#ubuntu 2005-03-14
<jesuel> thankfully, 12 400gb hitachi hd's
<geppy> jesuel:  Compared to other codecs, not really. =)
<geppy> haha
<jesuel> in a raid 5 config :)
<sleeper> i cant install dreamweaver with wine
<sleeper>  	http://www.securitum.com/tmp/GetPaste.aspx?paste=5059112141526&header=true
<jesuel> anyhow afk quake3
<geppy> I'm thinking that I might do 1024x768 on my tower, and then downsize them to 640x480 for lappy playback
<jesuel> i do mine 1280x800
<jesuel> for laptop
<geppy> jesuel:  What kind of filesize for a typical DVD?
<dazed> how come when i 'sudo apt-get install xine' it says no package dont u think xine has apackage
<jesuel> uh huge
<mz2> my cursor's all weird with X.org 6.8.2
<geppy> heh
<pestilence> dazed: xine-ui
<geppy> dazed:  enable universe and multiverse, as well
<anTiX> how do I autostart apps? like skype..
<geppy> aw, crap
<pestilence> dazed: general advice...when looking for packages...apt-cache search (something)
<mz2> anTiX, System/Preferences/Session
* geppy just ripped a DVD full of gibberish
<pestilence> dazed: like, apt-cache search xine
<_jon_> geppy: ?
<mz2> and from there startup programs
<dazed> ok pestilence thanks
<geppy> _jon_: It's not playing back with gstreamer, I'm going to test it with XINE to see if it's a bad rip or not
<mz2> although with skype you can just save the session when logging out (and leave skype on) and it'll be in your panel when you login the next time
<geppy> aw, crap
<geppy> I don't have gxine, either
<_jon_> geppy: what about ogle or mplayer?
<aboe> does anybody know anything about lvm??
<geppy> _jon_:  Can't stand MPlayer's GUI, would use Ogle, but I'm updating, so I can't apt-get anything ATM
<geppy> _jon_:  just reinstalled Hoary a couple of days ago on a new hard drive, don't feel like digging up the .debs from the other one
<_jon_> ah
<PacoBCN> speaking of mplayer
<_jon_> what about vlc?
<geppy> heh
<PacoBCN> can't find a way to play videos full screen :S
<geppy> I don't use it;  do you?
<_jon_> PacoBCN: ctrl+f i think
<geppy> Yeah, GXine under Ubuntu crashes when you put it fullscreen; that's kind of obnoxious
<Quarupt> Well i guess Ill venture into the Land of trying to get 3d support on my ATI
<pestilence> PacoBCN: i think you just type "f"
<PacoBCN> Jon, true, but it doesn't strech the image
<_jon_> ah
<PacoBCN> I want it to be full screen, stretching it
<pestilence> PacoBCN: never had that problem.  perhaps you are using the wrong -vo
<PacoBCN> Is there any Ubuntu .deb?
<geppy> How much would it cost to license a unlimited-seat gstreamer plugin for .wmv?
<pestilence> PacoBCN: maybe mplayer -vo xv
<pestilence> or mplayer -vo x11
<anTiX> mz2, thanks! :)
<PacoBCN> this is my version
<PacoBCN> MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
<PacoBCN> CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster (Family: 8, Stepping: 9)
<PacoBCN> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
<PacoBCN> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<PacoBCN> Compiled for Debian.
<Quarupt> Man i wanna remeber the name of that APP for TV tunder cards
<pestilence> PacoBCN: you installed from multiverse?
<PacoBCN> Pestilence, do you believe me if I tell you that I don't remember? :S
<PacoBCN> I did it 2 weeks ago
<PacoBCN> i mean, all the rest seems to work properly
<PacoBCN> when you press f the image stretches?
<pestilence> PacoBCN: they don't have mplayer in warty, is why i ask.
<PacoBCN> I use hoary
<djp> can anbody here tell me how i change the default audio player in ubuntu?
<pestilence> PacoBCN: oh...well, my suspicion is that it is in multiverse nonetheless...and those really are debian packages
<ver1stead> who knows where i can get libtiff3g package?
<pestilence> PacoBCN: yes, image stretches to fill the screen
<ver1stead> i am trying to install the enlightenment windows manager
<PacoBCN> ok, at least I know it is not because I don't know how to do it :D
<pestilence> PacoBCN: apt-cache show mplayer-custom
<noiretoile> hello
<pestilence> will tell you where mplayer-custom is located
<PacoBCN> upgrading now, I'll check in 15 seconds
<ver1stead> can anyone tell me where i can find the libtiff3g package(s)?
<plx> is there a way to enable mousewheel-desktop switching in gnome? (like fluxbox..)
<Quarupt> Anyone know how to get Star Office, for free, i know theres a leggitiment way to do it
<pestilence> Quarupt: yes, it's called OpenOffice :)
<noiretoile> if someone has a minute, I need help on a how-to ( http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper )
<kbrooks> Quarupt, why do you want to get star office for free!
<Quarupt> No theres a way to answer some questions on there site or something, and open office doesnt have access support :(
<PacoBCN> pestilence, It found nothing
<PacoBCN> it's a version for sarge, I found
<pestilence> PacoBCN: apt-cache search mplayer
<pestilence> or dpkg -l mplayer*
<pestilence> pestilence: i think it is the marillat package, in fact i am certain of it
<djp> hi all. is it possible to change the default audio player in ubuntu? i want xmms to play any music/sounds i come across on the internet.
<PacoBCN> yes, I think that too
<PacoBCN> I thought there was some ubuntu package of mplayer, around
<geppy> argh, dvd::rip gave me garbled vob
<PacoBCN> don't really want to compile it :S
<pestilence> to my knowledge, that is the package for ubuntu.  i am pretty sure it is not included in the main distribution
<PacoBCN> I know it's not included in the distro
<pestilence> PacoBCN: it is really not that difficult to compile, especially the 100th time you do it :)
<PacoBCN> but probably backported, I thought
<djp> PacoBCN: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850
<x-256> how do I enable root account on my Ubuntu installation ?
<PacoBCN> pestilence, I know, I've done it 3 times already
<PacoBCN> but I hate to install packages only for compiling others
<scizzo> x-256: use sudo
<eazel7> hi ppl
<scizzo> x-256: sudo -s
<PacoBCN> batter of cleaning the disk
<x-256> hmmm
<scizzo> x-256: and use the password for the user you added
<pestilence> PacoBCN: i believe all of the development libraries are apt-get'able
<x-256> scizzo, ok
<geppy> giard: I killed the panel, and upon restart it's still doing that truncation stuff; do I need to restart X?
<scizzo> x-256: you never read the information about root user and so on before adding the user?
<PacoBCN> Pestilence, I know, but then my computer gets full of dev packs...
<pestilence> PacoBCN: disk space is cheap these days :)
<x-256> scizzo, i did, i cannot debug this stupid wireless card if I dont have full access
<x-256> so seriously, how can I enable the root acct
<x-256> anyone >
<PacoBCN> Pestilence, true, but I'm running it in a laptop
<scizzo> x-256: sudo -s
<PacoBCN> and don't really want to change the partitions
<x-256> that says somethinb about a shell and env. settings
<x-256> is it the same ?
<scizzo> x-256: and then use the password for the user
<pestilence> PacoBCN: so remove the dev libraries after building
<scizzo> x-256: what?
<x-256> scizzo, ok, thank you
<scizzo> x-256: sudo -s -H
<PacoBCN> I wish I could just delete all the -dev libs...
<scizzo> x-256: and then the user password...thats it
<pestilence> PacoBCN: but yes, i think that is more of a PITA
<x-256> you see, sudo didn't work right.. i modprobed APM and it never got loaded, but not it did
<x-256> scizzo, thnx dude
<eazel7> hi ppl
<PacoBCN> PTIA?
<PacoBCN> PITA?
<pestilence> PacoBCN: pain in the ass
<PacoBCN> hehe
<PacoBCN> didn't know that
<eazel7> flash crashes my browser :(
<PacoBCN> thinking about arab bread...
<eazel7> anybody had this problem?
<pestilence> hehe
<gsteinb88_> what browser?
<geppy> eazel7:  Yes.
<geppy> eazel7:  Flash 7.0 is crap.
<eazel7> geppy, what did you do?
<geppy> eazel7: erm, uninstall flash? =/
<pestilence> PacoBCN: but there is certainly a way to do anything you want, including removing all of the dev libraries
<geppy> eazel7:  the problem is that your soundcard is in use
<pestilence> not exactly sure of the consequences
<geppy> eazel7:  either you can use something like 'esddsp' on the flash plugin
<PacoBCN> pestilence, well, in theory I should be able
<PacoBCN> but some times it complains
<PacoBCN> about dependencies
<geppy> eazel7: or you can send macromedia lots of e-mails telling them that flash 7.0 sucks just as much as 5.0
<eazel7> hehehehe
<jesuel> bah
<eazel7> thx
<jesuel> i scared away the people on the quake3 server :(
<atrophy> quick question about SAMBA... I've edited every place where it mentions workgroup to "@HOME" but the network browser still thinks my workgroup is "MSHOME" Any ideas?
<geppy> atrophy: restart samba?
<atrophy> (I edited smb.conf, the registry-type thingie, and the network settings)
<atrophy> ok how would I restart samba?
<mz2> eaaargh. how'd i go on installing the gnome-blog package? it complains of me having a too recent version of python (it requires < 2.4) and i do have the older ones installed as well
<cowbud> atrophy: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mz2> i need the 0.8 which is not yet available as a ubuntu package, so i tried installing it from the sid repo
<atrophy> hmm... now the network browser shows nothing... arghh
<eazel7> geppy, where can I change this thing?
<geppy> eazel7:  erm, no idea
<atrophy> the howto on the wiki for samba is for warty, and they have changed everything in Hoary
<eazel7> I'm trying differents dpkg-reconfigure
<geppy> eazel7: I took the lazy route and uninstalled flash
<eazel7> hahaha
<noiretoile> getting important (core) updates is as easy as apt-get upgrade?
<geppy> eazel7:  I just realized that I can't play the fridge game anymore, though, so I'll probably have to try and fix it, later tonight =)
<jesuel> grr, hiccups suck
<_jon_> noiretoile: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<noiretoile> yeah... wow, that's easy
<noiretoile> figured there had to be more to it
<atrophy> also, is there some custom version of samba that Hoary uses?  Cause according to synaptic the samba package wasn't installed by default
<noiretoile> just installed ubuntu 2 days ago... first linux distro I've really felt like I can stick with... but I have a lot to learn
<noiretoile> trying to get ndiswrapper so that I can get my broadcom 54g running (I hope)
<atrophy> ok my XP box can see my ubuntu box but can't login to it... and my ubuntu box can't see my XP box
<atrophy> any ideas?
<Quenyar> how are you trying to log into your ubuntu box from your XP box?
<xadas> I'm trying to install tv tunner, but i don't know what software to use. Any ideas? :-)
<atrophy> I go to workgroup computers on XP, it shows Indigo(my ubuntu box) and I click on it and try to login using the windoze account I created for this purpose
<atrophy> but on Windows Network on my ubuntu box there are no computers listed... not even Indigo
<Xappe> damnit, I have borrowed an ibook from my dear father, and now when I try to play around with it (using ubuntu as a NAT with shorewall on my regular pc) I realize that I don't have his admin passwd for osx :/
<atrophy> hahah!
<djp> hello. can somebody try and help me?
<PacoBCN> djp, what's your problem?
<Blissex> djp: ask direct, technical, questions with specifics.
<djp> PacoBCN: i want xmms to become my default audio player for streaming media. what plugin should i use, mozplugger or mplayerplug-in and how do i prevent totem taking over all the time as the default audio player while using firefox?
<djp> Blissex: question above. sorry about that.
<atrophy> anybody?
<PacoBCN> click an mp3 you have around with the right button
<PacoBCN> Select "Open with"
<PacoBCN> select beep media player
<PacoBCN> and it should make it the default, as far as I know
<PacoBCN> at least it worked with me
<djp> PacoBCN: sure. i have done that for .ogg files. what i want to do though, is setup firefox to open xmms when i click on a streaming audio file, say axf, and then it will open xmms and not totem
<crazydeb8r> hi diddly ho
<parax> anybody running NetworkManager on Hoary?
<PacoBCN> axf? sure bmp plays axf?
<PacoBCN> parax, I do
<djp> PacoBCN: sorry that should read .asx not .asf!
<djp> .axf even!
* djp is getting tired!
<Qiana> Does anyone know if the hoary install daily cd image from today works?
<Qiana> or if their a certain date I should get
<parax> PacoBCN, can you see the graphic bar on the menu for wireless range?
<crazydeb8r> how do I install a .deb package so I can remove it?
<ExxonE> Hi, I don't remember the command in terminal to download a tirrent file...
<Qiana> crazydeb8r, dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Atrophy> Does anyone have experience getting Samba set up with Hoary?
<crazydeb8r> thanks Qiana
<geppy|away> would a 686 kernel run any better on an AthlonXP than 386?
<Qiana> crazydeb8r, to remove it you can apt-get remove packagename
<ExxonE> anyone knows the dowload coman for bittorent in terminal mode?
<Qiana> crazydeb8r, or apt-get remove --purge
<Blissex> djp: do you want for XMMS to be your default sound player just in Firefox or generally?
<Blissex> djp: and if ''generally'', how much ''generally''?
<parax> PacoBCN, I'm using Thom May packages
<crazydeb8r> Qiana, you're a lifesaver.
<Qiana> crazydeb8r, what package were you installing
<crazydeb8r> Qiana: Gaim guifications
<Qiana> eh?
<b0o0> hello can someone help he install a linksys WUSB11 v1.6
<b0o0> ?
<crazydeb8r> Qiana: It is a gaim plugin that tells you when someone comes online/ofline, etc.
<crazydeb8r> I just need to find something similar for evolution to tell me when I have mail and I'm set
<Qiana> crazydeb8r, oh, gaim does that anyway
<cg0def> is the amd64 kernel-image in apt 64 or 32 bit?
<crazydeb8r> Qiana: huh? It does?
<Qiana> crazydeb8r, mail-notification
<Qiana> crazydeb8r, yeah, add a buddy pounce?
<parax> Qiana, I don't know about today Hoary install CD, but the image CD of day 1 of this month worked perfectly
<Atrophy> come on guys... someone out there knows how to do this...
<crazydeb8r> Qiana: No, I mean it just pops a small window up in the lower left corner of the screen telling you "crtayzdeb8r has come online"
<crazydeb8r> it's simple.
<djp> Blissex: generally. I would like it to open any files that it is possible for it to.
<crazydeb8r> grrr except it won't install!
<crazydeb8r> stupid outdated packages
<Blissex> djp: that's pretty dangerous... :-) However, it might involve a bit of work, because file associations are set in _several_ places.
<djp> Blissex: would you recommend the mozplugger plugin or the mplayerplug-in by the way?
<Atrophy> Hello?
<shock> hi
<noiretoile> is it normal for things to be marked "to be not upgraded"? hotplug, linux image, and linux restricted modules
<Blissex> djp: check out the '/etc/mime.types' and '/etc/mailcap' files for example.
<Atrophy> hey shock... could you tell everyone else out there that I need help with Samba?
<djp> Blissex: thanks
<Atrophy> apparently they can't hear me...
<parax> noiretoile, probably they are not updated because some dependencies blocks them
<noiretoile> ok, cool... just making sure I didn't inadvertantly mess with something
<djp> Blissex: i haven't had a good experience with totem since switching to ubuntu iz all. i am probably over reacting by totally switching all media types to xmms!
<Blissex> djp: those drive what 'mozplugger' does. Also check the file association menu of Firefox of course, and in general there is probably something similar but different for GNOME, probably in the control panel or nautilus. Ask in #Gnome.
<geppy|away> do any flashplayers work with ESD?
<Blissex> djp: that's a bit excessive indeed... I prefer to pick-and-choose command-line wise.
<parax> geppy|away, the macromedia one works for me
<djp> Blissex: sure
<Atrophy> Hey... does anyone have any experience with configuring samba in hoary?
<geppy|away> parax: hrm
<Blissex> djp: autostarted (e.g. from web browser) media playing can be a bit dangerous/unsettling. But it can be controlled.
<geppy|away> parax:  Hoary?
<parax> geppy|away, yes
<geppy|away> parax: hrm
<Blissex> Atrophy: dont ask polls, ask specific technical questions.
<geppy|away> parax:  I should probably install ESD
<Atrophy> Blissex... I asked the specific question 5 times already
<Atrophy> and now have to get more general because nobody responded
<x-256> hi
<fgx> hile, what happens using hoary universe with warty?
<Blissex> Atrophy: then you are a bit out of luck, or perhaps you should change venue.
<Atrophy> From warty to hoary they changed where the samba configuration is
<Atrophy> that's a simple question if anybody knows where it's at now
<Blissex> Atrophy: also, it is not terribly difficult to find out...
<x-256> how can I change the XF86 driver through the GUI. It's using VESA/FB and it's butt slow right now :(   BTW, I know I can edit /etc/X11/XF86Config by hand, but I wanna see what goodies Ubuntu offers ;)
<parax> Atrophy, try swat, a web gui to configure samba, if you would like to configure your computer to serve files/printers
<Atrophy> well the wiki came up empty
<Blissex> Atrophy: try 'locate ....' and perhaps 'dpkg -L samba'
<Atrophy> swat "works"... it writes smb.conf correctly
<Atrophy> but I still can't see my xp box from this computer
<Atrophy> vice versa works just fine except I can't see any shares
<parax> Atrophy, firewall?
<Blissex> Atrophy: perhaps you need to discover that Samba is a _server_.
<Blissex> Atrophy: except of course for 'smbclient'.
<Atrophy> thank you for the information, Captain Obvious
<Blissex> Atrophy: there are plenty of very nice tutorials on how to setup Linux/MS Windows file sharing in both directions.
<x-256> anyone? how tp change video drivres ?
<Atrophy> parax... no it's not the firewall, as that's currently off
<KingTana> can someone help me please , with setting up dial up
<Atrophy> there are... but they all focus on how to get your smb.conf file to look right, which it does
<stodge> Hi folks - I just posted this to the forums. Any help appreciated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=82776#post82776
<Blissex> Atrophy: do a nice google search for "smbmount" and "smbfs"
<Atrophy> so I'm wondering what else could go wrong
<Atrophy> omfg I'm gonna strangle you Blissex... I know how to mount shares...
<Atrophy> that isn't the problem
<parax> Atrophy, does it work in the command line?
<Atrophy> no
<parax> hum
<Blissex> Atrophy: so why do you write I still can't see my xp box from this computer? That's a bit generic.
<Atrophy> I can ping that computer and that works just fine, but samba can't see it
<Blissex> Atrophy: Samba is a _server_.
<parax> Atrophy, no ping... smbclient I mean
<Atrophy> very good, Blissex...
<Atrophy> yeah it came up empty
<Cindux> hm
<Cindux> Could anyone explain to me what X means?
<Blissex> Atroph
<parax> Cindux, sex
<Blissex> Cindux: 'X' as in the ''X windows system''?
<Cindux> yes
<Cindux> im confused = /
<x-256> anyone? how tp change video drivres ?
<parax> Cindux, :)
<parax> Cindux, it's just the name of this window system
<Blissex> Cindux: there used to be a window system called "W", from the first letter of "Window". Then, this was rewritten and its successor was called...
<Atrophy> smbclient says that there are no shares on the network... which means it can't see the ones on my linux box and it can't see the ones on my XP box
<Cindux> yes but i dont understand what a window system is lol :
<Blissex> Atrophy: thats a very inappropriate wau of saying things.
<Cindux> I see a bunch of apps as well beginning with X
<Blissex> Cindux: a windows system is a piece of software that draws stuff on a screen on behalf of programs.
<Cindux> hm could you give an example?
<parax> Cindux, yes, this is because they are applications for the x window system
<Atrophy> smbstatus shows nothing... that better for you Blissex?
<Blissex> Cindux: perhaps you would benefit from a Linux GUI tutorial...
<Cindux> lol :9
<Blissex> Atrophy: no... What you are really saying is that you dont see a browser list for your workgroup or whatever.
<x-256> anyone know how to change the Xserver driver with Ubuntu?
<Ziggity> HELP!!.. I can't get monoDevelop installed on Warty.. I thinks I broke somthin
<Blissex> Atrophy: try 'smbclient -L HOSTNAME' or 'smbclient -L IPADDR'
<fgx> is it possible to use hoary universe with a warty install?
<Blissex> Atrophy: sometimes browse list problems exist that are totally independent from share access issues.
<crimsun> not without headaches, generally.
<Atrophy> right... my other computer is called lerds... and it shows nothing
* Blissex wonders what crimsun doing in Ubuntu
<Ziggity> I get an ... 'unmet dependencies.. package something  is not going to be installed
<Atrophy> I think it's the fact that my linux box might be trying to be both a WINS client and server
<Ziggity> how do I fix that
<Cindux> um
<Cindux> hm
<Blissex> Atrophy: there is no problem with that.
<Atrophy> well all the how-tos say there is
<Blissex> Atrophy: first thing, try 'smbclient -L 127.0.0.1'
<Atrophy> so ok if that's not a problem then why is it not seeing the shares?
<Parallax_> Has anyone know HOWTO "do something" with an ipaq and linux??
<Ziggity> HELP!!.. I can't get monoDevelop installed on Warty.. I thinks I broke somthin
<Blissex> Atrophy: yes, as to the browse list. But not as to accessing shares.
<Atrophy> that shows nothing.
<Atrophy> server... comment... nothing under them
<Atrophy> at least it got my workgroup right this time...
<Atrophy> but it doesn't show either computer.
<Blissex> Atrophy: have you restarted the Samba server? As in '/etc/init.d/smb restart'?
<Atrophy> yeah
<parax> anybody running NetworkManager on Hoary?
<Blissex> Atrophy: tail -4 /var/log/samba.log.smbd
<Atrophy> ok what's that do?
<Atrophy> no such file or directory
<Blissex> Atrophy: tail -4 /var/log/samba/log.smbd # oops
<Atrophy> v 3.0.10-Ubuntu started.
<Blissex> Atrophy: if you dont know what that will do, you need a lot of background information before you can setup and/or debug a Samba setup...
<Blissex> Atrophy: and?
<x-256> does anyone know how to change their Ubuntu desktop for hardware accelerated grafix, as opposed to FB/Vesa ?
<Atrophy> Blissex... you're probably right.  I'm not real used to linux yet... and that's why I've loved this channel so far... except you act like a regular linux person...
<Ziggity> how do I use apt-get upgrade to upgrade..
<Atrophy> you can't learn if people ignore your questions based on them "not asking the right way"
<Ziggity> Its telling me some packages were held back???
<HrdwrBoB> Ziggity: dist-upgrade
<Atrophy> at any rate I think I have it working now as it's now listing a few of my shares
<Blissex> Atrophy: the problem is that there is no such thing as ''neurosurgery: the 21 days at home simple course'' :-)
<Atrophy> I don't expect there to be
<Blissex> Atrophy: setting up Samba can take an experienced network administrators _days_.
<Atrophy> but in warty there was a custom samba admin too
<Ziggity> HrdwrBoB, Still telling me packages were held back
<Atrophy> which is either gone or moved in hoary and I assume moved
<Blissex> Atrophy: so if one is a newbie, either things ''just work'' or, bad news.
<Atrophy> I was just wanting to know where it's been moved to
<Atrophy> no it doesn't mean bad news it means it's time to learn some more
<Blissex> Atrophy: yes, but it takes time.
<Ziggity> any other suggestions
<t482> Anyone document how to install dvd:rip?
<Blissex> Atrophy: I can show you around, but I was trying to hint you are asking the wrong questions, which is always a bad sign...
<KingTana> can someone help me with dial up (setting it up)
<Atrophy> lol Blissex... thank you for pointing out that I'm a n00b...
<Atrophy> move on.
<Blissex> KingTana: there are plenty of HOWTOs/tutorials. Use 'gppp' or 'wvdial'
<bizarro_paco> hi everyone
<Ziggity> HrdwrBoB, Still telling me packages were held back
<Atrophy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba is the howto I was working off of during warty and it worked just fine
<blizah> hello blissex
<Blissex> Atrophy: for example, in which _mode_ have you set up shares on your host and/or the XP machines? Domain? Domain authentication? NT Domains? WfW shares?
<Atrophy> but they've moved the admin tool
<Blissex> blizah: hello!
<bizarro_paco> i wanted to know if there was a way i could make sure that my kernel was configured for pcmcia support
<Atrophy> NT Domains
<Blissex> Atrophy: which admin tool?
<crimsun> t482: enable 'multiverse' and install 'dvdrip'
<Ziggity> apt-get.. any idea how to upgrade all packages
<Atrophy> it used to be under Computer>System Configuration>Networking
<Blissex> Atrophy: if you know the name of a tool, just use 'dpkg --search' or 'locate' to find it.
<shock> erm... question for someone who has some ideas about plone: how do i get rid of this "posted by no owner" thing?
<crimsun> Ziggity: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blissex> Atrophy: ahhh, a GUI tool...
<Atrophy> and there's a similar one under System>Administration>Networking now but it doesn't allow you to configure samba
<Blissex> Atrophy: these details matter sort of greatly :-).
<Blissex> Atrophy: there are zillions of GUI tools for Samba, you can use any. Not just SWAT.
<shock> hm?
<Atrophy> Blissex... don't make me slap you...
<gino4466> oh sheesh...
<Atrophy> I said right up front I was looking for the GUI
<Ziggity> crimsun, I still getting the 'some packages held back' and 28 upgrades WHY>>>
<Blissex> Atrophy: for example, for example, try 'locate smb.conf', how many do you get...
<Atrophy> and apparently the simple answer is that you don't know where they moved the GUI they used to have
<gino4466> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<gino4466> Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!
<Atrophy> so just say that and I'll go search elsewhere
<Blissex> Atrophy: but that's different from saying something like ''admin tool''. Usually when you say 'tool' one understands a command line program.
<gino4466> doesn't that just ooze fun? my root partition is on a SATA drive
<Atrophy> when I came in here I asked where they had moved their "GRAPHICAL admin tool"
<gino4466> just upgraded to 2.6.10-4
<Blissex> Atrophy: but you dont even know the name of that GUI...
<Atrophy> that's right
<Ziggity> is there a fix option on the apt-get??
<Blissex> Atrophy: it is a bit hard to help you find something that used to be somewhere but now is somewhere else but you don't know its name :-).
<K-Rich> Has anyone here managed to get xcdroast working?
<Atrophy> ok it used to be called "Network Settings
<Atrophy> does that help?
<Atrophy> of course not...
<Blissex> Atrophy: that's not its name, it is the label on the menu entry...
<Atrophy> I have no idea what the file underneath the GUI was called... I never checked.
<Devinci> you look a little tired atrophy ;)
<Blissex> Atrophy: ack. But I gather you have tried some other Samba config tool...
<Atrophy> yes... swat... which edited my smb.conf file correctly, but I'm still havign the same issues
<Frodo> howdy...any partitioning or bootmanager gurus here?
* gino4466 has a kernel panic, anyone feel like helping?
<Blissex> Atrophy: try to see if you can start 'gnosamba'
<Atrophy> now, there's something in Hoary called "Network Settings" but it doesn't do what the old one did
<Devinci> never used a GUI tool for samba either, but I think there is one with the KDE desktop
<Frodo> I have a question about grub for someone in the know about advanced grub configuration and recovery
<Atrophy> nope... there's no gnosamba installed
<Blissex> Devinci: there are several....
<Frodo> Gino: maybe I can help...
<K-Rich> does anyone in here use xcdroast?
<Blissex> Atrophy: also, try to do 'locate smb.conf'
<Devinci> maybe, bt i dont use KDE so I hardly know...
<Frodo> Krich, used it for years
<gino4466> okay frodo
<Blissex> Atrophy: perhaps SWAT put the config in the wrong place.
<K-Rich> Frodo: do you have it working on Warty ?
<coastGNU_> CeBIT IT Fair, Hannover, Germany. Will there be any presentation, talks, etc of UBUNTU at CeBIT next week?
<Atrophy> it's under /etc/samba and /usr/share/samba
<Frodo> Havent tried it
<Blissex> Atrophy: in the meantime try 'apt-get install gnosamba'
<Frodo> I use k3b on warty
<Atrophy> both conf files are currently currect
<Ziggity> ok.. I think I screwed something up here.. so now I try apt-get install packagename
<K-Rich> Frodo: ahh... i can't seem to get it to work with ide or with scsi-emulation on :/
<Blissex> Atrophy: how do you know? try 'locate smb.conf | xargs ls -ld'
<Atrophy> I just did that and I know because I opened them to check if they were correct after running swat
<Ziggity> and I get a depends error.. when I try to install the depends package it sez its already the latest version..So whats goin on here>?>
<gino4466> when i boot from my just-upgraded kernel (2.6.10-4-686-smp), i get a kernel panic
<Frodo> K-rich , it is not really the app for you to trouble yourself about, k3b is so much more advanced and useful
<gino4466> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<K-Rich> Frodo: does it need scsi-emulation as well ?
<Frodo> not as sensitive
<Blissex> Atrophy: then 'cd /var/log/samba/' and have a look at the logs. Do you see anything suspicious in those logs?
<crimsun> K-Rich: no, it doesn't.
<Atrophy> ok my repositories have no gnosamba in them...
<gino4466> Kernel panic: attempted to kill init!
<Frodo> it will pick up your ides easily
<Blissex> Atrophy: in particular the 'smb' logs, not 'nmb'
<Atrophy> hang on lemme check the logs
<x-256> can someone please tell me where XF86Config is located. I try changing the one in /etc/X11/ but Ubuntu's Xserver ignores my changes there...
<Blissex> Atrophy: dont worry about 'gnosamba' then.
<K-Rich> crimsun: sweet never tried it... been using xcdroast for too long heh
<Atrophy> ok
<crimsun> x-256: warty or hoary?
<gino4466> im thinking my SATA drive isn't working right with the kernel
<x-256> crimsun, mawray
<K-Rich> Frodo: thanks will try now... be back in a few most likely :)_
<Frodo> gino: your grub menu must be pointed at the wrong settings
<crimsun> x-256: huh?
<gino4466> let me check it, brb
<x-256> crimsun, i don't understand ur question
<crimsun> x-256: Are you using Warty or Hoary?
<Atrophy> but in that log directory is a log for my other system
<Atrophy> arghh...
<x-256> crimsun, how can I tell? i'm new to Ubuntu
<Blissex> Atrophy: that is very very bad news.
<crimsun> x-256: then it's /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Atrophy> yeah
<Devinci> Atrophy, you could also get gtksamba
<Atrophy> k
<Blissex> Atrophy: you are making me suspect your system is a bit messy...
<gino4466> Frodo: the working kernel has the same settings
<Atrophy> it's a fresh install of hoary
<x-256> crimsun, i made changes to that one, but it doesn't take effect  (also, i wanted to do it with some GUI tools, but I guess Ubuntu doesn't have any?)
<Atrophy> only thing I've messed with is installing and then uninstalling swat
<Frodo> ok is it set to the corrct drives?
<StoffBox-Steve> can i update the RadioStation list of the MusikPlayer ?
<Blissex> Atrophy: then how comes it has got the wrong logs?
<gino4466> no..it looks wrong
<Blissex> Atrophy: I dont get it.
<gino4466> ill fix it, but i dunno why it would work
<PacoBCN_> StoffBox-Steve, a tip, install Streamtuner
<gino4466> hmm...
<crimsun> x-256: what are the contents of /etc/issue ?
<Frodo> well...
<Atrophy> It's got the right logs... it's got logs for all my computers
<Atrophy> which I don't get...
<Atrophy> because if it can't see them it shouldn't have logs for them
<StoffBox-Steve> PacoBCN, thx i give it a try :D
<Frodo> (hd0,0) = /dev/hda1
<x-256> crimsun, /etc/issue is a file
<PacoBCN_> ;)
<x-256> crimsun, i mean, not a directory, but letme klook inside
<crimsun> x-256: yes, what are its contents?
<gino4466> my real root partition is /dev/sda3, but both my entries seem to be using /dev/sda2...but that was created as my swap partition
<x-256> crimsun, Wraty
<x-256> Warty even
<gino4466> *sigh* brb
<Blissex> Atrophy: what Samba does by default is to open a different log for each client that tries to access it.
<Frodo> I obviously cant boot your swap partition
<Blissex> Atrophy: plus one for recording ''local'' messages, like startup/shutdown.
<Atrophy> ok
<Atrophy> so it's got that log because I attempted to login from the other box
<Atrophy> ok that makes sense
<Frodo> another problem discovered and solved
<Blissex> Atrophy: yes, and what does it say?
<Atrophy> hang on let me check
<crimsun> x-256: what are you attempting to accomplish?
<Frodo> but, any grub gurus here...I have a question
<elec> how do i update firefox to the last version (I have 0.9.3) ?
<Atrophy> that logfile is empty
<x-256> crimsun, change from 24bit to 16bit because it's an old laptop and it's painfully slow
<crimsun> x-256: what did you chaneg?
<Frodo> Elec, get firefox from the site, dont mess with ubuntu servers on that one
<crimsun> change, rather
<Blissex> Atrophy: then do a nice 'ls -ltr' and find something recent that has got something in it... Samba is pretty good at logging stuff
<x-256> crimsun, defaultcolordepth 16
<StoffBox-Steve> wow thx for that tip PacoBCN :) really Nice tool
<Atrophy> in fact all of the log files are empty
<crimsun> x-256: and then you restarted gdm?
<PacoBCN_> StoffBox-Steve, I told you :)
<PacoBCN_> I use it all the time
<crimsun> x-256: btw, it's DefaultDepth 16
<Atrophy> yeah all of them are completely empty
<Blissex> Atrophy: that's really impossible, because you just told me that 'tail ...log.smbd' had at least one line in them...
<robodex> hey, I have a question... if I order a new CD with shipit today, will it be hoary when it comes, or are they still taking orders for warty?
<x-256> crimsun, i logged out, i asssume that did it (screen blanked)... u think it didn't eh? ok, letme try again. BTW, can this be done with a  GUI, i wanna give this to some peeople who don't know what Shell means
<Atrophy> except for the nmbd one
<Blissex> Atrophy: that's really impossible, because you just told me that 'tail ...log.smbd' had at least one line in iy
<Blissex> Atrophy: that's really impossible, because you just told me that 'tail ...log.smbd' had at least one line in iy
<Blissex> Atrophy: that's really impossible, because you just told me that 'tail ...log.smbd' had at least one line in it OOPS
* StoffBox-Steve happy :) , need radio why No Mp3s 
<x-256> crimsun, yeah, i know the other one is deprecated ;)
<PacoBCN_> hehe
<Atrophy> lol I heard you the first time
<PacoBCN_> StoffBox-Steve, and some cool radios too: http://www.somafm.com/
<Atrophy> at any rate the ones named after computers and IPs are empty
<Atrophy> the .nmbd and .smbd ones have stuff in it
<Blissex> Atrophy: OK, so find one that is not empty. And 'less -S log.smbd' and have a scroll
<Atrophy> it just has a bunch of times when I started the server
<Atrophy> 5 so far
<gino4466> *sigh*
<gino4466> same result
<PacoBCN_> problems with samba?
<x-256> crimsun, it was gdm, thank you so much. if u can think of a GUI tool in Ubuntu, i'd appreciate it, coz i need others to be able to do this as well ;)
<Atrophy> that was the .smbd one
<Atrophy> the .nmbd has times when the server went down...
<ver1stead> can anyone tell me where i can find the libtiff3g package(s)?
<ver1stead> cuz i cnt find it anywhere
<gino4466> i was poking around on the forums, and i found a lot of people having a similar problem, but i didnt really find any one solution
<ver1stead> i am not sure which package it would be in
<Blissex> Atrophy: no error messages?
<crimsun> ver1stead: it's in universe.
<StoffBox-Steve> thx a take a look :D
<Atrophy> nope
<StoffBox-Steve> PacoBCN,
<Atrophy> just times when the server went down or up
<Blissex> Atrophy: OK, next check then...
<Frodo> Hi verl, you get things fixed?
<ver1stead> in synaptic?
<x-256> crimsun, should kernel upgrades be a snap with Synaptic?  Or is there anything special I should do or look into?
<PacoBCN_> I never tried to configure samba "by hand" but through webadmin it's really easy to
<ver1stead> Frodo: mostly
<ver1stead> more or less
<stuNNed> crimsun: muine is in universe afaik
<crimsun> x-256: nearly all package handling is a cinch through Synaptic
<Frodo> coolness
<crimsun> stuNNed: ?
<Atrophy> PacoBCN_ where is webadmin in Hoary?
<ver1stead> my boot time is still extremely slow
<x-256> crimsun, cool.do I have to remove the previous kernel and then install the new one, or just pick the new one?
<Atrophy> damnit...
<PacoBCN_> I haven't quit!
<ver1stead> when i am not home that is
<crimsun> x-256: Synaptic handles that
<PacoBCN_> did I?
<PacoBCN_> :S
<Atrophy> lol
<Frodo> the file for hotplug settings is easy to find
<stuNNed> crimsun: it's crashing often in hoary after running mp3gain on a large mp3 dir, should i file a bug?
<crimsun> ver1stead: absolutely
<stuNNed> crimsun: i was asking if muine is in universie
<ver1stead> it tends to get slow at where it starts to say "Configureing Network interface"
<Frodo> /etc/hotplug
<Frodo> something
<ver1stead> Crimsun: i looked
<crimsun> stuNNed: absolutely
<ver1stead> Frodo yea i tried that
<crimsun> stuNNed: 0.8.2-5ubuntu1 is hoary/universe
<x-256> crimsun, one more question: I have two kernels installed under /lib/modules and /boot .. they are 2.6.8.1-3 and -5  ..why is this?
<Frodo> you can blacklist certain devices from auto loading
<stuNNed> crimsun: do i need to copy anybody or defaults is good?
<ver1stead> and i added what i thought was my airport card (cuz they said wireless, and airport) so i added those to the blacklist
<crimsun> x-256: -5 is a security update
<crimsun> stuNNed: defaults are fine.
<Frodo> did that help?
<x-256> crimsun, ok, but it doesn't show them as installed in the Synaptics proggie, isn't that strange?
<gino4466> what's the module for SATA drives?
<ver1stead> crimsun: is it possible to be under a different package name or included in some other package?
<crimsun> x-256: "them"?
<Blissex> Atrophy: wait a sec
<crimsun> ver1stead: are you using warty?
<x-256> crimsun, both the installed kernels don't show as "installed" in Synaptics
<ver1stead> yea
<ver1stead> crimsun: yea i am
<Atrophy> k
<crimsun> ver1stead: warty has libtiff4-dev [warty-security] 
<ver1stead> ah
<Blissex> Atrophy: paste the result of: netstat --inet -a -n | sort -t: +1n  | egrep "13[789] |445"
<Atrophy> k
<Blissex> Atrophy: just to check the server is up and attached to the right addresses and ports.
<gino4466> uhh, how do i find out what SATA controller i have? and possibly what driver i need?
<Blissex> Atrophy: in the meantime try 'smblient -L IPADDRofAWINDOWSSERVER'
* StoffBox-Steve Rob Hubbard - Lightforce - C64 << I love the old C64 sounds :) 
<Blissex> Atrophy: in the meantime try 'smbclient -L IPADDRofAWINDOWSSERVER' # oops
<ver1stead> interesting found it thanx crimsun
<Atrophy> k
<Blissex> gino4466: try 'lspci'
<gino4466> right
<gino4466> brb.
<foznot> i am trying to turn on dma for my dvd-rom, so i want to add a line to modules.conf and i don't know how to do it in modutils...any help please on how to do this?
<ver1stead> now anyone able to tell me how to maybe get rid of the "configuring network interface" upon startup
<ver1stead> cuz that is extremely slowing the boot time down
<ver1stead> it ain't bad when i am at home
<Atrophy> wtf? now it's listing my shares...
<ver1stead> but otherwise it sux
<Atrophy> ok so that's good news...
<ver1stead> it seems to only work if i am within range of my router
<ver1stead> and i am on a laptop so i am not always within range
<crimsun> x-256: linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-... and linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-...?
<Atrophy> now let's see if the network neighborhood can see it
<Atrophy> umm... ok now that works too LOL...
<Blissex> Atrophy: evidently the problem is more like the browse list took a bit to come up.
<x-256> crimsun, found them sorry. what are Restricted modules ?
<Atrophy> yeah but it was broke for like 3 hours and then all the sudden decides to work now?
<Atrophy> weird...
<Atrophy> whatver... at least it works
<crimsun> x-256: modules with restrictive licenses
<zul> gino4466, depends on your sata card what kind is it?
<Blissex> Atrophy: I suggest that you find the nearest wall with a strong hard surface and hit your forefront repeatedly on it :-)
<PacoBCN_> dammit!
<PacoBCN_> i couldn't compile mplayer
<x-256> crimsun, nonGPL ?
<gino4466> onboard
<crimsun> PacoBCN_: warty?
<gino4466> intel ICH5
<PacoBCN_> hoary
<Blissex> Atrophy: browse list issues can be weird. That's why one should first check with 'smbclient' using the IP address.
<crimsun> PacoBCN_: don't want to use the one in multiverse?
<ver1stead> i assume that the enlightenment windows manager is not supported on 'warty'
<Blissex> Atrophy: next check with the DNS domain name, and next with the NetBIOS name.
<PacoBCN_> crimsun, where is it?
<ver1stead> i would have to have hoary for that
<Atrophy> ok well the netbios name works
<zul> gino4466: do you know what module you loaded in your old kernel?
<crimsun> PacoBCN_: in multiverse.
<gino4466> well..i'm in that kernel now
<gino4466> any way i can find out?
<Atrophy> new problem... when clicking on the computer in the network neighborhood you get an error that it's of the wrong extension
<zul> gino4466: lsmod
<Blissex> Atrophy: if the NetBIOS name works, that means the browser list is fully up.
<Atrophy> but the icon is correct and if you look at the properties it says it's of type smb-share
<Blissex> Atrophy: that probably is a Nautilus issue.
<Atrophy> ok
<Blissex> Atrophy: I suggest switching to #Gnome. There may also be #Nautilus.
<chillywilly> nautilus still needs more lovin'
<zul> gino4466: it could be something like sata_
* GammaRay destroys the term network neighborhood
<gino4466> i see nothing that says sata anywhere in it
<chillywilly> #gnome is not on this IRC network, at least no the official one
<Blissex> Atrophy: note that there are a few other SMB share browsers...
<chillywilly> not*
<gino4466> i do have scsi_mod though, and i know i have no real SCSI devices
<Blissex> Atrophy: try 'apt-cache search smb
<x-256> is this ubuntu stupid?  i tried installing the 686kernel from the CDROM and it's trying to get it off the NET, and it fails of course coz I have no NIC!
<zul> gino4466: what is your drives mounted as? /dev/sda
<gino4466> yeah
<Atrophy> I've used LinNeighborhood on my Mandrake box before... do you have one that you reccomend?
<gino4466> ah
<gino4466> sd_mod
<Blissex> Atrophy: I am a command line person, always use 'smbclient'...
<EricNeon> hi all!
<gino4466> i have a module called sd_mod loaded...i guess that's it?
<chillywilly> bah, smb sucks ;)
<Blissex> Atrophy: when a few can be listed with 'apt-cache search smb' and installed with 'apt-get install ...' you kmight as well try a couple.
<zul> gino4466: do you have a pata mode in your bios?
<Blissex> chillywilly: actually it does not suck as bad a NFS :-), but still.
<Atrophy> yeah
<Blissex> x-256: perhaps you need to run 'apt-cdrom' to inform your APT database you have that CD.
<chillywilly> fine then, samba sucks with windows xp ;) there I am being more specific now
<Blissex> x-256: using 'apt-cdrom' is easy, just read 'man apt-cdrom'.
<gino4466> and i'm bac
<gino4466> k
<chillywilly> w00t
<gino4466> i don't know what the heck i did, but i know i suck at using bitchx
<x-256> Blissex, perhaps, but shouldn't Synaptics do the job, it's a GUI that's supposed to keep me from typing in the console.. it's counter intuitive
<gino4466> so...where was i? ah yes.
<raydogg> how do i make eth1 initialize on bootup, right now I have to run the command ifconfig eth1 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<gino4466> zul: i'm guessing sd_mod is it?
<zul> gino4466: gimme a sec
<gino4466> k
<Blissex> x-256: ahhh, almost surely Synaptic has got the equivalent menu entry, but you have to tell it to scan the CD.
<Blissex> x-256: I have just started it, to see which menu entry you need.
<x-256> i love how they think that should be understood. there's no way I can give this computer to a non computer person and expect them to be able to install/uninstall stuff
<x-256> Blissex, thank you
<Atrophy> x-256, under synaptic open your repositories list
<Blissex> x-256: it is 'Edit>Add CDrom'
<foznot> i want to add options ide-cd dma=1 into /etc/modules.conf, what dir of /etc/modutiles do i place that in?
<gino4466> edit > add cd-rom? unless it's different on warty
<ver1stead> so does anyone know why some of my system configuration utilites say "the configuration could not be loaded, there was an error running the backend script."
<Atrophy> what he said...
<Blissex> Atrophy: that lists them...
<gino4466> lol
<ver1stead> this happens in my networking utility
<Atrophy> Blissex... you can add them there too
<ver1stead> and my time and date configuration utility
<gino4466> cept its messier
<Blissex> Atrophy: ah, interesting, and logical :-)
<gino4466> :-P
<ver1stead> and i ain't sure how to fix it
<zul> gino4466: do this...go to /etc/mkinitrd
<gino4466> already there
<gino4466> add sd_mod to the list?
<zul> yeah try that
<gino4466> k
<x-256> Blissex, i added it and when it said do u want to add another I said no, and it closed Synaptics on me!!!! jezus
<gino4466> then...reinstall the kernel package?
<gino4466> or what
<zul> gino4466: gimme a sec
<Blissex> x-256: system adinistration is not something for end users, either under MS Windows or Linux/UNIX/...
<gino4466> i found a post somewhere about it, but i wasnt sure what my module was
<gino4466> im gonna go try that, brb
<x-256> Blissex, ok, so to add the 2.6.8.1-5-686 kernel do I pick one entry (and the deps will take care of the rest) or do I have to pick each entry myself?
<zul> gino4466: k
<Blissex> x-256: and some versions of Synaptic are buggy.
<Atrophy> LOL Blissex... I know lots of end users who would disagree
<x-256> Atrophy, right
<Blissex> x-256: the deps are handled automagically.
<x-256> Blissex, i hope grub too, coz I only know lilo
<Atrophy> I work tech support for a living... there are LOTS of people willing to give it a shot to varying levels of success
<ver1stead> ok.......... so i guess no one can help me with that then
<ver1stead> fine
<ver1stead> w/e
<Blissex> Atrophy: I knwo that type of end user -- then they come to me asking me to fix their messes...
<StoffBox-Steve> Blissex, but windows the ways is easy .. you can klick here klick here klick here! you dont need to know what you are doing :)
<Atrophy> ditto...
<ver1stead> ver1stead is not very happy
<Atrophy> but that's fine with me... I show them how the thing works and why this needs to be done, and then we've both learned more about our computers
<Blissex> Atrophy: sure, it _looks_ like it works. But then MS Windows users have been trianed to consider ''reformat and reinstall'' as a default system administration activity.
<Atrophy> the only kind that piss me off are those who are unwilling to learn
<x-256> Blissex, ok, everything is clean, lets see if it gets the deps right
<Atrophy> nah... you have to f up your xp system pretty bad before I'd have to reinstall
<Blissex> x-256: if there is one thing that APT/Synaptics is about guaranteed to get right is the deps.
<Atrophy> I'm good at fixing XP issues
<x-256> Blissex, it didn't highlight them, u think I should go ahead and tell it to install it ?
<Atrophy> I got my trusty knoppix and xp discs and I can fix just about anything
<x-256> Blissex, I dunno,the modules are not highlighted ....
<Blissex> x-256: go ahead! Onwards to progress!
<Atrophy> *nix, on the other hand... no idea whatsoever.
<Blissex> x-256: you can always add them later if you need specific modules.
<x-256> Blissex, just as I thought!  It FAILED, because once again it's trying to download them off the net! how dumb is this program. Please help me out here
<Atrophy> but then, I grew up with M$, and I didn't grow up with *nix
<Blissex> Atrophy: yes, I noticed. BTW I started to take you seriously when you answered NT Domain, thus demonstrating you had done a bit of himework.
<Blissex> x-256: what is it trying to download off the net?
<Blissex> x-256: specifically?
<ver1stead> anyone here able to help me with this backend script error
<ver1stead> google ain't helping
<x-256> the kernel that's on the CDROM
<PacoBCN_> One question. In hoary, multiverse, mplayer-custom is compiled without GUI, right?
<cowbud> is it just me who has the issue in hoary where dbus restarts and suddenly all my mount points show up on the desktop (Which I actually want) but it doesn't do it consistantly enough so I put folders there then I apt-get upgraded and now I have both great. How can I get the mount points to stay or to not appear ever? any ideas?
<gino4466> *sigh*
<gino4466> *cries*
<gino4466> wait, what am i doing..i have /me
<Blissex> x-256: let's do this... Got to 'Settings>Repositories' and make sure the CD repository is before all the others.
<Blissex> PacoBCN_: 'gmplayer'?
<Atrophy> well take everyone seriously, Blissex... even if I didn't know what I was doing, I would still have a real problem, ya know?
<zul> gino4466: what are you getting now?
<gino4466> same thing
<PacoBCN_> blissex, nop
<x-256> it's there but u can't move it up  or down
<Blissex> Atrophy: ah sure, but there is a difference between someone who has done homework and someone who is shooting in the dark.
<PacoBCN_> I'll try mplayer-386
<gino4466> i could've sworn that sd_mod was the right module
<Blissex> PacoBCN_: as in 'apt-get install gmplayer'?
<Blissex> x-256: that's odds.
<Blissex> x-256: that's odd.
<PacoBCN_> Blissex, It didn't find any gmplayer
<gino4466> zul: maybe it didn't take when i reinstalled the kernel package
<PacoBCN_> I think that's the command name to execute it after installed
<dazed_> i need help bad my gdm isnt loading when i boot up my comp...i dunno why?
<Blissex> PacoBCN_: do a search for the Marillat repository....
<dazed_> the package is installed
<PacoBCN_> Blissex, that's the one I used to have
<Blissex> dazed_: odds are your X is not configured right.
<PacoBCN_> and it didn't do full screen resolution
<Atrophy> ok now moving on to the other problems LOL
<ver1stead> ANYONE ABLE TO HELP @ ALL
<dazed_> how do i restart my x or configure my x blissex
<zul> gino4466: so you modified your /etc/mkinitrd/modules and then mkinitrd -o /myinitrd ?
<Atrophy> whenever I move my scroll wheel it scrolls correctly but it also brings up the right click menu... anyione else have that happen?
<Blissex> ver1stead: state your probblem with specifics.
<gino4466> well i was thinking about doing that, but the post i was checking out recommending just reinstalling the package..but i don't know why i listen to posts
<Blissex> Atrophy: check your 'Buttons' and 'ZAxis' options are right in the X config.
<gino4466> ill do that, brb
<dazed_> blissex how do i restart my x or configure my x
<Blissex> cowbud: odds are that the issue is not with DBus, but with 'udev'/'hotplug', which are often a bit temperamental.
<PacoBCN_> dazed: Control + Backspace
<PacoBCN_> dazed: Control + Alt + Backspace
<Blissex> dazed_: I think there is an HOWTO on the Ubuntu web site on configuring the X server.
<delltony> anyne here ever setup a yes i know crappy dell printer with linux? i dont know what to enter for the username when i localhost:631 i'm assuming its cups cause i typed lppasswd -a cups and then entered a password but i can't seem to get pass the login screen
<ver1stead> ok.... when i boot my computer into Ubuntu, it goes through the whole boot process and loads hotplugs and what not... then it says "configuring network interface" and hangs there for about 10 minutes before booting, unless i am at home, in which case it boots right away ( i think this has to do with my wifi access)
<ver1stead> so seemingly it works great when i am in range of my own router
<ver1stead> but otherwise it doesn't
<ver1stead> and i changed the hotplugs
<Blissex> ver1stead: no, when you are in range of your or your ISP's name server.
<ver1stead> huh?
<Blissex> ver1stead: you can't expect the same '/etc/resolv.conf' to work in two completely different environments.
<ver1stead> well no... i am not trying to access the internet
<ver1stead> i only want to turn on the machine
<zul> gino4466: ill be back in half an hour
<ver1stead> but it keeps looking for a connection
<dazed> blissex how do i configure my x
<ver1stead> unless i am within range of a router or a network
<ver1stead> then it boots immediately
<Blissex> ver1stead: yes, but during boot obviously some daemon tries to start and to resolve a domain name, and it asks your DNS server, and wait and waits for a reply.
<gino4466> zul: k
<ver1stead> and i cnt wait ten minutes when i am out somewhere for it to boot
<gino4466> zul: thanks
<ver1stead> Blissex is there a way to fix that?
<Blissex> ver1stead:as I said, it is a classic DNS server ''missing'' problem.
<Atrophy> ok Emulate3Buttons was true so I put it to false... and ZAxis Mapping is "4 5"
<dazed> anyone know how i can configure my X so that my gdm boots up
<ver1stead> well can i have it not look for my DNS server
<Atrophy> leave that one alone?
<Blissex> ver1stead: ah, find the daemon that during startup needs the DNS resolution.
<Blissex> Atrophy: and 'Buttons' is 5?
<raydogg> How can i make eth1 initialize automatically ?
<Blissex> Atrophy: the mapping is fine.
<delltony> whats strange is it detects the dell photo printer 720 in system->printing but it ask for a driver and i don't know where to point it
<Blissex> raydogg: 'man 5 interfaces'
<Atrophy> ok
<Atrophy> c u all in a minute then
<Blissex> delltony: you need to look at the CUPS PPD repository online.
<PacoBCN_> all this work for nothing
<cowbud> Blissex: hrmm ok is it standard for ubuntu to just not show the devices on the desktop?
<Blissex> cowbud: depends...
<dazed> grrr...someone please help me configure my x so that my gdm boots up..i get this ridculous looking login screen when i boot my comp
<PacoBCN_> some how mplayer doesn't stretches the image when I fullscreen it
<delltony> i pointed it to lexmark z600 which is the same printer from what i'm told maybe that will work
<cowbud> PacoBCN_: put -zoom on the cmdline
<Blissex> cowbud: as I said, 'udev'/hotplug' can be pretty temperamental, and then perhaps your DBus server has some issues.
<delltony> yeah that works
<shock> n8 all
<Blissex> delltony: yes, almost always a compatible printer works.
<PacoBCN_> forget it, I think now it works
<PacoBCN_> I had to chose xv X11/Xv
<PacoBCN_> in the Video preferences instead of x11
<Blissex> delltony: most manufacturers like car manufacturarer put the same  circuit boards in all their printers.
<Atrophy> hmm... no effect.
<dazed> how do i configure my x so that my gdm loads PLEASE HELP!
<PacoBCN_> I wish I knew it before
<Blissex> dazed: what exactly happens?
<x-256> Blissex, i guess one more question: why in Synaptics, are there two linux-heders .. one is 2.6.8.1-3 (26.1MB) and the other ends in -386 and is 17.4MB ... which one should I have installed ?
<Blissex> dazed: does X start? If it starts, how?
<Blissex> x-256: both.
<Blissex> x-256: the dependencies will handle that IIRC.
<StoffBox-Steve> i dont need to compile a new kernel, when i whant to install a bootsplash on hoary | 2.6.10 or ?
<foznot> i cannot get dma to turn on for my dvd-rom, any ehlp?
<dazed> blissex: ok...this happened recently ...i boot my comp and the last thing it says before it boots up...it says with an orange * that gdm is not being loaded....then my login screen is this reall bland GNU/Debian login and its not my ubuntu login where i can select my sessions
<x-256> Blissex, well while it was installing it complained about some module directory being already present there... i dunno, hope u are right , letme see if i can compile this driver
<delltony> well considering lexmark z600 is the same exact printer as a dell 720
<delltony> :)
<Blissex> x-256: dont compile drivers!
<delltony> just a different name
<dazed> blissex: i have no idea if X starts....im new to linux
<Blissex> x-256: which driver?
<x-256> Blissex, for me wireless
<Blissex> dazed: when you turn on your PC, what do you see on the screen at the end of boot?
<gurran> is there an easy devolment tool like "totalcommander" for ubuntu ?
<Blissex> x-256: you are pretty doomed. Which particular wireless driver>
<Blissex> gurran: sort of.
<dazed> blissex: GDM is not being loaded
<dazed> thats what it says
<Blissex> gurran: there is a very flexible mass deployment tool for Debian, and should work with ubuntu too
<Blissex> dazed: but what is on the screen?
<x-256> Blissex, I'm not doomed, I know about linux, just not Ubuntu crazyness :)   It's (so that NOBODY makes a mistake and buys this shit) a Realtek 8180L chip, and fortunately some nice guy just brought out the first OSS drivers today even!
<dazed> blissex: it loads up the GNU/Debian login and its grey and its not the ubuntu login screen
<Blissex> dazed: so it is not a console login, it is graphical. Is it? Nice windows and the logo?
<gurran> Blissex if u arent to busy could i have the namn of that ?
<gurran> name*
<dazed> its not very nice...its not too graphical...looks very bare
<dazed> one window
<ubuntu2u> ummm when i try to watch a movie online it says the required plugin is x-mplayer2 what do i type in, in the terminal to get this plugin?
<Blissex> dazed: OK, then what you need to do is to tell the system to start GDM instead of that.
<dazed> and i cant select sessions
<dazed> how do i do that?
<Blissex> dazed: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<kidloco> hy all
<Blissex> dazed: login, edit that. probalby it now says 'xdm', put 'gdm' instead.
<dazed> Blissex: im really hardcore newb...what do i do with that string type it in terM?
<Blissex> dazed: log in, then _edit_ that file.
<CarlK> I logged into the wiki, and now a page says both "#  You are not logged in" in the upper right, and "'Welcome. You are now logged in.', 'Welcome. You are now logged in.'] " just below the "view, backlinks, subscribe" tabs
<CarlK> anyone here up on the wiki?
<x-256> THis Ubuntu package manager is trully stupid. As soon as it was done installing the kernel it "forgot" about the cdrom and told me that there are still things that need installing.. of course it failed once gain to realize that they are on the net and I don't have a fscking net connection
<Blissex> dazed: you now, it is a text file, and you can use something like 'gedit' to cjhange it.
<dazed> ok
<dazed> im in
<PacoBCN_> is there a way to remove all the -dev libraries?
<dazed> it says /usr/bin/xdm
<x-256> at least Grub was installed right
<PacoBCN_> I mean I need space
<dazed> /usr/bin/X11/xdm ******
<dazed> change to ???/????/gdm?
<Blissex> PacoBCN_: change the 'xdm' to gdm'... But wait a sec.
* Blissex oops
<Blissex> dazed: change the 'xdm' to gdm'... But wait a sec.
<PacoBCN_> :D
<dazed> ok
<gurran> =)
<kidloco> anyone here runing ubuntu on a ppc computer ?
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > I just installed it
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > hah
<Blissex> dazed: open a console window, and type 'which gdm'
<x-256> Blissex, is there away to turn off daemons/services from the Ubuntu GUI?
<gurran> i consider my amd 2400+ as an pc with power hahah
<dazed> blissex: /usr/bin/gdm thats the string i use i take it?
<Blissex> x-256: I think so... Something like 'system services' control panel. Or the SysV editor. But I dont use Gnome...
<x-256> ok thank u
<Blissex> dazed: exactly!
<dazed> blissex: thanks ill reboot and see if it worked
<x-256> Blissex, what do u use btw ?
<Blissex> dazed: OK...
<x-256> OH GOD!
<x-256> no gcc installed!
<Blissex> x-256: depends... I am mostly a command line guy. I use mostly for GUI FVWM/KDE, but I do _all_ system administration using command line.
<x-256> not again! not again with this Synaptics thing
<x-256> Blissex, i usually do too, but I thought i'd take a break and try Ubuntu and their GUI environ... why oh why did I want that
* Blissex still types 'sync' because he used to do system administration on a version of UNIX before the 'update' daemon and 'fsck' were developed.
<Blissex> x-256: Ubuntu is a very nice prepackaged system for newbies that dont want to do sysadam; everything precanned.
<sw0rdSavy> does anyone have any info on where I could get my xfce to look good
<Blissex> x-256: if you want to do sysadm, then you need to become a Debian sysadm :-)
<Blissex> sw0rdSavy: the XFCE.org site has links to several themes.
<x-256> i have a debian on my powerbook and slackware everywhere else ;)
<gurran> Blissex: what was the name of the "Totalcommander" like software for linux ?
<gurran> i men for ubuntu
<Blissex> sw0rdSavy: and the Ubuntu/Debian repositories have many many of them ready made.
<Blissex> gurran: for Debian... I am slightly busy. join #Debian, dont tell them you sue Ubuntu, and ask just about the mass deployment tool, someone there almost surely will just remember it
<gurran> okaay thx
<BobaFett> hey guys...any idea how to play WMV videos in Ubuntu? I did a search in Synaptic for wmv codecs but couldnt find onw...
<CarlK> mplayer
<Blissex> BobaFett: they are proprietary Microsoft sw and Ubuntu cannot distribute them.
<BobaFett> But there are supposed to be unofficial codecs, Blissex...right?
<BobaFett> at least thats what I read at Ubuntu wiki
<CarlK> that doesn't mean you can't get them yourself
<crimsun> get 'w32codecs'. There are instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<BobaFett> I tried to get w32codecs by adding the repos that wiki indicated...but didnt succeed...
<Zugot> which php should i install with hoary?
<crimsun> BobaFett: the ftp.nerim.net repo?
<wk1989> damn!
<BobaFett> Yep, crimsun
<BobaFett> that one
<wk1989> my teacher is stupid
<fsc> good to know that i wasn't crazy when i reported that xorg 6.8.2 upgrade has major redraw/refresh issues
<crimsun> fsc: using which driver?
<fsc> crimsun: all drivers
<wk1989> "list 3 cons of digital signals?", does that even make any sense?
<crimsun> fsc: I haven't had any problems with 6.8.2-1 (yes, I know -2's in) and Nvidia's 1.0-6629
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > im trying to install FAD on my PPC ubuntu machine, but i keep getting this error: bash: ./fadsetup: cannot execute binary file
<fsc> crimsun: the problem still exists in -2 too.  some ndvidia people aren't experiencing it apparently, and others are
<thoreauputic> chmod +x fadsetup  ?
<sw0rdSavy> would installing an xfce theme make my computer more sluggish
<Blissex> sw0rdSavy: depends on the theme --some are pretty heavy.
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > did the chmod already
<x-256> Blissex, is there a way to configure the network on Ubuntu ?
<stodge> I'm getting the following when I try to mount a CD:
<stodge> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<stodge> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<stodge>        or too many mounted file systems
<stodge> The write-protected part is ok, but it's configured as vfat
<stodge> Am I missing something?
<CarlK> where is vfat set?
<thoreauputic> vfat? Is /dev/hdc a CD-ROM ?
<stodge> Doh sorry I mean iso9660
<Blissex> x-256: yes for sure...
<stodge> Too busy thinking of my windows mounted drive :P
<thoreauputic> stodge: ah
<stodge> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Cindux> woo
<Cindux> workin now
<Blissex> stodge: as a rule you cannot expect 'vfat' on a CD
<Cindux> um
<stodge> blissex: I mistyped :)
<Blissex> stodge: do a manual mount.
<Cindux> I was fiddling with the themes & made by 2 of my own
<Cindux> just wondering how to remove one ?
<Blissex> x-256: trouble is, there is a nice GUI for network config. but as I said I only do command line sysadm.
<Blissex> x-256: or else 'man 5 interfaces' :-)
<stodge> Blissex: "Only root can do that"
<Blissex> stodge: yes of course.
<stodge> brw-rw----    1 root     cdrom     22,   0 2005-03-02 19:25 /dev/hdc
<stodge> Hmm, I thought it would be configured to let a normal user mount it
<Blissex> stodge: if 'mount' is setuid root
<x-256> bleh
<stodge> How do I know that?
<x-256> well thanks for all the help
<Blissex> stodge: also, change the 'rw' in '/etc/fstab' to 'ro'
<x-256> time to eat
<encolpe>  Is there some zope products debian mainteners here ?
<Neil3> speaking of the mount command, i always feel a bit weird issuing the 'man mount' command ;)
<x-256> the card driver compiled and loaded, now all i need is configs
<stodge> lol
<johnwl> does anyone know of any cool distributed computing projects (like seti@home) for linux
<Blissex> stodge: ls -ld /bin/mount
<stodge> -rwsr-xr-x    1 root     root        76888 2004-09-24 10:06 /bin/mount
* kidloco is away, auto-away after 20 minutes, (log\on pager\on)
<thoreauputic> johnwl: folding@home is another
<Blissex> stodge: fine, then you should not be gettin an error.
<Cindux> Hm so does anyone know how?
<Cindux> to remove a custom theme*
<Cindux> I didn't see an option to anywhere
<johnwl> thx
<stodge> Hmmm
<Cindux> even tried theme details
<Blissex> Neil3: I usually write 'man 8 mount' just to avoid misunderstandings :-)
<gino4466> zol: back?
<thoreauputic> Cindux: have you looked in ~/.themes ?
<Blissex> Cindux: the same way you installed it: manually.
<arbeck> can someone help me with changing the refresh rate?
<stodge> Good thing the command isn'
<stodge> oops
<Blissex> stodge: also, put yourself in the 'cdrom' group.
<stodge> Good thing the command isn't "mount man"
<Cindux> bla i havent
<Cindux> lol
<stodge> Already checked that blissex: I'm int it
<stodge> (in it)
<Cindux> ill check '~/.themes' now
<stodge> cdrom:x:24:mike,hal
<Cindux> brb
<Blissex> stodge: then it must work... Unless the CD is buggered.
<Blissex> stodge: try 'isochk /dev/hdc'
<stodge> I guess it could be broken. I'll try another one :)
<stodge> Don't have that installd
<Blissex> stodge: oops, 'isovfy /dev/hdc'
<stodge> :)
<arbeck> i just got a new monitor, and I need to change the resolution to 1280x1024 75Hz, but the only option i'm giving is 60Hz
<carajean> has anyone got an ipod mini to work with ubuntu?
<setuid_w00t> A friend of mine mentioned a live cd based on ubuntu that he liked.  I believe it was about 250MB in size.  Can anyone tell me the name of this live cd?
<Blissex> arbeck: then dont lie about the monitor parameters...
<Blissex> carajean: just ask specific technical questions.
<stodge> Maybe the CD was buggered or empty
<stodge> I was trying to write a new ISO using Nautilus
<arbeck> Blissex: what do you mean lie?
<carajean> ok how to mount an ipod mini in order to transfer songs to it?
<Blissex> arbeck: the configurator computes the legal refresh rates based on the monitor parameters you give to it.
<Blissex> carajean: there are plenty pf tutorials, HOWTOs and FAQs on that.
<stodge> What's the best Gtk CD burner?
<Blissex> stodge: none :-)
<stodge> lol Oh
<Blissex> stodge: 'xcdroast' is old but still more or less OK, not very cool though.
<drspin> I have a Voodoo 4 and I just updated a fresh Warty install to Hoary on my dual celeron processor machine and the only display mode I can use is 640x480 :/
<Quest-Master> stodge: Nautilus.. I use K3b for music CDs and stuff
<stodge> Ok what's the ok-est :)
<PacoBCN_> I love graveman
<arbeck> Blissex: well... i think it's still computing from my old monitor... not the new one i plugged in
<Blissex> stodge: however, 'mkisofs' and 'cdrecord' are very easy to use command line, except for multisession.
<thoreauputic> there's gnomebaker as well
<carajean> blissex if u dont know how to help me then dont answer. of ocurse i have looked and googled for many months now and have come up with nothin.
<stodge> hmm
<stodge> thoreauputic: Available in synaptic?
<Cindux> um
<foznot> i followed the recommendation in ubuntuforums on how to turn dma on  and it still won't turn on...anyone know how to turn dma on in hoary for a dvd-rom?
<thoreauputic> stodge: I got mine separately for warty
<drspin> foznot: hdparm
<thoreauputic> stodge: hang on a minute
<Cindux> I saved my theme as Cindux custom & when i try to do 'rm ~/.themes/Cindux custom ( because of the spaces) it says 2 seperate files cannot be found
<stodge> ok
<drspin> foznot: hdparm -d1 /dev/[dvd-decice-here] 
<Cindux> anyone know how i can remove all files in a dir in the command line?
<Cindux> im fairly new*
<thoreauputic> stodge: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<Blissex> carajean: just did the obvious search... some links: http://pag.csail.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<drspin> Cindux: rm -R /this/directory
<Cindux> ah ok
<foznot> when i do an hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc it tells me DMA failed and Operation not permitted
<Cindux> and to make sure no other files in dir ?
<Cindux> can i do ls -a?
<arbeck> Blissex: so, how do i change the monitor parameters?
<drspin> foznot: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<foznot> yeah drspin , i did that with sudo
<foznot> same response
<Cindux> brb
<drspin> foznot: sudo -s
<bjron> having a problem w/ upgrading to hoary:  seems xorg-driver-synaptics tries to overwrite /usr/bin/synclient, which is also in package xfree86-drive-synaptics.
<drspin> foznot: hdparm -d1u1c1 /dev/hdc
<bjron> so it stops
<bjron> and I can't get past that
<carajean> blissex already saw that one i have a mini those are special they dont work like the regular ones
<foznot> drspin: is that with sudo -s?
<drspin> foznot -
<wastrel> hello.  I have my PAGER variable set to /usr/bin/less, /etc/alternatives/pager points to /usr/bin/less  but when i tab complete in bash, it uses more as the pager
<wastrel> how do i fix this?
<farruinn> bjron: remove xfree86 stuff
<stodge> Onto a different topic: anyone using a SATA drive?
<drspin> foznot: if you just type sudo -s it will give you a root promot
<drspin> prompt...
<foznot> ah
<gurran> thinking about going to bed..
<foznot> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<foznot> grr
<drspin> foznot: are you using the ide66 driver at boot time?
<bjron> farruinn, yes, but it won't let me remove xfree86-driver-synaptics because of unmet dependancies, wants me to run apt-get -f install first
<bjron> which tries to install xorg-driver-synaptics
<gurran> well godnight guys
<gurran> ,
<foznot> drspin: I have no idea, pretty new at this
<drspin> foznot: warty or hoary?
<foznot> hoary
<farruinn> bjron: can you try using apt-get -f remove xfree86-driver-synaptics?
<bjron> farruinn, yea, one sec . .
<kamarudin> Hi all...how can i update if my linux box dont have internet?? in new
<Blissex> carajean: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1489278#post1489278
<foznot> drspin: i read a thread that someone said with RH one had to add a option to /etc/modules.conf
<bjron> farruinn, nm, removed ubuntu-desktop which was the one w/ the dependancy, and onward it goes
<bjron> thanks tho
<farruinn> bjron: are you doing a dist-upgrade?
<bjron> yes
<arbeck> Blissex: I need to get my new monitor information into the XF86Config-4, how do i do that?
<stodge> COol gnomebaker worked :)
<bjron> will have to put back those packages again tho
<thoreauputic> kamarudin: hmmm... you can't really, AFAIK, unless you wait for  a new release on disc
<bjron> after it's done
<farruinn> bjron: odd, I would have expected dist-upgrade to take care of that
<stodge> Now I just need a new sata_nv module, compiled without the stupid kernel warnings
<bjron> farruinn, yea, so would I
<farruinn> bjron: yeah, ubuntu-desktop would be good to install
<stodge> Sorry, nv_sata
<Blissex> arbeck: recreate the config, or just add the appropriate 'HorizSync' and 'VertRefresh' lines.
<bjron> I was vorried it would take  a bunch of other stuff out when I removed it, but it didn't so it was ok :P
<farruinn> bjron: ubuntu-desktop is a "meta package" - it doesn't actually install anything itself, it just depends on a ton of other packages so they're installed
* bjron nods
<farruinn> kamarudin: if you have internet access on another computer you could use one of the array cds
<kamarudin> farruinn: how can i do that??
<arbeck> Blissex: now we're getting closer... the question I wanted answered is HOW do i recreate the config... isn't there an autoconfig?
<thoreauputic> arbeck:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<farruinn> kamarudin: the url for the cd image is in the /topic, once you've downloaded it I'm pretty sure you could just change your /etc/apt/sources.list line to refer to it
* bjron hopes xorg will work a *little* better than xfree
<Blissex> arbeck: there are several utilities/ways to do this. I would guess there is a nice tutorial on the Ubuntu Wiki.
<thoreauputic> arbeck: or xserver-xorg in hoary
<sw0rdSavy> well heres anothewr dumb question: How can I change the resoulation in X windows
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bjron> y
<bjron> oops, wrong window :)
<sw0rdSavy> thx
<Blissex> gurran: have you seen this? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2005-02-28.6671204877
<Frodo_> I got a big problem, I cant startx because it says that my ICE authority file is missing...how can I restore it or enter gui mode?
<farruinn> Frodo_: most likely the permissions are wrong
<farruinn> sudo chown you:you ~/.ICEauthority where you is your user name
<Blissex> Frodo_: just delete it... it will be recreated.
<farruinn> right or sudo rm
<Frodo_> I actually think I deleted it by accident...
<farruinn> makes no difference really
<EricNeon> If ubuntulinux could use any truetype fonts as "FireFlySung" for chinese environment,it will better then now in china
<thoreauputic> Frodo_: it gets regenerated
<Frodo_> ok that is a good answer thank you
<Blissex> EricNeon: it surely can.
<mike998> I have a wierd issue with firefox...  I'm running hoary, and when I launch firefox it goes to http://www.whatuseek.com as a homepage even if my homepage is set to blank
<Frodo_> I am talking to you on puppy linux now...lol
<EricNeon> are you sure ?Blissex
<Blissex> EricNeon: yes yes. it may not be totally easy, because there are many complications.
<Blissex> EricNeon: wait a second...
<mike998> any ideas?
<EricNeon> ok
<thoreauputic> Frodo_: usually .ICEauthority causes that problem when you try to run a GUI app as root (eg K3b)
<EricNeon> look my screenshot
<EricNeon> http://linux.hiweed.com/node/2003?res=original
<farruinn> Frodo_: the way to avoid the problem is to use gksudo instead of sudo
<Blissex> EricNeon: consider this tutorial for Debian, it is almost the same under Ubuntu: http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals#i18n
<EricNeon> it is my desktop of ubuntu hoary for hiweed-debian
<Blissex> EricNeon: looks good to me.
<EricNeon> are you chinese?
<Blissex> EricNeon: no
<Blissex> EricNeon: whats the problem? Whats happening that you would like happened differently?
<EricNeon> this is my freind console screenshot ,the kernel patched unicon.   http://linuxfire.dhis.org/~easthero/nonaa-utf8.png
<Blissex> HOWTO for mice with many buttons, someone was looking for it IIRC: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ManyButtonsMouseHowto/view?searchterm=xf86config
<EricNeon> the default fonts for chinese environment in linux is arphic-fonts-*
<Blissex> EricNeon: Nice screenshot, and what's the point?
<arbeck> Blissex: there's nothing in the wiki and that last command you gave me didn't work
<Marble2> how can I update an individual applcation using apt-get
<Marble2> I tried updating gaim, but it doesn't work
<EricNeon> but they all set antialias to "yes"
<mike998> oh boy that's wierd... if I remove the %u it doesn't come up... does anyone know what that refers to when launching firefox?
<Blissex> EricNeon: again, what's the point?
<arbeck> Blissex: my XF86Config-4 is still filled with the information from my last monitor
<arbeck> mike998: i believe that the url you want to open
<Frodo> It worked! I mounted my drive from puppy, deleted the ICE file and rebooted Ubuntu and here I am!
<mike998> arbeck: any ideas where it might be stored>
<EricNeon> AntiAlias set in arphic-fonts for chinese
<Blissex> arbeck: try 'xf86config' or 'X -configure' or 'xf86cfg' as alternatives...
<Quarupt> How can i stream WMV's for lil video clips? is there a plugin for firefox?
<thoreauputic> arbeck: have you already manually edited the file? If so, dpkg-reconfigure will not change it
<EricNeon> they will looked slur
<Blissex> Quarupt: look at 'mplayer' and 'mozplug'
<mike998> Quarupt: try apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<mike998> I think
<farruinn> arbeck: I think  you could mv the file and then create an entirely new one
<Blissex> EricNeon: whatever, but what do you want to achieve?
<Marble2> how do I update my apt-get stuff. I tried apt-get install gaim to update gaim but it won't work
<arbeck> thoreauputic: i edited it a long time ago to take out the nvidia splash screen and stuff
<EricNeon> so FireFly ,a fonts developer of tw ,he patched arphic-fonts
<Frodo> I cant seem to get Mplayer to load because of 2 files libvorbis and another, synaptic just barfs it
<Marble2> gaim is already the newest version.
<Marble2> But I have 1.0
<Marble2> latest is 1.1.4
<thoreauputic> arbeck: OK well dpkg respects your changes, so the tool will not overwrite them
<farruinn> Marble2: that's because a newer version hasn't been packaged
<Marble2> oh...
<EricNeon> we want ubuntu can well seport chinese
<Marble2> farruinn: anything I can do about it?
<Blissex> EricNeon: so far you are just making statements. But have you got a specific question to ask?
<Marble2> and how long will it take
<thoreauputic> arbeck: if you read the message in  the file, you'll see
<arbeck> thoreauputic: what if i mv the config file so that one doesn't exist?
<thoreauputic> arbeck: might work
<Blissex> EricNeon: if you want to suggest to the Ubuntu developers some new and better fonts for Chinese in Ubuntu, use the Ubuntu bug tracking system to report an issue on the X package.
<thoreauputic> haven't tried it
<Quarupt> mike998, thers no such package
<farruinn> Marble2: you could build it from source
<EricNeon> ok
<EricNeon> thks
<EricNeon> I will
<Blissex> EricNeon: I think this will help them. I suspect they dont have much time to look for fonts.
<Marble2> farruinn: how?
<Frodo> First, thanks for helping me with the ICEauthority file, Now, another question, : How can I install mplayer, it gives a dependency error even after I have updated all files in Warty?
<Blissex> EricNeon: most distributions in effect don't look too good as to fonts -- there are few good fonts and finding them is not easy.
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > im trying to install FAD on my PPC ubuntu machine, but i keep getting this error: bash: ./fadsetup: cannot execute binary file ... i have tried chmod +x fadsetup
<Blissex> Frodo: perhaps letting people know WHICH dependency error might help...
<EricNeon> yes
<mike998> Quarupt: have you enabled multiverse etc in your sources.list file?
<thoreauputic> DeFi[gsr-pro] : have you tried  sh fadsetup  ?
* Quarupt is in hoary
<Quarupt> not warty
<farruinn> Marble2: you'll have to install build-essential through apt at least (will install compiler, etc) and download the source from the gaim website
<farruinn> DeFi[gsr-pro] : what is FAD?
<Quarupt> mike998, im not running Warty
* mike998 is in hoary as well
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > yes i have thoreauputic
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > Find-a-drug
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > distributed computing
<farruinn> oh...
<Quarupt> And i have all sources enabled including archive
<Quarupt> there is no such package
<mike998> okay... it should be there... try apt-cache search mplayer
<arbeck> thoreauputic: i tried it, and i don't have an XF86Config-4 anymore :/
<Quarupt> you have to have mallirant for mplayer
<EricNeon> chinese fonts is a key point of extend linux distro in chinses
<Frodo> Bliss: the dependencies say they cant install: Depends: libarts (>=4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<Blissex> EricNeon: there aren't that many really nice chinese fonts that are free, AFAIK.
<thoreauputic> arbeck: you *did* back up the old one, I assume?
<Frodo> ibarts-alsa (>=4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<Frodo>  Depends: libdvdread2  but it is not installable
<Frodo>  Depends: libvorbis0 (>=1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<Blissex> Frodo: that is a KDE package... Isn't it.
<Frodo> I think mplayer is kde
<Blissex> Frodo: the rest are I think bad dependencies from Debian. have you got Debian sources in your '/etc/apt/sources.list'?
<occy> anyone know of 2.10 Gnome will make it to Hoary?
<Frodo> maybe I do...I can remove it
<Blissex> Frodo: or perhaps you have added the Marillat _stable_ sources, that have dependencies on Debian 'stable' packages.
<Quarupt> mike998, you need Mallirant for mplayer not universe
<drspin> how can I be sure that Xorg is using the proper driver for my Voodoo4 ?
<farruinn> occy: yes, that's the idea
<occy> farruinn: ahh, k
<Frodo> I will disable it
<mike998> Quarupt: ahh yes... sorry...
<EricNeon> there are many better chinese fonts at here :  http://cle.linux.org.tw/fonts/
<occy> it would be nice if possible.
<Frodo> you have a point, forgot about it
<thoreauputic> Frodo: or you have the wrong Marillat repos
<mike998> Quarupt: try enabling the malirat repositories
<Blissex> EricNeon: note that in order to be distributed by Ubuntu, fonts have to be ''free''.
<Quarupt> i dont have any listed in my sources
<Blissex> Frodo: you should use the 'testing' or 'unstabled' sources for the Marillat rep with Ubuntu.
<Quarupt> for Mallirant, i think i need to enter it manually
<mike998> okay hang on
<mike998> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<lupusBE> compiling xgl for fun :)
<mike998> and unstable and testing...
<lupusBE> I'm curious :)
<Frodo> thanks Blissex will do, again you have prove adept
<Marble2> So is there any way for me to make apt-get recognize that there is a new gaim version
<Marble2> ?
<farruinn> Marble2: no, because there isn't a newer version in the repository
<farruinn> I don't know what's in hoary however
<Marble2> how does it get added?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: not if it doesn't exist in the repositories
<geppy|away> 1.1.1
<mike998> there is a how to on the ubuntu forums site on how to get past the error you will get - the repositories are pgp signed
<lupusBE> farruinn, there is a repository with backported stuff
<Marble2> what's hoary
<geppy|away> Hoary only has 1.1.1
<Blissex> mike998: suggest the 'testing' or 'unstable' Marillat rep, not the 'stable' one...
<Marble2> how do I get hoary to update it?
<mike998> Blissex: I'm just going by what I have
<farruinn> Marble2: hoary is the next release of Ubuntu which is still in development
<thoreauputic> Marble2: is gaim working for you at the moment?
<Marble2> yes
<lupusBE> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<lupusBE> just look here
<Marble2> but it's 1.0 and I'd like to update
<thoreauputic> Marble2: if so, just ignore the update messages
<lupusBE> for newer gaim
<thoreauputic> Marble2: why?
<Marble2> I tried compiling, got a GLIB message
<Marble2> why not have the latest version?
<geppy|away> thoreauputic: GAIM has improved significantly since 1.0
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<mike998> okay - IF I type firefox %u at a command prompt it launches www.whatuseek.com - IF I just put in firefox, I get my blank start page... I've already tried clearing my cookies, cache... even gone as far as removing ~/.mozilla but still nothing
<Anubis> lots of new updates in the last 72hrs
<geppy|away> thoreauputic: File transfers don't work without latest. =/
<farruinn> lupusBE: don't forget however that some people have problems upgrading from warty to hoary when backports are installed
<mike998> This is driving me nuts... does anyone have any idea what this is?  I've checked google and nothing
<thoreauputic> geppy|away: I see. Yes that's significant
<farruinn> geppy|away: in which case getting the backport will do him no good?
<geppy|away> farruinn:  I have no idea, I didn't suggest that he get the backport.
<geppy|away> Me, personally, if I didn't use apache for file transfers, I'd build the deb myself.
<Blissex> mike998: you were probably tricked into installing an _extension_.
<farruinn> geppy|away: I know, I'm just trying to figure out if the backport would do him any good anyway
<yokomo_> wait a min... hoary is available?
<geppy|away> farruinn:  Oh.  I don't know.
<yokomo_> in an iso download?
<geppy|away> yokomo_:  Hoary is unstable, but available.
<yokomo_> fer serious?
<yokomo_> oh
<dullin> lol
<farruinn> yokomo_: check out the url in the /topic
<mike998> Blissex: nope... not so... I had even removed my .mozilla folder (rm -rf...)
<Blissex> mike998: ah no, its something completely different...
<yokomo_> now when you say unstable... is that unstable as in "won't run period" or what?
<Blissex> mike998: it could have been a globally installed extension...
<mike998> Blissex? I'm the only user on this box...
<thoreauputic> yokomo_: it runs fine for many people
<jsgotangco> hullo
<Blissex> mike998: try 'firefox %a'
<dbo> i cant compile libdvdcss
<geppy|away> polypaudio-discuss sucks
<yokomo_> hrm
<yokomo_> is there a place that has "known problems" or anything like that?
<geppy|away> There are three people that use it.
<mike998> Blissex: It launches yourdictionary.com
<yokomo_> I would really like to switch to hoary as it uses x11
<geppy> yokomo_:  Breakages change every time that you upgrade.
<geppy> yokomo_: Warty uses X11
<thoreauputic> yokomo_: but if it breaks "you get to keep *both* pieces"  ;-)
<geppy> yokomo_:  I think you're referring to XFree86 vs. X.org
<yokomo_> yeah
<yokomo_> that's what I meant
<yokomo_> Xorg
<yokomo_> sorry
<Blissex> mike998: and now try 'firefox tosser'
<Blissex> mike998: do you feel lucky? :-)
<mike998> lol
<mike998> poppycock.blogspot.com
<geppy> Anyone in here have success with changing the ALSA PCM device for polypaudio?  I've attempted to change it to 'jackplug', and Polypaudio claims that it can't read the correct shared libraries (everything else can).
<mike998> this is a little strange
<Marble2> grr
<Blissex> mike998: what is your deduction from these few data points?
<Marble2> why doesn't my sound work in vlc
<mike998> uhhh...
<Blissex> Marble2: configure VLC for whatever sound system is installed on your PC.
<Marble2> how
<jsgotangco> ALSA
<farruinn> mike998: you might try reinstalling firefox
<Blissex> mike998: to help you, try 'firefox' and then type "%a" or "%u" or "tosser" in the address field...
<mike998> hokey dokey I'll give it a try
<Blissex> mike998: if this does not give you a hint, nothing will :-)
<mike998> Blissex: I gave it a go, but I don't really understand WHY it's doing what it's doing
<mike998> heh perhaps I am tired
<Blissex> mike998: OK, now type exactly the same strings in the Google search field :-)
<mike998> "%u", "%a", and "tosser" ?
<Blissex> yes...
<sleeper> hi
<jon1012> good night everybody
<sleeper> wat program can i use to do flsh for webs?
<sleeper> flash
<geppy> sleeper:  If MX doesn't work, nothing.
<sleeper> i need 1 program similar to flash mx
<Blissex> mike998: so what's the first link in each of those Google searches?
<geppy> sleeper:  Try going into #wine
<mike998> university of toronto for "u"
<sleeper> i tried
<mike998> that's what's confusing me...
<Blissex> sleeper: there is something like that on SourceForge.net
<sleeper> but it dont works
<Blissex> mike998: with the %?
<geppy> sleeper: ...try going in #wine
<Blissex> mike998: without the double quotes?
<mike998> yep - university of toronto
<sleeper> #wine chanell?
<geppy> sleeper:  yes, something like that
<sleeper> nobody in #wine
<Blissex> mike998: well, if I put "%u" in the Google field after the address field, I get whatuseek...
<geppy> sleeper:  then find the name of the real wine channel
<geppy> sleeper:  help yourself
<mike998> Blissex: I am going to try removing firefox completely and reinstalling it
<sleeper> ok thx
<Blissex> mike998: in any case, it is a _feature_ of Firefox that if it can't grok what you type to it, it will redirect to the result of a ''feel lucky'' Google search
<mike998> I know it's the microsoft solution but it's annoying me
<Blissex> mike998: if you reinstall, it will continue to do it simply because it is a _feature_.
<thoreauputic> sleeper: #winehq IIRC
<mike998> Blissex: I understand that but my homepage is set to about:blank
<Blissex> mike998: yes, but you give "%u" as the URL, then it will do a Google search on "%u" and it just happens that the top link on a "%u" google search is whatyseek
<sleeper> k lot of thx
<sockler> is this the place to ask questions?
<geppy> omg
<thoreauputic> sockler: no, no questions are ever anwered here
<geppy> OMGWTFBBQ!
<geppy> thoreauputic: hahahaha
<jsgotangco> lol
<Blissex> mike998: the question is rather: why ever do you pass "%u" as a URL to Firefox?
<geppy> Polypaudio sucks, I'm using ESD. =)
<jsgotangco> IE only does that right
<thoreauputic> sockler: what did you want to ask? The Meaning of Life?
<sockler> lol
<EricNeon> Hiweed-Debian project what a Chinese Debian base desktop distrabution want release a desktop version have gnome 2.10
<mike998> Blissex: It was what is in my panel as a shortcut
<mike998> copied from the applications menu
<sockler> I wanted to know how to burn CDs and get online via the live cd?
<krawek> hi, I have a problem with the sound, after kde installation, anyone can help me?
<jsgotangco> gnome has a built in cd burner software
<Blissex> mike998: then dont copy it from the application menu -- the '.desktop' entries in the menu use different rules.
<mike998> Blissex: you an aussie or a brit?
<jsgotangco> online via live cd goes with dhcp if you have a lan card
<jsgotangco> wireless have no idea
<Blissex> mike998: italian lost in england...
<mike998> Blissex: Not a problem
<Blissex> mike998: just remove the '%u'.
<Zanz2> wha'ts the program that configures a kernle before compiling?
<mike998> Blissex: thought it might be something like that from your use of "tosser" heh
<Blissex> mike998: let me try again: if Firefox does not understand a URL, it treats it as a keyword and does a Google search on it and displays the page which is the first link for that page.
<mike998> Blissex: I understand... not a problem
<Marble2> grr
<Marble2> why doesn't my sound work in vlc
<Marble2> it has worked before :(
<mike998> Didn't get a lot of sleep last night...
<Blissex> mike998: Where I am it is basically the worldwide tosser epicentre -- 900 years of tossing for England :-)
<Marble2> is there some stupid option i'm missing?
<mike998> Blissex: London?
<thoreauputic> mike998: so in a nutshell, you don't want to include %u or anything in your command
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<Marble2> anyone?
<farruinn> Zanz2: make xconfig or something like that
<jsgotangco> Marble2: my VLC sometimes does that too
<Blissex> mike998: noooo, Oxford. :-)
<Marble2> how do I fix it?
<mike998> thoreauputic: got it.. removed and I've already slapped myself on the wrist for it
<Zanz2> no, not make anything.  starts with an n.  it creates the .config file
<Blissex> Marble2: there are two cases:
<mike998> Blissex: I'm not sure if that's worse
<mike998> I'm an englishman lost in the canadian wilderness of Ottawa
<Marble2> I think someone helped me fix it before and it was some really stupid button I missed or something
<farruinn> Zanz2: I'm quite sure that's what you want, it _makes_ the .config but if you don't think so go read some doc
<mike998> furgin snow... I hate winter
<Blissex> Marble2: your VLC is not configured to use ALSA, or it is configured to use ALSA, your card does not do hw mixing, and you need to configure sw mixing.
<sockler> jsgotangco: my pc has a lan card, and its currently hooked up to my router, yet i still dont see anything when i run firefox
* geppy is teh 1337 master of ESD
<Marble2> how do I do that?
<Brunellus> oh no
<Brunellus> 1337 5p33|<!
<Blissex> Marble2: in any case ''doesn't work'' is one of the dumbest ways of reporting a problem.
<geppy> hahaha
<Zanz2> i had to download and install something last night.  it was sort of a gui in the console
<Marble2> the sound just straight up doesn't work
<jsgotangco> sockler: does your router have dhcp
<Marble2> audio is enabled in prefds
<Marble2> *prefs
<Marble2> volume is like 60%
<Marble2> speakers on, etc
<Zanz2> it has a menu that you can pick options for your kernel, what kind of processor and what not
* geppy needs to reboot
<jsgotangco> Marble2: sound events work though?
<Blissex> mike998: you are lucky! lucky! I am planning to move to Canada. 3,000 miles away from the epicentre of worldwide tossing :-)
<Marble2> yea
<sockler> jsgotangco: i dont know, its a linksyswrt54g
<Marble2> I can play stuff in XMMS and such fine
<jsgotangco> Marble2: messed up hw mixing in alsa
<Marble2> how do I fix it?
<thoreauputic> #vlc
<jsgotangco> sockler: the live cd will try to get a local IP via DHCP
<Blissex> mike998: where are you from originally in England?
<sockler> and how do i find out if it succeeded
<Brunellus> how do I make xmms my default CD player?
<Zanz2> ncease....something like that but that's not it
<thoreauputic> ah, no there is no #vlc
<Brunellus> I'm running warty
<jsgotangco> maybe alsa did not load properly
<speel> hey can some one explain this "user templates" thing
<dbo> i need to compile libdvdcss for an amd64
<Brunellus> the 'preferred applications' menu doesn't have multimedia options
<jsgotangco> sockler: on terminal, ifconfig and check if it did get IP addresses
<Marble2> so how do I fix it jsgotangco?
<Brunellus> anything I can put in the console?
<thoreauputic> Marble2:  /j #videolan
<dbo> but everytime i run ./configure && make && sudo make install, im told i dont have a compiler in my PATH
<mike998> Blissex: Manchester
<dbo> make the pain go away
<jsgotangco> am no expert in alsa
<jsgotangco> :(
<jsgotangco> i only did a vlc howto hehehe
<speel> thoreauputic: you need sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Blissex> mike998: that's not a tossy place... A bit rough somtimes, but the Mancuvian spirit is to get thhings done, done, done...
<sockler> jsgotangco: no it didnt get the address
<thoreauputic> speel: wrong nick ;)
<Blissex> Marble2: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2#sharing
<mike998> Blissex: damn right
<speel> o yea lol woops
<mike998> anyhoo - I have to go to bed... g'night
<jsgotangco> sockler: i think your router doesn't run dhcp maybe you should check the docs of your router
<speel> dbo: you need to do sudo apt-get install buld-essential
<Blissex> mike998: good night, going to bed too.
<jsgotangco> sockler: its not complicated really
<sockler> jsgotangco: yeah i know it shouldnt be, i will look it up thanks for the help
<easthero> EricNeon, ...
<sockler> so if my router doesnt have dhcp, how will i be able to get online?
<EricNeon> Blissex ,this is my chinese fonts set->  ftp://211.92.88.40/pub/ericneon/
<EricNeon> easthero
<Zanz2> set the IP on your computer manually
<Blissex> EricNeon: put that entry into the issue database, as a request for upgrade/fixes.
<Blissex> Goodnight everybody... (at least in similar timezones), I am leaving.
<jsgotangco> sockler: that's impossible. ALL routers are supposed to have DHCP support one way or another
<jsgotangco> thats why they're all in one boxes
<dullin> Hello everyone
<dullin> I'm having a little trouble and thought I'd ask for help here
<EricNeon> ok ,thks
<Amaranth> is anyone else having so many problems with gstreamer, totem, and rhythmbox that they'd rather they didn't exist? :)
<jsgotangco> hi dullin
<dullin> How can I put files in directories that are rooted
<jsgotangco> why do you want to do that?
<Amaranth> if i'm lucky enough to get totem to play a movie file it seems to stop playing after 3 seconds
<farruinn> Amaranth: xine works rather well
<dullin> Put a file in /bin to make it so it's like a program
<Amaranth> rhythmbox crashes randomly
<PacoBCN> Amaranth, did you try mplayer or VLC?
<jsgotangco> totem is rather borked
<Amaranth> that isn't the point
<PacoBCN> yes, if everything crashes...
<Amaranth> i know they exist, i rely on vlc and gxine
<PacoBCN> I think it's something else
<jsgotangco> dullin: i wouldnt mess up that folder if i were you
<jsgotangco> vlc is the most stable in my install
<farruinn> ah, well in that case, I concur, media encoding is a mess in Linux
<dullin> I know what I'm doing but I just don't know how to do it in Ubuntu...
<Amaranth> i've got a gstreamer-faad package that is confirmed working on another hoary system that won't play anything on my machine
<farruinn> dullin: use sudo
<jsgotangco> a sudo would do
<Amaranth> and wtf is "content negotiation error. file a bug."?
<Amaranth> i bet they get a lot of bugs that say just that
<dullin> Is there anyway to sudo myself in a super-user nautilus browser instead of going to the cmd line...?
<Amaranth> dullin: sudo nautilus
<_jon_> Amaranth: he said without going to cli
<Zanz2> can you set up an icon that will run 'sudo nautilus'?
* dullin slaps head
<Amaranth> _jon_: I think he meant for file handling.
<dullin> I thought I tried that
<dullin> Thanks a lot :-)
<jsgotangco> i think he wants to be superuser all throughout
<Amaranth> ah, no problem
<farruinn> dullin: try to use gksudo when using gui apps if possible
<Amaranth> set a root password and login like that :P
<_jon_> Amaranth: tomayto tomahto
<Zanz2> so gksudo nautilus?
<Amaranth> yep
<farruinn> yeah, you could add a launcher to your menu if you like
<Amaranth> it'll pop up that nice little dialog that asks for your password
<Zanz2> neato, i had to dump ubuntu because i couldn't browse into my other hard drive i had mounted, which is where all my usefull stuff is
<dullin> Amaranth : I installed ubuntu to get a new sence of linux ... I'm not gonna waste it like that ;-)
<jsgotangco> my linux knowledge increased a hundred fold with ubuntu
<jsgotangco> the thing is just so accessible
<jeff_> hey guys, does ubuntu have a built in ftp server?
<dullin> i have to say that it was with Slackware that gave me a good kick in the ass about linux
<jsgotangco> me too
<HrdwrBoB> jeff_: ftp is available in synaptic however not installed or enabled by default
<Zanz2> mandrake was good, but their 10.0 amd64 isn't worth the headaches yet
<dullin> jeff : if it doesn't go get gftp
<jsgotangco> but ubuntu has a warm spot in my heart hehehe
<Zanz2> only at rc1
<Zanz2> 10.1 i mean
<johnwl> has anyone noticed that rhythmbox sends CPU utilization to 100% when it plays? is that normal?
<dullin> I only tried Mandrake the first time I used Linux and they were back at version 7 I think
<thoreauputic> dullin: gftp is a client - i think he wants a server
<jeff_> right i need a server
<dullin> oups sorry
<jeff_> im thinking vsftp
<burner> does vsftp have an easy to configure gui to set virtual users?
<thoreauputic> johnwl: no, not normal
<Zanz2> 10.0 was really good, and 10.1 might be good, but the amd64 version gives me headaches, half of the intsalls of that (as i have gone back and forth) konqueror won't open, the process runs but it doesn't give ma a window i can use
<burner> if not... i'd suggest pure-ftpd :)
<PacoBCN> jeff, vsftp is the one I'm running
<johnwl> thx thor
<jeff_> oh ok :) pure-ftpd is ssl?
<Zanz2> wha'ts the best tv viewing software?
<burner> not sure
<zenrox> jeff_,  yes
<burner> guess so ;)
<zenrox> its what i use
<jeff_> sweet thanks guys
<thoreauputic> johnwl: try running top to see what's eating the cpu
<burner> ssl?  so that means pw's are not transmitted as plain text?
<burner> and ftp would be secure?
<zenrox> yep
<johnwl> I googled it and it's a documented bug #218736 but trying to find out why
<zenrox> you can put ssl in just about any thang if ya want
<burner> anything special to do on the client side zenrox ?
<jeff_> how do i start pure ftp after i d/l it
<burner> jeff_, sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start
<zenrox> burner, if assume the pure-ftpd-ssl
<zenrox> and then a good configure
<zenrox> i ant done it yet
<zenrox> but it can be done
<burner> gotcha ;)
<netpuppy> what version of gnome is in hoary?
<zenrox> lol
* burner sticks with ssh and sftp for crucial stuff
<zenrox> ya
<burner> 2.92 is in hoary
<krawek> hi, I have a problem with the sound, after kde installation, anyone can help me?
<netpuppy> burner: cool, which?
<farruinn> krawek: might try in #kubuntu as well
<jeff_> burner, that dosent load a gui
<burner> jeff_, no... but there's a purify or pureadmin program...
<burner> it's on the net in .package format
<Brunellus> hello again.  I'm trying to set xmms as my default cd player
<Dull404> krawek: got "hwd" tool?
<burner> chmod +x pureftp.package adn then run it
<Brunellus> does anyone know the command that will do that in the removeable-media menu?
<Brunellus> at the moment, for audio-cds, the command is set as
<burner> Brunellus, xmms --help :) or man xmms
<Dull404> my date is 2 days behind..... but my timezone is correct (i think) how can i fix this?
<Marble2> how can I use find to search for a term inside files?
<Dull404> marble2 with "grep" i think u can... man grep
<awstott> anyone know y my box is getting an ipv6 address when it should only be ipv4?
<thoreauputic> Dull404: if you right click on the gnome clock, it will pop up a config dialogue
<dullin> Dull404 : Couldn't you just right click on the date ang go to adjust time and date?
<jeff_> burner, you saying download pureftp.package?
<burner> jeff_, yeah
<burner> er...
<burner> no
<thoreauputic> Dull404: "adjust date and time"
<Dull404> dullin: no it wont let me change it...
<Coily> what are the standard html editors for linux
<thoreauputic> hmm
<burner> pureftpd from apt... then the purify pureftp configuration frontend .package
<OrangeSlice> bluefish!
<thoreauputic> Coily: there are quite a few... ;-)
<dullin> Dull404: You might want to check if you have the right time in your BIOS too
<Coily> thoreauputic, :O
<OrangeSlice> bluefish is great for html, php, c++, and several other languages
<Dull404> thoreauputic: i dont have that.... whats the command for it to do in a terminal?
<farruinn> Coily: vim ;) (or gvim if you prefer....)
<thoreauputic> Coily: wysiwig would be mozilla-composer or nvu
<Brunellus> burner:  thanks, yes.  how do I specify the cd?
<Brunellus> i know the command will be something like xmms --play [something] 
<Brunellus> I just want to know how to make [something] =all tracks on the CD
<OrangeSlice> wysiwyg = non-standards compliant code
<Coily> OrangeSlice, i need something which helps an html newbie
<burner> xmms -cdrom ?  i forget ;)
<thoreauputic> Dull404: or while on line, do sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<OrangeSlice> html is easy though ._.
<thoreauputic> Dull404: that will sync the clock
<Dull404> thoreauputic: thanks, will try :)
<Coily> i would imagine there are tons of efficient html editors out there... ya i know its easy but i would rather learn it step by step
<awstott> anyone know y my box is getting an ipv6 address when it should only be ipv4?
<Coily> i just need something to set up something simple, then i can look at the source and edit from there
<Xenguy> Coily: what Brunellus said for 'GUI' HTML tools... (g)vim if you know it already (or really want to learn)... also bluefish, screem, quanta plus
<thoreauputic> OrangeSlice: actually mozilla composer produces pretty good standards compliant html 4.01 (it isn't always pretty code though)
<awstott> even when plugged into my lan it gets ipv6
<OrangeSlice> eh, haven't used mozilla composer
<OrangeSlice> I know dreamweaver and adobe golive do bad things though
<thoreauputic> Coily: I suggest you start with moz composer, but get bluefish as well
<OrangeSlice> bluefish is excellent for people who code everything by hand
<jsgotangco> bluefish is nice
<tolstoy> any tips on how to configure X so that DVI works with my nvidia card, my dvi lcd, etc, etc?  any pages, for instance?
<jsgotangco> its a native gnome app right?
<Coily> thoreauputic, excellent. im sure ill be switching between the two... its been so long since ive worked with html
<OrangeSlice> yeah I think it is
<OrangeSlice> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl, if you haven't got v1.0 yet :p
<zenrox> tolstoy, join #nvidia
<tolstoy> zenrox, oh! hey, good idea. ;)
<jsgotangco> nvu is borked in my ubuntu
<jsgotangco> it just doesnt work
<jsgotangco> hehe
<OrangeSlice> nvu won't compile
<thoreauputic> Coily: nvu is based on moz composer, but has extra features: but it isn't in the repositories - see http://ubuntuguide.org for details on it
<zenrox> lol
<jsgotangco> i got my way into gedit and joe
<Coily> thoreauputic, thanks for the tip
<thoreauputic> OrangeSlice: you don't need to compile it - the guide as above is pretty straightforward
<thoreauputic> Coily: you're welcome
<OrangeSlice> that isn't the point
<OrangeSlice> it /doesn't/ compile
<OrangeSlice> what good is an app that doesn't compile?  :)
<thoreauputic> well, someone must have got it to compile, I guess ;-)
<Marble2> can I use apt-get to downgrade a version of something?
<OrangeSlice> yes
<Marble2> how?
<OrangeSlice> you need to know the old version number
<OrangeSlice> then use apt-get install package=version
<OrangeSlice> example: mozilla-firefox=0.9.3
<Xenguy> Marble2: or if you have the older .deb, just do -> dpkg -i older.deb
<Marble2> how can I get a list of old versions through apt-get
<Marble2> I don't belive i do Xenguy
<burner> anyone know if anyone ubuntu has plans to make metacity better???
<Xenguy> Marble2: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename*
<Marble2> I just cleared my cache :(
<Marble2> damn
<Xenguy> Marble2: oh well
<ironliver> can anyone here help me with an install of ubuntu? (sorry im kinda of a newb to this stuff)
<Xenguy> Marble2: live and learn :-)
<OrangeSlice> synaptic can display all available versions, not sure about commandline apt-get though
<Marble2> yea
<dullin> ironliver: What seems to be the trouble?
<OrangeSlice> aptitude probably can
<ironliver> i just tried installing it
<ironliver> but i just keep booting into XP
<ironliver> no screen comes up to choose ubuntu or xp
<dullin> Ok, the first thing you need to check is your BIOS setup boot options
<_jon_> ironliver: which did you install first?
<burner> ironliver, you need to set your bios to boot from cd
<dullin> You can access it while the computer is booting up (before the XP logos)
<dullin> Usually with a key like delete
<_jon_> ironliver: nm on my last comment
<ironliver> i have that said up to boot from cd
<ironliver> *set
<ironliver> i went through the ubuntu installer
<dullin> Oh ok
<ironliver> it seemed to go ok
<ironliver> i rebooted, then it just goes to xp
<burner> did you set grub to install to the mbr?
<ironliver> yes
<ironliver> or i think i did
<ironliver> when it said something about grub near the end of the install process
<ironliver> i said yes
<smo> Marble2: "apt-cache show package | grep ^Version" will list those available
<ironliver> it listed the OS's i have now. and said it should be safe to do .. so and so
<Marble2> thanks
<ironliver> would it matter that my 1 HD with XP is on Serial ATA, and Ubuntu is on ATA ?
<godsmoke> it would matter if your windows hard drive were the master
<godsmoke> if the windows hard drive is a higher bios booting priority -- then the bios never loads the MBR of the secondary hard drive
<ironliver> ok thanks.. let me try that out
<godsmoke> you know what to do?
<ironliver> ya, change the priority
<ironliver> regular HD first
<ironliver> then serial ata
<netpuppy> anybody running gnome from cvs?
<godsmoke> right -- in the bios -- set your ATA first over SATA
<godsmoke> yep
<ironliver> ok, thanks
<crazydeb8r> howdy ya'll.
<sockler> word back again
<sockler> how can i burn files onto a disc from a windows HD, im using the ubuntu live cd
<crazydeb8r> Has anyone here used the Quark Music player?
<johnwl> nope
<crazydeb8r> I just got it, I must say I am extremely impressed
<johnwl> how does it compare to xmms?
<dazed> anyone in here run fluxbox?
<crazydeb8r> johnwl: Well it's a command line program, but it has a minimal GUI if you like
<thully> those of you running hoary - how is Xorg 6.8.2 and how does it compare with 6.8.1?
<zenrox> thully,  it works
<thoreauputic> dazed: heh - yes I do ;-) But I'm in gnome right now
<thully> (I'm on Hoary, but haven't dist-upgraded as I want to test the array 6 installer to see if some bugs are fixed)
<sockler> how can i burn files onto a disc from a windows HD?? im using the ubuntu live cd
<thoreauputic> dazed: still problems with background?
<crazydeb8r> johnwl: It sits in the taskbar and you right click for a Menu, that's ALL. Which is great for me, because it doesn't tax my system at all. It also plays m4as! Which XMMS doesn't do reliably.
<dazed> thoreauputic: u think u can still run through some stuff with me?
<darmou> can you get xorg to do translucency?
<thully> do the fonts render any better on 6.8.2?
<johnwl> minimal GUI is fine on a music player imo..i keep my media stuff playing on a virtual desktop anyway
<thoreauputic> dazed: ask and I'll try :)
<dazed> well i got 9.11 finally so i havent tried the background but im wondering how to install these damn artwiz fonts
<dazed> so the styles work and look better
<crazydeb8r> johnwl: XMMS cuts 3 seconds off my m4as. This uses xinelibs so it plays them fine.
<thoreauputic> dazed: you can apt-get them I think
<thoreauputic> dazed: but I haven't really loked into it
<thoreauputic> *looked
<johnwl> cool i will check it out
<johnwl> thx for the tip
<crazydeb8r> np
<thoreauputic> dazed: apt-cache search artwiz
<thoreauputic> xfonts-artwiz - X fonts created by Artwiz, TigerT, and Daniel Era
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> returned gabber as the result lol
<dazed> thoreauputic: i got those...but its not working with the styles
<thoreauputic> dazed: hmm - sorry I don't know then
<thoreauputic> dazed: I had a few problems with 0.9.11 rendering existing styles wrongly
<dazed> what u on now?
<stazich> hey
<thoreauputic> dazed: there have been some changes I think
<dazed> 12?
<thoreauputic> dazed: yes
<dazed> whered u get it for deb?
<stazich> does anyone know what i need to stream stuff off the net? like live tV?
<thoreauputic> dazed: some styles still look odd
<thoreauputic> dazed: I compiled it
<Xenguy> u != you (?)
<dazed> oh u did it
<thoreauputic> dazed: yup
<godsmoke> stazich: well ... you need a player that supports whatever streaming method you want to use
<dazed> damn
<Quarupt> Can anyone tell me how to add Mallirant to synaptic?
<thoreauputic> dazed: it isn't hard to compile
<dazed> thoreauputic: im not very good at any of this easy stuff yet...
<crazydeb8r> Quarupt: You mean Marillat?
<godsmoke> Quarupt: Settings --> repositories -- then select new -- and add the source
<dazed> less yet anything reasonably hard lol
<Quarupt> godsmoke, i know but what is the APT line i put there?
<Dull404> will there be any "huge" differences from warty to hoary? or is it same same but... some fixes + updates ??
<thoreauputic> dazed: I can dcc you a deb - but no guarantee it will work for you
<godsmoke> Quarupt: it's right on their website ... can't you paste?
<stazich> well i am not exactly sure myself what kind it is... its an .ASX link on the net
<Quarupt> crazydeb8r, no i mean Marillat
<farruinn> Quarupt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<godsmoke> stazich: what was that for?
<jsgotangco> bbl
<Quarupt> i just wanna know the address
<farruinn> Quarupt: that page tells you exactly what to do
<dazed> well you wanna shooot over a try? im on 56k might take a min to dl
<dullin> How can I change the programs in the applications and computer menu?
<thoreauputic> dazed: so am I :)
<thoreauputic> dazed: I'll have a look for it
<Quarupt> i know what to do i just want to know the one address i need to add
<thoreauputic> compiled for i686 and packaged with checkinstall
<dazed> anyone know why the gtk-gnutella i JUST downloaded doesnt open?
<stazich> does anyone know what tools i need to stream .ASX file format?
<thoreauputic> dazed: sending now
<dazed> accepted :)
<dullin> stazich: I do beleive that vlc can stream .asx
<thoreauputic> ok
<dazed> thoreauputic: you know if the gtk-gnutella that u get from apt-get is bad?
<dazed> cuz i click on it...and it does nothing
<thoreauputic> dazed: no I don't know, sorry
<godsmoke> click on it?
<Xenguy> dazed: try running it from an xterm, and watch for any error messages
<godsmoke> just run "gtk-gnutella"
<dazed> it said its ancient
<godsmoke> don't use ubuntu's menu
<godsmoke> oh
<godsmoke> yeah -- ubuntu forgot to upgrade
<godsmoke> I remember that
<dazed> u talking to me godsmoke?
<godsmoke> yes
<godsmoke> it's ubuntu's fault
<dazed> *** ANCIENT VERSION DETECTED! ***
<dazed> Sorry, this program is too ancient to run without
<dazed> an explicit user action: please edit the file
<dazed>         /home/dazed/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet
<nomasteryoda> lol
<godsmoke> if you read the message -- you should be able to override it
<dazed> and set the variable "ancient_version_force" to
<dazed> "gtk-gnutella/0.93.3 (25/01/2004; GTK1; Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 i686)".
<godsmoke> stop PASTING
<dazed> You will then be able to run this version forever, but
<godsmoke> STOP
<dazed> please consider upgrading, as Gnutella is an evolving
<dazed> network, where ancient versions are less performant, if
<dazed> not harmful!
<godsmoke> dude
<dazed> *** EXITING ***
<dazed> i tried doing what it said
<dazed> but it still doesnt work
<godsmoke> don't ever paste that kind of stuff here
<dazed> oh damn
<godsmoke> use a pastebin
<godsmoke> anyway -- yes -- it's a broken version
<godsmoke> submit a bug report if there isn't already one
<Xenguy> dazed: or use #flood
<dazed> lol sorry godsmoke...
<godsmoke> but I can verify that it's not just your installation
<godsmoke> I tried it on a few machine -- same issue
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> Hey is anyone else running Hoary here?
<godsmoke> yes
<thoreauputic> dazed: this dcc is looking kind of ragged :/
<FX|Laptop> Are you having trouble with webpages being just plain white?
<thoreauputic> hope it works OK
<godsmoke> FX|Laptop: which browser and which version?
<dazed> lol yeah
<dazed> almost done thoreauptic
<sockler> how can i burn files onto a disc?? im using the ubuntu live cd
<FX|Laptop> Firefox and 1.0
<thoreauputic> 80%
<godsmoke> FX|Laptop: no, I'm not having that issue with the latest firefox on hoary
<FX|Laptop> hmmm
<FX|Laptop> Wonder what would happen if I uninstalled and then reinstalled.
<godsmoke> tried reconfiguring it?
<godsmoke> yes
<godsmoke> it IS hoary -- things break
<godsmoke> so, try a reinstall first
<FX|Laptop> yea I know. :)
<dazed> where did i download that to lol
<godsmoke> if you play around -- submit a bug report if the problem still happens
<thoreauputic> dazed: k done
<thoreauputic> dazed: are you on xchat?
<dazed> thoreauputic: i missed it..wheres the standard it saves to?
<dazed> yes thoreaupitc
<thoreauputic> dazed: ~/,xchat2/
<dazed> most excellent
<dazed> whats the full file name?
<thoreauputic> dazed: let me know if it installs Ok with dpkg -i
<thoreauputic> dazed: just tab complete it
<johnwl> the unofficial starter guide is the best thing ever
<dazed> 'dpkg -i ~/.xchat/????' <-- correct?
<Quarupt> I can not firgure out how to add Malliant to synaptic? it wants an APT line and Wiki doesnt give one?
<thoreauputic> dazed: heh - no
<godsmoke> dude
<godsmoke> Quarupt: go to the marillat site
<godsmoke> and copy the damn line
<thoreauputic> dazed: open that directory and look for it
<Quarupt> there is no DAMN line
<godsmoke> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<godsmoke> yes there is
<godsmoke> I just got it for you
<FX|Laptop> When is hoary suppose to be final?
<Quarupt> isnt it unstable for Hoary?
<farruinn> godsmoke: from the wiki page? ;)
<farruinn> Quarupt: yes
<godsmoke> Quarupt: yes
<godsmoke> Quarupt: so, change it if your run hoary
<dazed> it cant open up ~/.xchat
<Quarupt> that one says testing
<ultrafunk> Quarupt: dude, it's listed on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<godsmoke> I'm not a mind reader
<thoreauputic> dazed: hit "show hidden files"
<godsmoke> Quarupt: dude -- you can change "testing" to "unstable" -- I have faith in you -- for some reason
<Quarupt> so its deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main ?
<godsmoke> yes
<thoreauputic> dazed ~/.xchat2/downloads
<dazed> ok im in
<thoreauputic> dazed: fluxbox-0.9.12_0.9.12-1_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> looks weird, but that's what checkinstall named it
<dazed> ok how do i unpack it
<godsmoke> you don't unpack it
<godsmoke> it's a .dev
<godsmoke> .deb*
<godsmoke> you install it
<FX|Laptop> hmm removing my ~/.mozilla file fixed it.
<dazed> lol my bad
<FX|Laptop> but now I lost all my favs. lmao
<thoreauputic> dazed: to install , just do sudo dpkg -i fluxbox <tab>
<godsmoke> run "dpkg -i /path/to/file/fluxbox-0.9.12_0.9.12-1_i386.deb"
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: flux isn't in universe/multiverse?
<geppy> dazed:  Didn't you just install fluxbox yesterday?
<geppy> dazed:  What happened?
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: yes, older version
<dazed> <tab> as in tab button?
<SiRrUs> cdrw31
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: so you're breaking his apt :)
<thoreauputic> dazed: to complete the file name, yes, hit the tab key
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: no, it installs in /usr/local :)
<godsmoke> sigh
<thoreauputic> ?
<dazed> oh im currently using aptget
<godsmoke> people who want fluxbox probably don't want ubuntu anyway
<dazed> so dpkg is locked up
<thoreauputic> why *sigh* ?
<dazed> lol
<godsmoke> they're kind of counter-cultures of each other
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: I have it, and I want ubuntu :)
<dazed> geppy get this!!!
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: well ... that's a rare case
<dazed> guess what happened
<geppy> dazed:  Fluxbox broke? =P
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: flux is very configurable and can be quite friendly :)
<godsmoke> oh, I know
<dazed> some how my desktop manager got switchd to xdm so i went and manually edited the file to load up gdm
<calc> hmm i read somewhere that ubuntu's package manager is about to change from synaptic?
<godsmoke> I run a xfce/fluxbox only house
<calc> anyone know about that?
<dazed> it loads up gdm and then i try to login and every sesion (including the failsafe) kick me out before i could get in
<dazed> so i compoletely reformatted and reinstalled
<geppy> dazed:  heh, that sucks
<dullin> Is there any way to change the programs in the little foot (applications) and Computer menu in Ubuntu?
<Quarupt> whats the package name for windows 32 codecs for mplayer?
<farruinn> calc: I believe that's right, although technically dpkg/apt does the package management
<geppy> Quarupt: w32codecs
<godsmoke> w32codecs, Quarupt
<Quarupt> thanks
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<calc> farruinn: any idea of what it is changing to?
<Quarupt> what about a firefox plugiun?
<godsmoke> heh
<farruinn> calc: can't remember, try searching the mailing list archives
<calc> ok
<godsmoke> non-existant -- you have to get a puglin for a certain media player
<godsmoke> and then get a media player that supports the file type
<Quarupt> godsmoke, so i cant goto like squizzle.com and watch the lil movies?
<godsmoke> Quarupt: read what I said
<Quarupt> i did
<Quarupt> now like i just said
<Quarupt> godsmoke, so i cant goto like squizzle.com and watch the lil movies?
<godsmoke> you obviously didn't read close enough
<godsmoke> get a player that supports the movie type
<Quarupt> omg nevermind
<SiRrUs> anyone know much about the redraw problem
<godsmoke> and then get a firefox plugin for that player
<Quarupt> anyone else here who can help?
<burner> Quarupt, use the vlc plugin or mplayer-mozilla
<Quarupt> the only player type that support wmv is mplayer, and i just asked if there was a plugin for firefox, now read what you said
<Quarupt> thx burner
<Quarupt> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-mozilla
<Quarupt> ?
<Quarupt> do i need to add yet another source?
<johnwl> the directions in the unofficial starter guider work perfectly for video..i just did it
<johnwl> *guide
<burner> Quarupt, search for it
<Quarupt> burner, do i need another source?
<burner> i dunno the package name off the top of my head
<burner> use synaptic to search
<Quarupt> i did apt-cache mplayer
<burner> apt-cache search mplayer
<Quarupt> i think i need another source
<burner> possibly
<burner> use the vlc plugin
<Quarupt> yea thats what i meant
<burner> that'll prolly work
<Quarupt> i dunno how to get the vlc plugin
<burner> apt-cache search vlc
<skel_home> anyone using this piece of shit on amd64?
<burner> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<farruinn> skel_home: wow, that'll get you a lot of help
<Quarupt> skel_home, what POS? I am using Ubuntu Hoary on a AMD Athlon 64
<skel_home> farruinn: thats as optimistic as I get at this point
<skel_home> Quarupt: do you use firefox?
<Quarupt> it runs great
<Quarupt> better than any other distro
<Quarupt> yup
<Quarupt> I love firefoc
<skel_home> Quarupt: well I'll say that I have been very pleased with setup and install
<Quarupt> Im not using the 64bit version of Ubuntu, im using the x86 one
<skel_home> Quarupt: oh.. ok nm
<skel_home> <-- amd64
<Quarupt> I would recomend using the x86 one
<burner> sh: /home/burner/.irssi/infobash: No such file or directory
<Quarupt> it will work on a AMD64
<farruinn> skel_home: what are you having trouble with? I've helped a friend get it working on amd64
<skel_home> farruinn: firefox crashes everytime I try and type something into the google search
<skel_home> farruinn: I get two letters in.. py
<skel_home> farruinn: running fresh warty
<tizen> hey guys, i just went through the install process but grub won't install... any ideas?
<farruinn> skel_home: maybe add warty-updates to your sources.list and upgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any simple command i could run on a file to convert all of its characters to uppercase?
<skel_home> farruinn: ok maybe this is an issue of me not rtfm enough
<Quarupt> burner, i search synaptic and all that was there were the mplayer players no mozilla stuff?
<burner> Quarupt, no vlc mozilla plugin?
<burner> i'm using hoary... maybe you need universe :)
<Quarupt> i have universe
<burner> i'm not using any special repos on this box
<farruinn> skel_home: actually, I don't know where I found out about warty-updates...
<burner> sucks for you i suppose ;)
<Quarupt> wtf?
<farruinn> Quarupt: maybe you need multiverse as well?
<andrewski> are there security updates for areas other than main?
<Quarupt> send me your sources list
<Quarupt> i have multi uni and mall
<burner> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<burner> that's my only entry
<thoreauputic> dazed: i take it my flux.deb didn't install? Or did it?
<Quarupt> you cant even get mplayer without malliant
<farruinn> andrewski: yeah, for some reason there are actually security updates for universe and multiverse
<burner> Quarupt, u can get the vlc one i think
<andrewski> farruinn: ok, i think i'll add them, thanks.  "for some reason"?
<skel_home> farruinn: is warty-updates on archive.ubuntu?
<farruinn> yup
<skel_home> farruinn: i'm getting a 404 in my update
<farruinn> make sure it's a separate line
<skel_home> ah ok
<farruinn> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main
<farruinn> et
<farruinn> c
<Quarupt> bur[n] er, okay now i get audio only (i installed the vlc for mozilla
<Marble2> quick question
<Marble2> is there a way for me to submit things to be added to the apt-get repository?
<andrewski> Marble2: you have to be added to a devel list; i have a link if you want it...
<tizen> hey guys, can i get a sample lilo.conf from one of you?
<thoreauputic> i think he means "request" eaxtra packages...
<andrewski> thoreauputic: ah, i think you're right... Marble2, bugzilla.ubuntu.org if that's the case.
<thoreauputic> tizen: umm.. ubuntu uses grub by default
<Quarupt> man all i wanna do is watch scribble movies
<tizen> ok, well that's not working
<tizen> i get an error
<Quarupt> i installed mplayer and vlc plugin and it still doesnt work?
<tizen> i am chrooted into the install from the livecd
<tizen> and it says
<Quarupt> where can i find the mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<tizen> "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<tizen> "
<Marble2> andrewski: yea, that would be great
<andrewski> Marble2: which one?  the link or bugzilla?
<Marble2> ah bugzilla is fine
<Marble2> thoreauputic: sorry for being a bit short earlier
<thoreauputic> Marble2: no worries ;)
<Quarupt> anyone know what source i can get the mozilla-mplayer package from?
<andrewski> in the apt/sources.list, can you list multiple sections from the same site (e.g. "main restricted multiverse universe") or do you have to list them as separate repositories?
<farruinn> andrewski: same line
<andrewski> farruinn: sweet, that takes me from like 30 to like 5. :)
<Quarupt> grr i just want wmv in firefox is it really that advanced to install?
<johnwl> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ - took me like 5 minutes to get mplayer plugins/w32codecs etc running with those instructions
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: you have w32codecs?
<Quarupt> thast what i forgot
<Quarupt> what the package name?
<thoreauputic> w32codecs
<Quarupt> okay thx i got it
<andrewski> farruinn: but you have to list deb and deb-src separately?
<thoreauputic> andrewski: yes
<thoreauputic> separate repos for src
<andrewski> thoreauputic: when do i need src packages?
<thoreauputic> andrewski: when/if you need to build something
<thoreauputic> for compiling etc
<andrewski> thoreauputic: ok, that's what i thought.
<thoreauputic> apt-get build-dep and so on
* andrewski has been using gentoo for a while and cut his teeth on linux thereon.
<thoreauputic> andrewski: your poor teeth ! *g*
<Bandit> hello guys
<Bandit> whats happening
<andrewski> thoreauputic: well, they're strong now; i know what i'm doing... most of the time. ;P
<thoreauputic> andrewski: yes, I guess gentoo teaches you a lot - some of it maybe not so portable to debin-based distros
<andrewski> watch out for... the Bandit!
<andrewski> thoreauputic: but i also have more time to actually do stuff too. :)
<thoreauputic> *debian
<Quarupt> thoreauputic, okay i installed the codecs and it still says (no picture) and plays the audio?
<andrewski> thoreauputic: true.
<johnnybezak> gentoo doesn't teach you that much imho, a lot of it is just following the guide
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: don't ask me - I don't even have a DVD ;-)
<Quarupt> no this isnt dvd
<Quarupt> its just a movie clip from a website
<Quarupt> squizzle.com
<thoreauputic> ah
<andrewski> johnnybezak: i didn't learn stuff then, but from actually using it, compiling one's own kernel, debugging apps, patches, etc.
<Quarupt> grr
<Quarupt> why wont it work
<andrewski> johnnybezak: plus, they have almost everything out there in portage, so you can catch wind of a lot of nifty, off-the-beaten-path apps.
<Quarupt> i think there is a mplayer-mozilla package i need or something
<Quarupt> can anyone goto www.squizzle.com and try to watch a movie clip and tell me if they can watch it
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: apt-cache search mozilla | grep mplayer
<johnwl> must have missed it b/c i said that twice :)
<bur[n] er> Quarupt: what codec is that site using?  maybe vlc doesn't play it ;)
<bur[n] er> get the mplayer one
<bur[n] er> !RestrictedFormats
<Quarupt> what is the mplayer one?
<bur[n] er> damn...
<johnwl> i followed the instructions on the unofficial guide and played a squizzle video in just a couple of minutes
<Bandit> andrewski  :)
<bur[n] er> in the wiki... RestrictedFormats
<Quarupt> NO i have done everything the damn restricted formats page says
<bur[n] er> wtf is squizzle anyway?
<Quarupt> and there is no mention of a mplayer plugin for firefox
<Quarupt> just a funny site
<bur[n] er> add the marillat repos... apt-cache search mplayer mozilla
<darmou> can you get xorg to do translucency?
<johnwl> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#multimedia-mozillap4
<Quarupt> bur[n] er, its added, well to synaptic at least and it doesnt find anything
<bur[n] er> darmou: via composite engine... no
<darmou> ok thanks bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> darmou: u have any apps that can utilize it?
<darmou> does gnome?
<bur[n] er> i think it's compiled in ubuntu with composite option...
<bur[n] er> gnome as a whole?  i dont' think so
* bur[n] er is not even sure how to test
<AMCDeathKnight> ewy, how can i edit gdms resolution in the termainL/
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<Quarupt> bur[n] er, do i need to add that other source that it mesntions on the restricted formats page?
<bur[n] er> Quarupt: possibly ;)
<Quarupt> whats the apt line for it
<bur[n] er> read that link that johnwl pasted
<Quarupt> i tried to hink of it myself and it didnt work
<dazed_> thoreauputic: u still around?
<Quarupt> thats for totem-zine
<Quarupt> xine
<thoreauputic> dazed_: yep
<AMCDeathKnight> ewy, how can i edit gdms resolution in the termainL/
<thoreauputic> dazed_: nay luck?
<bur[n] er> and mplayer... no?
<dazed_> yeah still trouble with the damn backgrounds...lol
<thoreauputic> dazed_: did the deb install OK?
<bur[n] er> Quarupt: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#multimedia-mozillap4
<Paco> does anyone here know how to troubleshoot a gnome install?
<dazed_> i forgot abouts it im tryign ow
<AMCDeathKnight> ewy, how can i edit gdms resolution in the termainL/
<bur[n] er> AMCDeathKnight: why not do it with the gui?
<AMCDeathKnight> it wont load
<dazed_> dpkg still locked up
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> ok
<bur[n] er> uhh... /etc/gdm/gdm.conf maybe?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> let me try
<thoreauputic> dazed_: that means you have apt or synaptic running
<dazed_> i do
<dazed_> im gettin konqueror
<johnnybezak> you have to wait then
<bur[n] er> i lied, it just uses your X settings AMCDeathKnight
<geppy> dazed_:  Then you can't run apt again somewhere else.
<dazed_> (been busy installing stuff since i formatted) lol thats how i forgot
<thoreauputic> dazed_: wait til it finishes
<Paco> i did a fresh debian sid install, and installed gnome, and when i did 'startx,' the error message is: X10: fatal IO error 104 on X server
<dazed_> i know...i forgot it was running...its been downloading for like an hour
<stuNNed> mang, X is slow after todays updates to Hoary
<AMCDeathKnight> will try l8ter
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<thoreauputic> Paco: why are you asking a debian sid question in #ubuntu?
<AMCDeathKnight> as i have to go
<SiRrUs> stuNNed yeah it sure is
<dazed_> does anyone know how i can get gtk-gnutella (a working one) or a program like it?
<Paco> because ubuntu is close to debian
<johnnybezak> dazed_: giFT
<Paco> ubuntu is basically sid, optimized for gnome
<bur[n] er> optimized pretty well for gnome i might add
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: thought switching to openbox would help, not really
<farruinn> Paco: yes, but the installers are different enough I would think...
<dazed_> giFT is it available via apt-get?
<thoreauputic> dazed_: apt-cache policy says it's in universe
<nitricz> I need some help from anyone that can help me
<johnnybezak> dazed_: teo
<SiRrUs> :) I am sure it will be fixed soon
<johnnybezak> dazed_: yep
<thoreauputic> gtk-gnutella
<Paco> true....can anyone here help troubleshoot an install?
<johnnybezak> dazed_: its a daemon, you can get openft, gnutella and fasttrack (kazaa) plugins
<dazed_> gtk-gnutella on universe is broken file...its outta date
<bur[n] er> Paco: what's wrong?
<thoreauputic> dazed_: OK
<johnnybezak> gift.sourceforge.net
<Quarupt> grrr, i did all that and it still says no picture!
<dazed_> thanks johnnhbezak
<nitricz> Can anyone walk me through a wine setup for aol?
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: glad it's not just me then :] 
<Paco> well, i just did an instal of debian, and then i insatlld gnome, and when i did the startx, the error message i got was: XIO:fatal IO error 104 on X server
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: using nvidia?
<Quarupt> bur[n] er, wtf?
* thoreauputic runs screaming at the mention of aol
<geppy> Does AOL work on Linux?
<nitricz> believe me not by choice
<nitricz> I have to use dial up
<thoreauputic> nitricz: hehe :)
<nitricz> nope not at all so I'm trying to wine it
<SiRrUs> stuNNed on one of the machines not this one tho
<bur[n] er> Quarupt: got me man, i don't use that site
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: so it's still slow even w/out nvidia ok
* geppy is debating between AOL and Earthlink for his 6-month free dial-up ISP that'll come with his lappy; would be nice for e-mail on vacations
<bur[n] er> lol
<SiRrUs> yep it is
<Quarupt> well please try the site and see if it says the same thing for you
<nitricz> I tried peng and penggy and couldn't get it to install
<Quarupt> bur[n] er, plz
<SiRrUs> Quarupt what cant you watch
<bur[n] er> geppy: earthlink will actually work in linux
<Xenguy> oh jezus h particular christ
<Quarupt> im not sure of the codec
<geppy> bur[n] er: Ah, cool.  Anything special I'd have to do?
<Quarupt> SiRrUs, its the movies on squizzle.com
<bur[n] er> Quarupt: squizzle.com?
<Quarupt> ya
<bur[n] er> k
<Xenguy> geppy: support some small ISP in your area, why dontcha?
<bur[n] er> geppy: no
<Quarupt> then click movies and try one
<SiRrUs> are you trying to sownload them
<Quarupt> no
<Quarupt> just watch
<bur[n] er> geppy: it's just a phone number... basic config
<Quarupt> you have to be a member to DL em
<SiRrUs> i cant see them either
<geppy> Xenguy:  I have an ISP;  I'm choosing between two _free_ options that come with my lappy, for use on vacations. =)
<SiRrUs> and my video works well
* bur[n] er gets neither video or audio
<Xenguy> bye
<Quarupt> SiRrUs, but you can hear em?
<jeff_> can anyone help me configure my prure-ftp server
<Quarupt> SiRrUs, They work on win, there must be a way to watch em on here
<pestilence> does the hoary kernel have suspend-to-disk support built in?
<Xenguy> jeff_: vsftp is an alternative (but just FYI :-)
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: do you know what the format is?
<Quarupt> no
<Quarupt> i think its some kinda wmv stream
<SiRrUs> Quarupt not too interested in reinstalling xp to be able to watch squzzle videos :)
<Quarupt> i dont wanna use xp
<Quarupt> i wanna use Ubuntu
<pestilence> SiRrUs: what's a squzzle video?
<Xenguy> Quarupt: thank you :-)
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: does the status bar in firefox give a hint about the format ( .wmv or whatever)
<SiRrUs> pestilence you will need to ask Quarupt
<SiRrUs> Quarupt my players play wmv but wont play from that site
<thoreauputic> it's evidently very important to Quarupt, whatever it is ;-)
<Quarupt> it just says javascript button or something
<pestilence> hehe
<pestilence> what site?
<SiRrUs> ;)
<Quarupt> squizzle.com
<Quarupt> im on a mission now
<Quarupt> It has to be WMV or RA
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: do you have helix or real player?
<blahrus> anyone have any issues with totem in hoary, I am having play back very slugish
<Quarupt> i have real player, but theres no way to get the urls for the file
<pestilence> so, if you hit ctrl+u in firefox, you can find out for sure :)
<pestilence> for instancew
<pestilence> http://movies.squizzle.com:81/3180-gun.wmv
<pestilence> which plays fine in mplayer
<Quarupt> so it is wmv
<Quarupt> wtf
<pestilence> Quarupt: is that what you are trying to view?
<Quarupt> why doesnt it work then?
<pestilence> just install mplayer-plugin
<dazed_> damn my 56k is so damn fast
<jeff_> whats a small easy to use ftp client for windows
<dazed_> cute ftp
<thoreauputic> jeff_: cute ftp?
<jeff_> nah smaller in size
<Quarupt> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-plugin
<pestilence> yea :)
<Quarupt> what source do i need
<dazed_> there arent many smaller
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > use the one build into explorer
<Quarupt> i have mplayer installed allready
<pestilence> Quarupt: the only way i know of to install it is from source
<dazed_> the cute ftp file transfer program is like 800k
<Quarupt> its not packaged?
<pestilence> Quarupt: and if you aren't comfortable installing stuff from source, forget about it :)
<pestilence> not to my knowledgw
<Quarupt> fine whats the url for source, as long as it will work with ./configure ./make ./make install
<SiRrUs> Quarupt go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> mozilla-mplayer maybe?
<pestilence> google: mplayer-plugin
<Quarupt> couldnt find that package either
<Quarupt> just gimme link directly to the source plz
<johnwl> follow the steps in the unofficial starter guide and all your media stuff will work fine, wmv, dvd, mp3, burning etc
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. clean install.. installed nvidia drivers.. message pops up 'failed to initilze HAL' - what the heck is Hal? :P
<Quarupt> i can playback wmv fine allredy just not from this site
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: mozilla-mplayer is in multiverse
<pestilence> hmmm....that's an interesting claim johnwl...i'll have to check this out.
<Quarupt> not in Hoary multiverse i checked
<thoreauputic> OK - I'm on warty
<pestilence> i guess i was wrong, it is packaged.
<johnwl> it did for me anyway..i have a fresh install and went through the steps..everythings running fine.
<blahrus> anyone have any issues with totem in hoary, I am having play back very slugish
* pestilence shuts up now
<wjesus_axl> is there anyone who can help me setting up my wireless card
<calc> Dr_willis: hardware abstraction layer, not sure what it means wrt nvidia
<geppy|Clerks> wjesus_axl:  Why don't you state a little about your card?
<wjesus_axl> this is an atheros card...
<Goldarg> Howdy folks, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu on a Blue & White G3.
<calc> Dr_willis: there is the generic term and then there is also a hal daemon used by project utopia stuff
<Quarupt> johnwl, like i said WMV works fine for me, just not from this site
<blahrus> wjesus_axl, you just need to make sure you have the restricted modules installed for your kernel
<Goldarg> The installer boots off CD, Does a bunch of stuff, reboots and then I'm stuck, it never fully boots.
<wjesus_axl> an Atheros Ar5212
<wjesus_axl> shoud work with the madwifi package.. but I have some problems while compile it
<blahrus> wjesus_axl: you don't need to compile it
<blahrus> wjesus_axl: it is built in
<Dr_willis> calc,  not sure if its video related/gnomerelated.. or it may of poped up just as i plugged in my USB thumb dfrive. :p
<wjesus_axl> :o
<pestilence> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List?PHPSESSID=ce1e85f65542ad6e9e7d686db559b44b
<Goldarg> I get a message about '/sbin/init: 429: cannot open dev/console: No such file' and a pivot_root message
<pestilence> it's the first card on the list
<wjesus_axl> for real?...
<demonix> my wireless worked out of the box with ubuntu hoary
<wjesus_axl> I don't even have the drivers on
<Zanz2> what card?
<demonix> prizm chipset
<blahrus> wjesus_axl: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
* Dr_willis keeps an eye open to see if HAL pops up again.. :P
<johnwl> Quarupt there are p4 instructions and non-p4 instructions for the mozilla plugin..could that be it?
<blahrus> make sure you get the one for your current kernel
<Zanz2> i have a usb that has prism 2 chipset but it doesn't work
<demonix> really
<Quarupt> i followed non-p4 instuctions
<Zanz2> butt i was using my RT2500
<demonix> my prism 2 as worked with every distro i've tried
<Zanz2> which i got to work eventually
<demonix> was it a usb issue?
<Quarupt> whats the file where your apt sources are stored?
<wjesus_axl> which restricted modules?
<jdub> lastlog jeff
<jdub> bah
<Zanz2> no idea, i ddin't bother with the prism2
<demonix> oh
<Zanz2> what are restricted modules?
<johnwl> apt sources: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<marcus__> ddd
<blahrus> wjesus_axl: the one for you kernel
<blahrus> wjesus_axl: uname -r
<blahrus> will tell you which one you have.
<wjesus_axl> etc/apt/preferences
<wjesus_axl> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Goldarg> Oh looks like the pivot_root: No such file or directory comes before the init error
<Goldarg> then I'm left with a Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init and it reboots after a minute of sitting there.
<farruinn> Goldarg: this is a B&W G3?
<tolstoy> Does anyone have dvi working with a DFP and nvidia?  (vga works, just not dvi).  Would like to know so that I can rule out the most recent hoary kernel/drivers as a problem.
<Goldarg> farruinn: Yes
<Goldarg> farruinn: 128mb ram, 350MHz 20Gig disk and a PCI SCSI card that I'm not using
<Dr_willis> DFP ?
<Dr_willis> I use dvi on my 6800 video card.
<wjesus_axl> do I need to compile my kernel?
<farruinn> Goldarg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=42546&postcount=14
<farruinn> Goldarg: you're not using a hoary install cd by any chance are you?
<BrianAnthony> how would I disable vesafb from loading with the kernel?
<Goldarg> farruinn: Let me find the sleeve
<pestilence> wjesus_axl: have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<BrianAnthony> It's causing my X to die horribly and in short lock up my computer
<dazed_> HelP! my apt-get just timed out when i only had 10 minutes left after like an hour...can i resume it anyway?
<farruinn> dazed_: should be able to
<Goldarg> farruinn: It doesn't say on the sleeve what version it is, I had it mailed to me from the website
<dazed_> how?
<pestilence> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<farruinn> just run the same command, it should pick up where it left off
<wjesus_axl> No I haven't... but I think I need to install my wireless card driver
<dazed_> thoreauputi: the 9.12 build worked
<johnwl> I always wondered why debian ppl babbled about apt-get..have to admit it rocks
<pestilence> wjesus_axl: the way ndiswrapper works is it wraps a windows driver.  basically you download the windows driver, tell ndiswrapper about it, and then modprobe ndiswrapper.  then your card will work
<Goldarg> farruinn: "Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" - Preview powerpc Binary-1 20041020 according to the installer
<pestilence> wjesus_axl: this is assuming there are not linux drivers existing for your card
<pestilence> wjesus_axl: which i am assuming since you are having problems
<farruinn> Goldarg: Ok, in any case follow those instructions and you should be ok
<Quarupt> whats the file that has all your apt sources?
<pestilence> wjesus_axl: and according to the ndiswrapper website, your card works with it
<BrianAnthony> how would I locate a module?
<dazed_> how do i resume a timed out file with apt-get
<pestilence> Quarupt: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> dazed_,  just apt-get it again is my bet.
<johnwl> instructions for editing sources.list: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<farruinn> dazed_: running the same command didn't work?
* Dr_willis wonders if apt-get uses wget or somthing else to download files.
<dazed_> it didnt the first time
<dazed_> it did the 2nd
<dazed_> typed same exact line .... wierd!
<johnnybezak> linux magic :P
<Dr_willis> server may been lagged.. or somthing.. or its Magic!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> Little Tux Faries
<Dr_willis> Faeries
<dazed_> Tux is da man
* Dr_willis envisions Penguins with Butterfly wings..
<johnwl> da penguin anyway
<dazed_> coolest mascot of ANYTHING EVER!
<Dr_willis> Guy at the Mall could Print Custome License Plates.. but he had no TUX logo. :P
<johnwl> i wonder if he hangs with the playboy bunny
<Dr_willis> i need to be sure to take a usb key with   Tux on it - next time.
<dazed_> lol
<dazed_> i bet he would
<dazed_> lol
<marcus__> What is a server of irc of emule???
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. the AUto-mounting/feature of cdroms seems to be broke.. odd...
<dazed_> dr_willis: awkward
<Goldarg> Rebooting to try.
<Goldarg> farruinn: You rock! Thank you!
<Quarupt> anyone know where limewire keep all your music?
<Quarupt> by default?
<farruinn> Goldarg: heh, don't thank me - I would never have been clever enough to come up with all that
<johnwl> Quarupt: probably on a fbi.gov server :)
<Quarupt> haha
<Quarupt> seriously
<Quarupt> anyone know?
<Goldarg> farruinn: Ahh but all my searching of the wiki didnt produce anything similar, Never thought to check the forums.
<Dr_willis> dang it - getting cedega all set up.. and the cdrom mounting is now *$&*&@&@ with me
<farruinn> Goldarg: ooh, good idea, it should be added to the wiki...
<johnwl> you try a reboot dr willis?
<Anubis> hey
<Anubis> check the flood #
<SiRrUs> Quarupt when you installed limewire it asked you where you wanted to save the music
<Quarupt> yea, and i used the default
<Anubis> crimsun, check the flood #
<Quarupt> what is it?
<SiRrUs> shared
<SiRrUs> probably in your home directory
<johnwl> you can always save on song and search for it if all else fails
<johnwl> on=one
<Quarupt> so no one knows the default, cause its not anywhere in my home folder
<Quarupt> lemme check /root
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: try enabling "show hidden files"
<thoreauputic> it won't be in /root
<thoreauputic> unless you ran it as root
<thoreauputic> (bad move!)
<thoreauputic> .limewire perhaps
<Goldarg> Goodnight and thanks for the help.
<Quarupt> how do i enable showing the hidden files?
<johnwl> /usr/bin/limewire?
<thoreauputic> johnwl: that would be the executable
<tizen> what is the equivilent to debian unstable with ubuntu? I just installed it and I'm not seeing a lot of packages in synaptic
<Quarupt> johnwl, thats where the binary is
<johnwl> oh you looking for the shared files?
<Quarupt> yea
<Quarupt> lol
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: ctrl-H in nautilus
<Quarupt> im using CMI
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: well just do a  `ls -al ` in your home directory
<Quarupt> okay it was in shared
<Quarupt> but when i use gaim to ry to send one it doesnt show em?
<Quarupt> how can i fix this?
<thoreauputic> tizen: http://ubuntuguide.org  - enable other repositories like universe and multiverse
<Quarupt> hrm maybe i installed limewire as root so all the files are hidden when viewed by gaim which was installed as a user???
<johnnybezak> Quarupt: try running gaim as root
<Quarupt> aww good idea
<moses_lim> hi :)
<thoreauputic> hmm... I wouldn't run gaim as root (or any other internet app for that matter)
<Quarupt> ITS still only showing 3 files!!!
<johnwl> ubuntu may actually lead me to like the color brown
<johnwl> i think its time to apt-get some taco bell
<stuNNed> lol
<Quarupt> is there a like GUI for top or some kinda task manager?
<Dr_willis> gtop i tyhink :P
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want to do exactly
<nomasteryoda> Quarupt, you can do top in gkrellm
<Quarupt> kill a proccess
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nomasteryoda> if you know part of the name, then
<clopsy> okay, quick question--i have a FAT32 hard drive in a machine running ubuntu that i want to share with samba. The window box can see the machine (and the "home") files, but not the other fat32 drive? help?
<Quarupt> theres no like task manager for Ubuntu (Hoary)?
<nomasteryoda> ps ax | grep app
<thoreauputic> system monitor (under system tools)
<Quarupt> No i want a gui
<Quarupt> cool
<Dr_willis> i like that PS-Doom - where you see all running processes as monsters you can then kill :P
<Quarupt> thx
<stuNNed> gtop
<johnwl> i use system monitor as a sorta task manager
<Quarupt> system tools is where?
<Quarupt> in Gnome menu or system menu?
<johnwl> click on the little gnome foot :)
<johnwl> yeah
<Quarupt> limewire didnt show up in there
<Quarupt> and its running, but frozen
<cswanson> hey all... quick question, running warty and I installed the nvidia drivers (fx5600 256mb card) and things like window scrolling are taking huge amounts of CPU.
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: killall limewire :)
<moses_lim> ii can't seem to add another network card :( i have edited /etc/netwok/interaces and all i did was break my networking .. i then tried to create aliases in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases but no cigar :( can someone pls gimme some pointers as to where i may be going wrong??  thanks
<Quarupt> Oh wait a minute i used a console to open it
<johnwl> make sure "view all processes" is set
<cswanson> I just used the ones from the ubuntu repositories... perhaps I'm not doing something right?
<moses_lim> sorry .. i m running wartyhog
<Quarupt> okay so if i installed Limewire as root how can i make it so other users can run it?
<darmou> does anyone know how to grep sub dirs?
<dazed> thora...u still around?
<thoreauputic> sort of, yeah
<Quarupt> whats command to put something in the background?
<Quarupt> ctr z?
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: bg
<Quarupt> or something?
<Quarupt> no after its running
<thoreauputic> ctrl-z stops, bg backgrounds
<nomasteryoda> screen
<dazed> thoreauputic: well to let you know the 9.12 package worked without a hitch...but i still gots no support on the background with this style i got
<thoreauputic> so ctrl-z , then bg
<Quarupt> cool
<Quarupt> and fg 1 will bring it back?
<thoreauputic> dazed, hmm... glad the deb worked, don't know what the backgound problem is
<Quarupt> can I add something to the limewire runLime script to make it run in the bg when i start it?
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: yes, fg brings it back to foreground
<Dr_willis> runLimewire &
<Dr_willis> bash 101 :p
<dazed> i think i found it
<dazed> it says .blackbox not .fluxbox
<dazed> see if that works
<thoreauputic> dazed, heh, yeah that would confuse matters ;)
<skidtits> hey
<skidtits> can ubuntu play most pc games?
<Quarupt> grr but limeire still crashes when i close the terminal even know i put it in the BG??????
<Quarupt> With Cedega, yes
<stuNNed> Quarupt: yes, that is normal
<skidtits> what about emulators
<stuNNed> Quarupt: run it from teh 'run' dialogue
<jsgotangco> hey all
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: closing he parent kills the child, yeah
<Quarupt> I cant, i installed it as root
<skidtits> hey
<jsgotangco> is anyone here using ndiswrapper?
<skidtits> can linux play all the windows emulators
<dazed> thoreauputic: still didnt work...whats the basic background set code cuz the one in the style is really complicated and i dont think it needs to be
<Dr_willis> i play a lot of emulators.
<skidtits> thats the only thing holding me back from swithcing
<Dr_willis> :P
<skidtits> switching
<Quarupt> thoreauputic,  I installed it as root
<skidtits> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600) CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+, 1.99 GHz Video: Philips 150S (15inch LCD MONITOR 150S5) on nVidia GeForce FX 5900XT (1024x768x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Memory: Used: 268/512MB Uptime: 4d 9h 27m 4s HD: [C:]  10.42/19.53 GB [D:Data]  14.18/94.96 GB Connection: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 1353.67MB Sent: 566.64MB)
<Dr_willis> the windows emulators like winuae and so forth are a little easier to use perhaps.. but you can optmize the emulators more under linux at times.
<dazed> i got athalon 64 4600+ bia
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are running/wanting to emulate
<johnwl> Linux game supprt: http://www.transgaming.com/
<thoreauputic> skidtits: next time, don't paste in here
<skidtits> so linux can us most all pc programs?
<skidtits> sorry
<Dr_willis> been FIGHTING with cedega all night. :P
<stuNNed> heh
<thoreauputic> skidtits: use #flood or a pastebin
<Dr_willis> skidtits,  NO it cant. :p
<skidtits> that sucks
<skidtits> why does it exist?
<jsgotangco> does anyone know why my gnome wireless link monitor is still at 100% even if there's no wifi router around? Am using Ndiswrapper
<Quarupt> thoreauputic, ? how can i fix this, i installed it as root, can i like chmod or chown it or something?
<Dr_willis> skidtits,  however with WineX and other tools it can do many of them
<Dr_willis> skidtits,  why does what exist..
<skidtits> ooo nice
<stuNNed> only thing i got to work in cedega was mohaa:allied assault but didn't try much of anything else.
<skidtits> i'll test it on my beater computer
<dazed> thoreauputic: do u know the basic background set code?
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: I don't know limewire, but most programs are installed as root and run as users
<Dr_willis> limewire can install as a user I belive
<jsgotangco> the link reading is borked
<stuNNed> Quarupt: you do not need to install LimeWire as root user.  Uninstall it and install as normal user?
<Quarupt> Yea it can, but i didnt i installed it as ROOT
<Dr_willis> in fact i Belive LIMEwire had an optuion that you should give when you install it as root.. to let the users all use it..
<skidtits> i have a pleco named willis
<thoreauputic> dazed, hey, I just followed the instructions on fluxbox.org ;-)
<dazed> okie ill go check it out
<dazed> u got it to work though huh
<Quarupt> Okay, limewire doesnt install you just download and run the script and the thing strts
<thoreauputic> dazed, most likely you just have a small syntax error in your configuration somewhere
<Quarupt> But howcome when i click the .sh file in Nautilus it doesnt open, the only way i can get it to open is through a console?
<stuNNed> Quarupt: no, run it from the 'Run' command in your menu or create and icon for it and place it on your panel or desktop.
<dazed> ok
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: because it isn't in your PATH ?
<Quarupt> I want an Icon
<OrangeSlice> who wants to fix pygtk2!
<Quarupt> thoreauputic, whats not in my path?
<Quarupt> im clicking on the damn file
<Quarupt> doesnt need to be in my path if im calling it direct
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: it depends where the file is
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: OK. ignore me ;)
<Quarupt> and i used create laucher to make an icon and none appeared?
<thoreauputic> I'm wrong
<Quarupt> your telling me something needs to be in your PATH if your calling it loacally
<monoxide> is there an archive type that preserves linux lns?
<Quarupt> ad aposed to globably
<dazed> rootCommand:                    fsetbg ~/.fluxbox/backgrounds/sid_fluxbox.jpg
<hawke> monoxide: tar
<dazed> that looks right doesnt it?
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: as I said, I'm wrong
<thoreauputic> dazed, yes, the problem is probably elsewhere
<dazed> like?
<thoreauputic> dazed, the theme file? or the startup script? dunno
<Quarupt> using Run application doesnt work either?
<Quarupt> wtf?
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: did you try entering the full path to the file? You never know...
<stuNNed> dang, when will ubuntu-wallpaper NOT have naked ppl lol
<Dr_willis> naked?
<Quarupt> I have been doing this the whole time I have to its not in my PATH
<dazed> damn
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: it's executable? The permissions are OK?
<Quarupt> its a .sh and when i call it from a terminal it works fine
<thoreauputic> dazed. another approach is to install fluxter and define your backgrounds with that
<dazed> thoreauputic: there must be something wrong cuz i did the one in init to override style backgrounds...and it still didnt bring it up
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. error i get is "Failed to initalize HAL!"  -
<monoxide> thanks hawke
<Dr_willis> even has the ! on the end :P lol
<dazed> whats fluxter?
<Quarupt> man this is weird
<Dr_willis> sounds like an add on for Fluxbox
<Quarupt> i can call it from a terminal fine as a user but not from "run Application"
<thoreauputic> dazed, a pager for fluxbox - it's kind of cool- you can have separate backgrounds for each workspace for instance
<Dr_willis> the paths for the 'run application' are not the same as a terminal - ive seen others asking similer question/problems
<dazed> no way like blackbox/...
<dazed> im used to blackbox for windows
<dazed> thats what got me into linux
<Quarupt> Dr_willis, but i used browse and found it and it put the full path?
<Xenguy> annoyance
<dazed> fbpager same thing?
<hawke> monoxide: no prob
<thoreauputic> dazed, i think that's a different one
<dazed> yeah its gay
<dazed> lol where do i get the one ur talking of
<Xenguy> ignore ignore ignore
<monoxide> does tar have an exclude option? so that you can  use a wildcard but exclude some files?
<thoreauputic> dazed, I forget - try googling "fluxter fluxbox linux" or similar
<Xenguy> monoxide: yes -- man tar
<dazed> i loaded up this fbpager via term and now theres 2 instances of it running how do i rid this?
<Quarupt> MAN! i put the full path into "Run Application" and it still doesnt work???? Only when i call it from a terminal wtf?
<Dr_willis> use 'kill PID" on one
<Dr_willis> or xkill
<dazed> kill pid in the term?
<Xenguy> Quarupt: ?????? punctuation ?????
<Quarupt> what?
<Xenguy> better
<Dr_willis> use 'ps ax' to get its pid. the 'kill <PID>'
<stuNNed> Quarupt: create an icon for it already, sheesh.
<ineedhelp> has anyone had success with the Lexmark Z605 printer?
<wjesusaxl> hey guys I have a problem with my wireless card...
<Quarupt> I tried, and the icon never got put on my deswktop when i click okay
<stuNNed> ineedhelp: does linuxprinting.org say it's supported?
<wjesusaxl> when I try to install the driver..
<wjesusaxl> there's a message Makefile.inc:94: *** KERNELPATH must be defined.
<dazed> thanks
<ineedhelp> stunned no it does not
<Quarupt> stuNNed, I tried and it didnt put anything on my desktop
<wjesusaxl> does anybody know what to do??
<ineedhelp> there are redhat drivers out there but they wouldnt work when i tried them
<Quarupt> this is a simple thing why isnt it working?
<wjesusaxl> do you know how to avoid this... Makefile.inc:94: *** KERNELPATH must be defined.
<Xenguy> fear my frickin rootkit ?
<LinuxG0d> lol
<LinuxG0d> :P
<thoreauputic> dazed, you realise there's a #fluxbox here on freenode?
<Xenguy> heh
<dazed> they are mean
<LinuxG0d> hi Xenguy
* Xenguy waves...
<dazed> plus they all rag on ubuntu and debian
<thoreauputic> dazed, oh? I didn't find them so...
<LinuxG0d> plz send me ubuntu cd's
<LinuxG0d> :)
<Quarupt> Anyone know why i can only start limewire via console not via Run Application Nautilus or Icon?
<dazed> well one guy was extremely helpful alld ay long
<thoreauputic> dazed: you probably hit them at a bad time ;-)
<dazed> yeah
<Xenguy> LinuxG0d: you can order them -- they are nice (value added)
<dazed> i got that fluxter...i see it in the corner how do i control it
<LinuxG0d> Xenguy, i think its free
<LinuxG0d> i order it but
<wjesusaxl> Makefile.inc:94: *** KERNELPATH must be defined.
<LinuxG0d> not recieve it yet
<thoreauputic> dazed, read the man ;)  There are quite a few opptions
<wjesusaxl> help me with this..
<wjesusaxl> Makefile.inc:94: *** KERNELPATH must be defined.
<thoreauputic> options
<Xenguy> LinuxG0d: free as in beer, and free as in speech :-)
<dazed> man fluxter ?
<dazed> duhh dazed
<dazed> jeeze
<LinuxG0d> lol
<Xenguy> LinuxG0d: it should get there
<dazed> nope didnt work i was wrong lol
<LinuxG0d> Xenguy, r u sure its on tehir way
<LinuxG0d> ?
<LinuxG0d> *their
<dazed> where is da man?
<Quarupt> I really wanna fic this
<thoreauputic> dazed, hmm no man page here ,  sorry
<Quarupt> im getting angry
<dazed> damn
<Xenguy> LinuxG0d: they got (t)here for me -- twice :-)
<dazed> ill go read one on line
<thoreauputic> dazed, there are docs on the web though
<LinuxG0d> lol Xenguy
<LinuxG0d> yestreday was a bad day my filesystem crash and one of my server is under ddos
<Xenguy> Quarupt: try -> apt-get install gtk-gnutella  <-- my best advice
<Quarupt> howcome when i use Create Launcher to make an icon it doesnt do anything?
<sam23> hey guys, I downloaded and extracted clearlooks 0.3 and tried to compile it but it complained about not being able to find GTK-2.0.pc
<thoreauputic> dazed, you should have a fluxterbb file or similar
<Quarupt> yea right Limewire blows gtk-gnutella away
<sam23> and I already have a bunch of GTK-2.0 packages isntalled, it said about changing the enviroment path but I don't know where GTK-2.0.pc would be on Ubuntu
<Xenguy> Quarupt: I find I get what I want - have fun
<dazed> where woudl it be?
<thoreauputic> dazed, fluxter,bb in ~/,fluxbox
<Quarupt> howcome when i use Create Launcher to make an icon it doesnt do anything?
<Xenguy> Quarupt: because you repeat - that's why
<Xenguy> bye
<dazed> not in there
<Booyakasha> I've got a bit of a problem. I guess my onboard sound is enabled in the bios but I've got a sblive plugged in i'd rather use. It picks up both but defaults to the onboard sound. Is there any easy way to pick the pci card instead?
<thoreauputic> dazed, well do a "locate fluxter" !
<thoreauputic> dazed, sheesh
<stuNNed> Booyakasha: can you go into your bios and disable onboard sound?
<thoreauputic> dazed, you installed it, right?
<dazed> lol didnt know i coudl do that
<dazed> i got the package
<thoreauputic> hehe
<dazed> and i used mc to install
<sam23> So...No one knows how to build ClearLooks 0.3?
<Quarupt> It doesnt m ake sence works when i call it from a console bu not when i click it with a file browser or when i use "run application?
<Booyakasha> You think that would do it stuNNEd?
<stuNNed> yes
<farruinn> thoreauputic: are you using flux from hoary?
<Booyakasha> sam23.. hold on a sec, i just got a deb package off the forums somewhere
<Booyakasha> I'll send you the link
<sam23> Sure
<dazed> oyakasha> sam23.. hold on a sec, i just got a deb package off the forums somewhere
<thoreauputic> sam23: there are instructions on gnomelook.org I believe
<stuNNed> Booyakasha: if that options is available...sometimes you need to dig in the bios settings..
<dazed> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<sam23> thoreaputic: The build fails
<thoreauputic> farruinn: no, I rolled my own
<Quarupt> and no one seems to want to help me
<sam23> ./configure ?prefix=/usr && sudo make install
<sam23> thats what i ran
<farruinn> thoreauputic: what version?
<thoreauputic> sam23: ah, OK - worked here
<Booyakasha> http://programmer-art.org/files/themes/gtk2-engines-clearlooks_0.3_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> farruinn: 0.9.12
<farruinn> thoreauputic: I backported hoary
<farruinn> 's
<sam23> thoreauputic: Yeah it seems to have worked for most people
<Booyakasha> just download that and dpkg -i gtk2blablah it
<sam23> Ok Booya
<sam23> thanks
<thoreauputic> farruinn: is yours 0.9.11?
<dazed> the 'loacte fluxter' didnt work
<thoreauputic> locate
<Booyakasha> stuNNed: thanks man. I really didn't think that would do it.. heh
<dazed> yeah
<thoreauputic> dazed: what happened?
<farruinn> thoreauputic: 0.9.9-1
<thoreauputic> farruinn: ah OK
<dazed> thoreauputic: warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<dazed> i tried sudo too
<farruinn> thoreauputic: whatever happened to tabs?
<farruinn> or maybe I'm too tired to look properly...
<thoreauputic> dazed: run sudo updatedb first
<dazed> farruinn the tabs are in the title bar now
<dazed> just use middle click tomove
<Quarupt> whats a better filemanager than Naut thats packaged?
<Adrenal> i screwed over grub. Tried putting in a splash screen, but did something wrong, and now it won't boot. Is there any way i can restore grub to its default settings, or restore it?
<Quarupt> i like the KDE one
<dazed> thoreauputic: warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> dazed: it only says that the first time
<farruinn> dazed: lol, wow - I did that and my window began shrinking
<dazed> lol
<thoreauputic> try again and let it run
<thoreauputic> takes a while to finish
<dazed> k its running
<Adrenal> anyone, this is kinda urgent
<farruinn> I had to middle click drag it out before it disappeared...
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Quarupt> how do ya spell Konquerer?
<wjesusaxl> does anyone knos what the kernel path is?
<wjesusaxl> conquerer
<da_bon_bon> which is the best software for recving and sending faxes ?
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: -or
<calamari> anyone know of a download resuming tool?  I liked NetVampire on windows, but it doesn't work very well in wine :)
<farruinn> calamari: curl for the cmd line
<da_bon_bon> calamari: d4x
<Quarupt> theres no Konqurer packaged for Ubuntu?
<calamari> thanks :)
<Adrenal> c'mon, anybody, please/
<da_bon_bon> Quarupt: there is.
<dazed> thoreauputic: ok...it found a bunch of fluxter files...the only fluxter.bb is in /examples...
<da_bon_bon> which is the best software for recving and sending faxes ?
<Quarupt> maybe im spelling it wrong?
<Quarupt> da_bon_bon, whats the package name?
<da_bon_bon> mayber
<thoreauputic> dazed: OK well read that file - you will want to copy it to ~/.fluxbox/
<Adrenal> anyone feel a shudder?
<da_bon_bon> Quarupt: apt-cache search konqueror
<thoreauputic> dazed: then you can edit ti
<thoreauputic> it
<farruinn> thoreauputic: did you debianize the source?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I just used checkinstall to make a .deb, that's all
<thoreauputic> farruinn: it installed in /usr/local
<farruinn> right
<Quarupt> that brought up about 55 results?
<farruinn> any major bugs?
<farruinn> I mean, this shrinking windows thing makes flux pretty useless to me lol
<dazed> copy just the fluxter.bb to .fluxbox?
<farruinn> it's funny to watch though...
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I haven't seen that one...
<thoreauputic> dazed, try to find some docs - i can't tell you everything, sorry: and it's been a while since I did it
<viper12> evening all.
<dazed> i have looked for docs on the net...the main fluxter page is maybe .2kb site with 6 words on it
<Quarupt> Anyone tried to use KDE3 in Ubuntu yet?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: what makes your windows shrink?
<farruinn> thoreauputic: tabbing them together
<farruinn> two gnome-terminal windows anyway
<thoreauputic> dazed: I seem to recall I found something linked from fluxbox.org
<viper12> anyone else having 'clipping and odd pops/chirps from rythmbox since yesterday/today's big updates?  (xine and xmms don't have any issues with duplicate streams.)
<dazed> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I think the window shrinks to fit the one you tab it to
<farruinn> thoreauputic: nope, this is definitely a window shrinking into oblivion =)
<thoreauputic> farruinn: if you tab to a big window it "grows" ;)
<thoreauputic> ah
<viper12> quarupt......do a search on the ubuntu pages for KUbuntu.  (regarding kde.)
<thoreauputic> farruinn: hmm - don't know then
<Myrtti> good morning, world.
<thoreauputic> the lovely Myrtti has arrived ;-)
<copilot> anyone feel like walking me through a driver install?
<tizen> How can I find the config that allows me to change my keyboard layout... It seems to have given me a french layout...
<Myrtti> which driver
<viper12> and 'good-evening' myrtti.  lol
<copilot> webcam driver.  - http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php
<Myrtti> on Gnome, system --> preferences --> keyboard
<calamari> da_bon_bon: d4x is just what I was hoping for.. thanks again :)
<da_bon_bon> calamari: it works on ur sys ? doesnt work for me! segfaults
<calamari> yeah,. working great :)
<viper12> anyone else having 'clipping and odd pops/chirps from rythmbox since yesterday/today's big updates?  (xine and xmms don't have any issues with duplicate streams.)
<monoxide> viper12, i hate rythmbox anyway, dont use it
<neighborlee> is there a tool that would allow you to see what memory is actually allocated in a process's address space?
<stuNNed> viper12: yes
<stuNNed> monoxide: what do you use may i ask
<stuNNed> monoxide: ?
<monoxide> stuNNed, xmms before it started segfaulting all the time, beep-media-player now
<dazed> whats the syntax for un packing a tar.gz
<stuNNed>  uses rb or muine, currenty muine
<viper12> I don't find rythmbox that bad for cateloging on disk tunes......and I like to add shoutcast and various radio streams with it.......but....after the last couple updates, it isn't worth using again. (in warty...it was nigh impossible.)  I'm still scratching my head over its choice as a 'default' application.
<Myrtti> I wish my XMMS would work
<dazed> how do u unzip a tar.gz ??? using term
<jesuel> tar -zxvf
<Adrenal> my grub is dead, anybody wanna lend a hand?
<viper12> xmms  problems myrtti?  mine works.
<Myrtti> mine does nothing but flashes on the panel and then disappears
<Echylo> Myrtti, launch xmms from terminal and check the errors
<mattb> hmm, anyone know where ubuntu-calendar-march has got to?
<viper12> That happened to me once last week myrtti, and I did a 'reinstall' from synaptic and no more issues. (could have gotten lucky but hey, it worked.)
<Adrenal> anybody good at grub?
<Myrtti> viper12: I've got to try that
<Echylo> update-grub in terminal,
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> or is that not a good way?
<viper12> it ain't gonna hurt to myrtti. ;)
<Myrtti> no matter, I haven't got the home-lan working, so I can't access my music files on my SO's Windows XP
<Myrtti> I think he's got some problems on his computer
<Myrtti> 'cause our Xbox can't access those files either
<Adrenal> somebody help me, please?
<viper12> dvd disc+ burn files and no more XP dependency issue. heh heh
<Myrtti> Adrenal: what kind of help do you need?
<farruinn> Myrtti: haveyou tried beep?
<whiprush> mattb: I saw it on the hoary changes list, but I can't download it either.
<viper12> I'm looking at Musik right now (web page), and it looks tempting.......but it also looks like an installation nightmare. :(
<Myrtti> Adrenal: not that I can, but you haven't exactly given us any hints on how to help you
<whiprush> maybe it failed to build or something
<viper12> Adrenai, what is your 'grub' problem?
<Myrtti> viper12: no DVD's, and no DVD-burners
<viper12> :(
<Myrtti> and besides, why have a gazillion copies of the same files
<viper12> well.........several cds+cdburner? ;)
<viper12> they're called..............backups?  he heh
<brandon|dead> hello
<Myrtti> I should prolly kick up our home server so the files could be put there again
<Quarupt> is there an unstable version of Gaim that supports webcam
<Adrenal> i tried installing a splash screen. I did something wrong, grub has now collapsed, stopping me from getting to either xp or ubuntu. Knoppix fails to work as well, it seems to be having troubles with my video card
<Quarupt> i wanna webcam with my friend
<Myrtti> viper12: haven't got stuff important enough to backup
<Echylo> some1 knows a program to split mp3's? I have the cue file
<da_bon_bon> Quarupt: called gaim-vv
<viper12> myrtti........am/was teasing you.  ;)
<Quarupt> its packaged!?
<Quarupt> E: Couldn't find package gaim-vv
<Quarupt> grrr
<Echylo> no
<brandon|dead> can anyone help me out with a problem with ubuntu i'm having?
<viper12> have you thought about using gnome-meeting quarupt?
<Echylo> you'll need to downoad it Quarupt
<Quarupt> do i have to install it from source?
<brandon|dead> i'm a newb to it... but have quite a bit of *nix exp
<Echylo> check the site
<Quarupt> wheres a url plz
<Echylo> http://google.com
<Quarupt> gaim.sourceforge.net
<Echylo> brandon shoot your question
<Quarupt> sourceforge.net/gaim maybe?
<Echylo> quarupt
<Echylo> type it in google
<Quarupt> no
<Echylo> first link
<Echylo> then keep guessing
<Quarupt> jut tell me that stupid URl its not that hard
<brandon|dead> my mouse doesn't work, and it doesn't even show up in /proc/interrupts
<jeff_> if i have a 750 mb file, how much compression would i get with .tar.gz
<brandon|dead> it's a touchpad
<Echylo> quarupt, I dunno
<jeff_> what would it be ?
<Echylo> just search it
<Echylo> or you won't have it
<brandon|dead> i cannot find info saying exactly what type of touchpad
<brandon|dead> anywhere
<thor|food> Quarupt: if you won't bother googling, why should others do it for you?
<brandon|dead> (this is probably .5 the problem)
<viper12> brandon.......have you loaded the synaptic touchpad drivers? (laptop i'm assuming.)
<brandon|dead> viper12: with modprobe?
<crimsun> brandon|dead: what laptop?
<Echylo> exactly thor
<Echylo> oow thoreauputic
<Echylo> :p
<brandon|dead> crimsun: it's a toshiba satellite
<brandon|dead> S2112
<viper12> brandon......why would you need modprobe to load a driver that's in the packages in synaptic/apt-get??
<stuNNed> crimsun: opened a bug regarding muine
<crimsun> stuNNed: #?
<stuNNed> crimsun: 7124
<brandon|dead> viper12: you said load.... i associate apt-get with install, sorry
<brandon|dead> yes, i installed them
<viper12> lol  sorry brandon.
<brandon|dead> viper12: i'm used to debian ;)
<viper12> The only thing I can think of is that in bios you had/have the touchpad turned off? Or perhaps was turned off when you installed ubuntu?  If the touchpad is 'on'....it oughta be seen.
<brandon|dead> viper12: well... it works in windows XP, and it works with a knoppix live-cd
<brandon|dead> and there isn't a way to turn it on off in the bios that i can find
<brandon|dead> i already looked
<viper12> was just checking...some vendors allow that to be 'off'.  my own compaq x1000 has a button to turn the thing off if I want.  Have you checked device manager (gnome) to see if the hardware is seen?
<brandon|dead> hmm... i wonder if the tpconfig package will help
<stuNNed> crimsun: is it possible muine is having a buffer overflow due to libmuine.so.so not being able to be found?  why it's looking for that i have no clue.
<brandon|dead> viper12: no, i haven't
<brandon|dead> i just looked in /proc/interrupts
<crimsun> stuNNed: buffer overflow? highly doubtful.
<stuNNed> crimsun: just a wild guess, how can i provide more debugging info?  gdb tells nothing.
<viper12> if gnome's device manager sees it, then just go to the snyaptic package manager and do a search for synaptic and or touchpad and see if the driver is loaded.
<crimsun> brandon|dead: some laptop manufacturers have a bios setting that uses "legacy mouse" or "easy setup mode"
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<crimsun> brandon|dead: if you see anything similar in your bios, disable it
<brandon|dead> crimsun: ok, i'll reboot and check that
<brandon|dead> i just did tpconfig -x
<crimsun> stuNNed: did you set the MONO_DEBUG env var to a nonzero value?
<brandon|dead> and it said
<viper12> crimsun...thats what I was getting at when I asked him about the bios settings..........ya said it bettern' me. :)
<brandon|dead> no synaptic or ALPS touchpad found
<brandon|dead> k, i'm gonna reboot and try the bios again, brb
<brandon|dead> ty, i'll be back
<stuNNed> crimsun: only thing i set was MONO_LOG_LEVEL=debug, what do you recommend setting it to? like 3?
<viper12> the device manager in gnome  System> Admin> device manager.  GUI representation of all hardware detected
<stuNNed> crimsun: export MONO_DEBUG=3 should work?
<stuNNed> crimsun: or 5 or something
<viper12> Brandon shouldn't be having that kinda' problem with the Satellite......kinda' odd, unless old bios or something. (used to use one of those and never had touchpad problems.
<stuNNed> crimsun: if i go into gconf settings and change monitored folder to something else it pops back working
<crimsun> what are the characteristics of files in the folder that makes muine crash?
<stuNNed> maybe illegal character strings in name or possible mp3gain did something squirrely?  loads fine in rb
<brandon|dead> back
<crimsun> well, both rhythmbox and muine use gst as the backend now
<crimsun> so it shouldn't be anything odd
<brandon|dead> there was no mouse setting in the bios, but while i was in there i disable things i didn't need, legacy-usb, and parallel port
<brandon|dead> and now it works
<brandon|dead> i'm not 100% sure which setting fixed it... or why it would relate, except possibly the parellel port because you assign it an IRQ manually, but it wasn't set to 12
<Echy|School> yaaay
<brandon|dead> i appreciate the help
<brandon|dead> if anyone wants me to figure out the exact setting for bug-hunting purposes... let me know
<brandon|dead> and i'll get all the info i can
<crimsun> brandon|dead: precisely what "legacy" option was it?
<stuNNed> crimsun: last line in debug is Mono-INFO: DllImport loading location: 'libglib-2.0.so.0'. then it segfaults.
<brandon|dead> crimsun: it just said "USB legacy support"
<viper12> excellent brandon.  sounds like some sort of conflict in bios with those devices...have you thought about updating the bios? (sounds like it might need it.)
<brandon|dead> viper12: well... it's a _brand_ new comp/model
<crimsun> brandon|dead: that's the exact setting
<brandon|dead> crimsun: ah
<viper12> toshiba is pretty good about getting those updated, even to older models.....and those are the ones that NEED updating the most. heh heh
<brandon|dead> well, ty crimsun ;)
<brandon|dead> i appreciate the help
<viper12> (the newer models that is. )
<brandon|dead> viper12: i wouldn't call my 3G P4 an old model ;)
<viper12> I appended my statement.  lol
<brandon|dead> ah
<Booyakasha> heh.. decided to use the onboard afterall
<Booyakasha> sounds fine.. it's not like my value card is much better
<viper12> The older models get rock solid and don't need much, but the bleeding new hardware seem to get new updates weekly.........hmmmm......sounds like hoary.  lol
<Quarupt> man building that gaim-vv is a pain someone must have mad a damn bin somewhere
<brandon|dead> viper12: aye, i'll have to check their website for updates
<brandon|dead> weird that it worked in knoppix though
<brandon|dead> without turning that setting off
<brandon|dead> but then... knoppix froze
<brandon|dead> so
<brandon|dead> ...
<da_bon_bon> Quarupt: google it, and if u find it, plz inform me
<viper12> When I had my toshy, (a new one at the time.......I was updating the bios weekly for about 2 months after purchase.)...good support there.  Although now I wouldn't trade my compaq for anything.
<brandon|dead> viper12: well, considering this was basically free
<brandon|dead> i can't bitch
<viper12> lol......uh.......nope.  :D
<stuNNed> crimsun: could be one particular mp3 on my end, i'll try to isolate a bit more
<brandon|dead> i had a VPR Matrix (generic best buy brand) and brought it back for hardware failures 8 times
<Quarupt> da_bon_bon, you couldnt get a good build out of it either?
<brandon|dead> eventually they just said, you have the cost of this laptop + $250 to spend on another laptop
<stuNNed> crimsun: isolate *it* lol
<brandon|dead> so i got this ;)
<viper12> the only problems I had with toshys were the lcds.  I had three break in less than a year.  that got annoying.
<brandon|dead> eek
<brandon|dead> yea, that would annoy me
<Quarupt> Is there any stable messenger out there that has support for webcam?
<brandon|dead> i dunno, we'll see how this one is
<viper12> yep....turns out that about three years ago.....they had issues with the clamshell connections..sigh.
<brandon|dead> i dislike the monitor actually...it's one of those "bright screens", it looks nice except the massive glare
<viper12> that's my FAVORITE part of the x1000 widescreen i've got.  the lcd is the nicest I've seen in a looong time.
<brandon|dead> heh
<brandon|dead> cool
<Quarupt> maybe it would be easier to run msn messenger in WINE
<viper12> that and ubuntu loaded on it and found everything first try. (warty AND hoary).
<brandon|dead> well, this is my first exp with ubuntu
<tizen> How do I edit the gnome menu? Or refresh it after installing programs?
<crimsun> tizen: warty?
<brandon|dead> i'm pretty happy with deb on my desktop but i wanted cd's to hand out to friends
<viper12> define 'editing' tizen.
<jesus\> any word on the probs with fglrx and xorg yet? The horribly slow redraw
<brandon|dead> and figured i should at least have tried the distro before giving it to them ;)
<viper12> well considering that ubuntu IS deb...........;)
<Quarupt> by chance does anyone know where netmeeting is in an xp install, im trying to pint my friend at it
<brandon|dead> viper12: yea
<Quarupt> point
<crimsun> tizen: if you're using warty, applications:///
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: on hoary ?
<brandon|dead> i knew going in that it would be gnome-cenric but i was a bit suprised i couldn't find any other wm's with apt-get
<jesus\> Quarupt:  I guess Accesoiries -> communication or entertainment
<Quarupt> ya
<Quarupt> thats a good guess
<viper12> one of the main reason I tried it (besides gnome)......I liked deb, but not the convoluted way it was installed....and the woody release was creaky (update-wise.)
<Quarupt> thx
<somebuddy> hmm are some of the debian repository mirrors down? i am unable to get some media codecs through apt-get
<brandon|dead> viper12: yea... woody is creaky (thats a good way to describe it), i run sarge on my desktop
<crimsun> somebuddy: "debian repositories"?
<viper12> brandon.....there are lots of wm's with apt............you just have to enable the universe/multiverse i the sources.list.
<tizen> crimsun: I'm using hoary
<brandon|dead> viper12: o.O
<brandon|dead> ok
<monoxide> somebuddy, warty or hoary?
<crimsun> tizen: then you'll have to edit .desktop files
* brandon|dead goes to edit his sources.list
<tizen> k, thanks
<monoxide> somebuddy, hoary ignores the debian sources for some reason
<viper12> lol brandon. once you enable those two...........there will be more packages that you can shake sticks at.  lol
<somebuddy> ahhh
<brandon|dead> oh, yay! it has E
<viper12> :D
<Quarupt> Man , i have a cute girl i know who really wants to show me something on webcam but gaim has no webcam support and she cant find netmeeting
<brandon|dead> hmmm... you just solved my main 2 bitches
<Quarupt> AHHH
<ells> have they officially released Hoary without all the bugs
<somebuddy> uhh to be honest, im not sure if this is hoary, let me find the cd real quick
<crimsun> ells: no. We've entered preview testing.
<viper12> ells..........hoary's "stable" date is april.
<monoxide> viper12, april is here ;)
<ells> okay, cause the hoary upgrade is not very good
<monoxide> oops
<thoreauputic> somebuddy: cat /etc/issue
* monoxide goes and sits in the corner and shuts up
<viper12> quarupt.........if its that desperate........get in car, drive to her place, and watch in 3-d.  lmao
<crimsun> ells: array-6 is slated soon; try it when it is released
<Quarupt> she is like 40 miles away
<ells> cool, I would rather stay with something that works
<action09> hi
<viper12> 40 miles if she's that 'showful'....ain't that far. lmao x 10
<jesuel> 40 miles is worth it
<jesuel> :)
<Quarupt> hrm, maybe theres a different messenger with webcam support one thats not as hard to build as gaim-vv
<somebuddy> monoxide: no, im running warty, and its weird, the vast majority of packages install just fine through apt
<somebuddy> but a few dont, they say the're missing dependencies
<monoxide> 40 miles is what? 90 kilometers? not that far
<viper12> quarupt........she can use msn messenger. (not windows messenger...there's  a difference.)  msn messenger 6 has the web cam stuff built in.
<factotum> somebuddy: i get that with gftp
<Quarupt> ya but i have class and work tomorrow
<Quarupt> there must be a way
<monoxide> somebuddy, well install the dependancies?
<Quarupt> im gunna wine/msn messenger if i have too
<jesus\> does anybody know how to use rhythmbox to play http://www.this.com/song.mp3 thrue commandline? Just appending the filename is _not_ working and I can't hind it using --help either
<Quarupt> and of course wine wont download
<Quarupt> man im having a bad day
<dopez> Quarupt: search for mercury, its a java msn/yahoo client that can do video too, or let her run conf.exe and setup netmeeting
<somebuddy> it gives me errors, like say i want to install gstreamer0.8-plugins, that package is fine, but a number of the dependencies are just missing
<somebuddy> tells me they're unavailable
<jesus\> Quarupt:  tell her to record it and mail it
<Quarupt> mercury huh
<Quarupt> ok
<viper12> I wouldn't do it just yet jesus.........rythmbox is having serious clipping/chirping issues after the latest updates....I had to switch over to xine for streaming until they get it fixed.
<somebuddy> which is why i was wondering if maybe the mirrors to the apt packages were down
<jesus\> Quarupt:  when you're at it, tell her to send a copy to marnik@marnik.org :)
<dopez> lol
<monoxide> somebuddy, do you have the universe/multiverse sources enabled?
<somebuddy> yes, all of them from the quickstart guide
<somebuddy> and this is only a recent problem
<somebuddy> a few weeks ago i set up ubuntu on another machine
<somebuddy> and everything went fine
<Quarupt> dopez, everywhere i find says its a win32 app not a java client
<dopez> Quarupt: mercury.to , i havent tried it myself but they say video works on linux and windows
<factotum> like most apt probs, give it a day or 2, usualy fixed if you give it time
<somebuddy> thats what i figured
<dopez> Quarupt: its probably easier to let her setup netmeeting and you install gnomemeeting, thats how i do it :)
<viper12> and if its not fixed in a day or so......file the bug yourself.....or at least check bugzilla.....might already be listed as an issue.
<Quarupt> dopez, she doesnt wanna DL or install anything
<Quarupt> dopez, and the link for the linux version of mercury is broken
<Quarupt> damn it
<viper12> then quarupt is gonna have to just imagine what the show woulda' looked like. snicker.
<Quarupt> only the bittorrent link works and im getting like 2k on it
<Quarupt> I know what she looks like
<jesuel> lol
<dopez> Quarupt: if she runs xp she only has to run conf.exe and click a few times next, netmeeting is already included just hidden
<underlord> how can i loop mount an iso from the commandline? "mount -o loop image.iso /media/loop0" responds with "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#"
<crimsun> underlord: sudo modprobe loop
<crimsun> underlord: then repeat your mount command
<underlord> ahh ha!
<underlord> ty
<crimsun> does anyone use gtk-gnutella on hoary here?
<viper12> sorry........an azureus head over here crimsun.
<crimsun> np. Just need additional testers before upload.
<viper12> I have private tracker membership, and azie's been getting me 400-800k downloads. happy camper
<jesuel> nice viper
<Quarupt> MAn why is the link busted for Mecury just for the linux one
<SiliconViper> viper12, herm. I'm having a few issues with installing azureus via apt. It worked when I was on Debian, but doesn't on Ubuntu. Short of installing if manually, any suggestions?
* maccorin is brandon|dead
<viper12> The installation requires a coupla' steps.  there is a how-to in the ubuntu installation pages.  2 part install with the java jar and then az in that order.
* SiliconViper nods. I'll check it out.
<SiliconViper> Thanks.
<viper12> np.
<jesus\> Quarupt:  it's murphy's law
<viper12> I just wish that bitlord would port to the linux side. resource wise azureas is a pig.
<Quarupt> man, everything that can go wrong will go wrong
<Quarupt> she got netmeeting, but has no clue how to use it
<Quarupt> okay
<somebuddy> yeah it is viper
<Quarupt> im gunna get gnome meeting
<Quarupt> anyone know package name?
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: technically the law is "if there's two ways to do something, and one of them makes it work and one of them makes it go horribly wrong,  people will do the first"
<somebuddy> quarapt gnomemeeting
<Quarupt> thx
<thoreauputic> the second?
<viper12> me thinks bob just gave us an example of that statement.  heh heh
<factotum> anyone by chance play neverwinter nights on thier ubuntu system? just wondering if it works well enough
<HrdwrBoB> haha yes
<viper12> :D
<SiliconViper> viper12, ah, that guide is what I would have done anyways. I was kind of hoping there was an easy way to do it, but 'tis okay./
<HrdwrBoB> viper12: precisely
<SiliconViper> *-/
<viper12> Silicon.......sorry man, there ain't an easier way....I tried....and then gave in and did the guide....nice part is you only do it once.  lol
<viper12> lol bob
<SiliconViper> viper12, oh, it's not *hard* to do, I just remember doing it on my Debian system, and it was as simple as an apt-get install azureus (after adding the repository).
<SiliconViper> factotum, yeah, my neverwinter works beautifully.
<viper12> to me viper.......hard vs. easy.....IS ap-get install vs. do 2-5 different things. ;)
<Booyakasha> i noticed video is just a little bit choppy in totem-xine (in fullscreen). Should I install mplayer or is there something I can do to fix it?
<Quarupt> I put her IP in Gnomemeeting and it says she is unreachable??????
<maccorin> ok, now it's not seeing my soundcard
<viper12> the chop lately booyak may be the xorg build (if you're in hoary).  there are some issues that are being looked at after the last coupla updates.
<maccorin> argh...
<maccorin> at least i know what kind of sound card it is this time
<Booyakasha> ahhh thanks viper
<Booyakasha> That would be it..
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: firewall maybe?
<viper12> np booyak.......screen redraw and such took in the shorts with that new update.
<Quarupt> crap she  is using sp2 prolly
<Booyakasha> looks like it yeah.
<viper12> 'upstream' is aware of the issues, so should be better sooner than later.
<Quarupt> im not walking her through accepting my connection with sp2 i dun care if she is fucking anna kornankov
<thoreauputic> haha
<somebuddy> lol
<jesuel> lol
<Booyakasha> One more thing. My synaptic is a bit messed up. Sometimes when I go to install something, it will only download one file at a time.. so I have to cancel and re-apply until all the files are done
<Booyakasha> is this a common problem?
<viper12> if she was anna kornakova, I'd be in the car breaking the speed limit to see the show in 3-d.....school or no school......work or no work.
<Quarupt> well mercury is at 40% at 3k
<Quarupt> hrm..
<maccorin> is there a reason alsamixer (and other alsa programs) would give me 'no such device' when the alsa modules _are_ loaded, including snd_ac97_codec and it's an AC97 card?
<Quarupt> maybe my chances are better there
<Booyakasha> prettythat's good news viper
<maccorin> i'm thinking maybe i'm forgetting a step
<Booyakasha> errr
<Booyakasha> haha..
<viper12> booyak.....saw a couple people mention some synaptic probs earlier....not quite the same, but I'd wait a day to see if that's fixed. (I've seen the synaptics get updated 4 days in a row this last week.)
<maccorin> no ideas?
<Booyakasha> cool. It's not a huge problem.. just a little bug that really doesn't bother me much. Thanks again
<thoreauputic> there was a gftp issue in warty a couple of days ago with apt, I think
<thoreauputic> wanted to remove it to do dist-upgrade
<jesuel> uhg
<jesuel> WoW is pissing me off
<jesuel> stupid stupid evil game
<viper12> macorrin......in the volume control.......if the device selected is the OSS you'll sometimes get problems as alsa would be listed as the 'other' device.  you might want to check that.
<maccorin> viper12: you mean volume control in gnome?
<viper12> yep
<jesuel> how is everyone doing tonite :)
<Quarupt> WERE CONNECTED
<jesuel> good
<jesuel> take a screenshot ;p
<Myrtti> cold morning
<maccorin> k, sorry... not used to actually _using_ all those nifty X utilities ;)
<Myrtti> or not
<viper12> and you're still chatting here quarupt? shakes head.
<Booyakasha> heh.. what's wrong with WoW?
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: do we get a running commentary?
<Myrtti> just -12C's
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> yea wtf
<maccorin> viper12: the volume controller in gnome gives me a no device found error too
<jesuel> Booyakasha, just some idiots ganking me
<viper12> maccorin, warty or hoary?
<maccorin> it shows up in lspci, it's an AC97.. warty
<Booyakasha> heh yeah, getting ganked sucks
<viper12> hmmm.  what did you change? anything recent?
<crimsun> maccorin: cat /proc/asound/modules
<maccorin> viper12: no
<maccorin> i just installed
<maccorin> and just got my mouse working ;)
<maccorin> <----- brandon|dead
<jesuel> Booyakasha, you play wow?
<viper12> okay.....so clean in stall......have you done the synaptics update  yet?
<jesus\> alsa device "default" is already in use by another program
<jesus\> how do I fix that?
<maccorin> crimsun: nothing, but the modules show up in lsmod
<jesus\> there are no other progs running using sound
<maccorin> viper12: uh, i just used apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<maccorin> i assume that will do...
<crimsun> jesus\: kill esd/polypaudio
<viper12> uh...........macorrin...........you mean you WERE on warty and you did a dist-upgrade to hoary or what?
<maccorin> um, i uncommented the universal in /etc/apt/sources.list
<maccorin> and i did
<maccorin> apt-get update
<maccorin> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Booyakasha> jesuel: yup
<alka_trash> hey all
<viper12> have you rebooted since doing all of that macorrin?
<maccorin> it's using the warty sources still
<jesuel> Booyakasha, what server/faction/race/class?
<maccorin> viper12: no
<alka_trash> I wonder if the new 2.6.11 will be that much faster/snappier.
<viper12> try that first........(sound especially the ac97 stuff can be awfully persnickety).
<Quarupt> I gotta see for about 20 seconds
<maccorin> k, brb
<Quarupt> then ADNORMAL CALL TERMINATION
<Quarupt> damn it all
<jesuel> lol
<Quarupt> she was topless
<alka_trash> who
<jesuel> maybe she turned it off ;p
<Quarupt> maybe
<viper12> ahhh the evil B.B syndrome for quarupt.  lmao x 10
<Booyakasha> Stonespire, alliance, warrior(i'm a team player haha)
<jesus\> thanks crimsun
<Booyakasha> used to be on kil'jaeden
<jesuel> level?
<TomAraya> Hello. Just curious, but when I am running a music player, I can't hear any other sounds (like Gaim notification sounds) it seems like there is no polyphony for Ubuntu.. is there something I need to set?
<Quarupt> oh well mercury is like 90%
<Booyakasha> with an undead warlock. just got it up to 32 so nothing major
<jesuel> my rogue is 60 troll on deathwing
<Booyakasha> my lvl on stonespire is only 18.. but it just got reset so it's pretty average
<Booyakasha> actually, it's new.. what am I talking about
<jesuel> i also have a 16 ne hunter on silver moon
<viper12> Tom, warty or hoary, and did it work before, or is this a new install?
<Booyakasha> cool cool. Yeah my roommates made me buy the game.. it's fun stuff. I haven't played an online game in years
<TomAraya> Warty, never worked.
<HrdwrBoB> guys, I love WoW too, but it's offtopic :)
<SiliconViper> viper12, yep, that worked. Thanks for the tip.
<Quarupt> hell yeah world of warcraft kicks ASS
<Booyakasha> heh, sorry bob
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: I noticed system sounds work when I'm using rhythmbox, but not xmms or beep
<viper12> there are some hardware guides in the ubuntu forums about the warty issues......unless someone here has more intimate knowledge....I'm on hoary and can't remember all the ins/outs on the warty side.
<Quarupt> 6 more minutes
<viper12> and np Silicon, gld to help. :)
<TomAraya> thoreauputic, it's not really a big deal, I was just wondering if there an easy fix.
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: gstreamer issue? I don't know enough to tell
<maccorin> viper12: still no devices
<alka_trash> TomAraya: I know in beep that you can select the driver to use, double check that your using esd, or maybe trying another one like alsa
<TomAraya> alka_trash: Thanks for the advice.
<TomAraya> I'll try that.
<alka_trash> TomAraya: no prob, let me know if this works
<alka_trash> ls
<alka_trash> oops
<Quarupt> if this damn mercury doesnt work after downloading all 86 megs of it at 3K im gunna get so mad im gunna dual boot XP
<Quarupt> I SWEAR ill do it!!
<viper12> okay.......macc...........what exactly did you turn off in the bios again?
<TomAraya> I'll have to grab beep first.
<maccorin> viper12: just the legacy usb support, and parallel port
<maccorin> nothing else
<jesuel> Quarupt, heh
<Quarupt> Nobody move or the Penguin gets it!!
* thoreauputic runs away from Quarupt in case he uses XP and it blows up
<viper12> and i'll brb in 2 minutes........nicotine withdrawal syndrome..........lemme think on that a sec. maccorin.  brb.
<alka_trash> Quarupt: do you mean this one http://www.linux-xp.ru/
<jesuel> keke :)
<maccorin> viper12: i didn't have sound before then though i don't think either
<viper12> nods.  brb.
<maccorin> viper12: kk, i'm gonna go smoke to
<Quarupt> alka_trash, no but that looks interesting
<Quarupt> is it like Lindows?
<jesuel> well, this new powersupply sure fixed my overheating problems lol
<Quarupt> or Linsphere or whatever bill made em change there name too
<jesuel> my poor system before the new powersupply was running around 80C
<Quarupt> Oh i mean Sir Bill as of yesterday
<Quarupt> did ya hear he was Knighted?
<jesuel> oh god
<somebuddy> ?
<TomAraya> He actually isn't Sir Bill though.
<TomAraya> As he isn't English.
<Quarupt> i knoiw cause he isnt native UK
<Quarupt> but still
<jesuel> who cares... ;p
<Quarupt> ALl HAil LINUS
<TomAraya> KDB or something. Knights of something Britain
<Quarupt> Hail
<jesuel> he's a knight that goes NI!
<jesuel> lol
<thoreauputic> It continues the mediaeval tradition of honouring robber barons...
<Quarupt> he can still put KDB on his business cards
<maccorin> viper12: when you get back, i'm back just to let you know
<smo> KBE .. Knight of the British Empire  (or what's left of it..)
<Quarupt> KBE ya
<factotum> SiliconViper: sorry for the late reply, but thanks!!
<esher> http://www.sowerbutts.com/linux-mac-mini/
<viper12> back maccorin.  and yw factotum. :)
<maccorin> hehe
<factotum> SiliconViper: I tried it last in Slackware about a year ago, it worked alright but no sound and wierd random sprites poping up on anything that was "moving"
<maccorin> viper12: i may have found a useful error message in dmesg
<maccorin> i'm googling it now
<maccorin> ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -13
<factotum> so that is good to know
<viper12> Okay macc.....first thing.........open system/device manager.  scroll down that list...............to see if its listed.  2nd...what kernel are you using?
<viper12> (the ac97).
<maccorin> :exec -o uname -a
<maccorin> oops
<maccorin> Linux lappy 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<jesuel>  oh god, Carly Fiorina may be going to world bank, ANOTHER company for her to screw up :(
<maccorin> viper12: yes it's listed
<viper12> okay, first thing.........update your kernel to the 686 version. (first thing I ALWAYS do.)
<somebuddy> why would the world bank take her at this point?
<maccorin> k, i was going to make a custom one soon anyways, should i just do that now?
<jesuel> somebuddy, maybe they feel they need her personel and cost overruns, to screw their company up.
<viper12> you don't really need to do a 'custom' kernel.  just synaptic and get the latest one...it will build all the stuff for you.
<maccorin> viper12: yea... i know i don't need to but ... i always do anyways
<viper12> lol.
<somebuddy> meh, she butchered hp
<maccorin> oh well, for now i'm just installing linux-686-smp
<maccorin> (smp for the HT)
<somebuddy> then again, i dont really like hp, so thats not so bad
<viper12> yep.
<jesuel> somebuddy, no kidding.
<jesuel> and they paid her 45million bucks too
<thoreauputic> viper12: do you find changing to i686 kernel makes a big difference (just curious)
<maccorin> oh, it edits my menu.lst for me
<maccorin> nice
<maccorin> anyways.... new kernel boot, brb
<viper12> yep.  its faster (optimized) for the newer chipsets (especially on the laptop side).....noticeably so.
<thoreauputic> OK
<alka_trash> somebuddy: HP, Dell, whoever it's really about the same, at least on the desktop market
<viper12> On the hoary side, just moving to the 10-4 686 made TONS of difference to my laptop.
<thoreauputic> might try it then, i haven't bothered so far...
<Deschanel> Hello.. Last night I tried the Ubuntu (warty) LIVE CD and I have some problems.. The rebooting is fine, the commands are fine, Ubuntu runs fastly and then I got the problems. The screen flashes NON-STOP and it drives me crazy... And my 2nd problem is that the resolution is set to 800x600 and I can't set it up to 1024x768. Any help??
<viper12> it won't kill anything thor.
<thoreauputic> viper12: no, I realise that :)
<somebuddy> alka: well true, but i have seen nothing but mass hardware failure from hp.  now this is ages ago, as I build my own systems now, but I shudder to think that people buy their desktops
<viper12> the 386 is limited in how it looks at memory (for backward compatibility), and from the reading I've done, the 686 supports a wider variety of newer hardware..
<somebuddy> im all for hp's mass investment in research though
<Deschanel> anyone?:(
<alka_trash> Deschanel: warty or hoary
<TongMaster> anyone used Warty on a Compaq  armada m300?
<Deschanel> warty!
<viper12> and lol thoreau...I KNOW you know.......I keep forgetting to take off the 'tech-teachy/preachy' hat......... heh heh
<alka_trash> what type of video card and monitor?
<maccorin> Linux lappy 2.6.8.1-5-686-smp #1 SMP Sat Feb 12 01:22:34 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<thoreauputic> viper12: well, this machine has a celeron 2Ghz cpu so I guess it's worth a try
<maccorin> viper12: still no device
<viper12> yeah I'd do it thoreau.
<Deschanel> I don't know. How can I check that? I've got Gateway m305 laptop
<alka_trash> Deschanel: just a sec
<viper12> silly question here, but............maccorin, did you have xp on that machine prior.......and did the audio work then?
<maccorin> viper12: yes, and yes
<viper12> nods.
<maccorin> both with xp home, and xp pro
<viper12> okay......you listed the device as an ATI ac97 correct?
<maccorin> correct
<maccorin> ati IXP AC97
<somebuddy> hmmm, 3am.  i think its time for shuteye
<maccorin> dmesg shows the probe failed with error -13, i'm gonna look that up
<viper12> i'm digging here, but wasn't there a parameter in the ATI settings for xorg that had something to do with sound?- putting that out for anyone.........gah.
<Quarupt> Mecrury says it supports video confrencing but not webcam viewing...??????
<viper12> and do that maccorin........there's something about that ati prefix thats nagging at me here.  I should know what that error is, but its a tip of the tongue thing. grrrr.
<factotum> wierd question... anyone know of a way to adjust the gamma of the display?
<maccorin> not finding it on google... i guess i'll just have to look in the kernel sources :/
<maccorin> time to apt-get them
<viper12> got the solution macc............and you may not like it.
<maccorin> uh oh
<maccorin> what?
<maccorin> if you say return the laptop... i'm gonna kick you
<thoreauputic> factotum: xgamma
<factotum> thoreauputic: thanks
<viper12> and thoreau............here's a kernel 'issue' for the 686 for ya.  The ATI ac97.......REQUIRES  at LEAST the 2.6.10-686 kernel.
<thoreauputic> factotum: according to the man page it adjusts gamma
<viper12> so..............to get that particular p.o.s. sound to work............you've gotta update to the hoary release.
<maccorin> viper12: oh, so i just need to build a new kernel
<maccorin> not a problem
<factotum> oh, is it in the x man, or its own man page?
<maccorin> viper12: hows about... i just run 2.6.10 on werty ;)
<thoreauputic> viper12: heh - well luckily my compis a couple of years old ;)
<factotum> found it nevermind
<viper12> I'm not sure  maccorin........that would be outside of 'stable' warty......and I ain't saying it wouldn't work just fine......but.........you could try it.
<thoreauputic> man xgamma
<jesuel> eh, linux hasnt been too nice to my laptop either, I have a emachine m6805
<viper12> I'm running hoary, and luv it, but it IS a testing environment at this point...........
<maccorin> viper12: i haven't run a default kernel for more then 2 days (except on servers, and some FBSD machines) in 5 years
<maccorin> i think it'll work
<jesuel> It does not want to cooperate with linux very well.
<viper12> yep...........well according to the stuff I just checked the ATI ac97 variant is supported with 2.6.10.  :)
<thoreauputic> factotum: BTW I'd never heard of it - I just did a "locate gamma" *grin*
<maccorin> viper12: where did you get that info?
<maccorin> the kernel changelogs?
<factotum> thoreauputic: pppfftt, sure rub it in
<viper12> hang on.......it was an ubuntu post area...just sec.:
<factotum> point taken
<thoreauputic> factotum: hehe
<viper12> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10520.html
<thoreauputic> factotum: sorry ... :'(
<viper12> the problem is similar.......and the user reposted the 'fix' about 1/2 down the page of posts.
<StoffBox-Steve> good Morging :)
<factotum> thoreauputic: no no, its fine
<factotum> thoreauputic: i should have thought of it myself
<maccorin> viper12: ah
<maccorin> well... i'll try 2.6.11
<maccorin> and give you a report
<factotum> im a bit rusty so its a good refresher
<viper12> lmao........i was going to say..........I've been tempted to check out 11 since I read about it........would like to hear how that works.
<factotum> i ran slackware for about 2 years, didnt touch a computer for about 8 months and here i am again kinda starting over
<maccorin> i installed .11 on deb today
<thoreauputic> factotum: welcome back :)
<maccorin> no probs yet
<factotum> thoreauputic: well thank you :D
<viper12> :)
<factotum> i didnt think i was going to get by without windows, but so far so good
<maccorin> factotum: the only thing windows is useful for.. is work that requires it ;)
<maccorin> even then it's usefullnes is marginal
<factotum> exactly
<viper12> I don't miss M$ at all.......haven't even booted it in over a week. (for updating quicken. lol.)
<StoffBox-Steve> and when you love the " oh i klick here and here and oh well here " ... oh no what happend ? << when you love that windows is still good chose :D
<factotum> yea the only reason i had win running where for apps that i never paid for so i figured why bother
<viper12> lol.  The ONLY app I can't replace yet is quicken, as the linux side doens't have the online banking support I need.......but wine solves that............woot!
<viper12> :D
<factotum> cool cool
<thoreauputic> I still have Xp here for a scanner that won't run in linux - but I don't really know why I haven't ditched the scanner (it's a cheapy)
<maccorin> viper12: i dunno if it has online banking... actually i do, it doesn't, but gnucash can export to quicken files
<maccorin> and is very nice
<viper12> I lucked out in the scanning department..........my epson rx500 all in one is supported via xsane AND the ppd's are all there in hoary.
* thoreauputic ponders an HP scanner and getting a few extra gigs space on his hard drive by nuking XP
<factotum> i have a hp scanner, from what ive read so far it should work fine (crossing fingers)
<thoreauputic> factotum: yeah, HP scanners seem well supported
<factotum> their printers are a breeze too
<viper12> maccorin...I chatted with the gnucash devs the other day......and although they can import QIF (banking files), they don't have the capabiltiy to connect with a bank for transparent updating...and won't as they don't have the resources for it.
<viper12> the hp support in linux is first rate factot..........as is epson........the only really not 'fun' printers are canon and lexmark.
<factotum> yea, i have a canon s600...its a pain
<trust> Hi there!
<maccorin> viper12: ah
<maccorin> viper12: ea... i said i didn't think it did online banking for you
<maccorin> but i knew it could do qif files
<maccorin> wasn't sure if that was enough for you
<viper12> yep.  I'm trying to get my dad's lexmark z605 working....lex has a driver, but its proprietary for cups......going to 'see' tomorrow...oughta be interesting.
<maccorin> i use gnucash to run my buisness and i'm quite happy with it
<viper12> Yeah, I'm spoiled by online banking though.....I haven't had to reconcile an account in more than 4 years because of it......and I don't want to go 'backward'.......if you know what i mean.
<factotum> eesh, especially after 4 years
<maccorin> yea
<viper12> yep.  the bank download/compare to account is like 'heaven' for me.  auto-magic reconcile on the fly is da-bomb'.
<viper12> I was really surprise to find that the linux side (meaning open source) has so FEW alternatives to quicken.  hell compared to Intuit,,,,,,,,, microsoft doesn't have a clue to the word 'monopoly'. lmao
<factotum> another odd question, is there a way that i can do desktop wheel switching like in fluxbox, in gnome? or should I go ask in #gnome?
<factotum> meanwhile, Ill hit google :>
<thoreauputic> factotum: one reason I like fluxbox, too
<thoreauputic> factotum: I don't think gnome can do it
<viper12> factot......sorry, i've always run gnome or kde........what do you mean by 'wheel switching'? brain fart over here.
<factotum> spin the wheel changes desktops
<factotum> in a nutshell
<viper12> lmao.......brain unfarted right before you said that.  that would drive me bonkers........I'm always fiddling with the wheel when not in a wheelable window........I'd probably get sick. lol
<thoreauputic> you can also shove windows from one workspace to another in fluxbox by dragging them
<factotum> thoreauputic: lol
<thoreauputic> factotum: true - nice feature ! :)
<factotum> supposedly its possible in 2.9.x
<factotum> no explanation though
<factotum> thoreauputic: yea, i love it
<factotum> hmmph, not much in google either, its alright, I'll live
<thoreauputic> gnome is OK - but flux can look just as nice if you run gnome-settings-daemon, and I find it has features I prefer like the above
<thoreauputic> people think it's spartan, but I don't find it so
<factotum> gnome-settings-daemon you say? hmmmm..
<johnnybezak> factotum: thats what i do
<thoreauputic> factotum: yes, you just add an if statement in .xsession for it and have it start
<johnnybezak> just put gnome-settings-daemon in .xsession
<johnnybezak> then you can just set your wallpaper etc. with gnome tools
<factotum> oh wow
<maccorin> viper12: does ubuntu depend on devfs or anything?
<viper12> back.
<maccorin> :WHO
<maccorin> oops
<maccorin> :who
<factotum> err.. I dont seem to have an .xsession file, should I just create one?
<maccorin> argh, hate that commands start with /
<maccorin> gotta fix that
<maccorin> there we go ;)
<johnnybezak> factotum: yep
<viper12> what's the prob maccor?
<factotum> alright
<thoreauputic> factotum: yes, you put a .xsession in your home dir
<maccorin> viper12: nothing i just need to make a startup file for my irc client that makes sane settings
<maccorin> viper12: but i did have a question
<jesus\> argh fglrx and xorg are having serious issues
<jesus\> this redraw is awfull
<maccorin> is there anything that ubuntu depends on in the kernel i should know about
<factotum> and just add that gnome-settings-daemon line?
<maccorin> (like... devfs for instance)
<jesus\> i can't even scroll my webpage smoothly on a P4 1.8 with a radeon 8500, but I do get 2000FPS in glxgears
<Adrenal> ok, i formatted
<johnnybezak> factotum: my .xsession file "gnome-settings-daemon & torsmo & fluxbox" (with a carriage return after each command)
<trust> jesus\, heh
<factotum> alright
<KingTana> can someone help me with setting up my dial up connection please?
<viper12> ubuntu is debian based, but its in the SID branch, so as far as any real dpendencies, not sure.......but if you're customizing the kernel, you know how to add the modules you need anyway.
<viper12> jes make sure you keep grub with the older versions.  heh heh
<Adrenal> now, during the format, xorg asked me some questions about res. Evidently, i answered wrong, as now the highest res i can get is 1024. Now could someone please tell me how to fix this before i shoot myself in the foot?
<thoreauputic> KingTana: possibly
<maccorin> viper12: true, i was mostly just making sure i don't need devfs
<maccorin> but sid does not
<factotum> alright, bbiab see what happens i guess
<maccorin> so i'll assume ubuntu doesn't as well
<Adrenal> oh come one, i've already lost everything, someone take pity on me
<viper12> macc...you should be okay then. I'm not a kernel hacker type yet......just a tech for 20 years, which means I RTFM my guts out before getting into something new..........I just havne't neede to play kernel-hockey as ubuntu's packaging has been superb.
<viper12> :)
<thoreauputic> KingTana: OK what are the issues?
<KingTana> thoreauputic:Ompault old me there are three basic questions i needed to answer to get any help at all
<thoreauputic> which were?
<maccorin> viper12: ah, i'm more of the do-it-yourself kind of guy, and there was a while where i got into hacking the kernel source
<StoffBox-Steve> KingTana, DialUp work ?
<KingTana> im going to type em
<viper12> Adrenai......you can edit the xorg.conf file and add the higher rez in manually.......just make sure the refresh rates (hor and vert.) are correct for the monitor.
<Adrenal> come on, i don't want to have to format again
<maccorin> so, i learned my way around it pretty well
<viper12> lol macc.
<Adrenal> viper12: how?
<thoreauputic> KingTana: one at a time I hope :)
<factotum> well I notice right off that the fonts look better
<KingTana> yah lol
<viper12> you go to /etc/X11 and use gedit on the xorg.conf file.  scroll down to the monitor section..........you'll see the format of the rez and just add the ones you want (higher rez before lower rez.
<KingTana> thoreauputic:(A)What is the result of "ls -al /dev/ttyS2"
<viper12> there are examples of the xorg.conf and the xfree.conf files in the ubuntu howto's and forum howto sections.
<KingTana> : and by inputting that into terminal , i got this back
<thoreauputic> KingTana: and the answer is?
<factotum> one thing, does it matter that im still using gdm for the .xsession file to work properly?
<KingTana> "crw-rw----1 root dialout   4 , 66 2005-03-03 11:28 /dev/ttyS2
<thoreauputic> factotum: choose system session
<Adrenal> not working
<Adrenal> oh ffs
<viper12> ?
<Adrenal> reformating
<factotum> lol alright, try it again then I guess
<factotum> brb
<Adrenal> too pissed off already
<thoreauputic> KingTana: and is your modem on ttyS2?
<maccorin> jesus this thing compiles fast
<KingTana> Yes
<viper12> sigh.
<KingTana> I have Voicemodem V90
<KingTana> on COM3
<maccorin> so, is there any plans for a sparc64 version of ubuntu?
<StoffBox-Steve> ahh i hope my neighbor get his ass out of his bed, i what you setup my Samba
<StoffBox-Steve> you = to ^^
<thoreauputic> KingTana: and are you a member of the "dip" group? (type   groups to find out)
<viper12> he's reformatting cuz he's pissed about missing rez and all he had to do was add em' back in to the file? gads....he needs to take a valium and sleep it off.
<jesus\> I had 2000FPS with fglrx as driver, i updated my kernel and now I get 60 FPSn is there something else I should do/update?
<KingTana> groups
<KingTana> ?
<trust> trust@ubuntu:~ $ glxgears
<trust> Segmentation fault
<trust> =((
<monoxide> trust, welcome to my world
<thoreauputic> KingTana: just the word  groups
<StoffBox-Steve> i think he is thoreauputic he can you POM
<KingTana> groups
<trust> monoxide, =(
<KingTana> like that?
<StoffBox-Steve> jap KingTana
<maccorin> yes, but in a terminal
<jesus\> lol trust that's even worse :)
<KingTana> ok
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: ?
<trust> I blame it on hoary =(
<KingTana> its on duel boot with winXP , which im on now , so i'll have to write this stuff down
<factotum> ummmmm...wow
<thoreauputic> KingTana: basically this is how you can get dialup to work:
<trust> I shall reboot
<thoreauputic> KingTana: add yourself to the dip group
<trust> I'm sure that might help after installing a new kernel...
<StoffBox-Steve> i mean "pon" thoreauputic , KingTana has the prob since a few days, and he must be in the group dip  why he can use "pon" :D
<factotum> this is pretty cool
<thoreauputic> KingTana: run sudo pppconfig in aterminal
<KingTana> I ran pppconfig
<KingTana> and set up a connection
<thoreauputic> KingTana: then you shouldbe able to use pon and poff to connect/disconnect
<KingTana> then i tried "pon:
<viper12> eyes be fried..............bed..........must.........go........to.......bed.........g'nite you crazy folks...catch ya later. :)
<KingTana> "pon"
<KingTana> and
<KingTana> it just jumped down to a line
<StoffBox-Steve> bye viper12 gN
<KingTana> like this
<KingTana> >
<thoreauputic> KingTana: and it didn't dial, right?
<KingTana> right
<thoreauputic> KingTana: is this a hardware modem (external) ?
<KingTana> no
<KingTana> my modem is internal
<thoreauputic> KingTana: if it's a software modem (winmodem), you need to pay a visit to linmodems.org
<thoreauputic> and see if it's supported in linux
<KingTana> Ompaul said that voicemodem v90 was supported by linux
<thoreauputic> KingTana: OK - did you find a driver for it?
<StoffBox-Steve> its an standart Modem :)
<KingTana> No , i wasn't sure what to do
<thoreauputic> KingTana: or did ompaul say it was a hardware modem that didn't need a driver?
<KingTana> he said i would have to find a driver
<thoreauputic> I suggest you look at linmodems.org then
<trust> ok, well that really didn't help
<thoreauputic> KingTana: do you know the chipset?
<KingTana> No , how do i find out
<thoreauputic> KingTana: when you get back to your linux install, try running lspci to see what it says about the modem
<KingTana> *downloading scanModem*
<thoreauputic> that's   lspci    in a terminal
<thoreauputic> KingTana: for instance I have a lucent modem which is supported ( don't use it tough as I have a hardware modem anyway)
<thoreauputic> *though
<KingTana> oh
<StoffBox-Steve> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool. my BigFatCat is fallen down of the monitor
<`shane> anyone having problems with sound not working at all?
<`shane> maybe after an upgrade?
<thoreauputic> KingTana: if this isn't a laptop you will save yourself a lot of hassle by just buying an external hardware modem
<StoffBox-Steve> AC97, sounds still working fine at all
<`shane> I'm not really sure when the problem started, I just returned from Europe and have done an apt-get upgrade since
<KingTana> Ok , and hmm i download scanModem , but its just a bunch of code
<trust> bahbahbah!
<maccorin> `shane: i have, with the ATI AC97 card
<maccorin> but... it never worked for me
<`shane> hmm
<LinuxG0d> lol
<maccorin> i'm installing a newer kernel that has support for it
<maccorin> as we speak
<`shane> I have your typical Soundblaster Live
<maccorin> ah
<maccorin> emu101k
<trust> any idea how I can work out what's causing seg faults in glxgears, glxinfo and, more frighteningly, xmms =(
<maccorin> or whatever
<`shane> I don't even know where to start looking beyone all my volume controls :P
<`shane> it works in my windows partition though so its not hardware
<maccorin> `shane: lsmod, and look for emu101k
<trust> `shane, hm
<maccorin> at least i think that's the name of the module for SBLiv
<trust> `shane, what sound card is this?
<maccorin> *Live
<`shane> ok
<maccorin> trust: he said SB Live
* trust reads up
<trust> oh
<trust> nm then
<`shane> maybe my brother b0rked something while I was away, he does a lot of recording
<trust> `shane, you got a tv card too?
<`shane> no
<trust> mmk
<trust> my expertese with sound problems is exhausted =(
<`shane> also, I love to upgrade everything blindly in Linux
* StoffBox-Steve is away: Ich bin beschftigt
<trust> heh
<trust> I did the same
<`shane> thanks anyway =] 
<maccorin> Shambler: so was it in 'lsmod' or not?
<`shane> looking
<trust> now I'm getting segmentation faults on may things
<maccorin> errr... `shane i mean
<maccorin> brb, i need to reboot my new shiny kernel
<`shane> where do I find that? :P I found a binary file
<`shane> <---newb
<trust> `shane, what yer looking for?
<`shane> lsmod
<`shane> then emu101k I believe
<trust> tried just running lsmod?
<`shane> ahhhh
<`shane> haha
<`shane> love those program names
<`shane> ;)
<trust> heh
<trust> shit
<trust> I'm late
<trust> (pardon the language)
<shock> good morning
<StoffBox-Steve> GoMos shock
<factotum> yea theres the "pornview" image viewer, bitchx the list goes on and on
<`shane> snd_emu10k1            80776  3
<`shane> snd                    50660  12 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep
<`shane> lots of other snd_* stuff
<`shane> I'm not too worried about it, I'll re-install if I have to...at least it doesn't take long
<techroit> hi
<techroit> .
<jesus\> grmbl
<jesus\> fglrx doesn't like me
<spliter> guys does anybody know where can I see the results on Ubunutu's "Website Look'n'Feel Competition"?
<spliter> or maybe where can I ask about it
<maccorin> well, i have sound now ;)
<ftwig> anyone built a low latency kernel?
<maccorin> to whomever it may concern: 2.6.11 works fine with werty
<maccorin> ftwig: i assume your talking about that patch set that CCRMA or whatever put out a long time ago for 2.4
<maccorin> most of those were included into 2.6
<maccorin> anyways
<ftwig> maccrin:will actualy a ll kernel on 2.6, was goint to use Con Kolivas patches.
<maccorin> ah
<ftwig> maccrin:cant quite work out whitch patch to use.   What is -ck1?
<maccorin> i haven't much exp with ck sources
<maccorin> sorry :(
<maccorin> ftwig: what exactly are you going to be using this kernel for?
<ftwig> maccrin:music production
<maccorin> ah
<jesus\> daniels:  are you there?
<maccorin> use a fast filesystem, make your kernel preemptible, use the O(1) schedular, and make sure you record to a diff drive then you run the program on
<maccorin> and you should be ok ;)
<johnnybezak> anyone had any experience with settign locales i seem to have broken mine
<johnnybezak> there doesnt appear to be any problems i just get annoying error message
<johnnybezak> s
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: such as?
<koke> hi all
<koke> anybody with tomboy problems??
<thoreauputic> tomboys always cause problems...
<koke> :D
<monoxide> lol
<syltty> just compiled 2.6.11 for warty. everything runs fine except gcc compiler segfaults when i try to compile any program. Any ideas ?
<monoxide> tomboys suck
<ICU> koke: hmm problems ... well it simply doesn't work :P
* thoreauputic reflects that "doesn't work" seems to be the most common error message, although he's never actually seen it himself... hehe
<ftwig> maccrin:I understand the fast file system bit but not the rest.  Was hoping to use a patch
* monoxide considers hitting thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> monoxide: haha - "how to be annoying on IRC" is the title of my upcoming book ... :D
<koke> ICU: I meant that :)
<monoxide> lol
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: when i do stuff like start ddclient i get something like this
<koke> I've upgraded all the system but keeps crashing
<johnnybezak> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<johnnybezak> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<johnnybezak>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en_GB:en_US:en",
<johnnybezak>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<johnnybezak>         LANG = "en_AU"
<johnnybezak>     are supported and installed on your system.
<johnnybezak> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<monoxide> the title of my next book is "How to find people in IRC"
<thoreauputic> aargh
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: it's just telling you which possibilities it has tested
<dand> hi! is there a standard process for creating a language mailing list?
<thoreauputic> it's not an error
<thoreauputic> monoxide: people? You expect to find people on IRC??
<KingTana> thoreauputic:I typed in "groups" in terminal , and it returned "root" , then i typed in "lspci" in terminal , and it came back with alot of stuff , but i did see it said "Modem:Broadcom Corporation BCM4212 v.90 56k modem
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: are you getting US spelling in spellcheck?
<monoxide> rephrase: "How to connect a nick on IRC to a physical address in the real world"
<monoxide> thoreauputic, not really.
<thoreauputic> KingTana: you typed it as root
<ftwig> maccrin:I'me in xconfig, how do I make the kernel preemtive?
<KingTana> also , in "lspci" i seen "HostBridge:Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Hostbridge (rev 04)
<thoreauputic> KingTana: that's not very informative when you are trying to find out which groups your user belongs to...
<thoreauputic> but at least you have an ID for your modem now
<KingTana> thats the only thing it returned
<thoreauputic> KingTana: the only way the "groups" command can return "root" is if you type it as root
<KingTana> oh
<StoffBox-Steve> KingTana, it seems your modem is not supportet
<KingTana> Ah , thankyou for letting me know
<KingTana> I gotta find one now
<KingTana> ;)
<thoreauputic> good 'ol Broadcom strikes again...
<KingTana> Thoreauputic: so if i get acer "external hardware modem" linux should recognize it , and i can get online easily by using the "pon/poff" commands , after i setup my connection?
<StoffBox-Steve> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17052 KingTana take a look at this ForumPost it looklike as the same modem, put cat tell you it helps ...
<thoreauputic> KingTana: it doesn't need to be "acer" - any hardware modem is fine in linux
<KingTana> thoreauputic:yes i know , i was just stating one
<thoreauputic> KingTana: and the thing to be sure of when setting up pppconfig is thet your user is in the "dialout" and "dip" groups
<thoreauputic> KingTana: OK ;)
<StoffBox-Steve> thoreauputic, :D routers are nice *hehe* Inet goes on and on, whatever your OS is :D
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: yeah, my next investment will be ADSL and a router ;)
<thoreauputic> 56K can be a real pain
<KingTana> thoreauputic:I added a ppp user , in advanced settings after i got done with setting up the connection
<SiliconViper> Herm... how would I get 'modconf' on Ubuntu? apt-get install modconf doesn't install it (package does not exist).
<monoxide> thoreauputic, here here... im getting adsl soon
<thoreauputic> KingTana: ? Why? Not necessary
<StoffBox-Steve> have ADSl 2Mb/s and a small D-Link router, works fine for me and my neighbor .. and all the people that come form time to time .. just plug it and Inet ready :D
<thoreauputic> KingTana: if your default user is in the groups I mentioned, dialup should work fine
<KingTana> thoreauputic:so i need to go to "terminal" , not "root terminal" and type in "groups"
<thoreauputic> KingTana: yes, right :)
<KingTana> and make sure "tanner" (aka "user") comes up there
<KingTana> tanner = my user name
<thoreauputic> KingTana: well,  if you do it as "tanner" you will get a list of the groups tanner belongs to
<StoffBox-Steve> just type groups and something like this come up > steve adm dialout cdrom floppy audio src video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<thoreauputic> KingTana: to add tanner to dip , you do:
<thoreauputic> sudo adduser tanner dip
<thoreauputic> then log out and in again
<KingTana> ok
<KingTana> what about the dial out?
<jesuel> Just curious, i have a tv card that i have to specify the card and tuner type with modprobe. I endup having to rmmod and adding the module manually every reboot. What  file do i need to specify my specific card in. So that it will work automatically @ reboot
<thoreauputic> for some unknown reason the default user in warty isn't in the "dip" group by default
<Lathiat> jesuel: you can just add it to /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> KingTana: same syntax:  sudo adduser tanner dialout
<StoffBox-Steve> im not on Dip by default thoreauputic, but not need to be :)
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: right, it's only needed for dialup
<mete> hi
<jesuel> Lathiat, that was easy ;-0
<thoreauputic> the devs seem to have missed it - probably because none of them use dialup
<mete> does anyone have experience with setup up the wlan stuff?
<StoffBox-Steve> i think, its the way you install Ubuntu, i have DHCP so ubuntu know i dont need dip :)
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: wrong. I'm on dialup and it didn't add me to "dip" - I knew, fortunately
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: this has caused a lot of new people troubles
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: I've actually spent hours with people in pm trying to get them connected
<StoffBox-Steve> i thrust you thoreauputic :) for newbies its not easy to find that reason :)
<thoreauputic> indeed
<jsgotangco> hello hello
<mete> how do I disable the load beep in the terminal, when I misstype something
<thoreauputic> mete: in gnome terminal it's somewhere in the preferences
* thoreauputic looks
<_axel> hi, im using xsane and its detecting my scanner and bla bla and i can use it properly, but it only works if i run it with sudo cause otherwise it says it cant find any devices... i checked and my regular user is in group 'scanner', so what am i doing wrong?
<StoffBox-Steve> *arg* my neightbor could her ass out of the bed .... i what to set up samba
<_axel> i need to let my gf use xsane and im not going to give her root password!
<thoreauputic> mete: edit>> current profile >> general >>terminal bell
<mete> thanks a lot! it works.
<KingTana> thoreauputic:Do all acer modems work for linux?
<thoreauputic> KingTana: I have no idea, sorry
<thoreauputic> KingTana: what you need is a harware modem - most external modems are fine
<thoreauputic> *hardware
<Nermal> acer modems barely work in windows 8|
<StoffBox-Steve> KingTana, http://www.linuxhardware.net/
<vix> hello
<thoreauputic> KingTana: if it comes in a box and plugs in with a serial port, it will probably work
<vix> how can i see mpg and other videos ?
<thoreauputic> Nermal: hmm - my old acer works very well
<thoreauputic> for a 56k modem that is ;-)
<vix> how can i see mpg and other videos ?
<StoffBox-Steve> you need w32condes vix
<vix> ok
<plx> how can i prevent ubuntu from overwriting.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 and changing my Gtk1 settings? should i define it somewhere else?
<Benjamin_L> is it just me, or is the hoary focus bug still unsolved ?
<thoreauputic> plx: I think you need a gtkrc-mine file or something like that
<thoreauputic> and an include statement
<plx> ah, ok.. i'll try
<Fran_Mnt> hola
<plx> hm, the include command is there in my  .gtkrc but the gnome-settings-daemon keeps adding a "raleigh"-theme line..
<niels_> I found a bug in the universe package, libsdl-erlang. Universe is not included in bugzilla, but one of the wiki pages told me to report to MOTU. Is there an official channel for making such repports?
* StoffBox-Steve browse deviantArt for some new Wallpaper :)
* StoffBox-Steve is back (gone 01:07:30)
* StoffBox-Steve is away: Ich bin beschftigt
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: heh - can you turn that off ???
<delltony> question can't tar.gz files be opened using winrar on a windows system? reason i ask i was gonna send my company a file tarballed in gz but they do not run linux
<jsgotangco> i think winrar needs an add on for tarballs
<delltony> jsgotangco, then what would you recommend ?
<thoreauputic> delltony: why not just use zip? zip -r <directory> IIRC
<plx> anyone using his ipod with rhythmbox?
<StoffBox-Steve> sure, thoreauputic :) now it sould be off
<thoreauputic> :)
<StoffBox-Steve> jup is off :)
<delltony> ok ill try that i've just got use to tarin :)
<jsgotangco> hmmm i couldn't say...im not that much of a windows user anymore sorry
<StoffBox-Steve> was an automatic option of the new xchat :D
<thoreauputic> delltony: yeah, zip is the poor relation in linux :)
<thoreauputic> delltony: check the recursive flag - I think it's -r
<Alessio> who is a LocoTeamLeader in this room?
<delltony> ok thanks ilm looking at the man page now
<thoreauputic> k
<vix> how can i see videos ?
<shock> hm... is there a way to set nautlius backgrounds to transparent
<thoreauputic> vix: read http://ubuntuguide.org
<vix> thoreauputic, no time :|
<vix> need it in 5 mins damn
<thoreauputic> shock: not as far as I know
<shock> too sad
<shock> Guess I'll have to wait for the r300 project to get working dri for powerpc ati9600
<shock> :P
<scizzo> vix: videos?
<shock> and use xcompmgr
<scizzo> vix: what videos?
<shock> :)
<vix> scizzo, y
<vix> scizzo, it's a dimostration
<vix> scizzo, i need it fast...
<delltony> hmm i guess this is working willf ind out when it is done zip -r * ~/files/my.zip
<scizzo> vix: well saying "video" tells me only that you want to view a movie or something
<scizzo> vix: what format? what video?
<vix> scizzo,  mpg3
<scizzo> vix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jsgotangco> oh array6 is out
<scizzo> vix: that is the best page to get things going directly...
<jsgotangco> that was fast
<sleeper> un seg voy a buscarte lo del modem
<sleeper> yo esque con modems tapoco tengo ninguna experiencia no me gustan mucho mejor los ethernet
<scizzo> sleeper: #ubuntu-es I think is for spanish talking users
<johnny> is there a way to tell the livecd to setup my res at 1680x1050?
<johnny> the gnome resolution picker only has one res choice
<KingTana> Thoreauputic : Do you think this would work http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=44940&item=6747531382&rd=1
<Lathiat> johnny: you need to add custom modelines for 1680x1050 atm, so on the livecd your probably a bit stuck
<thoreauputic> KingTana: I expect so , yes
<KingTana> thoreauputic: That's not a external one though is it :(
<Lathiat> KingTana: you would have an easier time with an external hardware modem
<Lathiat> KingTana: some internal ones work, but its much easier to get external ones going (that plug into serial port) because they 'just work', dont need special drivers etc
<johnny> aha.. that is said.. hopefully someone will add it to the livecd sometime
<johnny> thanks anyways..
<Lathiat> johnny: file a bug
<johnny> s/said/sad/
<KingTana> Lathiat : Okay , thanks
<Lathiat> im lucky, the modem in my laptop works fairly effortlessly
<johnny> aha.. i really don't want to create an account.. i don't really have access to email atm
<johnny> can you perhaps submit it for me?
<KingTana> Lathiat: Do you mind if i /msg you?
<coroner> has hoary been properly released or is it just a beta version?
<Lathiat> coroner: its in development atm, due for release uh, i think its next month but i could be wrong
<SiliconViper> Herm, would someone be so kind as to point me to documentation on setting up a webcam on ubuntu?
<coroner> ahh thanks, i was just wondering as i downloaded ubuntu warty last night, and didnt see hoary there. only found out about it today while surfing around looking for stuff at work
<Myrtti> are every rar and ace files I download broken, or is there something I don't know about unace and unrar?
<scizzo> Myrtti: well there are 2 different unrar
<scizzo> Myrtti: one that supports newer rar archives and one that is a bit old
<Myrtti> and what do I have to do to get the new one
<scizzo> Myrtti: the one that supports more thingys is located as non-free
<Myrtti> though I need the ace-thing more now
<scizzo> Myrtti: use the universe link
<scizzo> Myrtti: sudo apt-get update ; apt-cache search unrar
<scizzo> Myrtti: you should find the package there
<Lathiat> you probably want 'unrar-nonfree'
<Myrtti> I do have universe on my repositories
<Lathiat> Ycros: so add it
<Myrtti> I wonder why I can't seem to find that one
<scizzo> hmmm
<Lathiat> http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/SynapticHowTo
<Teal`c> last time i tried a livecd (gnoppix i think it was,) i couldn't change the hostname or ip addy of the box without getting into some brain surgery techniques on the iso
<jsgotangco> eh?
<Teal`c> does the ubuntu live cd offer an easy way to change that stuff ?
<Lathiat> Teal`c: yep
<jsgotangco> livecds are supposed to be dhcp in the first place
<Teal`c> well, i dont have dhcp going.. not sure why thats assumed
<Lathiat> system->administration->network
<jsgotangco> ahhh ic
<Lathiat> Teal`c: they will DHCP by default, because that works for most people
<Teal`c> Lathiat, but that has to be done each time it starts up right ?
<Lathiat> of course
<Lathiat> being a livecd, it doesnt store its configuration
<Welly> Hey guys, how do I install a cursor theme which i've downloaded from gnome-look.org?
<Welly> i've unzipped it to /usr/X11etc. etc.
<Lathiat> i think theres some ability to save configuration on flash drives and stuff -- no idea how that works or if it will save network settings, etc
<Teal`c> Lathiat, ya.. shrug, i was hoping for a little text file that could be edited..
<Welly> and moved the index.theme to /etc/X11 etc. etc
<Lathiat> Teal`c: you can do that too
<Lathiat> Teal`c: /etc/network/interfaces
<Lathiat> you usually have something along the lines of
<Lathiat> auto eth0
<Lathiat> iface eth0 inet static
<Lathiat>   address x.x.x.x
<Lathiat>   netmask x.x.x.x
<Myrtti> but still no solution to the unace-problem...
<Lathiat> and then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jsgotangco> bye bye
<Teal`c> Lathiat, i could edit that before burning the iso ?
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> i guess so..
<scizzo> Myrtti: I don't know anything about ace files actually maybe you can use the unrar-nonfree thingy for the ace files
<Lathiat> it might be automatically generated and stuff
<Lathiat> and if you regenerate the iso you'll lose th eboot sector stuff and whatnot
<enver555> hi
<Lathiat> im sure theres some way to do it, shrug
<Lathiat> why not just setup DHCP?
<enver555> i have a little problem with hoary and my ipw2100
<enver555> the wifi card
<enver555> detect wifi networks but doesn't have signal
<enver555> of it
<enver555> with the warty works perfectly
<enver555> Someone can help me?
<Nermal> enver555, I think there are some issues with ipw and hoary
<Myrtti> ok, there seems to be a new version of unace around on winace's pages
<Skid> hi, still having problem sgetting my wifi card recognised, tried wlan-ng and also ndiswrapper... anyone able to assist?
<Myrtti> but I've totally forgot how to install the goddamn thing
<enver555> yes , maybe
<Skid> I've got some syslog out put now, which says its unsuppoted card - but lists the card name ?
<mete> how do I make, that ubuntu finds my wlan device?
<mete> do I need to install a driver?
<Nermal> uh.
<Nermal> depends on your wlan device ?
<Nermal> it should find it automatically... what does iwconfig give you?
<mete> I think it is a broadcom
<Nermal> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
* Nermal hides
<mete> iwconfig shows:
<mete> lo        no wireless extensions.
<mete> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<mete> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Skid> you won't get a broadcom working easily
<Lathiat> mete: your only luck will be ndiswrapper
<mete> but no wlan0
<Skid> broadcom won't release a linux driver
<Skid> I've got an adaptec ultra pcmcia card, which i can't get up either
<Skid> tried for two days now, grr
<mete> so without a driver, it is not possible?
<monoxide> what are the chances i will get a linksys wlan card working on ubuntu?
<Nermal> pretty high
<Nermal> though it depends on the chipset
<monoxide> mete, well without a driver there is nothing to talk to the hardware... ??
<Nermal> mete, well the drivers are in the kernel
<Nermal> normally...
<Nermal> like I said.. whats your wlan device ?
<mete> maybe as module?
<Nermal> christ..
<mete> broadcom
<Nermal> then no
<mete> ok.
<Nermal> as Skid said
<mete> thanks for the info
<Nermal> unless you use ndiswrapper
<Skid>  Nermal do you think I can get an adaptec ultra pcmcia wifi working? - I *think* it's prism2.5 chipset..
<mete> ahh
<mete> I just apt-got it
<Skid> ndiswrapper -l says no hardware is installed
<Nermal> :|
<Lathiat> Skid: did you setup the driver?
<Nermal> Skid, I guess... tried prism54.org ?
<Nermal> Skid, join #prism54 ;)
<Skid> Lathiat: I've tried the howto for ndiswrapper, output says nothing is installed; and I've looked on prism54 but I can't find any reference to the card
<Skid> ah
<StoffBox-Steve> how to deinstall samba-common files without deinstalling ubuntu_desktop ?
<mete> so I download the .inf file for windows and use ndiswrapper -i blah.inf?
<Lathiat> Skid: doesnt mean it wont work, the ndis drivers might be on your driver cd
<Nermal> mete, and the driver
<Nermal> ie: the .sys
<Skid> Lathiat: I've used them off the cd
<Skid> I'll show you the ouotput
<Skid> Installed ndis drivers:
<Skid> adpcnds hardware NOT present
<Skid> that's using the .inf off the driver cd
<Lathiat> you sure you got the right inf?
<Nermal> Skid, :(
<Lathiat> you could find some drivers online and try those
<Skid> there's only 1 for win95 or winnt
<Skid> windows normally uses the one on the root level
<Skid> /cdrom
<Lathiat> altho, lspci, and make sure it is actually there first :)
<Skid> its pcmcia though
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> i didnt know ndiswrapper did pcmcia cards
<Skid> Mar  3 10:39:29 localhost cardmgr[3807] : unsupported card in socket 1
<mete> thanks
<Skid> Mar  3 10:39:29 localhost cardmgr[3807] :   product info: "Adaptec", "Wireles s PC Card V3.0", "", ""
<Skid> Mar  3 10:39:29 localhost cardmgr[3807] :   manfid: 0x9005, 0x0021  function:  6 (network)
<Skid> ^ is from syslog
<Skid> when i remove and replug it back in
<Skid> [10:49]  <Nermal> ie: the .sys <-- you have to load the driver too ?
<Lathiat> Skid: apparently its a prism card
<Skid> yeah
<Myrtti> ok, there actually is a unace2.2 for Linux at winaces pages
<Skid> 2.5 as far as I can tell
<Lathiat> so you want th linux-wlan-ng stuff
<Skid> I've installed it just now
<Myrtti> and it works
<Skid> but it doesn't seem to like it
<Lathiat> http://linux_wless.passys.nl/
<Lathiat> see if you can find the model in there
<Lathiat> claims its supported
<Skid> Adaptec  	802.11b  	AWN 8030  	PCMCIA  	Prism2/2.5/3  	linux-wlan-ng  	
<Skid> 	Tx power 18.5 dBm; http://www.linux-wlan.org <- aye that's it
<Lathiat> so should work fine with the linux-wlan.org stuff
<Lathiat> no iodea hwo to get that going
<Funraiser> all u need:http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<Skid> its probably because im not too sure how to use wlan-ng yet ;)
<Skid> do you think it's becase I installed it via apt?
<Skid> and it might not of installed the prism drivers?
<Skid> hmph, pcmcia is saying that its unsupported.. which is shwa tI don't get
<mete> cu
* mjcugley greets.
<pro> who here is in ZA?
<mjcugley> I'm in Scotland...
<pro> shame
<pro> ;
<pro> :p
<Nermal> not really
<mjcugley> Just installed Ubuntu...  Trying to get my two network cards to work.
<mjcugley> I can have one working, but not the other...
<pro> mjcugley, i have never used ubuntu, but lets see if i can give you a hand there
<pro> type ifconfig -a
<pro> see if you have eth0 and eth1
<mjcugley> Yep, have them both.
<pro> if you do, then its not a big then fo set them both up,
<pro> ok, then open /etc/network/interfaces
<pro> and i assume eth1 has no Inet addr: ?
<mjcugley> eth1 is attatched to my cable modem and gets its IP address by DHCP - that works fine.
<mjcugley> eth0 is attatched to my local network, and is set manually.
<Lathiat> mjcugley: system -> administration -> networking
<mjcugley> When they're both active, only my local network seems to work - I can't get any Internet connectivity.
<Lathiat> just make sure you dont set a gateway in eth0
<Lathiat> and select gateway for eth1 in the drop down list
<Lathiat> and make sure theyre both set to activated
<mjcugley> Ah, okay.  I couldn't seem to do that...  I'll have another go :)
<pro> brb,
<Lathiat> mjcugley: hoary or warty?
<mjcugley> Can't remember - where will it tell me?
<pro> mjcugley,  try cat /etc/issue
<pro> thats a guess
<mjcugley> How interesting - my mouse has just stopped working.
<mjcugley> Oh, back again.  Strange.
<mjcugley> Okay: I'm on Warty
<pro> i need to get me a copy of ubuntu
<bob2> pro: do you want to download it or have a cd sent to you?
<mjcugley> Fantastic!  Taking out the gateway from eth0 worked!
<Lathiat> mjcugley: :)
<pro> i would prefer not to download it
<mjcugley> Now all I have to do is set up internet connection sharing for my other PCs on the network :)
<pro> im on a 128k line
<Lathiat> mjcugley: install firestarter
<Lathiat> mjcugley: firewall which includes support for setting that up
<mjcugley> You can order the CDs, can't you?
<mjcugley> Firestarter - cool.
<pro> mjcugley, echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Lathiat> mjcugley: you can, no orders until the next release though
<StoffBox-Steve> ahh Samba kill me, its works but i cant access any shared; not myown and not the shares on the WIn PC :S
<gurran> i cant get winex to work =(
<pro> and then iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<Lathiat> mjcugley: you can do it manually, but using firestarter would be more friendly and easier
<mjcugley> I think I'll use firestarter :)  I managed to get it working under Debian before, but that was a while ago :)
<Lathiat> its pretty easy
<Lathiat> install it
<Lathiat> run the gui app
<Lathiat> set up the options you need )
<Lathiat> :) rather
<Lathiat> the sharing options are under the preferences
<mjcugley> Darnit, apt-get can't seem to find packages anymore :(
<Lathiat> keep in mind it has a fairly restrictive default firewall, and will probably break samba and stuff
<Lathiat> mjcugley: have you enabled the universe repository?
<mjcugley> Uh, not sure. Given I don't know what you're talking about, probably not :)
<Lathiat> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Lathiat> most software packages are contained in the 'universe' repository
<mete> ndiswrapper -l shows:
<gurran> if u add represory is there adresses i need to set up manualy ?
<mete> Installed ndis drivers:
<mete> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<mete> m
<Lathiat> gurran: You just need to follow the instructions in the SynapticHowto link i pasted above
<mete> but I cannot modprobe ndiswrapper
<Lathiat> mete: what kernel are you running?
<Lathiat> you probably need to install ndiswrapper-source and compile it, i dont thin kits being shipped yet (i think its planned but)
<mete> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<gurran> ok thx
<Lathiat> yeh, try ndiswrapper-source
<Lathiat> i think theres a howto somewhere
<mete> ok, I'll have a look for the howto
<mjcugley> Okay, dl'ing Firestarter...
<gurran> i found KDE in the synaptic program is it just to download and logout and login in the kde system if i install it ?
<mjcugley> I'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter...
<shock> lol
<ep> Hey all.  I'm' using Hoary, on my HP notebook, having an issue with USB.  Doesn't seem to have any power running to it when system starts.
<ep> So  no printer, no wireless mouse.  Any ideas?
<ep> I'm doing a rather sizable upgrade now, but has anyone else dealt with this?
<ep> Anyone?
<delltony> anyone here ok with gimp? reason i ask how do you change the transition time of a animated gif? I know you set hte values to like 1000 but i can't find it anymore. I have 3 layers and i need to change the display time thanks
<pro> tryed #gime?
<pro> tryed #gimp?
<Jento00001> is ubuntu any good?
<pro> Jento00001, i would say it is
<pro> although i have not yet seen it
<ep> I have a high opinion of it.
<pignu> it's smooth
<Jento00001> good for newbs how easy is the installation because gentoo is hard..
<ep> User friendly, and the community for help is very good, but it is solid and only on its first release
<pro> i found out debian is the easy'st OS to install
<pignu> gentoo is hardest you find, around, except LFS, i think
<Jento00001> debian has too much downloads its a waste
<pro> i left a woody CD in my moms PC and she booted off it
<Jento00001> i dont know which flavour to pick as well
<pignu> Jento00001: It's very easy..
<ep> The Second seems to be making great stides to improve.
<pignu> Jento00001: Best starting distro, I'd say
<pignu> Ubuntu that is
<coroner> well, i had to mission it in the rain on the motorbike to get a copy of ubuntu but its time to install this bad baby =)
<pro> i arrived there to find she had installed debian woody on her pc, and bye bye XP and all her data
<Jento00001> ok show me the site :P
<pro> coroner, what bike?
<Jento00001> lol
<coroner> cbr250rr
<pro> ok, i got a 2003 YZF600-R6
<coroner> ohhh very nice
<coroner> what country you from ?
<Jento00001> can someone direct the site for ubuntu
<pro> i also have a TZR250 (3ma-sp)
<Jento00001> is the installation any easy?
<pignu> www.ubuntu.org
<pro> south africa
<pignu> or no
<pignu> hm
<pignu> #topic
<pignu> :)
<pignu> ./topic
<pignu> Jento00001: look in topic and you find it
<pro> and a '98 ZXR400RR (L) its a track bike now,
<ep> 2 great sites for first install are listed at top of chat.  ubuntuguide and ubuntuforum.  I'd check them out
<ep> Great help for configuring and getting answers to questions.
<pro> i polished the frame, swingarm and rims silver and then anadised them black, then sprayed the bike matt black and anadised all the little bits green
<mz2> my network interface is not activated automatically at bootup
<mz2> i need to go activate it from gnome network settings by hand every time
<jorecom> Hi , I'm New ubuntu user , I've setup the OS , but how i can update it now?
<Seveas> mz2 even when you tick "automatically ... when the computer starts"?
<Seveas> jorecom, you can use synaptic for that
<Seveas> jorecom, or apt-get if you are more familiar with commandline tools
<mz2> Seveas, where's that tick?
<mz2> am running hoary
<Seveas> mz2, on the tab where you configure your ethernet card
<Jento00001> what does pron stand for?
<jorecom> Seveas, okay i will try , thanks
<maLKoc> where is the libavcodec
<maLKoc> i want install mplayer
<maLKoc> but any lib error
<Jento00001> and how many cds do i have to download
<mz2> so i do System/Administration/Networking and from there Ethernet connection, Properties and tick the "is configured" or click on the Activate button
<Seveas> maLKoc, it's in the marillat repository
<jorecom> Seveas, i c everything is up2date :) but when i try ti setup the Yahoo! messenger that installation give me an error that says some of minumum versions of package are required
<pignu> Jento00001: You could read on www.ubuntulinux.org website
<Seveas> mz2, you select the card and click "properties"
<Jento00001> guys what does Pron stand for
<jesuel> ack, xawtv not working :(
<Seveas> mz2, there you see the thing you should tick
<pignu> in what sentence?
<maLKoc> Seveas, ftp.nerim.net it's true,isn't it?
<Seveas> maLKoc, yes
<maLKoc> ok. thank you bro.
<Seveas> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<Seveas> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Seveas> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<HrdwrBoB> Jento00001: check www.urbandictionary.com
<maLKoc> i'am downloading all
<maLKoc> ;)
<Jento00001> i reacon im going to get them to send it to my door thats mad
<mz2> Seveas, there's just a checkbox with the label "This device is configured", and a dropdown menu for the Configuration (DHCP/Static) and the ip address, subnet mask and gateway address textboxes
<Seveas> ooh, then you need someone else to help you further, I'm running warty here
<Seveas> sorry :|
<mz2> do i have a wrong version of the configuration tool perhaps? is there some package whose dpkg-reconfigure i should do
<mz2> ok
<mz2> it just started doing this last week suddenly... used to work fine
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> i have bought an external usb HD
<BockBilbo> what should i do to use it in ubuntu??? just format it and then edit the fstab???
<bob2> just plug it in
<Seveas> BockBilbo, what do you want to use it for, main drive or just data storage?
<bob2> it'll become a device, like /dev/uba, then you format it
<HrdwrBoB> er data storage
<HrdwrBoB> you don't use USB as main drive :)
<BockBilbo> Seveas, just data storage
<BockBilbo> im gonna use it for a webserver
<mete> hm, I get:
<lok> BockBilbo, to mount a usb storage device link with usb you can mount it by /dev/sda or /dev/uba
<mete> ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:2286): loadndiswrapper failed (1536);check utils version mismatch
<Seveas> then just plugin
<BockBilbo> lok, and how do i format it?
<mete> and:
<bob2> BockBilbo: mkfs -t whatever /dev/uba1
<mete> I just recompiled ndiswrapper 0.12 after the howto
<bob2> where whatever is a filesystem name
<bob2> if you don't know what to pick, use ext3
<lok> with mkfs or use fdisk if you want to partion it
<bob2> mete: you. don't. need. to. compile. ndiswrapper.
<HrdwrBoB> mete:bob2 knows, listen to what he says and you will go far.
<HrdwrBoB> also, you don't need to compile ndiswrapper
<Xgates> hey this is funny I'm running the live cd, didnt know it would go online :-)
<lok> mete, what is your arch ?
<lok> lol Xgates
<bob2> oh, fdisk is an important point, ofcourse
<Xgates> does ubuntu have KDE in it, and what WM's does it have?
<BockBilbo> mm
* Xgates likes Openbox
<BockBilbo> lok, so its possible to make partitions on a usb disk???
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: I usually use parted for removable drives because they are usually in fat32, and parted will create > 20gb fat32 partitions
<bob2> Xgates: available, but not supported
<lok> Xgates, you can install every wm with apt-get
<bob2> Xgates: by default it uses metacity (in gnome)
<HrdwrBoB> BockBilbo: a usb disk appears as a full normal hard disk
<bob2> BockBilbo: sure
<dand> anyone here using dnscache or an equivalent?
<bob2> dand: I use bind9 as a cache
<BockBilbo> and how do i mount them?
<lok> BockBilbo, I've made 3 partition on mine yesterday :)
<BockBilbo> sda1, sda2 etc?
<lok> yes
<Xgates> bob2, yea Gnome 2.8 looks ok, but Gnome is getting really crazy to develop
<bob2> Xgates: hm?  I find glade a pleasure to use.
<dand> bob2: and does it make you happy? :)
<bob2> BockBilbo: you mount them as you would "normal" disks
<Xgates> yea well compile all of Gnome from scratch and then Gnome apps for it
<Xgates> hehe
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> let me try
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: yes, however ubuntu will automount them
<bob2> dand: works pretty well
<BockBilbo> so fdisk for formating, right?
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: right
<HrdwrBoB> when you plug/unplug it
<bob2> BockBilbo: fdisk makes partitions
<BockBilbo> and making partitions
<Xgates> ok who's going to hack into my live CD
<calc> Xgates: same is true of kde
<bob2> BockBilbo: mkfs "formats"
<HrdwrBoB> er BobkBilbo, not bob2 :)(
<Xgates> lol
<BockBilbo> bob2, does it also format?
<dand> bob2: thanks, i'll give it a try - dnscache doesn't work for me...
<bob2> (in unix-land formating is called "making a filesystem")
<bob2> BockBilbo: no
<bob2> dand: it does require you to configure it use forwarders, tho
<HrdwrBoB> BockBilbo: parted will make partitions and filesystems
<bob2> dand: once you install it I'll paste the config fragment for you somewhere
<pro> point ubuntu to the debian mirrors, i have a friend that says it works fine
<calc> actually its probably easier to compile gnome than kde since you can use jhbuild
<HrdwrBoB> but it doesn't do ext3
<mete> ok
<bob2> Xgates: jhbuild or gargnome.
<lok> BockBilbo, if you want to put some largefile on your hd you must take a look to the options of ext3's formating like largefile
<Xgates> oh btw is there a online list to show all the packs that you can get with apt-get for ubuntu?
<bob2> pro: please don't give people terrible advice like that
<jorecom> mp3 is not supported in ubuntu :(
<mete> my problem is just, that sudo modprobe ndiswrapper says invalid module format
<dand> bob2: i'll do that. i should have started with bind in the first place, since i'm using it on some servers
<bob2> lok: I'm pretty sure ext3 does larg files by default
<bob2> jorecom: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lok> jorecom, mmh lame doesn't works?
<Jento00001> guys where can i download the preview?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<bob2> Jento00001: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<lok> bob2, sorry I talked about the numbers of blocks per inode
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ || Array 6 is released: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/, go Colin!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Xgates> oh btw is there a online list to show all the packs that you can get with apt-get for ubuntu?
<lok> I've little difficulties with english
<BockBilbo> bob2 willl it matter if I format the usb HD from a different PC from the one that will use it?
<coroner> BockBilbo no
<bob2> Xgates: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rweir/ubuntu_packages_powerpc.txt is a rough idea
<bob2> I should update it again or something
<Jento00001> what will the preview of ubuntu hoary show us/
<bob2> BockBilbo: nope
<Xgates> k
<stephank> hmmm.. about two x.org xserver upgrades ago performance dropped significantly on my radeon 9700 pro using the default ati driver.
<BockBilbo> and should i do it as root?
<stephank> (in Hoary)
<bob2> BockBilbo: or with sudo, yes
<Xgates> well I'm a Slacker, and what is the reason most are running Ubuntu, like Debian with more power, features, etc..?
<lok> Xgates, I'm an old slacker
<Jento00001> does anyone know what the preview of the new hoary show us?
<Xgates> I never really liked Debian, always putting way to much bloat into the system to get a pack
<bob2> Jento00001: you need to explain your question better if you want an answer
<lok> I use ubuntu or debian because of the fabulous apt-get tools
<bob2> Xgates: er, for example?
<Xgates> bob2, if you mean what I was saying about the bloat
<Xgates> well
<lok> and I prefere ubuntu to debian for the package upgrade
<BockBilbo> what does this mean: =mkfs.ext2: bad blocks count - /dev/sda
<BockBilbo> ?
<Jento00001> bob2: whats the new hoary preeview for? what will it show us?
<Xgates> many times with certain things in Deb it gives like way to much in dependant packs, sometimes some that where not really needed
<bob2> Jento00001: eh? it's just the latest test cd for hoary.  it will show you what hoary looks like at the moment.
<bob2> Xgates: for example?
<Xgates> kinda hard to explain, but if you ran Debian for any length of time then you know what I mean
<bob2> no
<bob2> I've run Debian for 5 years and not seen this.
<BockBilbo> bob2, lok, i had that error while doing "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda"
<bob2> BockBilbo: are you sure that's the right device?
<lok> BockBilbo, to make 1 filesystem you must specifie the number after sda
<directhex|work> try making a partition
<lok> /dev/sda1 ...
<Xgates> bob2, so Ubuntu is pretty much a beefed up version of Debian?
<bob2> Xgates: no
<BockBilbo> bob2, im sure, yes
<bob2> Xgates: it's Debian with saner defaults and a fixed release cycle
<Skid> its more of an up to date desktop
<Xgates> well I meant to say that
<Skid> imo, debian should merge with unbuntu devs, and use unbuntu for its desktop FE
<Xgates> a better Debian I should say
<Xgates> hehe
<bob2> not better, different
<Xgates> yeah I noticed the Synaptic app
<bob2> that's also in Debian
<Xgates> kinda reminded me of the look of SuSe
<Xgates> its been ages since I ran Deb, dont remeber that the last time I ran it
<Xgates> oh like FreeBSD with a /ports direc does ubuntu have something like that as well you can then see all the available packs?
<bob2> no
<bob2> or apt-cache search ""
<BockBilbo> lok, im trying to make
<bob2> or the url I gave you earlier
<Xgates> k
<BockBilbo> partitions using fdiks
<bob2> BockBilbo: I don't know what would give that error aside from using the wrong device
<Xgates> yeah cache search same in Deb I remember that one :p
<lok> how can I enable auto-complation for the apt-get ?
<BockBilbo> it says that: Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<BockBilbo> bob2, i think the HD is wrong partitioned
<lok> BockBilbo, take a look with fdisk
<lok> and verify the table
<Xgates> ahh good ole streamtuner I see
<Xgates> ;p
<BockBilbo> lok, how do i verify that?... in fdisk asks me for a command
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<lok> type p
<lok> and look a the numbers of the blocks of any partition
<da_bon_bon> BockBilbo: trying to partition your drive ?
<lok> da_bon_bon, he has a probleme when he try to format it
<BockBilbo> da_bon_bon, trying to format it
<da_bon_bon> lok: what kind of a problem ?
<BockBilbo> lok it shows no partition
<da_bon_bon> BockBilbo: what exactly is happening ?
<Xgates> well this live cd I have to admit is running pretty damm smooth
<Xgates> hehe
<StartBuck> I seem to recall there being a package similar to "stow" that would instead create a .deb of the installed files....does anyone know what the name is of that package?
<lok> BockBilbo, ok
<lok> you just have to make one
<Xgates> when I have sometime I'll slap in ubuntu and see how she goes
<Xgates> THANKS guys
* Xgates waves later & ALOHA
<bob2> BockBilbo: use 'cfdisk /dev/sda'
<BockBilbo> bob2, what does that?
<lok> it's a menu for fdisk
<awstott> cfdisk is the bomb
<BockBilbo> cool
<lok> it's easier to use than fdsk itself
<bob2> BockBilbo: it's a less annoying version of disk
<bob2> er, fdisk
<BockBilbo> should i make more than 1 parition in a 160 Gb disk?
<BockBilbo> like 3 or smthing like that?
<lok> depend on what you want to do with your hd
<bob2> if you're just stuffing data on it, there's little point splitting it
<BockBilbo> lok, i just want to store webpages, mp3s, pictures and documents
<BockBilbo> so just one partition
<lok> then one is good
<BockBilbo> primary or logical?
<shock> I'd allways create one seperate partition for root and one for home
<lok> primary i think
<shock> just in case i bungle the system
<bob2> BockBilbo: primary
<shock> so I can reinstall without loosing my users data/config
<lok> shock, before I do this too but it's anoying me after a long time when I cut paste files frome home to /
<lok> like a kernel source or else
<plx_> rhythmbox won't transfer files to the ipod. is it still read only?
<lok> but I had a bad hd at this time ;)
<shock> I think that would be a small price to pay
<shock> :P
<jesuel> Welp, i have no idea what hoary changed about my system. But now xawtv dont work :(
<BockBilbo> lok, bob2 in the fs type, i should put Linux, right?
<bob2> in cfdisk? yeah.
<bob2> (tho it doesn't actually matter afaik)
<lok> yes
<lok> jesuel, are you sure that's xawtv and not your card or something else?
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> ive configuret it and then selected write
<BockBilbo> and write
<BockBilbo> *wrote it
<BockBilbo> after that, it said: WroNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.e.                 Toggle bootable flag of the current partition
* awstott wonders if jesuel ever sleeps
<bob2> BockBilbo: that's fine
<jesuel> lok: yes, it worked in warty
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> ok
<jesuel> lok: just did a dist-upgrade and now it no longer funcions
<BockBilbo> so now i have the partition table alright
<da_bon_bon> BockBilbo: is ur. partition table screwed up ?
<BockBilbo> nope
<jesuel> funny thing is, tvtime actually still works .
<BockBilbo> im formating a new usb HD da_bon_bon
<bob2> BockBilbo: right
<jesuel> just xawtv is broken
<da_bon_bon> ah, ok. else i was gonna tell u to use gpart
<BockBilbo> bob2, lok , shold i format it right now?
<lok> jesuel, try to remove it with apt-get and compile the source
<BockBilbo> or is it already formated?
<lok> format it
<BockBilbo> should i do mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda1 ?
<lok> it hasn't a filesysteme
<lok> yes
<BockBilbo> ok
<bob2> BockBilbo: right
<jesuel> think that will be my project for tomorrow :)
<delltony> question if your in array 5 and do a dist-upgrade will that upgrade you to array 6 or do you have to physically burn the iso of array 6 and install it?
<shock> i usually use a windows compatible fs for usb storage devices
<da_bon_bon> BockBilbo: try mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<BockBilbo> lok, bob2 it says that sda1 doesnt exist
<BockBilbo> :|
<shock> so I can plug it in @ winslow users computers and still access the data
<bob2> delltony: the array releases have nothing to do with hoary itself
<jesuel> awstott: I actually do sleep :)
<bob2> delltony: they're just snapshots from when they were made
<awstott> lol
<jesuel> awstott: Im heading to bed right about now :)
<awstott> doesn't feel like I slept...
<lok> shock, on my windows I use e2fs apps to read but I can't write with :(
<t31> anyone knows witch port uses apt-get?
<awstott> wish I could
<bob2> delltony: if you distupgrade any hoary machine now it will be at array 6
<t31> hi :)
<awstott> it's 5:40AM here
<awstott> :(
<bob2> BockBilbo: 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<delltony> ok thats what i was asking thanks
<awstott> had to make a tirp out ot the airport... been awake since 4 :(
<jesuel> 4:40am here right now :)
<bob2> t31: it just uses ftp/http
<awstott> I got a full day of school too
<shock> hm windows sucks anyways.... too many things take too much effort to get them how I like them
<da_bon_bon> 6.15pm here
<jesuel> verizon will be here @ 8 am to install my new router and cpe equipment. Then ill finish setting that up.
<shock> lok @ to your linux partitions or to usb devices?
<lok> both
<jesuel> they get to trench from the road, all the way back 1300 foot to my house.
<awstott> nice
<BockBilbo> bob2 doing  that it shows the only partition of sda, which is named sda1.... but then
<awstott> bet thats costing you a lot
<jesuel> 0
<BockBilbo> on my /dev directory i dont have a sda1 link to it
<bob2> BockBilbo: unplug, replug
<BockBilbo> ok
<lok> BockBilbo, have you a /dev/sda ?
<bob2> the kernel doesn't magically re-read partition tables, unfortunately
<BockBilbo> lok, yes
<jesuel> awstott: part of the fios install price
<awstott> part of the what?
<jesuel> free install, 99 /month 15mbit down/2 mbit upload 5 usable static ips :)
<awstott> nice
<da_bon_bon> why has firefox not been updated on hoary ?
<jesuel> 30mbit down/5mbit up for 200, but i couldnt justify that
<bob2> da_bon_bon: to what?
<BockBilbo> bob2, by unpluggin and plugging it... gnome has detected the HD and mounted it on /media/usbdisk
<bob2> hah, neat
<da_bon_bon> bob2: 1.01
<directhex|work> da_bon_bon, if you wanted up to date packages you'd run debian. ubuntu is ooooooold
<bob2> da_bon_bon: and that came out how long ago?
<da_bon_bon> directhex|work: not at all. ubuntu has xorg, and debian still uses xfree. :P
<BockBilbo> and, on gnome-system-monitor the device is named like sda, not sda1
<lok> jesuel, here 30 (euros ~= us dollars) /month   ... 20/mbits down  2 up   but one static ip
<BockBilbo> should i format sda instead of sda1?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: also, bear in mind hoary is in upstream-version-freeze
<jesuel> lok: nice
<bob2> BockBilbo: no, sda1
<awstott> italy has fiber to like every house
<BockBilbo> but the problem is that i dont have sda1!
<directhex|work> da_bon_bon, sarcasm doesn't transfer over irc i see. but sid has 1.0.1
<cef> is there an equivalent of packages.debian.org for ubuntu yet?
<bob2> BockBilbo: still?
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> its there!
<BockBilbo> true
<bob2> da_bon_bon: ie, hoary will not get new versions of random software anymore
<jesuel> lok: where are you at anyhow?
<BockBilbo> should i umount the hd and then format?
<bob2> BockBilbo: the kernel rescanned it when you plugged it in again
<bob2> BockBilbo: yes
<mjcugley> Right, I'm off to play nethack.  Thanks for the help!
<psi> hm. has anyone tried to create a java package from the jdk1.5 .bin-file, using make-jpkg?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: oh, version freeze already done ? :(
<psi> make-jpkg tells me "No matching plugin was found."
<lok> the fai or the country?
<paulsh> anyone know why latest hoarys run really sluggishly?
<da_bon_bon> paulsh: mine dont.
<selinium_> Hi all, i've got an interesting problem! Before changing to Hoary i backed up my webroot onto a USBdisc. Now if I look in the folder it just shows me the root of the USBdisc. I cant delete it or anything. Any ideas?
<BockBilbo> bob2, its formating
<BockBilbo> :D
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes
<bob2> da_bon_bon: it's a month until release
<paulsh> da_bon_bon, performance for me has been awful the last day or so
<awstott> i'd upgrade but my hoary is getting an IPV6 address.....
<jesuel> lok: yeah country? Thats a good speed / price ratio
<awstott> and i can't figure out why
<lok> france
<jesuel> Ah
<da_bon_bon> bob2: oh screw! but after release there still will be hoary-updates right ?
<jesuel> God im not tired, think ill consume caffiene
<jesuel> just pull a allnighter! :)
<awstott> damn i'm gonna be a zombie all day
<awstott> maybe I bail on my afternoon clas today
<jesuel> not me, once verizon gets onsite. Im gonna take a nappy
<lok> I've only 2hours of sleep today (1:45 pm here)
<awstott> its only on exchange....
<jesuel> untill they need to come inside :)
<da_bon_bon> awstott: if i bunk a class, i need to hold my ears and take 20 rounds in front of the complete class, and i am 17yers old! :)
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no
<bob2> da_bon_bon: security updates, yes, new versions, no
<da_bon_bon> bob2: why no ?
<jesuel> I wonder if they will freak when they see the nice 7foot tall rack with 14 pc's on it
<jesuel> :)
<bob2> I'm not sure why everyone has so much trouble understanding software releasing
<awstott> nice...
<jesuel> Sheesh, they are mostly testing systems
<da_bon_bon> bob2: so, u mean to say, warty has never had any newer software after its release ? it still uses firefox 0.9.3 ?!!!!
* awstott thihnks his ISP will freak when they see the setup here
<jesuel> 2 of them are qnx development boxes
<awstott> they prolly don't understand how it's setup
<BockBilbo> i have 2 last questions...
<jesuel> lol awstott
<paulsh> so is anyone else getting poor performace from hoary? (slow redraws, menu lag etc etc)
<BockBilbo> how do i chek if the partitioning has ben acomplished properly?
<jesuel> I know the people they send out from verizon would get confused with my setup
<awstott> well my linux boxes have seperate IPs....windows boxes are behind a router
<pro> paulsh, could be your display card settings
<jesuel> but my old isp in california, they would understand it.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: of course
<selinium_> da_bon_bon: no it doesn't!
<bob2> da_bon_bon: this is how releases work
<jesuel> awstott: same here
<lok> BockBilbo, with the fsck apps
<bob2> BockBilbo: try mounting it
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> it works
<paulsh> pro, i haven't changed anything. and it's using the ati binary drivers
<BockBilbo> but i see a lost and found directory on it
<lok> yeah better test to mount it :)
<BockBilbo> is that normal?
<bob2> BockBilbo: that's fine
<bob2> as long as it's empty
<BockBilbo> its empty
<bob2> cool
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no, other distros like fedora always update software versions after release. and ff 1.0 to 1.01 is a security update
<BockBilbo> and if i try to access to it as a normal user, nautilus gets closed
<BockBilbo> :S
<lok> paulsh, xorg use vesa by default with me
<selinium_> da_bon_bon: I am on hoary with firefox 1.0
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes, but ubuntu doesn't want to break machines
<BockBilbo> is that normal bob2 ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: so they backport the fix from 1.0.1 to 0.9.3
<bob2> BockBilbo: depends what the permissions are
<BockBilbo> ok
<lok> BockBilbo, modify your /etc/fstab
<paulsh> lok, running fglrxinfo shows the ati drivers, and xorg.conf is using the "fglrx" driver
<jesuel> dmz - 2 linux boxes outside that, private Wireless link 802.11g secured, public wireless link with very restrictive port settings and a 25 mbyte fap enabled on it, then private firewall for my windows boxen
<BockBilbo> and the last queston is... why is that the filesystem is now just 156 GB instead of 160 ??
<BockBilbo> is that because of using ext3?
<Seveas> BockBilbo, THAT is normal
<BockBilbo> ok
<da_bon_bon> bob2: aaawwww, screw! so i will /never/ get ff1.01 until grumpy ?!
<trust> isn't it because the drive wasn't 160GB?
<Seveas> because when the sell 160 GB they just sel 16000MB
<Seveas> 160000
* trust nods
<Seveas> which is 156 gb
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> ok
<bob2> da_bon_bon: unless the hoary RM lets it in, not until hoary + 1
<trust> cheapskates =(
<bob2> da_bon_bon: does it actually change anything at all?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: RM ?
<bob2> BockBilbo: also, 5% is reserved for root's use
<bob2> BockBilbo: you can reduce that percentage with 'tune2fs'
<da_bon_bon> bob2: and whats hoary + 1 ?
<selinium_> Can anyone help with my USBdisk problem?
<cef> da_bon_bon: acutally fedora are finally stopping the whole 'new version' thing and instead backporting changes.. and RH do it on RHEL now
<BockBilbo> ok
<lok> BockBilbo, in your /etc/fstab you can add a line for /dev/sda1 and put a users option
<Seveas> selinium_, what is the problem
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I don't know
<jesuel> lok: weirdness, compiled from scratch for xawtv 3.94 and still no workie
<bob2> Seveas: not unles you ask...
<jesuel> lok: WEIRD!
<BockBilbo> now im gonna try using it on the other pc, in which i will modify fstab lok ;)
<lok> jesper, very weird
<cef> hoary + 1 = bendy isn't it?
<lok> it's not grumpy?
<da_bon_bon> cef: meaning ?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i meant, whats RM ? and what hoary + 1 ?
<selinium_> Seveas: I backed up my webroot to my USBdisk before upgrading to Hoary. Now the folder on the disk is unreadable and I cant delete it!
<lok> you talk about the next realse namE?
<cef> grumpy = like sid
<Seveas> selinium_, usbdisk on fat32?
<mlambie> firstly, how can i enable the Host Protected Area on bootup (this is a thinkpad restore partition) - warty worked fine and enabled it, hoary doesn't enable it and I get kernel errors intermittently as a result. or, how can i instlal the kernel from warty on hoary?
<cef> hoary = next release, hoary + 1 = release after hoary
<da_bon_bon> when will grumpy-testing be released ?
<da_bon_bon> cef: thats grumpy.
<lok> selinium_, in root to ?
<cef> hoary + 1 will probably be bendy
<bob2> da_bon_bon: rm = release manager
<mlambie> da_bon_bon: I thought it was bendy badger?
<selinium_> Seveas: I believe so... I just stick it in! Yep, in root too
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I don't know what hoary + 1 is called
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<cef> grumpy = like sid.. never released
<jesuel>  hmmp. i guess ill just use tvtime. This *IS* hoary anyhow.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: grumpy grandhog
<bob2> cef: no
<jesuel> maybe it will next array :)
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I don't think so
<Seveas> selinium_, and you probably unplugged it right after it said that the copy is finished?
<da_bon_bon> cef: ok, when will grumpy array be up ?
<lok> I don't understand the name and the function of all realses
<da_bon_bon> bob2: why not ?
<jesuel> lok: even weirder, xawtv did work with array-4
<cef> bob2: hrm.. that's different to what I've heard on various lists, particularly since said convo's invovled mark.. ahh whatever
<trust> Anybody know what might be causing a segmentation fault with glxgears?
<jesuel> lok: its got to be something with a change from array-4 to 6
<lok> weird weird weird
<selinium_> Seveas: Possible. I've lost about two weeks work. But that isn't what is bugging me. I want the folder of the drive!
<BockBilbo> lok, will this line be ok? = /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk    ext3   auto,user,exec,rw,uid=user    0    1 ?
<jesuel> I think ill be going through changelogs
<lok> maybe I can't say it
<Seveas> selinium_, yeah not gonna happen
<Seveas> data is probably lost
<lok> BockBilbo, yes
<da_bon_bon> bob2: any talks to suggest that grumpy name will be changed ?
<Seveas> the linux kernel does not handle fat32 correctly
<BockBilbo> yes? and thats the difference if i switch the last 1 for one 0 ?
<selinium_> Seveas: Is there a way I can format the USBdisk. I want to get rid of the useless folder.
<Seveas> data on the drive probably was still somewhere in cache
<Seveas> and now is just corrupt
<jorecom> Thanks all for Help , I update the system & runs MP3 too , Thanks to all ... good bye
<Seveas> selinium_, yes, using the chkdsk tool on windows
<lok> Seveas, I never saw any probleme with the fat32 support
<jesuel> jorecom: have fun! ;p
<Seveas> lok, me neither until you try usb-fat32 and large files
<pro> lok, think nicely about what you just said
<lok> BockBilbo, the two last numbers is the dump and the pass but I don't know how to use theme
<lok> -e
<pro> <lok> Seveas, I never saw any probleme with the fat32 support <---- this part
<Seveas> pro, usually there are no problems
<bob2> cef: hm, ok
<Seveas> there is just one:
<pro> if you ask me fat32 is a problem
<bob2> I\'m probably just out of the loop then
<Seveas> if you write a lot via usb, a lot is cached
<Seveas> and so after cp says it is finished, a lot still needs to be written
<selinium_> Seveas: Is there not a linux way of formating the USBdisk or does it have to be done with windows?
<Seveas> so if you unplug it then, you lose the data
<lok> Seveas, the fat32 filesystem can't handle a file bigger than 4GB but else on the usb drive to I never had a probleme
<Seveas> selinium_, there might be, never tried it
<pro> unmount it and then unplug it
<shock> *sob* my cplay wont play musik
<Seveas> lok, it is not a fat32 problem, but linux kernel-caching-large amounts of data-slow usb port-related
<shock> refuses ogg and mp3 it plays but wont be audible
<pro> i get the same with my ipod, the program says is done copying but the icon on the pod shows its still syncing
<lok> ooh sorry I've haven't understand it
<cef> bob2: on sounder, Date: 28/02/05 03:10, "Bendy's not *entirely* final, let's call it a working title for now.  Grumpy Groundhog is still on the way, it will be a rolling "unstable" release, much like Sid in Debian and Cooker in Mandrake. The "grumpy" name will be perfect for that :-)"
<selinium_> Does anyone know how to format a USBdisk with Ubuntu?
<pro> selinium_, what format do you want to make it?
<selinium_> pro fat32
<bob2> cef: ah
<lok> shock, does the alsa output work with other "sound maker"
<bob2> cef: duh me for not keeping up then, sorry
<bob2> selinium_: we just did this with BockBilbo
<jesuel> hrm
<jesuel> bbiab
<bob2> selinium_: use 'cfdisk /dev/sda' to partition it
<bob2> selinium_: then 'mkfs -t whatever /dev/sda1'
<cef> bob2: heh.. the lists just move sometimes... I tend to just read sounder and only occasionly keep up on some of the other lists
<shock> rhythmbox is playing my fight club mp3's as we speak
<shock> perfectly
<pro> selinium_, something along the lines of, mkfs -t vfat /dev/hdaX   where X is the partition number
<cef> bob2: which is of course how I actually saw that and remembered it
<shock> @ lok
<x-256> hi
<bob2> cef: hah, right
<BockBilbo> selinium_,
<x-256> if i add a nick NIC into my compu, where do I set the networking up in Ubuntu ?
<StoffBox-Steve> someone know the release date for usplash ?
<selinium_> Sorry bob2 for making you repeat yourself!
<BockBilbo> mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda1
<da_bon_bon> cef: whats bendy, now ?
<cef> bob2: course, if had my new laptop by now, it probably wouldn't be such an issue
<lok> shock, sorry I can't found a solution to your probleme ... another weirdies
<shock> jup
<bob2> cef: still not there?
<shock> i guess its all about this polypaudio stuff
<shock> *grml*
<cef> bob2: matter of finding something decent within my price range that is well supported
<shock> now why oh why did my working sound have to die?
<shock> :P
<bob2> cef: ah
<cef> bob2: annoying shit like wireless drivers that aren't in the kernel (which if you do any kernel dev, is a right pain in the rear)
<x-256> cef: yep
<x-256> cef: i was lucky enough to just get mine working + compiling
<bob2> cef: heh, yeah
<x-256> cef: but how do u set it up in Ubuntu for bootup etc?
<cef> x-256: what chipset?
<bob2> cef: are any in the kernel these days?
<cef> bob2: prism54 and ipw2200 are the prime contenders afaik
<x-256> cef: RealTek 8180L
<da_bon_bon> bob2: nice comment out here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8556&page=2&pp=10 :))
<cef> not sure if ipw2200 is in the kernel yet, but least it's gpl (afaik) which is a plus
<bob2> cef: 2200's still a bit dodge.  no scanning, aiui, for instance
<welly> hey, trying to install themepreview-2, but not having much luck. i've uncompressed it to /usr/src/themepreview-2 (i believe) and have run  make install but getting a load of errors. the readme file is 0 bytes so can't get much help from that either
<lok> my wireless devices can't be use on x86_64 (linux or windows) *grumble* laptop ....
<bob2> cef: 2100's ok but needs to be reset a lot (ie unload/load the module)
<cef> the main issue is that stuff that there isn't free code for is annoying to debug.. like nvidia's 3d
<BockBilbo> lol im usin the 2200 right now
<cef> bob2: main issue is that if have to, I need to be able to use free drivers for a while... not necessarily all the time.. hence nvidia isn't that much of a problem
<bob2> da_bon_bon: it's best to ignore anything shimon, HostingGeek, GMAIL, GNU-DEBIAN, UbuntuLinux or any of his other nicks say
<bob2> cef: ah, right
<membreya-aWay> god..another update to ubuntu:|
<x-256> what's the included GUI netconfig tool  for Ubuntu anyone?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ah well, i already applied the patch. indulgence.. :))
<BockBilbo> lok, im having a problem when mounting the usbdisk on boot. It says special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> but the thing is that it does exist
<BockBilbo> :S
<lok> ok
<bob2> x-256: there isn't one in warty
<bob2> BockBilbo: it won't exist initially
<lok> yesterday I've the same probleme
<membreya-aWay> x-256: network-admin
<bob2> BockBilbo: just let hotplug/g-v-m do it for you
<x-256> membreya-aWay, is that on the CD ?
<lok> the only way I found to make it work is to make a dist-upgrade
<BockBilbo> bob2 how do i do that?
<membreya-aWay> erm ...no idea
<x-256> bob2, how do u setup ur net? by hand ?
<bob2> x-256: dhcp
<x-256> bob2, how do u tell it to use DHCP ?
<bob2> x-256: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> there's some gnome thing in hoary, too
<membreya-aWay> hmmm generally how long does it take to update mirrors in ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> x-256, network-admin
<bob2> membreya-aWay: you mean "How long do the mirrors lag behind archive.ubuntu.com?"?
<membreya-aWay> bob2: exactly :)
<x-256> BockBilbo, i don't have it isntalled :( and can't find the CD
<membreya-aWay> ie I have a fast mirror in aus that gets me 500 kB/s ....but the packages haven't been updated so I'm getting 404's
<x-256> bob2: is it the auto eth0 line ?
<coroner> anyone able to give me a heads as to why some packages wouldnt install, some of the ones that came down automatically during the install didnt install it said. Resulting in my x not starting
<BockBilbo> x-256, what do you exactly want to do?
<bob2> membreya-aWay: depends on the mirror
<BockBilbo> configure your wireless card?
<bob2> membreya-aWay: hopefully they're on fast pipes, archive.u.c updates hourly
<x-256> bob2: ok i saw it. Now how do I setup my wifi driver? I mean which file, coz I wanna pass it the essid w/ : iwconfig wlan0 essid "whateve"
<bob2> x-256: no, that just tells it to bring it up
<bob2> x-256: the same file
<bob2> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<bob2> wireless_essid "blah"
<x-256> bob2: is the on the following line ?
<BockBilbo> bob2, hotplug doesnt recognize sda1
<bob2> x-256: yes
<bob2> BockBilbo: ok
<BockBilbo> do i have to do anything to make it discover?
<x-256> ok thnks, letmetry
<bob2> BockBilbo: I don't know
<BockBilbo> sucks
<membreya-aWay> *sigh* getting data at 100kB/s sucks :|
<BockBilbo> bob2, where you here when i talked about a bug/error i found on the array 5 of hoary?
<cef> membreya-aWay: optus have made a decent dent in the international speed issue.. I was getting almost a steady 150kB/sec from archive.ubuntu.com last week
<BockBilbo> membreya-aWay, in some countrys is what we just can get
<x-256> bob2: when I do: networking start it hangs on the console after the "Config.. net interfaces" line
<BockBilbo> :(
<cef> membreya-aWay: better than 35kB/sec like it used to be
<bob2> BockBilbo: no
<x-256> bob2: no route's setup and no IP address, and I know my DHCP AP is working fine
<bob2> x-256: ok
<membreya-aWay> cef: I prefer the ispnet mirror for aus tho ..500 - 700 rocks :)
<lok> BockBilbo, does the sda1 exist ?
<membreya-aWay> downloading 90mb in 2mins :)
<membreya-aWay> so array 6 installed new kernel huh? :)
<evarlast> sometimes I get over 400kB from archives.ubuntu :)  it makes me happy
<bob2> hm, a.u.c is just as fast as mirror.internode for me
<da_bon_bon> YAY! OOo2.0-devel no longer hangs while creating pdf!!
<bob2> 150KB/s either way
<bob2> unless I'm shaped
<afonit> da_bon_bon are you on amd64?
<membreya-aWay> bob2: shaping is the devil's work I tells ya!
<BockBilbo> bob2, it happens that i installed ubuntu hoary in a pc with a d-link wireless card. The installation procedure detected my wifi card and used it in the installation, but after rebooting, the system did not detect the wifi card. I looked around te problem, and i discovered that the installation didnt ut the firmware file in the /lib/hotplug/firmware directory
<da_bon_bon> afonit: i386
<membreya-aWay> afonit: I'm a64 :)
<BockBilbo> lok, it does exist yes
<shock> wohoo... I got my plone working
<bob2> BockBilbo: oh, ok
<afonit> membreya-away, if you are on hoary, is OOo2.0 installable for you?
<membreya-aWay> afonit: yup running hoary..and I haven't had any problems in the past installing OOo2
<BockBilbo> lok, any idea of how to fix the prob?
<lok> BockBilbo, when you mount try to mount it what's the error message ?
<membreya-aWay> noone answered my question about array6 running a new kernel :) does the nvidia module carry across or do I have to reinstall it ? :|
<shock> just onw thing in plone: how do you get the "posted by no owner" to display the one who published it?
<afonit> membreya-away, jw as I am on amd64, on hoary too, but when I choose OO.o2.0 from synaptic, it says 'openoffice.org2-core1.9.76) is not installable"
<bob2> membreya-aWay: dude
<afonit> but it is workign for you, so that is good news, as I know it is unique to me then
<bob2> membreya-aWay: if you use array 6, then you reinstall
<afonit> so it is solvable
<bob2> membreya-aWay: and the nvidia module is in linux-restricted-modules which is updated along with the kernels
<membreya-aWay> damnit bob2 :| :(
<BockBilbo> lok, i get no error mounting when mounting it in the terminal, i get the error message when trying to automount it on the system boot. it says that the device could not be found
<membreya-aWay> afonit: I wouldn't know from synaptic.. I compiled it myself
<bob2> membreya-aWay: if you have Ubuntu installed, you have no need for array 6
<afonit> thanks membreya
<bob2> everyone needs to realise that this is like Debian
<bob2> you only install once
<membreya-aWay> bob2: what's this update coming down then ?
<bob2> membreya-aWay: you know hoary gets uploads like every 15 minutes, right?
<bob2> forget about array
<bob2> it has nothing to do with actually running hoary
<bob2> it's just a new install cd
<membreya-aWay> bob2: yup...but this is a BIG update like 140mb
<lok> BockBilbo, maybe the automount is do before the hotplug detection
<coroner> Trying to load X for the first time, it says there is a Fatal Server error no screen found. in the XF86Config-4 my screen is detected correctly?
<bob2> membreya-aWay: which still has nothing to do with array 6 coming out
<da_bon_bon> coroner: warty ?
<BockBilbo> lok, mm let me check
<coroner> da_bon_bon: yeah warty
<bob2> except that people probably tried to upload stuff to get on array 6
<membreya-aWay> bob2: thankyou :)
<membreya-aWay> so is this the final array?
<bob2> membreya-aWay: daniel did an X upload, that's probably most of your upgrade right there
<x-256> can someone help me w/ etc/network/interfaces, so I can add my wifi card so that it works on bootup ? thanks
<membreya-aWay> it seems to be a lot of libs and a lot of gnome stuff
<BockBilbo> x-256, dont u use gnome?
<SiRrUs> anyone know when the fix for the slow redraws will be made ?
<bob2> SiRrUs: which bug # is that?
<bob2> if there's no bug report, then "never"
<x-256> BockBilbo, yeah i think it has gnome. but i dunno which tools/programs to use
<jdub> SiRrUs: slow redraws? context?
<bob2> jdub: apparently X has gotten slow for a few people
<BockBilbo> x-256, ubntu hoary or warty?
<x-256> warty
<SiRrUs> one sec buit to start it started happening 2 days ago after I updated
<BockBilbo> mmm cant help you around it
<BockBilbo> its been a while since i used warty
<x-256> whats so different ?
<BockBilbo> the apps around the wifi config has changed
<x-256> i c
<BockBilbo> i remember warty had a poor wireless configuration manager
<BockBilbo> ...
<x-256> well I edit /etc/net*/interfaces, but doing networking start makes it hang there
<da_bon_bon> bob2: hoarys isnt update evry /15/ minutes
<BockBilbo> lok, its confirmed, the system tryes to mount the usbdisk before doing the hotplug detection
<bob2> da_bon_bon: meh
<BockBilbo> any idea of how to invert that?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: whats meh ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: doko uploaded 500 000 zope packages in 5 minutes the other day
<x-256> why is my wlan0 still up when i do networking stop ?
<x-256> any ideas >?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: doesn't matter
<da_bon_bon> whats zope :)
<BockBilbo> x-256 maybe cause the networking is related to the /etc/networking/interfaces file and you have nothing in there abour your wifi card?
<SiRrUs> here are a few others having the same problem  >>> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17701&highlight=redraw+slow
<x-256> BockBilbo, i added: auto wlan0 \n iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<bob2> SiRrUs: so no one files a bug?
<SiRrUs> I have no idea
<SiRrUs> Daniels has stated that there might be issues with fglrx and xorg 6.8.2
<jdub> if it's not in bugzilla
<jdub> it's not a bug
<jdub> :-)
* Lathiat grins
<Ribs> heh
<jdub> everyone like their ubuntu-calendar this month?
<Ribs> man, I'd love to see a M$ Bugzilla
<bob2> haha
<membreya-aWay> jdub: ????
<bob2> itym "MS".
<BockBilbo> x-256, this is what i have: iface eth1 inet dhcp \n wireless-mode managed \n wireless-essid ESSIDNAME \n auto eth1
<Ribs> Maybe we'd find out how well Bugzilla really scales with all those entries :)
<membreya-aWay> Ribs: internet aint big enough
<BockBilbo> my wireless card is eth1, try doing that using wlan0
<BockBilbo> lok, u still there?
<SiRrUs> ok very dumb question (another one :) )  after mentioning it to you two as well as Daniels knowing about the issue doesnt it become a problem?
<jdub> SiRrUs: we are not interfaces to the bug tracker
<SiRrUs> :) ok
<BockBilbo> wow... we have just have a thunder here that has make everything move
<BockBilbo> :S
<danny666> hi
<da_bon_bon> is there any way to run visual studio 6 undr linux, with say, wine ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: it might work
<jdub> da_bon_bon: check winehq.com compatibility lists
<jdub> da_bon_bon: i somewhat doubt it
<da_bon_bon> bob2: any special procedures ?
<coroner> am hanging till 1am, so i can reinstall ubuntu and hopefully get X working
<danny666> i have a problem to install ati driver on ubuntu hoary can somebody help?
<BockBilbo> bob2, do you know how to make hotplug run on boot before the external hd mounting?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: appdb.codeweavers.com
<da_bon_bon> lemme check
<bob2> BockBilbo: no, sorry
<lok> BockBilbo, sorry I ve just return
<BockBilbo> lok, dont worry
<BockBilbo> i said that the automounting of the usbdisk happens before hotplug runs
<BockBilbo> so thats why i get the error of "device not found"
<lok> BockBilbo, in the correct /etc/init.d/   add a line to mount the /dev/sda1
<coroner> any lend me their knowledge for a moment and try to get my X working, to save me having to format and try again ?
<awstott> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1247&item=5168947354&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW wonder if that'll run linux
<BockBilbo> lok, how do i do that?
<lok> edit /etc/init.d/hotplug
<lok> and right before exit0 add a line mount /dev/sda1
<bob2> that's a pretty bad idea
<bob2> if you want to mount it statically, add it to /etc/fstab
<BockBilbo> bob2, i have added it to fstab
<BockBilbo> but it doesnt work
<lok> the hotplus start after the automount
<SiRrUs> jdub/bob2  bug report was opened on the redraw problem bug #7100 it was opened March 2
<lok> s/s/g
<bob2> SiRrUs: excellent
<lok> I don't like my idea too but
<BockBilbo> lok, instead of doing that, would
<BockBilbo> it be better to create a script
<BockBilbo> ?
<lok> yeah
<lok> if you can you better do it
<bob2> that doesn't help, tho
<Slaven> is there some easy way to play a dvd image (.iso) just by somehow selecting the file? it's a mess having to symlink /dev/dvd to /dev/loop/0 and mount the disc everytime I want to watch a dvd
<lok> it's just a little less crapy :/
<BockBilbo> why not bob2 ?
<lok> because we haven't normally to make this kind of change in the init script
<Slaven> and what media players are out there? I'd like something with real playlist management, xine's just weird.
<lok> they respect a order and a logic and add line in one of theme is "tidy"
<BockBilbo> :S
<SiRrUs> Slaven my xine plays the Dvd when you insert it in the machine
<Slaven> SiRrUs: Yeah, but backed up dvd copies.
<Slaven> isos
<SiRrUs> it opens everything so far
<lok> is there a sort of slack's rc.local in ubuntu ?
<Slaven> how do you make xine open a dvd .iso file without mounting the file?
<da_bon_bon> Slaven: why not mount it ?
<lok> a rc which is load at the last time
<lok> and where user can add lines like this?
<Slaven> da_bon_bon: Well, I've not so much against mounting it, as I have against relinking /dev/dvd to the loop device, but maybe there's an easier way?
<evarlast> lok: no, ubuntu uses sysv style init scripts rather than bsd style rc scripts.
<Lathiat> Slaven: i dunno about xine but i think mplayer does that
<Lathiat> at least it plays iso files of vcds
<lok> ok
<Lathiat> in fact i just tried it
<Lathiat> it doesn't quite work as expected
<Slaven> hm
<mlambie> can I install 2.6.8 kernel that ships with warty on hoary?
<Slaven> I used to use mplayer for everything
<Slaven> dunno why I switched oer to xine.
<evarlast> lok: just add what you want to /etc/crontab with the @reboot instead of the 5 date/time fields.
<Slaven> I was a real green nub when I did it, so it could have been anything, I guess. I'll check into mplayer a bit.
<SiRrUs> :)
<lok> thanks evarlast
<minimec> hi folks. I need some help with a modem connection. The problem is tha fallowing: I can connect successfully to my provider, but the default route appears only after about 1 minute, when I type sudo route.
<minimec> result: I am cinnected but I no data transfer.
<Bandit> good morning guys
<Slaven> hm
<Slaven> mplayer can play .bin vcd:s.
<Slaven> how about .iso dvd:s? :(
<aljo^> how can i change the CDkey? If my keyboard just types some weird things, when i press on 1 it types !, and so on...
<aljo^> any ideas?
<minimec> hi folks. I need some help with a modem connection. The problem is tha fallowing: I can connect successfully to my provider, but the default route appears only after about 1 minute, when I type 'sudo route'.
<minimec> result: I am connected but I have no data transfer.
<nictuku> hi, I am trying to install XML::Writer::String from CPAN (Perl) but it fails when trying to '
<nictuku> "Writing Makefile for XML::Writer::String"
<minimec> doesen't anyone at least have a hint for me?
<Xylith> HELLO! I just wonder if i can have both ubuntu and windows on the same computer (install ubuntu on another partion)?
<Bandit> Xylith yep
<evarlast> Xylith: yes.  ubuntu can resize your partitions to coexist with windows
<Xylith> .:Bandit:. Thank you for the answer, may I ask how?
<Xylith> ok, so i can choose if i want to start my computer with windows or ubuntu using a startup menu or something?
<Slaven> yep.
<javiolo> hi, I have a problem with the screen resolution, can anyone hlpme ?
<Frodo> HOw can I adjust my gnome menu in Hoary?  In Warty it was easy with applications:/// but in Hoary I dont know how?
<Xylith> .:Slaven:. Swedish?
<Bandit> Frodo what part of the menu
<Anubis> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-artwork_0.2.18-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Anubis>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gnome-background-properties', which is also in package gnome-backgrounds
<Anubis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Slaven> Xylith: Ja.
<Xylith> .:Slaven:. :)
<Slaven> ;)
<Frodo> Bandit:  the applications, to add to menu or remove
<javiolo> hi, I have a problem with the screen resolution, can anyone hlpme ?
<Xylith> .:Slaven:. S hur ska jag gra fr att f den dr menyn? Kanske ska lgga till att jag redan har windows installerat
<x-256> BockBilbo, it worked!! (your method) now i'll reboot to check! thanks
<Slaven> Xylith: Har du ngra partitioner reserverade fr Linux? Eller r allt utrymme upptaget?
<Frodo> in Warty it was cntl-L nautilus applications:/// then make launcher etc
<Xylith> .:Slaven:. Allt utrymme r upptaget, men ska fixa det med PartionMagic
<acs> hey
<BockBilbo> x-256, no prob
<BockBilbo> ;)
<Slaven> Xylith: nice.
<acs> is there any program that can tell me the temp of my hdd
<Anubis> ubuntu-artwork_0.2.18-1_all.deb
<x-256> BockBilbo, btw, which tool can I use to remove services (db stuff, lvm, etc) that I don't want running for Ubuntu. I can do it by hand, but want a GUI method
<Anubis> broken?
<Slaven> Xylith: Fixa fram lite tomt utrymme. Du ska ha minst tre nya partitioner, men det dr tror jag att installationsprogrammet hjlper dig med.
<Xylith> .:Slaven:. Tre stycken? va ska de va bra fr
<acs> does anyone know
<acs> ??
<Slaven> en pytteliten boot-partitioner dr bland annat programmet som vljer mellan Windows och Linux ligger, men ocks Linux-kerneln (lagret mellan Windows och Linux)
<Slaven> ehm
<Slaven> wtf
<Slaven> lagret mellan Windows och Linux? lagret mellan Linux mjukvara och din hrdvara.
<Frodo> I thought my question should be an easy one...adding applications to the main menu shouldnt be pulling teeth...
<Slaven> drivers och snt.
<mlambie> should I be concerned: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Xylith> .:slaven:. Okej.. s jag fixar lite icke upptaget utrymme (3GB), s fixar installationen partionerna?
<BockBilbo> x-256, dnt know
<BockBilbo> sorry
<ggeecko> ubuntu is pretty cool
<Slaven> plus en swappartition, allts samma som en vxlingsfil i Windows. och sedan sjlva systempartitionen.
<Slaven> Xylith: Jag vet inte, jag skulle satsa p en ngot strre partition.
<Slaven> Min Linux-partition r 15 gig.
<Xylith> .:slaven:. Ah ok, 5gb rcker det?
<Slaven> ja
<Slaven> det rcker ju.
<ggeecko> what is a good cd burning program??
<Frodo> ggeecko: k3b
<Slaven> beror p hur mnga program du ska ha installerade frsts.
<Xylith> .:slaven:. Hrddisken som jag ska installera linux p r 25gb stor, jag vill ju ha lite utrymme fr filmer  snt p windows ocks :P
<Slaven> ok, liten hrddisk.. synd.
<Xylith> .:slaven:. Ja
<Slaven> nja, d duger 5 gig jttebra.
<Slaven> tror att rekommendationen fr Ubuntu r 6 gig. men jag minns inte riktigt.
<Xylith> .:Slaven:. Ska ha en spelserver till halflife, sen ska jag vl kanske ha ngon irc server och http server
<Slaven> alright.
<Slaven> hursomhelst, installationen fixar inte allt helt automatiskt. det r faktiskt lite pill med det.
<LinuxJones> This is the english channel guys :)
<Frodo> HOw can I adjust my gnome menu in Hoary?  In Warty it was easy with applications:/// but in Hoary I dont know how?
<Xylith> To install ubuntu, you should have at least 32mb of RAM. You should have space on your hard disk to create a new disk partition of at least 1.8gb for a standart ubuntu desktop system.
<Xylith> .:LinuxJones:. Ah ok, sry
<Slaven> Xylith: My mistake :P
<seb128> Frodo: edit the desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<Slaven> Xylith: Query?
<Xylith> .:Slaven:. Haha, i just read on the CD
<Xylith> .:Slaven:. Yes please
<seb128> Frodo: or in ~/.local/share/applications/
<LinuxJones> Xylith, it's ok but there is a German irc channel I believe (if that's the language you guys are speaking)
<Xylith> .:LinuxJones:. Its called Swedish
<Frodo> no easy way with nautilus like there was in warty?
<LinuxJones> Xylith, I am uni-lingual :D
<Xylith> .:LinuxJones:. I have no idea
<seb128> Frodo: no
<Frodo> so far my experience with Hoary has just to go backwards
<seb128> Frodo: don't troll again on that please, read the lists, there is enough troll
<Frodo> what? I am not trolling foo
<seb128> Frodo: the new menu system is really better but nobody has written a nice menu editor yet
<LinuxJones> Frodo, hopefully the developers are working on something to replace editing menus
<LinuxJones> Frodo, although I have not heard anything official
<seb128> patches are welcome :)
<Frodo> Thanks Linuxjones, my question wasn't meant to be a nuisance, and seb128 dont accuse of "trolling' so easily
<seb128> Frodo: <Frodo> so far my experience with Hoary has just to go backwards
<LinuxJones> Frodo, it's a very common question it get's asked like 10 times a day :D
<seb128> Frodo: that's nice for people working on it, really
<Frodo> Seb.128, all you had to do was answer completely instead of in a terse and incomplete way..
<Funraiser> i downloaded a game using synaptic packet manager, but i can't find it now, where this stuff goes?
<Funraiser> it's not in app/games...anybody knows?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, usually games go into Applications >> Games but sometimes it takes aq while for the entry to be updated in the menu, or it can take a re-login to gnome for it to be added.
<Funraiser> oh
<Funraiser> but i rebooted
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, worse case scenario is you ahve to add it to the Games menu by hand
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, are you in warty or hoary ?
<Funraiser> warty
<x-256> ok, i wanna install the latest kernel main-restricted-secure kernel, and have it install the modules/headers/image for me, which file packacke should I pick?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, i am on hoary but open nautilus and type applications:///
<Funraiser> k
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, you should be able to add it there
<Funraiser> you mean "create launcher", but i don't know where the file is...
<Funraiser> i'm in nautilus app
<Funraiser> please somebody...
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, what game ?
<Funraiser> flightgear
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, type find /usr -name flightgear -print in console
<Funraiser> k
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, it's probably in /usr/bin/
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, but not necessarily :D
<x-256> anyone, which kernel package should I pick?
<LinuxJones> Lord there is a 105 meg hoary update
<membreya> LinuxJones: it was 140 mb for me
<LinuxJones> membreya, I did one last night :D
<Funraiser> nope...not is usr/bin...
<Funraiser> in*
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, ok thange the /usr part to /
<membreya> LinuxJones: ...so did I ...it was 100mb
<CarlK> If I install hoary-server on laptop A, pull the drive and put in laptop B, what are the chances of it booting B?
<Funraiser> in the console it says:find: paths must precede expression
<membreya> CarlK: identical hardware? :)
<LinuxJones> membreya, hopefully hoary will be frozen in a week or 2
<CarlK> membreya - both black - is that close enough?
<membreya> LinuxJones: It's running nicely.. I don't want it to freeze
<membreya> oh you meant the updates :P
<LinuxJones> membreya, yeah
<Funraiser> so u mean i type : find / -name flightgear -print in console ?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, yeah
<Funraiser> with sudo?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, no just regular user terminal
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, it's probably in /usr/local/games
<Funraiser> it says "path must precede expression
<Funraiser> i'll check
<Funraiser> do i need root privilege to see /usr/local/games cose there is nothing in it
<Funraiser> ?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, no you shouldn't
<Funraiser> it's empty then
<Funraiser> :-(
* pdr is going to do a presentation on ubuntu for a LUG and wondered if anyone had any ideas about what to takl about.  I'll probably do a full install while talking about the features of ubuntu.  should i use warty or a hoary pre-release?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, it's easier actually to sudo -s then updatedb && locate flightgear
<Funraiser> and i'm sure i downloaded it cose when i go back to synaptic it says : reinstall flightgear?
<Funraiser> ok i'll try
<Funraiser> that'separate line? sudo -s and then update etc..?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, sudo -s open a "root" shell
<Funraiser> oh
<Funraiser> k
<Funraiser> :-)
<membreya> damn mirror STILL isn't updated >:(
<Funraiser>  updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such  file or directory
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, your in the root shell ?
<Funraiser> oh there it works...
<membreya> Funraiser: you also tend to need to create the file with locate -u
<spiral> hi
<Funraiser> hmmm...what?
<TPC> I want my home folder to be the desktop. how can I do this?
<LinuxJones> TPC, why do you want to do that ?
<TPC> I just like having things organized in a certain way
<Funraiser> Linuxjones what do i do now...?
<LinuxJones> TPC, there ill be a hole mess of directories and files on your desktop
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, did you find the flightgear binary ?
<TPC> LinuxJones, I keep things neatly in different dirs, my home dir is usually clean
<Funraiser> no
<welly> TPC, have you seen what's contained in your home directory?
<welly> tpc, go to the terminal and type ls -a in your home directory
<membreya> Funraiser: do you know the name of the package? if so just do a whereis
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, it's not installed then try re-installing
<Frodo> Is there a reason that when I updated to Hoary synaptic was removed?  I say thanks in advance to any wo take the time to answer this...
<TPC> welly, of course I don't want to show the hidden files
<LinuxJones> TPC, you could create links to it I suppose an put the links on your desktop to all of the directories on your desktop
<Funraiser> in the update logs i should see a .bin is that you are saying?
<TPC> LinuxJones, no, I want it to use my homefolder and remove the Desktop dir. I've done it before, I just can't remember how.
<Funraiser> u mean i type: whereis flightgear
<Funraiser> ?
<jdub> TPC: /apps/nautilus/general in gconf
<x-256> why isn't lilo available as a package for ubuntu? (am i looking in the wrong place? i looked in the universe packages)
<TPC> jdub, ah, yeah. I was looking trought gconf but I didn't find it. Thanks.
<Funraiser> it says: flightgear:
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, was this game installed from a .deb file ?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, or from one of the repositories ?
<Funraiser> from the synaptic thing here in ubuntu
<Frodo> Is there a reason that when I updated to Hoary synaptic was removed?  I say thanks in advance to any wo take the time to answer this...
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, try reinstalling it
<Funraiser> k
<seb128> Frodo: removed from the system ?
<membreya> Funraiser: do an sudo apt-get install -f flightgear
<isak> why the.. has ubuntu deleted some important dll file from windows? :| - i wanted to boot into windows but it just says - right after i installed ubuntu - that there is msissing some sort of important dll file :|
<membreya> isak: ubuntu didn't ... you did
<membreya> ubuntu won't touch windows unless you tell it to
<seb128> Frodo: and <Frodo> Seb.128, all you had to do was answer completely instead of in a terse and incomplete way..
<seb128> Frodo: I've replied with the path for the files to edit, that's a complete way
<Funraiser> it says: flightgear is already the newest version
<isak> god dammit
<isak> this just sucks
<Funraiser> Linuxjones should i try to reinstall it via synaptic?
<x-256> anyone? is there  a package for lilo ?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, look in synaptic a see what file the binary has it might be something other than flightgear ie..flight-gear
<Frodo> after you rebuked me Seb...then you answered     and if I express Frustration ONCE you dont even need to go on about it...you are the one carring it on
<membreya> x-256: sudo apt-get install lilo :)
<x-256> membreya, how come i can't find it in Synaptic ?
<membreya> it's there x-256
<Funraiser> checked: flightgear
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, right click the flight gear package in the search window and click properties
<membreya> but again I'm running hoary
<Funraiser> k
<x-256> membreya, apt-get can't find it either
<glyph> Is there a way to make X work reliably with more than one USB device?
<tizen> If I install something with Synaptic, how do i ensure they're installed in the menu
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, then look in the installed files
<x-256> membreya, i swear it's not!
<glyph> something like /etc/iftab but for USB?
<membreya> x-256: you done an apt-cache search? and have you installed all your repo's?
<Funraiser> there are many, some in usr/games
<x-256> membreya, dunno apt very well. i'll try the cache thing
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, ok look in /usr/games
<x-256> membreya, can u tell me a good gui tool for enabling/stopping services for my ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, locate should find flightgear if that's the binary's name
<membreya> Funraiser: installing flightgear now ...if it's easy to find I'm going to track you down and slap you
<membreya> LinuxJones: whereis is much easy :) or which
<LinuxJones> membreya, well either way it should find it
<Funraiser> lol
<x-256> do you guys all run daemons/services you don't need in the background?  I figure not, if not, how did u turn them off?  do u just killall -9 every time, or how ?
<Funraiser> the bin might be fgfs (flightgear flightsimulator)?
<dottedline> I am new to ubuntu, and since I loaded it, I have been told by an M$'r that I have a virus on my email.  anyone else experienced this?  how do I check it?
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, lol no wonder we couldn't find it :D
<membreya> Funraiser: that's the one :)
<Funraiser> so slap or not?
<membreya> *little slap*
<thenuke> dottedline: what email have you been sending to him?   something with attachments?
<thenuke> has he told you what kind of virus your emails have
<dottedline> no, just htlp text
<dottedline> no, just a virus
<Funraiser> it works!!! Oh my goodness...Thanks to Linuxjones and...membreya!
<Funraiser> :-)
<LinuxJones> Funraiser,  have fun :)
<membreya> this is too hard
<membreya> friggin game!
<membreya> gimme a gun!
<Funraiser> what flightgear?
<dottedline> html text, sorry
<x-256> my APM module doesn't load in Ubuntu on boot up, and ideas how I can make it auto-load ?
<dottedline> 2manymnuemonics
<Funraiser> all i go shoot an ILS approach to Atlanta Int'l..
<membreya> waste of 200mb that flightsim
<isak> i dont know where to ask, but a windows repair, would that delete stuff from the desktop? on the windows :)..
<membreya> no
<membreya> it only replaces vital files
<membreya> lo Echylo
<isak> like dlls? f.ex?
<Echylo> hi
<membreya> yup
<isak> alright - thanks mate :)
<isak> see you guys, hopefully :P
<afaik> can I ask a debian question here? They banned me from #debian
<membreya> lol
<Echylo> why did they afaik? :p
<afaik> I tried to update my sources this morning, but it keeps hanging on specific servers...
<afaik> anyone have a working apt sources list I can use?
<afaik> I just need to update my package list.. I am in sid
<Echylo> I think most of the people use ubuntu
<afaik> Echylo, nazis
<Echylo> ?
<afaik> you know how those #debian people are :(
<Echylo> nope
<Echylo> never been there
<membreya> no..we're # ubuntu
<membreya> :)
<Echylo> yay beatles download is done!
<Echylo> 16 cds!
<membreya> nutter
<mairu> hah i thought beatles was the new flavor
<mairu> What is the minimum amount of harddisk space needed for Ubuntu to work efficiently on a dual boot basis with a WindowsXP OS?
<Echylo> 4
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> or 5
<Echylo> make it 10
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> 5 each
<mairu> 5 each??
<afaik> heheh
<Echylo> 5 gig
<Echylo> :)
<mairu> oh each for linux and xp?
<mairu> haha
<SiRrUs> hmmm
<Echylo> what were you thinking?
<afaik> ah
<afaik> google for "filetype:list unstable deb"
<mairu> i thought you were advocating i install hoary on 5, and the previous one on 5
<x-256> do I need the makedev "service" ?
<mairu> ;p
<Echylo> :)
<mairu> 5 is sweet
<membreya> damn you mirror ..update!
<mairu> How can I convert a normal video into a format that can be streamed as a progressive download?
<jdub> mairu: normally, you don't have to.
<jdub> mairu: any video player that can read from http can do that
<mairu> jdub: I see. What format is optimal for the web, however?
<membreya> ASF :P
<mairu> lol
<SiRrUs> cute :)
<elec> does anybody know how to start/restart samba service in ubuntu?
<mairu> Do i remember downloading ASF porn and then fretting because it wouldn't play?
<jdub> mairu: ogg theora/vorbis :-)
<mairu> jdub: That's what i thought. Thank you !
<membreya> elec: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<elec> thx membreya
<x-256> is LVM and EVMS needed for Ubuntu to run? how can I disable those serivces?
<nix000> anyone can tell me how i can have multiple wlan0 configurations so that i can hop on the local wifi network {home,work} by just doing ifup,ifdown ?
<hawke> anybody know if scrnsaver.h is anywhere in Ubuntu?
<nix000> i dont think i can have multiple configuration for the same interface in /etc/network/interfaces and the ui sucks btw !
<elec> i can't find smbmount in my ubuntu....
<meuserj|work> nix000, a text file doesn't need a user interface.... it's a text file, not a program.
<nix000> hawke:  use apt-file search scrnsaver.h. if apt-file is not installed do apt-get install apt-file; apt-file update
<nix000> meuserj|work: i was speaking of the network-config. i assume the ui should to make non obvious things easier .. like my case.
<SiRrUs> anyone having trouble with their keyboard after updating hoary today
<nix000> i dont even know what ishould be googling for here.
<hawke> nix000: thank you.
<lupusBE> can someone tell me where gnome knows which WM it has to use
<lupusBE> I want to switch to a different one
<hawke> nix000: I thought apt-cache would do the job.  Guess I was mistaken.
<membreya> hmmm qtparted won't open for me :(
<nix000> hawke: i always use apt-file for file search
<marcin_ant> hi
<SiRrUs> membreya hello
<marcin_ant> I need _help_
<marcin_ant> I got ubuntu on my desktop
<membreya> hi SiRrUs :)
<SiRrUs> membreya your running hoary right
<marcin_ant> and now I'm installing on another machine
<membreya> yessir
<marcin_ant> and on my desktop there is hpijs driver in gnome-cups-manager
<SiRrUs> membreya did you do your daily updates :)
<membreya> just finished my 140 mb
<marcin_ant> so I can pinstall my HP 5740
<elec> how do i do for support smb fs in ubuntu? when i try mount -t smb, say is not support smb fs
<SiRrUs> lol and does everything seem to work ok
<marcin_ant> while on my second machine there is no driver for this printer on list
<membreya> SiRrUs: everything's perfect :)
<marcin_ant> what can I do to install this printer? I got hpijs installed...
<Pluk> elec mount -t smbfs
<elec> thx Pluk
<SiRrUs> hmm i have a few problems for a change  for example this    should be a question mark
<membreya> ? works fine :)
<SiRrUs> my keyboard seems to have gotten all screwed up :) as well my refresh sucks  oh well :)
<SiRrUs> well back to the drawing board :)
<SiRrUs> see you guys in a bit
<membreya> my qtparted doesnt start >:(
<meuserj|work> marcin_ant, install the "foomatic-db-hpijs" package
<mdz> marcin_ant: check is the new machine freshly installed?
<mdz> marcin_ant: everything default?
<padlefot> hi
<marcin_ant> meuserj|work: I got this package - still nothing
<airox> hi
<padlefot> how is the wireless driver support with ubuntu? i have a infosmart wlan card..
<marcin_ant> mdz: not default
<marcin_ant> mdz: I installed without desktop
<marcin_ant> mdz: command line only
<mdz> marcin_ant: the desktop packages provide the printer drivers
<marcin_ant> mdz: and now I installed gnome by hand
<mdz> that's why you don't have them
<mdz> you can install the ubuntu-desktop package to get everything which is installed by default for the desktop
<Echylo> can you create playlists with XMMS like you can with winamp?
<mdz> Echylo: yes
<wezzer-> who the hell is this ms_immortasinger?
<airox> I noticed that gnome doesn't use binary mode when transferring files. I found a topic on it with the bug report and the solution (libgnomevfs 2.8.3). Does someone has this package succesfully installed ?
<wezzer-> spamming me all the time
<marcin_ant> mdz: don't you get that I got packages?
<Echylo> how mdz?
<javiolo> hi
<marcin_ant> mdz: hp driver should be in hpijs right?
<padlefot> any of you had any problems with wlan in ubuntu?
<mdz> Echylo: click on the "PL" button
<javiolo> can anyone help me to configure the screen resolution ?
<marcin_ant> mdz: so I got this package and nothing
<mdz> marcin_ant: you have packages, but you don't have the _correct_ packages
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> play list
<mdz> marcin_ant: rather than guessing which one you need, install ubuntu-desktop and then remove the things you don't want
<marcin_ant> mdz: the problem is that crrently gnome-desktop on hoary is uninstallable
<mz2> how do i make my external usb2 harddrive writeable to my user
<marcin_ant> mdz: hmm but I'll try with ubuntu-desktop
<mdz> marcin_ant: you don't need gnome-desktop.  ubuntu-desktop
<mz2> i tried it with fat and worked fine, then formatted with ext3fs and now i can't write to it
<Echylo> no I didn't mean that mdz, I mean a html list of all your songs
<marcin_ant> mdz: it there another way to do this?
<mdz> to do what?
<marcin_ant> mdz: 225 MB to download...
<mdz> it's all on the CD
<marcin_ant> mdz: add this driver to gnome-cups-manager list
<marcin_ant> mdz: I don't have cd for hoary
<airox> Somebody should backport libgnomevfs 2.8.3 ...
<mdz> marcin_ant: it is a question of whether you spend time downloading, or time searching for the package you need
<javiolo> can anyone help me to configure the screen resolution ?
<airox> javiolo: Yep, just ask.
<marcin_ant> mdz: is there other way to configure printer without gnome-cups-manager?
<mdz> I can't tell you which one you need immediately, and don't have time to help you investigate right now
<mdz> yes, but that won't address your problem of the driver being missing
<marcin_ant> mdz: this driver should install from hpijs
<mdz> no, hpijs does not contain drivers for CUPS
* trust goes back to trying to solve his problem
<mz2> i can't change the uid, gid and umask in /etc/mtab to do it, can i? hotplugd would just change it however it wants whenever i then plug it back in, wouldn't it?
<membreya> anyone here got QTParted working?
<javiolo> i have a nvidia geforce 2 gts and its installed
<javiolo> but now i cant change the resolution
<airox> javiolo: Are you experienced with XFree86Config ?
<marcin_ant> mdz: then which package contains these drivers?
<javiolo> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<javiolo> and xrandr -q
<javiolo> but nothing...
<mdz> marcin_ant: <mdz> I can't tell you which one you need immediately, and don't have time to help you investigate right now
<mdz> marcin_ant: I have given you the simple answer; that's the best I can do for you at this moment
<sic|work> synaptic doesn't seem to want to connect through my proxy...is there a way to just download directly from the repositories?
<membreya> sic|work: disable your proxy? :P
<sic|work> heheh
<sic|work> I wish
<sic|work> home office manages it
<_devilshit_> hi
<_devilshit_> need help with root
<membreya> sic|work: the other way to do is it to just look at your source.list and load the repo in your browser :)
<Stuttergart_> Anyone having trouble upgrading from Wary to Hoary? When I do an apt-get upgrade I get "I/O errors" and seemingly somer filesystem corruption.
<Stuttergart_> I'm running /home and /root in LVM though.
<Stuttergart_> but /boot is an ext2 partition.
<_devilshit_> trying to log in as root
<delltony> upgrading from warty to hoary was a nightmare i had to actually fresh install hoary to get it work
<sic|work> repo?
<_devilshit_> but dont know the password
<coroner> is there any kind of benchmark program or something that i can use to test the difference between the generic nvidia drivers and the latest from the nvidia.com site, to see if there is a performance increase?
<Stuttergart_> I didn't realize that there was a hoary install ISO
<_devilshit_> i have just installed
<membreya> sic|work: in synaptic...go to Setting > Preferences > Network
<membreya> and set your proxy there
<sic|work> membreya: I already did
<membreya> :|
<membreya> set the port?
<membreya> use 80 :)
<delltony> Stuttergart_, look at the top both the livecd iso and the installcd iso are on there.
<sic|work> membreya: port is set
<_devilshit_> hi want to login as root what is the pass
<Stuttergart_> Is the install ISO aka Array 6?
<sic|work> devilshit: you don't need a root pass...just do sudo <command you want to run as root>
<delltony> thats the image snapshot name
<Stuttergart_> ic
<delltony> but yes one says install iso and the other is live cd
<Stuttergart_> man, I wish DSL was faster in the US. :\
<airox> hehe
* trust hugs google
<membreya> what speed Stuttergart_ ?
<sic|work> devilshit: When it prompts you for a passwd just use your user password
<delltony> speaking of the iso's any idea when ubuntu will start taking orders for the hoary cds?
<Stuttergart_> 1.5/386
<delltony> i want to get me one of those gold cds ;)
<BrianAnthony> can someone tell me how to remove vesafb modules from the kernel? I need to disable frame buffering
<Stuttergart_> libapache-mod-php4: Depends: php4-common (= 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu3) but 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Stuttergart_> grrr
<mz2> does anybody have an idea to my question? it shouldn't be too difficult one at least
<mz2> or can i add it to /etc/fstab even? would it still be possible to have it "hotpluggable"
<Andre> alguem do brasil??????
<Andre> alguem do brasil??????
<Andre> alguem do brasil??????
<Andre> alguem do brasil??????
<sic|work> so is it possible to just mirror the repositories locally?
<sic|work> hehe
<delltony> yeah there was an article on the forums about that
<BrianAnthony> someone please help me ='(
* sic|work checks forums
<LinuxJones> sic|work, you want to setup a local repository on your local network ?
<LinuxJones> sic|work, apt-proxy can do that, if that's what your looking for
<sic|work> LinuxJones: Well since I am the only one at my company using ubuntu...local repository on this box I am on right now :)
<delltony> yeah im looing for it too i know it was there cause i read it
<sic|work> LinuxJones: Synaptic won't work at my work because of our NaziProxy...so I thought maybe I could just download and make the repository available locally
<LinuxJones> sic|work, shouldn't you be working on getting the rest of your company using Ubuntu :)
<LinuxJones> sic|work, warty ?
<sic|work> LinuxJones: I am a sys admin in an AIX shop...but the rest of my site is still on WINNT
<nix000> LinuxJones: or just working :-)
<LinuxJones> ;)
<nix000> i have my (secured) home wifi network and my (securee) work wifi network. anyone has idea how i can configure /etc/network/interfaces so i can disconnect from one and connect to the other ?
<membreya> grrr...ANYONE here use QTParted?
<mvo> sic|work: what proxy bit does synaptic not understand?
<kagou> hi
<nix000> i am trying to use virtual interfaces to no avail.
<sic|work> mvo: I am not sure what is up...I put our proxy info in, and it won't connect to any of the repositories
<sic|work> brb
<mvo> sic|work: does apt-get work with the proxy?
<LinuxJones> nix000, your work uses dhcp ?
<delltony> damn i hate when i can't find something that i know i read not too long ago
<Bandit> his boss just walked by :)
<nix000> LinuxJones: yes. is that a problem ?
<LinuxJones> nix000, if you take your laptop to work and it works fine why doesn't it work when you take it home ?
<LinuxJones> nix000, so 1 location uses static ip and 1 uses dhcp ?
<_devilshit_> i have tryed that
<_devilshit_> want to login as root
<_devilshit_> my user is espen and my password on that user is epen
<delltony> Stuttergart_, here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7455.html
<_devilshit_> espen and that password dont work on root user
<nix000> LinuxJones: because the essd/password is different . so iam trying to avoid havind to comment uncomment few lines in /etc/interfaces evry time i move around. if i can do ifup/ifdown on a specific interface that be cool
<shock_> narf! is it possible to configure amule NOT to show any *$&$&!!!! porn results?
<shock_> *grml
<sic|work> mvo: no apt-get is not working with my proxy
<Coily> whats the recommended method for installing Fx 1.0.1?
<Bandit> _devilshit_ take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<LinuxJones> nix000, argh
<welly> got a question about metacity! i understand it's a window manager, correct?
<sigglet> Coily: using apt or synaptec
<sigglet> what else
<LinuxJones> nix000, I suppose you could write a custom script
<Coily> sigglet, i mean currently
<Bandit> _devilshit_ your welcome ;)
<nix000> LinuxJones: maybe i am mistaken but is the virtual interface no able to do that ?
<sigglet> same Coily
<sigglet> I don't understand your question
<Coily> sigglet, has it been added? i dont see it
<sigglet> apt-cache search metacity
<sigglet> that will tell you
<LinuxJones> nix000, I don't use multiple nics atm so I can't say for sure :(
<sigglet> or check the forums
<sigglet> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<StoffBox-Steve> hey Guys, someone have a reason why i cant ping myself with my Inet ip ?
<nix000> LinuxJones: i only have one wifi interface as well.
<LinuxJones> nix000, It sounds like an easy fix as I'm sure others have had the same problem.
<mvo> sic|work: sounds like a pretty bad proxy to me :)
<Coily> whats the currently recommended method for installing Fx 1.0.1?
<nix000> LinuxJones: no where to be found on google
<LinuxJones> nix000, sorry I wasnt' clear I have never had need to use that
<sigglet> root@idaho:~ # apt-cache search metacity
<sigglet> libmetacity0 - Common library of lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager
<sigglet> metacity - A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager
<sigglet> libmetacity-dev - Development files of lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager
<sigglet> I have it coily
<sigglet> sorry for the paste guys
<Coily> sigglet, how did you do it
* trust shakes fist at whoever made him upgrade
<sic|work> mvo: yes, very bad
<sigglet> I just told you coily
<welly> ok.. :) thanks
<sigglet> apt-cache search metacity
<javiolo> can anyone help on my resolution screen
<javiolo> ?
<sigglet> here is your friend Coily -->> http://ubuntuguide.org/   &   http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<sic|work> javiolo: did you just want to change it?
<welly> is it then an extension of gtk/gnome?
<sic|work> javiolo: Computer-->System Configuration-->Screen Resolution
<Coily> sigglet, which repository should i add for 1.0.1
<javiolo> sic|work: yep, knew that, but that doesnt work
<tanek> any tips of a good program for witing c++ (not very good, need for school work only)
<Moiana> wehat is the specific command I should use when upgrading to hoary? (after editing the sources.list) - apt-get dist-upgrade?
<javiolo> sic|work: also tried xrandr -q but the max is 640x800
<thenuke> tanek: so you need a bit bad program idea :) (not very good)
<thenuke> =)
<tanek> :P
<sic|work> javiolo: then you probably don't have the right vid driver
<javiolo>  sic|work: just installed the nvidia driver
<sic|work> javiolo: your in 800X600 now eh?
<tanek> i probably meant me saying "not very good" ;)
<thenuke> tanek: how about somekind of prog which sorts strings, like you could input  foo faa, bar foo, foo bar, zoo zuu, and so on .. and it would sort then them alphabetically :o
<javiolo>  sic|work:640x480 :(
<sic|work> javiolo: did you enable 3d?
<goldfish_> javiolo: I had that problem, I googled my computers name and Xfree86.conf, to find a decent conf, and it sorted my resolution fine
<sic|work> javiolo: and did you restart X?
<tanek> good i idea, but really i meant an ide ;)
<tanek> sry :D
<javiolo> i have nvidia geforce 2 gts
<javiolo>  sic|work: restarted
<sic|work> javiolo: and you enabled 3d?
<mz2> argh... googling doesn't give anything helpful either
<javiolo>  sic|work: dont know how to do that
<mz2> i already browsed through stuff from /etc/hotplug related to usb storage device handling with no success
<PoW> What's the tar command to gzip+bzip a file?
<sic|work> javiolo: to install nvidia:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  to enable 3d: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<delltony> tar c whateveryouwant | bzip2 -9 > whateverfile.tar.bz2
<PoW> thanks
<javiolo> sic|work done that before, but ill try again
<delltony> np
<PoW> where is the directory that you are zipping up defined though?
<Frodo> hi again, please be patient, I still cant figure out how to edit the menus in Hoary.  I looked for /urs/share/applications to edit, but it does not exist
<PoW> tar c NameOfDir? | bzip2 -9 > whateverfile.tar.bz2
<delltony> you specify it like tar c /home/blahblah/* | bzip2 -9 > blahblahdirectory.tar.bz2
<PoW> alright
<tux_> hey , have a question
<tux_> sounds works for films etc,,
<tux_> but normal sounds, like opening my home directory etc. action sounds dont
<tux_> any solution ?
* suifur wonders why ppl like desktop sound themes
<delltony> Frodo, i made an application that does that if you look on the forums
<mz2> suifur, the ubuntu sound theme is quite nice with all the nice little variants of "plop" :)
<delltony> what you need to do is the following if you want to do it manually
<tux_> ok
<tanek> tux_: have u unmarked the start sound server option under computer -> desktop prefrences -> sound
<tanek> ?
<tux_> tanek, yes
<Frodo> dell: thanks I did look on the forums but didnt find  it
<delltony> go to that dir you stated /usr/share/applications and then sudo gedit say for instance xine.desktop
<tanek> then mark it again
<tanek> :S
<javiolo> sic|work restarted and the same
<delltony> that will give you a template of how its designed
<suifur> mz2, i dunno, i dont want my computer making _any_ noise unless its music
<suifur> i hate desktop sounds lol
<delltony> take and edit that desktop file and save it to something like myicon.desktop or whatever
<sic|work> javiolo: Well that taps me out, anyone else know what to do to help javiolo?
<delltony> then it will instantly appear under the category you selected for example
<delltony> if you set the Category to AudioVideo it will be under Sound and Video
<delltony> and Network is for internet
<mz2> seriously though, does nobody really have idea of how to set the permissions of a hotplugged usb2 drive with ext3fs (or any fs supporting unix file permissions, that is)??
<Frodo> thank you delltony for the correct answer...that is what I needed
<delltony> no problem
<delltony> you can make your own categories too
<delltony> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16699  look there that will give you a general idea of what i done
<delltony> its far from complete and could use work but its usuable and does what i wanted it to :)
<tux_> right, rebooted again after clicking 'start sound on startup'
<tux_> nothing
<tux_> now desktop sounds at all
<TPC> I run ubuntu on a laptop which supports cpu freqency scaling, and its working, it switches between 60% under small load and 100% under full load.
<TPC> but I want it so it has 5 steps: 20%, 40%, 60%, 80%, 100% and goes to the appropiate one. how can I do this?
<MaxeyPad> for whatever reason my gterminal freaks out when I ssh to another box and use my console irc client (irssi).  The terminal locks up...any ideas?
<TPC> I'm guessing that I could do something temporary in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq, but I want a more permanent solution.
<Nermal> TPC, it should do
<Nermal> you may have to leave it for a while before it switches to 20%
<Nermal> this desktop 2ghz p4 seems to go at 249mhz when idle :|
<Nermal> when powernowd is running that is
<tux_> im behind a prestige 600 adsl modem, with nat etc..
<tux_> how do i open up a port for say openssh
<tux_> so say i wanted to login remotely from the outside ?
<vIdAr_> Hi, what mouse driver should i choose if i have a USB Mouse, X won't boot because it cant find the mouse.
<TPC> Nermal, but /proc/cpufreq says that the minimum value it can go to is 60%, and when I try to change it I get this:
<TPC> root@laptop:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq # echo -n 400000 > cpuinfo_min_freq
<TPC> bash: cpuinfo_min_freq: Permission denied
<TPC> so how do I change this minimum value?
<sigglet> TPC: there is a throttle perl script to save power for laptops, I have it if you want it
<TPC> sigglet, that would be nice
<Echylo> my precious
<TPC> thanks
<Frodo> delltony: having problems getting php-gtk
<Echylo> why is lotr joining?
<Echylo> bilbo, frodo
<Echylo> btw
<Echylo> a program to split mp3's with cue file?
<delltony> did you download it from the site ?
<BockBilbo> Echylo, what?
<Echylo> nvm bockbilbo, two seconds before you frodo joined
<wavefunction> g'afternoon.
<Frodo> so it is not in the Ubuntu repositories then I take it
<Echylo> <Echylo> a program to split mp3's with cue file?
<Echylo> http://www.google.com
<delltony> bingo
<delltony> follow the instructions as i gave them it works better that way ;)
<wavefunction> I wanna download a kernel source from (www.kernel.org) configure it and just boot within ubuntu. I do know what happens but I always get "Kernel panic - no syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" :(
<wavefunction> s/do/do not
<LinuxJones> Anybody else notice that Slashdot doesn't display correctly in Firefox (Hoary) half the time ?
<Frodo> dell, shifting gears between Ubuntu world (apt) and slackware (compile) world sometimes is a stretch
<Nermal> LinuxJones, long standing problem
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, your missing some functionality like ext3 support built into the kernel proper
<lunitik> Anyone know where Firestarter saves UI config?
<LinuxJones> Nermal, thanks just checking
<BockBilbo> Echylo, ll
<BockBilbo> ll
<BockBilbo> lol
<lunitik> (I moved the toolbar... but can't move it back for whatever reason...)
<BockBilbo> but.... my nick is not bockbilbo because the lord of the ring
<Nermal> LinuxJones, http://www.deftone.com/blogzilla/archives/firefox_and_rendering_slashdot.html
<Echylo> ok
<Frodo> I dont think I would like to compile anything on Hoary right now, it is too fragile and persnickity
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: Hmmm, even If I do not have any ext3 filesystems ? I only have reiserfs.
<BockBilbo> bilbo its the name of the city i live in
<Echylo> ow :)
<Echylo> kewl
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, ok do you have reiserfs built into the kernel or as a module ?
<BockBilbo> the city is called Bilbao, in spanish, and Bilbo in basque
<Echylo> :)
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: reiserfs <- built; ext{2,3} <- modules.
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, unless your using a init ramdisk you ned to compile it in (not as a module)
<LinuxJones> bah...my typing skills are desperate
<spacecat> hi all - I'm sorta new to gnome (but loving ubuntu)
<LinuxJones> Nermal, it's like it is not displaying the stories at all
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: I've just got vanilla source and then : make all && make modules_install. Configured menu.lst (grub).
<LinuxJones> spacecat, welcome aboard :)
<spacecat> I discovered that usb memory sticks get automounted (mine is mounted now), but can't figure out how to unmount it - umount gives  a 'busy' error, and right-click 'umount volume' gives same error
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, let me try to find you a good tutorial to do it the debian way....much better
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: I've tried both /dev filesystem mounted/not mounted at boot time.
<spacecat> is it ok just to unplug the thing, or do I need to get it unmounted?
<spacecat> thx LinuxJones ;)
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, >> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm this should work but you will have to replace the kernel-source references with linux-source. Ubuntu uses a different naming scheme on a few things.
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: Thanks for your time LinuxJones ! I trying to compile a new kernel just because with the installed one I cannot put my pcmcia/wireless network card to function : "ndiswrapper (ndis_init_one_pci:1458): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device"
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, other than that it should work ok. Can I ask why your compiling a custome kernel ?
<vIdAr_> Does anybody know what mouse driver i should choose if i have a USB Mouse, X won't boot because it cant find the mouse!
<LinuxJones> s/custome/custom
<lok> vIdAr_, try with /dev/input/mice
<tux__> has anyone set up an openssh server behind nat ?
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, what kid of card do you have ?
<LinuxJones> I swear to god my hands are dyslexic
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: I'll just try it. Thanks again.
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, GL
<wavefunction> I have a DWL-G650+ (Texas Instruments chipset). I used it with crux linux before trying ubuntu.
<spacecat> LinuxJones: very quick q: is it ok to unplug a usb memory stick if it hasn't been properly unmounted ?
<lunitik> No one knows where Firestarter puts UI settings? this is really annoying
<zenrox> spacecat, ya
<zenrox> its safe
<spacecat> zenrox: thanks!
<zenrox> i have one of thoes and i just pull it out and it will remount when i plug it back in
<zenrox> spacecat,  just make shure its done writing files to it before you unplug it
<spacecat> zenrox: good to know - just wanna be sure, I've got half a gig of work on that stick (tho most backed up elsewhere).
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, according to the hardware compatibility list it should work by default >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/
<LinuxJones> spacecat, sorry yeah
<prego> I need help! Latest upgrade (hoary) has killed some of my gnome configuration
<prego> Am I the only one?
<lunitik> Ugh... fixed it myself, thanks a lot for the help guys   :/
<spacecat> LinuxJones: np , got an answer from zenrox - uplugged the thing and the lil icon's gone, these automount thingies are spiffy!
<zenrox> spacecat,  note that is the only automount that does work
<zenrox> in hoary
<lunitik> jdub: you took the window manager parts out of clearlooks package?
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: I've installed the driver (Installed ndis drivers: gplus   hardware present) but no wlan0 device is present after a "modprobe ndiswrapper". dmesg says "ndiswrapper (ndis_init_one_pci:1458): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device". Have any idea ?
<prego> And now, synaptic is configuring things while I am installing Xaos (nothing to do with what it is configuring right now) I'm confused...
<spacecat> zenrox - that's ok, I'm used to mounting / umounting anyways, knowing things would be safe for the usbstick was really what I needed - I've just migrated from sid
<sebastian> Hi folks
<prego> I got an error on the upgrade (ubuntu-artwork package) and it looks like the things have not been configured yet ....
<zenrox> spacecat, ya i can under stand that
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, check out that sight I posted earlier it appears there are several different sets of instructions depending on the firware your card has
<prego> funny it starts configuration at next package install
<bluefoxicy> gah
<bluefoxicy> I really really have to set squid up again
<sebastian> short question
<spacecat> zenrox: thx again, goodnite to you ubuntu people - I'll try to come here if I ever get a clue about linux, which is now even less likely having gone from sid to warty ;) you don't have to learn much when it works so nicely as this.
<prego> I'll reboot the computer again, after the configuration has been done, to see if everything starts OK...
<sebastian> i insert a sd-card into my card reader and gnome asks if I want to import them into my photoalbum
<sebastian> I chose yes, but nothing happens
<sebastian> can anybody tells me, where to find this photoalbum.
<prego> sebastian, do you have gthumb installed?
<zenrox> sebastian, look for a new directory on your home
<sebastian> yes, german version of ubuntu
<MadMortagan> I need some help... I need to know how to remove Ubuntu
<prego> sebastian, I prefer using gtkam for my camera. No experience on card readers, though
<zenrox> MadMortagan,  repartion it with win98 boot disk then reformat it
<LinuxJones> MadMortagan, why do you want to get rid of it ?
<MadMortagan> There are no commands from the terminal?
<MadMortagan> Because it changed my IP address and made my windows harddrive unable to access the internet
<zenrox> MadMortagan,  reboot to pc with a win98 boot disk
<LinuxJones> MadMortagan, ubuntu can't do that
<MadMortagan> Hmm
<MadMortagan> Alright, thanks guys
<zenrox> nope it cant
<LinuxJones> MadMortagan, it's a windows problem dude
<stuNNed> ok after today's updates xorg is still dragging for some reason
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  i cloased mind
<zenrox> a closed mind
<SiRrUs> stuNNed yep so is mine
<javiolo> hi, who wass helping me ?
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: do the dev's know about it?
<zenrox> my xorg in hoary works just fine
<LinuxJones> zenrox, the poor guy probably hasn't been computing for very long
<prego> stuNNed, don't understand what you are saying... What's the matter?
<zenrox> and usung nvidia
<sebastian> okay, a gThumb-window starts
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  i agree
<sebastian> with /media/sdc1/DCIM
<SiRrUs> prego refreshes are very slow
<prego> SiRrUs, not my case, I guess. - SiS card -
<stuNNed> prego: xorg is eating cpu, rendering gnome-terminal, rb, galeon is slow, typing in irssi is slow, mono is eating cpu
<sebastian> this is okay, but I want to know, if gThumb copies the pictures to my harddrive into a folder I can specify
<SiRrUs> prego have you updated
<SiRrUs> today
<sebastian> but in my home, there is no new directory, yet
<prego> SiRrUs, my update took place but my gconf stuff is broken now
<prego> SiRrUs, however, synaptic now is comfiguring each package I installed, so I expect to recover from this stall
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: Hmmm, I suppose it was functioning with crux linux 'cause I used 2.6.10 ...
<zenrox> prego,  have you done a good reboot
<SiRrUs> prego has something to do with xorg 6.8.2
<prego> zenrox, yes, but I got an error during installation with ubuntu-artwork package and it looks like the packages were only installed but not configured ????
<zenrox> prego, then do a apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<prego> SiRrUs, I don't think so. I've installed many gnome things also
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: Once I really don't know what patches the page says (I've "apt-cache search kernel-patch" but could find a related one) I'll try compile 2.6.1(0|1) ...
<prego> zenrox, thanks, I'll try prior to next reboot ;-)
<SiRrUs> prego yep there is a bug opened on it earlier today
<stuNNed> what is the -dev channel?
<SiRrUs> stuNNed they are aware :)
<prego> SiRruS, thanks... I'll wait to next release ;-)
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: ok thanks :D
<prego> \me is rebooting right now. bye
<zenrox> hoary =devlomental
<zenrox> the missspelling is on purpus
<delltony> anyone here have a ati radeon card with tv out ? im curious how you set it up with the clone mode it wants the hsync and vsync for the second monitor i have no clue what the refresh rate on my tv is
<alastair_> Anyone reported success with the new imac g5's?
<Funraiser> when i installed azureus myself in mandrake it look awful, but here in Ubuntu it looks as good as in window$...(?)
<zenrox> Funraiser, yep
<zenrox> the ubuntu virus strikes agine
<zenrox> hehehe
<SiRrUs> zenrox ?
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: are they any bugs i should add comments to?
<SiRrUs> just the refresh rate :)
<zenrox> friend of mine just called me after i gave him a copy just installed it today
<zenrox> with out help
<SiRrUs> brb
<benjibenji> My name is Benji, and I'm new to Linux in general. Ubuntu is my first Linux installation, and I'm having trouble installing a new CD/DVD R/RW drive.  Can anyone tell me where to turn for advice?
<Funraiser> m0rph is the mod?
<wavefunction> bbl
<zenrox> benjibenji,  what are you trying to do
<zenrox> benjibenji, whats the prob ?? not reconizing it cant use it
<bentele> hallo
<prego> OK!, I'm back and configuration is now OK ;-)))
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> told ya prego
<Funraiser> maybe he has troubles wiring it?
<prego> damned ubuntu-artwork package :-)
<zenrox> lol
<prego> zenrox, thanks :-))))))
<prego> Attention Hoary guys: DO NOT CHOOSE ubuntu-artwork for update
<goldfish_> lol
<prego> (or if you do, check it is the only package you choose to)
<zenrox> prego, i have that installed and i dont have a prob with it
<prego> zenrox, today's?
<zenrox> prego,  it was yesterdays
<prego> zenrox, then do not update any soon ;-)
<SiRrUs> prego must be like the refresh problem
<evarlast> what to say why?  I'll go run it right now to find out.
<zenrox> prego, i can probly get around it i like chalanges
<benjibenji> Zenrox, well I bought a 1.6 GHz computer with a 40 G HD, and wiped it clean to install Ubuntu.  After Ubuntu installation, i removed the two CD roms from the box and installed a new NEC CD/DVD R/RW.  It's jumpers are set to master, and it reads just fine.  I've tried to burn a CD using the  cant, however, select the drive when attempting to burn a CD using the "CD Creator" option in the file browser, but I only get "disk image" as an output loc
<prego> SiRrUs, however, Xorg is working fine (AFAIK) and was working also OK...
<SiRrUs> what version do you have
<zenrox> benjibenji,  try getting a difent burning progam like k3b or the like
<tritium> prego, the problem with artwork was fixed yesterday
<tritium> prego, are you sure you did a recent update?
<zenrox> tritium,  thats what i thought too
<prego> tritium, I'll check it... however synaptic has just blowed up !!!
<zenrox> prego,  use ubuntu updater
<SiRrUs> :)
<prego> ubuntu updater???
<zenrox> prego,  its called ubuntu update manger
<SiRrUs> :)
<prego> zenrox, you are kidding, aren't you?
<zenrox> nope
<SiRrUs> prego lol no hes not
<benjibenji> Zenrox, I have Grip, XCDRoast, and Sound Juicer CD Ripper.  Is the software you suggested the only option I have to correct the problem?  I use a modem connection, so lengthly downloads are undesirable.
<zenrox> benjibenji, ya thats true but k3b does work for me
<zenrox> xcdroast is broke in the 2.6 kernel
<prego> well, Which is the *right* ubuntu-artork , then? because I have installed 0.2.17-2 and avaiable 0.2.18-1
<prego> zenrox, you mean "update-manager" package?
<zenrox> yep
<benjibenji> Zenrox, thanks for the advice.  I'll install the software and see what happens.
<zenrox> benjibenji,  no problum
<prego> benjibenji, don't forget to try graveman
<benjibenji> Peace, love, and mountains.  Stop Mountain Top Removal Coal Mining in Appalachia, USA
<benjibenji> Zenrox, what is graveman
<prego> benjibenji, is a gnome based CD recording tool
<zenrox> benjibenji,  another burrning app
<prego> benjibenji, not so complete as K3b but perhaps easier to install (lower uninstalled dependencies in ubuntu)
<Welly> Hey all
<LordC> Can anyone give me a comparison of Ubuntu vs Slackware? =)
<Welly> is there and alternative i suppose task/application switcher than the task bar you get as default at the bottom of the screen?
<J20> Hiya how to I upgrade to hoary from warty?
<LinuxJones> LordC, Ubuntu is a Gnome based derivative of Debian
<LordC> Yeah i know this. But i want to know benefits of moving to Ubuntu from Slackware
<SiRrUs> LordC no more compiles
<LinuxJones> LordC, it has awesome package mangement system, timely updates and excellent community
<LordC> And does VMware work? =)
<bentele> hallo bin wieder da danke mit dem tip!
<J20> Anyone know how to upgrade to hoary?
<zenrox> j20 go look in the fourms
<LinuxJones> LordC, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/VMware
<benjibenji> Thanks for your help all.  I'll be back with more questions I'm sure.   Peace.
<LinuxJones> cya
<prego> zenrox, I'm in conflict with gnome-backgrounds package... I don't know when I installed that package and where from... ??? but after removal I've been able to install ubuntu-artwork. However apt should have detected that, isn't it?
<goldfish_> wb javiolo
<prego> Is latest kernel on hoary safe?
<sic|work> javiolo: seeing things in 1024X768 yet?
<crimsun> prego: 2.6.10-4-arch? yes
<javiolo> yep
<javiolo> everything works ok
<sic|work> what fixed it?
<javiolo> but when i try to use synaptic
<javiolo> oh no
<javiolo> now works
<javiolo> :0
<jared> anyone just update their amd64 ubuntu hoary, and have it die on you?
<drspin> how can I use a different resolution than 640x480?
<sic|work> what fixed your resolution?  just so I can remmember your fix for future reference
<javiolo> drspin that take me a headache
<drspin> heh - yeah - I've tried the simple dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail
<Welly> other than terminal ftp, is there a graphical ftp program anyone recommends?
<javiolo> drspin check system conf
<LinuxJones> Welly, gftp
<Welly> ok cool
<jared> gftp
<Welly> cheers!
<drspin> Welly: firefox has an ftp plugin called fireftp
<Welly> drspin: yeah, i saw that and wasn't 100% impressed with it. but it could have been an early version
<farruinn> Welly: using nautilus for ftp isn't working?
<Welly> farruinn, i didn't know it could! sorry, this is my 2nd day with linux/ubuntu
<Echylo> anyone has a program to split mp3's with(cue file) ??
<drspin> ok - so fixing my resolution
<maccorin> what package do i need to install for rhythmbox to have an mp3 plugin?
<goldfish_> drspin: what computer you got?
<farruinn> Welly: yup =) just go to File>Connect to Server in a nautilus window and you'll be presented with a bunch of options
<drspin> maccorin: gstreamer0.8-mad
<Welly> cool, see it now!
<LinuxJones> Echylo, can you load the mp3's in a piece of editing software like audacity then split them ?
<drspin> goldfish_: dual celeron processors with a 3dfx card on a 17" monitor
<goldfish_> oh right
<tizen> Hey, I'm trying to get quake2 to work... And it's missing ref_softx and apt-cache search doesn't give me any clues to where that might be found... I think it's supposed to be part of the quake2 package but it's not
<drspin> goldfish_: I just updated to Hoary -- and bam no resolution anymore -- my xorg.conf is right
<goldfish_> tizen: tried searching using synaptic?
<maccorin> drspin: ty
<tizen> goldfish_: yup
<jeff_> tizen, do a google on it. you may want to d/l a 3rd party softx
<drspin> maccorin: np
<sic|work> drspin: I think javiolo just had that problem....have you tried reinstalling the driver?
<tizen> ok
<brus> how do i change to swedish keymap in xchat?
<drspin> which driver?
<tizen> And am I wrong to think I should be using gl and not softx?
<sic|work> drspin: vid
<javiolo> i did everything thats possible hehe
<sic|work> what finally fixed you up jav?
<javiolo> i edited XF86Config-4
<javiolo> in screen
<sic|work> ahh...like goldfish suggested
<javiolo> i typed default screen
<dazed_> goldfish!
<javiolo> deleted the model of my screen
<jeff_> tizen if your 3d accel works then use gl
<goldfish_> hey dazed_
<javiolo> and added in modes "1024x768"
<dazed_> did u hear what i did?
<Funraiser> somebody knows how to use wine?
<Echylo> LinuxJones, I'll check it ou
<sic|work> I think you can put whatever your highest desireable resolution is
<goldfish_> dazed_: nope
<prego> Funraiser, easy, open the bottle and serve a good cup ;-) (sorry I don't know really)
<sic|work> like I run 1280 X 1024
<zenrox> i like to run at 1600x1200
<Funraiser> yeah there a file called winemaker too
<Funraiser> so nobody for wine?
<dazed_> goldfish_: i some how managed to set my desktop manager as xdm...so i came here and i edit my deskmanager file....i changed to gdm...comp boots up gdm boots up..i cant log into any session not even the failsafe..it kicks me out before i get in...i had to format and reinstal
<sic|work> my monitor is older on that box so 1280X1024 is the most it will handle without bending the edges
<prego> Funraiser, I've tried some times but with not so good results...
<goldfish_> dazed_: ouch :/
<dazed_> yeah
<prego> Funraiser, I lost my interest in the meantime, though
<javiolo> guys let me change to my ubuntu, now im on mac os x :P
<Funraiser> i think it works well i u burn the soft on a cd and then open it with wine
<acidmaxd> Funraiser: apt-get install winesetuptk
<Funraiser> what is it?
<Funraiser> tk?
<acidmaxd> a graphical program for wine configuration
<drspin> sic|work: is the 3dfx driver in the repos?
<Funraiser> ok
<sic|work> drspin: dunno, I use NVIDIA  :)
<goldfish_> dazed_: when i first started, I had o reinstall loads of times :)
<prego> I'm going to try the new kernel... see you all.
<dazed_> lol
<dazed_> thats not very  reassuring
<dazed_> lol
<jesus\> say euh
<drspin> sic|work: as do I on this box -- but the dual processor I wanted to play with some 3dfx stuff
<jesus\> today in school i worked with a flatscreen
<airox> Let us all pray for prego :)
<jesus\> and i rotated it 90
<jesus\> and i also rotated the image
<jesus\> which gave me a screen much higher than wide
<plx> how do use the special keys on a logitech itouch keyboard? (volume control and stuff..)
<jesus\> that rocks for programmling and webbrowsing
<jesus\> is it possible in linux?
<drspin> plx: Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<bur[n] er> it's possible
<drspin> also if you use XMMS there's a plugin that enables them
<thux> Hi, first I got editor called vi or vim, then I took some updates and now it starts with command vim.org?
<plx> drspin: thanks! that's perfect..
<Welly> am i just the lucky one or did anyone else get a message from ms_immortasinger saying "hi"?
<Funraiser> do i have to reboot after the install of winesetupkt?
<drspin> plx: no problem
<acidmaxd> Funraiser: no
<Welly> and then when i replied, i got no answer :-/
<Funraiser> cool
<Echylo> isn't 3Ddesktop the solution jesus
<Echylo> damn why are there so much jesus' in here?
<dazed_> i have a speach in about an hour...i should work on it
<jesus\> :)
<dazed_> lol
<dazed_> but im nt
<jesus\> you mean java looking glass thingie?
<drspin> *yawn* updates take forever
<neighborlee> Echylo, the rapture is upon us
<Funraiser> ahem...when I "sh wine" it says no such file now...
<dazed_> goldfish_: i got fluxbox 0.9.12 though...i got EVERYTHING working...sept the backgrounds...its like they hate me or something
<Welly> where do you set the colours for the terminal window?
<Welly> ah ha.. i see
<goldfish_> dazed_: lol
<Welly> don't tell me :)
<Welly> ooh.. no i tell a lie.. i can see where i set the colours but not for what
<maccorin> new kernel boot, brb
<Welly> ok.. i give up. my .html files are in green when i do an ls in the terminal window
<Welly> how do i change that to something else?
<Ribs> delete them :>
<Welly> i'm not doing that! :D
<bwlang_> welly: it's because they're marked executable... chmod a-x *.html to mark them un-executable
<Ribs> check you don't have them executable
<goldfish_> Welly: remove the colur ls option in ~/.bashrc
<airox> delete colorls
<tizen> If I want to find out who the package head is for a package how do I do that?
<Welly> i don't mind them being executable, i just mind them being bright green :)
<Welly> thanks goldfish!
<bwlang_> anybody know where /dev/log comes from?  dpkg -S does not find it
<dazed_> goldfish_ do uknow anything about alien?? for installing rpms?
<tizen> bwlang_: syslogd?
<goldfish_> dazed_: nope
<goldfish_> dazed_: sorry
<bwlang_> dazed_: alien is useful to give you a start on repackaging something... but it can mess things up so be very careful
<tritium> Welly, you really should make them not executable.  Changing the color option isn't quite the right approach.
<lunitik> bwlang_: uhh... alien doesn't make you repackage anything  :/
<lunitik> Or at least doesn't show you any of that process
<Wolven> can some one kick/ban ms_immortasinger ? He/she is annoying me on priv
<Ribs> Wolven: /ignore him/her
<lunitik> Wolven: just /ignore them
<goldfish_> Wolven: /ignore
<Welly> Wolven, i had that too
<Wolven> k done
<bwlang_> lunitik: sure it does... you just have to tell it to leave everything hanging around ... then you can use what it does to get you started making a deb
<Welly> she just said hello and then didn't respond when i replied
<bwlang_> tizen: could be from syslogd... dunno.  I got a report from tigercron warning me that it's world writable
<Funraiser> i downloaded a soft that i want to burn on a cd. The files are zipped, and when i unzip it, i see all the dll and .exe. Do I have to make an iso of those files to make it bootable or i can just burn thoses files on a cd directly?
<lunitik> bwlang_: uhh... how would you tell it to do that? all I see in the man page is how to turn one package format into another...
<bwlang_> lunitik : -g
<dand> anyone here translated ubuntu-specific menu items? (gnome-panel patches)
<Funraiser> nobody knows?
<lunitik> bwlang_: ahh... the Options section wasn't there last time I looked at this
<lunitik> bwlang_: else I was just blind...
<mikep> test
<Alessio> anyone that use xmame?
<Alessio> or gxmame?
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> i use zsnes though ;)
<Alessio> :D
<Alessio> good emu
<goldfish_> zsnes is great
<Alessio> i dont' have any roms for znes
<bur[n] er> wish there was an nes emulator that was up to snuff
<lunitik> bur[n] er: know where to get Yoshii's island for that?  I used to love that game  :(
* bur[n] er ripped his own roms from snes games :)
<goldfish_> lol
<lunitik> bur[n] er: care to hook a brother up?  :P
<Alessio> uhm i have roms for mame
<bretzel> yeah, I would love to know where can we get ROMs games for snes ...
<Alessio> but gxmame doesn't find them
<drspin> should I activate GLcore in my xorg.conf?
<Alessio> the patha is good
<Alessio> *path
<LinuxJones> drspin, are you using a nvidia card ?
<drspin> yes
<LinuxJones> drspin, and the nvidia binary drivers ?? if so comment it out
<drspin> LinuxJones: I don't have the nvidia installed...
<lunitik> bur[n] er: there used to be a few around... last time I used zsnes I found a few... but I can't find any right now  :(
<drspin> LinuxJones: just updated from warty to hoary and I can't use anything but 640x480
<Funraiser> who told me to install the winesetuptk...it's done
<drspin> I have nearly 300 snes roms :)
<drspin> and I reccomend snes9x
<lunitik> drspin: Yoshii's Island wouldn't happen to be one?
<drspin> not sure...
<Funraiser> what i do with this winesetuptk?
<Xenguy> ms_immortasinger: Do not /msg me again, or you'll be permanently /ignored
<LinuxJones> drspin, there are some pains with xorg. I moved my xf86config-4 and renamed it to xorg.conf (after backing up of course)
<lunitik> Funraiser: dpkg -L | grep bin
<Funraiser> what does that do?
<tritium> Funraiser, winetools are better
<lunitik> Funraiser: lists binary files installed by the package
<tritium> Funraiser, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<lunitik> Funraiser: dpkg -L winesetuptk | grep bin  <-- what I actually meant  *nods*
<drspin> LinuxJones: YAY! it worked :)
<Funraiser> k
<drspin> LinuxJones: thanks!
<LinuxJones> drspin, :)
<LinuxJones> drspin, it's not the best solution but it works
<BWGames> can anyone recommend a program to capture video on ubuntu? can get it to play in xawtv etc fine, just need to capture it
<BWGames> (pref consolebased)
<LinuxJones> BWGames, from a dv cam ?
<Funraiser> in usr/bin
<BWGames> LinuxJones: no, capture card
<Funraiser> lunitk it lists usr/bin/winesetup
<spleenPOT> does anyone knows why when i try to install packages from synaptic it say Errors were encountered while processing:locales, lsb, ubuntu-destop?
<BWGames> anyone?
<spleenPOT> :(
<Funraiser> ohhh....it makes a partition
<trotsky> gaah, my sound doesn't work!
<spleenPOT> it seem tha that is a problem whit locas settins?
<thisfred> BWGames: something like MythTV would be overkill I guess...?
<BWGames> thisfred: have played with mythtv, and its good, but a bit overkill yes, especially as i just want to record stuff, not at specific times etc
<tritium> Funraiser, no, it doesn't
<Funraiser> well kind off, no?
<lunitik> spleenPOT: apt-get install each individual, will give a little better insight
<lunitik> Funraiser: run that?
<lunitik> Funraiser: just type 'winesetup'
<Funraiser> yes i think it's done
<tritium> Funraiser, winetools is going to be in universe.  I recommend that over winesetuptk anyday.
<spleenPOT> i'll try
<Funraiser> too late
<Funraiser> will see
<lunitik> Funraiser: should create a .wine/c   or .fakec or somesuch... ls -a
<Funraiser> did a fake
<lunitik> Funraiser: cool... now just try installing a windows application via 'wine the.exe
<lunitik> '
<netmonk> someone using usb-ir under ububntu?
<tritium> lunitik, winetools will get him working with many more applications
<lunitik> tritium: eh... no one wants sol.exe and friends  :/
<Funraiser> u mean i right click the .exe and i choose open with wine?
<tritium> lunitik, it's not about that
<prego> OK, I'm back. he he. With the latest Hoary update, the gnome menu icon now works better since it includes the "places" and "system" entries :-)) (no more menu at my laptop)
<Funraiser> that .exe is in a folder not on a cd, is it ok?
<bretzel> Wow... 111 updates
<lunitik> tritium: winetools won't help him any... just takes up disk space  :/
<Welly> am I right in thinking that metacity is installed by default with ubuntu?
<tck> has anyone set up an openSSH server behind nat ?
<lunitik> Welly: uhh, yeah
<maccorin> tck: yes
<tck> maccorin, cool, going to pick your brains, can i pm you ?
<tritium> lunitik, it can install applications that will fail to install with winesetuptk
<maccorin> just forward to port 22 and it should work
<Welly> lunitik, sorry.. am pretty new with this and am trying to get my head round all the terms and that
<maccorin> errr... forward port 22
<maccorin> at the router
<maccorin> to the ssh box
<maccorin> tck: why don't you just ask in here?
<trotsky> i810_audio doesn't work
<trotsky> !
<prego> nautilus does not explore windows network, since I don't remember when. Any clues?
<tritium> Funraiser, what application are you trying to install?
<Funraiser> photoshop
<tritium> Funraiser, that will fail with the setup from winesetuptk
<Funraiser> actually i'm trying to see if wine works nicely or not
<tritium> Funraiser, this guy is setting up winetools in ubuntu:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ScottRitchie
<Funraiser> and i choose photoshop out of the blue
<prego> tck, you may also "throw" a reverse tunnel...
<gand> hello
<[m0rph] > hi, is there a option so that the window list uses the whole available space?
<tritium> Funraiser, and winetools can specifically install Photoshop 7.0 (there's an interface option to do so)
<tritium> Funraiser, lunitik is a little mistaken about winetools
<prego> [m0rph] , use expanded panel and chose a large number of maximum space
<Funraiser> ok
<drspin> hi
<nix000> anyone use whereami here ?
<Funraiser> you mean about winesetuptk?
<[m0rph] > prego: thx
<gand> Can I install VLC mediaplayer on ppc?
<tritium> Funraiser, I mean about winetools
<tritium> Funraiser, here's a screenshot from winetools.  You'll notice that you can install Photoshop 7.0 with it:  http://mip-lab4.ecn.purdue.edu/~rimbert/winetools.png
<Funraiser> all right thanks
<tritium> you're welcome
<tvaughan> Hi all - I'm putting together a system based on one of VIA's mini-itx boards.  Is there anywhere I can get info on Ubuntu's compatibility with it?  Searching ubuntulinux.org for epia or itx doesn't give any results
<maccorin> is there any interest in a special laptop kernel package?
<Loiosh> Hewwo again, Suzy =)
<Loiosh> tvaughan: I'd suggest trying the U-Live CD if you cannot find any information.
<tritium> tvaughan, what are you building?  mythtv box or something special?
<tvaughan> Loiosh: thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<tvaughan> tritium: nothing special really, just a standard desktop box.  Although I have considered mythtv
<suzyq> Loiosh: hi. i got the user up and going. his windows parition had been marked as Hidden.  so, I had him unhide it in grub, and now his dual boot works fine.
<Alessio> but gxmame doesn't find roms and the path is good
<tritium> tvaughan, I'm using it now.  I love it.
<suzyq> Loiosh, karsten_: thx for your pointers yesterday.
<tvaughan> tritium: yeah, it could be interesting.  Not sure if I'll have room in the case for many PCI cards though
<tritium> tvaughan, I hope you'll come back and report on your experience with the mini-itx board :)
<vIdAr_> Anyone know where to get Infosmart Wlan driver? i cant get it to work.
<tvaughan> tritium: If everything works ok then definitely.  I'll probably try Fedora core 3 as well
<tritium> tvaughan, cool
<StoffBox-Steve> hi guys, i friend hav a prob, this is on warty and what to use his At-ar215 USB DSL modem to dealup, Ubuntu Know the Modem and shows it up in the system but he cant make a dealup concetion ,, any ideas ?
<tvaughan> tritium: I already have warty on an old throwaway PC and I've been really impressed so far.
<tritium> tvaughan, glad to hear it :)
<Stuttergart> who do I contact about problems with the Array 6 ISO?
<bretzel> oh! uh... What are the params in fstab to be able to READ ntfs partition ? "defaults" is not sufficiant, normal users cannot read ...
<spades> bretzel: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Loiosh> You're welcome, Suz =)
<bretzel> spades: thnx ... gong there..
<Loiosh> YAY! Glad to hear everythings going better
<LordC> Why are all guides sudo based, is there no option for su in Ubuntu?
<zenrox> LordC, sudo is better then su
<tvaughan> LordC: I think the root account is disabled by default in Ubuntu.  It's like Mac OS X in that respect
<spades> LordC: i think the mentality is newbies are afraid of root, i usually su and do the normal stuff
<LordC> So i can activate root somehow, and use su as usual?
<beowuff> Is root really disabled by default? I was thinking of trying Ubuntu, but I may have to rethink if this is the case...
<Loiosh> Just su
<masterShake> once again.... new kernel
<zenrox> yes
<masterShake> bbiab
<Loiosh> It'll work =)
<spades> LordC: sudo passwd root and set a pass
<LordC> I noticed that in most reviews of Ubuntu I have just read on LQorg, the CONS section always says "sudo"
<zenrox> then su will work just fine
<LordC> Thanks spades
<zenrox> LordC,  thats cause some one dont under stand the powr sudo gives
<sic|afk> sup loiosh?
<Loiosh> Hey sic =)
<LordC> but typing it repeatedly is more annoying than one simple su?
<Loiosh> Just on lunch break, reading about google
<vIdAr_> Can anybody help me with wlan settings in ubuntu???
<bretzel> spades: How can I forget that simple setup ..!!!!! read: I am silly and getting hold! :-P
<beowuff> would that be bold or old?
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: ping
<wildcatj> I've loaded the OS several times now and everytime after the updates are complete and it goes into Gnome, my screen goes black and stays black.  My system doesn't lock up...just no display.  Any ideas?
<Loiosh> If you press ctrl+alt+f3 do you see anything, wild?
<Loiosh> Like a login prompt?
<tritium> wildcatj, don't keep reinstalling.  You probably just need to configure your xserver.
<wildcatj> I'll try that.  It just seems funny that I see that it says going to Gnome and then just blacks out.
<beowuff> Is there a bouncing cow screen saver available?
<m00se> hello
<tritium> beowuff, yes
<trotsky> i810_audio doesn't give me any sound
<m00se> i can't find java ant binary package for hoary (only libant1.[56] -java)
<beowuff> K. My gfriend needs her laptop reloaded (running SuSE) and I was looking for alts. Here one stipulation is it must have the bouncing cow :-)
<m00se> but it doesn't provide /usr/bin/ant :(
<spades> beowuff: copy the screensaver over?
<beowuff> spades, nah, I'll see if it's there first. Tritium said it was. Otherwise, I'll see if I can just download it somewhere.
<tritium> beowuff, it's here.  I'm looking at it now.
<spades> beowuff: i have it listed but no preview
<trotsky> How do I remove a module that is running?
<trotsky> modprobe says:FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use.
<vIdAr_> Hi! I have a problem with my Wlan settings, my Infosmart Wlan Card shows up as ath0, and i the signal strength is showing as 86%. But i have no connection to the network? can anybody please help me?
<padlefot_> hi, anybody know howto get my wlan working? it says there is "activity" but i cant reach my access point, nor can I activate "ath0".. anybody?
<CarlK> ath?
<wildcatj> loiosh-  still no luck.  I saw the login prompt briefly but ctrl-alt-f3 didn't work
<AndyR> lo all
<padlefot_> CarlK, it says so
<padlefot_> ath0, whould be wlan0?
<padlefot_> *should
<CarlK> i have only seen eth and wlan - but I am no expert
<jk> mine is ath0 too...should work fine
<padlefot_> jk, what did you do to configure it?
<jk> padlefot_: well, i didn't use the System -> Administration -> Networking dialog
<padlefot_> hehe..
<padlefot_> well if you didn't, then?
<padlefot_> would you mind helping me out?
<jk> padlefot_: do you use WEP encryption?
<padlefot_> ;)
<jk> padlefot_: sure
<padlefot_> nope
<jk> ok, that should be easy
<jk> let's see
<padlefot_> no passwords, no nothing
<jk> you do use dhcp?
<padlefot_> but i cant get an IP from the DHCP
<padlefot_> yerp
<jk> ok
<padlefot_> and it doesnt wanna "activate" when i use dhcp
<padlefot_> it does if i configure it manually though, but still no wlan
<padlefot_> :S
<jk> somehow the dialog doesn't work for me as well
<jk> so i wrote a small shell script
<jk> anyway
<padlefot_> and it constantly says i have like 70 to 80 % activity
<padlefot_> in the "wireless network monitor gnome app thing" :P
<jk> basically you need to run a few commands in the terminal:
<padlefot_> ok??
<jk> sudo iwconfig ath0 mode managed
<jk> sudo dhclient ath0
<jk> i even think the first command is unnessesary
<jk> as you do have a wlan status
<padlefot_> thanx alot mate=) ill check it out
<jk> padlefot_: you run warty?
<Chris_> whats the difference between Warty Warthog and Hoary Hedgehog
<Chris_> im running Warty
<Welly> one's a warthog and the other a hedgehog.. it's obvious
<jk> Hoary Hedgehog is currently in development, it will be the next release
<Chris_> so, its a public beta im guessing?
<Myrtti> sort of
<airox> When I try to install aterm it wants to delete a numerous lists of packages, how could this be possible ?
<Ma1> I just found a *bug* in the shares manager in hoary
<tritium> airox, probably conflicts with something you have installed, or one of its dependencies does
<drspin> if I have an NFS share and an SMB share for the same folder... whichever one was created first is the only one that I can edit options for
<airox> tritium: Would I be able to force the install
<airox> ?
<airox> Cause otherwise it would delete things like gnome and firefox ... :S
<tritium> airox, you would, but that's generally not wise
<tritium> airox, I would advise against it
<pagefault> anyone having problems with gnome with the latest update on hoary eg: not able to change themes
<devdude> ubuntu!
<airox> hehe
<tritium> airox, oh my Hoary box, installing aterm would not remove anything at all
<airox> apt-get -f install also wants a lot to be removed
* Loiosh legally downloads Win XP x64 while he's at it.
<tritium> airox, then you've got broken dependencies
<airox> Hmm, synaptic is indeed complaining about 1 broken dependencies
<goldfish_> Does ubuntu have GTK+-2.0 installed?
<tritium> goldfish_, yes
<goldfish_> k
<airox> found it
<airox> it's libgnomevfs
<awstott> Loiosh from what I hear xp 64bit doesn't have very good driver support lately
<airox> It seems it's a hoary package but I'm running wary
<airox> warty ...
<Chrizack> Hi, Im trying to install Azureus, and to make the client launch when I download a torrent I have to go to File Browser: Internet
<Chrizack> can someone point me to where that is
<airox> How would I replace the package with the warty one ?
<spleenPOT> Help! synaptic and apt-get error: does someone knows how to fix it??? please warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = "it_IT", LC_ALL =(unset),        LANG = "it"
<airox> nm, i have found how :)
<airox> dpkg -i :S
<spleenPOT> then  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<goldfish_> em
<Chrizack> Does anyone run Azureus or any time of program that needs File Explorer?
<Chrizack> I cant find where it is
<Chrizack> File Browser: Internet
<Chrizack> thats what I need
<airox> You mean in the menu ?
<goldfish_> Chrizack: I run azureus
<airox> I to.
<goldfish_> u mean nautilus
<goldfish_> ?
<Chrizack> I need to edit someting so when I get a torrent it comes up as default
<goldfish_> oh right
<Chrizack> wheres File Browser :-P
<goldfish_>  /opt/azureus/azureus
<goldfish_> is where azureus is
<Chrizack> yea i know how to do it
<Chrizack> i know where it is
<goldfish_> k
<Chrizack> I just need to know where File Browser: Internet is
<goldfish_> to add an azureus link in menu?
<Chrizack> File Browser: Internet
<Chrizack>  File Menu -> Create Launcher
<Chrizack>  Basic Tab ->
* devdude upgrades to Warty ;)
<Chrizack>  Name: Azureus
<goldfish_> nautilus applications:///Internet
<goldfish_> type that in a terminal
<goldfish_> then do that stuff
<Chrizack> k
<Chrizack> ah
<Chrizack> ok
<darko01> I want to startup Enemy Territory (OSS) while continuing to listen to the music from XMMS and still have sound in et with polypaudio, can anyone help out?
<Chrizack> thanks goldfish_
<goldfish_> np
<airox> In which file would I place aterm configuration options ?
<airox> ~/.Xdefaults ?
<Seveas> airox, see private chat (pasted text from manpage)
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> where to enable php for apache2
<Echylo> getting crazy again
<drspin> why is it that when I run GL screensavers on my Nvidia my processor usage goes up but on my 3dfx it doesn't
<goldfish_> Echylo: ?
<goldfish_> Echylo: php not installing on apache for you?
<Seveas> Echylo, did you install php already?
<Echylo> give me 4 minuts please
<Echylo> :p
<goldfish_> lol
<airox> Seveas: It doesn't want to take the files in those dirs :S
<zohra> im in a hoary live cd-- is there anyway to rw to an ntfs?
<Seveas> drspin, are you using the standard nvidia drivers or the proprietary (and better) ones?
<airox> I guess not.
<goldfish_> hrmm...
<drspin> Seveas: ?? not sure
<airox> zohra: There aren't proper drivers for rw support for ntfs.
<Seveas> zohra, there is no way at all to write from linux to ntfs
<darko01> yes there is
<Seveas> drspin, look on the ubuntu wiki or guide for a manual about proprietary drivers...
<zohra> Seveas, yes there is-- i've done it in other distros-- i wondered if the live cd had the right support
<Coily> using variables http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/credit/view/1_hi.html?wm managed to obscure the source of the video, can someone tell me what it is?
<Seveas> Seveas, you MUST be mistaken. The only ntfs support so far is overwriting a file with data of the exact same length
<darko01> NTFS for linux. a commercial product + Capture NTFS an open source solution but only supports sp1
<Seveas> ehm i meant zohra there...
<darko01> your the one that's mistaken
<darko01> seacrh google for what i said
<Seveas> commercial products (ie not open source) are by definition not included in standard Ubuntu distributions
<Seveas> darko01, NTFS for linux is quite a non-handy search on google, can you be more specific...
<darko01> you need to learn how to search google
<darko01> Captive NTFS
<airox> www.ntfs-linux.com
<darko01> that's the one. then try paragon NTFS
<Seveas> $69.95 to be able to use windows crappy fs, no thanks...
<airox> darko01: Did you managed to get captive ntfs in ubuntu ?
<airox> I'm interested about the driver ...
<awstott> you're trying to write to ntfs?
<Nekrataal> hi
<septeracore> hi
<darko01> it just supports sp1 i've HEARD, but i hear so much crap
<darko01> i'm using arch
<Nekrataal> i just installed ubuntu, but during the installation it never asked of the root password...
<Nekrataal> how can i gain root access??
<airox> Nekrataal: Check the /etc/shadow file
<spades> Nekrataal: sudo passwd root and set one
<airox> There isn't a password at default for root.
<Seveas> Nekrataal, or don't use a root account but use sudo
<Seveas> that's the ubuntu way of doing things
<lizdeika> smth's wrong with xorg in hoary
<Nekrataal> but sudo still needs the root password
<Seveas> no Nekrataal
<goldfish_> it is your account password
<Seveas> it needs YOUR password
<KurganPT> i booted from the ubuntu CD and it got stuck at the loading kernel... anyone had the same problem?
<Nekrataal> ok, thanks
<airox> Nekrataal: sudo xterm
<Seveas> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lizdeika> xorg eats 16% cpu, everything is so slow
<Nekrataal> but sudo passwd root works..
<Nekrataal> thanks guys <(
<Nekrataal> i have to configurate my keyboard now, and the ATI video card aceleration...etc etc etc...at least the sound works right...
<Echylo> give me a wall
<airox> WALL
<Nekrataal> thanks, see ya
<Echylo> *bumps his head to the wall*
<airox> That was useless Echylo :)
<Echylo> yes
<Seveas> I bet the wall liked it
<Echylo> there have to be things useless, otherwise there wouldn't be the world useless
<Echylo> word*
<Echylo> damn
<Echylo> always when I try to make a citat I make typo's
<lizdeika> is this normal that i have two gdm's running ?
<Seveas> if there were no useless things, the word useless itself would be useless
<Echylo> heavy
<drspin> Seveas: I installed the nvidia-glx package as the wiki says and configured everything long ago (i.e. I get the Nvidia logo when X starts)
<drspin> Seveas: is there another way to install the drivers that i'm not finding on the Wiki or Google?
<javiolo> drspin: thats the same that happened to me
<javiolo> i installed everything
<javiolo> a edited the files
<javiolo> but it won work (at least on me)
<KurganPT> i booted from the ubuntu CD and it got stuck at the loading kernel... anyone had the same problem?
<javiolo> i edited XF86Config-4 manually and played with the screen
<javiolo> but DO A BACKUP FIRST
<goldfish_> lol
<drspin> javiolo: mine is working it just uses more CPU than necessaryIMO
<Coily> is the mplayer firefox app the only solution to stream wmv?
<javiolo> ah, ok just though u were with the same
<drspin> javiolo: I got my voodoo4 working in my other machine already -- copied my XF86Config-4 to xorg.conf
<javiolo> ok
<javiolo> finally i had to use type default screen on the file
<drspin> I wonder if I should just install the drivers off of the Nvidia site...
<tritium> drspin, no
<drspin> tritium: ok - scratch that idea -- why does it use so much processor to render in 3D?
<BrianAnthony> how would I disable vesafb from loading??
<BrianAnthony> someone please help me ='(
<ernst> join
<tritium> BrianAnthony, did you try blacklisting it?
<BrianAnthony> tritium: yeah
<Seveas> BrianAnthony, why disabling it?
<mystify> ok, once i install a game or two from synaptic, how do i access it and play it?
<BrianAnthony> Seveas: For my graphics card. It cause X to lock up
<Seveas> ah
<BrianAnthony> I have to use shitty drivers, or no Xorg at al
<mystify> can anyone helpe me?
<Seveas> try to figure out when it gets loaded
<Seveas> mystify, which game?
<mystify> pacman
<goldfish_> mystify: /usr/games/
<goldfish_> should be in there
<tritium> BrianAnthony, even when you configure X to _not_ use fb?
<Seveas> in a console type `pacman`
<BrianAnthony> tritium: yeah
<Seveas> or use the filebrowser to browse to /usr/share/games
<mystify> how do i do that though?
<tritium> BrianAnthony, maybe daniels could tell you
<goldfish_> mystify: using gnome?
<mystify> what do you mean?
<goldfish_> Do u have the Applications tab top left of screen?
<goldfish_> and Computer
<mystify> yeah
<goldfish_> click Computer > Disks
<goldfish_> open the filesystem one
<goldfish_> browse to /usr/share/games like Seveas said
<ernst> Does anyone knows something about SysCP on Ubuntu?
<goldfish_> shoud be in there
<mystify> tahnks
<blaaa> is there an install guide anywhere?
<StoffBox-Steve> just come in ... blaaa for what ?
<goldfish_> SysCp
<goldfish_> i think
<blaaa> oh for ubuntu
<goldfish_> oh
<goldfish_> sorry
<goldfish_> :)
<blaaa> like a definitive one...im having trouble finding one on the site
<blaaa> heh
<ernst> Is a systems control panel for ISP servers
<goldfish_> blaaa: ubuntu installation guide?
<blaaa> yea
<goldfish_> blaaa: the installation is fairly self explanatory
<iotc247> Hello.. Anyone know anything about sis-agp, nvidia driver, and sis chipset 760?
<blaaa> ah k
<blaaa> i have windows on a raid and i wanna put ubuntu on a spare 200gb ide drive i have
<blaaa> anything special ima have to do?
<goldfish_> wow
<Loiosh> You shouldn't need to, blaaa.
<StoffBox-Steve> the ubuntu install is easy :D , but when you have look and you hardware ... having driver in backhand is allways a good thing
<goldfish_> 200gb :)
<StoffBox-Steve> whynot goldfish_ ... when he have the space :D
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> Anyone used nessus?
<blaaa> yea eventually im gonna put linux on the raid but my dad will not let me format yet...and i really wanna try it out
<StoffBox-Steve> try the live CD blaaa
<blaaa> ive been using live cds
<blaaa> i wanna install
<blaaa> :D
<goldfish_> hehe
<blaaa> and what, once i install ubuntu i get a choice at boot which os to use?
<StoffBox-Steve> :D that give you dad a nice drink or 2 or 3 and than ask again :D
<blaaa> well he gave me the ok to format the ide drive
<Seveas> blaaa, yes you get that choice at boot
<StoffBox-Steve> when grub found all OS blaaa, when not you easy can add the windows boot to grubmenu
<blaaa> will files like mp3's, zips, rars, video files work between the partitions?
<blaaa> err the drives
<Seveas> blaaa, from windows you can neither read from or write to linux partitions
<StoffBox-Steve> is the Win a Fat32 or a NTFS ?
<Seveas> from linux you can read and write fat32
<Seveas> and read ntfs
<blaaa> erm whats winxp agian?
<Seveas> writing to ntfs is only possible using commercial tools
<blaaa> fat32?
<iotc247> Hey can anyone help me with the problem stated here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=297217 ?
<Seveas> blaaa, most likely ntfs
<Loiosh> NTFS usually, blaaa
<Seveas> but you can check that fairly easy
<iotc247> Yeah theres stuff like captive i think that let you write though.. I thought it was free and did this not sure.
<StoffBox-Steve> normaly winXP is a nfts .. that make a FAt32 pati to use it at a "temp drive" to transfer files between linux and Win
<blaaa> if you remember can ya tell me how to check?
<blaaa> in winxp
<goldfish_> blaaa: Right click on C;
<blaaa> heh k
<goldfish_> properties
<goldfish_> shud tell u what format
<StoffBox-Steve> someone know nices sites for gimp ?
<blaaa> so ill be able to read but not write to nfts?
<iotc247> Correct
<goldfish_> yes
<blaaa> k that works
<iotc247> Just make sure that ntfs filesystem is compiled into the kernel...
<goldfish_> javiolo: work?
<MM2> Last year I was in hotel which has LAN which worked after computer was plugged to wall... I wonder how that was implemented? (I did not need to reconf dns, gateway etc)
<blaaa> iotc247, will i see something like that at installation?
<StoffBox-Steve> can write too, but thats only not 100% done now.. so better dont use it ;)
<iotc247> No
<iotc247> You have to do it after the installation
<blaaa> k
<Coily> does anyone have long load times for compusa.com in Fx? im guessing it has something to do with the asp protocol... or something else?
<Amaranth> anyone here like the iTunes Music Store? :)
<iotc247> I do
<blaaa> tnx guys i guess that was all teh questions i needed for installation...i will have more soon ;)
<iotc247> Its easy to remove the drm thats why lol.
<Amaranth> iotc247: are you on hoary?
<goldfish_> blaaa: Good luck ;)
<iotc247> I will be when i download the 32 bit version.. had 64 bit installed but got tired of non working libs like w32codecs
<Amaranth> ah
<iotc247> Right now running xp
<iotc247> just to download
<Amaranth> i wanted you to try out my new app
<iotc247> for some reason i burn dvd at 1 kb per second in linux and in windows i burn at the normal 4x speed..
<iotc247> What app is that
<StoffBox-Steve> someone what a Coffee? ,) , i go to make one ....
<iotc247> Hey anyone can help me with my problem at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=297217
<Coily> would someone mind trying compusa.com in Fx...
<Amaranth> iotc247: it accesses the iTunes Music Store :D
<StoffBox-Steve> Fx ) firefox Coily ?
<Coily> StoffBox-Steve, firefox
<iotc247> Ill do it when i get hoary installed
<iotc247> Email me at iotc247@gmail.com amaranth with the info ill do it then.
<StoffBox-Steve> 2 sec to load the site ... but have 2Mb/s
<Coily> youre running ubuntu?
<StoffBox-Steve> jap
<StoffBox-Steve> hoary
<Coily> hm
<iotc247> Whats gonna be new in grumpy?
<Seveas> iotc247, lots of things :o)
<Coily> im having problems with it loading, but it has nothing to do with my speed
<iotc247> lol i know like what
<Coily> very strange
* StoffBox-Steve away for a Coffee back in 3min :D
<Seveas> iotc247, no one knows yet
<iotc247> Oh
<alistaird> What's the appropriate forum for Ubuntu usability discussions?
<iotc247> thought stuff was planned wasnt sure
<Seveas> that will be decided at the kickoff meeting
<iotc247> I just hope someone fixes my stupid agp problem.. Dam you hp for using sis chipsets.
<Seveas> :)
<iotc247> And i would have gotten a new mobo but that would void my service plan...
<VladDrac> 'llo
<iotc247> Would someone mind taking a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=297217 and telling me any fixes or anything about it... I want to be able to play games but i cant... I can only have my agp card in pci mode since agp freezes up and nvagp doesnt support stupid 760 chipset.
* StoffBox-Steve A Cup of Coffee;  some Cakes and the night is Save for a few hours :)
<StoffBox-Steve> still here!
<flicks> hello, I have a little question about totem in ubuntu
<StoffBox-Steve> how can we help you flicks ?
<flicks> why can't it read a dvd  ?
<flicks> should it be able to read a dvd ?
<StoffBox-Steve> i think so, you need a package for that .. but dont ask me the name
<iotc247> libdvdcss or something like that i think
<Welly> alright guys, does anyone know of a task/application switcher to use instead of the standard windows type task bar you get as standard?
<iotc247> Nope no idea sorry.
<csorrell> Can someone point me to some tips to make my Xorg reponde quicker and leave less tracers when doing things?
<Welly> ok.. i saw a kind of macos x type switcher on some distro
<iotc247> Stoff you know alot about agp and nvidia issues?
<flicks> libdvdcss... thanks, I will check that out.
<iotc247> I think thats the name not positive flicks
<dazed_> i installed limewire via...alien changed rpm to deb then installed the deb...how do i run it now..?
<Blissex> dazed_: command line?
<iotc247> that or terminal
<dazed_> i typed limewire in term
<dazed_> and nothing happened
<iotc247> hmm
<StoffBox-Steve> what command was for changing the locale ? aber upgrade form warty to hoary my ubuntu is a Mix of Eng+Deu dont look realy nice
<dazed_> no such file or dir
<blaaa> can i burn the warty image to a dvdr?..im outta cdrs
<Blissex> dazed_: 'dpkg -L limewire'
<Blissex> blaaa: yes.
<blaaa> k tnx
<dazed_> its already been dpkg
<blaaa> hola blissex :D
<Blissex> blaaa: but just continue using Knoppix or whatever...
<dazed_> dazed@Initial:~ $ limewire
<dazed_> runLime.sh: runLime.sh: No such file or directory
<dazed_> thats what it gives me
<blizah> im final installing linux, blissex :)
<goldfish_> cool
<StoffBox-Steve> you what to install LW dazed_ ?
<StoffBox-Steve> where you have installed it dazed_ ?
<dazed_> i used mc to installl
<StoffBox-Steve> try > /path/to/lime/LimeWire
<dazed_> how do i know where installed it
<goldfish_> dazed_: locate update-db
<goldfish_> from terminal
<goldfish_> then, locate limewire
<dazed_> did update...locate limewire returned nothing
<goldfish_> hmm
<iotc247> Ok then try locate wire
<iotc247> see if it comes up as a partial name
<StoffBox-Steve> btw why you have used a rpm .. download the .bin and that > sh LimeWire.bin  its a good thing :D installes it that way a few hours ago
<Blissex> goldfish_: StoffBox-Steve: note that he has typed 'limewire' but the error comes from 'runLime.sh'
<Blissex> so obviously the 'limewire' command is being found...
<goldfish_> oh right
<dazed_> StoffBox-Steve: the only thing on the limewire site is the .rpm
<goldfish_> sorry I am a n00b :)
<dazed_> i created a .deb pkg with alien
<dazed_> then i used mc to install the .deb pkg
<StoffBox-Steve> ok oben synaptic look at > section > installed ( old or locale ) lime should show up there .. than properties and then look and the files Tab ...
<StoffBox-Steve> you can see what files being installed and where
<StoffBox-Steve> oben / open
<iotc247> No one knows anything about agp nvidia issues?
<StoffBox-Steve> nope, my Fx5200 works fine
<iotc247> Dam
<iotc247> Cause my fx5200 is no good since i can only run in pci mode.. agp part freezes up since i need agp gart and sis-agp cause its a sis760 chipset.. So startx hardlocks...
<StoffBox-Steve> :S
<iotc247> Wish there was a way to get stupid agp part to work...
<dazed_> StoffBox-Steme: i found these installed files /usr/bin/LimeWire /usr/lib/LimeWire  /usr/lib/LimeWire.jar
<iotc247> ok run /usr/bin/LimeWire
<StoffBox-Steve> than > /usr/bin/LimeWire to start it
<iotc247> or jsut LimeWire
<Blissex> iotc247: ask in #NVIDIA, but probably you are doing something erroneous like loading 'rivafb' too. or you could use just the 'nvidia.o' driver without using the kernel AGP support.
<iotc247> LimeWire should work... Thats what sometimes annoys me about linux... Its cap sensitive..
<iotc247> Oh thanks didnt know about #NVIDIA
<dazed_> dazed@Initial:~ $ /usr/bin/LimeWire
<dazed_> bash: /usr/bin/LimeWire: No such file or directory
<iotc247> Ok thats odd
<iotc247> cd /usr/bin && ls | grep ire and tell us what shows up if anything..
<Blissex> iotc247: it could be the it is not 'x'
<iotc247> huh?
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* your allway i sec faster than me iotc247 :D
<dazed_> iotc247: cd /usr/bin && ls | grep ire
<dazed_> whoops
<Blissex> iotc247: 'chmod a+rx /usr/bin/LimeWire'
<dazed_> iotc247: directomatic
<dazed_> firefox
<dazed_> limewire
<dazed_> mozilla-firefox
<dazed_> dazed@Initial:/usr/bin $
<dazed_> dazed@Initial:/usr/bin $
<dazed_> whoops sorry****!!!
<dazed_> meant to do it on one line
<goldfish_> heh
<iotc247> Wait why are you telling me to chmod it im helping the guy not having the issues lol..
<iotc247> ok then in the /usr/bin dir do ./limewire
<dazed_> no such file or dir
<iotc247> hmm...
<dazed_> really messe dup huh
<StoffBox-Steve> dazed_, i can look for the .bin version when you want
<HrdwrBoB> it probably calls something on the first line
<HrdwrBoB> which is either not there
<nwood> Question: I'm establishing my system in Ubuntu, but need to get my hands on Lilypond.  I'm not finding it through either apt-get or Synaptec, and I'm not sure (being a newb) how to go about installing it from the lilypond site (http://www.lilypond.org/web/download/)
<HrdwrBoB> or ends with DOS characters
<dazed_> StoffBox-Steve thatd be nice but i got class right now be done in an hour ill be back
<iotc247> Ok well tty then
<StoffBox-Steve> ok dazed_ im here :D
<dazed_> thanks see ya in a bit
<StoffBox-Steve> :)
<iotc247> nwood follow the directions here
<iotc247> http://www.pedrokroeger.net/lilypond/lilypond.html
<nwood> iotc247 - on my way there.  Many thanks.
<iotc247> Your welcome
<Marble2> how can I output the results of a find command to a file?
<iotc247> Ah i think like find / file >> /path/to/file but not 100% sure
<Blissex> nwood: get the equivalent Debian package... Almost all are compatible with Debian.
<Blissex> nwood: get the equivalent Debian package... Almost all are compatible with Ubuntu :-).
<javiolo> i have a problem with locate
<javiolo> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<Welly> hey all.. i just had to reset my computer right.. booted back in and my panels at the top and bottom are missing
<Slaven> I need quick help
<factotum> try slocate -u
<Welly> it said "i've detected a panel running so i'll exit" or something like that
<javiolo> tried updatedb, and sudo updatedb
<Slaven> I want to boot Windows XP from a logical partition located on the same drive as GRUB
<iotc247> let me find you a guide slaven
<Slaven> so it is possible?
<iotc247> slaven yes its easy
<Slaven> great
<iotc247> just forgot the exact layout
<vrok> could someone test packages from http://estel.wpia.uw.edu.pl/~vrok/aptsh/ ?
<Welly> anyone know how I can get them back??
<vrok> they are made with debian sid, and I'd like to know whether the work with ubuntu
<Coily> can someone help me with choosing a router - im looking for linux hackability
<StoffBox-Steve> have you try restart the X server Welly?
<factotum> Coily: you can replace the firmware on a linksys with a linux version
<Welly> StoffBox, i'll try again
<iotc247> slaven just hold on still trying to find a guide
<factotum> or get an old 486 and build one yourself
<Coily> factotum, ya i know. the thing is ive got 3 (different brand) routers lined up here for under 20bucks
<Coily> im tyring to figure out which one to pick
<Slaven> iotc247: Thanks. :)
<factotum> mind sharing what they are? it might help
<iotc247> slave ok add into /boot/grub/menu.lst at the bottom title Windows
<iotc247> root (hd0,0)
<iotc247> chainloader +1
<iotc247> title Windows starts the first line of what you need to add in
<Welly> StoffBox-Steve, just restarted, got the same message  and the panels are still missing
<Coily> sure let me get the versions of em...
<iotc247> and (hd0,0) is equal to /dev/hda...
<kent> vrok, so you dont want to test them, and ask for some one else to test them? Why would people do that?
<Slaven> iotc: That's how it's right now.
<vrok> kent: oh, not exactly
<Slaven> But it doesn't boot right.
<factotum> lol
<StoffBox-Steve> hmmm Welly, wait a mom
<Coily> Motorola WR850G, D-Link DI-524, and the AT&T 6800G
<iotc247> What partition is windows installed on
<vrok> kent: I'm author of them, and I don't have anu ubuntu system
<javiolo> just installed xmms
<Coily> thats not much help but maybe someone has input on any of em
<javiolo> but it doensnt work
<javiolo> anyone ?
<Slaven> /dev/hda5 (hd0,5) -- a logical partition
<kent> vrok, ok.
<Welly> ok.. no problem
<factotum> vrok: it helps to let people know that up front, they wont get so bent out of shape then :)
<iotc247> hmm ok ah you have that part in your menu.lst with it set to (hd0,5) right?
<iotc247> actually wait if its /dev/hda5 its (hd0,4) i think
<javiolo> just installed xmms
<javiolo> but it doensnt work
<javiolo> anyone ?
<Anubis>   gdm: Depends: ubuntu-artwork but it is not installed
<Anubis> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<Slaven> yes
<Slaven> it's set to 0,4
<vrok> factotum: noted :)
<Slaven> is there even anyway to boot Windows XP from a logical partition?
<Slaven> with grub?
<andril> hello all
<iotc247> slaven yeah it should be possible... i dont see why it isnt... what happens when you try to boot
<airox> Where is the rar package for warty ?
<Agrajag> it's in multiverse
<Agrajag> since it's nonfree
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm i look around but not find really usefull things
<andril> does anyone know how to add the "Home" icon to the desktop?
<infernall-work> hey guys, im missing fonts with flash 7.  some flash that works fine on other distros and windows, has text missing on the ubuntu system.  Can anyone point me in the  right direction?
<StoffBox-Steve> /home/you/.gnomedesktop  andril  --- i think
<StoffBox-Steve> /home/you/.gnome-desktop  andril  --- i think
<StoffBox-Steve> than simple take a link to you homedir
<andril> StoffBox-Steve: I'LL TY THAT - THANKS
<StoffBox-Steve> np andril :)
<BrianAnthony> is there anything at all like modconf for ubuntu?
<iotc247> slaven still there?
<LordC> Well i just tried to install ubuntu, and it kept warning me the following modules werent available: amd76xrom ide-mod ide-probe-mod ide-detect and ide-floppy
<LordC> :(
<queuetue> How stable is hoary these days?
<iotc247> Lord looks like a bad download...
<LinuxJones> BrianAnthony, not really
<wavefunction> 'nite
<scot_> can someone point me to a guide for setting up wireless networking in ubuntu?  I come from the world of FC and it was easy to set up there.  Any suggestions??
<iotc247> que very stable id say
<goldfish_> queuetue: stable is out in april, so its close enough to it
<goldfish_> scot_: search the forums maybe?
<queuetue> iotc247, goldfish_, is sidt-upgrading a clean warty system safe?
<goldfish_> ubuntuforums that is
<LordC> iotc247: I downloaded warty i386 directly from the Primary Uk mirror, and md5 checked out
<Rocco> jemand da der deutsch spricht
<LinuxJones> scot_, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/
<iotc247> What do you mean que..
<dseomn> scot_: avoid the cards that need ndiswrapper, the native ones often work better
<scot_> Thanks!
<iotc247> dist-upgrade i think iwll only upgrade all packages in the distro.. If you want to go from warty to hoary in sources.list change all warty to hoary
<queuetue> iotc247, Askin if it is safe to edit apt.sources and apt-get dist-upgrade too hoary, rather than install hoary directly...
<blizah> install went ok :D
<dseomn> queuetue: this isn't an rpm distro, it's the safest way
<airox> ubuntu rulez :)
<blizah> <--blaaa
<goldfish_> blizah: cool
<airox> Just a statement :))
<andril> is there an official Ubuntu update for Firefox?
<wavefunction> Where can I find the current '.config' used to configure the kernel by ubuntu install ?
<queuetue> dseomn, sorry, I didn't follow completely dist-upgrading is the safest way?
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, in the  /boot/ directory
<dseomn> queuetue: yes, with cd's you could lose your configuration and home folder if you mess up
<andril> is the 4.10 release the latest?
<queuetue> dseomn, Oh, well, I took my home partition offline for this. :)
<wavefunction> LinuxJones: Hmmm, shame on me ... an easy place. :) Thanks.
<queuetue> The list of upgraded packages is just *massive.*
<LinuxJones> wavefunction, ;)
<Rocco> where can i find a list of available wlan's?
<LinuxJones> andril, the latest stable release yeah
<infernall-work> i had a safe an uneventful hoary upgrade from dist
<dseomn> queuetue: no larger than downloading the entire cd though
<queuetue> Amd very modern - it's hard to believe I'm looking at a debian variant here...
<LinuxJones> andril, Hoary is the development version and becomes the stable version of Ubuntu in April
* queuetue apologiezes for his new keyboard and untrained fingers... :) 
<andril> so - by doing SYNAPTIC IS THE BEST WAY TO UPGRADE?
<LinuxJones> andril, you can use synaptic or apt-get from the command line
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* queuetue i upgraded yesterday .. have to load over 500Mb of stuff ... take me 30min :(
<queuetue> StoffBox-Steve, I assume you don't live in a small New England town with mom-and-pop DSL. :)
<Rocco> where can i find a list of available wlan's? or how can a generally connect to those?
<Marble2> what's a good app for playing .avi/ other media files
<queuetue> It'll take me a while longer.
<Marble2> besides vlc
<andril> LinuxJones: just loking for Firefox 1.0 - not familiar with apt-get command
<goldfish_> andril: have u used synaptoc?
<[mitch] > Marble2: mplayer
<goldfish_> *synaptic
<andril> yes - i have
<Marble2> andril: run apt-get install firefox
<goldfish_> at-get is the non gui equivalent
<Blissex> andril: Synaptic gives you a list of available packages by topic/subtopic.
<Marble2> that should upgrade you to 1.0 or download it if you don't have it
<StoffBox-Steve> no queuetue i life in a small German town with DSL 2000 ( 2mb/s ) :D
<Marble2> [mitch] : do you have a link?
<kent> Marble2, i use totem with xine backend (called totem-xine in ubuntu).  Use the win32codecs and you can see most movies on the planet
<LinuxJones> andril, FFv1 is in hoary but it's in heavy development, you can download FF from their website and install it to your home directory.
<Marble2> nvm, google got it
<scot_> hey!  having a hard time su-ing to root.  Come to think of it, I don't remember the install asking for a root pw?  Am I missing something??
<ir1> sudo su -
<Marble2> kent: totem-xine crashes all the time on me
<andril> yeah but the don't recommend that on the FF side
<Marble2> and it's kinda crappy
<marcin_ant> hello!
<marcin_ant> I need heeeelp
<queuetue> StoffBox-Steve, Nice.  I sometimes consider unplugging the DSL modem and using a dialup one. :)
<goldfish_> Marble2: u can apt-get mplayer iirc
<goldfish_> Marble2: what is wrong?
<acs> How do I see ubuntu's version?
<acs> I forgot the command
<marcin_ant> how to share printer from ubuntu with samba
<LinuxJones> acs, cat /etc/issue
<andril> I guess I'll have to wait till April - thNKS\
<marcin_ant> and make this printer available to xp users without any password authentication?
<queuetue> acs, look at /etc/issue or doa  uname -a (for kernel version)
<andril> Yeah how can you tell the version? I run Synaptics daily
<acs> thanks LinuxJones and queuetue
<queuetue> Offtopic, is SATA hot-swappable?
<StoffBox-Steve>  *GG* it a few years since i use a modem ... have startet with a 14.4 Kb/s 5 years ago than isdn 2 years later dsl 2000 :D .. wow that was fast ...
<queuetue> acs, Glad to help.
<andril> thanks guys
<[mitch] > 14.4 Kb.s?  luxury!  9600 baud, now *that* was something...
<andril> still having issues adding Home to my desktop
<queuetue> Raise hands, everyone who used to use an acoustinc coupler for actual comunications. (as opposed to a conversation piece. :) )
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* 9600 [mitch]  browse a website take a whole day ^^
<[mitch] > andril:  create a new launcher on the desktop, and put "nautilus --browser /home/USERNAME" in the command box
<[mitch] > StoffBox-Steve: but in those days websites didn`t have any graphics - and gopher and kermit were apps of the day *g*
<ir1> anyone knows howto fix the : timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl when shutting
<andril> OWWWWW That worked! I have ben loking for Nautilus
<andril> Thanks
<javiolo> any help ?
<[mitch] > andril: np
<javiolo> just installed xmms and cant work
<[mitch] > javiolo: does the app start, or does it just fail to play music?
<javiolo> it doesnt start
<javiolo> clicking on the media menu
<blizah> so.. :D    is the first thing i need to do is update firefox, gaim, etc..?
<[mitch] > javiolo: run xmms from a terminal - see if there are any error messages
<kent> javiolo, if you run it from a terminal (rightclick on the desktop and choose run terminal), and from there run "xmms" does it give any messages
<kent> [mitch] , you got before me :)
<[mitch] > kent:  ;)
<javiolo> libmikmod.so.2: no se puede abrir el fichero del objeto compartido: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<javiolo> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<javiolo> the spanish phrase is It can open the file of shared object: the file doesnt exist
<warty> What is so great about ubuntu?
<kent> javiolo, have you installed packages from debian or something like that?
<jon1012> hello
<[mitch] > warty: it has three u's in it?
<javiolo> i installed xmms from synaptic
<javiolo> xmms and gxmms
<warty> Sorry I am a newbie
<goldfish_> warty: Used linux before?
<warty> never
<goldfish_> warty: Well, it's good for first timers.
<goldfish_> I think.
<goldfish_> I am a n00b.
<Loiosh> I agree with that
<[mitch] > javiolo: I get a similar error - but xmms starts fine.
<VladDrac> anyone here with a latitude d600 by any chance?
<goldfish_> inspiron 8600
<blizah> should i go update gaim and firefox?  (ive just installed ubuntu)
<VladDrac> hmm probably too different
<goldfish_> :/
<javiolo> so any idea ?
<[mitch] > javiolo: if you have made other updates, it may be worth rebooting. </standard sysadmin response>
<VladDrac> does your laptop suspend well?
<goldfish_> blizah: if u want the updated versions :)
<blizah> (notice that those are the two apps i know from windows)
<goldfish_> VladDrac: doesnt suspend at all
<javiolo> yep i rebooted 2 times ;)
<goldfish_> VladDrac: I havent sorted that actually
<VladDrac> ah :)
<[mitch] > :)
<warty> goldfish_ have you tried any other
<kent> [mitch] , javiolo, i dont get that message, but i have two mikmods lib installed (gstreamer-plugin-mikmod something, and libmikmod2).
<goldfish_> warty: nope
<warty> ok  thanx
<goldfish_> warty: mandrake is good
<goldfish_> i was told
<goldfish_> and Sarge
<warty> ty
<[mitch] > javiolo:  try installing beep-media player from synaptic - it's a gtk port of xmms
<queuetue> Well, my business partner just gave a yes vote for Ubuntu, based on it's clean design, easy installation and the fact that you can see down the shirt of the girl on the web page.
<goldfish_> lol
<kent> [mitch] , javiolo,  perhaps run it with "strace xmms" from a terminal. ?
<javiolo> strace xmms ?
<goldfish_> it is a debugger i think
<goldfish_> well
<blizah> whats the linux equivalent of program files?..if there is one
<ir1> javiolo: be prepared for lots of output
<goldfish_> pipe it to a file
<goldfish_> blizah: /usr/bin
<HavoK> hi there, how do i change sudo password? I mean, I'd like all user have the same password for sudo
<goldfish_> sort of
<javiolo> how was that gold ;)
<kent> javiolo, strace xmms  will print more information,   lots of crap, but you might get a better response to why it fails to load.
<goldfish_> javiolo: command > file.txt
<dazed_> stoff-box steve: still around?
<GarySaved> Was last october when they started the calendar desktops?  There are 5 of them now?
<ir1> havok: just give all the users the same password then ..
<javiolo> wow
<javiolo> you didnt lie
<javiolo> i get a lot..
<HavoK> ir1: well, the real question was
<kent> javiolo, but if you do that, please dont paste all text here. Go to a random #channel, and past it there (tell us before so we can watch)
<HavoK> (telephone's ringing)
<blizah> is /etc where most of my programs will go?
<HavoK> ir1: well, the real question was
<blizah> such as gaim, firefox, xchat
<blizah> things of that nature
<javiolo> ok, i though about a dcc send
<HavoK> how  do i set password of sudo like root's  password?
<ir1> blizah /etc is where all the config goess
<HavoK> how  do i set password of sudo as the root's  password?
<jon1012> no... the programs goes in /usr (and then the binary in /usr/bin, the shared files in /usr/share, etcc)
<kent> javiolo, that can do aswell. just dcc it to me.. or mitch, or any one else who wants to read :)
<javiolo> ok
<thenuke> HavoK: would it be better if you edit /etc/sudoers so that you dont have to type the password at all
<GarySaved> and does anyone know when the next one will be posted?
<dazed_> anyone know where to get LimeWireLinux.bin?
<blizah> ah ok
<goldfish_> dazed_: google for it :)
<javiolo> wait a sec cos i think strace xmms > problem.txt didnt work it
<goldfish_> HavoK: the sudo to root password?
<blizah> irl: so where are firefox and gaim located?
<HavoK> goldfish_: yes
<goldfish_> javiolo: did it make the file problem.txt in the directory u are in?
<HavoK> (I've already set a root password)
<javiolo> yep
<javiolo> but its empty
<goldfish_> HavoK: same thing
<goldfish_> oh
<goldfish_> HavoK: well
<Marble2> how can I run something as a certain user?
<HavoK> Marble2: su username -c command (IIRC)
<goldfish_> HavoK: sorry ignore that
<thenuke> dazed_: I used apt-get to install limewire
<javiolo> the ppl whos hlping me plz join #javiolo
<HavoK> goldfish_: ok =)
<kent> javiolo, most of the time its onle the last few lines that are interesting. So you can probably just run strace xmms and past the last X lines into a file, and send that file
<Rocco> @blizah gaim has an icon in your internet-programm-list. firefox is in /etc i think. search for it using "whereis firefox"
<goldfish_> :)
<ir1> havok: man sudoers, look for rootpw
<thenuke> or did i.. hmm
<blizah> k
<javiolo> the ppl whos hlping me plz join #javiolo
<Marble2> how do I get the username
<Marble2> it says invalid user id
<Marble2> er id rather
<HavoK> ir1: thanks
<ir1> marble: you must be root to do this
<Marble2> I am
<GarySaved> Was last october when they started the calendar desktops?  There are 5 of them now?
<ir1> havok: np
<ir1> marble2: userid -> username is in /etc/passwd
<Marble2> er how do I run a command under a certain group?
<ir1> marble2 chgrp I guess (not sure)
<rwabel> hi
<rwabel> i've a little problem mounting a reiserfs partition with write permission. I tried with a normal entry in fstab with defaults 0 1, am I missing something?
<thenuke> Marble2: if you want to run a command as user foo you would type sudo -u username command
<thenuke> Marble2: instead of that -c
<thenuke> man sudo ..
<thenuke> oh it was su and not sudo what someone suggested
<thenuke> but if that su does not work, use that what I said
<dazed_> thenuke: i tried apt-get couldnt find it
<thenuke> dazed_: yup, I guess I did not remember right
<Blissex> rwabel: write permission is the default.
<Blissex> rwabel: if the partition however is damaged and needs checking, ReiserFS will only mount it read-only until it is repaired, and if this is the case it will log a message to say so.
<andril> good night all
<StoffBox-Steve> re dazed_ :D
<MadMortagan> Gahh.. Ubuntu is driving me crazy! I cannot uninstall it. About three hours ago I came in here and someone told me to just boot up on a floppy and fdisk it, I did that but it kept trying to load GRUB and cannot get past that.. I need help! I cannot use my windows computer!
<rwabel> blisse: I just formated a new partition as reiserfs and added to the fstab and typed sudo mount -a
<rwabel> blisse: and it only mounts read-only
<Blissex> rwabel: then perhaps you got the 'fstab' line wrong. Try to 'mount' it explicitly with both device and mountpoint...
<MadMortagan> Can someone help me please?
<Marble2> grr, I get this every time I open a file in vlc
<Marble2> oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Marble2> and my sound doesn't work in it :(
<Marble2> anyone know how I can fix it?
<StoffBox-Steve> have you added the Windows OS on the grub menu MadMortagan ?
<amiloM1425> @madmortagan "fdsik /mbr"
<Marble2> i tried changing permissings to /dev/dsp
<Blissex> MadMortagan: it is considered rather bad manners to ask again for help more requently than every 5-10 minutes.
<MadMortagan> Blissex:
<MadMortagan> What do you mean?
<StoffBox-Steve> dazed_, i not find the .bin of lime ... but i have upload it for you :D
<rwabel> blisse: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1          reiserfs defaults       0       1
* Blissex loves the ''and I want my answer NOW!'' types
<VladDrac> how 'stable' is hoary?
<MadMortagan> I have added XP to the grub, but after fdisking Ubuntu it stops at grub
<VladDrac> is it like debian testing, or more like unstable/experimental?
<Marble2> MadMortagan: tried LILO?
<MadMortagan> Mable2:  No effect
<Blissex> rwabel: try 'umount /mnt/hdb1; mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1; mkdir /mnt/hdb1/TEST'
<MadMortagan> Marble2*
<StoffBox-Steve> more like testing VladDrac .. many run hoary withot any probs :) *me too*
<Marble2> can anyone help me out with my vlc problem above?
<rwabel> blisse: still permission denied
<HavoK> Marble2: maybe you have  esd running
<HavoK> (i do)
<Marble2> how would I check?
<Blissex> rwabel: as which user are you esecuting these commands?
<Blissex> rwabel: all of them as 'root'?
<HavoK> Marble2: i'd use ps ax | grep esd
<Marble2> i do
<rwabel> blisse: as root expect the creation of the directory
<Marble2> is that the problem?
<stazich> hey guys, has anyone managed to get MPLAYER working on ubuntu linux? if so how is it done, im kind of nube in installing software, if anyone could explain to me what i need to install MPLAYER id really appreciate it... are there any required modules i have to run before putting mplayer on?
<Blissex> rwabel: why?
<HavoK> Marble2: pheraps it is, I'm not sure
<Blissex> rwabel: why not the creation of the directory?
<occy> is there some gui tool I can load a mysql db dump in?
<HavoK> but you can kill it without troubles
<Marble2> what does esd do?
<HavoK> Marble2: it's a sound daemon
<rwabel> blisse: because I want to have write access as normal user to the partition
<psi> stazich: i did it just now
<Blissex> rwabel: try as 'root'.
<queuetue> occy, Like emacs?
<jbailey> Anyone here have an array6 install willing to help me with some testing?
<psi> stazich: i downloaded the source from the mplayer site, and used dpkg-buildpackage to make a debian package
<Marble2> that didn't fix it
<rwabel> blisse: as root it works
<bzbb> jbailey, how do you know which array you have?
<Blissex> rwabel: trying to fool people who are trying to help you is a very very bad idea.
<stazich> ok
<occy> queuetue: heh, something easy.
<HavoK> hmm, let's say, it makes possible to share the /dev/dsp thing
<HavoK> marhmm
<rwabel> blisse: sorry, don't fool anyone
<Marble2> any other ideas?
<Blissex> rwabel: then read a simple tutorial on permissions in the UNIX/Linux filesystem...
<rwabel> blisse: I need to have write access as normal user and not root
<HavoK> Marble2: no idea...
<queuetue> occy, Well, what do you want to do with the dump?
<jbailey> bzbb: Erm...  Excellent question.  Array6 came out this morning, though, so you'd have to have done it today.
<bzbb> ok
<jbailey> bzbb: A recent daily snapshot will do if you have that, though.
<stazich> psi: im using a G3 imac, do i have to get any special source packages?
<occy> queuetue: easily look at the fields
<bzbb> I guess that means its time to dist-upgrade
<Blissex> rwabel: access as normal user and not root is a very very different thing from mounting a reiserfs partition with write permission
<BWGames> where can i get libvorbis0 for warty?
<bzbb> I'm running hoary, but I haven't updated for about 3 days
<jbailey> bzbb: I'm hunting a bug and I'd rather not play away my box to prove that it's a bad bug.
<IronRoses> anyone using ubuntu 5.04?
<queuetue> occy, then just use less: "less file.sql"
<occy> queuetue: heh, thanks.  :P
<[mitch] > bzbb:  don' t update unless you want to lose all your menu icons... ;)
<Blissex> rwabel: or it only mounts read-only
<psi> stazich: i don't know. i guess the regular source package is ok.
<bzbb> jbailey, well, as this is my primary computer, I'm going to have to say
<bzbb> no
<rwabel> blissex: aha, ok. I've achieved to mount  vfat partition with normal user access, and trying now to make the same for a reiserfs partition
<jbailey> bzbb: *lol*  I was looking for someone who had *already* done a recent reinstall ;)
<psi> stazich: specifically, the command i used (in the mplayer source root) was: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc
<IronRoses> anyone need help in getting their usb 2 hdd's working?
<bzbb> oddly enough, I have a spare machine in my basement, running warty
<stazich> MPlayer v1.0pre6a source <------- are these the files i need off their site then PSI?
<psi> stazich: yes
<Blissex> rwabel: those are completely different things again. Mounting rw/ro and directory permission are completely different things and explained in any tutorial on UNIX/Linux.
<lok> IronRoses, have you a tips ?
<IronRoses> yeh, configure the damn fstab
<IronRoses> it's easy as hell
<stazich> ok
<psi> stazich: i've never built it on a g3, so i'm just assuming really. good luck :)
<Blissex> rwabel: as well as mounting VFAT and ReiserFS, they operate in totally different ways.
<lok> mmh yesterday my hdd doesn't make the sda block device , I doubt that the fstab had solve this probleme
<psi> stazich: you probably need to install the fakeroot package from apt
<IronRoses> open the root terminal, type mkdir usb, go to fstab, and configure away, put the dev on to /dev/sda1 and mnt on to /media/usb
<stazich> so i unpack this package to a folder then get into it through shell and type in that command?
<IronRoses> simple as that
<rwabel> blissex: that's why I tried to ask here to find out how to mount a reiserfs partition so normal user has fully access to it
<stazich> whats that>?
<psi> stazich: it lets you make the package as a regular user
<BWGames> where can i get libvorbis0 for warty? need it for mencoder...
<Blissex> rwabel: you should read some tutorials/HOWTOs before asking questions like that...
<rwabel> blissex: I was googling around for a longtime but didn't find out how to mount a reiserfs partition this way
<lok> with the user option in the fstab
<stazich> thanks man, il try to do it as i would and see what it tells me... then i might install if i need to that stuff from apt
<IronRoses> the only problem i'm habving is with tcl, amsn can't find tcl defintions for tasbar icon
<IronRoses> buti'mnot to botherd
<shawn__> BWGames :  maybe apt-get install libvorbis-perl?
<Blissex> rwabel: sometimes you have to read a book, not Google. Google only returns hacks. You need to know how the system works in general.
<BWGames> shawn__: thanks will try that
<Blissex> rwabel: what you want to do has nothing to do with mounting.
<lok> IronRoses, do you have try to install fully tcl library
<IronRoses> go to the debian site, read from their documentaion, since this is pratically debian but with a few fancy tricks you'll learn lots
<dazed> anyone know where to get ETerm or Esetroot
<lok> dazed, enlightenment site
<dazed> whats that?
<dazed> the link*
<IronRoses> lok, what?
<rwabel> blissex: didn't know that, I thought mounting the way I mount my vfat partition would be the same. Didn't know how different reiserfs partition are
<sri> anybody make any debs of galago?
<queuetue> e.org, I thought...
<IronRoses> don't you just love noobs....
<goldfish_> dazed: google?
<BWGames> shawn__: no go :(
<LordC> Major installation annoyance
<queuetue> dazed, You may want to look a *little* bit before you ask. (enlightenment.org)
<LordC> Upon installing, i get warned that some modules cannot be loaded yet - but if i continue they may be installed later...
<LordC> amd76xrom ide-mod ide-probe-mod ide-detect ide-floppy
<blizah> for updating gaim they have a list of specific distros (none of which are gaim) then an autopackage...do i download the autopackage?
<IronRoses> ah well, back to watching little britain
<IronRoses> speak later
<shawn__> BWGAmes:  actually... on my system there is only a libvorbis-perl.
<dazed> well i had no idea what the e stood for...so before i type "e website" in google i thought id ask
<dazed> :)
<goldfish_> dazed: hehe
<LordC> I tried re-burning the CD, at a low speed. The MD5 is sound
<Lithi> Im having some problems with a G3 and Ubuntu if someone could read my post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17874
<burner> blizah: apt-get install gaim?
<shawn__> BWGAmes:  maybe that package provides the shared object?
<blizah> ah ok
<IronRoses> lmao
<BWGames> shawn__: apt-get says "package is referenced by blahblah, but is uninstallable.." need to find a repository with it i think
<Blissex> rwabel: that's why you need to read a book on how the UNIX and Linux filesystems work. A very simple introductory book. There is one on TLDP.org
<LordC> So if anyone has any advice, i would love it xD
<IronRoses> apt-get update
<IronRoses> that'll update the respo's
<rwabel> blissex: well, I read on a tutorial this one "rw read & write..." so I thought it will be the solution. I'll check the book out. thanks
<JStrike> dazed : You dont want to go messing around with enlightenment unless you know what you are doing
<dazed> i just needed Eterm and esetroot...but its cool i got feh
<Blissex> rwabel: you need to understand how the UNIX filesystem works in general. it is not just a one case thing.
<Marble2> ugh
<Marble2> I just went to reboot, and when I tried booting to ubuntu, it just hung there :(
<IronRoses> ohhh
<lok> dazed, http://www.eterm.org/
<Lithi> is there a ppc ubuntu channel?
<Quest-Master> Does Ubuntu work with Airport Extreme cards?
<IronRoses> don't know
<IronRoses> what are they?
<stazich> i am trying to build a package using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc command but the result it tells me is that GCC system type cannot be determined... does this mean i have not or have a bad installation of gcc?? i check whether it is installed through Synaptic Package Manager buit it tells me it is there, version gcc 3.3... what should i do?
<Quest-Master> They are on Macs
<Lithi> Quest-Master: I would think so
* queuetue likes that ubuntu is python-heavy.
<IronRoses> stazich, i don't really know, try reinstallingc
<IronRoses> *gcc
<Lithi> Quest-Master: From my google search it apears that the Airport Extreme does not work in linux because they are closed source drivers
<Hammerattack> hrm...
<Lithi> Quest-Master: But Im still willing to bet there is a darwin port
<Hammerattack> Slashdot just had something the otherday about streaming to airport from linux.
<Lithi> yea but not using a Airport Extreme
<Hammerattack> aah, you're right. Airport Express. And not from Linux.
<Hammerattack> Soyeah, you're still sol.
<Lithi> Anyone here have a G3 running ubuntu? I need some help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17874
<scot_> hey, DNS with firefox is killing me.  Is this an IPV6 issue, does it need to be disabled?
<blizah> sry for all these questions...im looking at an apt get howto but i still dont really get it
<Lithi> scot_ possibly
<stazich> ok, i went back to synaptic package manager and checked all the installed GCC components like 3.3 and 3.4 base for reinstallation and checked the GCC 3.3 and 3.4 for installation coz they werent on the system before, just the base... so now it did the reconfiguring of the system... should i reboot before trying to install the packages again?:)
<[mitch] > scot:  yeah - open up about:config page, and filter for ipv6 - set it to false
<blizah> im tring to update gaim with apt-get...where do i begin :D
<stazich> Lithi : i have it up for 2 days on my G3 imac..
<scot_> cool, thanks!
<Hammerattack> You should be able to just type ldconfig then go ahead and start compiling stuff.
<rwabel> blissex: ahh thanks guding me. If I'm right I just need to make a folder with the right permission so normal user has access to the folder.
<Lithi> stazich: Yea I ment the hold Blue and White tower
<Lithi> old*
<Lithi> if there was just a way to tell yaboot to load a diffrent initrd from the boot: prompt
<usual> where would I find the latest information on adding multimedia support such as mp3 playback and video playback to haory?
<tizen> Array 6 being released, is that why the servers are very slow?
<Hammerattack> Okay, I added universe to symantic, but the graveman package isn't showing up.
<Hammerattack> synaptic
<usual> Hammerattack, you looking for a nice gnome burning program?
<Hammerattack> Yeah, but I got graveman instead
<dazed> Hey ...how can i get my term window transparent like this image http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?themes/contrib/ma3j_goldengreen.jpg
<Hammerattack> What have you got?
<usual> Hammerattack, I just used one that I was very happy with
<Hammerattack> Okay.
<Hammerattack> So...where do I get it?
<usual> http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/index.php?cat=1
<Hammerattack> 'Cause even though it's supposed to be in universe, it's not showing up.
<queuetue> warty->hoary is a BIIIG list of downloads to wait for...
<goldfish_> dazed: you can make your gnome terminal transparent very easily
<LordC> Can anyone help with my installation hell?
<usual> this is the closest thing to k3b for gnome that I have seen
<usual> it worked flawless for me
<Hammerattack> I liked K3B. It's probably the only K app I'll be missing.
<usual> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker
<usual> Hammerattack, this one works pretty similar
<dazed> goldfish_: how?
<Hammerattack> sweet. I'll d/l it.
<queuetue> Actually, are there any burning programs that will easily copy a BIG filesystem onto multiple dvds?  (Onto real, browseable DVDs, hopefully ext2 formatted?)
<goldfish_> dazed: Click Edit, Current Profile,
<dazed> ok
<usual> Hammerattack, I loved it, make sure you have what it requires, I found I needed a few packages to burn audio cd's
<goldfish_> dazed: Effects, turn on transarency
<tizen> for some reason i can only get 15 kB/s from the main ubuntu archive... Anyone else having this problem?
<StoffBox-Steve> dazed, what with LimeWare you want the Bin ?
<Lithi> usual: ubuntuguide.org
<usual> ty
<dazed> yeah ...stoffbox
<jeff_> does ubuntu have cd burning software built in?
<StoffBox-Steve> www.bysteve.de/linux/  <<theres the bin :D
<Lemonzest> whats a good emule client for linux?
<Kokey> somebody has upgrade recently? after the upgrade mi video it's too sloooow!
<Kokey> I'm using Hoary and xfree86
<StoffBox-Steve> i use amule, like it more than xmule : Lemonzest
<queuetue> hoary and xfree86?  Why not xorg?
<StoffBox-Steve> i hope you have java installed dazed ;)
<Kokey> and the Xfree in some times use more than 35% CPU
<Lithi> Lemonzest: ubuntuguide.org (amule)
<dazed> id have to go get it ..forgot that limewire needs that
<dazed> www.sun.com?
<dazed> best place ?
<StoffBox-Steve> jup :D
<goldfish_> dazed: no
<dazed> or apt-get?
<goldfish_> apt-get
<goldfish_> www.ubuntuguide.or
<Kokey> this machine has the 865 intel, so it doesn't work with xorg and the patch
<goldfish_> dazed: www.ubuntuguide.org
<StoffBox-Steve> sun is the right place :D
<goldfish_> or that
<goldfish_> well
<goldfish_> read the instuctions at ubuntuguide.org
<StoffBox-Steve> goldfish_, the guide linking to sun :D
<dazed> ok
<goldfish_> yeah
<goldfish_> but instructions are there StoffBox-Steve
<goldfish_> sorry
<StoffBox-Steve> right :) there are awesame usefull :D
<guptan>  my windows system often crashes(freezing up - reason unkown) so I changed to ubuntu - ubuntu keeps freezing more often, what cud be the problem, how can I trace it out
<dazed> i cant find java on that site goldfish_
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> haha
<goldfish_> dazed: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<goldfish_> instuctions are there
<goldfish_> the link to the .bin is there to
<goldfish_> which is on sun.com :)
<Welly> hi all, do you know if there's a utility for building metacity themes?
<Lemonzest> does aMule take on the GTK2 theme? because it looks like a kde app
<StoffBox-Steve> guptan, sounds like thats not an OS prob ... maybe a hardware .... have you made a memtest ?
<guptan> StoffBox-Steve, no, not yet
<StoffBox-Steve> ok memtest need _TIME_ but is usefull  reboot and on the grub bootup menu chose memtest86 guptan  .. when the bootmenu dosnt come up and start press ESC
<wasabi> im having some trouble getting tomboy running
<wasabi> it doesn't. launches, sits there for awhile, then exits.
<OrangeSlice> try running it with --tray-icon
<OrangeSlice> by default it tries to be a panel applet, which doesn't seem to work.  for me, anyway.
<usual> where are the latest gstreamer packages for hoary
<usual> seb128?
<guptan> StoffBox-Steve, thanks for the info
<zul> evening
<seb128> usual: in hoary
<usual> seb128, k
<seb128> why ?
<seb128> apt-cache show package | grep Version to see the version of a package
<usual> seb128, I had a problem and ended up with a fresh install of hoary. It's been so long since my warty/hoary/multimedia install that I didn't know if anything had changed since
<chillywilly> bah
<StoffBox-Steve> :D np guptan
<usual> seb128, What makes the package versions vary? Like I notice most of the packages in hoary are 0.8.7 but some are 0.8.9
<seb128> usual: gstreamer is 0.8.9 and gst-plugins 0.8.7, they are upstream versions
<blizah> so how do i use apt-get?...i couldnt find a good howto
<usual> seb128, thank you
#ubuntu 2005-03-15
<StoffBox-Steve> console > man apt-get blizah :D has many info of use
<seb128> usual: np
<neighborlee> i'm only getting 885mb showing out of my total 1GB of ram...how do I enable the rest ? ( please dont tell me I have to recompile kernel) ;-)))
<stazich> hey do any of u guys know why i cannot log in to root? i had debian installed before ubuntu, and then i put warty on, and during install it did not even ask me for a root passwrd id like to use.. now when i try SU in term it asks me for pword , i try my old on debian, dont work... says sorry...
<goldfish_> StoffBox-Steve: ubuntu has no root account
<goldfish_> gah
<goldfish_> tab
<virtuald> heh
<neighborlee> stazich, this is how ubuntu works.
<goldfish_> stazich: no root account on ubuntu
<virtuald> it does
<queuetue> neighborlee, What makes you think you're only getting  885?
<virtuald> just not activated
<virtuald> ie no password
<Deviant_> anyone know how I can make my pointer larger?
<neighborlee> stazich, you just use your normal password via : sudo program
<neighborlee> Quest-Master, according to gnome-monitor
<StoffBox-Steve> ubuntu dont need a root goldfish_ :D root PW is you PW ... and you can use sudo or gksudo
<acs> Deviant_, make it point to something larger?
<Quest-Master> neighborlee: huh?
<goldfish_> StoffBox-Steve: lol
<goldfish_> yeah i know
<goldfish_> mis-tab
<Deviant_> acs , no make the pointer larger in general
<Deviant_> its too small
<lok> you can also give a password to the root account with sudo passwd
<StoffBox-Steve>  :D i think you know it *GG :D
<neighborlee> Quest-Master, /sysinfo is actually where I noticed it first shrug
<neighborlee> Quest-Master, dont you know what gnome-monitor is ?
<Quest-Master> About the airport thing?
<queuetue> neighborlee, Are you talking to me?
<neighborlee> queuetue, to whomever wishes to assist
<stazich> neighborlee: so man, i just type in sudo in prompt?
<neighborlee> stazich, yes
<LordC> Can anyone help with my installation hell? ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17950 )
<neighborlee> stazich, so dont like it but you get used to it....
<queuetue> neighborlee, what does cat /proc/meminfo  |grep MemTotal say?
<neighborlee> stazich, so/some ..:(
<neighborlee> checking
<blizah> im so new, how do i get to the console?
<queuetue> Actually, grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo works - wasn't sure if it would...
<goldfish_> blizah: Apps > System tools > terminal
<queuetue> blizah, an xterm, or a real console?
<drspin> can I use the Hoary kernel on my Warty system?
<blizah> erm which ever one is for apt-get
<neighborlee> queuetue, 906736 ..so I guess /sysinfo was misleading or I read it wrong..( actually a friend pointed it out to me and I wasn't sure)
* StoffBox-Steve AHH my big fat cat is in front of my monitor .... dont see anythink ...
<vEnEx> hi, perhaps anyone could help me with this? I'm installing Ubuntu at the moment (warty version). When I have to choose a video adapter/driver to properly load the 'X system', I have no idea which driver to choose. I Have a 3D Prophet 4500 (Hercules). Is there like a 'standard' driver for every video card, cause I think mine is not in the list
<ermo> blizah, did you mean 'text-mode' console or just an X terminal? you can apt-get in both:)
<queuetue> neighborlee, What is /sysinfo?
<queuetue> Is that some nautilus thing?
<blizah> i guess either works then :D
<tizen> anyone want to give me a link or a tip for burning from the livecd?
<neighborlee> queuetue, a pyton script I think for showing system info
<neighborlee> I Am Using  testing/unstable <=> Linux 2.6.8.1-5-386 - i686 <=> 2254.461 Mhz - Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.26GH <=> Uptime ( 1 day, 19:09 ) <=> Memory Information ( 885 Megs Of Ram, 320 Megs Used. 564 Megs Free ) <=> HD Info ( 79G HD, 59G Free ) <=> Monitor Resolution ( 1280x1024 ) <=> Internet Info ( Downloaded 531.86M, Uploaded 116.02M )
<neighborlee> queuetue, it does that ^^^^^
<vEnEx> blizah > no, I tried 'ati' before, and the system couldn't start the X Server then :) had to reinstall
<avdyk> hi
<StoffBox-Steve> use VESA for start vEnEx VESA work with 90% of all cards
<vEnEx> owkay, I'll give it a try. Thank you ^^
<avdyk> what do I need as apt/sources.list to install gdm?
<gilles> the french site of ubuntu is very nice, very clean
<avdyk> I follow http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes but I can't install ubuntu-desktop
<ermo> blizah, btw the words 'console' and 'terminal' are semantically interchangeable. There are historical differences in what they 'actually' mean, but for now, assume it means 'command-prompt'.
<blizah> hehe ok
<iotc247> Armaranth ya there?
<StoffBox-Steve> how you install ubuntu avdyk ? normaly gdm and ubuntu-desktop are default installations
<blizah> is there a gui way to use aptget?
<iotc247> yeah
<iotc247> synaptic
<goldfish_> blizah: synaptic
<colin_> cool my name is in the topic
<ermo> blizah, actually, I don't think anyone but programmers are supposed to _truly_ understand the difference ;)
<avdyk> StoffBox-Steve: chroot from debian
<ermo> blizah, gnome?
<blizah> yea im in ubuntu
<ermo> duh of course gnome.
<blizah> where is synaptic located?
<StoffBox-Steve> try > apt-install gnome avdyk
<ermo> System->Administration-Synaptic
<gilles> what's the difference between "universe" and non universe ?
<ermo> ->Synaptic even
<StoffBox-Steve> ups avdyk mean > apt-get install gnome :D
<Erik_> d
<ermo> gilles, may I quote you on that (in a different context ;-^ )
<stazich> neighborlee: so man i typed sudo, but it gave me like not enought parameters... how exactly should i use it?
<neighborlee> queuetue, so is 906736 right..if so where is the other 94k at...( I have 1 gig of ram )
<avdyk> StoffBox-Steve: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<avdyk>   gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 55) but it is not going to be installed
<avdyk>          Depends: gnome-office (= 55) but it is not going to be installed
<avdyk>          Depends: bluefish but it is not going to be installed
<avdyk>          Depends: evolution but it is not going to be installed or
<avdyk>                   balsa but it is not going to be installed
<avdyk>          Depends: gnome-cups-manager but it is not going to be installed
<Erik_> can somebody help we with screenflicker in Gnome?
<neighborlee> stazich, sudo gedit : for example..
<avdyk>          Depends: gnome-themes-extras but it is not going to be installed
<avdyk>          Depends: rhythmbox but it is not going to be installed
<StoffBox-Steve> try apt-get install -f avdyk
<goldfish_> ph dear
<avdyk>          Depends: synaptic but it is not going to be installed or
<avdyk>                   gnome-apt but it is not installable
<avdyk>          Depends: xscreensaver but it is not going to be installed
<avdyk> ermo: Broken packages
<neighborlee> whew ;-)
<stazich> oh, ok... i just use it as prefix to any command im trying to use which requires root?
<gilles> Do you all think that Hoary will be ready for April ?
<ermo> how did he manage to not get kicked?
<neighborlee> stazich, exactly
<goldfish_> gilles: Apparantly it will.
<queuetue> neighborlee, Roundoff between actual megs (1024 1024's) and ideal megabytes (1000 1000)'s?
<queuetue> neighborlee, life's too short to chase 94k. :)
<stazich> strabgeky it did not ask me for password
<ermo> queuetue, ... but not if it's $s
<neighborlee> queuetue, yeah i'm not worried...I guess /sysinfo doesn't quite 'get it right'
<neighborlee> queuetue, much more important things to worry about <G>
<kent> avdyk, its a big "NO NO" to post large bits of text in a channel on irc. Either past it on internet or ask to past it privatly to another channel like #avdyk or something.
<queuetue> ermo, If I have a billion $$ (a gigbuck), then I wonuldnt chase $94k :)
<avdyk> kent: yep, sorry
<ermo> queuetue, point taken :)
<jesuel> kent: #flood
<stazich> the command is not working... im trying to build MPLAYER package, it says that my system does not satisfy dependencies...
<avdyk> thanks for your help, switching to aptitude
<kent> jesuel, a personal #my_channel is better. That way you dont get the other flood that is in #flood :)
<queuetue> Also, if I had a billion $$ I would probably not be hanging out in here. :)
<jesuel> kent: true :)
<queuetue> In fact, if I just had $94k... :)
<ermo> stazich, do you _have_ to compile yourself? Or are you already using the ubuntu-packaged source files?
<jesuel> queuetue: lol
* queuetue has to compile himself every morning... Bad nvram.
<stazich> well i am not sure... i was told by smeone earlier to download the source files off the website and then use this command : $ dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<bulio_II> I have a dsl ethernet modem
<ermo> queuetue, so ... a few random bits are missing each day at, say, 7 a.m?
<bulio_II> will ubuntu live detect it at boot?
<Xappe> bulio_II, just boot and find out
<bulio_II> but should it?
<queuetue> ermo, i think they leak out late at night.  I just discover them in th emorning ... wherever I happen to wake up.
<jesuel> bulio_II: dsl ethernet modem, you should just plug it in and it will work sir
<bulio_II> ok great
<jesuel> bulio_II: its a external box right?
<jesuel> ...
<Xappe> if it detects your ethernet card, then it should work
<ermo> queuetue, ... as in 'Sweetie, have you seen my <beep>? I refuse to sit down to <beep>'?
<ermo> queuetue, that would be a case of serious corruption, of course.
<drspin> what is the best way to share files between two computers that are far away?
<Xappe> ftp?
<drspin> hmm - I was thinking something closer to NFS or SMB -- but I'm not sure how it would be possible to make these work from 2 different networks
<queuetue> Heh
<ermo> drspin, afaik, both NFS and SMB were developed to provide LAN services.
<ermo> drspin, do you _have_ to share files real-time or do they just need to be 'synchronized'?
<brosio> anyone could give to me a repository of ubuntu64 ?
<drspin> ermo: right ;) well I want to store all my music and movies on my dual processor machine
<lok> brosio, archive.ubuntu.com
<drspin> but actually use them on my desktop
<ermo> drspin, what distance are we talking? meters? hops? parsecs?
<queuetue> Linear libraries-of-congress?
<pablo928> Do I need an antivirus for Ubuntu?
<ermo> queutue, stacked-pink-wellingtons even?
<drspin> ermo: LOL -- about 5 feet from me -- but I want my parents to be able to use it as well (900 miles)
<lok> pablo928, do you catch frequently virus on unix-like ?
<ermo> queuetue stacked-pink-wellingtons even?
<queuetue> pablo928, There are no real known linux viruses.  There is also no guarantee that there never will be, but the way linux works, it's ver hard to infect.
<pablo928> Thanks, I was just wonderingt.
<brosio>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<queuetue> pablo928, doubly so with ubuntu, since you're enver supposed to run as root.  (although I do far too often.)
<ermo> drspin, so, you have a LAN and two computers, of which one is a dual-proc server and the other is a workstation.
<brosio> is correctly for a repository fot ubuntu64 ?
<queuetue> pablo928, That said, there are antivurus tools for ubuntu - clamav beingone of them.
<lok> brosio, yes
<drspin> ermo -- sort of... but the computers each lease their own IP address from my ISP
<brosio> ok
<rapha> Hmm.
<brosio> i don't known what hoary means
<brosio> i need to install some package on a debian 64
<lok> it's the release name of ubuntu
<rapha> Could somebody just give me a quick hand and tell what he is getting at http://84.160.157.179/herrenberger-buehne ?
<brosio> ok thx
<ermo> drspin, but why don't you connect them via 2 seperate NICs? and either a switch or a x-over cable?
<queuetue> brosio, Rough and Tough.  And current.
<lok> you can use hoary or warty
<lok> wrty=stable
<ermo> drspin, doesn't _have_ to cost you a fortune, you know.
<brosio> hoary=unstable ?
<brosio> ok thx
<drspin> ermo: I plan to play with VPN here soon - which is why it's setup this way -- but for now...
<stazich> hey, what can happen if i do not satisfy 1 out of the 5 dependencies i am missing to install a package???
<blizah> so when i hit reload in synaptic it checks for newer versions of the packages?
<ermo> drspin, but you'd get a rather large latency. And you'd be limited to <= <min isp bandwidth>/2
<lok> stazich, the package or some functionnality of your package doesn't work
<ermo> Dr_Acemaster, or, ... eh ... without the /2
<ermo> drspin, or, ... eh ... without the /2
<drspin> ermo: bandwidth is not a problem... the latency will be annoying but I will deal with it -- it'll help motivate me to learn vpn
<agueybana> i need some help with an installation
<ermo> drspin, well, if you *want* to use vpn, you'll create a share medium (logically) anyway, at which point smb or nfs *should* work anyway.
<shock> woohooo.... got the whole zope+plone thingy up and running now :D
<blizah> can ubuntu not run the latest version of gaim?
<shock> that was quite a fight
<agueybana> how can one delete a previous bootloader?  I removed all partitions from my second harddrive...but when I try to boot from it, it still has an outdated (but now non-fuctioning) bootloader on it
<drspin> so lemme restate my question - can I share files in real time with another computer on a different network?
<stazich> haveing built the package, what do i do later with it? it is MPLAYER... i am building it in MPLAYER folder on my desktop... what r tipe for tieing it to the ubuntu pull down manu of programs afterwards??? can anyone help please? and by the way is just building it enough? doi i have to place it anywhere like "program files" for linux? sorry for these nube questions guys... forums dont really guide me through this, they too co
<stazich> mplicated...
<lok> blizah, use apt-get install gaim=versionnumber
<bulio_II> well
<bulio_II> booted up ubuntu live
<bulio_II> modem didn't respond
<shock> stazich - why dont u just install mplayer from marillat?
<lok> stazich, you want to compile mplayer ?
<shock> O_o
<bulio_II> couldn't get on net
<blizah> lok is that possible from synatic?
<Loevborg> shock, it crashes.
<shock> oh
<shock> hm
<blizah> synaptic
<bulio_II> anyone able to help?
<shock> crashes with what error?
<ermo> drspin, ... without using vpn (or some other form of) tunneling?
<shock> not a modem person, myself :/
<lok> blizah, I don't konw
<bulio_II> :/
<bulio_II> It's dsl modem with ethernet connection
<Loevborg> stazich, if you built a proper mplayer .deb, it should show up in your menu - at least mine does.
<agueybana> how can one delete a previous bootloader?  I removed all partitions from my second harddrive...but when I try to boot from it, it still has an outdated (but now non-fuctioning) bootloader on it
<lok> blizah, yeah
<lok> right click on the package
<stazich> i think it is compiling now... i ran a dpkg filename ... and arguments command.. it gave me lots of writing in term and is still doing something although writing now if comes isnt senseable... like its thinking heavily... supopose it is the compile process
<drspin> what is my webmin login?
<lok> and use "mark recommended for installation" and choice your version
<bulio_II> hmm
<blizah> lok in synaptic i see gaim but it says installed version 1.0.0, latest version 1.0.0  (thats after a reload)  but gaims latest version is 1.1.4
<ermo> drspin, root:<foobar> I'd think
<stazich> damn it... so does ubuntu not allow me to exit XWINDOWS?? i tried pressing CTRL ALT BACKSPACE, nthng...
<agueybana> how can one delete a previous bootloader?  I removed all partitions from my second harddrive...but when I try to boot from it, it still has an outdated (but now non-fuctioning) bootloader on it
<ermo> stazich, easy man. try ctrl+alt+f1
<lok> blizah, in this case this is your apt source which don't have the latest version
<bob2> agueybana: you don't delete
<lok> you have a ubuntu warty ?
<bob2> agueybana: you install another one over it
<agueybana> i don't delete?
<agueybana> well
<agueybana> that's the problem
<agueybana> i can't seem to install ubuntu GRUB on my second harddrive
<ermo> agueybana, you need to zero out the first 448 bytes of your /dev/hda (if you zero out the whole 512 bytes in the mbr, you ruin your partition table as sell)
<ermo> agueybana, as well, even.
<agueybana> i don't want to touch /dev/hda
<gurran> who do i start the tightvncserver ? =S
<agueybana> i want to deal with /dev/hdb
<ermo> agueybana, i'd advise you read double-check  the numbers, though.
<agueybana> i want to leave /dev/hda purely for windows partitions
<|QuaD|_> where can i find linux-headers-2.6.10-2 headers?
<ermo> agueybana, then /dev/hdb then
<agueybana> i did that
<agueybana> Ubuntu wouldn't load
<agueybana> it would give me error
<agueybana> tried /dev/hdb1
<agueybana> also gave no success
<agueybana> so i'm trying to install ubuntu on /dev/hdb and install NO bootloader.
<agueybana> that way, just Linux boots...i'd rather use bios to switch between OS
<ermo> agueybana, suppososing that your bios is set to boot from the correct harddrive, it should be doable
<agueybana> it is
<agueybana> i have it set to booting from HDD 1
<agueybana> instead of HHD0
<ermo> agueybana, ... and grub won't load?
<agueybana> well, grub would load
<agueybana> the menu would shhow
<stazich> ok, is there an easy way to eject a cd? i currently do it through starting cd player and pressing eject
<stazich> ;-)
<agueybana> but then it would say "file not found" when I pressed enter on Ubuntu
<lok> stazich, use the command eject
<agueybana> this has happened 3 times with different Linux distros
<gurran> who do i start the tightvncserver ? =S
<agueybana> i frankly distrust the bootloaders
<agueybana> sometimes they work
<agueybana> sometimes they fuck up stuff
<blizah> lok mind i asking you how i have my apt source have the latest version?
<lok> or eject -t to insert  ... I love this command :)
<ermo> agueybana, is your grub configured to use (hd1,0)?
<bulio_II> anyone able to help with my internet problem?
<agueybana> i'm not sure
<lok> blizah, you have the latest stable realse
<agueybana> i just put /dev/hdb on the prompt
<lok> realese
<ermo> agueybana, ok.
<agueybana> instead of booting it to the MBR of the HDA
<blizah> yea of ubuntu
<stazich> ;-) thx loc
<lok> if you want the 1.1.4 you must pass to unstable
<blizah> ah
<bulio_II> booted up ubuntu live
<bulio_II> modem didn't respond
<bulio_II> couldn't get on net
<bulio_II> It's dsl modem with ethernet connection
<ermo> agueybana, how about making an entry in your boot.ini file on your windows nt (derived) partition?
<lok> you just have to replace warty in your source.list by hoary
<agueybana> hmmmm
<agueybana> GOOD IDEA!
<blizah> or wait for stable hoary
<agueybana> that would preclude the need for Linux based bootloaders
<blizah> well since im new to linux ill stay with the stable for now
<stazich> how long does it take to compile an app? its been on for about 5-10 min already for this mplayer imtrying to build...
<agueybana> but...even for that, I need to learn how to "flush out" all data from HDB, because right now, there is an old, broken bootloader on it
<blizah> so ubuntu users have to wait every 6 months to use the new version of things?
<lok> stazich, mplayer is a huge apps
<Weems> how do i restore the mbr?
<HrdwrBoB> blizah: no, they have to wait 6 months to use a stable release of new things
<Xenguy> blizah: 6 months is nothing
<agueybana> i removed all partitions from HDB
<hawke_> Weems: in windows, fdisk /mbr
<stazich> hehe, and i am running an old 333imac ;-))
<agueybana> but there still seems to be some "boot" data on it
<ermo> agueybana, like I said, zero out the drive. like so "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdx size=448 count=1"
<blizah> ah k
<Xenguy> blizah: the obsession with always running the latest stuff is crazy IMO
<Weems> hawke_, I cant get in to windows
<hawke_> Weems: in Ubuntu, install-mbr /dev/hdn
<lok> yeah this too
<agueybana> ermo, how do I do that?
<blizah> well what about security fixes...
<agueybana> is there an easier way?  An ISO image utility that I can burn onto a CD to do it for me?
<Xenguy> blizah: different issue
<Weems> hawke_, install-mbr command not found
<stazich> haveing built the package, what do i do later with it? it is MPLAYER... i am building it in MPLAYER folder on my desktop... what r tipe for tieing it to the ubuntu pull down manu of programs afterwards??? can anyone help please? and by the way is just building it enough? doi i have to place it anywhere like "program files" for linux? sorry for these nube questions guys... forums dont really guide me through this, they too co
<stazich> mplicated...
<drspin> Heh - had to enable my root password -- BOO!!  regardless... I keep getting access denied for 127.0.0.1 -->
<hawke_> Weems: It's in the package mbr
<drspin> because I used the wrong login too many times...
<ermo> agueybana, but you still need to install a bootloader on /dev/hdb -> if you don't, the nt bootloader will just dump you n bytes into the mbr on /dev/hdb where the bootloader is supposed to be. But you just wrote zeroes there.
<lok> stazich, a compilation it's ./configure && make && make install   most the time
<lok> but it's also error msgs ;)
<bob2> drspin: you don't need to enable it
<agueybana> My goal from now on is to keep all HDA partitions to be Windows, with Windows booting solely on it (if Bios is set to it FIRST).  Then, put Linux on HDB completely, and make it the sole OS there.  That way, the bootloaders don't corrupt the other OS's boot procedure
<ermo> agueybana, but really, if you haven't already, go to http://tldp.org/ and look at the boot howtos
<agueybana> ah
<agueybana> ok
<Weems> hawke_, im running the livecd
<agueybana> ok
<drspin> bob2: I just found something that allows me to set up a user specific for webmin which I will do... how can I get rid of the block for 127.0.0.1?
<agueybana> here's my status
<agueybana> my HDB is completely empty
<bob2> drspin: no idea, I don't use webmin
<ermo> agueybana, I'm pretty sure you'll find what you're looking for there, along with nice and proper examples on how people made it work.
<agueybana> i can run Ubuntu, and isntall on it
<agueybana> ah
<agueybana> ok
<agueybana> i will check then
<agueybana> thank you
<drspin> bob2: I never have either...
<ermo> Agrajag, you are most welcome :)
<bulio_II> if you can help me with my modem, please query me
<ermo> agueybana, you are most welcome :)
<gurran> does anyone know how  i start the tightvncserver ?
<blizah> so do i have to go to unstable ver. of ubuntu to use the latest firefox?\
<lok> blizah, your firefox is patched
<ermo> blizah, per definition, I'm afraid the answer is yes.
<lok> but if you want the latest yes you must use unstable version
<ermo> blizah, but as lok points out, do you really *need* to?
<blizah> so i might not be using the latest ver of firefox but all the security bugs they have found lately have been patched?
<lok> in other hand I use unstable ver. and I don't have any probleme
<ermo> gurran, on tightvncserver, umm, no - but I didn't read the README either ;)
<blizah> have been patched on my firefox...
<bob2> blizah: yes
<lok> the word unstable doesn't match realy the package
<Tannenbaum> Hi..
<ermo> gurran, (j/k - that answer was not nice)
<Tannenbaum> could someone please lend me a hand?
<gurran> ermo i cant find the blody readme
<blizah> ah ok (im starting to understand)...sorry it took so long
<Tannenbaum> with an install problem...
<Tannenbaum> extrange one...
<ermo> gurran, ok. let's get you on the road then, shall we?
<gurran> ok
<lok> Tannenbaum << with a nick like this you must want to launch a troll ^^
<pablo928> What's the unstable part of Hoary? I loaded it and see  no problems.
<bob2> or is just a confused fan(boy|girl)
<lok> but anyhow what's your probleme
<bob2> pablo928: unstable as in it changes
<bulio_II> should an ethernet modem with ppoe authentication (dsl internet) work with ubuntu live?
<mpq> would 20GB be enough for an ubuntu partition?
<fr500> more than
<fr500> mpq, i have 5gb
<fr500> with all the sw i need
<mpq> ok
<Tannenbaum> the thing is that when it gets to partitioning the  disk..
<pablo928> bob2: I do notice a lot of updates/upgrades daily.
<mpq> can I safely resize the partition?
<Tannenbaum> the install process can mount the partitioned space..
<lok> pablo928, same for me but it's just that the dev team doesn't say that we can't have a probleme with instead of warty
<ermo> gurran, I'm reading through http://www.tightvnc.com/doc/unix/README.txt
<Tannenbaum> no matter what kind of file system it is..
<bob2> mpq: depends what filesystem it is
<mpq> I have both hoary and xp on my computer
<gurran> thx
<bulio_II> how do I setup pppoe internet in ubuntu?
<mpq> and I want to have a partition that I can use to transfer files between the two OS
<Tannenbaum> I've tryed to partition the disk outside the install process..
<ermo> gurran, but it doesn't apply, unfortunately. Proceeding to the other available docs
<Tannenbaum> using Knoppix and fdsik..
<bob2> bulio_II: sudo pppoeconf
<mpq> ubuntu uses ext3 right?
<bulio_II> it'll work then?
<fr500> i have this in crontab:  00 18 * * *      /bin/sh /etc/backup.sh
<Tannenbaum> and install can?t mount either...
<fr500> but the script doesnt work
<fr500> any help?
<pablo928> So if I have a major problem with Hoary I'll try a teinstall.
<bob2> mpq: that is the default, indeed
<pablo928> reinstall
<bob2> fr500: have you read "man crontab"?
<mpq> can ext3 be safely resized?
<fr500> yes
<ermo> gurran, I'd think http://www.tightvnc.com/vncserver.1.html is what you need
<fr500> maybe i missed something
<Tannenbaum> lok any clue?
<ermo> gurran, ... but doesn't vino work for you?
<lok> Tannenbaum, you can't mount the partition that's it
<bulio_II> what will I need to know about my internet when I sudo pppoeconf?
<bob2> mpq: yes
<lok> mmh
<Tannenbaum> lok that it seems
<bob2> fr500: and the script runs fine from the command line?
<bob2> bulio_II: your username and password
<mpq> I want to have a partition that I can use to transfer files between xp and linux
<fr500> yes
<mpq> is that possible?
<Tannenbaum> no matter the way i partition the disk
<ermo> gurran, ok so far?
<fr500> not even /bin/sh needed
<bulio_II> bob2: and this should make the internet work in ubuntu live?
<mpq> basically a partition I can write to in either OS
<gurran> yes think i got what i need thank you
<lok> Tannenbaum, do you have specified during the ubuntu installation the futur mount point of the partition?
<ermo> gurran, ok
<mpq> how would I do that, and what filesystem would I need to use?
<bob2> bulio_II: no idea
<Tannenbaum> yes..
<Tannenbaum> I use a swap..
<bob2> I've never bothered with the live cd
<Tannenbaum> a boot ..
<bulio_II> and how will I connect after this?
<Tannenbaum> and a /
<fr500> bob2, do i need a blank line at the end?
<ermo> mpq, use ext2 and install the nt ext2 vfs layer?
<mpq> huh?
<ermo> mpq, ok :) let's try it again, slower this time.
<Tannenbaum> lok and they are all specified..
<mpq> can xp read/write to ext2?
<javiolo> im trying to install a theme, but it says that i dont have gtk2.0
<javiolo> and its installed
<ermo> mpq, by default no, but with a vfs (Virtual File System) module, yes.
<bulio_II> after I setup pppoeconf, will it automatically connect to the net?
<bob2> bulio_II: sudo pon
<mpq> what about fat32?
<lok> Tannenbaum, you don't have any error message when you parted the hd ?
<LordC> ok, thats like my 5th attempt, i cannot get ubuntu installed :/
<mpq> is that any good?
<bob2> mpq: no
<Tannenbaum> lok no
<mpq> what's wrong with it?
<bob2> mpq: it's only useful as something both windows and linux can write to
<bulio_II> and sudo pon will make me connect?
<ermo> mpq, well, if you're not afraid of losing your date, then yes.
<lok> lol ermo
<bob2> mpq: no permissions, case insensitive, file size limits, file name limits etc
<fr500> bob2 is there any way to see if the scrip even attempted to run?
<ermo> mpq, in short: It's a sucky hack.
<Tannenbaum> lok I even checked partitions for physical errors
<bob2> fr500: read your logs
<lok> bob2, no fat32 can't handle file > than 4GB
<bulio_II> and sudo pon will make me connect?
<bob2> fr500: /var/local/syslog
<ermo> mpq, it's not what most people would consider a real filesystem.
<bob2> lok: that's what I said
<bob2> bulio_II: yes
<Tannenbaum> lok the error comes after ubuntu install formats the partitions..
<bob2> mpq: also, it's slow and inefficient
<mpq> didn't know that
<Tannenbaum> lok or tryes to mount them
<bulio_II> ok
<lok> bob2, sorry I misunderstood
<bob2> FAT is like "My First File System"
<bulio_II> so this should work?
* bulio_II crosses fingers
<lok> Tannenbaum, with konoppix you can mount them
<mpq> I didn't know fat was so bad
<LordC> Does the regular install kernel accept scsi hdds, or do i need to use a special kernel?
<mdz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/kubuntu/kubuntu.png
<ermo> mpg, fat32 derived from fat16, which is derived from fat12 which was a bad idea to begin with. And so was the i8088. But let's not go there.
<fr500> bob2, fnf
<lok> mpq, the only advanteges is realy the write support by both linux and windows
<Tannenbaum> lok yes, and with a Gentoo LiveCD too...
<fr500> file not found
<mpq> which is really the only thing I need it for
<hawke_> lok: And it's fast because it's so simple
<lok> Tannenbaum, your ubuntu cd it's a warty or a hoary ?
<bob2> fr500: ?
<ermo> mpq, lemme throw you a link
<Tannenbaum> lok I've parted the disk using  fdisk and mk2fs -j
<mpq> right now the only way I can transfer files between windows and linux is a 256MB flash drive
<Tannenbaum> lok warty
<fr500> bob2, file not found
<fr500> i swera
<fr500> swear
<lok> wow it's very weird
<lok> it is a sata hd ?
<bob2> fr500: that's pretty amazing
<Tannenbaum> lok yap...
<bob2> fr500: er, /var/log/syslog
<Tannenbaum> lok yes, sata
<lok> Tannenbaum, the probleme can maybe be it
<Tannenbaum> lok it's giving me a lot of problems
<Tannenbaum> lok so I guesseed too..
<ermo> mpq, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Filesystems-HOWTO.html#toc6
<lok> try to install hoary instead of warty
<spudse> Hi, i've got a 1,5 gb harddisk and i was wondering if i could install ubuntu on it
<spudse> couldnt find it in the forums
<bob2> spudse: the default install won't fit
<Tannenbaum> mmm...
<bob2> I wouldn't bother with the forums
<lok> maybe the install kernel can handle it but it's strange that you can partition it but can't mount
<mpq> ermo, it's not working
<spudse> how do i do custom install ? because last time i installed it (on larger hd) it didnt ask for custom
<ermo> mpq, really?
<Tannenbaum> lok I don't now, but I'm going mad...
<mpq> I think it's on my end
<Tannenbaum> lok SATA is a hell of a pain..
<mpq> I can't access any websites at all for some reason
<mpq> yet IRC works fine
<ermo> mpq, try navigating to tldp.org and find the filesystem howto
<ermo> mpq, ... oh
<lok> yeah I've a friend who have a sata ... and lots of probleme
<Tannenbaum> lok gives you a lot of problems qwhen you recompile your own kernel...
<ermo> mpq, can you 'traceroute'?
<mpq> I don't know what that is
<ermo> mpq, can you 'nslookup'?
<ermo> mpq, running ubuntu?
<Tannenbaum> lok where can I download hoary
<Tannenbaum> ?
<mpq> ermo: yeah
<Tannenbaum> mm..
<bob2> spudse: archive_copier/copy=false
<Tannenbaum> lok do you think I could try using a LiveCD?
<mpq> I got "connection timed out"
<Tannenbaum> lok partitioning with knoppix..
<lok> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/
<ermo> mpq, do you have 'Applications->System tools->Network tools' ?
<lok> if you have a rw then I think use it .....
<fr500> does cron requiere computer running 24/7? or something
<mpq> ermo: yeah
<fr500> doesnt seem to work
<ermo> fr500, actually, yes (in a sense)
<lok> try the install normal
<mpq> it was working fine until I opened xchat
<fr500> well it's mostly up since it's my main router
<fr500> i work in an isp
<mpq> now websites aren't loading
<lok> or with a livecd you can always use a dbootstrap
<fr500> it's a simple script to upload my current routing table to an ftp
<LordC> Im seriously low on ideas here, can someone help me getting Ubuntu installed please.
<LordC> Im using a SCSI system, if that matters - during install i get told setup is  to load some modules: amd76xrom ide-mod ide-probe-mod ide-detect ide-floppy
<ermo> fr500, there is a 'work-alike' replacement called 'anacron'
<bob2> fr500: it requires the system to be running when the job is scheduled
<lok> but it's harder to use than a good install
<fr500> of course
<bob2> LordC: ask on the mailing listr
<fr500> it's running
<ermo> fr500, which is geared towards workstations more than servers.
<Tannenbaum> lok I've tryed normal install and it gives me problems too..
<bob2> fr500: and the script works fine when run manually?
<fr500> ermo, it's a server
<fr500> bob2, yes of course
<lok> yes ...
<mpq> I blame my router
<mpq> it's easy to blame my router
<bob2> fr500: you know the difference between root and user crontabs, right?
<lok> then try grumpy with 100 candle and status of most old divinity a night of full moon ;)
<fr500> well it's supposed to be run as root
<lok> s/grumpy/hoary
<fr500> or superuser
<ermo> mpq, well, you need to check that your resolver is working (software that translates names like tldp.org to ip-adresses)
<bob2> fr500: yes, but you know the difference in format, right?
<Tannenbaum> :)
<fr500> not really, nothing in man
<mpq> how do I check that?
<fr500> or yes
<bob2> fr500: there is
<fr500> in man?
<bob2> fr500: if it's the system crontab, you need to specify the user to run as
<fr500> oh
<ermo> mpq, with the network tools. "Fire it up" as the Starcraft flamethrower units so succintly put it.
<spudse> Hello, how do i custom install ubuntu ? (im using 1,5 gb harddisk)
<mpq> it's open, but what am I looking for?
<fr500> bob2, that in man?
<bob2> fr500: yes
<ermo> mpq, lookup
<bob2> spudse: I answered you already
<Tannenbaum> ok..
<Tannenbaum> thanks for your help..
<Tannenbaum> I?ll keep looking...
<Tannenbaum> or build it from scratch..
<spudse> bob2 i was offline
<spudse> i guess, system freeze
<Tannenbaum> or shoot myself
<lok> lol
<fr500> wow, guess im blind
<Tannenbaum> either one :)
<bob2> 10:11:25           bob2 | spudse: archive_copier/copy=false
<Tannenbaum> I?ll try the candle stuff..
<thanatosys> hello everyone
<CarlK2> just plugged in a HP dj 3320 usb printer to this warty box - "Add a printer" says "no printers detected" - is this normal?
<Tannenbaum> seems very promising ;)
<spudse> bob2: where do i type that, and what exacly does it do ?
<thanatosys> I would like to share a valuable linux tip
<lok> Tannenbaum, place it on a pentacle
<thanatosys> dont remove the log files
<thanatosys> i did and i have spend all afternoon reloading all of my installed stuff
<ermo> thanatosys, you tell that to J Random Hacker
<thanatosys> ?
<Tannenbaum> ok, so long and thanks for all the fish
<bob2> spudse: at the boot prompt
<rattboi> where do you post ubuntu bug reporst?
<rattboi> I've never done one
<bob2> spudse: it stops the installer copying 600MB of .debs to the hard disk
<bob2> rattboi: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<thanatosys> is there a way to speed up the process of ripping cd's
<bob2> thanatosys: get a better drive
<thanatosys> takes forever lol
<thanatosys> its a 24x heh
<ermo> thanatosys, it was a pun. J Random Hacker is the 'John Doe' of hackers. Removing your tracks usually is a good idea for an intruder (=erasing/altering log files)
<lok> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<thanatosys> ahh i get it
<thanatosys> well i always heard to delete or edit log files
<bob2> thanatosys: 24x is a lie for audio cds
<thanatosys> so i just deleted the one that the log viewer pointed to
<rattboi> I really like the new ubuntu update manager, but there's a bug with the interface
<spudse> bob2: but ubuntu wont come with any programs installed then ?
<thanatosys> bad bad idea
<CarlK2> thanatosys, 24x doesn't apply to audio ripping - thats a different (slower) spec that is burried somewhere
<thanatosys> yea 24x is the speed of the drive
<thanatosys> im ripping at 2.2-2.4x
<bob2> spudse: it will be fine
<spudse> okay cool :)
<bob2> spudse: it just might take longer to install
<spudse> i type it at the boot ?
<bulio_II> Internet still working
<bulio_II> *not
<jupiterste> good evening
<thanatosys> top of the evening to ya
<jupiterste> i just installed ubuntu for the first time and have setup users, but am wondering how to prevent them from shutting down
<jupiterste> i see the Logout panel that a normal user can shutdown
<bob2> if they have physical access, that seems a bit pointless
<fr500> well doesnt work
<ermo> bob2, good point
<fr500> i used crontab -u root -e
<bob2> fr500: dude
<bob2> fr500: did you read the crontab man page or not?
<bob2> fr500: you need to check the "example system cron file" section
<fr500> yes, but i dont see formating
<bob2>        # m h dom mon dow user    command
<bob2> you don't have a user column
<spudse> bob2: where do i type --> archive_copier/copy=false
<CarlK2> lsusb isn't returnning anything, or returning to the prompt
<jupiterste> bob2: they could shut down if they are in through XDMCP, which I don't want
<bob2> spudse: at the boot prompt
<bob2> jupiterste: ok
<bulio_II> internet doesn't work
<bulio_II> tried the pppoeconf
<spudse> okay thanks
<fr500> bob2, well i cant find that section, all i did is man crontab
<spudse> im trying it out
<bob2> fr500: man 5 crontab
<fr500> wow
<fr500> thx a lot
<edlang> My dear Ubuntu // thanks for today's big upgrade // my bandwidth is raped
<ermo> jupiterste, try System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<ermo> jupiterste, In the Security tab, there's an option disallowing that says 'Secure Actions menu'
<ermo> jupiterste, boy, that was bad english
<jupiterste> emro you could say it anyway you want :) i can't complain about free help
<ermo> jupiterste,  In the Security tab, there's an option that says 'Secure Actions menu' <- is what I wanted to say
<thanatosys> besides gimp what is the best photo editor in linux
<jupiterste> ermo, i'm going to give it a shot, brb
<Quarupt> anyone bult a working copy of gaim-vv yet?
<ermo> fr500, in case you were wondering 'man 5 crontab' means that you want the crontab manual that deals with the format of the configuration file (yes, it's top secret, but true nonetheless. man man for more info)
<ermo> (pun intended)
<nix000> if anoyone who uses whereami can show how /etc/interfaces look like i'll apreciate
<ermo> nix000, why not just use gnome-terminal and write 'man 5 interfaces'?
<fr500> bob2, is this requiered?  /etc/backup.sh --report /etc/cron.daily
<fr500> the --report thing
<nix000> ermo: i already wasted hours on this .. i guess i could resort to loosing the same amount now that i feel i am close :-)
<ermo> nix000, at the bottom of the man file, it says to take a look at /usr/share/doc/ifupdaown/examples/network-interfaces
<jupiterste> ermo, no go
<blizah> how do i "just uncomment the main lines in the sources.list first"
<blizah> whats uncomment mean?
<jupiterste> take the #s out
<blizah> ah ok
<nix000> ermo: having a laptop i am trying to switch between multiple wifi networks between home and work. thats is what wheami is supposed to make easier !
<ermo> nix000, sorry. I guess I completely missed that part. My bad.
<jupiterste> ermo, it just works as if the option wasn't selected, but isn't it true that ubuntu doesn't have a root password?
<gurran> can somebody send me a URL to a HowTo i need to change a directory from Owner Root so i can read it..
<ermo> jupiterste, did you use the 'standard greeter'? or the graphical one?
<jupiterste> graphical
<ermo> jupiterste, try the standard one.
<nix000> qurran google for chmod root group user
<gurran> didnt think chmod +rw would work but it did thank god
<ermo> gurran, that would be 'thank GNU'
<gurran> hehe srry thank gnu
<Quarupt> we need a fact bot in here
<ermo> Quarupt, no, we just happen to have an
<ermo> Quarupt, 'not-so-unixy-userbase'
<ermo> Quarupt, 'a' user...
<nix000> gurran: thanks linux not gnu !
<gurran> yeah yeah what ever
<jupiterste> ermo, sorry it did actually make it ask for a password on the "Action" menu
<ermo> gurran, did you get the vnc thingy work?
<ermo> gurran, *to work, even
<jupiterste> ermo, but i'm trying to prevent it when in a session under Computer - Logout
<gurran> well no but somebody got my password to the Webmin and changed everything including the password so i need to set everything back to normal before i procced with the vnc problem
<tub-> where r all the ladies
<|QuaD-> hey, is there a package for the 2.6.11 restricted modules yet?
<ammad> Is there something up with the archive?
<mseney> why would synaptic say i have Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5 when uname -rsa says I have "Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-4-686"?
<tck> damn array-6 came out today, didnt even know :P
<mseney> i didn't either
<mseney> how do you upgrade to that ? $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<|QuaD-> any developers know how to get the linux-restricted package compiled?
<jesuel> mseney: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mseney> jesuel, oh i usually do that daily
<mseney> jesuel, your saying if i have array-5 that it will bring me current w/ 6?
<jesuel> I *believe* so, though i could be wrong :)
<mseney> k
<mseney> brb
<jesuel> brb myself
<Elsidox> Kubuntu rules
<Elsidox> =)
<trans_err> Elsidox: kubuntu?
<Elsidox> trans_err, the kde version of ubuntu
<delltony> i don't know how to ask this so i will give it a shot is it normal to see like a drag effect when maximizing and minimizing your windows? what i mean is you see the border of the dialogbox board trace itself down to the panel tray and then if you maximize you see the boards get bigger and bigger till the application appears
<trans_err> Elsidox: heh- i use it and never knew it was called that
<Elsidox> trans_err, lol. join #kubuntu. Its were all use cool kde peps hang out. =)
<fr500> ahahaha doesnt work
<Elsidox> us cool*
<fr500> -_-
<trans_err> Elsidox: its not any different from installing kde in ubuntu?
<trans_err> rightr?
<Riddell> trans_err: we have an ISO now
<Elsidox> trans_err, sure it is.
<EricNeon> morning all~
<trans_err> Elsidox: can I migrate from an existing KDE install?
<trans_err> err ubuntu install
<Riddell> trans_err: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CarlK> I have a 1 week old hoary server - what do I need to add to it to host an HPdj 3320 usb printer?  (other box is a full warty install)
<MindZEye> How is it different?  I'm currently running KDE from a Ubuntu install.
<Elsidox> trans_err, ask Riddell. Hes a dev. An awesome one.
<trans_err> Riddell: <3
<Elsidox> trans_err, and join #Kubuntu =P
<Elsidox> lol
<Riddell> MindZEye: it's not different, just kubuntu-devel is our pick of the packages (and still needs refining) and we have an ISO that Elsidox is about to test
<Elsidox> Riddell, the isos done burning so ill see you when its done installing. =)
<Elsidox> Riddell, thx again. (for kubuntu) =)
* regeya_ 's ears perk up...kubuntu!
<delltony> after doing the kubuntu-desktop do ou have to choose kde from sessions or is it defaulted to kde after that?
<fredx> anyone willing to answer a few questions? I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<Riddell> delltony: when it installs kdm it should give you an option
<delltony> in sessions though correct?
<Riddell> delltony: oh not sure what the default is, I shold find that out really
<tck> hmm amaroK isn't in synaptic
<tck> am i mispelling it ?
<delltony> well what i'm wondering is this do i have to type the kdm command to load the desktopmanager or select it from a menu?
<tck> ah its kde based
<delltony> 250 packages must be some kinda sweetness ;)
<regeya_> indeed, amaroK is kde-based
<technodude90> how come when I mount my fat32 file system with Ubuntu it thinks that folders in the hierarchy are files?
<regeya_> the only place I've seen amarok packages is kalypso, but I haven't looked in some time
<MZE> Amarok is in the standard AMD64 repositories I think.
<tck> haven't used it yet, a few peeps were recommending it
<tck> totem is just annoying to use, vlc is alot better
<Riddell> amarok is in there, it may not be in main yet I'm not sure
<regeya_> it's a nice player...amarok is more "competitive" with rhythmbox
<regeya_> comparing amarok and totem is like comparing rhythmbox and kaffeine...doesn't make sense
<technodude90> I did mount /dev/hda1 /mnt and it mounted my fat32 as a vfat file system
<MZE> I'm listening to tracks on it now.  :)  I think it might be time to try out the iPod functionality.
<regeya_> or comparing dpkg to yum
<technodude90> When I look at my directories in the console they appear as directories
<technodude90> In metacity, it thinks that these directories are files and thus will not open them
<delltony> aww Riddell i see what you mean it promps you for the default
<Riddell> delltony: and I hope you went for KDM :)
<delltony> well i didn't i left it at gdm hope that doesn't matter
<delltony> i want to test the pie before i buy
<delltony> :P
* delltony is switching sessions to see hope it works brb
<mdz> Riddell: amarok is not in main yet
<rommer> can someone help a noob to install a network device
<delltony> Riddell, all i can say is wowwwwwwwwwwwwww :)
<Fr0d0> hi
<Riddell> mdz: it's in the seeds though.  is it on the CD?
<Fr0d0> I just copied my first dvd fully in Ubuntu
<spudse> bob2: is this the exact boot --> linux archive_copier/copy=false
<spudse> because it didnt work
<mdz> Riddell: no, the CD is built from main
<spudse> it was still upacking from hd
<mdz> Riddell: amarok was excluded from the metapackage dependencies because it wasn't in main
<delltony> Riddell, one thing the fonts in here xchat are small as crap any way to fix that ? never  used kde before
<rommer> can someone help me to install a ethernet device in ubuntu (broadcom440 lan)
<delltony> aww i see whats a good font for xchat? size and font?
<HrdwrBoB> delltony: yes, anything fixed width
<Riddell> delltony: xchat isn't a KDE app
<HrdwrBoB> like 'monospace'
<mdz> rommer: 440 or 4400?
<Fr0d0> Hi again delltony...how do you make a program an exec file...forgive me for my lack of knowledge
<rommer> can't remember
<mdz> rommer: 4400 should just work.  I'm not sure about 440
<delltony> oh you asking about executing
<rommer> thats probably it then
<rommer> it should just work
<delltony> you use perl,python,bash
<rommer> well its not just working for me
<delltony> aww this is much better and im assuming there is a way to change the name on the side of this kde "startbutton"
<mdz> rommer: I'm afraid you'll need to be a bit more specific
<delltony> this is so cool the graphics are pardon the language but kick ass
<Fr0d0> ok that is like French to me, but I'm guessing I type that first in command line
<delltony> Fr0d0, pm me
<Fr0d0> how?
<Fr0d0> lol
<spudse> anybody else can help a newb with installing ubuntu to 1.5 gb harddisk ?
<Fr0d0> new to irc too
<Fr0d0> IM A NEWB
<spudse> new to irc ? where have you been ? ;)
<siimo> does ubuntu include the pine mail client ?
<rommer> hmm i went into device manager, at the bottom is bcm4401 100Base-T-> Vendor :Broadcom
<rommer> so it looks like it has found it
<delltony> type /msg delltony hi
<Riddell> delltony: not yet, branding with pretty kubuntu pictures is still to come
<delltony> ok well the idea is grand keep up the good work
<delltony> at least in here you can actually change the menu's instead of gnome's pain in the ass way now days
<delltony> i wrote that application to do it in a gui but still its a pain
<hank> Anyone, know anything about getting wireless network cards to work or were I might ind out
<hank> with ubuntu ofcourse
<delltony> ndiswrapper
<delltony> find your driver (windows driver) and then ndiswrapper -i <inffilehere>
<delltony> then ndiswrapper -l to see if it took it
<delltony> then ndiswrapper -m to make the alias
<delltony> then modprobe ndiswrapper
<hank> mm, okay. I'll try that. Where might I find the windows driver? On the windows partition I take it?
<kaos> I keep getting this message at the bash prompt when I do this :
<kaos> root@ubuntu:/home/fred/Desktop/installs # ./j2re-1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm
<kaos> bash: ./j2re-1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm: Permission denied
<kaos> wtf
<kaos> anyone
<delltony> well generally from your manufactors website like with me i have a dell
<delltony> so the windows drivers were on there
<siimo> kaos, try chmod +x ./j2re-1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm
<HrdwrBoB> um
<kaos> thanks siimo I'll give it a go
<HrdwrBoB> that's because it's an rpm
<kerframil> kaos: you're not supposed to execute an rpm
<HrdwrBoB> you will want then 'bin'
<StoffBox-Steve> .rpm on ubuntu ?
<HrdwrBoB> *the
<wavefunction> 'nite.
<siimo> kaos, oh its a RPM ,
<StoffBox-Steve> ubuntu use .deb package not rpm
<siimo> kaos, you should get the self extracting package from java site
<hank> OKay great. THanks, you're very helpful
<StoffBox-Steve> kaos, you have to load the .bin file from the sun.com website
<kaos> root@ubuntu:/home/fred/Desktop/installs # chmod +x ./j2re-1_4_2_07-i586.rpm
<kaos> chmod: failed to get attributes of `./j2re-1_4_2_07-i586.rpm': No such file or directory
<siimo> kaos, forget that
<delltony> Kaos, there is a great step by step instruction on the ubuntuguide.org
<delltony> for installing java
<siimo> kaos, try this instead  'alien -i ./j2re-1_4_2_07-i586.rpm'
<StoffBox-Steve> delet that rpm file you cant use it on ubuntu kaos
<siimo> kaos, you might have to apt-get install alien
<delltony> why not use the bin file ?
<kerframil> kaos: an apt source is available - it's unofficial but I daresay it will serve your needs better
<kaos> well i tried ./sundl.bin and it just agravates me
<siimo> well he can save the download again
<kerframil> kaos: http://ubuntujava.yimports.com/Documentation.shtml
<wavefunction> I've followed the instructions on the howto's but I just cannot make my pcmcia/wireless network card (DWL-G650+) function. It was simple and fast when I did it function on Crux Linux, so it isn't the card problem. Any idea ?
<mseney> i still don't understand the difference between Hoary 5.04 Array 5 and 6. I'm still very new to ubuntu and installed off the Hoary 5.04 Array-5 CD I made. I always update daily so how can I tell if I have Array 6?
<delltony> did you update or dist-upgrade?
<kaos> root@ubuntu:/home/fred/Desktop/installs # alien -i j2re-1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `j2re-1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm:': File exists
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `read': File exists
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `manifest': File exists
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `failed:': File exists
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `Success': File exists
<kaos> sh: line 2: -j2re_1_4_2_07_linux_i586.rpm:: command not found
<kaos> sh: line 2: -j2re_1_4_2_07_linux_i586.rpm:: command not found
<kaos> sh: -c: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<kaos> sh: -c: line 3: `; cpio --extract --make-directories --no-absolute-filenames --p reserve-modification-time) 2>&1'
<kerframil> kaos: here's some more instructions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 (I can vouch that it works perfectly)
<HrdwrBoB> kaos: do not do that
<mseney> delltony, me?
<kaos> Unsuccessful stat on filename containing newline at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Packa ge/Rpm.pm line 164.
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `j2re-1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm: read manifest fail ed: Success\n-j2re_1_4_2_07_linux_i586.rpm: read manifest failed: Success\n/j2re -1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm: read manifest failed: Success\n': No such file or dire ctory
<delltony> yes
<kerframil> kaos: just use the apt source
<HrdwrBoB> kaos: and do not post it here
<kaos> mv: invalid option -- j
<kaos> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<kaos> sh: line 2: -j2re_1_4_2_07_linux_i586.rpm:: command not found
<kaos> sh: line 3: -type: command not found
<Quarupt> Howcome when i plug my thumbdrive in it doesnt mount anymore?
<kaos> Argument "j2re-1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm:" isn't numeric in bitwise and (&) at /us r/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 203, <GETPERMS> line 1.
<zenrox> kaos read www.ubuntuguide.org for instustions on how to install java
<kaos> Unsuccessful stat on filename containing newline at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Packa ge/Rpm.pm line 222, <GETPERMS> line 1.
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `j2re-1_4_2_07-linux-i586.rpm:': File exists
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `read': File exists
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `manifest': File exists
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `failed:': File exists
<StoffBox-Steve> *arg* #flood
<kaos> mkdir: cannot create directory `Success': File exists
<kaos> sh: line 2: -j2re_1_4_2_07_linux_i586.rpm:: command not found
<kaos> sh: line 3: /debian: No such file or directory
<mseney> delltony, um after $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade advised me there were 14 packages I could get yes just a few minutes ago
<Quarupt> DUDe use #flood or pastebin
<kaos> sh: -c: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<delltony> dist-upgrade will give you array 6 or whatever the current snapshot is
* kerframil scrambles for higher ground
<kaos> sh: -c: line 3: `; patch -p1)'
<kaos> sh: line 2: -j2re_1_4_2_07_linux_i586.rpm:: command not found
<kaos> sh: line 3: -name: command not found
<kaos> patch failed with .rej fi
<kaos> well I have alien so it says
<HrdwrBoB> kaos: please do not flood in here.
<zenrox> kaos read www.ubuntuguide.org for instustions on how to install java
<arbeck> can someone help me with cdrecord
<rattboi24> I hate to sound like a retard, especially with it on the boards as much as it is, but I'm wondering how to update my nvidia drivers since I updated my kernel?
<delltony> ok then if you did dist-upgrade you should be running the latest greatest
<siimo> kaos, like i said use alien
<siimo> kaos, if you really want to use that RPM you downloaded
<StoffBox-Steve> dont post more than 2 - 3 lines of code in this channel kaos
<rattboi24> I see that there is nvidia-kernel deb, but it's for 2.6.8, I believe?
<arbeck> cdrdao works great, but i gnomebaker and cdrecord don't
<kerframil> kaos: please do not use alien or rpm, it's really quite simple
<mseney> delltony, what is the latest i686 kernel w/ Array 6?
<kerframil> kaos: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<kaos> alright my apologies
<StoffBox-Steve> when you are not a modem user; the easy way is to the bin file and install it ...
<kerframil> kaos: you only need to add an additional apt source and you will be able to use apt-get/synaptic as per normal
<delltony> let me see what i'm running
<johnwl> not sure about cdrecord..using K3b here
<kaos> I just needed a solution to a problem I don't very much want to pretend to understand
<delltony> i think i'm on 2.6.10-4-686
<mseney> delltony, synaptic says i have Linux 2.6.10-5-686 but uname says I have -4?
<delltony> let me check mine
<mseney> k
<siimo> mseney, maybe you are running -4 but you do have -5
<mseney> siimo, it didn't make an entry in the /boot/grub/menu.1st
<delltony> i'm running 4
<arbeck> johnwl: i don't want to install k3b because of all the qt stuff i'd have to grab
<Quarupt> whats the easiest way to mount a usb drive?
<siimo> mseney, not sure if you can have both though thought -5 was a update to -4
<arbeck> arbeck: i've written some python scripts to burn audio cd's... but as of right now i'm not able to burn a data cd
<siimo> mseney, what does this say: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mseney> siimo, ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.10-19      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on 386
<mseney> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.10-25      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on PPr
<mseney> ii  linux-image-68 2.6.10-5       Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/
<tritium> mseney, did you reboot yet after installing it?
<mseney> i've rebooted since checking w/ synaptic which version i have
<siimo> mseney, ok you have 3 kernels then
<Fr0d0> Dell...in room
<Quarupt> My thumb drive usually shows up in the "places" menu? but its not now, how can i access it?
<Quarupt> ?
<johnwl> i didnt have to grab a bunch of QT stuff to run K3b...or did I somehow do that without knowing about it?
<kerframil> johnwl: it requires qt and kdelibs, no question about that ;)
<kerframil> Quarupt: you might try kickstarting the gnome-panel again: kill -HUP `pidof gnome-panel`
<johnwl> so apt-get install k3b will grab qt and kdelibs?
<kerframil> johnwl: for the answers: apt-cache show k3b | less
<kerframil> johnwl: see the "Depends:" line
<jesuel> mm fppd
<jesuel> err food
<thanatosys> hey hey hey
<thanatosys> whats goin on fellow ubuntu users
<johnwl> kerframil oooh nice command lol. thx.
<kerframil> np
<tck> does xmms have a traydock icon ?
<kcs> hile, I installed pyphany for epiphany, select console in extensions, but it doesnt appear in tools menu, has someone any idea?
<membreya> kerframil: is there a page that shows all the apt commands..cos there seems to be a ton of them
<thanatosys> wmxmms
<thanatosys> i think that is it
<tck> used that before
<tck> terrible
<johnwl> so is there any reason, other than philosophical, to avoid QT and the KDE libs?
<bob2> tck: in the xmms-status-plugin package
<kerframil> membreya: not that I know of (yet) as I'm a Gentoo user and a relative Debian noob
<zenrox> tck,  ya its a plugin for xmms called status plug
<toothpick> Will the kubuntu cd do a hd install?
<bob2> membreya: man apt-get
<tck> cheers peeps!
<kerframil> membreya: if you just type apt-cache --help and apt-get --help then that's 90% of the important stuff covered
<bob2> toothpick: the install cd will
<kerframil> membreya: and, of course, the man pages
<kerframil> membreya: apt-setup is also very useful
<kerframil> johnwl: not really
<tck> hmm that status-plugin for xmms works
<johnwl> woo-hoo
<kerframil> johnwl: here's another good one btw: sudo apt-get -s install k3b
<johnwl> whats the -s?
<tck> but the window is still visible when minimised :/
<kerframil> johnwl: the -s will actually ensure that it does nothing; rather it will show you what it would do if it were allowed to perform the operation
<johnwl> very nice..thank you.
<kerframil> which is another approach to the same issue
<johnwl> apt-get is the best thing ever...always wondered what the Debian peeps were so giddy about
<kerframil> yes, it is an excellent system
<spudse> i've got a question regarding ram, ive got a 512 sdram chip which look like this, ###### ######, now i also got a chip (64mb) that looks like this ### ##### ########, how are they called ?
<kerframil> johnwl: everything else that I've seen just seems to be a hack by comparison (portage notwithstanding)
<toothpick> I've yet to use portage...but one day I'll try it.
<spudse> question aswered sorry :)
<colin__> is there a clearlooks engine deb for ubuntu floating around?
<johnwl> kerframil: it's just so fast. I came from SUSE and Yast is easy but clunky and slow.
<kerframil> sure
<beowuff> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu and
<kerframil> toothpick: it's very good. obviously, apt is more mature and has a few benefits of its own (such as excellent reverse dependency handling)
<kerframil> then again, portage has some cool tricks up its sleeve too
<thenuke> spudse: well, the one with two empty spaces looks like DDR SDRAM
<beowuff> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu and Debian. Was wondering about upgrades. When a new version of ubuntu comes out, do you need to upgrade from a cd, or can you do it online through Ubuntu?
<kerframil> beowuff: yes, you can do it online
<bob2> beowuff: online, of course
<Quarupt> I habet gotten any updates today, has anyone else?
<Quarupt> havent
<johnwl> beowuff: Read this on updates. good info: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#ubuntuupdates
<johnwl> The unofficial starter guide is your friend...it's an awesome resource.
<beowuff> Cool. Going to try ubuntu on my sony viao this weekend.
<johnwl> go through the starter guide step by step and in 20-30 minutes you'll be nicely configured..esp. for multimedia
<hank> hey Tony. Is ndiswrapper a standard ubuntu command? doesn't seem to do anything
<delltony> you have to download it
<hank> ahh sweet/
<hank> thanks
<scot_> hello all, I am working on a fresh install, a convert from FC.  I am having very slow DNS resolution.  I am thinking that it is a matter of IPV6.  How can I turn off IPV6??
<hank> can I use apt-get to install it?
<mdz> hank: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<mdz> hank: however, it's not included on the Ubuntu 4.10 CD (it is there in the development releases)
<hank> great, thanks mdz
<beowuff> Anybody running winex?
<johnwl> not here
<bob2> beowuff: #cedega is a better place to get support for that
<StoffBox-Steve> spudse,  ####### ###### = DDR(2) SDRAM ### #### ######## = SDRAM ( older than DDR )
<bob2> or talk to transgaming directly
<delltony> speakign of ndiswrapper i have yet to understand why i have to do a ifdown ifup everytime i start gnome for my network to kick in
<beowuff> Not asking for support. Just wondering how it runs on ubuntu.
<zenrox> beowuff,  it works
<zenrox> lol
<delltony> the module and all loads fine but its as if the network trys to go up before the module kicks in
<usual> what do I need to install to have totem play wmv's?
<scot_> yo yo yo, help a brother out.  How can I disable IPV6???
<hank> what's winex? a simulator?\
<bob2> usual: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> hank: www.transgaming.com
<bob2> scot_: that's come up numerous times on the lists
<usual> bob2, ok, I got everything playing except those, well the wmv audio plays just not the video
<scot_> can you point me at a faq? or a howto??
<bob2> usual: sounds like you need some el-dodgo windows dlls
<bob2> assuming you're on i386
<usual> yeah
<usual> bob2, instructions anywhere on using dll's?
<bob2> 12:05:38           bob2 | usual: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<usual> bob2, ok, I searched the page for dll and it didn't find anything..I'll look around though
<bob2> usual: w32codecs from marillat's repository
<usual> i see
<usual> ty
<zenrox> all the probs for the day are sulved
<zenrox> woohoo
<zenrox> alt least we can hope
<blizah> to run counterstrike i use wine or another such program?
<blizah> nope..
<zenrox> blizah,  yep
<zenrox> google will be your friend
<zenrox> too
<bob2> blizah: http://lhl.linuxgames.com/
<bob2> which is, shockingly, the first hit for "linux half life"
<zenrox> lol
<dazed> god i love linux
<dazed> :)
<compmanio36> yo my ppl
<dazed> i have a question for anyone who knows about gkrellm ...i saw a screen shot with a volume bar on someones gkrellm and i would like to know how to get it...if its a plugin where to get it how to install?
<bob2> scot_: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2381
<zenrox> dazed,  its a plugin
<Fr0d0> dell: got an error  I sudo php --g addmenu.php  and got an error
<bob2> dazed:  apt-cache search volume gkrellmm
<delltony> what error?
<Fr0d0> come private
<hiweed> hey all, is there any other irc chanel for Ubuntu Developers?
<PacoBCN> hi guys
<PacoBCN> pretty late here but nice to find someone still awake
<bob2> hank: yes, but it's for actual development
<bob2> not for asking questions
<PacoBCN> hey guys, did any of you managed to install/use flumotion?
<bob2> er, hiweed
<utsav_> what's that?
<bob2> PacoBCN: jdub did
<hiweed> bob2: thanks. I am a developer of Hiweed-
<dazed> once i installed the volume package should it show up in my plugs?
<hiweed> bob2: thanks. I am a developer of Hiweed-Debian GNU/Linux
<bob2> hiweed: #ubuntu-devel
<ggeecko> what is a good mpeg player to use??
<hiweed> bob2: ktks
<wavefunction> 'nite. I just couldn't get my D-link DWL-G650+ to work with "warty". I had a successful configuration with CRUX linux and thought it could be a kernel problem (I used 2.6.10 in CRUX). Got a knoppix-based distro called kurumin and ... it was a piece of cake. Kernel 2.6.8.1-kanotix-10.
<bob2> ggeecko: xine
<zenrox> dazed,  with a little config in gkrellm
<zenrox> ggeecko, gxine
<jdub> PacoBCN: http://node.waugh.id.au:8800/ :-)
<dazed> i knew that lol
<rommer> how can i log in as administrator?
<utsav_> wavefunction: Did you try using drivers from the chipsets site instead of the ones from dlink with ndiswrapper?
<utsav_> rommer: you use sudo
<bluefoxicy> http://bash.org/?469064
<billytwowilly> is there a formal way to request a package?
<PacoBCN> jdob, is that a video stream?
* billytwowilly wants a bitpim deb
<rommer> utsav_: i login with my normal user account then go to terminal?
<bob2> PacoBCN: yes
<Rockett17> anyone here ever tried to use a tv card with the ati drivers?
<bob2> rommer: yes
<rommer> thanks
<wavefunction> utsav_, what are "drivers from chipset" ? I used the drive that came with the adapter, from a CD.
<ggeecko> bob2: is it apt-get install xine??
<billytwowilly> Rockett17, last I heard the ati all in wonders don't work. atleast not the tv tuner portion.
<wavefunction> s/drive/driver
<bob2> ggeecko: gxine, yes
<utsav_> rommer:   there's a place on the wiki that gives a howto
<CarlK> hoary server, what do I need to apt-get to host a usb printer?
<Rockett17> i have a seperate tv card.. but tvtime doesnt open and xawtv just blacks out the xserver
<PacoBCN> cool, never manged to use a java applet to display it?
<utsav_> wavefunction:  I had to go online and grab them from realtek for my dlink.. it just wouldn't budge with ndiswrapper and the one on the CD
<ggeecko> bob2: says that is couldnt find gxine
<bob2> ggeecko: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<utsav_> wavefunction: It wouldn't work with the drivers from even dlink's site
<hank> when I've installed the inffile and I then list the drivers should it find the hardware? Mine says hardware not present
<utsav_> rommer: you can type sudo passwd to set the admin password
<jdub> rommer: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<jdub> rommer: don't set the root password, use sudo
<utsav_> I'm jsut curiosu what's the advantage of sudo?
<rommer> ok thanks
<wavefunction> utsav_, In my case DWL-G650+ uses a TI (Texas Instruments) chipset. It is a ACX111. I've found acx100.sf.net. So I think I should try it to get work with ubuntu.
<bob2> utsav_: read that page
<utsav_> wavefunction	Oh, I just assumed that you were using ndiswrapper right away
<utsav_> wavefunction , my bad
<wavefunction> utsav_, The weird thing is why does it functions with CRUX, Kurumin, etc and not with Ubuntu ... :(
<utsav_> wavefunction , sorry 'boot that.. I've only ever used ndiswrapper.. (silly realtek chipset)
<wavefunction> utsav_, No, you were right. I *am* using ndiswrapper right now with Kurumin. I also used it with CRUX. But it does not function with Ubuntu.
<utsav_> wavefunction : I think the ndiswrapper with warty is a bit dated... can you compare the versions you were using?
<CarlK> why does /etc/papersize default to A4?
<hank> im using ndiswrapper atm with ubuntu asweel
<hank> aswell
<utsav_> Ithink that's 8.5x11 , which is all we use up north in Canada
<hank> it uses the driver but doesn't appear to find the hardware
<utsav_> I had that problem once.. I had to find another driver
<utsav_> I had to use the one from realtek instead of dlink
<utsav_> try a similar/older/different driver
<utsav_> but first check the wiki at ndiswrapper.sf.net to see if your card is supported
<hank> okay thanks, I'll check
<Quarupt> Is there any like Ejay ports or anything for music, something like reason or fruity loops?
<Quarupt> any music creation software
<utsav_> Is  that a like a spiral synthesizer?
<neom> I'm running apache on my ubuntu box. The DocumentRoot points to a mount. That mount is a mount of a shared folder on a remote windows box. Within the mount, i have created to other mounts to other folders on this remote windows box. When viewing the site, these just show up as directorys witin the index page. I need to protect one of the folders. I tired htaccess, but for some reason it didn't work. Suggestions?
<Quarupt> ?
<Quarupt> anyone know of any?
<johnwl> dumb question..i want to set permissions on a directory and all its sub dirs and files..is there a way to do that in nautilus or is it easier to chmod from the command line?
<wavefunction> utsav_, I'll build it by hand and try to recompile the kernel, a vanila one. I think it is a *patch*/kernel problem.
<Quarupt> just launch Naut as root
<Quarupt> and go for it
<utsav_> Quarupt, I tried some music editors in linux a while back.. There was rosegarden ,audacity and some smaller apps.. There's pbbly more know, but that's all I can think of
<bob2> johnwl: probably easier to use chmod
<wavefunction> utsav_, Anyway, thanks for your time. :)
<johnwl> Quarupt: try this site http://linux-sound.org/ddj.html
<LinuxJones> johns_, chmod -R
<utsav_> wavefunction , Ididn't have to recompile the kernel
<Quarupt> utsav_, are those just for editing or creating?
<johnwl> thx guys
<hank> I'd like good music software too quarupt
<utsav_> both
<LinuxJones> johns_, sorry that was for johnwl  chmod -R
<utsav_> 	utsav, audacity does editing, rosegarden can do some composing
<equex> Guys, check this site out www.peoplesprimary.com/FreedomIsntFree
<equex> Really cool
<utsav_> I have a question.. I can't get my alps touchpad to work like a touchpad.. works fine as a mouse.. It looks like the kernel can't find it to be an alps when I do cat /proc/bus/input/devices.. It shows ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse.  Any ideas?
<equex> You can find the solution here www.peoplesprimary.com/FreedomIsntFree
<utsav_> Iknow it's an alps 'cause windows says it is
<utsav_> but I'm stuck on this one
<rommer> am i able to get to 'Network Settings' without being root/administrator?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* equex was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (thanks!)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@atlnga1-ar4-4-41-029-198.atlnga1.dsl-verizon.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Amaranth> bleh, stupid political activists
<Amaranth> oh, gnaa
<neom> Anyone know anything about my problem?
<bob2> Amaranth: yeah
<Quarupt> wow this Tetris techno song is cool
<Devinci> utsav_ try the synaptics driver, I have a touchpad and this driver works pretty well
* Amaranth laughs as the script does nothing on firefox
<utsav_> Devinci	, I tried, but the Xorg.0.log says it can't load it
<bob2> neom: sounds like you misconfigured the htaccess file
<bluefoxicy> what the
<bluefoxicy> where'd gnomebaker go o.o
<utsav_> Devinci , tpconfig -l also says there is no synaptics hardware
<neom> bob2 - It could be, I wasn't sure if I should put the passwd file on the linux box or the windows box.
<neom> And what path to use.
<bob2> neom: ? it's one filesystem
<neom> No..
<neom> Because the .htaccess file is on the remote windows box.
<bob2> indeed
<Devinci> cant you just manually add the alps driver in xorg.conf?
<spudse> I thought firefox blocks popups :)
<bob2> but it doesn't matter whether you put it there on windows or linux, it's the same filesystem
<Devinci> or XF86Config-4
<neom> oh
<bob2> spudse: some idiots worked around it
<spudse> too bad
<PacoBCN> indeed
<Amaranth> not difficult
<neom> bob2 - Either way, it dosn't work, heh.
<utsav_> Devinci , I suspect the synaptics is supposed to cover the alps
<spudse> thought it was some opensource website about freedom or stuff like that :)
<Amaranth> i figured it was right-wing bullshit
<hank> What was with that website? It opened up a million windows andI had to reboot?!
<bob2> it's an idiot troll
<hank> ahh, what losers pursue these ends
<hank> ?
<Quarupt> Im taking a Unix Intro class next quarter will it be relivant to Linux?
<Quarupt> like CMI stuff?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<zenrox> Quarupt, yes
<Quarupt> cool
<Quarupt> But probably Not X stuff
<Quarupt> huh
<zenrox> linux unix are basckly the same
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: it's all about building blocks
<PacoBCN> dammit, now I realize I don't have sound :S
<zenrox> Quarupt, yes probly xstuff
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: once you understand the way the system works you can do cool stufff
<hank> Mmm, ndiswrapper aint going to gung ho for me, anyone with another wireless network card detection soltuion?
<Quarupt> Not Linux is something Linus made from Unix its a variant
<HrdwrBoB> stuff
<bob2> Quarupt: no, it's not
<bob2> Linux is completely independant of Unix, it just looks a lot like it
<bob2> it was written from scratch
<utsav_> Well thanks anyhoo, I figure I'll just wait for the kernel release, that always fixes everything.
<zenrox> and acts like unix
<Quarupt> Thats what im saying lol
<Quarupt> My argument is that there different
<calc> gar
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: don't bother arguing that until you understand what you're arguing about :)
<calc> faac/faad in multiverse is bunged up
* Quarupt has a Linux certifacation, i think im ready to argue
<Quarupt> also a CCNE
<hank> Oh, btw, where is there a listing of all the repositories?
<Quarupt> ubuntuguide.org
<hank> really? I'll check it out again. didnt see it there.
<bob2> linux certification's don't tend to cover "history of the linux source code"
<Quarupt> its on that page
<hank> im an idiot
<mdz> there are plenty of UNIX history web pages out there if anyone is curious
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: There's always someone cooler than you
<calc> erm is there another version of faac outside of ubuntu that isn't castrated?
<Quarupt> Let me educate you about Linus Trovalds, because i can allready tell i learned more about him then you have, in my Open-source history class last quarter
<zenrox> ya goggle can be your freind too mdz
<zenrox> lol
* calc wonders why faac was uploaded in the manner it was to multiverse at all since its mp4 support is disabled
<Brunellus> anybody have any ideas as to how to get bittorrent running on warty?
<bob2> Brunellus: install bittornado
<bob2> Quarupt: a) I doubt that, b) it's off-topic
<mdz> HrdwrBoB, Quarupt easy, folks.  There's no need to argue about it here; as I said, there's plenty of information out there if anyone is curious
<Quarupt> I don't care, don't try to talk about things you don't understand, you make yourself sound dumb, and im not gunna be like you and try to flame, just no your place
<Brunellus> huzzah.
<Brunellus> I'd installed "bittorrent"
<Quarupt> ./ignore
<Brunellus> I didn't know bittornado was what was needed
<HrdwrBoB> hey, I'm cool
<hank> you can download Azurias. Just follow the directions at ubuntuguide.org
<rommer> hurrah for network access!
<PacoBCN> I really wish there will be a backport for gaim-vv
<mac_n_cheez> hello
<mac_n_cheez> anyone there?
<zenrox> PacoBCN, gaim-vv uses an older ver of gaim
<mac_n_cheez> hello
<zenrox> mac_n_cheez, yep i am here i think
<mac_n_cheez> hello
<mac_n_cheez> ah
<mac_n_cheez> ok
<mac_n_cheez> why does ubuntu ship without kde? does anyone know?
<calc> mac_n_cheez: its in univers
<mac_n_cheez> couldn't get it installed last night
<bob2> mac_n_cheez: because it won't fit on a single CD
<mac_n_cheez> is it available for ppc also?
<Fr0d0> Tony:  got this error, "Warning: unknown mime-type for "menu" -- using "application/*"
<Fr0d0> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<johnwl> and focusing on gnome was part of the goals of the project to begin with wasn't it?
<jdub> mac_n_cheez: ubuntu is gnome based. kubuntu is kde based.
<thully> In Hoary, KDE's in main now - and there is a special install CD for KDE, called KUbuntu
<mac_n_cheez> kubuntu????
<jdub> thully: "Kubuntu", despite the subject of the announcement
<mac_n_cheez> where do I get it?
<bob2> kde's in supported now?
<Riddell> jdub: can you put this in the /topic http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-March/000023.html
<jdub> bob2: yes
<mac_n_cheez> is it on the main site ?
<jdub> johnwl: yes
<jdub> man, our topic is useless
<mac_n_cheez> is it available for ppc?
<Quest-Master> :o KDE is supported?!
<mac_n_cheez> kewl I'll go look for it
<mac_n_cheez> TTYL
<rommer> is ndiswrapper already on the default ubuntu or do i have to install it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Array 6 is released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/ | Kubuntu is released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-March/000023.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<hank> must be installed.
<johnwl> at the risk of sounding stupid any x windows is possible i'd imagine. right?
<rommer> how would i do that?
<Quest-Master> rommer: You must install it
<hank> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<jdub> johnwl: hrm?
<johnwl> x windows interface
<rommer> thanks
<calc> hmm it appears faac/faad must not be 64bit clean or else is otherwise very buggy :\
<rommer> i tried apt-get ndiswrapper but it didnt work
<hank> np, tony told me
<jdub> johnwl: of course.
<jdub> johnwl: most are in universe.
<hank> try with the utils extension
<johnwl> yeah im here for the GNOME focus..just making sure I understood that.
<fred_> y
<Fr0d0> can the live cd install on hard drive (as Mepis)?
<bob2> no
<Fr0d0> thanks
<billytwowilly> When I try and use kmid it says "/dev/snd/seq failed: no such file or directory" how do I fix this?
<dbo> suggestions for p2p software
<johnwl> dbo: limewire
<dbo> my room mate is using mldonkey
<billytwowilly> giFT
<billytwowilly> usenet..
<johnwl> never heard of it..but then I don't p2p
<dbo> can i just apt-get gift
<billytwowilly> apt-get install giFT
<pussfeller> mldoinkey is da best
<silversurfer> nicotine is pretty good too
<silversurfer> if you only want music
<CarlK> what is the ubunto page that lets me search what packages supply what?
<pussfeller> you can run it headless from terminal and connect with the browser at need so it dont shutdown on your xseesion
<bob2> CarlK: there isn't one
<pussfeller> nicotine is really heavy to run
<pussfeller> slow on my machine anyways
<CarlK> bob2 - um... I used it a week or so ago
<silversurfer> it runs like silk on my p4 2.8
<silversurfer> then again everything seems to
<pussfeller> heh well i got a p2 400
<silversurfer> woah
<pussfeller> legacy land over here
<silversurfer> how come such an ancient rig?
<pussfeller> no money :(
<johnwl> Ubuntu Packages: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<CarlK> there we go
<johnwl> not sure if that's what you want CarkK
<CarlK> thanks
<silversurfer> dont tell me you have a geforce fx5800
<CarlK> exactly what I wanted
<pussfeller> i got a g4 mx400
<rommer> that would outrun ur cpu
<silversurfer> yup
<silversurfer> haha
<silversurfer> glad you didnt go with gentoo, else you'd still be compiling
<billytwowilly> Boo gentoo. Yay not gentoo....
<johnwl> pussfeller: how does ubuntu run on your p2?
<billytwowilly> well, I think I've contributed quite enough to this chan for today;)
* billytwowilly goes and plays cs
<pussfeller> slowly
<pussfeller> i use flux cuase gnome was so slow
<CarlK> GENeraly TOO... um...what did I come up with ...
<johnwl> good idea
<Quarupt> Gnome isnt slow on my box
<pussfeller> i ran gentoo on here for a long time
<pussfeller> but i used distcc to my other boxes and it wasnt so bad
<johnwl> I ran mandrake version um something or other with KDE on my pentium pro a few years ago...wasnt as bad as I thought
<hank> Ive gotten some linux drivers for my wireless card. Does anyone know how to install them?
<silversurfer> ah, i've always wanted to try dcc, just never had the nuts to
<j-rock> anyone know what package provides gmake?
<j-rock> binutils?
<CarlK> jrock - you need this site
<CarlK> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<j-rock> k
<CarlK> leme know if you can figure out what supplies printer.ko ;)
<pussfeller> i wish they would tighten up x somehow so it runs as well as the windows gui does
<pussfeller> cause win2k ran much faster on this machine
<hank> is x what ubuntu uses?
<goldfish_> yep
<regeya_> wonder how long it'll be until there's a good gtkhtml browser :-)
<pussfeller> x is what everything linux uses for graphics
<hank> ahh okay. I find it better than windows but I was using the clunky XP
<pussfeller> well xp might be differnt, its really ram heavy
<johnwl> forgive my lame explanation but X is what runs between linux and whatever GUI you choose (GNOME, KDE, fluxbox, etc)
<pussfeller> win2k gets that way when you plug in all the service packs too
<hank> ahh right, the x386 file
<hank> yeah, I found win2K faster than XP
<CarlK> ever seen win3.11 on a P4? ;)
<Fr0d0> Xp is faster than 2000, just it must be optimized
<hank> haha, nope. Does it fly
<sylvai> win3..1 on a p4, that odd
<hank> oh yeah? What kind of optimizations?
<johnwl> this site is pretty cool..its all the x windows managers for linux: http://xwinman.org/
<Fr0d0> the file interpreter is like 100 times faster
<pussfeller> you can turn alot of the eye candy off in xp
<Fr0d0> thats just fact
<hank> oh right yeah, i've done all that
<tritium> Looks like the latest update to evolution forces the user to setup an email account, even if you just want to use it for calendaring and contacts.
<Fr0d0> xp runs on the foundation of 2000 but uses a faster file interpreter
<hank> anyone have a clue about how to install linux drivers?
<pussfeller> altho, its the same thing that makes windows faster that makes it more vulnerable too
<CarlK> never tried... just sounded funny.  I was a deskview junky untill I wanted to run a web broser under win95
<hank> And 2000 was based on NT no?
<johnwl> more or less
<rommer> yea it was
<Fr0d0> the file interpreter in xp is like 100 times faster than win 2000...but xp is loader with more crap
<Fr0d0> but a scaled down xp can boot completely in about 12 seconds
<Blackice1963> you got thst right
<Blackice1963> lol
<hank> serious! no networking I take it
<pussfeller> yeah it boots pretty fast to the login screen
<Fr0d0> my xp with networking boots in 17 seconds
<silversurfer> you time it?
<hank> Thats rather quick. Mine must be cluttered with crap. Tough I suppose it must be around that.
<johnwl> so you can access your spyware really quickly :)
<Fr0d0> but...I still prefer linux, because the hackers are targeting xp
<hank> indeed, this is part of my motivation for making a complete conversion
<hank> But I need my wireless to Work!!!
<johnwl> I ditched win2k completely..first to SUSE 9.2 (very good) then to Ubuntu (awesome)
<pussfeller> it will be interesting to seew how well linux holds up as it gets into the hands of more and more clueless users like windows is
<Fr0d0> but the security is becoming better for xp all the time, I use AVF virus prot with adaware se and I find it is very very stable
<hank> As long as it remains free!!
<johnwl> I've installed Ubuntu for two barely capable users and they are doing pretty good
<mumak> Does the subversion package on ubuntu require sysadmin to write wrapper scripts to set the umask, the way debian does?
<hank> Yeah ubuntu would have to be the most simple yet. Apart form the crazy arse live distros
<pussfeller> kubuntu? is that the kde based version
<johnwl> hell, I'm barely capable :)
<silversurfer> i dont understand how people get spyware... i havent had one thing of spyware on my machine in over 2 years... are you seriously still using IE?
<johnwl> pussfeller: yep
<Fr0d0> if linux still continues with its damn distro wars, it will shoot itself in the foot, MS is comiing out with its next versions and linux will take a lump
<hank> you don't need ie to get spyware
<pussfeller> i have seen so many windows machines utterly unusable die to spyware
<silversurfer> what are you using to get it?
<Riddell> pussfeller: yes it is
<hank> I usually use firefox, or opera. Lately firefox and I got the nastiest of somethings. But I deserved it I was at a warez website
<pussfeller> most of its not that horrible, its the CWS thats the worst
<johnwl> you could put a windows box in a safe, unplugged, no networking, and the spyware faries would still visit
<hank> what's CWS?\
<hank> yeah true
<pussfeller> cool web search
<Fr0d0> warez lol
<hank> Ahh right
<hank> ahah
<Fr0d0> yep that will kill you
<silversurfer> try using a host file that prevents the spycrap from even getting to you
<pussfeller> i had a client, their teen had been using their brand new box for looking at porn
<johnwl> oh man
<hank> WHat's strange is when you follow up these spam mails trying to sell you dolls and penis' or whatever for that matter. None of them work, You can't buy anything so who the hell makes them!!
<pussfeller> there were like 300 entries in hklm/currentversion run
<silversurfer> http://www.everythingisnt.com/hosts.html
<hank> what's this?
<pussfeller> the start up in the reg
<silversurfer> thats a nice little hosts file that prevents a lot of spyware from getting to you
<Fr0d0> umm, to be honest, if you get spyware in xp its just cuz you dont have a clue...I have reloaded linux because of faulty distros more than I ever did with xp
<johnwl> yeah thats true but 90% of computer users dont, and may never, have a clue
<hank> Oh, well I guess I don't have a clue. What's your cluefull secret Frodo?
<pussfeller> but most windows users really dont have a clue
<pussfeller> i got paid last week to show how to add an attachemnt to an email
<Fr0d0> clueful secret is , turn off messenger
<hank> hahah, that's beautifull.
<Fr0d0> use hijacker software
<hank> hahaha, I don't use msnger. But that certainly is  amajor source
<silversurfer> hank, visit the site i posted, then add it to your hosts file
<pussfeller> messenger doesnt add spyware
<hank> inX?
<silversurfer> it will prevent a lot of crap from getting to you
<hank> in XP?
<hank> obviously
<ells> does anyone know how to setup samba to access my windows machine. I thought I had it hooked up and I am not sure how to connect
<Fr0d0> use AVG....lol  man you dont have a clue...messenger is on in xp even if you dont use it lol LOL
<pussfeller> theres 2 messengers
<pussfeller> the IM and the LAN system chat thingee
<hank> awesome thanks. I'll install that
<Fr0d0> you must turn messenger off in hidden settings
<silversurfer> and dont run xp in admin mode
<hank> yeah I have AVG. I find it very cumbersome and slow htough
<Fr0d0> lol...AVG is only 5 megs big
<hank> yeah mssnger is completeyly gone, I did all of that stuff
<Fr0d0> cumbersome?
<Fr0d0> you must have dialup
<ells> does anyone know how to use samba to access windows
<hitriko-sama> hey, i just decided to move to linux to and wanna start with ubuntu, is there any way i can burn the iso to a dvd disk>
<pussfeller> elis you have to share a folder on the windows machine and then mount the partition
<hank> no cable. I mean while the program scans, its slow
<johnwl> yes you can burn the iso to DVD
<pussfeller> ells, theres a bout a gazillion tutos on the net
<silversurfer> ells:do you have sambaclient installed?
<ells> pussfeller, can you walk me through how to set it up
<ells> silversurfer, yes
<ells> I am not sure what to do next
<pussfeller> somebody else can probably show you better, i did it the cli way
<hank> slow.
<ells> pussfeller, cli way?
<silversurfer> ells : open up nautilus and type smb://[nameofserver] 
<hank> anyone know of any tutes for wireless networking setup
<ells> okay
<pussfeller> using fstab and a cred file
<ells> silversurfer, is that the ip of the other machine
<silversurfer> ells:it can be the IP or the name, stick to the IP though
<ells> okay and then it will prompt for the password then
<silversurfer> ells : in a perfect world it will
<pussfeller> heh
<ells> okay, I will giv it a shot
<Dr_Acemaster> what's the letter to ahve text time stamped in 12hr time
<Dr_Acemaster> rather than H for 24hr time
<ells> silversurfer, nothing
<silversurfer> hmm do you have all the samba stuff installed?
<ells> it says folder contents could not be displayed
<ells> silversurfer, I think so
<lunitik> Dr_Acemaster: you try a lowercase h?
<Dr_Acemaster> yeah, it was the month
<Dr_Acemaster> heh
<ells> on the windows side, what needs to be done
<silversurfer> ells: but it still tried to connect correct?  it found the server just wouldn't let you connect?
<Dr_Acemaster> nm, found it, it's "l"
<lunitik> Dr_Acemaster: makes perfect sense  :/
<ells> well, it did not ask for a password
<Dr_Acemaster> lmao
<Dr_Acemaster> there ya go
<silversurfer> ells is your linux username the same as on windows?
<ells> yes
<silversurfer> hmm
<ells> could it be my firewall on windows
<silversurfer> same password?
<usual> does 2.6.11 have compatible nvidia drivers in hoary yet?
<silversurfer> ells, ya check if that firewall is blocking traffic
<ells> silversurfer, I will check real fast
<LiquidIce1337> I don't know if anyone can answer this question but I have a amd64 laptop with a radeon 9700 mobility with ubuntu hoary installed.. now my problem is i performed 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' and that worked out fine but im getting an error when I run glxinfo that "Xlib: extension "XFree-86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". can anyone help me these ati drivers are driving me crazy
<ells> it does not appear to be blocking it
<ells> I can go in through remote desktop
<johnwl> LiguidIce1337: way out of my league..sry
<silversurfer> LiquiedIce1337: silly question, did you reboot the machine?
<LiquidIce1337> well not yet but I had the same problem last time I installed these drivers after a fresh install of hoary
<LiquidIce1337> im rebooting now
<LiquidIce1337> i'll let you know if anything changes though
<LiquidIce1337> was wondering if i missed any commands before i restarted
<silversurfer> did you make sure your card is using the right driver?
<LiquidIce1337> how would I go about doing that? I am new to ubuntu
<LiquidIce1337> i cna edit files i just need to know where they are located so I can type it in the terminal
<LiquidIce1337> xorg.conf im assuming your talking about
<ells> silversurfer, it worked
<silversurfer> Liquid : I have been using ubuntu for 3 days, gentoo for 2 years... so i am not too experienced myself
<ells> how can I give myself access to more folders
<silversurfer> ells : on the windows machine you have to share them
<ells> okay, i will check that out
<LiquidIce1337> yea I am in the exact same boat gentoo for like 2 days.. couldn't get install to finish on stage 3 so i tried ubuntu because it's impossible to find a 64 bit distro that will work in conjunction with my mobility radeon 9700
<johnwl> LiguidIce1337: Did you see this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13226
<ells> silversurfer, where in windows, sorry
<johnwl> not sure if that will help
<ells> dont use windows for network too much
<silversurfer> ells : hehe no worries, just open up windows explorer and right click on a folder you want to share, then you should see the share tab
<ells> silversurfer, thanks
<LiquidIce1337> I can try it john thankyou
<LiquidIce1337> as rebooting didn't help my situation
<silversurfer> Liquid
<LiquidIce1337> stuck with mesa
<LiquidIce1337> back to square 1
<LiquidIce1337> yes?
<silversurfer> in the config file, make sure your device driver is fglrx
<silversurfer> not ati
<silversurfer> thats now i got my ati 9700 going
<silversurfer> but i am not on an amd64
<johnwl> that complicates things a bit
<silversurfer> how so johnwl
<johnwl> jsut from what I'm reading..amd64/ati/linux not playing nicely
<silversurfer> ouch
<LiquidIce1337> yeah unfortunately
<silversurfer> that sucks
<LiquidIce1337> I'll try the forum john reccomended
<LiquidIce1337> thanks for pointing me in a better direction
<johnwl> yeah its a few pages long so i didnt read it all
<LiquidIce1337> hopefully I cna work some magic with this
* LiquidIce1337 waves dead chicken over laptop
<silversurfer> good luck Liquid
<johnwl> seems to be good info in there
<LiquidIce1337> thanks
<LiquidIce1337> i'll be here often I can tell
<LiquidIce1337> hah
<silversurfer> hehe
<johnwl> nvidia seems to be way more on the ball with linux..hopefully ati will catch up
<ells> silversurfer, this works great.
<ells> I am going to use this for school
<silversurfer> what's kind of funny is i have 3 days of debian / ubuntu experience and i am offering advice in the channel lol
<LiquidIce1337> hmm im having a problem here
<silversurfer> sweet ells, glad you got it working
<LiquidIce1337> how would i go about loggin in as root
<johnwl> <-2 days :)
<ells> silversurfer, thanks man
<LiquidIce1337> i only ahve a username
<LiquidIce1337> root has no password
<silversurfer> liquid, open up a terminal and su to it
<EndGame> LiquidIce1337, sudo -s
<SiRrUs> anyone here anything about a fix for the hoary refresh lag?
<silversurfer> or what EndGame said lol
<LiquidIce1337> thanks
<johnwl> SiRrUs: not me
<SiRrUs> johnwl thanks
<silversurfer> is there a calendar program that lets me connect to my yahoo calendar?
<johnwl> LiquidIce1337: have you seen the HOWTO http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<johnwl> i cant believe how good the starter guide, howtos, and other support are for such a new distro
<silversurfer> johnwl how old is ubuntu?
<SiRrUs> october silversurfer
<SiRrUs> i believe
<ggeecko> can anyone suggest a jpeg viewer
<johnwl> warty was released in october of last year
<CarlK2> warty - how do I share a printer installed in cups?
<kerframil> ggeecko: gthumb
<johnwl> DistroWatch Ubuntu: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<geppy|Clerks> ggecko: gthumb
<silversurfer> hmm SiRrus, lemme check that out, thanks
<SiRrUs> check it out? :)
<silversurfer> ooh, thought you were talking about the calendar lol
* geppy|Clerks is away - finding parts for a music server
<johnwl> the only thing i dont like about Ubuntu is the shirtless guy on the homepage lol
<SiRrUs> nope warty 4.10 :) 2004 October
<ggeecko> thx
<silversurfer> ah, well it's made gentoo disappear for me... and somehow extended my ipw2200 range outside of the house
<johnwl> that and my co-workers call me Warty Warthog now :(
<SiRrUs> :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. :P
<johnwl> time to apt-get install tacobell
<Dr_willis> i just apt-got leftovers
<johnwl> lol
<Dr_willis> Lo Mein - good even reheated the next day
<xed> Ahoyhoy everyone
<xed> guess what I'm here for?
<johnwl> oh man i may have to order chinese now
<johnwl> you've come to offer tech support to noobs?
<silversurfer> alright everyone, i am outta heeya... nighty
<johnwl> cya
<xed> johnw1: only if.. only if..
<johnwl> lol
<xed> johnwl: I am teh noob who the tech support helps. =(
<Dr_willis> its sad when you watch 'Iron Chefs' while eating a Blogna Sandwich.. :P
<johnwl> you are not alone xed
<xed> I remember having this issue before, but now I can't remember how I resolved it.
<CarlK> anyone know how to print a test page from a shell?
<Dr_willis> hmm.
<xed> johnw1: What happened was...when I put in the install CD.. the little screen comes up
<neighborlee> yeah baby ubuntu is 6 away from going over mepis!!!! ( i'm so happy )
<xed> "To boot press Enter"
<xed> I press Enter
<neighborlee> I LOVE UBUNTU
<xed> And it does this whole loading of the whatnots.. and huzzah! I'm screwed!
<xed> It goes black..
<xed> Darkness!
<CarlK> Dr_willis - did you know there is an Iron Chef movie?
<Dr_willis> CarlK,  lol - havent seen THAT yet. :p
<CarlK> "God of Cookery" I think
<xed> No? No one wants to help?
<Dr_willis> xed,  this is right after the install?
<CarlK> Dr_willis - it has plot and everything
<xed> err. Dr_willis: I never get to the install part..
<johnwl> xed: (im a newb too) but does it do it at the same spot each time?
<Dr_willis> CarlK,  Egads!
<CarlK> well, the first 20 min... hanv't watched the end yet
<xed> johnw1: Yes, it just loads a bunch of text.. too fast...
<xed> I have a widescreen.. that could be teh issue?
<Dr_willis> xed,  Hmm.. thats odd..  its possible you got some really odd system.. or your cd-disk is messed up
<xed> nope
<Dr_willis> the installer is text based.
<xed> Dr_willis: I had it installed earlier
<Dr_willis> shouldent matter.
<xed> I remember I did.. or rather someone told me to do something
<xed> instead of pressing enter, I type in something else, and it worked.
<tga> maybe his framebuffer is confused
<johnwl> xed: dunno i installed it on a friends widescreen with no issues tho
<xed> Only if I had remembered..
<Dr_willis> you isting warty, or hory? thers plenty of kernel boot options you can use.
<jsgotangco> doh
<xed> I'm on a laptop..?
<Dr_willis> noapci, nopic,
<johnwl> xed: so was he
<xed> Dr_willis: eh? me?
<Dr_willis> are commn options
<xed> tga: Something relating to the framebuffer.. I remember that..
<xed> Or rather, I think it was..
<jsgotangco> ohhh fb
<Dr_willis> Framebuffer. - Hmm...
<jsgotangco> its a resolution thing
<xed> Wish I had remembered...
<tga> that's what used to happen to me on an old 13" monitor.. the fb would push it out of sync
<xed> So.. what do I do?
<xed> And please don't say "Go kill yourself"
<jsgotangco> and also dont say RTFM
<jsgotangco> :)
<tga> you could try passing an option to the kernel to disable the fb
<tga> vga=ask
<tga> or something
<xed> ...
<xed> Which.. means..?
<jsgotangco> its this a problem with the livecd?
<xed> jsgotangco: Negative.  I'm trying to install it.
<jsgotangco> ohhh
<jsgotangco> ok
<tga> does the installer use lilo or grub?
<xed> ...err..
<Dr_willis> boot cd - is useing Grub i think isent it.
<johnwl> im trying to remember what the install options are if you press f1 or f2
* tga doesn't remember the installer
<xed> I'm trying to remember who helped me before.
* jsgotangco either
<xed> Was it cafuego..?
<xed> Hmm..
<xed> wish I remembered..
<xed> My memory is crappy.
<xed> Not my PC.. me.. my memory.. as in.. my brain..
<tga> get a pen and a notepad
<xed> tga: Got it.
<xed> Now to destroy life.
<kerframil> xed: debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<kerframil> perhaps
<xed> err..
<tga> try passing the kernel an option after the kernel image name
<kerframil> sorry, if I'm late to the party but I thought there was some talk about disabling fb
<xed> kerframil: I type that in at the screen where it says "Press enter to boot" or something?
<kerframil> in which case, that option should do it
<kerframil> xed: yes, as tga indicates
<xed> "debian-installer/framebuffer=false"
<tga> or even <name of image> vga=ask
<xed> I .. don't remember debian being in the solution..
<tga> I don't know what the image is called
<xed> name of.. image?
* kerframil shrugs
<kerframil> it uses the debian installer so
<xed> I .. recieved the cd's from a friend.. who got it in the mail.. =/
<kerframil> video=vga16:off
<kerframil> as an alternative
<tga> hit tab and you should get a list of bootable images
<xed> What will vga=ask do?
<HrdwrBoB> ask you what vga mode you want
<xed> ...
<xed> And how will I deteremine... which to choose?
<HrdwrBoB> you can choose whatever you like
<xed> Sounds.. good
<xed> Brb
<xed_desk> on desktop now
<yoko-omo> what is the package that installs g++, and such?  developer-tools?
<johnwl> Ubuntu Packages Search: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<xed> Okay, so none of the ideas suggested worked
<kerframil> yoko-omo: I don't know what the meta-package is (assuming there is one) but you could install gcc and its "recommends"
<xed> tabbig does not bring up the names of the images either =/
<xed> So.. any other suggestions?
<rommerUB> is there a way to make the fonts look better on a laptop (on windows there was cleartype or something)
<xed> Ello?
<johnwl> you can install windows truetype fonts
<kerframil> yoko-omo: ah, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<johnwl> xed: sry no ideas
<johnwl> xed: did you try searching the community forums?
<jdub> rommerUB: go into the font preferences dialogue, choose subpixel smoothing
<mruiz> hi guys!
<yoko-omo> kerframil, thanks
<yoko-omo> just found it
<yoko-omo> :)
<rommerUB> thnaks jdbu
<Levander> Can I get descriptions of packages not installed on my system via apt-get? Similar to how the dpkg -l command works.
<tims> how do I get rid of all the other bootup kernels in grub?
<mebaran151> tims
<xed> huzzaaaaah
<xed> fixed it
<mebaran151> if you reomve them
<mebaran151> unistall them with synaptic or apt
<xed> solution was
<johnwl> xed: how?
<xed> in the manual
<xed> johnw1: I feel like a moron..
<mebaran151> the update-grub script takes care of the rest
<kerframil> xed: which was?
<tims> that sounds great
<xed> johnwl: "linux vga=771"
<mebaran151> so just find the kernels you dont want
<mebaran151> if you want to have the kernel available
<mebaran151> but dont want to boot it
<mebaran151> you have to manually edit it yourself
<johnwl> xed: no i feel like a moron..i almost suggested that
<xed> johnwl: I had to type that in. =/
<regeya_> guh.  is there some sort of wankery that holds the XF86Audio keys support together in GNOME and only GNOME?  'Coz when I try the keys when I'm running Window Maker, no worky.
<mebaran151> I havent the slightest idea why
<xed> now to complete the installation
<xed> Thanks for teh help
<regeya_> wait...I think I know.
<johnwl> good luck
<tims> what file do you edit.. grub.conf?
<mebaran151> XF86Keys dont even work at all on my logitech keyboard
<mebaran151> tims
<mebaran151> you would edit
<kerframil> tims: /boot/grub/menu.lst probably
<regeya_> really.
<mebaran151> /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<mebaran151> but just uninstall the kernel
<mebaran151> you probably dont have any use for an unbootable kernel
<regeya_> before I was a ubuntu user, I had no trouble with XF86Keys with my logitech kbd
<mebaran151> taking 50 mbs of hdd space
<mebaran151> I never got XF86keys to work ever
<mebaran151> I just got use to it
<mebaran151> using plus and minus to change the volume isnt THAT hard
<regeya_> well, having had it work just fine in other envs, you'll pardon me if I find that to be unacceptable ;-)  yeah, you're right, it's not a big deal, but heck, I know it can work.
<Levander> No way to do something similar to a 'dpkg -l' for an uninstalled package?
<mebaran151> regeya
<mebaran151> how do you make it work
<rommerUB> is mozilla firefox 1.0.1 available from apt-get?
<mebaran151> does it automagically work
<tims> so should I mark the old kernel for removal or complete removal?
<mebaran151> removal will be just fine
<mebaran151> complete removal purges the config
<mebaran151> which is no big deal
<mebaran151> as the kernel was probably left in its default config
<mebaran151> whichever makes you fuzziest
<mebaran151> regeya_, nothing is cooler than my INDESTRUCTIBLE keyboard
<tims> ok thanks.. before I do this.. is there a way of displaying which kerel I am running? to be sure?
<mebaran151> uname -r
<mebaran151> at the cli
<mebaran151> but dpkg will warn you
<mebaran151> if you try to delete a kernel that you are running
<mebaran151> it will bellow
<regeya_> mebaran151, I suppose you've tried to use a compatible keymap... :-}
<xed> Okay
<xed> I've run into yet another issue
<mebaran151> regeya_, I get scared of keymaps
<monoxide> what is the command to open the nautillus cd burning application?
<mebaran151> they kill small children at night
<mebaran151> I am sure of it
<xed> How do I go about creating another partition... for Ubuntu while in the set up
<mebaran151> open nautilus
<mebaran151> and go to places
<xed> I'm at the partition part in the set up. =/
<mebaran151> and you will have a a place lCD DVD Creator
<mebaran151> just drag and drop
<xed> Ello?
<regeya_> mebaran151, if you fire up gnome-control-center (I have the settings daemons running for nautilus's sake...why must nautilus have a daemon to pick the proper icon set...) and choosing the proper keymap from the proper control panel works fine
<rommerUB> what is a good msn messenger client for linux?
<regeya_> mebaran151, but I ended up asking in here first, instead of investigating, and for that I apologize. :-)
<jsgotangco> GAIM
<jsgotangco> rommerUB: GAIM supports MSN
<xed> Ellooo?
<rommerUB> oh ok
<monoxide> Couldn't display burn:///
<xed> Anyone here?
<johnwl> theres also: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<xed> ...
<mebaran151> haha
<jsgotangco> xed
<mebaran151> I looked
<xed> jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> theres a partition tool in during the setup
<mebaran151> regeya_, damn logitech
<mebaran151> does EVERYTHING have to begin with i
<regeya_> heh
<mebaran151> I forgot for what model keybd I have
<regeya_> I thought that was strictly an apple ailment...heh
<monoxide> mebaran151, Couldn't display burn:///
<mebaran151> hmmm
<xed> jsgotangco: I have 2 paritions atm... one primary (windows) and one logical (for all teh stuff I use).. I want to create a partition within the logical one (since it is most of teh hdd).. I want to create a partition for Ubuntu within that, how do I go about doing that?
<mebaran151> monoxide, I dont know then
<regeya_> interesting...ubuntu window maker package doesn't have DND support built in.  must...fix...bad...package!
<mebaran151> works for me
<jsgotangco> xed: where are you now on the setup
<xed> "Parition disks"
<xed> jsgotangco
<mebaran151> are you sure it can figure out where your CDR is
* regeya_ has a goofy-looking "Internet Navigator" keyboard
<mebaran151> it might have lost it
<monoxide> i have 2 cd drives if that makes a difference
<mebaran151> regeya_, is it black
<jsgotangco> xed: i dont remember much, but I believe theres an advance option there
<mebaran151> and has werid buttons on the side
<xed> ...
<regeya_> nope, white with blue trim
<mebaran151> like three of them
<mebaran151> oh
<regeya_> yeah
<mebaran151> I have the black magic keyboard
<jsgotangco> xed: that allows you to create/edit partitions for your logical drive
<mebaran151> indestructibly
<mebaran151> namely I covered in celophane
<mebaran151> so I shant ever fear my espresso again
<jsgotangco> i wish i had an addtional box by my side
<jsgotangco> but what i only have is my laptop :)
<regeya_> they have several models that all use the same casing, but different colors and names...don't know if the internals are identical or not. :-/
<johnwl> advanced partioning in Ubuntu needs some work
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> they should include like qtparted
<regeya_> this keyboard lacks the "Apple" icon on the Alt keys
<jsgotangco> yeah
<mebaran151> with embedded qtparted
<jsgotangco> actually the partitioning in ubuntu is quite freaky for n00bs
<mebaran151> I mean embedded qt
<mebaran151> nah
<xed> jsgotangco: how do I go about creating?
<maccorin> what is in the wine utils package?
<mebaran151> it is just sort of crappy
<regeya_> except the Logitech people have it dead wrong...iirc they have the Apple on the Window keys, and Command is mapped to Alt in OS X
<jsgotangco> xed: hmmm hold on
<mebaran151> haha
<regeya_> or the other way 'round, I always forget.  whatever, they did it wrong.
<mebaran151> yeah
<monoxide> anyone have any ideas why i cant burn a cd with nautillus? or another program i can try
<mebaran151> I always wondered why whenever I try to do an alt gr on my mapped keyboard
<mebaran151> it dies
<mebaran151> as in
<johnwl> did you install the dvdlibs?
<mebaran151> it doesnt do altgr
<Dr_willis> Hmm. If i want to get the fundamental programs installed to let me do some lessoms on C++ programing.. is there a single 'package' that will get me all the 'needed' packages?
<johnwl> oh cd nm
<Dr_willis> thats what they call a 'meta-package' isent it?
<mebaran151> Dr_willis, try build-essential
<mebaran151> it has all the basic libs for building your programs
<xed> Okay.. so..
<Dr_willis> cool
<mebaran151> gedit is fine for actually writing simple code, like vim but prettier
<Dr_willis> i never wouild of guessed that name :P
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> well not like vim
<mebaran151> they both do syntax highlighting
<johnwl> is there an apt-get install paris_hilton's_movies? j/k
<xed> jsgotangco: You still there?
<monoxide> johnwl, package not found?
<EndGame> i think there in portage
<johnwl> heh
<EndGame> yet another reason to switch
<xed> ...
<jsgotangco> xed: hold on im getting a box here to help you out
<EndGame> phrack is in portage
<xed> Ah, alright js
<xed> jsgotangco*
<EndGame> you can literaly emerge phrack, and get every issue ever
<Dr_willis> all rigthy.. the prog i am trying to compile almost worked.. :P
<LiquidIce1337> got another question for you guys
<mebaran151> what error did you get
<Dr_willis> bin/ld: cannot find -lXmu  -- now i just got to figure out what  libXmu is :) thats would be a good guessas to the package name to search for?
<mebaran151> some gui programs require glade
<mebaran151> yeah
<LiquidIce1337> this forum the first post says to convert the rpm to deb using alien.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13226 i understand what they mean but they are talking about downloading the ati driver from the ati website for xorg and just converting that one?
<mebaran151> what kind of proggie is this
<monoxide> i keep getting "burn:/// not a valid location" from nautilus. any ideas anyone?
<mebaran151> LiquidIce1337, they now include the ati driver in restricted moduels
<mebaran151> monoxide, it doesnt know you have a burner
<iotc247> amaranth you there?
<mebaran151> it thinks you have two cdroms
<LiquidIce1337> mebaren151: which means (sorry im new)
<tims> what does this mean? E: zope-cmfcore1.4:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tims> E: zope-cmftopic1.4:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mebaran151> LiquidIce1337, no problem
<mebaran151> just do this
<mebaran151> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<monoxide> mebaran151, well how do i tell it that i have one then?
<mebaran151> put a CD in that drive
<xed> Maybe I should just pop in my Windows XP CD, create a partition for Ubuntu and restart installation for Ubuntu?
<mebaran151> let us first check that it can read
<Dr_willis> trying to compile this game called 'Transcend'
<monoxide> i have
<mebaran151> ah
<Dr_willis> mentioned in a Linux Mag. :p
<mebaran151> probably a sound lib
<mebaran151> did ./configure go ok
<johnwl> xed: set your coffee on your XP CD and get to work on Ubuntu :)
<monoxide> it can read a cd on that drive
<mebaran151> ok
<xed> johnwl: But I can't figure out how to create ze partition!
<EndGame> mkfs.ze
* EndGame shrugs
<mebaran151> xed
<EndGame> mkfs.pot_smoking_hippies
<xed> mebaran151
<johnwl> xed: yeah its a mess..did you consider just intalling witht he default and playing with partions after the install?
<mebaran151> if you have the bandwidth
<jsgotangco> he wants to dual boot
<johnwl> scuse my typos
<mebaran151> dll www.sysresccd.org
<johnwl> ahh nm
<LiquidIce1337> hmm "E: couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<xed> ...what is that?
<mebaran151> and repartition with with the iso on it
<mebaran151> it is a another linux livecd
<xed> =/ i have an easier way =/
<regeya_> hm...XDND support in WMaker marked as experimental...hm...*shrug* lessee what happens! :-)
<mebaran151> xed
<xed> But I'd have to cancel the set up right now =(
<mebaran151> what is your easier way
<xed> what i Just said
<xed> Pop in my Windows XP CD, create a partition for Ubuntu and restart installation for Ubuntu?
<mebaran151> winxp wont resize a partition
<mebaran151> so you would have to can windows
<mebaran151> which isnt that bad
<jsgotangco> yeah
<mebaran151> but you might not want to do that
<xed> mebaran151: Not necessarily
<Dr_willis> mebaran151,  got it.. played about 2 min.. and am now Very dizzy. :P lol
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> cool
<xed> I could create a second partition of say 8GB, .. say.. NTFS or whatever
<xed> Load up set up again..
<mebaran151> nah
<mebaran151> see
<xed> and then .. just erease that partition created
<xed> erase*
<mebaran151> the WInXP default is to eat your entire harddisk
<Dr_willis> mebaran151,  picure asteroids in fancy colors.. but the map 'spins' you dont turn. the world does..
<Dr_willis> mebaran151,  and it zooms in/out as your speed changes..
<xed> mebaran151: No.. it also has the ability to create a partition. =
<xed> =\
<mebaran151> so to make a new partition you have to delete the first partition
<jsgotangco> it can
<mebaran151> no it will create it
<xed> Thats how I partitioned my HDD...
<jsgotangco> you go to disk management
<mebaran151> but to create it it has to go destroy it
<jsgotangco> you dont have to format it
<jsgotangco> right
<mebaran151> I am not creating a partition
<xed> It doesn't have to destroy windows. =\
<mebaran151> I am trying to resize it
<mebaran151> if you go to the disk manager in windows
<mebaran151> you can only resize dynamic arrays
<xed> mebaran151: I see what you're saying...I think..
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> see
<mebaran151> let me put it another way
<mebaran151> Windows owns your entire harddisk
<xed> Hmm.. so how do I go about doing it while in the set up..(Ubuntu) at the "Partition Disks" part..
<mebaran151> so let us say you have a 10 gb disk
<goldfish_> u have to erase the windows partition
<mebaran151> windows has the entire 10gb
<goldfish_> if u do it that way
<johnwl> xed: a thread on installing for xp/ubuntu dual boot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16287
<mebaran151> if you want to make a second partition you dont have anymore room
<mebaran151> to make that second partition
<xed> I have to destroy a partition? =(
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> so that we have some room to make a new partition
<rommerUB> how can i install mozilla-firefox 1.0.1
<mebaran151> rommerUB, do you really need it?
<rommerUB> yes
<mebaran151> I dont think they have a pkg yet
<jsgotangco> theres no backport yet right
<mebaran151> so you are going to have use the mozilla installer
<mebaran151> and circumvent pkg management
<Jeezis> hello
<rommerUB> yea ok thanks
<mebaran151> which is just rather annoying
<Jeezis> what is the kernel version for 5.10?
<jsgotangco> id stick with the "current" backport
<xed> mebaran151: So my point was valid..
<xed> what if I created a 3rd empty partition.. say.. NTFS.. with Windows XP..
<Jeezis> what is the kernel version for warty 5.10?
<xed> And then destroyed it when in the Ubuntu set up.. and use it for Ubuntu =/
<Deviant> I Have my wireless setup , everything seems to be set correctly but im unable to connect to my router to get an IP ! dhcpdiscover can't get it.
<LiquidIce1337> hmm mebaran i preformed what you said but not luck "E: couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules"
<goldfish_> Deviant: tried picking a manual ip?
<Deviant> yes
<goldfish_> k
<Jeezis> can anyone hear me?
<Deviant> im stumped on this one.
<johnwl> Jeezis: yes. no idea. did you try the ubuntu web site?
<EndGame> i need to add g++ to my PATH
<Jeezis> johnwl: looking right now
<EndGame> i cant compile pengAOL
<johnwl> warty 5.1 or warty 4.1?
<Jeezis> i'm trying to get x to run on a sager 9860-s
<monoxide> Jeezis, no. your talking to yourself
<johnwl> Jezzis: Try distro watch: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<ultrafunk> Dr_willis: installing x-window-system-dev (warty, hoary should be similar) would get you the includes you need
<monoxide> Jeezis, whatever version you install?
<mebaran151> I want to play with mono
<mebaran151> anyone know the repo for all those pkgs
<LiquidIce1337> can someone tell me why I get the error "E: couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules" when i do sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<EndGame> anyone?
<EndGame> please help
<regeya_> kiss an infected person
<johnwl> LiquidIce1337: you may need extra repositories (not sure): http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> LiquidIce1337, that might not be the pkg name
<Jeezis> i installed warty v5.10
<mebaran151> go to synaptic
<LiquidIce1337> thanksyou john
<xed> Why does I have to go back to windows setup =(
<mebaran151> gksudo synatpic
<mebaran151> xed why are you going to a windows set up
<mebaran151> you might try insert
<johnwl> is there a warty 5.1?
<crimsun> no.
<mebaran151> johnwl, I dont think so
<mebaran151> hi crimsun
<xed> mebaran151: Going to create a dummy NTFS partition, and then go back to set up for Ubuntu and destroy that partion, and use it for UBuntu
<mebaran151> you willing to lose windows
<mebaran151> I gurantee
<mebaran151> if you rely on the windows tools
<mebaran151> windows might just be dead upon next reboot
<xed> mebaran151: Yeah, but I want to use Windows for gaming. =|
<mebaran151> then you are going to need to use a livecd
<crimsun> it will be 5.04 when it releases
<mebaran151> take my word for it
<Jeezis> oops
<mebaran151> windows wont resize itself
<xed> mebaran151: Even so, I have seperated Windows from the files I need..onto a different partition
<Jeezis> yes i installed warty 5.04
<mebaran151> xed, how did you do that?
<mebaran151> you have a spare partition lying around
<farruinn> johnwl: 5.04 for April 2005
<johnwl> thx
<xed> When originally installing Windows, I created a second partition  (NTFS) and now keep all important files onto that..
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> why not just move those files temporarily to your main partition
<mebaran151> use that partition
<arbeck> can someone help me with cdrecord?
<mebaran151> and later make a new windows partition for those files when you have a good linux system up
<johnwl> xed: whatever you do i suggest you backup key data first
<mebaran151> arbeck, try graveman
<xed> johnw1: I think I just might have to now.. =(
<mebaran151> it is a good front end
<xed> Darkness =(
<mebaran151> backing up is a pain
<Jento00001> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<mebaran151> ubuntu takes a debian base
<mebaran151> and makes it just more cohesive
<mebaran151> using development Gnome pkgs
<mebaran151> also
<mebaran151> KDE lovers must go elsewhere
<monoxide> ubuntu = debian + extras?
<mebaran151> basically
<Jeezis> well shit, i downloaded the most recent warty verson i guess
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> warty is the stable
<mebaran151> hoary isnt so bad anymore
<arbeck> mebaran151: well, gnomebaker, nautilus, and cdrecord all won't work... cdrdao does... i've written a python script to take care of audio cd's but data is a bit more challenging
<EndGame> how do i disable hotplugging on boot
<Jento00001> Jeezis: i downloaded it over night, is the installation hard?
<johnwl> not for most
<mebaran151> arbeck, if you wrote a python script to write audio cds
<mebaran151> you are a step ahead of me
<Jeezis> i installed it just fine
<Jeezis> but im on a laptop
<Xenguy> Jento00001: Ubu is based on Debian unstable, makes that stable, adds a GNOME desktop, chooses sane default applications, and tries to do that every 6 months on schedule :-)
<Jeezis> and now x wont work
<Jento00001> Johnw1: what kind of GUI does ubuntu use?
<johnwl> OS installations are always a crapshoot but I've installed it on 4 different boxes without an issue
<Jeezis> had the same problem with rh9
<mebaran151> how did you do it by python script
<johnwl> Jento: GNOME
<Jento00001> Xenguy
<Jento00001> hmm ok
<mebaran151> I would like to see that
<mebaran151> going around cdrecord
<mebaran151> if you would
<Jento00001> thats not bad i guess ill burn it to a cd, i ordered 10 cds to give out to friends
<Xenguy> Jento00001: me too :-)
<arbeck> mebaran151: simple... just detect the file, convert to track#.wav, add to a .toc file, then call cdrdao with that .toc
<johnwl> i ordered 30
<johnwl> ive already installed it for a few folks
<Xenguy> Jento00001: I think it is quite impressive so far (and I expect Hoary will be better still)
<Jento00001> i ordered yesterday will they give me the new one thats coming out in 4 6 weeks or the old one?
<mebaran151> arbeck
<mebaran151> neato
<mebaran151> I didnt realize cd audio was straight wave
<mebaran151> I thought it would be special
<johnwl> i still havent gotten the ones i orded 2 weeks ago..my guess is we'll be getting the new ones
<mebaran151> arbeck, maybe just reinstall cdrecord
<mebaran151> like purge it and reinstall
<mebaran151> what error does it give
<Jento00001> johnw1: guess they just halted the burning until the new one
<Jento00001> is there any screenshots of it?
<arbeck> mebaran151: i could whip up something similar for iso images, but i'm unsure of how to handle burning regular data to cd... since nautilus, cdrecord and gnomebaker all don't work i figure there is something wrong somewhere in my setup that is effecting all of them
<johnwl> I don't think look and feel will change much at all
<mebaran151> ywah
<mebaran151> yeah
<Jeezis> well, apparently i'm using warty warthog 4.10
<mebaran151> it is interesting cdrao works
<mebaran151> usually that is what breaks for me
<Jento00001> john: can anyone send me screen shots of there ubuntu? :)
<Jeezis> so does anyone know the kernel version for warty 4.10?
<mebaran151> 2.6.8 I think
<mebaran151> it is a 2.6 kernel
<johnwl> Ubuntu Screenshots: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/screenshots/
<Xenguy> Jento00001: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/screenshots/
<Xenguy> hah
<Jento00001> thanx
<johnwl> of course the nice thing about linux is that anyone can create any desktop they want..regardless of distro
<johnwl> but those will show you the base install
<johnwl> and GNOME 2.8
<Jento00001> all distros look all the same to me :S
<johnwl> strange thing is i havent tweaked my look and feel at all...and i dont even like brown
<Dr_willis> neat game i  got working --->  http://transcend.sourceforge.net/   but now i am SOOOO dizzy...
<arbeck> Jento00001: well, as long as you are running either kde or gnome :P
<Jeezis> does anyone have any words of wisdom for how to set up x to run on a sager 9860?
<Jento00001> ubuntu on kde looks not bad
<Jeezis> even if its just default configuration
<Jeezis> i keep getting the error "no screens detected"
<tims> meb: yeah it's 2.6.8-- those were what I was getting rid of earlier.. (I'm on hoary)
<xed> Ubuntu uses Linux Ext3, yes?
<Jento00001> tims: how did you get hoary, did come out yet
<Jeezis> yes
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: is it actually "no screens found" ?
<johnwl> Jeezis: http://notebookforums.com/showthread.php?s=e5ce6dbde93ab585f9b1abf843842892&t=50624
<Dr_willis> Jeezis,  that an nvidia right? i got a 6800
<xed> Jeezis: Are you talking to me.. or Jento00001?
<Jeezis> no, its an ati x800
<Jeezis> anyone in general :p
<Dr_willis> ati - ugh. :P
<tims> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/
<Dr_willis> that one of the new pciexpress cards?
<xed> Jeezis: Ubuntu uses ext3 yes?
<arbeck> thoreauputic: hey, I never did figure out how to get my refresh rate changed
<Jeezis> yes, i heard that ati is a bastard
<Jento00001> Jeezis: where is it!? omg i download warty for no reason
<Jeezis> i have warty 4.10, sorry for the confusion Jento
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: the debian solution for "no screens found" is  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86   (and say "no" to the framebuffer question)
<Jento00001> oh :(>> lol
<Jeezis> thanks thoreauputic
<tims> jent look at my post above
<Jeezis> i'll boot into ubuntu and get on in irssi if i have any problems
<tims> keep in mind hoary is still "unstable" but I've found it works better for me
<johnwl> ok im off to apt-get install cheeseburger
<Jento00001> lol
<johnwl> and fries
<Jento00001> im going to burn warty
<Amaranth> did someone say my name?
<goldfish_> MY NAME
<goldfish_> maybe
<arbeck> anyone know how to change XF86Config-4 for a new monitor?
<tims> jent: if you install warty, it's easy to update to hoary later on
<Jento00001> tims: how?
<tims> hoary upgrade from warty: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6473.html
<thoreauputic> arbeck: if you have a knoppix disc or other live cd thet "works" with it, copy the config over from that
<arbeck> thoreauputic: why didn't i think of that... you're a mother fucking genius!
<thoreauputic> arbeck: hmm... not really a genius at mother fucking, no
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Jento00001> when is hoary coming?
<tims> probably a month or so
<maccorin> wtf?
<maccorin> i installed crossover office, and now all my apps are missing from the gnome menu
<maccorin> arrrg
<jsgotangco> gimme a dime wherever i see the words wtf and rtfm
<johnwl> when are gentle gorilla and wacky walrus coming out? sry off to get food...
<Dr_willis> When's "Bloated bassethound" due?
<johnwl> somebody should start a name thread on the boards
<arbeck> thoreauputic: of course this means i have to reboot...
<thoreauputic> arbeck: well, yes it does
<jsgotangco> how about the picky platypus
<arbeck> Jento00001: hoary is out... it's just not official yet
<Torak> heyas. i installed ubuntu off the cover cd of linux user, but all the dev libs don't seem to be installed and/or not on the cd. does this sound normal?
<maccorin> anyone know how i can get my menu's back in gnome?
<thoreauputic> wasn't Bloated Bassethound" the secret code name for windows XP ?
<jsgotangco> but then you forgot the Ubuntu naming pattern
<thoreauputic> maccorin:  killall gnome-panel sometimes works
<jsgotangco> there's always the word "hog"
<Dr_willis> that was "Lepperous Lemming"
<Dr_willis> :P
<thoreauputic> haha
<jsgotangco> Grumpy Groundhog
<jsgotangco> Warty Warthog
<maccorin> thoreauputic, k
<jsgotangco> Hoary Hedgehog
<johnwl> Oprah Winfrey..wait
<maccorin> thoreauputic: worked, ty
<Jeezis> hello all
<thoreauputic> maccorin: np
<tims> ok just one question: What's up with the brown anyway?
<Jeezis> i just tried to start x and i got this fatal error :no screens found
<thoreauputic> maccorin: shouldn't really be necessary though - gnome is a bit frail
<Jeezis> i tried X -configure as root and it says that configuration failed
<Jeezis> any words of wisdom?
<crimsun> you should be using ,,sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86''
<maccorin> thoreauputic: yea, i was just worried that it had erased my config files
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: fif you run the command i gave you exactly as written?
<maccorin> crossover i mean
<Nekohayo> hi, I'd like to be able to manually edit the mouse's speed. Any idea where the conf resides? The GUI seems bugged, can't get it off the slow side
<maccorin> cause it's not in apt
<Jeezis> i also tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<Jeezis> it said the package wasnt installed
<crimsun> Nekohayo: look at xset(1x)
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: umm
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: not possible on warty
<Jeezis> i didnt think so either
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: you must have xserver-xfree86
<Jeezis> i'll brb let me make sure
<Nekohayo> crimsun, is this a file or a command? thanks for the quick reply
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: what does apt-cache policy xserver-xfree86 have to say on the subject?
<crimsun> Nekohayo: man xset
<Burgundavia> anybody else having issues with cupsys-driver-gimpprint?
<panickedthumb> Hey, I'm trying to install KDE 3.4 using Konstruct. I know this isn't supported, but I can't compile part of it because I get this error: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a(glxcmds.o)(.text+0x2eea): In function `glXGetMscRateOML':: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'
<Nekohayo> crimsun, thanks
<panickedthumb> I think it may be related to the version of libGL.a that installs with hoary
<Jeezis> yup, it said that xserver-xfree86 is not installed
<XposerX> any good wallpaper packages you guys know about?
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: did you do an "expert" or "custom" install?
<daniels> panickedthumb: yeah, you need to link with -lXxf86vm.  i need to fix that one.
<Jeezis> i dont believe so
<Jeezis> it tries to start x every time i reboot and it just messes up
<thoreauputic> well, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86 and see what happens
<panickedthumb> daniels, ooh ooh tell me how ;)
<panickedthumb> I haven't linked in ages, I've forgotten. hehe
<drmodding> somebody help please i install ubuntu on a pc and when im entry at gdm i hear a bump bump loop sound and the gnome get's frezee and i can't begin my sesion
<daniels> panickedthumb: well, the proper fix involves patching xorg's Makefiles; the hacky fix would involve editing the Makefile.am of the library you're trying to link and putting -lXxf86vm in the _LDADD section
<Jeezis> ok, thanks thorea
<Jeezis> brb
<panickedthumb> daniels: so I need to recompile libGL.so then?
<daniels> panickedthumb: well, to fix it properly :)
<Jeezis> ok, it says that the package is a virtual package provided by xserver-xorg
<xed> Okay so I'm getting rid of windows
<Jeezis> and that i need to explicitly select one to install
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: umm - are you on warty or hoary?  cat /etc/issue to find out
<Jeezis> type "cat /etc/issue" correct?
<tims> xposer: I'm enjoying my march ubuntu wallpaper :)
<panickedthumb> daniels: OK  to fix it un-properly, how would I do that? I'm not sure what library I'm trying to link here.
<jdub> thoreauputic: (/etc/lsb-release is good too)
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: correct
<Jeezis> ok
<Jeezis> will do
<thoreauputic> jdub: ah - thanks :)
<CodyC> anyone using Hoary that has done a d-i preseed?
<F-Lelo> what is the difference of hoary to the other?!
<Jeezis> ok, i have hoary hedgehog v5.04
<panickedthumb> daniels: I'll try to catch you later, I'm off to bed. Night!
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: OK in that case
<xed> Jeezis: Do you hate pagans?
<Jeezis> xed: i love pagans
<Jeezis> i'm an agnostic myself ;)
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> and say NO to the framebuffer question
<Jeezis> will do thoreauputic
<Jeezis> brb
<xed> Jeezis: I thought you would've hated pagans...
<xed> You know.. gun them down with your M4 and whatnot..
<xed> Guess not, huh?
<Nekohayo> curiosity thing, is it a gnome 2.9 feature that it has no icons in the gnome menu?
<Jento00001> did hoary come out yet/
<Nekohayo> Jento00001, I'm on hoary, but it's not official yet
<crimsun> Jento00001: no
<Nekohayo> Jento00001, 5.04 is the version number, so 2005 04
<daniels> panickedthumb: night, sorry I couldn't be of more help -- will try to fix it soon
<Jeezis> well, i thought i was getting somewhere
<nix000> is there a command to disable a certain service in /etc/init.d ?
<tga> nix000: update-rc.d
<Jeezis> i went through the whole configure sequence and went off to start x
<rommerUB> can anyone reccommend a theme for gnome
<Jeezis> aaaaaaaaand i got the same error "fatal error: no screens found"
<tga> nix000: update-rc.d -f certain_service remove
<Jeezis> i'm on a laptop if that makes any difference
<Jeezis> thorea?
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: at this point you need to  look in /var/log/XFree86.0.log and try to figure out what's happening
<Jeezis> ok
<nix000> tga:  thank you
<tga> nix000: np
<thoreauputic> but it ain't looking good
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: you said no to the framebuffer?
<Jeezis> yes, i said no to the frambuffer
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: and accepted all the other defaults?
<Jeezis> yes, except for a few
<arbeck> thoreauputic: you are a mother fucking genius :P
<thoreauputic> or did you mess with other stuff..?
<thoreauputic> arbeck: it worked?
<Jeezis> i didnt really mess with anything except which video modes it could run in
<Jeezis> and the amount of video memory
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: hmm
<Jeezis> 256000 kb is 256 mb correct?
<thoreauputic> well, look at the log, antway
<thoreauputic> *anyway
<Jeezis> ok
<Jeezis> brb
<Jeezis> what was the log address?
<thoreauputic>  /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<Jeezis> thanks
<arbeck> thoreauputic: yep... i took the monitor section out of my xf86config-4 after booting into knoppix and pasted it into my ubuntu and now we're all kosher
<tga> X -configure Just Works for me
<thoreauputic> tga: lucky you ;-)
<thoreauputic> gotta go - back later
<tga> I'll call myself lucky when I get acceleration working on this Radeon 320M
<arbeck> i even got gnomebaker working again... now i just need nautilus to work
<arbeck> and my usb hd to work...
<Jeezis> ok, i think i found the problem
<Frodo> lol I downloaded "kubuntu" and got gnome only...
<Jeezis> first of all, the log file was Xorg.0.log
<Jeezis> but, i think it cant detect my video card
<Jeezis> i read through the log file and everything is going fine until it trys to find the driver for my X800
<erik> hey, I'm about to buy an Apple laptop.  ibook or powerbook, for ubuntu?
<Jeezis> apparently there isnt one, so it goes "not found" then i get the "fatal error: no screens found"
<erik> is there any reason the ATi or nvidia cards are preferred?
<Frodo> Can anyone explain why kde is not in the supposedly kde branch of ubuntu?  I downloaded it right from the link at the top of this page
<Jeezis> nvidia are easier
<arbeck> erik: i think the ibook's are kind of cheap feeling... but the powerbooks are expensive...
<arbeck> erik: of course i'm buying a mac mini so what do i know
<erik> arbeck: the pbook isn't more expensive once you factor in the ram and hdd and cpu upgrade, for the 12"
<Jeezis> thorea?
<erik> Jeezis: there isn't accelerated 3d nvidia driver support on ppc, is there?
<Jeezis> hmm, well i dont know about macs...there is a driver for pc hardware
<Jeezis> i cant get ubuntu to recognize my x800 on my laptop
<arbeck> erik: i'm sure there is a driver... check out yellow dog linux and see what they say
<mdz> Frodo: there are four Kubuntu CD images available at present; which one did you try?
<arbeck> erik: linus runs a mac, so i imagine there's some support
<Jeezis> thoreaputic you still here?
<erik> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Array 6 is released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/ | Kubuntu test images available: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-March/000023.html
<Jeezis> ok, any veteran in here that knows how to get ubuntu to recognize my ATI X800?
<Frodo> mdz: the first on the list...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<mdz> Frodo: filename?
<jdub> mdz: (erk, thanks)
<Jeezis> ok, any veteran in here that knows how to get ubuntu to recognize my ATI X800?
<Frodo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20050303.1/hoary-install-i386.iso
<Jeezis> or at least let me boot into Xorg with no 3d acceleration and stuff
<arbeck> Jeezis: have you tried any other distro's? knoppix, etc?
<Frodo> and all it is is gnome
<Jeezis> i have tried mandrake 10.0 and 10.1, and Debian Sarge
<Jeezis> and now ubuntu
<mdz> Frodo: that image definitely has KDE on it, and not GNOME
<Jeezis> does knoppix have X800 support?
<mdz> Frodo: check the md5sum and make sure you have the file that you expect to have
<arbeck> Jeezis: I'd try the knoppix live cd and see if it works... are you using hoary or warty?
<Jeezis> hoary 5.04
<Jeezis> but the live cd isnt a permanent installation is it?
<arbeck> Jeezis: it can be made into one
<Jeezis> ok
<Jeezis> well, i'll go download it
<Jento00001> burning ...
<Jento00001> how long and how hard will the installation be?>
<tga> |<---->| this long
<Jento00001> anyone here?
<Jento00001> lol
<OrangeSlice> it will take 10 minutes, if you know what you're doing
<OrangeSlice> :p
<Jento00001> what if your a newb?
<rommerUB> the installation is very easy
<rommerUB> im a newb
<tga> it will take about 5 if you don't
<OrangeSlice> or 6 hours if you screw something up and have to redo it many times
<OrangeSlice> bwaha
<tga> before you fsck up your machine that is
<Jento00001> -_
<rommerUB> i had windows xp on one partition
<Jento00001> ^_-
<rommerUB> and it installed perfectly
<Jento00001> ok
* tga notes the correct use of past tense
<rommerUB> with the grub dual boot loader fing
<Jento00001> do you use fdisk for partitioning
<OrangeSlice> hehe, no, I had almost no experience when I first installed ubuntu and it was easy
<Jento00001> wow
<Xenguy> Jento00001: cfdisk is an alternative
<tga> Jento00001: only if you're a masochist
<Jento00001> is there a GUI looking partitioning?
<Xenguy> Jento00001: perhaps in the future
<Myrtti> sort of
<johnwl> anybody want gmail invites?
<tga> cfdisk and parted have text based interfaces
<arbeck> Jento00001: QTparted
<Xenguy> johnwl: not me
<Myrtti> johnwl: would you like to get my 50?
<johnwl> lol
<tga> arbeck: yeah, you can run it through aalib
<rommerUB> with xmms how can i access a smb network share?
* tga puts another 50 invites in the pot
<rattboi> how do I find the amount of free space on my hd?
<Myrtti> no, seriously, try gmail invite spooler
<Xenguy> rattboi: df -h
<tga> rommerUB: you mount samba shares on directories
<tga> rommerUB: after that they're like a local filesystem
<rommerUB> ok
<Xenguy> rattboi: df = disk free
<rommerUB> i thought i would have to do that
<tga> smbmount //foo/bar /mnt/foobar -o umask=0
<tga> or something
<Jento00001> -h stands for?
<Myrtti> no, better yet, the best solution is not to give any of the invites
<tga> Jento00001: -human
<Xenguy> Jento00001: 'human-readable'  ;-)
<Myrtti> the more you give away, the more they give you
<tga> Jento00001: try it without the -h and see if you like it
<Jento00001> lol
<rommerUB> tga: how would i mount a share with samba?
<Jento00001> my comps so slow can linux hold a 300 MHZ 360 RAM?
<tga> Jento00001: yes
<Xenguy> Jento00001: definitely
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> loads
<Jento00001> Xenguy: :P
<tga> rommerUB: with smbmount, see above
<johnwl> you might want to run a slimmed down gui but yeah
<Jento00001> whats a powerful thing you can do on linux?
<johnwl> run amazon.com or google?
<tga> Jento00001: watch pr0n
<Jento00001> tga::P
<johnwl> google runs redhat
<Xenguy> Jento00001: that is a question from a blind man to a 1-eyed man :-)
<Jento00001> tga: your a pervert
<rommerUB> ok
<tga> Jento00001: yeah, I have a penguin fetish
<Xenguy> heh
<johnwl> the top supercomputers in the world are linux..top 2 or 3
<Jento00001> tga: what with the screen?
<Jento00001> 1 windows?
<Xenguy> ?
<rommerUB> smbmount command not found?
<Jento00001> im going to install ubuntu now...
<goldfish_> Google doesnt run redhat.
<Jento00001> how much room does ubuntu take?
<Jento00001> if u make a full installation
<johnwl> google+red hat: http://www.webpronews.com/news/ebusinessnews/wpn-45-20050303GoogleOffersInsideLookAtOperations.html
<Xenguy> Jento00001: that is answered on the web site IIRC
<johnwl> so youre willing to contradict one of googles chief architects?
<out_of_focus> has anybody here installed Ubuntu on a PPC?
<Fr0d0> lol that plain sucks...the way the top of this room wrote the url for kubuntu is ambiguous.  I got array 6 which I dont need...what a waste of friggin time...
<Myrtti> time to play tuxracer -->
<Jento00001> lol
<Jento00001> that games mad
<tga> Jento00001: Ubuntu drops a bunch of Gnome crap on your machine
<Xenguy> rommerUB: try -> apt-get install smbfs
<Jento00001> tga: how much room in total 1 gig?
<rommerUB> hmm ok
<tga> I don't really know
<out_of_focus> Ubuntu takes up about 1.5GB installed, doesn't it?
<out_of_focus> i remember reading that
<Jento00001> thats not bad
<tga> if you're really tight on space go with Debian and only install what you need
<Xenguy> out_of_focus: more, AFAIK
<tga> like X and openbox or something
<goldfish_> johnwl: It's lies.
<johnwl> haha ok
<Jento00001> tga: i only have 4 gigs of room for linux
<Xenguy> Jento00001: that's do-able
<|QuaD->  4 gigs???
<johnwl> maybe they are running Amiga :p
<|QuaD-> thats a small hd
<Xenguy> |QuaD-: yes, but it can work with linux :-)
<Fr0d0> Ubuntu will easily eat 4 gigs and cry for more...it is hard to keep it lean
<tga> Jento00001: thing is you probably won't be running Gnome on that old machine of yours anyway
<tga> personally I'
<out_of_focus> hard drives are cheap nowadays
<tga> personally I'd go with a small Debian install
<Fr0d0> Especially if you do the updates
<johnwl> i bought a 160gb harddrive to install Ubuntu on..i have a little room left :)
<Myrtti> that game is too intense for me
<jsgotangco> bleah i only run 6gb for ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> are kubuntu live cds avialable ?
<johnwl> yep
<Myrtti> you know what, I play with Ubuntu more games than I played with Windows
<jsgotangco> actually 5.0GB
<|QuaD-> Xenguy: it can, but why wouldn't one just put ubuntu on the WHOLE hd
<|QuaD-> or give windows 5 GB
<johnwl> oh wait..dunno about kubuntu
<Fr0d0> I installed Ubuntu yesterday and it is already using 4 gigs and I have added nothing
<jsgotangco> 4GB?
<jsgotangco> wtf
<Xenguy> |QuaD-: HD space is cheap enough - true
* |QuaD- is using kubuntu or kde on ubuntu
<|QuaD-> Xenguy: no need to have windows
<out_of_focus> I'm going to replace Windows with Ubuntu on my PC soon
<Fr0d0> if you do the updates, Ubuntu grows real quick
<Xenguy> |QuaD-: ideally :-)
<rommerUB> tga: is there an easy way to mount the shares, as i use them alot
<jsgotangco> well just remove the old updates
<|QuaD-> out_of_focus: soon=tonight?!?
<jsgotangco> dont keep em
<out_of_focus> no.
<tga> rommerUB: you stick them into /etc/fstab and they get mounted at boot
<out_of_focus> not that soon!
<rommerUB> ok thanks
<out_of_focus> i think i'm going to do a test install on an old 10GB hd just to see how everything runs
<|QuaD-> out_of_focus: it will run great :)
<johnwl> thats more than enough room for a test
<da_bon_bon> does kubuntu live cd have kde 3.3 or 3.4 ?
<jsgotangco> i use a different partition for /home/blah so i can keep my install as clean as possible
<out_of_focus> i'm on my mac right now, but on my pc i'm really just fed up with windows
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: 3.3
<|QuaD-> 3.4 isn't even on non live cd
<out_of_focus> between the random application crashes, random reboots, bsod..
<|QuaD-> 3.4 is still beta
<Fr0d0> Nevertheless, out of 8 Linux distros I currently use...Ubuntu is one of my favorites, except that it likes to break and need reinstalling frequently
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: oh, :(
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: name a distro that has 3.4?
<out_of_focus> it needs reinstalling frequently??
<jsgotangco> huh?
<tritium> Fr0d0, it shouldn't need re-installing.  configuring, perhaps, but not re-installing
<jsgotangco> ubuntu breaks easily?
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: nope
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: klax
<Fr0d0> Hoary has been Linux hell for me
<tga> jsgotangco: if it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<da_bon_bon> jsgotangco: never broken for me
<da_bon_bon> Fr0d0: then use warty and wait for stable release
<jsgotangco> me either
<out_of_focus> hoary is a buggy preview release
<jsgotangco> hoary was buggy so i reverted
<tritium> but it's not that buggy ;)
<out_of_focus> it shouldn't be expected to be stable
* tga waits for Hoary to break so he can go back to Debian
<jsgotangco> lol
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: a non live cd
<rommerUB> tga: would i add them to /etc/fstab like -> //compname/share /home/user/mnt/share ?
<johnwl> Ubunut is chocolate covered debian
<johnwl> Ubuntu
<out_of_focus> haha
<Fr0d0> Im using Hoary now...it worked better updating from Warty rather than the cd iso
<|QuaD-> tga: you want to go back to debian? how come?
<tga> rommerUB: follow the model of the other lines.. //comp/share /mnt/share 0 0 umask=0
<jsgotangco> ill just go hoary when its final
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: none. :) suse packages are available, thoguh
<tga> rommerUB: the umask=0 will make the share available read/write for all users
<johnwl> half the fun of linux is trying new distros..i wanna get a cheap pc just for that lol
<rommerUB> ok thanks
<rommerUB> ill give it a go
<Fr0d0> Ubuntu isn't debian because debian developers havent got the sense to make their distro more user friendly
<jsgotangco> me too i do that on weekends
<out_of_focus> then buy one of those bargain pcs from outpost.com / fry's.
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: Riddell has test 3.4 packages out...not official yet thoguh
<|QuaD-> Fr0d0: i like debian :)
<jsgotangco> a celeron PC would suffice
<tga> |QuaD-: just used to it I guess, I haven't found much in Ubuntu other than the brown Gnome you can't refuse
<johnwl> yeah im probably gonna pick up a frys cheapo
<Fr0d0> Quad,.good for you, I like Ubuntu
<jsgotangco> or the ones that run VIA
<jsgotangco> heh
<tga> or vmware
<|QuaD-> tga: thats basically all it is :)
<out_of_focus> i saw one with linspire in the ad last friday for $199
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: u installed Kubuntu using the install / live cd ?
<jsgotangco> whoa
* |QuaD- got vmware for free from linuxworld
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: nope, apt-get install kde
<|QuaD-> then took off what i didn't want
<Zotnix> |QuaD-, they do that?
* jsgotangco wish there is always a big linux even in his home country
<johnwl> yeah and i could try out linspire for 5 minutes before installing something else muhaha
<tga> I like it how vmware can boot stuff directly off the other half of the drive now
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: and using GNOME too ?
* jsgotangco sadly FOSS here is treated like poo
<|QuaD-> Zotnix: the ydid :)
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: nope.... though i need gtk
<da_bon_bon> how do i move ubuntu from /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdcX ?
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: kubuntu wasn't available when i put kde on
<johnwl> Ubuntu looks like someone pooed on it
<out_of_focus> then change your theme
<jsgotangco> lol because its brown?
<johnwl> nah its growing on me
<Fr0d0> Quad: give me a debian that has the features of Ubuntu and I would agree with you, but debian is behind trying to reinvent the wheel while Mepis, Ubuntu, Knoppix is using their foundation to make real distros
<tga> da_bon_bon: are the partitions the same size?
<Zotnix> |QuaD-, they seem to give out licenses a lot to regular people.
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: ok, so will u upgrade to 3.4 ??
<tga> Fr0d0: ubuntu _is_ debian
<johnwl> Ubuntu is the only brown thing ive ever liked
<jsgotangco> Mepis is good too
<Zotnix> I guess their revenue comes from big companies.
<da_bon_bon> tga: yes, i will make it that if needed
<out_of_focus> isn't Mepis like Ubuntu's "big competition"?
<tga> da_bon_bon: you could just go dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda2
<jsgotangco> sort of
<Fr0d0> Ubuntu is not debian, go to debian room and say what you just said, and they will crucify you
<helio7> hello all; does anyone have any recommendations for a linux-friendly pcmcia wifi card for my laptop?  I've heard good things about orinoco and prism chipsets, but was thinking of trying to find one that was "G" band... anyone using such a thing care to report about it?
<tga> da_bon_bon: do that off a livecd though
<|QuaD-> Fr0d0: what features????
<Zotnix> I tried out VMWare 5 recently. License wore off.
<da_bon_bon> tga: but will that move effectively ?? config and breakage problem!?
<johnwl> Regardless of what the debian folks say Unbuntu is based on debian
<|QuaD-> Zotnix: really? interesting
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: yeah
<|QuaD-> Zotnix: this is a non expiring license
<Zotnix> Was a trial version.
<jsgotangco> helio7: my Dlink DWL-G650+ works in Ubuntu but using Ndiswrapper
<|QuaD-> Zotnix: this is a full version :)
<Fr0d0> duh...based on debian IS NOT FRIGGIN DEBIAN
<tga> da_bon_bon: after you move it mount it end change /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jsgotangco> it has debian roots
<viper12> helio7, on the inexpensive side....I'm using the netgear wifi 'g' (54meg wifi) card.........works like a charm. (without ndis).
<johnwl> whatever
<da_bon_bon> tga: have u tried it yourself ?
<|QuaD-> Fr0d0: what features does debian not have?
<tga> da_bon_bon: I can't think of any other places that directly mention the partition
<out_of_focus> Ubuntu is debian that actually updated.
<Zotnix> Well, the trial version IS the full version. It just doesn't let you start a virtual machine after 30 days
<jsgotangco> bleeding edge debian
<out_of_focus> the last major release of Debian was in 2002!
<tga> da_bon_bon: I never needed to, but I'd expect it to work
<da_bon_bon> tga: cant i resize ext3 using any tools ?
<helio7> jsgotangco: I've read about using Ndiswrapper is there any con to it besides the setup time?  viper12: what's the model number on that netgear card you have?
<johnwl> Just wait until Ubuntu swallows debian..woo that will piss them off
<viper12> what some people don't realize is that Debian is TOO updated....its called the "sid" branch, and this is what ubuntu is based on.
<tga> da_bon_bon: parted/qtparted might do it but there's always a chance you'll trash the partition
<out_of_focus> haha
<Fr0d0> If I use cubism (who was developed by Picasso) do I become Picasso too?
<|QuaD-> viper12: EXACTLY, ubuntu is basically sid
<tga> erm?
<|QuaD-> with a few small changes
<jsgotangco> helio7: Ndiswrapper isn't that complicated really
<tga> hoary is basically sid, warty is basically sarge
<viper12> helio7, I'm using the wg311 card....netgear has a newer 'rev' of that card (same model number) that performs better, but I'm happy with this one as is.
<|QuaD-> tga: kinda, warty is like and old sid but newer than sarge
<Fr0d0> just because Ubuntu uses the same foundation doesnt make it Debian...
<da_bon_bon> tga: qtparted has trashed my disk more than once! qtparted sucks!
<helio7> viper12 & jsgotangco thanks so much
<jsgotangco> helio7: but you would be better off getting prism chipset cards because they are natively supported
<tga> da_bon_bon: same here :)
<viper12> np helio.
<|QuaD-> Fr0d0: what is debian missing that ubuntu has?
<|QuaD-> or mepis has?
<out_of_focus> has anybody here tried Ubuntu on a PowerPC machine?
<jsgotangco> the poo color
<viper12> jsgo......any card that DOESNT need ndiswrapper is 'natively' supported.
<tga> |QuaD-: cool chick on the gdm theme
<johnwl> Ubuntu on debian: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<jsgotangco> YAHHH
<|QuaD-> tga: yeah... haha
<johnwl> Ubuntpoo
<Fr0d0> Quad, a sane way of putting all the pieces together
<jsgotangco> who is the cool chick anyway
<thoreauputic> out_of_focus: yes
<da_bon_bon> anyone has tried gparted ?
<viper12> must be another slow 'patch' day judging from this convo.
<jsgotangco> how come we dont see wiki entries of them at all
<viper12> da-bon...I use gparted...really like it.
<out_of_focus> how does it run on PPC compared to x86?
<tga> da_bon_bon: I believe qtparted and gparted are just frontends to the same thing
<|QuaD-> Fr0d0: a. thats not a feature, that is included packages. b. you can get debian with what you want
<viper12> I tried qtparted, and found the interface really bugged.  the gparted is just 'cleaner'.
<thoreauputic> out_of_focus: very well, at least here on an iBook G4 768MB RAM
<out_of_focus> can i use the same packages on the ppc version as the x86 one uses?
<tga> I don't really see the point of Ubuntu, I believe the work should have went into Debian
<thoreauputic> more or less, yes
<Fr0d0> you can put Ubuntu on what you want too...with about as much ease of configuring pure Debian
<crimsun> there will remain inevitable comparisions between debian and ubuntu. let us just leave it at "ubuntu is based on debian."
<|QuaD-> ok ignorant people like Fr0d0 make me mad so i am going to bed
<da_bon_bon> tga: no, qtparted uses a library if its own - whereas gparted doesnt
<|QuaD-> night all
<tga> night |QuaD-
<Echylo> gnight
<Fr0d0> ? Igonorant? you come praising Debian over Ubuntu in an Ubuntu room and you call me ignorant??
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: night
<jsgotangco> heh you still cant deny that ubuntu came from debian
<out_of_focus> I'm currently on a BLAZING 350Mhz G4 with 384MB of RAM..
<Echylo> hey hey
<Echylo> join #war
<jsgotangco> only shows how GOOD debian is
<thoreauputic> guys... #ubuntu-offtopic
<viper12> tga? huh? the point?  the point is that  any distro has its own 'focus' and goals.  ubuntu wanted to do somethings differently than the debian 'main'....and their work and community is showing up beautifully.
<jsgotangco> #ubuntu-war
<Echylo> jup
<goldfish_> Ubuntu is based on debian jsgotangco.
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: bob2 started it
<johnwl> thats the beauty of open source
<Fr0d0> Go to Debian room then
<jsgotangco> I KNOW
<tga> viper12: thing is I don't see much difference at the moment
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<tga> it might just branch off later, like Mandrake vs RedHat or something
<out_of_focus> what would you say is Ubuntu's biggest weakness?
<jsgotangco> :D
<viper12> I certainly do......from community differences, to support, to fast updates and fixes. shrugs.
<jsgotangco> the poo color?
<out_of_focus> because all distros have some sort of weakness
<tga> out_of_focus: the colour?
<helio7> viper12 did you say your wg311 is pcmcia or pci? laptop or desktop?
<out_of_focus> haha
<bob2> please stay on-topic, guys
<johnwl> that shirtless guy on the homepage
<Zotnix> out_of_focus, lack of "configuration" tools.
<hayden> is mplayer available from apt-get
<bob2> or daniels will come in
<bob2> hayden: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jsgotangco> shirtless guy lol
<viper12> the wg311 is a pci based wifi card.  are you looking for laptop wifi?
<tga> it's all on topic bob2
<thoreauputic> out_of_focus: well, I'd be happier if it added entries to the menu  better ...
<viper12> hayden it is.......if you turn on universe/multiverse in the repos.
<johnwl> the installer needs some work..partitioning throws a lot of ppl off
<helio7> viper12 yes laptop wifi is what I'm looking for
<bob2> no, this sounds an awful lot like trolling
<tga> at least we're trolling on topic
<Fr0d0> I was able to make a menu editor with php from delltony's forum entry and it works great
<out_of_focus> how long does it take to install Ubuntu?
<weas3661> can anyone here help a newbie...just have one question..
<Echylo> 1 hour on a P2
<goldfish_> weas3661: ask away
<viper12> I'm a big netgear fan, so a lil' biased, so other than a specific model number ( i don't know it) the 'g' pcmcia card should work just fine. (no issues of any break nature in the forums regarding them.)
<weas3661> out of focus...just did an install...not too long
<helio7> viper12 it seems i *just* read a great review of a netgear pcmcia wifi card that actually advertises as "linux friendly" but can't find it atm
<Zotnix> out_of_focus, not long. Here it took 30 minutes.
<Zotnix> 1.13 GHz AMD though.
<thoreauputic> out_of_focus: it's quick
<Fr0d0> The install of Ubuntu is about 30 minutes on an AMD 2400+ puter
<out_of_focus> oh goodie then
<weas3661> my mouse is NOT working with ubuntu...it won't move at all
<tga> weas3661: what kind of mouse is it?
<Echylo> why you need a mouse for?
<weas3661> logitech wheel mouse
<Echylo> :roll:
<out_of_focus> i don't see how a mouse wouldn't work...
<tga> weas3661: is it plugged in?
<viper12> helio7........are you checking the www.netgear.com site?  products are pretty easy to locate on it.
<weas3661> echylo...i'm a newbie...i tried sourcemage...but just wanted a desktop for now
<Fr0d0> and the install is extremely intuitive and updates everything right away
<thoreauputic> out_of_focus: the default install just includes a basic set of apps - quite well chosen though
<out_of_focus> try the mouse on another computer
<weas3661> yes...it is plugged in...it works fine with windows
<tga> weas3661: is it plugged in on PS2 or USB?
<weas3661> so i'm thinking it's a driver problem...but i have no clue how to fix it
<helio7> viper12 yeah thanks, I'm there now, was trying to actually locate 3rd party reviews from a linux pov, but yes, i have a tab open on netgear.com
<out_of_focus> but things like Java and Flash need to be installed, right?
<weas3661> it's plugged into a usb
<thoreauputic> out_of_focus: hardware issues are less likely on ppc, I'd say
<viper12> My laptop usses the intel centrino 2100 'b' stuff natively and has worked with hoary and warty with no issues, so I'm not even looking for another one there. :)
<out_of_focus> i used the LiveCd on my P4 system and it worked perfectly
<thoreauputic> out_of_focus: yes,, restricted formats...
<johnwl> did you try unplugging the mouse and plugging it back in?
<out_of_focus> but i'm waiting until i get a new mobo before i go and install ubuntu
<weas3661> yep...tried that...tried plugging it into a different usb port as well, but that didn't work either
<aristocrat> can anyone point to me from where "/bin2/sh" comes from?
<moyogo> how does one change the keyboard layout for the whole system, not just the current user?
<out_of_focus> my current mobo has 2 malfunctioned ram slots--they don't work correctly.
<out_of_focus> only 1 of the ram slots works correctly
<out_of_focus> so i can only have 256mb of ram
<crimsun> aristocrat: no such link/file
<aristocrat> well actually there is. initrd-tools uses this :S
<out_of_focus> since the largest sticks i have are 256mb ones..
<Fr0d0> I used Mepis for about 5 months and like it, but Ubuntu has overtaken Mepis in my opinion in many ways...speed is one of them
<crimsun> aristocrat: if you mean "/bin/sh", that's provided by bash
<aristocrat> nope, /bin2/sh which is used by init in initrd-tools
<out_of_focus> I wonder how Doom 3 would run on Ubuntu...
<tga> moyogo: you could try sticking `setxkbmap FOO` into a file sourced by all users, like /etc/profile
<Fr0d0> With cedega, quite well...
<weas3661> i just wish my mouse would work...that'd make me happy
<out_of_focus> is cedega like wine?
<viper12> reports on doom3 in the forums seem to have happy people. (with the emulators of course.)
<Fr0d0> cedega is wine on steroids
<thoreauputic> out_of_focus: yes, winex
<crimsun> aristocrat: ah, I see, e.g., from /usr/share/initrd-tools/init
<johnwl> weas2661: a thread on usb mouse issues - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9887&highlight=mouse
<out_of_focus> because on the idsoftware site it said how to run doom 3 on linux by copying some files off the windows cd and such
<Quarupt> does mplayer have like a bar or something with buttons?
<weas3661> thank you
<tga> weas3661: try to `cat /dev/input/mice` into a console and move your mouse, see if you get anything
<out_of_focus> but it didn't sound like it was emulated
<aristocrat> crimsun, right...that _exact_one
<viper12> yes it has buttons and bars quarupt. (if you get the ui modules.)
<stingaa> can someone help me with my usb wireless adapter
<jsgotangco> hmm
<Quarupt> whats the packages called?
<Zotnix> Regarding mice, I had to enable DOS USB support in my BIOS.
<tga> Quarupt: you can use gmplayer
<Quarupt> thx
<Fr0d0> I burned dvd on Ubuntu tonight, it did very well too, I used dvdbackup, wine, dvd shrink and k3b...it took about 40 minutes all together to rip 4.7 gigs
<jsgotangco> bbl
<Quarupt> You had to use wine?
<Quarupt> theres no good dvd backup software for linux?
<Fr0d0> you can rip without wine, but not shrink
<stingaa> guess not
<tga> you can probably shrink too
<crimsun> aristocrat: see http://mail.plug.linux.org.au/pipermail/plug/2004-August/056102.html
<rommerUB> why isnt firefox 1.0.1 available in apt-get
<Zotnix> Also, if you notice you can't get full screen in videos on mplayer try changing vo=x11 to vo=xv in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<tga> you can transcode dvds with vobcopy and mencoder
<Fr0d0> tell me how and I will do it
<Fr0d0> transcode sux
<moyogo> tga: there's no clean way like base-config or something similar?
<viper12> never had that prob zot
<Quarupt> i want a good game to play
<Quarupt> anything good packaged?
<crimsun> nethack and its variants ;-)
<tga> moyogo: I'm not sure moyogo
<Fr0d0> Quarupt...armagetron...addictive online
<johnwl> i play enemy territory..runs great on linux
<viper12> what no topless women to watch in netmeeting tonight quarupt?  lmao
<moyogo> tga: thanks anyway i'll keep looking
<bob2> keep it clean, people
<tga> enemy territory is fun for a while
<Fr0d0> yes, only clean topless ladies
<johnwl> i dunno ive been addicted since release..not sure why
<viper12> keep what clean bob?
<Quarupt> viper12, no, fucking netmeeting
<tga> my laptop cured my addiction.. no 3D acceleration for now..
<johnwl> that would do it
<Fr0d0> Why TGA?
<bob2> by "clean", I mean "above the level of 14 year old boys"
<tga> why I have no 3D accel?
<Quarupt> lmao
<Fr0d0> Im 13
<johnwl> can any man rise above that level?
<Fr0d0> Yes
<Quarupt> oh i need 3d accel?
<Quarupt> damn ATI
<tga> to play games? it's helpful..
<Fr0d0> Ati is well supported in Ubuntu
<viper12> If you are referring to my statement about topless women.......that was in reference to his miserable problems trying to get linux going with a webcam last night.
<Quarupt> Fr0d0, no its not, theres no packaged 3d accel
<aristocrat> crimsun, i had seen it earlier, but what does it mean? :)
<johnwl> i wouldnt say well supported since when you install it it says "Not tested with ATI blah blah"
<Fr0d0> download kernel source and get the tarball , compile....
<Quarupt> there is no 3D accel for Ubuntu/ATI
<weas3661> okay...i'm about to try what that post said...wish me luck
<tga> that's probably the kernel
<johnwl> gl weas
<viper12> quarupt that is so not true.  (on 3d accel ati machine typing at you at the moment.)
<Quarupt> viper12, what?
<Fr0d0> it isn't that hard to set up 3d with ati
* tga has a weird mobile radeon that's not well supported by Xorg
<Quarupt> no i have checked no drivers for ATI 3d accel in any sources
<johnwl> its not really an ubuntu issue tho is it..ATI is not generally as well supported in linux environments as nvidia..thats my understanding
<viper12> quarupt, there are plenty of howtos in the forums on getting ati setup just fine.
<Fr0d0> TGA mobility 6?
<Quarupt> it is set up just fine
<tga> Fr0d0: 320M IGP
<viper12> johnwi.......it IS true that nvidia supports better, but the ati drivers work okay as well.
<Fr0d0> that is mobility
<Quarupt> there is no support for 3D accel is what im saying the ATI driver works fine
<Fr0d0> there is a module
<viper12> and you are incorrect in saying that there is no 3d accel.
<Quarupt> lmao
<tga> Fr0d0: I poked around for 30 mins or so and couldn't get it to do 3D
<Quarupt> I said PACKAGED for UBUNTU did anyone else here this?
<Quarupt> flamers, this is not a channel for you
<Fr0d0> In many distros, Nvidia is not packaged either....it is so easy to install anyway
<johnwl> lets all take off our shirts and hold hands like on the home page
<viper12> lol john.
<Quarupt> johnwl, LMFAo, that was funny
* tga watches hundreds of \x90 scroll by in the httpd access log
<crimsun> err
<Fr0d0> I have ati mobility on my laptop and have 3d right now
<goldfish_> LOL
<crimsun> the ati and nvidia drivers in linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) provide that
<tga> Fr0d0: what did you have to do to get it going?
<viper12> as do I frodo.
<viper12> smooth as silk i might add.
<crimsun> you will also have to install nvidia-glx or ati's gl[x]  libs
<crimsun> see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<chillywilly> is esound still currently being replaces by polypaudio in hoary or did that change? cause now when I run dist-upgrade it does not want to rip esound out anymore
<Fr0d0> download source, looked for ati tarball compiled, it is easy
<chillywilly> replaced*
<tga> Fr0d0, viper12: ok, I'll reboot to Ubuntu and come bug you guys about getting 3D to work
<viper12> np tga. :)
<crimsun> chillywilly: yes, polypaudio supercedes it
<johnwl> ok everyone log out j/k
<Fr0d0> unless he has a very exotic ati card, it should be a piece of cake
<viper12> yep....like changing one line in xorg.conf.  lol
<Echylo> cya all school time
<Fr0d0> lol...
<Quarupt> crisum, wanna help me set up my 3d accel then?
<viper12> frodo are you using any options under the ati 'device' section?  I didn't bother with any and haven't had any issues....just curious.
<crimsun> Quarupt: is your hardware supported? did you follow the wiki page's directions?
<Quarupt> i dunno
<chillywilly> crimsun: but that's not what I asked because to me it seems like this i not the case anymore as it does not want to remove esound and install polypaudio like it did before
<Quarupt> i have been reading wiki for so long i really dun wanna go into another HUGE project
<crimsun> Quarupt: ok, we'll start with the first question: what video card?
<Quarupt> ATI All In Wonder 9600 pro
<thoreauputic> hmm - no ubuntu-calendar-march yet?
<crimsun> chillywilly: it's actually fairly simple to trace: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop|grep polypaudio-  returns polypaudio-alsa, and apt-cache show polypaudio-alsa  returns a polypaudio in Depends
<crimsun> chillywilly: esound only has to be removed once ;-)
<viper12> brb
<crimsun> Quarupt: the 9600 series is supported, yes
<Quarupt> okay
<crimsun> Quarupt: whether the full feature set is supported is another story
<Quarupt> so whats the first think i need to install?
<crimsun> Quarupt: please see the BinaryDriverHowto ...
<thoreauputic> crimsun: any idea if the ubuntu-calendar for march is available yet?
<johnwl> anyone run set@home?
<johnwl> er seti@home
<chillywilly> crimsun: oh well then I guess I will just wait until my sound is b0rked again
<viper12> john..I looked at it.........they're moving all their stuff to 'boinc' and I've found that to be bugged all to hell atm.
<crimsun> thoreauputic: not yet.
<johnwl> yeah i installed it but they've been down
<viper12> i ran seti@home for 6 years until some brain surgeon decided boinc was better.
<thoreauputic> crimsun: OK -thanks - apt-cahe search came up empty so I figured that was the case :)
<Quarupt> crisum where is that?
<johnwl> keep that guy away from my brain lol
<crimsun> Quarupt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<viper12> of course seti is 'saturated' right now anyway.....they have so many users that they don't have enough data to pass around......pretty ironc actually.
<viper12> er...ironic..
<johnwl> ive heard so many stories of ppl getting fired for it im surprised use hasnt leveled off
<thoreauputic> viper12: well, there's folding@home (good cause)
<viper12> fired........for seti? huh?
<viper12> thor.........folding?
<viper12> you pullin' mah leg?
<johnwl> yeah we actually had a few state empluyees fired for installing it in labs and stuff
<tga> apparently if you fsck up the / line in /etc/fstab the system doesn't come back up
<johnwl> use of state resources lol
<thoreauputic> viper12: protein folding calculations I think
<tga> mm I love this gtk theme.. gonxical
<viper12> oh that one.  nods.  duh.  lol.........actually there is one I'm thinking of hooking up with....a new 'gravity' study is getting ready to start....huge amounts of calcs required.
<johnwl> is the client available yet?
<johnwl> theres another one..wired.com has the story...searching for planets and if you find one you get to name it
<thoreauputic> http://folding.stanford.edu/
<viper12> its under boinc, unfortunately.......so I'm waiting another 'rev' with berkley's coders on it.
<tga> viper12: so what video card do you have in your lappy?
<coroner> there would be more support for such distrobuted clients i feel if the results found were better published
<viper12> or stanford's.....always forget which university is responsible for boinc.  and TGA.......my laptop is the 9200 mobility.
<tga> viper12: that explains it why it works for you.. I don't think the 320M is supported by the same drivers
<viper12> the ati fglrx drivers are s'posed (keyword) support a wide range of ati cards...but its possible tga.  I do remember reading something about 320m in the forums, but as I'm not using that flavor...shrugs.
<viper12> tga, do you have the fglrx stuff on your machine?
<viper12> and in the line in xorg replacing 'ati' in the device section?
<viper12> that, literally is all it took to get me rolling.
<tga> viper12: I have Driver "radeon" atm
<tga> however FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-3-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<viper12> you need to apt-get the fglrx drivers and after installing them, change the xorg or xfree (depending on warty/hoary) to say fglrx where it used to say 'radeon'.
<tga> viper12: it would seem that the fglrx module doesn't recognize my card
<viper12> no...................
<viper12> tga, you've GOT to use the 686 kernel for that to work.
<viper12> i'm on 2.6.10-4
<viper12> t686
<viper12> er...686
<xed_> So.. I got Ubuntu installed and whatnot..
<xed_> now i got a quick question..
<viper12> shoot xed.
<tga> I'm on 2.6.10-3
<viper12> its the 386 that's the problem tga.
<tga> no it's not, it matches my kernel
<xed_> viper12, I need me sound! me sound!!!
<xed_> I updated and everything from ze net as well before booting up. =\
<tga> you sound fine xed
<viper12> tga?????
<tga> Linux
<tga> Linux idefix 2.6.10-3-386 #1 Tue Feb 15 21:18:07 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<tga> viper12: I have a -386 kernel, that's all
<xed_> tga: eh?
<viper12> yeah, and you NEED to upgrad to the 2.6.10-4-686 kernel
<johnwl> xed: grats
<xed_> grats?
<xed_> what?
<viper12> or even the 2.6.10-3-686 version.
<xed_> Oh
<tga> viper12: the platform optimizations don't change anything
<xed_> Congrats
<xed_> johnw1: And all I needed to do was destroy windows and re-install it.
<viper12> yes........they........do. (after mucho checking and looking.)
<johnwl> xed: the best thing to do after install is go through the ap section of the unofficial starter guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<thoreauputic> tga: in this case I believe viper12 is right ( for ati etc)
<viper12> however, that still might be an issue with the 320m
<rommerUB> why is mplayer so hard to install?
<johnwl> rommer did you try the starter guide?
<tga> maybe I am missing something here, I'll go look for a newer kernel
<tga> rommerUB: it's not
<GammaRay> so xine can be easy to install
<viper12> you don't have sound xed?  laptop/desktop?  warty or hoary ubuntu?  and sound card?
<rommerUB> how do i install it then tga
<Slack_Rox> Is there much of s speed drop between slack and ubuntu? anyone know?
<GammaRay> Slack_Rox: why would you think there is any?
<xed_> why is my fan constantly running..>?
<jdub> Slack_Rox: a system is only as fast as you perceive it.
<tga> rommerUB: add the marillat-debian source to your /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get install mplayer
<thoreauputic> tga:  apt-cache search linux-image | grep 686
<xed_> for my laptop that is
<xed_> why1? WHY!!!?
<xed_> Its loud and annoying =(
<crimsun> rommerUB: you need to add two sources if you're running warty
<xed_> I need it on lower power settings..
<GammaRay> jdub: oh and as fast as it can encode ogg
<tga> thoreauputic: k7 in my case, I'm already doing it
<crimsun> rommerUB: afaik, mplayer works fine.
<xed_> how do I go about doing that?
<johnwl> i would imagine slack is faster (just a guess) but there are so many variables thats hard to say
<viper12> okay you're saying that the sound IS working?  its just too loud?
<tga> xed_: what kind of laptop is that?
<Slack_Rox> I'm only asking because I have seen in forums others saying ubuntu is slower than slack... Is why I was looking for an objective opinion on the matter from someone who has possibly ran both...
<GammaRay> johnwl: quite an imagination you have there :-P
<tga> my fan tends to run more in linux than in winxp, really annoying in quiet rooms
<johnwl> slackwarehas always had a reputation for being fast
<rommerUB> how do i get a gui for mplayer
<crimsun> rommerUB: gmplayer
<xed_> tga: Toshiba Satellite A70
<tga> nothing is as fast as Gentoo *hides*
<viper12> slack.......i've read several reviews of ubuntu and the one thing all agreed upon was that it IS fast.  slack is the 'standard' benchmark, and although its probably quicker......ubuntu is no slouch.
<xed_> tga: how did you go about turning off your fan?
<GammaRay> tga: gah
<jdub> johnwl: not necessarily based on reality or rational thought.
<rommerUB> how do i install gmplayer ;)
<GammaRay> viper12: what exactly where they measuring?
<johnwl> if your on a relatively decent machine (2-3 years old) it probably wont matter which distro you go with
<GoneBoB> johnwl: or indeed on any machine
<viper12> gamma, most of the reivews (via distrowatch and a few others like osnews) were talking about boot up and overall 'responsiveness.)
<crimsun> rommerUB: it's included in the mplayer* package
<rommerUB> ok
<xed_> xed@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<xed_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<xed_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<xed_> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<tga> xed_: I have an Athlon so I modprobe powernow_k7, then poke around /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<Slack_Rox> So I wouldn't see some huge performance drop then eh?
<xed_> tga: that.. means ... nothing to me.
<GammaRay> viper12: overall responsivenessis silly..
<crimsun> xed_: enable multiverse
<johnwl> yeah you can drop to the command line and be smoking fast on just about anything i guess
<xed_> crimsun..! THATS the person who helped me before!
<xed_> I remember now!
<xed_> I forgot .. I know I have to edit a certain file to enable it
<tga> you're it crimsun
<xed_> I can't remmeber the file name
<GammaRay> if they all run the same software.. I think they will be about the same.
<Slack_Rox> brb
<xed_> Ello?
<xed_> Anyone?
<xed_> Tell me how to enable mult-verse?
<crimsun> xed_: you can add it using Synaptic>Settings>Repositories, or you can use an editor to add it manually to /etc/apt/sources.list
<GammaRay> xed_: you must go to the dark portal
<crimsun> xed_: the former method is probably more intuitive
<viper12> not necessarily gammaray......for instance, if one were using an optimized and customized gentoo version of gnome, it would probably be tons quicker than say a 'stock' non optimized version of gnome running on another distro.
<StudioGhibli> Hello. need help. Am running Debian unstable. but will reinstall. So want to try out Ubuntu, adn maybe stick to it. Which iso should i download? the new hoary iso?
<tga> the latest kernel-image-2.6 seems to be 2.6.8-2
<xed_> crimsun: I remember I did it with the latter method.. as thats how you told me to do it before.
<tga> StudioGhibli: if you run debian unstable you can download any iso, then upgrade to the greatest latest thing
<viper12> tga, if you're repositories are opened to 'universe/multi in hoary, the newer kernels are there.)
<tga> thanks vincent_
<tga> viper12 rather
<viper12> np
<GammaRay> viper12: nope. Any distro worth it's salt optimizes for x86 about as much as it can already.
<xed_> crimsun, remind me has to how I can get my sound working again?
<StudioGhibli> tga: can i dist-upgrade to unstable to Ubuntu?
<crimsun> tga: for warty, 2.6.8.1-5-*
<StudioGhibli> tga: can i dist-upgrade from unstable to Ubuntu?
<viper12> not here to argue with you gamma.......but lets just agree to disagree on that one and let it lie.
<thoreauputic> StudioGhibli: you can dist-upgrade warty> hoary, yeah
<crimsun> StudioGhibli: search the wiki. The short answer: yes. The long answer: not recommended, you'll have headaches.
<StudioGhibli> crimsun: oops.
<GammaRay> viper12: I don't see any new insights on compilers from gentoo
<StudioGhibli> headaches is not something i want. already have one from flu
<xed_> crimsun, how do I enable the multiverse?
<xed_> with the sources.list file that is
<johnwl> starter guide tells you how zed
<StudioGhibli> thoreauputic: no. i use Debian. Unstable. Want to try Ubuntu.
<johnwl> xed
<crimsun> StudioGhibli: if you'd like to try Ubuntu, why not try the Array-6 images?
<thoreauputic> StudioGhibli: OK - got it (bit slow)
<crimsun> StudioGhibli: (/topic)
<xed_> Does the starter guide tell me how to get my fan to not be so loud?
<xed_> (for my laptop tha tis)
<StudioGhibli> yeah. just copied that URL to the browser.
<johnwl> the installer should pop up that starter guide as soon as new users log in
<johnwl> lol
<StudioGhibli> thoreauputic: hehe.
<viper12> i so agree with that john. lol
<Quarupt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quarupt>   fglrx-driver: Depends: xserver-xfree86 (>= 4.3)
<Quarupt> E: Broken packages
<Quarupt> so i need xfree86 to install the ATI modules for 3d accel?
<johnwl> seriously if people would just follow the first half of that they would save a ton of time
<StudioGhibli> Does hoary install clean and neat on a IBM thinkpad? T41p.
<viper12> that was the FIRST thing I did......after install......and read it through BEFORE install.
<xed_> So.. the starter guide doesn't really tell me how to shut off my noisy fan.. =/
<StudioGhibli> without tweaking around for a couple of days?
<StudioGhibli> xed: heh
<johnwl> xed: WD40 :)
<jdub> StudioGhibli: yes
<viper12> studio.....if you've got the bandwidth..........why not download the array6 live cd and see?
<xed_> ... that .. really wouldn't help me.
<tga> viper12: I seem to have universe in my hoary sources but I can't see anything newer than 2.6.8
<paleblue> hello
<xed_> johnwl, wd40.. really wouldn't help me with that..
<Quarupt> so...
<StudioGhibli> jdub: nice :) i'd love that.
<Panzerboy> tga: that's because you've been a baaaaad boy :-)
<johnwl> xed: my mini atx is noisy too
<StudioGhibli> Can i copy my /home/username and stuff will work fine?
<tga> hah, everyone knows that
<raggedgentleman> paleblue, lo
<paleblue> can anyone help me to change the resolution that gdm uses?
<StudioGhibli> i'll try that first .if it does'nt work out, will rip it out.
<tga> StudioGhibli: if you run the same version apps yes
<Quarupt> anyone know why i cant find the Xorg fglrx package?
<viper12> tga, I should the 2.6.10-4 kernel in the 'base' section..........are you using synaptic?
<thewolf> When I use either the livecd or install cd the keyboard doesn't respond... what should I do?
<StudioGhibli> the ubuntu sources already have a 2.6.11 kernel?
<Quarupt> ?
<tga> viper12: for some reason synaptic won't show the Repositories dialog. I'm doing it the old fashioned way
<StudioGhibli> jdub: Does ubuntu run all spiffy on the thinkpad?
<xed_> So.. no one bothered to explain as to how I could lower my .. or shut off my fan..
<jdub> StudioGhibli: yes
<StudioGhibli> yay
<viper12> tga........when was the last time you updated stuff in hoary?
* StudioGhibli does the happy dance.
<tga> xed_: what CPU do you have?
<johnwl> thewolf: that happened to me (usb wireless keyboard) and i just plugged in an old ps2 keyboard to hit ENTER and then unplugged it and the wireless one worked the rest of the install
<thewolf> I'm not sure if the install cd freezes, should the cursor blink?
<tga> viper12: oh 5 minutes ago or so
<Slack_Rox> hells the diff between the iso's in 4.10 and warty lol
<xed> tga: P4
<viper12> then apt-get reinstall the package manager, I'd say.......something sounds borked over there. :(
<thewolf> johnwl, I'll try that. I have had similar problems with USB keyboards and linux
<thewolf> Thanks, back soon if it fails and back much later if it works ;)
<xed> tga, ?
<johnwl> as soon as you hit enter unplug it and the usb one will probably work
<StudioGhibli> only 3% of the download done :/
<viper12> slack......what difference?  4.10 IS warty...maybe misunderstanding your question.
<tga> xed: you need to load a cpu frequency scaling module and then tell it to use a lower frequency
* StudioGhibli dips thoreauputic in walden
<tga> xed: I only know how to do it on an AMD system
<Slack_Rox> oh on the mirrors they have a 4.10 dir and warty dir with same .iso's it looks like
<xed> tga: Damn.. damnit all
<xed> There's gotta be a way
<tga> viper12: kernel-image-2.6-k7: Depends: kernel-image-2.6.8-2-k7 but it is not installable
<thoreauputic_> StudioGhibli: actually the nick is more about Civil Disobedience ;-)
<viper12> k7?  what in gawds name do you want with a k7?  er.........tga, how hold is that box? lol
<StudioGhibli> thoreauputic: :) i liked that book. -.-
<xed> crimsun, think you could help me out with this issue?
<Slack_Rox> Dont matter I'm pulling one now... gonna try it in vmware
<StudioGhibli> thoreauputic: must've read it like 50 times.
<crimsun> xed: which issue?
<tga> viper12: afaik Athlons are K7
<viper12> no
<tga> viper12: does this look sensible? deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<xed> crimsun, the fan.. its constantly running on my laptop... how do I make it so its silent....?
<viper12> athlons (32bit processors) are 386/686 for the kernel.  the k7 is older chipset, and the amd64 processors require the amd specific kernel.
<crimsun> xed: I'm not familiar w/ that; try searching the wiki
<EndGame> xed, cut off all the fins
<johnwl> lol
<viper12> tga, that looks right.
<viper12> lemme check mine. just sec.
<Slack_Rox> lol
<EndGame> or just unplug it
<raggedgentleman> if something crashes on your sound device how do you free it back up?
<xed> crimsun, thank you
<raggedgentleman> with out rebooting
<xed> EndGame,  har dee har har
<EndGame> what the hell do you need a fan in a laptop anyways
<raggedgentleman> cuz i gots no sounds
<tga> viper12: just by the description, 686 is PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/P4.
<hayden> i tried to install mplayer but it says it depends on libartsc0, libfribidi0 and other things, how do i update them?
<tga> viper12: and K7 is Duron/Athlon
<raggedgentleman> but i did a minute agot
<xed> EndGame, yeah! While I'm at it.. why not just DESTROY my laptop!
<EndGame> what processor is it running?
<xed> Infact, I think I don't need a PC.. I'll just go kill myself
<xed> EndGame, Pentium 4 2.8GHz
<tga> hayden: add "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" to your sources.list, then install mplayer
<EndGame> shit, its not worth it
<viper12> no tga.  686 is applicable for the amd 32bit processors (athlon).
<hayden> k
<xed> EndGame, what's not worth it?
<EndGame> a pentium
* tga shrugs.. it makes no difference anyway
<crimsun> hayden: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<EndGame> :-)
<Mr_Milenko> does anyone know where the GRUB binarie is in Ubuntu? im trying to setup webmin for it.. or is the binarie itself installed on the MBR?
<xed> a pentium is not worth what?
<Slack_Rox> Kill yourself cause yer fan is too loud in laptop?
<EndGame> anything
<Mr_Milenko> binary*
<Mr_Milenko> damn im tired
<raggedgentleman> how do you kill all programs using a specific device
<crimsun> hayden: pay close attention to the section regarding which repositories you need to add
<xed> EndGame, extremist, aren't you?
<tga> Mr_Milenko: `which grub`
<EndGame> gentoo on amd
<hayden> URI:            ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<hayden> Distribution:   testing (use unstable here if you are using hoary)
<hayden> Section(s):     main
<EndGame> that's where its at :-)
<crimsun> hayden: repositorie_S_
<tga> raggedgentleman: find them with `lsof | grep devicename`
<EndGame> one of my roomies is running ubuntu, though
<EndGame> its really easy, and good for beginners, i suggest it to all my windows friends
<EndGame> its just not for me
<Mr_Milenko> thanks
<tga> true, Ubuntu is easier than vanilla Debian because it comes with a working desktop
<hayden> crimsun: should i put testing main or unstable main at the end of the line
<tga> hayden: are you using warty or hoary?
<hayden> warty
<tga> hayden: testing
<hayden> ok
<crimsun> hayden: (you need the repo listed below that one, too)
<viper12> just checked...........tga.....currently the 340m isn't working with 3d rendering, so I'm guessing that the 320m.........ain't either. sorry to see that. :(
<xed> This sucks
<crimsun> hayden: (hence why I said repositorie_S_)
<thoreauputic> hayden: funnily enough you just posted your own answer a few lines up ;/
<raggedgentleman> tga, yay it worked thankyou kind sir
<xed> I REALLY need to find a way to lower this fan
<tga> synaptic: relocation error: synaptic: undefined symbol: _ZN10pkgAcquire3RunEi
<xed> this is getting too LOUD
<tga> aiiie :\
<hayden> crimsun: soz, i dont understand what that means
<tga> xed: wait until it starts to melt
<tga> raggedgentleman: np, lsof is an useful tool
<xed> tga: come on man =(
<crimsun> hayden: there are two repositories you need to add. nerim.net is only one.
<xed> I need to figure this out
<hayden> ok
<hayden> and your one
<raggedgentleman> tga, and i never knew about him, so thnksX2 =oP
<Quarupt> How can i see what driver Xorg is using? to test if i set up this ati driver right
<hayden> should the line look like this: deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<xed> I don't see anything in the guide here which could help me..
<Quarupt> ...?
<Mr_Milenko> is it possible to give GRUB a graphical menu?
<johnwl> laptop fan thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13954
<tga> Mr_Milenko: you can have a background picture, yes
<Mr_Milenko> i mean without re-installing
<crimsun> hayden: yes, the directions are explicit
<Mr_Milenko> what would i have to change
<tga> Mr_Milenko: you would have to configure and run grub again.. I've never done it though
<Quarupt> How do i reconfigure Xorg?
<tga> Quarupt: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Quarupt> no the script
<Quarupt> with dpkg
<tga> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-something?
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quarupt> its like dpkg --reconfigure xorg or something
<Quarupt> ya
<xed> Created device node /dev/mwave .
<xed> FATAL: Error inserting mwave (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/char/mwave/mwave.ko): Input/output error
<xed> Starting Mwave modem: (module mwave did not load) /etc/init.d/mwavem: error: /dev/mwave does not exist.  Exiting.
<xed> invoke-rc.d: initscript mwavem, action "start" failed.
<xed> dpkg: error processing mwavem (--configure):
<xed>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<xed> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xed>  mwavem
<thoreauputic> xed: DIE
<xed> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xed> ahhhh SHIT
<xed> Sorry sorry
<xed> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xed> I only meant to copy and paste that
<tga> xed: 1) paste in #flood 2) wtf is mwave?
<xed> I don't know.. I wish I knew..
<xed> This is getting really complicated
<xed> But thats the error I'm getting .. repeatedly
<xed> Trying to install anything .. and thats what I get
<johnwl> did you google mwave?
<Quarupt> howto restart gdm?
<paleblue> can someone help me to set the resolution that gdm uses? the logon screen displays in a high res and it's only when gnome starts that I get my chosen 1024x768... also I've been trying to use fluxbox but it uses the higher resolution set by gdm
<Quarupt> howto restart gdm?
<tga> Quarupt: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tga> or just ctrl+alt+backspace in gdm
<tga> I keep forgetting about the sudo part, I just sudo su in an xterm
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: you've been told this before i think - keep notes?
<johnwl> or just visit THE STARTER GUIIDE :)
<Quarupt> No i havent actually
* tga begins taking notes of all the stuff he asks on IRC
<Anubis> gdm is broken
<Anubis> it wont install
<Anubis> it is linked to ubuntu artwork pacakge
<tga> Anubis: are you dist-upgrading by any chance?
* EndGame sighs
<thoreauputic> tga: copy paste into a text editor is one way :) I have  file called "remeberthis.txt" ;-)
<thoreauputic> doh *remember
<xed> How do I go about mounting my other partition?
<xed> Wait wait
<xed> This is probably in the starter guide
<johnwl> lol
<pro> i have a bot i tell him to remember stuff for me
<thoreauputic> hehe
<paleblue> xed: what kind of partition is it?
<tga> a trouble ticket bot would be interesting on bigger support chans
* tga keeps searching for a 2.6.10 kernel-image
<crimsun> tga: linux-image
<xed> paleblue, ntfs
<thoreauputic> actually a channel bot would be useful for repeated questions (like configuring X)
<weez> i got my mouse working...one more question...i'm having trouble mounting my windows partition....
<crimsun> tga: kernel-image => Debian. linux-image => Ubuntu
<tga> d'oh
<johnwl> did that thread help weez?
<tga> thanks crimsun, that really helped
<weez> not really...i had resatarted my computer numerous imes before asking you guys for help...but when I restarted my computer the last time, my mouse suddenly worked...i don't know what happed.
<johnwl> sometimes you just have to accept it and move on lol
<Quarupt> okay, i installed the Glfrx module or whatever and now im stuck in like 800x600 and it wont let me change it?
<EndGame> and you dont need to know
<weez> wanna help me out in accessing my mp3's on my windows partition?
<EndGame> just know that it works and be thankful, right
<EndGame> what is this? windows?
<weez> i'll be good to go after that...
<Quarupt> I can see like 4 lines in xchat
<tga> weez: sure, apt-get install proftpd
<Quarupt> anyone know why this might be happening?
<crimsun> I generally recommend vsftpd over proftpd, but that's just preference.
<Quarupt> maybe i just need to go back to the plain ati driver
<johnwl> weez: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Quarupt> so no one else has had this problem with the gl ati driver?
<tga> Quarupt: check your X logs
<pro> hey uMkulu
<Quarupt> the error says x server doesnt support RandR or something
<pro> uMkulu, what is ubuntu?
<uMkulu> pro: no idea
<Quarupt> im gunna switch it back to the ati driver
<tga> main CPU turn on !! `cat cpuinfo_max_freq > scaling_max_freq`
<weez> i have vsftpd now...now what?
<johnwl> did you see the link i posted?
<hayden> how come when i tell mplayer to go full screen the video stays the same size
<pro> uMkulu, ubuntu is a high tech linux distribution based on the GNU/Debian linux, but more upto date and user friendly
<uMkulu> OK, pro.
<tga> weez: oh man, that was a joke.. ftpd is useful for running a ftp over the net (for, like, sharing your mp3s with me)
<pro> uMkulu, what is ubuntu?
<uMkulu> i guess ubuntu is a high tech linux distribution based on the GNU/Debian linux, but more upto date and user friendly
<monoxide> i currently have a hoary install that was updated from a warty install but there are some things that are not wokring quite right. is there a way to install hoary again once i get the final cd release with the same packages i have installed now?
<tga> hayden: try mplayer -zoom movie.avi
<johnwl> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<thoreauputic> pro: aha, the bot has arrived!
<pro> geiabonga, spallie
<hayden> im using the gui though
<tga> I haven't seen the gui in years
<weez> okay..i have it mounted..but they're all .mdm files...i don't know what these are...that's been my problem
<pro> yeah, and the word ubuntu is Zulu, and in Zulu uMkulu is "Chief"
<Jeezis> anyone here know how i can use knoppix to set up ubuntu?
<weez> i figured I had mounted the wrong hda or something...but i tried all of them
<raggedgentleman> pro, whats wrong with you?
<tga> Jeezis: it is probably easier to get an Ubuntu CD
<FAST> whats the quick way to sharpen an image in the gimp ?
<raggedgentleman> pro, do you always spread your knowledge this way?!
<pro> raggedgentleman, nothing? i got some sleep last night
<tga> FAST: you may have better luck on irc.gimp.net, #gimp
<pro> first time in over 3 months i slept for longer then 5 hours
<Quarupt> so much for Gl ATI driver
<pro> FAST, try this....
<Quarupt> guess no #D support for me
<Quarupt> :(
<tga> Quarupt: check your xorg.conf for modes and your logs for any errors
<raggedgentleman> pro, u scary me, i though you a bot =o)
<Quarupt> i set the modes
<monoxide> i currently have a hoary install that was updated from a warty install but there are some things that are not wokring quite right. is there a way to install hoary again once i get the final cd release with the same packages i have installed now? i dont mind losing my config files, but i want all my current sw installed
<pro> open layers, duplicate the layer, and set the type to overlay, then add a new black layer, put it between the 2 layers and then make it overlay too
<Quarupt> i know what modes were there
<pro> then CTRL+M to merge and done
<Quarupt> what logs?
<tga> monoxide: what's wrong with your Hoary?
<crimsun> monoxide: dpkg -l  lists all packages currently installed
<johnwl> sounds like a personal question
<pro> raggedgentleman, i get that often.... in real life too
<tga> Quarupt:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pro> 8)
<viper12> tga:  just went over some more info on the different processor kernels......and this is the generally accepted kernel processor branching:
<viper12>  1. sudo apt-get install linux-686 for newer Intel/AthlonXP
<viper12> 2. sudo apt-get install linux-k7 for any AMD Processors
<viper12> 3. sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp for Dual Intel Processors
<weez> well, i don't have any mp3's on this partition in the first place
<Quarupt> can i grep that with (EE)
<Quarupt> ?
<johnwl> sudo apt-get install commodore64
<tga> viper12: alright, I'll go with 686 then
<monoxide> several programs segfault on load, had troubles with sound and things like gnome crashing
<weez> how do I get rid of vftpd?
<tga> weez: apt-get remove vsftpd
<monoxide> crimsun, any way to load that list back in?
<weez> thanks
<pro> weez dpkg --purge vftpd
<monoxide> other than manually
<viper12> the k7 will work, but the 'new' amd xp line......ra-posedly s'posed to be better.......yer mileage may vary.  ;)
<crimsun> monoxide: with some shell magic, yes
<pro> and i think its actually vsftpd
<Quarupt> not one line with (EE)
* monoxide will check how long the list is after apt is finished
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, drx is reconfigure X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ( or xserver-xorg in Hoary)
<tga> Quarupt: are you sure your config is right then? try to ctrl+alt+PAD_+
<uMkulu> OK, thoreauputic.
<viper12> time to crawl towards the bed. take care all.
<weez> it never installed it anyway...anyway, you guys know what the hell an mdm file is...i have my file system mounted...however...i don't recognize any of them
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: what is drx
<Quarupt> wtf is PAD_+
<uMkulu> i think drx is reconfigure X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ( or xserver-xorg in Hoary)
<thoreauputic> hmm - good bot, uMkulu
<uMkulu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> haha
<Quarupt> oh fast res switching
<raggedgentleman> pro, no i just wanted to play with the bot =o)
<Quarupt> cool
<tga> weez: try `file foo.mdm`
<johnwl> weez: check this thread if that doesnt work http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:EIjrKTnXwDkJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-385.html+ubuntu+windows+partition+&hl=en&start=5
<johnwl> good god thats an ugly url
<tga> www.tinyurl.co
<tga> www.tinyurl.com rather
<pro> raggedgentleman, uMkulu is the bot, go mad
<mpq> okay, there is definitely something wrong with my computer
<goldfish_> is it gay?
<mpq> apart from that
<goldfish_> lol
<mpq> I can't use irc and firefox at the same time for some reason
<tga> 2.6.11-1-686, here I go
<monoxide> heh
<mpq> when I open irc, it decides that there aren't any websites on the internet
<tga> my brain does that too
<johnwl> maybe you installed palmOS
<mpq> but irc works perfectly
<raggedgentleman> could it be a firewall thingy?
<mpq> I don't see why
<mpq> I've never had trouble before today
<raggedgentleman> what did you do today?
<raggedgentleman> starting from when you woke =o)
<monoxide> hosts file?
<weez> ugh..i'll sort it out tomorrow. thanks anyways guys!
<mpq> I didn't really did anything
<mpq> I was browsing
<mpq> then I checked irc
<mpq> and now I can't access any websites
<monoxide> mpq, what sort of connection are you on?
<johnwl> did you try killing the processes for both and then restarting?
<mpq> cable
<Quarupt> tga, heres the error
<tga> great, Ubuntu is taking exactly 50% of my 5.6G root partition
<mpq> it occured to me that I've had trouble with this connection before
<monoxide> so i dont suppose its possible that irc is hogging your bandwidth? :/
<Jentoo000> yay i just installed ubuntu and im on it
<Jentoo000> it looks really impressive
<tga> lol monoxide
<mpq> it hasn't done this before
* monoxide gets that alot on dialup...
<hayden> how do i mount a network share with samba on boot?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, guide is the unofficial Ubuntu guide at http://ubuntuguide.org - for help with restricted formats, mplayer and all manner of other helpful stuff...
<uMkulu> OK, thoreauputic.
<johnwl> grats jentoo
<monoxide> apt as well...
<tga> hayden: you stick it in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: guide
<uMkulu> rumour has it guide is the unofficial Ubuntu guide at http://ubuntuguide.org - for help with restricted formats, mplayer and all manner of other helpful stuff
<hayden> i tried that but it didnt work
<Quarupt> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<thoreauputic> right
<tga> hayden: iirc file system type "smbfs"
<johnwl> now spam that every 2 minutes Umkulu
<Quarupt> wtf
<monoxide> hayden, with /etc/fstab, the type of the mount is smbfs
<hayden> ok
<Quarupt> man and i have 3d Acell to, but im stuck in this weak ass res
<Jentoo000> how do i check my hard drive, and how much room i got left, i forgot the command it for dh -h or something
<tga> Jentoo000: df -h
<tga> Jentoo000: aka disk free
<Quarupt> tga, so ya know what i should try now, can ya look at my config maybe?
<Jentoo000> whats tmpfs
<hayden> will try this now
<tga> Quarupt: dump it in #flood and I'll take a look
<Jentoo000> it doesnt show my swap
<johnwl> Jentoo: or applications>system tools>system monitor
<zenrox> Jentoo000,  swap in a way
<Quarupt> thanks
<monoxide> Jentoo000, df
<Jentoo000>  /dev/shm
<plx> anyone setup networking with a vmware virtual machine in ubuntu?
<offbyone> Hola
<uMkulu> hola, offbyone
<Jentoo000> whats that? my win98?
<Quarupt> tga, uh wheres xorg keep it again?
<tga> Quarupt: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<offbyone> So: /me just decided, what the hell, why not try Haory.
<Quarupt> thx
<offbyone> s/Haory/Hoary
<offbyone> And...
<offbyone> No more DRI
<offbyone> -> 3D things are gone now.
<offbyone> (Cursed X.org :)
<offbyone> Anyone know how to make it work? I have a mobility Radeon, and under Warty I had good 3D performance.
<offbyone> Now, glxgears looks like I could draw it faster.
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats , for help with setting up java, flash, mp3 and video
<uMkulu> OK, thoreauputic.
<Jentoo000> lol i only got 1.7 GBS left :P
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: restricted
<uMkulu> restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats , for help with setting up java, flash, mp3 and video
<tga> Jentoo000: Giga BS?
<Jentoo000> giga
<Jentoo000> im connected to a router how can i look into my other computer through the router?
<offbyone> I can provide dmesg/xorg logs/etc...
<Jentoo000> ?
<offbyone> the xorg logs show DRI: yes, the glxinfo shows it "no"
<Jentoo000> do i use samba to communicate with the other computer
<Jentoo000> ?
<monoxide> offbyone, i dont have dri either i dont think
<offbyone> I have agpgart, intel_agp, and radeon modules loaded.
<johnwl> Jentoo: think so..not my area of expertise tho
<zenrox> Jentoo000,  go to www.ubuntuguide.org for info and any thang
<johnwl> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<monoxide> Jentoo000, is it a linux or a windows box?
<Jentoo000> im using ubuntu now my other computer is XP
<must> hiiii....gabung yuk !
<monoxide> samba is your best bet then
<Quarupt> tga, its in #flood
<Quarupt> its too big
<Quarupt> maybe i should use pastebin
<zenrox> yep samba is easy to set up
<Quarupt> tga, ya see enough or ya need the whole thing?
<monoxide> you CAN get nfs for windows... but its probably not worth it
<thoreauputic> pro: is there a shortcut for the bot? like ! or @ ?
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<must> thank yuor
<thoreauputic> nope
<thoreauputic> @restricted
<thoreauputic> hmm OK
<Jentoo000> maybe samba is already installed how do i find out
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: restricted
<uMkulu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats , for help with setting up java, flash, mp3 and video
<thoreauputic> OK that'll do I guess
<zenrox> Jentoo000, read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<zenrox> Jentoo000, and also look for mounting windows partions in ubuntu
<Jentoo000> what is smbfs
<Jentoo000> i just apt-getted samba its downloading at the moment
<thoreauputic> samba file system
<Jentoo000> ok
<zenrox> thats how linux knows its a networked file system
<Jentoo000> so i have to apt-get that as well
<zenrox> yes
<zenrox> usualy you can do apt-get install app1 app2 etc....
<zenrox> that way you dont have to ap-get so ofton
<zenrox> errr apt-get
<Jentoo000> im going to install emule
<zenrox> is that ubuntuguide.org what you wanted
<Jentoo000> :) yes
<zenrox> good
<zenrox> hehehehehe
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, howto is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15 for a listing of useful howtos and frequently asked questions
<uMkulu> OK, thoreauputic.
<zenrox> got quiet all of a suddon
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: howto
<uMkulu> it has been said that howto is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15 for a listing of useful howtos and frequently asked questions
<Quarupt> ATTENTION anyone in here with a 9600 series readeon card with the fglrx module working?
<zenrox> writing a bot
<Quarupt> please
<Jentoo000> i dont even know my XP's username :P
<tga> ACHTUNG
<zenrox> thoreauputic, writing a bot
<zenrox> Jentoo000, the name you login with on winxp
<Jentoo000> yes
<Quarupt> I really wanna get this working
<thoreauputic> zenrox: it's pro's bot - I'm teaching it some keywords
<Jentoo000> your_system_username
<zenrox> Quarupt, check #ati
<Madeye> guys, I'm setting up a weekly cron job to download backup for about 70 website on my server, now what I want to do, to compare if the backup file has any changes to download it, so I will save some bandwidth with backup that didn't changes. any idea How to do it ? the comparision ?
<Quarupt> Help im stuck in 800x600 trying the fglrx driver for ATI 9600
<thoreauputic> Madeye: look at rsync
<Jentoo000> how do i find my network username and the your_system_username
<zenrox> Jentoo000, your_system_username= winxp login name
<Jentoo000> Administrator i suppose
<zenrox> Jentoo000, that will work
<Jentoo000> didnt work ...
<Jentoo000> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user Administrator. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<Jentoo000> dont know
<zenrox> ya the user anem of your linux box
<zenrox> name
<Jentoo000> oh lol
<Madeye> thanks thoreauputic
<Quarupt> well #ati is dead
<zenrox> setting up the server right
<Jentoo000> whats SMB?
<Jentoo000> yes
<Quarupt> i would really like to figure this one out
<goldfish_> Jentoo000: smb = samba
<zenrox> use the username of your linux box
<zenrox> that your using right now
<monoxide> SMB = samba
<Jentoo000> oh lol im such a newb why do i have to keep writing sudo what does it do?
<zenrox> sudo so you can run thangs in a root session
<goldfish_> Because you touch yourself at night?
<tga> Jentoo000: if you want a root shell do `sudo su`
<tga> Jentoo000: the root account has no password by default
<zenrox> or sudo -s and type your userpass
<Jentoo000> "your network username" dont know :(
<Quarupt> tga
<tga> Quarupt
<Quarupt> no luck for me yet
<tga> same here, I just grabbed 2.6.11 and trying again
<Quarupt> wanna look at my logs still
<Quarupt> hey guys whats the pastebin site?
<zenrox> pastebin.com
<Quarupt> pastebin.net?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: drivers is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto , for HOWTOs on ATI and Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu
<tga> d'oh, there's no 2.6.11 fglrx module
<uMkulu> OK, thoreauputic.
<Quarupt> okay
<Jentoo000> do i have to create a new network user first?
<zenrox> no
<Jentoo000> in order to edit the smb file
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: drivers
<uMkulu> drivers is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto , for HOWTOs on ATI and Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu
<Jentoo000> because i dont know my network username
<zenrox> your username =networkname
<Quarupt> where does xorg keep its log again?
<Jentoo000> ok..
<zenrox> Quarupt, /var/log
<Jentoo000> is my systems username ubuntu because it says on my terminal @ubuntu
<Quarupt> and whats the file called again?
<zenrox> Jentoo000,  are you using the livecd
<Jentoo000> zenrox: no i just installed ubuntu :)
<Jentoo000> it took a while :S
<zenrox> Jentoo000,  why did you chouse ubuntu as a username
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: dw is Look, "doesn't work" seems to be a common error message, but I've never seen it: Can you be a bit more specific about what's happening?
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: no idea
<goldfish_> lol
<Jentoo000> i only have 1.7 gigs of space, so id like to put my stuff on my XP comp 100 gigs
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> uMkulu,  dw is Look, "doesn't work" seems to be a common error message, but I've never seen it: Can you be a bit more specific about what's happening?
<uMkulu> i don't know, thoreauputic
<kzm> Hi and good morning
<tga> Jentoo000: make sure you have a fat32 partition, writing on NTFS can cause problems
<Jentoo000> zenrox: my username is my name but the guide says edit smbusers, and it says  your_system_username = "your network username"
<kzm> Anybody else have problems with mplayer from marillat?
<kzm> (on warty)
<thoreauputic> ? restricted
<zenrox> ya you use your username
<Jentoo000> is my system username my loging?
<zenrox> Jentoo000, yes
<Jentoo000> so its (username) = (username)
<thoreauputic> OK that isn't the synatax problem...
<Quarupt> TGA, or anyone else who might be able to help
<zenrox> no you keep your_system_username=
<Quarupt> http://pastebin.com/249133
<Jentoo000> why
<TomAraya> Hello
<uMkulu> hello, TomAraya
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, dw is Doesn't Work (tm) doesn't tell us much - can you be more specific, please
<uMkulu> i haven't a clue, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hrmph
<zenrox> thats how it knows that systemuers name = your username
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: drivers
<uMkulu> it has been said that drivers is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto , for HOWTOs on ATI and Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu
<Jentoo000> exactly i wrote (username) = (username)
<zenrox> no
<Quarupt> thoreauputic, i followed that, i am having a very different error
<TomAraya> I found this really good Linux FAQ for newbs like me at work, it was totally making everything click.. when I went back to my computer later on it crashed though and now I can't find it.
<zenrox> you keep your_system_username =
<Quarupt> tga, ya still with me?
<tga> Quarupt: yeah, downgrading to 2.6.10-4 atm
<monoxide> Jentoo000, example:     Jentoo = "WindowsUser"
<thoreauputic> uMkulu,  dw is Doesn't Work (tm) doesn't tell us much - can you be more specific, please
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: no idea
<zenrox> you keep your_system_username = (usernam)
<TomAraya> I guess you pretty much have to learn your way around Bash if you're going ot run Linux though, huh?
<thoreauputic> wtf
<zenrox> monoxide,  no
<waseem> hi do any of you guys recommend a good media player for movies...wmv, mpeg, etc.
<waseem> totem doesnt seem to be working for me
<TomAraya> waseem, everyone seems to recommend Mplayer.
<waseem> oh ok thanks
<monoxide> waseem, mplayer
<zenrox> gxine
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific?
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: wish i knew
<schasi> waseem: what did you do to get totem working? What does it fail in?
<thoreauputic> the bot is refusing to co-operate
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: bad bot !
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: i'm not following you...
<goldfish_> lol
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  slap it
<Quarupt> tga, so ya dont have time to look, or are ya doing this, just to see if when you try you have a simmilar problem?
<thoreauputic> no, you aren't
* goldfish_ slaps uMkulu 
<zenrox> uMkulu, bad bod
<uMkulu> zenrox: excuse me?
<zenrox> uMkulu, bad bot
<uMkulu> zenrox: what?
<goldfish_> uMkulu: asl?
<uMkulu> goldfish_: bugger all, i dunno
* thoreauputic smites uMkulu with a Windows ME CD and a Bill Gates effigy
<zenrox> lol
<monoxide> lol
<zenrox> uMkulu,  bad bot is when you sit down
<uMkulu> OK, zenrox.
<zenrox> uMkulu, bad bot
<uMkulu> i heard bad bot was when you sit down
<thoreauputic> hey, why is it listening to zenrox?
<zenrox> dont know
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> Because you touch yourself at night?
<zenrox> no
<zenrox> just uMkulu
<thoreauputic> uMkulu,  dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific?
<Quarupt> tga, how ya doing?
<uMkulu> i don't know, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hmm
<tga> Quarupt: same old
<goldfish_> uMkulu,  dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much.
<uMkulu> OK, goldfish_.
<goldfish_> *sigh*
<tga> does anyone know if the Warty CD include 2.6.8 kernel sources?
<goldfish_> uMkulu: dw
<uMkulu> it has been said that dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much.
<goldfish_> uMkulu,  dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much.
<uMkulu> i already had it that way, goldfish_.
<goldfish_> gah
<thoreauputic> goldfish_: OK, it doesn't like me any more
<thoreauputic> :(
<zenrox> uMkulu, dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific?
<TomAraya> uMkulu, bad bot
<uMkulu> no idea, zenrox
<uMkulu> i heard bad bot was when you sit down
<Quarupt> tga, ya think i should give up?
<pignu> just what are you all doing, with the bot?
<tga> Quarupt: never :)
<goldfish_> uMkulu,  dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much.
<uMkulu> i already had it that way, goldfish_.
<Quarupt> well i dunno what to do
<Jentoo000> it says Replace with the following line
<Jentoo000>    security = user replace it with what?
<tga> does the Warty CD include 2.6.8 kernel sources?
<thoreauputic> maybe it's the ?
<zenrox> uMkulu, dw is well  doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific?
<Quarupt> i have to chose 3d accel or higher res's
<uMkulu> i haven't a clue, zenrox
<goldfish_>  uMkulu, dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific?
<uMkulu> no idea, goldfish_
<thoreauputic> zenrox: could be it
<zenrox> uMkulu, dw is well doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific?
<Quarupt> i defenitly cant stay in 800x600
<uMkulu> i haven't a clue, zenrox
<goldfish_>  uMkulu, dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific.
<uMkulu> ...but dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much....
<tga> ok, let's try something else
<Quarupt> ok
<tga> gah, stop torturing the bot
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, dw is well doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific...
<TomAraya> Poor bot.
<tga> does anyone have a Warty CD handy?
<uMkulu> ...but dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much....
<Quarupt> i have the logs on pastebin if ya wanna se
<TomAraya> Hi uMkulu.
<tga> Quarupt: alright
<Quarupt> I do
<thoreauputic> haha
<goldfish_>  uMkulu, dw is also well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific.
<uMkulu> okay, goldfish_.
<Quarupt> i have 450 of them in my bag
<TomAraya> The bot hates me.
<goldfish_> uMkulu: dw
<uMkulu> i heard dw was well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. or well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific.
<thoreauputic> OK it won't change it
<zenrox> we need to tourcher the bot in a differnt chanel
<goldfish_> lol
<Jentoo000> ?
<TomAraya> Hi.
<TomAraya> Hello.
<Quarupt> But im running Hoary
<goldfish_> hi
<Jentoo000> can anyone help
<uMkulu> privet, goldfish_
<TomAraya> Oh, no period.
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: forget dw
<TomAraya> Hello
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: I forgot dw
<Quarupt> tga, can we talk in PM cause i can only see like 7 lines at a time in this res
<tga> lol, ok
<thoreauputic>  uMkulu, dw is  well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific.
<uMkulu> OK, thoreauputic.
<zenrox> thare
<goldfish_> woo
<neom> woohooo!
<zenrox> i had the right idea
<thoreauputic> the ? is the problem
<neom> I got my htaccess provlem fixed. :D
<neom> :D:D:D:D:D:
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: dw
<uMkulu> i think dw is well, doesn't work doesn't tell us much. Can you be a bit more specific.
<thoreauputic> ok
<zenrox> good
<zenrox> ok whats next
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: congratulations
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: i'm not following you...
<thoreauputic> hahe
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: good bot
<uMkulu> :)
<zenrox> uMkulu, congratulations is you poor the wine
<uMkulu> OK, zenrox.
<Jentoo000> hmm guess its working
<zenrox> uMkulu, congratulations
<uMkulu> i think congratulations is you poor the wine
<Jentoo000> Processing section "[printers] "
<Jentoo000> it said stuff like that
<pignu> Jentoo000: just what are you setting up?
<thoreauputic> zenrox: that should be "pour" I think
<zenrox> uMkulu, forget congratulations
<uMkulu> zenrox: I forgot congratulations
<zenrox> uMkulu, congratulations is you pour the wine
<uMkulu> OK, zenrox.
<zenrox> uMkulu, congratulations
<uMkulu> i heard congratulations was you pour the wine
<zenrox> thx
<Quarupt> How can i check my Xorg version?
<tga> and this is how bots get banned
<tga> Quarupt: Xorg -version
<thoreauputic> tga: true, it should be taught elsewhere
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  thats what i was saying
<thoreauputic> OK we should give it a rest I guess ;-)
<tga> can't you just msg the thing?
<plx> the gnome developers must have been stoned when they changed nautilus to the "the window is the folder"-paradigm.. (glad it's possible to turn it off)
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  ya the poor little egg
<thoreauputic> tga: I'll try it
<tga> uMkulu: what is mumu?
<uMkulu> mumu is good
<Xer> hi guys
<tga> yeah, it works, go teach it in private
<Xer> anyone know good script to make alive cd for ubuntu?
<Xer> :)
<Xer> ...
<binskipy2k5> anyone here ever use/try simplyMephis or gentooo in their linux experience
<pignu> hmm, Xer, I think your best shot is to look on how it, they created the one that exists.
<Xer> i tryed
<Jentoo000> it says here  replace this  security = user what do i replace it with?
<Xer> i broked my unbutnu 4times ;)
<goldfish_> lol
<Xer> now i reinstaleld it
<Xer> and i need a good script
<Xer> all shuted up!
<pignu> Xer What your looking for dont exist I belive.. just a script and it just works.
<Xer> i know
<Xer> i found alots of scripts
<Xer> and its need anthers packjes
<Xer> and sameone that pakjs dont work with me
<TomAraya> Can anyone recommend a good RTS free RTS game for linux?
<Xer> [they need Anrthers pakjs to] 
<Xer> antheres*
<waseem> my mplayer plugin isnt working, and neither is mplayer
<waseem> can anyone here help me out?
<Xer> mplayer?
<waseem> ya
<Xer> reinstall it ;)
<waseem> it came with ubuntu, and im new with linux...i still barely know how to install a program
<waseem> anyone want to walk me through the reinstallation process?
<Xer> waseeem
<Xer> wait after 1 week
<Xer> im thinking after my exams finshed to make a guid for ubuntu ;)
<waseem> can anyone here help?
<Jeezis> hell yeah, got x running
<pignu> waseem: what you trying todo?
<Jeezis> just default configuration, but it runs
<Jentoo000> dam didnt work
<waseem> install mplayer
<Xer> ???? ??? ???? ???? ????????
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: restricted
<uMkulu> hmmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats , for help with setting up java, flash, mp3 and video
<Xer> answer  waseem
<Xer> ???? ??? ???? ???? ????????
<thoreauputic> waseem: ^^
<waseem> its restricted though...
<Xer> i think you didnt doo it ;)
<Xer> did you added arabic to your linux?
<pignu> waseem: how you trying to install it?
<Xer> dpkg -i
<waseem> first i need to download it
<Xer> or from compuer
<waseem> xer are you talking to me?
<Xer> sys * cionfig
<Xer> yes
<hayden> how do i auto open a video file with mplayer from the gnome file browser?
<waseem> ya thats what i need to know
<Xer> lol
<tga> how can I see the list of files installed by a package?
<Xer> waseem do u know how to goo and open synpatic manger ?
<Xer> you will find your answer in that proggram :)
<waseem> yes
<waseem> ok thanks
<Xer> tga
<Rocco> may somebody help my according lm_sensors?
<Xer> your answer too in synpatic apps manger :)
<Rocco> may somebody help my according lm_sensors?
<brosio> anyone have ubuntu amd64 con nvidia 6600 pci-x ?
<pignu> Rocco: well, you could give more feedback what your trying todo, and read documentation for lmsensors.
<hayden> how do i auto open a video file with mplayer from the gnome file browser?
<Rocco> well, on booting i get an error like "make sure that /sys is mountet or try modprobe i2c_sensor"
<Rocco> /sys is mounted, but how can i modprobe something during booting? and even if i modprobe it after booting, "gDesklets" even doesn't work
<monoxide> dpkg -l seems to cut off part of the package names for some packages... anyway to fix this?
<Jentoo000> yay it worked, i can share stuff to my dads stuff :D
<Rocco> any idea pingu?
<Jentoo000> how can i look into my dads computer and put stuff on his computer off my comp?
<tga> you little haxx0r
<hayden> lol
<hayden> tga
<hayden> how do i auto open a video file with mplayer from the gnome file browser?
<Jentoo000> :P, i want to access my stuff on my dads computer how can i do that?
<Quarupt> Anyone know how to switch the opengl interface?
<plx> samba mangles filenames at special (german) characters like . how can i fix this?
<Quarupt> wheres the damn xorg.conf again?
<Jentoo000> which ones for linux source code or binaries?
<Jentoo000> ....
<Pluk> Quarupt, in /etc/X11/
<Quarupt> thx
<hayden> ok im stupid
<Pluk> lol how come
<monoxide> what is kubuntu?
<waseem> Hi i seem to be having a problem with mplayer and totem, mplayer won't even open or run, and totem isnt playing any of the movies.
<Pluk> ubuntu based on kde
<waseem> does anyone know what i can do?
<monoxide> Pluk, cant you get that just by uninstalling gnome and installing kde?
<Pluk> monoxide, yes but with kubuntu you just do a full install and get kde
* monoxide shrugs
<monoxide> some people are lazy... :P
<Pluk> i thought there was some better kde interaction between progs too then there is possible now with ubuntu and kde
<thewolf> Hello, I installed Ubuntu, but after the install it tries to load x, but fails.
<thewolf> I'm using a Radeon 9200SE
<thewolf> What could be wrong?
<hayden> when i choose full screen in mplayer, the video doesn't stretch to the full screen, can anyone tell me how to fix this
<waseem> mplayer wont even open for me
<waseem> can anyone help me with that?
<Jentoo000> how do i unzip a .zip file :S
<Pluk> waseem, try mplayer in a terminal that will give you more info
<waseem> pluk: i did that
<monoxide> what does mplayer say when you try to run it?
<waseem> it doesnt say anything
<waseem> it just doesnt open
<monoxide> Jentoo000, unzip <filename> ;)
<thewolf> waseem, when you run it from the terminal, does it say anything?
<Xer> waseem , do like i told you
<Xer> reboooooot
<waseem> thewolf: it just gives you information about mplayer
<waseem> no error messages or anything
<thewolf> Anyone help me? :(
<Xer> ha?
<plx> hayden: same here, it works with totem though..
<Pluk> hayden, edit .mplayer/configand add: vo=xv
<waseem> thewolf: i found one problem, Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<waseem> Warning unknown option skin at line 50
<waseem> Reading config file /root/.mplayer/config
<waseem> Reading /root/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/root/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<hayden> ok thanks
* Xer is get his bitch and send her to waseeeem [now can u hear me?!!] 
<Xer> lol
<hayden> where is .mplayer
<Jentoo000> im trying to ./configure and im root and it doesnt let me :( permission denied?
<Xer> you dont have codes
<thewolf> anyone?
<Pluk> hayden, if vo=xv doesnt work remove that line and add zoom=1 to that file
<Xer> jen , did u do sudo ?
<monoxide> waseem, why are you trying to run mplayer as root?
<hayden> pluk: where is .mplayer?
<Pluk> in your home directory /home/hayden/.mplayer/config
<waseem> because i was doing something as root earlier, my mistake
<hayden> ok thanks
<waseem> but its the same stuff
<waseem> it shows the same stuff when i run it normally
<hayden> ok ill try now
<hayden> that didnt work
<stingaa> can someone help me
<Xer> im going to download mplayer and see the problem ;)
<stingaa> im really getting desperate
<waseem> monoxide: here is the problem, Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<waseem> Warning unknown option skin at line 50
<waseem> Reading config file /home/waseem/.mplayer/config
<waseem> Reading /home/waseem/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/waseem/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<Jentoo000> why cant i have the permission to ./configure when im root?
<Xer> downloading will finshed after 48:21
<Xer> jentoo
<monoxide> waseem, you have no skins, no codecs. you need both before you can use mplayer
<Xer> same proggrams dont run if u are haveing rooot
<waseem> where can i get those
<monoxide> that is the problem
<Xer> i gived you the site
<Xer> mother fucker
<hayden> that worked, thansk heaps Pluk
<monoxide> i have no config file too, and it works fine
<Pluk> hayden, your welcome
<hayden> one more thing
<waseem> so it doesnt come with a default skin or anything?
<monoxide> waseem, check out ubuntuguide.org
<waseem> ok so once i download codecs and skins, how do i set them up?
<monoxide> no
<waseem> trust me ive been there
<waseem> it only tells you how to get an mplayer plugin
<hayden> when i run mplayer a window comes up and says new_face failed. maybe the font directory is wrong. please supply the font ./mplayer/subfont.ttf
<waseem> for firefox
<hayden> where can i find that
<thewolf> Can anyone help me get X working?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: keywords
<uMkulu> keywords is backports bugzilla games restricted guide drx howto topic faq support forum drivers
<thewolf> Or tell me why it isn't working :(
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: topic
<uMkulu> i think topic is that thing at the top of the page... Type /topic to read it. Yes. that means YOU....
<thoreauputic> hehe
<jeavis> hello
<uMkulu> hi, jeavis
<jeavis> I have a big problem with my gnome enverioment
<thewolf> hmm?
<thoreauputic> oh no it greets people as well!
<jeavis> When I star a session display me a error message
<stingaa> i have a big problem with my wireless usb adapter
<jeavis> uMkulu: THat said me your session during < 10 secs
<uMkulu> jeavis: sorry...
<jeavis> uMkulu: and restart de gnome
<uMkulu> jeavis: excuse me?
<jeavis> uMkulu: I cant enter to gnome
<uMkulu> jeavis: what?
<Jentoo000> guys im trying to isntall emule and it says here to sh ./configure but it says permission denied when im root why does this happen!!!?
<jeavis> uMkulu: When I star a session
<uMkulu> jeavis: excuse me?
<scaroo> Jentoo000, use the xmule/amule/mlmule package
<thewolf> Can anyone please help me with my X problem?
<Jentoo000> scaroo: what do you mean?
<scaroo> i meant mldonkey
<stingaa> can anyone help me with my wireless network adapter?
<scaroo> jentoo 'apt-get install amule'
<jeavis> uMkulu: gnome display a window that said me that the sesion during < 10 secs. and it restatrs the pc
<uMkulu> jeavis: what?
<jeavis> I cant enter to gnome, somebody can help me
<Summerborn> hello ubuntu fans
<thewolf> When the installer tries to start X it doesn't give me any errors.
<stingaa> ....anyone?
<thoreauputic> jeavis: FYI, uMkulu is a bot
<thewolf> stingaa, I second that anyone.
<stingaa> :)
<stingaa> ive been at this crap for like 4 hours (not an exxageration)
<TomAraya> Is it possible to change skins in RealPlayer? I've read a couple posts that say 'I don't think so' but haven't gotten any clarification.
<scizzo> stingaa: what is the problem?
<stingaa> i cant ger my wireless usb network adapter to work
<thewolf> stingaa, I just installed ubuntu, but can't do anything because it won't load X :(
<scizzo> thewolf: you can do a lot
<thewolf> I don't know much about USB and linux
<thewolf> scizzo, like what?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: keywords
<scizzo> thewolf: everything!
<uMkulu> keywords is, like, backports bugzilla games restricted guide drx howto topic faq support forum drivers restart
<jeavis> I cant enter to gnome, somebody can help me, gnome displayed me a window that said ypur session during < 10 secs
<CrazyKewl> Made a torrent index for ubuntu here http://torrents.nimp.org/index.php  Check it out and please test it for me.
<stingaa> i dont kno much about linux...period
<thewolf> ffs
<stingaa> scizzo can u help?
<scizzo> thewolf: I am doing everything in a terminal.....that is enough for me... irssi, mutt, links etc
<thewolf> scizzo, do you have anything useful to say about my problem?
<scizzo> thewolf: what is the problem?
<thewolf> *sigh*
<scizzo> stingaa: hmmm..never used USB and network adapters...what does dmesg and syslog tell you?
<thewolf> I just installed ubuntu, but when the installer tries to load X, it fails, no errors
<stingaa> dmesg....syslog?
<thoreauputic> scizzo: he's just starting - don't confuse him
<thewolf> is the installer supposed to let you set the root password?
<scizzo> thewolf: look at the /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<thoreauputic> thewolf: no
<scizzo> thoreauputic: no....you use sudo
<scizzo> thoreauputic: sudo -s -H
<thoreauputic> thewolf: ubuntu uses sudo
<scizzo> GAH!
<scizzo> thoreauputic: sorry
<thoreauputic> scizzo: at least get the nick right!
<thewolf> so I just type sudo and my password to get root access?
<jeavis> how I can turn off my pc from terminal
<jeavis> sudo -s
<thewolf> jeavis, shutdown -h now ?
<Summerborn> with the command poweroff you can turn off your pc
<scizzo> thoreauputic: I just typed the th and Tab so it became wrong and I said sorry
<thoreauputic> jeavis: sudo shutdown -h now
<thewolf> ahh
<bestadvocate> hey do you guy know a way to find out howmuch diskspace is left on one of your HDs?
<thoreauputic> scizzo: OK :)
<Summerborn> df -h
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: df -H
<thewolf> So, what can I do about my X problem?
<bestadvocate> thanks guys
<thoreauputic> either -h or -H
<Summerborn> is the command that gives you description for all your partitions
<scizzo> thoreauputic: easy to get the nick wrong when doing the Tab thingy... :P
<thoreauputic> scizzo: true
<scizzo> stingaa: /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<scizzo> stingaa: if there are errors then they should be listed there
<stingaa> ok
<thewolf> scizzo, Ok, just noticed what you said :)
<neom> thewolf - You might want to try sudo apt-get -f install and see what it says.
<jeavis> thewolf: thank you
<thewolf> scizzo, I will have a look
<jeavis> thoreauputic:thank you
<thewolf> neom, what does that do?
<scizzo> stingaa: where you able to edit the settings for X during install?
<scizzo> thewolf: man apt-get  ;)
<neom> thewolf - Tell you if anything wasn't fully installed during your install.
<thewolf> scizzo, I know what apt-get is, but what does his code DO.
<thewolf> neom, ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> scizzo: we avoid rtfm responses here, if possible ;_)
<thewolf> Back soon :)
<scizzo> thoreauputic: well asking for a parameter?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: root
<scizzo> thoreauputic: and I never said rtfm I just told him to try to find the answer in the manual.. :)
<uMkulu> root is, like, Ubuntu doesn't set a root password by default. You use sudo instead, with my user password
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> oh dear, "his" user password
<Pluk> :D
<scizzo> thoreauputic: apt-get -f install is telling apt-get to configure and fix the packages a little
* thoreauputic tries again to each the bot
<scizzo> GAH!
<scizzo> wrong nick again!
* thoreauputic throws a large UNIX manual at scizzo
<scizzo> um...no wonder
<scizzo> thewolf quited
<scizzo> :P
<neom> Seems like a common ubuntu problem.
<neom> x fails at start on a fresh install.
<scizzo> thoreauputic: was never ment to sound like "rtfm" more that it is quiet weird to ask for a parameter... :P
<thoreauputic> root
<thoreauputic> oh
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: root
<uMkulu> hmmm... root is Ubuntu doesn't set a root password by default. Use the user password instead, with sudo
<Summerborn> uMkulu: bind
<uMkulu> Summerborn: sorry...
<neom> I set a root password on my ubuntu install.
<Summerborn> uMkulu: httpd
<uMkulu> Summerborn: excuse me?
<Summerborn> uMkulu: apache
<hayden> where can i find subfont.ttf (that mplayer needs0
<uMkulu> Summerborn: sorry...
<neom> :|
<neom> bot rape
<scizzo> hayden: mplayer-font ?
<hayden> yea
<scizzo> hayden: I guess you can get it from synaptics if you search for mplayer
<thoreauputic> Summerborn: he's only just started learning :)
<scizzo> hayden: if not....try to look at the RestrictedFormats on the wiki for information about repositories that you can use for mplayer
<thoreauputic> Summerborn: type uMkulu keywords
<thoreauputic> only a few
<Summerborn> uMkulu: keywords
<uMkulu> i think keywords is backports bugzilla games restricted guide drx howto topic faq support forum drivers restart root
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: keywords
<uMkulu> keywords is backports bugzilla games restricted guide drx howto topic faq support forum drivers restart root
<hayden> i found it under synaptics under mplayer-fonts
<scizzo> hayden: :)
<neom> Add "man - to view the manual of most commands, type 'man command'."
<neom> and one about command --help also
<hayden> with an s at the end
<thoreauputic> neom: OK :)
<Summerborn> Have any of you found the picture the australian school that had put ubuntu as there operating system for the pc lab
<Summerborn> there have been about 30th pc's all running ubuntu
<Summerborn> :)
<neom> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/images/pembroke-ubuntu-lab.jpg
<Summerborn> 10x a lot
<hayden> that photo looks fake
<neom> It isn't.
<hayden> yea just saying it looks fake
<neom> oh
<neom> :\
<Summerborn> Bye guys.
<neom> If that wolf dude comes back, remind him about sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86 and also dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<neom> And if that dosn't work he maybe dosn't have the gnome package and should maybe get that also..
<neom> just a suggestion.
<cef> mako: those cd's FINALLY turned up btw. NFI what took so damn long
* neom goes to bed.
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: man
<uMkulu> somebody said man was to view the manual of most commands, type 'man command'
<cef> 3 & 1/2 months to ship a package to australia is nuts!
<Pluk> sending free cds to australia is nuts :P
<hayden> im in aus
<stingaa> ok im close to going back to windows
<Neil3> fair enough
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: free
<uMkulu> free is "Free" as in "free speech", or "freedom", not "gratis" or "for free" - see http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<johnnybezak> the threats hehe :)
<stingaa> ubuntu is like...anti wireless
<shock> lol
<shock> quote for truth!
<welly> stingaa, how do you work that out?
<johnnybezak> stingaa: whats the problem
<welly> it works for me
<welly> and there aren't even linux drivers for my wireless card
<welly> (ndiswrapper)
<stingaa> it doesnt want to connect to my network using a usb network adapter
<welly> oh ok.. i wouldn't know about that
<clambie> hello there
<Xer> hi
<uMkulu> hola, Xer
<tga> any other unfortunate souls here using a Radeon 320M or 340M?
<Xer> hi mkulu
<Xer> wich kernel is good to use it for ubuntu?
<hayden> where can i find a wireless mini pci card that'll work with ubuntu?
<Xer> in google.com
<hayden> my vigor 560 pcmcia wireless card doesnt work with it
<hayden> google.com doesnt sell them
<welly> isn't there a list of compatible hardware somewhere?
<welly> www.linux-tested.com
<hayden> ok ill take a look
<welly> www.linuxcompatible.org
<Ubuntu> howdy ho
<hayden> hi
<uMkulu> niihau, hayden
<Ubuntu> Das ist eine Ubuntu channel , ja ??
<hayden> hai
<zeedo> Ubuntu: ja, aber englisch gesprachen
<Ubuntu> gut
<Ubuntu> :)
<hayden> gut ja
<Ubuntu> cause I dont speak any german :)
<Ubuntu> Can I get automount in ubuntu like in xandros or gentoo, so that it would automagically moutn ALL my partitions
<Ubuntu> ... without editing fstab myself
<tuxyRochefort> hi
<zeedo> Ubuntu: hats pretty good because I suck at it too :-D
<tuxyRochefort> can anyone help me to get my printer work with cups
<stingaa> 5 hours now that ima trying to fix this
<tuxyRochefort> i have an epson epl5200 laser printer and i can't get it work :/
<scizzo> stingaa: found nothing?
<scizzo> stingaa: its taking me 2 days to fix 2 servers in mutt to actually work.. ;)
<DeadZed> my Epson inkjet works fine :)
<stingaa> it just doesnt want to fing connect
<stingaa> thats different
<stingaa> i can make this connect to my lan....its simple...get and ip...and connect...
<Xer> how to mount fat32 system?
<stingaa> why cant linux devs learn the concept of "user freindly"
<tuxyRochefort> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5200   <--- i've put the ppd driver in /usr/share/cups/model/ and it doesn't works :/
<DeadZed> zeedo howcome you speak german if youre in UK??
<scizzo> Xer: mount -t vfat /dev/hdx /mountpoint
<zeedo> DeadZed: because in the UK we have to learn a second language at school
<welly> deadzed, there are about 15 people in the uk that speak a language other than english, he must be one of them
<DeadZed> Ive lived in ondon for 2 years .. no one speaks other than english
<cef> heya Lathiat
<Lathiat> Can someone tell me the minimum sort of stuff i'd need installed to get a nice QT theme for dcgui-qt? Don't want to install like all of kde :)
<Lathiat> cef: hey :)
<Xer> scizzo can you tell me if the driver is /dev/hda1 ?
<Lathiat> cef: coming to lca?
<cef> Lathiat: yup!
<welly> << is from the UK (but living in france).. I don't know a solitary person who speaks another language to any great skill
<Lathiat> sweet
<scizzo> Xer: that depends on how you have done the partitioning
<welly> a solitary person in the UK that ios
<cef> Lathiat: driving from melb. going to UbuntuDownUnder too
<Lathiat> cef: mmm, wish i could goto UDU
<scizzo> Xer: if you: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: german
<uMkulu> rumour has it german is a good way to communicate, but better in #ubuntu-de
<Lathiat> cant relaly afford accomodation and stuff
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: french
<hayden> cef: where is that at?
<uMkulu> i think french is a great language, but try #ubuntu-fr
<tuxyRochefort> anyone on cups ?
<scizzo> Xer: you should see which one is the partition for vfat
<Lathiat> actually its in sydney isnt it? maybe i know someone ic an crash with hrmm
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: spanish
<uMkulu> spanish is a beautiful language, but try #ubuntu-es
<clambie> hello anybody there knows how can i install chikka to ubuntu platform?
<Lathiat> flight home is gonna hurt too
<welly> my french is getting there.. i'm still struggling a bit
<DeadZed> tuxyRochefort I could only get my epson printer to work in debian with cups
<DeadZed> uMkulu: mount
<uMkulu> DeadZed: what?
<DeadZed> uMkulu: how are you
<uMkulu> just great
<cef> hayden: sydney
<DeadZed> hah :)
<hayden> ah ok
<cef> hayden: week after lca
<hayden> lca?
<cef> linux conference of australia
<hayden> ahh ok
<DeadZed> uMkulu: help
<tuxyRochefort> DeadZed, i have an epson printer too : epl5200. And it's writtent that this printer works perfectly in linuxprinting.org ... :/
<clambie> who knows here how to install chikka to ubuntu
<cef> http://lca2005.linux.org.au/
<tuxyRochefort> DeadZed, http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5200
<clambie> please lend me a help
<cef> hayden: which is in Canberra this year
<clambie> please
<clambie> please
<clambie> please
<DeadZed> tuxyRochefort just keep trying .. Im sure there is a solution in goole .. I doubt someone can tell you what to do exactly
<DeadZed> *google
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: type uMkulu keywords (short list so far)
<tuxyRochefort> DeadZed, ok :/
<Jentoo000> i need help
<Lathiat> cef: also , UDU doesn't fall in my uni break week like LCA does, so thatd suck a bit too
<DeadZed> uMkulu keywords
<cef> Lathiat: doh!
<uMkulu> DeadZed: huh?
<DeadZed> whatever
<Jentoo000> im trying to install emule and, it says on the install.txt that you should ./configure after you unzipped the .zip file, I've tried a million times but it says Permission Denied
<Lathiat> Jentoo000: chmod u+x configure and then try it
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: keywords
<uMkulu> well, keywords is australia backports bugzilla free french games german restricted guide drx howto topic faq support forum drivers restart root spanish man
<DeadZed> Jentoo000 why not "apt-get install amule" ??
<Lathiat> Jentoo000: but if thats an issue, you probably gonna have a few more -- if there is a .tar.gz youd be better off with that
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: I just told him to forget keywords ;-)
<cef> is uMkulu a blootbot, or some other variety?
<Jentoo000> wtf when i pressed that the ./configure button doesnt work
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: what are you?
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> he's an infobot
<thoreauputic> I believe
<DeadZed> uMkulu what is google
<uMkulu> deadzed: i haven't a clue
<DeadZed> daa
<DeadZed> not a good infobot
<DeadZed> it seems
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: good point - I'l add a google entry
<Jentoo000> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Jentoo000> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Jentoo000> E: Couldn't find package emule
<DeadZed> uMkulu define linux
<uMkulu> DeadZed: huh?
<Alessio> anyone who uses mame or gxmame?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: he's only a very young infobot ;)
<DeadZed> :)
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: needs teaching
<DeadZed> It looks like that yes
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: feel free to /msg him with new info
<DeadZed> Alessio Ive tried mame in win
<thoreauputic>   /msg uMkulu foo is <definition here>
<Jentoo000> where can i find a downloading program ... lime wire?
<welly> anyone develop metacity themes?
<DeadZed> Jentoo000 google limewire f f sake
<welly> or has done? because i'm a little confused about the shaded types
<Jentoo000> DeadZed: I want DC++ lime wire sux
<DeadZed> use amule or bittorent
<DeadZed> uMkulu what is google
<uMkulu> google is, like, Currently the most important spidering search engine by far, Google is dominating the search engine market
<thoreauputic> whoever did the google definition - care to add the URL for those we need to point there?
<Jentoo000> amule or emule?
<Alessio> DeadZed, not in ubuntu?
<DeadZed> amule is better they say
<DeadZed> emule is win
<DeadZed> in linux amule, xmule
<clambie> i cant find the soulutions in google how to install chikka (a text messaging) to my ubuntu platform, anybody there who can help me
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: google
<uMkulu> hmmm... google is http://google.com , Currently the most important spidering search engine by far, Google is dominating the search engine market...
<DeadZed> aah
<Jentoo000> hmm everyone uses google
<DeadZed> how do I give him address as well
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: some people don't know :)
<DeadZed> thoreauputic how did you update that definition
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: I just did
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: told him to forget the other one ;)
<DeadZed> how?
<DeadZed> can I do that?
<bzozula> can someone help me setup a parralel port scanner - xane is not seeing it at all...have tried googling but nothing seems to be working....the parralel port printer attached to the scanner is working fine.
<thoreauputic> forget google
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: I forgot google
<DeadZed> aah
<DeadZed> ok
<thoreauputic> like that
<Jentoo000> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Jentoo000> See `config.log' for more details.
<Jentoo000> what does this mean
<Jentoo000> i tried ./configure... doesnt work im getting sick of these errors
<mjr> apt-get install build-essential
<Jentoo000> what does that do
<mjr> installs a C++ compiler
<DeadZed> bzozula maybe it needs some other driver/module?
<mjr> among other things
<topyli> bzozula: does it work as root?
<Jentoo000> cool thanks it works :) thanks mjr
<Xer> ahi
<topyli> bzozula: with parallel scanners you may have to setup saned and use it through the net interface
<Xer> hi
<Jentoo000> configure: error: unable to use zlib - no peer found
<Jentoo000>  :( another error OMG!
<uMkulu> what's up, Xer
<Xer> nathings much , and u?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: be
<uMkulu> i think be is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bzozula> topyli : never thought to try as root.  Just tried it and yes, it does work as root.
<Jentoo000> ?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: australia
<uMkulu> australia is probably the place to be!
<hayden> why is that?
<bzozula> topyli : How do I get it working for a normal user?
<DeadZed> uMkulu yes why
<uMkulu> DeadZed: i'm not following you...
<Jentoo000> no peer found? what does this mean
<topyli> bzozula: you need to setup saned. then users can use it through the 'net' backend
<Jentoo000> what is zlib?
<johnnybezak> Jentoo000: according to the man page zlib - compression/decompression library
<Jentoo000> configure: error: unable to use zlib - no peer found
<Jentoo000> why is it unabled to use zlib?
<johnnybezak> Jentoo000: is it installed
<Jentoo000> im not sure i tried apt-get install zlib but it said file not found
<DeadZed> How do I make ubuntu to automount ALL my partitions without editing fstab myself?
<Jentoo000> *yawn* guess thats enough for linuxc
<Jentoo000> cya guys
<DeadZed> like xandros or gentoo automount
<Xer> i will change to lilo
<Xer> can anyone tell me how i can do it?
<Xer>  plz?
<Nermal> to do what ?
<Nermal> and why lilo not grub ?
<DeadZed> Xer pat-get install lilo ?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: drx
<uMkulu> drx is reconfigure X with `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86`  ( or xserver-xorg in Hoary)
<Xer> %c2 to use lilo
<Nermal> use grub
<Nermal> and use it do what
<Xer> i dont like grub
<Xer> lilo<- is goood
<Nermal> it's better than lilo IMHO
<Xer> i know
<Xer> lilo , i can use splash screen with it :>
<Nermal> what do you want to do with it
<DeadZed> uMkulu, drx
<uMkulu> drx is reconfigure X with `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86`  ( or xserver-xorg in Hoary)
<Xer> lilo , i can use splash screen with it :>
<Nermal> you can with grub
<Xer> ha!
* Nermal ignores Xer 
<Xer> really?
<Xer> lol
<scizzo> yes
<hank> Any one a gun at using the make feature ? I know this sounds lazy but there isn't some kind of compilation program is there?
<scizzo> you can use splashscreen in grub
<Nermal> NSS
<Xer> how to do it?!!!
<DeadZed> thoreauputic, howcome drx = reconfigure X with `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86`  ( or xserver-xorg in Hoary)
<Nermal> hank, wtf ?
<pro> hank, you mean make to compile source code?
<hayden> yea how come
<Nermal> ./configure && make && make install
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: just shorthand keyword - it gets asked every 15 minutes
<Nermal> or rather sudo make install
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: maybe not the best choice
<DeadZed> oh .. just for you?
<DeadZed> to get it printed
<hank> no no, I have just opened up a tar.gz file and it made a file that I apparently need to 'make config'
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: well, if you want to add one, feel free
<selinium_> Hi all, how do i make thunderbird my default mail package?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: no need to change that one though
<Nermal> hank, which tarball ?
<DeadZed> thoreauputic do you know how to install automout to ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> maybe reconfigure
<Nermal> so type make config ?
<Nermal> selinium_, its in the gnome apps prefs
<hank> I've downloaded this package that supposedly helps to configure and drive wireless network carsds
<selinium_> thoreauputic: Hi there! Glad to see you!
<Nermal> "preferred applications" iirc
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: no, I just edit fstab - I'm used to it I gues
<Nermal> hank, read the README
<thoreauputic> *guess
<DeadZed> k
<hank> I'm sorry, just installed linux for first time today
<Nermal> and INSTALL
<thoreauputic> hi selinium_
<Nermal> then don't try to configure wireless network card driveers from source ;)
<johnnybezak> hank: welcome! :)
<hank> yeah, I read the readme but it directed me to use the make config command which doesn't do anything.
<selinium_> Nermal: how do i get to there?
<Nermal> which wifi card do you have
<hank> I guess I'm missing the right parameter
<hank> sIts a generic 802.11b
<Nermal> selinium_, *sigh* SYSTEM -> PREFERENCES
<DeadZed> hank was it ndiswrapper?
<hank> thanks!
<Nermal> apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<selinium_> Nermal: Sorry, i have been using linux for about two weeks now....
<hank> Um, I tried ndiswrapper but i dont think I started with the right inf file er something
* selinium_ hangs head in shame
<Nermal> selinium_, I just thought it was an obvious place to look ;)
<DeadZed> hank maybe you need to read man pages or some help about it
<scoon> anyone here use any logitech bluetooth stuff ?
<johnnybezak> hank: what brand is it?
<hank> yeah I'll check out the man page.
<johnnybezak> hank: man pages arent very friendly there is probably somewhere better to find out
<hank> Its an EXCEL IEEE 802.11b
<Nermal> urrgh
<Nermal> chipset ?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: I added "reconfigure" as a keyword for drx, BTW
<hank> YEah I was acctually just reading the man page and was a little bewildered. I've got lots of homework now!
<selinium_> Nermal: Cheers for the help!
<Nermal> selinium_, np.. I'm tired, broke and I have a cold :|
<hank> Um. Chipset? how would I determine that. Will it be on the card?
<Nermal> well.. lspci ?
<DeadZed> uMkulu, reconfigure x
<uMkulu> DeadZed: huh?
<Nermal> cardinfo ?
<hank> get well selenium
<hank> oh right, sorry
<DeadZed> uMkulu, how to reconfigure x
<uMkulu> DeadZed: excuse me?
<hank> yeah its PCMCIA
<Nermal> hmmmm
<pro> uMkulu, time?
<uMkulu> pro: i haven't a clue
<selinium_> Nermal: If it helps, i just lost over two weeks work with a deadline on wednesday, when i would of only just completed everything if I hadn't junked my harddrive! Hope that cheers you up some!
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: just reconfigure
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: reconfigure
<uMkulu> reconfigure is `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86` or xserver-xorg in Hoary
<DeadZed> uMkulu, reconfigure
<uMkulu> reconfigure is `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86` or xserver-xorg in Hoary
<DeadZed> k
<thoreauputic> yup
<Nermal> selinium_, aye..
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: I'm a lazy typist ;)
<DeadZed> thoreauputic in Undernet #linuxhelp they got a really good bot
<pro> uMkulu, time is <reply> $time
<uMkulu> OK, pro.
<pro> uMkulu, stats?
<uMkulu> Since Fri Mar  4 12:50:15 2005, there have been 152 modifications and 107 questions.  I have been awake for 3 hours, 13 minutes, 33 seconds this session, and currently reference 95 factoids. Addressing is in optional mode.
<selinium_> Nermal: Hopefully the wonders of coffe will pull me through!
<DeadZed> and in #debian theyve got a good bot
<Nermal> selinium_, aye.. I'm on shitty instant atm
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: yeah, in #debian here on freenode too (this bot isn't mine, BTW)
<hank> Has anyone any experience with configuring wireless network cards?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: this bot belongs to pro
<DeadZed> thoreauputic Did you build uMkulu  yourself?
<thoreauputic> AFAIK
<johnnybezak> hank: there is a wireless how-to that might help you out on tldp.org (the linux documentation project)
<johnnybezak> i can post a link to the pdf if you want
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: see above - it's pro's bot
<rubix_> whats the command to update distro?
<cef> DeadZed: dpkg on #debian has been around for a very long time.. lots of people have trained it well
<rubix_> its like apt-get update-dist or something like that i can't exactly remember
<Nermal> dist-upgrade
<rubix_> ok, thank you
<Nermal> after apt-get update
<thoreauputic> rubix_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<selinium_> Cheers all for the help. Back to the grind... See you all soon, probably!
<javiolo> can anyone help me on a apache server
<selinium_> javiolo: depends...
<Xer> http://www.bootsplash.org/silent-mode.jpg <<<--- anyone know how to do this with grub?
<DeadZed> javiolo Im sure they got their own channel
<DeadZed> full of apache fans
<javiolo> well its about sharing to internet
<javiolo> i have to redirect any port? i have a router
<selinium_> javiolo: Install firestarter and open your http port 80
<thoreauputic> pro: I've added a few things - type keywords to see (some are from zenrox I think)
<Xer> ...
<javiolo> ok, thanks
<bzozula> topyli : having difficuly getting saned setup to allow net access...any tips?
<bzozula> topyli.  I can telnet in.
<bzozula> topyli.  But xsane still doesn't work as a normal user...only root
<topyli> bzozula: device permissions, i'd say. who owns /dev/lp0?
<selinium_> javiolo: firestarter is just a gui front end for the ip tables. it is real easy to use. you can open other channels aswell for ftp and the like. Any probs 'beep' me.
<javiolo> ok
<Alessio> who use zsnes?
<selinium_> javiola: tio beep me just type my handle in ok
<Xer> anyone here know about splash screen's ?
<javiolo> but i didnt touch iptables before, i dunno whats confired there, but shouldnt work if only open the port 80 to muy unbutu ?
<bzozula> topyli.  root
<Alessio> why aren't a lot of dependencies?
<Nermal>  You are being CTCP flooded from Xer, ignoring *!*@lab212.emirates.net.ae
<Nermal> ahhh :)
<Xer> thanks :>
<Xer> the only way to talk to
<Xer> :P
<selinium_> javiolo: was it working before then?
<Nermal> hmm.. /me fetches some hoary updates
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: time
<uMkulu> 16:11:37 2005
<pro> thoreauputic, no problem, if i were not so busy here at work, i would also try add stuff
<topyli> bzozula: read further. just checked, group lp owns it too. :) so make your users part of the lp group
<DeadZed> I have found bugs in my hoary .. should I report those? .. like synaptic crashes without installing packages and fileroller makes x to crash
<thoreauputic> pro: I just put in some answers to common questions
<Xer> http://www.bootsplash.org/silent-mode.jpg <<<--- anyone know how to do this with grub?
<thoreauputic> or useful answers to vague questions *g*
<pro> ok, cool
<Xer> ,http://www.bootsplash.org/silent-mode.jpg <<<--- anyone know how to do this with grub?
<pro> uMkulu, synaptic ?
<uMkulu> pro: no idea
<thoreauputic> missed that one!
<DeadZed> Xer if kernel doesnt have bootsplash support built in .. you cant
<cef> ultrafunk: argh!!!
<Xer>  haaaaaaaaaA!
<DeadZed> otherwise, I dont know
<pro> synaptic is <reply> synaptic is the packagemanager GUI on dpkg based systems
<Xer>  soo i need to upgrade ;|
<thenuke> Xer: google for ubuntu bootsplash
<DeadZed> yes
<thenuke> or search ubuntus forums
<bzozula> topyli.  ok added, will I need to logout and in again to activate or is there a quicker way?
<Skid> does ubuntu store the kernel source, if you install the kernel via apt?@
<Nermal> no
<Nermal> you have to install that seperately
<Xer>  But i still can use gnub for splash screen?
<Nermal> YES
<Nermal> for the 5th time
<DeadZed> Xer this splash screen has NOTHING to do with grub
<britishseapower> my sister has a small language school and they have 5 "student" pcs (basically for IM and browsing)...win98 is constantly getting them infected with viruses and i am fed up with it. I want to try to remove the HDDs and put ubuntu live cd on them...is this gonna work for me?
<Xer> ...
<DeadZed> its linux start-up splash
<Nermal> bootsplash is kernel
<topyli> bzozula: you just need a new login shell
<DeadZed> Xer listen to Nermal
<topyli> bzozula: like 'xterm -ls'
<Nermal> grub menu splash is grub, bootsplash is kernel
<Xer> id like to use splash screeen , its look good
<Xer> nermal?
<Nermal> Xer, a boot splash screen ?
<Xer> he ignored me soo i ingnored him
<DeadZed> yes
<Nermal> Xer, then you're not going to get much help are you
<Xer> do i have to unignored him?
<DeadZed> he wants boot splash
<topyli> bzozula: then do 'scanimage -L'
<Xer>  Nermal!*@* removed from ignore list.
<Nermal> xchat chose to ignore you as you flooded me with CTCP requests... not my choice :P{
<Xer> lol
<britishseapower> is it gonna work...a live cd...without an hdd in the machine ?
<Xer> sooo whats you was saying?
<DeadZed> Xer Nermal  told you million times what to do .. now go do it
<thenuke> britishseapower: try on your own machine
<Xer> i ignored him ;] 
<Xer> tell me again
<Xer> :P
<DeadZed> hah
<Nermal> I'm not sure if the ubuntu kernel supports bootsplash
<DeadZed> stupid
<britishseapower> thenuke: but theres no problem with it in theory..?
<Xer> lol
<britishseapower> thenuke: good idea though...i will try it
<thoreauputic> Xer: stop using your return key as punctuation, *please*
<thenuke> britishseapower: I dont know about that
<Xer> lol
<Xer> why?
<DeadZed> Xer Is bootsplash REALLY the most appealing feature of linux ?
<Skid> does ubuntu store a make.conf or similar for the kernel anywhere
<Nermal> Xer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8257
<Skid> so I can see what options hav ebeen built in?
<Nermal> follow the link to the debian howto
<Nermal> but please heed the "Now, I'll not go into how to get bootsplash working, it's not trivial...." warning
<Xer> dead z , no but its i think its will loook goood :)
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: especially as it only gets seen when one updates the kernel every few *months*
* Xer brb ,[reading] 
<thoreauputic> I can hardly wait :/
<chris_Jack> I have just installed Ubuntu and totem does not work, any suggestions
<britishseapower> how supported are "realtek" wifi cards in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> doesn't work
<uMkulu> doesn't work is, like, not a very useful error message - can you be more specific, please
<britishseapower> pci
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: doesn't work
<uMkulu> hmmm... doesn't work is not a very useful error message - can you be more specific, please...
<Nermal> chris_Jack, define "doesn't work"
<thoreauputic> ah, the nick is not needee
<DeadZed> yes, my totem doesnt start either
<chris_Jack> hang on
<Nermal> segfault ?
<DeadZed> it says "resource busy" or something
<chris_Jack> back in sec
<chris_Jack> failed to open reason unknown
<DeadZed> Totem doesnt start, - error "Resource busy or not available."
<DeadZed> latest hoary cd install
<selinium_> britshseapower: doesn't work was aimed at somebody else i think!
<DeadZed> should I report bugs in hoary?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: indeed
<britishseapower> selinium_: ok.
<thoreauputic> bugzilla
<uMkulu> somebody said bugzilla was http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<DeadZed> chris_Jack I'll try to ap-get install xine
<hayden> has anyone figured out the bootsplash?
<chris_Jack> ok
<Nermal> hayden, read the debian howto
<hayden> link?
<Nermal> http://www.desktop-linux.net/bootsplash.htm
<Nermal> or scroll up *rolls eyes*
<britishseapower> How supported are Realtek PCI wifi cards (Realtek RTL8180) in ubuntu? Is anybody running one successfully?
<scaroo_> hi ppl ! is it my eyes or the latest gtk update slowed down a lot redrawing speed ?
<Nermal> britishseapower, would depend on the chipset
<Skid> what's the difference between kernel-headers, and kernel-image ?
<Nermal> unless that is the chipset ;)
<britishseapower> that is the chipset! :-)
<Nermal> Skid, kernel headers are the headers for the kernel source - used for compiling things against the kernel.. kernel image is the actual compiled kernel image that runs
<britishseapower> i'd love it if the livecd dhcpd that nic out of the box!
<Nermal> headers are basically function declarations
<Skid> ah
<Skid> so you can't get the kernelsource via apt?
<Nermal> I think
<Nermal> sure :)
<Skid> I can't seem to see it
<Skid> kernel-source-2.6.6 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.6 with Debian patches
<Skid> nm
<Skid> my mistake :P
<Skid> still, I feel more bleeding edge heh
<fsc> BrianAnthony, 8180 will run under ndiswrapper. realtek has native(closed) drivers for 2.4.x kernels...and not sure if they ever got around to releasing 2.6.x kernels
<Nermal> Skid, I have 2.6.9 available to me
<thenuke> Nermal: do you happen to know if one can use that debians bootsplash guide with ubuntu? I guess that only possible problem would be in compiling kernel? but is it?
<fsc> britishseapower, rather
<Skid> I can't see it in there, warty?
<Skid> I've stable in my reps though
<fsc> britishseapower, i'm running under a 8180 right now
<Nermal> thenuke, seeing as ubuntu warty started from a sid snapshot, I believe so
<britishseapower> fsc: - yeah ?
<fsc> hmm...device manager is crashy now
<Nermal> kernel could be different.. not sure if the ubuntu kernel has bootsplash support
<Nermal> the kernel on the livecd does
<thenuke> Nermal: ok. I guess that only possible problem that I can think of is that if the ubuntus kernel would not ship with configs :)
<britishseapower> fsc: my sister is really not echnical and i want her to try ubuntu on her wifi network...what steps do you need to configure the 8180 with the live cd?
<fsc> britishseapower, live cd might be tricky.  you'll have to get the windows .inf and .sys driver files, and install ndiswrapper
<Nermal> thenuke, peter@ubuntu:/boot$ cat config-2.6.10-3-686 |grep -i bootsplash
<Nermal> peter@ubuntu:/boot$
<Nermal> :(
<britishseapower> fsc: - k, gotit
<britishseapower> fsc: - i think i might need a trip down to see her to sort this out
<fsc> britishseapower, most definitely
<britishseapower> fsc: - good to know that it does work with ndis wrapper though
<britishseapower> fsc: catch 22...could ssh in...but no nic no ssh...and vice versa.
<fsc> britishseapower, heck it works better under ndiswrapper than under windows for me.  windows wants to constantly hop around other wireless networks for me, but probably not a driver problem, but windows wireless management issue
<chris_Jack> have to go catchew later
<britishseapower> fsc: ok...good info
<javiolo> anyone here uses firestarter ?
<britishseapower> fsc: do you know if ndiswrapper comes on the livecd?
<Xappe> javiolo, i tried it a couple of days ago, but it was a horrorshow, didn't allow me to do anything so I got rid of it
<Xappe> now I use shorewall with grat success! :)
<javiolo> xappe do know a good one if its possible a easy one
<Xappe> shorewall is very good, and you should be able to set it up with the example files that follows with the shorewall-doc package
<Xappe> it's not graphical though, so u have to edit some files to get it going
<javiolo> :O
<javiolo> any graphical ?
<Skid> youknow RC's, will RC4 for example, contain patches of RC1,2, and 3?
<Skid> for patching a kernel, or do I need to patch RC1, then 2, then 3, etc
<thoreauputic> Xappe, javiolo, I think firestarter is fine as an easy to use firewall for a basic install
<javiolo> the problem is i cant open it via menu
<thoreauputic> javiolo: try it out and see if it does what you need - it has a wizard setup and is trivially simple
<javiolo> cos its says my root pass its invalid
<Nermal> it will be
<javiolo> but it works on terminal
<Nermal> you won't have one
<Xappe> thoreauputic, for some maybe, not for me :)
<Skid> what's the horay array-6 stuff?
<Skid> intopic too
<thoreauputic> javiolo: ah, yes - try starting from a terminal with `gksudo firestarter`
<javiolo> gksudo ?
<thoreauputic> javiolo: should work with your pass
<javiolo> i used sudo
<thoreauputic> gksudo is a front end for sudo
<thoreauputic> it pops up a box
<javiolo> but its normal the first time i run it that prints a lot of errors on terminal
<javiolo> it cant find some files
<iapx> oila
<iapx> is hoary out still?
<underlord> is there something i can use to probe xfree86 (or directly my nvidia geforce 2 mx 64meg, official drivers installed) and get details to use in xfree config like resolutions? or better yet write my config using the data?
<Nermal> underlord, xorgconfig ? xf86config ?
<fsc> britishseapower, not sure. never used it
<underlord> ok, i'll try those
<iapx> underlord, is a laptop?
<underlord> desktop
<fsc> oh nice...it looks like sourceforge cvs is down for maintenance again
<underlord> but im feeling to lazy to google about my hardware and figure it all out
<thoreauputic> reconfigure
<uMkulu> i think reconfigure is `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86` or xserver-xorg in Hoary
<thoreauputic> underlord: ^^^
<underlord> im in warty
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thoreauputic> in warty
<underlord> well i just installed my nvidia drivers, will i need to enable those again after?
<djp> hi all
<Nermal> uh.. thats just changing nv to nvidia in the config file
<underlord> ok
<underlord> ty
<thoreauputic> have you already edited the config file? If so the dpkg-reconfigure won't have any effect
<kcs> hile, my epiphany always starts with offline mode, any idea why?
<underlord> no, i havent manualy edited it
<kcs> hi i wanna say
<thoreauputic> ok, well that command will still work, but as for the nvidia thing. I don't know
<thoreauputic> kcs: change your home page?
<uMkulu> thoreauputic: that doesn't look right
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: what?
<uMkulu> wish i knew, thoreauputic
<padlefot> hi guys :)
<thoreauputic> a bot that corrects!
<kcs> thoreauputic, but with save session too
<djp> i have just upgraded a fresh install to hoary hedgehog and in the process of installing linux-k7 to optimise my install with my athlon processor. however i receive the following message when trying to install linux-k7, WARNING! The following packages cannot be authenticated! linux-image-2.6.10-4-k7 linux-image-k7 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-k7  linux-restricted-modules-k7 linux-k7 Install these packages without verificatio
<djp> n? [y/N] . Should I just answer 'y' and let the packages install without authentication or is this a problem?
<kcs> saved
<Bastard> Hello. Sitting down, installing Ubuntu (on a laptop) Comming to the network configuration dialog, And here i choose my wireless card, Works fine, gives it the ESSID, And the the WEP, Dosent work. Ok. So ill do itt all over again, But rem,oving every bit of security by removing thw WEP Encryption from the AP, Then choosing the wlan card, and gives no WEP, And damn., it works,
<avirox> hi all
<Bastard> But! I MUST Have security...
<avirox> i have the latest AMD64 build of ubuntu
<Bastard> What to do?
<avirox> but I'm wondering if there's a way to stop it from synchronising the clock when booting up
<underlord> whats a meta key? i thought that was the "logo" key.... or is the "logo" key what i should think of as "super"?
<thoreauputic> underlord: yeah I think the logo key is "super"
<virtuald> a meta key is a key on sun keyboards, it looks like a filled square like this <>
<djp> can anybody help me with my authentication problem?!
<underlord> oooooh
<selinium_> avirox: there is something one the clock at www.ubuntuguide.org i dont konw if that will help?
<underlord> what what about the thing thats a square with circles at each corner on mac? is that also super?
<kcs> ok, another question ;) my d letter is not working
<thoreauputic> djp: do you know which repository they come from?
<dud> avirox, remove the ntp-server startup script
<thoreauputic> djp: apt-cache policy <packagename> should show you their origin
<thoreauputic> underlord: run xev to find out
<avirox> selinium_, : thanks, but where do i put "sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/service_name" ?
<underlord> ...i dont have a mac, i was just wondering, its good to not be talking bullshit when your trying to convert the apple users
<selinium_> avirox: Applications / terminal
<avirox> ty
<avirox> what is the service name of the tiemr btw?
<djp> thoreauputic: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages
<avirox> hehe
<hank> hey all. Can .mov be watched in ubuntu?
<padlefot> whats the standard keyboard module?
<padlefot> "keyboard" ?
<virtuald> underlord: any key can be mapped to any function
<thoreauputic> djp: should be fine then
<avirox> oh! nevermind!
<hayden> anyone here got a bootsplash for ubuntu (an easy one)
<underlord> yes, i suppose
<djp> thoreauputic: thanks for the advice and the apt-cache tip!
<avirox> thank you very much selinium_
<virtuald> (i don't know what the default function of that mac key is as i don't have a mac)
<avirox> also, I am wondering how to mount my windows drives
<selinium_> avorix: no problerm
<selinium_> avirox: also at www.ubuntuguide.org I think you should have a read of that !
<avirox> hehe k
<selinium_> avirox: :P
<kcs> my d letter is not working, i cant write d, any idea
<wezzer> check your keyboard layot
<wezzer> mine went accidentally to somekind of korean or something and then some of the letters didn't work
<thoreauputic> kcs: how did you write "d" just then? hehe
<kcs> thoreauputic: clipboar?
<kcs> d
<thoreauputic> ah I see :)
<jba> hi guys
<jba> have a grub question that I hope someone can answer?
<hayden> what a program i can dload with apt-get to burn/copy cds with
<jba> basically i have win2k with ntldr on disk 1, and wanted to chain load grub (for ubuntu) on second disk
<mazzen> hi! i want to delete the package sun-j2sdk1.4.2 with dpkg --force-all -P sun-j2sdk1.4.2, but it fails. dpkg says to me ,,/usr/bin/idlj is missing, so it doesnt want to delete ist. but should dpkg --force-all -P sun-j2sdk1.4.2, do it, as it has the option --force-all?
<pro> hayden, jigdo
<jba> hayden, cdroast
<thoreauputic> xcdroast I think
<pro> ok, sorry i thought you asked what program will download and burn cd's for you
<hayden> which is better?
<jba> so can anyone help with grub issues?
<Rajjan____> Dudes. Anyone with some knowledege of wifi + WEP Problems, Please talk to me...
<thoreauputic> also a CD burner for warty is here (in the warty directory) http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<thoreauputic> hayden: if you are using warty I suggest the link above
<thoreauputic> you can install the .deb with sudo dpkg -i <nameofdeb>
* jba in need of a grub guru
<scizzo> jba: just ask...don't try to find a specific person or ask to ask
<hank> Has anyone had anyluck using ndiswrapper?
<zeedo> hank: yep
<zeedo> worked without issue for me
<da_bon_bon> can i boot off an iso without installing it ?
<hank> ahh, what's the approach I use the -i command with my windows driver. It says installed but then when I list it says, hardware not present
<padlefot> da_bon_bon; yep, with the live cd's :P
<hank> Holy shit, now it says present! woohoo! lemme fiddle. I'll be right bac
<da_bon_bon> padlefot: i have an iso of a live cd!
<padlefot> try it out then
<kcs> my d letter is not working, i cant write d, can anyone help me? :) the last try
<hank> Okay, it seems to say hardware present when I list now. Do I have to activate the device
<hank> ?
<thoreauputic> kcs: just as a way of seeing what the system thinks "d" is, try running xev and pressing the key
<jba> my problem is this: i have win2k on disk 1 with ntldr, and grub installed on disk 2 (with ubuntu). I can't get win2k ntldr to successfully chainload grub)
<thoreauputic> kcs: put the cursor in the xev box
<jba> but i've been doing this fine with fc2 for ages\
<kcs> thoreauputic: no symbol
<thoreauputic> kcs: hmm
<thoreauputic> dunno then
<kcs> thoreauputic: its strage couse in in a Xnest winow i can write d
<hank> zeedo, did you have to reboot or some such thing?
<thoreauputic> kcs: it was just a shot in the dark...
<kcs> thoreauputic: :) ok thx
<thoreauputic> kcs: so it's an X server issue
<zeedo> hank: nope
<thoreauputic> xnest giving you a new X server...
<kcs> thoreauputic: before i set ctrl+shift+d as shortcut in gnome
<zeedo> hank: I just did this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<hank> Ahh, lovely, thanks mate
<thoreauputic> kcs: try unsetting it/
<thoreauputic> ?
<jesus\> mm
<kcs> thoreauputic: i va one it
<StoffBox-Steve> Good morning :)
<hayden> hi
<Rajjan____> Dudes. I Cant activate my wlancard/wlanconnection?
* topyli hand kcs a small bag of non-xnested d's
<thoreauputic> topyli: haha
<thoreauputic> reminds me of the Monty Python sketch where the guy couldn't say the letter "c" :D
<kcs> topyli: :)
<thoreauputic> I shouldn't laugh, I suppose, sorry kcs
<topyli> should get you through the weekend :)
<Pluk> xnest --display 1
<Pluk> ooops
<topyli> heh
<thoreauputic> Pluk: Xnest -ac :1  perhaps?
<thoreauputic> *g*
<Pluk> ehehe
<topyli> perhaps xnest 0110101101111010001011 :1 could help
<hayden> has anyone got a ubuntu bootsplash?
<da_bon_bon> hayden: damn difficult - u need to rebuild the kernel
<kent> One thing i would love is that if the program which handles running GUI apps with sudo would show an icon of the program that is to be run, and not this icon of a lock. It would look much better..  :)
<hayden> hmm
<hayden> bugger
<Skid> heh hayden I'm doing that as we speak :)
<Arnald> there appear to be 30 files missing from array-6 with jigdo - I am using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ as the source - any ideas?
<Arnald> or am I just too late??
<gareth_> uMkulu, you there?
<hayden> if i wanted to dload the binary of a program that i can't get from apt-get and install it, what directory would i install it in?
<stuNNed> hayden: /usr/local
<Errejo> /usr/local
<hayden> ok thanks
<uMkulu> no idea, gareth_
<hayden> and then i can just type 'appname' in terminal and it would run?>
<stuNNed> hayden: if it's in bin or sbin for superuser of /usr/local dir yes
<scaroo> hayden /usr/local/bin is in the path envvar so, yep
<hayden> ok
<virtuald> http://perl.sensei.nu/scripts/bullshit.pl
<bestadvocate> hey guys how do you access the applications:/// folder in nautilus?
<topyli> bestadvocate: ctl-l will give you the location bar to type in
<da_bon_bon> hayden: if its a binary, just "dpkg -i NAME"
<Skid> whats the diff between bin, and sbin?
<pro> Skid, sbin is in roots path but not others, and bin is in everyones path
<Skid> ah
<Skid> fack, kernel just failed
<stuNNed> isn't some sbin files in sudoers path as well?
<hayden> da_bon_bon, i wanted to install mozilla-firefox 1.0.1
<bestadvocate> topyli: why is "the location ... not valid"
<topyli> sbin is in my path :)
<pro> and the difference between /usr/bin or /usr/sbin is that thoes programs are not needed to boot the system
<Funraiser> how can i set nautilus so that each time i open a new folder it's in the full screen size? can't find the option for that
<hayden> and it comes with an installer
<Funraiser> it always opens a small window
<bestadvocate> topyli: oh and thanks for the idea, I did not know you could do that
<pro> and /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin are where programs not shipped with the distro are supposed to go,
<topyli> bestadvocate: works here :\
<bestadvocate> oh crap i wonder if this is a AMD/Hoary problem
<pro> topyli, well, it may be in your path, but its not FHS compliant then
<bestadvocate> I am going to update and restart
<da_bon_bon> hayden: wait till it is in the apt repos
<topyli> pro: yeah, it's not. then again, users are often non-standard :)
<edulix> anyone used partimage ?
<Funraiser> nobody for my nautilus setting?
<bestadvocate> anyone know another way to edit the applications menu?
<hayden> ;8
<Funraiser> all right, thanks anyway
<hayden> da_bon_bon, when would that be?
<bestadvocate> anybody?
<da_bon_bon> hayden: after hoary is released.
<topyli> bestadvocate: you can right-clicking the menu items directly
<scaroo> bestadvocate, see http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2005-February/msg00425.html
<bestadvocate> topyli: but that doesnt let you delete old directories
<hayden> ok
<hayden> is warty pretty old now?
<scaroo> 6 months old
<scaroo> more or less
<hayden> looks like i chose the best time to install it then
<hank_> Hey, thanks zeedoo, its all working fine, I feel like a moron, I took out the network card to find its make and forgot to put the fucker back in. Ha!
<topyli> bestadvocate: hrmpf. i guess the menu editing will work in gnome 2.12 or so
<hank_> re: the wireless config'
<SiRrUs> hayden Warty has been out since Oct
<hayden> ok
<bestadvocate> topyli: thats good to know at least
<bestadvocate> alright I am off to restart
<Xer> hi
<Xer> can anyone tell me where can i find  "
<Xer> Under --> File Systems, place a checkmark in:
<Xer> " in this site? http://www.desktop-linux.net/bootsplash.htm
<selinium_> how do i change the menu bars? I want to lanch gksudo bluefish, not bluefish?
<Skid> the kernel menuconfig?
<evarlast> why don't I have new monthly walpaper in hoary?
<selinium_> Skid: but how :) I know how to create launchers, but how do i do it for the menus?
<djp> how do you create launcher in hoary?
<selinium_> djp: right click on the desktop
<Skid> selinium_: no Idea, wasn't talking to you
<Skid> I was telling Zer
<Skid> Xer
<selinium_> Skid: LOL sorry!
<djp> selinium: done that, but nothing happens
<selinium_> djp: Something must be up with your install! Or your mouse?
<djp> selinium: sorry, let me explain that a bit better. it brings up the create launcher windoe, i create the launcher, press ok and ... nothing appears!
<Xer> ha?
<Xer> telling me what?
<selinium_> djp: I dont know what to say. Maybe restart gnome and try again. It should just pop up.
<hayden> where is the kernel source located in warty?
<djp> selinium: will try a restart...
<LinuxJones> hayden, it's called linux-source
<hayden> yea thats what i said :)
<hayden> where is it located?
<djp> ok, restarting ubuntu has made my newly created launcher appear on the desktop. how do i move it into a menu on the application bar? using hoary by the way...
<selinium_> djp: that was the question i asked about 5 mins ago!
<membreya> djp: no direct way
<membreya> want a link? :)
<pro> kernel source is  apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r`
<pro> kernel-source ?
<djp> selinium_: :oops:!
<pro> uMkulu, kernel source?
<uMkulu> kernel source is, like, apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r`
<da_bon_bon> membreya: have u installed vmware on ubuntu ?
<djp> membreya: so any newly created launchers will have to stay on the desktop for now?
<membreya> da_bon_bon: nope
<da_bon_bon> membreya: ok.. do u use slackware linux ?
<membreya> oh ...THAT...sorry djp ...was tripping..thought you meant how do you add things to the menus
<membreya> not the application bar
<selinium_> djp: on warty it used to be something like nautilus applications:///Internet in a term then create launcher.
<pro> kernel source is  also check build-essential
<uMkulu> okay, pro.
<membreya> da_bon_bon: i use hoary
<pro> kernel source
<uMkulu> hmmm... kernel source is apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r` or check build-essential
<djp> selinium_: sure, that's what i tried at first under hoary, but it doesn't work
<zeeble> what's the URL for ubuntuguide?
<djp> membreya: is there a way?
<pro> build-essential is a package alias for install all the tools needed to compile source on debian based systems
<membreya> zeeble: www.ubuntuguide.org
<membreya> djp sure is :)
<pro> build-essential?
<uMkulu> build-essential is a package alias for install all the tools needed to compile source on debian based systems
<selinium_> djp: I know! I was trying to find out the syntax myself!
<selinium_> :)
<membreya> selinium_ & djp: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=77243
* djp waits with baited breathe ...
<zeeble> membreya thanks
<djp> membreya: thanks
<selinium_> membreya: cheers!
<selinium_> zeeble: www.ubuntuguide.org
<membreya> is that what you were after guys ?>
<membreya> selinium_: little late :P
<kzm> btw, anybody using mplayer from marillat?
<zeeble> kzm i do. but i use debian.
* zeeble is still waiting for an iso to download
* zeeble shakes fist
<membreya> zeeble: get cable :P
* zeeble introduces membreya to india
<kzm> zeeble, hmm, wrong channel? :-)
<membreya> locate is no excuse :P
<membreya> location even
* Zotnix flashes back to downloading movies on 56k.
<zeeble> Zotnix heh
<membreya> what..only 5mb of updates today
<membreya> hoary is slowin down
<Zotnix> Full movies.
<zeeble> kzm no. different laptop this time.
<Zotnix> I think I downloaded The Matrix once.
<da_bon_bon> membreya: i am lagging with 20mb. ofcourse, now that feature freeze has been done - no large updates
<membreya> Zotnix: full games were more painful
<pro> Zotnix, where you from?
<membreya> feature freeze? really?
<da_bon_bon> membreya: yes.
<sic|work> morning or <insert appropriate greeting here>
<hayden> how can i change the font in gaim?
<Zotnix> Yep. Downloaded a movie on a broken 56k modem at that. A thin wafer broke off. My only guess could be that it transferred sound to the modem. I replaced it with a piece of aluminum foil.
<membreya> grrrrrr gnome just stripped my wallpaper
<hayden> no in x-chat
<membreya> you bastard!
<Zotnix> This was on a laptop.
<zeeble> hayden change the thing in preferences. use Sans size 9
<membreya> oh wait...it was just gnome updating :P
<Zotnix> word of advice: Compaq laptops are... bad.
<membreya> Zotnix: that's why I sold mine
<membreya> had a p4 2ghz
* pro would _never_ purchase Comcrap 
<sic|work> hayden: preferences--->default formatting--> click the font button
<hayden> ok
<zeeble> i have a dell inspiron 8500 that runs debian. and planning to install ubuntu on my stinkpad t41 when this downloads
<zeeble> got told earlier that ubuntu installs without a hitch. on the thinkpad.
<membreya> zeeble: I didn't need my laptop so let it go real cheap (1k AUD) ... using an amd64 3200+ desktop now :)
<Zotnix> Mm. My laptop is what I install Red Hat 8 on. My first experience with Linux. Somehow muddled through and got the Conexant drivers (when they were free) to work.
<sic|work> that isn't one of the inspirons dell recalled is it?
<zeeble> membreya lucky sod.
<sic|work> something about power supply problems or something
<zeeble> sic|work the inspiron 8200
<Zotnix> membreya, did you have problems with the keyboard as well? And the back of the case breaking by the hinges?
<membreya> only got a 120gb SATA drive though..almost out of space..going to pick up another 200gb
<rommerUB> how can i get this http://www.bootsplash.de/files/themes/screenshots/Theme-Ubuntu-silent.png
<membreya> Zotnix: no problems what so ever..but I hate brand name PCs / laptops
<ineedhelp> hi
<zeeble> i already broke the inspiron once, when some coca cola spilled into it :/
<sic|work> http://www.delladapterprogram.com/
<da_bon_bon> hey, will hoary release use openoffice.org2 ?
<sic|work> I thinik you can check there
<membreya> rommerUB: you need to recompile your kernel after you download splashscreen support
<Zotnix> membreya, my keys were falling out (they wanted 119 bucks for a replacement). My left arrow key had to be pushed hard to work.
<Zotnix> Escape button failed completely.
<rommerUB> someone shoudl make an easier way to do it
<zeeble>  sic|work till dell inspiron 8100.
<bobdude> anyone wanna help me install ubuntu?
<zeeble> and it has'nt given any problems so far.
<bobdude> im stuck
<membreya> rommerUB: that's in discussion :P
<sic|work> So I looked around a bit and didn't find much...does anyone know if it is possible to put the repositories on cd for instances where you can't connect to the internet or don't have a connection?
<pro> bobdude, yeah swing round my house tomorrow with your box, i'll install it for you
<membreya> yes sic|
<sic|work> like make a set
<bobdude> np :)
<pro> Ohmer, and bring a copy with, i dont have one yet
<membreya> you need to make your own repo :)
<zeeble> sic|pic yes. you can.
* pro breaks the tab key off
<sic|work> is there a procedure in the forums?
<sic|work> maybe I didn't use the right keyword
<zeeble> sic|pic apt-get install apt-setup create a local repository
<bobdude> my keyboard wont let me type to choose english
<bobdude> donno if it is freezeing before then or what
<membreya> other way is to get all your files from var/cache/apt/archives/ and burn it to CD and when you want to install it just do a sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<sic|work> zeeble: thanks...other question is how do you use apt-get with a proxy?
<membreya> bobdude: checked your capslock/numlock
<bobdude> its on
<membreya> can you turn it off / on?
<bobdude> :)
<bobdude> ill try
<zeeble> sic|work just man apt-get :D then you have apt-proxy. just type apt-setup and it will tell you what to do.
<sic|work> duh
<sic|work> hehe
<membreya> zeeble: you need to apt-get apt-proxy :P
<sic|work> just thought I would throw that question in there to save the extra research
<sic|work> :)
<zeeble> well,. yeah. once.
<sic|work> thanks
<bobdude> hmmm no good still
<zeeble> sic|work you got a http proxy?
<membreya> hmmmmm want to make a local caching proxy server...anyone know the best package to use? (other than squid)
<bobdude> is there a command line i can try for a p4 sis661  seagate 40mb hdd
<zeeble> wwwoffle or so,ething
<membreya> talkin to me zeeble ? :|
<zeeble> eyah
<beast> i
<bobdude> auotinstall no good
<Stik> wow this could take some getting used to..
<beast> i am with some problems too
<bobdude> autoinstall
<bobdude> :(  isnt usef freindly
<zeeble> membreya it is'nt as good as squid though. squid is nice.
<beast> the mirror came with distro dont have all packages
<zeeble> bobdude what's auto install?
<Nermal> beast, eh.. you added universe and multiverse ?
<membreya> zeeble: squid requires 2 brain cells..3 more than I have
<zeeble> membreya lol
<Nermal> like the huge comment in /etc/apt/sources.list says to ?
<beast> yes i have clean the #
<Nermal> and done an apt-get update ?
<bobdude> press f1 for help. or enter to boot :_
<Nermal> bobdude, so press enter ?
<bobdude> so i do enter n it freezes when i get asked for a language
<zeeble> Does ubuntu allow me to install to specific partitions or not? or will it take over? o.o
<beast> i have done it
<Nermal> zeeble, sure it lets you
<beast> i usualy use sarge
<beast> i now apt
<zeeble> Nermal good. i sort of assumed for a moment that "autoinstall" meant it took over :p
<beast> i have a durom 800 and are ok here
<membreya> hey there Nermal
* membreya nods
<Nermal> lo membreya
<beast> the problem is the k6
<Nermal> beast, ew
<zeeble> left 2 hrs 52 minutes
<membreya> does webmin for squid work? :P
<Nermal> don't see why not
<zeeble> lemme see if i can find a nice squid howto for you.
<beast> man squid
<beast> is nice i think
<membreya> lol beast
* Nermal roars
<zeeble> heh
<bobdude> hmmm free ran disk failed?
<bobdude> ram?
<bobdude> help
<t_> how can I get my usb mass storage working on ubuntu?
<Nermal> plug it in
<t_> yeah but after?
<membreya> :P
<Nermal> t_, it should ge mounted auotmagically
<Nermal> otherwise it will something like /dev/sda1
<Nermal> and mounted under /media/VOLUMENAME
<membreya> wb tritium :P
<pro> tritium, nice nick
<membreya> net split
<membreya> wow
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<Nermal> *unshocker*
<pro> tritium, do you know what tritium is?
<t_> nermal, I just don't see it...
<javiolo> anyone know how to stop the apache2 server
<t_> my ubuntu install is quite strange also: I don't have anything on my Desktop
<tritium> pro, of course I do
<Nermal> t_, dmesg ?
<tritium> membreya, hello
<javiolo> javiolo@ubuntu:~ $ /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<javiolo>  * Stopping web server (Apache2)...
<javiolo> httpd (pid 3970?) not running                                            [ ok ] 
<javiolo> but stills running
<Nermal> killall httpd ?
<Nermal> >:)
<pro> tritium, seen what it does in a vacume?
<beast> lol
<rommerUB> what can i do with ubuntu while i go to bed?
<zeeble> blah. I'll install when i wake up.
<Nermal> rommerUB, upgrade to hoary ?
<t_> nermal, what should I see in dmesg?
<tritium> pro, do yoU?
<Nermal> folding@home ?
<rommerUB> can i do that without reinstalling it?
<zeeble> apt-get install kde xfce4 windowmaker enlightenment etc etc
<Nermal> something like
<Nermal> usb-storage: device found at 44
<Nermal> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<Nermal>   Vendor: Softick   Model: Card Export       Rev: 0001
<Nermal>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<Nermal> SCSI device sda: 498176 512-byte hdwr sectors (255 MB)
<pro> tritium, yip, i used to play with that stuff when i was younger,
<zeeble> rommerUB edit /etc/apt/sources.list to reflect hoary from warty. then apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nermal> ending in Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<rommerUB> ok
<zeeble> eep. flood.
<Nermal> sorry :|
<rommerUB> so whereever it says warty change to hoary?
<Nermal> 5 lines ish :|
<tritium> pro, and where did you get your hands on tritium?
<pro> tritium, have you ever seen what would happen if tritium was fused with h3 ?
<zeeble> rommerUB you better ask around. :p again.
<t_> nermal, ok I got it then what?
<tritium> pro, yes, why do you keep asking me?
<NetwrkMonkey> how close is the final hoary to coming out?
<pro> tritium, ummm, well if i told you that i would go to jail no? 8)
<Nermal> t_, then type mount
<rommerUB> Nermal, how can i go about updating to hoary?
<Nermal> and see if it's mounted /dev/whatever anywhere
<t_> nermal, mount what?
<Nermal> just mount
<selinium_> rommerUB: www.ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> pro, for asking me questions?  no...
<lunitik> rommerUB: Its advised to just go install a daily snapshot or array...
<pro> no if i told you where i got tritium from, then i would be admitting to doing something against the law
<t_> nermal, and after mount?
<Nermal> rommerUB, cat /etc/apt/sources.list |sed s/warty/hoary/g > /tmp/sources.list.hoary :P
<Nermal> t_, well.. it should show it mounted somewhere..
<tritium> pro, I don't want to know, in that case...
<pro> but i will say that in ZA its often used in glass tubes for lighting in emergency signs, for when there is a power outage
<rommerUB> nermal, do u just copy that into terminal?
<t_> nermal : I get this
<t_> /dev/hdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<t_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<t_> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<t_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<t_> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<t_> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
* Nermal sighs
<tritium> pro, If you want to see the real power of tritium, look at footage of atmospheric testing of thermonuclear devices
<Nermal> really helpful
<Nermal> mount /dev/sda1 /mountpount ?
<trigx300> hi can anyone help me im trying to install win fonts on ubuntu what do i do?
<plx> which sound system is  best? alsa, esd or oss?
<Stik> has anyone installed this with reiserfs?
<Nermal> plx, alsa probably
<Nermal> Stik, aye
<plx> oss is old, right?
<t_> nermal: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<kcs> plx: but esd is a sound daemon
<Stik> Is there an option in the partition tool to use reiserfs?
<Nermal> trigx300, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Nermal> t_, -t auto ?
<tritium> membreya, what's new with you?
<Nermal> what filesystem is it
<pro> anyway, back to work
<lunitik> plx: alsa replaced oss... esd, artsd, polypaudio sit on top of that layer.
<Nermal> plx, oss is old yes - depreciated would be a better word
<tritium> What's going on down under?
<t_> nermal, doesn't work too : mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mountpount
<t_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<kcs> oh, my d its working again :)
<tritium> pro, no
<tritium> ?
<kcs> ddddddddd
<Nermal> t_, then no kernel module is available for the fds
<Nermal> fs*
<kcs> :)
<trigx300> ok thanks
<Nermal> t_, and why the hell are you putting /mountpount on the end >
<plx> i see.. and gstreamer is something like alsa?
<t_> nermal, because you told me to
<lunitik> plx: no... gstreamer is simular to esd etc... only serverless...
<Nermal> do you have a directory called that, or can't you tell thats any mountpoint and I am so tired of answering question after fucking question because people can't use man command that I misstyped "mountpoint" ?
<Nermal> I need food and the sodding accountant isn't in yet >:|
<tritium> yikes
<kcs> :) i renamed all my files to *.old :)
* Nermal rocks back and forth
* lunitik hands Nermal a J...
* rommerUB is upgrading to hoary and going to sleep 
<plx> and what does the sound daemon do? route events to the underlying sound system of something?
<plx> or not of
* tritium looks up "sodding" in the dictionary
<Nermal> plx, sort of
<lunitik> plx: it handles software mixing... ie, handles allowing more than one process access to /dev/dsp, which is the alsa device node
<tritium> "to cover with sod; to turf"...wtf?
<plx> ah.. so changing the "multimedia systems selector" in gnome preferences will just alter that, not my actual sound system
<lunitik> plx: the "Multimedia Systems Selector" is actually 'gstreamer-properties'...
<lunitik> plx: totally different... only effects applications that use gstreamer framework
<Nermal> totem etc
<plx> and rhythmbox?
<Nermal> aye
<lunitik> plx: yes
<Nermal> but not beeeeeep
<plx> ok, so they use the gstreamer framework which will route the stuff to some daemon/sink/stuff which will mix it and pass it to the also node.. (?)
<plx> alsa node
<lunitik> plx: on Ubuntu... (hoary in this example) ... for totem-gstreamer.... gstreamer > polypaudio > alsa
<lunitik> plx: polypaudio replaces esd...
<plx> ok.. and what's a "gstreamer sink" ? this would be polypaudio in your example?
<lunitik> plx: hmm... don't know about that  :(
<queuetue> Hi.  Is anyone using mpd (the music player deamon)?  The stock install has problems opening the audio, and I'd like to see a working config...
<lunitik> plx: I don't really understand the sink values etc... other than its where gstreamer throws things... yes, in my example, it would be polypaudio...
<plx> ok, that's what i was thinking too..
<tritium> queuetue, I haven't tried mpd, but I use gnump3d on my server at home
* lunitik goes to play Y! Pool for a while
* Nermal screams
<padders> is there a consensus of opinion about upgrading firefox 0.9.3 to 1.01 in Warty? sesnsible/not sensible/etc?
<dwa_> why wouldn't you?
<dwa_> i'm guessing 1.01 has less bugs
* padders puts a tick in the those for column ;-)
<CicalaMvta> any recommendations for a streaming audio server for flac files?
<membreya> gah ..how do you change the password for webmin
<membreya> and what's the default username?
<membreya> :|
<prego> hello. Does anybody know why Hoary's Nautilus does not explore windows network? Keeps working but shows nothing at the end. Warty's used to do it even when samba was not installed.
<evarlast> CicalaMvta: no, but mpd will transcode to OGG.  It may even stream the flac, but I dunno for sure.
<kcs> prego: smbclient -L known_host
<mdke> has ubuntu got a bootsplash yet?
<kcs> prego: display something?
<CicalaMvta> evarlast: thanks, i'll check that :)
<kcs> prego: in terminal of course
<mdke> if not why not
<solarwinds> qustion, I am tring to start zssh and getting  out of pty's , why ??
<tritium> prego, did you try dpkg-reconfigure samba-common to make sure you've setup the workgroup/domain, etc?
<solarwinds> helllllooooo
<solarwinds> help ..
<Get> solarwinds: hi
<queuetue> Do I want to configure applications to use alsa or esd?
<solarwinds> hi Get how are you ??
<Get> not too bad, what about you?
<solarwinds> I am OK, I ask for a qustion and no one answer :-(
* Xappe realizes the power of the guitar riff in Judas Priest - Electric Eye
<solarwinds> Get, a qustion: I am tring to start zssh and getting  out of pty's , why ??
<solarwinds> were are you from , Get
<solarwinds> ??
<solarwinds> Get, Are you from SWEDEN ???
<tritium> mdke, work is being done on usplash
<queuetue> Where do I get video codecs?
<Get> solarwinds: yes
<SiliconViper> Herm... k3b won't install, could someone suggest an alternate frontend for burning ISOs?
<mdke> tritium, it hasn't been released?
<StoffBox-Steve> i have a prob, and maybe someone can tell me why :) > i want do use WebHTTrack but when i try to open it it say somethink like that : Cat access steve:8080 connection set back :
<solarwinds> I worked there for a while....
<tritium> mdke, no, not yet.  But it's advantage over bootsplash is that it'll run in userspace.
<mdke> tritium, they've been working on it for ages haven't they?
<Get> solarwinds: in which town?
<Amaranth> Ilnfwtt: Stop.
<bagpuss_thecat> Ilnfwtt is a bot, can someone /kick him
<tritium> mdke, ubuntu has only been around since about October.  I wouldn't really call that "ages" yet ;)
<solarwinds> Karlskorna...
<solarwinds> You know Europolitan ??
<solarwinds> You know Europolitan (Vodafone) ??
<Get> solarwinds: yes
<dolson> are any of you guys SER users? as in the SIP proxy software
<solarwinds> It is very cold there now...
<Get> hehe
<Xappe> solarwinds, tell me about it, we had -30 C here in uppsala the day before yesterday
<solarwinds> Ho GOD, It is COLD :-(
<Amaranth> time to take it to freenode
<solarwinds> I have 23C suny day..
<membreya> gah
<membreya> I've locked my webmin
* membreya mumbles and grumbles
* evarlast nelsons
<queuetue> Are video codecs available from any repositories I could add to sources.list?
<prego> kcs, true but I mean the "easy Nautilus way". Of course smbclient works
<fsc> hmm. this is bizarre. all of a sudden .wmv work on totem out of the box
<tritium> prego, did you see my question above?
<prego> tritium, Nautilus does not even show my shares, but if I do smb://localhost works. Also works if I do smb://the_machine_I_know_that_it_is_there
<kcs> prego: ok, just check the network
<tritium> prego, I know.  I asked you if you ran dpkg-reconfigure samba-common
<prego> tritium, no, is that required?
<prego> tritium, my machine is serving as expected...
<prego> tritium, running right now
<tritium> prego, it might help if your workgroup/domain is not set right
<PacoBCN> HI ther
<prego> tritium, OK, may I restart nautilus now?
<PacoBCN> Anyone managed to connect Nicotine?
<tritium> prego, no need.  You might want to log out of gnome and back in, though
<prego> tritium, I prefer restarting nautilus :-P
<tritium> prego, good.
<kcs> :)
<tritium> That's all you should need to do, but for some users, logging out/in is just easier :)
<prego> tritium, no luck. Nautilus does not browse de windows network. Smbclient -L works.
<prego> tritium, also opening smb://machine works in Nautilus, It is just the browse thing that does not work.
<kcs> prego: its couse smb, i think
<tritium> prego, not sure what to tell you.  It's working for me on Hoary.
<membreya> hrm
<membreya> anyone here use webadmin?
<queuetue> Are common video codecs available from any repositories I could add to sources.list?
<prego> kcs, what you mean?
<pro> anyway all, i better be going
<Slack_Rox> try killing bonobo?
<pro> see you all monday
<hank_> Heya ubuntites, this is a kind of wierd question. It seems my apps dont shop up on the bottom bar anymore. Anyone heard of this?
<kcs> prego: master browser
<kcs> prego: they cant decide who will be that
<hank_> I can still alt tab between them but the bottom bar is empty
<kcs> prego: should
<prego> kcs, so, can I do anything?
<Xappe> hank_, maybe you removed the window list applet?
<tritium> queuetue, that's covered in ubuntuguide.or
<kcs> prego: yes, pray
<tritium> .org
<prego> kcs, tritium My fault, firestarter was blocking the browse
<kcs> prego: or you wait sometime maybe
<tritium> prego, ah, glad you found it
<kcs> prego: cool
<kcs> oh, than i have question
<prego> So the question is, what ports do I have open to browse windows netowrk?
<kcs> firestarter restarting himself when you stop it with /etc/init.d/firestart stop?
<Xappe> prego, probably the ones that the windows worms use to get in
<prego> Xappe, ;-))
<Xappe> like 445 and so on
<hank_> Xappe. Ahh I see. How might I have done that and how might I get it back>
<Xappe> right click the panel and choose "add to panel.."
<kcs> microsoft-ds    445/tcp                         # Microsoft Naked CIFS
<kcs> microsoft-ds    445/udp
<kent> I know its not an Ubuntu issue, but my computer has problems with overheating. At normal usage (browsing internet, playing music) i have no issues. But if i ran seti or other programs that uses the system alot, it overheats and shutdown. What would be the most rational to do? Should i buy a new CPU fan, or should i invest in one of those chassi-fans?
<membreya> webmin isn't changing my password properly (using changepass.pl)
<Xappe> hank_,  and locate "window list"
<hank_> ahh! bing. Thanks mate.
<Xappe> :)
<prego> kcs, Thank You, definitely ;-)) (I had 137-139 open and I guessed it was enough; now I have added 445 also and seems to be working)- of course only for local network ;-)
<evarlast> kent: get a good CPU fan.
<prego> kent, which arch?
<kcs> prego: im glad
<vrok> kent: i had similar thing lately
<prego> kent, SMP??
<vrok> and
<prego> kcs, Not sure if as much as me ;-))))
<vrok> the cpu fan was full of little pices of papaer ;)
<kcs> prego: :-))
<kent> evarlast, prego, its an amd XP 2400+.  So a chassi-fan will not make any difference?
<membreya> anyone have experiencing in establishing webmin ?
<evarlast> kent: it might, but CPU fan is most important.
<marksbry> Hey guys, I have a problem..for some reason my cdrom isn't showing up...I see it in fstab but if I click on disks and try to access my cdrom I get an error "unable to mount selected volume" I had a similar problem in installation I have a sata hd and an ide cdrom...any ideas?
<prego> kent, I have experienced problems and first of all make sure the cpu fan is working right, then perhaps try to cool the box also
<kent> vrok, what did you do to solve it? Right now i run the computer without the side of the chassi on. That way it only shutsdown if the load is high..
<prego> kent, My test was just for(int i=0; ; i++){ };
<marksbry> under show more details it says "/dva/had does not exist
<kent> prego, the fan is working allright. But im no expert so i cant say if its working good enough. I see its spinning, thats all :)
<prego> kent, stop the machine and try to spin the fan with the finger, if you notice any resistance the fan is broken (gripped - don't know if that is an english word )
<vince> hey everyone, someone know this: does it make sense to run the smp kernel on a single but hyperthreaded pentium4 cpu?
<prego> kent, also if working listen to it ...
<vidar_> Linux BLACKPOWER 2.6.10-4-386 #1 Wed Mar 2 06:11:58 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<vrok> kent: i used a vacuumcleaner ;P
<prego> kent, you may also try the machine with the box open
<vrok> kent: and it worked
<vrok> kent: and i had exactly the same thing - i couldn't complie anything longer than 10 minutes
<prego> vince, I have seen that. Perhaps it is the only way to use hyperthreading, if hyperthreading is useful afterall.
<hank_> Is anyone familiar with ndiswrapper? I want the 'modprobe ndiswrapper' to automatically be a part of the boot process
<membreya> hank_: why not just add it to /etc/modules?
<kent> vrok, you just vacumcleaned it for dust so it could spin faster?
<vrok> kent: yes
<hank_> yeah I tried that with the echo command but it said accesss denied
<vrok> kent: but it was _full_ of dust and other dirty stuff
<hank_> Mmm, stranger yet, I have no modules directory
<hank_> Shall I just create one?
<membreya> hank_: modules is a file
<membreya> not a directory
<membreya> sudo nano -w /etc/modules
<hank_> ahh okay. well Then for some reason permission is denied
<membreya> hank
<membreya> did you use sudo
<hank_> yeah
<hank_> is this right echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<hank_> with the sudo ofcourse
<membreya> just use nano
<hank_> what is bano?
<prego> ups looks like more ports are required for smb browsing ???
<hank_> nano
<vrok> hank_: text editor
<hank_> ahh. I'll try that'
<membreya> vi for dummies like me
<membreya> webmin isn't changing my password properly (using changepass.pl)
<vrok> you can use gedit as wall
<vrok> well
<hank_> strange. I cant modify the file at all
<hank_> its properties indicate it is available to the superuser
<marco> what command for list the packages please?
<scizzo> marco: that is installed?
<marco> yes
<theine> so KDE made it into main already...
<Riddell> theine: yes
<hank_> Seems that sudo is impervious to the modification of modules. I was able to modify it in Root
<theine> hank_: say that again?
<prego> I finally have not managed to configure firestarter to let browse windows network properly... :-(( seems that it is quite tricky from what I've read from firestarter mailing list. I will turn off the firestarter just for browsing whenever I need it again :-((
<hank_> I tried to modify etc/modules using the echo command in a terminal with sudo. It couldn't modify the file. I had to open the root terminal to run modify modules
<hank_> thiene ^
<hank_> sorry theine ^
<membreya> anyone have experiencing in establishing webmin ?
<pro> membreya, depends what you mean by "establishing"
<membreya> pro: trying to logon and it keeps saying authentication failed
<membreya> yes I've changed the password
<pro> your password is wrong then
<membreya> sudo /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root password
<pro> and where did you change it?
<prego> hank_, I guess you did "sudo echo "module" > /etc/modules", didn't you?
<evarlast> OH NO!
<evarlast> >> not > !
<membreya> thats right isnt it pro?
<prego> evarlast, YES!
<pro> membreya, i dont know if that would work, and is the user name not admin ?
<prego> evarlast, sorry
<membreya> pro: it says the only user is root
<prego> hank_, sorry for the >
<membreya> how else do you change the password without being able to login?
<evarlast> membreya: boot single user mode and create a user.
<pro> membreya, mmm, well, how about removing it, and its config (dpkg --purge webmin) and reinstall it? it will ask a password in the setup
<pro> membreya, or try the password of the root user
<membreya> i used apt-get :(
<membreya> hrmmm
<pro> because you can setup webmin to use pam auth
<pro> and maybe yours is using system auth, and not its own auth?
<hank_> Whats a splash screen?
<pro> hank_,  is a glass plate the you put by the urinal so stop pissing on your shoes
<pro> hank_, or its a little picture that pops up to show you that a program is loading
<hank_> hahahahhah. I need one, I wear sandles!
<hank_> can they come up during boot instead of the logging?
<hank_> splashscreens I mean
<pro> hank_, that would be called bootsplash
<schweeb> any specific reason why gnome-cd and goobox would be able to see a CD, be able to extract the tracks from it, but not be able to actually play it? (Hoary)  dmesg isn't saying any kernel errors or anything
<pro> its a project by one of the Suse guys, you get kernel patches for it
<hank_> ahh cool. Any tutes on this?
<hank_> ahh, so it dont work with ubuntu'
<pro> bootsplash.org i think it is
<psi> schweeb: probably because you haven't connected an audio cable from the cd to you sound card
<hank_> thanks, I;ll check it out
<pro> hank_, it works with any dist that has a linux kernel
<psi> your*
<schweeb> psi: no
<schweeb> it's a laptop
<schweeb> it's always worked before
<hank_> Awesome, i gotta fire one up
<marco> how to view a list of packages?(command line) thanks
<psi> schweeb: ok
<schweeb> marco: installed or available
<pro> schweeb, i have the same problem on my laptop, the driver on windows gets around this, i have not found a way in linux to do it, then again i have not looked for a way
<pro> i just ripperx and gogo the files into mp3
<psi> schweeb: perhaps it's worth trying a program that uses digital sound extraction
<schweeb> yea, if it were an audio cable, the CD would appear to play, but wouldn't put out any sound
<marco> both
<schweeb> "dpkg -l" shows installed
<rance> I just installed ubuntu and the first thing I needed to do was enable the root account, so when I type "sudo passwd root" from a terminal I get a password prompt, whats the default root password for a ubuntu install
<marco> thanks
<schweeb> or "dpkg --get-selections"
<psi> schweeb: it doesn't even appear to be playing now?
<schweeb> to locate a package, type "apt-cache search pkg"
<pro> rance, maybe its asking you to set one
<schweeb> rance: do you really want to enable root?
<pro> type one you will remember and see what it does
<schweeb> you can use sudo to do everything you can with root
<virtuald> rance: nothing, it,s your user password
<schweeb> and sudo asks for your account's password, not root's password
<membreya> gah ... I give up on webmin
<pro> schweeb, anyone would want to, you cant work your system without root
<rance> oh really
<schweeb> pro: wrong
<schweeb> the root account must exist
<schweeb> but sudo gives you root privileges
<schweeb> without root needing a password
<cybane> I GOT THE JOB!!!!
<sigglet> what job is that cybane ?
<cybane> Working for Cardinal Health in Dublin Ohio doing Tech Support
<Xappe> hmm, if I install Hoary on my ibook without partitioning the drive, is it easy to reinstall osx again later on? I mean, I assume that osx is not used to the fact that another system is on the drive...
<pro> schweeb, dont tell me wrong, i been using linux since 96 and have used more types of unix than you knew existed, you have to know your own root account or sooner or later you will be fuct
<larsrohdin> what program do you prefer? Gaim or amsn?
<njan> pro, you're wrong :)
<schweeb> pro: omg you are l33t
<membreya> gaim :)
<schweeb> stfu plz, pro
<schweeb> I've been using linux as long as you
<schweeb> and I am a sysadmin
<pro> no im not leet, im experenced
<njan> pro, so are half the people here
<psi> heh..
<schweeb> and I say you are wrong
<schweeb> and I am absolutely right.
<psi> pro: how will you be "fuct"?
<njan> pro, I work in IT and I've been using linux for longer than you have, and I've almost certainly used as many unix variants as you have - and you're most definitely wrong.
<lok> what's the probleme?
<larsrohdin> whats wrong?
<evarlast> pro: tell that to apple!  ;)
<schweeb> hi evarlast
<wezzer-> use sudo...
<evarlast> sup schweeb.
<evarlast> :)
<wezzer-> it's in the FAQ too
<prego> Finally seems that I did it: to allow smb browsing with firestarter, open ports 137-139, 445 and 32780-32900 to the local network machines (in my case 172.26.0.1/24)
<lok> what did he say?
* evarlast sides with the no root pw needed crowd
<larsrohdin> schweeb, what is worng?
<schweeb> larsrohdin: nothing
<larsrohdin> =(
<schweeb> larsrohdin: someone wants to set the root password
<schweeb> larsrohdin: and I recommended they use sudo
<prego> Perhaps they are so much ports open that the firewall is almost a fire-hole :-P
<schweeb> larsrohdin: then pro shot off about how you absolutely need root or something
<larsrohdin> schweeb, ok...
<pro> i didnt say you absolutely need it
<Xappe> prego, quite funny that those are the ports that the recent windows worms scan
<rance> I just didnt know that sudo asked for your own user password wasnt sure why that was needed since ive already logged in
<tritium> prego, ubuntu doesn't have many services listening on any ports unless you set them up.  Why the need for a firewall?
<pro>  i said "you cant work your system without root"
<larsrohdin> its very inividual what you like... but i don't belive that you need root-account... but sometimes maybe its easier..
<LinuxJones> cybane, congrats on the new job :)
<Xappe> tritium, I use one for NAT:ing purposes
<evarlast> sudo su -
<prego> tritium, say that I want to run a firewall (just in case, because it is cool, because it is opposite to windows, because I enable other services ubuntu does not come with, because I don't know much about firewalls...)
<evarlast> sudo -s
<schweeb> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Xappe> tritium, only two MAC addresses allowed / student apartment here
<evarlast> sudo bash --login
<Xappe> :/
<schweeb> there ya go, all the info you need on working w/o root
<larsrohdin> when i first tried Ubuntu, i was desperate for a root account, but then i learn to use sudo, and i like it better... but still i have have a root-account, so i can have a terminal with root open...if i want...
<rance> except how to install software that wants a root password and you dont have one
<schweeb> rance: in ubuntu, whenever it asks for a privileged password, use your own password
<prego> tritium, also "because I can" ;-))
<tritium> Xappe, cool, I do mac filtering with my wireless AP/router
<tritium> prego, that's cool :)
<membreya> hmmmmm just found out something different with webmin...if I let the webpage sit there for 1 minute or so the process dies
<schweeb> rance: sudo allows you to masquerade as root, and ubuntu is patched to all hell to allow you to sudo everything
<prego> tritium, however I'm glad you tell me that it is almost not necessary
<rance> ok
<rance> so how do I keep other users from sudo'ing stuff
<evarlast> membreya: webmin is launched from xinetd maybe?
<tritium> prego, it's up to you, of course :)
* Nermal places head on desk
<Nermal> rance, visudo ?
<membreya> everlast: I've set it to be inetd
<psi> rance: you can control that through /etc/sudoers
<rance> ok
<schweeb> rance: the first installed account is allowed to sudo, all the others you would have to explicitly allow
<Xappe> shorewall kicks firestarters...ehm...behind
<rance> ah, ok, that makes sense
<schweeb> since, generally, the person who installs the system and sets up the first account would be the primary/admin user
<rance> wish the install docs made a better point of this
<schweeb> I thought they did
<tritium> rance, that's on the wiki and in the FAQ
<schweeb> there's definitely a lot on the wiki
<tritium> it should be one of the first things you read when investigating ubuntu
<rance> I couldnt get to the wiki in the install, im talking about the install sequence
<membreya> gah ...damn you webmin..stop failing the password!
* tritium pictures membreya cursing at his computer
<membreya> you betcha tritium ...there's NO reason ... !@#@!#!@(
<CarlK> anyone have a vnc viewer recomendation?
<tritium> With arms waving in the air...
<rance> someone who has used this ubuntu for awhile, Im needing an apache, domain mail with virtual users, and a postgresql server, can ubuntu do this, and can you point me to any special instructions if appropriate
<CarlK> xtightvncviewer or svncviewer
<tritium> CarlK, isn't the Terminal Server Client (tsclient) installed by default for you?
<CarlK> ill check
<membreya> fix it tritium :(
<schweeb> rance: open synaptic and select said packages, or apt-cache search and apt-get install them
<tritium> membreya, I'd have to be familiar with webmin first, don't you think?  ;)
<CarlK> im trying to run an app on a win2000 box running UltraVNC server- will TS client help?
<tritium> CarlK, yes.  It even supports RDP
<tritium> So you don't really need to setup VNC if you just want to enable RDP on the windows box instead
<membreya> what's the dpkg command to reconfigure a package?
<tritium> dpkg-reconfigure
<CarlK> so I see.. thanks
<membreya> :P
<tritium> you can also specify priorities, membreya
<tritium> CarlK, np
<CarlK> how do I enable RDP on win2k?
<membreya> An initial version of this password file has been generated for you. It   
<membreya>   contains only a 'root' user, with the password copied from the password file.
<membreya> how the hell does that make sense!
<membreya> copied from WHAT password file!
<CarlK> membreya - the great password file
<CarlK> that will come down and give candy to all the children of the world
<membreya> facetiousness is so helpful
* membreya rolls a ciggie
<virtuald> membreya: /etc/shadow
<membreya> virtuald: it references root and has root:*:12827:0:99999:7:::
<virtuald> If  the  password field contains some string that is not
<virtuald>        valid result of crypt(3), for instance ! or *, the  user  will  not  be
<virtuald>        able to use a unix password to log in, subject to pam(7).
<virtuald> Manual page shadow(5) line 26
<membreya> in webmin directory I've used the perl script to change the password..miniserv.users shows the root as being root:11DqO6mvHZt1Q
<evarlast> membreya: ya?  that is a std crypt password.
<vixus> Hey, are there any programming IDEs out there that have a Form Designer?
<membreya> hmmmm could I manually type the password into that file without encryption? :P
<evarlast> vixus: not really IDE.  but glade will let you form design.
<vixus> Doesn't KDevelop have one?
<vixus> At least... I've seen tutorials that use it.
<LinuxJones> vixus, for C ?
<vixus> C++
<LinuxJones> vixus, ahh
<vixus> I was using kylix, but i like C++ better than pascal.
<Riddell> vixus: yes, KDevelop has a very good integrated GUI designer
<vixus> Ah, good news.
<vixus> KDevelop will run on GNOME?
<evarlast> I forgot about kdevelop, yes it embeds qt designer.  qtdesigner is very good too.... both C++
* membreya pokes everlast
<evarlast> vixus: it will run on/in gnome, but you will be writing KDE apps.
<evarlast> membreya: no, but you can use mkpasswd to encrypt a new password and past into that file.
<vixus> How can I run apps that will run on both?
<vixus> *code
<evarlast> vixus: all apps run on/in both.
<LinuxJones> vixus, there is a good one for Python that tries to mimic Delphi
<evarlast> vixus: its a matter of which is targetted.
<marco> i love ubuntu guys!!!!
<marco> thanks a lot
<marco> bye
<vixus> LinuxJones: Link?
<hawke_> I prefer Ubuntu girls, but to each his/her own...
<vixus> evarlast: ok.
<membreya> gah
<membreya> still failing
* membreya breaks down into tears
<Echylo> how to split a mp3 with a cue file? I can't find it in audacity so...
<vixus> ALSO... in xchat, how can i edit the server list directly?
<LinuxJones> vixus, it's called boa-constructor it's in universe repo, but again it's for th Python language.
<vixus> python's good too
<lok> vixus, for xchat edit ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf
<LinuxJones> vixus, ;)
<LinuxJones> vixus, >> http://boa-constructor.sourceforge.net/
<Echylo> someone?
<Echylo> mp3, cue ? :'(
<hawke_> Echylo: I am not aware of any way to do so..
<LinuxJones> Echylo, you have a big mp3 with a few songs you want to seperate ?
<Amaranth> you can do it manually
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> a 80mp3
<LinuxJones> Echylo, the songs are in 1 mp3 file and you want to seperate them right ?
<Echylo> 80mb
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> I have a cue file
<Amaranth> Echylo: Did you ever search on google?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> and I find software for XP
<Echylo> mp3 splitter
<Echylo> I used it on XP
<LinuxJones> Echylo, you can use audacity but you will need to install the mp3 encoder 1 sec I will get it for you
<Amaranth> "mp3splt is part of the hoary repository"
<Echylo> linuxjones
<Echylo> I tried audacity
<vixus> what about Firefox 1.0 for ubuntu? I'm surprised it's not here.
<hawke_> Echylo: Can't the burner just handle a .cue file?
<Amaranth> Echylo: mp3splt
<vixus> brb
<Echylo> I don't need to burn it
<Amaranth> vixus: 1.0 wasn't out when warty froze
<Amaranth> err
<hawke_> Echylo: Are you trying to burn a large mp3 as several tracks, or split an mp3 into several mp3s?
<Amaranth> Echylo: mp3splt!
<vidar> How do i mount a ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Echylo, you need audacity and libmad0
<Amaranth> hey, when did ubuntubot die?
<Echylo> ok
<Amaranth> Echylo: mp3splt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Echylo> YES!
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<Echylo> quit it! I can read
<lok> vidar, with the command mount -t ntfs /dev/youpartition /mountpoint
<Amaranth> Echylo: So use it already. :P
<LinuxJones> Echylo, you will then need to tell audacity where the library is under File >> Preferences >> File Formats >> Mp3 Export Setup
<Amaranth> Echylo: Was third result in google for "split mp3 with cue"
<vidar> i dont know my partition. /dev is empty
<Echylo> hey linux
<Echylo> sssht, thanks but I already tried :)
<LinuxJones> Echylo, it's >> /usr/lib/libmad.so.0
<LinuxJones> Echylo, when you see the filter select "all files"
<lok> vidar, /dev is empty O_o
<lok> vidar, does your ntfs partition is in the primary hd ?
<lok> the master
<vidar> nope
<vidar> its a slave
<Echylo> I'll try it later linuxjones, thanks, Amaranth I have warty, so I can't down it, and I gtg
<LinuxJones> Echylo, sorry that was audacity and liblame0
<LinuxJones> sorry my mistake
<Echylo> but how to split them with the cue file then?
<Amaranth> yeah mad decodes, lame encodes
<Amaranth> Echylo: http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/
<Amaranth> compile from source
<LinuxJones> Echylo, throw that .cue file away you can just mark each mp3 manually then export it as a single song.
<_d4vid> hi all
<Echylo> k
<Amaranth> Echylo: I think I might have found something with audacity, hang on.
<Amaranth> nevermind, that's for playing your huge file with a cue sheet in foobar2000
<andreas_> Hello.
<andreas_> I have a question about the new version of openoffice. Have anyone tried it out yet?
<vidar> how do i give my user access to use my ntfs drive?
<_Xavi_> vidar: mount it ;)
<vrok> vixus: mount with umask=022
<_Xavi_> umask=0222
<vixus> ?!!
<vixus> Mount what. o_O
<vrok> vixus: uch ;)
<vidar> it is mounted, but only the root user can view it
<vrok> vixus: open /etc/fstab
<vixus> You're speaking to the wrong guy, vrok.
<_Xavi_> vidar: edit the mount options in fstab
<vidar> ?
<_Xavi_> append ,umask=0222
<vrok> vixus: as a root, type 'gedit /etc/fstab'
<_Xavi_> vidar: open a terminal and type "nano /etc/fstab"
<_Xavi_> bah, vrok can help you :p
<vixus> ...
<vrok> vixus: then find line with the ntfs partition
<vixus> ....
<vrok> vixus: and then, add ',umask=0222' to fourth column
<vixus> why?
<vidar> yep, im in /etc/fstab
<vrok> arhg
<vrok> damn irssi, damn tabl completion
<vixus> vrok.... heh.
<vrok> vixus: sorry :)
<vixus> Np.
<andreas_> Anyone here that had any luck installing openoffice 2?
<andreas_> 23Guys?
<vixus> how come there ain't FF1.0 for Ubuntu?
<andreas_> There is... I`m using it
<hawke_> andreas_: I've got ooffice2 installed
<hawke_> andreas_: no problem
<CicalaMvta> ff?
<hawke_> CicalaMvta: firefox
<andreas_> hawke_ Have you still got that lame crossed out splash screen as in the 1.9s?
<CicalaMvta> ooops :)
<hawke_> andreas_: I don't find it to be lame, but yes
<StoffBox-Steve> i think hoary has FF1. vixus , but dont know i installed it manuell
<vixus> i want to install it manually too.
<vixus> later.
<andreas_> hawke_ I jsut find it a bit strange that the Debian guys have got the new one but we don`t
<CicalaMvta> works fine on warty too. just dl and unpack the binaries
<andreas_> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox - that will get you going
<StoffBox-Steve> right CicalaMvta, Use or Install  both goes :)
<lunitik> andreas_: umm.. most people will already have firefox installed... reason for firefox being at 0.9 in warty as due to Java related issues amoungst other things
<andreas_> lunitik I`m aware of the fact that most people allready have it - that`s just the way I managed to update it in Warty
<lunitik> andreas_: probably only because you have warty-updates enabled in sources.list
<andreas_> lunitik I hounoustly cannot remember whether I had... Using Hoary now
<lunitik> andreas_: same here  :)
* StoffBox-Steve going Crazy --- *args* why this site must be so Slow ... *grrrrrrR*
<andreas_> Have a question though
<andreas_> I`m new to linux but would like some RSS feeds to integrate with the desktop. Is that possible?
<kent> Do Dell have some special format on their mainboards, or is it easy to change the mainboard to a new one? My brother has a P4 motherboard, but since it stoped working he is thinking of buying a cheap AMD one..
<StoffBox-Steve> yes andreas_ , gdesklets can make that, i think
<zx> hey google http://www.tcpsecurity.com/ :)
<ells> can anyone tell me how to execute a .run file
<lunitik> ells: ./whatever.run?
<scizzo> ells: chmod +x file.run
<andreas_> Ohh... I`ve heard that gdesklets should be both difficult and unstable
<hawke_> ells: usually, sh whatever.run
<scizzo> ells: ./file.run
<lunitik> ells: after doing what scizzo said
<ells> okay
<ells> the file is ut2004-lnx-demo3334.run
<yqyq22> I have a problem with a network printers
<scizzo> ells: and....?
<StoffBox-Steve> runs fine by mine .. but i only using it for some info ( FAN CPU TEMP EMAIL DATE ) .. and only very basic think not grafikstuff ...
<ells> okay, I tried your guys commands, they did not work
<yqyq22> there is a printer xerox that is joined to a microsoft windows200 server
<hawke_> ells: what error message?
<scizzo> ells: details please
<ells> one second
<yqyq22> I would like to install my printer
<andreas_> stoffBox How do you set it up after installing?
<yqyq22> I don't have a output
<andreas_> Date, mail, ethernet sounds fine
<ells> I will be quiet, it is working now, thanks
<unamaus> l
<unamaus> jeu
<unamaus> hello?
<unamaus> who
<StoffBox-Steve> install it and than you can find it under > Application > "extras" *german its "zugehr" > gdesklets... than simple doppelklick what you want and paste it on the desktop ...
<andreas_> Stoffbox: Sounds neat but it soesn`t come with apt-get, doesit? I cannot find it.
<unamaus> i need help i can't seem to get my 3 other SCSI drives to show
<StoffBox-Steve> or you can go on the Console and use > gdesklets shell
<IRCsloth> anyone here have a good lightwight terminal? One that offers tabs like kterm or gnome terminal would be nice.
<thorN> Anyone know a good file server program?
<lunitik> IRCsloth: no such thing as 'kterm'... konsole
<IRCsloth> I'm on a P4 2.4ghz box with 1GB ram and full screen text scrolling is using almost all my cpu..
<evarlast> IRCsloth: gnome-terminal?  its not so heavy.
<IRCsloth> I think it's font related
<stingaa> anyone installed linux-wlan-ng
<unamaus> can anyone direct me to a site that could show how to get multiple scsi drives to show?
<StoffBox-Steve> *args* desktop frezze
<evarlast> IRCsloth: there is a bug in hoary X right now.  makes things SLOW
<IRCsloth> if I shell into a box and do a compile or a large directory listing my CPU goes to 100% while the screen in scrolling.. maybe I'm lookiung an an nvidia driver problem
<unamaus> chat and to get an dual monitors working on an ati
<unamaus> argh
<IRCsloth> I was running haory but I went back to Warty+backports last week due to the slowness
<unamaus> sorry about that earlier one, mud..hehe
<StoffBox-Steve> you can get it over apt-get .. but dont ask me what you source you need in the list .. i have you more that the basics
<evarlast> IRCsloth: so you are running Xfree4 and not Xorg?
<yqyq22> strange, the printer is ready, i launch a print and I see "printing=job printing" in the state
<IRCsloth> evarlast: xfree 4.3.0
<yqyq22> I have a xerox docuprint-N32
<unamaus> i'm very new to ubuntu and would like very much to get my dual monitors to work as well as get my scsi drives to show can anyone help me?
<IRCsloth> and the Nvidia package
<StoffBox-Steve> for dual head you need to set up the 2nd monitor in the xorg or xfree86 config  yqyq22, just google a bit and you need usefull stoff :D
<oly> is it an nvidia dual head card ?
<unamaus> ati radeon 9800
<evarlast> IRCsloth: maybe it is a config issue?  is glxgears SUPER FAST?
<IRCsloth> let me check
<oly> ah, dont know, but i had hours of fun setting up my nvidia for dual heads, could of given you the config, but it will be different if its radeon
<yqyq22> ok, my output is Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<blizah> i get the error that my pnpbios has caused a fatal error when i boot, is this something to worry about?
<StoffBox-Steve> oly, you can show me your config :) have a Nvidia dual card but not set it up right know ... :)
<unamaus> its ok, hopefully there will be something in the ubuntuforums soon
* oly hopes some one rights a config prog for the xorg and xf86config files one day :p
* StoffBox-Steve mee too oly :D
<hawke_> yqyq22: Is that printer connected to the network?
<yqyq22> yes
<unamaus> chat what about scsi drives?
<yqyq22> is ready
<unamaus> sorry bout that again hehe i keep typing chat
<vixus> ok, I installed firefox 1.01, how do I make it the default browser?
<IRCsloth> glxgears is plenty fast... except when a terminal is scrolling.. like right now with irssi
<IRCsloth> 10693 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2138.600 FPS
<IRCsloth> 16471 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3294.200 FPS
<vixus> please>
<StoffBox-Steve> vixus, in console  > gnome-default-applications-properties  and then set up the path
<yqyq22> seems that I need samba
<yqyq22> i googled
<hawke_> yqyq22: Why not print directly to the printer?
<hawke_> yqyq22: rather than the windows print share?
<Slack_Rox> ok first things first.. fix these nasty default fonts :|
<unamaus> seems the howtos only help for ide drives
<unamaus> no scsi help
<oly> can i add to the menu in hoary ? or create a new menu ?
<oly> the add option does not seem to exist like it did in warty
<yqyq22> the printer is shared, I' m directly connected
<yqyq22> and I' ve permission
<unamaus> anybody?
<memer> any plans for xubuntu (xfce4 on ubuntu)? and how about some gui admin tools like libranet's adminmenu or SuSE's YaST?
<oly> memer, cant you just add xfce4 from synaptic ?
<CicalaMvta> suse's yast? =:O
<memer> well, i suppose. just thinkin if kubuntu is out, mebbe one step further?
<memer> cicalamvta: well, the general gist anyway is quickie admin control.
<Blissex> memer: I think someone is doing KUbuntu, which is a lot of a better idea than XUbuntu...
<memer> and by "one step further" i mean doing up a low(er)-resource desktop.
<will> who runs hoary here?
<pussfeller> there should be a CLUbuntu
<CicalaMvta> *lol*
<memer> blissex: why so? and i wasn't thinking in terms of a either/or. could do em both
<pussfeller> with no xerver
<Blissex> but then, if Kanotix and Knoppix are out too, KUbuntu is a lot less cool than if they weren't.
<CicalaMvta> not even ncurses? *gg*
<Blissex> pussfeller: well, that sort of can bre achieved now...
<pussfeller> no thats NCubuntu
<stingaa> xan someone help me with my wireless usb net adapter
<stingaa> can*
<Blissex> Why no TUbuntu, using the Curses based window system/manager Twin?
<Blissex> stingaa: you should ask questions directly, not ask if some can help you about some generic subject!
<memer> ;-)
<pussfeller> there could be pybuntu which boots to a python shell
<memer> just sayin
<stingaa> how do i get my wireless network adapter working on ubuntu?
<memer> awright comedians ... well, so how about a yast/adminmenu clone?
<pussfeller> which actually i wonder why we use bash when python would seem to be better
<Blissex> memer: There are plenty of those an 'apt-get' away.
<memer> ? you can get adminmenu or yast via apt-get? surely you jest too far
<stingaa> :\
<Blissex> memer: not exactly those, but n00b-helper admin apps. You know, 'webmin', 'linuxconf' style things.
<tritium> we don't need no stinkin' adminmenu or yast
<zenrox> nope
<zenrox> i left linuxconf bhind 2 years ago
<pussfeller> there should be at least a common framework for system administration guis to work with
<zenrox> the comand line = linux conf
<zenrox> hehehe
<CicalaMvta> you mean something like debconf? :)
<memer> ! wow. i beg to differ. webmin and linuxconf are not the same as libranet's adminmenu.  if you haven't actually seen/used it, then don't bother commenting. it really is a useful tool. espeically for noobs, which is  a key target audience for ubuntu no? i'm surprised at youse.
<stingaa> sigh, how can something as easy as getting on the net take so long
<pussfeller> i dont like webmin
<tritium> most things are configurable with gnome tools by now anyway
<tritium> if you really want a gui
<zenrox> pussfeller, i dont like having to open a port on my firewall if i installed webmin
<memer> me neither. it pales in comparison to (say) adminmenu. honestly, it's worth a look. if you guys could add that to ubuntu, it would take it a def step toward ma an pop penetration
<memer> can you install flash or java with gnome tools?
<tritium> yeah, synaptic can install flashplugin
<memer> find an adminmenu (libranet) review and you'll see what i mean
<GammaRay> can ubuntu nondestructively resize ntfs during the install?
<tritium> java has licensing issues
<memer> all from ONE place, my friends
<pussfeller> does java make you come tot heir site to download
<pussfeller> i think they used to
<memer> not sure how it works in libranet
<coroner> there is a very basic gui for samba file sharing in fedora 1, is there a similar thing for ubuntu, im running warty
<selinium_> Hi all, the is a deb install of skype at http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/ HOw do i get this on my machine? Sorry i am new to all this! :)
<Deft> does anyone know if rosetta is supposed to be working properly at the moment?
<GammaRay> coroner: browsing or creating shares?
<tritium> man, libranet has 2.4 kernel and XFree86 still?
<zenrox> selinium_, id get the tar.gz of skype
<coroner> GammaRay: creating
<Deft> coroner, yes there is, the gnome-system-tools one
<Deft> coroner, but it's only included in hoary
<selinium_> zenrox: But if i can sort out the deb won't it keep intself updated?
<memer> from one review: "Plug-ins like Flash, RealPlayer and Java can be added using this tool (RealPlayer has to be first downloaded as its location on the web never stays constant), modules can be added, your monitor DPI can be adjusted and your sound can be set up. I even did a kernel recompile using this power-tool."
<pussfeller> skype any good?
<virtuald> selinium_: it's in the FAQ
<GammaRay> Deft: is that the one I keep seeing in gnome 2.10 previews?
<zenrox> selinium_,  only if you keep up to date on the skype site
<coroner> ahh thanks Deft, april is the stable release date for hoary yeah?
<kent> IRCsloth, does it also eat CPU if you minimize the window?
<zenrox> selinium_, its sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb
<TPC> now this is weird. I get no sound when I try to play a video in ubuntu, and when I try to play it in mplayer I doesn't even show the video. sound only works fine in mplayer.
<blizah> not now
<TPC> s/ubuntu/totem/
<Deft> coroner, yes, hoary is the 5.04 release
<zenrox> tpc do you have the wincodec32 package installed
<TPC> zenrox, yes. it worked fine yesterday.
<zenrox> TPC,  maby the video settings got changed
<TPC> I'm on hoary if that makes a difference, and I updated this morning
<selinium_> zenrox: Like i say i am new to linux. what does dpkg mean?
<zenrox> selinium_,  thats the comandline command like rpm
<Xappe> hmm, how can I read a cd created with HFS+ in linux?
<zenrox> selinium_,  but for debs
<TPC> zenrox, and changed video settings shouldn't make mplayer crash
<selinium_> Cheers zenrox, i now have Skype!
<TPC> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<TPC> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<TPC> how do I find out what signal 11 is?
<zenrox> TPC,  so its audio then
<TPC> zenrox, but if I play audio without video it works fine
<TPC> I've tried two different video files so its not a bad video file
<zenrox> tpc might be the audio with that movie
<virtuald> TPC: man kill (it's segmentation fault, i.e. program crashed)
<zenrox> its probly encoaded diferently
<TPC> how do I find out what audio codec it use then?
<zenrox> tpc the hardway or the easy way
<GammaRay> TPC: try man 7 signal
<TPC> mplayer says this: Selected audio codec: [a52]  afm:liba52 (AC3-liba52)
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> make shure the ac3 is installed
<TPC> I'll try to install gstreamer0.8-a52dec and try it in totem again
<memer> ok, one more try: here's a link to a libranet review: http://tinyurl.com/6pz6s the bit about Adminmenu is in the second paragraph below the screenshot.  What do youse think -- wouldn't something like that be beneficial for ubuntu, too?
<tritium> youse?
<memer> heh.
<LinuxJones> memer, don't they ask like $120.00 US for Libranet ?
<tritium> memer, tools like that already exist.  gdmsetup configures gdm, for example
<tritium> keyboard settings too
<memer> um, i think it's $60 now (tho you cna get it free too). but that's not the point. i'm not pushing the distro per se, i want some feedback re the usefulness of the Adminmenu feature. take off the blinders guys ;-)
<memer> (i mean, youse ;-))
<tritium> seems unnecessary to me
<delltony> Riddell, are you around? I have question in regard to kubuntu. how do you set hte menu's for it or can you? as in add to the menu items and remove from
<zenrox> tritium,  but it does put it in one place
<bur[n] er> anyone have a recommendation for an id3 tagger that uses freedb/cddb?
<LinuxJones> memer, adminmenu has some nice features but alot are redundant now
<bur[n] er> easytag works, but it's interface is bleh
<memer> well, it's uneccessary if you know what to do. sure. but isn't part of ubuntu's mandate to spread to mom an pops?
<memer> i.e. non-techy people
<zenrox> memer,  moms an pops are using it now
<memer> LinuxJones: oh yeah? like which?
<memer> zenrox: not sayin there aren't techy ma an pops around now.
<bur[n] er> not mine :)
<memer> (sheesh)
<LinuxJones> memer, the compile kernel feature is not needed for most people. Only those running servers or exotic hardware need to re-compile a kernel.
<zenrox> ya and memer my mom will be using linux  and she is 47
<zenrox> and she has never tuched a computer
<tritium> most configuration tools are in one place: under "Administration"
<TPC> it works with sound in totem now, but for some reason the video is alot slower than it should be. But not extremly slow as it can be when theres a bad file, and I know that the file is ok, because its a part of a serie and I've watched the 5 previous movies of that serie, they are all the same (even identical filesize, so it must be encoded with the exact same options)
<tritium> Or, if you have gnome-system-tools installed, under Applications->System Tools
<blizah> i have ubuntu installed on an ide drive and windows installed on a sata raid...how do i go about getting ubuntu to see the windows sata raid?
<memer> ok, let's put it this way, woudln't it be NICE if it were around? i mean, slacktivists get by just fine without pkg mgmt, but that doesn't mean there aren't more convenient ways to go about things (eg apt-get)
<Riddell> delltony: menus are broken in our KDE 3.3, try the 3.4 packages to fix it
<LinuxJones> marksbry, hi
<marksbry> lhas there been a fix yet for the sata pata problem yet?
<tritium> And my 57-year old mother is getting along just fine in ubuntu
<marksbry> hey Linuxjones you helped me before I used the name nubuntu
<LinuxJones> marksbry, oh hi :)
<unamaus> i have a similar problem as yours blizah
<blizah> you have any luck?
<unamaus> with scsi hard drives
<unamaus> no luck
<memer> "nubuntu".. good one :D
<zenrox> tritium,  spred ubuntu to the nursing home
<zenrox> lol
<LinuxJones> marksbry, that was usb cdrom not working on sata hard drive ?
<tritium> zenrox, :)
<marksbry> I got the system installed with that bugzilla site you sent me, but for some reason I still can't use cdrom within the ubuntu os
<yqyq22> a last problem with evolution mail and exchange2003
<marksbry> pata cdrom and sata hd
<unamaus> i tried using using a config meant for ide and replaced hdd with sdd but that was a failure
<tritium> ubuntu-calendar for all the old men in the nursing home ;)
<zenrox> yep
<yqyq22> the error is: Could not authenticate to server. (Password incorrect?
<LinuxJones> marksbry, your probably going to have to load those same modules from the website into /etc/modules
<blizah> is the next ubuntu gonna support raid, sata, scsi?
<zenrox> and playgirl.com for the ladys
<unamaus> i hope so
<marksbry> could you send me the website again pls, I will bookmark it in my ubuntu page, I lost it when xp crashed on me :(
<LinuxJones> marksbry, if it worked during install it will work after install
<LinuxJones> marksbry, oh dear I didn't bookmark it .... let me see if I can find it
<tritium> marksbry, xp crashed?  Wow, how rare... ;)
<delltony> riddel, can i apt-get upgrade it?
<marksbry> ROFL...yeah piece of cowdung
<marksbry> eastlink.ca, are you from the maritimes Linuxjones?
<rcchan> can someone direct me to an ubuntu newbie room if there is one?
<unamaus> there is
<tritium> rcchan, you're most welcome here
<LinuxJones> marksbry, yeah Nova Scotia
<Mike37> is thomas black here ?
<Mike37> is anyone from hbd here ?
<LinuxJones> marksbry, I can't seem to find it right now, I have to get a coffee and a cig.
<moritz__> So why is it that xorg in hoary takes up 100% system after about a minute I start UT2k4?
<sensei__> anyone know when we might get the 1.0.1 version of firefox
<Juippis> sensei__: use installer?
<delltony> Riddell, you mind explaining how i update to that version in which you speak of in kde? i'm using the kpackage
<sensei__> i tried apt-get upgrade, none listed
<marksbry> I used to spend my summers in NB LinuxJones...I seemed to have fixed the problem by switching channels around
<sensei__> perhaps i need a dif source
<marksbry> and playing around with sata modes
<Juippis> sensei__: download installer from mozilla.org and install that to /usr - create symbolic links and that should work?
<Mike37> anyone from  HBD Venture Capital here ?
<snowblink> On Warty, is there any trick to getting the CD Player to download track info?
<sensei__> i knew that, i would prefer a package
<Riddell> delltony: you need the deb line from http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-March/000023.html
<Juippis> sensei__: :)
<Riddell> delltony: don't know about kpackage but that needs to go in /etc/apt/sources.list
<delltony> ok thats fine
<delltony> id rather use command line anyway
<spiral> hi
<uMkulu> privet, spiral
<delltony> but whats the package i'm after ;)
<yqyq22> what is the command to install ximian-connector-2.0.2
<yqyq22> ? please
<Riddell> delltony: apt-get update && apt-get install kdebase
<delltony> ok thanks i just wasn't sure
<Myrtti> ffs, isn't there any easy way of getting divx flicks working?
<delltony> wow Riddle depend issues out the ying yang
<LinuxJones> marksbry, you got it fixed ;)
<bur[n] er> Myrtti: apt-get install totem-xine
<Myrtti> thanks
<avirox> hi all
<goron> What exactly does ubuntu add to Debian?
<avirox> is there a way to use WINE on my 64bit version of ubuntu?
<marksbry> yeah changed to legacy mode, got the bios to recognize sata as primary channel and moved cd rom to secondary...then it changed to hdc
<lok> avirox, wine can't handle 64bit due to win
<Myrtti> goron: basic difference is that ubuntu's easier to install
<marksbry> it doesn't work in sata mode with 6 channels for some reason
<LinuxJones> goron, tinely update, regular reloease cycle, support for 18 months...etc
<Myrtti> and configure, if you're a newbie to linux
<marksbry> would probably have to manually load the cdrom drivers in that case
<lok> you can make it work but only in 32 bit
<avirox> lok, how about wineX/cedega?
<LinuxJones> marksbry, yeah
<Myrtti> or even if your familiar on how to configure debian to server use, but want to have it on the desktop too
<marksbry> thanks again, your presence seems to solve problems lol
<lok> avirox, same things but a page about how install it in 32bits is on the ubuntu wiki
<avirox> lok, do you mean work in the 64bit SO but in 32bit mode?
* LinuxJones keyboarding skills are weak :(
<lok> yes
<avirox> ah ok
<Myrtti> 'cause Debian is teh sith when trying to configure it to the desktop. Did that answer your question, goron?
<lok> but it's a little complicated to compile it with the 32bits library on a 64bits system without affect 64bit library
<avirox> hmm
<goron> The only reason I might install another distribution is because I have to recompile my nvidia drivers everytime I want to use my 3d hardware. I think someone broke something (and it's not me).
<lok> it's not impossible but a little harder
<lok> read this wiki it's on cedega
<LinuxJones> goron, what distro are you using ?
<lok> it explain 2 different manner to compile it
<avirox> lok,  i cant quite find it
<goron> LinuxJones: Debian.
<LinuxJones> goron, Ubuntu has pre-compiled 3d binaries for ATI and Nvidia cards
<goron> LinuxJones: Unstable
<goron> LinuxJones: Tried that too.
<LinuxJones> goron, in Ubuntu ?
<goron> LinuxJones: The famous one liner doesn't work either.
<goron> LinuxJones: no
<goron> LinuxJones: I am not reading.
<goron> LinuxJones: I was talking about Debian.
<LinuxJones> goron, you have to install Ubuntu to use the binaries for you video card
<LinuxJones> goron, sorry
<goron> LinuxJones: Does ubuntu has the same file system layout as Debian?
<LinuxJones> goron, if you have high-speed Internet connection why not give it a try. I guarantee you will love it
<delltony> Riddell, you there?
<will> totem-xine seems to leave grey bars at the top & bottom of the fullscreen mode -what is it?
<LinuxJones> goron, yeah it is basically Debian unstable frozen, and then improved on
<goron> LinuxJones: And you use Xorg, right?
<lok> avirox, sorry it isn't on the ubuntu wiki
<lok> is there http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<avirox> ah thank you very much :)
<will> they are very random, sometimes large sometimes smaller
<Riddell> delltony: yo
<LinuxJones> goron, in hoary yeah
<LinuxJones> goron, Hoary is the development version which is hopefully going to be frozen for release in April
<LinuxJones> goron, within a few weeks I hope
<StoffBox-Steve> how to i setup firefox so its save .jpg .png .... automatic to the harddrive, and not ask me what to do with the file ?!
<delltony> i'm getting dependency issues out the butt man
<delltony> you mind if i pm you for a sec?
<Quarupt> Happy friday
<goron> LinuxJones: I already made a backup of my package list (probably the most valuable thing of a system conf) and my kernel confs. Probably I will switch to Ubuntu if I have the time.
<goron> LinuxJones: Thanks for your help.
<LinuxJones> goron, np ;)
<lok> when hoary will be realesed does the hoary mirror alwways be the "unstable" or does I need to replace hoary by grumpy on the source.list ?
<Marble2> Okay, someone has to help me, this is horrible. I'm stuck on windows
<Marble2> whenever I reboot and choose linux at my LILO options it just says Loading Linux........ and hangs there
<Marble2> I can't think of anything to fix it
<lok> Marble2, calm down don't panic ..... oh god !
<lok> :)
<Marble2> I waited half an hour last night to see if I could get it to load :(
<LinuxJones> Marble2, you installed lilo ?
<lok> Marble2, have you a live cd of any linux distribution?
<Myrtti> lok: prolly have to replace
<Marble2> it's always been installed
<Marble2> lok: yes, but the livecd doesn't work with my nforce2 mobo
<lok> ok zhanks Myrtti
<goron> LinuxJones: Don't tell me that Ubuntu uses lilo standardly.
<lok> s/z/t
<Marble2> I could go download a debian live cd or something
<Marble2> goron: it doesnt
<LinuxJones> goron, no grub that's why I asked him :D
<Marble2> grub doesn't work for me
<Marble2> so I had to use lilo
<Marble2> but without any live cd, is there a way for me to get back to ubuntu/?
<lok> weird with hoary lilo doesn't work on my laptop ...
<goron> LinuxJones: Thank God. Grub always works.
<LinuxJones> goron, lilo is poison as far as I am concerned
<lok> Marble2, the best is that you dl a live-cd then boot on it and chroot your linux partition
<Marble2> what does chroot do?
<lok> and replace lilo by a good one or a grub as you want
<Marble2> maybe lilo got messed up... whever I update with apt-get it wants to mess with my lilo.conf but I always say no
<Marble2> well what's a good one?
<neighborlee> Marble2, technically I  really can't explain it but it allows you to go in and salvage a system for example..it 'roots' you to your environment so you have access to the commands ( chroot /mnt/sysimage: for example)
<Marble2> never mind that, I'll go get a live cd
<Marble2> what should I use?
<lok> chroot /dev/yourhdpart and it's like if you booted that partition
<goron> Marble2: The idea is that it CHanges your ROOT (/).
<Marble2> oh ok
<lok> DESCRIPTION
<lok>        Run COMMAND with root directory set to NEWROOT.
* goron installed Gentoo ;)
<avirox> lok, is there a free version of cedega available?
<neighborlee> Marble2, atm I dont know if ( someone maybe can answer as I've never used it) the hoary LIVECD has rescue mode but I know that there are rescue CD's out there
<Marble2> well the Ubuntu live cd doesn't work on my mobo
<neighborlee> avirox, yes but its lacking important stuff like CD checking
<Marble2> I want to make sure I get a live cd that will
<lok> from the man of chroot, I can't explain chroot well myself
<neighborlee> avirox, ie:cedega cvs
<lok> avirox, use the cvs version is free
<neighborlee> lok, heh
<avirox> k thx
<Amaranth> damn spam bots are joining all the large channels to get info, even freenode
<Quarupt> why is the xchat update taking ofever???
<neighborlee> howver having said that..if you use cedege please play equally native linux games or we'll never make enough inroads ;-)) ( one danger IMO of cedega )
<Marble2> I'm going to get a knoppix live cd
<Marble2> is that ok?
<neighborlee> Marble2, I dont think they have rescue mode
<neighborlee> but I could be wrong
<Amaranth> one just joined #freenode and more then likely got a list of users before quitting
<Marble2> ugh
<Amaranth> they do it here too
<Marble2> well uh
<Marble2> what does rescue mode get me?
<Disaster> sorry... someone use CANON I250 printer with Ubuntu ?
<neighborlee> Marble2, into your system to do chroot and fix things for example
<Marble2> oh
<Marble2> well what's the best live cd out there with rescue mode?
<neighborlee> i've had to do it  more than once
<neighborlee> Marble2, one BIG example is to run say: grub-install /dev/hda
<neighborlee> Marble2, if you have to reintall windows..that command is Mandtory ;-))lol
<Marble2> hm?
<spazery> when my ubuntu machine boots it always stops for ages trying to get the time from the ubuntu website, how can i stop this happening
<neighborlee> Marble2, well because windows takes over the MBR and there is no way back into linux
<spazery> can i remove it from the menu
<marksbry> I am polluting ubuntu, somebody stop me
<neighborlee> marksbry, somebody sssssssssstop me
<Marble2> I'm really confused neighborlee
<marksbry> I am installing windows xp over win4lin
<neighborlee> Marble2, well if your new these aren't concepts you grab overnight so dont worry
<Marble2> ok
<djp> does anybody here know how to get transcode working under ubuntu?
<Marble2> well what do I do to get back to my ubuntu partition
<Marble2> get that working
<Marble2> what would you suggest as the best option
<lok> djp, what is transcode?
<Disaster> sorry... someone use CANON I250 printer with Ubuntu ?
<lok> Disaster, no I don't but talk, your probleme can be generic
<cocol> transcode audio/vidoe editing?
<tritium> djp, you can get it off of the marillat repo (ftp.nerim.net)
<goron> Disaster: Look linux-printing.org with or without -
<neighborlee> Marble2, im prob. not the best to do so..the only one i've used is 'fedora' s #1 CD and then used rescue mode..but i'm SURE there are other sa LIVECD's that surely offer a rescue mode ..which then lets you run either Lilo or Grub to get linux going again
<Marble2> ok
<goron> Disaster: If it works on Linux, it will work on Ubuntu.
<Marble2> so uh can anyone else help me out?
<neighborlee> can someone suggest a livecd that has rescue mode ?
<Marble2> I don't know what live cd to get
<lok> there a rescue mode on the hoary cd
<goron> Disaster: And if not, I will uninstall Ubuntu right away :-)
<tritium> neighborlee, http://www.sysresccd.org/
<lok> but you must activated it after the normal install boot
<neighborlee> lok, ahhhh didn't know....good to remember
<djp> tritium: i have had no end of trouble trying to get it working! i'm sure i've tried that repo?
<Disaster> goron.. tried... is unsupported on linuzprintig... in canon.newziland are drivers... on debian sarge i alened them (they are in rpm) on ubuntu the do not work... (instlle sharde librery too)
<neighborlee> tritium, k thx making note ...
<tritium> djp, is it installed?  What exactly is the problem?
<tritium> neighborlee, sure :)
<cocol> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<neighborlee> tritium, actually You know I remember seeing that at distrowatch.org..where ubuntu is almost ready to overtake mepis <G>!!
<cocol> Marble2 is for u
<Marble2> ok
<Marble2> downloading
<tritium> neighborlee, excellent
<soren9580> anyone in here know how to automatically ftp a file to a machine once it has finished downloading?
<lok> I think the hoary realese make it go upper on the top 100
<neighborlee> cocol, would that be better though than hoarty ( since its native ubunt)..anyway no doubt BOTH cd's are good since they support rescue mode ;-)
<cocol> i dont know
<neighborlee> tritium, I shouted when I saw we were within '6' of doing so ..hahaha i'm so ubuntuized
<lok> soren9580, I don't understand what you want to do
<tritium> :)
<neighborlee> I want a T-shirt I think
<soren9580> so i use BitTorrent to grab a lot of cool stuff off the net
<djp> tritium: are you using wart or hoary?
<tritium> djp, Hoary
<goron> Ah.. kde crashes when too much is in the thrash.. I hate lazy programmers. Why does application software fails almost always, while (Linux) kernels work always?
<soren9580> and when it finishes
<soren9580> i have to ftp it from my server to my local machine
<soren9580> and normally i do this manually
<lok> goron, kernel can freeze to , I make it ^^
<avirox> what do i use to install a .deb file?
<soren9580> now, i think i've figured out a way to automate the torrent grabbing
<LinuxJones> avirox, dpkg -i packagename
<soren9580> but how do i get it to automatically copy the file to my local computer (a Unix box) when i'm done
<LinuxJones> avirox, but it won't resolve any dependencies for you
<avirox> ty
<djp> tritium: that could be the issue for me... warty here
<goron> lok: I know, but only had this with shitty nvidia (nforce) drivers. This is possible because of the architecture of Linux modules.
<neighborlee> goron, non-flame bait but i've avoided kde finding it a bit buggy although i'm glad ubuntu users have access to kubuntu...( ICEauthority has bumed me more than once )
<avirox> LinuxJones, how do i resolve dependencies?
<tritium> djp, possibly
<LinuxJones> avirox, it depends on what your installing
<LinuxJones> avirox, what is it ?
<LinuxJones> avirox, it might already be available
<goron> neighborlee: What's kubuntu different than apt-get install kde on Debian?
<goron> than->from
<lok> goron, don't say that nvidia drivers are shitty ...... I have a radeon :(
<soren9580> i figure i somehow have to look at the last time a file was updated
<soren9580> by using the ls command
<soren9580> but i'm not exactly sure how to do that
<Mirv> any idea if there are still WLAN PCI or USB adapters on the market which don't need firmware uploaded to the adapter on each boot?
<neighborlee> goron, dunno Ive not followed kubuntu threads much
<goron> lok: Well, I heard horror stories about those too.
<lok> soren9580, you can make a bash script maybe
<soren9580> yea
<soren9580> that's what i was thinking
<blizah> is gmail smtp or sendmail?
<blizah> im tring to set gmail up under evolution
<lok> goron, when you try it you love nvidia drivers
<Mirv> those firmware binaries are restricted anyway, and I'd like to stay away from those if possible
<soren9580> but how do i get it to determine when a file is finished?
* neighborlee loves nvidia and how easy ubuntu makes them to get going with ;-))
<goron> lok: What exactly happens? x freezes? Or just lousy performance>
<avirox> argh
<avirox> is there a gui i can use for installign debian fils etc?
<LinuxJones> avirox, you need to do sudo dpkg -i packagename
<bestadvocate> hey anyone else running hoary on a AMD64?
<lok> goron, it make you become mad then both freez and low performance
<avirox> bestadvocate,  m
<avirox> e
<LinuxJones> avirox, there is a gui available for installing from the Ubuntu repositories it's called synaptic
<lok> bestadvocate, yop me
<lok> soren9580, mmh it's a quite good question
<avirox> LinuxJones, i can add local files to that?
<bestadvocate> avirox, lok, when you guys type "applications:///" in nautilus, do you get an error?
<LinuxJones> avirox, you can use dpkg for that
<lok> soren9580, try to see if your bt client can move your file when it finished
<goron> lok: Well, I am only talking about the nforce drivers(for mobo). The graphics are rather good (if they work(which they do with a clean install a year ago)).
<lok> and put theme on a specific folders
<lok> bestadvocate, applications:///" is not a valid location.
<lok> yes I have one
<avirox> root@ubuntu:/media/D/Linux Downloads # sudo dpkg -i libpng3_1.2.8rel-1_all.deb
<avirox> dpkg-deb: unexpected end of file in version number in libpng3_1.2.8rel-1_all.debdpkg: error processing libpng3_1.2.8rel-1_all.deb (--install):
<bestadvocate> yah, thats supposed to be where you change your
<bestadvocate> Applications menu
<avirox> i dunno why im getting so many damn errors
<bestadvocate> lok, avirox: i am getting the same thing with preffrences:
<lok> bestadvocate, I thinks it's not amd64 but the latest version of gnome the probleme
<bestadvocate> ok
<lok> can someone on hoary test "applications:///" in nautilus ?
<LinuxJones> avirox, that's available in the ubuntu repositories
<ups> lok: it isnt available in hoary
<goron> lok: It's pretty shitty too see that your audio hardware mixing works,..... and then freezes. Anyway, there are still stupid people in this world (I can't do anything about it, because nvidia was the least shittiest of them).
<LinuxJones> avirox, you should check out www.ubuntuguide.org it's a good place to get started with Ubuntu
<bestadvocate> lok, do you want to file a bug or should I?
<avirox> right
<lok> bestadvocate, you can do it
<avirox> thing i have to do now is find out where to download the Wine packages
<lok> but make it for the gnome team
<lok> avirox, use the cvs after that you chroot
<LinuxJones> avirox, wine is availabe in the universe repository
<avirox> lok,  i get this:
<avirox> root@ubuntu:/media/D/Linux Downloads # sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstr
<avirox> Reading Package Lists... Done
<avirox> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<avirox> E: Couldn't find package dchroot
<[mitch] > got an array6 problem:  during install, detects and configures via dhcp my negear wg311 v2 wireless pci card, but is not available after reboot and final setup into gui
<lok> avirox, do you use warty or hoary mirror?
<WebMaven_> Hi folks, I was wondering why I haven't got a march-calendar update...
<bestadvocate> lok: this would be a nautilus bug right?
<lok> yes
<avirox> hoary i think
* [mitch]  afk. please pm any answers
<lok> then make sure that you use main universe and multiverse repository
<bestadvocate> right
<lok> because I find dchroot
<WebMaven_> how do I get the march calendar update in warty?
<stingaa> my firefox freezes when i try to download something
<lok> stingaa, all the time?
<stingaa> yea
<lok> WebMaven_, what is march calendar?
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: i haven't gotten it yet either
<|QuaD-> lok: just a different desktop image every month
<lok> mmh I dunno this apps
<WebMaven_> lok there is an ubuntu-calendar package that gives you a monthly updating desktop background.
<stingaa> im starting to long for windows :\
<avirox> what's point2play?
<Myrtti> stingaa: you better get some medication, then
<Myrtti> that's a disease
<lok> avirox, it's a addon for cedega I thinl
<Marble2> neighborlee: you still around?
<stingaa> :\ been trying to get online for a day, then when i do firefox wants to be stupid, and ubuntu is lagging
<WebMaven_> I saw the ubuntu-calendar-march package in the warty updates newsgroup, but synaptic doesn't know about it yet, for some reason.
<Slack_Rox> Man this gonna take some getting used to...
<WebMaven_> Slack_Rox: what wiil?
<Slack_Rox> Debian way of things
<WebMaven_> Slack_Rox: what's different (never used SLack)
<WebMaven_> ?
<Slack_Rox> init system for one lol
<lok> package system
<tizen> Hey guys, I made a ext3 partition with the livecd, copied a bunch of files on there, downloaded the hoary install iso onto that partition, burned it, and now with hoary installed i can't mount the partition... Any ideas?
<WebMaven_> Slack_Rox: can you be more specific?
<lok> WebMaven_, the slack init script is more on bsd style that system V
<lok> s/that/than/
<WebMaven_> lok:  Uhhh... OK.
<stingaa> is there anything more userfreindly than ubuntu...
<lok> stingaa, for?
<WebMaven_> stingaa: yes, a nipple.
<Slack_Rox> Honestly I really cant at the moment because I haven't figured out completely what is going on here.. Slackware more bsd style setup..
<|QuaD-> stingaa: more user friendly???
<stingaa> yea
<stingaa> as in it doesnt take more than 24 hours to get wireless working
<|QuaD-> stingaa: how much more userfriendly can you get?
<WebMaven_> |QuaD-: so, is this a bug that needs reporting?
<lok> tizen, when can't you mount it?
<stingaa> and as in firefox doesnt freeze when i try to dl something
<|QuaD-> stingaa: oh... maybe try windows then
<vidar> Hi. How can i make the scrollwheel on my USB mouse work?
<WebMaven_> nipples are more user-friendly than Ubuntu. At least for babies.
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: hmm, one of the developers can fix it quickly when they are around
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: did you try apt-get install ubuntu-calendar-march
<|QuaD-> or something like that
<WebMaven_> no, not from the command line.
<blizah> im tring to configure outgoing mail in evolution for a gmail account...and on google it says  "Use STARTTLS: Yes (some clients call this SSL)" but evolution only has the options plain,NTLM/SPA,DIGGEST-MD5,CRAM-MD5,login, annd pop before SMTP...wchich should i choose?
<WebMaven_> I did a search for 'calendar' and it doesn't show.
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: hold on
<Slack_Rox> there a place in the forums as far as getting all the development stuff installed?
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: the package exists according to apt: ubuntu-calendar-march
<WebMaven_> Slack_Rox: define "all the development stuff"?
<|QuaD-> so you can install that
<WebMaven_> |QuaD-: Hmm.
<vidar> Hi. How can i make the scrollwheel on my USB mouse work?
<WebMaven_> so, why does synaptic not show it?
<Loevborg> vidar, what mouse do you have?
<Slack_Rox> autoconf... blah blah
<JanC> Slack_Rox : there is a meta-package for "development stuff"
<Slack_Rox> ok
<Slack_Rox> cool..
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: no idea... i try to not use gui's :)
<JanC> can't rmember the exact name  :)
<WebMaven_> Slack_Rox: apt-get install cvs
<Slack_Rox> I'll see if I can't find it..
<vidar> Loevborg: its a MS-Tech USB Mouse, with 2 buttons and a scroolwheel.
<tizen> lok: I can't mount it at all... Complains about bad superblock... I tried all the superblocks and still nothing... I was wondering if I booted back to the livecd if it would work?
<tizen> lok: or any ideas
<Loevborg> vidar, you're running warty?
<vidar> no, hoary
<WebMaven_> Slack_Rox: etc.
<WebMaven_> |QuaD-: warty or Hoary?
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: hoary
<Slack_Rox> ubuntu = nice desktop though... quite impressed..
<|QuaD-> you on hoary?
<Slack_Rox> Hoary
<Loevborg> vidar, you could do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select some other mouse driver.
<avirox> root@ubuntu:/usr/bin # dir wi*
<avirox> winex3  wish  wish8.4
<avirox> root@ubuntu:/usr/bin # cd /usr/bin/winex3
<avirox> bash: cd: /usr/bin/winex3: Not a directory
<avirox> wtf :/
<avirox> i used dpkg -i
<tizen> avirox, is that the executable?
<vidar> Ok, thanx man, ill try that!
<avirox> dunno, how do i see he extensions?
<avirox> i dont know where to access wine from
<WebMaven_> |QuaD-: I'm on warty.
<tizen> avirox, there are no executable extensions in linux
<Agrajag> avirox: extensions?
<WebMaven_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-calendar-march
<WebMaven_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<WebMaven_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<WebMaven_> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-calendar-march
<Slack_Rox> Used the hoary iso made on the 3rd... was expecting a few bugs but haven't found any yet...
<tizen> avirox, If the file is in a bin/ then it's an executable mostly
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: thats probably why.... how come you don't upgrade to hoary?
<avirox> ah ok
<Loevborg> vidar, you're welcome
<avirox> tizen, i dont suppose you would know how to set it up? ^^
<WebMaven_> |QuaD-: waiting for Hoary final.
<tizen> try typing winex3
<avirox> arr
<tizen> as the command
<tizen> see what it says
<avirox> it asks for commandlines
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: ok. just to let you know, hoary is more or less as stable as its going to get
<WebMaven_> |QuaD-: I'm conservative.
<avirox> but i remember there being a gui or somethign
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: understandable :)
<tizen> i've never used wine, did you check to see if there is a winex gui?
<WebMaven_> WebMaven_: if that's true, what remains to be done before final?
<WebMaven_> bah.
<WebMaven_> |QuaD-: if that's true, what remains to be done before final?
<Slack_Rox> gnome release? lol
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: nothing really major i don't think, the packages are more or less frozen (just fixing bugs and security releases as they come around)
<Marble2> ok, can someone help me out?
<Slack_Rox> I
<Marble2> I got the boot cd lok said to get, and I'm trying to mount my linux partition using chroot
<WebMaven_> well,  you've put your finger on it. bugs. When folks are confident enough to make a final release, I'll upgrade.
<Marble2> but it says "/dev/hdd4 is not a directory" :(
<Marble2> any ideas?
<Slack_Rox> I'm gonna go poke around the forums a bit... probably bbl with a ? or two...
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: haha ok :)
<WebMaven_> Meanwhile, Warty is supposed to continue getting these updates.
<Marble2> anyone?
<virtuald> does anyone else run traceroute-nanog? (from hoary universe)
<WebMaven_> And I saw it checked in on the list.
<avirox> how do i edit a file/program?
<|QuaD-> avirox: what do you mean?
<Marble2> lok: you here?
<WebMaven_> So the fact that ubuntu-calendar-march is not available is a bug.
<avirox> the tutorial states:
<avirox>     *  Edit /usr/bin/cedega to find lib32
<avirox> Add: /lib32:/usr/lib32 to the $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<phosphorgreen> hi all. I'm trying to configure postfix on my ubuntu box to accept mail from IPs on my network - I would have thought adding an entry in inet_interfaces and $mynetworks would have done it, but it has not worked - any ideas?
<|QuaD-> WebMaven_: i would assume
<avirox> im not sure how to do that
<|QuaD-> avirox: cedega is closed source right?
<HcE> |QuaD-: yes
<avirox> yea
<virtuald> where de i report bugs to packages in universe?
<|QuaD-> then you can't edit the program
<virtuald> s/de/do/
<phosphorgreen> warty does not accept bugs for universe.
<avirox> oddly the tutorial seems to think so hehe
<phosphorgreen> hoary may do.
<Marble2> Can someone help me get back on ubuntu?
<Marble2> whenever I boot up and choose linux in lilo options, it just hangs there
<|QuaD-> avirox: that you can edit a program that is closed sourcE?
<Marble2> I have a live cd I'm running right now, but chroot won't let me get into my linux partition
<lok> Marble2, sorry I ve just get out
<lok> what's happenned?
<Marble2> I got the live cd you said to get
<Marble2> I booted to it
<Marble2> but I can't access my linux partition
<lok> yes
<bestadvocate> lok, avirox: i filed it, if you want to add anything its  169224
<plagiats> hi everyone !
<lok> ok bestadvocate
<Marble2> chroot /dev/hdd4 gives me "dev/hdd4 not a directory"
<uMkulu> bestadvocate is going to update and restart
<lok> Marble2, sorry I ve told you a mistake
<plagiats> I got a screen problem resolution (800x600) after installing kubuntu. Monitor was correctly detected by Warty, but it's a mess now. Can someone help me to put my 1024x768 back on track please ?
<lok> you must mount it before
<Marble2> oh hehe
<Marble2> ok
<avirox> is there an extension that i can use with dpkg to install it to a specified place or is it all program-dependant
<zAmaranth> spammers have made me change my nick
<lok> and chroot the mount point
<avirox> ?
<zAmaranth> this is sad
<Marble2> I'll be right back, I'm on this windows computer downstairs
<Marble2> got to run upstairs
<|QuaD-> zAmaranth: spammers?
<zAmaranth> yeah
<|QuaD-> zAmaranth: how so?
<zAmaranth> they join large channels (#freenode, #php, #ubuntu), grab the list of users, and start spamming in alphabetical order
<|QuaD-> zAmaranth: and they used your nick?
<lok> zAmaranth, do you refere them to the server op ?
<zAmaranth> yes
<zAmaranth> all 15 or so with different hostmasks now
<zAmaranth> i gave up
<zAmaranth> they aren't using my nick, they're spamming me
<|QuaD-> zAmaranth: ohh, thats different
<Levander> Just installed apache2 via apt-get.  I want to put the html files in the users home directories.  Is it setup by default to do this?
<Marble2> lok: back
<Marble2> it mounted fine, but when I run chroot /linx
<Marble2> *linux rather
<Marble2> i get
<bur[n] er> Levander: in ~/public_html
<Marble2> chroot:  cannot run command`/bin/zsh`:no such file or dir
<avirox> does the 64bit edition of ubuntu (hoary) really have any advantages at the moment?
<lok> wow strange
<Marble2> yea
<Marble2> what should I do
<Marble2> does knoppix have the ability to run chroot? I have a live cd of that around somewhere
<lok> I haven't zsh but chroot works
<Marble2> hm?
<lok> try with knoppix, and prey
<Marble2> okay
<goron> Marble2: yes
<Xappe> anyone that can help me with hmount?
<Levander> bur[n] er, thanks, though I was gonna have to configure for that.  Found something about userdir module in apache2.conf that I thought I was supposed to unconfigure - guess I didn't have to, worked! thanks!
<tizen> hehe, my experiences with linux usually involve praying... Or at least a church...
<tizen> at least they should.
<|QuaD-> hmmm, i am putting ubuntu on my mom's computer (she just uses the web) what you think, hoary or warty?
<Levander> warty
<Levander> what hell she need hoary for?  might have to deal with bugs in hoary
<Levander> much fewer in warty
<|QuaD-> Levander: thats what i think too, but what if she wants a bleeding edge machine!!!! (she barely knows how to turn it on)
<Levander> why would she care about a bleeding edge machine if she doesn't even know how to turn it on?
<|QuaD-> Levander: it was a joke
<Nigelenki> is there any significance to the test page
<|QuaD-> i will probably do warty
<bluefoxicy> I have lines around mine
<lok> tizen, linux is not a religion but you practise a lot of strange rituals ^^
<bluefoxicy> on the left side there's 6, the right has 3
<tizen> lok: hehe, and a lot of fsck'ing :)
<Levander> yeah, i do warty for myself even though I know about this stuff, no interest in finding the bugs and wasting the time
<Levander> unless I was specifically just interested in working on ubuntu of course
<bestadvocate> lok, linux is not a religion GNU pretty much is though
<|QuaD-> Levander: i rarely find bugs in stuff, but i just want bleeding edge
<Levander> i think some ppl qaing it is a hobby
<tizen> Well, i've been playing with linux since Red Hat 5.0 :) But Ubuntu is the first time i've put it on my main desktop
<bluefoxicy> heh
<Levander> quad, i find bugs in warty!  at least there documented cause they've been out for a while
<bluefoxicy> I just gave my mom the fucking manual
<bluefoxicy> and told her to read it.
<lok> bestadvocate, yeah you're right
<bluefoxicy> 500 pages of basic Unix systems based on SunOS and BSD
<bluefoxicy> (was supposed to be sys5)
<Levander> tizen, yeah, they're really pretty close to a seamless desktop with ubuntu
<Xappe> what key do you have to press to boot an ibook from cd?
<tizen> i like it...
<tizen> i'll like it a lot more if i can find a way to recover my files on the bork'd partition
<neighborlee> does anyone here have a copy of 'libXxf86vm.so.1' they could DCC me possibly?..I need it for a project that sadly had to include it for some screen functions ( its in hoary only faik )
<tizen> those files being like 8k worth of emails and all my pictures from digicam and all my work for the last 3 years
<neighborlee> tizen, thanks indeed! ;-)
<tizen> neighborlee: np, next ask for my /etc/passwd :)
<tizen> lol
<neighborlee> ROFL
<tizen> anyone here notice a really big variation in speeds from the ubuntu servers?
<LinuxJones> tizen, backup maybe ;P
<tizen> Like, while i'm updating, it'll go 400 kb/s then drop to 1340 b/s
<TPC> tizen, your /etc/passwd wouldn't do anyone anything good. /etc/shadow on the other hand... ;)
<tizen> LinuxJones: backup?
<tizen> TPC: true enough... Unless someone is curious to my real name :)
<LinuxJones> tizen, you have to backup your stuff in case of hardware failure
<tizen> LinuxJones: I put them on another partition... I thought they'd be safe
<LinuxJones> tizen, :D
<tizen> i've used that system for years
<tizen> lol
<blizah> is this the gmail notifier for linux i should get? http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/index.php
<sigglet> blizah: yeah, thats what I use and it works great
<TPC> blizah, I'd just enable their pop3 support and use any pop3 notifier. gives you alot more to choose from.
<blizah> yea i just gotta get used to using one tpc
<blizah> ive set it up under evolution
<tizen> LinuxJones: i just need to find a way to get this data... I'm not giving up yet...
<LinuxJones> tizen, I would google for data recovery linux
<LinuxJones> tizen, I am sure there are projects for data recovery
<tizen> LinuxJones: Been looking through those results for a day and a half
<LinuxJones> tizen, argh
<blizah> sigglet do i download the debain package or the standard linux sorce package for this gmail notifier?
<tizen> LinuxJones: Yeah, it was working fine... I mke2fs from the livecd
<tizen> used it to store the hoary iso
<tizen> burned the hoary iso
<tizen> installed
<tizen> and when the system came back up, that partition won't mount
<tizen> sirius:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /Stuff/
<tizen> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5, missing codepage or other error
<Marble3> lok, you here?
<lok> yop
<Marble3> I'm on knoppix now
<tizen> I got mke2fs to give me all the superblocks it would have as backups and i tried them all
<Marble3> mounted and chrooted
<Marble3> I ran lilo
<Marble3> what else should I do?
<Marble3> I wanted to check before I rebooted to see if lilo works, knoppix takes forever to load
<lok> edit /etc/lilo.conf
<LinuxJones> tizen,  you ran mke2fs on your backup directory ?
<Marble3> nono, it's fine
<Marble3> I didn't change it
<Marble3> and it worked before
<lok> and take a look if the linux label boot the good partition
<Marble3> but it says I have to run the lilo command after a distro upgrade
<tizen> LinuxJones: I ran it with the -n so it would give me the superblocks it would use if it was to mke2fs it
<LinuxJones> tizen,  err partition rather
<Marble3> and I think I upgraded last night through apt-get
<cavediver> Hi guys. Any idea why the 2.92 version of file-roller suddenly wont support rar files as 2.91 did ?
<Marble3> that might be why huh?
<Marble3> maybe we should take this to pm
<lok> try to reboot and see if it's works
<Marble3> ok
<Marble3> brb then
<lok> k
<tizen> Marble3: One thing i noticed with Ubuntu and some other distros... If you don't have a seperate partition for /boot, grub isn't a big fan
<LinuxJones> tizen,  have you run e2fsck on that partition ?
<lok> cavediver, sorry I don't know, you better look on the file roller support
<tizen> LinuxJones: Yup, complains about bad superblock... That's how i specified all the different superblocks
<cavediver> lok: seems strange to remove support for the most popular archive format ?
<lok> tizen, I haven't a separated /boot and grub doesn't have one probleme
<LinuxJones> tizen, have you tried the -p option to automatically repair that partition ?
<LinuxJones> tizen, it probably won't work but it might be worth a try
<Marble3> It worked it worked it worked
<shock_> < cavediver> maybe you need to install rar-nonfree
<Marble3> thanks so much lok :)
<Marble3> I'm back on ubuntu
<shock_> or whatever its called
<Marble3> now if only my sound would work in vlc....
<lok> cavediver, yes it's strange but maybe they wants to engage users to use bunzip or tarball
<tizen> LinuxJones: Yeah, tried
<cavediver> Perhaps.. I don't like it anyway..
<tizen> lok: Does for me.. I don't know why
<lok> Marble3, sorry I don't know vlc
<cavediver> using untar for know
<Marble3> hehe, don't worry about it
<lok> ^^
<tizen> LinuxJones: I'm gonna msg you ok?
<LinuxJones> tizen, I have to run out for beer
<tizen> I'd like to join you
<LinuxJones> tizen, will be back in about 1/2 hour
<tizen> 1 sec though
<LinuxJones> ;)
<LinuxJones> tok
<tizen> wow, you're in halifax?
<LinuxJones> tizen,  no Cape Breton
<LinuxJones> I lived in HFX for 12 years
<tizen> ah
<tizen> ok, i saw the hostname
<LinuxJones> ;)
<tizen> I'm from near Yarmouth, but in HFX at Dal
<Marble3> How can I add a custom link to my top toolbar
<LinuxJones> register.com in in Yarmouth
<Marble3> like I want to open nautilus and have it start in a certain folder
<LinuxJones> ok dude thanks ;)
<tizen> yeah
<shock_> I wish there would be better support for USB stuff under ubuntu
<Blissex> shock_: sweet dreams! :-)
<tizen> shock_: I dunno what you've run into, but my printer works awesome with USB with Ubuntu... first time that's happened with linux.
<Deft> shock_, it has the same support as any linux; what in particular don't you have?
<shock_> x120 teledat usb isdn card
<shock_> vigor 510 usb wireless
<shock_> lexmark 11something printer
<shock_> and a scanner
<shock_> the scanner however doesnt work on anythign but windoze
<shock_> *sigh*
<Marble3> how do I set up my mouse so mouse4 and mouse5 work in firefox
<Marble3> to go back and forth
<Marble3> like they do in windows
<shock_> printer, x120 and vigor all work on suse
<shock_> not a clue @ Marble3
<Deft> if something works on suse, it's probably worth searching/foruming... unless SuSE pays for licences or something
<lok> Marble3, use an extension I thought
<Marble3> for firefox?
<lok> yes
<Marble3> I dunno... it works without an extension in windows
<Marble3> it works in windows explorer to
<Marble3> maybe I need to map them to back/forward
<Marble3> how would I do that?
<sigglet> Marble3: what?
<lok> it's the win driver which handle it
<Marble3> how can I remap my mouse 4 and 5 keys to back/forward
<Deft> Marble3, in windows it's probably set up to fake keypresses
<lordzak> hello
<uMkulu> hola, lordzak
<lordzak> is there french here ?
<lok> lordzak, yes
<lordzak> cool :)
<lordzak> qui ?
<Nekohayo> moi :P
<lok> va sur #ubuntu-fr t'aura une liste
<lordzak> ok j'allais justement voir si ca existait
<lordzak> (ps : elle est gniale cette distro...)
<tizen> Moi je suis francais aussi :)
<Marble3> How can I add a custom link to my top toolbar? like I want to open nautilus and have it start in a certain folder
<tizen> Marble3: Right click and do Add to Panel...
<Marble3> that only lets me add certain stuff
<Marble3> that I can't configure
<Nekohayo> is it possible to make amule user wxgtk2.5 without recompiling?
<tritium> nice, here come the ubuntu-doc, -faqguide and -quickguide :)
<jay_of_today> greetings everyone
<Levander> My php4 under apache2 isn't connecting to mysql, any ideas how to trouble shoot?  I'm kinda lost now.
<jay_of_today> could anyone of you tell me where to dl the kernel image WITH bootsplash?
<jay_of_today> Levander, phpinfo();?
<tritium> jay_of_today, there isn't one
<Levander> I've done searching and reading, seems like I've done eveything I find, hoping for step by step instructions of how to test for stuff working.  Don't know either mysql or php.
<jay_of_today> ahhhh!!  got it!! tritium
<jay_of_today> perhaps debian packages tritium ?
<Levander> jay_of_today, phpinfo works, php under apache is working
<tritium> jay_of_today, instead, ongoing work is focusing on usplash (a userspace splash)
<jay_of_today> what about mysql bindings Levander ?
<tritium> jay_of_today, don't know about debian packages for you
<Levander> jay_of_today, no it's the mysql bindings not working, via error message I get from wordpress install is only way i know
<jay_of_today> I see tritium , so does the kernel image provided by ubuntu has usplash tritium ?
<jay_of_today> ops
<jay_of_today> ;)
<tritium> jay_of_today, no, usplash is not available yet, but when it is, it won't be part of the kernel (it's userspace)
<tritium> that's the beauty of it
<jay_of_today> ok
<jay_of_today> the only splash thingie thats left is the one on the live cd right?
<Levander> jay_of_today, i have php4-mysql and libapache2-mod-auth-mysql installed.  And I edited /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini to uncomment mysql.so
<lok> does someone know another good site than gnome.look or art.gnome for icon and gtk theme ?
<tritium> jay_of_today, maybe
<jay_of_today> art.gnome.org Loevborg
<jay_of_today> sorry lok
<Levander> still can't get php4 to connect to mysql under apache2
<jay_of_today> :)
<jay_of_today> what about a prob on the mysql configuration Levander ?
<Marble3> lok, what was the site you told me earlier to get the live cd?
<t31> hi I have a usb modem US Robotics 8500 and cant connect :(
<t31> i have static ip
<Levander> jay_of_today, know very little about mysql, how would I check?
<jay_of_today> mysqladmin
<lok> Marble3, which distrib ?
<jay_of_today> from a shell
<Levander> mysqladmin -u root password <newpwd> did work
<Marble3> yea
<Marble3> I can't remember the name
<Marble3> system something
<Levander> jay, don't know what else to try
<jay_of_today> from localhost right Levander ?
<Levander> jay, yeah, apache and mysql running on same host
<Levander> my ubuntu box
<Deft> Levander, can you run phpmyadmin? if you can then any more setup should be easy
<Loevborg> Levander, what's the error message?
<lok> Marble3, you sure that is me that you told it, I don't remember
<t31> someone can help me?
<Levander> loevbord, only error message I get is from wordpress, /wp-admin/install-php brings up a web page saying that it couldn't connect to the database
<jay_of_today> Levander, try the examples on php.net
<Marble3> ok
<Levander> deft, haven't tried phpmyadmin yet
<Loevborg> Levander, try using the mysql command client with the -exact- information you provided to wp.
<t31> ubuntu doesnt work with usb adsl modems?
<Levander> jay_of_today, they have any advice for troubleshooting the examples when I can't connect to database?
<Levander> loevbord, how would I do that?
<jay_of_today> they have a lot of tips actually
<jay_of_today> they may be work for ya
<Loevborg> Levander, "mysql -uuser -p database"
<Levander> in mysql, i know what I supplied wp
<jay_of_today> see ya pals
<Levander> loevbord, what do I use in place of database?
<jay_of_today> have a nice day
<Levander> thanks jay, i'm gonna look at those examples if don't get working here, thanks a lot!
<Levander> loevborad, in place of database in the command u gave
<Loevborg> Levander, guess what! the name of your database!
<rubixXx> whats the command to tell your kernel version
<Loevborg> rubixXx, uname -a
<Levander> loevborg, I tried "test" for the database name, a mysql prompt does come up
<Levander> loevbord, i haven't created any databases myself yet - don't know how to!
<Marble3> How can I add a custom link to my top toolbar? like I want to open nautilus and have it start in a certain folder
<Marble3> I tried going through "Add to this panel" but that doesn't let me customizew
<Marble3> -w
<warty> holas
<Loevborg> Levander, you'll have to read up on how to do that in the wordpress documentation.
<Levander> loevbord, fuck, i figured it out!
<Levander> in wp-config.php I was using my hostname and not just 'localhost' for the DB_HOST
<Levander> no idea why it can't use the hostname
<tizen> Marble3: It's Add to Panel you want... But you'll have to explore through there...
<Xer> hi
<Levander> no I get error about database 'wordpress' not being able to be selected, i thought they were gonna create it for me, gotta look into it
<Levander> thanks a lot! for your help loevborg!
<tizen> Marble3: Add to panel, custom launcher
<tizen> and load nautilus from that
<Loevborg> Levander, np
<Marble3> thanks :)
<tizen> Marble3: I'm just assuming that's how you do it... But I'm almost sure that's it
<Xer> where i can find kernel source [.dep]  one?
<Marble3> it is
<billytwowilly> can anyone recommend a program like audacity but that will actually export to a bit rate and sampling rate I tell it to?
<Loevborg> billytwowilly, "sox", but that's command line.
<billytwowilly> Loevborg, I'll check it out anyway.
<billytwowilly> Loevborg, It's so simple what I want to do and yet so hard..
<tritium> Xer, it's one of the linux-source-* packages
<Xer> can anyone tell me where i can find kerenl source 2.6.x.deb ?
<tritium> Xer, depending on what you're doing, you may only need linux-headers
<Xer> tritium can u give me the link of it plz?
<billytwowilly> just downsample to 16kbps and 16000hz... prefereably while keeping the same pitch and tempo.
<tritium> Xer, it's available through apt
<WebMaven_> |Q
<WebMaven_> |QuaD-: so has a dev shown up yet?
<tritium> Xer, what are you doing?  Compiling a kernel module?
<Xer> yes
<tritium> Xer, apt-cache search linux-headers
<Xer> :\
<Xer> noo i need one with .deb
<tritium> yep
<Xer> i'm now makeing cd haveing collections of files [ im usieng it ] 
<Xer> like wine and others pakges
<Xer> im trying to put it in cd
<tritium> Xer, apt-get install -d (for download only)
<Xer> ...
<Xer> cant u give me the link
<tritium> then, get it out of /var/cache/apt/archives
<Xer> [im now not in linux ;P] 
<Xer> my cd burner not work only in windows
<tritium> Xer, I'd have to look it up, just like you.  It would take both of us the same amount of time
<Xer> can u give me the link plz?
<Xer> or wait
<Xer> give me the ubunutu site
<Xer> id like to get it by my self
<eleazar> hi guys, i wanted to try Ubuntu coz my fav distro is debian, but i have some doubts
<tizen> eleazar: Debian was my fav, and still is for my servers
<tizen> but I'm running Ubuntu and loving it
<Xer> like http://security.debian.org
<Xer> give me the debian one
<tritium> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/
<Xer> im runing ubuntu and i dont like it
<Xer> ;p
<Xer> uh wait
<Xer> i got the  link
<Xer> now im loveing it
<Xer> :P
<tritium> That's for ubuntu
<lok> lol Xer
<eleazar> tizen: in ubuntu you recompile the kernel like in debian? with kernel images? and the apt is as rich as in debian? coz the apt for suse, or fedora (apt4rpm) is a total sh't
<bencov> hi there! is there any solution or workaround for bug 26?
<tizen> i've used apt to do my kernels
<tizen> i'm just you could compile your own
<Xer> ...
<tizen> i do my own kernels on my servers, but i use the ubuntu one
<tritium> bencov, bug 26?
<tizen> and i haven't not found anything in the ubuntu apt that i wanted
<Xer> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm
<Xer> i need like that one
<Xer> :P
<Xer> where i can get like that file :P
<bencov> tritium: the bug with "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: rtld.c: 1259: dl_main: "
<eleazar> tizen: the packages are new? i mean.. like REALLY up-to-date packages?
<bencov> tritium: It crashed the installation of Matlab
<tizen> eleazar: I'd say so, but i can't speak for all of them
<tizen> Xer: kernel-source-2.6.9 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.9 with Debian patches
<Xer> tizen "<tizen> and i haven't not found anything in the ubuntu apt that i wanted" , u can add the sites and maybe goo to debian site looking for it then you can finds alots of proggrams to download it ;)
<tritium> bencov, this is what I see for bug 26: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=26
<Xer> lol!
<Xer> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Xer> ahem
<Xer> how i can sayed it
<Xer> give me the link of it!"<tizen> Xer: kernel-source-2.6.9 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.9 with Debian patches"
<bencov> tritium: Yes I check it too.. but there is no work around there...
<eleazar> ubuntu works with .deb packages?
<Xer> link = url
<Xer> yes eleazar
<spectrum> hi, has anybody problem with nvidia on hoary?
<Xer> ubuntu = debian
<tizen> ok, well i'm telling you it is in the apt... So you should try searching google or anything... Why make someone else do it for you?
<tizen> eleazar: Yes.
<Xer> becoz
<Xer> im now not in linux
<eleazar> Xer = i know its based on debian...
<tritium> bencov, its status is "Reopened", so I think it's not yet resolved
<Xer> i'm sure i cant use apt on cmd ;)
<tizen> Xer: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/devel/kernel-source-2.6.9
<bencov> tritium: it 's bug 1724 too, which is closed ....
<Xer> if the link isnt whats im looking for
<tritium> spectrum, no problems here
<Xer> i would kill you
<tizen> Xer: But you could of google'd "ubuntu http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/devel/kernel-source-2.6.9"
<tizen> thats what i just did
<tizen> uh
* Xer brings knives and boombs and put it on the table
<eleazar> is there a netinst iso for ubuntu?
<tritium> Xer, don't say that kind of thing please
<tizen> i googled "ubuntu kernel-source-2.6.9 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.9 with Debian patches"
<tizen> and that's the first link
<tizen> you should be able to get the file from there
<tizen> Xer: a direct link would be http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kernel-source-2.6.9/kernel-source-2.6.9_2.6.9-3_all.deb
<tizen> anyways, i'm going watch some tv
<tizen> lates
<blizah> ive downloaded a gmail notifier for linux and its .deb.  What do i do with that type of file?
<Xer> i found it
<Xer> i found it
<Xer> in yahoo search
<Xer> without needing help
<Xer> from anyone from here
<Xer> :D
<Xer> :}
<tritium> Xer, we helped you
<Xer> ha?
* Xer is reading the logs
<Xer> uh that
<tritium> tizen and I both provided URLs
<Xer> i searched in yahoo
* Xer is hideing same thinges :P
<billytwowilly> Loevborg, how do I set the encoding rate with sox? I want it at 16kbps
<Loevborg> billytwowilly, "man sox"
<Xer> anyway
<Xer> thanks tizen
<Loevborg> billytwowilly, no sorry, I haven't used it yet.
<Maakuth> has anyone succeeded in getting asus a7v600-x sata to work with ubuntu?
<Xer> mee mee
<Xer> i succeded :>
<billytwowilly> Loevborg, I'm reading the man page already;)
<rave1> Hi,
<Maakuth> well how?
<Xer> i get my modem driver from intel site ;] 
<Xer> but im sure this wont help you alots :P
<Xer> hahaha
<Xer> but
<rave1> I have put Ubuntu on a library computer in Vermont but can't get a printer to work.
<Marble3> where is my mouse config located at?
<Xer> you can goo to your  driver site and get the driver from the site :)
<Maakuth> er.. ok
<Maakuth> it's sad asus doesn't support linux very well =(
<rave1> whats the process to recognize a printer and load a driver
<billytwowilly> all the asus stuff I've ever had supported linux quite well...
* Xer with Microsoft!
<Maakuth> billytwowilly, this works quite well too, but my s-ata dvd-drive doesn't work
<CicalaMvta> rave1: if it's a local printer, try printconf
<billytwowilly> Maakuth, do you have a s-ata hard drive on there that does work?
<Maakuth> billytwowilly, nope
<blizah> ive downloaded a gmail notifier for linux and its .deb.  What do i do with that type of file?
<billytwowilly> or is s-ata completely buggered?
<billytwowilly> blizah, man dpkg. I think it's dpkg -i filename.deb, but I can't remember
<blizah> ah k
<Maakuth> i have no evidence that linux knows anything about that s-ata controller
<Maakuth> well, device manager lists it but...
<billytwowilly> I don't know much about s-ata sorry.
<jrei> hi
<jrei> anyone here who knows how to configure plone?
<Maakuth> billytwowilly, neither do i :(
<jrei> our websites are signed be "posted be no owner" someone got a hint why thats so
<Maakuth> hmm.. viaarena.com has sata drivers for some linux distributions
<billytwowilly> gah. stupid ubuntu sox package. No mp3 encoding support.
<Maakuth> sadly ubuntu is not supported there... but i wonder if i could get some of those to work with ubuntu
<billytwowilly> did you google for your board? there may be a howto.
<jrei> apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<jrei> from univerce
<jrei> and multiverce
<jrei> and be happy with mp3
<Levander> in mysql, how do I create a database?
<Levander> just need to create one so wordpress will populate it
<blizah> billytwowilly can i use the synaptic package manager for this .deb file?
<Maakuth> Levander, that's why searchengines exist
<jrei> mysqladmin create yourdatabasename
<rave1> thanks, time to go
<Levander> jrei, thanks
<jrei> np
<billytwowilly> blizah, I don't think so.. one of the things that bugs me about apt-get is that it doesn't handle local files nicely like urpmi does, besides that it is awesome.
<billytwowilly> blizah, have you used mandrake or redhat before?
<blizah> no this is my first time on linux
<billytwowilly> blizah, ok, nm then. just do a "sudo dpgk -i filename.deb" on it and see what happens. I think that is the command you have tu use.
<Loevborg> blizah, you'll have to install it manually with "dpkg" in a shell.
<encKe`> anyone have linux running on a pda?
<tritium> encKe`, yes
<jrei> kind of
<encKe`> what disto tritium ?
<Maakuth> wow, via sata raid driver is open source o_O
<jrei> i am working with ipaqs and linux
<jrei> we are using familia linux
<tritium> encKe`, Familiar 0.8.1 on an iPaq 3850
<trukulo> anyone with IGP320M and hoary?
<billytwowilly> jrei, gstreamer plugins is installed
<trukulo> does anyone uses kernel 2.6.10-k7 and have dri enabled?
<jrei> billytwowilly: did you install the suggested or recommended liblame etc
<encKe`> i just recieved my rx3715 today :)
<billytwowilly> jrei, liblame is installed yes.
<encKe`> ive read up on Familiar, but not sure if it will work on mine
<universal> can someone help me setup my graphiccard optimally?
<encKe`> do you know if it will tritium ?
<jrei> is that an ipaq?
<tritium> encKe`, I don't know about your pda, no
<encKe`> yes
<trukulo> universal, what's your g.c. ?
<jrei> as far as i know tha 3xxx works fine
<universal> trukulo, G.Z?
<universal> trukulo, g.c
<tritium> jrei, yes.  encKe` what's the rx prefix about?
<encKe`> lol......  not sure
<trukulo> graphic card
<universal> trukulo, i have a geforce 6800 GT
<trukulo> have you installed nvidia drivers from universe?
<blizah> i typed "sudo dpgk -i gmail-notify-1.5.deb" and i get "sudo: dpgk:  command not found"
<universal> trukulo, yeam ive installed them from the universe
<tritium> blizah, dpkg
<trukulo> what's your problem then?
<blizah> heh ok
<universal> trukulo, do u have Cedega?
<trukulo> no
<Slack_Rox> shouldn't totem pick up my /usr/lib/win32 dir?
<blizah> k i guess that installed it
<jrei> Slack_Rox: apt-get install totem-xine support
<Slack_Rox> oof... ok thnx
<blizah> so where did it install it to?
<universal> trukulo, its just like when playing games /Glide, it seems to lag
<universal> trukulo, like something is configurated wrong or so
<trukulo> universal, sorry, i don't know how cedega works with nvidia drivers
<trukulo> have you tried frames per second in et , in example?
<trukulo> works well?
<trukulo> et = enemy territory
<Fr0D0> hi...anyone have a solution for the kde menu editor in kubuntu?
<zenrox> et can be run nativly trukulo
<universal> trukulo, yeah, actually that is what makes it wierd. When playing games like ET it works fine, but Cedega must be the problem the
<trukulo> zenrox, exact
<universal> trukulo, but what....hm,mmm
<delltony> Fr0D0, you have to upgrade to 3.4
<trukulo> zenrox, want to know if it's weel configured with GL in linux
<delltony> according to riddell
<trukulo> universal, so drivers seems well installed then
<zenrox> trukulo,  glxinfo
<trukulo> cedega configuration?
<Fr0D0> Hi tony, how do I don that...? Synaptic?
<delltony> but i can't seem to get it to upgrade due to depend issues he was working on recompiling the kdebase earlier
<universal> trukulo, yes, hmm
<trukulo> zenrox, yes, glxinfo and glxgears works too
<Fr0D0> ok, I will wait then
<Fr0D0> np...patience is golden
<trukulo> universal, how many fps do you have with glxgears?
<zenrox> trukulo,  warty or hoary
<delltony> you have to add the repository, he went to lunch or whatever last i spoke with him
<delltony> i am hoping he will be back
<universal> trukulo, 61989 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12397.800 FPS
<trukulo> zenrox, my problem is for igp 320m in hoary
<delltony> and Fr0D0 read the topic ;) thats where you can find the repository entry
<Fr0D0> I am wondering if kde is worth it for me...I know it very well, and it is smooth, but always seems to generate issues
<trukulo> universal, seems very well for X
<zenrox> trukulo, dont know that so i cant help you
<Riddell> Fr0D0: kmenueditor will work in KDE 3.4
<delltony> hey riddell
<zenrox> trukulo,  the igp320m
<trukulo> zenrox, i don't have dri working
<Fr0D0> Hi Riddel. do I have to add repositories?
<trukulo> and i read a LOT
<trukulo> i swear you
<universal> trukulo, yes, could it be possible that its cedega which is so lowsy?
<trukulo> have modules ati_igp, radeon , agpgart and radeon loaded
<delltony> Fr0D0, read the topic that is there the deb repository is there
<trukulo> universal, probably, look in google for cedega and problems with nvidia drivers
<Fr0D0> coolness...ty
<trukulo> zenrox, and glxinfo said me no dri working
<trukulo> but, in live cd, it works
<trukulo> don't know where i can have the problem
<trukulo> in hoary updated at all
<zenrox> trukulo,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for your nvidia drivers and how to get them worken
<trukulo> zenrox, i don't have nvidia
<zenrox> ati then
<trukulo> universal problem is other than mine
<universal> trukulo, ok, but yesterday i mounted my crt-screen instead of my Flatscreen which im using now, and actually the performance changed...?
<trukulo> i did
<trukulo> universal, that's very strange, i can't help you, try to read about cedega in google, and nvidia drivers
<universal> trukulo, yeah, so maybe it has something to do with my screen options
<universal> trukulo, ok, but thx anyway
<trukulo> universal, could be, but you have a very well performance with glx
<trukulo> zenrox, i've read everything about dri and ati igp in ubuntu forums, many times
<Maakuth> doh, via's drivers are for linux 2.4
<Maakuth> but hey, linux 2.6 series seem to have support for my sata-raid \o/
<trukulo> and i used xorg.conf of livecd , but no answer
<Maakuth> it's not compiled though.. cool
<joshua__> Hey.  Is mplayer not even available in universal?  I apt-cache search "mplayer" but nothing came up.
<trukulo> joshua__, look for marillat on ubuntu wiki
<joshua__> Hrm.  K.  Thanks, trukulo
* Loiosh had a question but fergot
<Tomcat_> joshua__: mplayer seems to be in multiverse.
<joshua__> Do any other media player support wmv?
<socomm> Hello, how to set X.org's cursor?
<Maakuth> darn.. this maybe sounds pervert but i miss old linux 2.4.x like xconfig :P
<socomm> joshua__: You'll need the win32 codecs, to playback Window's Media Video format.
<Loiosh> Oh now I remember
<trukulo> socomm, gcursor
<delltony> xine,vlc  might need the w32codec package though
<socomm> trukulo: I'll give that a shot.
<universal> joshua__, it should be... but i think mplayer is something that schould be installed as a komlilation
<universal> joshua__, it should be... but i think mplayer is something that schould be installed as a conmpilation
<trukulo> joshua__, try xine
<jeff__> hey guys, is there any way that i can get my webcam to broadcast with ubuntu
<trukulo> totem-xine works like a charm
<universal> does someone know about ROSEGARDEN4, which i cannot install correct??
<tvaughan> joshue: webcam support sucks in Linux I'm afraid
<tvaughan> You probably need xawtv but depending on the drivers you won't get anything near decent performance
<jrei> you can install a streamserver an broadcast with that
<socomm> trukulo: Doesn't one still need the win32 codecs to play back wmv formatted stuff under xine?
<delltony> ok cool Riddell the upgrade worked
<jeff__> hmm any links on the steps needed to be takeing for htat
<jeff__> *that
<trukulo> socomm, yes, look for marillat
<Riddell> delltony: kick arse.  does the kmenu work? and kcontrol?
<socomm> trukulo: I've all ready got it going, I was just musing.
<trukulo> socomm, w32codecs - Divx codecs
<trukulo> in marillat's repository
<socomm> trukulo: Thanks for the gcursor suggestion by the way.
<trukulo> you're wellcome
<delltony> kmenu appears to work
<delltony> let em add a menu to test
<Riddell> delltony: you'll need kmenuedit for 3.4 which you won't have
<blizah> any reason you guys know that gedit will not let me save a notifier.conf file?
<delltony> hmm i think i do
<trukulo> blizah, perms ?
<delltony> cause it came up with a menu editor
<blizah> oh
<blizah> heh
<trukulo> blizah, try with sudo gedit
<zenrox> blizah,  you should be running sudo to edit that file and save that file
<blizah> k
<trukulo> zenrox, no idea about igp problem ?
<blizah> where is sudo gedit  under ubuntu?
<trukulo> blizah, alt+f2
<trukulo> and write sudo gedit
<blizah> k
<delltony> Riddell, now thats what i'm talking about
<delltony> killer
<delltony> now to just find some man pages to learn kde a littl better so i can navigate i'll be as good as gold
<universal> does someone know about ROSEGARDEN4, which i cannot install correct??
<blizah> trukulo nothing happens with alt-f2 run sudo gedit
<Loiosh> Found the answer to my question, yay
<trukulo> blizah, open a console
<trukulo> and write sudo gedit
<johnnybezak> universal: whats the problem
<uMkulu> the problem is, like, i cant open it via menu
<copilot> my system resource thing is telling me the processor is 80-95% in use, but top doesn't list anything using more than 3-5% the system is noticably lagged
<blizah> k tnx
<Riddell> delltony: help:/khelpcenter/userguide/
<johnnybezak> copilot: is top showing things in order of cpu use
<copilot> I thought so, it just dropped back down
<copilot> hmm
<blizah> sry for all these questions but where is firefox located under ubuntu?
<Fire> Hi
<michel_v> ugh
<michel_v> I'm getting folders disappearing when I click on them in hoary now O_o
<AbaCats> Hi all could somebody help me here with wireless network configuration?
<johnnybezak> blizah: open a terminal and type "whereis firefox"
<jrei> AbaCats: maybe
<delltony> Riddell, thanks for you help i hope to contribute as much as i can
<delltony> thanks again
<blizah> oh wow cool
<universal> johnnybezak, as i whant to configure Rosegarden4 it sais labrary not found please check you installation
<Fire> I have a problem. My Wireless LAN connection worked well. Afterward, i rebooted the computer in Windows, and then again in Ubuntu. Now, it does say at the WLAN Traffic Monitor "N/V" (N/A) and says, when i try to ping, that "Network is unreachable". My router says, the computer is connected to the router via DHCP.
<Fire> What have I to do?
<universal> johnnybezak, what to do
<vIdAr> Hi! i have a serious problem, i tried to mount a ntfs driv during boot, in  /etc/fstab i added a line, and set it to auto detect partition. now it hangs!
<johnnybezak> universal: which library?
<AbaCats> I just installed hoary array 6 and I'm using a 3com atheros based card, but it's not configured
<universal> johnnybezak, checking for extra includes... no
<universal> checking for extra libs... no
<universal> checking for libz... -lz
<universal> checking for libpng... -lpng -lz -lm
<universal> checking for libjpeg6b... no
<universal> checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg
<Riddell> delltony: thanks for your help
<universal> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<universal> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<universal> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<jrei> arg
<universal> Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!
<universal> root@universal:/home/universal/rosegarden-4-0.9.91 #
<universal> oh sry all!
<Riddell> universal: do you have Qt installed?
<Fire> dont flood with this please, use a webpage copy and paste or something
<trukulo> universal, install qt dev libraries
<johnnybezak> no he doesnt
<jrei> AbaCats: klick on system->administration ->networking
<universal> hmm
<universal> one moment
<johnnybezak> universal: you need to install the libraries that trukulo said, open up synaptic and install them
<Fire> Could anyone help me with my problem?
<vIdAr> Hi! i have a serious problem, i tried to mount a ntfs drive during boot, in  /etc/fstab i added a line, and set it to auto detect partition. now it hangs during boot!
<Fire> I dont understand it does not work afzer just a reboot.
<trukulo> Fire, route -n
<jrei> AbaCats: or you can look if iwconfig say something about a wireless device
<trukulo> look if you have correct routing
<universal> johnnybezak, and not Qt3 dev?
<delltony> Riddell, one quick question if its not too much of a bother i know i need to read the manual and will you know how you have the option on initial install to select the enviroment clone like windows and so forth on kde is there a way to switch after that initial install ? i wa sjust wanted to look at the different styles if you will
<Fire> no entries in it, trukulo
<Riddell> delltony: run kpersonalizer
<trukulo> Fire, that's your problem then
<delltony> aww ok thank you
<Fire> trukulo: Why?
<trukulo> Fire, no route, no network connection
<universal> johnnybezak, ok, now the dev. are installed and the config goes further, but then is says...
<johnnybezak> universal: no youre right install qt3 dev
<trukulo> easy
<Fire> trukulo: I configured eth1 at the network controlpanel.
<johnnybezak> universal: yep
<trukulo> Fire, now, you need a gateway
<universal> johnnybezak, checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no
<universal> checking for rpath... yes
<universal> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<universal> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<universal> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<trukulo> that's what route is for
<vIdAr> is there a way to skip things during boot?
<Fire> trukulo: i also tried iwconfig, ifconfig and added  route add default gw
<johnnybezak> universal: hmm ok
<johnnybezak> universal: is there an install readme?
<trukulo> fire, with sudo?
<trukulo> sudo route add default gw <ip>
<johnnybezak> universal: because its looking for kde (which you don't have installed and shouldnt actually need)
<universal> johnnybezak, yes, but u think its because i should use KDE instead of GMONE?
<Fire> trukulo: Already done; "Error resolving hostname"
<trukulo> fire: try hostname
<johnnybezak> universal: universal, you shouldnt need to no - look in synaptic for the kde libs (its probably a pretty big download)
<Fire> trukulo: ups, no.
<Fire> trukulo: "Network is not avaible" is the error.
<trukulo> fire: here you have
<universal> johnnybezak, KDE what?
<Fire> trukulo: hm?
<trukulo> you even have localhost interface working?
<cybergasm> What is the root password after installing Ubuntu?
<Riddell> universal: kdelibs4-dev
<Fire> err. that means, truk?
<trukulo> cybergasm, none
<cybergasm> okok
<johnnybezak> johnnybezak: what ridell said
<trukulo> Fire, sudo ifconfig lo
<trukulo> cybergasm, ubuntu doesn't use root account
<universal> Riddell, ok thx ;)
<vIdAr> can someone here please help me with my problem?
<johnnybezak> vIdAr: whats the matter
<Fire> works well, trukolo
<vIdAr> i tried to mount a ntfs drive during boot, in  /etc/fstab i added a line, and set it to auto detect partition. now it hangs during boot.
<Fire> (i mean sudo ifconfig lo)
<johnnybezak> vIdAr: can you edit the config file in anyway?
<universal> Riddell, u have Rosegarden?
<trukulo> Fire, sudo hostname fire
<Fire> why hostname 'fire'? :)
<trukulo> well, it's the fist thing i thougt
<vIdAr> johnnybezak: dont'n know, i cant do anything, because it hangs when it get to the mounting. it tries to read it as linux partition first, but then it just hangs.
<Fire> truk: Done.
<universal> ok, now it WORKS ;) thx
<trukulo> Fire, route now
<felixdZ> After three days of messing about with Gentoo I am back with Ubuntu.
<trukulo> you know: route add default bla bla bla
<Fire> "unable to lookup fire via gethostbyname()
<felixdZ> Ubuntu is so easy. 0 to gnu in a half an hour!
<trukulo> Fire, umm, then i'm lost
<vIdAr> johnnybezak: if i just could get to the "command line", i would edit the fstab file. is there a way to skip the mounting?
<Fire> trukulo: I am too...
<BiteMeBill> vIdAr: boot into single user.
<airox> When i connect to a ftp with gnome so a icon get's on the desktop, can I edit from this ftp server ? Like in editing webpages ?
<vIdAr> how do i do that?
<Fire> trukulo: "Now it is gone - Again error:" Network is unavaible
<airox> I saw a nice thing called LUFS that would do the same trick, but I guess it's to unstable yet ??
<BiteMeBill> vIdAr: type single into the boot prompt
<blizah> i typed "sudo dpkg -i gmail-notify-1.5.deb"  where did it install?
<blizah> just curious
<Rocha> Hello, i'm in real trouble, i need help.
<airox> blizah: On you're filesystem ?
<airox> Rocha: Help is here!
<Rocha> How can I scan a document with a scanner in ubuntu?
<vIdAr> BiteMeBill: before it starts loading everything?
<Rocha> I tried xsane doesn't work
<Rocha> Scanning devices...
<blizah> where in the filesystem?
<BiteMeBill> vIdAr: yes that the boot prompt.  Normally gives you so many seconds before it boots.
<Rocha> Failed to open device `snapscan:libusb:001:003' Invalid argument.
<blizah> k nvm
<blizah> i did a whereis
<BiteMeBill> Rocha: have you tried to use Sane?
<vIdAr> BiteMeBill: ok, thanks. i'll try that
<Rocha> BiteMeBill, yup, xsane that is available in the graphics menu
<airox> blizah: You can 'unpack' the .deb with dpkg to! Just do dpkg --help and you will see some options for it.
<BiteMeBill> Rocha: yes.
<Rocha> BiteMeBill, it doesn't work
<blizah> i did unpack it and all is well...
<BiteMeBill> that snapscan error is that the error you got?
<airox> blizah: Then it's ok?
<blizah> yea i was just woundering where it went...but i did a whereis and it told me :D
<blizah> tnx
<GarySaved> I notice there is 'synaptic package manager', and a 'ubuntu update manager'.  It the ubuntu thing going to replace the package manager eventually?
<Rocha> BiteMeBill, yup, that's the error
<StoffBox-Steve> no GarySaved , you can Update your hoary with the update manager but you cant install new software :) i think it just a GUI for apt-get dist-upgrade an dont will be more in the nexttime
<BiteMeBill> Rocha: Have you looked at the Sane project site?  I'm sure your not the first to get that error.
<GarySaved> The reason I ask is I wonder if ubuntu will break off its debian links, and become an independent distribution.
<BiteMeBill> Rocha: What type of scanner are you using?
<GarySaved> It is already more stable than debian.
<Rocha> Agfa snapscan e20
<Rocha> (usb)
<airox> Does the gnome VFS support SFTP and FTP writing ?
<michel_v> airox: it does
<StoffBox-Steve> hehe GarySaved , but debian support many many systems ubuntu is only for a few systems, and more a desktoo than an allrounder like debian :)
<BiteMeBill> Rocha: I would look on the project site and maybe google/linux I'm sure you aren't the onlyone that scanner should be supported.
<blizah> how do i autostart programs when i boot/
<LinuxJones> blizah, when you start gnome or when you start your computer ?
<Rocha> rocha@ubuntu:~$ sudo scanimage -L
<Rocha> device `snapscan:libusb:001:003' is a AGFA SNAPSCAN flatbed scanner
<Rocha> rocha@ubuntu:~$
<blizah> gnome
<Rocha> BiteMeBill, it detects the scanner
<LinuxJones> gnome-session-properties >> startup programs
<GarySaved> StoffBox-Steve, Well, I think it is well on its way.  I have always sworn by Debian, but upon switching to ubuntu, I am sold.
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: out of interest, what would you have to do to autostart programs when you start your computer?
<LinuxJones> GarySaved, it is very nice and the irc channel is alot better too :)
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, it would be a custom script more than likely or a service
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, update-rc.d is used to manage the runlevels, but it's not very intuitive :P
<StoffBox-Steve> debian is very nice, but i think for must "normal" desktopUser or freshLinux user ubuntu is the best :) im testet debian gentoo and ubuntu :) and i stand by ubuntu
<StoffBox-Steve> @ GarySaved
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, as an example update-rc.d servicename defaults   would add startup scripts for runlevels 2-5 for the servicename script in /etc/init.d/
<GarySaved> When I go to logon to the ubuntulinux site, I get a security warning.  Should this concern me?
<LinuxJones> bbiab
<apokryphos> I see. Thanks, LinuxJones.
<Nekohayo> Hi, I've got some files that were most likely named using windows japanese codings (don't know which), is there a way to get them to display in hoary with UTF8? (for example, my filename is ?+-A-?.mp3, and I'd like it to display something more sensible). Sorry if this has already been asked, I can only see the "UTF8 Migration Tool" and "UTFEightByDefault" pages (I did use the migration tool however)
<OrangeSlice> I think windows uses shift_jis, instead of utf-8 fonts
<Nekohayo> is there a way to convert this? (with a preview mode or something)
<universal> Riddell, are u there?
<Riddell> universal: I'm here
<dj747> Hi, I just burned Ubuntu to a cd and booted it up and when I try to enter the setup it says "Invalid or currupt image."
<Nekohayo> try burning the cd again, slower
<Nekohayo> and running (maybe I'm wrong there, didn't see any) a MD5Sum test
<dj747> 2x isn't low enough?
<ompaul> dj747, did you use linux or windows to burn it?
<universal> Riddell, i have make installed the rosegarden, but as i start it it says :waiting for sequencer to come up...and nothing more happens
<Nekohayo> ...nevermind then XD
<dj747> windows
<Riddell> universal: sounds like a rosegarden problem, try google or a rosegarden channel
<dj747> does it make a difference what OS I burn from?
<universal> ok
<ompaul> dj747, I am sorry I don't know enough about windows,
<Nekohayo> which software did you use?
<Fire> ??????
<dj747> Roxio
<Nekohayo> nero or alcohol 120% always worked with me
<ompaul> dj747, it should not, but there is (A) something wrong with the image you downloaded (B) the software
<Nekohayo> .........okay, try with nero
<j4cbo> i'm trying to get ubuntu to dual-boot on my Powerbook Titanium... what's the right way to set up the partition table?
<Nekohayo> never trusted roxio myself
<crimsun> universal: make sure alsa's configured correctly, particularly wrt sequencer
<ompaul> dj747, and I would doubt it is the image if you have dsl
<universal> crimsun, ok, so how to configurate?
<mz2> dvd playback stutters
<mz2> didn't use to be like this in warty
<crimsun> universal: start here: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=AlsaMidi
<j4cbo> i have an extra partition, if i tell it to format that one and leave everything else alone will it not mess with my osx install?
<joshua__> I installed xine, but I can't find the "win32 codecs" package via apt-cache.  Anyone know the name of the package?  I just need wmv support.
<universal> crimsun, hmm, ye
<crimsun> joshua__: w32codecs, in debian-marillat
<cybergasm> just installed Ubuntu. I want to mount an NTFS hdd but i havent set a root password, what is the default root password?
<crimsun> cybergasm: use sudo with your user's password
<joshua__> newbie Put your user password if you're using sudo
<Phillbo> Does anyone know how to connect to another server using pptp? is there an easy GUI that I'm missing?
<cybergasm> thanks
<joshua__> crimsun:  What's debian-marillat?  A mirror?
<cybergasm> like this? cybergasm@cybergasm:/mnt $ sudo cybergasm
<crimsun> joshua__: it's a repository. See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Ribs> cybane: sudo command
<joshua__> Thanks, crimsun.
<Ribs> erm
<Ribs> cybergasm, that is
<cybergasm> sudo: cybergasm: command not found
<mz2> how'd i make hdparm -d1 the default on bootup (is there something i could change in an existing piece of configuration to make it work)
<Ribs> cybergasm: the command you want to run as root, type that, but put the command 'sudo' in front of it
<Ribs> easy
<michele> hello, I have a problem with Xine, the DVD plays in the notebook screen but not in the external monitor, can someone help me ?
<ompaul> cybergasm, sudo df <-- that will run df as root after you issue your password to the machine
<cybergasm> ok, thanks for your help
<universal> crimsun, i cant figure out what i should configurate
<universal> crimsun, maybe something i should apt-get=
<ompaul> which version of Christian Marillat's excellent software should I get for hoary array 5 ?
<ompaul> I need to d/l it here and use sneaker net to get it to the other machine
<crimsun> universal: start here: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=AlsaMidiOverview
<crimsun> I have to go back to work.
<universal> crimsun, ok thx
<smarthur> im having a problem with the ubuntu install - i get along fine until it tries to mount my cd drive, and then it says it can't mount it, even though it loaded the setup program from cd.  i've tried various boot options like noapic or nolapic but still no dice.  any thoughts?
<michele> I have a notebook with an external monitor and everything works fine but when I try to use Xine to play a DVD on the external monitor I see a blue box and but in the notebook panel I see the images, can someone help me ?
<ompaul> gotit
<Frodo> I had to remove kubuntu...kde 3.4 didn't work right
<Frodo> but now I have boot problems because kubuntu grubbed my drive
<Frodo> I want to boot to hda1 now not hda6
<InitMass> i've got an inspiron 8600, centrino based with an Broadcom network card. can i expect it to work out-ot-thoe-box with Ubuntu?
<Frodo> '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<Frodo>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1'
<Frodo> trying to replace grub with lilo
<WebMaven_> Any devs here?
<Frodo> not working
<Frodo> I can still boot from grub boot floppy
<Frodo> but having problems writing it to my drive to mbr
<Frodo> my advise:  dont try kubuntu yet...
<Frodo> and. I should've known better...lol I'm a dumb ass
<Frodo> anyone with any Ideas how to get my bootloader to work again?
<billytwowilly> hello, how do I add mp3 encoding support to sox?
<Frodo> I have been reading the man pages, etc
<Loevborg> does anyone know how to disable the highly annoying pc speaker beep?
<Frodo> Billy you got two willy?
<Loevborg> (ideally only in X)
<billytwowilly> Frodo, Yes, yes I do. Thus the name.
<billytwowilly> Frodo, do you have a tiny hobbit winky?
<Frodo> LOL
<johnnybezak> Loevborg: what beep
<Loevborg> johnnybezak, "\a"
<billytwowilly> now, on a serious note, Chief billytwowilly is/was a character from royal Canadian Air farce.
<cybergasm> how can i edit /etc/fstab? i dont have writing rights to the file with my normal user
<Frodo> my dad flew spitfire for the rcaf
<billytwowilly> cybergasm, do it as root..
<billytwowilly> sudo pico /etc/fstab
<ompaul> Frodo, which supermarine version?
<bluefoxicy> cyborgasm
<cybergasm> got it now
<cybergasm> i'm used to having a root account and a root password in linux
<Frodo> October 27, 1941	Bf109f	Supermarine Spitfire	S of Dunkirk	Galland downed Sgt. Brian Hodgkinson of Canada, who survived the war as a prisoner. He was from the 401 Squadron	3
<Frodo> my dad
<billytwowilly> hmm. that would make frodo what? 50?
<Frodo> yep
<joeblow1234> Hey, I just downloaded the OpenOffice.org 2.0 Beta. I don't want to upgrade to Hoary at this time, so I am converting the RPM files to DEB files with alien. Does anyone see any problems with this?
<billytwowilly> I'd just upgrade to hoary, but I like to live on the edge;)
<billytwowilly> You may have conflicts later, but they probably could be resolved by removing the debs and reinstalling the official ones at a later date..
<Frodo> Billy any ideas how to get grub back on my mbr , I have a boot disk that is working
<billytwowilly> no idea.
<billytwowilly> I don't do technical stuff like that.
<joeblow1234> I want to test the latest OpenOffice.org, but I need this computer to stay running. It is easy to downgrade from 2.0 beta to 1.1.x....not so easy to downgrade from hoary to warty
<billytwowilly> I am getting really frustrated with whoever packaged sox though. They didn't include mp3 support or any indication of how to get mp3 support.
<ompaul> Frodo, interesting
<aeolist> that's what the forums and howtos are for man
<aeolist> frodo, you have to run grub from the terminal, you'll find more info on that on the howto list
<aeolist> just type grub
<Frodo> My Dad's book is "Spitfire Down"  it is on Amazon
<InitMass> anyone who knows if Broadcom 440x works out of the box?
<Frodo> Thanks aeolist
<bulio> I ran sudo pppoeconf to get my ethernet dsl modem up
<bulio> got this:
<bulio> /usr/sbin/ppd: in file /etc/ppp/peers/provider unrecognized option /dev/modem
<bulio> What is wrong here?
<zenrox> the /dev/modem
<zenrox> whare is the dsl modem located
<bulio> eth0 I believe
* Liblit frowns at his Ubuntu LiveCD.
<bulio> hmm
<Liblit> NVIDIA + DVI + Ubuntu LiveCD == black screen
* Liblit pouts
<zenrox> bulio look in the forums
<bulio> how can I tell if my modem is eth0 or eth1?
<BiteMeBill> try ifconfig /all
<BiteMeBill> opps..  ifconfig -a
<virtuald> eh
<virtuald> :D
<johnnybezak> just changed my sources for hoary *here goes nothing* :P
<bulio> BiteMeBill:where?
<zenrox> bulio,  in a terminal
<bulio> what will this do?
<BiteMeBill> bulio: in terminal it will list all eth devices
<bulio> I'm in windows atm
<bulio> is there a way I can do it in here
<zenrox> not while you run in window
<BiteMeBill> Not unless your running Virtual machine or somehting.
<bulio> damn
<bulio> ok
<bulio> what do you htink could be wrong?
<BiteMeBill> bulio: how many network cards are in your system?
<bulio> 1 I believe
<Levander> is there any firewall installed on ubuntu by default?
<zenrox> Levander,  no
<bulio> ok
<bulio> In network adapters I have:
<bulio> the 56k modem
<BiteMeBill> bulio: then you should only end up with eth0 and no eth1
<BiteMeBill> Your on DSL correct bulio
<bulio> Efficient networks P.P.P.O.E adapter (NTSP3)
<bulio> and
<BiteMeBill> bulio: which version is that?
<fuzy> hi everyone
<bulio> My external dsl modem
<bulio> then there is
<BiteMeBill> Yes
<bulio> HP EN1207D-TX-PCI 10/100 Fast ethernet adapter
<bulio> diagram is this
<bulio> Computer(ethernet card)----Ethernet cable)---->Modem--->phone cable--->phone jack
<BiteMeBill> bulio: is there a router between your machine and the DSL modem or is the PPOE account information being given by the computer?
<bulio> nic card to modem then phone jack
<BiteMeBill> ok What EF Networks modem model is that?
<bulio> Speedstream 5200 dsl modem
<BiteMeBill> Oh ok.. Some of those modems you can have them to the PPPOE information but it shoulds like your system is doing it.
<bulio> I have sympatico isp
<bulio> you know with the pppoe auth client it has
<BiteMeBill> bulio: So in on the ubuntu install you will have to enter your PPPOE account information into it so that it will log you into your ISP
<bulio> I'm using the live cd right now
<bulio> can't install it
<BiteMeBill> bulio: Give me a second I want to look up that modem and see if it can do the PPPOE logon like the 5100 can.
<elcuco> hi, the display was really bad when i installed ubuntu, and i did not really see which question was the one which aksed for a root password.
<elcuco> is there a default root password here?
<TPC> elcuco, no
<TPC> elcuco, the root account is disabled by default
<bulio> what do most of you have here?
<bulio> cable internet?
<TPC> elcuco, you have to use sudo. if you want to use the root account like normal you have to set a password on it using sudo and passwd.
<zenrox> adsl
<zenrox> dhcp viraity
<TPC> bulio, adsl and cable depending on location. both 8mbps :)
<bulio> for me, that isn't an option
<zenrox> router also so if thay switch to a pppoe type i wont have to screw with it in linux
<elcuco> TPC, how do i install new packages then?
<bulio> so If I bought a router, it'd work?
<BiteMeBill> bulio: Can you look at the modem and see if there is a yellow sticker on it saying an IP address?
<cybergasm> how do i get permission to brows through one of my mounted ntfs drives?
<bulio> my ip is dynamic
<TPC> elcuco, you can use synaptics (its in the menu)
<zenrox> bulio,  most routers do the pppoe ling for you
<zenrox> ling= login
<bulio> this sucks
<elcuco> TPC, cool... :(
<bulio> first I was told if I had an ethernet card, it'd work fine
<bulio> now I need to buy a oruter?
<bulio> *router
<bulio> heh
<BiteMeBill> bulio: once you make it over the PPPOE problem you will solve more than you know.
<bulio> probably
<zenrox> bulio,  also too a router will help firewall your box
<bulio> just depressed
<BiteMeBill> bulio: do you have any old computers laying around?
<elcuco> TPC, whats the password...?
<bulio> 7 months trying to get internet in distros
<TPC> elcuco, your normal user account password
<elcuco> TPC, wierd...
<Frodo> Success, rewrote my grub to mbr and all ok now...learned a few tricks
<bulio> no old computers
<bulio> what do you suggest doing?
<BiteMeBill> bulio: did you look at the bottom of your modem and see if there was a yellow sticker with an IP address on it?
<bulio> none
<bulio> as I said, I have a dynamic ip
<BiteMeBill> Dratz... Some of the 5200's will let you put the PPOE information in them and some won't.
<BiteMeBill> Doesn't matter if you have dynamic or not.  Just need to put your PPPOE login information into a client.
<bulio> hmm
<bulio> so what exactly is the problem?
<bulio> pppoe won't pass them modem?
<InitMass> should i burn the ubuntu iso as cd-rom(boot) or cd-rom(iso) in Nero??
<BiteMeBill> bulio: you already said that your getting an error with pppoeconfig
<zenrox> InitMass,  iso
<bulio> hmm
<BiteMeBill> InitMass: change the .iso to a .nrg and then just double click it and Nero will do all the work easier.
<uMkulu> BiteMeBill: that doesn't look right
<BiteMeBill> uMkulu: What do you mean?
<uMkulu> bugger all, i dunno, bitemebill
<zenrox> BiteMeBill,  umkulu is a bot
<bulio> what else can I do bill?
<elcuco> what package will get me a media player for viewing videos on web sites? i know about kaffeine, but i am looking for a more gnome oriented application
<zenrox> elcuco,  gxine
<BiteMeBill> bulio: Hold on let me get the IP address off my EF Networks modem.  We will see if we can get lucky.
<elcuco> zenrox, i assume it embedes itself in firefox...
<bulio> ok
* bulio begins to pray
<zenrox> ya elcuco it does
<BiteMeBill> bulio: does this address take you anywhere?  http://192.168.0.1
<jah_> Hey people
<jah_> I've been installing Ubuntu all day, and having no luck - ive had to install slack, just for BitchX so i can get help =)
<elcuco> zenrox, .. in which repository is it found?
<bulio> BiteMeBill:Nope
<jah_> The problem is - I cn install Ubuntu - but X will not load
<BiteMeBill> bulio: I just re read your error...  Is Ubuntu even seeing your NIC card?
<jah_> Im installing warthog from CD
<zenrox> search the wiki for the  universe
<zenrox> repo
<jah_> After installation X fails to load, with an error "(EE) No devices found" and "No screen found"
<jah_> :/
<bulio> I'm not sure
<zenrox> and marlettet for the w32codechs
<bulio> how can I tell>?
<BiteMeBill> bulio: your booting a liveCD correct?
<Bader> naked women rox :) (ubuntu-calendar powered)
<greg_> is it possible for me to share a printer so that a windows computer on the network can print on my printer?
<jah_> So does anyone know what may be wrong here?
<BiteMeBill> greg_: Yes Samba is needed.
<bulio> BiteMeBill:Yep
<jah_> I have tried nvidia (the installed "nv" driver) as well as vga and vesa
<jah_> None will boot X :/
<BiteMeBill> bulio: the DSL modem is connected to your machine via cat cable and not USB correct?
<zenrox> jah_,  do a sudo modprob nvidia
<Loevborg> jah_, plug in your monitor
<zenrox> then do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bulio> BiteMeBill:Correct, it's ethernet, not dsl
<jah_> Lol the monitor is plugged in
<BiteMeBill> bulio: DSL is ethernet.
<bulio> yeah
<jah_> modprobe nvidia. ok thanks
<bulio> I meant usn
<BiteMeBill> ok
<bulio> *usb
<BiteMeBill> LOL
<jah_> If it doesnt work i shall be back in half an hour ;-)
* ompaul thinks that there is far too much lol here :) it is a linux distro not a prozac party! 
<BiteMeBill> bulio: do you know what your nick card is?
<bulio> ?
<BiteMeBill> bulio: I was going to make sure that it's linux compat. since your getting the modem error like it's not seeing your nic.
<bulio> oh
<BiteMeBill> bulio: I'll send you a file called Aida32. run it and it will tell you everything about your windows machine you can then look and see what nic it is.
<bulio> ok
<bulio> 1 sec
<bulio> wait
<bulio> I've got everest
<bulio> same thing
<greg_> who do I view my internal IP address
<greg_> ipconf or something right?
<BiteMeBill> everest?
<bulio> yeah
<BiteMeBill> ifconfig
<bulio> same as aida32
<BiteMeBill> well then run that and it will tell you.
<bulio> ok
<BiteMeBill> bulio: Doing a text report with a program like those can be a lifesaver.
<bulio> what do you need from it?
#ubuntu 2005-03-16
<BiteMeBill> bulio: what network card do you have?
<BiteMeBill> zenrox: Why did that bot tell me something didn't look right?
<Quarupt> How can I male it so i can call the limewire script from anywhere? put it in my PATH?
<Quarupt> make
<bulio> Pci/PnP network:
<bulio> Device Description	Type
<bulio> Hewlett-Packard EN1207D-TX 10/100 Fast Ethernet Adapter	PCI
<BiteMeBill> bulio: Ok BRB
<cybergasm> what version of debian is ubuntu based on?
<Levander> Is there anything to getting a default ubuntu mysql install to allow connections to come in from other machines other than commenting out skip-networking in my.cnf?
<Quarupt> sid
<Quarupt> cybergasm, Im pretty sure its sid
<Quarupt> maybe Warty is based on woody or sarge and Hoary is based on sid
<Loevborg> Levander, yes
<mjr> Quarupt, not exactly
<Loevborg> Levander, the permissions for your databases might specify that only localhost ist allowed
<mjr> warty is based on sid too, just an earlier snapshot
<Quarupt> oh
<Quarupt> well ya lean something evceryday
<Quarupt> Thanks
<Loevborg> Levander, to check: mysql -uroot -p mysql, select * from user;
<Quarupt> mjr can you refresh my memory on how so add a .sh to your path so it can be galled anywhere?
<Quarupt> something in bash.rc right?
<Quarupt> or basgrc.conf or whatever is is
<Quarupt> bashrc.conf
<scizzo> anyone knows which is used mostly acpid or apm?
<spiral> 'night
<billytwowilly> acpid
<billytwowilly> apm=old and busted
<scizzo> hmmm..ok
<elcuco> which application do i have to watch tv?
<Levander> loevborg, i get table output from that command that looks like it's supposed to be in columns, but the columns get all messed up on my screen
<Alessio> sorry
<Alessio> i use gxmame
<Alessio> but it doesn't find my roms
<Alessio> but hte path is ggod
<Alessio> *good
<Loevborg> Levander, yes, we all love mysql's output :)
<IRCMonkey> I have an installation question for which I have found no help in the support forums
<IRCMonkey> anybody willing to listen?
<Levander> you know which columns i'm supposed to look for so i can only query for those, really can't figure out that output
<Loevborg> Levander, "user" I suppose
<raydogg``> when was array 5 released ?
<Quarupt> so v=can someone help me add this script to the PATh so i can call it from anywhere
<Levander> loevborg, okay, i get root, debian-sys-maint, and root as results
<Levander> loevborg, but u know i get the host not allowed message even when i'm using telnet, that doesn't know anything about which user
<Levander> telnet 127.0.0.1 3306 gives same error
<Loevborg> Levander, "select Host,User from user;"
<Loevborg> Levander, if you get "localhost"s, then you've found your problem.
<Loevborg> Levander, you're probably better off creating a new user for wordpress anyway.
<Levander> loevborg, no root is is in two rows, one with localhost as the host, the other with bread (the DNS name of my linux box) in the host column
<Levander> loevborg, this is simply to learn more about mysql, i'll get it running, then make it run correctly
<Loevborg> Levander, you can change that to "%"
<IRCMonkey> I have a major installation problem without an apparent solution
<Levander> change what to %?
<uMkulu> Levander: that doesn't look right
<Loevborg> Levander, then try if it changes a thing
<IRCMonkey> maybe somebody can help me out
<BiteMeBill> Anyone else here have problems with an HP network card not being compatable?
<Loevborg> Levander, update Host="%" where user="root";
<Phillbo> anyone set up pptp to a ms2k3 box with warty yet? any help appreciated
<Loevborg> Levander, but you'd better use the "grant" command for real life - see mysql documentation.
<Quarupt> can i put export PATH=/home/user/Limewire/runLime.sh:${PATH} anywhere in my bashrc ?
<Levander> loevborg, instead of changing all root users to %, can I change just the root user on bread to %? Just sounds safer
<Levander> update host="%" where user="root" and host="bread"; give me a syntax error
<Loevborg> Levander, sure. I leave that as an excercise to you to figure out :)
<Levander> learning mysql sux
<Loevborg> Levander, try single quotes :|
<Quarupt> anyone?
<Levander> loevborg, same error, i think the problem is i'm not specifying the table name
<kent> Do a normal desktop need evms to be installed? Enterprise Volume Management sounds like something i dont neeed.. ?
<Loevborg> Levander, oops sorry, I'm rusty
<Loevborg> Levander, update user etc etc...
<Loevborg> Levander, update user set host='%' where ...;
<Loevborg> Levander, fortunately, I don't do much sql nowadays :)
<Levander> okay, that worked, i have to commit or anything before trying to connect again?
<Loevborg> Levander, remember to issue "flush privilleges;" after that
<socomm> Are there any plans for better multimedia integration into ubuntu's interface?
<Loevborg> with correct spelling, preferrably :)
<Levander> says, okay! i'm about to try it!!!
<Levander> uhoh, might be working!!! hold on!!!
<Levander> well, telneting into the localhost on that port doesn't kick me out anymore
<Levander> but
<rcchan> anybody wanna help a newb (me), with a screen resolution issue?
<Levander> using the mysql connector/odbc on my xp box to connect gives me different error, 'Access denied for root@192.168.254.1'.  That's the IP of my XP box.
<StoffBox-Steve> seems it work :D
<hayden> i just installed hoary and the cursors changed to default linux ones, how can i change them back to the default ubuntu ones
<Loevborg> Levander, mysqld just has some decency.
<Levander> Loevborg, decency?
<Loevborg> or taste.
<Levander> ha, screw u man, this is taking me way to long!
<Levander> but thanks for your help
<Levander> i'm gonna look for some docs in the ubuntu wiki, then give up for the day i think
<Loevborg> Levander, sure. I know the feeling. I hate setting it up myself.
<Loevborg> Levander, you can also look into the log.
<Levander> idiots in the mysql channel pointed me to the mysql.com docs for grant, that page is like 4,000 words long.  Those guys really help a brother out!
<rcchan> has anyone had a need for 855resolution?
<johnnybezak> if i upgrade all my packages to hoary, what happens with X?
<BiteMeBill> johnnybezak: your X moves out but takes your dog with here though.
<BiteMeBill> sorry couldn't resist.
<johnnybezak> BiteMeBill: lol
<johnnybezak> no but seriously, will it copy my xfree config to wherever the x.org config is stored?
<BiteMeBill> johnnybezak: I'm not sure but I haven't heard anyone complain about losing it.
<johnnybezak> BiteMeBill: ok
<Rocha> Hello, just another question...
<dazed> hey who knows about smb support to get on windows networking???
<BiteMeBill> Rocha: did that work?
<Rocha> How can I configure my computer to connect to a vpn network?
<johnnybezak> dazed: i know a little
<Rocha> BiteMeBill, nop, i asked my collegue to make the drawings with open office.
<ompaul> Rocha, the best software I found for that is OpenVPN
<dazed> johnny bezak can you help me out?
<johnnybezak> dazed: i can give it a go :)
<Rocha> ompaul, ok, i'll try that
<Rocha> ompaul, i hope it's easy to configure, i'm in a hurry
<ompaul> Rocha, it should almost work out of the box - you need to let icmp into the network
<dazed> ok well im on nix and im on my friends windows network i want to do some file sharing i goto networking click on enable windows networking and it says SMB support is not running
<ompaul> it needs to keep the hidden channel alive and does so with a ping every 15 seconds as default behaviour
<Yannick_> anyone succeeded on installing grub on and S-ATA drive?
<ompaul> Rocha, it is not bad if you read the docs,  most important thing is to make sure you use the same version of the various ends
<Rocha> ompaul, i want to connect to my university, i need to upload some files to deliver a project i'm working on
<ompaul> Rocha, do they not accept ssh logins?
<hayden> i just installed hoary and the cursors changed to default linux ones, how can i change them back to the default ubuntu ones
<johnnybezak> dazed: have you got samba installed?
<ompaul> Rocha, then any machine on the network that accepts ssh connections will allow you run sftp or scp to log in and transfer files
<Rocha> ompaul, only inside our personal accounts, i'm not using my personal account, i'm using a computer inside the computer science department but not my personal account
<ompaul> well you need the same software on both ends for the VPN to work
<ompaul> Rocha, or email them all to yourself :)
* ompaul hits self for such a waste of bandwidth
<harunL> is there anyway of installing ubuntu on a laptop which is currently running windows but has its floppy and cdrom IO screwed up (can't read/write at all) ?
<Rocha> ompaul, i'll send the project by email to my teacher
<Loevborg> harunL, maybe via usb stick?
<Rocha> ompaul, thanks anyway
<ompaul> hokay
<delltony> Riddell, i have a question in kde how do you change the fonts? for instance like firefox the place where you type (address field) the text is small as crap
<Riddell> delltony: kcontrol
<Riddell> don't know if that effects firefox, shouldn't think so
<hawke_> Riddell: it doesn't..
<Ziggity> help./...
<Ziggity> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check when ./configure monodevelop
<Ziggity> whats that mean
<hawke_> delltony: Gnome preferences, font might do it...or it might be in firefox's preferences.
<hawke_> or kcontrol if under kde possibly.
<Ziggity> how do I fix it//
<delltony> aww so under themes?
<Ziggity> whats that about... configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<kent> Ziggity, do you have the package "build-essential" installed?
<plex0r_> how do i add a ubuntu system to a windows netrwork
<scizzo> wow....never thought that cleaning up the ratnest of packages would be so boring.... :P
<plex0r_> the only thing the nix system can do is log onto xchat..
<delltony> curious what font do you recommend?
<Ziggity> kent, I don
<sic|> plex0r: samba
<hayden> i just installed hoary and when i try to type hash (shift + 3) the english pound sign comes up, how can i fix that
<Ziggity> kent, I dont know.. how do I check?
<ompaul> hayden, you can do dpkg-reconfigure locale
<ggeecko> is ubuntu stable to run a server
<ompaul> hayden, sudo before that
<sic|> plex0r: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba/view?searchterm=samba
<kent> Ziggity, do you know how to start synaptic from the menu? Start that program and search for a package named build-essential
<hayden> ok ill try
<plex0r> it might help if the network card is in too :p
<plex0r> this is for dazed
<plex0r> :p
<hayden> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locale is not installed
<sic|> plex0r: its usually a good idea to check the wiki or google before asking here...some people get all bent out of shape if you don't research first...I personally don't care..but you know how it is
<plex0r> yeah
<sic|> of course that applies to any help
<lamont> phosphorgreen: /etc/postfix/master.cf smtpd entries need to be edited
<sic|> ubuntu community is by far more helpful then anyone else though....very little I am too l33t to talk to you in here...in fact, I am yet to see that kind of attitude...these people rock
<Ziggity> kent.. found it.. installing it now..
<Ziggity> thanx
<Ziggity> does anyone here use Monodevelop?
<Mitario> hmm, if an app that uses an open API (XML RPC) that is released under the LGPL, can I release the app I write under the GPL then? or should I also use the LGPL
<hayden> ompaul, do u know why it said this-> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locale is not installed
<Ziggity> ok.. now this error... configure: error: Library requirements (gnome-vfs-2.0 >= 2.0
<Ziggity> ) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your l ibraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them. HELP!!
<ompaul> hayden, because at the time I suggested it my brain was fried hang on a sec
<Ziggity> how do I adjust that??
<hayden> ompaul, lol ok
<Quarupt> whats a good book for linux beginners
<Quarupt> maybe a pdf or a ebook i can get?
<Quarupt> maybe rute
<ompaul> Quarupt, any online resource like the ubuntu site or the www.tldp.org
<Ziggity> how Do I setup my ubuntu as an Email or webserver??
<Ziggity> is there any guide??
<hayden> apache
<Quarupt> no like i said i want something i can use offline, like an ebook or a pdf
<WebMaven_> Quarupt: what *kind* of beginner?
<techn9ne> ummm theres too much to know for a "guide"
<techn9ne> the simple stuff is on ubuntuguide
<techn9ne> the rest you gotta search for as you need it
<WebMaven_> Quarupt: beginning developer? Beginning User?
<techn9ne> are you looking for a tutorial for command line stuff?
<techn9ne> like what do you want to do?
<techn9ne> http://www.linuxcommand.org/ ... if you want command line 101
<kent> Ziggity, libgnomevfs2-dev   install that package  and see if it works.
<Ziggity> where can I learn the inners of networking. so that I can setup my ubuntu in a Windows network to share printer and act as a firewall, mail server and possiblly (another machine) as a webserver
<Quarupt> beginning user
<Ziggity> kent : thanx - -doing that now
<StoffBox-Steve> 2nd screen goes blank when enter X
<techn9ne> Ziggity: ummm find a guide on samba, iptables, apache
<andeeje> does anyone know why I cant run teamspeak or a music player and ET at the same time ?
<kent> Ziggity, for information about setting up a server to share files with windows computers, search for samba  on the ubuntu homepage.
<ompaul> hayden, sorry my brain is really fried why it happened I can't figure out
<Ziggity> samba.. ok--
<techn9ne> Ziggity: firewalls shouldnt do anything but be a firewall
<techn9ne> if you have a dedicated system smoothwall is good
<ompaul> hayden, have a look at what is in /etc/locale.gen and tell me (and the channel) then tell me what country you want it to be for
<Xenguy_> Ziggity: shorewall (firewall) is a good implementation of iptables BTW, and also handles NAT/ipmasq
<hayden> hmm thats ok ompaul, do u know a website where i could maybe find out for myself
<hayden> en_AU ISO-8859-1
<hayden> en_AU.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Xenguy_> techn9ne: that makes no sense, and shorewall proves you wrong :-)
<hayden> Australia
<uMkulu> rumour has it Australia is the place to be
<johnnybezak> don't believe everything you hear :)
<delltony> ok this is strange i thought i was doing it right i went to the kcontrol panel after installing lipstick theme and i went to style and selected lipstick and hit apply but i see no changes what am i doing wrong :(
<Ziggity> Xenguy_, whats NAT??
<boogie> alligators and lions
<Xenguy> Ziggity: network address translation
<eleazar> hi there, i just installed Ubuntu. but it never asked me to set my root password, now how do i set it?
<techn9ne> ok ill try shorewall
<Xenguy> Ziggity: basically similar to ipmasq
<techn9ne> i think that firewalls should be a single computer doing nothing but that
<plex0r> johnnybezak
<plex0r> this is dazed
<Xenguy> techn9ne: the author is a firewall professional IIRC (and FWIW :-)
<ompaul> hayden, that does not look right :)
<techn9ne> ok
<hayden> hmm
<Xenguy> techn9ne: I guess a dedicated firewall box (or router) is best practice, but not all of us can afford that (or bother doing things right ;-)
<techn9ne> well i use a p133
<techn9ne> cost me $15 on ebay
<Ziggity> OK.. now I got a problem. the MonoDevelop is comaplaining about blah..blah.. gnome-sharp but I can't find it with synamptic!!
<andeeje> does anyone know why I cant run teamspeak or a music player and Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory at the same time ? ET just freezes
<johnnybezak> plex0r: yep
<johnnybezak> andeeje: sounds like a sound problem :P
<plex0r> johnnybezak: im trying to net the 2 comps right...and now my nix comp cant even use the internet connection
<plex0r> i cant get on xchat or google or gaim or nothing
<Xenguy> Ziggity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<johnnybezak> plex0r: lol going from bad to worse
* Xenguy loves wikipedia.org :-)
<andeeje> johnnybezak: thats what I thought but cant seem to fix it
<NeoCicak> plex0r: are you connected to the network?
<plex0r> yes
<kent> hmm,  the trash applet is kind of stupid some times. I tried the gnome svg theme found on gnome-look.org,  and those icons are a bit larger than the default and trash applet gets hidden behind the icon so i cant see if the applet is ready to swallow the file or not, some times the file gets added to the panel instead, since i missed the trash :(  And, those icons are not *that* big, so i think its an issue with the trashcan. It should let me know if its ready t
<kent> o eat files :(
<NeoCicak> plex0r: can you ping other computers?
<zabulus> if gnome starts, gaim starts 2 times :s (two windows) how do i put that off?
<johnnybezak> plex0r: can you ping websites
<delltony> do you have to restart kde for styles to take effect?
<plex0r> neocrak...how do i ping?
<plex0r> \<<--- new to nix
<johnnybezak> man ping hehe
<NeoCicak> plex0r: ping <ip address>
<techn9ne> plex0r: ummm type ping
<johnnybezak> no just type ping -c 5 addresstobepinged
<Riddell> delltony: it may only apply to newly started applications
<NeoCicak> plex0r: quick thought.. maybe your dns is wrong
<Xenguy> plex0r: ping <ipAddressGoesHere>
<johnnybezak> (without the -c switch it won't work)
<kent> zabulus, close one of them, and then save the session (logout and click on save session)  (have no other programs running that you dont want to run next time.. )
<johnnybezak> woah
<johnnybezak> thats wrong
<Xenguy> plex0r: on the command line
<delltony>  its suppose to be for the panel
<johnnybezak> it will work it will just keep going indefinetly
<plex0r> i can ping the network
<zabulus> ah k thx kent!
<delltony> according to kdelook.org
<NeoCicak> plex0r: then chances is that your gateway & dns are wrong
<johnnybezak> can you ping google or something like that
<delltony> its suppose to make the panel different but anyway :(
<plex0r> wait
<plex0r> #wiat
<Quest-Master> Anybody here use C# and Mono?
<delltony> Riddell, this is what i'm shooting for http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=18223
<xshui> I've played with it a TINY bit
<plex0r> it says 'from <ip> icmp_seq=(upward counting numbers) Destination Host Unrechable...is what its saying after i pinged
<techn9ne> i tried and got frusturated w/ it and went back to windows
<NeoCicak> plex0r: then you can't ping. it's unsuccessful
<xshui> techn9ne: what'd you get frustrated with?
<NeoCicak> plex0r: maybe your ip address & subnet mask are wrong?
<techn9ne> mono
<techn9ne> i had to develop a C# app for someone
<techn9ne> so i went back to just doing it on windows
<xshui> no, but I mean why was it frustrating?
<techn9ne> i couldnt make it work
<techn9ne> errors
<Quest-Master> Ack
<techn9ne> went to compile just sat there
<Quest-Master> I can't stand Windows at all anymore
<plex0r> how do i change the subnet?
<plex0r> or edit or look for that matter
<plex0r> sorry for being uber newbish
<johnnybezak> plex0r: don't worry about it
<NeoCicak> plex0r:  go to system -> administration -> network
<johnnybezak> network problems are a pain in the arse
<techn9ne> i had windows.... only time i use it is to develop .net stuff and msn messenger
<techn9ne> hate windows
<NeoCicak> plex0r: (if you are using hoary) :P ... try to find something similar up there in the manu
<NeoCicak> plex0r: menu
<Quest-Master> delltony: That Lipstik theme is sexy.
<xshui> yeah, I try to avoid windows if I can...
<xshui> but I have use it for work
<xshui> gotta eat
<xshui> lol
<zabulus> k thx kent it works!
<NeoCicak> plex0r: we all started as newbie :)
<johnnybezak> techn9ne: you can use linux for both of those things anyway :)
<delltony> yeah if i could use it
<techn9ne> johnnybezak: you cant use webcam w/ gaim
<techn9ne> johnnybezak: you cant test .net apps with windows w/o windows
<delltony> i can't figure out how to get it to work i dpkg -i'd the deb file
<delltony> and its there in styles
<plex0r> do i need a gateway address?
<delltony> but it doesn't change
<plex0r> im configing manually
<johnnybezak> plex0r: nope
<Quest-Master> delltony: Ask in #kubuntu?
<johnnybezak> unless you have a couple of subnets
<plex0r> nothing is happening still
<johnnybezak> techn9ne: fair enough :)
<plex0r> we activated metbios on firewall
<NeoCicak> plex0r: can you ping other computers now?
<plex0r> netbios*
<NeoCicak> plex0r: umm..... that's beyond my expertise...
<plex0r> no i cannot
<Ziggity> what happens if I can't find a package   with synamptic!!
<Quest-Master> delltony: Try compiling it?
* Quest-Master is going to try Kubuntu once on Hoary
<NeoCicak> plex0r: what if you type ifconfig?
<delltony> i'm running it on hoary and its great
<techn9ne> personally i hate .net i feel j2ee to be superior but i dont get to make descisions all the time
<delltony> i just need to learn it ;)
<Quest-Master> Ack
* Quest-Master can't stand Java
<techn9ne> i love java
<Quest-Master> Ick.
<NeoCicak> plex0r: you are connected on local network to connect to internet, right? (using router or similar thing)
<techn9ne> you dont like programming it ??
<Quest-Master> Not at all.
<techn9ne> why?
<Quest-Master> Python is the greatest programming/scripting language ever. ;d
<techn9ne> i always felt that the tools and community was awesome
<techn9ne> eclipse, ant
<plex0r> yeah we got a router
<Quest-Master> Java eats way too much memory.
<plex0r> ive made all port exceptions etc. i need to
<Quest-Master> I mean, have you tried Azureus?
<NeoCicak> plex0r: type ifconfig on command line.. see if your network card & ip configuration there are correct
<Quest-Master> It uses 1-3GB of memory most of the time
<techn9ne> its not a native program
<Quest-Master> Neither is Python
<techn9ne> python doesnt do what java can do
<techn9ne> you're comparing apples to oranges
<Ziggity> Quest-Master, What can you do with Python.? can you write desktop applications>?
<Quest-Master> Uh, yes you can.
<Quest-Master> Ever heard of wxPython or PyGTK?
<plex0r> yeah tis all correct
<Ziggity> do you have examples of 'commercial' stuff done with it?
<plex0r> i dont think samba is set up
<Quest-Master> Google? ;)
<ompaul> Ziggity, zope and friends
<brandon_niemczyk> since when did commercial stuff matter anyways?
<johnnybezak> plex0r: is it installed?
<NeoCicak> plex0r: umm. samba does not have to do with being able to connect to the network... it's only for the linux & windows connectivity
<Quest-Master> Zope as well.
<brandon_niemczyk> especially in a Linux channel
<plex0r> this is connecting to a windows lan lol
<Quest-Master> brandon_niemczyk: I guess Ziggity cares about it. :P
<Quest-Master> Python is pure open-source anyhow.
<brandon_niemczyk> heh
<Quest-Master> Most Linux users prefer it over Java.
<brandon_niemczyk> yea, i know python is
<NeoCicak> plex0r: but you can't even ping to other computers.. samba doesn't have to do with that.. i reckon
<Ziggity> sorry-- I'm from a win background and can't figure out how people on who develop from a linux platform make a living??
<techn9ne> ummmm im not gonna argue.... python is good java is good
<techn9ne> but for diff. things
<brandon_niemczyk> i personally hate python, but i have respect for the philosiphy behind it
<Quest-Master> Plus, it's development time is much, much shorter than that of Java's.
<Quest-Master> Meh.
<Ziggity> Quest-Master, I try and make a living from software development.
<Quest-Master> I know no one who has fully tried Python and hated it.
<techn9ne> python you can make cross platform apps
<brandon_niemczyk> Quest-Master: meet brandon
<brandon_niemczyk> brandon_niemczyk: meet Quest-Master
<plex0r> i get aerros when trying to install saba
<brandon_niemczyk> Quest-Master: now you do ;)
<Xenguy> Ziggity: there is room for both free and proprietary software me thinks
<plex0r> dpkg error
<plex0r> erroor trying to write
<plex0r> etc..
<Quest-Master> Ziggity: You can still make a living from using free software.
<techn9ne> sometimes
<Xenguy> Ziggity: and yes, what Quest-Master said
<Quest-Master> Ziggity: Lots of companies require coders who are on-call and can code custom software for their needs.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<Quest-Master> Ziggity: Many of these companies could possibly require you to use Python and/or run on Linux.
<Ziggity> Xenguy, : but If wanted to open a startup developing bespoke software for others ( businesses ) -- whats the business model?
<Quest-Master> Ziggity: Like Google. ;)
<Xenguy> Quest-Master: much of our departments systems are coded in-house
<techn9ne> ppl should use whatever fits their need best
<Quest-Master> Xenguy: Exactly. You see my point. :)
<techn9ne> java, python, c++, .net
<techn9ne> diff ppl/organizations have diff. requirements
<NeoCicak> plex0r: hmm.... wait... not being able to ping to other computers does not necessarily mean your computer is not connected to the network.. i remember that i can't ping to my win xp computer coz it has some weird configuration that comes with it when i bought the computer
<NeoCicak> plex0r: do you have non-windows machine?
<Xenguy> Ziggity: the business model is definitely changing -- people are *not* going to pay for all software anymore.  Those days are gone IMO
<techn9ne> the one shoe fits all is the microsoft way
<Ziggity> Quest-Master, : could you explain the  Like Google?
<NeoCicak> plex0r: or have you tried pinging www.yahoo.com or something like that?
<plex0r> im stting next to two windows laptopos
<plex0r> and a nix machine
<NeoCicak> is that nix machine connected to network?
<Ziggity> Xenguy, Then how does one make money from it.. By money I mean a profitable business.
<plex0r> on router it says its on
<plex0r> but 'inactive'
<plex0r> its assigned ip and subnet
<Ziggity> back in a minute
<NeoCicak> can you connect to internet using that nix machine?
<plex0r> it says 'ping: unknown host www.google.com'
<plex0r> no i cannot
<Xenguy> Ziggity: you need to seek a niche, a specialized software product where there is no free software that can do the same job...
<NeoCicak> hmmmm..........
<kent> Ziggity, you can probably make monny doing support,  /me thinks..
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: your buisness model depends on your capabilities and what you can do
<NeoCicak> you are familiar with ip addressing, yes?
<Xenguy> Ziggity: at the same time, you look to providing programming *service*, instead of just trying to sell/clone your code for profit
<brandon_niemczyk> unfortunatly your right that an OSS solution is not _always_ going to be profitable, but there are many many places where it is
<NeoCicak> tell me the ip address of the computer you are using now & one other windows machine that's connected to internet
<brandon_niemczyk> if you use a little ingenuity
<plex0r> right
<plex0r> ip adress of this windows ysstem
<plex0r> 192.168.1.2
<plex0r> ip address of nix
<Xenguy> Ziggity: but honestly I don't really think there is a problem because free software gives everyone (including you :-) the tools to program stuff for people who will pay you to do it...
<plex0r> 192.168.1.3
<NeoCicak> hmm should be ok....
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: and can you ping the unix box by ip address?
<NeoCicak> weird....
<plex0r> no i cannot
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: are you pinging FROM windows or linux?
<plex0r> i did both
<plex0r> both do not work
<NeoCicak> is the cable connected ?? sounds like dumb question.. but believe me, this happens sometimes
<Xenguy> Ziggity: I am a firm supporter of free software BTW -- people should not have to be ripped off by some foreign (to me) wannabee monopoly corporation just to check their email ;-)
<kent> haha, after some seconds i even managed to see the Ubuntu logo on the March ubuntu wallpaper ;)
<NeoCicak> is the cable working
<plex0r> the cable is working
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: rafb.net/paste the output of 'ipconfig /all' on the windows box, and 'ifconfig' on the nix box
<NeoCicak> does it have any problem? cable defects.. etc
<tga> Xenguy: would you rather be robbed by a domestic monopoly?
<plex0r> u want me to ipconfig
<plex0r> and release on windows?
<plex0r> and then ifconfig on nix
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: not release... just post the output of 'ipconfig /all' in a DOS prompt, and ifconfig on nix, but nopaste it, don't flood here
<brandon_niemczyk> http://rafb.net/paste
<Xenguy> tga: do you think that is my point? =)
<plex0r> how can i paste from nix sysmtem
<plex0r> when the nix system isnt online
<tga> I'm not sure what your point is
<BiteMeBill> plex0r: I don't mean to but in but is the information close to the same between ipconfig and ifconfig?
<johnnybezak> plex0r: hehehe
<plex0r> :p
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: good point ;P
<tga> plex0r: 1. turn nix system on 2. copy 3. ??? 4. paste
<brandon_niemczyk> sorry :(
<Xenguy> tga: re-read what I typed -- it was very clear :-)
<plex0r> not on internet
<plex0r> or network tga
<johnnybezak> 5: Profit!
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: what does ifconfig say your ip and subnet is in linux?
<plex0r> the subnets need to be the same>
<brandon_niemczyk> and what about 'route' ?
<plex0r> ip is 168.192.1.3
<plex0r> subnet= 255.255.0.0
<plex0r> any windows subnet =255.255.255.0
<NeoCicak> ah
<brandon_niemczyk> are you sure that shouldn't be 255.255.255.0
<NeoCicak> try using same subnet
<brandon_niemczyk> ?
<brandon_niemczyk> yea
<brandon_niemczyk> use the same subnet
<plex0r> dazed says he thinks we were on the same subnet
<plex0r> but i dont think i do
<NeoCicak> change to 255.255.255.0
<uMkulu> NeoCicak: that doesn't look right
<NeoCicak> for all
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: if one is 255.255.255.0 and the other is 255.255.0.0, you are NOT on the same subnet
<NeoCicak> uMkulu: what doesn't look right??
<uMkulu> no idea, neocicak
<brandon_niemczyk> you need to set the nix box to 255.255.255.0
<NeoCicak> umkulu: hmm... which one of my post are you replying to??
<uMkulu> no idea, neocicak
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: do you have a router or something that your using for connection sharing?
<Ziggity> ok. back
<BiteMeBill> NeoCicak: uMkulu is a bot from what I was told.
<plex0r> yeah i already got computers saharing internet
<NeoCicak> hahahhaha
<NeoCicak> thx bitemebill
<brandon_niemczyk> plex0r: cause if your using a static ip for your nix box, you need to set the default route to
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, which instinces is it profitable
<brandon_niemczyk> first fix the subnet though
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: when your writing custom software for a client for instance
<BiteMeBill> it got me earlier with same comments.
<NeoCicak> hahahhaa
<brandon_niemczyk> you retain the (C), and then release it at a later date under the GPL
<NeoCicak> ok ok...
<brandon_niemczyk> or at least parts of it
<Quarupt> somone build me a working gaim-vv and i will give them 200 Gmail invites
<brandon_niemczyk> and wala, you didn't lose any money
<brandon_niemczyk> and contributed back to the community that gives you so many good tools
<NeoCicak> plex0r: so everything is ok now?
<plex0r> i dont know
<plex0r> resetting nix system
<NeoCicak> oh ok..
<brandon_niemczyk> why?
<brandon_niemczyk> you don't need to reboot
<brandon_niemczyk> this isn't windows ;)
<plex0r> dazed thinks lan card wasdnt in
<plex0r> we're on
<plex0r> sexy
<dazed_> its up
<brandon_niemczyk> cool
<dazed_> yay!
<NeoCicak> hmmm.. as far as i remember. you don't need to reboot on windows too if you r just changing the ip address :)
<NeoCicak> kewl
<NeoCicak> phew
<dazed_> it worked at first
<brandon_niemczyk> NeoCicak: probably true, but oh well :)
<dazed_> then my lan card came unplugged it stopped
<dazed_> i rebooted
<dazed_> it works
<NeoCicak> good
<neighborlee> there is new nvidia but its not in ubuntu yet..I tried to contact maintainer from his email address ( as noted in app > properties) from synatpic but its bouncing back..who should I contact ?
<NeoCicak> i think daniels have lots of thing to do with graphics in ubuntu... i might be wrong
<neighborlee> k
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, But isn't that doing the client down??
<plex0r> thanks guys
<plex0r> :)
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: not in the least
<NeoCicak> no problemo
<brandon_niemczyk> if you own the copyright, what you do with it at a later date is none of their concern
<brandon_niemczyk> i mean, i wouldn't do it 3 days later or anything
<brandon_niemczyk> wait a couple months
<Ziggity> btw did anyone successfull install MonoDevelop on Ubuntu Warty???
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: another place where OSS can be profitable is in libraries that you release under the GPL, and then offer commercial licenses for seperatly
<dazed_> i just unpackaged the sambaclient
<dazed_> how do i use it?
<brandon_niemczyk> but you have to be careful with that
<dazed_> brb
<brandon_niemczyk> you cannot accept patches for it
<Quarupt> how well is alien supported with Ubuntu
<brandon_niemczyk> because those people providing them will expect the code to be GPL'd
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, You taking a clients idea -- developing a solution for him/her -- then when paid releasing to oss??
<dazed_> ...once i unpackage sambaclient but i can run it in terminal via 'sambaclient'
<lupusBE> new drivers?
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, how do you mean commercial lic for seperatly??
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: eh... like MySQL does
<lupusBE> 6629 is in hoary
<Ziggity> Oh!..
<brandon_niemczyk> you can get MySQL under the GPL, but if you don't want it under the GPL then you have to pay $$$
<lupusBE> isn't that the latest?
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: and 99% of clients couldn't care less what you do with the code afterwards as long as they have a working solution ;)
<brandon_niemczyk> trust me, i know
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, so why would someone want to pay $$$ for something they can get for free!
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, what do you do??
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: i own a custom programming buisness ;)
<dazed_> ...once i unpackage sambaclient but i can run it in terminal via 'sambaclient'
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: and yes, it is profitable
<StoffBox-Steve> Ziggity, thats easy .. why buy think you dont need ? ... we all what money to life :D
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: and no my clients do not hate me
<Ziggity> hummm.,,, could you offer business advice to someone ( me :) ) looking to follow in your footsteps?
<brandon_niemczyk> in fact i'm quite good with my clients
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: heh, just write decent code for clients, and it will all come together
<brandon_niemczyk> there is plenty of room for supporting OSS if you want to (as i do)
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, what technologies.. and how did you decide on them>?
<brandon_niemczyk> uh... what do you mean?
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: it depends on the client and what they need
<Ziggity> do you have a prefered prog. language.??
<brandon_niemczyk> yea, whatever works for the job
<brandon_niemczyk> but, i am most comfortable with C
<brandon_niemczyk> and what you are comfortable with _does_ mean something
<brandon_niemczyk> for instance, i don't like python because the "block code by spacing" kills me
<brandon_niemczyk> a lot of (shitty) email clients will replace tabs with spaces for instance
<brandon_niemczyk> so it makes passing patches around a bitch
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, do u use Open source 'stuff'
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: almost exclusivly
<Ziggity> as a side Item... ANYone.. what happens if Synaptic can't find a package???
<brandon_niemczyk> i own a license to VS.NET and VB6, but almost never actually use them
<Ziggity> hmmm vb6.,, there where I'm from..
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: there is no compiler suite better then gcc
<speel> lol vb .. people actually baught that crap?
<brandon_niemczyk> gcc+libtool+automake+(cygwin on windows and mingw) == perfect
<Ziggity> I've moved to c# and a little java
<Ziggity> I'm hoping to get the c
<brandon_niemczyk> speel: nothing beats it's RAD capabilities, unfortunatly it's doze only so it's still useless ;)
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk,  True its RAD is great, unfortunitly it spoils you as a developer and moving to other langs become more of a learning curve,,
<Ziggity> you kinda go.. WHAT!! 20 lines of code to make a window!!
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: well, i'm just now learning VB, until recently i've had almost exclusivly unix (mostly solaris and linux) work
<brandon_niemczyk> brb - smoke
<Ziggity> let me know if you need any help :->
<Ziggity> is that vb6 or vb.net?? and may I ask why your learning it?
<Ziggity> ok.. how do I include Hoary into my warty syanptic??
<speel> Ziggity: the packages are most likley unstable
<brandon_niemczyk> back
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: i'm learning it because i'm maintaining some code i didn't write for a client
<Ziggity> speel, but what else can I do -=-- I can't seem to install MonoDevelop on Warty
<brandon_niemczyk> and it's vb6
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk maybe I can subcontract that off you :))
<Quarupt> if i alien an file.rpm -r  where does the deb save to?
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: hehe, no
<LinuxJones> Ziggity, why would you want to install mono ?
<brandon_niemczyk> sorry :)
<brandon_niemczyk> i need the money
<brandon_niemczyk> as usual
<Ziggity> heehh
<Ziggity> see that's why your clients like you... you honest
<Ziggity> LinuxJones, cos I want to develop in c
<brandon_niemczyk> the only thing i hire out atm is graphics work for websites
<Ziggity> LinuxJones, cos I want to develop in c# !
<brandon_niemczyk> because i'm "visually challenged" :)
<brandon_niemczyk> so if i don't hire out the gfx work, the site looks like shit
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, hee;
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, what happens when Synaptic cant find a package???
<brandon_niemczyk> i don't use synaptic
<brandon_niemczyk> so ask someone else ;)
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, What lang do you do the sites in?
<brandon_niemczyk> apt-cache and apt-get are good enough for me
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: usually php/mysql
<brandon_niemczyk> but i've done some jsp stuff to
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, so what happens if apt-... don't find it?
<brandon_niemczyk> then you find a sources entry that has it, or you install it by compiling
<brandon_niemczyk> do you have the universal stuff uncommented in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Ziggity> boooohoooo.. you were not paying attention.. I'm from VB (windows) land...
<Ziggity> yes
<LinuxJones> Ziggity, why not develop in windows ?
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: yea... vmware does wonders
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: and i've attempted to use monodevelop on debian, and... it's buggy as hell
<Quarupt> anyone use ALIEN?
<brandon_niemczyk> Quarupt: on debian i have
<Ziggity> LinuxJones, cos I WANT to change os platforms
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, vmware?? - whats that
<Quarupt> im trying to get a deb from a RPM it ran okay, I did alien -r ./file.rpm
<Quarupt> then it gave me another promy
<Quarupt> but i dont see a deb anywhere
<LinuxJones> Ziggity, mono is a big rat trap waiting to snap as far as I am concerned
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: i think your going to find mono lacking if you are used to .NET on M$, your better off switching to tools that are well supported on non-M$ platforms
<BitShifter> hi i'm trying to install my wireless networking
<BitShifter> i need to use the ndiswrapper
<BitShifter> how do i install this?
<Ziggity> LinuxJones, what would you suggest?
<BitShifter> apt-get install ndiswrapper complains about package not being found/
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: vmware isn't free (as in freedom) but you can get a monthly trial for it, and with it you can run windows inside linux
<BitShifter> infact, i can't even apt-get anything
<BitShifter> it can't find any packages at all
<BitShifter> not even the kernel sources
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: C
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, what tools
<brandon_niemczyk> Ziggity: gcc and friends for one
<BitShifter> hello
<LinuxJones> Ziggity, switch to python or stick with C (++) :D
<Ziggity> ok... but coming from vb and c# on windows I need an IDE.. with code complete ( I'm a whimp )
<brandon_niemczyk> both emacs and vim have code completion
<brandon_niemczyk> you just need to learn the keys to do it ;)
<brandon_niemczyk> there are several IDE's available on linux
<brandon_niemczyk> but i don't use them, so i can't give you any suggestions
<usual> what could a possible reason for a laggy desktop be in ubuntu hoary?
<LinuxJones> Ziggity, if you really want to develop with c# you can put up with windows shortcomings :)
<Quarupt> ISnt alien supposed to create a deb?
<Quarupt> i cant find anything after i ran it on the rpm
<usual> Quarupt, don't bother with alien
<usual> Quarupt, build a deb if anything
<brandon_niemczyk> Quarupt: how did you run it again?
<Ziggity> LinuxJones, could you suggest an IDE for c/c++ on  linux?
<usual> ajunta
<usual> i think
<brandon_niemczyk> Quarupt: you said you did 'alien -r some.rpm', that == wrong... -r means to rpm
<Quarupt> alien -r file.rpm
<Quarupt> like it said on the article
<brandon_niemczyk> Quarupt: read my above statement
<usual> Quarupt, what are you trying to get a deb of?
<Ziggity> back in a minute .. i gotta put the washing on..
<Quarupt> man if i could build a deb i could probably just compile this stupid program
<brandon_niemczyk> Quarupt: try losing the -r, or better yet, switching it to -d
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: the easiest way to do it is like this    alien --to-deb filename.rpm
<Quarupt> ok
<brandon_niemczyk> -d and --to-deb are the same thing
<Quarupt> well its doing something with no verbose
<Quarupt> its a rpm for gaim-vv i fond
<LinuxJones> Ziggity, although I don't really like kde anymore kdevelop has won tons of awards for dev tools. There is also glade/anjuta.
<usual> Ziggity, http://www.anjuta.org/anjuta.php?page=screenshots
<usual> gaim-vv?
<Quarupt> ya
<usual> what is that
<Quarupt> cause it was really hard to build
<Quarupt> umm check SF
<joeblow1234> usual: it is a fork of gaim that supports video and audio chat better
<Quarupt> anyways to install a deb manually i just typr dpkg -install ./package.de?
<Xirdneh> hi there, i have just install gaim 1.1.4, but i uninstalled the old gaim and now the icon of gaim in Aplications>Internet is gone, i made a locate gaim and it say gaim is under /usr/lib but i cant find it to add ti, any ideas?
<usual> joeblow1234, for use with like yahoo? or just it's own
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: nope, dpkg -i package.deb
<Quarupt> or dpkg -i pack.deb?
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> ok
<joeblow1234> usual: i think it is for all the protocols supported by gaim (msn, aim, yahoo, etc.)
<usual> k
<joeblow1234> usual: gaim-vv.sourceforge.net
<Quarupt> holy crap it worked
<Ziggity> LinuxJones, I'm waiting for anjuta 2
<Quarupt> lets see if it will actually start
<virtuald> bitlebee is the shit
<ivo> hello guys
<virtuald> biltbee
<virtuald> bleh
<usual> http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<usual> gaim-vv debs
<ivo> whop can help me with an error
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> they dont work
<ivo> whop can help me with an error
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: I've converted the RPM packages for Limewire before and they work normally. I had to do this cause Limewire quit shipping that nice Java installer they had
<usual> Quarupt, did you see what I posted
<tga> lo Quarupt, how's it going?
<ivo> whop can help me with an error
<ivo> who can help me with an error
<usual> gaim-vv_0.79.3-0_i386.deb               21-Jan-2005 14:29   3.0M
<tga> ivo: Bad command or file name
<scizzo> good night
<Quarupt> i tried allready not for Ubuntugood tga
<ivo> who can help me with an error, when I try to un install openssh-server with apt-get
<ivo> /etc/init.d/ssh: line 49: log_begin_msg: command not found
<ivo> invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "stop" failed.
<ivo> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--remove):
<ivo>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<ivo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<andy__> g'day, was wondering if anyone here had a thinkpad t21 or close model... and has the mouse working the same way as windows
<joeblow1234> andy__: what is the mouse not doing?
<Ziggity> andy__, I gots a laptop with NO double click on the pad ..
<andy__> whoops, sorry, not mouse, 'nipple' ... inbuilt thing
<ivo> who can help me with an error, when I try to un install openssh-server with apt-get
<joeblow1234> andy__: well what is it doing differently than windows?
<ivo> /etc/init.d/ssh: line 49: log_begin_msg: command not found
<andy__> in windows, you hold onto a third button, then move the mouse up and down to scroll
<ivo> invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "stop" failed.
<ivo> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--remove):
<ivo>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<ivo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<joeblow1234> andy__: have you tried google? it is the best when u have a hardware specific question
<kent> is there some problems with gnome-cd in Hoary? it seems to not want to play CDs if I start it manually :(  The device is detected correctly in the preferences for gnome-cd, it just says something about bad device when i start it.
<Quarupt> Okay so the deb generated by the rpm worked okay, but i cant fine the bin??? did it just iverwrite my current gaim?
<andy__> have been hunting google since i installed about a fortnight ago
<usual> Is there a known issue with xorg in hoary? I have a laggy desktop....I don't get it
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: use the command updatedb and then locate gaim-vv
<andy__> today i found this, but i dont know what to do with it, or if it'll work:  http://stephen.evanchik.com/index.cgi/index.html
<andy__> says its for linux
<joeblow1234> ubuntu uses the 2.6.8 kernel, not 2.6.10 or 2.6.11
<joeblow1234> unless ur on hoary, not sure which one that uses
<usual> 2.6.10
<usual> but 11 is on the way
<andy__> oh, bugger
<joeblow1234> usual: is 2.6.11.1 going to be the last? on lwn.net it said that 2.6.11.1 was released as a security and bug fix
<Quarupt> joeblow1234, it didnt find and bins :()
<usual> joeblow1234, 2.6.11 includes some breakthrough changes I read
<Quarupt> hrm
<joeblow1234> i just checked www.linuxhq.com and it doesnt include 2.6.11.1....weird
<Yobui> hi
<usual> "Highlights include Infiniband support, four level page tables, in-node extended attributes for better samba performance, new pipe implementation , reduced latency and big kernel semaphore among several other minor changes."
<usual> I wish someone could help me with my laggy desktop
<Yobui> i need to know how do I configure KDE as a default desktop manager
<joeblow1234> usual: what r ur specs?
<Yobui> i already downloaded it and installed it
<joeblow1234> Yobui: is it listed under sessions in gdm?
<Quarupt> joeblow1234, howcome it didnt find any bins?
<usual> joeblow1234, it's not a hardware issue, it's just recently, no other dists do it, even ubuntu warty
<Riddell> Yobui: which package did you install?
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: maybe it didnt convert properly. you can install rpm from synaptic. try installing the rpm itself and see what happens
<Ziggity> usual what version you on?
<Yobui> how can i check that? (i killed the server and run it using startx from a console so i don't see the gdm)
<usual> Ziggity, hoary
<Quarupt> you can install rpm from synaptic?
<Quarupt> how?
<Yobui> i did apt-get install kde
<Yobui> i have universe
<usual> why on god's green earth would you install rpm's in ubuntu
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: apt-get install rpm
<Yobui> should i restart and check the gdm?
<tinamoo> i upgraded my graphic card to geforce 6800 and installed a fresh ubuntu, but the x server crashes no matter what i do. any suggestion?
<joeblow1234> and then you will have the rpm command available
<Yobui> or can i start gdm without restarting
<scorpix> Ziggity: gdm is for login, and you are already login
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: i meant u could install the rpm package manager through synaptic
<Quarupt> oh
<Ziggity> scorpix, Huh!!!... what are you talking about
<joeblow1234> usual: to check and see if it works better than the converted deb
<Quarupt> it was allready installed
<Quarupt> how to use it?
<usual> joeblow1234, he should build his own deb or just install it from source
<usual> OR
<usual> use the debs i pointed him to
<usual> they should work
<scorpix> s/ Ziggity / Yobui  :)
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: rpm -Uvh package.rpm
<Quarupt> rpm -i pack.rpm?
<Quarupt> ok
<Yobui> yeah
<Ziggity> usual, I had issues with hoary.. things like no drag on the title bar and yes.. a LOT slower than warty
<Yobui> that's the problem...
<Yobui> i should restart io guess then
<Ziggity> I thinks there still lots of debug code in there/
<usual> Ziggity, it's weird, after certain upgrades ...i don't get it
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> it says
<Quarupt> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<Quarupt> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<Quarupt> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<Quarupt> lol
<Yobui> i did an upgrade to hoary and quickly gone back to warty :)
<usual> Quarupt, did you try the debs I pointed you too??
<Quarupt> guess im goin in circles?
<Quarupt> usual ya
<joeblow1234> usual: if im not mistaken hoary is still in beta
<Ziggity> usual, did you narrow which upgrades?
<usual> Quarupt, what happened
<Quarupt> i tried em again
<Quarupt> there broken
<Quarupt> errors after about 2mili seconds
<usual> what errors
<joeblow1234> Quarupt: weird, i thought u could install rpms with the rpm command. (I've never had to try...the only rpm i have is limewire, which converts fine with alien)
<Quarupt> i dunno
<usual> joeblow1234, yeah it's not stable yet
<Ziggity> I think its still very stable and I think its only slated for release round sep/oct 2005
<usual> Ziggity, nah, too much to pay attentiont oo
<joeblow1234> usual: i meant to say alpha
<Quarupt> alien made a deb, and the deb reported that it installed okay
<usual> Ziggity, yeah 6 month release cycle i think
<joeblow1234> usual: as in not to be used if u need a stable desktop
<usual> joeblow1234, I don't need a stable desktop, but this lag is annoying
<Yobui> Ziggity: yeah, it doesn't crash, but when you need to compile things you start getting a mess with the libraries that are not updated yet
<usual> using alien to convert a rpm to a deb is just retarted
<usual> imho
<Quarupt> wonders what to do nect
<usual> do you know where that rpm placed stuff?
<usual> Quarupt, compile it
<joeblow1234> Ziggity: it is slated for release in april...not september
<Quarupt> no thats impossible
<usual> ?
<Quarupt> try to, you have to hand configure about 10 depends first before ya can even build it
<Ziggity> usual, I had the similar issues ( although It  did fix  my mouse pad problem ) so I went back to warty
<usual> bs
<joeblow1234> usual: the rpm didnt install any files on the system for him...it just didnt do anything
<Quarupt> No its not bs
<Ziggity> joeblow1234, : is it? sorry
<usual> if I build that program i am gonna pick on you for a month
<Quarupt> goto sf.net/gaim-vv and read
<joeblow1234> Ziggity: if it is too unstable...they will delay it probably thoughj
<joeblow1234> *though
<Quarupt> look at all the depsnds you have to extract 1by1 and configure and compile 1 by 1
<Yobui> i'm now running KDE :)
<Quarupt> usual, me and about 5 others have tried, its possible, bit personally id rather use that much time to build a kernel from source
<Yobui> i have another question, though... I have a widescreen laptop
<joeblow1234> Yobui: what is it like on ubuntu?
<Quarupt> s/source/scratch
<apokryphos> joeblow1234: kde? It's great.
<Yobui> joeblow1234: i've been running it for about 5 seconds, but so far has worked great :)
<Ziggity> joeblow1234, you're right -- for april .. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog/view?searchterm=hoary%20release
<joeblow1234> Yobui: lol, what i meant is, for instance, KDE was incredibly unstable for me on Fedora (another Gnome based distro). Just wondering if it is the same in Ubuntu
<Ziggity> ooohh. I'm hungry.. gonna rattle the pots be back in a minute..
<apokryphos> joeblow1234: not at all; very stable here. Though, I didn't have any of those problems you speak of on Fedora.
<Yobui> joeblow1234: i've been trying the apps and they run great
<joeblow1234> apokryphos: i probably messed something up in that case
<drspin> I'm performing updates for Warty on my other system and it keeps saying "debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome..."
<drspin> then it asks if libgnome2-perl is installed
<Quarupt> hows it going usual ?
<Quarupt> LMAO
<drspin> ??
<usual> Quarupt, I have to download things
<drspin> I'm sorry - updates for Hoary
<Quarupt> ya
<Quarupt> and its allready easier to use an rpm huh?
<usual> no
<usual> thats just retarted
<LinuxJones> drspin, install that package adn it will propt you with a nice gui for re-configuring packages
<Quarupt> i think your being stubborn
<usual> no
<usual> it's a bad idea
<Quarupt> How many people in here have used the Limewire rpm and it woked FIME?
<Quarupt> FINE
<Quarupt> usual, can ya make a deb after ya build it
<usual> yes
<Quarupt> one that actually woks?
<Quarupt> cool
<usual> if it compiles ok yes
<Yobui> well, as i was saying, i have a widescreen laptop with native resolution 1280x768, i configured X to run this resolution and it does pretty fine. BUT, if I want to change the resolution to a 4:3 ratio (1024x768), which i need to run presentations, the screen gets "expanded" (i don't see the whole desktop in the screen) i have to move the mouse to the left and right to see the whole desktop, do you know what can i do to modify this behavior?
<usual> I am building a linphone-im deb
<Quarupt> including all the depends?
<Quarupt> cool
<usual> 2 of the depends are in ubuntu already
<Quarupt> can you get em in one of the repositories?
<usual> yeah
<Quarupt> cool
<Quarupt> lemme know when yur done
<LinuxJones> Yobui, ctrl+alt+-
<Quarupt> plz
<danix> when gnome 2.10 will be release on hoary?
<_4strO> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-3.1 Kernel: 2.6.10-4-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | Desktop: Gnome v2.9.9 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<Quarupt> i heard soon
<Yobui> LinuxJones yes, that's what i do to change the resolution, the problem occurs WHEN i change it from the native one to another one
<_4strO> soon soon :)
<_4strO> hi all
<danix> hi
<uMkulu> niihau, danix
<LinuxJones> Yobui, ctrl+alt++ :D
<usual> Quarupt, do you use hoary or warty
<danix> uMkulu, what?
<uMkulu> danix: i haven't a clue
<Quarupt> hoary
<Yobui> LinuxJones--
<Yobui> :P
<johnnybezak> how many of you guys are using hoary? im updating at the moment and im s***ing myself :P
<mystify> hey does xmms work with video files?
<LinuxJones> Yobui, can't you stay in 1020x764 ?
<apokryphos> mystify: no
<LinuxJones> Yobui, or whatever it is ?
<danix> i use hoary..
<Ziggity> after you run make how do u run the application
<Quarupt> usual, why are you on warty or something?
<Yobui> I can, but i need to be able to change it to project the screen on the wall
<Yobui> with a projector, they only support 4:3 ratios
<Yobui> usually
<LinuxJones> Yobui, are you uding hoary ?
<Yobui> warty
<LinuxJones> god
<Quarupt> i think we need #Ubuntu|Warty and #Ubuntu|Hoary
<LinuxJones> Yobui, does it work if you go system>>preferences>> screen resolution and change it there ?
<andy__> say i have button one, button two, and button three (no scroll wheel).  how would i go about writing a config entry (or something) to scroll whenever i hold on to button 3, and move the mouse up or down?
<johnnybezak> Ziggity: did you make install too?
<Ziggity> johnnybezak, no .. how?
<apokryphos> Quarupt: No, they're not different distributions. Different versions of a distro.
<Yobui> LinuxJones yes, you got it... they make a new easy way and break the old ways, lol :)
<usual> Quarupt, see...live compile haha
<apokryphos> Quarupt: plus, the warty one would be pretty empty :P
<LinuxJones> Yobui, cool glad tohelp ;)
<usual> Quarupt, http://transamrit.net/~usual/test.mpeg
<Yobui> thanks LinuxJones ;)
<Quarupt> apokryphos, thanks for stating the obvious, i know there not dirrent distro lol
<apokryphos> always a pleasure
<Quarupt> cant stream
<Quarupt> my shit isnt set up right yet
<usual> don't need too
<usual> k
<Quarupt> grr it just says no picture
<Quarupt> i dont think i installed my codecs right
<usual> heh sounds like you need multimedia packages
<usual> yeah
<delltony> anyone here able to get the styles to change in kubuntu?
<Quarupt> i have mplayer and mozilla-mplayer and the oog one
<Quarupt> Oh wait now i see it
<usual> I just have totem with gstreamer
<Quarupt> just took a while
<Quarupt> is that a live stream of your console now, or just a recording?
<usual> i just recorded it
<drspin> Linux
<Quarupt> lol
<drspin> LinuxJones: thanks man!! how nice!
<Quarupt> your using flux?
<usual> no
<usual> metacity
<Quarupt> oh
<raydogg``> what does array 6 offer over array 5 ?
<Quarupt> is it almost done?
<drspin> Synaptic is so nice in Hoary
<drspin> :)
<Quarupt> Havent seen any updates today
<LinuxJones> drspin, ;)
<Quarupt> let me VNC view only usual
<drspin> How can I share files between my two computers with different IP addresses connected to my cable modem through a switch??
<fsc> drspin, Synaptic is nice in Hoary.  I've been a command line apt-getter for years, but finding myself using the gui a lot more these days
<Quarupt> maybe ill learn something
<drspin> in real time I mean
<Ziggity> delltony, whats kubuntu?
<usual> Quarupt, man this is bs
<usual> haha
<Quarupt> kubuntu?
<usual> I wont use MSN
<fsc> KDE Ubuntu
<Quarupt> usual, its not building?
<usual> this linphone-im package is just for MSN video
<usual> you saw it building
<Quarupt> yea
<Yobui> anyone who is using hoary has to do development work with many third party libraries (libpng, libjpeg, postgresql, etc.) ?
<hayden> yo ompaul
<Quarupt> thats what i need lol
<usual> oh
<drspin> fsc:  ay -- it seems that Ubuntu is doing the right things to bring Linux to the average joe!
<Quarupt> i can give ya some like gmail invites for your troubles
<Quarupt> lol
<drspin> I have 50 Gmail invites...
<Quarupt> I have over 600
<Quarupt> lol
<fsc> drspin, and for those that have been using linux for years, and want a simple, nice looking gnome desktop
<usual> I have gmail invites dripping out of my ass
<drspin> heh - yeah it's pretty rediculous
<Ziggity> fsc, whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu.. which is the official >>
<usual> thanks though
<Quarupt> i had 12 accounts when they did the give everyone 50 invites thing
<underdog> guys, ubuntu installation hangs when it's "Starting PC card services...". ideas? i'm on a toshiba laptop
<fsc> Ziggity,  Ubuntu is official - Gnome
<Quarupt> maybe detect-laptop failed
<usual> Quarupt, I am stopping the linphone-im package and moving onto the gaim-vv
<delltony> kde with ubuntu
<Ziggity> underdog, do u have the card in?
<Quarupt> no please dont
<underdog> Ziggity: no cards
<usual> Quarupt, if my package for gaim-vv works maybe the linphone-im deb from that site works
<drspin> underdog: weird but try cleaning the dust out of the laptop -- expecially if you smoke [insert product here]  -- it solved a lot of problems for my roommate
<Quarupt> theres no use the whole point of the gaim-vv fork is for video and audio support
<delltony> dang can't get styles to act right with this thing :( Riddell if your around i sure could use your help
<Quarupt> so if ya dont have that might as well use gaim
<underdog> drspin: was that supposed to be funny?
<Ziggity> underdog, whats the machine spec
<underdog> hold on
<drspin> underdog: partially... but I'm serious --
<Ziggity> Where can I get new backgrounds etc for Ubuntu?
<Quarupt> ?me waits for working free linux Reason port
<usual> I just said I was compiling gaim-vv
<usual> not gaim
* Quarupt waits for working free linux Reason port
<underdog> Ziggity: www.gnomelook.org / www.deviantart.com
<Quarupt> i know
<usual> and the linphone-im package from that site I gave you might work with it
<Quarupt> but that depend is what makes the video stuff work without the video stuff its just gaim
<drspin> LinuxJones: I didn't get a reconfigure window after installing libgnome2-pearl
<drspin> LOL *perl
<usual> dpkg-deb: building package `libj2k' in `../libj2k_0.0.9-1_i386.deb'.
<usual> that was quick
<Ziggity> ok.. I ran make install on Monodevelop it did not complain - it installed a menu item under programming BUT it don't open when I click it..
<Quarupt> i would pay someone 100 bux to port Reason for me
<hayden> anyone know how to change the mouse cursor theme?
<hayden> anyone know how to change the mouse cursor theme in gnome ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> drspin, you have to reconfigure a package
<drspin> I would pay for Macromedia if they would port their software
<Quarupt> is the gaim-vv.deb gunna install all the depends for us or are we gunna have to dl em 1 by 1?
<underdog> Ziggity: what do you need to know?
<Quarupt> drspin, i use flashmx and dreamwaever in Vm
<Quarupt> and fireworks
<Ziggity> underdog, about what ??
<Quarupt> not cold fusion though
<drspin> Quarupt: sigh VM is ok but lame... the simple fact that I have to use window$ annoys me
<delltony> hayden, read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14029
<delltony> i use the pinux cursors
<Quarupt> drspin, ya its true
<crbvegas> hello
<Quarupt> maybe cedega would run em?
<hayden> ok thanks
<crbvegas> i cannot for the life of me attach this freakin ubuntu box to my ms network
<Quarupt> never thought about that
<drspin> Quarupt: actually X-over Office will run both of them almost 100 %
<Ziggity> what ever happened to Caldera Linux?
<Quarupt> crbvegas, samba?
<drspin> a few small annoyances... but useable
<crbvegas> yeah, its on
<aurax> anyone here uses intel mobo D915GAV ?
<crbvegas> i don't know much about samba
<aurax> i need some information about it
<crbvegas> but i enabled it
<delltony> anyone here running kubuntu?
<Quarupt> crbvegas, are the xp machines on sp2?
<Ziggity> crbvegas, It should work straight out..
<crbvegas> yes
<crbvegas> yeah, i don't see it on my network
<drspin> in defense of VM, I learned what little I know about networking using Vmware in windows && linux
<Quarupt> lol Dr_Acemaster
<Quarupt> drspin,
<Quarupt> even
<drspin> heh
<Quarupt> eww fc3 is ugly
<delltony> crbvegas, u using vmware?
<aurax> anyone ?
<Ziggity> ok.. chaps.. gotta go .. thanx for all the help..
<Quarupt> Man i am so happy i found Ubuntu, its the greatsest distro i have ever use honestly
<Ziggity> brandon_niemczyk, Thanx.. hope to see you soon/
<crbvegas> uhhh
<Ziggity> bye!
<crbvegas> no i am not using vm where
<delltony> ok
<raydogg``> whats wrong with vmwar ?
<raydogg``> vmware ?
<Quarupt> nothing
<delltony> well try this smb://ipofhost
<Quarupt> long as ya have the mem
<delltony> like smb://192.168.1.101
<raydogg``> I use it all the time to do sandbox testing
<raydogg``> works great for me
<Quarupt> I have 2gb and styill cant stand running xp in a host
<raydogg``> i only have 1 gig
<drspin> delltony: will that work for another computer that pulls it's IP address from my ISP?
<Quarupt> i have the fastest ddr2 you can buy too
<crbvegas> im retarded
<delltony> crbvegas, i assume it worked ;)
<crbvegas> <delltony> well try this smb://ipofhost <------------ no, i don't know what this means
<crbvegas> try it where
<Quarupt> I might venture into getting fglrx driver working again, but it really pissed me off last night
<delltony> in a file browser
<usual> Quarupt, .....
<Quarupt> ya
<crbvegas> alright
<lukewarm> Does array 6 seem like a pretty stable drop?
<crbvegas> now heres the thing
<Quarupt> usual, .....
<crbvegas> it wont let me do that
<crbvegas> because i have public IPs
<Quarupt> \wtf is array?
<delltony> so your not connected to the widnows box thru a router
<delltony> or a crossover cable?
<usual> dpkg-deb: building package `gaim-0.79-vv' in `../gaim-0.79-vv_3-1_i386.deb'.
<crbvegas> through a switch, going into the cable modem
<drspin> crbvegas: I have the same problem :) :)
<aurax> so anyone here working with D915GAV mobo ?
<lukewarm> Quarupt: /topic #ubuntu
<crbvegas> SWEET
<crbvegas> ive never met anyone with this problem
<Darwin35> what is the root passwor for waty worthog ?
<delltony> well whats the ip of the windows machine?
<crbvegas> but i've got 5 dynamic IPs
<Quarupt> i have read the yoic it doesnt explain waht array is
<Darwin35> I just installed but it never asked me to set a root passwd
<drspin> I have 2 ATM -- one for the dual processor and one for this machine
<drspin> Darwin35: consider using sudo
<Darwin35> anyone know the root password for it
<drspin> Darwin35: man sudo
<Darwin35> you have tokow the passwd
<crbvegas> crap
<drspin> Darwin35: your password will be the same as your password...
<crbvegas> going to add some friends, will talk later, bye all!
<Quarupt> Darwin35, sudo uses your password for root
<Quarupt> usual, everything goin okay man?
<drspin> your [sudo]  password will be the same as your password on a fresh warty install
<crbvegas> PM me if you can work some magic for me while I'm away
<usual> Quarupt, http://transamrit.net/~usual/shot.png
<drspin> crbvegas: I think that only option is VPN
<drspin> crbvegas: or buy a router...
<Quarupt> usual ever heard of jpg
* Quarupt waits
<Quarupt> lol
<Ziggity> ok..i'm back.. how do I uninstall an application after using make intstall ?>>
<usual> bah
<Darwin35> why do they lock the root passwd
<Darwin35> it should not be set
<drspin> Darwin35: security
<Darwin35> it should ask you during the install to set a root passwd
<Ziggity> how do I uninstall an application after using make intstall ?>>
<Quarupt> usual
<Quarupt> cool
<Darwin35> man sudo is a pain
<Quarupt> did ya add the debs to the repositories?
<drspin> Ziggity: try "make uninstall"
<usual> Quarupt, no, I used the ones from the link I gave you earlier because it was taking a while to compile
<Quarupt> darwin just go sudo passwd    then enter your user password and you wont have to worry about it anymore
<Quarupt> lol
<Yobui> joeblow1234 are you there?
<Ziggity> drspin, oohhh ok..
<Quarupt> usual well when i tried those it didnt work so i guess im sol again
<usual> Quarupt, no, you just didn't pay any mind to what it complained about
<underdog> hmm, I have diabled hw-detection on start-up, but it hangs when it installs the extra packages
<underdog> any ideas? :(
<Quarupt> whats the link again?
<usual> http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<usual> you gotta add it to your sources.list
<Ziggity> WooooHooooo that worked
<Quarupt> usual http://www.pastebin.com/249524
<Ziggity> thanx
<Ziggity> Bye! again
<Quarupt> usual what do i need to add?
<eleazar> hi, i just installed ubuntu and it didnt asked me for setting the root password, so anyone can tell me how to set it?
<Quarupt> whats the exact line, im bad with source adding ;)
<usual> Quarupt, use synaptic
<usual> Quarupt, remove gaim-data
<Quarupt> okay
<Quarupt> how?
<usual> remove whatever  it complains about
<Quarupt> lol
<usual> man.....
<uMkulu> man is to view the manual of most commands, type 'man command'
<usual> read something damn
<tobizug> germans here?
<Darwin35> ok got it
<Darwin35> passwd changed
<stuNNed> so what's the answer to the slowness in Hoary current?
<Quarupt> see this is why using the rpm was easier i didnt need to go out and research all this shit
<usual> Quarupt, I got the same exact complaints
<eleazar> hello?
<usual> easier does NOT mean better
<daniels> usual: itym 'not always'
<usual> ask around, not many people will say using alien on an rpm is a good idea
<johnnybezak> it usual ly does though :D
<johnwlittle> eleazar: Ubuntu uses sudo as opposed to a root account for admin features
<Quarupt> just dpkg --remove gaim-data?
<usual> johnnybezak, heh
<usual> daniels, hey I have been meaning to bug you :0
<Quarupt> ?
<daniels> oh?
<usual> daniels, I am having quite a laggy desktop in hoary....is this another X issue?
<underdog> hmm, I have diabled hw-detection on start-up, but it hangs when it installs the extra packages. any ideas?
<Quarupt> usual, please walk me through what ya just did, it wont take long
<usual> Quarupt, do you know how to add the site to your sources.list?
<daniels> usual: i've heard a lot about it, but I don't know why
<Quarupt> yea with synaptic but i need an APT line
<usual> daniels, just the fact that I am not the only one makes me feel better
<Quarupt> is it just deb site main stable?
<eleazar> johnwlittle, ok how do i setup my sudo account?
<usual> deb http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian unstable main
<johnwlittle> you dont setup a sudo account...its a command
<speel> i wouldent consider installing debain made packages with ubuntu .deb packages
<eleazar> johnwlittle, so, i just type sudo and thats it?
<dazed_> hey can anyone help me get on a windows network to share files??whats the program
<Quarupt> <speel> i wouldent consider installing debain made packages with ubuntu .deb packages
<Quarupt> ???
<johnwlittle> eleazar: read the starter guide, follow it, and all will be clear: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Quarupt> thast what your supposed to use
<Quarupt> usual what the APT line for the site?
<usual> daniels, if you happen to hear a soulution and see me floating around plz share
<virtuald> does anyone else use traceroute-nanog from hoary universe? the -O option doesn't work, where do i report this?
<usual> Quarupt, scroll up
<speel> well one reason is ubuntu does not reccomend using debian packages
<dazed_> anyone help me use samba to get on windows networks please help!?
<speel> well debian made packages i.e packages from debian.com
<jblack> Has anybody seen a problem with their machine locking up when running apt-get ?
<Quarupt> i did all ya gave me was the site, to add it in synaptic i need a full APT line
<johnwlittle> eleazar: also, here is an explanation of sudo http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/
<usual> Quarupt, scroll up and actually read
<dazed_> anyone help me use samba to get on windows networks please help!?
<Quarupt> omg i have read everything you have said in my buffer
<Quarupt> want a damn screen shot
<usual> Quarupt is it just deb site main stable?
<usual> eleazar johnwlittle, ok how do i setup my sudo account?
<usual> usual deb http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian unstable main
<Quarupt> oh
<Quarupt> my bad
<Quarupt> thanks
<usual> np
<Quarupt> I guess i didnt read EVERYTHING
<Quarupt> smack
<usual> heh
<johnwlittle> i give up lol
<Quarupt> okay i added the source now what?
<speel> sudo apt-get update
<speel> or open up synaptic and hit reload
<usual> Quarupt, update
<Quarupt> i allways do that
<Quarupt> i did
<usual> Quarupt, then search got gaim
<usual> you'll see gaim gaim-data and gaim-vv
<raydogg``> is there a changelog for array6 ?
<usual> choose to remove gaim and gaim-data
<usual> and to install gaim-vv
<dazed_> can anyone please help me use samba...how do i explore other computers?
<raydogg``> is there a changelog for array6 ?
<raydogg``> dazed_, install smb4k
<dazed_> smbk4?
<dazed_> ok
<johnwlittle> dazed_: did you follow the samba instructions in the starter guide?
<speel> raydogg``: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-March/024637.html
<raydogg``> thx speel
<speel> np
<dazed_> johnwlittle..wheres the starter guide?
<dazed_> the ubuntu>?
<dazed_> or the samba
<uMkulu> i heard the samba was my best bet then
<Quarupt> okay done usual
<johnwlittle> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Quarupt> but gaim-vv shows up there as well
<usual> Quarupt, ok, now apply
<Quarupt> maybe from the rpm?
<Yobui> delltony ayt?
<Quarupt> its applied
<usual> ok, now launch gaim
<delltony> yeah i'm here
<Quarupt> but what about gaim-vv its listed as an installed package as well
<usual> check the about, is it gaim-vv
<Yobui> delltony you have KDE on ubuntu too, right?
<usual> oh
<usual> yeah
<delltony> yeah
<usual> well
<usual> try it
<Quarupt> Cannot launch icon
<Quarupt> Details: Failed to execute child process "gaim" (No such file or directory)
<usual> does it open
<Quarupt> nope
<usual> remove gaim-vv
<usual> and install it again
<usual> that damn rpm
<speel> :: caugh cant use debian.com packages caugh ::
<Quarupt> lol ok
<delltony> Yobui, ?
<uMkulu> Yobui, are you uding hoary ?
<usual> speel, cough couch see my ss of it running fine cough
<Nekohayo> Hi, is there an MP3 tagger out there that queries information from the net, then leaves the user the choice to use them (if accurate) or not?
<speel> then you got lucky
<Yobui> have you been able to browse windows shares with KDE? i tried the LAN browser but it comploains protocol not supported lan
<usual> what do you think ubuntu is
<Quarupt> install it from the deb i got from the site you gave me?
<Yobui> uMkulu no, warty
<uMkulu> Yobui: huh?
<usual> Quarupt, man it's so simple....get rid of that fucking rpm deb you made, then use synaptic to update and install gaim-vv
<speel> rofl
<delltony> yeah i access my shares just fine but i ssh into my box
<Yobui> uMkulu delltony  in the home icon
<uMkulu> Yobui: sorry...
<Quarupt> hey it worked
<delltony> i do it different
<usual> heh
<Yobui> delltony did you install something special? like samba-kde or something like that?
<poxymox> Conz
<Quarupt> usual,Thanks a million
<delltony> for what the ssh?
<Yobui> no
<Quarupt> but what depends do i need to get all the video and stuff working?
<usual> Quarupt, np, now if anything in it doesn't work, read the site
<usual> enable plugins
<Yobui> for the samba share
<usual> install extra packages etc
<Yobui> i have a disk shared on a windows box
<delltony> no i just set it up
<Yobui> i want to acces it from my ubuntu-kde
<delltony> installed samba
<delltony> and setup the smb.conf file
<usual> Quarupt, your on your own now man I already uninstalled it
<Quarupt> usual do i need all those packages that the site says, where can i get em?
<delltony> to include my share dirs and all
<usual> Quarupt, I would go to preferences
<usual> enable the plguins like linphone
<usual> libj2k
<Yobui> delltony i mean the other way around, accessing the windows box from the linux, not the linux shares from the windows
<usual> shit like that
<usual> then try your audio video
<usual> and go from there
<delltony> no all you do is use smb
<delltony> at least thats what i do anyway
<Yobui> delltony could you provide an example please? :) (smbclient you mean?)
<delltony> open up the filebrowser
<delltony> nautlius or whatever its called
<Yobui> yrah
<Yobui> yeah
<delltony> and put in the address field smb://192.168.1.100
<delltony> or whatever your ip is of that host
* linux_galore lurks
<poxymox> Yobui: mount -t smbfs -o username=bla //IPADRESS/Share /mnt -o umask=0
<Quarupt> usual, i dont see any of those listed as plugins?
<usual> Quarupt, I did
<delltony> or you can mount it like he said
<usual> Quarupt, install them
<Quarupt> i dunno how?
<usual> Quarupt, in synaptic search for linphone
<Quarupt> man why is this such a hassle
<usual> Quarupt, and libj2k
<usual> it aint'
<Quarupt> ok
<usual> you just don't know
<usual> thats all
<usual> now you know
<Yobui> delltony i tried that but it didn't work, i'll try mounting the thing and probably doing that i'll discover what the problem is, maybe it's the firewall or something
<Yobui> poxymox thnx
<usual> man I need another gunniess
<usual> heh
<Quarupt> usual, theres linphone and linphone1
<usual> Quarupt, I have no clue
<usual> Quarupt, ones newer ones older'
<poxymox> np :-)
<Quarupt> they all have same version
<Quarupt> exactly
<delltony> but what i have always done was mount -t smbfs //ipaddress/sharefolder /mountpoint -o rw,umask=777,fmask=777
<usual> ok, go for broke
<Quarupt> huh?
<usual> if one don't work remove it
<usual> then try the other
<GammaRay> delltony: a little redundant
<delltony> like mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.200/shared /media/myxpdrive -o rw,umask=777,fmask=777
<usual> Quarupt, I would go here http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<Quarupt> they were all dependencies of the main one anyways
<usual> Quarupt, and use that as a reference
<GammaRay> delltony: umask covers fmask
<usual> install shit in synaptic that you see in there
<Yobui> hmmm
<delltony> ok didn't know that see learn something new every day
<delltony> thanks
<Yobui> i get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.1/E or too many mounted filesystems :/
<usual> liblinphone1_1.0.0pre9-1_i386.deb       04-Mar-2005 03:14   173k
<Quarupt> okay so there both installed, whats the one i need for msn video confrencing?
<usual> thats newwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<usual> no idea
<usual> try it
<usual> see what happens
<Quarupt> lol its the one ya just said
<Quarupt> where can i get it?
<usual> synaptic man
<usual> where you been
<delltony> Yobui, have you done sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart ?
<Yobui> delltony heh, good idea :)
<Yobui> i had it running
<Yobui> the same problem
<robodex> wow, I never realized gdesklets had an irc desklet.... how... useless
<robodex> :p
<Quarupt> NOW i have no gaim bins?
<delltony> try samba instead
<Quarupt> wtf?
<Yobui> yes
<delltony> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<PacoBCN> hi guys
<PacoBCN> one question
<usual> daniels, that lag seems to affect everything in X not just something specific
<Quarupt> usual, where is the gaim-vv bin?
<Yobui> i did /etc/init.d/samba restart (as root)
<PacoBCN> I can delete linux-headers, right?
<usual> Quarupt, it's just gaim
<poxymox> You installed the smbfs?
<PacoBCN> I mean, I need as much disk space as possible now
<Quarupt> ya i dont have a gaim bin anymore either
<Quarupt> wtf
<Yobui> sudo apt-get install smbfs?
<usual> weird
<usual> i did
<poxymox> cat /proc/filesystems | grep smb
<Quarupt> great
<Quarupt> this is soooo fun
<usual> maybe I should VNC to YOU!
<usual> haha
<poxymox> yes
<usual> or ssh
<dazed_> alright i cant get this to work
<Quarupt> root@UBunBOX:/home/sean # gaim
<Quarupt> bash: gaim: command not found
<Quarupt> man, wtf
<usual> man
<usual> i dunno
<usual> haha
<Yobui> great, i didn't know it wasn't installed by default :)
<Quarupt> great
<usual> I can't see it
<Yobui> now i'm seeing the files
<usual> you saw mine
<Quarupt> im glad
<Yobui> thanks again guys
<Quarupt> ya i did
<usual> go back to synapitc
<usual> search for gaim
<usual> what does it show
<PacoBCN> is it safe to download linux-headers?
<Quarupt> i know why
<Quarupt> i need
<Quarupt> liblinphone0
<usual> k
<usual> sudo apt-get -f install
<usual> if it's broken
<Quarupt> it never even installed
<Quarupt> i just thought it did
<usual> oh
<Quarupt> and now i cant find
<usual> i told you fool
<Quarupt> liblinphone0
<usual> search for linphone
<Quarupt> not in synaptic
<usual> and libj2k
<Quarupt> i installed those allready remeber
<usual> man I got no clue....just going on whatcha tell me
<Quarupt> i need liblinphone0 thats what dpkg is saying
<usual> I'm just trying to help ya
<Quarupt> i know
<Quarupt> and i apreciate it
<usual> np
<Quarupt> when these oxy's i just took kick in ill be in a waay better mood
<usual> sudo apt-get install liblinphone0
<Yobui> ok,
<Quarupt> but where can i find a liblinphone0 deb
<Yobui> my last question
<Quarupt> theres no package
<Yobui> what do you use to see avi's?
<usual> http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<usual> it's right there
<usual> liblinphone1_1.0.0pre9-1_i386.deb       04-Mar-2005 03:14   173k
<Quarupt> Package liblinphone0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Quarupt> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Quarupt> is only available from another source
<Quarupt> E: Package liblinphone0 has no installation candidate
<usual> try liblinphone
<usual> without the 0
<Quarupt> but i added that source and i cant find it still
<usual> or liblinphone1
<Quarupt> no go
<Quarupt> but dpkg says i need Package liblinphone0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Quarupt> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Quarupt> is only available from another source
<Quarupt> E: Package liblinphone0 has no installation candidate
<Quarupt> ooops
<Quarupt> sorry
<usual> try 1
<Quarupt> forgot that was in my clip still
<usual> liblinphone1
<Quarupt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quarupt>   gaim-vv: Depends: liblinphone0 but it is not installable
<Quarupt> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<underdog> hmm, I have diabled hw-detection on start-up, but it hangs when it installs the extra packages. any ideas?
<Quarupt> whats that all about?
<usual> and you did sudo apt-get -f install
<Quarupt> usual?
<uMkulu> it has been said that usual is building a linphone-im deb
<dazed> someone really needs to help me with samba
<dazed> i cant get it to work
<usual> uMkulu, it was said much earlier that usual found out it was for MSN video and killed the build
<uMkulu> usual: excuse me?
<usual> uMkulu, excuse you for what?
<Quarupt> usual, okay it removed it
<hayden> Australia
<Quarupt> usual,  now what reinstall it or?
<usual> Quarupt, removed what exactly?
<uMkulu> usual: The server at bofh.engr.wisc.edu (port 666) appears to be down.
<uMkulu> well, Australia is the place to be!
<dazed> can someone please help me with samba
<Quarupt> gaim-vv
<Quarupt> it was half installed i guess
<dazed> i just want a few files off my stupid friends winblows
<usual> wow
<usual> i had none of this trouble
<usual> same OS
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> dunno
<Quarupt> anyways should i just try to install it again?
<usual> update
<Quarupt> i might be using the wrong deb i wanna dl it again
<usual> then try again yeah
<Quarupt> whats the site onvce more
<usual> http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<usual> bookmarkt hat shit
<usual> Quarupt, dload whatever you need right from there
<usual> if it bitches about a dependency download it from there also
<usual> ect ect ect
<Quarupt> isnt that what i added as a source?
<usual> yes
<Quarupt> lol so i can just use synaptic
<usual> but if you download it right fromt he browser you don't have to go throught he hassle of apt not liking the package name
<usual> Quarupt, yes, but you were having issues
<Quarupt> oh i see
<Quarupt> lets try this again
<usual> aright
<usual> brb getting more beer
<marcin_ant> hi guoys
<underdog> guys, ubuntu crashes when it's "Installing extra packages..." on my toshiba laptop. what should I do?
<tga> hey
<hayden> i accidently took gaim from the task bar in gnome, how can i get it back there (not a launcher, to sit there when it is open)
<marcin_ant> s/guoys/guys
<Quarupt> gaim-vv depends on liblinphone0
<tga> any idea how I can install a dri-enabled libGL? xmesalib-dri doesn't seem to do the trick
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> wtf
<Quarupt> and i have 1
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to send files to cell phone via bluetooth?
<Quarupt> so i have to downgrade or what?
<tga> Quarupt: man ln :)
<tga> Quarupt: ie create a symlink and see if it works
<marcin_ant> I can receive with gnome-obex-server but I don't know how to send
<tga> gnome-obex-client?
<drew> hey
<drew> i just installed ubunto
<drew> er ubuntu
<drew> i love it
<drew> very good job
<usual> mmmm
<usual> beer
<usual> man X is driving me bonkers
<drew> im just wounderin for some reason my apt-get doesnt seem to ahve any packages in its repo and or no repo, how can i add the ubuntu .deb package repos
<Quarupt> usual, WTF
<Quarupt> gaim-vv depends on liblinphone0; however:
<usual> ?
<Quarupt>   Package liblinphone0 is not installed.
<Quarupt> and i installed it from THAT site
<usual> ok
<Quarupt> man this is gay
<Yobui> bye guys, thanks for all the help
<drew> how do i setup apt-get in ubuntu
<Quarupt> it wants liblinphone0 and the site only has liblinphone1
<drew> for all the ubuntu repos
<hayden> i accidently took gaim from the task bar in gnome, how can i get it back there (not a launcher, to sit there when it is open)
<Quest-Master> drew: apt-get is already setup
<coroner> i can seem to make my ubuntu kill the X in order to be able to install the nvidia drivers?
<Quest-Master> drew: Just sudo apt-get install packagenamehere
<Quest-Master> Or
<Quest-Master> Use Synaptic, drew
<GammaRay> coroner: try /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mairu> how to check whether infra red is detected or not? Any commands like lspci,lsusb?
<drew> yea
<drew> hrmm
<drew> quest-master i never did the update my system thing when i installed
<drew> let me try tho
<underdog> guys, ubuntu crashes when it's "Installing extra packages..." on my toshiba laptop. what should I do?
<coroner> thanks GammaRay
<tga> drew: you either use Synaptic or you stick this line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tga> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<tga> oops, wrong line
<drew> i dont have synaptics on my computer
<drew> odd
<drew> :-/
<Quarupt> i need another IM client while im working on this one enyone know another one packaged for debian?
<tga> drew: synaptic
<uMkulu> synaptic is the packagemanager GUI on dpkg based systems
<underdog> guys, ubuntu crashes when it's "Installing extra packages..." on my toshiba laptop. what should I do?
<drew> oh
<drew> there we go, sorry im an arch linux user
<drew> im used to pacman
<tga> uMkulu: who asked you? go sit in a corner!
<uMkulu> wish i knew, tga
<johnnybezak> im just upgrading to hoary, will that give me a new kernel?
<tga> johnnybezak: if it doesn't you can grab one later
<bluefoxicy> this is funny
<underdog> guys, ubuntu crashes when it's "Installing extra packages..." on my toshiba laptop. what should I do?
<underdog> guys, ubuntu crashes when it's "Installing extra packages..." on my toshiba laptop. what should I do?
<bluefoxicy> my mom is a dumb bitch
<bluefoxicy> and she likes linux better than windows because it's "easier to use"
<tga> underdog: are you installing or something?
<bluefoxicy> so I gave her a Unix manual XP
<virtuald> bluefoxicy: :D
<underdog> tga: trying to, yes
<tga> underdog: maybe your cd is scratched or something
<johnnybezak> tga: yeah i don't actually want one I was just wondering
<virtuald> my mom can't use linux because there's no bookkeeping software
<underdog> tga: no, it's brand new
<virtuald> at least none worth its name
<tga> johnnybezak: apt-cache search linux-image
<underdog> not the only one having this problem, searched through the forums
<tga> johnnybezak: I don't know if upgrading to hoary will get a new kernel for you
<johnnybezak> underdog: what crashes
<johnnybezak> tga: cool thanks
<tga> underdog: oh, I don't know then :\
<tga> virtuald: gnucash works for personal use
<virtuald> tga: it's not personal use 8] 
<tga> virtuald: you could also try to run whatever you're using in wine.. it might not work but it will be an interesting experience
<virtuald> too risky
<johnnybezak> have any of you guys set mail up with ubuntu?
<johnnybezak> because mine sort of works but I'm getting this error, anyone know how to fix
<tga> virtuald: give the software a try in wine, then write an article/blog entry about it. 3. ??? 4. profit
<johnnybezak> <thomas.mcmahon@iinet.net.au> (expanded from <root>): host
<johnnybezak>     mail.m.iinet.net.au[203.0.178.192]  said: 553 sorry, your envelope sender
<johnnybezak>     domain must exist (#5.7.1) (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
<virtuald> hehe
<marcin_ant> hello again - any gnome-bluetooth user here?
<underdog> johnnybezak: the installation crashes
<johnnybezak> underdog: ok the install on to the laptop
<johnnybezak> underdog: don't install the extra packages
<tga> do you even get a choice?
<hayden> how do i add a notification area to gnome 2.8
<johnnybezak> tga: i dont know
<underdog> johnnybezak: i'm running "custom" right now
<johnnybezak> underdog: good idea, just do a minimal install from the cd, you can always just apt-get the rest of the stuff
<underdog> yeah
<underdog> i'll keep you posted
<hayden> how do i add a notification area to gnome 2.8
<usual> right click panel
<usual> add applet
<usual> notification applet
<hayden> ahh thanks
<Levander> anybody know a little about mysql privilege tables? think i just figured something out through a lengthy trial and error process that i wanna verify
<usual> Levander, maybe try phpmyadmin?
<Levander> usual, why would i try that?
<usual> Levander, I found it as a pretty decent front end to mysql
<underdog> johnnybezak: it will still try to install the damn extra packages :(
* StoffBox-Steve Happy Dual-Head is working :D
<gangalino> what's the proper syntax for using unrar to extract files from a rar archive?
<underdog> let me try another cd
<underdog> although i'm pretty sure this one is good
<bluefoxicy> question
<gangalino> unrar -x rarfile.rar?
<usual> gangalino, unrar pak.rar
<bluefoxicy> if you install array 6 hoary and specify reiserfs as the partition containing /boot, will it use grub by default
<usual> or rar -x
<usual> wb Quarupt
<tga> bluefoxicy: I remember having to pass a funny mount option when using reiser for boot, make sure you find out about that
<johnnybezak> underdog: that sux
<gangalino> usual: it always fails, even though unrar -t shows the files
<johnnybezak> underdog: are you sure its not the dodgy cd
<Levander> has any one else tried the new database application in OOo, called Base? what'd yall think?
<tga> bluefoxicy: the Gentoo folks probably have this well documented
<bluefoxicy> tga:  notail, and you don't have to
<bluefoxicy> grub knows about tails
<bluefoxicy> so does lilo since about 3 or 4 years ago
<tga> bluefoxicy: heh, I'm outdated then. I've always used ext2 for my /boot
<bluefoxicy> also for about 5 or 6 years after 99% of pcs still in use could boot from past 1024 cyllindars people still perpetuated the separate /boot at cyllindar 0 thing because tehy were too dumb to realize that you could boot a 30 gig hard drive at cyllindar 55,000
<underdog> johnnybezak: does the dodgy cd issue happen a lot? I mean, it's brand new... but i'm trying one that was used for an installation already
<bluefoxicy> I mean fuck
<awtomlinson> i have just reinstalled warty ubuntu.  now, when i click on the Show Desktop icon, it opens the desktop folder in nautilus.  how can i get this to actually show the desktop?
<bluefoxicy> I booted from a 30 gig drive with 58,000 cyllindars with / intentionally at the end and 4 gigs wide, with /boot on /, in a 200 mhz pentium from 1998
<bluefoxicy> using lilo
<johnnybezak> underdog: it certainly can happen, have you got another copy?
<mseney> has anyone been able to get the nvidia 6629 drivers to work under Hoary w/ a Riva TNT?
<underdog> johnnybezak: can we pm?
<johnnybezak> underdog: yeah
<awtomlinson>  i have just reinstalled warty ubuntu.  now, when i click on the Show Desktop icon, it opens the desktop folder in nautilus.  how can i get this to actually show the desktop?
<Robzulah> Hello.  I am new to Ubuntu and my Warty Warthog CD's just arrived.  I went to install, but when I go to set up partitions I found out Macintosh has already used up all my free space in one partition.  I've just recently started learning a lot about computers, and partitions are still a bit fuzzy, can I split the main partition in the Ubuntu setup?
<calc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15908
<calc> that thread seems to have info about how to do what you want
<johnnybezak> Robzulah: stop right now
<johnnybezak> Robzulah: doing anything to that partition will probably result in you losing ALL DATA ON THE MAC OS partition
<mseney> Robzulah, backup your data before trying to install ubuntu!!!!!!!
<awtomlinson> why does my Show Desktop icon open the desktop folder in nautilus.  how can i make it actually show the desktop
<calc> hmm ubuntu probably can't resize it, but from what i read on debian-powerpc if you use a current daily sarge d-i cd and disable the journal it will allow you to resize it
<johnnybezak> awtomlinson: the desktop folder is just another place showing your desktop contents, to see the desktop just minimse your windows
<awtomlinson> johnnybezak, i know this.  when i previously had ubuntu installed, the Show Desktop icon actually showed the desktop, it didn't open the desktop folder in nautilus
<calc> but yes backing up your data is a good idea before doing anything major on a system
<awtomlinson> and yes, spatial nautilius is disabled
<Robzulah> What is daily sarge d-i?
<FenrisWolf> hi all, can someone help me with a question
<calc> only if you ask it...
<FenrisWolf> I dont remember seeing the installer ask me for a root password at all
<FenrisWolf> am I missing something?
<calc> there is no root login, you use sudo
<FenrisWolf> ok
<FenrisWolf> thats what I thought
<calc> the account created during install is automatically added to the sudo file
<Robzulah> has anyone used the AOL dialer from Linsoft?
* tga represses the memory of ever using AOL
<nomasteryoda> Robzulah, i have it installed... dialer that is
<nomasteryoda> was curious
<nomasteryoda> but i dont even use the modem
<calc> tga: it was useful when used with aohell ;)
<FenrisWolf> calc: is there an X version of Aptitude?
<Robzulah> Was it a free download?
<calc> FenrisWolf: synaptic is similiar
<Robzulah> Unfortuneatly, AOL is my only internet source right now
* calc notes FenrisWolf's nick sounds familiar somehow
<FenrisWolf> oh no, he found me out :)
<calc> FenrisWolf: eh?
<FenrisWolf> where do you think you have seen me before
<calc> FenrisWolf: not sure it has been a while if i have seen you, perhaps i just confused you with someone else
<underdog> guys, ubuntu hangs whenever it uses pcmcia
<underdog> any ideas?
<calc> i'm primarily on freenode now though i used to be efnet all the time
<Thierry> hey, in the daily build of march first, the windows at the bottom are very small... is there a bug for this?
<calc> FenrisWolf: so do you know me? ;)
<FenrisWolf> hehe, cant say I do
<FenrisWolf> I am old as dirt though
<calc> FenrisWolf: ah so you didn't use efnet long ago?
<FenrisWolf> I did
<calc> FenrisWolf: erm #snes?
<FenrisWolf> from time to time I was in there
<calc> FenrisWolf: ah that is where then
<calc> FenrisWolf: i was in there for 4-5 years i think and in DC
<Marble2> where are printers stored?>
<FenrisWolf> I was in virginia
<calc> FenrisWolf: ah i meant damaged cybernetics
<StoffBox-Steve> kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE , right or ?
<calc> before i became a foss person ;)
<Marble2> anyone know where printers are stored?
<tga> Marble2: I have one under my desk
<Marble2> uh
<Marble2> i mean i ubuntu ;p
<tga> i ubuntu too :)
<Marble2> in even
<raydogg``> what utility should I run to format and partition a new drive ?
<Marble2> what's the location of my printer so I can add it to my samba share
<calc> raydogg``: fdisk and mkfs.(whatever)
<tga> raydogg``: cfdisk to partition it, mkfs.<fs type> to format
<hayden> i most ubuntu
<johnnybezak> well im updating to hoary, the only thing that seems to be broken so far is firefox
<hayden> i updated to hoary last night, i found that the cursor theme changed from the default ubnutu ones
<hayden> and that when i tried to type # the english pound sign came up
<hayden> so i had to change keyboard layout
<johnnybezak> when i restart will it change to x.org?
<hayden> mm
<johnnybezak> brb restarting x
<hayden> what is the version of hoary?
<calc> 5.04
<calc> grumpy will be 5.10
* tga chuckles at the names
<calc> hayden: its year.month
<hayden> ok
<calc> hoary releases in just over 1mo from now
<hayden> ok
<Thierry> hayden, what is the command to upgrade to hoary? like apt-get what
<calc> apt-get dist-upgrade
<calc> you have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file first though
<Thierry> ok thanks
* usual yawwwns
<usual> whats up calc
<calc> usual: not much, recovering from work :\
<hayden> Thierry, go to http://www.ubuntuguide.com and search for hoary and you will find how to do it
<Thierry> ok good
* calc hates his ~ 2-3hr day commute
<usual> calc, I hear that man, long day here...just enjoying some gunniess
<usual> calc, you using hoary?
<calc> usual: yea
<usual> calc, are you experiencing the laggy desktop?
<calc> usual: not sure, what lags exactly?
<usual> calc, nothing major, just everything in X lag's...sluggish
<virtuald> calc: 1+2
<calc> well repaint seems a bit slow
<calc> virtuald: 5
<virtuald> thanks mate
<srid> Bug in libapache2-mod-python2.4 !! -
<srid>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/mod_python/apache.py", line 28, in ?
<srid>     import _apache
<srid> ImportError: No module named _apache
<usual> calc, maybe thats what it is
<calc> usual: if i drag things around on the screen i see a lot of trailing garbage
<calc> i don't recall that happening before
<usual> calc, yeah that
<usual> calc, just annoying
<hayden> calc, how does shared folders work in hoary
<calc> hayden: no idea i haven't used them
<hayden> okj
<usual> wb Quar
<Quar> hrm
<Quar> oh thats why
<Quar> lol i was i cant identify
<usual> heh
<Quarupt> usual thx again man
<usual> np man
<usual> :)
<usual> hope it works
* calc bbl
<Quarupt> I trusted ya to come on my system, and were very trustworthy
<Quarupt> now if i could only get mh fglrx working id be in heaven
<usual> fglrx?
<johnnybezak> done hoary is installed :)
<johnnybezak> and alsa is working again, go figure :)
<Quarupt> I cant believe all this time i thought i was Hoary i wasnt all the way my sources were still pointed at warty
<Quarupt> go figure
<Quarupt> probably why the fgrlx didnt work
<tga> loool
<tga> way to go Quarupt
<Quarupt> tga, ya think i should try it again?
* tga wonders if this is really Linux or Windows
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> I know its so user friendly
<johnnybezak> anyone know why mplayer is dependant on a package that doesnt exist in hoary
<srid> workin
<tga> johnnybezak: look for the restricted formats page on the ubuntu site
<usual> brb
<Quarupt> johnnybezak, its not
<Quarupt> i have it
<Quarupt> and im Hoary
<NetwrkMonkey> yup
<heliolith> hello all: is anyone in here use a Spanish keyboard layout available via the Gnome gui preferences setup menu?  I can get the layout to switch, but the dang accent is backwards!
<johnnybezak> ppc?
<Quarupt> tga is the fgrlx driver in any repositories you know?
<johnnybezak> tga: yeah i dont mind installing it from somewhere else, but how do i tell apt that ive installed it from somewhere else
<heliolith> anyone remember the name of the ubuntu spanish channel?  is it ubuntu-es?
<Quarupt> tga, Cause i cant remeber where we got it
<heliolith> using the little panel to add accents while you're typing in another language is wayyyy too time consuming...
<sockler> i made two partitions on my box and installed ubuntu on the second one, windows XP on the first, how do i get the dual boot option every time i start up??
<johnnybezak> ok in warty gnome-control-center brought up everything, now it only brings up desktop preferences how do i get it to show everything (im using flux not metacity, hence me needing to know how to get it from the console)
<Quarupt> where is gnome-control-center
<GammaRay> sockler: edit /etc/grub/ment.lst
<GammaRay> sockler: comment out hiddenmenu
<NumPy> hello all
<packman_e> hello all
<Quarupt> That was weird
<johnnybezak> Quarupt: thats the programs command
<Quarupt> <NumPy> hello all
<Quarupt> --> packman_e (~packman@host-84-9-89-36.bulldogdsl.com) has joined #ubuntu
<Quarupt> <packman_e> hello all
<johnnybezak> Quarupt: to launch from the console
<Quarupt> johnnybezak, yea, but its not in any of the menu's?
<johnnybezak> Quarapt: its probably called something like Control Center
<packman_e> just a quick question to kick things off. after installing ubuntu 4, how do you set a password for root please?
<NumPy> ..is there a dev channel for ubuntu
<sockler> GammaRay: i cant even get to ubuntu, windows XP boots first, i looked in setup but didnt see anything about partitions
<Quarupt> packman_e, sudu passwd, but iw ouldnt recomend it
<Quarupt> s/sudu/sudo
<packman_e> why?
<Quarupt> sudo is a security feature
<dr_willis> its a bad habbit to use root that way.
<dr_willis> is their logic
<dr_willis> when ya need to do rooty stuff. use that user and 'sudo whatever'
<packman_e> i don't understand
<dr_willis> "rooty stuff" :)
<Quarupt> it does get annoting though, i also did sudo passwd
<Quarupt> annoying
<packman_e> i would have thought that it would be worse for root not to have a password
<dr_willis> packman_e,  from a security point of view - you should NEVER login as root.   as a user that CAN do the sudo stuff.. do it that way
<GammaRay> sockler: is ubuntu on a seperate hdd?
<tga> I do sudo su or sudo -s
<StoffBox-Steve> sockler, have you set the Grub Bootloader to the partition and not to the MBR ?
<johnnybezak> packman_e: there is an faq on the website about this
<BiteMeBill> You can always use the root terminal and not enter the password all the time.
<tga> sudo is useful in an environment where you're keeping track of who's doing what
<dr_willis> tga,  yea - theres that also :P
<usual> night
<usual> good luck Quarupt
<packman_e> dr_willis, no, no i dont actually want to login as root, i just want to set the password so that i can set up stuff like networking
<piratePenguin> what's the cool (easy to use) iptables script? I used it before, forgot the name
<dr_willis> packman_e,  you can do all that with 'sudo'  once ya learn how :P
<StoffBox-Steve> when it ask a root PW . than simple use your UserPW packman_e :D
<BiteMeBill> packman_e: then password that you set during install is the password you use with sudo.
<dr_willis> packman_e,  of course ya can alwyas do 'sudo passwd' and set the root users password and be done with it.
<dr_willis> the inital users password is also the root/sudo password.
<packman_e> hmmm. that has confused me.
<packman_e> whay does the system do that?
<dr_willis> packman_e,  how else wold you have it do that?
<dr_willis> it asks for the main users password.. and sets that as the default sudo password also.. simple. :P
<delltony> question what needs to be edited to change  your gobal font sizes in kde? i have 20/20 vision but this 5pt font is killing my eyes :(
<drspin> what's a good id3 tag editor that will organize my folders????
<hub> hi
<uMkulu> hi, hub
<hub> does ubuntu support booting with a AHA 2940-UW SCSI controller ?
<Marble2> when I get rpms from rpmfind.net what version should I get them for
<Marble2> if ubuntu isn't listed
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> ubuntu uses rpms ? i dident think so
<drspin> hub... I have that scsi controller on my other system
<dr_willis> or am i confused here..
<StoffBox-Steve> Marble2, ubuntu using Deb not rpm
<drspin> dr_willis: it uses DEB as opposed to RPM
<tga> Marble2: you generally don't get rpms for Ubuntu
<hub> drspin: I either get /dev/sda2 not found or linuxrc crashing
<Marble2> oh
<Marble2> ok
<drspin> hub -- did you install ubuntu from a SCSI cd drive??
<hub> drspin: no
<drspin> I had to or it wouldn't configure right...
<dr_willis> drspin,  yea - heh heh - i thogh so.. :P  but i test out sooo many different disrtos..
<hub> drspin: it is IDE
<packman_e> dr_willis, just to let you guys know that i am a newbie, but i tried fedora and that one gets you to set a root passowrd at install as well as a user password and when you need to do admin tasks you type in 'su -' then the root password or when using a graphical tool it would ask you for a root password and you would type it in
<StoffBox-Steve> when you need stuff simple try > apt-cache search Programm
<hub> drspin: maybe I should try the SCSI burner instead
<StoffBox-Steve> and than apt-get install Programm
<drspin> hub: that's exactly what I did --
<drspin> hub: :)
<hub> if I can boot from it
<dr_willis> packman_e,  the idea of 'su -' is condisdred a security  issue..  Yea i know its how allthe OTHER disrtos default to doing it.. but its still a issue.. and the ubuntu guys are very PARANOID about security.
<packman_e> oh ok
<sockler> Gamma: still with me?  no, ubuntu and windows XP is on the same hd
<packman_e> sorry i did'nt know
<sockler> the problem is that only windows boots, i want to be able to choose which one
<dr_willis> actually most all the Disrots are begining to get more and more paranid about security.. which is good I guess. :P
<GammaRay> sockler: where did you install the ubuntu bootloader(grub)?
<sockler> where the first partition is
<sockler> wherever that is
<packman_e> dr_willis, if you don't mind, how is it a security issue using su - over sudo please?
<virtuald> dr_willis: s/Disrots/OSes/
<hayden> what would i have to install to be able to compile programs in c?
<GammaRay> sockler: it should be installed on the MBR. that's what your bios loads
<virtuald> hayden: build-essential
<uMkulu> build-essential is a package alias for install all the tools needed to compile source on debian based systems
<hayden> ok thanks
<sockler> GammaRay: when i get to the MBR, i should have to choice which OS to boot from?
<dr_willis> packman_e,  therea a faq on it i think at the ubuntu site. :P
<dr_willis> you normally dont want a 'root' shell. where you could accidently type the wrong command it the basics I guess.
<Quarupt> is there a way to put like a 10 second delay on an onjoin command in Xchat?
<GammaRay> sockler: yes *if* you install the boot loader on the MBR, otherwise windows's bootloader is still there doing what it always did
<hub> kernelpnaic in linuxrc at boot
<hub> any idea ?
<hub> shall I try a SuSE ?
<hub> :-/
* hub is kidding
<Quarupt> spound like HW probs to me
<delltony> how do you change the gtk-theme please?
<sockler> Gamma: well i installed ubuntu first, then XP second, so would the XP bootload overwrite GRUB??
<dr_willis> yes sock it would.
<virtuald> hub: what are the messages above "kernel panic"?
<Quarupt> Hrm i guess not
<Quarupt> Xchat is boring
<Quarupt> i wanna new client
<Quarupt> or to customize this one maybe ill go look at some scripts
<dr_willis> Quarupt,  go get irssi :P
<sockler> hmm so i guess i have to reinstall ubuntu...will GRUB overwrite the XP bootload?
<hub> virtuald: I don't know because it display a stacktrace
<virtuald> B] ] 
<hub> virtuald: making eveything taking the screen
<GammaRay> sockler: see this http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20041203_15.html#4
<hub> virtuald: but I think it is "loading Linux...."
<hub> virtuald: it booted once and said it couldn't find /dev/sda2 (probably the swap)
<virtuald> heh, well it's above my level
<hub> virtuald: it is unusual
<hub> it is a quite old machine, no fancy hardware
<hub> and install goes smoothly with the boot CD-ROM
<virtuald> M'Kay
<sockler> Gamma: thank you very much, one last q: is my ubuntu root device a /?
<hub> my is a 4.10 Install CD
<virtuald> did you try with a 2.4 or 2.2 kernel? :)
<dash> someone help me out here. is the next version after hoary going to be Grumpy Groundhog, or Bendy Badger? i have seen both on the wiki :)
<virtuald> that might work better for old hardware
<hub> virtuald: I didn't. I don't have the choice at boot time
<dr_willis> dash,  I thinkits going to be Hammy Hampster
<hub> virtuald: only 2.6
<virtuald> ok
<dash> dr_willis: I was hoping for Snarky Sandhog.
<GammaRay> sockler: that depends on where it is on the ide cable, and which interface it's on
<hayden> whats the difference of dir and ls
<sockler> how would i determine that?
<dr_willis> dash,  i dont even know what a SandHog is. :P and i watch ANimalPlanet all the time.
<dash> hayden: dir just runs ls with different options
<hayden> ok
<GammaRay> sockler: /dev/hda is primary master, hdb pri. slave, hdc secondary master, hdd sec. slave
<dash> dr_willis: http://www.yourdictionary.com/ahd/s/s0063800.html ;-)
<hub> so I'm boned
<jeavis> hello what patition software I can use from boot
<sockler> Gamma: alright mine would be hda then.... thanks a whole lot
<dr_willis>  A laborer who works inside a caisson  --- ok.. now whats a Caisson :P
<GammaRay> sockler: you also need the partiton number...
<dash> jeavis: the thingy on the install cd is probably your best bet
<GammaRay> sockler: /dev/hda1 would be the first partition
<jeavis> dash: I have problems with a machine, is so strange, I use my ubuntu cdrom
<sockler> yeah i got that
<sockler> thanks :-)
<jeavis> dash: I need a partition program from boot
<dash> jeavis: i don't understand what you mean "from boot", exactly. the install CD is bootable, and includes a partition program
<blizah> whats the open source alternative to excel?
<blizah> lotus?
<farruinn> jeavis: if you're just installing ubuntu it will walk you through what you need to do
<dash> blizah: openoffice calc probably
<dash> it's what i use
<blizah> what about autocad?
<blizah> know of any?
<dash> mmm, nope
<farruinn> blizah: openoffice is most like excel, but there is also gnumeric if you wish
* tga gives ooffice2 a try
<jba> how to install oofice2?
<knucks> GUYS
<jeavis> farruin: I need a software that partition from boot
<knucks> i need serious help
<StoffBox-Steve> openoffice 2 per apt-get done ?
<farruinn> jeavis: "from boot" as in the install CD, LiveCD, or harddrive?
<knucks> who can PM me and can help me with all my problems?
<dash> knucks: for how much money?-)
<farruinn> knucks: that's not the best way to get help
<knucks> lol
<knucks> ok well i need some help then
<farruinn> knucks: just ask your questions here, if people know the answers they will help
<LinuxJones> knucks, rolf
<tuxJr_14> jba: apt-get install openoffice
<knucks> all right
<knucks> well i tried getting mp3 support on my copy of ubuntu
<knucks> to no avail
<knucks> rhythmbox freezes when i try to play an mp3
<scorpix> jba: apt-get install openoffice.org2
<knucks> and then i tried installing xmms (which i think I did) but i dont know how to launch it
<tga> gah ooffice2 is fugly
<jeavis> farruinn: yes as install cd
<tga> scorpix: not yet, openoffice 1 is still nicer
<blizah> i just installed ubuntu yesterday, is ati catalyst for linux easy to install?
<kingsley_> Is there an application which renders 3d text like gltext, but which also allows you to choose the text's orientation and font/
<knucks> so my question is, how do i launch xmms and put it on my panel?
<farruinn> jeavis: the installer uses parted
<dash> knucks: are you using hoary?
<knucks> i dont know?
<dash> wait never mind
<knucks> how do i check
<knucks> im new to the whole linux thing all together
<dash> okay, if you were you'd know :)
<dash> no big deal
<sockler> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20041203_15.html#4 ... what does /target stand for??
<tga> blizah: apt-cache search fglrx
<blizah> k
<LinuxJones> ubuntu-artwork package is broken ??
<knucks> so can you help me then?
<StoffBox-Steve> apt-get install openoffice.org2 << update OF1.3 or is it a new install ?
<tga> openoffice.org2 is fugly and it's still in beta, use ooffice 1
<dash> knucks: for the first test, the easiest thing to do is just to hit 'Run' on the applications menu
<tuxJr_14> hey, why dont we make a qt/xdialog/xmessege/gtk based installer for ubuntu?
<dash> knucks: and type in xmms
<speel> i think all software ( not security updates ) updates are on freeze or somthing
<blizah> tga are the three fglrx the things i install for a radeon 9800 pro?...and do i still download ati's catalyst?
<tga> tuxJr_14: you go ahead and write one
<scorpix> StoffBox-Steve: it'll install OOo2 without removing OOo1
<tuxJr_14> it wont be tough.
<tuxJr_14> but will be heavy
<dash> tga: it's only fugly if you don't have the gtk integration :)
<farruinn> tuxJr_14: the installer is text based to save room on the disc
<StoffBox-Steve> thx scorpix :) thats the info i want
<farruinn> at least to my knowledge
<knucks> dash: nope nothing
<tga> blizah: as far as I know you only get the fglrx kernel module and driver.. it should just work
<StoffBox-Steve> sure tga whats why i ask :)
<tga> dash: I got the -gnome package but I'm not sure what to do with it.. I'm getting the win32 look with the crappy icons
<dash> knucks: Hmm. Not even an error message? Interesting
<dash> tga: yeah, i got that originally
<knucks> it seems like it does something but nothing launches
<tuxJr_14> knuck: are you using the downloaded iso or the shipped cd?
<knucks> shipped cd..but it updated a whole lot once i installed
<tga> dash: so what did you do to it?
<blizah> tga, fglrx-control, fglrx-driver, and fglrx-driver-dev are what popuped up when i searched under syanptic
<blizah> install all three?
<dash> tga: it got fixed when i installed -gnome
<tga> blizah: I think you need the fglrx-driver and the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<dash> knucks: Truly odd
<dash> knucks: do other sounds play?
<knucks> um
<knucks> i dont think so
<tuxJr_14> farruinn, that's what
<knucks> where can i check
<dash> knucks: Do you get sounds when you login?
<knucks> no i dont believe so
<tga> blizah: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuxJr_14> tga, i'm already working on one. i'm still planning on how to go about it and which widget to use.
<dash> knucks: okay, then mp3s are not your main problem, i bet
<knucks> let me try tho
<hayden> how do i compile a c program?
<knucks> i still cant get xmms working
<tga> tuxJr_14: use Athena.. they're great!
<dash> hayden: one you wrote?
<speel> hayden: gcc program.c -o programname
<knucks> and rhythmbox doesnt play anything...
<knucks> so i dont want to use it
<knucks> i want to get rid of rhythbox and use xmms
<blizah> tga, k tnx
<hayden> yea
<dash> knucks: well, it looks like this isn't a rhythmbox problem
<hayden> ok
<knucks> ok
<tuxJr_14> tga: i dont know athena. who is she? ;-)
<karsten> Anyone got a package count for Warty?
<tga> imho Ubuntu should reuse the SuSE installer, if it's GPLd
<speel> package count?
* karsten is not at an ubuntu system ATM.
<tga> tuxJr_14: Athena is a really nice and portable widget set
<dash> tga: bwahahaha
<keez> someone help-me please
<tuxJr_14> tga, it is. it's already being used by SCO also.
<keez> i need help wiht ubuntu
<karsten> keez: ask.
<dash> tuxJr_14: what! motif is _clearly_ superior
<tuxJr_14> tga: is it easy to learn?
<farruinn> wouldn't a graphical installer require an X server?
<keez> i need to configurate a dsl conection in my ubuntu
<dash> farruinn: No.
<knucks> dash: what should i do?
<dash> knucks: Hmm
<tuxJr_14> farruinn, that's a yes and a no
<tga> tuxJr_14: yeah, this will be great.. the only installer using Athena that I know of is the old Solaris one
<karsten> keez: You got a DSL modem or router?
<farruinn> tuxJr_14, dash: heh, ok I'm too tired to ask more about that =)
<keez> dsl modem
<uMkulu> dsl modem is connected to my machine via cat cable and not USB correct?
<tga> tuxJr_14: it's professional stuff
<karsten> keez: It provides DHCP?
<knucks> and permissions give me a headache..but dont get me started on that
<keez> i think yes
<tuxJr_14> tga: can you elaborate?
<knucks> i at least want to get something accomplished tonight..
<tuxJr_14> farruinn, we can also use ggi or fbdev
<tga> tuxJr_14: I'd rather not
<karsten> keez: Control Panel.  Network config.  Set up a DHCP connection for your ethernet card.
<farruinn> knucks: permissions protect you from yourself
<knucks> lol
<keez> only this?
<dash> knucks: okay so!
<knucks> I'm all ears
<keez> i think yes
<karsten> knucks: Don't laugh, he's not kidding.
<dash> knucks: go to file manager (look in applications -> system tools)
<tga> I don't think there's anything in the world to protect knucks from himself
<karsten> Could someone provide me a package count for Warty?
<dash> knucks: and go to /usr/share/sounds
<speel> karsten: lol alot?
<dash> farruinn: there's a version of gtk that runs in the framebuffer
<knucks> dash: um..i dont see it?
<tga> karsten: # apt-cache search " " |wc -l
<tga> 16021
<dash> knucks: sorry, File Browser
<keez> karsten, its a speedstream 5200, do you know?
<tga> karsten: this is Hoary though
<dash> knucks: and type /usr/share/sounds in the location box
<farruinn> dash: ah, I see
<blizah> sudo apt-get install linux-686 if you haven't already.or -k7 or -686-smp or -386... whatever matches your kernel.           my question is which matches my kernal
<tuxJr_14> is there any ggi based xdialog kinda stuff available in ubuntu repository
<karsten> speel: grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Packages | wc -l
<blizah> im a big n00b
<tga> blizah: you mean linux-image-686
<knucks> dash: thats not there as well
<karsten> tga: I'm not on a ubuntu box
<hayden> what packages do i need to install for compiling c programs
<tga> karsten: I just gave you a rough estimate of Hoary
<karsten> tga: Woah.  That's more than I'd've thought.
<dash> knucks: Ah, drat, i'm using a different version of ubuntu from you. sorry
<karsten> tga: You got Universe or whatever it is in there?
<speel> apt-get install build-essential* or just get the gcc compiler
<knucks> ok hold on let me go to that folder tho
<karsten> keez: Shouldn't really matter.
<Marble2> Okay, can someone help me out? I've had this problem for a while and no one has been able to help me :(. I don't have any sound in vlc under linx. I get these errors when I open a video file
<blizah> tga, thats just what that web site says...how do i know which matches my kernal
<tga> karsten: that's the problem, it depends on what sources you use
<Marble2> [00000217]  mpeg_audio decoder: MPGA channels:2 samplerate:48000 bitrate:192
<knucks> usr/share/sounds u said?
<tga> blizah: what are you trying to do again?
<Marble2>  [00000219]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp/)
<karsten> tga: Yeah.  Stock sources.
<keez> oh god
<blizah> tga ati drivers
<Marble2> I googled for the oss error (which seems to be the root of the problem) and basically what I got was people saying "I reverted to 0.7 or I updated my distro and it worked" or other ranom things
<dash> knucks: OK cool
<farruinn> Marble2: vlc is trying to use the sound device directly, you need to configure it to use esd or kill esd
<tga> blizah: uname -a to get your kernel version
<karsten> tga: the case I'm trying to make is that Debian's got ~17.5k packages, Ubuntu slims that down a lot.
<knucks> ok im in it
<farruinn> Marble2: at least that's my guess
<tga> blizah: uname -r really, but -a looks better
<keez> i thin i never use ubuntu linux whith my dsl connection
<blizah> tga hehe
<Marble2> I tried killing esd earlier and that didn't work
<Marble2> someone told me to do that
<tga> karsten: maybe they can't/won't maintain all of the debian packages
<Marble2> what exactly does esd do
<keez> this is a sh****
<Marble2> and how would I try to configure it to use esd?
<dash> Marble2: i usually do "esdctl off"
<dash> and then "esdctl on" when done
<farruinn> Marble2: esd = enlightenment sound daemon, allows multiple applications to use the sound device
<farruinn> at least that's my understanding
<knucks> dash: i can play the .wav files
<dash> knucks: well, okay
<Marble2> ok
<dash> that's a first step
<karsten> tga: http://archives.seul.org/schoolforge/discuss/Mar-2005/msg00010.html
<tga> the Ubuntu drums gave me quite a scare earlier.. I had my speakers turned up when I logged in
<Marble2> dash: what does that do?
<karsten> tga: Crack-smoking fiend an a bender.  Makes a semi-sound claim that there's too much stuff in Linux.
<keez> im from brazil
<knucks> so how do i get xmms to work
<dash> karsten: ha ha "educators"
<keez> im not undertanding very well what you say
<tga> karsten: there _is_ too much stuff in most distros
<dash> knucks: well first, what comes up when you double click on a wav file? totem?
<keez> my english is poor
<farruinn> knucks: probably an esd thing again - in preferences make sure the output plugin is eSound
<tga> karsten: in most default installs I should say
<knucks> if thats the movie player, then yes
<karsten> dash: I'm not proud of it, but here's my first response to his stuff: http://archives.seul.org/schoolforge/discuss/Mar-2005/msg00008.html
<dash> knucks: OK right
<karsten> dash: I'm starting to realize I'm never going to get this hour of my life back....
<karsten> tga: Not the way *I* install Debian there's not ;-)
<dash> knucks: so i'd try dragging an mp3 file onto that and seeing if it will play it
<farruinn> knucks: you'll have to install a plugin to play mp3's with xmms I believe
<knucks> hm ok..
<dash> karsten: yes, 5 years of irc has taught me "always avoid arguments with timewasting morons"
<knucks> farruinn: i cant even start xmms
<tga> karsten: that doesn't give you a customized desktop either
<knucks> as it didnt come w/ ubuntu, i had to download it..
<farruinn> knucks: with apt-get or synaptic?
<knucks> and i installed it but it wont start
<karsten> tga: The hell it doesn't.  I've got my very own tuned, customized console.
<knucks> um
<knucks> aptget
<karsten> tga: It's got screen, vim, and w3m, just like it should ;-)
<tga> good luck browsing with w3m in the console.. I'll let you know when the 80s are over
<karsten> dash: My objective is to do a moderately convincing job of demonstrating that he's utterly loony.  Hopefully to forget about it evermore.
* tga gets a sudden urge to do something useful
<tga> happy flaming folks
<karsten> tga: Works amazingly well, actually.  Mind, once I've fleshed stuff out, wmaker goes on.
<Xenguy> tga: w3m actually does graphics, if you want -- it's a bit of fun :-)
<knucks> so can someone help me get xmms working?
<karsten> Xenguy: Truth.  So does links ;-)
<jah_> Hello all
<dash> karsten: it's a lost cause, the incentive structure in american gov't education is totally backwards
<jah_> I cannot get X to load. I have tried: xf86config pkgreconfigure xserver-xfree86 (sp?) xfree86 -configure modprobe nvidia
<karsten> dash: There's islands of hope.  I'm working with a school ATM has a lab set up with six, soon to be seven, Linux  boxes.
<Xenguy> karsten: I run wmaker also - that's 2 things we agree on :-)
<farruinn> knucks: it should be in the multimedia menu or whatever
<dash> knucks: anyhow, does totem play mp3s?
<jah_> When i try to startx it says "(EE) No devices Found" Followed by "no screen found"
<jah_>  And X server fails to load.
<dash> jah_: what video hardware?
<knucks> dash: yes
<farruinn> knucks: if not hit alt+F2 and type xmms
<jah_> GeForce 6800gt
<dash> knucks: Okay cool! that's a first step
<karsten> dash: Mixed distros -- MDK, RH, SuSE, Deb, Ubuntu.  And the facilitator's gung ho to try LTSP
<karsten> Xenguy: Dig.
<jah_> Mandrake (Xfree?) and Slackware (Xorg) both work fine :(
<knucks> so i have the mp3 plugin on my kernel..
<knucks> now to get the actual xmms working
<knucks> i cant even start it
<hitriko-sama> can i install ubnutu without burning the iso to cd
<dash> knucks: well, mp3 isn't in your kernel :) totem uses a media framework called gstreamer, and its mp3 support appears to work
<knucks> bah
<knucks> ok..well
<dash> knucks: anyway i would try opening a terminal and starting xmms from inside it
<knucks> dash: i did apt-get xmms and it told me its already installed
<dash> just to see if it prints anything amazing
<knucks> so i know i have it..
<karsten> Hrm.  Looks like Ubuntu includes "essentially all of the packages available in the Debian repositories".  But the installer has a pre-tuned subset?
<hitriko-sama> ...? can i install ubuntu without having a cd? like install it off of my computer?
<jah_> dash, any ideas?
<knucks> dash: how do i open xmms from the terminal?
<hitriko-sama> .............
<Xenguy> knucks: type -> xmms   ?
<knucks> ok did that
<knucks> this is what i get:
* Xenguy prepares for a flood...
<dash> knucks: type 'xmms'
<knucks> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<knucks> and theit goes on to say more..
<dash> knucks: http://rafb.net/paste
<Xenguy> knucks: what output does this give -> dpkg -l libmikmod2
<Xenguy> ?
<knucks> dpkg: unknown option -1
<Xenguy> knucks: 'ell', not 'one' :-)
<hitriko-sama> can i install ubnutu without burning the iso to cd
<knucks> oh hah
<knucks> um
<knucks> desired=unknown/install/remove/purge/hold
<SiRrUs> good evening
<knucks> status=not/installed/config-files/unpacked
<duncanm> i want to use Sound Juicer, but it doesn't make mp3s
<knucks> oh /failed-config/Half-installed
<duncanm> is there anything i can do about that?
<jah_> ok no1 can help here either? :/
<Marble2> by default, where is my sound card located
<jah_>  /dev/dsp
<dash> knucks: the first two letters of the last line are the important part
<knucks> http://rafb.net/paste/results/sK9kRW13.html
<dash> knucks: it probably either says 'pn' or 'ii'
<andy__> say i have button one, button two, and button three (no scroll wheel).  how would i go about writing a config entry (or something) to scroll whenever i hold down button 3, and move the mouse up or down?
<Xenguy> knucks: apt-get install libmikmod2
<knucks> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<knucks> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Xenguy> knucks: sudo
<packman_e> hello all
<knucks> ugh i knew that..
<Xenguy> knucks: sudo apt-get install libmikmod2
<knucks> ok
<knucks> did that
<knucks> xmms loaded
<knucks> now how do i put it in my panel?
<packman_e> just figured out why the ubuntu website took ages to load
<packman_e> my bastard internet reset itself
<packman_e> i started to wonder when i was the only one in the room talking to myself for 10 minutes
<blizah> ive installed the ati control pannel to use for dual monitors but where is the file to run it?
<Marble2> how can I configure esd?
<Quarupt> well i spent all that time getting gaim-vv to work and now i lost the ability to send files via msn
<blizah> ive done a whereis and it said was in /user/share/fglxr but theres only a file called diversions in there with one file
<knucks> ok
<knucks> yaya
<knucks> xmms works
<knucks> now how do i throw it up in the panel?
<Errejo> knucks, create a launcher
<knucks> how
<dash> knucks: well
<dash> knucks: is it not on the Sound & Video menu?
<knucks> nope
<SiRrUs> have you logged out and back in
<dash> you shouldn't have to
<SiRrUs> yep at times you do
<knucks> ill try it later
<Marble2> does anyone have the homepage for esd? I can't find it in google
<knucks> can you guys please help me real quick w/ firefox?
<blizah> nevermind i found it
<Xenguy> knucks: ambitious, aren't we? :-)
<knucks> very
<Xenguy> hehe
<dash> knucks: anyway, to add a launcher just right click on the panel and click "add to panel"
<knucks> ahh ok
<knucks> ill try that tomorrow
<SiRrUs> Marble2 type esd in your browser it should show you the home page
<knucks> i want to get firefox working so i can sleep well
<Xenguy> knucks: does FF not "just work" ?
<knucks> i have firefox .9 right now..and i download 1.0
<knucks> how do i "upgrade"
<Marble2> electrostatic discharge association?
<Xenguy> knucks: what command did you use to "download 1.0" ?
<knucks> i got it off mozilla.org
<SiRrUs> isnt there more to choose from Marble2
<Xenguy> knucks: you should use 'apt-get'
<StoffBox-Steve> Xenguy, downlaod it over the website
<ljlane> Marble2, it's easy to find as "esound", but Eric hasn't touched it in years. I think the GNOME folks are updating it these days.
<knucks> what do i type in to get it by aptget?
<Xenguy> knucks: apt-get update ; apt-get install <packagename>
<Xenguy> knucks: er, prepend 'sudo' to that
<knucks> yeh..
<knucks> so
<knucks> sudo apt-get firefox-1.0.1 ?
<Marble2> ljlane: are there any viable alternatives other than esd?
<StoffBox-Steve> knucks, unpack the it, than install the where you what and set it up as the standart browser
<Xenguy> knucks: do -> dpkg -l *firefox*
<Xenguy> knucks: that should tell you the package to apt-get
<StoffBox-Steve> knucks, unpack it, than install it where you what,  than set it up as the standart browser  << look better ..
<Quarupt> anyone have a webcam, i wanna test this gaim-vv see if it was worth all the rouble
<dash> mmpht
<dash> Xenguy: aptitude is more fun
<ljlane> Marble2: alsa with the dmix plug-in is nice
<Xenguy> dash: for you perhaps ;-)
<StoffBox-Steve> Quarupt, gaim-vv .. get it over apt ? ...
<knucks> knucks@knucks:~ $ dpkg -l *firefox*
<knucks> No packages found matching firefox-1.0.1.installer.tar.gz.
<dash> yeah, not so good of an idea
<Errejo> this is pretty nice for newbies btw : http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<dash> knucks: the package name is mozilla-firefox
<packman_e> can anyone reccomend a good linux tutorial or linux book please
<StoffBox-Steve> knucks, you run warty or hoary ?
<Xenguy> knucks: change to a different directory, then re-run the 'dpkg' command
<uMkulu> Xenguy: that doesn't look right
<knucks> hell if i know
<Xenguy> uMkulu: ?
<uMkulu> i don't know, xenguy
<dash> knucks: if you installed it off a CD and have not edited /etc/apt/sources.list, it is warty :)
<Xenguy> uMkulu: bot?
<uMkulu> it has been said that bot is refusing to co-operate
<dash> Xenguy: no
<dash> Xenguy: * doesn't work like you think it does
<knucks> knucks@knucks:/ $ dpkg -l *firefox*
<knucks> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<knucks> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<knucks> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Xenguy> dash: sigh
<knucks> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<knucks> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<knucks> ii  mozilla-firefo 0.99+1.0PR.1+r lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<dash> knucks: well there you go, it's already installed
<Xenguy> knucks: apt-get update ; apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Xenguy> dash: he wants to upgrade
<StoffBox-Steve> Xenguy, when he run warty, the last version of firefox for him is 0.9.3 .. 1.0.1 is not for warty ( wasnt for a few days :D )
<Xenguy> knucks: er, sudo etc. etc.
<dash> Xenguy: yeah but he's running warty, and AFAICT that's the latest
<Xenguy> StoffBox-Steve: ahh, OK (I'm not actually on an Ubu box right ATM :-)
<knucks> this is all great and all, but what do i do?
<Xenguy> dash: nod
<knucks> lol
<Xenguy> knucks: hey, my main box is debian -- what can I do ;-)
<Quarupt> anyone know what port(s) the remote desktop app in hoary uses? theres no way to change it so i just wanna know what the default is?
<knucks> so how do i upgrade to 1.0.1
<StoffBox-Steve> knucks, just unpack it than go to the floder ( per console ) and > sh firefox.bin ( think ) what i look
<Xenguy> knucks: StoffBox-Steve is suggesting wait for a few days for the package to come down the pipe :-)
<knucks> lol
<StoffBox-Steve> knucks, you cant upgrade firefox to 1.0.1 on warty over apt-get .. but wait :D
<Xenguy> knucks: or you could *gasp* upgrade to hoary (and risk breaking all kinds of things -- fun, fun ;-)
<knucks> yeh i got the gz file
<knucks> i extracted it
<Quarupt> anyone?
<Quarupt> anyone?
<Quarupt> anyone know what port(s) the remote desktop app in hoary uses? theres no way to change it so i just wanna know what the default is?
<StoffBox-Steve> well a real hell, upgrade the frist time kill my whole system .. set up new and upgrade it again .. work *puhh* i was so happy :D
<Quarupt> oops sorry didnt mean to repeat
<knucks> gn
<knucks> hm
<knucks> i guess ill wait then
<Quarupt> usual your not here anymore are ya
<Xenguy> knucks: it can get messy to mix compiling programs by hand, with apt-get's package system -- I don't recommend it (you don't need the latest FF that bad)
<knucks> ok quick question then..
<knucks> i got a partition thats still ntfs (has all my movies and mp3s)
<knucks> how can i access it?
<Errejo> Quarupt, my guess is 5900
<Quarupt> okay, how can i be sure?
<StoffBox-Steve> knucks, you get the installer of firefox or the normal package ?
<dash> knucks: Hmm. well, it'll be read-only access, for one thing
<StoffBox-Steve> whats the name of the file you downloaded ?
<Errejo> Quarupt, read the manual :)
<Quarupt> is there a script or GUI to configure VNC?
<Xenguy> knucks: good question - linux is mostly NTFS read-only ATM -- I'd be tempted to consider converting to vfat, but if you try that, back up everything first ;-)
<knucks> firefox-installer1.0.1.tar.gz
<StoffBox-Steve> ok :D
<dash> knucks: Crud. I know how to do this from the command line and by editing config files, but not from the gnome tools :)
<StoffBox-Steve> just wait i sec i downlaod it ... :D
<knucks> Xenguy: whats the best way to transfer files from the ntfs to a linux partition and then delete the ntfs one and make it a linux one?
<StoffBox-Steve> ok knucks , unpack the file
<knucks> k done..
<knucks> its in /home/firefox-installer..
<StoffBox-Steve> ok browse to /home/firefox-installer/
<Xenguy> knucks: I haven't tried messing with NTFS -- see if you can mount NTFS and use 'cp' to transfer a file  ?
<Errejo> knucks, cd to dir, and go ./INSTALL
<Xenguy> knucks: from NTFS to linux partition
<knucks> StoffBox-Steve: ok done that..
<StoffBox-Steve> simple > sh firefox-installer  Errejo :D FF have a install-gui
<Felo> Need assistance in configuring wireless conection..
<knucks> sh?
<StoffBox-Steve> ok in a console i hope knucks ;D
<knucks> yeahh
<Errejo> hehe
<StoffBox-Steve> ok dann > sh firefox-installer
<StoffBox-Steve> dann / than
<knucks> ok..
<knucks> what folder should i install it in
<StoffBox-Steve> now a easy to use WindowsLike installer comes up :D
<Felo> Help!
<StoffBox-Steve> there you what knucks . i have a extra floder for software calles _programms in my homedir
<knucks> o
* Xenguy notes that 'apt-get install foo' is pretty damn easy to use...
<knucks> i cant seem to install it in /usr/bin/
<knucks> wont let me
* Xenguy throws Felo a rope...
<blizah> how do i make the app that lets you browse your hard drive not open a new window and leave the the old one each time you go from folder to folder?
<_dev_> anyone know how or where I can get larger pointers?
<StoffBox-Steve> when you whant that knucks ... cannel the installer and do > sudo sh firefox-installer
* Errejo cuts the rope and laugh hard
<_dev_> I wanna make my pointer bigger
<Felo> Need to configure wireless device...
<knucks> im confused steve
<Felo> Wireless USB conection
<dash> _dev_: i keep getting spam about that
<StoffBox-Steve> /usr/bin can only be access as ROOT user knucks, when you use sudo you make thinks as ROOTUSER
<dash> erf
<_dev_> haha was that a joke
<knucks> i already made a Programs folder in my home directory..
<dash> installing things as root yourself is sadness
<dash> knucks: yeah, don't put it in /usr/bin
<StoffBox-Steve> that installed it to that folder :D
<StoffBox-Steve> than
<knucks> i installed firefox into /home/knucks
<knucks> so how do i make it default and get rid of .9 now
<StoffBox-Steve> ok than you have a new folder called > firefox in it :D
<blizah> anyone know?...ive looked in preferances and cant see anything to do this option
<dash> knucks: that's hard
<dash> knucks: the easy way to do that is upgrade to hoary, unfortunately.
<StoffBox-Steve> type > gnome-default-applications-properties in the consoel a gui come up where you can set the standart programms
<knucks> ok i guess im done for tonight
<StoffBox-Steve> on the web browser tab  check custom and type in somethink like that > home/steve/_programme/firefox/firefox %s  the %s is a wildcard for the websiteaddress :D
<knucks> thanks for all your help
<Errejo> blizah, view - preferences I guess
<lukewarm> first boot into hoary   =)
<blizah> ive been in edit-preferances
<blizah> cant see the option anywehre
<knucks> zzz guys
<Tjdw> does hoary have good mono/gtk# support?
<imaek> Hello. Does anyone here know how to use 'mencoder'?
* knucks goes to bed
<Marble2> Is there any way for me to setup hotkeys in XMMS?
* StoffBox-Steve its 6:44am here ,,, not a realy good bedtime :D
<Errejo> blizah, behaviour - always open in browser windows works kinda like that
<Xenguy> knucks: yw
<imaek> Does anyone here know how I can convert some .WMA songs to .MP3 (possibly using mencoder)?
<blizah> ah i guess that works
<blizah> do you guys have it where it keeps the last window?
<blizah> gets annoying :D
<blizah> errejo also, this is kind of obscure, but is there any way to change the default size?
<blizah> someobody needs to make file viewing auto size the filename, size, type so it fits readable as best it can
<neom> Does anyone know how to view all the current mounts?
<dash> neom: 'mount' will tell you
<unamaus> hello alll
<unamaus> does anyone know how to setup dual monitors? i use a radeon
<dash> i would like to know that too!
<unamaus> i also need to know how to get my scsi drives to show (only the primary shows)
<Tjdw> unamaus, dash: do you have video cards with dual monitor ports?
<unamaus> yeah
<unamaus> ati radeon 9800
<unamaus> pro
<Tjdw> If so, I think the drivers should recognize the combined monitors as one, and allow you to use some resolution that is double-width, etc.
<Tjdw> and the card should translate
<stuNNed> anyone else having troubles with slowness and hoary i've put up some packages to temporarily fix: http://uclinux.info/lance/ubuntu/xorg_downgrade/
<dash> Tjdw: yeah, but you gotta smack xorg.conf a bit to make it work, last i checked
<Tjdw> okay
<Quarupt> does ubuntu come with and burning software? like K3b or Xcdroast?
<imaek> Does anyone here know how I can convert some .WMA songs to .MP3 (possibly using mencoder)?
<dash> Quarupt: yes, k3b.
<Quarupt> cool
<Quarupt> i didnt see it in any menus
<imaek> (21:53:09) SoccerIsTheBest: narutos gay :@
<imaek> (21:53:12) SoccerIsTheBest: i saw 3 epsiodes
<imaek> (21:53:15) SoccerIsTheBest: and than i waas like
<imaek> (21:53:16) SoccerIsTheBest: dbzs better
<Quarupt> must have to use a console
<unamaus> the driver is an rpm
<imaek> ......
<imaek> whoops.
<Tjdw> dash: I've not had to edit xorg.conf ever, so sorry.
<unamaus> i'm new to ubuntu so i'm very unfamiliar with getting the ati linux driver installed
<Quarupt> dash,  I had to apt-get install it
<unamaus> i wish there was something in the apt-get
<dash> Tjdw: Yeah, i've had to because of running kernels that don't support AGP. It's not exciting :)
<dash> Quarupt: yes
<neom> I'm getting some messed up mount errors.
<dash> unamaus: there is! but
<dash> unamaus: you have to add the multiverse repo to your apt config
<dash> unamaus: do you use synaptic?
<unamaus> yep
<blizah> anyway to make the gdesklet rss-grab bigger in height so i can see more articles?
<unamaus> what would i be looking for?
<dash> unamaus: click on settings -> repositories
<unamaus> ok
<monoxide> has anyone ever had troubles by just updateing a few packages instead of all the packages?
<dash> then click add
<unamaus> ok
<dash> monoxide: that's never a problem, it will automatically pull the ones it needs
<neom> Anyone have any suggestions on this error?
<neom> 7347: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - 71
<neom> SMB connection failed
<dash> unamaus: check Universe and Multiverse
<monoxide> well HAL has killed itself, and bash says "I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $" as the prompt
<dash> unamaus: making sure you pick the version you're using (hoary or warty)
<dash> unamaus: close that, then update
<unamaus> my repositories has only "new" when i list sections it shows contrib, multiverse, univers
<dash> unamaus: OK
<unamaus> what am i looking for?
<unamaus> xfree86?
<dash> unamaus: linux-restricted-modules
<unamaus> ah Base Systems
<monoxide> plus gedit is VERY slow and so is nautilus
<monoxide> and i updated all of those last night, and i have only had problems since last night
<monoxide> except bash
<kamarudin> hello all, how can i total remove prism54 module from my system
<chz> hello
<unamaus> hmm should i upgrade to linux-686?
<unamaus> SMP
<unamaus> chat my machine is a xeon
<unamaus> oop
<dash> heh
<dash> MUD damage!
<unamaus> yeah sorry
<chz> i have a question for anybody....my computer died recently and i think it maybe the power supply (i hope its just the power supply). i try plugging it in but nothing turns on...is there a way to test the power supply itself to see if it truly is the problem?
<dash> unamaus: np :)
<unamaus> chz hehe i had that same problem
<j-rock> chz: swap it with a different power supply
<dash> chz: well, if the fans don't even turn on, it's almost definitely the power supply
<j-rock> thats about the best way i have
<chz> yeah...nothing
<unamaus> chz reset the board if youve already tried
<chz> it should at least click rite..?
<chz> like the PS fan should just move a small notch when plugged in correct..
<chz> PS=power supply....jic..
<unamaus> chz actually can u reset your mobo?
<chz> i thinxo...not to sure..
<chz> i have to look at the mobo manual...
<Errejo> how come there's no ops here ?
<unamaus> chz try resetting it sometimes its the mobo preventing the PS from turning on especially if this is a new atx board
<chz> i even tried unplugging the PS from the mobo to see if it would click...still nothing..
<dash> Errejo: stealth ninja ops
<chz> yeah..it is a new atx board...
<dash> Errejo: you never see them until it is too late
<chz> i just installed all this a few weeks ago...was a pain...but i got it to work...now its dead..=(
<Errejo> dash, uhm .. ok
<unamaus> dash should i be upgrading my linux kernel to linux-686-SMP?
<blizah> how do i get the firefox that comes with ubuntu to use a life text find?...like as i type the letters it finds them as i type them
<dash> unamaus: well, if you have SMP intel CPUs, then it probably won't huty
<dash> er, hurt
<chz> blizah: upgrade to firefox 1.0...you'd have to update ur repositories with the ones on ubuntuguide.org
<unamaus> ok thanks xeons are by nature smp
<dash> unamaus: how many do you have?
<blizah> can i do that w/ out going to hedgehog or whatever its called?
<blizah> hoary..
<unamaus> its a dual xeon
<dash> fun
<unamaus> they only work in pairs hehe
<chz> yeah..its not hoary-fied..
<blizah> as it stands does my firefox contain the latest security fixes?
<unamaus> as for the dual monitor stuff i don't seem to find anything regarding that
<chz> its still warty...i think it maybe a lil buggy...i've been experiencing sum firefox closing...
<unamaus> whoa
<unamaus> now i found it
<unamaus> weird
<unamaus> i don't remember reloading
<unamaus> i'm more of a hardware junkie than a software one which explains my newbness
<chz> so...anybody one last question...i must use an ATX power supply....i cant try with an old P2 machines power supply..?
<unamaus> umm no
<StoffBox-Steve> someone can tell me a nice FTP client for Ubuntu ?
<dash> StoffBox-Steve: nautilus? :)
<chz> StoffBox-Steve: i use gftp...
<unamaus> as a matter of voltage and motherboard safety i suggest u don't unless your p2 has p4 4pin power
<dash> who uses ftp these days, though?
<StoffBox-Steve> nautilus is foobar at FTP *GG*
<dash> other than warez kiddies
<unamaus> *raises his hand*
<lukewarm> another vote for gftp
<dash> unamaus: really! by choice?
<chz> unamaus: gotcha....i'll go and purchase one...if its the case..i'll keep it...if not..just return it..=P
* monoxide votes for gftp
<unamaus> hehe
<chz> hopefully it is...i'd hate for my computer to have been fried...i just spent 7 bills to get this thing together...
<StoffBox-Steve> dash, i have my Own Webserver ... how i uplaod file ? per FTP right ?!
<unamaus> actually when it comes to software i'm very behind
<dash> StoffBox-Steve: i'd use sftp
<unamaus> chz do you happen to know what chipset and mobo u got?
<monoxide> so as i said, HAL is not working... and its causing things to be screwy
<dash> monoxide: "i'm sorry dave, I can't let you access that device"
<unamaus> i could give you a heads up on what is more likely to survive a straight shot voltage surge
<monoxide> dash?
<unamaus> ssvs is when a line conditioner or surge protector doesn't curve out power spikes
<chz> i got the new Sempron 2400+....with a soyo kt600 dragon plus
<StoffBox-Steve> a link for a preview of sftp / gftp ? anyone ?
<dash> monoxide: sorry, 2001 reference ;)
<dash> StoffBox-Steve: sftp is a protocol
<dash> it does not suck like ftp does
<dash> if you can use ssh, you can use sftp
<dash> nautilus speaks it
<lukewarm> gftp does sftp (ftp is plaintext protocol like telnet, sftp is secure like ssh)
<monoxide> heh... i wanted to watch that movie, but never got around to it...
<StoffBox-Steve> i know but you must use a client too :D
<chz> unamaus: i got the new Sempron 2400+....with a soyo kt600 dragon plus (c/p)
<unamaus> oow... i'll bet the northbridge is located just right of the agp slot
<monoxide> lukewarm, sftp == ftp with SSL encryption
<dash> except it isn't ssl
<chz> unamaus: wuts the northbridge..?
<dash> or ftp
<unamaus> heh do u have a nic card laying around?
<dash> it's file transfer over ssh
<unamaus> if so stick it on the topmost pci slot you have and plug your tower for power
<chz> hmm..i believe so...i'd have to look around for one..
<unamaus> if the nic card lights up or even blinks then your in luck
<mips> Help. With hoary array 5 AMD64 how can I specify wich kernel to install ?
<chz> ok...and if it doesnt..?
<monoxide> mips, apt-get install linux-image-version-arch
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm that sounds to be a good way :D have you a link for more information about that dash ?
<monoxide> put in version number and architechture
<mips> monoxide, i want to specify this during the cd install
<monoxide> well then it has to be on the cd, and i would think that there is only one version on the cd?
<chz> unamaus: would it be the power supply if it doesnt flash..?
<unamaus> chat no it would be the board
<unamaus> sorry argh i keep doing that
<siimo> hi where did the 4-5MB boot iso go? there used to be a daily one for hoary
<unamaus> 'chat'
<mips> monoxide, not sure what kernels are on the cd but it isntalls the amd6-generic kernel. I will go a normal install and then do a apt-get
<unamaus> chat current boards allow PS to bypass to PCI power feeds for nic cards specifically
<unamaus> i never understood why
<dash> StoffBox-Steve: hmm? just do "sftp://somehost.foo/home/me/" in nautilus
<unamaus> which is why when your PS is unplugged your nic card indicater still blinks
<lukewarm> network nic card
<unamaus> yep
<siimo> :?
<lukewarm> automatic atm machine
<lukewarm> personal pin number
<unamaus> onboard nic is another method but usually they drain faster than nic cards so u won't be able to see flashing while its off
<monoxide> rpg games
<sic|> has anyone tried to install the dvd version of UT2004 in linux?
<unamaus> chz you still should reset your bios (set jumper to reset) for a couple seconds
<unamaus> because even saying the board ain't powering doesn't mean much
<unamaus> or one way is to get a tester (voltage tester) and stick it to the cmos battery (take cmos battery off) i've seen other techs do that
<chz> i got DMM...would that help..?
<Hikaru79> Can Windows read an ext3 partition, or Linux an NTFS partition?
<unamaus> i don't usually do that, due to fear of cross connecting negative positive connectors
<chz> DMM's wouldnt matter..it would just give u a negative number =P
<mips> Anybody have any recommendation on how to partion a 160GB disk for Ubuntu ?
<unamaus> how do i run fglrx?
<unamaus> sorry if i sound noobish i am very very noobish
<monoxide> Hikaru79, i believe there is a driver on sourceforge that allows that, but out of the box, no.
<Hikaru79> monoxide, allows which one? Both?
<unamaus> NTFS is a windows thing
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<monoxide> mips, i did 4 parts on my 200GB drive
<da_bon_bon> anyone tried out the kde 3.4 packages ?
<monoxide> the ext3 partition
<unamaus> heh dunno how that helps
<monoxide> no idea about ntfs on linux
<unamaus> samba
<monoxide> Hikaru79, tell me if you find something. i wanna run a ubuntu/XP dualboot on here.
<mips> monoxide, why 4 ? And what type/size are they ?
<unamaus> so umm any idea on how i can run this fglrx?
<da_bon_bon> and tell me, what is the use of emacs ? if i dont ever use it, is it ok to remvoe it ?
<unamaus> wow emacs haven't heard of that in so long
<chz> o wow..it turned on..>???
<chz> how wierd..
<unamaus> hehe
<monoxide> mips, i have 3 HDDs. i can /msg you my fstab if you want
<unamaus> chz so which advice did u take?
<chz> i've been trying for so long to get this thing to work...wow...
<da_bon_bon> anyone tried out the kde 3.4 packages ?
<chz> actually...i took the power supply out...and then reconnected it to check the nic card..
<unamaus> lol
<mips> monoxide, thanks, that would be nice. I currently looking at the partioning screen for my setup
<chz> then hit the power button...
<chz> but i did that like...50 times already..
<unamaus> then guess what
<unamaus> chat one of your pci slots is fried
<dash> emacs is a programmer's best friend (after python)
<dash> but if you never use it you can of course remove it.
<chz> hmm...how do i check that out...
<da_bon_bon> dash: but what if i dont use it ? is it 'safe' to rmeove - ?
<unamaus> take the nic card out relocate it to another
<dash> yes.
<unamaus> and another until the mobo don't switch on
<dash> da_bon_bon: besides, if it wasn't it would show you all the things that removing emacs would remove
<chz> hmm..ok..
<chz> do u think it could also be the harddrive..cuz i think my hard drive is fried..?
<unamaus> btw if you have any other pci peripherals like a sound card or firewire card use it on the topmost slot
<unamaus> chz nah your hd should be ok
<unamaus> chat your nic card uses the least amount of i/o volt
<unamaus> and trust me you don't want that thing on a slot that's close to your nbridge
<unamaus> nic cards don't have good resistors
<unamaus> sound cards on the other hand are good with ssvs
<chz> its a long story of how all this happened...power shut off for a sec...then reset the comp...ubuntu wouldnt boot...saying sum fault...so i tried reformatting and isntalling again...but kept givin me errors...
<unamaus> chz i still don't think your hd is fried
<chz> then ran a check and it said sumthin bout hda_dma erorrs..or sumthing...
<chz> let it run with ubuntu live....then it shut off by itself...then never started bak on until 2 mins ago..=P
<chz> hmm...i'll try the switching nic thing..
<unamaus> so umm where and what do i do to configure this fglrx?
<unamaus> hmm guess i just gotta reboot huh?
<thoreauputic> drivers
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: drivers
<uMkulu> drivers is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto , for HOWTOs on ATI and Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu
<unamaus> thank you
<xed> I need help with something..
<xed> Where can I go and paste an error I am constantly getting to show what the issue is..?
<dash> xed: http://rafb.net/paste
<eleazar> hello, anyone can tell me how to config ALSA? coz i tried to run alsaconf and it didnt work, any suggestions?
<dash> eleazar: what part do you want to configure
<unamaus> brb
<thoreauputic> eleazar: alsaconf is not included in ubuntu
<unamaus> quit
<eleazar> thoreauputic, so how do i configure alsa?
<HillTops> I'm logged into the new Hoary live CD and so am a bit of a disadvantage -- my notes and links to help are on my USB thumb drive. How do I mount it R/W or even as read?
<dash> eleazar: what's to configure?
<monoxide> apt-get install alsaconf?
<thoreauputic> eleazar: unfortunately, I don't know
<dash> monoxide: probably not
<dash> HillTops: does the "Computer" window not show it?
<eleazar> dash: well, i want to make my audigy work :/
<eleazar> monoxide i tried that and it didnt work
<dash> eleazar: okay. did you adjust the mixer?
<xed> http://rafb.net/paste/results/qEIGG596.html <-- Thats the error I am constantly getting. =/
<ferris> Hiltops the OS should recognize it
<eleazar> dash: yeah, but the mixer only detects my onboard card
<thoreauputic> crimsun, I think, said alsaconf is deprecated and in danger of being dropped from debian as well
<ferris> do you get an icon in the 'computer' folder?
<HillTops> dash, I don't see it,  I looked in /mnt and don't see /sha1 or what ever.
<xed> can anyone help me with that? http://rafb.net/paste/results/qEIGG596.html
<xed> I am getting that same error every friggin single time I install anything
<dash> HillTops: it'd be in /media, maybe. but i meant in nautilus
<HillTops> ferris, do I have to unplug it and replug it in??
<ferris> the usb drive should be sda1
<dash> HillTops: it couldn't hurt!
<ferris> try unplugging it
<ferris> lol dash
<HillTops> dash, OK, and I let CD activity die down... and replug it in. OK here goes. :)
<xed> No, no one wants to help?
<ferris> xed
<ferris> hold on
<thoreauputic> xed: what is mwavem?
<xed> thoreauputic, how would I go about knowing that!?
<xed> I don't really know, it just showed up.. after I tried installing acpi
<dash> xed: yeah, looks like you need to apt-get remove mwavem
<xed> now I get the same error for anything
<xed> what IS mwavem!?
<ferris> xed, are you using ubuntu?
<dash> xed: stuff for an mwave modem, i bet.
<xed> ferris, yes
<thoreauputic> xed: apt-cache search says it's a modem thing
<HillTops> Oh my !!!! I see it: LEXAR MEDIA. It was there all the time. Didn't recognize such a friendly name. Now how about my old FAT32 hard disk, /dev/hdb1 ??
<dash> xed: also i am betting you don't have one
<xed> dash: I don't really know.. don't really use my modem on ubuntu
<xed> or in windows for that matter. =/
<eleazar> so, nobody knows how can i set my audigy? :(
<thoreauputic> xed: if you don't use a modem, purge the package
<dash> xed: is this a laptop?
<xed> dash: yes, yes it is
<dash> xed: hmm. strange
<xed> thoreauputic, what do you mean, and why/how would I go about doing this?
<HillTops> Thanks ferris and dash.
<ferris> eleazar ... apt-get install audigy
<thoreauputic> xed: sudo apt-get remove --purge mwavem
<ferris> HilTops, yw
<dash> HillTops: i bet there's an fstab entry for it
<thoreauputic> xed: it's a package
<xed> thoreauputic, what does that do...?
<eleazar> ferris: very funny..
<thoreauputic> it removes all trace of the package
<xed> Why does it always go there to that package then..?
<thoreauputic> just remove it
<dash> xed: if dpkg fails to install a package the first time, it will retry every time you do anything else
<thoreauputic> unless you think you need it
<xed> okay, i purged them..
<da_bon_bon> how do i help in translation of ubuntu to hindi language ?
<HillTops> dash, The directory of /dev  shows hdb1 as blocked with a red X on the left icon.
<xed> dash, thats an odd way of doing thigns. =|
<dash> xed: it usually works
<xed> Yeah, except in this case
<xed> So should I try re-installing the acpi?
<dash> HillTops: so it doesn't show anything in computer:/// ?
<xed> I need sound man! Sound!
<thoreauputic> xed: not really - apt doesn't know if you want it ;)
<xed> thoreauputic, true.. but you know... I'm a long time Windows user. =|
<xed> (Don't hurt me!)
<HillTops> dash, not sure what you mean by computer.
<thoreauputic> xed: just try agian and see if the error is gone
<dash> HillTops: click 'places', then 'computer'
<xed> it says acpi-support is already the latest version..
<thoreauputic> k
<box> anyone have a tip on the best way to put java on my system?
<dash> box: there's some bits on the wiki
<thoreauputic> well you already have it then, don't you?
<xed> " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 41 not upgraded. "
<Errejo> box, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Quar> where can i get more themes for Ubuntu/gnome?
<thoreauputic> acpi-support is already installed, obviously
<HillTops> dash, it shows CDROM, LEXAR (USB) and FILESYSTEM which is root etc on the RAM disk.
<Quarupt> anyone know?
<xed> thoreauputic, my.. wait-- is the acpi related to the sound drivers?
<Xenguy> box: is 'java-package' in Ubuntu ?
<HillTops> dash, /mnt is empty
<thoreauputic> xed: no, not AFAIK
<xed> what do you mean not "AFAIK" ?
<dash> HillTops: of course
<dash> HillTops: but is /media?
<xed> thoreauputic, what does that mean?
<thoreauputic> as far as I know
<xed> I need to get sound installed and.. some video codecs
<Micksa> grargh.
<xed> grargh!?
<Micksa> anyone care to recommend an app for watching a network connection's bandwidth usage over SNMP?
<Micksa> like, something that gives a big-arse graph :)
<Micksa> different time-averages would be nice
<xed> ...okay.. so .. I'm lost..
<Quarupt> I installed Armagetron, but I cany find the bin?
<Quarupt> anyone know what its called?
<HillTops> dash, I did:  ls /media  and see "windows".   ls /media/windows is empty
<xed> So.. how do I go about installing sound drivers in Ubuntu?
<GammaRay> Quarupt: try dpkg -S Armagetron | grep bin
<lunitik> GammaRay: you mean -L of course
<thoreauputic> xed: 1) lspci | grep snd 2) google the chip and find the right driver for it 3) sudo modprobe <driver> 4) put it in /etc/modules
<dash> HillTops: do try "mount /media/windows"
<dash> s/do/so/
<lunitik> GammaRay: -S will tell you where a file came from... for instance dpkg -S /etc/resolv.conf
<thoreauputic> xed: sorry   lspci | grep audio
<GammaRay> lunitik: I intended -L yes
<da_bon_bon> as of now, is it possible to do an install with the live cd ?
<lunitik> GammaRay: also, no packages have caps in the package name.
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: no
<thoreauputic> xed: you can also try  lsmod | grep snd to see what drivers are already loded
<thoreauputic> *loaded
<HillTops> dash, I think I need something like mkdir /mnt/windows    then mount /media/windows /mnt/windows   ??           Your command made errors...   wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: will that ever change in near / distant future ?
<dash> HillTops: no, but hmm
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: its in discussion apparently
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: any links ?
<lunitik> Why you'd want that, I don't know, but whatever
<sunnie> hi all!  i want to know if C-Media 9880 has an Alsa driver.
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: look for it yourself
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: sure
<GammaRay> lunitik: I just pasted back what he gave me.. I have no real way of knowing what the package name actually is
<HillTops> dash, how about  mount  /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<sunnie> ? :(
<xed> thoreauputic, Seems there is already a driver for the sound...
<thoreauputic> xed: I kind of suspected so
<thoreauputic> xed: warty or hoary?
<dash> HillTops: you probably need a "-t ntfs" or "-t vfat" on the end
<crimsun> sunnie: what's the main dsp?
<xed> thoreauputic, I still don't know what that means..
<xed> Warty I think
<xed> thoreauputic: http://rafb.net/paste/results/rWRXJq24.html
<thoreauputic> xed: what does  cat /etc/issue  say?
<sunnie> crimsun: what is a dsp?
<HillTops> dash, OK -t vfat  on the end of mount /media/windows;  so mount /media/windows -t vfat     ??
<dash> HillTops: that other thing you just said
<xed> thoreauputic, Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<sunnie> I'm sorry, I'm not very linux literate :(
<crimsun> sunnie: lspci -v (don't flood here) has info on your audio chipset...
<thoreauputic> xed: OK
<xed> So..
<crimsun> ah, the snd-atiixp stuff.
<HillTops> dash, ooops that gave many errors. I guess I don't understand this media folder. I'm used to dealing with /dev and /mnt
<crimsun> xed: what version?
<thoreauputic> xed: if crimsun has time, maybe he could look at your pastebin output - he knows a bout sound
<crimsun> xed: (cat /proc/asound/version)
<dash> HillTops: well, it's just another directory
<thoreauputic> ah , thanks crimsun
<xed> crimsun, Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<dash> HillTops: no different from /mnt really
<xed> "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).
<xed> Compiled on Oct 12 2004 for kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386."
<dash> HillTops: or any other dir
<xed> ello....?
<HillTops> dash, OK, but the mount command wants two folders and I don't know what goes with /media/windows
<xed> crimsun, ..
<crimsun> xed: the version of ALSA included with warty's kernel is too old to support your sound chipset properly.
<sunnie> crimsun: unfortunately, there isn't something in that list that equates to the name of my soundcard, or has audio in it
<crimsun> xed: please be patient.
<xed> crimsun, sorry =(
<dash> HillTops: no, it wants a device and a directory
<dash> HillTops: do you know what device your windows partition is on?
<Quarupt> anyone in here have any luck getting fglrx working?
<dash> Quarupt: yeah
<HillTops> dash, Hmmm Yes, windows is on /dev/hdb1 normaly
<crimsun> xed: the surefire way of getting it working is to dist-upgrade to Hoary. However - you may try installing the 'alsa-source' package from the 'universe' repository.
<dash> HillTops: then use that, silly ;)
<Quarupt> dash, i followed the directions on the Ubuntu guide, but when i startx with the driver, i get stuck in 800x600
<xed> crimsun, alright... and I do this by "sudo apt-get install alsa-source" ...?
<crimsun> xed: once you install 'alsa-source', you need to install 'build-essential', 'fakeroot', 'build-essential', and 'kernel-package'.
<dash> Quarupt: bummer
<crimsun> xed: correct
<xed> crimsun: And I do that same command with each of those.. except with the different packages?
<crimsun> sunnie: sec.
<HillTops> dash, mount /dev/hdb1 gets mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<crimsun> xed: you can actually put all the packages on one line
<dash> HillTops: so... tell it where to mount it
<xed> crimsun, it couldn't find the alsa-source package
<sunnie> crimsun: no problems.  thank you.
<xed> You said from the universe repository...
<crimsun> xed: make sure you have the 'universe' repository enabled.
<dash> Quarupt: you will need to edit your X config.
<xed> Hmm..
<xed> I thought I did
<xed> let me check
<Quarupt> can anyone help me get the driver working correctly?
<crimsun> xed: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<xed> what the!?
<xed> I thought.. ..>.<
<xed> I uncomment those two lines and it should work >.<!
<crimsun> xed: you have to remember to Reload
<HillTops> dash,  mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows      did the trick.  Thank you for staying with me.  :/
<crimsun> (using Synaptic)
<xed> crimsun, what do you mean reload?
<crimsun> (or sudo apt-get update)
<xed> oh.. right.. it just told me to do that...
<xed> I should hurt myself..
<dash> HillTops: it is a pity that the installer did not read your mind! it gets so many other things right these days i get surprised when it doesn't
<xed> how do I go about installing all those packages with only one command line?
<dash> HillTops: oh waiiit
<dash> HillTops: you're using the live cd?
<thoreauputic> xed: just leave a space between packages :)
<xed> oh.. sweet
<thoreauputic> xed , sudo apt-get install pack1 pack2 pack3
<xed> thoreauputic, thank you
<xed> crimsun, why did you have 'build-essential' twice in there...? do i install it twice?
<thoreauputic> xed: no
<thoreauputic> he repeated himself ;)
<thoreauputic> once is quite enough ;-)
<xed> Ah, *pwhew*
<HillTops> dash, liveCD latest release.  And now I see the disk in a window, all is well. Thanks.  It could have been easier like other distros but this is the first time I have gotten this far with ubuntu -- even warty.
<thoreauputic> it wouldn't matter
<xed> Alright.... hmm..
<xed> So I'm done installing those
<dash> HillTops: well it makes more sense, they can only put a fixed setup on the cd
<thoreauputic> xed , the second one would be ignored I think
<xed> i hope so
<thoreauputic> heh
<crimsun> sunnie: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<xed> crimsun, I am done installing the suggested packages.
<crimsun> xed: ok, uname -r ?
<xed> crimsun: 2.6.8.1-3-386
<sunnie> k
<crimsun> xed: hmm, you must not have dist-upgraded, since there are errata kernels
<xed> errata kernels? and .. wha? dist-upgraded?
<crimsun> xed: what cpu is in that machine?
<sunnie> snd_intel8x0           29984  0
<xed> crimsun, P4 2.8GHz (w/ HT).. but its not a true HT anyways =/
<crimsun> xed: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-686 linux-headers-2.6.8.1-5-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5-686
<crimsun> sunnie: please paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.ca
<xed> weeee look at it go
<Quarupt> Can anyone help me with fglrx
<xed> crimsun, done
<Quarupt> please
<Quarupt> no one in ATI is awake
<thoreauputic> xed: wow, you must have a big pipe there!
<xed> big.. pipe?
<xed> connection?
<thoreauputic> xed: it already downloaded all that?
<xed> ..cable. 3Mbits... or so I'm told!
<sunnie> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/6890
* thoreauputic is insanely jealous
<xed> thoreauputic, it was 43 or so MB =|
<xed> not big
<thoreauputic> xed: that would take me hours...
<xed> crimsun, done installing..
<xed> thoreauputic, what sort of connection are you on/'
<xed> ?*
<thoreauputic> dilaup
<thoreauputic> dialup
<Quarupt> Anyone here good with xoeg
<Quarupt> xorg
<dazed> hey thore
<Quarupt> i could really use some help
<thoreauputic> dazed: :)
<xed> thoreauputic, thats probably why it would take hours.. =|
<thoreauputic> xed: indeed
<plex0r> I OWN YOU ALL
<dazed> lol :) im at my friends house on nice conn...plex0r is him hahah
<thoreauputic> plex0r: cogratulations
<crimsun> xed: ok, now cd /usr/src
<dazed> he got me into nix except hes not even on nix box
<crimsun> xed: make sure your user is in the 'src' group
<Quarupt> someone must be boored enough to help me
<plex0r> ty baby
<plex0r> i love you
<xed> crimsun, what do you mean by "make sure"
<plex0r> let me sex u
<schasi> Quarupt: Well the one bored enough doesnt know what your problem is
<crimsun> xed: groups $USER|grep src
<thoreauputic> xed: type   groups    and see if one of them is "src"
<xed> crimsun, done
<HillTops> dash, I had followed info here: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#automountfat   but they didn't make it clear there how to mount it: # mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows     perhaps elsewhere. Thanks again.
<johnnybezak> hey guys i just updated to hoary, how do i change back to the sexy warty xcursors?
<crimsun> sunnie: getting to it.
<sunnie> crimsun: it's okay, i know you're helping someone else. i'll be patient.
<Quarupt> schasi, I followed the directions on ubuntu guide for switching to the fglrx driver for Xorg, and it worked, but im stuck in 800x600 and cant switch
<xed> sunnie, sorry. I suck =(
<sunnie> xed: don't worry about it dude.  i hope things work for you
<schasi> Now _that_ does describe your problem
<schasi> lets see if anyone can answer it ;-)
<Quarupt> lol, so your saying you can't
<Quarupt> cause i allready asked
<xed> so.. I'm stuck here wondering why there is no "src" after I typed in 'groups' as thoreauputic suggested..
<Quarupt> at least your not stuck in 800x600
<schasi> Quarupt: Yep i can't, im on windowsxp atm
<Quarupt> lol
<schasi> Im stuck with windows xp
<schasi> I think that's worse
<thoreauputic> xed: type   sudo adduser (yourusername)  src
<Quarupt> come on guys the damn Gnome icon is bigger than my cat
<thoreauputic> without the () of course
<sunnie> lol schasi
<xed> thoreauputic, done and DONE
<xed> now what do I do?
<thoreauputic> xed:  log out and in again
<xed> ...
<schasi> More on my Windows XP issue l8er, gotta go, school
<thoreauputic> for it to take effect
<xed> thoreauputic, that should make my sound work?
<thoreauputic> no
<Quarupt> someone up for a challenge come on
<xed> Alright then, brb, I guess
<thoreauputic> xed just adds you to the src group :)
<schasi> Quarupt: Did you try changing the /etc/X11 or Xorg or whatever /XF86conf?
<tizen> xer: figure it out.
* tizen is in in a really bad mood
<crimsun> sunnie: are you using warty or hoary?
<Quarupt> changing it to what the directions just say to change the driver
<sunnie> crimsun: i'm on hoary.
<tizen> i went you to the bars tonight and got jumped on the way home
<tizen> you = out
<Quarupt> grrr
<xed> Done
<xed> logged out and logged in
<Quarupt> this really sucks balls
<crimsun> xed: cd /usr/src
<xed> crimsun, done
<crimsun> xed: tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<xed> crimsun, done
<crimsun> sunnie: make sure you have the 'universe' repository enabled, then sudo apt-get install fakeroot build-essential kernel-package linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<crimsun> sunnie: also ensure that your user is in the 'src' group
<xed> crimsun is the ownage
<crimsun> xed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<Quarupt> someone must be good with Xorg in here
<sunnie> crimsun: i have the universe repository enabled, i need to sudo the rest of those aps...and by ensuring i'm in the src group, do i cd into that folder?
<johnnybezak> Quarupt: just google it
<crimsun> xed: make sure you choose the atiixp (_not_ atiixpm) driver
<Quarupt> i have
<xed> okay, I'm in some sort of set up.
<xed> "Build ALSA driver with ISA PnP?"
<crimsun> sunnie: yeah, but you need to be a member of the 'src' group to untar the driver source
<crimsun> xed: no
<xed> So, I choose.. no?
<crimsun> xed: correct
<xed> "Build ALSA driver with debugging code?"
<xed> ...
<crimsun> xed: yes
<sunnie> crimsun: how do i know i'm a member of the 'src' group?  i'm really sorry crimsun, i'm a newbie at this.
<crimsun> sunnie: groups|grep src
<xed> You said to choose 'atiixp', right crimsun?
<crimsun> xed: correct
<xed> okay, so I did that..
<xed> now what?
<sunnie> crimsun: it returned nothing
<xed> It took me back to the CLI
<crimsun> sunnie: sudo adduser $USER src
<thoreauputic> sunnie: sudo adduser (yourusername) src
<crimsun> sunnie: then you need to either log in on another console, or log out and back into GNOME
<viper12> evening/morning all.
<crimsun> xed: now cd modules/alsa-driver
<sunnie> crimsun: alright it has added me to the group src. i'll brb
<xed> crimsun, DONE
<xed> ...whoops
<xed> sorry about the caps
<crimsun> xed: fakeroot debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-5-686/ KVERS=2.6.8.1-5-686
<viper12> that quarupt sure has the problems don't he?
<thoreauputic> xed: acceptable for emphasis ;-)
<xed> OooOO.. this thing is making use of my PC
<xed> crimsun, done
<crimsun> xed: cd ..
<crimsun> xed: ls|grep .deb
<viper12> anyone here install array 5 or 6 on a dell dimension 2400? I'm noticing flat panel wackiness with it. (login screen is blank until ctrl/alt away and then back.)
<sunnie> crimsum: i'm back! :)
<sunnie> *crimsun (sorry)
<xed> crimsun, Done
<crimsun> xed: do you see an alsa-modules...deb ?
<xed> alsa-modules-2.6.8.1-5-686_1.0.5a-1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<crimsun> xed: sudo dpkg -i alsa-modules*deb
<xed> crimsun, thats what I see
<xed> crimsun, "No configuration file found for ALSA 1.0.
<xed> "
<crimsun> xed: but dpkg successfully installs the package?
<ferris> does anyone know of a html authoring suite like dreamweaver for debian?
<crimsun> sunnie: cd /usr/src && tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<viper12> ferris.....would screem work?
<xed> crimsun, check #flood
<crimsun> sunnie: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<ferris> viper12, i will check it out
<sunnie> ferris: you could go through the repositories @ http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/
<viper12> its in the packages.  looks pretty complete.
<sunnie> crimsun: alright i'll do that.
<crimsun> sunnie: make sure you answer "no" to isa pnp, "yes" to debug - and choose the "azx" driver
<crimsun> xed: no errors, correct?
<xed> err..
<crimsun> xed: dpkg -l alsa-modules-2.6.8.1-5-686|grep ^ii
<xed> Well other than the "No configuration file found for ALSA 1.0"
<xed> crimsun, ii  alsa-modules-2 1.0.5a-1ubuntu Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (drivers)
<xed> Thats what it be saying
<BobaFett> guys...is there a simple way of updating from warty to hoary?
<viper12> yes boba.
<BobaFett> apt-get something?
<dash> it's quite easy, just edit your sources.list and update and upgrade
<sunnie> crimsun: it's giving me errors as an output such as "no such file or directory"
<BobaFett> so, its apt-get update and thats it? O.o
<viper12> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2555
<thoreauputic> xed: looks like it's installed
<viper12> that link boba will give you all da' info.
<xed> thoreauputic, installed..eh?
<xed> how do I go about testing to see if my sound is working?
<thoreauputic> wait for crimsun - he's the expert
<xed> thoreauputic, alrighty
<crimsun> xed: you'll be able to tell for sure after a reboot. Keep these two (2) points in mind: [1]  1.0.5a may be too old still, but it's much newer than the 1.0.4 you're currently using; [b]  it works in Hoary, which has 1.0.8
<xed> crimsun, alrighty.... so should I reboot.. or .. log out/log in?
<crimsun> xed: and [2]  you'll need to unmute your mixer sliders after you reboot using either alsamixer or GNOME's Volume Control
<BobaFett> Thanks people!
<crimsun> xed: it's probably easiest to reboot
<viper12> np boba
<BobaFett> looks fairly simple xd
<xed> crimsun, allllrighty
<xed> but before I do
<crimsun> sunnie: which command gave you that error?
<xed> I best get some video codecs installed too...
<crimsun> xed: grab 'w32codecs' from debian-marillat
<sunnie> crimsun: tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<crimsun> sunnie: pwd
<viper12> just my 2 cents xed..........but um.....one thing at a time huh?  troubleshooting wise...fix one before adding to it? ;)
<xed> crimsun, what do you mean by "grab" from where?
<crimsun> sunnie: it should report /usr/src
<xed> what's debian -marillat?
<crimsun> xed: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Panzerboy> Hello Ubuntu people!
<thoreauputic> xed: first see if sound works
<viper12> :)
<xed> allrighty I guess
<xed> brb I guess
<thoreauputic> xed: patience, Grasshopper ;)
<sunnie> crimsun: yes, it says /usr/src
<viper12> lol...well said throeau
<thoreauputic> hehe
<crimsun> sunnie: sudo apt-get install alsa-source
<viper12> better than I'm spelling at this time of the evening. lol
<viper12> and hello panzer.
<sunnie> crimsun: it tells me that alsa-source is the newest version
<crimsun> sunnie: ls /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<viper12> would there be any reason for the login/splash to be 1280x1024 when the users desktop is set to 10x7.....and xorg has been purged of the 1280x1024 settings?
<intero> hello
<sunnie> crimsun: yes, it is here.
<BobaFett> I updated my repos and did the dist-update, but nothing happened! guess I had all I needed...how can I check my Ubuntu version?
<intero> how much does ubuntu require for the root partition? (assuming i'll do / /home and swap)
<crimsun> viper12: make sure 1280x1024 has been purged from all Depths' Modes
<crimsun> viper12: and ensure that you restarted gdm after editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dash> intero: my root partition is 1GB
<dash> but i use
<dash> er
<dash> but i use LVM for all the other partitions
<bestadvocate> does anyone use and like ether of the gnome browsers?
<crimsun> sunnie: and you typed "tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2" ?
<viper12> crimsun...did that.  and a full reboot, and the splash STILL comes up 12x10......which causes an error and black screen on the flat panel...wierdest thing..  alt f1 away and back, and screen is there, but...done the purge and such...keeps happening.
<intero> dash: okay, so say 3 gb would do i think. thanks
<sunnie> crimsun: yes, i just checked it again. no errors in typing :(
<dash> intero: LVM will make sure you never have to worry about that again :)
<viper12> tried them besta......but i'm a fox guy.
<bestadvocate> oh crap, i asked for that, Synaptic just froze uninstalling galeon
<crimsun> sunnie: wait, what sort of "no file or directory" errors is it?
<BobaFett> uname -a ... nevermind xD
<crimsun> sunnie: are they, rather
<intero> dash: will learn it then ;) thanks for the hints, take care!
<bestadvocate> this is weird, synaptic wont let me mess with the screen
<sunnie> crimsun: for example, tar: modules/alsa-driver/pci/azx/patch_realtek.c: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<crimsun> sunnie: groups|grep src
<sunnie> crimsun: mm hm, did that and it returned nothing.
<crimsun> sunnie: uh huh. So that's why you're getting those errors; your user wasn't added properly to the 'src' group.
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: where did you get galeon? it isn't in the repos as far as I can see...
<crimsun> sunnie: so let's try again: sudo adduser <your username> src
<viper12> too late thoreau......he booked.
<jeavis> How I can see my free space in hard disk
<sunnie> crimsun: crimsun: it says i'm already a member of src
<viper12> several ways to do that jeavis........gui or text?
<thoreauputic> viper12: I think he did something wicked witha debian reo ;)
<pirre> jeavis: man df
<thoreauputic> *repo
<crimsun> jeavis: with Applications>System Tools>System Monitor, or use df -h
<viper12> lmao thoreau, that was my thought as well............disasters waiting to happen that way. ;)
<thoreauputic> viper12: indeed
<crimsun> sunnie: yet ,,groups|grep src'' returns null?
<sunnie> crimsun: mm hm, yup
<thoreauputic> I heard galeon wouldn't build so it was left out....
<johnwlittle> and also b/c it isnt firefox :)
<viper12> I'd read something about that cruising forums as well...don't remember specifics, but.....
* thoreauputic likes galeon, hence interest
<crimsun> sunnie: is your username "aoede"?
<sunnie> crimsun: yup.  that's what i put.
<crimsun> sunnie: ok, and that matches ,,echo $USER'', I presume
<sockler> im having trouble getting online, i can see the router, but i cant do anything else
<viper12> its funny, I decide to get my father off of windows.....and every problem possible with a linux install is ocurring on his box......lmao....really putting me through my paces.
<sunnie> crimsun: yes, echo returns my username
<crimsun> sunnie: and you logged out and back in completely?
<thoreauputic> viper12: funny how that happens - I was trying to convert a friend and had a sorcerer's apprentice experience with her printer... :/
<viper12> sockler...you say you can see the router...is the connection dhcp from the router, or a static address.
<sockler> i set the IP manually, because my router doesnt have DHCP
<sockler> what should the gateway be?
<sunnie> crimsun: yes i did. should i restart ubuntu again, just to see, because i only exited to the login screen last time.
<viper12> thoreauputic,  funny you should mention that.......his printer....lexmark.  his video....integrated brookdale.......his netcard.....wavelan d-link (crippled one).......etc.
<crimsun> sunnie: nah, it's not absolutely imperative
<crimsun> sunnie: we'll just continue with a slightly more hackish method
<thoreauputic> viper12: heh - so he thinks Linux is crippled, I guess? :)
<viper12> sockler, if standard, it would be something like:  192.168.0.1
<Panzerboy> do any of you guys have any experience with rdesktop/tsclient?
<sockler> it didnt work on that
<crimsun> sunnie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<sunnie> crimsun: :) devious.  alright what do i do?
<sunnie> crimsun: k
<viper12> thoreauputic, lol...he loves it.  I chaned the desktop to 1 click, gave him the suede icons, and he's in heaven.....its getting printing and wireless going and this stupid flatpanel error that's blowing my brain cells at the moment. lol
<crimsun> sunnie: make sure you answer "no" to isa pnp, "yes" to debug code - and choose the azx driver
<viper12> is this a wifi or standard router connection sock?
<crimsun> (apologies if you've already done that once)
<thoreauputic> viper12: just keep the hair you tear out in a handy place - you might want it later ;-)
<sunnie> crimsun: no no, it's alright. k i did that.
<sockler> this particular computer is connected standard
<viper12> lol thoreauputic ........good idea.......but it is...later.......and i'm one of the lucky ones hair wise. ;)
<viper12> okay sockler, what type of router is it?
<thoreauputic> :)
<crimsun> sunnie: ok, now sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<sockler> wrt54g
<sockler> i have winXP on the same box and that can access the internet
<sunnie> crimsun: no errors
<crimsun> sunnie: cd modules/alsa-driver
<viper12> one recommendation sockler.......if xp can see the net, boot that side, go to the network settings and write down how its configured.......then bounce back to linux and dup those nuimbers.
<sunnie> crimsun: okay
<crimsun> sunnie: sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/ KVERS=$(uname -r)
<viper12> if you can see the router sockler.......then you at least know that linux is set up properly for networking......its just not "pointed" the right way "out", if you get my meaning.
<taras> hi anyone else have problems with ubuntu's 2.6.11 and ALPS touchpads?
<viper12> 2.6.11?
<viper12> :O
<viper12> since when?
<sockler> alright thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> viper12: since a few days
<taras> it craps out my mouse support
<sockler> brb
<crimsun> viper12: prelim 2.6.11 packages have been in universe for weeks.
<viper12> thoreauputic, .......how the hell did i miss that????
<viper12> lmao.
<xed> oookaaay
<viper12> oh........prelim.....that's why.  doh. lol
<taras> and when i enable the driver for it in x..it dies badly after first mouse click
<crimsun> viper12: they're also in universe, not main.
<xed> so i think i might've ruined my graphical interface
<xed> I'm on desktop now
<crimsun> viper12: seeing how when they were created, 2.6.11 was still in -rc
<xed> I was previously messing around with the fglrx
<xed> now it just boots up in.. the little dos like thing..
<xed> No GNOME
<xed> the error is something like couldn't load your gnome..
<crimsun> xed: did you install the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<xed> I c-- wha?
<viper12> yep crimsun....don't mind me...its gettin' late.  I've stayed away from the .11's until they get closer...which I oughta go snag as they're "closer" now.
<crimsun> xed: presuming you rebooted into the newer kernel
<xed> crimsun: negative
<xed> i'm on my desktop (windows)
<xed> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<xed> I was following those instructions before your help to figure out if i needed to install video drivers
<thoreauputic> xed: :/  change *one* thing at a time when troubleshooting
<xed> and so I might've screwed up someting
<xed> thoreauputic: I didn't change anything..that was before I got help here
<crimsun> xed: what was the last step you performed?
<xed> now I think I might've destroyed something
<crimsun> xed: I doubt you destroyed anything
<xed> crimsun: "sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
<xed> crimsun: well how do i get back into the graphical interface?
<xed> I don't like this dos-like thing ._.  it scares me
<thoreauputic> xed: you get to love it ;-)
<thoreauputic> xed: gives you control
<Agrajag> don't you DARE call it dos-like
<xed> I'm sorry
<thoreauputic> hahaha
<dash> Agrajag: hah
<ygnome> xed: don't insult bash like that
<xed> I'm goin go get owned in here
<xed> Sorry
<dash> the way you insult bash is like this
<crimsun> xed: hmm. Take a look at your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and make sure the Driver was actually changed from "ati" to "fglrx"
* thoreauputic beats xed senseless witha bash manual
<dash> "sheeeesh why isn't zsh default in ubuntu yet"
<viper12> lmao...............don't feel bad xed.......not all of us prefer the command line.......but in linux it IS more efficient. ;)
* crimsun pats ~/.zprofile
<sunnie> crimsun: yay it's done.
<crimsun> :D
<xed> crimsun: what do you mean "take a look"
<crimsun> sunnie: cd ..
<sunnie> crimsun: mm hm
<crimsun> xed: open /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 in an editor, for instance, sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<thoreauputic> xed:  less  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<thoreauputic> either
<dash> xed: it is only recently that linux users have been able to avoid the terminal for long periods of time :) ubuntu is a big step in that dept
<crimsun> sunnie: ls|grep alsa-driver
<crimsun> sunnie: err, ls alsa-driver*deb
<sunnie> crimsun: returned with nothing.
<dazed> im so fucked up w00h00
<crimsun> sunnie: pwd
<crimsun> sunnie: are you sure the compilation didn't error out?
<xed> crimsun: how would I check to see if it has changed from "ati" to fglrx
<crimsun> (e.g., fail with an error(s))
<sunnie> crimsun: yup, no errors.  it didn't say anything after the spew of text going up the terminal.  pwd returns /usr/src/modules
<xed> I want my graphical interface back =(
<Panzerboy> xed: you really want to use fglrx?
<Panzerboy> you need it for some games, or?
<xed> Panzerboy: I don't know what that is..?
<xed> I just thought I had to do it
<xed> Now that I did it.. its gone
<Panzerboy> cause ati drivers are not really that good
<xed> I want my gnome back!
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> wait just a sec
<xed> Panzerboy: How would I go about getting rid of this.. and going back to my normalness witht he interface and the graphical-ness
<Panzerboy> just a sec
<xed> allrighty
<Quarupt> man im giving up on Fglrx
<sunnie> crimsun: i type in ls|grep alsa-driver*deb?
<Panzerboy> xed: ok man
<Panzerboy> so
<Panzerboy> you are in the command line now or in windows?
<sunnie> crimsun: or is it ls alsa-driver/
<xed> Right now I'm on desktop which as windows.. and on laptop.. in the commandline..
<Panzerboy> oh, good
<xed> which LOOKS like dos..all black.and white
* xed hides
<Panzerboy> so you want to fix the laptop, right?
<xed> yes
<Panzerboy> ok
<thoreauputic> xed: heretic!
<xed> the desktop I plan to destroy
<Panzerboy> are u using hoary or warty?
<xed> warty
<Panzerboy> ok
<Panzerboy> do a ls /etc/X11
<crimsun> sunnie: actually it's: ls alsa-driver*deb
* Panzerboy doesn't remember the name of the XFree config file :P
<crimsun> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ;)
<Panzerboy> crimsun: :-)
<xed> th..was just going to say that
<dazed> hey whats the easiest way to check hd space?
<thoreauputic> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<sunnie> crimsun: oh lol k one moment
<xed> was just in that file a minute ago. =
<xed> =
<johnnybezak> hey guys are there any other good icon themes for gnome, that are complete, like have icons for most things?
<crimsun> dazed: df -h
<xed> =|
<thoreauputic> dazed: df -h
<Panzerboy> xed: now type less /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<dazed> thanks
<Panzerboy> look for Section "Device"
<sunnie> crimsun: ls: alsa-driver*deb: No such file or directory
<Panzerboy> and tell us what's there
<xed> ...
<xed> lots of stuff?
<crimsun> sunnie: ls *.deb
<Panzerboy> ummm
<xed> Lots of text
<xed> First line
<Panzerboy> what is the Driver ?
<uMkulu> the Driver is, like, an rpm
<Panzerboy> fglrx?
<crimsun> xed: type /fglrx
<xed> Err....
<xed> found it under
<xed> "Section "Device"
<Panzerboy> yes
<sunnie> crimsun: alsa-modules-2.6.10-4-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> the bot is spreading misinformation... :/
<xed> Identifier: "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 9100 U3 (R200 IGP)"
<crimsun> sunnie: err, sorry, I'm tired. Yes, that's the correct file.
<xed> ...ook..there's no semicolon there
<xed> then it says
<Panzerboy> xed: and Driver is fglrx?
<xed> Driver "fglrx"
<Panzerboy> ok
<Panzerboy> good
<xed> ...
<xed> =(
<Panzerboy> is there anything like BusID there?
<_dev_> anyone here use 1350 wlan card broadcom?
<crimsun> sunnie: sudo dpkg -i alsa*.deb
<xed> Yeah
<Panzerboy> besides the other crap
<Panzerboy> ok
<Panzerboy> now
<Panzerboy> press q
<xed> doen
<Panzerboy> you should get to the prompt again
<Panzerboy> now
<Panzerboy> type sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-34
<Quarupt> Someone please help me with fglrx
<Panzerboy> sorry, without the 3 :P
<ferris> crimsun, what is the command to set the (fastest) connection to the repositories
<xed> done
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: oops
<Quarupt> Panzerboy, you have ati?
<Panzerboy> go to the Device section
<tga> more ATI talk?
<Cube-ness> anybody know why recently things are way slow and laggy in hoary? like gui updates?  same issue on my desktop and laptop, nvidia and ati respectively
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: :-)
<Panzerboy> Quarupt: nope
<Panzerboy> tga: are u on yahoo mess?
<xed> alright
<Quarupt> tga,  im having round 2 with this fglrx
<Panzerboy> tga: i wanna test smth
<crimsun> ferris: apt-spy ?
<xed> Panzerboy: I'm there
<sunnie> crimsun: it's okay, i'm really appreciating your help.  thanks.  k, so i typed in that command and now everything is done.
<Panzerboy> xed: delete everything besides Identifier, Driver and BusID
<xed> err..
<ferris> yes thanks
<xed> what do you mean "everything"
<xed> Just erase it?
<sunnie> alsa-modules-2.6.10-4-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<tga> Panzerboy: yeah, I replied but you never wrote back
<thoreauputic> umm
<sunnie> sorry
<Panzerboy> just in the Device section
<xed> Wouldn't it be better to comment it out or something?
<crimsun> sunnie: and after you reboot, everything should work. You may have to unmute and adjust the mixer sliders using alsamixer or GNOME's Volume Control
<Panzerboy> xed: only there !!!
<Panzerboy> xed: ok, comment then :P
<Quarupt> tga,  ya think of anything else i could try?
<xed> By putting a # infront of the lines, yes?
<Panzerboy> yes
<Panzerboy> let only those 3
<Panzerboy> and then
<xed> So what do I not comment out?
<Panzerboy> Identifier, Driver and BusID
<xed> To the left of those words, I put a # infront of it?
<Quarupt> I mean, there has to be a way to get this driver working correctly
<Panzerboy> no
<Panzerboy> man
<tga> Quarupt: not really.. I'm not getting anywhere with my card either
<sunnie> crimsun: thank you so much for taking the time to help me.  I'll try it out after I reboot and hopefully everything will work as planned.
<Panzerboy> for all the OTHER ones you put a # in front of the line
<Panzerboy> you let those 3 uncommented
<Quarupt> tga, yea but my card is actually supposed to be supported by this driver
<sunnie> crimsun: thanks again.  ...er...and don't overwork yourself, if you're tired, you should rest. anyways, thanks.
<Quarupt> who tests the latest warty beta's? or is Warty done?
<viper12> warty is not beta.  its hoary that's beta.
<Quarupt> i know lol
<viper12> :/
<Quarupt> but they keep adding higher versions of Warty
<Quarupt> where are they coming from?
<crimsun> Quarupt: "higher versions of warty"?
<Quarupt> like 4.10
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: no, just security updates
<Quarupt> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9831
<viper12> there are no higher version numbers of warty. 4.10 IS warty.
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: that's the original number
<Quarupt> Oh okay i see
<crimsun> super-warty!
<Quarupt> Man i just want my damn fgrlx to work
<Quarupt> #ati isnt very helpful
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: 2004, month 10 = 4.10
<thoreauputic> hence Hoary 5.04
<crimsun> Quarupt: what precisely isn't working - and what precisely have you attempted?
<viper12> woot.....an easy fix.  got sockler taken care of.....his router had dhcp enabled, and he didn't know it. lol.  sometimes the easy ones are the best. :)
<Quarupt> crimsun, i followed the directions on ubuntuguide and it worked fine except i was stuck in 800x600
<crimsun> viper12: =)
<Quarupt> so we tried different syncs and modules
<crimsun> Quarupt: did you inspect the log file?
<Quarupt> didnt get anywhere
<viper12> I've been there and worn his t-shirt before.....sometimes another person's "nudge" is all it takes.
<Quarupt> yes me and tga and a guy from #ati
<Quarupt> but ill pastebin it if ya wanna look at it
<Quarupt> but im currently back in the ati driver
<viper12> just curious quarupt, but in the xorg,conf file.......what resolutions are listed there?  and did you change the ati listing to fglrx in that file as well? (just checkin'.)
<Quarupt> how else would i have gotten it to load the driver
<Quarupt> and i beleive we left it with 1024x768 800x600 and 640x480
<Quarupt> i know the driver was working cause glxgears was fly'n
<viper12> in whatrez quarupt?
<Quarupt> but it doesnt matter when the icons were bigger than my head
<Quarupt> viper12, 8x6
<johnnybezak> whats a good text based irc client?
<crimsun> johnnybezak: irssi
<Quarupt> irsii
* tga remembers running redhat 5.2 in 320x200
<johnnybezak> thnx
<viper12> just curious, but are you on a flat panel or crt quarupt?
<tga> johnnybezak: irssi-text
<Quarupt> i wasnt aware that irsii had an x client
<johnnybezak> apparently
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: used to
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: I think development stopped
<Quarupt> you might look at bitchx to its okay, but i prefer irsii
<crimsun> Quarupt: irssi actually has "any" X Windows client ;)
<sunnie> crimsun: thanks!  everything is working.  although I want to ask you for one more favor, if possible.
<crimsun> Quarupt: just configure irssi to work as a proxy, then use any graphical irc client to access it. There are instructions on irssi.org
<sunnie> crimsun: could you repeat the packages i needed during the initial stages of this sound process?
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys is there a way of having a window not draw all fo the menubar/scrolls etc
<thoreauputic> crimsun: interesting!
<Quarupt> okay crimsun anyways back to my screwed up driver
<sunnie> crimsun: cause i want to know for future reference. :( i didn't get the log files of those.
<crimsun> sunnie: do you mean which packages you needed to install? If so - fakeroot, build-essential, kernel-package, linux-headers-$(uname -r), alsa-source
<sunnie> crimsun: yes perfect.  thank you so much
<crimsun> sunnie: keep in mind that you only need to install those packages once (unless you continually reinstall distros)
<o2> Is someone running array-6 with an atheros chipset ?
<Quarupt> how can i make a script that does this : cd /home/sean/Limewire  then  ./runLime   ?
<johnnybezak> johnnybezak: test
<shock> .test
<viper12> ing
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: you shouldn't need to: just give the full path
<viper12> :D
<crimsun> Quarupt: why not just ~/Limewire/runLime ?
<sunnie> crimsun: *nods* i know. i just needed to write it down because i will be holding an installfest soon on my campus using ubuntu as our main distro.
<johnnybe1ak> guys do i have a nick?
<Quarupt> cause it only works when i call it within the directory
<crimsun> sunnie: excellent :-)
<thoreauputic> johnnybe1ak: sure
<johnnybe1ak> thoreauputic: thanks, in the text client its not showing up its just blank (probably a colour problem)
<shock> johnnybe1ak - jup
<sunnie> crimsun: yes, so just in case someone comes in with a new board like mine, i know how to solve that problem.  thanks to you, now i sort of do.
<viper12> lol........sort of do beats sort of don't any day of the week. :D
<thoreauputic> johnnybe1ak: if it's irssi, you can get lots of themes
<thoreauputic> different colours etc
<crimsun> you can even theme irssi like bx  *shudder*  ;-)
<thoreauputic> johnnybe1ak: check irssi.org
<thoreauputic> crimsun: heh :)
<jeavis> I have a pc and I cant install ubuntu
<jeavis> how I can install
<Panzerboy> jeavis: why ?
<johnnybe1ak> thoreauputic: it was just my terminal colours off
<thoreauputic> ok
<xed> the greatness that is #ubuntu
<jeavis> Panzerboy: The pc freeze in partitions
<Panzerboy> xed: :-)
<Panzerboy> jeavis: hmmm ... strage
<Panzerboy> strange that is :)
<Panzerboy> jeavis: did you have any other linux installed on that hard drive?
<Panzerboy> or other os?
<johnnybe1ak> so do you guys know how to have a window show no menu/title/scroll bars etc. like xmms does?
<xed> Ubuntu makes my sound so loud
<xed> I love Ubuntu for that reason alone
<crimsun> got sound working? :-)
<xed> crimsun, thats why I love you
<crimsun> haha
<thoreauputic> xed: hehe - thought you were about to complain ;)
<viper12> lol
<crimsun> thoreauputic: as did I
<xed> now to work on the codecs!
<sunnie> i heart crimsun too.
<Panzerboy> johnnybe1ak: i don't know if metacity supports that
<xed> I heart crimsun.
<xed> we ALL do
<crimsun> aww
<xed> Well except for maybe that guy..!
* xed points to that guy
<viper12> sunnie, crimsun and xed..................they could pose for an ubuntu screen.  snicker. ;)
<xed> But I think he might just be a figment of my imagination.. so thats okay
* thoreauputic bows and scrapes before the mighty crimsun 
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Panzerboy> lol
* xed sits and points at figment of imagination
<xed> "Not like you killed someone"
<xed> -Judith (APC)
<crimsun> thoreauputic: bah ;)
<crimsun> team effort, no one person does it alone
<xed> What was that codec again, crimsun?
<crimsun> xed: w32codecs
<xed> thoreauputic, is real? I thought he/she was a figment of my imagination!
<thoreauputic> crimsun: well, you *are* impressively helpful, is all I meant :)
<sunnie> mmm open source developments...delicious.  always so delicious.
<viper12> and cheap too.
<viper12> ;)
<xed> Sometimes, I think crimsun is an extremely advanced AI bot..
<sunnie> lol
<sunnie> that's what we're trying to tell people on my campus.  CHEAP.
<xed> And I think that this is all some sort of sick conspiracy... then I realize that I AM crazy.
<viper12> just don't get em' dell dimension 2400's sunnie.............lol.
<thoreauputic> xed: nah, he's not a bot - bots make mistakes ;-)
<xed> thoreauputic, you got a point there...
<xed> So he's probably a spy then..
<sunnie> lol viper12.
<xed> That works for ubuntu
<xed> who goes around magically solving problems through the awesomeness that is his logic
<viper12> I'm laughing thru the tears........but winning the battle.
<Quarupt> Okay im gunna alien the damn limewire rpm so i dont have to deal with it being broke
<jeavis> Panzerboy: I can install mandrake
<Quarupt> anyone know the url where ya can get pro for free
<jeavis> Panzerboy: I cant install ubuntu
<xed> I have mandrake on my old desktop PII.. it sits there and does nothing because its not connected to the net.. -.-
<xed> but its an old version of mandrake
<crimsun> Quarupt: isn't limewire a gnutella client?
<xed> mandrake 6
<jeavis> Panzerboy: Is so estrenge I have ubuntu in two pc and I dont have problems
<Panzerboy> jeavis: well that's strage then
<Panzerboy> you say it freezes in partitioning?
<thoreauputic> xed: I like archaeology too ;-)
<xed> archaeology?
<xed> I like chicken.
<crimsun> (you mentioned "old")
<jeavis> Panzerboy: I can install ubuntu from the net
<viper12> lmao thoreauputic .......i was thinking fossils.
<Quarupt> crimsun, si
<xed> oh
<xed> the pentium 2
<crimsun> Quarupt: are you running Hoary?
<thoreauputic> and the mandrake 6...
<xed> Yeah, that PC runs smoother than my stupid devil HP desktop...
<Quarupt> si
<sunnie> the pentium2 IS a fossil .....
<xed> Devil HP Desktop more recent than the PII.. by like 5 years..
<crimsun> Quarupt: I would much appreciate if you test updated gtk-gnutella packages before I upload to universe
<crimsun> Quarupt: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ubuntu-motu/
<Panzerboy> jeavis: but not from a burned cd?
<johnnybe1ak> dont mess with the pentiums baby
<thoreauputic> sunnie: hey, i have a P200 mmx here!
<Quarupt> Its installed but i have to run it from a terminal i have added ot to my path linked to to /bin but nothiong works
<thoreauputic> sunnie: not running Ubuntu, though
<xed> crimsun, what was that link again? to the codecs...
<RattWork> I'm about to do an ubuntu install dualbooting XP
<Quarupt> lol crimsun thanx but gtk gnu sucks
<Panzerboy> xed: do you have marillat repo's added to sources.list?
<crimsun> xed: 'w32codecs' is in the debian-marillat repository; see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sunnie> lol thoreauputic: it's alright, i have a p1 sitting right next to me.  that one is still on windows98. *shudders* ah well not mine.
<Quarupt> lol limewire is way faster and has a better gui and more servers
<RattWork> how many partitions should I have?
<crimsun> Quarupt: fair 'nuff
<RattWork> I'd like: users, root, xp, shared data
<johnnybe1ak> what do you use crimsun
<RattWork> so that's like 5 partitions, right?
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: for?
<viper12> don't ferget swap RattWork
<johnnybe1ak> filesharing
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: I generally stick to bittorrent (btdownloadcurses)
<johnnybe1ak> (limewire)
<johnnybe1ak> crimsun: cool
* Panzerboy is using dc
<thoreauputic> sunnie: Debian Woody on my P200
<RattWork> vincent_: I think that IS 5 with swap
<viper12> smiles....and agrees with crimsun.  the blue frog be jess fine.
<xed> How do I get Gaim to minimize to the top tray rather than the bottom bar..?
<RattWork> a boot partition isn't really neccessary, right?
<joeblow1234> RattWork : no it isnt
<thoreauputic> RattWork: right
<Panzerboy> xed: close it
<sunnie> thoreauputic: ah.  what's debian woody like?
<crimsun> xed: click the icon in the tray ;)
<Panzerboy> click the x
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys i have the standard hoary sources, and i want to install mplayer
<thoreauputic> sunnie: rock solid but kind of outdated, of course
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: which cpu?
<johnnybe1ak> ppc
<joeblow1234> johnnybe1ak : i found that compiling it is the easiest
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: make sure you enable multiverse
<thoreauputic> sunnie: when I say solid, i mean it!
<johnnybe1ak> it shows up
<joeblow1234> crimsun : the codecs provided on www.mplayerhq.hu, will they work on
<joeblow1234> PPC/Linux
<xed> crimsun, that just closes it =(
<johnnybe1ak> but when i try install it it says it depends on an uninstallable package
<johnnybe1ak> libavcodec2
<jeavis> Panzerboy: Yes not from a burned cd
<joeblow1234> johnnybe1ak : download the source code from http://www.mplayerhq.hu and then compile it
<viper12> xed........if you add the gaim app to the top panel it will minimize there.  if you've got it added to the bottome panel then remove it and add it to the top.
<crimsun> xed: clicking the tray icon should minimize to/restore from tray
<johnnybe1ak> joeblowd1234: i tried with warty and it wouldnt compile ill give it another go
<johnnybe1ak> cos i installed hoary
<crimsun> joeblow1234: yeah, but make sure you don't pick the i386 ones
<bigcx2> hey
<xed> viper12, how do i put it on the top tray?
<joeblow1234> crimsun : they dont offer a choice, there is just a single essential codecs package
<bigcx2> can anyone tell me how to blacklist things on startup
<sunnie> thoreauputic: ic...lol okay then.  what other distros have you tried?
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: there appear to be mplayer-altivec, mplayer-powerpc, and mplayer-g4 packages
<jeavis> how I un tar a .tar.bz2
<Panzerboy> jeavis: then maybe it's a problem with the cd
<bigcx2> modules
<Panzerboy> jeavis: or with the iso
<crimsun> jeavis: tar xfj foo.tar.bz2
<Panzerboy> jeavis: did you check the iso with md5sum before burning it ?
<bigcx2> blacklisting modules anybody?
<viper12> on the top panel xed, just right click, select +add to panel..........
<johnnybe1ak> crimsun: yeah i tried the powerpc and g4
<jeavis> Panzerboy: I burned a other cd and I cant
<crimsun> bigcx2: echo somemodule | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<johnnybe1ak> crimsun: no love
<xed> viper12: I don't see "gaim" available...
<Quarupt> after you install gtk-gnutella does it place itself on any of the menus?
<Panzerboy> jeavis: maybe the iso is borked
<jeavis> I install with the same cd the first tow machines
<bigcx2> will try crimsun
<thoreauputic> sunnie: hmm...mandrake, vector, deadrat... that's about it I guess...
<viper12> you can do the custom app launcher and fill in the blanks.
<Quarupt> so thast a no
<thoreauputic> sunnie: staying with debian and ubuntu
<raghu> jeavis: tar -jxvf filename
<Quarupt> i cant even find the bin
<xed> Where be Gaim located? -.-
<viper12> is your main panel (top) set up with the standard apps/places/system or did you move it to the bottom?
<Quarupt> in any repository
<thoreauputic> /usr/bin/gaim?
<crimsun> Quarupt: which gtk-gnutella version?
<raghu> xed: in bin
<xed> viper12: I might've accidentally removed the gaim icon a while back..
<johnnybe1ak> /usr/bin/gaim
<Quarupt> whatever one is in the repository
<viper12> if standard menu is at the top......you can go app/internet/gaim and right click to add to the panel.
* xed rolls eyes
<Quarupt> crimsun,
<crimsun> Quarupt: that's because that version is broken, hence why I asked you to test the version I'm about to upload to universe =)
<Quarupt> whatever one it gives me with apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<shock> hey - amyone here informed about any good console icq client?
<raghu> xed: if it is insatlled through tar file ...in terminal type gaim
<Quarupt> oh
<tga> shock: centericq
<crimsun> shock: centericq
<johnnybe1ak> so why are there packages available if their dependancies aren't?
<crimsun> shock: there's also btlbee, which interfaces nicely with irssi
<RattWork> is it better to install XP then install Ubuntu over the top?
<sunnie> thoreauputic: yeah, i had to try SuSE because that was the distro we used for our last installfest, and boo i didn't like it too much.  now this whole ubuntu flavour is just nice.
<RattWork> and if so, should XP partition be first on the drive?
<johnnybe1ak> RattWork: do you want to dual boot
<thoreauputic> RattWork: always install wintendo first
<shock> :)
<viper12> RattWork, its easier for xp first then ubuntu
<shock> thx guys
<viper12> lmao thoreauputic
<RattWork> ok, how about as far as where on disk to put XP
<RattWork> first partition?
<xed> argghhh. -.-
<viper12> yes RattWork
<RattWork> ok
<xed> It just re-launches it if I custom add a program to the top..
<viper12> xed.......remove the one from the bottom panel so its not in two places.
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: what errors do you get regarding attempting to install mplayer?
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: are they missing dependencies? If so, did you add the requisite debian-marillat/mirror repo(s)?
<bigcx2> crimsun
<xed> viper12: i can't really "remove" it from the bottom. =/
<bigcx2> what if i wanted to unload a kernel module
<bigcx2> same thing?
<bigcx2> at startup
<Quarupt> did crisun leave?
<crimsun> err?
<bigcx2> i want to unload the floppy module from loading at startup
<Quarupt> cause gtk-gnutella is having lots of probs, it wont connect to very many servers
<Quarupt> maybe it just needs an updated server list
<viper12> xed: sort of scratching my head here. it minimizes to the bottom panel.  where are you launching it from? a terminal or something?
<viper12> lol
<johnnybe1ak> crimsun: marillat doesnt have ppc
<crimsun> Quarupt: that's possible. I'm not familiar with the gnutella innards.
<xed> viper12: Applications > Internet > Gaim
<crimsun> bigcx2: so you tried blacklisting floppy?
<viper12> do all of your apps minimize to the bottom?
<viper12> or just gaim?
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<xed> if i launch it from the top (Custom added application) it loads it up again.. relaunches it..
<xed> all of them
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: in particular, deb http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/ mplayer/
<bigcx2> well no because i wanted to know if that's what i did to keep it from loading on startup first
<viper12> oh woot......million dollar baby is in the box.
<viper12> sorry....that was off topic and very azureus of me.
<viper12> :)
<bigcx2> what file do i have to remove it from?
<johnnybe1ak> crimsun: thanks ill check it out
<xed> =D
<crimsun> bigcx2: that's one method of blacklisting
<bigcx2> ok
<crimsun> bigcx2: no, don't remove it, just append it
<bigcx2> is there a file i can just comment it out
<xed> So.. why is VLC so big?
<xed> 24mB?
<viper12> brb.
<xed> thats massive
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys, how do i revert to the standard firefox theme?
<crimsun> xed: 39m here
<xed> 39MB for VLC!?
<xed> Wait-- if I get gnome-vlc
<crimsun> [wxvlc] 
<xed> Does that get the codec too?
<crimsun> xed: I'm actually referring to in-mem profile
<xed> in-mem?
<thoreauputic> bigcx2: append it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist  I think?
<thoreauputic> bigcx2: if I followed what you want correctly?
<bigcx2> ok if the name of it is floppy.ko
<bigcx2> echo floppy | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklis
<bigcx2> ?
<thoreauputic> bigcx2: just floppy I think
<crimsun> bigcx2: echo floppy | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bigcx2> ok
<bigcx2> will try
<crimsun> xed: "in-mem" => running, as a process
<crimsun> xed: the binary on-disk is only 1.1m
<xed> ...
<xed> Okay, so thats odd
<xed> the sound is really choppy when playing a file in vlc
<viper12> back.
<crimsun> xed: but plays normally in another sound application?
<xed> No.. I don't know what else I can play it in..
<crimsun> xed: what type of file?
<xed> .avi
<viper12> I posted sound chop/chirp crap issues with rythmbox in the forums today.......(streaming audio).......but no issues in gxine.  not surprised.
<xed> okay so mplayer is odd enough
<crimsun> xed: you could try totem-xine or mplayer
<thoreauputic> viper12: have you tried muine?
<thoreauputic> ah - dunno if muine does streams...
<johnnybe1ak> have you guys given the clear look themes a go? theyre pretty dam sweet
<xed> odd
<viper12> thoreauputic, I looked at it today, but still want to find out what 'broke' with rythm before just replacing it. (muine doesn't list streaming on their site.)
<thoreauputic> viper12: yeah, I couldn't get muine to play streams here
<thoreauputic> viper12: worked well on mp3 and ogg though
<xed> What does it mean by "41 not upgraded"
<viper12> thoreauputic, rythmbox was working perfectly with streams until 2 days ago with the monster updates....and now its super sensitive, choppy, and sometimes even plays garbage when clicking in other windowws.
<thoreauputic> viper12: :(
<crimsun> xed: are you using dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<johnnybe1ak> hmm mplayer didn't build *once again*
<viper12> yeah.....another really cool app I've looked at is Musik....but that's a helluva ordeal to install.
<thoreauputic> viper12: warty here
<viper12> hoary here.
<thoreauputic> I guessed ;)
<viper12> lol
<viper12> bleedin' edge mah man.
<xed> crimsun, up..grade?
<spiral> hi
<thoreauputic> viper12: but you get to keep *all* the pieces ;-)
<viper12> damn right.......I earned em.  heh heh
<thoreauputic> hehe
<crimsun> xed: what program are you using to update?
<xed> ...
<xed> the.. terminal?
<viper12> so far the fix for streaming is just shoutcast.com......click and let gxine play em.  works fine, but I sure liked being able to save the stuff in rythm
<xed> I'm not upgrading, I was trying to get totem-xine
<crimsun> synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, dselect, ...
<Panzerboy> hmm, i'm getting an error upgrading hoary
<xed> Now I'm upgrading
<xed> i typed in
<Panzerboy> in gnome-icon-theme
<xed> sudo apt-get upgrade
* thoreauputic wouldn't wish dselect on *anyone*
<Panzerboy> it is saying:
<Panzerboy> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-icon-theme_2.9.92-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Panzerboy>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/gnome-run.png', which is also in package gnome-panel-data
<Panzerboy> any idea what's this?
<Panzerboy> or what can i do to fix it?
<crimsun> Panzerboy: did you use dist-upgrade?
<bob_> hi! I wonder why the net is so slow on this machine.. I just installed warty and I'm behind a D-link adsl router. I had to set a static dns-server to get it to resolv anything at all..
<thoreauputic> delete or rename the file it wants to overwrite?
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys how do i install a deb, that i download off the ubuntu website?
<crimsun> Panzerboy: gnome-icon-theme_2.9.92-0ubuntu1 and gnome-panel-data_2.9.92-0ubuntu2 coexist fine on my system
<viper12> just teasing bob, but the answer is:  D-junk.........er d-link.  ;)
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<bob_> viper12, :)
<viper12> :D
<johnnybe1ak> thoreauputic: thnx
<bigcx2> thanks crimsun
<bigcx2> it worked
<crimsun> excellent
<xed> oh geez, what'd I do?
<Panzerboy> crimsun: nope, upgrade
<xed> its going at 600B/s .-.
<Panzerboy> i've installed hoary from some old iso
<crimsun> Panzerboy: you just need to run upgrade a couple times
<Panzerboy> crimsun: and now i wanted to upgrade
<bigcx2> hey is there any cool nintendo 64 emulators out there for free?
<Panzerboy> crimsun: i've run it like 3 or 4 times
<crimsun> Panzerboy: when you're working with hoary, it's best to use dist-upgrade right now
<Panzerboy> crimsun: same thing
<Panzerboy> hmm
<viper12> bigcx2..........check freshmeat or google it. (my suggestion there.)
<bob_> viper12, it works perfectly on my lan at home :) but I thought it would be cool if my parents would run Linux too. they've been having trouble with their XP installation so I thought it was time :)
<Panzerboy> let me try a dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> bigcx2: google is your friend...
<Panzerboy> let's see what happens
<bigcx2> lol
<bigcx2> yes i know google is my friend
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<bigcx2> ok will do
<johnnybe1ak> dam mplayer haha
<bigcx2> gnight all
<Panzerboy> crimsun: i'm doing a dist-upgrade now
<viper12> I'm building my Father an ubuntu box as well..........so I can relate bob. and having issues with the dell dimension2400from hell for my troubles. lol
<johnnybe1ak> anyone know what this means or how i can fix it
<johnnybe1ak> dpkg: error processing libavcodec2-dev_0.4.9-pre1-0.2_powerpc.deb (--install):
<johnnybe1ak>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h', which is also in package libavcodec-dev
<johnnybe1ak> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: sudo apt-get remove libavcodec-dev
<johnnybe1ak> crimsun: thanks man
<bob_> viper12, ah cool! I brought 2 gfx cards and 2 network cards just in case.. but not an extra adsl modem :(
<viper12> bob that would be murphy's law, methinks.
<crimsun> need some rest, night all.
<bob_> viper12, mhm... :) at least I see on google others been having trouble with it as well....
<viper12> take it easy crimsun
<Panzerboy> night crimsun
<viper12> the 2400?  yep.....brookdale garbage chip, no agp port, e17fp P.O.S. flat panel,.....sigh...........not worth the 500 bucks it cost..was kinda' surprised. (usually have good luck with dell.)
<xed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xed> What does that mean?
<xed> night crimsun
<xed> thanks again..
<Panzerboy> xed: that means you are using two dpgk-s in the same time
<tga> xed: exactly what it says
<Panzerboy> like apt-get with synaptic
<xed> how do I get it to.. NOT say that? O.o
<Panzerboy> stop one of the processes
<xed> ..well I don't see any other process running
<viper12> do you have synaptic up in another window?
<xed> For the dpkg atleast..
<Panzerboy> hmm
<xed> synaptic?
<uMkulu> synaptic is the packagemanager GUI on dpkg based systems
<viper12> package manager xed.
<xed> well I don't see it..
<Panzerboy> or maybe aptitude or dselect
<viper12> shuders.
<xed> ...
<Panzerboy> viper12: ? :)
<xed> how do I get all the dpkgs to stop?
<Panzerboy> sudo killall -9 dpkg
<viper12> frickin' hated aptitude and dselect.  >luvs synaptic for simplicity and ease of use.
<johnnybe1ak> mplayer works!!!!!! woot :) thanks for your help guys!
<viper12> excellent johnnybe1ak
<Panzerboy> viper12: i use apt-get
<xed> dpkg: no process killed
<Panzerboy> johnnybe1ak: did you compile it from the source?
<viper12> I use synaptic unless absolutely FORCED to go command line.
<johnnybe1ak> Panzerboy: no i got build errors
<Panzerboy> johnnybe1ak: of you took it from some repo?
<viper12> smart upgrad is my friend.
<bob_> viper12, no I meant the d-link 504t..
<Panzerboy> viper12: :)
<viper12> lmao.........well that goes without saying bob. lmao
<xed> So.. that process killing thing didn't work Panzerboy
<Panzerboy> but when do you get that error?
<johnnybe1ak> Panzerboy: from the multiverse for some reason the dependancies werent showing up even though theyre in the ubuntu repositories so i just downloaded them off the ubuntu web site
<Panzerboy> what are you trying to do ?
<xed> kill the dpkg processes, which are supposedly running and I can't see them?
<Panzerboy> johnnybe1ak: the dependencies?
<thoreauputic> xed: do you have several terminals open? Are you in process of installing something else?
<xed> thoreauputic, I have one running
<johnnybe1ak> Panzerboy: yeah
<xed> I remember pressing ctrl+x on something (and upgrade) and it stopped
<xed> ...
<Panzerboy> xed: and you want to start another one?
<thoreauputic> xed: that message always mens apt is busy
<thoreauputic> *means
<xed> ...
<Panzerboy> johnnybe1ak: thanks, i will install mplayer later :)
<xed> that ctrl+x probably had something to do with it
<viper12> something got orphaned possibly.......
<thoreauputic> xed: you have to wait for the process to finish
<Panzerboy> always press ctrl+c
<Panzerboy> not +x
<xed> well i did press it while an upgrade was running..
<Panzerboy> ps aux | grep dpkg ?
<johnnybe1ak> now to get some non ugly skin for mplayer :P
<Panzerboy> what is it showing?
<tga> maybe you pressed ctrl+z
<xed> ...nothing
<xed> ah, that might be it tga
<xed> I don't know
<viper12> xed, you could fiddle and hunt for awhile.......or just reboot and get it taken care of. ;)
<Panzerboy> tga: :-)
<Panzerboy> z is near x :P
<tga> xed: try fg
<xed> viper12: i think I might go into windows to continue my torrents.. =|
<thoreauputic> viper12: reboot?? this is Linux!
<tga> just 1-2 keys apart.. not much difference
<xed> brb
* tga plays with NIS and NFS
<viper12> yeah, it IS thoreau.......and linux reboots like a rocket........and rather than spend three hours on a mistake........sometimes the path of least resistance.....is the most efficeint at solving the problem. ;)
<viper12> too much time is money 'engineer' in me i guess. lol
<thoreauputic> viper12: heretic!
<viper12> and damn proud of it. lol
<spazery> how do i stop services from loading when the computer boots up? can anyone help??
* thoreauputic stacks the wood on the pyre in readiness...
<viper12> lmao
<tga> spacey: update-rc.d -f SERVICENAME remove
<tga> spacey: man update-rc.d for more info
<spazery> thanks
<tga> np
<Panzerboy> tga: there is no graphical runlevel editor in ubuntu ?
<tga> I have no idea
<thoreauputic> No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!
<tga> ntsysv? :)
<Panzerboy> cause that update-rc.d is so unintuitive :p
<Panzerboy> yeah
<Panzerboy> :)
<spiral> hmmm... kde 3.4 is normally going to be released in almost 10 days... Do you know if it will be integrated in hoary ?
<viper12> lmao x 10 thoreauputic .......my inbox does "thwaaaang........message for you sir!"
<tga> at least it does the job
<viper12> spiral......do a search on ubuntu web site for:  KUbuntu
<thoreauputic> viper12: black helicopters - ETA 30seconds
<viper12> lmao
<viper12> you're not paranoid if THEY really ARE out to get you. ;)
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> viper12: Everyone hates me because I'm paranoid
<thoreauputic> :)
<spiral> viper12: all right... I'll check with this :-)
<viper12> "know thyself" is very important thoreauputic
<viper12> heh heh.
<thoreauputic> indeed ;-)
<viper12> cool spiral.......the KUbuntu project is running in parallel with the main....with the KDE environment.
<tga> the question is whether it's spiraling up or down
<viper12> although I personally don't like KDE, its cool that the project is running, as 'viva la'difference is better than "you must run THIS". :)
<tga> viva la flamewar
<bob_> ttyl! :)
<viper12> lmao tga.  (I said PERSONALLY)....not it 'sucks.  heh heh
<aspro> Hello, I am running a fully updated hoary and I run XFCE as my DE, for some reason gnome-integrated apps seem to take forever to load up and azureus (java gtk program) doesnt load at all
<mips> Help ! I just installed AMD64 Hoary, after doing the Nvidia install X wont start ?
<xed> okay, so I'm avoiding Windows here
<aspro> with a plain array-4 install they work perfectly
<xed> I tried installing BitTornado onto #ubuntu
<xed> err
<spiral> viper12: this sounds quite nice :-)
<xed> Ubuntu*
<thoreauputic> xed: good man :)
<johnnybe1ak> mips: whats the error?
<uMkulu> the error is something like couldn't load my gnome..
<viper12> aspro........are you using xorg + fglrx?
<viper12> thought you'd like that spiral.
<aspro> xorg + nvidia, it only happens to select gtk apps
<mips> johnnybe1ak, says it cannot start the x server
<thoreauputic> hmm uMkulu has some bot problems...
<xed> So.. I can't find where it went
<xed> bittornado that
<xed> is
<tga> uMkulu: mumu?
<uMkulu> mumu is good
<viper12> aspro there are known issues with the latest xorg and the fglrx (nvidia) drivers.......which are causing redraw and other issues...tis possible that's whats causing the problems.
<thoreauputic> hi uMkulu :)
<xed> where'd bittornado go?
<xed> I installed it.. and it went poof.. bye bye. it went away
<xed> =(
<xed> Now I'm sad
<aspro> hmm okay, but this isnt redraw, its like not doing a thing for around 2 minutes or so
<thoreauputic> xed: try `locate bittornado`
<Dmitrifluitman> I know it's OK to be a newbie
<Dmitrifluitman> but it still feels odd :D
<Panzerboy> Dmitrifluitman: no, it's not :-)
<Dmitrifluitman> oh...
<viper12> its also possible that being hoary and development something has been borked when running another environment and loading the gnome libraries to run the apps.
<Dmitrifluitman> then I'll leave
<Panzerboy> all newbies will be punished :D
<xed> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<xed> that ..isn't good
<thoreauputic> Kill the newbie !! ;-)
<tga> other than scaling my frequency all the way down what else can I do to prevent my laptop fan from starting?
<Dmitrifluitman> hehehe
<xed> I'm dead =(
<thoreauputic> Dmitrifluitman: what's the problem?
<uMkulu> the problem is i cant open it via menu
<flange> tga: use it in the fridge? ;)
<Panzerboy> lol
<Dmitrifluitman> I installed ubuntu just yesterday
<thoreauputic> xed: sudo updatedb && locate bittornado
<Dmitrifluitman> now I want to install a ftp prog
<Panzerboy> my gnome-volume-manager just crashed
<thoreauputic> and ignore the "error"
<tga> I remember it being a lot quieter with the ACPI processor module loaded, but that was back on Gentoo
<Dmitrifluitman> I've got the .gz
<Panzerboy> Dmitrifluitman: www.ubuntuguide.org
<viper12> aspro, have you checked the hoary forums regarding this?  you may wanna post the problem there....may alert someone to a problem.
<Panzerboy> Dmitrifluitman: very good lecture
<Panzerboy> Dmitrifluitman: not the .gx
<Panzerboy> gz
<Panzerboy> c'mon man, this is debian
<tga> .cx
<Panzerboy> :)
<Panzerboy> no more gx
<Panzerboy> gz lol
<Panzerboy> tga: :)
<xed> Umm.. okay that did.. nothing thoreauputic
<aspro> viper12, i checked the forums, will post something about it
<Dmitrifluitman> no it's a bz2
<Dmitrifluitman> But I'll just read :)
<thoreauputic> xed: did you let it run? It takes several minutes
<xed> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<xed> and it just blinks...
<xed> blink..blink..blink
<viper12> nods....seeing that the apps DO run eventually, sounds like a library issue or a call, but that would be damn hard to suss out.
<xed> well that might explain why my CPU frequency just went up
<thoreauputic> xed , it's running
<viper12> or easy......but murphy says 'hard'.
<xed> okay so now its done
<xed> ...
<thoreauputic> xed, you won't see anything
<xed> I see...some things
<xed> its done..
<Panzerboy> Dmitrifluitman: what ftp client are you trying to install ?
<thoreauputic> so now `locate bittornado` or whatever
<thoreauputic> you should see a list of stuff
<xed> yep
<xed> I see the list
<Dmitrifluitman> panzerboy kbear
<saif> hello every1
<Dmitrifluitman> hi
<uMkulu> bonjour, Dmitrifluitman
<Dmitrifluitman> hehehe
<Panzerboy> Dmitrifluitman: is that kde based?
<thoreauputic> xed: look for something in /usr/bin
<Dmitrifluitman> moment :)
<xed> I see a few things, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> xed; that's where the executable usually lands
<Panzerboy> i guess, since the name starts with k :P
<Dmitrifluitman> panzerboy yes
<xed> what ..wait-- wha?
<Dmitrifluitman> http://kbear.sourceforge.net/
<thoreauputic> anyone know the command for bittornado? I don't...
<Panzerboy> Dmitrifluitman: well then, you have to read that guide
<Panzerboy> Dmitrifluitman: it will teach you how to add new repositories
<Panzerboy> because i guess that kbear depends on some kdelibs
<xed> Where is Desktop located, in the file system?
<tga> kbeer?
<tga> xed: /home/xed/Desktop
<Panzerboy> which are not installed by default, given the fact that Ubuntu is a gnome distro
<saif> hehe, i just installed ubuntu warty and it asked me if i wish to download software from the internet and i said yes, how long is this gonna take approx.? on a 128 connection?
<tga> saif: a long time
<Panzerboy> saif: a loooong time :P
<xed> sweeeetttt
<Dmitrifluitman> panzerboy Thnx
<Panzerboy> go get a beer, or smth
<xed> got bittornado working
<Panzerboy> and relax
<viper12> welp, eyeball-burn sets in.  take care all. :)
<thoreauputic> saif: make your will now ;-)
<tga> saif: the good news is that you can stop it and continue dowloading later
<xed> now to figure out a way to put a shortcut on desktop
<Panzerboy> bbl people
<saif> yeah, too bad they use gnome, i really prefer kde
* Panzerboy is going to a Linuxfest :)
<Panzerboy> saif: see KUbuntu
<thoreauputic> saif: you can get it if you want
<mips> Help ! I just installed AMD64 Hoary, after doing the Nvidia install X wont start ? Anybody ?
<Panzerboy> saif: some .iso was released yesterday, or the day before
<tga> mips: did you modprobe nvidia?
<mips> tga, no, im new to this, no idea what modprobe is
<thoreauputic> xed: right click, new launcher , type command, choose icon
<zxccv> http://www.tcpsecurity.com
<spiral> hmmm... if I try adding the kubuntu repo for kde 3.4 testing and updating, it wants to remove package kde & kdeartwork... is it normal ?
<mips> tga, ok, changed my xorg.conf back to "nv" driver and now I can get X up
<xed> thoreauputic, done
<brosio> anyone can me explain the different beetween hoary and warty ?
<thoreauputic> xed: :)
<xed> now to figure out why tornado isn't connecting to trackers..
<brosio> warty=stable ?
<brosio> hoary=unstable ?
<thoreauputic> brosio: yep
<spiral> brosio: hoary is the next release...
<spiral> brosio: yeah, unstable for now
<brosio> spiral exist also a testing
<brosio> ?
<thoreauputic> brosio: no
<thoreauputic> brosio: warty, hoary
<thoreauputic> so far
<brosio> so the release with more recently package is hoary ?
<spiral> brosio: yes
<xed> where are my other partitions in the file system?
<xed> I have a shortcut on desktop..
<brosio> ok perfect i'll add it during the apt-setup thx
<brosio> :)
<thoreauputic> it isn't released as such: still developing
<thoreauputic> xed, what is the connection between partitions and your question?
<Tzi> Hi! =)
<thoreauputic> xed, what are you wanting to do?
<Tzi> I've just set up Ubuntu on a machine with an i740 video card.. the display is extremely slow - Windows redraw very slowly, in a vertical wipe...
<xed> wait wait
<xed> there it is
<Tzi> Does anyone know what I need to do?
<xed> I opened up an unfinished torrent
<xed> located where it was on my other partition
<xed> now resuming it
<xed> and wondering why it isn't connecting to any trackers..
<saif> Panzerboy thanx! i am current;ly using hoary and i got used to it, and everyhting is runing fine, and i don't want anything to get messed up, is there a possiblity of messing this up by installing kubuntu?
<xed> so powernowd lets me control cpu frequency manually?
<Tzi> Hmm... maybe 16 bit
<xed> o..k.. so this isn't working..
<xed> waaait waaait
<xed> huzzaaah
<xed> except its uploading massively
<xed> I think I might need to do some DMZ setup thingy
<thoreauputic> xed: you specialise in stream-of-consciousness?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<xed> ...not sure
<xed> But now I need to figure out what my IP is... network ip
* thoreauputic hands xed a copy of "To the Lighthouse'
* xed dies
<xed> I'm going to put on me downloads and go to sleep
<xed> 4:00 am here
<xed> or 5:00
<xed> not sure if the clock on ubuntu is accurate
<xed> thanks for all the help/patience thoreauputic
<xed> Take care.
<thoreauputic> sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<thoreauputic> xed: you're welcome - sleep well
<xed> adios
<thoreauputic> au revoir
<laxise> help pls ... i need to install mc ... how to do it
<tga> laxise: sudo apt-get install mc
<thoreauputic> laxise: you might need to enable the universe repository
<laxise> but i need to download a package with mc
<thoreauputic> and we just told you how to get mc
<thoreauputic> 1) enable universe 2)  sudo apt-get install mc
<laxise> enable universe ??? what is that supposed to mean???
<laxise> im just startung with linux
<thoreauputic> laxise: OK
<laxise> starting
<thoreauputic> laxise: do you know the package manager (synaptic) ?
<tga> laxise: use Synaptic, the package manager GUI
<laxise> no i dont
<thoreauputic> computer >> system configuration>> synaptic package manager
<thoreauputic> in settings, find repositories
<laxise> i already found it by typing synaptic into a terminal
<thoreauputic> check univers, then hit the reload button
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> in settings, find repositories
<Echylo> how to unblock somebody in gaim?
<laxise> ok wait
<thoreauputic> laxise: check universe, (and everything else, I suggest)
<laxise> ok
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: howto
<uMkulu> howto is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15 for a listing of useful howtos and frequently asked questions
<thoreauputic> laxise: ^^^^
<thoreauputic> uMkulu is a bot BTW
<jm> hello
<spiral> hmmm... reboot...
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: keywords
<uMkulu> keywords is australia backports be  bugzilla free french games german google restricted guide drx howto topic faq support forum drivers reconfigure restart root spanish man
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: faq
<uMkulu> faq is the Frequently Asked Questions about Ubuntu at  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
<laxise> thoreauputic>>> thx
<thoreauputic> laxise: no worries :) Come back if you have problems :)
<laxise> ok ill do it for sure
<laxise> :)
<thoreauputic> laxise: also you might look at this
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: guide
<uMkulu> guide is the official Ubuntu guide at http://ubuntuguide.org - for help with restricted formats, mplayer and all manner of other helpful stuff.....
<mips> Ok, I'm hurting myself here. I cannot get Nvidia drivers to work on HoaryAMD64
<mips> I have followed all instructions but to no avail
<unamaus> could someone explain to me how to configure fglrx for dual head on a radeon
<mips> unamaus, so seem to be a few steps ahead of me !?
* thoreauputic hides
<Echylo> hey how do you unblock somebody on gaim?? I speak to someone I blocked, but I'm still offline at his side
<unamaus> mips actually you are way ahead of me, i can't even get the fglrx to show in the first place
<mips> I uncomented the source.list file, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install nvidia, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable (which does nothing
<Echylo> have you restarted gnome?
<mips> unamaus, lol, what is fglrx ?
<mips> echylo, who you asking ?
<Echylo> you
<Echylo> and I need to know how to unblock some1 in gaim
<mips> I cant start gnome as X wont load
<unamaus> ati graphics accelerator driver
<mips> I cannot do a modprobe nvidia, it tells me unkown module
<unamaus> did an apt get for all 3 (control)(driver)(driver dev)
<spiral> whoah... this works well :-)
<spiral> I like kde 3.4 & kubuntu :-)
<unamaus> its for ati radeon which apparently doesn't seem to work for me, but i blame myself for being a noob
<mips> my head is going to blead from all the banging, lol
<unamaus> whoa i just realized i can't play any launch.yahoo.com stuff
<unamaus> interesting
<mips> unamus, running hoary ?
<unamaus> warty
<mips> 32 or 64 bit ?
<unamaus> 32
<mips> should be a walk in th park
<unamaus> someone told be to stick to 32 even tho i use xeons
<unamaus> mips i wish it was heh but i don't know where to begin, i thought the synaptics would install the then viola
<mips> have you tried the 64bit version ? With Warty I could not even install the 64bit version, at least with hoary things work, just cannot install the drivers for nvidia
<unamaus> i was told not to use the 64 by a fellow dual xeon user
<unamaus> so i should upgrade kernel to 64?
<mips> any other opinions about xeons from here. Would it hurt to try ? You can always go back
<unamaus> true
<unamaus> hmm
<mips> lol, suppose i planted a seed
<unamaus> hmm what exactly am i looking for?
<danboid> hi!
<unamaus> ah linux 686 smp
<unamaus> ok now what?
<danboid> I've noticed KDE 3.4 packages have been released for ubuntu- whats the repository entry look like?
<laxise> i have a small problem ... how to create a shortcut for an application i my bar ... i just donloaded it but i do not want to run it through the run application terminal
<unamaus> nautilus?
<uMkulu> nautilus is probably foobar at FTP *GG*
<mips> unamuus, maybe just get the ISO and start from scratch ?
<coroner> what does the CC is not in your path, please make sure GCC is install (which it is) ? trying to install the nvidia drivers
<unamaus> oh
<thoreauputic> laxise: right click desktop, new launcher, type command
<unamaus> ok
<laxise> ok thx
<thoreauputic> laxise: or right click panel, custom launcher
<mips> unamaus, just for the record, I'm a noob, so dont take my word as gospel
<thoreauputic> laxise: under add to panel I think
<unamaus> u r certain configuration for dual head would be better under 64bit?
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: be
<uMkulu> be is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> coroner: ^^^
<unamaus> anyone here use dual monitors?
<coroner> thoreauputic, how far up exactly?
<thoreauputic> coroner: sorry, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<min> is there any way to get sound to work through ssh?
<thoreauputic> but if you already have, I don't know
<min> i'm running vlc through an ssh connection in text mode, and i've got the text displaying, but no sound
<coroner> okay thanks thoreauputic is that it ?, ill drop back to the console and try it now
<thoreauputic> coroner: it's a meta-package that gets stuff needed for compiling etc
<thoreauputic> corner: could help
<coroner> thanks ill give it a burl and let you know how i go
<unamaus> hmm
<unamaus> does anyone here use dual monitors?
<png`> png|yemek
<mips> unamaus, I have no clue about dual monitors, can only afford one.
<mips> where does one find the output of the failed X startup, I need to pasted it into the forums
<bob_> what do I have to copy fron an mozilla-thunderbird on XP to my ubuntu machine to get my old mail?
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys whats a good program for ripping streaming audio?
<MyNameIsChris> mips: /var/log
<MyNameIsChris> All your logs are there
<mips> thansk !!!
<johnnybe1ak> mips it will normally be written in the console from which you tried to startx
<bob_> it doesn't seem to have quite the same file layout...
<bob_> somebody know how to remove the lock file from mozilla-thunderbird? where is it? :)
<Tomcat_> bob_: Lock files are usually in /var/lock
<unamaus> does ubuntu support dual processing?
<Tomcat_> unamaus: Yes.
<MyNameIsChris> I am smping now
<schasi> There is a smpkernel for ubu?
<bob_> Tomcat_, ok but in this case it's because I tried to copy a profile from my XP mozilla-thunderbird to ubuntu.. and it says it's locked when starting up thunderbird..
<MyNameIsChris> Yes
<schasi> On what kind of machine MyNameIsChris ?
<unamaus> why does it not show in the system monitor?
<Tomcat_> bob_: Then close your XP tb, then copy again? :)
<MyNameIsChris> ht lga pentium 4
<bob_> Tomcat_, ok you mean if it failed to close.. maybe have to reboot then :)
<MyNameIsChris> I'll find the package name and you can apt it
<schasi> Is there any difference if you run a non-smb and a smp kernel MyNameIsChris?
<MyNameIsChris> Well your system won't be used to its full potential
<bob_> Tomcat_, think I did close it before booting. but I'll try. thanx
<MyNameIsChris> Plus, you get a longer /proc/cpuinfo than everyone else
<schasi> Does that make any difference?
<schasi> Well that's certaninly worth it ;-)
<MyNameIsChris> lol, what kind of machine do you have?
<schasi> Athlon xp 1700
<schasi> With windows xp on it
<unamaus> dual xeon
<schasi> unamaus: the ones with ht?
<schasi> unamaus: Isnt that a bit expensive for a desktop system?
<MyNameIsChris> It will be fine with the stock kernel but once you set up your repos apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-686-smp or whatever is newer
<unamaus> no
<unamaus> my itanium cost me an arm and a leg
<unamaus> yeah got that one already
<unamaus> but it still doesn't show in the system monitor
<bob_> how do I upgrade my packages.. tried apt-get update
<dark> http://www.tcpsecurity.com/
<bob_> coz I get 0.8 of thunderbird... :(
<schasi> What do own a dual xeon for?
<goldfish_> lol
<unamaus> they run colder than regular p4
<MyNameIsChris> Well, I have to go before I fall asleep on my keyboard
<unamaus> and i do alot of dbase
<MyNameIsChris> Bye all
<unamaus> by
<unamaus> bye
<schasi> Ah thats more like a reason
<AlfaWolph> anyone know if the reiserfs in the ubuntu install is version 4?
<johnnybe1ak> any of you guys used streamripper
<jintxo> AlfaWolph, I really doubt it, I don't think reiser4 has made it into mainstream kernel
<AlfaWolph> gotcha
<unamaus> i also prefer scsi and although ubuntu recognizes in the terminal i can't get them to mount
<Tzi> Hi =) Does anyone know of a solution to the corruption behind the mouse cursor when accel is enabled with the i740?
<laxise> what is a good firewall and a good antivirus programm for linux?????
<jintxo> Tzi, haven't had a intel 740 for a long time, but maybe you can use the option "HwCursor" "false" in the XF86Config file (or even "SWCursor" "true") to see if it makes any difference
<_demian_> dutchy :)
<Tzi> jintxo: I did actually give that a try, with little success =)
<jintxo> dang
<laxise> what is a good firewall for linux?????
<laxise> what is a good firewall for linux?????
<_4strO> iptable :p
<Tzi> Actually, wait... I just did option HWcursor
<njs12345> this might be a bit of an obvious question
<Tzi> As opposed to Option HWCursor false =)
<njs12345> but how can I install ubuntu as a server?
<jintxo> Tzi, you set it to true and false, both ways and seee if there's a difference?
<Tzi> I'll try it =)
<Tzi> Cheers!
<jintxo> excellent, good luck
<Tzi> Thanks =)
<jintxo> njs12345, well you don't actually insall it as a server, you just install it and then install whatever services you want it to run
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> ok
<njs12345> I was just wondering.. that's ok, I guess
<jintxo> njs12345, you want to do anyhting specific with it (dns, dhcp, whatever)?
<Quarupt> i wonder
<njs12345> jintxo: I'm going to set it up as a router for my home network
<njs12345> I'm absolutely positive it'll do a better job of it then Windoze does atm ;)
<jintxo> njs12345, for that you really don't need to much, is it going to do nat? I think you'll need to learn som iptables for that. I don'thave any experience with iptables (I use *BSD for the routers) but I understand it's fairly easy :-)
<Quarupt> man how hard can it be to find this page
<Quarupt> i was there like 6 days ago
<njs12345> jintxo: I've done some iptables before, it's fairly insanely eas
<njs12345> *easy
<Quarupt> there is a webpage where you can download the limewire pro rpm
<njs12345> I found a howto and set up a basic NAT in something like 20 secs before ;)
<Quarupt> and its on the limewire site
<Quarupt> somewhere
<jintxo> njs12345, great, I don't htink you'll have any problems then :-p
<njs12345> it'll also do DHCP as well, which I have no experience with, but hopefully it's not too hard
<jintxo> just out of curiosity, I ran into a floppy linux router distro the other day that looked nice, coyote linux
<njs12345> anyone here have a fujitsu fdx310 ADSL modem?
<jintxo> njs12345, dhcp is easy, just edit 1 config file (after apt-get install dhcpd)
<njs12345> from what I can see, that's going to be the hardest to set up.. (the ADSL itself)
<njs12345> I've found http://dsl-linux.tripod.com/index/
<njs12345> but that looks pretty outdated..
<saif> njs12345 is that modem using ethernet or usb?
<njs12345> usb
<njs12345> and yeah, it's kinda crappy
<saif> njs12345 can't help u with that! :)
<njs12345> why, is there an ethernet version of that modem?
<saif> njs12345 i donno, coz if it was ethernet whatever it is, it's easy to setup adsl. i have no knowldge on how to set up usb modems, and don't anything about your modem, sorry!
<njs12345> oh, that's fine, I guess
<njs12345> it doesn't look too hard to set up, at least
<njs12345> I just hope the drivers aren't for linux 2.4
<bob_> saif, I have ethernet adsl and it wasn't very easy setting up. still is very slow...
<trukulo> if anyone is bored, can help me with a problem in my graphic card, an ati igp 320M (U1)
<trukulo> i'm getting crazy with 3d acceleration
<scizzo> Is it a very known problem that nvidia drivers and xorg is not working fine under hoary?
<trukulo> scizzo, what kernel are you using?
<scizzo> my ATI card and xorg is working just fine.....everything is smooth with that
<scizzo> 2.6.10-4
<trukulo> scizzo, igp cards have problems with 3d
<jintxo> scizzo, works OK for me, but not with the nvidia-glx stuff, I just user the nvidia installer from nvidia.com, no problems so far
<unamaus> scizzo u using dual monitors?
<trukulo> scizzo, i suposse you read ubuntuforums about nvidia drivers, isn't it ?
<scizzo> unamaus: no
<unamaus> oh
<trukulo> have you installed nvidia drivers from universe
<trukulo> restricted kernel package ?
<scizzo> no not really....I think it is more the fact that xorg is eating the CPU a bit
<scizzo> trukulo: yes
<trukulo> what card do you have?
<trukulo> and don't tell me ace of hearts
<trukulo> ;)
<scizzo> GeForce4 Ti 4200
<trukulo> scizzo, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11671
<_demian_> hmmmz
<_demian_> It doesn't work
<trukulo> no
<_demian_> mounting the ntfs drive for example
<_demian_> I follow the directions precise
<_demian_> and still it doesn't work :(
<trukulo> works for me
<trukulo> ntfs mount works for me in hoary
<_demian_> what's hoary?
<uMkulu> i think hoary is released in April, and is the development branch of Ubuntu until then
<trukulo> _demian_, next version of ubuntu, development one, but it worked to me in hoary too
<_demian_> is see
<scizzo> trukulo: known issue then... :)
<_demian_> released in april :)
<trukulo> if you want to mount it with user perms, you have to modify /etc/fstab with uid options
<scizzo> trukulo: thought it might be something like that....because of the other machine working fine with Xorg so...
<trukulo> scizzo, yes
<_demian_> on the site it says
<scizzo> trukulo: lets just hope that xorg is going to be developed more and the drivers from nvidia are updated a little more also... :)
<trukulo> scizzo, xorg works well here, but without 3d, known issue too, but with livecd glxinfo said to me i have 3d
<trukulo> is very strange
<_demian_>  $ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<trukulo> scizzo, yes, it's a binary driver problem
<_demian_> and it doesn't work
<_demian_> I made the media/windows dir ofcourse
<trukulo> do you have /media/windows created with correct perms ? 777
<_demian_> oh...
<trukulo> :)
<jintxo> it's working fine for me (not with ubuntus nvidia-glx or restricted modules, but the installer from nividia.com). I'm using a custom built kernel, though so that may be why...
<_demian_> good point :)
<_demian_> how do I change perms ?
<trukulo> jintxo, kernel 2.6.10 of hoary has known problems with nvidia
<trukulo> _demian_, sudo chmod 777 /media/windows
<jintxo> trukulo, ah, so that's why it works ok for me :-)
<ntoll> _demian_, try a different hair dresser? :-P
<trukulo> jintxo, porbably
<scizzo> trukulo: I like the ati stuff....its easy to setupd
<scizzo> trukulo: -d
<_demian_> ntoll I will :P
<_demian_> butehm... it says it doesnt know the directory /media/windows
<ntoll> ok... I've googled on this but can't seem to find the info I need. Basically, what is the status of PHP5 in Ubuntu. PHP5 has been out quite a while and although Warty comes with PHP4 how do I check whats coming in Hoary?
<trukulo> scizzo, not with igp cards
<trukulo> php5 it's in hoary
<ntoll> I want to do some web development with Prado (which requires PHP5) AND use my fav. linux distro at the same time (have my cake and eat it)
<trukulo> v   php5                            -
<trukulo> v   php5-cgi                        -
<trukulo> v   php5-cli                        -
<trukulo> v   php5-gd                         -
<trukulo> v   php5-mysql                      -
<trukulo> v   php5-mysqli                     -
<ntoll> trukulo, excellent! How did you find that out?
<trukulo> so install hoary in a test machine
<trukulo> ntoll, i'm in hoaru: aptitude search php5
<ntoll> trukulo, is that like in regular debian? just do a dist upgrade
<trukulo> yes
<trukulo> change apt-sources , and dist-upgrade
<uMkulu> trukulo: that doesn't look right
<_demian_> mount: mount point /media/windows does not exist
<trukulo> uMkulu ?
<uMkulu> trukulo?
<_demian_> grmbl
<scizzo> trukulo: thanks for the help.. :)
<trukulo> uMkulu, is right
<trukulo> it's a virtual package, not a real one
<Dutchy> (12:00:41) (_demian_) dutchy :) <= ?
<_demian_> I'm dutch :)
<trukulo> ntoll, there's no php5 i'm hoary yet
<_demian_> nice to see another one ;)
<Dutchy> lol
<trukulo> _demian_, use /mnt/windows
<_demian_> you know anything about ubuntu?
<trukulo> don't use /media
<trukulo> it's not a removable drive, correct path is /mnt/windows
<_demian_> trukulo, thnx
<trukulo> works the same, but mnt is more logical
<darkk> http://www.tcpsecurity.com/
<trukulo> so, no one can help me with my ati igp problem?
<trukulo> i supossed it, it's very strange
<ntoll> trukulo, thanks for the help
<trukulo> ntoll, wou're wellcome
<Quarupt> howcome something works when i type it in the terminal as any user, but if i try to make a launcher it doesnt?
<trukulo> Quarupt, use full path: /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox i.e.
<pc03> an often asked question..
<pc03> from a clean system point of view.. what do i install mplayer or xine or totem-xine
<trukulo> pc03, i, for myself, install the 3
<trukulo> i use all of them, for different things
<Quarupt> trukulo, i put /usr/bin/limewire still didnt work
<_demian_> mkdir windows 777 is making a dir with all perms right?
<Quarupt> but works from a terminal?
<trukulo> Quarupt, write in shell: whereis limewire
<trukulo> _demian_, right
<Quarupt> it there
<_demian_> cool
<Quarupt> /usr/bin/limewire
<trukulo> Quarupt, umm, strange
<Quarupt> ?
<Quarupt> so...
<trukulo> so don't know
<trukulo> limewire is a debian package?
<Quarupt> no
<Quarupt> i had to build it
<Quarupt> but this doesnt make sense
<Quarupt> it runs fine from a terminal
<trukulo> you're right, it's very strange
<Quarupt> must be a java thing
<trukulo> it uses java?
<orp> is not a trojam like kazza
<trukulo> cat /usr/bin/limewire
<trukulo> it's a binary or a script?
<Quarupt> #!/bin/bash
<Quarupt> cd /usr/lib/LimeWire
<Quarupt> sh runLime.sh
<Quarupt> sean@UBunBOX:~ $
<Quarupt> script
<trukulo> there you have
<Quarupt> so
<trukulo> it's using sh
<Quarupt> theres no way to make it work without a terminal?
<trukulo> so make a new script
<Quarupt> i dunno how
<trukulo> make launcher working directory: /usr/lib/LimeWire
<trukulo> chmod 755 runLime.sh
<trukulo> and execute /usr/lib/LimeWire/runLime.sh
<trukulo> instead of /usr/bin/limewire
<Quarupt> lol so i will stil have to use a terminal
<pc03> trukulo. thx. thought that mplayer would cover everything..
<trukulo> Quarupt, only for configuring it
<trukulo> pc03, yes, but i prefer totem , and xine for movies with subtitles
<trukulo> as i said, it's a matter of personal likes
<brosio> but why ubuntu by default install gnome ?
<brosio> xchat and many program without ask ?
<trukulo> brosio, because they decided it
<trukulo> it's the default behaviour
<trukulo> use expert install if you prefer
<_4strO> it's the 'distribution' function
<_4strO> choice some paquage
<brosio> trukulo, i chose expert
<brosio> but after selected apt source
<brosio> it began to install many shit
<trukulo> brosio, it's a desktop distribution
<trukulo> it installs desktop applications
<trukulo> in next releases, they will make server version of ubuntu
<_4strO> hh
<trukulo> anway, if you prefer to choose everything, just use debian sarge
<Quarupt> trukulo, how do ya make the launchers working directory?
<brosio> trukulo, fuck ubuntu i'll reboot to debian pure64 ;)
<brosio> anyway thx for the explaination
<brosio> bye
<trukulo> Quarupt, don't know well, in properties, i don't use limewire nor any program like that
<trukulo> brosio, ubuntu is not for everyone, as any other distro
<Quarupt> all i get in the launcher is description command and comment
<trukulo> it has a target use
<trukulo> Quarupt, so don't know
<Quarupt> what?
<trukulo> but it's a problem of limewire executable
<Quarupt> cant i just amke a symlink?
<trukulo> it's very ... stupid
<trukulo> no, you can't
<Quarupt> no cause it runs olay from terminal
<Quarupt> all i do is type ./runLime.sh
<trukulo> but you need a working directory
<trukulo> that's stupid
<Quarupt> so can i make a script and put it on my desktop?
<trukulo> perhaps
<Quarupt> and then click it
<trukulo> Quarupt, but i can't help you
<Quarupt> what would the script say?
<Quarupt> why?
<trukulo> you have to look at it
<_demian_> where can i find a list with all commands for the terminal?
<Quarupt> i dunno how to write a script
<trukulo> because i don't have that program and don't know how to use it
<trukulo> anyway, why use limewire?
<trukulo> don't you prefer amule ?
<trukulo> or emule?
<uMkulu> somebody said emule was win
<Echylo> amule sucky :P
<Quarupt> cause its faster and better that gtk-gnutella
<Quarupt> way faster than any mule program
<Echylo> amule won't download anything here at fast speeds
<_demian_> true
<_demian_> and queue's are long
<Echylo> if I use torrent I get 300 kbs
<trukulo> so Quarupt , you have to do the script
<Quarupt> limewire is the best p2p there is no question
<_demian_> yeah use torrent
<Quarupt> i dunno how to write a script
<trukulo> Quarupt, i prefer azureus
<trukulo> Quarupt, then you have to learn
<Echylo> I download 5,5gig music with torrent on 5 days
<Quarupt> azureus is a toorent client
<Echylo> I prefer bittornado
<trukulo> i know it's a torrent client
<Quarupt> torrent
<Quarupt> not a p2p
<trukulo> that's what i use
<trukulo> it's p2p
<trukulo> torrent is p2p
<Quarupt> torrents are broken half the time and you have to search all over the web
<trukulo> depend what you download
<Quarupt> no
<trukulo> i don't download music
<Quarupt> you allways have to search the web
<pc03> i'd say yes.
<trukulo> yes
<Quarupt> for any torrent
<_demian_> Quarupt, www.torrentspy.com
<pc03> look for a good torrent index site.
<trukulo> Quarupt, you're right
<Quarupt> half the trackers are allways down
<trukulo> Quarupt, i agree with you
<Quarupt> itys crap
<pc03> there are lots, even after nova*
<trukulo> but it's not a crap, it's a matter of what you want
<Quarupt> and there constantly getting shut down
<pc03> trukulo.. what do you suggest for p2p in linux..
<Quarupt> and if there is a 3rd party involved its not considered p2p
<trukulo> pc03, azureus
<Quarupt> Torrent is not P@P
<Quarupt> P2P
<Quarupt> wiki p2p
<Quarupt> it even says there
<trukulo> Quarupt, p2p it's peer to peer, torrent works that way
<Quarupt> no torrent relies on a 3rd party a tracker
<Quarupt> so therefor its not a peer to peer
<trukulo> i don't agree with you
<pc03>  i have not tried anything else.. what would be number 2?
<Quarupt> lol, agree with wiki
<trukulo> communication it's peer to peer, but seeds rely on servers
<Quarupt> thast redundant
<universal> does someone know how to install nvidia drivers from nvidia.com in ubuntu?
<Quarupt> peer to peer means you only need to connect to other peers not a tracker
<trukulo> peer to peer means you download client-to-client
<Quarupt> what do you allways have to put in the first line of a script
<Quarupt> trukulo, just wiki it you will see your wrong
<Quarupt> Torrents incolve three parties therefor they are not to be considered P2P
<Quarupt> because you must remain connected to a tracker as well as the other peer(s)
<Quarupt> Anyways call it whatever you want, its still crap
<_demian_> the tracker is just a thing dat shows your pc where to find that file on other pc's
<_demian_> hahaha
<pc03> Quarupt. that is not correct.. you can disconnect from the tracker in a dl..
<Quarupt> the MPAA is shutting one torrent search engine down a day
<njs12345> bt is not truly p2p
<Quarupt> thank you
<pc03> the only thing is that no extra peers can connect when the tracker is down
<Quarupt> Its not a P2P
<trukulo> Quarupt, in wikipedia, torrent is an example of p2p
<Quarupt> just look it up
<Quarupt> you will see
<Quarupt> no its not
<Quarupt> I will get the url
<njs12345> freenet is an example of p2p
<trukulo> read it
<Quarupt> 1 sec
<pc03> does it matter?
<trukulo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P2p
<trukulo> pc03, it's funny
<Quarupt> lmao he is just flaming now
<njs12345> hmm
<trukulo> Quarupt, no, read it please
<trukulo> i'm not flaming
<_demian_> anyways.... can someone tell me where to find an overview of all commands in a termianl?
<njs12345> according to wikipedia
<njs12345>  A peer-to-peer (or P2P) computer network is any network that does not rely on dedicated servers for communication but instead mostly uses direct connections between clients (peers).
<njs12345> note the word "mostly"
<njs12345> so according to wikipedia bittorrent is p2p, because most of the connections are p2p
<Quarupt> just give up he is to stuborn
<trukulo> client and server relates to trasnfer connection
<pc03> dont think peers are connected via the tracker..
<pc03> tracker is only needed to identif oher peers
<trukulo> seeds only made the communication betwen peers, transfer is pure peer to peer
<apokryphos> Yes, tracker is only for locating torrents, like websites/forums.
<Quarupt> but without it you have nothing
<trukulo> Quarupt, that's right, but it's p2p
<njs12345> yes
<Quarupt> so therefor you are dependent of a 3rd party server to connect
<trukulo> as a transfer protocol
<Quarupt> now he is changing his story
<trukulo> Quarupt, you need servers in emule
<GoneBoB> ok
<njs12345> however, BT is p2p "enough" for purposes.. it's diffiicult beyond belief to design a truly p2p system
<trukulo> is it p2p as you need 3rd party?
<GoneBoB> this whole thing is totally offtopic
<GoneBoB> please take this discussion elsewhere
<pc03> Quarupt.. that's true for every p2p.. at some point you need to identify your 1st other peer
<Quarupt> nope
<_demian_> anyways.... can someone tell me where to find an overview of all commands in a termianl?
<Quarupt> thats not true
<_demian_> dudes I need help :)
<trukulo> edonkey have servers, emule too, it's the same as trackers
<GoneBoB> _demian_: um... there are 1151 commands in /usr/bin alone
<Quarupt> _demian_, you mean just basic bash commands or all the bins in your distro?
<trukulo> _demian_, look for a newbie terminal guide on google: "commands linux"
<Quarupt> trukulo, he just wants bash commands
<_demian_> trukulo, you're right
<Quarupt> not all his bins
<_demian_> I don't know what i want
<_demian_> cause I'm new at this
<_demian_> :)
<trukulo> Quarupt, that's what i'm saying, commands in linux
<Quarupt> you just wanna learn cp ls ln mv rm ..etc?
<trukulo> not bins for terminal
<_demian_> i need to delete a dir :)
<trukulo> every binary on linux is a command
<Quarupt> thats rm
<trukulo> rm -r
<trukulo> for directories
<_demian_> but it would be nice to know where to find the rest of the commands :)
<Quarupt> yea but he wants BASH commands listen
<Quarupt> jesus
<_demian_> so I don't have to ask all the time :)
<trukulo> _demian_, you need basic comands
<_demian_> okee
<Quarupt> man bash
<Quarupt> sirst off
<Quarupt> first*
<_demian_> trukulo, where do I find those?
<trukulo> http://www.linux.com/guides/abs-guide/basic.shtml
<Quarupt> then google basic shell commands
<trukulo> there
<GoneBoB> _demian_: also here http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<trukulo> Quarupt, not shell, linux
<trukulo> there's a lot of shells in the world
<Quarupt> dude he just said
<trukulo> :)
<Quarupt> he wants stuff like rm
<apokryphos> tell _demian_ rute
<Quarupt> thats a SHELL command
<trukulo> Quarupt, windows has a shell too, and os2, even dos
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell _demian_ rute
<Pyre> _demian_: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<Quarupt> I dont think you should be helping people
<trukulo> every OS has a shell
<njs12345> dos is basically just a shell
<_demian_> thnx
<trukulo> _demian_, did i help you ?
<_demian_> now you can go an argueing :P
<_demian_> trukulo, I don't know but now I have a place to search :)
<Quarupt> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=basic+shell+commands&btnG=Google+Search
<Quarupt> look what happens whn ya google basic shell commands
<Quarupt> every result for the first 10 pages is linux basic shell commands
<trukulo> you have shells for other OS in that page too
<Quarupt> no there isnt
<Quarupt> not untill page 11
<trukulo> unix shell it's not the same as linux shell (mostly bash)
<Quarupt> tea click the link
<_demian_> that's why i needed you to give me some good sites
<trukulo> 6th reference in first page it's not for linux
<Quarupt> its just rm and cp
<Quarupt> those are linux too
<trukulo> but options are not the same
<Quarupt> lmao
<trukulo> you don't even have df or du there
<Quarupt> your the most stuborn person i have ever met, i doubt he would click BASIC DOS COMMANDS when he is looking for linux commands
<Quarupt> think a lilo before you type
<Quarupt> take a communications class
<Quarupt> take a pill
<trukulo> have you read yourself?
<pc03> lets all quiet down and help who needs help.. right?
<Quarupt> yes and so has everyone else in this chan
<trukulo> pc03, ok
<Quarupt> now please don't attempt to help anyone
<_demian_> it does make it lively in here :)
<GoneBoB> please.. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<GoneBoB> if you need to read some things, read that :)
<Quarupt> lol
<ceu> mozilla-firefox in warty-backports will be upgraded to 1.0.1?
<lok> I can't boot my winxp partition with grub (it's an ntfs partition), I've seen no error message it's just that when I try to boot it the grub's menu stay at the screen and nothings change ... a solution ?
<lrojas> can i ask why does ubuntu decided to use sudo instead of just enabling the root user?
<trukulo> lrojas, security
<lrojas> isnt sudo less secure?
<Quarupt> lrojas, if ya don't like it, just type sudo passwd
<trukulo> no, you can track what a user do
<damripp> what command do i use to add 800x600 to one of the res
<damripp> what command do i use to add 800x600 to one of the res's i can use?
<trukulo> and it's more difficult to make brute password attacks
<lrojas> i c
<Quarupt> damripp, you need to edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lok> nobody can help me with grub ?
<Mitario> hmm, if I add a printer, how do I know which usb printer # it gets in gnome-cups-manager?
<trukulo> damripp, warty or hoary?
<Mitario> s/add/connect
<damripp> warty
<trukulo> damripp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<trukulo> use medium for resolution
<Quarupt> it would be easier to edit you conf
<lrojas> one more question, why Xfree86 over Xorg?
<trukulo> Quarupt, there's no xorg.conf in warty
<trukulo> lrojas, because warty has xfree86, not xorg
<Quarupt> uhm is uses Xorg with the CD
<Quarupt> I will bet you on that
<trukulo> not warty, i'm sure
<damripp> yeah, well im running 640x480, most progams too big.
<Quarupt> No your wrong again
<Quarupt> type x-server -version
<Quarupt> damripp,
<lrojas> i know that, i am asking why choose xfree86 over xorg, when xfree seems to be going in an undesirable licesing direction and Xorg seems to be the new standard
<Quarupt> Warty ises Xorg
<Quarupt> uses
<psi> Quarupt: no
<Quarupt> by default
<trukulo> lrojas, because when warty was made, there's no xorg packages for debian
<lrojas> ok, that i understand
<Quarupt> wtf boot a warty live cd and type x-server -version
<trukulo> and transition was difficult, daniel stone and fabio di masimo works for transition in hoary
<RattWork> Quarupt: warty live cd is knoppix, basically
<trukulo> RattWork, i think it was morphix
<lrojas> so warty live cd is not warty live cd ?
<Quarupt> okay do a clean instal from a warty cd, and type x-server -version
<RattWork> lrojas: kinda :P
<psi> Quarupt: XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1
<trukulo> Quarupt, sorry man, you're wrong
<Quarupt> I know i used the CD they sent in the mail, and it used Xorg by default
<lrojas> anybody here has had experience with FC3 ?
<trukulo> Quarupt, warty live cd it' not the same as warty install cd
<trukulo> warty installed on hd, uses xfree86
<monoxide> hi guys, bash is giving me a wierd prompt for non-root users, "I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $", and also ssh is giving wierd output. both seem to work fine as root though....
<monoxide> I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $ ssh -h
<monoxide> You don't exist, go away!
<Quarupt> i didnt say the live cd
<Quarupt> The install cd
<Quarupt> It uses Xorg
<damripp> trukulo: after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, it asks me what driver to use. will it highlight the right one?
<trukulo> damripp, what graphic card do you have?
<damripp> permedia tnt2 i think
<trukulo> damripp, use nv
<Quarupt> Then howcome when i did a clean install of warty it used Xorg?
<trukulo> Quarupt, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/x.org/view?searchterm=xfree86
<monoxide> anyone have any ideas?
<Quarupt> thats with the old build
<Quarupt> the ones they ship now use Xorg
<trukulo> warty has only one build
<Quarupt> no security updates huh?
<damripp> trukulo: permedia 2
<Quarupt> wanna bet?
<damripp> nv?
<trukulo> security is by network, not in cd
<trukulo> damripp, nvidia one
<Quarupt> You are wrong
<Mitario> hmm, when I 'lpr' a file it stays in 'lpq' for a while and then dissappears, but nothing is printed
<_demian_> hahaha
<_demian_> says here I can install a firewall
<damripp> how much memory should i allocate?
<_demian_> why should I
<trukulo> Quarupt, i'm using ubuntu since prerelase of warty, know in person X developers of ubuntu
<_demian_> I thought that was the beauty of linux?
<damripp> i think its a 4meg AGP card.
<jdub> Quarupt: warty shipped with xfree86. it has not and will not be updated to use xorg. xorg is in hoary only.
<trukulo> talked to him a lot of time, and ther made conferences in my lug
<trukulo> and jdub it's an ubuntu developer, release manager of ubuntu, and he doesn't find his trousers
<Quarupt> jdub, I am using warty i will send you a file to prove it and i am also using x.org want my config?
<jdub> trukulo: :-)
<trukulo> Quarupt, jdub is RELEASE MANAGER OF UBUNTU !!
<monoxide> _demian_, linux has its holes like everything else
<jdub> Quarupt: not really, i'm happy to not believe you either way :)
<Quarupt> lmao
<Quarupt> i will just embaress you by pastebin 'n em for all to see
<jdub> Quarupt: cat /etc/lsb-release
<_demian_> monoxide, why would anyone want to attack a linux pc then?
<trukulo> jdub, do you have a gun for me, please?
<monoxide> _demian_, same reason they would want to attack a win pc?
<Quarupt> there its paste binned the link and this log are posted on the forums
<Quarupt> lmao
<_demian_> monoxide, I always believed it was to hassle bill gates
<_demian_> to show him he made f******** software
<monoxide> heh
<trukulo> Quarupt, do you know what a release manager is?
<_demian_> like the new w32 viruses
<monoxide> so noone can help me with my problem?
<Quarupt> trukulo, no one is listening to you
<Quarupt> stop slaming
<trukulo> Quarupt, you are, in fact
<trukulo> lol
<_demian_> it has a line in it somewhere where it says that gates should make windows better
<_demian_> :)
<jdub> guys, not worth pursuing the discussion
<Quarupt> monoxide,  state your problem again
<eric__> hi ~ is the Update Manager bound to the apt/sources file?
<monoxide> if Quarupt would shuttup for long enough maybe someone would see it....
<monoxide> and trukulo
<jdub> eric__: yes
<trukulo> jdub, can you give me a hand please?
<jdub> trukulo: with?
<trukulo> my graphic card, it's very strange
<monoxide> <monoxide> hi guys, bash is giving me a wierd prompt for non-root users, "I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $", and also ssh is giving wierd output. both seem to work fine as root though....
<monoxide> <monoxide> I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $ ssh -h
<monoxide> <monoxide> You don't exist, go away!
<trukulo> jdub, with live cd , glxinfo gives me DRI yes
<_demian_> that's not verry nice
<eric__> thanks.  so 3rd party reps would also show up in the update list-
<_demian_> :)
<trukulo> but with hoary installed, i can't have dri working
<apokryphos> eric__: that's right.
<trukulo> using ati igp 320M
<eric__> :)  very nice. thx
<trukulo> have all the modules: ati_igp, drm, radeon...
<jdub> trukulo: daniels is the man to ask
<trukulo> jdub, i know, but he's sleeping
<trukulo> i'll ask him later, thanks anyway
<BeTa> there are too much bot here
<monoxide> eric__, any programs that do updates use the /etc/sources list
<BeTa> crappy djyuf !
<BeTa> is there a possibility to avoid this ?
<eric__> this is what i expected,  but thought i'd dbl check
<monoxide> Quarupt, did you get that?
<Quarupt> monoxide, get what?
<BeTa> this kind of bot starts crappy /queries /w sex URLs... that's not great
<Quarupt> sorry i wasnt paying attention im searching for an rpm
<monoxide> eric__, unless of course it is designed to only update a single program, but i havent heard of any of those
<monoxide> Quarupt, my problem :/
<monoxide> hi guys, bash is giving me a wierd prompt for non-root users, "I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $", and also ssh is giving wierd output. both seem to work fine as root though....
<monoxide> I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $ ssh -h
<uMkulu> i already had it that way, monoxide.
<monoxide> You don't exist, go away!
<Kevin> http://www.tcpsecurity.com/
<Quarupt> it returns that as output?
<eric__> most likely a work in progress.  But I like the looks of it and the possibilities for the package
<monoxide> Quarupt, yes
<Quarupt> weird
<monoxide> I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $ ssh -h
<monoxide> You don't exist, go away!
<monoxide> I have no name!@matthew-linux:~ $
<monoxide> but it all works fine via sudo
<Quarupt> just not as your user
<Quarupt> maybe the sshd is setup to only listen to root?
<monoxide> any user, except root
<Quarupt> if it works with sudo then it is listening to root
<monoxide> that still doesnt explain the bash prompt
<monoxide> that happens on a non graphical console as well
<Quarupt> oh the no name
<Quarupt> check your bash.bashrc
<Quarupt> wow its 5am
<queuetue> Hi.  Where is the "system bell sound" defined?  I want to replace the drum hit every time I hit tab in bash with something more subtle, but can't find the right setting in sounds...
<Mitario> lol I just documented the XML RPC commands of BOINC
<Mitario> woops wrong channel
<monoxide> cant see anything odd in there, but then again i dont know bash scripting very well
<Myrtti> plonk.
<trukulo> monoxide, have you change any perm on system?
<monoxide> trukulo, pardon?
<trukulo> have you changed any permision on your system?
<monoxide> dont think so, definently not since i noticed this anyway
<trukulo> you are using warty with root account enabled?
<Quarupt> he means did ya do sudo passwd
<lrojas> i have a situation and i would like some advice if anyone can give it, since i am a known linux user at work, i been asked to setup a Live Video Streaming Solution by my boss, i promised i would investigate but so far is very messy the information relating to that. Any ideas on what could i do
<damripp> i have no GNOME now!
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> uhoh
<monoxide> im using hoary with root enabled
<Quarupt> what did ya do?
<damripp> no dislplay
<Quarupt> ya used the wrong driver
<Quarupt> probably
<damripp> what truklo told me to do
<Quarupt> check your logs
<trukulo> monoxide, do you have users in /home ?
<Quarupt> that was a bad isea
<damripp> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x. etc.
<trukulo> damripp, your X conf is wrong, made again
<monoxide> trukulo, the users are in /home and /etc/passwd
<Quarupt> nv is not the correct driver for your card
<damripp> yeah i did, i made it like the basic config. still doesnt work
<Quarupt> check your logs for (EE)
<monoxide> ohhhhh... fixed :)
<trukulo> monoxide, what was?
<monoxide> chmod 644 /etc/passwd
<monoxide> it was 600
<trukulo> perms
<trukulo> lrojas, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6720
<lrojas> thanks trukulo
<trukulo> monoxide, so it was permisions
<monoxide> trukulo, yea
<trukulo> damripp, try driver vesa
<monoxide> damn....
<monoxide> :/ i changed that too... no idea it could screw things up so bad...
<octom_> hi I have downloaded the marillat files all together and put them in this directory /home/octom/marillat/cdrom (because this is a dial up not dsl) now I have a lot of .deb files any idea on how I get them onto the machine itself?
<trukulo> perms changed on /etc always make problems
<damripp> how do i try vesa?
* monoxide notes _NEVER_ to do that again
<trukulo> damripp, configuring again
<trukulo> octom, sudo dpkg -i *deb
<octom_> trukulo, thanks
<monoxide> damripp, i have cofigured X at least 20 times to get it working just right :)
<damripp> yeah everytime i run it. i try startx after running it. and i get errros.
<trukulo> damripp, what errors?
<trukulo> perhaps is mouse errors, not graphic driver error
<Quarupt> damripp, you need to read the log to make sure its even your driver
<damripp> ok ok....
<Quarupt> wow trukulo we just agreed on something
<Quarupt> scary
<monoxide> heh
<damripp> (EE) no devices detected
<damripp> is that it?
<trukulo> you tried vesa?
<damripp> vesa instead of nv?
<trukulo> yes
<octom_> trukulo, thanks for that - I had to add a * but what's a * between ubuntu users :)  now I have them lets see what happens when I try to run em :)
<membreya> hey guys
<damripp> (EE) VESA(0): no matching modes
<damripp> (EE) screns found but, none have a usable configuration
<damripp> fatal error 104
<damripp> fuck
<damripp> i shoulddda back up some sorta file.
<lok> hi can someone told me what's the default runlevel on ubuntu ?
<trukulo> 2
<damripp> oh no. what am i going to do.
<lok> thanks trukulo
<damripp> trukulo: does it matter im using tty1 for irc and tty2 for configuring?
<trukulo> no
<damripp> when i installed ubuntu originally it never asked me what driver to use eg; nv, vesa....
<damripp> can i run that config again?
<Quarupt> how do ya unindtall something with dpkg
<Quarupt> uninstall
<Quarupt> is it like dpkg --uninstall?
<damripp> yeah mutherfcker, it was glint trukulo! which is what it was higliehgt first place
<damripp> defualt
<InitMass> if i'm not sure which soundcard i've got in my laptop how can i check it?
<luigi_> hi
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> How do you configure SSH so that no key is required?
<_demian_> where are programs usually installed?
<_demian_> where are programs usually installed?
<_demian_> anyone?
<_demian_> i liked it better when they where argueing :)
<_demian_> at least then I got an answer :D
<InitMass> is ubuntu using ALSA or OSS as default??
<trukulo> what ubuntu? hoary or warty?
<InitMass> warty
<trukulo> alsa
<trukulo> and hoary too
<trukulo> lol
<kayali> hello
<uMkulu> que tal, kayali
<InitMass> hehe
<kayali> uMkulu: I'm fine
<uMkulu> kayali: i'm not following you...
<InitMass> any advice in the setting up process? shouls i use alsa or oss in xmms?
<kayali> uMkulu: ?????
<uMkulu> i don't know, kayali
<trukulo> InitMass, alsa
<fran> hi!
<queuetue> Where is the "system bell sound" defined?  I want to replace the drum hit every time I hit tab in bash with something more subtle, but can't find the right setting in sounds...
<InitMass> queuetue, desktop preferences and then sound
<kayali> anyone knows if ubuntu features an Eclipse package?
<trukulo> kayali, i think not
<queuetue> InitMass, Which sound is it?  I cna't find one that affects the "system bell"...
<InitMass> queuetue, system bell
<InitMass> queuetue, i'm guiding you in gnome right now
<Skid> hi folks, how can I check to see if Xfree86's dev packages are installed?
<InitMass> trukulo, xmms complain and want me to check my configuration and that no other program is blocking the soundcard
<queuetue> InitMass, I have a "system bell" tab, but nowhere to change the sound - no "system bell" sound is listed under the "sound events" tab.
<trukulo> InitMass, use esd
<trukulo> Skid, dpkg -l | grep xfree86
<monoxide> Skid, apt-get install xserver-xfree86-dev?
<`shane> ok, just re-installed ubuntu and when I add my windows partition to my fstab it mounts it...but Ubuntu doesn't know a file from a folder, etc. I remember having this problem last time but I forgot how to fix it
<trukulo> shane: uid in fstab?
<InitMass> queuetue, then i don't know. i have the option "sound an audible bell"
<`shane> uid=XXX?
<martinald> hi all
<monoxide> `shane, you cant?
<martinald> i have a problem
<queuetue> InitMass, Yes, I'm asking how you change the "audible bell" sound.
<`shane> let me post my entry:
<monoxide> i dont think you can with an vfat drive...
<martinald> basically, i'm using novell linux desktop 9 and i absolutely love it, but i'm getting a bit frustrated with the lack of new software on it (most packages are quite old... 1 year or so)
<monoxide> martinald, what would this problem be?
<`shane> /dev/hdb1	/mnt/windows	vfat	umask=000	0	0
<martinald> so how possible is it to move to ubuntu without stuff breaking? things like my panel setup, fonts, home dirs etc
<Skid> monoxide: er that package doesn't exist
<trukulo> martinald, very difficult, if it uses diferent versions
<InitMass> queuetue, i don't know any other way even if i know there is but none i can help you with
<martinald> ok
<martinald> well nld uses gnome 2.6 and hoary uses 2.10
<trukulo> martinald, exactly
<`shane> vfat is fine, ntfs needs support added I believe..or it did in Fedora
<martinald> there is no migration tools?
<trukulo> and diferent evolution
<trukulo> martinald, no, no migration tool as i know
<InitMass> trukulo, where should i change to esd? when i type esd in the terminal i get /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<shock> u know something that needs fixing in ubuntu? the "open with" dialog!
<shock> its a pain!
<martinald> hmm
<trukulo> but you can keep home users, just copy them
<monoxide> Skid, i was guessing
<InitMass> queuetue, one other way is to cut the cable to the bell
<trukulo> InitMass, in xmms plugins output
<martinald> yea i assume that, [most]  settings are stored in my home dir, how much of that would be transfered?
<trukulo> martinald, you have to try
<monoxide> trukulo, what if he installed ubuntu at the versions that he has installed at the moment then updated?
<InitMass> trukulo, do you mean esd as audio device?
<trukulo> monoxide,he uses novell desktop linux, not ubuntu
<trukulo> InitMass, yes
<trukulo> monoxide, he don't have gnome 2.6
<martinald> i have gnome 2.6
<InitMass> trukulo, now i've got esd there and ALSA as output
<trukulo> martinald, in ubuntu i mean
<martinald> oh ok
<p-fox> does anyone know why recent hoary runs so slow? (awful screen redraw, etc)
<trukulo> p-fox, perhaps, because is a development version not finished
<InitMass> trukulo, but with those ^^ settings xmms still complain
<trukulo> InitMass, so just keep trying things
<trukulo> or better, use rythmbox
<p-fox> trukulo, yes it's not finished. but i assume it's a bug. bugs need fixing. so it'd help if i could diagnose it, right?
<trukulo> p-fox, so look for the bug
<p-fox> trukulo, how do you find an unknown bug?
<trukulo> did you read bugzilla ?
<InitMass> trukulo, /dev/dsp: No such file or directory is what i get when i type esd in the terminal and that's why it's no idea to put esd in xmms. what's your advice for the missing /dev/dsp?
<trukulo> have you look for that problem there?
<trukulo> you don't have dsp?
<p-fox> trukulo, yes. hense asking here.
<trukulo> p-fox, i'm using hoary and X goes fast
<trukulo> faster than warty, in fact
<p-fox> trukulo, well not for me. which is why it's a bug.
<InitMass> trukulo, no i don't have that dsp
<trukulo> p-fox, can you give us more information? i can't help you with: it's slower
<Skid> what package are the gtk - devel files?
<underdog> i'm having trouble installing a font. i tried mkfontdir && xset fp rehash && /etc/init.d/xfs restart but with no luck. any ideas?
<Skid> there's a fair few :)
<p-fox> trukulo, since updating X redraws are slow, window switching and desktop switching too. but there's no errors to help diagnose it
<trukulo> what graphic card do you have?
<p-fox> radeon x600
<p-fox> i've reinstalled the drivers and killed X, but it didn't fix it
<Skid> nm found em
<nerio> how do I install the kernel source ? is it the kernel headers ?
<SiRrUs> p-fox I am having the same problem
<_demian_> ehm... how do attrib perms?
<_demian_> with what command?
<p-fox> SiRrUs, what video card have you got?
<SiRrUs> plain ol Sis
<SiRrUs> been like this now for about 3 days
<p-fox> right. i'm pretty sure it's an X problem, but i dont know what
<p-fox> SiRrUs, same here.
<SiRrUs> yeah started happening right after an upgrade, I am sure it will be sorted out very soon tho
<Kevin> http://www.tcpsecurity.com/
<spiral> hi
<uMkulu> hello, spiral
<monoxide_> since updateing to hoary the network-admin app seems to have killed itself...
<membreya> hooray, I've gotten squid working :)
<monoxide_> congrats membreya. since  you seem to have no troubles, maybe you could help me out ;)
<membreya> rofl monoxide im using webmin ..so it's cheating :)
<monoxide_> lol
<monoxide_> hey, if it works, it cant be all bad :)
<hoinar> hi all
<membreya> hrm lol, need to figure out how to set the ACL to allow me to USE webmin while the proxy is on :P
<monoxide_> membreya, since updateing to hoary the network-admin app seems to have killed itself...
<monoxide_> any ideas?
<monoxide_> lol
<membreya> how you mean killed itself?
<monoxide_> maybe network-admin would help? ;)
<hoinar> i have a question: why don't I see my NTFS partitions under ubuntu live cd?
<monoxide_> well its not there
<monoxide_> bash cant find it at all
<mg__> hi, I'm just installing ubuntu on a thinkpad t42 and I've heard that it has it's own bootloader for the ibm restore and recovery software. I would like some advice on whether that means it's a problem using grub instead of the windows bootloader?
<monoxide_> hoinar, linux doesnt support NTFS
<membreya> network-admin works for me
<hoinar> that is something I know monoxide
<membreya> monoxide: so does :P
<mg__> ie.. if I overwrite the mbr will it disable the r&r
<hoinar> :) but under knoppix I can even wtite...not only read...
<hoinar> *write
<hoinar> but i want to run ubuntu live :)
<monoxide_> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew # network-admin
<monoxide_> bash: network-admin: command not found
<monoxide_> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew #
<monoxide_> what package is it from?
<monoxide_> hoinar, then the live cd doesnt have the packages on it for that. no idea what that package is tho.
<hoinar> :(
<hoinar> thanks
<monoxide_> i have ubuntu exclusively on this computer, but i want to run a dual boot, so if you find what is needed for NTFS then let me know
<monoxide_> membreya, do you know what package network-admin is from?
<johnnybe1ak> any of you guys use streamripper?
<gurran> Hi PPL
<spiral> hi again
<Rocco> anybody here with an centrino?
* monoxide thinks all the answers people are asleep....
<underdog> i am
<mg__> anyone use an ibm t40?
<Rocco> @underdog you use a centrino???
<lok> does someone use ia32-libs on a amd64 here?
<underdog> Rocco: yeah
<Rocco> underdog: what do you use to slow down the fequency?
<t> I'm on hoary and there's no "take a screenshot" icon...
<monoxide> t, check under the System menu
<SiRrUs> sure there is
<virtuald> http://lists.netsys.com/pipermail/full-disclosure/2005-March/032240.html
<underdog> Rocco: nothing as of yet
<kirbuntu> hello ubuntu
<VANQUISH> hi
<uMkulu> bonjour, VANQUISH
<VANQUISH> hi
<kirbuntu> hello from kansas, USA
<Montagh> hi
<VANQUISH> im arash
<Rocco> DONT WANNA BE AN AMERICAN IDOIT *gg*
<SiRrUs> :)
<VANQUISH> in iran
<SiRrUs> hmmmm time to settle down boys
<njs12345> offtopic I guess, but I'm in he UK :P
<njs12345> *the
<membreya> ok it was webmins problem ..wasn't allowing squid to connect to it :P
<SiRrUs> good morning membreya
<membreya> ello SiRrUs :)
* monoxide yawns in membreya's direction
<membreya> :P
<monoxide> about time for bed for us ehh?
<monoxide> its late...
<SiRrUs> bed?? where you from
<membreya> its only 1.30 am monoxide :)
<monoxide> i wanna see the last of the 1:30 of updates tho....
<monoxide> aus
<monoxide> 1:40am here
<monoxide> lol membreya
<monoxide> i need my beauty sleep ;)
<SiRrUs> 9:40am here
<monoxide> yea, its sunday morning here ;)
<Tycho_Atreides> sunday?!?
<SiRrUs> Sat am here
<VANQUISH> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Rocco> underdog: cpudyn is disabled; how can i enable
* monoxide sighs and explains that he is in AUS again
<Tycho_Atreides> dont tell me what happens saturday, i want it to be a surprise
<membreya> we're in the future :D
<Creeper> ok, so ho can help me with a probmlem with ubuntu?
<Creeper> *who
<monoxide> there was an american comedian who once made the comment "never worry about tommorow. the aussies are already there and they are still alive"
<monoxide> i forget who now tho...
<membreya> lol!
<monoxide> whats wrong Creeper?
<Creeper> when booting I get "Error 18"
<monoxide> which is?
<Creeper> beats me
<monoxide> i get many errors when booting, fairly sure none of them are #18 though
<Creeper> well booting seizes at Error 18
* monoxide still hasnt managed to fix his boot problems with his hdd...
<membreya> Creeper: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11764&highlight=grub+error+18
<monoxide> before or during the ubuntu bootup?
* membreya hugs google
<Creeper> before... i think... its just after DMI detection
<monoxide> or, there you go
<monoxide> can anyone give me any ideas why my computer would freeze before even getting to gnome?
<monoxide> errr... before getting to grub
<Creeper> no, while starting grub
<Montagh> i did that to mine by changing my grub splash to something in the wrong format
<monoxide> i dont have a grub splash
<mlambie> when i use gnome-terminal to ssh to anoher machine running ubuntu it changes the tab name to reflect the new user@machine. when i ssh to a debian sarge server it doesn't. i'd like to configure the debian server to do the same. any clues?
<monoxide> infact i tried to minimise the impact that grub has.
<InitMass> anyone who can give me a repository for mplayer? i'm using warty
<monoxide> InitMass, there isnt one, you need to compile it from source
<monoxide> see http://mplayerhq.com/
<monoxide> or check out xine
<v9_1> mmm
<shock> really? there is no mplayer repos for warty anymore?
<shock> hm
<shock> weirdness
<njs12345> I think nerim has mplayer, doesn't it?
<_adw_> hi, anyone have any tips on wlan setups on for ubuntu, or linux in general, like real novice stuff?
<shock> thought so
<shock> im on my ppc computer here so cant check
<njs12345> _adw_: `iwconfig` shows wireless interfaces
<psi> i made an mplayer .deb yesterday, if you want to try it
<monoxide> well i compiled it, i dont think there is an ubuntu repo for mplayer
<njs12345> _adw_: `iwconfig <interface> essid <essid>` sets SSID
<monoxide> i could be wrong tho....
<shock> deb http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/ mplayer/ <-- this one worked for ppc
<_adw_> thanks, but, if theres any networks available, they should show here trhrough iwlist?
<membreya_> what was that command to remove the root access again ?
<njs12345> membraya_: what, like, after you've done sudo -s?
<matthias> hi all. How can I play mp3 files in Ubuntu?
<usual> membreya, ctrl+c
<njs12345> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<njs12345> or `exit`
<njs12345> `exit` is for membraya_ ;)
<usual> or press ctrl+d
<matthias> ok, i'll give it a try. Thanks
<monoxide> uMkulu, restricted
<uMkulu> rumour has it restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats , for help with setting up java, flash, mp3 and video
<njs12345> is uMkulu a bot?
<membreya_> no
<membreya_> after you've enabled root
<matthias> COuld not find packet gstreamer0.8-mad ? :-s
<monoxide> matthias, check that
<daniels> uMkulu: restricted
<uMkulu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats , for help with setting up java, flash, mp3 and video
<psi> matthias: you need to enable universe
<monoxide> njs12345, yes
<Montagh> install beep media player, it worked out of the box for me
<daniels> but he also seems to be a human
<njs12345> ah
<njs12345> I see
<njs12345> a cyborg? :D
<matthias> chechk what monoxide ? :)
<psi> membreya: remove the password, i guess
<membreya_> nevermind, its sudo passwd -l root
<monoxide> daniels, bs he does :P
<matthias> and psi > enable universe? How, where, ... ?
<njs12345> matthias: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<njs12345> and remove the # before the line with 'universe' in
<njs12345> you need to be root
<monoxide> seems like a damn bot to me
<monoxide> matthias, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<matthias> ok
<njs12345> ok, well, time for some CS:S for me
<daniels> monoxide: i checked my lastlog, he was exhibiting distinctly human behaviour
<daniels> monoxide: so either he's a human or a human controls him at regular intervals (by human, i mean human with incredibly annoying scripts)
<monoxide> daniels, like saying hello back?
<monoxide> and its easy to make a bot that can be controled :)
<daniels> mmm, some of it's borderline ... but looking in context, probably not
* monoxide made one not so long ago in perl....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q umkulu!*@*]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<usual> daniels, this lag wouldn't be a kernel issue would it? maybe xorg?
<MrKeuner> hi, installing nvidia drivers xorg started booting on the left of my widescreen. Is there a special thing to avoid this problem?
<MrKeuner> right side of the screen has a blank area of 4-5 centimeters
<monoxide> MrKeuner, try changing your resolution?
<MrKeuner> oh yeah
<MrKeuner> but
<MrKeuner> 1280*800 has disappeared from that list somehow
<monoxide> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrKeuner> ok great. thanks
<shock> u might need to adjust the settings in your xorg.conf
<monoxide> with sudo
<daniels> usual: i don't know what it is, sorry ...
<daniels> in any case, I need to sleep now, because it's late
<shock> it 1600 here
<monoxide> its 2am here....
<monoxide> i need sleep soon...
<monoxide> must... finish... updates...
<monoxide> does anyone know what package network-admin is from?
<usual> daniels, np, just curious. Thought you might have some insight
<spiral> hmmm... Any news about the new packages of ooo2 testing & localisations ?
<praveen> hiya all..
<praveen> hiya all..
<Myrtti> *burp*
<Myrtti> too much soda
<praveen> hehe..
<praveen> this is first time im on IRC..
<praveen> wowwie...
<praveen> hiya ealden
<praveen> quit
<mg__> anybody use an ibm t4x?
<MrKeuner> hi again, changing resolution did not work. I remember about some parameters when modprobing nvidia kernel module to avoid the problem of having space on the right of the screen. Can somebody lead me to a related information?
<MrKeuner> widescreen is the problem
<fluxy> Hello. I got a question about the Ubuntu Live Cd. Is it modular? If yes, how can modules be created and added to the cd? Thx
<fluxy> Hello. I got a question about the Ubuntu Live Cd. Is it modular? If yes, how can modules be created and added to the cd? Thx
<braz2kuk12> hi can anyone help want to compile ndiswrapper for my wi-fi card from source however when i do make i get this error: pete@Utopia:~/wi-fi/ndiswrapper-1.1 $ make
<braz2kuk12> make -C driver
<braz2kuk12> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/pete/wi-fi/ndiswrapper-1.1/driver'
<braz2kuk12> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build;
<braz2kuk12>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<braz2kuk12> make[1] : *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<braz2kuk12> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/pete/wi-fi/ndiswrapper-1.1/driver'
<braz2kuk12> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<njs12345> braz2kuk12: I might be wrong here, but I think ubuntu only installs the kernel source with hoary kernels
<braz2kuk12> i know however i downloaded the kernel source for my kernel and extracted it to /usr/src
<braz2kuk12> so really it should compile? if not do i need to create a symlink to my kernel source?
<aroman> hello
<knucks> Hi gues
<knucks> guys*
<knucks> I have 4 speakers..only 2 of them work right now
<StoffBox-Steve> hi knucks :D
<knucks> how can i get all of them working
<knucks> Heya Steve
<knucks> think you can help me out Steve?
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm, give me a bit
<djp> can anybody give me some advice regards spamassassin and evolution? by default spamd is disabled. do i need to edit /etc/default/spamassassin to enable it?
* StoffBox-Steve chat with Ex-GF 
<Myrtti> oh, wow. Say her hello from me
<Jet2k5> hello anyone here using a laptop with cpu throttling?
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* Myrtti
<helio7>  Does anyone know what the language-switching daemon is called so I can set it to run under a different WM (fluxbox)?  I got it working in Gnome, but it's not accessible in the other WM
<Myrtti> say that a hot sexy nerdette is drooling over you
<membreya_> stupid question but in access.log for squid does TCP_MISS/200 mean the file isn't being cached?
<StoffBox-Steve> but to see her, its a long long ways for you Myrtti :) shes in Leizig / Germany ) :P
<Jet2k5> anyone?
<Myrtti> StoffBox-Steve: Leipzig? that's not so far away
<Myrtti> only the Baltic Sea and few funny kilometers
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* Myrtti
<djp> Jet2k5: sorry
<Get> anyone here that has got gmailfs working in ubuntu hoary?
<knucks> Argh. My printer is acting weird!
<knucks> What should i do
<djp> spamd advice needed if anybody here is able...
<StoffBox-Steve> i look around a bit, but didnt find somethink ... have you googelt knucks ?
<knucks> im going to epson's site right now
<knucks> heres the problem im having:
<knucks> it detects the printer as the Epson C64 (which it is)
<knucks> but when i try to print it just feeds papers through
<knucks> over and over and over
<knucks> and doesnt print anything on them
<stuNNed>  /win 5
<stuNNed> oops sorry
<knucks> Yeah there is no linux driver on epson's site
<knucks> Ok I'm getting the sudo apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint package
<Myrtti> stuNNed: irssi?
<wezzer-> I think so... :)
<matthias> I've added the sources in Synaptic to download gstreamer-mad (for mp3) but when I try to install that I get the following
<matthias> libid3tag0 but it is not installable
<matthias> libid3tag0 is required .. but couldn't install or something. Anyone got an idea?
<knucks> ok who can help me?
<knucks> its like my printer is going crazy
<andrewski> which gstreamer plugin do i need to play avi's?
<Myrtti> stuNNed: try alt+5
<matthias> I've added all possible sources and seems like it's working now :)
<aeolist> how does this sound for an fstab line?
<aeolist> /mnt/usb/ubuntu_dvd/hoary-install-i386.iso /media/iso iso9660 loop 0 0
<aie_aie> hi
<njs12345> andrewski: well, that's kind of impossible to say
<njs12345> avi is a container format, not a codec
<njs12345> so potentially any gstreamer plugin
<matthias> ok, it's working. Can finally play mp3's :) Thanks.
<aie_aie> I am looking for ubuntu amd64 packages guide
<stuNNed> Myrtti: yes thanks
<aie_aie> anyone can tell me where are them ?
<_case> CraHan, hehehehehe
<_case> CraHan, methinks someone went cranky
<lok> aie_aie, there's on the primary mirror archive.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> stuNNed: that same thing works for windows up to 19, I think
<CraHan> what the fuck happened?
<CraHan> I thought it was the daily reconnect
<Myrtti> stuNNed: when numbers run out, use letters beneath them
<CraHan> from my ISP
<_case> CraHan, kuhndog dared him
<CraHan> haha
<CraHan> now that's funny
<_case> <[steev] > way to go _case
<Mantle> is there a gui mount utility included in the ubuntu livecd?
<dazed> good morning all
<Matthi> mornin' ^^ It's late afternoon here
<dazed> well i just woke up...splittin head
<dazed> hahah
<plex0r> piss off
<dazed> faggot
<neighborlee> dazed, hey we dont use words like that around here
<sigglet> LOL
<dazed> lol hes sittin right next to me but sorry for offending others
<neighborlee> ok np..
<Myrtti> I need to put some new nail polish on
<neighborlee> Myrtti, lol
<stuNNed> Myrtti: i'll try it thanks!
<Myrtti> stuNNed: try #irssi on IRCnet, if you need more help
<larsson_> Hi, i am installing Ubuntu on my computer. When i am partitioning, i need some help. What does a a lightning symbol mean? My NTFS partition is marked with a lightning.
<neighborlee> larsson_, that you can't use it to install ubuntu on
<neighborlee> larsson_, although you can format over it if you no longer need windows <G>
<larsson_> I need Windows.
<neighborlee> I know how it goes yes...
<neighborlee> I still need mine for a 'few' games but mainly msaccess ..till I figure out how to convert the dain thing over into some linux app anyway..REALLY bites..worse decision I ever made was to use msaccess ;((
<larsson_> Ok, so it wont be formatted? Its marked as "Dont use" , will it be mounted ?
<dazed> yeah larson thought i needed windows...but i just ballzed up and installed ubuntu and erased windows...best decision of my life
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<larsson_> Yep, but still need it for games.
<neighborlee> larsson_, wont be mounted except to log into windows from boot ( long as you didn't touch that partition during install )
<FX|Laptop> Hey I have a question
<neighborlee> FX|Laptop, you have the floor ;-)
<dazed> Larson_ theres a linux app for runnin windows games
<FX|Laptop> Is there away to setup the remote desktop thingy in Ubuntu through ssh?
<larsson_> I know.
<dazed> oh
<dazed> ok
<neighborlee> larsson_, but we recommend native linux games
<neighborlee> larsson_, heh well..or at least 'I' do ;-))
<dazed> lol
<dazed> but they suck
<neighborlee> not
<FX|Laptop> I'm trying to get vnc to work, but all I get is a white screen with just a dot for the cursor
<dazed> well...some
<neighborlee> there are many wonderful commercial linux games out there now
<dazed> really!?
<dazed> didnt know
<neighborlee> some..I;ll give you that
<neighborlee> dazed, yes..definitey
<dazed> like in stores?
<larsson_> Its installing now. Man, i get so nervous when installing a new dist.
<neighborlee> dazed, yes some
<dazed> thats cool
<neighborlee> dazed, if you can still find them....
<dazed> i didnt know
<neighborlee> dazed, neverwinter nights is one of the best for linux
<neighborlee> dazed, ut2004 prob. is the best/easiest to install though
<dazed> really thats cool ill have to look into that
<neighborlee> dazed, uplink is VERy kewl ..darwinia should come out soon'ish for linux/mac
<dazed> ut2004 is available for linux?
<FX|Laptop> America's Army is also a free game and easy to install
<dazed> i have it for windows
<dazed> love it
<neighborlee> dazed, IF you are into it..there is 'postal2' for linux now
<neighborlee> dazed, yup it SURE is
<neighborlee> dazed, it even has a native linux installer for you on CD
<dazed> never heard of it neighborlee...could i run my windows ut2004 or do i have to buy new one
<dazed> no way
<dazed> u just made my day
<neighborlee> ;-))
<dazed> lol
<Myrtti> *grouphug*
<neighborlee> and also ...
<Myrtti> nevermind me, I'm the token nerdette of the group
<neighborlee> dazed, IF you can stil find them..there are some VERY kewl LOKI games floating around ....
<dazed> thats cool ill start looking
<neighborlee> FX|Laptop, hmmm
<Myrtti> <3 Tuxracer
<neighborlee> FX|Laptop, I wonder if you have all needed components OR maybe its not configured right
<neighborlee> Myrtti, nerdette ? ( ah as in female as in the nails bit <G>)
<FX|Laptop> neighborlee, I'm not sure. I had it working good at one time. Not sure whats going on now. :(  lol
<knucks> is there a way to get all windows to open in one?
<neighborlee> Myrtti,thats kewl...we need a 'even' mix around here anyway <G>
<knucks> like when i click on a folder it opens in that same window?
<neighborlee> FX|Laptop, well I h ave idea for you..IF no one here knows you can goto: ( same server) #lemmings and tell them I sent you and they will help....
<neighborlee> knucks, ohhh you mean nautilus ?
<FX|Laptop> Ok thands neighborlee
<FX|Laptop> I have to get going right now, but I'll work on it later.
<knucks> if thats the system for windows in ubuntu, then yes
<neighborlee> knucks, thats called spatial mode and few like it except total newbies tolinux maybe...( which is supposedly why they designed it)
<neighborlee> knucks, Yyeah you can disable that easily in 'prefs' in nautilus
<knucks> o ok
<knucks> well ill try that in a bit
<knucks> my next order of business...
<knucks> how do i access my ntfs partition?
<knucks> its got all my docs and mp3s and videos
<neighborlee> knucks, nautilus > edit : prefs : behavior : open in browser windows
<neighborlee> knucks, well you set it up (if it isn't already) in /etc/fstab
<knucks> eh?
<neighborlee> knucks, I dont do it usually but there must be a simple way to do it ( GUI)...mabye someone that does this more will chime in
<neighborlee> knucks, if not you can manually mount it from gnome-terminal
<knucks> how would i go about doing thaT?
<neighborlee> knucks, : mount /media/windows ( after adding it to /etc/fstab)
<Myrtti> neighborlee: /whois has been a good tool in the past
<neighborlee> Myrtti, lol
<Myrtti> then google :->
<neighborlee> Myrtti, hi miia
<knucks> can you take me step by step?
<Myrtti> one might even try http://irc.fi/myrtti
<stackpopper> I was wondering are there any successful boots with array6 on imac g5's?
<neighborlee> Myrtti, checking
* BiteMeBill wonders why they created http://ubuntuguide.org
<neighborlee> knucks, well
<neighborlee> knucks, there must be a easy GUI for this..I'm almost sure there is.lemme think
<knucks> i can go through the comman line if u can tell me how-to
<Myrtti> BiteMeBill: because you thought people knew how to use Google?
<BiteMeBill> Myrtti: LOL
<Myrtti> it's a common mistake people make
<BiteMeBill> knucks: for step by step instructions look here.  http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Myrtti> they presume others can use google
<knucks> BiteMeBill: looking
<knucks> ok let me try that
<stuNNed>  /win 11
<stuNNed> damnit lol
<Myrtti> stuNNed: try alt+q
<Myrtti> :->
<plex0r> i think im smart but dazed owns me
<plex0r> lol
<plex0r> hes so l33t
<jesuel> ooh, so thats where this terminal went.
<plex0r> jk
<jesuel> *I KNEW* i was still connected to irc
<BiteMeBill> plex0r: Well tell dazed to get his hand off your lap
<knucks> yay
<knucks> :D
<neighborlee> Myrtti, nice site miia..added to friends list
<dazed> my hands are no where near his lap
<plex0r> there on his
<plex0r> lol
<plex0r> well
<neighborlee> BiteMeBill, thx for helping him..I got distracted for a sec
<plex0r> on both keyboards
<dazed> at the same time
<dazed> wierd
<plex0r> huh
<knucks> is there a guide to get DivX and other video codecs working?
<BiteMeBill> neighborlee: No problem..  I just get frustrated when people don't use the tools that Ubuntu has given.
<dazed> knucks
<dazed> have u cehcekd the starter guide
<knucks> dazed: nope
<dazed> go
<dazed> lol
<knucks> is it the one Bill sent me to?
<neighborlee> BiteMeBill, well newbies are usually of the windows mentality where things usually are pretty easy...just how it is
<BiteMeBill> knucks: book mark this site and I will send you one more site too.  http://ubuntuguide.org
<knucks> thanks
<neighborlee> BiteMeBill, which isn't bad perse at all...linux ( some distros ) take a slightly different approach with some things ;-))
<BiteMeBill> and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<neighborlee> BiteMeBill, thankfully ubuntu is going for easy of use
<knucks> ok thanks
<neighborlee> ease
<knucks> let me see if i can get mm codecs working
<BiteMeBill> neighborlee: those two areas makes it easier and at the same time one learns instead of just doing.
<neighborlee> BiteMeBill, yup tis true indeed
<knucks> it tells me to get sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<knucks> but then i get an error: COuldn't find package w32codecs
<fgx> knucks, it is in marillat repos
<knucks> fgx: where at?
<neighborlee> knucks, sounds like you haven't enabled your universe or mabye marilat repositories
<fgx> knucks, wait a mom
<neighborlee> fgx, oops ;-)
<BiteMeBill> knucks: I don't mean to sound like a prick but read this and then through the ubuntuguide  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<neighborlee> Myrtti, how did you get intertered in linux/ubuntu if I may ask
<stuNNed> Myrtti: i like  the alt+number then letters underneath!
<knucks> BiteMeBill: naw its cool.
<knucks> i did most of those things already
<BiteMeBill> Alot of your answers are in there and will walk you through everything.  And you will have a better understanding of how things are working on your system.
<knucks> i didnt do #3
<BiteMeBill> #3 is in both pages.
<fgx> knucks, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main  i think you can find it here
<knucks> actually I did do #3
<knucks> fgx: what am i looking for in there?
<BiteMeBill> knucks: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<neighborlee> knucks, while working at the commmand line is kewl synaptic is your friend too ( and you can browse for some really kewl games/apps that way too)
<fgx> knucks, add that line to /etc/apt/sources
<knucks> ahh ok
<neighborlee> knucks, for future reference..you can also add them via synatic's interface
<Slaggy> .list
<Myrtti> neighborlee: quirk. we had to learn how to install linux to a computer in my previous school, I had dual boot for a while with Win98 / Red Hat 8, then switched to vanilla W98
* BiteMeBill PlexOr and Dazed sure did get quiet over there.
<Myrtti> my at-that-time-SO wasn't into Linux that much, so...
<neighborlee> Myrtti, ahhh very kewl indeed
<Myrtti> well, my current is more so, and things led to another. Besides, I need some "heavy duty" software, and because my computer is a bit old, I used Win2K and Sodipodi, Gimp, etc, but I didn't quite get the best out of them
<knucks> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<knucks> BiteMeBill: So i should do that?
<Myrtti> I had the mentality of "why pay when you can have stuff free"
<Myrtti> that's why sodipodi etc open source stuff
<neighborlee> Myrtti, I skipped around from one distro to another till settling in with ubuntu.my main focus was gnome .and well automounting helps and security and stability..so it was a perrrfect fit ;-))
<Myrtti> but then when I needed to do some flyers for a website me and a fellow nerdette are maintaining...
<neighborlee> Myrtti, yup many of us do..as you settle in you realize that 'free/open source' is KEWL anyway ;-00
<BiteMeBill> knucks: yes if you want to add the repositories
<knucks> ok thanks
<Myrtti> that was so painful experience, I decided to switch to pure Linux
<BiteMeBill> knucks: your welcome.
<neighborlee> Myrtti, ah..yeah sodipod is nice...I use it for fold out flyers
<Myrtti> and now I've got Scribus and lot's of other good stuff, and I don't need to pull my hair
<neighborlee> I mean s cribus
<arbeck> Does anyone want to help me with a couple of problems?
<Myrtti> I used Debian last year about this time of the year
<yatana> grefxd
<Myrtti> but it was a pain in the ass with my that time hardware
<JDahl> arbeck, just ask your question
<BiteMeBill> arbeck: shout it out maybe someone has an answer for you.
<Myrtti> and I tried Mandrake, and Fedora
<yatana> alguien habla espaol
<arbeck> first problem:  nautilus keeps asking for a blank cd whenever i try to burn one.  Event though there is a blank cd in the drive
<Myrtti> Fedora was nice, until my power supply exploded
<knucks> I ran the sudo apt-get update
<neighborlee> Myrtti, yeah mdk and f eodra have their pluses
<knucks> and i get this:
<Myrtti> and besides I liked Debian more
<knucks> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<knucks> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<BiteMeBill> arbeck: have you tried putting a different one in just to make sure ot
<neighborlee> Myrtti, fedora is too bleeding edge for me trust but its nice in alot of other ways..mdk is too commecialized
<BiteMeBill> it's not a bad CD?
<Myrtti> I heard a lot of good stuff about ubuntu, so I decided to give it a try
<neighborlee> Myrtti, although they are doing something right by being #1 and 2 at distrowatch <G>
<neighborlee> Myrtti, ditto
<rubixXx> doesn't linux have a local mail box...for some reason i have 14 emails locally and i don't know where the local mailbox is
<aeolist> md5sum is your friend
<Myrtti> I was stunned when X worked out perfectly without hassle
<BiteMeBill> knucks: check it over and see why there are two of the same in there.
<Myrtti> not to mention Samba
<njs12345> rubixXx: which client?
<neighborlee> Myrtti, that and having sound 'out of the box' isn't too bad either ;-))
<neighborlee> Myrtti, hmmm really?
<Myrtti> can't deny that
<rubixXx> njs12345): there is a local email box on most linux machines...i need to find where its at, no client is necessary
<neighborlee> Myrtti, friend of mine had  trouble connecting her windows partitins I think with samba..
<Myrtti> yeah, I had Samba working perfectly
<tizen> rubixXx: /var/spool/mail/<user name>
<arbeck> BiteMeBill: yep, tried that... gnomebaker, cdrecord, and cdrdao all work fine... it's only nautilus that won't work
<rubixXx> tizen): ty
<BiteMeBill> rubixXx: /var/mail/ <username>
<Myrtti> now I don't, but that's not my bad but my SO's
<neighborlee> Myrtti, odd maybe she had some weird settings then...shrug
<Myrtti> even our Xbox can't see his shares
<neighborlee> lol
<neighborlee> xbox huh
<neighborlee> Myrtti, tinkering with the ole xbox huh <G>
<Myrtti> modded xbox, of course
<BiteMeBill> arbeck: I'm not sure then. Is it saving information from a previous burn?
<rubixXx> ty
<mz2> is there a NetworkManager binary somewhere for warty?
<rubixXx> to restart sound isn't it like invoke.rc sound restart ?
<knucks> BiteMeBill: ok i added the extra repositories
<arbeck> BiteMeBill: what do you mean?  nautilus has never worked
<rubixXx> nautilus works fine for me
<Myrtti> neighborlee: oh, did I mention... I like to live dangerously
<BiteMeBill> knucks: have you dont' the update and then you should have them all listed in your synaptic
<Myrtti> I keep my repositories on hoary
<knucks> yeh all my repositories are installed
<knucks> i checked through synaptic
<eruin> anyone know where firefox stores its themes?
<fgx> eruin, chrome i think
<BiteMeBill> arbeck: I've had it when nautilus has saved stuff from a previous burn and it was giving me problems.  Don't remember most of it just found out it was an error on my part that I had when leaving something checkmarked.
<neighborlee> Myrtti, I get that impression
<arbeck> rubixXx: it's not that nautilus competely doesn't work... just the cdburning functionality
<neighborlee> Myrtti, heh
<Myrtti> I want some kick ass wallpapers
<BiteMeBill> knucks: what are you wanting to install?
<knucks> im doing this:
<Myrtti> I just deleted a whole bunch of old boring wallpapers
<knucks> sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<arbeck> BiteMeBill: that's definately not it... because there would be nothing to save as I've never been able to use it to burn anything
<knucks> and mplayer
<knucks> so i can play divx
<neighborlee> Myrtti, I think you can find some at gnome.org
<regeya> neat...there's a push now to lower gnome memory usage.  'bout time. ;-)
<BiteMeBill> knucks: what does sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts return?
<Myrtti> and you think I didn't look? :-D
<knucks> some packages. its a plugin for firefox
<Myrtti> neighborlee: did that, and hebus.com, and deviantart :->
<knucks> its all installed
<neighborlee> Myrtti, ah kewl
<knucks> but i cant play video in ..say...Totem
<dazed> Bitemebill: went to go have a smoke hahah
<neighborlee> knucks, you prob. need : libdvdcss2
<Myrtti> try totem-xine
<dazed> xine-ui
<BiteMeBill> dazed: sure!!!  LOL
<knucks> neighborlee: apt-get it?
<neighborlee> knucks, yup
<neighborlee> knucks, long as you have universe ( or is it marillat) enabled
<Myrtti> I think I'll go and have another peek at those wallpapers
<dazed> knucks 'apt-get install xine-ui'
<dazed> its better then totem poop
<dazed> lol
<rubixXx> how do you restart the sound server?
<neighborlee> knucks, use synaptic its easier..although staying fresh with the commandline is never a bad thing ;-)
<BiteMeBill> knucks: I'm not sure about Totem.  We didnt' get along very long and I went with gXine and VLC
<knucks> im getting apt-get install xine-ui
<Myrtti> methinks I'm too nerd
<dazed> yeah me and totem didnt work out too well
<neighborlee> Myrtti, join the crowd LOL
<BiteMeBill> rubixXx: you may need to restart gnome.
<dazed> i love xine-ui hvaent tried gxine
<rubixXx> BiteMeBill): no i can restart sound server
<Tomcat_> dazed: I love xine-ui as well... gxine always crashed on me.
<BiteMeBill> initd.rc sound restart ??
<arbeck> Okay problem number two... my USB 2.0 HD doesn't work.  I get this error message, usb 3-6: device not accepting address 4, error -71.  I believe this is a kernel issue... any ideas?  anyone know an easy way to switch kernels?
<regeya> you could install totem-xine, but that uninstalls ubuntu-desktop for some reason
<knucks> haha
<knucks> mm Chapelle Show :D
<BiteMeBill> regeya: LMAO  I think I will stay away from that but thanks for the warning.
<dazed> xmms cuts off all my other sound when its on...any way to fix...?
<Tomcat_> regeya: totem-xine replaces totem-gstreamer, but ubuntu-desktop depends on totem-gstreamer... so installation of totem-xine will uninstall ubuntu-desktop.
<BiteMeBill> arbeck: I'm not sure on that one and will be quiet on that one.
<Dell> hey google http://www.otomotivshow.com/  :)
<aeolist> and so what
<Dell> hey google http://www.otomotivshow.com/  :)
<regeya> Tomcat_, indeed...but there's no good reason for that, though I suppose the devs want to *require* the gstreamer version of totem
<knucks> how do i "uninstall" Totem + Rhythmbox?
<aeolist> you can live without ubuntu-desktop
<dazed> no need knux
<dazed> knucks*
<knucks> dazed: why?
<regeya> yeah...there are wild rumors that not having ubuntu-desktop installed can mess with the upgrade process (though I've had no worries)
<BiteMeBill> knucks: easiest way for you would be through synaptic.
<Levander> Is the MySQL query browser application not available via the Ubuntu repositories?
<Levander> mysql.com says its available under the GPL
<knucks> can you run me through as how id do that?
<knucks> i have Synaptic open
<aeolist> knucks: through synaptic
<rubixXx> how do i restart my sound server
<BiteMeBill> knucks: Do a search for each one and then right click it and choose uninstall
<Levander> rubixxx, look for a script in /etc/init.d
<knucks> ahh that easy eh?
<knucks> THanks
<rubixXx> Levander): what do i open the file in
<eruin> anyone here got the pinstripe theme for firefox?
<arbeck> Levander: I installed mysqlcc through synaptic easy enough
<Levander> rubixxx, don't have to open any file
<fgx> eruin, what's the matter?
<Levander> "ls /etc/init.d" will give u a bunch of start / stop scripts, look for one named after your sound server
<Levander> arbeck, looking for mysqlcc in apt-cache search now
<Levander> arbeck, cool, found it, didn't know it was called mysqlcc, great!
<rubixXx> Levander): thank you
<dazed> all other sound cuts off when xmms is playing...any wayt to fix?
<arbeck> Levander: it's alot more than a query browser... it's also a table manager, and database manager... but it will let you run SQL queries
<krix> hey
<Levander> arbeck, don't think i'll use it right away, but u know the package name for the MySQL Administrator application?
<krix> i installed ubuntu array6 amd64 version at now.
<aeolist> has anybody tried epiphany?
<krix> I want to install NVidia drivers for my system, but the installer say error to me.
<Levander> rubixxx, all your system daemons have scripts in there to start and stop
<Levander> rubixxx, u figured out how to run the script?
<BiteMeBill> dazed: I remember reading about how to play two sounds at once in the forums.  But I'm not sure.
<eruin> fgx: if so, I'd like to have a look at it =)
<arbeck> Levander: I'm pretty sure mysqlcc can do every thing the mysql administrator can
<regeya> what's the name of the most current mysql admin program...I'd search for it if I knew...I have mysqlcc installed, though it's obsolete
<krix> i saw /var/log/nvidia-installer.log and it says some compiling error.
<eruin> I'm tired of being stuck with the gnome theme and the qute theme
<krix> something bad in include/linux/prefetch.h (some void * thing)
<krix> any idea please? :)
<Tomcat_> regeya: I think the reason behind this is that the devs want people to have a general installed based of packages, so ubuntu-desktop depends on everything...
<Tomcat_> regeya: Like... easier for support and updates.
<dazed> ok...also...how do i get a PIM list so i can kill a PIM
<krix> i can not install nvidia drivers with apt-get because i'm using 2.6.11-1 package from ubuntu and it has not got modules for this kernel version.
<Levander> rubixxx, okay, I'm just looking at the mysql pages for the first time, no real idea what these things do.  Maybe I won't need the administrator app
<fgx> eruin, did u have a look at tools-->themes in firefox?
<Levander> rubixxx, would be nice to know the name of the package in case i wanna check it out later though
<Myrtti> goddammit I hate google search for firefox
<Myrtti> no wait
<Myrtti> I don't hate it
<regeya> what's 'the administrator app'
<Myrtti> I just don't like it
<Levander> arbeck, those last two were for u, not rubixxx, i messed up
<eruin> fgx: yes. 99.9% of the themes on their site suck :P I want the pinstripe theme, as seen on http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1590386717404602429c41d&p=screen ;-)
<Levander> regeya, http://www.mysql.com/products/administrator/
<dazed> whast the syntax for gettin the PIM list ?
<BiteMeBill> regeya: would webmin cover that?
<rubixXx> hmmm
<rubixXx> i don't have any sound
<rubixXx> imma try to restart gnome
<Levander> rubixxx, u figured out how to run those scripts?
<arbeck> Levander: well, i administrate a mysql database here... and I've never needed anything more than mysqlcc
<fgx> eruin, did u try googling a little bit more?
<Levander> rubixxx, run 'scriptname stop' to stop daemon, then 'scriptname start' to restart it
<dazed> BiteMeBill: u know the string for gettin the PIM list?
<Levander> arbeck, cool the query browser oughtta be more than enough for now, thanks!
<dazed> my xmms stalled up and i cant close it
<LordC> How do you change the default sound device?
<Levander> arbeck, give me plenty to play w, i'll keep in mind i prolly don't even need the adminstrator app
<BiteMeBill> ps -aux ?
<Myrtti> you atleast had xmms working
<Myrtti> I can't get mine starting
<larsson_> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu on my other computer. Works fine, but it cant boot Windows from grub. I can mount the NTFS windows partition in Linux, and it works fine. Its located in /dev/hda1 and it works fine. But when choosing Windows in grub, it says: "rootnoverify (hd0,0) make active chainloader +1" then, nothing more happens. Any ideas?
<rubixXx> hmmmm no sound
<Myrtti> or it starts, but vanishes in a heartbeat
<regeya> dunno, Levander, but it looks really handy :-/
<arbeck> Levander: what are you using MySQL for?
* regeya grumbls
<krix> hm.
<krix> any idea ?
<regeya> 'no you don't need to use MySQL for that are you crazy?'
<fgx> eruin, mmm... it seems it is available only for mac osx
<Levander> arbeck, basically to learn it, spent six hours yesterday learning by trial and error the grant privileges
<BiteMeBill> regeya: did you look at this?  http://www.mysql.com/products/administrator/
<fgx> eruin, dunno why
<Levander> then finally found good article about it today
<regeya> BiteMeBill, why yes I did, after Levander pointed it out to me.
<larsson_> No one knows anything about my grub issue?
<BiteMeBill> regeya: Sorry day late and a dollar short here.  LOL
<Levander> regeya, don't know mysql for what??
<arbeck> Levander: do you have a specific use you want to use it for?  I'd sometimes suggest other databases for most work
<Levander> dont need mysql for what*
<Levander> arbeck, just running wordpress
<eruin> fgx: I know why, but judging by that screenshot, someone has sliced one up for win/linux
<regeya> Levander, sorry, I was making a cynical prediction about the direction the conversation was going :->
<Levander> regeya, ha!
<regeya> hence the quotes
<rubixXx> anyone have any ideas on troubleshooting my sound
<Levander> regeya, u see what arbeck said, u guessed right!
<Levander> arbeck, what u recommend for web sites in general?
<BiteMeBill> larsson_: do you need to install grub or do you need to edit the grub list?
<regeya> indeed.
<regeya> a lot of people tend to recommend postgresql...I couldn
<djp> do i need to enable spamd by editing the /etc/default/spamassassin file to use spamassassin with evolution?
<Levander> arbeck, i saw postgesql won ars-technica's database of the year
<regeya> t possibly make a recommendation b/c I have no need for a database server, really
<regeya> k-lined!
<regeya> heh
<Levander> those ars awards is where i found out about ubuntu, that was an excellent recommendation
<larsson_> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu on my other computer. Works fine, but it cant boot Windows from grub. I can mount the NTFS windows partition in Linux, and it works fine. Its located in /dev/hda1 and it works fine. But when choosing Windows in grub, it says: "rootnoverify (hd0,0) make active chainloader +1" then, nothing more happens. Any ideas?
<Levander> was thinking there might be more great stuff in there i should try
<arbeck> Levander: for most websites MySQL is fine... it's quick dirty and easy... and very fast.  Just make sure you back up often, and hope your data isn't the most important... plus MySQL has the upside that alot of web software was created with it in mind
<Levander> arbeck, if back-ups are that important, how will i know when my data starts getting corrupted?
<robertj> arbeck: MySQL is fine for very important data
<Levander> arbeck, worried the data in my backups is corrupted
<arbeck> arbeck: however, if you are really interested in doing something mission critical... postgres or firebird is probably better
<arbeck> Levander: it's not that data gets corrupted... i've just seen data dissappaear
<Levander> thought firebird was the original name of the firefox browser, it's a dbms?
<rubixXx> hmm....for some reason my sound isn't working at all.  I have the emu10k1 modules loaded into the kernel...i have tried restarting the server, volume is up, speakers are hooked up correctly but still no sound
<arbeck> Levander: now you know why they changed it to firefox :)
<robertj> Levander: mysql has the huge advantage of being available on all the major platforms + having a good win32 odbc connector
<Levander> arbeck, fuck, how would i know when it disappear?  What if it disappears, i make a bunch of backups, then i notice.  it's not in the backups anymore!
<aeolist> who had an xmms issue?
<dazed> i do
<dazed> cant play 2 sounds at once
<aeolist> did you install libmikmod2 ?
<Levander> arbeck, how??
<Montagh> wouldnt install for me
<dazed> when xmms is playing
<aeolist> oh, that's a different issu
<aeolist> i think ubuntuforums is full of answers for that
<arbeck> Levander: no... not like that... i've never had data dissappear from my DB... i've had a bunch of data get inserted, and it dissapears before it ever gets written to disc.  It doesn't happen very often (probably 2x in 3 years) but when it does it just looks like the insert failed
<dazed> can i get a link...to lazy to open browser lol
<Levander> arbeck, okay cool
<Levander> arbeck, will remind me when i'm writing software for it, make damn sure insert works before i get rid of data I created for it, prolly a good idea in general anyway.
<arbeck> Levander: MySQL is fine for most home databases... and slashdot.org uses it, so it can scale well... it's just not what i would call mission critical yet... I use it for my website though without issue
<arbeck> Levander: that's always a good idea...
<aeolist> is gnomebaker on the repositories?
<arbeck> Levander: http://arbeck.net if you want to see a simple site that uses it
<Levander> arbeck, what u think is best database client, to do queries and such, available (for free) on Linux?
* Quest-Master prefers MySQL.. PostgreSQL looks nice though too
<Levander> arbeck, i checked out the new OOo database application in OOo 2, thought it sucked, looked incomplete, may be better, later, like next year
<HeinrchWulfli> hi freaks
<arbeck> Levander: for mysql, mysqlcc is the best for me... but i find if I'm going to be doing anything complicated I just do it myself in python
<Levander> arbeck, would be nice if it can connect to any db, including commercial ones
<aeolist> us freaks?
<aeolist> nah
<robertj> MySQL + phpMyAdmin is ok
<Levander> arbeck, any good ones that connect to multiple DB, commercial server or otherwise?
<djp> anybody here know how to use spamassassin?
<Levander> robertj, phpMyAdmin lets u do queries?
<shock> apt-get install spamassasin
<shock> ?
<scizzo> djp: depends in what you want to use it
<HeinrchWulfli> is there a netinstall image out there?
<scizzo> djp: spamc is the command to use for spamassassin
<andrewski> can anyone recommend a good ogg encoder frontend?  (i've been using grip for mp3s.)
<robertj> Levander: SQL queries
<scizzo> andrewski: sound-juicer
<Levander> andrewski, grip also works for ogg, it's what i used to use
<djp> shock: do i need to enable spamd? it is deisabled by default
<robertj> it does have a really bare-bones gui query builder
<arbeck> Levander: that I don't know... every commercial server i've used has always come with it's own front end... of course my knowledge of commercial databases is limited to Oracle, SQL Server, and Informix
<andrewski> Levander: "used to"?
<Quest-Master> phpMyAdmin rocks.
<djp> scizzo: i want to use it with evolution
<Levander> andrewski, haven't used it in awhile, coupla years
<andrewski> scizzo: is it better than grip, or just the default for ubuntu? :)
<arbeck> andrewski: grip works fine for ogg...
<HeinrchWulfli> i just found http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71  but it seems to be a dirty way.. isnt there another way??
<robertj> phpMyAdmin's permissions interface is really good
<Levander> andrewski, grip lets u set of lot more options than sound-juicer, sound-juicer for newbies
<andrewski> Levander: in favor of something else, or not using anything....
<andrewski> ?
<djp> scizzo: do i need to enable spamd to use with evolution? spamd is disabled by default?
<Myrtti> chocolate!
<arbeck> andrewski: sound-juicer really can't do enough... i needed to rip to flac, and then convert to mp3, grip can do things like that sound-juicer can't
<Levander> andrewski, just have done any ripping in a coupla years, usu get my music over internet now, not CD's, all my CD's already ripped
* regeya votes for grip
<dazed> yeah no xmms thing on the forums
<Levander> arbeck, exactly, that's the diff between the two
<andrewski> arbeck: yeah, i don't like sound-juicer, just wanted to see if there was anything else.
<andrewski> Levander: ok, thanks.
<Levander> arbeck, makes me feel better about your db recommendations
<andrewski> i'm sticking to grip!
* andrewski has such bad puns.
<Montagh> i vote for grip
<dhen> is there a GUI for internet dial-up in ubuntu? because i am usin wvdial.
<Montagh> gkdial
<aeolist> gnome-ppp
<Montagh> altho i use gnome-ppp
<Levander> i fixed a bug in grip, that programmer's not the best, but he's worked so hard on grip, he's got the functionality working as far as the user is concerned
<aeolist> better than gkdial :)
<vince> how do i chance background color and font colors in xemacs?
<aeolist> montagh lol
<Montagh> hehe
<arbeck> Levander: I'd also suggest learning python and how to pass queries to mysql through it... it's how I do alot of 'remote' maitenance
<dhen> Montagh, is it installed by default?
<Montagh> nup, i had to find it elsewhere
<Montagh> it wasnt in any of my sources
<Levander> arbeck, yeah, lots in common in our computer geek choices, i just wrote a 300 line python script to download all my favorite NPR programs via cron every day
<JDahl> vince, options->edit faces
<Levander> love python
<hikaru79> If I've updated to hoary, and am now using xorg, it's safe to remove xfree86, right?
<HeinrchWulfli> pls help
<dhen> where can i download gnome-ppp for gnome 2.8.x
<JDahl> hikaru79, yes
<Levander> arbeck, never used it to talk to a database though
<hikaru79> Thanks, JDahl =)
<Quest-Master> hikaru79: Did you upgrade to Hoary? How stable is it?
<knucks> guys help
<hikaru79> Quest-Master, it's great
<knucks> i need to find a file i moved
<hikaru79> They're very close to release
<hikaru79> Everything seems to be very very fine
<HeinrchWulfli> noone helps here
<hikaru79> I've gotten my NVidia card all set up
<hikaru79> Network is no problem
<BiteMeBill> knucks find -name <filename> should work
<hikaru79> Haven't encountered a single problem yet =)
<arbeck> Levander: I've got python scripts on cron that do alot to my database... for instance: I have a list of every CD I own on my database.  But I don't want to manually insert them.  So a python script queries my ripped cd's nightly and if it finds one that isn't online it inserts it
<vince> cool, thanks JDahl
<Montagh> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/gnome-ppp
<dhen> Montagh, where did u find gnome-ppp for gnome 2.8.x? gnome-ppp-0.3.20 is only for 2.6
<Montagh> ah not sure
<hikaru79> What is "Anjuta2" called? I remember that they call it something else now...
<JDahl> hikaru79, explore the wonders of apt-cache search anjuta
<blizah> anything to be warry about with ubuntu on a laptop?
<blizah> 1-1.5 years old
<tck> blizah, no probs for me
<tck> mine is about 6-8 years old
<blizah> what about the wifi?
<BiteMeBill> blizah: Yea make sure it's linux compatable first.  LOL
<tck> blizah, im using wifi at the mo, a la orinoco card
<LinuxJones> blizah, what kind of card do you have ?
<blizah> its in the pci slot and its a aiwa or something (its my friends laptop)
<LinuxJones> blizah, you should try to find out what kind of chipset the card uses and check here >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<blizah> k
<Levander> arbeck, what was your website? think i am gonna check it out
<blizah> tnx
<hikaru79> I have a vfat partition on my hard drive that I'm wanting to share between Windows and Ubuntu. The Ubuntu installer was great with adding it to fstab, but what should I change so that ALL linux users have full permissions on it?
<hikaru79> Should I change 'defaults' to 'rw,user,noauto'?
<aeolist> yeah
<andrewski> anyone use oggenc?  should i use -b or -q for encoding files?
<aeolist> nope
<Levander> arbeck, from looking at the suggested packages for mysqlcc, it does look like that client can talk to postgreSQL
<BiteMeBill> hikaru79: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat
<johnwlittle> automountfat..theres a joke in there somewhere
<hikaru79> BiteMeBill, it's already automounting
<Quest-Master> BiteMeBill: That doesn't work properly
<hikaru79> I'm just wondering what to change to give full permissions to regular users
<hikaru79> Can I do "defaults,users"?
<hikaru79> (For "<Options>")
<BiteMeBill> the umask doesn't work right?
<Quest-Master> I've tried but always gotten problems somewhere
<Quest-Master> :\
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> Maybe rw,exec,suid.. since defaults = (nosuid, rw, noexec) and a few more things
<BiteMeBill> hmmm It's working here fine for both vfat and ntfs
<Quest-Master> Weird
<erlend_> Does anybody have the problem that gnome is taking about 5 minutes before it responds (right after i log in).. after that, it starts normally
<erlend_> i use hoary
<erlend_> the problem has been there for several weeks
<BiteMeBill> BRB
<rattboi> hi guys
<rattboi> I have a few questions
<ernstp> is there a way to enable smooth-scroll in ubuntu?
<rattboi> I already had one system that I started with Warty, then apt-get'd to hoary
<ernstp> gentoo has the smoothscroll patch as default
<rattboi> but I just installed Hoary from a nightly cd, and I seem to be having some issues getting some of the stuff that works on my other system working
<rattboi> before, I followed ubuntu guide and got multimedia codecs working, but this time it said it can't
<jeff__> hey guys, my sister turned off my ubuntu the other day just by pressing the power button
<jeff__> now everytime i leave my computer on over night when i wake up its frozen
<jeff__> any ideas of what i could do
<ernstp> fsck?
<BiteMeBill> Quest-Master: That is what I have in my fstab and seems to be working fine on both machines.
<jeff__> dosent want to run on a mounted file system
<ernstp> no, you have to use a rescue disc, livecd
<jeff__> ooh ok
<jeff__> see when that happend when i was on slackware, it noticed the damage done to the file system and ran checks then fixed them
<jeff__>  on boot, does ubuntu linux not do the same?
<BiteMeBill> jeff__: Only when it hasn't done it in certain amount of times.
<BiteMeBill> ie: 30 startups.
<rattboi> does marillat's repo need a PGP key now?
<jeff__> so do you guys think if i run fschk with a live cd, then it will solve my problems of freezing up?
<BiteMeBill> jeff__: if there is corruption there it should.
<jeff__> oh
<[m0rph] > has anyone here built beagle?
<rattboi> anyone?
<[m0rph] > er, I mean someone
<rattboi> I'm getting errors when trying to connect to marillat's repo because of some security
<BiteMeBill> rattboi: I haven't had to add anything to mine so I don't think so.
<jeff__> does freezing up after being on all night sound like it could be a file system problem?
<BiteMeBill> corruption can do and cause lots of things.
<regeya> jeff__: dunno, but it may behoove you to fsck
<jeff__> ahh
<BiteMeBill> rattboi: I just checked with mine and it had no problems connecting.
<djp> do i need to enable spamd in order to use spamassassin with evolution?
<StoffBox-Steve> can i remove screenserver that not are in use ?
<rattboi> ah
<rattboi> just found what was going on, I think
<rattboi> well, at least part of my problem
<BiteMeBill> rattboi: do share
<rattboi> I think I can use marillat's repo with apt-get, but not synaptic
<rattboi> I was missing the main repos :P
<rattboi> I had multi and uni, but not main
<BiteMeBill> rattboi: well that might help. LOL  I used Synaptic when I checked.
<rattboi> huh
<rattboi> can I paste the message I get?
<rattboi> well, mp3 works now :P
<froust> Anyone know what the name of the default gnome text editor is?
<StoffBox-Steve> gedit i think froust
<rattboi> yeah, gedit
<rattboi> btw, does anyone here use system monitor applet?
<rattboi> mine is reporting that swap is 0% used
<froust> thanks
* StoffBox-Steve Love this great StreamTuner Tool 
<StoffBox-Steve> whats your Fav. Linux Game Guys ?
<Loevborg> StoffBox-Steve, I like frozen-bubble. (the only one I really played)
<StoffBox-Steve> i use it rattboi ... but by me swap is 0% use too :)
<Loevborg> StoffBox-Steve, the best games are old commercial games you can play with scummvm or dosbox
<zeedo> StoffBox-Steve: Enemy Territory
<StoffBox-Steve> hehe Loevborg i love the old C64 game :)
<rattboi> StoffBox-Steve, is that an error, or are we actually not using any swap?
<rattboi> I can't imagine no swap
<rattboi> oh
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm i think i dont use it ... by Ram it fast 512MB (400mhz) ... and not full in use
<rattboi> I guess I'm using 2.8 mb of swap
<lok> rattboi, I never use my swap or just a little ^^
<rattboi> I always thought it put like half into swap anyways
<lok> nop
<rattboi> but apparently it just uses swap when ram is low
<rattboi> ok
<rattboi> did anyone try 2.6.11-1-k7?
<lok> when the ram is too small for a progs it's swap
<ernstp> we have to get ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gtk+-2.6-smoothscroll-r2.patch   into ubuntu!!
<rattboi> I tried it and froze when gnome started
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* nobody useing Swap ... i wounder why it says you need 2xRam for swamp ... for what ? *GG*
<regeya> good game?
<lok> ernstp, what's do that patch
<LordC> My volume control broke :/ I clicked Treble, it closed - and wont open again.
<LordC> If i try opening gnome-volume-control in terminal, it says segment fault
<LordC> :( whats with that?
<regeya> gnome goes through ram like a crack whore goes...nevermind.  swap is still a good idea.
<rattboi> what are those settings to tweak my dvdrom speed to use DMA?
<rattboi> I can't remember now
<Loevborg> rattboi, look at "man hdparm"
<rattboi> hdparm
<StoffBox-Steve> swap it a good idea .. but not need 1 GB swap, i think ... my Swap is set to 450 MB ...
<StoffBox-Steve> Loevborg, frozen-bubble is a Funny small Game :D *like it :D
<rattboi> I have a fat32 partition that I want all users to be able to read/write
<rattboi> how do I do that?
<King_Crimson> hey guyd
<rattboi> hey guy
<King_Crimson> i got a question
<King_Crimson> i downloaded the bubuntu iso and unrared it
<King_Crimson> but now wat do i do
<rattboi> unrared?
<rattboi> what is your purpose?
<King_Crimson> well i want to make a live cd
<King_Crimson> so i dled the iso
<King_Crimson> of warthog
<rattboi> ok, then you burn the iso
<rattboi> you don't unrar it
<King_Crimson> the whole folder?
<rattboi> burning programs understand isos are disk images
<rattboi> what aer you burning with?
<King_Crimson> cuz i have this folder it sez start, programs, exe,base, bin, copy
<King_Crimson> nothing really
<King_Crimson> i have a Nero trial
<rattboi> ok, so open Nero
<Devinci> you extratcted the iso with winrar, that is not what ou have to do to get your lice CD
<Rocco> hat do i have to write in scaling_cur_freq so that the user can change die cpu-freq?
<King_Crimson> o, then wat do i ahve to do
<Myrtti> you just burn the iso with the nero you have
<Myrtti> on CD
<Devinci> like rattboi said, burn it ah hes gone
<Myrtti> dumba**
<Myrtti> sorry
<Rocco> what do i have to write in scaling_available so that the user can change die cpu-freq?
<henke> has the work being made on the bootup process made its way into Hoary?
<BiteMeBill> Anyone running Hoary in here and dual booting also?
<StoffBox-Steve> how i can uninstall game, that where installed by default ? when i try to deinstall it allways whant to deinstall ubuntu-desktop :s
<lok> BiteMeBill, me
<BiteMeBill> lok: Could you please send me a copy of your grub menu.lst for review of something?
<BiteMeBill> lok: Thank you..  Now to just find where it saved.  LOL
<Amaranth> BiteMeBill: ~/.xchat2/ ?
<lok> in the Desktop with gnome
<lok> or ~/.xchat2/download
<StoffBox-Steve> .xchat/downloads/name/
<djp> anyobdy know how to restore gnome volume control? mine has vanished :(
<JDahl> jdp, left click panel and add applet
<bretzel> How is array-6 compared to array-5 fully updated ??
<djp> JDahl: left clicking but nothing happening
<JDahl> djp, nothing happens when you left your panel? then probably gnome-panels is dead and you need to restart gnome
<JDahl> s/left/left-click/
<Rocco> does anyone use CPUFREQ....i need an original settig :)
<bretzel> jDahl: -- or if you can use terminal: "killall -TERM gnome-panel"  ??
<JDahl> bretzel, does gnome-panel automatically restart?
<bretzel> jDahl: Yes it is set to respwan
<bretzel> by default
<bretzel> respawn -- sorry
<bretzel> jDahl:  if -TERM dosen't work, -KILL, or -9
<JDahl> djp, I meant right-clicking, of course :P
<_miracoolix_> hi, can someone give me a pointer, why ubuntu is so popular now?
<djp> can anybody help me out with a spamassassin question!
<Myrtti> _miracoolix_: why are you asking ;-D
<djp> _miracoolix_: it's getting good press on al ot of linux sites at present
<djp> _miracoolix_: would like to know if i need to enable spamd in order to use spamassassin with evolution?
<JDahl> _miracoolix_, I dont think there's a feature-list showing the Ubuntu is better than other distros point by point, but why dont you google for some ubuntu reviews?
<apokryphos> There is no such thing as an objectively "best" distro. Different distributions suit different needs and/or likes.
<_miracoolix_> I'm currently using fedora core 3 and am pretty happy. but i always like to try out new emerging things :)
<_miracoolix_> maybe i should just install it on a spare partition
<JDahl> _miracoolix_, one thing I find amazing about Ubuntu is that it suits the needs of both experienced users and newbies... I used Debian for years, and I love Ubuntu
<apokryphos> I went from Fedora 3 to Ubuntu, too. They're both decent distros, but I've stuck with Ubuntu because (i) I find it faster, (ii) larger repositories, (iii) I'm warming to debian-based-systems.
<apokryphos> And (iv) the IRC community is larger/better.
<djp> _miracoolix_: i have moved over from fc3 just recently. i will be staying with ubuntu. however i do love fc3 as well
<djp> _miracoolix_: only thing that i have a problem with that i did not have with fc3 is trying to get apps like tovid or avidemux to work under ubuntu. i believe there is a transcode problme with ubuntu at present
<_miracoolix_> djp: never heard about that apps. what is it?
<_miracoolix_> apokryphos: fcs is a really slick distro. and yum has gotten better with every release
<_miracoolix_> sorry, fc3
<psy> hi
<JDahl> _miracoolix_, a bit flamebait: the Debian package manager should be reason enough to make the switch
<apokryphos> _miracoolix_: it is a nice distro, certainly. It just doesn't have some capabilities like an apt-get dist-upgrade :P, if you like that sort of thing, which I do. Like running your distro's cvs.
<d3s> can ubuntu support americas army game ? ( linux  version)
<JDahl> d3s, it runs on linux doesnt it?
<d3s> yea
<knucks> i cant get Realplayer working
<knucks> i tried getting it using synaptic
<JDahl> d3s, so why wouldnt it work on ubuntu?
<d3s> ok thx
<_miracoolix_> JDahl: i know. apt-get is much better. little storry: my first distro was debian 1.3. i got totally lost in dselect :)
<jupiter> Is it the normal for when creating a user account for the /home/user folder to be set for Read for Group and Everyone
<jupiter> ?
<knucks> Who here has gotten realplayer to work?
<tck> me
<JDahl> _miracoolix_, yeah... I hated dselect with all my guts, also
<tck> follow the ubuntuguide.org instructions
<knucks> all right ill do that i guess
<djp> _miracoolix_: tovid and avidemux allow you to create vcd, scvd and dvd's out of .mov, .avi etc. files
<scorpix> anyone try to run DVD in Ubuntu and success?
<djp> scorpix: yes
<scorpix> djp: how you run it?
<djp> scorpix: although i need to see how it works with my current re-install!!!
<scorpix> i only able to run VCD
<djp> scorpix: checkout the http://ubuntuguide.org site... it has a great howto for playing multimedia
<scorpix> scorpix@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep libdvd
<scorpix> ii  libdvdcss2     1.2.8-0.0      Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime
<scorpix> ii  libdvdnav4     0.1.9-3        The DVD navigation library
<scorpix> ii  libdvdread3    0.9.4-5        Simple foundation for reading DVDs
<scorpix> but still gmplayer can't play them
<_miracoolix_> djp: thanx, I#m not that much into video editing and ripping...
<antrix> scorpix: can't play at all or can't play very well?
<_miracoolix_> what is the state of java and java development tools available for ubunto? anyone doing java development on ubuntu?
<scorpix> antrix: for dvds can't play at all
<antrix> scorpix: that's strange, i just checked and i've got the same packages for dvdcss
<JDahl> scorpix, I didnt play with that for a long time, but I compiled mplayer myself (following the instructions on the mplayer homepage), and I was able to play DVDs and VCDs quite easily
<GNAM> ubuntu's packet management software is APT?
<scorpix> JDahl: i don't have problem with VCDs, only DVDs :(
<JDahl> GNAM, yes... Ubuntu is Debian based
<antrix> scorpix: any error messages from command line mplayer?
<drasko> hello
<bretzel> scorpix: ...and what if using xine/gxine ??
<scorpix> how to use verbose mode in mplayer?
<scorpix> bretzel: i dont have xine now
<bretzel> I had problems playing DVDs with mplayer and co. but since jumped to xine and co, all plays so much well ...8-)
<helio7> How do you kill a zombie process?  specifically, firefox just crashed, but I cant' reload it because it says it's still running... I can find it using the "top" command
<antrix> just running 'mplayer dvd://1' should give some output
<scorpix> is there any free website for paste the output?
<helio7> scorpix: pastebin.ca
<bretzel> using synaptic to get xine stuff, libs, I 've got al lthat I need for dvd play and more
<antrix> helio7: 'ps cax | grep -i firefox'
<Polmen> Hey, could someone help me with my network connection in Ubuntu?`I can't get it to stay enabled. I want to connect to the internet in ubuntu through another computer.
<scorpix> bretzel: im downloading it now
<bretzel> :-)
<helio7> antrix:  7551 ?        Zs     6:36 firefox-bin <defunct>
<antrix> then 'kill -9 7551' doesn't work ?
<djp> scorpix: totem works fine for playback of dvd, just gave it a whirl here...
<JDahl> helio7, cant you do "killall firefox"?
<bretzel> Ok, I hope that will owrk for you too .. tho :-) shouldn't  be problems... and if dvd play is a bit lagging, do "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hd[x] "
<scorpix> djp:  i have totem-xine installed but it wont play it
<scorpix> http://pastebin.ca/6910 this is the output for mplayer dvd://1
<helio7> antrix: apparently not
<bretzel> totem-xine: I dunno why, for me it is tottally scrap - it can't play nothing!!! I mean it does but as if the cpu runs at 1 hz ... I use directly xine, or gxine
<antrix> scorpix: i don't see any errors in that log output :)
<plex0r> make sure netbios is enabled on the router polmon
<plex0r> subnets and ips are right
<plex0r> right permissions
<djp> scorpix: have you installed libdvdcss2?
<scorpix> djp: yes
<antrix> totem-xine is pretty fine for me.. though totem-gstreamer was something totally unspeakable ;)
<antrix> btw, anyone know why dma isn't set by default for my dvd drive?
<scorpix> i use totem-xine only for .rm audio/video
<FiNeX> hi
<djp> scorpix: what happens when you try to play the DVD?
<ernstp> if I want to contribute a patch to ubunut, or a debian dist... how should I do?
<ernstp> I've apt-get source pkg, and edited the source
<scorpix> djp: when i use gmpalyer it hang for few seconds then dont play it :S
<antrix> ernstp: ubuntu has a bugzilla - i guess u could add a patch there
<FiNeX> i've found a problem in ubuntu... where can I report it?
<antrix> FiNeX: ubuntu has a bugzilla :-)
<FiNeX> antrix: wow... thx :-)
<sigglet> FiNeX: what problem?
<ernstp> antrix, I was thinking about if there's good dpkg tools to do stuff after I've edited code
<GNAM> Shall I install warty or hoary pre6?
<FiNeX> it's related to the gnome burning cd
<scorpix> what the extension that i should use with xine for the DVD?
<antrix> ernstp: sorry, can't help u there. not much of a hacker - just a happy user :-)
<dhen> where can i download updates for warty?
<JDahl> dhen, there are only security updates for warty.. (no FF1.0, et cetera)
<antrix> scorpix: 'xine dvd:/1' or something
<FiNeX> if you try to burn a cd and you choose "maximum speed", the software doesn't check the maximum speed of the media and it try to write to the max speed of the cdburner. so if the media doesn't support it you have an error
<bretzel> I dunno if that link works and is worth it but I 've put a screenshot to prove xine working: https://tuxweb.homelinux.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core:ShowItem&g2_itemId=30&g2_imageViewsIndex=1 -- please don't mess with the site :-)
<scorpix> wow
<dhen> JDahl, where can i download it?
<scorpix> xine play it for a second then stop :)
<JDahl> dhen, it should be setup already in your sources.list file... check archives im synaptic
<djp> scorpix: try using totem or better still xine. if you want to use mplayer use the installation guide here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850.
<Fr33man> hi, i've got a problem with internet configuration
<antrix> FiNeX: Interesting.. I've never thought abt checking for speed that the media can support.
<antrix> Finex: is it even possible? Do other burning software chk for that?
<Fr33man> is there any tutorial for getting internet started
<djp> is there anybody here who knows whether spamd needs to be enabled to use spamassassin with evolution?
<FiNeX> antrix: yes
<FiNeX> antrix: k3b do that
<Fr33man> can somebody help me? me is noob, please query
<scorpix> djp:  i'll install ogle if it doesnt work i'll do the HOWTO, th.x
<neighborlee> isnt universe a direct mirror of debian unstable?>.just wondering because scummVM version if one behind in apt yet on debians site its up to current ?..if not whom does one contact to get latest release of a given app in ?
<FiNeX> antrix: and it's based on the cdrtools package as gnomeburning frontend... I think
<antrix> neighborlee: ubuntu's universe is periodically synced with debian's
<neighborlee> ah ok
<FiNeX> now I'm looking for the bugzilla on the ubuntu website...
<antrix> FiNeX: sounds like a valid bugzilla report to me
<FiNeX> antrix: sorry... what do you mean (I don't know english very well -_- )
<antrix> Fr33man: what kind of internet connection do u want to configure?
<antrix> FiNeX: I meant you should definitely file a report in bugzilla :-)
<Myrtti> I just have to love this. I think OpenOffice is great. It doesn't do anything I don't want it to do, and does exactly what I want it to. Unlike Word.
<Myrtti> Oh why haven't I switched to Linux earlier
<Myrtti> oh why?!?!
<cwillu> so, any ideas why ubuntu would lock up in the initial install screens?
<FiNeX> yes... I'm creating an account :)
<Fr33man> antrix: pppoe via ethernet but dunno how does it work
<bretzel> Myrtti::-P
<antrix> OOo: Has anyone tried OOo2 ? I've seen some packages seeded in Hoary - haven't tried yet
<FiNeX> antrix: ... I want to try... maybe later I'll download it :)
<antrix> Fr33man: unfortunately ubuntu doesn't have a gui config for pppoe
<bretzel> antrix: I do, and seems to work well, but I've not tested that much to say it is totally working
<Myrtti> it's breathtaking experience to realize something like this. The last time I've been stunned like this was when I heard about ... no wait, this is a channel full of men... :->
<cwillu> anyone able to give me a hand getting the installer working?
<Fr33man> antrix: hum.. what to do now? so i can't use internet?
<antrix> Fr33man: there's a console tool in debian to do it. can't recall name
<antrix> Fr33man: pppoeconf
<antrix> bretzel: the only thing i care abt in OOo2 is user interface since features wise i don't need much. does it look any better or is it still boring? :-)
<cwillu> neat... maybe it was just the printed cd that was junk...
<bretzel> Fr33man: me too I can't tell why your pppoe isn't working because I installed Warty on a friend's computer and he has to use pppoe, but Warty installation setup all and I had nothing to setup: excepted the ppp auth...
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> or not\
<bretzel> antrix: oOo2 It is not really dff. than 1.1.x, seems fast... it is all I can say because I didn't play that much with it since I have it ... sorry
<antrix> Fr33man: did u try running 'sudo pppoeconf' from a console?
<Fr33man> no
<Fr33man> but thanks i will try
<antrix> cwillu: what's going wrong?
<cwillu> might have found the problem...
<neighborlee> should I be exporting varibles ( for example: export DELTA_INC="$DELTA_ROOT/inc;$DELTA_ROOT/ext/inc" ) somewhere other than /etc/profile ???
<cwillu> I got in 10 cds last week
<cwillu> just trying to move my laptop over to it (I've been testing on my desktop, and am convinced)
<cwillu> but the install keeps dieing moments in
<cwillu> however, it looks like most of my cd's have hairline cracks in them :(
<cwillu> just found a second one (I gave away the one that I installed from originally on my desktop)
<cwillu> without a crack
<cwillu> seems to be working now :)
<antrix> cwillu: if ur laptop is not a work machine - maybe u should get a hoary cd and install. good fun to play with :)
<cwillu> it is... although I have no issues with playing around with it
<cwillu> I think I've already upgraded my test machine to hoary via apt-get
<apokryphos> you think?
<cwillu> I think
<cwillu> I might have just done a evil cross of the two, plus other random stuff
<antrix> a bunch of thinkers here :-)
<cwillu> you have no idea :p
<knucks> so realplayer works on my linux..but i cant get ti work within firefox
<cwillu> I'm not supposed to have three menus across the bottom, am I?
<cwillu> (desktop)
<antrix> cwillu: don't understand. 3 menus?
<sproingie> looking at installing ubuntu for first time, had some questions...
<cwillu> applications, places and system
<cwillu> i.e., the results of my hybrid upgrade
<apokryphos> sproingie: Fire away
<antrix> cwillu: that's hoary then
<cwillu> okay, this is good
<antrix> cwillu: although they are on top for me
<FiNeX> i've another question related to the "hibernation" of the system. Have I to modify the bootloader for resuming the system *after* the hibernation ?
<cwillu> I had a beatrix install that did that;  actually this explains a lot
<cwillu> heh
<sproingie> how much does ubuntu track debian?  is it like a knoppix thing, or can one update core debs?
<cwillu> I don't like top menus;  I forgot I changed it
<sproingie> i got burned with knoppix :(
<apokryphos> cwillu: you can always find out your distro by various different commands/files... cat /etc/issue is probably the easiest.
<antrix> FiNeX: for hibernation, boot loader doesn't have to be modified. Just edit grub to get the resume=/dev/hdax part in
<cwillu> okay... everything still worked so I wasn't worried (with good reason apparently), but still good to know
<knucks> how would i go about deleting an ntfs partition and making it a linux one?
<ernstp> knucks, apt-get install gparted
<cwillu> you don't want to dual boot?
<knucks> no
<knucks> im on solely linux
<knucks> but my old ntfs partiton has all the mp3s
<knucks> so im transfering them over right now
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> that was my morning :)
<FiNeX> antrix: thanks :)
<knucks> and then i want to change the ntfs one into linux and throw the mp3s back on it
<sproingie> i guess core debs will always have different deps, but looks there's a maintenance path.  that's where knoppix burned me
<sproingie> guess i shouldnt worry about it
<antrix> FiNex: no probs. hopefully hibernate works for you. my thinkpad just dies on hibernate
<Levander> anybody know how i change my fqdn, as returned by 'hostname -fqdn'?
<sproingie> anyone know if the installer will work with a nforce 3 mobo (i.e. the network) on amd64?
<Felesh> hi
<cwillu> is this a common issue, with the cracked cd's through the mail?
<antrix> cwillu: mine turned out ok
<sproingie> alioth debian amd64 installer detects the nforce ethernet, but no packets go through it
<knucks> yay for the next 4000files
<cwillu> I ordered 10, 7 of them turned out to be cracked (got lucky on my first install)
<Felesh> ubuntu hoary is usable? i mean... hoary is unstable like SID or like EXPERIMENTAL ?
<sproingie> hoping i dont get the same prob w/ ubuntu :-/
<antrix> sproingie: i kind of remember reading that nforce needs binary ethernet drivers from nvidia
<GNAM> same question of Felesh
<sproingie> antrix: that presents a sort of chicken and egg problem, no?
<FiNeX> antrix: if the system wasn't hibernated, the "resume=/dev/hdaX" is ok?
<bretzel> antrix: ...and how to get hibernation to be an option in GDM/Gnome ?
<andrewski> can anyone tell me (or point me to docs that will tell me) how to set up trusted repositories so synaptic won't always complain about authentication?
<cwillu> installed the authentication module did we?  :p
<antrix> FinEx: hdaX should be your swap partition
<antrix> FiNeX: and u can leave that in ur kernel boot params in grub's config file. if system didn't hibernate - then it'll boot up normally, otherwise resume
<FiNeX> antrix: ok... thanks... :)
<antrix> bretzel: chk /etc/default/acpi-support
<bretzel> antrix: okay ...
<antrix> FiNeX, bretzel: http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/HoaryPM
<andrewski> cwillu: is that something i can uninstall?
<cwillu> I think so... can't remember the package off hand, and I didn't think it was installed by default
<andrewski> cwillu: well, i may have inadvertantly installed it.
<cwillu> I installed it by accident on another installation and was cursing myself :)
<FiNeX> antrix: good :)
<Fr33man> hi antrix! just want to say thanks. it works fine. now i'm running under ubuntu first time :)
<antrix> Fr33man: cool :-)
<antrix> andrewski: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<LordC> How do you install a .deb file that you've downloaded? :/
<LordC> Im new to Ubuntu :)
<antrix> cwillu: authentication hasn't given me any problems. are u sure you are on pure hoary system? no residues from warty! :)
<sls> ll
<cwillu>  GnuPG
<Felesh> ubuntu hoary is usable? i mean... hoary is unstable like SID or like EXPERIMENTAL ?
<cwillu> maybe
<cwillu> I did it under a different distro
<sls> anyone a tftp boot guru?
<antrix> sls: not me!
<marcin_ant> hi people
<marcin_ant> I got a problem with samba and printing
<antrix> Felesh: it is usable. but there are lots of new packages updated everyday
<antrix> Felesh: if it is a work machine - don't run hoary
<marcin_ant> does someone know how should I set samba to enable anonymous printing from xp clients?
<Felesh> it is a home machine
<cwillu> ignore that gnupg remark before...
<andrewski> antrix: thanks.
<andrewski> cwillu: quoting that link: "it's now transparent to authenticate..." so i don't think there's a package.
<wezzer> please somebody answer, is it good idea to upgrade ati-drivers via synaptic?
<wezzer> will it destroy my config
<wezzer> do I have to rerun dpkg --reconfigure-x-server
<wezzer> any other tips?
<antrix> LordC: 'sudo dpkg -i mypackage.deb'
<spacey> you can always backup your config files wezzer
<bretzel> antrix: thank you for the link --- Funny: I realize that chances are that I have NO swap partitions!!!!! houahahahah! I was too in a hury when I installed array-5!!
<wezzer> spacey: yes, that's true
<wezzer> thanks for the tip :^)
<cwillu> okay... everything's running, or at least installing :p
<antrix> wezzer: there are some tips in the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file too
<rattboi> man
<cwillu> next up:  fun with citrix and wine
<rattboi> I'm really having troubles with the fglrx drivers :(
<jkd> Hello, if I get the latest Ubuntu ARray , can I UPGRADE to the latest next version without reinstalling?
<wezzer> ok
<rattboi> jkd, yeah
<wezzer> I'll look around
<antrix> bretzel: linux without swap partition? I thought only hardcore geeks can get the kernel to run without swap !
<rattboi> fglrx is loaded, but everything is drawn slowly
<cwillu> if you have enough memory (i.e more than a few megs I think) it could work fine.... kinda sorta
<jkd> rattboi: with dist-upgrade?
<cwillu> done it by accident myself :)
<antrix> cwillu: u have to modify swappiness right?
<jkd> rattboi: so have you tried from array 1 to array 2 , etc?
<molson> Network card not supported during pre-installation.  Is it possible that this module will load after Ubuntu is fully installed?
<antrix> jkd: once u install from array, u r on hoary. then u'll get updated packages every day.
<cwillu> never did anything except forget to set a swap partition... it wasn't ubuntu though, it was beatrix
<jkd> thanks
<jkd> antrix: very nice of you
<antrix> jkd, no probs
<jkd> so why no grub splash on ubuntu =\
<antrix> jkd: ubuntu is the most ancient looking distro while installing/booting but the most modern when running :-)
<antrix> jkd: of course - kubuntu will be more modern looking than ubuntu ;-)
<jkd> lol
<larsson_> I edited my fstab s that my windows-partition was mounted. It is mounted all right, but only root have access to it. What option in fstab mounts it so that everyone can view the content? Absolutely NOT write.
<Tomcat_> You can get good themes that make it good looking in Gnome also :)
<LinuxJones> larsson_, www.ubuntuguide.org
<LinuxJones> Tomcat_, I like blue-curve the redhat/fedora default
<antrix> larsson_: read only for everyone including root?
<Tomcat_> I got... no idea, it looks OSX-ish :)
<larsson_> the "ro" option is there.
<LinuxJones> Tomcat_, let me find you a screenshot
<larsson_> ubuntuguide says nothing about my problem actually.
<LinuxJones> Tomcat_, >> http://www.jfedor.org/shots/gnome2.png
<antrix> /dev/hda1       /media/c        ntfs    ro,user,gid=100,umask=022      0       0
<antrix> oops
<Tomcat_> LinuxJones: http://content.no-ip.org/Stuff/Screenshot.png (slow)
<antrix> larsson: '/dev/hda1       /media/c        ntfs    ro,user,gid=100,umask=022      0       0'
<larsson_> I'll try it.
<Tomcat_> Nice. :o
<sisq0> hello, I'm a newbie user of ubuntu distribution, and I'm trying to add a new repositor server in Synaptic Package Manager, but i can't . Could anybody help me?
<LinuxJones> Tomcat_, that server hosted on a 14.4 modem or what :D
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: for future reference, if you want to know, it's *very* easy to convert image filetypes with ImageMagick. One command.
<antrix> larsson: 100 is the 'users' group to which I've added the default user and others
<Tomcat_> Linux: No, 128 kbit upstream used for a CD image upload to a friend + BitTorrent :)
<sisq0> hello?
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: I'll have a look.
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: I don't have imagemagick installed it seems. :)
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: you can install it from the repositories. Then, a simple command like, "convert -quality 75 picture.png picture.jpg" and it'll be very small.
<Nekohayo> I'm on hoary trying to update the package "ubuntu-artwork" but I can't... has anyone experienced this?
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: not quite sure if it comes by default on Ubuntu. I guess you could try to see if you've got the convert command
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: Yeah, I know it... but when I want to get out a pic in a few seconds, I don't install additional software. It's not like I do screenshots every day. :)
<sisq0> could anybody give me an ftp repositor to upgrade my ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: libmagick comes by default, imagemagick is available.
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: Well, sure. You obviously don't have to keep installing. And yes, it would perhaps not be worth it if you were only ever using one image; hence the "for future reference".
<antrix> sisq0: everything should be configured by default. just run 'synaptic package manager' and choose 'mark all upgrade'
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: Yeah. Thanks. :] 
<sisq0> thanks antrix
<StoffBox-Steve> sisq0, apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<sisq0> I prefer to do it via Synaptic,I'm a newbie
<antrix> sisq0 asked the third upgrade related question since I joined this channel today. It's good that Hoary has an update manaer running by default in the systray
<crazy> hrrr
<StoffBox-Steve> oh when you only what a update .. the apt-get is the fastest and best ways :D Synaptiv is fine to look for new tools :D
<eleazar_> hi, can anyone tell me whats the command for reconfigure the X?
<StoffBox-Steve> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when you use xorg
<StoffBox-Steve> else xserver-xfree86
<knucks> how do i get everything in a certain folder (and subfolders and files) to be chmod 777?
<henla464> does anyone know how to decrease the size of the sound buffer?
<wezzer> chmod -r 777 foo/
<apokryphos> knucks: always check the man page first ;-)
<henla464>  I get choppy sound in Skype and they suggested to change the size of the buffer on Skype forum. But they didnt know how to change this in Gnome.
<knucks> chmod -r 777 doesnt work?
<apokryphos> knucks: check the man page. -R, I think.
<klaym> I'm trying to unrar a .rar file via Nautilus (x-rar), but I get this: /bin/sh: line 1: unrar: command not found. anyone know what's wrong?
<bob_> migrating from windows to ubuntu, what files do I have to copy for mozilla-thunderbird?
<apokryphos> bob_: why copy any files? Bookmarks, do you mean?
<knucks> so no one knows off hand how to do it?
<apokryphos> knucks: Geez. I take it you're not reading at all.
<bob_> apokryphos, mail files
<knucks> if i knew where the man pages were, id read
<knucks> im entirely new to this
<knucks> been on it for 10hrs at the most
<apokryphos> knucks: man <command>
<apokryphos> bob_: heh. For some reason I thought you said firefox, sorry. Don't know how to do that; sorry.
<Tomcat_> klaym: You're quite obviously missing the unrar program...
<antrix> i am out. good night folks!
<apokryphos> knucks: man[ual]  pages are *very* useful. They will tell you the usage of a command and the possible options for it etc.
<aurax> anyone here uses intel mobo D915GAV ? on linux?
<knucks> ok -R is recursive
<apokryphos> There you go. Just as I presumed. :P
<knucks> so what do i type in if i want to change Music and im currently in /home/knucks and music is in /home/knucks/Music
<apokryphos> cd Music
<knucks> k..
<klaym> Tomcat_: Thanks, I actually read from the forums that I should get unrar-nonfree
<apokryphos> knucks: a pretty good guide to get you started: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<apokryphos> knucks: don't be overwhelmed by all the stuf. Most of it is just used as a reference, and many won't be applicable to you. Just the first few chapters will come in handy.
<knucks> im reading the chmod one right now then
<GammaRay> I notice that I don't have a /boot/grub/grub.conf file
<apokryphos> knucks: it's worth reading man man for more info, when you have time. To exit it, hit q.
<knucks> k
<delltony> dang i found a place to change the mouse cursors on the forums before and i changed it to like ptux or something like that wish i could find that page again so i can could my cursors
<knucks> ok so i must use the letters for read,write,mod stuff..
<BiteMeBill> GammaRay: You can edit the menu.lst
<apokryphos> knucks: not sure what you're referring to/mean here.
<knucks> knucks@knucks:~/Music $ chmod -R 0777
<knucks> chmod: too few arguments
<henla464> Is someone here using Skype on Ubuntu? Is sound good?
<apokryphos> knucks: That means your usage of it isn't complete or is incorrect.
<knucks> yeah i figured
<knucks> the example they have is "myfile"
<knucks> but i want to edit the whole directory
<tck> heres a quick question
<apokryphos> knucks: check the usage on the man page... chmod [OPTION] ... MODE[,MODE] ... FILE...
<tck> i haven't created a root user etc.., i.e. password etc.
<tck> i have installed firestarter
<apokryphos> knucks: since your'e already in the directory, you can just use "." as that represents the current directory that you are in.
<tck> and to run it from the X drop down list, it demands the 'root' password
<knucks> ah ok
<tck> anyway around this
<knucks> i think i got it tho..
<knucks> chmod -R 0777 Music
<apokryphos> knucks: so... chmod -R 777 .
<GammaRay> BiteMeBill: I'm pretty new to grub. I'm reading the docs and I'm wondering what relationship the two files have. Especially if one does not exist.
<knucks> thanks for the help man. ill make sure to use man pages
<apokryphos> knucks: they come in handy :P. No problem.
<knucks> what program do i get if i want to make partitions and stuff?
<delltony> aww i found it nevermind
<knucks> gpart something?
<matteo_> Hi I'm installing Warty and the xserver-xfree86 it fetched after the reboot seems de hang... I can do Ctrl+C to get control, but it leavec the package unconfigured...
<tck> knucks, fdisk
<knucks> someone told me gparter or something
<matteo_> has anyone had the same problem, or is it just that this configuration is *very* long ?
<knucks> i want to take my ntfs partition, delete it, and make it a linux one
<apokryphos> knucks: there's several partition managers. qparted is one, I think. Never used it. qtparted is another.
<zenrox> gparted
<knucks> whats a really good one i should get?
<zenrox> is the gnome eq..
<zenrox> qtparted for kde
<apokryphos> knucks: whoops, yup, first part should have been gparted, as zenrox notes.
<knucks> ill apt-get gparted then
<zenrox> yep
<tck> its not in the apt sources
<apokryphos> zenrox: well, for qt :P. It's not technically kde.
<zenrox> apt-get install gparted
<zenrox> apokryphos, but thats what it was programed from
<mrproper> Is there a way to do a network install of Ubuntu from a floppy?
<apokryphos> zenrox: from kde? Erm, nope... just qt as far as I know.
<zenrox> mrproper,  yes look on the wiki
<zenrox> apokryphos, but kde is programed in qt
<apokryphos> zenrox: it sure is. Doesn't mean that all qt programs are kde.
<knucks> E: Couldn't find package gparted
<zenrox> knucks,  have you enabled all the respotires
<apokryphos> zenrox: that would be like saying that, well, oranges are apples because they're both fruits. :P
<knucks> zenrox: yeah
<zenrox> knucks, warty or hoary
<jeff_> is there a trojan scanner or something for ubuntu
<zenrox> ??
<knucks> zenrox: i dont know..
<knucks> thats not the first time someones asked me
<zenrox> jeff_,  no why run one you dont need it
<apokryphos> knucks: what does cat /etc/issue give?
<BiteMeBill> I'
<knucks> ahh
<knucks> Warty
<BiteMeBill> m not even finding it either.
<Loiosh> There is a rootkit scanner, but I don't believe it's been prepared for Ubuntu
<zenrox> warty = stable the one on cd hoary = develment and its unstable
<knucks> yeh i got it off the cd
<jeff_> because i think i may have downloaded a rootkit
<knucks> its warty
<jeff_> i downloaed limewire pro from a newsgroup
<zenrox> knucks,  you'll probly have to get qtparted
<zenrox> gparted is in hoary
<knucks> ok
<Loiosh> I've got a funky question. Is there a way to disable the SCSI probe when the new array-6 live CD boots? It keeps dying when it touches my IOMEGA scsi card (advansys)
<Loiosh> And noscsi / scsi=no doesn't work. It still probes while loading the kernel (sad)
* Loiosh looks sad, rather.
<knucks> got qtparted
<knucks> thanks
<punkrockguy318> When I play an audio CD in my CD drive, i get really choppy playback.  Also, I'm only getting ~.5x ripping speed.  What could be the problem?
<zenrox> knucks,  n/p
<andrewski> punkrockguy318: hdparm
<punkrockguy318> andrewski, what do I do with hdparm?
<andrewski> punkrockguy318: read the manpage, apply settings at whim (or suitable for your hardware)
<andrewski> punkrockguy318: i really don't know its ins and outs...
<punkrockguy318> okay
<punkrockguy318> i'll give it a try
<punkrockguy318> are you confident that it will help?
<bannana_feller> does anyone else have problems with getting dcgui-qt to work correctly?
<fusibou> I tried array 6 LiveCD for kicks on my Thinkpad T23 (I'm a debian user). Very nice. Couldn't see any gui way to access my hard drive partitions though. Also suspend didn't work. Just some quick feedback.
<Quest-Master> fusibou: There is gparted or QtParted
<Loiosh> You mean access them for reading?
<fusibou> Quest-Master i just mean to mount them
<zenrox> Loiosh,  no
<fusibou> the cdrom showed up on the desktop
<zenrox> Loiosh,  jsut to repartion it
<Quest-Master> fusibou: It is really easy to mount partitions through the command-line. :\
<fusibou> Quest-Master as a debian user i know that :-)
<Loiosh> LoL
<Loiosh> Just pointing out a lack in the installer
<Quest-Master> fusibou: I don't understand why a GUI frontend is needed then if you know how to
<MyKq3> hi !! we have a  Israeli Ubuntu site !
<Loiosh> The Warty LIVE cd would mount the HD partition, if I remember correctly (I may be lying)
<Loiosh> Right now I'm trying to dead with array 6 hating my computer =)
<Loiosh> It completely crashes when the kernel is starting.
<fusibou> Quest-Master hey, jdub keeps barking about "just works" which i thought was supposed to be the ubuntu mantra.
<Loiosh> deal
<Loiosh> dead = deal, rather
* Quest-Master is dist-upgrading to Hoary at the moment
* Loiosh cannot even install it, hehe.
* zenrox <--is allready running hoary thru dit-upgrade
<davix> in americas army the mouse wont move the screen in the game play, in the menu it is responding well as well as the buttons in the gameplay, they all work good, but the mouse won't do the directional job it suppose to do, any ideas?
<jeff_> well where is a link for a root kit scanner
<jeff_> ?
<_miracoolix_> hi
<davix> what is a root kit scanner?
<jeff_> i want to scan my computer to see if its been hacked
<davix> oh, i want too :/
<knucks> so does mplayer have a "controller"
<Quest-Master> Controller?
<knucks> like
<knucks> one where i can press play, stop, pause
<knucks> and change the position of a video
<jeff_> you need to download gmplayer
<Quest-Master> Err, yeah
<Quest-Master> gmplayer
<punkrockguy318> where is there a deb for gmplayer?
<knucks> is that whatd ud recommend?
<Quest-Master> There is an automatic compilation and installation script at http://www.ubuntuforums.org under HOWTOS and FAQS
<knucks> i want to have something simple to play video files
<knucks> and then ill use xine for dvds
<Madeye> Hi, guys, is there any program to make a phone calls, and recieve phone calls through computer connected to my modem?
<Quest-Master> punkrockguy318, knucks: I wouldn't apt-get for MPlayer.. the one in the repos. is broken, so compile
<knucks> i like mplayer actually..but how do i get it to show the GUI?
<davix> you cant apt-get mplayer...
<davix> unless ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<knucks> I already have mplayer
<knucks> davix yeh thats the one i got i think
<wezzer> knucks: have you compiled it by yourself?
<knucks> but how do i open the GUI
<Quest-Master> gmplayer
<davix> knucks, try console gmplayer
<knucks> Im watching a video on it right now
<Quest-Master> You have to install a skin though too, knucks
<Quest-Master> Did you do that?
<knucks> um no
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<knucks> im just looking at a plain window w/ video in it
<Quest-Master> Go to UbuntuForums
<Quest-Master> knucks: Well then.
<Quest-Master> knucks: Open a console and type in sudo apt-get install gxine.
<Quest-Master> It's good, easy to install, simple to use.
<Quest-Master> Or, you can apt for VLC.
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: what? You don't have to set a skin. It uses the default.
<knucks> its different than xine?
<apokryphos> knucks: it is. I imagine it's some extra gnome interface front-end for mplayer. Might be a different program entirely, but I doubt it.
<apokryphos> knucks: if plain "mplayer" doesn't turn up the GUI, then gmplayer should as davix says.
<knucks> unless theres something i gotta press to open a GUI?
<knucks> like some key or something
<OrangeSlice> compile mplayer with --enable-gui :p
<apokryphos> knucks: Alt + F2 > gmplayer
<knucks> OrangeSlice: dont know how to do that
<apokryphos> compiling, why? It works fine from the repos.
<OrangeSlice> compiling your own > binaries :p
<knucks> apokryphos: nothing happens
<apokryphos> Heh. I'm getting confused here. Cancel my earlier comments on "gnome" etc.
<Loiosh> Hewwo, Echylo =)
<alisson> Hello all! Please, I am needing a little newbie help! How can I change the PATH to point to a java bin directory too?
<Echylo> hellow
<knucks> ok i got gxine
<apokryphos> knucks: one sec, I'm looking for a thread for you. You'll need to install a specific mlayer
<knucks> i guess that will have to do
<Echylo> can I say that limewire kinda rocks
<Quest-Master> Echylo: Why not? :P
<apokryphos> Echylo: it sure does :P
<Echylo> because everyone is like "emule for president!"
<Echylo> but I never got that quick so fast speeds
<knucks> qtparted doesnt want to work for me
<apokryphos> Echylo: yup, gnutella network has always been the best for me.
<Quest-Master> QtParted is pretty buggy.. I don't like it much.
<Echylo> lovelyt
<Echylo> that & torrent
<Echylo> rule
<knucks> whats a good program for partitions then?
<Echylo> for the moment
<Echylo> gparted?
<knucks> im on warty
<apokryphos> Echylo: yup; and irc
<Quest-Master> parted is nice fot the command line, or gparted which I believe has to be compiled.. search for it on Google, knucks
<Quest-Master> *for
<cocol> no gparted u can apt
<Echylo> irc is for new stuff
<Echylo> and sometimes risk for errors
<Echylo> if it gets disconnected
<apokryphos> cocol: even in warty?
<Quest-Master> cocol: I stand corrected then.
<afv-13> can someone please tell me what software is included on the livecd?
<afv-13> (the windows stuff)
<apokryphos> Echylo: irc is for speeedy downloads
<cocol> i dunno...i am in hoary
<Echylo> torrent too ;)
<Quest-Master> While I was upgrading to Hoary
<Quest-Master> I got this error
<Quest-Master> Preparing to replace mozilla-firefox 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3 (using .../mozilla-firefox_1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<Quest-Master> rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults/pref': Is a directory
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Quest-Master>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Quest-Master> Is that bad? :\
<knucks> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843
<apokryphos> Echylo: Sure. Never quite reached the consistent speeds with torrents though.
<knucks> which one should i get?
<Echylo> I did ;)
<Echylo> I reached my max speed here
<Echylo> 400 kb/s
<Echylo> on torrents
<apokryphos> Echylo: consistently?
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> from 3 seconds
<Echylo> to the eend
<apokryphos> torrents seem to fluctuate, but more so seem to take quite some time to get up to that speed.
<knucks> i got this one: libparted1.6-12_1.6.20-0.exp.1_i386.deb
<knucks> what do i do with it now
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> well
<Echylo> I down top 10 seeded torrents
<apokryphos> Echylo: for all your downloads? Just what tracker are you using?
<Echylo> from www.filemp3.org
<apokryphos> Echylo: oh. I've been talking about films here :P
<Echylo> ow :)
<Echylo> well I only download music
<Echylo> I hire movies
<apokryphos> hassle ;-)
<apokryphos> irc you can download films in 25 mins
<knucks> hellpp
<apokryphos> (well, I can. People with faster speeds -> less time)
<knucks> what do i do with this
<knucks> ibparted1.6-12_1.6.20-0.exp.1_i386.deb
<knucks> er
<Quest-Master> I have a Linksys router and VoIP Vonage Motorola modem, so my torrent speeds aren't as close as they could be (I am on 3mbps broadband too.. what a shame) :(
<knucks> libparted1.6-12_1.6.20-0.exp.1_i386.deb
<alisson> Hi all! Please, I am needing a little newbie help! How can I change the PATH to point to a java bin directory too?
<Quest-Master> alisson: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ <-- check out the setting up Java section
<mchasard> hi
<vincent_> hi
<alisson> Quest-Master, ok, heheheheh!! a Quest-Master!!
<Quest-Master> :P
<mchasard> i just want to test kubuntu ... but it doesnt work for me as livecd ...
<Loiosh> Any idea on my advansys live CD issue?
<Loiosh> The Array-6 CD just dies after uncompressing the kernel
<apokryphos> mchasard: mention your problem in #kubuntu; to let them know.
<mchasard> yes its right ...
<knucks> Anyone?
<alisson> Quest-Master, sorry for incovenience.....i didn't know that ubuntu site have FAQs..
<knucks> I found gparted releases
<knucks> but i dont know what to do with them
<knucks> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843
<mchasard> ok ...i will mention ... ok thanks ...
<vincent_> how do you configure the GRUB?
<Quest-Master> alisson: No problem. I hope it helps you. :)
<WillCooke> anyone know about ndiswrapper?
<alisson> Quest-Master, it will! ;)
<knucks> ANYONE?
<Quest-Master> WillCooke: What do you need?
<VincentMX> knucks wha ts the problem=
<knucks> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843
<knucks> gparted releases
<knucks> which one do i download and what do i do with it
<WillCooke> Quest-Master, I've just installed Warty on the mrs' computer, but it's got a linksys wireless nic in it, which requires ndiswrapper.....
<Quest-Master> WillCooke: Is there any other way to conenct to the internet from that computer?
<WillCooke> Quest-Master, Nope!
<VincentMX> knucks you have pentium?
<WillCooke> Quest-Master, Does the kernel source come on the warty install cd?
<knucks> yes
<Quest-Master> WillCooke: Dunno
<VincentMX> the .deb file
<VincentMX> if it don't work, try the source
<knucks> latest one?
<Quest-Master> WillCooke: To sum it up though, you basically need to compile ndiswrapper, get the .inf file for her Linksys Wireless from the install CD, load it through ndis, and it should work
<VincentMX> yes
<knucks> ok then what?
<apokryphos> knucks: you'll want to use the dpkg command once you've got it
<knucks> i downloaded a .deb file
<knucks> ok.
<knucks> hold
<VincentMX> if it does not work, download the source and compile it
<WillCooke> Quest-Master, OK.  1st problem get the kernel source on it, then I'll be back! ;)
<Quest-Master> :)
<VincentMX> knucks now nupack
<VincentMX> knucks now unpack
<knucks> what do i add to dpkg?
<knucks> whats the whole command
<Quest-Master> dpkg -i
<VincentMX> don't know
<apokryphos> knucks: man page :P
<VincentMX> how do you configure the GRUB?
<knucks> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gparted:
<R0bNyc> when are we getting gnome 2.9.22 or 2.10
<knucks>  gparted depends on libglibmm-2.4-1; however:
<knucks>   Package libglibmm-2.4-1 is not installed.
<tck> R0bNyc, when its officially released
<apokryphos> knucks: I'm sure you can infer what you have to do now.
<tck> i think the hoary preview comes out on the same day as the gnome 2.10
<knucks> i tried apt-get install that pacage
<knucks> bug:
<knucks> but*
<R0bNyc> tck, isn't Hoary suppose to be the bleeding edge ubuntu?
<apokryphos> knucks: do you have a fast connection?
<tck> it is
<bzbb> grmph
<knucks> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<knucks> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<knucks>   gparted: Depends: libgtkmm-2.4-1 but it is not going to be installed
<knucks>            Depends: libparted1.6-12 (>= 1.6.0) but it is not installable
<knucks>            Depends: libsigc++-2.0-0 (>= 2.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<knucks>   libglibmm-2.4-1: Depends: libsigc++-2.0-0 (>= 2.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<knucks> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<knucks> Yeah
<Quest-Master> knucks: Run apt-get -f install
<apokryphos> knucks: please don't flood the channel
<tck> it cant have the latest gnome unless gnome release it
<knucks> sorry
<bzbb> hoary can be fun
* Loiosh would love to run it.
<apokryphos> knucks: if you have a fast connection, it's worth upgrading to hoary.
<bzbb> it can also be really annoying
<knucks> ok did apt-get -f install
<knucks> let me try dpkg again
<Quest-Master> Does Project Utopia work perfectly in the current Hoary?
<cocol> hown i check the version on commandline of gnome?
<alisson> Quest-Master, sorry for asking again, but I find a topic how to installing java, but the export is used in the bash. Next time that I reboot I will lost the command.
<apokryphos> bzbb: hoary...annoying? Never! :P
<bzbb> fox example, I just upgraded, and it decided i'm only good fro 1024/768
<apokryphos> alisson: you can specify it in your ~/.bashrc file.
<Quest-Master> alisson: Are you sure? :\ The commands I used on those pages have worked fine for me for months now
<MrKeuner> hi, how is it possible to add a new language at the gdm menu?
<knucks> ugh its not working
<knucks> its just telling me that now im missing libparted1.6-12
<knucks> and itry getting that and its not available
<alisson> Quest-Master, I come from slack, and there, that I remember, was in that way.....
<MrKeuner> or how can I change operating system language from english to german?
<alisson> Quest-Master, I don't know if in debian the command export is different.
<Loiosh> alisson: When you place it in bash.rc each time a user logs into a BASH shell, the PATH is set.
<alisson> Loiosh, don't is better then put in .profile, then whanever i log in, the PATH is set?
<alisson> Loiosh, *isn't
<Loiosh> I put it in the profile file myself.
* Loiosh uses RH 9 at work, so it's /etc/profile for him.
<bzbb> hmph
<bzbb> when I try to add a modeline with xorgcfg, it brings up a dialog box with the text "label" and the options yes or no
<bzbb> neither one does anything
<alisson> Loiosh, ok, I will do it then. The problem is when a admnistrator have a lot of users already set.
<MrKeuner> or how can I add a new session language in gdm?
<knucks> ok gparted isnt working
<Loiosh> Yeah, Ubuntu's instructions normally don't take into account multiple users =)
<knucks> i found libparted in synaptic..
<knucks> so can someone help me with a partition program?
<knucks> i dont care which, i just want one thats easy to use and install
<linuxn00b> qtarted..I think thats what it's called
<linuxn00b> oops qtparted
<knucks> i think i tried that one and it didnt work..let me try again
<Quest-Master> Ack
<drspin> hey all
<linuxn00b> hey drspin :)
<Quest-Master> How to I manually change my resolution?
<Quest-Master> And the hertz my monitor is running at?
<knucks> i get this error trying to launch it:
<Quest-Master> After upgrading to Hoary
<drspin> Quest-Master: warty or hoary?
<Quest-Master> I'm stuck in 800x600
<Quest-Master> And 53hz
<Quest-Master> Really ugly
<Quest-Master> :(
<Kly> www.otomotivshow.com
<knucks> "Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/sbin/su-to-root/"
<Quest-Master> How do I fix it?
<linuxn00b> Quest-Master, you can change it in your xfree86 config file
<drspin> Quest-Master: I would copy the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Quest-Master> Ok
<drspin> It's rough but it worked for me...
<drspin> linuxn00b: Hoary uses xorg rather than Xfree
<linuxn00b> I just wanna sya that synergy is the coolest program I have found in a while :D
<drspin> what's a good linux VPN server?
<linuxn00b> drspin, I know I thougth he was uing warty :D
<drspin> ... free VPN server
<LinuxJones> linuxn00b, it's pretty cool :)
<drspin> linuxn00b: K
<tck> knucks, try cfdisk
<knucks> apt-get it?
<tck> its a cusrse based partitioner
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> drspin, should I restart GNOME now?
<cwill1> I'm having crashy hangy problems
<linuxn00b> anyone know what version of synergy is in hoary?
<drspin> Quest-Master: restart x [ctrl + alt + backspace] 
<drspin> cwill1: what does dmesg|tail say?
<LinuxJones> linuxn00b, 1.0.14-1
<cwill1> not sure... waiting for the thing to come up again
<knucks> cfdisk wont start up
<cwill1> or was that not a typo :p
<cwill1> no, I just can't spell my own name
<tck> knucks, what u mean
<linuxn00b> LinuxJones, why soo old?? warty uses the smae one :S
<tck> try it as root
<tck> sudo cfdisk
<knucks> command not found
<LinuxJones> linuxn00b, nobody updated it
<knucks> and i just installed it using synaptic
<tck> knucks, thats strange it should be there, what are you running ?
<Chipzz> knucks: sudo /usr/sbin/cfdisk
<linuxn00b> LinuxJones, is it easy to make a deb from source..I have never done it before haha
<knucks> sudo: /usr/sbin/cfdisk: command not found
<drspin> what does APIC error on CPU0 mean?
<Chipzz> hmm weird
<BiteMeBill> doesn't cfdisk also need to know what device you want to open with it?
<LinuxJones> linuxn00b, I haven't either but I don't think it's too difficult
<linuxn00b> humm, ok i'll look around and see if I can make one :D
<LinuxJones> linuxn00b, it's a good project for you :D
<knucks> ugh this is so frustrating
<knucks> gparted wont work
<Chipzz> BiteMeBill: the error he's getting is an error from the shell, not cfdisk
<knucks> qtparted wont work
<Chipzz> so that's unrelated
<LinuxJones> knucks, just use cfdisk
<knucks> cfdisk doesnt work!
<cwill1> ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0]  (battery present)
<cwill1> ACPI: AC Adapter [AC]  (on-line)
<cwill1> ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF] 
<cwill1> ACPI: Sleep Button (FF) [SLPF] 
<cwill1> ACPI: Lid Switch [LID] 
<cwill1> cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x200-0x207 0x220-0x22f
<cwill1>  0x330-0x337 0x388-0x38f
<cwill1> cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.
<LinuxJones> knucks, your in the account that you installed Ubuntu with ?
<knucks> yeah
<drspin> knucks: try logging out and logging back in
<LinuxJones> knucks, your starting it in a root console right ?
<linuxn00b> LinuxJones, yea I hope it will be a good project :)
<knucks> yeah
<linuxn00b> anyone here watch anime?
<LinuxJones> linuxn00b, and we can enjoy all of your hard work :P
<cwill1> cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean
<cwill1> cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean
<cwill1> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<LinuxJones> knucks, are you on warty or hoary ?
<cwill1> and that's it
<knucks> warty
<sabdfl> greetings ubuntites!
<knucks> i just tried:
<BiteMeBill>  could try sudo sbin/cfdisk
<knucks> sudo cfdisk
<knucks> and i get:
<linuxn00b> LinuxJones, oh yea :D
<knucks> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive!
<LinuxJones> knucks, sudo -s to open an admin console then type cfdisk
<knucks> FATAL ERROR thing
<R0bNyc> What iso burning app can I use on ubuntu?
<knucks> GnomeBaker ^
<apokryphos> R0bNyc: or k3b. :P
<R0bNyc> thanks let me aptitude install it
<drspin> or nautilus will burn an ISO right from the browser -- right click on the ISO -- the extension has to be lower-case in Warty, not sure if it's fixed in Hoary or not
<lunitik> R0bNyc: graveman is probably the best burning app in the archive...
<lunitik> apokryphos: no one uses k3b... gnomebaker has a simular interface though...
<knucks> i really want to get this partiton thing working :(
<knucks> wtf
<drspin> I use k3b currently but I hate it...
<apokryphos> lunitik: odd statement. I use it. Others do too.
<lunitik> apokryphos: well, no intelligent gnome user  :/
<Loiosh> graveman / gnomebaker? =)
<apokryphos> I use it and love it
<apokryphos> lunitik: Er... why?
<Loiosh> Debate for my amusement =)
<Loiosh> Hehe
<lunitik> apokryphos: takes like 5 mins to load the kde libs
<apokryphos> lunitik: Don't presuppose that everyone's computer takes the same time to load things.
<apokryphos> lunitik: seems reasonably speedy for me in Gnome, when I actually venture into there.
<lunitik> apokryphos: either way, it takes about 10 times longer than using a gnome/gtk app
<apokryphos> lunitik: never as fast as in kde though, naturally.
<apokryphos> lunitik: Well, your point is a little ruined by the exaggeration.
<Sav> What is Knubuntu?
<lunitik> Sav: Kubuntu... KDE based Ubuntu
<Loiosh> KDE Ubuntu
<Sav> ok
<sabdfl> Sav: it's the nutella theme of the Kubuntu distro
<cwill1> synaptic is having troubles, although it might be more general
<knucks> ok i launched qtparted
<knucks> and it told me no device detected
<knucks> what is up with that?
<drspin> why does my processor usage on my dual processor machine never really rise much higher than 50%???
<BiteMeBill> knucks: what are you trying to partition?
<zenrox> knucks,  put a sudo infrount of it
<cwill1> drspin... are you using more than one major program at a time?
<knucks> BiteMeBill: i want to delete my ntfs partition and make a linux one
<ch1> hello...i have a question...anybody know what the problem could be if my computer shuts down out of nowhere...and doesnt start back up....
<drspin> cwill1: ... sometimes...
<BiteMeBill> sudo fdisk /dev/hda doesn't work?
<drspin> ch1: power supply
<knucks> um
<Loiosh> Heh, that was quick
<lunitik> sabdfl: aren't you Mark Shuttleworth?  *blush*
<MrKeuner> is it possible to have ubuntu in another language?
<drspin> ch1: maybe just a bad power cable...
<lunitik> MrKeuner: yes... dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ch1> i tried two power cables...
<knucks> how do i view all my partitions in consel?
<drspin> Quest-Master: any luck?
<ch1> so power supply huh...ok...i'll try that out...
<lunitik> knucks: fdisk -l
<lunitik> knucks: uhh... sudo that though
<ch1> so its not the mobo at all..?
<drspin> knucks ls /dev/hda*
<njs12345> anyone know why I get this error when trying to install the fglrx drivers:
<drspin> ch1: could be -- I was just starting at the more obvious places...
<knucks> i want to get rid of it
<MrKeuner> lunitik/ I'd like to change the language for just one user if I can. When she logs in from gdm she should see gnome in another language
<knucks> ok /dev/hdc5 is my ntfs
<ch1> hopefully its the power supply...alot cheaper than the rest...=P
<njs12345> trying to overwrite '/usr/X11R6/bin/fgl_glxgears', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<drspin> ch1: indeed
<Loiosh> LoL
<qosmof> hi :)
<ch1> thanks guys....
* Loiosh is getting a new system because of his computer's Ubuntu-hate
<lunitik> MrKeuner: Don't know how to do that, sorry
<drspin> I have two systems running Ubuntu :) :)
<drspin> I'm about to convert my laptop as well :D
<njs12345> then it says "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Loiosh> My computer absolutely hates it =)
<njs12345> I have two as well
<MrKeuner> lunitik/ ok thanks anyway
<knucks> so how do i fdisk my /dev/hdc5 partition?
<ch1> yeah..im on my laptop runnin ubuntu rite now...
<ch1> its great..
<njs12345> and four have run linux at some point or another
<Loiosh> I cannot even get the live CD to work. It keeps crashing on the SCSI detection in the kernel.
<cwill1> yay for laptops
<drspin> I have gentoo on my laptop now...
<Loiosh> The new one (Array 6), warty works fine with noscsi
<drspin> *yawn* I grew bored of it
<Loiosh> Haha
<Loiosh> emerge (wait 2 days)
<ch1> oo...gentoo..i tried that.....learned alot...but man...cant stand waiting there for sumthing to get installed..
<knucks> ...
<BiteMeBill> you need to choose the partition that you want to delete and then create
<lunitik> knucks: you mean format? mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc5 (for instance)
<qosmof> sorry but I'm the fucking newbie of this fucking night :) From the web: This means that a user's first experience with Ubuntu could end being confused by the cryptic error message "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg."
<LinuxJones> knucks, fdisk /dev/hdc
<javaJake> Are there ops here? I HATE swearing.
<drspin> Loiosh: indeed -- although it was a GREAT learning experience -- all 3 times I had to start over because the system clock wasn't set right
<njs12345> qosmof: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<njs12345> or some variation of that
<javaJake> Anyway, taht's off the subject, I've got a q:
<Loiosh> Start over, seriously?
<Loiosh> rdate -s
<qosmof> njan, thanks so much
<njs12345> qosmof: np
<qosmof> njs12,
<njs12345> mp3 support can't be shipped because it has patent problems
<saBrEwolf> hey people, I was wondering if you could help me.. I have a Nvidia graphics card [GeForce N 128MB AGPx8] , but it doesn't seem to be supported by the drivers that are in universe of warty, is there any way of getting the latest drivers in deb?
<lunitik> njs12345: no one is inforcing it though, which makes it somewhat more annoying...
<knucks> what does mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc5 do?
<lunitik> njs12345: imo, if Debian can ship something, everyone should feel safe to do the same...
<javaJake> If I install Ubuntu over redhat v8, will I keep my current Windows and RedHat partitions?
<lunitik> knucks: formats the partition
<knucks> k thanks
<Loiosh> I don't know if this is supported, Sabre, but you could always get the nvidia drivers from their website.
<BiteMeBill> formats hdc5 to ext3 format
<Loiosh> They're binary -only-
<knucks> ext3 - liunux right?
* javaJake yawns patiently
<BiteMeBill> yes
<ompaul> javaJake, if you want to
<javaJake> :-)
<javaJake> sorry, couldn't resist.
<javaJake> ok, tahks
* Loiosh just hopes his new computer will let him install Ubuntu
<lunitik> Loiosh: its in the archive... wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<javaJake> so redhat will be gone, BUT NOT WINDOWS, right?
<qosmof> njs12345, off the suject?
<knucks> ok formatting
<njs12345> lunitik: I haven't researched the matter, I'm just saying what I've heard =)
<soren9580> is there any way to automatically transfer a file based upon its modification date/time?
<tck> saBrEwolf, join #nvidia for linux/nvidia gfx card help
<saBrEwolf> ok, thanks for pointing in the right direction :)
<njs12345> anybody know anything about my Q?
<rcliii> javajake: there's an option in the installer to partition manually -- that's what you want
<njs12345> I'll probably end up just reinstalling..
<Loiosh> That's cool
<ompaul> javaJake, as long as you do it the way you have it done now - so print out your existing /etc/fstab and use it to create your "new ubuntu" partitions
<lunitik> njs12345: didn't see your question... what was it?
<rcliii> javajake: you can force it to leave the windows partition alone, but format the redhat partitions
<javaJake> ok, that's what I want.
<cwill1> laptop.  synaptic.   don't get along.  suggestion?  :p
<njs12345> when trying to install ATi drivers: trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin/fgl_glxgears`, which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<javaJake> how do I do that?
<ompaul> javaJake, was the RH stuff done by hand or automagically?
<Loiosh> automagically, LoL
<njs12345> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<VladDrac> cwil what's your problem?
<javaJake> (I've trashed Windows trying to install linux, don't want to do it again.)
<knucks> ok now what?
<cwill1> trying to do an update all
<javaJake> Done by hand
<knucks> it still says that the hdc5 is ntfs
<Echylo> I say it again
<cwill1> I was getting hangs during the downloads, although they eventually finished
<Echylo> http://www.musicplasma.com && LimeWire rock!
<sabdfl> lunitik: yup
<ompaul> javaJake, well print out /etc/fstab and if you break it you break it
<cwill1> but the config locks up
<sabdfl> greetings
<sabdfl> earthling :-
<sabdfl> )
<lunitik> njs12345: dpkg --force-overwrite -i thepackage   (may need to apt-get -d install thepackage if you're getting it from online)
<njs12345> if the worst comes to the worst I could always just install the fglrx drivers from source.. but that's kinda crappy because then I have to update them myself =)
<njs12345> lunitik: woot! thanks
<javaJake> *sigh*
<javaJake> I really dont want to have any more "accidents".
<lunitik> sabdfl: cool... thanks a lot for your efforts, much appreciated  :)
<rcliii> javajake: just select manual partitioning in the install (the automatic partitioner defaults to using the whole disk)
<javaJake> ok
<rcliii> javajake: once you're in the manual partitioning section it will leave windows alone by default
<javaJake> I'll have to do it with a computer expert.
<ompaul> javaJake, it should work as long as you do not do it wrong, and if you do it carefully you will not have accidents - rush in and break it all
<lunitik> sabdfl: psst, you should talk to calc if you want a good KDE maintainer... maintained KDE for Debian on his own for a while  ;)
<knucks> what do i do now with my ntfs partition ?
<soren9580> does anyone have an answer to my question?
<rcliii> javajake: in fact, you have to specifically tell it to format any partitions, and it will warn you that you're going to trash the data on those partitions
<njs12345> ta lunitik :)
<sabdfl> lunitik: ok, thanks, i know Riddell and haggai and amu would appreciate any help
<lunitik> njs12345: yw
<cwillu> ahh... much better
<javaJake> rcliii: ok
<cwillu> (the name at least)
<LinuxJones> soren9580, for like a backup ?
<soren9580> yea
<javaJake> ompaul: well, i tried, but I trashed Windows. (I had no idea what hda1 meant at the time. :)
<soren9580> well, i'm downloading files
<Loiosh> Haha Jake =)
<lunitik> sabdfl: he deserves it, good guy  :)
<njs12345> anyone seen xchat-gnome debs?
<soren9580> and i dont want them to be copied until they are finished downloading
<knucks> please can someone help me with my ntfs partition?
<ompaul> javaJake, so do you know what it is now?
<lunitik> njs12345: XChat is gnome based... same thing
<soren9580> once they are finished, i want to automatically move them to a folder where they will automatically rsync with my computer
<soren9580> i've got the rsync down
<javaJake> ompaul: yea.... it's the largest partition.
<njs12345> lunitik: http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx/
<njs12345> :)
<soren9580> but i can't figure out how to move them based upon date modified
<LinuxJones> soren9580, you might want to look @ rsync it updates only the parts of the file that changed.
<ompaul> javaJake, look it is this easy/hard - print out /etc/fstab from dead rat and you will have the partition table as it is now - that tells you what is what
<soren9580> yea, the --update flag
<javaJake> ompaul & rcliii: ok, so manual partition, delete redhat, install in that partiton. Got it.
<LinuxJones> soren9580, rsync won't do it for you ?
<soren9580> i already use that so i don't transfer files twice
<soren9580> nope, if its got half a file
<soren9580> its gonna transfer that half of a file
<LinuxJones> soren9580, ohh I see
<soren9580> and there's no way to stop it from transferring locked files
<javaJake> ompaul: I have no clue HOW to print out /etc etc.
<lunitik> njs12345: oh... uhh... ouch
<ompaul> javaJake, have you a printer attached to the linux machine?
<lunitik> njs12345: looks ugly!
<javaJake> no.
<javaJake> (sadly enough)
<LinuxJones> soren9580, you should be able to do it using a bash script but how do you determine if the download is finished ?
<njs12345> I think it looks quite good personally :)
<ompaul> can you see one from the windows machine?
<larsson_> Hi again. The package dcgui-qt seems to be broken in hoary. Any comment? Will it be fixed?
<ompaul> javaJake, actually forget that do the following and write it out on paper
<larsson_> It works fine the first time, but during the second startup it either crashes or looks funny.
<soren9580> based upon when it was last modified
<lunitik> njs12345: I like the current look... that just looks cluttered
<ompaul> javaJake, cat /etc/fstab
<soren9580> if it was last modified 10 minutes prior to the running of the script
<LinuxJones> soren9580, if you had md5sum of the files you could run a bash script every few minutes and only have the files transfer if the md5sum is correct
<javaJake> cat /etc/fstab ok
<soren9580> i was thinking that too
<soren9580> and the torrents should have it
<ompaul> javaJake, that is how hard it is to read the existing partiation table so you can use the partitions the same
<soren9580> let me check if i can use the bittorrent software to check the md5
<LinuxJones> soren9580, yes they should :)
<GammaRay> would someone tell me why the idiot who wrote the grub manual could not refrain from saying "That was easy, admit it." in the actual manual?
<lunitik> njs12345: current XChat, you can have it so that all that shows is the input field, any tabs, and the chat area, everything else can be hidden... looks simple and nice
<javaJake> ompaul: thanks! thanks for your patience while dealing with a dummy.
<ompaul> javaJake, I'm saying nothing
* ompaul rafl
<soren9580> its just a question of can i get it?
<javaJake> ompaul: great. Now you made me feel REALLY dumb. :-)
<Loiosh> Awww
<Loiosh> Don't worry Jake
<cwillu> is this going to work?
<cwillu> <--crosses fingers
<Loiosh> I cannot even run it, you're far ahead of me, hehe
<larsson_> Anyone using dcgui-qt here? From APT?
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> synaptic just... disappeared
<ompaul> javaJake, you may have skills out side of the area of linux I do not know, frankly install ubuntu get rid of windows and increase the mind share :)
<lunitik> larsson_: most people in here don't use any qt or kde apps.
<javaJake> ompaul: Windows is the main OS for me.
<lunitik> javaJake: sell out  :P
<Loiosh> Anyone want to take s stab at my Ubuntu LiveCD / installing problem
* javaJake ducks as flying eggs shoot at him.
<Loiosh> Hahaha
<cwillu> work work work
<Riddell> lunitik: apart from all the k3b users :)
<soren9580> it doesn't seem like there's a way to get it out of the torrent file
* Loiosh is -using- Win right now, don't worry, Jake =)
<cwillu> anyone know why synaptic would just disappear?
<Loiosh> Oh, so are you
<Loiosh> LoL
* javaJake wipes his forehead
<ompaul> javaJake,  if you write out that stuff I told you about you will be fine in the installer and feel empowered - something windows does not do for people as far as I know ;-)
<soren9580> without seriously modifying btdownloadcurses
<blizah> anything in linux/ubuntu play wmv files?
<Neil3> blizah, yep
<Neil3> the win32 codecs
<knucks> ok how do i format my ntfs partition
<Neil3> with your media player of choice
<Neil3> mplayer or xine
<javaJake> Windows is the only one that can support my games, my favourtie text editor, should I continue?
<lunitik> Riddell: gah... GNOME users shouldn't use KDE apps... loading kinit just to burn a CD is moronic.
<javaJake> Well, gotta go.
<Loiosh> No =) You shouldn't hehe
<Loiosh> Then you'll get advice on how to fix that, LoL
<ompaul> javaJake, /quit while your ahead :)
<Loiosh> So, anyone want to take a look at my Ubuntu issue? =)
<knucks> i know you guys know how to fdisk
* Loiosh searches for help, hehe.
<javaJake> GAG! IM NOT TYPINGF RIGT STOP FUSHING EM!
<lunitik> Riddell: I've never been a fan of mixing the environments, enless your xsession loads both... most won't do that though.
<ompaul> Loiosh, what is it?
<blizah> does ubuntu come with mplayer or xine?
<Loiosh> Well, we'll start with the CD. When it starts the kernel, it crashes on "Bringing up SCSI" noscsi scsi=no ACPI=no, etc, doesn't help, sadly. This is the array 6 cd.
<cwillu> hmm... killing postfix seems to have done something
<njs12345> blizah: I believe it comes with a stripped-down xine
<njs12345> but you can get mplayer
<blizah> just go download it?
<Loiosh> The Ubuntu warty install cd crashes when probing my advansys (IOMEGA jaz jet PCI scsi) card.
<njs12345> nah
<Loiosh> The system just.. halts.
<knucks> HELP
<njs12345> add a repositiory
<lunitik> Riddell: plus, using KDE apps with GNOME gives the same issues I dislike about Kubuntu right now not using gtk2-engines-gtk-qt by default...
<ompaul> knucks, fdisk -l /dev/hd(a/b/c/d) discover your ntfs then fdisk /dev/hdxn where x is the letter for the drive and n the number of that  partition
<knucks> How do I format my NTFS partition
<blizah> i do tht in synaptic right jks12345?
<lunitik> knucks: you don't from Linux.
<knucks> how then
<cwillu> knucks, look for bootitng
<Loiosh> So, that's my issue, hehe.
<Loiosh> The old (warty) live CD worked fine with noscsi
<ompaul> knucks do you want to release that space to ubnuntu?
<lunitik> knucks: set the partition aside, and let windows installer do it
<cwillu> boot disk with a gui to do partition work, fairly straightforward, just don't it "install to harddrive" when it starts up
<knucks> ompaul: yeah
<ompaul> knucks then follow the advice I just gave out
<cwillu> can somebody tell me why synpatic closes while installing?
<lunitik> knucks: ahh... then it doesn't matter what file system it is now... just mkfs.ext3 /dev/whateveritis
<ompaul> Loiosh, I would suggest in that case to try hoary arry 5
<ompaul> array even
<knucks> sudo fdisk /dev/hdc5
<knucks> right?
<Loiosh> That installer doesn't pop the kernel SCSI does it?
<ompaul> knucks, that looks okay
* Loiosh will download anyways.
<lunitik> ompaul: any reason you don't recommend daily's?  (genuine question... seems better to start from a more up to date point..)
<cwillu> lunitik: they may well be broekn
<soren9580> okay
<cwillu> broken
<knucks> i opened: COmman (m for help):
<ompaul> lunitik, yeah on a day to day level you could get a really bad one
<GammaRay> why does menu.lst say root (hd0,0) when my my root is /dev/hdd and I have a /dev/hda as well?
<lunitik> cwillu: thats why you check the report.html file
<ompaul> lunitik, following that you should be a developer not a new user for that level of exposure of possible frustration
<lunitik> ompaul: ^^
<Loiosh> Hehehe
<Loiosh> I tried the daily =)
<drspin> why can't I find gmaplyer in synaptic?
<knucks> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc5 now..
<knucks> writing inode tables..
<GammaRay> should it not be (hd1,0)?
<ompaul> cause it is gmplayer
<Loiosh> The problem isn't a package, it's part of the new kernel startup they're using.
<lunitik> ompaul: I got one bad image... and learned fast to start looking at the report's
<Echylo> should I stay or should I go
<Echylo> deng deng deng
<ompaul> lunitik, ubuntu gets suggested to a lot of newbies and I would not expose a total newbie to that
<lunitik> drspin: mplayer-386 (for instance) has gmplayer... mplayer-nogui is the only one that doesn't contain it
<Loiosh> It's doing something with the SCSI card.
<lunitik> ompaul: I wouldn't expose such users to the devel branch at all   :/
<drspin> lunitik: YAY! --
<cwillu> "removing gdm" ...
<Loiosh> Lun, you want to try to trouble shoot my issue? =)
<cwillu> this can't be good
<ompaul> lunitik, I would when and only when they do not get warty to run - and then I only suggest array5
<knucks> ok what now?
<knucks> it still says its a NTFS
<ompaul> knucks, it will until you reboot :-(
<knucks> ooo
<knucks> ok
<knucks> brb then
<Loiosh> Reboot?! =)
<lunitik> ompaul: Array 5 is just a daily snapshot that happened the day the release plan said they were supposed to do a devel release
<njs12345> oo.. spiffy
<njs12345> this xchat-gnome thing is pretty cool..
<lunitik> ompaul: the array discs are just as likely to have bugs as any other daily
<ompaul> lunitik, and I hve used it a lot and not had issues with it - it has a bit more hardware support that has worked for me
<blizah> njs12345 so i do synaptic to get mplayer?
<drspin> gstreamer0.8 or xine?
<njs12345> yup
<blizah> you know the package name?
<soren9580> how do isolate the output of ls -l?
<sabdfl> ompaul: please file bugs on anything you find now, as we are in final bug push through to release mode
<soren9580> to get just the last modified time?
<lunitik> drspin: why do you want xine when you have mplayer around?
<njs12345> soren9580: ls -l | grep <some text>
<drspin> soren9580: ls -l | grep <string>
<ompaul> sabdfl, I have none at this time - I have pushed out stuff for grumpy
<Loiosh> Where would we report them, sabdfl?
* Loiosh has an Array 6 issue of much sadness.
<soren9580> cool, thanks
<cwillu> is xorg or xfree86 the x server in hoary?
<drspin> lunitik: just asking which would be better... I still use totem for a few things...
<drspin> xorg
<sabdfl> ompaul: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<soren9580> now i just have to figure out what the grep should be to get just the date modified
<njs12345> oh, if you only want the last modified time
<drspin> soren9580: where you from?
<Echylo> xorg cwillu ?
<apokryphos> cwillu: though you can of course use both
<soren9580> Oregon
<soren9580> i'm a student
<cwillu> okay, thx
<Loiosh> Thanks, sabdfl =)
<blizah> njs12345, you know the package name in synap?
<ompaul> sabdfl, I do not have bugs to report at this time - and I spent a lot of today doing apt-get update
<lunitik> drspin: currently gstreamer's ffmpeg plugin isn't up to much, so the xine backend would be more useful
<drspin> soren9580: NM -- one of my buddies used to use your nick
* Loiosh is the one with the problem.
<lunitik> drspin: they are working on that though apparently
<GNAM> incredible! my ubuntu-64 won't install
<drspin> lunitik: thanks
<soren9580> well, i used to live in CA
<drspin> soren9580: yeah - nope... New Mexico
<apokryphos> Not Soren Kierkegaard fans, by any chance?
<soren9580> and i think i'm the only person to ever use this nickname
<ompaul> apt-get install was rather busy
<soren9580> with 9580 at the end?
<njs12345> ls -l | awk '{ print $6 " " print $7 }'
<njs12345> blizah: you need to add some repositories
<njs12345> and then it's mplayer -i586, or mplayer-k7, or mplayer-i386
<blizah> as i stare blankly :D
<GNAM> error when installing kernel "linux-amd64-generic"
<GNAM> auau
<njs12345> depending on your CPU
<drspin> njs12345: what processor?
<blizah> sorry im new
<lunitik> njs12345: the mplayer packages don't contain the i part
<njs12345> don't they
<njs12345> oh no, they don't
<njs12345> fear not
<soren9580> njs12345 i don't have auk
<lunitik> njs12345: you probably want 'mplayer-686'
<ompaul> GNAM, would that something to do with an  SATA controller?
<sabdfl> ompaul: from warty to hoary?
<njs12345> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<blizah> so if ya dont mind me asking what does "adding repositories" involve?
<GNAM> i've aspire 1522, notebook
<njs12345> you don't have awk?
<sabdfl> blizah: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GNAM> I tried Warty, now I try Hoary
<GNAM> I'll try Hoary 6
<njs12345> or go to Settings->Repositories
<ompaul> sabdfl, no - just a new box not production
<njs12345> (in synaptic)
<soren9580> nm
<lunitik> drspin: uhh... you prolly want 'mplayer-686' if you have an intel... or -k6 if you have an Athlon
<soren9580> i typed it in wrong
<Loiosh> Oh, there's a bug report for this as well.
<njs12345> :)
<soren9580> i'm getting this output
<soren9580> awk: cmd. line:1: { print $6 " " print $7 }
<soren9580> awk: cmd. line:1:                ^ parse error
<drspin> lunitik: it wasn't me -- I use 686 in both systems (P4 && dual celerons)
<sabdfl> ok
<blizah> i have all enabled except deb-src
<lunitik> njs12345: also... k7 is only a transition package... depending on k6
<njs12345> oh
<ompaul> sabdfl, the hoary box is happy and got a lot of testing from two of us with many years of runlevel changing between us :) we then left it with its owner
<njs12345> I didn't know that
<lunitik> njs12345: now you do
<sabdfl> ompaul: that's good news!
<drspin> 686 depends on 586 as well ;)
<njs12345> yup :)
<bob_> any deb for java runtime environment?
<knucks> still says NTFS on it
<knucks> whyyyyyyyy
<drspin> bob_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Chipzz> did you change partition type?
<WillCooke> bob, I think there's a howto on the wiki or forumes
<knucks> Chipzz: how?
<Chipzz> fdisk
<knucks> well yeah..
<njs12345> bob_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<knucks> but how
<Chipzz> t
<knucks> im not getting ya
<lunitik> knucks: 'cfdisk' might be easier for you
<Chipzz> use the t command in fdisk
<knucks> lunitik: cfdisk didnt work for me
<ompaul> sabdfl, I have a non production warty box here, I could  bring it to hoary tonight but I might get killed, (its my wifes) if it did not work in the morning, I will do an update on it after she uses it in the morning, when hoary comes out I might consider this particular box for hoary
<sabdfl> ompaul: best wait till release if it's life-threatening
<drspin> for the merillat repos should I use stable, testing or unstable?
<ompaul> only on a sunday morning family on multiple contents get together on irc
<lunitik> knucks: 'sudo cfdisk'
<knucks> lunitik: doesnt work. i get FATAL ERROR
<bob_> thanks! :)
<njs12345> I've been thinking about getting a webcam
<lunitik> knucks: uhh... oh
<njs12345> anyone able to recommend one that works well with both win&linux?
<WillCooke> drspin, which version of ubuntu are you running?  Hoary?
<drspin> WillCooke: si
<drspin> WillCooke: Spanish for "yes"
<WillCooke> drspin, unstable
<drspin> WillCooke: thanks
<ompaul> knucks did you start with fdisk to delete the partition, create a new one and then format it?
<knucks> no one is telling me how to do any of that
<knucks> take me step by step please
<knucks> partition name is /dev/hdc5
<tck> join #knucks to help him people
<ompaul> knucks, if you want msg me and I will talk you through it
<lunitik> tck: new devel? you seem to like being 'in control'  ;)
<tims> where's glib-config? The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<tck> lunitik, nope lol..
<Echy|Zzz> gnight all
<InitMass> hi all, how do i set fluxbox as my default enviroment or make it possible to select it in gdm??
<tck> hes been having problems for the last hour, so i think he'll get better help if we join knucks
<Loiosh> brb, gunna try new stuff, ompaul =)
<ompaul> Loiosh,  have fun
<Loiosh> Hopefully I can get around this SCSI issue, it's really killing me that I cannot even install Ubuntu, heh
<soren9580> njs12345, what should i do about the awk not working?
<lunitik> soren9580: you could try installing gawk instead of mawk and try again...
<lunitik> unlikely it has the same bug
<soren9580> i got it to work
<soren9580> i had to change it to print $8
<njs12345> that's strange
<njs12345> does the dirname have a space in it?
<soren9580> no
<soren9580> this is the output drwxr-xr-x    5 nicholsc nicholsc     4096 Mar  4 22:46 BitTorrent
<soren9580> without grep
<soren9580> i mean awk
<aurax> anyone here uses 915G chipset of intel on linux ?
<soren9580> now, i've got the current date, i've got the date of the file
<soren9580> how do i compare the two in a bash script
<soren9580> and how do i do so for multiple files?
<drspin> whoa - flood...
<woodywarty> Hi all
<woodywarty> Hey can somebody help me with this gnome-vfs thing
<woodywarty> I can't access my Local Area Network
<ompaul> sabdfl, to your knowledge has anyone written a move from a debian desktop to ubuntu FAQ?
<sabdfl> ompaul: no
<woodywarty> Do I have to install Samba to access my LAN
<ompaul> hmm
<sabdfl> depends so much on which debian
<Loiosh> Yeah, no luck
<sabdfl> woody to warty was relatively easy
<sabdfl> don't know about woody to hoary
<Loiosh> It freezes on: SCSI Subsystem initialized
<Loiosh> It's a hard freeze. I have to actually reset / power off the computer. THe keyboard is fully lucked
<woodywarty> So what's wrong with my Gnome-vfs thing
<sabdfl> and with sarge, if you last updated more than two months ago it should be easy too
<Loiosh> locked
<soren9580> so how do i make a bash script iterate through a directory and check each file?
<GoneBoB> soren9580: for i in *; dostuff $i; done
<Ambersand> Hi. I'm trying to boot my ubuntu (warty) cd and my computer reboots after I get the message "uncompressing linux"
<GoneBoB> sorry let me fix that
<GoneBoB> soren9580: for i in *; do stuff $i; done
<GoneBoB> where 'stuff' is your command
<Ambersand> I've tried giving the noacpi and nolacpi parameters but it hasn't helped.
<aurax> does ubuntu works well with this audio card :
<aurax> 	Intel High Definition Audio subsystem using the Realtek ALC860 audio codec.
<blizah> so how do i add the repository for mplayer?
<blizah> im in repositories under synapitc...
<aurax> or this mobo : http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/av/index.htm
<mcphail> soren9580: missed the start of the question. Does the 'find' command do what you require?
<soren9580> hrm
<soren9580> mcphail, are you in college?
<cwillu> so, on the assumption that my problems might be rooted in power management, how does one disable such things?
<soren9580> i know someone by that name at my school
<mcphail> soren9580: no...
<soren9580> ok, just thought i'd ask
<mcphail> ok
<soren9580> there's a guy at my school who's really into computers, and i thought you might be him
#ubuntu 2005-03-17
<soren9580> find is very cool
<soren9580> thank you
<ompaul> sabdfl, there are a couple of us looking at moving testing (daily updates) across, given that this box is the least critical it should be first to go, might be interesting to | tee all commands, I have a whole office to consider for april that is going to be fun, a couple of the developers have made the case to go Apple and got away with it - I need to get a blackberry to work with ubuntu that might be interesting :)
<mcphail> np
<cwillu> heh... I've lost X :)
<sabdfl> ompaul: if you get the blackberry to work it would make a great addition to the wiki
<ompaul> this is true
<woodywarty> Can somebody help me out with this:   smb://192.168.x.x thing
<woodywarty> It's not working man
<beowuff> What's the web site for the unoffical Ubuntu faq?
* Loiosh afks for shower
<thr1ce> what vresion of gnome does warty-release live contain?
<zenrox> beowuff, www.ubuntuguide.org
<andrewski> how do i set up mod_php on apache in ubuntu?
<zenrox> thr1ce, 2.8 2.7 something like that
<_miracoolix_> hi, i just finished installing and configuring ubuntu 4.10. i used fc3 in the meantime and it seams, that there are some newer packages in fc3. what is ubuntu hoary array-6? is there a roadmap?
<drspin> java on hoary???
<thr1ce> how does ubuntu do updates?  does it update software regularly, or just with new distro releases?
<zenrox> _miracoolix_,  hoary is the devel of ubuntu
<drspin> the METHOD0 doesn't work from the wiki
<_miracoolix_> zenrox, i see. is it on par with debian unstable?
<soren9580> mcphail, is there any way to make find not recursive?
<zenrox> drspin, read www.ubuntuguide.org for java install
<zenrox> _miracoolix_, better no major show stopers
<thr1ce> like...lets say a new Gaim comes out; must I compile it myself ?
<soren9580> i've tried looking through the man pages and i can't find anything
<zenrox> thr1ce,  if your on werty
<zenrox> warty
<blizah> is there any terminal you can copy and paste in?
<mcphail> i think -maxdepth may help
<thr1ce> zenrox, and if not?
<thr1ce> is there an update tool?
<mcphail> mcphail: man find - it is a difficult command
<zenrox> stick aroudn for hoary then
<ompaul> thr1ce, you can, however you could wait for it to put into hoary and then upgrade to hoary
<zenrox> thr1ce, ya
<thr1ce> so it only upgrades the distro, and not the software?
<zenrox> thr1ce, i wont recomend you to upgrade to hary
<thr1ce> why not?
<zenrox> warty = stable only security updates for it
<zenrox> hoary is unstable and unreliabe at times
<zenrox> so one day somehitng will work the next it wont
<TomAraya> I have a question regarding Gaim.. it isn't changing my screen name, it changes but it appears the same as it did as last time I logged into MSN under Windows. It never reflects what I change it to in Gaim.
<TomAraya> I have the stable version for Warty.
<thr1ce> TomAraya, #gaim
<zenrox> ya
<thr1ce> wow...that makes me not want to try ubuntu :(
<thr1ce> what kernel does warty ship with?
<zenrox> 2.6.8
<zenrox> hoary is 2.6.10 soon to be 2.6.11
<TomAraya> thr1ce, Thrice is a good band.
<thr1ce> so hoary is like a "current" , bleeding edge sorta deal?
<cwillu> xorg
<thr1ce> :)
<zenrox> thr1ce,  yes
<thr1ce> i'm using slackware...not sure if anyone's familiar
<Loiosh> Heh
<zenrox> ya some ppl do
<Loiosh> Slackware pwnes me =)
<thr1ce> they have a stable, and a -current; I use the -current, which updates every other day or so
<zenrox> thr1ce,  yep
<thr1ce> similar to that?
<zenrox> then hoary is what you want
<thr1ce> not tryign to start a distro war or anything...just the best comparison that comes to mind :)
<tims> exit
* ompaul thinks that when you choose bleeding edge software you should be aware that it can cut :)
<blizah> does linux ever work like in windows you download an exe and double click install and then tell it where to install?
<blizah> sorry im completly new at this
<zenrox> thr1ce,  change all your warty sources to hoary then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zenrox> thr1ce,  make shure x ant running
<zenrox> and make shure xorg gets installed
<thr1ce> is that stable?  auto-updates can screw things up...
<zenrox> and configured right
<TomAraya> blizah, not really, no.
<ompaul> blizah, there is a tool called synaptic, use it and it does a lot of that kind of work for you
<blizah> k
<zenrox> thr1ce,  no major breaks that dont casue it to be dist-upgraded
<zenrox> and used
<thr1ce> ok
<Loiosh> It won't really tell you where things are installed though, Bliz =)
<thr1ce> i'm gonna try the live CD
<zenrox> the array cds dont work for me
<TomAraya> Does anyone know if there are any issues with Hoary and NDISWrapper?
<thr1ce> does it have any other WM's, or just gnome as a DE
<Loiosh> If you want bleeding edge, the Array 6 CD came out yesterday, thr1ce
<zenrox> thr1ce,  kubuntu is in hoary
<thr1ce> what abotu fluxbox?
<cwillu> so, how would I go about getting x started again to something recognizable?
<zenrox> you can d/l and install it just like any thange else
<zenrox> but thay dont support it
<zenrox> read the forums
<thr1ce> like...I can apt-get fluxbox?  I've never used debian before
<zenrox> for help
<Marble2> Can someone help me out? I have my cupsd.conf file set up to share my printers and other stuff on the network, allowing 192.168.1.* to access it, but a windows computer on the network (192.168.1.11) can't access the printer
<Marble2> any ideas?
<andrewski> thr1ce: it's in the universe repository.
<zenrox> thr1ce, more like sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<zenrox> but ya
<thr1ce> right..I guess I just was wondering if I had to install it myself, or just get it
<thr1ce> so does horay give regular updates of things like glibc?
<zenrox> icevwm, enlightment, wmmaker, kde ,gnome(default), and others too
<zenrox> thr1ce, id asume so
<Marble2> anyone?
<cwillu> I guess that "uninstalling gdm... this can't be good" was actually the case
<jbailey> thr1ce: Until it's released, yes.  After that just security and critical fixes.
<thr1ce> jbailey, until what is released?
<cwillu> abort! abort!
<jbailey> thr1ce: Hoary.
<cwillu> and so we reinstall
<cwillu> why does this remind me of windows?
<jbailey> cwillu: You shouldn't need to reinstall.
<ompaul> cwillu, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :)
<thr1ce> so hoary is like the on-going development; the sort of next release in progress?
<jbailey> thr1ce: Right.
<cwillu> thank you :)
<thr1ce> ok...just curious :P
<Loiosh> Once it's released, the new software / updates will be moved to the next version
<thr1ce> i'm gonna try the live CD
<jbailey> thr1ce: This happened with warty before it.  It got developped until it was released, and then that's that, and hoary was born.
<Loiosh> I don't remember the name off the top of my head.
<rvirani> How do I install KDE on this thig?n
<rvirani> Is there a KDE port to PPC?
<shock> i just love ubuntu for having an allmost equally well tested powerpc version as the i368 version of stuff
<thr1ce> so technically if I update regularly I would be already running hoary the day it's released?
<shock> likes it alot
<Loiosh> #KUbuntu may be a little more helpful, rvi. It's the KDE version.
<Riddell> rvirani: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<rvirani> more importantly java
<rvirani> JAVA is important
<cwillu> I knew if I made an obnoxious enough comment I'd get an answer eventually :p
<soren9580> when i try and run the following command, i get the following error
<soren9580> [nicholsc@redcoats downloads] $ find /home/nicholsc/downloads/ -name '*.avi' -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -exec cp '{}' /nicholsc/nottrans/ \;
<soren9580> cp: cannot create regular file `/nicholsc/nottrans/chris.avi': No such file or directory
<jbailey> shock: There are a few things that don't work quite as well, but we're getting there.
<shock> thr1ce - pretty much, yes
<shock> :D
<shock> I know - its working like a charme here
<soren9580> any idea why it would be saying no such file on a cp
<jbailey> rvirani: Depends what you need from the Java.  I saw a report today that gij is able to run eclipse now in Hoary.
<cwillu> heh... or apt-get install gdm... but I'll do the desktop anyway, I'm sure this is still horibly broken
<shock> compared to any distro before - even native debian (packages needed a lot of private tweaks there)
<thr1ce> is ubuntu .rpm based?
<shock> jbailey - r u ubuntu core team?
<soren9580> i figured it out
<mrproper> When I try to compile something, I get configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check.  What package fixes that?
<shock> I was looking at that "searching kernel dudes" thingy today
<wigyori> hi
<ompaul> rvirani, if it important to you reading the FAQ about java on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport/view?searchterm=java might be of help to you :)
<zenrox> thr1ce,  ubuntu is .deb based
<shock> might be checking back on that once my exams are done (wednesday)
<jbailey> shock: I'm not sure what that means.  I work full time on distro, yes.
<shock> :D
<shock> thx man!
<Kly> www.otomotivshow.com
<jbailey> mrproper: bulid-essential
<aurax> anyone here uses 915G chipset of intel on linux ?
<thr1ce> any troubles with ATI drivers with the new kernel, or doesn't anyone use them anymore?  :P  (3d accel)
<aurax> the D915GAVL mobo of intel*
<wigyori> i'm trying to run 32-bit binaries on an ubuntu/amd64, but gets 'exec: no such file or directory'. when linking ld-2.3.2.so -> ld-linux.so, gets corrupted library. where should i start reading?
<zenrox> aurax, what are you trying to do
<airox> hi, is there a way to mount a .bin/.cue file ?
<zenrox> airox,  no
<rvirani> ompaul, you dont understand I am on a mac
<thr1ce> nope
<thr1ce> gotta bin2iso it
<aurax> im buying 8 new desktops next week and want to make sure this mobo will work well
<zenrox> thr1ce,  is right
<shock> something really needed in ubuntu though is: more usb devices support (teledat isdn cards, usb wireless devices...)
<jbailey> rvirani: I have ati 3d accell on my ppc box, but it's not very fast.
<airox> ok, let's do that :)
<shock> that would rock and make ubuntu the distro I'd install for customers
<ompaul> rvirani, missed the reference
<LinuxJones> ohh the Ubuntu-quickguide is excellent
<thr1ce> how does one set up ati drivers on ubuntu; is it touch?
<thr1ce> especially with 2.6.1x kernel
<zenrox> airox, sudo apt-get install bchunk
<shock> id shure donate some, as soon as i make money *g*
<jbailey> thr1ce: I did mine by hand, but the ppc box I'm running isn't supported yet.
<rvirani> jbailey, whats your point?
<aurax> whats bchunk ?
<zenrox> bin2iso
<zenrox> an easer ver
<mcphail> airox: i'm not sure if mountiso can do it (needs KDE)
<Loiosh> Someone URLed me a nice sit for that, thr1ce
<Loiosh> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jbailey> rvirani: Sorry, I thought you were the one who mentioned that you needed ati support.
<thr1ce> i use the 2.4.29 kernel still...I think it's as solid as a rock :)
<mrproper> How do I enable myself to install devel packages in Ubuntu?
<zenrox> bchunk your.bin your.cue isoname
<jbailey> rvirani: I'm only sort of paying attention to the channel.
<aurax> so zenrox u think it will work well ?
<shock> jbailey - what ati r u having? - I dont have 3d - but at least I have working suspend =)
<zenrox> aurax, it does work
<jbailey> shock: radeon
<airox> Which package contains bin2iso ?
<shock>  9600 M10 - powerbook
<zenrox> airox,  bchunk
<shock> thats what i have
<zenrox> airox,  the command is bchunk your.bin your.cue yourisoname
<jbailey> shock: Check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages then.
<zenrox> airox, no sudo
<shock> allright
<airox> The command isn't there zenrox
<zenrox> airox,  you got to do sudo apt-get install bchunk
<zenrox> first
<shock> I am not running an ubuntu kernel, though
<jbailey> shock: Oh.  All bets are off then, sorry.
<shock> still some modified kernel including one of benh's patches
<shock> ;)
<thr1ce> ok...suppose I'll try this live C
<OMarin> how can I install a kernel compiled for athlon xp??
<thr1ce> thanks for the help :P
<shock> since it works rather well I'm still waiting for those r300 project dudes to come up with something more =)
<shock> they rock allready
<zenrox> thr1ce,  n/p
<jbailey> OMarin: apt-get install linux-k7
<thr1ce> see ya guys around
<ompaul> have fun
<OMarin> jbailey: thanks
<thr1ce> always :P
* thr1ce bows :P
<cwillu> okay, here goes nothign...
<cwillu> and...
<jbailey> OMarin: Don't remove the old one until you've tested it ;)
<cwillu> I've got hoary up on a laptop! :)
<cwillu> now, what other trouble can I get myself into :)
<shock> (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
<mcphail> airox: will this help - http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/ ?
<shock> *sigh*
<zenrox> cwillu,  woohoo the ubuntu virus strikes agine
<shock> some day...
<jbailey> shock: Yeah, but there should be something above that explaining why.
<cwillu> heh
<shock> (**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
<shock> ?
<cwillu> I've already put in on 400mhz intel chipset, a 1gig dell box
<jbailey> shock: Which patch keeps you from using the Ubuntu kernel?
<shock> oh ok
<shock> (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500 and newer cards
<cwillu> a bleeding edge 3.3 gig
<darkcmd> hmm... can I use different themes for GNOME.. under ubuntu
<darkcmd> and a different GDM splash
<jbailey> shock: That'd be the reason then. =)
<shock> the benh sleep patch
<mrproper> How do I get gtk-devel packages in Ubuntu?
<cwillu> but the laptop's been troublesome for years
<airox> mcphail: Already have the iso now :)
<zenrox> cwillu, i have it runnin on my server warty any way
<shock> :)
<airox> Thanks anyway!
<soren9580> is there a way to execute multiple commands with find?
<shock> its like one of the sleep support patches for this kind of hardware
<zenrox> cwillu,  400mhz celron 64 mbs of ram
<rem> .
<cwillu> sounds familiar
<darkcmd> ok.. can I use the standard apt-get commands in ubuntu?
<zenrox> cwillu,  no montor tho just a headless box
<Loiosh> We did it with awk, Soren
<soren9580> something like this
<soren9580> find /home/nicholsc/downloads/ -name '*.avi' -mmin +10 -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -exec cp '{}' /home/nicholsc/nottrans \; rm '{}' \;
<airox> darkcmd: yep
<cwillu> I'm actually using a beatrix on a 400 as a vpn server
<shock> and since i didnt find any hints of it being integrated in te default kernel i kept using this kernel for like 5 months now
<OMarin> jbailey: I'll do it tks
<shock> maybe only 4
<zenrox> cwillu,  tho i do run apps thru ssh
<Loiosh> find . -name "*/CVS/*" | awk -i 'rm -rf {}' or something like that
<shock> 2.6.9-ppc-sleep7
<zenrox> on this box
<Loiosh> I don't remember the exact command
<selinium_> hi all, does anyone have any idea on how i can get my palm ique 3600 to talk to ubuntu?
<zenrox> cwillu,  including the gui apps
<blizah> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    does that upgrade me to hoary?
<darkcmd> airox, are the GNOME packages the standard GNOME packages.. or are they special?
<Marble2> Can someone help me out? I have my cupsd.conf file set up to share my printers and other stuff on the network, allowing 192.168.1.* to access it, but a windows computer on the network (192.168.1.11) can't access the printer
<shock> jbailey - could you do me a favor an check wether you 3d support enables the float - pbuffer extensions?
<mcphail> soren9580: as i said, find is tricky. I think you can use it to call a function (hence multiple commands)
<shock> cause that would be a point of interest to me
<jbailey> shock: You do I check that?
<blizah> im reading a mplayer howto install and it says first make sure everything is uptodate sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  --will that upgrade me to hoary?
<shock> glxinfo
<jbailey> shock: Bah.  *how* do I check that? =)
<shock> probably |grep float
<jbailey> shock:     GLX_SGIX_pbuffer is listed under client glx extensions.
<selinium_> blizah: have a look at www.ubuntuguide.org it has all the commands there
<shock> hmmmm
<Marble2> anyone?
<blizah> k
<jbailey> shock: I don't see the word 'float' in here.
<shock> i'd need to check for that one
<darkcmd> does ubuntu use its own apt repository
<shock> I'm trying to do matrix-calculations in the gpu - so I kindof need the float extensions ;)
<cwillu> hmm
<zenrox> darkcmd,  yes
<shock> but thx
<cwillu> I've still got disappearing synaptic syndrome
<shock> is you suspend working?
<shock> your
<mrproper> Is Horay or Warty newer?
<cwillu> hoary
<monoxide> hoary
<airox> Hmm.. There isn't a /dev/loop0 nod in my filesystem? Would I have to create it ?
<mrproper> Does Horay have inotify?
<selinium_> mrproper: hoary is the beta
<mrproper> k
<mrproper> It has GNOME 2.8?
<shock> AA2.10
<yoko-omo> wow
<yoko-omo> core dump and everything
<yoko-omo> nice
<cwillu> anyone know anything about synaptic?
<OMarin> nice site  www.ubuntuguide.org
<airox> mount foo.iso -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0 /mnt/cdrom/ That won't work right ?
<zenrox> airox,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<WillCooke> greets apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi there
<selinium_> Hi shock and zenrox, good to see you again!
<shock> hoi
<WillCooke> apokryphos, how goes it?
<zenrox> hi selinium_
<airox> zenrox: Thanks.
<zenrox> airox,  n/p
<yoko-omo> ok, post script viewer in hoary will crash your s
<apokryphos> WillCooke: all pretty swell. Some kde issues, but they're fixing up. Yourself?
<yoko-omo> system
<selinium_> shock and zenrox: Thanks for all your help over the last few days. I will be glad when I have worked it all out! Can you suggest any good linux books?
<zenrox> selinium_,  any thang that has linux in them
<WillCooke> apokryohos, Bad!  I stuck Warty on the wife's box, and now it's fooked.
<selinium_> zenrox: LOL!
<zenrox> i found a good one i use that covers 5 difent distros and has good basic info
<zenrox> all the distros are really old tho
<zenrox> but the info is still bacickly the same
<zenrox> still
<apokryphos> WillCooke: Heh. Best thing I ever did to my Ubuntu ;-). 3.4 is really sweet now, too. Put some screenies on the forum.
<mdke> help! i can't log into gnome. permissions are screwed. Anyone else got this problem?
<blizah> gotta love being a n00b im just plugging in stuff in the terminal based on this howto to get mplayer installed :D
<blizah> no idea what im doing :D
<mdke> help help help
<airox> blizah: heheeh
<WillCooke> apokryphos, turns out the install CD I burnt was bad.  Having to download again!
<selinium_> mdke: www.ubuntuguide.org has a few things you could try!
<cwillu> Why.  Does.  Synaptic.  Keep.  Freezing.
<WillCooke> apokryphos, I quite fancy trying kbuntu
<ompaul> selinium_, I suggest the debian bible and the linux 2005 bible linux trouble shooting bible all by wiley and any number of books from oreilly
<mdke> selinium_, hmm. I can't change the permissions in my home directory. Has it got something for that?
* blizah thinks hes compiling mplayer now
<shock> off to sleep now... n8 all
<apokryphos> WillCooke: a good idea, I think. They're testing things out at the mo. Haven't tried the iso myself. Can just use hoary and install from there
<WillCooke> apokryphos, Why KDE instead of Gnome for you?
<selinium_> mdke: As i remeber it has how to overide permissions in there. With an install cd and the like
<selinium_> ompaul: Cheers for the pointer!
<apokryphos> WillCooke: Power, efficiency, programs, options, general feel etc.
<ompaul> selinium_, I hope you find it of use
<mdke> Pleeeease somebody help me? My problem is thus: I cannot log into gnome and I've noticed that most of the permissions in my home directory are not readable for my user. I have attempted to change the permissions as root as nothing happens. Help!
<mdke> selinium_, will have a look
<LinuxJones> mdke, create a new user account and log into that one
<mdke> LinuxJones, ok i'll do that
<mdke> LinuxJones, will that help?
<LinuxJones> mdke, yes
<selinium_> mdke: yuo can then sudo with the new user
<mdke> LinuxJones, how?
<mdke> ah is that the reason?
<OMarin>  use
<OMarin> [20:41:52]  <mdke> Pleeeease somebody help me? My problem is thus: I cannot log into gnome and I've noticed that most of the permissions in my home directory are not readable for my user. I have attempted to change the permissions as root as nothing happens. Help!
<LinuxJones> mdke, it will create all necessary files with correct ownership
<OMarin> soory
<mdke> LinuxJones, yes but what about my previous user?
<WillCooke> apokryphos, I haven't used KDE for ages, I always thought it was a little "heavy" compared to gnome.  KDE certainly looks pretty
<selinium_> Anyone here connected ubuntu to a palm device?
<ompaul> if you can create such a user you can edit /etc/sudoers and make your new user have access to `ALL`
<woodywarty> Is Gentoo more secure than Ubuntu ?
<selinium_> Goodnoght shock!
<WillCooke> selinium, yes and no!
<ompaul> mdke that last comment by me was for you
<mdke> ompaul, yeah but i'll need to be root to do that
<cwillu> what do you mean by security?
<LinuxJones> mdke, or you could try chown -R user:user /home/userfolder  ie user= user account name
<WillCooke> selinium, Yes I have, No it doesn't work (properly)
<apokryphos> WillCooke: first word that came to my mind with the new kde was "lite", funnily enough :D. Heh. I don't think KDE or Gnome suits everyone. Different needs, different tastes, different aesthetics.
<cwillu> out of the box?  as a server?
<soren9580> how do i tell when my crontab has been executed?
<cwillu> coffee shop?
<mcphail> selinium_: Linux books? Try Linux from Scratch - you'll learn a lot
<mdke> LinuxJones, it already has the right owners.
<cwillu> woodywarty
<mcphail> soren9580: you should get mail
<soren9580> cool
<warty_> hello
<mdke> cron should log as well
<selinium_> Cheers mcphail I'll give it a look!
<airox> hi warty_ :))
<LinuxJones> mdke, well something is messed up try creating the new user account
<warty_> seems like ubuntu liveCD doesn't support smbmount huh?
<mdke> LinuxJones, ok what groups?
<WillCooke> apokryphos, I'm told CD/DVD burning is a lot better in KDE, which is a good reason to try it for me
<zenrox> selinium_,  biger the book the better
<selinium_> zenrox: :D
<LinuxJones> mdke, when you create the suer Ubuntu will create a group for you
<LinuxJones> err user
<mcphail> selinium_: the SuSE manuals are good as well
<apokryphos> WillCooke: I think k3b is the best program out there for it, yes.
<mdke> LinuxJones, umm. i need to specify the groups that a user will be in right?
<zenrox> WillCooke, also try graveman
<ompaul> right so I am off to bed, night all
<LinuxJones> mdke, Ubuntu will add you to the groups
<WillCooke> zenrox, Ta, I'll have a look
<mdke> LinuxJones, so just "useradd nick"?
<selinium_> Cheers for all the pointers, I'm am off for some well desevred ZZZ's :D
<LinuxJones> mdke, are you in the account that you installed the system on ?
<mdke> yes
<warty_> any ideas for smbmount alternatives for the ubuntu liveCD?
<LinuxJones> mdke, ok sudo admin-users
<WillCooke> does graveman to dvd?
<LinuxJones> mdke, use the gui it's easier :)
<mdke> LinuxJones, you read my question at the beginning right?
<warty__> alright...worked!
<warty__> er...
<airox> :)
<LinuxJones> mdke, no
<mdke> *sighs*
<thr1ce> ok...may I ask a few more questions?
<LinuxJones> mdke, you can't use sudo ?
<soren9580> is there a way to use rsync and include my password?
<soren9580> so i can put it into a crontab file?
<thr1ce> so, fluxbox can be installed easily?
<mdke> LinuxJones, "Pleeeease somebody help me? My problem is thus: I cannot log into gnome and I've noticed that most of the permissions in my home directory are not readable for my user. I have attempted to change the permissions as root as nothing happens. Help!"
<warty_> mdke, chmod 755 /home/$user/* -R
<LinuxJones> mdke, what is your user account on the system ?
<mdke> warty_, as i said, I've done that
<sabdfl> mdke: where $user should be your username
<warty_> mdke, ls -lh /home/$user
<warty_> who owns everything?
<mdke> i've done it goddammit and the permissions don't change
<mdke> the user owns everything
<thr1ce> ok...where can I see what programs are available to be installed through apt-get?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: synaptic
<LinuxJones> mdke, what happens when you try to login, does it just hang or is there an error that comes up ?
<mdke> it hangs and then gdm restarts
<mcphail> gn
<mdke> some of the permissions have changed, and some remain drwx------
<cwillu> how does one change the synaptic touchpad settings?
<thr1ce> what is the root password on a live CD?
<thr1ce> lol
<mdke> anyone?
<LinuxJones> mdke, were you ever able to log in ?
<mdke> sure
<mdke> until this evening
<LinuxJones> mdke, ok did you do any system upgrades or anything ?
<warty_> how can i get smbfs support on the liveCD?
<Sk8Phate> Does anyone know the minimum system specifications to install and run ubuntu?
<warty_> or is there any way i can mount any remote systems on the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<thr1ce> ok...I tried synamptic, but I cannot do it without root access; what is sudo password on live CD?
<AndyR> lo all
<cwillu> Sk8Phate:  32 megs ram
<AndyR> has anyone seen this on hoary? usb 1-1: device not accepting address 11, error -110
<mdke> linuxboy, just did some more
<airox> thr1ce: Your account password.
<mdke> LinuxJones ^^
<mdke> LinuxJones, its up to date now
<Sk8Phate> thanks, what about cpu speed?
<mdke> lemme restart
<LinuxJones> mdke, alright you on the system right here in irc or is it another machine ?
<cwillu> How do I configure my touchpad?
<thr1ce> cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<thr1ce> should work...
<mdke> LinuxJones, another machine
<andrewski> how do i change the default boottime keyboard map?
<thr1ce> so the list in synaptic is a list of packages that aren't upgraded...?
<LinuxJones> mdke, ok hit ctrl + alt + F2 then login your user account
<mdke> yes
<LinuxJones> mdke, type sudo -s and re-enter your user's password
<mdke> yes
<yasoo> after installing the new kernel linux-image-686 the x server crashes. i think the problem is the nvidia driver(geforce 6800). it was fine on the old kernel..
<thr1ce> where can I find packages that are available to be added through apt-get
<Loiosh> You have to reinstall the driver, Yasoo
<Loiosh> It attaches itself to the kernel
<yasoo> how?
<OMarin> waht the diference between su and sudo? if my english is so bad sorry, I'm not american
<mdke> lol
<King_Crimson> i have a problem
<mdke> LinuxJones, ok done those things
<robertj> OMarin: su runs a new shell as a user
<LinuxJones> mdke, now create a new user account by typing   useradd linux  (or whatever account name you want to use)
<apokryphos> thr1ce: erm, I answered before: synaptic. It's the GUI front-end of apt-get
<robertj> sudo runs a command as another user
<yasoo> Loiosh: nvidia-glx-config disable/enable? this is the only command i know
<Loiosh> yasoo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<King_Crimson> can anyone help me?
<thr1ce> apokryphos, yeah, I ran that, and it only lists pacakges that I have running currently
<Loiosh> Hopefully that'll work =)
<apokryphos> robertj: nope, it runs the command as you, but simply you with root permissions
<thr1ce> or are all of those the ones that can be upgraded?
<LinuxJones> mdke, type passwd username (username is the name of the account you just created)
<thr1ce> (i have the warty live CD)
<tck> King_Crimson, just ask away
<apokryphos> thr1ce: no it doesn't. You're telling me they're all "checked"?
<robertj> apokryphos: hrmm
<mdke> LinuxJones, interesting. I hasn't been able to create a home directory
<mdke> *it
<apokryphos> thr1ce: or rather, they're all green?
<OMarin> robertj: how can i use sudo?
<robertj> yeah, your right, and you can of course specify a non-root user
<thr1ce> apokryphos, um...they're all green
<King_Crimson> ok
<thr1ce> apokryphos, what does that mean ?
<King_Crimson> i  i burnt a live cd
<tck> King_Crimson, ok
<robertj> OMarin: sudo <command>
<apokryphos> thr1ce: then you have all the packages installed from apt, weirdly enough. Not quite sure why you did, but hey...
<robertj> and then use the password of the current user
<LinuxJones> mdke, dude I have no idea what's going on with your system best to re-install.
<King_Crimson> and wen i put it in, the ubuntu loading screen comes up, it loads all the way, and then it makes hte logon noise.
<robertj> as long as that user is in the admin group, which the first user is by default
<thr1ce> apokryphos, I have nothing installed (it's a live CD)
<mdke> LinuxJones, :(
<apokryphos> thr1ce: though, I'm sure you couldn't :D, since some packages confict..
<King_Crimson> but hten the screen is black, my monitro goes into power save mode
<apokryphos> thr1ce: oooh. That's different then.
<thr1ce> apokryphos, I was told that I could install things like fluxbox from apt-get
<tck> King_Crimson, have you checked the ubuntu wiki for compatiblilty
<apokryphos> thr1ce: for the live CD?
<LinuxJones> mdke, your system is messed up it only takes 1/2 an hour to re-install
<apokryphos> err..
<King_Crimson> compatibility with wat?
<tck> King_Crimson, what is the computer
<OMarin> robertj: thanks for the definitions
<thr1ce> apokryphos, no...just in general- if I were to switch
<tck> what is the monitor
<King_Crimson> its a Pentium 3, windows xp
<apokryphos> thr1ce: If you make the switch, then you can of course install fluxbox etc.
<mdke> LinuxJones, i have to back up too
<King_Crimson> brb
<thr1ce> apokryphos, yes... i was just looking for a list of the "etc"
<thr1ce> :P
<apokryphos> thr1ce: you can browse the repositories, if you want.
<apokryphos> not the funnest of things, naturally.
<thr1ce> apokryphos, of course...I'm just curious what's available...are many packages easy to find?  mostly like aterm, fluxbox, mplayer...etc.
<ells> does anyone know about smb or samba
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: im running flux
<johnnybezak> ells a bit
<apokryphos> thr1ce: of course
<Loiosh> I do a little, ells
<OMarin> what version of gnome have in ubuntu 4.10 by default in the cd of installation??
<ells> well, know that I am using a wep, I cannot connect using smb
<apokryphos> thr1ce: Ubuntu has a debian backbone... repositories are super.
<thr1ce> 2.8.1
<HiddenWolf> Omarin: 2.8
<airox> 2.8.1
<LinuxJones> OMarin, 2.8
<airox> :))
<thr1ce> apokryphos, ok...I'm a slackware user...so i'm used to doing things by hand... :)
<ells> is that normal
<OMarin> thanks everybody
<Loiosh> As far as I'm aware, the connection method shouldn't matter, ells.
<apokryphos> thr1ce: whatever blows your hair back ;-)
<thr1ce> i'm a big fan of "the best linux distro is the one that you like the best..."
<thr1ce> so, i'm trying a few out
<ells> Loiosh, can you tell me what might be wrong
<ells> first i had the files shared, it worked
<apokryphos> thr1ce: which is, of course, true :P. No such thing as an objective linux distro, and -- quite frankly -- there never will be.
<ells> and then I used the wep and cannot
<Loiosh> Well, I can try to guess with a little more information. Is the Windows machine doing the sharing, or the linux machine?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: objective *best linux distro
<ells> the windows is sharing
<thr1ce> apokryphos, so...updates are available (lets say a brand new Gaim is released) regularly?
<thr1ce> i run slackware -current, which is updated once or twice a week
<Loiosh> Ok, what mount command do you use? Make sure you remove your password if you paste it here =)
<apokryphos> thr1ce: good thing with running Ubuntu, or perhaps debian systems in general, is that the vast majority of the time, you're on the cutting edge of the distro. Kind of like running your OS's cvs
<ells> smb:IP
<ells> smb://IP
<apokryphos> thr1ce: regular updates are easy; only take two commands...
* Loiosh uses mount -t smbfs -o ip=192.1.2.22,user=Loiosh,password=pass //192.1.2.22/share /share
<thr1ce> and apt-get is pretty stable?  i've used a few auto-updaters that can bork some deps pretty bad
<Loiosh> Ahh
<andrewski> apokryphos: but that's not as much the case as it is with gentoo, for example.  not to flame, just to put it into perspective.
<ells> Loiosh, am I doing something wrong
<Loiosh> What ip address does your linux machine have, and what is for your Windows one?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: sure
<Loiosh> I've never used the smb:// feature before
<LinuxJones> thr1ce, apt-get is awesome
<apokryphos> andrewski: what's not the case?
<thr1ce> ok
<OMarin> somebody know if modem intel 537ep works in ubuntu?
<andrewski> apokryphos: that you're on the "cutting edge"
<ells> linux, 192.168.0.103, win, 192.168.0.102
<ells> both firewalled
<thr1ce> so i just run a distro-update from apt-get every few days, and I'm as bleeding edge as it comes...?  :P
<Loiosh> Ohh
<Loiosh> Try this
<ells> yeap
<ells> okay
<Loiosh> smbclient -L 192.168.0.102
<ells> okay, hold on
<Loiosh> /msg me what it says
<thr1ce> damnit!  now i want to switch to ubuntu...
<thr1ce> er, wait!
<Loiosh> LoL
<thr1ce> is xfce available?
<thr1ce> :)
<apokryphos> andrewski: Sure. Gentoo isn't based on debian though, is it :P
<LinuxJones> thr1ce, you type apt-get update (updates the package list) then apt-get upgrade (downloads and installs all updates)
<apokryphos> thr1ce: of course
<andrewski> thr1ce: no, not as bleeding-edge as it comes.  almost, but only as close as packages are released.
<andrewski> thr1ce: yup, 4.2 packages, provided by one of the developers.
<thr1ce> LinuxJones, and that is pretty reliable and efficient?
<andrewski> thr1ce: but not on ubuntu's repositories; it's on os-works.com
<Loiosh> Gentoo is totally bleeding edge crazy =)
<thr1ce> so is slackware -current
<ells> Loiosh, in console
<aspro> i use xfce4.2 works great!
<Loiosh> Yes
<jcurry> i'm an debian user looking to use ubuntu xorg packages...can someone tell me where ubuntu installes xorg?
<LinuxJones> thr1ce, I bet all of your systems will be running Ubuntu within 2 weeks :)
<aspro> and it is in the hoary repos
<apokryphos> Every computer in our house has a different Distro :P
<thr1ce> lol
<apokryphos> different tastes
<thr1ce> well, I'm pretty impressed with this liveCD
<andrewski> aspro: is it?
<aspro> aye
<thr1ce> i've never used a debian-based system
<aspro> thats where I got it form
<Xappe> oh, god, i'm drun...sorry...
<Loiosh> Yes, ells in console
<molson> Anyone get their Palm Tungsten E to sync with Ubuntu?
<andrewski> wow, it wasn't a little while ago.  i'll have to check it out; maybe i could get rid of a repository or two. ;P
<Xappe> *drunk
<tck> thr1ce, is that the hoary live cd, and if so did you try the warty one ?
<cwillu> thr1ce, you might want to have a look at beatrix as well, it's debian, and draws off ubuntu.  Not quite as polished in many ways, but it does what it does well
<mz2> is there a way of installing ubuntu without a bootable cd?
<LinuxJones> thr1ce, I would check out www.ubuntuguide.org it answers all the basic questions about using Ubuntu for new users.
<ells> Loiosh, it says it failed
<cwillu> http://www.watsky.org I believe
<mz2> or rather a cd drive at all
<Loiosh> Failed to connect?
<ells> yeap
<Loiosh> I need to see the exact fail message
<ells> okay
<mdke> hi all, thanks to seb128 I am making a little progress with my problem. My partition is mounted errors=remount-ro. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<thr1ce> this is the warty CD
<tck> ok
<jcurry> i'm an debian user looking to use ubuntu xorg packages...can someone tell me where ubuntu installes xorg?
<Loiosh> I'm betting your firewall is blocking the connection.
<ells> Error connecting to 192.168.0.102 (Operation already in progress)
<ells> Connection to 192.168.0.102 failed
<apokryphos> thr1ce: and, ubuntulinux.org will answer other questions such as history/philosophy.
<Loiosh> Oh, hmm
<thr1ce> LinuxJones, well, yeah...i just wanted a few specific questiosn answered, seeing as how i'm not really a linux newb
<Loiosh> Operation already in progress
<ells> that is what it said
<tck> jcurry, prob. /usr/bin/X11
<Loiosh> That means it's already trying to connect
<ells> I will check, hold on
<jcurry> tck, k, thanks
<thr1ce> so, if I install this, apt-get distro upgrade will pretty much get me running hoary ?
<Loiosh> To see the exact error message, you may have to log out / log in. But I'm not certain.
<King_Crimson> im back
<LinuxJones> thr1ce, I wasn't trying to insult your intelligence or anything, but there is alot of good info on there with regards to how Ubuntu does things
<apokryphos> thr1ce: you'll have to change your sources.list first, but yes, it will.
<LinuxJones> :)
<aspro> thr1ce, not from warty, you'd need to change repo's
<thr1ce> what's the difference between a fully upgraded warty and hoary ?
<aspro> alot
<Fleebailey33> please come to #palm. were really new a channel. its support for palm. we would like you guys to help us grow
<aspro> :P
<ells> Loiosh, it now shows the network, but when clicked, it hangs, and does nothing
<thr1ce> aspro, like...?  newer packages?
<aspro> yeah, xorg and the like
<apokryphos> thr1ce: They're different entirely. Warty is the older version (and it is a version). Like you running FC2, while Hoary is FC3
<scorpix> i do ln -sf /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd , how can i remove/undo it?
<Loiosh> Ok, ells, try logging out / in. I need you to close that connection and run the smbclient command.
<thr1ce> warty fully upgraded doesnt' have X 6.8.2 ?
<ells> okay
<woodywarty> ells, are you using Hoary ?
* thr1ce shutters after reading FC2 or FC3
<apokryphos> thr1ce: warty uses xfree
<andrewski> scorpix: delete the link
<thr1ce> oh man...
<ells> warty
<thr1ce> lol
<apokryphos> thr1ce: I'm sure you could dream of it in terms of slackware
<OMarin> a package for debian works in ubuntu?
<woodywarty> Slackware rocks
<thr1ce> apokryphos, xfree was gone at slackware 9.1!!!
<apokryphos> my socks
<jcurry> OMarin, ubuntu is based of debian
<apokryphos> thr1ce: there you go ;-). Running warty is like you running slack 9.1 when 10.0 is out.
<LinuxJones> OMarin, the package is probably available for install in the Ubuntu repositories
<woodywarty> ells, I think that your subnet mask or some basic network setup is little mixed up
<ells> root@steveslaptop:/home/steve # smbclient -L 192.168.0.102
<ells> timeout connecting to 192.168.0.102:445
<ells> timeout connecting to 192.168.0.102:139
<ells> Error connecting to 192.168.0.102 (Operation already in progress)
<ells> Connection to 192.168.0.102 failed
<apokryphos> though hoary is technically still in developement :P
<thr1ce> but running warty fully upgraded wont' get me to slackware 10 ?
<woodywarty> Can you ping it
<thr1ce> ells, ping the IP
<ells> woodywarty, what you suggest
<jcurry> OMarin, and debian doesn't currently package xorg...and i want it :)
<ells> okay, hold on
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: nope you need hoary for bleeding edge
<apokryphos> thr1ce: hoary is where it's at. Why would you not want to go for it? ;-)
<thr1ce> apokryphos, I would definitely go for it
<woodywarty> Slackware beats Ubuntu 3 times in terms of speed
<thr1ce> really?
<ells> root@steveslaptop:/home/steve # ping 192.168.0.102
<ells> PING 192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) 56(84) bytes of data.
<LinuxJones> jcurry, why not install Ubuntu ?
<OMarin> LinuxJones: yeah, when I install I'll search
<Loiosh> Ohoh, ells
<AndyR> anyone have an answer about usb 1-1: device not accepting address 11, error -110
<ells> Loiosh, what
<woodywarty> But loses 3 times in terms of package management
<johnnybezak> woodywarty: but you lose that time downloading deps for all the packages you wnat to install :)
<Xappe> OMarin, don't trust me (i'm drunk as hell) but if you're lucky debian packages willl work
<Loiosh> No ping replies?
<LinuxJones> OMarin, ;)
<jcurry> LinuxJones, i have my debian system *way* too customized
<ells> I will retry, hold on
<mz2> or can i even do a dist-upgrade from woody to hoary? :D
<Loiosh> Heheeh
<thr1ce> ls -a /var/log/packages is the best type of package management IMO
<LinuxJones> jcurry, cusom kernels qnd whatnot ?
<AndyR> all usb mass-storage has stopped working
<jcurry> LinuxJones, migrating would simply take too much time, which i don't have
<OMarin> jcurry: xorg 6.8 have in ubuntu?
<jcurry> LinuxJones, that too :)
<soren9580> i need to run rsync as a cronjob
<thr1ce> woodywarty, you've really noticed a big decrease in speed?  even if I've got a 2100 athlon with a gig of ram?
<jcurry> OMarin, what? ubuntu has 6.8, debian doesn't
<soren9580> is there a way to just stick my password in the crontab file
<soren9580> to make it work?
<Loiosh> I'm not much for slack. It's.. too manly for me.
<apokryphos> Yeah, heard of quite a few debian users taking the ubu xorg
<jcurry> LinuxJones, but i do recommend ubuntu to my friends
<soren9580> or how should i go about getting the password stuff to work?
<woodywarty> Well just reduce the configuration by 2 times and you will see the difference
<ells> Loiosh, how can I find out what my own IP ish
<ells> is
<Loiosh> ifconfig ath0
<ells> okay
<Loiosh> If you're using wireless?
<Loiosh> Or just ifconfig
<thr1ce> man...I feel so leet running slackware...lol
<jcurry> apokryphos, i tried compiling my own first, but apt upgrading xfree would mess with that
<thr1ce> you guys make it seem like the impossible
<LinuxJones> jcurry, changing distros is a pain but It was worth it for me to switch to Ubuntu, man it's awesome
<Loiosh> Hehehe thr1ce, if you can do that, Ubuntu will be nothing =)
<thr1ce> Loiosh, yeah, so I imagine
<OMarin> jcurry: ubuntu use xorg or xfree?
<jcurry> LinuxJones, what benefits will i get, exactly?
<ells> PING 192.168.0.103 (192.168.0.103) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ells> From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<ells> From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<thr1ce> as long as I can be bleeding edge, I think I'll do ti
<jcurry> OMarin, hoary uses xorg, warty uses xfree
<Yomic> I'm having truble installing java. Can anyone help me?
<thr1ce> AND as long as I can have fluxbox :)
<LinuxJones> jcurry, well there are regular release cycles for 1, the irc channel is full of cool people and the developers are very nice to offer help when they have time
<Yomic> I'm using the ubuntuguide faq but I'm getting an error.
<ells> Loiosh, what ya think
<OMarin> jcurry: hoary was released?
<tck> lads King_Crimson has a geforce fx5200 ultra
<jeff_> does anyone know if you can run windows visual stuido under linux
<jcurry> OMarin, i don't know
<tck> anyone have problems with that before ?
<ells> Loiosh, do you think it is my router
<jeff_> or compile sources for it
<jeff_> with linux
<jdub> jeff_: relatively unlikely.
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: once youve had it you cant go back hey? :)
<thr1ce> just not a big gnome fan unfortunately
<thr1ce> a little bloated for me
<Zotnix> :D Someone pingbacked my blog and I'm happy.
<LinuxJones> jcurry, there is also 18 months support for a release which will co-incide with the gnome release schedule afaik ;)
<woodywarty> Try FreeBSD
<jcurry> LinuxJones, i run sid, which has updates whenever i want it, and #debian has the coolest bot ever, dpkg :)
<Loiosh> Ells: How is your network configured? I'm guessing you have a cable modem/DSL router, your windows computer connected to that, then a wireless router?
<thr1ce> netBSD he menas :P
<Zotnix> I wrote a small piece on Ubuntu and basically explained why *I* liked it... and someone said I explained it very well.
<jcurry> LinuxJones, and i don't run gnome :)
<ells> cable modem, yes
<thr1ce> does hoary use betas and RC's ?
<LinuxJones> jcurry, the only thing I miss about the Debian irc channel is the bot, doesn't say much for the other people there :D
<thr1ce> like, gnome 2.9 for example
<jcurry> LinuxJones, i think i only talk to the bot
<apokryphos> thr1ce: well, kind of. Hoary is technically in developement.. and arrays are issued every so often
<Loiosh> Ells: How are your connections setup?
<LinuxJones> jcurry, IMHO there are some real lamers in that channel
<jcurry> LinuxJones, it tells me all i need to know, and people to have to answer the same question a million times
<ells> Loiosh, what do you mean exactly
<beowuff> Why are the multimedia Plugin for firefox different for Pentium 4 and everything else on ubuntuguide?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: but, they're more just snapshots on ISOs
<ells> I can see the computers name
<ells> when clicking network
<Loiosh> Nono, nothing technical
<LinuxJones> jcurry, I wish they would install it here
* apokryphos will brb
<thr1ce> apokryphos, right...so, it's stable in theory >?
<Loiosh> You have a cablemodem. What is connected to the cablemodem?
<ells> when I click the link, they wont come up
<ells> the router
<jcurry> LinuxJones, i still don't think lamers in #debian is a reason i should switch to ubuntu
<apokryphos> thr1ce: very much so, yes.
<Loiosh> Ok, this is the wireless router?
<ells> yes
<LinuxJones> jcurry, no but it's another fringe benefit :P
<jcurry> LinuxJones, and if i get a new computer (i plan to), i will install debian on it anyway
<ells> with a land line connection as well
<Loiosh> What is its ip address?
<Yomic> I'm having truble installing java. I'm using the ubuntuguide.org faq but I'm recieving an error.
<ells> 192.168.0.101, I think
<LinuxJones> jcurry, if your happy with Debian that's cool I ran it for 3 years
<Loiosh> And your Windows computer?
<jcurry> LinuxJones, imho, ubuntu only has user-friendlyness over debian, and i am a power user...i can manage
<woodywarty> Well FreeBSD is the best
<thr1ce> netBSD *
<jcurry> LinuxJones, but i do recommend it to beginners, for that same userfriendlyness
<thr1ce> :)
<HiddenWolf> jcurry: it has over debian that it actually goes somewhere
<Yomic> I didn't like netbsd too much.
<thr1ce> woodywarty, you truly think that slackware is quicker?
<Zotnix> I think Ubuntu at this very moment is not very user friendly.
<Loiosh> I would believe that slax is quicker.
<Zotnix> It's between, say, using Slackware, and using Mandrake.
<thr1ce> what!?
<Loiosh> Than Ubuntu
<thr1ce> those are complete opposites
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, the distro is only like 4 months old :D
<Zotnix> I know. We are in the middle.
<jcurry> HiddenWolf, i see what you mean, but i don't necessarily see debian's current state as problematic
<thr1ce> oh...lol
<out_of_focus> Hello
<Zotnix> Ubuntu has some nice "user friendly" features but I don't think it is quite as easy as some other distros.
<apokryphos> thr1ce: Can't really compare ubuntu to anything other than debian, I don't think.
<thr1ce> what about on a fast machine?  will a big difference be noticed?
<apokryphos> maybe Mepis, but never tried it
* thr1ce has never used debian
<jcurry> HiddenWolf, they'll sort everything out, i think
<HiddenWolf> jcurry: How long have we been waiting on sarge?
<out_of_focus> Zotnix: what other distros are more user friendly than Ubuntu?
<johnnybezak> mandrake
<mdke> seb128, sorry to bother you again, but maybe you are the only person that can help. Why would my partition mount -ro like that? I've run fsck and there are no errors
<johnnybezak> any one with a graphical installer :)
<Zotnix> Mandrake, SUSE, Red Hat, (and in essense Fedora and CentOS)
<knapjack> Anyone know if bzflag 2.0 is in Hoary sources?
<out_of_focus> graphical installers require more resources and such
<thr1ce> what about odd pacakges; like gtkpod ?
<Zotnix> Not graphical installer wise.
<HiddenWolf> jcurry: they will sort it out, but they'll have to get their groove on
<seb128> mdke: what line do you have in /etc/fstab for this partition ?
<Zotnix> not talking graphical installer at all.
<Zotnix> I mean general use.
<mdke> seb128, defaults,errors-ro...
<thr1ce> is gtkpod atp-get able?
<johnnybezak> well shit they all run gnome or kde so there is hardly any difference
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, all those distro run like crap for me
<OMarin> when hoary will release?
<Loiosh> I haven't tried Mandrake. I don't like them trying to sell me crap when I just want to download the dists.
<mdke> seb128, its just one partition as .
<mdke> */
<seb128> mdke: the option comes from here, dunno why you get errors on the drive tough
<Zotnix> LinuxJones, lot of bloat. Oddly once I disabled a lot on Mandrake it ran faster than most distros I've used.
<seb128> though
<out_of_focus> distros in which you are paying for something, i don't consider them to be true open source
<apokryphos> johnnybezak: the difference is great ;-). If it wasn't, this channel would be *very* small and #gnome/#kde would be huge.
<out_of_focus> such as xandros and mandrake
<Zotnix> Mandrake for me was free.
<mdke> seb128, should i eliminate that line in fstab?
<seb128> probably not
<mdke> well not the whole line obviously
<johnnybezak> out_of_focus: you dont have to pay for mandrake
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, I started with Mandrake back in 2000 it was a real breath of fresh air coming from windows
<seb128> in remounts on ro on errors
<Loiosh> It is free, Zot
<OMarin> when hoary will release?
<Loiosh> But, when I go to download it, I have to click through advertisements of their paid-dists.
<Zotnix> LinuxJones, I loved Mandrake. I just didn't like the fact it didn't have more obscure packages.
<out_of_focus> the mandrake that you can download for free is a crippled version compared to the $80 pay version isn't it
<LinuxJones> OMarin, in April
<johnnybezak> apokryphos: i'm talking about user friendliness not what happens when stuff doesnt work
<Loiosh> That kinda of attitude I detest.
<out_of_focus> otherwise they wouldn't be able to make money off of their $80 version
<Zotnix> And urpmi seemed sluggish. Not as bad as yum though.
<johnnybezak> out_of_focus: no it isn't it just doesnt have non free packages in it
<rubixXx> whats a good game server browser for enemy-territory
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, rpm's are poison that's why I switched to Debian
<OMarin> LinuxJones: no choice to change this date?
<apokryphos> johnnybezak: this channel isn't for just when stuff doesn't work, believe it or not, but sure, you're quite right otherwise.
<mdke> seb128, i don't see any errors reported in dmesg
<johnnybezak> i liked urpmi, it worked sweet for me
<thr1ce> so...can I browse apt-get able (install) extra packages anywhere?
<JDahl> out_of_focus, I think alot of people buy the mandrake CDs just to help the company
<johnnybezak> apokryphos: hehe of course :)
<out_of_focus> hmm
<LinuxJones> OMarin, they should be getting ready to freeze hoary in a few weeks
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: i think there is a web mirror
<Loiosh> The point is that they force those adds on me. I don't appreciate it =)
<Loiosh> So I won't use them.
<out_of_focus> i'm downloading the Hoary live cd for ppc right now--i've never seen a ppc live cd before this
<thr1ce> johnnybezak, yes...any idea where?
<Marble2> what do I use to extract a .gz file?
<rubixXx> thr1ce): take a look at Synaptic Package Manager's GUI frontend for ubuntu
<OMarin> LinuxJones: thanks
<soren9580> anyone know how to use a stored password using rsync when not using an rsync server?
<thr1ce> a tar.gz?
<Marble2> no
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, that's because they coded urpmi in like ruby or something
<Marble2> just .gz
<thr1ce> tar xvfz file.tar.gz
<LinuxJones> OMarin, ;)
<seb128> mdke: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages ?
<thr1ce> rubixXx, I am...I want a list of extra packages, like fluxbox
<Zotnix> LinuxJones, both yum and urpmi liked to randomly freeze on me and take forever rebuilding indexes.
<Zotnix> I suspect bad coding perhaps.
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: just google ubuntu repository
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, yeah exactly
<Zotnix> But I have to say I loved right clicking on a folder and enabling sharing.
<JDahl> thr1ce, fluxbox is universe or multiverse, I think
<Loiosh> Heheh
<Loiosh> That SuSE, Zot?
<Zotnix> Or sharing internet without writing a dhcpd.conf file.
<thr1ce> JDahl, that means nothing to me... :(
<Zotnix> Loiosh, Mandrake.
<HillTop> Anyone have trouble rebooting from hte latest hoary live CDs? I tried both the GNOME and KDE versions. I exit and after a little activity, nothing. So I try consol: # shutdown -r now  and after many lines and final reboot announcement -- nothing.
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, I don't know why they didn't adopt apt4rpm it's just stupid to re-invent the wheel, especially something as good as apt
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: the flux versiion with hoary is 0.9.9-1
<mdke> seb128, should it be "root=/dev/hda1 ro single" in grub?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Zotnix> I noticed GNOME implemented the right click -> share recently.
<thr1ce> johnnybezak, aaw, that's an older version of fluxbox!
<Zotnix> On Hoary.
<ros_> i have a question about the thrash bin
<Zotnix> Doesn't work very well yet.
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: i just compiled from source here
<thr1ce> i wanted fluxbox .9.12  :(
<ros_> everytime i delete something, it does not show up in the thrash bin
<jeff_> how do i mount a bin/cue file
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: was no big deal at all
<apokryphos> thr1ce: pretty much any package that debian has, ubu does, so this would mostly be easy to use: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages. Some differences, of course, though.
<thr1ce> jeff_, you can't; man bin2iso
<seb128> mdke: no, "single" is the "single user" mode
<thr1ce> johnnybezak, yes, I know...but was hoping I wouldn't have to as much anymore...
<jeff_> sure you can, if my memory serves me correcterly
<jeff_> i just cant remeber
<johnnybezak> i think that packages are ubuntu's single biggest weakness atm, but they are getting better
<mdke> seb128, but ro is correct?
<ros_> i have a question about the thrash bin
<ros_> everytime i delete something, it does not show up in the thrash bin
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: yeah ive had to build a few things from source with ubuntu
<apokryphos> johnnybezak: what's wrong with them?
<johnnybezak> apokryphos: theres not enough of them :D
<apokryphos> I've built about very few things from source; mostly because they were cvs
<thr1ce> johnnybezak, yes...but when a newer version of flux comes, it's a pain to rid of
<apokryphos> johnnybezak: The repos are hu-uge.
<johnnybezak> not huge enough for my liking :D
<apokryphos> I thought that was among its primary strengths
<Loiosh> Oopsi
<Loiosh> I think I killed ells
<seb128> mdke: right
<apokryphos> not quite as big as emerge, from what I hear of it, though.
<woodywarty> Ubuntu is Human
<jeff_> yea what does ubuntu mean
<johnnybezak> yeah i had gentoo damn portage is sweet
<Xirdneh> hi there, i inserted a vcd into my cd rom and i was watching it, after a while i wanted to change cds but now the cd rom wont open, is there any way tu forcefully open it?, thnx
<jeff_> and how do you pronouce it
<knapjack> dang, bzflag source in hoary is still 1.10
<apokryphos> jeff_: ubuntulinux.org
* knapjack tries 2.0 from Debian unstable
<Loiosh> I like source building.
<Loiosh> X.org was my fav.
<johnnybezak> Loiosh: what are you masochistic?
<apokryphos> Whatever blows your hair back. =)
<Loiosh> It's a nice challenge when I have time to waste =)
<johnnybezak> Xirdneh: sudo eject /mnt/cdrom
<Loiosh> I get impatient waiting for updates.
<johnnybezak> Loiosh: lol
<Xirdneh> thnx johnny
* Loiosh does this on RH 9.0 though (it's his test system at work)
<Loiosh> They won't move to a new dist yet.
<thr1ce> man...I can't find fluxbox anywhere on ubuntu archives
<apokryphos> heh
<mdke> seb128, only thing i can see in syslog is "RAMDISK: cramfs filesystem found at block 0. VFS: Mounted root (cramfs filesystem) readonly
<knapjack> Loiosh: Me to, but I prefer to keep everything integrated with my package management, so I tend to rob sources from Debian unstable or hoary.
<johnnybezak> is there some shorthand way of cd'ing up a directory?
* knapjack is running Firefox 1.0 from hoary now, built from source.
<Loiosh> Well, if I can ever get Ubuntu to install, that would be lovely =)
<Loiosh> No one's been able to diagnose my problem yet though
<knapjack> johnnybezak: like 'cd ..' ?
<johnnybezak> thr1ce: its there
<thr1ce> johnnybezak, aaah, got it
<johnnybezak> knapjack: thats what im looking for :)
<thr1ce> yeah...0.9.9-1 :(
<thr1ce> if it had .9.12, i'd be sold instantly
<knapjack> johnnybezak: Same trick works on Windows/DOS
* knapjack thinks VMS, too.
<thr1ce> what about packages like Gaim...how quickly are they updated ?
<GNAM> INCREDIBLE
<GNAM> ubuntu is the first linux distro that works
<apokryphos> heh
<mdke> bah
<thr1ce> GNAM, though it may not be the distros that have failed... :)
<johnnybezak> knapjack: never used dos really :) (mac background)
<GNAM> aauua
<GNAM> beh
<knapjack> Ah.  Same trick works in a Terminal on OSX. ;)
<Loiosh> Ahh, Johnny
<GNAM> warty won't install, hoary rulez
<Loiosh> What do you think of it so far? It's -so- different from Mac
<johnnybezak> knapjack: yeah i presume it would, i've just never looked for how to do it :)
<johnnybezak> what linux or ubuntu?
<hou5ton> hey ... i have an interesting situation that we have been unable to solve .... I have a laptop with two harddrives, and on the orginal one was xp, and on a second one I installed Ubuntu
<johnnybezak> (linux in general or ubuntu specifically)
<Loiosh> Ubuntu? =)
<knapjack> johnnybezak: I have a friend on OSX that I keep giving bash hints to slowly but surely.
<johnnybezak> knapjack: hehe
<hou5ton> the install "said" it was putting grub on the xp drive, but didn't
<knapjack> johnnybezak: ...but I love my wife's iBook.
<thr1ce> ok...so, if I install hoary, and hoary is released...will it automatically switch me to the next, upcoming release?
<jeff_> is there a package on synaptic for something like bin2iso
<johnnybezak> well i've got ubuntu installed on my iMac 17" so you might say i voted with my feet :)
<thr1ce> I assume I can just change a few files, and it will make me bleeding edge?
<knapjack> johnnybezak: I would invest in a Mac if I weren't so invested in PC hardware already.
<thr1ce> when I uggrade-distro, that is
<apokryphos> thr1ce: you only need to put in two commands to update your hoary
<hou5ton> so I switched the bios to boot to the linux drive, but the choice to boot windows doesn't work
<LinuxJones> thr1ce, yes
<knapjack> johnnybezak: But, a co-worker loaded Ubunut warty on an old iMac and it ran very nicely.  I was impressed.
<out_of_focus> how come nobody has came up with a good linux/windows program that is similar in functionality to Mac OS X's Expose?
<thr1ce> apokryphos, yes...but I always want to be as updated as possible; when a new gaim comes out, I want it instantly
<apokryphos> thr1ce: when the next distro is out, it'll be the same. A change of repositories, and away.
<johnnybezak> knapjack: it's pretty nice, linux on ppc has some annoying things though
<hou5ton> some linux guru friends have looked at it too, and we haven't been able to make it work
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<johnnybezak> no 3d drivers no flash
<thr1ce> apokryphos, and how do I change repositories?
<knapjack> I've used Linux on PPC before, but I was wondering how Nautilus would hold up on such an old PPC.
<thr1ce> apokryphos, a simple conf. file ?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> sources.list
<out_of_focus> get the hoary livecd for ppc
<johnnybezak> knapjack: i use flash
<johnnybezak> knapjack: i use flux *
<knapjack> johnnybezak: I hate that for things like Flash it would take Macromedia all of ten minutes to produce a PPC port.
<knapjack> Citrix client, too.
* knapjack needs Citrix access for work.
<johnnybezak> knapjack: yeah the problem is ppc linux is a niche in a niche
<apokryphos> thr1ce: if it's just a package you want to install, then you just update that from the repository. No need for a whole system upgrade (if you don't want to make one)
<thr1ce> how long do packages like Gaim take before they are updated ?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: I have no idea; I don't use gaim.
<knapjack> thr1ce: security updates happen as fast as possible.
<apokryphos> current is 1.3
<thr1ce> knapjack, i mean any given package
<apokryphos> *1.4
<out_of_focus> then find a 3rd party flash player for ppc linux, or make one yourself.
<thr1ce> 1.1.4
<tck> thr1ce, what fucntion are you awaiting for with gAIM
<apokryphos> *1.1.4
<apokryphos> eek, yeah
<Zotnix> Woah
<Zotnix> That was the biggest... butcher of the gaim name ever.
<thr1ce> no, just curious as to how long it would take for it to be updated in the repository
<apokryphos> hehe
<Zotnix> tck, don't let Gaim developers catch you saying gAIM.
<knapjack> thr1ce: usually version updates require you to wait for a new version of that distribution, build from source (not too bad), or try to install the binary from the newer distribution.
<thr1ce> like, lets say Gaim 1.1.5 came out yesterday; how long would it take before I can apt-get upgrade it
<johnnybezak> out_of_focus: not that interested man :)
<sabdfl> night all
<Zotnix> They're rabid.
<knapjack> thr1ce: Probably never.
<apokryphos> thr1ce: 0.2 hours
<tck> Zotnix, *mental note*
<thr1ce> um...
<LinuxJones> thr1ce, you can always take the initiative and package the latest gaim and submit it for inclusion in Ubuntu :)
<the_grey_ghost> has anyone had experince with using the miniram how to on the website?
<out_of_focus> then just use mac os if you want flash on ppc.
<Zotnix> What is gaim on now?
* thr1ce is too used to slackware, where package updates are available within a few days
<Zotnix> They keep releasing.
<thr1ce> 1.1.4
<thr1ce> 1.1.3 was bugged to hell
<thr1ce> that's why it was released to quickly
<knapjack> thr1ce: But, you can add hoary's source packages, do an 'apt-get build-dep gaim' and 'apt-get -b source gaim' and you'll get the new version.
<Zotnix> Didn't notice.
<knucks> and im back kids
<out_of_focus> i don't see why somebody would use linux on a ppc instead of os x--the only reason i can think of is if os x is slow on the machine
<knucks> so i cant get libmikmod working
<Loiosh> Or, they just hate OSx =)
<knucks> why
* Loiosh hates osX
<out_of_focus> i love os x
<out_of_focus> but i hate windows!
<the_grey_ghost> OSX costs money legallly
<knapjack> out_of_focus: linux on PPC rocks.  If I needed linux and had my choice between x86 and PPC, I would run PPC.
<thr1ce> knapjack, I would be running hoary...or, cvs style ubuntu, whatever the term is
<out_of_focus> i got panther from my friend
<thr1ce> i was assuming packages get updated regularly
<knapjack> thr1ce: You would be running warty with just the one package from hoary.
<johnnybezak> out_of_focus: i just like flux better :) and apps like gimp inkscape etc. work better on linux
<the_grey_ghost> I have 20 Imacs with os9 and I don't know what to do with them! Half cannot use ubuntu
<thr1ce> knapjack, no, if I ran ubuntu, i would run hoary
<apokryphos> naturally
<johnnybezak> the_grey_host: why not?
<out_of_focus> but are all the same packages for x86 linux able to run on ppc without having to recompile for the ppc platform?
<thr1ce> no
<johnnybezak> out_of_focus: ubuntu has all packages compiled for ppc
<out_of_focus> does ppc ubuntu have universe?
<thr1ce> otherwise everyone woudl run os x on x86 :P
<knapjack> thr1ce: So you're asking how long before the latest version of package X is in the unstable version of Ubuntu?  It's up to the developer.
<out_of_focus> or at least a partially complete universe
<esher> whats the difference between latest ubuntu hoary and latest gnoppix 0.9.90b1 Hoary ?
<johnnybezak> out_of_focus: yes
<the_grey_ghost> Johnny: half cannot boot from CD. I cnould do a net install, but the machines only have 32Mb ram.
<out_of_focus> okay then thats good
<out_of_focus> in that case i'd be able to get java and such
<johnnybezak> out_of_focus: ppc is supported by ubuntu
<knapjack> thr1ce: Because Ubuntu shares packages with Debian, the turnaround is usually quick.
<knucks> why cant i get xmms working
<thr1ce> knapjack, I'm just trying to understand the way ubuntu works...sorry :(  (i've been running slackware for a year or so)
<johnnybezak> the_grey_host: i thought all newish macs could boot from the cd - other wise how did you install os 9 on them?
<knapjack> thr1ce: ...and I've found that as long as the package in question has a maintainer, you can just email them and say, hey, did you know a new version just came out?
<the_grey_ghost> Anyone know a free opensource text browser for os9 macintosh?
<out_of_focus> mozilla?
<thr1ce> linx?
<Loiosh> Hehe
<Loiosh> lynx!
<the_grey_ghost> Openoffice and Abiword say they need osx
<Loiosh> My baby
<thr1ce> y
<knapjack> the_grey_ghost: BBEdit, but it's not open source
<out_of_focus> anybody still using os 9 is umm, why?
<johnnybezak> text editor?
<knapjack> the_grey_ghost: There's also VIM
<out_of_focus> either use os x or linux, cuz os 9 just sucks.
<GoneBoB> the_grey_ghost: www.ubuntulinux.org
<GoneBoB> it's a free browser
<GoneBoB> but it comes with a free OS as well
<knapjack> out_of_focus: old world PPC, maybe.
<blizah> to get cs working under linux do i have to have cs installed on a windows drive and run it under wine or can i install it on linux and run it under wine?
<the_grey_ghost> Out_Of _Focus Because I need to do things Legit. OSX costs money dosen't it?
<knucks> ..
<knapjack> out_of_focus: or 680x0
<thr1ce> knapjack, so...if I change my repositories to the latest and greatest, I could upgrade Gaim regularly whenever it's released?
<out_of_focus> 680x0 can't run os 9 :-P
<knapjack> Yep, pretty much
<johnnybezak> blizah: there is a cs install how to on linux games
<thr1ce> is there a changelog of sorts for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: you don't change your repositories for new packages
<andrewski> thr1ce: as soon as a package is released.
<out_of_focus> the highest mac os that a 68k can run is 8.1
<the_grey_ghost> Else I would upgrade them
<out_of_focus> but linux it can run quite a lot
<johnnybezak> blizah: but it can be on your linux filesystem
<apokryphos> thr1ce: only for a new distribution version. Like hoary/warty. Taht's the only time...
<blizah> yay
<thr1ce> apokryphos, I change them to be able to get the latest, right ?
<thr1ce> yeah
<blizah> linuxgames.com?
<thr1ce> ok
<johnnybezak> blizah: yep
<thr1ce> is there a changelog to see what's new?  or does apt-get update do that?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: only when a new version of ubuntu is out. Like when a new version of Slackware would be out.
<knapjack> apokryphos: You can add repositories for unsupported packages, or add Debian source repositories if you want a slightly faster turnaround.
<apokryphos> thr1ce: for new packages you only need to *update* your sources, and then and then get/install package.
<knapjack> apokryphos: Case in point: MPEG support.
<thr1ce> apokryphos, well, slackware is different; I read a changelog every few days, find a mirror, and download the new packs
<apokryphos> knapjack: of course. :)
<knapjack> thr1ce: Compared to that model, ubuntu (and debian) like to keep the same version of the app but patch it for security issues.
<apokryphos> thr1ce: the whole apt system is not that hard to understand at all, really; I think you'll see entirely what I mean when you try it.
<jeff_> ok how do i mount an .iso file
<knapjack> thr1ce: ...until the number of new packages released changes enough to warrant a new release
<Loiosh> Use the gui interface though, Thr1ce, hehe =)
<King_Crimson> ok lemme tell you wat happened
<Loiosh> If you don't want to use the cli apt-get, Synaptec will do the same thing with pretty colors.
<DoppelGanger> ha ha
<knapjack> jeff_: Something like 'modprobe loop && mount -o loop -t iso9660 some.iso somemountpoint'
<satur_no> help me
<the_grey_ghost> MPEG support? How do I play MPEG movies on UBUNTU. NO program has worked for me yet!
<satur_no> ubuntu italy?
<DoppelGanger> dove
<thr1ce> yes, I knwo I can pick it up easy (I suppose starting with slack helped kicked my b utt in terms of learnign things quickly)
<mdke> ubuntu-it
<knapjack> the_grey_ghost: There's an entry in the FAQ.  MPEG is IP-encumbered, so you need to add Someone Else's Repository to get the libraries you need.
<satur_no> doppel il canale italiano?
<King_Crimson> #nvidia
<johnnybezak> the_grey_host: google "ubuntu restricted sources"
<mdke> satur_no, ubuntu-it
<knapjack> the_grey_ghost: But one you have the right libraries, Totem works just fine.
<johnnybezak> the_grey_host: google "ubuntu restricted formats"
<johnnybezak> sorry
<jeff_> ahh knapjack : when i do that useing sudo first says only root can do that
<thr1ce> that's how slackware is; -current is updated regularly, until it's new and stable enough for a new release; then its' snapshotted, boxed up and shipped out
<satur_no> grazie
<thr1ce> just curious as to if I can do that with ubuntu
<knapjack> jeff_: Add another sudo in front of mount
<thr1ce> stay bleeding -edge, and have the latest and greatest
<apokryphos> thr1ce: it's similar
<the_grey_ghost> > thanks guys
<apokryphos> I'll try to explain again ;-)
<knapjack> jeff_: or now that the loopback module is installed, just sudo mount blah blah blah
<thr1ce> apokryphos, I pretty much get it...just reading a few mixed remarks
<Cindux> hey all
<thr1ce> are there ops in here, out of curiousity?
<Loiosh> Yes, thrice
<thr1ce> ok :)
<Cindux> um i ran visudo to change myself to a sudeor
<Cindux> but i dont know what to do ?
<Cindux> at all
<Loiosh> They just normally don't stay opped
<Loiosh> Prevents msg spamming =)
<apokryphos> thr1ce: At the moment Warty is the current stable, and Hoary is the current "in developement". Most people (at least as far as I've seen) are running hoary. I do an apt-get dist-upgrade about once a week, and the whole distro is "updated". Bleeding edge, like you say.
<Loiosh> Bleeding edge -Ubuntu- =)
<apokryphos> That's why I made the comment that it feels like running OS cvs ;-)
<thr1ce> apokryphos, ok...I am making sure that I can run those upgrades regularly; with the gaim example, if a new version is out, I don't want to wait for a new distro release to get the latest Gaim
<apokryphos> thr1ce: it doesn't work like that at all. Above I'm referring to the "ubuntu-core", not other packages.
<Loiosh> Thr1ce: You will still have to wait until Ubuntu gets around to packaging the install though =)
<apokryphos> to get the latest packages, well, you just apt-get install gaim, and it installs the newest version.
<blizah> does ubuntu (warty) use a fairly new version of wine?
<thr1ce> and the newest version don't take very long to be released ?  a few days or so ?
<Loiosh> It depends
<thr1ce> lets say major packages
<Loiosh> Quickly for those (like X.org)
<thr1ce> what glibc does hoary currently have?
<the_grey_ghost> Any tips in doing a miniram install?
<the_grey_ghost> has it worked for anyone?
<jeff_> how would i use mplayer to play a vcd mounted at /mnt/cdrom
<GoneBoB> jeff_: unmount it
<GoneBoB> and run mplayer on the device
<thr1ce> anyone...?
<thr1ce> does hoary have glibc 2.4.5 yet?
* Loiosh doesn't know, but he has a guess where to check, hehe
<ells> is anyone familiar with acid rip
<apokryphos7> thr1ce: sorry, router problems. Wouldn't have got any replies you might have sent..
<thr1ce> lol
<thr1ce> apokryphos7, can you tell me which glibc is running on hoary currently?
<Loiosh> <thr1ce> what glibc does hoary currently have?
<jbailey> CVS 2.3.2 snapshot from September 2003 + patches.
<ells> who here has experience burning dvds
<jeff_> gonebob: its a .iso file i have on my hard drive
<soren9580> is there a way to include a password in a shell script?
<thr1ce> apokryphos, any idea ?
<soren9580> like, if i want to ssh into a machine, and i just want to put the password in the shell script
<soren9580> can i do that?
<hou5ton> if on an istall, grub was put on the wrong drive, is can it be safely moved to the windows drive?   .... or am i looking at a reinstall?
<alavista> Hi All. Just installed Ubuntu (warty). I am in Synaptic, I click Mark All Upgrades but no packages are marked for installation. What's wrong with this one?
<johnnybezak> soren: why dont you just change permissions so you dont need a password
<GoneBoB> jeff_: simply run mplayer file.iso
<apokryphos> thr1ce: hmm, glibc... don't know of it
<knapjack> soren9580: Depends.  For ssh, you're better off generating keys and using them to auto-login.
<thr1ce> apokryphos, youc an't compile things without it... :)
<jbailey> thr1ce: CVS 2.3.2 snapshot from September 2003 + patches.
<soren9580> i tried that
<thr1ce> jbailey, that's hoary current?
<soren9580> but i need to get the sysadmin to turn on RSA
<apokryphos> thr1ce: ahh. not gcc?
<soren9580> so i can use the keys
<jeff_> gonebob: its allll messe dup
<soren9580> because its not working now
<knapjack> soren9580: And?
<jbailey> thr1ce: Yeah.  Basically same as Warty and Debian Sarge.
<soren9580> so instead, i'd like to just use my password in cleartext
<knapjack> soren9580: You can use DSA keys
<soren9580> cause its only gonna be running on my local machine
<soren9580> that's what i meant
<soren9580> DSA
<thr1ce> see, that's what I'd miss; glibc is currently 2.6.3
<soren9580> he has to enable something in sshd for dsa to work
<tims> ala: need to reload the package list from edit menu
<soren9580> which he hasn't currently done
<ells> anyone here have experience burning dvds
<jbailey> thr1ce: You're probably looking at glib, not glibc.
<thr1ce> gcc is 2.3.5
<thr1ce> glibc2 is 2.6.3
<knapjack> soren9580: There's both RSA and DSA keys.  It may be that only one works on his installation.
<soren9580> hrm
<soren9580> how can i tell?
<apokryphos> erm, gcc here is 3.4.3-9
<thr1ce> what is hoary current gcc then ?
<knapjack> soren9580: It would be worth trying them both.
<hou5ton> i have two harddrives in my laptop .. and on the install, grub was put on the linux hd instead of the windows hd.  Is there a way to safely move it there, or will it require a reinstall?
<jbailey> thr1ce: Those version numbers you're spitting at are very very wrong...
<thr1ce> d/gcc-3.3.5-i486-1.tgz: Upgraded to gcc-3.3.5.
<soren9580> can i just use the password in cleartext?
<thr1ce> nope.
<apokryphos> thr1ce: no wait... it's 3.3.5
<thr1ce> l/glib2-2.6.3-i486-1.tgz: Upgraded to glib-2.6.3.
<knapjack> soren9580: I think you can do a ssh -v and get debugging messages where it will tell you.
<jbailey> Right.  That glib, not glibc.
<thr1ce> jbailey, yes, I corrected myself :P
<jbailey> =)
<thr1ce> <thr1ce> glibc2 is 2.6.3
<jbailey> You need to drop the 'c' from there. =)
<thr1ce> so, it seems as though the "cvs" is updated pretty regularly
<knapjack> thr1ce: Why do you need the latest glibc2?
<thr1ce> jbailey, sorry :(
<jbailey> thr1ce: Don't be.  I'd just hate for people to be confused.
<ells> anyone here burning dvds on ubuntu
<blizah> when in synaptic how to i tell it where to install a package?
<knapjack> blizah: The package already knows where it should be installed.
<knapjack> blizah: If you want it installed somewhere else, you would need to recompile it, most likely.
<blizah> ah k
<soren9580> knapjack, i'm getting debug1: read PEM private key done: type DSA
<knapjack> soren9580: So it sounds like if you generate DSA keys and put them in the right places, you should be set.
<soren9580> well, i've generated DSA keys
<thr1ce> is apt-get pretty efficent at removing packages?  like, without leaving files lying around?
<soren9580> and i've put one in .ssh/authorized_keys2
<knapjack> thr1ce: Very
<soren9580> on the server
<apokryphos> thr1ce: heh, naturally :D. It removes the ones it would install.
<blizah> any reason wine is isntalling in the mplayer folder i just created a little while ago?
<blizah> is it supposed to be there?
<jbailey> thr1ce: "dpkg --purge" is probably the most complete way.
<soren9580> and one in .ssh/id_dsa
<knapjack> thr1ce: There's also a package called debfoster that can remove no-longer-needed dependencies.
<soren9580> on the local machine
<tims> exit
<knapjack> thr1ce: ...to prune the tree.
<thr1ce> :P
<thr1ce> the only thing that's holding me back is lack of fluxbox updates...!
<thr1ce> i'm worried now
<knapjack> soren9580: My man page says to use authorized_keys instead of authorized_keys2
<knapjack> thr1ce: You can always build and install fluxbox from source and skip the package.
<eyequeue> knapjack:  2 was used earlier, it's deprecated now, but still sourced for backwards compatibility
<thr1ce> knapjack, then it's a pain to remove
<knapjack> eyequeue: Ah, gotcha.  Thanks.
<aurax> anyone here uses the realtek ALC 860 audio on-board ?
<thr1ce> and update
<soren9580> i put the public key on the server and the private key on my machine right?
<knapjack> thr1ce: I give.  It's easy to update.  If you want to remove it, then why are you worried about it in the first place?
<apokryphos> off to bed now; 'night
<thr1ce> see ya apokryphos
<thr1ce> are non-default ubuntu packs (like fluxbox) maintained regularly ?
<cavediver> Anyone tried installing oo2 in hoary. I can't install the packages-
<cavediver> Tried openoffice.org2-common, but it fails
<soren9580> i tried authorized_keys
<soren9580> no such luck
<thr1ce> how'd you try to install it?
<eyequeue> cavediver:  what was the error (don't paste)
<soren9580> i just think he hasn't got it enabled on the machien
<soren9580> so how do i do it in cleartext?
<jeff_> how can i play a .iso file with gxine?
<eleazar-> hi guys, i have this problem with xmms http://pastebin.com/249872
<knapjack> thr1ce: Case in point: I *want* (not *need*) the latest bzflag.  There is no package for 2.0 in Warty or Hoary yet.  I added the Debian Unstable repository, did an 'apt-get update && apt-get build-dep bzflag && apt-get -b source bzflag && dpkg -i bzflag*deb' and voila, I'm done, and I have the latest, and it's a package.  No big deal.
<LinuxJones> jeff_, usually you need to burn it to dvd or cd
<cavediver> eyequeue: package is not available, but is referred to by another package--- E: package has no installation candidate
<aurax> so anyone here uses the realtek ALC 860 audio on-board ... ?
<eyequeue> knapjack:  you're aware of the dangers with that?
<knapjack> eyequeue: Such as?
<thr1ce> knapjack, that was run from the source directory ?
<knapjack> eyequeue: I'm using the source repository, not the binary.
<eyequeue> cavediver:  ah, the pleassures of unstableness, heh ... i'd suggest trying again in a few days, though i don't know specifics about that package
<King_Crimson> #nvidia
<knapjack> thr1ce: yep, run from /usr/src
<eleazar-> anyone?
<thr1ce> from /usr/src...? or the bzflag source
<cavediver> eyequeue: ohh i see..
<cavediver> Will try later then
<eyequeue> knapjack:  deb-src?  yes, probably less risky.  generally mixing debian dna ubuntu packages leads to nothing but headaches, but deb-src, that's probably imune to many of them
<knapjack> thr1ce: from /usr/src, because the apt-get commands for building from source will automatically do the right thing.
<soren9580> so how would i feed the password into the prompt?
<eyequeue> soren9580:  i came in late, is this something i could help with?
<eyequeue> soren9580:  what are you trying to accomplish?
<optish> how do you get gnome or alsa to remember volume levels after a reboot?
<DoppelGanger> ask it nicely
<eleazar-> anyone here had problems running xmms?
<drspi1> eleazar-: do you have libmikmod installed?
<thr1ce> ok...thanks for the help; i'll play with this CD for a bit
<kaos> I'm tryin to install limewire my intent is to find a repository for synaptic .deb packages and howto run it
<drspin> WTF -- I couldn't use my nick...
<eleazar-> drspil: nope, i just installed it and it work, thx so much
<drspin> eleazar-: Glad I could help!
<optish> is gnome/alsa suppose to remember the volume levels through a shutdown/reboot or do i have to enable that somehow?
<drspin> why isn't my soundcard working?
<thr1ce> so xfce 4.2 is in hoary ?
<thr1ce> drspin, because you configured it wrong
<optish> thr1ce, it seems like it...i'm downloading it right now
<drspin> yes -- so how do i fix it?
<drspin> LOL ;)
<thr1ce> did you run alsaconf?
<drspin> no
<thr1ce> ok...
<thr1ce> run alsaconf
<drspin> LOL... ok ;)
<LinuxJones> alsaconf is not included in Ubuntu
<DoppelGanger> hmmm
<thr1ce> ?!
<thr1ce> wow
<tck> drspin, try speaker-test in console
<LinuxJones> thr1ce, the devs think it's too buggy for inclusion
<thr1ce> sorry
<drspin> hmmm... K
<optish> hey guys....is there a option/config to make alsa/gnome remember volume levels each session?
<thr1ce> is alsamixer included?
<thr1ce> lol
<optish> cause everytime i reboot my volume levels are all muted
<thr1ce> alter alsamixer
<thr1ce> and then run alsactrl store
<thr1ce> unless alsamixer isn't there either
<tck> it should be
<LinuxJones> alsactrl is there
<thr1ce> phew
<thr1ce> lol
<LinuxJones> :D
<thr1ce> sorry bout the alsaconf
* thr1ce is newb
<optish> do i have to run alsactrl store each time?
<thr1ce> no
<tck> nope
<thr1ce> store will store yourt settings and default them
<thr1ce> man alsactrl for other stuff
<bulverseburrito> hey guys got a question is it possible for me to rn unbuntu on a p 256 with 60mb ram
<binomial> !rules
<optish> seems like alsactrl isnt installed but alsamixer is there
* DoppelGanger wonders where bulverseburrito got this crap puter from
<knapjack> bulverseburrito: Barely.  Not really.
<GoneBoB> bulverseburrito: yes and no
<LinuxJones> optish, gnome should be saving those settings for you if you use the gnome-volume-control
<thr1ce> optish, root
<GoneBoB> mostly no
<drspin> tck: no such file or directory...
<kaos> hello
<knapjack> bulverseburrito: I wouldn't recommend it, but there's an Ubuntu Mini-RAM HOWTO
<bulverseburrito> GoneBoB: why not
<optish> LinuxJones, i am running it but its not saving it
<DoppelGanger> bulverseburrito: cause ubuntu is a ram hog
<optish> more over it keeps crashing
<optish> if i open the volume control
<LinuxJones> optish, yikes
<LinuxFire> Compile alsa into the kernel
<optish> but everything works fine
<knapjack> bulverseburrito: Meaning I would recommend the Mini-RAM if you were going to attempt it, but Nautilus is a RAM hog, and not friendly to older machines.
<optish> LinuxFire, i want to stay away from compiling my own kernel..want to stick with the stock
<tck> drspin, really ?
<GoneBoB> bulverseburrito: it will 'run'
<GoneBoB> but there's not enough ram to run a lot of the GUI stuff
<thr1ce> how tough is the ubuntu install?  I sorta knwo what I'm doing
<bulverseburrito> ok
<LinuxJones> bulverseburrito, you might want to try damn small linux on that system
<optish> so....any ideas on why gnome volume control aint remembering the levels?
<thr1ce> will it find my slack partition and overwrite it?
<drspin> tck: it says "Sine wave rate is 440.0000Hz"
<bulverseburrito> yeah i was afraid of that
<GoneBoB> thr1ce: it's very easy
<drspin> tck: ten it says Playback Open Error: File Not Found
<johnwlittle> thr1ce: ive installed it 4 times with zero problems..pretty simple actually
<tck> well ur sound card aint working :))
<DoppelGanger> thr1ce: stick to slack
<thr1ce> ?
<DoppelGanger> it will run better than ubuntu
<DoppelGanger> oh and bulverseburrito you prob can run slack on thath comp
<knapjack> DoppelGanger: ...but not the same apps
<DoppelGanger> infact i guarantee it
<binomial> hey, can anyone help me to get ubuntu to recognize my d-link ethernet card?  the install is telling me it can't find the hardware.
<knapjack> DoppelGanger: You can run Ubuntu on anything you can run Slackware on, but it's the app combination that matters.  bulverseburrito isn't going to be happy running GNOME 2.x on that box, no matter which distro.
<LinuxFire> Im just pissed the 2.6.11 kernel broke the nvidia installer
<Sk8Phate> ...
<Sk8Phate> im having truoble installing ubuntu
<binomial> the only other distro i know anything about is Arch, and i don't know much about linux at all.  i couldn't find a modprobe.conf or an rc.conf, so not sure what to do here.
<bulverseburrito> i'm just pissed i have mental problems :-)
<blizah> ubuntu come w/ any bittorrent clients?
<ells> anyone here familiar with burning dvds in linux
<tims> gnome bittorrent
<kaos>  I'm tryin to install limewire my intent is to find a repository for synaptic .deb any help is good
<ells> again, is anyone  have experience with burning dvds in linux
<OrangeSlice> I burn dvds with nautilus
<ells> can you walk me thru it
<OrangeSlice> 1.) open nautilus
<ells> okay
<OrangeSlice> 2.) type "burn:///" into address
<OrangeSlice> 3.) push enter
<kaos>  I'm tryin to install limewire my intent is to find a repository for synaptic .deb any help is good
<ells> okay
<kaos>  I'm tryin to install limewire my intent is to find a repository for synaptic .deb any help is good
<hou5ton> is Ubuntu supposed to have a grub.conf file ... ????
<ells> Orangeslice, what about it says burn to disc?
<ells> Orangeslice, do I need to create iso first
<OrangeSlice> you drag the files you want to burn into the window
<ells> okay
* DoppelGanger coughs there is also k3b for cd burning
<kaos>  I'm tryin to install limewire my intent is to find a repository for synaptic .deb any help is good
<kaos>  I'm tryin to install limewire my intent is to find a repository for synaptic .deb any help is good
<kaos>  I'm tryin to install limewire my intent is to find a repository for synaptic .deb any help is good
<ells> Orangeslice, I see that but what about the drive being one and only
<OrangeSlice> what?
<hou5ton> hmm ... please ... is Ubuntu supposed to have a grub.conf file?
<ells> Orangeslice, will it prompt me to put in a dvd
<DoppelGanger> wow kaos you go boy
<ells> I am on a laptop with just the one drive
<OrangeSlice> I don't know, I always put my disc in beforehand
<ells> I will try and see
<blizah> are tgz, deb, and rpm all diff package types?
<OrangeSlice> yes
<blizah> and for ubuntu id want deb?
<OrangeSlice> yes
<blizah> or tgz?
<blizah> k tnx
<DoppelGanger> he eh
<hou5ton> hey ... can someone at least let me know that my messages are coming through?
<Xenguy> hou5ton: hello world :-)
<DoppelGanger> hou5ton: your messages are not coming thru
<hou5ton> whew ...
<hou5ton> :)
<hou5ton> hmm ... please ... is Ubuntu supposed to have a grub.conf file?
<binomial> i know what driver i'm supposed to install my ethernet card, i just need help with what to put where.
<ells> OrangeSlice: it kind of locks up, what tools do I need for this process
<hou5ton>  i know i have a /boot/grub/menu.lst .... I'm not understanding how it goes together
<aurax> so anyone here uses the realtek ALC 860 audio on-board ... ?
<aurax> i just want to know if ubuntu will support it
<DoppelGanger> well from bulverseburrito problem i would say nope
<DoppelGanger> then again i am lying
<johnnybezak> hey guys what is a dangling symlink
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: a symlink that points to nothing
<eleazar-> anyone knows how can i access my windows partition without being root (mostly with xmms)?
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: you can verify by doing -> ls -l <symlink>
<johnnybezak> change the owner of your windows partiotion to you
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: cool i am just getting mail from cron telling me about it, does it really matter?
<elm> mount -t vfat -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hdaX /media/windows
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: it's not a problem, but if you verify the symlink points to nothing (see above), then you can safely delete it to 'cleanup'.
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: ok thanks
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: yw
<skel_home> anyone using the amd64 version of ubuntu (warty) experiencing problems with firefox?
<Sk8Phate> problem solved :)
<eruin> eleazar-:fstab: /dev/hdXX       /media/windows     vfat    users,umask=000                 0       0
<eleazar-> eruin: my hda is in ntfs
<eleazar-> eruin: i should change vfat for ntfs right?
<eruin> yeah
<skel_home> anyone know if there's any plan to update firefox for warty? to 1.0.1 ?
<skel_home> I figured that'd be covered in the security updates
<skel_home> but not as of yet
<eruin> skel_home: not even hoary has that yet
<blizah> can i install tar.gz files on ubuntu?
<eruin> blizah: you don't install tar.gz files in general :P
<eruin> but sure
<blizah> oh heh
<blizah> ok
<skel_home> eruin: know any reason why? just maintainer swamped or something?
<eruin> I'd remove the ubuntu package first though, if you've got the program installed already
<eruin> skel_home: probably.. I think they discussed it in ubuntu-dev the other day but I forgot what was said ;-)
<larsson_> When i watch videos through tv-out, im getting "tearing" in the picture so i need some good video drivers. Any ideas?
<skel_home> eruin: okie ty =] 
<hou5ton> by the way ... I finally found the answer in the Gentoo channel .... Ubuntu does NOT have a grub.conf file ...
<DoppelGanger> eheh
* DoppelGanger dies laughing
<eruin> ubuntu has menu.lst
<eruin> :P
<DoppelGanger> blind leading the blind
<larsson_> Is anyone using tv-out here?
<Yomic> Is it possible to run ROSE online in Linux?
<larsson_> To watch videos.
<bmbet1> Hey.  I just installed Warty and when I logged in there was a X bang centre of screen, but not on the desktop, couldn't figure how to get rid of it, then it just disappeared after I started X-Chat. WTF?
<Yomic> So no one here knows if it is possible to run ROSE in Linux?
<eleazar-> eruin: thx you it worked
<hou5ton> what is the purpose of the line "savedefault" in menu.lst ... under the windows boot options?
<eruin> eleazar-: I hear ntfs write support is still kind of experimental though :->
<ells> using acid rip it says I need mencoder. I have mplayer, would I automoatically have acidrip
<ells> it with acidrip
<eleazar-> anyone here has tried to install the nvidia drivers in hoary?
<eruin> eleazar-: yeh
<hou5ton> what is the purpose of the line "savedefault" in menu.lst ... under the windows boot options?
<eleazar-> eruin: i did everything (apt-get the nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx, modprobe nvidia, change the X11 config file) and still i dont get acceleration =/
<eruin> eleazar-: using the offical drivers though
<eleazar-> eruin: and you didnt have any problems with the official drivers?
<eruin> eleazar-: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<eruin> done that?
<eruin> eleazar-: no
<eleazar-> ok, lemme restart the X
<LinuxJones> eruin, are you sure that your not still running xserver-xfree86 ?
<Yomic> Is it possible to run ROSE online in Linux?
<LinuxJones> Yomic, what is that ?
<eruin> LinuxFire: lol
<eruin> I've never had xserver-xfree86
<Yomic> A windows based MMORPG (Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game)
<LinuxJones> eruin, is there an XF86Config-4 file in your /etc/X11/ directory ?
<eruin> no
<eruin> as I said, I've never had xfree on this install :P
<LinuxJones> eruin, well most peopel upgrade from warty
<eruin> me too, but I never had it install X ;)
<Frodo> I upgraded from Warty
<eleazar-> eruin well i dont know if it works.. but it didnt show the NVIDIA logo when it started
<LinuxJones> eruin, ahh
<eruin> a package named "seb" horribly stopped me
<eruin> :P
<eruin> sed maybe
<eruin> eleazar-: what does glxgears give you if run from an x terminal?
<LinuxJones> eruin, i get 1700
<eleazar-> glx missing on display ":0."
<LinuxJones> eruin, with a crappy GF2MX
<eruin> ehehe
<LinuxJones> eruin, there you go
<Yomic> Well if nobody knows about ROSE; are there any good games for Linux (preferably RPG)
<Yomic> ?*
<LinuxJones> eruin, you don't have them installed properly
<eruin> don't worry... 2600 here with a gffx5600
<eruin> LinuxFire: I do ;-P
<eruin> LinuxFire: I run accelerated games like bf1942 through cedega
<eruin> can't do that without properly installed nvidia drivers I'm afraid :P
<eruin> eleazar-: humm, I'm not familiar with using the ubuntu package for it
<DoppelGanger> poor LinuxFire always getting the blame for ppl not tab completeing properly
<eruin> eleazar-: I just got the drivers off nvidia.com, apt-get installed linux-headers-k7 and installed the driver
<LinuxFire> eruin that would be LinuxJones mot I
<LinuxJones> or linuxboy
<eruin> stop having similar names you bastards!
<eruin> :p
<DoppelGanger> how about linuxgirl
<DoppelGanger> i wanna be linuxgirl
<eleazar-> ok, eruin thx anyway you're a great helper.. ill try that
<phate> I want a linuxgirl
* StoffBox-Steve whats a Sweet LinuxGirl on his bed right now :D
<eruin> eleazar-: might wanna dpkg --purge nvidia-glx first
<phate> Who wouldn't ;D
<StoffBox-Steve>  ;)
<eruin> and replace linux-headers-k7 with whatever flavour you're running ;-)
<eleazar-> eruin: my processor is an athlon, what headers are good for me?
* StoffBox-Steve looks behind .. oh what have we there ,,, ah sweet linuxGirl? Oh Nooo its only a Fad Cat :(
<bulverseburrito> ha ha
<bulverseburrito> better than a fat cat
<StoffBox-Steve> :)
<eleazar-> eruin: the k7 ones will work fine with me?
<dottedline> I let synaptic update ubuntu-base on my PC, and now I have an empty ubuntu UI - that happen to anyone else?
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* this is so funny, i have a B/W Pic here, windows/Photoshop shows the tumb in color .. but when you open it its B/W ...
<eruin> eleazar-: yes :)
<eruin> dottedline: nope, not here
<Kraeloc> Howdy.
<dottedline> eruin: I don't have a clue
<TerminX> perhaps someone can help me with this problem that just popped up.. one of my panels detached, and won't reattach to the bottom where it goes.. it's not a drawer/child panel, either, it's just a normal panel and now it's floating
<dottedline> I am sure glad I can use the console...
<DoppelGanger> oh no the world is gonna end
<TerminX> ah, "expand" checkbox.. must've gotten reset when the panel crashed ;)
<Sk8Phate> hmmm. does anyone know how to set up USB internet on ubuntu
<Kraeloc> I don't have any problems yet, but the Aptiva I just installing warty on is hateful and cranky, so I expect some soon.
<kaos> has anybody found an answer to how I install Limewire
<jesuel> Kraeloc: my laptop is cranky too.
<otterit> hello..has anyone used an atmel wireless device and ndiswrapper?
<Benoni> Where would I find the Kerberos 5 command line tools (e.g. "kinit") for Ubuntu Hoary?
<dottedline> eruin: it looks like my gnome desktop is somehow corrupted, at least the panels are.  I will figure it out eventually.
<Kraeloc> Ok....
<otterit> * sigh * no wireless users with an atmel chipset?
<JDahl> benoni, (as allways): apt-cache search kerberos
<Benoni> JDahl: Right, that's where I am looking.  All I see are libraries and development packages.  Nothing that looks like user command-line tools.
<Kraeloc> I have a Mac with a USB to Serial adapter plugged in to my PC running Warty via DB9, and the PC is connected to my router via standard 100MBPS ethernet. I need the PC with Warty to be act as a router. Who can help? /msg, please.
<kaos> please can somebody help find an anwser to how I install 'Limewire'?
<_phate_> what is the package tree for Ubuntu so out of date?
<JDahl> Benoni, I would look at krb5-user
<Kraeloc> Anybody?
<Benoni> JDahl, I see no package named "krb5-user" in the Ubuntu Hoary package list.
<Kraeloc> Shall I repeat my question, or give up?
<Benoni> (Which is why I'm a bit puzzled, because that's where I expected to find it.)
<JDahl> Benoni, I use Warty.. do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<_phate_> Kraeloc: IPtables?
<Kraeloc> _phate_, what about them?
<Kraeloc> Rather, what are they/it?
<Benoni> JDahl, I've just come over from Fedora-land.  Can you explain further what you mean by universe & multiverse, and what it means to enable them?
<Kraeloc> Even a link to a nice tutorial would suffice,
<_phate_> they are a way of specifing where certain IP traffic goes
<_phate_> try googling for one
<LinuxJones> Benoni, universe and multiverse are repositories with a very large amount of unsupported software
<JDahl> Kraeloc, I think you can safely assume that if noone answers your question, it's because we dont know...
<netpuppy> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<netpuppy> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Kraeloc> Ok.
<netpuppy> why the hell does it try to use /lib/cpp?
* Benoni googles around for "hoary multiverse".
<LinuxJones> Benoni, things like fluxbox and xfce and tons of other stuff like fonts..etc
<Kraeloc> Well, I guess I figured a channel named #ubuntu with nearly 400 people in it would have someone who could help.
<netpuppy> I have a cpp binary in /usr/bin
<Kraeloc> My bad.
<Benoni> LinuxFire: OK, cool.  Sounds like just what I need.
<JDahl> Benoni, you need to enable additional repositories... use either Synaptic, or directly edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_phate_> Kraeloc: sorry
<_phate_> I'm a n00b to a good extent
<LinuxJones> Benoni, most user enable universe at least like 15000 packages available
<Kraeloc> Not a problem, there's some helpfulk things at tldp.org
<LinuxJones> errr users
<Benoni> JDahl, understood.  I am familiar with apt repository configuration.  All I need is the URLs.  Do you have those handy?
<Kraeloc> Toodles,
<larsson_> Hi, when using vidix and tv-out everything looks good on my monitor but on my TV the xine window is pink. Any ideas? Cause im all out.
<JDahl> Benoni, just add "universe multiverse" to the end of every line with "hoary"
<DoppelGanger> man no one can tab complete LinuxFire
<LinuxJones> Benoni, check out www.ubuntuguide.org it has lots of great stuff for the new Ubuntu user
<Benoni> JDahl: Oh, I see.  So these are different sections of the official distribution, not completely different repositories on some other server somewhere.
<avirox> hi, i have a question
<Benoni> LinuxJones: OK, thanks for the pointer.  Reading....
<LinuxJones> ;)
<avirox> after i use dpkg in the shell window
<avirox> where do programs install to?
<avirox> Unpacking winesetuptk (from winesetuptk_0.7-1.1_i386.deb) ...
<avirox> Setting up winesetuptk (0.7-1.1) ...
<avirox> and that's it..
<JDahl> Benoni, yes.. I doubt you will ever need unofficial repositories
<larsson_> What are ,deb-source good for?
<usual> can someone ban Crissy^^?
<larsson_> I mean, does apt compile it for me?
<LinuxJones> avirox, you can use the whereis command to find programs like whereis mozilla-firefox
<Benoni> JDahl & LinuxJones, thank you very much for your help.  I should be good to go from here.
<LinuxJones> Benoni, gl you will love Ubuntu :)
<usual> Crissy^^ is doing onjoin porn msg's
<Benoni> Actually, one last question beore I go.  What's the difference between "universe" and "multiverse"?
<GoneBoB> universe is everything that's not ubuntu main
<JDahl> usual, cant you use /ignore?
<_phate_> way is the package tree for ubuntu so out of date? FireFox 1.0 has been around for awhile, yet Ubuntu only has FF 0.9.3, what gives?
<GoneBoB> multiverse is packages with questionable legality
<Benoni> GoneBoB: heh.  Got it.  Thanks.
<GoneBoB> _phate_: that was current when warty was released
<JDahl> and there's also a "restricted" repository
<utsav> _phate  use Hoary .. It's stable and has all the l8st
<utsav> I'm on it right now
<utsav> It's gr8 stuff
<_phate_> GoneBoB: How can a package have questionable legality?
<GoneBoB> _phate_: quite easily.. for example mplayer
<usual> JDahl, does that solve the problem?
<eruin> by including packages that are illegal under some jurisdictions
<utsav> specifically w32codecs
<eruin> like american
<JDahl> _phate_, warty only receives security updates
<_phate_> utsav: I though Hoary was still in beta
<GoneBoB> _phate_: it is
<avirox> linuxjones i still cant find it :/
<GoneBoB> however you can use it if you wish
<utsav> It is... but It doesn;t feel like beta
<eruin> _phate_: it's in freeze
<utsav> It's going to be released next month
<utsav> so it's pretty good right now
<eruin> _phate_: so pretty stable
<Benoni> Good high-level description of main/restricted/universe/multiverse: <http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components>
<avirox> root@ubuntu:/ # whereis wine*
<avirox> wine*:
<avirox> and thats it
<LinuxJones> avirox, did you install wine ?
<utsav> Haven't had a single hickup.. in fact. no hickups
<avirox> i installed the tar gz of cedega
<NobleArc> what version of X-Chat is in Hoary?  The one in Warty pains me. :0
<avirox> and i use dpkg on winesetupTK
<avirox> I'm looking for winesetuptk
<eruin> can you use * in whereis?
<avirox> but i cannot find it
<eruin> I dont think you can
<avirox> eruin u can
<LinuxJones> avirox, wine is in the universe repository, you can use apt-get/synaptic to installit
<avirox> i just tried it
<avirox> it found my other files
<eruin> hmm yeah
<Benoni> NobleArc, I just installed Hoary and am using X-Chat 2.4.1.
<NobleArc> ah, good. Thanks.
<avirox> jones: it's nto in mine
<avirox> atleast not in the gui
<avirox> heh
<utsav> I have a quick question.. I want to compile a vanilla ubuntu kernel.. How should I go about getting the source?
<LinuxJones> avirox, you need to enable universe go here an look for adding repositories >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<avirox> i know how to add repositories
<LinuxJones> utsav, you need to search for linux-source
<avirox> hmm but this universe thing
<avirox> ill check that out :o
<JDahl> utsav, kernel-source
<GoneBoB> utsav: there is a package for the source, I would not recommend compiling your own kernel
<LinuxJones> avirox, ok just add universe and in synaptic click reload then search for wine
* Benoni boggles at the loads of yummy goodness in the "universe" repository.
<avirox> aaaand ubuntu is freezing on me again
<LinuxJones> Benoni, universe is awesome :)
<utsav> GoneBob : thanks for the concern. but I'm from gentooland
<avirox> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ isnt loading for me
<utsav> I actually just want to apply a silly patch for my touchpad
<Benoni> Thanks again, JDahl & LinuxJones!
<avirox> brb n thanks jones
<avirox> :P
<LinuxJones> avirox, have fun :)
<pugio> hello, I will now render the classic and most common phrase used here
<pugio> "HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLP"
<pugio> good, now. I am having the weiredes problem I've ever seen in Warty
<pugio> I had a friend who started up the worms game (at least, that's what he thinks the last thing is he did) and all of a sudden a bunch of programs disappeared
<pugio> those programs were gdm and some other pieces of gnome
<pugio> so now, the user couldn't log in normally, AND gnome isn't working correctly
<_phate_> After reading http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components, I take it Ubuntu is sticking to the Debian philosophy
<pugio> giving errors like "Failed to execute /usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon
<utsav> silly question:   so is the kernel-source package just the stock linux kernel.. or will it give me a ubuntu kernel.. Do I have to find any ubuntu patches and apply those?
<pugio> (no such file or directory)
<JDahl> pugio, look at /var/log/gdm*
<pugio> ok, but it uninstalled gdm
<pugio> I had to reinstall it
<pugio> this is the second time it happended, but the first time only gdm was affected, and not other parts of gnome
<JDahl> pugio, gdm was uninstalled by a crashing program?
<LinuxJones> utsav, the ubuntu source will have ubuntu patches
<pugio> JDahl:  that's what it looks like (or for some other reason) as well as other parts of gnome
<JDahl> pugio, I flat out refuse to believe that a package can be uninstalled by a crashing program
<LinuxJones> utsav, why are you compiling the kernel ?
<pugio> JDahl: well, then HOW did that happen?
<pugio> JDahl: now I have no idea how to fix it.... is there some way to redo gnome?
<pugio> for instance, the settings daemon isn't there (/usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon
<JDahl> pugio, what does "dpkg -l gdm" tell you?
<pugio> well, seeing as how I just "apt-get install gdm"'d
<pugio> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<pugio> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<pugio> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<pugio> ||/ Name                                  Version                               Description
<pugio> +++-=====================================-=====================================-==========================================================================================
<pugio> ii  gdm                                   2.6.0.3-1ubuntu20                     GNOME Display Manager
<pugio> wooooooops
<pugio> sorry everyone
<pugio> anyway, there it is
<JDahl> pugio, try to make the problem happen again, then look at the logs and try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<pugio> JDahl: right, well, this problem occured once before, and I'm telling you - GDM DID NOT EXIST
<pugio> seriously, one minute it was there
<pugio> the next, the /usr/bin/gdm was gone
<pugio> not even an error log
<pugio> zip zilch nadda
<pugio> it was gone, I had to reinstall it
<pugio> anyway, I'm still having issues with Gnome
<pugio> is there any way to reset that?
<JDahl> pugio, what problems? one thing that often bugged me is that .ICEauthority got wrong permissions if gnome crashed
<Sk8Phate> does anyone know how to get a USB DSL modem to work with ubuntu?
<pugio> JDahl:  when I try to start gdm, it works fine (now) but when I log in I get a brown screen with only a single program started
<pugio> there are no menus, top or bottom, only a brown screen and a single program
<JDahl> pugio, killall gnome-panels
<pugio> additionally, the error message "Failed to execute /usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon (No such file or directory)
<utsav> LinuxJones Once I saw that with an alps patch, my touchpad could have circular scrolling, I decided it's amust do
<pugio> and.... it's right, /usr/lib/control-center/ does NOT exist
<pugio> JDahl:  that 'killall' responded with "gnome-panels: no process killed"
<LinuxJones> utsav, nice
<utsav> LinuxJones  Hopefully my last question.. I've got all the patches applied now.. I was just wondering if I can use an existing kernel config from ubuntu
<_phate_> how would I install Xfce?
<utsav> Instead of having to figure out what to install or not to install
<pugio> in fact, JDahl  the message I am gettting is this: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=5649355&forum_id=4714
<utsav> I think xfce is in universe
<LinuxJones> utsav, yeah it's in /boot/
<pugio> JDahl:  while I'm running a normal Ubuntu system on x86, the message in the top thread is what pops up when I log in and get the blank brown screen
<_phate_> so just 'sudo apt-get install xfce'? Then how do I set it up so I can use it?
<LinuxJones> utsav, just copy it over to /usr/src/linux and make your changes and your good to go
<LinuxJones> utsav, of course you will have to rename it
<JDahl> pugio, I am sort of clueless... but if you can reproduce the error and document that part of gnome gets uninstalled you need to file a bugreport.. if nothing works, you can purge everything related to gnome and reinstall it, to get a clean slate
<pugio> JDahl: will that work ok with Ubuntu? will everything be configured properly (the full re-install that is)
<JDahl> pugio, yes... it's general frawned upon but occasionally you just want to get rid of all debconf info and started over.. use dpkg --purge for that
<Sk8Phate> does anyone know how to get a USB DSL modem to work with ubuntu?
<maximaus> _phate_, just install xfce, log out, kill gdm with crl alt backspace, and choose xfce in the login manager.
<tux_> hey, I just heard from a friend's 8 year old... he's using Ubuntu on his laptop - the kid is
<tux_> and loves it
<maximaus> my 13 and 15 y/o cousins in Sweden use it, and we know how finicky teenagers are. LOL
<NobleArc> -_-
<NobleArc> *is 15*
<pugio> JDahl: and the command for that would be...... dpkg --purge gnome? and apt-get install gnome ?
<maximaus> and sensitive too.
<maximaus> :P
<NobleArc> bah!
<NobleArc> =(
<NobleArc> You just made my list!
<NobleArc> ...of people who have made a fool of me on freenode. o_O
* maximaus pokes NobleArc 
* NobleArc is poked
<Yomic> How do you run a .run file? (It is an istallation package)
<LinuxJones> Yomic, sh whatever.bin
<Yomic> But it's a .run file
<LinuxJones> Yomic, you might need root priviliges tho
<JDahl> pugio, try "dpkg --purge gdm gnome", "apt-get install gdm gnome"... you might need to need to add --force to the dpkg command
<NobleArc> sh whatever.run :P
<LinuxJones> Yomic, that's ok
<Yomic> Okay ;P
<pugio> JDahl: ok thanks
<Yomic> Thanks ;)
<LinuxJones> Yomic, sorry too much vodka :P
<_phate_> How do I setup a printer in Ubuntu?
<_phate_> never mind
<_phate_> its under system config
<Yomic> No problem :P
<aluser> I like the near-hourly updates to hoary
<the_grey_ghost> anyone using a low end pc there
<dinet> wath packages are needed for compiling on a ubuntu-system?
<JDahl> dinet, build-essential is an easy way to get it
<LinuxJones> dinet, install build-essential
<dinet> oh
<JDahl> the_grey_ghost, I am using a P3-1GHz, 256MB ram
<the_grey_ghost> jdahl I'm after lower then that. Having trouble with Miniram install
<the_grey_ghost> Got Ubuntu going on my 400 MHZ 192mb ram
<the_grey_ghost> But need to go lower
<pugio> hey, does anyone here have a "/usr/lib/control-center/" direcotry in their ubuntu install?
<JDahl> pugio, yes.
<pugio> JDahl: AH HAH, well, mine isn't there
<pugio> JDahl: as I said, parts of the install just disappeared!
<maximaus> JDahl, I wish I'd known about build-essential a few weeks ago--is it a standard metapackage for all Debian distros?
<JDahl> maximaus, I think it's Ubuntu specific... Debian used to have a task package called "software development" or something like that
<aluser> build-essential is wonderful
<redissexy> indeed
<Yomic> I just got an error while installing a game:
<Yomic> tommy@TommyCockrell:~ $ sh PlaneShift_CBV0.3.007-1.x86.run
<Yomic> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Yomic> Uncompressing Planeshift Crystal Blue..........................
<Yomic> /home/tommy/.setup6719: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maximaus> a smart package, I'll turn my converts on to it. :D
<Yomic> Can anyone help?
<JDahl> pugio, "dpkg -S /usr/lib/control-center" shows that capplets provides the directory
<pugio> "dpkg: /usr/lib/control-center not found." JDahl
<JDahl> pugio, so your capplet is probably not there :S
<pugio> well, I don't have the GNOME Control Center installed
<pugio> it says "rc" next to it's list in dpkg -l, what does that mean?
<_phate_> I'm reading the Ubuntu FAQ, what the heck is ment by the question: "What happens with the version number in 2100?"
<JDahl> Yomic, you probably need libgtk1.2-dev
<Yomic> How would I go about getting that?
<maximaus> Yomic, open up Synaptic and have a search
<JDahl> pugio, c means removed but not purged (config files are still there), Try purge capplets
* zenrox is spankin his monkey to bitstream dream - soul harvester - [bitstreamdre
<maximaus> or just "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev"
<zenrox> whoops
* Yomic doesn't use Synaptic
<Yomic> apt-get, alright
<Yomic> Thanks.
<pugio> JDahl: well, I did "apt-get install gnome-control-center" - as that also mysteriously got uninstalled
* Yomic going to bed soon after this, so later.
<pugio> JDahl: which leads me to the issue of WHY do random parts keep disappearing???
<JDahl> pugio, it's weird indeed... are you out of diskspace?
<pugio> JDahl: not in the least
<pugio> things just DISAPEAR
<pugio> and not in a random way too, when something disappears, the entire package disappears all otgehter
<JDahl> pugio, I am afraid this is out of my league... maybe you could try asking jdub next time he is around (provided the problem is gnome related)
<pugio> alrighty
<JDahl> pugio, to temporarily fix things, you could just install fluxbox...
<pugio> heh heh
<pugio> unfortunately, my buddies who use it wouldn't like that, they're new to linux and I told them it was less buggy than windows
<maximaus> or XFCE or post a query to http://ubuntuforums.org/
<JDahl> pugio, if you'd installed Warty it would be :P
<maximaus> I wouldn't say it's less buggy, but it's more stable. :P
<maximaus> I <3 Warty.
<phester> hello
<ells> is anyone familiar on how I can get transcode and get it installed
<ells> apt-get wont do it
<thierry> I'd like to fix ubuntu bug 3176 but I don't know where to make the changes in the firefox source... any ideas?
<phester> I can't install gpp with apt-get, it can't find the package!
<ells> you know, i am so pissed about acid rip and some packages not working, I think I might just go ahead and put debian on here
<phester> what to do?
<phester> hehe
<JDahl> phester, Isnt it called g++?
<phester> JDahl, I don't know, my friend told me gpp
<phester> I'l test!
<_phate_> Any idea how to setup a HP PSC 1315v? I can't get it to work as a postscript printer so I'm assuming its not one
<ells> is anyone familiar on how I can get transcode and get it installed
<phester> JDahl, It did the trick!!
<_phate_> ells: whats transcode?
<phester> thank you!!
* NobleArc coughs
<ells> it is necessary to install dvd rip and use acid rip
<ells> it wont install thru apt get
<ells> it says it is a broken package
<_phate_> it might be in either universe or multiverse
<ells> I have tried that
<Levander> can someone tell me how to change my domain name?
<ells> _phate, can you burn dvds
<NobleArc> scower the web for a .deb of transcode? o_O
<pussfeller> Levander, you mean in /etc/hostname?
<hayden> hi
<_phate_> GAH! FireFox keeps crashing! Stupid old version...
<hayden> is kde of gnome better?
<NobleArc> can't..stand..0.9.3..
<NobleArc> need..1.0.1...
<_phate_> if it wasn't for the fact that ubuntu desktop requires it, i'd just apt-get remove it,
<_phate_> same here
<NobleArc> Oh well.
<NobleArc> I just have to wait another month. >.<
<hayden> update to hoary
<NobleArc> waiting for Hoary to be released, heh.
<hayden> at least u get to firefox 1.0 then
<_phate_> I ain't waiting I'm dling the binary from mozilla.org right now
<NobleArc> I'm too lazy.  For the first time ever, both Unreal Tournament 2004 and Counter-Strike -- cedega -- work in Linux.  They never, EVER have both before.  I always had one or the other.  I'm not messing with it.
<_phate_> NobleArc: Thats why you dualboot Ubuntu and Win2k (on a 4GB partition)
<NobleArc> eh.
<NobleArc> I don't like Windows. -_-
<NobleArc> haven't booted into it in about six days now.
<_phate_> I also believe that there is a UT2k4 binary for linux
<NobleArc> I'm using the UT2K4 Linux binary,
<NobleArc> but CS is through Steam with Cedega.
<NobleArc> Either UT2K4 or Cedega would work, in every distro I ever used -- 'cept Debian, neither with it, although I love Debian. =\
<NobleArc> Never both, 'til now.  I will /not/ touch it. :P
<_phate_> Steam? On Linux? Thats just bad taste!
<NobleArc> lol.
<NobleArc> I could live without Steam, but I love CS.
<_phate_> leave the crap on windows.
<NobleArc> not as much as UT2K4 of course. :0
<_phate_> I thought CS didn't need steam to play online
<NobleArc> Oh it does.
<NobleArc> CS needs Steam to play at all. :0
<GoneBoB> _phate_: oh yes
<GoneBoB> no steam no play
<NobleArc> =\
<_phate_> speaking of that CS sucks egg next to Halo 2 and Xbox Live
<_phate_> thats just stupid
<NobleArc> I bought a cruddy $15 (CDN) version of Blue-Shift a while back, just so I could play CS on Steam.
<OrangeSlice> Halo 2 without xbox live isn't worth owning, however.
<NobleArc> I've not yet played Halo 2.
<NobleArc> I played the original Halo and loved it, but I like UT2K4 more.
<OrangeSlice> it's too much trouble to get 16 people in a game under one roof, though we did it once :p
<_phate_> OrangeSlice: Now thats just BS
<hayden> Halo and UT are totally different
<GoneBoB> I have an xbox a PC and a PS2 and I'll take the PS2 over the xbox anyday
<GoneBoB> in any case, this is somewhat offtopic
<NobleArc> heh, yeah.
<OrangeSlice> there is no topic :p
<NobleArc> It's all my fault. :0
<hayden> GoneBoB: you must love playing with yourself alot then
<NobleArc> The official topic is .. uh.. 'Give NobleArc money.'
<GoneBoB> hayden: I use my PC to play multiplayer games
<coroner> goto love the xbox's networking/modding capabilities tho
<OrangeSlice> actually, it's "Send me a birthday present"
<_phate_> Meh, its not like anyone was talking about anything else
<Coily> does anyone know of a wine monitoring program. im fiddling around with some installs but the only thing i can think of is to compare with fresh wine install
<_phate_> coroner: I concor with that
<NobleArc> The people here can't spell.  It's like a rule or something. :0
<OrangeSlice> I pride myself in my spelling abilities.
<NobleArc> Well, good for you.  You're fine.
<NobleArc> Must..do..all..I..can..to..avoid..correcting..everyone's..grammar!
<NobleArc> Well, not everyone's.
<hayden> is there a way to run a batch of command line things just by executing 1 file?
<OrangeSlice> shell script
<_phate_> I think thats called scripting? Might just be me...
<DeFi[gsr-pro] > yea its called a batch script oddly enough :P
<_phate_> :D
<hayden> how do i do it
<hayden> not too quick to answer now
<hayden> ?
<NobleArc> *clears throat*
<crimsun> hayden: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<johnnybezak> hayden: the guide on BASH is better writen, and more thorough so check that out too (its also on tldp.org, under guides)
<hayden> ok thanks
<netpuppy> err... why can't rhythmbox play mp3's by default on ubuntu?
<pvh> Hoary's giving me no love on the updates -- lots of packages with status "failed" on the download. Whut up?
<GoneBoB> netpuppy: because mp3 is patented
<crimsun> netpuppy: because the patent situation is ambiguous
<pvh> netpuppy: Enable universe. I'd recommend you install amarok while you're at it.
<pvh> netpuppy: Because amarok, if you have a biggish collection, is the best damn MP3 player I've ever used.
<netpuppy> then how about microsoft ttf fonts?
<NobleArc> Those were released by Microsoft. o_O
<johnnybezak> whats amarok like?
<crimsun> amarok has a very interesting approach to "playlists"
<crimsun> netpuppy: enable multiverse and install msttcorefonts
<netpuppy> multiverse? :)
<eruin> wow
<eruin> nautilus really loves being SLOW and eating RESOURCES when firefox is downloading alot :P
<bob2> netpuppy: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<pvh> johnnybezak: Amarok... Well, where can I begin.
<_phate_> how do I link to things? I have a partition (/stuff) how do I make a link to it in may home folder?
<pvh> johnnybezak: It's a bit like iTunes in terms of immediate interface.
<Brunellus> help--I accidentally moved the top taskbar thing to the right-hand side (gnome) and I don't know how to move it back?
<pvh> johnnybezak: Most of the screen is taken up by the playlist that's on right now.
<errr> how do I add another WM to my GDM list? I installed fluxbox and followed the directions here: http://fluxbox.org/docs/en/faq.php#gdm but that didnt work. any ideas what I need to do?
<pvh> johnnybezak: The left hand side of the screen displays contextual information in a sidebar.
<kurros> _phate_: middle click-drag in nautilus and select create link
<netpuppy> Brunellus, gconf-editor
<netpuppy> errr, make an entry in /usr/share/xsessions
<pvh> johnnybezak: The "currently playing" tab has information about the song, other albums by that artist,
<guestish> hi
<errr> netpuppy: oh ok thanks
<netpuppy> errr, you could use Gnome as a template
<guestish> how similar is ubtuntu to debian?
<pvh> johnnybezak: The best part (I think) is how tightly it's integrated into Audioscrobbler.
<netpuppy> guestish, very
<johnnybezak> puh: cool mb i'll have a look, i'm using rhythmbox which isnt bad
<netpuppy> guerby, except up-to-date
<_phate_> now how do I set permissions for a partition?
<johnnybezak> pvh: whats Audioscrobbler?
<guestish> more up to date then sid?
<Brunellus> netpuppy: that doesn't help me
<netpuppy> I think so
<Brunellus> what am I supposed to do?
<netpuppy> Brunellus, why not?
<pvh> johnnybezak: It's the coolest thing in the world.
<guestish> really? i thought ubuntu got their packages from sid
<pvh> johnnybezak: They collect people's listening information and then predict what you'll like to listen to.
<netpuppy> guestish, hm, I don't think GNOME 2.9 hit sid yet
<johnnybezak> _phate_: chmod -R 755 /path/to/partition (owner read, write, execute group and other read and execute)
<guestish> odd number GNOME releases are unstable
<johnnybezak> pvh: ok i'll have a look
<pvh> johnnybezak: Audioscrobbler can make playlist recommendations automatically by querying audioscrobbler against your database.
<guestish> official releases are even
<crimsun> errr: you don't actually have to do anything aside from selecting Fluxbox in the Session menu when you log in
<guestish> thats why its always 2.4, 2.6, 2.8
<guestish> etc
<Brunellus> i can't drag it off the right side
<netpuppy> guestish, though I have spent the last 3 years doing BSD work, so I'm not that up-to-date with the situation
<guestish> netpuppy: ?
<errr> crimsun: that would be nice to do if it were there :D
<crimsun> errr: you did install fluxbox from universe, correct?
<errr> no
<errr> svn
<guestish> im just wondering...people keep on telling me ubuntu basically is debian
<pvh> johnnybezak: It's not for everyone -- depends on your listening profile. Check out the webpage.
<crimsun> errr: ...
<errr> current fluxbox is .9.12 not .9.9
<johnnybezak> pvh: i'll have a look then
<crimsun> errr: then why didn't you make a request to have it updated? :(
<pvh> guestish: Ubuntu is basically Debian with a fast release cycle. :)
<pvh> guestish: And an emphasis on being nice to people.
<Brunellus> arrrgh.
<guestish> pvh: huh?
<Brunellus> I can't figure this out.
<errr> crimsun: I am not worried about it I guess. dopey knows its out and there is a .deb
<guestish> pvh: how can a distro be "nice to people"?
<pvh> guestish: Ubuntu means "humanity to all people".
<Brunellus> somehow this got dragged out to the side
<guestish> uh, ok?
<Brunellus> and now I can't undock it from the right hand side
<pvh> guestish: Notice how nobody is flaming anyone in this channel (at the moment)
<guestish> pvh: sure, but whats that have to do with ubuntu?
<crimsun> errr: yes, but at least it could have been considered for universe prior to preview freeze
<Brunellus> yaaay
<Brunellus> found it
<guestish> pvh: and about release cycles, does ubuntu take its packages from sid?
<guestish> or does it have its own maintainers?
<pvh> guestish: Both.
<guestish> oh
<pvh> guestish: But ubuntu is kept much more up to date than Debian.
<Brunellus> I'll be damned.  the ****ing panel properties thing is hard to find
<guestish> debian sid, sarge or woody?
<pvh> guestish: Hah.
<crimsun> guestish: please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<guestish> ?
<netpuppy> mmm... gaim 2.0 kicks ass
<guestish> pvh: why the "hah"
<pvh> guestish: It's gotta be sid.
<pvh> guestish: Though Crimsun is better qualified than I am to answer that.
<guestish> pvh: so ubuntu is more up to date then sid?
<pvh> guestish: Yes.
<guestish> pvh: but you just said it gets many of its packages from sid
<guestish> thats a contradiction..
<pvh> guestish: There's no inherent conflict there, though I should have been clearer.
<Brunellus> guestish:  many, but not all
<guestish> pvh: please do
<Brunellus> for those packages which it does not get from sid
<pvh> guestish: Packages come from Sid, or are maintained by Ubuntu developers.
<guestish> ok, so the packages that it doesnt get from sid, about how many are there that are ubunutu specific?
<Brunellus> logically, it follows that ubuntu might be more up to date
<guestish> ubuntu*
<guestish> just a rough estimate
<pvh> guestish: I don't know the answer to that.
<guestish> all im asking
<guestish> 1000? 2000?
<Brunellus> guestish:  why does it matter?
<Brunellus> if you want "up to date," why not go for gentoo?
<guestish> i dont like compiling
<pvh> guestish: I'm afraid I really don't know. All I know is that running Hoary I usually get major packages a couple days after they're released in source.
<errr> hot dog!! thanks netpuppy that got me all fixed up
<crimsun> guestish: ubuntu's universe has packages that are newer than their counterparts or simply don't exist in debian proper
<Brunellus> guestish:  ye pays yer money or ye takes yer time
<pvh> guestish: Evolution 2.1.6 dropped into Hoary in the past few days.
<netpuppy> errr, you're welcome :)
<guestish> crimsun: ok, thats cool, im just wondering exactly how many there are
<guestish> er, about
<crimsun> guestish: ~a dozen
<guestish> approximately
<guestish> a dozen packages?
<crimsun> that are not in debian proper
<guestish> ok
<guestish> so 12 packages
<crimsun> that's a rough guess
<Brunellus> guestish:  why does it matter, again?
<guestish> just wondering mainly
<guestish> i've heard a lot about it and i wanna know the truth
<crimsun> guestish: "truth"?
* Brunellus shrugs.
<guestish> meh
<Brunellus> ubuntu works for me.  that's true enough
<crimsun> guestish: grab an array-6 image, burn, and boot
<crimsun> guestish: best way to "test" the "truth"
<guestish> im just wondering why there is ubuntu and debian if the difference between ubuntu and debian is 12 packages
<Brunellus> it has also so far been nicer than suse...
<guestish> heh,  iwould except i dont have the room to install
<Brunellus> guestish:  what does it matter?
* guestish shrugs
<Brunellus> guestish:  run it livecd, if you can't/won't install
<crimsun> guestish: a livecd is included in array-6
<pvh> guestish: Have you run Debian much?
<guestish> pvh: few years
<guestish> mainly sid
<pvh> guestish: One thing that always frustrated me about Sid was that it would often be in an inconsistent state.
<guestish> pvh: inconsistant state?
<crimsun> guestish: no, the "only" differences between debian and ubuntu absolutely are _not_ limited to 12 packages
<pvh> guestish: Things would be badly broken -- I remember when perl5.8 came out, I ended up in a totally borked state.
<guestish> crimsun: what else is there? (this isnt a challenge, just a question)
<Brunellus> major difference:  ubuntu support is a lot friendlier!
<guestish> pvh: and that doenst happen in ubuntu?
<guestish> thats impressive
<pvh> guestish: No, the up-to-date repository, in my experience, is kept clean.
<guestish> cool, so packages are added every day?
<pvh> guestish: Yeah.
<crimsun> guestish: besides the focused release schedule, there's also a major commitment to a unified desktop experience, which means a bevy of kernel packages, device management, and microtuning of various configurations behind-the-scenes
<guestish> crimsun: so its more integrated?
<crimsun> guestish: every 30 minutes pool is updated as opposed to once per day
<crimsun> guestish: absolutely. It's a GNOME-based desktop, for one
<guestish> crimsun: oh, so gnome only?
<pvh> guestish: No, KDE is in "universe"
<crimsun> guestish: however, there has been quite a bit of work to integrate KDE neatly
<guestish> ah, so many more gui tools
<guestish> that makes sense
<crimsun> (that effort is known as "Kubuntu")
<Quest-Master> Hmm.. just upgraded to Hoary and my Firefox is dead now
<NobleArc> *audible gasp!*
<johnnybezak> Quest-Master: whats happened?
<johnnybezak> Quest-Master: my firefox went wierd, but then was ok once i had compoletely finished upgrade
<Quest-Master> It just.. isn't opening
<Quest-Master> I'm going to try to upgrade
<Brunellus> as a non-techie, I went to ubuntu over Debian-Sarge because it was just friendlier
<guestish> Brunellus: you've made that clear :)
<Brunellus> sorry.  I'm trying to get this across, as I feel it's quite important
<guestish> yes yes, i know
<Brunellus> Debian docs are very daunting for nontechnical people
<Quest-Master> rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults/pref': Is a directory <-- I get this when I try to upgrade
<Brunellus> ubuntu is a lot less threatening.
<guestish> ubuntu must be heavily staffed to do all this
<Quest-Master> Should I manually remove it?
<Quest-Master> There is nothing in there
<johnnybezak> Quest-Master: just rm -rf it
<Brunellus> guestish:  if you have a free partition, give it a try
<ells> is anyone familiar on how I can get transcode and get it installed
<guestish> unfortuately i dont
<crimsun> guestish: it has very committed people, yes.
<johnnybezak> how do i expand tar.gz in the command line?
<Brunellus> try the livecd, if you can.  the livecd is pretty neat.
<crimsun> johnnybezak: tar xfz foo.tar.gz
<guestish> so a few, but commit people
<guestish> er, comitted
<johnnybezak> crimsun: thnx
<guestish> tar -zxvf
<crimsun> guestish: quite a bit more than just "a few"
<guestish> crimsun: ?
<pvh> guestish: There's lots of information on the ubuntulinux.org site as well. :)
<guestish> pvh: i know, im browsing it:)
<Quest-Master> If I just close a terminal in the middle of it apt-get upgrade'ing, will I break anything? :\
<guestish> Quest-Master: um...yes...
<Xenguy> Quest-Master: I'm assuming that will abort
<crimsun> Quest-Master: it will stop the apt-get operation, but you can always resume it
<guestish> Quest-Master: it will break stuff...
<guestish> Quest-Master: apt-get -f install
<Quest-Master> Yeah.. it seems this upgrade has a ton to do, and I have to go to sleep and turn off the computer
<guestish> leave it on..
<guestish> or do apt-get -f install in the morning
<crimsun> Quest-Master: then re-execute the apt-get operation when you awake in the morning
<guestish> canceling it never has that good of an effect if you are past the downloading phase
<Quest-Master> Can't go to sleep when it's on.. makes too much noise, hehe.
<Xenguy> Quest-Master: yeah, apt-get is smart enough to resume where it left off :-)
<Quest-Master> I'll just stay up a bit.
<crimsun> Quest-Master: nothing's broken, just restart it when you awake
<Xenguy> Quest-Master: you don't have to -- you can simply resume in the morning -- no time is lost :-)
<mrproper> Do I need to install anything to get spam filtering in Evolution to work?
<guestish> dont think so
<mrproper> Because mine doesn't seem to effective, and spamassassin isn't in the repository.
<guestish> you sure spamassassin isnt?
<mrproper> Whats the package name?
<guestish> uh, spamassassin
<mrproper> A search in Synaptic shows nothing
<guestish> try apt-cache
<travisat> bob2: are you here
<mrproper> guestish, Nope.
<guestish> mrproper: weird
* guestish shrugs
<guestish> well im not using ubuntu
<crimsun> mrproper: enable universe.
<mrproper> crimsun, will that screw anything up?
<crimsun> mrproper: no.
<netpuppy> lol
<guestish> yeah, i'd think spamassassin was there
<netpuppy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<netpuppy>   libapache-mod-python: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<guestish> nothing's perfect...
<crimsun> netpuppy: pristine hoary?
<mrproper> Thanks guys.
<crimsun> netpuppy: i.e., no external sources
<netpuppy> crimsun, well I just enabled universe
<netpuppy> if that counts
<netpuppy> but when I look at it it actually makes sense
<crimsun> netpuppy: that's fine
<netpuppy> it says < 2.4
<crimsun> netpuppy: it just hasn't been rebuilt yet.
<guestish> ?
<guestish> what doesnt have errors...
<netpuppy> anyways libapache2-mod-python was what I was looking for
<crimsun> netpuppy: it's listed here, so it hasn't been transitioned yet: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePythonTransitionTODO
<Agabus> hey has anyone else reported array 6 as after installing not booting any GUI after having problems installing packages?
<mrproper> Does Warty come with inotify in the kernel?
<johnnybezak> hey guys how do I add things to startup?
<crimsun> mrproper: no, but hoary does.
<crimsun> mrproper: it is, however, disabled even in hoary's kernel
<mrproper> crimsun, Okay, so it's disabled.  Okay thanks.
<ells> in hoary, since k3b wont work, what are people using to burn cds and dvds
<Agabus> has anyone else reported array 6 as after installing not booting any GUI after having problems installing packages??
<johnnybezak> ells: why wont k3b work>?
<ells> I was told that it will not work in hoary
<gteppel> What is that DateTime notation that represents the date in terms of seconds??
<ells> actually, i had haory for a while and it did not work either
<johnnybezak> ells: i can't see why it wouldnt work
<ells> johnnybezak, are you running hoary
<jeavis> hello
<jeavis> where I can download Hoary
<johnnybezak> ells: you'll just have to d/l the kde libs
<johnnybezak> jeavis: distrowatch.com
<crimsun> jeavis: hoary has not been released yet.
<johnnybezak> woah
<ells> johnnybezak,what are you running
<johnnybezak> sorry hehe
<johnnybezak> ells: i just use nautilus
<ells> crimsun, you can still download the latest hoary
<jeavis> crimsun: what do you recommend warty o hoary
<johnnybezak> jeavis: you can update warty
<bestadvocate> hey google added a cool weather thinggy
<ells> johnnybezak, are you running warty
<crimsun> ells: you can download a milestone (i.e., snapshot)
<jeavis> johnnybezak: I want to downlaod de iso and burn
<johnnybezak> ells: hoary
<crimsun> jeavis: depends on what you want
<ells> johnnybezak,  he will probably be better off downloading the latest iso
<ells> johnnybezak, can you burn dvds also
<jeavis> crimsun: I want to check
<crimsun> jeavis: then try array-6. See the topic.
<jeavis> crimsun: I can download and burn it
<ells> jeavis, that is what I would do
<Agabus> i downloaded array 6 but it didn't work
<ells> I have downloaded both the current hoary and debian
<ells> I am torn between the two
<johnnybezak> jeavis: you've got to d/l warty then update it
<ells> johnnybezak, I do not believe that is true
<ells> hoary is available to download
<ells> in iso
<johnnybezak> hoary: thats news to me, it hasnt been released yet
<johnnybezak> ells: youre probably right though
<ells> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/current/
<johnnybezak> ells: as far as nautilus and dvd's i think it can
<crimsun> ells: the 6th milestone toward Hoary has been released. Hoary has _not_ been released.
<johnnybezak> ells: but im not sure
<ells> right, but that has all the latest changes
<mrproper> Where can I get gtkmozembed?
<crimsun> mrproper: enable universe.
<mrproper> crimsun, Yeah, what package?
<crimsun> mrproper: are you looking for the .NET binding for it?
<mrproper> crimsun, No.
<mrproper> I don't think so at least.
<Xenguy> apt-cache search gtkmozembed  ???
<crimsun> [that will return libgecko-cil] 
<Xenguy> mrproper: --^
<mrproper> Just the .Net binding.
<crimsun> mrproper: err, what? are you or are you not looking for the .NET binding?
<mrproper> I guess I could go with tbird-dev.
<crimsun> :-)
<mrproper> crimsun, I am not looking for the bindings.
<crimsun> mrproper: then you're probably looking for libnspr-dev, mozilla-dev, or mozilla-firefox-dev
<mrproper> I couldn't find mozilla-firefox-dev, but I'm going to install the CIL bindings which will pull needed stuff.
<Steve_G4> Hello
<Steve_G4> I'm using the LiveCD of Hoary on a G4.
<Steve_G4> Does anybody know if I can mount my HFS+ formatted drive?
<Steve_G4> Is anybody active in here?  No messages are showing up....
<johnnybezak> Steve_G4: you can
<Steve_G4> How?
<johnnybezak> 2.6 has HFS+ reading built in
<crimsun> Steve_G4: it's very early sunday morning eastern time and daylight in europe; many people are asleep.
<johnnybezak> mount -t hfsplus /dev/devicename /path/to/mount/point
<crimsun> so despite it being not even 10 pm in your neck o' the woods...
<johnnybezak> and its ten to five pm here :)
<Steve_G4> its 9:52 pm here
<Steve_G4> I'm in Los Angeles, CA, US
<NobleArc> Funny, it's 9:41 PM here. :P
<johnnybezak> hmmm youre clocks wrong :)
<Steve_G4> according to the nearest GSM cellular tower, its 9:52
<NobleArc> Ohh, I read it as 41, when it said 47 >.<
<NobleArc> *moves an ethernet cable*
<Steve_G4> haha
<NobleArc> and my taskbar says 9:52. o_O
<jupiter> does anyone here use the PPC version of Warty?
<Steve_G4> I'm on the PPC LiveCD of Hoary
<johnnybezak> i was using it updated to hoary yesterday
<NobleArc> if I could afford a Mac, I would.
<jupiter> oh, i didn't even know there was a LiveCD for PPC!
<Steve_G4> I'm on a blazing fast 350mhz G4
<johnnybezak> nice 1
<Steve_G4> neither did I, until I saw the update on DistroWatch
<johnnybezak> hows gnome go?
<Steve_G4> I think gnome is a lot simpler and easier to use than kde
<johnnybezak> i use flux
<Steve_G4> but I've only used Knoppix and Ubuntu, so I can't really say much..
<johnnybezak> but i like gnome too
<mrproper> Does anyone know why Firefox is so old in Horay?
<johnnybezak> Steve_G4: then youve used some good ones :)
<Steve_G4> yes indeedy
<crimsun> mrproper: "old"?
<mrproper> 0.9.3
<crimsun> mrproper: 1.0RC had _just_ been released when Warty was released.
<mrproper> crimsun, But with Horay?
<crimsun> mrproper: 1.0 is in Hoary
<mrproper> crimsun, Wait, which is more updated, Horay or Warty?
<crimsun> the former
<mrproper> crimsun, I'm on Warty.  To upgrade, just change warty to horay on the sources.list file?
<crimsun> "warty" to "hoary"
<Steve_G4> Hoary is the newest version of Ubuntu, but Hoary is an alpha development release for now
<crimsun> then you'll need to update && dist-upgrade
<Steve_G4> Warty is the stable release
<Steve_G4> I don't really know what any of the added features and enhancements on Hoary are over Warty
<sprongie> woo just installed ubuntu and to abuse a phrase, i'm loving it :)
<mrproper> Could someone tell me what a sources.list file from Horay should look like?>
<Steve_G4> thats great sprongie
<eruin> hoary alpha??
<sprongie> detected all my nforce mobo hardware just dandy
<eruin> arent we in feature freeze closing up on release date fast?
<jupiter> Do the PPC users use MOL?
<sprongie> installed with XFS partition, only minor oops when i forgot to create a ext2 /boot partition
<Steve_G4> what?
<crimsun> Steve_G4: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<justdave_> I use MOL
<sprongie> that should probably be fixed.  otherwise, it's a joy
<Steve_G4> thank you crimsun
<justdave_> is there anything special I need to do to make "detected printers" work in CUPS?
<sprongie> mrproper: i can msg you my sources.list if you want
<jupiter> justdave: so firewire and firewire HDs are recognized? how about the isight as a video source?
<sprongie> mrproper: turn off flood protection and i'll msg it, or i can try dcc
<mrproper> sprongie, I just found one.
<sprongie> ah ok
<justdave_> jupiter: dunno, haven't tried that stuff in MoL yet.
<jupiter> justdave: how about in ubuntu itself?
<justdave_> I would doubt if hotplugging a firewire device would show up in MoL...  you probably have to have it mounted already, then list it in the drives to make available to OSX in the MoL config
<justdave_> I've got a shared printer on another computer on my LAN (advertised via zeroconf)
<justdave_> on all the OS X boxes it just shows up on the shared printers list
<justdave_> the printer box in Ubuntu isn't showing any detected printers
<justdave_> (although it's claiming that it should be able to detect them)
<justdave_> do I have to do anything special to make it work?
* justdave_ takes a random guess at the ipp: path to the printer and guesses right.
<justdave_> guess it'll print now, just annoying it didn't already show up.  CUPS is supposed to be able to do zeroconf
<mystify> i got a question
<mystify> can anyone help me please?
<Levander> Anybody know how to change the domain name?
<johnnybezak> mystify: just ask :)
<luciux> Levander: you say the DNS ip?
<mystify> i do beleive i have installed wine right? so i want to install this game called city of heroes...nothing is happening?
<mystify> do i need to get wine up and working before i can put the installation cd of CoH?
<sprongie> is CoH known to work under wine?
<Levander> luciux, on my machine when I type hostname --fqdn, I get localhost.localdomain.  Would rather this be my name on the network
<mystify> i dont know
<sprongie> games are a pretty tough test
<Levander> luciux, it causes problems with mysql I'm thinking
<mystify> where would i go to find out?
<sprongie> mystify: personally i'd google it
<mystify> hm...what keywords?
<sprongie> "city of heroes" linux wine
<mystify> gotcha, thx
<luciux> Levander: you can alter it with hostname the_name
<sprongie> if it does anything really graphics heavy like 3d, you're probably going to need WineX
<Levander> luciux, no, hostname can't alter the fqdn, it can only alter the hostname
<Cube-ness> anybody know why recent updated to hoary have made gnome very slow?
<luciux> Levander: and the same domainname the_name
<Levander> luciux, no, "man domainname" explicitly says u can't
<sprongie> domainname is a NIS thing
<sprongie> not relevant to dns
<Levander> oh yeah, i was thinking dnsdomainname
<Levander> i'm not using nis
<Levander> it says it can't on it's man page under "The FQDN" section
<luciux> Levander: i see.. what about altering your /etc/hosts?
<sprongie> hostname
<Levander> luciux, to what?
<Levander> i saw that on the man page, no idea what to alter it to
<sprongie> you don't really "have" a domain name
<sprongie> you have a default search domain
<luciux> Levander: to specify your right fqdn
<Steve_G4> is it better to run a game natively in Linux, if available, than to run it through WineX?
<Levander> sprongie, yeah I do, it's local, it's my home network, have dns set up for it
<mystify> anyone ever heard of cedega?
<crimsun> Steve_G4: absolutely.
<crimsun> mystify: it's just the newer version of winex
<mystify> where do i get it?
<Levander> luciux, but how to I alter it to specify my right fqdn?
<crimsun> www.transgaming.com
<mystify> i tried transgaming.com
<sprongie> you buy it
<Steve_G4> I saw that the Doom 3 demo for Linux can be patched and made into the full version
<mystify> you gotta buy it?
<sprongie> yes
<mystify> how much is it?
<sprongie> cheap.  check their prices
<mystify> hmm...
<sprongie> personally i just dual boot
<sprongie> i guess if you have an EQ addiction and still like to chat, winex is for you
<luciux> Levander: if you say on /etc/hosts which is you fqdn for your ip it could work, doesn't it?
<Levander> luciux, do I assume every time I'm looking for my own machine that it's asking for the name of 127.0.0.1, and change the FQDN of that ip from localhost.localdomain, to what it should be, bread.highhat.net?
<Levander> luciux, i'm trying to figure out how to put my correct FQDN in hosts.  I don't know the format to use.
<sprongie> you ADD that hostname.  you dont ever want to get rid of localhost
<Levander> sprongie, cool, i'm gonna try it
<mystify> ok, how cheap are we talking cedega?
<mystify> it says i gotta subscribe on it for 6 months! and thats $30...i just want cedega...
<Levander> sprongie, yes! that worked! only thing a little different than just adding an entry for bread.highhat.net was that I had to remove the bread alias for localhost.localdomain!
<Levander> thanks sprongie
<luciux> Levander: IP fqdn hostname
<Levander> and thanks luciux
<Levander> luciux, yeah, i got it, thanks for your help!
<luciux> Levander: you're welcome
<luciux> Levander:  :)
<sprongie> Levander: you probably want to keep the unqualified alias.  you can stick it on a different line if it's preferring the short name and you really need the fqdn
<Steve_G4> are there any free alternatives to Cedega?
<sprongie> mystify: i dont think it stops working when the subscription's out
<sprongie> mystify: you just dont get updates
<crimsun> Steve_G4: not as fully-featured: wine
<Levander> sprongie, hostname --fqdn didn't work until I removed the bread alias from localhost, but I think I did what your saying, I added the bread alias to bread.highhat.net
<crimsun> Steve_G4: then again, wine is much more general-purpose than cedega
<sprongie> dunno tho, maybe it does timebomb
<mystify> wait, what?
<Levander> sprongie, that what u mean?
<sprongie> Levander: ahhh i see.  yah that'll work too
<Steve_G4> what would happen if i ran Wine on a PPC, then used it to run a Windows app?
<Steve_G4> would that work at all?
<mystify> i have wine, how do i get it to work? (give me example of microsoft program taht works with wine)
<Steve_G4> download Internet Explorer
<sprongie> office works nice, i'm told
<sprongie> so does IE
<Steve_G4> how about Microsoft AntiSpyware? :-P
<SiRrUs> crossover is the way to go :)
<sprongie> Steve_G4: actually that might not.  scanner probably would work, the rest puts in some pretty low level hooks
<Levander> sprongie, any idea how those system calls work?  I'm thinking it must know my hostname from /etc/hosts, which is bread.  Then it looks up the fqdn, using hosts first since that's how nsswitch.con is set up to do, and in hosts it finds that bread is *now* an alias for highhat.net? Is that prolly how it works?
<Levander> knows hostname from /etc/hostname*
<mystify> so is there any alternative nonpaying way of getting cedega?
<emberly> I am trying to follow these instructions to enable japanese input in ubuntu, but the instructions say to edit my .gnomerc file... and I don't know where that file is or where it should be.   where is my .gnomerc file?
<emberly> the instructions I'm trying to follow are here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JapaneseInputHowto
<sprongie> Levander: i'm not sure what the resolution order for the hosts file is, but i think it's just the first one it hits
<mystify> im just a kid trying to get city of heroes to work
<Levander> sprongie, well 127.0.0.1 is before bread.highhat.net, so it's not just order?
<sprongie> Levander: and they're all 127.0.0.1?  not sure then
<Levander> sprongie, no, first is 127.0.0.1 as localhost, then my private ip 192.168.... as bread
<emberly> is the .gnomerc file supposed to be in my home directory?
<sprongie> on my old box, it would prefer to resolve as ipv6 first, so i'd see a lot of connections from ::1 in my logs
<sprongie> exposed a lot of ipv4 assumptions in my log parsing scripts ;)
<Levander> sprongie, but you know, I'm thinking if I just took out the bread alias of localhost, then when the resolver tries to look up bread in the hosts file, it would file.  Then, as configured in nsswitch.conf, it would fall back to looking it up in DNS, and in there it would find bread.
<Levander> sprongie, don't think I needed to add an entry for bread.highhat.net to hosts, just think I needed to remove the bread alias from localhost.localdomain
<sprongie> Levander: that's why, because you're connecting through the 192.168 interface to get it to not show up as localhost.  it's actually going through your NIC, not the loopback
<Levander> what's going through the 192.168 interface?  You think the hostname utility is doing that?
<sprongie> whatever's making you see "localhost" and not "bread"
<Levander> that was hostname (really worried about 2 other apps, but hostname is the simplest example of problem i could find)
<Steve_G4> what is POSIX?
<sprongie> hostname doesnt know anything about your hosts file
<sprongie> it's set by /etc/hostname usually
<Levander> sprongie, when I stop downloading movies off the internet, I can see if router lights flash up when I run host
<crimsun> Steve_G4: http://www.pasc.org/#POSIX
<Levander> but the network driver is prolly optimized to prevent that from happening, i'm guessing???
<Steve_G4> thank you
<sprongie> Levander: yeah it'll hit the nic's internal loopback
<Levander> when I run hostname*
<sprongie> it should flash the nic's blinkenlights
<Levander> sprongie, the nic's loopback is different than some other loopback?
<sprongie> Levander: 127.0.0.1 is a virtual loopback.  all software.
<Levander> sprongie, if that's the case then, /etc/hosts is really a screwy concept then
<sprongie> the internal loopback in the nic is a shortcut that tells it to not send a signal but just queue the packet
<Levander> that's how a lot of programs are using to identify my machine
<sprongie> an external loopback is an actual piece of testing hardware
<Levander> like in the title bar of GNU emacs
<Levander> but, if I use my real, network FQDN on my localhost, all my communications are gonna go through my NIC loopback
<sprongie> should be just as fast
<Levander> oh, u think the NIC loopback is as fast the the virtual software loopback? doesn't sound right, to get to the NIC loopback, u gotta go through the PCI bus
<Levander> the software loopback is prolly all RAM and CPU which is much faster
<sprongie> yep
<Levander> but, i guess I don't really run anything that communications intensive
<Levander> except X-windows??
<mystify> where do i get winex?
<sprongie> x shouldnt be using the network at all
<travisat> bob2: are you here
<sprongie> modern X servers use unix sockets and shm
<Levander> you can run an X application on one machine and display it on another it's so networked
<Levander> what's shm?
<mystify> where can i download wineX?
<Levander> unix sockets are networking
<thr1ce> mystify, google.com
<Levander> sprongie, not sure what u mean?
<sprongie> unix sockets arent networking, they're a fancier version of a pipe
<sprongie> namely a many-to-one pipe
<Levander> in java programming, a socket is what u open for listening to  connections from other machines
<sprongie> that's an inet socket
<Levander> ooohhhhh
<sprongie> there's all kinds of sockets
<Levander> okay, this i did not know
<sprongie> unix and inet are the only ones actually in use
<Levander> but u can run an X application and display it on another, they just switch over and use inet socks when X is doing that?
<Levander> display it on another machine*
<sprongie> yah, X *can* be set up to only ever do unix sockets, but it rarely is
<Levander> so, the way I've got my machine set up, it's possible X would be using my NIC loopback next time I restart it?
<sprongie> X will use unix sockets if you're on the same machine as the X server
<sprongie> er the X client ... er if they're colocated.  you get the idea
<sprongie> unix sockets are sooper-fast
<Levander> sprongie, so X prolly knows how to figure out the same thing that the NIC loopback does?
<Levander> it does the same optimization?
<sprongie> nope, if you set your display to use your hostname, it assumes nothing
<mystify> is there any way to get winex without paying?
<sprongie> that's why you always want to use DISPLAY=:0 and not DISPLAY=bread:0
<goldfish_> i think you only have to pay for support mystify
<goldfish_> winex == cedega?
<mystify> well then where do i get it?
<sprongie> some servers will DWIM it if you do localhost:0 and actually use a unix socket
<sprongie> some wont
<Levander> sprongie, ahha!
<goldfish_> mystify: I dont know :)
<mystify> you have to subscribe to get cedega
<goldfish_> hrmm
<mystify> and i dont have a credit card...
<goldfish_> I was told u only had to subscribe for support
<mystify> do you think you could look into it?
<Levander> sprongie, how u know all this UNIX stuff I'd love to know, u a UNIX admin?
<waseem> hi how do i find the process id for totem
<thr1ce> ps aux
<mystify> well i cant download cedega anyway unless i subscribe...so i guess im sh*t outa luck
<Xenguy> waseem: ps aux |grep totem
<sprongie> Levander: been doing unix of various flavors for about 12 years
<Levander> doing? how? as an admin?
<sprongie> off and on admin
<goldfish_> Levander: Get a good admin book.
<goldfish_> The O reilly, System Administration book is supposed to be good
<mystify> so does anyone know much about cedega?
<thr1ce> will ubuntu run significantly slower than slackware on my machine?
<sprongie> mostly junior admin stuff, never built out a big deployment
<goldfish_> mystify: #cedega
<goldfish_> :)
<sprongie> supported some tho
<Levander> goldfish, no kidding, but I'm never gonna remember all this stuff every time I'm in a random chat room, unless I've used it for 12 years of course
<mystify> the newest version, i guess
<Xenguy> mystify: AFAIK cedega is a proprietary version of WINE, optimized for gamers
<goldfish_> mystify: they have a channel on this server
<goldfish_> yeah
<mystify> oh i c
<goldfish_> also known as winex
<mystify> thx
<sprongie> goldfish_: Unix System Administration is great.  used to call it the red book, i think it's purple now
<thr1ce> anyone...?
<Levander> is that what u do for living, unix admin?
<_colin> i just installed kubuntu and i dont recall setting a root pass
<sprongie> Levander: nope.  i kill spam for a living :)
<Xenguy> _colin: read the FAQ
<Levander> sprongie, Unix System Administration is an O'Reilly book, kinda generic name, be kinda hard to find without knowing publisher
<Levander> and how do u kill spam for a living?
<goldfish_> sprongie: cool, i am only new to linux, but id like to get into the admin scene, might give that book a try
<sprongie> Levander: whoops, i meant "Unix System Administrator Handbook"
<sprongie> i _think_ that's what it's called
<sprongie> my brain is all mush
<goldfish_> Essential Administartion
<mystify> nobody is answering me on that server...hmm...they all must hate me
<Levander> u remember publisher? make it easier to find
<goldfish_> is another good one they have
<sprongie> third edition is purple, has this goofy-ass cartoon on the front
<waseem> does anyone here use totem that can help me out? the problem i have is whenever i go into a website that has a music video/song inside, totem pops up and then a whole bunch of the same error message pop up.
<brandon_> hello
<thr1ce> waseem, no plugins installed?
<waseem> for totem, i dont think so
<thr1ce> man...hoary seems sloooow :(] 
<Levander> sprongie, cool, i made a stick on my desktop
<Levander> how u kill spam for a living.  U use gun? how?
<sprongie> goldfish_: you enjoy getting woken up at 3am?  you dont really want to be a sysadmin if not ;)
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> 3am is my awake time :)
<sprongie> thr1ce: hoary is zooming fast for me
<waseem> thrice, i have no plugins installed
<sprongie> 'course i'm on an athlon64 and using kde
<mystify> nobody is helping me on the cedega cahnnel
<thr1ce> maybe because I'm used to slackware's speed...
<mystify> channel*
<goldfish_> mystify: probably a bad time
<goldfish_> maybe try later
<goldfish_> ?
<mystify> hm...
<waseem> anyone know what i can do?
<waseem> for the problem
<mystify> but does anybody here know of any ways of getting cedega without subscribing?
<thr1ce> nope
<sprongie> mystify: nope, it's a commercial product
<thr1ce> you have to subsribe
<waseem> are there usually any plugins?
<mystify> ugh...
<waseem> for totem?
<thr1ce> codecs
<Xenguy> mystify: I told you it is proprietary; now I'm telling you it is commercial
<mystify> so tell me...once i enter all the information, after paying...can i cancel it after i get cedega?
<sprongie> they do backport to wine, but it's way behind
<Levander> sprongie, no matches at Amazon for Unix System Administrator Handbook
<mystify> cancel the subscription i mean
<thr1ce> mystify, no, you have to pay for it
<thr1ce> it's commercial
<mystify> thx, you said that
<Xenguy> mystify: so you want to take their commercial product, then rip them off?
<Pluk> the source is free though but lacks some things
<mystify> no...i mean cancel my subscription so it doesnt go on and on and on...paying for nothing month after month
<Xenguy> that is mystifying indeed
<sprongie> Levander: s/administrator/administration
<sprongie> Levander: http://www.admin.com/
<thr1ce> root@24:/home/ubuntu # apt-get install Fluxbox
<thr1ce> Reading Package Lists... Done
<thr1ce> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<thr1ce> E: Couldn't find package Fluxbox
<thr1ce> :(
<Xenguy> mystify: oh
<bluebeard> is there a way to disable gnome's window minimizing animation
<mystify> see what i mean?
<Xenguy> mystify: I dunno - I just don't both with the non-free stuff
<Xenguy> mystify: I'm not a gamer anyway, so what do I care
<mystify> oh i c
<mystify> lol
<bob2> travisat: will you keep the bot out?
<Pluk> thr1ce, fluxbox not Fluxbox
<sprongie> thr1ce: try lowercase
<mystify> thx anyways guys
<thr1ce> still doesn't work
<travisat> bob2 yes
<sprongie> thr1ce: sure you have a full sources.list?  shows up in aptitude for me
<membreya_> anyone here use webmin and squid?
<Pluk> did you enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list thr1ce ?
<bob2> travisat: remove.
<AnJellyCue> Webmin yes,  squid no
<waseem> does anyone here use totem and know where to get the plugin for it?
<streetbmx> what plugin
<thr1ce> google
<waseem> for mozilla firefox
<streetbmx> oh :-/
<goldfish_> its on ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish_> i think
<calamari> hi
<goldfish_> hello
<calamari> I'm looking for a weird piece of software.  I connect to my computer remotely via ssh, and I'd like to pop up a message (or even better, communicate) with anyone at the computer locally.  Any ideas on a piece of software for this?
<crimsun> calamari: wall, xmessage, ...
<goldfish_> write
<JDahl> or chat maybe?
<calamari> crimsun: xmessage says "Error: Can't open display:"
<Levander> sprongie, yeah, looks like a great book.  I wonder if it's companion, the Linux Administration Handbook is mroe for me though.  I rarely use any Unix besides Linux
<Levander> added it to my Amazon wish list for safe keeping.
<goldfish_> calamari: try write
<Levander> gotta go bed, late as fuck here.
<Xenguy> calamari: do you have root?  If yes, then you could use 'wall'
<SuperLag> where does the firmware for a Prism54 wireless card need to be put, so Ubuntu can read it when you start the card?
<Xenguy> calamari: that contacts all users logged in
<calamari> write doesn't seem to pop up a message in gnome
<calamari> thanks for the ideas tho.. think I'm getting closer :)
<Agabus> Xenguy - wall is only for the terminal
<Xenguy> Agabus: yep, realizing that now
<Agabus> but its still very cool
<calamari> it is :)
<FlyNavy> Can anyone help with an installation display problem?
<Agabus> i'd like to know how to send a message to users in GNOME/KDE aswell, but i gotta run to dinner, let me know if u figure it out
<calamari> okay, thanks :)
<AnJellyCue> FlyNavy,  Sup ?
<FlyNavy> I installed Ubuntu without prob.  On boot, get to what should be login screen.  Screen looks segmented and cursir disappears on several parts left to right
<goldfish_> x server is fsailing
<goldfish_> you got an nvidia card FlyNavy ?
<goldfish_> hi dazed_
<FlyNavy> I have a Rage Mobility M3 on a dell laptop
<dazed_> GOLDFISH_!
<calamari> aha.. crimsun was right, xmessage works!  I needed to ssh -X
<dazed_> im at my buddies house...we got like 3 laptops my nix box his winblows box linked up
<dazed_> its sick
<calamari> zenity also works :)
<calamari> although.. since I'm connecting from my local machine, it could be a false positive
<goldfish_> dazed_: cool
<dazed_> i know right
<mrproper> I just upgraded my copy of Ubuntu to Horay, but now the maximum resolution has shrunk.
<dazed_> u know anything about filesharing with windows t0 linux
<dazed_> or vice a versa
<goldfish_> nope
<AnJellyCue> Yup
<dazed_> i gto it down the hard way
<dazed_> but im thinking there has to be an easier way
<calamari> dazed: I had samba working at one point but it's broken now, for unknown reasons.. sorry :)
<dazed_> yeah i got samba installed
<AnJellyCue> That is how i fileshare,   using Samba
<dazed_> but all that is
<AnJellyCue> easy as :)
<dazed_> is support to get on the network
<dazed_> its not like it has an explorer to view all comps on the network
<dazed_> and brows
<dazed_> i have to mount the shared folders onto my drive
<calamari> it did when it was working for me
<dazed_> ok
<dazed_> well i got samba
<dazed_> how do i run the client?
<calamari> I opened up Network (from Computer)
<dazed_> well that would require me to be on gnome desktop
<dazed_> im currently on flux
<calamari> oic :)
<viper12> evening/morning all.
<revildab> has anyone tried to install the amarok music player in ubuntu? if so, did you manage to get it working and how
<viper12> that requires KDE libraries revildab
<revildab> well, i've found the corresponding ubuntu libraries
<revildab> but no go
<viper12> there are some 'howto' stuff in the forums regarding that if I remember correctly, but I'm a "gnomer" and haven't so someone else is gonna havta' answer that one.
<revildab> ahh alright, ill have a look see but thanks anyway
<viper12> g'luck on that....its a cool player.
<dazed_> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest //192.168.1.101/MySharedFolder /share
<dazed_> Could not resolve mount point /share
<dazed_> anyone know what that means
<viper12> do you have that folder created on the local machine yet?
<dazed_> hahah
<dazed_> there we go
<viper12> :)
<dazed_> idiot
<dazed_> <---
<viper12> nope.......I fub'd that one with NFS the first time same way. lmao
<mrproper> How do I get scrnsaver.h?
<dazed_> got this one now
<dazed_> 15364: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<dazed_> SMB connection failed
<viper12> that one......gah.  I thought about smb, but with all 'ubuntu' all the time on the 4 machines here, I went NFS.
<mrproper> Can someone tell me if they have scrnsaver.h?
<calamari> mrproper: maybe.. where should it be?
<mrproper> calamari, I think I may have found the bug.
<FlyNavy> Anybody else help with display problems at boot?
<viper12> My guess here dazed would be that one one of the machines the share isn't setup properly.......but why/how? shakes head. dont know.
<viper12> what is the problem FlyNavy ?
<calamari> oh yeah.. since we're on the topic of networking... is there any concept of internet connection sharing for linux?
<FlyNavy> Viper12, have what should be login screen but divided into sections and cursor disappears and reappears at different parts of screen.
<FlyNavy> Screen is divided into about 4 uneven vertical columns
<viper12> nods.  is this a hoary or warty install? (xfree or xorg?), what video card as well.
<FlyNavy> I have a Rage Mobility 128 card.  First tim eloading Ubuntu.  X11 file says XF86config-4
<FlyNavy> Been about 5 years since playing w/ linux, so I have forgotten a lot
<viper12> okay, so you're on the stock warty 4.10 build, and using xfree for that.  you need to use an editor to open XF86config-4 file to see what settings (specifically the monitor vertical and horizontal settings are listed.)  Just from the description, it sounds as the monitor settings are incorrect for the 'type of monitor you're using.
<viper12> the file is located in the /etc/X11 directory. (btw.)
<mrproper> Does Horay have the nifty shadow effects with xorg?
<fsc> mrproper, yeah if you've got a nvidia card
<viper12> I've got some of that enabled via my nvidia stuff mprop
<mrproper> fsc, How do I enable it?
<calamari> cool, think I found something on that linux ics :) http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/misc/ipmasq.html
<FlyNavy> I opened earlier and removed all resolutions except 800X600.  Although, the log file showed this strange adjustment to 130 HZ
<LinuxPie> join #fedora
<fsc> mrproper, setup your xorg.conf file to use Composite extension, and then use xcompmgr
<goldfish_> LinuxPie: why?
<mrproper> fsc, How do I do that stuff?
<viper12> its NOT resolutions you need to worry aobut here FlyNavy.  Its the vertical and horizontal frequency settings.  check your monitor's manual or google the monitor to get those, and then compare them to what is listed in the device section.
<FlyNavy> Roger that.  Do I have to list range or just set specific frequency?
<LinuxPie> :>
<viper12> FlyNavy:  here is an example. (don't use these, just look for the similar lines.  and then compare what you have in the file to what the  monitor NEEDS.
<viper12> Section "Monitor"
<viper12> 	Identifier	"ENVISION"
<viper12> 	HorizSync	30-95
<viper12> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<viper12> 	Option		"DPMS"
<FlyNavy> Thanks.  Remember seeing that.  Will give it a shot.  Log file showed starting in those and then adjusting to much higher frequency.
<viper12> I'm betting the install misidentified your monitor.  (The garbage you're looking at on bootup is typical for incorrect sync settings.)
<viper12> and np
<dazed_> well its time for me to pass out
<dazed_> so niggaz
<dazed_> keep it rteal
<FlyNavy> I'll check dell.  this is a laptop.  Identified as Toshiba.
<viper12> taker easy dazed.
<mrproper> Anyone have the lines for xorg.conf to enable composting?
<viper12> laptops can be persnickety....as are some flatpanels........
<esher> whats the difference between latest ubuntu hoary and latest gnoppix 0.9.90b1 Hoary ?
<viper12> mrproper, I remember seeing a mention of the compositing in the forums...you might want to put that keyword in ubuntu's web forums.
<dazed_> i have a laptpo and a flat pannel...both work great
<viper12> esher.........huh?
<dazed_> but its probably the geforce fx5900 in each
<goldfish_> i had trouble with laptop
<viper12> dazed the issues are sometimes a combo with dell using that stupid brookdale video chipset.
<goldfish_> geforce 5550
<goldfish_> dell
<dazed_> yeah
<dazed_> dell
<goldfish_> YES!
<goldfish_> DELL!
<viper12> lol.
<mrproper> xcompmgr isn't installed by default?
<viper12> I fixed my dell issues finally.  e17fp and dimension 2400 finally working. (Dad's happy as hell, as he got to kiss mcafee and adaware and spybot and .and.and. good bye.  lol
<togs> having trouble getting a PC to see the internet. Can get a local IP from modem fine, but can't get onto the net. Anybody able to assist?
<viper12> I don't believe so mrproper.......isn't that to be used with specific types of video cards?
<viper12> togs, what type of modem?
<viper12> cable/dsl/phone line?
<togs> D-Link DSL300+
<togs> ah ADSL
<crimsun> mrproper: for hoary? no
<goldfish_> togs: might need a firmware upgrade?
<viper12> okay togs...is the adsl setup to give out DHCP? (assign addresses?)  If so, you need to change the network device on ubuntu's machine to dhcp and it should work.
<goldfish_> I had that trouble on windws
<goldfish_> with a dlink
<togs> gets a 192 IP ok, but not the 203 IP i need for the net
<Kly> www.otomotivshow.com
<togs> This is on a low spec box without a GUI, going for server. Ubuntu on desktop goes OK
<togs> DHCP works, gets local addresses OK
<viper12> togs, do you know how to use iwconfig tools?  you can manually via iwconfig ifconfig set the device to get dhcp.
<togs> iw is a new one
<sockler> hey viper12 thanks for the help yesterday
<viper12> my pleasure sockler
<sockler> i would have your children if i was a lonely girl
<togs> i've been ifup and ifdowning all day though :P. I'll give iwconfig a shot
<viper12> yeah togs, just type iwconfig --help and it will give you the options, and without any comments it will list the current settings of the network devices.
<calamari> can't run new apps for some reason.. restarting X
<togs> thanks guys, will be back one way or the other :)
<viper12> but yer not sockler and I'm relieved. lmao
<viper12> take care togs.....
<viper12> oh togs
<Rocco> can anybody tell me what i've to do to get rights to change scaling_cur_freq?
<viper12> there is good info in the forums on setting up via command line with those.  just put them in search in the forums or ubuntu's pages.
<JDahl> maybe off-topic, but did anyone here try any of the ggz clients for ubuntu? Does it even work? I wanted to try it, but the client seems to freeze as soon as I try to connect to the server
<viper12> Rocco, other than using "sudo" prefacing the command, not sure what you're looking for.
<Rocco> viper12: watch: root@nbmini:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq # echo 800000 > scaling_cur_freq bash: scaling_cur_freq: Keine Berechtigung
<viper12> nods. don't have an answer.  <<<is honest at the least. :)
<Rocco> viper12 any idea?
<sockler> hey anyone know how to get nmap to work on ubuntu
<viper12> brb
<Rocco> okay
<crimsun> sockler: it works by default...
<epslaptop> how do you turn off the damned new window thingy on gnome
<epslaptop> I've changed the option in gconf-editor but it doesn't change anything
<sockler> not for me, says i dont have the right compiler
<sockler> i find it odd that ubuntu doesnt have gcc
<crimsun> sockler: build-essential
<epslaptop> mdk doesn't come with it either
<crimsun> sockler: not everyone using a desktop-oriented Linux distribution needs a C compiler by default.
<goldfish_> apt-get it
<epslaptop> nautilus, how do you turn off the new window thing?
<goldfish_> epslaptop: it's on ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish_> in tricks section
<Rocco> epslaptop, do you run ubuntu on a notebook?
<viper12> back.
<membreya_> lo viper12
<Rocco> fine.
<sockler> ok then how do i install nmap without a compiler?
<Rocco> viper12: so, any idea
<epslaptop> Rocco no, but I'm looking at doing it :P
<epslaptop> (on 2k atm, with ubuntu on a desktop)
<epslaptop> haven't had the best luck with ubuntu on laptops :(
<viper12> hey mem, crimsun...........no rocco.  crimsun would be my suggestion for help on that one.
<Agabus> calamari - so have u got the messaging working?
<Rocco> may you answer my question please viper12
<bestadvocate> anyone tried out graveman 3.8?
<crimsun> sockler: apt-get install nmap nmapfe
<bestadvocate> nothing is working in it for me
<crimsun> sockler: you don't need a C compiler to install compiled packages.
<togs> did somebody want to tell me soething before I plugged the plug?
<goldfish_> apt-get install gcc
<viper12> Rocco...just looking at the command......I'm not familiar with what you're trying to do.  it looks to be a command with re-directs to change the cpu settings, correct?
<togs> iwconfig was no good, btw
<viper12> what was wrong togs?
<Rocco> viper12 right. yesterday it worked perfectly, but today i dont have the rights.....
<epslaptop> thanks goldfish_, looks like a good guide :)
<calamari> Agabus: don't think so
<togs> got an ubuntu box going as a server, it DHCPs and gets 192 addresses assigned, but I can't get it out onto the net
<sockler> crimsun: that command didnt gwork for me
<calamari> Agabus: I used xmessage, but I suspect I was seeing the message popup though the ssh tunnel
<goldfish_> epslaptop: it is :)
<viper12> crimsun, could you scroll up a bit to Rocco's command line question?  I'm not completely sure why his 'rights' would change overnight.......unless something got updated.
<togs> the crap thing is I gotta swap out cables and keyboards and monitors to try stuff :(
<epslaptop> I just set my father up with ubuntu, second install I've done with it - so quickly learning things so I can answer his questions :P
<Agabus> calamari - yeh i just ssh'd into my computer and got xmessage working aswell
<viper12> togs, is the modem ALSO set up as a dhcp server?
<togs> yeah, it's not a router or firewall, just a DHCP modem
<Hkloser> my ALS300 sound card doesn't work on ubuntu (or any other linux distro i've tried). OSS say they support it, does it come with ubuntu?
<Rocco> viper12 i always changed my cpufreq manually. yesterday i installad powernowd and it worked. but after rebooting it didn't work anymore, so i deleted it, bu now i can even change cpufreq manually
<viper12> aha.  the modem is doing dhcp, and you also have a dhcp enabled server?  My bet is you need to go into the router config and turn that off there, so the server is the only machine getting the ip..
<calamari> Agabus: I'd need to connect from another computer to know for sure
<sid77> hi
<togs> it DHCP's ok with winXP, assigns my 203.x.x.x IP
<crimsun> sockler: which command didn't?
<togs> the weird thing was it picked up the 203 IP when installing
<viper12> here crimsun:  I copied it for Rocco :   root@nbmini:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq # echo 800000 > scaling_cur_freq bash: scaling_cur_freq: Keine Berechtigung
<sockler> apt-get
<FlyNavy> Viper12,  thanks for help.  Not perfect, but got me in.  Will work more later.
<viper12> cool FlyNavy
<crimsun> viper12: thanks.
<viper12> togs, did you get my 'bit' about the server AND the router using dhcp?
<crimsun> Rocco: are you positive that's the file you're supposed to write to?
<viper12> and sure crimsun.  my 'boggle' on the deal is the disappearing rights bit.  The ONLY thing that I can think of is that something 'updated' tween then and now that's changed the way things work, but I confess ignorance as to 'why'.
<crimsun> Rocco: given the semantics, it doesn't make sense to write to the current frequency, which an ls -l /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq confirms
<togs> viper12, i did. If you mean my ADSL modem by router. So are you saying I need to turm off the dhcp server on the ubuntu box?
<Rocco> crimsun ???
<viper12> one or the other togs.  If the router/modem is working fine as a dhcp server, then the ubuntu box doesn't really need to.
<crimsun> Rocco: what are you trying to do?
<sockler> crimsun: i entered the apt-get command and it said it couldnt find package
<goldfish_> sockler: have you added extra repositires?
<Rocco> crimsun i always changed my cpufreq manually. yesterday i installad powernowd and it worked. but after rebooting it didn't work anymore, so i deleted it, bu now i can even change cpufreq manually
<togs> yeah, on the ubuntu desktop, i use ipmasq to forward. So how do I turm off dhcp server on the ubuntu box?
<crimsun> sockler: are you running warty or hoary?
<crimsun> sockler: nmapfe is in universe
<sockler> warty
<crimsun> sockler: nmap is in main
<calc> i'm running grumpy i'm from the future :)
<crimsun> calc: you sly wench
<sockler> thats all gibberish to me
<goldfish_> sockler: www.ubuntuguide.org
<the_grey_ghost> sockler use Aptitude search
<crimsun> sockler: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<viper12> okay, backtracking a minute here togs.  First, why do you want something other than the 'modem' to be the DHCP server?  Second, if you enabled the ubuntu box to be the dhcp server, then just 'undo' what you did.
<the_grey_ghost> sudo aptitude search <package name> will tell you if the package is in the database
<crimsun> Rocco: any reason you removed the powernowd package?
<soren9580> anyone know how to run an expect script in cron?
<togs> err. I don't need anything else to dhcp serve. And I haven't done anything (at least I think) to enable dhcp serving
<Rocco> yes, crimsun, it didn't run any more, and i dont have the time to search the error. so i decided to remove it and controll the cpufreq manually again
<crimsun> Rocco: I think it's probably easiest to reinstall powernowd
<viper12> okay, so on the non-gui ubuntu 'slow' box, if you do an iwconfig, what does it report?  (is the device setup with a static address?
<togs> reports nothing. it's not wireless
<viper12> ifconfig then
<Rocco> crimsun ok, i try, but i need help by installing it.... i need only a little command. wait a minute please
<togs> ifconfig says no static IP. and if I do ifdown and ifup on the eth device, it successfully gets an IP from the ADSL modem. problem is that it still can't get to the net
<viper12> just a minute togs.
<togs> np
<sockler> Package nmap is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sockler> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sockler> is only available from another source
<crimsun> sockler: is the main repository enabled?
<Rocco> viper12, i geht following error:
<Rocco> root@nbmini:/home/lukas # dpkg -i powernowd_0.90-3ubuntu9_i386.deb
<Rocco> Whle vormals abgewhltes Paket powernowd.
<Rocco> (Lese Datenbank ... 85430 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
<Rocco> Entpacke powernowd (aus powernowd_0.90-3ubuntu9_i386.deb) ...
<Rocco> dpkg: Abhngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von powernowd:
<Rocco>  powernowd hngt ab von module-init-tools (>= 3.1-rel-2ubuntu2); aber:
<AlohaWolf> how do I edit my cron to change what time updatedb runs?
<Rocco>   Version von module-init-tools auf dem System ist 3.1-pre2-2ubuntu3.
<Rocco> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von powernowd (--install):
<Rocco>  Abhngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
<Rocco> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<Rocco>  powernowd
<Rocco> uuups sorry :)
<crimsun> Rocco: it's best to do: apt-get install powernowd
<sockler> main restricted or unrestricted?
<crimsun> sockler: main restricted universe
<Rocco> crimsun this way doesn't work. he asks for the ubuntu-cd then, which i dont have
<sockler> yeah i enabled the universe ones
<sockler> it didnt work so i enabled them all, still doesnt work
<crimsun> Rocco: do you have a live Internet connection on the Ubuntu machine?
<Rocco> crimsun, there is only a little additional command, which ignores the version..... i cant find it any more. yes, i have inet
<crimsun> sockler: are you using apt-get, aptitude, dselect, or Synaptic?
<sockler> i used synaptic to enable
<sockler> and aptget in command
<crimsun> Rocco: then use Synaptic to disable the cd-rom source and to enable the Internet-based one(s), then Reload
<crimsun> sockler: did you remember to Reload in Synaptic (or apt-get update)?
<sockler> lol didnt do it after enabling
<sockler> thanks
<togs> while im here, what's pcimia, or something like that? that's laptop stuff, yeah?
<goldfish_> think so
<crimsun> togs: yeah, peripheral connector standard(s) for laptops
<Rocco> root@nbmini:/home/lukas # apt-get install powernowd [bash]  Following packages doesn't perform the dependence: powernowd: depends on: module-init-tools (>= 3.1-rel-2ubuntu2) but 3.1-pre2-2ubuntu3 should be installed
<togs> oky, so pcimia errors on desktop boxes are because they're not laptops?
<crimsun> Rocco: please apt-get update
<Rocco> i did already crimsun
<azriel0184> togs, yes. and i always wondered why a desktop install included the pcmcia stuff...
<homer2> hmm
<goldfish_> hi
<homer2> when setting up eggdrops in an ubuntu box, it says i need tcl 8.6.4 when i have 8.6.9 installed
<homer2> 8.4.6 and 8.4.9 respectivly
<viper12> afk a few minutes.
<membreya_> anyone here have experience with configuring squid and using apt-get?
<membreya_> just looking at my access.log it says tcp_miss meaning that the proxy isn't caching it cos the local system has it cached
<crimsun> Rocco: do you have the warty-security line uncommented, too?
<membreya_> but my system doesnt have it cached :|
<crimsun> Rocco: err, you don't have to worry about that last question. Apologies.
<Rocco> don't understand crimsun..... but i've installed module-init-tools_3.1-pre2-2ubuntu3_i386.deb now manually, still the sam error message
<crimsun> Rocco: the problem is that you have mixed warty and hoary sources.
<crimsun> 3.1-pre2-2ubuntu3 is from warty; 3.1-rel-2ubuntu2 is from hoary.
<Rocco> crimsun: really!? and this means.....?
<crimsun> Rocco: did you dist-upgrade to hoary? i.e. are you running hoary?
<dewey> ok using live cd I could not get past here:  Entering run level 2; Saving VESA state:  ?
<Rocco> crimsun: never heard anything about hoary and warty.... :-/
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> poor Rocco
<goldfish_> :/
<Rocco> what shells :D
<crimsun> Rocco: dpkg -l libc6|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<Rocco> crimsun: 2.3.2.ds1-13ub
<crimsun> ok, so that's the version of libc6 from warty
<crimsun> now why is module-init-tools from hoary installed?
<Rocco> ...dont know...?
<crimsun> Rocco: please paste /etc/apt/sources.list onto http://pastebin.ca
<Rocco> crimsun: so i need this module from warty, right?
<Rocco> crimsun: root@nbmini:/home/lukas # /etc/apt/sources.list onto http://pastebin.ca .... bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Keine Berechtigung
<Rocco> crimsun: (means: no rights....the same error, when i try to change my cpufreq)
<crimsun> Rocco: you have to open a web browser (mozilla-firefox), go to http://pastebin.ca, and copy and paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> Rocco: don't try to execute it
<Benoni> Can someone confirm that openssh for Ubuntu Hoary is *not* built with GSSAPI support?
<crimsun> Benoni: correct.
* Benoni pouts.
<Benoni> OK, thanks crimsun.
<epslaptop> welp got ubuntu working nicely :)
<epslaptop> detected all drivers... only using vesa at the moment but no need for anything else at this stage
<epslaptop> apart from that, impressive :P
<membreya> can someone help me with some information on my squid config.. getting new packages via synaptic, and the packages are showing in the access.log as a miss meaning that the local machine has them cached and the proy isn't used...yet my local machine doesnt have them cached.  is there any reason for this ?
<crimsun> that's odd terminology for a miss
<Rocco> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/6926
<crimsun> usually a hit indicates that it is cached
<crimsun> a miss indicates that it isn't and thus has to refer upstream
<devdude> Has anyone had problems with synergy under hoary? doesnt connect to client since upgraded from warty.
<crimsun> devdude: 1.0.14-1?
<devdude> 1.0.14
<crimsun> Rocco: ok, you need to comment out that first line
<crimsun> Rocco: put a '#' at the beginning of the line
<Rocco> crimsun.....deb cdrom....
<crimsun> Rocco: yes.
<Rocco> done, crimsun
<Rocco> crimsun.... i don't understand..... powernowd workes fine after installing, but no more after rebooting,
<jeavis> Hi
<MyNameIsChris> Hello jeavis
<jeavis> How to uninstall a software?
<crimsun> Rocco: I don't know anything offhand, sorry.
<crimsun> Rocco: have you looked at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CPUFreqModuleLoading
<MyNameIsChris> jeavis: What software?
<jeavis> mysql
<jeavis> MyNameIsChris: mySQL
<Rocco> crimsun thank you very much. i will have a look at it afterwards.....cu, and thanks again
<MyNameIsChris> jeavis: apt-get remove packagename if you downloaded it as a package
<jeavis> MyNameIsChris: Thank you very much
<MyNameIsChris> jeavis: np
<dims> hi
<dims> can anyone help on setting up XFCE4 instead of Gnome on Ubuntu distribution?
<MyNameIsChris> sudo apt-get install xfce
<dims> I have downloaded XFCE4 from synoptic
<MyNameIsChris> Can't help you then, apt-get does everything for you
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> i have dowloaded Enlightenment but it doesn't appear in GDM
<dims> ok, I ll try this way, sorry I am new to this, quiet impressed with Ubuntu
<_4strO> hi all ^^
<jeff_> dims
<jeff_> i can help you set up xfce my man
<jeff_> first off, un install xfce4 from synoptic
<jeff_> that verison is an old verison
<MyNameIsChris> _4str0: Hello
<steve_> can anyone give me a list of their hoary sources
<dims> how do I uninstall?
<jeff_> just open up synoptic and de select it
<dims> ok, let me try
<_4strO> :)
<wheelbarr> I'm trying to boot from the hoary live CD on a toshiba 2210CDT and all I get is the mouse, works fine, but nothing else. Checked the web site and the 2210CDT is said to work fine. Any ideas ?
<jeff_> once you have that done, click on this link and follow it step by step. it should have you finished in no time
<[Zenith] > dims, or you can use apt-get remove "package"
<steve_> can anyone give me a list of their hoary sources
<virtuald> meew
<viper12> gads.
<jeff_> dims: this page should get you the newest verison. you'll need to compile from source, though
<jeff_> but its simple step by step directions that even i could figure out.
<jeff_> http://www.tuxme.com/node/358
<viper12> sometimes troubleshooting via text/typing is WORSE than a friggin' game of telephone. shakes head.
<viper12> <vent mode off.
<dims> jeff, in synoptic I remember it install the whole lot of other stuff when I marked xfce4, how do i get rid off it all, then?
<jeff_> dont worry about that
<the_grey_ghost> is there a free hardware testing program on the internet
<jeff_> see, im pretty sure the verison in synptoic is 4.0
<jeff_> you probally want 4.2
<jeff_> just de select all the xfce packages, the rest are probally going to be helpful when you compile the sources
<jeff_> k once that is done, goto http://www.tuxme.com/node/358 and follow step by step
<dims> yes 4.2, OK
<jeff_> you'll be up and running the cholerstrol free enviroment in no time
<the_grey_ghost> I have allot of buggy hardware to analyse. Ie where does the memory tester in Grub come from?
<the_grey_ghost> Just Use ICE
<the_grey_ghost> Why Xfce?
<jeff_> if you need any help just le tme know
<jeff_> i duno i like the feel of it
<jeff_> use the mouse wheel to use between desktops
<jeff_> to each his own though
<the_grey_ghost> True
<dims> thanks, jeff
<jeff_> website is helping?
<heyrhett> how do i set up the contrib repo?
<membreya> do get apt-get to install all files including "recommended packages" is it apt-get install -f ?
<membreya> nevermind :P
<xinel> okies im trying to set up my epson stylus c45 usb printer, ive read through the forums but haven't been able to get it working, ive got cups and foomatic installed any ideas?
<selinium_> hi all, anyone able to help with getting a plam os device talking to ubuntu?
<selinium_> palm even
<selinium_> hi all, anyone able to help with getting a palm os device talking to ubuntu?
<MyNameIsChris> which Palm?
<MyNameIsChris> Say z72 and I can help
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: The ique 3600 from garmin.
<Myrtti> could you recommend me a good sftp / scp / ftp program with a tolerable GUI?
<MyNameIsChris> Okay, have you tried gpilot?
<membreya> Myrtti: gftp? :P
<scolbe> heh.. did an upgrade from warty to hoary and synaptic managed to uninstall it self.. ;)
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> membreya: one of those programs without .desktop-file?
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: I have but I cant get it to talk! The gpilot conduit is supposed to support the ique. it is probably a settings thing. Or it isnt detecting the cradle or soomething?
<MyNameIsChris> I know
<MyNameIsChris> One second
<MyNameIsChris> Do a lsusb while I find it
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: ANother new command learnt! CHeers
<MyNameIsChris> Well, there is a devices.xml file somewhere. Add the vendor and device id to it. I'll keep looking for it but you try too
<MyNameIsChris> Got it
<MyNameIsChris> /usr/share/gnome-pilot/devices.xml
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: LOL give me a chance! :P
<MyNameIsChris> You should be able to work it out from what is alread in the file
<MyNameIsChris> I am on a roll
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Ok one mo.
<Echylo> how to get win32 codecs again?
<Echylo> marillat or what was it?
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: It is already in there, the third one down.
<MyNameIsChris> Some Vendor and device ids?
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: <!-- Garmin Ique 3600 -->
<selinium_> <device vendor_id="091e" product_id="0004"
<Echylo> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<MyNameIsChris> What does your lsusb say?
<Echylo> is this the corret marillat?
<Echylo> correct*
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: I have just got to find it again. Too many windows!
<MyNameIsChris> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc., vendor=0830,device=0061
<MyNameIsChris> That is mine
<MyNameIsChris> 0830:006 is the important part
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0403:fc82 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd
<MyNameIsChris> Sure that is it?
<MyNameIsChris> Add <device vendor_id="0403" product_id="fc82" />
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Nope but it is the only value showing on the lsusb
<MyNameIsChris> Try adding
<MyNameIsChris> it
<MyNameIsChris> oops
<selinium_> I have just moved the usb to somewhere an old usb1.1 port to see if there is any change in the lsusb
<MyNameIsChris> Okay, I had this problem with my palmOne Zire 72
<MyNameIsChris> Make sure it is on
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 091e:0004 Garmin International looks a bit better!
<dims> jeff?
<MyNameIsChris> Bugger, that is not the problem
<MyNameIsChris> usb?
<MyNameIsChris> Oops
<MyNameIsChris> WHat I meant to say
<MyNameIsChris> ttyusb1?
<dims> when i ran sudo ./xfce4-4.2.0-installer.bin I get an error that compiling installer gui is failed
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: In the gpilot setup it have values for /dev/pilot and /dev/ttys0-3
<MyNameIsChris> Try ttyusb1
<heyrhett> I installed firefox 1.0.1 in /usr/local/firefox, and now i can't install the flash plugin
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/ttyusb1
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Ok, doing it know
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: now even
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Still no joy :(
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: I am using the gpilot druid. Should i be doing this at  command line?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<selinium_> hi da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> anone here on the hoary 2.6.11 kernel got vmware running ?
<da_bon_bon> selinium_: hello
<MyNameIsChris> selinium_: I am out of ideas, they are the two problems I have
<MyNameIsChris> Try creating a udev rule for /dev/pilot
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Now your talking like i konw what i am doing!
<MyNameIsChris> I am not totally sure how to do it in this circumstance. Someone in this channel will know how to write one using the vendor and device ids
<MyNameIsChris> open /etc/udev/udev.rules
<ironwolf> anyone gotten bluetooth to work?  specifically sending a file from ubuntu to a bluetooth phone?
<selinium_> ironwolf: there is loads of stuff on google to try.
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: I have it open and backed up
<MyNameIsChris> I must work it out
<selinium_> k
<MyNameIsChris> I have done it before
<ironwolf> selinium_:indeed, some of it conflicting info.  Hence asking here.
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: :)
<selinium_> ironwolf: Which phone?
<selinium_> ironwolf: is your bluetooth dongle
<selinium_> ironwolf: is you bluetooth dongle
<selinium_> ironwolf: which bluetooth dongle
<selinium_> ironwolf: Sorry
<ironwolf> selinium_: the belkin 100 meter adapter, and a motorola v600 phone.
<selinium_> selinium: have you got the bluetooth working at all?
<selinium_> ironwolf: have you got the bluetooth working at all? is it just your phone?
<ironwolf> selinium_: nothing works yet.
<selinium_> ironwolf: ok
<selinium_> ironwolf: have you looked in synaptic, under bluetooth?
<ironwolf> selinium_: I installed gnome-bluetooth... but so far that's it.
<selinium_> ok
<MyNameIsChris> selinium_: I cannot work it out, is /dev/ttyusb1 there when your pda is on and gone when it is off?
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: I will look.
<ironwolf> selinium_: synaptic gives me gnome-bluetooth
<membreya> lo selinium_ :)
<da_bon_bon> anyone got vmware working on the kernel 2.6.11-1-686 ?
<selinium_> membreya: hi there!
<selinium_> ironwolf: have you got libbluetooth1 installed?
<Cspnico> Hi
<da_bon_bon> anyone got vmware working on the kernel 2.6.11-1-686 ?
<Cspnico> My Xfee86 server doesn't work how i can reeinstall them?
<da_bon_bon> on hoary ?
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Strange? usb0 is there constantly, but when i click sync both 1 and 2 come up aswell
<ironwolf> selinium_: dpkg says yes.
<ironwolf> da_bon_bon: when did 2.6.11-1 come out?
<MyNameIsChris> Try 1 and 2 and if they don't work I am sorry I cannot help
<da_bon_bon> ironwolf: long back
<MyNameIsChris> It worked fo rme
<MyNameIsChris> for me
<P229> is there an ETA for hoary final?
<da_bon_bon> P229: april
<ompaul> P229, April
* ompaul awards da_bon_bon the you typed it faster than me award
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Cheers for the pointers. I will carry on giving it a go!
<ironwolf> da_bon_bon: hadn't appeared on my radar yet.  Checking apt-get dist-upgrade now to see if it's automagically there.
<MyNameIsChris> Good luck, I am sure it is something obvious
<membreya> ooo only one month to go :)
<P229> heh, just in time to provide relief from tax season
<MyNameIsChris> If it is in devices.xml it should work
<ompaul> P229, you could move to somewhere that Tax is October 31
<MyNameIsChris> ompaul: You typed faster, it was the lag that got you
<ompaul> MyNameIsChris, haha
<selinium_> MyNameIsChris: Cheers for all the pointers, the missus has just put breakfast infront of me so I will let you know how I get on in abotu15 mins!
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: :)
<P229> ompaul: what I'd really like is for taxes to stop bleeding me dry
<ompaul> P229, in two words value chain
<da_bon_bon> PLEASE HELP -- quite strange -- http://rafb.net/paste/results/c8oVqc64.html
<P229> ompaul: in my language the two words are "tax break"
<P229> heh
<ompaul> da_bon_bon, ooch
<Keiw> FREE ****** www.otomotivshow.com
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: ??
<P229> ok, where's an op
<ompaul> da_bon_bon, I read that post
<ompaul> s/post/paste
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: and whats the conclusion ?
<ompaul> I am trying to think of something that might be helpful
<da_bon_bon> please, ompaul, i am confused!
<P229> da_bon_bon: do you have the source for kernel 2.6.11-1-686 installed?
<da_bon_bon> P229: i ahve the source for 2.6.11 not 686 - there isnt one
<ompaul> da_bon_bon, http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0007.3/0587.html  <-- this is an old reference to that issue it may explain more background to some of the problem
<P229> da_bon_bon: but what about 2.6.11-1?
* ompaul goes in search of more useful info
<da_bon_bon> P229: i dont think thers something like that too
<ompaul> da_bon_bon,  http://www.faqts.com/knowledge_base/view.phtml/aid/22369/fid/1144  <-- that was the same error with a previous version on debian
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: thanks a lot man
<P229> da_bon_bon: ugh... listen to ompaul
<da_bon_bon> P229: thanks anyways :)
<P229> heh, no problem
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: thats vmware for windows - i am trying to install vmware on linux
<ompaul> da_bon_bon, if you need vmware have you looked at Xen ?
<ompaul> da_bon_bon, ahh
<danny666> hi
<MyNameIsChris> Hello danny
<danny666> can somebody tell me how i can get my soundblaster live 5.1 to play 5.1?
<Madeye> hey, I'm having problem in my internet connection, I can connect to anything except the HTTP, any idea?
<danny666> router?
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: whats Xen ?
<Madeye> danny666, No, ADSL model
<ompaul> da_bon_bon, as far as I can figure out it is FOSS xen I have not had time or opportunity to test it but I know one guy who raves about it - he has been using FOSS since the 80'2
<ompaul> 80's even
<danny666> sorry then i dont know
<ompaul> back before there was a linux
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: and who is that ?
<ompaul> who was using it back then :-) I didn't know him then but barry flanagan the man who brought affordable internet access to Ireland
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: Xen cant emulate windows! :P
<ompaul> da_bon_bon, so be it :)
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: well, i am getting the headers. maybe that will work /?
<TPC> whats the difference between flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree?
<da_bon_bon> ompaul: well, due to lag, i wont be getting ny messages. so, thanks a lot.
<baikonur> hi, can I use the live cd to install ubuntu as you can do it with some versions of knoppix?
<lifeAcolyte> Can I use a regular Debian unstable link in my sources.list?
<ironwolf> baikonur: not on warty/stable, but if you have the live DVD of hoary, then yes.
<AngryClip> if I move my /home dir into a Fat32 fs, will I run into problems? or will there be a noticable speed decrease?
<Ribs> probabily
<Ribs> what would posses you to do such a thing?
<AngryClip> will there by any problems that I am not forseeing, and will it play nice if I set the windows "My documents" folder into the same place?
<Ribs> AngryClip: backup first
<Ribs> I can't see it working
<Ribs> as fat32 has no concept of user ownership
<AngryClip> oh
<Ribs> It's the FS Windows 9x uses, right?
* Ribs is not a M$ expert
<AngryClip> yeah
<Ribs> hell, I'm not a *nix expert either :)
<AngryClip> :P
<Ribs> I can't see it working then
<ompaul> Ribs, it does have a concept of ownershipi it is the anarchy concept the strongest program can do what it likes :)
<AngryClip> never mind, it was just an idea
<AngryClip> lol ompaul
<Ribs> success breeds Mircosoft
<Ribs> tsk tsk
<ompaul> AngryClip, why are you thinking of moving your /home into a fat32 dir?
<lunitik> ompaul: apparently so he can use it for /home/him and his personal stuff on Windows...
<AngryClip> ompaul: because I do a lot of work in /home, and occasionly I need to use it in windows but I forget to move it to the windows partion so it can't access it
<AngryClip> lazyness I guess
<lunitik> ompaul: actually not a bad idea -- if there was less chance of it breaking things  :P
<lunitik> AngryClip: you know there are free ext3 drivers for windows?
<AngryClip> no I didn't
<AngryClip> are they reliable?
<AngryClip> could I point my "My Documents" folder to the /home then?
<ompaul> AngryClip, so write a script that on shutdown copies the relevant files to fat32 or just kill off windows and do all the work from Linux :)
<lunitik> AngryClip: I haven't seen any complaints...
<AngryClip> or would that also bork things up a tad
<lunitik> AngryClip: you can point it anywhere if you grab TweakUI ...
<AngryClip> I do do most of my work in linux ompaul
* ompaul thinks that lunitik may have a point there, I have heard of such beasts
<AngryClip> it's just VB via crossover office sometimes gets unpredictible
<AngryClip> you can point it anywhere without tweakui
<AngryClip> just open up windows explorer, right click on it and choose the path
<mactiny> guys this may be an idiot questioin.. but hpw do u change to root user right after an install
<mactiny> im new
<mactiny> to it all
<mactiny> there didnt seem to be an option ot set the root pass during install
<mactiny> or am i missing something
<ompaul> mactiny, you can launch the "root terminal"
<mactiny> u need a pass for that
<AngryClip> you can give root a password via
<mactiny> yeah
<padraig> mactiny -  http://ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootmodifykernel
<mactiny> thankyou
<lunitik> AngryClip: one example: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<mactiny> greatly appreciated
<padraig> mactiny - actually STOP!
<padraig> wrong url ;-)
<mactiny> k
<mactiny> hehe
<mactiny> ok
<AngryClip> sudo passwd root
<AngryClip> ^^^^
<AngryClip> then you can use the
<AngryClip> su
<AngryClip> as normal
<AngryClip> ty lunitik
<TPC> or just sudo su
<ompaul> mactiny the concept is that you use sudo for root tasks and not give a password to root so youy can sudo su - if you really feel like being root
<TPC> and use your normal pass
<mactiny> you may need to explain.. im new to linux
<mactiny> wat is sudo
<mactiny> what*
<P229> do as superuser
<padraig> mactiny - its worth having a look here -> http://ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<ompaul> mactiny  sudo, sudoedit - execute a command as another user
<mactiny> ok
<AngryClip> lunitik: you can't write with that
<AngryClip> nevermind, when I have finished this module at uni in a few months I can get rid of windows completely
<ompaul> AngryClip, you could have another "segment" of the machine on fat32 where you put work that you "share"
<mactiny> im not sure if developers are here, but what does the future hold for ubuntu
<AngryClip> ompaul: that is what i am doing atm
<tp__> hi, I have a new hoary install on an ibm t42.. I've having problems with reconnecting to my wireless router. Upon reboot wireless comes up fine. If I cycle the router then I lose wireless and can't get it back at all without a reboot?
<ompaul> AngryClip, ahh
<AngryClip> I just thought they could of been a more elgant solution
<Goshawk> doing ls /dev/fb* i find only fb0, where are all the others fbx?
<AngryClip> I shall survive :D but thanks anyway
<kratzer54847> noobs!
<tp__> just for information - I'm a happy ubuntu user on other fixed and wireless computers in our business.
<selinium_> aargh, I have been trying to get ubuntu to talk to my Palm OS iQue 3600 for about 2 hours now.. Help!
<kratzer54847> noobs!
<mactiny> i know you all would argue it is ready already, but when do you think ubuntu will reach a point of maturity whereby itll be a easy change over from xp, with no "Bugs". Lets face it, getting the basics working under windows is much easier.
<mactiny> i really hope itll fulfill its potential
<mactiny> where is the community heading with it
<AngryClip> mactiny: I don't think so tbh, take my laptop for example, in windows if I plug a mouse in then I need to install drivers etc wheras in ubuntu I just plug it in and it worked
<selinium_> mactiny: You sound like a reporter!
<tp__> mactiny: when hardware suppliers pay a fraction of the attention to linux drivers as they do to windows drivers, it may happen
<mactiny> im not
<ompaul> kratzer54847 given the diversity of language finding a new and more impressive statement might be worth exploring :)
<ompaul> doh!
<mactiny> so u say the problem is with hardware suppliers
<mpathy> help! got a problem with hotplug.. my pc freeezes at startup
<tp__> ompaul: how about.. hmm.. I seem unable to answer these questions but have to say something anyway?
<selinium_> ompaul: I think kratzer54847 has found the up arrow!
<tp__> mactiny: I'm saying they could make the situation a lot easier
<ompaul> tp__, yes
<mactiny> yeah i get that
<mactiny> so where is ubuntu heading
<ompaul> mactiny, really the problem is with people buying from suppliers that sell hardware that does not work with linux
<selinium_> mpathy: hotplug freezes on a few things it cant start but will continue on. Have a look at www.ubuntuguide.org for more info
<mactiny> like winmodems
<mactiny> for example
<tp__> mactiny: heres a good example, I just bought a new laptop and chose an ibm t42. It worked pretty much out of the box...
<mpathy> but i disconnected all USB things and it doesnt continue.. even if I wait a hour
<ompaul> mactiny, well I have always insisted on serial just to make the point for over last 10 years
<selinium_> mactiny: As a new ubuntu/linux user i have to say i am impressed with not only the stability, but also the security of linux systems. If people wake up to the fact that if they only use a pc for email and browsing , there is no point install costly microsoft software
<mactiny> do you think it is realistic to think linux can win, considering what is against it
<mactiny> yeah i understand that
<tp__> it's already won.. I may be thinking of a different war though ;-)
<mactiny> the problem is, basic things like installing software are kinda hard compared with windows
<mactiny> haha
<mactiny> the war of numbers*
<_4strO> it seems to be defferent now
<mactiny> well thats the war im thinking of
<selinium_> mactiny: using synaptic i find is easier than installing a MS product
<_4strO> on ubuntu u only have to launch synaptic
<_4strO> and search ur soft
<_4strO> and click install
<mactiny> simply things like, the theme's. I found the main defualt theme to be the only profesional theme
<_4strO> don't have to search on the web
<mactiny> the others were clearly still being developed
<ompaul> it has won - people, in particular microsoft, are going on in the same way, but the change is happening, let us examine for a moment the FireFox situation, it is now over 10% of the browser market, people are wondering is there more of this stuff out there it is happening, it just does not go the way that the Microsofts expect
<_4strO> just search a package name
<selinium_> mactiny: no discs to lose/corrupt. All your software gets updated if available. If a new release is out there you know about it
<spiral> hi
<mactiny> is there a clear line drawn between developed software, and young software
<BeTa> that's strange... here synaptic does not show me anything in categories
<mactiny> is it a thing of simply experience telling you which is good
<ompaul> mactiny, only in the mind of the viewer :)
<BeTa> I'm running warty on ppc
<ompaul> spiral, hi
<tp__> mactiny: although ubuntu is currently losing the 'dropped wireless connection' war
<BeTa> that's strange, in the trail bar, synaptic says "3 packages listed, 1084 installed (...)"
<tp__> mactiny: I think that war may be localised though
<selinium_> mactiny: what would make you choose between mcaffee or a synaptic antivirus product?
<ompaul> tp__, my wifes machine does wireless on warty no problems at all
<mactiny> thats the thing, you have to play for the more "Non enthusiast  " viewpoint for what looks good
<tp__> ompaul: I've got other machines working fine.. this one works for a while but if the wireless is interupted, it won't reconnect without a reboot
<ompaul> mactiny, you defeat your own arguement., the non enthusiast is not going to explore themes or at least will go back to the original
<mactiny> dont you think there should be a clear ine drawn between developed and developing software
<tp__> ompaul.. I'm thinking it might be suspend issues...
<mactiny> well, my point is that the defualt, may be fairly professional, but i dont think the non enthusiast will like it
<ompaul> tp__, try sudo dhclient it might be useful
<mactiny> its to dark
<selinium_> mactiny: Why? Microsoft have been releasing beta software for 20 years
<tp__> ompaul: ok... looking
<mactiny> my point is, that for somone who doesnt know the linux ongoings, and who only has experience in the microsoft world, will find it a huge task to learn which is good and whoch isnt in the linux world dirung vchange over
<ompaul> mactiny, the real situation here is that you are spoilt for choice - you can import your own desktop background, for instance I use nasa images
<macewan> anyone tried poppler with evince?
<mactiny> i think you right
<tp__> ompaul... unfortunately not, just tried rediscovering. can't think why a hard restart would work where updown won't
<jdub> mactiny: that's why we ship the best of the best, so they don't have to choose. :-)
<mactiny> ahha
<mactiny> the thing is you haev to tell people what they need to like, because they dont know themselves
<mactiny> and finding out, takes time and effort
<mactiny> which they may not be willing to gove
<tp__> what does a hard restart do to networking that networking restart and ifupdowns won't
<jdub> sure, but that's what we do
<ompaul> mactiny, and you change car and the indicator is in a different location, the wipers too the petrol tank you adapt there is a minor price for the change - if you are not willing to pay it then maybe just maybe you need to do some more thinking about what it is you need a computer for and why it is you are using one in the first place
<cavediver> Hi guys. Can someone confirm a broken Openoffice2 in Hoary?
<cavediver> I can't install it-.
<mactiny> dont you think a few more "candy" items are needed in the defualt release
<ompaul> cavediver, I can't it worked for me last night
<mactiny> i agree ompaul
<spiral> cavediver: yesterday it worked... and I don't think it is updating right now
<cavediver> Strange.
<mactiny> my point is "non enthusiasts" dont see it that way
<ompaul> mactiny, if you want such things document them, go to the ubuntu site get a logon, join in the ideas pool
<cavediver> I get this:  openoffice.org2-common: Depends: openoffice.org2-core (> 1.9.76) but it is not installable
<selinium_> aargh, I have been trying to get ubuntu to talk to my Palm OS iQue 3600 for about 2 hours now.. Help!
<cavediver> E: Broken packages
<tp__> selenium:what problems you having?
<ompaul> cavediver, can you do apt-get install openoffice.org2-core
<mactiny> well i would prefer to mouth off here :) .. i havent got the time to help with development. The truth is, and i may be wrong, but i think people like ubuntu because its heading strongly in the direction which i am talking about
<ompaul> cavediver, sorry stop
<mactiny> hehe
<mactiny> but that doesnt mean i appreciate what u gusy are doing
<ompaul> cavediver, cavediver do this first - apt-cache search openoffice.org2-core
<selinium_> tp__ I cant get Ubuntu to discover it! I have lsusb it and it shows it has found the iQue but i cant get them to connect
<wheelbarr> I'm trying to boot from the hoary live CD on a toshiba 2210CDT and all I get is the mouse, works fine, but nothing else. Checked the web site and the 2210CDT is said to work fine. Is this the right channel for this  ?
<nburana> #python
<ompaul> cavdiver that should tell you what you want to apt-get
<wheelbarr> ok who do i have to sleep with ?
<ompaul> wheelbarr, yourself?
<wheelbarr> thats not what my wife thinks :/>
<mactiny> i just hope, that ubuntu sees things from the perspective of the client, who are mostly "dumb". They need lots of pretty pictures, and nice sounds to keep their attention. But from my view, and its an unimformed one, it seems that many linux developers see things from their "ooh, do you know what under the bonnet" perspective. Am i worng in thinking that.
<mactiny> thus the enthusiast idea
<selinium_> tp__ The palm conduit devices.xml contians the right refeerences for the iQue. I dont know where to go from here!
<cavediver> ompaul: strange.
<Chipzz> mactiny: part of where you're wrong is that most distributions dont produce code
<cavediver> ompaul: Today i can se or2-common but not org2-core
<mactiny> the point is, linux may be a glorious beast under the bonnet, but it doesnt matter if those that never look under the bonnet are the ones that buy it.
<ompaul> mactiny, I evangelise linux a `lot` I think that that perception is changing, after all who ever got sacked for buying $TLA :) it happens
<mactiny> please explain? i am trying to learn something hear
<Chipzz> if you're talking about implementing new visible features for the sake of the dumb people, that's upstreams task anyway
<mactiny> i guess my main point in speakign with you all here, is to understadnt the linux community
<mactiny> if i think you right, then ill evangelise with you
<jdub> mactiny: i think it's pretty obvious by the way we're doing things that we're not solely concentrating on 'enthusiasts'
<mactiny> yeah, i see that with ubuntu
<mactiny> and it excites me
<jdub> right, so you know the answer to your own question, then, by the looks of it
<tp__> selenium: sorry... can't help :-(
<mactiny> im trying to find out if my excitment is warranted
<mactiny> hehe
<ompaul> mactiny, GNU/Linux is open and a herd of cats as Linus said, so go commit yourself to it
<danny666> i have soundblaster problems can somebody please help?
<selinium_> mactiny: I am a PC enthusiast, not a linux enthusiast. I choose the best programs for the job. Linux has proven to be the best. No viruses, Great support from other users... Unheard of from Windows users, and above above all cost free!
<qosmof> hola :) someone using Radeon 9200SE on hoary with xorg radeon driver? (it crash to me)
<danny666> yes me
<danny666> i am having a radeon 9500pro on ubuntu hoary
<mactiny> how would u all rate the defualt theme out of 1 to 10
<selinium_> mactiny: The cost of a new PC would be in the region of 300-500 pounds cheaper if you used linux instead of MS
<mactiny> how many of you stick ith the defualt theme
<danny666> 7
<mactiny> yeah, the price factor does play a hug epart
<qosmof> danny666, could you paste your xorg.conf in a query please?
<mactiny> and is the theme you are using now packed into the standard ubuntu package?
<selinium_> mactiny: I have stuck with the default theme, but there a loads of theme sites out there, the same as with windows. Just google gnome themes
<spiral> hi
<danny666> qosmf: use this site http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<qosmof> maybe my problem is just about agpgart kernel module, it isn't in /etc/modules
<danny666> it helpt me alot
<qosmof> danny666, ok
<ompaul> mactiny on different boxes I use slightly different themes :) so one of the boxes here is default bog standard no frills etc
<selinium_> tp__ no worries!
<danny666> just do everything exept for fglrxconfig
<danny666> read the notes
<mactiny> thx for answering my questions
<mactiny> i appreciate it
<danny666> if u have a nforce chipset
<selinium_> mactiny: no problems!
<qosmof> i don't want to use the fglrx driver (binary by ati) but the open driver included in xorg (radeon module)
<mactiny> wish u all well with you endeavours
<mactiny> bye
<danny666> why that
<danny666> fglrx driver is better then that
<selinium_> can anyone help with connecting a palm handheld?
<qosmof> danny666, just because 3D is important but not so much, I think I prefer a more "free" system (I don't play games)
<danny666> is tehre noboody who can help me with my soundbladter problem?
<danny666> then u dont need all of this
<danny666> then just rconfigure ur xserver
<danny666> i dont know the exact command to start that
<deadline> hi, can i upgrade ubuntu to debian testing?
<Chipzz> I'm wondering... how often are the ubuntu archives updated? Does ubuntu work in the same way as debian (daily dinsall runs)?
<Chipzz> dinstall even
<Chipzz> deadline: how would that be an UPgrade?
<deadline> Chipzz: ok maybe a downgrade then, but is it possible or not?
<Chipzz> in theory I guess... but do you want to downgrade your packages to the debian testing verions too?
<deadline> yes
<Chipzz> that's not possible, no
<Chipzz> unless you want to put a lot of manual effort in it
<deadline> Chipzz: ok thanks
<Chipzz> deadline: apt will by default only install newer packages, and since the packages in debian testing are all older, it wont downgrade anything
<njs12345> hmm
<deadline> ok
<deadline> what about a apt-get dist-upgrade after replacing the apt-sources with the testing ones?
<ompaulAFK> deadline to try to understand what you are doing why not do apt-cache dump and try to undstand the complexity of the task you are asking of apt
<ompaulAFK> understand even
<ompaulAFK> you want all that stuff to move seamlessly, if you want to write such a program go ahead :)
<deadline> heh ok
<ompaul> deadline, and be aware that you need to identify all the packages on the target machine - so you need to traverse the existing tree of installed matterials hmm
* ompaul figures that deadline just choose not to do it the way deadline proposed, and wonders if ompaul is right ;)
<deadline> lol
<scognito_> hi all
<ompaul> hi one :)
<deadline> im just asking for a friend of mine. i use debian testing myself, thats why i ask...
<cavediver> ompaul: can you pls do a apt-get update and an apt-search openoffice.org2-core ?
<scognito_> which apt sources do you use for mono?
<scognito_> i got:
<cavediver> It doesn't seem to exist for me
<scognito_> Err http://www.getsweaaa.com ./ Packages
<scognito_>   500 Internal Server Error
<ompaulAFK> scognito_, afk means away from keyboard :) and the hoary box is 3.5 miles away from me
<deadline> whats the latest ubuntu kernel image available via apt-get? linux-image-2.6.8-5-386 ? and will installing the latest image + headers be enough for a kernel upgrade?
<scognito_> ompaulAFK, ???
<DeadZed> When will Hoary stable be released
<selinium_> DeadZed: april
<psy__> DeadZed: somewhere in april.
<DeadZed> nice
<DeadZed> its sooo buggy right now
* psy__ looks around his desktop... (what you mean buggy?)
<DeadZed> well , its ok, but ... some things dont work
<DeadZed> I discover new bugs every day
<psy__> do you report them?
<DeadZed> cant be bothered
<DeadZed> I'll check into it
<selinium_> Would anyone know how to connect a palm device?
<psy__> selinium_: with a plug?
<DeadZed> selinium_ hotplug recognised my mp3 player nicely
<DeadZed> so should it rocognise a palm
<selinium_> psy__ :) It would be funny if i hadn't spent 2 hours already!
<DeadZed> selinium_ maybe its some specific devices that hotplug recognises
<DeadZed> ??
<DeadZed> maybe theres some list
<psy__> selinium_: sorry
<tp__> I've added an extra user as an admin user and also added them specficailly in sudoers. I can access 'sudo synaptic' but synaptic from the menu (and other admin tools) won't work - ie don't appear
<selinium_> DeadZed: THere is gnome-pilot that is supposed to do it for you. I have checked my usb and it is definately connecting. Just not as far as transfering data
<selinium_> psy__ no worrries!
<psy__> selinium_ :)
<DeadZed> selinium_ if it shows up under devices then you must be on the right path
<DeadZed> is there a command to identify ALL devices .. like similar to  lspci
<DeadZed> does it take forever to open terminal for everyone?? In Slack it fires up INSTANTLY , but in ubuntu it just takes forever
<DeadZed> :(
<apokryphos> Practically instant for me, though I use konsole.
<DeadZed> should I get konsole instead of that standard one
<apokryphos> It probably won't faster if you're using Gnome.
<DeadZed> k
<DeadZed> apokryphos are you using kde? is it ok in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Pretty sweet, yes.
<DeadZed> how long does it take to install it with adsl
<apokryphos> not long at all; you can get it from the repositories
<neofeed> has Tuxracer always been that tough?
<neofeed> I can't get past the 3rd lap. As I can not get beyon 32seconds evevn if I go full speed straight all the time.
<neofeed> and 30 sec is required
<johnnybezak> neofeed: yeah its pretty hard
* DeadZed couldnt get past 3rd either
<johnnybezak> neofeed: i tried pressing left right constantly that seemed to help
<neofeed> how is that going to help?
<selinium_> DeadZed: it shows under devices... But stillno joy!
* ompaul wonders what it would take to move the locale settings from gnome to console as a retro fit :)
<DeadZed> selinium_ maybe you must mount it manually
* DeadZed has never had any experience with palm devices
<selinium_> DeadZed: Possibly i will look into it!
<Echylo> why does k3b always gives an error 'error decoding audio tracks and fails burning?
<thoreauputic> straight audio from a CD or mp3 audio?
<Echylo> mp3 audio
<thoreauputic> Echylo: you have mp3 support installed?
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> don't know
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: restricted
<Echylo> how to check & how to install ? :$
<cvxb> hey google  www.otomotivshow.com  :)
<thoreauputic> bot is off apparently
<DeadZed> Echylo error messange mean that it cant decode for some reason
<thoreauputic> Echylo: hang on
<Chipzz> any vim users in here?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Echylo> thanks mate
<thoreauputic> uMkulu: keywords
<thoreauputic> where are you. uMkulu ?
<johnnybezak> i'm just looking at the ubuntu group on audioscrobbler (the songs you listen to are sent to their server and they do stats etc.) This weeks top band of ubuntu listeners is Radiohead and the no. 1 track is greenday american idiot :)
<thoreauputic> hmm /msg umKulu works, but the bot won't talk in the channel....
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, what is guide
<johnnybezak> does anyone know of a text based msn client?
<thoreauputic> stupid bot, uMkulu
<deadline> how comes xfce isnt available in the ubuntu apt-sources? do i have to change the sources?
<thoreauputic> deadline: it's in universe
<neofeed> DeadZed, weell I just passed the 3rd lap. After that TuxRacer ends ;)
<deadline> thoreauputic: thanks
<neofeed> (you won the cup - and there is no new cup to enter in )
<thoreauputic> testing bot, please disregard the next line
<thoreauputic> what is keywords
<thoreauputic> uMkulu, keywords
<thoreauputic> grrrr
<jdub> thoreauputic: would prefer not to have bots in here thanks
<thoreauputic> jdub: not my bot, and it was useful for anawers to standard questions
<thoreauputic> jdub: I don't see the objection to that
<thoreauputic> jdub: perhaps you could point out why?
<njan> thoreauputic, as long as it doesn't wind up like #debian in here.. it has to be said, use of a bot to answer a question tends to be accompanie dby incredibly rude and arrogant behaviour.
<thoreauputic> njan: well, so far the uMkulu bot just directs people to URLs and such
<njan> thoreauputic, please, please don't let it get like debian. The ubuntu/#ubuntu community is one of the biggest advantages ubuntu has over plain debian :)
<thoreauputic> restricted formats, howtos, that kind of thing
<njan> so no !tellthispersonwhyhismisguidedassumptionmakeshimabadperson ?
<thoreauputic> njan: I agree with you  - but wouldn't you say it's easier to type a keyword than constantly typing long URLs?
<njan> thoreauputic, totally :)
<njan> thoreauputic, the reason I mention it is, I get in lots of .. debates .. :p .. in #debian and with others in the debian community about this ;)
<thoreauputic> njan: well, try /msg uMkulu keywords and see if there's anything objectionable there
<njan> especially when the issue is something contentious and picky, like use of the word 'stable' (the english language usage vs. the debian usage)
<njan> thoreauputic, I take your word for it; like I said I was just raising the issue because I think it's important :)
<selinium_> Hi thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> hi selinium_
<njan> thoreauputic, hmm.. I take that back
<njan> <njan> australia
<njan> <uMkulu> well, australia is the place to be!
<njan> very objectionable :p
<thoreauputic> njan: I totally agree that #ubuntu should never become like #debian
<selinium_> thoreauputic: I am still trying to get my palm device to work... AAAAARRGH!
<thoreauputic> njan: hehe - well just do "forget australia" ;)
<daniels> for what it's worth, I made the bot +q
<njan> <njan> forget australia
<njan> <uMkulu> njan: I forgot australia
<njan> always good :)
<daniels> i personally belivee that bots don't have a plce in here
<thoreauputic> daniels: reasoning?
<daniels> if you need to tell people stuff, then tell them stuff
<spiral> any idea of when we will have ooo2 beta in hoary ?
<daniels> if you need to write long extended texts, write the on the wiki
<johnnybezak> what if the bots one day revolt and take the channel over metropolis style?
<daniels> if you need to write random weird stuff like !drink or whatever, do it in /msg
<thoreauputic> daniels: umm... is this a community or do your views get precedence?
<daniels> spiral: it's, er, already there
<daniels> thoreauputic: it's a community, sure
<bob2> I certainly agree with daniels
<bob2> pointless bots are pointless
<bob2> (fwiw)
<spiral> daniels: hmmm... I was not speaking about release m74, but about beta version...
<spiral> daniels: is it really in hoary ?
<thoreauputic> bob2: agreed with the pontless aspect - but is it pointless to have keywords for common questions?
<bob2> thoreauputic: having the bot at all encourages abuse
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: it might take some of the love out of the channel
<johnnybezak> its nice being a newb and having some one help you out
<johnnybezak> its the open source community love
<daniels> spiral: ooo2 is in hoary, yes
<apokryphos> Bots are good for recalling links and the like; they shouldn't be overused, and they shouldn't be getting in the way.
<bob2> erk
<sleon|tuX> heelp
<apokryphos> To test your bot you really should be in another channel
<thoreauputic> *shrug*  a link is a link
<sleon|tuX> heeelp :D
<bob2> and people don't read the FAQ, anyway
<bob2> sleon|tuX: you need to actually ask a question
<spiral> daniels: the beta2, really, not just the testing 74 release ?
<johnnybezak> hehe we could just get a bot to say RTFFAQ! :P
<spiral> daniels: so what is the name of the package in this case ?
<njan> johnnybezak, then this would be #debian :p
<spiral> daniels: I just found the testing 74 release
<johnnybezak> njan: yeah im just jokin
<njan> johnnybezak, likewise ;)
<thoreauputic> OK - doesn't bother me, and I didn't bring the bot anyway - I just found it useful to answer repeated questions that pop up all the time
<sleon|tuX> the problem is
<sleon|tuX> when i insert cd's they are not shown on the desktop anymore
<sleon|tuX> and then i insert audio cd's they are not played automatically anymore
<daniels> spiral: ah, I don't know.  if it's just testing 74 or whatever, then it hasn't been updated yet
<sleon|tuX> and now hald damon is runnins anymore
<sleon|tuX> only dubs
<sleon|tuX> why ?
<sleon|tuX> and how to fix that?
<njan> for my 2c, a bot's useful for recalling URLs and non-contentious factoids. But anything explanatory needs to be done by people or, like someone pointed out, is too lengthy to be pasted into IRC. I thoroughly dislike how bots are used in #debian.
<spiral> daniels: all right, so I hope it will be updated :-)
<apokryphos> I disagree that bots *shouldn't* be here. That is a little too extreme; it's pointless searching for the same link, or venturing into my bookmarks when a command can give the link to the person in question faster, and with less effort from my side.
<pchiller> the RestrictedFormats wiki page mentions LAME but does not mention that it is only found in multiverse
<njan> And in fact, factoids are better explained by people in any case.
<njan> apokryphos, agreed - a lot of the time, people in here know the link is 'on the forums', but don't know where
<apokryphos> njan: that's obviously not necessarily true. But anyhow, the "facts" explained on a wiki or done by a person, are they not?
<apokryphos> *are done
<bob2> njan: they're used in that like #debian because (among other reasons) people absolutely REFUSE to read the faq
<njan> apokryphos, what's not necessarily true?
<bob2> njan: which is in the /topic, and /notice'd to them on-join
<help-me> greetings
<njan> bob2, True, but like I pointed out to thoreauputic, a lot of bot use in debian is accompanied by arrogance and rudeness on the part of the user.
<sleon|tuX> bob2, and? any suggestions from super ubuntuian?
<apokryphos> njan: that factoids are better explained by people. Though, you'd probably have to expand on what you mean by that if we were to get technical ;-)
<njan> bob2, I've been botted plenty of times in debian by people who obviously hadn't even bothered reading my question.
<njan> bob2, and in a lot of instances people use the bots as weapons to bludgeon other people with, ideologically.
<bob2> sleon|tuX: are you using hoary?
<sleon|tuX> bob2, how to see it?
<help-me> i have a divx file .avi but when i open it all i get is the sound on totem player
<bob2> sleon|tuX: you don't know what version of Ubuntu you're using?
<help-me> anyone can help me?
<njan> apokryphos, I'm thinking about simple, one-line question answers, such as the reply to 'does ubuntu have the nvidia driver? Where can I get it?'
<apokryphos> There shouldn't be bots responding to things without a command from another member
<sleon|tuX> bob2, warty
<bob2> help-me: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> for instance, help-me obviously hasn't read the faq
<bob2> or googled
<thoreauputic> njan: OK, well i guess I'll have to make me a list of keywords and use those instead
<njan> apokryphos, which is easy to respond to with 'no, go look at this link which shows you how to get it'
<bob2> to pull someone out at random
<sleon|tuX> bob2, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse
<sleon|tuX> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<help-me> i did
<johnnybezak> bob2: but thats part of the linux learning process
<help-me> i even read the unofficial site
<apokryphos> njan: agreed
<sleon|tuX> bob2, any suggestions??
<help-me> and done what they said
<help-me> but still i can't get it to work
<njan> bob2, it depends how you want your community to work. No-one ever reads all available documentation, so if you want to get pedantic, you can always tell someone to RTF M/FAQ/Documentation
<bob2> sleon|tuX: does restarted hal work?
<bob2> sleon|tuX: or dbus?
<sleon|tuX> bob2, nope
<sleon|tuX> bob2, i did
<sleon|tuX>  /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<sleon|tuX> there is now hald is running
<sleon|tuX> after it
<sleon|tuX> and also inserting media causes no reaction
<njan> bob2, there are lots of instances of people obviously not putting *any* effort into reading the FAQ, but in my experience with online communities, the best way to get people like that to advance their learning is to actually talk to them rather than flaming them and making them feel unwelcome in a community they're probably only just coming to understand and have only just discovered.
<njes> is it someone who know how too install D-link DWL-610
<njan> bob2, discounting repeat offenders, that is :)
<bob2> help-me: you read the page I gave you?
<bob2> sleon|tuX: "tail -f /var/log/messages" and try putting it in again...does it print anything?
<apokryphos> help-me: you most probably haven't installed all of the codecs required
<njan> bob2, ftr, I've never managed a commmunity *quite* this big, so a lot of this is speculative, but I have extensive experience with smaller (10 - 100 users) IRC channels/communities
<bob2> njan: sure, I agree about that
<bob2> njan: right, most of my experience is from #debian
<thoreauputic> I don't realy disagree with any of the points raised -  I just want to avoid looking for stuff people need to know, so i guess it's up to me to make my own shortcuts
<help-me> yes i have read it bob2
<sleon|tuX> bob2, moment
<bob2> njan: helping people on a case-by-case is nice for them, but hugely inefficient
<njan> bob2, yes, I appreciate that ;)
<lukesk> anyone know what this means: hde: max request size: 128KiB
<lukesk> hde: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, BUG
<lukesk> hde: cache flushes not supported
<lukesk>  hde:hde: recal_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<lukesk> hde: recal_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
<lukesk> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<lukesk>  hde1
<help-me> gstreamer0.8-plugins is already the newest version.
<bob2> lukesk: please don't paste stuff in here
<lukesk> sorry
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: By all means, please do. It should be obvious when a bot moves from "being helpful" to "getting in the way".
<bob2> help-me: no, you need to install totem-xine or gxine
<help-me> w32codecs is already the newest version.
<help-me> hummm
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: indeed
<help-me> i see
<njan> bob2, but what debian doesn't always manage is automating those cases in a human way - I have to question the motives of a lot of people who have unpleasant replies to commonly asked questions - channels on freenode inevitably attract newcomers. IRC channels are designed for newcomers. If you're not prepared to deal with the inevitable breed of people who don't read before they leap, why bother expending your effort to answer questions in the first place?
<help-me> is there any commands that i can write in a terminal to get it
<help-me> or maybe synaptics package?
<njan> bob2, not a personal attack on you, but I take considerable exception with people who bother to help.. but do so in a less-than-helpful way :)
<apokryphos> speaking of bots ;-)
<bob2> help-me: read the page I gave you again
<sleon|tuX> bob2, i become that: root@marjan:/etc/dbus-1/event.d # Mar  6 14:15:38 localhost kernel: udf: registering filesystem
<sleon|tuX> Mar  6 14:15:38 localhost kernel: UDF-fs: No VRS found
<sleon|tuX> bob2, only after i MANUALLY MOUNTED IT AS ROOT
<bob2> please don't use caps
<sleon|tuX> bob2, before it i have had not messages in /var/log/messages
<bob2> it's the IRC equivalent of screaming
<sleon|tuX> bob2, sorry
* njan covers his ears
<Echylo> lol
<bob2> njan: right
<sleon|tuX> bob2, i wanted only to make it bold
<Echylo> ctrl + b
<Echylo> bold
<sleon|tuX> bob2, so you not overread it
<sleon|tuX> Echylo, thx
<Echylo> manually mounted it as root
<bob2> njan: otoh, people who spend stupid amounts of time helping people in there get worn down by person after person who doesn't read the FAQ and confuses brevity with abuse
<zenwhen> this works for bold
<bob2> sleon|tuX: no, you do not need to do that, ever
<njan> sleon|tuX, *text* is what I usually use to denote bold. /text/ italicising. Most office suites understand that syntax, and it looks quite obvious..
<help-me> bob2,  i'm downloading them over synaptic package manager
<bob2> help-me: cool
<sleon|tuX> bob2, so any suggestions?
<help-me> let's see if that works
<help-me> cheers
<bob2> sleon|tuX: what kernel is it?
<daniels> (as an aside, people who are going to overlook stuff will overlook it anyway, and bold/caps/whatever will just make them more determined to do so.  people who aren't going to, won't.)
<njan> bob2, Yup. I work in IT, I understand that :).. it varies from case to case. There's a lot of arrogance that goes along with it in certain intsances as well - especially where ideological bludgeoning is involved (the example I used earlier was the usage of the word 'stable')
<sleon|tuX> bob2, root@marjan:/etc/dbus-1/event.d # uname -a
<bob2> exactly
<sleon|tuX> Linux marjan 2.6.8.1-4-k7 #1 Fri Jan 14 11:40:53 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<sleon|tuX> bob2, what should have been activated in kernel that it work??
<bob2> sleon|tuX: I don't know, sorry
<bob2> try asking on the list
<sleon|tuX> ok thx
<zenwhen> hey bob2, do you run hoary?
<bob2> njan: well, the stable thing is in the faq, too ;)
<Echylo> damn
<Echylo> gaim crashed
<bob2> njan: and people usually only get rude on that topic when someone comes in with a stupid comment like "OMG WOODY HAS APACHE 1.2.9??? HOW OLD"
<bob2> but I do see your point
<bob2> and do agree the ubuntu community is a big advantage
<sleon|tuX> :(
<johnnybezak> ubuntu community *makes* ubuntu
<njan> bob2, True, but being in the FAQ doesn't give someone the right to alter the definition of a word in the english language. I've used the word 'stable' in the english language context in more than one instance in #debian where there's been a response from a community member who obviously hadn't read what I'd written and bludgeoned me because they misunderstood what they did read because they assumed something about my usage of the word :)
<bob2> but I'd hate to see it turn into a lazy community where people expect they can just bother other people for help without reading the FAQ or whatever
<Echylo> if some people would check www.ubuntuguide.org
<njan> johnnybezak, bob2, definitely. The ubuntu community rocks.
<Echylo> it's a great place
<njan> bob2, Also agreed. The balance is a hard one to find :)
<Echylo> and you find the most common problems there
<njan> because .. because .. because.. I need a thesaurus..
<bob2> njan: #debian has the problem of being under constant assault from clueless people who get abusive when told to read documentation
<wheelbarr> im i in the right channel for help with ubuntu hoary ?
<bob2> so most of the regulars are bitter and annoyed
<bob2> zenwhen: yes
<bob2> which is a shame, since probably the most active 10 people in there do 90%+ of the support
<njan> bob2, #debian needs to lease the alt.gothic special forces ;)
<zenwhen> does the current pango seem a bit slow to anyone?
<thoreauputic> wheelbarr: yes
<sleon|tuX> how does dbus-1 on top of hal works?
<daniels> wheelbarr: yeah
<sleon|tuX> does does it need to automatically mount media?
<sleon|tuX> what does it *
<wheelbarr> just ask away ?
<daniels> sleon|tuX: er, no -- hal runs on top of dbus-1 (it's a service that listens on dbus for events)
<johnnybezak> sleon|tuX: you don't want to know hehe
<daniels> wheelbarr: you got it
<sleon|tuX> :)
<bob2> daniels: sleeeeeeeeeep
<njan> bob2, indeed. It has to be noted, though, debian has one of the best communities of all the distros. Many smaller distros have channels that don't even have anyone alive in them.. imo, only gentoo matched debian before ubuntu came along
<wheelbarr> I'm trying to boot from the hoary live CD on a toshiba 2210CDT and all I get is the mouse, works fine, but nothing else. Checked the web site and the 2210CDT is said to work fine. Is this the right channel for this
<wheelbarr> ?
<help-me> hey bob2 what were the software you said i needed ? i forgotto write it down
<help-me> :)
<daniels> sleon|tuX: err ... hal runs on top of dbus-1, and sends events out saying 'hey, someone threw a usb thumbdrive in', and then gnome-volume-manager or similar does the actual mounting
<bob2> njan: hm, I found the gentoo irc channel to be terribile
<njan> bob2, I've used debian for a fairly long time (a really long time, thinking about it), and that's mostly why
<njan> bob2, howcome? (Interested)
<bob2> njan: the clueless leading the clueless in a lot of cases
<johnnybezak> wheelbarr: yeah the right place hehe
<sleon|tuX> daniels, then the problem is that hal isn't running
<sleon|tuX> at all
<thoreauputic> njan: #debian is OK for the thick skinned or those who lurk for a while before asking ;-)
<daniels> wheelbarr: what do you mean 'but nothing else'?  is the screen dead?  keyboard?
<help-me> gxine?
<daniels> sleon|tuX: have you looked at the output of ps auxww?
<njan> bob2, that's started happening a lot more recently, but you're right; that's the disadvantage of having a 'trendy' distribution.
<help-me> and what else?
<wheelbarr> comes up with the splash screen to load stuff then goes blank with only the mouse working
<sleon|tuX> daniels, moment
<daniels> sleon|tuX: there are some bugs in g-v-m and hal lately with this osrt of thing
<njan> bob2, if you get the right people, there are a lot of knowledgable people in there, esp. if you have a query which is well explained; the clueless tend to shy away from properly worded technical queries.
<bob2> njan: which is something that hits ubuntu, too, but I'm not really sure what to do about. e
<njan> bob2, careful monitoring and supervision :)
<sleon|tuX> root@marjan:/home/marjan/Desktop # ps auxww|grep hald
<sleon|tuX> root      5592  0.0  0.2  3348  732 pts/1    S+   14:24   0:00 grep hald
<sleon|tuX> dand,
<wheelbarr> CDrom keeps buzzing away
<sleon|tuX> daniels,
<bob2> njan: except to have a good quality library of documentation that people are encouraged to read
<sleon|tuX> daniels, no it is not running but the dbus does
<sleon|tuX> and hald is installed
<njan> bob2, unless you want to start +ving competant community members to denote expertise, the only thing you can do is watch and ensure.
<bob2> njan: the #ubuntu group of clueful regulars isn't quite big enough yet, afaict
<njan> bob2, It's getting there.. it's bigger than when I started using ubuntu, ~2 months ago..
<daniels> sleon|tuX: ok, then hal is broken.  cool.
<sleon|tuX> cooool
<daniels> but I need to sleep now
<sleon|tuX> :)
<sleon|tuX> daniels, but , the gnome-volume-manager
<sleon|tuX> should is also be running?
<bob2> njan: yeah
<njan> bob2, unfortunately, I think freenode are fairly anti-large numbers of +o and +v in channels..
<sleon|tuX> ii see it is
<bob2> njan: I don't think that really helps, since it centralises it too much
<njan> bob2, I know they were when I ran an active channel on here, but then, freenode didn't really like the channel
<sleon|tuX> gnome-volume-manager exits when hal is not running
<sleon|tuX> ok
<sleon|tuX> so i need to start the freakin hal manually
<sleon|tuX> then gnome-volume-manager
<njan> bob2, possibly not a bad thing; communities need a focal point :)
<sleon|tuX> lets see if it will work
<bob2> njan: I'm pretyy convinced having a lot of good quality written docs are a solution...people can get pointed at them, and the clueful will read them and become more clueful (and helpful)
<bob2> njan: hah, perhaps
<johnnybezak> bob2: i agree docs are the key
<njan> bob2, definitely. Documentation is a big plus point, but you can have the best docs in the world and still have a nasty IRC channel if you're not careful :)
<bob2> hah, indeed
<njan> bob2, tbh, msdn.microsoft.com has some cracking documentation, but #windows is dead as a doornail.
<njan> bob2, there are no good windows or microsoft-related IRC channels which I've ever managed to find, ever. There are some great mailing lists, but that's just not the same.
<nasdaq> but windows is all we will ever need
<bob2> njan: heh, yeah, windows seems to be lacking a irc support culture...Ithink part of it is the huge schism between "developes" and "users"
<factotum> buenos tardes
<factotum> lol
<wheelbarr> The Warty Warthog worked fine, just had to change the screen res at boot. It did ask if I wanted to creat a swap file which I did, but hoary doesnt prompt me to make a swap file. Checked the help and couldnt find anything on that.
<factotum> anyone try to apt-get gftp and run into a dep problem?
<njan> bob2, possibly - at a high level though, there's actually quite a good commmunity of *proper* windows administrators, people who've actually bothered to learn the technology they're using before getting their MSCE
<zenwhen> bob2, your abrasive nature was what originally prompted me to start looking elsewhere for help. I suppose the fact that I felt i was goig to be "flamed" each time I asked for help pushed me to find written documentation.
<njan> bob2, as far as desktop users are concerned, you're spot on; but in the SME/Enterprise/Corporate marketplace, there are a lot of really clever people who really know MS technology.
<bob2> zenwhen: I'm sorry I came across like that.
<bob2> njan: hm, right
<Welly> Hi all, I've built a panel applet, mail notification, and it's been build and all that, however I'm unsure how to add it to the panel
<njan> bob2, http://www.activedir.org/ <= that mailing list in particular is a good starting point if you're interested in knowing your enemy ;)
<bob2> I have basically no experience with that side of things.
<njan> bob2, I do ;)
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: heh, bob2 isn't abrasive: try lurking in #debian for a while and see what I mean ;-)
<njan> bob2, I work with a *lot* of MS technology in my day job.. and all from ubuntu :p
<factotum> #debian can be a nightmare
<thoreauputic> indeed
<zenwhen> Hoary is really frigging choppy for me right now. Upgrading to hoary has made my 3Ghz P4 system with a GB of ram feel like a 486 chugginging along.
<factotum> its hard to hear when their up on their high-horse  :)
<njan> zenwhen, yup. I moved from hoary => warty partly for that reason
<zenwhen> thoreauputic, I dont go into #debian. Those people need to get laid. BADLY. They are bitter about everything.
<njan> zenrox, and I'm a 2.2GHz p4 with 1.3gb ram
<njan> s/zenrox/zenwhen/
<wheelbarr> so hoary is memory hungry ?>
<johnnybezak> it's not possible to run 2 apache servers (for the web) on the same ip is it?
<zenwhen> I like all the new stuff in hoary
<zenwhen> but pango seems really slow
<thoreauputic> I used to be something of a regular in #debian, but I got really tired of the sophomoric arrogance of many in there...
<njan> wheelbarr, no clue. But 'choppy' is a good description of it at times :)
<njan> thoreauputic, sophomoric in what sense?
<zenwhen> things just render slowly
<zenwhen> firefox scrolls choppily.
<arun--> /usr/sbin/synaptic: relocation error: /usr/sbin/synaptic: undefined symbol: _ZN10pkgAcquire3RunEi    what does this mean?
<factotum> yeah, lurking and just saying rtfm or google doesnt help anyone
<bob2> hm, the last time zenwhen was in #debian was two months ago, and he/she got no answer, really
<thoreauputic> njan: people who imagine they are expert, and have ego problems - maybe sophomoric is the wrong term
<wheelbarr> is there a menu option at boot up to creat a swap file or can it be done manually ?
<bob2> arun--: most likely that you compiled something from source
<johnnybezak> wheelbarr: there is a good how to for this on the front page of linux.com atm
<njan> thoreauputic, sophistic would be a good descriptor, I thought you might have been aiming for that, which is why I asked :)
* wheelbarr isnt very clever but he can lift heavy things
<arun--> bob2: it is a fresh install :) from array 4 cd i guess
<njan> thoreauputic, sophistic as in sophism..
<factotum> wheelbarr: it can be done manualy, at least with ext3, but im not sure how
<zenwhen> bob2, oh sure.. i did get an answer. But i was speaking of the general attitude in there.
<arun--> bob2: i havent compiled anything, i havent installed gcc
<wheelbarr> johnnybezak: thanks ill check it out
<bob2> arun--: that's very odd then
<johnnybezak> wheelbarr: np
<thoreauputic> njan: in the sense pretentious; inflated in style or manner; as,   sophomoric affectation. [U. S.] 
<nasdaq> what do you mean zenwhen?
<wheelbarr> factotum: warty gave you the option at boot time to add swap
<zenwhen> Helpful or not, stuck up arrogant people suck.
<wheelbarr> thought hoary would also
<thoreauputic> njan: from 'dict"
<nasdaq> you mean many people in here is not helpfull?
<factotum> wheelbarr: it doesn't?
<njan> thoreauputic, it's a word I've never seen used before, but I'm guessing it has roots in the US school system, so I'm not surprised ;)
<factotum> wow
<wheelbarr> factotum: couldnt find it
<arun--> ok i will try to reinstall again
<factotum> hmmm thats...wierd
<njan> thoreauputic, sophistic has a similar meaning but is about 1500 years older :-D
<zenwhen> no no, #debian is helpful if oyu cna get past the people tripping over eachother to be the first to be rude to you.
<zenwhen> thats all i have to say about it
<Welly> I've found this channel to be the most useful irc channel I've found.. every other channel i've used just seems to be an outlet for people to feel superior to everyone else
<Tycho_Atreides> hey, i dont know crap about linux and have a dilemma, can you guys help me out?
<njan> zenwhen, I take your point, but they aren't all like that.
<thoreauputic> njan: here we might say "undergraduate" (which in itself is kind of a sophomoric term)
<njan> Tycho_Atreides, ask away, someone'll help if they can :)
<factotum> I always have fun in #slackware, but this channel is quite good as well
<njan> thoreauputic, yeah.. I think I was aware that a sophmore vaguely compared to that in the UK..
<njan> thoreauputic, the US school system just confuses me, though :p
<Tycho_Atreides> im trying to install nvidia drivers, but it tells me "You appear to be running Xserver; please exit X before installing"
<Tycho_Atreides> how do i exit X
<Welly> i was asking for help on some SQL in #sql on efnet I think.. christ! properly up their own arse
<factotum> njan: i think that is what it is there for, to confuse
<wheelbarr> I find #bash is a channel that lives by its name
<factotum> i wake up everyday and feel the national iq dropping
<njan> Tycho_Atreides, switch to a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), login, and sudo killall gdm and sudo killall X should do it
<snowblink> Tycho_Atreides: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<njan> factotum, lol
<lukesk> how can i get some assitance with some ubuntu problems?
<johnnybezak> ask here lukesk
<factotum> im not saying im immune either, but when i start feeling it, i get worried
<lukesk> i did.. but apparently i asked about it the wrong way
<njan> lukesk, just ask your question
<Tycho_Atreides> snowblink: thanks, worked :)
<johnnybezak> lukesk: we just probably didn't know an answer hehe
<sleon|tuX> daniels, the script /etc/dbus-1/event.d/hal is not working
<wozischra> .
<njan> bbiaf
<wozischra_> .
<sleon|tuX> daniels, when you do  /etc/dbus-1/event.d/hal start it says
<sleon|tuX> * Starting Hardware abstraction layer...                                [ ok ] 
<sleon|tuX> but no damon was tarted
<lukesk> a friend help me setup 2 x 129GB hdd's on an IT8212 PCI card, it worked for a while, now the drives wont mount. How can i fix this?
<factotum> must have tarted daemons!
<johnnybezak> lol
<factotum> heh
<johnnybezak> lukesk: what error do you get?
<nanomad> any1 knows if xawtv works with hoary/xorg ?
<sleon|tuX> factotum, i know
<sleon|tuX> factotum, i know
<lukesk> well, error where? from the syslog or when i try mount them?
<factotum> no biggie, just thought it was funny
<wheelbarr> Im aware of how to make a swap partiton, but can it be done at boot time with the hoary live CD ?
<sleon|tuX> factotum, but dbus fires up that script and this script says ok but does nothing
<johnnybezak> lukesk: when you try and mount them
<factotum> that is odd...
<sleon|tuX> this lazy fagg :D
<sleon|tuX> but i fix it manually
<sleon|tuX> i write simply my own hal script
<sleon|tuX> thats all
<vince_> join #eiffel
<lukesk> i get this "mount: /dev/hdg1 already mounted or /mnt/test/ busy"
<johnnybezak> well im off to bed guys night
<johnnybezak> lukesk: sorry i couldnt help
<lukesk> lol, thats ok
<lukesk> anyone else know how to troubleshoot drives that wont mount?
<rattboi> hi
<rattboi> I was wondering if anyone could help me w/ setting up the fglrx drivers?
<rattboi> I'm running hoary, and I followed this guide to convert the ATI website RPM to a deb, and I installed it
<rattboi> and running "lsmod | grep gl" shows that fglrx module is loaded
<rattboi> but I still have no hw accel in 3d stuff
<Lupius> How to record a CD in Ubuntu? I get some funky error in the console cdrecord , and im new to GNOME
<cooldude127> i just setup ubuntu on my ibook ppc. how can i add the debian unstable ppc sources to my ubuntu? i need an updated version of ruby
<tp__> does somone have a way to fix evolution imap.. I've been waiting 4 years for to refresh my folders
<bretzel> Wow! KUbuntu is out for testing! Great news for KDE-only users!
<tp__> after the third year I was starting to worry that I'd dropped a connection
<Echylo> hey what about a channel for music scripts? :P
<Echylo> #finemusic ?
<Echylo> damn
<thoreauputic> if only they'd found a name that didn't perpetuate the "K is for KDE" thing... :/
<Echylo> I've been trying for 2 weeks to get a channel launche
<Riddell> thoreauputic: I was overrules on the k thing
<Riddell> thoreauputic: I was overruled on the k thing
<Echylo> but no one joins
* xinel shakes fist at printer
<xinel> this printing prob of mine is driving me crazy :E
<thoreauputic> Riddell: it also succeeds in trivialising the concept "ubuntu" - I think it's unfortunate
<xinel> have a usb printer epson C45 and can't get it too work
<thoreauputic> the idea itself is fine...
<Riddell> thoreauputic: the name came from canonical, blame them :)
<fluxy> Hello. Is Ubuntu Live Cd Modular?
<thoreauputic> Riddell: OK - always nice to have a corporation to blame *grin*
<thoreauputic> Riddell: at least it will silence the "Ubuntu is just a gnome fanboy distro"
<thoreauputic> people
<njan> thoreauputic, no it won't; there are always people like that :p
<thoreauputic> njan: haha - how true :)
<njan> thoreauputic, most of them attack gentoo, though ;)
<fluxy>  Is the Ubuntu Live Cd Modular?
<thoreauputic> fluxy: don't know - but the warty one seems to be based on morphix, so maybe it is
<fluxy> thanks, I will try to ask the morphix folks then
<thoreauputic> fluxy: morphix is probably what you want if you want modular
<thierry> where, in the firefox source, can I add bookmarks?
<hynix_mod> hello world
<wezzer> ello
<lunitik> fluxy: yes...
<lunitik> fluxy: the hoary livecd is at least...
<fluxy> lunitik: Do you know where I can get modules for Morphix and Links to faqs/docs in using/making modules? Thanks
<cvxb> hey google  www.otomotivshow.com  :)
<hynix_mod> hey can you tell me a place from where i can download frebsd 5.3. Ps:i want the connection to be as strong as posible, and fast to
<hynix_mod> oh and i am from romania
<thoreauputic> thierry: do you really mean in the source? The bookmarks are an html file in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<hynix_mod> dambovita
<hynix_mod> targoviste
<jono> hi all
<Funraiser> splinter cell is playable on linux with cedega!
<jono> is hwdb-client working right for people?
<dgr> Funraiser: CVS or binary?
<thoreauputic> hynix_mod: ask in #freebsd ?
<thierry> thoreauputic, no I mean like a source that I downloaded (it's for ubuntu bug 3176)
<rattboi> hmm
<rattboi> can anyone give me a tip
<Funraiser> check this out http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/categories/view.mhtml?gametype=1
<hynix_mod> what is cedega
<hynix_mod> ???
<hynix_mod> pls
<AngryClip> cedega lets you play windows games
<AngryClip> on linux
<looksaus> a proprietary program
<thoreauputic> hynix_mod: the commercial version of wine, I think
<Funraiser> i didn't know u could play that many games on linux
<rattboi> I got fglxr going, but it says in my xorg log that my kernel module version doesn't match driver
<dgr> thoreauputic: you can also compile it yourself
<thierry> yeah but it's not open source
<Funraiser> that program must be somewhere on .torrent no?
<AngryClip> probably
<dgr> Funraiser: should be
<looksaus> Funraiser, what are you suggesting?
<Quest-Master> Funraiser: Practically anything has a torrent.. you just have to look for it
<rattboi> lol
<Quest-Master> looksaus: Warez. :P
<Quest-Master> Particularly not a good thing to talk about in a Linux channel.
<dgr> right
<dgr> however, I think it's shit
<dgr> well, at least the cvs version
<thierry> how does grep works? anyone can give me an example?
<Funraiser> what is shit?
<rattboi> so nobody knows what I might need to do to get 3d accel working?
<wezzer-> locate foo | grep foo
<rattboi> I read the forums quite a bit, but I'm not really finding much for hoary
<dgr> thierry: grep [regexp]  gives you only the lines that match your regexp
<looksaus> ps ax|grep nameofprogram
<wezzer-> umm, not so goof example
<wezzer-> here is better one
<Slackman> hey guys, if i want to upgrade just the kernel is it apt-get upgrade kernel?
<wezzer-> apt-cache search gimp | grep gimp
<dgr> ls ~ | grep porn << try this
<looksaus> dgr, :)
<dgr> ;)
<Funraiser> i'm just saying many people stay on windows because of the games...which they didn't buy...
<Funraiser> so they could do that too on linux
<dgr> Funraiser: Let's assume they bought the games
<thoreauputic> dgr: nah, to find that you do ls -al ~ | grep "accounts/.x/buried/here"
<ogra> jono: its not done yet :)
<jono> ogra, I can run the client but it seems to hang at the end, is this because there is no server to send data to ?
<hynix_mod> You need to be identified to join that channel
<Funraiser> What i'm saying is that there are no more REAL reasons to stay on windows.
<hynix_mod> what is this
<dgr> Funraiser: There are
<hynix_mod> i want to enter #freebsd
<looksaus> Funraiser, you mean for
<looksaus> end users?
* Echylo is boreed!
<dgr> non-techies
<dgr> they love windows
<ogra> jono: this is becase there is not even a sending part yet ;) i'm just writing the assembling bit that glues the data together
<dgr> and I can understand them, because it's easy to configure (and if something doesn't work, they just reinstall *g)
<NetwrkMonkey> sigh
<dgr> I have to admit that - when it comes to GUIs and stuff - I prefer windows
<jono> ogra, ahha, is there a plan to merge this hardware database into future versions of Ubuntu to automate configuration? or will it *just* provide a web service?
<rattboi> dgr, have you used OSX?
<rattboi> I think that's the best interface
<dgr> rattboi: I'm sorry; I'm a student and I don't have the money for a mac
<ulas2> hwdb-gui should sent the databse to a repo right?
<hynix_mod> hey guis can you help here pls
<looksaus> rattboi, I like gnome better
<ogra> jono, the information we recieve should flow ack into development....
<ogra> back even
<dgr> looksaus: yeah, but it's slower and uses more RAM than windows
<looksaus> in fact, using Ubuntu in single boot on my iBook
<Funraiser> plus, in europe, according to the 52th European convention, software can't NOT be subject to copyrights...yes...u are reading well, hard to swallow but true...but that's not a reason to steal somebody elses work, i'm just saying, currently in Europe it would not be illegal to crack/copy cedega
<ogra> ulas2: not yet....
<ogra> ulas2: its still in development
<looksaus> Funraiser, copyright ==/== patents
<ulas2> ogra, ahhh thats why
<rattboi> dgr, I'm a student too, but I can still snag my gf's iBook :P
<jono> ogra, this kinda hooks into David Zeuthens talk of an online FDI database for HAL device files
<dgr> only thing that I don't like when using Linux is the GUI being kind of slow
<ulas2> has anyone got info about glade-3 status?
<ogra> jono: i will talk to him after the release, how we can merge the efforts....but currently i'm more busy in getting the app in shape :)
<Funraiser> mine is not slow
<thoreauputic> dgr: it doesn't have to be
<dgr> well, I installed the nvidia drivers but it's not as smooth as winxp
<thoreauputic> dgr: and the use of memory is a *good* thing - better thab *not* using it
<Funraiser> and i have on old' pentium 3
<jono> ogra, sure, I understand, I assume you are detecting HAL keys and sending them to the web server, right?
<thoreauputic> s/thab/than
<ogra> jono: run hwdb-xml on the commandline ;)
<dgr> thoreauputic: well, but if it has to access the hard drive everytime I start an app it's slow
<Funraiser> dgr did u enhance the Nvidia drivers too?
<dgr> enhance?
<thoreauputic> dgr: you can prelink, or you can preload a-la-windows
<dgr> I didn't
<jono> ogra, ahha, that looks suspiciously like HAL keys :)
<dgr> now, how to do _that_? ;)
<Funraiser> well on ubuntuguide.org there are 2 steps to install nividia, first install, then enhance
<ogra> jono: i enhaced hal a bit for that....(there is a bios, processor and memory device)
<ulas2> Funraiser, i want to enhance too
<jono> ogra, nice, hookinh this into FDI files should be fairly straightforward
<ogra> jono: to get the missing data...
<Funraiser> well go to ubuntuguide.org then
<rattboi> ubuntuguide doesn't do ATI drivers
<thoreauputic> dgr: basically what windows is doing is just loading stuff at start up
<ulas2> Funraiser, hmmm sounds promising
<Funraiser> not yet
<Funraiser> but soon
<Funraiser> for ati
<rattboi> well, that's not helping me now, is it?
<dgr> the enhancing "trick" on ubuntuguide slows down my fps (checked via glxgears)
<Funraiser> well at least that's what the author promised at least
<rattboi> and it won't help me with hoary either
<Funraiser> it enhanced mine big time
<dgr> atm I have 3500 fps, and if I do what ubuntuguide says it's 2000
<Funraiser> i mean big time
<jono> ogra, something I have talked about at various conferences is the idea of developing an online repsitory of automatically generated FDI files, and then when you install a distribution, the distro could download the FDI files (or include them on the CD) and automate the sane defaults - you could reasonably include things such as X resolution in a graphics card FDI file and monitor rates in a monitor FDI file, and then configuration of X and the monitor goes away :)
<ogra> jono: but that would involve the need being online at install time.....
<dgr> thoreauputic: now, how do I enhance the drivers? (and does that really solve the slow-GUI problem?)
<thierry> so, thoreauputic, any idea where I could add these bookmarks in firefox source?
<larsson_> When i use the vidix driver in xine, and use tv-out, the xine window on my TV is purple, but it looks fine on my monitor. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> thierry: no, sorry I don't know
<thierry> k...
<ogra> jono: improving the aotudetection mechanisms based on this data is probably a better approach....
<thierry> this is really an easy-fix but I Just can't find where to fix it!
<dgr> thierry: what do you wanna do?
<Funraiser> tu cherches quoi thierry?
<dgr> lol
<thoreauputic> dgr: don't know that either - but evidently what you tried didn't work for you, so I guess disabling it would make sense
<thierry> ubuntu bug 3176: I want to add ubuntu bookmarks in the ubuntu firefox source package
<jono> ogra, well, you could include a snapshot of all FDI files with the distro, they are only tiny text files, and any devices configured after the network is up can use the online repository - most distros try to get online ASAP so as to offer the ability to download packages and security fixes
<dgr> thoreauputic: I did
<thierry> dgr, Funraiser : I just can't fing where to add them!
<Funraiser> oh
<ogra> jono: true...
<thoreauputic> dgr: if you want maximum GUI speed, maybe look at a window manager like fluxbox or windowmaker?
<Funraiser> that's too deep for me
<jono> ogra, I think this would set Ubuntu apart as a truly seamless distribution with respect to hardware configuration
<thierry> Funraiser : then help me find where to add bookmarks!
<dgr> i have them in /home/netslayer/.mozilla/firefox/default.ef6/bookmarks.html ;)
<Funraiser> let me check
<thierry> dgr: thanks!
<dgr> thoreauputic: nah, don't like them. I want it simple, but not THAT simple.
<ogra> jono: i think hal will be the base in the future, but yu need to port the apps to use it as well, so it will take its time.... the hwdb stuff is the initial step in that direction
<thoreauputic> dgr: hmm.. flux doesn't have to be "simple" - but you need to edit things to get functionality, I admit
<dgr> hm...
<Echylo> question about ircd
<Echylo> password: the password required to oper.  By default this will
<Echylo> 	 * need to be encrypted using '/usr/bin/mkpasswd'.
<Echylo> this is standing in .conf file
<Echylo> but I don't have the program
<Echylo> can someone help?
<jono> ogra, spot on :) I think where this is interesting is that when I developed some ideas for an online driven hardware database, I thought the most difficult bit was getting usable data from *normal* users; this has been done already with hwdb-client :) I think the key is in hooking that data into the distro so it truly automates the process - if the data is left on a website for users to deal with themselves, it won't be much use, but if it automates hardware conf
<jono> iguration, it will really make a difference - HAL is the ideal middleware to make this happen
<thierry> wich program could I install to edit .html files?
<thoreauputic> dgr: most linux window managers are endlessly tweakable
<dgr> thoreauputic: well, I need icons on the desktop to store some things ;)
<Funraiser> well, i'm going back to my unix course then...(cedega rulezzzz!!)
<thoreauputic> dgr: you can get icons on a flux deaktop (or an icewm desktop, or... you get the idea)
<jono> ogra, where it gets really interesting is when you open up a channel for meta-data - imagine asking the user what the best resolution for their graphics card is or some other user information that could possibly be un-detected; this way you have the opportunity to then use the community to step above autodetection - naturally this requires some moderation, but there are various options...
<ogra> jono: it will flow back, be sure ;) but building a online database is helpful in other ways too for support issues....
<thierry> dgr: finally it wasn't it, I dont have any folder named firefox/default.ef6/bookmarks.html and the bookmarks.html files I have aren't what I need... how did you get your source?
<dgr> thoreauputic: did that once via nautilus *g man it was buggy ;)
<thoreauputic> dgr: and windowmaker has them by default - just not windows-style
<dgr> well, I didn't talk about the source, sorry I got you wrong
<thierry> mmmm ok then
<thoreauputic> dgr: heh- there are always 15 ways to do whatever you want to do in linux *g*
<thierry> Funraiser, I still need your help! I really can't find where to add the bookmarks in the source
<ogra> jono: the DB will hand out a token to hwdb-client after submission, so if you got a support case, you can supply this token and the supporter can look up you HW and log data...
<dgr> thoreauputic, sometimes I wish there was only one ;)
<rattboi> hey
<rattboi> ATI 3d is working :)
<rattboi> I guess I'm not a complete retard
<thoreauputic> dgr: well.... OS-X for you maybe
<rattboi> but not the newest drivers...
<rattboi> oh well
<xinel> okies
<xinel> printer works on ma g/f's ubuntu machine
<dgr> thoreauputic, ok, stop it, I'm willing to learn! *G*
<rattboi> thoreauputic, don't be so sure
<xinel> now how do i print from mine over the lan?
<ogra> jono: the online DB is only the first step here, because its the easiest to manage use case we have on the list....
<thoreauputic> dgr: hehe ;-)
<rattboi> I do everything in OSX 15 ways too
<xinel> looked at forums so far no help
<thoreauputic> rattboi: yeah, that wasn't accurate on my part - sorry :)
<Echylo> anyone can help me?
<Echylo> where can I fine mkpasswd?
<ogra> jono, everything else involves adjustment in other apps...
<Echylo> find*
<Echylo> or a channel related to ircd-hybrid
<thoreauputic> rattboi: in fact I even have blackbox in OS-X (not that I use it much)
<rattboi> I used KDE on OSX :P
<rattboi> didn't like it much, more just to see it working
<thoreauputic> rattboi: right - did you use the fink version?
<rattboi> yeah
<dgr> I don't like KDE. doens't matter if it's mac or x86 (or sparc, or...).
<rattboi> dgr, same here
<dgr> *doesn't
<rattboi> used to not mind it, until I used gnome and OSX
<thoreauputic> dgr: have you ever tried Enlightenment? Pretty cool...
<rattboi> Enlightenment? Looks a little too flashy for me
<dgr> when I started using Linux (mandrake) I used KDE without noticing I'm using it *g
<rattboi> KISS
<dgr> my wm of choice shall be fast and comfortable.. but that's difficult to find ;)
<rattboi> does anyone here know OSX well?
<thoreauputic> rattboi: I don't use it, but it has some sophisticated eyecandy
<lemsx1> i know OSX
<thoreauputic> (I meant E)
<rattboi> there's this app I always use called Quicksilver
<rattboi> I hope there's something like it for Gnome/Xorg
<lemsx1> rattboi, what does it do?
<dgr> did you look at gnomefiles.org?
<jono> ogra, cool, the token idea is great - I agree that much of this will need buy in from apps, but I am pleased to see the infrastructure is being built so you can theoretically hook this data into apps and potentially the installer
<rattboi> actually, I thikn it's like Beagle
<rattboi> can beagle run programs?
<zenwhen> The only think I can stand that isn't gnome is XFCE.
<Echylo> goddamned
<dgr> zenwhen: well, it's also gtk+ based ;)
<ogra> jono: yup
<Echylo> can someone please tell me where to get mkpasswd
<rattboi> anyone here use gdesklets?
<Echylo> irc server needs it to generate passwords
<jono> ogra, good luck with it, if I can be of any help, just give me a yell :)
<rattboi> I have this gdesklet that's like the OSX dock, but it doesn't stay on top like I'd like
<zenwhen> dgr: that is exactly why I can stand it. :)
<thoreauputic> rattboi: tried gdesklets about a year ago, but they wanted to eat all my resources for some reason...
<ogra> jono: we will discuss the stuff further after release, feel free to join in ;)
<dgr> zenwhen: I have to admit that k3b seems smooth although it uses qt (smoother than my gtk+ apps)
<rattboi> what permissions do I need in fstab to make my vfat partition r/w by all users?
<thoreauputic> k3b is very good indeed
<jono> ogra, where will you discuss it ?
<Echylo> @n ? ???  ??? ??? ???
<ogra> jono: its on the plan for UbuntuDownUnder, but will also be discussed online....(ML or IRC)
<dgr> does anyone know where I can change the qt font settings? k3bs fonts are damn big :/
<thoreauputic> rattboi: I would set umask=002 and id=1000 gid=1000
<thoreauputic> hmm change user to users too
<thoreauputic> dgr: used to be a fonts setting in kcontrol
<zenwhen> dgr: while I admit that I currently cannot live without k3b, it is the only qt app I subject myself to. pretty much everything about qt makes me want to lose my lunch.
<jono> ogra, I was chatting to jdub about that - I might see if work can send me
<thoreauputic> dgr: but I haven't used KDE for a while
<dgr> thoreauputic: I don't have (and want to have) KDE installed here.
<ogra> jono: great....i'm hoping for sponsorship too :)
<thoreauputic> dgr: you can apt-get it if you wish
<dgr> thoreauputic: is there no other way? *cry*
<ogra> jono: there is a complete BOF planned about hwdb ....
<jono> ogra, are you a Canonical hacker?
<lemsx1> Echylo, mkpasswd? the stuff that comes with cygwin you mean?
<thoreauputic> dgr: look at the kubuntu release?
<ogra> jono: nope :) only a ubuntu hacker
<dgr> thoreauputic: oh well. qt is a stand-alone widget set, so there should be a way to configure it _without_ KDE, shouldn't it?
<thoreauputic> dgr: probably - I'm not knowledgable enough to answer that
<jesuel> help
<dgr> ls -R /etc | grep qt doesn't show any results..
<thoreauputic> dgr: I would guess you are right. though
<lemsx1> Echylo, mkpasswd is a script. get the .tar.bz2 from any cygwin mirror and copy the script to /usr/local/bin
<Xappe> dgr, apt-get install qt3-qtconfiguration
<Xappe> hmm, wrong, qt3-qtconfig
<dgr> thanks, I'm trying it in 2 minutes..
<macewan> hrm, does ubuntu require grub?
<dgr> Xappe: thank you, works :)
<thoreauputic> macewan: I don't think it "requires" it, it is just the default bootloader
<thoreauputic> macewan: lilo would work too
<Echylo> please
<macewan> thinking of messing with bootsplash thismorning
<Echylo> can somebody help me with my irc server?
<macewan> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuerty ubuntu
<rattboi> thoreauputic, could you give me a little better idea of gid, uid, etc? for fstab
<rattboi> uid=1000 is first user, right?
<rattboi> can I remove the uid part and just use gid?
<thoreauputic> rattboi: gid=group identification, uid= user identification
<rattboi> so that users of a certain group can have r/w access to my vfat partition?
<eruin> hm
<eruin> what's up with esound?
<thoreauputic> rattboi: hmm .... I'm just saying what works for me: try your way and see if it works, I suppose
<rattboi> well, the problem is that the way you specify only works for one user
<rattboi> and that user isn't me
<rattboi> we have two admins on this computer
<thoreauputic> rattboi: right, i see
<rattboi> me and my roommate, and we both will want acces
<eruin> mehe, esound is gone
<bretzel> Riddell?
<thoreauputic> the "users" flag should make mounting possible for all users, I believe
<eruin> how would I use polypaudio ?
<eruin> for gnome sound
<thoreauputic> but check man fstab, I'm just going on memory
<Fr0D0> hi
<Quest-Master> Is there a way I can do a simple terminal command, and it would go through the contents of every file in the directory, and tell me which ones have "hello" written inside them?
<Riddell> bretzel: hmm?
<schasi> Yep
<Fr0D0> I have a big problem  My Ubuntu hoary desktp locked up and I had to turn the puter off at the switch...it was frozen completely
<schasi> Quest-Master: Bash and its scripting can do that
<Fr0D0> Upon reboot I only have text boot with 375 commands available
<Quest-Master> schasi: I know that.. I need to know if there is already a script for it or a simple command, hehe
<schasi> I dont think so
<virtuald> Quest-Master: grep -r "your text" dir
<schasi> would be something with grep
<schasi> yuop
<schasi> Thats it
<Fr0D0> If Ubuntu can just freze like that (aka windoze bsod) then it is not worth this crap
<schasi> -r for recursive?
<virtuald> yes
<Quest-Master> Fr0D0: You have to work real hard at getting Ubuntu to freeze
<schasi> And where does it say "look inside"? Is that default by grep?
<dgr> Fr0D0: If you don't like Ubuntu, don't use it.
<schasi> Quest-Master: nah, depends. If the System is unstable (e.g. powersupply unit crappy) then its easy
<virtuald> schasi: man grep
<Fr0D0> I dont like Ubuntu that freezes, please dont insult
<schasi> virtuald: A simple yes or no would have sufficed ;-)
<Quest-Master> schasi: You can't blame Ubuntu for a bad power supply though. Blame the power supply. ;)
<dgr> Fr0D0: what freezes? GNOME?
<Quest-Master> Fr0D0: We're not insulting you. o_o
<schasi> Quest-Master: That was my message
<AciD> oi
<schasi> Its easy then to freeze very os and kernel and whatever
<thoreauputic> Fr0D0: sometimes "top" can tell you which app is the problem
<virtuald> schasi: no it isn't, that's why you need -r
<rattboi> thoreauputic,
<rattboi> it works
<rattboi> I changed gid to admin
<rattboi> and it looks like it's working properly
<Fr0D0> Gnome freezes...if it has something running and askes for root passwrd, you cant get to the password prompt without moving the locked process first, but f it is locked you cant move it
<rattboi> turns out I wasn't a member of the users group
<thoreauputic> rattboi: great :) I'll remember that, thanks
<dgr> Mem:    516348k total,   495784k used,    20564k free,   154188k buffers << HELP
<thoreauputic> rattboi: sudo adduser rattboi users
<rattboi> is there a pipe to put stuff right into the clipboard?
<rattboi> it'd be cool to do like "cat /etc/fstab | grep /media/shared | clipboard
<dgr> I think there's a clipboard server, but you have to install it
<thoreauputic> Fr0D0: try ctrl-alt-F1 or F2 to get a terminal, run top and id the offending process and kill it
<thoreauputic> Fr0D0: then alt-F7 to return to the GUI
<Fr0D0> I wouldnt even allow that Thor
<bwlang> rattboi: there's no pipe interface atm  - but it would be easy to write a small program to accept information over a pipe and put it on the clipboard eg "echo foo | toclip'
<dgr> thoreauputic: I like ps better than top
<schasi> virtuald: you where right. i apologize
<Fr0D0> tried ps
<thoreauputic> Fr0D0: ah, total freeze - OK that's different
<bretzel> oh! I see there is 43 updates, almost all for gstreamer stuff: May I go update without breaking xine stuff ?
<Fr0D0> nothing would get attention...
<Tycho_Atreides> hey, question: how do i find my kernel source path?
<thoreauputic> dgr: yeah, ps if you uknow what to look for
<Fr0D0> had to coldboot
<dgr> Fr0D0: have you updated the kernel=
<Fr0D0> yes...the kernel was updated
<dgr> hoary beta?
<Fr0D0> to 2.6.10
<dgr> 2.6.10-4 kernels don't work for me either (kernel panic 30 seconds after startup), I have to use the old 2.6.10-3 ones
<thoreauputic> ah - if it's 2.6.10-4 I think there's a known bug...
<thoreauputic> dgr: right
<Fr0D0> it had become my favorite desktop handsdown...now I will prolly have to format again...format again...format again
<dgr> don't you have an old kernel installed?
<thoreauputic> Fr0D0: no, you can revert to the old kernel
<thoreauputic> Fr0D0: just choose it at boot-up
<dgr> thoreauputic: he can't if he removed the old one
<bretzel> Wow! Just finished downloading Kubuntu iso ( 560MB) in 20 min :-) :-)...
<thoreauputic> dgr: this is true
<rattboi> dgr, 2.6.11 does that for me
<thoreauputic> dgr: that would be unwise... :)
<rattboi> as soon as gnome starts, kernel panic
<jesuel> Bretzel, nice connection
<dgr> rattboi: didn't try 2.6.11 yet
<Fr0D0> I will try and see, but there is some kind of corruption that is preventing me from startx or even dpkg  NO DPKG
<dgr> you don't have dpkg?
<dgr> well, there's something wrong ;)
<Fr0D0> I dont have it after reboot
<bretzel> jesuel: yop!!! Cable modem @5.1mbits/sec
<thoreauputic> Fr0D0: was this a dist-upgrade from warty (a recnet one?)
<Fr0D0> hard boot screwed up things bad
<dgr> Fr0D0: did you boot the old kernel?
<thoreauputic> *recent
<jesuel> bretzel, peachy
<Fr0D0> I used a dist-upgrade for Warty
<bretzel> But What I want to notice is the bandwidth from Ubuntu arch sites... very generousely fast!
<dgr> I think your kernel version is broken. but in grub, there should be another kernel to choose...
<Shachar> question: I have a package in the queue to be accepted into Debian-sid. What do I have to do in order to get it into Ubuntu?
<jesuel> bretzel, yeah. I routinely get around 25 to 30mbit/sec
<Fr0D0> I will try an old kernel...brb
<thoreauputic> Fr0D0: I agree with dgr
<dgr> Shachar: wait for the next release, IIRC they grab the sid packages every six months and put them in universe
<AciD> hi, when i try to install the package xserver-xorg i get a failedaccording to apt-get.org the libgcc1 package needed by xserver-xorg is in experimental. how can you bypass the pinning protection to get it ?
<AciD> oups
<AciD> according to apt-get.org the libgcc1 package needed by xserver-xorg is in experimental. how can you bypass the pinning protection to get it ?
<Echylo> where does my irc server has to listen?
<Echylo> which host? :s
<bretzel> jesuel: Cool! 8-) ...And the fact that the updates don't stop to arrives and work very well: add all those benefits and we have a utopic system actually working in real world ...
<Shachar> dgr: A. I'm not sure when it will get into Sid. It has been in the upload queue for over a week and a half already. Apparently, everyone is busy with Sarge.
<jesuel> bretzel, aye
<Shachar> B. Just found the answer to B on the web site
<thoreauputic> AciD, are you using debian sources with ubuntu?
<AciD> yes
<thoreauputic> AciD, don't
<dgr> Shachar: If you want them to put it in main, I think you should drop them a mail
* OmniColossus is away from the keys for a bit...
<AciD> i use ubuntu only for xorg
<BiteMeBill> Echylo: What do you mean where does it have to listen?  The port number?
<Echylo> no its allright
<Echylo> I needed the host
<AciD> on my main computer, now i try to setup it for my laptop
<bretzel> I say that because I had pain in the as... with some other distros espsecially Fedora(RedHat) with broken connexions, mandrake woth randomly borken connexion, and not working RPM pkgs...
<Shachar> dgr: I'm not asking about the Debian process. If you know it, you'll understand that I already packaged the program, got a sponsor, convinced him it was in an ok state, and had him upload it to the queue
<dizzie> Afternoon all :)
<Shachar> which means I'm fairly along the way :-)
<StoffBox-Steve> hi all
<dgr> Shachar: I'm talking about Ubuntu ;)
<Shachar> I was wondering whether it was worth my while to upload it directly to ubuntu
<bretzel> full of thums this morning....sorry full of misspelled words in my phrases ...
<Shachar> dgr: who should I email?
<dgr> Shachar:http://www.canonical.com/ << there should be a contact page
<dgr> don't know if that's right, you should have a look at the wiki first
<WeirdAl> 'lo!
<WeirdAl> lo?
<WeirdAl> can someone tell me how to install SMB support?
<thoreauputic> Shachar: or  lists.ubuntu.com
<dizzie> WeirdAl, compile a new kernel with SMP support?
<WeirdAl> How do I do it easily?
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<WeirdAl> ty
<thoreauputic> SMB or SMP?
<dgr> WeirdAl: SMB = Samba or SMP?
<WeirdAl> oh
<WeirdAl> Now I don't know. Hang on.
<dizzie> I missread SMB as SMP, sorry :<
<StoffBox-Steve> SMB > network
<hahu> Hi
<WeirdAl> Yeah that one.
<dgr> ah ok
<WeirdAl> For Windows networking on account of other people.
<StoffBox-Steve> than Samba is you way  :D but when you have hoary it is still supported, or ? ... i think so ... you can easy share files over the system menu
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: then see the command I posted above
<WeirdAl> getting :-)
<Echylo> anyone knows how the packet for services like nickserv & chanserv is called? I use a ircd-hybrid server
<dgr> Hm, since I upgraded to Hoary the nautilus smb support seems broken
<dgr> is there another way to browse smb-shares?
<BiteMeBill> WeirdAl: If you need to know how to configure Samba it's here on the guide http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<StoffBox-Steve> btw guys, i have upgrade a few days ago to hoary .. and when its done my locale settings are a ugly mix of DE and ENG ... what was the command to set the locale new ?
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales  ?
<StoffBox-Steve> *blink*
<StoffBox-Steve> that was to easy for me *lol*
<thoreauputic> haha ;-)
<dgr> sudo apt-get install language-pack-de-base <<
<dgr> that should solve your problems...
<StoffBox-Steve> << change to ENG .. its better than de :D
<thoreauputic> dgr: on warty, apt-cache search doesn't know about language-pack-de-base  - is it a Hoary thing?
<dgr> hm, try language-pack-de
<thoreauputic> k
<dgr> I don't know, I'm using the Hoary Beta (which is quite stable)
<Botje-> what's the default ubuntu dhcp client?
<dgr> Botje-: do you need the default or just a dhcp client?
<Shachar> Is there an official stance as far as ubuntu for servers?
<Shachar> Is that "recommended", "will work", "at your own risk"?
<Botje-> the default one
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm, die Nvidia drivers are in the linux-restricted-modules pack or ?
<thoreauputic> Shachar: a question for canonical, I guess, if it's a mission-critical server
<linuxboy> I just installed one of the Ubuntu monthly packages. What do i do with it?
<rattboi> si there a hotkey for xchat to change tabs?
<dgr> StoffBox-Steve: they are ;)
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: you mean the calendar?
<_d4vid> hi all
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: yeah
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm ok, i have installed the Nvidia drivers ( using them right now ), but i see i dont have the restricted pack installed
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: what do i do now? where do i use it?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: you find it in loginscreen setup I think
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: oic
<Echylo> how stubborn can you be
<Echylo> or something like that
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: nope, didnt change anything
<dgr> have to go, see you guys
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: there are backgrounds as well - try using locate ubuntu-calendar or ubuntu | grep nameofmonth
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: ah.. yes. found a background
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: mine are in /usr/share/
<thoreauputic> for instance, /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-calendar-february
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm how can i deinstall software that are coming with the basic example : openoffice , without deinstalling ubuntu-desktop ?
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: ah, thanx
<Tycho_Atreides> how can i find my linux source path?
<rattboi> see ya
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: and /usr/share/backgrounds
<Quest-Master> G3 Torrent for Ubuntu is here. :D http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=86007
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage - you can uninstall it without breaking anything
<StoffBox-Steve> Oh thx, didnt know that :) so its only a dummypack to easy install all desktop tools? :D
<thoreauputic> yes
<StoffBox-Steve> ty
<thoreauputic> pulls in dependencies etc
<thoreauputic> time to sleep... good night all
<xoxoxo> hello. i need to run a small script after the system finish booting up. in which rc file should i call this script?
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, you have to put the script into /etc/rc2.d with name that starts as S99"name"
<Hikaru79> I've switched from gnome to KDE on ubuntu... what packages should I delete to get rid of gnome now? (There's no point in keeping both)
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, but the best way is to put the script into /etc/init.d
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, and link it with update-rc.d
<Riddell> Hikaru79: apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0 would about do it
<xoxoxo> Goshawk: that doesnt guarantee that my script run after every other scripts
<xoxoxo> there must be a better way to do it
<Goshawk> yes
<Goshawk> S99 is the last script
<Goshawk> to be executed
<Goshawk> S01 is the first
<xoxoxo> like in RH, they have smt like rc.local
<xoxoxo> Goshawk: i know that, but what if there are 10 S99?
<xoxoxo> what will run last?
<xoxoxo> that is why we need a better way
<Goshawk> they are ordered for name
<Goshawk> S99b comes after S99a
<xoxoxo> then you must choose the "good" name for it
<xoxoxo> still bad solution
<Goshawk> S99z"name" will be the last
<xoxoxo> Goshawk: are u sure???
<xoxoxo> ok, tell me what is the "sure" name so my script will be the last?
<Goshawk> do ls /etc/rc2.d
<Goshawk> and the last script will be executed for last
<xoxoxo> u dont get my point
<snowblink> xoxoxo: crontab @reboot?
<xoxoxo> that solution is not scalable
<xoxoxo> i need smt like rc.local in RedHat. there must be smt like that in ubuntu, but i dont know exactly what it is named
<ca> Hi all. Just installede ubuntu hoary. Love it so far :) Would like to get java on my system, but the guides i find are a bit hard to make out. Some refer to warty, some seem outdated and so on. What is the "best" way to get sun java for hoary?
<Goshawk> ca have you looked at ubuntuguide.org?
<ca> Goshawk, Don't remember if it was there or some wiki, but i found that most guides refered to warty. Just wondered if i could use those withoug prolems or not?
<ca> Goshawk, Just saw the link you gave, looks good, will try that. Thanks.
<mijenix> where I can set the domain name? apache2 gives a error message
<Goshawk> ca there is one of the best guide about ubuntu ^__^
<ca> Goshawk, First time i see that page i think. Will bookmark it right away :)
<mijenix> Goshawk: wich ine
<Goshawk> mijenix, what?
<Goshawk> ca yes.. it should be put at the topic...
<snowblink> hmmm. Used to be in the topic...
<Goshawk> one week ago it there was.. but now not
<Echylo> anybody experience with dyndns?
<Echylo> and knows a (good) service that auto updates your IP on their site?
<xoxoxo> my ubuntu (4.10) boot up so slow. anybody can recommend me how to refine system to speed things up?
<xoxoxo> i already remove unneeded script from /etc/init.d, but that doesnt help much
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, you have to see where you system lose time
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, removing things from /etc/init.d will make your system unstable
<Echylo> I think he loses the most at hotplug subsystem right?
<xoxoxo> ok i meant i removed things in rc3.d
<Echylo> and I think they will try to speed it up in hoary
<xoxoxo> Echylo: yes hotplug is so slow
<Echylo> uhu
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, but hotplug is the besic for plug& play
<xoxoxo> i wonder if upgrading to hoary will help ?
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, yes it will help
<xoxoxo> Goshawk: are u running hoary now? how fast it boot compare to warty?
<help-me> hello
<LinuxJones> xoxoxo, debian uses runlevel 2 by default
<Echylo> hello
<help-me> anyone fluent in networking?
<Echylo> mr hacker help-me
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, yes t seems to be better but the best advantages is not th speed
<LinuxJones> xoxoxo, err Ubuntu
<Goshawk> but the compatibilities
<Goshawk> since it has X.org
<help-me> who Echylo?
<Echylo> you
<Echylo> your name ::P
<help-me> ahh...
<help-me> nothing to do with it
<xoxoxo> i just need my ssytem run fast, dont care x.org. i work mainly in console
<Echylo> uhu
<Echylo> otherwise you would hide your ip ;)
<help-me> do i need to install samba to access folders in a windows machine?
<Goshawk> xoxoxo, so remove the packages not the scripts!
<Goshawk> and remove daemons if you don't need them
<zenwhen> well hoary boots much faster, but general desktop apps are slower
<zenwhen> much slower
<ca> xoxoxo, I'm just a noob wrt. ubuntu, but if you work mainly in console are you sure ubuntu is the distribution for you? How about pure debian or ...?
<xoxoxo> ca: ubuntu is more updated, so i prefer it
<help-me> hey, what about networking.....
<lunitik> ca: there is really no advantage to Debian over Ubuntu... they are basically the same thing, except that you get decent release schedule...
<help-me> any pages that people know?
<HcE> xoxoxo: that actually depends on what you use the disto for ;) Or are you using Warty or Hoary?
<lunitik> ca: They are basically the same thing.
<xoxoxo> hmm i will try to upgrade to hoary. hopefuly it works
<LinuxJones> help-me, what kind of networking questions do you have ?
<lunitik> xoxoxo: thats an irrelivant point... hoary takes packages from sid... sid is more up-to-date.
<help-me> humm,
<HcE> I lack some development packages in Ubuntu
<ca> hmm, thought there was bigger difference. But what do i know, i'm new here :)
<help-me> i have my ubuntu machine in a windows network
<lunitik> HcE: apt-get install build-essential
<help-me> and i would like to access folders in windows machines
<help-me> but i can't access them
<lunitik> ca: nope, not really.
<LinuxJones> help-me, so you wnat the Ubuntu machine to share files with your windows machine ?
<HcE> lunitik: I'm not that new ;) Ubuntu uses libpqxx 2.2, Debian Sarge uses libpqxx 2.4.1
<LinuxJones> err want
<andrewski> how many packages does everyone have installed?  i have 760 currently.
<help-me> more the other way around LinuxJones
<xoxoxo> lunitik: ok but ubuntu is updated and also much more stable. not as sid.
<LinuxJones> help-me, have a look @ www.ubuntuguide.org
<help-me> i have
<help-me> but i can't install samba server
<help-me> it gives me an error message
<lunitik> HcE: I see 2.4.1 here...
<lunitik> HcE: Hoary though...
<HcE> yes, not in Warty
<help-me> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<LinuxJones> help-me, do you know what error comes up ?
<help-me> this one
<help-me> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<lunitik> xoxoxo: Sid isn't that unstable actually, unstable stuff goes to experimental generally...
<LinuxJones> help-me, ok you have synaptic running
<help-me> yeah
<help-me> i'll close it
<help-me> :S
<LinuxJones> help-me, you can use it
<lunitik> HcE: I don't use warty.
<LinuxJones> help-me, hit the reload button to refresh the package list
<cavediver> Gahh, i'm getting tired of this... I can't install oo2 no matter what i do.
<help-me> what should i look for?
<xoxoxo> anybody experiences problem upgrading from warty to hoary?
<LinuxJones> help-me, after you refresh click the serach button and type in samba
<lunitik> HcE: there is backports.ubuntuforums.org if you want to check that out
<lunitik> xoxoxo: none here.
<andrewski> xoxoxo: nope. ;)
<snowblink> help-me: you don't need to install samba server just to access windows shares
<lunitik> snowblink: in fact, it doesn't help at all  :P
<LinuxJones> snowblink, he want to share files both ways
* lunitik wishes gnome-vfs support for smb didn't suck.
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<snowblink> LinuxJones: didn't read it that way...
<LinuxJones> snowblink, I do that all the time ;)
<universal> dow someone know about gdesklets?
<leitao> people, my ubuntu dont recognized my sound. how can i do that?
<lunitik> universal: what do you need to know??
<universal> lunitik, gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<universal> , thats my problem
<lunitik> universal: you compiled yourself or something?  :/
<universal> lunitik, no i dl it from synaptic
<lunitik> universal: I'm not sure then... never seen that, sorry
<universal> lunitik, ok
<universal> someone else who have seen my problem : gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<snowblink> universal: sounds like a warning rather than an error
<universal> snowblink, i think it is, but then how to run the program anyway?
<snowblink> universal: does it exit the program with that message?
<universal> no, its when im typing gdesklets in term
<snowblink> universal: okay, so what happens when you start adding gdesklets?
<usual> man this redrawing of windows is the pits
<universal> snowblink, (gDesklets:9042): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<universal> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<universal> gDesklets 0.26.2
<universal> Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 The gDesklets Team
<universal> This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.
<universal> /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<universal>   self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)
<snowblink> universal: okay
<snowblink> universal: that's fine
<universal> snowblink, ok, ?
<snowblink> universal: now try adding gdesklets
<universal> snowblink, what do u mean?
<larsson_> I
<snowblink> gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/some.display
<larsson_> Ive got video problems. I am using vidix as video driver in xine. I want to use it on the tv-out too. When i do this, everything looks fine on my monitor but on the TV, the xine window is pink. This only happens with the vidix drivers. Need help!
<universal> snowblink, ok, i shall tyoe that in term?
<snowblink> universal: when you start gdesklets it's like a clean slate. You have to add things to show on the desktop
<snowblink> universal: have a look in /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays for some of the things you might want to run
<universal> snowblink, ok, but as im adding, it cannot open, because it does not exitst
<snowblink> universal: sorry. Didn't understand that.
<larsson_> Anyone?
<universal> snowblink, when im typing the add-line, a windoes pops up, and says that the folder doesent exist
<bretzel> Hi again: I am actually running hoary KUBUNTU :-)
<snowblink> universal: ah - have you go the gdesklets-data?
<universal> no
<universal> ahh ok
<andrewski> larsson_: #xine
<universal> snowblink, so first i have to go to the folder cd...... and then type the adding
<snowblink> sudo apt-get install gdesklets-data
<snowblink> universal: you can add stuff that ends in .display
<snowblink> universal: yup that works too
<universal> snowblink, hmm?
<universal> snowblink, ok
<universal> snowblink,ok, now im in /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays, then what shall i type?
<andrewski> how do i change the keyboard ubuntu boots with?
<macewan> this shit would be so much easier if i wasn't a dumbass
<andrewski> universal: man gdesklets.  it gives you the syntax for adding displays.
<snowblink> universal: you have to pick something you want to display now
<andrewski> universal: or, run it from nautilus.
<universal> ok, hmm
<andrewski> macewan: that's a very true statement, for all of us. ;)
<universal> and now i can download what i whant to display, as a clock, Weather, and so??
<snowblink> universal: sudo apt-get install gdesklets-data
<snowblink> universal: that will get you a bunch to start playing with#
<universal> snowblink, ok, can u then tell me how to?
<andrewski> universal: open up nautilus
<universal> ok
<andrewski> universal: go to /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays
<andrewski> universal: and double-click on any you want to try.  that should work, but i'm going from memory.
<universal> andrewski, ok, thx
<universal> BOTH
<andrewski> universal: no problem
<universal> andrewski, when using nautilus, shall i then run from root?
<andrewski> universal: no.
<CarlK> anyone have a URL for setting up a print server using Hoary server?
<andrewski> universal: gdesklets are a user program; you don't need root privileges to run it.
<universal> andrewski, when dubbelclicking, it cannot open the .display
<andrewski> universal: hmm.  ok, try reading the manpage for gdesklets; i think all you have to do is 'gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/name-of-desklet.display' but I could be wrong. :)
<Zitter> hi, is it possible to map "window key" to open gnome-menu?
<StoffBox-Steve> how is the command for the KDE system setup ?
<andrewski> Zitter: yes, look at the manpage for xmodmap.
<universal> andrewski, ok thx
<andrewski> universal: let me know if that works.
<Zitter> andrewski, ok
<alessandro> I
<alessandro> I've a problem with usb, when I plug any device doesn't appen nothing
<LinuxJones> universal, are you using warty ?
<universal> andrewski, hmm root@universal:/home/universal # gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/rss
<universal> (gDesklets:9516): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<universal> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<universal> gDesklets 0.26.2
<universal> Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 The gDesklets Team
<universal> This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.
<universal> LinuxJones, yes
<andrewski> universal: did you read the manpage?
<universal> andrewski, sry, ;)
<andrewski> universal: you should be adding something that has an extension of .display
<andrewski> universal: read the manpage!
<andrewski> :)
<LinuxJones> universal, I';m runnign Hoary and when I run gdesklets it opens a nice gui for adding gdesklets to the desktop.
<andrewski> LinuxJones: IIRC that's a recent addition
<universal> LinuxJones, ok, hmm it doesent come up for me ;)
<looksaus> why shouldn't I disable/remove postfix from my laptop?
<looksaus> (trying to keep battery usage to a minimum)
<looksaus> and memory usage...
<snowblink> andrewski: in warty I don't believe they set up the file association by default
<looksaus> suggestions for removing even more service?
<CarlK> install gentoo ;)
<andrewski> snowblink: ok, i see.  so this CLI command should work just fine. :P
<CarlK> which is GENerally TOO much trouble
<snowblink> andrewski: I already gave the command to him.
<andrewski> snowblink: oh, i missed that.
<NobleArc> ick.  I hated Gentoo when I tried it. >.<
<andrewski> i really liked gentoo, but the endless compiling wore on me.  now, in ubuntu, i sacrifice the availability of any package i come across....  win some, lose some.
<rattboi> you can still compile from source
<andrewski> rattboi: yes, that's true, but it's much more a pain in the butt to keep track of.
<rattboi> yeah
<andrewski> i know i can't...
<NobleArc> Compilation from source of X.Org scares me.
<andrewski> NobleArc: you mean in gentoo?
<NobleArc> on this machine, it took about an hour or two, but on my old 400 MHz one, it took two days. >.<
<NobleArc> yes, in Gentoo.
<rattboi> I never used gentoo, so I don't know how easy it is to compile
<andrewski> NobleArc: i mean, it takes a while, but it's rather painless.
<rattboi> NobleArc, that was probably memory-limited
<andrewski> rattboi: as is most compiling.
<NobleArc> Still.
<NobleArc> The pain!
<andrewski> NobleArc: you mean the time.
<NobleArc> er, yes.
<NobleArc> The time!
<andrewski> :P
<NobleArc> ..of pain!
<rattboi> what makes Ubuntu so much harder to compile with?
<rattboi> usually it's the same ./configure, make, make install stuff
<NobleArc> uh, lack of gcc when you first install it? -_-
<rattboi> bah, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<rattboi> solved that
<andrewski> rattboi: since that's what you do in gentoo, portage keeps track of things, keeps the source in this directory, installs to this directory, and makes exceptions based on the program so that it's rather painless.
<rattboi> oh, it's source packages then
<andrewski> rattboi: emerge program and (after the time...) you have it ready to go.
<universal> andrewski, when im trying one of the .Display it says No preview tag for file:///usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/boxmail-desklet/boxmail.display
<LinuxJones> universal, andrewski I just installed gdesklets cause you guys were talking about it...very cool
<NobleArc> gdesklets is broken in Debian. :0
<andrewski> universal: i dunno anymore.
<NobleArc> Is it here? :0
<rattboi> NobleArc, nope
<rattboi> I'm using it now
<NobleArc> ooh, score.
<andrewski> ask LinuxJones :)
<NobleArc> brb.
<rattboi> on Hoary at least
<NobleArc> aw, fuzz.
<LinuxJones> NobleArc, I jsut installed it 10 minutes ago on Hoary
<NobleArc> I refuse to use Hoary 'til it's officially released. -_-
<universal> LinuxJones, u know the problem?
<andrewski> NobleArc: aw, fuzz on you then.
<LinuxJones> NobleArc, I wish there was a gdeskltp to fix my horrid typing skills
<andrewski> LinuxJones: lol
<cshah2> when would it be officially released?
<NobleArc> uh. eventually.
<LinuxJones> universal, no sorry dude
<cshah2> :(
<universal> LinuxJones, ok ;)
<oferw> where I can find what are the requirement for workstation
<rattboi> who here uses gdesklets?
<NobleArc> Someone said it would be in April. o_O
<rattboi> is there a way to get them to stay on top?
<universal> rattboi, me!
<andrewski> universal: did you read the manpage?
<LinuxJones> NobleArc, Hoary should be frozen within a few weeks
<rattboi> universal, do you  know a way to get a gdesklet to stay over other windows?
<NobleArc> Huzzah.
<rattboi> I'm using StarterBar, but it doesn't work so well when apps go over the top of it
<universal> andrewski, yes
<oferw> anybody can help me
<oferw> ?
<NobleArc> I'm sure someone could.. but I don't know that they will.
<NobleArc> I'm next to useless, so don't ask me.
<LinuxJones> oferw, it should be on the ubuntu webpage
<oferw> I can not find it
<NobleArc> ..."cannot" is one word.
<apokryphos> and "can not" is still not syntactically incorrect, either
<NobleArc> Or /is/ it?
<andrewski> no.
<NobleArc> heh, "syntactically."  That's gold.
<NobleArc> Pure gold!
<apokryphos> Gee, thanks.
<andrewski> it's a word, NobleArc.
<NobleArc> That's the official #ubuntu word of the day. o_O
<NobleArc> Or at least I think it should be.
<NobleArc> It just rolls off the tongue! Syntactically..
<LinuxJones> oferw, what kind of system do you have ?
<apokryphos> Not like "velocity". That's a killer word; a v, a c, and an l!
<oferw> LinuxJones: I need to know to buy computers for workstations
<andrewski> oh no, not an l!
<NobleArc> L's are the worst.
<apokryphos> They're the best. Lush, lovely... all very sensuous. :P
<NobleArc> I suppose.
<apokryphos> libindous :P
<NobleArc> I prefer q's.  There's one in quintessential. ^^
<apokryphos> possibly spelt wrong ;-)
<LinuxJones> oferw, most entry level systems can easily run Ubuntu quite well
<NobleArc> I wouldn't know.  My spelling is horrid. >.<  Still, I go out of my way to correct everyone else's!
<apokryphos> libidinous; that's it.
<andrewski> apokryphos: "of the libido"?
<NobleArc> I see 'lib' and automatically think of apt. >.<
<oferw> LinuxJones: but still I want to know if there are any requirements
<andrewski> O_o
<apokryphos> andrewski: whatwhat? Syn: Lewd; lustful; lascivious; unchaste; impure; sensual; licentious; lecherous; salacious.
<LinuxJones> oferw, your going to want at least a 1 gig processor and 256 megs of ram 512 would be optimal.
<dkl> hi
<oferw> LinuxJones: thanks, do you know where I can find it on the website?
<LinuxJones> oferw, let me have a look
<oferw> LinuxJones: thanks
<LinuxJones> oferw, >> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20050107_20.html#4
<JDigital> Hello folks, does anyone know the easiest way to install Java?
<JDigital> The wiki page is complicated.
<LinuxJones> oferw, looks like P3 500 with 192 megs ram
<andrewski> i've gotten a number of freezes in ubuntu.  i'm jus' sayin'.
<oferw> LinuxJones: thank you very much
<LinuxJones> oferw, np
<NobleArc> I installed it from a guide, but the guide was long, and annoying.
<Vishaakje> is there an easy way to making a samba shared upload folder?
<oferw> LinuxJones: you probbly know how to search
<LinuxJones> oferw, I just google'd for it
<NobleArc> Google > *
<andrewski> NobleArc: exactly.
<NobleArc> *nods*
<NobleArc> Google got me my first -- and only -- quote on bash! :D
<dampjam> I just got ubuntu working and I was wondering if anybody could tell me a good code editor that supports coloring
<JDigital> is there like some kind of package
<JDigital> that I can install
<LinuxJones> dampjam, gedit
<andrewski> NobleArc: huh?
<JDigital> dampjam: gedit
<knucks> Has anyone been successful with getting RealPlayer to work in Firefox
<knucks> ?
<Blissex> dampjam: there are dozens and dozens
<NobleArc> I have a quote of me talking to someone on bash, and it involves google. :0
<JDigital> I submitted quote 1337 on bash :cool:
<andrewski> dampjam: if you've used vim before, gvim is a good one.
<Blissex> dampjam: depends a lot on your preferences and ho geeky you are
<JDigital> vim sucks
<JDigital> gedit
<NobleArc> I can't even get RealPlayer working, knucks.
<dampjam> Wow, gedit is awesome, I just saw the source formattin gmenu
<NobleArc> It loads, plays the audio, but there's no video. :P
<dampjam> I know everybody will make fun of me but I'm more of a nano kind of guy when it comes to terminal editing
<knucks> hm i havent tested mine out..
<NobleArc> I love nano.
<Tomcat_> \o/ nano \o/
<NobleArc> I wont use anything else.
<knucks> link to a realplayer video?
<NobleArc> *won't
<JDahl> JDigital, that's quite original: bringing gedit into an editor flamewar! cudos to you
<billytwowilly> nano basically = pico..
<dampjam> billytwowilly: correct
<NobleArc> nano is pico .. to the MAX!
<dampjam> only it's smaller
<billytwowilly> and notepad destroys all;)
<dampjam> ;)
<Quest-Master> ScITE \m/
<Hikaru79> If I have a computer that is dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows, and I want to get rid of Ubuntu, once I delete the partitions with Ubuntu on it, do I have to do anything to the boot record for it to automatically load Windows from now on?
<Quest-Master> If gedit had auto-tabbing, I'd use it
<JDigital> oh, I think I found java. neato.
<Quest-Master> Hikaru79: Yes
<billytwowilly> fdisk mdr
<knucks> anyone?
<JDigital> I like nano
<knucks> I cant get RealPlayer working in firefox
<billytwowilly> But you should go the other way and get rid of windows;)
<Hikaru79> I just do 'fdisk mdr'? That's it?
<dampjam> Hikaru79: you can either leave it running grub, or put yoru windows disk in and have it repair the boot
<JDigital> but I prefer gedit when it comes to GUI-based editors
<Hikaru79> Ah
<Quest-Master> Hikaru79: You'll need your Windows XP install CD, open up a Recovery console
<Hikaru79> Okay =0
<LinuxJones> Hikaru79, fdisk mbr ?
<NobleArc> isn't it mbr.. o_o
<Hikaru79> *=) That's not a problem
<Quest-Master> Hikaru79: Then type in fixmbr
<JDigital> Ouch, I forgot that Java is 61MB
<Hikaru79> *mbr
<Quest-Master> Hikaru79: Then type in fixboot
<JDigital> I once downloaded Java and split it onto fourteen disks to take it home
<JDahl> JDigital, I hear you! my favorite editor is Notepad via Wine...
<JDigital> that was fun
<Hikaru79> fixboot or fixmbr?
<Quest-Master> Hikaru79: And that will fix it all. :)
<Quest-Master> Both.
<NobleArc> sick. notepad.
<Hikaru79> Oh, booth?
<Hikaru79> *both?
<Quest-Master> Yes.
<Hikaru79> Okay =) Thanks guys
<JDigital> Gedit gives all the advantages of notepad, but with also extra functions.
<JDahl> NobleArc, I was joking, of course
<dampjam> I have a 1280x768 resolution and this: http://www.leog.net/fujp_forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5371 works, but I was wondeirng if there was a "correct" way to do it, instead of patching the vbios
<Quest-Master> fixboot usually isn't needed, but is in rare cases.
<NobleArc> phew.
<NobleArc> Scared me.
<tritium> JDigital, I remember installing slackware off of 30+ floppies back in the day
<dampjam> exit
<NobleArc> ...
* billytwowilly net installed debian over a 14.4 modem.
<billytwowilly> Beat that;)
<NobleArc> ..It's a contest now?
<billytwowilly> To see who has done the lamest thing with linux;)
<NobleArc> ah.
<NobleArc> well if it's lame, I threw a Knoppix CD at my toaster and screamed: "LINUX TOASTER, HUZZAH!" .. That's pretty lame.
<andrewski> billytwowilly: i think i'll let you win.
<andrewski> NobleArc: that's just funny.
<NobleArc> ah.
<NobleArc> well, score.
<NobleArc> I demand to be able to run Linux on my toaster. =\
<andrewski> uh...
<NobleArc> or my Apple ] [+.
<billytwowilly> NobleArc wins...
<NobleArc> .. or my Apple //c.
<javiolo> anyone here use zircon ?
* billytwowilly hands his head in shame
<knucks> "added a symbolic link to nphelix.so
<knucks> > and nphelix.xpt in that /opt/RealPlayer directory"
<knucks> how do i do that?
<NobleArc> Someone remind me never to order anything from TigerDirect again. -_-
<knucks> the symbolic link thiung?
<Quest-Master> NobleArc: :o Why?
<Quest-Master> I was going to order some stuff from them
<Tycho_Atreides> why, whatd tiger direct do
<Quest-Master> Guess I won't now
<NobleArc> I've been waiting two months for my video card now.
<Quest-Master> :o!
<NobleArc> I ordered it December 27th. -_-
<Tycho_Atreides> o.
<Quest-Master> Wow.
<javiolo> anyone here use zircon ?
<Quest-Master> That's.. a while.
<NobleArc> My last order from them only took two weeks.
* Quest-Master will just use NewEgg from now on
<NobleArc> this?  Much longeer.
<NobleArc> *longer
<knucks> please
<knucks> someone
<NobleArc> mind you, this is TigerDirect.ca, so they might be different. :P
<knucks> how do i add a symbolic link?
<Tycho_Atreides> only two weeks? newegg usually takes about 3-4 days
<snowblink> knucks: man ln
<NobleArc> I can't use NewEgg, as far as I know, they no likey the Canadians.
<Quest-Master> XD
<Tycho_Atreides> that blows
<NobleArc> all I want is my cheap cruddy GeForce 5200. =\  Anything is better than my 420 MX.
<Tycho_Atreides> whoa
<Tycho_Atreides> dont buy that!
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18369 <-- G3 Torrent for Ubuntu.. anybody interested in trying, feedback/bugs/comments would be appreciated. :)
<NobleArc> it was $20 CDN, that's like $15 USD.
<Tycho_Atreides> youve gotta be able to get something better for not more money
<Tycho_Atreides> oh ok
<NobleArc> :P
<Tycho_Atreides> $20 is ok
<knucks> snowblink: would this be right: ln --symbolic /usr/bin/nphelix.so ?
<NobleArc> It was on super-hella-secretive-no-one-knows-cept-everyone sale.
<Tycho_Atreides> uh huh
<Blissex> NobleArc: I'd suggest canceling the order for the 5200; 2 momnths it might have been still tolerable, there are better tjhings for the same moeny now.
<snowblink> knucks: ln -s sourcefile newfile
<Tycho_Atreides> better things.. for $15?
<knucks> snowblink: ahhh ok thans
<NobleArc> They wont /give/ me the money back.  I've tried contacting them, they said 'they'd look into it' weeks ago.
<Tycho_Atreides> call them and YELL
<NobleArc> They never sent me a tracking number, either.
<Tycho_Atreides> bitch em out and theyll get on it
<Blissex> NobleArc: Tycho_Atreides: I am assuming a typo and a missing zero.
<NobleArc> o_O?
<Tycho_Atreides> nah, NobleArc said $15
<NobleArc> They only charged $20 CDN to my PayPal account. =P
<Blissex> NobleArc: otherwise probably they really dont want to sell you the thing.
<Tycho_Atreides> i dont doubt, 5200s are almost worthless
<Blissex> NobleArc: they probably had say a dozen at that price, stock run out, and bye bye the rest.
<NobleArc> They sold me a bunch of DVD+Rs and an ethernet switch a while back -- couldn't afford a router at the time, figured I'd deal with a software firewall.
<billytwowilly> NobleArc, did you pay with credit card?
<nasdaq> poor kei
<nasdaq> what did he do?
<NobleArc> eh, no.
<NobleArc> PayPal.
<billytwowilly> complain to paypal and get their paypal account frozen;)
<knucks> ughhh
<knucks> has anyone gotten realplayer to work in firefox?
<NobleArc> bah.
<NobleArc> too lazy.  I'll lose the cash.
<billytwowilly> NobleArc, they'll deal quickly to unfreeze their paypal account.
<NobleArc> eh, maybe.  Nothing I can do on the weekend, when I have a cold though.
<NobleArc> >.<
* billytwowilly has never had a problem with tigerdirect.ca
<NobleArc> I've only had two dealings with them. =\
<billytwowilly> although I always pay credit card so I can reverse charges if they mess with me...
<NobleArc> one alright -- and oh-so cheap! -- and one horrid. =(
<BockBilbo> hello
* billytwowilly has had 4 or five..
<BockBilbo> anyone here has installed wordpress in ubuntu from the apt universe repositories?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<billytwowilly> BockBilbo, I did a long time ago...
<jae686> hi
<NobleArc> I prefer getting wp from their website.
<BockBilbo> billytwowilly, did you have to do any simlink from the apache root directory to /usr/share/worpress ?
<jae686> how can i setup VNP ?
<jae686> erm vpn
<zverj> after booting from ubuntu cd, chrooting to fedora partition, /dev folder is empty. how to get it back?
<knucks> my plugins folder is read + execute only
<BockBilbo> NobleArc, did you have any probs doing that?
<NobleArc> Nope.
<knucks> how do i move two files into it?
<billytwowilly> BockBilbo, I don't think so. I can't remember though, sorry
<BockBilbo> billytwowilly, thanks anyways
<NobleArc> I haven't done it in ages though.  It was annoying the first time, but I was following a guide. :P
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> and one last question
<BockBilbo> whats the best dinamic addressing domain server service?
<NobleArc> ..dynamic.
<NobleArc> and I don't know.
<BockBilbo> i mean... smthing like no-ip.or
<BockBilbo> *org
<NobleArc> Still don't know.
<zverj> HOW to get /dev folder working after chrooting?
<NobleArc> Don't know.
* NobleArc contemplates changing his nick to UselessArc .. @_@;;
<andrewski> how do i kill a program so that it starts again?
<tck> kill process_id
<andrewski> zverj: what are you doing?
<jae686> how do you get the process id ?
<andrewski> tck: no, that will just kill it; i want it to start again.
<tck> whats the program
<andrewski> tck: xfce4-panel
<NobleArc> kill program && program?
<tck> pidof xfce4-panel
<snowblink> andrewski: kill -HUP id
<andrewski> snowblink: thanks, that's it.
<Xenguy> NobleArc: if you don't know the answer, please don't offer confusing advice
<NobleArc> m'kay. =(
<andrewski> Xenguy: you're not saying that to tck too?  sheesh.
<zverj> andrewski, my fedora crashed, i booted ubuntu cd, mounted partition, chrooted to it, now trying to grub-install but seems no /dev entries exist
<CarlK> md5sum --check of hoary-install-i386.iso: OK, but the "check CD" option says /dist/hoary/main/binary-i386/packages fails - any idea whats going on?
<andrewski> oh boy.
<tck> andrewski, pidof gets the program ID
<Xenguy> andrewski: I can't be everywhere at once ;-)
<tck> as jae686 asked
<chillywilly> hello ubuntuers
<andrewski> Xenguy: NobleArc put a question mark after his and tck didn't even answer my question.  why not just stop criticising?
<tck> andrewski, just because we dont answer your question, dont mean you have to get an attitude
<NobleArc> @_@;;
<andrewski> tck: i just didn't like the way Xenguy criticised NobleArc's input.
<NobleArc> Score, someone's standing up for me. :P
* tck sings stand by your man 
<NobleArc> lol.
<andrewski> lol
<JDahl> tck, how about "all we need is love"?
<tck> ive retired ;)
<Xenguy> My apologies -- I didn't mean to single anyone out.  My message was intended to convey that it's better to offer help when you know you can help.  A guess once in awhile is helpful, but not constantly.  That's all :-)
<tck> kill -1 id is better
<tck> does same as kill -HUP id
<NobleArc> It hasn't /been/ constant, it was just once. :0
<andrewski> Xenguy: i agree with NobleArc.
<andrewski> Xenguy: but no sweat.
<NobleArc> Score, someone agrees with me. ^^
<NobleArc> brb, need more water.
<Xenguy> NobleArc: I've apologized, so don't let it worry you any further.  It was not personal.
<NobleArc> ^^
<andrewski> tck: neither one works for me.  the program is frozen; is there something else i should try?
<tck> kill -9 id , will totally kill the program
<tck> no way to block it
<tck> then restart it
<tck> if everything else fails
<cwillu> why must programs close automatically every 30 seconds?
<Xenguy> cwillu: can you be more specific?
<noddaba> I've used Debian for years, today was my first time installing Ubuntu (Warty).  WHen running Debian, I was using unstable sources.  Would the equivalent in Ubuntu be Hoary?
<cwillu> well... I'll be working in mozilla, or synaptic, or what-have-you, and it'll close
<cwillu> i.e., disappear, no error, simply cease to be open
<Xenguy> noddaba: pretty much, except that I think of Hoary as Experimental ;-)
<tck> noddaba, prob. yes
<noddaba> Xenguy, heh.  so then I shouldn't try dling the Hoary install CD's?  (and what is Array-6, btw?)
<cwillu> Laptop, hoary, although warty had the same problem
<tck> noddaba, array-6 is instable would it be ?
<tck> s/instable/unstable
<Xenguy> cwillu: That is very broken behaviour (I've never seen that before actually).  You need to check logs to see what's going on.  Or try start a program from a terminal window (command-line) and see if any errors appear there.
<cwillu> which logs?
<noddaba> tck, eh?  Array-6 is unstable?
<Xenguy> noddaba: I can't offer any specific advice about Hoary - I don't use it.  Some people do tho I hear.
<andrewski> tck: thanks; kill -9 was the only thing that worked. ;)
<Xenguy> cwillu: see /var/log/...
<tck> noddaba, well its the latest test version before the pre-release
<cwillu> thx
<noddaba> tck, is "Array 6" the codename for Hoary?
<Xenguy> cwillu: yw
<tck> noddaba, nope hoary is the codename for hoary
<noddaba> lol, ok, so I ask again.  What is "Array 6", i see it in the room title :)
<tck> it will be release as 5.04 afaik
<tck> year 2005, 4th month i.e. april release
<snowblink> noddaba: Arrays are the names of the release candidates. Arrays of Hedghogs...
<noddaba> Ahhhh
<noddaba> snowblink, thanks :)
<CarlK> trying to install hoary - both normal and server error with "load installer compents from CD" - anyone know how I can work around this?
<tck> noddaba, think of it as a progress meter
<rattboi> hey, I just installed k3b
<cwillu> Xenguy:  is there a particular log file I should be looking at?
<rattboi> is there a way to make qt look like gtk theme?
<Quest-Master> rattboi: You could theme it and try to make it look like GTK, I suppose.
<BockBilbo> no-one knows a good DDNS server?
<tck> dyndns.org
<Xenguy> cwillu: it depends on your application really, and on the type of problem.  You would need to explore a bit.  For example you could do 'ls -ltr' to see which files are most recent (appearing at the bottom of the screen).  If I were you tho, I'd open a terminal window, type 'mozilla' and then watch for any error messages to appear.  That would give you a starting point, maybe a few more clues.
<cwillu> okay..., so keep doing what I've been doing
<Xenguy> cwillu: /var/log/messages is a good general file to check, as is /var/log/syslog
<cwillu> ya, ran into those two, didn't see anything specific to the programs I was running
<cwillu> powernow:  This is indicative of a broken BIOS.
<BockBilbo> thanks
<Xenguy> cwillu: the truth is out there :-)
<cwillu> so I've been told
<cwillu> does this sound like broken bios behaviour?
<jae686> does anyone knowswere i can get the fix for the baterry issue on asus M6N laptops?
<cwillu> does sudo swallow output?
<tck> jae686, you tried the wiki ?
<knucks> how do i change my rootpassword?
<tck> knucks, sudo passwd root
<knucks> thanks tck
<tck> cwillu, yes
<knucks> tck: im on a fresh install now. all my stuffs gone :(
<tck> if you have identified
<cwillu> doh
<tck> it should return 0
<cwillu> i.e., if I do sudo synaptic I'm not going to see any output from synaptic
<knucks> Im getting errors on k3bv
<knucks> er, k3b
<tck> cwillu, synaptic doesnt show errors in the shell anyways
<knucks> Command 'kcmshell k3bsetup2 --lang en_US' not found
<knucks> whats that mean
<jae686> tck : y, i'm still seraching but found anything yet
<cwillu> I'm trying to troubleshoot applications closing on their own
<tck> s/erros/anything
<cwillu> synaptic is only an example, but it has done it
<devdude> Has anyone had problems with Synergy under Hoary? Cant connect to server.
<rattboi> knucks, run it with sudo first
<tck> cwillu, are you getting any errors or are you just saying
<knucks> rattboi: run k3b w/ sudo?
<rattboi> yeah
<cwillu> Program (mozilla, nautilus, synaptic, etc) just closes
<rattboi> I just did
<rattboi> did you just install it?
<tck> cwillu, are you using sudo
<tck> try sudo -K
<cwillu> yes, although not for mozilla
<tck> then retry, sudo program and enter your pass
<rattboi> wow, k3b rules
<rattboi> took like 3 seconds, and I'm burning a DVD
<knucks> I just got a long list of error for k3b
<snowblink> cwillu: Is this recent? Does the same thing happen if you restart X?
<knucks> but it did load
<cwillu> ever since I installed ubuntu
<cwillu> persists through reboots, updates, etc
<snowblink> cwillu: hoary or warty?
<cwillu> either, but I'm on hoary now
<knucks> k3b: ERROR: filesharelist not found in /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin: /usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/sbin
<knucks> k3b: WARNING: KGenericFactory: instance requested but no instance name passed to  the constructor!
<knucks> k3b: ERROR: (K3bSongManager) Can't open file /root/.kde/share/apps/k3b/songlist. xml
<cwillu> beware, I'm on a laptop,
<knucks> last three errors on k3b
<snowblink> cwillu: me too. I'm running warty though.
<cwillu> I started with that, was getting the same issue
<snowblink> cwillu: what's the load like?
<rattboi> hmm
<rattboi> dvd burning is really killing my system
<cwillu> good question
<rattboi> speedwise
<rattboi> max cpu
<snowblink> cwillu: also check your disk space.
<cwillu> plenty... 20 gig partition, 1 gig swap
<snowblink> cwillu: lots free?
<snowblink> cwillu: I'd check your RAM next
<cwillu> 512 mb... I'd be surprised
<cwillu> or you mem memchk86
<cwillu> mean
<snowblink> cwillu: possibly bad RAM - just throwing out ideas
<knucks> do my errors mean anything bad?
<cwillu> could be, I've been suspicious before, but memchk always came back clear
<snowblink> knucks: should you be running that as root?
<knucks> i did
<snowblink> knucks: why?
<knucks> tck told me to
<cwillu> memories at 94 in use/56 in cache
<cwillu> load average 11%
<CarlK> dd if=/dev/hdc of=hdc.iso, md5sum hdc.iso = bbaf920d5fba57a97c340cd83c6456e0 (what it should be) and yet the install is saying "fails md5sum check" -  - same CD works fine on a laptop
<tck> tck told you to what
<CarlK> oh yeah, still tryig to install hoary
<tck> you asked me hwo to change the root pass, and i told you, sudo passwd root
<lizdeika> anyone noticed 2D slowdown after hoary got xorg version 6.8.2 ?
<andrewski> lizdeika: i've not noticed any slowdown.
<cwillu> I'm seeing Gtk-CRITICAL **:  gtk-tree-view-unref-tree-helper: assertion 'node !=null' failed errors
<knucks> no
<cwillu> but its still runnign
<knucks> like
<knucks> i ran k3b
<knucks> and i got errors
<andrewski> knucks: you should not need to run k3b as root.
<CarlK> woa... segfault in the install... anyone here want to debug this?
<knucks> how do i start it up?
<knucks> it wont show up in my apps meny
<lizdeika> my 2.6gz with radeon 9600xt feels like 233mhz with s3 1mb video card. :/
<knucks> menu*
<andrewski> knucks: as your regular user.
<snowblink> cwillu: that doesn't sound good...
<andrewski> knucks: in a terminal window, run k3b.
<knucks> ok
<devdude> Anyone here using synergy?
<knucks> but i still get errors in my terminal
<andrewski> knucks: ok, what are they?
<cwillu> m'thinks I'm going to rebuild, and if I don't get this working today, it's back to xp for another week
<knucks> theres a lot
<andrewski> knucks: #paste
<andrewski> knucks: paste them there
<andrewski> knucks: that looks like a problem with your icon theme.
<cwillu> !!!!!!!!!!11
<cwillu> everybloody one of my cd's are cracked!
<cwillu> :(
<Dr_willis> hmm
<snowblink> cwillu: elephants?
<cwillu> heh... no, I noticed about 5 or six whe I got my cd's in the mail
<ompaul> cwillu, guess it is off down the shop and buy a new batch :(
<cwillu> first one worked fine
<cwillu> (i.e., the machine I'm typing on here was off that, no problems)
<andrewski> knucks: so it looks like a problem with your icon theme; are you using the default?
<cwillu> just looks like a stain on the surface;  almost like putting it in my laptop drive causes enough strain to kill them
<knucks> i think so
<andrewski> knucks: do you get that error in other apps?
<knucks> hold on let me change to a different one
<knucks> no
<cwillu> still seems odd though, seeing as I did an upgrade
* lunitik wonders if there is any way to customize the 'effect' when minimizing applications?
<andrewski> knucks: and that keeps k3b from running?
<cwillu> oh well... back to xp with me
<knucks> nope
<knucks> k3b still loads
<andrewski> knucks: ok, then i wouldn't worry about it too much and i would go to #kde and ask about it.  but, you should be ok to run k3b.
<knucks> ok
<knucks> but k3b doesnt show up in my apps menu
<andrewski> knucks: many apps don't; i would file a bugreport on bugzilla.ubuntu.org about it.
<knucks> ko
<knucks> ok
<andrewski> knucks: you're in kde or gnome?
<knucks> gnome
<andrewski> knucks: ok, i'd mention that, because that may be the "reason"... albeit a bad one.
<knucks> ok
<knucks> so my next question..
<knucks> i got two folders
<knucks> how do i delete them through the terminal?
<andrewski> knucks: rm name-of-folder
<knucks> thanks
<andrewski> knucks: sorry, rmdir
<knucks> aight thanks
<knucks> what if its not empty?
<andrewski> knucks: if they have contents, you'll have to do rm -rf, but that will force remove everything in them, so only use it when you're sure of what you're doing.
<andrewski> knucks: i wondered if you'd ask before i got done typing that. :)
<cwillu> stupid windows
<knucks> hah :D
<andrewski> cwillu: ?
<cwillu> explorer is _just_ about running so I can click on things
<knucks> so rmdir -rf folder ?
<andrewski> knucks: no, rm -rf folder
<cwillu> need to do _something_ to burn an ubuntu cd, seeing as the pressed cd's are garbage :(
<andrewski> knucks: rmdir only works if the dir is empty.
<knucks> ahh ok
<andrewski> cwillu: you just got them in the mail?
<cwillu> 'bout a week ago
<cwillu> first one seemed okay (but it was only used in a fairly slow tray cd drive
<andrewski> cwillu: and they were cracked when you got them?
<cwillu> well, they've been sitting upright on a shelf since then :)
<cwillu> so I can only assume so
<snowblink> cwillu: I think they're sending out hoary mid-april
<cwillu> cd drive in my laptop's got one of those 'push it on the spindle' drives, so that may have exasperated the situation, but 6-7 never left the folders
<cwillu> is there a bittorrent mirror for warty?
<cwillu> neverind, I'm blind
<Aivaras> :))
<cwillu> and azereus...
<LinuxJones> cwillu, >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/release/
* ompaul watches this warty box become hoary as the db is read and the stuff is happening apt-get -f update shortly and all should be good
<cwillu> ompaul:  heh... that's what I thought
<StoffBox-Steve> where are the PannelMenus storet on the harddrive?
<CarlK> hoary install: Mar  5 13:36:12 main-menu[4976] : (process:10515): Segmentation fault  - last 177 lines of syslog with debugging turned on: http://paste.phpfi.com/53498
<cwillu> and 2.5 megabits, here we go
<ompaul> cwillu, I do expect the mouse of darkness other than that nothing too bad, I have an almost identical
<cwillu> I first got worried when I saw "uninstalling gdm:  success!"
<Venker> hi there
<Aivaras> by
<ompaul> reboot needed brb
* OmniColos is away from the keys for a bit...
<drspin> Could anyone help me try and figure out why my sound isn't working?
<Dr_willis> drspin,  often the sound volumes are totally muted. to begin with.
<Dr_willis> drspin,  this a clean install?
<drspin> Dr_willis: it is a hoary update from a fresh Warty install... on a Dual Celeron box --
<CarlK> here aer some tips - if you have more, please get them added: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<StoffBox-Steve> *arg* nautilus say applications:/// issnt a folder or file
<airox> Is kernel-image-2.6-386 the default kernel off ubuntu warty ?
<drspin> CarlK: thanks!!!
<Dr_willis> Dual Celeron.. gesh i dident teven think that was possible...
<danny666> hi@all
<airox> hi danny666
<drspin> Dr_willis: yup sure is :) an overfclockers dream!!! :) :)
<danny666> could somebody help me with a sound problem
<CarlK> drspin - don't get too excited until you get sound ;)
* ompaul quits to sort out some pcmcia stuff - trivial I hope
<CarlK> here aer some tips - if you have more, please get them added: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<CarlK> danny666  - don't get too excited until you get sound ;)
* CarlK feels like a bot 
<danny666> i have sound
<danny666> but only 2 channels
<airox> Which kernel would I have to install to get the improvements off a 686 machine ?
<airox> kernel-image-2.6-686 ?
<Blissex> airox: that's OK. The improvements are not massive, unless you are doing some specific stuff.
<airox> Blissex: Would it be worth the risk off installing the kernel mentioned above ?
<Blissex> airox: the risk is very low though.
<snowblink> airox: I believe kernel* are debian kernels
<StoffBox-Steve> *arg* nautilus say applications:/// issnt a folder or file << SOMEONE an idea why ? or where the Appmenus are so i can edit them ?
<snowblink> airox: go for linux-686
<Blissex> CarlK: I have already written a massive page on that: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2#troubleshooting
<airox> snowblink: hmm ...
<airox> snowblink: Yep, you are right. But I also found kernel-image-2.6-686 as package names.
<airox> And heh, I'm a debian guy :)
<snowblink> airox: look for image* for ubuntu ones
<airox> Btw, I read somewhere that ubuntu does have boot logo's, but not enabled by default. Is this true ?
<airox> Or grub themes ../
<snowblink> airox: not in warty
<snowblink> airox: anyway, how often do you intend to reboot?
<thekoreuk> if i keep up to date with synaptic am i updating from warty to hoary.. or do i need to re-install to get hoary :s ?
<airox> Can I enable them ?
<zenrox> airox,  ya not in warty and not in hoary either
<airox> snowblink: It's not a server :)
<zenrox> airox,  its not done yet
<airox> hmm, oke to bad
<drspin> I don't have lspnp :-/
<Quest-Master> How do I change how my mouse looks?
<Quest-Master> There are X11 Mouse themes at Gnome-Look, but I don't know how to change them
<airox> I see ubuntu automagically adds the linux-686 kernel to the grub menu. Would I need to do anything more ?
<airox> Or is there some documentation about this process ?
<rattboi> who's running hoary?
<rattboi> I can't seem to make a launcher on the desktop
<rattboi> I go through the steps, and nothing happens
<zenrox> rattboi,  have you restarted x
<drspin> I just modprobe snd_pcm -- then aplay -l returns no soundcards found
<lok_> Does someone know if a partition ext3 largefile  (1 inode by MB) can slow down the write speed on that partition ?
<StoffBox-Steve> *ahh* can nobody tell me where the F********** Gnome menus are ?
<rattboi> zenrox, no
<rattboi> I need to?
<rattboi> that's crazy
<zenrox> rattboi,  you might
<rattboi> yeah, they're there
<rattboi> I have to restart X for that...
<rattboi> stupid
<zenrox> thats all you need to do then
<Quest-Master> StoffBox-Steve: Hoary or Warty?
<StoffBox-Steve> hoary upgradet form warty Quest-Master
<rattboi> zenrox, can I restart X without restarting all apps?
<zenrox> rattboi,  nope
<rattboi> yeah, so that sucks
<Quest-Master> StoffBox-Steve: Ok, which Gnome menus? The ones for the applications?
<zenrox> alt+ crtl+ backspace is as best as it gets rattboi
<rattboi> applications:/// in nautilus doesn't work anymore?
<StoffBox-Steve> yes Quest-Master the default menu on the pannel i what to short it new
<rattboi> how do I edit my gnome menu?
<Quest-Master> rattboi: COrrect
<universal> hello all, have i nice evening
<zenrox> rattboi,  thats in hoary
<StoffBox-Steve> no appli dosnt work for me ... says no floder or file
<Quest-Master> There's a method of editing menus
<Quest-Master> I can't remember, let me find it, one sec.
<Zer0G> rattboi: u can create a *.desktop file manually
<StoffBox-Steve> Quest-Master  my hero ;)
<cwillu> and download done... can I make a cd without a crack in it?  We will see.....
<zenrox> Quest-Master,  dont you have to make your desktop files in like some dir under /usr
* Quest-Master goes to check on it
<Zer0G> it should be /usr/share something
<zenrox> Zer0G,  ya something like that
<cwillu> and a nice peaceful 8x burn...
<lok_> Does someone know if a partition ext3 largefile  (1 inode by MB) can slow down the write speed on that partition ?
<zenrox> lok_,  no it shouldent unless the hdd is compleatly filled
<lok_> ok thanks zenrox
<Quest-Master> It's actually pretty hard to do right now
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18034
<StoffBox-Steve> thx for the link :)
<Quest-Master> No problem
<zenrox> StoffBox-Steve,  read the forums and learn to search them it has tones of info
<cwillu> has anybody written a nice front-end for launching apps on a remote machine onto a local x server?
<cwillu> i.e., instead of the remote xterm approach?
<zenrox> cwillu, try doinf a ssh -Y -l yournick then.you.ip
<zenrox> then type in the command
<cwillu> dumb question, does that work out of the box, assuming that the x server itself will allow connections?
<StoffBox-Steve> zenrox, dont tell me that, i know it ;) ... i use google 20min ... and im just frustrated ... the #gnome channel is ****
<zenrox> StoffBox-Steve,  so it #nvidia
<zenrox> it=is
<zenrox> lol
<StoffBox-Steve> :)
<zenrox> thoes chanels expect you to RTFM!!
<zenrox> witch i have
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> cwillu,  yes
<cwillu> so I shouldn't see "Connection refused?"  :p
<Xenguy> cwillu: try it out - it should work.  If you need it to work cross-platform, a newish technology called FreeNX is one option worth exploring
<Venker> someone knows when Hoary is bein stable (instead of Warty)?
<ompaul> Venker, april
<drspin> Venker -- April
<Venker> ok, thanks
<zenrox> cwillu,  no you shouldent see that
<Xenguy> cwillu: for that error, checkout your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Venker> I was waiting for March  ;)
<cwillu> 'cause I see it :p
<zenrox> cwillu,  do you have the ssh server set up on that bax
<zenrox> bax=box
<cwillu> that would be why I asked about "out of the box" :p
<cwillu> heh
<Xenguy> cwillu: you need to enable X forwarding I think
<zenrox> Xenguy, i dont have that enabled
<cwillu> I don't need to worry about encryption on the x itself
<cwillu> i.e., I'm planning on running this over a tap/openvpn virtual network
* drspin think X forwardiing is on by default in Ubuntu
<cwillu> I've got the x session working to another machine
<drspin> cwillu why not just VNC?
<zenrox> cwillu,  then make shure the ssh server is installed on that box
<cwillu> because vnc only gives you that picture-in-picture look
<cwillu> I use vnc all the time, but what I really want is to mix local and remote on the same desktop, transparently
<zenrox> cwillu,  another way is enable the xdmcp in the gdm and use tsclient to connect to it like you would and get a gdm login
<cwillu> anybody here ever use citrix?
<Xenguy> cwillu: just a suggestion in case yer still having problems at all: man sshd_config and read the section on 'X11Forwarding'
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> I can get xterm up, I can start remote apps
<snowblink> X Forwarding is enabled by default
<cwillu> I want a nice front end for it, that's all,
<cwillu> xnest, xdmcp et al is not what I'm looking for
<zenrox> cwillu,  just an idea
<cwillu> Citrix Program Neighborhood would be close though
<cwillu> but I don't think you guys know what the heck I'm talking about :)
<zenrox> i use ssh -Y -l  and i run my xchat thauru it
<Xenguy> snowblink: if true, that is the opposite of Debian then (and I doubt it is a good idea actually - JMHO tho)
<cwillu> but ssh is probably close enough to get started writing a front end
<zenrox> cwillu,  you might find a front end on www.sf.net
<zenrox> using ssh
<snowblink> Xenguy: I was surprised too.
<Xenguy> cwillu: you want to run windows apps remotely and serve them up to your linux system?  Or something different?
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm i have both Gnome as Standart and KDE just for playing around :) .. but in Gnome must of the KDE symbols dosnt show up! any help for that ?
<zenrox> as its underpinning
<cwillu> I want to run linux apps remotely and serve them up to my linux desktop (i.e., not a dumb client)
<snowblink> cwillu: ssh -X remoteprogram is probably the fastest way
<cwillu> ya, that's what I'm thinking
<ompaul> okay just went from warty to hoary in the main what I have used seems okay, just two comments and I will write these up later, the mouse has changed, this also happened to a box that was array 5 at startup and was upgraded yesterday, the second and more worrying one is the fact that there is no comment in /etc/apt/sources.list which points me to a `proper` hoary sources.list that might be useful and the second thing is the obvious fail
<ompaul> ing of changing security.ubuntu.com these things just should not happen :) but other than that I am happy
<zenrox> snowblink,  whats the full lay out for that
<cwillu> next, is there an easy way to force X to only listen on a specific _adapter_?
<Xenguy> cwillu: yes, that is the simplest/best idea
<snowblink> zenrox: for what?
<zenrox> snowblink,  the ssh -X
<zenrox> whares the username ip of the box etc...
<cwillu> I suppose all that's really neccessary is a link to a (for example) remote nautilus window containing the apps the user could run
<snowblink> zenrox: ssh -X remotebox remoteprogram (more stuff if you're not using keys)
<Xenguy> cwillu: did you say you had ssh -X working, or no?
<snowblink> zenrox: A nice tip from Linux hacks was to set up a quick script. So I can type remotemachine -X remoteprogram
<cwillu> no, but I had an xterm, I don't have two machines up at the moment
<cwillu> but I am familiar with the concept
<drspin> ssh -X remoteprogname user@host.ip.addy.here
<zenrox> snowblink,  give me and exampole script
<cwillu> and I'm also familiar with how an end user will be stumped by anything command line :p
<snowblink> #!/bin/sh
<snowblink> ssh `basename $0` $*
<pebkac> had anyone had any corrupt cd problems with the kubuntu tests?
<zenrox> snowblink,  paste it in a msg
<snowblink> Then create symbolic links
<snowblink> zenrox: that's it. ;)
<zenrox> just 2 lines
<cwillu> ....and we have a lockup (back to the laptop install)
<Blissex> snowblink: read a bit more on how to write shell scripts :-)
<snowblink> zenrox: yes
<zenrox> shit
<pebkac> every cd i've burned has been corrupt in the same spot.
<zenrox> thats easy
<cwillu> linux noacpi?
<pebkac> ./docs/install/manual/en/ch03.html
<pebkac> so i go in and remove it, and it STILL says it's corrupt in the same spot.
<snowblink> Blissex: actually this is from the ORA Linux Hacks. What problem do you have with it?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<shadeofgrey> i have a qwuedstion
<cwillu> what's a qwuedstion?
<Rocco> ask
<Blissex> snowblink: several... and dont believe everything you read on the web or in OReilly books. There are so many ignoramuses out there.
<zenrox> snowblink,  and the basename id assume = the pc's name
<zenrox> or ip
<shadeofgrey> is there any way to make xchat behave like mirc and allow multiple windows? because i can open lots of windows but it wont let me make them different sizes so i can see more than one at once
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, right click channel tab, and "detach"?
<snowblink> Blissex: okay, I'm guessing the first line is okay. How would you write the second?
<shadeofgrey> and im at a phase in my current work schedule where i have to be able to see multiple windows at once
<Blissex> snowblink: a better version would be: exec ssh "`basename \"$0\"" ${1+"$@"}
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Blissex> snowblink: a better version would be: exec ssh "`basename \"$0\"` ${1+"$@"}
<Blissex> snowblink: a better version would be: exec ssh "`basename \"$0\"`" ${1+"$@"}
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know whether mirc wil run on ubuntu thru wine
* Blissex oops for the mistypes...
<shadeofgrey> or is there an mirc clone available under a diffgerent name?
<cwillu> why must I lock up?
<Rocco> hey guys! hast anyone gdesklets running?
<drspin> shadeofgray WHY would you want to run Mirc
<Blissex> shadeofgrey: just use one of a million really good Linux IRC clients...
<Quest-Master> X-Chat. \m/
<shadeofgrey> okay so whats an AWESOME linuxc irc client?
<zenrox> shadeofgrey, xchat
<Quest-Master> X-Chat!
<drspin> LOL
<apokryphos> konversatioin
<snowblink> zenrox: ln -s thatscript nameofremotehost
<drspin> bitchX
<apokryphos> *konversation
<shadeofgrey> xchat isnt even mediocre
<shadeofgrey> bitchx
<shadeofgrey> that might work
<Quest-Master> :P
<rattboi> how do I install a theme?
<Blissex> shadeofgrey: depends on what you regard as AWESOME. Ease of use? Power? lots of plugins? Cool/colored GUI
<rattboi> I got one and had to compile it?
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: konversation is the way to go ;-).
<rattboi> but now I don't know how to install it
<Quest-Master> rattboi
<Quest-Master> Really easy
<drspin> I just use Gaim
<shadeofgrey> cool color and gui with power to run customized scripts
<cwillu> I lock up around "choose your location"
<snowblink> Blissex: will take a look at that. Cheers,
<cwillu> sometimes after, sometimes before
<Quest-Master> Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Theme
<Quest-Master> Then, Install Theme
<shadeofgrey> okay cant stand it another minute. must reboot into ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> BRB
<Quest-Master> And type in the directory of where you untarred the theme
<rattboi> Quest-Master, I did that and pointed it to the theme .bz2
<Blissex> shadeofgrey: also try Chatzilla under Mozilla/Firefox.
<airox> Is there some package that provides some utilities for gnome in combo with bluetooth ?
<Quest-Master> No
<airox> :(
<Quest-Master> Don't point it to the .bz2, rattboi
<avirox> lol
<avirox> hey
<Quest-Master> Point it to the directory, rattboi
<rattboi> ok
<avirox> thought that was me talking
<queuetue> Where is the "system bell sound" defined?  I want to replace the drum hit every time I hit tab in bash with something more subtle, but can't find the right setting in sounds...  The "whump" every time I use tab-completion is driving every onenuts.
<avirox> where can i access the things i installed using synaptic?
<airox> avirox: hehehe
<rattboi> Quest-Master, didn't work...
<rattboi> it won't let me just choose the folder
<rattboi> it wants a file in the folder
<apokryphos> avirox: from the menu, or from terminal or alt + F2
<Quest-Master> rattboi: Click the index.theme
<cwillu> I almost _want_ memchk86 to give me errors
<avirox> what menu?
<rattboi> Quest-Master, the message I got from the theme.bz2 before was "This theme is an engine, you ahve to compile it"
<avirox> also i dont see it in the "run progra" thignie
<rattboi> so I did "./configure, make, make install"
<avirox> *thingie
<Quest-Master> rattboi: Oh, never mind then.. no idea on how to do engines, hehe
<apokryphos> avirox: what are you trying to run?
<rattboi> it definitely was doing stuff, because I had to get the gtk+ dev packages
<avirox> xmms and wine
<avirox> none of them are in "run program"
<cwillu> pass:  2%
<rattboi> avirox, xmms is easy
<avirox> but i installed them through synaptic
<rattboi> synaptic, yeah
<pebkac> ew, xmms.
<cwillu> oo!!  3%!!!
<apokryphos> avirox: if you install xmms, then alt + f2 will certainly turn up xmms
<apokryphos> avirox: wine works by running it with ohter things; i.e. a Windoze .exe
<avirox> how can i access wine tho
<apokryphos> by opening the program with wine...
<queuetue> Please, someone - how do I replace the "system bell" sound?
<andrewski> someone said there was xfce 4.2 in hoary, but i don't see it.  can anyone confirm?
<Quest-Master> queuetue: Easy. Hoary or Warty?
<queuetue> Quazion, Hoary
<queuetue> Quest-Master, Hoary.
<Quest-Master> Ok
<apokryphos> I don't see it there
<Quest-Master> System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Quest-Master> System Bell
<Quest-Master> queuetue: Then change it from there
<queuetue> Quest-Master, You can't change it there.
<Quest-Master> You can't?
<queuetue> Quest-Master, Or at least *my* install doesn't let me change it there...
<Quest-Master> Let me check
<apokryphos> There might be an extra repository with it in "testing" running around, but it doesn't seem to be in any of the main ones.
<queuetue> Quest-Master, (you are the fifth person to tell meot change it there.)
<Quest-Master> Wow, looks like they removed it queutue
<Quest-Master> *queuetue
<Quest-Master> Sorry
<Quest-Master> :\
<queuetue> Quest-Master, So ... How do I change it?  whump whump whumop ...  How do the rest of you stand it?
<Quest-Master> queuetue: I just turn it off
<cwillu> any suggestions if the cd installer crashse?
<avirox> hmm ok i still cant fine Wine lol
<avirox> i found xmms
<avirox> is wine in /usr/bin or sommit?
<cwillu> I've tried noapic/nolapic/noapci in all their permutations
<queuetue> Quest-Master, Gah.  I was hoping I could put in a simple, subtle click or a quiet ding...
<CarlK> queuetue - never ending drums on startup?
<queuetue> CarlK, No, the system bell - can't figure out how to change it.
<CarlK> queuetue - ah - my warty install has a problem playing .wav - it loops forever
<CarlK> so on boot, there is something like startup.wav that must be 2 seconds of bongos, but it loops
<paperclip> CarlK: heh.. that's humane =)
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> i installed bitchx - but it didnt put any icons anywhere on my system
<paperclip> i'd like to figure out why my samsung ml-4500 doesn't work for crap.. i really need to print some stuff..
<shadeofgrey> so how the hell do i run it?
<shadeofgrey> im not even sure where everything was installed
<paperclip> shadeofgrey: open a terminal
<CarlK> it wound;t be so bad, but it is what I setup for my gf to use for school, and she doesn't exactly like the bongos
<shadeofgrey> paperclip:  i have one too.  you just have to set it in printing prefs it should work fine
<paperclip> shadeofgrey: an ml-4500?  i've tried setting it up a few times.. with both 300 and 600 dpi
<pebkac> er.
<shadeofgrey> paperclip:  your talking a samsung ml-4500 right?
<pebkac> bitchx won't put icons anywhere; it's a terminal app.
<shadeofgrey> it has NO icons or anything?
<paperclip> shadeofgrey: type `which bitchx`
<shadeofgrey> how gay is that
<pebkac> ...
<pebkac> see, back before the magical world of GUI, we had this thing called the console.
<paperclip> shadeofgrey: yes.. samsung ml-4500 ... yours works perfectly, eh?
<pebkac> and what we would do is, we would run this magical command called "screen."
<andrewski> pebkac: lol
<paperclip> hmm.. maybe i can force a reinstall of cups..
<pebkac> and could load up all sorts of enchanting little programs.
<pebkac> one of these being "BitchX"
<shadeofgrey> paperclip:  hang on
<pebkac> you don't need icons in a console, hence the lack of icons.
<paperclip> pebkac: you could have icons tho.. for some people..
<pebkac> you can make one, fairly simply.
<paperclip> i know that..
<pebkac> there's really no logical reason to create an icon for bitchx when you have xhcat, sirc, et. al. for GUI chat.
<paperclip> =)
<shadeofgrey> hey paper -- i forgot to tell you.  samsung actually has a linux driver for the ml-4500
<paperclip> why do people use ubuntu without gnome..
<shadeofgrey> i havent the slightest clue
<apokryphos> paperclip: so we can use kde
<andrewski> paperclip: or xfce
<paperclip> shadeofgrey: i tried the ppd file from linuxprinting.org
<shadeofgrey> kde is the desert platter of window managers by far..,  and far harder to use
<paperclip> heh..
<ibo> hi i need help on grub, i installed 4.10 (warty), but it messed up my win2k pro. it wont boot on (HD0,0) :(
<paperclip> <war type="holy">
<shadeofgrey> paperclip:  no.  i gor my driver direct from samsung.com
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: err.. yeah, sure.
<paperclip> shadeofgrey: you mean their hacked ghostscript?
<shadeofgrey> negative
<andrewski> ibo: what's your menu.lst file look like?
<andrewski> can you post the windows lines?
<shadeofgrey> theres an actual .tar.gz archived driver
<ompaul> can anyone name a wav player that I can use on the command line please
<ibo> where can i find the menu.lst?
<andrewski> ibo: should be in /boot
<andrewski> ompaul: mplayer?
<ibo> wait
<apokryphos> alsaplayer, I believe, too.
<shadeofgrey> wow
<shadeofgrey> bitchx blows
<paperclip> aplay
<shadeofgrey> okay what are my other choices again?
<andrewski> shadeofgrey: for CLI?
<ibo> first line says, title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<paperclip> for console clients?
<shadeofgrey> i want something as close to mirc as possible
<paperclip> irssi
<ibo> root            (hd0,0)
<paperclip> xchat
<ibo> savedefault
<ibo> makeactive
<ibo> chainloader     +1
<ibo> thats it
<ompaul> thanks
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: wasn't mirc pretty ugly?
<Zugot> shadeofgrey, you lost all credibility when you mentioned mirc
<shadeofgrey> apokryphos:  but it was functional!
<Zugot> try xchat
<Zugot> or sirc
<andrewski> shadeofgrey: so is xchat. ;)
<shadeofgrey> and the script i used for it kicked serious ass
<Zugot> xchat works
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: there are several functional irc clients on linux, and better ones, I might add. Konversation is my favourite, as I mentioned before.
<shadeofgrey> peace and protection 4.22 by misspai is the best mirc scriptever created
<Zugot> and xchat has a CLI version i belive...
<apokryphos> others include Kopete, gaim, irssi (command-line) etc..
<Rocco> hey guys! what could be wrong, when i2c_sensor couldn't be loadet on startup
<ibo> how do i repair it so that i can boot on windows?
<shadeofgrey> can i connect to more than one network with xchat?
<pebkac> oh, yeah.  i always forget that kopete and gaim have irc built-in.
<andrewski> shadeofgrey: i don't know that (m)any know which script you're talking about....
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: obviously
<pebkac> i don't know of an irc client for linux that WON'T let you connect to more than one server.
<andrewski> ibo: i dunno, that looks ok to me.  you're sure it's on the first partition?
<Zugot> Shachar, of course...
<Zugot> er shadeofgrey of course
* ompaul goes playing with apt-get
<shadeofgrey> okay so i hit the detach button
<andrewski> ibo: how about rootnoverify instead of root?
<andrewski> ibo: try that.
<ibo> yes.. i installed it on MBR.. it says pretty safe.. but it wasnt
<shadeofgrey> now i can use the other status window to connect to another network or does that stataus window have to remain active?
<andrewski> shadeofgrey: i connect to multiple networks in the same window. ;)
<ant123> I've got a few questions about hoary
<ibo> whats the diff with root and rootnoverify?
<andrewski> ibo: i don't remember, except that i have rootnoverify. :)
<ibo> ok letme try that. thanks
<ant123> Is there a gui way of mounting drives?
<apokryphos> ant123: you probably can with nautilus; I know you can with konqueror.
<kaos> Is there a depository for limewire
<apokryphos> kaos: no; you have to download it from their site. Easiest instalaltion you can imagine.
<zenrox> kaos,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for installing limewire
<apokryphos> *installation
<ant123> I haven't found a way of doing it... If it doesn't exist I think there is a gap...
<Xenguy> ant123: I don't use the default file manager (Nautilus?) but isn't it able to do this?
<ant123> Its a bit strange that you can mount a ssh drive - but not a local one...
<ant123> No nautilus seems not to have that functionality unless I haven't seen it
<Xenguy> ant123: krusader (a KDE file manager in the 'commander' dual-pane style BTW) will do this, for example
<ant123> Sure I've come from Mandrake - and it had the functionality in a couple of places
<paperclip> hmm.. this samsung printer installer is evil..
<Xenguy> ant123: someone here will know how to do it
<Xenguy> ant123: or perhaps the web site FAQs?
<andrewski> ant123: what are you trying to do?
<CarlK> more hoary install woes: Mar  5 15:10:29 anna[10510] : WARNING **: parser_rfc822: Iek! Don't find end of field, it seems to be after the end of the line!
<CarlK> last 494 lines of syslog: http://paste.phpfi.com/53516
<ant123> just want to mount a drive with the gui - I know how to do it on the command prompt but want a ui way to do it.
<ant123> Using array-6
<CarlK> ant123 - look under Computer, drives
<CarlK> (i think...)
<andrewski> ant123: the rox filer can do that.
<kaos> what cd recording utilities are good for linux
<paperclip> well.. that didn't help
<andrewski> kaos: k3b is the best.
<steve_> tritium: what is up?
<andrewski> ant123: in nautilus, under computer, do you see the command "mount volume" in the right-click menu?
<CarlK> anyone got any long shots so I can get the install to install?
<ant123> Don't see it I'm on the live cd -perhaps I need the installed version
<cwillu> I lock up at Choose Your Location
<cwillu> why?
<andrewski> ant123: i don't see why.
<cwillu> pci=noacpi doesn't help, nor does noapic,nolapic
<CarlK> cwillu - try: linux DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<cwillu> ty
<cwillu> no diff
<CarlK> cwillu - alt F2, enter,
<CarlK> and look at /var/log/syslog
<cwillu> no response
<CarlK> alt f3 or 4?
<cwillu> hmm... made it to detecting hardware this time
<cwillu> ....and lock
<cwillu> nope
<CarlK> bummer
<cwillu> I can reliably get to the language selection, sometimes to the country selection
<CarlK> also bummer, the Feb14 hoary is installing, the march 3 and today's gets stuck
<CarlK> anyone want some details?
<cwillu> hmm... if I pause before I do anything at each stage (i.e., several seconds), it seems to work
<ibo> ppl.. ubuntu messed up my windows. it wont boot anymore.. it throws an error "unknown partition 0x7" or something like that
<ibo> installed grub on MBR bec it said it was safe
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> you have a windows boot disk?\
<airox> Does anybody know which programs I need for using the grps connection on my phone for internet transport ?
<cwillu> I believe fdisk /f or something like that does it
<ant123>  The other thing I can't find is a way of creating a symbolic link to a directory using nautalis
<ant123> It is easy enough to do it in the command line. Or create a symbolic link to a file.
<nasdaq> toy need to run
<cwillu> don't lock up don't lock up
<nasdaq> fdisk /mbr
<cwillu> thanks :)
<nasdaq> you need to update your master boot record with windows boot system
<Echylo> fixmbr
<Echylo> if you boot the XP cd
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> fixboot & fixmbr
<nasdaq> or use the boot cd
<nasdaq> with windows
<nasdaq> but clean install
<ibo> i dont have cds or rescue disks :P
<cwillu> well....
<avirox> how do i stop programs wiith ubuntu?
<cwillu> doesn't help, but perhaps you shouldn't have been trying an install then :p
<avirox> like, how do i access the task manager
<avirox> hehe
<cwillu> find another machine to make a boot disk from
<eyequeue> avirox:  what?
<avirox> you know
<avirox> task manager
<avirox> like in windows
<Echylo> avirox, open terminal
<Echylo> type top
<eyequeue> avirox:  no i don't know
<avirox> IE "end program"
<Echylo> and press enter
<cwillu> or continue into the world of ubuntu, find a floppy image and ake a disk that way
<andrewski> avirox: gnome system monitor
<Echylo> or that ^
<avirox> err
<avirox> where is that located?
<Echylo> you have 2 menu's
<eyequeue> avirox:  you can send a signal 15
<Echylo> search :)
<Echylo> or signal 9
<andrewski> avirox: should be under applications | system...
<eyequeue> avirox:  how did you start the program?
<ibo> tsk.. if ubuntu cant do dual boot correctly, how is it gonna be adopted :~(
<cwillu> it usually does
<avirox> and now my bar is gone
<avirox> joy lol
<cwillu> and in fact it's quite possible to use winxp's bootloader to boot into it
<eyequeue> avirox:  bar?
<cwillu> ibo:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=dual%20boot
<Vishaakje> Is there an easy way to set up an folder where someone from my workgroup can upload onto using samba?
<andrewski> ibo: #grub
<ibo> cwillu.. thanks. ive been reading that
<ibo> but no dice
<cwillu> which method are you trying?
<avirox> not the bar
<avirox> the panel
<avirox> my panel is blank
<avirox> :/
<eyequeue> avirox:  what are you doing there?
<avirox> tryignt o browse my opened programs?
<avirox> heh
<eyequeue> avirox:  i don't understand
<phosphorgreen> hey guys. I'm trying to get procmail to spamfilter my inbound mail. for some reason postfix seems to be ignoring my .procmailrc, any ideas why?
<jay_> hi folks, sorry for the newbieish question but is there a simple 32 bit chroot command like suse's "linux32" ?
<avirox> brb time to reboot lol
<ibo> the prob is , i already installed it, it already messed up windows. i need a way to fix it so that it will boot windows properly. do u guys i think i can "repair" it and have my windows running again w/o reinstalling?
<cwillu> find a windows boot disk, and run fdisk /mbr
<cwillu> that will restore the standard windows bootloader, which will work
<ibo> oks.. i guess thats the only way. thanks
<cwillu> you might want to follow step three off that page first
<cwillu> that way you can get back into ubuntu
<cwillu> fdisk /mbr isn't destructive
<cwillu> (except to grub et al)
<avirox> gah
<Vishaakje> Is there a program in ubuntu to set up share points for samba? Or do I need to dig into the config files?
<avirox> i dont see my processes in my panel
<Vishaakje> I know for osx there's a program called sharepoints to do this trick
<HcE> Vishaakje: the notation in smb.conf is pretty easy and strait forward
<avirox> how do i get my panel back to normal?
<avirox> hehe
<ibo> can ubuntu open a .deb file?
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> yes
<Seveas> sure ibo
<cwillu> deb is the native form
<HcE> Vishaakje: I think you have some tools you can run through a webserver on localhost
<eyequeue> ibo:  defife Open"
<cwillu> pdkg -i your.deb
<eyequeue> ibo:  define "open"
<cwillu> I believe
<ibo> well run it and install it
<eyequeue> cwillu:  that will install it
<HcE> Vishaakje: check if you can install "swat"
<cwillu> and that's what he wants
<cwillu> :p
<HcE> Vishaakje: or use webmin-samba
<eyequeue> cwillu:  how could you know that?
<cwillu> he said it
<Vishaakje> thanks, I'll check it out
<eyequeue> cwillu:  he said "open"
<Seveas> ibo: in a shell type: dpkg -i filename.deb
<cwillu> and then said "well run it and install it"
<Seveas> of course, replace filena.deb with the actual filename
<ibo> seveas.. thanks
<eyequeue> cwillu:  after you'd answered
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> I'm also a damn good poker player
<airox> Is there something like hyperterminal for linux ?
<airox> (hyperterminal like the one in windows)
<andrewski> airox: what's hyperterminal?
<bagpuss_thecat> isn't ubuntu supposed to abstract the whole command line stuff away from users?
<bzbb> whats the best way to make a disk image?
<andrewski> bagpuss_thecat: to an extent, but that'd be diminishing its usability. :)
<bzbb> of a CD
<bagpuss_thecat> what's the point in providing nice shiny frontends for things when our advice always reverts back to the CLI?
<airox> I need to check if my telephone responds over bluetooth :)
<Chipzz> airox: screen /dev/ttyS* ?
<bagpuss_thecat> can't synaptic handle individual .deb files?
<airox> Sending AT commands and hopefully seeing OK
<ibo> bagpuss.. i guess its not yet there
<cwillu> the front ends are just that:  front-ends for the cli.  In many cases, any gui would revert to being a text editor if it provided the full power of the cli
<ibo> bagpuss.. only in  knoppix in my experience
<Seveas> bagpuss_thecat, not everything can be done with a GUI yet
<andrewski> airox: that's what hyperterminal would do?
<bzbb> it easier to explain how do do something over the command line
<ibo> airox.. zmodem
<bagpuss_thecat> cwillu: yes true... but just to install a basic .deb file doesn't take voodoo cli majik
<Chipzz> airox: but why would you use hypterminal? it's horribly outdated
<cwillu> it's also easier to explain in a text-based medium
<airox> Does it matter ?
<Seveas> bagpuss_thecat, "dpkg -i filename.deb" isn't really magic...
<Chipzz> unless you want to debug your modem connecten
<airox> That's the thing I'm doing ..
<bzbb> its far easier to say type apt-get install foo than to say open synaptic, navigate to package foo, right clack, select mark install, then, click apply
<Chipzz> airox: you know, this is 2005... you have programs that can dial in for you you know :P
<bagpuss_thecat> Seveas: ime, most ex-windows people freak out at having to revert to 'DOS' to do anything
<airox> That's not what I intend to do in this stage yet ;)
<JDahl> and it's really useful to be able to update machines via ssh, or install stuff without X
<Chipzz> airox: you want to dial to some bbs? :)
<cwillu> most windows people, in all honesty, freak out at any configuration at all
<ibo> the "klik" installer for knoppix is what really needed for all this distros
<Seveas> bagpuss_thecat, agreed, but sometimes you have to :)
<airox> I want to use my phone as a gateway :)
<bagpuss_thecat> the end-user that Ubuntu appears to be aimed at appears to be the sort that have come from Windows, and as such would prefer pointy clicky things
<andrewski> bagpuss_thecat: and yet, that's what you have to do past a certain level in windows too.  look at any microsoft support sites...
<airox> With the help of bluetooth.
<bagpuss_thecat> Seveas: yeah, unfortunately that is the case
<Seveas> bagpuss_thecat, if you don't like it: write a gui ;)
<djp> has anybody else here experienced problems with OpenOffice running under Warty? After a few minutes my system completely stops responding and I have to physically reboot to get the system working again! Help!
<bagpuss_thecat> Seveas: I use kpackage when installing single .deb files, and when I don't want to scare people
<cwillu> unfortunately, people here about the infinite configurability of linux when they come from windows, and immediate dive in to trying to do complicated things
<ctr> JDahl: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Seveas> kpackage, kde stuff right?
<bagpuss_thecat> normally though _I_ use dpkg myself
<Seveas> so not available in standard Ubuntu :)
<bagpuss_thecat> Seveas: yeah, I'm a KDE fanboy :-) although I'm sure similar exists for gnome
<knucks> how do i install thunderbird?
<cwillu> synaptic, search for thunderbird, install, apply :p
<bzbb> <3 dd
<Seveas> knucks, open the synaptic package manager, search for thunderbird, select it and click apply to install it
<cwillu> happy  bagpuss_thecat?
<bagpuss_thecat> cwillu: ecstatic :-D
<cwillu> :p
<Echylo> hahaha
<Echylo> lovely joke
<Echylo> < robT> Name ONE thing that your windows comp can do that my MAC cant
<Echylo> < bawss> Right click.
<Seveas> (or in one line of shell: sudo apt-get install thunderbird)
<Chipzz> Echylo: :)
<kaos> I tried to install limewire but got this:  root@ubuntu:/home/fred/Desktop/installs # sh ./LimeWireLinux.bin
<kaos> Preparing to install...
<kaos> Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
<kaos> Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
<kaos> Launching installer...
<andrewski> Echylo: lol
<kaos> /usr/lib/jdk1.1/lib/i686/green_threads/libzip.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference (libzip.so)
<kaos> Class not found: com.zerog.lax.LAX
<kaos> root@ubuntu:/home/fred/Desktop/installs #
<knucks> thanks man
<knucks> whats a good program for p2p?
<bzbb> kaos, plz don't flood
<Xenguy> knucks: gtk-gnutella
<bzbb> kaos, use http://www.pastebin.com/
<knucks> good speeds?
<Funraiser> knuck >>azureus
<knucks> im on 4mbps cable
<bagpuss_thecat> knucks: bittorrent has always served me well
<Xenguy> knucks: it works for me, that's about all I can tell you - YMMV
<bagpuss_thecat> dfunno if ubuntu has a bittorrent client though
<bzbb> bagpuss_thecat, it does
<bzbb> btdownload-gui, iirc
<bagpuss_thecat> funky
<Funraiser> well you can install azureus easily on ubuntu with ubuntuguide.org
* shock_ cant find any torrents lately
<bagpuss_thecat> bzbb: normallly I run bittorrent inside screen on my homedir server :-p
<bzbb> then, use btdownload
<shock> where dou you find the torrents?
<Funraiser> on google
<shock> narf, ok
<bagpuss_thecat> btdownloadmanycurses rocks :-)
<Funraiser> seriously
<Echylo> I dun't get that command?
<Echylo> they always say that
<bzbb> Funraiser, I get them from the ubuntu mirrors
<Echylo> btdownloadmanycurses
<Funraiser> bzbb what do u mean?
<bagpuss_thecat> Echylo: just ignore anything I say about bittorrent :-p
<bzbb> Funraiser, thats where I get torrents
<cwillu> speaking of poker...
<Echylo> owkey
<cwillu> I am tremendously happy that pokerstars runs well under wine :)
<Echylo> I use bittornado too
<Echylo> but I don't get the curses thing
<Echylo> ow btw
<Funraiser> bzbb example?
<ibo> is there no linux port for bitcomet?
<Echylo> why is there a help file for KDE in my gnome menu
<Echylo> damn
* bagpuss_thecat begins dismantling his old home network
<Echylo> lets remove you
<shock> i usually run gnome-bittorrent @ times and mostly just btdownloadcurses
<Echylo> hey hey
<Echylo> I don't get it!
<Echylo> launching terminal to find out
<shock> Echylo - this whole kde-stuff-in-gnome-menu gets on my nerves, too
<ant123> bitcomet is closed source
<Echylo> not that hard shock
<Echylo> right click & remove this item
<Echylo> :)
<ant123> I use Bittornado with the btdownloadmanycurses.py
<Echylo> stop it
<Echylo> somebody explain me what the btdownloadmanycurses thing is
<bzbb> how do I mount a CD image?
<Echylo> please
<shock> lol - actually i just simply dont use the menu anymore :P
<shock> mount /cdrom
<knucks> im trying to install azureus
<bzbb> I generally launch my gui apps from a console
<knucks> err
<knucks> limewire
<knucks> but i cant
<knucks> it skips step 6 on the ubuntuguide
<goldfish_> USE FLUXBOX!
<ibo> whats the cd burner in ubuntu?
<CarlK> bzbb - mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/iso
<Echylo> who we have here
<bzbb> CarlK, thanks
<cwillu> hoary, here we go...
<Echylo> lol
<Echylo> gl
<CarlK> (you will need to make /mnt/iso
<cwillu> ty
<Funraiser> bzbb how you do that? torrent on mirrors...(?)
<Quest-Master> Does Limewire use it's own sharing network or does it use Gnutella's or something like that?
<ibo> hoary is hairy :)
<cwillu> you have no idea
<bzbb> Funraiser, the mirrors have .torrent files for the .iso files
<Seveas> ibo, shave it :)
<cwillu> last time, it uninstalled gdm, and never came back :)
<andrewski> ibo: you have options: k3b, nautilus-cd-burner, graveman, etc.
<Quest-Master> cwillu: You have to install xserver-xorg after dist-upgrade
<Funraiser> give me an adress for example, i don't understand
<cwillu> I noticed :p
<cwillu> actually, ubuntu-desktop did the trick
<Quest-Master> Ah
<cwillu> and on my other machine, I had to do no such thing
<cwillu> Just. Worked.
<larsrohdin> is anyone in here good at fluxbox and gtk?
<cwillu> but, synaptic seems to be behaving now (i.e., my random crashing syndrome might have disappeared)
<kaos> can anyone help me http://www.pastebin.com/250189
<Echylo> gnight everyone | goeienacht iedereen | schlafen sie gut :P
<Funraiser> bzbb where/how do i get access to those mirrors?
<Quest-Master> Also
<Quest-Master> What is the command to launch gtk-gnutella after it is installed?
<mike> hello everyone..anyone losing visibility of their desktop after inserting a cd?
<Funraiser> oh u mean  the torrent to install ubuntu??
<Quest-Master> mike: nope.
<bzbb> Funraiser, for example http://www.opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu-cd/warty/
<mike> on warty btw
<bzbb> Funraiser, or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<Funraiser> bzbb i thought u meant torrents in general
<bzbb> no
<Vishaakje> how do I restart samba in the terminal?
<Funraiser> not the ones to download ubuntu
<Funraiser> k
<larsrohdin> when i use a gtk-theme in fluxbox... the windows still look like the fluxbox theme...
<Elsidox> hello. im helping a friend install ubuntu. he uses ppoe to connect to the internet. i was wondering how to set ppoe up on ubuntu.
<Funraiser> ubuntu downloaded quickly on the ftp server, no needed bittorent
<yoko-omo> where would one get codecs for totem?
<yoko-omo> ie win32 codecs and such
<Funraiser> was at 150 or something
<Funraiser> good question
<Funraiser> maybe on the website for totem they say something yoko
<larsson_> Cant get subtitles with vlc while using the svgalib video driver. Any ideas?
<bagpuss_thecat> Vishaakje: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<cwillu> 350 of 782... this is progress
<yoko-omo> Funraiser: last time I thought it was a package or something I dl'd for codecs
<Vishaakje> bagpuss_thecat, thnxz
<copilot> I had this problem a few times before and if I complain about it then it goes away.
<copilot> system is visibly lagged, system monitor on the toolbar says processor is 80-99% in use, top says that ~20% is in use
<dwr> hello, anyone got time for ubuntu boot problem?
<Funraiser> yoko what not using xine?
<kaos> My ubuntu doesn't want me to install limewire
<cwillu> what's the boot problem?
<larsrohdin> can someone help me with gtk?
<dwr> i boot up in ubuntu
<kaos> can anyone look at this term session and tell me wtf? http://www.pastebin.com/250189
<dwr> and up comes the brown background.. and the mouse pointer (which i can move around), but nothing more happens
<dwr> and now i have to boot in windows again.. and i'm miserable :)
<cwillu> is it a fresh install?
<dwr> i recently converted
<dwr> it's been around for 1-2 months
<dwr> i've used it a lot
<cwillu> attempt an upgrade?
<dwr> but lately upgrade downloads have f***ed up
<dwr> i upgrade as soon as i see the icon
<cwillu> try going into single-user mode
<dwr> how?
<cwillu> good question :p
<cwillu> grub?
<dwr> hm?
<cwillu> using the standard bootloader?
<dwr> i am now well bewandered in the world of *nix
<dwr> yes
<dwr> i have several choices
<cwillu> I think the safe-mode type kernel will get you there
<dwr> 3-4 ubuntus
<dwr> only use one
<cwillu> anyone care to comment?
<dwr> hmm ok
<cwillu> actually...
<cwillu> from the brown screen
<cwillu> hit ctrl+alt+1
<cwillu> then try dpkg --configure -a
<roam> what's the difference between warty and hoary?
<cwillu> hoary is newest, experimental
<Funraiser> kaos i would suggest u should try to install limewire from the source code
<roam> cwillu: is it better to use warty or hoary? when will it be released
<roam> ?
<Bandit> kaos what linda error do you get
<cwillu> do you like spending weekends working on your computer?
<roam> cwillu: me?
<cwillu> yes :p
<cwillu> warty is the release version, and as such will probably give you fewer problems
<roam> cwillu: depends. It's not for my computer.
<roam> :)
<cwillu> start with warty, you can always upgrade
<Funraiser> if i'm not mistaken this prob is common when the install is done from the binary...the lib is there but the versions are slightly different, and u can't make the install...
<roam> cwillu: is there something like a changelog for hoary? So I can tell if it's worth trying?
<cwillu> probably, couldn't tell you the url from memory...
<roam> When I installed warty, I had no X, although manual said I would. Is this normal?
<cwillu> "Battery Charge Monitor" applet has died unexpectedly...
<kaos> --help
<cwillu> definately not
<larsrohdin> whatever gtk-theme i use, the windowbar stays the same, everything else changes... what am I doing wrong?
<cwillu> you mean the instaler or after ti finished?
<roam> I had X after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, but that should happen at installtime, I guess.
<Funraiser> bandit he gets: /usr/lib/jdk1.1/lib/i686/green_threads/libzip.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference (libzip.so)
<Funraiser> Class not found: com.zerog.lax.LAX
<roam> cwillu: after reboot and installing the rest of the standard packages.
<cwillu> if it finished like that, try doing an sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cwillu> so it dumps you at a command line
<roam> no, at login
<knucks> where do i get mplayer?
<knucks> the one for warty?
<Funraiser> how long have u been using linux here? (2 weeks for me)
<knucks> someone gave me a link to it last night..
<roam> cwillu: I think it just didn't configure X
<Seveas> knucks, from the marillat repositories
<cshah2> synaptic?
<Funraiser> knuck on ubuntuguide.org
<knucks> Seveas: yeah. link to that?
<knucks> o ok
<Chipzz> Seveas: no
<Chipzz> mplayer is in universe or multiverse
<Chipzz> not sure
<Seveas> Chipzz: only for hoary
<Seveas> not for warty
<Chipzz> hmmm k
<Seveas> knucks, see the ubuntu wiki for a link :)
<dwr> cwillu, will try your trick now.. thank you very much for the assistance!
<cwillu> :p
<knucks> ok i did the thing on ubuntu
<knucks> guide
<knucks> added extra
<Funraiser> already?
<knucks> should mplayer be in there already?
<hayden> how come when i restart x-chat and gaim always load
<Funraiser> i think u should restart
<maddog> anyone got time to help an ubuntu noob with a desktop problem?
<andrewski> maddog: ask away.
<Seveas> maddog, what's the problem
<Seveas> knucks, you added extra repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<knucks> yeah
<maddog> seems that i've lost my desktop functionality..can't open my home folder, my nfs shares don't open
<roam> Where is the debian menu in ubuntu? is there an ubuntu menu system? For things that lack a gnome-menu entry?
<Seveas> roam, there is none
<cwillu> I believe it's a text config
<andrewski> maddog: in nautilus?
<maddog> yes
<Seveas> maddog, what happens when you go tho the computer->home menu?
<maddog> if I insert a cd, my entire desktop disappears
<larsrohdin> can someone help me with a gtk issue?
<Seveas> maddog, dou you get a terminal or just a black screen?
<Funraiser> knucks u found it?
<maddog> a blank window opens like its searching but not nothing appears
<Vishaakje> normally with windows shares you don't get a usrnm/passwrd screen, but now with samba I do. I've set the authentication to 'share' in de smb.conf, but that's not all is it? How do I set an empty usr/pass share?
<knucks> Funraiser:
<knucks> yeah
<maddog> yes, I can get terminal and other apps
<maddog> such as this one :)
<Funraiser> mplayer?
<knucks> Funraiser: it was in the ubuntuguide. edit a source file for the extra repositories
<knucks> yup
<andrewski> maddog: so just nautilus is freezing?
<knucks> getting it now
<maddog> appears that way
<andrewski> maddog: ok, open a terminal and type `killall nautilus`
<knucks> (its a weird version tho. i wasnt able to get a GUI last time i did it)
<maddog> desktop is blank
<Funraiser> u mean realplayer or mplayer?
<maddog> this is wierd
<andrewski> maddog: yes, this will happen.  then, in that same terminal, run nautilus again.  (this way, you can see any errors it outputs.)
<andrewski> maddog: you should get your desktop back.
<Funraiser> mplayer and realplayer are the same?
<maddog> typed in nautilus and get nothing but blank desktop
<maddog> no error messages
<Funraiser> ok i got it
<andrewski> maddog: did it give you back your prompt or is it hanging?
<knucks> i cant get mplayer to start tho
<maddog> hanging
<cwillu> it comes up that way from boot?
<knucks> do i have to reboot?
<andrewski> maddog: h/o a sec.
<maddog> k
<andrewski> maddog: did it open a file window at least?
<Funraiser> knuck there are 3 mplayers on ubuntuguide: realplayer,xine, xmms
<maddog> nothing
<andrewski> maddog: try nautilus --check
<knucks> mplayer is one on its own
<Vishaakje> fixed, never mind
<andrewski> maddog: any errors?
<maddog> just hangs
<maddog> no errors
<andrewski> maddog: but nothing prints?
<maddog> nothing
<Funraiser> oupss my bad
<andrewski> maddog: "running nautilus_..."
<andrewski> maddog: hmm.
<Funraiser> i don't see it on ubuntuguide
<maddog> nothing like that, just hanging cursor
<jay_> sorry if someone answered this, I went away :(
<jay_> hi folks, sorry for the newbieish question but is there a simple 32 bit chroot command like suse's "linux32" ?
<andrewski> maddog: ok, just to be sure, try nautilus -q
<andrewski> maddog: and then nautilus --check again.
<knucks> Funraiser: let me get the link fo rya
<knucks> Funraise: you got p4?
<Funraiser> 3
<maddog> both commands just hang, no output print
<knucks> try this anyways:
<Funraiser> but mplayer can be installed from synaptic
<knucks> right
<knucks> what u need to do is add extra repositories
<knucks> from marillat
<andrewski> maddog: well, nautilus -q should hang for a minute, but it should spit you back at your prompt after that...
<andrewski> minute = about 10 seconds, actually. :P
<knucks> Funraise: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<maddog> i'll try again
<Funraiser> i see it in synaptic
<Funraiser> yeah i did it
<knucks> ok
<socketbind> btw, where i should check for mplayer with gui support enabled?
<Funraiser> tks
<knucks> now do this:
<knucks> socketbind; i wish i knew
<socketbind> mplayer, mplayer-586 didn't got for me gui support...
<socketbind> i likeit better that xine
<socketbind> maybe coz i'm hungarian :)
<maddog> nautilus -q is still hanging
<Vishaakje> I've created an upload share with parameters: 'read only = no' and 'guest ok = yes'. I can connect to the share but can't write to it. Anybody any ideas?
<knucks> i got the mplayer thing off unbuntuguide.
<knucks> and its not a gui at all
<andrewski> maddog: yikes, that's strange.  i'd check #gnome about it, or post a bug report on bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<andrewski> maddog: sorry i can't help more.
<socketbind> well god knows why they didn't compiled in gui support, knucks
<larsrohdin> does anyone have time to help me with a gtk question?
<andrewski> knucks: isn't there another package that adds gui support?
<maddog> thanks for trying...all I can think to do at this point is try to reload nautilus
<knucks> i think so
<andrewski> larsrohdin: ask away. :)
<knucks> im pretty new to this
<knucks> i dont remember what its called
<socketbind> maybe their fingers would crack if they had typed --enable-gui
<knucks> it might be like gmplayer
<knucks> or something like that
<andrewski> maddog: well, i don't think that'll work (because that's what i had you do :), but it's worth a shot.
<socketbind> try to compile it from source it isn't that bad
<andrewski> knucks: mplayer-gnome, IIRC
<Xappe> why not just compile it yourself?
<larsrohdin> andrewski, whatever gtk-theme i use, the windowbar stays the same, everything else changes... what am I doing wrong?
<larsrohdin> andrewski, im using fluxbox
<andrewski> larsrohdin: they're separate, you're doing nothing wrong.
<knucks> Xppe: how?
<larsrohdin> andrewski, ok so i have to find a matching fluxbox style or what?
<knucks> how do i compile it?
<knucks> i want to have a gui
<knucks> i got mplayer from the mariatt repository..
<andrewski> larsrohdin: fluxbox has its own themes, as does any WM.  if you use metacity (gnome's WM), it'll change too, but not any others.
<socketbind> ./configure --enable-gui
<knucks> but it sucks
<socketbind> knucks
<knucks> eh?
<Xappe> knucks, download the tarball, read the README, take care of dependencies and compile
<socketbind> ./configure --enable-gui
<knucks> where do i type that
<knucks> <n00b
<socketbind> oh
<socketbind> download it
<andrewski> larsrohdin: why are you using fluxbox?
<socketbind> extract
<socketbind> cd to the dir where it is
<knucks> well i already apt-get it
<socketbind> ./configure --enable-gui
<socketbind> but you need the sources knucks
<larsrohdin> andrewski, i like it... gnome was boring=)
<knucks> socketbind: where do i get them from then
<andrewski> larsrohdin: well, it's not really exciting itself....  but anyway, you can just get online and download a theme.
<socketbind> should i give you a link knucks?
<knucks> yes please
<socketbind> okey dokey
<larsrohdin> andrewski, but the rest of the window changes, its just the top bar that stays the same...
<Venker> goodbye people
<andrewski> larsrohdin: yes, that's because the top bar is 'controlled' by fluxbox, not by gtk.
<larsrohdin> andrewski, ok thanks alot then!
<Xappe> knucks, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html
<andrewski> larsrohdin: i would suggest you use metacity, gnome's wm unless you really know what you're doing.
<Funraiser> err..what's the adress for the marilla repository?
<andrewski> larsrohdin: but that's just a suggestion. :)
<socketbind> there ya go knucks: http://ftp5.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/releases/MPlayer-1.0pre6a.tar.bz2
<Funraiser> ftp://?
<knucks> thanks socketbind
<larsrohdin> andrewski, well i know what im doing, i've been using flubox for some time now, but i just wanted to try a different style...
<knucks> ok so now i expand
<knucks> and then do the configure thing?
<socketbind> knucks: tar xvf <tar file>
<knucks> yup thanksss
<hayden> does anyone know any tutorials about shell scripting with ubuntu
<andrewski> hayden: "advanced bash scripting tutorial" :)
<socketbind> knucks, the configure script will search for dependencies needed to build mplayer
<bwlang> hayden: shell scripting is not really distro specific... you're better off just seraching for generic shell scripting info
<socketbind> so you will need some stuff
<hayden> link
<andrewski> hayden: google
<socketbind> well i must go, anyone can help you with compiling knucks, goodbye
<shock> anyone here using a powerbook g4 and an official ubuntu hoary kernel?
<knucks> i cant get the file working
<pvh> Is there some way for me to switch which X display a process is writing to?
<knucks> knucks@Igor:~ $ sudo tar xvf Mplayer-1.0pre6a.tar.bz2
<knucks> tar: Mplayer-1.0pre6a.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<knucks> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<andrewski> knucks: why are you compiling?
<pvh> ie: Take over a running process and forward it to my laptop from my desktop.
<knucks> to enable gui
<andrewski> knucks: did you look for other packages?
<knucks> no..
<andrewski> :)
<andrewski> that'd be a lot easier.
<knucks> probably
<andrewski> knucks: first!
<andrewski> knucks: try running gmplayer
<knucks> apt-get it?
<andrewski> knucks: no, run it.
<andrewski> you should already have it, if i'm reading this correctly.
<knucks> nope
<andrewski> knucks: which mplayer package did you install?
<knucks> um
<knucks> this one:
<knucks> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<knucks> and
<cshah2> whats the name of the gnome IDE?
<knucks>  sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<andrewski> knucks: you need mplayer-<ARCH> too... :)
<knucks> huh?
<tck> anyone familiar with a norton ghost like tool for linux ?
<andrewski> knucks: what processor do you have?
<knucks> p4
<tck> mplayer-i686 then knucks
<Vishaakje> hmm, copying to my fresh upload samba share from OSX gives me this error on OSX: 'You cannot copy *blah blah* names too long or contain invalid characters for the destination'. How can I fix this?
<andrewski> knucks: mozilla-mplayer is just a plugin.  you need mplayer-586 too.
<knucks> where do i get it
<andrewski> knucks: apt-get it.
<andrewski> tck: mplayer-686 is not in use anymore.
<andrewski> knucks: you're on warty or hoary?
<tck> my bad
<knucks> warty
<tck> try, apt-get install mplayer-586
<knucks> ok
<andrewski> knucks: well, look for 586 or 686, i don't know what warty uses.
<tck> 586
<andrewski> tck: maybe you were right. :)  i'm on hoary.
<tck> i thought it was 686
<tck> i think the updates changed it
<knucks> i get errors
<andrewski> tck: it used to be.
<Funraiser> there are 386 586 686 on wharty
<andrewski> knucks: ?
<knucks> i tried doing it through synaptic
<tck> apt-get -f install
<knucks> and there are depends errors
<Funraiser> me too
<andrewski> Funraiser: but, at least on hoary, 686 is just a dummy package for 586
<Funraiser> yes
<andrewski> knucks: which errors?
<Funraiser> on warty too
<andrewski> Funraiser: ah, ok.
<tck> try, apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<Funraiser> that's what synaptic says
<andrewski> tck: he want's gui. :D
<knucks> yeah
<andrewski> *wants
<knucks> fool
<knucks> lol
<andrewski> knucks: post the errors
<Funraiser> andrewski many lib errors
<knucks> ^
<andrewski> hmm.  post them in #paste
<knucks> it told me that i have to get rid of my mozilla-fonts and mozilla-mplayer
<andrewski> knucks: #paste
<xun5> anyone knows where i can dl the xvid codecs?
<SiRrUs> good afternoon
<nasdaq|away> from xvid?
<Funraiser> those are the errors for mplayer on synaptic install (warty)mplayer-586:
<Funraiser>  Depends: libarts but it is not installable or
<Funraiser>  	libarts-alsa but it is not installable
<Funraiser>  Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<Funraiser>   Depends: libfribidi0 but 0.10.4-3 is to be installed
<Funraiser>  Depends: libvorbis0 but it is not installable
<Funraiser> guess knucks has the same
<knucks> yup
<tck> knucks, try apt-get install mplayer-custom
<SiRrUs> good afternoon
<andrewski> tck: that's for a non-586 computer.
<knucks> mplayer-custom is already the newest version.
<Funraiser> hello winter star
<tck> really, *mental note*
<andrewski> knucks: you have all the repositories installed?
<knucks> yes
<andrewski> tck: that's how it seems in synaptic, anyway.
<Bandit> SiRrUs give it a break they dont say hi in this channel
<andrewski> knucks: try apt-get install libvorbis0
<tck> thats weird 686 is in synaptic
<SiRrUs> i noticed
<andrewski> tck: but read the description.
<tck> but doesnt prompt when apt-get from command line
<andrewski> hi sirr
<Vishaakje> nobody can help me on this one?
<tck> dummy!
<knucks> andrewski check #paste for error
<andrewski> knucks: hmm.
<tritium> I'm back.
<Funraiser> it says 386 for all CPU , 586 for pentium, 686 to upgrade 586
<andrewski> knucks: dunno, i don't have that problem in hoary.
<knucks> lets just compile it then
<andrewski> knucks: well, you'll still need those libraries....
<knucks> frick
<andrewski> Funraiser: to upgrade _to_ mplayer-586
<Funraiser> ?
<tritium> Sorry I missed somebody's message.  It's further than I can scroll back...
<andrewski> tritium: how do you know?
<silverdsurver> hey andrewski!  I figured out how to get a little color in the console
<tritium> andrewski, My channel tab was highlighted.
<andrewski> silverdsurver: how?
<tritium> andrewski, So I know that I missed a mesage.
<Funraiser> knucks i guess we need to upgrade to hoary soon
<andrewski> tritium: ah, i was wondering if you had some trick to keep messages. :)
<knucks> nooooooo
<Funraiser> lol
<silverdsurver> andrewski: nano -w ~/.bashrc
<andrewski> knucks: that's what i would recommend too, but it's no small undertaking.
<knucks> cuz if i upgrade doesnt that mean all the stuff i installed in the past 20hrs goes to crap
<tritium> andrewski, you could script one ;)
<andrewski> silverdsurver: change the PS1?
<helio7> 5 minutes of googling leads me to the conclusion that "Shockwave" (not to be confused with Flash) is not workable (without Wine or the like) in a *nix environment.  Am I correct?
<andrewski> tritium: hehe, as if i knew how...
<Funraiser> dunno
<silverdsurver> andrewski : all you gotta do is uncomment the place that tells you it's colored, then comment out the one in use
<tritium> andrewski, I'm sure somebody already has done it.
<andrewski> silverdsurver: colors the prompt?
<Funraiser> realplayer and xine work fine anyway
<andrewski> knucks: no, it wouldn't crap out anything.
<knucks> um mwhy wont limewire close
<silverdsurver> andrewski: it's labelled in the file... it colors the prompt green, but still is not as nice as gentoo but it's a start
<Funraiser> normally
<andrewski> knucks: except xfree :D
<knucks> whats zfree
<knucks> er
<knucks> xfree
<andrewski> silverdsurver: i've had that one for a long time. :)
<andrewski> knucks: the old x server, which (IIRC) warty still uses.  the newer one is x.org, a fork of xfree
<silverdsurver> andrewski: dammit, i came on just to tell you something you already did
<Funraiser> linux's a steep learning curve, feels like first time on snowboard
<knucks> well if one of u can guide me step by step ill upgrade to hoary
<andrewski> silverdsurver: it's all good, i was mostly complaining about apt not being colored.
<andrewski> knucks: ok, you won't even have to restart. :)
<knucks> can we make a seperate channel?
<hypa7ia> hey, running hoary, updated today, and i've been having these weird clicking noises that i can't idenitfy
* Funraiser is going to watch that
<silverdsurver> i accidentally mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda2 last night and wiped out my boot partition... meant to get /dev/sda2
<andrewski> hypa7ia: from your pc?
<helio7> Can anyone confirm that there's NO way to make Shockwave work under Linux short of WINE/etc.?
<hypa7ia> andrewski: yeah, sounds tinny
<andrewski> hypa7ia: see if it's in sync with the cursor blinking...
<hypa7ia> nope
<knucks> ok who can help me upgrade to hoary
<virtuald> helio7: there's no way.
<hypa7ia> it's a laptop, i have 4 partitions, /boot is ext2, / is reiserfs, /home is reiserfs, and there's a swap.  the two reiser partitions have notail and noatime on them, as per a friend's reccomedation
<helio7> lol ok virtuald thanks; do you think that someone will eventually port it to the Linux platform or are there other issues/
<mirak> is there a way to skip a package configuration in APT ?
<djp> knucks: http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<steve_> tritium: what is up?
<tritium> Hi steve_.  Are you the one that messaged me earlier?
<knucks> thats it djp?
<knucks> simple eh?
<steve_> yeap
<virtuald> helio7: mail macromedia and ask, they'll know
<m1lton> virtuald: :)
<mirak> is there a way to skip a package configuration in APT ?
<steve_> hey, I wanted to know if you could email me your sources again
<djp> knucks: yep!
<tritium> steve_, sorry.  I was away for a little over 2 hours, and forgot to mark myself away.
<mirak> xorg always try to configure X
<steve_> I started from again
<steve_> same here, just got back
<Funraiser> good luck knucks
<Funraiser> lol
<djp> does anybody know if gens, the megadrive/genesis emulator works under ubuntu?
<knucks> thx
<tritium> And I couldn't scroll back far enough to find your msg.
<steve_> your sources are hoary, right
<knucks> updating
<Funraiser> looks easy
<Karlosis> hello, i have tried to do a apt-get build-dep kdelibs and says it cannot be done
<knucks> seems like it
<knucks> 1 more step
<Riddell> Karlosis: what's the problem?
* Funraiser is going to wait the stable release
<Karlosis> I am getting this error:E: Build-dependencies for kdelibs could not be satisfied.
<Karlosis> This is on i386 Ubuntu Hoary with universe in sources
<Riddell> Karlosis: does it say which build-dep could not be satisfied?
<knucks> Funraiser: so far so good
<Funraiser> k
<knucks> the update is like 192mb tho
<knucks> might take a while for some
<Funraiser> no bad
<cwillu> um
<Karlosis> not at all, when I look at it with apt-cache show kdelibs, there are none?!
<knucks> but im on 4mbps
<knucks> its all goooood
<cwillu> "Badness in as_move........"
<Funraiser> should be enuf
<cwillu> What is badness?  :(
<cwillu> is it bad?
<geppy> How can I set up my Apache server such that uses the name of a subdomain that I have under my control?  Currently, I'm just redirecting local.foo.org to myIP/local/.  How can I set it so that it calls itself local.foo.org, rather than myIP/local/?
<Karlosis> Maybe my deb-src is wrong... i use the same as for hoary binaries, is that correct?
<cwillu> why do I have badness?
<Funraiser> badness noun for bad
<fiskgunnar> Hi, is XF86cfg a good way to tell my system that 1280x1024 at 75 Hz is indeed possible?
<cwillu> why can't apt-get just work?
<knucks> Funraiser: still going
<geppy> fiskgunnar: Yes.
<knucks> anyone know how many packages are in the hoary update?
<fiskgunnar> or will it probably kill most everything?
* Funraiser is curious
<fiskgunnar> :)
<knucks> cuz im at 404
<knucks> oh snap.
<knucks> im only at 28% total
<knucks> theres about 1400 then
<fiskgunnar> I found a ready option but I didn't run it with sudo...
<fiskgunnar> thanks geppy
<geppy> fiskgunnar:  No problem.
<steve_> tritium: you still there
<mud> synaptic is crashing on me
<cwillu> mud, you too?
<tritium> steve_, yes
<cwillu> what's it doing?
<steve_> tritium: can I get a copy of your hoary sources
<geppy> I need help configuring my Apache webserver to run as a subdomain.
<tritium> steve_, tabbing back and forth between channels/queries
<mud> works until i try to install
<steve_> tritium: cool
<hypa7ia> any suggestions on what to use to make a network diagram in ubu?
<knucks> 37%
<tritium> steve_, yes, one second.
<GoneBoB> hypa7ia: dia
<mud> then just shuts down
<cwillu> as in, closes?
<mud> yup
<hypa7ia> thanks GoneBoB!
<cwillu> laptop by any chance?
<GoneBoB> np
<tritium> steve_, you mean my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<steve_> trtium: you are a busy guy, yeap
<mud> nope
<cwillu> when does it close?
<mud> fresh install hoary
<cwillu> during download?  configure?
<mud> when i hit install
<cwillu> "apply"?
<mud> i can choose packagess
<b-_-d> how is amd64 support?
<steve_> tritium: I tried a fresh hoary install,but it did not see my wireless card.
<mud> yeah apply
<steve_> tritium: I will just do the upgrade
<Funraiser> what's the speed Knucks?
<Vishaakje> Copying to my upload samba share from OSX gives me this error on OSX: 'You cannot copy *blah blah* names too long or contain invalid characters for the destination'. How can I fix this?
<knucks> 350
<tritium> steve_, I'm pulling it up now.
<EtherNet> does ubuntu have any sort of application for upgrading like debian apt-get ?
<cwillu> a
<steve_> tritium: cool
<cwillu> is it any package?
<Vishaakje> allthough the file is just a 'test.txt'
<hypa7ia> EtherNet: it has apt-get :-)
<mud> Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000008
<mud>  found this in dmesg not sure if it means anything
<cwillu> even a man install?
<cwillu> heh\
<EtherNet> Hymie, ohhhh... excellent
<Funraiser> Ethernet check ubuntuguide.org
<mud> any package
<cwillu> _that_ looks familiar
<EtherNet> Hymie, and.... in a few words... what does it have better than Debian?
<tritium> steve_, sending now
<cwillu> i.e., I'm trying to get past the same problem here
<hypa7ia> EtherNet: newer everything, friendlier community
<xun5> guys. recommend me a good kazaa-like p2p client?
<hypa7ia> EtherNet: it's a debian fork, but a friendly one - we feed patches back into debian
<Coily> what do i need to encrypt text documents?
<mud> it worked last time i installed hoary
<EtherNet> Hymie, excellent.. I'll get the distr, and try it ut
<mud> its a new update problem i think
<EtherNet> out
<cwillu> cd?  maybe you got a bad one
<roam> When is hoary going to be releases?
<EtherNet> hypa7ia, I'm gonna buy an amd64 would it work good?
<Coily> anyone?
<mud> same cd worked fine 1 week ago
<Funraiser> next month i think
<cwillu> coily, for what purpose?
<tritium> steve_, let me use pastebin.  I think being behind the router is causing me grief
<Karlosis> i run ubuntu perfect on amd64
<roam> s/ses/sed/
<jimbob> #idlerpg
<hypa7ia> EtherNet: it should work great, grab one of the hoary images from the link in /topic
<helio7> i'm going to play a game for a few minutes see ya soon
<Coily> cwillu, just to secure stuff
<helio7> oops doh wrong window guys sorry
<Karlosis> That's even the reason for leaving Debian in first place
<steve_> tritium: cool
* geppy is having trouble configging Apache
<cwillu> against what......
<cwillu> secure for sending,
<hypa7ia> EtherNet: make sure you get the right version, not i386 :-)
<cwillu> storage against somebody who can log into your machine
<ycco> hey gang...
<stazich> hey, does anyone know how to reduce flickering of screen? im also having problem with the graphics. everything is pretty slow when drawing.. im using a 33 imac with a rage ati card i believe...
<Coily> cwillu, just storage... i dont need certificates or anything like that
<ycco> I'm trying to setup a laptop... and can boot the live cd just fine.
<ycco> everything works with the live cd.
<hypa7ia> stazich: change the refresh rate
<cwillu> one sec
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know where i can get an encoder for aac files?
<ycco> When I go to boot though, I'm hanging @ kernel log daemon.
<stazich> how do i do that?
<fiskgunnar> thanks a bunch geppy, worked like a charm
<geppy> fiskgunnar:  Good to hear. =)
<ycco> So I can boot the live cd and everything works fine, but the actual installation is giving me fits.
<hypa7ia> stazich: look for it under screen resolution in the system menu
<ycco> it's a Sony PCG-F280 PII 366Mhz laptop with 192M ram.
<hypa7ia> can't give you the exact path since i'm in hoary
<knucks> Funraiser: 75%
<ycco> crimsun, you about?
<Funraiser> nervous?
<knucks> naw
<knucks> its just linux
<Funraiser> he he
<knucks> if it misbehaves i just format and put xp
<hypa7ia> WOW dia is way neat, thanks a ton GoneBoB !
<knucks> linux should be glad im spending so much time on it
<geppy> Any Apache gurus in here?
<cwillu> might take a look at bcrypt
<ycco> knucks, it is... it told me so.
<WillCooke> hey knucks, did you get your hdc5 sorted?
<Coily> cwillu, alrighty ill give it a shot
<knucks> WIllCooke: nope
<cwillu> no guarentee's though
<stazich> hypa7ia : it wont let me change anything.. it is 1028*758 at 75HZ... and wont let me change these values
<knucks> the dd killed the tables
<Coily> :O
<WillCooke> kucks, all of them?????????
<knucks> and i wasnt able to get back to any of my /usr/home or anything
<Funraiser> i can't go back to xp
<domo> hi everyone
<dazed> how do i check hard drive space?
<Funraiser> just can't
<knucks> WillCooke: yeah
<hypa7ia> stazich: not sure what else to tell you, that refresh rate should not flicker, sounds like something else is going on
<knucks> i tried doing fdisk and it told me there werent any tables
<WillCooke> kucks, shhhhhhhugar.
<mud> did apt-get upgrade and it fixed synaptic
<knucks> so i lost all my music :(
<cwillu> yay
<knucks> but im upgrading to hoary right now
<WillCooke> dazed, df
<ycco> knucks, trying to break it?
<ycco> heh
<knucks> lol
<cwillu> one for five ain't bad
<usual> how can I disable agpgart in hoary?
<Funraiser> knucks for gooooood free music: http://magnatune.com
<knucks> so whos had their pc on the longest here?
<knucks> (i dont believe in free music)
<knucks> haha
<knucks> jk
<ycco> also my band has free music:  http://theinterference.com/
<knucks> ill check it out
<Funraiser> u should
<cwillu> and... cross the fingers again...
<knucks> i like how well BT cooperates with linux
<knucks> it was nice
<Funraiser> i thought it had to be crapy since it was free...well i had a BIG surprise
<ycco> Is there a boot option to allow me to turn off the kernel log daemon at boot?
<ycco> it's hanging there.
<ycco> :(
<sleeper> hi
<knucks> eh not too bad:
<knucks> 469mb in 19mins
<Funraiser> yep
<sleeper> wat program can i use to unzip rar files
<sleeper> ?
<knucks> now its unpacking and stuff
<geppy> sleeper: unrar?
<sleeper> ok thx
<knucks> answer me kiddo
<Vishaakje> i just followed the exact instructions found on ubuntuguide.org (share public folder read/write auth=no). Still get the same error, maybe it's an incompatibility between OSX samba and linux :(
<knucks> s
<knucks> whos had their pc on the longest here?
<Funraiser> lady and gentleman: hoooooooooooaaaaa-RY!
<Funraiser> what knucks?
<knucks> stupid firefox crashed
<b-_-d> from what i read ubuntu is not 64bit clean
<b-_-d> is this true?
<knucks> ok my first error
<knucks> nautilus keeps on quting
<knucks> quiting
<GoneBoB> b-_-d: um.. what exactly do you mean by that
<dazed> willcooke: anyway to see how many gigs used cuz df just showed blocks and percentage
<Funraiser> still downloading?
<knucks> no unpacking now
<knucks> unpacking, replacing, etc.
<Funraiser> maybe that's why
<WillCooke> dazed, df -h
<b-_-d> GoneBoB 32bit base system with some 64bit libs
<GoneBoB> b-_-d: that's a pile of garbage :)
<GoneBoB> b-_-d: whoever told you that was wrong
<GoneBoB> it's a full 64 bit install with some 32 bit libs
<knucks> so i got this big math test on tues
<knucks> im gonna fail it i thin :(
<Funraiser> what's about?
<knucks> Trig functions
<knucks> sin, cos, csc, cot, all that stuff
<knucks> angles, smangles
<Lemonzest> how easy is it to run 32bit app's in the 64bit version?
<sleeper> other question
<sleeper> whow i see .wma?
<b-_-d>  GoneBoB so only openoffice and games are 32bit? like on a Fedora or Gentoo box
<b-_-d> with option of not installing the 32bit liss
<usual> daniels, I think I figured out that X problem
<b-_-d> with option of not installing the 32bit libs*
<daniels> usual: oh?
<Funraiser> still unpacking?
<sleeper> how can i see wma videos?
<usual> daniels, It didn't start happening until recent kernel upgrades, so I was talking to some people....I started tinkering with agpgart, I blacklisted it and told xorg to use the nvagp It doesn't seem to lag like before
<geppy> sleeper:  w32codecs
<sleeper> wmv
<usual> daniels, according to others I spoke with the current nvidia drivers are loaded with bug's I don't know what turth there is in that, but getting rid of agpgart seemed to work
<daniels> usual: cool
<GoneBoB> b-_-d: yeah
<geppy> sleeper:  I'm pretty sure that despite originally having been just DivX, w32codecs has expanded to being just about everything.  At least, the version that I have has.
* b-_-d is off to try ubuntu
<b-_-d> gentoo testing is starting to get bad
<cwillu> my kernel seg faults now
<GoneBoB> geppy: pretty much the only things used in w32codecs iirc is wm9 and quicktime audio
<knucks> hey, um what do i do here:
<knucks> someone help me with the final stuff on hoary?
<usual> daniels, I also remember back in the sid days compiling kernels with kernel-package and using the nvidia drivers I was always instructed to disabled agpgart if I was going to use the nvidia drivers
<knucks> Configuration file `/etc/gimp/2.0/gimprc'
<knucks>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<knucks>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<knucks>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<knucks>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<knucks>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<knucks>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<knucks>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<cowbud> tasty
<knucks>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<knucks> sorry for flooding..
<zenrox> knucks, press i
<knucks> positive?
<b-_-d> scsi support good?
<cowbud> yes
<Funraiser> lol
<knucks> cowbud: all the way through?
<cowbud> something like gimp where you won't really touch the gimprc file you want to install the maintainer's rc..
<knucks> cuz it asks the same thing again
<b-_-d> cowbud yes -------> scsi?
<knucks> kk
<cowbud> knucks: well if you didn't change any of the files then update them to the maintainer's version always..
<cwillu> gah
<BROKEN_LADDER> what script do i use to turn samba daemon on?
<neom> Anyone know what the next ubuntu release is going to be called?
<knucks> yeah i didnt
<cowbud> b-_-d: uhh I wasn't answering you but scsi support for what? or are you asking in general if in Linux scsi support is good?
<b-_-d> i have a 15k scsi drive for /
<geppy> Gone
<geppy> GoneBoB: Are you using marillat?
<fiskgunnar> What is the file-explorer named and where is it?
<knucks> ugh taking a long time
<knucks> god damnnnnnnnnn
<GoneBoB> geppy: yes
<geppy> fiskgunnar: nautilus
<GoneBoB> I mean.. it has all the rest in it
<fiskgunnar> heh
<fiskgunnar> ahaaaa
<GoneBoB> but I think that's all that you actually need
<knucks> what dop i do with that?
<fiskgunnar> thanks
<knucks> Configuration file `/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh'
<b-_-d> cowbud no was scsi support build into the ubuntu install kernel
<cwillu> why is it I can never upgrade this machine to hoary in a single step like my other machines?
<knucks>    crap
<knucks> HELP
<cowbud> b-_-d: I can't tell you for sure but I would be willing to bet it is..
<cwillu> ehh
<cowbud> knucks: what?
<GoneBoB> b-_-d: it is
<Funraiser> :-(
<cwillu> knucks, are you freezing?
<knucks> *** ide-devfs.sh (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<GoneBoB> knucks: over write it
<cowbud> there ya go bobby boy answered it..
<b-_-d> thanks
<cowbud> knucks: so restart the config apt-get -f install
<Funraiser> i am - freaking cold in france
<knucks> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cowbud> err there ya go
<cwillu> sounds familiar
<cowbud> that'll do it also..
<geppy> Why does Totem have such terrible problems with the seek bar?  If it's an underlying framework problem, then GStreamer has some serious problems.
<knucks> k doing that now
<cowbud> geppy: I use totem-xine everytime I try totem-gstreamer I end up switching back to the xine backend..
<geppy> cowbud:  Yes, I'm aware that Xine does not have these problems, but Xine isn't GStreamer-based, and, as such, lacks the features that GStreamer has ("transparent" backend changing, working with more than one program, etc).
<knucks> Configuration file `/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh'
<knucks> what to do with that?
<cowbud> knucks: all of them say Y
<zenrox> or I
<knucks> k
<cwillu> no, not k
<cwillu> :p
<cowbud> knucks: you obviously haven't changed any so you always want to update to the maintainer's unless it is a file you changed yourself..
<cowbud> hah
<knucks> kk
<cwillu> I'm funny.  Really, I am!
<Funraiser> that was a twilight zone moment
<fiskgunnar> How do I change system-language (not keyboard-layout) to english (or any available language)?
<Lemonzest> where can i read about chroot32?
<b-_-d> no kpffice
<b-_-d> no koffice*
<Lemonzest> or 32bit libs on a 64bit machine?
<cwillu> okay... I _might_ be working
<knucks> ugh how long is this going to take
<cwillu> for the seventh time today
<eruin> http://appelsinjuice.org/Screenshot.png ;-)
<neom> That person has a great icon!
<cwillu> and!  and!
<cwillu> ubuntu!!
<eruin> haha
<cwillu> no core dumps!
<cwillu> no hangs!
<neom> Who cares, you got a hot chick on your screen. :)
<dazed> hey...how do u get a PIM list and kill a PIM
<eruin> neighborlee: a hot chick with a man's name? :P
<Funraiser> knucks how are things going?
<knucks> DONE
<knucks> ok now to get mplayer
<Funraiser> really
<stodge> Hi. I installed KDE onto Warty, but once in KDE, the Gtk fonts are tiny. How can I change the font size? Thanks
<neom> I like your skin too, mr cwillu.
<cwillu> ?
<knucks> yup
<neom> gnome skin.
<cwillu> ??
<neom> zee borderz!
<knucks> ok now how do i get mplayer
<cwillu> *** confused
<knucks> im on hoary now
<Funraiser> u could try on synaptic again now knucks
<knucks> yeh i dont see them now
<knucks> i only see mplayer-fonts
<knucks> how do i check if im on hoary or not
<Funraiser> don't need to reboot?
<JDahl> knucks, if you dont know it, you're probably on Warty
<knucks> well i just upgraded
<knucks> but i want to make sure..
<JDahl> knucks, cat /etc/apt/sources.list... does it say warty or hoary?
<knucks> warty
<knucks> wtf
<knucks> i did an upgrade tho
<knucks> the deb sources are hoary tho
<felixdZ> Has anybody else lost their sound by dist-upgrade to hoary?
<lexhider> what kind of a picture file is *.cdl ?
<JDahl> knucks, then you're running hoary
<eruin> neom: my skin?
<knucks> but it still says warty at the very most top?
<neom> dunno.
<neom> Never mind.
* neom goes back to sleep.
<romUB> how do i mount a smb share?
<knucks> ok where do i get mplayer for hoary now
<Funraiser> sudo apt-get mplayer?
<JDahl> knucks, there's dozens of guides on how install all the extras on the Ubuntu wiki
<knucks> ok
<knucks> whoa
<knucks> im on kde now?
<knucks> wtf?
<Funraiser> lol
<Funraiser> got high?
<knucks> how do i change my resolution?
<knucks> i cant seem to find it
<Funraiser> still on kde?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can edit xf86config
<BROKEN_LADDER> er..xorgconfig
<gma> how are you supposed to get lvm setup on Ubuntu? just follow the howto? there's nothing about it
<gma> on the forums/wiki
<djp> anyobdy know of problems with openoffice? it has hung my system completely... twice!
<knucks> i need those guys who were helping us with mplayer back Funraiser
<stazich> knucks : installing mplayer? me too
<knucks> i upgraded to hoary becuase people told me its easier for an mplayer w/ gui
<knucks> so now i dont know where to get ti and i cant find it
<romUB> can someone help me with this problem->Can't get /etc/mtab~ lock filesmbmnt failed: 1
<djp> knucks: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850&highlight=mplayer
<knucks> and my printer wont shwo up
<usual> daniels, scratch that idea, I think it's still screwed up :(
<Funraiser> dunno knucks, looks like they left
<JDahl> knucks, you've been had! downloading mplayer from its homepage compiling it yourself is a piece of cake... otherwise you can install 3rd party packages from marillat
<knucks> lol
<knucks> oh well
#ubuntu 2005-03-18
<JDahl> knucks, OTOH, you probably wanted to switch to hoary soon anyway
<Funraiser> did u check the link knucks?
<knucks> yeh confusin for me
<knucks> why sint my printer showing up tho
<knucks> I need that to work
<knucks> and why do i get a feeling that im on kde now not on gnome?
<knucks> Why is there a KDE control panel under APPS
<romUB> lol
<Riddell> knucks: APPS?
<knucks> applications
<Funraiser> applicatons
<Xappe> knucks, have you installed k3b?
<knucks> Xappe: yeh
<Xappe> there you have it :)
<Xappe> then you've almost installed KDE too
<Funraiser> an editor is to make a shell script?
<knucks> but i like gnome
<knucks> noo
<Riddell> knucks: having KControl as ShowOnlyIn=KDE is on my todo list
<Xappe> knucks, you're still on gnome
<knucks> well that control centre is bothering me
<Xappe> don't click on it then
<Xappe> :)
<romUB> is there a way to overwrite all the system files with the latest hoary ones (like reinstalling but not losing any data files)
<gma> anybody here running with LVM?
<cwillu> that's basically what apt-get does, rom
<romUB> hmm
<romUB> ok
<Funraiser> what can I use on gnome to make a shell script? what's the editor?
<cwillu> anybody know how to get multiple monitors working?
<gma> romUB, change your sources.list to point to hoary and do "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cwillu> gedit
<cwillu> or whatever else tickles your fancy
<romUB> gma, ok thanks
<fiskgunnar> When using apt-get or synaptic, does it matter if u got other stuff running, like x-chat and realplayer?
<djp> Funraiser: use gedit
<knucks> wow this isnt stable at all!
<Funraiser> oh
<gma> fiskgunnar, nope, not at all
<spacey> fiskgunnar, notfor me
<fiskgunnar> oki,thanks
<knucks> WTF
<Xappe> knucks, and you've rebooted after upgrade?
<knucks> this sucks
<cwillu> knucks...
<knucks> (no)
<gma> running apps are loaded into RAM and you can freely change the libs on disk without causing them a problem
<knucks> haha
<stazich> hey
<fiskgunnar> off to install firestarter then :)
<cwillu> I've found that acpi causes problems, but I dunno if that's your issue
<djp> knucks: i switched back from hoary to warty due to certain issues
<cwillu> my laptop was crashing left and right until I got a kernel running without it
<stazich> can anyone tell me how to mount a network folder i am sharing on my WinXP onto ubuntu??
<Navid> Hi Folks. I am having a ton of trouble installing CVS even after I have su'ed to root.
<djp> emulators under ubuntu anyone?
<gino4466> any way i can speed up gnome? because ever since i installed hoary it's been sluggish. back in warty it was quick and snappy, so there must be something wrong here, because hoary just can't suck that much
<Navid> Can anyone help me out? I am trying to install everything I need to be able to compile through gcc, et al.
<JDahl> navid, sudo apt-get install cvs
<knucks> whoa..
<Funraiser> knucks i got it for mplayer
<JDahl> navid, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<knucks> its all weird now
<Navid> JDahl: That's all!? I'm going to have to try this.
<Funraiser> knucks i got it for mplayer
<knucks> eh?
<Funraiser> go back to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850&highlight=mplayer
<Funraiser> then open a terminal and type gedit
<johane> djp: what do you want to emulate?
<djp> hoary is bleeding edge so to speak a bit like fc3. i loved fc3 but am loving ubuntu just as much. just sticking with warty for now as that is the most stable release at present and that is what i want!
<djp> johane: megadrive/genesis
<Funraiser> a window will open
<Navid> JDahl: It seems to going. I love you.
<djp> Funraiser: that was the best way i found to install mplayer.
<Funraiser> copy past what's the code in that new window that open
<knucks> djp u on warty or hoary?
<stazich> can anyone tell me how to mount a network folder i am sharing on my WinXP onto ubuntu??
<Navid> Where can I get a full list of apt-get available packages?!
<djp> knucks: warty
<JDahl> Navid, yes - I am a peach
<romUB> stazich, samaba (sudo apt-get install samba)
<zenrox> stazich,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<Navid> And look at that, sudo apt-get install gcc is running like a charm
<knucks> Funraiser: i copied..now what?
<Funraiser> i mean copy/paste the code on that web site in the new window that open when u type "gedit" in the console
<djp> knucks: the mplayer link will work for you under hoary as well though
<knucks> ok
<Funraiser> now save it as mplayer.sh
<knucks> then what
<Funraiser> and now in the terminal type sudo sh mplayer.sh
<djp> johane: any advice?
<cwillu> how do I configure ssh to let me login remotely?
<knucks> ooo
<knucks> ok
<knucks> doing it now
<Funraiser> cool
<GoneBoB> cwillu: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Funraiser> thanks djp
<cwillu> I've got that far
<cwillu> I think
<GodKiller> ok can or is anyone willing to help me with some sound issues??
<GoneBoB> cwillu: that will automatically start ssh etc
<zenrox> cwillu,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<cwillu> openssh-client / server's been installed
<knucks> Checking for cc version ... not found
<knucks> Checking for gcc version ... not found
<knucks> Checking for gcc-3.3 version ... not found
<knucks> Checking for gcc-3.2 version ... not found
<knucks> Checking for gcc-3.1 version ... not found
<knucks> Checking for gcc3 version ... not found
<knucks> Checking for gcc-3.0 version ... not found
<knucks> Checking for cc version ... not found
<knucks> i got those errors tho
<djp> funraiser: no probs
<knucks> but it finished
<JDahl> knucks, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Funraiser> unknown territory...
<Navid> I have a feeling sudo apt-get upgrade gaim didn't do what I expected it to...
<xun5> knucks, use pastebin
<cwillu> lol
<knucks> xun5 ok..
<cwillu> navid... I think you just wanted install gaim
<Funraiser> this is like a recipe...everybody is bringing it's touch
<cwillu> or maybe not
<GodKiller> my soundcard is detected and installed at boot up but i get absolutely no sound out of the system at all
<Navid> well, Ubuntu comes with Gaim 1.0.0 but 1.1.4 is out now.. I wanted to upgrade not install.
<knucks> godkiller: what card?
<GodKiller> ess maestro 3
<Kraeloc> I have warty set up to act as a router for a mac, connected via second PCI NIC, eth2. But the eth2 connection won't stay active in the network settings.
<GodKiller> the mixer is good mp3 play on xmms but not a peep not even at login or system sounds .....nothing
<seb128> Navid: "upgrade" is to upgrade the distribution and doesn't take an argument
<Kraeloc> Help...?
<seb128> Navid: "sudo apt-get install gaim" is to upgrade gaim
<Funraiser> If you see the program start up - SUCCESS.
<Funraiser> Insert a DVD. Push the DVD play button (not the |> button).
<Funraiser> The movie should start to play. Check the sound quality. Close out the MPlayer program. The Root Terminal window will close.
<Navid> It said "Already have latest version ..
<gino4466> the newest gaim in the official repositories is 1.0
<gino4466> i think
<Navid> but gaim --version shows Gaim 1.0.0
<seb128> Navid: warty has 1.0.0
<gino4466> they dont have the new version packaged for apt-get
<knucks> i cant seem to add it to the menu tho
<seb128> Navid: warty is 2004-10
<Navid> I got it.
<JDahl> navid, warty only gives you security updates
<Navid> I have to wait for the changes to be pushed over?
<Funraiser> knucks look back to the web site it's explained
<knucks> yeh i cant seem to get that workin
<JDahl> Navid, yes.
<Kraeloc> I have warty set up to act as a router for a mac, connected via second PCI NIC, eth2. But the eth2 connection won't stay active in the network settings.
<seb128> Navid: there is some backports for warty, or you can use hoary, but hoary is not stable yet
<Kraeloc> I DEMAND THAT SOMEBODY HELP ME.
<gino4466> hahahaha
<Funraiser> lol
<Navid> At my level of experience, I'm going to stick with stable.
<Funraiser> that's desperate
<Kraeloc> ... please ...?
<Chipzz> Kraeloc: lol, you're funny :)
<GodKiller> knucks> did you have some input or were you just wondering what card ?
<knucks> well depends i guess
<knucks> might be able to help if i know what card
<GodKiller> ess allegro maestro 3
<GodKiller> version 1988
<Funraiser> so mplayer works?
<GodKiller> yup
<Kraeloc> I have warty set up to act as a router for a mac, connected via second PCI NIC, eth2. But the eth2 connection won't stay active in the network settings.
<GodKiller> but the sound doesnt come out
<zenrox> Funraiser,  as long as you compile it your self
<Kraeloc> Do I have to sacrifice a goat or seomthing?
<knucks> Funraiser: not yet..
<JDahl> Kraeloc, how did you set it up? manually via /etc/network/interfaces?
<Funraiser> hello SiRrus
<SiRrUs> Yo :)
<Kraeloc> I followed a howto... lemme get the link
<Kraeloc> http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO.html
<JDahl> (of course you could just cough up $30 for a router)
<Kraeloc> I was also helped by a deosmn in ##mac
<Kraeloc> I.
<Kraeloc> I'm dirt broke.
<GodKiller> heh
<GodKiller> i just want some sound
<Kraeloc> I have a router, but I only get one port on it bewteen the two computers.
<knucks> Funraiser: whats the location it installed it in?
<Kraeloc> Holy shit.
<Funraiser> zenrox u mean that shell script does the compiling?
<GodKiller> thats a nice little split
<gino4466> so back to the reason i came here
<Funraiser> knucks just do Applications -> Multimedia -> (go to the right pane, right click) -> Entire Menu -> Add New Item To This Menu ->
<Funraiser> Name: MPlayer
<Funraiser> Generic Name: Media Player
<Funraiser> Comment: The Media Player
<Funraiser> Command: /usr/local/bin/gmplayer
<knucks> Funraiser: whers the location where mplayer is?
<SiRrUs> must have been something I said
<Funraiser> Hit the "No Icon" button
<gino4466> my menus and stuff in gnome are all sluggish
<Kraeloc> Did anyone else just notice some 50 people quit simaltaneously?
<Funraiser> Find the "media-player-48.png" picture, select it, hit the "OK" button.
<Funraiser> Hit the "OK" button
<knucks> yeh i tried browsing to there i cant find it
<gino4466> and i have no idea why, because they were snappy in warty
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<gino4466> >_<
<Kraeloc> anyone?
<mjr> Kraeloc, netsplit (irc sucks)
<knucks> my usr/local/bin is empty
<Funraiser> is this a strike?
<Kraeloc> ok, so anyone got any ideas for me?
<hayden> whats the best way to use smbmount?>
<hayden> dw
<Funraiser> hold on
<OmniColossus> does anyone have experience using WPA with ubuntu?
<Kraeloc> I have warty set up to act as a router for a mac, connected via second PCI NIC, eth2. But the eth2 connection won't stay active in the network settings.
<Kraeloc> I was serious about tha goat, yaknow.
<hayden> can anyone help me with this problem? Can't get /etc/mtab~ lock filesmbmnt failed: 1
<zenrox> Kraeloc, yep you must or the ubuntu god wont like you
<zenrox> lol
<knucks> Error: PNG support required for GUI compilation, please install libpng and libpng-dev packages.
<Kraeloc> ok.
<Funraiser> try to reboot and then applications/run application type mplayer
<GodKiller> well goodbye warty
<Funraiser> (?)
<Kraeloc> My neighbors a few houses down keeps goats, I'll go buy one.
<cowbud> knucks: so apt-get install libpng-dev
<Karlosis> OmniColossus, I do
<knucks> yepp..
<zenrox> Kraeloc, lol
<Kraeloc> Shall I take pictures as proof?
<Kraeloc> Or set up a webcam?
<knucks> cowbud: cant find it
<OmniColossus> Karlosis oh! finally SOMEONE!
<zenrox> Kraeloc,  webcam
<GodKiller> gonna try the hoary thing
<zenrox> lol
<SiRrUs> good luck
<knucks> well i got libpng-dev
<OmniColossus> Karlosis, powerpc by chnace?
<Karlosis> OmniColossus, just try wpasupplicant
<Karlosis> This package will do WPA in userspace.... quite easy to setup
<GodKiller> is the hoary any different than the warty rls??
<OmniColossus> I have a airport (not extreme) wpasup does not seem to support?
<knucks> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<Karlosis> I believe it's the kernel that needs to support it, OmniColossus
<OmniColossus> hmm
<Funraiser> reboot
<Karlosis> OmniColossus, do you see anything on the iwconfig ?
<knucks> <me?
<Kraeloc> I have warty set up to act as a router for a mac, connected via second PCI NIC, eth2. But the eth2 connection won't stay active in the network settings.
<OmniColossus> when I ran wpasupp it said something about not being able to open prism something
<Funraiser> did u do it since the hoary upgrade?
<OmniColossus> iwconfig sees the card yes
<gino4466> anyone know any reasons why gnome menus and windows would lag when opening and be generally sluggish, when they were snappy and quick in warty?
<knucks> Funraiser: I got an error
<Karlosis> OmniColossus, it has drivers i believe, make sure the config names the correct one
<JDahl> knucks, what are you trying to do? compile mplayer?
<knucks> yeah
<knucks> it tells me i need x11 support
<OmniColossus> I'll give it another shot... I have xsupplicant installed atm
<BobaFett> Hey guys...Anyone recommends a MP3 player better than XMMS?
<JDahl> knucks, apt-cache search x11-dev
* _Ausente est away - to jantando - Desde:20:34:02 (CebScript)
<gino4466> what's wrong with xmms?
<BobaFett> Nothings wrong with XMMS :P I was just wondering if there was a better player...
<BobaFett> ...better playlist support, perhaps even embedded cd ripping and burning...
<gino4466> oh well in that case
<gino4466> No.
<BobaFett> Oh.
<gino4466> actually i dunno, don't listen to me
<BobaFett> I see.
<gino4466> lol
<BobaFett> LOL
<knucks> JDahl: still same thing
<knucks>  X11 support required for GUI compilation
<BobaFett> Will do, then xD
<gino4466> by the way, your shoes are untied
<BobaFett> I know...I walk on the wild side 8)
<rriche> anyone know of a util for extracting the contents of a .bin?  something like isobuster?
<daniels> why are you trying to compile mplayer?  there are packages
<JDahl> knucks, apt-cache search x11-dev gives you a hint of what to install - in this case libx11-dev, xlibs-dev :P
<knucks> oo ok
<knucks> lol
<Navid> Can someone help me decipher what "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem' means in regards to sudo apt-get install ant
<Navid> ?
<gino4466> did you interrupt it at all?
<HrdwrBoB> Navid: it means you should run dpkg --configure -a
<gino4466> not to overstate the obvious ;)
<hile> rriche: bchunk
<rriche> hile: thx
<Navid> ha. No, I didn't interrupt it. I just wanted to learn what it meant.
<ells> tritium: I am back
<tritium> Hello ells
<zenrox> hile, bin2iso will convert bin and cue to an iso that cam be mounter
<ells> tritium: so far so good with the upgrade
<Navid> Suprisingly, ant is not part of the apt-get repository.
<tritium> ells, I'm glad to hear it.
<ells> just have to configure my stuff
<ells> the dvds wont play yet
<ells> will check settings
<knucks> JDahl: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<knucks> ARGH
<ells> tritium: are you connecting via laptop
<Funraiser> those are in synaptic
<tritium> ells, yes
<ells> are you using a network tool to find avail networks
<knucks> funraiser: what are they called
<BobaFett> guys...Anyone recommends a MP3 player better than XMMS?
<Funraiser> gtk
<tritium> ells, yeah, netapplet
<ells> works good for ya
<JDahl> knucks, so install libgtk2.0-dev, or libgtk1.2-dev
<ells> did you apt get it
<Funraiser> u will see many , among them the devel
<PhantomCircuit> wget -b http://members.lycos.co.uk/PhantomCircuit/test.txt
<tritium> ells, yes
<PhantomCircuit> would download that file right?
<ells> cool
<knucks> do u know the name
<knucks> ?
<Funraiser> libgtk2.0-dev
<Funraiser> and libgtk1.2-dev
<knucks> thanks
<Funraiser> well thanks to JDahl actually
* OMarin voltou do away - s 20:41:49 - Ficou Away por 7mins 47secs
<knucks> ugh this is taking forever!
<Funraiser> this installation for mplayer is...
<Funraiser> that what i was about to say
<rriche> thx again hile, exactly what i was looking for.
<knucks> are u still isntalling urs?
<knucks> or are u done?
<neom> grrrrrrr
<Funraiser> but u are learning a lot
<neom> root@stix:/home/neom # mv kde.png /mnt/stix/
<neom> mv: cannot create regular file `/mnt/stix/kde.png': Permission denied
<neom> root@stix:/home/neom #
<Funraiser> i'm not, realplayer, xine and totem player are fine for me so far
<neom> How the fuck can root have permisson denied. :|
<knucks> o ok
<Funraiser> lol
<knucks> lol @ neom
<Funraiser> ubuntu is very secure, even root has not all rights
<djp> funraiser: how do you play vcd/svcd with totem?
<JDahl> oh dear! neom ran something as root... he is in for the treatment of his life!!
<tck> djp, try xine-ui
<neom> ye ye
<knucks> this is takin fuckin forever
<knucks> anyone else compile mplayer on their hoary ?
<djp> tck: totem does not work with vcd/svcd cd's? looks like xine will have to enter the fray then!
<tck> knucks, it doesnt work for me properly even on warty
<tck> xine-ui is great
<knucks> this better not be a waste of my time
<tck> you could try totem-xine
<knucks> i got this because for instance, limewire asked for it
<Funraiser> the tv shows that i watch are dvdrip/xvid/avi and it works with realplayer...that's all i need
<tck> but gstreamer is better
<tck> or if u want them to all work just get, vlc
<djp> tck: totem-xine installed. just don't know how to playback vcd/svcd cd's...
<JDahl> noone is going to lecture him about how dangerous that is? and about how much security matters even on your home machine? Things are achangin' in here
<Funraiser> him who JDahl?
<JDahl> noem who ran something as root
<Funraiser> oh
<Funraiser> that's learning experiences
<knucks> (i run a lot of things as root)
<BobaFett> Guys...Im having problems with my ATAPI CDRW detection...anyone configured an ASUS CDRW? I have no idea how to do it, could use some pointers...
<knucks> O_O
<Funraiser> lol
<knucks> ok how do i add somethin to the meny
<knucks> the whole right click thing aint working
<djp> knucks: issue with hoary
<Funraiser> here we go
<djp> knucks: there is a small app that someone has written as a workaround...
<hayden> can someone help me, i have an error when i try to mount a smb share, it says /etc/mtab is locked?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<knucks> isnt there a way to launch the applications as a window?
<stazich> hey guiys, i seem to be having problems running the cdrom playback... ineither of the programs i have can read a cd.. in fact they are reading, and seem to be playing even pull up the CDDB entries off the net but NO SOUND COMES OUT... anyone has any idea what could be wrong?
<knucks> so u can just right click like in a normal browser
<djp> knucks: just launch the app from the command line
<knucks> but i want to add it to the menu
<Funraiser> yes u can do that knucks
<djp> knucks: you need to install the workaround app
<Kraeloc> http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO.html
<hayden> can someone help me, i have an error when i try to mount a smb share, it says /etc/mtab is locked?
<Kraeloc> oops
<Kraeloc> I have warty set up to act as a router for a mac, connected via second PCI NIC, eth2. But the eth2 connection won't stay active in the network settings.
<ells> what is everyone using to burn dvds
<knucks> whats the workaround app
<Kraeloc> Hheheh
<apokryphos> k3b
<MMond> Hello . . . nub linux question: in root terminal, how do I delete a folder? del folder?
<Kraeloc> I have a 24x cdrom.
<apokryphos> MMond: man rm
<shock> rm -r folder
<ells> apokryphos, movie dvds?
<stazich> hey guiys, i seem to be having problems running the cdrom playback... ineither of the programs i have can read a cd.. in fact they are reading, and seem to be playing even pull up the CDDB entries off the net but NO SOUND COMES OUT... anyone has any idea what could be wrong?
<apokryphos> ells: oh, nope.
<neom> http://home.neom.ca/kde.png
<Funraiser> u got the missing libs knucks?
<MMond> Thank you
<ells> apokryphos, I am trying dvdrip
<knucks> the what?
<knucks> for what?
<ells> will see how good it is
<knucks> im done w/ compiling
<apokryphos> ells: well, if you had it as an iso or bin etc.. you could.
<knucks> i want to add to menu now
<Funraiser> gtklib
<ells> right
<Funraiser> try something first
<djp> knucks: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16699&highlight=launcher+hoary
<Funraiser> applications/run applications
<Funraiser> type gmplayer
<Kraeloc> I have warty set up to act as a router for a mac, connected via second PCI NIC, eth2. But the eth2 connection won't stay active in the network settings.
<shock> http://freshmeat.net/projects/privateer/ <--- has anyone gotten this thing to actually run?
<Kraeloc> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, HELP ME.
<Kraeloc> I have warty set up to act as a router for a mac, connected via second PCI NIC, eth2. But the eth2 connection won't stay active in the network settings.
<shock> i loved privateer! I remember tweaking the dos bootup & configs on my old 386 :D
<djp> Kraeloc: i would if i could...
<apokryphos> Kraeloc: how many times have you asked here?
<HrdwrBoB> Kraeloc: what do you mean stay active
<shock> Kraeloc whats up
<hayden> Kraeloc, if no one is answering that means they don't know
<shock> ok Kraeloc - whats the problem?
<Kraeloc> I click the activate button, and it does so for about tw oseconds, then goes inactive.
<knucks> djp: how do i use that?
<shock> i read what you are saying but it makes no sense to me
<djp> knucks: you need to install php-gtk first
<shock> you have eth0,1 and 2?
<shock> so whats internal and whats extern
<johane> djp: uhm, nope :)
<Kraeloc> No, for some reason it decided to call them eth1 and eth2
<shock> hmkay
<Kraeloc> internal is eth2
<shock> how new are you to linux?
<Kraeloc> and eth1 is external
<djp> knucks: if you scroll down the forum thread you will find a walkthrough
<johane> i can recommend zsnes though :)
<neom> What file do you have to cat to see the ubuntu build and version etc etc?
<Funraiser> so much for "it's easier to install an app on linux than on windows.."
<Gervystar> hi, I'm having some trouble installing hoary on a g5 imac: the installer can not detect the cdrom and so it can not continue. Any hints about that?
<BobaFett> Guys...Im having problems with my ATAPI CDRW detection...anyone configured an ASUS CDRW? I have no idea how to do it, could use some pointers...
<apokryphos> neom: cat /proc/version or cat /etc/issue, I guess.
<HrdwrBoB> BobaFett: it should just work
<JDahl> Funraiser, who said that?
<Kraeloc> I'm fairly new to ubuntu, but I have some knowledge of basic unix/linux cammands and such
<Kraeloc> i followed a howto:
<Kraeloc> http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO.html
<djp> johane: yeah zsnes is great. looks like i will have to compile gens or generator for megadrive goodness!
<BobaFett> hrdrwrBoB: it doestn :(
<Funraiser> i've read that somewhere
<shock> kraeloc - check querry
<Kraeloc> Eh?
<Funraiser> my asus cdrw detected automatically
<BobaFett> It reads just fine, but doesnt write, and Im having trouble with cdrecord -scanbus
<shock> argh... ok
<Funraiser> what model?
<MMond> I'm editting some php files . . . what "editor" is suggested for this?
<MMond> !ping
<MMond> I'm editting some php files . . . what "editor" is suggested for this?
<djp> funraiser: ubuntu is a really good distro for a first release though
<Funraiser> it is
<Funraiser> ubuntu is terrific
<JDahl> MMond, emacs, vim, gedit, ... whatever editor you know
<apokryphos> MMond: quanta/kate/kwrite are good
<Funraiser> i'm about to ditch windows for good
<BobaFett> ASUS CDRW 5232X ...
<MMond> I don't know any.. I'm a noob at Linux. However, I have heard "gedit" the mere name a lot . . . would that be good for editting php  files?
<djp> funraiser: only linux in this house!
<djp> funraiser: although a dual boot with windows does have advantages for some
<JDahl> MMond, it's just an editor...
<apokryphos> MMond: it seems to have all the necessary highlighting for php, so it should be alright, I guess.
<Xappe> i'm booting windows only for gameplaying
<Funraiser> bobafett that's the same i have
<djp> MMond: quanta plus
<Funraiser> are u on warty or hoary?
<apokryphos> MMond: Quanta is probably better as you'll have *far* more options with it etc..
<MMond> JDahl: vim . . . do tell me one thing. Firstly.. yes, I'm a total newb at Linux, but . . . why is that people prefer to browse through files with terminal rather than GUI ... same to view files . . . as far as I see, it's only a bit more arduous of a task.. not that extensible
<MMond> Perhaps I'm just not seeing something . . .
<apokryphos> MMond: Not all of us do; sometimes it's just a lot quicker, if you're doing some quick editing.
<djp> Xappe: exactly. something i contemplated at first but considering i have 5 consoles surrounding me i decided that gaming was becoming a neglected art on my PC!
<JDahl> MMond, the bottle neck is not in the editor... you're the bottleneck
<MMond> I take it vim is the most prominent editor for all sorts of things?
<MMond> Mmm
<apokryphos> No
<djp> MMond: vim is extremely versitile
<JDahl> MMond, emacs is nice once you remember the commands
<Funraiser> i've seen today the list of games playable on linux it's just...amazing...i mean the last stonghold of windows is about to collapse
<BobaFett> Funraiser: How did you get it to write cds?
<Funraiser> dude...it just..worked!
<Xappe> Funraiser, i can't get the hang of cvscedega though
<BobaFett> REALLY? Oh bummer...
<MMond> Mmmhmm. I'm gonna get editting - thanks for the tips and the hints
<knucks> whats the good xine program?
<BobaFett> What do you use tu brn cds? kd3, arson, nautilus, what?
<knucks> xine -something
<apokryphos> Heh, funnily enough, vim was voted the editor of the year on LinuxQuestions. :D
<Funraiser> Xappe are u kidding me, i found it today in no time on piratebay.org
<Mom> Hi all.  I hope I'm not bothering, but I can't seem to boot from the Ubuntu CD that I dl. I WINISOed it and burned it to cd.  I had no trouble with SuSE or Fedora Core.  What am I doing wrong? I'm very new to this.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: whatever floats your boat; I use k3b.
<Xappe> Funraiser, mhm, I've installed the cvs-version, but I have hard times using it :)
<knucks> Funraiser: whats that one xine program?
<MMond> Everyone has actually suggested that I quickly get used to it - that vim will serve me great goods once I get used to it
<BobaFett> apokryphos: I cant get k3b to see my damn cdrw can also WRITE cds! :(
<djp> knucks: xine-gui
<knucks> thats the one
<hayden> can anyone help me with samba, it says /etc/mtab is locked whenever i try to mount a share (i am gonna format and reinstall if no fix)
<knucks> is it in synaptic?
<Funraiser> a video player
<BobaFett> apokryphos: I try to run k3bsetup2 but i get a 'path not found' error...
<Funraiser> easier
<Xappe> BobaFett, I use graveman
<Funraiser> on ubuntuguide.org
<djp> knucks: should be if you have the correct repos setup
<knucks> im on hoary..
<BobaFett> Xappe: My problem doesnt seem to be on the software/frontends, I think its just that im missing something to write cds...drivers maybe?
<knucks> i tried apt-get installing it but it couldnt find it
<Funraiser> on warty it is on synaptic
<djp> knucks: i think it is in universe or maybe multiverse, maybe somebody here can help us out with that one
<knucks> brb..
<JDahl> it's xine-ui, no?
<Funraiser> yep
<hayden> can anyone help me with samba, it says /etc/mtab is locked whenever i try to mount a share (i am gonna format and reinstall if no fix)
<djp> JDahl: right!
<psy__> nn
<djp> knucks: xine-ui = universe repo
<Mom> If you had to tell your mom what to do with the Ubuntu DL, what would you tell here?
<tims> try it as a livecd first mom
<Funraiser> go back to windows
<djp> Mom: wait for me to visit...
<Funraiser> lol
<djp> my parents are using a windows 3.11 box with full digital camera support, mp3 playback and cd burning functionality!
<snowblink> Mom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13414&page=1&pp=10
<tims> why?
<djp> tims: they have an extremely old pc
<apokryphos> Sounds excellent.
<tims> that is so last century
<djp> tims: it wokrs for them and the system is extremely fast
<Funraiser> mom: linux is not ready for you yet, but it's coming fast
<djp> tims: any other operating system will just crawl along
<BobaFett> What kind of Win 3.11 is THAT? O.o
<djp> BobaFett: the usual ;)
<BobaFett> All I ever got my Win3.11 to do was to run AVI files...but that was it, and they played at 16bpp! LOL
<Funraiser> knucks?
<Errejo> Hey, anyone here had trouble with dcGUI sharelist not being readable ? It's like the text is same color as background or not there at all .. I can see the expansion arrow thingies but ..
<BobaFett> Tell your parents they ROCK, djp :)
<djp> BobaFett: usb support is available under Windows 3.11, it's just a bugger to get working!
<Seq> BobaFett: nice, i only ever ran win 3.1 or 3.11 at 256 colours
<BobaFett> when I had Win3.11, a joypad was already strange enough xD
<Funraiser> i had a cpc 6128
<JDahl> djp, I think I have some OS/2 floppies stashed somewhere they can have... it's 100% Win31 compatible, a 32bit OS and true multitasking!!
<Euphoria> hi all
<djp> BobaFett: have installed DeliLinux as a dual boot os for them just recently
<BobaFett> Ever heard of Scitech Display Doctor, Seq? It got Win3.11 to run using VESA Standards..16bpp was a breeze :)
<BobaFett> Oh, your parents rock more than I do. :)
<Seq> BobaFett: yeah, i had heard, and being a kid at the time i remember my uncle telling me about it. but all the games were for dos anyway
<djp> JDahl: trust me JDahl, i have problems explaining what they have to do to connect to the internet everytime!
<BobaFett> Seq...Win3.11 had some rare jewels, too! Ever tried the Win version of Adeline's Time Commando?
<Seq> BobaFett: not about scitech display doctor itself, but about having "better colours" :p
<tims> omg are you guys seriously reminiscing about win3.1?
<Errejo> any suggestions what I can use instead of dcGUI then, that you know is working ok ?
<djp> tims: lol
<Seq> BobaFett: pfft, i was all about wolfenstein and test drive at the time
<BobaFett> Win3.1 brings back some fond memories...
<BobaFett> Wolfenstein and Test Drive? So...Never tried Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure from Epic? Or ANY Epic game?
<BobaFett> Jill of the Jungle? Tyrian?
<BobaFett> Man, you missed some real pieces of work!
<Seq> BobaFett: fond memories of win 3.1? well that makes one of us! :)
<djp> BobaFett: tyrian! Now you're talking!
<knucks> Funraiser: yeh?
<tims> man I hated win3.1, but then I was writing software for it at the time..
<Funraiser> got xine?
<BobaFett> Ive always been a Winblows user, guys...im sorry *blushes*
* djp notes tyrian for a download and install on parents pc next visit!
<Seq> BobaFett: it was neat, but having no modem at the time, everything i wanted to do was faster in dos. so granted my usage was a little different, but it allows me to have no particularly fond memories of it at all
<BobaFett> And now I cant even burn a CD under Linux LOL
<apokryphos> Nothing can beat the old-school Macs; used to have solitaire even on our first one. Killer stuff.
<djp> BobaFett: use cdrecord
<BobaFett> I know whatcha mean, Seq...Win3.11 games were rare at the time...most Windows-powered gamers discovered games at the birth of DirectX
<knucks> Funraiser: no
<knucks> i cant find it
<Quest-Master> BobaFett: Tried gnomebaker?
<Funraiser> on synaptic?
<djp> knucks: check what repos you have activated
<BobaFett> gnomebaker? Nopes,...never heard of it...
<tims> yeah yeah so my first computer didn't even have a tape drive.. and only a memo pad mode with no programming language, but you don't see me getting all misty-eyed
<Seq> BobaFett: thats because you had "better" raw graphics support under dos until direct x
<Xappe> Errejo, i'm using linuxdcpp (linux port of dc++)
<knucks> djp: all of them are
<BobaFett> Seq: And also, DirectX games were visually stunning for the time...it was too hard to resist :)
<Errejo> thanks, Xappe, I'll check it out
<djp> knucks: JDahl pointed out earlier it is xine-ui not xine-gui as i mistakenly called it
<Mom> djp:  I hope you got my thank you message!
<knucks> ahh well then i can get it
<Seq> BobaFett: i disagree. what was the big game to launch direct x? Fury3. Ever play terminal velocity for dos? exact same game.
<djp> Mom: sorry?
<Xappe> Errejo, http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<BobaFett> Seq: Ever tried the 'Win95 Games - No Limits' Demo CD Microsoft lauched with DirectX?
<tims> join channel #win3.1geezers
<Seq> BobaFett: nopes
<BobaFett> It was a graphical miracle...and I agree, Fury3 sucked bigtime. But The DirectX Demo CD had some real jewels.
<Quest-Master> Fury3.. oh man.
<knucks> ok i got xine-ui
<knucks> how do i run it
<Mom> I sent you a thank you message.  I guess you didn't get it.  thanks for the link.  It looks like just what I need.
<Quest-Master> That was like, THE game.
<djp> Seq: TV... excellent game!
<Funraiser> applications/multimedia
<Seq> BobaFett: oh i thought fury3 was a great game actually. im just saying its the same as terminal velocity for dos
<djp> tims: lol!!!
<knucks> Funraiser: its not there
<BobaFett> Really? I was more of a Descent kinda guy. Fury3 lacked some serious gameplay issues.
<Funraiser> OMG
<Seq> and to be honest, i've got dosbox installed for games but no cedega ;)
<Funraiser> reboot
<Chipzz> terminal velocity rules :)
<knucks> ok
<Mom> snowblink: that's for the link!
<BobaFett> Also...you cant expect Microsoft's Fury 3 to become a classic when you have a similar game out in the market...and made by George Broussard and 3dRealms themselves...
<Seq> BobaFett: descent was definately better, but it was give-take. you were _always_ in the mines in descent, wheras you were usually outside in fury3 (and the mines were just crappy tunnels)
<BobaFett> Descent 2 had really cool open spaces!
<BobaFett> But I agree Descent's scent was claustrophobia.
<djp> Funraiser: knuck's upgrade seems to have gone somewhat pear shaped
<knucks> Its not there
<Seq> BobaFett: descent2 didnt have any open spaces other than relly big rooms in the mines. descent 3 had some open spaces, but you couldnt leave the valleys iirc
<Seq> (never played descent 3, really)
<BobaFett> Anyways...Microsoft tried to outgame 3DRealms at what they did best. So...as you can guess, I never really liked Furt3 :)
<Funraiser> ...dunno
<djp> knucks: can u let us know what is in your sources.list?
<knucks> yeah
<knucks> um
<Seq> BobaFett: (i should also mention descent 2 was one of my favourite games. right up there with syndicate and privateer -- all of which are dos games :)
<knucks> how tho
<knucks> where do u want me to paste it
<BobaFett> Syndicate ! LOL Bullfrog was DA BOMB!
<BobaFett> I got Syndicate Wars, too. Ever tried it?
<Seq> yeah, i wasnt a big fan of it
<Seq> prolly 'cause it was slow on my machine or something being all 3d
<BobaFett> Neither was I...but it was one of my first CD-Rom games...so...it still brings tears to my eyes :)
<Funraiser> try applications/runapplications/ and type xine
<Funraiser> run
<tims> one word: Starcraft
<Funraiser> and boulder dash
<BobaFett> Boulder Dash for the Atari 800XL was the reason I got into consoles... :)
<BobaFett> I never was a Space Invaders kinda guy.
<Seq> never got into warcraft or starcraft. i really liked the c&c games though
<djp> Funraiser: boulder dash II rockford's revenge, now that IS a puzzle game!
<Funraiser> i spent nights on boulder dash
<djp> tims: starcraft was one game i am ashamed to say i missed...
<tims> 800xl was not a console :)
<BobaFett> Warcraft: Orcs and Humans got me hooked on my 386sx 16mhz, and I never stopped since :)
<djp> timss: 800xml was an atari, right?
<apokryphos> Starcraft was great, but RedAlert better.
<BobaFett> I know, tims, but after seeing Boulder Dash, I had to get the new 'Nintendo' thing everyone was talking about :)
<OmniColossus> TA for linux would rule my world
<Xappe> Dune 2
<Funraiser> redalert was cool
<tims> lol, 800XL was a 64k fire-breathing 6502-based microcomputer
<Seq> Xappe: i never had a chance to play dune 2 until after c&c, oddly enough
<apokryphos> Final Fantasy games have to have been the ones that consumed the most amount of my childhood. ;-)
<OmniColossus> but I would settle for some powerpc Quake2 bots
<BobaFett> for me? Atari 800Xl was nothing more than BoulderDash, Montezuma, Green Beret and Henry's House :)
<tims> sigh
<Seq> apokryphos: final fantasy 7 was the only one i played repeatedly.
<Xappe> well, dune 2 is still ome of the best rts games imho
<Funraiser> was addicted to boulder dash, actually there is a version of it right here on ubuntu, found that the other day, on games/stones!!
<BobaFett> Chrono Trigger ownz Final Fantasy :)
<OmniColossus> chrono trigger :D
<OmniColossus> jinx jinx jinx
<apokryphos> Seq: It was the clear favourite for me, too. I think I completed it at least 2/3 times.
<Seq> i think most of my childhood went into the wing-commanders, especially privateer.
<apokryphos> could feel the tears coming when Aeris died. ;)
<Funraiser> check boulder dash on ubuntu on games/stones!
<jeff_> what about space quest
<BobaFett> Oh, I was more of a TIEFighter/X-Wing type of guy :)
<apokryphos> damn that Sephiroth
<Xappe> chrono trigger is totally addictive
<kaos> does anyone know the name for this gui front end to cdrecord its like a three letter acronym
<apokryphos> k3b
<BobaFett> kaos: KD3?
<Seq> apokryphos: i had the pc version, so I accidently found out aeris died way too early (the videos were just avi's)
<BobaFett> K3B
<kaos> yeh
<BobaFett> (typo xD)
<OmniColossus> secret of mana was also fun
<kaos> It took a min
<apokryphos> Seq: you cheat :P
<Funraiser> a sec
<kaos> thanks
<BobaFett> Secret of Mana rules! I played even the 'Seiken Densetsu' ones xD
<apokryphos> Seq: any idea if that's still available anywhere? Would love to see some of those cinematics again.
<Seq> BobaFett: i had those too. but didnt it always get down to the point where you knew EXACTLY how the mission would play out, so you could time everything to get all bonus objectives?
<OmniColossus> secret of phantasia was translated, but I have yet to play it
<Seq> apokryphos: ff7?
<apokryphos> yeah
<skel_home> any users of amd64 ubuntu ?
<Seq> apokryphos: prolly somewhere, im sure. I still have the pc version in a box somewhere im sure
<BobaFett> Seq: Oh, yeah...bonus objectives earned you the right to be the Emeperor's personal badass and have a killer tatoo...what can possibly be cooler? :)
<veristead> ok.... so i jst got a uMax SuperMac 600 series (603e/240) and currently it is running MacOS 8.5 and i want to make it run Ubuntu however it seemingly will not boot from the CD drive any other suggestions of getting Ubuntu onto the machine?
<veristead> it is a mac clone
<skel_home> veristead: you probably need to go through the oldworld mac install proceedures
* BobaFett whispers: apokryphos, try abandonware sites...
<apokryphos> will do
<veristead> ske1_home: floppy?
<Funraiser> knucks?
<skel_home> veristead: yeah I think so
<knucks> Funraiser: djps helpin..
<Funraiser> oh
<Funraiser> k
<knucks> yeay
<knucks> got it
<Funraiser> xine's working?
<knucks> well i dont have a video to test it on
<knucks> but yes
<Funraiser> the shortcut too?
<knucks> yeh
<djp> knucks: well done
<thierry> Funraiser, wich version of xine?
<knucks> my next order of business tho...my printer doesnt work
<Funraiser> 0.99.1
<Funraiser> thierry
<thierry> funraiser, yeah?
<djp> ok night all, my bed is calling before my 2 year old does!
<Funraiser> version 0.99.1
* veristead sighs
<BobaFett> damn cdrw!!! i just cant get it to workkk...do i need scsi drivers for and atapi cdrw?
<knucks> night
<Funraiser> night djp
<veristead> can i get Ubuntu on to floppy disks?
<knucks> thx for the help
<Funraiser> no bobafett
<Funraiser> mine is like yours
<Funraiser> and it works on atapi
<knucks> why doesnt my printer work
<BobaFett> Funraiser: What could be the problem with my cdrecord command? I cant get it to run a succesful scanbus...
<Funraiser> ide
<veristead> anyone know if Ubuntu can ship floppies instead of CDs?
<Funraiser> are u on hoary or warty?
<Funraiser> don't think so
<thierry> funraiser, I have 0.99.3 and it works well but I don't have any link
<HrdwrBoB> veristead: um.. no
<knucks> how do i get RAR working
<knucks> i have a trance cd to unrar
<Funraiser> knuck ubuntuguide.org
<knucks> and the one in the guide wont work for me
<Funraiser> no?
<skel_home> veristead: what I did for my ibook before they could get the cd / hd to work on the same channel was copy the kernel and yaboot to my mac os9 drive and booted off that.. then inserted the cd
<knucks> Funraiser: nope
<apokryphos> found a couple of great ones :D
<thierry> knucks : try apt-get install unrar
<knucks> package unrar has no installation candidate
<thierry> knucks : hoary or warty?
<knucks> hoary
<veristead> ske1_home interesting
<veristead> seemingly, now that i try it, the CD drive doesn't work
<veristead> it won't mount any CD i put in there
<thierry> knucks : do you have all the repositories of ubuntuguide but with hoary instead of warty?
<knucks> i think so.
<thierry> knucks : because with all the repositories for hoary I get it
<Funraiser> thierry try gmplayer
<knucks> can i PM u and show u?
<Funraiser> oupps
<Funraiser> i mean try...
<veristead> what would be interesting is if i could install it via a network
<veristead> connect it to another machine
<Funraiser> nautilus nautilus applications:///Multimedia
<veristead> and install it from that machine
<Funraiser> and add a new launcher if u know where the bin is
<veristead> or i could pull out the hard drive and install it from another computer
<thierry> !!!!! gcc is not installed by default in ubuntu???
<JDahl> thierry, sudo apt-get install build-essential gives you most software development tools
<johnnybezak> thierry!!! OMG!!! :P
<knucks> mmm I got it
<knucks> eh
<knucks> wtf
<knucks> i got rar
<knucks> still doesnt wanna unrar it
<knucks> do i have to restart?
<JDahl> knucks, probably you need unrar-nonfree
<Funraiser> no
<Funraiser> Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager
<thierry> no gtk+ neither!!!!!!!!
<knucks> JDahl yup. Thanks
<Funraiser> is it that bad?
<JDahl> thierry, it does come with apt-get, though
<crimsun> thierry: um, gtk+ _is_ installed by default, else gnome wouldn't even run.
<knucks> ok who can help me with my printer?
<knucks> i need to get it working
<Funraiser> well i go to bed now...night all
<knucks> g'd night mate
<crimsun> thierry: but the decision to not install the devel portions is based on the sane idea that most desktop users won't need to compile ;-)
<thierry> JDahl, crimsun : strange I can't get to get ./configure of firefox working because he says that GTK+ isn't installed
<thierry> crimsun: ok I understand
<crimsun> thierry: that's because it's looking for libgtk2.0-dev
<crimsun> thierry: just do: apt-get build-dep mozilla-firefox
<thierry> crimsun: thanks! Now I see how yum is nothing comparing to apt-get
<crimsun> :p
<ells> can anyone help me with burning my vob files to a dvd. I did it and it wont play
<thierry> crimsun: I still get this error about GTK :
<thierry> checking for gtk-config... no
<thierry> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<thierry> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found.
<thierry> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<thierry> *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<thierry> *** full path to gtk-config.
<thierry> *** GTK+ is available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk
<thierry> configure: error: Test for GTK failed.
<crimsun> thierry: is there any reason you're using ./configure by hand?
<thierry> crimsun: how could I fix that?
<crimsun> thierry: (it's looking for libgtk1.2-dev)
<thierry> crimsun: I want to test a change I made for an ubuntu bug
<johnnybezak> have any of you guys noticed how much better man pages for bsd are? why doesn't some one copy them for the gnu pages?
<crimsun> thierry: best to apt-get source mozilla-firefox and use the ubuntu's build infrastructure
<crimsun> johnnybezak: well, openbsd's man pages are wonderful
<thierry> cimsun : what is the ubuntu's build infrastructure?
<thierry> crimsun
<crimsun> thierry: dpkg-dev, etc.
<thierry> crimsun: any howto or deeper explanation about that? I don't know what is dpkg-dev so...
<crimsun> thierry: the tools used to create a .deb
<johnnybezak> crimsun: mb youre right, but I was using mac os x over summer and if you compare the darwin "man chmod" to the on on ubuntu, its shameful
<thierry> ok!! and how do I do this?
<crimsun> thierry: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<JDahl> thierry, what is you want? to compile firefox on your own?
<thierry> JDahl : just to test something I added for an Ubuntu bug
<JDahl> thierry, why dont you patch the ubuntu package, apt-get source firefox? then you have infrastructure for making debs
<knucks> so heres a question..where the hell did Azureus and LimeWire disappear to
<techn9ne> they disapeared?
<knucks> yeah
<knucks> ..
<techn9ne> from where?
<knucks> i had them before i upgraded to hoary
<knucks> now they're gone
<knucks> and i cant seem to get them working
<techn9ne> your java is probably brocken
<techn9ne> type : java at command line
<mroth> has anyone ran into a problem where the machine refuses to boot when a USB media reader is plugged in?
<techn9ne> its either gonna spit out a bunch of information or give you an error saying command not found
<knucks> techn9ne: ok
<thierry> JDahl : wait a minute, how do I patch the ubuntu package?
<knucks> i got info
<crimsun> mroth: boots normally when the usb device is unplugged, correct?
<techn9ne> ok
<techn9ne> goto limewire /azureus directroy
<mroth> crimsun: yep, and you can plug it in post-boot and it works fine
<crimsun> thierry: use the dpatch infrastructure
<GodKiller> fuck i cant fucking believe this nasty piece of shit wont play any sounds
<techn9ne> knucks: start from command line and see whatit says
<JDahl> thierry, you get the source package, "sudo apt-get source firefox"
<knucks> ok i can load them..
<techn9ne> for some reason i cant start limewire only8 from command line
<techn9ne> i dont know why i havent figured it out yet
<techn9ne> :-/
<thierry> JDahl, ok then what?
<mroth> crimsun: but when its plugged in at boot... you dont get past the initrd area of stuff
<JDahl> thierry, then you start hacking...
<crimsun> mroth: I've seen it, yes. I work around it by plugging in the device later.
<thierry> JDahl, ok and once my hacking is finished? That's about where I am
<knucks> whats that program im looking for to make shortcuts in the panel?
<knucks> its like..
<knucks> php-gtk
<mroth> crimsun: ah, any idea what causes it?
<crimsun> mroth: did you experience this with warty and/or hoary?
<JDahl> thierry, I havent build my own debs in awhile so I forgot the command... maybe crimsum remembers? it's quite easy, though
<mroth> crimsun: dont recall when it started, i've been running hoary for quite a while.. its persisted for at least the past few kernel versions
<crimsun> thierry: I posted above a url to the maint-guide
<crimsun> thierry: it's also installable via apt-get
<JDahl> thierry, I bet "man dpkg-buildpackage" would be helpful
<Errejo> I can't use my dsa ssh key made in windows with puttygen when I'm in linux ? It won't accept my passphrase
<thierry> k
<veristead> ok... can anyone help me with something
<mroth> crimsun: any idea what the best way to track it down would be?  I'd like to get it well documented so it can hopefully be patched out at some point.  unfortunately kernel-level magic is beyond me.
<veristead> i keep trying to get help but i keep getting turned down
<crimsun> mroth: keep an eye on what the kernel reports when you plug it in
<JDahl> veristead, down ask for help, just ask... if we know the answer, we will answer
<JDahl> s/down/dont/
<mroth> crimsun: plug it post-boot?  problem only occurs during boot, so the post-boot plugin works successfully
<crimsun> mroth: yes
<thierry> crimsun, Jdahl: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot is the solution
<veristead> seemingly everytime i open the network  utility in Ubuntu Warty i keep getting an error message saying "The Configuration could not be loaded:  There was an error running the backend script"
<JDahl> thierry, cool
<veristead> it also happens on Users
<veristead> and group
<veristead> Time and Date
<crimsun> thierry: that's one method, yes.
<veristead> and so far that's it
<veristead> it only worked once and that was when i was at the mall trying to show someone that it didn't work
<JDahl> thierry, dont forget to increment the package version number
<ells> anyone here using net applet
<mroth> crimsun: alright, got the relevant output from kern.log in a text file
<lupusBE> any gtk developers here that know of gtkmarshal.list?
<King_Crimson> hello ?
<ells> anyone here using net applet
<thierry> JDahl, why incrementing?
<King_Crimson> i have a ?
<King_Crimson> anyone can help me?
<JDahl> thierry, otherwise the package manager will probably replace your customized packaged right under your nose
<thierry> ok!
<King_Crimson> umm
<King_Crimson> anyone no a lot oabout ubuntu i have a problem
<ells> anyone using netapplet, I need some assistance
<thierry> JDahl, I increment after creating it or is there a special command that I need to do?
<JDahl> thierry, there
<King_Crimson> SOMEONE
<King_Crimson> HELP ME
<techn9ne> King_Crimson: chill out. just ask your question
<King_Crimson> ok
<JDahl> thierry, there's a textfile in the debian directory with the version number.. just add a .1 to the end or something.
<geppy> King_Crimson:  I AM SUDDENLY MOTIVATED TO HELP YOU
<King_Crimson> see i have a ubuntu livecd
<King_Crimson> and  wen i put it in
<thierry> Jdahl, before or after building?
<JDahl> thierry, before
<King_Crimson> wen i try to go to the gui my monitor does not receive a video signal
<ells> anyone using netapplet, I need some assistance
<avirox> hey
<avirox> how do i make my root writeable to?
<King_Crimson> hello
<geppy> How can I build an .xml file that is like the "Latest Headlines" in Firefox?  I'd like to be able to have a drop-down of the latest updates to the sites that I visit (it's a pain to have a separate Live Bookmark for each one).
<geppy> avirox:  Don't.
<ells> that and is anyone familiar how I can burn my vob files to a dvd to play here at home
<avirox> geppy, why?
<thierry> JDahl, wich file? the changelog?
<thr1ce> can I choose a FS on ubuntu when installing?  or is there just a default
<King_Crimson> ok guess none has ever had my problem
<geppy> avirox:  Because it defeats the whole point of.. not having it writable.  It's a terrible security risk.
<geppy> thr1ce:  There are many options, look around in the partition editor.
<techn9ne> King_Crimson: warty or hoary?
<JDahl> thierry, yes... I believe so
<King_Crimson> warty
<avirox> geppy,  only temporarily
<crimsun> King_Crimson: your problem description is far too vague
<geppy> thr1ce: There's ReiserFS, Ext2, Ext3, etc.
<techn9ne> King_Crimson: file a bug report
<King_Crimson> how?
<thr1ce> if I have slackware installed, will it find that partition, and give me the option to use it?
<King_Crimson> i just dont htink my vid card is configured for linux
<crimsun> King_Crimson: you haven't told us anything about your hardware
<geppy> avirox:  Well, if you *really* want to, you could do 'sudo chmod 777 /', but I still think that that's a bad way to do it.
<King_Crimson> it isnt recognizing it
<geppy> thr1ce:  It should.
<King_Crimson> o rite
<ells> that and is anyone familiar how I can burn my vob files to a dvd to play here at home
<King_Crimson> nvidia gforce fx5200 ultra
<avirox> geppy,  and how would i make it writeable again?
<geppy> avirox:  Why not just write whatever you're wanting to write as root?
<King_Crimson> penitum 3, 1000mhz
<avirox> err
<geppy> avirox:  Make it _un_writable again?
<thr1ce> will it run as well as slackware?  someone told me i would see a huge decrease in speed (athlon 2100 with a gig of ram)
<avirox> cuz i cant log in as root in ubuntu
<avirox> for some reason
<avirox> when i try it says "that account cannot log in from here"
<crimsun> King_Crimson: the version of 'nv' in warty's livecd doesn't support the FX chipsets
<thierry> JDahl, crimson: and once tested, what is the command to create the .patch file?
<geppy> avirox:  You're not supposed to run as root.
<geppy> avirox:  I don't think you're getting this security concept.
<avirox> lol
<avirox> k
<crimsun> thierry: diff, then use dpatch to create the actual dpatch template
<avirox> is there a COPY command in bash?
<King_Crimson> o0o0 ok so how do i run ubuntu?
<geppy> King_Crimson:  That's a terrible question.
<crimsun> King_Crimson: try with the livecd from array-6
<crimsun> King_Crimson: see the topic
<King_Crimson> wat u mean
<ells> that and is anyone familiar how I can burn my vob files to a dvd to play here at home
<King_Crimson> o ok
<King_Crimson> ill try that then
<geppy> ells:  Have you tried K3B?
<geppy> ells:  Nevermind.
<ells> I was told it wont work in hoary, that and these are vob files
<geppy> ells:
<JDahl> thierry, I dont know that one... I dont know if Debian uses something smarter than diff
<geppy> ells: K3B works fine for me in Hoary, but it doesn't have a video disc option.
<ells> I extracted the vobs, just need to burn them so they will work in my home dvd player
<veristead> so i assume no one can answer my question?
<crimsun> veristead: patience goes a long way
<ells> geppy: any ideas
<veristead> yea i know
<geppy> ells:  Google? =/
<veristead> sometimes i end up waiting for days for an answer
<veristead> and googleing for one and never finding one
<JDahl> veristead, have tried asking on the forum?
<techn9ne> veristead: try forums or mailing lists
<JDahl> have you...
<veristead> no i have not
<geppy> ells:  Do you just have the .vob files?
<veristead> i cnt say i have unfortunately
<ells> geppy: yes
<ells> I am gonna try to make a cd image and then burn it
<geppy> ells: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_DVD
<veristead> out of curiosity... i downloaded some a theme from freshmeat, how do i install it?
<geppy> veristead:  There are lots of different kinds of themes.  Are you talking about a GNOME theme?
<ells> geppy: thanks
<geppy> ells:  No problem.
<veristead> yea geppy
<veristead> geppy this is the theme i am trying to install
<veristead> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/1in1-xp-gtk/
<veristead> that one
<geppy> veristead: Cool.
<geppy> veristead: Desktop>Preferences>Themes
<veristead> any suggestions of how to install it anyone?
<thr1ce> looks like iceWM to me
<veristead> geppy yea i know...
<ells> geppy: are you familiar with netapplet
<veristead> but it won't install
<veristead> i am not sure if i am selecting the right file
<veristead> but i think i am
<geppy> ells:  No, sorry.
<ells> it is installed but it is not working
<Quarupt> wow theres a sesame street techno remix
<geppy> Quarupt:  clicky?
<ells> anyone know about netapplet
<Quarupt> geppy, huh?
<pugio> hey, how can I uninstall and purge and completely destroy Gnome and all of it's components
<geppy> Quarupt:  Do you have a link for the song?
<pugio> ?
<neom> Anyone know how to get your feed added to planet ubuntu?
<geppy> pugio: erm, by not using Ubuntu?
<Quarupt> i got it on a p2p
<Quarupt> geppy, you use limewire?
<pugio> geppy:  I need to reinstall Gnome
<pugio> Ubuntu ahs been doing the strangest things
<geppy> Quarupt: No, just aMule.
<Quarupt> geppy, its actually a pretty cool song
<pugio> random pieces of gnome disappear
<eyequeue> pugio:  this may be of use
<pugio> first gdm disappears
<pugio> then teh control center
<Quarupt> geppy, you might be able to find it on there  try sesame street remix, thats how i found it
<eyequeue> pugio:  apt-get --reinstall install foo bar baz
<pugio> just, poof! the entire package disappears
<geppy> Quarupt: Alright, thanks.
<eyequeue> pugio:  where foo bar and baz are package names
<pugio> eyequeue: so if I did apt-get --reinstall install gnome would it install EVERYTHING
<pugio> because random pieces are now missing
<mdke> i've noticed that the gnome menu in hoary can be edited by amending the /usr/share/applications/*.desktop files. Is there any user specific way to amend the gnome menu?
<pugio> and I"m not sure what those pices are
<eyequeue> pugio:  no, it would only reinstall the pseudo-package gnome
<pugio> eyequeue: ahh, then how to get everything?
<eyequeue> pugio:  look, this will not produce a complete list, but it will probably come close
<eyequeue> pugio:  okay?
<pugio> say! If I upgraded teh whole thing to Hoary would it put everything in place?
<veristead> so can anyone help me with installing themes
<SebaSO> i can't install my Ubunto :( ?
<pugio> eyequeue: ok :) and thanks (dpkg -l | grep gnome)
<veristead> i am relatively new to Linux
<mdke> veristead, yep wassup?
<pugio> veristead: sure, just go to the computer menu
<SebaSO> anyone can help me about install 
<eyequeue> pugio:  dpkg -l gnome | grep ^ii | less
<mdke> SebaSO, what's the problem?
<avirox> hmm i got cedega installed but for some reason quake-based games are giving me flak, not being able to read from subdirs (IE glquake.exe gives me errors reading gfx.wad from ID1). Any ideas?
<SebaSO> i can't install
<mdke> SebaSO, you need to be more specific
<eyequeue> pugio:  yep :)  i just added a filter for the ones that are currently installed on your box
<johnnybezak> can't you install quake natively?
<SebaSO> when i'm installing base packpages
<pugio> eyequeue: if I upgraded the whole thing to hoary would it upgrade the entire gnome package (thereby replacing the missing stuff)
<mdke> i've noticed that the gnome menu in hoary can be edited by amending the /usr/share/applications/*.desktop files. Is there any user specific way to amend the gnome menu?
<veristead> ok so md5ke i downloaded this theme
<SebaSO> there are ever difents errors
<veristead> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/1in1-xp-gtk/
<eyequeue> pugio:  if you'll be going to hoary anyway, knowing the risks, then ... yes, that will probably accomplish what you want, since i know there's a new gnome in hoary
<mdke> ewwww
<avirox> do i have to install games through cedega first in order to play them?
<pugio> eyequeue: well, I know that Hoary appears to be pretty stable for most people, and Warty has been anything but
<geppy> avirox:  Yes.
<mdke> veristead, it should be as simple as popping it in ~/.themes/
<avirox> aw crap
<avirox> hehe
<geppy> avirox:  Why don't you go into #cedega?
<veristead> and now i have the file in my home directory  named '1in1-xp-gtk-default.tar.gz' and i dnt know wat else to do
<avirox> ooh
<pugio> eyequeue: as I said, ranomd pieces of gnome just....disappear
<veristead> do i need to extract it first
<avirox> sorry :P
<veristead> or do i throw that file in there
<mdke> veristead, yes
<eyequeue> pugio:  btw, you seem to be fairly fluent in deb-based distros, right?
<geppy> avirox: haha =)
<veristead> ok
<SebaSO> and when i check the cd.. every time there's errors
<mdke> veristead, go into .themes
<pugio> eyequeue: well, I've learned a lot since using Ubuntu but.... I'm ok with em
<mdke> veristead, and do tar zxf ../filename
<eyequeue> pugio:  i only caution agsinst hoary for someone that doens't know how to dig themself out of a disaster that could occur tomorrow :)
<mdke> veristead, but that theme is seriously wrong
<SebaSO> this happend with all my cd's i got 20 shiped by Conanical
<eyequeue> pugio:  well, your dpkg -l | grep told me you were fluent enough :)
<mdke> SebaSO, this is after you have rebooted for the first time?
<pugio> eyequeue: well, it's for a friend, and you can't get any worse than having GNome go completely crazy on ya - but yeah, I can dig him out through vnc and ssh
<eyequeue> pugio:  cool
<pugio> eyequeue: well, I've been learing about debian prety fast - I like the dpkg system
<SebaSO> nop, it's while i'm installing by frist time
<eyequeue> pugio:  plus, you'll still have net access and can get here, if you really need more help
<mdke> SebaSO, maybe ubuntu is not ready for your hardware
<mdke> SebaSO, have a look on the hardware wiki and see if there are any errors reported. If not, then file a bug. Is this warty you are installing?
<pugio> eyequeue: exactly, so... to upgrade to hoary I just replace all of my package sources from warty to hoary? (s/warty/hoary/
<SebaSO> i've MSI K7 DElta2  with Nforce2 chipset
<eyequeue> pugio:  i'm just always a bit cautious about blanketly advising hoary, since those newbies lurking might be tempted :)
* Quarupt continues hei never ending quest to find some good music creation software
<SebaSO> yes warty 4.10
<pugio> eyequeue: ahh, well as I said, it can't get any worse than thi
<eyequeue> pugio:  exactly, and then a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (you need that dist this time)
<pugio> eyequeue: I thought that might be the case - thanks a bunch! here goes nothing
<eyequeue> dist- calls in some more drastic resolution routines
<SebaSO> mdke: where i can see on wiki about my hardware
<SebaSO> ?
<mdke> hang on
<mdke> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<SebaSO> mdke: i think something can happend with my HDD
<thierry> crimson: what is the exact command to create a .patch file?
<SebaSO> what kind of problems do you know have relation with HDDs?
<SebaSO> mkde: all my hardware is supported !
<hyphen> howdy
<eyequeue> thierry:  man diff, you're probably looking for diff foo bar > file.patch
<hyphen> i was wondering if someone could help me with something
<eyequeue> hyphen:  ?
<hyphen> i just installed ubuntu as per my friend's recommendation and i'm totally new to linux
<hyphen> everythings working fine, but my web browsing is pertty slow.  it takes upwards of 10-20 seconds to resolve the host
<eyequeue> hyphen:  welcome
<hyphen> thanks :P
<hyphen> someone suggested popping my isp dns into the network settings, but i called comcast and they said that "comcast isn't compatible with linux"
<eyequeue> hyphen:  sounds like you may have a bum nameserver in your path?  how are you connected to the outside?
<hyphen> which i found to be total baloney
<hyphen> cable modem >> router
<SebaSO> eyequeue: why when i'm checking my cds in the install, look like all them are corrupt ?
<eyequeue> hyphen:  lol, you are correct on that
<eyequeue> SebaSO:  maybe they are?  i con't know that from here
<hyphen> i called comcast again and asked for name server, but they said that comcast's nameservers were dynamic
<hyphen> not sure if that's true or not or how i could get around this :/
<eyequeue> hang on
<hyphen> okie doke
<pugio> hey how long would an upgrade from warty to hoary take assuming a standard verizon dsl connection?
<pugio> (ie. about 100 KB/s and athalon 2800+)
<mike998> pugio: took me about 2 hours (ish)
<pugio> ah ok, thanks
<SebaSO> eyequeue: i got about 20 cd's from shipit.ubutulinux.org ... do you think all them can be corrupt ?
<eyequeue> probably not
<SebaSO> i'll tray to install it on another pc... and cry !
<SebaSO> thx all the way !!
<ells> hey to make an iso for a dvd. what parts of the dvd do I have to rip out
<SebaSO> i quest if i can install form a iso image on my HDD?
<SebaSO> hello
<pugio> hey, I'm trying to upgrade to hoary, but it keeps stalling at a certain point
<pugio> Get:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Release [99B] 
<pugio> 99% [Connecting to apt.cerkinfo.be (164.15.125.10)] 
<pugio> it can't connect to apt.cerkinfo.be
<phester> how do i mount a windows partition so i can copy files?
<pugio> so the whole process dies
<pugio> Could not connect to apt.cerkinfo.be:80 (164.15.125.10), connection timed out
<pugio> now I'm stuck in the middle of an upgrade
<pugio> apt.cerkinfo.be is not connectable
<phester> no one who can tell me how to get access to a windows partition so I can copy files?
<dazed_> on same box?
<eyequeue> pugio:  if you rerun that command, will it try another machine?
<pugio> no, it just does that one again ("that command" is that whole upgrade thing that we said before)
<phester> dazed_, different disk
<eyequeue> pugio:  yeah
<dazed_> it should be listed as one of ur devices
<dazed_> just like another drive our mount
<dazed_> should be hda2 or something to that nature
<eyequeue> pugio:  "host archive.ubuntu.com"
<dazed_> phester the /dev directory is where u can find them
<danix> hi
<phester> ok
<eyequeue> pugio:  i get a completely different machine from apt.cerkinfo.be here
<pugio> hmmm
<pugio> wellErr http://apt.cerkinfo.be unstable/main Packages
<pugio>   Could not connect to apt.cerkinfo.be:80 (164.15.125.10), connection timed out
<pugio> 77% [Connecting to apt.cerkinfo.be (164.15.125.10)] 
<eyequeue> pugio:  comment that line out in your sources.list for now
<crimsun> pugio: just comment it out
<eyequeue> pugio: whatever is hosted there, you can add it back in tomorrow when the box is up
<phester> dazed_, I was told that you have to mount it first!
<phester> no idea how?
<pugio> eyequeue: well, it's going now, thanks
<eyequeue> pugio:  np
<pugio> eyequeue: we shall see what else lays in store
<dazed_> phester ...goto ur terminal /mnt <device>
<stazich> i have problem playing my audio CDs, mp3s work but not the cd... does anyone know what could be the problem?
<dazed_> you shouldnt have to mount it though
<dazed_> it sould mount it when booting
<hayden> what do the parameters -o and umask=0 do when you mount a drive?
<danix> missing a extract cable audio maybe?
<dazed_> hayden man mnt
<hayden> ok
<phester> I dont find any thing under /dev
<eyequeue> hayden:  man mount even :)
<hyphen> nameservers can't be dynamic, can they?
<dazed_> im not too good at mounting devices so...type man mnt in the command to read up on it
<dazed_> 'man mnt'
<eyequeue> dazed_:  mount, not mnt
<stazich> well i am not sure really... it is an iMac.. playback of CDs worked fine with OS9, but when i put ubuntu on the cdplayer identifies audio cd, starts playing the tracks, connects to CDDB etc. but NO SOUND... could it be codec or whatever else issue?
<Quarupt> why cant i just do apt-get install kubuntu
<dazed_> yes your right eyeque
<Potato-Green> can anyone help me? im having problems on the install of ubuntu
<Riddell> Quarupt: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dazed_> Quarupt next ttime apt-cache search <file> to get propper file name
<Quarupt> well i was just asking cause i thought we had to get the array 6 cd
<dazed_> oh ok
<jeff_> where can i find some cool linux games
<hyphen> i hate being a newb
<hyphen> lol
<waseem> Hi I am using gtkpod for my iPod. It doesn't seem to be working so I want to disconnect my iPod. It is displaying the message "Do not disconnect", how can I make it safe to disconnect the iPod without corrupting any files on the computer or ipod. Thanks.
<Potato-Green> when I install unbuntu, it stops after a little while and i need help fixing it
<jeff_> Potato-Green, mabey your install cd is damaged
<dazed_> whens it stop>
<Potato-Green> lemme check
<Potato-Green> ACPI
<dazed_> do you get through the cd part?
<Potato-Green> should i turn it off?
<Potato-Green> dazed_
<Potato-Green> it works
<dazed_> so you didnt even get started
<Potato-Green> like it extracts and all
<Potato-Green> yeah
<dazed_> it extracts all from cd...then asks to reboot and then does it keep going from there?
<Potato-Green> no
<Potato-Green> it stops at acpi
<Potato-Green> should i do acpi=off?
<dazed_> you can try that...did you remove cd from drive?
<Potato-Green> no
<dazed_> well...
<dazed_> do that
<dazed_> lol
<dazed_> and try it
<Potato-Green> okay it went through
<Potato-Green> with acpi=off
<dazed_> ok
<Quarupt> is kubuntu pretty stable?
<dazed_> it was trying to read cd
<Potato-Green> lol i hate being a n00b
<dazed_> on the unpacking process
<Potato-Green> oh ok
<zenrox> Quarupt,  just as stable as hoary
<diego> hi all
<Quarupt> cool
<diego> i guess there's no Macromedia Flash (creator) for linux, what are my alternatives?
<dazed_> wine
<Quarupt> anyone know a good beat maker, like Ejay Frootyloops and Reason, but for linux?
<dazed_> and then
<dazed_> try and install flash
<dazed_> see if it works
<Riddell> Quarupt: it's in the transition from kde 3.3 to 3.4
<diego> dazed_: i'd rather go open-source if possible
<bob2> there was one
<bob2> called rebirth
<bob2> but the author took it down
<dazed_> diego: best thing to do is google
<eyequeue> diego:  google, freshmeat, sourceforge, ...
<diego> and search for what?
<bob2> that's not that useful advice
<bob2> most useful software is already in ubuntu
<diego> maybe i shouldn't be using flash at all
<diego> i don't care about using it on the web
<diego> besides a simple slide show, what else is there?
<eyequeue> diego:  that to me is the most open-source-y solution :)
<dazed_> search for Linux Flash Apps
* diego slaps dazed_
<hyphen> oy.  anyone care to help me with my internet connection & ubuntu?
<diego> hyphen: what's the problem?
<hyphen> well eyequeu tried to help me already.  basically, everytime i try to browse a website, it takes a very long time to resolve the host
<hyphen> downloading the actual page happens very quickly
<dazed_> hyphen u on a network>
<dazed_> ?
<hyphen> yeah
<hyphen> one of 2 machines in a lan
<dazed_> windows network>?
<edgarin> hello
<zenrox> hyphen, have you put your routers ip addy in the dns server list
<diego> so basically i need something more visually appealing than a presentation, and it should have layers...
<hyphen> the routers ip address is already in
<dazed_> is the 2nd machine windows machine?
<zenrox> ok
<hyphen> yes dazed
<avirox> crap
<hyphen> a wireless connection
<avirox> i screwed something up in ubuntu
<dazed_> ok well u need samba
<diego> hyphen: "very long"? seconds or minutes?
<hyphen> seconds
<hyphen> usually around 20 seconds
<hyphen> what's samba?
<dazed_> hyphen: use synaptic select all packages scroll down to samba and install
<eyequeue> dazed_:  but his concern is that dns resolution is slow, for the internet, not for the lan
<diego> dazed_: did you even READ what samba said?
<hyphen> ah, okay, i'll try that
<diego> dazed_: samba is a microsoft file-sharing protocol
<avirox> brb
<diego> hyphen: stop
<hyphen> ack
<hyphen> k
<dazed_> diego
<hyphen> ?
<diego> dazed_: slow dns resolution != microsoft filesharing
<dazed_> diego: it helps configure the internet onnectino if the machine hosting the conn is microsoft
<dazed_> trust me i did it last night
<edgarin> [root@maquina1 root]  # apt-get install swat
<edgarin> Reading Package Lists... Done
<edgarin> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<edgarin> The following extra packages will be installed:
<edgarin>   samba
<edgarin> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<edgarin>   samba swat
<dazed_> same prob
<edgarin> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<bob2> edgarin: please don't paste in here
<edgarin> Need to get 0B/6239kB of archives.
<edgarin> After unpacking 15.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
<edgarin> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]  y
<edgarin> Preconfiguring packages ...
<edgarin> Selecting previously deselected package samba.
<pablo928> diego: had the same problem...changed to a different router and now no problem.
<edgarin> (Reading database ... 85971 files and directories currently installed.)
<edgarin> Unpacking samba (from .../samba_3.0.7-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb) ...
<edgarin> Selecting previously deselected package swat.
<edgarin> Unpacking swat (from .../swat_3.0.7-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb) ...
<diego> edgarin: wtf stop
<edgarin> Setting up samba (3.0.7-1ubuntu6.3) ...
<edgarin>  * Starting Samba daemons..                                              [fail] 
<edgarin> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<edgarin> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<edgarin>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<edgarin> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of swat:
<edgarin>  swat depends on samba (= 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.3); however:
<hyphen> that's why this chan needs ops :P
<edgarin>   Package samba is not configured yet.
<dazed_> no pasting
<edgarin> dpkg: error processing swat (--configure):
<edgarin>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dazed_> jeeze
<edgarin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<edgarin>  samba
<diego> wow
<edgarin>  swat
<edgarin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<edgarin> can you help me?
<edgarin> is a proble with samba
<diego> ok let me scroll up 300 pages
<edgarin> diego: ok
<dazed_> edgarin: dont paste in here use  a paste bin
<diego> now that he's being ignored
<edgarin> diego: can you help me?
<edgarin> aja..
<diego> hyphen: tell me about the physical topology of your network
<hyphen> the microsoft box is conencted via wireless connection
<hayden> i just installed warty
<hayden> installed samba,
<ells> is anyone familiar on how to make .img files in linux
<hayden> how do i mount a smb share?
<ells> I was told that is the way to copy dvds
<hyphen> and im straight into the router
<zenrox> hayden,  read www.ubuntuguide.org on how to mount a smb share
<diego> hyphen: so just a regular router feeding 2 nodes
<edgarin> Can you help me?
<hyphen> yep
<diego> hyphen: and this router is not made by microsoft?
<edgarin> hyphen: can you help me?
<hyphen> iit's an airlink router
<hyphen> edgarin: i'd love to, but i'm a newb and need help myself
<diego> hyphen: ok, so samba is definitely not applicable
<hyphen> ah
<diego> hyphen: your linux box is plugged in with an ethernet cable to the router, then?
<niall> i'm a newbie also.  I need help in getting a logitech quickcam to work
<pablo928> hyphen: can you bypass your router?
<hyphen> diego: yeah.
<johnnybezak> guys I need to make a bunch of thumbnails is there a cli program that i can use? (so that I can just do them all at once, instead of manually which would be a pain)
<hyphen> pablo: not sure, let me try
<ells> is anyone familiar on how to make .img files in linux
<pablo928> diego: had the same problem as hyphen....had to change routers.
<diego> hyphen: ok, /msg me the output of `ifconfig -a` please
<diego> johnnybezak: look into imagemagick
<diego> i think imagemagick's 'convert' program can do that
<johnnybezak> diego: ok thanks
<ells> is anyone familiar on how to make .img files in linux
<diego> pablo928: i heard you the first time but that hardly seems like the logical solution right now :)
<eyequeue> touch foo.img, lol
<diego> eyequeue: haha
<hyphen> diego: it says command not found
<eyequeue> ells:  what is it?
<diego> hyphen: as root (`sudo ifconfig -a`)
<ells> eyequeue, I am trying to maka a viewable dvd for my player
<hyphen> tried, it gave me the same
<ells> using vobs
<hyphen> Password:
<hyphen> sudo: ipconfig: command not found
<hyphen> hyphen@ubuntu:~ $
<diego> i said ifconfig, ipconfig is M$
<avirox> ok I'm not exactly sure how I did this, but now whenever i load up ubuntu I'm stuck in a dos-text terminal
<eyequeue> ells:  okay, the reason i ask is, filename extensions don't mean much in linux, so file type is a bit more informative
<hyphen> oy
<avirox> i think it happened when i accidentally pressed ctrl_alt+backspace while in the OS
<avirox> I dont know how to get out of it tho :/
<ells> eyequeue, what would you suggest
<eyequeue> ells:  "touch foo.img" would make one, but it sure would not be what you wanted :)  if i knew more ab out dvd creation, i could help better.  let me look at something, but meanwhile, someone else may know
<ells> okay
<avirox> i'm stuck in a  text console basically
<cocol> avirox: startx
<avirox> i just type that in?
<ells> is anyone familiar with dvdrip
<avirox> after logging in?
<Xappe> avirox, yes
<avirox> thank you very much!
<eyequeue> ells:  actually, let me give you the command i just ran, "apt-cache search dvd | less"  scroll through that output and see which might seem best for you
<neighborlee> :(need suggsetion...I need to be able to get the latest ( 6629 ) nvidia but ..when I try to dpkg nvida-glx for that version..it complain about missing nvidai-kernel-6629..and sadly that one is only a virtual package.....what now ? :(((( ( I must use new one a I've having errors in my app with 6111)
<cocol> yeap avirox
<ells> eyequeue, cool
<cocol> as user avirox
<stazich> i have problem playing my audio CDs, mp3s work but not the cd... does anyone know what could be the problem?
<avirox> starx didnt work
<hayden> i've installed samba, but when i do sudo smbmount... it says command not found smbmount?
<avirox> i got "command not found"
<avirox> :/
<avirox> *startx
<Hell-Razor> hey guys i was just wondering how advanced is ubuntu.. i migrated from gentoo to fedora, now im looking for a better distro than fedora because yum totally sucks.
<hayden> dw i found
<cocol> try "shutdown" and rstart
<bear_afk> trying to decide what OS to install on my amd64 server - does ubuntu work correctly on amd64?
<avirox> cocol: i tried reboot and logout
<avirox> would "shutdown" make a difference?
<_phate_> is there away to access audio on a CD digitally like you can in windows?
<cocol> shutdown or halt
<cocol> try it avirox
<tims> I have amd64 and switched to i386 distro due to issues
<avirox> k
<bear_afk> tims: thanks - and the i386 runs cleanly?
<tims> yes, i386 is nice.. esp. hoary
<tizen> hey guys... How can I optimize my ubuntu system with an ATI Radeon 8500, i find many graphics things are using a ton of CPU, so I'm getting it's software based
<bear_afk> thanks
<tims> the amd64 works for most things, but I'll wait for others to straighten it out
<avirox> ok cocol
<cocol> succeedd?
<bear_afk> tims: yea, I don't have the free time to be a hardware tester ;)
<_phate_> crap peer got another...
<tizen> Also, often i leave my computer for a while and when i come back Gaim is dead
<_phate_> I'd love to be a hardware tester, I have plenty of time, provided that the hardware is free ;)
<bear_afk> :)
<bear_afk> hmm, is there a place to download hoary - or is it going to be an apt-get session after a warty install?
<tizen> bear_afk: topic
<_phate_> iirc its a new cd
<tizen> the array-6 one
<Hell-Razor> is the ubuntu a gui install?
<bear_afk> gaa - yea, just saw the topic - tanks
<diego> Hell-Razor: not really
<diego> Hell-Razor: it's menu-driven though
<tims> you could use array 6 but I'd start with array 5 of hoary
<tims> fewer issues
<Hell-Razor> diego: is it like pritty easy to use? or do you have to tell it "this is my hd, this is where its located, ect" like in gentoo installation
<tizen> tims: what kind of issues?
<tizen> I just installed it
<tims> or start with warty, don't update until after you change sources.lst to hoary
<diego> Hell-Razor: there is no gentoo installation. heh.
<tims> Don't remember exactly.. I'm from warty.. but folks keep popping in here with array 6 install probs
<diego> Hell-Razor: yeah it's very easy. the only part that's only slightly a pain is if you want to do a custom partitioning scheme
<Hell-Razor> diego: im just trying to say, does it mostly auuto detect stuff
* bear_afk waves
<bear_afk> thanks for the info
<Hell-Razor> diego: alright
<diego> Hell-Razor: and there's always in here if you run into troubles, but it really shouldn't be an issue, specially if you've done a gentoo install
<bluefoxicy> hey
<tims> only issue I've had was a Geforce 6800 under warty.. but it's documented.. works hassle-free with hoary
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu's installer won't choke on 64 megs of memory will ti?
<Hell-Razor> diego: is there a need to print out the how-to for installation
<diego> Hell-Razor: i didn't even know of one heh
<Hell-Razor> diego: alright...i guess thats a good sign....15 seconds till i burn the bitch
<diego> Hell-Razor: if you plan on wiping the entire drive and you know your hardware works, you should only have to hit next a few times
<knucks> is there a way to alt+ctrl+del a prog in linux?
<tims> sudo kill -9 :)
<Hell-Razor> diego: i have two harddrive i want to copletly whipe out
<fr500> hey
<tizen> bluefoxicy: Shouldn't... Debian's didn't.
<_phate_> I wouldn't do the three finger salute in linux, you'll only reboot your sys
<Broncho> Hi, I am new to linuz and I have an ATI graphics card. I was getting an error about/.ICEauthority saying it cant boot but now Gnome boots and then freezes up complelty when I move the mouse around
<fr500> hello
<andrewski> knucks: or gnome-system-monitor
<andrewski> knucks: i'm back if you still need help; sorry about that.
<fr500> anyone has been able to create audio disk with gnomebaker?
<ells> anyone have experience with copying your average video dvds
<knucks> andrewski: naw i got it
<ells> that will play on your home dvd player
<Hell-Razor> diego: harddrive(s)
<knucks> running hoary now
<knucks> how do i launch the gnome thing u just said?
<fr500> let me rephrase to proper english
<diego> Hell-Razor: not sure what it does at that point, but i think it'll automatically wipe one for sure
<fr500> has anyone been able to create audio disks with gnomebaker?
<fr500> mine freezes at the converting part
<tims> is the ubuntu update manager in warty?
<andrewski> knucks: good :)  didn't mean to bail; my girlfriend came over (unexpectedly) and we needed to have a talk.  you need to install gnome-system-monitor, don't know if it is by default.
<Hell-Razor> diego: heh alright...have you ever installed fedora?
<diego> Hell-Razor: i guess just let it do its thing and then wipe the other one manually once you've booted into your machine
<diego> Hell-Razor: no, closes thing is RH9
<diego> closest*
<knucks> how do i do it then andrewski?
<ells> anyone have experience with copying your average video dvds
<Broncho> anyone have any ideas on my problems with the freeszing?
<Hell-Razor> diego: alright well is it that strait forward for install? im just trying to see what im getting myself into
<andrewski> knucks: uh, i think it's in the menus... applications | system?
<diego> Hell-Razor: i really think you'll be fine
<Broncho> ells only on windows havnt had a chan ce on linux yet
<OddAbe19> has anyone experienced a 'super applications' menu in Hoary? it seems like my Debian merged with all other menus
<diego> Hell-Razor: it's exactly like a windows xp install in difficulty
<Hell-Razor> diego: lol alright...by computer is going down now...i shuold be back in not too long =)
<andrewski> knucks: or `gnome-system-monitor`
<Hell-Razor> diego: wow thats pritty simple
<tizen> Hey, if I install xorg-driver-fglrx with synaptic does it add it all to the X server?
<diego> Hell-Razor: ~40 minutes on a pentium3 fyi
<ells> Broncho, yeap, I can burn dvd material, but not able to play it in my dvd player
<Broncho> what type of dvd playter?
<Hell-Razor> diego: i run a amd 64(but not gunna use 64bit installation) 3700+ pc4400 1 gig ddr2 ram
<fr500> hmmm
<fr500> noone?
<knucks> Andrewski: got it
<knucks> thanks
<avirox> cocol didnt work
<avirox> :/
<calc> good waste of processor power running i386 on an amd64 :)
<avirox> I'm still stuck in text mode
<diego> Hell-Razor: should be about half a second by my calculations
<ells> anyone have experience with copying your average video dvds
<diego> heh
<Hell-Razor> calc: yea but 32bit emulation totaly BLOWS so far
<avirox> or whatever the hell it is
<diego> or maybe 20-30 minutes
<errr> ells: I use k3b for doing it
<calc> Hell-Razor: works fine if you know what you are doing :)
<OddAbe19> has anyone experienced a 'super applications' menu in Hoary? it seems like my Debian merged with all other menus
<knucks> hm this is weird
<knucks> i cant seem to close limewire
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<knucks> but itsnot listed
<calc> and so far i have only needed it once
<Hell-Razor> calc: hrm really? people told me not to do it cause its hella pain
<andrewski> knucks: no problem; i don't really use it (prefer kill(all)), but it's nice to have around
<hayden> has anyone got a link on how to get mplayer working in warty
<calc> Hell-Razor: there is very little need for 32bit support
<andrewski> knucks: try `killall -9 limewire`
<Hell-Razor> calc: gaming
<tims> calc: true, but honestly it's decently fast anyway
<fr500> hayden, it works, in command line mode
<calc> i only used it for tracking down compiler issues
<errr> with an ATI radeon 7500 any ideas why Xorg would lock up with mouse movement
<knucks> no process killed..
<fr500> hayden, you have to get source for it to have a gui
<knucks> but its sitting in the bottom bar :/
<hayden> yea
<calc> tims: well amd64 arch is much faster when not running in i386 mode
<hayden> need to add mirilliat to sources list
<calc> at least the athlon chips are, i hear the prescotts are actually slower most of the time
<fr500> oh whats that
<andrewski> knucks: hmm.  i've heard bad things about it... in general.
<fr500> where can i find those repos
<OddAbe19> has anyone experienced a 'super applications' menu in Hoary? it seems like my Debian merged with all other menus
<hayden> but i dont know the exact address or something
<cocol> avirox, :(
<fr500> hayden i built from source, no big deal
<knucks> eh ill end up turning off my pc for tonigh ti guess
<avirox> can anyone else help me? I'm stuck in a bash text-only console, and even when i reboot that's all i see. startx gets me "command not found" =/
<errr> avirox: install an xserver
<hayden> ok
<errr> with an ATI radeon 7500 any ideas why Xorg would lock up with mouse movement
<avirox> errr how?
<errr> man apt-get
<Xappe> avirox, warty or hoary?
<avirox> hoary
<IRCMonkey> Anyone know about Ubuntu support for winmodems?  Specifically, a D-Link DFM-5621S HSFi PCI (according to winxp).
<hayden> fr500, i found the website http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18443&highlight=mplayer
<Xappe> avirox, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<diego> IRCMonkey: get off dial-up :)
<Xappe> avirox, use sudo
<fr500> hayden, thanks
<hyphen> In case anyone wants to know, diego = god.  lol, disabling the ipv6 fixed my entire problem
<avirox> Xappe can i do that even if i m not connected to the net?
<errr> Xappe: should you apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg  first?
<diego> hyphen is referring to disabling ipv6 in about:config in firefox
<hyphen> yes, indeed
<diego> heh
<IRCMonkey> yeah,thanks diego.  Seriously though, is it worth even thinking about it?
<errr> avirox: no.
<Potato-Green> wow
<OddAbe19> has anyone experienced a 'super applications' menu in Hoary? it seems like my Debian merged with all other menus
<Xappe> avirox, do you have a hoary cd?
<avirox> yes
<Potato-Green> i like that firefox is installed automatically on warty
<diego> IRCMonkey: i'm not sure, i started using linux sometime in the summer and i was on broadband at the time...try appending +linux to your model number and searching google
<Xappe> avirox, then you should be able to apt-get from the cd
<avirox> ah ok
<avirox> thanx
<fr500> so noone uses gnomebaker?
<avirox> after i do that then what do i do?
<avirox> type in "startx" ?
<IRCMonkey> cheers diego
<Xappe> avirox, probably
<avirox> heh k
<avirox> thx
<diego> avirox: is gnome installed?
<knucks> aight good night everyone
<avirox> diego i think so
<avirox> i got into this mess by pressing alt+ctrl+backspace
<avirox> (i think)
<tims> is there expose for gnome?
<OddAbe19> has anyone experienced a 'super applications' menu in Hoary? it seems like my Debian merged with all other menus
<Xappe> avirox, ctrl+alt+backspace should just restart x
<andrewski> tims: there's a program like it... search expose linux and maybe you'll get it...
<hyphen> i've got another question, this is more on personal opinion though
<diego> wow my internet just crapped itself for a sec
<Potato-Green> can anyone tell me where i can get the wallpaper on baham's post on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18430&page=3&pp=10
<Potato-Green> ?
<johnnybezak> hey guys i've got a bunch of files called like filename.jpg.* how can I change them all to *.jpg (so instead of filename.jpg.1 to 1.jpg etc.)
<diego> avirox: did you try a `sudo init 5` ? heh
<avirox> Xappe didnt for me hehe
<hyphen> what would you folks recommend for running windows apps?
<avirox> diego wuzzat?
<cocol> OddAbe19, sudo remove xdp?
<andrewski> go for it hyphen :)
<diego> OddAbe19: if you're talking about Applications -> Debian, i have one of those
<johnnybezak> hypen: what do you want to run
<hyphen> ive heard of wine, but i'd like to hear what you folks prefer
<hyphen> well, mainly my 3d applications
<hyphen> maya 6.5 and 3d studio maxc
<OddAbe19> i have debian menu, it was fine till about a month ago when it seems like it merged into all other menus
<avirox> diego should i use that?
<OddAbe19> i have a screenie
<fr500> hyphen, windows?
<diego> avirox: switch runlevel 5 (5 is gui and stuff)
<fr500> xp
<hyphen> also photoshop and i'd like to be able to watch my encoded videos
<diego> avirox: switch to*
<OddAbe19> http://home.comcast.net/~amsilveira/screenie.jpg
<johnnybezak> hyphen: give wine a crack
<fr500> hyphen, seriously crossover office is nice enough
<hyphen> ah
<Potato-Green> where can i get themes for ubuntu?
<johnnybezak> hyphen: you can probably watch those vids with linuxx
<hyphen> ive tried
<avirox> diego so i just type that in and i get back? :o
<johnnybezak> Potato-Green: gnome-look.org
<Potato-Green> thanks
<diego> OddAbe19: hmm..sucks...
<hyphen> most of them are divx media files
<OddAbe19> diego, yeah
<diego> avirox: with a bit of luck
<avirox> O.o
<avirox> k, thanks guys, will try ^^
<johnnybezak> hyphen: try installing mplayer, get the extra codecs of f their web page should work fine
<Broncho> anyone that can help me with ATI card, it seems to be why my computer is freezing up
<hyphen> johnnybezak: got a url for me?
<johnnybezak> hyphen: mplayerhq.hu :)
<hayden> OddAbe19, what was that dock on the screenshot called?
<johnnybezak> hyphen: mplayer is in multiverse though
<OddAbe19> not a dock, just a panel
<hyphen> in laymen's terms?
<OddAbe19> set clear
<johnnybezak> hyphen: you'll only need to get the extra codecs
<hyphen> oh
<diego> hyphen: have you been to http://ubuntuguide.org? it's got a ton of stuff you might want, including divx playback stuff
<johnnybezak> hyphen: hehe you can synaptic mpayer
<hyphen> oh sweet
<fr500> johnnybezak, that version is gui-less
<hyphen> im still getting used to synaptic and apt
<Hell-Razor> could somebody help me out
<johnnybezak> fr500: no it's not
<fr500> lol
<fr500> yes it is
<johnnybezak> fr500: gmplayer
<fr500> oh, well that gui is not good for me
<Hell-Razor> i downlaoded and burnt the ubuntu cd, buwt when i go to install it it says " this is an un-ubuntu cd please enter it intot he cdrom "
<fr500> mplayer has a very nice gui
<johnnybezak> fr500: gmplayer is the gui, you can get more skins off freshmeat or the mplayer website
<hayden> fr500, is there a way to customize keyboard keys e.g. to turn up the volume using the up arrow etc
<diego> Hell-Razor: "when i go to install it"?
<hyphen> this has got to be the most informative irc chan i've ever been to, har.
<fr500> hayden, not sure, i use xine
<hayden> ok
<Hell-Razor> diego: auito boot form the cd to install ubuntu
<Potato-Green> does anyone know where i can get the wallpaper from -baHam-'s post on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18430&page=3&pp=10 ?
<Hell-Razor> diego: do i need debian as a base or something then install it?
* diego feels funny helping and not asking for help (except for when i first joined)
<hyphen> better to give than to recieve :P
<andrewski> diego: it's a fun transition. :)
<diego> Hell-Razor: uh..no, ubuntu doesn't depend on anything
<hayden> is there a list of support wifi cards?
<CygnusX1> Is array6??? ready for use?
<hayden> supported*
<Hell-Razor> diego: well wtf it said that its an un-ubuntu cd
<diego> Hell-Razor: are you sure it didn't say "Press enter"? and what is un-ubuntu?
<Potato-Green> the wallpaper in this actually - http://img71.exs.cx/img71/3006/Screenshot13.jpg
<Potato-Green> anyone know where i can get that?
<hyphen> hell-razor did you boot from your cd-rom?
<Hell-Razor> diego: yes because it said that i need to delete and mount the cd once again
<Hell-Razor> hyphen: yes
<diego> Hell-Razor: what's the filename of the iso you burned?
<diego> Hell-Razor: also, do you know if you hardware works with linux?
<Hell-Razor> diego: warty-realease-install-1386.iso
<Hell-Razor> diego: well im running linux right now so yes
<fr500> hyphen, very informative, but today noone has helped me on gnomebaker
<andrewski> Potato-Green: oh, that's andidas, i think.  i used to have that one...
<andrewski> Potato-Green: i've seen that one too; look on forum.xfce.org in the art section; someone posted about icon themes....
<hyphen> fr500: ah, i wish i could help.  i'm still trying to get used to using linux
<Potato-Green> okay
<Potato-Green> thanks
<fr500> hyphen, same here
<diego> Hell-Razor: interesting
<diego> Hell-Razor: so it did that right away or when it was detecting hardware?
<andrewski> Potato-Green: sorry i can't be of more help.
<Xappe> fr500, i'm using graveman since it's present in the hoary repos (though you have to recompile it for mp3-support)
<Hell-Razor> diego: um it was the step afer i selected american english or something like that
<fr500> Xappe, thx, gnomebaker burns just fine for data, the problem is the conversion part
<carthik> I have a problem with the Keyboard on my laptop, each time I restart X, or the laptop, some keys don't work
<fr500> Xappe, i'll give it a try
<hyphen> so, what should i use for playing back mp3s?
<Xappe> hyphen, xmms maybe?
<Potato-Green> naw andrewski you helped alot
<diego> i use xmms or beep media player
<carthik> To make the keys work again, i have to go to preferences->keyboard and change from 104-key layout to 105-key layout or vice-versa
<carthik> why is this so?
<hyphen> ah
<hyphen> i'll check out xmms
<Hell-Razor> diego: i dont know what to do
<diego> Hell-Razor: yeah i'm thinking, i'm thinking
<fr500> hyphen, try beep-media-player
<diego> Hell-Razor: did you verify the checksum of the iso?
<fr500> hyphen, is better form an user perspective
<fr500> imho
<hyphen> ah
<hyphen> okay
<hyphen> and i'm trying to understand the concept of the repository
<fr500> if u need help for wma support tell me
<Hell-Razor> diego: nope i did not..dont know how to eather
<carthik> Help, anyone - i sure mustn;t be the only one with this wacko keyboard problem?
<avirox> g'ah
<diego> hyphen: fyi, beep media player is a fork of xmms and they're really bringing it up to date, but it's in sort of early stages
<fr500> hyphen, is a place where a lot of packages are located with all the required dependencies
<diego> in early stages*
<diego> there goes my internet again :(
<avirox> i reinstalled xserver-xorg
<hyphen> ah
<avirox> then typed in "Startx"
<avirox> still bad command :/
<hyphen> oh
<diego> Hell-Razor: ok, where you downloaded the iso, try to find an md5sum..(a 32-character long string of hex)
<JDahl> the default fonts in Hoary are too big for my liking... normally I would just manually swap the 100dpi and 75dpi lines in xorg.conf... is there configuration I should use instead?
<diego> avirox: startx, not Startx
<fr500> hyphen, the idea is resolving dependencies for you
<diego> JDahl: yeah, preferences -> font
<avirox> i did it lowercase
<hyphen> hrmm
<fr500> a major turndown for me was looking around for dependencies
<diego> JDahl: (under details, at the top)
<fr500> and compiling and installing them
<hyphen> ah
<Hell-Razor> diego...and how the hell would i do that
<hyphen> so where are all of these files stored?
<hyphen> some universal ubuntu server or something?
<JDahl> diego, cool... thanks
<diego> Hell-Razor: if you look on http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/4.10/ there's an md5sums file you can get
<avirox> diego is there a folder i should be in when i execuse startx?
<fr500> hyphen, the repositories have their servers and mirrors i think
<diego> avirox: no
<hyphen> ah
<hyphen> that's such a gnarly concept
<fr500> hyphen, the magic of open source, everyone tries to help
<hyphen> yeah i noticed, and i love it
<fr500> i have a very nice desktop now
<avirox> diego: any other things i might try?
<Hell-Razor> diego: oh sorry the linux i have right now has a md5sum...im checking it wirhgt now
<fr500> and i'm building 2 "embedded" ubuntu pcs
<avirox> i tried "sudo init 5" but it just said "sent TERM" and 2 other command
<avirox> s
<fr500> 1. ubuntu media center
<avirox> then nothing
<hayden> lol
<Hell-Razor> diego: a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0  /home/justin/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<diego> Hell-Razor: well you need to check the file, and that'll give you along string of hex, then you make sure it's the right string
<fr500> 2. ubuntu navigation system for a raid i'm gonna participate in
<hayden> fr500, u mean ubuntu media center 2005 professional xp edition?
<fr500> hayden, my idea is ubuntu media center + wifi access point/ics router
<diego> Hell-Razor: yeah it's right
<fr500> hehe
<tsume> ubuntu is based off debian yes?
<johnnybezak> yep
<tsume> is ubuntu good for developers?
<diego> Hell-Razor: now i'm stumped
<diego> tsume: it is based off debian
<diego> tsume: what kind of development?
<tsume> I'm wanting a linux that "just works", but also want to make sure its easy
<tsume> diego: C/C++ work
<fr500> hayden, it's almost done now, except the case
<Hell-Razor> diego: lemme try this again if it doesnt workt hen im going to download the 64bit one...which i dont really want to do
<tsume> diego: networking systems, etc
<hayden> ahh yea
<fr500> a carpenter is doing an ubuntu shaped box for my via board
<hayden> lol
<tsume> I haven't been in the linux community in a _long_ time
<diego> tsume: i think ubuntu fits your match, be sure to get the build-essential package for gcc and all that good stuff
<hayden> that'll be pretty sweet
<tsume> diego: what about gcc?
<Zugot> how do i install the 686 version of 2.6.10-4 kernel?
<hayden> you'll have to post photos on the ubuntu forums or something fr500
<fr500> sometime when it's done i will
<tsume> diego: do they have the latest builds every so often besides 6 months?
<diego> tsume: build-essential is a package that depends on gcc and a few other things that you'll certainly find useful as a c/c++ dev
<tsume> diego: features are also my thing(tm)
<fr500> i'm worried aa bit about cooling, wood gets on fire rather easily
<johnnybezak> tsume: yep you can be bleeding edge if you want
<fr500> so i'll have to do a metal inner case or something
<johnnybezak> fr500: haha
<hayden> lol yea
<Potato-Green> can anyone help me install gdesklets?
<diego> tsume: there's the unofficial backports project if you want something newer without stepping up to the development release
<tsume> diego: is propolice in gcc?
<avirox> anyone else have any ideas?
<Potato-Green> ive got the terminal up
<Potato-Green> and im in the folder for gdesklets
<tsume> also known as ssp
<diego> tsume: the next release is coming up in early april though so it's not far away
<Potato-Green> and i run ./configure
<fr500> still waiting for my warty cds for "mass production" though
<fr500> :o
<Zugot> how do i tell which package owns a file?
<Potato-Green> and it tells me i have no acceptable c compiler
<tsume> why should I choose ubuntu over a different distro?
<johnnybezak> Potatato-Green: you need gcc
<Potato-Green> gcc?
<tsume> like ie redhat, mandrake, commercial.
<fr500> tsume, it's too damn cool
<eyequeue> Zugot:  dpkg -S /path/to/file
<johnnybezak> gnu compiler
<diego> tsume: are those programs?
<avirox> diego, well thanx anyhow
<Potato-Green> and
<Potato-Green> *ah
<Potato-Green> okay
<diego> avirox: yeah sorry i'm not of much help to ya
<avirox> heh sok
<avirox> btw
<tsume> diego: ssp(propolice) is a buffer overflow checker system integrated in gcc
<johnnybezak> cos ubuntu has a future
<avirox> does that init 5 command reboot?
<fr500> tsume, it's free, has great support (here) a great community, great repositories, is very stable and it's fast for me
<avirox> maybe i should give it more time or something
<tsume> diego: its from ibm, it would need to be manually added
<diego> tsume: i'm not a c/c++ dev myself, do you know how i could check?
<tsume> diego: cc -v
<johnnybezak> it's free as in freedom
<tsume> gcc version 3.4.3 [DragonFly]  (propolice, visibility)
<johnnybezak> and beer (d/l or get the cd's from the website)
<fr500> and has free cds for you
<fr500> !!!
<avirox> nite
<fr500> will there be hoary cds?
<avirox> i guess I'll have to reinstall ubuntu and lose all my data
<avirox> :(
<diego> tsume: may i /msg that to you?
<johnnybezak> fr500: i would assume so
<tsume> bsd is a nice OS.. however when I need development tools, its not always for BSD
<tsume> diego: sure.
<fr500> cool
<GammaRay> avirox: why would you need to do that?
<tsume> and the fact that dfbsd lacks wchar support eats me alive
<fr500> tsume, i think ubuntu is focused as a desktop distro (or at least i  hope that so)
<fr500> i like the fact of one 500mb cd havingall the stuff most people need
<_phate_> I tried enabling Windows Networking in the Network Settings Applet but it says I need SMB support, how do I get that
<fr500> _phate_, synaptic
<tsume> fr500: I've a centrino notebook coming in.. and the bsd support isn't exactly there if you know what I mean
<johnnybezak> is there a cli rename command or do i have to cp oldname newname
<_phate_> fr500: any specifics?
<tsume> fr500: bsd is missing the automatic power throttling for the centrino arch.
<diego> johnnybezak: you use move (mv)
<fr500> _phate_, have u read the unofficial ubuntu guide?
<johnnybezak> diego: mv oldname newname?
<_phate_> johnnybezak: I use mv oldname newname
<diego> johnnybezak: yeah
<fr500> tsume, centrinos are cool
<johnnybezak> diego: sweet
<_phate_> fr500: no
<fr500> very fast
<GammaRay> johnnybezak: I wrote one... wanna try it?
<fr500> and quiet
<Potato-Green> lol sorry for being such a noob, but im trying to get GCC so i can install gdesklets
<Potato-Green> can anyone please help?
<fr500> write /topic and read
<fr500> _phate_, it's pretty straightforward
<WW> Potato-Green: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Potato-Green> WW...?
<eyequeue> Potato-Green:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<WW> Potato-Green: In a terminal, enter that command.
<Potato-Green> k
<hyphen> hey diego, thanks for that ubuntuguide link
<Broncho> would my box complelty lock up becuase I ahve an ATI card?
<_phate_> what is Kubuntu?
<Potato-Green> thanks WW
<eyequeue> phate kde
<fr500> _phate_, kde ubuntu
<WW> Potato-Green: no problem
<Potato-Green> i feel like such a n00b here lol, been on windows forever
<diego> hyphen: no problem
<fr500> tsume, you could try several
<_phate_> fr500: thats sick...
<fr500> fc3 was nice for me, until i found this
<fr500> _phate_, sick as cool or as bad
<_phate_> fr500: bad, ubuntu is the only distro I know of that is specific to Gnome, which I think is better then KDE
<tsume> gnome needs a bloat clean up
<fr500> _phate_, both have thier pros, i like gnome better
<tsume> its a good desktop dont get me wrong. but places in it are.. awekward
<fr500> but kde has transparcency and some other cool features
<GammaRay> tsume: define bloat
<fr500> tsume, hve u tried other distros?
<tsume> GammaRay: slowdowns, and glitches
<hvelarde> sorry guys... i am new on Linux... i was trying to update my warty installation to hoary and now the x-windows system is not working... when i boot the machine it stays at command line... any idea?
<eyequeue> tsume:  happening
<togs> I'm getting boot errors after installing on one box and transferrig the drive to the intended box, using "custom-expert" option. Is there a way to do that properly?
<WW> I still don't "get" transparency.  Why make the text harder to read?
<Potato-Green> WW: pm
<tsume> fr500: in the past yes. It was 3 years ago when I just started using BSD only because I had time(tm) to play
<_phate_> hvelarde: try running 'init 5'
<fr500> oh
<diego> hvelarde: talk to avirox lol
<tsume> fr500: times have changed I realise, so I must rediscover _again_
<tsume> I remember mandrake being good.. and redhat.. etc.. but it seems many politics have happened since I last peeked in the linux world
<fr500> tsume, of couse
<fr500> i only used redhat too
<hvelarde> how can i do that, diego?
<tsume> money isn't an issue for me. I can buy linux distros..
<GammaRay> tsume: check this out http://codeblogs.ximian.com/blogs/benm/archives/000457.html
* togs is away "bbl"  Log: on  Pager: off
<eyequeue> tsume:  http://codeblogs.ximian.com/blogs/benm/archives/000457.html
<tsume> eyequeue: oh wow.
<fr500> tsume, you can try the free flavors an donate too poor people
<tsume> eyequeue: this is good news
<diego> tsume: install ubuntu. it'll take half an hour, look around, decide for yourself. i find it to be a very good and dependable system, with awesome default packages installed (gnome, openoffice, firefox, gaim, etc)
<fr500> :p
<Potato-Green> while installing gDesklets i get this error: XML::Parser... configure: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool, any way to fix this?
<tsume> diego: I need my centrino laptop first
<tsume> I'm making a list yes
<_phate_> hvelarde: did you try 'startx'
<eyequeue> tsume:  all because you asked ;)
<tsume> what I need to figure out is a list first
<GammaRay> tsume: you click on his one .. I'm shocked :-P
<tsume> then I need to install each by each
<tsume> the laptop is the main priority
<tsume> I'm hoping to do much traveling
<Dull404> is Hoary safe to run, or is should I install warty? for desktop use
<diego> Dull404: are you scared when something doesn't work?
<hyphen> what's xine-ui?
<hyphen> general media player?
<diego> hyphen: it's like mplayer
<thoreauputic> Potato-Green: you are doing this the hard way - use the package manager. gdesklets is available in the repositories
<hyphen> ah
<diego> more for movies
<Potato-Green> thoreauputic: package manager?
<Dull404> diego: not really, as long as its secure
<diego> thoreauputic: don't you love people that don't know about apt? lol
<Potato-Green> sorry im very new
<Fran25> Hi, I need help!! I don't know how to install my router!
<hvelarde> _phate_: init 5 doesn't works
<hyphen> apt is the greatest creation since sliced bread
<diego> Dull404: worried about security? interesting
<hyphen> wow
<fr500> hyphen, it's like a home theatre
<hyphen> ah
<hvelarde> startx brought something to the screen, but now the computer is not responding
<thoreauputic> Potato-Green: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/
<thoreauputic> Potato-Green: and read http://ubuntuguide.org
<diego> Dull404: well i'm running hoary right now...have to put up with minor breakage every now and then but the worst thing by far was a breakage of nvidia kernel modules a couple months ago...it was fixed in a day
<Fran25> Help! Somebody!!
<diego> Fran25: you don't know how to install your router? so you come to a ubuntu channel?
<tims> a whole day?
<Dull404> diego: hmm... i've only used linux for 1month... maybe its a bad idea anyways
<tsume> riddle me this, can I download a type of source for packages from the ubuntu server for building?
<tsume> kinda like.. src.rpm?
<diego> Dull404: heh, probably. every now and then you need to tweak some option in some config file to get something to work right
<thoreauputic> Potato-Green: for the package manager: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<tims> dull: I've been using hoary/ubuntu/linux for 5 days
<tsume> also... is there a configuration tool for GNOME, like Yast in SuSE?
<diego> tsume: to configure what, for example?
<diego> tsume: you can apt-get source packages, yes
<tsume> and.. what tools allow me to check for updates? What type are they? and will they allow me to see available updates when I'm using the computer?
<tsume> hmm
<Dull404> diego: im using arch linux right now... so im used to tweaking config files
<brainv> hi, i'm having problem install gtk+2.0 in ubuntu, any help is highly appreciated
<tsume> diego: is there a up2date type program?
<tims> tsume: ubuntu update manager?
<diego> tsume: synaptic package manager is a gui tool that can handle updates for you. otherwise `apt-get update; apt-get upgrade` heh
<tsume> diego: from what I see. Its between SuSE and ubuntu in my list
<Dull404> diego: is mplayer & firestarter out for hoary? if they are avilible for warty then i could go with it
<brainv> is theres a way installing gtk+2.0 development?
<tsume> diego: can it stay in background so I may see if the updates are good?
<diego> tsume: i think there's an update automation tool but i haven't tried it
<tsume> diego: like up2date. it turns red if theres an update
<tsume> diego: oh.. hmm ok. thats the program I want then.
<tsume> hmmmm
<tsume> hmm
<diego> tsume: Synaptic is just a front-end for apt but the good thing is that it doesn't hide anything from you, you can see the buffer apt-get is working in if you want
<thoreauputic> brainv: type apt-cache search gtk + | grep dev
<tsume> Doesn't UDontKnow hang around here?
<hayden> what packages do i need to run xine?
<Levander> Something is screwing up my nameserver during boot.  Something overwrites my /etc/resolv.conf file to remove my local name server, and only use my ISP's.  Any idea what is overwriting this?
<diego> tsume: udk as in the freenode guy?
<tsume> diego: affirmative
<tsume> diego:  I need his cryptofs
<thoreauputic> brainv: sorry that gisves a regexp error
<fr500> regarding my ubuntu media player wifi access point / router, what would be the best choice for a user, using kernel routing directly or firestarter?
<diego> tsume: i don't believe i've ever seen him talk in this channel, try /msg-ing udk
<tsume> he made a userland crypto system.
<tsume> hmm
<Dull404> diego: u can update from warty to hoary right? just apt-get update ?? when they change the repos?
<tsume> hes offline :)
<_phate_> hvelarde: did you run it with sudo?
<thoreauputic> brainv: you need the -dev package, anyway
<diego> Dull404: yes. to update from warty to hoary, you change your repo list (/etc/apt/sources.list) to the hoary repo's and then run apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade. there's a howto on the wiki also
* tsume marks down ubuntu as a must try
<Dull404> diego: ok thanks :)
<diego> tsume: i don't believe i ever answered your yast question. what does yast do?
<diego> i've only ever used suse for like 10 minutes
<tsume> diego: configuration tool
<diego> tsume: configures what?
<tsume> diego: the whole system
<tsume> from servers, to firewalls
<_phate_> YAY! I just got FF 1.0.1 installed as my default browser!
<thoreauputic> brainv: you might want to install x-window-system-dev as well, I would guess
<_phate_> though I think I might have done some evil things to do it...
<tsume> diego: almost forgot, xorg is default?
<diego> tsume: oh interesting...ubuntu doesn't really have anything like that, it's a more decentralized approach. maybe because ubuntu doesn't ship with any open ports so you're not expected to be running server software or a firewall
<tsume> diego: it configures time, users, etc too
<diego> tsume: hoary (to be released in early april) runs xorg. warty is xfree by default
<Dull404> can warty or hoary use Debian repos?
<tsume> diego: what about devel release?
<diego> tsume: there's a user config tool and a time config tool, just not in one place really
<Dull404> i like xorg :)
<diego> tsume: xorg == devel release
<tsume> okay :)
<fr500> what is the difference between one xserver and another?
<thoreauputic> Dull404: using debian repos is deprecated - and usually unnecessary anyway
<diego> Dull404: it's not really recommended to use the debian repos but it will probably work. not getting any help from me on that though :P
<tsume> I can't use source build systems like bsd or gentoo anymore.. I don't have a million years to waste
<brainv> whats the difference bet warth and hoary
<thoreauputic> hoary is the development branch
<kayali> tsume: exactly my thoughts right now :)
<johnnybezak> when i used gentoo i can't remember building source being a pain at all
<diego> tsume: gentoo is what i come from for that exact reason. i found that though i'm lacking USE flags, apt is a good (and FAST) replacement
<johnnybezak> once id built kde and oo.o
<thoreauputic> will be released as the new "stable" in april
<Levander> fr500, for all I know the diff between x.org and xfree is that xfree did something with their licensing open source ppl didn't like, so x.org was created using the old X license
<Levander> fr500, something like that, there was a story on arstechnica about it
<Dull404> thoreauputic: but debian has 16.000 packages ;) i figured ubuntu packages are re-compiled debians ......
<_phate_> can I get the optimized i686 kernel by just running 'sudo apt-get install linux-i686'?
<johnnybezak> fr500: the licensing was the straw that broke the camels back
<fr500> ok
<johnnybezak> fr500: development had been slow, and there were personality conflicts with the dev's on xfree86
<HrdwrBoB> Dull404: it's not quite that sumple
<thoreauputic> Dull404: you *can* use debian repos - but things might break in unexprected ways
<HrdwrBoB> simple
<Dull404> thoreauputic: im not sure wich to get, debian or ubuntu... both seems good.......
<_phate_> X.org was created before the license snafu of Xfree86
<diego> Dull404: the universe repository provides almost all of those packages. right now i have hoary repos + merillat and i have 16375 packages available
<Levander> _phate_, pretty much that's what I did.  I read a few howto's though, upgrading kernel scares me
<diego> Dull404: debian releases are very questionable...
<jeff_> how do i fix broken packages
<thoreauputic> Dull404: both *are* good ;)
<johnnybezak> fr500: now x.org is getting sweet things like the transparency and drop shadows :)
<Levander> _phate_, basically, what was that snafu, i forget
<kayali> what is a good GUI cd burning program for gnome?
<zenrox> graveman
<thoreauputic> Dull404: ubuntu is probably a bit "easier"
<Dull404> HrdwrBoB: i thiught since ubuntu is based on debian..... they should have the same "linux-base" .....
<fr500> what do we have by default
<_phate_> Levander: something about binary distros and source
<johnnybezak> kayali: don't know but k3b is a good qt program
<HrdwrBoB> Dull404: yes but the dependancies etc are different
<fr500> zenrox, i'm doing heavy tests on gnomebaker
<Levander> kayali, i heard graveyard was good, never used myself
<Dull404> thoreauputic: oki
<fr500> for data cds its great
<HrdwrBoB> Dull404: it should work for the most part, but no-one will help you
<zenrox> fr500,  i have that installed as well graveman does work with my cd-rw drive
<fr500> johnnybezak, what do we have in warty?
<Levander> dull404, ubuntu does a lot of qa of the debian unstable branch, ubuntu basically tries to make debian unstable stable enough so that people won't have so many problems with it
<Dull404> HrdwrBoB: ah ok. no im not going to use debian repos, i just wanted to know the difference :)
<zenrox> fr500, bolh love it
<kayali> I think I'm gonna quit gentoo for ubuntu on my ibook ......... hoary seems a good desktop os, only the lack of java scares me. also, is it possible to install apache + php on ubuntu (using ubuntu packages I mean)
<HrdwrBoB> Dull404: ah :)
<diego> Dull404: i'd say the main difference with ubuntu and debian right now is ubuntu's bi-annual releases
<Dull404> Levander: i've heard Ubuntu uses most packages from Sid
<thoreauputic> kayali: yes
<johnnybezak> fr500: in warty xfree, hoary x.org
<fr500> ok
<diego> but i've never used debian itself (though i've used ubuntu and knoppix)
<Levander> kayali, i did w apache2 and php4 on ubuntu - hoary should include php5 package
<johnnybezak> (by default)
<ells> anyone know how to combine vob fiels to make a playable dvd for my home player
<zenrox> kayali,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for installing java apache etc....
<Dull404> diego: true, last stable release of debian was in 2002 (!) :S
<thoreauputic> kayali: for instructions on java see ubuntuguide.org
<diego> Dull404: isn't that almost as bad as xp? haha
<Levander> dull404, didn't know that, thought it was mainly unstable aka sarge
<kayali> thoreauputic: ok, I hope they have a 'java on ppc' guide too ;)
<Dull404> diego: hehe, yeah but its because sarge is too stable... it should be out long time ago ;)
<thoreauputic> kayali: ah, that I don't know...
<fr500> kayali, should be pretty similar i guess
<zenrox> kayali,  you can find that stuff on www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<ells> anyone know how to combine vob files to make a playable dvd for my home player
<johnnybezak> hey guys i want to rename a bunch of files without doing it individually, i need to remove some numbers at the end of the filename, anyone got any ideas (ex. image.jpg.1 to image1.jpg
<diego> Dull404: what's the problem with it anyway?
<johnnybezak> )
<Dull404> Levander: Sarge is stable.. but not "officially" stable
<kayali> downloading hoary right now :)
<Dull404> diego: with?
<GFXstyLER> hi
<diego> johnnybezak: you'd have to do some regular expressions i think, hope you know how and good luck. /me runs away
<stazich> how to download Hoary?
<diego> Dull404: releasing sarge?
<Levander> johnnybezak, for i in `ls *.[1234] ` ; do mv $i `basename $i .[1234] ` ; done - that's basically it
<ells> anyone know how to combine vob files to make a playable dvd for my home player
<johnnybezak> diego: haha yeah i know I will i was hoping someone here could help me out
<diego> stazich: go to the download link at ubuntulinux.rog
<diego> stazich: org*
<Potato-Green> does anyone here have gdesklets installed?
<Dull404> stazich: look on distrowatch.com they have a link
<Levander> johnny, that's bash syntax
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: you could try asking in #bash
<johnnybezak> Levander: can you explain what the for i in does? i see it all the time in bash scripts
<zenrox> stazich,  check out the www.ubuntuforums.org and search for hoary install
<GFXstyLER> why is my system randomly slow after upgrading to hoary?
<Dull404> diego: i dunno.... 1000 people who cant decide if its stable or not i'd guess
<ells> anyone know how to combine vob files to make a playable dvd for my home player
<johnnybezak> GFXstyLER: type top when its slow to see whats using the cpu up
<Potato-Green> ells
<zenrox> Potato-Green,  what are you trying to run the gdesklets on
<Potato-Green> you dont combine vob files
<ells> Potato-Green
<ells> yes
<Potato-Green> ubuntu
<diego> GFXstyLER: cpu throttling?
<Potato-Green> i burn my own dvds, you dont combine them
<ells> Potato-Green, I want to copy a dvd
<GFXstyLER> the cpu is always at 1% thats why iam wondering
<Potato-Green> yeah
<ells> Potato-Green, school me then
<Potato-Green> ive dont it on windows, and u just copy the iso and burn
<Levander> johnny, try in #bash also, but for does a loop.  For each value in the list, for sets i to the value and runs the commands in the body of the loop.
<johnnybezak> GFXstyLER: i wish my cpu was always at 1% too :)
<diego> GFXstyLER: add the cpu frequency monitor applet to you panel and watch it.
<ells> Potato-Green, okay, did that not working
<Potato-Green> zenrox im trying to run gdesklets on my laptop (ubuntu)
<johnnybezak> Levander: thanks *gets bash scripting guide out* hehe
<GFXstyLER> thanks for the tip diego
<Potato-Green> ells
<ells> I ripped it using dvdrip and make an iso and burned it, no can do
<Potato-Green> ;p;
<ells> Potato-Green, yes
<Potato-Green> *lol
<Potato-Green> you did it wrong
<Levander> johnny, it's to much to explain in a busy channel, go to directory.google.com, search in the directory for bash, find the "bash category" in the directory, then look for a tutorial subcategory.  for loops are pretty basic, should find many tutorials that cover it
<diego> GFXstyLER: recently mine started behaving badly, found it could be attributed to my cpu being throttled down to 300mhz every now and then heh
<ells> Potato-Green, yes, educate me my man
<Potato-Green> your burning the video as a iso?
<Potato-Green> have u converted to video_ts and audio_ts folder?
<ells> well, not sure if i should, have done it though
<Dull404> ells: go dvdrhelp.com
<Potato-Green> yeah
<GFXstyLER> diego: maybe thats the problem, it just happened after installing cpydynd or cpufreqd, but i removed them both and its still slow sometimes
<Potato-Green> theyll have more answers there
<ells> Dull404, thanks
<Dull404> np
<Potato-Green> zenrox can u help?
<johnnybezak> Levander: yeah its cool I'll just reread the for loops section of the bash scripting guide form tldp.org
<diego> GFXstyLER: oh..hmm...look intently at 'top' i guess heh
<Dull404> diego: arite then... im going for ubuntu/warty ... :)
<Levander> johhnybezak - get a shorter chat name! it's to much to type!! but, cool, tldp is any good? I'm looking for tutorials all the time.
<Dull404> Levander: use "Tab" key ;)
<Dull404> nick-auto-completetion
<Levander> Dull404: ha! that works! thanks!
<diego> Dull404: cool, cool
<Dull404> <---- cant spell
<Levander> Dull404: just auto-completed your name twice!
<Dull404> diego: got sick and tired of this Arch Linux.... its i686 optimized, but what the ....
<Dull404> Levander: lol
<Levander> johnnybezak: found tldp, yeah i used to use that stuff all the time.  The HOWTO's are always to broad and in-depth for what i need.
<gfxstyler> diego: found the problem, its maybe Xorg
<diego> Dull404: can't say i've tried it, i'm just a linux noob heh
<Levander> johnnybezak: i like short tutorials that cover pretty much what i'm trying to do
<johnnybezak> Levander: haha yeah the guides are pretty sweet
<Potato-Green> anyone here have gdesklets installed?
<Levander> johnnybezak: maybe they got better though, haven't used them in years
<andrewski> Potato-Green: i have before...
<diego> gfxstyler: been too long...are you the guy who was stuck at the command line?
<johnnybezak> Levander: haha lucky you, i need big slow with lots of examples :)
<Potato-Green> andrewski can i pm?
<Dull404> diego: me too ;) even though i've been using puters since '94...
<andrewski> Potato-Green: if you must.
<gfxstyler> diego: no i was the guy with cpu throttling problems :)
<KingTana> Who uses a external hardware modem for linux?
<diego> gfxstyler: oh that was like 3 seconds ago
<Levander> johnnybezak: u get to a point where basic tutorials are annoying and can't do without intermediate tutorials
* diego goes to cry at his own stupidity in a corner
<johnnybezak> Levander: yeah i know what you mean
<Levander> johnnybezak: how long u been playing w computer-geek stuff?
<diego> gfxstyler: it was the uncapitalization the through me off i think
<Dull404> *gone*
<johnnybezak> Levander: when i type in that loop you gave me it says
<johnnybezak> mv: `turtleneedscropping.jpg.4' and `turtleneedscropping.jpg.4' are the same file
<gfxstyler> diego: yes i thought that this way its easier for all to type
<johnnybezak> (does that for .1 .2 and .3 too)
<Levander> johnnybezak: i was giving u the idea, it's far from complete
<stazich> i have a problem with playback of CDs on my iMac with the warty ubuntu, it has been mentioned on ubuntuforums.org and really noone came up with an answer as to why the CDROM will playback but give NO SOUND while all other media plays fine... i was wondering if any of you had a similar problem here, or maybe know of a way to fix... someone suggested to upgrade to hoary... is it worthwile?
<calc> stazich: it might not have a physical audio cable
<johnnybezak> Levander: ok I'll go see if I can work it out :) tahnks for your help
<ells> Dull404, all it talks about is windows stuff
<stazich> calc- worked fine under OS9...
<Levander> johnnybezak: , answer the chat I just sent u
<thoreauputic> stazich: you ned to enable digital play
<diego> stazich: it might HAVE a sound cable. lol
<thoreauputic> stazich: the default cd player won't do it
<calc> stazich: well of course it would, doesn't mean they are doing regular audio playback :)
<gfxstyler> stazich: did you look at your audio settings for the cdrom volume?
<stazich> hows that done?? u mean digital playback in XMMS as opposed to ANALOGUE?? what about other cdplayer apps??
<calc> stazich: aiui macos along with windows xp can rip to the audio device, iow you don't need an audio cable but it uses more cpu to do it
<johnnybezak> Levander: i don't know how to ive just started using irssi
<thoreauputic> the iBook uses digital
<johnnybezak> i'll launch xchat
<diego> well i no longer serve a purpose here, peace all
<stazich> gfx ... how do i d that?
<JordanAU> Hello, I am cleaning off space on my hard drive to install ubuntu for the first time
<gfxstyler> diego: peace
<Levander> johnnybezak: ha, u to much, i just started an empty channel called notta, join that channel
<thoreauputic> stazich: xmms or beep-media-player
<stazich> il try now
<calc> most cd player apps just tell the cd player to play the audio and assume the hardware has been designed properly for the audio to be heard by default
<thoreauputic> stazich: configure the audio cd plugin
<kayali> is there a web interface where I can see the packages available in the repositories? (like packages.debian.org)
<JordanAU> i have been spending some time reading up on linux and i have a partitioning question
<stazich> so does it mean imacs do not have direct cable from cd player to sndcard?
<stazich> ive never taken 1 apart ;-)
<calc> stazich: yes most likely it has no cable
<JordanAU> should i partition anything more than 1 partition and a swap or should i sererate my root etc
<gfxstyler> stazich: if you open the volume control you can set the volume of "CD", i dont know if thats what you are looking for but maybe it helps
<thoreauputic> stazich: quite likely
<JordanAU> sererate/seperate
<bzbb> what do I need to watch a dvd?
<crimsun> bzbb: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<JordanAU> what is a recommended partitioning scheme for ubuntu?
<crimsun> JordanAU: the default is fine unless you wish to exercise more control and/or have specific requirements
<JordanAU> okay since this is my first time to seriously be using linux i will go default and adjust later if i really need to
<gfxstyler> i have 100mb /boot, 512mb swap and 79gb /
<stazich> hehe - digital audio playback works ;-)) thx guys... what about cable? i mean can i put it in ther somehow? i dont wanna run cd through digital playback if i can do it directly thru analogue taking less resources up
<crimsun> 100 MB is _huge_ for /boot
<JordanAU> gfxstyler: how much ram do youy have?
<gfxstyler> 512
<_phate_> gfxstyler: /boot should be around 32MB
<JordanAU> i have heard something about doubling what you actually have i have 512 should i do a gig or 512
<gfxstyler> i wasnt sure if 30mb for boot was enough, so i took 100
<crimsun> gfxstyler: 30 MB is more than enough
<calc> my boot is 20M and i have 3 kernels in it
<_phate_> JordanAU: if you have the space go with a gig
<calc> er my boot is taking 20M i meant to say
* gfxstyler is stupid 
<calc> i just have it on my / partition
<JordanAU> okay i will have some 80 gig so i guess i will go for it
<hayden> i have a cd-rw/dvd-rom drive, how can i set symbolic link /dev/dvd pointing to my cdrom drive?
<crimsun> hayden: it should already exist when you boot
<crimsun> hayden: rather, _after_ you finish booting
<_phate_> gfxstyler: not really I made a similar mistake when I first started with linux
<JordanAU> i am leaving windows on for halflife 2 any advice there?
<hayden> hmm
<clopsy> am trying to get XP to find shares on Ubuntu pc, can read everything except a FAT32 share--help?
<_phate_> JordanAU: Yes, get an Xbox and play Halo 2
<hayden> i just started gxine, and was going thru the wizard that appeared
<crimsun> JordanAU: you could also use wine or cedega to play it in Linux if you have an Nvidia or an ATI graphics card
<JordanAU> _phate_: ....
<JDahl> hayden, with udev you cannot manually populate /dev (I beleive)
* togs|awy is back  27s] 
<_phate_> JordanAU: Or get Transgaming Cedega
<hayden> hmm ok
<JordanAU> yeah i figure if i payed 100 bucks for windows already i should't be paying 5 bucks a month for not 100% supported steam
<_phate_> JordanAU: its a DirectX Wine thingee
<togs> I'm getting boot errors after installing on one box and transferrig the drive to the intended box, using "custom-expert" option. Is there a way to do that properly?
<JordanAU> yeah it costs money too
<JordanAU> Last question, should it pick up my wifi pretty easily?? the live CD didn't
<_phate_> JordanAU: whats your wireless card
<gfxstyler> are xfce 4.0 - xfce 4.2 pretty much the same or are there serious updates/changes? hoary only has xfce 4.0
<crimsun> gfxstyler: 4.2 has some rather invasive updates
<JordanAU> _phate_: I have a linksys wireless g
<JordanAU> i will get you the model number if you need it
<JordanAU> it is PCI
<andrewski> gfxstyler: big changes.
<andrewski> gfxstyler: os-works.com :)
<gfxstyler> ok then i will try to get xfce 4.2 :) thanks
<andrewski> gfxstyler: that site has a repository for the latest packages.  maintained by one of the devs. 8)
<stazich> hey guys, how can i mount a netwrk folder smb://mars/My%20Music to my linux mount folder??
<bur[n] er> crimsun: invasive?
<_phate_> I dunno what the linksys uses... hum agere?
<bur[n] er> stazich: mount -t smbfs
<bur[n] er> stazich: or use the 'connect to server' thing
<JordanAU> Update: I am burning ubuntu, I am presently using gaim, hopefully in about an hour i will be talking to y'all in XCHAT
<crimsun> bur[n] er: as in lots of changes that require merging/tweaking to work with Ubuntu
<JordanAU> on ubuntu
<andrewski> yay.
<bur[n] er> crimsun: but lots of 'great' changes too :)
<stazich> yeah, mount -t smbfs doesnt do anything... do i have top add more?
<crimsun> bur[n] er: quite true
<bur[n] er> stazich: yes
<stazich> which connect tp server thing?
<stazich> like?
<bur[n] er> stazich: man mount
<bur[n] er> or smbmount (and look at what it tells you to do)
<bur[n] er> the connect to server thing is in the main menu
<clopsy> my problem is similar to stazich's--my XP box can see the shared "home" dir--but can't see "windrive" : which is an older FAT32 harddrive in the Ubuntu box
<hyphen> can someone briefly explain what nautilus is?
<thoreauputic> stazich: actually he means the "File" menu of nautilus
<thoreauputic> hyphen: file manager
<Agrajag> it's a graphical file manager for nautilus
<Agrajag> er
<Agrajag> gnome
<hyphen> oh
<thoreauputic> hyphen: sort of like windows explorer *shudder*
<hyphen> so then running nautilus burn:/// is running burn from nautilus?
<thoreauputic> hyphen: gives you a place to drag and drop stuff to burn
<raggedgentleman> how do you convert a iso to a bin?
<hyphen> ah
<raggedgentleman> i only see bin to iso
<thoreauputic> hyphen: then you hit the burn icon
<raggedgentleman> every where bin to iso
<hyphen> ahh
<thoreauputic> raggedgentleman: why do you need to convert to bin?
<raggedgentleman> to play a game with epsxe
<gfxstyler> if i install the composite manager, is it always enabled or can i deactivate it? because i have an ati gfx card
<andrewski> gfxstyler: you can disable it.
<gfxstyler> andrewski: thanks
<andrewski> gfxstyler: once you get it up and running, you have only to comment out the lines in your xorg.conf
<raggedgentleman> thoreauputic, i got the iso but the client wont use the iso it only wants a bin
<gfxstyler> w00t? xfce installation takes a few hours?
<jba> mdz, are you in dude?
<ArtVandalae> Hello, I'm trying to help a mate with Ubunutu. He's trying to play an mpg file, but he keeps getting an error, does he need to apt-get a codec pack to play mpgs?
<jba> mdz, are you the maintainer of mythtv packages?
<mdz> jba: yes
<jba> I can't seem to find out what the password of the mythtv user, that the deb created is?
<mdz> ArtVandalae: gstreamer0.8-mad
<ArtVandalae> Thanks
<mdz> jba: there is none; it's locked
<gfxstyler> ArtVandaele: totem-xine
<jba> mdz, how do i su to it to run the setup apps ?
<mdz> sudo -u mythtv mythtv-setup
<jba> okay thanks dude
<jba> huh?
<jba> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<jba> Xlib: No protocol specifie
<jba> mdz, any tips ?
<crimsun> jba: gksudo -u mythtv mythtv-setup
<pepsi> what kind of graphics card should i get if i want it to work nicely in linux?
<Agrajag> nvidia
<Agrajag> anything by nvidia
<pepsi> ati stuff doesnt work?
<pepsi> or its just picky
<jba> crimsun, still no go
<tsume> how does ubuntu install files?
<tsume> I mean by the hier
<tsume> if it installs a package, where does the package go?
<crimsun> tsume: come again?
<tsume>  /usr, /usr/local?
<farruinn> pepsi: there was a thread on ubuntu-users recently about that
<thoreauputic> tsume: usually /usr
<crimsun> tsume: /usr/local is reserved for system-specific things. Packages should never touch /usr/local
<tsume> can software be set as a prefix to go in /usr/local?
<tsume> *packages
<farruinn> usually /usr/local/ is a sort of "personal" filesystem
<crimsun> tsume: again, distro-provided packages should not touch /usr/local
<farruinn> but all packages should install elsewhere
<tsume> crimsun: the question is though, can they be installed elsewhere?
<thoreauputic> tsume: stuff you build yourself (for instance) can be put in /usr/local
<crimsun> tsume: certainly, though you should not distribute such packages
<farruinn> is this in the debian reference manual?
<tsume> soo..
<crimsun> farruinn: absolutely: see section 9.1.2
<tsume> is the ubuntu install console based?
<calc> all dist software belongs in /usr, all user installed software belongs in /usr/local, all third party crap belongs in /opt
<raggedgentleman> can i convert a .img to a .bin?
<calc> though the difference between user installed and 3rd party is a grey area
<kern> Hey, do I need gpm to use my PS/2 and serial mice at the sametime?
<crimsun> kern: no
<kern> I'm not sure if I even have it configured right
<tsume> ubuntu doesn't have a graphical installer does it?
<kern> I've got the serial mouse in my XF86Config-4 file, and I have the module loaded.
<hayden> has anyone installed engage dock ?\
<crimsun> tsume: no
<raggedgentleman> thoreauputic, what about .img to .bin?
<thoreauputic> raggedgentleman: I don't know, sorry
<kern> Anybody know how to get a serial mouse to work?
<hayden> crimsun, do u know any mac like docks i can install?
<crimsun> hayden: idesk?
<crimsun> hayden: not sure what you mean by "docks"
<kern> crimsun: Do you know how to get serial mice to work?
<crimsun> kern: is it plugged in?
<hayden> http://edevelop.org/errand/packages/themes/gant/apps/engage/preview.png
<kern> I even loaded Dynebolic to detect my serial mouse to take the stuff from it's XF86Config
<kern> crimsun: Yeah.
<tsume> crimsun: is the partitioning application easy? ncurses?
<tsume> crimsun: I can specify several slices, yes?
<kern> Dynebolic detects my serial mouse at boot so I loaded that and copied the data from the XF86Config into Ubuntu, no luck there.
<thoreauputic> tsume: you can choose manual partitioning
<crimsun> tsume: there's not really an equivalent of bsd slices, but yes, you can manually partition
<tsume> hmm
<tsume> crimsun: erm oops. Sorry, I keep using bsd based words :)
<tsume> Its been 3 years since I used linux
* calc wants slices on linux
<mrproper> Are there Ubuntu deb's for Mono 1.1.latest?
<crimsun> mrproper: no
<mrproper> k
<R0bNyc> I'm trying to get kernel 2.6.11 -k7 since I have a athlon xp-m laptop, but I dont know what to get the source, the headers, the image etc?
<R0bNyc> theres linux-tree, linux-source, linux-image, and linux-headres
<zenrox> linux-image-k7
<zenrox> something like that
<azriel0184> R0bNyc, linux-images
<azriel0184> linux-image-k7 for an amd
<hayden> does anyone know how to install a mac-like dock for ubuntu?
<zenrox> and souce and headers and tree all same k7 revision
<each-other[sunda> Join KampungChat :Type --> /Server Irc.KampungChat.Org www.KampungChat.Org
<R0bNyc> azriel0184, thanks
<zenrox> damn spammer
<R0bNyc> i dont need to compile for it to work with all my hardware like my current 2.6.10 kernel?
<R0bNyc> I'm using Hoary ARray 6 btw
<zenrox> R0bNyc,  nope
<azriel0184> if you needed to recompile it for 2.6.10 then maybe
<R0bNyc> zenrox, thanks Ill try again
<R0bNyc> no i didnt recompile
<Kern> Anybody know how to get a serial mouse to work?
<Kern> I've tried everything.
<Kern> That I can think of.
<thoreauputic> R0bNyc: the linux-image package should just install (and automatically add itself to the grub bootloader)
<zenrox> Kern, try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and go tharu that wizared and point it to the location of the serial mouse
<Kern> zenrox: I just tried that again, no luck.
<thoreauputic> Kern: I killed my serial mouse with a sharp screwdriver and installed a ps2
<R0bNyc> thoreauputic, i tried itbefore and it did install and added itself automatically but my mouse or touchpad didnt work and my keyboard either so i couldnt do nothing but shut it off manually and boot into 2.6.10 - i386 (Default)
<Kern> I want to beable to use my PS/2 mouse and serial mouse at the sametime.
<thoreauputic> R0bNyc: 2.6.11 is kind of on the bleeding edge, you know...
<zenrox> kern ps2 usb maby but not serial and ps2
<R0bNyc> yea I know and so is hoary
<Kern> zenrox: I've used a PS/2 mouse and serial mouse in Dynebolic, which is based on Debian.
<Kern> So I know it works.
<zenrox> R0bNyc,  id stick with the 2.6.10 kernel  till the 2.6.11 is in better shape
<thoreauputic> Kern: I find if I plug in a usb mouse and a ps2 at the same time, both work
<hyphen> anyone here installed wine before?
<R0bNyc> zenrox, no prob thanks
<Kern> thoreauputic: Ok, but I can't use a USB mouse.
<zenrox> Kern,  d/l the souce to that Dynebolic progam and compile it your self
<Kern> Dynebolic is a Linux distribution.
<zenrox> hyphen,  sudo apt-get install wine
<Kern> I want to beable to do the same on Ubuntu.
<zenrox> Kern,  do you still have an exampole of how that worked in the xfree86 server
<Kern> Yeah.
<fsc> ok, who's having problem with Totem being so slow?
<Kern> I even have the module loaded at boot.
<zenrox> look at the differences
<hyphen> yeah, i already did that.  and i ./install.sh as well.  just curious as to how i'd go about running win files
<fsc> takes forever to startup on a fast machine
<zenrox> Kern,  make the aproate changes
<Kern> zenrox: I already have. It's in my Ubuntu XF86Config-4
<Kern> I'd say everything should be working, but it's not.
<zenrox> once done do a alt+ctrl+backspace to restart x
<R0bNyc> What is that stuff called that notifies you of software updates for hoary ?
<Kern> zenrox: I've done that several times already.
<zenrox> kern a good reboot
<zenrox> ??
<Xirdneh> hyphen, you may try this page is preatty easy to follow http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Kern> zenrox: Yeah.
<zenrox> kern ok
<hyphen> thanks
<Xirdneh> hyphen, np
<Kern> It's killing me man.
<zenrox> Kern,  i know
<Kern> Haha.
<hyphen> er actually, i've read through that page already :P  just having a bit of trouble understanding some stuff in the documentation section
<zenrox> Kern,  i have 1 prob id like resaulved and it wont be
<zenrox> and its killing me
<Kern> What is it zenrox?
<zenrox> but ill get it to work some day
<zenrox> Kern, trust me its hard
<zenrox> very hard
<zenrox> no one has bine able to fix it 3 chat rooms on this network
<zenrox> and others as well
<Kern> You can't just bring it up and not give me details zenrox!
<zenrox> and its not a ubuntu problam any way
<zenrox> dual monters on 2 difernt nvidia cards
<Kern> Wow, I'd never even try something like that.
<zenrox> fx5200 and a tnt2 (witch is out dated buy the 6629 nvidia driver)
<ells> anyone familiar with copying home dvds
<Adyeths> is there a services configure program in ubuntu?
<Adyeths> like on the default cd install
<ells> I ripped a dvd and it produced vob files
<andrewski> Adyeths: vim /etc/conf.d/*
<andrewski> Adyeths: or, for packages, dpkg-reconfigure package
<ells> how can I make those so i can watch them as a regular cd
<zenrox> Adyeths,  not on the cd but in the univeres that makes it a simi gui-esh
<Adyeths> ok
<ells> anyone familiar with copying home dvds
<zenrox> dont rember the name tho
<raggedgentleman> can i convert a .img to a .bin?
<Adyeths> thats what I was wanting, a gui sort of configure util to turn the services on and off. (similar to the tools included in other distros like mandrake for instance)
<raggedgentleman> how do you convert a iso to a bin?
<zenrox> iso2bin
<zenrox> ??
<raggedgentleman> i only see bin to iso
<zenrox> raggedgentleman,  ya
<raggedgentleman> but i want the opposite
<zenrox> thats the only way why conver from iso to bin
<Adyeths> thanks!
<zenrox> iso is easer to burn
<raggedgentleman> to play games
<zenrox> and still can be mounted in all os's
<raggedgentleman> epsxe wants .bin files
<zenrox> why does it want bin
<raggedgentleman> mmmmm yeah maybe ill just mount it and tell it to play off the cd!
<zenrox> thats easer
<raggedgentleman> yeah! yay! how do you mount an iso?
<zenrox> raggedgentleman,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<raggedgentleman> oh shit, =o)
<zenrox> tons of other info too
<raggedgentleman> hehe and i tell ppl to go there =o) i feel dumb
<raggedgentleman> thanks bud
<zenrox> lol
<raggedgentleman> so the mounted iso will have a file system?
<raggedgentleman> it wont be just a iso right
<raggedgentleman> cool thanks dude
<zenrox> yep it wont
<zenrox> it will work basickly like a cdrom
<zenrox> or any other mounted media
<andrewski> anyone use abcde with flacs?
<azriel0184> anyone know how to write an iso to a cd with xcdroast?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> wazup ?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<hayden> does anyone know how to install a mac os x like dock for ubuntu
<zenrox> azriel0184,  use gnomebaker or use k3b
<hyphen-> can someone recommend me a good .wmv and .avi viewer?
<zenrox> hyphen-, gxine
<azriel0184> is it possible to mount an iso image as a file system?
<hyphen-> is that available through apt?
<zenrox> azriel0184,  yes read www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> hyphen-, you might have to enable extra respoties
<hyphen-> ah
<hyphen-> i got it, thanks zen
<zenrox> hyphen-,  but you can read the wiki on ubuntus webpage
<hyphen-> will do
<hyphen-> trying to do like 50 things at once
<zenrox> lol
<hyphen-> still having trouble with WINE too
<hyphen-> cant figure out how to configure the damn thing
<zenrox> hyphen-,  wine ant the most funnest tang to get worken
<da_bon_bon> anyone got vmware running on hoary ?
<hyphen-> so i'm learning, lol
<thoreauputic> azriel0184: re: burning an iso - you can burn an iso from nautilus by choosing to from the right-click context menu (right click the iso file)
<hyphen-> got any suggestions for an emulator?
<hayden> does anyone know how to install a mac os x like dock for ubuntu
<zenrox> hyphen-,  use snyaptic and search for wine might be extra packages you can install
<hyphen-> i tried that.  none that really help
<hyphen-> just alpha versions
<da_bon_bon> hyphen-: use the sidenet config script
<thoreauputic> hayden: please don't repeat
<andrewski> hayden: dock?
<hyphen-> i'll search for that, thanks  bon bon
<hayden> like the one used on mac os x
<andrewski> hayden: dock?  (define please; i've never used os x)
<zenrox> andrewski,  its like the bar
<thoreauputic> hayden: I believe there's a gdesklet that does something like that
<andrewski> hayden: ^^
<hayden> hmm
<farruinn> there is a gdesklet, but it's nothing like os x dock
<hyphen-> andrweski:  osx has a small toolbar with icons that enlarge as your mouseover
<andrewski> hayden: that's what i was going to say.  starterbar, it's called.
<hyphen-> sort of like a magnifying glass
<hayden> ok
<andrewski> hyphen-: yup, starterbar is like it.
<andrewski> farruinn: "nothing like"?
<farruinn> hayden: what about that enlightenment thing you threw a link out for earlier?
<hayden> yea
<farruinn> andrewski: in terms of functionality
<hayden> i haven't found a way to install it
<farruinn> andrewski: personally, I'd rather just use another gnome panel than the gdesklet thing
<andrewski> farruinn: well, i don't find it very useful, but it's a bit of eyecandy i guess.
<azriel0184> thoreauputic, yes, i did that already. :)
<farruinn> exactly =)
* azriel0184 == monoxide btw
<farruinn> hayden: btw, that link prompted me to install enlightenment, and I must say, it's pretty spiffy
<hayden> yea it looks pretty good from what i've seen
<hayden> but i have no idea on how to install it
<andrewski> farruinn: the ubuntu one, or the latest, e17?
<farruinn> andrewski: backported it from hoary
<da_bon_bon> hey, am i alive ?
<andrewski> farruinn: ah, ok.  i hear there's a new one coming out soon that's supposed to be much better than the current version.  i find it a bit ugly, actually.
<farruinn> andrewski: there are tons of themes though, right?  I kind of like the brushed-metal-blue
<revildab> i installede16 just the other night, but it had no programs listed in the menu. i couldnt even load up a shell
<farruinn> revildab: you might need menu-xdg or something installed
<andrewski> farruinn: yeah, i didn't like the fonts; if i could select my own, i'd probably like it better. :)
<revildab> hmm, alright farruinn ill try that, thanks
<hayden> farruinn, how can i install the enlightenment thing?
<andrewski> revildab: i don't think it'll help.
<farruinn> whatever the package is that gives you the debian menu is what you want
<farruinn> or get the menu editor
<helloyo> i'm a long time kde user and have used some very complex heavily modified desktops, and let me tell you that ubuntu with gnome is a welcome change
<andrewski> farruinn: i have it for gnome, but e didn't have the menu.
<helloyo> especially the fact that i just got a printer working in 20 seconds that refused to work in kde
<farruinn> andrewski: control click the desktop
<andrewski> farruinn: well, i uninstalled it, i'm jus' sayin'.
<thoreauputic> farruinn: the package is called "menu" , amazingly enough (wow, a package name that makes sense...)
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<farruinn> thoreauputic: awesome! =)
<farruinn> andrewski: got it
<farruinn> alt+f3 pops up a bubble with lots of hints
<farruinn> the problem I'm having is that the menus try to move themselves so they don't go off the screen, unfortunately it doesn't work if the menu is longer than the screen is tall
<farruinn> and my "net" submenu is huge
<hyphen-> bon bon, i have the sidenet wine config files, what do i do with them?
<andrewski> farruinn: hmm, well hopefully e17 will supply for both of us. :)
<farruinn> andrewski: yeah, I'm definitely going to have to check it out at some point :D
<hyphen-> poop
<andrewski> farruinn: i think i'll wait until it comes out.
<benh> hrm...
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<benh> very bad problem
<benh> huuuuuge bug
<andrewski> hi da_bon_bon
<benh> political crisis !
<_phate_> how do you tell if DRI is enabled for Xfree86?
<benh> there is no Canberra - ACT in the timezone list of the installer :)
<benh> no, we aren't in New South Wales !!!!
<jdub_> yo i need help
<thoreauputic> farruinn: that menu issue is one of my annoyances with E as well - I like the eye candy, but I find it impractical
<_phate_> jdub_: What do you need
<jdub_> my boy just put linux on my pc but just passed out, im trying to instal lime wire and im lost
<helloyo> where does ubuntu get the funding for that free cd scheme (brilliant idea by the way)?
<andrewski> good night!
<farruinn> andrewski: g'night
<jdub_> when i get to the extract part it all goes to hell
<farruinn> helloyo: iirc Ubuntu was funded by an independently wealthy man who wanted to make a "better" linux or something
<thoreauputic> jdub_: good to see you have your prorities straight ;) Install limewire befor reviving your boy...
<hayden> farruinn, how can i install the e dock thiung?
<revildab> lol thoreau
<jdub_> naw he is good i put him in the tub
<farruinn> hayden: looks like you'll have to build it from source
<hyphen-> thoreau
<jdub_> i cant get java its not there
<hyphen-> dont you know that free music is worth the life of your best friend?
<farruinn> jdub_: www.ubuntuguide.org is your friend
<thoreauputic> hyphen-: ;-)
<fsc> helloyo, shuttleworth was the first space tourist. he's funding
<jdub_> cool
<hayden> ok
<hyphen-> yeah i just went through ubuntuguide and it's been a HUUGE help
<revildab> shuttleworth? the man has nothing on george soros, although i do love ubuntu
<jdub_> cool beans now anyone got any ideas how to mess with someone passes out in a tub off of jack and coke
<hyphen-> if this sidenet config works...then i can die a happy man
<thoreauputic> jdub_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure boy-consciousness ?
<hyphen-> hahah
<jdub_> yea
<pepsi> which modules do i need to disable for nvidia drivers?
<pepsi> glx?
<pepsi> do i need to disable any of them?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<revildab> super bon bon is a great song, i now dub it your themesong
<cjennings> hey bon bon
<hyphen-> omg i think i got it to work
<thoreauputic> hyphen-: Ok, time to die then....
<ells> anyone familiar with copying home dvds
<helloyo> ells, yes
<da_bon_bon> cjennings: hiya
<helloyo> ells, albeit, into xvid
<hyphen-> wait, not yet
<ells> helloyo, please help
<hyphen-> i have to install maya and see if it really works
<hyphen-> after that, feel free to kill me
<ells> helloyo, i ripped it using dvdrip
<da_bon_bon> cjennings: type the first three letters of a persons nick, and press tab. auto complete
<ells> how do i copy it to watch on my home player
<helloyo> ells, i'm new to ubuntu, but i have used dvdrip a lot
<ells> helloyo, cool
<thoreauputic> hyphen-: any minute now a dialogue will pop up that says "Fatal Error" ;-)
<helloyo> ells, not 100% sure, but i can point you in the right direction
<ells> helloyo, okay, how can I make a dvd to watch on my home player using the vobs
<hyphen-> if that happens
<helloyo> ells, dvds are encrypted with css, so you need that library, but with dvdrip you should already have it. the problem with dvdrip is that it rips titles, not the whole dvd. might be best to copy the whole dvd, and burn that exactly, not sure how this works though sorry
<hyphen-> i will have to break open a can of god knows what
<hyphen-> on the world
<ells> helloyo, I ripped it
<helloyo> ells, a lot of dvd players can play vobs if thats how you want to watch it
<ells> helloyo, okay, how can I compile it
<ells> helloyo, i tried just copying the vobs, that did not work
<helloyo> ells? compile? no need to do that
<helloyo> can you view the vobs with any media players?
<ells> helloyo, when i copied the vobs, that did not work
<ells> I can watch them
<helloyo> ells, have you tried burning them to dvd and trying that on your player?
<hyphen-> maybe someone can help me
<helloyo> dodgy, but it might work
<ells> helloyo, yeap
<hyphen-> when i run the autorun.exe through winelauncher, it loads up
<helll> can somebody help me out. I just downoaded and installed the ubuntu linux os, but it will not go past the "Loading grub 1.5" screen after i have rebooted the system from an install
<Zaww> hey google www.otomotivshow.com
<hyphen-> but when i click "install" it stays idle
<thoreauputic> grrr another drive-by spammer
<hyphen-> well thoreau, looks like i will die another day
<thoreauputic> hyphen-: ah, well, be prepared...
<thoreauputic> hehe
<hyphen-> har
<helll> anybody? help please?
<crimsun> helll: more debugging information necessary
<helll> well
<helll> how can i get more debugging information
<helll> it installed sucessfully
<crimsun> helll: right. Does it get to Starting Ubuntu... ?
<helll> and then it tells me to take the cd out of the cd rom and push ok then it will reboot
<helll> no
<helll> it gets to this screen
<helll> lemme go see exactly wht it says
<helloyo> is totem a decent enough movie player to bother fixing? can't get an image up
<Amaranth> totem is awesome in its simplicity
<helll> "grub stage 1.5"..."Grub loading, Please wait."
<helloyo> yeah, thats why i wanted to give it a go
<helll> its been like this for ~10 minutes now
<helll> ive rebooted
<helll> same thing
<helloyo> Amaranth, but it won't play anything proprly
<crimsun> helll: and what if you choose repair/safe mode?
<helll> grub wont boot
<Echylo> anybody has experience with dyndns update clients?
<helll> it goes through my bios, then to more system information, then the bios hits
<helll> err
<helll> then grub loads instead of the bios hits
<helll> lol
<thoreauputic> Echylo: ez-ipupdate
<Echylo> but it has to work with dyndns.org
<thoreauputic> Echylo: you can apt-get install it
<helll> i dont know what to do
<thoreauputic> it will
<helll> im stuck
<Echylo> I have a domain called
<Echylo> echylon.mine.nu
<Echylo> dynamic ip
<Quarupt> here comes kubuntu
<Echylo> but it will work thoreauputic?
<helloyo> any ideas on how to get video in totem? fresh 4.10 install
<Quarupt> what version of kde is the current kubuntu?
<Quarupt> 3.3?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: well, it's easy to try it - just choose to let debconf configure it and it will ask you for details
<thoreauputic> Echylo: should be fine, I think
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> let me try
<|Gunther|> hi
<Echylo> how to work with debconf?
<Echylo> cause I did debconf ez-ipupdate but It seems to do nothing
<helll> can somebody help me out. I just downoaded and installed the ubuntu linux os, but it will not go past the "Loading grub 1.5" screen after i have rebooted the system from an install
<thoreauputic> Echylo: just apt-get install, chosse automatic when it asks
<thoreauputic> Echylo: and answer the questions
<Echylo> ???
<setite> when is 5.04 gonna be available
<zenrox> setite, april?? may??
<setite> i recall someone a while back telling me that the preview would be available in march
<thoreauputic> Echylo: is it installed??
<Echylo> ez-ipupdate is installed
<Echylo> debconf was already installed
<setite> i really want to use linux again
<Echylo> but I didn't had to answer questions
<Echylo> It just said there was no .conf file
<thoreauputic> Echylo: when you installed, it should have asked how you waned it configured
<thoreauputic> *wanted
<Echylo> no it didn't
<thoreauputic> Echylo: you chose automatic?
<hyphen> how does everyone compare ubuntu to redhat?
<Echylo> how should I chose that ? :
<helll> anybody please? i want my system up tonight
<helll> or i would like itup tonight
<zenrox> Echylo, just do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure ez-ipupdate
<_4strO> yop yop
<Echylo> thanks
<zenrox> Echylo, that help
<Echylo> hmm
<|Gunther|> I use Fedora Core 2 more than Ubuntu, mostly because I h8 Ubuntu's default theme in gnome, and I get only a 400x600 screen when I use it, maybe I should try Nvidia's drivers
<revildab> might be your x settings
<hyphen> really?  i just installed ubuntu last night and i get 1600x1200
<revildab> i know i had to change mine to enable 1600x1200
<Quarupt> wow kde isnt bad
<helll> can somebody help me out. I just downoaded and installed the ubuntu linux os, but it will not go past the "Loading grub 1.5" screen after i have rebooted the system from an install
<zenrox> |Gunther|, i have 1600x1200 on an nvidia card
<farruinn> |Gunther|: heh, yeah you should be able to get better resolution than that
<helloyo> i've installed gstreamer-plugins, but totem still only plays mpg, can somebody please help?
<wezzer> helloyo: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<zenrox> helloyo, and sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<zenrox> helloyo, and w32codecs
<helll> can somebody please help me? my system will not boot grub after a ubuntu install!
<helloyo> ok, thanks guys
<|Gunther|> I have another question guys
<zenrox> |Gunther|, ok
<thoreauputic> helloyo: also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<|Gunther|> I forgot my regular user pwd, either I can attempt to remember it, or there is a User account for root that I can log into? I am Novice when it comes to creating user accounts in Terminal or whatever
<ukilledkenny> i just upgraded from warty to hoary... now x isnt starting up... wats the apt-get command to use
<ukilledkenny> ...?
<zenrox> |Gunther|,  thare is another way to recover the pass from using a live cd
<zenrox> |Gunther|,  but i dont know how
<helll> somebody please?? any ideas? im getting very fustrated
<zenrox> ukilledkenny, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<farruinn> helll: does it fail when rebooting after the first phase of the install?
<helll> farruinn: yes
<helloyo> ok, totem-xine wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, that would be bad wouldn't it?
<ukilledkenny> zenrox thanx
<farruinn> helll: do you get any sort of information printed on the screen?
<zenrox> ukilledkenny,  n/p
<helll> farruinn: do i have to do anything special to the format if i tell it to do the automatic partitoning?
<farruinn> helll: no, nothing to worry about
<helll> farruinn: besids waiting for gub to startup, nothing
<helll> grub*
<farruinn> oops, helloyo, that's nothing to worry aobut
<virtuald> |Gunther|: doesn't "recovery mode" in grub's menu get you to a root shell?
<helloyo> farruinn, if you say so...
<Quarupt> whats a good C/Cpp development client/enviroment/shell thingy?
<zenrox> virtuald,  yes
<zenrox> firgot about that
<paulproteus> Quarupt: I hear good things about KDevelop.
<virtuald> B] 
<farruinn> helloyo: it's a metapackage, as in doesn't actually install anything, just depends on a lot of other packages
<Quarupt> ok ill try it out
<Quarupt> thx
<helll> farruinn: any ideas?
<hayden> how do i get gdesklets to work?
<farruinn> helll: the automatic paritioning should have done it's job
<Quarupt> doesnt seem to come with kubuntu guess i will need to DL it
<farruinn> its*
<cjennings> helloyo: I did the same thing yesterday. no problems for me, if that gives you more confidence.
<schasi> does someone know about klik in here?
<helloyo> cjennings, haha, yeah ok, thanks
<helll> farruinn: alright...but i dont get why grub is not booting
<farruinn> helll: what specifically does it say on your screen?
<zenrox> helll,  might have botched the instial install
<|Gunther|> yeah sure, I think it can
<helll> farruinn: grub loading 1.5   (new line) loading grub, please wait
<Quarupt> if your writing a bash script, and you want to do something with sudo, can you do like sudo cd /blah/blah  and put the password on the next line?
<JordanAU> hi i just installed ubuntu for the first time
<helll> farruinn: has been displaying that for about 25 minutes now
<zenrox> |Gunther|, if it can then just do a password change command to the user
<JordanAU> it runs great except i cant connect to my wireless network
<farruinn> helll: I would try reinstalling
<farruinn> helll: but then again I'm no grub expert (I use macs mostly)
<cjennings> helll: I second reinstalling. Just use all the defaults if you can (automatic partitioning, etc).
<zenrox> we need a good walk thru the install
<helll> farruinn: have, 3 times
<farruinn> helll: same result each time?
<helll> farruinn: correct
<hyphen> can someone recommend me a windows emulator aside from wine?
<farruinn> what do you have for partitions?
<helll> farruinn: this time was with a new cd...thinkin the grub on that cd was fubared
<JordanAU> i am presently looking for linksys drivers any hits as to that? Also all of my music is stored on a windows Fat32 partition, ubuntu doesn't seem to see it, how do i detect that partition?
<zenrox> helll,  have the bios setting saying no pnp os
* ompaul wonders if anyone has hoary array 6 live and would consider giving some upload time to it 
<cjennings> helll, was there anything on that drive before?
<JordanAU> hits/hints
<zenrox> errr notpnpos
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> anyone here usin vmware ?
<cjennings> hyphen, vmware is the only other choice I know of.
<cjennings> da_bon_bon, used to, but don't anymore. great software.
<helll> farruinn: nothing lal the same...but one thing that i do remember is that i had to use ide=nodma or something like that for my gentoo installation because it wasnt seeing my hds
<zenrox> helll,  how fast you burn the cd
<hyphen> cjennings:  thanks, i'll look into that
<helll> farruinn: oh yes i had fedora installed on my drive...uh this one i burnt it at 21x
<cjennings> hyphen, it's non-free software, just so you know.
<zenrox> helll,  burn at 4x
<hyphen> ah poop
<Quarupt> gedit has syntax coloring????
<hyphen> i need something free
<zenrox> helll,  you burn reliably at slower speeds
<hyphen> i'm trying so hard not to go back to windows, but if i can't get my 3d software to run then i must :/
<|Gunther|> hyphen: ungh. cedega
<hyphen> cedega eh?
<zenrox> or wineX
<helll> farruinn: um...ive burnt hundreds of cds at 51x for os's...never had one fuck up on me....but now i doubt this is a cd issue
<zenrox> ewww
<hyphen> haha
<zenrox> helll,  i had to burn at 4x if i burnt faster it woulent get past the grub loader
<zenrox> either
<farruinn> helll: I think there's your answer ^^^
<helll> farruinn: one thing im confused about is the auto-partition only does swap and ext3...no boot partition
<farruinn> helll: that could be a problem too =)
<zenrox> and put /boot on another partion
<farruinn> helll: when I do an install I make free space then I "automatically parition the free space"
<zenrox> and /home in another partion you'll thank me lator
<farruinn> zenrox: good call =)
<helll> farruinn: heh and i rebooted my computer just now, and its complaining that it doesnt find a god damn os
<farruinn> helll: no /boot makes it unhappy
<farruinn> zenrox: good call, of course mine's on a separate drive - makes life so much easier
<helll> farruinn: i think the auto partitioner should make a boot...but lemme reinstall sense ive done it half a dozen times im sure this wont do shit
<farruinn> helll: well this time if it doesn't make a /boot, make a /boot
<farruinn> but the auto partition should create the necessary partitions
<dazed> hallo all
<zenrox> farruinn,  i have a 40 gig 19.7gb /home 20gig /  and a 256mb swap(that i only use 2.88 megs out of)
<helll> farruinn: the manual partition thing confuses the hell out of me
<helll> fuck it im installing windows
<zenrox> helll,  ill walk you tharu it
<JordanAU> My new Ubuntu Install does not see my windows fat32 partition, How can I fix this???
<zenrox> helll,  msg me
<thoreauputic> JordanAU: edit /etc/fstab   put umask=002 and uid=1000 gid=1000 in th eptions field for that partition
<thoreauputic> *options
<ukilledkenny> zenrox, i got the error message xorg is broken or not completely installed
<zenrox> JordanAU,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> ukilledkenny,  try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg then the reconfigure one
<eyequeue> ukilledkenny:  just a quickie: try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<poxymox> JordanAU: You need to install fat-filesystem support too, i think
<ukilledkenny> thanx
<dazed> thoreauputic: Hey...you know why i cant have any other sounds play when xmms is playing?
<poxymox> zenrox: There ist a apt-comand to reconfige too i think
<zenrox> poxymox,  ya but the dpkg-reconfigure i think is better
<zenrox> imho
<poxymox> ok!
<jesper> If I should address an official "thank you" for the shipit-program, where should I send it?
<poxymox> jesper: I find an Adress at this pdf: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu_cds-customs_letter-generic.pdf
<jesper> poxymox, thanks.
<hayden> how do i install a *.deb file?
<_4strO> dpkg -i
<hayden> ok thanks
<iiki> hey folks
<Micksa> okay, I have a tricky one
<iiki> im a linux noob but ill try
<Micksa> I have a box that was warty and got apt-get dist-upgraded to hoary
<Micksa> and gnome-panel and nautilus both crash on startup
<Micksa> even from a clean account
<iiki> sry cant help
<iiki> im still on warty
<membreya> so can anyone suggest some good gnome based games? already playing chromium and frozen-bubble
<Micksa> do they have to be gnome-based?
<membreya> preferably..but any games are good :)
<Micksa> write one 8)
<membreya> lol
<azriel0184> Micksa, try running them from a console
<azriel0184> armagetron
<ukilledkenny> zenrox, yay
<azriel0184> he has a point membreya... ;)
<iiki> has anyone here gotten diablo 2 to run on ubuntu
<membreya> i can barely type my own name :P
<ukilledkenny> it worked... didnt use the dpkg-reconfigure command though
<hayden> how do i install java 2 sdk?
<azriel0184> membreya, sounds like youd be perfect for programming ;)
<Micksa> azriel: I tried from an xterm if that's what you mean ;)
<membreya> lol azriel0184
<Micksa> no change.
<_4strO> hayden> jrtfm
<_4strO> :p
<iiki> hayden go to the unbuntu website-->docs-->unoffical startup guide
<iiki> and it tells there
<azriel0184> Micksa, what does it say?
<Micksa> it's your standard "application has crashed" dialog
<iiki> tells you everything there
<hayden> noob
<Micksa> well, ubuntu's standard :)
<zenrox> ukilledkenny,  have phun
<iiki> i really like unbuntu
<azriel0184> no idea then
<iiki> finlly a distro of linux that i can stick w/
<ukilledkenny> can someone help me install flash on hoary real quick
* azriel0184 == monoxide if anyone cares...
<Micksa> "The Application 'gnome-panel' has quit unexpectedly."
<_4strO> flash ?
<azriel0184> membreya, thats why im picking on you ;) :P
<ukilledkenny> the plugin for firefox
<_4strO> ukilledkenny> go on www.drum-bass.net
<zenrox> ukilledkenny,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<ukilledkenny> k
<Micksa> ukilledkenny: use synaptic to install a package called "swf-play"
<Micksa> that should work with firefox, I think.
<helloyo> so glad i gave ubuntu another shot, its running sweet!
<ukilledkenny> synaptic?
<_4strO> for install plugin flash u only have to go on a flash website
<_4strO> and then click on the part where is write that u don't have it
<_4strO> --> www.ultimatum.fr
<ukilledkenny> ill download the flash-plugin file from firefox and then run apt-get install flashplayer mozilla
<_4strO> no
<_4strO> dowload and instll from firefox
<_4strO> just follow the instruction
<ukilledkenny> _4strO: i never had any luck with this installation, even with following the instructions... hopefully hoary will be less merciful
<_4strO> ^
<_4strO> strange
<_4strO> never see pb on it
<_4strO> ukilledkenny> result ?
<hyphen> anyone here familiar with wine and wanna help me out real quick?
<_4strO> i have to go ...
<_4strO> see ya ...
<techn9ne>  hyphen: #winhq
<techn9ne> winehq
<hyphen> oh, thanks :P
<helloyo> how do i get my desktop to reflect my home folder?
<raggedgentleman> does anyone have a compiled ccd2iso?
<raggedgentleman> i am having trouble compileing it
<raggedgentleman> what is aclocal?
<raggedgentleman> aclocal.m4
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: aclocal is part of the automake package
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: aclocal.m4 is a macro file
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: you can read more about gnu autoconf, automake, etc. via your favourite search engine
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, ok well when i try to compile that shit it exits with an error
<raggedgentleman> im trying to run make
<hayden> crimsun, do know how i can install j2sdk
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: is the 'build-essential' package installed?
<Quarupt> is there some kind of IRC server that has a setup wizard or a GUI?
<crimsun> Quarupt: server? not that I know of
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, no it was not
<Quarupt> ok thx
<maney_> hello
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: what program are you trying to compile?
<maney_> I want to report about conflict at package system.
<maney_> if I try to install k3b, and then apt system try to install kcontrol.
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, its called ccd2iso
<maney_> and kcontrol try to overwrite at /usr/bin/kcmshell.
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, it takes CloneCD images and converts them into isos
<raggedgentleman> you know .img .ccd .sub
<maney_> so it is killed by broken pipe.
<raggedgentleman> those
<maney_> anyone in here try to install k3b?
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: not familiar w/ the innards of clonecd, sorry.
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, yeah well i have some imgs that id like to use with linux
<crimsun> maney_: what package/version is conflicting with that file?
<helloyo> does anyone know how to make my desktop reflect my home directory?
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, and i dont have any win part. so.. this is my only opt. thanks, so with this package i should be able to build stuff now
<thoreauputic> helloyo: saw your question - don't understand it
<crimsun> hayden: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<maney_> crimsun, kcontrol_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<maney_> I'm hoary.
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, maybe this is why ive never successfully compiled anything with a make file
<thoreauputic> helloyo: what do you mean "mirror " ?
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: you may need additional -dev packages.
<thoreauputic> or reflect or whatever
<crimsun> maney_: hmm, it's installed fine here.
<helloyo> thoreauputic, i've worked it out, what i meant was that all my files in the home directory were accesible from the desktop
<crimsun> maney_: dpkg -S /usr/bin/kcmshell
<thoreauputic> helloyo: ok
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, yeah... do you know what that package is called?
<maney_> kdelibs-bin: /usr/bin/kcmshell
<maney_> it is result of dpkg -S /usr/bin/kcmshell
<crimsun> maney_: dpkg -l kdelibs-bin|grep ^ii
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: there may not be just one package.
<maney_> ii  kdelibs-bin    3.4.0-0pre1ubu KDE core binaries
<crimsun> maney_: paste the output of the following in #flood: apt-cache policy kdelibs-bin
<pro> uMkulu, how are you?
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, mm great sounds fun.
<pro> uMkulu, time?
<thoreauputic> pro: I believe uMkulu is now +q  :(
<pro> mmm, seems like it
<thoreauputic> pro: some controversy about bots yesterday
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, so what are u saying? how can i find out wich ones ill need?
<crimsun> maney_: hmm. Must have been updated within the past 6 hours.
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, i think i just need this one aclocal.m4 right?
<crimsun> maney_: sec, running dist-upgrade
<maney_> ah... so source mirror site have problem?
<raggedgentleman> cant i just dl this one file?
<maney_> ah?;;
<maney_> ok
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: why do you need that file? Are you trying to build from upstream cvs/svn?
<hayden> thanks for the java link crimsun
<crimsun> hayden: np
<pro> thoreauputic, i'll make a plan. but the staffer i need to speak to only wakes up later,
<crimsun> maney_: did you use apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, or dselect?
<pro> thoreauputic, but thanks, i was tring to look in his logs whats going on
<maney_> apt-get
<crimsun> k
<crimsun> (sec, dist-upgrade is still running)
<raggedgentleman> make
<raggedgentleman> cd . && /bin/sh /home/raggedgentleman/ccd2iso/missing --run aclocal-1.6
<raggedgentleman> /home/raggedgentleman/ccd2iso/missing: line 46: aclocal-1.6: command not found
<raggedgentleman> WARNING: `aclocal-1.6' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your
<raggedgentleman>          system.  You might have modified some files without having the
<raggedgentleman>          proper tools for further handling them.  Check the `README' file,
<raggedgentleman>          it often tells you about the needed prerequirements for installing
<raggedgentleman>          this package.  You may also peek at any GNU archive site, in case
<raggedgentleman>          some other package would contain this missing `aclocal-1.6' program.
<raggedgentleman> make: *** [aclocal.m4]  Error 1
<thoreauputic> pro: seems jdub, bob2 and daniels (?) don't want bots in the channel
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: please don't flood in here
<thoreauputic> raggedgentleman: I hope that was a mistake...
<raggedgentleman> yeah i didnt know it would send after apast
<membreya> lo thoreauputic :)
<AcidWolf> for some reason i cant seem to satisfy the dependencies for Bittorrent PPC
<AcidWolf> :(
<thoreauputic> membreya: hello - how's life in the sociopathic world?  ;-)
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: sudo apt-get install automake1.6
<membreya> emotionally detached :)
<membreya> but on the plus side I got squid up and running :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: makes sense
<membreya> :D
<thoreauputic> membreya: emotional detachment would be an advantage for getting squid running I would guess...
<membreya> integrate myself into a nerdy world, obtain the information required...and then bail with no remorse :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, yes, chameleon tactics...
<membreya> i am glad I got squid running though :)
<AcidWolf> i need some help
<AcidWolf>  Depends: python (>= 2.4) but 2.3.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed                  Depends: libwxgtk2.4-python but it is not going to be installed
<thoreauputic> membreya: glad to hear the detachment is not complete ;-)
<AcidWolf> i have both those packages installed
<crimsun> maney_: try running sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<AcidWolf> however it still says the dependencies are unmet
<AcidWolf> :(
<crimsun> maney_: using aptitude, I was able to install that package just fine
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, still same error even after installing that new package
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: why are you running make directly?
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: did you run ./configure first?
<maney_> crimsun, yes I'll
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: tried running sudo apt-get update then attempting the install again?
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, yeah i did, should i do it again, since i installed that new package?
<AcidWolf> yes i ahve thoreauputic
<membreya> thoreauputic: ....can you recommend any games?
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: yes
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: OK - just checking the obvious :)
<AcidWolf> any other suggestions
<thoreauputic> membreya: seduction is always fun, or cycling...
<thoreauputic> membreya: or both at once...
<membreya> I was talking about linux games, not real life ones :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, there's a difference ... didn't notice ;-)
<membreya> :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: linux is a game for me
<dbo> HI!
<thoreauputic> :)
<dbo> is everyone haveing a good day?
<dbo> GOOD!
<membreya> sadist thoreauputic
<[core] > hi!
<dbo> i need a p2p program that's in apt-get and will work out of the box
<thoreauputic> membreya: did you mean masochist?
<dbo> make the pain go away
<membreya> no...sadist
<membreya> dbo amule :)
<thoreauputic> hehe
<membreya> or just download azureus
<membreya> and I call you a sadist thoreauputic because you seem to enjoy taunting me
* thoreauputic hands membreya a 40 Kg UNIX manual
<membreya> ooooo revised compact edition :D
<thoreauputic> membreya: mwuhahaha !
<thoreauputic> membreya: yes, the Concise Edition :)
<membreya> it's actually just the index pages for the entire linux manual :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: actually it's the Microfiche edition - you need a Microfiche machine from 1975 to read it ;-)
<membreya> hahah :P
<membreya> using punch cards to operate it ?
<thoreauputic> of course
<thoreauputic> or jsut patch cords and toggle switches
<membreya> DIP switches :P
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, same error =o(
<zenrox> one more sucess storie for me
<zenrox> helll got his pc to take ubuntu
<zenrox> the ubuntu virus strikes agine
<thoreauputic> zenrox: well done :)
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: paste the error in #flood
<tokoloshi> speaking of virus, you guys worked in wnidows lately?
<thoreauputic> zenrox: what was the problem, in the end?
<zenrox> thoreauputic, /boot , /home , /
<zenrox> and swap
<membreya> tokoloshi: been about a week since I've been to windows
<zenrox> just needed /booy
<zenrox> err /boot
<AcidWolf> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<AcidWolf>   libwxgtk2.4-python: Depends: libwxgtk2.4 (>= 2.4.2.6ubuntu1) but 2.4.2.4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<AcidWolf> :(
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, and i did run ./configure again
<zenrox> AcidWolf,  your trying to install a progam that uses a hoary package
<AcidWolf> zenrox i have all the hoary repositiries anabled in /etc/apt/sources.list so shouldnt the dependencies be met automatically
<_bryan> just made the switch from Windows to ubuntu, can't find my second hdd. i tried 'mount hdb' and 'mount hdb1' but to no avail
<zenrox> AcidWolf,  did you do a dist-upgrade
<AcidWolf> or will it take a dist-upgrade
<zenrox> it will take a dist-upgrade
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: apt-get install libtool autoconf
<membreya> _bryan: does dmesg show it's been found?
<AcidWolf> no i havent done dist upgrade cause i am running on Apple G4 powerbook and haory runs extremely unstable for me on it
<zenrox> then un enable the hoary sorces
<_bryan> yup, it says: hdb: WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive
<zenrox> and stick with warty
<AcidWolf> so then if i wanted to use bittorrent in warty what would i have to do
<AcidWolf> ive tried alot of things
<membreya> _bryan: what command are you using to mount the drive?
<_bryan> eerr, i did 'mount /dev/hdb'
<zenrox> AcidWolf, i dont know wnay other way other then compiling it your self
<AcidWolf> ok
<hyphen> here's a super noob question for you guys
<thoreauputic> apt-get -t hoary install package   might work, but I haven't tried that on ubuntu
<hyphen> if i wanted to run a setup file in my cdrom with wine through a terminal, how would i do that?
<zenrox> thoreauputic, ya but mixing warty with hoary is asken for truble
<thoreauputic> zenrox: yes
<zenrox> hyphen, wine progam.exe
<hyphen> from any directory?
<zenrox> in the cdrom dir
<membreya> _bryan: you need to give it a mount point
<hyphen> how do i get there?  it doesn't have a letter assigned?
<thoreauputic> hyphen: else you would need the full path to the .exe
<tokoloshi> i assume warty and  hoary are 2 versions of ubuntu?
<hyphen> [sorry about the newbish question] 
<_bryan> ok
<zenrox> hyphen,  its ok
<_bryan> so, a mount point would be?
<thoreauputic> hyphen: hey, that's what the channel is here for
<hyphen> ;)
<zenrox> and some theratics
<hyphen> so what's the path to my cdroms?
<tokoloshi> _bryan, man mount     ( thats disgusting, thats why i learned the manpage for mount )
<membreya> _bryan: /mnt/(second harddrive) ..you will need to create a directory
<zenrox> err /media
<hyphen> ooh
<zenrox> hyphen, /media
<hyphen> sweet, thanks guys
<zenrox> cdrom1 and 2 etccc
<thoreauputic> zenrox: theratics? theatrics? ?
<zenrox> theatrics
<michael> Hi ! can someone help me? i del. the ubuntu HDD but now xp does not start up GRUB loading Error 22 is the message!
<zenrox> i think
<thoreauputic> ah I guessed corectly, as my French teacher used to say ... :)
<zenrox> michael,  reboot using the winxp cdrom and tell it to fix mbr
<pro> michael,  get the windows disk and fdisk /mbr
<azriel0184> if you only have XP on the system, boot the install cd, go to a recovery shell and type "fixmbr"
<zenrox> azriel0184,  thats it right thare
<pro> and michael, you took ubuntu off and want to run XP and you ask here for help? traitor
<michael> thanks a lot !! try it now !!! Michael
<zenrox> lol
<hyphen> argg
<hyphen> this is such a pain, wine says that maya 6.0 works, but it doesn't even run the setup properly
* thoreauputic runs michael out of town on a rail
<zenrox> hehehehehheheheh
<hyphen> it doesn't even run it at all
<zenrox> hyphen,  google it time maya 6.0 +linux
<_bryan> so the drive i want to mount has lots of important stuff on it, it's probably ntfs, so when i mount it as a ext3 am i going to loose all my data?
<hyphen> thats what i've been doing
<crimsun> _bryan: you can't mount ntfs as ext3
<hyphen> i just keep finding articles on maya working with redhat and fedora
<membreya> _bryan: it's PROBABLY NTFS?
<zenrox> read what thay are doing some of that will work execpt the rpm stuff
<membreya> how can you not know ?
<_bryan> ok 'it is ntfs'
<_bryan> better?
<membreya> _bryan: in my fstab file I have /dev/sda1       /media/temp    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<hyphen> that's what it's all about, rpms [whatever those are] .  i guess alias made a version for linux, but it only really works with redhat
<hyphen> and fedora
<crimsun> _bryan: I'm not sure why you'd try to mount a ntfs partition as any filesystem type other than ntfs...
<thoreauputic> _bryan: membreya is a self-confessed sociopath - humour him ;-)
<zenrox> hyphen,  you might try to compile the code your self
<hyphen> the wine source?
<membreya> and you're a glorified bum..what's your point thoreauputic
<zenrox> hyphen,  why not
<hyphen> because im a total newb, lol
<zenrox> lol
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, I've been promoted!
<_bryan> ok, sorry, i read the man wrong, i thought i could only mount ext2, ext3 and xfs
<_bryan> my bad
<membreya> yes thoreauputic ..you've been problems from bum to glorified bum :) you're almost human now
<zenrox> membreya,  ya your the uperclass bum
<membreya> erm
<membreya> problems = promoted
<thoreauputic> membreya: oh, no! Anything but that!
<membreya> damnit..stop multitasking Adam
<kuru_> someone helped me with this before and i can't seem to remember how it worked and can't get it to work again.. I can't seem to be able to burn cd's
<kuru_> thoreauputic: i think you were there ;)
<membreya> zenrox: if you choose to insult me ...do it properly.. it's "you're the upperclass bum" ...u
<kuru_> I remember it had something to do with -dev=0,0,0 since I have a cdrw and a dvd drive.. both my hdd's are scsi's but my cdrw and dvd's are atapi
<zenrox> membreya, ill try to rember that
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, thank you so much
<membreya> :)
<thoreauputic> zenrox: we need a grammar bot - membreya wil do nicely :)
<raggedgentleman> crimsun, it freekin works
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  i agreee
<membreya> :P
<membreya> people at work call me robot..so why not :(
<zenrox> hahahahahahhaha
* thoreauputic comforts membreya "There there, we're here for you..."
<kuru_> when I do 'cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus' I get 0,0,0     0) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD-ROM GDR8162B' '0015' Removable CD-ROM
<poxymox>  kuru_: Your dev-ID: cdrecord --scanbus
<crimsun> raggedgentleman: good to hear.
<kuru_> poxymox: eh?
<poxymox> nothing ... :-)
<zenrox> crimsun,  the ubuntu virus strikes ??
<crimsun> aye
<membreya> they wanted to call me bender (the robot from futurama) but then I enlightened them to the other connotations of the word :P
<kuru_> crimsun: i think you were the one who helped me last time?
* kuru_ promises to document it this time
* kuru_ feels really stupid
<crimsun> kuru_: with what, if I may ask?
<zenrox> membreya,  lol
<kuru> crimsun: with burning cd's
<zenrox> look we are building client tell
<crimsun> kuru: hmm, I don't remember helping anyone with cd burning, but what issues are you having?
<zenrox> every one has there fav ubuntu geek
<kuru> crimsun: it keeps saying that it can't open /dev/sg* , etc.
<crimsun> kuru: audio or data?
<membreya> zenrox: you mean clientele?
<kuru> crimsun: either
<zenrox> thx agine membreya
<zenrox> lol
<Benjamin_L> will firefox 1.0.1 make it into hoary ?
<zenrox> Benjamin_L,  probly
<crimsun> kuru: sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso
<crimsun> kuru: or, sudo cdrecord -audio -pad -dao dev=/dev/hdc *.wav
<kuru> crimsun: no no no.. that's not my problem ;)
<crimsun> kuru: the important part is that you use the correct /dev node
<Benjamin_L> ok, we'll see. hopefully macromedia will release a 64 bit version of their flash plugin anytime soon...
<zenrox> crimsun,  if its /dev/sg ant that a diferent protical
<zenrox> form apti
<kuru> maybe that's t
<kuru> it
<zenrox> from apit
<membreya> hopefully Benjamin_L :)
<kuru> crimsun: how do I know the correct dev node?
<crimsun> kuru: you don't need to use dev=0,1,0 or anything; that's the old method. With Linux 2.6, you're supposed to use the new semantics, i.e., /dev/hdX where X is your drive letter
<pro> kuru, what do you mean the device node?
<kuru> pro: ask crimsun ;) /dev/hd*
<crimsun> kuru: err, who's having the cd burning issue(s)?
<kuru> crimsun: I think I remember what the problem was.. it's exactly what you have described
* kuru wishes the cd-writing howto is updated
<crimsun> kuru: you can find out which device it is by: grep ATAPI /var/log/dmesg
<crimsun> for instance, on my current machine, it's hdc
<basse> hi, the ubuntu website is a bit messy.. could somebody tell me where I could get the currently used backgrounds that come with kubuntu?
<daniels> does anyone else here have a PCIE video card?  if so, would you mind grabbing http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/pcibustype.c, running gcc -o pcibustype pcibustype.c, then sudo ./pcibustype $(lspci -X | grep 'VGA compatible controller' | cut -f1 -d' '), and telling me what the output is?
<hyphen> another question, how do i edit my shell?
<hyphen> i guess i'm supposed to set an environment variable in the shell...just don't know how to get to it
<membreya> edit your shell? :|
<hyphen>  Your program might require some environment variable to be set properly in order to run successfully. In this case you need to set this environment variable in the Linux shell
<_bryan> I keep getting "mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt/hdb busy
<_bryan> "
<azriel0184> VARIABLE="value"
<hyphen> i know the syntax, they give the variable to set
<hyphen> i just don't know how to put it in the linux shell
<_bryan> but a 'mount' doesn't show hdb being mounted
<azriel0184> _bryan: cat /etc/mtab | grep /dev/hdb
<crimsun> _bryan: /dev/hdb is a device, not a partition. You can only mount partitions.
<azriel0184> ohh... right :)
<crimsun> _bryan: in other words, mount a partition on /dev/hdb such as /dev/hdb1
<_bryan> ahh
<azriel0184> ignore me _bryan
<_bryan> well that makes more sense
<hayden> where do xmms themes go?
<thoreauputic> hayden: ~/.xmms
<hayden> ok thanks
<_bryan> now it says i don't have the permissions necessary to view it
<_bryan> (it mounted)
<thoreauputic> hayden: ~.xmms/Skins in fact
<hayden> yep
<hayden> thanks
<thoreauputic> bah ~/.xmms/Skins
<hayden> lol
<crimsun> _bryan: you need to pass umask [and possibly uid and gid]  parameters to mount
<_bryan> :o
<_bryan> *brain explodes*
<membreya>     umask=0222      0       0
<azriel0184> or access it as root...
<_bryan> ok, im going to actually go read the whole manpage this time
<_bryan> thanks for all the help!
<thoreauputic> membreya: I'd be more permissive ( umask=002 )
<waseem> hi im using a coolpix nikon 3200 digital camera, and when i connect it to my computer, it only lets me import photos and not any of the .mov files
<thoreauputic> membreya: but then, as a bum, I'm allowed to be permissive...
<waseem> is there anyway i can manually import the .mov files??
<_bryan> so to unmount i do 'umount /dev/hdb1' right?
<membreya> :P
<waseem> anyone here that can help me
<scizzo> _bryan: unmount the mountpoint
<crimsun> _bryan: no, use the mountpoint, not the partition you mounted
<azriel0184> either way works doesnt it?
<_bryan> seems to have worked
<waseem> does anyone here know how to import everything from a usbdisk onto my computer?
<azriel0184> except umounting the /dev will umount all mounts of the /dev
<hayden> how do i extract a .tar.gz in Terminal?
<azriel0184> tar -xzf file.tar.gz
<johns^> hayden: tar xzvf *tar.gz
<_bryan> tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<crimsun> yes, you _can_ use the device, but that's a _bad_ idea if you have union mounts or bound mounts.
<membreya> hayden: with tar? :)
<azriel0184> membreya, no, with your head ;)
<membreya> :P
<hyphen> how do i edit the linux shell to add a variable?
<azriel0184> hyphen, VARIABLE_NAME="value"
<hyphen> ah
<azriel0184> eg. MEMBREYA="aussie"
<waseem> does anyone here know how to import everything onto your computer from a usb?
<hyphen> so i can just pop that into my terminal?  or is there an actual file i need to open?
<azriel0184> waseem, mount the usb drive?
<poxymox> hyphen: In Your  ~/.bashrc
<azriel0184> hyphen, no
<hyphen> ooh
<azriel0184> well, either way
<thoreauputic> azriel0184: MEMBREYA="sociopath" THOREAUPUTIC="bum"
<Amaranth> ooh, ubuntu-calendar-march
* Amaranth drools for a bit
<azriel0184> thoreauputic, AZRIEL="awesome" ;)
<azriel0184> or AZRIEL="humble"
<thoreauputic> AZRIEL="modest"
<Amaranth> AMARANTH=$DIETY
<membreya> azriel="self righteous"
<azriel0184> heh
<Amaranth> actually, i think this name has something to do with a god in hindu
<Amaranth> err, hindi
<waseem> azriel0184: is there a command i could type that would just automatically import everything from my camera onto my computer?
<azriel0184> me?
<azriel0184> its hebrew actually
<elvirolo> hi all!
<Amaranth> no, my name
<waseem> ...?
<azriel0184> waseem, dont think so, but try mounting the usb device with mount, then cp /mount/point/*
<waseem> the problem is it lets me import all the photos i want
<waseem> but none of the movies
<crimsun> (don't forget the destination)
<azriel0184> well yea...
<waseem> ok ive never mounted before since im so new to linux
<waseem> do you think you could walk me through it?
<azriel0184> mount /whatever/the/usb/is /media/usb; cp /media/usb/* ./
<azriel0184> something like that
<waseem> the name of the usb?
<tranceConscious> what is the hoary distribution and where do i get it for amd64???
<basse> so, are the background art of ubuntu downloadable anywhere? I'm doing one background and need as reference for coloring.
<waseem> like this /media/usbdisk/dcim/?
<elvirolo> i've got a strange prob with my hoary setup : after having chosen my DE in the login manager, an Xdialog window comes up (yeah, that ugly thing) and tells me : "Xsession: warning : unable to write to /tmp, X session may exit with an error" and then X.org just restarts ... I've (even) tried doing a chmod 777 on /tmp, and it still doesn't work ...
<elvirolo> could anyone help me ?
<thoreauputic> basse: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<elvirolo> tranceConscious: hoary is the developement version of Ubuntu
<tranceConscious> elvirolo: where do I get it from?
<basse> thoreauputic: sorry, I'm not actually running ubuntu myself :)
<elvirolo> tranceConscious: depends, what are you running now ?
<elvirolo> no ideas anyone ?
<fsc> is hoary updates overwriting sounds settings? i'm a duck in water
<membreya> tranceConscious: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/hoary-install-amd64.iso
<thoreauputic> basse: ah.... why not? ;-)
<tranceConscious> thanx
<basse> thoreauputic: well, I'm debian user.. and I see no reason to switch really.. especially when ubuntu is based on this :)
<membreya> ubuntu Pwns
<thoreauputic> OK basse, I'll let you off then ;-)
<membreya> as thoreauputic would say
<elvirolo> is there an X log I could access somewhere ?
<basse> thoreauputic: I am contributing a background tho .. :) if I find the current ones somewhere. the "holding hands" and if there are other.
<membreya> elvirolo: /var/log/ Xorg.0.log
<membreya> without the space between / and X :P
<elvirolo> membreya: thx
<elvirolo> :)
<thoreauputic> basse: there are a few here >> http://www.brisgeek.com/etiquette/downloads.html
<tranceConscious> membreya: is that the latest hoary release??
<membreya> tranceConscious: yes it is
<membreya> array 6
<thoreauputic> basse: but not the "brown" ones (these are pre-GIMP, I guess)
<tranceConscious> membreya: Any ideas about how to make my waveterminal 192L soundcard to work?
<basse> ok.. but it's getting there.. atleast I see the poses.
<basse> thanks.
<membreya> no idea
<thoreauputic> no worries
<basse> i have gimp palette for ubuntu.. that I managed to find from wiki (man it's messy)
<azriel0184> hey, what does does a usb drive show up as in /dev ?
<tranceConscious> anyone knows how to make waveterminal 192L work ?????
<crimsun> azriel0184: as a scsi mass storage, e.g. /dev/sda1
<tranceConscious> and how to make my usb modem work?
<_bryan> what would i use for 'gid' in mounting options
<thoreauputic> _bryan: probably 1000 or your user name
<elvirolo> strange, nothing seems wrong in the log ...
<elvirolo> could anyone help me?
<membreya> just use UID :P
<_bryan> ok
<membreya> don't listen to thoreauputic, he's becoming old and senile
<johnnybezak> hey guys i'm getting an error with rhythmbox when i try to play songs it says "Could not pause playback" and "could not open resource for writing"
<johnnybezak> anyone know what this could be
<thoreauputic> membreya: and humourless :)
<membreya> :P
<crimsun> _bryan: getent passwd $USER|awk -F: '{ print $4 }'
<crimsun> _bryan: whatever the output of that ^^ is
<johnnybezak> i knew it would be a bad idea restarting :P
<_bryan> i had my uid and umask, was just stuck on gid
<_bryan> beautiful
<_bryan> i got it :D
<_bryan> finally
<thoreauputic> crimsun: wow - that's a geeky way to get output you could eyeball from the 'groups' command :)
<thoreauputic> but looks impressive, I admit ;)
<crimsun> thoreauputic: granted, but getent is the portable method
<thoreauputic> OK ;-)
<_bryan> what's the right way to exit out of manpages?
<johnnybezak> q
<crimsun> 'q'
<membreya> lol :P
<johnnybezak> intuitive hey
<johnnybezak> :P
<thoreauputic> watch your 'p's and 'q's .....
<thoreauputic> sorry... lame
<_bryan> now i can stop ctrl-z'n out of them
<johnnybezak> hehe certainly was
<elvirolo> strange, my X server starts up, but i just doesn't load any DE ... i've looked thorouly through the log, and i still can't find the reason why...
* thoreauputic decides to keep his day job...
<membreya> http://www.wordorigins.org/wordorp.htm#mind%20your%20p's%20&
<membreya> there you go thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> looking :)
<Quarupt> when running kubunti, will i still get a system tray icon when updates are availible?
<Quarupt> Kubuntu*
<_bryan> mmmmmm
<_bryan> music
<_bryan> finally
<thoreauputic> membreya: very informative :)
<_bryan> thanks to all
<membreya> thoreauputic: I love that site :)
<membreya> etymology always interests me :)
<_bryan> you guys must get a million thanks a day
<thoreauputic> membreya: yeah, I can see one could spend much time browsing it
<_bryan> (or gals)
<thoreauputic> _bryan: nah, mostly we get abused by people like membreya
<membreya> :P
<_bryan> so, am i stuck in 1024x786 if there's no linux drivers for my video?
<membreya> thoreauputic: another good site is http://www.panikon.com/phurba/alteng/
<_bryan> everything is onboard via Asus P4R800-VM
<_bryan> ATI Radeon 9100 IGP
<crimsun> _bryan: hoary has a version of the ATI drivers that support hardware accelerated 3D
<crimsun> err, apologies.
<crimsun> the release notes say only 2D support
<crimsun> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.10.19.html
<f00f_bug> i seem to be having troubles with xmms... i cant seem to play any files, its says the sound card is blocked. the music player packaged with ubuntu works fine.. i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions
<crimsun> f00f_bug: change the output plugin to esound
<f00f_bug> crimsun: oh my, i could have swore i tried that! :] 
<thoreauputic> hypatia: someone with your nick comes here from Canada - travelling, or different person?
<basse> f00f_bug: !
<hypatia> thoreauputic: different person. Are you talking about hypa7ia?
<thoreauputic> ah - I see
<hypatia> thoreauputic: I've had this nick registered on freenode since 99 or so.
<thoreauputic> yes, hypa7ia indeed
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> :)
<hypatia> I don't think I've been here at the same time as hypa7ia, but people mention her/him :)
<thoreauputic> hypatia: her
<daniels> there can only be one
<hypatia> I would guess that, but some people occasionally refer to me as "him" as well, so I thought there was an outside possibility of there being a male version of this nick :)
<waseem> what is the bash command to delete a file/directory?
<hypatia> daniels: who is the fastest draw on nickserv kill, that's the question...
<thoreauputic> hypatia: and neither of you are from Alexandria :)
<hypatia> waseem: rm
<waseem> thanks hypatia
<hypatia> waseem: "rm -rf [directory name] " to delete a non-empty directory, but make sure you get [directory name]  right ;)
<hypatia> thoreauputic: first one there wins.
<waseem> hypatia: it does not prompt to me answer whether or not i am sure i want to remove a directory, but it does when i want to remove a file
<waseem> any reason for this?
<membreya> hypatia isn't it rm -Rf ?
<waseem> -rf worked for me
<tranceConscious> how do i upgrade warty to hoary with synaptic???
<membreya> tranceConscious: edit your /etc/apt/sources.lst and make all refs to warty > hoary
<hypatia> membreya: -r and -R both mean "recursive"
<thoreauputic> waseem: possibly you have an alias for rm that makes it rm -i
<membreya> force of habit to use -R :P
<thoreauputic> waseem: type ` alias` to see
<waseem> utic waseem: type ` alias` to see
<waseem> alias cp='cp -i'
<waseem> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<waseem> alias mv='mv -i'
<waseem> alias rm='rm -i'
<membreya> there u go :)
<membreya> they're all interactive :)
<waseem> hmm so what does it mean if i have an alias of rm -i
<tranceConscious> membreya: I 've had this question a long time now. Does that upgrade the kernel as well or do I have to do the kernel upgrade manually???
<waseem> like what made it an alias
<thoreauputic> waseem: -i means it asks each time
<hypatia> tranceConscious: In synaptics preferences, edit any of the http://...ubuntu.com lines that have warty in them
<waseem> but it didnt ask when i wanted to delete the directory
<hypatia> tranceConscious: change all occurences of 'warty' to 'hoary'
<hypatia> tranceConscious: that's the same as editing /etc/apt/sources.list directly.
<thoreauputic> waseem: no, because you used -rf and f "forces" it
<waseem> oh ok
<waseem> thanks
<thoreauputic> waseem: -rf should be used with care
<thoreauputic> for obvious reasons
<membreya> rm -rf / :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: don't even write it - someone might *do* it!
<membreya> :(
<Myrtti> indeed
* thoreauputic gives membreya six of the best
<Myrtti> /me slaps membreya around a bit with a good old Win98 install floppy pack
<waseem> membreya: i typed in rm -rf / and everythings screwing up
<tranceConscious> membreya: I 've had this question a long time now. Does that upgrade the kernel as well or do I have to do the kernel upgrade manually???
<tranceConscious> membreya: I 've had this question a long time now. Does that upgrade the kernel as well or do I have to do the kernel upgrade manually???
<waseem> oh my god
<waseem> whats happening
<hypatia> [danger]  "rm -rf ." and "rm -rf ~" are the more common lethal ones when you're not logged in as root...
<thoreauputic> heh... I guess most people wouldn't even know what "six of the best" means any more
<membreya> nope :P
<helloyo> i sure don't
<Myrtti> waseem: for real?
<hypatia> tranceConscious: if you've got linux-ARCH (eg linux-686, linux-k7, linux-powerpc) installed, the kernel will upgrade automatically.
<waseem> no
<Myrtti> phew
<waseem> but it would suck if i really did it, huh
<thoreauputic> waseem: I've seen it happen...
<membreya> can't find it in my etymology pages thoreauputic :P
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: me too
<waseem> that would really suck
<thoreauputic> membreya: schoolmasters used to say it - six cuts of the cane
<tranceConscious> hypatia: how do i check which linux-ARCH I 've got???
<waseem> if you have everything backed up it wouldnt be too bad because installing ubuntu isnt very hard
<membreya> ouch :P
<thoreauputic> uname -m
<Myrtti> a channel where I was on as a op had a rule that everyone that suggested doing rm -rf / to a newbie was banned for two weeks
<thoreauputic> tranceConscious: uname -m was for you
<waseem> this kind of reminds me, have any of you heard that aol_call that tells people over the phone to type something into the command line
<waseem> that deletes everything on their computer
<membreya> tranceConscious: cat /proc/version :)
<tranceConscious> i686
<hypatia> Myrtti: It'd be a violation of the Ubuntu community code of conduct I'd think (or at least, it doesn't sound considerate to me!)
<tranceConscious> does that mean that when I change my sources and do the upgrade the kernel will upgrade automatically?
<thoreauputic> tranceConscious: well, that's your answer
<hypatia> tranceConscious: check if you've got the linux-686 package installed.
<hypatia> tranceConscious: if so, yes. if not, install it and it will be upgraded in future.
<waseem> is there any way to manually stop a command?
<thoreauputic> waseem: ctrl -C
<membreya> waseem: ctrl_c
<waseem> like if i did accidently type in rm -rf /
<waseem> ok
<membreya> :P
<membreya> :|
<membreya> what have I done? :|
<membreya> lol
<membreya> hmmmm cat /proc/version gives gcc version 3.3.5 yet gcc -v gives gcc version 3.4.4
<thoreauputic> waseem: by the time you typed that, half your /etc/dir would be gone, probably
<waseem> haha ya...but its worth a shot i guess
<hyphen> omg
<hyphen> wine is giving me a headache
<membreya> hyphen: don't drink so much then
<membreya> or drink it with a glass of water on the side
<thoreauputic> waseem: yes, and I've seen a debian woody install resurrected from exactly that scenario
<hyphen> haha
<hyphen> cant get this damn thing to work properly
<hyphen> its making me sad in the pants
<waseem> ive grown to love linux.
<waseem> but i kinda hate it at the same time...
<membreya> mwuahaha another foolish convertee
<waseem> because a lot of the hardware i have doesnt work
<membreya> waseem: why because it makes your head work ?
<waseem> unless i type billions of commands
<Myrtti> hypatia: perhaps so, but we didn't want people shouting out "good" advices like that. Other good advices that deserved the giver to be banned were "alt+f4", "which one won, /quit or /part?", "goatse", "tubgirl" and etc.
<waseem> membreya: ya windows slowly makes everyone dumber and dumber
<waseem> its a big chance
<waseem> change*
<Myrtti> perhaps not for weeks, but for some time
<waseem> but some things are simply not compatible with linux
<membreya> hmmm I don't think linux itself has billions and billions of lines of code
<Myrtti> linux is the kernel, n'est pas?
<hypatia> Myrtti: Um, I don't what you're trying to tell me.
<hypatia> Myrtti: I'm not saying the banning would be against the code of conduct (although it might be).
<waseem> haha welll when you first see linux and someone working with it, you start to think in the billions range
<tranceConscious> I want to set up my ubuntu here in the office as a fileserver for my windows network. how do I create windows shares??? (I have all packages that say samba in synaptic)
<membreya> wow Myrtti ...www.goatse.cx is a site I haven't heard in ages :P
<hypatia> Myrtti: I'm saying that giving dumb/evil advice like "rm -rf /" would be!
<Myrtti> yes
<tranceConscious> and something else, is there a gui for configuring samba in x???
<hyphen> i got another question
<Myrtti> yet, some people seem to be childish enough to play around with something like that :->
<membreya> tranceConscious: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<membreya> other thing you can use to admin it is webmin
<hyphen> everytime i reboot, the nameservers i add get deleted
<hyphen> how do i get them to stay?
<waseem> the thing with linux is everything starts from scratch
<thoreauputic> tranceConscious: loats of info on http://ubuntuguide.org
<waseem> you need to isntall every driver
<helloyo> i have a fresh warty warthog install, and openoffice doesn't work (setup.bin not found)
<waseem> i still havent gotten my webcam and ipod to work
<thoreauputic> waseem: no you don't!
<membreya> waseem: good luck with your webcam :P
<waseem> and plugins for movies in browsers are external
<waseem> they dont play in the browser
<Hannes_> iPod is quite easy
<thoreauputic> waseem: I haven't needed to install *any* drivers on this machine
<waseem> hannes: would you mind help me set it up?
<azriel0184> i was at school once and we were setting up linux boxes and the teacher told me to remove linux from it and i thought right... "rm -rf /"
<azriel0184> its interesting to watch
<Hannes_> why to play media in a browser? It's ment to browse web pages, or?
<aspro> ipod with usb cord is a sinch, plug it in then modify gtkpod to see the auto-mounted location
<waseem> thoreauputic: the only thing that was simple was connecting my digital camera to my computer and importing photos
<waseem> other than that its difficult
<azriel0184> another good one is "rm -rfv /" [warning: dont do this]  :)
<Hannes_> or just "rm -rf *" in /
<thoreauputic> azriel0184: so you can watch the disaster unfold before your eyes?
<waseem> aspro: i downloaded gtkpod, and connected my ipod, but the system did not recognize it
<waseem> im gonna work with it tomorrow though
<azriel0184> thoreauputic, why not?
<aspro> usb cord?
<aspro> or firewire
<waseem> usb
<aspro> firewire takes some hassle
<membreya> waseem: that will teach you to be a yuppie with an iPod :P
<waseem> membreya: haha i know but i love the thing
<waseem> i did not get it because everyone else got one
<waseem> well at least i like to believe that
<thoreauputic> azriel0184: interesting in a twisted kind of way, yeah ... hehe
<aspro> ihave gotten every one (excl. photo) since gen 2
<stefanomasini> I just installed ubuntu. it didn't ask for a root password. how can I log in as root?
<azriel0184> well i had the computer and some free time... so why not...
<Hannes_> stefanomasini: sudo
<thoreauputic> stefanomasini: you don't - you use sudo
<azriel0184> i killed it half way through.... NOTHING worked... :P
<stefanomasini> ouch
<azriel0184> /bin is the first thing to go...
<thoreauputic> stefanomasini: with your user password
<stefanomasini> i didnt' try that...
<Hannes_> thoreauputic: 1159.22 < Hannes_> stefanomasini: sudo
<stefanomasini> thanks!
<waseem> when i set up my root password i just typed in passwd
<waseem> and then said su
<membreya> hmmm has anyone here gotten qtparted working?
<thoreauputic> Hannes_: yes, I'm a slow typist - your point?
<waseem> hahah
<Hannes_> thoreauputic: no, just tought you don't read anything
<thoreauputic> Hannes_: no, I'm just not a touch typist
<thoreauputic> Hannes_: while you were typing I was looking down
<Myrtti> nitpickers
<Myrtti> move on
<waseem> haha wow an argument over something so little
<topyli> heh
<thoreauputic> hmm... I wasn't arguing - merely explaining...
<topyli> this really is a premium channel for technical discussion :)
<YankDownUnder> Is beer technical?
<waseem> ok heres a stupid question, maybe one of you could answer it. I want to add nicotine to the panel, but i cant locate the file
<thoreauputic> can be...
<waseem> i usually just type it in the command line
<Myrtti> topyli: yes, quite good one. I've seen worse, lot worse. And you've probably tried those
<Myrtti> if I guess correctly
<waseem> any ideas on how i can add it to the panel?
<topyli> Myrtti: i'm only kidding :)
<Myrtti> topyli: perhaps, but there is a teeny weeny bit of truth in that
<helloyo> could some-one help me with my fresh 4.10 install? openoffice won't work
<Myrtti> no newbie bashing here
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: well, only occasionally, anyway ;-)
<mirak> why does ubuntu ppc on macintosh tries to install quik boot loader instead of Yaboot ?
<topyli> Myrtti: flames do burst on the best of channels and newsgroups and mailing lists, even #ubuntu
<topyli> natural
<Myrtti> topyli: and some channels are nothing but flamebaits
<Myrtti> try IRCNets #linux.fi
<Jergosh_S> Suppose I'm writing a Linux basics course for teachers and I want to include screenshots from Ubuntu (login screen etc), since I recommend it. Do I have ask for permission (and whom)?
<Myrtti> first class newbie bashing
<azriel0184> Myrtti, sorry, but you will always get newbie bashing
<thoreauputic> helloyo: have you tried typing, in  a terminal  ` oowriter` ?
<topyli> Myrtti: i'm on #linux.fi right now. it doesn't have much to do with linux
<azriel0184> and what sort of support do ou get if you know what you rar doing?
<helloyo> thoreauputic, yep, it says setup.bin cannot be found, and it isn't there
<thoreauputic> hmmm
<helloyo> remove it, and download it?
<thoreauputic> helloyo: same if you type ` openoffice` ?
<Myrtti> well, as always, your mileage may vary
<helloyo> thoreauputic, yeah
<waseem> ok I have a  TI-89 Titanium, how do i transfer programs onto the calculator using the TI connect program?
<topyli> Myrtti: #linux.fi is a bunch of old friends chatting away. if you bother them with a linux question, they will make an example out of you :)
<thoreauputic> helloyo: try ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure openoffice.org `
<helloyo> thoreauputic, still the same
<waseem> does anyone here use the Texas Instruments calculators?
<Myrtti> topyli: I'd leave that smiley off, or change it to :-/
<helloyo> it only updated the dictionary
<thoreauputic> helloyo: hmm ... sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org
<Myrtti> well, it's a good thing I've found other ways of asking assistance with my computer problems
<thoreauputic> helloyo: worth a shot..
<topyli> ooh! there's an interesting note in the release notes for gnome-games 2.10: in iagno, "the AI player no longer cheats". and how i've wondered about my poor success ;)
<helloyo> thoreauputic, yeah, will that download it?
<thoreauputic> helloyo: no, just reinstall it from cache
<Myrtti> ok, time to go to crocery store
<thoreauputic> unless you've wiped the cache of course...
<Myrtti> ta-ta, folks
<thoreauputic> bye Myrtti
<topyli> Myrtti: yeah, forget #linux.fi unless you joined the channel two years ago or something. its name is deceiving, it has (d)evolved into something completely different
<waseem> Hi, Im using a TI-89 Titanium, what program do I use to transfer programs onto the calculator? Should I just download the TI connect software for mac?
<eric> lu all
<airox> hi eric
<azriel0184> waseem, you might be able to force it to run on linux... dunno though
<eric> they debian is not ubuntu
<eric> i just want to use linux .. can i without fighting ?
<aspro> ....
<airox> waseem: http://tilp.info/ check that site out
<airox> ?
<thoreauputic> eric: you tried #debian, I'm guessing...
<eric> :)
<topyli> eric: using linux is easier if you don't fight it :)
<thoreauputic> eric: you won't have to fight here
* airox punches eric 
<eric> ok so i'll stay here
* topyli gives eric a potion of extra healing
<thoreauputic> eric: if you're using ubuntu, yes, welcome
<waseem> ok well i downloaded the mac program onto my computer
<waseem> now how do i force it to work?
<airox> ...
<thoreauputic> waseem: give it a stern lecture?
<topyli> waseem: is it source?
<waseem> topyli: .dmg file
<airox> waseem: http://www.ticalc.org/pub/unix/
<waseem> thanks
<topyli> waseem: you need source, mac binaries won't work
<waseem> airox: there are a bunch of files, but no TI connect software
<waseem> do you know where i can get that
<eric> i think a lot of person install debian just to say " i use debian " not really to use it . so the question is what are they doing on debian. do they run programs ? :))
<airox> waseem: http://tilp.info/about.html
<membreya> eric: I run ubuntu because I prefer my machine to be stable :) ...and I have no real need for windows because I don't play most of the games
<eric> they just wach the screen and say " yes it's debian"
<airox> eric: I guess they run servers then ?
<airox> :)
<eric> maybe :)
<helloyo> how do i change the resolution of gdm?
<airox> helloyo: gdm or X ?
<topyli> eric: there are lots of reasons to run debian. for example, it's the best distribution. :) ubuntu is just a nicer way to run up-to-date debian without the worries of unstable
<eric> membreya : there is a lot of games on linux platform too
<membreya> helloyo: System > Preferences > Screen resolution
<helloyo> membreya, yeah, its fine in gnome, but gdm is set too high
<membreya> eric: I like the little mindless games that linux has :)
<membreya> edit your xorg.conf then ?
<thoreauputic> membreya: that makes sense...
<eric> i love Enemy territory i play it every nite
<membreya> shush thoreauputic :)
<eric> the best free online game i think
<thoreauputic> membreya: ;-)
<topyli> eric: ET is free?
<airox> topyli: yep
<eric> i don't know wich licence they use
<topyli> hmm. i had no idea :)
<eric> but you can download and play for free
<eric> but it's not the right channel to talk about enemy territory :)
<eric> just shut up
<topyli> heh
<waseem> airox: http://tilp.info/downloads.html there are two files i can download from
<waseem> whcih one should i choose?
<airox> waseem: I guess both.
<waseem> how do i open the .tar.gz files?
<azriel0184> waseem, either with file-roller or tar -xzf
<waseem> waseem@waseem:~/Desktop$ ./configure tilp-6.77
<waseem> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<waseem> i dont understand, it should be finding tilp-6.77
<thoreauputic> waseem: you need to cd to the directory created by the untarring
<goldfish_> waseem: Did it download to the Desktop directory?
<goldfish_> yes
<waseem> yes
<goldfish_> what he said
<waseem> its in the Desktop
<waseem> waseem@waseem:~/Desktop$ ls
<waseem> 2002_mbs.pdf  javambs82802_17390.zip  tilp-6.77
<waseem> JavaMBS       tilp-1.tar.gz           tilp.tar.gz
<waseem> waseem@waseem:~/Desktop$
<goldfish_> yah, ignore that
<goldfish_> cd tilp-6.77
<waseem> oh ok thanks goldfish
<ceu> can I use firefox 1.0.1 from hoary on warty?
<goldfish_> waseem: thoreauputic's suggestion :)
<waseem> haha i mean, thanks toreauputic
<ceu> warty-backports doesn't include the latest firefox version :-(
<thoreauputic> waseem: team effort ;)
<waseem> right.
<jdub> ceu: you're better off upgrading to hoary
<jdub> ceu: but if you've used backports on warty, then you're better off installing from scratch
<eric> ceu : download the firefox web site version
<airox> Yeah, just download the binary from mozilla.or
<airox> g
<waseem> 2. Type `make' to compile the package.
<waseem> waseem@waseem:~/Desktop/tilp-6.77$ make
<waseem> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<waseem> what should i target?
<thoreauputic> ceu: unless you are in the habit of clicking on "update your paypal details!" links, you probably don't need the latest security update for firefox
<airox> heheh thoreauputic
<airox> secunia test ? :)
<ceu> thoreauputic: I don't like non having the latest security fix :-)
<waseem> anyone know what i should type in?
<thoreauputic> waseem: did ./configure run?
<waseem> ya its done
<ceu> is it difficult to obtain a deb package from firefox sources?
<ceu> or it's already debianized?
<eric> you dot not have to debianized it
<thoreauputic> waseem: did you read the README or INSTALL files in the package? Might be a different installation command...
<eric> just download the binary it will run perfectly
<waseem>   2. Type `make' to compile the package.
<waseem> thats what it says
<waseem> and i did that
<thoreauputic> odd.. it can't find a makefile
<eric> we're talking about firefox not internet explorer
<waseem> ah so i guess it wont install then?
<waseem> wait
<waseem> there is a Makefile.am
<waseem> and a Makefile.in
<thoreauputic> waseem: have you installed build-essential?
<waseem> not that i know of
<waseem> how do i do that
<thoreauputic> waseem: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> waseem: do it
<thoreauputic> waseem: gives you a sane build environment
<waseem> its already been installed
<thoreauputic> hmm
<waseem> wait
<waseem> do i need to be root?
<waseem> to type make?
<thoreauputic> no
<waseem> Type "make", "make install" (requires the root privileges).
<waseem> thats in the readme
<waseem> not in the install file though
<thoreauputic> for make install you need root privileges, but not to compile (make)
<waseem> oh ok
<waseem> so any ideas on what i cand o?
<waseem> do*
<thoreauputic> waseem: ./configure gave no errors?
<waseem> let me read over it
<thoreauputic> there should be a config.log or something there
<waseem> No package 'ticables' found
<waseem> that is the only thing that i found that seemed weird
<waseem> but i dont think that should have an affect on the installation
<thoreauputic> waseem: and it didn't end with "exiting with error 2 " or something similar?
<waseem> thoreaputic: no
<thoreauputic> waseem: well, I don't know why it hasn't found a usable makefile... odd indeed
<waseem> well, maybe this might be the problem
<waseem> there were two files i needed to download
<waseem> i downloaded them both
<waseem> but i didnt untar the other one
<waseem> do i need to do that?
<thoreauputic> waseem: possibly you are doing it in the wrong order, if this one depends on the other (guessing)
<waseem> hmm well i tried to untar the other one
<waseem> no errors
<waseem> but there is no new folder on the Desktop
<thoreauputic> waseem: from what you said, you don't yet have an actual Makefile
<waseem> it has a Makefile.am and a Makefile.in
<thoreauputic> waseem: is there a mess of files instead?
<waseem> no
<thoreauputic> waseem: yes but not the actual makefile
<waseem> oh
<thoreauputic> waseem: are ther any instructions on the website?
<waseem> http://tilp.info/downloads.html
<waseem> not any that i found
<thoreauputic> waseem: otherwise it's time to hone your g00gle Sk1LLz
<waseem> agh ok
<waseem> so should i search for a makefile?
<thoreauputic> no
<waseem> or the program?
<thoreauputic> search for other people who have tried the procedure
<thoreauputic> e.g. in google groups
<lunitik> waseem: any reason you aren't getting it via synaptic? 'sudo apt-get install tilp'  :/
<lunitik> waseem: it says right on the site that its in the archive!
<waseem> let me try that
<thoreauputic> lunitik: argggh - I didn't know it was available! Thanks
<waseem> omfg
<waseem> lunitik: thanks, that saved me a lot of time
* thoreauputic beats himself for forgetting apt-cache search
<lunitik> waseem: funny how reading usually does do that...
<waseem> haha dont make fun of me
<waseem> im new to this
<waseem> windows made everything too easy
<airox> ;)
<lunitik> thoreauputic: from the download site he just pasted:  'For Debian packages, they are on the CDs/Internet.'
<lunitik> ie, in apt....
<thoreauputic> lunitik: oh - so even more obvious then...
<lunitik> thoreauputic: yeah...
<lunitik> waseem: windows makes nothing easier... except maybe getting spyware and the such... you're just more used to it... trust me, when you get used to Debian, you will think Windows is braindead...
<Blackice1963> lol
<goldfish_> hehe
<goldfish_> yes, windows will become your hate in life
<goldfish_> And you will hate Bill Gates.
<Blackice1963> thats right lol
* thoreauputic nods agreement with lunitik
<Blackice1963> deb is the best
<Kaww> www.otomotivshow.com   WEBSITE HOSTING RESELLER
<daniels> sigh
<eric> jesus_ is now known as jesus_detached : muhahah : are you really jesus muhahaha
<eric> do you met him ?
<eric> muhahah
<topyli> jesus rules
<snowblink> website design winners are up. I like Brad's. I wonder how long before they implement.
<topyli> i assume the hoary installer won't autodetect serial devices like irda dongles?
<FeliXDZ> Hello. I dist-upgraded to hoary and it appears I have lost my sound. Is this unusual?
<waseem> ok im trying to transfer a program onto my calculator
<Moiana> greetings!
<waseem> but it doesnt recognize the .zip file
<Moiana> is there a way to restore the functionality of pressing CTRL+ALT+[F1-F12]  to switch to the console virtual terminals?? I am using Ubuntu Hoary with x.org, but I cant figure how to switch to console now
<HrdwrBoB> Moiana: it's the sam
<HrdwrBoB> e
<waseem> ok how do i make the computer recognize my ti89 so that tilp will work
<Moiana> HrdwrBoB : I press CTRL+ALT+F1, it doesnt send me back to the console. I know of at least one other person who has had the same problems (he was running Ubuntu packages on top of a Debian system)
<waseem> how do i unzip a file
<HrdwrBoB> hrm ok
<goldfish_> waseem: unzip
<HrdwrBoB> have you looked at bug reports?
<HrdwrBoB> there might be a big files
<HrdwrBoB> bug filed
<HrdwrBoB> if not, file one :)
<Moiana> waseem: check if you have the "unzip" program by trying to execute it. If you don't, apt-get install unzip :)
<waseem> goldfish_: ya i just tried that
<goldfish_> work?
<waseem> exit
<biatche> i wanna give ubuntu a try... is it better to begin with hoary or warty?
<netpuppy> does the default ubuntu amd64 kernel contain any patches?
<thoreauputic> biatche: warty
<netpuppy> or is it a plain vanilla?
<waseem> hmm my computer does not seem to be recognizing my calculator
<lunitik> netpuppy: yes, it contains a few patches etc.
<waseem> do i need to mount it?
<topyli> netpuppy: the ubuntu kernels have many patches
<Moiana> HrdwrBoB : looking for bugtrack on homepage to do that :)
<thoreauputic> biatche: hoary is still in development
<goldfish_> biatche: hoary isnt stable until april, so maybe warty , but alot of ppl are running hoary with no problems already
<netpuppy> topyli, where can I find them?
<topyli> netpuppy: dunno, debian has a package called debian-patches or something, but i don't think ubuntu has one
<waseem> ...
<waseem> anyone please help
<lunitik> waseem: most people aren't familier with tilp, I haven't even considered plugin a T1 calc to my computer... don't see the point really   :/
<thoreauputic> waseem: look at the output of dmesg after you plug it in and see what it's recognised as
<biatche> warty looks like it has lots of out of date stuff... hrm... but hrm, how does ubuntu maintain their package tree? they throw in latest stuff? well... for instance, gcc = 3.3.4 in warty... there gcc 3.4.3 for warty?
<soulhack> the basic installation guide, from WinXP to Ubuntu, where can I find this? Is it this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2005-02-28.6671204877
<topyli> biatche: no, warty has what warty has
<waseem> thanks thoreauputik
<lunitik> netpuppy: you should be able to find info in the docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-image-`uname -r`/
<thoreauputic> biatche: if you want the latest, hoary
<biatche> is hoary buggy?
<topyli> probaly :)
<lunitik> biatche: not really.
<goldfish_> soulhack: the installaton cd is fairly straight forward
<biatche> ok hmm..
<topyli> biatche: the "preview" of warty should be out this wednesday, so i guess it's in pretty good shape by then
<biatche> u mean hoary
<topyli> biatche: i mean hoary of course
<goldfish_> heh
<soulhack> i am completely new to linux, so I did have some troubles with getting stuff right to be honest.
<lunitik> biatche: imo, its no more unstable than warty right now... most packages contained are getting stable upstream etc.
<soulhack> I didnt find any guide on the cd
<topyli> soulhack: all the docs are at the website
<soulhack> yea, i am looking atm
<johnnybezak> have any of you guys tried out beagle on ubuntu?
<goldfish_> soulhack: oh right, sorry
<lunitik> soulhack: 'throw in the cd, restart, follow instruction, make custom partitioning to account for windows'...
<topyli> windows who?
<lunitik> johnnybezak: I have successfully avoided Mono so far...
<lunitik> topyli: shutup
<soulhack> okay, when i dl ubuntu- i rar the stuff into a folder and burn it on disk, right? Then i have the install-CD?
<lunitik> :P
<johnnybezak> lunitik: haha
* topyli shuts up
* lunitik pats topyli "good boy"
<thoreauputic> soulhack: no, you burn the iso as is
<goldfish_> soulhack: you burn the iso
<topyli> oh, I can't hold it! i've never been quiet for such a long time!
<lunitik> topyli: haha... I have that problem too  :P
<thoreauputic> soulhack: "burn as image" or similar
<soulhack> ah, my winRAR is set to open ISO-Files when i click them- never realized it was an ISO-file, that helps a lot
<topyli> hmm. winrar is developing an intelligence that scares me :)
* lunitik would have thought the '.iso' thing would be a good hint  *hides*
<error_29> thoreauputic - re burning images -- do you happen to know if choosing "disc-at-once" vs "track-at-once" makes a difference?
<soulhack> well, windows have this little thing that removes filendings unless enabled ;)
<lunitik> error_29: not when there is only one file...
<error_29> reason I ask is, while ubuntu installs fine from my discs, other debian distros have not, on my laptop
<topyli> error_29: might be the smart installer
<thoreauputic> soulhack: windows has many "little things" of that helpful kind </sarcasm>
<soulhack> haha
<soulhack> how big partition do i need for Ubuntu?
<lunitik> soulhack: 1.7 gigs
<StoffBox-Steve> Hi :D
<lunitik> StoffBox-Steve: hi
<error_29> topyli, smart installer?
<soulhack> okay, 7gb (my old windows partition) is overkill?
<lunitik> soulhack: recommend at least 3 though
<thoreauputic> soulhack: give yourself a few gigs extra...
<lunitik> soulhack: else there is no room for play, thats no good  :P
<topyli> soulhack: my HUGE installation is 4.6G but the default install should fit in 2 or so
<lunitik> soulhack: sorta... would be ok though
<thoreauputic> soulhack: 7gig is OK
<soulhack> i want play, so i'll go with my old 7gig
<error_29> 7 gigs!
<soulhack> i've got plenty!
<FeliXDZ> Since dist-upgrading to hoary I have been listening to the sound of silence...
<thoreauputic> soulhack: 10 or 15 would be nicer
<topyli> error_29: perhaps the good folks at ubuntu have injected extra smartness to debian-installer
<lunitik> topyli: its exactly 1.7 gigs.... trust me... its one of the first things I check out with new distro's... ;P
<topyli> ok :)
<lunitik> topyli: not really... they hide like half the options, but thats about it...
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: try restarting  :/
<soulhack> i should remove windows before installing Ubuntu, right?
<topyli> well then it might indeed be the cd's
<FeliXDZ> Not the Simon and Garfunkel version but rather no noise comes out my speakers. They worked well in Warty.
<error_29> (me, I used my extra drive space to set up extra partitions so I could "reinstall" ubuntu without removing what I've got.  5 gigs each seems ok for now)
<lunitik> soulhack: nah... no need
<waseem> Ok, in the FAQ for tilp, it shows me what to do for the following question i have
<topyli> soulhack: if you don't need windows, the installer will remove it
<waseem> Q: Ok, tilp works now, but I get this error when I try to access the calc :
<FeliXDZ> lunitik, Do you mean rebooting or something else?
<soulhack> ah, awesome.
<waseem> Msg: Timeout occured while reading to the device.
<waseem> Cause: Check that your link cable is plugged and/or the calculator is ready.
<waseem> System: Permission denied (errno = 13)
<waseem> A: Check nodes permissions (/dev/ttySx).
<thoreauputic> soulhack: you won't get any argument about removing windows here...
<waseem> there is not directory for that though
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: yes... thats what I mean... it seems to fix most sound issues... as annoying as it may be  :/
<waseem> any ideas?
<soulhack> i want windows as far gone as possible
<soulhack> it's like pop-music
<soulhack> once you get fed up
<soulhack> you never wanna hear it again
<waseem> ...can any of you guys help with my problem?
<StoffBox-Steve> ;) soulhack
<FeliXDZ> I have been checking the forums.It seems to be a common problem. lunitik I have already rebooted more than once.
<error_29> I see, topyli... but weirdly, this only happens with my laptop.  Maybe a flaw with my cd-rom; other debian stuff insists the drive isn't mounted, even though it's been installing from that drive all along
<topyli> soulhack: well, just install ubuntu and tell it to use all your space
<lunitik> soulhack: the installer, by default I think, will get rid of it...
<soulhack> neato
<topyli> error_29: your cd uses a module that most installers don't load, or the install kernels don't have
<waseem> blah ill figure out the problem tomorrow night
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: shitty... your in audio group? ('groups' to check) ... module is loaded? ('lsmod | grep snd' to check)
<waseem> good night people
<topyli> maube
<lunitik> you're*
<thoreauputic> waseem: if all else fails, see if there's a man page ;)
<topyli> thoreauputic: man pages are the very last resort? ;)
<thoreauputic> topyli: there was an ironic element in my suggestion...  ;-)
<FeliXDZ> I'll check those. thanks for the tips lunitik .
<topyli> yah
<error_29> ah hah-- thanks topyli.  So basically, if I hadn't sheerly by accident, tried ubuntu first on this laptop, I wouldn't have gotten linux on here at all (no floppy)
<topyli> error_29: you should find out what the module is, so you can find and load it, if you choose to install another distro one day
<topyli> however that is done, i don't know :)
<FeliXDZ> I am still in the audio group (dist-upgrade shouldn't affect that anyway)...
<lunitik> topyli: google, and modprobe
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: ok... module listed in lsmod | grep snd?
<theine> hi, do ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile get sourced when gnome starts up?
<FeliXDZ> I have lots of snd modules. Am I looking for a particular one?
<theine> they don't, do they?
<error_29> thanks topyli; I really want to be able to do a minimum install of debian from a disc, on the extra partitions I made just for that purpose, so I can try to build and learn linux gradually
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: snd_somethingthatsoundsfamilier
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: whats your sound card?
<FeliXDZ>  Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<thoreauputic> theine: /etc/bash.bashrc  I think
<thoreauputic> theine: system wide
<topyli> lunitik: google will probably tell how to load a module in different installers like anaconda and debian-installer, yes
<FeliXDZ> my lsmod: snd                    50276  8 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pc
* StoffBox-Steve wtf 15.8Kb/s arg i kill my neighbor ....
<topyli> lunitik: you do have a more difficult problem if the install kernel doesn't have the module though :)
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: probably 'snd_intel8x0' or simular then...
<theine> thoreauputic: ok, but i would really need to set user specific environment variables
<FeliXDZ> Its there. snd                    50276  8 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pc
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: ok cool... cept, but, then there is no logical reason for it not to work  :/
<FeliXDZ> As I say worked in Warty.  Myserious. It seems to be happening to a few people judging by the forums.
<thoreauputic> theine: .bashrc is for non-login shells, IIRC
<FeliXDZ> Mysterious I mean.
<lunitik> topyli: search google.com/linux for model and 'module'... then just modprobe what you find out it is  :/
<error_29> topyli, are you by any chance directing comments at lunatik that you intended to ref my cd problems?
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: here, restarting fixed it... not sure why that isn't working there.
<theine> thoreauputic: yes, but if i set an environment variable in ~/.bashrc, for example firefox doesn't know of it when launched from the gnome menu, does it?
<lunitik> error_29: no... those were for me
<hyphen> im back and im getting closer to getting it to work!#)($*#$!@#$
<error_29> ah, ok, ...
<thoreauputic> theine: I guess not
<topyli> error_29: i'm trying to talk to two people at the same time, with varying success :)
<lunitik> theine: .bashrc only sets bash environment... .xinitrc
<error_29> I figured!
<FeliXDZ> I'll try a restart again. But I can't see it working.
<theine> lunitik: .xinitrc... thanks
<FeliXDZ> Back in a minute.
<lunitik> FeliXDZ: fingers crossed though  ;)
<lunitik> theine: that and .xsession ... both are read during X startup..
<FeliXDZ> I will stand on one foot and make some magical incantations
<lunitik> or at least... they're supposed to be...
<topyli> i thought startx reads xinitrc and xdm reads xsession?
<topyli> might be mistaken
<thoreauputic> topyli: in debian I think startx will read .xsession
<soulhack> installing ubuntu, that is done through DOS, right?
<soulhack> booting from disc
<error_29> alright, so my hat's off to ubuntu's smart installer.  Just wish it were smart enough to know not to keep looking for non-existant floppy drives!
<topyli> thoreauputic: ah. smart
<theine> lunitik: well, it's worth a try, although I know that ~/.Xmodmap is not sourced at gnome startup although it's supposed to be as well I guess...
<thoreauputic> gdm only uses .xsession for the "system session" AFAIK
<topyli> soulhack: hell no :)
<soulhack> oh
<lunitik> topyli: X is started via /etc/X11/Xsession.d ... which calls these files... both gdm and startx do this/
<looksaus> any powerpc users here?
<topyli> ok
<soulhack> through windows?
<looksaus> I have a problem running tomboy on my ibook..
<johnnybezak> looksaus: yep
<soulhack> or is there something i need to dl to install?
<topyli> soulhack: you boot the cd, and the installer comes up. it's linux-based
<lunitik> looksaus: compiled yourself... or via archive?
<looksaus> universe
<looksaus> (or is it multiverse?)
<soulhack> topyli, that doesnt help me since i never used linux before :)
<lunitik> looksaus: right first time  ;)
<soulhack> but i figure it's quite automatic
<thoreauputic> soulhack: set bios to boot from CD - the istall program runs from the CD
<topyli> soulhack: just get the cd and boot. you may want to read (or even print) some documentation first
<thoreauputic> *install
<looksaus> johnnybezak, are you using tomboy?
<lunitik> soulhack: you're over thinking this... just throw the CD in, and hit enter a few times.
<johnnybezak> looksaus: nope sorry
<soulhack> haha, okay.
<lunitik> soulhack: seriously, if you don't want Windows... thats a pretty safe way to install Ubuntu/
<looksaus> do you feel like trying it out?
<looksaus> it might be nice to have a possible bug confirmed by another ppc user...
<topyli> looksaus: tomboy is crashing on me :(
<looksaus> topyli, on x86 or ppc?
<topyli> i386 though
<lunitik> soulhack: yet its considered one of the hardest installs around... I had my aunts dog install it once  :P
<soulhack> haha, really? well, I am not worried about the installation when it's going
<thoreauputic> soulhack: in fact the mythology says even installing debian could be done by a chicken ;) peck on the enter key... (not *quite* true, but close
<topyli> soulhack: you just need to know where you are and which languages you prefer :)
<soulhack> i'd be happy (or some closely related feeling to happy) if my computer crashed because then I can focus on my studies for once
<lunitik> soulhack: only part I had to help with was username and hostname... his paws were too big  :(
<topyli> soulhack: you need win98
<soulhack> win98?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: of course he installed Mutt for mail ;-)
<topyli> if you want it to crash more often :)
<soulhack> lol
<hyphen> i got a question if anyone's willing to listen :P
<soulhack> winxp does that quite good too
<soulhack> no big difference, really
<lunitik> soulhack: he's being sarcastic... WIndows 98 was infamous for crashing when you least wanted it to.
<topyli> hyphen: ask away
<soulhack> yea :)
<hyphen> well i just installed wine
<topyli> lunitik: yeah, the SE fixed a lot but it still sucks
<hyphen> when i run 130.218.100.5
<soulhack> i just thought (because i've been playing around in litestep, heh) that i needed win98 to install linux (ok, flame away!)
<lunitik> topyli: impossible for a DOS based system to not suck.
<hyphen> er the wine ~/filename
<HiddenWolf> soulhack: it's still the fastest possbiel configuration for old machines tho. :)
<hyphen> it runs alright, then i get a windows blank error msg
<lunitik> soulhack: you just need a restart button  :/
<hyphen> and the installer opens up, but it says "invalid package"
<hyphen> any clue as to what i'm doing wrong?
<topyli> hyphen: which installer is that?
<hyphen> its for maya 6.0
<topyli> not everything works on wine
<hyphen> alias wavefront
<lunitik> hyphen: have you checked to see whether Maya is supported in Wine? I'd bet money it isn't.
<hyphen> $ sudo wine /media/cdrom0/maya/setup.exe
<hyphen> lunitik: the wine website said it was
<lunitik> hyphen: you realize there is a Linux version of Maya
<hyphen> it was listed under the apps database
<hyphen> yeah, but that runs in redhat and i can't find it anywhere :(
<lunitik> hyphen: what was its level of support?
<hyphen> not sure
<topyli> i have a windows pc. it's still the best platform for running windows programs :)
<hyphen> 1 i think
<hyphen> yeah as much as i love this ubuntu setup, i'm thinking that i'll have to go back to windows
<topyli> hyphen: they're not exclusive you know
<soulhack> what boot-locale should i use for burning my ubuntu-image? (i dont know what it means)
<hyphen> whats not exclusive?
<lunitik> hyphen: it doesn't say its supported at all... just is listed.
<topyli> hyphen: linux and windows
<thoreauputic> boot-locale??
<hyphen> lunitik: why would they list if it isn't supported?
<soulhack> beats me
<lunitik> hyphen: because someone wanted feedback usually.
<hyphen> topyli: i wasn't sure how to do two oses on one hd
<hyphen> ahh
<topyli> hyphen: just salvage an old pc and put win98 on it. throw away monitor and keyboard, then run the box via VNC on linux.
<hyphen> i had win98 and redhat running together once, but redhat gave me that option
<thoreauputic> soulhack: there's usually a 'raw" or "image" burning option, even in windows...
<topyli> hyphen: you can also dual boot with ubuntu
<hyphen> sorry about my newbness, but what's vnc?
<lunitik> soulhack: what app are you using?
<soulhack> NERO 6.3
<hyphen> ahh
<soulhack> i've never used it before
<StoffBox-Steve> ahhhh i hate this fucking windows maschines .... my neighbor has a new tro/virus .. and use 100% of the network *grrrrrrrrrr*
<soulhack> but figured to burn an iso-image i needed to use something that's not the windows raw function
<lunitik> soulhack: ahh... never used that... ever used burn4free... its nice... and has never failed me... just have to click 'burn iso' and voila
<hyphen> topyli: so i'd be controlling 2 boxes through 1?
<topyli> hyphen: it's a bit like pc anywhere on windows (i guess)
<soulhack> where can i dl it?
<hyphen> ahh
<topyli> hyphen: the other box's desktop is in a window on your main desktop
<hyphen> hrmm
<coroner> soulhack, i only just joined, forgive me if im off subject, are you trying to burn an iso using nero ?
<hyphen> ooh, but i imagine that it'd be much slower
<soulhack> coroner, yes
<soulhack> is that bad?
<topyli> hyphen: yes. no quake3 :)
<coroner> nah its fine, ill help you if you like
<hyphen> haha
<soulhack> coroner, yes, well, i think i did it already
<soulhack> or, it's burning
<lunitik> soulhack: gah... file menu... mid way down... something like raw burn or burn image or something...
<topyli> hyphen: regular office work and such is fine
<lunitik> soulhack: I read something different, my bad
<coroner> ahh good, you did tick the finish cd button aswell ?
<hyphen> topyli: well i'd be needing to run graphic intensive 3d software
<soulhack> coroner, i might have, not sure :S
<topyli> hyphen: ok, no good
<hyphen> poo!
<hyphen> got my hopes up
<helloyo> i have setup wmv to play, but some don't play with sound, whats wrong?
<topyli> hyphen: i'd dual boot or get another box
<lunitik> helloyo: you have libmad0 installed?
<coroner> well if the cd doesnt load even after it says burn complete, chances are you need to tick the finilise cd tickbox. which means itll close the cd properly and not leave it open for more files later etc (multisession)
<helloyo> lunitik, yep
<hyphen> topyli: yeah, i think i'm going to dual boot.  how do i go about doing it?
<maz1977> hi all
<lunitik> helloyo: you'd have it if you installed 'gstreamer0.8-mad' or 'xmms-mp3'
<lunitik> helloyo: hmm... no reason it wouldn't then.
<goldfish_> hyphen: partition your hd
<soulhack> coroner, okay, i think i said i did not want to create a multisession.
<soulhack> But an ISO-image
<maz1977> I've a question about bluetooth. Is someone usin' it?
<lunitik> uhh... actually... its xmms-mad  ... but blah
<hyphen> hrmm
<helloyo> lunitik, most of them play, just certain ones don't, as if the audio can't be decoded
<topyli> hyphen: i don't remember too well, but basically, you install windows first, then install linux telling it not to destroy windows, and set up the boot loader. the modern installers probably automate most of this
<coroner> soulhack, yeah shouldnt have a problem then
<hyphen> ooh
<soulhack> i'll bug you in a bit if I do tho ;P
<goldfish_> hyphen: u got a windows install disk?
<hyphen> yeah
<coroner> no worries :D
<hyphen> a billion of them
<goldfish_> u can format the hd with that
<goldfish_> well
<goldfish_> partition
<goldfish_> it's handy
<goldfish_> just create a partition for windows
<goldfish_> and leave the rest as empty space
* lunitik wonders why you wouldn't just use the partitioning util in the installer?
<hyphen> ahh
<lunitik> (of linux)
<goldfish_> lunitik: the ubuntu disk?
<hyphen> thanks folks :P
<lunitik> goldfish_: yeah
<topyli> lunitik: well, you might as well make the windows partition with windows fdisk
<maz1977> no one use gnome-bluetooth?
<goldfish_> lunitik: he wants to dual boot
<lunitik> goldfish_: he prolly has Windows installed already....
<goldfish_> heh
<goldfish_> suppose :)
<topyli> oh, yeah :)
<hyphen> nah, no windows installed
<goldfish_> righty
<topyli> ok, then goldfish_ is right on track
<hyphen> thanks for the help, all
<hyphen> too late for me to be doing anymore, so i bid you all adieu
<goldfish_> night
<helloyo> whats the command to put install grub onto hda? grub-install followed by what?
<lunitik> helloyo: 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<lunitik> helloyo: for mbr... or install to wherever /boot is
<lunitik> helloyo: you prolly want to install to mbr though
<helloyo> yeah, thanks
<topyli> does the hoary installer discover dongles on serial ports?
<lunitik> topyli: hoary's installer still uses discover1 ... was it detected with warty's installer... same answer
<topyli> lunitik: i didn't have the dongle when i installed warty :)
<nerval> question : on gnome 2.8; how do we add fonts? i mean where is the folder that we can copy-paste the fonts we have downloaded? or what else to do to add fonts? thank you.
<topyli> nerval: ~/.fonts
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* this xpenguins is funny
<lunitik> nerval: nautilus: 'fonts:///
<lunitik> nerval: just drag the font there.
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: you know it has Bill, and Turtles as well?
<nerval> thank you lunitik, a billion thanks.
<ren0> Hi I used to be felixdz but now I am ren0
<topyli> and worms!
<ren0> Still having sound problems
<StoffBox-Steve> not jet thoreauputic :) just installed it a few sec ago :)
<StoffBox-Steve> how can i setup ?
<lunitik> ren0: :(   'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp'  <-- hear static?
<thoreauputic> xpenguins -t Bill -n 8 -s
<lunitik> ren0: stupid question... volume control... PCM is turned up?
<thoreauputic> and you can squash Bill ;-)
<tsume> thoreauputic: heh :)
<bestadvocate> well one of my computers now has a decent desktop search program.
<lunitik> bestadvocate: beagle?
<bestadvocate> unfortunately its my windows one,  I still cant install mono on Ubuntu :-)
<tsume> does anyone know if there are easy tools specifically for linux cloning?
<topyli> i only wish xpenguins and nautilus would be nice to each other
<tsume> mono.. a disease..
<ren0> lunitik I pretty old and senile but... It was the first thing I checked. I 'll thry the other suggestion.
<StoffBox-Steve> thx thoreauputic bill is funny :D
<thoreauputic> :)
<Myrtti> 'llo again
<ren0> trying 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' Nothing heard.
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: there's a game called xbill as well (the idea is to kill Bill before he installs the Windows virus)
<StoffBox-Steve> *GG* thoreauputic
<ren0> Which is better the alsamiser or the oss?
<lunitik> ren0: no idea then... sorry
<thoreauputic> xbill is in "universe"
<lunitik> ren0: alsa
<kent> hmm, gthumb in Hoary seems a bit unstable today. I didn't see if it was updated recently. When doing a slidescreen it crashes after some time, and its easely repeated.
<ren0> Thanks for the suggestion though. I thought so too. Alsa
<topyli> thoreauputic: there was a finnish linux distro called best linux. their installer included xbill for you to play while the install proceeds :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: excellent! *g*
<lunitik> topyli: haha... thats funny
<topyli> yeah, nice touch :)
<lunitik> topyli: more distro's should do that..  :P
<lunitik> (maybe not that game... but yeah... entertainment for install wouldn't be bad  :P )
<StoffBox-Steve> topyli, thats a great idea for netinstall :)
<topyli> yeah. but you need to have a graphical installer. although ubuntu could include bombardier or something right now :)
<m00se> hi, i need some help with usb mass stroage mp3 player on hoary? anyone has experience with this?
<topyli> m00se: afaik, it should Just Work
<topyli> you should get an icon on the desktop and there you go
<m00se> topyli: it Just Worked just once ;(
<topyli> hmm.
<m00se> i got the icon and everything was fine
<CarlK> Feb14 hoary installed on a box, yesterday, same box: Mar  5 15:10:29 anna[10510] : WARNING **: parser_rfc822: Iek! Don't find end of field, it seems to be after the end of the line!
<CarlK> where should I post the details?
<m00se> now when i plug it it's mounted as /media/usbdisk but no icon in nautilus
<CarlK> (and the install stopped at that point)
<m00se> and i have to umout it manually
<m00se> but about 50% of umounts result in system freeze
<topyli> sounds buggy
<linux_mafia> m00se, what kernel?
<lunitik> CarlK: bugzilla seems like a good place...
<m00se> linux_mafia: 2.6.10-3-k7
<CarlK> oh yeah... I can post attachements... (syslog)
* CarlK needs more coffee
<linux_mafia> m00se, oh, that should be ok then, more recent kernels were having issues with inotify/gamin, have you looked at the hoary forum?
<m00se> linux_mafia: i had gamin/inotify freezes in 2.6.10-4-k7, that's why i'm using -3.
<m00se> no i didn't look at the forum yet
<Goshawk> is there someone interesting to try a alpha package of an "usermode splash" booting process?
<zim> hi all
<linux_mafia> m00se, youre on to it, i thought using 2.6.10-3 was meant to be ok too, perhaps another issue then
<zim> when is Hoary Hedgehog out ??
<Chipzz> "when it's ready"? :)
<zim> :) ok can one download a version for testing ??
<m00se> linux_mafia: i have som issues with hotplug too, when i plug my mp3 player and camera at the sime time hotplug goes nuts and continously spawns its scripts
<jdub> zim: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<jdub> zim: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<zim> ty
<linux_mafia> m00se, i just added "noinotify" to my grub line, and used latest kernel anyway
<hayden> how can i make an icon of a mounted smb share appear on the desktop when i mount a smb share?
<Burgundavia> hayden: should do it automagically
<m00se> linux_mafia: i'll try that, thx
<Burgundavia> hayden: are you running Hoary?
<hayden> no warty
<linux_mafia> jdub, are the inotify issues ubuntu specific? or are all distros having similar probs? although beagle is meant to be inotify agnostic these days, it still wont work for me these days
<jdub> linux_mafia: no one's shipping inotify yet
<m00se> i see some people on the forum have similar problems, but no solution :(
<linux_mafia> jdub, yes i understand its not a production feature, i just meant other development trees, the only other person i noticed having the same problems as me on the dashboard hackers ML, was a fellow ubuntu user, i suppose the others are r love and co though, oh well
<jdub> that's because we're pretty much the only distro pushing it
<jdub> suse is closed
<jdub> mandrake had it for a bit, but were badly hacking around problems
<thoreauputic> trivial issue: after installing xbill I get "xbill  no configured GUIs" (tried --gui gtk, no go )
<martin> hallo, kann mir bitte wer sagen wie ich in ubuntu upgrade?
<hayden> how can i make an icon of a mounted smb share appear on the desktop when i mount a smb share?
<thoreauputic> any ideas on why xbill fails to run? What do I need to do here?
<Burgundavia> hayden: go to your home dir then to desktop and then hit ctrl-r and see if it shows up
<desplesda> hi, i'm running hoary array 5, my dialup is painfully slow - dns lookups tend to take up to 30 seconds
<desplesda> i think this may be due to ipv6 - where can i disable it?
* HiddenWolf gets angry: kingston can't supply the memory he wants on time
<Hannes_> HiddenWolf: what kind of memory?
<linux_mafia> jdub, will you be attending the linux.conf.au conference in new zealand next year?
<Hannes_> something special
<jdub> of course
<linux_mafia> alright
<paolo> Hi guys! What memory stick is reported to work with ubuntu without problems? thank you!
<paolo> usb memory stick
<desplesda> a keydrive? most of them work fine
<desplesda> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<paolo> the first
<desplesda> warty? 4.10?
<paolo> yes
<membreya> anyone here use galeon browser??
<HiddenWolf> Hannes_: pc3200 hyperx ultra low latency 1gb kit.
<desplesda> paolo, have you tried the usb device yet?
<linux_mafia> paolo, yeah almost any id say, i use a adata one with 0 problems
<paolo> membreya: I use it in debian testing, it works quite fine
<desplesda> well, plug it in and see what happens
<desplesda> :)
<membreya> paolo: do you prefer it over firefox?
<paolo> desplesda: no, I want to buy one and I don't want to waste money :-)
<desplesda> ah, right
<desplesda> well, pretty much everything works
<paolo> membreya: yes
<desplesda> and if it doesnt, go back and claim a refund
<desplesda> usb-storage is fairly standard
<desplesda> any off-the-shelf stick will work fine
<membreya> paolo: thanks for that, will give it a run now :) ....bored of firefox :)
<hayden> the mounted folders dont show up when i do ctrl-r in desktop
<m00se> linux_mafia: the noinotify option seems to help. no crashes and icon appears as expected. thx for the tip
<linux_mafia> m00se, no worries man, had me confused for a bit too
<linux_mafia> m00se, only trouble is beagle doesn't work properly for me now though :(
<m00se> i don't use beagle so this is not a problem for me
<martin_> hello
<martin_> kann mir bitte wer sagen welches debian-image ich mir runterladen muss?
<martin_> ich hab einen ganz normalen laptop
<BockBilbo> is it possible to download a php file from a web server?
<Hannes_> kannst du bitte englisch sprechen?
<Hannes_> BockBilbo: no
<Hannes_> as it is executed serversie
<Hannes_> *side
<BockBilbo> :(
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Hannes_> exept by ftp/sft/opening it with eg nano from ssh
<da_bon_bon> whenever i try to add some hardware to my virtual machine in vmware, it hangs. anyone experienced this ?
<BockBilbo> Hannes_, but if its a remote server from witch i have nothing related to
<CarlK> hoary, where do I set sshd to run on boot?
<BockBilbo> it's impossible right?
<Hannes_> BockBilbo: no can do
<BockBilbo> what?
<CarlK> duh... it isn't installed, thats why it doesnt load
<abelli> ,
<GarySaved> I just installed ubuntu hoary
<joda> hey all - a quick question from a (somewhat) newbie: how/where do I add a folder to my path, so that it's set at startup time, for all users?
<snowblink> /etc/profile
<GarySaved> I want to add flashplayer.
<joda> snowblink: great, thanks :)
<zim> what program do you use to play .mpg .wmv etc
<SiRrUs> GarySaved try here good place for info  www.ubuntuguide.org
<Burgundavia> zim: totem
<GarySaved> I entered:  'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla'
<thoreauputic> zim: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zim> ty
<GarySaved> But us says it can not find it.
<hayden> how can i check if my pcmcia wifi card is supported for linux?
<Burgundavia> GarySaved: try synaptic
<thaytan> does anyone have any idea why python2.4-logilab-common depends on python2.4-optik when I can't see any sign that python2.4-optik ever existed?
<Burgundavia> hayden: check the chipset, but googling the card name and linux
<snowblink> GarySaved: you need to add repositories
<SiRrUs> GarySaved have you update your source list?
<hayden> ok
<GarySaved> I tried Synaptic, and it does not have anything related, when I search for 'flash'.
<thoreauputic> GarySaved: it's in multiverse
<GarySaved> I'll see if it is included.
<thoreauputic> GarySaved: http://ubuntuguide.org
<SiRrUs> snowblink i saw what you said not sure why GarySaved didnt :)
<Burgundavia> GarySaved: synaptic settings-->repositories click on add
<Burgundavia> GarySaved: then selected multiverse or non-free
<theine> wow, Gnome 2.10 hit Hoary...
<snowblink> any reason why ubuntuguide.org was removed from the topic here?
<Burgundavia> snowblink: not offical docs
<Burgundavia> snowblink: that would be my guess
<StoffBox-Steve> think why no space ... limit of topic lines
<tanari> hello all
<tanari> i have one small problem
<Burgundavia> GarySaved: did you get those repos working?
<tanari> I have changed SBLive 5.1 PCI slot.
<StoffBox-Steve> there is only 490 to set the topic
<tanari> and alsactl can't find my soundcard
<tanari> How to reinstall drivers or change something in settings?
<thoreauputic> tanari: maybe run sudo /sbin/discover and see if it finds it in the new slot
<tanari> andrei@ubuntu:~ $ sudo /sbin/discover
<tanari> Password:
<tanari> open_sock(): No such device
<tanari> andrei@ubuntu:~ $
<thoreauputic> tanari: hmm - Ok well it was just an idea :/
<tanari> :). All worked find, I just changed slot. I think I need only change some .conf file
<tanari> but I don't know how and where
<thoreauputic> /etc/alsa perhaps
<GarySaved> That was it.  I added it to the line with 'universe'.
<tanari> there are no files in /etc/alsa
<thoreauputic> tanari: I just noticed that - hehe - sorry
<thoreauputic> whereis alsa   says /etc/alsa - don't know why
<thoreauputic> sinc it's empty...
* thoreauputic decides not to venture any more ideas
<GarySaved> Have you heard of people having the problem of the printer not working from the browser?
<coroner> ohhh i think i just annoyed my ubuntu, i right clicked on the trash can and it had to quit, reloaded it and now the applications and computer menus arent working properly
<thoreauputic> GarySaved: it has been known...
<coroner> meaning, they wont expand the menus within, any ideas what just happened?
<thoreauputic> coroner:  killall gnome-panel sometimes fixes it
<coroner> will it start automatically again ?
<thoreauputic> coroner: don't worry, it regenerates
<tanari> how can I reinstall soundcard drivers?
<GarySaved> That is mostly what my wife uses the computer for, printing graphics from the net.
<Burgundavia> GarySaved: can you print the same documents from another application?
* StoffBox-Steve hope File-Roller can extract a Mass of files at one time ... 
<GarySaved> Yes.  THat is what she is having to do.
<coroner> thoreauputic, i opened the root terminal and typed in gnome-panel to load it again, but apon closing the terminal the panels disappear again
<thoreauputic> coroner: why the root terminal?
<thoreauputic> you can't run gnome-panel as root
<thoreauputic> it runs as your user
<Burgundavia> coroner: save everything you are working on. This hit ctrl-atl-bksp to restart your X server
<coroner> alright cheers
<coroner> how do i swap between workspaces without the panel ?
<Burgundavia> s/this/then
<GarySaved> I installed a couple games, but they were not put in the Games menu.  How can I put them there?
<Burgundavia> coroner: restarting X will restart gnome and thus your panel
<thaytan> coroner: ctrl-alt-left/right/up/down
<Burgundavia> coroner: ctrl-alt-(left or right arrow)
<coroner> alright cheers ill give it a go
<phantomdata> Hmm.  I apologize for coming in and just asking a question straight off; but in order to install any Window Managers (Say, fluxbox or Window Maker) - do I need to select a special apt repository for Ubuntu?
<phantomdata> Neither of those seem to show up in the default list.
<jdub> phantomdata: enable universe
<jdub> note that anything in universe is unsupported
<marcin_ant> jdub: hi
<phantomdata> ah, got it.
<marcin_ant> jdub: I got your mail about website contest winners...
<phantomdata> jdub: Just remembered about sources.list, and decided to check it on the offchance that itw as documented.  :)
<phantomdata> jdub: Heh, I've got Ubuntu installed on a P133 w/ 48M/RAM.  Suffice it to say, it's a tad slow with Gnome.
<marcin_ant> jdub: nice projects, but is there a chance to see other submissions? (just curious)
<hayden> when i close the lid on my laptop it goes to a full-screen command line prompt, how do i make it stay as it was when i close the lid?
<jdub> marcin_ant: probably not
<jdub> hayden: it should flick back to X when you open the lid; if it doesn't, it's a bug
<hayden> hmm ok
<hayden> ill see if it does
<phantomdata> hayden: Just on the offchance that you don't know... you can hit ctrl-alt-f7 to return to X.
<GarySaved> What package do I install to use Java apps in my browser?
<phantomdata> jdub: Thank you for the suggestion.  :)  Fluxbox is installing right now, I appreciate your help.
<hayden> thanks phantomdata (im a noob :P)
<phantomdata> i've been using Gentoo for awhile; I had forgotten the speed of package based distributions.
<thaytan> jdub: such a bug exists, intermittently
<thoreauputic> GarySaved: I suggest you read http://ubuntuguide.org (lots of good info there)
<theine> phantom: both windowmaker and fluxbox are in the universe repository
<freebase> i cant apt-get ..password?
<hayden> doesn't gentoo use emerge?
<Burgundavia> freebase: the password they are asking for is yours
<GarySaved> O.K.
<phantomdata> hayden: Yup.  :)  Nice little system, but it takes its time.
<hayden> yea
<hayden> thanks for the help i'm off to sleep
<freebase> Burgundavia, no they arent asking. just have no rights
<phantomdata> Well, off I go.  :)
<CarlK> Gen.erly too much effort ;)
<Burgundavia> freebase: are you saying that you can't use sudo at all?
<lizdeika> any chances to have ati's proprietary drivers version 8.10.19 soon ?
<daniels> lizdeika: no, we are in upstream version freeze
<freebase> Burgundavia, ty "sudo" was that i was looking for
<lizdeika> what ? :)
<lizdeika> hoary freezed ?
<jdub> thaytan: (i *think* thom just fixed it, not sure)
<coroner> a system reboot seemed needed. apon trying to get back into gnome when it went to load nautilus etc at the gnome 2.8 loading screen nothing would load, just sat there hanging. i rebooted and it loaded up
<thoreauputic> lizdeika: I guess it has to freeze sometime - it's due to go stable in April
<Burgundavia> coroner: most of the time it is only your X server that is frozen. Always try c-a-bk before you try and reboot the machine
<lizdeika> gonna fil-in huge bug report later. i think there will be some unfreeze
<coroner> okay, ill google that command and find out what it does
<thoreauputic> lizdeika: well, bugs are being killed still, I'm sure :)
<lizdeika> i think ati's drivers are causing that bug
<Myrtti> yeah, security updates
<StoffBox-Steve> is there a why to extract more than one .zip file at once ? --- or it going to be a long long day ..^^
<snowblink> StoffBox-Steve: unzip *.zip ?
<thaytan> StoffBox-Steve: for dude in *.zip; do unzip $dude; done
<Kaww> www.otomotivshow.com
<StoffBox-Steve> :D thx ... was to easy for me .. * i hate easythings cant get them in my brain *lol*
<HiddenWolf> thaytan: do you enjoy complicating your life? :)
<thaytan> HiddenWolf: whenever I can
<lizdeika> hehe
<StoffBox-Steve> hmmmm
<StoffBox-Steve> $ unzip *.zip
<StoffBox-Steve> Archive:  brush_102.zip
<StoffBox-Steve> caution: filename not matched:  brush_107.zip
<kent> StoffBox-Steve, try to rename it brush_107.zip and see if it unzips..  you or some one might have mistakenly downloaded wrong file
<thaytan> StoffBox-Steve: try my way :)
<thaytan> unzip brush_102.zip brush_107.zip means 'get me brush_107.zip out of the brush_102.zip file'
<StoffBox-Steve> i can extract them over nautilus .. i testet that
<thaytan> one at a time, you mean?
<airox> Anybody has experience with GPRS and ppp with a bluetooth connected mobile phone ?
<airox> I can send modem commands with minicom
<airox> And also do: ATDT*99***1#
<StoffBox-Steve> jup
<StoffBox-Steve> i test it with the first one
<thaytan> StoffBox-Steve: seriously, open a terminal and run my line
<thaytan> for dude in *.zip; do unzip $dude; done
<thaytan> that'll run unzip once for every zip file
<snowblink> StoffBox-Steve: believe thaytan
<StoffBox-Steve> so you mean try > unzip $brush ?
<snowblink> StoffBox-Steve: for file in *.zip; do unzip $file; done
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: what you call it doesn't really matter
<thaytan> no, I mean " for dude in *.zip; do unzip $dude; done" as a command
<theine> has anybody tried to set up the Java Media Framework for use in Openoffice 2.0?
<HiddenWolf> theine: possible, but stressy
<theine> HiddenWolf: Are there any plans to make it less stressy in the near future?
<HiddenWolf> theine: not possible, no free java, remember?
<trygvebw> Hi, which package contains the C include file "limits.h"? Configure is complaining that it can't find it.
<membreya> ok well switched myself over to galeon browser :)
<membreya> impressed with it so far
<theine> vaguely...
<drspin> anyone from Arizona in the US?
<HiddenWolf> theine: the only way for that to happen is sun to open source java, or redhat to finish developing a replacement
<theine> HiddenWolf: I begin to wonder whether JMF was such a great choice for Openoffice 2.0
<HiddenWolf> theine: join the club
<trygvebw> Anyone?
<tranceConscious> i have just upgraded from warty to hary with synaptic, but i got a 640x480 screen resolution and in the list of available resolutions there is no other. how do i fix that???
<tranceConscious> to hoary
<tranceConscious> can someone help ???
<wezzer> hi
<wezzer> just a quick question
<StoffBox-Steve> i think you have to configure the Xserver .. you run Xorg now not Xfree .. try  dpkg-reconfuigure xserver-xorg
<wezzer> can scp return a transfer?
<airox> tranceConscious: Checked if you can adjust the resolution with Computer -> System Configuration -> Changing Screen Resolution
<wezzer> lets say I've downloaded 100MB of file and scp gots time up
<airox> (or something like that)
<wezzer> can I continue downloading from that 100MB or do I have to download whole file again?
<tranceConscious> airox: i tried that but the list only shows 640x480
<airox> Then try StoffBox-Steve's solution.
<wezzer> anyone?
<thesilverhand> tranceConscious: you need to edit xorg.conf
<membreya> anyone here run the fireflies screen saver?
<GarySaved> Hey!  I got it working.  I have Java running here.
<airox> Q: Does upgrading to hoary break many configuration things ? And does it include many new and improved things ?
<thesilverhand> tranceConscious: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf find Section "Monitor"
<shock> so... europe probably has softwarepatents now....
<airox> :(
<GarySaved> airox, I just did it, and all my settings were fine.
<shock> i guess ill open a soap buisiness
<shock> :P
<airox> GarySaved: Great!
<shock> (just watched fightclub)
<airox> Then I'll be upgrading in a few moments :)
<thesilverhand> tranceConscious: add the lines "HorizSync 28-49" (without quotes) and "VertRefresh 43-72" (no quotes)
<airox> Could somebody name some nice features that are in hoary (or it's packages) ?
<airox> Cause I have to be convinced to upgrade :)
<mjr> http://mjr.iki.fi/texts/patentfund
<airox> Does gnome vfs ftp for example work in binary mode in hoary ?
<snowblink> airox: why do you want to upgrade?
<airox> To get more features available, but it has to be stable though :)
<Xappe> hmm, seems that the connection to the ubuntu repos are REALLY slow for me right now...
<Xappe> *is
<membreya> Xappe: so change your mirror
<Xappe> well, I usually get speeds of around 600 kB/s, so I think i'll w8 for a while
<kent> Am I the only one that does not see the notice about the winner of the webpagecontest in the news section of the main homepage of Ubuntu? If i click the "more news" links, i can see it. But since it has a newer date than the CeBit news that is on top when I browse the main page, shouldn't the notice about the contest be on top then?
<Xappe> oh, cool...seems that I now have gnome 2.10.0
<farruinn> how do I set commands to run in the /usr/share/xsessions/* files?
<farruinn> for example, I want gnome-settings-daemon to run in things like fluxbox and enlightenment
<farruinn> I tried adding Exec=gnome-settings-daemon & to the end of the file, but it didn't work
<maikrohvt> I was wondering, i orderd ubuntu 1 week ago, how long it will take it to arrive ?
<njan> maikrohvt, it took at least a month for me
<maikrohvt> ok
<snowblink> maikrohvt: You may have to wait until mid-april if you missed the end of feb
<Twiggy> Anybody else having trouble connecting to the apt server?
<Twiggy> archive.ubuntu.com
<mikep> Twiggy: A little slow but worked using update and upgrade.
<njan> Twiggy, it just worked fine for me
<Twiggy> Hmph
<Twiggy> Must be a geographical thing, this happened a few days ago too
<Twiggy> Always happens when I need to grab something off it too ;oD
* Twiggy kicks neofeed 
<Twiggy> a'soh
<Nermal> har
* Twiggy kicks Nermal instead
<njan> Twiggy, have you checked whether or not you can resolve it, and if so, what traceroute looks like?
<njan> Twiggy, you may be able to pin the problem down to a specific router / network segment
<Twiggy> njan:  I'd blame it on a shatty connection, our LAN has been flaky the last few days
<Twiggy> No worries, I'll give it a go again in a few hours
<njan> :)
<njan> kick your netadmin :)
<njan> I'm sure if he's anything like me he'll be happy to kick you back :p
<membreya> hmmm can someone help me with conflicting version of GCC?
* Twiggy goes off to kick his admin
<Xappe> Twiggy, can you kick my network admin too? seems like I suffer from the same problem right now, feels like packetloss because it's the initialization of trasfers that is really slow...
<thesilverhand> Twiggy, Xappe: same thing here
<SiRrUs> I see a few of us are having trouble connecting to get updates
<membreya> mine's fine SiRrUs :)
* Twiggy goes off to kick Xappe's admin
<SiRrUs> membreya your a lucky one then
<membreya> security.ubuntu seems slow though..my mirror is speedy as normal :)
<membreya> wanna help me with conflicting GCC's SiRrUs ? :P
<membreya> guess not :(
<Twiggy> membreya:  Whats the problem
<dmouritsendk> does the ubuntu installer support lvm? (for example, can i tell it to use a logical volume as /usr or what ever)
<membreya> Twiggy: gcc -v gives 3.4.4 yet cat /proc/version gives gcc version 3.3.5
<Twiggy> membreya:  Did you compile one of them from scratch?
<membreya> yup
<Twiggy> Well don't do that :oP
<Twiggy> Uninstall the compiled one
* membreya has learnt his lesson
<membreya> erm :|
<Twiggy> Check if it's compiled to /usr/local/bin
<membreya> nope
<Twiggy> If it is, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && sudo make uninstall
<Twiggy> Hmm
<looksaus> what's wrong with archive.ubuntu.com?
<Twiggy> looksaus:  Little slow today
<membreya> Twiggy: it compiled to /usr/bin
<looksaus> it was always super fast
<looksaus> pity
<Twiggy> membreya:  Then do that, and reinstall the .deb with synaptic after you've uninstalled the compiled one
<membreya> and if I try to use synaptic to remove it, i get messages saying lots of apps will be removed
<Twiggy> looksaus:  Bad days happen
* Twiggy kicks looksaus' network admin
<Twiggy> membreya:  Just mark it for reinstallation
<membreya> looksaus: just change your mirror :)
<looksaus> ouch, I'm my own network admin
* Twiggy retracts the kick
<membreya> lol
<Twiggy> Matrix style
<Twiggy> wEWt
<membreya> so mark 3.4 to reinstall? ...but how do I get rid of 3.3? :P
<Twiggy> In the source dir, ./configure --prefix=/usr && sudo make uninstall
<Twiggy> After you do that, mark the .deb for reinstallation
<Cl> did anyone try yoper?
<Echylo> hello
<Echylo> thoreauputic, you there?
<membreya> Twiggy: so I need to redownloaded gcc 3.4 ..compile it with the uninstall ?
<Twiggy> membreya:  Nonono, first go into the source dir, and execute: ./configure --prefix=/usr && sudo make uninstall
<dmouritsendk> can anybody tell me if ubuntu's installer support lvm volume groups and logical volumes?
<membreya> well I don't HAVE the source anymore :P
<Twiggy> membreya:  That will uninstall it, but to make sure you don't uninstall anything not wanted, go back and mark gcc for reinstallation in synaptic so that it cleans up any loose ends
<Twiggy> membreya:  Ooooh, yeah, then you gotta go get it :oD
* membreya is so confused
<membreya> all I want to do is get my system to report that gcc 3.4 is the one to use
<looksaus> hm, seems like dist-upgrading will have to wait a few days
<looksaus> or at least, hours
<membreya> Twiggy: is there any way to to cheat to tell my system that it's using gcc 3.4? see I cheated when I compiled it and just cp'd the gcc3-4 to gcc :P
<Echylo> question, I use ez-ipupdate to update my dyndns account, but when it tries to update my IP it replies my 10.0.0.1 the adress of my computer, I noticed that PPPoE_1 has the correct IP but it doesn't recognizes that as a device
<bob2> PPoE_1 isn't an interface on linux
<bob2> do you mean ppp0?
<Echylo> owke
<Echylo> maybe it's that
<mikep> i used dist-upgrade Saturday and upgraded to kernel 2.6.8.1-5-386 without any problems.
<farruinn> how do I create "startup items" for non-gnome xsessions?
<farruinn> eg I want gnome-settings-daemon to run in things like fluxbox etc
<bob2> farruinn: ~/.xsession
<bob2> create it
<bob2> run whatever commands you want in there
<bob2> (with a trailing &)
<bob2> the last line should be "exec fluxbox"
<farruinn> bob2: ok, but there's already a fluxbox.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions
<farruinn> can I just tack on what I want there?
<bob2> blah
<bob2> possibly
<bob2> the gdm session stuff is annoying
<farruinn> heheh, I'll see if I can make sense of it then
<Echylo> bob2, It won't work
<Echylo> the ppp0 interface
<dmouritsendk> membreya: i'm note sure i understand you correctly, but if you just want to have /proc/version to read gcc 3.4 you need to recompile the kernel with gcc 3.4 (or get a kernel compiled with 3.4). the gcc listed in /proc/version is simply the version of gcc used to compile the kernel.
<Echylo> and when I use eth0 it updates wrong
<Echylo> and ifconfig only recognizes 2 devices
<Echylo> eth0 & l0
<membreya> dmouritsendk: ok then ...but doing a ./configure on a package the config.log shows configure:1354: g++ --version </dev/null >&5
<membreya> g++ (GCC) 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<Kawwz> www.otomotivshow.com   WEBSITE HOSTING RESELLER DOMAIN
<membreya> and reads the 3.3.5 specs
<membreya> but then later on reads the 3.4.4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.99.29.61]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<marcin_ant> hi all
<membreya> wow....bob2 is scary :)
<bob2> Echylo: so...you have a dsl modem, which is doing the connecting, and your machine connects to that via ethernet?
<marcin_ant> I got sony ericsson k700i cell phone - does anyone know how to get access to it's ftp server via obex from ubuntu?
<dmouritsendk> membreya, maybe you have a different version installed somewhere in /usr (the 3.3.5 one)?
<bob2> membreya: what have you done to gcc on your machine?
<membreya> bob2: got two versions running :|
<Echylo> yes bob2 :)
<membreya> dmouritsendk: /usr/bin has gcc 3.3.5 and 3.4.4
<bob2> membreya: both from packages?
<bob2> you really shouldn't be screwing the way you are
<membreya> bob2: it was weeks ago, can't recall if I compiled 3.4.4 or not
<bob2> just tell whatever program this is to use gcc-3.4
<membreya> it's marked as installed in synaptic though
<membreya> and I can't remove 3.3.5 in synaptic..it gives me just about every program will be removed
<dmouritsendk> membreya, how does it differentiate between them? do they have unique names, also is there a gcc symlink somewhere and if so which one does it point at?
<goldfish> http://uploads.thawall.net/pics/funnies/retard_macs.jpg
<bob2> membreya: seriously, don't overwrite stuff
<dmouritsendk> membreya, are you sure ubuntu supports (im currently not a ubuntu user) 3.4?
<bob2> if you really insist on playing the omg lolz new gcc game, install it in a different prefix
<bob2> or under a different name
<bob2> dmouritsendk: it's in the archive, but not the default
<membreya> well gcc -v used to give 3.3.5 so someone in #linux suggested that I just cp gcc3-4 to gcc
<bob2> oh god
<membreya> should I just cp gcc3-3 back?
<bob2> jesus
<membreya> tell me about it bob2 ...I've learnt a lot since then :(
<bob2> if you remember who it was, please tell me so I can beat them up
<membreya> maybe this is why I'm getting lots of errors in my compiles :P
<bob2> shockingly
<dmouritsendk> ok, shouldn't he just be able to upgrade the 3.3 to the 3.4 from the archive?
<Echylo> ok bob2 i'll explain again in one line :), I have a dsl modem, which does the connecting, and my computer connects to that via ethernet card(eth0) when I try to update with ez-ipupdate it replies the ip of my computer(10.0.0.1) instead of my real one
<bob2> randomly overwriting binaries is never a good idea
<jesus\> hmm, I have no sound when playing .swf files, but my sound is working with rhythmbox. How do I configure the flash sounds settings?
<bob2> dmouritsendk: no
<membreya> synaptic says 3.3 and 3.4 are both installed
<bob2> dmouritsendk: what he/she should have done is install the gcc-3.4 package and configure whatever source it is to build with gcc-3.4
<bob2> membreya: your system is screwed
<membreya> removing either of the 3.X bases will kill a lot of programs
<goldfish> fem
<bob2> membreya: reinstall all of gcc
<Get> I got errors like this when i try to compile mplayer, why? :
<Get> /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a(glxcmds.o)(.text+0x2eea): In function `glXGetMscRateOML':: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'
<bob2> membreya: and in future, don't listen to morons who advise you to overwrite stuff
<Get> /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a(glxcmds.o)(.text+0x2f1a): In function `glXGetMscRateOML':: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeGetModeLine'
<bob2> Get: are you using the nvidia binary drivers?
<Get> bob2: the ubuntu default?
<membreya> willdo bob2...doing a "reinstall" on gcc3.3
<bob2> Get: no
<bob2> Echylo: it doesn't have an option to select which interface it uses?
<membreya> gcc -v gives 3.3.5 again :D
<Get> bob2: I use them in the ubuntu package system..
<membreya> hmmm I can't remove 3.4 though :'(
<Echylo> no :)
<dmouritsendk> bob2, ok. so you still need 3.3 installed besides it or ?
<[Zenith] > How can i make my mp3 files automaticly start in XMMS?
<Echylo> it works with a .conf file
<bob2> dmouritsendk: not really
<bob2> but it's far easier
<bob2> Echylo: oh, wait
<bob2> Echylo: you're being nat'd by the modem?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> napt
<Echylo> network adress port translation or something like that
<BobaFett> Hey guys...Anyone knows hoy to join an Ubuntu team? I wanna help...
<dmouritsendk> bob2, why isn't it possible to upgrade 3.3 to the one from the archive then?
<michael> disconnect
<BobaFett> I couldnt find info on the website
<membreya> I would prefer to run 3.4 as my GCC as it fixes a few of the ICE errors ...but I would prefer to clean everything up first
<Echylo> bobafett I'm interested in that too, like to translate things to dutch
<bob2> dmouritsendk: it's not "upgrading"
<BobaFett> Id like to help with translations and eye candy :)
<bob2> dmouritsendk: they're seperate packages
<BobaFett> But couldnt find the application form or such
<bob2> BobaFett: there's lots of info on the website
<membreya> if I choose to remove gcc3.4 I get that it's going to remove galeon, mozilla, and my thunderbird stuff
<bob2> membreya: no
<BobaFett> bob2: All I found was how to help with the wiki, commands, debugging, compiling...all things I cant do :(
<bob2> membreya: do you mean "gcc-3.4-base"?
<membreya> yes
<bob2> BobaFett: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Teams
<AcidWolf> cant wait to see what Ubuntu 6.04 Perky Penguin looks like
<bob2> membreya: you don't want to remove that
<Echylo> Bob2, you know a solution?
<bob2> membreya: the only thing you care about is gcc-3.4 and friends
<dmouritsendk> bob2, aaah. gotcha :p
<BobaFett> bob2: checking...thanks a bunch!
<bob2> Echylo: I've never used it, sorry
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> thanks anyway
<bluefoxicy> setting up acpi-support hanged
<bluefoxicy> and I had to kill it
<membreya> bob2: so leave gcc-3.4-base but remove gcc-3.4 and gcc-3.4-doc?
<bluefoxicy> and synaptic won't finish it so I ahve to apt-get install to finish the thing.
<oly> hi, i have 3 computers here running hoary, the network shares work on all but 1
<dmouritsendk> bob2, btw. can you tell me if the ubuntu installer supports lvm?
<oly> that one computer can not see its own network file shares let alone any other computers seeing them
<oly> has anyone an suggestions as possible causes
<membreya> oly: tried going to a terminal and doing an /etc/init.d/samba start
<membreya> I had a problem where my samba wasn't automatically starting
<dims> Hi, can anyone help to set up APC smart UPS on UBUNTU ?
<oly> that has made no difference
<oly> i would think its running anyway, because that computer can see the other two
<oly> just not its own shared files
<Goshawk> is there somebody that can try this script and send me results? http://81.113.230.186/kalatlug/Projects/usplash/test-script.sh
<airox> Does anybody know if there is an xfree86 configuration option to move the screen some pixels to the left ??
<membreya> oly do a sudo testparm
<Chipzz> airox: you can insert your own modelines in xorg.conf
<oly> done that
<oly> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<airox> Chipzz: I don't have x.org :)
<oly> is that correct ?
<airox> But it would be the same I guess ?
<Chipzz> airox: or XF86Config-4
<oly> it dont sound like it to me at least :p
<airox> Chipzz: ok
<membreya> yup
<Chipzz> airox: use xvidtune
<Chipzz> airox: but why not just use the controls on your monitor?
<airox> Chipzz: It's a laptop, it doesn't have those controls :(
<membreya> hmmm all these updates are coming out for gnome apps with 2.10
<Chipzz> airox: oh
<membreya> does that means we're close to a stable release? :)
<Chipzz> *sigh*
<goldfish> lol
<Xappe> membreya, I checked the "about gnome" in the system menu...it says 2.10.0
<Xappe> :)
<membreya> hmmm guess I need to reboot
<membreya> wooooo stable release :D
<oly> testparm actually returns this on the share
<oly> params.c:Sections() - Empty section name in configuration file
<airox> Chipzz: That xvidtune doesn't have such an option like moving the screen 5pixels to the left
<airox> So I should make some modelines ?
<Chipzz> airox: no, xvidtune is a gui app
<dims> Hi, can anyone help to set up APC smart UPS on UBUNTU ?
<airox> Chipzz: I have run xvidtune
<jesus\> my flashmovies don't have sound :/
<airox> I can't move the screen, only make it narrower and bigeer etc
<Chipzz> airox: click the buttons labeled "left" and "right"
<airox> Then the screen get's all messed up :S
<TheRocco> what does "cant access procfs/sysfs file" mean?
<jesus\> how can i have no process "esd" of "polyp" running and still have sound?
<Chipzz> airox: it's not garanteed to work :S
<Chipzz> it doesn' have much effect on my laptop
<membreya> bob2: did you answer my question before about the base?
<Chipzz> I guess it's mostly made for CRTs
<Chipzz> jesus\: you are using oss for sound?
<Get> hmm, I want to rip .ram to .mp3, what should I use?
<jesus\> Chipzz:  no, alsa
<Chipzz> jesus\: well, the app you're running uses alsa directly maybe?
<jesus\> hmm
<jesus\> the problem is this firefox plugin for flash
<jesus\> I can't configure it, and I don't know how it is trying to play sounds
<jesus\> all i know is i don't hear anything :)
<Chipzz> yea, got the same problem
<Chipzz> killall esd fixes it
<jesus\> i don't have esd running :|
<Chipzz> but then the rest of your desktop doesn't make sound anymore
<jesus\> lol
<AcidWolf> whats the commd to for me to upgrade dist from warty to hoary again  (i forget)
<fgx> hello
<fgx> someone here using php on warty?
<goldfish> i am fgx
<fgx> goldfish, which php version?
<goldfish> but i am a n00b
<goldfish> em
<goldfish> dunno
<goldfish> I am not on my oc now.
<goldfish> *pc
<AcidWolf> how do i check which version im using
<AcidWolf> cause for some weired reason it seems to think i have hoary already running O_o
<AcidWolf> and can someone maybe help me to understand why these commands are not working for me
<oriol> someboby knows what happens with hoary ppc and kmail? today there was an upgrade of kdelibs to the new version 3.4 and kmail says
<AcidWolf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12174 <--- these commands
<oriol> segmentation fault
<oriol> (sorry)
<oriol> there is a site for the ubuntu bugs, like http://www.debian.org/Bugs/ on debian?
<Tomcat_> oriol: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<oriol> thx
<Slaven> VLC crashes when I try to switch to full screen mode.
<bretzel> Hi there, Is there KDE3.4 packages for Ubuntu ?
<thr1ce> will I notice a big decrease in speed switching to ubuntu from slackware?
<Riddell> bretzel: yes
<Riddell> bretzel: arts and libs are in hoary
<Riddell> bretzel: you can get the rest from  deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/kubuntu/ ./
<thr1ce> no
<thr1ce> 3.3.2
<kent> thr1ce, if you run the same applications, no.. I cant see why you should.
<Xappe> damnit, I just spilled coffee in my logitech keyboard
<oly> hum, if i share files with nfs do they show up in network servers ?
<oly> like they do with samba
<oly> ?
<|rufius|> oly, nope
<|rufius|> unless you're port scanning for them
<StoffBox-Steve> Xappe, clean them and good is :)
<oly> how woudl you access them then ?
<hawke_> Xappe: Was it Folger's coffee that you spilled in your Logitch keyboard?
<|rufius|> oly, know the IP and set it up
<Xappe>  hawke, haha
<oly> what do i set it up with ?
<oly> i have not used nfs at all
<oly> no idea where to even start looking :p
<|rufius|> oly, go to http://tldp.org
<|rufius|> search for the NFS tutorial
<Xappe> hawke_, the thing is that logitech keyboards are more expensive than the no name ones ;)
<oly> okay, thxs |rufius|
<Myrtti> Xappe: not necessarily
<Xappe> low profile keys (laptop style keys) and so on
<Myrtti> logitech keyboards are the cheapest of the name brands
<thr1ce> ?
<StoffBox-Steve> hey Xappe be happy Logitech keyboards hydrophobic
<hawke_> Xappe: Aye, I understand...just teasing.  The one that really pissed me off was when I broke my Northgate Omnikey...they don't make them anymore... :-(
<Xappe> yepp, they swirl around and creates a little pretective hydrophobic ball
<rapha> Hi all!
<coroner> is it possible to copy a / partition from one hdd to another and be used on the exact same system. for instance from a smaller hdd to a bigger one and keep the configuration ?
<blackfeet> hi, first off all, sorry for my bad english, i've a view general questions about ubuntu
<StoffBox-Steve> no you have to change the path .. why old : hda1  new: hb1 ....
<hawke_> coroner: Yes
<Xappe> coroner, if you switch places of the disks, then you should be fine
<thr1ce> anyone use the 2.6.11 kernel + an ATI card ?
<hawke_> coroner: you might have to rerun lilo or grub-install
<hawke_> coroner: and if you don't change where the drive is connected, change /etc fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blackfeet> has ubuntu a package management system like apt or gentoo portage?
<coroner> ahh no worries
<thr1ce> apt
<Myrtti> blackfeet: yes, apt.
<coroner> its just now that im getting used to this os abit, i can see myself filling this 6gb quickly
<fgx> i'd like to upgrade from php4.3.8 to 4.3.10 on warty. what's the better way to do it?
<StoffBox-Steve> blackfeet, ubuntu use APT from debian
<blackfeet> oh, and is it possible to use the packages built for debian also in ubuntu?
<Slaven> balckfeet: yes.
<wezzer-> is synaptic graphical frontend to apt?
<Slaven> yes.
<Xappe> wezzer, yes
<wezzer-> ok, thanks
<blackfeet> nice, but what's all in all the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<drspin> Ubuntu is debian-based
<Goshawk> blackfeet, ubuntu is upgraded frequently
<drspin> it takes a snapshot of unstaqble and makes it stable every few months ;)
<thr1ce> "unstable" really isn't too unstable
<Goshawk> blackfeet, udev+hotplug works very well
<drspin> right...
<drspin> but it's kind of unstable ;)
<blackfeet> Goshawk: devfs is enougth
<drspin> therefore... unstable ;)
<Goshawk> since.. you have to link a usb-pen to be mounted and displayed (also for cameras)
<Goshawk> blackfeet, i used debian for 4 years... and no, it's not enought
<StoffBox-Steve> and ubuntu only support a few systems, and its more for desktop use than server ...
<blackfeet> Goshawk: ok, that i've never had
<Goshawk> blackfeet, i suggest you to try it
<Goshawk> and the you will make your idea
<Goshawk> about that
<airox> I have installed tosh-utils, how can I bring the laptop into sleep mode ??
<StoffBox-Steve> its really nice blackfeet :) installer is so easy ;) and you can run xorg when you want in hoary
<Goshawk> gnome is not so huge as it is on debian
<blackfeet> Goshawk: the problem is that i have not enough space on my disk, so i want to check the major differences first
<Goshawk> blackfeet, you can us the livecd so...
<blackfeet> Goshawk: since gnome 2.6 i'm using kde ,)
<blackfeet> oh, there is a livecd?
<Goshawk> blackfeet, i used kde too.. until i discovered ubuntu
<Goshawk> ^__^
<StoffBox-Steve> blackfeet, than Kbuntu is right :D
<Goshawk> yes there is a weekly livecdi think
<Xappe> how can I mount a cd burnt with the native cd burner in OSX
<Goshawk> but with kubuntu you will lose most of udev+hotplug features
<blackfeet> Goshawk: is ubunto designd for gnome?
<Goshawk> yes mainly for that
<drspin> Xappe: put it in -- it should just show up on the desktop
<Goshawk> kubuntu is another project for kde
<drspin> Xappe: if not, mount -t iso9660 /path/to/cd/device
<drspin> Xappe: you may need to use sudo
<blackfeet> so is ubunto the suse of debian ;P
<Goshawk> but i suggest you to try ubuntu .... and see how gnome could be better for work than other desktop managers
<tritium> Xappe, and a mountpoint ;)
<StoffBox-Steve> dont know Goshawk dont test it :) use gnome and the KDE install is just for playing around :D
<drspin> blackfeet: ... Ubuntu is in no way like SuSE...
<Goshawk> blackfeet, suse is very away from ubuntu
<blackfeet> drspin: i'ts ment as the "user-friendly" debian
<drspin> blackfeet: oh - in that case :D :D
<Xappe> drspin, tritium, no I cant see the contents. it's hfs+ I believe...tried hmount too but it returned an error message
<Goshawk> blackfeet, no, since ubuntu is more time loseless
<blackfeet> Goshawk: do you know which kernel is running on the livecd?
<drspin> hfs+ is a Hard drive filesystem... try it with iso9660
<Goshawk> you have not to answar to a lot of questions by debian packages
<hawke_> drspin: I believe it's also a CD filesystem
<Xappe> drspin, it's a cd file system too, for mac cds
<drspin> hawke_you very well could be correct...
<Goshawk> blackfeet, there are relases every week i think... so 2.6.[8-10] 
<Goshawk> but check first
<Goshawk> at ubuntulinux.org
<blackfeet> Goshawk: the thing is that i need linux-pptp and the ip_gre module for my internet
<Goshawk> i don't know if it's compiled with that.. but it is just for a test.. so if you don't have internet it's not a problem
<drspin> Xappe: did you try mount -t  auto just to see?
<blackfeet> Goshawk: i will try it and visit the channel later again ;)
<blackfeet> thx first
<Goshawk> blackfeet, don't thx me.. but at all of those that works every day to make ubuntu so easy to use :-)
<dizzie> Evening all :)
* dizzie waves at leon
<blackfeet> oh, just another question ;) whats about the ati-fglx modules? You say ts easy to use, so i try to hope that there is an easy way to get them running ;) does anybody know somthing about this point?
<Goshawk> blackfeet, this was another reason
<Goshawk> i've an ati radeon 9250 never worked on the outdated Xfree of debian
<xxenon> Im quite new to ubunto. If I install 4.10, can I easily update to the latest version (x.org 6.8.2, etc...) ?
<Goshawk> on ubuntu with Xorg it works
<Xappe> drspin, i get the lable of the cd, but it states it's empty
<snowblink> Xappe: mount -t hfsplus device mountpoint
<blackfeet> Goshawk: slowly i begin to like it ;) and i think it will be possible to get apt to ask all the questions, because they are often quite important ;)
<blackfeet> cya
<Goshawk> blackfeet, c u
<Goshawk> xxenon, use synaptic pointed to hoary
<membreya> anyone here using galeon??
<thr1ce> does anyone have an ipod shuffle?
<xxenon> Goshawk - ok ...
<xxenon> Goshawk - there is no KDE on the CD's ?
<Riddell> xxenon: these ones have KDE http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-March/000023.html
<Xappe> snowblink, then I get two maps that I can cd into but not ls
<R0bNyc> Anyone here got 2.6.11 k7 working on their AMd AThlon XP-M Laptop?
<wdh> R0bNyc, wish i had one :P
<R0bNyc> wdh, lol what u got
<bretzel> Oh! Gnome 2.10 is spread! I've got it :-)
<wdh> enough, but not a laptop..
<R0bNyc> I'm trying to find a good mail client like Thunderbird or Evolution, but I want something that when I click on a email address on the browser that it automatically opens a email with the mail client like for example I do in Windows,
<Xappe>  $ hmount /dev/hdc
<Xappe> /dev/hdc: contains 1 HFS partition
<Xappe> hmount: /dev/hdc: volume is smaller than 800K (Invalid argument)
<Xappe> bah
<R0bNyc> bretzel, I've got gnome 2.10 with this new distro called Foresight Linux
<Xappe> i'm getting tired of this
<wdh> R0bNyc, then let gnome know what your favourite mailclient is..
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> indeed
<xnotte> how can i change my keyboard layout _
<R0bNyc> wdh, thanks
<goldfish> xnotte: in the computer menu, i think u can do it there, there is a keyboard thingy there
<xnotte> goldfish, i want for console
<goldfish> oh right
<bretzel> R0bNyc: :)
<R0bNyc> bretzel, whats up
<xnotte> how can i change my keyboard layout _
<larsrohdin> if i install the fglrx-driver, does it replace the driver im using now? or can i just remove fglrx later and use this driver again?
<wdh> xnotte, why ask twice?
<xnotte> wdh, because have entered new persons
<Qerub> larsrohdin: yes, you can switch back and forth.
<larsrohdin> Qerub, by simply remove the fglrx?
<wdh> about 5 maybe? on a total of 373? get real.. think before you speak..
<wdh> xnotte, it's quite annoying
<bretzel> Sorry: I really need to know where or what to do to make that %$&^&^% apache/inted/https/ accept connections!!!! I have a second PC with hoary server install and the daemonds are running (apache2, webmin, etc...) but connections are refused!!! what can I do ? for my knowledges, everythings are set correctly... I am srewed
<xnotte> wdh, if in 373 anyone answered me (maybe away), the 5 who entered, could help...they're awaked
<Qerub> larsrohdin: have you seen http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Qerub> larsrohdin: if you want to use the old driver, just change /etc/modules and your X configuration file
<wdh> xnotte, forget it.. you just dont do this.. and btw.. google is a very good help on little things like this..
<xinel> hey all
<xnotte> wdh, *
<wdh> xnotte, http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/?hl=nl&q=how+can+i+change+my+keyboard+layout+_&btnG=Google+zoeken&lr=
<xnotte> wdh, *
<wdh> xnotte, stfu :)
<xinel> want a harder problem to help fix :P
<wdh> xinel, here i present xnotte to you :)
* xinel reads above
<xinel> nah tis okies
<Echylo> question? do there exist gaim , msn messenger popup look a likes? like you don't get only noticed by a sound but with a pop up when someone comes online
<bretzel> Please I need to know why my other machine refuses any connections - excepted ssh: apache2, webin, and inetd are running...
<Qerub> Echylo: I believe there's a plugin for Gaim that does exactly that.
<Echylo> http://www.google.com
<Echylo> lets search then!
<xinel> wells my problem is a goody: i have two computers running ubuntu and networked, samba works, the computer with the printer on can print, the other computer cannot
<xinel> ive set up samba printer configs
<xinel> setup cupsd.conf
<xinel> just can't connect through to print
<Qerub> xinel: why not print through cups directly?
<xinel> i can on the computer with the printer connected
<xinel> im trying to get the computer without the printer to print over the network
<GarySaved> How do I go about editing the menu system?
<bretzel> what is that command to reconfigure a pkg: let say nfs-common ?
<xinel> dpkg-reconfigure
<bretzel> thanx xinel
<xinel> np
<jesuel> grr
<GarySaved> I installed a couple games, but they were not put in the menu.
<xinel> go to apps, games, right click, entire menu, add new item to menu
<xinel> oh btw about my prob, i did an nmap and the comp with the printer on has all the ports open i need to print
<xf__> howdy; this has probably been asked 5 million times but is hoary in a usable state?
<xf__> i.e. is it around the same stability as sid, i.e. i shouldn't expect /too/ much breakage by using it?
<GarySaved> I don't get anything when I right-click the games option.  When I right-click an actual game, I get options to put it in the panel.
<xf__> i.e. my mail server might stop working, but it won't run off with my girlfriend or corrupt data?
<goldfish> xinel: ports forwarded from router?
<xf__> wow, i'm using i.e. a lot. more coffee, i think
<xinel> don't need to its over my switch on my lan
<larsrohdin> excuse a stupid question but what is the command to start fglrx-control?
<goldfish> kk
<Montagh> just as long as youre not using IE
<xinel> its funny coz its lame :P
<larsrohdin> i thought it was fglrx-control but it says "unknown command"... and i just installed it...
<goldfish> reboot needed maybe?
<larsrohdin> just did that...
<xf__> anyone?
<goldfish> xinel: it is
<goldfish> gah
<goldfish> tab
<goldfish> xf__: yes
<xf__> so i should expect it to be like sid?
<xinel> awww i saw blue
<xinel> :/
<goldfish> xinel: lol
<GarySaved> xf__, I am using it, and I have not had and problems at all.
<GarySaved>  ... Well, not many ...
<xf__> ok, no problems.
<xf__> heh, what problems?
<Parallax_> I just bought an HP iPAQ rx3715 and I have to stick with M$ Outl**k for the syncronization, Is there any alternatives with my best friend "Ubuntu" ????
<xf__> i can handle the occasional broken package needing manual fixing, but i don't want things like a broken fsck killing my partitions, or a broken postfix corrupting my maildirs
<GarySaved> Mostly just me trying to figure out how it needs for things to be done.  Nothing has gone wrong.
<xf__> oh, cool, can handle that
<xf__> i'm using third party backports though, so herm, i can see i'm in for some fun
<goldfish> heh
<Echylo> anybody knows how to get the pop ups for gaim working? I get this error when installing :
<Echylo> e following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Echylo>   gaim-guifications: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0) but 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Echylo>                      Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.8.0) but 1.6.0b-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Echylo>                      Depends: gaim (>= 1:1.1) but 1:1.0.0-1ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<xinel> hrmms
<xinel> i do a /usr/bin/smbclient -L name
<xinel> and i see no printers :E
* xinel is confused
<Qerub> Echylo: http://guifications.sourceforge.net/
<GarySaved> Is there a way to add programs to the menu?  Right clicking does not bring anything up.
* OddAbe19 is away: Gone... Like the French in a battle.
<membreya> GarySaved: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=77243
<Echylo> Qerub, where do you think I downloaded it?
<mdke> hi there. Mplayer crashes when I attempt to open a dvd. the error is "Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module decode_audio. Does anyone know why this is? I believe I have installed all the relevant packages for dvd playback. I am on hoary
<wezzer-> try mplayer -ao help
<blizah> can i make a add to  panel icon that opens a terminal and then types something to run a program for me?
<mdke> wezzer, ok
<StoffBox-Steve> GarySaved, you men to the apps  menu ?
<StoffBox-Steve> mean
<blizah> im tring to make an icon for steam but it needs to run through cedega
<blizah> woundering how i do this
<JordanAU> I am trying to install ndiswrapper to get my wifi up and running, according to their site, i have to have a link to the kernel source. Problem is, i can't find the source in /src/build like i think i am supposed to
<mdke> wezzer, willuse xine for now. seems it works ok
<benjanet> can someone help me configuring sound engine on Amarok ?
<StoffBox-Steve> GarySaved, its not an easy way, but its a way in hoary .. > > > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18034
<bretzel> How to remove completely a pkg with apt-get ?? can't find that magic option... I need to totally remove apache-1.x and let apache2 running alone
<wezzer> mdke: ok
<goldfish> GarySaved: are you on warty?
<GarySaved> StoffBox-Steve, Yes ... There really was no way to modify the menus in hoary?  That hardly seems plosible!
<Parallax_> I just bought an HP iPAQ rx3715 and I have to stick with M$ Outl**k for the syncronization, Is there any alternatives with my best friend "Ubuntu" ????
<GarySaved> Plausable ?
<goldfish> :)
<GarySaved> Yes, I am using Hoary
<StoffBox-Steve> i know thats foobaa in hoary, the easy with in warty "application:///" dosnt work in hoary :( for the time this is the only way i know to do it
<BockBilbo> is it possible to make ico files in ubuntu?
<StoffBox-Steve> @ GarySaved
<BockBilbo> i want to make a favicon for my server
<BockBilbo> :S
<Goshawk> BockBilbo, no.. it is impossible :D
<Qerub> BockBilbo: icoutils
<Goshawk> use gimp ^__^
<Qerub> BockBilbo: png<->ico
<GarySaved> StoffBox-Steve, Thanks.  I can not believe they overlooked something that important!
<Goshawk> Qerub, good ^__^
<blizah> anyone know if its possible to make an icon that not only opens a terminal but types some stuff in it also?
<Vjaz> Parallax_: I have no idea about how good the software is, but there's at least "multisync" and "synce" that are aimed at syncronizing with PocketPCs. You might want to see if there's anything on the forums about them or Pocket PC's in general.
* GarySaved thinks they were too busy looking at their new desktop.  ;-/
<BockBilbo> mm interesting
<StoffBox-Steve> i search yesterday for a warty like way .. after an hour i go crazy and give up :S
<Parallax_> Vjaz: I already tried but with no luck :(
<wdh> blizah, --help ?
<membreya> so glad they're up to a stable release of gnome :)
<goldfish> fluxbox!
<JordanAU> where is the kernel source????
<theine_> JordanAU: you need to install it!!!!
<roben> is  there any swedish translation project active yet?
<mdke> i've trawled the website for a while. Who can tell me how to enable hdparm for my cdrom on a permanent basis? thanks in advance
<mdke> i mean dma
<AngryClip> is there any tool to edit the gnome menus (the ones that load up when you press the foot)
<thetaphi> is ubuntu a from source distro?
<mdke> thetaphi, nope
<roben> thetaphi what does that mean?
<mdke> binary
<Guinea> Hi there!
<roben> ok
<theine_> mdke: you probably need to look in /etc/hdparm.conf
<membreya> mdke: /etc/hdparm.conf
<thetaphi> AngryClip i think as of these latest releases of gnome the menu is non-editable/dynamic... don't take my word for it though
<membreya> AngryClip: : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=77243
<StoffBox-Steve> roben, sure there is a swedish tranlation when you use hoary
<thetaphi> roben, it means all software is compiled on the fly for your particular machine rather than pre-compiled and pre-packaged for a broad range of machines
<mdke> theine_, membreya, can you tell me what should be in there?
<GarySaved> When I go to ubuntu and try to login, it does not like the certificate.  Is this being fixed?
<membreya> read the conf :)
<Guinea> I've got a problem with installing programs. If I type ./configure into the terminal, it says no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<thetaphi> mdke ok cool thanks
<itamar> are there any hoary netinst CDs?
<thetaphi> just wondering
<mdke> membreya, ok i've read it. Is devfs enabled on ubuntu?
<membreya> Guinea: got gcc installed is?
<Guinea> Well...
<farruinn> thetaphi: if you wished, you could install a base system then use apt-get source -b all the time instead of apt-get install...
<farruinn> thetaphi: but I don't think it's really worth it
<theine_> mdke: yeah, everything's explained in config file
<mdke> theine_, not whether ubuntu uses devfs or not tho
<xinel> bah
<Guinea> I tried to install gcc, but it says ./configure: line 2332: cc: command not found
<Guinea> *** The command 'cc -o conftest -g   conftest.c' failed.
<Guinea> *** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.
<xinel> double bah
<StoffBox-Steve> itamar, i know there is a netinstall image on the cd :)
<xinel> well samba works i will just copy over whatever i want to print and then do it locally
<xinel> :E
<theine_> mdke: it doesn't
<mdke> hmm
<theine_> mdke: anyway, that's quite independent of hdparm/dma
<mdke> theine_, it is relevant to what syntax to use in the conf. are you sure it doesn't?
<GarySaved> Does anyone else have a problem with their certificate?
<theine_> mdke: is it? i didn't know that
<thetaphi> how long ago did ubuntu come out?
<thetaphi> is 4.10 still the latest release?
<mdke> theine_, you're the one who told me to read the conf ;)
<mdke> thetaphi, yes
<sophief> hi
<netpuppy> thetaphi, warty was the first release
<thetaphi> mdke k when did that come out?
<mdke> thetaphi, october last year
<thetaphi> netpuppy when did it come out?
<sophief> hi
<thetaphi> aight cool thx
<StoffBox-Steve> the last "stable" thetaphi the last is Hoary Arry6
<Echylo> configure: error: Library requirements (gaim) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<sophief> how to config printer
<theine_> mdke: alright, use the one for no devfs systems then
<Echylo> what should I do now ?
<mdke> StoffBox-Steve, that is really misleading
<Guinea> So, how do I install gcc?:-/
<netpuppy> thetaphi, as the name suggests, in month 10 of 2004
<goldfish> Guinea: from a terminal, sudo apt-get install gcc
<dev_alex_> hey, I have a question, how safe is it remove ubuntu-base?
<mdke> theine_, yep ok have done
<will> Guinea: try sudo apt-get build-essential
<mdke> theine_, ok it has worked thanks for your help
<StoffBox-Steve> why mdke the last stable is Warty , and the last release is Hoary Array 6 ;)
<mdke> StoffBox-Steve, ah yes that's true. you said the last stable one was hoary
<mdke> misunderstanding
<Guinea> Hey, seems to work, thanks!
<theine_> mdke: does /etc/init.d/hdparm exist?
<mdke> theine_, sure
<art_> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu 5.04 and I can't run "nautilus applications:///" to configure gnome menu. Any help?
<mdke> art_, it is disabled
<art_> why?
<mdke> art_, dunno
<art_> How can I configure gnome menu ?
<mdke> art_, if you're desperate you can edit /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<mdke> system-wide only tho
<mdke> i think that is the only way
<art_> Some applications are missing so I need to do this
<theine_> where is /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme supposed to point to?
<mdke> art_, ok you have to add .desktop files for the programs you want in the menu. Copy the syntax from existing ones
<mdke> theine_, mine goes to /etc/X11/cursors/core.theme
<theine_> mdke: thanks
<mdke> np
<benjanet> can someone help me configuring sound engine on Amarok ?
<theine_> mdke: what about /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so?
<mdke> theine_, no idea i'm afraid
<theine_> mdke: don't have java installed?
<mdke> no
<theine_> mdke: ok, thanks anyway
<mdke> sorry
<Guinea> Hmmm...
<no0tic> is there a way to leave the session open when burning cd/dvds with nautilus-burner?
<Guinea> checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Guinea> And now?
<Echylo> ooooooow
<Echylo> how mean
<Echylo> <deryni> I'm confused as to why someone would want to run ubuntu?
<mdke> heh
<Echylo> <deryni> I thought the benefit was supposed to be frequent releases that are more up to date than debian stable?
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> that is true isn't it?
<mdke> they haven't been late on any releases ;)
<Echylo> yea
<StoffBox-Steve> its true mdke :)
<mdke> actually they are very good on timetables
* StoffBox-Steve love xpenguins -a -n 16  --all
<alessio> gli animali
<sankito> can someone tell me how to configure firefox so that when i click on a shoutcast station, it automatically opens xmms and plays it?
<Vjaz> StoffBox-Steve: xpenguins is fun... but I'm just wondering what your screen looks like. I mean my screen mostly is completely filled with whatever application (or two) I'm using at the moment. Leaving no space for penguins. :-p
<StoffBox-Steve> Vjaz, Dual-head :) one to work and one for staff like chats and list :) so there is allway space for my xpenguins :D btw a revo 1280x1024 on both
<mdke> nice
<dev_alex_> humm why does ubuntu-base depend on alsa-* ?
<mdke> dev_alex_, you can remove ubuntu-base if you like
<mdke> its a metapackage
<mdke> just a list of the packages which form part of ubuntu's base system
<dev_alex_> mdke: but then you miss out on stuff that gets added to ubuntu-base, right ?
<mdke> ye[
<StoffBox-Steve> dev_alex_, the same with ubuntu-desktop only dummypacks to easy install
<mdke> yep
<mdke> dev_alex_, that's correct
<dev_alex_> I ain't going near -desktop
<dmoyne> I am presently testing Ubuntu Wart and I have a few questions :
* dev_alex_ is considering it for server usage 
<StoffBox-Steve> :)
<mdke> dev_alex_, it's your call. personally i would remove it if you are just going to run a couple of services
<Vjaz> StoffBox-Steve: I envy your screen.
<Vjaz> 1024x768 on a 12" laptop screen.
<mdke> me too
<LordC> What software do you guys use for burning CDs? Specifically ISOs? Im an ex-KDE user, so I usually used K3b
<mdke> LordC, cdrecord is very easy to use. otherwise nautilus-cd-burner
<Vjaz> LordC: Nautilus burner. Right click on an ISO file and select "write to cd" (iirc)
<dev_alex_> humm. mdke yer, but then I might be missing out on some ubuntu goodness.  but then I don't think I can live with my servers with all sorts of junk on 'em
<kent> LordC, for iso:s nautilus burner,  and for audio I use graveman.
<mdke> dev_alex_, are you a good linux user?
<mdke> dev_alex_, gentoo is great for servers
<StoffBox-Steve> Vjaz, :D the 2nd is a old 15" but runs fine with 1280x1024 and the first its just an normal 17" ... :) why money is in backhand there come a new 22"+ monitor :D
<Echylo> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0... no
<Echylo> I use warty?
<JordanAU> does ubuntu read debian packages???
<Echylo> any solution?
<dev_alex_> mdke: I'd say decent. I'm a debian fan, and I'm moving away from FBSD
<dev_alex_> JordanAU: yap
<mdke> dev_alex_, hmm well maybe run debian on your server then
<navreet> hi
<dmoyne> to use a joystick applications expect js0 in "/dev" ; with Ubuntu the proper js0 is located in "/dev/input" ; the idea is to set a link from "/dev/js0" onto /dev/input/js0" that could be set permanently ! ; how to achieve this ?
<Vjaz> Echylo: have you installed libglib2.0-dev?
<StoffBox-Steve> sure JordanAU ubuntu is debian base
<Echylo> maybe
<Echylo> :p
<JordanAU> yay!
<Echylo> nope
<Echylo> :P
<mdke> dev_alex_, but if the pc is a decent one and you have plenty of hard disk maybe you would like to keep ubuntu
<JordanAU> i can get ndiswrapper to work then!
<LordC> Cool, thanks mdke Vjaz  and kent
<dev_alex_> mdke: well I'm looking at ubuntu for the quick security fixes  which Debian Sarge doesn't get
<navreet> can anyone help me boot ubuntu? i know what partition it is on... (but I didn't want to install grub.. [already have it] ), but I can't seem to boot it, it says "root=" param is not recognized, I know exactly which drive it is on, but I suspect the kernel may think the drive is labeled differently
<mdke> dev_alex_, i've never used debian. i presume that debian gets security fixes tho
<mdke> dev_alex_, even woody no?
<vijub> navreet: is urs a sata drive?
<dev_alex_> mdke: woody is 3 years old :)
<navreet> vijub, yes :)
<mdke> dev_alex_, yes
<mdke> dev_alex_, is that bad?
<navreet> it should be /dev/sda2
<DnaDog> hi
<dev_alex_> so the new stuff isn't in there. and the move from FBSD would be too far back
<navreet> oh, btw, I installed the amd64 versino
<StoffBox-Steve> bad not but for a desktop system its very old mdke :D
<mdke> yeah but he is running a server
<navreet> vijub, any suggestions
<navreet> ?
<DnaDog> i am new to apt-get can anyone tell me how i can install kernel sources with apt-get
<dmoyne> to use a joystick applications expect js0 in "/dev" ; with Ubuntu the proper js0 is located in "/dev/input" ; the idea is to set a link from "/dev/js0" onto /dev/input/js0" that could be set permanently ! ; how to achieve this ?
<mdke> dev_alex_, well if you liked the ports system of freebsd then have a look at gentoo. it is very customisable in terms of what packages you want to use, how heavy you want your dependencies etc
<dev_alex_> that doesn't mean I want to run an achent copy of stuff :)
<navreet> DnaDog, apt-cache search kernel sources
<dev_alex_> ah, I HATE the ports system with a passion :) but I've been told gentoo is nice.
<navreet> vijub, ?
<mdke> dev_alex_, how come?
<navreet> dev_alex_, gentoo is OK
<DnaDog> cheers navreet i will give it a go
<mdke> dev_alex_, how come you hate the ports system i mean?
<R0bNyc> does ubuntu has mplayer, mplayer-plugins, and stuff so I can see videos on browser?
<mdke> yes
<R0bNyc> what plugins can I get then
<mdke> not by default tho
<dev_alex_> mdke: I've been bitten in the ass one too many times, creating a repository that deals with dependecies is a royal pain.
<wezzer> see ubuntuforums.org
<wezzer> there is howto forum
<wezzer> and there is multimedia / mplayer thread
<mdke> dev_alex_, well maybe steer clear of gentoo tho. it's awesome tho ;)
<navreet> can anyone help me boot ubuntu?
<dev_alex_> mdke: I know a couple of people that uses it, and I've been assured that ebuilds don't blow as hard :-p
<Guinea> Well - I get the message "Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc'" - But how can I do that?
<mdke> dev_alex_, hmm you need to take quite a lot of care with setting your use flags for dependencies tho
<streetbmx> hello
<dev_alex_> mdke: I currently run a pile of FBSD machines, and I build in-house packaeges so I'll be ok :)
<mdke> wow
<mdke> dev_alex_, do you have distcc running?
<dev_alex_> mdke: what I'd like is to be able to point lots of machines at a reposiroty and keep then in sync with each other, and I's hoping ubuntu might do the job for me
<dev_alex_> mdke: nothing fancy like that. its a hassle enough to keep all the boxes upto date
<mdke> dev_alex_, run a local repository?
<dev_alex_> mdke: yer, that's that some gentoo users have suggested. have a build machnine and binary package repository.
<dev_alex_> the same could be done with debian or ubuntu.
<mdke> dev_alex_, well i was thinking you could use one machine to build packages on, and get the other machines to help out with the builds
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> dev_alex_, although you don't need to build the packages ;)
<vijub_> navreet: sorry my connection hanged... did u get me
<dev_alex_> mdke: I'd have to build all the in-house packages anyway, ans some of the heavy duty ones I'd want to tune them anyway so that's not the hassle.
<Echylo> anybody has a link to a tutorial how to get photoshop 7 launched?
<dev_alex_> I just like the core OS to be a slim as possible, and ubuntu-base is a tad large for my likeing.
<mdke> dev_alex_, ubuntu is not great for that sort of thing
<mdke> dev_alex_, imo the dependencies are a bit heavy
<dev_alex_> mdke: yes, on the other hand it has a nice 6 month release which would be very nice to track.
<Slaven> anyone else experiencing poor graphic performance and sound delays in zsnes?
<streetbmx> the ubuntu custom/server install isnt too large
<mdke> dev_alex_, well that's the advantage of a port system
<mdke> dev_alex_, constantly updating
<dev_alex_> streetbmx: umm..  alsa, evms, RAID,  nice but not nessasery.
<mdke> dev_alex_, the latter two are easily removed
<streetbmx> aw
<dev_alex_> mdke: well I think its the oppsite, its too constant, there's no time for sitting back and enjoying the peace.
<mdke> dev_alex_, heh
* dev_alex_ is as lazy as they get 
<mdke> dev_alex_, well imo if you're running a server you only need security updates, you don't need new releases. As long as the hardware is supported
<phester> Im trying to install nVidias audio driver for linux and i get this message: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<dev_alex_> mdke: there's some truth in that. but then developers want decently new libs and apps to write code againts so Debian Woody is pushing it, although it would be ideal.
<phester> what to do?
<mdke> phester, have a look at the wiki on the ubuntu website, or www.ubuntuguide.org
<Slaven> hm
<Slaven> aren't the nvidia audio drivers included?
<mdke> dev_alex_, when is the next deibian release?
<Slaven> *curious*
<dev_alex_> phester: you need to get hold of your kernel source,  $ dpkg -l linux-image\*  will tell you what kernel you have installed
<mdke> sladen, i believe not
<mdke> sorry Slaven
<dev_alex_> mdke: when they feeling making one. I'm not expecting one anytime soon.
<Slaven> don't be sorry
<mdke> Slaven, because i got your name wrong
<Slaven> :)
<dev_alex_> Slaven: there're not 'cos there not totally free I believe
<mdke> that's right
<Slaven> but nvidia graphic drivers aren't either, are they?
<Slaven> but they are included, aren't they?
<mdke> not to my knowledge
<Slaven> I just had to install glx drivers anyway
<dev_alex_> I believe there's a script that downloads the non-free part and compiles it for you, as distribution is not permitted
<toto> hi people! I got DSL troubles so I'm trying to install winmodem on my laptop. Actually its all done, and it manages to connect but when I simply try to reach google thru Firefox or try to get mails, it doesn't work... Any ideas?
<dev_alex_> (at least that's the case on Debian)
<dev_alex_> toto: DNS ?
<toto> dev_alex_ ?
<mdke> toto, can you ping google.com?
<dev_alex_> what happes if you pull up a terminal and go $ping www.google.com
<toto> mdke I didnt try
<mdke> toto, try, but without the www
<toto> but I ping remote IP
<Slaven> try pinging 66.102.9.99
<toto> ok I'll try but I gotta reboot and all... I'm on win*$$ there
<dev_alex_> *sigh* and my search for the perfect disto will have to continue... mayebe I should just use OpenSolaris.
<streetbmx> do i need to configure samba in anyway  on the client side to access a samba server share?
<toto> what if ping works?
<toto> what do I do if ping works?
<mdke> toto, then something is seriously wrong
<Slaven> dev_alex_: what's your criteria?
<toto> :)
<mdke> toto, if it doesn't work, then there is something wrong with your dns settings
<phester> dev_alex_, is this the kernel source?:linux-image-am 2.6.8.1-13     Linux kernel image on x86_64.
<toto> I used pppconfig to create connection
<dev_alex_> phester: well thats the image.
<phester> ok
<mdke> gtg
<mdke> laters all
<Echylo> why is everybody outside #ubuntu so pissed and unfriendly
<dev_alex_> phester: so now you need to install kernel-sorce-2.6.8-1
<apokryphos> Echylo: they're not ;-)
<Echylo> and then they dare to say that ubuntu is not good
<Slaven> Echylo: Good question.
<dev_alex_> or something like it
<toto> I dont remember having filled any DNS stuff.... :/
<apokryphos> Echylo: it depends on where you go; have you been in #debian?
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> #gaim
<vidar_> Hi! i have a problem with my sound, the volume control doesn't work. anyone know how to fix this?
<phester> Echylo, ubuntu people is friendly, the rest is unhappy with what they have :)
<Echylo> there I ask how long compiling of gaim would take on a p2 with 192 ram
<Echylo> "go find out"
<toto> vidar_ unmute?
<toto> :)
<vidar_> hehe
<vidar_> nope
<apokryphos> Echylo: sounds odd-ish to me. I'd imagine fellow Gnome-ers would be more agreeagle. But, you can't take one visit in a channel obscure your thoughts on what it's like, at other times.
<phester> dev_alex_, :ok thx
<vidar_> I have sound, but i cant control the volume.
<Echylo> I ain't gonna visit every channel ;)
<dev_alex_> Slaven: runs on x86, and I want to build a cluster farm out of my box so I'd like to be able to pin the software on the boxes in time and keep then in sync
<Slaven> vidar: plug in the speakers? :P
<goldfish> lol
<vidar_> Slaven , toto : I have sound, but i cant control the volume.
<toto> vidar_ install gnome_alsa_mixer or something like that
<toto> it's very useful
<dev_alex_> Slaven: so an binary packae repository is what I'm thinking. but then I'd like to get seciry fixes in at a decent speed.
<vidar_> toto: i believe i have done that.
<Slaven> ok.
<toto> see what dmesg snd gives
<Slaven> how does Solaris work with repositories?
<toto> Slaven, I reboot on linux and try to ping and then reboot on win$** if necessary... stay here?
<spiral> hi
<Slaven> yeah, I'll be around.
<dev_alex_> Solaris has binary package you can add/remove and has some repositories but no dependencies, its just a joke 'cos it would piss off my co-worker :-p
<toto> thanks! ;)
<Slaven> but anyone could help you, really.
<dev_alex_> ... maybe you should of told him to take note of his DNS settings and check resolve.conf ?
<goldfish> lol
* OddAbe19 is away: Gone... Like the French in a battle.
<Slaven> oh
<streetbmx> im trying  to access a samba share with nautilus, but it doesnt even ask for username or password. and just says folder  contents cannot be displayed, can anyone help?
<Slaven> am I the only one helping him now? :P
<dev_alex_> streetbmx: what is your samba share setup as?
<streetbmx> homes
<streetbmx> i set it up like the ubuntuguide shows
<dev_alex_> $net rpc share -S <hostname> give you?  (do that from the client machine)
<vidar_> toto
<vidar_> toto: nothing
<dev_alex_> streetbmx: *shurg* I haven't a clue about the ubuntuguide, but I know my way around samba
<vidar_> toto: nothing useful that is
<streetbmx> homes
<streetbmx> print$
<streetbmx> IPC$
<streetbmx> ADMIN$
<streetbmx> brandon
<streetbmx> gave me that
<dev_alex_> well that means it working to a point .
<dev_alex_> my bet is that you don't have a public share so it can't show it to you
<streetbmx> i was able to access it from windows
<vidar_> Anyone else know how to get my volume control working? i get sound, but can't control the volume.
<dev_alex_> oh? oddness.  so you can browse to the same machine from windows, and what does it show you ?
<streetbmx> and in nautilus, under the server it shows the homes smb share
<streetbmx> in windows it shows me my files
<streetbmx> under /home/brandon
<dev_alex_> k. but in nautilus it doesn't?
<Spug> My PC crashed, and when I booted again a program complains about not being able to write to one of my partitions because it is read-only... I have tried remounting several times
<LinuxJones> vidar_, right click the volume control and click properties. If you have more than 1 soundcard on your system select the correct card.
<Slaven> I had the same problem with nautilus. It doesn't offer any login-box.
<Spug> mount also says that the file system is mounted as rw
<Slaven> I use konqueror.
<toto> Thanks dudes, I had Static IP configured in pppconfig... :/
<streetbmx> nope doesnt work in nautilus
<toto> winmodem now works!!! YEAH!
<dev_alex_> ok. I'm out of here. its way too late to be in an office.
<toto> bye
<vidar_> LinuxJones: i have 2 there, and neither of them works with the volum control. It snaps to full, or off.
<Echylo> woow
<Echylo> lucky day today
<Echylo> I managed to compile the latest gaim
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> well done
<streetbmx> adios alex
<Echylo> and to compile the guitifications plugin
<Echylo> that's still busy
<LinuxJones> vidar_, have a look @ gstreamer-properties, do you know if alsa is setup correctly ?
<dev_alex_> Echylo: wow. you one lucky man
<Echylo> ...
<dev_alex_> or girl.
<Echylo> don't laugh or be ironic please :p
* hawke_ laughs.
<Guinea> Hey, what does "fails sanity check" mean?
<Echylo> omg
<vidar_> LinuxJones: if i press test at alsa, it fails, but ESD works
<Echylo> and the plugin compiled fine too
<LinuxJones> Guinea, your trying to compile something ?
<Echylo> :D
<LinuxJones> vidar_, ok make it default and select the non alsa card in gnome volume control properties
<Guinea> yes, linuxjones
<GarySaved> Hey ... FYI:  I just did an update, and now I can print from the browser.
<LinuxJones> Guinea, install build-essential
<Echylo> does msn works with someone?
<vidar_> LinuxJones: still doesn't work. i can move the volume slider, but it don't react to it. The PCM bar snaps to full, or off.
<GarySaved> So ... I did the apt-get to get acroreader and the plugin for mozilla.  It does not work.  Where should I look first to fix it?
<TexJoachim> Echylo: with gaim, fine!
<Guinea> Linuxjones: How? If found a deb-file?
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> still sending cookie
<goldfish> GarySaved: Whats wrong with it?
<Echylo> :P
<LinuxJones> vidar_, if one of your soundcards in on your motherboard (and your not using it), try disabling it in system bios so Ubuntu doesn't see it
<netpuppy> err... why haven't anyone made a clearlooks theme with "Human" color scheme?
<Slaven> hm
<Slaven> my msn with gaim is sorta unreliable
<GarySaved> When I click on a .pdf link, the screen clears, and it says done.  Nothing happens.
<Slaven> often, it won't connect
<vidar_> LinuxJones: if i press test at alsa, it fails, but ESD works
<Spug> My PC crashed, and when I booted again a program complains about not being able to write to one of my partitions because it is read-only... I have tried remounting several times, and mount says that the filesystem is rw
<Slaven> like now, for example.
<netpuppy> Slaven, that's MSN for you
<netpuppy> :)
<vidar_> LinuxJones: sorry.. that was wrong
<LinuxJones> Guinea, goto a gnome console and type sudo apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential
<Slaven> yeah, mebbe.
<LinuxJones> vidar_, how's that ?
<vidar_> LinuxJones: i use my onboard sound card, i think it's Realtek AC97. i don't have anything else.
<TexJoachim> Slaven: not with 1.1.4
<LinuxJones> vidar_, mmm it should work :(
<vidar_> i know :(
<GarySaved> I am so happy to be rid of all the M$ garbage.  I am not even dual booting anymore!
<Slaven> I'm asking again -- are there anyone else here that are experiencing vlc crashing when trying to maximize the display?
<Slaven> I'm using vlc 0.8.1
<GarySaved> Is there somwhere I have to enable the plugin? (To get .pdf files)
<goldfish> GarySaved: nope
<goldfish> it shud work automatically
<Slaven> maybe restart the browser?
<goldfish> yeah
<GarySaved> Just a sec ...
<GarySaved> I just re-started the browser.  I tried a couple files.  The screen blanks, and it says done in the bottom right status bar.
<Guinea> Hm... configure: error: *** Didn't find any of FreeType, X11, or Win32.
<Guinea> *** Must have at least one backend to build Pango.
<Guinea>  ?
<Guinea> I just installed Freetype...
<Guinea> Or I believe that I did...
<LinuxJones> Guinea, what are you compiling ?
<Guinea> I try to install this glib/gtk-stuff
<Guinea> and there is this pango-thing
<Guinea> whatever it is
<LinuxJones> Guinea, all of the glib and gtk libraries are available via apt already pre-compiled
<Guinea> oh
<Guinea> where do i get information about this apt-stuff?
<GarySaved> Could it help if I tried it once with mozilla?
<zenrox> Guinea,  you need the dev packages to do that
<Guinea> How do I get glib/gtk via apt?
<zenrox> Guinea, sudo apt-get install package-name
<GarySaved> I guess not.  FireFox comes up if you enter mozilla.
<Guinea> and what's the name of the gtk-package?!
<crimsun_> the binaries? libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-common
<crimsun_> to compile a GTK+-2 application, you need libgtk2.0-dev
<ElVirolo> hi all
<ElVirolo> i've got a prob with my hoary installation here : KDM loads up, but I can't log on to ANY WM... Instead, one of these ugly Xdialog windows shows up  saying "xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp ; X session may end with an error" and then X restarts ... i tried doing a chmod 777 on /tmp, but it still doesn't work, and no error seems to show up in the X.org log...
<neighborlee> is anyone else using openscenegraph &/or delta3d ?..if so I need to verify something ;-))
<GarySaved> Should there be a symbolic link for pdf files?  It acts like when I had missed one for Java.
<Slaven> anyone heard of anyone getting Rpgmaker 2003 working under wine/cedega/whatever?
<[Zenith] > Is it possible to get a program to open in the same workspace everytime i open it, like gaim starts in workspace 2 and firefox in workspace 3?
<raenk> hi all, I just installed ubuntu, skip the booloader part as i have one already, it's booting right, but I was wondering if it boots with splash image or not, as I added the common line to grub, but nothing about splash, so if there's any splash I would like to know what would be the default line in grub to get this
<zenrox> [Zenith] ,  yes put the progam on the desktops you want then logout saving session
<zenrox> raenk,  no spasl in warty
<zenrox> splas
<goldfish> h
<zenrox> ya
<raenk> zenrox, oh ok, then it's ok
<raenk> thanks
<zenrox> yep
<[Zenith] > zenrox, is that the best solution? Will it affect the performance in Ubuntu?
<verbalshadow> hi
<zenrox> [Zenith] ,  that will work little slower at login but other wise fine
<[Zenith] > zenrox, ok. I will try that, thanx for the help =)
<zenrox> [Zenith] ,  n/p
<vince_> xvile doesn't start (segmentation fault)..hmm
<zenrox> vince_,  you running warty or hoary
<kzm> Anybody using upgraded orinoco drivers for WLAN?
<vince_> hoary
<vince_> newest updates
<zenrox> vince log out and log back in if you did updates
<vince_> ok, i'll try
<zenrox> you got to restart gonome
<pestilence> does anybody know why they changed the name of the package python to python-minimal?  it seems to have broken kdelibs4
<pestilence> in warty
<pestilence> furthermore, where do i point this out so that it gets fixed?
<vince_> still the same..
<verbalshadow> i googled for a way to login/use a windows domain and didn't find one, can someone point me in the right direction
<mikep> Anyone know where to find or write Linux drivers for Airport Extreme for their Powerbooks?
<ompaul> pestilence, I'll get you the url if you hang on a min
<zenrox> vince_, wate till the nxupdates
<zenrox> nx=next
<pestilence> ompaul: ok
<Slack_Rox> There a way of installing all the dev packages at once?
<vince_> yeah, i guess it's broken. vile works though. and vim of course.
<back_east> mikep: It's a broadcom, so don't hold your breath.
<ompaul> pestilence, I must have been asleep :) bugzilla.ubuntu.com :)
<mikep> Yes, something to do with military specs?
<ompaul> pestilence, you got that?
<pestilence> ompaul: yea, i looked there, wasn't sure if i should submit there.
<ompaul> pestilence it is the home of the bugs
<pestilence> am i the only one who noticed that an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade wanted to remove kde?
<sucho> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, is there way to upgrade firefox on ubuntu 4.10 to 1.0?
<gfxstyler> could someone tell me why the hell this ****!! ubuntu does not start up and hangs on boot randomly? i installed it for 8 times now and i cant get it to boot! im really upset with this **** i installed it 1 time yesterday and it worked without any problems!
<pestilence> i'm pretty sure it's because python changed from python to python-minimal
<Echylo> how good does photoshop 7 works with wine?
<back_east> mikep: That's what they say
<Echylo> it's installing
<ompaul> pestilence, ehh I did not have kde installed before I upgraded such a box
<Riddell> pestilence: kde is only a meta package, it can be removed safely
<vixus> Xine has suddenly decided to stop playing my DVDs... >:|
<back_east> sucho: Use ubuntu-backports
<vixus> It was doing it fine before.
<pestilence> Riddell: the only package i cared about was konsole, and it is no longer installable
<sucho> back_east: i'll google for them, thx
<pestilence> Riddell: what i meant was, it removed every package related to kde
<back_east> sucho: glad to help
<vixus> Can you please tell me why?
<pestilence> Riddell: and i think it's because kdelibs4 depends on python which changed names
<gfxstyler> you know what? gfy
<Riddell> pestilence: in hoary?
<pestilence> Riddell: yes
<pestilence> i'm curious if i did something wrong....i have hoary pinned to 50, so i assume that nothing from hoary is causing this problem
<pestilence> the only thing from hoary i have installed is krb5-*
<vixus> Xine is saying there are no plugins to handle dvd:/ when I blatantly installed them.
<vixus> do I need to mount my dvd drive or something to /dev/dvd?
<Slaven> no mounting should be needed
<pestilence> actually, it's kdelibs-bin that depends on python, my bad
<Zotnix> Mmm... GNOME 2.10
<pestilence> but kdelibs4 depends on kdelibs-bin
<Slaven> but you have linked your cdrom-drive to /dev/dvd, I guess?
<pestilence> Riddell: i meant No -- in warty
<Slaven> ls -l /dev | grep dvd
<vixus> ubuntu is mounting the cd to /media/cdrom0
<pestilence> Riddell: trying to type too fast, have something at 2:00 so have to leave soon
<vixus> i think
<Riddell> pestilence: hmm, packages don't change names in warty
<yqyq> dear all, I would like map a windows share(xp) fron ubuntu to xp, I need samba?
<Slaven> it has to be linked to /dev/dvd
<Slaven> if you haven't done that already, ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd
<vixus> I followed the linking guide...
<yqyq> from ubuntu to xp
<Slaven> ok
<pestilence> Riddell: ok, so it looks like python is still a package, but when i upgraded, it was removed in favor of python-minimal
<joh> Anyone else experience problems with getting mandatory settings in gconf to work?
<pestilence> and python-minimal conflicts with python....python-minimal is "required"
<vixus> Slaven.
<Slaven> yep?
<crimsun_> pestilence, in hoary?
<crimsun_> pestilence, something's broken, then, because both python and python-minimal are installed here. [2.4-0ubuntu6] 
<Echylo> yaayaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Echylo> they should make a cheer channel
<pestilence> crimsun_: hmmmm....
<Echylo> #cheer !
<Echylo> I got PS7 running!
<Echylo> :P
<pestilence> crimsun_: so, i have both hoary and warty repositories, but hoary is pinned to 50 so it should be from warty
<pestilence> why doesn't apt-cache show tell you which of {hoary|warty} the information comes from
<pestilence> yea.  something must be broken.  i'll have to fix it later.
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> Cannot join #photoshop (Channel is invite only).
<ompaul> Echylo, guess it has to be gimp then :) how exclusive is that
<__> lol
<Echylo> well
<Echylo> I got ps7 running
<__> why is there a photoshop channel on freenode anyways?
<Echylo> but only problem is I can't use fonts
<__> isn't freenode for OSS stuff?
<__> or did i misread the MOTD
<Echylo> Freenode is a service of Peer-Directed Projects Center, an
<Echylo> --- - IRS 501(c)(3) not-for-profit organization
<crimsun_> pestilence, if you use pinning, it's very important that you specify a target repo
<__> eh, that's not the whole thing
<crimsun_> pestilence, -twarty
<crimsun_> pestilence, etc.
<Rocco> what can i do when he is "unable to dinf i2c bus information"???
<PotajiTo> wenas
<__> ah it was the policy page i read it on
<__> not the motd
<Hell-Razor> hey guys i justinstalled ubuntu, i was just wondering now how do i install stuff? make sure my system is up-to date?
<Guinea> Hey, I've got another question :)
<Rocco> hell-razor: apt-get update
<yoko-omo> Hell-Razor: apt-get upgrade
<yoko-omo> :)
<ompaul> __ what you are referring to is: The network exists to provide interactive services to peer-directed project communities. Am I right to think that?
<Hell-Razor> how do i become root
<Rocco> yoko-omo: update or apgrade?
<Hell-Razor> if i never set a root pw
<Rocco> hell-razor: su
<Guinea> I get the message "Package pygtk-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `pygtk-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable" - How do I do that in Ubuntu?
<Hell-Razor> i never set a root pw though
<ompaul> Hell-Razor, you type sudo su - and give your own password
<drspin> Hell-Razor: sudo -s will give you a rtoot shell
<socomm> Hell-Razor: You can set the root pasword "su passwd"
<kent> wow.. gnome 2.10 about to be installed in Hoary.  Great :)
<__> ompaul: probably
<__> i dunno
<socomm> Hell-Razor: The default user is ~root.
<Rocco> what can i do when he is "unable to dinf i2c bus information"???
<socomm> Sorta.
<Echylo> wie noemt er stijn olemans
<EkSoN> when send CD's Hoary?
<socomm> Whoops not "su passwd" but "sudo passwd"
<EkSoN> next month?
<__> 2020
<soulhack> it works! now, umm, i have a 130gb NFTS fileformat partition which isnt showing in Ubuntu
<[Zenith] > Is there a newer version then  0.26.2 availebal of gDesklets for Warty?
<soulhack> is there a way to change filesystem without formatting the drive
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm someone know if ubuntu supports Finger Print Reader's ?
<hawke_> soulhack: no
<soulhack> and i cannot use NTFS in ubuntu
<soulhack> ?
<goldfish> soulhack: you should be able to read from it
<goldfish> you can read
<goldfish> not write
<Rocco> soulhack: you can mount ntfs, but it is not recomanded. furthermore you can only read
<Hell-Razor> is there a way to install stuff off of the internet instead of the cd? because i think some files on ym cd are curropted
<garethR> hi
<___> Hell-Razor: are you past the initial install?
<Rocco> hell-razor: apt-get install program
<soulhack> okay, well, because i have stuff on that drive i need to save before I remount it into another file system.
<___> if so, apt-get will download things
<garethR> anyone got any ideas why after install SSH refuses remote login's
<___> your /etc/hosts file maybe?
<Blissex> garethR: yes.
<EkSoN> one question.., how repair this error.. bootsplash
<goldfish> garethR: port forwarded on router?
<EkSoN> bootsplash
<ssam> hell-razor, try synaptic package manager
<EkSoN> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<goldfish> if you are on one
<___> i haven't setup sshd on ubuntu cause i just have it on my lappy
<garethR> no I have two other debian boxss which work fine and I have compared their host.* files
<Hell-Razor> ssam: i ahve 3 broken packages on ym system...but i dont see the broken package manager
<___> errr... hosts.allow
<___> should have said that...
<garethR> same as my debain box which works
<soulhack> so, umm, how do I mount the NTFSdisc into Ubuntu? I have just installed ubuntu, linux overall
<goldfish> soulhack: ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> :)
<hawke_> soulhack: you should be able to mount it read-only
<ssam> hell-razor, synaptic should be able to fix it
<hawke_> soulhack: which would be enough to backup the data
<Hell-Razor> ssam: i dont know what broken packages are, or what they looik liike, or how to fix it
<ssam> it has a fix broken packages item, in the edit menu
<soulhack> is that a somehwat easy thing to do?
<Hell-Razor> aaah
<Hell-Razor> ssam: thanks i didnt see that
<goldfish> soulhack: yep
<hawke_> soulhack: yeah... mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /mnt
<neighborlee> Warning: ARB_vertex_program not supported by OpenGL drivers, unable to run application. < Im getting that trying to run my game development example files ( openscenegraph) and wondering if anyone knows what might be causing this ????
<ssam> hell-razor, hope it helps
<goldfish> soulhack: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<soulhack> thanks all
<soulhack> one minor thing and i am done for now, where do i type that code you gave me hawke?
<goldfish> soulhack: in a terminal
<goldfish> soulhack: you know how to get one of those?
<soulhack> no clue, but i went to run application and clicked Run in Terminal, will that work?
<goldfish> nope
<soulhack> where do I get a terminal_
<goldfish> click Applications
<goldfish> then system tools
<goldfish> or something
<soulhack> aye, thanks
<goldfish> you should see terminal
<goldfish> cool
<ricky_clarkson> I can't boot the CD.
<Slack_Rox> Okiez me ask again :P Is there a way of installing all the dev packages without doing it one by one?
<__> neighborlee: either a shitty gfx card, or the wrong drivers
<ricky_clarkson> What
<ricky_clarkson> What do I do?
<neighborlee> __, dont I wish thats all it was
<__> neighborlee: that is all it is
<neighborlee> __, I have geforce4TI4200 and latest nvidia driver 6111
<Rocco> what can i do if ubuntu is "unable to find i2c bus information"?
<garethR> ok I have two problems. Default install of warty install the SSH package and I cant login remotly (what changes should I make to enable this) and two remote x login via GDM work once the XDMP stuff is uncommented by one I login it goes SOOO SLOW
<neighborlee> __, oops sorry make that 6629 ( which really is latest)
<ricky_clarkson> I looked at www.ubuntulinux.org and it doesn't say how to boot the Knoppix.
<__> well, ARB_vertex_program may not be supportd in that, but I would think it is...
<Echylo> hey if I try to ship cd's know will it be hoary???
<__> GLSL is pretty new though
<__> so maybe not
<Slaven> anyone got that xmms plugin for mplayer video output working good?
<__> [that extension loads a GLSL shader FYI] 
<Rocco> what can i do if ubuntu is "unable to find i2c bus information"?
<neighborlee> __, oddly enough those same examples work flawlessly in windowsXP...guess I need to check what version nvidia windows is using then ;(
<Guinea> How do I change the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable?
<__> neighborlee: no
<__> if it works in doze
<Slaven> for me it's all slow and delaying
<__> then there is a config problem
<thenuke> hmm, what's good, easy and lightweight mp3-player?
<neighborlee> __, like I say I gotta verify which version windows is using...
<__> and you are sure you have the latest nvidia drivers?
<__> how did you install them?
<neighborlee> __, positive...version 6629 ( glxinfo)
<neighborlee> __, manual
<__> lsmod and make sure nvidia shows up
<neighborlee> __, I had to because apt doesn't have latest..
<neighborlee> __, repository whatever ;0)
<Crazy_Diamond> hello
<t325> thenuke xmms
<streetbmx> are the repositories down?
<chuen> hello, i am trrying to get 3com wifi pcmia working on wharty
<Crazy_Diamond> i have problem with ubuntu
<__> neighborlee: yea on my desktop [debian]  i always install the nvidia drivers myself
<neighborlee> __, i was having this problem with out of box nvidia ( apt-get install nvidia-glx) so I thought i'd try the newest version
<thenuke> t325: ookey. thanks.
<thenuke> t325: And I need those gstreamer codecs then?
<__> wait, all you intalled was nvidia-glx?
<Crazy_Diamond> can any body help me here
<neighborlee> __, yeah you get latest that way although nvidia-glx was okay till I discovered my examples weren't working ;(
<goldfish> Crazy_Diamond: What is up?
<__> neighborlee: these examples, are they for a class?
<soulhack> i made it!
<neighborlee> __, well initially yes right after ubuntu install..all was working fine including say ut2004/nwn/blah
<__> neighborlee: did you 'lsmod' ?
<t325> thenuke, go in synaptic and install xmms should install all needed codecs
<chuen> but i am a little confused with the new kernel 2.6
<__> and see if nvidia is in the list?
<neighborlee> __, no...they are my game development libraries/examples: ie: openscenegraph.org & delta3d.org
<Crazy_Diamond> i have problem with graphic properties
<soulhack> is there a dvdburningrom included in ubuntu? if not, can you recommend me one?
<chuen> i don't find how to see the modules
<thenuke> t325: installed it with apt-get, it fetched only 1 package
<__> neighborlee: what irc client are you in?
<t325> try it, if doesn't work then get the gstreamer things
<goldfish> __: xchat
<tizzen> Anyone here have an audigy 2 and they've been able to get it to work with Ubuntu? I don't have the /dev/dsp device... But lsmod shows that emu10k1 is loaded a couple times
<neighborlee> __, the driver is fine because my games work just fine
<neighborlee> __, xchat
<__> neighborlee: /exec -o lsmod | grep nvidia
<neighborlee> nvidia               3470716  12
<chuen> this is the first time i try to use a wireless on my box
<__> neighborlee: if your not willing to check things, then i can't help you... ok, thank you
<neighborlee> heh np
<Crazy_Diamond> can i ask for help in private?
<chuen> so i would apreciate a little help
<__> neighborlee: it really sounds to me like you have a bad install of the drivers somehow
<t325> Crazy_Diamond, what is ur graph. prob
<jesuel> ...
<hawke_> Crazy_Diamond: Shine on.
<jesuel> rep's down?
<t325> Crazy_Diamond, tell, tell..
<Crazy_Diamond> :)
<Crazy_Diamond> ok
<__> neighborlee: did you remove the Load "dri" and Load "glx" from your XF86Config file?
<Crazy_Diamond> guys i have problem my grapshics a realy bad
<Crazy_Diamond> resolution is
<Crazy_Diamond> poor
<Lemonzest> anyone know where i can find a guide for skype on ubuuntu?
<Crazy_Diamond> my spelling is bad:(
<neighborlee> __, I think so ill check
<t325> sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (try with and without 4, I'm currently on mdk, don't remember in ubuntu) then change the resolution
<Crazy_Diamond> i installed ubuntu on my virtual pc
<Crazy_Diamond> what
<neighborlee> __, oh dear ;-)..it would seem..I neglected to make that 'edit'
<__> neighborlee: sorry, i mean remove the "dri" line, and add the "glx" line
<__> typo
<Crazy_Diamond> t325 are you taliking to me?
<neighborlee> __, so even though all games are working..not having done this its interfering with some apps then ....
<__> there was something else too
<__> check the readme file
<neighborlee> __, yeah my opengl and dri line are still there but  my games work fine
<neighborlee> __, hmmmmm
<t325> Crazy_Diamond, yes, the command I gave u ( sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ) is for editing the graphic server config file
<__> neighborlee: also, remove the Load "GLcore" line
<revildab> Lemonzest: ubuntuguide.org has an installation guide for skype
<__> neighborlee: also, remove the Load "GLcore" line
<__> wwops
<__> double post
<Hell-Razor> um guys when it trys to install stuff from the cd i get a buffer i/o error from /cdrom/ section (XXXXX)
<Crazy_Diamond> i'm new to linux dont know wat are you tlaking about
<Crazy_Diamond> :(
<__> neighborlee: most commercial games don't use uber-recent "extensions", or allow for them not to be used if not available
<Dotrig> hi
<t325> Crazy_Diamond, try this command in a terminal, you'll get a text editor with you resolution, etc. options editable
<__> extensions like.... ARB_vertex_program for instance ;)
<chuen> Dotrig: hello
<neighborlee> __, np..ill try that..you know what though..I NEVER thought about it since instalilng nvidia-glx and issuing: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable < would have taken care of it all ;-))
<Dotrig> where can ifound ubuntu Cd & labels scan?
<Hell-Razor> um guys when it trys to install stuff from the cd i get a buffer i/o error from /cdrom/ section (XXXXX)
<Echylo> gtg
<__> neighborlee: heh
<Echylo> hf & cya later :)
<Dotrig> Where can I?
<Dotrig> Any knows
<blizah> how would i make a quick button for steam but ran through cedega?..ive been looking forever
<t31> i got this site in ff http://www.whatuseek.com/ everytime i start it
<t31> and cant change it :(
<hawke_> blizah: how do you run steam now?
<t31> in firefox seems to be the original one but later loads this
<blizah> well i have to go to terminal and use cedega
<Dotrig> Where can i get cd labels to ubuntu ??..
<t31> any spyware?
<mirak> debconf always try to configure two times xserver-xorg during a dist-upgrade, on hoary PPC
<Hell-Razor> Read error - read (5 Input/output error) <==== any ideas?
<chuen> Dotrig: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork/view?searchterm=art
<hawke_> blizah: it should be something like 'winex steam.exe'
<siretart> hy
<hawke_> blizah: but, just make a link to whatever command you use to run steam now...
<hawke_> blizah: or by "cedega" do you mean "point2play"?
<siretart> im looking for an up-to-date hoary minimal netinst cd image, I want to reinstall hoary via net. can you give me a pointer?
<blizah> right now i get to the steam dir. and type cedega steam.exe
<siretart> I don't want to download 700mb full cdimage, just a small iso image
<hawke_> blizah: then that's what you need the link to point to
<Hell-Razor> blizah: cd /path/to/steam/dir && cedega Steam.exe
<Slack_Rox> lol at this mess
<blizah> put that in the command of a launcher icon?
<Fator_Dee> or cedega /path/to/Steam.exe
<Hell-Razor> just run that from a terminal
<blizah> yea i know to run steam...just want to make a button taht will run it
<Hell-Razor> well
<blizah> (so i dont have to type stuff every time i want to laucnh it
<Hell-Razor> do the same witht he button as you would type it in a terminal
<hawke_> blizah: panel, add to panel, custom application launcher
<goldfish> blizah: u buy cedega?
<Fator_Dee> make a button that has a command cedega Steam.exe
<blizah> how do you specify a enter?
<blizah> yea
<hawke_> blizah: You don't have to specify an enter
<jesuel> siretart, ive not seen one of those yet for hoary. Or warty for that matter.
<Hell-Razor> blizah: what do you mean specify an enter? you dont have to
<blizah> ive triend cedega Steam.exe
<blizah> nothing happesn
<Hell-Razor> blizah: ug what path is steam in
<hawke_> blizah: you need cedega /path/to/steam.exe
<Dotrig> worked npt http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork/view?searchterm=art :( no labels with jpg
<blizah> ah k
<siretart> jesuel: that would be sad, I think I've seen somewhere one..
<edgarin> Hello what is the sources.list samba 3.0-11
<Fator_Dee> blizah: and remember that steam.exe is not the same as Steam.exe
<Hell-Razor> can somebody help me...whenever i do apt-get -f install i get errors processing /cdrom/* ect and it returns error exit status two....does this mean i should get a new cd?
<jesuel> siretart, I think it would be a wonderful thing to have. Ive just not seen one.
<tizzen> anyone here using an Audigy 2 for sound? Please message me if you can help me get it working
<blizah> heh k tnx
<blizah> thought i had tried taht
<blizah> maybe i did put steam instead of Steam
* hawke_ hates the case-sensitivity.
<Dotrig> booting Cyaa..
* Fator_Dee loves case-sensitivity
<blizah> can you turn off case sensitivity for files/folders?
<Fator_Dee> nope?
<Fator_Dee> at least I don't know of a way
<goldfish> dont think so
<hawke_> Fator_Dee: I like that it stores the case...but not that it requires it.
<Fator_Dee> but you will get used to it
<blizah> hehe
<Fator_Dee> and it makes sense, that TextFile is not the same as textfile
* Hell-Razor things case sensitive is just another way to get the window nublets on a pole to make fun of them
* blizah that means me
<TheBarron> Cases are SoooOOooo sensitive..
<blizah> hehe
<goldfish> Well, I will live with case sensitivity, instead of using windows :)
<hawke_> Fator_Dee: It makes sense, but I don't see any benefit of having textfile not the same as TextFile ... if you have two files, which one's the one you want?  There's no clear identifier.
<neighborlee> __, okay I changed XF86Config-4 and took out dri and opengl lines..but still i have ARB problems ;(...wth am I missing...
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm just a question, i have a Dual-head system, can i tell gnome/ the wohle system to place popup windwos / dialogs on one screen not in center of both ?
<arsre> hi all is there any body who can help me with graphics in private
<arsre> ?
* Hell-Razor things case sensitive is just another way to get the window nublets on a pole to make fun of them
<Hell-Razor> can somebody help me...whenever i do apt-get -f install i get errors processing /cdrom/* ect and it returns error exit status two....does this mean i should get a new cd?
<hawke_> Hell-Razor: You're repeating yourself...
<StoffBox-Steve> what graphics you mean arsre ?
<sabdfl> hello ubuntites!
<sabdfl> where do i change the default app for PDF's? i'd like to try evince instead of xpdf
<hawke_> Hell-Razor: is the CD in the drive?
<ssam> put a # before the cd line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fator_Dee> sabdfl: right click on .pdf -> properties -> open with -> +add
<sabdfl> Fator_Dee: thank muchly!
<sabdfl> s
<Fator_Dee> no prob
<Echylo> question! I made a terminal look transparant(eterm) on my desktop, but how do you make a program launch auto if you login?
<goldfish> Echylo: gnome terminal supports transparency
<Echylo> that is not the question :P
<goldfish> Echylo: Computer Tab > Session
<goldfish> i think
<Echylo> ah!
<Rocco> what i have to do if ubuntu is "unable to find i2c bus information"?
<goldfish> it has a start up panel
<goldfish> i think
<hawke_> Echylo: system -> preferences -> sessions
<goldfish> hehe
<Echylo> yep
<Echylo> thanks mate
<goldfish> I was close :)
<hawke_> goldfish: Think that changed warty vs. hoary
<goldfish> ah right
<StoffBox-Steve> ok than so, can i tell gnome, new windows sould be open on the right side of the screen instead of center ?
<goldfish> sorry :) im still on warty
<Hell-Razor> hawke_: yes its in el driv-o
<hawke_> Hell-Razor: do apt-cdrom ident and compare to your sources.list
<universal> does someone know about Adour
<universal> ?
<Hell-Razor> hawke_: i figured it out i had to do something with the repo
<ssam> hell-razor /etc/apt/sources.list
<judith_> is ubuntu "pure" debian?
<ssam> see if there is a line in there that refers to the cd
<ssam> and stick a # in front of it
<hawke_> judith_: No
<mdz> judith_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/ explains pretty well
<judith_> thanx!
<qbeek> hi, how to burn a music CD without K3B under Ubuntu Warty?
<kent> qbeek, you could try to download graveman from internet (i dont think its in Warty). I think gravemans homepage has a .deb file you can download and install (if you know how to do that?)
<ntoll> PHP5, I heard it was in Hoary, where is it (can't seem to see it in universe)
<ntoll> ?
<qbeek> kent, yes I will look at graveman.
<Seveas> ntoll, libapache2-mod-php5?
<Seveas> or: apt-cache search php5
<qbeek> kent, graveman is in hoary universe :)
<DnaDog> what is it to setup the mouse?  i dont have a /dev/mouse at the moment
<Hell-Razor> ug can somebody help me out
<Hell-Razor> ive been trying to get my soudn working with no luck so far
<DnaDog> it was working until i buggered something up how do i re-create /dev/mouse
<ntoll> Seveas, I did a search with Synaptic for PHP5 but returned nothing
<koos_the_rea> Can you help me i downloaded the wartey-install-i386 rar arcive file unziped it and burned it to cd but the cd woulnt boot it isnt my bios i have booted from cd's before
<zenrox> koos_the_rea,  you need the warty-install-i386.iso
<zenrox> and burn the iso to disk
<Tux-Rox> Has anyone been able to get the mplayer controls to work on mplayerplug-in? I'm using Hoary....
<DnaDog> ok found it
<dud-> hello sirs
<Tux-Rox> hey dud
<koos_the_rea> ok
<apokryphos> koos_the_rea: since you're downloading, you might want to go for hoary instead; see /topic
<Seveas> ntoll, did you apt-get update already?
<koos_the_rea> thanx
<dud-> my friend installed ubuntu on his nforce1 machine, and it didn't see the NIC so he turned it off in the bios, and put a realtek card in it. how would get that to work
<jnk> it's not autodetected?
<dud-> he said it wasnt
<dud-> how can he check?
<jnk> type ifconfig
<jnk> see if eth0 or something is there
<dud-> ok
<dotrig> :) kay ga* :P.
<kay> what dotrig ?
<dotrig> swedish funn Joke :)
<entheon> hias
<entheon> i just installed my ubuntu
<entheon> where do i go from here? where is the repository?
<dud-> me too
<dud-> heh
<dud-> and my friend
<BockBilbo> hello
<dud-> I ran debian for like 8 years
<entheon> or did apt set itself up already when i said "yes" to "install software from the internet"
<dotrig> where can i get cd images in jpg also cover on cd..
<entheon> dud-, wow, i feel sorry for you ;)
<dud-> haha
<dud-> I love debian
<jnk> entheon, certainly, just try
<dud-> but I wanted a decent desktop distro
<entheon> dud-, fedora is good for desktop too
<dud-> eh
<entheon> dud-, i just came from FC3
<entheon> it's nice
<dud-> I hate RPM based distros
<entheon> i'm trying out all the types of linuxes i can find though
<dud-> I've dabbled in them in the past
<Fator_Dee> entheon: fire up synaptic and start installing stuff
<entheon> dud-, that's a dumb hatred, don't hate anything
<entheon> oooh, ok it's got synaptic
<dud-> rpm is a cruel cruel joke
<dotrig> how i apt ?
<entheon> dud-, back taht up with some real proof and then maybe i'll care... rpm worked fine for me all the times i used it
<yokomo> dotrig: sudo apt-get update?
<yokomo> or sudo apt-get upgrade?
<yokomo> or sudo apt-get install xxxxx
<dud-> just use an apt based distro entheon, you'll see
<entheon> WTF
<entheon> what is my root password
<entheon> that's not even funny
<dud-> no root
<jnk> entheon, use your own
<dud-> there is no root acount
<Slack_Rox> lol
<dud-> it's sorta like macos
<entheon> it didn't ask me for a root password
<dotrig> beed time
<entheon> what!!!
<entheon> so what do i use instead of root?
<dud-> you use sudo for everything
<entheon> hrm
<entheon> ok
<entheon> so i take it i'm already in the sudoers file
<Slack_Rox> cool huh
<dud-> that way kitties can't Hax0r your root account
<entheon> ehh, i guess, i'll have to get used to it
<dud-> yes
<jnk> entheon, of course you can activate a root acount with "sudo passwd" then choose a password for root...
<entheon> yeah, they just hack my user accounts
<bryan_> anyone here ever used 'captive'?
<Slack_Rox> I'm going back to slack this shit sucks and slack freaking works...
* HiddenWolf thinks there really should be documentation about the sudo/root functionality.
<entheon> jnk, ahh good idea
<spades> entheon: sudo passwd root and set one, then su up and enjot
<spades> enjoy
<Hell-Razor> guys using apt-get how would i search for a file
<dud-> I had my root account generate a random password every 20 minutes on my last box
<lool> is there a file similar to /etc/debian_version which gives the Ubuntu version (except sources.list)?
<dud-> apt-cache search stuff
<jnk> entheon, in synaptic or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list you can select what repositories you want to be able to download from
<Hell-Razor> dud-: E: Invalid operation search
<dud-> did you type it correctly?
<jnk> Hell-Razor, apt-cache not apt-get
<dud-> apt-cache search
<Hell-Razor> k
<siretart> Jergosh_S:     ~[6~[6~[6~   /sb end
<siretart>    
<siretart> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/sbe end
<siretart> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/sb end
<entheon> so what
<entheon> is ubuntu based on debian?
<yokomo> siretart: sperm hitting a condom?
<dud-> jnk: ok my friend got his system up and there is a eth0, but it has no IP
<jnk> entheon, totally
<entheon> jnk, interesting
<entheon> oh well, so much for an original distro
<entheon> freakin a
<siretart> yokomo: nope, connection problems
<jnk> dud, ok so... do you have a router or somethhing providing DHCP?
<dud-> I think he does
<siretart> sorry about the noise..
<entheon> lets see, there's debian, redhat, slackware, and bsd... nothing original has happened in all these years? damn!
<jnk> dud, try "dhclient eth0"
<entheon> oh yeah "gentoo" phfhpt
<eyequeue> bsd != linux
<entheon> eyequeue, duh
<Karlosis> I had my CPU scale frequency with Debian's cpufreqd, how is this done in Ubuntu?
<entheon> eyequeue, i didn't say it = linux :)
<Hell-Razor> eyequeue: heh
<dud-> yeah, and there is some good stuff going on with ubuntu
<yokomo> entheon: so go program something enw
<jnk> dud, (well of course it is "sudo dhclient eth0")
<dud-> project utopia
<yokomo> new*
<Hell-Razor> bsd || linux
<eyequeue> entheon:  what exactly are you  looking for in #ubuntu btw?
<siretart> btw, I found the netinst images I was looking for: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<dud-> 5.04 of ubuntu will be awesome
<entheon> yokomo, nah, i was just lamenting, i thought maybe there were some actually new distros i hadn't tried
<dud-> x.org
<dud-> will it have beagle?
<entheon> eyequeue, i'm just looking for startup pointers, i just installed #ubuntu
<entheon> eyequeue, i'm on it right now... just testing out various distros to see how they compare
<zenrox> entheon, read www.ubuntuguide.org
<entheon> eyequeue, so far nothing has beat FC3 imho, not that FC3 is the greatest...
<bryan_> i find ubuntu a little bit laggy
<entheon> zenrox, ok thanx
<eyequeue> entheon:  if you're looking for something that isn't based upon a history of development, there are many "new" distros, you may enjoy the list at distrowatch
<jnk> dud, I think 5.10 wil be the really good one... when they get gstreamer working really well, maybe beagle...
<entheon> damn you guys have all these freakin dual nicks
<dud-> jnk, it says something about unknown hardware
<entheon> zenrox, zenwhen
<entheon> dud and dud-
<entheon> wtf?
<dud-> wow
<dud-> another dud?
<zenrox> lol
<dud-> 1 sec
<randin> ok
<randin> there
<eyequeue> entheon:  that is, if you're not just looking for an excuse to bitch
<zenrox> zenwhen,  is a differnt person
<Karlosis> I had my CPU scale frequency with Debian's cpufreqd, how is this done in Ubuntu?
<randin> less confusing
<goldfish> u can get gkrellm Karlosis
<randin> I've always been dud-
<goldfish> i think that does it
<entheon> eyequeue, i'm always looking for an excuse to bitch :)
<t325> Crazy_Diamond, bolje da instaliras za pravo, nisam ja nikad koristio pc emulator; valjda ne radi perfektno
<entheon> actually i've gotten so good in my years of practice
<eyequeue> entheon:  kindly take it elsewhere, ubuntu is not about that
<entheon> i no longer need an excuse :)
<entheon> eyequeue, whatever
<randin> ok, jnk his machine says something about unknown hardware, and it couldn't get any dhoffers, but the rest of the machines in his house workfine
<jnk> dud, dhclient says unknown hardware? I've never seen that... you may search for the error message on google... or if you know what ip address the computer is supposed to have, you can assign it to it with "sudo ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.2" (for example)
<Crazy_Diamond> dali iko prica ex-yu da mi pomogne
<bryan_> is there any way to make a ntfs drive read/write for everyone??
<randin> ok
<Karlosis> goldfish, this looks like a monitor of CPU, i want something that changes the clockspeed
<zenrox> jnk,  or go tharu the gnome config
<goldfish> Karlosis: ooooooooooooh
<goldfish> apologies
<goldfish> :/
<jnk> zenrox, ah I've no idea what one can do there :)
<randin> ok, now if ubuntu had framebuffer on by default, because I'm too lazy to edit the grub file
<zenrox> cange ip put dns etc....
<bryan_> on ubuntuguide.org it says you can make ntfs read only
<Karlosis> I think I found it, powernowd
<bryan_> but not read/write
<zenrox> bryan_,  that right
<zenrox> ntfs you cant write to it
<eyequeue> bryan_:  rw has traditionally been unsafe
<jnk> except with a driver that use wine and MS's driver
<bryan_> so, is there any other workaround other then formatting it?
<bryan_> jnk: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ ?
<jnk> yeah
<eyequeue> bryan_:  ask the developers of the format to open their specs, and that can be changed, heh
<bryan_> it's a 160gb drive, and i've got like 120gb of music on it
<bryan_> so formatting it is almost out of the question
<jnk> bye
<eyequeue> bryan_:  there are other fs's that are compatible with ms os's and linux, if you prefer
<Crazy_Diamond> dali iko prica ex-yu da mi pomogne
<bryan_> well, i switched from windows
<bryan_> i just want to be able to write to it in linux
<goldfish> has to be fat32 i think
<goldfish> to write
<t325> if NTFS partition then hard
<eyequeue> bryan_:  you're effectively saying "i just want to destroy everything on it" with linux
<bryan_> ok
<bryan_> poop
<eyequeue> bryan_:  writing is possible, but not advisible
<bryan_> alright
<randin> ok, my friend's system always hangs on "configuring network interfaces"
<drspin> anyone been able to get Nvu working?
<Xira-> Hi, will ubuntu support my Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb in at least 2d by default?
<eyequeue> bryan_:  is the music the primary issue for you?
<bryan_> well, that and there's another unused 40gb on it that i'll need eventually
<eyequeue> bryan_:  if so, there may be an option, though not painless
<t325> I think resizing is the best option
<eyequeue> bryan_:  borrow a cd burner from a friend, or take your hd to that friend's ms-based machine, and burn the music to cds.  then you're free to put a more compatible fs on there and use the full drive
<jesuel> I must be missing something here. Amd64 system, new hoary install, trying to install the fglrx drivers. The system shows that fglrx loads in dmesg, But when I specify for x.org to use the fglrx driver. The system hardlocks up and i have to power it off and reboot it.
<goldfish> lol
<bryan_> well, i have a dual layer dvd burner
<eyequeue> bryan_:  you can of course write the music back to the drive afterward, if you want the convenience factor of it being all there at once
<goldfish> still alot of stuff to burn
<bryan_> yeah
<goldfish> bryan_: no-one got a big hd u cud use for a while
<bryan_> and dual layer discs are like $10/each
<Karlosis> jesuel, do they already do amd64 at ATI?
<eyequeue> bryan_:  as i said, not painless, but it does solve the issue
<Xira-> Hi, will ubuntu support my Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb by default.....?
<bryan_> guess I'll just buy a new drive then
<EX-YU> daliiiii iko ima da mi pomogneeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bryan_> 200gb 16/mb caches are getting cheap
<eyequeue> bryan_:  personally, i'd go with cheap media, since it's a short term burning really
<jesuel> Karlosis, doesnt say they do, but there is suppsosed to be support in amd64 hoary for ati's fglrx driver
<Amaranth> Xira-: Yeah, and with a quick call to apt-get it should support it for 3D too using ATI's binary driver.
<drspin> bryan_: you can donate your old one to me ;)
<Xira-> Amaranth: thx :D
<t325> bryan_, to resize partition run chkdsk c: or d: or whathever: in windoze, then install qtparted or the partition editor of ur choice in linux, then resize the partition
<Xira-> Also, which build of Ubuntu do you guys reccomend?
<Karlosis> ah... didn't know that, jesuel , i too have ATI and amd64
<eyequeue> bryan_:  of course, if money isn'at a factor, get another hd, trasfer the data to it, and make an ext2 partition where the ntfs one now is, and transfer the data back
<Xira-> I'm just going to be using it as a desktop linux
<eyequeue> t325:  he speaks as though his ms is gone
<bryan_> yeah, i kicked windows to the curb
<goldfish> i still have it for games
<jesuel> Amaranth, You mention that that ati binary driver should work
<jesuel> Amaranth, im getting a hardlock on my system when i try to use it. :(
<Xira-> What's the diffrence of warty/jigit/4.10??
<eyequeue> bryan_:  but as i implied, if you're the social type, borrowing a drive from a friend for a bit can be your solution (hd, if not cd)
<Amaranth> nothing
<Amaranth> jigit is a way of getting it
<Xira-> Nothing? O_o
<Xira-> Oh
<Xira-> lol :P
<Amaranth> warty is the name and 4.10 is the version
<Xira-> Wow, it's only 1cd? :)
<drspin> YAY vmware :)
<Karlosis> jesuel, which package is it?
<drspin> public beta = FREE :)
<eyequeue> Xira-:  there is a livecd, and there is an install cd.  be careful to get the one you want
<bryan_> thanks for the help guys
<Xira-> http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso is the install cd right?
<Hell-Razor> hrm does anybody here have cedega running steam?
<NetGeek> would people suggest getting an ATI (9600 XT) card over an nvidia card?
<Xira-> NetGeek: for *nix?
<bryan_> Xira-, yes
<Xira-> no
<goldfish> Hell-Razor: blizah mentioned it earlier
<Xira-> not if you're going to use *nix
<Xira-> If you're going to use *nix get nVidia
<JordanAU> okay after many hours of work i have managed to get ndiswrapper deb file on my new ubuntu install. How do i run it? should i use synaptic and make my folder where the file is a repository???
<Xira-> better driver support
<NetGeek> Xira-: the driver for ATI still suck?
<Xira-> well
<Xira-> pretty much
<Hell-Razor> Xira-: ati runs good on linux, just a pain in the fucking ass to install
<eyequeue> JordanAU:  "run"?  you mean install?
<bryan_> yeah
<JordanAU> yes
<jesuel> Hell-Razor,  aye
<Xira-> they're not the greatest thing in the world
<Guinea> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<Guinea> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<Guinea> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<Guinea> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Guinea> *** full path to glib-config.
<Guinea> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<bryan_> i need to install something for my ati video
<bryan_> i need to get out of 1024x768
<eyequeue> Guinea:  don't flood please
<NetGeek> I can get the ATI $70 cheaper than a comparable nvidia card
<Guinea> Sorry.
<Xira-> THe reason I got this Ati Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb is because I got it for $80 USD from an nVidia fanboy back when this card was like 300$+
<bryan_> i need my 1280x1024 back
<Guinea> I didn't intend to.
<koos_the_rea> hoary-install-i386.iso hope this is the right one
<JordanAU> eyequeue: yes
<eyequeue> JordanAU:  you run dpkg to do that :)  "sudo dpkg --install foo.deb"
<JordanAU> dpkg
<JordanAU> great
<eyequeue> JordanAU:  foo.deb being ndis*
<Guinea> So, I get the message above... What do I have to do?
<JordanAU> perfect
* drspin wishes my ISA sound card would work
<Xira-> So 4.10 is only 1cd to confirm, right?
<drspin> Xira-: yes
<eyequeue> JordanAU:  welcome to ubuntu btw :)
<Xira-> And you can setup a dual boot with XP from the install easily?
<ompaul> koos_the_rea, it is the right one for downloading if you have choosen it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/ if it is array 6 you want
<JordanAU> i will rebooy into linux and hopefully will be back with good news
<hawke_> Guinea: install libglib-dev
<JordanAU> thanks for the welcome
<eyequeue> Xira-:  correct, 1 live cd OR 1 install cd (which do differ)
<Xira-> I'm on XP with 20gb or so of unpartitoned space, will it be easy for me to setup a dual boot in Ubuntu in the setup?
<bear> is anyone having "connection refused" errors trying to apt-get update (from us.archive.ubuntu.com) ?
<eyequeue> Xira-:  easy is opinion, but i think you'll find it easy if you're not a complete novice, and it sounds like you're not
<Xira-> I've installed Fedora and Mandrake before
<Xira-> heh
<Guinea> Hawke: It is installed...
<randin> where is mplayer?
<randin> universe?
<randin> or someplace else?
<eyequeue> Xira-:  you'll find it different,but well-within your ability, imo
<Xira-> k
<Xira-> thx :)
<koos_the_rea> ok thanx
<Xira-> I finally grew some balls and resized my partition to make 20gb free for *nix
<Xira-> :P
<eyequeue> heh
<Xira-> and luckily it worked
<drspin> Xira -- I need a place to put 50G of data so I can bag my NTFS
<NetGeek> is there a mplayer deb with the graphical interface enabled in warty?
<Xira-> drspin: external hd!
<eyequeue> NetGeek:  not precisely
<Xira-> 15mins left till Ubuntu is done
<Xira-> <3 comcast
<bryan_> how come ati only released their new linux drivers in rpm format?
<bryan_> how do i use a rpm on deb/ubuntu
<goldfish> bryan_: use alien
<drspin> Xira-: no $$ to fund such a project ;)
<eyequeue> NetGeek:  being "non-free" it's not in the official repositories, but it is easy to add the repository you need following the instructions on the wiki
<drspin> 46.6G of data to be exact
<Amaranth> bryan_: alien file.rpm
<Amaranth> bryan_: It'll generate a .deb file
<Xira-> Amaranth: So I can install the ATI Binary drivers through apt-get?
<bryan_> then i do dpkg --install file.deb?
<Amaranth> Xira-: Yeah. I think you have to enable multiverse first though.
<eyequeue> bryan_:  bingo :)  btw, dpkg -i is less typing for the same thing, if you see it mentioned
<Xira-> I'll be asking those questions after I get it installed :P
<NetGeek> eyequeue: get the hoary one for warty?
<Xira-> I'm typing in windows right now
<Xira-> and the red sheild icon in my tray is scaring me and telling me I don't have an antivirus
<eyequeue> NetGeek:  no, warty has it as well, i believe
<Xira-> It also told me I suck
<Xira-> :(
<goldfish> lol
<eyequeue> NetGeek:  there is even an mplayer plugin for mozilla/firefox, iirc
<bryan_> bleh, it crashed
<avirox> hi all
<bryan_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<goldfish> hai
<andrewski> hey
<avirox> I'm having problems in ubuntu with my web connection
<NetGeek> eyequeue: the wiki page I found was for hoary mplayer in warty
<avirox> for soem reason it seems to hang a lot
<eyequeue> NetGeek:  generally, it's best not to mix warty and hoary
<andrewski> avirox: what kind of connection?
<horay_tester> Hi, I am both new to ubuntu (and debian) and testing hoary on a laptop. So far WOW! great.. but there are some issues.
<avirox> like, gAIM and synaptic wont load right away usually
<avirox> andrewski, PPP
<Xira-> Once I get Ubuntu installed, will it be easy to read from my NTFS partition?
<avirox> DSL
<eyequeue> NetGeek:  hmmm, you can try i supose, but i'd first see if you can find a waty one
<AndyR> lo all
<andrewski> avirox: are they dialing in?  or is it already connected
<andrewski> hey AndyR
<andrewski> AndyR: nice name :)
<horay_tester> I made somechjnges to the acpi directories, and somehow the upgrade from synaptic does not override my chnges! is there a way to reset the changes???
<avirox> right now im downloading an update at 600 bytes a second, a minute ago it wa 40kb/s ~
<avirox> andrewski, already conencted
<AndyR> andrewski, :)
<eyequeue> Xira-:  read yes, write no.  you first mount it with -t ntfs
<avirox> i made it do so at bootup
<andrewski> avirox: can you ping your gateway?
<Xira-> I don't need to write
<avirox> er.. how?
<Xira-> I just need access to my music
<Xira-> and .docs
<goldfish> Xira-: yep
<blizah> can i update firefox w/ out going to hoary?
<andrewski> avirox: do you know the IP of your gateway?
<avirox> nope
<blizah> k, tnx
<andrewski> avirox: ok, open up networking
<eyequeue> blizah:  you may be interested in the backports project, see the wiki
<andrewski> blizah: that wasn't at you.  you can. :)
<andrewski> blizah: ^^^ see what eyequeue said.
<avirox> ok
<avirox> now?
<bear> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down? I'm getting connection refused from apt-get update
<goldfish> Xira-: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<andrewski> avirox: whenever you want help :)
<drspin> is there a good tutorial for managing my files on linux...
<andrewski> drspin: what do you mean "managing"?
<andrewski> drspin: where to put stuff?
<eyequeue> drspin:  "managing"?
<avirox> hmm it sez i have 2 dns servers
<andrewski> avirox: yes, but what's your gateway?
<andrewski> avirox: can you find that?
<avirox> says "default gateway device: eth0"
<andrewski> avirox: ok, then open the properties for eth0 :)
<eyequeue> andrewski:  we're overlapping a bit :)  i'm off to find food, leaving the world in your good hands :)
<andrewski> avirox: at the bottom is "gateway"
<andrewski> eyequeue: heh :) i want you to know i was faster. :)
<avirox> "Gateway" is greyed
<avirox> since it's on DHCP
<eyequeue> heh
<andrewski> avirox: oh, right.
<andrewski> eyequeue: ;)
<avirox> ?
<andrewski> avirox: open up a terminal then
<avirox> k
<blizah> ah cool
<blizah> is it stable?
<andrewski> avirox: ifconfig eth0
<blizah> (the backports project)
<avirox> root@ubuntu:/home/avirox # ipconfig eth0
<avirox> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<andrewski> blizah: there are many people using it, if that's what you mean.  it's the same package as hoary.
<andrewski> avirox: yes, iFconfig
<Vjaz> avirox: it's ifconfig
<avirox> oooh
<Vjaz> avirox: interface-config, I think
<avirox> sorry
<avirox> ghehe
<andrewski> avirox: you're not in windows anymore, toto... i mean avirox. :P
<avirox> ;)
<avirox> root@ubuntu:/home/avirox # ifconfig eth0
<avirox> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:EA:48:9F:1F
<avirox>           inet addr:192.168.1.46  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<avirox>           inet6 addr: fe80::20f:eaff:fe48:9f1f/64 Scope:Link
<avirox>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<avirox>           RX packets:8069 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<avirox>           TX packets:5363 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<avirox>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<avirox>           RX bytes:10424391 (9.9 MiB)  TX bytes:445131 (434.6 KiB)
<avirox>           Interrupt:22 Base address:0xa000
<andrewski> ooh... you didn't need to post it all. :D
<avirox> sry@spam
<avirox> guess I should have MSGd that hehe
<randin> or a pastebin
<Xira-> <3 pastebin
<Blissex> avirox: excessive paste, and most  of the lines are useless.
<andrewski> Blissex: yes, he realised that.
<avirox> andrewski, so does it look ok?
<Xira-> Blissex: a little behind are we? :)
<Blissex> Xira-: stating the obvious in a summary can reinforce the message... :-)
<andrewski> avirox: ok, so try to ping the DNS servers.  'ping -c 10 ###.##.###.##'
<Xira-> Blissex: True. :P
<andrewski> Blissex: but it had already been restated. :P
<andrewski> avirox: you still have networking open?  the dns servers are in there.  ping both.
<drspin> eyequeue: andrewski: I mean I want to free up some space on my comp... aside from $home where else can I look for stuff to delete?
<avirox> k
<andrewski> avirox: when you're done, paste the last two lines.
<andrewski> avirox: for each. :)
<avirox> rgr
<andrewski> drspin: sudo apt-get clean
<andrewski> drspin: that will delete the package files for anything installed.
<avirox> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9008ms
<avirox> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 8.566/9.363/10.262/0.549 ms
<andrewski> drspin: other than that, /tmp has some stuff...
<avirox> and for the second one..
<avirox> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9009ms
<avirox> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 18.204/19.169/19.742/0.518 ms
<andrewski> avirox: try the second one again.
<avirox> k
<andrewski> @all: how does one find the gateway IP on DHCP?
<avirox> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9000ms
<avirox> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 18.443/19.042/19.680/0.441 ms
<bryan_> gateway is usually 192.168.0.1
<andrewski> avirox: nothing there looks bad, those are all pretty low values.
<andrewski> avirox: are you on a router?
<avirox> should i even have 2 dns servers?
<EX-YU> dali iko prica moj jezil
<andrewski> avirox: dunno; i have 2. :P
<EX-YU> DALI IKO PRICA MOJ JEZIK
<R0bNyc> anyonehere got gnomebaker?
<Xira-> Another question, how is setting up dual boot in Ubuntu work?
<Levander> andrewski: /sbin/ip route
<andrewski> Xira-: there's a howto on the website.
<andrewski> Levander: thanks.
<Levander> andrewski: "default via" lists gateway
<andrewski> avirox: try that ^^^
<Levander> Xira-: to complicated for here, check what andrewski said
<andrewski> Xira-: post back if you have trouble finding it.
<jesuel> sweet, got ati's fglrx drivers working now :)
<Levander> my /etc/hosts file gets overwritten every time i reboot, anybody know what tool I can use to configure this overwriting?
<andrewski> avirox: brb.
<jesuel> my laptop is happy :)
<ender_> hi
<bryan_> jesuel, how!
<ender_> nas
<clparker> how do i get GNOME terminal?
<jesuel> bryan_,  what do you mean how?
<tck> anyone play a divx file on ubunut
<tck> *ubuntu
<bryan_> horay or warty?
<HrdwrBoB> clparker: you already have it
<Levander> nevermind, i found it, Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking
<tck> have an .avi encoded with divx, having problems playing it
<clparker> how do i run GNOME terminal?
<goldfish> clparker: Applications > Sys tools > terminal
<jesuel> bryan_, hoary
<ender_> i ve just installed ubuntu but it didn't ask me for a root password, there is any one default?
<HrdwrBoB> clparker: right click on desktop, open terminal
<bryan_> ohh
<bryan_> ok
<clparker> oh ok.
<andrewski> avirox: you still there? :)
<goldfish> ender_: no root account as default
<Fator_Dee> ender_: you use sudo
<clparker> i saw screen shots of a program that said GNOME terminal at the top
<gilles> Next month, when Hoary will be released, how should I do to upgrade my Warty ?
<goldfish> the root pass is your accunt pass
<HrdwrBoB> well not quite
<HrdwrBoB> there is no root password
<ender_> oh, ok
<goldfish> well
<goldfish> sorry
<HrdwrBoB> but sudo will get you root access with your password
<Xira-> andrewski: Looks confusing :x
<ender_> the user is directly the root?
<goldfish> Xira-: It's easy enough.
<goldfish> ender_: nope
<goldfish> ender_: sudo to root
<goldfish> well
<pere> anyone here involved with popcon in ubuntu?
<ender_> whats sudo?
<goldfish> oh right
<ender_> im not english ;)
<Fator_Dee> man sudo
<randin> sudo is superuser do!
<ender_> ok
<randin> you do stuff as root
<goldfish> I:m not eNgliSH!
<randin> the way things should be done
<ender_> ok
<Xira-> goldfish: I have 1 huge NTFS partition and 20gb of Unpartitioned space, I plan to install Ubuntu on that space, so what else do I need to change in terms of partitions?
<ender_> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> Xira-: nothing, just tell ubuntu to use that spae
<goldfish> Xira-: leave it as empty space
<HrdwrBoB> space
<goldfish> ubuntu install disk will do everythng for you
<Xira-> What else will I have to do on those instructions then?
<Xira-> for dual boot to work
<goldfish> what instructions?
<Xira-> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=dual%20boot
<goldfish> Xira-: u have 20 gigs of unpartitioned space, yes?
<Xira-> yes
<andrewski> avirox: alright, you'll have to have someone else help you.
<goldfish> Xira-: just stick in the ubuntu disk
<goldfish> Xira-: let it partition the empty space for you
<Xira-> Well will the Ubuntu installer ask me if I want to dual boot using grub or w/e?
<art-777> Hi. I can't configure gnome menu -  Ubuntu 5.04. "nautilus applications:///" do not work. Can anybody hel me ?
<goldfish> Xira-: it will install grub auto
<cao30> hello ppl
<Xira-> and grub will do the dual boot thing auto?
<mdke> who has good knowledge about the difference between the mplayer-ubuntu build and the mplayer-woody build in mplayer?
<goldfish> Xira-: yep
<Xira-> k
<goldfish> Xira-: u dual booting with xp ?
<Xira-> goldfish: I plan to
<Xira-> I'm on XP right now
<goldfish> well grub shud detect windows auto for you
<Xira-> k
<goldfish> k cool
<Xira-> Anything ele I need to know?
<goldfish> i do the same
<Xira-> Before I boot from the cd
<thierry> how do I set up my printer?
<goldfish> not really
<Xira-> k
<Xira-> bbs then, gonna install
<LinuxJones> art-777, nobody has an answer
<cao30> i'm connecting to the net through an external router, how can I know which dynamic IP address my ISP assigned to me?
<goldfish> Xira-: the installation cd is fairly straight forward
<Xira-> k
<Xira-> wish me luck :)
<goldfish> Xira-: good luck :)
<cao30> good luck :)
<goldfish> cao30: www.whatismyip.org
<cao30> hum.. I need to guess it via command line
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> em
<cao30> just to launch ez-ipupdate
<goldfish> ifconfig doesnt doesnt show it, it seems
<cao30> no, it just gives my local net address (10.0.0.3)
<goldfish> one sec, ill ask my linux friends :)
<goldfish> im a n00b
<andreas> Good evening
<cao30> good evening
<horay_tester>  Good evening
<schasi> Good evening
<andreas> I was wondering if any of yu guys knew of a decent RSS program that integrates with the desktop?
<JordanAU> good evening
<horay_tester> with KDE there is akregator,
<andreas> So polite...;-)
<horay_tester> with gnome??!??!!? dont know
<apokryphos> andreas: depends on whether you're using Gnome/kde. Not sure about gnome, but kde has akregator.
<[FiDO] > ok I'm havig a problem with my tv audio
<andreas> Hmm... I am actually using Gnome
<horay_tester> where to report ubunto hoary problems????
<[FiDO] > for some reason its trying to use the wrong device does anyone have any idea how I would force it to cange
<horay_tester> TV is beyond me sorry..
<apokryphos> horay_tester: depends on what they are. Perhaps filing a bug-report. What's the problem?
<horay_tester> window focus steeling for example, and some other little things, like when I add some applets to the panel the gnome panels would freeze
<thierry> how can I set up my printer?
<mdke> what does Sounder CD9 mean? <-- sorry my net connection went down for a moment. Did anyone answer this?
<horay_tester> And another problem, which might be my ignorance is related to synaptic, I playes with the /etc/acpi dir, and further updates of the acpi even reinstall would not restore the original files, its as if it remembers it? how to reset it?
<horay_tester> Where to get info on the changes in the updated software in Ubuntu?
<kent> thierry, in the menu, you should find a program called printer or something like that.
<ssam> you should get change logs in hoary now, in synaptic
<apokryphos> horay_tester: also, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog has a lot of the basic stuff.
<mdke> what does Sounder CD9 mean? <-- sorry my net connection went down for a moment. Did anyone answer this?
<andreas> Also comes when you hit the "terminal" button while updating. (soing as we speak)
<JordanAU> is the kernel source available on the warty cd?
<error_29> folks, gnome is trying to wear me out or induce epilepsy with animations, and I can't turn them off-- help
<goldfish> use fluxbox
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> well
<error_29> in Gconfig, I unchecked this thing: "enable animations"-- but, panels still animate when I hide/unhide them
<andreas> Does anyone know how to install a new login theme from art.gnome?
<error_29> and,- this makes me crazy- I can't find a way to get windows to just minimize, without a very distracting animation effect-- what gives?
<LinuxJones> andreas, in gdmsetup
<dampjam> What ubuntu packages contains the javac binary to create jar files?
<andreas> linuxjones: You`ll have to guide me to that.
<andreas> Can`t see it
<LinuxJones> andreas, sudo gdmsetup in console
<drspin> Anyone been able to get Nvu to work on Warty?
<scorpix_> what the differents between universe and multiverse?
<andreas> There we go... Thanks!
<LinuxJones> ;)
<mdke> drspin, i tried and failed on hoary
<vincent_> scorpix_: in multiverse there is non-free software, i think
<jesus\> what do i install to get a java virtual machine?
<drspin> mdke: doesn't work on Warty either :(
<zenrox> jesus\,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for installing java
<jesus\> thanks
<goldfish> jesus\: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<kent> *ggrr* Some cd-rw drives should not be allowed to say they can burn in high speeds. Last night I f*cked my third CD, and it seems that if I just burn in a lower speed everything will work just fine.
<JordanAU> what is the kernel version of warty
<andreas> .
<andreas> 2.6
<kez> Hi chaps, having a little issue with my user permissions on some vfat mounts. The mount string in fstab is fine, but the two folders in /mnt are not - i've chgrpd them to users and chownd them my user repeatedly, but they keep getting reverted to root
<phosphorgreen> JordanAU: uname -a
<thierry> kent, Idont find anything like that, for printer
<JordanAU> crap gotta reboot to linux
<JordanAU> but uname -1 will give the kernel version
<andreas> I once saw a really cool login featurin a cup of coffee on a white background but i cannot find it now. Anyone?
<JordanAU> i mean uname -a
<jblack> Hi. I'm having trouble with hotplug the drivers for my ipw2200 every time I upgrade the kernel. Instead, I end up having to update symlinks. I understand that hotplug is supposed to handle that automatically.
<tjs> gday, just trying to install warty on a machine with an adaptec SATA hardware raid controller. Ive configured raid 1 in the bios utility, mirroring both disks, and when I run custom-expert installer I notice that its loading ata_piix raid controller modules, however when I get to partitioning the disk it represents it as sda and sdb
<kent> thierry, Im not on ubuntu warty so I cant help you with where it is, but im sure its there some where..  In Computer somewhere? I have it in System->Administration, but Im using the unstable branch of Ubuntu, so Its a bit diffrent from yours..
<JordanAU> and then to install the source all i have to do is download the correct version off of kernel.org and tar correct?
<thierry> kent, got it thanks
<phosphorgreen> JordanAU: I think you need to read a few things
<phosphorgreen> download the kernel source package with synaptic
<JordanAU> i have been readin all day
<phosphorgreen> that will save you some time
<JordanAU> i cant i dont have ndiswrapper yet
<phosphorgreen> well it'll be much easier to use the ubuntu kernel-source rather than the one from kernel.org, trust me
<waseem> Hi I'm trying to connect my calculator using tilp, and I'm getting the error message: Msg: Timeout occured while writing to the device.
<waseem> Cause: Check that your link cable is plugged and/or the calculator is ready. I checked the faq for the program and the answer to this problem was to Check nodes permissions (/dev/ttySx). Can anyone here walk me through the process? Thanks.
<JordanAU> i have finally gotten the deb package installed ndiswrapper-source_1.1-1_i386.deb
<JordanAU> now i have to comile it and i need the kernel source
<phosphorgreen> is it a wifi card you are installing?
<JordanAU> comile/compile
<JordanAU> yes
<phosphorgreen> why don't you get a decent wifi card
<phosphorgreen> save yourself the bother
<phosphorgreen> kernel compilation follow these main steps:
<JordanAU> i already have toe wifi card
<JordanAU> toe/the
<waseem> can anyone here help emw tih the problem?
<phosphorgreen> 1) tar zxf kernel-blah.tar.gz
<JordanAU> i have had it for a year
<phosphorgreen> get a better one
<JordanAU> this is a new install
<phosphorgreen> 2) make menuconfig
<phosphorgreen> 3) make
<JordanAU> is linksys not good?
<phosphorgreen> 4) make modules
<phosphorgreen> 5) make bzImage
<phosphorgreen> 6) make install
<chlunde> Is there a problem with launchpad/registration?  I'm not getting an email.
<phosphorgreen> make sure you do the right stuff in menuconfig or you will be right back at the beginning.
<zenrox> JordanAU,  read the www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki and look for kernel how to
<wasabi_> Does warty x86 support installing over a serial cable?
* AndyR has a linksys wusb54g that works with ndiswrappers
<phosphorgreen> There is nothing seriously wrong with your card, your chipset is not natively supported, thats why you have to use ndiswrapper
<phosphorgreen> it would be a lot nicer if you got something like a Cisco Aironet 350 or even a Prism 2 based card.
<phosphorgreen> if you get one of those, you can pop it in and hey presto, it just works.
<phosphorgreen> no compiling
<Hell-Razor> can somebody help me out installing the ati-drivers. I wen to there website and used alien to install the rpm but i am getting an error nwo
<plex0r_> i have..
<plex0r_> a system that is on windows XP
<plex0r_> and i ahve lots of files on
<plex0r_> is there a way to dual boot ubuntu
<plex0r_> without deleting
<wasabi_> Does warty x86 support installing over a serial cable? I want to try it. ;)
<wasabi_> plex0r_, resize the winxp partition or get a second hd
<horay_tester> thanks
<horay_tester> apokryphos: thanks
<plex0r_> ok ty
<plex0r_> how much will i need for ubuntu
<farruinn> Hell-Razor: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ought to help
<wasabi_> few gigs.
<plex0r_> GB
<JordanAU> phosphorgreen: thank you i will be trying that shorty
<wasabi_> you'll want more though
<plex0r_> say 10?
<wasabi_> 10 is enough.
<plex0r_> ok...and ill format that in linux
<mdke> who knows something about mp3 encoding? is it necessary to install gstreamer-lame, or is the package "lame" sufficient for this purpose?
<plex0r_> then i gotta make a linux swap?
<Hell-Razor> farruinn: ty
<error_29> In gnome, is there a quick way to shutdown metacity, and start up another window manager, without logging out?  and how do I get another window manager to run as default under gnome in warty?
<HrdwrBoB> error_29: killall metacity; other_wm &
<mjr> "lame" is sufficient, but you may need gstreamer-lame for programs that use gstreamer for encoding
<djp> mdke: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<tjs> How can I get the installer to prompt for drivers from another cd?
<Xira-> Okay guys
<horay_tester> bye
<Xira-> I installed it, everything went fine, including grub
<HrdwrBoB> tjs: for what?
<mdke> mjr, thank you. Do you know which programs use gstreamer for encoding?
<mjr> error_29, you need to set metacity as a non-respawning process from session properties before doing what HrdwrBoB suggested, to have it working reliably
<Xira-> But when it says it's starting Gnome or X or whatever
<error_29> thanks, HrdwrBoB,... is that "&" part of a command?
<Xira-> My screen just turns off
<mjr> mdke, no
<Xira-> Can someone help me?
* Xira- sighs
<HrdwrBoB> error_29: yep, that will send the other_wm into the background
<mdke> mjr, ok thanks for your help anyway
<mjr> mdke, just install the gstreamer package anyway :)
<djp> Xira: what is the problem?
<farruinn> error_29: to make it permanent use gconf
<error_29> Thanks, folks
<farruinn> error_29: gnome>apps>window manager>default iirc
<Beirdo> has anyone seen snmpd zombie all the time?  I'm trying warty on an AMD64
<Xira-> Hi, I installed Ubuntu dualbooting with XP, everything went ok, but when it trys to start Gnome my screen turns off. What can I do?
<goldfish> Xira-: got an nvidia card?
<mdke> mjr, i am trying to restructure the restricted formats wiki, it is a bit inconsistent so i'm trying to figure out inconsistencies. the gstreamer-lame package requires an extra repo, so maybe better to use lame if poss
<tjs> HrdwrBoB, I have an adaptec hw SATA raid controller, on a stock intel 1u server, I configure raid 1, and the installer loads ata_piix sata raid controller drivers, but when it comes to the partitioning bit of the installer, I see sda and sdb
<Xira-> goldfish: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> u might need to get ati drivers
<Xira-> I was told that it would at least support 2d
<HrdwrBoB> tjs: it's not really raid
* Xira- sighs
<djp> Xira-: sorry, i know nothing about dual boots, i use a ubuntu only system. maybe somebody else here will give you hand...
<HrdwrBoB> tjs: you'd be better off using software raid TBH
<Xira-> Well the dual boot part doesn't really matter
<tjs> oh
<plex0r_> for ubuntu do i just need linux partition and a linux-swap partition?
<tjs> why is it not really raid?
<HrdwrBoB> it's merely a bios front end to a software raid driver
<saif> hello every1, just installed kubuntu, everything seems to be running fine, excpect that i can't get the network stuff, i have a dhcpo configured, and i just want to run or change the settings any1 knows where from?
<HrdwrBoB> the raid is not done in hardware
<djp> Xira_: then why are you dual booting?
<goldfish> plex0r_: the install cd does all the partitioning for you
<HrdwrBoB> you have to pay several hundred dollars for a real raid card
<plex0r_> oh so its not like slack
<plex0r_> ok..
<Xira-> goldfish: What can I do?
<goldfish> Xira-: one sec
<Xira-> k
<goldfish> i had the same problem
<goldfish> looking for the command
<plex0r_> now when i install this ubuntu will it over write windows?
<saif> guys?! any1 knows how to configure the network?!?! just need to tell kubuntu to get the address automatically from the dhcp server!
<goldfish> not if u dont want it to
<plex0r_> my friend, goldfish, you knwo him, dazed, didnt want to and it did anyways.
<goldfish> plex0r_: ah right
<plex0r_> did he do something wrong?
<goldfish> he never partitioned properly
<goldfish> probably
<plex0r_> ok
<cavediver> Hmm. My Gnome was updated to 2.10 today. Is it released? I can't find any info on gnome.org
<plex0r_> i thought linux would see nfts as a locked drive
<goldfish> well the ubuntu disk needs empty space
<goldfish> it creates the partition itself
<saif> emm, yes but you might run into problems installed both of them,
<plex0r_> so if i just read carefully and know what im doing it wont delete
<saif> after i installed ubuntu the first time, windows wouldn't start
<goldfish> plex0r_: is your hd partitioned?
<goldfish> plex0r_: u want to dual boot?
<plex0r_> no i need to set 10 gigs for ubuntu
<plex0r_> yes i do
<goldfish> k
<Xira-> heh
<goldfish> well u gotta partition it
<plex0r_> once i set that partititon space
<goldfish> partition the bit for windows
<plex0r_> will i need to format it as well?
<goldfish> leave 10g as empty space
<plex0r_> i already got windows
<goldfish> no
<goldfish> well, k
<goldfish> leave it as empty space
<plex0r_> so i just need to set 10 gig for ubuntu
<plex0r_> boot from disk
<plex0r_> and done
<goldfish> should do
<plex0r_> ill try on laptop before i try on pc -_-
<goldfish> select the empty space
<plex0r_> yeah.
<plex0r_> thank you.
<goldfish> kk
<Xira-> goldfish: ?
<plex0r_> slackware so much harder :p
<goldfish> Xira-: sorry :)
<R0bNyc> what do you all gnome users use for iso burning ? i dont seem to find gnomebaker
<plex0r_> gentoo even harder
<mcphail> R0bNyc: nautilus
<LinuxJones> R0bNyc, graveman is quite good as well as gnomebaker
<Xira-> goldfish: sorry as in i can't help you or sorry I'm being so slow? :P
<djp> R0bNyc: cdrecord
<saif> R0bNyc, just right click the iso, and u should have write to disc
<goldfish> Xira-: slow
<R0bNyc> errr
<Xira-> k
<wasabi_> I am getting Connection failed to archive.ubuntu.com
<wasabi_> is that just me?
<R0bNyc> ISO Image Burning like gnomebaker and k3b, I havent used the others so I Dontknow if you can burn iso images
<wasabi_> hmm. browser works fine. just apt has a problem
<phosphorgreen> ive been having connection issues to arcive.ubuntu.com all day today
<phosphorgreen> on and off
<phosphorgreen> it seems fine atm as i'm apt-getting from the universe atm
<R0bNyc> phosphorgreen, me2
<R0bNyc> connectionissues
<mcphail> R0bNyc: as above, just right click the .iso in the nautilus file browser
<saif> R0bNyc, i just tried it today, right click on the iso from nautilus and u should have a "write to disc" ( on hoary donno about warty)
<R0bNyc> saif, i dont use warty either
<R0bNyc> my sources are having connection issues right now so I Dont know
<saif> R0bNyc, did u try right clicking the iso image?!
<goldfish> Xira-: you can press ctrl + alt + f1
<R0bNyc> saif err not yet
<goldfish> Xira-: to get a shell
<goldfish> and login
<wasabi_> okay us.archive.ubuntu.com does not work for me
<saif> TRY IT!
<Xira-> Then what do I do..?
<goldfish> Xira-: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<goldfish> run that
<goldfish> think u gotta be root
<Xira-> k
<goldfish> and go through it
<goldfish> it *Should* work
<R0bNyc> saif, yea now I see write to disc but iso image burning is different
<yokomo> what is this?
<yokomo> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release.gpg  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Xira-> goldfish: And I do ctrl alt f1 while its booting
<Xira-> ?
<goldfish> nah
<goldfish> after it boots
<goldfish> the screen isnt dying
<Xira-> well it trys to start gnome while its booting
<goldfish> the gui is just failing
<goldfish> does the screen go black?
<Xira-> yes, the power button on my monitor turns yellow
<Xira-> and it turns off
<goldfish> oh dear
<goldfish> well, thats a different problem altogether
<Xira-> sigh
<Xira-> :|
<goldfish> sorry :/
<Xira-> Well where can I get help?
<goldfish> Xira-: try searching ubuntuforums.com
<goldfish> maybe
<saif> has any1 here tried kubuntu?
<Xira-> not a valid url
<Xira-> :|
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> .org
<goldfish> sorry hahaha
<goldfish> saif: #kubuntu
<mcphail> R0bNyc: "Write to disk" should be fine. It burns the .iso on my machine without any problems
<saif> :) goldfish thanx!
<R0bNyc> mcphail, ah thanks
<R0bNyc> I wish I could find gnomebaker though
<saif> exit
<R0bNyc> k3b I prefer to use on kde desktops not gnome desktop
<saif> :p sorry! bye!
<goldfish> :)
<jenz> hi
<djp> R0bNyc: cdrecord dev=0,?,? -v /path/to/image.iso
<andreas> How can i cange the splash screen in Gnome?
<R0bNyc> djp, sorry that burning via term is too geeky for me
<jenz> i just installed ubuntu and i wonder if its a good distribution to start with. im a total newbie at linux but im pretty good at windows. is ther any good reading that you recommend?
<R0bNyc> andreas, you from yoper?
<andreas> ubuntu
<goldfish> jblack: ubuntuguide.org
<theine> R0bNyc: have you looked at graveman?
<goldfish> jblack: sorry
<djp> R0bNyc: X-CDRoast is a good alternative
<R0bNyc> theine, the ubuntu servers are not working correctly so theres no way I can do anything right now
<R0bNyc> djp, I'll try graveman and X-CDRoast then
<LinuxJones> R0bNyc, they are working fine for me
<Hell-Razor> hey in ubuntu how do you get the copute rto automaticly log into fluxbox?
<fgx> hi guys
<R0bNyc> LinuxJones, you prob not using hoary?
<LinuxJones> R0bNyc, xcdroast interface is terrible
<LinuxJones> R0bNyc, yeah I am using Hoary
<goldfish> Hell-Razor: when u enter your usernam and pass go into Session
<goldfish> before u log onto ubuntu
<Hell-Razor> goldfish: thats temperary though
<andreas> Please guys....
<Hell-Razor> goldfish: i dont want to do taht every time
<R0bNyc> LinuxJones, weird I am too and it wasnt working for me all of a sudden let me retry again
<goldfish> u can make it permanent Hell-Razor
<goldfish> it will ask you
<Hell-Razor> really?
<goldfish> do u want to make this default
<Hell-Razor> didnt know that
<andreas> Can anyone help me out? I would like a new splash screen
<goldfish> ye
<carthik> I have a keyboard problem - each time after I reboot/re-login, some keys dont work!
<carthik> hod do I solve this?
<R0bNyc> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release
<R0bNyc> Ign ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release
<R0bNyc> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release
<R0bNyc> Ign ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release
<R0bNyc> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release
<R0bNyc> Ign ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release
<carthik> I I were a girl, i would flash for an answer
<R0bNyc> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<R0bNyc>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<R0bNyc> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages
<R0bNyc>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<R0bNyc> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources
<R0bNyc>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<R0bNyc> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Sources
<R0bNyc>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<R0bNyc> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<LinuxJones> ummm
<R0bNyc>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<R0bNyc> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Sources
<R0bNyc>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<R0bNyc> you see LinuxJones
<error_29> jenz, this probably isn't what you meant by good reading -- I suppose you mean technical info on linux -- but this book helped me begin to tune into the spirit of *nix, open source and all that:  "Rebel Code" by Glyn Moody.  Great read.
<goldfish> *SIGH*
<LinuxJones> R0bNyc, don't flood here dude :)
<goldfish> error_29: he left :)
<R0bNyc> sorry
<error_29> ah well, it's still a great read!
<StoffBox-Steve> R0bNyc, try without us.  still work test it a few sec ago ... de.  runs too
<error_29> for noobs like me anyway
<fgx> i'd like to upgrade php on warty. did someone do it?
#ubuntu 2005-03-19
<universal> how can i get the corretct weather-URL for my gdesklets?
<error_29> Can anyone tell me if there are any hidden configuration files for metacity where I can get more control than through the gconfig settings?
<universal> how can i get the corretct weather-URL for my gdesklets?
<LinuxJones> universal, change the country and closest major city if your not living in 1
<lok> error_29, search in yours .metacity .gtk and .gtk-2
<lok> .gconf too
<R0bNyc> how do I mount another partition ?
<[FiDO] > does anyone know anything about tv cards
<Xappe> [FiDO] , well, i use one for watching tv
<dampjam> I have the 82801DB intel audio controller, which ubuntu recognized, but for some reason I cannot get any sounds to play.  If I open up the audio monitor I can see the green bars go up with music, but nothing comes out of the speakers, ideas?
<lok> R0bNyc, in your 7etc/apt/sources.list change the url it's not us.archive.ubuntu.com but archive.ubuntu.com
<dampjam> People on the web who have the same chipset have had no similar problems (at least that have been posted)
<error_29> hmm, lok, .metacity only has one folder in it, called sessions...
<waseem> Ok Im using gFTP, how do i move all these files into a different directory?
<djp> R0bNyc: to mount a floppy device for example = mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<apokryphos> waseem: select them and press the "right" button; should transfer them.
<Quarupt> how can i change what program opens when i click an IP
<Quarupt> in Kubuntu
<error_29> and I can't fine .gtk or .gtk-2 either, at least not in home/user...
<Riddell> Quarupt: click an IP?
<universal> LinuxJones, i tried, but nothing were detected
<waseem> apokryphos: the files are already on the server, i just want to organize it a bit into different folders/directories
<LinuxJones> universal, it worked for me :(
<universal> LinuxJones, so, for me i shoulc actually type Copenhagen, Denmark...?
<Quarupt> Riddell, what are you talking about, i mean in KDE how do i change like program defaults
<Quarupt> oops
<Quarupt> i made a type
<Quarupt> o
<LinuxJones> universal, yeah make sure each is Capitalized
<Quarupt> I meant MP3
<LinuxJones> universal, 1 sec lemme try
<waseem> you there apokryphos?
<apokryphos> waseem: hmm, I'm sure it's possible, but not as easy. I don't personally use it myself.
<waseem> oh
<LinuxJones> universal, Copenhagen is mostly cloudy 1 degree celcius
<apokryphos> waseem: seems odd to me that it doesn't do things the basic copy and pasting way.
<Inva|id> I am having problems with ubuntu install
<LinuxJones> universal, start each name with a capital letter for country and city
<apokryphos> Quarupt: program defaults? You mean... what a program opens with automatically?
<waseem> does anyone here know how I can move files into a different directory on gFTP??
<universal> LinuxJones, yeah, like a big D or a big C
<mdke> waseem, drag and drop should work
<Inva|id> Installation seems to hang at : | Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives | Loading module 'yenta-socket' for 'Cardbus bridge'...
<LinuxJones> universal, yeah that's what I put in and it updated ok for me
<waseem> mdke: i tried that already, it doesnt work
<Quarupt> nevermind apokryphos i got it
<mdke> waseem, hang on lemme install it
<waseem> ok thanks
<eruin> anyone know how to select the default session for gdm?
<universal> LinuxJones, hmm wierd, but u dont know any kind of direct url?
<eruin> after installing xfce4, it's taken over as default over gnoem
<eruin> to my annoyance ;)
<Quarupt> Inva|id, use ACPI off
<LinuxJones> universal, nope
<R0bNyc> why are all the http://us.archive.ubuntu.com not working
<Inva|id> Quarupt: How to do that?
<Quarupt> acpi=off
<Quarupt> i think
<Quarupt> its one of the boot modes
<mdke> R0bNyc, they are doing some hardcore uploading, maybe its cranky for that reason
<universal> LinuxJones, ok, thx anyway
<Inva|id> ok, let me try
<R0bNyc> am I the only one
<tjs> just in the partition bit of the ubuntu install, Im wanting to setup software RAID. When I choose 'Configure software RAID' it says that It has to write the partition info to the disks, and that this is irrevokable and I should be satisfied with the partitioning scheme.. I have 2 120g disks I want to setup with raid 1. I thought that I would be partitioning them -after- I made them mirror?
<mdke> waseem, what is it you are trying to move, local -> local, remote->remote or local->remote?
<LinuxJones> R0bNyc, remove the us part
<bear> R0bNyc, no - I've been having this problem for hours
<Xira-> Hi, I installed Ubuntu, and my monitor and card were detected exactly, but when Gnome trys to start, the monitor turns off. Any idea on how to troubleshoot/fix?
<R0bNyc> bear, same
<R0bNyc> LinuxJones, ill try that
<waseem> mdke: im just trying to move files that are alreayd on the server
<Inva|id> Could not find kernel image: acpi=off
<tjs> this seems to indicate that I should partition the disks -before- setting up raid?
<HrdwrBoB> tjs: no, you partition them then mirror the partitions
<tjs> that doesnt make any sense
<HrdwrBoB> tjs: it's a bit strange
<tjs> oh
<bear> your question got an answer - mine seemed to be lost in the shuffle the last couple times :)
<LinuxJones> R0bNyc, http://archive.ubuntu.com gives me 600 kb/sec
<Quarupt> Inva|id, look at F1 and find something similar
<tjs> HrdwrBoB, So I should setup the same partitions on both disks?
<mdke> waseem, omg you're right it is crazy, doesn't seem to be a way
<eruin> LinuxJones: shh!
<waseem> mdke: haha what the hell...ok does anyone know any good ftp
<waseem> ?
<tjs> HrdwrBoB, what about swap?
<LinuxJones> eruin, :D
<R0bNyc> thanks LinuxJones that worked
* bear tries also
<StoffBox-Steve> R0bNyc, i say you 5mins ago you sould remove the us. and it will be work :P the de. mirros work too
<eruin> LinuxJones: you evil! :P
<mdke> waseem, nautilus probably does it
<R0bNyc> StoffBox-Steve, yes
<waseem> apt-get install nautilus?
<HrdwrBoB> tjs: I created two swap partitions and added them both
<mdke> waseem, you have it already
<eruin> gftp doesnt work for you waseem ?
<tjs> okay
<tjs> thanks :)
<mdke> waseem, it is your filemanager probably
<StoffBox-Steve> i think its a us. server problem or a shutdown
<waseem> mdke: what does nautilus do?
<bear> woo - worked
<eruin> waseem: it's a filemanager
* bear returns to his FC3 removal project
<mdke> waseem, you know when you open your home directory? nautilus is the program that lets you see it
<QMario> How does yahoo messanger work on Ubuntu?
<eruin> waseem: if youre running gnome, the "computer" icon on your desktop opens nautilus
<goldfish> use gaim
<drspin> QMario: Gaim
<waseem> oh
<R0bNyc> QMario, its wack
<waseem> mdke: well i dont have the files on my computer, but theyre on the server
<R0bNyc> QMario, WIndows beats Linux on Messenger!
<QMario> How would you open the actual program "Yahoo Messanger" and unrar it to Linux?
<waseem> so i cant organize the files on my desktop then upload them
<mdke> waseem, it does remote too. Open it and then click file->connect to server
<R0bNyc> AIm, Msn, Yahoo are better on WIndows so I guess we gotta stick to boring gaim stuff
<QMario> OK!
<mdke> waseem, then you can transfer things in file manager windows
<mdke> waseem, following me?
<waseem> ya i am
<waseem> thanks
<fgx> anyone here upgraded from php4.3.8 to php4.3.10 on warty?
<drspin> QMario: you wouldn't
<drspin> QMario: maybe under crossover Office
<StoffBox-Steve> drspin, yahoo has a LInux version
<eruin> fgx: whats your error message?
<mdke> waseem, tested and works nicely
<drspin> StoffBox-Steve: oh they do ?!?
<drspin> StoffBox-Steve: sorry bout that... didn't know
<StoffBox-Steve> jap der have one :) but its ******  drspin
<waseem> mdke: im still trying to work it
<drspin> LOL I can imagine
<waseem> for some reason its not asking for any passwords...
<mdke> waseem, just enter ftp (login) in the top box, then your username. then on the desktop an icon will appear, and it will ask for a password when you double click on it
<fgx> eruin, no error message, i have still to upgrade but i dont know where i can find 4.3.10 for warty
<StoffBox-Steve> im using kopete right now .. like it more than Gaim
<mdke> waseem, http://mdke.mine.nu/images/nautilus_ftp.png
<waseem> mdke: all the files are stuck loading
<waseem> its not doing anything
<drspin> I like Gaim -- been a user since version 0.67
<eruin> fgx: oh... nm then.. just lots of people have trouble with foreach after upgrading ;-)
<mdke> waseem, hmm it should work
<Inva|id> Quarupt: 'linux noapic nolapic' seems to be working so far, thanks
<mdke> waseem, are you on warty?
<Xira-> Hi, I installed Ubuntu, and my monitor and card were detected exactly, but when Gnome trys to start, the monitor turns off. Any idea on how to troubleshoot/fix?
<waseem> mdke: im unsure, my bro set up my computer
<fgx> eruin, 4.3.8 that is the default php on warty is a buggy php version
<fgx> eruin, for a safe php server 4.3.10 is required
<waseem> ok for Folder: and Name to use for connectionL
<waseem> what should i type in?
<mdke> waseem, leave folder blank, and name can be what you like
<waseem> ok
<waseem> all the files get stuck loading
<waseem> and i cant double click on the icon on my desktop
<BockBilbo> whats the extension of the pgp public signatures files?
<waseem> bockbilpo: are you asking me that?
* StoffBox-Steve this f***** b****** headache kills me 
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  extension?
<BockBilbo> waseem, i asked to anyone hwho knows it
<waseem> oh
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  what do you mean?
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, well i know they have no extension
<BockBilbo> see
<BockBilbo> i want to leave my public key in my web server
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  filename?
<BockBilbo> yeah
<BockBilbo> so i want to know it it has to be a txt
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  foo.asc for --armor files
<BockBilbo> there we go
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  asc being ascii armouring
<BockBilbo> so i just create a text file and name it foo.asc
<waseem> mdke: any ideas on what i can do
<BockBilbo> right?
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  gpg --armor --export BockBilbo > bb.asc
<BockBilbo> thanks
<eyequeue> np
<andreas> When navigating to /usr/share/pixmaps/splash the default is not the one named gnome-splash.png hence there must be somewhere to switch between them but where?
<eyequeue> after, run 'gpg bb.asc' to be sure you get the results you want
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  typically for human readability, i'll do gpg --fingerprint BockBilbo > bb.asc && gpg --armor --export BockBilbo >> bb.asc
<BockBilbo> oks
<BockBilbo> thank you
<eyequeue> adds a nice little header, try both to see which you like (--import will ignore the header, if yu're worried)
<phester> what do you need to get all the neede plugins for fire fox?
<phester> needed
<tjs> I just configured raid1 as / and I get "Ubuntu does not currently support using software RAID for the root filesystem or the /boot partition. A system installed in this way will not boot"
<andreas> phester: Which ones?
<tjs> does that mean if I create a seperate /boot partition which is not using raid, then I can still use raid for / ?
<BockBilbo> bye!
<phester> like quicktime, flash and shockwave!
<andreas> apt-het install mozilla-flash
<andreas> That` s if your sources are configured correctly
<phester> ok, ith should be
<diego> andreas: refer the man to ubuntuguide and he will not return with these questions
<phester> but that just covers flash, dosen't it?
<Xira-> I have installed Ubuntu 4.10 and everything is configured properly in terms of monitor/video card (9800 pro 256mb and dell 1704fp) but when Gnome starts, the monitor turns off. I looked at the xfree log, but I couldn't see anything wrong, but then again I don't know what I'm looking for
<diego> Xira-: have you double-checked the horizontal and vertical sync rates work with your monitor?
<andreas> phester: ubuntuguide.org is a fairly easy place to get all the answers
<diego> andreas: :)
<drspin> Does the ubuntu have ISA sound support by default?
<andreas> diego: There`s just one problem doing that... Waht about my own problems..? LOL
<diego> andreas: hmm?
<phester> andreas: ok thx
<Xira-> diego: I don't know, everything looked fine
<andreas> diego: ubuntusuide??
<andreas> Damn spelling.... It`s the keyboard - I swear!
<ukilledkenny> i typed in> nautilus applications:///Internet , but the folder cant be found ... help
<diego> andreas: suicide is not the option. time to pipe myself to `food`
<Quest-Master> ukilledkenny: Are you on Hoary?
<ukilledkenny> yes
<Quest-Master> That's why
<andreas> Hoary is nice
<Quest-Master> ukilledkenny: Search on ubuntuforums.org on how to change menus
<Quest-Master> andreas: Agreed.
<ukilledkenny> thanx
<Quest-Master> No problem
<andreas> Quest: I just have one question..
<waseem> what is the command to move multiple files at once?
<andreas> How the ""#%&% does one change the splashscreen??
<eyequeue> waseem:  mv * elsewhere/
<waseem> thanks
<iMeXdiAC> hi .. i tried to run the xfree86 on a g4 powerbook (titanium) that came with warty .. selected the special resolution the screen has (1280x852) in the config debconf dialog and also used an older xfreeconfig-4 file that used to work with the pb&debian - but still the screen fades to black .. so should/have i to upgrade to hoary to get x11 working in this situation ?.
<ukilledkenny> Quest-Master: i typed in sudo gedit /etc/menus/application.menu and the file came up empty
<ukilledkenny> Quest-Master: its supposed to have several entries
<cowbud> jdub: fix your crazy planet.gnome.org so I can read the news!
<jdub> no way dude
<jdub> now look at www.gnome.org
<tizen> Guys, any of you have gaim disapearing randomly
<StoffBox-Steve> ukilledkenny, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18034
<cowbud> ahhh
<cowbud> protest style
<cowbud> so why isn't gnomedesktop protesting?
<ukilledkenny> StoffBox-Steve: i followed the first command but the file application.menus came up blank
<StoffBox-Steve> tizen, all messenger be try by yourself ... nobody can say what you love/hate .. i like Gaim but using kopete ..
<QMario> How does SAMBA work?
<StoffBox-Steve> ukilledkenny, by me too ^^
<tizen> StoffBox-Steve: Yeah, gaim is lovely... But often i come out of the screensaver and it's gone from the taskbar
<tizen> and there's no log anywhere
<ukilledkenny> StoffBox-Steve: should i go ahead and start typing stuff up anyway
<QMario> Can anyone answer my question?
<grancon> the installation of ubuntu-desktop bugs on hoary, is it normal ?
<StoffBox-Steve> QMario, http://www.samba.org/
<grancon> xorg-driver-synaptics
<StoffBox-Steve> you can try it .. and say me if it works ;) i search a half day... and going crazy .... i can not get in my brain why der not leave the easy why ... :S
<geppy> What package provides aoss?
* StoffBox-Steve time xpenguins 
<geppy> hahaha
* StoffBox-Steve time for xpenguins 
<geppy> oh
<geppy> =)
<StoffBox-Steve> i love it seeing them running around on my dual head system :D
<geppy> ah, alsa-oss
<geppy> hahaha
<StoffBox-Steve> make a bit happy :D
<QMario> Can I use SAMBA, so that a Windows computer can recognize me?
<geppy> QMario: Yes.
<QMario> How does SAMBA actually work?
<QMario> Is there a command to make it work or start running?
<StoffBox-Steve> sure QMario therefor is samba .. .. read the samba website
<StoffBox-Steve> there have a good Dokumentaion
<StoffBox-Steve> and in the web there are many many howtos about samba
<QMario> The problem is that my Windows computer cannot communicate or recognize my Ubuntu computer.
<StoffBox-Steve> use you DHCP ... or when not have you set up Ips rights ?
<QMario> What are Ips rights?
<ukilledkenny> StoffBox-Steve: i just want to add an entry onto the Applications>Internet menu... can you tell how
<fgx> again, i need to upgrade to php4.3.10 on warty. can someone suggest me the better way to do it?
<StoffBox-Steve> normaly at privat network the level C is still a good chose means > IP 192.168.*.* Subnetmask 255.255.255.0  be sure both are in the same ip group me Ubuntu PC > 192.168.0.2 WinpC 192.168.0.3
<StoffBox-Steve> not really ukilledkenny i read the forum post but dont try it,
<diego> StoffBox-Steve: i was talking to him earlier. his network works, but he would like to print from his windows box to his printer being hosted on his linux box. the printer already works on the linux box alone, just needs to add samba to the equation
<diego> StoffBox-Steve: 'him' being QMario
<StoffBox-Steve> ok QMario wait a moment :)
<StoffBox-Steve>  :) i think that
<QMario> StoffBox-Steve, are you still there?
<StoffBox-Steve> sure just looking for an howto about printing ... :) somewhere in my favs there must be one
<diego> StoffBox-Steve: i think the people at gentoo have one but that's probably a bit hands-on
<StoffBox-Steve> ok i think there is a easy way but maybe not the best .... / thinking about webmin
<tw0nk> heyas, sorry but could someone please help me? im just after installing ubuntu but i cant seem to get the xserver working, i ran xf86config but i still cant get it to work
<tw0nk> im using a nvidia geforce 2 mx card
<diego> tw0nk: describe the problem please
<tw0nk> right.. well i installed ubuntu,no probs,it downloaded all the updates, then it tried to boot and the screen flickered twice and just went back to the unix like interface
<QMario> Will installing WINE solve the problem?
<diego> tw0nk: ok, did you try looking through the logs
<tw0nk> so then i tried startx and it gave me so big error
<diego> QMario: you're completely out of your element.
<StoffBox-Steve> no QMario printing dont need wine
<tw0nk> yeah i looked through the log and it gives me this error about the graphics card, but i selected nvidia in xf86config and thats the only one there
<diego> tw0nk: what's the error message?
<QMario> It's worth a try.:)
<diego> QMario: that's like saying chewing on a stick of gum is worth a try...
<StoffBox-Steve> QMario, diego  i think this can be helpfull ... a small howto for printing with samba
<StoffBox-Steve> http://www.wlug.org.nz/SambaPrinting
<tw0nk> eeeep i was scared you were gonna ask that, sorry for being unprepared, im just after logging into windows to come here,right ill restart and check the error, back in a few mins
<diego> tw0nk: you don't have another computer you can use?
<QMario> Thank you for all your help everyone.:)
<zenwhen> Attention Channel: I love linux.
<zenwhen> that is all
<tw0nk> nope :( ah well , ok il be back in a sec and il write down the error
<StoffBox-Steve> crap is 01:05am *grrr* have to standup in a few hours ^^
<diego> zenwhen: gj dude
<StoffBox-Steve> so a last smoke and than its bedtime
<benh> so what is this story that people claim ubuntu has working trackpad on latest powerbooks ?
<benh> if that is true (which I doubt), why isn't the patch posted to linuxppc-dev or lkml ?
<daniels> benh: what's broken about it?
<daniels> benh: err ... we don't have draglock and shit like that
<benh> daniels: it's a USB HID device (not ADB anymore)
<daniels> benh: dunno who said that :)
<benh> daniels: last I've hard reports, the kernel HID refused to play with it at all
<daniels> benh: oh, interesting.  in that case, it's just going to come under /dev/input/mice, isn't it?
<[FiDO] > does anyone know anything about tvtime
<benh> daniels: so it just didn't work _at all_
<daniels> benh: oh, OK.  well, we're pulling from -bk in some aspects
<tizen> [FiDO] : I don't know how to make the audio work
<daniels> benh: so if it works upstream, it works for us.  we don't have any custom patches that I know of.
<benh> ok, but I don't think it works upsteam
<benh> oh well...
<[FiDO] > me either that's my problem
<benh> I'll get one of those beasts for playing soon (a co-working ordered one)
<ukilledkenny> can anyone tell me how i can play mpeg/avi files on hoary
<benh> so I'll be able to hack & find out how it works
<daniels> benh: ah cool
<daniels> benh: well, if you need anything to be done for ubuntu, courier it down to me :)
<diego> ukilledkenny: see http://ubuntuguide.org
<benh> hehe
<ukilledkenny> which is the best player though
<ukilledkenny> i couldnt get real player to install rite
<diego> ukilledkenny: that's obviously preference
<diego> ukilledkenny: give gmplayer or xine a try
<ukilledkenny> thanx
<ukilledkenny> diego: do i have to install any plugins/codecs beforehand
<CarlK> mplayer plays like all you ever reyalpm
<diego> ukilledkenny: just go to that url and it'll become apparent
<diego> CarlK: did you just say reyalpm?
<CarlK> yeah, I counlnt' think of a word that began with R
<QMario> How do I add a printer?
<diego> QMario: how do i subtract a printer?
<gilly> Good evening
<tizen> diego: define a printer variable
<QMario> Diego, Computer-printer
<diego> QMario: in that case, the answer to your question is simpley Computer+printer
<diego> QMario: my point is, you need to ask a more specific question.
<QMario> I meant where do I go to add a printer for my network?
<QMario> Sorru
<CarlK> got to printerstore.com. select a printer, hit "add to cart"
<QMario> Sorry
<diego> QMario: this link that someone sent you earlier explains that ( http://www.wlug.org.nz/SambaPrinting )
<QMario> What's with the sarcasm?
<CarlK> it is fun
<QMario> Heh
<gilly> Is there a queue for questions or is this an open forum?
<QMario> Open
<QMario> An open forum.
<gilly> coolage
<CarlK> wow, that was teh most practicaly ask to ask I have ever seen
<gilly> I have a question
<diego> gilly: clearly the proper way to form a noun from the word 'cool' is 'coolness'...get it right :P
<Win32> how do you get all win32 devices/codecs on Ubuntu, I'm having troubles
<gilly> ha
<Win32> for I can play some Mpegs and WMvs
<diego> Win32: see http://ubuntuguide.org
<QMario> Heh
<Win32> its just apt-get install w32codecs?
<diego> Win32: follow all the steps...
<femv> Hi people need some help installing ubuntu
<r0ver> femv: what's your problem ?
<diego> femv: continue...
<bwlang> femv: who are these people who need help?
<diego> bwlang: nice.
<QMario> Yes, on an HP Pavilion.
<ukilledkenny> im having trouble with the command java -jar /opt/LimeWire/LimeWire.jar , but if i cd into /opt/LimeWire/ and type in java -jar LimeWire.jar it executes... anything odd
<Win32> diego, it only shows warty, I have hoary
<femv> me... how much hd space does ubunto needs ?
<diego> Win32: i use it on hoary with no problems
<Win32> diego, the steps just say it for warty
<diego> Win32: follow them heh
<QMario> What is hoary?
<diego> femv: a couple gigs for system stuff + user storage
<Win32> diego, i did, it can't find the package
<diego> QMario: hoary is the current development release to come out in early april
<QMario> Sorry guys, I'm sort of new to all this.
<QMario> With time I'll yet better.
<diego> Win32: did you follow all the steps (specially when it comes to adding the repository you need)
<Win32> yesyes
<bwlang> ukilledkenny: setup a shell script to do the cd for you... that's not unusual for a java package...
<femv> my installation seems to go well , it does restart and start to uncompress some things... 'packages' ... it takes a looot of time until it start giving erros... out of space it seems..
<bwlang> femv: depends on what you choose... ubuntu is not really a light weight distro... use debian if you want a small footprint
<femv> its a 2 gb partition
<diego> Win32: did you run an apt-get update (Refresh button in Synaptic)?
<ukilledkenny> bwlang. no idea on how to do so
<diego> femv: 2gb partition or 2gb drive?
<bwlang> ukilledkenny: you'll have to google for how to write a bash script
<Win32> diego, but like i said it only shows Warty for respitory
<femv> diego , 2 gb partition
<diego> femv: mm...try running an `apt-get clean` and then attempt again
<bwlang> ukilledkenny: essentially it's a file with a list of commands that you want to run
<xxenon> hoary (universe) has KDE 3.4 RC1 ?
<QMario> How do I edit a configuration file?
<Igotascrewlose> anyone here have gdesklets working?
<diego> QMario: use a text editor, generally as root
<Riddell> xxenon: kdelibs only (and it's final not rc)
<error_29> When I start my (warty) laptop while connected to my lan, boot and log-in is slow but bearable, but when I'm offline, bootup is incredibly slow -- what do need to reconfigure?
<femv> diego : it does finish the intallation but it says that it could not install some packages... it does boot up... can i launch gnome ?
<diego> Win32: may i /msg you?
<ukilledkenny> bwlang, actually i wrote the command java -jar.yada yada ... as part of the EXEC section, so that i can execute it from a shortcut i made on Applications
<xxenon> Riddell - ok.
<tizen> I've never seen anything like this ubuntu server... Sometimes I get 600kB/s other times, 2000 B/s
<diego> femv: i'm not sure..
<Win32> diego, yes
<error_29> it's like the system is hanging because it's expecting an internet connection that's not there...
<Igotascrewlose> no one has gdeskletsinstlled?
<Igotascrewlose> *gdesklets installed
<femv> diego.. how it is usually done
<diego> femv: automatically
<tw0nk> heyas, i just checked the log and x wont start cos of my mouse
<diego> tw0nk: nice!
<tw0nk> diego ??
<error_29> Igotascrewlose, I had them installed, liked them, but they seemed to 1. break easily, and 2.use more resources than they were worth
<diego> tw0nk: sarcasm...i'm trying to express that it sucks your mouse would cause you such troubles
<tw0nk> hehe sorry!
<tw0nk> i think its cos its a usb mouse
<femv> diego.. so i guess it did not install it.... i did the apt thing... how can i have those packages installed... or at least .. try
<Igotascrewlose> error_29 well can u help me set them up?
<diego> tw0nk: did you change any of the mouse settings?
<QMario> How do I open a file using pico, such as the configuration file I was speaking about earlier?
<tw0nk> i set it to auto and then it asks me where the mouse is connected,, i tried it at dev/tty00 and dev/mouse but neither worked,any ideas? its usb but i dunno what the folder for that is
<diego> femv: hmm...try `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<error_29> if i remember, Igotascrewlose , let's see, if you installed them already, the only tricky thing is getting them started...
<ukilledkenny> bwlang, its already part of a script, it looks like... Encoding=UTF-8 Name=LimeWire 	Comment=p2p client Exec=java -jar /opt/LimeWire/LimeWire.jar Icon=apple-red Terminal=false Type=Application Categories=Applications;Network;
<Igotascrewlose> yeah i hve it installed
<Igotascrewlose> just cant get them running
<error_29> you need to first, start gdesklets (on the command line, for example), then
<ukilledkenny> but the EXEC section doesnt work
<Igotascrewlose> i have started gdesklets
<diego> QMario: `sudo pico /your/file.txt`
<Igotascrewlose> but the desklets wont load
<error_29> find the folder and right click on any of the whatchamacallits
<femv> diego: did it... got no error... now what
<diego> femv: did it install anything?
<error_29> then right click, and drag it to the desktop
<tw0nk> diego any ideas?
<error_29> sorry, forgot what they're called, not sensors, but the other py files
<Igotascrewlose> okay
<femv> diegp: it didnt say anything...still it gave no errors
<diego> tw0nk: try another mouse...try setting it to /dev/input/mice
<lamn02> hi
<error_29> Igotascrewlose, it's actually loaded, but you need to start the thing off with that drag to desktop business, it's weird
<lamn02> I need some help with my windows machine
<bwlang> ukilledkenny: so just put  a "cd /usr/... " on the previous line
<QMario> Thank you.
<QMario> Let me try this...
<ukilledkenny> thanx
<error_29> sorry , I don't have gdesklets installed right now, so I don't remember too well
<tw0nk> ok il just go try mess with it and see if i get any results, theres no way to get ubuntu to autodetect it?
<QMario> Hmmm....
<Igotascrewlose> its not letting me move the files
<lamn02> I tried using that LiveCD that is on ubuntulinux.org.. tried to boot with it but it never got to linux..
<diego> tw0nk: it generally does. /dev/input/mice is where it's at probably
<diego> lamn02: which livecd? there are several
<lamn02> tried a safe mode or w/e it was, and it got to the process loading screen, but nothing happened
<lamn02> x86
<tw0nk> ok thanks diego,il try that now
<error_29> Igotascrewlose, are you right clicking, then (I think) choosing "open with gdesklets"?
<diego> lamn02: x86....warty?
<lamn02> yea
<error_29> then you drag the py file
<femv> diego.. look what i got now...  dpkg was interrupted you must manually run ' dpkg --configure -a' to correct the pro
<diego> lamn02: do you know if your hardware works with linux?
<Igotascrewlose> ok
<diego> femv: do so...make it happy :)
<ukilledkenny> bwlang, will just leaving white space between the two lines be able to distinguish them as separate commands
<blizah> im having problems making a launch icon to lanch steam through cedega...when i type command: "cedega /path/to/steam/Steam.exe"  i get ERROR: Steam.exe (main exception):  Unable to change directory to /home/stephen/TransGaming_Drive/ProgramFiles/Valve/Steam/           --everything is captilized the right way
<lamn02> ummm, i read something about nforce but i didnt think tha twould be aproblem
<Igotascrewlose> okay i got it on desktop
<bwlang> ukilledkenny: bash is line oriented... so whitespace is not necessary
<Igotascrewlose> the .display file
<Igotascrewlose> i have no .py files
<diego> blizah: to you keep your Steam.exe file in /path/to/Steam.exe?
<lamn02> when i removed the cd because it wasnt working, my windows would begin to load but then the computer would just restart randomly never geting to the OS
<StoffBox-Steve> hey guys before i go do bed here some funny stuff for you :) .... >> my Xpenguins >> www.bysteve.de/des.png  ( 1.4mb) ...
<blizah> now when i run the steam.exe in a terminal and exit the program and the terminal is still up and then i click the launch icon i made...steam works
<ukilledkenny> bwlang, thanx
<blizah> but when i exit the terminal i manually did it with it does
<blizah> doesnt work..
<lamn02> tried safemode, and all that.. gets to a347bus.sys esc to stop loading it and then freezes there after
<blizah> nonono diego that was an example :D
<lamn02> restarts*
<diego> lamn02: your windows as in M$ Windows or a gui?
<blizah> (was lazy)
<femv> diego : it semms its setting up some things :)
<lamn02> M$ windows
<QMario> Steve, what timezone are you in?
<lamn02> xp pro sp2
<diego> blizah: try cd'ing into that directory first, then run cedega inside there (i know it's stupid but my friend had same problem)
<Igotascrewlose> error_29 i have the .display file on the desktop
<error_29> sorry Igotascrewlose , I may have the file extension wrong, but if you check all the folders for gdesklets, there should be some readmes in there...
<Igotascrewlose> okay
<blizah> i can cd to the directory
<blizah> and i can run steam
<diego> blizah: maybe you should go to a cedega channel
<femv> diego : what does apt-get clean does ?
<femv> *do
<blizah> k :D
<lamn02> diego: any idea?
<diego> femv: removes .deb files from your hard drive
<diego> blizah: #cedega would be a good choice :)
<blizah> yea i there
<bwlang> femv: it removes the files you downloaded from /var/cache/apt...
<StoffBox-Steve> QMario, german  / berlin its 1.43 now  and i have to standup at 6 ocloak
<femv> diego: is it still going to be able to install what it didnt without them ?
<diego> femv: heh no
<error_29> Igotascrewlose, once you drag the right kind of file to the desktop, it'll just look like it should, whatever the applet is, then you configure with the right click menu -- so you should be in a "display" folder, then the applets will be in there
<AngryClip> what is everyones favourite newsreader for ubuntu?
<diego> femv: shiit...they're on the cd though
<QMario> Good night then. :)
<diego> lamn02: uh..does it ever attempt to boot into the cd?
<diego> AngryClip: i personally like liferea
<QMario> Before you go, how do I share my printer on the network?
<diego> QMario: we've answered that. 3 times now.
<lamn02> ohy yea,it would giv ethe menu from the cd, but it would never complete load to linux
<diego> QMario: go to that url we keep referring you to.
<QMario> I am there.
<lamn02> most of the process werent found and what not being as its from a cd
<diego> QMario: follow the instructions...
<QMario> I've read the only the Linux instructions.
<diego> lamn02: uh..did you get any error messages?
<lamn02> as far as I saw no
<femv> diego: is it normal for the instalation to get this long ?
<diego> lamn02: cool...haha...sounds like your hardware may be unsupported
<lamn02> regular windows booting would flash the logo as normal and then restart
<diego> femv: long?
<lamn02> ok, so if that is the case why wouldnt it continue running from windows as normal since it has nothing to do with the hdd?
<StoffBox-Steve> fast i have only good german links for you QMario.. and no time to look around in my eng fav list, sry but hav really go to bed or by boss killing me ;)
<femv> diego... it took me a long time
<diego> lamn02: the cd may boot and your hardware may still be unsupported
<diego> femv: to do what?
<femv> diego.. install..
<lamn02> diego: i meant as far as not booting from the cd at all, and trying to boot as normal from the hdd
<lamn02> it doesnt boot windows at all
<diego> femv: installs usually take 30 minutes.. you just deprived the poor thing of hard disk space
<diego> lamn02: let me put it this way. the cd will boot as long as your motherboard supports booting from the cd. at any point afterwords, it may fail
<femv> diego: yeah i didn't think it was going to take more than 2 gbs
<thebartman> hey guys, need a little help getting the wireless PCI card workgin
<thebartman> I had it working before I had to reinstall
<thebartman> but now I can't get it...
<diego> femv: well the default package selection isn't exactly identical to that of a livecd :)
* StoffBox-Steve go to bed now .. > my NightPengs ( http://bysteve.de/des.png ) are the bosses for the next hours ;) 
<lamn02> diego, what i am trying to explain to you is this.. I am no longer trying to boot the LiveCD(cd out of the drive) i am trying to boot normally with the windows i haveon the drive
<diego> femv: it's not just the operating system, you're getting the OS, gnome, openoffice, firefox, etc..
<StoffBox-Steve> Good night all
<StoffBox-Steve> *waves* ;D
<diego> lamn02: oh..so take the cd out
<femv> diego : cant you just select the packages you want  to have installed ?
<lamn02> its not in the drive?
<thebartman> can ubuntu use WAP?
<diego> femv: at this point, you can manually install whatever you want
<diego> femv: on the warty installer, you couldn't choose which individual packages you wanted, just cli or gui...you've gotten past the cli and a bit into the gui sounds like
<lamn02> what happens is, windows gives the usual.. didnt start up properly menu, and then when you select normal or safe mode or w/e it begins to do the normal process, and restarts itself
<dazed> hey i need some help...how come when xmms or xine is going no other sounds can be played...is there a fix?
<diego> lamn02: that doesn't sound good
<diego> lamn02: i'm not sure...
<lamn02> ..
<diego> dazed: configure them to use esd or something, that way they can play nice and use the sound card at once
<diego> lamn02: sorry, can't help ya
<lamn02> why would it even play with my drive?
<lamn02> isnt it not a LiveCD
<diego> lamn02: i don't think it does play with the drive
<lamn02> so it should have no adverse effects to drive, like it does now
<diego> lamn02: are you sure you got the livecd and not the install?
<lamn02> its the livecd
<lamn02> pretty sure
<thebartman> anyone feel like helping me out with wireless.. I know I got it working before and it was easy
<dazed> diego: my Gaim is already configured to ESD
<dazed> and still no change
<diego> dazed: everything needs to use ESD
<diego> dazed: that includes xmms
<diego> thebartman: what's the problem?
<lamn02> let me try and boot it again, with the cd to make sure of the menu
<diego> lamn02: k
<dazed> ohhh ok
<dazed> let me try and figure that out
<thebartman> well. i'm a nub to ubuntu.. I installed it before and you guys helped me get it working
<thebartman> but now I need to "start at the beginning" got get my wlan card working
<thebartman> I launched the network tool and tried to install it but it keeps hanging and only seeing eith0 witch is my lan card
<dazed> diego: thanks got that to work
<diego> thebartman: ok, will you message me (privately) the output of a `sudo iwconfig` ?
<diego> dazed: cool, np
<lamn02> morphix?
<diego> lamn02: that's the livecd
<lamn02> alright, so i shouldnt be having this problem?
<lamn02> would it have anything to do with me having installed a newer version of aspi on my window installation a while back
<diego> lamn02: heh, you really shouldn't :)
<diego> lamn02: i wouldn't think so
<lamn02> well its trying to boot from the cd right now, let me see if there are any errors
<Igotascrewlose> wow gDesklets suck
<Igotascrewlose> i have to keep that terminal open
<thenuke> Igotascrewlose: it does not suck if you dont know how play with it
<thenuke> Igotascrewlose: gdesklets & puts it in the background
<Igotascrewlose> what?
<error_29> Igotascrewlose, don't judge them till you get better help than i could give you!
<Igotascrewlose> lol
<Igotascrewlose> thenuke can u help me?
<wm_eddie> How do I change the emacs font?
<Quarupt> where do the developers talk?
<wm_eddie> and don't say M-x customize because no matter what I do in there things aren't changing!
<crimsun> Quarupt: ubuntu-devel
<thenuke> Igotascrewlose: nope :) as far as I dont know what's the matter ;) but I think that one problem was that you did not put gdesklets running like a daemon
<thenuke> start it by typing gdesklets &
<Igotascrewlose> ok
<thenuke> then add the desklets without that &
<thenuke> if you add them from console?
<lamn02> diego: right as it completed the progression screen, it restarted
<Igotascrewlose> im adding from console
<thenuke> yup
<diego> lamn02: are you talking about the livecd or windows now?
<kapputu> hi
<lamn02> livecd
<kapputu> how do I setup a lanbrowser on ubuntu
<kapputu> I need to be able to access other Ubuntu machines
<wm_eddie> kapputu: that's a good question, I wonder what nautilus can do.
<JordanAU> is ubuntu built on sarge or woody?
<lamn02> right before the progression screen, it said something was unable to load or something to that effect
<yoko-omo> is there a command to search which packages you have installed on your system like an apt-cache?
<diego> lamn02: i don't think i can provide any more help. sorry
<crimsun> yoko-omo: dpkg -l   does that.
<lamn02> noice, alright then
<femv> diego.. i read that there is kind of an expert installation mode.. is that right?
<diego> femv: yeah, it gives you a few more options throughout the install but it's pretty much the same once you reboot
<diego> femv: isn't there a way you can get more storage space?
<yoko-omo> crimsun: tanx
<femv> diego.. deleting windows je je
<diego> femv: why not resize the windows partition?
<DoppleGanger> cause he really wants to stop taking drugs
<DoppleGanger> he eh best of luck
<femv> i did... but its too small already... im on a 4gb disk
<femv> im doing a fare 1:1
<diego> femv: ouch...ouch...ouch...
<kapputu> how do I setup shares on a linux machine?
<diego> femv: who needs windows? :)
<DoppleGanger> kapputu: read samba or nfs docs
<jroc> hullo... I've a question about getting VNC server working on a machine my friend and I are setting up as a local server - we've run apt-get install vncserver, and our process monitor shows Xrealvnc running, but we can't connect... any ideas?
<femv> diego : good question! je je
<kapputu> can I install KDE using apt-get?
<mikep> jroc: Have you tried pinging out?
<DoppleGanger> kapputu: i don't know can you
<jroc> we can ping each other, yes
<Riddell> kapputu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<femv> is this os worth it ?
<diego> femv: linux?
<mikep> jroc: How about trace route?
<thebartman> hey guys other than disabling ipv6 in firefox.. how can I speed up DNS resolve times.. it's still crazy slow
<DoppleGanger> call your isp
<thebartman> me
<mikep> femv: Depends if you like rpm more than apt-get.
<thebartman> my other 4-5 boxes, XP, Suse, OSX, are fine.. only Ubunut is crazy slow
<diego> well i'm going to leave this channel now that i can
<tux_> thebartman, are you using DHCP?
<thebartman> yes
<thebartman> and it's getting the DNS servers correctly
<tux_> switch to static
<thebartman> ?
<tux_> i did and it helped
<thebartman> never heard of that before
<tux_> DHCP internally
<zenrox> thebartman,  disable tpv/6 in firefox
<zenrox> ipv/6
<goldfish> lol
<thebartman> I did... didn't you just read my first post
<streetbmx> hello
<zenrox> thebartman,  looked away
<thebartman> thebartman: hey guys other than disabling ipv6 in firefox.. how can I speed up
<zenrox> now i see
<OrangeSlice> why would you disable ipv6 :p  it's like a window to the future
<zenrox> thebartman,  you put your rounters ip in the dns list on the ubuntu
<tux_> yea, with no window until like 3 years out
<thebartman> ya..to bad nothing uses it besides the fucking scipt kiddies trying to exploit my boxes
<arenner> I want to try Ubuntu for the first time and I am looking to install the Hoary release.  What media should I download to do this?
<OrangeSlice> eh, I'm on an ipv6 irc network :o
<OrangeSlice> lots of things use it, you just aren't configured to on your end
<r0sk> Hi ppl!
<gepp1> Anyone know of any good music transcribing programs?
<streetbmx> does anyone know a way to disable animations in gnome? ie. when i minimize a window.
<thebartman> like I said.. the only thing I see trying to use it is people trying to exploit unpatched ipv6 boxes
<thebartman> so.. any way. .back to DNS
<thebartman> you say hard code the IP and stuff..
<thebartman> ok.. but I really don't see how that would help
<thebartman> I hope they fix this in some update
<thebartman> btw.. when is the next ver of Ubuntu coming out
<femv> diego.. was referring to ubuntu
<jroc> mikep: I'm not that familiar with traceroute, but I'll try it - thanks
<r0sk> I just finish install Ubuntu on PPC (iBook G4 1.2 and 12"screen), but on first start I see how it starts daemons and then it displays a blank screen. If I press Ctrl+Alt+F2,F3... I not leave blank screen, any tips please?
<goldfish> thebartman: next month
<thebartman> cool.. is there a beta?
<thebartman> and will synaptic update an older install to the newer one?
<farruinn> yes and yse
<farruinn> yes*
<goldfish> thebartman: hoary
<goldfish> is the name
<JordanAU> Hey I believe I am finally closing in on a solution to my ndiswrapper solution
<thebartman> oh.. is there a link on the ubuntu site for a bittorrent
<r0sk> no one on ppc?
<thebartman> I'm on PPC.. osX..
<thebartman> only way to go
<r0sk> thebartman, any tip to start ubuntu without X from yaboot line?
<JordanAU> where can i find the necessary kernel headers without using apt-get or synaptic
<thebartman> nope.. never even considered replacing osX..
<JordanAU> the neccessary being all kernel headers i guess
<r0sk> thebartman, something like: load vmlinuz vga=no
<crimsun> JordanAU: for ubuntu, you use linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> JordanAU: not kernel-headers-foo, which is what debian uses
<mikep> jroc: traceroute is a utility that traces a packet from your computer to an Inernet host, showng how many hops the packet requires to reach the host and how long each hop takes.
<thebartman> btw R0sk.. why are ya tring to install Ubuntu on your ibook.. just playing around...
<thebartman> I found osX is great and can do all the linux stuff I need it to
<jroc> thanks mikep - I found the traceroute in the networking applet, and since we're in the same subnet, it's only one hope
<jroc> hop
<r0sk> thebartman, Im a non_quite mind
<r0sk> :D
<Igotascrewlose> okay wtf
<Igotascrewlose> i did the gdesklets& thing
<thebartman> non_quite?
<Igotascrewlose> and loaded all my gdesklets
<JordanAU> crimsun: i downoaded this file <linux-2.6.8.1.tar.gz> on my windows boot and was going to tar it, is that wrong?
<Igotascrewlose> and then
<r0sk> thebartman, my english is like a hell, u can see :/
<Igotascrewlose> closed the terminal
<Igotascrewlose> and they all shut down
<crimsun> JordanAU: that's upstream vanilla source
<thebartman> oh.. you where doing good till the last one.. and ya lost me.. where ya from
<crimsun> JordanAU: you can just apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<JordanAU> i really want to but i need to get on the internet first, i am in a catch 22
<crimsun> JordanAU: what's preventing you from getting online?
<JordanAU> i am on wireless, the reason i am trying to get the source is for ndiswrapper
<mikep> jroc: how about firewalls?
<JordanAU> i was able to obtain the deb package and install it but apparently i need my kernel source and must link it something before the installation
<thebartman> r0sk.. where are you from?
<r0sk> How can I start without X (gdm) from lilo line?
<crimsun> JordanAU: well, since you're online now, you'll find the instructions here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<r0sk> thebartman, spanish
<thebartman> cool.. good luck.. I don't know much about the ppc side
<crimsun> JordanAU: in particular, scroll down to the bottom of the page and read the post entitled "It's not that hard"
<jroc> mikep: yeah, thought of that, but we don't think there should be any firewall problem, as we're both on the inside of my Linksys 4port router
<crimsun> JordanAU: you don't have to compile anything
<mikep> jroc: how about correctly-configured and operational TCP/IP network?
<kapputu> how does Ubuntu perform as a server?
<JordanAU> crimsun: thank you, i have done that before and it tells me there is no command called ndis wrapper
<kapputu> how does Ubuntu perform as a server
<thebartman> so how can I configure Ubuntu to work with WAP
<crimsun> JordanAU: did you follow the directions?
<thebartman> kapputu.. what.. fine I guess.. if you like using a really new distro that's not really that proven in the server environment.. but since you ask I'll assume your not running a data server or anythihng
<usual> oooo gnome 2.10 in hoary
<jroc> mikep: well, I believe so - we're both ubuntu machines, and I can ssh or ftp back and forth...
<JordanAU> crimsun: okay i think i installed the source package, not the utils package
<chillywilly> was 2.10 officially released?
<JordanAU> does that make sense?
<usual> chillywilly, dunno
<mikep> jroc: can you telnet to the server port from the client machine?
<chillywilly> I looked on gnome.org and it did not seem so
<jroc> mikep: good idea, I'll try that
<Xappe> feels close though, a whole bunch of 2.10.0 packages popped in today
<chillywilly> yea that's why I was looking
<daniels> kapputu: fine -- it has security support, and everything works
<usual> lol @ gnome.org
<usual> go to gnome.org
<daniels> *.ubuntu.com runs on ubuntu
* chillywilly notes usual make no sense ;P
<chillywilly> makes*
<usual> chillywilly, did you look at the site
<chillywilly> um, yea that's what I just frellin' said
<usual> they changed it to all black
<chillywilly> aaaah
<chillywilly> they are protesting against software patents
<chillywilly> good for them
<JordanAU> you know what, I am going to go to walmart and buy a freaking long cat 5 cable and connect to my router that way, then i will download the necessary package, then i will use my wifi card. That way I can use all of the howtos because my current situation renders them useless.
<jroc> mikep: no joy telnetting to the port that I *think* was opened up by the vnc server (it could only be 5901 or 6001)
<chillywilly> walmart is evil ;)
<neom> I agree.
<neom> :)
<JordanAU> walmart is also cheap
<Zugot> JordanAU, i just resorted to installing windows xp on my laptop and running linux in a vmware session
<r0sk> when I start ubuntu, X are up and I get a Blank Screen, with Ctrl+Alt+F1,F2... no console (iBook), any tip???
<Zugot> it actually worked out well
<chillywilly> JordanAU: because they exploit poorer countries
<schweeb> anyone here messed with setting up Xen on Ubuntu yet?
<JordanAU> they don't exploit them, those people make more money than they would if walmart wasn't there
<thebartman> after using synaptic update, why dosn't firefox update to version 1.0? or 1.0.1
<schweeb> thebartman: because 1.0 isn't in Warty
<JordanAU> what is the politically correct place to go?
<thebartman> hmm.. is there a repository I can add to add it
<chillywilly> support local business damnit
<chillywilly> :)
<knucks> who can help me with my printer problems
<schweeb> thebartman: I think someone set up a repo somewhere, check the wiki
<back_east> thebartman: for firefox?
<OrangeSlice> local business here only does windows :o
<JordanAU> i would love to but there isn't much of any small computer stores in auburn, AL
<thebartman> ya.. and what's the wiki?
<back_east> thebartman: ubuntu-backports
<Quarupt> Is running a webserver very difficult? is there any like GUI or sript to help configure one?
<Zugot> i think the firefox thing is what prompted my to start using hoary
<JordanAU> plus the only one has a guy that dresses up in a superman costume on the commercials. I just can't support a man that makes an ass of himself like that
<knucks> Help w/ printer?
<knucks> on Hoary?
<knucks> please?
<knucks> I need to get it working..for some reason it wont show up
<r0sk> when I start ubuntu, X are up and I get a Blank Screen, with Ctrl+Alt+F1,F2... no console (iBook), any tip???
<r0sk> when I start ubuntu, X are up and I get a Blank Screen, with Ctrl+Alt+F1,F2... no console (iBook), any tip???
<Quest-Master> Quarupt: It's quite easy actually.
<Quarupt> Quest-Master, would you be willing to walk me through it in a pm maybe?
<chillywilly> damn red states ;)
<Zugot> i need to figure out how to get the cisco vpn client with no cco login
<Zugot> this is bananas
<helio7> I have a friend installing Ubuntu for the first time and he has a 2ndary internal HDD that he wants to put it on (not where Windows lives) He wants to preserve the data, so I told him he needs to partition it first.   Would people recommend he use the Ubuntu Install Disk to manage the partition or use another app to do that prior to installation?
<Quarupt> chillywilly, are you dissing on the republican party?
<Quest-Master> Quarupt: There is a guide on it at ubuntuforums.org.. do you want me to link you?
<Quarupt> please do
<Zugot> i'm going to wear my red shirt teeshirt tomorrow
<Zugot> hahaha
<chillywilly> can I get a hell yea?
<thebartman> should I change this setting in firefox "network.dns.ipv4onlydomains"
<Zugot> er red state tee shirt
<libpng> r0sk, i think ur gdm, gdmgreeter etc, are not working currectly
<thebartman> would that make firefox use ipv4 on everything
<Quarupt> Screw kerry id rather follow a war monger then an ambulance chaser
<back_east> thebartman: They have newer packages for warty
<r0sk> libpng, is there any tip to stop before it runs?
* OrangeSlice puts on his Vote Bush shirt
<Quarupt> hell yea
<Zugot> fuck that..
<crimsun> folks, let's keep it on-topic, please.
<Zugot> i work in dc... i wouldn't vote bush or republican
<Quarupt> sorry
<OrangeSlice> actually, the only day I had time to get one of those shirts they were all out :p
<Zugot> i'm gonna vote ubuntu in 2008
* eyequeue wonders when he wandered into #politics :(
<schweeb> please no Political talk
* chillywilly posts his "conservatism makes you stupid essay"
<eyequeue> schweeb:  agreed
<schweeb> politics on IRC can only lead to bad things
<femv> people... which kernel should i install ?
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<crimsun> femv: warty? hoary? the current one doesn't suit you?
<helio7> Anyone please recommend a Opensource/free partition manager that's easier to use than the Warty Install disk built-in partioner??
<Zugot> the latest hoary linux-686 crashes my vmware session
<back_east> helio7: qtparted
<eyequeue> femv:  2.6.*   which ubuntu are you running?
<chillywilly> qtparted
<Quarupt> Quest-Master, did ya find that url for me?
<helio7> back_east: qtparted is bootable CD or WIN or NIx?
<tux_> qtparted on the knoppix disk
<Quarupt> will i need an ftp server as well?
<femv> im installing warty, linux-image-386  linux-image-2.6 or linux-386
<Quarupt> tux_, you mean the morphix disk?
<crimsun> femv: what cpu do you have?
<Zugot> linux-386 is a metapackage... it installs other things
<tux_> Quarupt, that too
<Quarupt> lol
<femv> its an amd
<back_east> Quarupt: you mean the sytem rescue cd
<crimsun> femv: linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-k7
<back_east> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<QMario> Did anyone miss me?
<eyequeue> femv:  2.6.8.1, but what crimsun said
<tux_> heck also he ultimatebootcd too
<Quarupt> lol, no u is the Ultimate CD for rescue
<Zugot> i've been using linux for 10 years...
<Zugot> and i would have no idea where to start debugging a kernel
<Zugot> i find that funny
<femv> i have linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 or just linux-image-2.6-386
<Quarupt> why bother
<Quarupt> just install a new one
<Zugot> Quarupt, i want to see why its hanging
<crimsun> femv: either will work
<back_east> Nothing in the logs?
<Zugot> its a bad hang... when it happens, vmware goes south as well, and then i have to reboot
<Xappe> anyone here uses hoary with an g3 ibook? i want to know if the install/setup is easy and if suspend and such is working...
* Quarupt is using an AMD64 and wonders if it would be worth is ti switch to the Ubuntu 64 edition
<Zugot> i have an amd64 laptop
<MagicFab> hello to all
<crimsun> femv: you can always install linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5-k7 after you install
<Quarupt> Zugot, whats hanging?
<femv> linux-386 sounds good?
<MagicFab> I need some help with a printer setup
<crimsun> femv: sure
<Zugot> quarupt.. boots right at the beginng of the boot
<QMario> I read the Linux portion and I still don't understand how to share the printer over the network.
<Zugot> before it starts the init process
<femv> ty
<Quarupt> hrm
<libpng> r0sk, same happened to me. i opened with kernel rescue mod,  changed initlevel. then reinstall gdm . it was fixed
<Zugot> er crashes right as the beginning of the boot
<Quest-Master> Quarupt: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3657&highlight=set+development+server
<Quarupt> ya check your atrtup logs?>
<Quarupt> thx Quest-Master
<MagicFab> I want to print to a network printer, can't seem to find what info I need to input in U.
<femv> Im doing a custom-expert install to save hd space :)
<r0sk> libpng, how can I open with kernel rescue mod?
<Zugot> i'm about to install a fresh hoary on another vm... and if i can crash it again
<helio7> so tux_ and back_east, this qtparted is much easier to use than the Partitioning tool that is built into the Warty Install CD?
<Xappe> QMario, printer sharing is very easy...you just have to make a couple of changes in your cupsd.conf iirc
<libpng> you can select on boot screen
<QMario> What about Partition Magic 8.0?
<libpng> r0sk, you can select on boot screen
<Zugot> i like pm 8.0
<tux_> helio7, imho
<andrewski> helio7: what about gparted?
<r0sk> libpng, I'd only Linux and old, but old doesn't run
<r0sk> :(
<helio7> andrewski: I'm asking if qtparted is easier to use than the Warty install partioner for a friend who's trying Linux for the first time today
<Xappe> the warty install partitioner is very easy imho
<Zugot> Xappe, I agree
<Quarupt> Quest-Master, thats for setting up a "development web server"? I just want a plain old webserver to practive my html and post pics and stuff?
<revildab> Xappe: the only fault i have is the default options. ie: full reformat of hd, that can be very dangerous in the hands of novice users
<libpng> r0sk, on grub menu, type e (edit) and edit the line like that "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-2-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro single" than type "b" (boot)
<r0sk> libpng, Im on iBook, yaboot
<libpng> r0sk, hda9 is mine not urs:) dont forget
<QMario> How do I unrpm files using Ubuntu, so I can upgrade my OpenOffice Software?
<Xappe> revildab, well, that's even the case of a windows install
<mikep> jroc: have you specified the address correctly to the viewer?
<Quarupt> QMario, you mean like convert an RPM to a DEB?
<Zugot> "unrpm?"
<JordanAU> Wow I come back and I had started a minor political off topic flame war and didn't even know it. Unintentional troll, is that an oxymoron
<JordanAU> ?
<QMario> Something similar to that.
<Zugot> that reminds me... i need to test openoffice2 out
<revildab> QMario: just use apt-get install package
<Quarupt> QMario, use alien with the --to-deb  flag
<knucks> someone help me with my printer?
<QMario> "Unrpm" similar to unzip:-D
<revildab> unless its something only available in an rpm
<Quarupt> QMario, no he wants to use RPM
<QMario> Somewhat of a joke.
<andrewski> helio7: ah. :)
<femv> People.. i did install the base system... now will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop install gnome and the graphical stuff ???
<Quarupt> QMario, use alien if ya want to convert RPM to DEB
<QMario> The OpenOffice upgrade to 2.0, but I'll try your advice.
<libpng> r0sk, i dont ve any idea about ibook. i ve never seen :(
<revildab> Xappe: yeah i know, but windows was never intended to be dual booted, for a large percentage of linux users, thats the case
<r0sk> libpng, ok, thanks!
<Quarupt> Quest-Master, Ya there?
<usual> yay gnome is 2.10 in hoary, i just loaded it up
<Quarupt> hey usual up for another adventure?
<Quarupt> heh
<usual> haha
<usual> whats up
<thebartman> is there a repository I can add to install fireofx 1.0
<eyequeue> The_Nalf:  see the wiki for the backports project
<usual> http://www.transamrit.net/~usual/Screenshot.png
<Quarupt> trying to get a webserver up and running, but i have no clue what im doing, im following a guide
<usual> yay
<dougcan> Hi Funny you should mention that, cuz I just added firefox 1.02
<usual> Quarupt, it's cake
<andrewski> thebartman: backports, what eyequeue said. ;)
<usual> want LAMP?
<eyequeue> thebartman:  rather
<femv> People.. i did install the base system... now will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop install gnome and the graphical stuff ???
<Quarupt> can ya come on and help me?
<usual> ok
<Quarupt> i will learn by watching again
<usual> ok
<Quarupt> if ya have time
<usual> off router?
<usual> i have about 20 min should be enough
<Quarupt> but this time i need to figure out port forwarding
<usual> ok
<Quarupt> heh
<usual> just for quick
<ukilledkenny> question: how do i get the windows on the panel to stop compressing themselves?
<Quarupt> maybe 20 mins wont be enough time
<Quarupt> what time ya gunna be back
<usual> forward everything from 5000 to 6000
<usual> to your address
<eyequeue> femv:  right
<revildab> Quarupt: http://www.portforward.com/ will give you a step by step guide for your router, if thats what you're looking for
<dougcan> I have a problem, when I start firefox, i get a gecko window wiht the message "title=&mainwindow.title"
<dougcan> and no browser
<dougcan> any fix for this?  I completly uninstalled firefox and reinstalled it
<eyequeue> dougcan:  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.saved  and restart it
<Quarupt> Anyone know what ports need to be forwarded fo using the remote desktop service in Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> dougcan:  i'm guessing you have munged files under that tree
<manco> is there any way I would be able to tell what array I'm using post install?
<dougcan> thanks, i'll try that
<eyequeue> dougcan:  you will of course temporarily lose any settings
<QMario> What is the command to remove a file locked under root?
<eyequeue> QMario:  rm
<libpng> QMario, sudo rm
<QMario> Thank you.
<QMario> :)
<QMario> How do I install all packages under a folder that end in a .rpm file?
<borgista> QMario, use alien to convert them
<ghostfreeman_> what's the terminal command to find out what kernel you're running?
<borgista> it doesn't always work well though
<manco> could someone please tell me the address of the hoary updates?
<QMario> Can you convert all at once?
<eyequeue> QMario:  not advisible to use rpms with ubuntu
<borgista> yes
<farruinn> ghostfreeman_: uname -r
<borgista> eyequeue is right
<helio7> Does anyone know of a way to get Gthumb to auto-rotate photos based on EXIF info?  Alternately how about a script that uses Jtran to rotate AND strip exif rotate info?
<ghostfreeman_> thanks
<QMario> Why not?
<eyequeue> QMario:  why not use the native debs?
<QMario> Such as what?
<borgista> .rpms are meant for other distrobutions.
<borgista> use .deb
<eyequeue> QMario:  because they make erroneous assumptions about your system, such as paths
<borgista> distributions*
<QMario> Oh....
<ghostfreeman_> How would I install a new kernel on top of the one I have now?
<borgista> to install deb: $ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<eyequeue> ghostfreeman_:  more like "next to"
<QMario> Then how do I install the newest version of OpenOffice if it is a .rpm file?
<borgista> ghostfreeman...what kernel are you trying install?
<ghostfreeman_> 686-smp since I have Hyper threading
<ukilledkenny> question: print screen button not working ... error message: There was an error running "gnome-panel-screenshot":
<ukilledkenny> Failed to execute child process "gnome-panel-screenshot" (No such file or directory).
<eyequeue> ghostfreeman_:  apt-get install it, typically
<borgista> ghostfreeman, get the kernel via apt-get or synpatics
<ghostfreeman_> do I need to reboot system, Gnome?
<borgista> i use the same kernel.
<rriche> anyone know of a better IM client then GaIM?   GAIMs notifications are lacking.
<borgista> ghostfreeman, reboot into the kernel.
<eyequeue> ghostfreeman_:  after installing a new kernel, that's about the one time you'd reboot linux, yes :)
<ghostfreeman_> as in the whole system, not just Gnome
<borgista> yes, ghostfreeman
<eyequeue> right
<crimsun> Quarupt: please keep support questions here, thanks.
<ghostfreeman_> ok, thanks
<crimsun> Quarupt: are you using vino?
<Quarupt> I asked here numerous times
<Quarupt> I dunno, im just using the app in the menu called remote desktop
<rriche> hrrm, rephrase.. is there a multi-protocol instant messenger client that supports flashing bars when you receive new messages?  if that window is minimized..
<thebartman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<ukilledkenny> someone help... print screen button not working
<eruin> rriche: gnome-panel doesn't support it
<thebartman> oh wow.. this fixed my slow DNS problem
<thebartman> !!!
<eruin> rriche: gaim does.
<borgista> ukilledkenny, you need to set that up via GNOME
<borgista> it's not automatic.
<eyequeue> rriche:  you could probably run a cli client under screen, and tell it to flash rather than beep?
<Quarupt> crimsun, so...?
<crimsun> Quarupt: that's vino. It begins with a base port # of 5900/tcp
<ukilledkenny> borgista, how do i set it up
<crimsun> Quarupt: thus, you must forward at least 5900
<borgista> go to keyboard shortcuts in the menu
<eyequeue> eruin:  gaim does not here
<borgista> you'll see the option there.
<Quarupt> so whcih ports?
<Quarupt> exactly?
<ukilledkenny> borgista, thanx
<rriche> eyequeue: sorry.. speaking a lil over my head.
<QMario> Who upgraded their OpenOffice software recently?
<rriche> eruin: i dont think gaim has that support.. or is it that i use gnome.. which doesnt support that feature?
<borgista> I haven't QMario. I'll just wait for the .debs
<Quarupt> just that one?
<eyequeue> rriche:  okay, this is probably not a solution you'd like, but i'll present it, okay?
<borgista> It's often better to wait.
<crimsun> Quarupt: yes
<borgista> Better stability
<QMario> When do they come along?
<GammaRay> QMario: you did?
<rriche> eyequeue: sure.
<QMario> No.
<GammaRay> doh
<QMario> I tried but they were all in .rpm format.
<borgista> Yeah, I saw that too QMario.
<eyequeue> rriche:  a commandline, non-graphical client, running in a terminal under an app called "screen", you could tell screen to flash the screen rather than provide an audible beep
<borgista> damn redhat.
<ukilledkenny> borgista, it shows print beside "Take a screenshot" but the error message is still displayed
<QMario> What's wrong with RedHat?
<eyequeue> rriche:  it's about the only way i can think of to really force a flash
<rriche> eyequeue: oh.. gotcha.. i have used screen before.
<borgista> I mean, I hate how their packaging takes precedence.
<GammaRay> borgista: perhaps you should list all the other distros that use rpm also :-P
<borgista> i should then
<borgista> :-|
<rriche> eyequeue: yah.. that will be a last resort.. just dont like missing messages due to poor notification :)
<rriche> thx
<QMario> Yahoo Messanger does
<dougcan> eyequeue, is the folder I need to rename at /usr/lib/mozilla?  I cannot find any ".mozilla"
<eyequeue> rriche:  i think "everybuddy" might be such a client, though i never used it
<QMario> Messenger
<Quarupt> crimsun, its only one port?
<crimsun> Quarupt: vino-server is, yes
<borgista> I'm on a mandrake machine using KDE, and it's so annoying. So I'm just generally annoyed. Didn't mean to flame-bait
<eyequeue> dougcan:  ls -lad ~/.m*
<QMario> Why don't you switch to GNOME?
<libpng> i ve never seen a slow system than redhat or fedora:)
<borgista> This is not my machine.
<Quarupt> i doubt anyone would know the default address for the http interface on a linksys router?
<QMario> Oh
<eyequeue> dougcan:  it should be a dot(hidden) directory in your users home directory
<QMario> Not me.
<ukilledkenny> borgista, stil not working
<ukilledkenny> still*
<crimsun> let's keep desktop environment wars out, please :-)
<QMario> Who had their printer shared on their network?
<QMario> I still need help with that problem.
<QMario> Sorry Steve.:(
<libpng> Quarupt, may be 192.168.1.1 or 10.0.0.2
<andrewski> Quarupt: i think it's 192.168.1.1
<eyequeue> dougcan:  ls -lad ~/.m* (says to LiSt all files, including dotted hidden ones, in the long format, and directory names-only, in your $HOME, beginning with dot-m)
<ukilledkenny> someone, help me take a screenshot with the print screen button
<GammaRay> borgista: I find ubuntu and mandrake equally annoying sofar
<eruin> eyequeue, rriche: gaim does support the urgent hint. there has been a gnome-bug discussion going on since 2003 about getting support for it in gnome-panel
<QMario> It doesn't work.
<libpng> Quarupt, or 10.0.0.1 or 10.1.1.1 :)
<rriche> eruin: ahh.
<QMario> PrintScrn is useless.
<borgista> ukilledkenny, did you try what i told you?
<ukilledkenny> yeh
<dougcan> Duh, i feel stupid, of course I forgot about the hidden files
<eyequeue> eruin:  ah.  i just went based on personal experience with it :)
<ukilledkenny> gave me an error message
<schweeb> I've not seen a single consumer router that uses the 10.x private network
<Quarupt> thx
<ukilledkenny> There was an error running "gnome-panel-screenshot":
<ukilledkenny> Failed to execute child process "gnome-panel-screenshot" (No such file or directory).
<dougcan> Thanks eyequeue, that fixed it firefox is up and running!
<eyequeue> eruin:  i agree with the bug apparently, it would be valuable here
<borgista> maybe you don't have that program.
<eyequeue> dougcan:  glad to help
<eruin> eyequeue: you're definately not the only one :P
<borgista> which is odd.
<eruin> what's up with polypaudio?
<eruin> it uses 10% of my cpu constantly when in use
<QMario> Can anyone anwser my inquery?
<dougcan> gotta go back to work, much thanks for your help eyequeue
<eyequeue> QMario:  the printer one?  if so, i can't sorry, no printer here
<eyequeue> dougcan:  take care
<ukilledkenny> any alternate ways to take screenshots
<crimsun> eruin: would you describe the "problem" in more detail, please?
<eruin> anyone else seeing excessive polypaudio cpu use?
<eruin> crimsun: well, I don't know.. I just see that top reports it using ~10% more or less constantly
<Xappe> QMario, what do you want to do? share a printer?
<crimsun> eruin: barely budges 2% here
<carl> how do I redirect md5sum -vc md5sum.txt output to a file?
<libpng> eruin, it using 0.7 here
<libpng> and 1 k ram
<crimsun> although gnome-cd is chewing a less than negligible amt
<eyequeue> carl command > output.txt
<eruin> crimsun: 7976 eruin     15   0  7252 1812 1224 S 12.3  0.4  16:15.51 polypaudio   <-- like that since I got into x and started using rbox
<carl> eyequeue, no good
<sprongie> ugh.  anyone using kde?
<carl> eyequeue,  that works on my FC2 box, but apparently ubuntu installs a md5sum that doesn't send the output to stdout
<eyequeue> carl:  how not?  is the output you're trying for perhpas on STDERR rather than STDOUT?
<eruin> crimsun: any useful way I could debug?
<sprongie> all my kcontrol applets except ggz and digikam went byebye
<eyequeue> carl:  eww, hang on a sec
<ukilledkenny> anyone know a way a take a screenshot without PrtSC
<LinuxJones> sprongie, there is a #kubuntu channel
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: man import
<ukilledkenny> ?
<crimsun> eruin: pull stats output from the polypaudio cli
<eruin> andrewski: way to help :p
<sprongie> there's a dead kubuntu channel.  guess i'm hosed there
<andrewski> eruin: he'll get more info than just giving him the command....
<eyequeue> carl:  i'm at a loss, sorry.  you're sure the file contains what -c expects it to?
<eruin> andrewski: he'll find out how to bind printscreen to import -w root by reading man import?
<eruin> hardly.
<carl> eyequeue,  yup - it is the one on the hoary install cd
<andrewski> eruin: he said "without prtsc"... ??
<eyequeue> carl:  okay, that was the only thing that came to mind here, sorry
<eruin> andrewski: excuse my yapping :p
<carl> woa... the -v did it
<carl> hmm, maybe not
<ukilledkenny> yep without prtsc
<Hell-Razor> can somebody help me out with cedega? it crashes whenever i try to laod it
<ukilledkenny> no manual entry for import anyway
<eruin> crimsun: how would I do that?
<Quarupt> im doing port forwarding, for vino, and i was wondering what address do i forward it to? 192.168.???   ?
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: you have imagemagick installed?
<chillywilly> man they have so many sweet new shuttle xpc models and even a cool LCD display
<Quarupt> crimsun, ?
<carl> how do I redirect stderr to stdout, or a file?
<helio7> oh praises to whoever wrote jpegtran -autorot; my life has just been simplified a hundredfold!!!
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, no... is it a package on synaptic?
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: yes, but you don't need it.  h/o a sec.
<Hell-Razor> hello7 wtf is jpegt
<eyequeue> carl:  md5sum -vc md5sum.txt 2>&1 output.txt  perhaps?
<Quarupt> ya there crimsun ?
<libpng> Quarupt, try 5900 tcp
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: well, you could install it, you could use gimp, or you could use that gnome app whose name i just can't remember... :)
<Quarupt> no i have the port
<carl> eyequeue, there we go.  now tee gets something to chew on
<Quarupt> i dunno what to put in the ip
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, gnome-panel-screenshot
<helio7> Hell-Razor: misspoke its jhead actually and it's a utility to manipulate the EXIF data embedded in digital photographs
<Quarupt> Oh wait
<helio7> Hell-Razor: http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/jhead/
<Quarupt> duh my IP
<Quarupt> my internal ip right?
<libpng> ur ip Quarupt
<libpng> :)
<libpng> Quarupt, ya
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: ah, there it is; is that what you want?
<Quarupt> how do i find out my internal ip? not my routers ip?
<eyequeue> carl:  that's buried under "REDIRECTION" in the very huge "man bash" btw, if you ever need to find it again
<libpng> Quarupt, ifconfig
<helio7> Quarupt: ifconfig
<Quarupt> thx
<ukilledkenny> thats wat the error message says, it failed to execute
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: huh?  you don't have it?
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, so im guessin if i install it, the prtsc button would be fixed
<crimsun> eruin: start polypaudio (it'll be undaemonized), read help or just use stats
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: i don't think so; you'd have to bind it to a command.  i don't *think* that's done by default.
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, im on hoary btw...
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: hey, me too. :)  good on ya.
<carl> eyequeue, thanks - I have been told about 2>&1 but couldn't remember where the & went
<eyequeue> carl:  np
<carl> eyequeue, does the description of ls > dirlist 2>&1 look right?
<andrewski> carl: you can also do "stderrandstdout &> file"
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, so ill have to install gnome-panel-screenshot
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: or imagemagick.  those are the only two i know. :)
<eruin> crimsun: stat didn't give me much info - info gave me a bit more, but you sure that's useful?
<eyequeue> carl:  yeah, they're showing a bit of hocus pocus with redircting things in different orders.  the gotcha to keep in mind with bash commandlines is they are parsed from right to left
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: and imagemagick is a bigger and more robust program, maybe you don't need it.
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, u said i could use the gimp as well
<Quarupt> can someone do me a favor and goto http://67.170.1.214 amd tell me if i set up my port forwarding correctly? should see apache page
<libpng> ukilledkenny, whereis gnome-screenshot
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: yes, there's a menu entry to take a screenshot.
<carl> ah, the R to L is what messed me up
<helio7> Quarupt: I see a Placeholder page
<Quarupt> cool
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, thanx a bunch
<Quarupt> i guess it worked
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: sure.
<eyequeue> carl:  yeah, it's counterintuitive to english speakers
<Quarupt> thanx
<Hell-Razor> can somebody help me out with cedega? it crashes whenever i try to laod it
<libpng> Quarupt, i see an Iss6.0 page. P
<Amaranth> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/2005/webcomp/brad-griffith.png is much better then the 1st place winner :/
<Amaranth> that blue is ugly
<eruin> who won?
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, sorry just cant find menu entry
<Quarupt> anyone know why CJB.net would call this address invalid? 67.170.1.214 ?
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: h/o, i'll look.
<eruin> Amaranth: the one you pasted looks like a blantant mozilla.org ripoff
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: 2.2?
<Amaranth> hey, go with what works :P
<Amaranth> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/2005/webcomp/ubuntu-concept-expanded.png <--first place
<Amaranth> i like the colors on the ubuntu one better then the mozilla site
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, yep
<crimsun> Quarupt: no idea, but it's certainly valid.
<eruin> Amaranth: you've gotta be kidding me ;)
<Quarupt> lol, nevermind there was a space at the end
<Quarupt> duh
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: it used to be in the file menu; i couldn't find it either, but it's in file | acquire | screen shot. :)
<eyequeue> it even has a reverse dns
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, awsome
<Quarupt> is there any good web editors like dreamweaver for linux?
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, im retarded
<eyequeue> vim?
<andrewski> does what that lady on the top of the picture is wearing freak anyone else out, or is it me?
<Amaranth> eruin: the mozilla site is too cluttered, too
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: nonsense.
<Quarupt> doesnt openoffice.org have one?
<andrewski> Amaranth: is there some sort of site redesign happening?
<Hell-Razor> can somebody help me out with cedega? it crashes whenever i try to load it
<Amaranth> andrewski: I guess so.
<crimsun> it's not quite dreamweaver, but it suffices for very basic editing
<eyequeue> andrewski:  the red top?
<Hell-Razor> crimsun: gimp?
<andrewski> eyequeue: yeah. :/
<jdub> Amaranth: the final result will be a combination of the three
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, although... it doesnt take an actual screen of the desktop and such
<Amaranth> As long as they get rid of that blue in the header on the winner it'll be decent.
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: OOo
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: what's it do?
<Amaranth> Anything is better then what you have now. :P
<eyequeue> andrewski:  i guess i don't see whatever you do about it
<ukilledkenny> just of the gimp window
<Hell-Razor> crimsun: OOOo?
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: openoffice
<Amaranth> I wish I had had steady net access over the last month, I would have entered.
<Quarupt> jdub, howcome when i type my ip address in an html browser i can see the placeholder page but when i try quarupt.cjb.net i dont?
<libpng> Quarupt, im using nvu but not good as dreamweaver
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, no i got it
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, thanx
<Quarupt> nvu, ill try it
<andrewski> eyequeue: well, the top (and the angle) are a bit revealing and let's just say if you look closely, you can see a bit much... especially compouned by the angle again.
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: ;P
<eyequeue> andrewski:  /me fires up zoom, heh
<crimsun> Quarupt: because  quarupt.cjb.net has address 216.194.70.4
<Quarupt> weird
<andrewski> eyequeue: just seems a bit unpolished for the main logo picture.  it's worse (larger) on the gdm login screen.
<Quarupt> thats not the addres i gave it
<eyequeue> andrewski:  in the various ubuntu-calendar desktop images, she wears less
<Quarupt> i musta did something wrong
<jordanau> crimsun, My wireless is now working thank you for your help
<crimsun> jordanau: np, good to hear
<andrewski> eyequeue: hmm. :/
<rriche> any of you play world of warcraft? runs pretty decent through cedega :)
<eyequeue> andrewski:  btw, you do know you can change that gdm login screen, right?  there's a human and another variant on human, one without the trio
<Quarupt> libpng, where can i dind this nvu, cant seem to locate with apt-cache
<jordanau> crimsun, sorry i drove you nuts earlier, BTW if you are wondering how i did it, i moved my computer into a different room and then connected directly to the router and then followed the instructions you pointed me to
<ernstp> getting a lot of these in my terminal:
<ernstp> failed to read() from server connection
<ernstp> end from FAM server connection
<phester> any one know a good FTP client with ssl auth?
<andrewski> eyequeue: no, i know.  i just tried out my options before.  IIRC it doesn't even default to the person one...
<ernstp> phester, gftp's got most of it
<crimsun> phester: lftp, too
<phester> ok
<libpng> Quarupt, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<eyequeue> andrewski:  i found a nice space one i use here now, but i use the standard ones on installs i do for others
<Quarupt> libpng, are you telling me its not packaged?
<Amaranth> andrewski: iirc the betas defaulted to it
<Amaranth> and the gdm login screen had it
<andrewski> eyequeue: yeah, i just use the default.  ah, Amaranth.
<ernstp> and no /dev/inotify!
<eyequeue> andrewski:  and i agree, i didn't use the people one in the install i did for a greatgrandmother :)
<rriche> hrrm.. might try out enlightment .. anyone use?
<libpng> yes. i ve downloaded it from extra repositeries
<rriche> enlightenment rather
<andrewski> eyequeue: i'm reading about this calendar thing, and i can see perhaps why they would leave something like that in.
<andrewski> rriche: lots of eyecandy, but not too useful.  have you tried out xfce?
<eyequeue> andrewski:  she loves the definition of ubuntu and philosophy behind it, but i figured that was too risque for her tastes
<andrewski> eyequeue: good call. :)
<andrewski> rriche: IMO, of course. :)
<eyequeue> andrewski:  she's not the proverbial HNG heh
<rriche> andrewski, hrrm.. xfce sounds familiar.. might have tried back in when i mucked with gentoo
<andrewski> rriche: www.xfce.org, if you're interested, i'll help you get the deb repository set up.
<ukilledkenny> whats the command for hardware stats
<ernstp> you guys have an /dev/inotify entry on hoary?
<rriche> sure.. let me check it out the site.. get back to you in a bit
<libpng> rriche, there is a good how to at ubuntuforums for xfce
<eyequeue> ukilledkenny:  you may want to cat something under the /proc tree
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: which ones?  cat /proc/* will give you a lot...
<rriche> rtfm is king :)
<Schuyler> hey. having a bit of pain with the PPC port on a G4 powerbook here.
<rriche> thx libpng
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: gnome-system-monitor for something reminiscent of windows.
<ukilledkenny> andrewski, thanx
<andrewski> libpng: yes, that's true, i forgot about that.
<Schuyler> howto links would be welcome. the install crashed, and we got a shell, but I haven't see how to get the networking up.
<Schuyler> DHCP doesn't appear to work.
<andrewski> i wish ubuntu's repositories would just merge the 4.2 versions...!
<darkpentium> can anyone see this
<andrewski> darkpentium: i don't see it.
<Hell-Razor> darkpentium: nope
<eyequeue> darkpentium:  no
<MMond> Sorry - nub question, what pre-installed bit torrent client does ubuntu come with?
<darkpentium> thanks
<Hell-Razor> darkpentium, no problem
<andrewski> lol
<libpng> why cant i see:)
<darkpentium> trying to see if this works
<ernstp> MMond, "GNOME Bittorrent"
<MMond> thank you
<ernstp> I'd guess it's this thing: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=154
<eyequeue> MMond:  sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<helio7> any ideas why the Qtparted app on the "systemrescueCd" would only allow someone to partition their primary HDD and not a 2ndary one?
<eyequeue> helio7:  do you perhaps have to start it with an hdb argument, like with 'fdisk hdb' ?
<Quarupt> Why didnt i have an /opt dir?
<rriche> libpng, yah, as per that... when it comes to configuration/installation.. google with +ubuntu usually hits some of the great ubuntu documentation for me :)
<helio7> eyequeue: good idea, i'm a fairly new-to-linux user trying to help out a friend who's trying it for the first time
<eyequeue> helio7:  i don't know definititely, just a suggestion
<libpng> Quarupt, i had an by usin mkdir:)
<neighborlee> i'm having trouble running some game devel. library examples and wondering what might be problem...ie: i'm running a example which draws meshs and textures them with GLSL and its yielding this:: GLSL not supported by OpenGL driver..any idea ???
<andrewski> helio7: blind leading the blind, eh? :)
<eyequeue> definitively
<helio7> andrewski: yah isn't that often how it goes?
<andrewski> helio7: no offense, just being funny.  keep asking us questions and we'll help if we can.
<andrewski> helio7: yes, that's true.  i remember that's how it was when i first started with linux.  i wanted to get all my friends to use it. :)
<helio7> andrewski: none taken at all (= i'm in a good mood trying to help him out; he tryed the shareware partition magic but apparently it doesn't do Jack
<ukilledkenny> can i create a shortcut to my mounted usb hard drive instead of mounting every time i boot
<rriche> andrewski: xfce looks slick.. somewhat gnome-like.. but it seems like there is more control over your toolbar sizing and placement which intrigues me.. i am liking the toolbar monitoring apps as well.
<rriche> the next question would xfce support gaims flashing window feature? :)
<farruinn> rriche: have you seen gaim-guifications?
<back_east> ukilledkenny: just add it to your fstab
<rriche> farruinn, no sirr
<andrewski> rriche: i dunno; i don't use gaim.
<rriche> sir
<back_east> ukilledkenny: and it will stay in your "computer" folder
<phantomdata> Um... how do you modify your X settings?  My modifications to "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4" don't seem to take effect; and running the suggested routine starts configuring the whole thing from square one.
<ukilledkenny> back_east, nice, how do i add it to fstab
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: you could follow the syntax of other entries or read the manpage...
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: i dunno about the path info etc.
<back_east> ukilledkenny: add a line like this to /etc/fstab
<back_east> /dev/sda1        /media/usb_disk    auto rw,user,noauto  0       0
<f00f_bug> my sound went out, and someone here suggested telling xmms to use esound, and that worked, but now its messing up again.. if i put it on alsa, it looks like its gonna play, but stays at 0:00, esound gives a blocked soundcard error, and oss goes really fast (without sound -- sortof like using the diskwriter plug) any suggestions? :(
<andrewski> ukilledkenny: but back_east does. ^^^ :)
<ukilledkenny> sda6
<ukilledkenny> that should work
<back_east> ukilledkenny: Yeah
<crimsun> f00f_bug: pgrep esd; pgrep polypaudio; lsof /dev/dsp*; lsof /dev/snd/*
<back_east> ukilledkenny: Just hack it around to fit you're situation
<back_east> *your
<f00f_bug> crimsun: no results
<crimsun> f00f_bug: for _any_ of those 4 commands?
<rriche> hey.. if you plan on doing alot of root tasks.. is it unwise to "sudo su"?
<f00f_bug> crimsun: not one
<OsMasterFlex> <---Problem Here
<crimsun> rriche: it's preferable to use sudo <command>
<OsMasterFlex> anybody know how to get the Home and End keys to actually go to the end and beginning in Terminal?
<andrewski> how do i type that french 'c' thing?
<ukilledkenny> back_east what would i put under <type> vfat?
<ernstp> anyone else has problems with fam/gamin/inotify?
<crimsun> f00f_bug: are you running hoary?
<back_east> ukilledkenny: what is it formatted as?
<f00f_bug> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> f00f_bug: is it updated?
<rriche> crimsun: well, as long as you dont go running anything stupid.. i am talking a session of about 5 commands.. then exit :)  sudo gets anyone to prepend to everything all the time :)
<ukilledkenny> back_east, i formatted it on windows
<bob2> OsMasterFlex: on mac os ox?
<f00f_bug> crimsun: yes
<back_east> ukilledkenny: as ntfs or fat32?
<OsMasterFlex> os
<rriche> i can understand if sudo su in a terminal and leave it there.
<ukilledkenny> back_east, not too sure
<back_east> ukilledkenny: I don't know if Ubuntu can write to ntfs disks
<crimsun> rriche: it makes more sense to use sudo -s
<ukilledkenny> back_east , ahh that sucks
<kapputu> I installed apache using apt
<back_east> ukilledkenny: but if it's FAT32 then you're all set
<kapputu> I can't find apachectl script
<kapputu> how do I start apache
<rriche> crimsun: oh sweet. thx.
<crimsun> f00f_bug: System>Preferences>Sound
<kapputu> is there a FAQ on setting up apache in ubuntu?
<crimsun> kapputu: sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<crimsun> kapputu: etc.
<OsMasterFlex> Bob2: Any Ideas??
<ukilledkenny> back_east , how do i check what kind of file system it is, i have it mounted ...
<crimsun> kapputu: see /usr/share/doc/apache*/
<bob2> OsMasterFlex: this isn't an OS X help channel
<ells> anyone familiar with qparted
<back_east> ukilledkenny: is it mounted?
<ukilledkenny> back_east, yeh
<back_east> ukilledkenny: the mount command
<plex0r_> dazed is a idiot
<ells> anyone familiar with qparted
<crimsun> f00f_bug: make sure the "Enable sound server startup" option in the General tab is checked
<f00f_bug> crimsun: it is
<OsMasterFlex> bob2: I have an Ubuntu Machine
<kapputu> so why don't I see the default index page that you get in other distros
<back_east> ells: fairly.  What's the question.
<f00f_bug> crimsun: is this for esd?
<crimsun> f00f_bug: System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Audio>Default Sink>ESD>Test
<Quarupt> how to mount a drd-r?
<ells> back_east, I can open it but it wont let me resize
<OsMasterFlex> ?
<back_east> ells: what's the format of the partition you are trying to resize?
<OsMasterFlex> In Terminal, does anybody know how to make the Home and End Keys, go to the beginning and end?
<crimsun> f00f_bug: what are the results?
<OsMasterFlex> currently they are just typing H and F
<bob2> OsMasterFlex: why do you keep saying "terminal" then?
<rriche> farruinn, thx man.. guifications is just what i needed
<bob2> OsMasterFlex: do you mean "gnome-terminal"?
<ells> back_east, the windows side
<OsMasterFlex> as in "root terminal"
<f00f_bug> crimsun: its not making any noises
<ells> back_east, also, it wont let me do any linux partitions either
<OsMasterFlex> Applications>System Tools>Terminal
<crimsun> f00f_bug: does it give you an error?
<f00f_bug> crimsun: no
<libpng> ells starting it with sudo?
<crimsun> f00f_bug: execute polypaudio in a gnome-terminal
<OsMasterFlex> bob2:  Applications>System Tools>Terminal
<back_east> ells: and does it give you an error message?
<ells> naw, from the interface
<ells> nope, the resize part is just not highlighted
<f00f_bug> crimsun: alrigh
<crimsun> f00f_bug: then Test again
<back_east> ells: is that hoary or warty?
<ells> back_east: hoary
<back_east> ells: oh
<ukilledkenny> back_east, ntfs it says rw beside it though
<back_east> ukilledkenny: and you can read and write to it?
<f00f_bug> crimsun: no sound, no error. this things had me frustrated all day
<ukilledkenny> back_east read yes, ive been trying to write
<crimsun> f00f_bug: cat /proc/asound/modules
<back_east> ukilledkenny: and it complains about permissions?
<ukilledkenny> back_east, but ill need a shortcut first
<f00f_bug> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0
<Quarupt> whats the easiest way to set-up an ftp server?
<ells> back_east, do you think I need to set the permissions in fstab
<back_east> ells: I don't know if I'll be able to help you with that.
<ggeecko_> is there a way i can test the security of my box
<Quarupt> something with a gui would be nice
<ukilledkenny> back_east, no, ill need to create a shortcut folder for the hard-drive then try to transfer some files
<back_east> ells: on warty when you try to start it as a normal user it says it can't find any disks.
<Hell-Razor> can anybody here help me please? im looking to install steam under cedega 4.2.1 but it keeps on crashing ==> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Xz0Yit28.html
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: best to ask in #cedega
<Quarupt> try #transgaming
<Hell-Razor> crimsun: did
<crimsun> f00f_bug: lsmod|grep ^i810
<ells> back_east, I cant believe it wont let me resize the partitions
<Hell-Razor> Quarupt, tried
<back_east> ukilledkenny: Yeah, just make a folder in /media
<back_east> ukilledkenny: That matches the fstab entry
<libpng> f00f_bug, do u have another module snd_intel8x0m ?
<ukilledkenny> back_east, and mount there?
<f00f_bug> crimsun: no output
<back_east> ukilledkenny: yes
<Quarupt> crimsun, can ya help me setup an ftp server?
<f00f_bug> libpng: yes
<ukilledkenny> back_east ill try it
<back_east> ells: Have you checked the ubuntu forums?
<libpng> f00f_bug, block it. if u dont use ur modem
<crimsun> f00f_bug: dpkg -l alsa-base|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<ells> naw
<f00f_bug> crimsun: 1.0.8-4ubuntu1
<f00f_bug> libpng: block it? im not familiar with that term
<projectmayhem> hey everyone
<crimsun> f00f_bug: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0m
<ggeecko_> is there a way i can i upgrade to hoary with apt-get
<projectmayhem> I want to switch over from Fedora, i'm currently using GRUB to dual boot Fedora 3/windows
<f00f_bug> crimsun: snd_intel8x0m          17220  0
<libpng> f00f_bug, put "snd_intel8x0m" in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<plex0r> projectmayhem
<plex0r> LOL@you.
<f00f_bug> libpng: sure thing
<crimsun> f00f_bug: echo "snd-intel8x0m" | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<projectmayhem> see now that is just not very nice
<projectmayhem> anyways
<plex0r> i know you eric.
<f00f_bug> crimsun: done
<projectmayhem> will i have to reinstall grub?
<Quarupt> anyone knoa a good ftpd with a gui or config script?
<back_east> ells: If you select a partition the resize option stays disabled?
<projectmayhem> plex0r?
<crimsun> f00f_bug: pkill polypaudio
<plex0r> yes eric?
<ells> back_east, yes
<projectmayhem> how you know my name?
<plex0r> isn't that ironic?
<plex0r> :)
<QMario> Can anyone help me with my printing problem?
<back_east> ells: is the partition in question mounted?
<projectmayhem> no... its just creepy
<f00f_bug> crimsun: ok
<plex0r> k
<crimsun> f00f_bug: then: sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0m snd_intel8x0
<Quarupt> crimsun, can ya help me setup ftpd please?
<ells> they should be
<Quarupt> or maybe gimme a link to a howto
<back_east> ells: no, they shouldn't be
<f00f_bug> FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use.
<crimsun> Quarupt: I'm not familiar w/ gui configs. I've used $EDITOR /etc/vsftpd.conf, etc.
<f00f_bug> crimson: FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use.
<projectmayhem> ok, my question is: will I be able to use my existing grub bootloader or will ubuntu install a new one?
<delltony> is there a reason why ubuntu desktop is keyed for removale when trying to remove gnome bittorrent? isn't it apt-get remove bittorrent?
<crimsun> f00f_bug: ok, perhaps the easiest method is simply to reboot.
<plex0r> just write over it?
<f00f_bug> crimsun: ok brb
<Quarupt> crimsun, is there even a GUI config for ftpd?
<back_east> ells: Try unmounting the partitions and running qtparted again.
<ells> back_east, the windows one, just checked is mounted so I can view in linux
<plex0r> you can prob use existing.
<ells> back_east, okay
<back_east> ells: that's the problem
<ells> will check
<ells> I tried the unmount command and it says command not found, what gives
<back_east> ells: umount
<crimsun> it's 'umount' not 'unmount'
<ells> forgive me, I am tupid
<back_east> ells: no, just not as experienced.
<kapputu> is there a tutorial on setting up dyndns
<ells> back_east, true
<libpng> me too ells , i did an "alias unmount umount" :)
<ells> back_east, check this outroot@steveslaptop:/media/windows # umount /media/windows
<ells> umount: /media/windows: device is busy
<ells> umount: /media/windows: device is busy
<f00f_bug> crimsun: thanks it works again :] 
<crimsun> ells: you're currently inside the mountpoint you're trying to unmount
<back_east> ells: do you have a file from that disk open?
<_quinton> try a lazy umount
<_quinton> umount -l (Mountpoint)
<back_east> ells: crimsun got it
<ells> again, good to go
<crimsun> f00f_bug: good.
<back_east> _quinton: Thanks for the tip.  That always bugs me.
<_quinton> sure
<_quinton> it stops nautilus from reaing it, just still ties up the loos ends
<ells> back_east, I went back into to resize the partition and still the same
<ells> back_east, still not able to click on the icon to resize it
<back_east> ells: did you start qtparted up fresh?
<Xappe> anyone familiar with osx?
<back_east> Xappe: what's up?
<Crazy_Diamond> dali iko prica na mom jeziku
<ells> back_east, yeap, the only icons able to click are delete, format, and set active
<back_east> ells: well I don't know what to tell you.
<Quarupt> Crazy_Diamond, Polska?
<Xappe> back_east, i'm a total osx newb and i want to get rid of osx and installing ubuntu instead, BUT I need to copy some files to cd first. I tried but it resulted in a hfs cd that I can't mount in linux or windows...how do I burn files as a normal iso9660 that every os should be able to read?
<deeznutz> hey all - need some help with ndiswrapper if anyone can assist
<macewan> gnome2.10 is available in hoary
<libpng> update time
<macewan> :)
<deeznutz> when i do dpkg -i <pkg name>.deb, where does the source get installed?
<back_east> ells: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<back_east> ells: is that in the hoary repos?
<back_east> ells: it might be worth a shot.
<ells> back_east, qtparted, yes
<mario> back_east, yes
<mario> gparted - partition editor for GNOME
<back_east> mario: thanks
<ells> back_east: I am getting gparted now
<QMario> Why doesn't my Windows XP Professional SP2 see my printer attached to my Linux computer?
<back_east> ells: It's worth a shot
<ells> back_east: true
<_quinton> enable it with Samba
<_quinton> I really don't know how...
<QMario> How?
<_quinton> but look up some docs on Ubuntu
<_quinton> sorry
<_quinton> on Samba
<borgista> QMario, go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<_quinton> Actually, I would hook up the printer to your windows machine, and print in linux using samba
<_quinton> then, neither one has a problem
<libpng> deeznutz, u can use dpkg-query -L <paackagename>
<Xappe> QMario, i've tried to tell you that you should look into cups printer sharing...it quite easy and I think there's a guide on the ubuntu wiki somewhere
<back_east> Xappe: is it all just files?
<back_east> Xappe: because you can run into trouble with Mac files if you put it on just an iso9660 fs
<Xappe> back_east, yes...some pictures from my dads digital camera and such (the computer belongs to him, but I think i'll try ubuntu out since noone knows the admin of the osx installed
<ells> back_east: still wont let me resize it. I must be missing some tool
<back_east> ells: ntfsresize?
<ells> back_east: will check
<helio7> So with the Warty installer, there is a way to re-Partition a HDD even if it currently has an NTFS partition that's using the WHole space?  I'm trying to help a friend install linux, but I've never done a partition myself
<back_east> Xappe: The Mac OS X installation disk has a utility that will let you reset the password.
<deeznutz> OK, now when I am using "make" I get "Can't find kernel sources in lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build; give the path to kernel sources with LSRC=<path> argument to make" .... help??
<R0bNyc> my ubuntu has crashed so many times
<borgista> you serious?
<_quinton> that's odd
<borgista> Mine has never crashed.
<Quarupt> MAN!! I have tried everything to get limewire to startup from a damn icon or launcher, and it just wont happen
<ells> back_east: I did aptget and it did not have ntfsresize
<tritium> deeznutz, you need linux-headers that match your kernel version
<back_east> Xappe: And you should be able to mount hfs formatted cds
<_quinton> no offense, but you must be doing something wrong
<Xappe> back_east, well, the disk is 300 km away
<borgista> Quarupt...how did you install it?
<Quarupt> with a deb
<borgista> how'd you do that?
<back_east> ells: try an apt-cache search ntfs
<Xappe> back_east, i've tried every way now I think
<Quarupt> it launches fine from a terminal
<R0bNyc> i go outside come back
<R0bNyc> n i see my stuff in a black screen
<ells> back_east: okay
<borgista> why didn't you just install with the .bin from the site?
<Quarupt> i typed in dpkg -i Limewirepro.deb ???
<borgista> oh, you bought it?
<Quarupt> no
<Quarupt> lol
<borgista> Do you have Java configured?
<Quarupt> there is no bin for the pro version
<borgista> It depends on java.
<Quarupt> java is configured fine, like i said it works fine, i just have to start it from a terminal
<Quarupt> its in my $PATH
<_quinton> your global path is set wrong
<ukilledkenny> back_east, you were right, ntfs is a read-only system
<Quarupt> no its set fine
<_quinton> Gnome searches a different path when it execs commands
<_quinton> oh ok
<SeanQ> Hey, how are you all?
<Quarupt> you can read my /etc/profile yourself
<Xappe> back_east, and osx 10.1.x seems to be a slow beast that does not run so many apps nowadays
<_quinton> no need
<borgista> so you time "limewire" in your terminal, and it launches?
<Quarupt> borgista, yes
<back_east> Xappe: amen to that
<borgista> hmmm.....fishy.
<Quarupt> but if i try to use the menu or a laucher it wont start
<borgista> i have the same problemwith Azureus
<Quarupt> like x is reading a diff profile or something
<back_east> Xappe: Well I could've sworn I've mounted hfs cds
<SeanQ> Is there any way I can pry an inbed windows media [could be mms]  server stream out of a browser inwod?
<SeanQ> window*
<Quarupt> i wanna try a different java dependent program and see if it does the same thing
<_quinton> maybe it's your CLASSPATH
<_quinton> check that
<Quarupt> i dunno what a classpath is
<borgista> i think you need to configure your .bashrc
<_quinton> it's the path that Java searches to find classes
<Xappe> heck, I thought I was lucky when I realized it had a cdrw, but I guess I just have to learn setting up a ftp server on this ubuntu machine instead
<_quinton> java might be startting fine, but can't find limewire
<Quarupt> if it was my bash.bashrc i think that it wouldnt work in the terminal
<back_east> Use sftp
<borgista> Quarupt, I suggest you follow these directions: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Quarupt> borgista, i have followed them, how do ya think i installed java
<borgista> ok, ok.
<back_east> Xappe: just install the openssh-server on the ubuntu machine and use sftp
<back_east> Xappe: same syntax and a lot easier to set up
<borgista> maybe the filename is "LimeWire" not "limewire"?
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> tried that
<borgista> ok
<back_east> Does OS X have mkisofs?
<back_east> Xappe: and cdrecord?
<borgista> back_east...wrong room?
<back_east> borgista: nope, forgot my prefix
<back_east> Xappe: Does OS X have mkisofs?
<Xappe> back_east, well, when I mount the cd in osx I get two icons on the desktop, why is that?
<Xappe> back_east, i don't know
<borgista> i meant, you're asking in the wrong room, maybe?
<back_east> Xappe: There's two tracks
<Xappe> hmm, shouldn't be
<Xappe> borgista, no, not really. my issue is quite ubuntu related :)
<borgista> but you're asking whether osx has mkisofs.
<Quarupt> I want to be able to connect to my Ubuntu box from work, but i cannot install any 3rd party apps like vnc viewer? and suggestions?
<back_east> borgista: No, I asked that
<borgista> nevermind.
<borgista> blimey
<borgista> :-|
<back_east> borgista: :-)
<johnnybezak> Quarupt: ssh
<borgista> this is what i get for multi-tasking.
<borgista> getting all mixed up
<borgista> Note to self: Don't talk in IRC room while watching Family Guy.
<macewan> Quarupt: are you using the latest LimeWire?
<johnnybezak> Quarupt: or you could burn knoppix, boot it up, install vnc then reboot and use it
<back_east> ells: any luck?
<ells> back_east: good to go my man
<QMario> Does Photoshop 2.0 work on Ubuntu?
<ells> I installed some tools and reboot
<Quarupt> macewan, si
<back_east> ells: Ha
<ells> thumbs up
<back_east> ells: you win.
<borgista> No QMario...not without emulation.
<ells> back_east,you were all over it
<_quinton> no, the "photoshop" of linux is GIMP
<borgista> Use the GIMP.
<borgista> Great for Image-editing
<macewan> Quarupt: thats yes?
<Quarupt> johnnybezak, knoppix is 3rd party, the whole point si to be able to bring my work up quickly when my boss comes by
<_quinton> I'm not into photo editing, but it's a descent app
<Quarupt> macewan, yes
<Xappe> back_east, when I mount the cd as hfsplus I can see two folders that it when I try to access them is no folders
<back_east> ells: Glad to help.
<macewan> Quarupt: 4.6.0
<ells> back_east: thanks
<ells> back_east: any knowledge of internal sd card readers
<Quarupt> macewan, i will check for you
<Xappe> back_east, Desktop DB and Desktop DF
<back_east> Xappe: Those are normal
<Xappe> back_east, bu no files
<Quarupt> macewan, 4.8.0 Pro
<macewan> You paid?
<back_east> Xappe: but unhelpful
<Quarupt> no
<back_east> ells: Sorry
<macewan> Quarupt: Where is it available?
<Quarupt> macewan, on my hdd
<back_east> ells: still trying to get mine to work on my laptop.;
<Quarupt> ;)
<macewan> Quarupt: Where is it available online?
<Quarupt> you want the deb?
<ells> back_east: that adn I installed netapplet to find networks and it did not work: what kind of laptop
<Quarupt> heh, im not sure it is
<macewan> Quarupt: Is it supposed to be a licensed copy?
<back_east> ells: Asus M6N
<Quarupt> but i can drop it on my webserver if ya want it
<ells> I have a toshiba
<Quarupt> macewan, no, just dont register it
<macewan> Quarupt: I don't understand. Is it available from their site?
<Xappe> back_east, i'm starting to think that the problem is due to a two track cd (iso and hfs maybe?)
<ells> back_east: any info on netapplet
<Quarupt> macewan, yes for 19.99
<back_east> ells: You know about http://www.linux-laptop.net/ and http://www.tuxmobil.org/
<Quarupt> usd
<Quarupt> not the deb
<Quarupt> i created the deb
<Quarupt> from an rpm source
<ells> back_east: will check it out, also netapplet is installed, but wont work
<Quarupt> it works smoothly
<Xappe> back_east, I can't "mount" it with hmount either
<blizah> possible to get my ubuntu install seeing my SATA RAID 1 windows drives?
<borgista>  yes, blizah. get ntfs support for your kernel.
<blizah> that an apt-get thing?
<borgista> use synaptic
<borgista> and search
<borgista> it'd be easier
<blizah> k
<ells> anyone know about netapplet
<borgista> i dont know the exact package
<borgista> and then mount the drive.
<blizah> tnx
<geppy> I'm getting lots of dropped frames playing DVDs (in Ogle, Totem, or GXine).  I'm wondering what I should do;  my computer is more than fast enough for DVD playback.
<borgista> configure the video geppy.
<borgista> make it play more fps.
<blizah> borgista, what should i search for in synaptic?
<borgista> ntfs support
<ells> anyone know about netapplet
<back_east> Xappe: I'm trying with the OS 9 install disk
<ells> back_east, what are you putting OS 9 on
<back_east> ells: Nothing, it's just an hfs CD I'm using to test hfs mounting
<ells> back_east: cool, do you have any info on netapplet
<nanaem> Is the game Enemy Territory working good under Ubuntu?
<back_east> ells: What do you want to know?
<ells> back_east: I installed it and I cannot get it to come up and work
<back_east> Xappe: I think that sftp might be your quickest solution.
<bluefoxicy> http://rafb.net/paste/results/caaUvh34.html  Does anyone think this fantasy tool w ould be worthwhile?
<Quest-Master> nanaem: Yes, check under Software Support -> Gaming on Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<ells> back_east: are you using it
<Xappe> back_east, probably. is that just included in ssh? not so familiar with admininistrating over networks
<nanaem> ok,thx
<abaddon80> I just recently installed Warty, and I enabled the root user.  I'm noticing my auth.log is getting filled with lines like this:  Mar  7 22:42:54 localhost su[4357] : + ??? root:abaddon  Mar  7 22:42:54 localhost su[4357] : (pam_unix) session opened for user abaddon by (uid=0)
<back_east> ells: no, I use the network monitor applet
<abaddon80> is that normal?
<back_east> Xappe: yeah, it's a part of ssh
<ells> I tried that before: twice, and it locks up everytime and wont let me find networs
<ells> forces me to reinstall everytime
<Xappe> then I just need to learn how to do it :)
<back_east> Xappe: installing the openssh-server package will install it and start it up
<back_east> Xappe: it's just like ftp after that
<back_east> Xappe: sftp [username] @[hostname] 
<geppy> borgista: Where do I do that?  I've looked in the options for totem, Ogle, and gxine, not finding any FPS options.
<back_east> ells: is that the gnome-netstatus-applet?
<_quinton> check your DVD libraries
<back_east> ells: or what package is that?
<_quinton> maybe you should update cthem
<_quinton> them
<_quinton> just check anything in Synaptic having to do with DVDs
<geppy> _quinton: I'm up to date with everything for Ubuntu Hoary/latest marillat
<ells> yeap
<_quinton> k
<ells> it is actuall called netapplet
<ells> back_east: that is installed too, still no dice chicago
<ells> back_east: I would have thought there would be a gui for using the netapplet
<back_east> ells: oh that's the new one
<JDahl> I just installed Hoary on a machine... the new automatic updater is neat!
<back_east> ells: that shows the wireless networks
<back_east> ells: right?
<ells> I went and ./netapplet and nothing
<ells> it hangs there
<Dull404> doesnt 'universal' support dependencies?
<nomasteryoda> hey people... if you need an Excellent wireless card for Linux.. and ubuntu.. compUSA has ATT6700g for $10
<nomasteryoda> atheros chipset
<nomasteryoda> lights work too
<ells> nomasteryoda, where can I get one, online or store
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> online
<ells> okay
<nomasteryoda> but at store too i think
<nomasteryoda> i got 2
<tritium> Dull404, what do you mean?
<ells> back_east: check this out root@steveslaptop:/usr/lib/netapplet # ls
<ells> netapplet
<ells> root@steveslaptop:/usr/lib/netapplet # ./netapplet
<ells> root@steveslaptop:/usr/lib/netapplet #
<back_east> It's a panel applet
<ells> back_east: I dont see it nowhere
<Dull404> tritium, i installed VLC. and it had 10 libs. Then i removed VLC, but the libs weren't deleted....
<Dull404> tritium, using synaptic
<phester> any body in to c++?
<back_east> ells: You should be able to add it to the panel using the "Add to panel" menu
<ells> back_east: will try
<back_east> ells: it isn't in there?
<Dull404> tritium, maybe this is just a "universal" problem.. i dont know
<ells> back_east: nope
<tritium> Dull404, oh, you mean "universe"?
<back_east> ells: weird
<Dull404> um..
<Dull404> tritium, yeah.. "universe" ;)
<ells> back_east: how can I add to panel
<tritium> Dull404, no, it's not a problem.  You don't always want a package's dependencies to be removed, especially when other packages also depend on that dependency.
<ells> back_east: found it
<back_east> ells: ok
<tritium> tritium, I don't use synaptic, but it can remove orphans
<tritium> heh
<tritium> Dull404, that was for you ;)
<Zugot> Zugot, how are you?
<tritium> Dull404, so does aptitude, apparently
<Dull404> tritium, i know, but since i installed VLC, and then 10 seconds later wanted to remove it, the deps were still there
<tritium> Dull404, and finally, deborphan
<tritium> Dull404, that's correct
<tritium> that's proper behavior
<tritium> as I said, it doesn't remove dependencies
<Dull404> tritium, :S weird.. i dont want deps/libs that i dont need.... that reminds me of windows :S
<tritium> Dull404, then use deborphan, or remove the orphans with aptitude or synaptic
<ells> back_east: added it and nothing
<Dull404> tritium, oh, so its a synaptic bug?
<tritium> Dull404, it's to avoid removing packages that __other__ packages depend on also
<tritium> Dull404, not a bug.  It's proper behavior
<back_east> ells: is your wireless card in?
<Xappe> back_east, when I try: 'sftp>put Pictures/ Pictures/' I get the error: "Can't get handle: Failure"
<Dull404> tritium, apt-get remove vlc ... will it remove deps also?
<tritium> Dull404, no.  It's not supposed to, as i've said.
<ells> yeap, that is what i am using,but I have to put in the location when I change networks
<SiRrUs> wow several updates tonight
<tritium> Dull404, that will remove vlc, as asked
<ells> back_east: yeap, that is what i am using,but I have to put in the location when I change networks
<tritium> Dull404, I pointed out what to do to remove orphans already
<back_east> Xappe: you'll need to either zip up the folders or move the files with a wildcard (put *.jpg)
<Dull404> tritium, sorry im confused... so deborphan?
<yoko-omo> I like how hoary has like 60 revision a night
<yoko-omo> it makes me feel like my computer is doing something
<yoko-omo> constantly evolving
<Xappe> back_east, no way I can upload the whole direcory tree?
<tritium> Dull404, yes, you can look at deborphan, but I know that synaptic can search for and remove orphans
<tritium> so does aptitude
<back_east> Well, you can just zip up the tree and then move the archive
<tritium> so _can_ aptitude, that is
<Xappe> back_east, ok
<back_east> ells: I really need to get hoary
<lunitik> yoko-omo: I don't even notice... god bless cron.
<yoko-omo> lunitik: cron?
<ells> back_east: that is what I am running
<Dull404> tritium, ok so in a way, synaptic sucks.. and aptitude will do the job?
<yoko-omo> I use the ubuntu update manager
<lunitik> Although, logs come in handy when using cron to upgrade in hoary.
<tritium> Dull404, no, not at all
<lunitik> yoko-omo: man cron
<tritium> Dull404, you're misunderstanding.  There's nothing wrong with that behavior.
<tritium> Dull404, if A and B depend on C, and you remove A, you don't want C removed also, because B depends on it.
<yoko-omo> hrm
<tritium> Dull404, so apt-get remove does _not_ remove dependencies
<yoko-omo> each minute
<back_east> ells: What wireless card do you have?
<yoko-omo> I dunno if I need it to work that much
<ells> it is an internal atheros
<back_east> ells: Does that support scanning?
<Dull404> tritium, i understand dependencies, but all libs that came with VLC should not be needed by anything else
<ells> I am sure it does
<tritium> Dull404, doesn't matter, that's the behavior
<tritium> Dull404, if you want to, remove the orphans
<Quarupt> 8==D  ( o )   anyone know what that means?
<Quarupt> someone keeps sending it to me?
<Quarupt> 8 is equal to d multiplied by o ?
<Dull404> tritium, whats an orphan? im used to pacman, it will remove deps if they are not in use by anything else
<Hell-Razor> does anybody here have hte new cedega?
<windows-farhan> question. does #ubuntu
<tritium> Dull404, what's pacman?
<windows-farhan> have support for the blind yet/
<windows-farhan> with speakup screenreader or no...
<Anubis> 91 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Dull404> tritium, a package manager for ArchLinux ..
<windows-farhan> i'm currently using debian with speakup support enabled...
<tritium> Dull404, those libs that vlc depended on, that nothing else depends on, but remain on your system are examplkes of orphans.
<Anubis> for Hoary
<Hell-Razor> linux for the blind? never heard of it
<Anubis> wow
<windows-farhan> ye
<windows-farhan> if you search on the ulinux website you'll find things..
<windows-farhan> lol
<tritium> Dull404, sorry, never heard of it
<back_east> ells: Well I'm all out of ideas
<Dull404> tritium, ah now i see. but how do i remove orphans then? automaticly...
<windows-farhan> my deb box is a 233 mhz with 32 mb of ram lol
<windows-farhan> it sucks
<Hell-Razor> damn
<Hell-Razor> that thing is pathedic
<tritium> Dull404, look into deborphan
<windows-farhan> i only need the text bash anyway
<Quarupt> anyone know a good howto on howto set up an ftpd?
<back_east> ells: My card won't scan, so it can't use netapplet anyway
<windows-farhan> so it files
<windows-farhan> flies
<Dull404> tritium, deborphan is an app?
<ells> back_east, appreciate it, will try to fix
<windows-farhan> i just want to install u
<infornography> Can I use the ubuntu live CD to reinstall grub?
<windows-farhan> ubuntu
<windows-farhan> i wana
<tritium> Dull404, yes
<windows-farhan> but i'm not sure if speakup is in it yet
<windows-farhan> hm
<windows-farhan> for debian i had to download a special iso
<windows-farhan> and it was floofy and bad3me and was as big as a kitchen sing
<windows-farhan> sink
<Dull404> tritium, can it be set up to be run automaticly when i use synaptic/apt-get/aptitude ?
<windows-farhan> whats apt-titude?
<windows-farhan> ?
<nomasteryoda> wow, check this out ... http://unit.aist.go.jp/itri/knoppix/index-en.html - click the TouchGraph Google link at the top... cool way to  see what people are looking for
<tritium> Dull404, I don't know.  You'll have to read the docs.  I imagine so.
<windows-farhan> yah if you go to linux-speakup.org you'll find info
<windows-farhan> well if you guys don't no anything. i'm out piece..
<back_east> ells: good luck
<Dull404> tritium, ok thanks
<tritium> Dull404, sure.  Sorry I can't tell you more.
<back_east> Night everyone (queue discussion of time in various zones).
<tritium> And I agree that automatic orphan removal would be cool.
<SiRrUs> there fixed :)
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> what would be the command in a terminal be to see what version of gnome you have?
<FX|Laptop> <poke> <poke> anyone alive?
<geppy> no
<geppy> dpkg -l | grep gnome
<geppy> can you not just use the about box?
<nanaem> just installed the game Enemy Territory. can't get any sounds. /dev/dsp: Input/output error, Could not mmap /dev/dsp. i'm kinda new to linux, so if anyone have an idea of getting this to work, please tell me in a very newbish way how to solve it, hehe.
<geppy> nanaem: killall esd
<blizah> does ubuntu come w/ support for SATA RAID, and if not can i apt-get anything to support it?
<geppy> nanaem: The problem is that the esd sound server is taking up your sound device.
<FX|Laptop> geppy I could I just want to see for sure if its gnome 2.10 thats in the hoary repos.
<nanaem> k, i'll try it. thx
<bluefoxicy> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/5210  There, badgered the list about it.
<tritium> Dull404, in synaptic, see the "Status" section for "Installed (local or obsolete)" and "Not installed (residual config)"
<Quarupt> wine spawned a window and i killed the parent, but it left a window open? how to kill it?
<tritium> Quarupt, if you can't kill it using the kill command and its variants, try xkill
<lunitik> Quarupt: ps -e  <-- see if you see what is being annoying... then 'pkill -9 that'
<FX|Laptop> geppy, thanks for the command.
<geppy> FX|Laptop: No problem.
<ells> tritium: I think that the gnome applet is built into the network connection manage in the applet
<geppy> Quarupt: killall -9 wine
* FX|Laptop writes it down. :)
<geppy> Quarupt: killall -9 wineserver
<lunitik> Quarupt: -9 is basically 'DIE DEAD YOU PEACE OF SHIT' *nods* ... its like you're a god, I love it  :)
<geppy> erm, sorry for being redundant, wasn't looking at the latest ones
<Xappe> ohoh, my first sftp upload istaking place right now
<tritium> ells, say again?
<geppy> On the other hand, nothing can kill grip when it dies.
<Quarupt> cool
<Quarupt> thx
<ells> tritium: I think that the gnome applet is built into the network connection manage in the applet
<ells> tritium: for seeing wireless networks
<ells> tritium: there is a drop menu when you go in
<tritium> ells, I don't know.  I don't use it.  I tried netapplet instead
<yoko-omo> in hoary, I installed the nvidia-glx drivers
<yoko-omo> how do I change resolution?
<ells> tritium: thanks
<lunitik> yoko-omo: depends how good your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is...
<tritium> ells, was there a question?
<yoko-omo> lunitik: pardon?
<lunitik> yoko-omo: if its decent... you can go to Computer > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<lunitik> else you have to edit that file
<blizah> does ubuntu come w/ support for SATA RAID, and if not can i apt-get anything to support it?
<yoko-omo> lunitik: in hoary?
<yoko-omo> there is no XF86 in hoary
<tritium> yoko-omo, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Hoary
<lunitik> yoko-omo: gah... kinda, cept /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lunitik> yoko-omo: else, yes... exactly the same.
<yoko-omo> ok
<yoko-omo> do I modify the modes then ?
<lunitik> yoko-omo: yes... follow the format already there...
<tritium> yoko-omo, you should first attempd "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<tritium> attempt
<lunitik> yoko-omo: ie... just add the new resolution to the beggining of the list of modes
<QMario> What is an equivalent program to Adobe Photoshop in Ubuntu?
<tritium> Before trying to hand-edit the file
<rriche> oh man.. this is sick.. comeon windows.. let's see you let me run World of Warcraft in one workspace and swap to the other with no interruption and use firefox or chat or anything else :)
<lunitik> tritium: wouldn't help enless you have him 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' and set to 'low'...
<lunitik> tritium: simply wouldn't ask.
<tritium> lunitik, it's always the safe first attempt
<QMario> Does anyone know?
<tritium> lunitik, he can use -plow if necessary
<Quarupt> grrr, anyone know what to do when wine needs the Install shield to install sometjing?
<lunitik> Quarupt: kick it and cry lots
<tritium> Quarupt, winetools
<Quarupt> cool
<Quarupt> thx
<yoko-omo> if I knew what any of this meant
<yoko-omo> I tried to switch to hoary before and everything crashed :(
<bskahan> anyone know if daniels x40 acpi packages are relevant in hoary?
<Quarupt> tritium, you know package name?
<lunitik> yoko-omo: no need to understand right now... just add the new resolution to your xorg.conf
<lunitik> yoko-omo: if your HSync and VSync don't like it though, then you can worry about what tritium is saying...
<lunitik> else its just overkill
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: ping
<tritium> Quarupt, it's not yet in universe, so get it from: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<SiRrUs> lol
<yoko-omo> to all of them?
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: still slowiness in hoary with xorg?
<Quarupt> thx
<tritium> stuNNed, since when?
<lunitik> yoko-omo: no point... see where it says "Default Depth"  "24"?
<SiRrUs> nope the updates tonight seem to have fixed the issue
<stuNNed> SiRrUs: aha!
<lunitik> yoko-omo: it will use that first... so just add it to that one
* stuNNed updates xorg :D
<SiRrUs> tritium since about Tuesday
<tritium> SiRrUs, hmm, didn't experience that here
<thr1ce> what version of xorg is it up to?
<lunitik> yoko-omo: in fact, you can remove that... and also, remove any resolutions listed you don't want... this way it forces it to do what you told it to do   :)
<SiRrUs> yeah must be nice :) i just took i think 90 uodates and all seems fine prior to them cpu usage was around 35% steady
<lunitik> yoko-omo: that = all depths but 24
<SiRrUs> now back down to 1-3%
<tritium> interesting
<QMario> Does Adobe work with WINE?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> wait, adobe what?
<SiRrUs> yeah but all is good now
<Quarupt> can anyone go here and tell me from that info what apt line would look like http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<yoko-omo> ok, but how do I switch it now?
<yoko-omo> I added it to the 24
<yoko-omo> but I don't see where I can switch it
<tritium> Quarupt, it's right there on the page
<lunitik> yoko-omo: restart X
<thr1ce> restart x
<tritium> Quarupt, it even has a screenshot from synaptic
<Quarupt> no it gives the two fields
<thr1ce> what version of x.org does hoary use ?
<Quarupt> my synaptic doesnt look like that when ya click add you have to click custom, then it asks for an APT line
<tritium> Quarupt, look again
<crimsun> thr1ce: 6.8.2
<yoko-omo> ok, so I have to log off?
<Quarupt> why is my APT different
<thr1ce> crimsun, and that JUST got updated to 6.8.2?
<lunitik> Quarupt: try ''deb http://wine.souceforge.net/apt binary ./'
<Quarupt> i mean my Synaptic
<Quarupt> thx
<tritium> Quarupt, also, look near the bottom
<crimsun> thr1ce: ~5 days ago
* thr1ce is debated between keeping his slackware install, or switching to ubuntu
<lunitik> Quarupt: gah... it says 'deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/'
<lunitik> Quarupt: what I said should work also though.
<Quarupt> it did thx
<SiRrUs> thr1ce Ubuntu all the way ;)
<thr1ce> SiRrUs, any convincing reasons?  slackware is so fast and stable...
<lunitik> thr1ce: slack sucks... but Ubuntu uses GNOME... I thought Slack users hated GNOME?
<thr1ce> lunitik, if you can in any way tell me why "slack sucks"
<Quarupt> but howcome my synaptic doesnt look the same, it did in warty, when adding a custom repository it had 3 fields, but in Hoary it just says enter APT line?
<tritium> Quarupt, you didn't read the to the bottom of the page?
<regeya> switched to using xfce4...switched back to using mozilla and mozilla mail...I'm much happier. :-D
<lunitik> thr1ce: Its like LFS, only without the control.
<SiRrUs> lunitik I didnt think it sucked actually I liked it alot. But Ubuntu is hmmmm "Ubuntu"
<thr1ce> lunitik, then you have NEVER used slack if you think it lacks control
<crimsun> thr1ce: the first packaging revision of 6.8.2 actually took place on/prior to Feb 12th
<regeya> slack does not suck.  I firmly believe that the complexity of debian-style systems makes something like apt not only nice but a necessity
<thr1ce> slack uses excellent package management- ls /var/log/packages; lol
<lunitik> thr1ce: compared to LFS? hah...
<Quarupt> tritium, i fully understand that is has an APT line at the bottom, im asking why my synaptic is different from the screenshot
<thr1ce> lunitik, I have more control over my system than you do on ubuntu, actually
<regeya> this "fine-grained" business gets a little silly at times.  how many people, for instance, would install konqueror without wanting any more of kde than was the bare necessity to run konq...*shrug*
<thr1ce> lunitik, you let apt do everything for you; I know EXACTLY what's going on with my system
<tritium> Quarupt, I ask because you asked for the line to put in your sources.list
<lunitik> thr1ce: Slack is for people with too much time on there hands... just like Gentoo is for people with too many clock cycles to waste
<regeya> wow, that comment speaks of complete ignorance of how slack works.
<regeya> and another.
<thr1ce> lunitik, slackware installs in less than 20 minutes
<yoko-omo> thanks lunitik
<Quarupt> tritium, yea because my Synaptic asks for an APT line instead of having the 3 fields like it used to
<lunitik> thr1ce: and its useful in less than a year *g*
<thr1ce> ?
<regeya> otoh, systems like ubuntu set up a happy set of defaults so that when something goes wrong, the user has no f-in clue how to fix it.
<thr1ce> lunitik, please stop unless you speak from experience
<thr1ce> lunitik, it is obvious you have never touched a slackware system
<tritium> Quarupt, the second-to-last section describes it textually
<regeya> if we're b.s.ing, I thought I'd throw something out that someone would identify with ;-)
<thr1ce> lol
<lunitik> thr1ce: nothing works in Slack after first install. There is no hardware detection... there is no 'value added' features... it is basically LFS
<crimsun> let's try and keep the distro-snuffing out of the channel, thanks.
<SiRrUs> ok guys stop the bashing  both Distros are very good
<tritium> Quarupt, maybe that's an older version of synaptic, or the version in debian, or something.  Forget the screenshots
<Quarupt> well i used to have the 3 fields
<thr1ce> lunitik, tell me specifically waht didn't work
<thr1ce> lunitik, you mean that you had to do things specifically for your system ?
<regeya> lunitik, you're a sad person.
<Quarupt> and was wondering why it changed cause the 3 fields are easier for us newbs
<regeya> sorry
<tritium> Quarupt, I never use synaptic, so I wouldn't remember.
<thr1ce> I mean...I am looking for info; not a simple "slackware sucks" from someone that was either to incomprehensive, or lacks total experience
<tritium> Quarupt, but opening it up now, I see you can set the visible columns in the preferences
<lunitik> thr1ce: pretty much anything... sound, mouse wheel, cam, mic... any peripherals really... floppy... cdrom... everything needed to be hand configured
<crimsun> thr1ce: let's keep it on-topic, please.
<thr1ce> to say that the OLDEST linux distro "doesnt' work" is truely pushing it
<crimsun> lunitik: you, too, thanks.
<regeya> lunitik, iirc, recent versions of slack do indeed have hardware detection...at least, the last time I installed slack I found that those things worked.
<Quarupt> GRR it still says it needs windows install shield!!!!
<tritium> slack worked just fine, even back in 1993
<thr1ce> crimsun, sorry...probably getting into it :)
<regeya> indeed.
<tritium> Quarupt, did you actually run winetools yet?
<Quarupt> maybe i need to reconfigure wine or something?
<Quarupt> i used synaptic to install it?
<Quarupt> oh i need to run it?
<lunitik> crimsun: gah... you're no fun  :(
<woodwizzle> Hello
<tritium> Quarupt, yes, of course ;)
<woodwizzle> Is Hoary still going to be ext3?
<lunitik> woodwizzle: yes
<regeya> lunitik, your comments seem to indicate an ignorance of slack-related matters or an attempt to gather flames.  since I didn't use slack for long the last time I did an install, I can't comment of the former theory.
<lunitik> woodwizzle: by default.
<thr1ce> lunitik, for your info, all hardware is detected fine; sound you set up through alsa, mouse wheel through a simple conf. file (to specifiy mouse to work perfect for your systym)
<lunitik> regeya: thr1ce: I believe we were asked to drop it?
<woodwizzle> lunitik: Ah, so if I set up the partitions and filesystems myslef I could use reiserfs?
<SiRrUs> hello guys
<thr1ce> i'm not trying to start a flame war at all; I think ubuntu is developming very smoothly; thus my curiosity
<lunitik> woodwizzle: yes...
<SiRrUs> let it go
<Quarupt> do i need to run the base setup?
<tritium> Quarupt, they apparently didn't check off the same columns to be visible that you're used to seeing.
<tritium> Quarupt, yes, it tells you what to do
<Quarupt> ok, in winetools i dont see install shield?
<regeya> if we want to talk about ease of upgrade, then heh, slack fails it.  but it's great for things like server installations and other systems that you probably won't touch often.  and that's all I'll say about that.
* regeya drops it
<thr1ce> regeya, a simple rsync and upgradepkg *.tgz :)
<woodwizzle> I'm installing the latest beta hoary CD right now. I've never tried Ubuntu before.
<thr1ce> and yes, we hate gnome -_-
<thr1ce> i would use flux on ubuntu, but it hasn't been updated for a few releases :(
<_quinton> how do you configure GNOME to use other window managers?
<regeya> thr1ce, a hate of gnome is a healthy hate, really...but I shouldn't admit that here :-}  the ubuntu devs must be patient indeed
<_quinton>  I tried changing it in GConf, but it didn't work
<lunitik> thr1ce: I'm thinking maybe Ubuntu isn't the distro for you... grap a debian-installer netinst image, and install from that.
<thr1ce> well, I like gnome alot; it's just extremely bloated; when I run fluxbox, i have 50 processes running
<tritium> regeya, patient about what?
<thr1ce> and gnome is what, near 70?
<woodwizzle> _quinton, every WM is a little different with the way you get it to work with gnome. What wm are you trying to use?
<_quinton> how do you configure gnome for other window managers? like fluxbox?
<lunitik> thr1ce: same thing, you may want to add an Ubuntu archive though to use Xorg.
<regeya> _quinton, essentially if you have a compliant windomanager, open the session manager and a terminal; remove metacity from the list of items in the session, fire up another windowmanager from a terminal, make sure your wm of choice is set to auto-respawn, and you're golden.
<Quarupt> tritium, everything i try fails?
<thr1ce> lunitik, yes, but the fluxbox package is out of date
<lunitik> _quinton: just killall oldwm ; newwm
<crimsun> excellent, blackbox 0.70 is finally out.
<woodwizzle> you can also try switchdesk. That works with opebox i'm pretty sure
<thr1ce> lunitik, but yes, I would use x.org in a heart beat
<_quinton> ok
<tritium> Quarupt, such as?
<regeya> lunitik, but if your oldwm is set to respawn...
<woodwizzle> What does blackbox have over openbox?
<Quarupt> DCOM98, Install shield
<thr1ce> woodwizzle, based on the same code, they just work a little different
<Quarupt> isnt there a way to see a like fake desktop?
<lunitik> thr1ce: same in Ubuntu as Debian... 0.9.9 is in Sid and Hoary  :/
<thr1ce> lunitik, yes; and HUGE improvements were made in 0.9.12
<lunitik> regeya: it won't if newwm is ran...
<maximaus> crimsum, just compiled the new bb. It's certainly speedy. Cant find a pager to go with it though (graphical)
<crimsun> clamoring for 0.9.12, eh?
<lunitik> thr1ce: cool, then compile it yourself?
<thr1ce> xwmconfig will change WM's
<regeya> lunitik, I suppose I was incredibly unlucky when I tried that method, then.
<woodwizzle> I wish the bb devs would switch to openbox then and keep it alive =)
<thr1ce> lunitik, but this apt-get system is supposed to help me get away from that... -_-
<crimsun> I can look into updating fluxbox in universe if there's significant interest.
* regeya grins
<lunitik> thr1ce: not really... use debhelper and friends  :/
<thr1ce> hehe
<lunitik> thr1ce: so long as dpkg knows about it... you're safe to do whatever you want.
<maximaus> thr1ce, some things are so easy to compile that .. well.. why not? LOL
<tritium> use cdbs!
<Quarupt> tritium, keeps saying wine has terminated with a failure of 1 or something?
<thr1ce> i guess learning on a non-user friendly distro has plagued my visiosn
<thr1ce> visions
<tritium> Quarupt, I don't know what would be causing that, except perhaps http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/02/17/1318212&tid=125&tid=109&tid=106
<lunitik> thr1ce: hell... even if dpkg doesn't know... /usr/local is ignored.. dump stuff you compile there...
<lunitik> thr1ce: Debian is supposedly non-user friendly... Ubuntu is just Debian with a starting point.
<Quarupt> okay i got it
<Quarupt> but now it says its not supported in win98
<Quarupt> grr
<thr1ce> lunitik, no...ubuntu is very user-friendly
<thr1ce> imo
<Quarupt> is there a way to make it think its 2k?
<regeya> going back to tritium: when I was a happy gentoo user, it seemed like it was 1000x easier to break gnome than it was to break kde...seemed like you needed to keep up on gnome development just to make sure you had all the right deps...I dunno, maybe it's a heckuva lot easier than I think it is to put together a stable gnome desktop. :-/
<lunitik> thr1ce: like I said... its Debian with a starting point!
* maximaus has a huge cocktail party in /usr/local and dpkg is sleeping in the next room.
<thr1ce> lunitik, yeah...i've never used a debian system :(
<lunitik> thr1ce: if you have Ubuntu installed... then you have.
<crimsun> does anyone use fluxbox 0.9.12 w/ imlib2 support enabled?
<thr1ce> lunitik, just a liveCD
<regeya> thr1ce, aw, go ahead, give it a shot. :->
<lunitik> thr1ce: oh... then yeah... you haven't played with dpkg and apt... so it doesn't count.
<Quarupt> tritium, is wine only works for 98 progams? cause this program needs 2k or higher
<thr1ce> lunitik, a little bit; not dpkg
<ukilledkenny> can anyone condense the lines : cd /opt/LimeWire/ and java -jar LimeWire.jar ...into one line
<crimsun> java -jar /opt/LimeWire/LimeWire.jar
<ukilledkenny> doesnt work for some reason
<lunitik> thr1ce: dpkg has some nice little tricks  :)   as does apt... like 'apt-get moo', a personal favorate  :)
<tritium> Quarupt, no
<bluefoxicy> <Psyda> it says ./dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages failed the MD5 checksum
<bluefoxicy> suggestions
<tritium> Quarupt, change your settings
<bluefoxicy> ?
<crimsun> maybe the current dir needs writable privileges?
<Quarupt> tritium, how? in the config the highest ot goes is 98 i thought
<thr1ce> lunitik, apt seems very nice and simple; is it efficient?  like, leaving behind useless files, etc.?
<ukilledkenny> crimsun, its actually part of a shell script the executable section when i click on the LimeWire icon
<lunitik> thr1ce: depends how kind the maintainer was  :)   apt just does what its told  :0
<crimsun> thr1ce: there's always deborphan
<Quarupt> oh that just look and feel
<tritium> Quarupt, edit .wine/config
<lunitik> thr1ce: for the most part, the pre and post install scripts in the .deb will clean up everything nicely  :)
<helloyo> is there a way to get ubuntu to tell my powersupply to shut down? some distros seem to do this
<thr1ce> lunitik, I figured as much
<Quarupt> tritium, what line?
<crimsun> helloyo: you need working apm/acpi support in-kernel
<helloyo> crimsun, is this something that 4.10 doesn't have?
<tritium> Quarupt, the "Windows" = line
<lunitik> thr1ce: a .deb is basically a .tar.gz with a few fancy scripts for easy transition between versions (the part that slack doesn't have really)
<Quarupt> whats the string for 2k?
<crimsun> helloyo: the kernel version in warty (4.10) didn't support acpi for my particular motherboard
<tritium> Quarupt, it's in the file.
<Quarupt> and i cant find that file is it somewhere in my home?
<thr1ce> lunitik, actually, slack has a very efficient upgrade command that works wonders
<helloyo> crimsun, well i'll give 2.6.7 ago (meaning to get a 686 one anyway)
<pe7er> hi... i have a stange problem - when i do a ping to somewhere as a user i get this error: "ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted". (sudo ping... works) i did of course google but those answers seemed very specific, i didn't mess with those settings! ubuntu is warty plus backports plus some more, but nothing 'system-critical'. i did apt-get dhcp, wondershaper and stuff because i wanted to route all network traffic through it once, but ha
<pe7er> ve removed it since. any ideas?
<lunitik> thr1ce: I have talked to people that haven't reinstalled for over 5 years, but have kept the newest versions of everything... the true reason Debian is so popular imo... Slack, Fedora... you must reinstall for new versions to not break things usually...
<thr1ce> lunitik, wrong; slack is one of the most upgradable available, actually
<lunitik> thr1ce: as easy as 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<thr1ce> lunitik, people having desktop uptimes of up to 100 days (the most i've seen is 460) while runnign the latest isn't unreasonable
<deeznut1> anyone here successfully using a Netgear MA111 USB wireless NIC?  please /msg me!!
<lunitik> thr1ce: I am disappointed when my uptime is below 100 days.
<Quarupt> tritium, i found /.wine/conf  but that looks like the registry??
<thr1ce> lunitik, rsync to a mirror (like your update from apt-get); then upgradepkg *.tgz (your dist-upgrade)
<lunitik> thr1ce: I've seen over 1000, but I'm not sure how useful that machine was... something tells me it wasn't doing much.
<tritium> Quarupt, good, glad you found it
<helloyo> i can never get uptimes that high, i'm not good enough to fix some problems that rebooting fixes
<deeznut1> does Warty natively support reading FAT 32 drive volumes?
<pe7er> deeznut1: yes
<crimsun> deeznut1: yes
<lunitik> thr1ce: and that will translate changes to config mechanisms (like the change from exim 3 to 4) etc?
<regeya> okeydoke...wonder if I have some evil extension installed for firefox...mozilla starts faster than firefox. :-/
<pe7er> crimsun: :)
<deeznut1> pe7er:  why does /dev/hda show up with a red X on the icon?
<helloyo> i use firefox heaps, but to me it doesn't seem that great compared to some others
<thr1ce> lunitik, yep; it searches for the installed package, removes it, removes useless files, and installs a fresh copy, all in one command
<tritium> helloyo, heaps?  is that an extension?
<regeya> yeah, helloyo; it looks better, it's a browser and only a browser...have I missed something?
<lunitik> thr1ce: no... I said *translates* config files... ie, adapts old config files to new layout etc... so you don't have to start over with configuration
<pe7er> deeznut1: i don't know, but you might find out if you enter 'mount' in the shell -- maybe its mounted read only?
<helloyo> regeya, well it crashes quite a lot (not as much in ubuntu, but it did just segfault), and it can get slow
<Quarupt> tritium, thats the filr? the fake registry?
<thr1ce> lunitik, oh, yes!  definitely; that will upgrade your package; config files are kept in the ~/.xxx folder, which is left untouched
<regeya> it's just a bit disturbing that mozilla seems to have made great strides in the last year or so, but it's definitely not the media darling that firefox is
<tritium> Quarupt, it's the ~/.wine/config file
<regeya> which is weird since firefox was supposed to be the dev branch to improve mozilla :-}
<QMario> Bye everyone, thank you for the help!!!:-D
<tritium> good night
<tritium> Quarupt, good luck, and good night.
<pe7er> hm, no ideas about "ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted" error? i'd ignore it if somebody would tell me it isnt interferring with my p2p connectivity...
<pe7er> (it's past 6am over here and i crave for some sleep)
<ukilledkenny> question: how do add an entry of a newly installed package onto Applications>Internet
<ukilledkenny> on hoary
* OC_ZzZZZzZ wonders if PPC will get any backport luvin?
<thr1ce> right click
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<thr1ce> hi
<ukilledkenny> anyone?
<thr1ce> right
<thr1ce> click
<da_bon_bon> ukilledkenny: whats the prob. ?
<ukilledkenny> thr1ce, no adding options
<ukilledkenny> question: how do add an entry of a newly installed package onto Applications>Internet
<OC_ZzZZZzZ> or fn+f12 if you are on an ibook ;)
<thr1ce> ukilledkenny, right click, i'm tellin ya
<da_bon_bon> ukilledkenny: hoary or warty ?
<crimsun> ukilledkenny: is it not in the Debian menu either?
<ukilledkenny> hoary
<ukilledkenny> im not sure abt the debian menu
<da_bon_bon> ukilledkenny: thr1ce is wrong. have a look at "/usr/share/applications"
<thr1ce> ..
<crimsun> you can't edit the menu in hoary.
<crimsun> you can in warty.
<thr1ce> um...it should be a gnome related thing; why would the version change matter?
<crimsun> (yes, you can use .desktop files in hoary)
<crimsun> thr1ce: because that logic was ripped out of the source.
<ukilledkenny> i created a LimeWire.desktop file
<ukilledkenny> similar to the others
<ukilledkenny> but it isnt executing
<da_bon_bon> hey, when are we gettin acroread 7 ?
<SiRrUs> good night guys
<thr1ce> oh my
<thr1ce> sorry...I had assumed nothing had changed since 2.6.1
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<da_bon_bon> BROKEN_LADDER: how the fuck did u get hindi ? i want it too!!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not hindi per se
<da_bon_bon> BROKEN_LADDER: ok, its not funny. stop.
<da_bon_bon> BROKEN_LADDER: first one /was/ hindi
<da_bon_bon> i must know, i am an india :)
<da_bon_bon> *indian
<ukilledkenny> da_bon_bon, im having trouble with the script can you help me out
<GhostFreeman> Linux kicks ass
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it wasn't hindi
<da_bon_bon> ukilledkenny: i can try, but i am no expert.. paste the script on pastebin
<BROKEN_LADDER> it was another indian language with some similar characters.
<da_bon_bon> BROKEN_LADDER: marathi
<BROKEN_LADDER> Devanagari
<BROKEN_LADDER> shrug
<da_bon_bon> BROKEN_LADDER: devanagari is a script, not a language. that script is used in hindi as well as marathi! :P
<ukilledkenny> da_bon_bon this is what it looks like...Encoding=UTF-8 Name=LimeWire Comment=P2P Client Exec=cd ~/opt/LimeWire/java -jar LimeWire.jar Icon=gaim.png Terminal=false Type=Application Categories=Application;Network; StartupNotify=true
<ukilledkenny> the problem is with Exec
<ukilledkenny> i used two lines
<ukilledkenny> but it doesnt work if i condense it to one
<ukilledkenny> ill write that out clearly
<da_bon_bon> ukilledkenny: NO!
<zenrox> ukilledkenny,  did jay read www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<da_bon_bon> ukilledkenny: join #flood
<thr1ce> who is op in here?
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: no one.
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: as in, no one has taken the op status. i am assuming bob2 is the op in here
<thr1ce> well, mdz is for sure
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: right
<zenrox> and a coupple others
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: the person who can set the topic is almost always an op
<zenrox> we bow to the all mighty ubuntu gods
<thr1ce> da_bon_bon, they can't without it
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: right
<thr1ce> hm...anyone have an ATI card ?
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: no need to
<zenrox> lol
<thr1ce> (3d accel)
<zenrox> thr1ce,  look in the www.ubuntuforums.org for ati driver install
<zenrox> thares a good howto
<thr1ce> zenrox, just curious about the 2.6.11 kernel specifically
<coroner> its under the wiki i think actually
<thr1ce> i knwo how...just wondering if it works
<zenrox> thr1ce,  try it and find out
<da_bon_bon> ukilledkenny: in exec, put in "java -jar /home/XXX/opet/LimeWire/LimeWire.jar"
<factotum> err... whats the command to see what version of xorg im running?
<thr1ce> zenrox, i'm using 2.4.29, actually...
<Jerub> I got bored and wrote a usage meter script for telstra bigpond users ;)
<zenrox> thr1ce,  i know it works in 2.6.10
<thr1ce> zenrox, without a patch?
<zenrox> thr1ce,  tho i run a nvidia card
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: 2.6.11 rocks! but u need to add "noinotify" in GRUB and u will not be able to use the ati nvidia drivers as htere are no restriced-modules
<da_bon_bon> *there
<zenrox> thares precompiled drivers
<thr1ce> i would be using lilo
<zenrox> but with 2.6.10 thay should work
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: lilo, and 2.4 both so old! why use them >?
<thr1ce> lilo is not old...
<thr1ce> and 2.4.29 is solid as a rock
<factotum> i have lilo and 2.4 on my slack server
<thr1ce> and actually updated
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: lilo is no flexible. grub is way better
<thr1ce> sigh
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: 2.6 is the norm
<thr1ce> 2.6 is still unstable in many people's eyes
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: says who ?
<zenrox> not any more
<thr1ce> pre 2.6.10 was
<thr1ce> 2.6.10 seems to be good
<zenrox> 3 days here in 2.6.10
<zenrox> and my warty server 8 days with 2.6.8
<Gillisadick> hi
<zenrox> hello
<thr1ce> and 2.4.29 is not old
* HardKase mutters something about mIRC
<HardKase> hi
<HardKase> im installing ubuntu
<zenrox> thr1ce,  point is 2.6.X is stable now
<thr1ce> zenrox, that's waht I was wondering :)
<HardKase> im putting it on my laptop. but after the inital "press enter to boot" screen, the menu options dont appear.
<HardKase> what could be causing this ?
<Dampjam> I LOVE UBUNTU!  Hoary is so sweet and cuddly!
<zenrox> Dampjam,  kewl
<HardKase> nope. still nothing :/
<da_bon_bon> Dampjam: so do mst of the people here :)
<thr1ce> anyone try out an ipod shuffle in linux yet?
<HardKase> ok
<HardKase> maybe ill have more luck with fendora core
<thr1ce> LOL
<Dampjam> hardkast: no!  do not go to the evil side
<HardKase> its not installing
<HardKase> theres little else i can do
<schweeb> what's your problem, HardKase ?
<Dampjam> hardkase: give hoary a shot if you want, it worked beautifully on my laptop
<HardKase> i put the cd in the drive. i boot my laptop.
<schweeb> Hoary is not for the faint of heart
<HardKase> the ubuntu screen appears.
<HardKase> i press enter
<jdub> schweeb: (we're a day away from Preview release.)
<HardKase> after that, a black screen, with a blue line going down in towards the right hand side
<Dampjam> I have not had any major problems with hoary, are there large known bugs?  The only major issue I"ve had is sound
<schweeb> jdub: yea, but still ;)
<Dampjam> the Alsa guys have no ideas, Volume Monitor even shows the bars, no music comes out of the speakers though
<HardKase> why would that happen ?
<schweeb> HardKase: try linux vga=771 <enter> rather than just <enter>
<schweeb> or what was the other option... framebuffer=off or something
<HardKase> oh. i can type ?
<HardKase> lol
<HardKase> that worked
<HardKase> thats schweeb
<pe7er> aw. one last question before i fall asleep: how can i change the screen resolution in a text console? i mean like from 80x25 to 80x40 and all those nifty vesa goodies i used back in 1995?
<schweeb> no  prob
<thr1ce> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<schweeb> thr1ce: he's talking about on the console
<HardKase> im very much a linux newbie. so i hope you can tolerate my questions.
<pe7er> ^ ^ hoary. .... x11 for text consoles?
<thr1ce> ooooh
<thr1ce> sorry
<schweeb> pe7er: append vga=771 onto the end of your kernel as well (I don't know any other modes by heart)
<schweeb> but vga=xxx specifies the video mode... in hex I believe
<pe7er> np. i just want to know the linux substite for 'mode' :)
<HardKase> is there like a newbie guide to linux online somewhere ? a faq i can walk through ?
<pe7er> i have some old oak vga manual... i guess i can look my favourite mode right there and pray it doesn't break my nvidia :)
<factotum> HardKase: google for RUTE
<Pluk> i use :  video=vesafb:1400x1050-16@60 for the framebuffer thingy
<HardKase> rute ?
<HardKase> ok!
<factotum> its the first find, online book, a good read
<dampjam> damn wireless
<HardKase> damn. thats 44 chapters
<HardKase> lol
<R0bNyc> 2.6.11 kernel doesnt work right for me
<HardKase> excellent
<pe7er> aw. framebuffer. i might not get my ping fixed but i'll get framebuffer console graphics. future looks promising now, finally something i can look forward to. good night
<factotum> ;)
<Myrtti> morning all
<thr1ce> R0bNyc, compiled yourself?
<R0bNyc> thr1ce, nope
<HardKase> so, http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz <-- this is relvant to Ubuntu ?
<factotum> yup
<thr1ce> R0bNyc, what doesn't work?
<factotum> your running linux arent you?
<factotum> heh
<factotum> but yes, it is
<HardKase> heh
<R0bNyc> thr1ce, I got 2.6.10-i686 image and it works fine, but 2.6.11-i686 or k7 dont work after ubuntu logs in it just seems to freeze
<HardKase> <-- dumbass newbie, trying something new
<factotum> we are all at some point
<thr1ce> R0bNyc, do you have ati drivers installed...?
<Myrtti> I had that same problem
<Myrtti> R0bNyc: have you already tried apt-get upgrade?
<R0bNyc> thr1ce, errr i dunno i think so
<mike_douglas> I just may have experienced the weirdest opengl bug :P
<mike_douglas> all my games (UT2k4, KOTOR2) run at a super-speed
<zenrox> lol
<mike_douglas> like 10x faster than they should normally run
<da_bon_bon> isnt that great, mike_douglas
<da_bon_bon> !
<mike_douglas> not faster as in graphics, faster as in the actual game
<mike_douglas> like it was fast-forwarded
<thr1ce> does KOTR2 run native?
<mike_douglas> through Cedega
<dampjam> All the music players, xmms, mplayer, show the music playing, volume monitor, sees the bars go up and down, but nothing comes out of the speakers, I've followed the alsa troublehooting page, any ideas?
<thr1ce> run alsamixer
<thr1ce> see if you're muted
<dampjam> done and done, as root and user (in alsa troubleshooting guide)
<factotum> dampjam: are your media players running from alsa and not oss?
<apollo> l
<zenrox> dampjam,  or esd
<dampjam> I am using alsa
<dampjam> I checked all the configs, and did the ubuntu test sounds in gnome
<dampjam> It's a sony laptop that has volume buttons on the side, is that just suppossed to call the OS, or could that be some sort of hardware control thing that ubuntu doesn't know how to handle?
<mike_douglas> bah, I'm going to give the game one more try, hopefully it'll of slown down by now
<jordanau> is there a shortcut key to open a terminal window?
<da_bon_bon> jordanau: set for yuorself in "system-prefs.-keyboradrd shortcuts"
<Quarupt> anyone ever got dreamweaver installed through wine lemme know plz
<BiteMeBill> Anyone else getting pop ups with firefox?
<dash> anyone running a dual head setup that's willing to help me figure out some bits of mine? :)
<punkass> i am on a nvidia 5900xt
<Jerub> dash: I run two identical 19" lcds dual head with no worries.
<punkass> dash: what do ya need to know?
<dash> Mostly i am wondering how to set different wallpaper for the different heads ;D
<punkass> i am running a 17" lcd and a 17" crt without problems too
<punkass> oh
<punkass> something i havent done
<Jerub> dash: the gimp.
<dash> Jerub: That is a sad answer and it hurts me inside
<punkass> i would think the easyest thing would be to take to wallpapers you like and stick them together using gimo
<punkass> gimp*
<dash> yeah well
<regeya> I think you could do it with linux
<Jerub> dash: or! use this: http://www.pixelfreak.com/v3/img/poster.png
* regeya waits for it
<dash> if i wanted easy, i would have stuck with console
<dash> regeya: supar lunix!
<jordanau> is there a open new terminal shortcut key
<jsgotangco> hello
<Jerub> (that is actually my background, its the coolest background ever)
<regeya> I decided to google this interesting problem, dash, but my browser seems more interested in miss march
<punkass> is there a simple way to get 32bit firefox running on 64bit without all the chroot stuff...just using the lib32 libraries?
<Gillisadick> regeya - i like the sound of your browser
<Gillisadick> lol
<HardKase> dammit
<Quarupt> punkass, what does that question have to do with Ubuntu?
<HardKase> im too lazy to fix that
<punkass> Quarupt: i am running ubuntu 64bit
<punkass> would not have asked here if i wasn't
<Quarupt> oh i thought you said windows 64 edition my bad
<punkass> heh eww..nope
<Quarupt> thats why im using the 32 bit version cause i didnt wanna deal with all that, runs fine on my AMD Athlon 64
<punkass> yeah but i noticed a big diff in performance running the 64bit version
<da_bon_bon> hey, all hoary users, how is gnome 2.10 ?
<punkass> the only thing i am really missing is flash
<Quarupt> da_bon_bon, Flawless as far as i can tell so far
<_4strO> yop
<punkass> da_bon_bon: yes..its working fine for me
<jsgotangco> ill go hoary when it comes
<jsgotangco> hehe
<Quarupt> just go now
<Quarupt> its fine
<dotrig> how  installl my frimware
<Quarupt> hasnt broke on me yet
<blizah> does ubuntu come w/ support for SATA RAID, and if not can i apt-get anything to support it?
<NateDogg> has anyone here had sucess in running ubuntu linux in a Microsoft Virtual PC window?
<delltony> anyone have an idea why my router would have port 20 to 21 enabled on tcp and udp and then i have proftpd running and netstat says port 21 is listening and then i do nmap on the router and it says the port is open BUT I CAN'T CONNECT to my ftp server
<blizah> cause im having trouble seeing my windows filesystem (which is on a raid)
<Jerub> blizah: software RAID can be configured during the installation process, don't know about SATA.
<Quarupt> punkass, Yea, but doesnt it suck trying to find all the 64bit apps? and libs?
<dotrig> any know how i install my frimware
<punkass> blizah: i installed hoary on a sata device (not raid tho) only have one drive right now and it worked fine
<punkass> Quarupt: only thing i have missed so far is Flash
<da_bon_bon> Quarupt, punkass: updating to it now :)
<Quarupt> I am trying to wine/dreamweaver right now
<NateDogg> has anyone here had sucess in running ubuntu linux in a Microsoft Virtual PC window?
<blizah> any ideas how i would go about getting ubuntu to see my windows?
<blizah> wihch is on a SATA RAID
<eyequeue> NateDogg:  not supported, yadda yadda, but i think somoene said it doesn't work because it doesn't get enough direct access to the hardware
<Quarupt> man, it doesnt wanna work
<HardKase> Starting Ubuntu...
<HardKase> yay!
<Quarupt> I need my Dreamweaver
<eyequeue> NateDogg:  just hearsay, no personal experience
<Quarupt> punkass, maybe i will get vmware and give the 64bit a try
<thr1ce> when did 2.10 come out?
<punkass> NateDogg: VMware runs ubuntu fine on XP
<Quarupt> gtk?
<Myrtti> so, is there a way of getting certain software to startup at gnome login?
<NateDogg> ok.. i got it to boot.. however the display was all messed up.. and i dont know enough about ubuntu to work it out.... I would suspect it's a driver issue.
<jsgotangco> ubuntu with OOo 2 should be great
<thr1ce> OOo2 should be awhile, no?
<Quarupt> NateDogg, its not an issue of knowing Ubuntu, its an issue of knowing X
<jsgotangco> yeah :(
<NateDogg> punkass>> i have a VMware GSX server key.. just no GSX server... i need to get it off my mate
<jsgotangco> but it'll be worth the wait i hope
<dotrig> why will not my hotplug install frimware harddrive
<punkass> NateDogg: I think you can just get VMware workstation beta of there site
<punkass> dogrig: what are you trying to do?
<Quarupt> anyone know an easy way to setup an IRCD?
<punkass> Myrtti: you can set it in the menu
<HardKase> :)
<dotrig> start my frimware harddrive'
<Myrtti> punkass: really? and I thought I had looked thru everything
<dotrig> in fc3 was he aldrey there
<punkass> one sec let me look...you running hoary or warty?
<Echylo> how does gnome transparancy works?
<NateDogg> punkass>> i would probably consider it if i wasnt on dialup again... Ill reinstall in a virutal PC... and perhaps ask for some help in the X server config... is the an equilivant to "safe mode" or a command setup tool that i can run during boot??
<punkass> NateDogg: well normally when X fails it drops you to a prompt
<punkass> Myrtti: under preferences there shouuld be Sessions
<NateDogg> it's not "failing" it's just to crap to look at you cant really see what the hell is going on...
<punkass> Myrtti: and a tab that says Startup Programs
<waseem> how do i check my permission nodes?
<waseem> I was having a problem with software and the faq says to
<waseem> A: Check nodes permissions (/dev/ttySx)., can anyone here help em with the process?
<punkass> NateDogg: ok they try a Ctrl-Alt-F4 , that should take you to a prompt where you can log in and edit X files etc
<eyequeue> waseem:  ls -l
<Myrtti> well, what do you know
<eyequeue> waseem:  ls -l /dev/ttySx
<punkass> Myrtti: :)
<waseem> ls: /dev/ttySx: No such file or directory
<punkass> waseem: x is supposted to be a number
<eyequeue> waseem:  ls -l /dev/ttyS*, x is probably not literal
<thr1ce> lol
<NateDogg> punkass>> ill give that i try
<thr1ce> ls -l /dev | grep tty
<thr1ce> er...
<waseem> eyequeue: so should i just put an asterisk?
<NateDogg> punkass> im reinstalling Ubuntu again now
<thr1ce> ls -l /dev/* | grep -i tty
<eyequeue> wacko_-:  sure, if you know know if it's 0 1 2 etc
<waseem> thrice: is that for me?
<thr1ce> sure
<eyequeue> waseem:  ^^
<punkass> NateDogg: is it doing it on install or on boot up after install?
<thr1ce> find your tty
<waseem> there a tons of them, which one should be my tty?
<NateDogg> punkass>> after install... i would say it's an X server issue...
<punkass> ah ok
<waseem> eyequeue: what do i do?
<NateDogg> punkass:: coping files now.. shoudlnt take too long...
<waseem> thrice: do you have any ideas on what i can do?
<dotrig> how i install scons.deb etc?
<delltony> anyone here use proftpd and don't mind helping me get it working?
<dotrig> when i aldrrey have a deb file
<punkass> dotrig: if you just want to install that deb, do: sudo dpkg -i scons.deb
<HardKase> still installing
<HardKase> :)
<HardKase> hasn't blown up yet
<eyequeue> waseem:  what is the device?
<waseem> TI 89 Titanium, im connecting it through a USB port
<eyequeue> waseem:  ls -l /dev/modem, if it is your modem, for example, and see which tty it points to
<waseem> should my calculator be connected at all times?
<waseem> ls: /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<eyequeue> no idea, but i would guess no
<hayden> hi people
<waseem> eyequeue: nothing was detected
<punkass> waseem: is there linux drivers for your calculator?
<waseem> punkass: i did not set up any
<eyequeue> waseem:  you don't want a modem there, you want something usb, but i don't know what.  modem was just an example
<punkass> well when you run it on windows did you have to install drivers?
<hayden> does anyone know how to make an icon appear on the desktop when i mount an smb share?
<dazed> wassup all
<waseem> punkass: i use the TI connect software and it automatically detects the hardware
<punkass> hayden: its a setting in Gconf
<Quarupt> Can anyone help me setup a fileserver?
<waseem> other than that, i dont do anything to detect the calculator
<punkass> yes but there is no TI connect for linux?
<waseem> im using tilp
<punkass> ah ok
<waseem> and its giving me an error message, and on the faq it told me to check the node permission
<waseem> A: Check nodes permissions (/dev/ttySx).
<HardKase> ding! installation complete!
<hayden> punkass, what and where is gconf? (mind my noobness)
<HardKase> wow
<eyequeue> waseem:  fwiw, /dev/ttyS0 is a serial port
<HardKase> pretty login screen
<dash> dazed: whoa hey! i am not the only ubuntu user in birmingham
<dash> dazed: hi
<HardKase> ok
<HardKase> im in
<HardKase> now what do i do ...
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<waseem> eyequeue: so what do i do?
<eyequeue> waseem:  i don't know, just wanted to give you that background, in case it later proves helpful
<HardKase> ok
<HardKase> quick question
<HardKase> how do i use the gui ?
<punkass> hayden: System Tools > Config Editor > apps > nautilus > desktop > check volumes_visible
<HardKase> its a foot in the corner
<HardKase> but nothing i click on seems to work
<HardKase> oh wait
<HardKase> it doesn't seem to detect my laptop tap
<HardKase> my bad
<waseem> eyequeue: oh ok, well do you know how i can check the nodes permissions, or set up the driver or anything to have the software detect my calc?
<punkass> ls -al /dev/ttyS0
<punkass> will show you the permissions
<waseem> crw-rw----  1 root dialout 4, 64 2005-03-07 06:20 /dev/ttyS0
<woodwizzle> wow I must say, my first impression with hoary is amazing!
<dazed> dash: hey...im actually in jacksonville
<eyequeue> waseem:  i don't have the info to help you preceisely, but if you wanted the perms for ttyS0, ls -l /dev/ttyS0
<punkass> waseem: are you running tilp as root?
<dash> dazed: hah. the last guy i talked to with a bhm.bellsouth.net address was in gadsden :)
<waseem> punkass: no
<punkass> try that...might be worth a shot
<punkass> sudo tilp
<woodwizzle> so far everything works outta the box, or with just a few upgrades in the beautiful synaptic package manager
<dazed> hahah what u doing out in bham u in school>
<punkass> or whatever the command is
<dash> dazed: no
<dash> dazed: i am just living here ;)
<punkass> woodwizzle: yeah its pretty slick eh
<dazed> dash: ahhh ... thats cool i got some friends at birmingham southern is why i ask
* dash nods
<delltony> anyone here use proftpd and don't mind helping me get it working? for some reason its listening on port 21 and the ports are forwarded but i can't connect :(
<HardKase> ok. this is on a laptop. is there a application i can use to check current battery charge ?
<woodwizzle> punkass: pretty much convinced me to drop just about every other distro I've tried
<dash> proftpd is a great tool for letting complete strangers fill up your hard drive
<punkass> woodwizzle: yeah i felt the same way
<punkass> HardKase: there should be an applet you can add for it
<hayden> punkass, volumes_visible was checked and they still don't show up :?
<delltony> apt-get install battery-stats
<punkass> hayden: hmmm are you sure they are mounted?
<hayden> yea
<punkass> hoary or warty?
<hayden> warty
<punkass> not sure then
<hayden> hmm ok
<hayden> is there a special way u need to mount them or should they just work
<waseem> punkass: it wont show me the same files that i want to transfer
<Quarupt> PLZ, there must be an easy way to set up a file server
<hayden> Quarupt, what do u mean file server?
<Quarupt> ftpd
<punkass> waseem: but running as root got you farther?
<punkass> Quarupt: cant you just apt-get proftpd or wsftp or something
<Quarupt> yea i have one
<Quarupt> but no clue howto set it up
<HardKase> oh cool. it already has open office installed
<Hell-Razor> anybody here have the new cedega?
<HardKase> thats good. cause i know sweet fuck ALL about installing proggies on linux
<waseem> punkass: no
<Quarupt> which ftp is the easiest to configure for a newb?
<punkass> Quarupt: well i think apt usually sets most of it up for you and starts it running
<hayden> Quarupt, http://www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/ftp-server.htm#_Toc92808792
<punkass> not sure..ftp is evil and weak :)
<woodwizzle> does hoary have inotify?
<Echylo> if I would type sudo apt-get distupgrade && shutdown now would it shutdown after upgrading?
<Jerub> nope
<thr1ce> shutdown?
<Jerub> shutdown would be run as the current user.
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> sudo -s
<Jerub> I would type:
<Jerub> sudo su
<Jerub> apt-get dist-upgrade && shutdown
<punkass> woodwizzle: from the forums: "- Let's remove the bit about inotify, since it is quite likely that we will
<punkass> be disabling it per default in Hoary due to stability issues"
<thr1ce> change it to sudo shutdown -h now
<dazed> yeah i always wondered whats the easiest way to upgrade distro
<Hell-Razor> anybody here have the new cedega?
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> so
<Echylo> sudo -s
<Echylo> apt-get dist-upgrade && shutdown -h now
<Echylo> ?
<woodwizzle> punkass: Ah, bummer. I still havn't gotten to try the new beagle yet
<Jerub> oh, 'halt'
<HardKase> ummm
<HardKase> man
<punkass> woodwizzle: but at least it says: "by default" so hopefully we can add it later
<HardKase> yay! i changed the time.
<woodwizzle> hmm, yelp keeps crashing on me. I wonder if this is a hoary problem or a gnome 2.9 problem
<Echy|School> hopes it shutdown
<Echy|School> or my mom will be mad
<Echy|School> :P
<punkass> woodwizzle: i thought the lastest beagle didnt rely on inotify anymore?
<dazed> so apt-get dist-upgrade is how to upgrade ubuntu?
<woodwizzle> punkass: no, but its not really all that impressive without it.
<Echy|School> no
<thr1ce> apt-get update first
<punkass> ah i see
<thr1ce> update will update the list and compare with what you've got
<Echy|School> dazed, first you have to change every entry in /etc/apt/sources.list warty => hoary
<Echy|School> then apt-get update
<Echy|School> then dist-upgrade
<dazed> is hoary better than warty?
<Hell-Razor> anybody here have the new cedega?
<waseem> ticables:     node /dev/tiser0: does not exists
<waseem> how do i create that/
<waseem> ?
<thr1ce> how well does hoary get rid of xfree86 and replace with xorg?
<bwlang> dazed: better if you want to be on the bleeding edge... otherwise not better
<blizah> how do you change your resolution in ubuntu?
<punkass> Hell-Razor: i am guessing that since no one answered, probably not ;)
<thr1ce> blizah, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blizah> k
<blizah> tnx
<Hell-Razor> punkass: figures
<bwlang> thr1ce: i didn't try an upgrade... but xorg works better for me that xfree86 (dynamic clocks support)
<thr1ce> and restart X
<HardKase> yeah! i made MAry_Jones.letter
<HardKase> i am a 1337 h4x0r now
<thr1ce> bwlang, yes, i love x.org
<dazed> so will it pay to get hoary or keep warty?
<thr1ce> just curious how well the upgrade works
<waseem> here is the error: node /dev/tiser0: does not exists, how can i create that node?
<bwlang> blizah: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or XF86Config.conf
<punkass> thr1ce: the upgrade is pretty smooth, I had no problems
<bwlang> dazed: keep warty until hoary is released
<dazed> ok
<thr1ce> well...how efficient, i suppose is a better word
<thr1ce> automated updating scares me (i'm a slackware user remember....)
<Jerub> thr1ce: oh.
<blizah> bwland, i have no xorg.cfg file in x11
<Jerub> thr1ce: okay, put it this way, I've been doing automated upgrades with debian for 4 years. I very seldom had any problems at all.
<thr1ce> xorg.conf
<punkass> hehe..well i dunno..i changed my sources file, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, said yes to a pile of new files...waited..rebooted and i had a new hoary system
<thr1ce> or xfree86.conf for warty
<punkass> xorg.conf
<blizah> ah k
<Jerub> thr1ce: and I've not had any with doing dist-upgrade on ubuntu.
<punkass> xorg.conf is what you get in hoary
<thr1ce> blizah, ls -l /etc/X11/* | grep x*.conf
<thr1ce> should find it
<thr1ce> unless i'm newb
* thr1ce is on winxp, with his slack box 500 miles north at college
<punkass> waseem, if i had to guess its looking on a serial port but should be looking on a usb port
<blizah> stephen@linux:/etc/X11 $ ls -l /etc/X11/* | grep x*.conf
<blizah> -rw-------    1 root     root          771 2005-03-03 15:22 /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<blizah> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1711 2004-11-17 08:27 config
<blizah> /etc/X11/sysconfig:
<blizah> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root         7621 2004-11-17 08:27 README.config
<blizah> stephen@linux:/etc/X11 $
<waseem> when the uhci_hcd module detects a connect on USB, how do i bind that to a readable device node
<blizah> im not seeing either xorg nor xfree86
<thr1ce> um....
<punkass> blizah: try  X*.conf at the end
<thr1ce> run updatedb
<thr1ce> as root
<punkass> it should be XF86config-4 if you are on warty
<blizah> ah ok
<thr1ce> yeah
<blizah> got that one :D
<crimsun> waseem: you need to do that manually?
<waseem> crimsun, i guess, its not doing it automatically
<punkass> ah crimsun is a smart guy...he knows the answers to all ;)
<Hell-Razor> hey guys how would i install a .deb package?
<thr1ce> man...if I had confirmation that ATI 3d drivers worked with 2.6.11, i'd switch instantly
<punkass> Hell-Razor: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<lool> Hell-Razor: dpkg -i
<Hell-Razor> lool, punkass, ty
<lool> Hell-Razor: most Debian packages are distributed via APT repositories, that you can configure in your /etc/apt/sources.list though
<Hell-Razor> lool, is point2play?
<lool> no idea
<StoffBox-Steve> no
<thr1ce> no
<Hell-Razor> didnt think so
<thr1ce> that's a commercial product
<thr1ce> you have to pay for that
<thr1ce> with cedega
<Hell-Razor> yea, pay...alright
<StoffBox-Steve> p2p is non-free, there is no package in any respo
<thr1ce> ...
<thr1ce> Hell-Razor, wanna bet?
<Burgundavia> thr1ce: they do
<thr1ce> i know
<thr1ce> i thought he didnt' believe me
<punkass> i thought you could get cedega from cvs and build it yourself?
<calamari> hi
<StoffBox-Steve> cedega yes but for p2p you need an account :)
<punkass> ah
<blizah> is the first resolution setting in that stream of resolution types the one im on?
<punkass> yes
<bob2> punkass: yes, but if you make it easy for other people to do that, transgaming will beat you up
<StoffBox-Steve> so bye all, have to work now.
<punkass> bob2: hehe i bet
<blizah> k
<blizah> any of you guys play counterstrike under cedega?
<punkass> blizah: you should see Depth set (usually) to 16 or 24 then the list of resolutions below that number is where your at
<NateDogg> punkass:: the Crtl-Alt-F4 worked to take me to the prompt....
<punkass> NateDogg: i am waiting for a ..but
<NateDogg> punkass:: LMAO... what is the Xserver config command?
<punkass> you on hoary or warty?
<NateDogg> i have noidea
<punkass> lol
<punkass> did you download the cd?
<NateDogg> this is my first exposure to Ubundu
<NateDogg> no... it came on PC authority
<punkass> ok its probably warty then
<NateDogg> see i cant even spell it correct
<punkass> /etc/X11/XF86config-4 is the file you want
<punkass> lol
<NateDogg> found the file... do i try to run it? or edit it?
<punkass> its just a text file so edit it
<NateDogg> opened with vim
<_4strO> gedit would be easyer
<punkass> he has no desktop :)
<_4strO> except if u are familary with vim
<_4strO> ha :p
<_4strO> sorry :p
<NateDogg> LOL..
<NateDogg> not overly familiar.. unless there is a better console editor that come with
<punkass> i think there is nano...but i have never used it
<_4strO> yep
<_4strO> or editor
<punkass> hehe editor is nano
<_4strO> ^^
<NateDogg> everything in the file looks correct to me... any ideas on what to be looking for... it's detected the video card S3 trio 32/64
<_4strO> NateDogg> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<_4strO> if its possible
<NateDogg> how big is xorg?
<punkass> what is it doing again?
<punkass> big if you are on dialup, you will cry
<_4strO> sure
<NateDogg> id better start crying then...
<crimsun> 65 MB at least
<paulproteus> nano
<punkass> what was your comp doing wrong again?
<waseem> agh why does linux always have to have problems??
<waseem> i just want to connect a stupid calculator to my computer
<jeff_> hey guys. how can i compile a microsoft visual c++ program under linux
<punkass> because no companies make good or any drivers for linux
<NateDogg> the screen in the virutal PC when X starts goes screwed... all out of shape looks like crap interlacing basicaly unreadable
<_4strO> so try dpkg-reconfigure xf86 ...
<_4strO> never remember the exact name :/
<calamari> is there a good program to delete duplicate files from a directory?  I'm coverting windoiws icons and there are tons of duplicates
<crimsun> jeff_: use g++ to compile the source code
<helloyo> has anyone here installed the OOo beta?
<punkass> what is the driver set to?
<punkass> helloyo, yes...its very nice
<helloyo> punkass, just wondering, since its rpm will alien work?
<crimsun> helloyo: are you running hoary?
<punkass> oh hoary reps have it already
<helloyo> crimsun, nope, warty
<_4strO> NateDogg> i don't know
<_4strO> look on the virtual machine doc
<punkass> NateDogg: what is the driver set to?
<NateDogg> _4strO:: HA.. there is nothing about that... int eh doc
<HardKase> whoever told me to google rute. i love you. i love the information in that.
<HardKase> hmmm
<NateDogg> in the config file it showed the S3 tri 32/64... and that is what virtual PC emulates
<HardKase> takes almost as long as xp to boot :/
<jeff_> crimsun: there are a few .c files
<jeff_> and some headers
<jeff_> how can i get them all to compile
<NateDogg> punkass:: if you run MSN messenger i could application share the virutal PC window with you.
<crimsun> jeff_: is there a Makefile?
<punkass> NateDogg..there is a full howto on ubuntus site for virtualPC
<jeff_> no
<crimsun> jeff_: then you'll have to use gcc
<punkass> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.0656256783
<Myrtti> I just tried bitlbee
<HardKase> ok] 
<helloyo> is anyone here running OOo beta under warty?
<Myrtti> wow
<HardKase> how do i get ubuntu to play divx's, xvids, mp3s, and dvds ?
<crimsun> /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jeff_> right, but how do i compile them all into one executibal. like i said the instrustions say load the project file for microsoft visual stuido
<helloyo> HardKase, www.ubuntuguide.org, and install totem-xine
<HardKase> is that a directory ?
<NateDogg> punkass:: really i couldnt find that before.. ill have a look at it now
<crimsun> jeff_: if the source code wasn't designed to be portable, then you're going to have to modify it as necessary
<punkass> heh no prob..i actually found it through google :)
<HardKase> ill charge my lappy and look at it later
<_4strO> ubuntu-calendar-march <-- how can i use it ?
<HardKase> i can mkdir and ls like a pro now
<HardKase> i can cp and mv too
<punkass> you are 133t
<punkass> ;)
<HardKase> haha
<crimsun> jeff_: one rudimentary method is to compile each .c separately, then link them all together into one executable along with any referenced libraries
<HardKase> its not as forigen as it originally looks
<HardKase> i can pick up one or two similarities with dos, and that makes me comfortable
<jeff_> this is going to be quite the task
<punkass> NateDogg: looks like step #6 should fix you up.
<_4strO> ubuntu-calendar-march plz
<_4strO> ubuntu-calendar-march <-- how can i use it plz ?
<Myrtti> just put the wallpaper on your desktop
<crimsun> _4strO: secondary-click on the desktop, choose Change Desktop Background, and select the March background
<Myrtti> that's it :->
<_4strO> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<_4strO> kk
<_4strO> thx
<_4strO> :p
<_4strO> too easy :p
<_4strO> i was try calendar in terminal :p
<Hell-Razor> so far ubuntu is the shit
<punkass> ding-ding
<Hell-Razor> lol
<punkass> hehe
<Hell-Razor> i kind of miss gentoo though
<Myrtti> what's stopping you then
<Myrtti> if Ubuntu is teh shit, why whine. Switch to gentoo.
<Hell-Razor> wanted to try a diff distro
<punkass> hehe..i went though the install a couple o times and that was enough for me..back to my happy apt-get
<delltony> what is a really simple ftpserver for ubuntu?
<Hell-Razor> punkass, the gentoo install? i got it on my first try, although it took me about 4 days
<punkass> haha
<helloyo> can i apt-get into warty?
<Hell-Razor> whats the difference between the warty and harty install?
<punkass> hoary is what is coming out in april
<Myrtti> warty and hoary, you mean?
<punkass> its development right now so its not as stable (tho it is most of the time)
<Hell-Razor> ooh yes
<Hell-Razor> hoary
<Hell-Razor> whatever
<Hell-Razor> what is the difference?
<crimsun> it's fairly stable - preview release is Wednesday (tomorrow)
<punkass> whoa really? cool
<delltony> xfree and xorg
<delltony> thats the big difference
<punkass> just install array6 on amd64..worked like a charm
<Hell-Razor> ...
<Hell-Razor> punkass, i use amd64 also
<punkass> and the new gnome
<Myrtti> warty is stable. It's freezed, like Debians stable
* Hell-Razor giggles
<Myrtti> hoary is the current development version, which will be replaced by ... when it's freezen
<crimsun> (replaced by Hoary+1)
<shock> lol
<Hell-Razor> lol
<Myrtti> I think it already has a name, I just can't remember it
<Hell-Razor> horay ++ you mean
<punkass> grumpy or something?
<Agrajag> grumpy groundhog
<Myrtti> prolly yes
<punkass> Hell-Razor: here is a list of hoary goals: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<Agrajag> they're gonna run out of hogs pretty soon
<azriel0184> where do you guys come up with these names?
<calamari> thanks "fdupes" for deleting all those duplicate files :)
<bradg> Agrajag, After grumpy is perky penguin.
* Hell-Razor is thinkin the same bloody thing
<NateDogg> punkass:: worked... thanks for that.. dont know why i couldnt find it my self... tried google and the ubuntu website
<punkass> NateDogg: good stuff...no worries
<delltony> can someone tell me what a good ftp server to use with ubuntu is please?
<crimsun> delltony: vsftpd
<Myrtti> what about Debian potato, or Debian woody, or Debian sarge
<Myrtti> those names suck too
<delltony> aww thats the name of it i was trying to think of it couldn't remember thanks
<crimsun> toy story characters' names "suck"?
<crimsun> ;-P
<Myrtti> crimsun: the same as Ubuntus names
<punkass> delltony: there is wu-ftpd or proftpd too
<Myrtti> does it really matter?
<crimsun> Myrtti: nope
<Myrtti> what's the difference
<Myrtti> indeed
<delltony> well proftdp didn't like me
<Myrtti> next issue
<delltony> i couldn't get it to let me in
<punkass> well vsftpd sounds pretty good as far as ftp goes
<delltony> well is there a config file for it somewhere
<delltony> so i can setup the dir?
<crimsun> delltony: proftpd won't by default. It forces you to read the documntation.
<crimsun> documentation^
<delltony> crimsun, thanks for that ;)
<delltony> i did read the manual
<delltony> and i set up the config
<crimsun> delltony: I meant the READMEs in /usr/share/doc/proftpd/
<punkass> crimsun: do you know the stats on openoffice beta/2.0 for 64bit in ubuntu?
<crimsun> punkass: I'm afraid I don't, sorry
<punkass> i noticed there are a few files there
<punkass> ok thanks
<delltony> well i used the sample anonymous config on its wiki page
<delltony> it listens but i can't seem to login
<Hell-Razor> delltony, lol it listens but i cant login
<Hell-Razor> ha
<Hell-Razor> thats kinf od funny
<Hell-Razor> kind of
<delltony> well the port is listening
<delltony> but i can't login to it
<Hell-Razor> sux
<delltony> don't see where that is funny but ok
<Hell-Razor> well im just really tired
<Hell-Razor> wtf
<Hell-Razor> how do i get xmms to paly an mp3
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: choose an mp3 for xmms to play. Make sure the output plugin is set to esound.
<Hell-Razor> it wont even add it to the list
<jjpmr52> sa
<jjpmr52> can someone help me
<Myrtti> not if you don't tell what the problem is
<jjpmr52> when i write i can't seee what i'm writing in X chat
<jjpmr52> but i can read after that i've done enter
<johnnybezak> jjmpr52: its probably a colours issue
<johnnybezak> jjmpr52:
<andreas> G` morning
<Hell-Razor> howcome apt-get doesnt have xmms-mp3
<Hell-Razor> cause thats what im missing
<Myrtti> Hell-Razor: because mp3 is a closed format
<Myrtti> add a debian repository, then search
<Myrtti> you'll prolly find it then
<Hell-Razor> how do i add a debian repo
<Myrtti> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> xmms-mp3?
<andreas> open a term
<crimsun> why would you need that?
<andreas> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Myrtti> I'm off to shower
<Myrtti> -->
<Myrtti> \o/ andreas!
<andreas> In the bottem insert this: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<andreas> save and go to term
<andreas> sudo apt-get update
<punkass> apt-get install xmms-mad
<punkass> should already be in ubuntu
<andreas> sudo apt-get install xmms
<punkass> but you have to enable 'universe' in the repository list
<andreas> xmms isn`t in hoary
<punkass> i dont think he is in hoary
<crimsun> um, xmms is in main
<Hell-Razor> no i dont have hoary
<crimsun> both warty and hoary
<Hell-Razor> and i already have xmms
<Hell-Razor> just not the mp3 plugin
<punkass> Hell-Razor: you just need xmms-mad
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: sure you do: dpkg -L xmms|grep mpg
<Hell-Razor> /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so
<Hell-Razor> that mad did it
<Hell-Razor> ty guys
<punkass> np
<soleblaze> how do you edit the applications menu under gnome 2.9?
<crimsun> 2.9? You don't.
<crimsun> You can add .desktop files, however.
<punkass> to here /usr/share/applications
<GhostFreeman> How do you change the default display font in Firefox?
<soleblaze> err, who thought of that idea
<soleblaze> are you going to be able to in 2.10?
<punkass> crimsun: is there something being added to hoary before the release for that?
<crimsun> punkass: no
<andreas> bugfixes
<punkass> hmm might have to warm up my python skills and create something :)
<crimsun> go for it
<punkass> skills...who am i kidding lol
<andreas> Well... huys and dolls
<andreas> guys that was
<soleblaze> crimsun: you know why they changed it so you can't edit it?
<andreas> Can anyone help me change the splash screen?
<punkass> tho i have already created a glade interface for it...but thats the easy part
<Quarupt> what are some of the ftp packages ?
<punkass> vsftpd
<punkass> thast what you need
<crimsun> soleblaze: it's probably more fruitful to search the history of the gnome-menus module
<Quarupt> punkass, Will is set itself up? how to create accounts, and tell it what directories?
<punkass> Quarupt: sorry never set it up before
<Quarupt> lol great
<andreas> what are you talking about?
<punkass> i do everything through sftp
<Quarupt> sftp?
<Quarupt> how do i use it?
<punkass> its part of ssh
<Quarupt> oh
<Quarupt> i just wanna set up an account i can use from work
<punkass> so you just log in with your regular user name etc
<Quarupt> so i have personal file storage there
<punkass> then you have access to all your files in your home directory etc
<Quarupt> ok
<punkass> and its waaay more secure than ftp
<Quarupt> yea but ya have to do all that wget and uploading can be difficult
<Quarupt> oh i know the problem, i cant use telnet or a ssh client at work
<Quarupt> just http
<Quarupt> this is why i wanted to use ftp
<punkass> how come? do they block ports?
<Quarupt> No, just againts the rules
<punkass> ah
<Quarupt> and my boss is constatly over my shoulder
<Quarupt> its a shared workstation
<punkass> well then vsftp would be good...
<punkass> ah
<Quarupt> How can i setup an account?
<punkass> i understand the no telnet rule but ssh is pretty secure
<punkass> i dunno...apt-get it then read the docs
<onkarshinde> When is next release scheduled?
<crimsun> april
<Quarupt> maybe theres a way to set up a vnc server so i can use the java applet online to connect to my comp at work
<gma> I can't find tomboy packages for warty, but I used to have 'em. Has the getsweeea repo dropped 'em?
<onkarshinde> crimsun: thanks.
<punkass> yeah but how do you transfer your files across?
<Quarupt> good question
<Quarupt> maybe there is a web client for shh somewhere
<TTilus> Quarupt: can't install nothing on your "remote" computer (at work)?
<punkass> Quarupt: i just install vsftp, and with out doing anything i can goto ftp://localhost and its there
<Quarupt> punkass, mine hangs on beginning ftp transaction
<TTilus> Quarupt: if you can get vnc connection, do you _need_ to transfer files
<lool> what's the simplest way of getting the gnome-desktop-environment in Ubuntu?  tasksel?
<viper12> lool........???ubuntu uses the gnome desktop by default.
<lool> viper12: I've just dchroot'ed a new environment, so only the base pacakges are installed
<viper12> use apt then.
<lool> I'd like to go to the point where I have a "standard hoary", but I've no clue where the default list of packages is
<virtuald> get ubuntu-desktop
<lool> viper12: sure, on gnome-desktop-environment?
<punkass> apt-get install ubut....what he said :)
<lool> ah ubuntu-desktop
<viper12> nods
<viper12> i was referring to the method of "getting" not the actual package. lol
<Hell-Razor> howcome i cannot install transcode guys?
<Hell-Razor> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Hell-Razor>   transcode: Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<Hell-Razor>              Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<Hell-Razor> does make any sense
<viper12> just dinking around with xfce right now.........pretty sweet lil' gui for older boxes imho
<lool> Hell-Razor: where did you get transcode?
<Hell-Razor> lool: apt-get install transcode
<lool> Hell-Razor: W: Unable to locate package transcode
<viper12> i think he was askin' which repos you needed to add to sources.
<lool> Hell-Razor: get the videolan repo
<Hell-Razor> hrm
<Hell-Razor> which one is that
<Hell-Razor> i just isntalled ubuntu last night
<lool> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<punkass> Quarupt: ok so i made a couple changes to the conf file now i have no anon login and use my username and password to login
<Quarupt> whcih one?
<punkass> vsftpd
<Quarupt> can ya login via browser?
<punkass> i just logged in via gftp..let me try browser
<Hell-Razor>   transcode: Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<Hell-Razor>              Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<Hell-Razor> E: Broken packages
<Hell-Razor> sigh
<lool> Hell-Razor: again, where did you get trasncode? from Marillat's repo?
<punkass> Quarupt: yup firefox asks for username and password
<Hell-Razor> imn trying to
<Hell-Razor> i dont have it
<Quarupt> ok
<Hell-Razor> lool, im trying to apt-get it...i do not have it yet
<lool> Hell-Razor: yeah, but you're trying to get it from Marillat's repository?
<Myrtti> did you do that sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Hell-Razor> lool, i believe
<lool> Hell-Razor: 'cause I strongly recommend you avoid using it
<Hell-Razor> lool, whys that
<lool> it's completely messed up, and unofficial
<Hell-Razor> well
<Hell-Razor> i need to get growisofs
<Hell-Razor> bad
<punkass> crimsun:ping
<Quarupt> punkass, ok im gunna install it from synaptic, and edit the conf, or try anyways
<punkass> ok..well it worked for me
<crimsun> punkass: pong
<Quarupt> wheres the conf?
<punkass> crimsun: i just noticed that sudo touch afile makes the owner root and the group staff...is the staff part something new to hoary?
<crimsun> not that I know of. What's pwd?
<punkass> hmm
<Quarupt> punkass, wheres the conf?
<punkass> well i did a sudo touch in the home dir and it made it group staff
<HardKase> ok
<punkass> but if i do a sudo touch in my own home dir then it makes it root:root
<HardKase> my default ubuntu install has the totem movie player
<punkass> Quarupt: /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Quarupt> thx
<Quarupt> how do i rehash it?
<punkass> ?
<Hell-Razor> does anybody here know what growisofs comes from? what package?
<punkass> crimsun: well i did a sudo touch in the home dir and it made it root:staff
<punkass> crimsun: but if i do a sudo touch in my own home dir then it makes it root:root
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: dvd+rw-tools
<joh_> is there any way in a debian system to see which package a file comes from?
<Hell-Razor> crimsun: i have that installed but yet i do now have a groisofs
<crimsun> joh_: dpkg -S, dlocate, apt-file, ...
<joh_> crimsun, hehe, OK :*)
<crimsun> punkass: that makes sense:
<crimsun> punkass: ls -l /
<crimsun> drwxrwsr-x   13 root staff  4096 Mar  7 05:31 home
<punkass> haha sorry...you are right..must be gettin sleepy
<punkass> thanks
<crimsun> np
<Quarupt> punkass, is it setup be default as a dameon?
<punkass> yes i believe so
<Quarupt> so its allready running? is it port 20 or 21?
<punkass> 21
<punkass> in your browser just goto ftp://localhost
<punkass> or ftp://127.0.0.1
<Quarupt> I know but i need to setup port forwarding on my router
<Quarupt> so what port?
<punkass> it says right in the config file
<Hell-Razor> does anybody here use dvd backup
<Quarupt> so its 20 okay
<Quarupt> and it didnt ask for a log on when i used my browser to connect?
<punkass> Quarupt: its port 21
<Quarupt> oh ok
<Quarupt> why didnt it want a logon when i connected?
<punkass> i guess that port in the config is not the listening port
<Quarupt> and i cant go anywhere lol
<Quarupt> grr
<punkass> because by default it is set for no local and only anonymous access
<Quarupt> oh
<punkass> set this: anonymous_enable=NO
<Quarupt> the conf says comment this out to allow anon access?
<punkass> and this: local_enable=YES
<punkass> then you will have no anon access and it will ask you for username and password
<Quarupt> okay
<punkass> and dont forget to do: /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Quarupt> i made the changes
<punkass> after the changes
<Quarupt> thats what i meant when i asked howto rehash
<Quarupt> cool
<punkass> ah
<Quarupt> grr, it still doesnt come up with a login prompt?
<Quarupt> wanna take a look at my conf
<Quarupt> ill paste it in #flood
<punkass> well those are the only two lines i edited ...i left all the rest default
<Quarupt> are ya there
<Quarupt> im gunna paste
<punkass> well i just said that those two lines are the only lines i changed
<punkass> join #flood
<punkass> oops
<Quarupt> please just look for me
<punkass> Quarupt: haha yours asked me for a login
<punkass> so its working
<punkass> i just went there with firefox
<punkass> 530 Login incorrect...:)
<Gillisadick> heya
<HardKase> still gotta fix that
<HardKase> well
<Quarupt> then why dont i get a login when i try?
<HardKase> i have the basic commands under control
<Quarupt> ya same with me
<Quarupt> I think firefox is trying to login anon
<Quarupt> must be somewhere to change it in prefs
<HardKase> is there some way of copying files from a windows machine to a linux machine ?
<fab31> hi ! :)
<punkass> Quarupt: yeah maybe..but it seems to be working
<HardKase> i suppose i could set up an ftp accross the network or something
<GNAM> hi, i'm newbie of gcc
<GNAM> how can I configure search path?
<GNAM> for libraries
<fab31> -L
<punkass> HardKase: you could just make a share on the windows machine
<GNAM> is there a configuration file?
<punkass> and Ubuntu should be able to see it
<fab31> GNAM: -L <path> for libs, -I <path> for includes
<fab31> GNAM: no config file, it's a compiler =)
<GNAM> ok thanks
<GNAM> i need a .bat file ;)
<fab31> erg
<fab31> you can use
<fab31> CFLAGS and LDFLAGS
<fab31> export CFLAGS=-I/some/path
<HardKase> punkass - i have a share on the windows machine
<fab31> or LDFLAS=-L...
<HardKase> ie .. the one im talking to you on now
<Quarupt> punkass, ok i used different browser got a prompt, and then it sais could not open dir?
<Quarupt> could not enter folder?
<fab31> how can I get it working ? I want to install the debian package "gaphor"
<fab31> Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<fab31> how can I force it ?
<Quarupt> -f
<punkass> Quarupt: i dunno..ya got me..if you make a temp user i can try from my end..but other than that i am not sure
<punkass> HardKase: then ubuntu should be able to see it
<punkass> HardKasd: under Network Servers i believe
<fab31> Quarupt: apt-get -f install gapho
<fab31> do the same
<Quarupt> what is gapho?
<Quarupt> i dun want a client
<fab31> gaphor
<Quarupt> i need to do a web browser
<Quarupt> cause im setting it up to use it from work
<punkass> fab31: i got the same error..running the latest hoary release
<HardKase> how do i install SMB support ?
<esher> whats the ubuntu mp3 plugin to play mp3 ?
<fab31> punkass: no workaround ?
<punkass> esher: gstreamer0.8-mad
<esher> tnx
<punkass> np
<Quarupt> man, can it be this hard to setup ftp
<HardKase> ok
<punkass> Quarupt, if you make a temp user i will try to login
<Quarupt> oh ya i did
<punkass> fab31: sorry not that i know of
<HardKase> i need SMB support installed in order to run this on a windows network, is that correct ?
<punkass> HardKase: only if you want to share files on the linux machine i believe
<punkass> i have a fresh install of hoary here and i can see my windows machine
<HardKase> punkass - ok. so i should be able to see the windows machine fine ?
<HardKase> ok. where do i get SMB ?
<HardKase> i take it it doesn't Stand for Super Mario Brothers.
<HardKase> k
<HardKase> ill bbiab
<HardKase> whats a good linux irc client ?
<fab31> HardKase: irssi
<fab31> HardKase: or xchat maybe
<punkass> xchat
<punkass> HardKase: the main files are samba, smbfs, samba-client
<esher> are there any mplayer package ready for ubuntu ?
<punkass> esher: i believe there is but use synaptic search for anything you are curious about
<hyphen-> howdy folks
<xxenon> is root login disabled by default ?
<hyphen-> yes
<hyphen-> ive got a question for you guys
<xxenon> how to get rid of thaz ?
<xxenon> that*
<hyphen-> not sure if you can
<hyphen-> just use sudo
<hyphen-> itll act as root
<xxenon> I need to login in console
<punkass> and if you want root for a full terminal just do sudo -s
<xxenon> ok
<punkass> then you will be root till you close the terminal
<hyphen-> can anyone show me how to mount an undetected usb hd?
<mgedmin> what's holding up https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1753 (ugly X cursors)?
<HardKase> punkass - your right. i cant get my laptop onto the internet via my router. but i can see the other windows machines. i couldn't do that when i had xp on that machine. lol
<punkass> hehe
<mgedmin> oops, I meant https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6172
<HardKase> punkass - any suggestions for getting my linux machine to connect via the router ?
<punkass> wireless or wired?
<HardKase> the network is working, and the gateway is set
<HardKase> wired
<HardKase> same network as the other machines
<HardKase> i can see them
<HardKase> its just not going online
<punkass> ifconfig
<hyphen-> have you edited your resolv.conf?
<HardKase> resolv.conf ?
<hyphen-> yeah
<HardKase> whats ifconfig ?
<HardKase> wqhats resolv.conf ?
<hyphen-> run sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<punkass> its a command that will tell you your ip
<HardKase> or
<HardKase> i specified my ip
<punkass> ah ok
<HardKase> to one on the networks range
<raghu> HardKase: try pinging to some near by machine
<punkass> did you set your gateway as the ip of the router
<HardKase> raghu - its on the network. i can acess the other machines, and copy files accross
<HardKase> i just cant get onto the net via the router.
<raghu> HardKase: ok
<HardKase> punkass - indeed i did
<raghu> HardKase: try pinging to gaterway can you ping?
<punkass> do: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<HardKase> k
<HardKase> ill try that and brb
<HardKase> ill tryin pinging it too
<HardKase> bbiab
<hyphen-> anyone wanna help me mount a usb device?
<raghu> hyphen-: try dmesg|less to check weather it is beendetected
<punkass> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /the/mount/path
<punkass> and what raghu said
<hyphen-> k
<hyphen-> let me try that
<hyphen-> yeah, it's being detected
<hyphen->  /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0:
<hyphen-> Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<hyphen-> USB Mass Storage device found at 5
<hyphen-> and what should the mount path be?
<punkass> whatever you want
<hyphen-> ah
<punkass> you can make a directory in your home dir if you like
<punkass> or use /mnt/newdir
<punkass> or whatever
<prego> I cannot make firefox or epiphany show antialiased fonts everywhere unless I select "use these fonts always". For instance, slahsdot news header is not antialiades (while the news body is OK).
<prego> (I'm using hoary)
<hyphen-> it says the file system isn't supported by the kernel
<hyphen-> :(
<prego> Hoewever that setting is not fine since sans sites show serif-like :-((
<hyphen-> but it was working fine last night
<hyphen-> i tried all file systems, but it's a fat32
<prego> hyphen-, check it has not partitions
<punkass> you tried mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mount/pint
<hyphen-> oh, lemme try that.
<hyphen-> prego: i had trouble checking it in windows as well
<prego> hyphen-, does it mount as punkass says?
<hyphen-> no :/
<hyphen-> just tried
<hyphen-> just gives me a help list of the mount command
<prego> hyphen-, that is not correct. check the syntax... try either of these two lines:
<prego> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/pint
<prego> mount /dev/sda /mnt/pint
<prego> (assumming, /mnt/pint is the already created mount directory)
<punkass> hmm that -t vfat should have worked
<hyphen-> yeah, it says that i need to specify filetype
<hyphen-> but when i add the -t vfat it gives me the list
<prego> punkass, filesystem should have been detected
<hyphen-> and when i use another fs type it says the kernel doesnt support it
<xxenon> I added universe to get KDE, but KDE does not appear in GDM, any clue ?
<punkass> yes is should , but sometimes it doesnt
<hyphen-> yeah, i used this exact same usb drive last night
<hyphen-> i dont know what happened
<punkass> could have been like my wife and put it though the washing machine ;)
<hyphen-> lol
<hyphen-> i have some serious projects on there that i CANT lose
<punkass> lucky for me it still worked
<MyNameIsChris> I have given up and need help, I just replaced my 2ch speakers with 5.1ch on my ICH5R machine running Warty. How do I set them up?
<GNAM> how can i made a tilde character on linux? altgr+ ?
<prego> hyphen-, what about trying on another machine?
<punkass> shift + `
<hardkase_> hi
<hyphen-> prego: i've tried booting from winxp, didnt mount, and other winxp boxes as well
<hyphen-> it detects it, but doesn't assign it a letter
<hardkase_> i got my linux box on irc!
<hardkase_> it was dns settings
<prego> GNAM, (in my keyboard, altgr+4)
<hyphen-> i checked the disk properties in winxp and it said "unallocated" under it
<GNAM> uhm, i must config keyboard better
<hyphen-> but when i was using a shareware disc recovery tool it found all my files and folders
<punkass> hyphen: that is bad i believe :0
<hyphen-> nooooo!
<hyphen-> how can i fix it? :(
<punkass> well what happened with the recovery tool?
<hyphen-> it's shareware, they tried to charge me like $100 dollars
<GNAM> @[[] ] }}``~~~~~
<GNAM> wow found.
<prego> GNAM, lol
<hyphen-> but i'm trying to go all alternate routes, i don't want to blow money out of my ass for something i can fix myself...if possible
<punkass> ah i see
<hyphen-> what's it mean when the disk contents is unallocated?
<prego> hyphen-, I agree, but I can't help you any further :-(((
<hyphen-> poo, well thanks for trying man
<punkass> yeah its sounds like the partition table or something is hosed on the drive
<hyphen-> fuuuck
<pepsi> do you remember exactly how the partitions were setup?
<prego> hyphen-, it means probably that it cannot find a filesystem as much as linux can't also
<hyphen-> it was just one large partition
<hyphen-> fat32 partition
<punkass> and i dont know any freeware data recovery tools
<pepsi> so put it back
<pepsi> just dont format
<hyphen-> put what back?
<punkass> getdataback is a good one but its shareware too
<pepsi> the partition table
<hyphen-> how would i put the partition table back without having to repartition the drive?
<punkass> tho i know there is 'fixed' versions of it floating around the web
<hyphen-> ahh
<hyphen-> maybe i oughtta check some xdcc bots
<pepsi> you can repartition to your hearts content and nothing will happen
<pepsi> till you intialize one of the partitions
<hyphen-> so wait, i use a partition app to partition the drive, but don't partition the drive?
<hyphen-> i'm lost =/
<MyNameIsChris> '/. is fsked again
<MyNameIsChris> :'(
<pepsi> partition != initialize
<hyphen-> ooh
<MyNameIsChris> Fixed
<MyNameIsChris> Phew
<hyphen-> can someone recommend good partition software that i can get through apt?
<pepsi> whats wrong with fdisk
<hyphen-> dont like the interface too much :P
<punkass> gparted is gtk gui
<hyphen-> ah, ak
<hyphen-> brb folks
<hardkase_> punkass - thank you. i think i may finally have enough of a grasp of this linux thing to actually make it work :)
<punkass> hardkase_: no problem..glad yer havin fun
<ntoll> hi, PHP5 is going to be in hoary?
<hardkase_> im installing acrobat reader! im practicall 1337 now
<punkass> ntoll: so far i only see php4 in hoary..
<punkass> hardkase_: there is a new acrobat reader beta 7 out..its pretty nice..a lot nicer than 5.5
<punkass> hopefully adobe will release the full version soon
<Jerub> acrobat 6 works fine in wine
<Jerub> iirc
<Jerub> I used to use it instead of the dodgy native version
<punkass> yeah but the navtive 7 is pretty nice
<punkass> *native
<Jerub> punkass: but it doesn't run on linux does it?
<punkass> well adobe release a beta of 7 which was native to linux
<punkass> but the full release hasnt come out yet
<punkass> i got to try it and it was pretty slick
<cezar[] > hi guys, does ubuntu live cd have X and gaim on it ?
<punkass> pretty much the same as the windows 7 version
<punkass> yes
<cezar[] > or is there a contents list ?
<punkass> cezar[] : yes it does have both
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> how do i change my gdm theme?
<Amaranth> i have the one i want in /usr/share/gdm/themes already
<Amaranth> i just can't find the tool that lets me change that anymore in hoary
<punkass> System > Prefs > Theme
<Amaranth> yeah, i don't see anything about gdm in there
<prego> punkass, is that beta of acrobat 7 avaiable anywhere?
<Amaranth> i thought that's where it'd be too
<hyphen> okay, so how do i go about putting the partition info back into my hd?
<Amaranth> oh
<punkass> i tried looking for it and could not find it anywhere...i mean its the internet so it must be out there somewhere ;)
<Amaranth> System > Administration > Login Screen Setup
<Amaranth> bleh
<prego> punkass, is it still motif based?
<punkass> its not near as ugly as 5 from what i remember
<djp> can anybody here tell me how you read the email messages that are reported at the command line, for example after you apt-get? i sometimes get a message saying i have new mail in /var/mail/username or something along those lines.
<prego> djp, you can us the "mail" command or configure evolution to read local mail
<prego> use
<djp> prego: thanks
<prego> djp, mail command has a hard interface (at least at the beginning) so I would recommend you to configure evolution
<punkass> yes mail is a little raw
<prego> it is OK for advanced user (quick and so on), but for normal user ....
<punkass> hehe
<djp> prego: how would you configure evolution to read local mail?
<Quarupt> anyone know why all the sudden my inetd is listening on my ftp port?
<prego> djp, do you have evo already configured for extern mail?
<djp> prego: yes
<prego> djp, OK, then just edit mail preferences and add another account, (edit->preferences-> mail accounts->Add)
<prego> djp, and for that account, choose at "recieving email" Server Type->Local delivery
<prego> djp, you'll see that "configuration path" becomes /var/mail/user_name
<prego> djp, use sendmail for sending mail or even none for this account
<prego> djp, that should be enough.
<prego> djp, you may also create filter so the incomming email for this account is stored at a given floder
<prego> folder
<djp> prego: thanks. i will give that a go now...
<punkass> prego: is there a way to have evolution do seperate inboxs for each account sorta like thunderbird?
<prego> punkass, yes, using filters
<punkass> ah i see
<prego> punkass, however the default is not to do that
<punkass> yeah...i want to try evo but i am so used to TB that i found it awkward
<djp> prego: what should i enter for my email address?
<prego> djp, nothing unless you want to send email ;-) by now just user_name@localhost
<djp> prego: the reason i ask is that i cannot progress any further until that section is filled in. i will use the username@localhost for now then, right?
<prego> djp, that is fine
<prego> djp, you are right
<Treskewl> hello, anyone got some time to help me?
<djp> prego: thanks
<prego> Treskewl, no one, Just ask and pray
<prego> djp, np
<Treskewl> prego, lol
* Amaranth is in love with ClearLooks-Indubstrial
<prego> Treskewl, I have asked once and answared another one. However my question was lost in the hyperspace :-P/;-)
* punkass seconds that motion
<Treskewl> ok, here goes. Anyone know what this means: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,1)
<prego> Treskewl, wow
<Treskewl> prego, lol, I came home from work and rebooted my server and got that.. :/
<prego> Treskewl, which filesystem were you using?
<prego> Treskewl, also, try a live CD and see if you can mount the partition manually
<Treskewl> prego, i tried a live cd, and i tried to get into it but i dont know entirely what to do
<Amaranth> oh man, the animated progress bar in clearlooks 0.4 looks fantastic
<punkass> ding-ding!
<prego> Amaranth, not everyone likes it, but I agree
<punkass> i think it is subtle enough not to offend to many people
<VladDrac> 'llo
<VladDrac> does anyone if it's possible to disable tapping on a laptops touchpad? (Without any specific native drivers)
<VladDrac> and are there any good wireless tools for ubuntu for network selection?
<punkass> there is netapplet and someone else has just release one into the forums...i have yet to try it but it sounds pretty good
<zeedo> VladDrac: the tappign can be controlled in the X config file
<prego> Treskewl, just, for instance, with the CDlive, mkdir /mnt/hda1; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<VladDrac> zeedo do you happen to know which option?
<prego> Treskewl, sorry, you can browse the hard disk??
<punkass> ValdDrac: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18466&highlight=wireless
<VladDrac> cheers
<VladDrac> (kwifimanager isn't an option I just found out)
<Treskewl> prego, i just worked out how to do it and mounted the drive. I have full access now. Any ideas where to start?
<VladDrac> ah, gtk+python, what more could I want :)
<punkass> hehe..well that link has only been posted a couple o days so it may be buggy..but probably worth a shot
<prego> Treskewl, probably I'm wrong but it looks like the grub configuration is wrong so the machine wont start
<prego> Treskewl, I suggest you check the [---] /boot/grub/menu.lst from the mounted drive
<gsuveg> re
<punkass|zzzz> nite all
<gsuveg> anyone use vncserver ? i cant start it under hoary
<djp> prego: thanks for the help. working like a charm!
<prego> Treskewl, however you may probably need to do more advanced things like chrooting (and here I cannot help you since I don't know really how it works)
<prego> djp, ;-))
<hardkase_> hey
<hardkase_> im having some trouble with totem
<punkass|zzzz> gsuveg: something like vncserver -geometry 800x600 -depth 24
<hardkase_> it failed to create a gstreamer play object
<hardkase_>  updated all that
<hardkase_> :/
<punkass|zzzz> hardkase_: try gst-register-0.8
<hardkase_> gst register 0.8 ?
<hardkase_> how do i run that >
<punkass|zzzz> gst-register-0.8
<hardkase_> im basically copying commands outta the newbie guide :)
<punkass|zzzz> sudo gst-register-0.8
<punkass|zzzz> or sorry no sudo
<punkass|zzzz> just: gst-register-0.8
<hardkase_> ahah
<hardkase_> thanks man
<hardkase_> is it possible to mount virtual drives >
<hardkase_> ??
<punkass|zzzz> well when you create a virtual drive it is usually mounted i believe
<hardkase_> uhh. i mean virtual cd drives
<hardkase_> and that didn't work
<punkass|zzzz> oh
<punkass|zzzz> well i am not sure on both of those questions
<punkass|zzzz> it is 2:30am here..and i am very sleeepy
<VladDrac> 'tpconfig' sounds like something interesting to disable tapping..
<punkass|zzzz> i think you might be able to mount an iso image...(maybe)
<hardkase_> ahh well
<Quarupt> its 230 am here and i have had 2 oxycotins and im still stayn up
<punkass|zzzz> hehe
<prego> hardhase_, to mount an iso image: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/destiny
<hardkase_> haha
<hardkase_> well. its notquite working yet
<hardkase_> ill work on it some more tommorrow
<prego> hardkase_, provided the /mnt/desitny exists
<hardkase_> prego, ill look into it
<hardkase_> thanks for that
<Quarupt> is vmware free?
<jesuel> Nope
<Quarupt> grr
<jesuel> Vmware is a commercial product
<jesuel> and a not cheap one at that.
<Quarupt> do they have a trial or something?
<jesuel> I believe there is.
<jesuel> Or at least there was.
<coroner> my applications menu seems to crash alot, i havent installed any new programs since last reboot either. when i say crash i mean, the applications menu will expand but accessories, games etc wont open to show the files within? any idea why this happens?
<prego> Quarupt, Vmware is an excellent quality commercial product, thought
<jesuel> prego, aye it is good
<prego> coroner, perhaps something failed at config when last update
<coroner> it was working fine up until about 2 mins ago
<Quarupt> which vmware product do i need to run ubuntu64 from Ubuntu?
<prego> coroner, there is an dpkg option to config all unconfigured packages
<soulhack> How (if) do I enable ubuntu to play MP3's?
<jesuel> Quarupt, What are you trying to do anyhow?
<coroner> okay prego ill have a look for that cheers
<prego> Quarupt, you have a 64bit CPU, don't you?
<Quarupt> ya
<prego> coroner, also you may try if that happens with any other user
<jesuel> I have a 64bit cpu as well. I run hoary x86_64 for most stuff, but I have a few applications chroot'ed into a 32bit environment
<Quarupt> jesper, sounds like its complicated to do
<Quarupt> where can i get this Hoary x86_64 iso?
<prego> Quarupt, listen to jesuel. Eventhough vmware is good, the resulting performance is about 50% of the machine possibilities....
<jesuel> Quarupt, uh, array-6 has a 64bit iso
<Quarupt> what is array 6?
<jesuel> prego, vmware is actually very fast
<jesuel> prego, but im cheap :)
<chantry> how can I enable automatically dma on my cdrom at boot ? I have to launch /etc/init.d/hdparm after each reboot
<jesuel> array-6 is the hoary testing canidate that was released a few days ago
<prego> jesuel, I was sure that the performance was about a 50%
<Quarupt> ok so where can i dl the ISO?
<jesuel> Quarupt, Array 6 is released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/
<jesuel> what cpu do you have?
<Quarupt> AMD athlon 64 3200
<Quarupt> i think
<hardkase_> :)
<Quarupt> the one thats backwards compatible for 32
<jesuel> prego, shrug. I can tell. My cpu never goes above the 800mhz step in powernowd, even when im running gnome ;p
<hardkase_> yeah
<hardkase_> The Athlon 64 is backwards compatible
<chantry> hey can anyone help ?
<hardkase_> i think my fingers broken. hurts like fuck whenever i move it
<Burgundavia> All hoary users, can you click on the evolution icon on the taskbar and see if it spits up an error
<Quarupt> jesuel, iso should i grab?
<chantry> nobody have dma troubles ? I've problem on my 2 laptops, so there is something wrong I guess
<jesuel> Quarupt, It *IS* backwards  compatible. IE, you can run 64bit applications. Although you might want to download the i386 version. It runs a little better in my opinion and then if you require a 64 bit application you can chroot that.
<chantry> Burgundavia, it works here
<prego> Burgundavia, also works for me
<Quarupt> jesuel, i am running the i386 right now
<jesuel> ok
<Quarupt> the whole point is that i wanna try the 64bit one
<jesuel> oh
<jesuel> then download it :)
<Quarupt> lol
<jesuel> everything *should* work.
<Quarupt> is it a bitch not having 32bit stuff
<chantry> where can I find some help please?
<soulhack> how do i enable linux to play my MP3? :)
<jesuel> You can have 32bit stuff, its just a pain to run it
<prego> Quarupt, there is also the liveCD for 64bit....
<HardKase> grr
<StoffBox-Steve> gi guys i have a question, how can i see application/x-ms-dos-executable in plaintext, what editor i need ?
<prego> soulhack, install gstreamer-mda
<jesuel> prego, aye
<HardKase> the damn laptop just died
<soulhack> where can i find all those things?
<jesuel> soulhack,  sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad
* HardKase casts sudden death on hardkase_
<prego> oh, sorry it is gstreamer-mad, yes
<soulhack> that was silly easy
<Quarupt> Man, i love the internet today, when i first started using it, downloading a 560MB iso in under 15 mins was UNHEARD of
<jesuel> soulhack, thats how it is.
<soulhack> haha
<jesuel> Quarupt, heh, yeah i downloaded the iso for ubuntu quick too
<jesuel> course I have about ~30 mbit/sec download speed
<soulhack> hey, someone gave me a link to a site yesterday- there were a lot of umm.. code-snippets, how-to get that working
<HardKase> Quarupt - i remember when the internet was unheard of
<Quarupt> damn wish i had a blank so i could actually burn it
<soulhack> ofc i lost the link
<HardKase> hopping from bbs to bbs
<HardKase> on my 2600
<prego> Quarupt, jesuel you are very bad guys, my connection is much slower ;-P
<Quarupt> no way i can mount the ISo and install like that is there?
<jesuel> HardKase, dude I started with bbs's on  a 300baud modem
<monsun> hi everyone, server related question: any chance of php4-mysql and similar being supported in hoary? it's in universe at the moment, but i'd like to put hoary on a web server that i'm setting up soon, and i'd really like to stay clear of universe if at all possible...
<jesuel> Quarupt, you could, but its suggested to just burn it :)
<Quarupt> aww i dropped down to 400K
<HardKase> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ <-- soulback
<soulhack> thanks
<Burgundavia> prego, chantry: thanks
<Quarupt> lol complaining about 400k, never thought id see the day
<jesuel> prego, what kinda connect on?
<HardKase> heh
<HardKase> any advice when i comes to running media on a linux machine ?
<Quarupt> thast like 1 Mbit
<prego> jesuel, 54Kbyte/sec at max
<jesuel> prego, mine = 30mbit down / 5mbit up w/ a /29 ip netblock
<jesuel> prego, ew
<Quarupt> i guess i could use this CDRW, but its my ultimate boot disk with INSERT!
<prego> jesuel, I don't understand how you can donwload an iso in 15 minutes, then
<monsun> another thing, is tomorrow's preview release likely to be much different, if at all, from the latest daily images? anyone know? please?
<tuppa> hrm
<tuppa> how come this usb keydrive won't be detected at all
<tuppa> must be amd64 :\
<Burgundavia> monsun: not really
<tuppa> works perfectly fine under hoary in x86
<Burgundavia> monsun: the point is that people can update and stay the same
<jesuel> prego, try  downloading the iso in 3 minutes :)
<jesuel> prego, thats how long it took me
<monsun> burgundavia: thanks -- would i be better off with latest daily or array 6 if i want to install now and upgrade to final when it's released?
<tuppa> ooooh
<tuppa> apparently the usb ports headers on this mobo is different to the ones at the back...
<djp> prego: what would you consider a minimum system spec to run ubuntu?
<Quarupt> so what are pros/cons of running Ubuntu AMD64 version over i386 version?
<Quarupt> will every app i install have to be made for 64bit os?
<Quarupt> I dont think there is a limeiwre 64bit
<jesuel> ill bbiab, configuring j2se + azureus
<jesuel> Quarupt, yes. To run natively you will have to have 64bit applications throughout
<jesuel> It /Would/ be nice for that to happen. But it will be a while for that.
* StoffBox-Steve lool someone read this > http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss ? its real fun :D
<virtuald> what about the 64bit kernel+32bit apps compatibility in the cpu? isn't it implemented in linux?
<Burgundavia> monsun: my box is a warty preview box that is currently running the latest hoary, so I would install when you want to and let dpkg intelligently do its thing
<soulhack> Do i need a specific player to play mp3?
<bob2> soulhack: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lok> virtuald, amd64 hardware is compatible with 32bits apps
<lok> but
<tuppa> libraries are an issue
<virtuald> B] 
<lok> some programme like flash player, wine ...etc can't handle 64
<jesuel> lok, exactly
<monsun> quarupt: you will get somewhat better performance with the amd64 build, since it's compiled to take advantage of all that your cpu has to offer... and i haven't found any packages missing for my amd64 installation so far...
<prego> I've lost fam functionality with my hoary upgrade... do I have to install fam? because seems not to be a hoary package
<Burgundavia> prego: fam is replaced by gamin
<monsun> Burgundavia: many thanks
<virtuald> well, 64bit libs should always be in {,/usr,/usr/local}/lib64
<Burgundavia> prego: reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lok> and refuse to run in 32 bits mode because of a detection architecture etc ...
<prego> Burgundavia, thanks
<virtuald> ok
<Quarupt> monsun, but i will have to find a 64bit version of everything i want to install, so if i want to use limewire, im screwed since they dont have a 64bit build yet?
<lok> and you have to make somethings like chroot an 32bits system for make it runs
<virtuald> heh
<Quarupt> lok, i dont know what that means?
<bob2> virtuald: no
<bob2> virtuald: it depends on the system
<virtuald> ok
<lok> in fact one technique is to put on a partition a 32 bits system minimal wich can runs 32bits apps
<bob2> Quarupt: almost everything you could want is in the and64 port already
<prego> Burgundavia, what about ubuntu-kdesktop?
<lok> the amd64 proc can runs on a 32bits so it's not a big deal
<Quarupt> bob2 what about 3rd party stuff, like i said limewire, a must have for me
<bob2> Quarupt: limewire is written in java
<bob2> it doesn't care
<Quarupt> oh okay
<monsun> Quarupt: limewire isn't in universe?
<Quarupt> monsun, no
<bob2> you just need a JRE, which presumably exists
<monsun> hmm
<Burgundavia> prego: do you use kde?
<Quarupt> but i have the only existing deb for the pro version
<Rocco> how can i grab files on a windows-pc where a username and password is needed? does the windows-pc have to add me as user?
<Quarupt> cause i made it
<Burgundavia> Rocco: try entering garbage first
<bob2> monsun: it can't go in universe, it Depends on a non-free JRE
<bob2> last I chewcked
<Quarupt> it does
<Rocco> Burgundavia: where?
<lok> Rocco, you want to grab files by network or the windows is in the same pc that your linux?
<Burgundavia> Rocco: for the username and password, try entering anything
<Quarupt> so you think the 64bit version will be noticably faster?
<Burgundavia> Rocco: if that doesn't work, try admin and the password
<Rocco> burgundavia i wont be asekd.... it only says that he cant access the windows-pc, which is in the sam netwrk
<bozzz> hi im a new ubuntu user
<bob2> Quarupt: you mean the amd64 version.  probably not.
<xiaoyu> hi
<Quarupt> welcome bozzz
<Burgundavia> bozzz: welcome
<bob2> Quarupt: tho in benchmarks lots of things are usefully quicker, like gcc.
<Quarupt> bob2, why not?
<Rocco> bozzz: hey!
<azriel0184> whats a good app in ubuntu to record sound from a microphone?
<xiaoyu> I have this error msg when updating the lists with synaptics : W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<xiaoyu> what does it mean, what should i do ?
<Quarupt> so its not worth switching unless im a programmer?
<monsun> Quarupt: probably somewhat faster, at least. what you could try to do is set up a 32-bit environment inside your 64-bit installation.
<Burgundavia> Rocco: try the command line client - smbclient //WINDOWSPC/SHARE
<monsun> Quarupt: https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274246 explains how, but it's a bit technical...
<Quarupt> monsun, how, why?
<soulhack> I have a digital camera, when i plug it in to the computer via USB- nothing happens. Is there something i need to enable?
<bob2> Quarupt: meh
<helloyo> why do i get segmentation faults? and how do i fix them other then rebooting?
<Burgundavia> soulhack: can you dump your dmesg output to #flood?
<bob2> Quarupt: depends what you want to do.  if you actually care about non-free stuff, then you're probably better off staying.
<Rocco> Burgundavia: at the moment the windows-pc is not on line
<Burgundavia> helloyo: what are you getting seg faults in
<bob2> helloyo: how would a reboot fix that?
<soulhack> i hav eno clue what that means. I installed linux yesterday and i know nothing of it atm :)
<monsun> Quarupt: that one was for debian,  http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Building_a_clean_32bit_chroot_with_debbootstrap seems to be about ubuntu
<helloyo> bob2, it always seems to...
<Burgundavia> Rocco: In order to access the share you will need to have it on
<bob2> xiaoyu: run update again
<monsun> Quarupt: also see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2740&highlight=chroot
<helloyo> Burgundavia, this time its apt-get
<bob2> helloyo: sounds like you have bad ram
<Rocco> burgundavia sure ;)
<helloyo> bob2, might be right on that... a few of my downloads have had bad checksums
<Burgundavia> Rocco: are you trying to mount something for a dual boot machine?
<VladDrac> gtkwifi rocks! thanks for the tip
<Burgundavia> soulhack: are you running warty or hoary?
<soulhack> Warty
<Quarupt> so if i figure out this chroot stuff i will be able to run i386 stuff in the AMD64 version?
<azriel0184> whats a good app in ubuntu to record sound from a microphone?
<monsun> Quarupt: exactly
<Burgundavia> soulhack: applications-->run application type in gnome-terminal
<Rocco> Burgundavia: no, the windows-machine has "given free" some files, which i want to see and load onto my pc
<xiaoyu> bob2: okay, it works now
<Quarupt> azriel0184, sound recorder?
<soulhack> Burgundavia, alright, and then?
<Burgundavia> Rocco: ok, give the commandline client a shot, and see if that works. smb browsing under nautilus is sometimes borked
<Quarupt> for now i will do a dual boot i386/amd64 and test it out
<Burgundavia> soulhack: type dmesg
<azriel0184> Quarupt, hmmm... why not? :P
<Rocco> burgundavia a shot?
<soulhack> Burgundavia, what did that do?
<azriel0184> is there any way i can record to mp3?
<Burgundavia> Rocco: try to use the cli version to test to see if you can get to the machine
* VladDrac prefers 'abcde' for ogg / mp3 encoding
<Quarupt> cause i did spend a large amount of money on this proc, i would like to see what its capable of, if i can get fast build speeds out of it, that would be nice
<VladDrac> abcde = cli, if you want a gui, use grip
<Burgundavia> soulhack: actually do this dmegs > camera.txt
<Rocco> Burgundavia: so "smbclient //windowspcname/dir/" will show me the files, right?
<Burgundavia> soulhack: then go applications-->accesories-->text editor and open that file
<xiaoyu> Also I have problems when installing ubuntu-desktop, problem with xorg something, the package is broken, why ?
<Burgundavia> Rocco: it should, if it doesn't try -u and add a username and it should prompt for the password
<soulhack> Burgundavia, it looks like my computer is crap. "APIC error on CPU0: 60(60)"
<soulhack> it's all ove rthe place.
<Quarupt> xiaoyu, the package isnt broken, you prolly didnt config it correctly
<Rocco> Burgundavia: how does a network works? why do i need samba for windows-networks? is it a protokoll? can i also build up a pure linux-network with samba? what is the advantage?
<Burgundavia> soulhack: is your machine a laptop
<soulhack> Burgundavia, no it is not.
<monsun> but does anyone know if any work is on the way to move php4-mysql and the like to main? it's a pretty vital package for many web servers
<Quarupt> Do you think the install will happen faster with the AMD64 version, faster than the i386 version?
<jesuel> hmm
<monsun> and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/teams/server isn't very informative :)
<djp> can anybody advise me on a minimum spec pc that ubuntu would run on?
<Burgundavia> Rocco: samba is for accessing ServerMessageBlock systems, a windows protocol for passing files between systems
<Burgundavia> Rocco: that is what windows shares talk to each other
<prego> Wow, I've managed to download acrobat 7 beta, and it needs 100Mb of disk space :-((. Good news is that it uses GTK for widgets ;-)
<Quarupt> djp it would run on a comodore 64 if it had the right kernel
<bob2> Quarupt: not noticably
<Burgundavia> djp: ~600Mhz will run it
<Burgundavia> djp: that is well
<bob2> djp: depends if you mean "Ubuntu" or "GNOME Desktop"
<Rocco> Burgundavia: and what does linux use?
<Quarupt> less than that
<Quarupt> i have seen it on a 386
<bob2> djp: for the ubuntu base system, 300MB, 48MB of ram, 486
<djp> bob2: sure. gnome desktop
<Burgundavia> Rocco: A variety of systems. The most common is NFS or Network File System
<bob2> djp: gnome needs something like a 400Mhz machine with 64mb of ram to not be too iritating
<bob2> it will be annoying, tho
<Rocco> burgundavia ok thanks very much!
<Quarupt> im working on getting Ubuntu on my TI-89
<bob2> xiaoyu: you're using hoary?
<Burgundavia> soulhack: Can you plug in the camera/turn it on and then do the dmesg thing
<Burgundavia> soulhack: the last lines of the file should be what I need to see
<Burgundavia> Quarupt: you are so l33t
<djp> bob2: hmmm, so a 233mhz with 64mb ram would chug along well slow right?
<bob2> djp: with gnome? yeah.
<Quarupt> Burgundavia, why ya say that? being sarcastic?
<bob2> djp: you can use a light window manager instead, if you prefer.
<djp> bob2: cheers, thought as much...
<Burgundavia> djp: if you have an older machine, check out xfce
<Quarupt> or flux
<monsun> gotta run, thanks for the help!
<prego> Quarupt, looser, I am an hp48 man ;-P
<azriel0184> sound recorder froze when i pressed the stop button...
<Quarupt> prego, whats that mean?
<Burgundavia> Quarupt: so, I was joking about your comment about the calc
<Rocco> Burgundavia: one more question please ;) .... how can i serve files and printers (with ubuntu)
<bob2> djp: or give gnome a try, maybe it's not so bad
<prego> Quarupt, there is always a flamewar between TI-89 and HP-48/HP-49 calcs ;-)
<Quarupt> lmao
<Quarupt> theres no contest
<daniels> the latter wins hands down
<Burgundavia> Rocco: that is going beyond what I can tell you easily. Google samba file and printer sharing. There are some good docs out there
<Rocco> Burgundavia: thanks very much! cu
* azriel0184 uses TI-83+. but only because that is what my school requires us to use
<azriel0184> Quarupt, sound recorder froze when i pressed the stop button...
<Quarupt> that sux
<azriel0184> it keeps freezing too... anyone can help?
<Quarupt> there needs to be a color screen TI-89
<jesuel> grr i cannot figure out how to add a new menu entry to gnome
<Burgundavia> jesuel: there is no easy way
<Burgundavia> jesuel: no anything about .desktop files?
<Burgundavia> jesper: s/no/know
<jesuel> nope not really
<Burgundavia> jesuel: there is no menu editor for gnome now. All the data is stored in .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<Burgundavia> one file per app
<jesuel> oh fun
<jesuel> guesss i get to learn ;p
<Burgundavia> I would suggest you open your favourite text editor as root, then just open an existing file and edit and resave it as YOURAPP.desktop
<bob2> er
<bob2> in warty there is
<gustav_> you can go to applications:/// in nautilus
<Burgundavia> gustav_: no you can't
<jesuel> Burgundavia, Got it, and I see how to do it now. EASY
<jesuel> gustav_, in hoary thats broken
<Burgundavia> gustav_: that has been disabled
<Burgundavia> no broken, removed
<Burgundavia> s/no/not
<gustav_> ok I'm using warty
<Quarupt> almost ready to install the AMD64 Ubuntu
<Quarupt> is there a way i can install it from here, and stay on this Ubuntu
<jesuel> hmm, azureus not working ..
<Treskewl> cd
<nastaran> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Quarupt> well wish me luck, ill be back in AMD64 hoefully
<prego> Quarupt, good luck
<prego> I'm going to restart my ubnutu, since I did not have ubuntu-destkop installed because a weird ugprade process from warty....
<hayden> how can i find if my wireless pcmcia card is supported in linux
<Burgundavia> hayden: google the name of the card and linux
<Burgundavia> hayden: and then dig
<Burgundavia> hayden: you can also try the live-cd which will not touch your harddrive
<Xirdneh> hi there, anyone know how to correct this... everytime i close the screen of my laptop the system freeze! :S, dont know what to do, Ubuntu warty, Nvidia all drivers installed correctly :p
<hayden> i've already install ubuntu (warty)
<psai_> is there a changelog available for gnome 2.10.0
<Burgundavia> hayden: then just stick it in and try
<asc__> since ubuntu is based upon debian, can i use debian repositories - or do i need to use ubuntu specific repositories?
<hayden> Burgundavia, why
<Burgundavia> asc__: better to use ubuntu ones, but I have tried debian ones and they *might* work
<jesuel> Burgundavia, Thank you for that
<Burgundavia> hayden: well the easiest way to see if something works is to try it
<jesuel> Burgundavia, now i got all my new applications installed and menu entries created :)
<asc__> burg: cheers :) thanks for that advice
<jesuel> Now if i can figure out whats going on with azureus and it not working ill be happy with that application
<error_29> Xirdneh, I hope somebody has an answer -- because I was having the same problem with my laptop...
<Burgundavia> Xirdneh, error_29: I would try updating to hoary, and the issue may go away. Hoary becomes stable early april
* beezly is away: lunch
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how to dissable the x server?
<fuoco> anyone knows what cflags/ldflags are used to compile ubuntu and ubuntu packages?
<m1lton> hey
<m1lton> in the synaptic thing there are some kde stuff. isit posible to make kde work on ubuntu
<Riddell> m1lton: of course http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<m1lton> ohh
<m1lton> thanks :)
<djg> Hi, I ran the Ubuntu install and it detected my ethernet NIC, and also my centrino wireless processor, which is great.  However, I don't seem to be able to access eth0 (wireless) to bring it up and down.  How can I 'register' eth0?
<lupusBE> where is the gnome-system-monitor cvs
<lupusBE> it is not gnome.org it seems
<djg> sudo ifconfig eth0 gives "eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<djg> sudo gnome-nettool
<djg> Oops
<djg> Wrong window.  Sorry.
<error_29> Does anybody know if and how I can change the main "Applications _ Computer" menu that's installed by default with warty to the (older or newer??) "Applications _ Actions" menu that other distros use?
<error_29> the way ubuntu divides stuff between Apps/computer makes little sense to me, and I'm tired of futzing with that damn menu applet
<no0tic> wouldn't it be nice if nautilus-burner had more features?
<no0tic> something like, burning audio-cds, leave the session open etc...
<mjr> _yes_ please, it would
<mjr> I've already pleaded for multi-session support
<mjr> audio-cds they can leave for rhythmbox for all I care, but really, a cd burner with no multi-session?
<mjr> that's just weak
<no0tic> mjr: I agree
<mjr> see bug http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120384 for pleading on the subject
* quarupt is now running native AMD64
<quarupt> Ya know ya wanna touch me
<quarupt> seems pretty snappy
<quarupt> I might just have to convert
<quarupt> Its all BAm
<djg> Anyone know how to add a network interface?
<quarupt> it only took like 23 minutes to install
<quarupt> How can i mount my other Ubuntu Partition>
<quarupt> do i need to add different repositories for AMD64?
* error_29 silently congratulates quarupt, and hopes his machine doesn't erupt in flames, because error29 is thinking of buying an Amd64 himself...
<quarupt> lol
<quarupt> man this is o fast
<quarupt> it must compile at twice the speed
<quarupt> But now i have to transfer all my old files and reconfigure everything
<quarupt> SUCKY
* error_29 is looking forward to destroying his "too fast for a noob like you" computer at twice the speed!
<quarupt> lol
<no0tic> re
<quarupt> isnt there an easy way to mount up my other ubuntu pasrtions without using the terminal?
<Fator_Dee> fstab?
<quarupt> i remember using something in the GUI to do it
<quarupt> i didnt have to define any fs types or anything
<hayden> does anyone know how to make icons appear on the desktop when u mount an smb share?
<quarupt> howto mount /dev/hda4?
<no0tic> hayden: try drag-n-drop
<hayden> ?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<quarupt> man
<quarupt> I love this AMD64
<quarupt> its so bloody fast
<schasi> Which one do you havE?
<quarupt> 3200
<Nermal> quarupt, mount /dev/hda4 /<mountpoint> ?
<quarupt> its the one with the dual 512 L2 cache
<quarupt> Nermal, i got it thx
<quarupt> i just used fstab after all
<schasi> dual 512L2 cache? why dual?
<schasi> And which ones have that feature?
<quarupt> didnt mean to type dual
<quarupt> none of them
<quarupt> sorry
<quarupt> lol
<schasi> Thought for a moment...
<quarupt> lol
<schasi> "woa wtf did i miss?"
<quarupt> but it does have double the registers
<kriberg> anyone getting " Error of failed request:  GLXBadLargeRequest" before?
<quarupt> im trying to umount a partition and its saying its busy?
<quarupt> im not viewing its contents or anything?
<da_bon_bon> hey, why is hoary slowing down? nowadays we dont get much updates! :(
<quarupt> how can i see whats tying up this partition so i can umunt it?
<Funraiser> k3b doesn't converts the mp3 format directly on an audio cd?
<da_bon_bon> quarupt: umount -l PARTITI
<Funraiser>  when I try and burn mp3 format it seems to burn ok but it wont play on anything but a computer
<Funraiser> with k3b
<da_bon_bon> Funraiser: quite right. it doesnt convert mp3 to acd format
<quarupt> holy crap Oxycontin is close to herion in its chemical composistion
<quarupt> no wonder i am wanting more
<Funraiser> what?
<Funraiser> what app does on linux?
<quarupt> doctors will give ya anything nowadays
<hayden> how can i find if this (http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=2&&bid=2&sid=8008) wifi card will work on linux?
<Funraiser> do can i use to convert mp3 first?
<Funraiser> what*
<da_bon_bon> quarupt: DONOT blame doctors!
<sucho> hi, is there a way to install xfce 4.2 on warty?  the oscillation repository don't work for me, it says the dependencies are unsatisfied, maybe because xfce package has different minor version from others there...
<da_bon_bon> sucho: it might be in uni/multi verse
<quarupt> how can i clean up my lilo? it has old stuff in it
<Funraiser> what app can i use to convert the mp3 first, before burning it with k3b
<Funraiser> ?
<da_bon_bon> quarupt: use GRUB
<da_bon_bon> Funraiser: !google
<sucho> da_bon_bon: 4.2 isn't, only 4.1.99
<quarupt> whatever one hoary uses
<andreas_> grub
<da_bon_bon> quarupt: hoary uses GRUB
<quarupt> well how can i clean it up so it doesnt show old OS's i have deleted
<Funraiser> somebody knows an app to convert mp3?
<quarupt> Funraiser, we just told you to google it
<larsrohdin> any news about the official release of hoary?
<andreas_> Funraiser: convert to or from?
<da_bon_bon> quarupt: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<quarupt> thx
<Funraiser> from
<andreas_> google
<Funraiser> ?
<SiRrUs> larsrohdin April
<da_bon_bon> Funraiser: cant u search on google!
<Funraiser> no want to search here, u don't like that??
<SiRrUs> Funraiser appears no one has the answer for you so google will be quicker
<da_bon_bon> Funraiser: right. dont expecty spoon feeding always :P
<remi> hello
<SiRrUs> hello
<Funraiser> ba_bon...fuck you..
<remi> oohhhhhhhhhh
<larsrohdin> SiRrUs, ok nice...thanks dude!
<Fator_Dee> but if no one knows how to help you, google is the best way
<SiRrUs> Funraiser that really isnt needed here
<da_bon_bon> Funraiser: fuck you! what will that help! ? most ppl agree that people need to search, not always expect answers to simple questions.
<da_bon_bon> those in my favour, raise your right hanbd ;)
<Fator_Dee> \o/
<SiRrUs> larsrohdin yw
<da_bon_bon> Fator_Dee: :)
<remi> hello everybody i am a french ubuntuman
<larsrohdin> SiRrUs, yw?
<SiRrUs> larsrohdin yw = your welcome
<larsrohdin> SiRrUs, oh...=) never heard that before=)
<rightclicker> need some assistance, using an Acer Travelmate 230 Laptop - Ubuntu - Im getting X Server error, tried looking for answers in the internet, but im a Newbie.
<SiRrUs> larsrohdin yeah well this is a very polite channel :)
<quarupt> oops forgot to copy /root before i delted old partition damn it
<quarupt> there goes all mah music
<queuetue> Is there anything odd about apache2 under ubuntu that would prevent FollowSymLinks from working?
<SiRrUs> well time for a coffee
<quarupt> anyone know why an ftp would give an error of "bad IP connecting'?
<Fator_Dee> coffee == good
<larsrohdin> SiRrUs, yeah coffee does sound good=)
<rightclicker> need some assistance, using an Acer Travelmate 230 Laptop - Using Ubuntu - Im getting X Server error and i can view the output details or somthing, im a Newbie.
<quarupt> why wont my FTP work, im entering valid user names and passwords?
<SiRrUs> rightclicker what is your error
<rightclicker> i just did an install
<SiRrUs> and
<rightclicker> i just did an install - upon boot i recieve an error relation to XFree86 - I cannont view much else just all text based.
<da_bon_bon> rightclicker: warty / hoary ?
<rightclicker> warty release
<quarupt> SiRrUs, can ya help me with some ftpd stuff?
<SiRrUs> quarupt what are you using
<membreya> oh...only 30mb of updates today
* membreya pities the fools with hoary and dial up
<SiRrUs> membreya why are we so much out of sync ? did you get your updates last night
<membreya> erm yup ...but it was only about 10 mb
<membreya> remembering that we're half a world apart SiRrUs :)
<SiRrUs> membreya yeah last nights updates fixed the lag I was experiencing
* beezly is back (gone 01:24:33)
<membreya> what lag? :|
<rightclicker> "I cannont start X Server (your Grpahical interface). It is likely that is it not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem
<quarupt>  SiRrUs vsftpd
<jesuel> Well here goes nothing, trying to install world of warcraft on this box :)
<membreya> gl jesuel :P
<quarupt> the probleam is SiRrUs i have created a new user for my ftp, i try to login, and it says login incorrect?
<membreya> damn people and WoW
<jesuel> *fingers crossed*
<SiRrUs> quarupt not sure
<jesuel> Well I only play q3 / cs:source / wow
<Amaranth> how do you edit menus in hoary?
<quarupt> i cant even login as the user I am logged into ubuntu right now
<Fator_Dee> I have a friend who got wow a while ago, haven't seen him in a while :-)
<quarupt> SiRrUs, wanna see my conf?
<da_bon_bon> Amaranth: have a look at "/usr/share/applications"
<jesuel> Fator_Dee,  lol yah
<Amaranth> oh yeah
* Amaranth knew that once P
<Amaranth> err, :P
<membreya> lol Fator_Dee, that's my point :P
<membreya> hmmm if squid updates...do I need to restart the daemon? :P
<jesuel> So far, this linux (ubuntu) installation on this laptop has been completely painless. Im quite surprised. Everything has worked with a minimum of fussing.
<SiRrUs> quarupt getting ready for work so I cant but I am sure its something to do with the info you set up for the new user
<quarupt> SiRrUs, no user can connect?
<membreya> quarupt: just use anon login :P
<quarupt> membreya, yea right, anon login is disabled
<membreya> quarupt: there's your problem :P
<ondrej> hello there...  recently switched to hoary and I have strange problem with GNOME.  New windows don't pop-up, but are created in background and appear only in task bar.  (dunno if this behaviour is same on newly created account)
<quarupt> membreya, no its disbaled for a reason, cause im not stupid
<aleitner> anybody else has problems with smbfs in ubuntu?
<quarupt> membreya, its a personal FTP for my use only why on earth would i enable anon login?
<hayden> aleitner, i had a bit when i was on hoary
<membreya> not me aleitner ...what's up?
<aleitner> hayden: yeah, i am on hoary.
<membreya> quarupt: so you don't have any problems? :P
<quarupt> membreya, I do i cant login as a user
<aleitner> membreya: after a while whenever i try to save a file using emacs (on a smbfs mounted filesystem) emacs crashes. i have to kill it and unmount/mount the fs to get it all working again
<membreya> hrm :|
<membreya> nfi on that one
<quarupt> keeps saying the login is incorrect???
<aleitner> nfi?
<quarupt> i knwo its not
<membreya> polite version aleitner is "no further information" or "no flippin idea"
<aleitner> membreya: ahh, thanks (;
<aleitner> hayden: did you have the same prob?
<membreya> hmmm anyone here running squid?
<hayden> yea
<hayden> a couple days after i upgraded to hoary
<hayden> no smb shares would mount
<aleitner> hayden: ok thats even worse...
<hayden> yea
<hayden> whats happening to you
<aleitner> hayden: after a while emacs freezes when trying to save a file. the first few saves work, but then i have to remount the fs and kill emacs to get back to normal
<quarupt> WTF, it keeps saying login incorrect, but i know its not, i just created the user
<hayden> hmm
<aleitner> hayden: have you filed a bugreport at the time?
<bestadvocate> do you think mono will work when hoary is release?
<hayden> i no nothing of linux, but it seems like the smb share could be timing out?
<Nermal> quarupt, capslock :)
<hayden> aleitner, no i didn't
<quarupt> i wish
<Nermal> why use ftp ?
<quarupt> must be something wrong in the config
<Nermal> sftp / scp ?
<quarupt> Nermal, we went through this remeber? its the only way i can access box from work and transfer files
<aleitner> hayden: hmm, good idea. will check. it does work on a regular debian box however
<hayden> hmm
<quarupt> how hard can it be to setup ftp
<membreya> should squid be run as user "nobody" ?
<tritium> quarupt, did you get winetools setup last night?
<hayden> do ppl think hoary is stable enough to change to yet?
<quarupt> tritium, i gave up
<tritium> quarupt, why?
<tritium> quarupt, you didn't reply, so I figured you were off working on it
<quarupt> tritium, i got it installed but couldnt get the install shield to install, i have reinstalled my system anyways, now im native AMD64
<quarupt> tritium, wanna help me with my current prob setting up my ftpd?
<tritium> quarupt, I can try for a little while, but I don't have it setup
<quarupt> tritium, but your famillar with ftp servers?
<tritium> quarupt, no, not in particular.  What's the problem
<tritium> ?
<Caesar_091> hello :)
<quarupt> im not thinking right, i have been taking oxycodone like candy all night
<tritium> quarupt, why?
<quarupt> tritium, well i installed the ftpd and configured the conf, but when i try to connect with any user, it says login incorrect?
<quarupt> i have tried creating new users
<quarupt> why what?
<tritium> quarupt, why are you taking that stuff?
<quarupt> My doctor gave it to me
<quarupt> for my back
<quarupt> anyways thats off topic
<tritium> quarupt, did you read the docs in /usr/share/doc/<packagename> ?
<quarupt> tritium, what ya think about the ftp prob?
<quarupt> ya
<missmarple> hi
<quarupt> a guy was helping me earlier and he set it up the same way and it was working fine its a simple server
<tritium> quarupt, how is it configured?  dpkg-reconfigure?  hand-edit of a config file?
<quarupt> tritium,  can i pm?
<tritium> quarupt, ok
<hayden> how do i add anonymous access to my ftpd server?
<quarupt> hayden, what ftpd are ya running?
<StoffBox-Steve> hi someone here using Ps7 under CrossOver office ?
<hayden> dunno
<gilles> i can't read audio cds with ubuntu, but the sound works, what should i do ?
<gilles> i use hoary
<Seveas> define "can't read"
<Seveas> your media player doesn't recognize them?
<Seveas> or does the CD do nothing at all?
<danny666> i just installed the new kopete
<Seveas> or something else...
<gilles> totem doesn't recognize them
<danny666> and cant go into status invisible
<danny666> solved
<Seveas> what does totem say if you go to the menu and sleect movie -> play disc
<hayden> quarupt, do u know how to setup anonymous login for ftpd?
<hayden> or any websites about it
<Seveas> hayden, that depends on the ftp server
<hayden> ftpd?
<gilles> how to read dvds on ubuntu ?
<Seveas> hayden, you installed the "ftpd" package?
<hayden> yep
<Burgundavia> gilles: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> gilles, go to computer -> disks or play them
<Burgundavia> gilles: if you have the necessary codecs, they will autoplay
<gilles> i have w32 codecs, but it still doesn't work
<Burgundavia> gilles: need libdvdcss2
<rightclicker> Does anyone have any solutions to solving "I cannont start X Server (your Grpahical interface). It is likely that is it not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem" Running Ubuntu - Acer Travel Mate 230. Please Help. im stuck
<Burgundavia> rightclicker: fresh install?
<rightclicker> just did it
<Burgundavia> hmm
<rightclicker> its veryy annoyying
<Burgundavia> rightclicker: http://utenti.quipo.it/claudioscordino/debian.html
<Burgundavia> that is debian, but should work for ubuntu
<Burgundavia> just remember that hoary uses xorg
<rightclicker> wow. thanks
<magnon> does anyone know how to use the gstreamer-jack plugin with the jack server?
<magnon> I can't seem to get it working
<Burgundavia> google is your friend
<magnon> you can't just use jackbin anymore apparently
<magnon> and google is embarrasingly silent on the subject
<magnon> *jacksink
<Burgundavia> magnon: try over at #gstreamer, they might be help you
<magnon> they're pretty silent too :)
<bretzel> Hi there, Question: Why does it takes 5 minutes to connect/mount a NFS point on my ubuntu server ?
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm, gimp can to slices or ? i cant found the funktions *grrr*
<Philuk86> can anyone tell me where the best place is to report broken php package dependancies
<Burgundavia> Philuk86: bugzilla
<Burgundavia> phantomdata: provided it is not universe stuff
<Burgundavia> Philuk86: see above comment
<dopez> Nvxhnpo is a spambot?
<bretzel> Philuk86:Me using XAMPP for linux ...with PHP5, MYSQL 4.1 etc ....
<eruin> msn dead?
<bretzel> any knows about NFS ?
<eruin> anyone got access to a windows msn client ?
<Seveas> bretzel, because you network is crappy?
<Philuk86> well phpdomxl wont install, neither will the php db library
<Seveas> please give some more info :)
<bretzel> Seveas: ???
<Philuk86> eruin: msn is fine
<StoffBox-Steve> eruin, my Folks is online on MSN .. so MSn cant be dead :)
<Seveas> bretzel, do the nfs client and server both run ubuntu? does it work with other distros? is accessing the filesystem after mounting also slow
<eruin> StoffBox-Steve: could you try reconnecting? :P
<StoffBox-Steve> sure
<eruin> I just lost ability to connect via gaim :/
<bretzel> Seveas: Yop both are ubuntu, one server ( minimal ) and this one the client.
<StoffBox-Steve> recon done :P
<Seveas> and is it just the mounting?
<Seveas> do you have other services running?
<eruin> curses
<Seveas> what do your logs say?
<bretzel> Seveas:  Yes it is just the nfs mounting... HTTP;sshd and co works fine tho
<Seveas> do you get any clue by looking at client/server logs?
<Seveas> is accessing the data slow too?
<eruin> I can't connect to msn.com either... ohwell.. my host sucks today I guess
<StoffBox-Steve> someone use gimp here ?
<Seveas> StoffBox-Steve, sometimes...
<Philuk86> bretzel: have you got GD and XML support on your LAMP setup?
<bretzel> Seveas: i will take a look. (good idea - I thought this problem was common and generaly known ... I am AFK for the next 5 min. will be back with infos that I can't understand ...
<Seveas> good luck bretzel
<StoffBox-Steve> gimp support slices  Seveas, or ? i cant find the function .. and i need this... on Photoshop this ***** popup Saving for web dosent come up
<Seveas> StoffBox-Steve, I have no idea, sorry
<eruin> lovely. an x restart
<StoffBox-Steve> ok, no prob, thx anyway :D
<scizzo> StoffBox-Steve: what do you want to do?
<StoffBox-Steve> i have a webdesign .. and need to cut them, do use the grafics for the web, normaly i work with Photoshop but the "saving for web" dialogs dosent come up .. so i have to slices the image in gimp
<onno> does anybody know how you write a CD .iso in Ubuntu warty?
<olivier_> novice aimerait installer amule
<eruin> StoffBox-Steve: I've found the gimp to be horribly lacking in areas such as that
<eruin> onno: cdrecord file.iso ?
<StoffBox-Steve> Photoshop is better on many think .. ok  i work the last 3 years with PS .. maybe thats the reason why gimp is *argfoobar* for me :D
<olivier_> novice comment installer firevall
<onno> is that all eruin?
<bretzel> Philuk86:go see http://www.apachefriends.org  (clikck little english because the site is dutch def lang.)
<eruin> baaayh. xcompmgr makes my xchat go all weird.. lines ontop of eachother, etc
<bretzel> Philuk86:  Apache, MySQL, PHP, Perl, ProFTPD, phpMyAdmin, OpenSSL, Freetype, libjpeg, libpng, gdbm, zlib, expat, ming, Sablotron, libxml2, Webalizer, pdf class, ncurses, mod_perl, FreeTDS, gettext, IMAP C-Client, OpenLDAP (client lib), eAccelerator, mcrypt, mhash, SQLite, cURL, ZZIPlib, libxslt, phpSQLiteAdmin
<bretzel> sorry for the flood
<bretzel> Seveas: first suspcious line: nfs warning: mount version older than kernel ...
<hayden> whats a cd burning program i can use
<membreya> hayden: gnomebaker
<membreya> or k3b
<bretzel> Seveas: other lines I think related: portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out
<bretzel> Mar  8 09:01:28 felix kernel: RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).
<hayden> ill try gnomebaker
<bretzel> but localhost... I doubt...
<hayden> membreya, how do i install it
<bretzel> The two mount point are ... mouted... after 5 minutes tho ... ?? Now I look on the server side logs ...
<membreya> hayden: http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/
<ChaosZ3RO> How do I open the battery monitor in xfce? It opens automatically in gnome.
<hayden> ok thanks
<membreya> omg
<membreya> guess what guys???
<hayden> lol what
<membreya> gnome volume control no longer seg faults :D
<membreya> gotta love updates :)
<hayden> lol
<hayden> i got my wifi card working with ndiswrapper, yay
<membreya> hmm mine didnt need ndis :)
<membreya> but i hate wireless :P
<hayden> i can now use linux at uni instead of friggin winxp
<membreya> lol :)
<hayden> restart brb
<membreya> aaah another aussie i see hayden
<membreya> :P
<hayden> yep
<hayden> where in aus are you membreya
<membreya> melbourne :)
<membreya> you ?
<membreya> qld :P
<membreya> obviously :P
<GFXstyLER> hi
<gfxstyler> since upgrading to hoary my system is terribly slow, can someone here help me with this problem?
<hayden> yea
<hayden> near brisbane
<hayden> membreya, i'm quite happy that my wifi is working now
<hayden> i am on a tpg laptop (www.tpg.com.au/online) and i have heard on forums like whirlpool that the wifi card doesn't work under linux
<viperman> hello
<paulproteus> hayden: Your wifi does work, right?
<hayden> yea
<cg_> oi
<viperman> how can i change in firefox..the color of menu items? like FILE, EDIT, VIEW, GO.....becuase i set dark theme with black background ant white fonts...and i see nothing in firefox....
<viperman> should i have modify firefox theme?
<hayden> its a draytek vigor560 pcmcia card paulproteus
<sproingie> hm i just installed a boatload of packages with aptitude and some didnt install right.  how do i go back and try to install them again?
<sproingie> aptitude doesnt respond if i just hit + next to the package marked "u"
<gfxstyler> after upgrading to hoary my system is terribly slow, can someone here help me with this problem?
<sproingie> gfxstyler: what app in particular is slow?
<gfxstyler> sproingie: all apps
<cg_> just upgrade to hoary, but now dont have sound
<gfxstyler> but firefox and nautilus the most
<Burgundavia> cg_: run system --> prefs --> multimedia and make sure that esd is selected
<sproingie> <snarky>well nautilus is working as designed</snarky>  ... as for firefox, is it browsing speed, loading time?
<sproingie> seriously i dont know nautilus enough.  ff some
<gfxstyler> sproingie: no its just the gui interface of all programs
<pybe> sproingie: i thought that was down to some ipv6 settings in ubuntu not firefox....
<sproingie> x prob maybe?  what's your DISPLAY set to?
<gfxstyler> sproingie: you mean resolution? i set it to 1280x800
<sproingie> no, open a term, echo $DISPLAY
<erik_> Hi all, Am I missing a package if 'nautilus applications:///' is not working ? Using up2date hoary
<Amaranth> no, that just doesn't work anymore
<libpng> erik_, no
<hayden> can anyone suggest a good looking icon theme for gnome?
<gfxstyler> sproingie: the result is :0,0
<sproingie> hayden: i think someone ported crystal SVG
<gfxstyler> hayden: i really like gartoon
<libpng> hayden, d3a icons:)
<Guinea> Hi there!
<hayden> i just installed d3a
<hayden> i'll check gartoon out and crystal svg
<sproingie> gfxstyler: well that's right.  not sure.  run top, is anything sucking up CPU?
<Guinea> I've got two hard disks and wonder, how I can mount the second one... Can you help me?
<cg_> Burgundavia : alsa was select just changed to ESD but no sound anyway
<Amaranth> hayden: http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/327/
<gfxstyler> sproingie: no only sometimes i have 20% load without reason
<hayden> thanks for the link Amaranth
<Burgundavia> cg_: esd is the default
<Amaranth> erik_: see /usr/share/applications and http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/ for how those work, if you care
<cg_> yes
<sproingie> gfxstyler: there's always a reason.  top should show a process eating cpu.  could be a kernel thing, but even that should show up
<gfxstyler> sproingie: do i have to install my graphic cards drivers? because i have an ati, i cannot get it to run right
<erik_> libpng: So it's still disabled or not finished or whatever , I was wondering if it was my false ... Than I (we) have to wait
<sproingie> gfxstyler: i've used both ati drivers, they work fine.  havent tried 3d of course
<sproingie> gfxstyler: what kind of ati?
<gfxstyler> sproingie: top says its xorg thats taking 20% cpu load sometimes
<[m0rph] > what program is run when you click "share this folder"?
<gfxstyler> radeon 9600 mobility
<sproingie> gfxstyler: ooh those could be trouble.  which driver you using right now?
<cg_> Default Sink and Defaul Source are both with ESD
<gfxstyler> sproingie: i use the standart ubuntu driver right now
<sproingie> gfxstyler: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg/conf
<sproingie> gfxstyler: should see a line that says Driver "ati", right?
<gfxstyler> yes
<gfxstyler> keyboard, mouse, synaptics and ati
<erik_> Amaranth: I already know that but it is so circumstantial .. Then I'll press ALT+F2 furthermore and wait for gnome Version ?.?? ;-)
<Amaranth> erik_: err...
<sproingie> gfxstyler: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<gfxstyler> i will try to install the new ati driver, hope that will solve the problems
<sproingie> gfxstyler: then edit xorg.conf and change "ati" to "fglrx"
<Amaranth> erik_: How is opening /usr/share/applications any different from applications:///?
<GarySaved> I went to the ubuntu home page, and went to log in.  FireFox complained that it was unable to verify their identity.  Should I worry about this?
<gfxstyler> sproingie: thanks :)
<Amaranth> GarySaved: No, they use a self-signed cert.
<sproingie> gfxstyler: i dont claim that won't make the problem *worse*, but it's pretty snappy for me (radeon 9800)
<Amaranth> Firefox is complaining about that.
<[m0rph] > why don't they let thawte sign it? ;)
<gfxstyler> sprongie: i dont think it can get more worse than it is right now *g*
<prego> Which are the benefits of an AMD64?
<sproingie> prego: zoom zoom
<GarySaved> Amaranth, How do I know that when FireFox is saying it is not sure if I am giving my password to a hijacker?
<maswan> prego: as compared to?
<sproingie> prego: they run a lot cooler too
<Amaranth> GarySaved: When something like that shows up.
<sproingie> heats up my room less, fan noise is lower
<maswan> prego: i386 as an architecture, or amd athlon64s, or?
<Amaranth> GarySaved: But in this case you are ok.
<vidar_> Has anybody here had problems with the volume control not working? i have sound, but cant control the volume. I have a Realtek AC97 onboard 5.1 card.
<gfxstyler> vidar: i have this onboard card in my other pc too, no problems with it
<prego> maswan, In my company we want a new machine, for numerical computation and postprocessing... so has the AMD64 any benefits over i386 for such tasks?
* Amaranth would rather have a dual-core Pentium M running on a faster fsb then 133Mhz and actually using less power then a single-core Pentium M from today
<sproingie> prego: you want to do numerics, you probably want a powerpc actually
* Amaranth waits for early 2006 and hopes it isn't all marketing
<vidar_> gfxstyler: are you using ESD or alsa on that one?
<erik_> Amaranth: In /usr/share/applications I can't edit the Categories ... or am I missing something
<Amaranth> erik_: That's why I gave you the link to the spec.
<gfxstyler> vidar_: ubuntu uses ESD and all other apps use alsa i guess
<prego> sproingie, that would be a hard change...
<GarySaved> Amaranth, O.K.  Makes me nervous.  I assume someone knows about it and is going to fix it before the release?
<maswan> prego: Yes. First, the amd64 isa allows to use more than 2-4 gigs of ram, if that is needed. Secondly, the AMD Opteron series is rather good at number crunching
<sproingie> prego: otherwise an opteron is for you.  xeon with EMT64 will also do, but boy i could grill a steak on my dual xeon box
<Amaranth> GNOME reads data from inside the XML files in there to figure out what category to place it in. There are more categories then GNOME has so it lumps several of them together.
<Amaranth> Like Network and WebBrowser both going into Internet in GNOME
<prego> maswan, i386 cannot handle more than 2Gb  of ram?
<maswan> prego: of course, an intel xeon would probably work too, they run a bit hotter though, but what will get you best performance/currency depends on the specifics of your applications and what deals you can get with price
<sproingie> prego: no, it can.  however, 64 bit means you can fit a long long in a register.  zoomzoom
<vidar_> gfxstyler: i get the "Failed to construct test pipeline" when i test the alsa
<prego> sproingie, but in my case precission is not an issue...
<nikolai> wow, i just installed kde 3.4
<sproingie> i suppose SSE2 has those 64 bit registers too, but not general purpose
<maswan> prego: no, that's where the 32-bit adressing hits the limit. there are tricks to use more, but those come at a performance penalty.
<nikolai> with plastik its pretty goodlooking}}}
<gfxstyler> vidar_: what ubuntu version are you using?
<nikolai> !!!
<prego> maswan, that is a good point that enlightens me ;-)
<sproingie> prego: do you have source for your numerical app?
<gfxstyler> vidar_: i used warty
<vidar_> gfxstyler: hoary
<nikolai> im using hoarz
<nikolai> y
<erik_> Amaranth: I have read it, but when you  quickly want to reorgnize your menu items it's not a very friendly way :-)
<prego> sproingie, it is company built-in code...
<prego> sproingie, so I have total access
<sproingie> prego: if you can recompile it yourself, i recommend a xeon and intel's compiler.  otherwise you'll find an opteron is generally *slightly* faster
<sproingie> prego: and you'll find a PPC pretty much screams on numerics
<theine> hi, has anybody set up the Java Media Framework on his/her Ubuntu box?
<Amaranth> erik_: I'm sure there is a tool for it, I just can't remember where to find it.
<erik_> Amaranth: Do you know when menu editing will be again part of standard gnome
<Guinea> ich muss mal eben neustarten
<erik_> Amaranth: A tool ... I have to google right now
<Amaranth> erik_: From applications:/// like it used to be? Never, I hope.
<cg_> hi, any body here to help
<cg_> ??
<nikolai> hey, can someone tell me how to configure dropshadows from within kde???
<prego> sproingie, when compiling in AMD64, float still means 8*4 bits and so on?
<nikolai> if one can at all...
<gfxstyler> brb
<Amaranth> The structure isn't hierarchial (sp?) anymore. One shortcut can go into more then one category.
<sproingie> prego: i never recall what a single precision float is.  a double is 54 bits IIRC, so it gets stuffed into a 64 bit FP register
<Amaranth> nikolai: Sounds like xcompmgr magic.
<nikolai> thanx
<prego> sproingie, I see... btw a single precision float in i386 is half a double, so fits into 32 bit AFAIK
<prego> sproingie, and powerpc, are them 64bit?
<nikolai> but i thought kcontrol could somehow do it too....on a gui level...thats the real reason I installed kde actually
<nikolai> hahaha
<sproingie> prego: most FP optimizations use double anyway, so you really lose nothing from using double
<sproingie> prego: unless you're really constrained for space, i guess
<cg_> cant figure out how to have sound from a audigy2 ZS!!!
<nikolai> oh well, if thats the case, im switching back to gnome
<nikolai> for now
<nikolai> have a nice day, everyone!!!
<nikolai> ciao
<prego> sproingie, not really, just wondering "to do the jump" or not...
<nikolai> long live ubuntu
<sproingie> nikolai: i'm happy w/ kde, but it's in a state of big brokenness on hoary with the switch to 3.4.  should settle in a few days
<erik_> Amaranth: I have now preference for that. But it should be the best if you can directly drag&drop and add/remove categories and  entries
<sproingie> but hey i speak to shadows
<Amaranth> sproingie: hehe
<prego> sproingie, and, if I setup a AMD64 with 64bit OS (ubuntu, SuSE or whatever), will it run 32bit compiled apps or should I recompile everything?
<sproingie> prego: i think you'll find there's almost no jump.  i'm happily running on amd64 and it feels identical
<Amaranth> erik_: Well, DnD might not be the best idea but being able to add and remove categories and entries would be nice.
<sproingie> prego: i'm told a few apps here and there won't port, but otherwise it's the same
<prego> sproingie, but binnaries?
<Amaranth> You could create a new category and tell GNOME what fd.o menu categories should go in it.
<sproingie> prego: 32 bit compat is turned on, so it'll run any 32 bit linux binary
<prego> sproingie, so you may have a mixture of 32bit and 64bit apps?
<prego> sproingie, sorry for so much questions... just trying to make my mind into...
<sproingie> prego: no, i imagine it's all 64 bit for me.  but if i got a 32 bit app, it would run fine
<erik_> Amaranth: Yes that'S the most horrible thing right now, if I would be a C Guru I'll would have done this already ... ;-)
<Amaranth> hehe
<sproingie> prego: only 32 bit stuff that doesnt run in compatibility is device drivers, since those arent separate processes
<Amaranth> If I wasn't sure something already existed I'd think about working on a nice PyGTK GUI for editting /usr/share/applications, at least.
<m0rphx> what do you guys get when you select multiple folders in nautilus and view the properties?
<prego> sproingie, maswan thanks for your help ;-))
<Amaranth> m0rphx: Basic, Emblems, and Permissions tabs
<sproingie> Amaranth: what's /usr/share/applications do?  I see a smattering of apps in it, but it seems to have little relation to anything on my desktop
<m0rphx> Amaranth: oh sorry, I forgot: do you get the right size for all the folders together?
<Amaranth> afaik it's correct
<jordanau> When I do a smart upgrade in synaptic, it marks a version of the linux kernel I am no longer using, how do i make it look for a different kernel?
<m0rphx> it changes for me, the one time it shows the size of all folders, the other time just one folder
<Amaranth> sproingie: They are XML documents that gnome-menus uses to determine what the put in the Applications menu and under what category.
<hayden> i found a nice icon theme i like called Glossed, but on the bottom panel in the bottom left there is a red x where the show desktop icon should be
<jordanau> it wants to upgrade 386 and i am running 686
<cg_> hoary not working with audigy2 ? nobody nows?
<sproingie> Amaranth: hm they dont look like xml to me.  i just did a cat /usr/share/applications/emacs21.desktop and it looked like ini file format
<sproingie> i.e. looked just like a kde desktop shortcut
<sproingie> 'course i'm running kde ... guess they both drop them in the same place
<Amaranth> oh, my bad
<Amaranth> there are INI
<Amaranth> Yeah, the whole point is that KDE and GNOME share them.
<prego> sproingie, one more question, are there Nvidia drivers for AMD64??
<sproingie> prego: yep, i believe so
<prego> sproingie, (posprocessing uses OpenGL intensively)
<sproingie> prego: ooh you probably dont want an ati in there then
<sproingie> ive heard nothing but venom about ati's 3d drivers on linux
<prego> sproingie, long time ago we switched to nvidia and never looked back again
<sproingie> oh yeah i just remembered one thing that doesnt work on amd64
<sproingie> flash
<sproingie> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-6629.html
<quarupt> can you upload to an ftp using a web browser?
<sproingie> quarupt: usually, yes.  drag and drop
<quarupt> awesome
<Smeven> hi
<quarupt> has anyone in here ever used the real vnc java applet from a web browser to connect to there box via vino?
<prego> sproingie, I don't care Flash at all. However, acroread would be interesting it run. Does it?
<Smeven> i am using ubuntu on am64 and i am trying to get cool and quiet running
<Smeven> i tried to load the powernow module and is gives a psb bios error on dmesg
<prego> quarupt, shouldn't be a problem
<sproingie> prego: should, long as you have binary compatibility in the kernel (all vendor kernels do)
<quarupt> prego, well i didnt know if it was feature of just realvnc or vino as well
<lok> Smeven, try to use cpufreq-selector
<sproingie> prego: flash doesnt work because it's a library.  can't link 32 bit libraries into 64 bit apps
<lok> but it's strange that powernowd is not running
<quarupt> prego, cause i cant seem to get it working, then again, i dont have the firefox java plugin installed yet eitther, cant remeber how
<Smeven> lok: i tried
<lok> you use the amd64 ubuntu not the i386 one ?
<sproingie> bah, latest download version of acroread from adobe is still 5.x
<sproingie> static bloatif linking and all
<sproingie> anyone know where to get the 7.0 linux beta?
<lok> because the x86_64 generic kernel enable the powernow
<Smeven> lok: right
<quarupt> prego, all i get when i try to connect is RFB 003.007
<quarupt> ?
<Smeven> lok: i have the gnome cpufreq applet in the panel
<Smeven> i have the amd64 live cd (sent straight from ubuntu)
<Smeven> and my machine is running at only 800Mhz
<lok> aaaaah
<mdke_laptop> anyone home who understands how the MoinMoin code of the wiki works?
<quarupt> prego, so can ya help?
<lok> it's semms to me that's a probleme with cpufreq then because when I use it I can't uperclock to 1800
<lok> I launch powernowd
<Smeven> powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)
<Smeven> powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB
<lok> your bios does not support the powernow
<lok> maybe
<prego> quarupt, all I can say is that I've used vino with other machine vncvieiwer... and I didn't have a problem eventhough vncviewer I used is quite old (at a RH7.3 machine)
<Smeven> lok: it says it does in the bios.
<quarupt> prego, no im trying to use the java applet via a browser to connect, it uses something different i think
<prego> quarupt, I tried java applet long time ago and didn't require anything special as far as I recall...
<prego> quarupt, except of java, obviously
<prego> quarupt, however it was slower compared to standalone vncviewer
<quarupt> well it says ya have to connect to a different port based on your display, i dunno im having trouble understanding it
<quarupt> http://www.realvnc.com/javavncviewer.html
<quarupt> take a look
<prego> quarupt, you are right, it doesn't work
<prego> quarupt, probably vino does not offer the java applet
<quarupt> thast what i asked in the beginning, and you said it should be fine lol
<quarupt> guess ill have to install the actual vnc server
<prego> quarupt, You are right again, I'm sorry
<quarupt> damn, and of course they dont have one for AMD64 linux
<quarupt> grr
<prego> quarupt, "normal" vncserver should be enough
<prego> quarupt, vncserver is not at ubuntu packages?
<quarupt> i cant run its for x86
<quarupt> id have to chroot it
<tritium> does evolution-exchange-storage not crash repeatedly for anybody?
<Pluk> vncserver is in universe
<prego> quarupt, btw, I'm getting same message for vncserver
<HeinrchWulfli> hi
<quarupt> prego, ok thx
<quarupt> i even setup port forwardinf
<prego> quarupt, perhaps there is some configuration option for that
<VladDrac> does anyone know a nice (iPhoto-like, but less sucky) photo view app for gnome?
<prego> VladDrac, gthumb for me
<VladDrac> prego: does that allow you to make albums, rotate, etc?
<prego> VladDrac, yes
<VladDrac> ok I'll look at it - tx
<prego> VladDrac, and also does nice interpolation at large zoomings
<HeinrchWulfli> i just downloaded mini.iso of Array 6 and started to install/boot from HD.. it goes well... till software choosing cames.. i get an error about archive mirror! i tried already daily array6 5 and so on.. what am i doing wrong?
<quarupt> prego, but where, i could never find a conf for vino
<GNAM> what's qmake?
<fuoco> anyone knows what CFLAGS and LDFLAGS ubuntu is using for gnome and other packages?
<GNAM> azz qt stuff
<huami> hi! how to add a script that will be executed during system start-up ?
<VladDrac> cool, gphoto looks nice
<prego> quarupt, I don't know if vino depends on vncserver; if such, probably it is matter of vncserver configuration...
<quarupt> ya prolly
<GNAM> how can i find a file on linux? a think like "dir \nomefile /s"
<Echylo> damn
<GNAM> thing
<Echylo> I think I fucked up my installation
<schweeb> GNAM: find / -name "file"
<schweeb> GNAM: or for case insensitive search, use -iname rather than -name
<prego> quarupt, nope, vino seems to be independent from vncserver
<GNAM> thanks
<eugi83> ciao a tutti
<eugi83> chi mi aiuta
<eugi83> ?
<mdke_laptop> eugi83, #ubuntu-it
<mdke_laptop> io cmq
<eugi83> :)
<GNAM> auauu figo ubuntu-it
<Smeven> i heard that gnome 2.10 is in ubuntu
<mdke_laptop> yep
<Smeven> do i need to run hoary?
<mdke_laptop> yes
<Hannes_> Smeven: yes
<Hannes_> updating 109 pkgs :P
<Fator_Dee> btw, when I upgrade my system to hoary, can I expect it to be a painless project, or should I prepare for the worst?
<ICU> hmm i tried to use libpam-ssh with gdm and changed the /etc/pam.d/gdm file as suggested in README.Debian but it doesn't work. any hints what i could have done wrong?
<Fator_Dee> I mean, can it fuck up my system?
<mdke_laptop> Fator_Dee, it will probably not be pain-free
<schasi> Fator_Dee: There is always a chance, but it shouldnt.
<mdke_laptop> Fator_Dee, best to wait until it is stable
<membreya> Smeven: gnome 2.10 was just released in ubuntu in the last few days :)
<schasi> But there are things that are not working yet in hoary, which is why it is not stable ;-) you should prepare for _that_
<Smeven> thats awesome :)
<Fator_Dee> I'll wait for it to be stable, and shouldn't that be until next month?
<schasi> Yes and best wait until it is stable
<membreya> yup next month Fator_Dee
<quarupt> Yes I am running gnome 2.10 and didnt even realize it
<schasi> Fator_Dee: Why would you update?
<Smeven> i have been hacking on gnome-terminal the last day or so
<Fator_Dee> schasi: new versions of programs mostly
<membreya> bout time we got a stable release of gnome :)
<quarupt> touch me where it smells funny
<Echylo> Fator_Dee, i'm fucking up my system right now
<Echylo> updating to hoary
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> sorry :)
<Fator_Dee> Echylo: (^_^)_b
<membreya> you're only just installing it now Echylo ?
<Echylo> yup
<Echylo> rebuilding the dabatse
<Echylo> rebuilding the database
<schasi> Fator_Dee: You could do backups and try it out ;-)
<quarupt> is there a limewire> for AMD64?
<schasi> And is your installation _that_ important?
<membreya> well then welcome to the future Echylo :)
<Echylo> :D
* djp upgrade to hoary and is now back with warty!
<quarupt> i didnt think it would matter since its based on java
<Echylo> well I think I'm stuck in the past with one leg
<Fator_Dee> schasi: maybe not :-p, i'd go crazy if I'd have to reinstall or something
* djp upgraded even!
<andrewski> so my computer's sporadically making this scratchy noise that coincides with the cursor blinking, the mouse moving, me typing, etc.  has anyone else experienced this?
<snowblink> andrewski: HDD?
<djp> as soon as hoary is ready for an official release, I'm there!
<Fator_Dee> I mean, I want to actually use my computer to do something, not just try and tweak/conf/etc it
<quarupt> WTF this deb wont install cause of arch mismatch, anyone know how to force dpkg to install something?
<schasi> Fator_Dee: Tell me you _do_ backups
<andrewski> snowblink: no, i can run hdparm tests and it's fine.
* djp has spent enough time chasing fedora core new releases to realise that ubuntu is for me and a stable system ideal...
<schasi> Well Fator_Dee it could even break _then_ somehow. Nothing is impossible
<Fator_Dee> well, I bought a 100 dvd+r's a while ago, so yes :-)
<membreya> quarupt: let me see if I can install limewire :)
<Echylo> not that hard ^
<Echylo> even I can handle that
<quarupt> not on AMD64 ya cant
<Echylo> all hope this update comes to a good end
<Echylo> (please)
<quarupt> its just cause its a deb i generated witb alien while i was still on i386 all i have to do is generate a new deb from the bin on the AMD64 machine
<snowblink> *sigh* if only window focus could follow my eyes...
<Echylo> :D
<djp> Echylo: my upgrade from wart to hoary was as smooth as jamelia's bottom...
<gert> hi im on an amd64 and i would like to compile wine
<Echylo> well then my system uses another bottom
* djp adds that he has never felt jamelia's bottom though... :(
<quarupt> then you need to get back on x86
<gert> but it gives an error on ./configure
<Echylo> which one gert
<Echylo> and btw
<gert> gcc unable to compile executables
<Echylo> als je toch nederlands spreekt, en blijkbaar op de VUB zit :P kan je naar #ubuntu-nl
<gert> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<NecroNeo> any1 knows how to get my laptop into suspended mode when I close the lid?
<gert> Echylo bedankt :-)
<Echylo> ;)
<Echylo> medebelgen helpen elkaar eh
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> it's updated
<Echylo> let's reboot
<Echylo> hope I see y'all back :P
<membreya> gl Echylo :)
<Woodwizzle> Hello
<gert> can anyone help me?
<invitro> Has anyone managed to get gamin working properly (like fam did)?
<invitro> I want my desktop to get updated when I download files to it.
<gert> anyone compiled wine on amd 64?
<quarupt> get, there is no wine for AMD64 yet
<quarupt> you will have to read about CHROOT
<gert> compile from source must be pssible
<quarupt> and do it natice x86
<gert> or isnt that possible either?
<quarupt> native
<gert> i know there are no binary packages for it
<schasi> gert: wine has x86specific parts in it
<quarupt> Im pissed that someone told me if i switched to AMD64 that i would be able to run limeire just fine cause its java based, WELL BS cause whe ya try to install it it says error: acrh mismatch no AMD64 support
<schasi> Thats why it cant be simply recompile
<schasi> d
<schasi> gert: Same with ppc, there is no wine for mac
<quarupt> read about AMD64 chroot x86 project
<gert> ok, ill see
<gert> thx
<schasi> can amd64 do "on-the-fly-32bit-emulation2?
<schasi> So that you can mix 32 and 32*2 bit programmes?
<VladDrac> I wonder if I can hack some logic into wlan/wireless selection...
<VladDrac> i.e. use wlan if available, else default to wireless
<quarupt> great so with AMD64 ya get DOUBLE the registers and HALF the apps
<soulhack> i've got a problem, when I start my computer and most of the modules (?) have loaded i get this message: Modprobe: FATAL ERROR Inserting Hw_Random, pciehp, shpchp.
<soulhack> It's just below "loading Hotplug module" or something.
<quarupt> type dmesg
<membreya> quarupt: I'm running limewire on AMD64
<quarupt> not pro
<membreya> not pro
<quarupt> i know
<membreya> unless you can give me a d/l link :)
<soulhack> quarupt, me? and then?
<quarupt> i have the deb, yont do ya no good if yur on AMD64 ubuntu
<quarupt> wont
<R0bNyc> limewire s**ks
<quarupt> yea right
<R0bNyc> gkt-gnutella , mldonkey and apollon are good
<membreya> R0bNyc: I prefer azureus :)
<membreya> especially for my tv eps :)
<soulhack> can anyone help me?
<Montagh> phex seemed better if you had to use java
<quarupt> you have no cue what your talking about
<membreya> just finished getting Dead Like Me series 1
<R0bNyc> membreya, and what bittorrent sites you use
<quarupt> whatever ones arent shut sown by the MPAA this week
<quarupt> crap i gotta goto work
<quarupt> i havent even slept
<R0bNyc> membreya, where do you d/l from
<quarupt> damn the man
<hedu> laptop, warty, graphic card, second monitor howto ?????????????????
<membreya> R0bNyc: http://btefnet.net/, http://www.novatina.com/
<quarupt> hedu type exactlu what ya just did into wii
<quarupt> wiki
<R0bNyc> membreya, thanks let me take a lok
<hedu> quarupt sorry????
<hedu> need help to get an external monitor working on my laptop running warty XFree
<Fator_Dee> I have these on my dmesg: "acpi: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance" and "acpi: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance", what do they mean and should I try to do something?
<gert> has anyone gotten quake2 working?
<gert> LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory
<gert> this is what i get
<gert> google return little
<R0bNyc> membreya, whats your favorite player
<GNAM> what's the meaning of "segmentation fault" by a program? meaning is tha's a shit program?
<Montagh> its busted
<membreya> for the vids R0bNyc ? I just use mplayer :)
<membreya> GNAM: seg fault means the program is crashing
<R0bNyc> oh
<R0bNyc> membreya, I cant find mplayer =
<soulhack> where can i find a tutorial on hotplugging? ubuntu dont seem to find my digital camera when i plug it in.
<soulhack> and where do i upgrade to Hoary?
<membreya> R0bNyc: have you updated your repos? and are you running hoary or warty?
<larsrohdin> is there any messenger in linux that is fully compatible with msn messenger? i mean with webcams and stuff?
<R0bNyc> membreya, hoary array 6
<membreya> then edit your repos :)
<R0bNyc> larsrohdin, no linux lacks messengaging stuff unlike windows
<R0bNyc> membreya, edit to what
<membreya> larsrohdin: you could try gaim-vv..but good luck :\
<dmallery> hi on a supermicro 370de6 mobo (2x p3 1k) at the reboot in install it gets to "starting hotplug subsystem" hits the disk a few times and hangs.  have tried acpi=off and apm=off.. no joy.
<R0bNyc> oh you mean add multiverse
<membreya> ya
<membreya> R0bNyc: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<larsrohdin> membreya, ok... thats too bad, i want to see the people i talk to.
<membreya> larsrohdin: the other option is to use gnomemeeting
<membreya> but that uses netmeeting protocol
<Smeven> hi
<jrm4> hey, speaking of iming, does gaim support multiple instances? like i want my yahoos in one window and aimer's in another?
<R0bNyc> membreya, whats that warty-backports main universe thing, i copied the debian-marillat since all the rest are warty
<michelp> anyone know if they are going to mail out free hoarys like they did wartys?
<membreya> R0bNyc: you just need to change the warty to hoary
<R0bNyc> whats the backports for
<dmallery> hi  could someone help me with a warty install hang?
<soulhack> how do i enable sounds in ubuntu?
<soulhack> such great question.
<aram> ola
<soulhack> hi
<soulhack> do you know how i can enable sounds? :)
<soulhack> or how to download codecs for that matter.
<dmallery> hi  could someone help me with a warty install hang?
<Smeven> is 2.10 that good?
<Smeven> does it seem faster and nicer to my ram?
<Smeven> or the opposite :)
<membreya> Smeven: im just happy to be running a stable gnome now :P
<Smeven> i develop though, it makes it easier not having to use a build script or compile a lot from source
<dmallery> hi...  could someone please help me with a warty install hang?
<Smeven> more info perhaps
<Philuk86> dmallery: just ask your question, il help if i can
<dmallery> hi on a supermicro 370de6 mobo (2x p3 1k) at the reboot in install it gets to "starting hotplug subsystem" hits the disk a few times and hangs.  have tried acpi=off and apm=off.. no joy.
<Smeven> is there an option to turn off hotplug?
<dmallery> also have repeated the install to that point.
<Smeven> hm
<prego> GNAM, segmentation fault means that the program has tried to access a wrong segment of memory. Probably because of an error in the program.
<dmallery> are those boot options in a man page somewhere??
<Seveas> dmallery, acpi=noapic and acpi=force don't work either?
<Fator_Dee> have you waited long enough? I mean the starting hotplug thingy takes a while on my system?
<eruin> maaaan why does polypaudio have to constantly use 10-13% of my cpu ?
<dmallery> i will go try them now... thanks!
<dmallery> have waited half hour...
<Fator_Dee> oh :-|
<Fator_Dee> maybe that counts as "long enough"
<Echylo> yaaaay
<Echylo> hoary is running fine now!
<poxymox> Aloha
<membreya> well done Echylo :)
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> only my xmms hangs
<Echylo> when I try to play
<wasabi__> hmm, does warty's mkinitrd support lvm and evms?
<paulproteus> Echylo: First of all, use Beep Media Player instead of XMMS.
<paulproteus> It's Just Better.
<paulproteus> Second, you need to configure XMMS to use the esound output plugin.
<paulproteus> You can do that by going into the preferences screen in XMMS and selecting esound rather than OSS; OSS is the default, and will not work on an Ubuntu system.
<wasabi__> why does it feel wrong to use hotplug and udev on a server
<wasabi__> yet, i know every other OS does it this way
<Echylo> thanks
<Echylo> done
<Echylo> and it works!
<blizah> echylo. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<sigglet> wasabi__: what do you mean feels wrong?
<sigglet> udev is a wonderful thing
<wasabi__> sigglet, it just feels wrong to use any sort of automatic hardware detection on a server.
<wasabi__> It's always been a Linux admin thing to manage that manually.
<sigglet> wasabi__: why? when it saves you from manually doing it
<sigglet> time management
<membreya> paulproteus: OSS works fine for me in XMMS
<wasabi__> because it Might Break
<sigglet> there is no difference other than having to waste your time to modprobe
<wasabi__> /etc/modules
<sigglet> wasabi__: why would it break?
<soulhack> how do i turn on the sound support soundcore module?
<wasabi__> sigglet, good question
<sigglet> dork
<blizah> oh is hoary out? :D
<blizah> stable version?
<membreya> blizah: next month
<blizah> oh :(
<blizah> hehe
<paulproteus> membreya: It will work on a few sound cards, like Sound Blaster Live.
<paulproteus> But for most it won't.
<membreya> paulproteus: just using nforce3 onboard (ac97)
<paulproteus> membreya: Interesting.
<paulproteus> It's a driver quality issue, usually.
* Echylo gives party!
<Echylo> :P
<Echylo> free beer
<membreya> you even old enough to drink Echylo ? :P
<Echylo> I don't drink alco
<Echylo> never :)
<membreya> :| freak
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> personal experiences
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> not that
<Echylo> just experiences
<membreya> im banned from drinking :(
* poxymox let turn some pott @>>>> :-)
<membreya> lol poxy
<membreya> oo my sata drive is udma6 in ubuntu :P
<Fator_Dee> Echylo: I can handle your share of beer :-p
* Echy|Shower gives everything to Fator_Dee 
<Fator_Dee> \o/
<membreya> give me...I've been almost 2 months without a drink!
* Echy|Shower gives another crate of beer to membreya 
<membreya> :D
<Echy|Shower> hmm
<Echy|Shower> last time I updated to hoary
<Echy|Shower> there was an automatic update symbol
<Echy|Shower> in system...
<membreya> still there Echy|Shower :)
<Echy|Shower> not here
<Echy|Shower> nope
<Echy|Shower> checked every meny
<Echy|Shower> menu*
<membreya> System > Administration > Ubuntu Update Manager
<Echy|Shower> not here
<Echy|Shower> told you
<membreya> got synaptic installed? :P
<Echy|Shower> yes
<membreya> do you have usr/bin/update-manager
<hawke_> Echy|Shower: run update-notifier
<Echy|Shower> it didn't even installed xorg
<Echy|Shower> how does he dare
<soulhack> where can i find my kernel?
<linuxboy> soulhack: /boot
<hawke_> soulhack: In your RAM chips
<soulhack> i want to do this:
<soulhack> You must turn on the sound support soundcore module. This is in the kernel. Look in the sound drivers directory and it should be the first option.
<hawke_> soulhack: 'modprobe soundcore'
<soulhack> i am still lost, i dont know how to 'edit my kernel'
<Wiseguy> hi
<Wiseguy> totally offtopic question (just need native english speakers"
<Wiseguy> )
<Wiseguy> on http://creativecommons.org/
<soulhack> why?
<Wiseguy> shouldnt the headline read "Creative Commons is a nonprofit ORGANIZATION that offers a flexible copyright for creative work."
<soulhack> i use a creativecommons licence (also off topic)
<Fator_Dee> Wiseguy: weel of course
<Fator_Dee> *well
<Wiseguy> ...
<soulhack> yes
<Wiseguy> ok, maybe I should send them a mail
<andrewski> Wiseguy: yes, but there is much license for verbing words.  (e.g.)
<andrewski> :P
<timing> is it normal the powerpc version for ubuntu doesn't have a graphical installer?
<GarySaved> A friend of mine installed Warty, and has a dialup ISP.  Where does he go to connect?
<andrewski> timing: graphical?
<timing> yeah with graphics
<soulhack> really, how do i edit my kernel to enable the soundcore?
<timing> i don't mind though
<soulhack> i cant find this anywhere
<andrewski> GarySaved: there are programs with ppp in the name; i think that's it, but i'm not sure.
<andrewski> timing: when i installed warty (i386), it didn't have graphics
<neighborlee> any opengl pros in here atm as I could use help with errors i'm getting running some opengl examples ;(
<airox> after upgrading to ubuntu, should i restart ?
<GarySaved> andrewski, Thanks
<mgedmin> uh oh, random gnome file dialogs freeze until I kill gam_server
<andrewski> airox: upgrading to hoary?
<timing> andrewski: you had to setup x.org yourself?
<airox> andrewski: sorry, that's what i ment :O)
<andrewski> timing: well, no.
<airox> -O
<andrewski> airox: you don't need to restart, but you won't be using the updated kernel until then.
<timing> andrewski: oke, cool. BTW why is it called warty?
<andrewski> timing: [shrugs] 
<timing> ah too bad
<airox> oke, rebooting then :)
<andrewski> airox: i would at least restart X so you're using X.org/updated GDM/updated Gnome, GTK, etc. :)
<airox> :)
<andrewski> timing: are you making out ok?
<timing> andrewski: yeah! just trying ubuntu on my macmini, got it on my laptop and server for two years
<timing> debian that is
<Wiseguy> ok, thanks
<Wiseguy> bye
<andrewski> timing: so you're not stuck or anything?
<neighborlee> is hoary stable enough ( I know thats subjective but <G>) to consider upgrading ?
<timing> andrewski: why do i receive an away message in a /query from you? very anoying
<timing> andrewski: yeah it's gonna be allright :D
<malte`> i got to work Hibernate on an Acer TravelMate 212TX :)
<neighborlee> reason asking is last time I tried it from CD install I had trouble with cd automounting
<andrewski> timing: i just went away to get some food, but i came back.
<gilles> I have the following error msg when try to listen to a radio: There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///tmp/mandarin_0930-1030-20k.asx", you might need to install the corresponding plugins. How and what plugins to install ?
<timing> yeah, /query away messages do suck, sinds we are not in a query
<andrewski> timing: but if you were trying to reach me while i was away, it would let you know i wasn't here.
<timing> andrewski: well there we have /away for
<timing> andrewski: and i recieve it on every message i send to you
<andrewski> timing: still?
<timing> andrewski: i understand you are away
<timing> yeah, i recieve it every message
<timing> andrewski: test
<timing> andrewski: test
<soulhack> can anyone help me?
<larsrohdin> hi, i have a really old macintosh... its a powerbook 230, it has only floppy, no cd... what linux can i use on it? or can i even use linux on it?
<timing> does ubuntu for powerpc come with xfree86 or x.org?
<larsrohdin> warty comes with xfree86...
<andrewski> timing: i think that's a warty v. hoary question.
<timing> larsrohdin: you can run linux on everything !
<larsrohdin> but if its different for ppc i dont know
<timing> warty is stable? and hoary is unstable?
<timing> like woody and sarge in debian
<larsrohdin> timing, thats what i thought=) but which linux-dist?
<andrewski> timing: technically, but many (including i) are using hoary with no/few problems.
<timing> hmm okay
<timing> x.org is much cooler
<larsrohdin> timing, i had problems with hoary...
<timing> i want alpha channels!
<timing> larsrohdin: how many memory does the 230 have?
<andrewski> larsrohdin: i've found that only few distros support booting from floppy, but smartbootmanager (if you can get it to work) helps.  i could never get it working.
<Echylo> I have x.org installed now what is so special about it?
<larsrohdin> like 8mb i guess
<andrewski> timing: then you'll need x.org :)
<timing> debian woody got bootflops!
<andrewski> Echylo: well, it's free; xfree changed their license which is what caused the fork.
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> now the cool part?
<timing> larsrohdin: you could try an old version of debian, those are small
<andrewski> Echylo: but recent versions (6.8 and up) have true transparency.
<andrewski> Echylo: "compositing manager" it's called.
<timing> Echylo: it does alpha blending, so you can have really transparant windows
<larsrohdin> timing, ok... but if i download it on this comp. is the disc readable on the mac?
<Echylo> ok tell me about the transparant? how you manage that?
<timing> larsrohdin: dunno, never tried linux on a mac with floppys
<andrewski> Echylo: look at x.org's website.
<Echylo> ok
<andrewski> Echylo: i don't use it, but there are good howtos out there.
<timing> I need to do the dishes!
<timing> andrewski: script test
<andrewski> Echylo: probably one on ubuntuforums.org
<larsrohdin> timing, but in general, can a mac read a linuxdisc?
<timing> larsrohdin: yeah
<larsrohdin> ok...
<timing> drat, x-windows is not working on my macmini
<soulhack> ....
<timing> andrewski: test
<airox> the upgrade worked :)
<andrewski> airox: yay.
<airox> But the gnome menu doesn't show my own added shortcuts
<airox> Is the previous config available ?
<Echylo> ok no howto for alpha channel on forums :P
<mrproper> I'm on Horay right now and pluged my thumb drive into the USB slot.  However, it wasn't mounted anywhere.  I thought this was supposed to happen automaticaly.
<andrewski> mrproper: is hotplug running?
<andrewski> Echylo: you want how to on compositing, x.org transparency...
<timing> thanx, bye
<andrewski> Echylo: something like that.  alpha channels wouldn't give you quite what you wanted.
<mrproper> andrewski, When I run hotplug status, the process locks
<Echylo> hmm ok
<andrewski> mrproper: hmm, not good.
<andrewski> mrproper: you're up-to-date?
<mrproper> andrewski, Let me se3e.
<mrproper> andrewski, It's always possible I need to reboot.
<andrewski> mrproper: doubtful, but possible.
<mrproper> andrewski, There's a new version of HAL for me.  Should I reboot once I get it?
<Echylo> seems like it's not worth it got it gets slow anyway
<andrewski> mrproper: yes, probably.  meaning: i don't know how to reload it.
<andrewski> :)
<mrproper> andrewski, It maybe an init script.
<mrproper> andrewski, and no, hotplug doesn't seem to be running
<andrewski> mrproper: your guess is as good as mine. :)
<andrewski> mrproper: ah!
<andrewski> mrproper: regardless of updating, you need to be running hotplug.
<mrproper> andrewski, I'm surprised it wasn't started.
<andrewski> mrproper: try dpkg-reconfigure hotplug
<mrproper> andrewski, I can't do anything with the hotplug scripts.
<andrewski> mrproper: it's installed?
<mrproper> Yes it is.
<andrewski> mrproper: hmm, maybe upgrade hal and reboot.  then we'll try again.  (i'll be here.)
<andrewski> mrproper: and make sure you're using a current kernel?
<mrproper> andrewski, Yeah.  Nothing was selected for the pkg-configure on hotplug
<mrproper> andrewski, 2.6.8-1-5386
<andrewski> mrproper: maybe upgrade that too; perhaps it has better hotplug support (since hotplug is a bit new)
<mrproper> andrewski, Upgrade what?
<airox> I was used to do this: nautilus applications:///Internet to edit and add the shortcuts in that menu. In hoary it doesn't seem to work anymore. Anybody know how to add / edit shortcuts ?
<mrproper> andrewski, Okay, I'll be back in a few.
<andrewski> mrproper: upgrade kernel, hal, hotplug if you can, then reboot into the newer kernel.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<Echylo> netsplit?
<goldfish> yes
<Echylo> funky
<vince_> gnome 2.6 had a "run script"-context menu in nautilus. can i reenable that?
<mrproper> hot plug isn't running.
<airox> /etc/init.d/hotplug start ? :)
<mrproper> kbreit@kblinux:~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug start
<mrproper> Password:
<mrproper>  * Starting hotplug subsystem...
<mrproper> Oh, now it started
<mrproper> Took a reboot.
<sic|work> greetings.  I did this to get to runlevel 3- telinit 3 > /etc/init.d/gdm stop    now when I boot up it boots up to a command prompt instead of gdm...how do I get it set to boot to the login screen?
<mrproper> VERY cool.
<andrewski> mrproper: so now it's working?
<mrproper> andrewski, Yes it is.  I need to get hotplug to start by default though :/
<andrewski> mrproper: now, you have to add hotplug to boot. :)
<andrewski> mrproper: man update-rc.d IIRC
<mrproper> andrewski, I hate debian's init scripts :/
<andrewski> mrproper: me too.
* andrewski came from gentoo.
<schweeb> update-rc.d isn't that tough to learn...
<andrewski> schweeb: but it's not very intuitive.
<mrproper> I like making a symlink by myself and that's it.
<Smeven> how do i disable sudo?
<schweeb> check the wiki
<schweeb> if you really want to do so
<mrproper>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/hotplug already exist.
<Smeven> yes
<schweeb> do you know how the runlevel system works, mrproper?
<mrproper> schweeb, Yes I do.
<mrproper> I see it in init.d, but nowhere else. The man page says the script must exist in init.d before uptdate-rc.d is run though.
<andrewski> mrproper: you can just add hotplug to your runlevel then...
<mrproper> andrewski, With a simple sym link then?
<schweeb> is this on ubuntu, mrproper ?
<mrproper> schweeb, Yeah
<schweeb> update-rc.d hotplug defaults
<schweeb> try that
<mrproper> already did
<mrproper> Thats the error I get
<andrewski> mrproper: man update-rc.d
<mrproper> *Kevin glares at debian*
<mrproper> andrewski, Yeah, what about it?
<schweeb> paste the error plz
<andrewski> mrproper: that will tell you how; i don't really know myself.
<mrproper>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/hotplug already exist.
<schweeb> ah
<schweeb> alright, is hotplug in /etc/rcS.d ?
<schweeb> I have it as /etc/rcS.d/S40hotplug
<mrproper> schweeb, yes it is
<reperire> I install Ubuntu on one partition on my hard drive and it was working fine and I was able to boot into and everything. I then install Windows XP on another partition on my hard-drive and it appears that it has overwritten the master boot record since when I start my computer it launches straight into Windows without giving me the option of booting into Ubuntu. What should I do?
<airox> Is there a way to add a submenu to gnome ?
<airox> (the menu of gnome that is)
<schweeb> reperire: you can use knoppix or something to reinstall grub to the MBR
<reperire> cool, ta
<reperire> Knoppix works on Windows, yes?
<jnk> (even ubuntu's live cd I think)
<schweeb> well, you can use just about any install CD even
<jesus-> what cdburn app comes with ubuntu?
<schweeb> but knoppix is a bit easier
<jnk> knoppix is a linux distribution you can boot from cd, windows is not involved
<airox> or floppy ? :)
<reperire> oh ok
<jnk> Jerub, cdrecord (command-line), nautilus
<Echylo> windows isn't involved with linux at all jnk :P
<schweeb> airox: heh, people still use those?
<jnk> jesus-  I meant
<Echylo> except wine
<reperire> so there is no app i can run in windows that will reinstall grub to the MBR?
<airox> schweeb: yep.
<jnk> Echylo, :)
<the_1> hello everyone!
<airox> hi the_1
<the_1> how are you today?
<schweeb> reperire: you can do it with your regular ubuntu CD, but I don't have the directions necessary to tell you how (nor the time)
<reperire> ok
<airox> Well fine the_1, how about you ?
<the_1> well...everything's fine, just one minor problem...
<schweeb> reperire: basically, boot the CD, go to VT2, mount your hard drive, chroot to it, run grub-install, reboot
<lizdeika> omg i think he's the_1
<xadas> Does ubuntu hw manager work? I want to send some data but I'm waiting while the hardware data gets prepared about 5 minutes and nothing :-(.
<shock> is there any app under windoze that can do anything to anything?
<shock> O_o
<airox> shock: I guess you should rephrase that ...
<the_1> can't figure how to add gdesklets to autostart with ubuntu at logon..
<sic|work> greetings.  I did this to get to runlevel 3- telinit 3 > /etc/init.d/gdm stop    now when I boot up it boots up to a command prompt instead of gdm...how do I get it set to boot to the login screen?
<lizdeika> try preferences->sessions
<lizdeika> the_1:
<jnk> sic|work, resinstall gdm
<the_1> ok...will have a look at that, tnx m8
<jnk> sic|work, you have overwritten the gdm starting script
<the_1> btw, what is the command to start it minimized to the tray?
<mrproper> schweeb, So what do I do with the S40hotplug file?
<sic|work> jnk: that won't screw up any of my settings?
<jnk> sic|work, well I don't think so
<jnk> you "reinstall" when you upgrade anyway, and settings should be kept
<schweeb> mrproper: nothing, reboot...
<schweeb> mrproper: it'll start on next reboot
<mrproper> schweeb, Oh okay.  Thanks
<the_1> lizdeika: thanks, I think that will do the trick!
<sic|work> jnk: ok, I will give it a try, thanks
<jnk> np
<nanaem> hi... does ubuntu have any partition mangare prog? what's the name of it?
<jnk> nanaem, fdisk, parted, and qtparted for a GUI
<nanaem> thx alot
<hawke_> nanaem: gparted, in addition to jnk's list
<jnk> yeah gparted is available!
<neighborlee> nvidia drivers working ok with xorg/hoary ??
<jesus-> I selected a 699mb .iso in nautilus but when I want to burn it it keeps telling me to insert a blank cd while there IS a blank cd in the tray
<Solatis> hello
<Solatis> i would like to know... i really /really/ want to upgrade my boost libraries on my ubuntu system due to added functionality... however, i'm still using warty - is it either possible to only upgrade libboost to hoary's revision, or is it advicable to upgrade my entire system to hoary ?
<jnk> jesus-, when you insert the CD, does nautilus cd-burner come up automatically
<jnk> ?
<PotajiTo> i've done that Solatis, i mena upgrading only what i need
<PotajiTo> i upgraded xorg and gnome and i have no problems
<Solatis> PotajiTo: ok - did you compile it from source yourself /
<Solatis> ?
<PotajiTo> nope
<Solatis> because i wouldn't want to interfere (sp?) with apt for package management
<PotajiTo> i did it from apt
<jnk> Solatis, the right way to do that is through apt pinning ... but you know hoary is due soon
<airox> So gnome can't handle cascaded menu's ?
<jesus-> jnk:  yes it does
<PotajiTo> it update what it needed
<Solatis> jnk: i know - but it's about string processing (type classification) added to boost libraries, and I really can't wait 3 - 4 weeks for that :)
<dampjam_> I have seen a ton of hoary updates in the past 72 hours, is this in preparation for the preview release coming up?
<Solatis> ah you know what
<Solatis> i'll upgrade my system to hoary
<Solatis> it's a desktop anyway
<jnk> airox, weird I'm sure there used to be a possibility of editing gnome menus by right-clicking in them but now I try and there is no option for that... certainly they can be edited manually in gconf or something but that's not handy
<Solatis> any pointers to where i can find more info on how to properly upgrade ?
<jnk> Solatis, 2 secs
<PotajiTo> apt-dist upgrade
<PotajiTo> or update
<PotajiTo> cant remember
<airox> jnk: In warty there was some editing with those menu's, it's gone in hoary :(
<mrs> is there a channel for unix newbies please ?
<airox> It was a gnome 'fault'
<Solatis> PotajiTo: yeah yeah, but i asumme i also have to edit /etc/apt/source.list
<Solatis> PotajiTo: is there anything else i need to edit ?
<goldfish> mrs: What's up?
<PotajiTo> yeah, change where it says warty to hoary
<goldfish> oh right
<PotajiTo> and do that command
<schweeb> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge/talkback/1100762912/view?searchterm=hoary%20upgrade
<Solatis> PotajiTo: and that's all ?
<Solatis> schweeb: ta
<jnk> Solatis, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html   http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html   http://www.argon.org/~roderick/apt-pinning.html
<PotajiTo> tha'ts what i've done in other box
<RuffianSoldier> hey bob2 are you ar0und?
<schweeb> jnk: that's for pinning, not for a simple dist-upgrade...
<PotajiTo> worked nice, just that, no changing X's configs and that things
<Solatis> jnk: thanks, i'll follow schweeb's link
<jnk> airox, file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<drspin> where can I find a list of all the sound modules that ship with ubuntu"
<drspin> ?
<schweeb> you use pinning when you're going to mix apt sources and revisions
<jesus-> jnk:  the window comes up, but dragging an .iso inthere isn't the way to go, right? So i just right click the iso and select "burn to disc", but it keeps telling me to insert a blank cd of 700mb (and there's on in it)
<schweeb> Solatis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<schweeb> that too
<virtuald> when/where is polypaudio started?
<jnk> jesus-, are you using warty or hoary?
<jesus-> jnk:  hoary
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu is 1337!
<jnk> jesus-, and have you already successfully burned a disc in this confiugration?
<jesus-> no jnk
<jesus-> first try
<jnk> jesus-, then we'll try with cdrecord
<jnk> jesus-, your cdrom drive is /dev/hdc ?
<jesus-> okelidokeli, i'll read the man
<virtuald> jesus uses ubuntu B] ] 
<jnk> jesus-, ok so good luck and don't forget to use sudo when you invoke cdrecord
<jnk> lol
<dampjam_> I'm using hoary and I cannot get sound to work at all.  Hoary correctly identified the chipset but no sound comes out, any ideas?
<andrewski> dampjam_: muted?
<dampjam_> andrewski: I went through the entire alsa troubleshooting tutorial, volume is up and the Volume Monitor shows sound is coming out, I just don't hear anything
<sigglet> turn the volume up?
<andrewski> dampjam_: have you tried multiple file types?
<dampjam_> Awesome!  I got it
<dampjam_> It's taken 3 ays
<dampjam_> I had to turn the external amplifier off in alsamixer
<dampjam_> aparrently my laptop does not support it when it's on
<Madeye> hey, how to watch all incoming connections to my box? tail -f /var/log/messages/
<Madeye> ?
<jesus-> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<jesus-> hmm
<tck> having problems playing a .avi file
<tck> its encdoed with div-x
<tck> :/
<Smeven> hello
<Ribs> you can play divx on Linux
<larry> hello
<Ribs> on x86 machines, anyway
<tck> tried totem, vlc, xine, xmms
<Smeven> what memory debugger is available on ubuntu that works on amd64?
<[FiDO] > I have a question
<larry> any idea where to get ip for aol?
<Smeven> something similar to valgrind?
<Ribs> tck: you probabily need codecs
<Fator_Dee> w32codecs
<[FiDO] > how do you change gnome so it doesn't open multiple windows
<goldfish> larry: You on dsl?
<larry> no 56k
<tck> Ribs, i downloaded http://www.divx.com/divx/linux/ theres
<goldfish> k
<[FiDO] > I just want each window to open within itself
<tck> installed codes to /usr/local/lib/ etc..
<goldfish> [FiDO] : ubuntuguide.org
<Fator_Dee> [FiDO] : nautilus -> edit -> preferences -> behaviour -> always open in browser window
<goldfish> [FiDO] : It's near the end
<goldfish> or that :)
<[FiDO] > ok thanks
<goldfish> larry: you just want to get your own ip?
<neighborlee> does anyone know is hoary stable enough by now for day to day and is the cd automounting working as expected ?
<dampjam_> I've been using hoary for about a week now, no complaints
<Fator_Dee> neighborlee: better to wait for stable
<larry> my 56k best data runs slow it has a serial connection, is that the reason
<[FiDO] > wow that was simple I feel like an idiot for asking
<[FiDO] > thanks
<Fator_Dee> np
<neighborlee> Fator_Dee, yeah I wondered...prob. true
<dampjam_> My laptop has volume buttons on the side, is there anything that would make those work?
<tck> [FiDO] , you can be an idiot for 5 mins or an idiot for life if you dont ask :)
<Smeven> what memory debugger is available on ubuntu that works on amd64 that is similar to valgrind?
<neighborlee> Fator_Dee, i'm having some truly odd opengl errors and I thought going to xorg might resolve them but...
<crypticreign> anyone have a compaw a1500 printer installed with ubuntu?
<tck> Smeven, Electric Fence
<tck> and gcov
<crypticreign> compaw a1500
<crypticreign> oops
<andrewski> neighborlee: i think upgrading is a good idea; it's mostly stable IME
<jnk> dampjam_, launch "xev" and watch if something occurs when you press them
<neighborlee> andrewski, worth a shot
<dampjam_> nothing
<tck> crypticreign, try apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<tck> it has lots of 3rd drivers etc..
<crypticreign> tck: sweet, thanks
<jnk> dampjam_, what's your laptop?
<dampjam_> it's a vaio tr5ap
<drspin> ehere can I find the drivers for my ess sound card?
<drspin> where?
<JDigital> help me guys my sound recorder won't record sound
<drspin> JDigital: unmute the microphone and turn on the boost
<JDigital> it will, however, willingly eat 100% CPU then crash
<JDigital> now I can hear sound
<jnk> dampjam_, it's not the "jog dial" that you're talking about?
<dampjam_> no, there are + and - buttons right next to the lcd screen
<jnk> drspin, what's your sound card, and why don't you want alsa?
<JDigital> drspin: Okay, now I can hear it, but it won't replay the sound in Sound Recorder.
<drspin> jnk: ESS 1868 is my sound card... and after the upgrade to Hoary -- sound won't work
<JDigital> when I try it does nothing, then I try again, and it crashes
<drspin> JDigital: hoary or warty?
<JDigital> warty
<drspin> JDigital: what soundcard?
<KingArthur> Hey everyone, I've got a Dell Inspiron 8600 with WiFi.  I have tried dabbling in Linux before about 5 yrs ago, and didn't like the results.  I hear this is a fairly striaght foreward install, but I want to know, does it support WiFi chipsets, ATI graphics, and how well does it work with NTFS?
<JDigital> "Ensonic AudioPCI" it seems
<drspin> KingArthur: NTFS is READ ONLY!
<dampjam_> drspin: it isn't if you run ntfsfix after each use ;)
<JDigital> KingArthur: It's far better than it was. NTFS is read only. Modern graphics cards/chipsets are well supported. I think it supports wifi but I've never used it
<KingArthur> that's what I thoguht.  I was planning on converting one of my partitions to Fat32
<drspin> KingArthur: There is a driver that supports writing if you don't change the filesize...
<jnk> dampjam_, you can try the rsjog package anyway maybe it handles that too
<drspin> dampjam_: after each file you edit you have to run that ?
<vijub> you can use captive ntfs for wire support
<andrewski> KingArthur: it does support wifi, as much as any linux distro.  is your card supported in linux?
<dampjam_> drspin: after you umount ntfs, you can run ntfsfix
<drspin> hmmm --
<drspin> interesting!!
<dampjam_> drspin: but you have to run it before booting windows or as the documentation puts in "you'll be sorry"
<jnk> KingArthur, I've a latitude D600 and wifi works out of the box
<drspin> what is the driver for my ESS1868 soundcard?
<KingArthur> not sure if my card is supported.  I'll find out which one it is.  It's one of the Centrino chipsets.
<jnk> chip ipw2200 (intel). Friends of mine have ipw2100 and it works too
<andrewski> KingArthur: there's a good website whose link i forget that shows all supported cards....
<jnk> KingArthur, if it's centrino it's probably one of those
<drspin> Centrino works with NDISwrapper I believe
<KingArthur> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3A Mini PCI Adapter is what I have
<jnk> good so ipw2100 for you
<jnk> should work out of the box
<JDigital> Hey guys, what can I use with Linux to record myself with such as a microphone
<jnk> JDigital, gnome-sound-recorder
<JDigital> that program is horribly unstable and stuffs
<Fator_Dee> and audacity, but it does a lot more
<KingArthur> good.  I'll be dual booting from a XP partition, so I'll be able to go back if it doesn't work, but I wanted to know befoer hand.  if it didn't support it, I'd still not use Linux.  I've seen screen shots for others with variations, and love the way they look.  I only use my computer for webbased applications and chatting.  Just a little gaming, so I can go back to the other boot for that.
<JDigital> oh now it works
<KingArthur> so, why is this variation of Linux so small in filesize compared to Mandrake?
<KingArthur> several other linux flavors are three iso's, so I was curious what this one ommitted
<Cube-ness> hmm.. whas the deal with this.. did an update of hoary and now my nvidia card gets overridden by vesafb.. the nvidia module still loads, and the xorg.conf is still set to nvidia too..
<Fator_Dee> KingArthur: mandrake offers a lot more applications on the cd's
<andrewski> KingArthur: you have to add online repositories to get that amount of apps on ubuntu.
<Fator_Dee> like ubuntu only has gnome, mandrake cd's have kde and gnome
<andrewski> KingArthur: e.g. kde is not on the cds, while mandrake has both ^^
<andrewski> like Fator_Dee said first. :P
<Fator_Dee> multiply that with x number of applications, and it will take up space
<KingArthur> now, what exactly is gnome and Kde?
<Fator_Dee> window managers
<KingArthur> user interfaces?
<KingArthur> ok
<andrewski> KingArthur: desktop environments, technically.
<Graeme_Lemming> hi people, can anyone inform me of a good ide for kava development
<Graeme_Lemming> java*
<andrewski> Graeme_Lemming: i've heard azureus is good for development, but i don't know about kava in specific.
<andrewski> *java :)
<Graeme_Lemming> :)
<Cube-ness> Graeme_Lemming, um.. eclipse?
<goldfish> nano
<Graeme_Lemming> you got a url
<goldfish> :)
<andrewski> Graeme_Lemming: www.google.com :)
<Graeme_Lemming> good old google
<andrewski> Graeme_Lemming: indeed.
<KingArthur> well, everyone.  I guess I'll be on later after getting this thing downloaded, and hope it workes correctly....I hope I will be able to boot from my external USB CD/RW drive since my internal one crapped out on me
<kayali> eclipse.org -- hard huh?
<Graeme_Lemming> lol.. i already googled it
<GFXstyLER> hi
<goldfish> hai
<GFXstyLER> i solved the problem that hoary is so slow on my pc :)
<KingArthur> oh, speaking of which, what kind of support does linux have for external USB drives...both flash and cd/rw
<andrewski> KingArthur: i'm pretty sure, but maybe someone else knows for sure.
<goldfish> well my usb hard-drive worked fine
<Cube-ness> KingArthur, very good
<goldfish> plug and play for that
<GFXstyLER> anyone here got the logitech eyetoy usb cam to work with ubuntu?
<andrewski> KingArthur: as for booting from it, i think that's up to your BIOS
<KingArthur> yeah
<KingArthur> I figured as much with that.
<andrewski> KingArthur: but let's hope. ;)
<KingArthur> well, I'm out.  be on later when it's time to try to install things.  lol.
<andrewski> good luck!
<KingArthur> thanks everyone
<Albacker> anyone here uses beatrix ?
<GFXstyLER> whats beatrix?
<Albacker> its, a distro.
<StoneX> hi, interessiere mich gerade dafr ubuntu und wollte deshalb noch einige fragen, htte jemand von euch bissl zeit dafr brich?
<StoneX> *fragen fragen
<Fator_Dee> ubuntu-de?
<GFXstyLER> stoneX was frn zeichensatz hast du o.O
<StoneX> um ehrlich zu sein hab ich keine ahnung, wo knnte ich nachschauen?
<GFXstyLER> das weiss ich auch nich *lol*
<airox> ;D
<StoneX> haettet ihr bissl zeit fuer mich brig?
<GFXstyLER> StoneX: hab wohl zeit aber weiss nich ob ich dir helfen kann ... bin selber noch nich so lang linuxuser
<andrewski> StoneX: hast du zeit fuer mein schlechte deutsch? :)
<StoneX> du benutz aber schon ubuntu?
<GFXstyLER> ich? jo
<StoneX> sicher, darf ich aber fragen was deine muttersprache ist
<andrewski> StoneX: ich benutze ubuntu und wahrscheinlich dir helfen kann, aber meine muttersprache ist englisch.
<StoneX> die erste frage war eigentlich auf GFXstyLER bezogen
<jeff_> can anyone recommend a good console based usenet reader
<andrewski> StoneX: frag mich wenn du mein hilfe willst. :)
<lupe> jeff_ slrn
<andrewski> jeff_: maybe one of the CLI mailreaders?  mutt, pine, etc?
<GFXstyLER> StoneX: meine muttersprache? niederlndisch aber seit 10 jahren auch deutsch
<vince^> the "scripts" menu in nautilus only shows python-scripts from ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts, but no bash scripts.. anyone seen this problem before?
<jeff_> thanks guys
<gfxstyler> jeff_: sorry but i dont know
<Cube-ness> i dont get it.. for a while, my laptop (ATI gfx) was having vesafb override the ati settings, now it doesnt do it anymore and my desktop (nvidia) does..wtf?
<StoneX> wie kann man ubuntu eigentlich administrieren, gibt es ein kontrollzentrumartiges hilfsmittel oder muss man alles von hand konfigurieren
<GarySaved> I was looking thru the packages in base, and I see there is a seperate entry for linux-image-k7 and linux-image-2.6.10-4-k7.  Is the first one generic, and installs the second, as the most up-to-date?  I.E. both have to be checked?
<gfxstyler> StoneX: du findest unter Computer/Systemsteuerung konfigurationstools, du musst eigendlich nichts bis fast nichts bzw. sehr wenig von hand machen
<andrewski> StoneX: fuer etwa programmen gibt es hilfsmittel aber nicht fuer alle.
<StoneX> hast du erfahrung mit den konfigurationstools? ich benutze zurzeit suse und damit yast und bin zutiefst verrgert ber yast
<Fator_Dee> GarySaved: check the package description
<gfxstyler> StoneX: ich hasse yast :)
<andrewski> StoneX: synaptic ist (wie?) yast aber mit weniger probleme. :)
<peza> hi
<andrewski> StoneX: debs sind besser als RPMs.
<peza> i'have a problem ---
<gfxstyler> StoneX: es gibt eine live-cd von ubuntu, damit kannst du ubuntu von cd starten und dir das angucken ohne das du deine festplatte auch nur berhrt, d.h. wenn du neustartest und die cd rausnimmst is wieder alles beim alten
<andrewski> StoneX: ich denke...
<peza> the kernel source in ubuntu ...
<peza> /usr/local/src ???
<peza> qualcuno che parla italiano ????
<andrewski> gfxstyler: ich bin froh, dass ich nicht die nure, dass deutsch spricht bin.  (ich hoffe, dass ich das richtig sagte.)
<StoneX> hast du erfahrung mit sympatic?
<GarySaved> There is a linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7 in universe.  After I install it, would I remove both of the former?
<gfxstyler> peza: you have to install the kernel sources, which then can be found at /usr/src
<peza> ok but where is the path of kernel sources ...
<gfxstyler> andrewski: your german isnt so bad at all :)
<marten_> hello, if i try to start an application that uses /dev/dsp it says" /dev/dsp: No such device  Could not toggle. ".
<andrewski> StoneX: ja, seit ich ubuntu benutzt habe.
<marten_> does anyone how to fix this?
<peza> tanks ....
<andrewski> gfxstyler: "rusty", wie man das auf deutsch sagt.
<jordanau> do i need  virus scan program with ubuntu? If so what do you recommend?
<StoneX> ist es gut? hat es schon viele probleme gemacht?
<andrewski> StoneX: keine grosse probleme, keine "dependency" probleme :)
<marten_> in xmms i use the alsa plugin, and thats going well
<gfxstyler> jordanau: no, viruses and linux are not common and you dont need a virus scanner
<andrewski> StoneX: ich habe mandrake vor benutzt und darin viele probleme hatte.
<jordanau> gfxstyler, thanks
<StoneX> war es schwer von mandrake auf ubuntu umzusteigen?
<bryan> sprechen sie English!
<gfxstyler> StoneX: synaptic lst abhngigkeiten von selbst und ist sehr einfach zu bedienen
<gfxstyler> StoneX: mandrake benutzt standartmig KDE, deswegen ist es "anders" als ubuntu, habe es vorher auch benutzt, aber schwer war es nicht, eher leichter
<andrewski> StoneX: es gab uengefaehr 6 monaten waehrend ich gentoo benutzte
<StoneX> das ist gut zu hren, allerdings bezog sich meine frage eher auf die konfiguration als auf die packetverwaltung
<StoneX> andrewski: war also schwer von mandrake auf ubuntu umzusteigen?
<andrewski> StoneX: konfiguration ist meistigs leicht in ubuntu.
<StoneX> kann man die normalen debian packete, also deb, benutzen?
<snowblink> GarySaved: You can, but I'd leave them unless you really need the space
<gfxstyler> StoneX: ja kann man
<andrewski> StoneX: nein, ich denke nicht.  ein paar dinge sind nicht automatisch, die in mandrake sind, aber du kannst viel hilfe bekommen.
<gfxstyler> StoneX: aber es wird offiziell nicht empfohlen
<gfxstyler> StoneX: ich benutze sie aber auch ohne probleme
<andrewski> StoneX: ich benutze etwa debian packete mit keinen problemen.
<StoneX> was wird offiziel empfohlen?
<gfxstyler> StoneX: das man die ubuntu pakete benutzt (Synaptic, apt)
<andrewski> StoneX: nur packete von ubuntu gegeben
<StoneX> haben die packete besondere namen?
<andrewski> gfxstyler: aber man kann unoffiziell packete addieren
<gfxstyler> andrewski: yes, you can add universe and multiverse
<feclare> can someone help me with a tv card?
<StoneX> kennt jemand linux+?
<feclare> or at least, to know if its tuner is sopported?
<andrewski> StoneX: in synaptic gibt es ein icon.  und sie kommen nur wenn du ein website addieren, also du wirst wissen, wenn du nonoffiziell packete addieren.
<bryan> feclare, is it ATI?
<feclare> no
<andrewski> StoneX: linux+?  nicht ich
<feclare> it's an avermedia cardbus
<StoneX> linux+dvd? eine linuxzeitung
<feclare> pcmcia
<bryan> laptop?
<feclare> it works fine for AV input
<gfxstyler> StoneX: hab auf ubuntuusers.de gelesen das darin jetzt eine ubuntu cd sein soll oder so
<feclare> but I cant use the tuner for tv
<mikep> is this the english forum?
<StoneX> das habe ich auch gelesen nur frage ich mich ob es bei diesem preis sinnvoll ist das zu kaufen
<snowblink> mikep: yes
<andrewski> es ist schoen, mein deutsch zu ueben, aber wie schreibt das auf der maschine?
<gfxstyler> StoneX: die cds kann man sich umsonst zuschicken lassen oder man ld sich kostenlos das .iso file runter und brennt es auf cd, dann hat man es auch
<mikep> snowblink: oh, i thought i was in the german forum.
<snowblink> andrewski, Stonex, gfxstyler: #ubuntu-de
<gfxstyler> snowblink: i just wanted to help him, sorry
<StoneX> sorry my fault, i will go over there
<queuetue> Is there a warty install torrent out there?
* gfxstyler is getting something to eat, afk 
<andrewski> snowblink: sorry, didn't even know about #ubuntu-de ;)
<StoneX> i didn t as well, sorry
<Fator_Dee> gah, I said that after the first line of german gibberish :-p
<hile> no problem with german, just ... well, then I should switch to finnish as well
<stephen_> hi everybody
<Fator_Dee> hile: jeps, vastapainoksi suomea :-)
<hile> and if everyone speaks their native language the channel is just a mess
<hile> joo otetaas vhn vaihteeksi ;)
<hile> so, not ;)
<Fator_Dee> yep, maybe not :-)
<selinium_> HI all, Any one runnnig apache here? I have used synaptic to get curl but it is not available. I have just changed from a windows environment. Any help here or do i need to be in apache?
<bryan> isn't curl a PHP/pear extension
<virtuald> http://curl.haxx.se/
<selinium_> bryan: yep but you need to it on the server.. Sorry libcurl, same same different.
<hile> bryan: no dependency to php really, apt-cache search curl
<hile> there are perl and python bindings as well, and the library itself is C
<scotth> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu hoary ppc install where it panics when it tries to mount /dev/hda4 on / it complains that /dev/hda4 doesn't exist, yet it does and I can mount it from the ubuntu live cd... anyone have any thoughts on why that would be
<selinium_> What i mean is just because i used synaptic to get curl, i dont konw what it has done with it. Hasit installed it? or has it unpacked it somewhere? Like I said I am v new at Ubuntu and linux in general
<Fator_Dee> selinium_: synaptic installs automagically
<bryan> go back into synaptic
<hile> it's just the C-library, i think.. what did you really get
<bryan> select the package
<bryan> look in the package properties
<tck> right
<bryan> it'll tell you where it installed everything
<tck> divx .avi on ubuntu
<hile> oops, curl is the cli client
<tck> just cant get it playing
<hile> if you want the php-stuff, it's probably php4-curl and then configure apache normally
<snowblink> scotth: what is the exact error?
<scotth> snowblink, I'm in the live cd right now, let me reboot right fast and Ill give you the exact error
<selinium_> Yes i have got both. but then i need to configure apache? That is all i really needed to know. I didn't want to mess up anything if it had already configured itself.
<GarySaved> There is a 2.6.11 version kernel in universe.  Are they usually safe to use?
<hile> it most likely already is configured, never use php4-curl so can't know
<selinium_> cheer hile the the pointers
<virtuald> you should look through the apache config files in /etc/apache
<virtuald> apache2*
<quar|work> why is ssh sooo slow?
<quar|work> how can i tell ehich end all my lag is on?
<Solatis> because your connection i sooo slow
<Fator_Dee> quar|work: someone is hogging up your line?
<quar|work> which*
<hile> selinium_: see docs in /usr/share/doc/php4-curl/ and /usr/share/doc/libapache2-mod-php4 (if you use apache2)
<selinium_> hile: you star!
<quar|work> how can i tell if its my works con or my homes con?
<virtuald> try sshing to another box
<Solatis> quar|work: try to upload something big to a connection you know is fast
<hile> selinium_: just tested installing php4-curl, seems it configures itself to /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini automatically
<morphhhh> hello! i.m having a problem, i cant install grub, im having problems with it ...
<hile> and now I'll remove it, I have no use for php4-curl ;)
<selinium_> Aargh: that was what i was worried about!
<morphhhh> grub-install doenst work ...
<hile> selinium_: it just includes the php4-curl automatically to config, which makes sense: if you install it, you most likely want to use it as well...
<orospakr> is there a meta-package that defines which packages are installed during a default ubuntu install?
<hile> only line I saw ther was extension=curl.so
<whiprush> jdub / Mako: Can you guys point me in the general direction of some download stats or something similar? I'm working on a lug presentation and would like a best guess on the amount of downloads.
<selinium_> That was what i figured. I dont understand why it hasn't configured. I assume you just did a phpinfo on it?
<Solatis> hmmm
<queuetue> Is there any way to remotely ssh-upgrade a FC3 box to ubuntu?
<Solatis> when upgrading to hoary
<hile> nope I didn't, but did you run apache2ctl restart
<Solatis> i should pay attention to updating the config files neh ?
<Solatis> or will it do a lot of stuff automatically ?
<selinium_> hile; That was what i figured. I dont understand why it hasn't configured. I assume you just did a phpinfo on it?
<hile> no, and as I said, did you refresh apache?
<tritium> it's funny how many packages evolution upgrades orphan
<vince_> anyone hab problems with amule on hoary?
<cavediver> Is Gnome 2.10 released ?
<bryan> tomorrow, no?
<Solatis> cavediver: well, i know the release parties are tomorrow
<cavediver> Alright. My gnome seems to be 2.10 now :)
<morphhhh> this is the error i get while running grub-install
<morphhhh> /sbin/grub-install: line 479: /dev/null: Permission denied
<morphhhh> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Solatis> cavediver: well perhaps you're using a release candidate ?
<marten_> hello, if i try to start an application that uses /dev/dsp it says" /dev/dsp: No such device  Could not toggle. ".
<marten_> does anyone how to fix this?
<marten_> in xmms i use the alsa plugin, and thats going well
<airox> Anybody knows how to get the hibernate function off a toshiba laptop working with the help of the toshiba utilities ???
<cavediver> Solatis: I don't know. It doesn't tell.
<Solatis> cavediver: try #gnome to see where you can verify that
<Solatis> i'm sure they know
<vince_> wow, "upgrade-system" removes tons of orphans..
<cavediver> I'm there right now. They seem to be asleep :)
<andrewski> vince_: where'd you get that program?
<andrewski> is it installed by default?
<airox> Is there a command to get the toshiba laptop to hibernate ??
<morphhhh> anyone can help me with grub_
<selinium_> hile: sorry, yes I refreshed apache
<vince_> not sure if it's default.. i know it from other debian installations. handy tool
<airox> Is there a way to enable APM on a laptop ?
<airox> (So nu acpi)
<hile> selinium_: well, my phpinfo has 'CURL Information 	libcurl/7.12.3 OpenSSL/0.9.7e zlib/1.2.2 libidn/0.5.2
<hile> CURL Information 	libcurl/7.12.3 OpenSSL/0.9.7e zlib/1.2.2 libidn/0.5.2
<hile> oops
<tritium> airox, yes, there is
<tritium> morphhhh, are you using sudo when you try that?
<morphhhh> yes
<morphhhh> im using a live a cd
<morphhhh> and as root
<airox> Or can I suspend my laptop with acpi ??
<spiral> hi
<tritium> airox, you can in Hoary
<tritium> morphhhh, I've not tried it from a LiveCD
<airox> how ?
<tritium> acpi-support has to be installed, for one thing
<airox> there is acpi support in the kernel
<tritium> yes
<tritium> acpi-support is a package
<airox> ah
<airox> I have it :)
<scotth> snowblink, sorry for taking so long to get back to you, but it was a problem with me removing a custom kernel and it not updating the symlinks... so all is good now
<Solatis> question
<tritium> airox, great!
<airox> :)
<Solatis> on some 'upgrade to hoary' howto, it tells me to deinstall all xfree86 packages... this is 'xfree86-common' and 'xfree86-driver-synaptics', right ?
<airox> I guess I found some wiki about acpi and suspend-to-ram :)
<snowblink> scotth: ah so you can mount okay now?
<farruinn> Solatis: really that shouldn't be necessary, but I think some people have had to do that
<tck> has anyone gotten mplayer working on warty (x86)
<andrewski> airox: where's the link to that?
<Solatis> farruinn: hmmm okay, I *do* know that under Gentoo, xorg was unstable with me... so i don't /have/ to upgrade to xorg ?
<jon1012> hi :)
<jon1012> (someone knows how to fix compilation errors like "[...]  undefined reference to `__vprintf_chk@GLIBC_2.3.4' ?")
<scotth> snowblink, yeah, it couldn't find the initrd and so it didn't have the proper fs drivers
<farruinn> Solatis: that might be possible, but I haven't upgraded, so I don't know exactly what you'd have to do.
<snowblink> scotth: yup. Cool.
<farruinn> Solatis: I would try using Ubuntu's xorg first though unless you know for sure that there is something about xorg in general that is keeping you from using it
<farruinn> jon1012: sounds like you need libglib2.3-dev or something, but in warty there is only 2.0
<Solatis> farruinn: well, crashing every 20 minutes kinda keeps me from using it
<farruinn> Solatis: what I'm saying though is that Gentoo's xorg and Ubuntu's xorg may be different
<Solatis> and yes, i've sent numerous bug report sand stacktraces to xorg, they're aware of the problem and verified it
<Solatis> no it's not the distribution
<farruinn> ok, that's all I was wondering about =)
<Solatis> :)
<Solatis> lol wow
<Solatis> just rebooted my workstation
<[eDu] > hello
<farruinn> in that case, I would start by removing ubuntu-desktop as that will depend on xorg stuff I believe
<Solatis> hmm
<Solatis> you know
<Solatis> maybe it even has upgraded to xorg
<Solatis> since it has lost my xfree config file, it seems
<Solatis> at least it isn't using it
<farruinn> you'll find out in 20 minutes, won't you ;)
<sic|work> anyone know of a gui-beautiful MP3/OGG player?
<sic|work> perhaps gui-tastic
<farruinn> beep-media-player
<sic|work> hehe
<bryan> what's wrong with xmms?
<gfxstyler> sicwork: xmms
<sic|work> perhaps I am missing something...running xmms yields nothing
<OrangeSlice> xmms doesn't do multibyte charsets, that's what :p
<selinium_> hile: Got it! for some reason. The first restart didn't get it. Thanks for your help!
<gfxstyler> if you take the right skins its looking fantastic too
<Solatis> farruinn: :D
<sic|work> I installed xmms through synaptic
<Broncho> hi Im trying to login to cups but cant because there is no root. Is there a quick way around this?
<[eDu] > sic|work: rhythymbox?
<hile> selinium_: good ;)
<[eDu] > sic|work: rhythmbox, i mean
<sic|work> along with mp3 plugin
<sic|work> and it doesn't work
<paracelso> connect ubuntu to wxp printer
<sic|work> try to open an MP3 with it and it just sits there...nothing happens...nothing opens...nothing at all
<gfxstyler> sicwork: do you mean rythmbox?
<noire> Playing: The Cure - One Hundred Years [Rock/1982]  Pornography | http://mp3.rin.ru  [0:42/6:39 (11%)]  [128Kbps] 
<sic|work> gfx: No, XMMS
<hile> sic|work: wrong output plugin in xmms?
<[eDu] > sic|work: are you using the correct output?
<noire> hee hee... sorry all
<gfxstyler> sicwork: maybe change output plugin in the xmms settings?
<hile> it's waiting for the audio device to be free from your desktop esound or something
<sic|work> hile: I can't even get to the point...xmms never loads
<bryan> try the esound output
<sic|work> hile: I grepped for xmms and found nothing
<farruinn> sic|work: run xmms from the terminal
<bryan> umm
<airox> andrewski: well.. it's not working over here :(
<bryan> apt-get install xmms
<andrewski> airox: hmm, well, shoot. :)
<airox> andrewski: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<sic|work> ahhh...libmik
<airox> shot!
<andrewski> airox: you're on hoary now, right?
<airox> andrewski: yep
<bryan> is there a sample sources file to get the newest, latest stuff for hoary?
<AndyR> lo all
<airox> I guess I need to use apm instead of acpi ?
<airox> Cause if that's true I can add some information to the wiki about it.
<sic|work> it works now...thanks guys
<mako> whiprush: i don't have the doanlod stats.. i can tell you about pressed cds
<gfxstyler> bryan: open the /etc/apt/sources.list and change "warty" into "hoary"
<gfxstyler> then you get the latest hoary stuff
<bryan> i installed from a horay cd
<andrewski> airox: did you see the first line at the top about hoary?
<gfxstyler> bryan: then your sources.list should be fine and you should get the latest hoary stuff
<bryan> hrmm
<farruinn> bryan: make sure that the online repositories are uncommented...
<bryan> no direct client :/
<bryan> ahh
<bryan> ty gfxstyler , farruinn
<Solatis> ok
<Solatis> question
<gfxstyler> bryan: if you are looking for more packages, try adding the universe and multiverse repository
<airox> well ... no :(
<airox> :/
<Solatis> if /etc/X11/X points to /usr/bin/X11/Xorg, I'm running xorg, neh ?
<joh> hmm, how do I force a logged-in user to log out? the user is not running any applications, but is still listed in `who'.
<airox> andrewski: Should I restart acpi or reboot ?
<gfxstyler> bryan: if you give me your email adress i'll send you my sources.list
<airox> acpi-support that is ..
<andrewski> airox: follow that link and read the hoary howto, that's what you should do. :)
<airox> ;)
<andrewski> airox: "NOTE: Suspend support is included in the Hoary release. Hoary users should see HoaryPM"
<whiprush> mako: that'd be a good guess
<andrewski> airox: good luck, i have to go now.
<andrewski> airox: but thanks for the link.
<Solatis> wtf... i've installed hoary, and now i'm able to fsck'ing *hybernate* my computer ? what is this evil world, Windows XP ? :)
<andrewski> Solatis: you don't have to, it's disabled by default?
<andrewski> Solatis: but, frankly, i think it's better to have choices than not, eh?
<Solatis> haha
<Solatis> yes i'm kidding
<Solatis> i'm just amazed
<andrewski> i know. :P
<airox> andrewski: Yeah i overread that part. No problem for the link, thanks for your info!
<andrewski> airox: sure!  l8r
<airox> ciao!
<morphhhh> i cant install grub on my machine, i had it running but it messed up now i get an error < /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly >..
<cg> Hi,  help is needed with hoary and audigy not giving sound
<kerskine> I've got a coffee-house/wifi/dhcp issue - can anyone help?
<mako> whiprush: we've printed up somewhere in teh order of a million. a bit less i think
<kerskine> running warty and latest dhcp-client
<[FiDO] > cg: I had the same problem yesterday
<[FiDO] > just open your gnome-alsamixer
<cg> FIDO:  is it fixed now?
<[FiDO] > and uncheck the box Audigy analog/digital input jack
<[FiDO] > output jack rather
<yaaar> word
<[FiDO] > for some reason mine was trying to use digital output
<[FiDO] > do you have a audigy 2
<cg> FIDO: yes
<[FiDO] > same as me that's probably the problem
<cg> can you explain better please?
<yaaar> anybody know why my synaptic won't open? I run it, it asks for the root password, and when I put it in it waits a bit and comes back with this error:    "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<Nakah> hi, I have a problem with wpa_supplicant and open wep keys
<[FiDO] > do you have the gnome-alsamixer installed
<[FiDO] > you should have it I think
<cg> FIDO: going to check , dont know
<[FiDO] > just go to run application and type gnome-alsamixer
<[FiDO] > if it works ya have it
<PotajiTo> how do i unistall something installed from source?
<snowblink> PotajiTo: travel back in time, and use checkinstall
<snowblink> yaaar: have you tried your password?
<HiddenWolf> are there any hdd recovery tools for xfs drives?
<cg> FIDO: i think it is not installed because it gives an error
<yaaar> snowblink: oh.....right. i forget about all this sudo crap ubuntu does. btw....that's really jank.
<yaaar> but thanks...i'll bet that does it
<[FiDO] > what error
<Nakah> can someone help me please ?
<cg> this :Cannot display location 'file://gnome-alsamixer
<[FiDO] > yep that's what it means just install it from synaptic
<cg> ok
<[FiDO] > assuming you've set up all the repositories
<projectmayhem> hey everyone, i have a question... is ubuntu xorg or xfree86?
<[FiDO] > xorg
<snowblink> projectmayhem: xorg in hoary, xfree in warty
<projectmayhem> snowblink what version of xfree?
<gfxstyler> 4.3 i guess
<shock> projectmayhem - seen tyler somewhere? ;)
<[FiDO] > I'm losing my mind I can't get the damn sound working for my tv capture card
<projectmayhem> shock yep :-D great movie
<shock> indeed
<snowblink> projectmayhem: According to apt 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25
<projectmayhem> is there anything to autoinstall rpms in ubuntu like in fedora?
<projectmayhem> thx snowblink
<cg> FIDO:  ok, now it is installed, what should i do now?
<[FiDO] > try running it
<bryan> you can alien file.rpm
<bryan> then dpkg -i file.deb
<[FiDO] > then uncheck the analog/digital output box if its checked
<[FiDO] > it took me forever to figure out that that was all that was wrong
<snowblink> projectmayhem: apt-get upgrade
<cg> just "External Amplifier" is checked
<[FiDO] > jas
<projectmayhem> ok... this is gonna sound sad... i just swtiched from fedora... whats the syntax to enable superuser??
<Fator_Dee> use sudo
<[FiDO] > sorry other way around make sure it is checked
<farruinn> projectmayhem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<[FiDO] > lol
<bryan> sudo -s -H if you don't feel like doing it every 5 seconds
<projectmayhem> thx
<projectmayhem> that's actually a really nice feature...
<R0bNyc> anyone here using xfce4.2 ?
<R0bNyc> it has so much prbos
<gfxstyler> R0bNyc: i am using it
<[FiDO] > cg: did that fix it
<R0bNyc> gfxstyler, I'm getting these probs
<cg> FIDO: thanks man know i have sound
<R0bNyc> and these updates that come up in gnome and they never go away so I had to take off xfce and remove the sources so it would stop
<[FiDO] > np
<cg> GREAT
<tck> anyone get an div-x .avi playing with warty (x86) ?
<gfxstyler> R0bNyc: what updates are that? i have a systemload-plugin update that will never go away if i dont disable the xfce sources, but i dont think its a big prob :)
<geppy> When will the Hoary task bar be fixed?
<Solatis> for xorg... should i use module 'nv' instead of 'nvidia' ? if i use 'nvidia', it seems to crash upon loading (dark screen, nothing appearing, no crash, no logs, no nvidia logo)
<R0bNyc> gfxstyler, yea that
<poxymox> tck: With mplayer no Prob
<tck> poxymox, it never installs
<R0bNyc> XFce4.2 use to be much better at first
<tck> mplayer-586 gives deps problems :/
<gfxstyler> R0bNyc: yes i had that too, i simply disabled the xfce sources
<poxymox> You found it in the Universe and multiverse repository
<tck> poxymox, aye
<tck> should i compile from source ?
<R0bNyc> gfxstyler, ah
<R0bNyc> alrighty
<Fator_Dee> it's hard to uninstall if you compile it from source
<poxymox> I try it but give up (to many dependensies i must install)
<Fator_Dee> btw, is there a howto for that?
<gfxstyler> R0bNyc: what i dont get is why it stays there forever, i already have the systemload plugin installed
<[FiDO] > has anyone managed to get sound working for their tv card
<poxymox> But than i get an nicesource.list with multi- and universe an it rocks already
<Fator_Dee> or can I just delete everything that I find with "locate mplayer" :-p
<[FiDO] > I've tried everything with no luck
<Fator_Dee> [FiDO] : I have, didn't have to do nothing though :-p
<projectmayhem> the debian package wouldn't install.. broken pipe or something...
<Fator_Dee> just install and fire up tvtime
<[FiDO] > that's what I'm using
<InitMass> how do i unrar a .rar file?
<[FiDO] > I'm using a wintv card
<R0bNyc> gfxstyler, same
<geppy> InitMass:  unrar foo.rar
<poxymox> make uninstall?
<geppy> InitMass: get 'unrar' from multiverse, or something like that
<sihen> hello all
<Fator_Dee> jesus has left the building
<sihen> can someone possible help me out, just installed ubuntu but it didnt ask me for a root passwd?
<InitMass> geppy, never heard about multiverse
<[FiDO] > hmm my best guess as to why its not working is its trying to use the sound capture from my webcam
<Fator_Dee> sihen: 21:34:17 < A-Master> Mutta jos on hl m=65kg ja lautta m=165kg ja pituus 4,4m. Kaveri liikkuu tasaisella nopeudella laidasta laitaan lautalla. Paljonko
<gfxstyler> sihen: you dont need it, you have sudo
<Fator_Dee> sorry
<Fator_Dee> messed p with paste :-p
<geppy> InitMass:  Nevermind, it's just universe.
<sihen> let me try
<Goshawk> sihen, right
<gfxstyler> sihen: if you still want root accsess, type in "sudo passwd root"
<sihen> gfxstyler, doesnt seem to work as i didnt set a root passwd?
<InitMass> geppy, now i remember that multiverse thing. could you give me a link to a multiverse repository plrease?
<cg> I also have problems with TVtime and my ATI AIW
<projectmayhem> cg did you get the driver installed? that's what i'm trying to do...
<gfxstyler> sihen: no passwd is not the password, its a command
<geppy> InitMass: '
<sihen> ok its sorted
<bryan> i finally just got the new ati drivers to work, now i'm cruising in 1280x1024
<sihen> thanks gfxstyler
<bryan> *happy*
<gfxstyler> sihen: np
<projectmayhem> bryan can you help me out?
<geppy> InitMass: 'unrar' is in universe, but here's how to install multiverse: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<sihen> first time using this distro :)
<cg> what driver?
<[FiDO] > wow cg we seem to be having the same problems dont we
<Solatis> ooohhhh
<Solatis> the new synaptic looks slick!
<poxymox> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/sturmkind/sources.list
<InitMass> geppy, thanx
<geppy> InitMass: No problem.
<cg> FIDO: you also
<bryan> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<[FiDO] > must be related to the audigy 2 cause that's what we have in common
<cg> FIDO: do have ATI AIW?
<[FiDO] > no
<Solatis> ehhhr
<sihen> gfxstyler, also never used apt-get before, how would i install or search for amsn for example
<Solatis> i'm wondering
<Solatis> if some crucial part of a library is missing
<Solatis> in hoary
<[FiDO] > I have a seperate card
<gfxstyler> sihen: apt-get install amsn
<Solatis> where should i report it ? :)
<R0bNyc> i'm trying to get the mplayer-plugins for the browser anyone knows
<gfxstyler> sihen: but you can look at Synaptic, there is a search function and a package list, thats much more comfortable
<cg> my problem is I can not change the video source
<[FiDO] > oh nevermind then
<sihen> gfxstyler,
<farruinn> Solatis: if it's a bug, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<sihen> E: Couldn't find package amsn
<Solatis> farruinn: mwoah... it's more that the package 'boost' is split up in sublibraries (threads, sockets, etc) ... one (recently added) part, which /should/ be in the latest version (strings), isn't there
<sihen> i need to find the config option in x to change keyboard setup
<gfxstyler> sihen: have you edited your sources.list to support the universe and multiverse repository?
<sihen> nm
<sihen> found it
<sihen> gfxstyler,  how?
<bryan> sihen, have you looked @ www.ubuntuguide.org yet?
<farruinn> Solatis: hrm, don't know what boost is, have you tried 'apt-cache search boost'?
<Solatis> :)
<Solatis> yes ofcourse
<Solatis> it isn't there :)
<Solatis> ah well i'll just submit a bugzilla report
<Solatis> and see what trails that leads
<farruinn> Solatis: either that or report it to the developer mailing list
<Solatis> ok thanks
<sihen> farruinn, just installed 2 mins ago
<gfxstyler> sihen: "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list" and then uncomment the universe repositories
<tizen> hey guys, you know where i can define preferred applications for all filetypes? Like mp3's played by xmms?
<geppy> tizen:  In Nautilus, right-click and go to 'Properties'.
<oly> whats the force eject cd command ?
<geppy> oly: eject
<geppy> oly:  eject /media/cdrom
<oly> does not work
<geppy> tizen: Go to "Open With" on the Permissions menu.
<dsoft> hiya
<tizen> geppy:  Thank you very much
<geppy> tizen:  No problem.
<dsoft> there is any chance of getting "normal" debian througth ubuntu cd install?
<geppy> oly:  Works fine for me.  You're probably using the drive, if that doesn't work.
<Echylo> does it sounds logic to anyone that you talk more with your girlfriend after you broke yp
<geppy> Echylo: Yes.
<Jerub> dsoft: you could just install ubuntu, then put in the debian sources.list
<oly> yeah, thats what it says
<oly> but i am not
<dsoft> install, chaging the source.list to debian, and apt-get upgrade world?
<Jerub> dsoft: then dist-upgrade and hope nothing breaks too bad.
<sihen> gfxstyler,  ta. last question why when i try run synaptic or the updater and i put in the root passwd it tells me its incorrect?
<geppy> oly:  If it says that you are, then you are. =)
<Echylo> damn
<oly> i need away to force it
<Echylo> not really a ubuntu question
<tizen> second question... Sometimes when I'm using gaim, I click around the outside of the window and it changes to the size modifying cursor, but then i'm stuck and it won't take any commands... I can move the cursor around but i can't alt+tab or anything... Suggestions? Usually I just ctrl+alt+bksp but something must be more elegant
<Echylo> but I'm in the middle of that problem now
<spiral> re
<geppy> oly:  Perhaps you ran something from a terminal where you were in /media/cdrom0, or something?
<oly> well i dont knwo whats using it, and i just want to change cd
<geppy> oly:  There is a 'force' option.
<back_east> Echylo: I bet I could top you.  What's her number?
<farruinn> oly: you neeed to unmount the device first...
<Jerub> oly: you can find out what's using it using lsof
<geppy> oly:  Change CDs... are you installing a multi-CD program through WINE?
<gfxstyler> sihen: try to type in the user password, maybe that helps
<oly> yeah i am using wine
<geppy> oly:  Jerub is right;  use 'lsof /dev/cdrom/*
<geppy> oly:  You'll either need a second CD-ROM drive, or Cedega.
<Jerub> no.
<geppy> oly: Sorry.
<Jerub> lsof /media/cdrom
<Jerub> whereever you've mounted it.
<plex0r> how can i get linkysys wireless b to work with ubuntu
<sihen> ta
<geppy> Jerub: oops, my bad
<gfxstyler> sihen: but normally you have to type in the root/sudo password
<Echylo> back_east Iwont/tell.you.so.
<Jerub> another option with wine is to mount the cd images loopback.
<Jerub> i.e.
<oly> okay ta
<back_east> Echylo: It was worth a shot.
<oly> it cuz i was in the path on terminal
<oly> how annoying :p
<Jerub> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/myuser/cdimage-1.iso
<Echylo> I ain't gonna talk about my personal life, just a question
<geppy> oly:  =)
<Jerub> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/myuser/cdimage-1.iso /media/cdrom-1
<geppy> Jerub:  If he's installing something with WINE, odds are that it's a copy-protected CD, and dd will choke and die on that.
<sihen> gfxstyler,  thanks for all the help
<oly> i wish it would just eject regardless when i press the cd button
<gfxstyler> sihen: no problem :)
<poSca> evening.. some1 know what to do with this little problem http://euroloser.dk/apt-error ?
<geppy> oly:  That's a good way to get a BSOD in Windows.
<geppy> oly:  There's a reason that you can't do that.
<oly> yeah, but its anoying :p
<sihen> gfxstyler,  does ubuntu mount my other hd's auto?
<geppy> oly:  Less annoying than a complete system crash, I should think. =)
<oly> well it coudl just kill the app thats using the cd drive
<oly> :p
<gfxstyler> sihen: i dont know, if you open nautilus you should see if they are mounted or not
<geppy> sihen:  It depends on whether or not you installed them with the installer.  You can check /etc/fstab to see if they are auto-mounted on boot.
<Fator_Dee> oly: that could crash the system too :-p
<gfxstyler> sihen: but i guess yes
<geppy> oly:  heh =)
<Jerub> oly: its really really really complicated.
<sihen> root@Enigma:~ # apt-get install amsn
<sihen> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sihen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jerub> sihen: sudo apt-get install imsn
<Jerub> er whateever. use sudo
<farruinn> sihen: close synaptic
<gfxstyler> sihen: do you have synaptics open?
<Jerub> oh,you're logged in as root. nevermind.
<sihen> ok its working
<sihen> ta ta
<sihen> brb
<queuetue> WhenI run a "cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -msinfo", I get a bout a bushel and a half of nastiness about lack of DVD support, suggesting I buy a professional package, and complaining about kernel 2.5.  What gives?
<airox> Nice, I got suspend to ram working. But hibernation doesn't want to work yet. But I did set the /etc/default/acpi-support to yes :(
<bryan> does anyone know why they took that beautiful blue ximen window skin out of horay?
<gfxstyler> bryan: why dont you add it if you like it so much ? :)
<bryan> can't find it
<gfxstyler> bryan: did you look at http://www.gnome-look.org ?
<back_east> airox: Did you try swsusp or the kernel suspend to disk?
<bryan> nope, thanks for the link though!
<airox> back_east: I have a toshiba that supports hibernation.
<gfxstyler> bryan: np
<back_east> airox: in the BIOS?
<airox> back_east: But I guess I forget to set the hibernation lba :/
<back_east> airox: Oh
<airox> back_east: There was some line that I had to add a 'kopt' section to grub
<airox> Should it have a # at the beginning of the line ?
<back_east> airox: Yes
<airox> Sounds weird, mostly it's used as commmenting out :/
<back_east> airox: kopts are added to each kernel listing when you run "grub-install"
<back_east> airox: Yeah, it breaks all kinds of conventions
<seacyd> Hi! The latest hoary update had brought the weather report gnome applet to release 2.10. There is a night feature installed which though does not take into account if this city still has daylight. Can this be changed?
<airox> update-grub would install grub to the lba would it ?
<airox> damnit, never mind
<mcphail> queuetue: Linus and the cdrecord author have indulged in a little mutual flaming over time. Not helpful.
<airox> i ran update-grub the previous time :/
<back_east> airox: That's the one I meant
<airox> back_east: Yeah, it did add a line with kopt, but I forget to add suspend=/dev/hda4 :/
<back_east> airox: yeah, update grub installs a new MBR
<geppy> Where can I learn QT?  I'm looking to port a KDE app to GTK.
<Chipzz> geppy: wrong channel
<geppy> Chipzz:  Righto, thanks.
<Chipzz> geppy: EXTREMELY wrong channel
<airox> :P
<geppy> Chipzz:  haha, yeah. =)
<Chipzz> ubuntu almost only has gtk+/gnome apps
<geppy> Yeah.
<HiddenWolf> Chipzz: there is kubuntu :)
<mcphail> geppy: http://www.trolltech.com/
<geppy> mcphail: Danke!
<mcphail> np
* geppy is looking at Kubuntu screenies.
<geppy> Agh, there's a reason I don't use that stuff.
<tt> hi
<bryan> link?
<geppy> bryan:  http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=271&slide=01
<tck> sorry 'bout this paste
<tck> but mplayer is driving me mad
<geppy> tck:  Use PasteBin
<bryan> ugly
<geppy> bryan:  Agreed.
<JStrike> configure seems to think that I don't have gcc 3.2 or above. Is this an issue with Ubuntu's configure or with the apps configure script?
<tck> http://www.pastebin.com/251110
<bryan> do you know you have gcc installed?
<geppy> JStrike: Have you installed 'build-essential'?
<back_east> bryan: if "which gcc" gives you a path
<snoop_> eh...does anyone use wireless intenet? got problems with that here.....
<plex0r> gah i dont think i cang et online on my ubuntu systtem
<JStrike> geppy : No. Will install it. Thanks
<geppy> JStrike: No problem.
<JStrike> I had just install gcc 4.0
<error_29> hello all.  I've decided to take the plunge and upgrade warty to hoary -- just don't want to wait till April! -- and I'm not clear about some things
<error_29> Should I remove backports, multiverse, etc from synaptic before upgrading to the hoary versions of my packages?
<error_29> I'm worried about conflicts
<error_29> and clueless...
<snoop_> anyone have any trouble installing ndiswrapper? giving me errors ..
<gfxstyler> snoop_; i have it installed, works without probs
<farruinn> error_29: backports yes, multiverse I don't know about
<farruinn> error_29: some people have had problems upgrading with backports installed
<snoop_> gives me this error :
<snoop_> make -C driver install
<snoop_> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/anoop/ndiswrapper-1.1/driver'
<snoop_> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build;
<snoop_>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<snoop_> make[1] : *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<snoop_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/anoop/ndiswrapper-1.1/driver'
<snoop_> make: *** [install]  Error 2
<plex0r> how am i supposed to set up wireless network card, when i cant get on the internet on the nix system?
<aeolist> hello ubuntuers
<error_29> thanks farruinn --
<aeolist> is there a jigdo file for the weekly dvd?
<gfxstyler> snoop_; did you install the kernel sources?
<gfxstyler> snoop_: search for linux-source in synaptic
<snoop_> i am new at this..how would i go about doing that?
<snoop_> ok
<plex0r> no one knows..
<snoop_> is there a specific repository? cause it says nothing when i search for it
<Symbiot> johnni bruger ikke gummistvler
<yaaar> does ubuntu not make use of the full debian apt library? in particular, I'm looking for a package for asterisk....my asterisk howto suggests debian as a distro with excellent support, and i've got this ubuntu box that was just sort of lying around......but apt-cache search asterisk doesn't turn anything up?
<andreas> Rdgrd med flde
<Xappe> hmm, i'm planning to install Hoary on my ibook, what do you recommend; upgrade from clean warty install or a Hoary snapshot (array 6 or so)?
<Symbiot> haha
<andreas> Hejsa! du har et lille problem emd dit charset s pas p de ikke bliver sure p dig...
<error_29> snoop, it's in there
<aeolist> xappe: hoary snapshot
<Xappe> i've always experienced easy upgrades on x86 pc:s
<farruinn> yaaar: universe is enabled?
<Symbiot> woopsie
<error_29> search  "linux-source" -- search "description and name"
<error_29> er,sorry
<andreas> Hvad er det for nogle alger du lider under?
<yaaar> farruinn: my sources file looks the same as that suggested at ubuntuguide.org
<snoop_> okay i think i am downloading the source now..
<farruinn> yaaar: you could add a deb-src line for sid and do it that I suppose
<error_29> I'm an idiot snoop, 'cause i don't know which repositories you've got --anyway, mine has it marked as "supported" by ubuntu
<Xappe> aeolist, why?
<Symbiot> det er vist mest penselalger...
<Symbiot> tror jeg
<aeolist> xappe: easier, safer, quicker
<snoop_> alright...i just put in the main and unuverse and i got the sources..
<andreas> Hi guys... I`m having trouble persuading Symbiot that Ubuntu really is better than XP. Would anyone like to help me in this task?
<Symbiot> hehe
<yaaar> farruinn: will that interfere with my existing sources? Like, if they have different versions of the same packages? And does it cause any problems to mix in normal debian packages in ubuntu?
<aeolist> xappe: ppl have had probs changing xfree86 for xorg etc... why go into all that trouble?
<djp> does anyone know if there is a working app to create vcd/svcds with ubuntu yet?
<andreas> Hmm... Tager dvrg sugemaller ikke dem?
<Symbiot> hmm
<Symbiot> ved jeg ikke
<Xappe> aeolist, because i have my pile of warty cd:s right here on my desk
<Symbiot> jeg ved at SAE gr..
<andreas> Det er jeg alts ret sikker p
<Symbiot> s dem skal jeg have fingre i
<brenton> I'm a linux newbie, how do I change my monitor type
<snoop_> error_29: i believe the source has successfully installed
<andreas> *s* Jeg skal ogs have sparket kresten til staden for  at kbe en hndfuld til mig
<gfxstyler> andreas & symbiot: i had to stop talking german, so you now stop talking ..whatever language you use :)
<Symbiot> hahaha
<aeolist> xappe: that's not a good excuse :)
<Symbiot> n, jeg vil i seng..... snork godt...
<error_29> not to be difficult, andreas, but better at what?  It's apples and oranges, as far as I'm concerned.  So far xp is a hell of a lot better at booting up fast, not draining my battery, and not running my cpu at full throttle for no reason
<andreas> gfx: please?
<andreas> Pretty please?
<error_29> but in general, I do think ubuntu is better
<orospakr> What is the ID of the key that signed the packages in hoary? I don't want to see the "cannot very packages" message from apt.
<gfxstyler> andreas: what? i dont understand what you mean,sorry
<orospakr> s/very/verify/
<aeolist> xappe: whatever you do remember to install a cpu - specific kernel
<Xappe> aeolist, of course
<snoop_> error_29: after the install, i tried to install it again...still gave me the same error
<andreas> gfx: Can` t we just have a conversation? A quick one? We`ll dump the silly letter () if they`re bothering you
<djp> anyone know of an app to create vcd/svcd's under ubuntu?
<gfxstyler> snoop_: you have to install the sources of the kernel you use at the moment
<geppy|away> djp: k3B
<gfxstyler> andreas: not that you are bothering me, but maybe others have problems, because they told me to stop speaking german too. so feel free to continue :)
<error_29> All I want to know is what the hell "snork godt" means, or if you made it up!  Snork godt!
<andreas> gfx: I`m actually a bit hurt that you cannot recognize the language. We are neighbours you know..*lol*
<djp> geppy|away: what i am looking for is a program that will allow me to convert .mov, .avi files into mpeg2 files. k3b would allow me to burn the final .cue/.bin files, but i can do that with cdrecord anyway.
<snoop_> gfxstyler: silly querstion but how do i know? i installed the 386 install disk last night..
<geppy|away> gjp: transcode
<andreas> error: LOL "Snork godt" means sweat dreams.
<Xappe> we should hold the danish people short, or they will take over the whole channel :) (hehe, yes, i'm a swede)
<gfxstyler> andreas: sorry for hurting you, i simply dont know
<djp> geppy|away: yeah, i know, had that working wonderfully using the tovid script under fc3 but transcode is bust in ubuntu at present
<gfxstyler> snoop_: i guess you use the 2.6.8 kernel
<andreas> Hehe! Xappe: At least we can hold our booze ;-)
<Xappe> andreas, ahahaha...no you can't. i've seen you at the roskilde festival ;)
<geppy|away> djp:  Compile from source? I don't know what to say.
<snoop_> gfxstyler: i downloaded the 2.6.8.1 source
<andreas> Xappe: Weren`t you passed out?? LOL
<Xappe> andreas, :)
<gfxstyler> snoop_: why dont you install ndiswrapper out of synaptic? its available as package there
<error_29> thanks for the translation, Andreas.  "Snork" is sweet?
<andreas> comhem.se - another Swede?
<Xappe> yes
<andreas> error: "Snork" is "dream". To be frank it means "snorring"
<error_29> that's about the least onomatopoeic word I've ever heard... ;)
<farruinn> is there a way to convince apt that package A doesn't need to depend on package B? (because the developers are silly and A actually needs C)?
<Xappe> andreas, comhem = telia cable
<snoop_> wow...cant believe i didnt try synaptic and using the mainrepositories...it is installed now..
<djp> geppy|away: no probs. i think it is apparant that i will have to wait for a later ubuntu release and then give my vcd/svcd creation urges a feed! love ubuntu too much to change just because of that one issue
<error_29> I wonder if English "snore" could be derived from something like "snork" !
<andreas> Both of you guys: I see
<geppy|away> farruinn:  Get the source and change the dependencies? =P
<geppy|away> djp:  Yeah, same here. =)
<gfxstyler> farruinn: maybe you can use --force or something like that?
<error_29> oops, sorry andreas, I'm not reading well here
<snoop_> gfxstyler: what do i have to do now to get my linksys card going?
<andreas> error: I think it works the other way around
<error_29> you did say snoring..
<andreas> yes
<windows-farhan> i saw in the package lists that ubuntu has speakup support..for the blind is this true?
<andreas> Well.... Let`s get down to business
<gfxstyler> snoop_: if you have installed ndiswrapper, you have to get the windows drivers for your card
<snoop_> gfxstyler: got them on a cd..
<andreas> What`s all this about a "Kubuntu" distro? It kinda destroys Ubuntus role on the market
<windows-farhan> wait. ndswaper. i've hurd of that
<windows-farhan> or something\] 
<windows-farhan> yah i hurd about the new kde thingy
<gfxstyler> snoop_: if you have them, open a console, go to the directory and then use "ndiswrapper -i yourinifile.ini". the yourinifile.ini is the ini file of your card drivers
<farruinn> geppy|away: yeah... too bad I don't know how
<Riddell> andreas: it's top secret, if you've heard about it we will have to kill you (or bribe you, one or the other)
<snoop_> gfxstyler: alright will try now...
<windows-farhan> wait. can anyone tell me if speakup support is in the ubuntu iso?
<andreas> riddell: I prefer taking the bribe
<error_29> andreas, I like the idea of ubuntuizing kde, but i don't think they should call it "kubuntu"
<windows-farhan> i have debian currently on this box
<snoop_> gfxstyler: got one called wlan.ini...
<andreas> error: What is tyhere to gain by doing it?
<andreas> there
<error_29> what I really wish is for some genius to somehow merge gnome and kde, just the best parts, and get rid of the crap
<error_29> I like the kde kicker a lot better than the gnome panels, and I prefer konqueror to nautilus
<andreas> Hmm... I would hate to see Hoary ship with KDE as default
<boxemall> hi folks!
<error_29> but kde as it stands is overkill
<geppy|away> farruinn: 'sudo apt-get source foo'
<[DRWN] Atheist> knoq is very nice
<[DRWN] Atheist> konq
<geppy|away> farruinn: Then just edit the debian/control file
<boxemall> got one problem! just installed warty array 6 and got no sound with terratex dmx 6 fire (was no problem under suse so far)
<windows-farhan> hoary and wordy whats the differents?
<windows-farhan> ?
<mcphail> k3b would be lovely in GTK clothing
<gfxstyler> snoop_: then you have to open a terminal/console, go to the drivers directory and use "ndiswrapper -i wlan.ini", then watch if its installed with "ndiswrapper -l" and if its present, use "ndiswrapper -m" to make an wlan0 alias to your card. if you have made the alias, you can config your card with "iwconfig" (e.g. iwconfig wlan0 - to get a list of the commands use iwconfig --help)
<andreas> farhan: auto update and other nifty features
<dazed> hey can =anyone help me with burning a cd?
<error_29> I agree andreas, shouldn't be a default, but a nicely configured ubuntu styled, stripped down version of kde as an option would be cool
<windows-farhan> does horry have support for the blind yet?
<geppy|away> mcphail:  That's what I'm looking at. =/
<Xappe> dazed, what's your problem?
<Tomcat_> [23:05:53]  [error_29]  what I really wish is for some genius to somehow merge gnome and kde, just the best parts, and get rid of the crap <--- xfce? /me ducks :D
* Riddell introduces error_29 to kubuntu-desktop
<boxemall> does anyone here know how to fix my sound problem?
<windows-farhan> hmm
<andreas> error: I disagree. Gnome ber alles!
<error_29> Tomcat?
<gfxstyler> Tomcat_: xfce rocks
<farruinn> geppy|away: ok, do I need to run debian/rules build again or can I just run debian/rules binary?
<mcphail> geppy|away: You planning on using the C++ wrappers for GTK? Or rewriting in C?
<Fator_Dee> hey, what was the thingy in kde called from where you could browse directories like "start menu -> apps ->" ? and is there a similar thingy for gnome?
<Tomcat_> gfxstyler: Yeah, it's good. :)
<Fator_Dee> sorry, but I can't explain it properly :-\
<geppy|away> farruinn: You should just need to run 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot' from the main dir
<Fator_Dee> and directories as in from the hard drive
<geppy|away> mcphail:  Not sure, I've never used QT before, so this would be a learning experience if I got off of the ground
<geppy|away> Fator_Dee: Konqueror?
<farruinn> geppy|away: I've already built the source once, I'm wondering if I can skip the build step... (I don't see why not)
<error_29> Fator_Dee, I think you mean the kde "quick browser"
<Fator_Dee> error_29: yes
<Fator_Dee> thats it
<geppy|away> farruinn: I don't know, try it. =)
<error_29> I hate the current gnome menus.
<farruinn> geppy|away: ok, that's all I needed :)
<Fator_Dee> is there similar one for gnome?
<geppy|away> =)
<boxemall> anyone knows how to fix sound problem on warty?
<Pakal> Is possible to use Expos on Ubuntu hoarty?
<omirix> http://awib.ablenet.org:6928 - DJ Omirix broadcasting or Ablenet - THANKYOU
<snoop_>  i did "ndiswrapper -l it said :    Installed ndis drivers:
<gfxstyler> boxemall: what for sound problems?
<snoop_> wlan.ini        hardware NOT present
<Fator_Dee> I mean, thats the only thing I miss from kde
<WillCooke> any mplayer / mencoder experts in?
<dazed> i dunno how to even start to burn a cd
<gfxstyler> snoop_: then its the wrong .ini file or your hardware is not supported
<andreas> fator: Do you mean something like "Run"?
<boxemall> gfxstyler: just installed (finished a few secs ago, so it's a fresh system) warty array 6
<Fator_Dee> andreas: quick browser, like error_29 said
<snoop_> gfxstyler: how about the autorun.inf ?
<Xappe> dazed, install a decent cd burning app first. I use graveman on Hoary...
<boxemall> gfxstyler: my soundcard (terratec dmx 6fire) does not work
<mcphail> omirix: stop spamming the channels
<andreas> Fator: Epipahny?
<gfxstyler> snoop_: no thats a totally wrong file :)
<dazed> im on warty...
<dazed> do they have graveman?
<error_29> Well, Fator_Dee, I installed kde just so i could use the kicker, which includes that quick browser, in gnome.  I never log into kde itself.  Wasting a lot os space like this, but it works
<snoop_> gfxstyler: ok...dound it ...
<snoop_> * found..
<Xappe> dazed, hmm, search for it with synaptic
<gfxstyler> snoop_: if "ndiswrapper -l" returns a "hardware present" , dont forget to do "ndiswrapper -m"
<farruinn> geppy: it worked, thanks!
<Fator_Dee> error_29: well, I don't want to waste my space so :-/
<andreas> We really should have a hoary and a warty channel
* farruinn needs to improve his dpkg skills+knowledge
<dazed> graveman?
<R0bNyc> anyone has gnomad2
<R0bNyc> it doesnt work for me
<error_29> there are some very cool little applets in kde though
<geppy> farruinn: Glad to hear it! =)
<dazed> Xappe: is it called graveman?
<Xappe> yes
<dazed> NO FIND
<dazed> whoops
<dazed> soprry
<geppy> graveman is practically useless
<geppy> pretty, though
<Xappe> geppy, why useless?
<dazed> geppy whats a good burning app
<Xappe> I like it
<andreas> dazed: k3b
<geppy> Xappe:  It lacks the features of KDE that I need, like audio/video/dvd
<geppy> dazed: K3B, like andreas said =)
<Xappe> geppy, mine has mp3 and ogg --> audio cd support
<Xappe> and I don't need to burn dvd:s
<geppy> Xappe:  Well, I mostly only burn DVDs =)
* gfxstyler is watching a movie now
<gfxstyler> see you guys :)
<andreas> Bye
<socomm> I wonder what gfxstyler is doing.
<dazed> well im just trying to burn some cds
<dazed> no dvd burner yet
<Xappe> geppy, hard to do that if don't have a dvd burner
<socomm> dazed: cdrecord.
<djp> i use cdrecord to do my burning
<erik_> hello
<andreas> Cut!
<geppy> Xappe:  understood. =)
<andreas> Now it`s my turn to ask
<socomm> If I'm not mistaken cdrecord is also compatible with DVD burners.
<andreas> Where do Is et the default splash screen in Hoary?
<andreas> I set
<Xappe> andreas, gnome splash?
<andreas> yes
<socomm> andreas: gconf
<socomm> andreas: gconf-editor
<Xbe> I'm trying to read files from a windows share
<andreas> socom: So i save the damn thing somewhere and edit gconf?
<JStrike> What provides xerces-c? It doesn't seem to be libxerces23. Is it libxerces23-dev?
<Xbe> but it wont't work
<Xbe> Gnome doesn't ask for a password
<socomm> JStrike: libxerces-dev
<Xbe> wat can i do?
<socomm> Xbe: Pray.
<Xbe> Come on! I'm new here :-)
<socomm> andreas: Point gconf-editor to your splash screen.
<Xbe> Surely somebody can help me
<andreas> Xbe: Did you set one while installing?
<andreas> socom: Will try.. Thanks!
<socomm> andreas: Good luck.
<Xbe> andreas: how do you mean?
<snoop_> anyone, hardware problem too...i have a linksys wireless card in the computer and the devide manager picks it up, BUT it is not given a name line eth0 or anything....any ideas?
<Xbe> I just need to connect to a win2000 server
<Xappe> i've never installed linux on a ppc before. anything that I need to bare in mind?
<farruinn> Xappe: what model?
<Anubis> I was wonder why all the updates
<Albacker> guys, I've just installed beatrix. a debian-like distro. but I cant get my modem working. I've configured the /etc/ppp/peers files and the /etc/ configs like wvdial.conf. but when i do wvdial ppp0. it sais that no dial phone, even thought I can connect to the internet using WinXP. any idea about this ?
<Anubis> thne i thought
<Xappe> farruinn, ibook g3
<Anubis> has Gnome gone final?
<Anubis> 2.10 right?
<farruinn> Xappe: as long as it doesn't have airport extreme (which I don't think those came with) you should be golden
<tizen> dammit... i just crashed OpenOffice by asking for help
<tizen> lol
<socomm> Albacker: You're in the wrong channel.
<kent> Albacker, there is no irc channel for Beatrix? most of the time its better to ask the ones who has responsibel for it,
<Xappe> farruinn, no airport at all I think. i've never used it, I can't stand osx 10.1.4 that's now installed and will be erased
* farruinn vomits
<Anubis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<Albacker> socomm, kent, I asked here because beatrix, and ubuntu are very similar with each other. anyway thank you.
<Thanateremesis> hi
<Thanateremesis> what are more new? hoary or warty ?
<Xappe> farruinn, is it easy to revert to osx if I need to (the ibook is leased by my fathers company)
<socomm> Albacker: Try #debian.
<kent> Thanateremesis, Hoary  - but is the unstable branch. Soon to be stable..
<geppy> I think that I should probably reboot.  After a week's worth of Hoary upgrades, my computer is starting to do funny things
<Thanateremesis> ok...
<Thanateremesis> and warty are "minimalment stable" ?
<geppy> Like with the new volume manager, I'm getting two different kinds of icons for mounted CDs/DVDs
<Thanateremesis> SID from debian are "very stable", runs all good,
<Thanateremesis> the warty runs good ?
<Thanateremesis> in equivalence..
<tizen> Thanateremesis: I've been running hoary for the last week or so, only a couple minor bugs so far
<kent> Thanateremesis, Is not SID the unstable branch of Debian?
<tizen> similar to when i used Debian Unstable
<dampjam> what bugs are in hoary?
<dazed> hey all im trying to mount a windows folder to transfer some files and i get an error i never seen before
<Xbe> dazed: same problem here
<socomm> dampjam: bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<dampjam> thanks
<Thanateremesis> yes kent, SID are the unestable branch... and are good works...
<Xbe> I keep getting a login failure
<Thanateremesis> ok, hoary are a unstable "runs good" Im use..
<farruinn> Xappe: as long as you have the install discs, yes, quite easy
<Thanateremesis> is for use the XORG packages from the ubuntu
<dampjam> thanateremesis: runs well
<socomm> Thanateremesis: Not on warty.
<Thanateremesis> oh
<Thanateremesis> good
<Thanateremesis> thx
<Xappe> farruinn, just erase partitions and install?
<dazed> 19214: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<farruinn> Xappe: yup, if the 10.1 installer is anything like 10.2 it should be easy
<socomm> Thanateremesis: Xorg was brought into after hoary.
<snoop_> everybody: got a wireless card that is in the computer but is not being given a name(like eth0) but it is detected in the device manager... Any ideas ??
<pestilence> has anyone installed vim-gtk in warty successfully?  i get broken dependencies.
<dampjam> damn here is a bug, I go to buzilla.ubuntulinux.org, and when I press accept permanently firefox crashes
<pestilence> vim-gtk: Depends: vim (= 1:6.3-025+1ubuntu2) but 1:6.3-025+1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<Xbe> snoop_: type of portable?
<error_29> folks, I'm doing a "smart upgrade" in synaptic, from warty to hoary, and I noticed that synaptic itself is marked for removal-- is there a different app in hoary that functions the same way?
<snoop_> i got a linksys wireless card (wmp54g) Broadcom..
<socomm> snoop_: What's the problem?
<mcphail> pestilence: no such problems here
<Xappe> farruinn, fair enough :) I'm sure my father will find ubuntu more easy to use than osx when i've managed to get it all set up (and that should not be a big problem, have used Hoary for over four months now)
<socomm> I don't think wirless cards will be picked up as eth0 :^/
<mdz> socomm: they are when there is a driver for them
<mdz> unfortunately the broadcom doesn't fall into that category
<pestilence> mcphail: i think i have screwed up my system by having hoary and warty repositories in my sources.list
<mcphail> pestilence: sounds like it
<mdz> snoop_: I think ndiswrapper is the only option for that device
<Xbe> I need Nautilus to ask for windows share password. How can I force Nautilus to do this?
<WillCooke> I thought wireless cards presented themselves as wnic0 instead of eth0
<socomm> Interesting. I'll keep that in mind, if ever I buy a wireless card.
<pestilence> but i have hoary pinned to 50, and i really don't think i have much of anything installed from it
<snoop_> Xbe: it is in the computer and IS detected by the device manager, but it is not given a name and when i use ndiswrapper, it says hardware not detected...
<windows-farhan> should i try to install it and install haury?
<windows-farhan> hmm
<snoop_> mdz: i was trying to use it when it says hardware not found..
<windows-farhan> mdz the new haury has the speakup support right?
<Xbe> snoop_: I had the same problem and it turned out to be a irq conflict
<mdz> windows-farhan: no, not as such
<snoop_> Xbe: irq??
<WillCooke> snoop, how many ".inf" files are there included with the driver.  I had three with a linksys card, and only one of the worked, and it wasn't the one I thought it would be
<socomm> Can't one use festival. :^/
<windows-farhan> then why do i see the curnel in the package list? ...
<windows-farhan> i see the speakup 2.4 currnel
<gino4466> haury...curnel...
<gino4466> :(
<windows-farhan> so
<Scognito> hi all
<socomm> gino4466: It's hoary not "huary".
<Scognito> where i can get mono repository for ubuntu?
<gino4466> .....i know
<windows-farhan> if i probly wanted to install it ith speakup its either linux speakupsynth=txprt or something
<jk> hurray? :)
<windows-farhan> or is it speakup speakup_synth=txprt
<windows-farhan> i don'tno
<gino4466> *points at windows-farhan* he started it
* gino4466 cries
<snoop_> WillCooke: I have tried to use the setup.ini , wlan.ini, and bcmwlf.inf.......none of them work...cause it says hardware not detected..
<JStrike> Scognito : There are old versions in universe or multiverse
<windows-farhan> it was in the universe
<Scognito> why don't getsweaaa works anymore?
<WillCooke> snoop, Hmm - looking at that list I would have expected it to be bcmwlf.inf
<windows-farhan> i just wanted to install speakup
<WillCooke> snoop, sorry, what card is it?
<windows-farhan> with ubuntu
<snoop_> wmp54g linksys card (broadcom)
<JStrike> I would really love a daily build of mono and relevant apps for Ubuntu
<JStrike> Would make life so much easier
<windows-farhan> so i guss i'm wasty bandwith
<windows-farhan> i guess i'm wastying bandwithlol
<socomm> JStrike: Why don't you start said project?
<Scognito> JStrike, cannot install muine anymore
<WillCooke> snoop, can you do a "lspci" and tell me the number at the end that corresponds to your card (hex number in the format xxxx:xxxx)
<JStrike> socomm : Dont know anything about debian or .debs
<snoop_> here it is :0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
<snoop_> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<snoop_> 0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
<snoop_> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<snoop_> 0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<snoop_> 0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
<snoop_> 0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-724F [DS-1 Audio Controller]  (rev 03)
<snoop_> 0000:00:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<Scognito> ah ok removing getsweaaa it works
<snoop_> 0000:00:0e.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00b0 (rev c1)
<snoop_> 0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<snoop_> 0000:00:10.0 Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp Modem (rev 08)
<snoop_> 0000:00:11.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<snoop_> whoops : its that last one there..
<socomm> JStrike: No better time then the present to learn.
<gino4466> dear god help us all
<windows-farhan> so yeh i tryed to downloaded that new thing with gnome thing that that guy put up
<socomm> snoop_: Don't paste more than 4 lines.
<WillCooke> sorry, 'lspci -n' - just show the one for your wireless card
<JStrike> socomm : And building all the stuff takes quite a few hours on my pc, which wont really do
<snoop_> socomm: sorry...wont happen again..
<socomm> JStrike: You could have it build over night. :^/
<WillCooke> snoop, sorry, 'lspci -n' - just show the one for your wireless card
<JStrike> socomm : And uploading via 56k modem is also a problem :-)
<gino4466> JStrike: i feel for you
<socomm> JStrike: Excuses, excuses.
<snoop_> willlcooke, 0000:00:11.0 Class 0280: 14e4:4320 (rev 03)
<snoop_> i think thats it anyways...came up with a bunch of stuff..
<gino4466> brb, you ossholes
<tizen> You guys think gino's having sound problems?
<tizen> lol
<danny666> is there anybody who has nvu running on ubuntu
<WillCooke> snoop, OK, well the good news is that it does work with ndiswrapper.  Are you using this driver > ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/WMP54GS_20040423.exe
<knucks> anyone else have problems ripping a CD in k3b?
<WillCooke> danny666, Yup
<danny666> was there any problems installing it?
<Xappe> danny666, yes
<snoop_> willcooke, i was using the cd that came with it...
<Xappe> danny666, but i've yet to use it :)
<knucks> anyone?
<danny666> i want to install it on my system to try if i can throw away dreamweaver
<WillCooke> danny666, No, it works fine.
<Xappe> danny666, there's an installation guide on the wiki I think
<knucks> help me
<WillCooke> snoop, OK, I think you *have* to use the one from that link.  I'm guessing that .exe is actually a zip.  Download and try and unzip it
<mdke_laptop> quick question. I edited /etc/hdparm.conf yesterday and I used the template for a non-devfs system, as instructed by some people in the chan. This works fine if I restart hdparm after booting, but not at the boot stage, as it can't find the device (/dev/hdc). What should I do? I could 1) change the hdparm settings (I'm not sure how to do this) or 2) get the hdparm service to start later in the boot process. Any suggestions welcome!! thanks
<danny666> is there a way somebody can do a prot for apt
<danny666> sorry port
<WillCooke> danny666, I think I downloaded the "linspire" one
<kent> what program should i use to play .swf files in Ubuntu  (Hoary)?
<mdke_laptop> kent, firefox should do it
<WillCooke> kent, mplayer or the flash plugin for firefox
<danny666> linspire?
<snoop_> willcooke, it says exe file, want me to rename to zip and try and unzip?
<geppy> run KDE =/
<danny666> never heard of that
<kent> WillCooke, are you sure mplayer should do it? I have mplayer and the w32codecs, but it wont play it :(
<geppy> *runs
<WillCooke> kent, Hmm, works for me.
<geppy> danny666:  Linspire runs KDE
<WillCooke> snoop, no need to rename, just try unzip <filename.exe>
<geppy> WillCooke: I think it might need access to them at compile time
<dstevens> hi all, im running a laptop sony pcg-z1rmp  uname-a "Linux ghost 2.6.10-4-386 #1 Wed Mar 2 06:11:58 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linu" Should i really be running a 686 kernel ? is there one with ubuntu.
<WillCooke> geppy, Ahh, could be, I compiled from source.  (major P I T A)
<geppy> WillCooke:  Yeah.
<geppy> Does 2.6.11 work for anybody here?  I tried booting to it, but it hung when I got to my desktop.
<WillCooke> danny666, http://cvs.nvu.com/download/nvu-0.81-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2
<snoop_> willcooke, alright, got it..
<WillCooke> snoop, sweet, how many .inf files there?
* gino4466 sighs
<kent> WillCooke, when i run mplayer from gnome terminal, it writes about xmms before it exits.  That seems very strange to me..  I started mplayer, not xmms, and why should mplayer use xmms, i have never heard of that before.. :(
<knucks> come on guys. PLEASE. I havent been able to get it working
<knucks> Im ripping a cd right now and its takin FOREVER
<knucks> going at likr .04x
<mako> hey folks.. anyone want to help me test the new shipit before the preview announcement tomorrow?
<mcphail> dstevens: The 686 kernel is very good. Much better performance on my laptop.
<geppy> knucks: Ripping a CD is pretty intensive.
<Xappe> dstevens, you can use apt-get to get a -686 kernel
<WillCooke> kent, Odd!
<snoop_> willcooke, two inf files.
<knucks> geppy: seriously?
<WillCooke> snoop, ok, one called autorun.inf?
<mako> if you create a new test account, tell me when you're done so i can delete it
<geppy> knucks: Yes, seriously.
<knucks> its never taken this long on winxp
<knucks> not even CLOSE to this
<geppy> knucks: What're you using?
<Fator_Dee> knucks: and depends what kind of quality you are going to get
<geppy> knucks:  Then use WinXP.
<snoop_> willcooke, yup
<knucks> i tried the one that came w/ ubuntu..
<WillCooke> snoop, ok ignore that one
<knucks> but that was slow
<knucks> so itried k3b
<knucks> and its still really slow..
<geppy> knucks:  Give grip a shot.
<snoop_> willcooke, ok
<danny666> willCooke: thx
<knucks> and its not in mp3 format
<holy_cow> hey guys
<knucks> grip?
<Fator_Dee> grip is good
<geppy> knucks:  Yes.
<HcE> knucks: dma error or something? bad CD? copy-protected "CD"
<kent> WillCooke, but it works in the epiphany browser. :)
<geppy> knucks:  Perhaps you need to enable DMA on your drives.
<holy_cow> i installed gnome cups manager ... would anyone know how to give a user access to it so they can add printers or delete print jobs?
<Alinux> gip is the best.
<dstevens> *, cheers will check apt out
<holy_cow> root can manage print jobs fine, but when users are prompted for a root pass it doesn't accept it.  ideally no pass would be require
<Alinux> grip I mean :D
<holy_cow> d
<knucks> How do i enable DMA?
<geppy> Is it 'hdaparm -ld /dev/hdx' to enable DMA?
<holy_cow> any ideas?
<knucks> or check if it is or now
<geppy> knucks:  run 'hdparm' on your cd-rom
<WillCooke> snoop, Right, hold on........
<HcE> knucks: hdparm -d <device>
<knucks> <device> ?
<gilles> Why kernels in Ubuntu don't take into account high resolution and large screen ?
<windows-farhan> question.
<holy_cow> gilles, what does a kernel haveto do with monitor resolution?
<windows-farhan> whats up with the ubuntu package list?
<WillCooke> snoop, Right, the machine I was using with the wireless card is in bits at the moment, so all the following is from memory, correct commands as needed.....
<windows-farhan> i see a screenreader in the haurry package list
<snoop_> willcooke, ok thats cool..
<geppy> windows-farhan: First:  Don't say "question"; thats _why_ people are here. Second:  Be specific.
<knucks> what do i put for <device> ?
<WillCooke> snoop, sudo ndis-wrapper -i <the other inf file.inf>
<geppy> knucks:  /dev/hdx, where x is the device identifier.
<WillCooke> snoop, brb
<windows-farhan> i saw a speakup package in the universe package list its a kurrnel. ...
<TomAraya> If I go from Warty to Hoary with that effect my NDISwrapper?
<windows-farhan> a linux kurnel
<knucks> how do i check?
<knucks> I know that hdc is my hd..
<geppy> knucks:  read /etc/fstab, and see what hdx is mapped to /media/cdrom
<windows-farhan> and i was wondering if i could boot in to it
<geppy> windows-farhan:  Install it, and boot into it.
<WillCooke> tomaraya, shouldn't do
<windows-farhan> no i ment at boot
<WillCooke> snoop, ok back.  Did that work?
<geppy> windows-farhan:  What?
<knucks> dpoesnt wanna work..
<windows-farhan> if i typed linux speakup_synth=keyword or speakup speakup_synth=keyword
<geppy> windows-farhan:  When else would you boot into something?
<TomAraya> WillCooke, when I upgraded my Kernel I had to reinstall NDISwrapper, I was wondering if Warty <-> Hoary would have same impact.
<windows-farhan> in boot
<windows-farhan> at the cd boot prompt
<windows-farhan> i want to install with speech
<TomAraya> Will I still be able to boot into Warty via grub?
<geppy> windows-farhan:  Why not just download kernel-image-2.4.27-speakup and boot that?
<windows-farhan> and i see the kurnel ..
<knucks> geppy what do i type in terminal to find it out?
<geppy> windows-farhan:  First off, it's
<windows-farhan> but is it in the cd by defalt?
<dstevens> aptgetting linux-image-2.6.10-4-686 reboot back soon X
<windows-farhan> or no
<snoop_> it said its already installed (from the other set that i used i guess)..
<WillCooke> tomaraya, If you use *stock* kernel's all the goodies should already be there.
<geppy> windows-farhan:  "kernel";  please don't deliberately mispell things;  it's confusing, and annoying as hell
<windows-farhan> is it in the cd?
<windows-farhan> sorry
<WillCooke> tomaraya, But I don't know for certain
<geppy> knucks:  gedit /etc/fstab
<geppy> knucks: you can read which line has /media/cdrom on it
<windows-farhan> but is the speaup 2.4 in the cd by default
<windows-farhan> speakup
<WillCooke> snoop, still with us?
<windows-farhan> i need that to install ubuntu
<knucks> ok
<snoop_> yup
<windows-farhan> thats why i was wondering
<TomAraya> WillCooke, well, I'll check it out.
<knucks> ok its hdd
<WillCooke> snoop, sorry missed your comment.
<knucks> now what
<snoop_> willcooke, said its already installed (from the other batch i used i guess)
<geppy> knucks:  alright, run this: 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdd'
<windows-farhan> cause i don't want to waste  cd
<TomAraya> WillCooke, I'm mainly upgrading just because my Gaim isn't changing my name and I can't get Mplayer to work.
<snoop_> willcooke, no prob
<knucks> its off
<WillCooke> snoop, is the ndis-wrapper module loaded?
<geppy> TomAraya:  Try running '/name newname'?
<knucks> =0 (0ff)
<knucks> = 0
<snoop_> willcooke, yea i installed it...
<WillCooke> snoop, if so, sudo rmmod ndis-wrapper (is it with a '-'?)
<snoop_> willcooke, no i dont think there is a '-'
<geppy> knucks: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<WillCooke> snoop, ok sorry
<TomAraya> geppy, it reflects on my end but others don't see it.
<WillCooke> snoop, sudo ndiswrapper -l
<windows-farhan> geppy is the speakup 2.4 included on the wordy or haury cds? so i can boot in to it in the install?
<geppy> TomAraya: Are you talking about IRC, or something else?
<WillCooke> snoop, what's it say?
<TomAraya> geppy, Gaim.
<gilles> holy_cow: the kernel runs the system, isn't it ? But during the running process it displays a lot of informations in a resolution that is not adapted to large screen that can also accept a better resolution
<knucks> geppy: thansk
<knucks> so should i try grip?
<geppy> TomAraya:  If you're aliasing yourself, only you will see it;  if you're typing '/name whatever', it should be universal
<knucks> can i get it on synaptic?
<TomAraya2> geppy, I've always used /nick in IRC.
<geppy> TomAraya2: Alright, cool
<holy_cow> gilles, close but no banana, xserver runs the display
<windows-farhan> should i burn this or not
<windows-farhan> ..hmm
<geppy> windows-farhan:  No.
<holy_cow> gilles, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 or reconfigure your x11 config file in /etc/X11
<windows-farhan> so your saying not one of the ubuntu isos has speakup built in to it...
<drspin> why do I only get sound from one channel??
<geppy> windows-farhan: Yes, that's what I said.
<drspin> only the left side works
<kent> Has any one reported a bug against Hoary about files downloaded to Desktop is not shown directly? They only show up if i open Desktop as a folder from the Places menu and hit refresh from the menu :(
<windows-farhan> hmmm
<snoop_> tried to remove and it gave me some messg, i tried ndiswrapper -l ,and it gave this: bcmwl5  hardware NOT present
<snoop_> setup.ini       hardware NOT present
<WillCooke> soh - I've been trying to work out why this other machine won't boot from CD for about 5 mins now, it turns out I'd forgotten to bu the cd in.  Ooops
<windows-farhan> i wonder why its in the package list then...
<snoop_>  lan.ini  hardware NOT present
<snoop_> woops..
<geppy> windows-farhan:  Why not just install Hoary, and then install the speakup package?
<drspin> kent: I believe this is fixed in Hoary
<knucks> geppy: its going at .2 now
<geppy> windows-farhan:  'tisn't exactly difficult
<windows-farhan> i can't install haory with out speakup
<windows-farhan> haury
<windows-farhan> i'm blind here...
<geppy> knucks: make sure that you aren't running all kinds of other stuff
<windows-farhan> thats why i asked in the first place. lol
<Alinux> Hi people, ATI Mobility Radeon X600 - is it works with new Ubuntu Hoary? Thank you for answer.
<knucks> k..
<|M0rph|> hello! i'm having troube installing the grub boot loader using the woary live cd, i need help ..
<WillCooke> snoop, OK.  (do me a favour, if you're talking to me put "WillCooke, " at the start, then I can see your comments easily
<windows-farhan> i got a debian enabled iso  speakup thing...
<windows-farhan> and it talks...
<Xappe> kent, oh it's a bug? i thought it was a way to piss off osx users once and for all :)
<geppy> windows-farhan:  Understood;   I hadn't thought of not being able to install.
<snoop_> willcooke, alright
<windows-farhan> and i was wondering about that whole package list universe thing...
<windows-farhan> so  yeh
<WillCooke> snoop, sudo ndiswrapper -e lan.ini
<Alinux> Hi people, ATI Mobility Radeon X600 - is it works with new Ubuntu Hoary? Thank you for answer.
<Alinux> sorry fo repeating.
<windows-farhan> it wouldn't be hard to include it in speakup though its just patches...
<geppy> windows-farhan:  it's possible to build your own CD, but it's kind of a pain in the ass
<gilles> holy_cow: I use xorg with hoary... the resolution has no problem once the desktop in ran, but from the start to the desktop, the system loading process has a bad resolution
<geppy> windows-farhan: As far as I know, speakup is for 2.4;  Ubuntu uses 2.6
<windows-farhan> its in  the package list though...
<TomAraya> How do I go about installing Hoary from Warty, just go to the website and download an ISO?
<snoop_> willcooke, says lan.ini is not installed...
<windows-farhan> i don't get it i mean you could have a choice. right?
<holy_cow> gilles, that has nothing to do with the kernel
<geppy> windows-farhan: Right, but it's for 2.4
<windows-farhan> hmm
<snoop_> willcooke, the other one?
<geppy> windows-farhan:  I'm confused.
<windows-farhan> debian gave me a choice
<windows-farhan> wait
<geppy> windows-farhan: Perhaps you could have someone help you to install it?
<schasi> TomAraya: You only have to change the sources.list
<holy_cow> gilles, i forget where the settings for that are, but its got to do with framebuffer ... you can adjust that
<windows-farhan> man i booted in to debian  install with speakup 2.4.  i had 3 ones...
<holy_cow> i hope that gives you enough to google
<geppy> windows-farhan:  After finishing the install, it'd be simple enough to install speakup
<WillCooke> snoop, yeah, basically "sudo -e <whatever> until there's none loaded ( you can check by sudo ndiswrapper -l)
<LTk> my ubuntu wobn't start up
<windows-farhan> 3 of them. .6 2.4 speakup and 2.4 regular
<LTk> when I log in
<snoop_> willcooke, will do
<LTk> the screen stays the caramel colour
<dazed> k3b says unable to decode audio tracks
<windows-farhan> maybe i should just stick to debian but i would really like that nice xautoconfig
<windows-farhan> x autoconfig
<knucks> still really slow
<andreas> Can anyone please help me with gconf-editor?
<|M0rph|> my grub boot loader stopped working after i created a new partition in windows. i've removed it and i'm trying to install it from ubuntu live cd ...
<knucks> .3x
<schasi> TomAraya: Did you search the web for ist?
<snoop_> willcooke, aalright done..
<TomAraya> schasi, 'ist'?
<schasi> TomAraya: it
<windows-farhan> i tryed to download that gnome enabled speaking live cd but the torrent or trakcer is broken...
<schasi> ;-)
<LTk> my ubuntu wont work. I have used it for a week, but all of the sudden it doesnt log in. I type in user and password then it stays on the sign on screen (caramel colour default) and doesn't load, what an I do?
<windows-farhan> tracker
<schasi> LTk: Try to log in via konsole
<schasi> And look for errormessages
<TomAraya> Schasi: I was doing a search at ubuntuforums.org for 'hoary upgrade' and couldn't find anything. I'll keep looking to find out.
<LTk> schasi, how do i do that
<andreas> LTK: LiveCD
<schasi> press alt, ctrl and F1 at the same time
<LTk> schasi, there are no error messagses
<LTk> aight
#ubuntu 2005-03-20
<LTk> Ill try then if must be come back ok
<schasi> Try to log in there
<andreas> Can anyone help me with gconf-editor?
<dstevens> well that 386 to 686 kernel upgrade was very painless! :)
<knucks> why is it this slow
<schasi> TomAraya: There should be something like "warty" in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<schasi> Replace that with hoary
<WillCooke> snoop, good skills.  Right, now sudo ndiswrapper -i <not the autorun.inf> inf (that's INF not INI) file
* lok is Away, Reason: ( sous la flotte ) | Since: ( Tuesday, March 8, 2005. 22:55:25 ) Xlack v2.1
<schasi> And do an apt-get updated and an apt-get dist-upgrade
<|M0rph|> anyone ? help with grub-install
<schasi> Voila, youre done
<geppy> knucks:  Are you running lots of other programs?
<knucks> no..
<knucks> just gam + firefox + this
<geppy> knucks:  Perhaps your computer sucks.
<andreas> geppy: Please... Will you help me?
<WillCooke> snoop, sorry not meaning to sound patronising
<geppy> knucks:  Complaining to us won't help.
<knucks> its a 2.6
<geppy> andreas:  What do you need help with?
<knucks> with 512mb
<andreas> geppy:gconf-editor settings
<knucks> i think its more than enough to rip a cd
<knucks> and my cdrom is a 52x
<snoop_> willcooke,, no prob...i am a noob...
<geppy> knucks:  Nope, you need at least a 400GHz processor to rip a CD.
<schasi> TomAraya: You are aware that the update could break your installation?
<geppy> knucks:  Sorry.
<Fator_Dee> knucks: you could have something wtong with the rip settings
<knucks> Fator_Dee: maybe
<Fator_Dee> wrong even
<geppy> andreas:  What settings?
<WillCooke> snoop, I was a month ago!  You can pick this stuff up really quickly.
<snoop_> willcooke,, alright installed..
<TomAraya> schasi, I guess I'll take that chance.
<WillCooke> snoop, sweet.  Now sudo ndiswrapper -l   - what's it say?
<mrproper> Are there deb's for Java on Horay?
<knucks> maybe my cdrom is screwed up under linux?
<snoop_> willcooke, cool ..i hope so too...have to switch between windows and linux...
<geppy> mrproper: In Universe, yes.
<geppy> knucks: I doubt it.
<mrproper> geppy, Sun's Java?
<schasi> Well then go ahead. Did you read what i wrote you about how to do it TomAraya ?
<andreas> Geppy: In Hoary setting the Apps/Gnome-session/options/splash_image to gnome_splashe.png (standard in Hoary) does not take effect when rebooting.
<Scognito> does someone has tvout working on nvidia?
<geppy> mrproper:  Yes, run an 'apt-cache search sun'
<mrproper> TomAraya, Slayer...sweet.
<TomAraya> schasi, switch all instances of Warty to Hoary.
<TomAraya> in sources.
<WillCooke> snoop, To be honest windows is still a damn site easier to use (but then I've been using windows for a lot longer than linux).
<TomAraya> mrproper: \../
<schasi> in /etc/apt/sources.list, thats right
<snoop_> willcooke,, awesome...says "hardware present, fuzzy"
<mrproper> geppy, Sun doesn't give me a jre
<TomAraya> schasi, and then reboot?
<WillCooke> snoop, Things like adding new hardware are really hard (for me) in linux, under windows  - daadaahhaa - installed.
<geppy> andreas:  do you have gnome_splashe.png in the pixmaps directory?
<WillCooke> snoop, sounds like we're getting there.
<schasi> TomAraya: No
<TomAraya> schasi, or just update in synaptic?
<snoop_> willcooke, true i have to use it for school a lot,but it has been acting crazy nowadays..
<giard> TomAraya: love the nick, btw
<andreas> geppy: yes sir
<schasi> TomAraya: You have to updated the packetlists and then do a dist-upgrade
<TomAraya> giard: Thanks.
<WillCooke> snoop, try a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<snoop_> willcooke, sometimes windows just works...
<geppy> andreas:  Perhaps try overwriting the previous splash image?  It's generally easier than playing with gconf. =)
<schasi> TomAraya: That would be a sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on the commandline. Find the same Commands in synaptic
<schasi> Dunno how it is there
<WillCooke> snoop, Annoyingly so!
<andreas> will try
<schasi> Really busy here
<snoop_> willcooke, yea...ok done..gave me no output
<holy_cow> does anyone know how to give regular users access to gnome cups manager so they can add/delete printers and print jobs them selves?
<WillCooke> snoop, s'good!  do an iwconfig
<schasi> WillCooke: But unter Linux they normally keep on working after you got them installed. I have different experiences with windows
<geppy> mrproper: Perhaps you'll need to add another source.
<TomAraya> schasi, thanks for the assistance.
<mrproper> geppy, k
<snoop_> willcooke,, it shows up now!!!
<schasi> np
<WillCooke> schasi, Very true.  For example moving a usb device from one port to another means a re-install of the drivers?  WTF?! ;)
<WillCooke> snoop, sorted.
<WillCooke> snoop, Now, in gnome go -> System -> Administration -> Networking (or something like that)
<geppy> Why does Ubuntu not automatically enable DMA?
<giard> geppy: I've wondered that myself
<WillCooke> snoop, before we go on, have you got the wireless card AND a normal ethernet card in the same machine?
<snoop_> willcooke, alright
<Fator_Dee> it doesn't?
<snoop_> willcooke, yup
<geppy> Fator_Dee:  No. =(
<|M0rph|> my grub boot loader stopped working after i created a new partition in windows. i've removed it and i'm trying to install it from ubuntu live cd ...
<geppy> giard: Would it not be simple to test if the drive supports it?
* geppy sighs
<Fator_Dee> how come I hadn't changet it on and it's on :-\
<giard> geppy: I think it might be a stability thing
<Fator_Dee> *changed
<snoop_> willcooke, had to have both to download ndiswrapper...
<WillCooke> snoop, This might get a bit bendy.  If you bring up your wireless interface and the eth0 you might get a loop on your network = bad
<geppy> giard:  Aside from legacy hardware, why would it be unstable?
<giard> geppy: you got me
<snoop_> willcooke, okay dont want anyhting bad...what do i do?
<dampjam> Are there video4linux packages available in ubuntu, I can't find them
<WillCooke> snoop, Does you WiFI Access Point have a an enable dhcp server on it?
<geppy> dampjam:  apt-cache search v4l
<dampjam> ahh I was searching video4linux
<snoop_> willcooke, um i believe so..in windows all you had to do was find it and type in the correct password..
<geppy> dampjam:  Do you have universe enabled?
<gilles> Is there a vga=xxx code I could set in the grub config so that I could have a resolution of 1280x800 for my large screen ?
<WillCooke> snoop, do you have a dsl router or similar?
<snoop_> willcooke, hava  cable router..
<error_29> TomAraya, I just finished what I think you're trying to do -- haven't rebooted yet, but so far nothing's flagrantly busted.  Except my "Computer" menu is now missing about two-thirds of its entries
<WillCooke> ls -lha
<WillCooke> oops, wrong screen
<geppy> 2.6.11 working for anyone?
<error_29> anyway, rebooting, and keeping my fingers crossed...
<snoop_> willcooke, ls -lha ?
<WillCooke> snoop, right to be on the safe side unplug the ethernet cable from your wifi a.p
<giard> geppy: I had a lock up when I tried it
<dampjam> I have the universe and multiverse enabled
<larsson> Just ran an dist-upgrade with hoary. Seems like it installed KDE 3.4 , but i get dependency problems with a KDE-app called "quanta" and "kdewebdev" and one more package. Is it only me or do you guys got the problem too?
<giard> geppy: everything worked until I logged into X11, and then it froze
<WillCooke> snoop, ignore that ls (i typed it in the wrong screen)
<geppy> giard:  As did I, when I got to the desktop.
<geppy> giard:  Yeah. =/
<geppy> giard:  Do you think that they'll be fixing that, soon?  Or should I just build from source?
<snoop_> willcooke, ok..unplug wifi router or thernet from computer?
<Riddell> larsson: it's being fixed
<WillCooke> snoop, just the ethernet from the access point
<geppy> giard:  2.6.11 fixes ptrace issues that are necessary for copy-protection working with Cedega;  so I'm wanting to give that a try
<giard> geppy: I think it might be an agpgart prob, did you try unloading that before logging in?
<WillCooke> snoop, leave the A.P. switched on.
<geppy> giard: Nah, should I?
<giard> geppy: try it and see if it helps
<larsson> Riddel: Ok, so i just wait and it will be fixed with the next dist upgrade? Everybody is getting it?
<giard> I think it's a known problem
<geppy> giard:  Alright;  just boot up 2.6.11, then go to a TTY and then unload agpgart?
<Riddell> larsson: yes
<giard> geppy: yeah, try that... I don't see it in bugzilla, so I'll add it
<larsson> Ok thanks. So when was KDE 3.4 released?
<jon1012> good night everybody :)
<israel> hi there, which package should I re-configure in order to change my X resolution? I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 but the options I get in the Gnome menu did not change... any clue?
<larsson> NIghty.
<geppy> giard:  Alright, cool;  just modprobe -r agpgart?
<Xappe> giard, geppy try to boot it with the noinotify option. that should get it not to panic iirc
<geppy> Xappe:  Do I need to set that with grub, and how would I do that?
<WillCooke> snoop, oh, btw have you modprobe'd the ndiswrapper mod?
<Riddell> larsson: next week :)
<giard> Xappe: hmmm, I read that inotify was fixed...
<giard> Xappe: maybe that fixes the hang too
<larsson> Riddel: Haha, hoary rules!
<giard> Xappe: not sure if the new version is in hoary
<Xappe> giard, ok...I've only experienced the problem with the first 2.6.10-4 update
<Fator_Dee> btw, does anyone else have a problem with trashapplet crashing?
<Fator_Dee> in warty that is
<larsson> Riddel: When do you think this quanta problem will be solved? I mean, are we talking weaks? days? hours?
<Xappe> geppy edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Riddell> larsson: day or two
<larsson> Edit with caution tough.
<larsson> Oh, thanks.
<geppy> Xappe:  And what's the flag for disabling inotify?
<schasi> gn8
<WillCooke> snoop, still there?
<Xappe> geppy, noinotify
<geppy> Xappe:  Thanks.
<Xappe> geppy, i've not tried it myself, but that's what I've seen during my quite extensive forum surfing
<geppy> Xappe:  Ah, alright. =)
* lok is back ( Away 18 mins 55 secs )
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a laptop, and when i use my VGA out, it mirrors my display, is there a way to extend the desktop instead?
<snoop_> willcooke, okay unplugged the ethernet cables from the wifi router but left it on
<snoop_> willcooke,...sorry..
<snoop_> willcooke, forgot the cable router was plugged in to the router
<WillCooke> kirsch, Don't think so
<WillCooke> snoop, ok, have you "modprobe"'d ndiswrapper yet?
<snoop_> willcooke, okay got a cable router whih is plugged into the wfi router....i got the cord from that into the computer...
<snoop_> willcooke, yea did that but it gave no output...
<WillCooke> snoop, So you're A.P. is now turned on, but connected to nothing?
<WillCooke> snoop, just in case do a "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper"
<OsMasterFlex> Does anybody know how to stop the 'home' and 'end's keys from typing "F" and "H" everytime i press them
<WillCooke> snoop, and then a "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<snoop_> willcooke, it is connected to the computer....have to try to make the
<OsMasterFlex> i woudl ike them to go to the beginning and end of lines instead
<WillCooke> snoop, if all goes well, there should be no output
<esher> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.11-esh, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<esher> yay, works :P
<dampjam> I'm trying to run v4l-conf and it cannot find /dev/video0, is there a configuration step I have to go through to get that?
<snoop_> willcooke, there was no output....
<snoop_> willcooke, i have to go get the ap uncnnected and connect this to the cable router...
<knucks> how do i view all my cdroms again?
<WillCooke> snoop, OK, regarding your network, if it all goes quiet in a second, you'll know you've got a loop, so you can pull the ethernet cable from your machine
<snoop_> willcooke, remove ndiswrapper??
<OsMasterFlex> In Terminal, does anybody know how to make the 'home' and 'end' keys go to the end and beginings of lines
<geppy> knucks:  try /etc/fstab ?
<knucks> ah yeh
<knucks> thanks
<geppy> no problem
<knucks> imma try my cdrw..
<knucks> maybe thatll be faster
<WillCooke> snoop, yeah, just to make sure, rmmod it and the modprobe it again so we know it's loaded with the new driver, and not a hang-over from the previous attempts
<snoop_> willcooke okay,
<giard> geppy: I've filed a bug report: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7346
<WillCooke> snoop, once you've done that , open up the network thingy via gnome
<giard> geppy: if you could add comments about what you tried and if it worked, that'd be awesome
<geppy> giard:  Alright; thanks!
<snoop_> willcooke,, i rmmod 'ed iot...there was no output
<geppy> giard:  I'm off to reboot, and see if noinotify does the trick. =)
<giard> geppy: good luck
<knucks> does LAME come w/ grip?
<geppy> knucks:  no
<knucks> where do i get it
<WillCooke> snoop, That's good. there should be no output when you modprobe it either
<snoop_> willcooke,, question about the network...doews the ap have to be unconnected now?
<hitriko> what should i use to burn an iso?
<Jerub> hitriko: cdrecord
<snoop_> willcooke, current setup  line int > cable router >wifi router > line to this computer and wireles goin out.
<djp> hitriko: what Jerub said
<Kirsch> Also, Whenever i edit a file using gedit that goes over sftp, it only lets me do readonly, no write access, altho kwrite works, any ideas?
<GhostFreeman> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize DDR memory
<WillCooke> snoop, Essentailly what we want to do is bring the wifi interface up at the same time as your eth0 (ethernet cable).  If you A.P. is connected to the rest of your network a broadcast message would go out of your computer, to the cable router, out of the cable router in to the wifi router, out of the wifi router, in to the cable router, out of the cable router, in to the wifi router etc etc etc.  This is bad.
<hitriko> where do i find it?
<hitriko> sorry i'm a linuc noob -_-;
<hitriko> Jerub: how do i open it and is text or GUI?
<stuNNed> hitriko: right click the iso file and select 'burn to disc'
<djp> hitriko: runs from command line
<snoop_> willcooke, waitt i dont understand....the ap has to be unconnected but i can be connected to the cable modem, right?
<knucks> do you know where ubuntu installs the lame executable?
<geppy> giard: How do I comment?  Just write in the additional comments box?
<knucks> i need the path
<WillCooke> snoop, yes exactly.  You want your machine plugged directly in to the cable box and your wifi A.P. to be plugged in to the electric and nothing else.
<tck> is there a tool to convert .avi's to another format
<tck> is it possible ?
<goldfish> it is possible
<WillCooke> tck, have a look at mencoder, mplayer.  very good software
<tck> mplayer wont work for me
<snoop_> willcooke, alright i will be back in a second.......
<tck> thats the problem
<WillCooke> tck, What do you mean by "wont work"?
<geppy> Xappe:  Thanks, that fixed it!
<tck> i apt-get and it gives dep problems
<Xappe> geppy, nice :)
<geppy> =)
<GhostFreeman> Do I need to make any special configurations to get Ubuntu to recognize my DDR memory?
<knucks> ugh whys it this slow?
<geppy> GhostFreeman: No.
<knucks> is it slow for anyone else?
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<ThoSa> hey one short and maybe easy question. is it possible (how) to store the configuration of the unbuntu system from boot to boot?
<Sparkle> http://nerdsyndrome.com/linuxdesktop/  <-- interesting :)
<geppy> Speaking of which, I have three sticks of 512 RAM, and my BIOS is only detecting 886 megs.  What's up?
<geppy> ThoSa:  What configuration?
<geppy> ThoSa:  The desktop configuration of windows?
<|M0rph|> root@ubuntu:/mnt/hda7/boot/grub # grub-install /dev/hda --root-directory=/mnt/hda7/
<|M0rph|> cp: listing attributes of `//lib/grub/i386-pc/stage1': Unknown error 524
<Sionide> who's an op in here usually?
<ThoSa> geppy: printer configuration, desktop. more ore less all you change from config point of view
<geppy> ThoSa:  That stuff _should_ stay.
<ThoSa> geppy: stay where? i am booting from DVD
<geppy> ThoSa:  oh.
<geppy> ThoSa:  I don't know about the live version
<ThoSa> geppy: ahh sorry. i missed to tell about live version
<ThoSa> geppy: ok, thanks anyway. i will try again find info by usage of www.google.com
<geppy> ThoSa:  Good thinking. =)
<ThoSa> geppy: have a nice time. it is about 00:30 am and i will go to bed now..
<geppy> ThoSa:  haha;  enjoy!
<snoop> willcooke, i am back.........
<Broncho> IM trying to connect to my desktop through ssh but everytime I try it says access denied while trying to connect. anyone know how to fix this?
<WillCooke> snoop, good news!
<WillCooke> snoop, are you running hoary or wary btw?
<snoop> willcooke, warty
<snoop> willcooke, the first version ...warty right?
<JDahl> Broncho, do you have sshd running on the desktop?
<WillCooke> snoop, yeah,.
<snoop> willcooke, cool
<Broncho> yes
<WillCooke> snoop, right that networking thing I was talking about earlier, have you got that up?  It should show eth0
<StoffBox-Steve> can someone help me :D when someone use quakenet.. plz join #bysteve or a few min. i whant L :) / sry for spamm :D
<br-1> hello
<gino4466> pivot_root: no such file or directory
<br-1> directory
<snoop> willcooke, got it...yea it dows..
<Broncho> JDahl yes its installed
<snoop> willcooke, * does
<gino4466> sbin/init: 429: cannot open /dev/console: No such file
<gino4466> kernel panic: attempted to kill init!
<WillCooke> snoop, is there an "add" button? If so, click it.
<br-1> what it says ?
<snoop> willcooke, clicked!
<devpotato> anyone up to may shed some light on sound issues Hoary Array 6?
<devpotato> opps
<geppy> devpotato:  What's the problem?
<WillCooke> snoop, Is there a "wirless option"?
<devpotato> no sound
<devpotato> at all
<snoop> willcooke, yea
<br-1> do you know how to drive the emule soft 0.45 ????
<devpotato> tried several things
<devpotato> with no luck
<WillCooke> snooper, OK, click that!
<WillCooke> snoop, then a drop down box?
<geppy> devpotato:  First, 'sudo apt-get install aumix'
<WillCooke> snoop, click and select wlan0
<geppy> devpotato:  Make sure that your sound channels are not muted
<snoop> willcooke, got it..and i select wlan0, right?
<WillCooke> snoop, spot on
<gino4466> anyone know about my problem?
<devpotato> geppy: can i see that with alsamixer?
<snoop> willcooke, okay
<tizen> devpotato: What sound card?
<devpotato> audigy 2
<geppy> devpotato:  Yeah.
<tizen> I know that problem
<devpotato> hmmm
<Broncho> actaully now I ahve a new problem, I can login to my ssh with my desktops ip but I cant through my ip address and I do avhe port forwarding enabled
<tizen> had it on a system
<WillCooke> snoop, OK, I can't remember what comes next, what's it say?
<tizen> devpotato: Install gnome-alsamixer
<quarupt> why is it all sleppery?
<devpotato> okely dokely
<tizen> and in there, you'll have a check box with Audigy Analog or something
<snoop> willcooke, address configuration...pick automatic or manual?
<geppy> tizen:  Odd; what causes that?
<devpotato> brb
<WillCooke> snoop, use automatic
<snoop> willcooke, okay
<tizen> geppy: I dunno, but that little check box needs to be clicked or unclicked i forgot
<WillCooke> snoop, what comes next?
<tizen> i spent 2 hours on a system before i figured that out
<snoop> it says apply and continue..
<geppy> tizen:  Ah, alright. =)
<geppy> haha
<tizen> like even cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio1 didn't do anything till that option is checked on or off
<br-1> hey i can hept you
<snoop> willcooke, clicked apply..
<geppy> tizen:  Good thing you figured it out, then.
<geppy> =)
<br-1> i know very much about computers
<WillCooke> snoop, OK, I think we're there.  If you do a "iwconfig" do you see the name of your wifi network?
<tizen> geppy: hehe, my friend gave me a couple beer in exchange
<The-Ghost|afk> lo
<The-Ghost|afk> hmm
<geppy> tizen:  hahaha =)
<tizen> geppy: I get the whole 8pack if i can figure out his tv capture card problem
<tizen> lol
<The-Ghost|afk> what's wrong when it dosn't whan't to bot from hdd.
<The-Ghost|afk> ?
<geppy> tizen:  hahaha =)
<tizen> devpotato: Work?
<snoop> willcooke, no...bnut the wifi router is unplugged..
<devpotato> no dice
<tizen> seriously?
<snoop> willcooke, unconnected i mean
<WillCooke> snoop, from the mains? or the network?
<geppy> Anyone in here run Cedega?
<quarupt> wheres the produce section?
<devpotato> geppy: last attempt at making this work - i hand built a kernel
<snoop> willcooke, from the main...i am connected to the modenm now..
<The-Ghost|afk> any one?
<tizen> devpotato: Do you have any other speaker type hardware on your computer?
<tizen> devpotato: do a ls -l /dev/audio*
<Kirsch> is there a way to upgrade to Gnome 2.8.3?
<tizen> and see what's there
<devpotato> tizen: nope
<devpotato> tizen: hold please :)
<tizen> did you see that Analog option checkbox in the bottom?
<WillCooke> snoop, as long as the A.P is powered up you should be ok
<gino4466> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.10-686-smp/modules.dep
<devpotato> tizen: no device
<gino4466> :(
<quarupt> Kirsch, why not go all the way to 2.10?
<devpotato> tizen: but xmms looks like its playing
<tizen> devpotato: hmm, does a lsmod show any emu10k1 ?
<br-1> where are you from gino4466 ???????
<devpotato> yes
<gino4466> NJ
<gino4466> why?
<br-1> i am from argentina
<quarupt> damn wino's
<snoop> willcooke, okay...do i unplug the cable and put it into wifi router, and then plug in the router?
<gino4466> okay...
<geppy> devpotato:  heh
<devpotato> geppy: yes indeedy
<br-1> i it is nice there
<Kirsch> quarupt: ?
<WillCooke> snoop, just ensure the A.P. is powered up
<snoop> willcooke, yup it is...
<The-Ghost|afk> nobody knows?
<devpotato> geppy/tizen - lsmod shows emu10k1_gp and snd_emu10k1
<quarupt> Kirsch, you know anthing about wino-dev?
<devpotato> geppy/tizen - fwiw this worked (kinda) under warty
<WillCooke> snoop, Hmm. I would expect an "iwconfig" to show you the wifi network name, unless.....
* geppy has never touched an Audigy =/
<Nekohayo> has someone tested (successfully) readahead in hoary? The package is in synaptic, but I didn't find a how-to
<br-1> sorry about my engish
<tizen> devpotato: do you have any results with ls -la /dev/dsp*
<Kirsch> quarupt: nope
<Xappe> oohoh, soon I hopfully have two Hoary comps in this room :) 30% left of install
<WillCooke> snoop, do you have WEP enabled, or ESSID disabled at all?
<devpotato> tizen: nope
<br-1> i am argentino
<tizen> devpotato: try a sudo ./.MAKEDEV in /dev
<tizen> other than that, i'd have to say it's a kernel issue
<snoop> willcooke, wep is enabled..
<br-1> it is summer in Nj gino 4466
<br-1> no ????????
<WillCooke> snoop, Ah, that will probably be why.
<The-Ghost|afk> okay.. get ubuntu isntald on my server but it dosn't bot..
<snoop> willcooke, at iwconfig i see the wlan0 but not the name if the network..
<esher> ( Sensors ) Temperature [ CPU: No Sensor found | System: No Sensor found ]  <- what package i need for linux to dislplay this (xlack script for xchat)
<br-1> come gino
<devpotato> tizen: done
<br-1> come on gino 4466
<WillCooke> snoop, do you know the hex value of your wep key?
<gino4466> it's almost spring
<tizen> devpotato: any new /dev/dsp* or /dev/audio* ?
<devpotato> tizen: nope
<snoop> willcooke, no idea
<br-1> ahhhh
<WillCooke> snoop, do you know the "password" wep key?
<br-1> do you have the messenger ????????
<tizen> devpotato: i dunno, sudo modprobe emu10k1 is about all i can think of trying
<devpotato> ok
<tizen> see if anything changes
<WillCooke> snoop, the text you used to set the wep key?
<devpotato> tizen: thanks
<snoop> willcooke, no...i know the password...
<devpotato> tizen: will give that try (again)
<tizen> but with the default kernel that check box was the problem
<gino4466> no
<snoop> willcooke, the text?....no idea..
<br-1> i give you ????????
<tizen> devpotato: i had read about it in a fedora msg board
<dstevens> Hi all, does ubuntu have a root check kit ?
<tizen> so, i don't know if it's a 2.6.x thing
<br-1> it is the 7.000.642
<tizen> dstevens: chkrootkit is in synaptic
<WillCooke> snoop, go here -> http://www.csgnetwork.com/wepgeneratorcalc.html
<br-1> for windows 98, me, xp
<gino4466> can anyone help me with this kernel panic i'm getting? i thought it was because the module that my SATA drive needs wasn't being loaded, but i still can't get it to work
<gino4466> i'm running ubuntu...obviously
<devpotato> tizen: my last try at making this work (which is what i'm currently running) is a handbuilt kernel with the emu10k1 built in
<dstevens> tizen, ok cheers.
<devpotato> tizen: so no module
<WillCooke> snoop, scroll down to the "Custom WEP Key (all legal ASCII characters accepted)" section
<br-1> ohh
<devpotato> gar
<snoop> willcooke, okay
<tizen> devpotato: Ah, makes sence... I dunno... Drop back to the old kernel and try that checkbox
<tizen> maybe your custom kernel thing is broken somehow
<WillCooke> snoop, type your password in to the "manual" box
<geppy> When are nvidia drivers going to come out for 2.6.11?
<br-1> gino 4466, do you have the driver
<WillCooke> snoop, and hit "calculate custom key"
<geppy> Running 2.6.11 for copy-protection issues doesn't do much good if you don't have GLX. =/
<devpotato> tizen: thanks
<devpotato> will keep banging on it
<tizen> devpotato: Yeah, I'm on my way out... That's what I had to do to get it to work on that other system... Good luck
<snoop> willcooke, okay
<tizen> geppy: When he comes back, let him know i'm gone if he asks.
<tizen> if you're still here
<geppy> tizen:  Will do.
<WillCooke> snoop, at the bottom you'll see a HEX key, copy this to the clipboard (ctrl-c)
<snoop> 6a6f736570687334 okay
<WillCooke> snoop, oops.  Don't tell everyone your password!
<snoop> yea...i will change it..
<snoop> forgot i had it in my ctrl c
<WillCooke> snoop, :) Right... do this..
<socomm> Pffff, not l337 enough.
* gino4466 's kernel is panicking like a japanese schoolgirl without a cell phone
<WillCooke> snoop, sudo iwconfig wlan0 <your essid name> <that hex key>
<windows-farhan> i so want to install ubuntu.. lol
<windows-farhan> it sounds so nifty...
<br-1> hola estadounidenses putos
<socomm> I so want to install Microsoft Windows ... lol
<windows-farhan> lol
<Kennyjb402> lol
<socomm> It souns like a masochist wet dream.
<snoop> willcooke, says unrecognized..
<windows-farhan> i have a linux box so ..to diskingwish myself
* geppy is probably about to crash his box
<xybrie> i dot have the original windows
<drspin> anyone wanna help me with a sound problem real quick?
<xybrie> bill gates ass old
<WillCooke> snoop, join #snoop
<windows-farhan> hmm
<The-Ghost|afk> hmm
<goldfish> hmm
<xybrie> the real quick is a shitt
<The-Ghost|afk> any one whant to help?
<The-Ghost|afk> ore can help
<The-Ghost|afk> ?
<windows-farhan> i do thing hoarry has speakup support. at least it should
<windows-farhan> think
<windows-farhan> cause its in the univese package list
<windows-farhan> universe
<socomm> Why is speakup a must have?
<drspin> I just want to know what I should dpkg-reconfigure after I modprobe my sound drivers...
<socomm> I need to know.
<windows-farhan> i'm blind need speakup to install
<stuNNed> how can i tell if my rythmbox is using xine or gstreamer?
<esher> how can i load a module (i2c) that is compiled bei "m", but i dont know the real name of it .. i see it only in my .config
<windows-farhan> i'm currently using debian
<windows-farhan> and am debating on wasting a cd on ubuntu that may not work
<xybrie> where are you from socomm ?????
<drspin> OR I would like to know why I'm only getting sound out of one side and static out of the other?
<HrdwrBoB> wasting a CD?
<windows-farhan> ye
<HrdwrBoB> you mean less than 50c worth of CD
<HrdwrBoB> wow
<schweeb> stuNNed: in the about dialogue, I believe
<socomm> xybrie: sri lanka.
<drspin> windows-farhan: you can also order one off of the website...but I think it's Hoary only
<xybrie> where is that ???
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB: hi! how to tell if my rhythmbox is using gst or xine?
<xybrie> i am from argentina
<windows-farhan> the reason why is before i do this. i need to get speakup support it in there or
<windows-farhan> something
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: it uses gstreamer
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB: aha! thanks :D
<socomm> Doesn't Ubuntu have that "We'll send you a CD, so you don't have to waste on" thingamajig going?
<windows-farhan> i mean i see it in the package list so it is included on the cd?
<windows-farhan> i downloaded the iso
<schweeb> socomm: yes
<schweeb> but it takes a while to ship
<windows-farhan> if craps in the package list is it  on the cd?
<windows-farhan> its a 2.4 kurrnel
<windows-farhan> speak up is
<gino4466> anyone...please...kernel panics up the ass..please help
<schweeb> windows-farhan: if speakup is in universe, it is not on the CD
<windows-farhan> i tried to get the livecd of that gnome enabled..oh
<schweeb> windows-farhan: which distro are you currently running?
<windows-farhan> the livecd of with gnopernicus
<The-Ghost|afk> hmm what to do when the cd whan't to bot?
<The-Ghost|afk> ops the computer.
<windows-farhan> debian
<The-Ghost|afk> whant's to bot
<The-Ghost|afk> after instaling Ubuntu on it
<The-Ghost|afk> ?
<windows-farhan> take the cd out/
<windows-farhan> ?
<The-Ghost|afk> i did take the cd out.
<schweeb> windows-farhan: which branch? stable/testing/unstable ?
<The-Ghost|afk> get msg no cd etc..
<windows-farhan> unstable
<The-Ghost|afk> no bot etc.
<windows-farhan> well put the cd bag in
<windows-farhan> back
<The-Ghost|afk> ye then it will start instaling agein
<windows-farhan> put it in when the messag apers
<schweeb> windows-farhan: you could conceivably dist-upgrade to ubuntu
<windows-farhan> message appears
<windows-farhan> really
<windows-farhan> how?
<The-Ghost|afk> it's in
<schweeb> windows-farhan: although the results may not be perfect
<windows-farhan> oh..
<windows-farhan> how anyway?
<schweeb> same way you dist-upgraded to unstable
<schweeb> add the ubuntu sources, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<windows-farhan> interesting...
<windows-farhan> i don'tno
<schweeb> or
<schweeb> another option
<schweeb> use debootstrap
<windows-farhan> wait
<gino4466> that sounds like learning spanish by having a spaniard yell at you for an hour
<windows-farhan> can't someone just compile an iso with speakup 2.4 in it right quik?
<gino4466> but that's just me :-P
<windows-farhan> quck?
<windows-farhan> quick?
<The-Ghost|afk> windows-farhan same msg.
<The-Ghost|afk> ops start screan
<The-Ghost|afk> ubuntu
<windows-farhan> wierd
<schweeb> I've not used speakup ever, nor do I know any details about it
<windows-farhan> its just a patch. lol
<windows-farhan> http://linux-speakup.org
<windows-farhan> all i want is an iso at the boot prompt i can type speakup speakup_synth=keyword
<windows-farhan> and it will start talkin
<hou5ton> in Synaptic I don't see a package named Gimp-Print???  I thought there was supposed to be a package named that, so I could print photos from Gimp???
<windows-farhan> cause i have an external speech device
<windows-farhan> if someone made an iso like that. it would b nice. lol
<schweeb> you could invest some time and figure it out yourself, heh
<windows-farhan> or incorperate a 2.6 to speakup .lol i'm to busy for that
<Xappe> array 6 install on my ibook g3, so far so good :) now i'm waiting for the packages configuration
<windows-farhan> hmm
<joshua> Hey.  I need to install xp on my other hdd realy quick.  And since it installs it's bootloader w/o prompting, I need to know.  How would I go about installing the grub boot loader without completely reinstalling ubuntu?
<Lightstar> How do i get the sound working?
<zenrox> joshua,  thare is a way (i dont know how) but have hope
<joshua> Heheh, thanks zenrox. :)
<Blissex> Lightstar: starting from scratch?
<Quest-Master> joshua: I've done it before
<R0bNyc> Anyone has the mplayer-plugins?
<schweeb> joshua: your choices are boot from knoppix, or boot from a linux installer cd
<Quest-Master> joshua: It is quite easy. Follow the instructions on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<mrproper> Does anyone know why the dbus version in Horay is so old?
<joshua> Thanks, Quest-Master
<schweeb> joshua: then run grub-install again
<Quest-Master> schweeb: There's an even easier way at UbuntuGuide
<Quest-Master> schweeb: Not needed
<Quest-Master> R0Nyc: Yeah.. they can be installed through: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<R0bNyc> Quest-Master, thanks
<R0bNyc> firefox?
<schweeb> Quest-Master: ... that does the same thing, I just said, in different words...
<schweeb> boot from a linux installer cd... run the grub shell, manually install
<Xappe> hmm, so...what's the HorizSync and VertRefresh on an ibook g3?
<Lightstar> How can i get sound in ubuntu? Gnome doesn't find my soundcard where are the preferences for the sound card?
<SlipAway172> why is ubuntu is so popular in www.distrowatch.com with 1800 hits per day
<zenrox> Lightstar,  look in the sound and video for volume controle
<zenrox> SlipAway172,  its casue of the couminty it created
<zenrox> SlipAway172,  i like it casue of the help i receved using it ( and i have bine using linux for 4 years)
<SlipAway172> but it isnt well settled
<SlipAway172> only one release
<Lightstar> zenrox, gnome doesn't find any mixers..
<rape> hello
<zenrox> SlipAway172, and a new releace in may
<zenrox> Lightstar,  you have a isa sound card??
<SlipAway172> when like mandrake or suse ( very good OS) have released about 10+
<zenrox> SlipAway172,  ya but ubuntu is going for 1 releace every 6 months
<Lightstar> zenrox, i have ESS card
<zenrox> SlipAway172, have you read the forums
<zenrox> Lightstar,  is that and isa card
<fsc_> i got some very odd error/msgs from updating to hoary.
<zenrox> SlipAway172, or the wiki
<Lightstar> zenrox, i don't know think so
<fsc_> can i paste them here for someone to tell me what went wrong?
<zenrox> Lightstar,  white slot or a blake slot that its pluged in to
<Lightstar> white
<zenrox> ok then is pci and pnp
<zenrox> Lightstar,  do a sudo modprobe sb
<zenrox> then try to play a sound
<Lightstar> zenrox, ok.. i shall try.. see if that works.. hope so =)
<zenrox> ok
<LinuxJones> fsc, paste in pastebin.ca then post th link
<geppy> giard: If you're here, tizen left.
<fsc_> http://pastebin.ca/7048
<aschart> im running the live CD but my resolution is 640X480 and my printers dont work. Is that cause im just running off the CD?
<fsc_> and after that it stops, i dont know if it means its finished. I just installed linux for the first time.
<pipeline> aschart: Printer configuration in linux is hell in any case.
<pipeline> aschart: The 640x480 thing is probably easier to resolve.
<Lightstar> zenrox, hey it worked! Thx =)
<zenrox> Lightstar,  now we need to do more
<zenrox> Lightstar,  so hold on and dont reboot
<Lightstar> zenrox, ok..
<aschart> ok thanks. any suggestions?
<LinuxJones> fsc, try apt-get upgrade again
<fsc_> that means doing it from top_
<fsc_> ?
<zenrox> Lightstar,  you need to do a sudo gedit /etc/modules and add the line at the bottem sb and thats it save the file and it will work after a reboot as well
<fsc_> because if it is, ill do it tomorrow
<pipeline> aschart: Read the torrents of documentation.  BSD-style printing supports hardly any printers.  CUPS is hell to setup.  Most printers aren't even supported under linux.
<pipeline> aschart: The graphics thing will probably prove trivial, don't even worry about it.  If you know what your graphics card is and you know what the maximum resolution / refresh rate of your monitor is, you should be fine.
<LinuxJones> fsc, no just type it again in console
<zenrox> but pipeline  who need to print
<fsc_> done
<fsc_> LinuxJones, no error messages.
<pipeline> zenrox: I need to print all the time.  But I own a sane and reasonable PCL-capable printer that doesn't require "drivers"
<aschart> pipeline: oh that sucks. it has my printer in the setup list so i just assumed it should work lol
<pipeline> aschart: Say lol to me again and I'll just ignore you.
<Lightstar> zenrox, thanks for the help!
<LinuxJones> fsc, good that happens sometimes
<zenrox> pipeline,  ya thats good but my printer works but networken it with smb/ and or the cups protical is a pain
<fsc_> so it is compatible now_
<LinuxJones> fsc, looks that way
<pipeline> zenrox: CUPS is a pain in the ass.  Windows supports lpd printers.  My home network looks like 1989.
<l00p> Is Brian Cairns here?
<fsc_> alright, great, i am gonna hop into bed now. Thanks for the quick walk through!
<aschart> dang dude my bad, too much aol
<zenrox> pipeline,  join the club  but at least thay like to talk to each other and one like to send me my x packets so i can run a progam on it and save my ram and have it displayed on this one
<LinuxJones> all of my Gnome icons have disappeared from the menus, also the keyboard only prints 1 character if I hold down any key... :(
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  restart the xserv
<zenrox> alt+ctrl+backspace
<l00p> Is there a gnome wireless applet?
<zenrox> l00p,  yes
<LinuxJones> zenrox, yeah I am upgrading right now will do in :30 secs
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  then thats all you need to ho
<zenrox> ho=do
<LinuxJones> zenrox, I thought you called me ho there for a second :P
<l00p> Zenrox, How do I install it?
<theine> Hi, are there any bluetooth user space applications in main?
<LinuxJones> zenrox, same problem wth is going on :(
<milez> hello.
<phosphorgreen> does anyone know when the new look ubuntu website from the competition is going live?
<phosphorgreen> the current layout is poo
<jordanau> hey phosphor green you helped we with my wireless yesterday, i got it set up thanks
<jdub> phosphorgreen: possibly for hoary release.
<Xappe> hmm, feels like the ibook gets really warm when running Hoary...what could I do about this?
<Xappe> I hear no fans starting whatsoever
<SneakyMonkey> hello I was wondering if someone could help me out with a problem with my install?
<SneakyMonkey> of Ubuntu
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  whats going one give more info
<airox> Offcourse.
<SneakyMonkey> I have installed Ubuntu on a Pentium 200mhz cpu
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  ya
<airox> Go on :)
<SneakyMonkey> the install went fine but once I tried to boot I would come to the LInux screen
<GhostFreeman> Anyone have any XMMS .EQF presets?
<SneakyMonkey> it would what I think is try and load the GNOME login screen
<SneakyMonkey> and the monitor goes black
<airox> Ai...
<airox> SneakyMonkey: How long did you waited ?
<SneakyMonkey> about 4 minutes
<SneakyMonkey> I have a feeling it is something to do with the graphics card
<SneakyMonkey> but I was hoping I might get some help here too
<airox> Could be, the computer itself isn't very fast to...
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  how much ram
<SneakyMonkey> 128
<zenrox> hmm it can
<zenrox> whats the gfx card
<SneakyMonkey> well a 256 stick just it only registers as 128
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  thats cause the mobo only supports 128
<SneakyMonkey> let me go see
<SneakyMonkey> yeah I relized that
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> i bet it ran 95 just fine
<zenrox> lol
<SneakyMonkey> S3 Trio 64v
<SneakyMonkey> well 98 :p
<rever> Can someone give me a hand. I just installed Ubuntu to my system but am unable to boot into a gui.
<rever> My video card is an Nvidia 6600GT
<rever> on agp
<SneakyMonkey> go to the fourms and you should find an answer
<drspin> I think I may put windows XP back on this machine and go back to doing graphic design for a living :/
<drspin> still have my Ubuntu on my other system ;)
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  you might have to install the nvidia drivers?? dont think so might be a config error with montor and/or gfx card
<zenrox> and i dont know about a s3 trio
<SneakyMonkey> well that is what the chipset says on the card
<zenrox> rever,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for nvidia driver setup
<SneakyMonkey> I believe it is before the days of nvidia
<milez> um
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  thats what i was thinking
<rever> zenrox, Ok Thanks
<zenrox> too
<SneakyMonkey> I know I have Slackware 10.0 on another system that has a not so powerful card and that runs GNOME 2.6 fine
<SneakyMonkey> I could swap cards
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  if you can give it a shot
<zenrox> then go tharu the install agine
<SneakyMonkey> would there be any problem with just trying to boot with the new card in
<SneakyMonkey> and hoping Linux sees the difference in the boot process
<airox> 'hoping' :)
<SneakyMonkey> well I had to take a CD ROM out of an other computer just to install it
<airox> hehe
<airox> It's worth it ;)
<SneakyMonkey> as you can probably tell the 200mhz machine has a lot of failing hardware
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  youd have ot reconfigure  ubuntu
<sleeper> hi
<zenrox> it be easer to just reinstall
<airox> hi sleeper
<sleeper> i need some help please
<SneakyMonkey> curses
<zenrox> at this point SneakyMonkey
<sleeper> ti uninstall 1 program manually
<airox> sleeper: Go right ahead.
<airox> You lost me already.
<sleeper> sudo apt-get ..................
<sleeper> ?
<SneakyMonkey> well thank you for the help
<sleeper> i ned remove mldonkey
<airox> sleeper: You want to delete software ?
<sleeper> yes
<zenrox> SneakyMonkey,  you know whare to look
<SneakyMonkey> I shall try these things and see if there are any improments
<SneakyMonkey> I love IRC
<airox> sleeper: Did you installed it with apt-get ?
<sleeper> yes
<airox> (or from a debian package)
<jesuel> 200mhz...sllllow
<airox> Do you want to delete the configyration files also ?
<sleeper> with apt-get install
<airox> configuration ...
<sleeper> yes
<sleeper> y want remove all
<mdke_laptop> does anyone know if the wiki's can have multiple parents?
<airox> apt-get --purge remove mldonkey
<sleeper> mmmmm
<sleeper> airox:it dont work
<airox> sleeper: sudo apt-get --purge remove mldonkey
<sleeper> airox: dont work
<sleeper> dont find
<airox> Don't find what ?
<sleeper> mldonkey
<sleeper> airox: mldonkey
<airox> sleeper: Then you have to get the name of the package.
<sleeper> but it is here
<airox> man apt-cache;
<Xappe> hmm. my ibook runs quite hot when running ubuntu (Hoary). is this a known issue that can be fixed?
<sleeper> dont exist entry
<sleeper> airox
<airox> it is there sleeper
<sleeper> mmmmmmmmmm
<airox> Otherwise I can't help you further without me doing all the things.
<sleeper> dont work
<airox> Otherwise you will return a few days later and ask another question that can be looked up.
<airox> sleeper: man man
<dmallery> hi...  could someone please help me with a warty install hang?
<sleeper> sorry but my english is very bad
<airox> sleeper: sorry, gtg now
<sleeper> gtg?
<goldfish> got to go
<airox> got to go, i have to sleep..
<sleeper> ammm
<sleeper> ok
<sleeper> bye
<airox> bye and good luck sleeper
<sleeper> thx
<dmallery> hi...  could someone please help me with a warty install hang?
<airox> dmallery: Yes.
<dmallery> hi on a supermicro 370de6 mobo (2x p3 1k) at the reboot in install it gets to "starting hotplug subsystem" hits the disk a few times and sits there forever.  i added noapic to the boot line. that removed the MP_BIOS error. i have tried every permutation of acpi=off and  noacpi... no joy.
<airox> Just ask, there are enough people to answer.
<airox> dmallery: pci=noapci you mean ?
<dmallery> perhaps that\s it?
<airox> :)
<airox> try it.
<dmallery> i go and try it now thanks!!
<airox> good luck to you to!
<airox> 3 hours of sleep... *ouch*
<airox> well bye folks!
<blizah> ubuntu come w/ an ftp client?
<blizah> ...just use firefox?
<NateDood> hi!
<Blissex> blizah: there are _lots_ of FTP clients. But Firefox is not too bad, especially for download-only FTP.
<blizah> hrm ive typed in the ip to an ftp and nothing is happening (in firefox
<blizah> ill make sure its correct
<blizah> ftp://(ip address)             that how i type it?
<blizah> its a friends ftp...
<Quest-Master> Nautilus is perfectly fine for most FTP stuff
<Blissex> blizah: do you need to specify user/pass?
<Blissex> blizah: but yes, ftp://IPADDR/ should work.
<shekhar> hello anyone here familiar with ubuntu for powerpc? just installed on my pb g4 and encountered problems...
<Blissex> blizah: but also try 'lftp'/'ncftp' (command line), 'gmc'/'nautilus', and 'gftp'.
<blizah> yea ive found gftp
<blizah> tnx agian
<dmallery> airox: no joy on the hotplug hang...
<Aron> hey all
<Aron> I'm having funny problems with Firefox, does anyone else get random deadlocks/terminations when you type letters in?
<Aron> It's a certain letter, pseudorandomly picked every time...today it's 'g' :P
<Aron> how the HELL do I fix this?
<Aron> Anyone here?
<Quest-Master> Aron: Wow
<Aron> and it just took most of GNOME with it
<Quest-Master> Aron: That is really weird
<Aron> this is getting screwy
<Quest-Master> Are you on Warty?
<Aron> Yeah
<Aron> Upgrade time?
<Quest-Master> Wow
<Quest-Master> That's even weirder
<rever> Ok I am trying to follow the instructions on the website but I can't use apt. I can do everything on the net using ip but my DNS does not work. Although they are setup right in the resolv.conf
<Quest-Master> Aron: Try upgrading to Hoary
<Aron> ok...now how do I go about doing that and keeping what I've got on here?
<Aron> I assume a core upgrade is possible.
* Aron is still new to most of this
<`shane> what's the switch to kill a terminal after running a program from it?
<Aron> yup, my window panel just died a horrible death
<Aron> somebody help me out, lol...this thing is getting nuts @_@
<mikep> Aron: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aron> and I'll keep my stuff?
<mikep> i did not loose anything
<NateDood> Can someone please make a recommendation about what program to use in Ubuntu to play DVD's??
<`shane> VLC
<Aron> I'm gonna restart and clear this bloody thing before I upgrade
<Aron> trying to upgrade a system currently in the process of self-destruction doesn't sound safe
<Aron> brb
<dmallery> hi...  could someone please help me with a warty install hang?
<`shane> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12988&highlight=xine
<`shane> VLC howto
<`shane> fixed me right up with DVDs
<knucks> Can someone please help me set up my printer?
<knucks> Please
<NateDood> thanks for the feedback shane:
<Coily> does anyone know how to test my router for snmp capability?
<Coily> i forgot the command for doing such
<f3> if i put in in (hd0,0) in the gurb setup that would put it on partiton 1 right, not the mbr?
<Aron> ok, I'm back...so it's sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<knucks> Who can help me set up my printer?
<mikep> Aron: yes
<Aron> upgrading
<Aron> it gave me a pair of 404s but it's going...
<Aron> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main login 1:4.0.3-28.5ubuntu6.1  [480kB] 
<Aron> Err http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main vim-common 1:6.3-025+1ubuntu2 .1
<Aron>   404 Not Found
<Aron> Err http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main vim 1:6.3-025+1ubuntu2.1
<Aron>   404 Not Found
<Aron> but I think it downloaded after that.
<knucks> Please, someone. ineed to get my printer working
<Aron> Knucks: What kind of printer, and what's it doing?
<knucks> epson c64
<knucks> ubuntu recognizes it
<Aron> I'm running a C82, same driver :)
<knucks> and i have the drives for it
<Aron> 1 sec
<Aron> you're SURE?
<Aron> oookie...anyone?
<knucks> but it wont show up after i add it
<Aron> is it on when you try to add it?
<knucks> yeah
<mikep> Aron: http://ubuntuguide.org/ will answer alot of questions.
<knucks> it doesnt give me an error or anything
<knucks> just wont show up after i click add
<Aron> assuming my browser doesn't total my system again lol
<knucks> aron: u running hoary or warty?
<hayden> hi people
<goldfish> hi
<mikep> Aron: also use "apt-get update and apt-get upgrade" daily.
<knucks> Aron..?
<knucks> please...
<Aron> mikep: Thanks, and I'm currently on Warty, upgrading now
<knucks> wow its like no one hears me
<mikep> Aron: Yes Sir
<mikep> knucks: I'm having trouble with my printer also or I would help you
<knucks> well ARon has his working
<knucks> but hes on warty
<knucks> mine used to work on warty
<knucks> and thne i upgraded and it no longer works
<Aron> oh dear
<hayden> i'm trying to play  dvd with gxine ive installed the files from RestrictedFormats but it still says this Read error from: /dev/dvd
<Aron> ok, my upgrades are failing
<Zotnix> hayden, how many hard drives do you have?
<hayden> 1
<Aron> I figured I had to do a normal upgrade before a dist-upgrade after the dist-upgrade didn't work...
<Zotnix> hayden, try /dev/hdb
<Zotnix> In the preferences I believe you can change it.
<Aron> but I still get this Ign http://userpages.umbc.edu ./ Release
<Aron> Fetched 93.3kB in 10s (8578B/s)
<Aron> Failed to fetch http://userpages.umbc.edu/~fu1/debian/./Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Aron> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Aron> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Aron> that's when I do apt-get update
<crypticreign> what happened to the great mouse cursours ?
<crypticreign> i have ugly X ones now
<Aron> I killed it with fire. :P
<hayden> crypticreign, did u upgrade to hoary?
<Burgundavia> crypticreign: a bug upstream
<crypticreign> hayden: yeah
<hayden> yeah that happened to me
<crypticreign> hayden: i just installed array 6
<crypticreign> fresh install
<hayden> there was a good howto in the ubuntu forums, but i've lost the link
<hayden> on how to get the cursors
<hayden> back
<crypticreign> hmm
<crypticreign> ill try to search
<hayden> Zotnix, it still gives an error read error from /dev/hdb
<cocol> u need gcursors
<cocol> apt it
<hayden> it can be done without gCursor
<cocol> how? hayden
<hayden> i saw it on a ubuntuforum link
<Woodwizzle> Anyone able to get beagle installed under hoary?
<knucks> I got my printer working :D
<Aron> nice, how?
<knucks> i just put a different driver..
<knucks> and it showed up in printers..
<knucks> but then i switched back to the right driver..
<knucks> seems to work
<Aron> hmm
<knucks> its not identifying as the epson c64 but it works
<Aron> cool
<rever1> can someone help me I am following the nvidia instructs on the Ubuntu website. It says to do apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-1686 but when I do that I get package cannot be found
<rever1> Ho can I install my kernel source to install the drivers for my kernel card.
<hayden> Zotnix, i got my dvd working with /dev/hdc on /dev/hdb lol
<knucks> rever1 = are u sure ur repositories are all right?
<billytwowilly> PL-2303 ttyUSB0: pl2303_open - failed submitting interrupt urb, error -28
<billytwowilly> how would I fix that ^
<rever1> knucks, I commented out all from the default config and did an apt-get update no issues
<knucks> did you do #3 on that guide?
<hayden> what is a good cd burning program that i can apt-get?
<knucks> k3b
<blizah> is usr/bin/ where a bunch of programs are kept
<blizah> like the launch part of the programs?
<goldfish> i think it is
<goldfish> from what i have seen but i is a n00b :)
<macewan> which firefox
<macewan> which gedit
<hayden> i dun wanna install kde though
<macewan> yup /usr/bin
<Aron> k, doing a distro upgrade now...and I do need a bail-out setting up firefox 1.0 after. 0.93 is so buggy...
<goldfish> hayden: i think grip is the name of one i used
<blizah> so does /usr/bin contain every program?
<goldfish> blizah: nope
<hayden> grip only rips cds doesnt it goldfish
<goldfish> blizah: for example azureus goes to /opt/azureus/
<goldfish> hayden: ah right, u looking for dvd ...
<goldfish> sorry
<blizah> ah
<hayden> goldfish, nah im looking for burning software now
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> lol
<blizah> does azureus come installed on ubuntu?  or is in synaptic?
<Burgundavia> blizah: programs are in /sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin
<rever1> knucks, there was no #3 on this guide
<blizah> k tnx
<goldfish> blizah: synaptic, instuctions are on ubuntuguide.org
<Burgundavia> blizah: /sbin - stuff to get system running
<knucks> rever1: look on the how-to guide on ubuntuforus
<blizah> ah neat its very orginized
<Burgundavia> blizah: /bin stuff that is need day to day
<Burgundavia> blizah: /usr/sbin stuff that sysadmins need but not for the running of the system (apache, etc.)
<Burgundavia> blizah: /usr/bin -- everything else
<blizah> wow cool
<blizah> any idea where i would find the icon that appears when i open gftp...for a launcher icon?
<blizah> ive done a whereis gftp and looked everywhere that shows up
<blizah> found it
<blizah> ..
<blizah> hehe now i got another question :D
<woodwizzle> I can't find the SVG icon themes in synaptic for Hoary. Are they there?
<blizah> whats the diff. between a *.png icon and an *.xpm icon?
<goldfish> different formats
<goldfish> well, thats obvious
<goldfish> hehe
<blizah> when i see two icons that are the same but the diff. file types looks like png is bigger and better attention to detail
<GhostFreeman> How can I tell if I install the ATI Drivers on my Kernel?
<GhostFreeman> isnt there a terminal command
<blizah> erm theres one to access the control pannel
<blizah> ati control pannel
<blizah> /usr/bin/X11/fireglcontrol
<f3> if grub comes up when i boot it means i put it in the mbr?
<blizah> thast what i got from installing fglrx  --the ati stuff in ubuntu
<GhostFreeman> Does there have to be a fireglcontrol directory for the drivers to work or what
<Quest-Master> ahahahaha,
<GhostFreeman> I think I screwed up the install
<jesuel> ahh finally got xine working ;p
<hayden> where is the kernel source code located in ubuntu warty
<blizah> ghostfreeman open up synaptic package manager and search for fglrx
<Aron> ok...I did apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Aron> and Firefox just blew up
<blizah> i apt-get installed fglrs-control, and fglrs-driver
<blizah> heh
<Aron> help?
<GhostFreeman> ok
<blizah> they arent the newest ati drivers but they are ati drivers
<GhostFreeman> I see fglrx-driver checked off
<blizah> i guess you dont have to do control one if you dont need it
<GhostFreeman> now installing fglrx-control and fglrx-driver-dev
<blizah> mostly for dual display
<blizah> dont need the dev one
<Aron> Anyone? Typing random letters STILL kills Mozilla.
<blizah> well dont think
<blizah> im a n00b
<GhostFreeman> ok I installed it anyways
<Aron> ack, Firefox. :P
<GhostFreeman> I want to see if I can run Doom 3 as good as I can in Windows :)
<blizah> aron i would help...but im a n00b
<blizah> ghost you have cedega?
<GhostFreeman> No
<blizah> might need it for doom 3
<GhostFreeman> ok
<blizah> not sure...
<jesuel> doom3 has a native unix binary
<GhostFreeman> I'd like to stay away from emulators to be honest
<crypticreign> hayden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16475&highlight=cursor
<jesuel> it should be on the last cd
<blizah> ah what jesul said
<blizah> neat
<jesuel> This is just what i heard of course :)
<GhostFreeman> I have Doom 3, but im going to try the Demo for performance purposes
<jesuel> GhostFreeman, what graphics card?
<GhostFreeman> 9800XT
<jesuel> it will be faster than windows most likely
<GhostFreeman> Ran Doom 3 in Windows at High settings
<hayden> crypticreign, hmm
<hardkase_> hey allim having some trouble with my multimedia
<blizah> i wasnt too happy with doom 3
<jesuel> I prefer q3
<jesuel> :)
<hardkase_> it says its playing my mp3s, but doesn't make any sound
<hardkase_> what could be wrong ?
<hardkase_> hl2 owns doom3
<blizah> havent gotten a chance to play hl2 yet
<hayden> no i think id owns doom3
<blizah> hehe
<jesuel> HardKase, Ive not played hl2 *yet*
<hardkase_> jesuel - i wish i was you, so i can play it for the first time again :)
<crypticreign> hayden: doesnt seem to work
<GhostFreeman> HL2 was the shaznet
<jesuel> Ill be installing hl2 tomorrow most likely. As long as it installs into my cedega installation
<hayden> crypticreign, yea i didn't think it would
<GhostFreeman> but its full of bugs...and Steam...steam...lol
<bored2k> hl2 owns mario1 and any other thing around .
<jesuel> yes, steam
<hardkase_> steam is ok, once your installed lol
<goldfish> cs:source!!!!
<macewan> whereis the OpenOffice.org splash image stored?
<macewan> anyone
<bored2k> Steam is cool as long as u pay for it .. luckily, a friend gave me his account :D
<jesuel> yeah cedega supposedly supports hl2
<jesuel> and i have a pay account to cedega so. :)
<crypticreign> hayden: i installed gcursor which lists that cursor theme, i can select it. but now sure how to set it
<GhostFreeman> Cedega does support HL2
<Aron> ut2004 owns both anyway
<GhostFreeman> but its nowhere near as nice as running it in Windows
<bored2k> a friend gmailed me cedega 4.2 .deb :D ...4 free :)
<jesuel> bored2k, die. I want hl2, I just dont want to pay 50 bucks for it
<jesuel> bored2k, 4.3 is out
<bored2k> jesuel i didnt know, ill try to get it ASAP
<jesuel> :)
<jesuel> just was released recently
<jesuel> GhostFreeman, I dont wish to run windows :)
<crypticreign> hayden: actually, it worked
<jesuel> GhostFreeman, Ill deal with emulation if i can avoid windows :)
<bored2k> jesuel, for those not wanting to pay, there is always http://cs.rin.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=10
<Aron> question: how do I know I successfully upgraded to Hoary? Also, Steam is evil...
<bored2k> I only use cedega for Counter-Strike, so Steam/Cedega 4.2 have been working grateful so phar
<hardkase_> hey
<jesuel> bored2k, those servers you can play a non-legit hl2 on eh?
<regeya> hm.
<hardkase_> i can play mp3s
<regeya> so can I (and am)
<hardkase_> ok
<tizen> Myself, i prefer to listen to real coding music... cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp for me
<bored2k> jesuel we used to, but after hl2 Gabe Newell got bitchy and is doing the impossible to not allow it
<hardkase_> i try to play xvids and i cant get a picture
<blizah> bored2k does your microphone work in cs?
<blizah> i cant get mine to work
<Thunderwood> wireless networking
<blizah> through cedega...
<bored2k> jesuel - they make cracks, but they get overwritten very soon... we still have NON STEAM servers made from ouselves :D:D
<Thunderwood> \\
<GhostFreeman> I'm only using Linux because I want to see what its like
<bored2k> blizah when i tried i wasnt able to, but i hadnt configured my sound properly, i have to retry on that
<GhostFreeman> and I like what I see
<blizah> hardkase i have just the link for ya :D
<GhostFreeman> ...I still don't see myself giving up Windows
* regeya raises an eyebrow
<GhostFreeman> yet
<bored2k> GFreeman thats what everyones says at first :P , unless ur geek at Redmond hell camp working on windows servers
<blizah> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<Thunderwood> configuring the wireless network card somone...anyone
<hardkase_> blizah - i likes links
<blizah> how to install mplayer...should play most files
<blizah> also there is a codec it tells you to get
<hardkase_> yeah
<hardkase_> i have mplayer installed
<blizah> go to the last page on the thread (i think its the last) and they have a link to the new
<jesuel> bored2k,  ill just either buy a copy online if i can find one on the cheap. Or ill look locally sooner or later.
<blizah> ah
<bored2k> jesuel to tell you the truth, hl2 online isn't worth the money...at ALL, unreal/quake/anything beats its online, so a cracked version is perfect -and updated
<jesuel> bored2k, well mostly i want to play cs:source
<bored2k> jesuel, on the contrary, Counter-Strike Source is worth every penny, and you can probably get a stand alone copy for far less than 50bucs
<bored2k> lol
<blizah> old normal cs >  cs source ?
<bored2k> blizah source is cs with pimped out gphx
<goldfish> hrmm...
<goldfish> old cs is full of cheats
<goldfish> on public servers anyway
<jesuel> yup
<blizah> yea
<bored2k> jesuel we have about 500 non steam cs:s servers ... so you could  just dl it
<goldfish> i like the look source
<bored2k> I still play cs 1.6 tho, anyone can play it, runs better on linux, and my crappy gamer friends dont hav good enough PCs
<goldfish> bored2k: cracked servers?
<hayden> where is the kernel source code for ubuntu found?
<wixtech_> Happy Hoary Preview Release Eve to one and all!
<blizah> bored2k you have to run cs 1.6 through cedega right?
<bored2k> blizah yeah thru cedega/steam
<bored2k> goldfish NOT cracked servers, servers that arent even in steam
<cbgb> I have just installed ubuntu and my monitor is blurring
<bored2k> goldfish we have a sh@#tload of servers, from india to arabia to texas to pto rico
<blizah> cedega = cedega/steam?
<blizah> or is there a special cedega steam edition?
<cbgb> I just see like double icons
<GregoryD> how much of a performance difference am I really going to get from going to the 386 to k7 kernel?
<bored2k> blizah you download steam from steampowered.com , then do cedega SteamInstall.exe , install it, and  u open thru the normal cedega STEAM.exe
<regeya> ok, rawk.  I couldn't get rails+sqlite going on my os x box at work, but after following the debian instructions on installing a complete ruby, it works fine on Ubuntu.  RAWK.
<wixtech_> hoary question: has anyone had luck getting totem-gst to play any video files (mov, avi,etc)?
<blizah> ah ok bored2k thats what i did...thought you might have meant that theres a special cedega for steam :D
<schweeb> wixtech_: I just  use totem-xine
<blizah> had a few weird happenings :D
<schweeb> it's a simple solution, and tends to work better for me
<wixtech_> scweeb: that's what I'm running too.
<wixtech_> schweeb:  sorry for messing up your handle.
<schweeb> no prob, common mistake
<schweeb> most people haven't figured out about tab nick completion or something :p
<wixtech_> schweeg:  it seems to me gst ought to work and that I'm doing something wrong or at least not Ubuntu by running xine.
<regeya> I use xchat-aqua at work, and just try to do tab nick completion in xchat-aqua.  I dare ya.
<blizah> woa there is a tab nick completion!! :D
<bored2k> blizah how was ur hl2 performance on *nix?
<bored2k> i dont use point2play cuz i dont have money to pay for it and i just got cedega.deb 4 free :)
<regeya> your...the word is 'your'...it's only 2 bytes extra, two extra keystrokes. :-)
<hardkase_> anyone know a way to mount cd images on your hard drive to a virtual cd/dvd drive ?
<hayden> where is the kernel source code for ubuntu found?
<hardkase_> like daemon tools ? only for linux ?
<goldfish> bored2k: how u get cedega for free?
<regeya> omg mah l33t hl g4mz0r si r0x0r ROR
<mdz> hayden: linux-source-<version>, but if you only want to compile a module, use linux-headers-<version>
<hayden> i want the directory which it is in
<mdz> it is not in a directory until you install the package
<regeya> ok i gtg but t3h hl2 si r0x0r imho lol hth
<hayden> For RedHat 6.x users these files are installed in /usr/src/linux by default
<hayden> For RedHat 7.x users these files are installed in /usr/src/linux-2.4 by default
<hayden> For Suse 7.3 users these files are installed in /usr/src/linux-2.4.10.SuSE by default
<hayden> Directory containing linux kernel source code [] 
<blizah> bored2k im talking about old cs
<hardkase_> i like cs
<bored2k> goldfish I got it off the net / uploaded it to my Gmail account ; cedega is command line only so they cant charge for anything; u just install it and use it just as u would use wine
<hardkase_> i brought some headphones, all specially for it
<hardkase_> lol
<blizah> but its been a little weird...like every 3 seconds the screen jumps in a very slight amount like its tring to render something (and i know my comp is fast enough for cs)
<goldfish> bored2k: oh right, cool, i thought u had to pay for it.
<bored2k> goldfish i can send it to you to a gmail or whatever, u wont see a "free dl" button on transgaming website :\
<bored2k> blizah ok cool ; I only play 1.6 on nix btw
<goldfish> bored2k: cool
<Xappe> anyone uses an ibook w/ ubuntu?
<wixtech_> schweeb, : just figured out the tab nick completion trick.  thanks for the heads up!
<Xappe> have some questions
<goldfish> bored2k: nanafunk@gmail.com
<hayden> Directory containing linux kernel source code [] 
<goldfish> if u dont mind
<blizah> bored2k, 1.6 = good ol' cs?
<goldfish> 1.0 !
<bored2k> blizah yes 1.6
<blizah> when you load steam are your fonts real small?
<blizah> and run together?
<bored2k> no blizah, at all
<Yomic> Gah, I thought Ubuntu/Linux wasn't supposed to lag (much or at all)
<blizah> hrm
<bored2k> blizah i copied my apt-gotten msttcore [winblows]  fonts to the fake windows cedega installs
<bored2k> goldfish >> Your message has been sent.
<mdz> hayden: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/compile-kernel-module
<goldfish> bored2k: thanks alot
<blizah> bored2k what do i do to do that :D
<hayden> i'm not compiling the kernel
<blizah> just apt get msttcore?
<hayden> i just want to find the directory where the kernel source is at
<bored2k> blizah apt-get install msttcorefonts, those are crappy winblows fonts
<blizah> how do you get steam to use them?
<bored2k> blizah after downloaded, copy all ur fonts from /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/ to $HOME/Transgaming_Drive/windows/fonts/
<blizah> k
<wixtech_> Xappe, :from the Ubuntu wiki re: ibook support "Known to work: graphics, disk, CPU scaling, USB, sound, wired network, CD burning, firewire, modem"
<crypticreign> heh wtf, the weather applet only lists down to Georgia
<wixtech_> Xappe, :" Known to NOT work: sleep/suspend, builtin wireless on newer models (i.e. Airport Extreme)"
<wixtech_> Xappe, : " external display: does not work in Warty, works with new X.org server (now in Hoary)"
<bored2k> goldfish word of advice: get this dll http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvcr70 and place it in the /windows/system32 of cedega's fake windows...some games need it
<wixtech_> Xappe, : I hope that helps.
<goldfish> bored2k: ok, thanks alot
<jesuel> goldfish, you have a account with cedega or free one?
<goldfish> emm
<goldfish> nothing at the minute
<goldfish> :)
<bored2k> goldfish np ; if i stumble across cedega 4.3 ill FW, ur email is already saved
<goldfish> ok, cheers
<jesuel> k
<bored2k> he can still play other games, or CS/HL on non steam servers
<bored2k> Ive been wanting to get ut2004, but its freaking 4gb thick and I have way too much stuff on queue :@
<GhostFreeman> Hey guys, I got this problem with resizing after installing the Doom 3 demo
<GhostFreeman> "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<GhostFreeman> Any idea how I can get my screen resolution back the way it was?
<jesuel> lol
<jesuel> 4gb download :)
<blizah> bored2k, one more question...any way to make steam resizable, like grab w/ the mouse and make bigger, under cedega?
<bored2k> blizah I can hardly get it to move position at times if thats an answer ...
<blizah> hehe
<blizah> ever fidn that you cant alt-tab out?
<GhostFreeman> sorry about that
<bored2k> blizah yes its annoying ; i just keep something open like a gaim window and press alt+f2 fr run app to display, wich works just as alt tab ;)
<blizah> ah k
<GhostFreeman> Anybody know how I can get my resolution back
<blizah> lemme know if you figure out to get microphone working :D
<blizah> in ubuntu ghost?
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<blizah> you running warty?
<GhostFreeman> Yeah but I get this error when I access the setting in Gnome: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<blizah> theres a file called xfconfig (i think) that holds the resolutions
<blizah> yea same thing i think
<blizah> not sure the location but xfconfig or somethign close to that holds the resolutions
<GhostFreeman> I can;t find it
<hayden> what directory is the kernel source code for ubuntu found?
<underlord> hey, i changed my warty installations repositoriesd to the hoary ones and dod an update and upgrade, but when i reboot my usb is destroyed, linux sees the root hub devices (the usb ports) but nothing attached to them, what could be the cause?
<LordC> Upon trying to edit my gnome menus, i try "applications:///" in nautilus, but it simply tells me the destination is invalid. Any ideas why?
<bored2k> well I'm off ; Frag on ppl ... frag - ON
<GhostFreeman> Guys I can't figure this out
<Xappe> wixtech_, well no. my question is if anyone else have the problem of the ibook running quite warm with Hoary, and if I can do something do minimize the problem. I don't want to damage the thing (heck, it's not even mine)
<GhostFreeman> I want my resolution back at 1024x768
<underlord> i want my mouse and modem to work
<CraigB> Ghost:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vonschutter> anyone know how to do an unattended install of Ubuntu?
<mdz> hayden: there is no point in repeatedly asking if you will not listen to the answer
<GhostFreeman> xserver-xorg is not installed
<CraigB> warty or hoary?
<GhostFreeman> warty
<wixtech_> Xappe: I just saw your post on the ubuntuforums.  sorry I can't help you, I'm a wintel guy.
<Xappe> ok
<mebaran151> any of you guys know if the Blackbery 7100t is supported by evolution
<CraigB> oh.  no clue then.
<blizah> ill try to find it for ya ghost
<crypticreign> is there anyway to bookmark a location in nautilus? (power went out missed the response)
<GhostFreeman> ok
<mebaran151> and also
<mebaran151> does my i950 get support under linux yet
<mebaran151> Canon unfortunately
<blizah> sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<blizah> that might be it
<GregoryD> when you dist-upgrade to hoary, does it automatically switch you to the xorg xserver?
<blizah> "then search for Section "Screen"/Subsection(s) "Display" and order the 'Modes' for each color-depth the way you want.
<blizah> The first mode on each line is the one X11 starts in."
<crypticreign> yes GregoryD
<hayden> mdz, coz ur answer is wrong
<GregoryD> alright, cool then... everything upgraded flawlessly and my volume control even works correctly now
<GhostFreeman> so I edit one line here and I can go back to 10x7?
<wixtech_> Xappe: you're not alone.  Check out this post by a debian ibook user http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2004/10/msg00031.html
<awtomlinson> can someone please help with mounting a second ide hard drive?
<mdz> hayden: I'm afraid not, but it's clear that you're not interested
<GregoryD> that, and my microphone works so I'm able to use an external cable to get my ATI TV wonder card's sound working right again
<LordC> How do you add more items to the gnome menu?
<awtomlinson> i do a mkdir in /dev & create a directory called hdd.  then i do a mkdir in /mnt & create a directory called drive2
<mebaran151> awtomlinson, DONT DO THAT
<GhostFreeman> Once I edit the XF86Config, any terminal command to reset things?
<mebaran151> dont touch dev
<awtomlinson> then i do a mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdd /mnt/drive2
<mebaran151> unless you know what you are doing
<crypticreign> how does ubuntu mount network nfs drives on boot? i dont nee netmount
<mebaran151> it wont be dev
<awtomlinson> mebaran151, so how do i do it?
<mebaran151> first off
<mebaran151> do you know what it is named
<mebaran151> the drive that is
<mebaran151> it wont be hdd
<vonschutter> anyone know about installing ubuntu?
<crypticreign> we all do
<crypticreign> i think
<crypticreign> haha
<mebaran151> what kind of IDE drives are hooked
<mebaran151> awtomlinson, opitcal etc
<vonschutter> do you know how to install it automatically?
<vonschutter> kile with a kickstart file?
<vonschutter> like i mean...
<crypticreign> oh i dont know
<crypticreign> im sure someone does
<mebaran151> vonschutter, start what
<schweeb> vonschutter: afaik that's not available in warty
<schweeb> it's planned for hoary, although I don't know if it's complete
<vonschutter> ok
<mebaran151> vonschutter
<vonschutter> by the way... what does "afaik" mean?
<vonschutter> yes
<vonschutter> ?
<GhostFreeman> That didn't do anything
<mebaran151> what did you need
<crypticreign> as far as i know
<GhostFreeman> my screen resolution is still at 1280x1024
<GhostFreeman> What do I do now
<mebaran151> GhostFreeman, where do you want it at
<GhostFreeman> 1024x768 at 85Hz
<mebaran151> just edit XF86Config
<mebaran151> comment out those modes
<mebaran151> with 1280 x 1024
<GhostFreeman> and then?
<mebaran151> I mean delete them
<mebaran151> ctrl-alt-bkspace
<mebaran151> kill X
<GhostFreeman> ok
<mebaran151> or you could just ctrl-alt-+ or minus until you get the resolution you want
<schweeb> vonschutter: as far as i know
<GhostFreeman> ctrl-alt-+ does nothing
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> try this
<mebaran151> I think you have an X config utility
<vonschutter> schweeb: what, buddy?
<mebaran151> xf86config
<GhostFreeman> ok
<GhostFreeman> I can run xf86config
<mebaran151> just dont let it select those modes
<mebaran151> that you dont want
<mebaran151> I think it lets you
<error_29> Does anybody know why hoary removed gnome-terminal from the menus?
<mebaran151> I have it
<schweeb> http://www.octoz.org/
<schweeb> good lord
<schweeb> fricking clippy for Linux
<zenrox> lol
<crypticreign> isnt there a clippy clone in OOO>?
<zenrox> ewwww i dont wnat to tuch it
<mebaran151> I DO
<mebaran151> what am I touching
<zenrox> clipy
<mebaran151> do I get a pole
<zenrox> yes 100 foot
<mebaran151> I need more
<GhostFreeman> This thing
<GhostFreeman> is kicking my ass
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> try this
<mebaran151> configure-debian
<zenrox> GhostFreeman,  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<mebaran151> zenrox
<mebaran151> yeah
<GhostFreeman> ok
<mebaran151> I just use the frontend
<mebaran151> when it asks for resolutions
<zenrox> yep
<mebaran151> just say no to drugs, I mean to the resolutions you dont want
<jesuel> lol
<zenrox> lol
<GhostFreeman> ok
<GhostFreeman> it never asks
<zenrox> GhostFreeman,  you can also edit a file sudo /etc/X11/xfree86conf i think and add the resulution to the file and then resart x
<GhostFreeman> ok
<GhostFreeman> would I remove all references to 1280x1024
<mebaran151> yes
<mebaran151> do so
<zenrox> yes
<mebaran151> if you dont want it
<mebaran151> just make it go away
<GhostFreeman> and to reset x?
<zenrox> yep
<GhostFreeman> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<zenrox> alt+ctrl+backspace
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> that was quick
<mebaran151> yes
<mebaran151> I kill X regularly
<mebaran151> just so it knows who is boss
<zenrox> me too
<jesuel> heh
<mebaran151> you cant let X take on more than you can handle
<GhostFreeman> Got it at 10x7
<zenrox> that work
<GhostFreeman> Now how do I set it to 85Hz if not by defalt
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<BobaFett> Guys...Im having a bit of a predicament with k3b...is there a way to create a desktop launcher that starts in a root command line?
<zenrox> go thau the display config
<zenrox> and set it
<zenrox> in gnome
<awtomlinson> mebaran151, sorry.  this is an old hard drive from my last computer.  its connected via ide
<GhostFreeman> Still getting XRandR errors
<Xappe> what is normal temp for a laptop hdd? hddtemp gives me 47C...
<BobaFett> GhostFreeman: Change the resolution and hz in 'Computer'-'Screen resolution' and mark the 'set as defaults for this user' checkbox.
<zenrox> GhostFreeman,  might have to ad that to that same config file under montior but i dont know how to do that
<GhostFreeman> It would be great if I could have this setting back in Gnome
<awtomlinson> can anyone help mount a second ide hard drive?
<GhostFreeman> my monitor tells me that FV: 85Hz but FH: 60Hz so I don't know if that's true 85Hz
<mark_> awtomlinson --- what-for-setup do you have?
<awtomlinson> mark, its my old hard drive. i want to back up some data to my new system.  my current system has 1 windows partition, and 1 linux swap, & 2 reiser partitions.  i just want to mount the /home directory on the old hard drive.  its also reisr
<BobaFett> Guys...Im having a bit of a predicament with k3b...is there a way to create a desktop launcher that starts in a root command line?
<rriche> hi.  wine checks for /dev/dsp and fails.. and this just happened.. any idea what i might look for? yes.. i know i am using OSS.. but my nforce chipset doesnt like alsa.  this all worked.. i have ran updates recently... what could i look for that may have screwed with this?
<rriche> my sound works everywhere else
<rriche> so the system recognizes sound
<mark_> awtomlinso -- I'll assume you have the second drive as a slave.  In that case choose a directory on your main drive (make a directory called /mnt/backup if you want)
<mark_> awtomlinson -- then, in a terminal either sudo su - to become root - or sudo /mnt/hdb1 /mnt/backup -- that should mount your old / structure under the /mnt/backup directory
<mark_> awtomlinson - you may have seperate paritions on the old drive -- like hdb1 is root and hdb2 is home -- is so, replace the hdb_ with whatever you need ..
<rriche> yah.. the sound test in Point2Play stats that it was unable to open /dev/dsp
<mark_> rriche - do you have sounds enabled for events in gnome? -- sometimes that will 'lock' the sound device not allowing anything else access to it ... maybe try that first ...
<rriche> hrrm
<rriche> i have sound events enabled in GAIM
<mark_> gaim grabs /dev/dsp
<rriche> hahah
<rriche> thx
<mark_> no problem
<rriche> oh boy
<rriche> wtf
<rriche> alsa works now too
<rriche> i guess they fixed my nforce crap in hoary or something
<mark_> oh - you're using hoary?
<rriche> yah
<mark_> Hoary moved from using esound to polypaudio
<rriche> is that a good thing? seems so
<schweeb> mark_: and back to esound
<schweeb> polypaudio isn't production ready
<rriche> alsa always failed for me cuz i was too stubborn to go with a compatible intel chipset
<mark_> schweeb: when?
<schweeb> about an hr ago
<mark_> :) -- haven't updated since this morning
<schweeb> well, don't think the packages have been generated with the changes yet
<mark_> although - I'd argue that esound isn't exactly 'production ready'
<GhostFreeman> I have a personal question for the people here
<schweeb> but mdz and crew decided it wasn't good enough for preview, and removed it
<schweeb> esound is production ready
<mark_> interesting ...
<GhostFreeman> Does it ever get old answering all the newb questions
<schweeb> it just sucks
<schweeb> it works for the most part
<mark_> schweeb -- touche ...
<schweeb> just sounds shitty, etc...
<mark_> it always chokes on my snd-atiixp alsa setup
<schweeb> I don't care enough about mixed audio to use either
<rriche> hoary is hot though
<mark_> That's a good point - but I'm surprised by how often I actually need mixed audio ...
<mark_> I would love hoary if Evolution had a calendar export feature like Korganizer ....
<mark_> but - that's not hoary's fault
<Bandit> hello guys
<schweeb> Evo can't export to iCal?
<schweeb> thought it could
<mark_> naw - not that
<error_29> Can anyone tell me how to mount my other ubuntu partition?  All I can find googling is instructions on mounting windows partitions
<mark_> I like Korganizer's Web Export feature -- allows me to print a 'calendar view' with all the text showing up in each calendar day
<mark_> Maybe it's 'export to html'
<zenrox> error_29,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<JDahl> sorry for off-topic: Does anyone have experience with both Arch and Subversion? I need something other than cvs for a small project (3-5 members), and from the reviews I read Subversion is probably the way to go - anyone prefers Arch instead?
<mark_> or - maybe someone knows how to get Evolution to print the full description of an event in a day-block with the month view
<error_29> Yes zenrox, I have been.  But it's only talking about ntfs and fat32 partitions.
<error_29> I suppose I'll just plug in my best guesses...
<zenrox> same tang just ext3 or what ever your file sys is tho
<billytwowilly> can anyone recommend a program to convert ical to vcal?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's a good audio file tag editor?
<BROKEN_LADDER> something that supports vorbis and aac, as well as UTF-8 of course.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, easytag
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has major problems with utf-8
<BROKEN_LADDER> and it tries to lowercase my genres.
<tritium> oh, didn't know thta
<BROKEN_LADDER> that drives me freaking bananas!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i start typing "ALTERNATIVE" and it turns it to "Alternative".  I didn't fucking ask bitch!
<tritium> easy there ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> everything does that.  grip does it, xmms does it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate that crap.
<mark_> out of curiousity -- why do you need all caps?
<schweeb> ugh
<schweeb> all caps is horrid
<GhostFreeman> I think I got my Hz Rate sorted out
<GhostFreeman> thanks again everyone.
<schweeb> just for future reference, punctuation and capitalization exist to make text flow better, and be more legible
<auto> Does anyone know why blackbox would see/be able to use the artwiz fonts but fluxbox cannot?
<auto> the fonts show up in xfontsel
<zenrox> oh crap
<schweeb> do they show up in the gnome font selector stuff?
<mark_> zenrox - what are you crapping?
<auto> let me check
<zenrox> the netsplit
<GhostFreeman> the internet is broken
<auto> no they dont show up in the gnome font selector
<schweeb> I believe flux for the most part uses your gnome settings wherever possible (if you have g-s-d loaded)
<mark_> oh - I get it
<schweeb> try putting the fonts in ~/.fonts
<socomm> Haha, internet is broken.
<Bandit> :)
* socomm smacks the internet.
<auto> k ill try that now
<socomm> Bad internet!
<mark_> socomm -- no ... it might smack back ...
<Bandit> very bad
<schweeb> I forget how the gnome fonts and x fonts are related... I've always used x-ttcidfont-conf and they've always showed up fine in both
<Bandit> damm 280 updates
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah..easytag has gotten way better.
<manco> where can I find a list of current Hoary repositories?
<skel_home> FYI, don't waste your time witn ubuntu-amd64.. its broken
<zenrox> Bandit,  you should do that every day
<skel_home> ty
<jesuel> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> have you checked ubuntu.org?
<jesuel> ubuntu-amd64 isnt broken ;p
<Bandit> lol hmm like the unstable to be as stable as possible
<zenrox> Bandit,  may
<BROKEN_LADDER> or tried apt-get upgrade
<manco> is there one on the wiki?
<manco> I didn't know for sure and thought you guys would have a better idea
<cuga> Hey guys
<Bandit> hello
<jesuel> manco, what software are you looking for?
<nastaran> helooooooo
<cbgb> how can i still an ATI drivers to ubuntu
<jesuel> there are bunches of repositories
<mebaran151> jeseul, yeah
<mebaran151> I am running AMD64
<mebaran151> beautiful rig
<mebaran151> it was a little choppy at first
<jesuel> same meb
<mebaran151> but now it is ok
<jesuel> not choppy at all here
<mebaran151> well
<mebaran151> when I jumped on the boat
<cuga> Got a question about dvd support in hoary, i just got a new dvd burner, put her in and its recognised in /media/cdrecorder, i can read cds fine but apps like mplayer freeze up when trying to play dvds, just get black screens, something else im supposed to do? using stock kernel
<mebaran151> gnome wouldnt unpkg
<mebaran151> evolution kept throwing floating point exceptions
<manco> ltris, and some other games
<mebaran151> cuga, I am fine here
<mebaran151> cdrecorder is what it is called
<mark_> libdvdcss2 -- that's my guess ...
<mebaran151> what kind of dvd's
<mebaran151> you might libdvdcss2
<manco> I'm also getting a bad repo. address message when I do try to apt-get update
<mebaran151> but I think that is prebundled in mplayer
<mark_> manco - me too
<cuga> mebaran151, yeah same here, cdrecorder is what it shows as, but when i try and play the dvd i get just a black screen and have to kill the process
<mebaran151> hmm
<mebaran151> sounds like a bad mplayer
<mebaran151> try totem
<cuga> totem crashes too
<mebaran151> with libdvdcss2
<mebaran151> hmmm
<jesuel> cuga, You are missing libdvdcss2
<mebaran151> any DVD
<cuga> sec i'll add libdvdcss2
<manco> just to but into you guys conversation, I think there's something wrong with the gstreamer libs
<mebaran151> any know how good the Blackberrgy 7100t goes with Evolution
<mebaran151> I would like to buy it
<mebaran151> and sync it with my appts and contacts
<MyNameIsChris> I downloaded xine and libdvdcss from apt but the audio quality is painful
<cuga> 7100t is pimp, i want one, was looking at em this afternoon
<manco> if you install libxine that might fix your prob
<manco> that fixed mine
<manco> quality sucks though
<mebaran151> Yeah
<mebaran151> I like them
<mebaran151> but I really want to sync with evolution
<mebaran151> it syncs with outlook
<mebaran151> but evolution and outlook might not work equally
<mebaran151> and they are not palms
<jesuel> mebaran151, just buy it at circuit city, if it dont work. Return it easily ;p
<zenrox> or get a linux one
<zenrox> thare is a linux os one
<schweeb> you're talking about the Zaurus
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> and you can compile any program for the zaurus that you run on your full blowen linux system
<schweeb> you'll want to do some reading on Evo's site about the blackberry...
<cuga> hrmm, what apt source has libdvdcss2? i've tryed hoarys univers and debians unstable.. do i have to grab one off apt-get.org?
<schweeb> not /any/ program
<schweeb> but a good portion of them
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> true
<MyNameIsChris> Is it possible to set up a 5.1 channel speaker configuration in UBuntu
<zenrox> and the reast can probly be converted easly enuf
<schweeb> ehh
<schweeb> depends really
<manco> dvdcss is not on a repo go to google and get on their site to get it
<zenrox> manco,  it is just  marelette
<zenrox> ??
<schweeb> zenrox: look in the debian bug database, and look at all the platform specific bugs, and you'll understand, heh
<zenrox> ok
<zenrox> just not today
<cuga> That got it, Thanks alot guys
<cuga> Mplayer opened the cd
<wjesusaxl> Need help... I have an atheros wireless card, and the network interfaces don't work
<wjesusaxl> do you know how to edit /etc/network/interfaces properly?
<wjesusaxl> help me out!!!!
<cbgb> my monitor is blurring is that a problrm with the video card?
<wjesusaxl> can anybody help me?
<jeff_> arg
<jeff_> every time i load a newsgroup with pan, it just stalls
<jeff_> and dosent display any threads :(
<crimsun> I've not experienced such symptoms
<crimsun> does it work with mozilla's nntp client?
<jeff_> it "used" to work
<jeff_> let me check
<jeff_> when i run agent with wine it works properly
<jeff_> where is the mozilla nntp
<hyphen> howdy
<crimsun> jeff_: if it's installed, under the Window menu
<crimsun> jeff_: or in the bottom left icon area
<hyphen> i've got a problem with my hard drive, during the partitioning of my hd when installing ubuntu i think i screwed up the partition table
<hyphen> and now its recognized as not having a file system or partition
<hyphen> [external hd]  anyone know how i can recover my files?
<jeff_> nah crimsun i dont have it
<Broncho> Hi Im trying to login to cups but its asking for root password, should I setup a root or can I login to this another way?
<Broncho> anyone?
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<nomasteryoda> looking
<Broncho> k thank you
<nomasteryoda> the command is the same on suse ... i think
<Broncho> to do what make root?
<jeff_> does anyone know where i can get a copy of win4lin
<hyphen> i need help with my hd :(  if i lose that stuff i'm dead!!
<hyphen> lol
<nomasteryoda> jeff_, www.win4lin.com
<nomasteryoda> ?
<mdz> Broncho: you are trying to login to the cups web interface?
<nomasteryoda> going price is very low
<Broncho> yes mdz
<mdz> Broncho: if so, use gnome-cups-manager instead
<mdz> computer->system administration->printing on warty
<mdz> simpler and doesn't require root of any kind
<schweeb> it says "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing." in big red letters across the top
<Broncho> nice
<stuNNed> hi all, my ssh sessions keep timing out after only a few minutes of inactivity, any ideas why?
<Broncho> thank you so much
<mdz> schweeb: in warty as well?  I wasn't sure whether we fixed that before or after the warty release
<schweeb> mdz: dunno, haven't run warty in a while. good point.
<stuNNed> ssh server is ubuntu, ssh client is ubuntu
<mdz> stuNNed: and what's in between?
<schweeb> some routers don't have good connection tracking (including the one I'm using right now)
<stuNNed> mdz: cheap home router, but a gentoo box on the same server network this doesn't happen
<asubedi> when is the mouse pointer thing going to be fixed in hoary?
<schweeb> asubedi: elaborate some
<mdz> stuNNed: it is very unlikely that the ubuntu systems are the source of the problem
<mdz> stuNNed: it may be that gentoo enables ssh keepalives by default or osmething
<stuNNed> mdz: can i do ssh keepalives with ubuntu's ssh server?
<mdz> stuNNed: yes, see the ssh_config man page
<asubedi> schweeb: the current mouse pointer is not as nice as the one in warty
<stuNNed> mdz: aha, so it's ssh_config and not sshd_config?
<schweeb> hrm
<schweeb> my sshd_config has KeepAlive yes on
<schweeb> by default
<Pluk> if im not mistaken ubuntu uses the jimmac cursor theme: http://www.gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=6550
<stuNNed> schweeb: weird then, would i set that in ssh_config as well?
<Pluk> so you can fix it yourself if you want
<mdz> stuNNed: sshd_config is the server configuration, ssh_config is for the client
<klaxian> hi guys
<klaxian> has anyone tried to use VNC 4 via X module with Hoary?
<wjesusaxl> does anyone know about setting up atheros wireless card_
<jordanau> yeah what card?
<Pluk> wjesusaxl, install the linux restrcted modules
<jordanau> atheros i see, next time i will read better
<Pluk> they have te madwifi driver included
<stuNNed> mdz: if you have a lan behing a firewall would you run a firewall on each individual machine as well if it's a small network?
<wjesusaxl> It's all set up..
<wjesusaxl> I have some problems
<mdz> wjesusaxl: I use such a card; it works out of the box on Ubuntu
<wjesusaxl> /etc/network/interfaces..
<wjesusaxl> that's where my problem is..
<wjesusaxl> it works on dhcp mode..
<klaxian> does anyone know why my VNC 4 Viewed would hang during connection to a Hoary box using the vnc X module (VNC4)?
<cuga> wow, playing dvd bringing cpu to 60%, that normal?
<wjesusaxl> wireless_mode managed
<wjesusaxl> wireless_channel 6
<wjesusaxl> wireless_essid RED
<wjesusaxl> do I have to add any other line_
<wjesusaxl> ?
<stuNNed> mdz: maybe it's because the cheap router has a firewall built in and i'm using iptables as well on the ubuntu box behind that router?
<Pluk> wjesusaxl, http://nopaste.biz/?1213 is how my /etc/network/interfaces looks like with 128bits wep
<Brunellus> hi out there.  I've got a couple of dual-boot questions.
<klaxian> no one has any experience with VNC 4 and Hoary? :(
<Pluk> wjesusaxl,  the hwaddress entries there are just for my situation
<Brunellus> I have an HP desktop PC, and I'd like to make it a dual-boot winXP/ubuntu machine
<crimsun> klaxian: I just use vino with tightvnc viewer
<wjesusaxl> what is hwaddress ether... your AP's MAC???
<Brunellus> presently, the hard drive has two partitions:  C, where windows lives
<Pluk> no my nic mac
<Brunellus> and D, which is the "hp-recover" partition
<schweeb> asubedi: hrm, I never even noticed till now that the cursor theme was missing, heh
<klaxian> crimsun: what's vino?  can it remote desktop :0?
<Pluk> its just for me to change my mac address you dont need that entry
<wjesusaxl> ok
<helloyo> i've just discovered that its my RAM causing all my segfaults, is there a way of determning what RAM i can put in this computer in ubuntu>
<wjesusaxl> what about
<wjesusaxl> the channel?
<wjesusaxl> does it matter?
<Brunellus> could I just create an ubuntu partition and a linux swap, and then will it run?
<Pluk> channel is set by the AP
<Pluk> so its auto detected
<wjesusaxl> ok
<neighborlee> where is synaptic in hoary ? ;0
<wjesusaxl> I installed my nic driver by ndiswrapping
<neighborlee> nm
<neighborlee> no matter..ill just apt-get the thing lol
<wjesusaxl> it'd be good enought. wouln't it?
<Pluk> ndiswrapper is kinda an overkill cuz atheros is native supported :)
<helloyo> how do i check that specs of the RAM i have in my computer?
<MacPlusG3> helloyo: as in how much you have, how much is free etc? 'free -m'
<MacPlusG3> helloyo: or the system monitor application
<helloyo> MacPlusG3, what type of ram, speed, etc
<wjesusaxl> I'll check.. I'll be back rigth quick
<wjesusaxl> exit
<MacPlusG3> helloyo: type, speed etc is a bit harder to get. generally motherboard specific
<crimsun> klaxian: Vino _is_ the remote desktop :-)
<helloyo> MacPlusG3, is there a way to get my motherboard name?
<klaxian> crimsun: ah yes I'm looking at it now...how can I start it on his machine remotely?
<farruinn> helloyo: maybe the device manager or whatever it's called
<farruinn> klaxian: if he has ubuntu it's "started", he just needs to change his "Remote Desktop" preferences
<klaxian> ah, can I do that for him remotely?
<MacPlusG3> helloyo: have a look it /sys.. you may get some info... but that's the closest you're going to get
<Coily> quick networking question: should disabling ssid broadcasting disable computers from connecting to the network wirelessly?
<klaxian> farruinn: is there any way to do it via SSH remotely?
<wjesusaxl> it didn't work .. I pinged my gateway
<wjesusaxl> From 192.168.0.35 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<wjesusaxl> F
<wjesusaxl> That's what I got :(
<farruinn> klaxian: yeah, I was just looking - in his .gconf/desktop/gnome/remote_access/%gconf.xml you can change the settings
<Pluk> your using ndiswrapper so i guess your interfase isnt ath0 but wlan0
<Pluk> interface*
<wjesusaxl> it is ath0
<stuNNed> you guys ever heard  of ipkungfu?
<Pluk> ifup ath0
<mebaran151> no
<wjesusaxl> done
<wjesusaxl> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<Pluk> ok
<Pluk> let it run
<Pluk> mine takes 3-4 of those steps
<klaxian> farruinn: ok i will try
<Levander> Is there a GUI ftp client in the ubuntu repositories?  I really need one for what I'm trying to do right now.
<Pluk> wjesusaxl, if it doesnt give a lease paste your /etc/network/interfaces here: http://nopaste.biz/
<Pluk> Levander, gftp
<farruinn> klaxian: I can msg you what I have in mine if you need
<Levander> Pluk: thanks, trying it now
<klaxian> farruinn: it's ok, i'm having him set it in the GUI...i will try it in a sec after I restart gdm
<farruinn> Levander: nautilus is supposed to be able to do it as well (file>connect to server)
<farruinn> klaxian: that's probably the easiest way
<wjesusaxl> DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1
<wjesusaxl> DHCPREQUEST on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<wjesusaxl> DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1
<wjesusaxl> bound to 192.168.0.35 -- renewal in 506163 seconds.
<wjesusaxl> it looks as though the gateway is answering somehow
<klaxian> farruinn: it still seems to hang and not let me in
<wjesusaxl> guys?
<Levander> Pluk: when I did a --simulate install on gftp, i got an error coming up saying it wouldn't install gftp-text
<Pluk> well at least you get an ip wjesusaxl  :)
<Levander> u installed gftp without problem?
<Pluk> Levander, your using hoary?
<Levander> Pluk: no, using warty
<farruinn> klaxian: are you both using the same version of ubuntu?
<wjesusaxl> auto ath0
<wjesusaxl> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<wjesusaxl>    wireless_essid RED2
<Pluk> you still cant ping the gateway wjesusaxl ?
<farruinn> klaxian: maybe the vnc server version he has isn't compatible with the version of your vncviewer
<Pluk> it must be a little bug Levander will probably be fixed in a day
<billytwowilly> what's the name of the program that will make rpms and debs from tar.gz files?
<wjesusaxl> auto ath0
<wjesusaxl> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<wjesusaxl>    wireless_essid RED2
<jeff_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<mdz> billytwowilly: it's called "bad news" :-)
<mdz> billytwowilly: but I think you mean checkinstall
<billytwowilly> yay, thanks.
<mdz> jeff_: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include
* billytwowilly goes to fix the broken sox program included in ubuntu
<wjesusaxl> are my interfaces ok?
<Pluk> yeah they are wjesusaxl
<bryan> jeff, you running ubuntu in vmware?
<wjesusaxl> I think there's something missing
<BROKEN_LADDER> when people try to download .m4a or .ogg files from my site, they are displayed as text instead of being downloaded.  is that something that can be partly due to settings in apache that specify header info?
<Pluk> at least if your AP doesnt have any security
<wjesusaxl> not at all
<Levander> narrowed the gftp install problem down a little, the problem seems to be an error message that say "gftp-text: Depends gftp-common (= 2.0.17-6) but 2.0.17-6ubuntu0.2 is to be installed" - seems like it's just confused about the ubuntu string being in the version number
<mdz> BROKEN_LADDER: yes.  clearly you aren't running Ubuntu on your server ;-)
<Pluk> wjesusaxl, but you still cant ping 192.168.0.1?
<wjesusaxl> let me try... becauseI need to ifdown eth0
<error_29> I just upgraded to hoary, and so far the weirdest effect has been on gnome terminal and xterm -- if I resize the window by dragging the corner, a little pop-up window appears displaying the window size coordinates.  This is really annoying. Anyone know how I can turn that behavior off?
<wjesusaxl> i' brb
<bryan> BROKEN_LADDER, AddType application/ogg     ogg
<Levander> fuck, i was so close to getting a static mirror of my blog online!
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i add a type to my apache config?
<wjesusaxl> nooooo
<bryan> i think you can put it in a .htaccess file
<wjesusaxl> I can't ping my gatewat
<wjesusaxl> I can't ping my gateway
<Pluk> wjesusaxl, paste your interfaces file on http://nopaste.biz/
<helio7> hey all: helping a brand new to linux friend (i'm relatively new myself) and he lost the gdm login screen, it's just black and he has to type everything "blind" any ideas of what that could be?
<wjesusaxl> http://nopaste.biz/?1214
<tizen> helio7: if he restarts X its still blank?
<wjesusaxl> http://nopaste.biz/?1214
<helio7> tizen: restarting X via alt+cntrl+backspace?
<tizen> yeah
<Pluk> wjesusaxl, after bringing eth0 down did you bring ath0 down and up again?
<Pluk> dunno if thats necesary though
<jeff_> ya bryan
<wjesusaxl> yeath both of them are down
<tizen> helio7: or get into a console login and dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jeff_> its asking me for the C header files
<wjesusaxl> and just ath0 goes up
<Pluk> could you post: ifconfig ath0 on http://nopaste.biz/
<helio7> tizen: I just got him to run dpkg --configure -a
<error_29> hello again.  i lost my connection right after asking a question about pop-ups when resizing gnome-terminal-- I don't suppose anybody replied to that?
<sri> anybody usin ghoary with a thinkpad t42p?
<Pluk> i use it here on a t42 non p
<sri> hoary not ghoary :)
<Pluk> :)
<sri> Pluk: do you have the FireGL ati card in yours?
<farruinn> at least it's not gory...
<Pluk> nope 9600
<sri> k
<sri> I'm trying to set up my T42p so that it can do both internal and external monitors
<Pluk> you have the fglrx driver installed?
<sri> the thing is I'd like to have both laptop mode and clone mode :-)
<bryan> jeff: apt-get install linux-headers-YOUR.KERNEL.HERE
<stuNNed> mdz: i think it's something screwy in my keepalive tcp settings and firewall, thanks
<sri> Pluk: I do.
<wjesusaxl> http://nopaste.biz/?1215
<jeff_> do i have to do it bryan
<wjesusaxl> http://nopaste.biz/?1215
<bryan> if you want to install vmwaretools or whatever it is
<bryan> you don't *have* to
<jeff_> so where do i tell it
<jeff_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jeff_> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Pluk> sri, havent tried that myself, only with the tvout
<sri> Pluk: yeah, I don't see one wher eyou can switch to different modes
<sri> If I wna to use my laptop for a presentation it needs to show up on both screens
<sri> I'll ask in fdo
<wjesusaxl> my Ap works with 2.4Ghz...
<bryan> you have to install them first
<Pluk> you tried fglrxconfig?
<bryan> or else you don't have them
<bryan> they're not installed out of the box
<Pluk> fglrxconfig has nice options with dualscreen
<Pluk> wjesusaxl, i dont know anymore, you get an ip so its weird you cant ping the gateway
<wjesusaxl> http://nopaste.biz/?1215
<wjesusaxl> yeah.. I know...
<wjesusaxl> you negotiate through the DHCP an IP
<brad> hi, when can i download the 5.04 release???
<brad> thanks!
<crimsun> brad: in april :-)
<brad> i hear wed?
<jeff_> bryan how do i install th em
<crimsun> brad: wednesday is the _preview_ release.
<brad> right
<bryan> jeff: apt-get install linux-headers-YOUR.KERNEL.HERE
<brad> is that going to be real buggy?
<TWM> preview release? cool...
<jeff_> and how do i get the value for YOUR KERNEL HERE
<Pluk> wjesusaxl, comment auto eth0 to #auto eth0 and restart
<sri> Pluk: I'm trying it now.
<Pluk> maybe that will fix it?
<sri> Pluk: I want to turn off some stuff because I want suspend to work.
<rattboi> I have a question.
<Pluk> sri i thonk your out of luck then, fglrx and acpi dont work
<Pluk> think*
<wjesusaxl> ok
<brad> i mean would you reccomend me downloading it or should i wait for 5.20?
<sri> Pluk: well I think it does, you just can't use the 3D acceleration
<rattboi> I installed ubuntu, then XP, and XP overwrote MBR, so how do I get grub back?
<crimsun> 20? what month does 20 correspond to? ;-)
<Pluk> ah yeah that possible too
<Pluk> i just use radeon driver so i can suspend
<stub> Is there  a way to add items to the main Gnome menu using the GUI? I could have sworn I have done if before but I can't remember what to click where.
<sri> Pluk: I don't need 3D as it's a business laptop
<rattboi> stub, it was there,  but it's removed
<sri> Pluk: well I might need it if I'm going on travel..but..
<rattboi> because of freedesktop standard
<stub> rattboi: Ta.
<farruinn> rattboi: I *think* you could try booting from the install cd, doing the manual partiton, setting / to "keep data"
<farruinn> rattboi: it probably won't work, but that's what I would try
<Pluk> sri, you could indeed make a working fglrx config and then comment out glx and perhaps dri
<rattboi> how about with a live cd?
<bryan> jeff: uname -a
<sri> Pluk: yeah thats what I did.
<sri> Pluk: it's kind of hard to get the info because it's not centralized..
<Pluk> indeed :)
<bryan> should give you somethign like "Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-4-686 #1 Wed Mar 2 06:19:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux"
<sri> Pluk: can I just copy XF86Config-4 to xorg.conf?
<sri> Pluk: I'd bug daniels but he's not around atm
<Pluk> yeah but i thought you had to change the keyboard driver from keyboard to Keyboard
<Pluk> or vice versa
<sri> Oh..let me do that.
<bryan> kbd
<davebgimp_> Hi there, I have a recent install of ubuntu. New to using it. Everything seemed fine till I ran an update from the commnad line. Now when GNOME starts, the signal to my monitor dies. I have to enter the user and password blind. Once doing this, GNOME boots. Is there a way I can fix this?
<helio7> tizen: davebgimp_ is the one I was just asking about a moment ago (=
<brad> hey, i thought 5.20 was going to be teh real hoary release
<eb0x> How do I install GLIB?
<sri> okay, lets see what happens
<eb0x> er
<eb0x> zlib*
<Pluk> good luck :)
<sri> thanks gonna need it methinks
<jeff_> how do i remove a package
<brad> crimsum: do you reccomend the preview release?
<bryan> apt-get remove packagename
<Pluk> or apt-get remove --purge packagename if you want to remove config files also
<eb0x> Pluk,
<eb0x> Do you know how to install zlib?
<TWM> I can't access the internet from my linux box (parents use aol on win xp :( ) - is it possible to download the apt-get packages i need seperately?
<Pluk> eb0x, apt-cache search zlib gives a few options
<jeff_> can i flood the chan? i get all knda shit when i run
<jeff_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-5-386
<Pluk> jeff_, http://nopaste.biz/
<bryan> or http://pastebin.com/
<Pluk> :)
<crypticreign> just upgraded to hoary, boots to Saving VESA state, then freezes
<crypticreign> this is a laptop
<jeff_> http://nopaste.biz/?1216
<SiRrUs> jeff_ you trying to install a new kernel?
<Pluk> weird dependency
<jeff_> no kernal .c headers
<brad> crypticreign: are you on 5.04?
<crypticreign> brad: yes
<eb0x> eb0x@ubuntu:~ $ apt-cache search zlib
<eb0x> libmng1 - Multiple-image Network Graphics library
<eb0x> zlib1g - compression library - runtime
<brad> crypticreign: i thought we had to wait to tomorrow to download it
<Pluk> jeff_, it depends on _one_ of these packages but it cant choose itself
<SiRrUs> 5.04 is out in April
<eb0x> E: Couldn't find package zliblg
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<eb0x> :/
<brad> crypticreign: how is it?
<Pluk> eb0x, zlib1g not zliblg
<bryan> jeff, try kernel-headers instead of linux-headers
<eb0x> oh woops
<eb0x> Lol
<eb0x> Thanks
<crypticreign> brad: well, considering i cant noot, i dont know
<Pluk> :)
<crypticreign> *boot
<jeff_> no such package
<SiRrUs> brad hoary runs very well
<Pluk> jeff_, install one of these packages first: i should install libsdl1.2debian-alsa or libsdl1.2debian-esd
<Pluk> and then install the headers
<bradg> Hey everyone.  I was wondering if the final version of hoary would use 2.6.11.  Does anyone know?
<brad> sirrus: did you do mysteryhunt?
<kingsley> Is there a module, core file or something that can diagnose why a kernel crashes?
<SiRrUs> ?
<brad> sirrus: ok, thougth so
<brad> sirrus: i have to wait till tomorrow to download the ISO right?
<brad> crypticreign: thats too bad
<crypticreign> Laptop - just upgraded to hoary, boots to Saving VESA state, then freezes  anyone know?
<SiRrUs> brad LOOK AT THE CHANNEL TOPIC
<SiRrUs> oops
<SiRrUs> sorry caps
<eb0x> configure: error: zlib needed
<eb0x> eb0x@ubuntu:~/xine-lib-1.0 $
<jeff_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jeff_>   gnomemeeting gstreamer0.8-sdl libopenal0 libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-mixer1.2
<jeff_>   libsdl-net1.2 libsdl-sound1.2 libsdl1.2debian libsmpeg0 rss-glx tecnoballz
<jeff_>   ubuntu-desktop
<SiRrUs> hoary has been out for a couple of months
<eb0x> -_- it says its all in there :/
<SiRrUs> in testing stages
<jeff_> if i do that it will fuck up my desktop
<jeff_> right?
<Pluk> indeed
<Pluk> well just sound actually
<brad> sirrus: right, you're not on the preview release then, right?
<jeff_> :(
<eb0x> If it says all of that stuff is already installed, how do I get this error fixed?
<jeff_> i dont know what to do
<eb0x> configure: error: zlib needed
<eb0x> eb0x@ubuntu:~/xine-lib-1.0 $
<brad> sirrus: that comes out wednesday
<SiRrUs> brad for about 2 months now
<Pluk> jeff_, you have that also with libsdl1.2debian-esd?
<brad> sirrus: right i understand that hoary has been testing for a while, what exactly is the preview release 5.04 then?
<brad> sirrus: whats the deal?
<SiRrUs> brad have you read the channel topic
<jeff_> http://nopaste.biz/?1217
<jeff_> Pluk,
<brad> sirrus: yes, are you saying that i'm not asking for support?
<bryan> brad: Array 6 is released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/
<Pluk> jeff_, i guess there are some problems now with it, will prolly get fixed tomorrow
<crypticreign> yeah, thats what i installed array 6
<Kennyjb402> help I tried to log in, but ubuntu wont let me....it says that it cant read /home/***/ .ICEauthority, I think I might of throw that file away by mistake, what can I do to get back in my system?
<brad> bryan: what's array6?  is that 5.04?
<SiRrUs> brad read the topic cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6
<jeff_> can i install linux headers without libsdl
<Pluk> prolly not
<bradg> brad, There will be a big, official preview release tomorrow.  Then, April 6th will be the final release.
<bryan> hrmm
<bryan> my horay updater just popped up with 4 new updates
<bryan> among them 'ubuntu-base' and 'ubuntu-desktop'
<brad> cool, thanks guys!  that
<brad> 's all i wanted to know
<Kennyjb402> anyone?
<zenrox> Kennyjb402,  log in tharu a terminal and del that file
<Kennyjb402> what file?
<zenrox> then relogin tharu gui
<zenrox> .ICEauthority
<Kennyjb402> ok thnx
<zenrox> out of your home die
<zenrox> dir
<zenrox> err /home/user
<Kennyjb402> ok
<Kennyjb402> brb
<zenrox> ok
<farruinn> Kennyjb402: don't run gui apps with sudo, use gksudo
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(zenrox/#ubuntu) to fast farruinn
<farruinn> huh?
<jeff_> farruinn, so i shuold do gksudo synaptic insted of sudo synaptic
<jeff_> ?
<zenrox> he quit before you said that
<farruinn> zenrox: oh =) I have /ignore * QUITS otherwise it's too freaking loud in here
<zenrox> farruinn,  i dont mind i can keeep up
<farruinn> jeff_: yeah, that's what the launcher in the menu is iirc
<farruinn> wtf, I just ran ./configure on something and this was one of the lines: checking for life_signs in -lKenny... no
<farruinn>   Oh my god, they killed Kenny!  You bastards!
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> farruinn,  do that agine
<zenrox> for Kennyjb402
<zenrox> Kennyjb402,  that fix it
<Kennyjb402> zenrox: what command would I use to del a file?
<Kennyjb402> not yet
<zenrox> Kennyjb402,  rm .ICEauthority
<Kennyjb402> thnx again :)
<zenrox> n/p
<Kennyjb402> brb again
<bryan> so...very...bored
* maximaus thinks bryan needs to compile the new Blackbox for giggles.
<bryan> what's that?
<bryan> window manager?
<blizah> yea
<maximaus> yup, it's an easy compile to pass the time. LOL
<robo2x> has anyone had any luck configuring a wacom tablet under warty? i tried following the online guide, but adding evdev to blacklist causes gdm to not start
<Kennyjb402> zenrox thanks that did the trick
<BiteMeBill> What the command to see if your running Warty or Hoary?
<helio7> uhhh where did my XF86Config file go? did a patch relocate it?  everythings working fine, just trying to help a friend and it's suddenly not there /etc/X11/XFConfig
<BiteMeBill> helio7: XF86Config
<bryan> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<helio7> yeah that's what I meant ty type
<echostorm> hey all.
<helio7> bryan: why the 4 ending? is that new?
<helio7> either I'm going loco or XF86Config didn't use to end in "4"
<echostorm> first time linux user (actually 2nd tried debian yesterday) i was curious of 2 things... one my screensize is like uber small ...any way to set it to 800x600? oh and also, how can i find out what kernal i have?>
<bryan> how do you use 800x600
<jeff_> does anyone have a VMWare Key?
<dead|shell> echostorm, have you used the termina at all
<echostorm> yes
<dead|shell> terminal^
<bryan> 1280x1024!
<bryan> nothing less
<HrdwrBoB> helio7: if you updated to hoary it's xorg.conf
<dead|shell> thats what i use bryan
<echostorm> I was able to install software and configure a few things in debian yet, i have the hang of the terminal
<echostorm> yesterday i mean (yet)
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Pluk> hi da_bon_bon
<helio7> HrdwrBoB: this box is still on Warty, I was sure it used to be called XF86Config without the -4 on the end but it doesn't matter I guess
<dead|shell> echostorm, scroll down until you see monitor config stuff http://www.angelfire.com/empire/ofburntsouls/x.html
<Pluk> helio7, im pretty sure its XF86Config-4
<Pluk> always have been on debian systems
<Pluk> well maybe not in the really old days
<bryan> helio7:  it's because warty uses XF86 4.whatever
<helio7> Pluk: yeah that's what it's showing as; I musta got confused; thanks
<bryan> i think it jumped right from 3.6 to 4.x
<echostorm> thanx deadshell. wow its weird firefox delays like that when looking for a webpage. (never did with windows or the other dist)
<bryan> i find firefox laggy too, compared to ff on windows
<Pluk> echostorm, its possibly looking for ipv6
<Pluk> in the addressbar type about:config
<Pluk> then filter ipv6
<bryan> network.dns.disableipv6
<Pluk> et that to true
<Pluk> set*
<dead|shell> echostorm, as far as your kernel info try the command uname
<Pluk> indeed
<bryan> uname -a
<dead|shell> thanks bryan
<farruinn> who was looking for an os X dock look-alike last night?
<echostorm> ahh
<bryan> i wasn't, but you can link me if you know of one
<echostorm> 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 lol ok i was just making sure it was 2.6 to make my life easier with my cdwriter, when i get to testing that out
<echostorm> ok  wow thanx for the help guys :)
<bryan> i was so happy when my dvd writer worked without having to mess around with crap
<echostorm> wow that ipv fix worked like magic
<klashniv> farruinn: tell us more about the OS X dock
<dazed> i get this wierd ass error when runnin konqueror
<farruinn> klashniv: I just built engage from enlightenment cvs and it looks very promising
<dazed> can anyone help?
<klashniv> i wonder why ipv6 was added to ff anyway, is it in use alot now?
<farruinn> klashniv: unfortunately I don't think it's going to work properly until I install e17
<echostorm> i have said wow too much... guess im still dazed about everything... going to take awile to understand this os
<klashniv> farruinn: will google around and see what I can dig up
<Pluk> enjoy echostorm :)
<farruinn> klashniv: www.enlightenment.org
<dead|shell> heres a screen shot with a mac like dock http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=3/6700172123.png&s=x2
<dazed> what does dcopserver mean?
<bryan> echostorm:  if you can find "Learning Debian GNU Linux" it's a good start
<MacPlusG3> echostorm: if you're wanting 800x600 for bigger fonts, try increasing the minimum font sizes instead. Unlike windows, it actually works here (well, a lot better at least)
<bryan> it's an OReilly book, a little outdated because it's from 99, but still gives you a good reference
<MacPlusG3> echostorm: you'll find that things look a lot nicer with bigger fonts instead of lower resolutions
<klashniv> farruinn: thanks, google will also turn up other peoples' experiences :)
<samushka> i installed warty, went to my apt-get sources.list, and changed the words warty to hoary, and performed a dist-upgrade. problem is, now when i login into GNOME, i dont have my 1600x1200 resolution anymore, i think that maybe its still useing XFREE ?
<dead|shell> echostorm, on that site i showed you i have instructions for a new kernel as well
<dead|shell> samushka, try cat /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<samushka> how can i switch to XORG ?
<dead|shell> see if thats the file and edit it samushka
<dead|shell> can it be apt'ed
<dead|shell> ?
<samushka> i think its already isntalled, in other words, how can i uninstall XFREE and use XORG instead
<samushka> (btw, XF86Config-4 file has the 1600x1200 mode enabled, so thats odd..)
<Pluk> samushka, apt-get remove  xserver-xfree86
<Pluk> and have xserver-xorg installed
<samushka> k
<samushka> brb
<mebaran151> can someone direct me to the Java wiki
<mebaran151> I want to develop Java apps in 64 bits
<mebaran151> AMD64
<mebaran151> should webapplets work in 64 bits
<mebaran151> also
<hayden> how can i tell if my dialup modem works (seeing that i havent got a dialup connection where i am)
<bryan> call a friend
<hayden> ?
<DazeD||laptop> lol
<bryan> (with the modem)
<maximaus> hayden, you can at least see if linux recognizes the modem with "sudo pppconfig"
<hayden> ok thats more like it
<farruinn> wow.... e17 is awesome...
* farruinn drools
<hayden> farruinn, have u got it running?
<farruinn> hayden: yeah, just built it from cvs
<farruinn> I was building/installing all the necessary libs this afternoon
<blizah> whats a good bittorrent client to use in linxu?
<blizah> the bittornado i got through synaptic is just ok
<midgewa> is there anyone there who knows like... everything there is to know about installing ubuntu?
<maximaus> blizah, I use Azureus, but it's quite heavy and needs Java. Nice client though.
<zu22> how can i get ubuntu to use Chinese language for everything? (web fonts, system fonts, console, etc...)
<zu22> i looked in languages but see no chinese option :(
<blizah> yea i like azureus, would like one about like that but not so resource hungry
<bryan> there's ABC, but doesn't look like it'
<bryan> s still being maintained
<zu22> hello?
<midgewa> is there anyone there who knows like... everything there is to know about installing ubuntu?
<midgewa> and lives in sydney
<blizah> i wish i could help zu
<blizah> bryan ill go look
<jba> midgewa, spit the question out
<blizah> ah abc is fine
<blizah> does it support multiple downloads?
<dazed> how do i check if my dcopserver is running
<dazed> Konqueror keeps givin me an error about that
<Pluk> dazed,  ps -aux |grep dcoperver ?
<Pluk> dcopserver*
<midgewa> well.. i have a fkn old pc and i wanna install ubuntu onto it.. i have never installed linux and yeah
<midgewa> i burnt it to a cd and set the BIOS to boot from the cd
<midgewa> but it just booted 98
<midgewa> did i burn it wrong?
<bryan> how did you burn it?
<midgewa> well the download came in a rar file, so i unpacked that
<midgewa> and burnt the folder to a cd
<midgewa> thats how my mate did it for windows and that worked :S
<mebaran151> Java anyone
<bryan> umm
<bryan> it didn't come as a iso?
<midgewa> errr... no
<Pluk> weird
<midgewa> it came as "warty-release-intall-i386.rar
<Pluk> must be windows xp in automagic rename mode
<blizah> says abc is still in linux beta?
<midgewa> then i unpacked that... and it was just a folder with heaps of stuff in it
<blizah> beta work alright?
<tuxJr_14> hi
<midgewa> so am i burning it wrong?
<bryan> just an idea
<midgewa> do i need to download a different file/
<dazed> sorry plek got kicked off: but it returned a bunch of numbers for root and a bunch of numbers for my user name
<_4strO> i think midgewa is on a hidden reconnized file extension
<Pluk> midgewa, rename the file to whatever.iso then burn it as an image
<dazed> pluk*
<midgewa> umm ok
<midgewa> ill try that pluk
<bryan> maybe you've got 'hide known file extensions" turned on if you're using XP
<sihen> hello all
<midgewa> so i then just try to boot off the CD?
<bryan> and you installed winrar and set to to handle iso files
<Pluk> indeed
<sihen> can anyone possible tell me where i can get some nice x themes from for ubuntu
<Pluk> sihen, check http://www.gnomelook.org/
<bryan> sihen:   http://gnome-look.org/
<Pluk> hahah
<Pluk> lol
<Kennyjb402> sihen: did you try www.gnome-look.org?
<DazeD||laptop> pluk im still gettin that error
<DazeD||laptop> please cehck dcopserver program is running
<midgewa> ok im burning it again now, will check back when i try it
<Pluk> you can check if its running with ps -aux |grep dcopserver
<DazeD||laptop> i did
<Pluk> but i really dont know anything about dcopserver though
<DazeD||laptop> how do i tell if its running
<DazeD||laptop> oh
<sihen> going to take a look now
<sihen> thanks guys
<Kennyjb402> np
<midgewa> it booted windows 98 again
<midgewa> didnt even come up with an option for something else
<midgewa> can i install it inside 98?
<ells> does anyone know of a good tool or method to combine vob files to a dvd to watch on my home player
<midgewa> noone helping?
<blizah> will i be able to install a rpm file on ubuntu   (its bittorent 4.0.0
<delltony> anyone here have a few mins to hell me setup proftpd ?
<jeff_> hey guys how do i make a .iso file from a cd rom
<bryan> blizah:
<bryan> alien file.rpm
<bryan> it'll make a .deb file
<topyli> jeff_: mkisofs?
<delltony> dd if=/dev/hdc of=mycd.iso  should do it
<bryan> then dpkg -i file.deb
<blizah> ah ok
<jeff_> thx
<topyli> oh yeah, dd :)
<delltony> the double dds are nice ;)
<viper12> evening all.  anyone else notice that trash applet doesn't always 'empty' even though it "IS" empty?
<delltony> man this stinks i can't figure proftpd out for jack is there something for ftp server that foo's like me can figure out really fast
<blizah> so to install BitTorrent-4.0.0-1.noarch.rpm   id do "sudo apt-get BitTorrent-4.0.0-1.noarch.rpm"
<blizah> right?
<bryan> no
<jeff_> blizah you might want to use azerus's client
<blizah> i would but a little to resource hungry
<bryan> just download the rpm from bittorrent.com
<blizah> used it in windows...
<blizah> i like it a lot though
<viper12> you also might want to stay away from 'rpms' in a deb install.
<bryan> azureus is overkill
<blizah> oh yea ima change it into a deb file...
<whiprush> mako: hey what would be the best way to create a LoCo team for the US. I don't see a parent one for the US, any thoughts on how to best divide it up?
<blizah> so i dont type "sudo apt-get bittorrent_4.0.0-2_all.deb"   ?
<bryan> no
<whiprush> sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<elmaya> heya.. i got this error everytime i try tu upgrade the system
<elmaya> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-artwork_0.2.18-1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gnome-background-properties', which is also in package gnome-backgrounds
<bryan> did you download the rpm?
<elmaya> ?
<blizah> ah ok
<mako> whiprush: us is kind of a big place..
<bryan> after you download the rpm, open a terminal
<mako> whiprush: i mean, i'd be down to having one for new york.. like that's it
<bryan> type: alien BitTorrent-4.0.0-1.noarch.rpm
<mako> it's bigger than many countries :)
<mako> whiprush: lets talk tomorrow
<whiprush> mako: yeah I was mulling on to name my area but not make some obtuse naming convention
<whiprush> ok
<mako> whiprush: i gotta crash.. i've been hacking for something 40 hours today
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> nite
<dead|shell> hey Zaphod_
<dead|shell> alot of netsplits tonight
<viper12> whoa
<jeff_> how can i tell when dd has finished writing
<topyli> jeff_: you just get your prompt back
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<jeff_> topyli, but it stoped reading from the cd rom drive
<jeff_> yet no prompt
<topyli> jeff_: hmm. failed perhaps?
<jeff_> a yes :(
<topyli> press enter and see if there's a prompt
<jeff_> ill be back reboot time
<marshall> anybody willing to help a newbie re: NDISwrapper please msg me
<marshall> come on guys, hook me up :)
<jjpmr52> hi everyone ...if there is someone?
<nepali> ??
<marshall> whats up
<marshall> trying to get some help with ndiswrapper, anyone got a min?
<factotum> just ask the question, maybe someone will answer
<_4strO> jjpmr52> there are 324 people here
<_4strO> ^^
<jjpmr52> so i hope someone can help me or direct me on something
<marshall> thanks factotum, basically i must get my wireless card to work or revert back to windows :( every howto says to install ndiswrapper using sunaptic package amnager but i dont have ndiswrapper as an option.  i've selected the universal repositories as someone suggested but still no dice.  how in the heck can i get ndiswrapper to show up as an option to install?
<jjpmr52> what would be the best program to download music on Linux ?
<elmaya> you could download ndiswrapper and install it by compiling too
<snowblink> jjpmr52: ndiswrapper-utils
<snowblink> sorry. marshall: ndiswrapper-utils
<_4strO> jjpmr52> nicotine
<factotum> marshall, check out the ubuntu unofficial how-to, there is a section about adding apt rep's. They will probably hold what you need
<snowblink> factotum: ndiswrapper is in main
<jjpmr52> thanks for the tip ....4stro
<blizah> whats the difference between "removal"  and "complete removal" in synaptic
<highvoltage> Hi. I'm trying to compile a kernel, but when I'm booting it, I get a kernel panic: VFS not syncing. Anyone have any ideas what I forgot to put in there? I'm not using an initrd so I disabled it in the grub line.
<blizah> does complete take the package off my list of possible packages to install?
<_4strO> u(re welcome
<_4strO> ave to go work
<_4strO> cu
<danny666> k3b won't burn iso file "it seems to be no iso"
<factotum> snowblink, ah alright
<blizah> ?
<marshall> thanks but i'm really a newbie at this.  can someone just point me to an exact document or somethign to simply get ndiswrapper and utils to show up in synaptic?  i've been reading howtos and trying to install it manually for 2 days
<marshall> it's really a shame that i can't seem to find a linux distro that gets wireless working out of the box
<Burgundavia> marshall: the issue is that most wireless card makers won't support open source drivers
<marshall> ok well i guess no one can help...thanks anyways. i guess i'll give it one or two more shots but if it ain't gonna work i gotta get back to work using windows
<factotum> marshall, sorry I couldnt help more, at least your still trying. Its more than alot of people do which is awsome
<factotum> marshall: just for the heck of it, read this:   http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<marshall> well factotum, i'll tell you i've been trying to get off of windows for 5 years now but i always hit some snag.  then i was introduced to ubuntu and it looked like it was usable.  i like to think linux is ready for the desktop but i'm really not convinced it is.  i'm no genius but i can use a computer and im willing to experiment, but if in 3 days, 5 fresh installs, numerous forum posts and irc help i still cant even get my wireless to work, it's just not
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: what wireless card do you have
<factotum> ouch, I'm going on 3 years with a linux desktop and I know, if it doesnt give you grey hairs, they willjust start falling out
<marshall> i have a netgear ma521 and a 3com 3crwe62092b, i dont care which works, i just need one to work
<blizah> if ive just installed ubuntu do i need any type of virus protection or firewall?
<blizah> heh as you can tell im coming from windows :D
<marshall> factotum: i think it's fun and interesting to learn and play around and have the control linux provides but that's AFTER you get your basic stuff to work.  fighting to get your basic hardware to work is making me think windows aint so bad heh
<topyli> marshall: you just need to get some decent hardware that works well with linux :)
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: that isn't linux' fault
<topyli> marshall: less the laptop to your worst enemy and get another one =)
<marshall> topyli: hardware came before software, obviously i can't go out and buy all new hardware
<topyli> sell, not less :o
<blizah> yes/no?
<topyli> marshall: i used to have difficult hardware when i switched from windows. later on, i've learned to build compatible boxen
<marshall> topyli: perhaps but i have an ibm thinkpad which i love.  i will always use a thinkpad
<penjuin> hello all
<marshall> unless lenovo f*cks it up
<marshall> heh
<topyli> marshall: fair enough
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: those cards are pcmcia
<marshall> hrdwrbob: correct
<HrdwrBoB> so, not in fact part of your computer
<HrdwrBoB> everything else should work
<marshall> correct
<marshall> well when i boot i do get an error about modprobe fatal error but i dont know about that yet
<marshall> that's off a fresh instlal
<marshall> everythign else seems to be fine
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: that's actually not an error, that should be supressed, you can ignore it
<marshall> ok why does that error happen?
<HrdwrBoB> it tries to load some drivers for stuff your hardware doesn't support
<HrdwrBoB> (hotplug pci)
<topyli> marshall: i seem to remember a colleague has a thinkpad, with fedora running ok. if i remember correctly, then any linux should work on it
<marshall> ah i c
<blizah> so do i need any type of firewall/anti-virus for linux?
<HrdwrBoB> blizah: no
<HrdwrBoB> not as suck
<HrdwrBoB> such
<blizah> not even firewall?
<marshall> topyli: the linux isn't the problem.  it seems if i can get ndiswrapper installed i can use my windows .inf driver and get the wireless working
<blizah> cool
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: I don't mean to be rude, but would it be possible to swap or exchange your cards for other cards?
<marshall> but all the howto's say "instazll ndiswrapper using synaptec" but i dont have it there
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: apparently even with ndiswrapper they're not that good, but we can help you with ndisweapper
<HrdwrBoB> wrapper
<factotum> blizah, or if you want, get an old 486 and build your own firewall/router/server/whatever if you get bored
<marshall> hrdwrbob: not rude, but i have 2 here, both brand names, should be able to get one of them working
<topyli> blizah: if you want to run services locally (hide them from the internet), you can either use a firewall or tcp-wrappers
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: neither of them are supported, however, there are many cards that are full supported
<HrdwrBoB> but as long as you have the drivers there
<HrdwrBoB> we can install ndiswrapper now for you
<HrdwrBoB> you've got the laptop in ubuntu now and it's plugged into the net?
<marshall> when you say supported, do you mean immediately after a fresh install of linux it will work out of the box?
<blizah> topyli services locally mean like having an ftp?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<marshall> i have the laptop in ubunto but it's not on the net.  i have one ethernet cable and i'm using it on this machine
<blizah> hrdwr was that a yes at me?
<blizah> ah dont think so
<marshall> is there a list of supported cards?
<HrdwrBoB> yes, hangon
<topyli> blizah: yes, like a development web server that serves pages only to localhost. or an intranet hidden from the internet
<topyli> blizah: like i run mysql and apache on this box but i hide them from the outside world
<shock> I hope so much that hoary will be rocksolid by the time of release.
<shock> right now evolution keeps crashing on me :/
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<shock> and the memmory usage of some apps is.... bizare!
<penjuin> hi, im thinking of using ubuntu for my server...
<marshall> thanks, i'll have a look.  maybe when i have some money i'll buy a nother wireless card but i think i'm just gonna go back to windows for now.
<penjuin> does it hav all the libs for openxchange?
<shock> got ubuntu on my router/fileserver here works fine
<topyli> shock: the "preview" is due today. are you saying i shouldn't upgrade?
<marshall> i made a ghost image so i can just copy it back
<penjuin> i kinda like it
<shock> I would =)
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: sure? if you have the drivers and the install CD handy we can help you install ndiswrapper
<shock> but i like to be a tester
<penjuin> :P
<penjuin> ye
<marshall> i have the ubuntu cd and my drivers but no internet access on the laptop.  will it work to install ndiswrapper?
<penjuin> so is it good for that kind of thing?
<shock> and atually i think evolutions hickups might be related to some incidents I had, using it during its unstable phase
<penjuin> ive got a k6 128mb ram
<penjuin> its just a local server
<penjuin> and slackware just doesnt cut it
<topyli> shock: i ran hoary earlier in the development, and evolution was seriously broken most of the time
<shock> too bad you cant reset evolution completely to default settings without loosing your gnome-settings
<penjuin> well i prob wont use X
<penjuin> and about the cd shipping
<penjuin> wats the deal with live cds
<shock> topyli - i am running hoary aver since it was available "broken" is a rather mild description for what the evo package was :P
<Seq> i've been using hoary for a while and never had any real issues with evolution that I can think of
<HrdwrBoB> marshall: yes
<topyli> shock: needs a little love that's all :)
<shock> seq - lucker!
<shock> indeed
* shock *hugshispowerbook*
<penjuin> anyone?
<penjuin> whats the go with livecds
<penjuin> when u ship them
<shock> well u can TEST how well your computer works with ubuntu
<penjuin> no
<shock> without having to install anything
<penjuin> i mean
<penjuin> that i want to install, but have many friends that want the livecds
<sihen> ello all
<penjuin> so is there a way to get just live cds?
<shock> maybe if you ask them
<sihen> please give me that site address for themes again, sorry i got disconnected
<marshall> hrdwrbob: ok great, i sent you a /msg
<penjuin> ye ok
<penjuin> im off guyz
<shock> sihen - gnome?
<penjuin> cya all
<shock> art.gnome.org?
<shock> gnome-look.org?
<sihen> shock,  ye
<sihen> ta
<blizah> topyli, just outta curiousity what firewall should i use under ubuntu
<blizah> not sure if i need one
<blizah> i do run an ftp occasionaly
<sihen> and could someone possible help me get my other hd mounted
<TomAraya> I guess trying to go to Hoary was a bad idea. :P anyway, I've reformatted now (X wouldn't start, wouldn't accept the root password anymore) but now when I try to boot back into Windows to get NDISWrapper as it's on the desktop, I get an error message.
<blizah> i get a message at boot that says pnp bios failure blablalaal
<TomAraya> I've reinstalled Warty.
<blizah> nothing bad is happening b/c of it
<blizah> but the message doesnt sound like somethign i want to have
<TomAraya> So now I can't boot back into Windows, was wondering if I could do something to the grub file .. try and edit it and see if I could fix it somehow.
<Burgundavia> TomAraya: what sort of error message?
<KarLiNha_-> oi pessoas
<TomAraya> Burgundavia: I'll go write it down. brb
<topyli> blizah: the firewall is in the kernel. i use firestarter to set it up
* shock has an exam in 1h :( - so his nerves feel like... erm... after 5 litres of coffee
<TomAraya> root (hd0,0)
<TomAraya> filesystem type
<schasi> shock: Did you learn?
<TomAraya> unknown, partion type 0x7
<TomAraya> save default
<shock> the past 4 weeks
<TomAraya> makeactive
<shock> did nothing else
<TomAraya> chainloader +1
<schasi> TomAraya: You really keep trying with Linux don't you?
<schasi> shock: Could you say that you are well preapared?
<shock> havent seen my gf in this time but for one weekend
<KarLiNha_-> they alguem wants to talk? I am of Brazil
<shock> hmmm
<schasi> Or do you depend on luck?
<shock> its like a pretty nasty topic, but yes I am
<TomAraya> schasi: Ouch.
<schasi> Have that all the time ;-)
<shock> only problem - anything below B+ is worth nothing @ bremen university
<shock> :/
<schasi> Abitur Vorklausur Mathe 1 pkt oder so
<TomAraya> Am I looking at another reformat? Anything I could try with Grub?
<shock> < schasi> Or do you depend on luck? <--- believing that one is not dependent on luck would be ... f***ing st*pid
<shock> ;)
<shock> aua @ 1 punkt
<shock> ;)
<schasi> shock: But there are things you can do to make it more likely for you to pass
<schasi> Like being good and learning
<shock> yeah - sleep with my prof :P
<shock> she's a hottie *g*
<schasi> Thats not exactly what i meant
<shock> }:)
<schasi> she? well i dont think she would sleep with you. but if she does, go for it
<shock> hrhr
<schasi> s/does/did/ or so
<shock> i think my gf would strongly object to that  strategy
<schasi> ;-)
<shock> :)
<shock> oh well... if its a c it'll still be a passed test and I still have time to get a better one
<TomAraya> anyone have any idea?
<shock> *sigh*
<schasi> I think she would understand that it is for her future as well
<schasi> g2go, l8er ppl
<shock> cu
<shock> TomAraya - erm
<schasi> shock: gl&hf
<shock> you ubuntu grub conf should have an example in it
<shock> thx
<TomAraya> Yeah, the file is proper.
<TomAraya> menu.lst looks proper.
<shock> so... what happens if you want to boot into windows?
<TomAraya> <TomAraya> root (hd0,0)
<TomAraya> <TomAraya> filesystem type
<TomAraya> <schasi> shock: Did you learn?
<TomAraya> <TomAraya> unknown, partion type 0x7
<TomAraya> <TomAraya> save default
<TomAraya> <shock> the past 4 weeks
<TomAraya> <TomAraya> makeactive
<TomAraya> <shock> did nothing else
<TomAraya> <TomAraya> chainloader +1
<shock> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html <-- lkook for the "how to add windows to your grub"
<shock> stuff
<TomAraya> ... right
<KarLiNha_-> somebody has msn to messenger?
<shock> as long as you actually do have you windows on hd(0,0) you are good to go
<shock> ok - i need to get ready to go to my exam
<TomAraya> Of course it is.. that's what I said.
<shock> ;)
<KarLiNha_-> somebody has msn to messenger?
<shock> msn? i have an msn account
<shock> running it in gaim
<shock> no probs at all
<topyli> gaim works
<shock> gaim uses heaps of memory however :(
<TomAraya> Anyone have any ideas of what I can try?
<shock> dunnno why
<GNAM> hi
<GNAM> what's the difference between a fortran library SHARED version / STATIC version?
<topyli> shock: shows 39M here. i suppose most of it is cache and not real
<GNAM> shall I install lapack3 (shared version) or lapack3-dev (static version) ?
<topyli> GNAM: if you have the libraries it depends on, use them. if you don't, use the static version
<Myrtti> oh btw, if someone else has had problems with XMMS not starting up properly, my problem was that libmikmod or smthn like that wasn't installed
<Myrtti> noticed it when I finally realized that trying to start it up from terminal might give some hints on the problem
<blizah> gaim uses lots of memory?
<blizah> weird
<Myrtti> try bitlbee
<topyli> Myrtti: bitlbee is very cool if you like your irc client. makes you forget you're using them evil messengers :)
<shock> < blizah> gaim uses lots of memory? - indeed - after running for 2 or three days its up to 120 megs
<Myrtti> topyli: and is transportable everywhere
<Myrtti> and if you're hooked on irc, gets better attention than gaim
<shock> for irc nothing beats irssi :P
<topyli> yes. console-friendly so you can just ssh home and attach a screen to your forever running irs
<topyli> si
<shock> after some customisation
<shock> need to run now
<shock> wish me luck
<shock> ;)
<kresten> Hi. I'm about to install ubuntu later today, but I'm not sure if my wireless network card is supported. Does any of you know where to check this?
<highvoltage> kresten: what kind of network card is it?
<kresten> intel 2100
<highvoltage> yep
<highvoltage> is it a centrino laptop?
<kresten> Yes
<highvoltage> ubuntu detects it automatically on startup
<kresten> IBM R51
<highvoltage> I have a thinkpad t41 and it works 100%
<kresten> It didn't last time I installed it...
<highvoltage> weird. mine popped up a 'window' asking for network key, ssid, etc, i filled it in and it worked
<T5> hile__, can you tell me how set up a dhcp timeout? i read man interfaces but there is no clue of how this is to be done
<T5> sorry hile this was just meant to be "hi"
<kresten> Maybe it's because i wasn't connected to the Internet...
<kresten> Though my router was running...
<T5> highvoltage, what program are you speaking about?
<kresten> Any ideas? Oh, and by the way... Be gentle I'm new to linux...
<highvoltage> T5: the ubuntu installer
<T5> ah ok, i thought it would be netapplet or network manager
<MrKeuner> hi, I can successfully use the nv driver on my widescreen with a resolution of 1280x800. However, when I run when I run nvidia driver, xorg starts on the left handside of the screen leaving a blank space on the right. I remember some kernel module parameters to use while modprobing the nvidia module. Does anybody use that?
<hile__> T5: if you are using xchat, set the 'automatic nickname completion' off from input box preferences so it does do it
<hile__> it's really stupid default preference, IMHO
<hile__> ... you still can complete with <TAB>  anyway
<hile__> AFAIK, I use irssi in screen  so can't remember for sure ;)
<thoreauputic> hile__: yes, turning off autocmplete still allows tab complete in xchat
<pepsi> is ther any way i can add a submenu to the Applications menu?
<T5> in fact i pressed tab ;) so it was my fault...
<T5> i apologize
<hile__> no problem ;)
<hile__> hmm, lost my nick in reconnects
<topyli> the worst thing in gaim is you can't turn off part/join server messages
<Myrtti> I couldn't configure the damn thing to pop out the incoming messages window on top
<the_1> hi everyone, how's it going today, all is fine? ;)
<Myrtti> that's why I was desperate of finding a better solution to connect to icq/msn
<Myrtti> and bitlbee was godsent
<topyli> yep
<the_1> I have a question..if I select SERVER when I install UBUNTU,is it the same like installing debian with base-system?
<topyli> i should setup bitlbee again, it's too weird to need X for irc and other stuff
<the_1> anyone?
<andreas> the1: No - you get the full system. It just updates during install
<topyli> the_1: i guess it is
<Myrtti> andreas: a netinstall, in other words?
<the_1> you see,I convinced a friend to try ubuntu, and he's a debian user usually
<the_1> andreas: thanks
<andreas> myrti: Well... Install fom cd - update by internet
<Myrtti> andreas: if I only had known that when I installed :-/
<andreas> the1: *smile* Word of advice... It atkes jsut as long without the update as with
<soulhack> i have some troubles starting up, GRUB wont give me the option to load either XP or Ubuntu, it says that GRUB 1.5 LOADS then i find myself getting booted into Ubuntu.
<andreas> soulhack: Did you manually add XP during install?
<blizah> where is the list of programs that run at startup kept
<soulhack> XP was installed prior to Ubuntu installation
<jesuel> woot, Finally. I have my laptop setup completely with all my software. Even got gnome setup the way i like :)
<andreas> soulhack: But did you add it to GRUB?
<soulhack> hmm, not manually
<Myrtti> blizah: startup of what
<andreas> soulhack: There` s the mistake
<Myrtti> goddammit
<the_1> anyone using ubuntu and a wireless connection? possibly encrypted with WPA?
<jesuel> the_1: I am using wireless on hoary with WEP @ home and WPA @ school
<soulhack> andreas, but it is in the menu.lst
<andreas> soulhack: Unless you manually add XP to GRUB it deletes the MBR
<jesuel> *grin* screenshot of my little gnomelaptop -  http://members.dslextreme.com/users/sjgerman/images/screenie.png
<thoreauputic> andreas: umm... my warty install added XP, Ubuntu and Debian to grub without a problem
<jesuel> the_1: What kinda problems are you having?
<soulhack> andreas, XP is set to load from the right HD in menu.lst so there\s nothing i can change there.
<the_1> jesuel: I installed wpa_supplicant and managed to connect once on my wpa-enabled home network, but never again since then, I tried different settings, disabling and enabling the network interface every time, and one other thing is that the network doesn't enable itself automatically during boot
<andreas> therou: It did? Weird.. I`ve always been told that the manual way is the only way
<jesuel> Hrm, Weird. Lets see, my network will automatically connect on bootup at home here, using wep like I said, When I connect at school, I actually have to go in and switch profiles.
<thoreauputic> it recognised that there were 3 bootable OS's and they are all there on the grub bootup screen
<andreas> jesuel: KDE.... You ought to know better...
<jesuel> andreas: thats not kde, thats gnome.
<wtd> Have a Hoary oddity.  The System menu pops up fine for a split second, then switches to an empty menu.
<the_1> jesuel: btw, in the network interface dialog for wireless it stll shows WPE and not WPA, do you know if there is some other applet for wireless conectivity for ubuntu, something more complete?
<soulhack> yes, because, when i booted for the first time grub was fine. I did download a few fixes from synaptic pckg mngr and when i rebooted it went boyah..
<jesuel> the_1: Not that ive seen, im using hoary.
<andreas> thero: Hmm.... I`m impressed if it`s true but why can soulhack then not get it to work?
<calamari> hi
<andreas> hi
<jesuel> the_1: Course im actually pretty new to ubuntu + hoary in general. I just basically got my laptop working with it within the last couple days. I have ran ubuntu as a cli server for a few months.
<thoreauputic> sounds like it *was* working, but got broken on upgrade
<soulhack> thoreauputic, any idea on how to fix that easily?
<jesuel> andreas: Why you think I was using KDE anyhow?
<andreas> jesuel: Wasn`t there a little KDE app in the bottom right corner?
<thoreauputic> soulhack: I assume you checked that GRUB menu.lst is pointing to the right places ? (partitions)
<the_1> jesuel: but how is your wireless card setup? youput the wpa password in the wep box, because it doesn't actually show that it is wpa compatible, even after installing wpa_supplicant, right?
<jesuel> andreas: uhm not that I know of, bottom right hand corner is clock, on the right hand pane there is xscreensaverlock + window selector + vdesktop selector.
<jesuel> the_1: Thats correct
<andreas> jesuel: Please post URL once again
<jesuel> http://members.dslextreme.com/users/sjgerman/images/screenie.png
<wtd> So, any ideas as to why my System menu is acting oddly?
<the_1> jesuel: and you have DHCP server running on your router, or you are using static IPs?
<calamari> Do I need the samba package installed in order to browse Windows shares, or just samba-common ?
<andreas> jesuel: I see.... The GNOME menu... I htought the battery indicator was KDE
<soulhack> thoreauputic, yes, checked now, I am 100% new to linux but I think it is properly configured
<jesuel> the_1: Yup dhcpd on m0n0wall firewall that connects to the net.
<topyli> jesuel: you sure have a blue desktop dude :)
<jesuel> andreas: oh yeah that battery monitor does look like the kde one.
<jesuel> topyli: I love blue.
<topyli> calamari: you need smbclient
<Smeven> hi
<Smeven> i am trying to get my card reader on my laptop going
<Smeven> no luck yet
<calamari> thanks.. looks like I had the windows machine misconfigured.. working now :)
<Smeven> what modules do i need to  load to have it work?
<soulhack> thoreauputic, the fact that i have double sets of ubuntu loads under End Default Options, does that matter?
<Smeven> 4-in-1 card reader...
<jesuel> topyli: laptop has a polished aluminum case thats been sprayed in cobalt blue then clearcoat x4. All the led's are blue. All the lights are blue. and the keyboard is backlit with blue led's
<the_1> jesuel: I guess my only option is to reinstall hoary and hope it does all that it won't do now, like enabling the network interface at boot time, logging in automatically to the network, work with wpa, etc..
<thoreauputic> soulhack: double sets? alternative kernels or what?
<topyli> jesuel: you like blue. ok, i believe you =)
<jesuel> topyli: :)
<Smeven> do you have blue balls?
<jesuel> the_1: Hrmm, thinkin.
<jesuel> Smeven: Nope. :)
<soulhack> thoreauputic, well, first i have the standard titlerootkernelinitred savedefault and boot. Then the recovery mode. Then they are both stated again.
<soulhack> thoreauputic, when i check a sample of the menu.lst it\s only listed one of each, i have two. does this make any sense?
<thoreauputic> soulhack: sounds odd
<Smeven> any ideas on the memory card problem?
<soulhack> should i remove the duplets?
<soulhack> it is identical
<topyli> hrmpf. i got a form to fill from work. it's an rtf document but doesn't work in openoffice. i was reduced to a windows user again for a moment :(
<jesuel> topyli: ew. Evil work.
<soulhack> oh, wait, theres a difference. one says> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-5-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro single the other says 2.6.8.1-3-386
<thoreauputic> soulhack: well, back up menu.lst to menu.lst.bak or similar, then edit them out - but make sure you have another way to boot if it all goes pear-shaped
<thoreauputic> soulhack: that's what I thought - other kernels
<soulhack> thoreauputic, thats from previous to the update, should be safe to remove, right?
<topyli> jesuel: all is well now, i've shut down the windows box :)
<thoreauputic> soulhack: no need to - and having a backup kernel can be useful
<thoreauputic> soulhack: if a new kernal causes "issues"
<thoreauputic> *kernel
<Nermal> yay for gnome 2.10 being in hoary :D
<topyli> it's all in now?
<Nermal> I think so
<soulhack> thoreauputic, okay, well, then, i am lost again. ill try to reboot and see if the problem is still there.
<Nermal> well.. I just did and update and dist-upgrade is pulling in all the gnome 2.10 packages
* topyli craves for 2.10
<marshall> hi guys, before i was in here and i've been trying to get my wlan working.  i finally got ndiswrapper installed and when i do "ndiswrapper -l" it says my driver is installed and the hardware present.  now when i go to computer -> networking and try to add the wireless network card it doesnt seem to be available to add.  anyone know what i need to do? i feel i'm so close :)
<topyli> Nermal: strange though. the gnome hackers still seem to be "working on" the release process. :) i guess the software itself is there though
<Smeven> ubuntu wont let me install hwdb-client
<Nermal> aye..
<Nermal> right.. shutting down X for this upgrade :)
<Smeven> no candidate
<Burgundavia> marshall: go to the command line and type ifconfig
<soulhack> works!
<marshall> burgundavia: has my ethernet and lo but no wlan
<Burgundavia> marshall: look at dmesg and see you if get anything there when you plug it in
<jesuel> marshall: modprobe ndiswrapper
<marshall> burgundavia: what am i looking for, i'm a newbie and there's a lot of stuff here :)
<jesuel> marshall: do a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<marshall> jesuel: ok done now what?
<jesuel> marshall: ok, dmesg | grep ndiswrapper
<marshall> jesuel: ok now what :)  looks liek it recognizes the wlan there
<jesuel> goody
<jesuel> now you can go in and configure it
<jesuel> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<kresten> Marshall: Let me know if it works. I'm installing Ubuntu later today and have experienced the same problem earlier...
<jesuel> kresten: that should work
<jesuel> kresten: I fooled around enough with my wireless to get it to work @ home / school / work with 3 different setups
<marshall> well i'm trying to activate it but it's freezing, i'm letting it sit for a minute and "think"
<kresten> Ok. Thanks. I'm new to linux, but I assume those things you wrote earlier should be typed at the command prompt, rigth?
<marshall> kresten: it's a mighty pain in the ass, i hope you have thick skin :)
<jesuel> silly broadcom needs to release a driver for *nix, at least a binary, preferably a open source one.
<marshall> but i think if i can get the wireless working i'll be able to handle other things
<jesuel> marshall: what chipset?
<marshall> dont know chipset but it's a netgear ma521
<iSuperman> how do I determine if a blank disc is a DVD or a CD?
<jesuel> kresten: yes, and their are faq's on how to set it up.
<kresten> Marshall: my thoughts exactly...
<jesuel> kresten: Your card may not even require ndiswrapper. Depending on what card it is.
<jesuel> marshall: netgear ma521. Which inf file you use for that?
<kresten> jesuel: it's an intel 2100
<marshall> jesuel: i can add the wireless now no problem but when i try to activate it it just "thinks" for a while and then returns to network settings unactivated
<marshall> the inf i'm using is netma521.inf win2k river from netgear's website
<gsmith> hello
<jesuel> kresten: http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/
<jesuel> marshall: ...hrm.
<gsmith> i'm having a problem with mail - using postfix   dovecot - messages sent to other users on the system aren't being recieved, but those sent to myself are
<gsmith> does anyone know how to resolve that problem and potential problems?
<kresten> jesuel: thanks I saw it last time i was installing, but back then I thought I had a 2200... :(
<marshall> jesuel: well definately the iwlist wlan0 scan is coming back with nothing
<jesuel> marshall: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation - Read down to section 4. Configure Interface.
<prego> iSuperman, Looking at the disk? :-P
<jesuel> kresten: well that would make a slight difference :)
<kresten> jesuel: Yeah, my bad. Gotta go. Thanks for all the help!
<jesuel> kresten: later~
<marshall> good luck kresten
<kresten> Marshal: Thanks!
<iSuperman> prego: there's no printing at all on a disc I have.   Thought there may be an app that gives some sort of information.
<marshall> jesuel: ok i'm looking at the document hold on.  basically right now i have the wlan in my "connections" in network settings but the scan doesnt work
<jesuel> right, you may need to set your essid manually then scan
<marshall> jesuel: windows picks up essid automatically, doesn't linux? what if i go to a public hotspot wherer i dont know the essid?
<scizzo> marshall: the tools should search for the ssids that you can access
<marshall> ok i'm workin on it :)
<jesuel> should search, sometimes you have to specify it.
<scizzo> marshall: the gnome tool to setup the network found a lot of different essids when I tried
<jesuel> I had to specify it the first time, after that never again.
<scizzo> jesuel: if broadcast is off yes
<jesuel> scizzo: broadcast is on though. Was funky
<jesuel> scizzo: It works now though.
<scizzo> jesuel: that is weird...anywho I always turn the broadcast off....
<marshall> well it doesn't seem to be working for some reason but i think i'm going to take a break from this before i kill it
<jesuel> marshall: no problem. Oh trust me, when I was configuring the wireless on this laptop the other night. I *ALMOST* killed it
<jesuel> Then, it worked!
<jesuel> It was even better when I was configuring qos/traffic shaping /pareental controls on my firewall. :)
<jesuel> hmm bbiab
<hyphen> hah!  got my hard drive working!
<marshall> thanks guys, ttyl
<hyphen> now i have another problem though :(
<mlambie> does anyone know of a setting that will force hibernation when on battery and it falls to say 5% remaining, or do I need to whip up a script?
<hyphen> i'm dual booting linux and winxp, but at startup i don't get a os select prompt, it just asks if i want to boot winxp pro, anyone know why?
<mlambie> hyphen: does it boot straight into windows, or does  GRUB prompt you for the OS and there's no Ubuntu listed?
<hyphen> boot's straight into windows
<hyphen> when grub DID load, and i chose winxp it would prompt for winxp again
<hyphen> it just takes me straight to that prompt now, without going through grub
<mlambie> sounds like windows overwrote the bootloader?
<hyphen> is there a way i can fix that?  i think i might've done that on accident while i was rebuilding my external hd partition table
<mlambie> google will tell you how to reinstall GRUB to the master boot record using the ubuntu CD, I expect.
<hyphen> ah, okay
<hyphen> thanks :P
<mlambie> hypatia: I don't know the exact steps, sorry.
<hyphen> not a problem, i've spent hours scavenging google for help for my hd, i can spend a few for minutes doing it now :P
<Nermal> can nautilus burn dvds ?
<mlambie> Nermal: yeah, Nautilus can burn DVDs... infact, I'm about to burn a few now
<mlambie> time to clean up /media/external I think ;)
<prego> I'm in trouble... I was playing with hibernate... and now I have no swap, Why do I have not swap? How can I enable it again?
<prego> (I failed to start from hibernation, probably because I should have chosen "recovery" at grub)
<Nermal> swapon ?
<prego> swapon: /dev/hda3: Invalid argument
<prego> sudo mkswap /dev/hda3?
<Nermal> can do
<Nermal> make sure you've got the right partition :)
<prego> I'm scared
<prego> OK, I recovered from stall ;-)
<prego> let's see what has happened, since I was updating the system when I run out of memory and the machine hung (in practical sense of view, only)
<prego> Fortunatelly seems that it was still downloading...
<helloyo> is there a way to not use bad sections of RAM?
<prego> helloyo: nice question; however I doubt it. Probably the only way is to replace bad RAM :-(. AFAIK, and I'm not an expert.
<mlambie> helloyo: how can you tell that there's a bad section of RAM? I've only ever heard of RAM working, or not.
<Myrtti> memtest
<mlambie> Myrtti: ohh, ok.
<mlambie> .... and that's installed with Ubuntu now isn't it :)
<helloyo> yeah, i used that memory test
<Myrtti> I once had a hardware problem that infected network connections
<mlambie> amd I going crazy, or are we expecting the Hoary release today?
<helloyo> it seems that you can give a boot instruction that ignores certain blocks of ram
<spacey> helloyo, few years ago i read about that possibility. was some kernel patch i think. but i doubt its still maintained.
<spacey> maybe it is
<spacey> forgot the name anyway
<spacey> but it is possible
<Myrtti> after changing NIC, motherboard, chassis and harddrives, the last thing tried was the brand new 256MB RAM
<Nermal> bad ram usually gives segfaults
<helloyo> yeah, been getting heaps of segfaults
<helloyo> well i guess i'll just get new ram, seems like the best solution
<Nermal> download md5sums failing.. all that fun stuff :|
<helloyo> hahaha, yep, that too, took me three goes to get a good ubuntu download
<Myrtti> that problem existed on a windows os, if I had have linux, the problem would've been pinpointed earlier
<helloyo> but then cos of the ram, it didn't burn great
<jesuel> Ah, now azureus now works! : )
<prego> azureus?
<prego> (ubgrading, so I cannot check what it is)
<jesuel> prego: bittorrent client :)
<helloyo> will 512MB ram give me much of a boost over 256?
<prego> ah :-)
<jesuel> helloyo: IMHO yes
<Nermal> helloyo, depends how much stuff you run
<prego> helloyo: probably
<prego> helloyo: with gnome et al, you reach 256 easily if you are compiling and using synaptic: I had no swap (and I didn't realize) and I reached that top... :-((
<goldfish_> class Globals {
<goldfish_>     public int count, outs, ins;
<goldfish_>     Globals (int initcount) {
<goldfish_> 	count = initcount;
<goldfish_> 	ins = outs = 0;
<goldfish_>     }
<goldfish_>     public void updatecount(int i) {
<jesuel> ...
<goldfish_> sorry :/
<goldfish_> fucking right click
<linuxn00b> Hey, in webmin how do I do port forwarding?
<gilles> ubuntu boots very slowly, especially when it tries to find a network, is there a way to improve that ? Is it because I use hoary ?
<xamdm> @linuxn00b which firewall do jou use ??
<linuxn00b> shorewall
<xamdm> its under firewall rules
<xamdm> i just gonna install it, so i can tell you the complete way
<hedu> hi guys
<linuxn00b> ok...I don't even know how to configure webmin but so far is has been great to me I finally got ICS working :-D
<hedu> looking for help to get an external monitor running on my laptop
<linuxn00b> hedu, hey :)
<hedu> linuxn00b hey back :(
<ZorroBytes> Anyone good here with XDMCP and getting gdm to work remotely?
<hedu> :)
<xamdm> @linuxn00b, did jou configure anything from shorewall?? (sorry for my bad english im german)
<linuxn00b> can anyone connect to http://incdb.kicks-ass.net:8888/ ??
<linuxn00b> xamdm, nope I just installed shorewall along with webmin :) I was also doing some other stuff eariler (drunk then) haha
<xamdm> linuxn00b, ok, then there is a bit more stuff to be done, warty ore hoary ??
<linuxn00b> shoot I cant forward a port :( my interneal network can connect fine but not external >:(
<linuxn00b> warty :)
<jamin_l> hey guys
<linuxn00b> hey jamin_l :)
<xamdm> is shorewall running??, ore didn't jou configure anything ??
<jamin_l> I'm trying to get SoundJuicer to rip mp3s ... getting error: Could not create GStreamer encoder ((null))
<jamin_l> have gstreamer and lame already on this beast
<wezzer-> ahum
<linuxn00b> xamdm, shorewall is running
<wezzer-> you need some libraries
<Nermal> run gst-register ?
<wezzer-> see ubuntuforums.org
<wezzer-> and there is howto section
<jamin_l> wezzer: to me?
<wezzer-> yes
<jamin_l> i have w32codecs
<milez> so
<xamdm> ok, so jou want to forwart a port (example 229 to an machine in your local network ??
<milez> any of you guys have a solution for my resolv.conf getting rewritten every 5 minutes? :P
<jamin_l> wezzer,  anything else i need?
<Nermal> milez, get a longer lease time ?
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yes I want to forward port 8888 to a machine on my local network
<wezzer-> jamin_l: wait
<wezzer-> I'm checking the FAQ
<milez> Nermal , i don't want it rewritten in the first place!
<xamdm> linuxn00b, ok, just a sacond
<milez> i mean what, should i start using fam to figure out what is actually touching it?
<linuxn00b> xamdm, ok
<hedu> NEED HELP: get external monitor on laptop to run (warty)
<linuxn00b> hedu, what video card??
<wezzer-> jamin_l: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wezzer-> brb
<Ajaleo> hola?
<hedu> linuxn00b sis 65x/M650/740
<jamin_l> hrm how do you add new repositories to Synaptic again? well what's the line you enter... i know how to get to that point
<linuxn00b> ok, lemme see what my gf did to get it working on mine one sec :)
<linuxn00b> hedu, well she wasn't quite sure how she got it to work before...all she remember was do a simple edit in the X config :/
<xamdm> linuxn00b, 1st choose firewall rules in webmin, create new one, Action DNAT, sourcezone (internet), destination zone (localnet),Only hosts in zone with addresses (ip), protocol TCP, destination ports 8888. Hope that works
<hedu> linuxn00b in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 , I know that but I need to know what. is it working for you? if yes can I see your file?
<jamin_l> wezzer, already had that installed, just needed an upgrade
<shock_> got an A- (1.7) .... drinkin a beer now!
<shock_> :D
<jamin_l> and still the same error
<linuxn00b> hedu, sorry I don't anymore I had to put XP back on there for school :( sorry
<Myrtti> ehm
<jamin_l> i don't get it
<linuxn00b> xamdm, well it works if a use http://207.81.39.129:8888/ but http://incdb.kicks-ass.net:8888/ doesn't work I went to the dyndns website and updated it :/
<linuxn00b> anyone here use dyndns.org??
<xamdm> linunoob, yes
<jamin_l> Anymore ideas on how to get SoundJuicer to rip to mp3? Got packages: gstreamer0.8-mad, gstreamer0.8-lame, glame. Getting error: "Could not create GStreamer encoder ((null))
<linuxn00b> well I went to the site to update my IP but I can't connect strange...i don't know if the problem is with my port forwarding or something else
<xamdm> linuxn00b, wihch tool do jou use for dyndns ??
<linuxn00b> umm I just clicked on "my services" and changed it there
<xamdm> linuxn00b, oh
<xamdm> linuxnoob, that didn't work ??
<jamin_l> Anyone with expertise in this subject? *sigh* this worked in Warty... now it won't work in Hoary
<linuxn00b> xamdm, nope
<xamdm> linuxnoob, what happens ??
<linuxn00b> nothing when I tpye in incdb.kicks-ass.net:8888 in IE or FF nothing happens
<xamdm> linuxnoob, did jou try to ping ??
<milez> peopel
<milez> how risky is it going to unstable?
<jesuel> milez: you mean using hoary?
<linuxn00b> xamdm, it doesn't work it used to tho but not anymore
<milez> uh huh
<xamdm> linuxnoob, am i allowed to do a portscan ??, just looking if 8888 is open ??
<linuxn00b> sure
<milez> jesper_ , it doesn't make sense to me that my windows machine has a more up to date version of firefox than the linux one
<xamdm> linuxnoob, is thios jour online ip 207.81.39.129 ??
<linuxn00b> yup thats it
<xamdm> linuxnoob, ok then dyndns is working
<linuxn00b> if it is working why cant I use incdb.kicks-ass.net:8888
<xamdm> linuxnoob, maybe the forwarding isnt working, lets see what the portscan says..
<linuxn00b> k
<milez> err
<milez> jesuel , that is
<HakanGunduz> get download link ( live cd iso) ?
<jesuel> *shrug*
<xamdm> linuxnoob, where are jou from ??
<goldfish_> BELGIUM ?
<goldfish_> FRANCE?
<goldfish_> AFGHANISTAN?
<Myrtti> canada, I'd say
<Myrtti> using /whois linuxn00b, then whois telus.net on command prompt
<xamdm> thx
<linuxn00b> canada
<Myrtti> \o/
<Myrtti> me teh guru!
<xamdm> jeah
<xamdm> anyone else from germany ??
<jesuel> lol Myrtti
<huami> Poland
<xamdm> linuxn00b, still scanning, just making a pizza, bak in a few minutes
<jesuel> wb kresten
<linuxn00b> ok
* linuxn00b grabs another beer
<Solatis_> ehrm, urgent question what should be too hard for someone to look up... where does /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a point to ?
<kresten> jesuel: Thanks. Do you hang out here all day?
<Solatis_> while trying to fix my hoary nvidia drivers, i accidently removed the symlink :X
<raghu> how to restrict user ..so that he should not be able to navigate outside his home folder?
<jesuel> kresten: Nah. Im just here right now, listening to music..bored....insomnia...
<falcon_> \whois
<umarmung> Solatis_: ls: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a: No such file or directory :)
<kresten> jesuel: :( I have another question then. How does your partition structure look like?
<Solatis_> huh
<Solatis_> that's strange
<Solatis_> umarmung: what do you have in that directory ? you do have libglx.so ?
<umarmung> Solatis_: yes, it's a link to libglx.so.1.0.6629 in the same directory
<theine> Hi, are there any plans for including gnome-bluetooth into main?
<jesuel> dOh
<jesuel> alt+f4 bad :)
<xamdm> is hoary running stable ??, last time i tried nautilus allways crashed
<kresten> he he...
<jesuel> kresten: did my message answer your question?
<scizzo> xamdm: hoary is not stable....
<Myrtti> xamdm: but very soon it is
<xamdm> ok, ist it usable ;-)
<scizzo> xamdm: its in development....but its moving towards being stable
<scizzo> xamdm: no
<scizzo> xamdm: its useful for me...using it on my laptop and workstation
<xamdm> ok, i'm just installing it in vmwasre before upgrade ..
<cent> hello
<kresten> jesuel: Not really... I see you have 4 partitions, right?
<jesuel> correct
<CentraX> Can somebody answer me on a question please?
<jesuel> plus another 5 or 6 that i mount via nfs
<xamdm> shure
<CentraX> Is Ubuntu full available in Swedish?
<kresten> ok...
<virtuald> CentraX: nstan allt r versatt
<virtuald> :D
<scizzo> CentraX: ngon gng kanske
<CentraX> se p fan :P
<CentraX> r ubuntu bra annars? ;O
<CentraX> bttre n fedora? fr nybrjare allts
<scizzo> #ubuntu.se if you want to talk in swedish
<Myrtti> HEY!
<Myrtti> indeed
<jesuel> lol
<CentraX> :D
<Solatis_> umarmung: ok, well, thanks anyway :)
<jesuel> hmm, didnt know about #ubuntu.se
<xamdm> linuxn00b, only port 113 themes to be open
<xamdm> my english is so bad..
<Burgundavia> CentraX: the best way to find out is to install. If it is not, then help us make it so :)
<linuxn00b> xamdm, odd it should be open I must have done something worg :(
<kresten> jesuel: But the smart thing (or so i've been told) is to use partitions to: 1. the OS 2. a swap file and 3. local users.. wrong?
<oz_> Under hoary If I install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad which mp3 decoder would get used?
<CentraX> Burgundavia: yeah, why not. :P
<jesuel> kresten: thats actually the smartest way, But i didnt do that
<kresten> Ok. :)
<xamdm> linuxn00b, on which system is the shorewall running, is it the ubuntu system, ore is there another linux system which is connected to the internet ??
<Burgundavia> CentraX: not being swedish, I cannot really answer you
<kresten> You're from sweden?
<jesuel> Not to worry. I mount my home directory off another server. This is my laptop. Only 60gb hd on it. My home directory is getting close to 3.5 TB. The server it sits on has about 6tb of storage atm
<scizzo> jesuel: ubuntu.se has not been known yet
<jesuel> scizzo: ill make sure i remember it. :)
<scizzo> jesuel: not sure where to go and tell people about it
<linuxn00b> xamdm, shorewall is running on the one i'm using now which is also the one i'm tyring to connect to
<xamdm> linuxn00b, so this one is connected directly to the internet ??
<linuxn00b> yes its directly connectred to the internet (eth0) and eth1 is my local so my other PC get internet
<jesuel> scizzo: on your screenshot...uhm what is that in the bottom right hand corner?
<scizzo> jesuel: ?
<xamdm> linuxnoob, ok thne we don't need a forward, just allow the port from internet, for example Action accept, source zone any, protocol tcp , destination ports 8888
<dmoyne> I have a question regarding characters blocks under /dev ; can anybody help me
<scizzo> jesuel: that is a desklet for rhythmbox
<jesuel> how do you load that?
<scizzo> jesuel: hmmm...its a addon for desklets....you install a application called gdesklets and then load it from there
<jesuel> thx
<dmoyne> I have a question regarding characters blocks under /dev ; can anybody help me ?
<Seveas> dmoyne, maybe. Just ask :)
<kresten> jesuel: I have 40GB HD available on my laptop and 512MB RAM. My friend told me that he would double the swap partition (to 1024MB). But how much space should I preserve for the OS?
<kresten> jesuel: Is 10 GB too much?
<dmoyne> ok this is as a matter of fact very simple : should I want to create a premanent link from /dev/intu/js0 onto /dev/js0 how doI proceed to get that set all the time at boot
<linuxn00b> xamdm, well it's still the same resule
<linuxn00b> *result
<xamdm> linuxnoob, the clients on eth1 are able to connrct to interne ??
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yup :)
<xamdm> linuxnoob, what kind of internet connection ??
<ellokofonker> any one know the ubuntu spanis channel?
<jamin_l> Anymore ideas on how to get SoundJuicer to rip to mp3? Got packages: gstreamer0.8-mad, gstreamer0.8-lame, glame. Getting error: "Could not create GStreamer encoder ((null))
<linuxn00b> xamdm, adsl
<Seveas> dmoyne, add it to /etc/udev/links.conf
<linuxn00b> jamin_l, use grip and install lame
<jamin_l> grip doesnt even recognize the CDROM
<jamin_l> already have lame
<jamin_l> and grip for that matter
<linuxn00b> it should did you make sure it's point to /dev/cdrom ?
<xamdm> linuxn00b, did jou restart the shorewall ??, maybe a nother firewall also running ??
<jamin_l> that's the problem
<jamin_l> it's set there... and it doesn't recognize the CDROM
<dmoyne> Seveseas : you mean simply as a command line to be executed ?
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yeah I did I clicked on "apply confguration"
<xamdm> linuxnoob, if still fails try firestarter firewall, it uses a nice gui
<Seveas> dmoyne, no
<linuxn00b> ok i'll try firestarter
<Seveas> check the syntax of the filke
<Seveas> file*
<wtd_> Error: Unable to initialize [/dev/cdrom/] 
<dmoyne> seveseas then how you "add" it to this file ?
<wtd_> ok... i am jamin_l until my ghost dies
<Seveas> dmoyne: add the line L js0 /dev/intu/js0
<Nermal> wtd_, /msg nickserv ghost jamin_l <password> ?
<wtd_> not registered
<Nermal> o
<Seveas> dmoyne, to open the file: type sudo gedit /etc/udev/links.conf
<linuxn00b> xamdm, I don't see what I need to do in firestarter
* wtd_ goes to check the mount point for the CDROM
<dmoyne> Seveas:  thanks I will do it do you accept another question as I am just a begginner (old Mandrake addict) with Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> sure :)
<wtd_> wel durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr that's the problem: /media/cdrom0 is where the CDROM is
<Solatis_> ok, i give up, i'm simply not able to get nvidia-1.0.6629 working on my hoary installation :'(
<wtd_> frelling thing
<xamdm> linuxn00b, my pizza arrived, did jou open the gui ??
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yup :) what kinda pizza?
<dmoyne> ok  throgh the boot procedure I have 2 error messagesrelated to 2 modules shpchp and pcichp that cannot be loaded as I get the error message "permission not allowed" that is nonsense in roor mode ?
<Seveas> dmoyne, that is a very common error which in fact is harmless
<Seveas> to prevent it: sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Seveas> and add a line containing shpchp
<wtd_> frell it ...
<wtd_> no disc
<Seveas> and one containing pciehp
<jamin-l> do we have any brick walls in here i can bash my head on repeatedly?
<xamdm> linuxn00b, hawai
<dmoyne> you mean that those are very likely useless and ca be ignored ?
<Seveas> yes dmoyne, they are useless and harmless
<linuxn00b> xamdm, mmmm pizza!!!!
<xamdm> linuxn00b, so jou told firestarter which interface is local an whichone is internet ??
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yup I did
<jesuel> scizzo: thx
<dmoyne> you are the king of wisdom of ubuntu !
<Seveas> lol dmoyne, no way :)
<dmoyne> thanks for your help I will put this into practice before reappearing on this chat room
<Seveas> good luck!
<xamdm> linuxn00b. ok ther is are three buttons status, rules, an  the lastone i dont know in english, choose rules an then create new rule ore something that sounds like that
<xamdm> sorry, just rightclick in the forwarding window
<jamin_l> ok i'm really confused -- my CD contents are not at /media/cdrom0
<linuxn00b> ok, I added anything I could that seemed like someting that would forward the port
<xamdm> and choose new rule
<jamin_l> and i don't have a /dev/cdrom
<jamin_l> where the freaking hell is my CD mounted?
<linuxn00b> jamesh, odd you should have a cdrom :-s
<jamin_l> i know i have it because SoundJuicer sees it
<jamin_l> and i can see the icon on the desktop
<TFP> hi
<jamin_l> i can't see the freaking thing
<TFP> which version of the kernel is hoary using?
<wezzer-> jamin_l: did you solve your problem?
<jamin_l> no
<jamin_l> i solved one problem and found another
<wezzer-> see /mnt/cdrom
<jamin_l> i tried that
<wezzer-> if you are looking for your cdrom drive
<wezzer-> hmm
<Seveas> jamin_l, can you paste the output of the command: mount
<wezzer-> check if it is mounted
<jamin_l> oi
<jamin_l> er i'll paste in a PM so i don't spam
<Seveas> k
<wezzer-> ok
<Seveas> or use pastebin.com :)
<xamdm> linuxnoob, is it working ??, is there a router ores somrthing before your pc ??
<linuxn00b> xamdm, no it's not working :( there is no router before my pc
<sihen> hello all
<Seveas> hello sihen
<xamdm> linuxnoob,if jou remove any firewall, does it work then ??
<sihen> posible someone could help me out, when i mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/winblows it totally crashes my system
<linuxn00b> xamdm, I dunno lemme check
<sihen> NTFS file system
<sihen> I need to mount my other hd's
<linuxn00b> xamdm, same results :(
<Seveas> sihen, what do you mean by "crashes my system"
<xamdm> linuxn00b, then there is something else that blocks us, what kind of connection do jou use, how are the devices called ??
<sihen> Seveas,  mouse is gone cant exit x cant do anything, a reset button is needed
<linuxn00b> I use DSL what do you mean what are the deviced called?
<jamin_l> heh i had the same problem with Woarty
<Seveas> sihen, what are the last messages from dmesg after you try to mount?
<jamin_l> couldn't pin it down to a single program so upgraded Hoary
<Seveas> oh wait... reset
<Seveas> no dmesg then :)
<jamin_l> now i have a whole new ball of string to play with
<xamdm> linuxnoob, ok so ppp0 is internet and eth1 is lan (so DSL is connected to eth0) correct ??
<png> how do u mount sihen ?
<Seveas> sihen, what are the last lines from /var/log/kern.log
<Seveas> they should indicate something...
<Seveas> if they don't: try mounting with:
<linuxn00b> I dont use ppp0
<Seveas> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/winblows -o "ro,fmask=0333,dmask=0222,user"
<xamdm> linuxnoob, just tell me what jou see if typing ifconfig (as root)
<jamin_l> Seveas, testing my own knowledge, could you get the last lines with: cat /var/log/kern.log ??
<xamdm> linuxn00b, how do jou connect to dsl then ??
<Seveas> jamin_l, yes you can with that, but I meant the actual dmesg command (see also what i typed before)
<jamin_l> ah what does dmesg do?
<linuxn00b> just a cat5 cable to my pc and a regular line to the wall
<Seveas> display all kernel messages since the last reboot :)
<linuxn00b> xdm I see eth0 eth1 and lo
<xamdm> linuxn00b, i never saw such a setup for dsl, do jou have a static ip ?
<linuxn00b> nahh they give me a dynamic one
<xamdm> linuxn00b, isn't ther a splitter ??
<linuxn00b> umm I think so it outside of the house
<xamdm> linuxn00b,how do jou connct to internet, ??
<xamdm> linuxn00b, i mean pppoe ore another protocol
<linuxn00b> a dsl modem...
<xamdm> ok, what kind, how is it connectd to jour pc
<sihen> lets try
<linuxn00b> I have no clue I just plug it in and im good to go
<jamin_l> i give up for tonight
<Seveas> tonight?
<Seveas> it's 1 pm :)
<linuxn00b> xamdm, umm modem > pc >  switch > winXP(3)
<sihen> root@Enigma:/home/sihen # mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/winblows -o "ro,fmask=0333,dmask=0222,user"
<sihen> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<sihen>        missing codepage or other error
<sihen>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<sihen>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<sihen>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<sihen>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Seveas> sihen, so your windows partition is not /dev/hda3....
<xamdm> linuxn00b, what is zmm ??, mine is connected via ethernet and uses the pppoe protocol
<xamdm> umm i meant
<linuxn00b> I was guessing ;)
<png> sihen, sudo fdisk -l  /dev/hda .. what u see?
<linuxn00b> I don't know what protocol it uses hahaha
<sihen> Seveas,  trying to figer it out, i have 3 x hd's in this machine 2 x ide's and 1 x SATA. I have managed to mount my win install drive which was hda1. im trying to mount/find the other storage hd.
<linuxn00b> it just works and I like it :)
<Seveas> sihen, do what png says
<Seveas> sudo fdisk /dev/hda1
<Seveas> sudo fdisk /dev/hda2
<sihen>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sihen> /dev/hda1   *           1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<sihen> /dev/hda2            5100        9537    35648235   83  Linux
<sihen> /dev/hda3            9538        9729     1542240    5  Extended
<sihen> /dev/hda5            9538        9729     1542208+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Seveas> sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<xamdm> linuxn00b, i don't undestand how this is done, how do jou tell it which conectiondata it should use ??
<png> ur ntfs partion is hda1 not hda3
<linuxn00b> conectiondata?? I dont my modem just has 2 port and phone and a ethernet
<sihen> png
<sihen> i should have 2 NTFS IDE hd's
<hank_> Hey all, anyone know If I can use apt-get to install linux-wlan?
<Seveas> sihen,
<Nermal> sihen, hdb ?
<png> sihen,  type sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb, or hdc or hdd .. find ur exact partion.. then try to mount.
<xamdm> linuxn00b, how is this configured, how does jour prvider know that it is jou and not any other user ??
<Seveas> try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Seveas> and also sudo -l /dev/sda
<xamdm> linuxn00b, ther must be a kind of configuration
<Nermal> hmm.. bzipping a 4.7 gb file taking a while
<linuxn00b> xamdm, oh they just ask for my MAC addy
<sihen> i have mounted hda1 successfully but that is just my windows install files. i need to mount the other ntfs hd cause all my mp3s etc sits on there
<Smeven> does anyone know what driver is needed for a integrated 4-in-1 media reader in a laptop?
<xamdm> linuxn00p, strange, in germany things work just a little other..
<linuxn00b> xamdm, odd well atleast we both get internet :)
<sihen>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sihen> /dev/hdb1               1       18182   146046883+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<sihen> /dev/hdb2           18183       19457    10241437+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<xamdm> linuxn00b, did jou ever try to connect to any other os from internet, i think jou used windows before ??
<sihen> i think hdb1 is it
<sihen> so to mount it i should use?
<alfatau> hi, i installed linux onto my asus M6822NEBP notebook, and i have some problems: first i can't get the battery support, but i was able to solve it following instructions found on tuxmobil.org; second, when turning off the laptop, i'm obliged to keep pressed the power key. I get the message: Power down. acpi called off. what can i do, or to what is due this behaviour??
<Seveas> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/winblows -o "ro,fmask=0333,dmask=0222,user"
<png> sihen mount /dev/hdb1 and look inside it
<p-fox> i dont suppose there's anyone here who can help me out with doing some modification to the clearlooks engine? (or know where)
<linuxn00b> yeah my XP boxes can connect to the internet just fine :)
<xamdm> linuxnoob, i meant the other way round
<xamdm> linuxn00b, i belive that the problem is jour internetconnection
<linuxn00b> you mean my linux box connecting to the net?? (it's 4:15 am been up since 5am) haha
<linuxn00b> xamdm, I don't think it is because it used to work fine untill my gf spilled her drink all over the router a few days ago haha
<sihen> got it :) ta, now the hard part, how do i mount a SATA drive
<xamdm> linuxnoob, just slow for me, whichj computer is connected to the modem
<Seveas> sihen,
<hank_> Heya, anyone had any experience with linux-wlan?
<Seveas> first try: fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<hank_> can I use apt-get to install it?
<Seveas> hank_, yes
<Seveas> I run wlan now :)
<linuxn00b> xamdm, my linux box is (the one i'm using now)
<xamdm> linuxnoob, u just said the bad word router
<hank_> Ooo, How'd ya install it?>
<xamdm> is it a hardware router ??
<Seveas> hank_, you meen the linux-wlan-ng driver?
<xamdm> is thisone doing the connection ??
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yeah I was a linksys befsr41
<linuxn00b> that thing was build tought IMO hahaha
<hank_> I don't know, I guess the utils and the drivers
<Seveas> hank_, so you just mean "a wireless connection"
<Seveas> which wifi card do you have?
<xamdm> linuxn00b, do jou still use this router ??
<sihen> Seveas,
<sihen> root@Enigma:~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<sihen> root@Enigma:~ #
<hank_> Yeah, I tried Ndiswrapper on my card. Im pretty sure that worked but I cant get a connection going. Maybe soething wrong with the windows side?
<png> sihen, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda ;
<png> sihen, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<linuxn00b> xamdm, nope it doesnt work since it got water spilled all over it and I decided to set it up in flames muahahahaha
<hank_> seveas, I have an excell 9-2.11b
<hank_> oops, 802.11b
<Seveas> hank_, so you still have ndiswrapper installed?
<hank_> yeah
<Seveas> with windows drivers?
<xamdm> linuxn00b, ok, so now the dsl-modem is connected to eth0, correct ??, and the other computers to eth 1
<comcor> Whats the media (cdrom, floppy, etc..) automounting junk that ubuntu uses?
<Nermal> I do too :)
<linuxn00b> xamdm, that is correct :D
<Seveas> comcor: pmount
<hank_> I think so, THe wireless deal says 100% signal stregth but the windows side says nothing
<sihen> root@Enigma:/etc # fdisk -l /dev/sda
<hank_> yeah with win drivers
<raghu> when we access ftp folders through winscp ...it allos us to navigate through home and root...how to avoid this?
<xamdm> linuxnoob, hm, so which firewall are jou running at the moment ??
<sihen> root@Enigma:/etc #
<Seveas> hank_, can you paste the output of the commands "iwconfig" and "ipconfig" on pastebin.com or in a private chat
<linuxn00b> well I god shorewall and firestarter is in the taskbar
<sihen> png, any other idea's?
<Seveas> sorry, that last one is "ifconfig"
<xamdm> linuxnoob, ist shorewall still running ??
<png> sihen, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<png> sihen, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<png> sihen, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yeah last I checked a few min ago
<hank_> sssure, how can we private chat
<Nermal> png, it's a good job you're being nice
<png> :)
<Nermal> I'd have moved on to dd'ing the disk by now
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yeah its running
<comcor> Seveas, okay, I'm unfamiliar with that and will have to look at it further
<xamdm> linuxnoob, please stop shorewall and just use firestarter, because if firestarter allows 8888, and shorewall not..., jou know what i mean, don't jou
<comcor> for the moment, I would like to get my cdburner to open, though
<comcor> heh
<Seveas> lol :)
<sihen> root@Enigma:/etc # sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<sihen> root@Enigma:/etc # sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<sihen> root@Enigma:/etc # fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<sihen> root@Enigma:/etc #
<linuxn00b> xamdm, ok I stped shorewall and firestarter is started
<linuxn00b> ahhh still don't work
<sihen> png,
<sihen> root@Enigma:/etc # ls -l /dev/sd*
<sihen> ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<sihen> root@Enigma:/etc # cd /dev/
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # ls sd*
<sihen> ls: sd*: No such file or directory
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # ls s*
<sihen> sndstat  stderr  stdin  stdout
<sihen> shm:
<sihen> snd:
<sihen> controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1p  timer
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev #
<comcor> There is no disk in the drive, and its like it has it locked. dunno how to get it open, other than a paper clip
<Seveas> comcor, what does mount say about the drive, mounted or not?
<comcor> its not mounted
<comcor> according to mount
<Seveas> and you cannot eject it using "eject"
<xamdm> linuxnoob, nmap tells me that all ports are open
<comcor> nope, or by the button on the front of the thing..
<Seveas> what happens if you try to mount it?
<linuxn00b> xamdm, all??? it should work then
<comcor> its like it is locked
<comcor> # mount /cdrom
<comcor> mount: No medium found
<comcor> wha-wha-whaaaa...
<comcor> hehe
<Vishaakje> hi, I've installed apache2, php and mysql. But when I try to connect to mysql from php it gives me this error: cannot load mysql extension, please check PHP configuration...
<Vishaakje> does anyone know a solution for this?
<xamdm> linuxnoob, webmin is running on port 10000, if my ip was allowed i had been able to connect..., what is this on port 8888
<linuxn00b> its gnump3d it's a music server for a friend
<Seveas> comcor, does a reboot help?
<linuxn00b> and he isnt gonna too happy when he finds out he cant connect hahaha
<comcor> Seveas, it hasn't in the past..
<xamdm> linuxnoob, how does he connect, just via browser ore does he use a software ??
<Vishaakje> the manual tells me to install a software package named "PHP-MySQL" or similiar, but there isn't such a package in synaptic
<linuxn00b> just a browser anyone can connect to it
* comcor suspects its about time to sacrifice a llama or other animal
<Nermal> Vishaakje, try php4-mysql
<xamdm> linuxnoob, i als beleve that firestarter is not runnig at the moment, ther are hjust to many open ports
<Seveas> comcor, do you happen to have another OS installed or do you have a livecd at hand
<Seveas> if so: boot the other OS or livecd
<linuxn00b> well it's started
<Seveas> and try there
<linuxn00b> I can see it in the top right of my screen
<comcor> I will later, when I have the chance..
<Vishaakje> Nermal, can't find it in synaptic :(
<comcor> thanks for your suggestions, though
<CentraX> hehe
<comcor> I will say I've never ran across this in "debian classic" ;p
<xamdm> linuxnoob, im able to connect to gnump, just http://jour ip:8888
<Nermal> Vishaakje, just do apt-get install php4-mysql
<parax> hi
<Nermal> a simple  aptitude search php |grep mysql gave me that
<linuxn00b> yeah I know it works that way but most people have it booked marked at incdb.kicks-ass.net:8888
<Vishaakje> Nermal, thanks!
<Nermal> :)_
<xamdm> linuxn00b, that also works, just doing it at this time
<parax> is there any place where I can download Ubuntu CD covers?
<skummich> piratebay? :>
<xamdm> linuxn00b, http://incdb.kicks-ass.net:8888/tagbrowse/album
<Vishaakje> Nermal, grr, error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Nermal> close synaptic ?
<Vishaakje> duh :P
<linuxn00b> xamdm, I can't see anything haha
<linuxn00b> my own server hates me haha
<Vishaakje> ah, then he can't find the package
<Nermal> well its listed here
<Vishaakje> E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql :)
<Nermal> peter@ubuntu:~$ aptitude search php4-mysql
<Nermal> c   php4-mysql                     - MySQL module for php4
<xamdm> linuxnoob, just stop and then start firestarter again
<error_29> good morning.  Has anybody had this problem-- in hoary, if I unzip files to the desktop, or download (with firefox) files to the desktop, they don't show up
<Nermal> you have universe and multiverse sources enabled ?
<linuxn00b> xamdm, ok
<Nermal> though you shouldn't need them
<Nermal> :|
<xamdm> linuxnoob, u shoul notice if someon tries to connect to jour server, the icon becomes red
<error_29> I can't find the unzipped or downloaded files anywhere.  It's like the desktop folder is a black hole
<Vishaakje> Nermal, I'm kinda new to this :)
* Nermal rocks back and forth
<linuxn00b> xamdm, yeah I noticed that it sayed red for a while eariler
<linuxn00b> now its just blue
<Nermal> error_29, don't they go to ~/ by default
<xamdm> linuxnoob, now it shoul change
<linuxn00b> xamdm, nope still blue
<error_29> Nermal, nothing's going there, and I choose "desktop" in the dialogs
<xamdm> linuxn00b, there is something wrong, ijust did a portscan,did jou allow everything ??
<error_29> when I had firefox 1 in warty before, firefox did confuse desktop with "home" but that's not happening here.
<linuxn00b> umm I don't think so
<xamdm> linuxn00b, maybe u choose the wrong device (eth0 / eth1) for internet, there is ssh open and webmin .., an a few  more
<linuxn00b> yeah I oped ssh and webmin and there thould be 2 others gnump3d and db I think
<Myrtti> you've got webmin open to the world?
<Myrtti> aiks
<linuxn00b> Myrtti, it shouldnt be cause I dont see it in firestarter
<linuxn00b> argggg
<xamdm> linuxn00b, http (80), 6667 (irc), 443 445, 1434,
<linuxn00b> xamdm, I dont know what the other 3 are
<Myrtti> I've seen those
<Myrtti> can't remember what they are,though
<xamdm> linuxnoob, https, and sql
<error_29> OK, this is weird- I can find the unzipped files with "search for files" -- but they don't show in nautilus otherwise.  They're not hidden.  They're just invisible!  anybody have this problem?
<linuxn00b> ahh ok I wonder where sql came from I dont remember installing it
<SiRrUs> good morning guys
<xamdm> linuxn00b, firestarter doesnt run on the correct devce !!, ure computer is open to the world..
<linuxn00b> xamdm, WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xamdm> maybe here is somone else who can hel jou ??
<xamdm> WTF ????
<linuxn00b> xamdm, What The F**k ;)
<linuxn00b> xamdm, what does the port scan say now?
<xamdm> linuxn00b, just a second
<linuxn00b> ok
<xamdm> linuxn00b, what did jou change ??, gnump is unreachable again ..
<linuxn00b> I started shorewall again haha
<xamdm> linuxn00b, only use one Firewall, so then stop firestarter, ore remove it
<linuxn00b> I did stop firestarter
<ddaa> Is there a simple gtk2/gnome app to display a notification from a script/program?
<xamdm> linun00p, i don't know what todo next, maybe someonelse can help jopu
<Vishaakje> Nermal, well, I ran apt-get update and tried to apt-get install php4-mysql. But it still can't find the package
<fade24> hi newbee here, need help connecting 2 internet
<Vishaakje> update from deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<xamdm> linuxn00p, now everything is blocked again..
<fade24> can anyone help?
<linuxn00b> xamdm,  yeah i'll check around later its almost 5am haha well i'm off to bed night, xamdm thanks for your help :)
<ddaa> What I want to do is get a dialog notification every time a mail match a filter in evolution. Evo provide "run program" and "pipe to program" actions, so I would like the right program to hook in there.
<ogra> ddaa: look at zenity
<linuxn00b> xamdm, good they should be blocked :)
<xamdm> see jou
* ddaa looks
<ogra> ddaa: heh
<fade24> hi newbee here, need help connecting 2 internet
<fade24> can anyone help?
<xamdm> hi fade24, jes i can
<ogra> ddaa: http://www.grawert.net/software/evonotify/index.html
<ddaa> ogra: thanks, but that will not do it, I need something more explicit than 'you have mail'
<ogra> ddaa: but it might be a base for your enhancements :)
<ddaa> :) seriously, I'm in a "quick hack this crap I need for work" mode.
<ogra> heh, then go for zenity :)
<xamdm> @fade24 still need help ??
<Vishaakje> Search and you shall find :) solved it myself :P
<theine> Hi, does anybody know a good bluetooth tutorial (ideally for Hoary)?
<skummich> Google is your friend. [www.justfuckinggoogleit.com]  :)
<ddaa> ogra: thanks, that's exactly what i wanted
<theine> skummich: I did, but wasn't entirely satisfied with the results
<theine> skummich: but thanks for the hint!
<error_29> Is anyone having a problem with totem skipping, on every mp3, about a second into each file?
<bas> error_29, no. is it just with totem?
<erny_> hello all i could appreciate your help with cups server ... i can not configure it
<error_29> good question bas!  you're right, I should check more apps (when i get some...!)
<skummich> Hello. My Name is skum :)
<seby_> hi, everytime when my ubuntu boot, i have to reconnect my router, so that i can get a connection to the internet. others computers like mac osx machine have no problems. any clues about that. something wrong with dhcp?
<Zindar> define "reconnect my router"
<Zindar> reconnect it how? what? why?
<bas> seby_, so your router gets misconfigured when you boot ubuntu? or doesnt ubuntu correctly connect to your router?
<membreya> lo SiRrUs :)
<seby_> i got a smc router, when i boot my computer, i have to visit the router config page and manually have to reconnect to my isp
<seby_> otherwise i dont get a connection to the internet
<membreya> that's a router problem then seby_
<SiRrUs> membreya good morning
<seby_> but mac osx and windows work fine with that
<membreya> only 8 mb for downloads today....
<membreya> it's getting SO light weight
<seby_> only ubuntu got problems with it
<SiRrUs> :) yeah it is
<membreya> seby_: if it truly is a router...then it shouldn't need your computer to connect it to the internet
<bas> seby_, what does your interfaces configuration look like after booting ubuntu? (/sbin/ifconfig)
<membreya> god I love ubuntu calender :P
<membreya> cept that pic with the dude :|
<Myrtti> you men
<membreya> shush Myrtti :P
<membreya> march has a good bum :P
<Myrtti> I'll do a wallpaper with chocolate
<seby_> bas, if i terminate eth0 and reactivate it again, it works too
<membreya> oh ...anyone else not able to use their "hibernate" ?
<seby_> but it doesnt just work after boot up
<seby_> i can connect to the router, but not to the inet
<membreya> seby_: is it broadband or dial up with the router?
<seby_> dial up
<seby_> pppoe
<SiRrUs> coffee time brb
<bas> seby_, how do you "terminate" eth0 and reenable it in ubunty? /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<membreya> k SiRrUs :)
<seby_> ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<Upayavir1> Hi all. I'm getting "tar: A lone zero block at XXXXX" whenever I try to untar something. Different XXXXX for each tar file. Any ideas anyone?
<membreya> lo tritium
* membreya nods
<tritium> hi membreya :)
<SiRrUs> nothing like a coffee when the temp is so cold
<SiRrUs> hello tritium
<tritium> Hello SiRrUs!
<membreya> SiRrUs: where in canadia are ya?
<SiRrUs> Barrie Ontario  30 mins north of Toronto
<membreya> aaah...french cannuck huh :P
<SiRrUs> Nope :)
<membreya> my ex-gf and kid live in Vancouver eh :)
<SiRrUs> Pretty much all English around here
<SiRrUs> oh yeah Vancouver is ok
<membreya> really? hmmmm far as I knew all east coasters were french canadian
<membreya> and lumberjacks :D
<SiRrUs> lol
<Hannes_> vancouver is cold
<SiRrUs> not all of us
<Burgundavia> vancouver is not cold
<SiRrUs> Vancouver is warn
<SiRrUs> warm
* membreya breaks into song....iiiiiiiiim a lumberjack and I'm ok
<SiRrUs> compared to here
<membreya> I work all day and I sleep all night
<SiRrUs> I like golfing rather then chopping trees
<Burgundavia> ah, you poor east coasters
<Hannes_> -7C here now
<SiRrUs> The east coast is like 1000 miles from here
<Burgundavia> 10C
<membreya> I cut down trees and eat my lunch and go to the lavatory..
<xamdm> 3C
<membreya> on wednesdays i go shopping
<membreya> and have buttered scones for teaaaa
<SiRrUs> we like thinking of ourselves as being in Central Canada :)
<Burgundavia> and dress up in womens underwear
<Burgundavia> just like my daddy did
<Hannes_> but hey, school from 8.15-16.45 yay
<superted> Hannes_: haha, where do you go to school?
<Hannes_> Finland
<SiRrUs> -15c here
<membreya> i put on womens clothing and hang around in bars, i wish id been a girly, just like my dear papa
* membreya stops singing now :|
* SiRrUs thinks membreya  doesnt sing all that well anyway ;)
<HiddenWolf> membreya: ??
<membreya> SiRrUs: yes...it's true.. I'm tonedeaf :(
<picole> hi,everybody
<membreya> yes HiddenWolf ?
<SiRrUs> hello picole
<SiRrUs> membreya this isnt getting real boring
<SiRrUs> isnt=is
<membreya> im sorry SiRrUs :(
<jesuel> mmm
<picole> i wanna ask when the hoary release,can you tell me?
<jesuel> much better
<SiRrUs> no I mean everything is working for me ;)
<membreya> next month apparently picole
<membreya> oh ok :)
<picole> o,merci
<membreya> time to move to a new distro that's bleeding edge? :P
<xamdm> is gnome 2.10 jet in hoary ??
<membreya> bleeding edge = getting cut lots
<membreya> xamdm: yes
<SiRrUs> lol dont think so
<picole> i am a guy from Shanghai
<xamdm> membreya: thx
<membreya> trying to pick up picole ? :P
<membreya> lol
<membreya> np xamdm
<xamdm> will i have problems  with upgrade from warty (using backports)
<picole> i am waiting for gnome2.10,but i saw the gnome release plan,as if today is the gnome2.10 release,am i right?
<membreya> picole: gnome 2.10 has been trickled to hoary over the last few days :)
<picole> o,i see,thanks
<picole> anyone who have been Shanghai,i am studying at Tongji University
<picole> hehe
<Fator_Dee> I might move to asia in the future, if the software patents in EU fuck up everything :-p
<shock> indeed
<shock> :/
<Fator_Dee> should start learning chinese in university
<shock> those f****ing bastards are all bribed... everyone can clearly see that
<shock> :(
<Fator_Dee> btw
<Fator_Dee> http://mjr.iki.fi/texts/patentfund
<shock> hrhr I know
<picole> :)
<shock> u in?
<Fator_Dee> nope, been thinking about sending a mail
<Fator_Dee> but I have mailed my countries mep though
<picole> me too,when i go to gnome.org
<picole> thanks,guys.i love this place,and i love ubuntu too.
<SiRrUs> picole and we all love you :)
<picole> i will always be here later
<Fator_Dee> "Even jesus- uses Ubuntu, why won't you too?"
<picole> xiexie,this is Chinese
<picole> see you
<Xappe> what is a normal hdd temperature range for an ibook g3? think mine is getting to warm when running Hoary. I get 47-50C from hddtemp...
<Xappe> and it feels quite warm on the outside
<membreya> what about cpu temp Xappe ?
<Xappe> membreya, don't think it's that high. cat /proc/cpuinfo gives around 30C uncalibrated
<BiteMeBill> A typical range would be -40C (-40F) to 70C (158F). Clearly few users will have a problem with these numbers.
<BiteMeBill> That was a copy and paste.
<Xappe> from?
<BiteMeBill> pcGuide
<membreya> Ive had my amd64 3200 running at 120 degree celcius when the CPU fan wasn't connecting properly :P
<Xappe> well, another strange thing is that I never hear the fan either, and I'm sure that worked when I had OSX installed
<BiteMeBill> Xappe: Disregard what I pasted. I completely disagree with it..  Misread ot.
<BiteMeBill> ot = it
<BiteMeBill> Xappe: Software shouldn't be stopping your fans.
<Xappe> BiteMeBill, well ok. I'm not that familiar with laptops. Started to use this one yesterday...
<BiteMeBill> Xappe: I've had some laptops that there was no way I was going to put in on my lap.
<BiteMeBill> Just too hot for my flesh.  LOL
<arun--> clear looks engine is in the updates
<BiteMeBill> Xappe: http://www.heatsink-guide.com/content.php?content=hdd.shtml
<Xappe> hmm
<milez> hello
<milez> can anyone tell me how to modify the default gdm input language?
<SiRrUs> hi
<milez> because i seem to be entering hebrew glyphs as my username and no key combination i try switches it to english.
<milez> i reset all the environment variables and restart gdm
<milez> and the problem persists.
<arun--> milez: did you try the gdm.conf under/etc/gdm?
<milez> arun-- , i looked at it
<milez> and found nothing relevant.
<milez> did i miss anything?
<sihen> y0 who wants to try help me get my SATA HD working? I have tried with png but we were unsuccessful
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<membreya> it should be sda sihen
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev #
<membreya> sihen: is your SATA drive detected at boot? ie do a dmesg
<sihen> oops
<membreya> hmm who here can help with grub menu ?
<membreya> I want to know what the quiet splash command is for ?
<Burgundavia> membreya: quiet is so that the kernel doesn't spew its messages to stout
<membreya> aaah :)
<membreya> danke
<membreya> playing with splash images :)
<Burgundavia> to see the diff, boot into recovery mode (traditionally known as single-user mode)
<Burgundavia> that does not have quiet on
<Burgundavia> and note that quiet only applies to kernel, so you still get all the init stuff
<sihen> membreya, can i paste to u in priv?
<membreya> sure
<magaltavor> hi can i have some help
<magaltavor> i have a problem
<Burgundavia> what is your issue.
<Burgundavia> s/./?
<magaltavor> i installed hedghug and i made one an update and now it gaves me error
<kent> magaltavor, hedghug?  Do you meen Hoary?
<magaltavor> yes sir
<Burgundavia> what kind of error?
<magaltavor> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packag es (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Pa
<magaltavor> ailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/restricted/source/S ources.gz  Bad header line
<sihen> membreya,  any idea man?
<Burgundavia> magaltavor: can you surf the web?
<magaltavor> of course
<magaltavor> i can chat from the machine
<kent> magaltavor, are you sure you have updated the list of packages (refresh in Synaptic) or run "sudo apt-get update" from a terminal?  either one will do..
<Burgundavia> ok, just checking
<magaltavor> the same
<magaltavor> issue
<magaltavor> couls you please regiveme the offical url for apt- for update
<magaltavor> so i can recheck them
<magaltavor> or anything
<kent> magaltavor, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<magaltavor> ok
<magaltavor> can anybody tell me what is this
<kent> magaltavor, make sure you get the Hoary lines correctly.   And then refresh the list of packages either in synaptic or Hoary. Then run "apt-get dist-upgrade" or upgrade from synaptic.
<magaltavor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Bad header line
<magaltavor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Bad header line
<magaltavor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz  Bad header line
<magaltavor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Bad header line
<kent> mercurus, do you use synaptic or apt  to update/install programs?
<kent> magaltavor, do you use synaptic or apt to update/install programs?
<kent> damn tabcompletion
<kent> magaltavor, you could msg me your sources.list file (the repositories in synaptic).  That way I can see if it contains any errors.  (dont post the file here, that way people will be angry)
<magaltavor> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<magaltavor> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<magaltavor> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<magaltavor> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<magaltavor> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<magaltavor> ## repository.
<magaltavor> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> gah
<magaltavor> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<magaltavor> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<magaltavor> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<magaltavor> ## team.
<magaltavor> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<Myrtti> magaltavor: ever heard of /msg
<magaltavor> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<Fator_Dee> not like this :-/
<magaltavor> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<magaltavor> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<magaltavor> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<magaltavor> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<Fator_Dee> pastebin, pretty please
<magaltavor> Myrtti, i did it but missed something i ma sorrry
<magaltavor> really ssorry guys
<magaltavor> Kent
<magaltavor> did you saw them
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm guys i installed Enlightenment, but can find an option to log into it!
<kent> magaltavor, yes. Im looking, but I cant see any errors :(
<magaltavor> ok i will check somthing now
<cocol> i have downloaded a new plashscreen...how to install it?
<scizzo> cocol: use gconftool
<cocol> System>Preferences>?
<scizzo> cocol: no
<cocol> i will try gconftool
<scizzo> cocol: Applications->Systemtools
<cocol> have to install it?
<cocol> ok thanks
<scizzo> Apps -> gnome-session -> options
<scizzo> and that is the place with the splashscreen
<cocol> iam in hoary
<scizzo> me too
<scizzo> I have it there
<CentraX> oki
<jono> sladen, PING
<Brunellus> I have a stupid question about xmms
<Brunellus> ubuntu wants to use totem to play back icecast streams
<Brunellus> and I want it to use xmms
<raydogg``> right click on the file
<raydogg``> properties
<raydogg``> open with
<Brunellus> I have successfully made xmms the default CD player
<Brunellus> here's the thing, though
<Brunellus> if I copy the location and put that through xmms, I should hear the stream, right?
<raydogg``> is it over samba ?
<sihen> membreya,  here?
<Brunellus> no.  I'm trying to play a stream off the internet
<Brunellus> one of the ones listed on icecast.org
<raydogg``> i see, i've never done that
<scizzo> Brunellus: open location
<raydogg``> I have a .pls for that and i associated the .pls with xmms and it plays shoutcasts
<Brunellus> scizzo:  I tried open location, and I get nothing
<Brunellus> so I'm wondering what I must be missing
<Brunellus> I open location, I hit OK
<Brunellus> and nothing.  nothing in the playlist, no output.
<scizzo> Brunellus: what happens when you tell it to open location and what exactly do you tell it to open?
<kapput1> I'm not able to open secure sites from firefox in ubuntu
<Brunellus> scizzo:  I copy the location from the icecast.org list, like this:
<Brunellus> http://dir.xiph.org/listen.php?pid=653504&file=listen.m3u
<Brunellus> for instance.
<Brunellus> I go to xmms, "play location" and put that into the dialog box
<scizzo> that does not help
<Brunellus> click OK
<Brunellus> and then nothing.
<kapput1> is there any other alternative to the browser
<scizzo> Brunellus: try to download the file instead
<scizzo> Brunellus: vi file.m3u
<scizzo> or just open it as normal
<sihen> root@Enigma:/mnt # umount /mnt/winblows/
<sihen> umount: /mnt/winblows/: not mounted
<sihen> root@Enigma:/mnt # mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb /mnt/winblows/
<sihen> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt/winblows/ busy
<sihen> root@Enigma:/mnt #
<scizzo> Brunellus: if the server is using mp3 and so on then maybe you are missing the plugin that tells you that you can play mp3 and so on in xmms
<scizzo> Brunellus: find the restricted formats in the wiki and make sure that you have that first
<Brunellus> scizzo:  it didn't work on an .ogg
<scizzo> Brunellus: after that try to add the playlist again
<Brunellus> and I have the codecs from the restricted-formats wiki
<Brunellus> however, bizarrely, downloading and then playing them worked.
<scizzo> sihen: some user standing in the directory?
<scizzo> sihen: make sure that no terminal or something is using that searchpath...
<scizzo> sihen: to find out if the mountpoint is being mounted just type mount or df -h
<sladen> jono: /me is on GPRS busy fixing a box somewhere.  can you repeat the question?  /msg is better
<scizzo> Brunellus: try to add the m3u file as a normal playlist then
<sihen> scizzo,  i did a root@Enigma:/mnt # chmod 777 winblows/
<sihen> would that be preventing it from mounting
<Brunellus> yeah, that sounds like it might work.
<sihen> root@Enigma:/mnt # df -h
<sihen> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<sihen> /dev/hda2              34G  1.7G   31G   6% /
<sihen> tmpfs                 443M     0  443M   0% /dev/shm
<sihen> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  56% /dev
<tizen> sihen: do mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hd<blah> /mnt/winblows
<tizen> instead of chmod 777
<scizzo> sihen: like I said make sure that no terminal or something is using the mountpoint
<Brunellus> scizzo:  no, it won't add as a remote location
<Brunellus> the stream will only be added if I download the ogg stream or the m3u stream, and add the file conventionally
<Brunellus> weird.
<scizzo> Brunellus: not as a remote location....download the file...and then try to add it with the addplaylist thingy
<Brunellus> scizzo:  yes, that worked.
<Brunellus> it'll do as a workaround.  now I want to know how I can add a remote location without having to go through this
<scizzo> Brunellus: then you have no problem more then the browser not knowing what player to use for m3u files
<scizzo> Brunellus: change the mimetype
<Brunellus> how?
<sihen> tizen,
<sihen> root@Enigma:~ # mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hdb /mnt/winblows
<sihen> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt/winblows busy
<Echylo> damn, how do you unblock somebody in gaim?
<sihen> /dev/dev/hdb    /mnt/winblows   auto    ro,user,noauto  0       0
<scizzo> sihen: have you looked so that no one is using that directory?
<sihen> thats what iv added to fstab
<Brunellus> scizzo:  how do I change the mimetype?
<sihen> scizzo, yes
<scizzo> sihen: that is wrong
<scizzo>  /dev/dev/hdb < ---- /dev/hdb
<sihen> scizzo, what should it be?
<scizzo> not 2 devs
<sihen> hmmm me looks
<scizzo> Brunellus: 2 ways.....there is some way to change it in GNOME don't remember where though
<sihen> fixed
<scizzo> Brunellus: and then you have mimetypes in the browser....
<Brunellus> scizzo:  i'm listening.
<scizzo> Brunellus: look at the prefs for the browser...look at google to find the mimetype definition and then tell it what to do
<sihen> brb
<scizzo> Brunellus: often you can tell the browser to : open with : something
<Burn`> is dvdrecord in the hoary tree?
<sihen> what is adm? it fails on boot
<Brunellus> scizzo:  OK, yes, that comes up when I click on the link to the stream
<Brunellus> I can't find where xmmms is on the machine though
<Brunellus> I installed it via synaptic
<scizzo> Brunellus: whereis xmms
<scizzo> Brunellus: in a terminal
<scizzo> or which xmms
<scizzo>  /usr/bin/xmms
<scizzo> what it seems like here
<scizzo> remember that you can add special parameters for it also
<scizzo>  %s and so on I guess it is
<Brunellus> huzzay.  that works!
<scizzo> ;)
<scizzo> glad to hear
<sihen> scizzo,  so how do i fix this prob :(
<Fator_Dee> how can I uninstall an application which I have compiled from source?
<xamdm> make uninstall
<Fator_Dee> mplayer, that is in this case
<oscarh> is hoary rather stable by now or should i watch out?
<scizzo> sihen: ?
<jordanau> is there an open terminal keystroke?
<Fator_Dee> xamdm: thank you
<xamdm> fator_dee: np
<zimba-tm> xamdm, is it possible to monitor install in case "make uninstall" does not exist ?
<Burgundavia> oscarh: hoary becomes stable april
<Burgundavia> oscarh: preview release in about 5-6 hours
<xamdm> ziba-tm: i don't know
<zimba-tm> xamdm, ok thansk xou
<oscarh> yeah but with warty, it was quite stable a month before release
<raggi> Hi!, i have some problem with my apache2, it is usig over 400mb ram !!! why !?!!!!!!!
<scizzo> jordanau: not standard...you can fix that with going System -> Properties -> Keystrokes
<jordanau> great thanks
<scizzo> raggi: stop screaming
<raggi> never!
<raggi> :)
<raggi> alright i will stop screaming, i just wondering why my apache2 is using so much ram... over 400mb :S
<Fator_Dee> hahum... /bin/sh: -c: line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of file || make: *** [uninstall]  Error 2 || these came after I "unmaked" it, should I be worried?
<xamdm> fator_dee: this never happend to me, hm
<ronalde> saving a translation in rosetta fails with "A system error occurred." any clues?
<Fator_Dee> well, mplayer won't start, so it did something :-)
<xamdm> fator_dee: ;-)
<Fator_Dee> but there were other messages too, those were the last ones
<scizzo> raggi: memory leak?....look at the logs...
<xamdm> fator_dee: did jou run this as root ?? ore with sudo ??
<Thunderwood> if i could get my wireless network runnign life would be great
<raggi> hmm.... logs?
<Fator_Dee> xamdm: sudo
<sihen> scizzo,  i still cant mount this drive
<xamdm> fator_dee: then i don't know what happen
<jordanau> thanks scizzo, i can now open it with control shift t
<raggi> where would the logs be for apaceh2 ?
<sihen> scizzo, :(
<Fator_Dee> xamdm: well, I'll sacrifice a chicken and do some majick tricks, let's see what happens :-p
<jordanau> rhthym box is really buggy isn't it?
<xamdm> fator_dee. good luck, il go shopping, till later..
<scizzo> sihen: what does the mount command tell you?
<scizzo> raggi: /var/log/ somewhere?
<raggi> hmm thx ;) i will check :D
<sihen> scizzo, tells me its busy
<ronalde> saving a translation in rosetta fails with "A system error occurred." any clues?
<scizzo> sihen: but your fstab online also do a dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.log
<[eDu] > hi
<scizzo> sihen: and put both of them online
<sihen> put it online?
<scizzo> jordanau: rhythmbox works fine here
<scizzo> sihen: so I can see the logs and so on
<raggi> i dont find anything wrong with the logs :S
<scizzo> sihen: on a page
<scizzo> raggi: ok....you get any errors when starting apache2?
<sihen> scizzo,  can i dcc send? or mail?
<raggi> no :S
<schweeb> what's the ETA on the preview release today?
<kapputu> anyone here?
<Fator_Dee> just barely
<kapputu> not able to access secure sites
<kapputu> tried with both mozilla and firefox
<Burgundavia> ronalde: try #launchpad or #rosetta
<ronalde> Burgundavia: thx
<sihen> scizzo, ?
<Tuxadermist> bleh still no adding launchers to the applications menus ?
<sihen>  Tuxadermist i add launches to the desktop and they just dont appear
<Tuxadermist> Hmm
<Tuxadermist> Not good
<scizzo> sihen: not dcc
<sihen> scizzo,  email?
<scizzo> sihen: I don't have time more then if I can get it online on a page to look
<sihen> hold let me try
<scizzo> sihen: hmm...wait a sec
<scizzo> sihen: what does the line in fstab look like again?
<sihen> hold
<sihen> /dev/hdb        /mnt/winblows   auto    ro,user,noauto  0       0
<scizzo> that won't work well
<blackfeet> hi, i've a question about the ubuntu versions, whats the diffrence between hoary and warty? is it like sid and sarge in debian?
<scizzo> first you need to tell it which partition
<scizzo> hdb is the disk...but what partition?
<scizzo> and the: ro,user,noauto is something I would consider
<scizzo> I would use defaults,noauto in that case
<scizzo> the auto thingy I would change to the correct filesystem: ntfs or whatever it is you are using
<sihen> scizzo, so can you give me the line to replace it?
<schweeb> blackfeet: warty is the current release, hoary is the release candidate... so right now, more like stable and sarge
<scizzo> sihen: no
<scizzo> sihen: I don't know what partition you are using
<sihen> scizzo, its NTFS?
<scizzo> sihen: but what number in hdb?
<scizzo> sihen: look....hdb only tells me that you have a harddrive..
<sihen> yes hdb
<scizzo> sihen: you need like hdb1 or hdb2 or something
<sihen> so how do i find this info out
<schweeb> blackfeet: then when hoary is released, they'll create a grumpygroundhog (think that's the next name), so hoary will be stable and grumpy will be more like unstable, until they do the freezes, where it turns into more of a sarge
<sihen> hmmm
<scizzo> sihen: cfdisk /dev/hdb
<blackfeet> schweeb: i heared that hoary is using xfree and not xorg, is it true?
<scizzo> sihen: that will show you the partitions on that disk
<scizzo> sihen: with sudo that is
<schweeb> blackfeet: entirely untrue
<sihen> dev/hdb1               1       18182   146046883+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<schweeb> warty is using xfree, hoary is using xorg
<scizzo> sihen: there we go
<blackfeet> schweeb: ok, i think i will use an hoary ;) thx a lot
<scizzo> sihen: the line would be: /dev/hdb1   /mnt/winblows  ntfs  defaults,noauto  0  0
<schweeb> blackfeet: if you wait a fwe hours, there'll be an official preview release CD for download
<scizzo> sihen: or something simular
<blackfeet> blackfeet: from what? hoary?
<sihen> so it should be /dev/hdb1       /mnt/winblows   auto    defaults,noauto  0       0
<sihen> oh ok cool
<schweeb> blackfeet: for hoary, yes
<sihen> ta
<scizzo> sihen: remove the auto and replace it with ntfs
<sihen> think thats why it wont mount?
<Bog1> hello
<Bog1> does ubuntu have a security team or working group?
<blackfeet> schweeb: now no hoary is available?
<schweeb> there are unofficial CDs, but the official preview will be published sometime today
<blackfeet> schweeb: oh, i think i have downloaded an official hoary live, is this possible?
<schweeb> best to wait for that, so you can test it and make bugreports on it
<scizzo> sihen: try...I am not sure
<wixtech> Xappe: how is your ibook doing? Is it still running hot?
<Fator_Dee> can I have all 4 instances of automake (1.4, 1.6, 1.7, 1.8) installed without messing up my system?
<kapputu> I'm not able to access secure webmail from firefox
<schweeb> blackfeet: don't think the final officials have been released... there are some near-final ones around, yes
<scizzo> sihen: might happen that you need to reboot to get everything working as it should....but shouldn't have to...
<scizzo> bbl
<HiddenWolf> blackfeet: the pre-release hoary's are being uploaded now, not yet official/stable, but it's the last landmark before it.
<Xappe> this temperature thing is driving me nuts
<blackfeet> HiddenWolf: perfekt, then i will wait for it ;)
<Fator_Dee> Xappe: be happy that it's not boiling your nuts :-p
<Thunderwood> so where can i go to find out how to get my damn wireless lan working?!?!?!
<schweeb> blackfeet: you could always install from what you have, but I figure, what's a few hours to wait so that you can fileb ugs on their official preview release, rather than an unofficial release where some of the bugs may have already been worked out
<Xappe> Fator_Dee, blah ;) It's really hard to find what a normal temp of a ibook hdd is
<sihen> scizzo,  check this, i mount it in root and it works fine
<sihen> using user sihen i get
<sihen> /dev/hdb1   /mnt/winblows  ntfs  defaults,noauto  0  0
<sihen> but i have chmod 777 /mnt/winblows
<sihen> root@Enigma:~ # ls -ls /mnt/
<sihen> total 4
<sihen> 4 drwxrwxrwx  2 sihen sihen 4096 Mar  9 13:40 winblows
<scizzo> sihen: yes?
<Thunderwood> annnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyboooooooddyyyyyy
<scizzo> Thunderwood: what is your problem exactly?
<scizzo> Thunderwood: might be good to have a problem, error or something that we can base the problem on..
<sihen> oops
<drspin> does anyone know what a good VECTOR graphics program is for linux
<drspin> ?
<sihen> when i try access it with username sihen i get bash: cd: /mnt/winblows/: Permission denied
<scizzo> drspin: inkscape
<scizzo> sihen: yes...and you can access it with root
<Thunderwood> i don't even know where to start
<scizzo> sihen: that is the wonderful world of NTFS not good for use in Linux
<sihen> yes and iv already done a chmod 777 /mnt/winblows
<scizzo> Thunderwood: is the card found?
<scizzo> sihen: *shrug*
<schweeb> sihen: what are you trying to do? write to ntfs?
<sihen> ok
<Fator_Dee> http://sh.nu/~crimsun/mplayer/ <-- which one I should install if I have an AMD Duron?
<DazeD||laptop> i get this wicked error when i try to run konqueror something about not being able to connect to the dcopserver
<sproingie> is readonly ntfs reasonably stable?
<sihen> schweeb,  not at all, im just trying to change permission on the mount dir so I can access it with other users besides root
<sproingie> would be nice to get the fonts off my ntfs partition
<sihen> scizzo, thanks for all your help
<tizen> sihen: try mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hd<blah> /mnt/winblows
<Thunderwood> scizzo: how do i check that? I am assuming no because it says that there is no trace of a signal in the icon
<sapphire> hello
<Echy> anyone knows why after the update to hoary some parts of the menu are missing?
<tizen> sihen: that should work
<schweeb> sihen: man mount... look at the uid,gid,umask attributes
<tizen> sihen: or do you want to do it through fstab?
<scizzo> Thunderwood: dmesg | grep eth
* sapphire is very sad
<tizen> sihen: I know it works because I do it that way
<schweeb> yea, what tizen said
<blackfeet> does anybody know the historical background of the cool ubuntu releasnames?
<sihen> tizen,  fstab would be better
<scizzo> Echy: restarted gnome after upgrade?
<tizen> /dev/hdb5       /Music          ntfs    defaults,umask=0222     1       2
<tizen> thats my line in fstab
<Thunderwood> what does that do?
<sihen> schweeb,  the permissions where changed tho check this 4 drwxrwxrwx  2 sihen sihen 4096 Mar  9 13:40 winblows
<schweeb> it's the umask that matters, sihen
<tizen> sihen: not the files of the drive though
<tizen> since you don't have access to change those permissions
<tizen> read only
<tizen> sihen: did it work?
<sihen> dev/hdb1       /mnt/winblows          ntfs    defaults,umask=0222     1       2 ?
<tizen> the dump and pass comments i'm not sure about
<tizen> but it works
<tizen> put that in your fstab
<tizen> and it should work
<schweeb> just use 0 0
<sapphire> i was conected to the internet throught linux,  networked through another computer,  not that computer crashed,  and i can't get online with linux,  and i miss it so,  i dislike windows,  pm me if you can help me,  i will have to write it down as i am on windows now,  i am desperate
<sihen> let me try
<schweeb> tizen: those are for fsck'ing... set to 0 0
<dazed_> saphire
<dazed_> u on  lan or ppp?
<tizen> k schweeb
<sihen> ok let me try
<schweeb> the ntfs is read only, so it won't need to be fsck'ed
<scizzo> Thunderwood: it looks for the ethernet cards or something that is found on boot
<sapphire> oh and i am new to linux
<scizzo> s/on boot/during boot/g
<tizen> thanks schweeb
<sihen> same thing
<sihen> sihen@Enigma:~$ cd /mnt/winblows/
<sihen> bash: cd: /mnt/winblows/: Permission denied
<sapphire> right now i am conncted straight to the dialup connection
<schweeb> sihen: you have to remount it after you add to fstab
<schweeb> umount /mnt/winblows
<Echy> yes scizzo I restarted :)
<schweeb> mount /mnt/winblows
<tizen> sihen: sudo umount /mnt/winblows && sudo mount /mnt/winblows
<gb6ygk> hello
<sapphire> someone plaes pm me and help if you can
<sihen> it works *jump* up and down
<sihen> thanks guys
<tizen> sihen: np
<sihen> another quick thing, sound works perfectly but on skype when i call someone it saying ringing but i dont hear anything
<tizen> Sorry, I don't know anything about skype
<tizen> check see in properties if you can specify and audio out
<Echylo> ow wait
<tizen> an audio device i mean
<Nermal> maybe its the multimedia selector thing
<Echylo> it's gonna upgrade panel
<scizzo> Thunderwood: ?
<sihen> tizen,  /dev/dsp :)
<tizen> sihen: s'all i got.
<jennychica123> Is 'make dep' not needed anymore when compiling the linux kernel (in any distro) anymore?
<sihen> nod
<jennychica123> no?
<Nermal> it's not
<sihen> how I start with the fight to get my SATA working, dont think its in the kernel
<Nermal> just make will automatically do that bit very quickly
<Nermal> sihen, compile it into the kernel then
<jennychica123> ah because of the newer gcc?
<Nermal> though I don't see why it wouldn't be
<Nermal> jennychica123, no idea
<Nermal> I doubt it
<jennychica123> hm ok thanks
<sihen> whats a good mpeg and avi player?
<[FiDO] > is today the official release of gnome 2.10
<Nakah> hi, I have problems with suspend-to-ram and my laptop (Ibm T40p)
<Nakah> can somebody help me please ?
<meuserj|work> After upgrading hoary today, sound will no longer work... is this a known issue?
<Myrtti> we're not mindreaders, so if you could tell a bit more about your problem, it might help
<Nermal> Nakah, not surprised
<Nermal> suspend to ram is a bit dodgy still
<Fator_Dee> http://sh.nu/~crimsun/mplayer/ <-- which one I should install if I have an AMD Duron?
<meuserj|work> I tried catting /dev/urandom to /dev/dsp, and I get static.. so from the OS level, sound is working.  But RB won't play.
<scizzo> [FiDO] : yesterday was the release
<Nakah> the "sleep.sh" is working, but when I restart the laptop the screen is freezed
<eruin> how do I view changelogs for ubuntu packages?
<eruin> anyone care to enlighten me? ;)
<membreya> hmmm has anyone else noticed the "add/remove programs" under Applications > System Tools??
<eruin> meuserj|work: long time since your last upgrade, eh?
<Nermal> membreya, not got that, and I'm on gnome 2.10
<eruin> meuserj|work: try running polypaudio from commandline
<eruin> membreya: yeah
<scizzo> membreya: yes
<eruin> membreya: got that here too
<scizzo> membreya: useful thingy actually
<scizzo> [FiDO] : hmmm...or something....check www.gnome.org for that information I guess
<membreya> if you encrypt a message (or sign it) with openpgp, can someone without pgp read that message? :P
<eruin> membreya: can't wait for the system services part to start working ;)
<eruin> if you sign it, someone else can read it
<cocol> is it possible to install gnome 2.1.0 with haory
<cocol> ?
<eruin> if you encrypt it, they need your public key
<meuserj|work> eruin, no.. I upgrade daily
<membreya> aah ok :)
<Nermal> cocol, no. but you can install 2.10
<membreya> lol Nermal :P
<cocol> that i mean...lol
<Nermal> think so
<cocol> with apt
<membreya> thanks eruin :)
<Nermal> I just upgrade to it
<meuserj|work> my gstreamer audio sink is OSS, not esd.. so running polypaudio shouldn't make a difference.
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm guys i cant remove Bootsplash  E: bootsplash-theme-newlinux:  process pre-removal script send error  10 back
<eruin> membreya: np ;-)
<Nermal> just do an apt-get dist-upgrade after an update
<membreya> eruin: ...just use webmin for services :P
<eruin> meuserj|work: true
<Nermal> and you should get gnome 2.10
<eruin> membreya: it works fine?
<cocol> thanks
<cocol> nermal
<membreya> all I tried it on is samba :)
<meuserj|work> eruin, and when I test it in gstreamer-properties, it works fune.
<meuserj|work> s/fune/fine
<eruin> meuserj|work: but stuff like rhythmbox doesnt work?
<eruin> I think I'm gonna have to stop using polypaudio
<Thunderwood> ok i used the dmesg | grep eth
<eruin> it always uses 10% cpu
<Thunderwood> it found one interface
<StoffBox-Steve> can anybody help . trying remove Bootsplash give a Error 10 back :S
<Thunderwood> ubuntu does not find my wireless card
<meuserj|work> eruin, rb starts clicking, then crashes.
<xamdm> Thunderwood: which one do jou have ??
<Thunderwood> xamdm : i have both
<StoffBox-Steve> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eruin> meuserj|work: I got that too, solved itself after a reboot, so I never found the real cause
<yaaar> word
<xamdm> thunderwood: what kind of wireless car do you have ??
<Nermal> membreya, still not got the add / remove programs thing
<meuserj|work> eruin, ok... I'll try slaying myself then, and if that doesn't work I'll reboot.. thanks.
<Thunderwood> xamdm> they are both integrated
<Thunderwood> xamdm> broadcom
<eruin> bloody hell! polypaudio using 22% constantly
<xamdm> thunderwood: which chipset ??
<Thunderwood> xamdm> im not sure
<danny_> Hello everyone
<Thunderwood> xamdm> hang on
<xamdm> thunderwood: ah, hm wait a minute
<Thunderwood> xamdm> hm?>
<danny_> I am new to linux
<yaaar> is it possible to run warty with one or two packages (and their deps) from hoary? i'm looking to install asterisk, which appears to be in the hoary universe repo but not in warty...
<danny_> I was able to install ubuntu but now am lost
<xamdm> thunderwood: just thiking about (im german, sorry  for unenglish comments)
<Thunderwood> xamdm> hm is an english comment
<danny_> I installed it on a MAC
<danny_> Has anyone else installed it PPC
<xamdm> thunderwood: waht kind of notebook do jou use ??
<reon> Hi !
<hawke> danny_: I have
<Thunderwood> xamdm> presario R3275us
<danny_> Does it work well
<danny_> ???
<Thunderwood> xamdm>  it is the p4 not the amd
<linuxboy> where is the doc on the wiki about the sudo stuff?
<reon> Any ALSA gurus here ? I have a problem selecting my USB device as the default sound device.
<xamdm> ok
<Thunderwood> xamdm> ya have any thoughts
<raggi> hile, i'm trying to set up pisg, and i dont know how i add channels to that?, can someone tell me how? :), i dont find the edit file :/
<Fator_Dee> xamdm: I got the mplayer "uninstalled" and installed from .deb
<Fator_Dee> so no worries \o/
<thoreauputic> danny_: yup ( iBook G4 here)
<Tuxadermist> Is writing a .desktop file for every new app the only way I am gonna get them to show in the menu's ?
<yaaar> hey guys. i need a hand with mixing sources. can i add in either a hoary universe source or a debian sid source, and somehow specify that they are only to be used if packages aren't in the warty repos?
<TPC> hello. I want to start another X server in ubuntu on :1 instead of :0 where I run openbox instead of gnome. what would be the best way to do this?
<drspin> can I edit the channels in the Gimp?
<yaaar> i want to install asterisk on this warty box...there's no package in warty universe for it, but there is for sid or hoary
<drspin> What a good photo editing program for linux??
<drspin> The Gimp lacks some MAJOR required features
<xamdm> thunderwood: i hate hp, their website is bullshit, wait a few more minutes
<thoreauputic> drspin: such as?
<ells> anyone familiar with connecting remotely using samba
<Tuxadermist> Bleh, every launcher has to go on the desktop, hope I don't run outta screen space hehe
<meuserj|work> ok... I've cleared /tmp and rebooted my computer, and rb still clicks and crashes..
<drspin> thoreauputic: curves, Threshhold,
<drspin> thoreauputic: just to get started,,,
<thoreauputic> drspin: you might want to enable the multiverse repository and install grokking-the-gimp (pretty comprehensive docs)
<drspin> hmmm
<thoreauputic> drspin: I'm no gimp expert, but a lot of things are done differently
<thoreauputic> CMYK support is one issue, though ( I think it's coming, but not sure on that)
<drspin> thoreauputic: i am 100% unable to find ways to use Curves -- which is a tool I use with EVERY image that I retouch
<scizzo> thoreauputic: ones gegl is being used by gimp it will
<Fator_Dee> right click on picture -> layer -> colours
<missmarpl1> hi all
<Fator_Dee> and yay we have curves
<scizzo> drspin: what are you looking for?
<membreya> hmmm anyone here using enigmail?
<drspin> heh - yay!!
<thoreauputic> drspin: I suggest you take a look at grokking-the -gimp - you may be pleasantly surprised
<Fator_Dee> and if you are looking for different curves, I'll suggest google :-p *ahem*
<Fator_Dee> okay, that was a bad one
<Thunderwood> ok
<scizzo> drspin: look at: http://docs.gimp.org/ and http://www.gimpguru.org/
<Thunderwood> i used the demsg | grep eth
<scizzo> that will help you a lot I guess
<drspin> thoreauputic: I got it installed -- I have to get this website done to be presented in a couple hours but I'll definately check it out -- thanks for the help!
<Thunderwood> i determined that the wireless card is not isntalled
<Thunderwood> where do i go from there
<scizzo> http://www.gimp.org/ has a lot of tutorials also
<Echylo> is there any possibility to reconfigure my gnome menu's/panel cause I miss things in it like the automatic update notifier & window borders etc
<meuserj|work> ok.. I have no idea why RB isn't working after upgrading Hoary.
<meuserj|work> sound works in everything else, including the test button in gstreamer-properties
<xamdm> Thunderwood, have jou tried Ndiswrapper and the Windows-driver ??
<Thunderwood> no
<drspin> Thanks for the help everyone - back to work ;)
<scizzo> meuserj|work: works fine for me
<meuserj|work> polypaudio isn't running, but my default sink is ALSA, not ESD
<Thunderwood> xamdm>  how does one do that?
<meuserj|work> it worked perfectly just before the upgrade
<ben0ne> wtf is kubuntu ?
<Echylo> is there any possibility to reconfigure my gnome menu's/panel cause I miss things in it like the automatic update notifier & window borders etc :) I happened after I updated to hoary ofcourse
<ben0ne> ubuntu+kde ? :P
<Echylo> yes ben0ne
<thoreauputic> ben0ne: correct
<meuserj|work> I've rebooted, I've blown away my /tmp, I've blown away RB config in .gnome2 and in .gconf
<Sionide> www.pimpmyburger.com
<linuxboy> ben0ne: yip
<ben0ne> hum... ok
<Echylo> thoreauputic, you know solution to my problem?
<xamdm> Thunderwood: use synaptic, there shoul be ndiswapper-packages, il search a howto
<meuserj|work> anyone have any clue what I should try next?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: sorry, I'm not on hoary
<Thunderwood> xamdm> synaptic?
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> but you know how to reconfigure the menu?
<Echylo> or 'reset' it
<thoreauputic> Echylo: it's different in hoary
<Echylo> I can always try ?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: in warty you could do applications:///  and edit the menu
<thoreauputic> in nautilus
<Echylo> yes but I need to reconfigure cause I miss things
<ben0ne> is hoary avaliable for download ?
<xamdm> thunderwood: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ look there, synaptic is the ubuntu frontend for apt...
<thoreauputic> Echylo: killing gnome-panel doesn't fix it?
<Sionide> ben0ne, i think beta versions might be?
<Sionide> i dunno
<Echylo> nope cause I'll aready rebooted
<Sionide> im still an ubuntu noob
<Echylo> yes you can ben0ne
<andreas> Good evening
<ben0ne> Echylo, where ?
<Echylo> hi
<Echylo> at the website ;)
<ben0ne> :)
<Echylo> or check the topic
<thoreauputic> ben0ne: see /topic
<TPC> ~
<ben0ne> ohhh, I see
<ben0ne> :)
<TPC> oops
<meuserj|work> I've even tried using polypaudio.. and it still doesn't work
<andreas> Are any of you guys experiencing problems with your usb pendrives?
<thoreauputic> ben0ne: reading the topic is always a good move ;-)
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, sure is
<ben0ne> well, I was doing a dist-upgrade
<ben0ne> but now...
<ben0ne> better download hoary
<ben0ne> i think
<xamdm> thunderwood: irc.freenode.net #ndiswrapper
<SiRrUs> ben0ne or just update to it
<theine> is anybody using network-admin to configure wireless devices in here?
<xamdm> me
<ben0ne> SiRrUs, dist-update ?
<thoreauputic> dist-upgrade
<theine> xamdm: does it hang sometimes?
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, or this :)
<xamdm> theine: no
<SiRrUs> update then dist-upgrade
<xamdm> theine: warty ore hoary ??
<theine> xamdm: so it works flawlessly for you?
<theine> xamdm: hoary
<xamdm> theien: yes
<membreya> hmm weird..if I run the stock enigmail of 0.90 it works fine, if I upgrade it through the extensions it can't load :|
<membreya> oh well :)
<xamdm> theien: i use warty
<theine> xamdm: i see, maybe that's only an issue in hoary
<thoreauputic> ben0ne: to get hoary, change all warty references to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<xamdm> theine: what chipset ??
<theine> ipw2100
<xamdm> theine: maybe ist hardware related
<theine> could be
<yaaar> thoreauputic: how stable is hoary right now?
<xamdm> hm, il use ipw2200, no problems
<theine> hard to find out...
<thoreauputic> yaaar: wrong man to ask - I'm a Warty stick-in-the-mud :)
<yaaar> ah
<quarupt> does cfdisk have WINfs support?
<membreya> thoreauputic: old and stuck in your ways :P
<missmarpl1> i use ipw2100  too .. had some probs with it after upgrading from warty to hoary. but this was due to hotplugging - now it works fine
<membreya> I love hoary :)
<thoreauputic> yaaar: it does what I need...
<thoreauputic> membreya: yup, inertia and conservatism...
<yaaar>  thoreauputic; well, how bout this? whatcha think would happen if i added the hoary sources and pinned them below the warty ones so as to get a package or two (well, ok, asterisk is the only one i'm thinking about) that aren't in warty?
<ben0ne> hoary hoary...
<ben0ne> well
<ben0ne> who recomends it ?
<ells> anyone familiar with connecting remotely using samba
<thoreauputic> yaaar: on your own head be it ;)
<yaaar> ells: you want the linux machine to connect to a windows share, or the other way around?
<xamdm> anyone got a epson perfection 2580 working ??
<membreya> ells: I have my girlfriends mp3s mapped with samba :)
<thoreauputic> yaaar: probably would work
<ells> yaaar, to windows
<yaaar> thoreauputic: right on
<ells> membreya, cool
<ells> I thought all was well with that, but no of course
<oaaltone> anyone here have any luck with hoary, swusp2 and fglrx drivers? i'm getting graphical corruption on resume that forces me to perform a hard reset...
<ells> yaar, apparently, I had to open a port for an ip to go through
<yaaar> ells: yeah, that's a quick one. as root, do this:    mount -t smbfs //208.98.212.234/Documents /mnt/cody
<thoreauputic> yaaar: if not, you get to play with the bits after the explosion ;-)
<yaaar> ells; obviously sub your own ip and mountpoint
<ells> yaar, cool hold one sec
<yaaar> ells; is your share password protected, or have user-level auth?
<yaaar> thoreauputic: yeah, that's cool...this box aint critical
<ells> yes
<yaaar> ells which one
<ells> yaaar, I have I believe user level auth
<yaaar> k
<meuserj|work> is ANYONE here having similar problems with rhythmbox?
<yaaar> you'll probably need another option in there....i forget....one sec i'll check
<meuserj|work> as I have described above?
<ells> yaaar, sorry, but do you want me to put the ip into smb or console...
<ells> yaaar: smb is mounted though
<yaaar> ells: not sure what you mean. did that command mount that filesystem for tyou?
<andreas> Does anyone know a place I can download AA without registering?
<ells> nope
<yaaar> k one sec
<heze> howdy folks
<ells> is that all one command
<Fator_Dee> andreas: AA?
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: America's Army is my guess...
<Fator_Dee> mine too, but you can never be sure with acronyms (is that an acronym :-p)
<thoreauputic> Alcoholics Anonymous
<thoreauputic> ;)
<yaaar> ells: ok, try it like this:    mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=password //208.98.212.234/Documents /mnt/cody
<yaaar> ells: again, you'll want to substitute the correct information for the share
<ells> yaaar: cool, hold one
<Fator_Dee> andreas: it seems that you can from filefront
<GNAM> why new license of xfree is bad?
<yaaar> GNAM: because it's not GPL compatible. That in itself wouldn't be that bad....if it weren't for the huge number of GPL projects already using the libs and code
<thoreauputic> GNAM: why does it matter, since xorg is better?
<sapphire> it didn't work i hope i didn't mess up anything
<BobaFett> Guyssss, I need help with setting folder permissions! =(
<BobaFett> How do I set partition permissions RWE for all users? I cant, even in a root terminal =(
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: you shouldn't
<heze> you'd have to mount it with different parameters
<GNAM> wow xorg r u l e z
<membreya> woohoo...got grub splash images working :P
<BobaFett> oh come on, thoreauputic, im the only user of this pc and i really need that partition...
<schasi> how so?
<BobaFett> i cant use it for any purpose whatsoever, its just...lying there!
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: nevertheless, that's not how it works
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: Ahhh i get it...i got the procedure all wrong?
<ben0ne> membreya, how ?
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: if your group has access, you can access it
<membreya> ben0ne: it's only for the grub menu, it's not a splash screen at boot
<thoreauputic> which doesn't require 777
<thoreauputic> only say 755
<ben0ne> BobaFett, mount umask=0000
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: Only owner has write privileges (owner being root)
<marcin_ant> hi all
<BobaFett> ben0ne: /mnt umask=0000 ?
<ben0ne> membreya, :( hehehe
<marcin_ant> is there something like quicktime player for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> 755 gives group and others write access
<BobaFett> ben0ne: I still feel totally lost on linux *blush*
<ben0ne> BobaFett, nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ben0ne> :)
<BobaFett> ben0ne: Oh, dont worry...i asked first xD
<membreya> ben0ne: you can add a splash screen but it requires a recompilation of the kernel
<ben0ne> BobaFett, edit fstab
<BobaFett> ben0ne: fstab? O.o
<heze> does anyone know how to get a single network interface to have a static ip address and another ip address fetched from dhcp server?
<BobaFett> ben0ne: could you go step by step? Ive never done this before... =)
<heze> bobafett, /etc/fstab
<ben0ne> BobaFett, add: /device  /mout_poit  fs  umask=0222  0  0
<ben0ne> heze, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<gfxstyler> hey guys
<ben0ne> heze, put AUTO in the interface u want dhcp
<BobaFett> Ohh...ok guys...lets give it a try...mounting /etc/fstab
<gilles> When I try to connect a friend's computer with ssh (he uses ubuntu), I get the err msg: connect to host 81.65.152.177 port 22: Connection refused. What can I do to make it work ?
<ben0ne> heze, and set the parameters for the other (ip, mask, etc)
<thoreauputic> ben0ne: unless I'm mistaken, that's a read-only umask - you need say 002
<membreya> gilles: does he have port 22 open? :P
<schweeb> gilles: apt-get install openssh-server
<heze> neofeed, auto br0 makes bridge go UP automatically, not use dhcp
<heze> iface br0 inet dhcp makes it use dhcp
<gilles> schweeb: it's installed already on its computer
<schweeb> and, be sure that he has it forwarded on the firewal
<Bog1> hello
<heze> do i add two iface statements?
<schweeb> +l
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, hum...
<gilles> membreya: How to see if port 22 is open ?
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, i think umas is inverse os mask :)
<thoreauputic> ben0ne: that would produce 444 I think?
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, u right
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, anyways, just let him put umask=0000 and wverything's gonna be allright
<ben0ne> :)
<BobaFett> ben0ne: Ok, I think I got the whole fstab logic...now...How can I modify it so it includes dev/hdd6 (i think thats my partition)?
<ben0ne> BobaFett, add this line on your fstab: /dev/hdd6  /mnt/hd6  vfat  umask=0000  0  0
<BobaFett> You guys are da bomb...you know that? Ive done 2 lines of procedures amd Im already lost in space...
<ben0ne> BobaFett, dont forget to create the /mnt/hd6 directory
<ben0ne> BobaFett, and I presume u r mounting a fat filesystem
<BobaFett> ben0ne: I have to create a mnt/hdd6 folder...ok...then, I edit fstab with the line you just typed...but how do I get to fstab?
<BobaFett> ben0ne: yes, FAT32 for sharing files with Wintendo
<heze> nano -w /etc/fstab
<ben0ne> if not, change the vfat to ntfs or extX
<BobaFett> Thanks, heze! =)
<heze> np :)
<BobaFett> Ok, guys, lets see what this does... =P
<ben0ne> BobaFett, vim /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> ben0ne: if it's ntfs, then umask=0000 is a *really* bad idea....
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, yes, it is
<heze> ntfs write support still dangerous? :o
<thoreauputic> yup
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, unless u have experimental writting support for ntfs on your kernel ;)
<heze> iirc one can give a parameter for the module to allow/enable write support
<scizzo> ummm.... ben0ne look at that once again
<thoreauputic> heze: there's a thing called "captive" that does it, but as ben0ne says, experimental
<scizzo> ....experimental
<ben0ne> scizzo, ?
<scizzo> :P
<ben0ne> scizzo, hehehe
<heze> ben0ne, basically: don't do it.
<scizzo> so...no it aint safe
<heze> oops, getting confused with nicks
<membreya> hmm anyone know how to use the keyboard shortcuts to use the windows key?
<membreya> I press the windows key, but it doesnt let me press another key for a combo
<ben0ne> membreya, then... dont use it
<ben0ne> hehehe
<BobaFett> Dont worry guys, im mounting FAT32 =)
<thoreauputic> membreya: mentioned on the mailing list as a "known issue" IIRC
<heze> membreya, you'll need to remap it with xset oslt, i dunno but google will get you an answer on that
<membreya> thoreauputic: in like a few weeks of being on the mail list, I have 2200 messages :P
<thoreauputic> of course, if you use fluxbox it ceases to be a problem...*g*
<membreya> thanks heze :)
<heze> i hope your spamfilters are up to date ;)
<membreya> all the spam people complain about, I don't get any :|
<thoreauputic> membreya: yes, the list is pretty heavy traffic :)
<Fator_Dee> membreya: I think there was something on the howto-forum regarding that
<membreya> meh...windows keys are just another way of microsoft "keeping me down" :P
<heze> ben0ne, if i can go back to the network interface issue, might you have experience on that, that it actually works?
<membreya> i feel so dirty using an MS keyboard and mouse :P
<BobaFett> Guys...im a little embarrassed here...but...how exactly do I ADD lines to fstab?
<membreya> BobaFett: sudo /etc/fstab
<membreya> from a terminal
<Fator_Dee> and an editor of course
<hawke> BobaFett: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> membreya: get penguin for your win key from EverythingLinux ;)
<membreya> oh jebus :P
<BobaFett> I ran vim /etc/fstab from a root terminal, is it just as good?
<hawke> BobaFett: it's an ordinary text editor...
<membreya> my bad
<membreya> vim? ewww
<ben0ne> heze, what works ?
<membreya> that requires more than 1 brain cell
<Fator_Dee> vim is not good for newbies :-p
<BobaFett> hawke: nopes, im still on terminal...
<heze> ben0ne, having the interface having 2 different ip addresses at the same time, one static and one dynamic
<hawke> BobaFett: nano is a terminal app
<BobaFett> membreya: oh come on!!! Ill use vim someday, youll see! *evil laughter*
<crypticreign> ubuntuguide.org is down
<ben0ne> heze, sure
<BobaFett> Ok, Ill try with nano
<heze> ben0ne, i'd really appreciate the lines for interfaces on that :)
<ben0ne> BobaFett, try mcedit
<ben0ne> heze, wait
<BobaFett> mcedit command not found :(
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: type vimtutor when you decide to become a certified Linux geek ;)
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: Will do! =)
<thoreauputic> mc isn't installed by default
<thoreauputic> use nano - it's pretty easy
<ben0ne> heze, ok, so u have eth0 and eth1, right ?
<heze> ben0ne, no, i've br0 :)
<thoreauputic> even has cheatcodes at the bottom
<ben0ne> heze, ohhhh
<ben0ne> heze, no prob :)
<BobaFett> Ok guys, Nano's a breeza...
<BobaFett> but I already see hdd6
<BobaFett> mount point /windows (as suggested by the setup)
<ben0ne> heze, u put on /etc/network/interfaces:
<ben0ne> heze, auto lo
<hawke> BobaFett: does the directory /windows exist?
<ben0ne> heze, auto br0 # for dhcp
<BobaFett> Umm...thinking windows philosophy, yes, it shows on the file manager...but then again...this is not windows...
<ben0ne> damm
<heze> :)
<hawke> BobaFett: If it does, run 'mount' and make sure it's mounted
<ben0ne> heze, ill send my file
<BobaFett> So lets say no, I havent created a /windows folder myself =)
<heze> ben0ne, sure
<ben0ne> hehehe
<BobaFett> Ok...Ill try
<theine> anybody upgraded to the most recent ubuntu-artwork package for Hoary within the last hour?
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: /windows,  or /media/windows ? or /mnt/windows ?
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: /mnt was empty
<ben0ne> ...if i remember how to do it
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: lets put a /windows folder in it and see what happens...
<heze> bobafett, df -h | grep hdd6 and paste results? :)
<hawke> BobaFett: any results from 'mount'?
<thoreauputic> mkdir /mnt/windows
<ben0ne> there it goes
<heze> ben0ne, /send? ;)
<ben0ne> still remember irc commands
<ben0ne> :)
<heze> usually an alias to do it
<ben0ne> heze, /dcc send
<heze> that's the real command, yeah :)
<ben0ne> heze, accept the file
<heze> eww, nice ip address
<ben0ne> :)
<BobaFett> hawke: No result from mount even after creating /windows in /mnt
<JDigital> How do I get xmms to play .mpc files?
<heze> 0.0.196.151, not gonna connect to that :P
<ben0ne> hum...
<hawke> BobaFett: then try 'sudo mount /dev/hdd6'
<heze> can u put it at pastebin.com?
<JDigital> installing the plugin from musepack.net gives an error saying that musepack isn't installed
<ben0ne> pastebin.com ?
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: it isn't magic - it has to tally with the line in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> :)
<heze> you can paste files there for others to see :)
<ben0ne> ohhhh
<ben0ne> sure
<BobaFett> hawke: Oh, I got something new ... 'hdd6 is already mounted in /windows'
<heze> dcc rarely works, the firewalls..
<queuetue> Where do I change the recipient for system emails?
<queuetue> /etc/aliases?
<Onishin> slt all :)
<BobaFett> hawke: I guess I should feel really dumb right now =P
<ben0ne> heze, yeah
<ben0ne> heze, icq ?
<heze> no sry =(
<heze> (msn, yeah ;)
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: cd /windows   ( then ls -al to see what's in there)
<heze> but pastebin should do the trick
<ben0ne> heze, ben0ne
<ben0ne> heze, @hotmail
<ben0ne> heze,.com
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: it was an empty partition...
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: there should be nothing there =)
<thoreauputic> ah, OK :)
<Echylo> how to install shockwave?
<thoreauputic> except  . and ..
<Echylo> is there a package for it?
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: fstab shows /dev/hdd6 as FAT and with /windows as mount point. There actually is a /windows folder in root. But I cant write on it... could that be a screwup in my fstab?
<Echylo> bonjour
<ben0ne> BobaFett, omg :)
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: what does the fstab line say?
<Echylo> how to install schockwave for firefox?
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: File system: dev/hdd6 Mount Points: /windows Type: vfat Options: defaults Dump: 0 Pass: 0
<thoreauputic> umm.. that doesn't look like an fstab line - did you add "File system" etc?
<Echylo> grmbl
<blizah> when ubuntu boots up i get a message saying my PNP BIOS has caused a fatal error....PNP BIOS ERROR blalala        ,   now i went into bios and right now its set to let the bios, not the os, handle the plugnplay (PNP) stuff...should i let the os or the bios handle it and second how to i get rid of the PNP BIOS error at boot
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: 'File system' etc? I dont know what that is, so I guess the answer is no... =(
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: and fstab line (just an example) looks like:
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda6       /mnt/debian     ext3    noauto,users,exec 0 0
<Echylo> can somebody please not ignore this irritating talking donkey and tell me how to install schockwave for firefox?
<blizah> heh
<BobaFett> Oh, mine looks like this : /dev/hdd6 /windows vfat defaults 0 0
<thoreauputic> OK
<BobaFett> -sorta...by im quite sure im nanoing the right fstab :P-
<ben0ne> hehe
<thoreauputic> instead of "defaults" try  users, exec,umask=002,uid=1000,gid=1000
<queuetue> Can I set my login program to be screen in /etc/passwd?
<Echylo> oow shockwave only runs through wine
<eyequeue> queuetue:  what would ^A^C invike?
<ben0ne> BobaFett, did it ?
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: uhh...ok...lets try
<blizah> in addition to my question above..where can i edit what programs start at boot (i use gimp once to edit a file and now it starts every time i login)
<eyequeue> invoke
<ben0ne> BobaFett, that mounting thing...
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: i was taking the time  to read :P
<gustav_> Echylo: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ben0ne> blizah, /etc/rc2.d/
<eyequeue> blizah:  man update-rc.d
<Echylo> shockwave!
<Echylo> not flash
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: BTW, no spaces in those options
<blizah> k tnx
<queuetue> eyequeue, How would I achieve what I want to do, then? (when I ssh in, "screen -d -R" starts automatically)
<scizzo> Echylo: about:plugins in the browser
<scizzo> Echylo: and you will have a link to a page that lets you see what is supported and so on
<eyequeue> queuetue:  .bash_profile?
<Echylo> ok thanks :)
<scaroo> humm the new Clearlook based gtk theme looks great, so does the new default background, cheers dudes !
<Echylo> great eh
<Echylo> got it too
<Echylo> olive skin
<grimborg_> hi
<Dr_Willis> hello
<scaroo> Echylo, Human theme is also using Clearlook gtk engine
<thoreauputic> queuetue: jst make an alias for that command using ssh ( like ssh screen -d -R)
<scaroo> and it looks cool
<eyequeue> queuetue:  .bash_profile vs .basrc, and utilize whether the default "login shell" status is on or off in .screenrc
<ben0ne> hum... theres a ubuntu(deb) packages of gnome2.10 ?
<scizzo> ben0ne: in hoary
<jdub> ben0ne: of course, all in hoary
<thoreauputic> an alias is *way* simpler
<Echylo> I mean :) clearlook - olive
<jdub> ben0ne: the preview will be released very soon
<ben0ne> scizzo, oohhhhh i need hoary after all
<beleys> Hello
<ben0ne> :)
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: Ok, done, no spaces. but...umm...how do I exit nano saving changes?
<scizzo> ben0ne: that depends...if someone is doing a backport to warty
<ben0ne> damm
<thoreauputic> ctrl-x
<GNAM> when KDE in ubuntu? (not a real problem)
<jdub> GNAM: it's there already
<thoreauputic> will prompt you
<GNAM> yes.
<jdub> GNAM: plus, there's Kubuntu
<grimborg_> i've installed ubuntu and put the root in a lvm volume. i've created the initrd that will load the lvm modules (using lvmcreate_initrd) but after loading kernel & initrd kernel still panicks about not being able to mount root
<scizzo> GNAM: /topic
<grimborg_> any ideas?
<eyequeue> GNAM:  see wiki for kubuntu
<BobaFett> ctrl! thats what the little arrow upwards means! xD I always forget the same little things...
<scizzo> GNAM: kubuntu in topic
<Dr_Willis> I had issues installing kde the other day.. but i think it was due to some servers gettingupdated.
<ben0ne> ok, time to get hoary
<Dr_Willis> havent tried Kubuntu yet.
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: haha - yeah ^x
<ben0ne> wish me luck
<ben0ne> :)
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: Ok... fstab file modified :)
<BobaFett> ben0ne: luck...i tried, but not sure if I did anything xD
<GNAM> hoary rulez ben0ne
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: Ok, now should I try weiting, right?
<Madeye> is it correct spelling "suits your needs" correct?
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: so see if it's writable  eg "touch /windows/foo.txt
<dmoyne> can somebody tell me how to set numlock at boot ? ; thanks
<BobaFett> Permission denied =(
<zim> hi room where can i download hordie 64bit version
<thoreauputic> hmm
<beleys> I'm sorry, i have juse a little question, I wan't install the last ubuntu version in a old computer, on this computer, i have only 32 Mo of ram, my question is, it's possible or not ?
<scizzo> zim: hordie?
<zim> sorry
<ben0ne> BobaFett, try: chmod a+rw /dev/hdd6
<zim> yes
<BobaFett> beleys: try the Live CD first, system requirements are on the back
<scizzo> zim: you mean hoary?
<blizah> k im in /etc/rc2.d/  but dont see how i change my list of start up programs..guess here is where i apologize for being a n00b :D
<zim> yes yes that
<scizzo> zim: it aint stable release yet
<ben0ne> BobaFett, then chown -R your_user_name /windows
<eyequeue> blizah:  read that man page
<beleys> BobaFett: Thanks
<ben0ne> BobaFett, the verify your fstab
<scizzo> zim: but array6 download pages are listed in topic
<zim> i know
<BobaFett> ben0ne: I tried chmodding, but never could remember the right syntax *blush* lets try! :)
<ben0ne> BobaFett, thes umount and mount again
<SiRrUs> zim take a look at the channel topic
<eyequeue> blizah:  man update-rc.d
<scizzo> zim: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-6/
<BobaFett> ben0ne: roger ... lets see what this does ...
<zim> ty
<blizah> eyequeue whats that do
<eyequeue> blizah:  it educates you how
<blizah> ah
<blizah> oh yea
<ben0ne> good luck, my hoary is on the way
<ben0ne> :)
<eyequeue> man (1)              - an interface to the on-line reference manuals
<eyequeue> man (7)              - macros to format man pages
<BobaFett> ben0ne: chmod: operation not permitted :(
<ben0ne> 545mb of files to download
<ben0ne> BobaFett, try it as root
<BobaFett> ben0ne: oh wait...root!
<membreya> so anyone here played around with kubuntu?
<ben0ne> BobaFett, sudo blablabla
<ben0ne> BobaFett, i recommend you to leave a terminal with root prompt ready for these things
<ben0ne> BobaFett, sudo -s
<eruin> anyone know where I can find locale names ala "en_GB" ?
<eruin> I need to figure out whether nb_no or no_nb is correct for norwegian bokml ;>
<BobaFett> ben0ne: ok, hdd6 resetted to defaults 0 0
<eyequeue> eruin:  i think it's language_variant
<ben0ne> BobaFett, WHAT ?
<ben0ne> hdd6 resetted ?
<BobaFett> ben0ne: i did the chmod thingie on hdd6 and now in fstab it shows as defaults 0 0
<ben0ne> ohhh
<ben0ne> fstab ?
<ben0ne> ok
<BobaFett> ben0ne: yesssss haha no, not THAT reset =P
<ben0ne> go and change defaults to umask=0000
<BobaFett> ben0ne: okie!
<eruin> eyequeue: yeah I think so too, but everyone else seems to do it the other way around
<scizzo> time to go home.. :P
<scizzo> later all
<ben0ne> scizzo, c ya
<GNAM> how can I erase apt-get cache? packet downloaded and already installed?
<eyequeue> eruin:  not canonical, but google:  i found this http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/xfce-i18n/2004-December/000269.html
<thoreauputic> GNAM: sudo apt-get clean
<thoreauputic> eruin: http://www.i18nguy.com/locales/locale-resources.html  ?
<ben0ne> hum...
<eyequeue> eruin:  oh helll, i also found this http://www.debian.org/intl/l10n/po/nb_NO
<ben0ne> # getting quiet
<ben0ne> time to go to kitchen
<ben0ne> get something to drink
<hatt_> anybody out there who can tell me when hoary hedgehog will be released?
* eruin trusts the debian guys know what they're doing ;)
<thoreauputic> april
<hatt_> thanks
<ben0ne> hatt_, yeah, but u can get it allready
<BobaFett> ben0ne:  OHH crap, I fanally got it all done right and now it says 'device busy'! no fairrr
<blizah> eyequeue it seems like this command is more for before you login..doesnt control the programs that run after you have logged tell...tell me if im wrong
<ben0ne> :)
<ben0ne> BobaFett,  busy uh...
<hatt_> a preview, or a taste of a final version?
<Fator_Dee> stable
<ben0ne> BobaFett, type: mount
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: since there's nothing in it, do umount -l /windows
<thoreauputic> that's "lazy umount"
<scaroo> is the current hoary kernel (2.6.10-4) inotify enabled ?
<eruin> eyequeue: and then you have en_GB
<ben0ne> dunno
<eruin> :P
<hatt_> i didn't find a stable version of hoary on the mirrors ...
<eyequeue> blizah:  maybe a re-read, now that you've read it once, will be clearer :)  anyway, you write a file, then run that command ... that creates the links to make what you want happen at boot.  completely unrelated to whether someone logs in at all.  that what you want?
<ben0ne> iam upgrading to hoary right now
<eruin> this whole locales scheme reeks of inconsistency
<SiRrUs> hatt_ hoary isnt considered stable yet
<eruin> SiRrUs: by alot of people it is :P
<SiRrUs> works good for me tho
<ben0ne> soon ill be able to answer all questions about it :P
<eyequeue> eruin:  yeah, there needs to be some canonical set of rules on this somewhere, i just don't know where to look
<SiRrUs> eruin yeah my friend I know that
<eruin> SiRrUs: sorry, didn't see what hatt said :P
<eyequeue> hatt_:  "stable" and "development" don't go together
<hatt_> o.k., i need a stable version, because i need it for a book DVD
<BobaFett> ben0ne: Ok, unmounted and mounted /windows again, but I still cant get write access...
<eyequeue> hatt_:  hoary will be stable in april, today it is still development
<jdub> today is preview day!
<eyequeue> hatt_:  today, warty is stable
<hatt_> i've just finished a book "linux livesystems" in germany
<blizah> eyequeue so it does deal with if xchat, or gimp, or firefox opens up after you have loged on  (rereading :D
<scaroo> BobaFett, is it a ntfs partition ?
<eruin> humm...
<SiRrUs> jdub when will that happen
<BobaFett> nopes, scaroo, fat
<eruin> my locale in ubuntu seems to be supported less and less
<jdub> SiRrUs: today
<jdub> soon
<blizah> jdub were you playing cs last night?
<eyequeue> blizah:  okay, it appears you're looking for something completely different.  let me explain the two concepts
<jdub> cs?
<blizah> cause i saw somebody with that same name
<blizah> weird...
<SiRrUs> nice will it be posted in the channel topic
<scaroo> BobaFett, try "mount /dev/... /mnt/... -o rw,user,umask=000
<jdub> SiRrUs: of course, we're not going to hide it.
<SiRrUs> :)
<jdub> blizah: big world out there.
<eruin> only things showing in my locale now are the gnome submenus, while xchat is a horrible mix of danish, english and swedish (funny enough, not a sight of my actual locale)
<SiRrUs> looking forward to it
<blizah> eyequeue ah ok i was right its only for the proccess you computer goes through AT boot...not the programs that start up when youve logged on
<eyequeue> blizah:  rc.d --- things that run on boot, like say firewall protection, or a webserver daemon
<BobaFett> scaroo: Ok, lets see whhat happens :)
<jdub> eruin: do you have the language packages installed for your locale?
<blizah> eyequeue yea thats why i posted that msg above   "<blizah> eyequeue it seems like this command is more for before you login..doesnt control the programs that run after you have logged tell...tell me if im wrong"
<ben0ne> ohh well
<eyequeue> blizah:  what you appear to be looking for is "what happens when my user logs in" which can be changed by editing "~/.bash_profile" for example, if you want to do it on a per-user basis
<blizah> k tnx eyequeeu
<ben0ne> BobaFett, sorry, was on the phone
<eyequeue> blizah:  i thought you wanted on-boot :)
<ben0ne> BobaFett, did it ?
<BobaFett> ben0ne: dont worry..I got the damn permissions!!!!!!!!
<ben0ne> BobaFett, :)
<eruin> jdub: yes
<eruin> jdub: and only my locale. utf8.
<scaroo> so, nobody has clue about the inotify statut in current ubuntu kernel ?
<BobaFett> i used mount /dev/hdd6 -o rw,user,umask=000 :D :D
<BobaFett> Thanks a bunch, scaroo! :)
<ben0ne> hum...
<scaroo> BobaFett, no problem dude
<ben0ne> what about the fstab ?
<BobaFett> fstab looks fine, ben0ne...it says:
<eruin> jdub: any ideas on what could be causing what seems to be a less complete locale by the day? :P
<BobaFett> dev/hdd6 fat defaults 0 0
<ben0ne> BobaFett, as i said before, change dafaults to umask=0000
<ben0ne> BobaFett, one more thing...
<BobaFett> yes?
<ben0ne> BobaFett, when u have a file on fstab specifing amount point, u dont need to issue the command: mount /device /mout_poit
<ben0ne> BobaFett, just ; mount /mount_point
<will> BobaFett: do you have fat32 on that drive (hdd6)
<BobaFett> will: yes, fat32
<ben0ne> BobaFett, that way, it reads the options (umask=0000) from fstab
<will>  BobaFett: if so you need VFAT not fat
<eyequeue> hmmm, perl is upgrading
<ben0ne> BobaFett, otherwise the options will be ignored
<BobaFett> ben0ne: OHHHH...maybe thats why I had all those issues, I kept mounting /dev/hdd6...
<Tuxadermist> anyone know of a xmms skin that matches well with the Ubuntu look and feel ?
<crypticreign> Tuxadermist: i think there is a Human theme
<ben0ne> BobaFett, that what i just thought
<scaroo> Tuxadermist, rhythmbox :D
<crypticreign> Tuxadermist: yo should use beep-media-player (in universe) its a nicer gtk-2 version of xmms
<grimborg_> is there any howto on getting ubuntu to work with the root partition in a lvm? i've been searching google, ubuntu forums, manpages,etc. and haven't come up with a working solution yet...
<BobaFett> ben0ne: no, it looks like that wasnt it...i changed umask, and tried to mount in a non-root terminal, couldnt do it
<Tuxadermist> how does beep worth with streatuner ?
<Tuxadermist> stream tuner rather
<scaroo> speaking of xmms, why the heck is mplayer package depending on it ??
<ben0ne> BobaFett, ok, if u say so... :)
<BobaFett> ben0ne: you sound like I did something wrong, which very probably I did :)
<ben0ne> BobaFett, probably :)
<BobaFett> ben0ne: Oh well, Ill keep researching those damn mount and unmount things...
<BobaFett> ben0ne: Thanks for all the help, man, appreciate it :)
<will> BobaFett: /dev/hdd6	/mnt/(your mount place)		vfat	umask=000	0	0
<ben0ne> BobaFett, no problem, thats what iam here for
<ben0ne> hehe
<ells> yaaar: ya there
<ben0ne> ubuntu dev team...
<ben0ne> er...
<Loiosh> Hiya guys, got a minor question
<ben0ne> gnome2.10
<ben0ne> hoary
<ben0ne> they should put enlightenment as optional wm
<ben0ne> e17
<scaroo> e17 is still in its infantry
<ells> anyone know why my dvd drive is not recognized in wine. I can copy to it all day in nautilus
<rubenv> e17 is highly unstable
<ben0ne> scaroo, yes,
<scaroo> and useless
<joaquinz> hey... hi everyone... i need some help
<thoreauputic> scaroo: as opposed to its cavalry? *g*
<ben0ne> rubenv, yes, but is usable
<scaroo> but so cute !
<BobaFett> Ok, guys, I set up a disk mounter on the topbar, and set it to mount /windows...but, obviously, it doesnt have root and therefore cant mount it (just great, huh? :P)...how can I give it root access? I tried entering the 'sudo' syntax, but apparently I cant input commands in those kinda things :(
<joaquinz> ubuntu doesnt detects my cd/dvd reader
<ben0ne> scaroo, veeery cute
<ben0ne> iam using right now
<ben0ne> as main wm
<joaquinz> i've a SATA disk (sda) and a cd burner(hdb) and the cd/dvd reader(hda) doesnt exist in /dev/
<eyequeue> BobaFett:  preface the command with gksudo
<ben0ne> for ubuntu it would be a secundary optional wm
<ben0ne> :)
<joaquinz> and i cant mount it...
<joaquinz> what could the problem be?
<BobaFett> eyequeue: I cant edit the mounter's commands...at least not in 'properties'
<joaquinz> ?
<ben0ne> joaquinz, ?
<ben0ne> joaquinz, tell your problems :)
<eyequeue> BobaFett:  mounter?  in the launcher object, you entered some command, right?
<ben0ne> joaquinz, open yourself to me
<joaquinz> ben0ne: i've done it :S
<scaroo> thoreauputic, lol my english is so baad :P
<ben0ne> joaquinz, hum...
<ben0ne> joaquinz, sorry, i miss that, let me see
<joaquinz> ben0ne: again,  i've a SATA disk (sda) and a cd burner(hdb) and the cd/dvd reader(hda) doesnt exist in /dev/
<eyequeue> BobaFett:  fourth item down under "basic" should be "command:"
<joaquinz> so i cant mount it
<ben0ne> ohhh
<ben0ne> joaquinz, try /dev/sr0
<ben0ne> joaquinz, or /dev/sg0
<thoreauputic> scaroo: heh - it's OK - I thought "infantry" was kind of amusing , that's all ;)
<ben0ne> joaquinz, dont remember
<ben0ne> :)
<ben0ne> take a look on /var/log/message
<joaquinz> no... both, sr0 and sg0 doesnt exist
<thoreauputic> scaroo: I knew what you meant :)
<ben0ne> type dmesg
<joaquinz> dmesg | grep what :P ?
<joaquinz> what am i looking for?
<ben0ne> joaquinz, dmegs | grep /dev/your_dvd
<scaroo> thoreauputic, and wht would be the right world ? like the youth ... ?
<scaroo> *word
<joaquinz> cdrom: open failed
<joaquinz> mmmm
<thoreauputic> scaroo: infancy
<BobaFett> eyequeue: theres only 'preferences', where I can change the mounted dir...but thats it :(
<scaroo> thoreauputic, ok thx you
<BobaFett> eyequeue: I guess it'll just have to be a launcher...no sweat
<eyequeue> BobaFett:  where are you finding this?
<thoreauputic> scaroo: :) You're welcome
<ben0ne> joaquinz, wait
<eyequeue> BobaFett: right, whatever you are running, do it via a launcher
<ben0ne> joaquinz, ok, your dvd is hd?
<neighborlee> just curious.what changed in hoary such that kernel 2.6.8.1 no longer boots ( gives kernel panic ) ?? ;-)))
<joaquinz> hda
<ben0ne> hda ???
<joaquinz> yeah
<joaquinz> because i've a sata disk
<joaquinz> so
<ben0ne> ohh, ok, u have a sata hd
<ben0ne> :)
<BobaFett> eyequeue: Yep...its way saner and easier :)
<ben0ne> np
<ben0ne> well
<eyequeue> :)
<joaquinz> ahhh ok ok :) thx u
<blizah> eyequeue another way to change it is computer->desktop preferences->session
<ben0ne> joaquinz, dmesg | grep hda
<blizah> (i think)
<joaquinz> ben0ne : nothing...
<ben0ne> joaquinz, are u portuguese ?
<eyequeue> blizah:  that may perhaps only be for gui sessions
<joaquinz> ben0ne : im argentinian... i speak spanish :P
<BobaFett> Thanks for everything guys, Ill go play with my new mounted hdd now :)
<ben0ne> hum...
<Cripp> Can Anyone help with Live cd Ubuntu
<ben0ne> BobaFett, have fun
<BobaFett> joaquinz: Lenny Kravitz la proxima semana en Argentina! anda a verlo! :)
<joaquinz> BobaFett : mucha money :P
<BobaFett> joaquinz: Hes worth it! :)
<joaquinz> BobaFett : i dont like him so much :P
<crypticreign> hmm
<crypticreign> bash doesnt remember any history
<crypticreign> arrow-up gets nothing
<ben0ne> :|
<joaquinz> ben0ne: :S it is a very strange problem dont u think so?
<BobaFett> joaquinz: awww how can you not like Are you gonna go my way?? :P
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: do you have a ~/.bash_history file?
<ben0ne> joaquinz, if u dont have any line on dmesg regarding to hda, then your system didnt reconize it
<vijub> crypticreign: export HISTSIZE=n
<ben0ne> joaquinz, take a look in your BIOS
<joaquinz> ben0ne : ok
<Cripp> Anyone know why when I boot with Live cd Ubuntu All I get is a black screen
<BobaFett> Cripp: Try changing the videocard
<ben0ne> hehehe
<ben0ne> u r using framebuffer ?
<crypticreign> vijub: thanks, what does that do?
<BobaFett> dont laugh...thats what happened to me :)
<joaquinz> BobaFett: i dont know.. i like a lot more classic rock music such as Pink Floyd and the beatles ... he's not my style :P
<ben0ne> i mean, ubuntu live uses framebuffer ?
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  hmm, should user .bash_history be chown root:root?  weird
<thoreauputic> or plugiging the monitor in...
<vijub> remembers n previous commands
<ells> yaaar, you there
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: no, i don't think so ;)
<BobaFett> joaquinz: Then you absolutely must go see Roger Waters when he plays here ;)
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  that has to be why i've got the same problem he has
<Cripp> Bob Card is onboard
<eyequeue> crypticreign:  ls -l ~/.bash_history
<crypticreign> :)
<thoreauputic> sudo chown user:user .bash_history
<ells> anyone familiar with dvdshrink
<qopi> btw, ubuntu has been getting lots of free promotion on the Creative Forum list lately :)
<crypticreign> eyequeue: :) neat
<thoreauputic> substitute your user name, obviously
<eyequeue> crypticreign:  i'll need to change mine as well, but i do wonder why this happened
<qopi> http://www.europeancreativeforum.org http://lists.riseup.net/www/info/creativeforum
<ells> anyone familiar with dvdshrink
<crypticreign> eyequeue: indeed, thanks again
<eyequeue> crypticreign:  no prob
<joaquinz> BobaFett : where u from?
<BobaFett> joaquinz: Chile...somos vecinos :)
<eyequeue> other users don't have that problem, just the primary user, odd
<potsed> hi all, i mounted a drive with this command, mount -t vfat /dev/hdb3 /mnt/hdd/winDdrive which mounts fine, but folders are showing as unknown type... any ideas why? thx 8(
<eyequeue> could be a bug in the initial setup scripts?
<joaquinz> BobaFett : ahhhh jajaaj ok
<joaquinz> i'll be back soon
<ben0ne> hoary 20%
<ben0ne> :)
<BobaFett> Ok, see ya guys...thx for all! :)
<WeirdAl> wyrd wp
<[FiDO] > when the new version of gnome officially comes out it should be added to the ubuntu update manager right??
<eyequeue> [FiDO] :  in the development version, not the stable version
<ben0ne> [FiDO] , get hoary
<[FiDO] > I have it
<WeirdAl> There's a confing-and-command-line based FTP server called p...ftpd and I can't remember what it is -(
<ben0ne> [FiDO] , have gnome2.10 ?
<WeirdAl> Anyone?
<[FiDO] > yeah
<eyequeue> WeirdAl:  pro?
<yaaar> WeirdAl: proftpd
<WeirdAl> \o/
<[FiDO] > but you can't edit the menus apparently until it is officially released
<ben0ne> NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo
<WeirdAl> Damn, if my AIM contacts were as fast as you guys I'd never have joined. Cheers.
<ben0ne> hehehe
<[FiDO] > according to their website it's supposed to be officially released today
<[FiDO] > that's why I was asking
<ben0ne> today ?
<potsed> anyone?
<ben0ne> uh-huuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<[FiDO] > it said March 9th
<LeEspionage> anyone seen my shoes
<LeEspionage> anyone
<ben0ne> is today allright
<ben0ne> LeEspionage, how they look ?
<[FiDO] > I just want to be able to change the menu
<thoreauputic> LeEspionage: pull your tummy in ;)
<[FiDO] > apparently the offical version comes with a new menu editor
<ben0ne> [FiDO] , hum... theres no file to edit ?
<[FiDO] > that's why they have menu editing locked right now
<ben0ne> must have something in .gnome
<ben0ne> .gome2
<yaaar> LeEspionage: yeah, I think they were hanging by their laces from a power line...
<[FiDO] > yeah but they don't want ppl doing that
<ben0ne> .gtk
<ben0ne> whatever
<[FiDO] > that's why they locked it
<ben0ne> locked ?
<ben0ne> how ?
<ben0ne> permission thing ?
<eyequeue> uniformity in bug reports perhaps?
<[FiDO] > if you go in nautilus and type applications:/// like you would normally it won't work
<ells> yaaar: you still there
<eyequeue> considering you're supposed to be testers not users, heh
<yaaar> ells yep
<yaaar> or, rather, back
<[FiDO] > I'm sure you can still do it the old fashioned way
<ben0ne> hehe
<ben0ne> u cant depend on graphic interface to do things
<dayz> can anybody help me? i have a fresh install and my network card will not activate...
<ben0ne> open a prompt and start editing files
<eyequeue> commandline all the way baby, huh?
<ben0ne> sure
<homer[] > when i run apt-cache search mplayer.. i can't see mplayer
<lizdeika> if you install totem-xine, ubuntu-desktop is removed. what bad things can haapen without ubuntu-dekstop ?
<ben0ne> dayz, ifconfig device up
<homer[] > i'm using the default repositories from the internet
<eyequeue> homer[] :  see the wiki, you have to add a repository
<ben0ne> dayz, device = ethX
<dayz> ben0ne: i have tried all that
<homer[] > eyequeue, okei, i will
<eyequeue> homer[] :  that's not part of ubuntu proper
<ben0ne> dayz, the modules is loaded ?
<thoreauputic> homer[] : or read http://ubuntuguide.org
<dayz> rumaged around the forums and stuff
<dayz> how do i check that?
<ben0ne> dayz, lsmod
<thoreauputic> dayz: lsmod
<membreya> damn thunderbird, not letting me install a language locale!
<dayz> what am i looking for in lsmod?
<thoreauputic> lizdeika: ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package
<ben0ne> dayz, eth?
<thoreauputic> lizdeika: nothing bad will happen
<ben0ne> dayz, whats your nic chipset ?
<ben0ne> realtek ?
<dayz> its not loaded
<ben0ne> usr ?
<dayz> its amdtek i think
<ben0ne> amdtek ?
<ben0ne> hum....
<membreya> realtek?
<dayz> accton
<dayz> EN-1216
<ben0ne> accton ?
<ben0ne> chipset ?
<homer[] > thoreauputic, that page will help me very much
<homer[] > thank you
<ben0ne> chippppppppppp
<ben0ne> ...set
<ben0ne> :)
<thoreauputic> homer[] : yeah, it's a one-stop shop :)
<Cripp> Will ubunta except Mozilla suite ?
<dmoyne> How to set numlock at boot ? thanks
<ben0ne> well, anyways, have sure that your nic is supported on linux
<dayz> ben0ne: checking to see what i can find... it's an old cel lappy
<TWM> if ubuntu-desktop doesn't do anything, why is it there?
<ben0ne> ...
<ben0ne> dayz, type: lspci
<thoreauputic> TWM: it pulls in a whole buch of dependencies
<dayz> via chipset
<ben0ne> lspci | grep Network
<thoreauputic> TWM: so it does something on install
<TWM> thoreauputic: ah right
<membreya> thoreauputic: rather than dummy..why not say "meta" package :P
<eyequeue> dmoyne:  is waw that setting in a bois once, thought it was the most bizarre thing imaginable, but have you checked yours?
<dayz> lspci|grep network tells me nothing
<ben0ne> or lspci | grep Ethernet
<eyequeue> s/is waw/i saw/
<woodwizzle> Does the hoary beta have all the final stable released versions of all the gnome packages yet?
<ben0ne> grep is case sensitive
<eyequeue> bios
<thoreauputic> membreya: because most people know what "dummy" means, but "meta" is geek speak ?
<dayz> it tells me i have an accton EN-1216 card
<ben0ne> so Network <> netowork
<membreya> good point :P
<ben0ne> hehe
<ben0ne> network
<marksbry> heya..anyone know of good streaming audio software? I tried using edna in ubuntu but keep getting python errors
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  dummy is the user, and meta is dinner misspelled? :)
<ben0ne> en-1216
<Cripp> I am formatting a old pc to try out Ubuntu . Kinda new to linux any tips ?
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: heh - PEBKAC
<dayz> yep, that's the one
<eyequeue> i'm vegetarian anyway btw heh
<woodwizzle> Cripp: how old are we talking here?
<ben0ne> dayz, ok... wait
<dayz> :)
<ben0ne> dayz, iam asking google :)
<woodwizzle> like what kinda specs?
<Cripp> 2000 model compaq
<dayz> i have also tried that with limited success
<thoreauputic> Cripp: RAM? cpu?
<Cripp> 256mb cpu 633
<thoreauputic> Cripp: sounds fine
<ben0ne> dayz, kernel ?
<membreya> Cripp: glorified paper weight :P
<ben0ne> dayz, version
<Cripp> yes basicly LOl
<woodwizzle> Cripp: Should be fine. Gnome runs nice on old hardware. It just needs a good amount of ram.
<dayz> fresh install of warty
<thoreauputic> Cripp: assuming your hard drive is bigger than 2Gig ;)
<Cripp> 40 gig
<ben0ne> dayz, type: dmesg | grep Ethernet
<thoreauputic> Cripp: heaps of room then !
<Cripp> Going to be fresh install yes
<ben0ne> remember: Ethernet no ethernet
<ben0ne> :)
<woodwizzle> Cripp: You doing Warty or Hoary?
<thoreauputic> Cripp: the default install takes 1.7 G
<membreya> god I wish I could hurry up and get my 200gb SATA :(
<jgl> anybody know if ubuntu i386 recognize internal modem?
<Cripp> I used mandrake for a while
<Cripp>  Warty
<membreya> but ...going to quit work soon..gotta be careful with money :(
<proggi> hi all
<dayz> ben0ne: no returns
<thoreauputic> jgl: probably not unless you are very lucky
<ben0ne> dayz,  ok, looks like u need to get the module
<dayz> ben0ne: but loads of returns for "eth0"
<ben0ne> dayz, and i dont know where to find
<ben0ne> ohhh
<ben0ne> wait
<thoreauputic> jgl: most likel;y to be a winmodem
<ben0ne> dayz, eth0 ?
<proggi> does anyone know a ssynapticserver with the gtk+-2.0 glib, pango and atk packages?
<dayz> ben0ne:yep
<ben0ne> dayz, paste the line
<proggi> or gtk+-2.6
<jgl> and how get driver for modem?
<dayz> ben0ne: hang on  (have to manually "paste)
<will> how do i mount a dvd to /mnt/temp
<proggi> i want to install the gphpeditor from gphpedit.org
<thoreauputic> jgl: if it's a winmodem, look at  linmodems.org
<proggi> butbut i haven't the required packages
<thoreauputic> jgl: but you may be out of luck, unless one exists
<Cripp> Think I will hang out for a bit while I install. LOL Still at 38% format
<proggi> sorry for my bad english
<jgl> and how know if it's a winmodem?
<quar|work> it tales 7 secs to join from work with irssi
<quar|work> is there a text based instant messenger
<jgl> which command?
<dayz> ben0ne: my problem is exactly alike the one described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226
<quar|work> how do you get another terminal through ssh?
<dayz> ben0ne: the first post...
<thoreauputic> jgl: it's about 95% sure to be a winmodem if it's internal
<dayz> ben0ne: not the isa bit, obviously... :)
<schweeb> quar|work: ssh only opens one terminal
<schweeb> quar|work: you'd have to use screen or something
<schweeb> or open more ssh sessions
<quar|work> there is no way to emulate another terminal?
<schweeb> screen
<quar|work> how?
<ben0ne> dayz, ok, lets see...
<PacoBCN> hi people
<proggi> hello
<jgl> ok, and i'll find it in linmodems, thanks ok
<PacoBCN> has anyone seen any howto for flumotion?
<proggi> does anyone a server for synaptic with this packages?
<proggi> gtk+-2.6
<proggi> pango
<proggi> glib
<proggi> atk
<schweeb> what are you trying to compile, proggi
<PacoBCN> proggi, did you search in apt-get.org?
<proggi> gphpedit.org
<proggi> this editor
<Seveas> proggi, if packages are not available from Ubuntu (not enen in main), you can check apt-get.org
<ben0ne> dayz, pci ?
<schweeb> all of those packages are in main
<thoreauputic> proggi: if you are compiling, you probably need -dev packages
<schweeb> but they're not named exactly the same
<schweeb> and you'll need the -dev pks, like thoreauputic says
<thoreauputic> proggi: also install build-essential
<schweeb> like glib is probably like "liglib2.0-dev" or something
<schweeb> etc...
<Seveas> proggi, glib: libglib-2.0-dev
<proggi> ok. thanks for your help. i will test it
<ben0ne> dayz,  did as jdelo says on post 3?
<proggi> sorry for my bad english
<Seveas> proggi: pango: libpango-1.0-dev
<dayz> ben0ne: yep
<dayz> ben0ne: no results
<woodwizzle> does yelp always crash for any other hoary users?
<Seveas> proggi: atk: libatk-1.0-dev
<proggi> seveas: thanks
<Seveas> gtk+ is also somewhere
<Seveas> try synaptics search function
<proggi> ok. i wil do
<Seveas> proggi: probably libgtk-2.6-dev will work for you
<_adw_> hey, ehm, how do i change the systems default encoding from UTF-8 to unicode or ISO-8859-2?
<thoreauputic> _adw_: possibly  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, but that's a guess
<dazed_> y0 i got a problem with konqueror
<dazed_> anyone help?
<_adw_> thoreauputic: cheers, hm,  think thats connected to language and keys, problem is i want keys in one set, and language in a different...
<ells> yaar, you there again
<proggi> i already have installed gtk-2.0
<proggi> isn't it the same like gtk+-2.0?
<dazed_> anyone know about dcopserver?
<Seveas> proggi, have you installed the -dev version?
<thoreauputic> proggi: don't forget, for compiling you will need the development packages ( -dev suffix)
<proggi> ups. you're right
<proggi> it isn't the dev-version
<proggi> thanks for the tip
<dazed_> thoreauputic: hey whatsup...and do u know about dcopserver?
<thoreauputic> proggi: problem dependencies with compiling are almost always * -dev*
<thoreauputic> dazed_: not really - what is going wrong?
<dazed_> well i launch konqueror and then it says some dcopserver error cant connect to something or other and at the bottom it says "check to see if 'dcopserver' is running" then i click ok and it loads konqueror but it gives me error randomly and continues to work
<dazed_> i mean its working but a pain gettin the erroor
<proggi> ok. i found the gtk 2.0 libs wit the dev-suffix in synaptic
<proggi> i hope after the compiling i an install gphpedit
<thoreauputic> dazed_:  ls -l .ICEauthority  says what?
<proggi> an = and
<dayz> ben0ne: find anything, or have you also given up?
<dazed_> let me check
<ben0ne> dayz, hehe, well, I was looking ate google et all
<dazed_> -rw-------    1 root     root          766 2005-03-09 01:32 .ICEauthority
<ben0ne> dayz, didnt found anything yet
<thoreauputic> dazed_: you ran something as root
<dazed_> right now synaptic
<thoreauputic> dazed_: sudo rm .ICEauthority, log out, log back in
<dazed_> im upgrading
<Seveas> dazed_, do not run graphical stuff as root unless it is designed for it (such as synaptic)
<dazed_> seveas: thanks for the info didnt know
<dayz> it would suck to have to revert to windows, just because i cant get the network up... :/
<thoreauputic> dazed_: either chown that file to your user, or delete it (deleting is easier)
<dazed_> only time i do is when it asks for pw when running the regular app and my pw doesnt work but when i run as root it works
<Seveas> dayz, what kind of network?
<dayz> the ethernet
<Seveas> dazed_, use 'sudo' for running apps as root
<dayz> the nic
<thoreauputic> dazed_: don't do that - use gksudo synaptic if you run it from cli
<Seveas> and enter *your own* password
<dazed_> seveas: yes i know
<Seveas> dayz, I missed your problem, what exactly is it?
<dazed_> thoreauputic: what do u mean gksudo?
<LeEspionage> mental problems Seveas
<spiral> hi
<LeeColleton> Is there a way to surpress the loading of gnome-panel on login?
<Seveas> dazed_, gksudo is a graphical frontend to sudo
<dayz> Seveas: almost identical to the one here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226
<jdub> LeeColleton: remove it from your session
<proggi> the support here is wonderful
<dazed_> ok
<dayz> minus the isa bit
<dazed_> good to know
<Seveas> dayz, so you try to activate it via the graphical stuff?
<LeeColleton> jdub: doh... thanks.  That's nice and simple
<dayz> Seveas: yep, and through the cli
<Seveas> ah ok, so you know at least some shell commands?
<dayz> Seveas: yep.. not my first linux install
<Seveas> :)
<ben0ne> hum...
<ben0ne> ubuntu ubuntu
<ben0ne> buntu buntu
<missmarpl1> huh?
<dayz> i might just have to try some other distro to see if they can run the nic
<Seveas> dayz, check your private chat...
<ben0ne> dayz, no need to do that
<ben0ne> dayz, we will help you
<dazed_> ok thoreauputic that worked with the konqueror
<ben0ne> dayz, do not fear lad...
<ben0ne> :)
<dayz> :D
<dazed_> but could u also tell me why when i try running apps from my menu that require my password i type my exact password and it does not accept it?
<thoreauputic> dazed_: yeah, I'm not surprised
<dazed_> lol
<thoreauputic> dazed_: which apps?
<dazed_> certain ones like network admin and synaptic
<dazed_> i am on fluxbox not gnome
<dazed_> well gdm but not gnome desktop
<qopi> dazed_: you prob need to enter root pswd
<qopi> not standard one
<dazed_> i only set up one password
<qopi> hmz
<dazed_> how do i set up root password?
<thoreauputic> synaptic should work with your user password, if you are the first user ( uid=1000)
<dazed_> im only user
* qopi lets more knowledgable people help :P
<Myrtti> then use your password
* qopi is a newbie himself
<thoreauputic> dazed_: you might need to edit the fluxbox menu to include gksudo instead of gksu
<Myrtti> you're a user with sudo rights
<dazed_> let me check it out
<thoreauputic> dazed_: possibly flux is expecting a root pass (gksu)
<thoreauputic> dazed_: probably ~/.fluxbox/menu
<dazed_> thoreauputic: this is the initial command
<dazed_> su-to-root
<dazed_> should i change to gksudo?
<mirak> Does seagate is a good Hard Drive brand ?
<thoreauputic> yes
<thoreauputic> dazed_: ^^
<HiddenWolf> mirak: seagate is the world's biggest manufacturer of hdd's
<mirak> ok
<thoreauputic> dazed_: like `gksudo synaptic`
<mirak> HiddenWolf: I feel that my hitachi is going to die
<ben0ne> HiddenWolf, hey
* HiddenWolf waves at ben0ne
<neom> Where is teh boot log that shows the logs of boot errors?
<Seveas> neom /var/log/kern.log
<neom> ty
<Seveas> or simply dmesg
<thoreauputic> dazed_: check ~/.fluxbox/init  to make sure it is reading the menu from ~/.fluxbox , as well
<LeeColleton> when I send a message in Evolution, the gpg password dialog doesn't pop up over the other windows.  Is there a way to make it "always on top"?
<Simira> is anyone from Ubuntu going to "The gathering", in Norway in the Easter?
<binks> can someoe help me with atidrivers in hoary
<dazed_> thoreauputic: yes it is and the synaptic wont launch now
<LordC> What do you guys use to burn CDRs?
<binks> i have installed fglrx but fglrxinfo still shows mesa
<thoreauputic> dazed_: what command did you enter in the menu?
<LordC> graveman keeps failing - so many coasters :@
<dazed_> one sec
<dazed_> /usr/sbin/gksudo -X -c /usr/sbin/synaptic
<binks> i have edited the xorgconf and still i get mesa
<binks> anyone
<binks> fglrxconfig outputs to xf86free
<thoreauputic> dazed_: try just  gksudo synaptic
<dazed_> ok
<ben0ne> dayz, hows going?
<dazed_> k thats good
<thoreauputic> works?
<dazed_> but still the network-admin asks for pw and it denies my pww
<dazed_> the only pw i set up
<LinuxJones> My keyboard won't repeat characters if I hold down a key ???
<thoreauputic> dazed_: check the menu entry and try the same synatx
<eyequeue> wwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy not?
<thoreauputic> *synatax
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> syntax
<dazed_> now it doesnt even ask for pw
<dazed_> lkol
<dazed_> ok
<dazed_> ill just do that to all of em
<dazed_> thanks
<dayz> ben0ne: great. getting help from Seveas in privmsg
<eyequeue> dazed_:  i think [gk] sudo defaults to a five minute timeout
<LinuxJones> eyequeue, I wish I knew I didn't change anything
<thoreauputic> dazed_: well, fluxbox is easily reconfigured, as you see
<binks> cheers dudes
<dazed_> yes
<dazed_> im used to the fluxbox configuration
<dazed_> i can run my way through there hahah
<eyequeue> LinuxJones:  upgrade anything in the interim?
<dazed_> its just all the nix details that get me
<LinuxJones> eyequeue, I upgraded yesterday and things went south from there
<thoreauputic> dazed_: don't forget there's a time-out on sudo - so if you do two or three in a short time it won't ask for the password again
<dazed_> ok
<dazed_> god i love this system
<thoreauputic> dazed_: there's always a fix - finding it is the problem ;-)
<Cripp> Dazed glad to hear that .. Im installing it as we speak . Hope I can love it to hehe
<dazed_> lol...hey anyone know how to set it to Central time zone...what city is located in Central Time Zone US
<thoreauputic> Cripp: it's like a marriage - you only love it when you put the work in ;-)
<eyequeue> dazed_:  export TZ=CST6CDT, typically
<eyequeue> dazed_:  unless you're in indiana where they don't do dst, or similar
<Cripp> Thats why I put it on old system. Work And screw it up a few thousand times
<GFXstyLER> hi there
<GFXstyLER> is there a way to use fake-shadows for xorg?
<thoreauputic> Cripp: ah, a trial marriage, then ;)
<Cripp> St Louis Mo Is Central time zone
<GFXstyLER> since i have an ati card it does not work too well
<dazed_> ok thanks eyequeue got it
<Cripp> Yes Ive tried Mandrake 10 but pc to slow for that
<Cripp> Thoreauputic Yes Im still pretty new With linux . Learning all the swithces commands, And lingo Is a challange
<membreya> it's all fun Cripp :)
<LeEspionage> theres a lingo
<LeEspionage> never noticed
<membreya> hrm..odd...pinging www gives the alias to my ISPs webpage, yet squid doesn't resolve it
<thoreauputic> Cripp: http://www.tuxfiles.org/     << great newbie command line site
<membreya> how dare it not work out of the box
* Tuxadermist is away: God, an Imaginary Friend for Grown-Ups
<Cripp> When your use to . Self exctracting Program files . Its a little tuff remebering what to do with tar zips and where to extract them to
<blizah> when ubuntu boots up i get a message saying my PNP BIOS has caused a fatal error....PNP BIOS ERROR blalala        ,   now i went into bios and right now its set to let the bios, not the os, handle the plugnplay (PNP) stuff...should i let the os or the bios handle it and second how to i get rid of the PNP BIOS error at boot
<blizah> btw everything has worked fine regardless of the error
<Cripp> And where to find them when you do LOL
<thoreauputic> Cripp: by default they extract into your current directory
<Cripp> Hmm cool
<thoreauputic> Cripp: you can move them later if required
<membreya> aaah I'm loving galeon :) it's such eye candy
<Cripp> So best thing to do Is to create a temp dir .
<membreya> except that it doesnt remember form information (such as google search strings)
<Cripp> Like D/L folder
<thoreauputic> Cripp: and for .tar.gz use  tar xvzf,   for tar.bz2 use tar xvjf
<membreya> everything goes on the desktop Cripp :P
<thoreauputic> Cripp: yep, or "build" or "tarball" or whatever
<thoreauputic> membreya: hmm... I don't like the desktop as a default for *anything*
<Cripp> Me either
<membreya> sook thoreauputic "{
<membreya> :P
<thoreauputic> it doesn't travel well  between window managers, for one thing
<membreya> my gf's desktop is half filled with icons of stuff she's downloaded :|
<membreya> even I'm not that message
<Cripp> I dont hav e aclue whata tarball is
<membreya> who changes wm's ? :P
<thoreauputic> Cripp:  fo.tar.gz
<membreya> foo even :P
<thoreauputic> heh   foo,tar,gz
<thoreauputic> membreya: you have trouble parsing common typos, apparently ... ;-)
<membreya> oh hush now :P
<LeeColleton> thoreauputic: don't mkae fun of dyslceisc poeple
<invalid> I am having a probelm upgrading to newer sources
* thoreauputic hands membreya a proofreader's prize
<membreya> hmmm should I convertfs my 80gb partition (almost all full) from fat32 to reiser? :P
<Cripp> LOL
* membreya wears the prize with pride :)
<invalid> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeedu-data_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<thoreauputic> Cripp: this always happens whenever membreya turns up ;-)
<membreya> ooooooooh speaking of words, found out something bizarre that never struck me before...facetious...it contains all the vowels in order :P
<Cripp> Membre Your medal is upside down
<membreya> Cripp: it isn't for me :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - it does indeed - thank you for sharing that ;-)
<EvilSven> hi, totem can't play anything, xine plays fine. Anyone got a hint what could be wrong. (totem has never worked for me)
<EvilSven> ?
<Cripp> oh well.. Still installing
<thoreauputic> EvilSven: possibly lack of gstreamer0.8-mad and plugins
<membreya> it's all fun and it gets your brain working Cripp :)
<thoreauputic> EvilSven: or just the fact that totem is crap ;-)
<Cripp> Need plenty of that :-)
<LinuxJones> Ohhh Gnome 2.10 was released today...cool
<EvilSven> think I got that
<thoreauputic> Cripp: membreya shows little evidence that Linux gets your brain working - pay no attention ;-)
<JackD7> hiya
* membreya pays thoreauputic that one :P
<membreya> you'll keep
<Cripp> Will do..
<jgl> which is the version of kernel i386 ubuntu?
<JackD7> is it correct that ibm pcs with p4 are not supported by ubuntu ? during install it complain about several mobo parts like iibm ide controller and so on
<thoreauputic> membreya: hehe - sorry couldn't resist a straight line like that :)
<jgl> anybody know version of kernel i386 ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> jgl: depends
<thoreauputic> jgl: uname -r to find out
<membreya> "ibm pc's" ..that's a very broad term :)
<EvilSven> hmm, missing that...
<jgl> for example , it's in web
<JackD7> its a netvista 6794-75g
<EvilSven> gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec could be good too?
<JackD7> ;)
<jgl> ubuntu warty?
<JackD7> 4.1
<jgl> kernel version of ubuntu warty?
<Alessio> sorry
<Alessio> what about ipodder for linux? it's only in rpm
<jgl> because linmodems for kernel 2.6.5?
<EvilSven> thoreauputic, maybe I sho8uld get this instead? gstreamer0.8-plugins
<EvilSven> thoreauputic, or is it overkill?
<blizah> anyone else heard of this PNP BIOS error?
<JackD7> jgl ? was the question to me ?
<Lemonzest> is there a guide for playing/encoding mp3 with gstreamer?
<jgl> yes, i want to install linmodem, but my kernel is 2.6.5 and i find linmodem for 2.6.4
<cavediver> Anyone else having problem with Archive manager in gnome not supporting rar-files
<dayz> anybody know when hoary will be available for download?
<cavediver> April I think
<LinuxJones> dayz, it's available now as a dev release
<cavediver> If you mean when Hoary will replace warty as "stable"
<cavediver> It's already available for testing
<Lemonzest> on the live-cd i cant select higher than 1024x768 yet my monitor can handle 1280x1024
<Lemonzest> will installing fully fix that? i have  a radeon 9100
<cavediver> Lemonzest: probably a driver issue.
<blizah> what would i do to create a shortcut to another file?
<Lemonzest> any idea what the new artwork is?
<EvilSven> Lemonzest, I neede to us xf86cfg to fix res and refresh
<membreya> damn console at boot not being able to go above 1024x768
<EvilSven> but it was easy
<EvilSven> Do I need to restart gnome for gstreamer plugins to take effect?
<basse> "wrt" ?
<basse> uh, sorry about that, mixup on irssi windowing here heh.
<jordanau> basse i didn't know you use ubuntu
<basse> what I meant to ask is is ubuntu available in finnish language?
<jordanau> i'm at blenderchat right now
<Alessio> i have convert
<Alessio> ipodder with alien
<basse> jordanau: i dont. I'm using debian. my wifes friend crashed her mandrake, and was asking for new linux.. and I suggested ubuntu, but then started thinking if it's availalbe in finnish ..
<Alessio> but alessio@Ubuntu:~ $ ipodder
<Alessio> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Alessio>   File "iPodderGui.py", line 1, in ?
<Alessio>     import wx
<Alessio> what's?
<blizah> so can we upgrade to the latest gnome w/ out upgrading ubuntu?
<jordanau> ah
<Loiosh> I believe it is, basse. I'd have to check when I get home though
<Loiosh> Just FYI, I'm using the Array-6 test version
<bryan> blizah:  why don't you just upgrade ubuntu too, i havn't run across any problems in it yet
<bryan> 5.04
<basse> Loiosh: would you suggest it to a sort of newbie in linux kind of person? there are tools to configure things? like drakconf in mandrake?
<T_Trainer> basse: it is available in Finnish, but there are some things that aren't translated and there are Swedish and English at those points
<blizah> well id rather just wait for a stable release..im new to linux, and its only a month away
<Loiosh> Yes, it is a completely package-based GNOME distribution.
<Loiosh> I'm a linux nubbie =)
<bryan> i'm a noob too, although i've been using it in one way or another for years
<Echylo> hello
<bryan> hi Echylo
<Echylo> with what command u see how much space you have left?
<membreya> hiya Echylo :)
<membreya> df -h
<Echylo> key thanks
<Echylo> installed custom ubuntu
<membreya> "custom" ?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> 618Mb
<Echylo> hmm not that large eh :)
<membreya> :D
<basse> T_Trainer: ok.. and is it really just one CD for installation?
<jordanau> I just installed and played bzflag, then i exited and checked my pstree and still say bzflag as a process, should i kill it?\
<membreya> Echylo: my current install is 3.5gb :P
<Echylo> but it's just custom
<basse> jordanau: good game!
<Echylo> I have desktop installed too
<bryan> how do you check how big the install is?
<Echylo> that will be pretty large
<Echylo> df -h
<Echylo> bryan :)
<Echylo> basics of linux!
<jordanau> it looks a lot better on linux than windows
<Echylo> you should know
<Echylo> :P
<jordanau> i was surprised
<T_Trainer> basse, yeah, only one cd
<bryan> that doesn't just tell you install size,that
<xybrie> u
<bryan> s your whole drive
<xybrie> fdfdgvfdgdfg
<xybrie> dgd
<xybrie> dgd
<Echylo> ow
<basse> fab: this is only for poster?
<basse> damn damn
<basse> sorry again
<Echylo> I don't think you can now bryan
<xybrie> gd
<bryan> probably not
<xybrie> g
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> d
<xybrie> g
<xybrie> d
<Inva|id> is there an .iso available for the hoary release?
<xybrie> d
<xybrie> gd
<bryan> xybrie:  having fun?
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> d
<xybrie> gd
<Myrtti> xybrie: go kill yourself
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> gdg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dgdg
<xybrie> dgdg
<Myrtti> xybrie: or atleast find some other place to play
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> d
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> g
<xybrie> dg
<Myrtti> where are the ops when needed?
<xybrie> g
<xybrie> d
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> g
<xybrie> dg
<Loiosh> Heh
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> d
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> g
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> dg
<xybrie> d
<xybrie> gd
<scorpix> maybe he's sleeping on the keyboard :P
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> gd
<DannyD> Hi, Can I ask a technical question ?
<xybrie> gvd
<amblin> 2 fingered typist?
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> gd
<xybrie> g
<LinuxJones> xybrie, pleaaase stop that
<johns^> or he has a cat
<xybrie> dgdg
<Myrtti> /ignore xybrie
<xybrie> gd
<Echylo> xybrie
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<xybrie> g
<xybrie> why ??
<xybrie> fuck you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b xybrie *!*br-1@201.255.38.*]  by fabbione
* xybrie was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  goodbye)
<DannyD> Hi, Can I ask a technical question ?
<Echylo> looks like you got fucked
<Myrtti> thank you
<Echylo> yes DannyD
<Myrtti> sure
<membreya> ta fabbione :)
<bryan> -xybrie- VERSION Opera M2/7.54 (Win32, build 3865)
* bryan laughs
<DannyD> I installed ubuntu from an ide cdrom drive.Installation went fine.I've removed the cdrom drive and replaced an ide hd on that bus but ununtu isn't picking it up.How do I mount it ?
<membreya> hmmm 7 am..one last ciggie before sleep
<jordanau> walking outside i assume?
<bryan> sleep @ 7am?
<bryan> you work nights, membreya ?
<jordanau> or party hard one
<membreya> this week I do :)
<basse> T_Trainer: how does everything fit in it,. while other distros are 3 CDs ?
<membreya> hmmm bzflag...does that allow solo play?
<Echylo> brb
<Loiosh> Anyone know where the known hosts file is?
<Loiosh> Locate cannot find it
<tizen> Loiosh: not /etc/hosts ?
<bryan> you might need to build a slocate database
<Loiosh> Known hosts for OpenSSH
<johns^> for ssh?
<bryan> slocate -u
<johns^> ah
<johns^> :)
<Loiosh> Hehe
<membreya> bryan: same as sudo locate -u?
<GFXstyLER> hi
<johns^> the user file is in $HOME/.ssh/
<Loiosh> I thought it was in $HOME/.ssh yeah
<Loiosh> LoL
<membreya> wb thoreauputic_ :P
<thoreauputic_> :)
<DannyD> Darwin dannys-Computer.local 7.8.0 Darwin Kernel Version 7.8.0: Wed Dec 22 14:26:17 PST 2004; root:xnu/xnu-517.11.1.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC  Power Macintosh powerpc
<GFXstyLER> does someone know how i could get the java virtual machine on ubuntu?
<johns^> but it's not there by default
<LeEspionage> /etc/hosts   hosts.allow hosts.deny for tcp wrappers to control ssh behavior
<bryan>  slocate - Security Enhanced version of the GNU Locate
<Loiosh> known_hosts?
<Loiosh> Just make it?
<LeEspionage> or ~.ssh/hosts   for know ones
<johns^> yup.
<LeEspionage> known
<DannyD> johns^ : Check the faqs in the support section on the website.
<johns^> generate an id_rsa
<DannyD> johns^ Java vm is a topic there
<GFXstyLER> DannyD: thx
<johns^> then cat id_rsa.pub >> $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts
<DannyD> GFXstyLER np :)
<DannyD> I installed ubuntu from an ide cdrom drive.Installation went fine.I've removed the cdrom drive and replaced an ide hd on that bus but ununtu isn't picking it up.How do I mount it ?
<Loiosh> Thanks, you two =)
<johns^> yw
<membreya> GFXstyLER: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<johns^> it's not difficult DannyD
<GFXstyLER> membreya: thx too :)
<ermo> GFXstyLER, there is no 'canonical' java vm policy in ubuntu..
<johns^> does it have linux partitions?
<membreya> tho I prefer blackdown for JRE :)
<DannyD> johns^ : Nope, ntfs . I guess I need to install libntfs5,libntfs-gnomevfs and ntfsprogs ?
<DannyD> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11924&highlight=mount+ide+hd
* GFXstyLER is trying to install java, brb
<bryan> wtf is a 'canonical java vm policy" ?
<ermo> GFXstyLER, but, out of the several options, I would recommend this version (integrated into dpkg/apt) ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<johns^> DannyD: I don't know if the ubuntu kernel has ntfs support
<johns^> ro
<ermo> bryan, why don't you telle me?
<bryan> if i knew i would
<membreya> johns^: it has read only ntfs
<johns^> you could try mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/mountpoint
<ermo> bryan, which was my point. It's a do-it-yourself thing.
<johns^> ah membreya ,thnx
<DannyD> merriam :I'll give that a go, thanks.
<DannyD> johns^ : I'll give that a go thanks
<Echylo> what is a good command line mp3 player?
<aquarius> Nautilus's cd burner won't let me burn an ISO at less than maximum speed on warty; how can I find out what my device is for use with cdrecord?
<aquarius> Echylo, madplay.
<Echylo> thankies!
<thoreauputic> Echylo: mpg321
<membreya> in my fstab I have my NTFS partition mounted with /dev/sda1       /media/temp    ntfs    umask=002      0       0
<Echylo> broken package error
<Echylo> libid3tag0
<thoreauputic> Echylo: do you have universe and multiverse?
<Echylo> hmm multiverse
<DannyD> johns^ mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/mountpoint -> mount point /mnt/mountpoint does not exist :( Do I need to create this /dev entry first ?
<eyequeue> bbl
<aquarius> cdrecord -scanbus complains about /dev/pg*. cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATA (or dev=ATAPI) tries to open /dev/hda (my hard drive!) exclusively and fails.
<johns^> not the dev entry but mkdir /mnt/mountpoint
<johns^> or something you might like
<DannyD> oh ok
<johns^> I've dot /mnt/dozer
<johns^> got
<membreya> DannyD: you need to create the directory in /mnt
<bryan> umm
<bryan> you should make it in /media/
<bryan> not /mnt/
<tizen> DannyD: unless you want to only open files with root, you should add -o umask=0222 to that command after ntfs
<membreya> oh yeah bryan ..that's where my mounts are :)
<DevDuck> I need help setting up a DVD writer; I added hdb=ide-scsi to menu.lst and now there's no /dev/hdb but there's no scsi entires either
<johns^> so are mine
<johns^> since 1997
<thoreauputic> bryan: actually doesn't make a scrap of difference :)
<bryan> it does
<bryan> if you do it in /mnt/
<tizen> i still use /mnt
<bryan> it doesn't show up in computer thing
<DevDuck> I still use /mnt
<Echylo> thoreauputic, I got both enabled
<thoreauputic> bryan: excuse me, it does if fstab is correct
<DevDuck> and it shows up in Places
<Echylo> but still the broken package error
<membreya> anyone else having a problem with hoary with their mounts not showing in "places" or "computer"? the only one showing is my samba mounted drive
<Echylo> I guess I miss some sources
<Echylo> thoreauputic, can you show me your sources.list?
<DannyD> johns^ It works but I don't have permissions as a regular user.How do I enable root as opposed to using sudo all the time ?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: which package are yo trying to install?
<Echylo> mpg321
<johns^> you need an umask
<Echylo> I need
<DevDuck> where do I add the "hdb=ide-scsi" in menu.lst to get a cd/dvd writer to work?
<Echylo> libid3tag0
<DannyD> I suppose I could give myself a uid of 1
<thoreauputic> Echylo: it's in universe, I think
<Echylo> universe is enabled
<johns^> umount it
<Echylo> but still it says that it isn't available
<johns^> and then: mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0 /dev/hdc1 /mnt/mountpoint
<FAST> is gnome 2.10 going to be put into the package db ?
<LeEspionage> *scsi emulation deprecated circa 2.6.8 or 2.6.9*
<T_Trainer> DannyD: sudo passwd root might help
<DevDuck> ok, then how do I do it now?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: hmm - that lib is in main, in warty
<DannyD> johns^  thanks
<johns^> and then put it in your fstab
<DevDuck> is there a howto for disc writing that's updated
<Echylo> that's also enabled
<johns^> or mount it in /media, as suggested here
<membreya> hmmm is there any way to force nautilus to reload the thumbnails it has stored for videos?
<DannyD> john : Oh will do , thanks.
<johns^> I still use /mnt because all my symlinks in /home/johns point to that dir
<Echylo> ox
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> wait
<Echylo> wasn't enabled
<Echylo> sorry my fault
<Echylo> yey
<Echylo> now it installs
<aquarius> membreya, you could empty out ~/.thumbnails, but that'll delete *all* your thumbnails.
<membreya> that's fine :)
<membreya> hrm
<membreya> emptied the directory
<will> what is the command for a symlink?
<membreya> and it's not refreshing the thumbnails
<aquarius> will: ln -s oldfile newfile
<membreya> will ln -s
<thoreauputic> will: ln -s target link
<aquarius> membreya, probably got them cached in memory...?
<will> thanks guys
<membreya> lol
<membreya> aquarius: nope, it's not even displaying the thumbnails now :| will figure it out :P
<aquarius> membreya, er. oops. hope i haven't broken it for you :)
<thoreauputic> aquarius: mv is more seful than rm at times :)
<membreya> tis cool :)
<thoreauputic> *useful
<DevDuck> so if scsi-emulationis depreciated, I can just burn using /dev/hdb now?
<bryan> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/bryan/Desktop/Downloads/tftchuckyfs_sample.vob", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<bryan> ^^ what plugin would i install for that?
<thoreauputic> DevDuck: yes, but cdrecord will probably spit at you ;)
<membreya> is there any trouble in chmoding something to 777?
<DevDuck> I intend to use XCDRoast most of the time
<DevDuck> since K3B, which is heaily suggested, require KDE
<thoreauputic> membreya: yeah, if I got into your system I could rewrite all your pr0n files...
<bryan> :0
<membreya> "if" :P
<bryan> not the pr0n!
<DevDuck> thanks thoreauputic  and LeEspionage
<membreya> hardware firewall/router + firestarter
<DevDuck> gotta reboot and turn off emulation
<membreya> and only the necessary ports open :)
<ulisse> hi all
<DannyD> johns^: I added the ntfs hd to fstab and I can browse the folder using a root terminal but not as a regular user.How do I fix that ?
<DannyD> I can't change the owner or perms as its a read only file system
<johns^> uh, what options did you put in fstab
<membreya> aquarius: it's rebuilding the cached thumbnails for pics, but not movies :\
<DannyD> ..../dev/hdc1 /mnt/video ntfs ro,user,noauto,0
<johns^> I should use /dev/hdc1 /media/windows umask=1,ro 0 0
<bryan> mine looks like
<bryan> /dev/hdb1       /media/decepticon ntfs user,umask=0222 0 0
<ulisse> someone have celestia installed on hoary?
<johns^> you need the umask line
<DannyD> oh I'll try that.
<will> DannyD: use umask=0222
<johns^> I forgot the fs type in my example
<johns^> but bryan didn't :)
<will> ie  i have: /dev/hda1	/mnt/windows	ntfs	umask=0222	0	0
<johns^> umask=0 will work also
<deadcat> if i am using warty, can i upgrade to the lastest version without downloading the iso and reinstall?
<ulisse> I'm trying to compile Celestia from source, but I get " zlib not found"
<thoreauputic> deadcat: yes, you can do a dist-upgrade to hoary
<deadcat> thoreauputic: cool.
<ulisse> I have zlib1g[-dev]  installed, so I think zlib is on my system...
<Cius> hello
<LordC> Whatever program I try and burn CDRs in, OPC always fails :/
<LordC> I managed to burn an ISO in nautilous
<Cius> new to ubuntu, have a serious error that is keeping from installing.
<kingsley_> Is there a module, core file or something that can diagnose why a kernel crashes?
<LordC> But neither xcdroast, GnomeBaker, nor K3B will burn CDRS :/
<bryan> lol, didn't you ask that same question lastnight, kingsley_ ?
<thoreauputic> deadcat: change all instances of "warty" to "hoary" in your sources, reload or apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<kingsley_> bryan: Yes, without result.
<orospakr> why is dancer-ircd not present in hoary, yet dancer-services is?
<thoreauputic> deadcat: obviously those commands require sudo
<Cius> I have an old grub install from my experimentation with gentoo.  After installing ubuntu, I reboot and my old grub install tries to boot, but errors occur and i can't get into ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<deadcat> thoreauputic: ok. thanks. planning to donate a p2
<blizah> can i update gaim w/ out going to hoary?
<bryan> backports
<deadcat> blizah: try adding hoary's source to sources.list, update then apt-get install -t hoary gaim
<kingsley_> Cius: Do you see an error message while booting?
<Ribs> hoary gets released soon, doesn't it?
<jordanau> april
<Ribs> 1st? :)
<Ribs> That would be cool
<jordanau> ha i anwsered my first question!
<Cius> kingsley, it comes up and says Grub loading... then it just pops up and says error 18 or something like that
<blizah> deadcat, could i do the same for firefox and things?
<deadcat> hows ubuntu detecting ISA modems?
<membreya> IS what now ? :P
<kingsley_> Cius: I suggest googling for the exact error message.
<deadcat> blizah: you can try, but if it breaks, you get to keep both parts (=
<cavediver> Can someone please check if they have openoffice.org2-core in their repository (hoary)
<cavediver> It seems broken
<Cius> I'll try that
<Cius> thanks kingsley
<blizah> hehe
<acs> hello
<acs> does anyone know a good program that will tell me the temp of my disk
<blizah> so just outta curiousity if im running warty and an older mozilla firefox and they discovered some security holes in it..doesnt that mean i have holes in my firefox?
<deadcat> acs: hddtemp
<Solatis> what is the default password for new ubuntu installations ?
<Solatis> (root)
<deadcat> acs: some disks dont support it though. WD wont, segate does on my ibook
<deadcat> Solatis: none. the first user is kinna root
<thoreauputic> blizah: if you do the " -t hoary" thing, be sure to change your sources back afterwards, or things will start happening in strange and undesirable ways on your next update
<FAST> is gnome 2.10 going to be put into the package db ?
<deadcat> thoreauputic: oh ya.. heheh. else it gets from hoary from then on
<thoreauputic> Solatis: sudo with your user password
<deadcat> FAST: slow the f down. 2.10 just came out.
<djg> Hi, I've got a centrino wireless device, but I can't get it recognised.  Any tips/URLs to read?
<deadcat> FAST: just download the splashscreen and you have 2.10 (=
<cavediver> 2.10 is in hoary.
<deadcat> djg: ipw2100 google
<djg> I've installed the ipw2200 drivers, but eth0 isn't even in the list of interfaces.
<blizah> deadcat hehe
<deadcat> djg: load the module yet?
<djg> modprobe ipw2200?
<DannyD> johns^ : Thanks ,that's mounting as a regular user now :)
<thoreauputic> blizah: re: holes in your fiefox - unless you are in the habit of clicking links that say "Please update your PayPal details ! " you should be pretty safe ...
<deadcat> djg: try it. i dont have centrino
<blizah> thoreauputic hehe ok
<DannyD> will and bryan thanks too
<bryan> gotta love those phishers
<djg> deadcat: Nope, nothing.
<cavediver> Can someone guide me through getting OpenOffice 2 beta in Hoary.
<ulisse> can someone help me with zlib?
<bryan> np DannyD
<blizah> thoreauputic ever see that study showing that most people dont know the differnce between an add and a search result?
<deadcat> djg: modprobe -l |grep ipw
<djg> There a flood channel I ca n use
<djg> ?
<thoreauputic> blizah: or the one that said you could get people's passwords by offering them chocolate?
<deadcat> #flood
<bryan> www.pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> blizah: I believe both... sadly
<acs> deadcat, thanks
<BaxterW> I've got a terribly old computer I'm running Ubuntu on, how can I get it to stop starting up X on boot. I'm used to init levels, but ubuntu does something different.
<ulisse> cavediver, OOo2 should be in the universe repository, I think
<djg> deadcat: Pasted to #flood
<deadcat> BaxterW: /etc/X11/default-*manager*
<ulisse> cavediver, just enable it and get OOo2 with synaptic
<deadcat> djg: i am not in #flood (=. let me join
<ulisse> can someone help me with zlib?
<djg> deadcat: They're all there.
<BaxterW> deadcat, thanks
<deadcat> djg: i dont know whats the diff between 2200 and 2100, but lsmod|grep ipw, then iwconfig
<djg> deadcat: It was recognised as eth0 during the install, but eth0 isn't in /etc/netwoork/interfaces
<deadcat> BaxterW: or jsut apt-get remove --purge gdm hehe
<deadcat> djg: oh. man 5 interfaces, all the iwreless options are in there too.
<TraceyTux> Help! I can't get Shorewall working!
<djg> deadcat: I get a list of network devices (excluding eth0) and all have 'no wireless extensions'
<djg> deadcat: OK, I'll give that a shot.
<djg> deadcat: Thanks for your help.
<deadcat> djg: want me to paste my config?
<OrangeSlice> Gnome 2.10 :)
<djg> deadcat: Thanks
<deadcat> djg: ya. just 2 simple lines. but if you want a key, its the same format.
<djg> deadcat: How would I find my essid?
<thoreauputic> TraceyTux: unless you have a special preference for Shorewall, I suggest you install firestarter (very easy to set up)
<djg> deadcat: I'm totally new to wireless.
<deadcat> djg: you dont know your own essid? then you're fucked. (=
<djg> deadcat: You may have guessed.
<Lano> simple question: every time gnome starts, also starts CDplayer and terminal. Where (.conf) do I kill that? Thanks!
<cavediver> ulisse: it is broken here. It can't find openoffice.org2-core
<deadcat> djg: connect to your router/AP via rj45 then check there.
<cavediver> I get an error when trying to apt-get oppenoffice.org2-common
<djg> deadcat: I see...
<djg> deadcat: I have a linksys router.  It defaults to 'linksys'.  That the essid?
<thoreauputic> Lano: just exit them and save your session when you log out
<ulisse> cavediver, it doesn't find when downloading or at all?
<djg> deadcat: i.e. the 'name' of the network?
<Lano> thoreauputic: tried that, it doesn't help
<deadcat> djg: ya
<ona9> how do I fix: "E: Unable to lock the download directory" ?
<Xappe> what's the difference between powerpc, power3 and power4 kernels?
<deadcat> ona9: you have another apt-get running
<Lano> thoreauputic: but you give me one mor idea...be right back
<djg> deadcat: Thanks
<cavediver> ulisse:  openoffice.org2-common: Depends: openoffice.org2-core (> 1.9.76) but it is not installable
<deadcat> Xappe: power3 and 4 are g3 and 4 i think.
<ona9> haha thanks, deadcat :P
<cavediver> apt-cache search openoffice.org2-core gives nothing. But -common shows up
<deadcat> ona9: i do that alot with screen running.
<ulisse> cavediver, I don't know, on my hoary it seems to select all the needed packages right, bu I'm not going to install this time...
<djg> deadcat: I got 'no such device'
<deadcat> djg: what device?
<djg> eth0
<deadcat> djg: but you said you have eth0 as your wireless
<djg> Sorry, that is what is reserved for it, I guess.
<cavediver> ulisse: really strange. Can you priv-mess your sources.list file ?
<deadcat> djg: maybe eth1 is wireless and eth0 is your wired nic.
<ulisse> sure
<Xappe> deadcat, would be good to know. i'm going to reinstall Hoary on the ibook because I was not really satisfied with the changes I made
<deadcat> Xappe: debian on my ibook as i am typing.(= smooth as a fucker. uptime is 38days. windows servers dont have this kind of uptime heheh
<Lano> it helped, thanks
<Xappe> deadcat, so did you use the power3 or 4? i have an ibook g3...
<deadcat> djg: i got class. good luck.
<bretzel> Hi there, how can I find a .deb of KDevelop-3.2 ?? ( kde-3.4 has been avail - but no Kdevelop 3.2 )
<bryan> deadcat:  my windows server has been up for 284 days
<deadcat> Xappe: i compiled my own kernel from kernel.org source.
<Xappe> deadcat, oh
<deadcat> bryan: oh. (=
<deadcat> Xappe: you want my .config?
<Levander> Is there a good html color picker app in the ubuntu repositories?
<bryan> it just serves dvd's to my tv though
<ulisse> cavediver, ehm... how can I pvt you? :-P I'm not used to chat...
<SiRrUs> anyone know if the pre-release is out yet?
<Xappe> deadcat, no, I just want to know the best of the available options on the install cd
<deadcat> Xappe: oh. no clue.
<bryan> ulisse:  /msg
<deadcat> later yall
<cavediver> ulisse: in irssi you type slash nickname message
<bryan>  /msg nickname message
<ulisse> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<ulisse> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<ulisse> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<ulisse> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<ulisse> ## repository.
<ulisse> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<ulisse> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<ulisse> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<ulisse> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<ulisse> ## team.
<SiRrUs> hmmmm
<ulisse> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<bryan> umm
<ulisse> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<ulisse>  # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<bryan> nooo
<ulisse> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<ulisse> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse #
<bryan> bad ulisse !
<ulisse>  # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<ulisse>  #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse #
<ulisse> #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main #Marillat
<ulisse> #deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~minmax/cinelerra/builds/athlonxp/ ./  #Cinelerra
<Myrtti> noooooooooo
<bryan> use www.pastebin.com next time
<ulisse> bryan, what happened?
<djg> deadcat: eth1 is the wired nic.  As far as I know, the system doesn't know anything about eth0, although it definitely recognised it on install.
<ulisse> Don't tell me I posted everything to all!
<bryan> you did
<ulisse> Sorry!
<Fator_Dee> well, accidents happen :-)
<bryan> true
* Loiosh hates on mwm
<Loiosh> Ug
<Loiosh> Worst... window manager.. ever
<Fator_Dee> better screw up here than your kernel compile :-)
<Lano> one more question: can I make autorun terminal window and irssi (example) an gnome startup?
<ulisse> Very sorry... what is the right syntax?
<Fator_Dee> ulisse: are you using irssi?
<ulisse> no, xchat
<bryan> Usage: MSG <nick> <message>, sends a private message
<thoreauputic>  /msg works in xchat too
<djg> Is there anyway I can detect hardware from scratch?
<bryan> yeah
<bryan>  /msg
<Myrtti> better yet
<Xappe> so noone knows the difference between the ppc kernels?
<Myrtti> first /query nick
<Myrtti> then message
<bryan> ahh
<bryan> yes
<bryan>  /query opens a new tab, right?
<Myrtti> yes
<ulisse> I did like you said... what's wrong, so?
<Myrtti> not /msg
<DevDuck> how do I get past cdrecord's problems? It complains about not working on kernel 2.6+ then quits
<jk> hmmz...how are these so-called 'profiles' in hoary's network-admin supposed to work?
<Xira> Hi, I attempted installing Ubuntu Linux 4.10 a few days ago, but whenever X would start, my monitor would shut off. I installed Mandrake and didn't have this problem, does anyone know how to fix this? I would rather use Ubuntu
<Myrtti> if you pipe the paste into msg, only first line will be put there, the rest on the active channel window or whatever
<ulisse> ah, ok, let's try...
<Fator_Dee> Lano: in warty, computer -> desktop -> sessions -> session options -> automagically save changes to session
<bryan> i didn't think he'd be pasting 20 lines :p
<thoreauputic> DevDuck:  cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc    (IIRC)
<Coily> is it possible to access registry keys from a mounted windows partition?
<Fator_Dee> Lano: and when you logout just leave the terminal open, though I don't know how to make it run irssi automagically, I just type "screen irssi"
<bryan> i didn't have any problems with my cd/dvd burning
<bryan> i'm burning a dvd right now, so happy my dvd burner worked without any problems
<Coily> anyone?
<DevDuck> thoreauputic, so if I'm using xcdroast I can alias cdrecord="cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb"
<crypticreign> hmm, liferea keeps crashing, wont stay open for more than 20 seconds
<DevDuck> bryan, what do you use to burn dvds?
<Fator_Dee> bryan: what are you using to burn dvd's? just plain growisofs?
<Fator_Dee> :-\
<thoreauputic> DevDuck: I think you just point xcdroast at your device in the setup, from memory
<Echylo> hello, question how do you UN-block somebody in gaim ?
<Echylo> cause in my msn list somebody is blocked
<Echylo> but I can't unblock him
<DevDuck> thoreauputic, I did that and everything seems fine until I try to actually burn
<Xira> Hi, I attempted installing Ubuntu Linux 4.10 a few days ago, but whenever X would start, my monitor would shut off. I installed Mandrake and didn't have this problem, does anyone know how to fix this? I would rather use Ubuntu
<Echylo> use a lower resolution?
<Xira> X would not boot period
<thoreauputic> DevDuck: are you on warty? Have you tried gnomebaker?
<Echylo> or the refresh rate isn't correct
<Xira> When it tried to my monitor just shut off
<Xira> I'm using an LCD pannel
<jordanau> if i have the option to download a .tar or .tar.bz2 file, which should i choose? We are going for easiest installation.
<Echylo> .tar
<djg> Hi, I have centrino wireless and a wired ethernet connection, but ubuntu only detects the wired connection.  Is there anyway to 'detect' the centrino NIC as well?
<thoreauputic> jordanau: the only real difference is the tar.bz2 will be a bit smaler
<keyshawn2> tar, though its compression rate isn't as good as bz2
<thoreauputic> *smaller
<thoreauputic> ah, sorry, misread
<thoreauputic> tar.gz > tar.bz2
<jordanau> okay thanks, is there a good guide on installing files from tar, no apt-get or synaptic?
<DevDuck> thoreauputic, I'm on hoary and I haven't tried anytihng outside of xcdroast yet
<thoreauputic> jordanau: it depends - is it source code?
<Fator_Dee> jordanau: ./configure && make && make install, or README file
<Fator_Dee> i'd go for the README
<LinuxJones> jordanau, what is the name of the program ?
<jordanau> freeciv
<jordanau> i want to get the updated version since it is multiplayer
<jordanau> i apprectiate the advice
<DevDuck> new multiplayer freeciv? I've been playing multiplayer for years
<jk> rephrase... anyone noticed profiles in hoary's network-admin aren't saved?
<jordanau> actually the latest stable version is what is in synaptic i will just download it
<thoreauputic> DevDuck: some people have had good results with graveman or gnomebaker
<ubuntu> hi
<jordanau> final question, is it just me or is ryhthmbox's sound quality kinda low
<DevDuck> ok, i'll try those
<thoreauputic> DevDuck: re: CD burning
<Xira> k guys
<Xira> I'm going to delete my mdk partition and install Ubuntu
<DevDuck> right now it seems like the error is "TAO not supported by this drive" I thought TAO was supported by all drives
<DevDuck> grr
<Xira> and see if I can get it to work
<Xira> Wish me good luck
<Xira> :)
<ubuntu> good luck
<jordanau> if i can do it you can
<ubuntu> I've got a question, about playing a DVD with the Ubuntu LiveCD
<ulisse> is there someone who can even try to help me with zlib and Celestia compiling, please?
<spiral> ubuntu: libdvdcss is probably not included on the livecd
<ubuntu> ok maybe this is totally stupid, but I just downloaded the gnome 2.10 LiveCD, which is actually ubuntu
<ubuntu> but totem goves me an error when trying to play
<DevDuck> is gnomebaker not in hoary?
<thoreauputic> ulisse: for what it's worth, about a year ago I installed a celestia RPM using the `alien` utility on Debian Sarge, and it worked...
<SiRrUs> DevDuck i dont think it is  Graveman is tho
<DevDuck> SiRrUs, I'm installing graveman now
<ubuntu> spiral: it says "failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> the mountpoint is not in there, but I added it manually, and still it gives me the error
<spiral> ubuntu: why does he want to mount the dvd while using dvdplay ?
<ulisse> thoreauputic, I've already tried, also with apt-get, but it crashes or makes the system hang...
<Amaranth> "enter password for default keyring to unlock" so i put in my password and it comes up again (wrong password)
<keyshawn2> hi.
<ubuntu> spiral: don't ask me, I think they do not need to be mounted as a data DVD for playback, first time I try DVD on linux
<neighborlee> is synatpic going to remain part of ubuntu ?..just wondering as upgrading to hoary removed it....
<Coily> my knowledge of how reg keys in windows is limited: is there a way to access the keys with wine's regedit without first exporting a registry file in a windows environment?
<spiral> neighborlee: conflictuous situation about libapt I think...
<spiral> ubuntu: don't know, sorry...
<neighborlee> spiral, ah ok
<Coily> or is there a simpler method to access registry keys in linux
<ubuntu> Coily: normally the reg files are located in \windows\config
<Amaranth> oh, it's a different password
<Amaranth> got it
<DevDuck> hmm, that might be part of my problem... apparently it's hdd not hdb :)
<ubuntu> Coily: or \windows\system\config\ or something
<keyshawn2> i forget: does winxp use FAT or NTFS ? im trying to mount my win partition [i got directions from the ubuntu guide, so im god there] 
<Coily> ubuntu, thanks
<Bog1> anyone from the ubuntu security team here?
<ubuntu> Coily: not sure if you can open them using wine
<Coily> hm
* keyshawn2 is not god_like, contary to popular rumor] 
<thoreauputic> keyshawn2: could be either, depending on how it was installed
<ubuntu> keyshawn2: normally NTFS but can also run FAT
<keyshawn2> k
<keyshawn2> thank you.
<ubuntu> keyshawn2: first try using mount -t vfat if that failes try -t ntfs
<Coily> ubuntu, ya it seems the fake drive c has worked against me
<Coily> in that i cant get to /
<keyshawn2> ubuntu: sudo first ?
<ubuntu> Coily: is there a dir called windows on that fake c drive?
<LordC> I can't burn CDs in Ubuntu :/ i am getting some OPC failure error :(
<DevDuck> so graveman can't make movie dvds?
<Coily> ubuntu, yes
<LordC> Here is the error log from nautilous http://rafb.net/paste/results/Seldzd70.html
<ubuntu> keyshawn2: depends on mount rights
<ubuntu> Coily: can you locate the files I told you
<ubuntu> anyone some tips for my DVD issue
<Coily> ubuntu, im trying to access the keys from a mounted win partition, shouldve mentioned that
<bryan> ubuntu:  i just burned a dvd without a problem
<ubuntu> Coily: no, I think you can access the normal win registry files somewhere on c:\windows\config
<ubuntu> Coily: these files are called CONFIG SYSTEM etc
<ubuntu> Coily: if I remember right
<Coily> ubuntu, looking
<ubuntu> bryan: alright, but how about DVD movie playback, I am eager to go watch BlackAdder
<bryan> ok
<bryan> umm
<Solatis> 3~wow
<Solatis> ehrm
<Solatis> wow
<Solatis> the gnome 2.10 livecd is ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> yes
<Coily> ubuntu, im guessing i have to import the keys with wine first (its not there by default)
<bryan> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Solatis> they should note that a bit more prominent
<ubuntu> I just downloaded it and are on it at this very moment, it is as far as I can see a hoary LiveCD or something
<Coily> ubuntu, its ok ill just copy the files to the wine c drive
<onslaught789> how can i get my cd drive mounted?
<LordC> So any advice about cdrecord?
<ubuntu> Coily: try that, I am not too familiar with that stuff, but on your normal real (not fake) c drive these files should exist
<ben0ne> onslaught789, mount /media/cdrom0
<onslaught789> ok thanks
<ubuntu> anyone any clues about what to do with my Totem problem
<bryan> ubuntu:  to watch dvd's, console cmd: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ubuntu> first time I want to play a DVD in Linux
<schweeb> dvd? you'll need dvdcss
<bryan> watch the dvd in totem
<ubuntu> thx
<ben0ne> ubuntu, use gxine
<ben0ne> :)
<djg> Hi, I'm trying 'sudo ifup eth0' and get an error stating there is no such device.  How do I add this device?
<schweeb> ben0ne: if he didn't install a dvd decoder, that still won't work
<djg> It ought to be a centrino wireless card.
<ben0ne> schweeb, u right
<thoreauputic> djg: then it probably isn't eth0
<ben0ne> djg, it probably wont be named eth0
<djg> How do I find its name?
<ben0ne> thoreauputic, hehehe
<ben0ne> djg, ask thoreaputic :)
<bryan> djg:  doesn't show anything when you just type 'ifconfig'
<schweeb> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djg> It only shows the configuration for eth1 and lo. :(
<thoreauputic> ben0ne: heh - what I know about wireless could be written on the back of a postage stamp
<ubuntu> thx schweeb
<schweeb> np
<ubuntu> gonna look at it
<djg> How should I go about adding a device that isn't automatically detected?
<LordC> Ubuntu wont burn CDRs at all, not even ISOs, I have tried lots of software, even k3b
<jeff_> can someone help me set up my ircd?
<thoreauputic> djg: try cat /proc/devices
<jeff_> it works when i try /server localhost
<jeff_> but not when i do /server <ip address>
<jeff_> and i added it to my firewall to allow connectins
<EfaistOs> when hoary is coming out ?
<thoreauputic> djg: also  lspci | less
<DevDuck> omg! I'm burning a DVD! I haven't been this worried since my first CD... of course that's because CD-Rs cost $2+ then
<DevDuck> graveman's working btw, thanks everyone
<djg> It shows a 2200 BG NIC, but it ought to be 2100 AFAIK
<Coily> whats the app that logs router info? it requires snmp, i know its in the default repositories
<thoreauputic> djg: then google for the linux module for your device and then try to modprobe it
<djg> Done
<djg> modprobe ipw2100
<djg> Returns on the next line.
<thoreauputic> djg: silence is golden in *nix
<thoreauputic> djg: if it didn't error, it loaded
<thoreauputic> to make it load on boot, put it in /etc/modules
<CarlK> I installed on a scsi only box - grub was happy. added an IDE, and the dumb box wants to boot from the IDE.  so I need to isntall grub on the IDE and have it use the menu and kernal that is on the scsi
<CarlK> anyone know the grub command to do that?
<djg> thoreauputic: Done, but I still can't detect the NIC :(
<ubuntu> cya
<johns^> CarlK: maybe grub-install /dev/hda
<johns^> ?
<bryan> whenever i uncomment these 2 lines in sources.list i get errors with apt/synaptic:
<Blissex> CarlK: your assumptions are most likely incorrect. Check the BIOS of your box.
<bryan> #deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<bryan> #deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<keyshawn2> not to be mean, but did you try 'man grub' ?
<CarlK> Blissex - what assumtion?
<Blissex> CarlK: I need to isntall grub on the IDE
<schweeb> CarlK: tell the BIOS to boot off board ROMs first
<CarlK> bios doen't have that option
<bryan> anyone from Canada have a hoary sources.list they can email me?
<schweeb> it might call them Option ROMs or external controllers or something like that
<thoreauputic> bryan: you ran apt-get update after uncommenting them?
<schweeb> it almost certainly does, CarlK
<bryan> yeah
<airox_> The ubuntu warty live cd has a kernel splash screen, could it be used for the normal ubuntu warty installation ??
<CarlK> almost, yes.  really, no. ;)
<bryan> and it gives errors
<LordC> bryan, my GB one does the same
<schweeb> CarlK: what kind of PC is this, and what BIOS does it have?
<CarlK> compaq deskpro -
<schweeb> CPU, chipset?
<thoreauputic> bryan: "it gives errors" - such as what?
<CarlK> at least it doesn't have the "diagnostic partition"
<LordC> Ubuntu wont burn CDRs at all, not even ISOs, I have tried lots of software, even k3b - help :/
<DevDuck> so now, while I'm waiting forever for this to burn, what tools would you guys use to take an xvid, convert it to dvd-mpg (mpg2?), then burn it to a dvd w/menus?
<CarlK> P3-600, ill check the bios on the next boot
<schweeb> Compaqs do have a rather shitty BIOS
<DevDuck> LordC: you're not using scsi emulation are you?
<LordC> I dont think so
<schweeb> mine don't allow you to boot w/o a keyboard
<LordC> I do have scsi hdds
<schweeb> but lemme check real quick
<LordC> But not the dvdrw
<DevDuck> LordC: if you dont know then you aren't; that's the limit of my helpability though
<DevDuck> LordC: did you try cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd theiso.iso ?
<bryan> thoreauputic:  http://pastebin.com/251600
<thoreauputic> bryan: OK looking
<LordC> I'll try that now. I dont understand tho, as i have burnt an ISO last night
<CarlKpx> dont suppose there is a command that will id the bios?
<DevDuck> on ubuntu?
<LordC> Yeah
<LordC> nautilus gives me OPC failure - trying cdrecord now
<DevDuck> did you update since then?
<LordC> Yeah i did
<DevDuck> cdrecord was new on the last update I did
<LordC> Im on hoary
<Fator_Dee> DevDuck: I use http://fredrik.hubbe.net/hacks/mkdvd.html and it works like a charm
<DevDuck> me too, dont remember what else it did
<DevDuck> Fator_Dee: thanks
<Fator_Dee> DevDuck: just install the programs it saus to and run, you don't have to know anything :-)
<LordC> cdrecord: OPC failed.
<Xira> Okay
<Fator_Dee> saus=says
<DevDuck> Fator_Dee: perfect for me :)
<Xira> I installed Ubuntu again
<Xira> WIth its autodetection, my monitor shuts off when it trys to boot X
<Xira> So I try to reconfigure it
<DevDuck> LordC: we're way out of my knowledge now
<Xira> Verify my monitor HF and VF
<Xira> And it still shuts off
<Xira> What do I do??
<CarlKpx> boot off of live cd (knoppix), ran grub, am at a grub prompt.  does root(hd1,0) tell it where to find partition to boot from?
<thoreauputic> bryan: odd - maybe they are uploading to those sources - maybe try again a bit later?
<LordC> ok ty :/
<CarlKpx> er, the part that has the menu and kernal images
<Xira> Could anyone help me with getting Ubuntu to work?
<schweeb> CarlK: there's nothing in Storage>Device Configuration or Boot Order... or in the Advanced menu?
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> an anyone help me out? I cannot get my ircd server to register outside of my local network!
<CarlKpx> schweeb: Ill check on the next boot, when I am trying another grub attmpt
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> and i have all ports forwarding to my computer
<Xira> COuld someone please help me getting Ubuntu to work?
<Xira> My monitor just shuts off when it trys to boot X/Gnome
<CarlKpx> so take a stab at how I can get grub to do it (takes a while to test - like 5 min
<bryan> it's been doing it for a couple days
<schweeb> Xira: it's probably selecting a resolution or refresh rate that's out of your scan range
<thoreauputic> Xira: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<schweeb> so, try what thoreauputic said
<Xira> thoreauputic: Did that.
<Xira> Still.
<schweeb> turn off every res except for 800x600 or something, Xira
<Xira> Tried it.
<thoreauputic> Xira: that command gives you options on warty - are you installing hoary?
<Xira> nope
<Xira> 4.10
<thoreauputic> Xira: did you hand-edit  XF86Config-4 ?
<Xira> havent tried that yet =/
<Xira> Sounds like a pain in the ass
<Xira> I have my monitor manual right here
<thoreauputic> Xira: dpkg-reconfigure is the right way
<Xira> the horiz freq and vertical ffreq were in proper range
<Xira> thoreauputic: I already said I did that
<DevDuck> must be onimonipeia then, because it is a pain in the ass :)
<Slaven> any acceptable gtk2 msn clients with support for selecting your own picture out there?
<Xira> This is frustrating
<Xira> Mandrake handles it no problem
<LordC> Does anyone know what "cdrecord OPC failed." means? :/ I can't burn CDs, and thats the error it gives me (http://rafb.net/paste/results/OpdYnZ65.html)
<DevDuck> Slaven: gaim?
<thoreauputic> Xira: I'm aware of that - I was about to say if you hand edit, the command won't work  any more
<Xira> I dunno wtf I'm supposed to try now
<Slaven> DevDuck: You can't have your own picture in gaim, can you?
<Slaven> in that case I missed it :S
<Slaven> and that would've been embarrasing
<DevDuck> Slaven: I do on the AIM side but i dont use msn
<Xira> This is the second time trying to install Ubuntu
<Xira> And I'm getting the same error
<Xira> :|
<Slaven> what's that?
<thoreauputic> Xira: possibly run dmesg and see what erors it has about the X config
<Fator_Dee> Xira: well, do you have a spare monitor? or your friends?
<Xira> Monitor turns off when gnome/x boots
<QMario> Hello everyone!
<Xira> Fator_Dee: not an option i want to take
<yaaar> if i'm going from warty to hoary, do i need to do anything special with the kernel upgrade, or will dist-upgrade just handle that for me?
<Fator_Dee> yes, maybe not
<Xira> If it isn't going to work with this monitor, I'll use another distro that does
<DevDuck> Slaven: when I use gaim for AIM I have my picture set up; I've never used it for msn so I can't guarantee the same functionality
<snoop_> qmario: hello!
<Xira> ie Mandrake
<Xira> mdk autodetects it flawlessly
<Xira> :|
<thoreauputic> Xira: fair enough - Mandrake is a nice distro - go for it
<Xira> Sigh
<Xira> I just delete my mdk partition for ubuntu
<Slaven> DevDuck: No, I'm using gaim and haven't found any preferences of that kind.
<Xira> d
<Slaven> Well, it doesn't have to be gtk2.
<DevDuck> Slaven, oh
<Xira> I'm just not going to stop
<Xira> I want this to work
<Xira> It's extremely frustrating
<Slaven> could be qt
<DevDuck> mandrake isn't that nice
<thoreauputic> DevDuck: matter of taste :)
<Fator_Dee> yep, rpm-dependency-hell is not nice
<jordanau> how many processes is normal after typing pstree? about 30?
<Xira> at least it detects my monitor =/
<DevDuck> thoreauputic: it's nicer than the rpm hell it's based on, but compared to ubuntu/debian...
<thoreauputic> DevDuck: I prefer Debian/Ubuntu, but some like mandrake
<Xira> Anyone have any ideas on how to get my monitor to stop shutting off when x/gnome boots in Ubuntu? =/
<CarlK> bios boot options: HD, flop, CD, Ethernet.  no options to tell it which HD
<thoreauputic> DevDuck: urpmi isn't bad
<apokryphos> it's just not as good as apt with these repos
<Xira> :(
* Xira sighs
<DevDuck> I agree that as far as mandrake goes it's not bad, just not as good
<Xira> so no one can help me? I should just give up?
<Fator_Dee> Xira: have you tried posting to the forums?
<Xira> No
<DevDuck> Xira; did you try to compare the config file mandrake makes with the one ubuntu makes?
<apokryphos> What's the problem?
<thoreauputic> Xira: if you have the patience, someone might have further suggestions
<Xira> DevDuck: I had to delete my mdk partition to install Ubuntu
<Xira> :/
<DevDuck> right shoulda guessed that
<thoreauputic> Xira: do you have a live CD that "works" ?
<Xira> thoreauputic: sigh.. already suggested, to make al ong story short, isnt going to help
<thoreauputic> if so, copy the XF86Config-4
<yaaar> Xira: the fastest way if this is a new ubuntu install is probably to reinstall mdk, save the xorg.conf someplace, then install ubuntu, then copy the important parts of xorg.conf (or the whole thing)
<Xira> If I install MDK again I'm going to forget about Ubuntu
<Xira> :|
<Fator_Dee> no you are not
<yaaar> Xira: i know it doesn't help much now, but for the future, if you have X working well in a distro and you want to switch to a different one (or even a newer release of the one you're using) *always* save the X config file
<thoreauputic> Xira: the live CD idea isn't viable why, if you don't mind elucidating?
<DevDuck> gotta go, thnx everyone
<yaaar> Xira: well, you know, it's not really any skin off our backs if you don't come back to ubuntu....it'll be you that lacks the niceties of the distro.
<Xira> thoreauputic: I'm on a Dell Dimension 4550 with 1gb of RAM and a 9800 Pro, livecds (esp knoppix) cause a bug where my mobo dies unless I power cycle it for 10 seconds
<veristead> DAMN HACKERS,
<veristead> I HATE ALL OF THEM
<CarlK> schweeb - I cou;nt really see a bios name - closest was "compaq computer config setup screen" or something
<veristead> they are criminals
<veristead> CRIMINALS I TELL YOU
<veristead> jp
<Slaven> wanna talk about it? ;)
<thoreauputic> veristead: you have a misconception of the term "hacker"
<veristead> i am kidding
<Xira> I wish I had more CDRs, I'd try out FC3
<veristead> hence the jp
<snoop_> veristead: you mean cracker?
<veristead> i am making a sarcastic remark based on recent news headlines
<snoop_> veristead: which one would that be?
<onslaught789> can anyone tell me how i can mount my cd drive/
<onslaught789> i have 2 cd drives one is mounted the other is not
<_ale> mount /dev/cdrom?
<veristead> the one about MIT, Harvard, and Stanford (and some other schools) being hacked to see if they were accepeted
<onslaught789> it didnt work
<HrdwrBoB> onslaught789: right click on the drive
<snoop_> veristead: ah, i remember seeing that one..
<HrdwrBoB> click 'mount'
<veristead> yep
<onslaught789> it doesnt show up there
<onslaught789> but in device manager it does
<veristead> DYSLEXICS UNTIE
<veristead> oops
<veristead> i mean UNITE
<hsoj> Hi, i just installed ubuntu and it can't start X. i get an error saying that no devices were detected and that no screens were found. I have a p4 2.8 in an abit 875p board with a geforce6800 and audigy 2.
<Blissex> hsoj: thanks for letting us know :-)
<veristead> lol
<thoreauputic> veristead: no, the dyslexic spelling was right and we got it the first time :)
<hsoj> anyone wanna help? heh.
<Blissex> hsoj: probably :-)
<hsoj> lol... this is why i love irc.
<HrdwrBoB> hsoj: hm.. warty may not have known about your card when it was released
<Blissex> hsoj: statements, ''doesn work'', 'anyone can help'' questions are usually a joke.
<HrdwrBoB> hsoj: you can manually configure it to 'nv'
<veristead> how many ADD kids does it take to screw in a light bulb?
<HrdwrBoB> or you can try hoary
<HrdwrBoB> guys can we keep it on topic?
<thoreauputic> onslaught789: this sounds obvious so forgive me - you aren't trying to mount audio CDs, are you?
<hsoj> isn't hoary not supposed to be out for another month or so?
<Fator_Dee> hsoj: next month
<veristead> how many ADD kids does it take to screw in a light bulb?
<yaaar> hsoj: i'm upgrading to it right now......hopefully
<HrdwrBoB> that's right, however you can run the current release of it
<hsoj> how would i go about upgrading?
<HrdwrBoB> and then upgrade to stable hoary when it comes out
<veristead> DAMN IT
<veristead> dnt kill the jokes
<HrdwrBoB> you can either grab the CD
<_ale> veristead: how many?
<yaaar> hsoj: so, this is a brand-new warty install, and X won't load?
<HrdwrBoB> nad then put it in, it'll alutomatically detect it
<hsoj> yaaar, yes
<veristead> you wanna go ride bikes?
<HrdwrBoB> or you can grab all the updates off the net
<hsoj> in my XFree86.0.log file it doesn't list my graphics card as being in the driver that was bundled in...
<HrdwrBoB> hsoj: if you use the nvidia binary driver it should work
<Bauhn> anyone who knows if it secure to install ubuntu when i have windows installed and don't want to remove it?
<HrdwrBoB> Bauhn: yes, that's fine
<yaaar> hsoj: if I was doing it, before I tried messing with anything else, I'd go down to http://ubuntuguide.org and follow the directions for "installing the nvidia drivers"
<Win32> how do you delete files in terminal?
<Neil3> mm this gnome 2.10 live cd is awesome guys
<hsoj> ah.. didn't go there... tried the forums and then here.
<yaaar> hsoj: if you've got a problem with your video modules or something that would just neatly sidestep it
<_ale> Win32: rm
<hsoj> thanks for the link
<Bauhn> HrdwrBoB ace ;D
<thoreauputic> Win32: rm file
<yaaar> hsoj: yeah, that site is actually really cool; there's all kinds of stuff there that is really handy
<Win32> ok
<Win32> how do I delete directories>
<thoreauputic> rmdir
<_ale> rm -r dir
<snoop_> Neil3: how's the memory usage? better?
<Neil3> the whole thing feels faster
<snoop_> Neil3: awesome....
<Neil3> i'll check mem usage
<thoreauputic> Win32: if they have files in them, rm -r <dir> as _ale says
<hsoj> is ubuntuguide.org down? or is my network connection being flakey?
<_ale> what irc client you guys use in ubuntu?
<Neil3> its hard to tell mem usage cos this is a live cd
<Neil3> _ale, xchat
<thoreauputic> _ale: xchat or irssi
<_ale> xchat is installed by default?
<Neil3> sh: mem: command not found
<Neil3> oops
<thoreauputic> _ale: yes
<Neil3>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Neil3> Mem:           504        500          3          0         36        355
<Neil3> -/+ buffers/cache:        107        396
<Neil3> Swap:          486          0        486
<SiRrUs> hsoj looks like its down
<Win32> thanks guys, rm -r dir <dir> works for me, files or not
<HrdwrBoB> Win32: yes, be careful wacing that around ;)
<thoreauputic> Win32: yep, rmdir is just for removeing an empty one
<Neil3> they finally replaced nasty esd with polypaudio
<Neil3> much better
<snoop_> Neil3: hmm...cool
<HrdwrBoB> Neil3: actually esd is retained for hoary
<HrdwrBoB> you can install polypaudio if you want though
<K-Rich> hey all i just noticed something odd on my warty box... i have not only /dev but i have /.dev (which has more items in it) what's with that ?
<[FiDO] > does anyone know how to get quicktime working in firefox
<_ale> it's nice to make a typo while using rm -r
<hsoj> how to i upgrade to hoary then?
<farruinn> K-Rich: taht was on ubuntu-users a while ago... I can't remember the explanation though
<K-Rich> farruinn: the forums or elsewhere? got the url, i'll search
<cocol> apt-get dist-upgrade
<HrdwrBoB> The udev package is used to create a dynamic /dev. To do this, it mounts
<HrdwrBoB> a memory filesystem (tmpfs) over /dev. The original /dev on the disk is
<HrdwrBoB> redirected to /.dev .
<HrdwrBoB> You can remove /.dev if you want. The way to do this is to unmount /.dev
<HrdwrBoB> and remove the .dev directory (which will be empty after it is
<HrdwrBoB> unmounted).
<farruinn> K-Rich: yeah, ubuntuforums has a mirror of the list that you could probably search
<yaaar> hsoj: yes, unfortunately it *does* look like ubuntuguide.org is down. i've still got it up on my machine, but i can't load it on this other one. odd.
<kirt> Awww.  The preview is delayed until tomorrow. :(
<SiRrUs> kirt how did you find that out
<[FiDO] > what preview
<farruinn> kirt: erm, today is Thursday...
<snoop_> hsoj: try this for more help http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes/view?searchterm=upgrade%20to%20hoary
<yaaar> hsoj: if you really want to try out hoary, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change each instance of "warty" to "hoary" ...then run (as root) 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<K-Rich> HrdwrBoB: so it's not really needed then ?
<kirt> The devel mailing list
<SiRrUs> farruinn today is wednesday :)
<HrdwrBoB> K-Rich: essentially it's a 'just in case' udev screws up
<hsoj> yaaar, is hoary fairly stable?
<farruinn> kirt: ignore me, I'm very confused
<yaaar> hsoj: i have no idea; this upgrade i'm in the middle of will be my first experience.
<mlambie> I'm in Perth, Western Australia... and it's Thursday ;)
<hsoj> yaaar, ok. thanks :)
<thoreauputic> SiRrUs: well, that depends... ;)
<SiRrUs> thoreauputic ssshhhhhh
<K-Rich> HrdwrBoB: well, seems something might be amiss, there is no sequencer in /dev though it is in /.dev
<yaaar> does anybody know kind of a tentative date on hoary going official?
<Tuxadermist> Never
<Tuxadermist> :)
<yaaar> hehe
<thoreauputic> yaaar: april 1st
<yaaar> kew
<yaaar> l
<cocol> 5 april
<snoop_> later all
<malte`> actually it's 6th
<SiRrUs> cocol 5 april ?
<thoreauputic> cocol: aww... don't spoil the joke...
<yaaar> what, are we starting a pool? i've got 4/7!
<cocol> :)
<malte`> lol
<thoreauputic> yaaar: about the same time as Longhorn and Duke-Nukem-Forever
<yaaar> thoreauputic: long in the tooth?
<punkass> is there a way to access a mounted windows share via command line?
<HrdwrBoB> K-Rich: yes because /.dev is the directory with all devices already made
<Win32> how do i fix?
<HrdwrBoB> K-Rich: the likelihood is you don't HAVE a sequencer
<Win32> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Win32>  postfix
<Win32>  at
<Win32>  ubuntu-base
<Win32>  postfix-tls
<Tuxadermist> this little kde version is fun
<hawke> thoreauputic: so it should be well before debian Sarge?
<punkass> one that has been mounted via gnomes vfs
<HrdwrBoB> K-Rich: and udev hasn't created the device
<cocol> iam a happy man...now with gnome2.10 and kdebase+multimedia
<cocol> kde3.4
<thoreauputic> hawke: yeah, looking that way :(
<critter> I cant get wine to install any help?
<hawke> critter: Liquor store?
<hawke> (har, har)
<critter> Haha
<HrdwrBoB> Win32: apt-get -f install
<HrdwrBoB> then
<thoreauputic> *boom boom*
<HrdwrBoB> if there is still an error
<HrdwrBoB> paste it to pastebin.com or similar
<HrdwrBoB> critter: sudo apt-get install wine
<critter> Ok will try
<HrdwrBoB> assuming you have the universe repository enabled
<McClane> hey
<critter> yes I do
<HrdwrBoB> ok cool
<hsoj> if i enable the universe repository, i'll want to change the warty to hoary if i'm upgrading to hoary right?
<HrdwrBoB> hsoj: correct
<Win32> HrdwrBoB, still get error
<HrdwrBoB> Win32: paste it in that site and then paste the url
<critter> WOrked
<thoreauputic> Win32: you ran sudo apt-get update (or "reload " from synaptic) ?
<critter> HrdweBob Thanks
<Win32> http://pastebin.com/251688
<Win32> its whenever I do it
<HrdwrBoB> critter: no problem :)
<HrdwrBoB> Win32: run sudo /etc/init.d/postfix stop
<critter> I dont guess the graphic version will work with Ubunta wouldn't d/l wine tools
<HrdwrBoB> then run that again
<HrdwrBoB> see how you go
<HrdwrBoB> critter: what do you mean?
<Win32> HrdwrBoB, it now says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Win32> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<critter> WHen I added the new url from wine in the SPM It listed wine tools but said it wouldnt d/l it
<HrdwrBoB> Win32: did you run it with sudo?
<Win32> yea
<thoreauputic> Win32: you have two apt processes running
<thoreauputic> Win32: close synaptic or the other terminal or whatever
<jmob> Win32: run ``pgrep apt-get''
<jmob> Win32: kill `pgrep apt-get`
<Win32> aight
<Win32> thoreauputic, I forgot about the shynaptic, it was minizmized, didn't see it
<thoreauputic> Win32: common thing - happens a lot :)
<thoreauputic> Win32: next time you know, so it won't be a problem
<Win32> thoreauputic, yea ecspecioally if you use window selector instead of window list
<Win32> well thanks
<thoreauputic> why did he leave?
<critter> This is the message I get when I try to Install Wine tools graphic interface
<critter> winetools:
<critter>  Depends: xdialog but it is not installable
<thoreauputic> xdialog is in universe - what happens if you try to install xdialog by itself?
<critter> I havent :-)
<critter> BRB :-)
<thoreauputic> critter: that's not what I asked, is it?
<Mithsir> Hello! I just upgraded my debian unstable to ubuntu hoary. Everything worked fine. but the amarok musik player doesn't work... can anyone help?
<critter> I havent tried to install xdialog
<ermo> Could someone help me confirm a python 2.4 issue?
<thoreauputic> Mithsir: "doesn't work" is such a common error message... ;)
<thoreauputic> critter: did it occur to you i was suggesting youtry doing so and report the error?
<viper12> Mithsir.... thoreauputic beat me to it......but a thought: amarok depends on kde stuff.......was your kde base and such in place?
<Mithsir> ok here the error messsage that I think actually means something (amarok spites out lots of messages): "amarok:   [aRts-Engine]  [ERROR!]  Cannot initialize PlayObject! Skipping this track."
<Mithsir> I believe my kde works fine (I use kde, not gnome, right now)
<jason__> hi everyone
<viper12> sounds like you've got sound driver issues there. (ubuntu is defaulting to the esd (polyp stuff)......have you changed the multimedia 'sinks' to point to arts?
<snoop_> jason__:hi
<viper12> and oh, hey there thoreauputic
<Mithsir> well, xmms works (with the arts output plugin)...
<critter> Dam maybe I dont have universe enabled .. I searched for xdialog . And its not there
<viper12> not what i asked Mithsir
<Mithsir> viper12, what are MM sinks??
<thoreauputic> critter: well, it's in universe
<Alessio>  if i make a dist-upgrade.. i get gnome 2.10, right?
<thoreauputic> critter: that's why I asked...
<jason__> i have a slight problem here...i have two hdds, and i had xp pro on them both. last night, i put ubuntu on this hdd as a master drive, leaving xp as my slave drive.  when i boot up, and grub has the two choices of linus and xp, linux boots fine, but xp does not.
<viper12> Mithsir,  System>Preferences> Multimedia selector.
<HrdwrBoB> how does it 'not'
<Mithsir> viper12, err, I'm using kde, how do I get to that here?
<jason__> it displays an error message...to paraphrase, it says 'cannot understand mounted drive"
<critter> thoreeauputic going to read up on how to enable it now ...
<snoop_> jason__ : not sure about this, but i believe you have to make a change to grub....
<jason__> snoop: i am using grub right now
<Mithsir> viper12, should I install configlets (afai understand, those dialogs are called configlets?)?
<qwm> where can i obtain boot floppy images for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> critter: easiest is in synaptic, settings, repositories - just tick all the boxes
<viper12> welp......... Mithsir you said you'd upgraded to hoary.  KDE isn't a default part of that.  I'm describing what comes with hoary.......there is another 'branch' called KUbuntu that has more direct KDE support.
<snoop_> jason__: can you boot into xp? or just problems booting in?
<jason__> snoop, i cannot boot up into xp at all
<ermo> Could anyone with hoary start an interactive python 2.4 session and check if the  'profile' module is included? (type 'help()' at the 1st prompt, then 'modules' at the help prompt)
<Mithsir> viper12, well, what I actually use hoary, but not the ubuntu-desktop packet...
<snoop_> jason__: see this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=install%20xp%20and%20ubuntu
<jason__> snoop, thx
<viper12> the development of 'hoary' is Gnome centric Mithsir, and you indicated you did a dist-upgrade to hoary from debian.......and you're not using the 'default' WM, so you may have a whole mess o
<viper12> worms causing problems.
<snoop_> jason__: no prob...got to go now...hope it works...
<viper12> or just something as simple as an out of date lib file.
<snoop_> later all..
<Mithsir> viper12, hmm. so It's not possible to use kde with ubuntu?
<qwm> where can i obtain floppy boot images for ubuntu?
<ermo> Mithsir, you use hoary. Could you doublecheck my python issue?
<Riddell> Mithsir: yes you can install kde
<viper12> didn't say that Mith.  I have KDE installed as an 'alternative' manager for testing and it works fine'.
<ermo> Mithsir, (it will only take 1-2 minutes)
<Mithsir> ermo, what do I have to do?
<thoreauputic> ermo: his hoary install will be atypical if upgraded from Debian
<viper12> I said you moved from deb to a development version of ubuntu and are using stuff that isn't "standard" to that install.  its possible one of the libs got munched, any number of things.
<Mithsir> viper12, so I should install gnome also?
<ermo> Mithsir, never mind then.
<ermo> thoreauputic, could you perhaps spare a minute then?
<Mithsir> ermo, I already have a python shell open...
<ermo> Mithsir, ok. type help()
<critter> thoreauputic Thanks a load.. Got both of them now wine tools and xdialog
<thoreauputic> ermo: I would, but I'm on Warty, sorry
<ermo> thoreauputic, ok. thx anyway.
<thoreauputic> critter: ah, good :)
<ermo> Mithsir, ok  so far?
<Mithsir> ermo, there is no profile module.
<ermo> Mithsir, really?
<ermo> Mithsir, then it's a bug. 'cause it's supposed to be there
<ermo> Mithsir, what ubuntu-python-package do you have?
<mlambie> it's taking ages to burn a DVD, is there a tool to test burn speeds?
<mlambie> and, can I use hdparm to turn DMA on a DVD-RAM?
<qwm> no-one knows if they even exist?
<ermo> Mithsir, I have Python 2.4.1a0 (#2, Mar  1 2005, 15:45:39)
<thoreauputic> qwm: did you want a "boot floppy" or a floppy nt install disc?
<thoreauputic> *net
<Mithsir> ermo, cant tell, my apt is just downloading stuff...
<qwm> thoreauputic: boot floppy that can load the cdrom..
<thoreauputic> qwm: if you just want a boot floppy, the command is mkboot
<demi_> lo :)
<thoreauputic> qwm: if you want a floppy that can do most things, google for toms root boot
<ermo> Mithsir, try quitting the interactive session and start a python -V
<Xappe> cool, new art work for Hoary
<ermo> Mithsir, (your assistance is much appreciated)
<Copons> I was wondering wehen will hoary preview be released?
<schweeb> Copons: tomorrow
<schweeb> it got delayed due to a kernel issue
<Copons> okay, schweeb thanks.
<cafuego_> Mind you, it runs just fine right now too.
<Mithsir> ermo, Python 2.4.1a0
<viper12> welp have fun...off to reboot land to test some changes. :)
<ermo> Mithsir, so it would seem that 2.4.1a0 got packaged without the 'profile' module
<error_29> Xappe, I kind of like the new art work too, but i can't understand why the removed the old wallpaper.
<ermo> Mithsir, thx for you help.
<error_29> wish they'd try some other colors besides brown, too
<Mithsir> I solved the amarok issue: I installed akode-mpeg
<Kirsch> hey guys, hwo can u upgrade to Gnome 2.10?
<Copons> wasn't Open Office 2.0 going to be in hoary?
<elTigre> hi! A usb card reader should open a folder when plugged in, right? I can't get it to work (hoary)
<thoreauputic> Kirsch: gnome 2.10 is now in Hoary
<hsoj> yaaar, how's the update goin?
<subliminaki> hi!
<Nermal> Copons: it is
<Nermal> apt-get install openoffice.org2
<cocol> kirsch, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* Nermal got a +5 informative on slashdot for stating that :|
<subliminaki> how can i modify the applications menu in gnome? In order to add another section for example
<elTigre> hi! A usb card reader should open a folder when plugged in, right? I can't get it to work (hoary)
<yaaar> hsoj: done!
<Copons> Nermal, i was reading the hoary release announcement draft and it says it ships with OO 1.1.3
<hsoj> yaaar, mine just finished as well
<yaaar> hsoj: seems to be working fine....no major changes except maybe to the layout
<CarlKKpx> i mounted / and /boot and chrooted, did # grub-install /dev/hda; /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive;   now what do I do?
* hsoj fixed the x issue right up.
<yaaar> hsoj: now i'm working on installing asterisk, which is why i upgraded
<ShadowRage> moo
<ShadowRage> any way that ubuntu PPC will work with an old world mac? (eg, getting a small boot image to run the installer, etc?
<Nermal> Copons: comes with both I guess
<ganante> hello, visit my website - http://decio_ganante.web.simplesnet.pt
<hsoj> yaaar, oooh... pbx niftyness :)
<ShadowRage> hello?
<nu2ubuntu> hello
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: my guess is, nobody has an answer
<thoreauputic> at least,  not yet ( after2minutes?)
<ShadowRage> well, will it work on a 120 mhz ppc?
<ShadowRage> powermac 8500/120
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: a good guess would be "no"
<ermo> I'm somewhat daunted by the ubuntu bugzilla - anyone care to walk me through submitting a proper bug-report?
<nico2012> hi all
<nu2ubuntu> I have a dvd with files on it that I put into my drive in order to see if totem would play the media I have on there and now it won't eject the disc.  Is there anything I can do about this short of turning off my pc and manually ejecting it?
<hsoj> are there any things that i should apt-get that I can't live without?
<nico2012> just here to ask a little question : I've upgraded my hoary five minutes ago and, surprise ( bad surprise ) my ubuntu human theme seems to be broken
<mlambie> nu2ubuntu: is the disc mounted? try right-clicking on the CD icon and unmounting it
<nico2012> have anyone experienced this ? :s
<thoreauputic> hsoj: yeah, xpenguins ;)
<hsoj> :)
<farruinn> nico2012: it was on the ubuntu-devel mailing list, I think you need to install the clearlooks engine
<error_29> hsoj, xine if you love movies
<nu2ubuntu> mlambie: no the disc is not mounted.  I tried right clicking and clicking eject and it gave me an error.  Afte the error, the disc was unmounted.  I tried remounting and ejecting again with the same result.
<Mithsir> Is there an easy way to setup my keyboards multimedia keys?
<nico2012> ow ok farruin i'll go read this thanks
<nico2012> i'll done the update first
<farruinn> nico2012: gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<Fator_Dee> Mithsir: there was a howto about it on the forums
<ermo> ShadowRage, that machine is fairly low spec. Even if you *could* install ubuntu, the question to ask is probably 'should you?'
<Blissex> Mithsir: depends what you mean by that, but ask in #Gnome about key shortcuts...
<error_29> hey, has anyone actually used the "hibernate'' option in hoary?  Does it really work?  All it does for me is lock the screen.
<ShadowRage> ermo: it isnt that bad off
<ShadowRage> I run debian on it
<ShadowRage> no X yet
<mlambie> error_29: I have a thinkpad R40 and it works fine for me
<subliminaki> How i edit the applications menu????
<mlambie> error_29: i installed hoary fresh rather than dost-upgrading though, which meant that my swap space was large enough.
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: I'd be inclined to stick with debian, since you have it working
<error_29> mlambie, does "hibernate" mean what it does in, say, WinXp -- system shuts down, after saving the current state to the hard drive
<mlambie> error_29: yeah
<error_29> ah hah!  of course, the swap...
<ermo> ShadowRage, actually, I was about to suggest you try debian - but ...
<error_29> doh!
<ShadowRage> k
<error_29> like an idiot, I was thinking it would create  a temp folder in /
<mlambie> error_29: you need to pass the swap partition into the kernel as a boot option. it's on the powermanagment howto :)
<thoreauputic> subliminaki: are you using warty?
<subliminaki> i'm using hoary
#ubuntu 2006-03-13
<gnomefreak> Aghaster: what latest version of gnome?
<ipfw> am I that lagged, or does irc not return ping times now ?
<eth0> narg: yeah, just need a program to open it
<Aghaster> hum... on my debian system it was 2.12. i'm on a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 now
<wastrel> ipfw:  this network disables ctcp stuff
<ipfw> wastrel : since when ?
<Aghaster> and its 2.12 too
<Aghaster> yes
<gnomefreak> Aghaster: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or did you edit it from the file?
<Zoo> ip
<Zoo> ipfw,
<Zoo> * herzi has quit ("Download Gaim: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/")
<Zoo> * brenner has quit ("Leaving")
<Zoo> eth0 narg: yeah, just need a program to open it
<Zoo> Aghaster hum... on my debian system it was 2.12. i'm on a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 now
<Zoo> * ithiel (n=ithiel@cpe-65-189-162-71.columbus.res.rr.com) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<Zoo> * jon_k (n=jon@adsl-68-94-6-47.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Jowi> Aghaster: have you tried the "fr" layout. will it suit your needs?
<eth0> narg: mplayer wont open it
<Zoo> crap
<IdleOne> ipfw>  not bothering me just that it is better suited convo for that channel :)
<gnomefreak> Aghaster: 2.12 is not the latest version of gnome :(
<Zoo> I sure didn't mean to do that. sorry ops
<ipfw> Zoo : watch the flooding
<Aghaster> no, because i'm french canadian
<gnomefreak> Zoo: dont paste in here please
<wastrel> ipfw:  since i dunno.  but it does
<Aghaster> fr is for France
<Zoo> sorry about that. was accident
<Aghaster> i know :(
<Simian> Nautilus is capable of being an ftp client but is it any good and is it as reliable as a dedicated ftp client?
<Aghaster> well, 2.12 and higher
<Misterslurpey> ok i am login to sudo but it still says enter root pw
<gnomefreak> not root user password
<Misterslurpey> how do i get root pw
<shiv_> where can I customize opera fonts? Its too small
<gnomefreak> Misterslurpey: did you read the doc ubotu sent you?
<Zoo> hey gnomefreak .. I hear what your saying though. about code, and officiall support. but we all know. we should open our eyes. to the world. becuase of having. 6 billion + population
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  when it ask for your pass enter your user password
<Aghaster> i havent tried modifying the config files manually yet in ubuntu, but the problem is the exact same. and it didnt work in debian
<Misterslurpey> i did
<ipfw> I know I have a crap load of lag, just sucks not being able to prove it to myself :P
<Misterslurpey> it still says its wrong
<narg> eth0: try whatis and file
<Jowi> Aghaster: did you try to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<narg> eth0: To see what type it really is
<gnomefreak> Misterslurpey: sudo alone doesnt do anything
<gnomefreak> what are you trying to do
<Misterslurpey> sudo login
<gnomefreak> no
<Aghaster> i'll try now. i'll see if it works more than on debian, but i seriously doubt it will
<Misterslurpey> thats what i did
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  what is it you want to do?
<gnomefreak> Misterslurpey: your here your logged in
<Drac[Server] > Hey, somebody screwed with the minimum hardware requirements in the Ubuntu Wiki installation guide: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation#Minimum_Hardware_Requirements
<Misterslurpey> run um this script for the installation of cedega
<alex__> I used fdisk for my sata drive but in disks manager of ubuntu I'm told that none of my partitions are formatted.....why?
<eth0> narg: avseq01.dat: nothing appropriate.
<Misterslurpey> it says download the profile
<rukuartic> eth0, whatis life
<gnomefreak> Drac[Server] : they dont "screw with them" they update them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> Aghaster: lots of similar bug reports on Launchpad - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=+site:launchpad.net+ubuntu+%22Error+activating+XKB+configuration%22
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  what command do you need to run?
<Zoo> ipfw,
<Misterslurpey> im on step 3 of this website http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<eth0> rukuartic: huh?
<Zoo> I have been apart of a project, reverse engineering Xandros
<Misterslurpey> i dowloaded all the profiles, but i try to use em and it say error
<rukuartic> eth0, life: nothing appropriate
<narg> eth0: its a unix joke :p
<Aghaster> bimberi: yes, this i know. i've been googling for 3 days. yesterday i was mad like hell
<Drac[Server] > I don't know the proper minimum hardware requirements, but I know that's not them, gnomefreak. Ubuntu does NOT require, at minimum, 512MB RAM and a 2.4GHz CPU. I've had both Breezy and Dapper running quite smoothly on a 400MHz CPU and 256MB RAM.
<gnomefreak> Misterslurpey: run sh file.sh
<eth0> k
<narg> eth0: Hrm. I dunno, just one of those oddball files.
<gnomefreak> it shows you a picture of it
<Misterslurpey> i did that, and dowload the the proflies
<Drac[Server] > I don't think ANY distirbution of Linux needs that kind of hardware at -minimum-.
<rukuartic> gnomefreak, It helps to hvae that though XD Gnome eats memory
<rukuartic> gnomefreak, Use xfce. :D
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: i normally do
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  where is the file?
<gnomefreak> xfce or fluxbox
<david_> okay how do i update haory to brezzy
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper remember it may break Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<gnomefreak> ^^david
<Misterslurpey> after i type the sh.winecvs.sh, a profile menu comes up, Profile menu
<Misterslurpey> Here you can download new profiles, upgrade existing
<Misterslurpey> or run existing
<Misterslurpey>   g) Get a profile from http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS
<Misterslurpey>   c) Change command line action
<bimberi> Aghaster: kk
<Misterslurpey>   r) Run existing profile
<gnomefreak> Misterslurpey: please dont paste in here
<eth0> narg: i think it's a vcd .dat file
<Jowi> Misterslurpey: please don't paste in here
<Misterslurpey> sorry
<jon_> Drac[Server] , Personally i'd never run GNOME with less then 512MB ;)  I would cry.
<narg> eth0: mplayer should be able to open it if it can be easily opened, but mplayer won't you said.
<marlun_> If I've got a range of rar files that is connected, how can I unrar them? the graphical package manager doesn't seem to support it.
<gnomefreak> Misterslurpey: and your able to get in that site?
<rukuartic> Drac[Server] , I'm running xfce on 256 with HLDS running in the BG
<Drac[Server] > jon_, GNOME runs fine on my 256MB 1.1GHz system. Hardly any lag - only when stressed.
<Misterslurpey> I downloaded the profiles, now i dont know what i am supposed to do?
<wastrel> what's hlds
<Aghaster> hum... some ubuntu forums i've never been. new solutions... maybe.
* gnomefreak didnt pay the money to use windows in linux sorry
<Zoo> hey gnomefreak
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  have you tried the instructions from the wiki page?
<jon_> Drac[Server]  Maybe i'm just tramatized from my Fedora Core 3 runabout (that had Gnome) ;)
<gnomefreak> Misterslurpey: if the instructions are on that other site we cant get it
<gnomefreak> Zoo: ?
<Drac[Server] > jon_, That was FC3. :P
<Aghaster> http://almocafre.blogspot.com/2005/11/error-al-activar-la-configuracin-xkb.html this solution in spanish seems good, i hope
<Zoo> i hear what your saying though, and I like your views and respect them
<gnomefreak> Zoo: you lost me
<jon_> Drac[Server]  True, but i've moved up in life :) 1 gb of RAM, but now we are offtopic so i'll desist.
<Misterslurpey> i am trying to aquire cedega...i hit the link and this is were it sent me
<Zoo> as I respect everyone in the world, because I am not prejidice etc.. ya know what i mean. to distributions. or what a person decides to do
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  are you registered on here so we can priv msg and Ill see if I can give you a hand
<orko> just trying to get an MS Optical keyboard/mouse working in Hoary (USB HID v1.11) - the keyboard works fine (using it now) but the mouse goes a bit haywire. I've tried all different protocols (IMP/S, ExplorerPS, etc) none seem to work? (2.6.10-6-386)
<Misterslurpey> how do i register
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  type /msg nickserv help
<Misterslurpey> do you have aim or sumthing
<IdleOne> that will tell you how to register
<hackeron_> hey, I'm trying to set up a custom kernel, but cant get the nvidia module to work :( -- I used module-assistant that created an nvidia dir with the module in /lib/modules/2.6.15.4-ubuntu1/nvidia which is not found by modprobe and insmod says Unknown symbol in module - any ideas?
<foopub> Misterslurpey: /msg nickserv reg <password>
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  its simple and easier if we chat in priv on here
<Misterslurpey> ok its done now
<gnomefreak> Zoo: what are you going on about this is a support channel what are you talking about?
<IdleOne> ok
<Jowi> orko: if it is a optical mouse maybe you should try another mousepad (some whiter materials make the pointer jump)
<Jowi> whiter = reflective
<CobaltDr> where can i get the xserver-xgl package from? i've enabled universe in my repository (dapper) and it does not come up.
<gnomefreak> CobaltDr: are you in dapper or just that repo?
<cafuego> !info xserver-xgl dapper
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: (GL-based X server), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 7.0.0-0ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 1584 kB, Installed size: 4392 kB
<CobaltDr> gnomefreak i am using dapper.
<jerryv> Wine question here:  How do I install something in from a cd rom?
<cafuego> For more specific info, #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> ^^ read above from ubotu
<CobaltDr> i was trying to use synaptic to retrieve it - the search feature does not turn up anything. oh... cafuego thanks.
<jerryv> Like I want to install oregeon trail 3
<jerryv> :)
* cafuego thinks starting sentences with 'like' is wrong.
<CobaltDr> gnomefreak i have thanks, but im new to ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> cafuego: lol
<paolo_> hi all
<paolo_> this is my first in Linux!
<gnomefreak> CobaltDr: the instructions are fairly straight foward im in #ubuntu+1 if you need me
<paolo_> what emotion!
<Jowi> welcome paolo_
<ompaul> paolo_, sit back and enjoy the ride
<CobaltDr> gnomefreak im in there.
<jerryv> ubuto wine
<gnomefreak> i saw
<gnomefreak> CobaltDr: follow the wiki run commands as they are shown
<paolo_> sitted e reading with all eyes!
<paolo_> ;)
<CobaltDr> gnomefreak ok. i'll try that. thanks. i'll get back if i have problems.
<gnomefreak> ok
<hackeron_> oh, I just had to modprobe agp, lol
* gnomefreak brb
<Zoo> brenner here?
<eth0> narg: yeah, i cant find anything that will open it :(
<iGotNoTime> Ok I chose a package with synaptic and downloaded, it automatically installed.... but where to?
<heyjoe2> ubuntu seems to take a while to run when i turn the computer, seems to be stalling on RAID devices. any idea on how to make it boot quicker?
<HymnToLife> iGotNoTime> just run the command :
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Upgrade cpu, more ram ;-)
<iGotNoTime> how without know the filename?
<HymnToLife> you can see a list of files installed in the package's info pages
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Or you could tell it to skip services you don't use.
<IdleOne> who uses cedega in here?
<iGotNoTime> ok
<heyjoe2> cafeugo: it runs much, much quicker on winxp
<badza> what is default password for list user?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cafuego> badza: default password?
<HymnToLife> iGotNoTime> but generally the command to run is just the packge' name
<gnomefreak> not me wont touch the stuff
<heyjoe2> cafeugo: what services could i get it to skip, im a fairly basic, new user.
<iGotNoTime> will try that sine only the wav files are listed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jon_> paolo_, Linux is a fun ride.  :)  You'll like it.
<HymnToLife> iGotNoTime> which package is it ?
<kerute> hi
<HymnToLife> !tell kerute about hello
<kerute> is there any xubuntu user ?
<iGotNoTime> no such package
<iGotNoTime> linphone-common
<IdleOne> can somebody give Misterslurpey  a hand with downloading and installing cedega please
<HymnToLife> sorry, always wanted to do that :D
<iGotNoTime> A SIP softphone
<kerute> no pb HymnToLife :)
<cafuego> heyjoe2: Probably lvm, evms and mdadm*
<Zoo> ipfw,  still here?
<badza> u know...Mailing List Manager default pass for access on ssh
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<gnomefreak> idle im looking at the wiki
<brenner> heyjoe2: did youi get your gstreamer issues resolved?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  I tried that but it takes you to transgaming.net and I dont see where to download he .deb
<tehuti> anyone familiar with dpkg-divert?
<jerryv> how do I install a game in wine?
<Zoo> I have an rpm, for latest, and tgz
<Zoo> tar *
<jon_> jerryv, Googling and a lot of paperclips ;)
<heyjoe2> brenner: yes, i just reset the computer and it worked!
<brenner> heyjoe2: lol
<ompaul> Zoo, what are you on about/
<Zoo> oh there is brenner.. hi m8
<jerryv> jon_ thanks
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: download the .deb and use dpkg -i
<JustinLynn> iGotNoTime> have you tried ekiga?
<cafuego> heyjoe2: You cna set this by running 'sudo update-rc.d -f <servicename> remove' where servicename is one of the ones I mentioned.
<heyjoe2> cafeugo: how do i not run those things on startup
<Zoo> I'm not on about nothing.. just respondingt to IdleOne .. is that a problem ? :)
<brenner> Zoo: hello
<heyjoe2> cafeugo: ure one step ahead of me
<gnomefreak> IdleOne:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega#head-ef048728dd3a8751ca64277052178fdb2ee07184
<tehuti> trying to install firefox 1.5
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  where do I download it I dont see the link
<tehuti> but I messed up when I typed the command
<tehuti> now I get this
<tehuti> tehuti@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox
<tehuti> dpkg-divert: `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' clashes with `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bine/firefox.ubuntu'
<HymnToLife> !ff1.5
<sHaDe> away ZliP
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eth0> narg: a bit stuck :(
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tehuti about ff1.5
<gnomefreak> idle hold please let me find it
<jon_> jerryv, but as a general guide, put the .exe installer in the wine directory where you want to install...run the exe with wine blah.exe and it'll hopefully install...
<iGotNoTime> JustinLynn, no I will try any that is true SIP
<iGotNoTime> JustinLynn, I just need one
<tehuti> I typed "bine" instead of "bin"
<ompaul> Zoo, it seemed a little random, including a users name makes it easy for them to see who you are talking to
<jon_> jerryv, But wine always needs a few extra things for most games to work, that's where google comes into play ;)
<Zoo> eh... so I"m out of conduct how?
<Zoo> oh.. someone in bad mood.. or o.O
<jerryv> jon_ yeah that's what ai tried but I keep getting.  jerry@ubuntuvalen:~$ wine setup.exe
<jerryv> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe": Module not found
* Zoo goes back to friendly client, which supports, and maintains.. www.filetopia.org   :-)
<jon_> jerryv, Your setup.exe needs to be in that folder ;)
<jerryv> jon_ ...Hmm okay  do I do that in the winecfG?
<JustinLynn> iGotNoTime> do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<heyjoe2> cafeugo: thanks
<heyjoe2> ill see how it goes
<iGotNoTime> I don't know what is or isn't this is my first day
<jon_> jerryv, What you trying to install?
<jerryv> Oregon Trail 3 :)
<foopub> jerryv: That's funny
<iGotNoTime> JustinLynn, Universe
<jerryv> foopub it's for the kids ;)
<Zoo> anyone help out with.. putting xmms skins in dir..
<HymnToLife> iGotNoTime> could you paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin please ?
<foopub> jerryv: Hey, I'm not judging you
<Zoo> oh..
<Zoo> /home/user/.xmms/Skins
<Zoo> :)
<brenner> Zoo: what's the prob?
<jerryv> foopub I know ;)  it's partly true partly for me too :)
<IdleOne> !tell Zoo  about enter
<Drac[Server] > Oh.. that was the wrong wiki... :P
<JustinLynn> iGotNoTime> are you running the dapper beta or the latest stable?
<Zoo> so how i want to copy . or edit o.O
<Zoo> hey , you guys get bad too at enter. so blah :P
<IdleOne> yeah but your worse so please quit it
<Zoo> stop pickin on me :(
<chris_> i need help:( Wireless adapter
<wastrel> edit what
<Zoo> oh I"m worst.. LOL
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Zoo> can you help me with adding skins to dir.. ? thanks and plz
<iGotNoTime> ok where is pastebin?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i think i have bad newas
<gnomefreak> -a
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<chris_> ive asked loads just no1 helped im trying to install/download drivers for f5d7050
<kerute> im using xubuntu and i have a small pb with ivman
<kyle____> hey I have a question
<iGotNoTime> JustinLynn Edu 5.10
<Zoo> okay geesh
<kyle____> I just installed Ubuntu 5.10
<kerute> devices are well mounted
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: looks like either the servers are down (not likely) or they took the .deb out
<kerute> but user cant umount these
<gnomefreak> and noone updated wiki
<kyle____> but I cant get log into root from my username with the su comand
<Zoo> tell me.. where's the developers room then :)
<kerute> is there something i miss ?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  thatnks for trying :)
<iGotNoTime> HymnToLife, where is the pastebin?
<HymnToLife> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Zoo> you cranky people :P
<JustinLynn> iGotNoTime> okay, you should be able to install with sudo apt-get install linphone
<kyle____> ah ok
<HymnToLife> !tell iGotNoTime about pastebin
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: anytime im sorry couldnt find it
<kyle____> thanks
<JustinLynn> iGotNoTime> did you update your repository listings after you enabled universe?
<jon_> Zoo, Why would you need the devs channel?
<Zoo> because.. am asking :-)
<foopub> jerryv:  I liked those old Learning Co. games. Treasure Mountain, Gizmos and Gadgets, Midnight Rescue, etc.
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: wait a min
<gnomefreak> :)
<Zoo> k.. guess I'll just search for it :)
<foopub> jerryv: I've still got songs from those games stuck in my head.
<wastrel> xmms skins go in ~/.xmms/Skins
<iGotNoTime> JustinLynn,  no I didn't
<jon_> Zoo, Warning: Devs don't have a lot of patience ;)
<jerryv> foopub OT3 all day here man :)
<iGotNoTime> HymnToLife, it is pasted
<HymnToLife> give the URL :)
<JustinLynn> iGotNoTime> okay then you'll need to issue sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install linphone
<iGotNoTime> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9836
<Zoo> thank you wastrel
<iGotNoTime> JustinLynn, ok
<Zoo> I'm seeing that now, and that i Just need to stay out of IRC clients.. :)
<HymnToLife> iGotNoTime> try uncommenting all commented deb lines
<jon_> Zoo, This is a support channel, so is there anything you need help with?
<HymnToLife> or use that file : Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME.
<HymnToLife> oops
<iGotNoTime> HymnToLife,  ok
<jon_> Zoo, otherwise /join over to ubuntu-offtopic and banter there ;)
<chris_> okay, guess im going to get NO help.
<HymnToLife> I meant that file : http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<jon_> !tell chris_ about patience
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  Im waiting :)
<chris_> ive been asking for a few hours now..
<Zoo> oh.. nah.. rather just stick with filetopia :)
<Zoo> and reading, and doing things for myself :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jon_> chris_ Have you tried google?  What did that find you?
<Zoo> going remove xchat.. :-)
<chris_> i aint just going tp keep typing my question
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: give me 2 more mins im taking a wild stab in dark ont his one
<chris_> i found others had a problem and was unsolved.
<IdleOne> okie
<iGotNoTime> JustinLynn, that worked!
<jon_> chris_ Because most people don't just know those numbers of a chipset by heart.
<iGotNoTime> HymnToLife, I am uncommenting now, it will not cause errors?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<eth0> narg: do u know of any options i might need for mplayer, the man file is a bit hefty
<heatxsink> HELP!!! http://pastebin.com/589953
<HymnToLife> iGotNoTime> now remember to always apt-get update whan you change omething in you repos :)
<chris_> jon_, i dont know my chipset?
<JustinLynn> iGotNoTime> great. I'm glad I could help you get that installed. When you change your sources.list apt-get needs to know about it :)
<chris_> f5d7050 ?
<iGotNoTime> HymnToLife,  ok will do :)
<jon_> chris_, I'm sorry ;)  Didn't read your question enough.
<jon_> What is f5d7050?
<HymnToLife> heatxsink> uninstall your existing openoffice package
<jon_> Printer?
<HymnToLife> befor installing the new one$
<heatxsink> HymnToLife:  I've tried that
<Drac[Server] > How much space does a normal Ubuntu installation require? How much for a 'server' install?
<chris_> Belkin g 54mb 802.11g usb network card
<heatxsink> HymnToLife:  maybe I'm doign something wrong
<HymnToLife> how do you uninstall ?
<heatxsink> apt-get remove ...
<kyle____> I am trying to install the Nvidia drivers, and it says "ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<kyle____>          installing."
<HymnToLife> tthen add the --purge parameter
<jon_> !tell chris_ about wireless
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
<jon_> chris_, Does any of that help you?
<frank23> kyle____: you can install the ones from the repositories you know
<chris_> no
<redguy> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<chris_> jon_ look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136079
<kyle____> sorry, im new to Ubuntu
<SirKillalot> are there any other programs (not k3b) which can burn VCD?
<redguy> kyle____: read the link ubotu gave
<kyle____> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: nope there is not a deb for it anywhere unless you get someone that has one sent it to you
<HymnToLife> SirKillalot> what's wrong with k3b ?
<kerute> again me
<ompaul> chris_, are you on 5.10?
<kerute> i crashed
<kerute> did somebody give me an answer ?
<SirKillalot> HymnToLife, just asking
<heatxsink> HymnToLife:  http://pastebin.com/589955
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  thanks dude
<chris_> ompaul, yes
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: yw
<Souvent22> Hello.
<Souvent22> gotta quick question about kernels...
<Souvent22> how do you know which one is running?
<HymnToLife> heatxsink> that's because you uninstalled it but unproperly
<deemo> can someone please tell me how to get my windows partition to show up in GRUB?
<frank23> Souvent22: uname -a
<heatxsink> HymnToLife:  okay...
<HymnToLife> sso it can't uninstall it properly again
<HymnToLife> you need to reinstall it
<heatxsink> crap
<HymnToLife> and then remove it with --purge
<Souvent22> frank23: yes did that, but i did a kernel update (or so i thought)....
<SWAT> where can I find the neccesary information to 'build' and 'redistribute' Ubuntu with custom packages (install CD's and Live CD's) ? It's mainly because I want to use a custom WindowManager
<gnomefreak> deemo: easiest way is to install ubuntu after windows but please read the following about grub
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Souvent22> and when i do rpm -qa | grep kernel
<HymnToLife> heatxsink> but before
<Souvent22> i get both kernel packages listed
<HymnToLife> try sudo rm /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/README.Debian.gz
<heatxsink> gotcha
<frank23> Souvent22: rpm? ubuntu is deb based
<HymnToLife> maybe it will fix it
<jon_> chris_, Mm, if that's the only thing there is, then that's basically what you have to go off of.  The last post seems to be a bit of quick useful info.
<Souvent22> frank23: yes. embarassingly enough...all the other linux channels are dead, so i hopped on this one. :(
<frank23> Souvent22: after you install a kernel, you must reboot to use
<Souvent22> (using SuSE and Fedora)
<chris_> seem a lil hard to mate.
<frank23> Souvent22: oh.. I never used them much
<brenner> is there a way to read gzipped text files w/out extracting them?
<wastrel> brenner:  less filename
<wastrel> brenner:  or zless
<wastrel> zcat
<ompaul> chris_, have a look at this page find your exact model on it http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List that will say if it is going to work
<eth0> narg: do u know of any options i might need for mplayer, the man file is a bit hefty
<brenner> wastrel: cheers
<HymnToLife> eth0> to do what ?
<eth0> HymnToLife: to open a .dat file
<HymnToLife> hmm dunno about that
<JustinLynn> eth0: .dat < what format is it?
<post_break> can anyone help me with a theme install?
<heatxsink> HymnToLife:  dude this blows http://pastebin.com/589964
<jon_> JustinLynn, .dat is short for data, ... I'm not sure if linux uses that, but windows uses .dats a lot for programs.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> did you sudo rm /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/README.Debian.gz ? heatxsink
<franko> anyone around ?
<brenner> post_break: what's the prob?
<post_break> well i go to install it and it gives me an error
<jon_> franko, Plenty are.  Post the problem see if it's answered. ;)
<wastrel> use file <filename>  to tell what type of file a file is
<wastrel> file
<eth0> Juhaz: im not sure, when i try to open it with a hex editor, it says cannot open it
<post_break> it says file type invalid
<heatxsink> HymnToLife:  yup
<eth0> JustinLynn: im not sure, when i try to open it with a hex editor, it says cannot open it
<JustinLynn> jon_> i know that the file is used for storing binary data but I've never seen it used as a container for a/v information.
<brenner> post_break: what format is it?
<post_break> let me send you the link to the file
<post_break> http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1231
<HymnToLife> heatxsink> then I can't see any other way
* gnomefreak cant even read that 3x fast :(
<HymnToLife> than reistalling your old package
<javiolo> where are the firestarter logs ?
<HymnToLife> and removing it with --purge
<wastrel> javiolo:  guessing:  /var/log/auth.log
<jon_> JustinLynn, Where are you finding that file?
<franko> jon_, ok, i just installed ubuntu on a vm (im currently running windows again, just built a new gaming rig) and now my windows sound is non existant. i doublt anyone here will want to even try this, as its not a windows support cahn, but im windoering f it could be ubuntu at all (i doubt it)
<brenner> post_break: hmmm, tar.gz.  it should install
<post_break> yeah it gives me that error for some reason
<JustinLynn> jon_> i'm not. i was asking eth0 about it. eth0 wanted to open the .dat file in mplayer
<badza> anybody know web page with command's to hack win?
<franko> badza, are you serious ?
<javiolo> wastrel I dont think so
<post_break> ok it finally installed
<max909> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<jon_> franko, Nope  Shouldn't be.  Unless you shrunk your partition too small for windows and possibly knocked out the sound driver that way.
<post_break> thanks for the help though
<badza> lol yeah
<brenner> post_break: what was the fix?
<badza> :D
<javiolo> I mean the logs of unauthorized connections
<jon_> franko, Just reinstall the driver and pray ;)
<post_break> i have no idea
<franko> jon_, i've got gigs upon gigs left, yeah, im thinking reinstall the sound driver
<post_break> i just tried it a bunch of times
<franko> hehe
<jon_> JustinLynn, Oooo ok. :)  Sorry for interjecting then. :)
<franko> or remove and install
<HymnToLife> badza> in case hou didn't know, hacking is illegal
<post_break> finally it installed
<franko> oh, another question
<JustinLynn> jon_> np, at least your eager to help :)
<wastrel> javiolo:  /var/log/messages i the other possibility?  i don't use firewall  :] 
<jon_> JustinLynn, ;)  Tis how the Ubuntu community is.
<chris_> lol askin bout hackin on unmasked server...
<badza> but i wont to hack my friend on LAN
<chris_> lol.
<franko> jon_,  the 5.10 install didnt ask to set a root password, yet i need root access for certain things (installing sunon directory server, etc) where/how/what do i do to get some root access ?
<jon_> franko sudo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<HymnToLife> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<IdleOne> !tell franko  about sudo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol
<JustinLynn> franko, you can use sudo to execute individual commands, but to access the root shell you can use sudo su
<PuMpErNiCkLe> or sudo -i
<jon_> Jeeze you guys, one at a time ;)
<franko> ah, right on
<wastrel> right on baby
<IdleOne> jon_>  we are paid by the link so :P
<HymnToLife> guess he got his answer now :D
<javiolo> watrel ok
<gnomefreak> lol
<jon_> IdleOne, hahaha :P
<javiolo> but its not there :P
<marcleildo> e ai meus pexes
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wastrel> that's portugese i think
<gnomefreak> am i close?
<HymnToLife> lol gnomefreak
<tonyyarusso> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<marcleildo> am i cl?ose
<HymnToLife> I wondered which language it was too
<max909> arch linux sux
<max909> someone recommended it on the forums
<jon_> That looked like French. ;)
<gnomefreak> max909: thats why we use ubuntu
<IdleOne> that wasnt french
<max909> dapper is way better than arch linux
<max909> and faster
<HymnToLife> jon_ > are you all right ?
<tonyyarusso> whois says .br :)
<gnomefreak> max909: it will be yes
<JoshRA> Hello. I am inBrezzy badger and I want to get a higher res then 1024*768. How can I obtain this? My card is a EVGA Nvidia PersonalCinema 8x with 64MB DDR
<HymnToLife> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> i never even thought about that :(
<jon_> HymnToLife, no nevermind, Just slow reaction time, the moment was passed ;)
<HymnToLife> lol
* IdleOne never keeps his !resolutions :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<JoshRA> For MB to KB it is MB*1024 ?
<frank23> yeah
<crouchingMonkey> is there a way to check if the java packages installed work correctly ? i need a command or something
<JoshRA> Whati s framebuffer?
<JoshRA> is*
<wastrel> crouchingMonkey:  java --version ?
<gnomefreak> wastrel: java -version
<gnomefreak> it changed :(
<crouchingMonkey> wastrel, not sure.. i guess i installed the java package that came with synaptic
<brenner> JoshRA: if you don't know an option, best to just choose default (i.e. press enter)
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey: type java -version
<HymnToLife> crouchingMonkey> try running an applet :)
<crouchingMonkey> the version is 1.2.2-02
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell crouchingMonkey about java
<ompaul> JoshRA,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frame_buffer
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey: i would get 1.5
<wastrel> crouchingMonkey:  i meant, the command is  java -version
<Kr4t05> How do I set a static IP via command line?
<crouchingMonkey> i figured java is not working right because azureus has a lot of errors
<wastrel> Kr4t05:  configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<gnomefreak> wastrel: i thought it was --version at one time too than it stopped working :(
<Kr4t05> wastrel: Thanks
<gnomefreak> can you do that?
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  --version works for me with sun java sdk
<wastrel> mmm. gnu longopts :] 
<lukey-> laptop is only able to operate it 640x480 resolution... but it is able to support up to 1024x768.  how can i get it to 1024x768?
<Kr4t05> wastrel: Exact command?
<crouchingMonkey> wastrel, should i just uninstall java and put 1.5 then ?
<IdleOne> E: Type 'apt-get' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list   what is that about?
<wastrel> crouchingMonkey:  i followed the instructions on the restricted formats page...
<daf-daf> hello
<wastrel> Kr4t05:  use a text editor to open /etc/network/interfaces   also read man interfaces   manpage
<Kr4t05> wastrel: OK
<HymnToLife> IdleOne> synax error on your sources.ist on line 37 obviously
<FoamY_LappY> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: I'm guessing you put 'apt-get http://someurl' instead of 'deb http://someurl'.
<Kr4t05> noob question: Where are the man pages?
<brenner> Kr4t05: man <keyword>
<Kr4t05> !man interfaces
<ubotu> Kr4t05: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* Kr4t05 == dumb
<Kr4t05> sorry
<tonyyarusso> Kr4t05: /usr/share/man, but use the man command to read them.
<HymnToLife> I think he asked the the man pages atually are stored
<marlun_> How can I remove the thing Nautilus does with textfiles that it renders a icon that looks like the text in the document?
<IdleOne> HymnToLife>  tonyyarusso  thank you
<concept10> marlun_, probably turn off previewing
<Rat> anyone there?
<daf-daf> I am trying to set up samba file sharing, does anyone know some good simple documentation on how to do that?
<tonyyarusso> I have an odd issue.  My tty4 only prints the top 2/3 of the screen, as if the bottom was in a different position.  What's up?
* gnomefreak forgot to upgrade java installing 1.5 now
<tonyyarusso> (This is the second day in a row something bizzarre happened on tty4.  Very curious.)
<HymnToLife> u got hacked tonyyarusso :D
<bimberi> marlun_: Edit -> Preferences, Preview, Show Text in Icons
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: Oh really?
<marlun_> bimberi, found it thanks! :
<Aghaster> hum... what is the name of the current "testing" ubuntu version?
<bimberi> marlun_: np :)
<wastrel> Aghaster:  dapper
<Aghaster> just at etch is to debian....
<LjL> !tell Aghaster about dapper
<bimberi> Aghaster: dapper
<bimberi> Dapper Drake even :)
<Aghaster> haha, what a nice bot name
<LjL> :)
<farous> anyone know of a good email spam filter that can be integrated with evolution
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: How do I check / what do I do about it?
<Aghaster> can i change my repositories to go dapper?
<LjL> Aghaster: in theory... you sure you *want* to? wait 'til april, and dapper will be released as stable
<farous> Aghaster: sure yo u can but it is wiser to wait before the upgrade
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> not sure you're getting hacked it was a j o k e
<Aghaster> hum... ok. because 1) firefox 1.5 isn't in current release
<bimberi> !tell Aghaster about upgrade
<bimberi> !tell Aghaster about ff1.5
<HymnToLife> anyway, using a firewall can be a good idea still
<farous> Aghaster: you can install firefox without upgrading
<Aghaster> yeah, i know
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: I suppose.  It makes me a little uneasy, but we'll see.
<farous> Aghaster: you can also download it and use it directly
<tonyyarusso> How can I kill and respawn a getty/tty?
<Aghaster> but its fun to have the package ready in the repository too..
<bimberi> !tell bimberi about SpammingPeopleWithTheBot :P
<LjL> tonyyarusso: install chkrootkit and rkhunter, and run them. they give no guarrantee but they help
<HymnToLife> LOL
<LjL> Aghaster: yeah, just as it's fun having it *not break* ;) which is what won't happen with dapper right now
<Aghaster> lol
<Aghaster> why isn't amsn in the repository?
<LjL> Aghaster: it is
<farous> Aghaster: it is
<Aghaster> ah.
<farous> enable the extra repos
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Okay.
<HymnToLife> I guess it is than
<farous> and gaim is much better :)
<Aghaster> hum... well not in mine for an obscure reason o.O
<HymnToLife> though I never use it myself
<farous> !tell Aghaster about repos
<LjL> Aghaster: is universe enabled?
<HymnToLife> Aghaster> universe enabled ?
<Aghaster> amsn is the best msn clone you can ever find, i guess you haven't tried 0.95 yet!
<Aghaster> uh, how can i see that?
<HymnToLife> and Kopete is much better ;)
<wastrel> i've never used msn
<Rat> Hello.. im trying to install eggdrop on my server, but i keep getting this when i type the 'make install'
<nate__> hey, is there a developers' channel on this server?
<Rat> make install
<HymnToLife> at least it will be when the'll decide to fix the stupid file transfer bug
<LjL> Aghaster: if you don't know if you do, then you don't. add them
<Rat> [root@plesk eggdrop1.6.17] # make install
<Rat> ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rat> make: *** [install-start]  Error 127
<farous> so no one know about a good email filter that integrate with evol
<Aghaster> okay
<wastrel> rat please don't paste
<LjL> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: (Advanced IRC Robot), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.6.17-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1144 kB
<Rat> sorry wastrel
<nate__> !info developers' channel
<HymnToLife> Rat> try sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop
<badza> uptime
<farous> Aghaster: tried it hated it then unistalled it. what the hell do i need vedio conf if voice chat is dissabled
<LjL> or rather try installing the universe package... as it's the same version you're trying to compile
<Rat> HymnToLife > apt-get command not found
<Rat> i didnt see a universe package.
<Aghaster> uh?
<peratu> Hi all.
<Aghaster> :( i like amsn.
<Aghaster> lol
<LjL> Rat: ... command not found?
<Kr4t05> !etherconf
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<nate__> bah
<Rat> LjL - yes..
<wastrel> tcl8.4-dev
<peratu> I'm searching for  ("Menu System" -> "Preferences" -> "Sessions")  , but I don't see that :(
<Rat> sudo: apt-get: command not found
* LjL is puzzled
<HymnToLife> [01:08]  Rat HymnToLife > apt-get command not found <= are you running  Ubuntu ?
<Rat> no..
<Rat> redhat
<LjL> ...
<JustinLynn> nate__> try using the channel list with the ubuntu text filter. (if you're using XChat-Gnome goto the Network menu then Channels)
<nate__> anyone know of an ubuntu developer's channel on here?  my irc client is rather limited, otherwise i would search myself
<HymnToLife> ...
<brenner> LjL: he has to paste the whole command he used
<Rat> :p
<Rat> I was told to join here..
<LjL> Rat: by whom?
<Rat> D[a] 
<JustinLynn> nate__> ubuntu-devel
<Rat> I guess he left..
<KsiLaptop> Hello, does anyone know of a good hardware SCSI RAID card that works nicely with Ubuntu?
<brenner> lmao
<LjL> Rat: well, you should definitely ask in the redhat channel instead. we all use ubuntu here
<Rat> ok.
<roh> hi
<daf-daf> I am trying to run shares-admin but get A GnomeUI-Warning: Authentication Rejected, strangley I don't think I typed in the wrong password? Does someone know what the problem is?
<chris_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<KsiLaptop> Getting it working with the Adaptec 2010S ZCR card would be nice but I may need to wait for that.
<wastrel> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<HymnToLife> daf-daf> do you type your USER password ?
<daf-daf> yes i type the user, but it is also the same as the root
<Aghaster> :) universe repositories now
<LjL> Aghaster: note that amsn in universe is version 0.94. you can get 0.95 from the site though, but do enable universe in any case
<Aghaster> i'll compile cvs amsn as i always did lol
<Aghaster> i just wondered why it wasn't there
<LjL> duh, if you find that funny... =)
<HymnToLife> LjL> some people do
<HymnToLife> some years ago I even compile each and every piece of software on my box
<KsiLaptop> Does anyone know of a good hardware SCSI RAID card that works nicely with Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> though it was making me look more geekish :D
<LjL> HymnToLife: their right. i suppose a hammer on one's foot could probably obtain a similar effect in a shorter time, though
<malty56> Hello what would be easyer to use for someone that is trying to learn linux Red Hat or ubuntu?
<daf-daf> the crap continues with "None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<HymnToLife> malty56> Ubuntu definitely
<KsiLaptop> malty56: Definitely Ubuntu.
<LjL> LFS
<HymnToLife> screw you KsiLaptop :D
<KsiLaptop> lol
<Brydenn> need help with GRUB guys
<LjL> i mean, lsf, or gentoo
<Brydenn> my pysical windows drive is a slave and i want to be able to boot to it from GRUB.... how?
<peratu> I'm searching for  ("Menu System" -> "Preferences" -> "Sessions")  , but I don't see that :( Who can help me please?
<HymnToLife> Brydenn> didn't it detect you Windows at install ?
<Brydenn> i installed them seperately HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Brydenn> didnt have 'em both hooked up at the time of install
<Xenguy> malty56: hang on...
<HymnToLife> you need to edit your /boot/grum/menu.lst
<heck> hi all.. any pointers to how i can reinstall the bootloader (i'm using kubuntu)?
<malty56> ok thanks
<HymnToLife> I don't remember exactly how though
<Installer36> Peratu go to applications then prefferences then sessions
<HymnToLife> hold on a sec
<Brydenn> thanks HymnToLife
<KsiLaptop> So, no joy on SCSI RAID that has reliable support in Ubuntu?
<Installer36> Systems  sorry
<Xenguy> malty56: here try this: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?firsttime=true
<KsiLaptop> Is there an offical HCL?
<Xenguy> malty56: just for fun :-)
<bimberi> peratu: Should be there, you can always type 'gnome-session-properties' in a terminal
<sizzam> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<wastrel> KsiLaptop:  i suggest checking the forums ubuntuforums.com
<Installer36> Peratu that should be system
<brenner> peratu: you running breezy?
<malty56> ok thanks Xenguy
<wastrel> KsiLaptop:  sorry  .org
<KsiLaptop> That long ass thread that's organized like shit?
<Xenguy> malty56: yw (BTW, I say ubuntu is what you want :-)
<peratu> brenner , kubuntu dapper.
<bintut> anyone here uses an ati-ixp based on-board modem on their laptops? i'm have here an HP Compaq nx6125 that uses ATI most of its chipsets. can you help me how to make my internal modem works? thanks.. :)
<jon_> KsiLaptop, ;) Negitivity gets no one anywhere  I'm sorry to report.
<brenner> peratu: heh. i assume you're using kde then.  gnome references are irrelevant to you
<bimberi> peratu: aha, ignore my post then if you're using KDE
<peratu> brenner , yes. But all howtos to try Xgl talk about this.
<KsiLaptop> If I had time I'd gladly compile it to a list on the Wiki.
<wastrel> KsiLaptop:  sry, nobody here seems to know about raid-  forums search works pretty well if you can manage to find it... it does take a while to get used to the interface
<j1p> I just installed XDM, how can I configure it to run startx by default instead of just booting to a terminal
<Installer36> Me too
<HymnToLife> Brydenn> which device is youd windows installed on ?
<KsiLaptop> Unfortunately, its all tied to getting these servers working with Ubuntu :)
<Brydenn> HymnToLife: it's my slave
<HymnToLife> with linux notations (/dev/hdxx)
<Brydenn> under linux its hdb1
<HymnToLife> k
<LjL> j1p: have you tried rebooting yet since you installed it?
<j1p> yes
<brenner> peratu: ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<HymnToLife> Brydenn> add those lines at the end of your /boot/grub/menu.lst : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9840
<thechris> Need help -- lexmark (z25/z35) printer not in CUPS.  used guide from forum.  still not in CUPS
<LjL> j1p: does ls /etc/rc* | grep xdm show you anything?
<j1p> yea, a few things, all like ***xdm
<Brydenn> HymnToLife:  i did that
<Brydenn> and that didnt work
<WorstPhobia> Is anyone besides me having an inordinate amount of problems with OpenOffice.org Base?
<HymnToLife> what was the poblem ?
<LjL> j1p: try "sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start", does it start?
<WorstPhobia> HymnToLife: Was that addressed to me?
<HymnToLife> nope ;) to Brydenn
<Installer36> thechris try this thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714..I have lexmark at it worked for me
<Brydenn> HymnToLife: it showed up in GRUB just wouldnt boot. All it did was bring me to a black screen showing the text that is in the pastebin link you showed me
<anto9us> WorstPhobia, it's very temperemental, yes
<HymnToLife> no way
<Installer36> thechris here is another that goes with it  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83456&highlight=lexmark+printer
<HymnToLife> that _should_ work
<WorstPhobia> anto9us: It's always crashing when I try to make a table...
<j1p> LjL, it said "Starting x display manager: xdm" then gave me the prompt again
<Brydenn> hmmm
<HymnToLife> are you sur it was the same thing you added ? please pastebin your file
<Brydenn> k
<LjL> j1p: with no sort of errors?
<anto9us> WorstPhobia, what kind of table?
<j1p> none
<LjL> j1p: strange. i assume starting X with startx works for you?
<j1p> yep
<WorstPhobia> Just a regular database table. When I create a new database, and try to create a table, it always hangs or crashes...
<brenner> WorstPhobia: try running it in terminal.  you might get some errors
<WorstPhobia> It works fine in Windows, but I'm trying to avoid using Windows...
<WorstPhobia> Base?
<WorstPhobia> Hm...good idea.
<thechris> Installer36, i am getting errors because i tried to use dpkg -i before with a different rpm
<Installer36> Use the alien it worked for me
<bimberi> j1p: does ctrl-alt-F7 do anything?  (get back with ctrl-alt-F1)
<moonman> i need a hand with workspaces
<anto9us> WorstPhobia, create your database, close and re-open, then create your table
<Brydenn> HymnToLife: you get my private message?
<j1p> bimberi, i started x in that space already
<j1p> all that works fine for me
<Installer36> thechris another thing I made a mistake on was I didnt cd to the right place usaully Desktop
<moonman> in kubuntu, i move the mouse to the side of the screen, and i switch workspaces, how do i turn this off?
<LjL> j1p: you mean you have it running now? you should shut it down before trying xdm
<starshine> is there a good pointer about crafting customized Ubuntu liveCDs ?
<j1p> ill reboot and try again
<bimberi> !livecd
<starshine> !livecd
<resista> anyone therE?
<bimberi> starshine: ah, you 've got it, the factoid was a bit long to show in the channel :)
<nate__> i'm here
<tonyyarusso> resista: Only 536 of us.
<nate__> and yet, is anyone really here?
<WorstPhobia> anto9us: Still hangs.
<starshine> bimberi: tx :)
<moonman> in kubuntu, i move the mouse to the side of the screen, and i switch workspaces, how do i turn this off?
* Xenguy wonders, if a tree falls in the forest...
<resista> is it possible to uninstall apackage WITHOUT uninstalling packages that depends on it?
<bimberi> starshine: np :)
<WorstPhobia> anto9us: Now crashed and terminated.
<LjL> resista: no
<resista> really?
<nate__> resista, I have to question why you would want to?
<LjL> resista: really
<anto9us> WorstPhobia, do you have java runtime installed?
<WorstPhobia> Dunno. I should...
<resista> cause synaptics wants to uninstall like all gnome packages and all other stuff
<jon_> resista, If you uninstall what another package depends on it, ... then none of them will work
<LjL> resista: what is it that you're trying to uninstall?
<crouchingMonkey> what is that address where you paste whatever errors you have
<crouchingMonkey> i dont wana flood the channel
* badza is away: I'm busy
<starshine> hm, cloop code got messier, you used to only need enough room for it once :)
<resista> ok, but i have gcc 3.4 or something... Then i installed gcc 4.0 and now i need to remove gcc 4.0, but i cant without synaptic uninstalling my whole system!?
<LjL> resista: that shouldn't happen. try "sudo apt-get remove gcc-4.0"
<Installer36> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<wastrel> in kubuntu, no one can hear you scream
<s|k> heh
* starshine considers fvwm-ubuntu with nice themes..
<dejx> re
<starshine> anyways thanks, see ya later
<resista> LjL, yeah, but then it says gcc-4.0-base is depending on gcc- 4.0...
<LjL> resista: well, then it'll remove gcc-4.0-base too, which is fine, as long as it's not still trying to remove your whole desktop or whatever
<LjL> resista: why do you want to remove gcc 4.0 by the way?
<bintut> anyone here uses an ati-ixp based on-board modem on their laptops? i'm have here an HP Compaq nx6125 that uses ATI most of its chipsets. can you help me how to make my internal modem works? thanks.. :)
<bimberi> resista: you can 'sudo dpkg -r --force-depends <package>' but ewwww
<WorstPhobia> anto9us: How can I check my Java Runtime version?
<LjL> bimberi: i think apt-get (or friends) will get it installed back next time anyway, won't they?
<eth0> hi, can anyone help me run a .dat vcd file off my hd with mplayer, or anything?
<anto9us> WorstPhobia, java --version
<resista> Ljl, but if i select all packages that are depending on gcc-4.0 it wants to remove like 200 pkgs, and those mostly gnome and other important stuff
<bimberi> LjL: good question, not sure, maybe if a dependant package gets upgraded and dist-upgrade is used
<anto9us> WorstPhobia, you should install sun's one I think
<WorstPhobia> anto9us: 1.4.2
<WorstPhobia> So I should get a new version?
<nate__> WorstPhobia, that'd be a good idea
<LjL> bimberi: all i know is that whenever i tried to ignore missing dependencies using --force-depends, i couldn't run apt-get/aptitude anymore without them uninstalling what i installed with dpkg
<anto9us> !tell WorstPhobia about java
<wastrel> i have 1.4.2
<bimberi> resista: how about this (a guess) - 'sudo update-alternatives --config gcc'  ?
<resista> LjL, synaptic says gcc-4.0 is broken,... thats why!
<bimberi> LjL: kk
<WorstPhobia> wastrel: Does OO.org Base work for you?
<LjL> resista: what do you mean "select"? are you still talking about Synaptic? but i'm saying, if you use "sudo apt-get remove gcc-4.0", is it still listing 200 dependencies?
<nate__> WortPhobia, don't forget to run update-alternatives to use the proper jre
<nate__> WorstPhobia, don't forget to run update-alternatives to use the proper jre
<wastrel> WorstPhobia:  well i'm not sure what you mean - oowriter and such work for me
<LjL> resista: then your problem is that it's broken, really. i can assure that it should not be
<resista> LjL, gcc-4.0-base is depending on gcc- 4.0... and then it advices me to do "apt-get -f install", then it lists 200 pkgs.
<bimberi> resista: i think it says its broken because of an unsuccessful attempt to remove it
<dogmeat> !seen bob2
<ubotu> dogmeat: i haven't seen 'bob2'
<crouchingMonkey> ok i tryed upgrading java but still no luck, can someone take a look at this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9841
<LjL> resista: ok, then run "sudo apt-get -f install" and see what it intends to do
<resista> i told you ;)... it lists 200 pkgs
<LjL> resista: then try "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.0 gcc-3.4"
<bimberi> dogmeat: /msg nickserv info bob2  (11 weeks!)
<LjL> resista: (did you even interrupt apt-get/Synaptic while it was installing or removing?)
<dogmeat> bimberi, thanks
<wastrel> did you install java sdk thingy or just the runtime?
<wastrel> what's azureus again?
<bimberi> dogmeat: np
<HymnToLife> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Aurora> hiya
<resista> Ljl: no
<maximo> !ajuda
<ubotu> maximo: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Aurora> i'm wondering how to set up my system to automagically run .rb files through `ruby`, the same way it does .exe files through mono
<resista> LjL, these are the broken packages: cpp-4.0 g++-4.0 gcc-4.0 gij-4.0 libgcc1 libgcj-common libgcj6 libgcj6-common libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.0-dev
<max909> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<LjL> resista: try "sudo apt-get install that-list-of-packages"
<wastrel> Aurora: you mean in nautilus?
<resista> i did, but then it listed 200 packages ;)
<nate__> wastrel: unless you plan on developing in java, just get the jre
<Aurora> i mean in command line
<Aurora> i think its a kernel thingy but it might be a bash thingy
<satan> hello all, just installed kubuntu and ran some hdparm tests, it seems like its rather slow, how can I enable DMA for my drives?
<bimberi> ubotu tell satan about dma
* bimberi shivers
<resista> more  ideas?
<resista> Ljl: more  ideas?
<LjL> bimberi: if you have any further idea about resista's problem with apt, i'm getting a little clueless
<satan> awesome, thanks ubotu and bimbri
<satan> bimberi*
<nate__> resista: can you mark them for reinstallation?
<bimberi> LjL: i'm not sure either,   resista have you tried 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<resista> in synaptic?
<nate__> resista, yes
<resista> sure
<Installer36> LjL I just installed gcc-4.0 and removed with your instructions...no problems..
<wastrel> is ruby a compiled language?
<LjL> wastrel: no
<Installer36> There are not 200 depedn
<Juhaz> byte-code compiled
<resista> bimberi, yes, and it lists 200 packages
<wastrel> well can't you put a #!/path/to/ruby  in the .rb file?
<dAndy> anyone have advice about running ubuntu in a many user environment (setting the log out box to only logout not shutdown, audio/cd only accessible to the console user etc)
<nate__> wastrel: that doesn't make it compiled
<bimberi> resista: thought so :/
<Lock-Dog> re
<LjL> wastrel, nate__: try installing binfmt-support
<wastrel> nate__:  the guy was asking how to get .rb files to open automatically in ruby
* Lock-Dog downloading ubuntu for the first time
<nate__> wastrel: sh'bang
<LjL> wastrel, nate__: or, rather, tell that to the guy interested
<nate__> wastrel: like you said, lol :D
<AngryElf> hey all, everytime i reboot, and open up my normal apps, I have to reposition their size/location on the screen.......is it possible to save that info so i dont have to do it everytime?
<Lock-Dog> gonna check it...my last time using Linux was 9 years ago.
<wastrel> Aurora:  what ljl said :]    install binfmt-support mebby
<resista> so, no more ideas huh?
<lawl> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<bimberi> resista: 'sudo apt-get install gcc-4.0' ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.8.131.49]  by Ubugtu
* lawl was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<LjL> Aurora: i don't know if binfmt-support has built-in support for ruby (don't think), but it's easily added. you can make it look by file extension
<balay> is there any log with my recents instaled/removed  programs ?
<wastrel> i find it really irritating that they spell it lawl now
<Aurora> how?
<resista> bimberi, no, then it wants to install  a couple of oither packages
<nate__> dAndy: I dunno if I'd be sending you down the right path, but for the control of audio/cds, you can assign users to specific groups and make a specific group the owner of the audio/cd
<bimberi> resista: well that sounds safer :P
<nate__> #!/usr/bin/ruby
<LjL> Aurora: man update-binfmts
<nate__> #!/usr/env ruby
<nate__> or soemthing like that works too
<Aurora> i don't want to add shebang things to all my .rb files...
<resista> bimberi, yeah but it only sais that all of them already are the latest versions or something
<tritium> nate__: by default, there are audio and cdrom groups
<nate__> Aurora: you should have them on there to begin with
<nate__> tritium: making his job all the more easy
<Aurora> no, i shouldn't
<nate__> sure you should
<nate__> it's VERY good practice
<nate__> almost past convention
<Aurora> its a perl convention
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Aurora> not ruby practice
<LjL> Aurora: a perl convention? no it isn't
<wastrel> #!/bin/sh
<wastrel> perl convention?
<Aurora> well, perl and sh scripts
<nate__> no, lol
<nate__> perl scripts, python, shell, ruby, etc
<resista> bimberi, oops, i had 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 before and then installed  4.0.2-9(from debian packports).
<Aurora> I've never seen a ruby script start with a shebang, commandline or otherwise
<nate__> Aurora, I've seen plenty
<LjL> resista: *debian* backports?
<resista> yea
<LjL> resista: duh. don't do that
<HymnToLife> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<nate__> Aurora, but I understand your request, just not how to satisfy it
<JoshRA> How can i install the mp3 codecs? The Unoffical Ubuntu Guide is for 5.04
<Aurora> besides shebangs being kinda ugly, its unneccecary and kind of hacky
<javiolo> do I need a special package for compiling a c program that uses sockets ?
<Kr4t05> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<resista> Ljl: sorry  ;/
<HymnToLife> !tell JoshRA about mp3
<LjL> Aurora: binfmt-support will make it work the way you'd like anyway
<tritium> !shebang
<ubotu> hmm... shebang is She Bangs!  She Bangs!  Oh baby, and she moves!  She moves!
<Installer36> LjL is that what the confusion was then
<mcphail> Aurora: nothing hacky about a shebang
<HymnToLife> lmao
<nate__> Aurora, there is nothing hacky about specifying an interpreter
<LjL> javiolo: not really. you need build-essential
<bimberi> whatthe!
<javiolo> LjL theyre installed
<HymnToLife> wo is the smartass who entered that in ubotu ?
<Aurora> I just don't like it, okay?
<bimberi> !factinfo shebang
<ubotu> shebang -- created by tritium <n=michael@ubuntu/member/tritium> 48s ago; it has been requested once, last by tritium, 43s ago.
<HymnToLife> that's brilliant :D
<Amaranth> !forget shebang
<ubotu> Amaranth: i forgot shebang
<Amaranth> !lock shebang
<nate__> Aurora, Specifying it in the file prevents the need to do so on the command line and also prevents you from being tied to file extensions
<V4Vendetta> quick somone name a good linux program
<LjL> javiolo: is the compile giving you any errors?
<wastrel> pymol
<javiolo> Ljl yep
<Aurora> i'd rather be tied to the file extension than the interpreter
<LjL> javiolo: care to pastebin them?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> V4Vendetta: apache
<Josh43> V4Vendetta, amaroK
<V4Vendetta> amarok is eww :-P
<LjL> tritium: going to ban yourself? :P
<Josh43> V4Vendetta, Next time specify your tastes :P
<tritium> LjL: definitely ;)
<JoshRA> Thanks
<nate__> Aurora, the file extension tie just ties it to the interpreter in a roundabout way
<V4Vendetta> Josh43~ :-p
<resista> Ljl: so there is no hope?
<mcphail> Aurora: magic numbers are better than extensions
<Josh43> V4Vendetta, Gnome? XFCE4? Gimp?
<mcphail> (see recent macOS exploit)
<nate__> Aurora, how about typing 'ruby <filename>.rb'
<resista> bimberi, ? no hope?
<Aurora> nate__: lazy
<LjL> resista: what i'd do is "dpkg --get-selections >somefile", followed by removing any non-ubuntu reps from the sources.list, followed by "sudo apt-get update", followed by "dpkg --set-selections <somefile", followed by hope.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by ChanServ
<nate__> Aurora, lol, mmkay
<LjL> resista: not sure that's the best possible advice though
<javiolo> Ljl http://pastebin.com/590058
<V4Vendetta> i got the ill peripheral
<LjL> javiolo: that program is simply broken
<nate__> Aurora, if you don't want to specify the interpreter in the file or on the command line, then find something that ties you forever to an 'rb' file extension.  gg
<nate__> Aurora, or go develop in windows
<Aurora> thats what i'm here for, smart arse
<javiolo> LjL really they sent me the program, I assume that it will work...
<Aurora> You know as well as i do that NOBODY can develop worth while apps on windows :p
<tonyyarusso> Aurora: Hehe.
<V4Vendetta> Aurora~ now now...
<nate__> Aurora: lol, even windows developers don't develop on windows
<LjL> Aurora, nate__ : ok, stop this name calling and off topic rant please. i have given a solution that will work. bring the fuss to -offtopic if you like. thansk
<javiolo> LjL Is I know the same code worked on another machine...
<V4Vendetta> Aurora~ their are some okay windows apps
<nate__> Ljl: as you wish :D
<LjL> javiolo: you assume wrong, that program is quite evidently broken.
<Aurora> i'm still trying to figure out binfmts
<bimberi> resista: i'm really not sure, do you have non-ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<Aurora> do i need to modprobe something to get it working?
<Josh43> Aurora, The app depends on the coder, not the platform.. there are awesome windows apps and piss-poor linux apps
<nate__> Aurora: ?  now you have me interested, but I /REALLY/ should be working.
<resista> bimberi, no, not now... i removed the debian-backport rep
<resista> ;)
<LjL> Aurora: hmm, yes, i guess so. i have binfmt_misc loaded
<JustinLynn> true, dat :)
<betao1> you are lucky i have no idea what is binfmts
<V4Vendetta> Re Mote Control
<resista> bimberi, Is it possible to do a force dist upgrade or something?
<Amaranth> it's usually not a good idea
<bimberi> resista: do you have to force it?
<Amaranth> you can manually download and install the package
<Aurora> Josh43: yep, but in the end, its going to be crashy no matter what you do, on windows
<nate__> Josh43: lots are developed for windows on other systems better suited for development.  It's not what it's being developed for, rather than what it is being developed on....unless you're using .net
<Amaranth> Aurora: Not true.
<nate__> Aurora: not true
<IdleOne> Aurora>  is that the apps fault or windows ?
<javiolo> LjL I though the problems were the librarys
<resista> bimberi, it complains about the broken packages
<Amaranth> IdleOne: app's
<nate__> windows is stable as long as you don't do anything with it
<polpak> time to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic I think
<Amaranth> IdleOne: If an app crashes the app did something wrong, no matter what OS it is.
<Aurora> i'm guessing the windows kernel
<LjL> javiolo: they might, but it really does look like the program's broken. is it open-source code? i might give it a look
<Amaranth> Aurora: The NT kernel is as good or better than the linux one.
<javiolo> Ljl its just a university practice :P
<KoMpLoT> Hi all, would like to know how to install libdbus-1-1 in dapper
<Aurora> it wouldn't even boot with my hardware, and when it did it crashed daily, at least
<polpak> KoMpLoT, use #ubuntu+1
<KoMpLoT> alright, thanks!
<NightQuest> anyone know when the new ubuntu is coming out?
<LjL> !tell NightQuest about dapper
<nate__> Amaranth: but then you get into semantics about better in what way...
<JustinLynn> Aurora, you can install a special package which provides scripts for managing binfmts. more info at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/admin/binfmt-support
<bimberi> resista: maybe give us a look at some of these errors on the pastebin
<NightQuest> thanks
<nate__> JustinLynn: thanks for the article
* Aurora thinks she has everything figured out, and leaves now
<foampeace> is a 64bit system supposed to run ok on a i386 dist arch?
<resista> bimberi, its mostly in swedish
<JustinLynn> nate__> no problem
<foampeace> sempron here
<Noet> foampeace, a 64 bit system
<Noet> foampeace, nvm
<LjL> resista: paste them anyway
<resista> where do i paste them?
<foampeace> im running i386 breezy on this sempron is it ok?
<aaronshaf> I can't seem to apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi?
<LjL> !tell resista about pastebin
<javiolo> LjL http://pastebin.com/590068 its just a basic port scanner
<LjL> foampeace: of course. you might want to install a K7 kernel though
<Noet> foampeace, yes its ok, but if you are on a sephron i would rather use x86
<wastrel> dAndy:  did anyone get back to you about your question?
<zenbum> what's a good irc client for gnome?  i'm not very impressed with xchat
<runedude> kvirc
<foampeace> LjL: isnt sempron K8?
<aaronshaf> "Package libapache2-mod-fastcgi is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<aaronshaf> I uncommented everything under my sources.list
<LjL> javiolo: ok, first off, tell the folks who wrote it that they shouldn't use accented characters in the comments. it's sad, but it may break
<enyc> aaronshaf: maybe you need 'universe'
<LjL> foampeace: perhaps it is, but there is no k8 kernel anyway
<enyc> aaronshaf: did you 'apt-get update' ?
<aaronshaf> yeah, did that
<resista> bimberi, LjL, now i posted some errors.
<JustinLynn> foampeace: in general you can run a x86-32 kernel on a 64-bit system. I think in the future 64-bit ubuntu will be a 64-bit kernel with a 32-bit userspace.
<emb> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-171-31-177.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com]  by Ubugtu
* emb was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<enyc>              Package: libapache2-mod-fastcgi (2.4.2-6) [multiverse] 
<enyc>              Package: libapache2-mod-fastcgi (2.4.2-6) [multiverse] 
<enyc> oops
<enyc> aaronshaf: you need multiverse too ;-)
<javiolo> LjL ok
<LjL> javiolo: that program is badly wrong. fopen(f, "etc/services", r) is totally wrong. first, the f should be *assigned* to, i.e. f=fopen()   --   second, it's "/etc/services"  --- third, it's "r" behind quotes
<michael> does anyone here use a dell printer with ubuntu?
<zenbum> runedude: thanks i'll check it out
<RandomGuy> zenbum: :)
<resista> bimberi, LjL, just ask for translations
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-f]  by Seveas
<enyc> michael: what make/model ????
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<michael> enyc: a920 or soemthing
<LjL> resista: what's the url?
<michael> enyc: yeah, a920
<resista> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9842
<javiolo> LjL wow so wasnt "finished"...
<enyc> michael: what dous linuxprinting.org say?
<michael> enyc: not sure, didn't check that, one sec
<Aghaster> how come rhythmbox has less features ( such as podcast and ipod ) in ubuntu 5.10 than in debian etch?
<LjL> javiolo: http://pastebin.com/590074 i've got it to compile. dunno if it works, but it compiles
<WorstPhobia> What's a good alternative to OpenOffice.org Base?
<wastrel> Aghaster:  etch is testing, 5.10 is stable
<javiolo> Ljl thanks
<V4Vendetta> WorstPhobia~ abiword. much better
<wastrel> i do like abiword
<michael> enyc: linuxprinting.org doesn't have it, but i followed an ubuntu tutorial for it
<V4Vendetta> WorstPhobia~ oh, base, what kind of program is that?
<resista> bimberi, LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9843
<WorstPhobia> V4Vendetta: I mean for the database program.
<mcphail> WorstPhobia: phpmyadmin?
<michael> enyc: and it worked the other day, but now it isn't printing
<V4Vendetta> WorstPhobia~ yea sorry, i don't know
<WorstPhobia> It's fine.
<wastrel> database like spreadsheet?
<Aghaster> rhythmbox doesn't even recognize mp3s o.O
<V4Vendetta> Aghaster~ because it's a poor program
<WorstPhobia> mcphail: phpmyadmin isn't too similar to Access
<enyc> michael: hrrm tutorial...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<wastrel> gnumeric is a spreadsheet proggy
<WorstPhobia> wastrel: Yes, I gues...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can tell me where's the error in this script?
<michael> enyc: from the forums
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/BKZg3y87.html
<enyc> michael: show me tutorial q-)
<michael> enyc: and it did work
<bimberi> resista: "Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.2-9 is to be installed"  ???
<enyc> yes..
<enyc> but not now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's a script to limit instances of firefox
<enyc> kk
<enyc> michael: show me tutorial q-)
<michael> enyc: i don't know where it is anymore..but why would it work the other day, and not today?
<wastrel> !tell Aghaster about mp3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and use tabs instead of multiple windows
<WorstPhobia> wastrel: gnumeric is more for spreadsheets than databases...
<michael> enyc: brb
<enyc> michael: reboot....
<LjL> resista: does this still remove 200 packages? "apt-get remove cpp-4.0 g++-4.0 gcc-4.0 libgcj6 gij-4.0  libstdc++6-4.0-dev"
<JustinLynn> Aghaster> you can get GStreamer to run mp3s by following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aaronshaf> I have multiverse too, but it won't install that package
<JustinLynn> ^run / play , sorry for the confusion :)
<aaronshaf> (libapache2-mod-fastcgi)
<enyc> michael: aaronshaf what happens ekactly... ?
<mcphail> WorstPhobia: if you want something "like access", then base is the only real option
<Fracture> I have a problem where an app is causing X to restart, where will I find logs for this ?
<resista> LjL,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9844
<aaronshaf> "Package libapache2-mod-fastcgi is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<JustinLynn> Aghaster> rhythmbox uses that framework (GStreamer) to recognize and play audio.
<wastrel> WorstPhobia:  ah yes. wellsir, oobase2 works for me on breezy.  it starts up at least :] 
<wastrel> WorstPhobia:  which java did you install?
<Aghaster> uh, well its already installed
<enyc> michael: ''sudo apt-get install [package] ' that package directly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> HEY? someone with basic bash skills can listen to me for a sec? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/BKZg3y87.html
<JustinLynn> Aghaster> once dapper is released we will have the latest version, with all the new features :)
<michael> enyc: sorry?
<LjL> resista: ok, remove the packages i listed above using dpkg. "dpkg --force-depends -r packagename", one by one
<wastrel> i have basic bash skills
<enyc> michael: do 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wastrel: look at the link
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there's a bash script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and it causes errors
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am trying to limit firefox instances to 1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and open only further tabs when needed
<aaronshaf> "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi" doesn't work on my end ;)
<enyc> kk
<wastrel> very basic...  Tallia1Kubuntu you need quotes around your strings.  FOO='bar -baz "something()"
<WorstPhobia> wastrel: I installed 6...
<wastrel> er.  s/$/'/
<WorstPhobia> I think....or whatever the wiki said to.
<enyc> aaronshaf: do 'apt-cache show libapache2-mod-fastcgi'
<wastrel> WorstPhobia:  i'm running fine on java sdk 1.4.2/breezy
<michael> enyc: okay, but what is that?
<enyc> aaronshaf: does a version appear?
<LjL> resista: then "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update". then try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" again and see if it keeps removing 200 packages
<polpak> Tallia1Kubuntu, or if you are trying to get the output of a command you need to use backticks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<etsb> HymnToLife, are you awake now?
<etsb> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> backticks?
<aaronshaf> no version; "Package libapache2-mod-fastcgi is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes i need the output
<polpak> Tallia1Kubuntu, ISRUNNING=`firefox -remote "ping()"`
<enyc> michael: that shows you the details of that package...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow
<HymnToLife> etsb> yes :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't have those in my ITA keyboard .... grrrr
<wastrel> polpak:  ah yes.  v. true.   talisein  to store the result of a command in a variable you use either  FOO=$(command)  or FOO=`command`b
<michael> enyc: it's done
<aaronshaf> "apt-cache show libapache2-mod-fastcgi" returns nothing
<wastrel> er, ^^ Tallia1Kubuntu
<enyc> michael: according to databases r.e.  sources.list ;-)
<michael> enyc: this will make my printer work??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to get them?
<nate__> Hey, quick question about repos in the sources.list, if I put more than one 'breezy' repo (as in a local one and a remote one), and the remote one fails, will it failover to the local one?
<wastrel> Tallia1Kubuntu:  use $()  instead of ``
<j1p> How can I get XDM to start on boot, i installed xdm by apt-get, then chose xdm as the default manager when it asked me to choose one, I rebooted and it is giving me a tty login
<polpak> Tallia1Kubuntu, you cause use $() as wastrel sed
<enyc> michael: no idea ;-)
<polpak> Tallia1Kubuntu, err said
<michael> enyc: why did i download this then?
<nate__> anyone?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo i didn't saw :)
<enyc> michael: im muddling up people???
<michael> enyc: i think so
<michael> enyc: how can i remove what i just downloaded?
<enyc> argh http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9842 from somebody else
<Fracture> I have an application that is killing X.  Is there anywhere that I can look for logs for why this happens ?
<nate__> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tux_Wiki> hi, when is coming out the new release of Ubuntu?
<enyc> michael: its not important... but you con rewove the pkg
<pschulz01> I am having a problem installing on a new HP Workstation. It doesn't look like all the hardware is supported. Who should I tlak to about this? (Both the Breezy installer and live CD's have the same problem.)
* enyc nood sleep
<polpak> !tell Tux_Wiki about dapper
<nate__> !tell Tux_Wiki about Dapper
* enyc naking silly mistakes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /home/andrea/MyScripts/firefox: line 3: URL: command not found
<Tallia1Kubuntu> polpak:
<HymnToLife> pschulz01> weird, everything from HP always worked great for me
<etsb> HymnToLife, ok..i've gone as far as installing vsftpd on the server machine...and when i go to Places>Connect To Server on the client machine it says " Couldn't display "sftp://etsb@192.168.1.7" "
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think i can't use spaces right?
<nate__> so, anyone know about the sources.list and if it supports source failover?
<LjL> Tallia1Kubuntu: where?
<polpak> Tallia1Kubuntu, yeah
<aaronshaf> I downloaded the .deb, what do I do to install it from the command line?
<JoshRA> I am trying to install the java and i installed the mutiverse reps but it is not working
<LjL> !tell aaronshaf about deb
<HymnToLife> no sftp etsb, just ftp
* enyc cant know what michael did withyou instructions...
<Tux_Wiki> polpak, nate__?
<pschulz01> HymnToLife: Its the new HP xw4300..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> polpak: can i?
<HymnToLife> and please use a decent client like gftp
<Tux_Wiki> polpak, nate__: I see now =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gftp?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oo client
<resista> Ljl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9845
<pschulz01> HymnToLife: I think I'm going to try Dapper..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i thaught server
<Tux_Wiki> thanks
<etsb> HymnToLife, Public FTP or FTP (with login) ?
<michael> enyc: how do i remove it?
<pschulz01> Is ther an installer for Dapper?
<LjL> resista: try "sudo apt-get -f install" nu
<nate__> anyone know this?  If I have a remote and a local repository for the same section in the sources.list, 'breezy' for instance, if the remote connection fails, will it failover to the local one?
<enyc> aaronshaf: do 'apt-get remove libapache2-mod-fastcgi' I think
<j1p> I installed xdm using 'apt-get install xdm' it showed me a blue screen to choose either xdm or gdm as default desktop manager, I chose xdm, I rebooted, and now it is booting into a tty login, instead of the xdm one, how do I change this?
* enyc need fall asleep now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's wrong now?
<resista> LjL, no... still lists 200 pkgs
<zazza> can anyone help me i cant play any music on my computer !!!
<LjL> resista: do you know if, besides the gcc stuff, you got also your Gnome stuff from the debian repos?
<resista> LjL, no, i did not
<JoshRA> never mind, My typos got the best of me. Anyone know how i can check if my TV tuner card works in linux?
<LjL> resista: can you exclude they weren't installed automatically during a dist-upgrade? anyway, try "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<[Spooky] > anyone know any good rss feed application ?
<etsb> HymnToLife, are you on yahoo messenger?
<jetscreamer> google the chipset, restrict=linux
<HymnToLife> nope
<jetscreamer> lspci
<etsb> HymnToLife, i only have a yahoo messenger :(
<HymnToLife> damn
<etsb> damn
<JoshRA> jetscreamer: talking to me?
<etsb> ok how do i register my nicname
<JoshRA> jetscreamer: so since it is a evga but also an nvidia
<etsb> how do i reply to pm's?
<HymnToLife> etsb> /msg nickserv register password
<bimberi> !register
<ubotu> rumour has it, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<jetscreamer> http://www.google.com/linux?q=mytunerchipset&restrict=linux   i dunno, whoever
<JoshRA> jetscreamer: which would be the chip set?
<JoshRA> the geforce4 ?
<jetscreamer> JoshRA: is it a tvtuner or an nvidia card
<iGotNoTime> can anyone tell me how to get and install a .deb or .rpm package?
<jetscreamer> vid card
<LjL> !tell iGotNoTime about deb
<JoshRA> nivida card with a tuner built in.
<HymnToLife> !tell iGotNoTime about rpm
<jetscreamer> JoshRA: no idea, but what card is that? (you don't mean the tv out i take it)
<j1p> I installed xdm using 'apt-get install xdm' it showed me a blue screen to choose either xdm or gdm as default desktop manager, I chose xdm, I rebooted, and now it is booting into a tty login, instead of the xdm one, how do I change this, i saw a post on the forums of someone having the same problem, no solution was offered?
<JoshRA> No it is a tvtuner ;) It is a EVGA Nivida PersonalCinema geforce4 mx/440 - 64MB
<JoshRA> Hang a moment jetscreamer i can get you a listing
<jetscreamer> JoshRA: it may be supported at least with the nvidia-binary installer, go check nvidia.com/linux or so. they have a seperate section for the media things i believe
<K__yle> Can anyone recommend a good easy to install web browser?
<JoshRA>  eVGA nVidia Personal Cinema w/ MX440 8X AGP 64MB
<K__yle> other then firefox because for some reason I cant edit the internet options
<max909> k__yle ephihany
<MojoRison> can anyone help me with a good easy to install/use ftp program for ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> j1p: less /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bimberi> j1p: what happens when you type 'sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start' (while X isn't already running)?
<fn_> any good url to make ubuntu as public access pc ?
<iGotNoTime> tell me about alien?
<iGotNoTime> lol
<bimberi> K__yle: ubuntu comes with firefox
<LjL> !tell igotnotime about bot
<K__yle> is there any reason why I cant go to Tools > Internet Options in firefox?
<iGotNoTime> I don't know the syntax
<j1p> bimberi, it says Starting X Display manager: xdm, then goes back to terminal, no errors
<IdleOne> MojoRison>  gftp
<tonyyarusso> K__yle: I use Firefox myself.  Others I have include Opera, Konqueror, Dillo, Amaya, links2 -g, Epiphany, Galeon.
<K__yle> ok, thanks
<bimberi> j1p: and ctrl-alt-f7 ?
<j1p> tty login
<tonyyarusso> K__yle: Try Edit > Preferences instead.
<bimberi> hm
<K__yle> do you have the same problem of not bring able to go to Tools > Internet Options in firefox?
<j1p> i assume
<K__yle> ok
<K__yle> wiw
<j1p> bimberi, i can startx, and I did
<K__yle> wow*
<MojoRison> gftp?  have a link Idleone?
<resista> LjL, I think i just did something incresably stupid. I force-removed libstdc++6.
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install gftp
<K__yle> Im an idiot
<K__yle> thank you
<resista> now i cant even run apt ;)
<j1p> jetscreamer, it gives me /usr/bin/X11/xdm
<resista> great
<LjL> resista: that could be ungood
<resista> lol
<resista> yea
<iGotNoTime> so deb can install but not rpm more or less?
<MojoRison> Idleone, thanks
<interferon> i'm considering updating to dapper.  if i do so, using dist-upgrader, will anything change when the final dapper is release, or will i just do a regular update-upgrade with apt-get?
<IdleOne> MojoRison>  no problem
<resista> LjL, can i somehow downoad it and install it by hand?
<JoshRA> 30
<K__yle> Oh, one last thing. My CPU fan has been constantly loud ever since I installed Ubuntu... Anyone know what could be going on?
<bimberi> j1p: kk, sorry i'm out of ideas :|
<varsendagger> hey what does everyone think of linspire's CNR utility and how it may come over to ubuntu
<K__yle> Like, it is a constant sound... Never goes off
<LjL> iGotNoTime: there are 17000 packages in the repositories, which are quite a few. if what you need isn't there, you're probably better off compiling it (or, at least, using a debian .deb, though that's not really good either)
<zardiac> Hi, I played around a ltitle trying to get Xgl working.. but I could not.. and I think I have made everything as it used to be.. but when i open windows there is no borders, and I cannot move the windows.. how do i get the borders around the windows back?
<FlannelKing> varsendagger: its stupid.  We already have it, it's called "apt"
<LjL> resista: you can try. depends on how much of the stuff needed to install it needs libstdc++
<varsendagger> FlannelKing, i agree
<varsendagger> apt is way better anyhow
<HymnToLife> LjL> compiling is a million times better than using a debian binary
<varsendagger> and free
<varsendagger> HymnToLife, not really
<wastrel> !tell zardiac about xgl
<resista> LjL, where do you think i can download it?
<HymnToLife> varsendagger> of course it is
<varsendagger> HymnToLife, do you smoke crack?
<varsendagger> nah
<LjL> HymnToLife: installing a debian binary of some innocent program is usually worth a try in my opinion. of course you aren't going to install a debian version of an important library
<LjL> resista: hold on
<HymnToLife> at least you don't run the risk of breaking your system down
<K__yle> Anyone know of any free software to slow down your PC fan manually?
<K__yle> it's so loud, but only using 1% power usually
<LjL> HymnToLife: that's something that isn't really going to happen, as long as you're using dpkg to install a package that you don't already have installed
<varsendagger> i've broken my system more form compiling form source than installing .deb form apt-get
<devians> K__yle, its a voltage thing
<K__yle> Is it constantly going to be like this?
<varsendagger> hey guys you need to try Blender if you haven't allready
<K__yle> I just installed Ubuntu today and it hasnt stopped yet
<wastrel> what's blender
<LjL> resista: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb
<K__yle> I used Blender in windows its nice
<K__yle> 3d modeler
<HymnToLife> wastrel> some 3D design app
<LjL> resista: then  sudo dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb
<wastrel> i use pymol
<K__yle> they used it to make RuneScape
<wastrel> what's runescape
<K__yle> some game
<pianoboy3333> hmmm
<shiv_> why can't linux have viruses?
<resista> Ljl, seems to work but it tells me i also need gcc-4.0-base
<basbryan> shiv_: it can but they r harder to write
<varsendagger> i want to install jre it comes in a .bin how do i "run it"  where will it install?
<IdleOne> shiv>  because the kernel has all the vaccinations
<pianoboy3333> I downloaded bluefish for html editing, yet it seems to have taken over my life, since I want gedit to edit my perl scripts, not bluefish, which is the default. How do I fix this?
<wastrel> it can but they don't have root access by default.  they'd have to use an exploit  also linux isn't monoculture, different distros are different. also because there's less systems ot infect
<shiv_> I have finally switched to ubuntu completely
<varsendagger> will it install in the directory or /usr/bin  ?
<varsendagger> shiv, cool
<basbryan> sv_: nice
<cory> hello
<varsendagger> i am thinking about going back to the darkside as soon as i get my video card in the mail
<bimberi> IdleOne: i love that answer :D
<varsendagger> cory,    hello
<trinitrogen> shiv_: About 5 minutes ago I figured out that I screwed up my XP installed on a different partition, so you could say I've totally switched too :)
<IdleOne> bimberi>  thank you  but it wasnt very helpfull Im affraid
<varsendagger> shiv, linux can have viruses
<LjL> resista: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/gcc-4.0-base_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb
<shiv_> I was using windoze for years and was experimenting with linux over last 2 years. When they announced vista I was very enthu about it. But they are coming out with 7 versions! all with different price tag and I am getting sick of upgrading my RAM and processor
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: That's one way!
<j1p> anyone here use xdm on ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> shiv_: yea, viruses are point less in linux since there is not really a place to hide them, plus it costs time and money to write these things, and if you were making one, would you want to target like, 10% of all computer users or like 80% (windows)?
<navarone> 7 versions?
<jetscreamer> you can 'probably' be able to fix the xp install easily
* tonyyarusso can't afford new hardware for Vista
<resista> Ljl, guessed that.... w8 a min
<pianoboy3333> shiv: planning on writing one for linux?
<basbryan> jlp: i did
<randabis> !virus
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, randabis
<pianoboy3333> I downloaded bluefish for html editing, yet it seems to have taken over my life, since I want gedit to edit my perl scripts, not bluefish, which is the default. How do I fix this?
<varsendagger> not as common and our system is more secure
<varsendagger> it isn't foolproof
<varsendagger> rootkits!
<cory> varsendagger: trying to set up Broadcom 64bit w/ ndiswrapper on kubuntu. No luck.
<trinitrogen> On that note, as a show of hands for everybody still using XP in someway, what would you suggest is the best way, reinstall it and dual boot, or totally claim all the HD space in the name of linux and run XP in a Virtual Machine
<randabis> hmm...it would be interesting if viruses really did come in packets of five
<pianoboy3333> lol
<varsendagger> cory, i don't know
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: Depends what you want.  Here's my story:
<varsendagger> you came to the right place though
<bimberi> ubotu tell pianoboy3333 about defaultapp
<jetscreamer> j1p: 'why' do you want to use xdm though... it's featureless and ugly :) (seriously, it is, unless you get off into the configs... i heard it even has it's own language)
<basbryan> abandon M$
<cory> varsendagger: ok, thanks
<trinitrogen> basbryan: can't totally do that, Im a bit of a pussy and still need a safety net
<j1p> jetscreamer, its liter than the other window managers, and my system has low resources
<randabis> cory, I have broadcom 64bit working in dapper
<basbryan> tri:ah
<varsendagger> see
<basbryan> tri:keep working on it
<randabis> bcm4318 to be exact
<trinitrogen> basbryan: slowly but surely ;)
<basbryan> tri:took me a while too
<jetscreamer> j1p: startx is even more light
<IdleOne> trinitrogen>  watch the language please :)
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: Bought computer with XP installed.  No Linux exposure/knowledge whatsoever.  Googled stuff for a while.  When I discovered that Ubuntu would send me a disk for free, that made it so there was absolutely no risk/investment for me, so I thought, heck, why not check it out?
* cafuego has a 4306 working Ok on ppc
<basbryan> tri:6 years to be M$ free
<cory> randabis: how? got the 64 bit drivers, dot ndiswrapper, followed the instruct. no luck
<j1p> I know, but I'd rather it starts x automatically on login
<trinitrogen> IdleOne: Sorry
<navarone> trinitrogen, I would resize xp partition, reninstall it if you want but also create a fat32 partition to share files between linux and xp...assuming ntfs writing is not more reliable soon
<basbryan> tri: 4 me anyways
<wastrel> xdm isn't a windowmanager
<resista> LjL, this is interesting... I could dwnld the packages, and it worked fine.. Now it seems like only 20 or so, packages are selected to be removed when i try to remove or reinstall the problematic packages
<cory> sorry typing fast...
<LjL> j1p: you can make startx start automatically on (text) login too
<LjL> resista: then do that. just keep note of the packages that are being removed. actually, try and see what "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" has to say first
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: Waited impatiently for said disk to arrive.  When it did, shrunk XP just enough to make it workable, and installed.  Frantically dual-booted back and forth between the two for a week, using XP for Google and IRC, since my winmodem didn't work (I knew nothing, remember), and making changes in Ubuntu.
<j1p> okay, I'll look into that as well. But if xdm has a problem when it is installed from the repos, that should probably be fixed too, right? I've seen a few threads on the forums about other people having this problem and no solution has been offered
<birdfish> I just used apt-get to install the "muh" irc bouncer, but I can't seem to find muhrc
<birdfish> The website said that it would probably be located at /usr/share/muh , but I don't see it there :/
<birdfish> Any ideas?
<LjL> birdfish: try "dpkg -L muh" (or whatever the package is called)
<shiv_> where can I change dcc settings in xIRC for file transfers?
<wastrel> birdfish:  guessing /etc/muh
<corvax> what installs the dpcp3  directory?
<randabis> cory let's take this to pm. text scrolls too fast here...I'll see if I can help you
<varsendagger> hey how do i ste my JAVA_HOME VAriable?  it is in /usr/booger
<birdfish> LjL , wastrel: okay, I will try your suggestions :)
<trinitrogen> is there a key combo to swtich between desktops?
<wastrel> trinitrogen:  in gnome ctrl-alt & arrow keys
<cory> I follow directions from wiki and some other sites for setting up Broadcom drivers (64 bits) under ndiswrapper.  HELP! would like to switch from MS to Linux (need the delopment tools).
<basbryan> XGL rules
<FunnyLookinHat> !XGL
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<basbryan> ctrl-alt-arrow spins a cube!
<varsendagger> plese help me
<cory> randabis: how do I do that?
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: Mucked around with Ubuntu for the first bit, breaking lots of stuff, while using XP for my actual work.  Downloaded Breezy when it first came out, and did a fresh install, with a little bit of disk space reworking.  Sort of knew what I was doing now, and used it for my schoolwork, but still broke stuff.  After two months I backed up my files, took more disk space from XP, and did another fresh install, noting that each 
<trinitrogen> basbryan: I saw that demo, it was enough to make me cry
* zenbum remembers the days when his nick was the only one starting with "zen"... I must be getting old
<LjL> varsendagger: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/booger ?
<randabis> cory,  /pm randabis
<varsendagger> LjL, yeah
<randabis> cory, sorry
<randabis> I meant /msg
<varsendagger> or young  eh  zen?
<varsendagger> you probably arn't getting anything, only loosing
<varsendagger> why do they call it getting old it should be called loosing youth
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: Since that point I don't touch XP at all, but it's on the disk still.  With Dapper's release I will be taking all of the remaining unused space on the XP partition, using it to create a development release partition, and doing a fresh install (last time fresh is the plan, dist-upgrades after Dapper) of Dapper, and then dapper+1 on the new space as soon as it starts coming out, leaving XP merely b/c I paid for it, have t
<cory> randabis: sorry for my dumbness, I am coming from Gentoo and learning a lot lately.
<zenbum> varsendagger: or perhaps "getting deadly"  :)
<navarone> varsendagger, I prefer "constant warranty expiration" <s>
<randabis> i broke windows by installing windows xp 64-bit on a seperate partition...lol I ended up wiping xp 64 and putting dapper back on that partition
<trinitrogen> tonyyarusso: haha, thats quite the oddessy :)
<randabis> i haven't been able to fix windows yet though :/
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: Yep, but I think I've reached a point of stability now that I know what I want.
<shiv_> which repos have mozilla?
<trinitrogen> tonyyarusso: when you were dual booting, did you notice that XP bootup went slower? Like several times slower?
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: Not really, it seemed fine to me.
<robertj> how big in terms of filesize are all the breezy-updates from main?
<robertj> err breezy-security, sorry
<trinitrogen> Its something I noticed the last couple times, and when I say slower I mean by several times slower
<eubenesa> hey
<wastrel> robertj:  it should tell you when you do apt-get upgrade
<bigdaddy> hey guys, I'm looking for an app & I am hoping that there is someone here who remembers it
<robertj> wastrel: well I don't have a clean breezy system
<cory> randabis: a tab came up, but it says that the connection was broken.
<robertj> I guess I could use debootstrap but yeesh
<bigdaddy> I had someone recommend a GNOME app that would download the themes, icons, and login screen.
<bigdaddy> Ring anybells?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi thre
<eubenesa> hey guys, is there macromedia flash player 8 for linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i still have my problem with the script
<randabis> cory try /msg randabis test
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can help me in this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/RLBCR863.html
<joelbryan> bigdaddy: Gnome Artwork
<bimberi> bigdaddy: gnome-art
<bigdaddy> that is in synaptic?
<corvax> eubebesa not yet
<eubenesa> thanks
<joelbryan> bigdaddy: yes
<eubenesa> corvax: thanks
<bimberi> ubotu tell bigdaddy about theme
<corvax> yw
<bigdaddy> yeah, that is the one
<KEVIN06> hello
<bigdaddy> thanks guys
<eubenesa> corvax: how do you install firefox 1.5
<tonyyarusso> trinitrogen: I noticed it running slower, but that's what Windows does, and actually reinstalled it to factory state in between there, to get rid of the extra stuff I'd installed there and wasn't using anymore.
<KEVIN06> http://pastebin.com/590108  I have this error a solution?
<LjL> Tallia1Kubuntu: i think i see a missing semicolon before the then
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me try
<corvax> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> somebody said firefox 1.5 was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28Firefox%29
<bigdaddy> eubenesa - if you are running 5.10 32 bit, just use automatix
<eubenesa> whats that?
<satans_ny> eubenesa: or download the binaries from getfirefox.com
<corvax> got to that wiki
<LjL> Tallia1Kubuntu: also, i'm not really sure ( ) is right. think you should use [[ ] ] 
<bigdaddy> crap, brb
<eubenesa> i have firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz on my desktop
<varsendagger> automatix!
<varsendagger> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<eubenesa> how do you use that
<satans_ny> tar zfx
<satans_ny> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /home/andrea/MyScripts/firefox: line 6: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /home/andrea/MyScripts/firefox: line 6: `if[[ 1 == $ISRUNNING ] ] ; then'
<eubenesa> huh?
<HymnToLife> !tell eubenesa about ff1.5
<joelbryan> KEVIN06: update your mime database?
<wastrel> Tallia1Kubuntu:  you don't really need that 1 variable:    if /usr/bin/firefox -remote "ping()" ;then echo "hi"; fi
<eubenesa> i dont understand
<satans_ny> tar zfx firefox.tar.gz;cd firefox;./firefox
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wastrel: ok let me try
<HymnToLife> eubenesa> read the link ubotu gave you :)
<eubenesa> thanks
<eubenesa> thank you guys
<joelbryan> lately, firefox becomes too unstable for me, when there's flash plugin installed.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wastrel: now it works when there's another window opened
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but not when there isn't
<Tallia1Kubuntu> aren't
<satans_ny> joelbryan: interesting, what do you mean by unstable? memory leaks etc?
<resista> Ljl, still there?
<LjL> resista: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with this version
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/3Y0Vp199.html
<fbond> hello, i just did apt-get source linux-source-2.6.15 on dapper, and noticed that patches are no longer applied like they used to be
<fbond> anyone know the new approach?
<pestilence> i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu (gnome -> kde), and when i reboot, if i don't run "gnome-theme-manager" once in KDE, all of the fonts are very large in apps such as 1) Firefox, 2) Konsole and 3) evolution
<pestilence> does anybody know why this might be?
<resista> things are looking good,  but now i try to install g++-4.0 and libstdc++6-4.0-dev, but i cant cause they depend on each other
<resista> Ljl,
<pestilence> everything looks great once i run gnome-theme-manager (and quit)
<V4Vendetta> !dualboot
<ubotu> well, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<LjL> resista: try installing build-essential instead
<HymnToLife> pestilence> had the same problem
<HymnToLife> thanks for the tip :D
<pestilence> HymnToLife, no solution?
<resista> LjL, i dont understand
<ubuntu> meh. how do i talk to ppl that use aim
<corvax> in firefox just do cntrl --
<HymnToLife> nI didn't even know that one :p
<LjL> resista: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can look?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/3Y0Vp199.html
<bimberi> ubuntu: Applications -> Internet -> Gaim
<pestilence> corvax, are you talking to me?  if so, it's not just the fonts in the window, it's the fonts that decorate the window (e.g. file, edit, tools, etc)
<joelbryan> I don't know, it happens when I stayed on a flash site for 1 day, and eversince, my firefox keeps crashing when a flash page is rendered.
<pestilence> corvax, and ctrl -- won't adjust those
<corvax> i understand
<joelbryan> I keep monitoring my blogs over google analytics w/c has flash based reporting, then it crash
<corvax> your running ubuntu and have istalled kde  and just choose kde as a session
<Tarster> Hey need some help installing nvidia drivers
<pestilence> joelbryan, did you try removing and re-installing the flash plugin?
<corvax>  a clean install of kubuntu seems to run smoother for some reson
<joelbryan> pestilence: I installed epiphany-browser, and no luck, and I removed flash entirely
<basbryan> how does 1 create "is now known as" messages?
<pestilence> joelbryan, are you sure it works with the linux version of flash?
<HymnToLife> basbryan> /nick NewNick
<eubenesa> guys, how do you  extract tar into /opt (you should make sure /opt already exists)??
<kbrosnan> joelbryan, http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Flash
<corvax> i tried the same thing even removed everything in  gnome icould and gdm for kdm
<pestilence> eubenesa, man tar
<HymnToLife> eubenesa> just run the command written right after :)
<Tarster> Hey could some one priv msg me and tell me how to install nvidia drivers for a fx-5500?????
<eubenesa> i tried
<joelbryan> pestilence: I got it from firefox plugin finder
<eubenesa> it said it cannot find the file
<corvax> but theres alwatys extra bits hanging about
<curley_sue> hi,need HLP: I have no type thumbnails in nautilus when using fluxbox, any ideas?
<nevinm> anybody know what happened to GL/gl.h in Dapper?  it seems to be missing
<eubenesa> hymntolife, it says it cannot find the file
<pestilence> joelbryan, ok, but i've visited flash sites that crashed firefox before.  not all of them do, but i suspect the linux version of flash has bugs
<Unity> nevinm: #ubuntu+1 might know
<wastrel> the linux version of flash has bugs
<eubenesa> hymntolife, the file is on my desktop
<nevinm> thanks Unity
<HymnToLife> eubenesa> then run cd Desktop before
<IdleOne> eubenesa>  cd Desktop
<corvax> ubotu tell Tarster anout nvidia
<pestilence> tar xvf -c /opt
<Unity> eubenesa: cd ~/Desktop
<eubenesa> thank you guys
<pestilence> eubenesa, but please, learn how to use manpages.
<Unity> or the bash shell
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<pestilence> eubenesa, oops, it's -C not -c
<Unity> so many ppl leaving and entering...
<K06000> joelbryan
<K06000> ??
<pestilence> Unity, that's what happens in a channel of 500+
<eubenesa> hey, im stuck again
<pestilence> Unity, set your client to ignore those messages
<eubenesa>  cd /opt/firefox/plugins/
<eubenesa>  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .
<eubenesa>  sudo rm libtotem_mozilla.*
<eubenesa> i cant do that
<joelbryan> K06000: yup?
<K06000> update your mime database
<K06000> ??
<Unity> pestilence: i know i was just pointing out that all the join/part/leaves were all bunched up
<Unity> pestilence: and that doesn't usually happen unless it's in moderated mode
<satans_ny> pestilence: why use the verbose flag?
<pestilence> satans_ny, personal preference
<satans_ny> as usual :)
<pestilence> satans_ny, i like to see what is being extracted
<pestilence> satans_ny, but then again, i'm the type that reads EULA's
<curley_sue> HLP anyone: I have no type thumbnails in nautilus when using fluxbox, any ideas?
<pestilence> (or at least skims them)
<eubenesa> pestilence, im stuck at linking to my plugins
<pestilence> eubenesa, i'm not sure what you are trying to do
<pestilence> explain
<joelbryan> K06000: try restarting gnome or X
<satans_ny> pestilence: the kind of guy that will switch to unix.. yes..
<pestilence> curley_sue, try running gnome-theme-manager
<eubenesa> pestilence, i installed it to /opt/firefox
<eubenesa> pestilence, but then i cant link to my plugins that i backed up
<Seq> any dapper + network manager users able to help me discover why my wireless card is no longer displayed via network manager? (it still works, however)
<curley_sue> pestilence, won't it screw FB?
<joelbryan> K06000: running nautlius using root is very unsafe
<pestilence> curley_sue, well, nautilus uses gnome themes, so i would say no.
<HymnToLife> joelbryan> indeed
<basbryan> joel: nautililus is unsafe?   why?
<pestilence> curley_sue, i mean, you are already halfway to using gnome anyways ;)
<HymnToLife> doing it should be outlawed lol
<pestilence> eubenesa, ok, where are the plugins you backed up
<HymnToLife> basbryan> nautilus is only unsaved when used a root
<pestilence> eubenesa, and where do you want them to be
<cory> hello, I crashed.
<HymnToLife> unsafe*
<basbryan> hymntolife: that's not default is it?
<WorstPhobia> cory: Hello. I hope you get better.
<joelbryan> basbryan: you can do permanent damage if your using root for nautilus
<s|k> is there a way to get the desktop icons to not align to a grid?
<s|k> in gnome
<s|k> nevermind
<Seq> s|k, right click, there should be a keep aligned option ;)
<shiv_> how do I minimize GAIM to the system tray (panel ) on close button?
<s|k> Seq: yeah I saw it thanks, :P
<cory> WostPhopia: yeah, try Gentoo
<cratel1> I have tried everything getting my wireless to work at our univ. It works fine at home. Out of ideas to try. It can't find an IP using DHCP. I have the wep encryption correct and the MAC address is registered with the univ. Ideas?
<resista> LjL, im so close now! I cant find liborbit0 in the ubuntu archive!?
<basbryan> is no one answering unsafe nautilus question (is default as root)?
<joelbryan> s|k: try other things you can do with the desktop by running gconf-editor and editing /apps/nautilus/desktop
<pestilence> cratel1, what does iwconfig tell you
<LjL> resista: it's there though
<resista> where? not in "libo"
<LjL> !info liborbit0
<ubotu> liborbit0: (Libraries for ORBit - a CORBA ORB), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.5.17-11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 174 kB, Installed size: 584 kB
<eubenesa> pestilence: the ffsettings is on my desktop
<tonyyarusso> shiv_: There's a system tray icon extension.
<LjL> resista: pool/main/o/orbit/liborbit0_0.5.17-11.1_i386.deb
<resista> ah, thanks
<cratel1> pestilence: you mean about wlan0? The standard stuff when there is no wireless hub found i.e. acess point: 00:00:00 etc. and no IP
<trinitrogen> Anybody know what the device name for a drive on a VMware virtual machine is?
<romano> qualche italiano in chatt?
<HymnToLife> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pestilence> eubenesa, i would just copy them into the new plugin directory
<romano> grazie mille regaz
<joelbryan> basbryan: when you are root, you can do anything to your system, and most of the time, those are very _unsafe_
<cory> I love Gentoo, but when it breaks and I gotta spend time fixing it that I need to do work stuff, Gentoo sucks (I still like it)
<pestilence> eubenesa, sudo cp -a ~/Desktop/(all plugins here) /opt/firefox/plugins
<shiv_> tonyyarusso: I saw its clicked on but still it logs out when I click the close button :(
<randabis> i don't like gentoo because of portage
<randabis> apt > portage imho
<basbryan> joel: sure...  but my q was: is default nautilus running as root?
<HymnToLife> noof course
<sagarp> i can't seem to login to the forum...whenever i try, it just returns me to the page i was on without logging me in
<tonyyarusso> shiv_: Does it do the same thing after a restart of Gaim?  (The next instance)  Maybe it adds preferences somewhere.
<cory> <randabis>: portage is great
<shiv_> it does the same t
<HymnToLife> sagarp> cookies enabled ?
<shiv_> tonyyarusso: ya same
<shiv_> tonyyarusso: I also uninstalled and reinstalled still the same
<cory> randais: the best thing gong for Gentoo is Portage
<sagarp> hymntolife yes i checked cookies liek 200 times...also, i tried in epiphany and lynx too...where lynx explicitly asks to save the cookie, and i said yes
<basbryan> is no one answering unsafe nautilus question (is default as root)?  my q was: is default nautilus running as root?
<randabis> cory, meh, to each his own. The maintainers of the packages in portage are my main beef
<basbryan> if so, i have a serious security issue to think about
<HymnToLife> basbryan> my answer is no
<basbryan> hymn: ty
<tonyyarusso> shiv_: Huh.  Not sure what else to try.
<HymnToLife> if it did, I would run miles away from it :p
<pestilence> basbryan, no, it runs as user
<narg> basbryan: no
<joelbryan> basbryan: nautilus in not running default on a root account.
<basbryan> hymn: amen!
<max909> why do you want to run nautilus from a root account?
<eubenesa> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> somebody said firefox 1.5 was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28Firefox%29
<bimberi> basbryan: got enough answers now? :P
<joelbryan> basbryan: nautilus is running as a normal user.
<basbryan> i don't
<max909> you can just use gksudo nautilus
<basbryan> i did  :-)
<max909> for root access
<kidem> hey whats up with sshd??? whats the shel dameon
<pestilence> kidem, what do you mean what's up with it
<wastrel> kidem:  ?
<pestilence> kidem, it runs when you log in remotely through ssh
<HymnToLife> kidem> a very useful tool when running a monitoless server
<HymnToLife> allows you to run a shell on a remote computer
<joelbryan> yeah? why do you want to run nautilus using root?
<HymnToLife> !ssh
<ubotu> [ssh]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<kidem> i tried...to ssh to it refused
<kidem> is there a FW setup?
<HymnToLife> kidem> do you have openssh-serer installed on the computer you want to connect to ?
<HymnToLife> server*
<basbryan> joel:i don't but someone commented that nautilus was unsecure i wanted to know why, and if that was the defaulti
<kidem> thats what im asking about ubuntu
<kidem> does it have it
<basbryan> joel: i heard a resounding NO
<shiv_> tonyyarusso: Do u know how do I install Mozilla?
<HymnToLife> kidem> of course it does
<bennyp> Heya! I've got a machine i installed Hoary on last summer and havent touched since. It has an ATI MACH64 card in it,but only gets 640x4802 even though xorg.confg spegifies 1024x768. any one familiar? also, how do I upgradeit to breezy without the cd?
<HymnToLife> but not by default
<birdfish> Sorry to keep bothering everyone :/
<wastrel> ssh isn't installed by default.
<kidem> grrrrr
<HymnToLife> you have to install it (it's on the CD afair)
<resista> LjL, !!!!!!!!!!!! it worked! I cant thank you enough. Now i can go to sleep... Thanks! Really! THanks!
<adapt> anyone have any idea why `mogrify` (from imagemagick) would run SOOO much slower on my G4 1.67GHz than it runs on an old x86 box? is it just the g4 processor?
<birdfish> But does anyone have any experience with muh?
<bimberi> kidem: openssh-server is not installed by default - 'sudo aptitude install ssh'
<sagarp> how can i send apps to another display, without starting X on that display? for example i want to start only xterm in another display
<wastrel> aptitude eh
<max909> adapt, probably
<narg> bennyp: you might just want to wait a month and then go strait to dapper.
<max909> or the video card drivers
<LjL> resista: =) don't install debian packages next time! ;) gonatt
<adapt> max909: k thanks
<bimberi> wastrel: handy for uninstalls :)
<bennyp> narg: yeah I know, but We're having an install fest right now
<narg> bennyp: ah. nod
<bennyp> the machine is at my friend's place, and so am i ;)
<resista> Ljl: i wont.. vafan kan du svenska?
<LjL> resista: bara lite
<resista> vafan
<resista> LjL, det sger du nu!
<narg> bennyp: well, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, and then change the hoary's to breezy. apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<wastrel> sagarp:  most x apps support a -display  flag
<bimberi> ubotu tell bennyp about resolution
<bimberi> ubotu tell bennyp about breezy
<tonyyarusso> shiv_: Mozilla what?  The browser?  If so, why not Firefox?
<Phoul> Hello
<Phoul> Im wondering how to get mp3 support
<resista> LjL, Jaja tack i alla fall...
<LjL> resista: jpp :) men jag kan inte vrkligen diskutera p svenska, really... it was barely enough to understand your error messages on the pastebin
<schnable> hello all
<resista> LjL, why dont i believe you=
<bennyp> Thanks, bimberi! you rule!
<resista> ?
<sagarp> wastrel but there isnt anything there...i want to start the app on a different dispaly without starting a window manager or anything
<shiv_> tonyyarusso: because firefox is crashing on all flash websites and I have tried all how tos and wiki to fix it
<schnable> can i follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyUpgradeNotes to upgrade Debian Etch to Warty?
<bimberi> bennyp: np :)
<tonyyarusso> shiv_: Ah.
<wastrel> sagarp:  you start an app in this display, and tell it to open in the other one.
<LjL> resista: i don't know :o) the swedish i know mostly comes from swedish punk songs - not sure it's quite good for computing terms =)
<Phoul> Anyone?
<Phoul> Wrong button
<tonyyarusso> shiv_: Looks like 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-browser'.
<wastrel> !tell Phoul about mp3
<corvax> you made a symbolic link to flash prolly
<resista> LjL, really?  How does an italian get a hold of swedish punk?
<corvax> and did it wrong
<resista> and why?
<LjL> resista: because i like it :)
<resista> LjL, me to!
<HymnToLife> me three :D
<h36sa> hi.. I'm not sure how to autoload a module on boot. could someone give me a hint? :)
<LjL> heh
<pestilence> O RLY?
<wastrel> h36sa:  you can add it to /etc/modules
<h36sa> just want to autoload p4-clockmod
<h36sa> thanks
<shiv_> tonyyarusso: I am trying that opera just works fine with flash sites on mine but the fonts are screwed up in opera and the double click close tab is not available either
<resista> LjL, thanks a bunch! And gonatt!
<corvax> try dillo lol
<LjL> resista: natti!
<pestilence> shiv_, doesn't middle click close tab?
<shiv_> I don't have mid click I have adell 700m lapttop
<JoshRA> Hey. I am trying to install drivers from nivada bvut it says my gcc is not the same GCC as the GCC that made the kernal
<JoshRA> o.o
<pestilence> shiv_, well, clicking them both at the same time should work too
<tonyyarusso> shiv_: You can make joint left-right click act as middle-click.
<IdleOne> JoshRA> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<enthused> hi, does anyone have any recommendations about how to listen to music over a network? i would like to listen to music on my laptop that comes from my desktop (both linux), but without having to manually copy the mp3s every time i want to listen to something
<blocky> enthused: vlc?
<pestilence> enthused, nfs?
<basbryan> enthused: samba?
<corvax> VLC
<HymnToLife> I go for nfs
<pestilence> nooooo
<mike-e_> enthused : mpd and icecast
<pestilence> nfs :-D
<wastrel> enthused:  slimserrer
<wastrel> slimserver, even
<shiv_> how do I install personal security manager for mozilla??
<pestilence> wayyy easier
<JoshRA> Anyone here use mythtv?
<enthused> hmm, so let me tally the votes, one sec =D
<jetscreamer> JoshRA: you'll find that will be true unless you either build your own kernel, or just tell gcc to use 3.3 or whatever it was instead of 4.0
<corvax> i use vlc to sream music
<enthused> hmm i think i will give nfs a try
<enthused> thanks
<randabis> enthused, I'd just use a nfs share
<randabis> do you know what nfs is?
<FlannelKing> shiv_: is it a Mozilla plugin? or what?
<pestilence> enthused, just add whatever dir on your remote machine to /etc/export
<Tom_Kidd> How can I get my LAN address?
<JoshRA> jetscreamer: well... It can not build the kernal module :/
<jetscreamer> JoshRA: 'easiest' way is build your own kernel, then you won't have to tell it where the kernel-headers are... but either way is easy
<enthused> randabis: yes
<shiv_> I think so it wont load website gmail without it
<LjL> Tom_Kidd: ifconfig
<pestilence> enthused, then on the local machine, create a directory and sudo mount remotemachine:/rdir localdir
<HymnToLife> Tom_Kidd> ifconfig
<enthused> randabis: i was just seeing if there was an easier way
<Tom_Kidd> ty
<JoshRA> jetscreamer: i have never built a linux kernal
<randabis> enthused, what's difficult about nfs?
<HymnToLife> dammit, I got pwnn3d
<shiv_> got it in the repo
<randabis> hell, it's easier to setup than samba is
<enthused> randabis: never used it before
<resista> LjL, Posso parlare certo italiano anche, realmente.  No, non realmente, ma io spera bene gli impianti del mezzo di traduzione del Google!
<pestilence> enthused, oh, you might have to restart the nfs server :)
<enthused> randabis: and i have to write a paper =X
<HymnToLife> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jetscreamer> JoshRA: right, so you need to either configure gcc to point at the same version, or build your own. JoshRA , building a kernel is easy, compiling gnome is hard
<jetscreamer> well at least at first
<enthused> randabis: so i was seeing what was fastest
<randabis> enthused, the wiki has a good guide on setting it up rather quickly
<JoshRA> hehe. I have built kernals before never a linux kernal
<jetscreamer> JoshRA: and if you point gcc you'll still need the kernel-headers, aka linux-headers
<enthused> randabis: thanks, i'll give it a look
<Tom_Kidd> Ugh
<corvax> enthused the EASIEST way i= vlc
<Tom_Kidd> Anyone got a TSonic.610?
<JoshRA> Which i allready have jetscreamer
<JoshRA> already*
<corvax> thats a matter of opinion tho
<eubenesa> corvax, i just completely messed up
<enthused> corvax: what would using vlc involve?
<eubenesa> corvax, i cant open firefox at all
<eubenesa> lol
* basbryan says samba is best in a homogeneous network
<eubenesa> im gonna have to reinstall it with breezy cd
<Tom_Kidd> I just got Vonage, this router they gave me is a PoS..
<Tom_Kidd> "The price is $80" - Right..
<corvax> run vlc  client on the other machine
<corvax> then
* basbryan never learned to use xfs in windoze
* basbryan nor nfs
<jetscreamer> JoshRA: ok there's a symlink called gcc, the hack way is to make it point at the version you want gcc to use... gcc-3.4 or whatever. (gcc the symlink just points at different versions)  the right way is to set an environment variable to tell gcc what to use. /me doesn't know how.
<corvax> or you can browse to the ip froma  browser if thats what you want
* basbryan ducks
<corvax> to hear the feed
<randabis> basbryan, perhaps, but both machines are linux in his case
<corvax> apt get install it
<pestilence> jetscreamer, export CC=gcc-3.4 ?
<i3dmaster> got erros during the upgrade today. "Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix> Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/sbin/gconf-schemas", line 8, in ? import sys,os,os.path,shutil,tempfile ImportError: No module named tempfile
<bosco> hey how do i open a program inside of wine
<bosco> using terminal
<enthused> thanks all
* basbryan recounted the votes
<pestilence> bosco, wine (programname)
<bosco> MSN messanger
<pestilence> bosco, well, you probably first have to know where it was installed
<corvax> apt-get install vls  for the server
<pestilence> bosco, on my machine, wine installed things in ~/c/Program\ Files/
<bosco> pestilence,  then how do i do that
<bosco> thank you
<polpak> basbryan, I don't think you ment homoogeneous
<i3dmaster> anyone also has the problem or does anyone know how to fix?
* basbryan moo
<pestilence> i3dmaster, did you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, pretty much. all I use is apt
<Spec[1] > i'm having a problem with ntfsresize --info stop-working at 63.69% ... :-/
<pestilence> i3dmaster, is this dapper?
<polpak> basbryan, homogeneous implies it's all the same. Which if it were all windows I guess would make sense to use a windows network. If it was all linux though it'd make more sense to use something like nfs. Only in the case where there are some windows and some linux systems would you want samba
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, ya
<pestilence> i3dmaster, so if i were you, i'd try again.
<pestilence> i3dmaster, dapper is not released, so it changes all the time.
<basbryan> heterogeneous then?
<pestilence> i3dmaster, in my experience, things can go from ok -> broken as hell -> ok in a matter of hours
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, tried apt-get -f install, no help. now I can't install, remove. pretty much can't do anything
<basbryan> lol
<polpak> basbryan, indeed
<biloyp> I am running NmapFE but lots of options are disabled cuz i am not root. How do I configure it so I can use all the options?
<polpak> biloyp, run it as root?
<pestilence> i3dmaster, what package is broken?
<binarydigit> run it was root
<binarydigit> *As
<biloyp> polpah..yes
<pestilence> i3dmaster, you might try downloading the deb and installing it manually with dpkg -i
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, I've been living in dapper for quite a while. I know what are you saying... use to get all kinds of problem solved... but this one seems difficult to me
<Phoul> <3 ubotu :P
<joelbryan> can someone tell me what does /desktop/gnome/background/picture_opacity in gconf can do?, I can't see any changes in my desktop.
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, pkgs are all in cache dir now. dpkg got the same error.
<qpalzm> does anyone know any good p2p clients for linux? other than limewire or *mule?
<pestilence> i3dmaster, well, if it was broken the first time you tried to install it, it makes sense that it would be broken on subsequent attempts
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, starting from capplets-data and every of them has File "/usr/sbin/gconf-schemas", line 8, in ? import sys,os,os.path,shutil,tempfile ImportError: No module named tempfile
<pestilence> i3dmaster, what i am saying is, maybe the package has been updated, so it might make sense to reinstall over the network
<polpak> qpalzm, bit torrent?
<joelbryan> qpalzm: nicotine, valkyre
<qpalzm> thanks :D
<pestilence> i3dmaster, for instance, you could do apt-get clean
<LjL> joelbryan: you mean valknut? =)
<bosco> how do i get webacam supprot in gaim
<SoulPropagatio1> wait for gaim 2.0 to come out
<pestilence> i3dmaster, then apt-get update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<powerj> I have wireless working on my laptop, but every reboot I have to disable eth0 (my ethernet) and enable ath0 which is my wireless device, is there a way to make ath0 enabled by default and eth0 disabled by default?
<pestilence> powerj, yes, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bosco> SoulPropagatio1,  it has hasnt it
<powerj> pestilence, thanks
<joelbryan> lLjL: yeah, I think I mess up with the book I'm reading by paulo coelho
<bennyp> Could one please send me the link to install breezy over the network (I have no blank cd's, only cd images and a laptop)
<SoulPropagatio1> no, it's in beta
<pestilence> powerj, change auto eth0 to auto ath0
<powerj> Excellent, thanks again
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, same thing. I've tried that. all the pkgs have been installed just left over the configure part, which is having problems
<sailor> my Applications Menu Editor won't launch--it opens the "launching" icon on the taskbar, but then nothing comes up... anyone have an idea why that might be?
<shiv_> how can I install themes and extensions in mozilla-browser just like firefox?
<pestilence> i3dmaster, but shouldn't  a dpkg -i install of the package re-do the configuration?
<pestilence> i3dmaster, that is, if you get a non-broken version of the package
<SoulPropagation> how do i change the desktop background in Openbox?
<polpak> shiv_, I'm pretty sure you cannot. That's why firefox is better
<SoulPropagation> (i'm running gnome-panel on top of it)
<schnable> so does anyone have any ideas on upgrading Debain Testing/Etch to Ubuntu?  The wiki talks about testing/woody but doesn't mention Etch.
<pestilence> schnable, i think you are in for a nightmare, just reinstall with ubuntu
<intelikey> pestilence purge it first
<pestilence> intelikey, it's not me, it's i3dmaster
<schnable> pestilence: ok, makes sense
<shiv_> If i could resolve the flash issue I would have kept the firefox. Ijust crashes with any flash site
<schnable> i was trying to avoid it, but maybe its not worth it
<polpak> shiv_, really?
<ubuntu29> wich firefox?
<schnable> i just dont feel like configuring mysql/apache/etc again
<polpak> shiv_, I've never had any trouble
<ubuntu29> i use 1.0.7 with few issues
<polpak> ubuntu29, agreed
<intelikey> yes well schnable purge the package first then install the unbroken
<ubuntu29> still bad java under ff
<bosco> so how do i get gaim 2.0 and if so does it support webcam
<shiv_> tonyyarusso: because firefox is crashing on all flash websites and I have tried all how tos and wiki to fix it
<ubuntu29> not sure whats wrong
<pestilence> schnable, ubuntu install is quite easy.  just backup your /etc and /var
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, ya the configure part fails every time
<pestilence> schnable, then you don't have to reconfigure everything :)
<ubuntu29> 1.5  i won't touch on other os's or this one
<schnable> pestilence: brilliant :)
<schnable> intelikey: what do you mean install the unbroken?
<pestilence> schnable, really, backups should be common sense to you :-D
<sailor> anyone?
<pestilence> intelikey, you are confused.
<pestilence> schnable, he is talking to the wrong people
<schnable> yea im taring up /var right now, i just didnt make the leap to simply untar it into a fresh ubuntu install
<pestilence> i3dmaster, intelikey is suggesting you run apt-get remove --purge on the broken packages
<schnable> :)
<polpak> sailor, have you recently changed your hostname?
<schnable> pestilence: thanks
<SoulPropagation> schnable: dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' > ~/packages.list && sudo cp /home /dev/sd??/temp -R && sudo cp /var /dev/sd??/temp && sudo cp /etc /dev/sd??/temp && rm -rf /
<ubuntu29> any one have issues with thye gnome clock panel?
<ubuntu29> mine hold sthe time then loses it show the incorrect time
<pestilence> schnable, no problem
<intelikey> schnable just got here but was building on the "<pestilence> i3dmaster, but shouldn't  a dpkg -i install of the package re-do the configuration?"   <-- not unless you purge the old install....
* pestilence is confused :)
<sailor> polpak, not that i remember--though I may have since I last used the menu editor
<polpak> sailor, oh wait. The menu editor
<polpak> sailor, blech. that thing is quite prone to buggyness
<sailor> polpak, yeah... it won't start, it tries to, then fails silently
<sailor> polpak, any other way to edit the menu?
<polpak> sailor, you can either try to fix the XML file yourself
<EricNeon> hi all
<polpak> sailor, or delete it and start over
<sailor> polpak, where do I find that?
<schnable> SoulPropagation: what does that do
<SoulPropagation> schnable: you're trying to hot-swap distros and you can't even read my pseudobash? ;)
<polpak> sailer one sec
<pestilence> ubuntu29, is it just your hardware clock drifting?
<pestilence> ubuntu29, what does "date" tell you
<ubuntu29> yes
<ubuntu29> huh?
<shiv_> where can I check for differences between breezy and dapper so far? Any screenshots?
<pestilence> ubuntu29, on the command line, type date
<kidem> arfffffff ---- Hey why when i go to run sshd i get re-exec error
<ubuntu29> ok hold on
<pestilence> ubuntu29, is it the same?  if so, set up ntpclient
<pestilence> ubuntu29, if not, i dunno :)
<polpak> shiv_, not a huge difference in look, apart from the icons. But a lot of the apps have much more functionality.. And there's XGL to look forward to
<ubuntu29> yup
<ubuntu29> same scre wup
<pestilence> kidem, could you explain further?  how are you running sshd?
<pestilence> ubuntu29, set up ntpclient
<ubuntu29> iddi its the batt
<ubuntu29> did*
<schnable> SoulPropagation: i think i get it, after that executes you reinstall all the packages in the list?
<pestilence> ubuntu29, or, ntpdate
<SoulPropagation> no
<intelikey> pestilence isn't ntp a default setup on ubuntu ?
<mavric2001> i have a 300 gig hard drive divided into three partitions, however ubuntu only sees two, formated in fat32, anyone have any ideas on this?
<Tom_Kidd> How can I make hdparm run on boot?
<pestilence> intelikey, probably, but i think it only runs on boot.
<schnable> SoulPropagation: explain
<ubuntu29> its that battery
<LordMelkor> i need some help compiling wine on ubuntu
<LordMelkor> version 9.9 breaks some apps that i want to use
<bennyp> Is there a way to install Breezy without the CD? I've got the cd image, but noblanks
<SoulPropagation> it backs up /home, /var, /etc to a spare disk, then it lists all the installed packages, extracts just the package name from each row of the list, then copies that to the spare, then wipes the hard drive
<pestilence> ubuntu29, ok, well there is this program called "ntp" that will automatically re-set your clock every so often.  look into it
<LordMelkor> so im trying to downgrade to 9.8 source
<mavric2001> i have a 300 gig hard drive divided into three partitions, however ubuntu only sees two, formated in fat32, anyone have any ideas on this?
<ubuntu29> no its the battery
<bosco> how do extract a tar file
<schnable> SoulPropagation: yes i got that, i was asking why the package list
<pestilence> ubuntu29, explain
<SoulPropagation> so you can just do an apt-get install $(cat PACKAGE_LIST)
<SoulPropagation> and all your apps come back
<mavric2001> i have a 300 gig hard drive divided into three partitions, however ubuntu only sees two, formated in fat32, anyone have any ideas on this?
<schnable> nice
<pestilence> bennyp, well, you have to have some way to boot into the installer, i would think
<SoulPropagation> yep. innovation > experience
<schnable> SoulPropagation: the wiki implies i need to do some things regarding adding users to groups, sudo, etc
<pestilence> bennyp, once you get there, i'm sure you can get it to install over the network/from a mounted image
<bennyp> pestilence: well, the cd image is on a mac, so is there a way to boot from a network image?
<mavric2001> are my posts visible in here?
<pestilence> bennyp, good question.
<pestilence> mavric2001, yes.
<Misnix> mavric2001 we we heard heard you you the the first.....
<mavric2001> pestilence , thank you
<sailor> polpak, anything?
<pestilence> mavric2001, what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda tell you
<intelikey>  you can manually call ntp anytime with "ntpdate pool.ntp.org && hwclock --systohc " as root, that not only sets the system clock but the second step sets the CMOS clock as well.
<SoulPropagation> yeah you'll have to run YOUR_EDITOR /etc/sudoers and stuff like that
<mavric2001> external drive with three fat 32 partitions, only see two of the partitions in ubuntu
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, no.  you use visudo
<ubuntu29> get over it clcok dude!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu29> its the battery
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: no, YOU use visudo. ;)
<pestilence> ubuntu29, one step closer to my ignore list.  what does "its the battery" mean?
<polpak> sailor, yeah
<schnable> SoulPropagation: is the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes sufficient?
<polpak> sailor,  it's ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<sailor> polpak, thanks, lemme check that out
<ubuntu29> do know the insides of the pc tower?
<ubuntu29> learn them
<intelikey> ubuntu29 who is "clcok dude" ?
<Tom_Kidd> Does Dapper have updated repositories?
<ubuntu29> you
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, well, visudo is the proper way to do it.  you really shouldn't use YOUR_EDITOR :-D
<polpak> sailor, you can delete it, and it'll change your menus back to the system defaults and you should be able to use the editor again
<ubuntu29> i just figured it out
<pestilence> ubuntu29, intimately
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: i'm an IDE man; pico is faster for me
<polpak> sailor, I've found that sometimes entries will get messed up in the XML and then the editor won't load
<intelikey> your cmos battery dead ubuntu29
<bosco_> i need a messenger that is ubuntu compadable that has webcam can anyone help me out
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, it may be faster, but it's not safe.
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, man visudo
<sailor> polpak, i don't have that file... or the menus dir
<SoulPropagation> 20 seconds later: "what do you mean klined?"
<ubuntu29> maybe not
<bosco_> i need a messenger that is ubuntu compadable that has webcam can anyone help me out
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, but i guarantee you i could do it faster in vi than in pico/nano :-D
<Tom_Kidd> Does dapper repositories have updated software? ;|
<ubuntu29> i just got it too work thanks
<ubuntu29> but make sense next time
<polpak> sailor, in your home directory you don't have a .config directory?
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: are you factoring in the time it takes to get fast at vi?
<polpak> Tom_Kidd, yes
<ubuntu29> will ubuntu ever work on a mac mini?
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, haha no.
<bosco_> i need a messenger that is ubuntu compadable that has webcam can anyone help me out
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: yeah, i do all my coding in IDEs like i said
<Tom_Kidd> Orly, is Dapper stable enough to use?
<HymnToLife> bosco_ > Kopete
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, which one is a good one
<Tom_Kidd> 'Course it is
<polpak> Tom_Kidd, sometimes yes, sometimes no
<sailor> polpak, i have the .config, but there's only a smeg dir inside it
* HymnToLife is going to bed - good night people :)
<polpak> Tom_Kidd, it's still development
<Tom_Kidd> Are there major bugs with it?
<polpak> sailor, hrm, well smeg is the menu editor
<bosco_> HymnToLife,  so then  how do iextract the tar file
<pestilence> !tar
<polpak> sailor, but mine saves to the menu directory
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: i code on my windows machine; i code a lot at school and they're on win2ks
<HymnToLife> bosco > you don't
<Tom_Kidd> Well, I just don't want to use it if it's got a huge flaw that enables my harddrive to spontaniously combust
<SoulPropagation> PHP Designer is nice on windows
<pestilence> !tell bosco_ about tar
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install kopete
<polpak> sailor, dunno why yours would be different
<edward0> !tar
<sailor> polpak, there's nothing in the smeg dir either
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, bahhhhhh
<Tom_Kidd> sudo apt-get remove kopete|sudo apt-get install gaim
<NCLife> i have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed, i only use gnome with all the gnome and kde programms. But i cant run any kde program in gnome now, that began after i had to delete the .ICEauthority file to be able to login on gnome at startup
<Tom_Kidd> That's what HymnToLife meant.
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: ya old coot ;)
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, you have an OS designed for code development, and you use WINDOWS???
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, ahahahahahaha
<HymnToLife> Tom_Kidd> webcam with gaim ?
<Tom_Kidd> Nah :\
<Tom_Kidd> Didn't know you were talking about webcams; the final version of Gaim 2.0.0 will have them although.
<intelikey> ubuntu29 one other thing.   the cmos battery  is not in use while the system is running.   and on many earlier mother boards it actually charged the battery while the system ran, although not enough charge to call it charging the battery.....  just a thought.
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: tell that to the guys at my school district that scrapped my linux migration program ;)
<HymnToLife> Tom_Kidd> really ?
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, carry your live cd with you
<HymnToLife> I though I read on their website they gave up on webcam for now
<NCLife> now, for every once in a while i have to delete the .ICEauthority file at startup to be able to login on gnome
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: pain in the ass to keep booting into it
<HymnToLife> ant it would be in gaim 2.1 only
<Tom_Kidd> Maybe, haven't looked for a while.
<NCLife> mainly after i have rebooted to windows or tried to login to kubuntu
<i3dmaster> pestilence, I got the problem solved. Its weird that the tempfile.py module from python2.4-minimal pkg somehow got removed, so the pkg is actually broken and this file is needed everything gconf-schemes calls... I force removed python2.4-minimal and reinstall it and then problem solved.
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, here's a solution.  keep your home directory on a usb key, and carry the live cd
<intelikey> NCLife every time you run sudo nautilus perhaps ?
<HymnToLife> I wish they'd hurry op
<Tom_Kidd> Your right, the next one after 2.0.0 should have it.
<sailor> can anyone else help me
<bosco_> HymnToLife, it wont extract becuase i am using ubuntu
<sailor> ?
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, your home machine = anybody's machine! :-D
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: basically what i do.
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: 5 minute boot times are a bitch
<pestilence> i3dmaster, cool
<HymnToLife> bosco_ > yet it will
<NCLife> intelikey, mmh.. dont know really
<edward0> bosco_ tar xzvf <file.tar.gz>
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, i agree.  i keep my laptop in memory suspend when not in use :)
<intelikey> NCLife that is known to cause that problem.
<HymnToLife> it will just install a few more libraries, that's all - please use sudo apt-get install kopete
<NCLife> intelikey, may i pm you whats the error i get when i try to run k3b?
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: i keep both my computers perpetually on
<schnable> crap i should have cleared my apt cache before backing up var
<bosco_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<bosco_> tar: Child returned status 1
<bosco_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, its a very strange thing though...
<SoulPropagation> my longest downtimes are when i'm wrangling hardware or the power shoots
<bosco_> it is bz2
<Misnix>  5 minute boot times are not all that bad on apentium 166
<intelikey> NCLife just use pastebin.
<i3dmaster> pestilenc, thanks for help
<NCLife> alright
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, do you run things on them 24/7?
<SoulPropagation> Misnix: these are p4-2.8's
<Misnix> lol
<HymnToLife> damit bosco_ ! third time : use sudo apt-get install kopete
<pestilence> SoulPropagation, if not, you should give memory suspend a shot...saves a lot of power
<SoulPropagation> pestilence: i'm an impatient bastard
<tealia> i'm trying to install ubuntu and X won't start, it's a new system with a biostar TForce6100 motherboard. has anyone heard of any problems like this recently?
<pestilence> tealia, what video card
<NCLife> intelikey, here it is http://pastebin.com/590208
<intelikey> k
<pestilence> tealia, lspci will tell you
<tealia> onboard video
<HymnToLife> and now I'm actuelly going to bed - good night again :)
<jon_> HymnToLife, See ya
<NCLife> intelikey, the only way i can run k3b is with sudo k3b, but it displays a lot of errors
<XiCillin> setting up remote desktop in gnome, only lets localhost connect is there a way to change this
<XiCillin> ?
<tealia> i tried lspci ... hard for me to understand what I see
<NCLife> intelikey, and its the same for every kde program i want to run
<pestilence> tealia, look for a line that contains the word "video"
<Installer36> Nite Hymn
<pestilence> tealia, maybe lspci |grep -i "video"
<intelikey> NCLife try   'sudo rm -rf /home/sinclair/.kde/socket-201 '
<pestilence> i mean
<intelikey> then retry your app.
<edward0> bosco_ tar xjvf <file.tar.bz2>
<pestilence> tealia, lspci |grep -i vga
<Installer36> Tealife possibly lsat line of lscpi
<NCLife> okayz
<intelikey> NCLife or even  'sudo rm -rf /home/sinclair/.kde/socket* '  would be better
<paxmaster> i am having trouble with apt-get   xfce4-themes: Depends: xfce4-panel (>= 4.0.0+rc3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<tealia> ok, thanks.... i'll go see what i can learn and will be back in a little bit
<paxmaster> but i have xfce4-panel
<pestilence> what version
<paxmaster> how would i override it
<pestilence> paxmaster, try apt-get update && apt-get install xfce4-panel
<Phoul> Whats the seavas website?
<bimberi> !tell phoul about seveas
<javiolo> any firestarter user? where do firstarter keep their logs ?
<schnable> wow i dont think i ever did apt-get clean before, thats where all my harddrive space has been disappearing to
<pestilence> javiolo, probably /var/log/syslog
<paxmaster> I have xfce4-panel
<fev> i have a problem with modprobe ndiswrapper
<paxmaster> Version 4.2.2
<pestilence> paxmaster, strange.
<fev> the error that comes up is "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<pestilence> fev, run with sudo
<fev> anyone know how to fix this?
<fev> ah, i did
<gimmulf> Hi, i have a movie in .img format, how do i play it?
<intelikey> vlc ?
<pestilence> gimmulf, did you try mplayer?
<NCLife> intelikey, i did the first one you gave me and everything is back to normality, thanks
<fev> ah sry
<fev> thats not what the error was
<pestilence> unresolved symbols?
<fev> it was
<fev> "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.11-1.1369_FC4/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<javiolo> pestilence thanks is good to empty syslog file ?
<NCLife> intelikey, if i happen to have to delete .ICEauthority again and start to have that sort of problems again, should i retype that comman?
<pestilence> fev, you are running a fedora kernel?
<gimmulf> How do i click on dvd menus i mplayer?
<pestilence> javiolo, you have to look at it as root
<gimmulf> or how do i make selections
<fev> im running ubuntu 5.10
<pestilence> fev, yes, but you are trying to insmod a FC4 module :-P
<intelikey> np NCLife   and sure the error was saying you didn't own the socket.   avoid using sudo on gui aps.  but try to remember to use  gksudo <gui_app>
<pestilence> fev, i would say you built the modules against the fedora kernel, try rebuilding
<fev> uhh...idk, i'm a noob, so far all i did was apt-get the ndiswrapper
<Misterslurpey> hello
<fev> and follow the instructions to get my belkin driver working
<pestilence> gimmulf, i dunno, i use xine for dvd's, it's much easier :)
<Misterslurpey> how do i install .sh files
<fev> do i need to install the sources?
<Tom_Kidd> sh path/to/.sh
<Misterslurpey> it keeps saying invalid director
<javiolo> pestilence but when I open firestarter I see much more logs than seeing syslog
<pestilence> javiolo, well, it almost certainly keeps it's logs in /var/log.  so poke around in there
<Phoul> could anyone help me out with the APT trusted keys database?
<pestilence> javiolo, perhaps /var/log/firestarter
<Phoul> will this add a key?
<Phoul> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<Phoul> gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<NCLife> intelikey, ok.. gksudo <gui_app> would be for example gksudo <k3b>? is that how i should call k3b from a termial?
<schnable> fev: what instructions are you looking at
<ignacio_> hi i want to run flash on amd64
<pestilence> NCLife, why are you running k3b with sudo?
<ignacio_> any idea ?
<fev> the one for ndiswrapper
<fev> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<intelikey> NCLife without the <>   i use them to signify that the text inclosed is to be substituted.
<pestilence> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<pestilence> use those
<intelikey> NCLife    gksudo k3b
<NCLife> pestilence, it was the only way to run it on gnome.. but now my problem was cleared
<intelikey> NCLife    gksudo nautilus
<NCLife> intelikey, ok thanks a lot :)
<intelikey> NCLife    gksudo gedit
<intelikey> k good coding.
<pestilence> NCLife, well, you have other problems then, you shouldn't run k3b under sudo.
<pestilence> fev, did you install a binary package from that site?
<NCLife> intelikey, and um, couldnt i just type k3b on a terminal?
<pestilence> fev, i have a feeling you installed a redhat package :-/
<NCLife> why the gksudo?
<pestilence> NCLife, you can
<pestilence> NCLife, i mean, you should.  no gksudo, no.
<fev> pestilence havn't installed a binary packet
<NCLife> oh, ok.. so no sudo if possible
<intelikey> NCLife gksudo is the gui version of sudo   only use it for things that need root access.
<bosco> webcam will not work with kodet or how do you get it working
<NCLife> intelikey, now is everything clear! thanks
<bosco> webcam will not work with kodet or how do you get it working
<pestilence> bosco, the only way i have gotten my webcam to work is through non-im apps.  for instance, motion
<XiCillin> which is better Amule or Frostwire?
<fev> ndiswrapper came w/ the ubuntu cd, so i don't think it'd be a redhat package
<intelikey> that's what i'm here for NCLife.
<bosco> pestilence, so how do i do that
<NCLife> :)
<Misterslurpey> wine wont let me exec ventrilo.ece
<Misterslurpey> wine wont let me exec ventrilo.exe*
<pestilence> bosco, how about "aptitude install motion"
<jon_> XiCillin, I've found the easiest for someone who wants something to just "work" is Frostwire ;)
<Misterslurpey> does anyone know how to get get the free cedega?
<pestilence> bosco, motion comes with a http server, so you can have your friends just load up a webpage
<jon_> Misterslurpey, Google "Installing Cedega through CVS"
<bosco> pestilence,  thank you
<bosco> pestilence, it is selfexpanatory
<intelikey> cedega free ?
<pestilence> bosco, well, that depends on your definition.  they have pretty good documentation on their wiki, so check it out
<pestilence> bosco, probably motion.sf.net
<fev> the instructions on the other site are the same, i got ndiswrapper to install properly, but when i try to load my drivers and use modprobe ndiswrapper, dmesg, brings up that error
<philippe_> salut
<philippe_> je suis un nouveau sur linux et jai choisi unbuntu
<fev> and i have no clue why that says FC4...
<jon_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tealia> pestilense... i didn't get anything using the command you gave me.  using just lspci i found this:   0000:00:05.0 vga conpatible controller: nvidia corporation: unlknown device 0242
<philippe_> j'adore ce os
<philippe_> sauf que j'ai un probleme
<Tom_Kidd> Routers pee me off.
<jon_> !tell philipee_ about fr
<pestilence> fev, i don't think the instructions are the same
<philippe_> je suis pas fouttu d'insatller des driver pour installer cedega
<fev> well to load the drivers they are
<pestilence> fev, if you didn't have to install a binary package, you installed the source version.  which is NOT what the ubuntu site has you do
<fev> not the installation
<pestilence> fev, yes, but that doesn't change the fact that the installed drivers are broken, you need to fix that
<fev> aright, i'll try what the site says
<philippe_> oups sorry
<philippe_> its english here
<pestilence> philippe_, #ubuntu-fr
<philippe_> i speak english
<philippe_> i got a probleme
<jon_> philippe_ Ok.
<pestilence> d'accord :)
<philippe_> im try to install some drivers for cedega
<Langly> for french help try #surrender
<philippe_> but in not able to open dep files
<pestilence> Langly, not welcome.
<jon_> Langly, Offtopic channel is for off color jokes.
<Langly> sorry
<fev> kay thanks
<Misterslurpey> can some one help me with wine?
<schnable> Langly: but still funny
<pestilence> !ask
<cafuego> for US help, try #moron
<pestilence> cafuego, also not welcome
<Misterslurpey> what server is #moron on?
<Langly> 127.0.0.1
<cafuego> dalnet
<Misterslurpey> sure
<jon_> Misterslurpey, What about Wine?
<Misterslurpey> i installed it correctly
<Misterslurpey> but it wont run ventrilo.exe or xfire, xfire installation says missing dll
<derekS> is there a reason the del.icio.us extension isn't included with epiphany-extensions?
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, what is the missing dll
<jon_> Misterslurpey, Then find that dll and slap it in there ;)
<Misterslurpey> ok
<Tom_Kidd> Are there any repositories where I can find amaroK 1.4 beta2?
<Misterslurpey> lemme look
<philippe_> can you help a newbie on linux
<jon_> Misterslurpey, Everything with wine requires paperclips (metaphor)  In English, google "getting ventrillo to work with wine"
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, you might look into installing sidenet, it makes wine pretty useable
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, you have install it from their website.
<pestilence> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<Misterslurpey> the missing dll is msvcrt.dll
<philippe_> why do i have a lock on my bep
<intelikey> philippe_ what is the package name ?
<tealia> Pestilence, would you message me when you aren't so busy... thanks
<philippe_> fglrx-4-3-0_8.22.5-2_i386.deb
<Misterslurpey> sidenet?
<philippe_> im trying to install 2 drivers for cedega
<Tom_Kidd> Are there any repositories where I can find amaroK 1.4 beta 2?
<pestilence> tealia, whats up
<tealia> here's what i found
<tealia> pestilense... i didn't get anything using the command you gave me.  using just lspci i found this:   0000:00:05.0 vga compatible controller: nvidia corporation: unlknown device 0242
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, sidenet helps you to configure wine, get all the requisite dlls and such
<Delvien> Can ANYONE help me with a Quake 4 issue http://pastebin.com/590236
<jon_> Tom_Kidd, Try google?  deb repos with amaroK 1.4 beta 2
<intelikey> philippe_ is that from the cedga site ?
<pestilence> tealia, ok, so it looks like you need to install the nvidia drivers.
<philippe_> no ATI
<intelikey> k
<Misterslurpey> excuse me how do i install this
<somozajorg> hello
<Misterslurpey> i have no clue
<Tom_Kidd> jon_: I've looked, I usually just find klik downloads.
<Misterslurpey> i never learned how to install this stuff
<pestilence> !tell tealia about nvidia
<Misterslurpey> ppl just told me what to do
<jon_> Tom_Kidd, Mmm, well this channel doesn't seem to be very populated at the moment, so if you get no responce, generally means no one knows :)
<intelikey> philippe_ see if that link that ubotu sent you, helps any.
<somozajorg> hablan espaol alguno aqui
<jon_> Tom_Kidd, Honestly, your best bet is probably googlethough.
<Misterslurpey> And where do you find the folder where wine is installed?
<kidem> Hey i had left did someone answer the sshd - re-exec error thing???
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !se
<ubotu> se is, like, totally, Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<Tom_Kidd> I've googled through around 10 pages of 3 searches
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oops
<PuMpErNiCkLe> typo :/
<jon_> hahaa
<Tom_Kidd> I'm an audiophile.. I'll just try to grab the source or something and compile it.
<pestilence> kidem, i asked you how you were starting sshd, i don't think you answered
<tealia> i did install nvidia drivers but maybe the wrong ones... thanks i'll check that out.
<kidem> sshd
<kidem> ./sshd
<Misterslurpey> !help
<kidem> either way
<pestilence> kidem, what are you trying to do?
<somozajorg> thanks
<kidem> start the sshd server dameon
<pestilence> kidem, you should be running *ssh* to connect to another machine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody ever tried win4lin?
<wonder> hi, i updated to breezy. i changed all my apt sources to breezy and did aptitude update && aptitude distupgrade
<kidem> other way
<kidem> i want ot connect o Ubuntu
<kidem> to*
<wonder> now my gnome changed it's language to english
<pestilence> kidem, and to start the server, /etc/init.d/ssh
<wonder> how would i get my old (german) gnome back?
<pestilence> kidem, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<pestilence> kidem, you don't just run "sshd"
<needhelpnow> how to fix a hard drive from ubuntu live cd?
<Misterslurpey> hello
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody ever tried win4lin?
<pestilence> wonder, don't you select that when you login?
<kidem> thanks dude that worked
* Snake__ trips in
<intelikey> wonder locales ?
<Misterslurpey> how do i install this?
<pestilence> kidem, np.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wonder: System -> Administration -> language selector
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, install what?  sidenet?
<Misterslurpey> yes
<Snake__> Hey guys, im writing a bash program, can some one help me out a bit? If anyone open
<Misterslurpey> i dont know where the wine folder is
<Snake__> anyons*
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, it also helps if you prefix your message with a screenname
<Misterslurpey> ??
<intelikey> Snake__ what ya need ?
<needhelpnow> Can anyone help me?
<Misterslurpey> Screen NAme?
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, the config folder?  probably ~/.wine ... the install folder, probably ~/c/
<EnsignRedshirt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Misterslurpey> ahh
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, see how i prefix my messages to you?
<Misterslurpey> how do you do that
<wonder> PuMpErNiCkLe: i tried that didn't work
<Snake__> intelikey: Im using "at" to set a time to run a 1 line script....and I can run the script myself, but for some reason, "at" wont run it...I guess my question is: can /bin/sh handle dcop??
<Installer36> Is sudo apt-get install fluxbox adequate
<wonder> intelikey: where would i set locales?
<foampeace> is sempron amd 64?
<needhelpnow> how do i explore hard drives form live cd?
<jetscreamer> dpkp-reconfigure locales ?
<Misterslurpey> what folder is ~?
<pestilence> Snake__,  why don't you just use cron?
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, /home/yourusername/
<Snake__> pestilence: Dunno how, and the man doesnt help.
<wonder> jetscreamer: yes, tryed that too. didn't change anything
<intelikey> wonder sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wonder: odd...
<pestilence> Snake__, crontab -e
<Snake__> pestilence: how would I set what time it goes at?
<pestilence> Snake__, what time do you want it to run
<Snake__> pestilence: 11:00 PM
<intelikey> Snake__ sure it can.   make it a cron job    man cron
<Misterslurpey> so do i jsut extract the sidenet into the wine folder
<Snake__> intelikey: The man on cron sucks
<Tom_Kidd> Are there any repositories where I can find amaroK 1.4 beta 2?
<philippe_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<intelikey> hehhe well yeah  but it does tell what the  11,*,*,*,*,*  means....
<philippe_> what can i do about it
<pestilence> Snake__, how about 0 23 * * *  (your command"
<bimberi> Misterslurpey: no, extract it somewhere else, then look for a README or INSTALL file
<jon_> needhelpnow, system admin disks
<foampeace> i have a sempron cpu is that considered AMD64?
<jon_> foampeace, no.
<Snake__> pestilence: wtf? lol :(
<pestilence> Snake__, man 5 crontab is helpful
<Misterslurpey> rgr
<foampeace> jon_: what is a sempron then?
<Snake__> alright ill checki nto that and report back
<Tom_Kidd> Bah, IMO 64-bit ubuntu isn't worth setting up a chroot/etc for alot of 32-bit apps
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, when you extract sidenet, there should be a script to run
<foampeace> what is a sempron then
<IYY> is there a way to do the second step of ubuntu installation (where the packages are configured) again? mine crashed in the middle.
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, as i said, if you are asking me a question, you'll have much better luck if you prefix it with my screenname
<jon_> foampeace, a more technical answer, AMD is the maker, but AMD is a major maker of 64bit chips.  You have a 32 bit processor so go for the intel one.  But technically later on you can get a kernel that's made for your sempron.
<pestilence> IYY, sudo apt-get install -f
<needhelpnow> join_ that doasn't work hard drive does not apear there
<Tom_Kidd> sempron is i686 I believe (Download i386)
<IYY> thanks
<intelikey> Snake__ pestilence just gave you the line timming for 11;00 pm   i wasn't being so nice but hoping you would learn the syntax.
<foampeace> jon_: your saying this is 32 bit when it says its 64?
<Tom_Kidd> Where does it say it's 64-bit?
<jon_> foampeace, Where does it say that/
<jon_> foampeace, Last time I checked all semprons are 32 bit.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> error bounce from isp when mailing; localhost.localdomain does not exist   WHAT TO DO? ;(
<foampeace> jon_: ok ill look
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, check your smtp settings?
<jon_> foampeace, If you have an AMD athlon 64 ;) That's a 64 bit.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, where in this case?
<Sider> Hey since I installed ubuntu I got 15gig missing on my hard drive
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, well, start with what mail client are you using
<ITS_FOR_REAL> but smtp is correct on the bounce though... no its correct pestilence.
<jon_> Sider, What do you mean "missing"?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jon_: Not all of them - there are a few 64bit semprons.
<intelikey> ITS_FOR_REAL is that sendmail ?
<Sider> I have 75gig hd now
<Sider> I had 90 gig :\
<ITS_FOR_REAL> intelikey, postfix
<s_spiff> ! inkscape
<ubotu> well, inkscape is a graphics program which allows you to create, modify, etc. svg (see svg) graphics.  Web site is at http://www.inkscape.org/
<intelikey> k
<drakonan> hey, where could i find out the average pay for an mcse without a bachelor's degree?
<jon_> PuMpErNiCkLe, *googles that*  Learn something new everyday.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jon_: Yeh, I didn't think there would be any either. o_O
<foampeace> so this 64 bit sempron can use i386?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: yeah
<drakonan> 64 bit sempron? what?
<Sider> its weird cuz I dont have any other partition
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drakonan: Yes, they do exist.
* Snake__ sighs
<Snake__> I have to re-write all my code for cron now
<Snake__> :(
<pestilence> Sider, and you can confirm that through e.g. gparted
<Snake__> So no one can help me with my at problem?
<jon_> foampeace, Yea.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, i get answers from my isp that it doesnt recognice mydomain, localhost.   but i can guess that it should be alias for something and my real adress shall get ther instead?!!
<Sider> pestilence, what? :P
<pestilence> Snake__, why is it so complicated?  a bash script will run from cron...
<foampeace> i can show you the sys i bought....jus sec
<drakonan> hmm
<jon_> PuMpErNiCkLe, Hmm, I've never heard of a 64 bit sempron, but then again, I have a 64 bit athlon, and I don't use 64 bit.
<intelikey> Snake__ you only write the line in cron to run the script the script should be sh/bash  or perl or what ever you code in....
<pestilence> Sider, run gparted, make sure you don't have any other partitions
<jon_> PuMpErNiCkLe, I've heard there's a few pains to using 64 bit.
<drakonan> why can't the 64 bit sempron use the 64 bit image? there shouldn't be a problem
<Sider> im on winxp now
<jon_> drakonan, It can.
<pestilence> Sider, well, that's 2 partitions now isn't it
<foampeace> ius a sempron like the duron?
<Sider> I couldn't use ubuntu cuz of x server bug
<drakonan> yeah, i have winxp64 at work, it's all right most of the time, but sometimes a 32 bit app will not work
<Snake__> pestilence: I know, but I have a script all ready wrote up, and if I switch from at to cron, then im going to have to add all kinds of math equations to get it into the 0-59 format
<intelikey> we have snakes and spiders here tonight.....
<Snake__> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jon_: A few - mostly related to 32-bit binary-only things.  (eg flash, drivers, closed-source apps.)
<frank23> I thought semprons were socket 754 32bit processors
<Sider> Is there any way to remove that on winxp?
<drakonan> socket 754 64 bit too apparently now
<Snake__> pestilence: math equations I dont know how to do at that :(
<drakonan> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=23845
<jon_> PuMpErNiCkLe, Do you have a link of "what doesn't work"? ;)
<pestilence> Snake__, i don't understand.  cron takes care of *when* the command executes, you take care of *what* is executed.  i'm confused
* Snake__ is scipt noob
<jon_> frank23, Google told me otherwise when I googled it, ;)  (just a minute ago)
<Snake__> pestilence: can I PM you
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Been trying to solve this now for three days... tried squirrel, sendmail, postfix and none of them will work :(  i can send mail with  a specific client but not with modules etc that need postfix or sendmail :(
<jon_> frank23, I didn't know either :)
<foampeace> jon_: http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=008563&cid=170.45
<pestilence> Sider, sure, go into the administrative tools -> disk manager
<pestilence> Sider, delete the partition, format it
<pestilence> Snake__, nah, keep it in here
<Snake__> okay then, give me a few mins to write it out
<Sider> you're a beast
<frank23> jon_: I'm pretty sure there exists socket 754 32bit processors...
<intelikey> snake can you pastebin the script (if there isn't sinsitive info in it.)  ?
<Sider> ;P
<iGotNoTime> tell !deb
<iGotNoTime> man!
<iGotNoTime> can someone tell me again
<jon_> frank23, That's mainly what semprons were, yeah
<Snake__> intelikey: its 4 diffrent scripts, which is where 1 problem lies, but yes, I can
<iGotNoTime> !tell deb
<pestilence> !tell iGotNoTime about deb
<Drac[Server] > How do I set the console and X up to use a USB keyboard?
<jon_> frank23, But apparently there's 64 bit semprons.
<intelikey> chain them snake
<Snake__> intelikey: alright
<Drac[Server] > I'm on a very minimal installation. Just text at the moment. Low memory mode install.
<pestilence> Snake__, you can either chain them, as intelikey says, or run them all at the same time with 4 lines in your crontab.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> so no smart dudes around that can give some tips on how to solve my problem with sendmail/postfix?! :(
<saif> hello,i'm using dapper, i just installed kubuntu, and xubuntu on my ubuntu, to chk out different desktop envs, when i log in and choose gnome as session, nothin happens, i log in, and i can c the pannel trying to appear but it doesnt! both gnome and xfce dont work!! only kde! i tried removing kubuntu-desktop, hoping it would remove everything else, it doesnt! :(
<pestilence> saif, did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<Protocol1> yey i just bought a subscription to cedega
<intelikey> one good thing about linux,  there is not a way to do something.   there are houndreds of ways to do it.....
<jon_> intelikey, Depends on who you talk too.  I like it.  Some may not ;)
<saif> pestilence, it was an ubuntu machine! :) running nicely ( apart from the broadcom driver! )
<eli> hey everyone, i just made a huge mistake with my system
<saif> pestilence, and i prefered gnome! i didn't remove it! it's still there, only not working!
<intelikey> eli  tell us we like to laugh  :)
<pestilence> saif, well, dapper is unstable.  so it's not surprising that things broke
<eli> i used scp to grab a file and ended grabbing a multiple of files that was too big for my hard drive
<frank23> saif: I'm sure you saw the dapper warning beforehand
<s_spiff> hey anyone has tip/website where I can get to know more about customization of ubuntu?
<eli> i deleted the files
<eli> while scp was still at work
<jon_> pestilence, Couldn't he just install gnome-desktop again?
<eli> now i have 112 mb left on the hard drive
<pestilence> s_spiff, ubuntuforums?
<Psykus> is there anyway to change the bootscreen for ubuntu?
<Snake__> intelikey: http://kubutnu.pastebin.com/590261
<eli> and i cannot find the files that scp continued to fill my hard drive with
<pestilence> jon_, in a perfect world, sure
<saif> pestilence, i figured! yup! i did! but can't i just uninstall kde?!?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> intelikey, well in win all stuff ran smooth out of the box. in  linux ive been sitting for three days trying to get a stupid mail function to work..  Sometimes i just wonder why i bother to use linux cuz its a bit user unfriendly sometimes. lots of config and mans, less real work done :(
<frank23> saif: that wont magically make gnome work again though
<pestilence> saif, you can have kde and gnome at the same time, even.  they shouldn't conflit
<pestilence> conflict*
<s_spiff> i'm checking out the forums...but its like..nothing in depth is given...just small small tips..
<Misterslurpey> argh
<eli> anyone know how to find the files that scp dumps into the computer?
<AngryElf> hey all, everytime i reboot, and open up my normal apps, I have to reposition their size/location on the screen.......is it possible to save that info so i dont have to do it everytime?
<Misterslurpey> it wont work :(
<intelikey> ITS_FOR_REAL you are one of the few that can say "all ran somth"...
<pestilence> eli, ~/ ?
<jon_> ITS_FOR_REAL, "Smooth" no, not really.  Windows was always slow...and bulky.  But yes, i'll agree windows does "just work" but not well ;)
<pestilence> eli, what command did you use?
<Snake__> ITS_FOR_REAL: if "all ran smooth" for me, id still be there :)
<eli> scp -r username@location: /file/ /home/name/Desktop
<saif> pestilence, hm, yes, i had that config before, they were working fine! any suggestions? i changed from gdm to kdm as well, can i at least try running gdm? how do i change the default?
<frank23> saif: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<pestilence> ^^
<Drac[Server] > How do I adjust the keyboard layout in an existing Ubuntu installation?
<Psykus> i'd like to create a bootscreen like this, kind of a spoof of the OSX one...here's a mockup I made, http://img450.imageshack.us/my.php?image=penguinboot5pc.png
<pestilence> saif, but that also, should not be the problem
<ogami1972> hi all- quick question- do routers need to be configured? i have always used a netgear, but i bought a dell wireless- my 2 desktops are still hard-wired to it, but no connect- is the router a dud or do i have things to do?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Well depends on witch way you look at it... but sometimes i just miss clicking some clicks and a huge program is ready to use...
<drakonan> i wonder what's more efficient -running vmware with windows host, linux guest or linux host, windows guest
<drakonan> or using some other kind of vm program
<Drac[Server] > "keyboardlayoutselector" didn't work. Please help.
<Tom_Kidd> !!
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tom_Kidd
<jon_> ITS_FOR_REAL, sudo apt-get install <progname> isn't cutting it for you?  Better then that click click click at least to me ;)
<eli> pestilence : scp -r username@location: /file/ /home/name/Desktop , that was the command i used. i deleted the folders that it was downloading files into while it was still at work
<frank23> drakonan: linux is supposed to be more intelligent managing memory so I'd say linux host
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, i really don't understand your mail issue.  what program are you using for mail?  what mail server are you using to send mail?  in windows, you typically have to set it to your ISP's, not sendmail
<drakonan> apt-get is awesome, unless dependencies get messed up, i'd really like to read up on the in depth how it all works
<ITS_FOR_REAL> jon_,  apt-get is a step in the right direction. but like in this case ive been messing with config files for three days
<saif> pestilence, well, considering that what i did should not have been a problem in the first place! i dont know what else to do! :) any suggestions? or should i just stick to the working kde until kubuntu dapper comes out, and everything should be working then?
<jon_> ITS_FOR_REAL, What's the problem?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, i have to use my isp thats the problem
<Snake__> intelikey: Any idea?
<ogami1972> yeah... sometimes i miss dishing out weeks of hard-earned cash just for one program
<pestilence> eli, you have an extra space in there
<eli> in which part?
<intelikey> snake still looking.
<Snake__> intelikey: alright
<pestilence> eli, scp -r username@location:/file/ /home/name/Desktop
<ITS_FOR_REAL> jon_,  my problem is that no mailes can be sent when running postfix or sendmail
<ITS_FOR_REAL> localhost.localdomain does not exist
<frank23> drakonan: apt-get shouldn't get messed up dependencies as long as you only use ubuntu sources
<Drac[Server] > I need to configure my keyboard layout. Can anyone help me?
<intelikey> snake this line doesn't do anything. " [ $YESNO = "y" ]  "
<pestilence> eli, that will copy /file on the remotehost to /home/name/Desktop
<ITS_FOR_REAL> i get from isp in a bounce
<Snake__> intelikey: whatcha mean?
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, what is your outgoing mailserver set to
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, start there.
<eli> pestilence , that is what i found out when i kept downloading data. i acciddently deleted the folders it was filling with files
<eli> and scp kept on going
<pestilence> saif, i really strongly prefer kde to gnome, so i'd say stick with kde ;)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, its set correct as far as i can see... if u see my error what can be wrong then?
<eli> and then filled up my hard drive
<Drac[Server] > Apprently nobody has the knowledge I seek... Doomed, I seem to be. D:
<timmy334> hello all
<drakonan> saif: unless resources are a concern, gnome is better on low memory systems
<jon_> Drac[Server] , Check out...
<eli> hello timmy334
<pestilence> eli, hrmm...that's interesting
<eli> yep
<pestilence> eli, do you know the name of one of the files?
<jon_> Drac[Server]  System Pref. keyboard
<eli> maybe
<eli> should i do a locate?
<saif> pestilence, i donno, it looks childish and way too fancy, and i really liked nautilus, this konqueror i didnt like!
<drakonan> besides, ubuntu is shorter than kubuntu, so it must be better
<pestilence> eli, well, if you use locate you have to sudo updatedb first
<pestilence> eli, or, use find
<jon_> drakonan, hahah ;)
<pestilence> saif, to each his own :)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, postfix shouldnt send localhost.localdomain. i dont know exactly how the mail should look like when its going to my isp smtp but it sure not gonn say localhost :D
<Snake__> intelikey: sorry its so sloppy..my first actual script :)
<Drac[Server] > jon_, That's kind of useless to me...
<eli> doing updatedb
<timmy334> I just updated dapper and low and behold my wireless using ndiswrapper doesn't turn on when the ndiswrapper module is loaded. The module loads fine, but the device isn't activated. Any suggestions?
<saif> pestilence, drakonan thanx! i'll go try my luck messing around with configurations and packages!
<jon_> Drac[Server]  Ah wait, you are the x problem with keyboard?
<Psykus> is there anyway to change or customize  the bootscreen for ubuntu? i'd like to create a bootscreen like this, kind of a spoof of the OSX one...here's a mockup I made, http://img450.imageshack.us/my.php?image=penguinboot5pc.png
<Drac[Server] > jon_, No, this is in the console. I just want my USB keyboard to work. I'm building a computer that can't use its PS/2 and AT keyboard ports.
<pestilence> Psykus, everything is modifyable, and google is your friend
<pestilence> Psykus, could be the linux mantra ;)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> so jon_  pestilence you cant dig up anything constructive more then look in your settings... since ive been looking and trying in three days its no use doing it more if dont get any new info about it
<Psykus> yeah, i'm looking around now
<Psykus> found some old forum post from 2005 saying "maybe when they get a graphical bootscreen" or something
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, try "telnet smtpserver 25"
<Protocol1> !cedega
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, you aren't really giving enough info for me to be helpful, sorry
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, explain more plzz
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, from a command line, run that to see if you can connect to the mailserver you have set in your outgoing mail settings
<eli> pestilence, cant locate the files
<eli> but somehow i have 11 gigs worth of baggage on the hard drive
<pestilence> eli, i would think they would show up in /home/username/
<Sir_quicken> Now I cannot install wine says the file is refered by another package, I went too synaptic & searched wine & its empty
<pestilence> eli, or /tmp
<jolt> hey guys im having an issue getting identd to properly run on my ubuntu laptop
<jolt> can any of you help?
<jon_> pestilence, I will go for now, sorry to leave you alone. :( Drac[Server]  Sorry, I must go, but may I suggest looking up your keyboard type and trying to find the driver for it?  I'm surprised it's not working out of the box...
<pestilence> eli, sudo find / -name "whateverthenameyouknowis"
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, could not resolve smtpserver/25: Name or service not known
<green_earz> Drac[Server] : so you want to setup the key board first in xserver for usb " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " to reconfigure xserver
<Drac[Server] > jon_, It's a MINIMAL installation.
<Drac[Server] > green_earz, NOT FOR X.
<Sir_quicken> I found wine but the package is empty
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, i didn't mean for you to take that literally.  what is the outgoing mail server?
<Drac[Server] > green_earz, It's for the CONSOLE.
<jolt> drac, its running
<jolt> but not working correctly
<Sir_quicken> how do I re-install it? I ran apt-get update & nothing
<colonD> anyone knows what does this mean? "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<jolt> im behind an apple extreme express rotuer, but i properly opened the port up
<jolt> any suggestions?
<jolt> hell ill give u root on my box to figure it out lol
<Drac[Server] > USB keyboard support worked FINE in the installer, but the settings didn't stay!
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, smtp.bredband.net:25 ;)
<Psykus> pestilence, this is the only thing that google turned up, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27339&highlight=boot
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, so telnet smtp.bredband.net 25
<markk> someone please give me the link to the instructions for installing 3d support for my radeon 9700
<cafuego> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Sir_quicken> WINE is not installed nor is it in my system  I did apt-get update & wine is still not there, how do I install WINE?
<eli> anyone know what the command is to check the size of a folder?
<Drac[Server] > markk, just go into xorg.conf and change the line that says "ati" to say "fglrx" after installing fglrx stuff.
<pestilence> Psykus, well, i would say that (sorry to say it, but) if you have to ask here, it's probably not do-able with your current skill set
<jolt> anybody?
<OperaG> Hello everyone
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence,  server ready it says and ctrl-c or ctrl-z doesnt work
<eli> hola OperaG
<edward0> eli: du
<eli> thanks edwardG
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, and is your email address set correctly in the client?
<edward0> eli: np
<Psykus> if I just knew what format I needed the image in, and where to put it, I could probably figure out
<Psykus> it out*
<edward0> eli: you can search using man -k/apropos btw
<OperaG> Anyone familiar with the Ubuntu website?  I can't find the hardware compatibility list and would like to check if my hardware is compatible before moving to Ubuntu...
<Snake__> intelikey: ping?? lol
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence,  well as far as i can see... it works with clients NOT using postfix so thats not the problem
<eli> thanks edwardG, problem is i tried find and locate with no results
<pestilence> Psykus, i think it's compiled into the initrd
<eli> and still i have an unknown baggage of 11 gigs on the hard drive
<Misterslurpey> what is the default path to gaim?
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, if you are using postfix, you are not using your ISP's smtp server
<Psykus> ack
<edward0> eli: start at the top
<Sir_quicken> I need help with an emulator called WINE!! I did apt-get update & wine not there & I also went 2 synaptic & searched for wine, its there but empty
<edward0> eli: cd / && du -hcs *
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, isnt there any way in using postfix just passing it through to my isp smtp?
<Misterslurpey> what is the default path to gaim???
<edward0> go from there maybe :D
<Kyral> Misterslurpey: /usr/bin/gaim
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, probably, but why?  just set your mail client to use your ISP's smtp server.
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL,  that's how you would have done it in windows, right?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, its a loooong story
<frank23> I always wondering about this: is there a list of laptops somewhere that "just work" with ubuntu? wifi, power management, display, sound everything? People who want to buy a new laptop could really use a list like that
<ITS_FOR_REAL> nooo...
<Drac[Server] > Can anyone help me reconfigure my keyboard layout in the CONSOLE? I'm sure there's a simple method! Just tell me, please! I can make no further progress until I have USB keyboard support.
<eli> edwardG, should i do that in sudo? i have a few denials
<pestilence> frank23, yes, such a thing exists on the wiki
<edward0> eli: sure
<Sir_quicken> OMFG any1 listening too me??
<eli> ah ha, what is the var file in ubuntu?
<max909> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<pestilence> !tell Sir_quicken about repositories
<ITS_FOR_REAL> i got a php script program that runs under php4 and apache2. in win u can make it send directly to isp smtp but in linux u have to pass it to sendmail or postfix.,
<edward0> man du to find out how it works and what those flags do :D
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, read above
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, doesn't php come with it's own mail sending functionality?
<frank23> pestilence: thanks, I'll look for it
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, not to linux :(
<Misterslurpey> where is the plugin folder?
<green_earz> ITS_FOR_REAL: relayhost = [your isp smtp server]   in postfix main.cf
<mikecoke> hello, whats the root password on ubuntu livecd ?  thank you
<Misterslurpey> the plugin folder for gaim?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz, ive set it correctly doesnt work at all
<pestilence> mikecoke, sudo (enter) (enter)
<pestilence> i mean
<bimberi_> mikecoke: there is none, use sudo
<pestilence> mikecoke, sudo -s (enter) (enter)
<Misterslurpey> the plugin folder for gaim??
<Sir_quicken> I TOLD U I did all that! Wine is there in search but EMPTY
<Sir_quicken> where do I d/l it?
<Sir_quicken> Geese
<pestilence> Sir_quicken, politeness will go a long way
<mikecoke> thanks :)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz, and pestilence relayhost = smtp.bredband.net:25
<dooglus> geese?
<eli> anyone know what the log folder is for under /var?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> but when it gets to smtp.bredband.net:25 it gets bounced with an answer that it doesnt recognice locahost.localdomain
<Kyral> eli: /var/log?
<Sir_quicken> then help not give same stupid awnsers for every question man, I had it last time but now its not there
<foampeace> is there a kernel for the sempron cpu?
<dooglus> eli: it's for log files
<intelikey> snake__  you still around ?
<bimberi_> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<green_earz> ITS_FOR_REAL: no > relayhost = [just the smtp domain name]   in the brackets
<Snake__> intelikey: yep
<Snake__> :)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz, not :25 u mean?
<pestilence> Sir_quicken, i really can't help it that the most logical answer is the one that everyone gives you.
<green_earz> no :25
<eli> if an error_log is 7.1 gigs big... would it be a safe bet to delete?
<tga1> hey, I'm doing a `ssh -R  *:3000:*:4000 foo` to get my port 3000 to show up as foo:4000 but that only works on foo/localhost, it won't bind to my other interface.. any suggestions?
<Drac[Server] > Can somebody please tell me how to configure the keyboard layout in the console?
<intelikey> have a look in there at a few thoughts.   and i agree that   at is probably the tool you want.
<intelikey> Snake__ ^
<Snake__> intelikey: uhhh I dont know how to use dcc >.<
<pestilence> tga1, i set up tunnels like this:  ssh -N -n -L 5901:localhost:5901 user@host
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz, didnt make any diffrence at all
<pestilence> tga1, that would do 5901 -> 5901
<Snake__> intelikey: lol, im sorry :(
<intelikey>  /dcc get name
<eli> Drac[Server]  you can do that under system/preferences/keyboard
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz, my mails does get there but it gets there with info my isp doesnt recognize.....
<intelikey> errr name file.
<Snake__> intelikey: [23:14]  DCC can't connect to 63.157.88.242 port 1409
<Snake__> my routers probly blocking it
<intelikey> Snake__ k i'll paste it.
<Snake__> intelikey: thanks
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, try setting your hostnmae?
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, i bet it wants a FQDN
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, how do u mean?
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, and probably one with your ISP's domain
<eli> pestilence, if you remove a file that is 7.1 gigs big shouldn't the df show up the difference?
<pestilence> like c-e75072d5.08-223-67626721.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se
<green_earz> ITS_FOR_REAL: can you ping the  smtp domian name
<saif> pestilence, :) gnome sweet gnome!
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, tried that didnt work
<pestilence> saif, congrats
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, hrmm.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz,  ofcourse i can ping it get replys
<green_earz>  ITS_FOR_REAL: mydestination = $myhostname localhost.$mydomain localhost
<pestilence> eli, yes, it should
<eli> hmm
<Sir_quicken> that wasnt logical there no wine in reposotory everything updated
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz,  doesnt change anything
<eli> i just deleted an error_log that was 7.1 gigs and still the df is showing 99 percent used
<pestilence> Sir_quicken, there would be if you added universe and multiverse
<green_earz> ITS_FOR_REAL:   myorigin = $mydomain
<intelikey> Snake__ http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=590267
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ill try that
<Sir_quicken> you have me an wrong awnser to a simple question. yeah not there I did the search
<pestilence> Sir_quicken, pool/universe/w/wine/  <--- it's in there.
<Snake__> intelikey: checking
<Sir_quicken> just tell me where 2 d/l it
<intelikey> Snake__ i confess that i know next to nothing about 'at'  so if the snytax is incorrect don't blame me.
<pestilence> Sir_quicken, if you correctly add universe and multiverse, and update, you will have wine in synaptic.  i *guarantee* it.
<Snake__> intelikey: not a problem
<Snake__> Wow pythons new site is really nice
<FunnyLookinHat> If you have problems with WINE, I highly suggest cedega.  it works GREAT
<intelikey> Snake__ bash on the other hand.....
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz, host smtp.bredband.net[195.54.106.231]  said: 553
<ITS_FOR_REAL>     localhost.localdomain does not exist
<Snake__> intelikey: I dont really like working with bash, but thats really all I know :(
<intelikey> perl is not hard to learn.
<Snake__> emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Snake__> intelikey: wtf?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> intelikey: if I learn anything its gonna be python next I think
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu tell Cizz|e about easyubuntu
<pestilence> ITS_FOR_REAL, did you change "myhostname" ?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> pestilence, yes same shit
<pestilence> Snake__, python is good.
<Sir_quicken> I TOLD U everything installed
<Snake__> intelikey: I have no clue wtf to even do with this....
<Snake__> lol
<pestilence> IL +1
<bimberi_> Sir_quicken: are you using amd64 or ppc?
<zhumingdong> i am using amd32
<Misterslurpey> is there away some one could help me with something
<Sir_quicken> I dunno I am using ubuntu with gnome desktop
<foampeac1> will there be a sempron kernel?
<zhumingdong> so do i
<foampeac1> sempron 64bit
<intelikey> it is the frontend to that alarm clock you made...   you should just run it and "at" the proper time ....
<Sir_quicken> I did  full search for wine it found 1 catagory that catagory is empty
<ITS_FOR_REAL> there arent any "real" support there i can pay to get expert help thats really solving my problem? :/
<Misterslurpey> how do install plugins into gaim
<Sir_quicken> I need 2 downlaod it, how hard is it 2 tell me where 2 downlaod it?
<Snake__> intelikey: ill try
<pestilence> Misterslurpey, what plugin?
<Misterslurpey> xfire
<Snake__> intelikey: how do I run a .txt :(
<Sir_quicken> he worse then talking to morons of comcast cable :p
<Snake__> (aka what format should it be in)
<intelikey> sh file.txt
<Misterslurpey> it tells me to find the plugin the directory and i cant find it
<green_earz> ITS_FOR_REAL: do you have a yahoo email acount if so " on the command line > mail name@yahoo.com "   the domain name the you are sending out my not have a MX record
<Sir_quicken> did you apt-get update?
<userw> !opera
<ubotu> somebody said opera was not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<bimberi_> Sir_quicken: http://www.winehq.com ... Download ... Ubuntu ...
<Snake__> intelikey: I have no clue...it does some weird arrow hting
<Snake__> thing*
<ordoc> anyone ever had problems with their terminal turning to wingdings or some other unreadable font?
<Misterslurpey> where is the plugin directory sir?
<intelikey> sec.
<Sir_quicken> thank you, that wasnt so hard was it?
<ordoc> ive trie dchanging the character encoding but it doesnt change anything
<pestilence> ordoc, that can happen if you display non-ascii characters in it
<meheren> can someone reccomend a god prgram to use with my iPod?
<Sir_quicken> btw what if it d/ls a rpm?
<ordoc> pestilence: how can i fix that behavior
<pestilence> ordoc, does closing it and opening a new one fix it
<meheren> gtkpod doesn't seem to wnt to work...
<Sir_quicken> how would I install the package 2 open rpms?
<meheren> *good
<FlannelKing> meheren: I think it's called iPray
<FlannelKing> oh, good
<FlannelKing> ;)
<meheren> sk thx
<ordoc> pestilence: no
<meheren> *ok thx
<Psykus> pestilence, after a little poking around, i noticed there's an option in the grub settings for a splash screen...would that be the same splash screen that shows the ubuntu logo upon bootup?
<pestilence> Psykus, perhaps, i don't know.
<FlannelKing> meheren: no, no, that's not real.  I dont know, dont have an ipod
<ordoc> pestilence: it was fine yesterday when i was in it, i was in windows a few seconds ago and rebooted back to ubuntu and now its all wingdingy :)
<Psykus> example, "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-k7 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash"
<ITS_FOR_REAL> green_earz, it hung up? :/
<Misterslurpey> hello?
<pestilence> Psykus, i bet that is the one that displays along with grub, though
<meheren> oh lol
<meheren> ok
<ordoc> pestilence: the only thing i can think of that i have changed since then is installing wine
<pestilence> ordoc, haha.  bummer :)  is this dapper?
<ordoc> no breezy
<Psykus> hm
<pestilence> ordoc, when you installed wine did you do anything with fonts?
<ordoc> nope, its at the default config
<meheren> does anyone no of a good application to use with my iPod? gtkPod doesn't seem to want to work...
<tga1> meheren: try rhythmbox
<ordoc> its only terminal that is messed up which is weird
<pestilence> meheren, did you compile gtkpod from source?
<pestilence> meheren, it works well with my ipod video
<bluefoxicy> ?---------   ? ?       ?             ?                ? mnt
<bluefoxicy> from ls -l
<meheren> pestilence, no i used apt-get
<Psykus> ooh, found this, http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<meheren> i got a iPod nano
<pestilence> meheren, try building from source.  there is a thread on how to do it on ubuntuforums
<Snake__> intelikey: ill brb a momeny
<Snake__> moment**
<ITS_FOR_REAL> well well gn then.... guess going back to ms is the only way to solve this :(
<meheren> where would i get code?
<meheren> (google it?)
<ordoc> even the help for the terminal is fine ;)
<ordoc> and all the menus
<pestilence> meheren, sec.
<meheren> ok thx
<pestilence> meheren, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<pestilence> meheren, follow those instructions for gtkpod, the mpeg stuff you can ignore
<intelikey> Snake__ eeek you are correct there is a bad syntax error in the first at command.   let me play with it here.  and again   that was just some ideas on your file......   you can fix it too.   we can compare notes hehhe and maybe actually get it to work.
<ordoc> hmm changing the font from monospace seemed to fix it
<pestilence> meheren, just start from Installing gtkpod
<Bean> Anybody know of a program for DVD authoring? A nerovision express replacement. So can convert various formats of video to a DVD for viewing in any dvd player.
<dktoan> bnu
<ordoc> pestilence: is it possible my monospace font got overwritten some how?
<dktoan> bonjour*
<Agrajag> ok, this sucks
<pestilence> meheren, you would be wise to remove gtkpod before you do this.
<pestilence> ordoc, anything is possible :)
<Agrajag> I can't mount a DVD, it's telling me my mount point is not a directory.
<dktoan> qui peux parler avec moi
<Snake__> intelikey: im truly lost as to what we are doing. rofl (im no programmer...just kinda bored so I thought I would take a stab at this for a friend)
<pestilence> ordoc, although, i think it would complain if the font was missing
<Coag> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bean> Agrajag, if you're manually mounting you must make the directory first
<Agrajag> Bean: I did.
<pestilence> ordoc, but maybe not if it was overwritten
<eli> pestilence , it worked. thanks to everyone else for their help. it seems that when you remove an error_log file the file does actually delete until you log out
<pestilence> eli, strange.
<Bean> Agrajag, well that's the extent of my knowledge about mounting :.
<Agrajag> Bean: I have not touched a single thing since the last time I mounted a disc.
<pestilence> eli, were you deleting with "rm"
<Agrajag> Bean: oh well :/
<eli> yep
<pestilence> eli, or moving to the trash can
<eli> rm
<pestilence> eli, ok
<cfh_dev> How can I force an install with apt-get
<michael> in the terminal, what is the difference between ":~$" and ":/$"?
<eli> apt-get install -f i think
<Misterslurpey> whre the hell is the stupid director for gaim plugins
<pestilence> cfh_dev, you have to use dpkg
<green_earz> Bean: dvdauthor dvdbackup and transcode and dvd-rip
<cfh_dev> eli: -f fixes dependencies
<pestilence> eli, no, that's fix
<dooglus> michael: ~ is your home directory, and / is the root directory
<eli> oops,
<eli> ok im out
<eli> adios
<ordoc> psetilence: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-97356.html similar problem for me :) going to try fixing msttcorefonts
<michael> dooglus: ah, okay, thanks
<pestilence> cfh_dev, dpkg -i -force-(something)
<Misterslurpey> Help please Bitte!
<dooglus> michael: try:     echo ~
<cfh_dev> pestilence: thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> michael, it sort of tells you where you are.  if you type pwd it tells you the exact folder location you are at
<dooglus> michael: that will tell you what ~ is short for
<pestilence> ordoc, yes, msttcorefonts is needed for somethings, but not for the console...
<michael> dooglus: FunnyLookinHat: how can i login as root?
<pestilence> ordoc, for example, wine.  or flash
<pestilence> michael, sudo -s
<pestilence> dooglus, /home/yourdir
<Bean> green_earz, thanks, will look into those, or it if they are all for one app
<FunnyLookinHat> michael, in ubuntu you usually just put sudo before any command you want to run as root
<FunnyLookinHat> michael, but you can
<FunnyLookinHat> yea, do what pestilence said
<dooglus> michael: you can't log in as root unless you set a root password, and that's not recommended.  "sudo -i" will get you something that looks like a root login.
<FunnyLookinHat> dude pestilence ...  is that you man??
<pestilence> FunnyLookinHat, none other
<Madpilot> michael, use sudo & your own pw
<FunnyLookinHat> pestilence, you know me dude?
<michael> yikes, i really don't understand terminal
<pestilence> FunnyLookinHat, no
<Madpilot> !tell michael about root
<Madpilot> !tell michael about cli
<FunnyLookinHat> pestilence, bittner??
<ordoc> pestilence: yeah but wine happens to be what i recently installed, so it seems like it borked something :)
<pestilence> FunnyLookinHat, sorry, no bells ringing
<FunnyLookinHat> dang, ok
<michael> Madpilot: thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> then you are a dupe  ; )
<kronoman> anybody can give me a clue about how to configure a joystick / gamepad (common, non usb, old plug)
<Madpilot> michael, np
<cfh_dev> Can I pass dpkg arguments when using apt-get?
<pestilence> FunnyLookinHat, i would call your friend the dupe.  i have this nick registered :-P
<fn_> can port 443 using proxy ? i`m trying to set up firestarter
<FunnyLookinHat> hahaha
<pestilence> cfh_dev, what i do is find the offending package file in /var/cache/apt and run dpkg on it
<meheren> will gtkPod automatically reset the changes when you click find orphan files ect...?
<meheren> (so like when it's doen will it write the nessecary changes to make them non-orphan?
<green_earz> cfh_dev: its apt-get or aptitude that pass the dpkg arguments
<meheren> *oops forot the )
<etsb> "Starting up Partitioner " has been idle at 53% for over an hour now
<green_earz> cfh_dev: dpkg is below apt-get or aptitude
<pestilence> etsb, sounds like it died.  what if you ctrl+alt+f2
<meheren> etsb, that does not soudn good...
<Coag> anyone here know how to add a WM to the gdm session list?
<pestilence> Coag, the package doesn't do that for you?
<dooglus> Coag: you should be able to just install it and restart gdm
<etsb> pestilence, ~ # command
<etsb> meheren,  what do u mean doesnt sound good?
<Coag> well it's not exactly standard :P
<meheren> will gtkPod automatically reset the changes when you click find orphan files ect...?
<meheren> (so like when it's doen will it write the nessecary changes to make them non-orphan?)
<Coag> it's compiz with gnome-window-decorator
<pestilence> etsb, ok.  i wonder if you could kill the partitioner, if that would dump you out to the install menu
<meheren> etsb, well i mean that it is not supposed to happen...
<etsb> pestilence, please guide me how to
<pestilence> etsb, well, first attempt would be "ctrl+alt+f1" to get back to the window that is stuck, then "ctrl+c"
<dooglus> Coag: you can make a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/ and it will show up in gdm
<Coag> should the .desktop file contain the command to run the WM?
<pestilence> Coag, just look at the ones that already exist
<Healot> hi all ubuntu users... just a hunch, are you satisfied with Ubuntu Breezy default install?
<meheren> healot, no
* Coag nods
<pestilence> Healot, yes, everyone here is.
<etsb> pestilence,ctrl + c =  nothing
<meheren> pestilenece, lol....
<Healot> do you like more power on install, or automation is your style?
<pestilence> etsb, how about go back to ctrl+alt+f2 and type "ps aux
<dooglus> Coag: install fluxbox and look at its .desktop file - it's a lot smaller than the GNOME one
<pestilence> no quote
<dfc> Healot: i hate pcmcia and the HP printer daemons
<Coag> good Idea
<Snake__> intelikey: so whats the plan?? lol
<cfh_dev> Healot: I'd like to have more control over the default packages.
<meheren> healot, well personally i would like to see an option to have graet power but if you don;t no what your doing to have it almost fully auto...
<etsb> pestilence,with the " ?
<pestilence> etsb, no
<pestilence> etsb, just ps aux
<meheren> linux is great buy the learning curve.... it kills ppl
<pestilence> etsb, shift+ pgup will scroll up
<dooglus> cfh_dev: you can't have control over defaults.  that's why they're called defaults.
<pestilence> cfh_dev, install the minimal install and go from there, then
<etsb> pestilence,ok i have a list..what do i look for?
<Bean> green_earz, looks like there are some options for dvd authoring, but quite a few steps. Sadly gonna reboot into windows to use nerovision so can set it to do some work overnight and have disc ready in morning :/
<pestilence> etsb, i'm not really sure.  maybe an fdisk of some sort?
<cfh_dev> pestilence: When I install kubuntu-desktop, I usually have to pull out several things later.
<overrider> is there a program which can display jpeg images in the console? i am looking for something really really lightweight, lighter then zvg...any tips?
<pestilence> cfh_dev, right, so if you want more control, don't install kubuntu-desktop
<meheren> overrider, doesn't really fit your name... lol
<basilisk> are there any docs on how to replace the kernel on ubuntu install cd? My SATA controller isnt recognized by the stock kernel, I have to install a vendor patch for it to show up. Any way for me to get this patch onto the install cd?
<meheren> oerrider, nvm lol.. nvm
<pestilence> overrider, can't imagemagick do that?
<overrider> its for a really old shitty machine which i want to modify to be a guard station where an employee can key in his password and then the screen showsa the employee picuter
<blanky> KDE is nice but for some reason I like gnome better :(
<jadacyrus> uhm, whats the next biggest resolution after 1280x1024
<pestilence> overrider, use imagemagick's convert to convert the image to ascii
<meheren> overrider, makes sence...
<etsb> pestilence,nope...
<jadacyrus> er, just the next resolution size after 1280x1024
<Syns> what line in the proftpd.conf do i edit username and password access?
<etsb> pestilence,should i just switch off and try installing again?
<meheren> it's 1400 x1260 i thought....
<meheren> (or maybe 1280
<meheren> )
<pestilence> etsb, sounds good to me.  are you sure the install media is good?
<pestilence> Syns, don't use ftp.  use ssh
<etsb> pestilence,should be
<Syns> i already have it setup..
<Syns> whats the big difference anyway?
<meheren> i no it's 1400x1024
<pestilence> Syns, ftp is not secure at all.  only use it for anonymous ftp
<overrider> pestilence, seems that imagemagick needs an xserver
<pestilence> overrider, hrmm
<Syns> hrm
<Syns> wher do i get ssh
<steve___> can anyone give me a hand with getting sound to go for an realtek ALC882 chipset sound card?
<Syns> whats the filename
<dooglus> jadacyrus: how do you mean, "next biggest"?  do you want it wider or taller?
<jadacyrus> i didnt mean next biggest, just the next one up
<pestilence> overrider, are you sure about that?  i think it just requires the libraries
<jadacyrus> my bad
<pestilence> Syns, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<jadacyrus> so its 1400x1024?
<Syns> k thanx
<adapt> wow updating from dapper flight 3 to current has taken 2 hours so far on a 1.67 G4 with 1.5GB of ram. nice
<dooglus> Syns: ubuntu comes with ssh.  you only need the -server package if you want to run the server.
<overrider> pestilence, the website references the display command together with any xserver, so i assume. did not try
<Madpilot> !tell Syns about ssh
<pestilence> overrider, you don't need a xserver to display ascii :)
<dooglus> adapt: is that the download or the install that's taking the longest?
<adapt> !tell adapt about ssh
<DarkMageZ> !tell DarkMageZ about ssh
<adapt> dooglus: install. dload took barley anytime at all. its just super slow during /etc file updates for some reason.
<dooglus> adapt: I know it's super slow at updating some of the gnome stuff - gconfd takes forever doing whatever it does
<dooglus> adapt: check with 'top' to see which process is busy
<adapt> dooglus: just finished. :) anyway i think it has to do with ppc because everyhitng takes way longer on this chip than my x86 box
<misdur> hello
<misdur> anyone here know how to install 56K pci modem in ubuntu
<misdur> rockwell chipset
<misdur> hi ilya
<green_earz> misdur: just hard work to got a pci modem running in linux. you would be best the track down a 3com external serial modem
<misdur> okey thanks....my hopes on this cheap modem is gone *cry*
<Snake__> pestilence: Hey can you tell intelikey ill be back tomorrow if he comes back?
<Snake__> please?
<green_earz> np
<Snake__> o wait
<Snake__> we got memoserv
<Snake__> :)
* Snake__ is to used to efnet :D
<etsb> im trying to do a fresh ubuntu server install but it says that there are some files from the original install that may break the new install
<etsb> what should i do?
<lukey> are there any guides for installing an atheros wireless card in ubuntu using madwifi?
<jorge_> hello
<misdur> hi
<Kyral> lukey: It should be autodetected
<etsb> im trying to do a fresh ubuntu server install but it says that there are some files from the original install that may break the new install
<jorge_> I need help configuring a USB-to-Serial cable
<lukey> kyral: during boot?
<etsb> how do i solve it
<frank23> lukey: my atheros card worked on its own
<etsb> files from a previous install may break the new install
<lukey> frank23: did you just plug it in and it started working?  or did you have it connected during the ubuntu installation?
<kspath_> I just tried using grep on breezy install on x86 and PPC in both cases grep is broken and matching when it should not. Same regex works on Debian, FreeBSD, and Redhat grep.  Is there a special grep installed by default?
<frank23> lukey: I plugged and it started working
<Healot> "special" grep? isn't all grep the same...
<VictorFade> hi all
<frank23> lukey: I had to configure the network though. but the card itself worked imediately
<kspath_> Healot: There are different greps in the world but in this case it should be more or less same as Debian one.
<etsb> im trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu server however, it says that there are existing files that may break the new install..what do i do?
<cfh_dev> Is it possible to get a list from an nfs server?
<lukey> mine doesnt do anything
<lukey> oh well
<kspath_> Healot: Yet it is not coming close to matching correctly. It is like it is ignoring case by default perhaps. hmmm...
<misdur> frank23: you mean its detected but you cant get it into the router?
<misdur> nar i mean lukey...
<frank23> misdur: yeah  although I don't quite remember
<lukey> misdur: the adapter isnt recognized at all
<Healot> kspath_, did you just 'grep' or you supplied extra switches?
<etsb> im trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu server however, it says that there are existing files that may break the new install..what do i do?
<lukey> im not sure what should happen when you plug it in on linux
<frank23> lukey: are you sure it has an atheros chipset?
<kspath_> Healot: just grep
<Healot> if Debian-based grep is different then other, you might consult it's man
<Madpilot> etsb, please don't repeat like you are - if someone knows, they'll pipe up. Otherwise, wait
<Healot> its man.... :)
<etsb> Madpilot, ok..  :))
<lukey> frank23: yes.. its a superg adapter.  in fact, during the ubuntu installation it was detected.  but once i finished the os installation, all that shows up is my wired adapter
* etsb waits
<Healot> etsb, if you are using the same partition, unformatted, YES... if you formatted that install partiton it should use the default config on the CD
<frank23> lukey: what happens if you try   sudo modprobe pci_ath
<kspath_> Healot: I do not think you are getting it. The grep is ignoring case by default even though ubuntu man page for grep says -i is required to ignore case. I have only been using/doing regex with grep for 10 years.
<Healot> kspath_, try to make it Case Sensitive then...
<lukey> FATAL: Module pci_ath not found.
<lukey> btw.. its a cardbus adapter on a laptop
<etsb> Healot, yes i have formatted the partition but it still says that i have files from a prvious install that may break the new install?
<frank23> lukey: I don't know if it should be the same module or not
<kspath_> Healot: grep "^[A-Z] [a-z] .*\, [A-Z] [A-Z]  [0-9] [0-9] [0-9] [0-9] [0-9] " filename
<Healot> howabout the 'x' and 'w' switch?
<lukey> if its installed... it should show up in xorg.conf right?
<etsb> Healot, should i just ignore it?
<frank23> lukey: the network card? no not in xorg.conf
<kspath_> Healot: You are not getting it. It is matching even all lowercase lines.  This same regex works EVERYWHERE else BUT Ubunuty x86 and Ubuntu PPC.
<Healot> i think so...
<Healot> kspath_, then consider that as BUG, kspath_, really
<lukey> is there any place that i can manually input the adapter information?  or is there a way to run the autodetect again and try to get ubuntu to recognize the adapter?
<etsb> Healot,  Healot i think so...---->who r u refering to?
<misdur>  anyone here uses free world dialup?....im having problems in registering it :(
<kspath_> Healot: Yes, it is. My honest guess is someone dumbed down grep to ignore case by default to reduce the problem with average ubuntu user not having clue one about shell or regex.
<frank23> lukey: do you have the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel installed?  pci_ath should be found at least
<lukey> frank23: not sure
<lukey> is there a way to check from terminal?
<frank23> lukey: kernel are you running?
<Healot> kspath_, i have my own grepper... Java-based... may it's a C bug perhaps?
<green_earz> misdur: i do use fwd, can you get the test call ?
<frank23> lukey: uname -a to get the kernel version
<lukey> ~$ whereis linux-restricted-modules
<lukey> linux-restricted-modules: /lib/linux-restricted-modules
<lukey> does that mean its installed?
<misdur> green_earz: cant even make it to log to the servr of fwd :(
<Healot> tried this '--perl-regexp', kspath_ ?
<lukey> 2.6.15-17-386
<green_earz> misdur: are you using sip prioxy ?
<Healot> maybe if you turn into perl-like regex... it can be case senstive?
<kspath_> Healot: I C bug that only impacts Ubuntu? and not Debian or any other linux or Solaris or NetBSD or OpenBSD or FreeBSD or AIX or HP/UX?  Well, that is not impossible but unlikely.
<misdur> green_earz: im using speedtouch router dsl modem
<misdur> green_earz: no im not using proxy
<Healot> or it just the lazy programmer?
<frank23> lukey: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386  to make sure its installed
<DarkMageZ> how stable is dapper 4?
<frank23> lukey: oh thats dapper
<lukey> linux-restricted-modules-386 is already the newest version.
<Healot> ubuntu is really different than Debian... in some ways
<misdur> green_earz: linphone says registration failed.
<Healot> kspath_, tell me what are you trying to grep
<frank23> lukey: maybe its not working in dapper right now I don't know
<misdur> green_earz: linphone says registration failed (time out).
<green_earz> misdur: set your cleint to use sip proxy its a lot easyer then the other which i can remeber the name of
<kspath_> Healot: City, ST 12345 on one line and city, ST 12345 on another line and city, st 12345 on another line. It only matches first line everywhere else buy Ubuntu x86 and Ubuntu PPC
<green_earz> misdur: Outbound Proxy: fwdnat.pulver.com:5082
<kspath_> Healot: On Ubuntu is matches all lines regardless of case
<misdur> ok
<green_earz>  misdur: have you found the config setup on the fwd site ?
<Healot> can you give me the file...
<misdur> green_earz: yep...tryiong it atm
<rukuartic> Does mbmon work with all chips and what not? Or does it only work with certain chipsets?
<Healot> certain chipset with ISA and I2C chips...
<Jivenix> any tools to connect to a sql server in ubuntu repositories?
<rukuartic> Healot, I'm having an interesting problem...
<kspath_> Healot: You can help other people. I was just going to point it out to someone/anyone.   Just try a simple file yourself with some lines with uppercase and others with lowercase.
<qpalzm> Does anyone know how to get video's working in totem?
<rukuartic> Healot, mbmon says No hardware monitor found, but then it says InitMBInfo: Success
<misdur> green_earz: it is still registration failed
<Healot> kspath_, what's the command line use?
<kspath_> Healot: try two lines     AAA on first line and aaa on second line.       grep "[A-Z] " filename
<Healot> rukuartic, some ACPI monitors are buggy
<Healot> ok, kspath_, doing some text file, your example
<qpalzm> Does anyone know how to get video's working in totem?
<shiv> any bibus users here?
<rukuartic> Healot, any suggestions?
<green_earz> misdur:http://www.freeworlddialup.com/help/?p=userguides&s=ipphone
<Healot> kspath_, I wrote "AAA" "aaa" "BBB" "bbb" > did the grep... and get "AAA" "bbb" "BBB"
<Healot> this is the bug you;'ve been saying... maybe it is ubuntu's specific bug...
<Healot> rukuartic, about mbmon... I can't suggest much,,, but try to install it on a different hardware perhaps?
<zezu> anyone have suggestions for a very lightweight and fast booting distro ?
<green_earz>  misdur: it looks like its > SIP Proxy:  fwd.pulver.com:5060
<misdur> green_earz: okies trying it
<Misterslurpey> how come i can log in as su
<Misterslurpey> *i cant
<kspath_> Healot: Do you understand why it is a bug?
<Misterslurpey> do i have to create that
<rukuartic> Healot, Rats... looks like I'll just have to end up sticking in a thermomiter... :P
<rukuartic> Healot, Thanks anyways
<Healot> yes... ignoring case by default...
<bimberi> grep
<bimberi> gah, sry
<kspath_> Healot: ok, cool.  Just wanted someone that might be a regular in #ubuntu to know about it.
<OoAzzAoO> hey everyone, has anyone here successfully installed linux-idg?
<kspath_> Healot: Thank you for your patience. You were very kind and helpful to listen and try to understand.
<qpalzm> Does anyone know how to get video's working in totem?
<green_earz> misdur: in the future i would say have a look at a grandstream ata , good on price and with a hardware phone the are all way 24/7
<Healot> kspath_, does the 'grep "[A-Z] " filename' works fine, as you expected in other OSes?
<OoAzzAoO> qpalzm: do you own qpalzm.org?
<misdur> green_earz: oki
<qpalzm> no
<Healot> my java grepper output the desired result... not ubuntu's grep
<OoAzzAoO> qpalzm: ok thanks
<kspath_> Healot: yes, tested in Redhat, Debian and FreeBSD few minutes ago...
<green_earz> misdur: ebay is the place to track one down
<OoAzzAoO> has anyone gotten upnp1.2.1 to compile on breezy?
<kspath_> Healot: It would not be a huge issue if at least the manpage were at least update to say that it ignores case by default and perhaps has an option to include case sense. It contradicts what is expected though.
<steve___> is anyone in here using the module snd_hda_intel for their sound card?
<Ogre> anyone know if you can install flash for Konqueror?
<bimberi> kspath_: for what its worth, grep in dapper works (outputs 'AAA' and 'BBB' for said example)
<misdur> green_earz: it still wont work...this might be because i have a router?
<Healot> grep -x "[A-Z] [A-Z] [A-Z] " test.text... humm i still get "AAA" "BBB" "bbb"
<Healot> it does skip "aaa" as expected...
<green_earz> misdur: have a netgear rounter and no problem with the nat and sip
<Misterslurpey> has any one install the xfire plugin for gaim?
<misdur> green_earz: okies
<Misterslurpey> i need help
<Misterslurpey> seriously
<Healot> well, should i upgrade the dapper's grep?
<green_earz> misdur: check out kphone
<Protocol1> Misterslurpey, theres an xfire plugin for gaim?
<Misterslurpey> yes
<intelikey> Healot -v
<Protocol1> nice
<Misterslurpey> i dont know how to install it
<Misterslurpey> and im getting frustrated
<Misterslurpey> i dont  get the instructions
<etsb> not installing to unclean targe ??
<etsb> target*
<green_earz> misdur: aptitude show kphone
<Protocol1> i just got cedega on my ubuntu today
<Misterslurpey> cvs? ubutu
<mediated> what program should I use to manage my iPod?
<etsb> how do i erase or format the target file system b4 proceeding with install?
<mike4479> HI guys is it possible to install Ubuntu over the internet??
<Misterslurpey> protocoll did you use CVS?
<Misterslurpey> ubuntu?
<Protocol1> cvs?
<misdur> green_earz: would it work under gnome?
<etsb> while installing the base system a message comes up and says that it will not install to unclean target?
<green_earz> misdur: it would but you would have to install quite a bit of the qt packages
<Ogre> flash, konqueror? anyone know? :) *smiles purdy like*
<kspath_> Healot: Upgrade the grep?  How is dumbing down the grep to not match was all other Linux/Unix/BSD do by default an upgrade?
<Protocol1> i just bought it from transgamings website
<etsb> i have installed 1.5gb / and the rest /home
<misdur> green_earz: okies trying atm
<mike4479> HI guys is it possible to install Ubuntu over the internet??   with a few floppies
<green_earz> misdur: do a aptitude install kphone -s   to simulate its install to see what its go to do
<etsb> partition 1.5gb as / nd the rest as /home
<etsb> and*
<etsb> do i need to configure raid or lvm to solve this problem?
<mediated> Can anyone recommend a program for ubuntu so I can manage multiple iPods?
<Nameeater> multiple user accounts?
<mike4479> HI guys is it possible to install Ubuntu over the internet??   with a few floppies
<Drac[Server] > How can I use cat to see if my mouse works from the console?
<qpalzm> no
<Nameeater> mike4479 try googling for ubuntu netinstall andread through those
<qpalzm> Does anyone know how to get video's working in totem?
<Drac[Server] > I know there's a way to use cat or something to do it...
<frank23> Drac[Server] : sudo cat /dev/psaux
<frank23> Drac[Server] : at least for me
<mike4479> Nameeater: ok thanks
<Ogre> Can I get Konqueror to support flash?
<mike4479> Nameeater: so it can be done right?
<Drac[Server] > Okay... This is actually a serial mouse, so cat /dev/ttyS0... I got nothing from it. I take it that's indication that there's something wrong with the port/mouse?
<Nameeater> ubotu tell qpalzm about restrictedformats
<Misterslurpey> installing cadega i get an error
<Misterslurpey> how do you fix this
<Healot> you don't cat files on "/dev"
<Drac[Server] > frank23: *poke*
<qpalzm> anyone??
<frank23> Drac[Server] : that's an old mouse ;)  I don't really know much about this
<etsb> Healot,  please help me
<green_earz> Ogre: yes, aptitude search flash    in debian its flash-nonfree package name, you need
<frank23> Drac[Server] : are you sure thats the right device?
<Ogre> Ok
<Drac[Server] > frank23, it's the same idea. Just tell me if I'm right or not, please. I know the mouse works, but there are two places on the board to plug in the serial port. I might have plugged the wrong one.
<intelikey> qpalzm i don't even know how to get vidios working in vlc
<Drac[Server] > frank23, I've configured serial mice many times before this.
<qpalzm> intelikey, me neither :(
<frank23> Drac[Server] : I haven't
<Healot> mouse device isn't a tty device...
<green_earz>  Ogre: you will need to add the apt source for the non free in ubuntu i think so. i a debian user so not to formiluar with ubuntu setup
<etsb> this is frustrating
<qpalzm> Does anyone know how to get video's working in totem?
<Ogre> i have all the repositories set up
<Ogre> i'm just tired of having flash layering problems in firefox
<JustinLynn> qpalzm> what format would you like to play?
<qpalzm> avi mostly
<JustinLynn> qpalzm> what codec? divx. xvid. ?
<sls> how do you get ubuntu to forwars x11 over ssh?
<green_earz> Ogre: so have you aptitude search flash   to track down the package
<qpalzm> divx
<sls> if you did a server install and then added x11
<Ogre> kk
<JustinLynn> qpalzm> okay do you have multiverse and universe repositories setup?
<qpalzm> yes
<JustinLynn> qpalzm> just a second.
<qpalzm> JustinLynn, ok thanks
<JustinLynn> qpalzm> you'll need to install the package totem-xine by entering sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Healot> totem-xine will remove totem-gstreamer... ubuntu packages are evil
<qpalzm> ok, one sec
<qpalzm> JustinLynn, done
<Ogre> so i installed the flash-nonfree, and when I load up konq and try to go to a page with flash it asks if I want to save the file...
<qpalzm> JustinLynn, is that all?
<Madpilot> Healot, totem-xine works better anyway, IME
<JustinLynn> qpalzm> now you'll have to install a special deb file from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Healot> yeah...
<Healot> i prefer xine or gxine...
<JustinLynn> qpalzm> are you using 32bit ubuntu?
<qpalzm> im not sure :S
<meat> DCC SEND anylongrandomstringhere
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mail.hotserver.ch]  by Ubugtu
<Madpilot> I like Totem's UI, it "just works"
* meat was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<Healot> 'uname -ra' makes you sure
<qpalzm> Linux ubuntuelite 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<JustinLynn> qpalzm> well then you most likely are :). you'll need to download that deb and then sudo dpkg -i [whereTheDebIs] 
<Razor-X> Does radvd assign an IPv6 address on every kernel bootup?
<Healot> see i686... 32bit then
<Drac[Server] > What boot param do I need to add to grub's menu.list to disable ACPI checks?
<Healot> noacpi
<philippe_> hi
<Healot> i think
<Drac[Server] > Thanks. Just checking.
<Drac[Server] > I thought it was noapic...
<babo> Is anyone here experienced with curl and form posting ?
<philippe_> i would like to know how i can see my second hard disk
<misdur> green_earz: what does this mean? -----> SIP/2.0 400 Bad Request
<Razor-X> babo: curl?
<Razor-X> curl is pretty much dead.
<etsb> "NOt Installing to UNclean Target" --->how do i solve it?
<Razor-X> wget is better than curl in almost every way.
<Healot> internet call huh
<babo> Razor-X: different tasks, different tools ...
<Razor-X> babo: Ah. Curl specific, eh?
<Razor-X> Don't see many tasks like that, nowadays :D.
<babo> Razor-X: for form posting I prefer curl, but for everthing else, I go with wget
<Madpilot> !tell philippe_ about mount
<Drac[Server] > Can somebody please tell me the boot param to disable ACPI?
<babo>  I'm trying to post a form on to a website using curl ... problem is though, that it's one of those login+encrypted VIEWSTATE forms and I seem to have run into a  deadend.
<Healot> System -> Adminstration -> Disks for anyone not familiar with command lines like mount, umount and alike
<Healot> oh... ASP.net forms...
<maple> anyone know a good usenet server that is free
<Healot> maple, google for it :)
<maple> i did, but there are so many terrible ones i didnt know if someone had found a good one
<babo> what's the best asp.net channel ... I've tried a couple of variations but there all deserted ?
<JustinLynn> Healot> ASP.net forms?
<green_earz> misdur: try the 5082 port for the sip proxy
<misdur> oki
<Healot> login+encrypted VIEWSTATE forms >> I am sure this is ASP.net page... or form in ,NET term
<JustinLynn> Healot> oh I see..
<green_earz> misdur: its nearly there better the last time
<misdur> green_earz: yehh :)
<green_earz> nice one
<Ogre> Still having any problems with Konq and Flash, anyone able to devote a little time to me? >.<
<Healot> KDE's konquerer huh
<green_earz> misdur: can you do a test call to fwd ?
<Ogre> yup
<Healot> I think it uses Mozilla's Flash
<Ogre> my normal linux guru went to bed
<misdur> green_earz: how to use that?
<GeorgeAScott> hey,  I've got a harddrive that i used to have ubuntu 5.10 on.  and now i'm trying to re-install it but on a different computer.  I'm running into problems with partitioning the disk
<Healot> just install the plugin to your regular mozilla dir, then there you go
<intelikey> Ogre who was taht ?
<green_earz> misdur : Dial 613 to perform a echo test
<Ogre> i used synaptic and reinstalled flash for mozilla, and the non-free version, and SWF-player...
<Ogre> my friend Meff from a forum i'm on
<intelikey> ah i see
<Ogre> i just can't annoy the guy with my questions, it's amazing
<Healot> the macromedia, now adobe's plugin works fine on 32bit... but if you were pointing 64bit... hum
<zezu> totem(xine) should be capable of playing DVD-VOB right ?
<zezu> I hear the audio, but i have no video
<Healot> yes...
<misdur> green_earz: ohh boy now i see a ....registration failed. bad request
<nalioth> zezu: use vlc
<Healot> maybe you didn't installl the mpeg2 decoder, but if you heard the sound, that ac52dec is installed
<zezu> nalioth, ok i'll try it
<GeorgeAScott> does anybody know an easier way to fix my partitioning problem that doesn't include taking the drive back out?
<Healot> what kind of problem, is it MBR-related?
<Ogre> sweeeet got it working
<green_earz> misdur: check your user name and password
<zezu> nalioth, thx it works
<Ogre> tools>config konq>plugins> scan
<Healot> or "I-cant-mount-the-partition" problem
<Protocol1> im trying to get 3d acceleration going can anyone help me?
<misdur> k
<Protocol1> im using an intel video chip
<intelikey> ok this is way to automatic for me.... i used links to check my webmail (pop3)  and now if i type mail it starts links and goes to the login page of the pop3 server.... for all users!  ?
<GeorgeAScott> Healot: i don't think it's mbr related.  it used to have ubuntu on it once before.  now none of the space is showing up on the ubuntu install partitioner
<Healot> yeah... konq needs to rescan for plugin... heh... one sucky file-browser cum Internet browser
<Synergy> hehe
<Synergy> sorry to bug ya
<Healot> GeorgeAScott, no partition at all? blank disk, you mean
<GeorgeAScott> that's what it is looking like..
<Synergy> new guy to linux nad i just installed and got the dos looking login and password
<GeorgeAScott> but even the unallocated space isn't showing up
<intelikey> GeorgeAScott loose your files ?
<Healot> any OS in that disk? I mean can you boot it?
<Synergy> did that and still no gui interface
<Syns> can someone help me with ssh-server? i have a friend trying to log ina nd it says host unreachable
<GeorgeAScott> it was all backed up.. no worries...
<Madpilot> Synergy, you did a stardard install?
<Synergy> yea
<Healot> Synergy, install 'ubuntu-desktop' and 'xserver-org'
<intelikey> Syns firewall ?
<Madpilot> Synergy, type "startx" - see if that works
<Synergy> k
<GeorgeAScott> i meant for the drive to be completely empty for a fresh install
<Healot> startx for starter...
<intelikey> syns are you behind a router ?
<Syns> yes
<Syns> well...
<Syns> its a dsl modem
<Synergy> madpilot thanks man
<Synergy> that was it
<Syns> not a router
<Syns> and no firewall
<Madpilot> Synergy, good - got all the nice brownness now?
<Syns> perhaps the modem has a firewall
<Synergy> yuh
<intelikey> Syns  do  iptables -L just to make sure
<Synergy> i might be back tommorow night earlier for questions
<Synergy> i got to sleep now
<Synergy> lol
<Synergy> thanks tho
<intelikey> then see if you can connect locally Syns   ssh localhost
<Healot> bleh
<zezu> nalioth, any tips for optimizing or anything for vlc?  It seems ok in its default window, but choppy fullscreen for dvd, and when i resized the window it just disappeared
<Healot> askign at the time that he actually need to booze
<MrDez> I'm pondering migrating an entire company from a Windows/Xandros mix to Kubuntu.  Has anyone come across a GUI configuration tool for joining windows active directory domains? (ie, installing kerb5 winbind manually, but gui automagically reconfiguring all /etc .conf files needed)
<intelikey> Syns ifconfig      and make sure "lo"  is configured also.   that could easily be the culpret
<nalioth> zezu: you watching a real dvd disc or a .vob off the hard drive?
<Healot> Windows AD, MrDez ?
<zezu> off of hdd
<MrDez> heal:yes
<Healot> you want a GUI adminstrative tool, eh
<nalioth> zezu: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<DarkMageZ> :( damn 3rd world country... damn torture downloading @ only 140KB/s
<intelikey> you run vlc in x ?
<MrDez> healot: ive manually configured it before and have no problem with that, but I need something user friendly so my nonlinux support techs can easily deal with it
<Healot> sure, I try my best to search for such tool for you
<Syns> i can connect locally no problem
<MrDez> thats the main cripple factor for implementing linux at sites, lack of a pertty picture filled 'tard gui for the windows only techs
<pretty> ellow
<pretty> ellow
<pretty> asl
<intelikey> Syns then make sure "the friend" is using the correct ip.   and what is the error message they get ?
<DarkMageZ> MrDez: your the head tech right? force those lower techs into some training
<bur[n] er> bleh to active directory
<Syns> host unreachable
<Syns> i give them my wan ip
<Syns> that should work just fine yeah?
<intelikey> mmmm maybe the ppp ip
<jiping> hello
<MrDez> DarkMageZ: gladly, but these guys got burned by a 'BSD' guy that spent over a year 'migrating' them to Xandros Linux, which turned out to be terribly slow and bloatwaretastic, somehow they are still willing to try linux
<jiping> who can tell me how i can go to #ubuntu-cn?
<MrDez> so im trying to keep it simple enough for them to reconfigure after a little training
<intelikey> jiping '/join #ubuntu-ca'
<intelikey> err cn
<intelikey> or es or anything you like   gr maybe.
<yoyo> hi everybody
<pretty> ellow yoyo
<yoyo> a little question about sound
<intelikey> everyone left about an hour ago and hasn't come back yet sorry
<MrDez> hmm
<MrDez> actually
<Healot> MrDez, try googling for 'sadms'. It's a GUI tool for SAMBA, Active Dir, etc...
<yoyo> I have plugged my micro to my pc
<MrDez> does webmin have AD stuff?
<MrDez> *duh*
<MrDez> heh
<yoyo> and ubuntu doesn't seem to actually record sound
<MrDez> healot: thx
<Healot> yes and webmin too
<yoyo> is there anything special I have to config for the micro?
<intelikey> possably unmute it in alsamixer  idk.
<Healot> http://sadms.sourceforge.net/ >> Direct link...
<Healot> ot SADMS
<Healot> of*
<yoyo> it's not muted
<yoyo> I checked that when I plugged it
<MrDez> thx, found it, w00t sadms has deb packages
<MrDez> no make installing for me
<MrDez> hehe
<MrDez> <-- lazy @ 1230am
<dfc> is it possible that dapper is making my hard drives stay warmer on my powerbook?
<Healot> yeah
<yoyo> it works perfect in winxp, i need it in ubuntu
<dfc> i have ran debian/fedora/osx and I do not remember my palms sweating this much
<Healot> programmer aren't alzy anymore :)
<dfc> does anyone here use a powerbook?
<Healot> not me, dfc
<dfc> is there something i can do to keep the temperature down?
<intelikey> yoyo i've never had any problem recording anything,  once i get sound working the recording is all set;    sorry.
<Healot> Mac isn;t my style
<dfc> is 46 celsius hot for a hard drive?
<yoyo> mmmmm..... normally it shoud work like yours intelikey
<yoyo> i guess a tiny detail is wrong in my sound config
<MrDez> yoyo: so output works fine, only mic line input doesnt work?
<yoyo> MrDez... yeahhh right
<yoyo> the mic doesn't show any signal at all
<MrDez> using ubuntu or kubuntu volume mixer?
<MrDez> (kmix) is kubuntu
<yoyo> ubuntu
<yoyo> i'm using ubuntu 5.10, alsamixer
<yoyo> and alsactl
<yoyo> kmix doesn't tell anything to me
<MrDez> under file -> Devices is it listing more than 1?
<Healot> yoyo, tried 'ls -l /dev/dsp'
<Steil> is anyone here using dapper and the bcm43xx module?
<yoyo> healot, ls -l /dev/dsp works, it displays only one line
<yoyo> root, audio /dev/dsp
<Healot> so you do have a working card
<yoyo> yeap, I can listen to music, xmms and stuff
<yoyo> and ummm... MrDez, under Devices I have something in Sound Controller
<MrDez> in alsamixer, hit preferences, put a check mic boost and and mic select
<MrDez> u should get 2 more tabs
<yoyo> ALSA Capture
<MrDez> under select tab is it showing 2?
<yoyo> wait MrDez... i'm using alsamixer in terminal mode, not graphic mode
<Healot> hoho
<Raovq> is there a reason that i would not have permission to view a mounted disk?
<MrDez> oh
<MrDez> heh
<Healot> yoyo, try to use the beautifully crafted GUI volume control first
<intelikey> ok  when doing 'at HH:MM ^M '
<MrDez> im lazy
<MrDez> use the gui
<intelikey> how do you end the input ?
<narg> Raovq: sometimes its set to root only.
<Raovq> thats the thing, i have root
<narg> err
<Healot> like 'nouser' option
<narg> Raovq: ... it is mounted, right?
<yoyo> Healot, I checked th beautifully crafted GUI volume and verified that the mic is on
<Healot> Raovq, you might want to change the umask... to make it readable by others
<yoyo> not muted and ok... but still doesn't work
<Healot> then, can you record?
<yoyo> nope
<MrDez> not muted and enabled for capture?
<Lorvija> Hey, could someone help me a bit.. Was installing breezy and all went fine till the "install base system" stage come.. It gave errors and couldn't complete it. after that i decided to exit the install process and boot back to windows (was ment to be dualboot)... cant boot to windows.. :/ says "failed to load OS"... how to fix? I tried with xp install cd fixboot but didnt work..
<yoyo> and MrDez yes
<MrDez> try disabling mic capture, enable line in capture
<MrDez> ur sound card might have them mixed up
<Healot> line-in...
<intelikey> yoyo the mic is not in the line jack ?
<narg> Lorvija: did it get to the point of installing grub?
<Healot> take a look at the mic jack too...
<Raovq> how would i go about that, i went through disks and choose a location for the disk. where ever i put it, i get permission denied everytime i try open the folder that i put it.
<Lorvija> narg: nope, just to the base system..
<yoyo> intelikey.... yeahhh funny, but i didn't fall for that one
<narg> Lorvija: and I assume it was on a diffrent partition?
<Lorvija> narg: so just network, partitioning and the keyboard and language stuff
<MrDez> some cards go into 5.1 speaker surround mode and disable mic and use it for extra output, but havent experienced that in linux yet
<Lorvija> narg: yes, i had slave drive i didnt touch and i repartitioned my master and free'd 30gb. it went fine.. tried to install on that 30gb
<intelikey> well yoyo i really wasn't jokeing that time.     also you have selected the record device to be the mic ?
<Raovq> i placed it on my desktop and it would not let me log on saying there was an error in one of the .d*** files or something
<narg> Lorvija: do you remember the general thing the errors were complaining about?
<Raovq> this is the first time ive installed linux so excuse the ignorance
<Lorvija> narg: when the partitioning asked the questions i choce install on biggest continuous free space
<Healot> Raovq, edit your /etc/fstab file... add the option 'umask=0022' (this will vert to 7755) in the option columns, make sure you understand how to edit fstab file
<Lorvija> narg: it was just some error number
<yoyo> intelikey, I was just kidding
<Lorvija> sec i can try again if it comes up
<yoyo> but I checked that
<narg> Lorvija: ah, the ever fun number errors.
<Raovq> healot: thanks, ill give that a go now
<intelikey> yoyo is sox installed ?   or would you care to install sox to test that from cli ?
<Lorvija> narg: if i remember correctly it was 1 or 5
<oatis_> Can someone recommend a good GUI for Gnome to edit MySQL databases with?
<Healot> Raovq, do you know how to edit fstab?
<yoyo> what is sox?
<narg> Lorvija: I don't have the installer error numbers memorized :P
<intelikey> !info sox
<ubotu> sox: (A universal sound sample translator), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 12.17.7-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 266 kB, Installed size: 624 kB
<Raovq> no, i assumed vi /etc/fstab would do it
<yoyo> ok... I enabled the Line-in capture as well as the mic capture
<Lorvija> narg:  yep i thought so :P
<narg> Lorvija: Hrm, you may try to install again; completing the process could help (has for me before).
<Healot> no, i mean the format of that file.. Raovq hehe
<yoyo> and I can hear noise in the speakers as I talk... however, I can't record anything
<Healot> yeah i assume you can open/edit that file
<Lorvija> narg: hmm okay... would installing dapper for example help anything?
<yoyo> ok... getting sox
<Raovq> ah, it has an owner of root
<Healot> sudo!
<Healot> hehe
<MrDez> oatis: open synaptic and search for mysql
<narg> Someone should simply set the channel topic to 'sudo' :)
<Raovq> i assumed i set my account up to have root
<yoyo> how do I use sox?
<yoyo> it's now installed, I have soxmix and sox
<Raovq> in advanced settings my main group is root
<intelikey> let me see here.   you could hear nothing before you turned on line capture  and now you here your self.... you have the mic plugged in the "line in" jack  rather than the "mic" jack        check again.
<narg> Raovq: You still need to sudo or assume root for that to take effect.
<Raovq> how would i go about that?
<Begasus> moin peeps
<Begasus> anyone know why 'make' doesn't work?
<yoyo> intelikey... yeahhh I thought that too but I swear it's in the mic jack... well it has a mic icon
<MrDez> raovq: "sudo vi /etc/fstab" from cli
<intelikey> then in the term run record  and  see what happens.    man play   for more on syntax.
<narg> Begasus: does it give command not found?
<Psykus> ok, gnome is messed up...i had installed gdesklets, and was messing around with some of the applets, and it froze on me, so I killed it, and tried to bring it back up...nothing, freezes again, so I close it, and notice it's still in my notification area, so I remove the notification area, add it again, and now there's an empty, dead spot that I can't get rid of...long story short, I restart X/Gnome, and now it's popping up a window saying "I've detected a
<Psykus> panel already running, and will now exit."
<Psykus> I click ok, and it will tell me that again...I don't have a background or any panels up
<Raovq> mrdez, what do i have to change?
<narg> Begasus: try apt-get install build-essential
<Psykus> had to launch xchat from the terminal
<JustinLynn> Psykus> You could start a terminal session and killall gnome-panel but the easiest thing to do would be to reboot.
<yoyo> ok... I checked again
<Lorvija> narg:  btw which bootmanager supports dualboot better?
<yoyo> it's in the mic icon jack... and for the sox command
<yoyo> I did sudo apt-get install sox
<narg> Lorvija: I've only used grub, but it works very well
<Psykus> ok, that seemed to do it
<yoyo> and it didn't installed record whatsoever
<Begasus> ok installing narq thx
<Lorvija> narg: can the installer add windows automatically or does it need a bit help?
<Psykus> actually, no, the panel is froze, can't do anything with it
<Psykus> frozen*
<intelikey> yoyo just a thought.      is this icon you are looking at, on the box or on a sound card itself ?
<narg> Lorvija: it should do it automagically, but it can be hlped along if it doesn't.
<JustinLynn> Psykus> this has happend to me before, usually the easiest fix is to reboot :(
<yoyo> on a sound card itself
<Lorvija> narg:  okay, i should get in that stage pretty soonish
<intelikey>  rec   not record    my bad
<Psykus> oh, i've tried ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the GUI, shouldn't that accomplish the same thing?
<intelikey> rec test.wav
<MrDez> Raovq: one minute, reading back
<narg> Psykus: Thats kinda a brute-force method of doing it. Restarted gnome would probably work better.
<yoyo> ok ok ok, got it... let me try with rec
<narg> restarting*
<JustinLynn> psykus> it'll probably leave some processes running in the background that could mess with gnome. you should probably reboot. I know it's a pain but i've been trying to debug the situation on dapper myself.
<yoyo> rec test.wav, then I speak... then ctrl-c to stop
<Lorvija> narg: well... it failed again.. (:
<yoyo> then play test.wav and I hear nothing
<narg> Lorvija: any more info on the error?
<Lorvija> "the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)."
<JustinLynn> g'night all
<narg> Lorvija: is it still sitting there?
<yoyo> nope... nothing
<narg> Lorvija: hit alt+f3, and it should switch to a terminal with a crapload of messages, right?
<Lorvija> duh
<Lorvija> i'll run the base install again
<yoyo> ok ok... one more try... I enabled the micro again and the line-in too
<Lorvija> so i'll get the error again
<Lorvija> just exited and went to shell but couldnt find the log..
<kspath_> if anyone needs a properly working commandline grep you can apt-get install pcregrep and most things will work as you want...
<intelikey> yoyo in the term run soxmix  and look at the R device
<yoyo> geez... nothing... ok, I'll try with soxmix
<narg> kspath_: what is wrong with default grep?
<yoyo> the R device?
<yoyo> soxmix doesn't have any gui
<kspath_> narg: default grep in breezy is case insensitive which is opposite all other linux/bsd/unix
<intelikey> isn't one device marked with R ?
<narg> kspath_: That is an odd default :/
<Lorvija> narg:  okay so now i got the terminal
<narg> Lorvija: Ok, what do the last few lines say in general?
<yoyo> intelikey.... where? soxmix is just a one line command, it doesn't show any gui
<yoyo> or where do you mean for me to look for an R device?
<kspath_> narg: My guess is it was dumbed down to allow people that do not comprehend regex to use grep to search things without knowing case matters by default normally...
<yoyo> /dev/dsp? do you mean that?
<narg> kspath_: are you sure its not just symlinked to grep -i?
<Lorvija> well the whole page seems to be about the same error.. but cant see the first line which started it... couple last lines just state "errors were encountered while processing base-files_3.1.5.... and base-passwd_3.5.10..."
<intelikey> errrmmm  well i thought there was a listing....   man soxmix and check for list
<yoyo> geez.... sorry but man soxmix doesn't work
<oatis_> Can someone recommend a good GUI for Gnome to edit MySQL databases with?
<kspath_> narg: yes, I used /bin/grep and /bin/egrep and  checked using locate and which and whereis ...
<yoyo> no manual entry for soxmix
<narg> Lorvija: equally useful errors :p Is your disk corrupted?
<yoyo> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help manual....
<narg> kspath_: on dapper its case-sensitive.
<intelikey> maybe it is aumix instead....    i'm running out of bullets yoyo    all this shooting in the dark.....
<kspath_> narg: you can test it yourself in less than 5 minutes including slow typing and mistakes. just put some lines will all lowercase and some others will all uppercase and try to only match  upper or lower
<yoyo> ok ok, try aumix
<kspath_> narg: Yes, someone told me it is not broken in dapper earlier. breezy is current release?
<yoyo> yeahhh I know... it shoud have worked since the beginning... don't really understand
<Healot> kspath_, i think they've fixed that on dapper
<narg> kspath_: yea, breezy is stable, dapper is dev.
<Lorvija> narg: on the top of the page it says like "file descriptor 3-6 left open"... then /dev/sda/sdb/sdc/sdd open failed no medium found no volume groups found... reading all physical volumes.. cp:read error: input/output error...
<kspath_> narg: I just fear someone will dumb down dapper grep
<Lorvija> narg: from then those processes just die and show that last error..
<kspath_> there is always pcregrep as a fall back
<narg> Lorvija: So I'm guessing either the disk or your harddrive is corrupted.
<Lorvija> narg:  and i doubt it's corrupted..
<Healot> on dapper its case-sensitive >> no dummy no more
<Lorvija> has been running well..
<intelikey> what card are we playing with anyway yoyo ?
<Lorvija> narg:  i've been using it actively before and it was fine
<narg> Lorvija: Usually when I see I/O errors that is my problem.
<yoyo> SiS SI7012
<narg> Lorvija: Hrm. You've got me then. But thats not your problem; windows is.
<Lorvija> narg: hmm okay nice... so is there anyway now to fix windows?
<kspath_> How many weeks/months till dapper is release?
<narg> kspath_: < 1 month
<Healot> 1 month
<kspath_> nice
<intelikey> kspath_ one
<Healot> April release
<kspath_> good luck, buena suerte, ... other langs
<Healot> you can dl the test version now however
<narg> Lorvija: So, what was the error on boot again?
<Lorvija> narg:  "failed to load operating system"
<narg> Don't bother with Xgl/compiz if you do. Heh. Just a headache....
<yoyo> gosh... nothing Rdevice in aumix either
<narg> Lorvija: Did it hit a grub screen or anything, or is it still in the windows boot loader?
<melv> hi all, i am a newb, and wanted to know, if i could instead of doing something like apt-get install linux-k7, download the files from another computer and then install on my home comp?
<yoyo> i have a term gui, with the same devices as in alsamix, only presented in a different way
<narg> melv: yes. dpkg -i the debs.
<Lorvija> narg: no grub. never got to install grub...
<Lorvija> narg: so i guess it's windows boot loader
<kspath_> Healot: I have my hands full with Debian, and CentOS, and Breezy, and FBSD, and OBSD, and NBSD, and Redhat and M$evilempire and ... Will wait for official release of dapper to see what is up .
<Lorvija> narg: should i try installing grub which could start windows?
<narg> Lorvija: I know squat about the windows boot loader :/
<melv> really thank you ver much narg
<Healot> melv, try to dl package manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<narg> Lorvija: yea, might be a good idea. Booting windows manually in grub is easy.
<yoyo> but Mic has a red 'R'... guess it stands for Recording
<narg> melv: No problem.
<melv> wow, you guys, rock!
<yoyo> it's the only one with the 'R'
<Lorvija> narg: wanna walk me through it? (:
<Healot> beta testing Dapper would be great, since you have more experience...
<intelikey> yoyo yes
<cyphase> whaa..
<narg> Lorvija: Installing grub?
<melv> thank you Healot, and narg
<cyphase> Liferea doesn't support https..
<yoyo> but that's all, it has a good volume level...
<Lorvija> narg:  well making grub boot windows (:
<yoyo> a Red 'R' and nothing else...
<guy> how do i give my user root control?
<narg> Lorvija: Hrm, I can't remember, will the install cd let you skip to the install boot option?
<narg> guy: sudo, or sudo -s for a shell.
<Healot> just add them in /etc/sudoers file
<intelikey> yoyo just to humor me.  unplug the mic and plug it in the other plug and test one time.....
<Lorvija> narg: yes i can choose grub or lilo
<narg> Lorvija: Go grub.
<yoyo> will do, intelikey
<yoyo> hahahahaha.... it's going to be funny for me too
<Lorvija> narg: hmm nice.. this time it detected xp and asks if it should install on mbr.. so should i do it?
<Healot> yoyo, stick to Windows then :)
<narg> Lorvija: yes.
<Lorvija> okay
<yoyo> nooooo... I want to get rid of winxp
<Healot> Lorvija, up to you, if you wanna use NT bootloader then leave it on the partition...
<yoyo> plugged intelikey... will do the test
<Healot> if you prefer GRUB... install it on MBR
<narg> Healot: No real reason to use nt loader, is there?
<Healot> I am keeping my license...
<Healot> WEll, yes narg
<Lorvija> narg: argh..... "unable to install GRUB in (hd0) executing "grub-install (hd0) failed. This is fatal error"
<Healot> I prefer simplicity of NT Bootloader
<yoyo> well... intelikey... first thing I notice... no noise in the speakers
<narg> Lorvija: hrm. Thats not good. You sure the disk/hdd isn't erroring? :p
<yoyo> and 2nd, nothing from recording either
<Healot> i think Lorvija's CD is done for...
<narg> Healot: Heh, grub is good enough for me, but each to his own :)
<Lorvija> narg: hmm propably the error is that i couldnt install the base system fully..
<narg> Healot: *nod*
<yoyo> nnnnnaaaarghh... nothing
<Lorvija> narg: checked console and it said /sbin/grub-install no such fiel or dir
<Lorvija> file*
<Syns> port 80 is for www yeah? i have a friend trying to connect to my dsl modem to help me configure it, but it comes up as 404
<Healot> your install CD is like rotten...
<Syns> any ideas?
<intelikey> yoyo sorry dude !      i've doen all i know to do from here.
<narg> Lorvija: err... do alt+f2, and press enter, then do cd /sbin
<yoyo> yeap... thanks anyway intelikey
<Healot> Syns, maybe your DSL router run Webserver on different port, 8080 for example
<narg> Lorvija: you know, this reminds me of a time I was installing, and it was erroring like this. I looked at the cd and there was mold growing on it...
<Healot> read the DSL documentation first...
<Healot> really, read the documentation first...
<LGiuss> hello, can't find information how to fix locales upgrade problems. maybe someone could point me to it? error message : http://pastebin.com/590394
<Lorvija> narg:  so i should burn new cd?
<intelikey> yeah 80 = http
<narg> Lorvija: Thats by best guess atm.
<Healot> Lorvija, try to run CD check first...
<Lorvija> hmm okay i'll download it and burn it.. i'll come back whining if it fuck sup (:
<Syns> k..
<Syns> well how do i check that
<Healot> if you got error, then burn a new CD...
<Syns> 8080 isnt working by the way
<Lorvija> narg: ok i'll check it
<narg> Lorvija: sadly, I won't be here, its 1:10 am, so I'm out.
<narg> adios
<Lorvija> narg:  okay thanks for the help (:
<Healot> depkg-dev died on you, LGiuss ?
<Healot> Syns, read the DSL documentation, mostly on the CD or leaflet that comes with it
<Healot> we don't own your router, Syns :)
<Syns> no kidding
<Syns> but i have linux and i cant execute that cd
<Healot> no kidding
<Healot> Syns, just tell me the DSL modem/brand
<Syns> actiontec
<Healot> do you know the IP address of that DSL thing?
<Healot> model?
<Healot> is that the proper spelling?
<Syns> i know it..
<Syns> holdon
<Healot> it's really manufacturer specific settings... we really don't own your DSL thing :)
<Syns> actiontec
<enyc>  meep
<Healot> model... please model...
<Syns> GT701-WG
<narg> Syns: welcome to my modem model :)
<Healot> that was Internet IP address, are you sure... you're directly connected to Internet? or that's just the Half-Mask IP?
<narg> Syns: What is your problem?
<intelikey> if i drop a symlink to a script in /etc/cron.hourly/  it will exec the script on the hour each hour ?
<Syns> my problem is.. i setup an ssh-server
<Syns> tried to have a friend login and it said host unreachable
<Healot> http://www.pchell.com/dsl/gt701wg/ >> here, Syns, the page you should look on...
<narg> Syns: you need to forward the port
<Syns> so someone told me i may need to do some ip forwarding
<narg> Syns: 192.168.0.1, and configure it
<Healot> you can configure ports/port forward, etc,,,
<narg> advanced settings
<narg> go to port forwarding
<narg> and forward whatever ports you want
<Healot> that's way to off-topic...
<Healot> discussing some ISP DSL thing... :)
<julientavu> hi
<intelikey> Healot
<julientavu> I had a slooowww dsl connestion
<intelikey> Healot  ok then answer my question, it's on topic.
<julientavu> oops I haVe
<intelikey> if i drop a symlink to a script in /etc/cron.hourly/  it will exec the script on the hour each hour ?
<zezu> anyone know why voices in mplayer might be rendered really slow ?
<narg> intelikey: I'd assume so. I use kcron myself :P
<Healot> yes, it should... according ly
<zezu> background music and sfx sound like they could be ok (which is very weird, i'd think they should all be on the same stream)
<Healot> but don't expect that it will do from top to bottom of the list... :)
<intelikey> of course that assumes that cron is running...... which it's not.   hehhe
<Healot> hehe
<Healot> cron is dead...
<Healot> your cron :)
<intelikey> i never run cron.
<Healot> well. I like automation , I am lazy
<intelikey> but i was thinking about starting it on this box because of the uptime
<Healot> even in Windows, still run scheduler
<Healot> "at"
<intelikey> yeah but at is a one time thing,  right ?
<intelikey> whereas cron repetes
<Healot> no, you can repeat running things even with "at"
<Healot> with some switches...
<intelikey> hmm i didn't look closely enough at at i guess.
<Healot> everyone here seems to hate Windows :)
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> *shrugs*
<Healot> I love all the OSes, they are just software :)
<Healot> If I can grab all of them, and free machines too :)
<intelikey> read the "EULA" that comes with xp sometime.... hehhe   the code is fine, it's the contract i hate.
* intelikey doesn't do windows
<Healot> yeah, the license is too restrictive...
<intelikey> the license says in effect, 'm$ owns ju'
<LS|-away-> boah ich bin stinksauer
<ian_> googling and synaptic have revealed nothing about to enable NFS in Nautilus-- any tips?
<LS|-away-> irgendwelche kanacken haben mir gestern nacht den wagen aufgebrochen
<Healot> well, I would like to work with Bill's company...
<LS|-away-> direklt vor der haustr
<Healot> I guess that I am not good enough for their team :)
<Healot> German LS|-away- ?
<LS|-away-> wenn ich die erwische sticht die zahnbrste am nchsten morgen aber ins leere
<elkbuntu> LS|-away-, #ubuntu-de
<LS|-away-> oh sry
<LS|-away-> wrong channe
<Healot> I hate it when I can read yet cannot understand it
<LS|-away-> i am angry
<LS|-away-> some guys broke my car this night
<T0X1C> How do i make the Konsole window transparent?
<Healot> well, trivial question, do American ISPs give customers freedom of choosing their networking hardware?
<elkbuntu> LS|-away-, aww, well if that was the topic of the german talk before, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that
<Healot> LS|-away-, car vandalized huh
<LS|-away-> these idiots
<Healot> T0X1C, gnome console?
<LS|-away-> they take my new radio
<HymnToLife> elkbuntu> everyone knows USA is the country of freedom *roll*
<Healot> oh Konsole
<T0X1C> Konsole, i think it is from KDE
<T0X1C> yea...
<markk> What, specifically, do you want to know about American ISP's?
<T0X1C> i choose transparent schemas, but it doesnt work
<intelikey> T0X1C it should be in the menu of konsole if it can be done.    and i assume it can, cause kde is like that.  what ever you want it to do.....
<Healot> T0X1C, I think it's Edit - > Current Profile...
<T0X1C> just a black background with white text
<Healot> then Effect - > Choose Transparent Background?
<intelikey> Healot edit   lol  that would be the gnome way.....
<T0X1C> and i have also tried editing the functions, but i have had no luck
<Healot> well, that's GNome, terminal hahah
<Healot> never had KDE for long time...
<markk> Healot, what do you want to know about american ISP's?
<intelikey> konsole is not gnome tho
<T0X1C> yea, i know, but it works
<rssjam005> hi
<Healot> "do American ISPs give customers freedom of choosing their networking hardware?"
<rssjam005> how would i create an empty file?
<kristopher> When I use the function keys on my notebook bring up a hud in the top-left that looks corrupt, how can I fix this?
<ian_> rssjam005: right click?
<Healot> touch <filename>
<Madpilot> Healot, what do you mean by 'networking hardware'?
<intelikey> rssjam005 touch file
<Healot> in CLI :)
<rssjam005> oh yes touch... now i remember
<StudyUrNme> > filename
<rssjam005> thanx
<Healot> networking hardware, like DSL thing... etc
<intelikey> echo '' > file
<elkbuntu> modem or router, you mean?
<ian_> is there a package for nautilus NFS support?
<intelikey> vi file and save
<intelikey> nano file and save
<intelikey> .....
<Madpilot> Healot, ISPs in North America usually seem to provide/sell/lease you the modem (cable or ADSL) and what you stick behind it is your problem
<purpleidea> !alsa
<ubotu> methinks alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<eob84> is there a way to mount usr to a specefic folder on a partition?
<kristopher> Anyone have a clue about my notebook's HUD that comes up when I use the function keys?
<purpleidea> what do you mean by hud?
<Healot> I guess it's the same evil scheme all over the world :)
<kristopher> it's a little blue rectangle
<eob84> I am trying to get my /usr and /home directory on the same partition and I really don't know how to do this
<kristopher> it has my volume and brightness meters
<purpleidea> more info i just started reading
<purpleidea> oh
<purpleidea> that
<purpleidea> whats wrong
<kristopher> in windows it was in the top-left and went away
<kristopher> but ubuntu it moves around my cursor and looks garbled
<kristopher> I just want to disabled it :-/
<purpleidea> what laptop?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wheeeee gmail doesn't allow html signatures
<sima`> hi :D
<narg> Tallia1Kubuntu: gmail doesn't allow html period :p
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i saw
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you think it will ever?
<joelbryan> Tallia1Kubuntu: you mean GPG? yes. :-(
<sima`> i have a question, might be easy for you guys
<eob84> does anyone know how I can get /usr /home on the same partition?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you think it will ever?
<Hobbsee> sima`: shoot
<sima`> i download/instal visualboy from synaptic and i cant find it :O
<Healot> eob84, huh, just make a single '/' partition?
<sima`> well im not sure if im getting it
<Healot> oh
<sima`> the checkbox is shaded out
<Healot> !tell sima` about repos
<sima`> haha thanks :)
<eob84> Healot, there are two diffrent partitions
<Healot> to make /usr /home on the same partition, just create a single root partition then,,,
<eob84> the root partition is seperate then the partition I want these two diretories on
<eob84> is there a way to mount two directorys from the same partition?
<StudyUrNme> eob84 try:  sudo mkdir /usr/home; ln -s /usr/home /home
<StudyUrNme> sudo ln -s
<Healot>  linking homedir to /...
<Healot> where homedir is actually in /usr... cool idea :)
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me with wget? how do i use it to grab all the links on a page?
<Healot> -r?
<yoyo> hi again
<Healot> followed ''-l <level of recursion>"
<yoyo> everybody :P
<Healot> sup, voice recorder?
<yoyo> hey, intelikey... I have it working now!!!!
<yoyo> Healot, thanks dude... it works now
<yoyo> I read the following link:    http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102377
<Healot> heh
<Agent_bob> yoyo great and good on ya.   what did you do ?
<Healot> what did you do to make it work...
<yoyo> everything was plugged ok, it was just not well configured... don't know why
<Healot> ScreaminIke, if you have non HTML link (e.g. video file etc...) add "-k" to dowload that file, instead of the links alone
<ScreaminIke> bangin, healot
<ScreaminIke> thanx
<yoyo> i followed the steps in the link I gave you (if you have time to read it)... but here is for short what i did
<ScreaminIke> also... how do i use bash to delete any file in a directory NOT ending in <extension>
<yoyo> double click 'volume icon' in panel which opens 'volume control'
<ScreaminIke> for instance, delete all non-jpgs?
<Healot> that's why they are call FAQ, yoyo :)
<Agent_bob> you patched it     kewl
<yoyo> yeap... darn right Healot... I was just lazy to search for it
<yoyo> since everybody here is pretty sharp on linux knowledge and advices
<yoyo> once in volume control, I selected preferences
<hyperstream_> hmm i cant play any movie files. where can i find the codecs?
<Healot> I am not good with GNU/Linux hehe
<hyperstream_> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Agent_bob> !can't record
<ubotu> from memory, can't record is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102377
<Agent_bob> there you go ^
<yoyo> checked on 'Capture' which adds a slider next to microphone
<yoyo> and I enabled it.... voila quoi!!!!
<yoyo> now microphone is enabled, capture is enabled, line-in is disabled... it all works fine
<yoyo> skype here I come!!!
<Agent_bob> lol
<malt> does anyone know the command to make a mysql db and and the command to add a user and a password to the db i make? i have mysql server installed but just cant figure out how to add that information
<ScreaminIke> hrm...
<hyphenated> yoyo: called echo123?
<ScreaminIke> skype... always gives me an error on install...
<hyphenated> ScreaminIke: yeah, you have to repackage it a little bit
<ScreaminIke> and i have to uninstall it to patch or install anything else...
<drip6> anyone know a good console based mp3 player that can display playlists?
<ScreaminIke> then reinstall in when i'm done...
<Agent_bob> !lamp
<ubotu> I guess lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<yoyo> mmmmm.... what's echo123?
<hyphenated> it's not as easy as some other packages
<ScreaminIke> hyphenated, how do i do that?
<hyphenated> yoyo: an echo service for skype to make sure it's all working
<yoyo> ok ok... I will try
<Healot> bashing, ScreaminIke? somthing like this if [ (some flag here) (filename wildcard)] ; then
<yoyo> actually I have already downloaded the version 1.2
<Agent_bob> malt that link ubotu just posted has some mysql howto's ^
<hyphenated> ScreaminIke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto is probably a good start
<malt> ok thanks
<Healot> rm (something);
<yoyo> and I had to download a libqt package from packages.debian.org
<Healot> fi;
<yorkensen> hi all
<yoyo> since the library was not present in packages.ubuntu.org
<hyphenated> ScreaminIke: the reason you have to do your 'uninstall; do normal patches; reinstall' is probably related to broken dependencies.
<Healot> mpeg123, drip6 ?
<ScreaminIke> it is
<drip6> thanks
<yoyo> ScreaminIke... see if the broken dependencies has to do something about libqt-102mc
<hyphenated> the appropriate libraries are there, just with different names in ubuntu compared to debian unstable
<yorkensen> newbie question: is it possible to start a remote Xsession to a ubuntu server without X?
<ScreaminIke> it does
<ScreaminIke> that's the package
<ScreaminIke> know what? i'm not interested in fixing it right now...
<Agent_bob> x on neither box ?    no
<yorkensen> x on the client
<hyphenated> yorkensen: uh.. how so? the server has X programs, but no X server?
<ScreaminIke> i am interested in how i get wget to ONLY download files of a certain extension, though
<ScreaminIke> say... mp3's...
<yoyo> sorry... don't know
<ScreaminIke> healot, you have any suggestions?
<Agent_bob> i hesitate to say no but i don't see how you could.
<hyphenated> yorkensen: ssh -X you@server should enable X forwarding. that means programs running on the server will display on your local machine
<C-O-L-T> HOW CAN I HAVE A DOCK LIKE IN MAC OS?
<yorkensen> thanks so much, I'll have a try and will let you know
<Healot> -A (extension)
<Healot> there
<Agent_bob> if the server has no x  it will have no x-apps either, in most cases.   but you can use a graphical interface to connect to the server that has no x on it.   if that is what you are asking.
<Healot> --no-parent -A .gif (dl the gif file and forget the index file)
<Noet> hmm anyone know what the package name for the man pages for C++ is?
<yorkensen> hyphenated: ssh -X doesn't work as I don't have any X program running on the server
<Noet> i forgot and i have just reinstalled ubuntu
<hyphenated> yorkensen: so uh.. what are you trying to achieve? :-)
<ScreaminIke> healot, so wget -r -a .mp3 http://songfight.org/ will... work?
<Agent_bob> yeah hyphenated that is kinda where i was staggering....
<elkbuntu> Noet, do apt-get install build-essential
<Noet> elkbuntu, i have done that, but that doesn't contain
<hyphenated> Agent_bob: you probably can have X apps on a machine without an X server, it's just fairly daft to do so :-)
<Noet> the man pages
<Noet> never have =)
<Healot> wget -r -A .mp3 http://songfight.org >> capital A
<elkbuntu> well that's silly, sec while i search
<Healot> -A stands for accept lists, you might want to add -R (reject list)
<Noet> i have been searching like madman with apt-cache search, without success :/
<ScreaminIke> ah
<elkbuntu> apt-cache search is annoying when a zillion things fly by
<Noet> ye
<Agent_bob> hyphenated you can indeed have "some" x-apps on a box with no x,  but deps will pull in x  on many/most x-apps
<Healot> '--domains <domain>' to stay one single domain...
<Agent_bob> elkbuntu filter
<Healot> illegal MP3 download eh :)
<yoyo> hyphenated: echo123 works good... skype seems to work fine
<Noet> Agent_bob, filtering can be hard
<Agent_bob> apt-cache search BLAH | grep BLAH
<Noet> Agent_bob, when you dont know the name you are searching for
<yoyo> Healot: with this... goodbye to winxp is real!!!
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, "apt-cache search <foo> | less
<Madpilot> "
<elkbuntu> Agent_bob, my filters never seem to work, they still bring up a heap of seemingly irrelevent stuff
<Healot> Well, I got games to play!
<Healot> and products to create...
<Agent_bob> well filter through less
<Lorvija> whats the easiest cd burning software which can burn .isos ?
<Agent_bob> apt-cache search BLAH | less
<elkbuntu> well mabe you smart guys could tell noet the package name for the c++ man pages
<Noet> Agent_bob, i usually "filters" through 'more' ^^
<Healot> just use Gnome Natilus :)
<hyphenated> k3b is the one I prefer, but it requires KDE libs
<Madpilot> Lorvija, find your ISO file, right-click on it, choose Burn To Disc
<Agent_bob> Noet yuch
<Lorvija> Madpilot: okay thanks (:
<Agent_bob> more is less than less, cause, well; less is more than more.
<Healot> battery running dry, ATH, ATH
<ScreaminIke> hrm... is this an appropriate place to ask for very specific web-help for a non-systems related site? what i mean is... could someone help me mirror http://www.songfight.org ?
<Madpilot> ScreaminIke, maybe try #web
<Agent_bob> Noet lets see you do a '/ patern' search in more
<elkbuntu> Agent_bob, that's some wonderful logic there... almost as logical as MS :P
<Agent_bob> elkbuntu  if you use less you will see the logic in it.
<Agent_bob> man less
<markk> when configuring xorg, should an AGP card be considered a pci?
<keiz20133> hi
<keiz20133> i got this problem
<Agent_bob> agp is on the pci bus
<keiz20133> my firefox runnin under ubuntu when i try to access an youtube video dosn't play any sound and crash...i can i solve it?
<Unimatrix9> whats an youtube video?
<yorkensen> hyphenated: I'd like to get something like  'terminal server session' to a server that can not run a X session locally
<markk> I installed ubuntu a couple days ago, from a cd someone gave me
<hatake_kakashi> Unimatrix9: I presume its Shockwave or something.. its very pathetic how they don't allow you to download the file rather than having to streaming it off them
<keiz20133> an youtube video is a video from youtube.com
<Agent_bob> yorkensen ssh
<markk> and I downloaded and played a game, americas army.   it played really well
<Unimatrix9> i mean what format?
<markk> but then we screwed up the disk partitioning and I had to reformat and do it again
<Unimatrix9> markk, wich version?
<markk> now, this install, 3d performance sucks
<Unimatrix9> is the new american army out yet?
<markk> 5.10, I think?
<markk> no, only 2.5
<etsb> wont install due to unclean target
<markk> same versions, etc
<Unimatrix9> ah, and do you see any servers?
<markk> yeah
<Misnix> Unimatrix9, the one with torture rooms?
<markk> a few with players
<keiz20133> file gvp is the format google video player
<Unimatrix9> hmm, cool, i have been playing that game for a year nwo...
<markk> so, can someone suggest reasons why performance (framerates) are half of last install?
<etsb> im doing a fresh server install but it says that it will not install to unclean target!?
<Unimatrix9> but there where less servers last time
<markk> that's with all the defaults being the same
<sazwerx> anyone here ever using UML (User Mode Linux)on ubuntu breezy?
<markk> at least I think they are
<Unimatrix9> so i switched to enemy territory
<markk> yes
<markk> breezy
<Unimatrix9> also 3D and cool first time shooter
<markk> AA 2.6 for linux is coming soon
<Unimatrix9> i am waiting for that one!
<Kingmilo> omw hi guys :(
<markk> anyway, I run an ATI 97800
<Unimatrix9> markk : do you have nvidia>
<markk> 9700
<Unimatrix9> ah
<Unimatrix9> i see
<markk> pro
<etsb> im doing a fresh server install but it says that it will not install to unclean target!?
<Kingmilo> please someone help me with my wireless.. im pulling my last hairs out lol
<Kingmilo> intel PRO wireless. card is recognised etc etc, just no connection :|
<Agent_bob> etsb did you let the partitioner format the installation partition/s ?
<markk> anyway, as far as I can tell, I have duplicated the previous install precisely
<markk> including all updates, running the driver, etc
<markk> but the performance is totally sucky, when last time it was very good
<Unimatrix9> hmm, dont know much about ati....
* markk says ATI rulz :)
<markk> wish I had the money for a new athlon dual core
<Agent_bob> hmmm i thought nv idid
<Unimatrix9> are you sure you used the same drivers?
<markk> yes
<markk> fglrx
<Unimatrix9> versio
<Unimatrix9> n
<sazwerx> hello..
<sazwerx> anyone using UML?
<markk> maybe i'll try ATI's drivers
<etsb> Agent_bob, yes i did
<markk> I know something is screwed
<etsb> Agent_bob, my partition should now be 1.5gb for / and 8.8gb for /home
<Kingmilo> fsck this wireless mofo dishwashing git :?
<Agent_bob> etsb odd,  normally that error occurs when someone partitions and formats by hand while the partitioner waits on them.
<Agent_bob> etsb is /target mounted ?
<LePoulpe303> hi all
<etsb> Agent_bob, perhaps you could help me do this partition
<Unimatrix9> markk : glxinfo | grep direct
<LePoulpe303> anyone could help me regarding my ati 9600 ?  (i know ! next time i'll take nvidia)    http://pastebin.com/590439
<Unimatrix9> what does it say?
<etsb> Agent_bob, i only want / and /home
<Agent_bob> etsb maybe.   first i would use [alt] +[f2]   and run umount /target    then cycle back through the disk partitioning steps in [alt] +[f1]   (the installers tty)
<Agent_bob> etsb is the installer running right now or is this a one box operation ?
<Unimatrix9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<etsb> Agent_bob,i have reset that machine and will run installation steps  again
<etsb> restart*
<Agent_bob> ok that is basicly the same.
<yuri_> i have a file that ends in .sh that I need to execute. what is the command?
<hyphenated> sh blahblah.sh
<Unimatrix9> drop it in console ( shell )
<yuri_> thanks!
<hyphenated> or chmod a+x blahblah.sh
<Agent_bob> etsb one other thing that can cause that kind of error,  are you running a RAID on that box ?
<etsb> Agent_bob,i will let you know when i get to the partitioning page
<hyphenated> then ./blahblah.sh
<Unimatrix9> hehe
<etsb> Agent_bob,what is a RAID?
<hyphenated> etsb: that's a no :-)
<Psykus> trying to use the dd command to rip a CD to an .iso file, keep getting errors for some reason
<Unimatrix9> Psykus : do this , type mount
<dli> PsyberOne, you couldn't use a cdripper
<Unimatrix9> see what is your cdrom
<Agent_bob> multi disk (hdd's)  RAIDed togather into a single accessable drive,    i take it that the answer is no.
<Psykus> dd: reading `/dev/hdd': Input/output error | 48+0 records in
<Psykus>  | 48+0 records out
<Psykus>  | 24576 bytes transferred in 0.929549 seconds (26439 bytes/sec)
<Psykus> agh, linebreaks
<dli> Psykus, cd has no filesystem on it, no file
<etsb> Agent_bob, :) no then..
<Unimatrix9> http://bloglines.com/myblogs?mode=2
<Unimatrix9> read there for iso making..
<Psykus> oh
<Agent_bob> etsb let me know when it acts funny
<Unimatrix9> cat /dev/hdc >image.iso
<Unimatrix9> make sure you have the right device!
<LePoulpe303> Unimatrix9: already done that:(
<nexy> alright well i downloaded visualboyadvance from synaptic, but cant figure out where it is/how to run it :( im such a lameass. any suggestions?
<Unimatrix9> nexy : hold on
<nexy> np i got all night
<Psykus> keeps saying Input/Output error
<Agent_bob> nexy maybe in a terminal type 'which vis[tab]  '
<Psykus> it's a playstation 1 disc, if that has to do with anything...the emulator i'm trying to run it on won't let me run it straight from the drive, so I have to copy it to an .iso first
<etsb> Agent_bob,  im now at the method of partitioning page..im going to choose manual partition
<nexy> ill try that now
<Agent_bob> etsb k
<nexy> would me being on a powerbook have anything to do with it?
<Unimatrix9> nexy : run /usr/bin/gbva
<nexy> nexy@laptop:~$ run /user/bin/gbva
<nexy> bash: run: command not found
<Psykus> Unimatrix9, your bloglines link requires a login
<Unimatrix9> oh
<dli> Psykus, try ripperx
<Agent_bob> run  lol     no you don't type run you 'do' run      :)
<Psykus> i'm sure I have the right device as well, typing eject /dev/hdc ejects the drive that the disc is in
<nexy> oh
<nexy> haha
<nexy> :D
<nexy> im learniinnngggg
<Psykus> dli, ok
<etsb> Agent_bob,  i have now deleted existing partitions
<dli> Psykus, or cdmp3
<Agent_bob> etsb k
<etsb> Agent_bob,  im left with 10.2gb free space
<Agent_bob> etsb e ] k
<Unimatrix9> cat /dev/hdc >image.iso  that does not work?
<Agent_bob> no l in that ^
<etsb> Agent_bob,  now i want to creat a / partition
<Agent_bob> yep etsb
<nexy> k im in /usr/bin and im not seeing a gbva
<nexy> i see a vba
<Unimatrix9> nexy just open run
<Psykus> david@ubuntu:~$ cat /dev/hdc >image.iso
<Psykus> cat: /dev/hdc: Input/output error
<FoamY_LappY> is there anyone here that is an ibm thinkpad wizard as i have ubuntu and there is 2 glitches i would like to fix is someone can help please let me know ^_^
<Unimatrix9> and type /usr/bin/gvba
<nexy> just open run?
<Psykus> ripperx is for audio CDs only I think
<nexy> perhaps
<nexy> err
<Agent_bob> Unimatrix9 is there a reason you add the path /usr/bin/   if that is not part of the users path then there is big trubble there anyway.
<dli> PsyberOne, what do you have?
<FoamY_LappY> does anyone know if there is a speacal mouse driver for the thinkpad button?
<etsb> Agent_bob,  what are normal partition settings for / ?
<Psykus> dli, it's a Playstation 1 disc, the emulator i'm trying to use won't let me run it directly from the drive, so I need to rip to an .iso first
<Agent_bob> default ext3    etsb
<gameface> is there anyway to edit my kubuntu system settings so i can turn on my network n downloadkde upgrade?
<nexy> am i retarted
<Unimatrix9> i see
<nexy> why cant i figure out how to "open run"
<etsb> Agent_bob,  there are no Yes or No to fromat option?
<etsb> format*
<Agent_bob> cause you don't have a "run" on your box...   neither do i. nexy
<nexy> :|
<nexy> well im double clickin g on vba in my usr/bin
<nexy> and nothing is happening
<dli> Psykus, try kiso
<Agent_bob> you just type the command you want to run.    i.e.    gvba [enter] 
<Zoo> hi all
<Agent_bob> or        ls [enter] 
<nexy> i seeee
<Psykus> not found on apt-get, I have all of the default repositories turned on I think
<etsb> Agent_bob,  there are no Yes or No to format option?
<nexy> ahhahhaa i get it !!!
<nexy> finally
<nexy> thanks guys
<Agent_bob> yeah i sat that post etsb,   but continue it will format /
<Agent_bob> s/sat/saw/
<Unimatrix9> nexy , you need game boy advance roms to play the games
<Zoo> i want to do .. a custom install on my AMD Athlon XP 2600, another thing is.. I said heck with Xandros, and I like ubuntu on my laptop so much, but only thing is.. probably why I like it so much, is that i made myself be patient with alot of things, however, laptop has 512ddr2 ram, and workstation has 256, can hold 2 gb, and geforce fx 128 nvidia..
<nexy> yeah i got a few on my network
<Unimatrix9> okey
<nexy> is there a command
<nexy> to run them?
<Unimatrix9> happy playing time
<Zoo> I want to make sure I can install drivers right, and not have so many processes running i Don't care about..
<nexy> or is it simpler?
<Unimatrix9> choose file with the program
<C-O-L-T> how to have a dock like in apple os X
<C-O-L-T> ?
<Unimatrix9> file : and then navigate to the roms
<Unimatrix9> have to go bye bye
<Unimatrix9> wokr!
<nexy> thanks man
<Unimatrix9> work!
<nexy> l8
<etsb> Agent_bob,  ok no for the /home partition
<etsb> now*
<yuri_> Goom installation for XMMS is now complete !\n(re)start xmms to use it.  <-- how do i do this?
<Zoo> whats the highest vga I can do
<Agent_bob> etsb alrighty
<etsb> Agent_bob,  should bootable flag be 'on' any of these?
<dli> Zoo, run "xrandr"
<Agent_bob>  etsb / maybe
<etsb> ok
<dli> etsb, linux boots with the bootable flag or not
<Zoo> ty
<Agent_bob> i don't think it will hurt if it isn't   but i generally make / bootable
<Zoo> well.. I'm on beginning of install
<Zoo> should I just do. expert, since I am no noob.. to systems. engineering what I Do.. :)
<Zoo> and.. I input.. flac, and I am loving ripping with ubuntu,  :D
<Agent_bob> Zoo nope.  you'll break the install for sure.
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> nope :P
<Zoo> I did debian.. and FreeBSD :P
<Agent_bob> yeah and then tried ubuntu and broke it cause it is not configurable.
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> nah
<Zoo> I was into other systems before ubuntu :-)
<dli> Zoo, try gentoo, if you want play and learn
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> I teach myself.. got books and all :-)
<Madpilot> !enter
<Agent_bob> yeah but seriously there is nothing to do in expert mode.
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<etsb> Agent_bob,  ok finished partition ..now it says starting the partitioner but is stuck at 52% !
<concept10> Almost everytime I boot my system, I have to unplug and plugin my USB mouse to gain access.  How do I go about fixing this?
<Zoo> I already ordering shirts from ubuntu, and handed out 20 cd's. etc.. they sending their donations. etc to buy apparel ***
<Agent_bob> etsb how much ram does that system have ?
<Zoo> eh.. I'll just do.. server and then... apt-get install fluxbox :D
<etsb> Agent_bob,  128mb
<etsb> Agent_bob,  its an old p2 system
<dli> concept10, it might be a hardware issue, otherwise, you may try to rmmod ehci_hcd uhci_hcd ohci_hcd usb_storage, and modprobe again
<yorkensen> hyphenated: sorry, I've been away some minutes and maybe I've lost your answer?
<LePoulpe303> anyone knows if it's normal that i have to blocks in lscpi  (01:00.0 and 01:00.1)  for a video card ?
<Zoo> hey dli , I am going look at this book I got about ubuntu, and custom install
<hyphenated> yorkensen: probably not
<dli> Zoo, still try gentoo :)
<Agent_bob> Zoo i'm not trying to belittle  or anything like that.  don't get me wrong you can do anything with your system that you want,  but the added options in "expert mode"   are  "test the cd" and  "lilo or grub"    and that is about it.
<yorkensen> hyphenated: thanks very much anyway!
<Agent_bob> etsb still hung at 52% ?
<Zoo> hee
<LuisBG> anybody gives me a running backports apt source for ubuntu?
<Zoo> ty.. appreciate you guys showing an IT engineer to become. respect. and I reverse engineer Windows.. get paid lots.. :-)
<concept10> dli, I dont believe its a hardware, issue, this mouse has worked perfectly on hoary, breezy but requires me to reset it on dapper
<Zoo> working on a beta of Windows Vista right now.. to optimize it for.. x86, 64, etc..
<etsb> Agent_bob,  yup, starting up partitioner is stuck at 52%
<LuisBG> Zoo, fow how long has vista been in beta?
<Agent_bob> etsb maybe boot to memtest  and check the memory cause that sounds like memory error.    i have seen that before.
<Zoo> its still longhorn build
<etsb> ok
<Zoo> their just calling it . vista beta etc
<dli> etsb, I saw that on a sony vaio
<Zoo> 1 of my instructors.. is a microsoft. gold partner, and he wanted me to see what I could do with it.. so he is smilin..
<eastgroup> hello
<Agent_bob> dli what was the prognosis there ?
<eastgroup> how could i remove the broken packages if i can't remove it from synaptic ?
<Zoo> for performance goes, open source has windows any day, and especially has Windows Vista by performance
<LuisBG> Zoo, how many years left for longhorn to be finished? to me it's cool, making linux make better by the day
<dli> Agent_bob, just rebooted, and it worked
<Agent_bob> eastgroup dpkg -P
<Zoo> they say something like.. September.. October, but you know how they always say
<kp_> Morning all.
<LuisBG> Zoo, so vista has some upgrade deeper than gui? that isn't microsoft style
<Zoo> to tell you the truth, I am so proud of ubuntu, Canocical for their work
<LuisBG> Zoo, been for how many years saying october rain?
<Zoo> are you trying to be funnY?
<etsb> Agent_bob,  sorry its just a 64mb system
<Agent_bob> dli this is the (at least) second try at that for etsb   and it's acting like a box i had with too little ram to load the installer and all componants
<Fable> i have probelsm with the net on my gig lan
<LuisBG> Zoo, you just happen to get paid loads by the "enemy"
<Evelf> morning kp_ and others
<Fable> neone help me
<Zoo> hee
<etsb> dli : do u have a solution?
<Zoo> I can't help it, they want to be able to run their favorite apps on windows vista, without it crashing :)
<dli> etsb, if it's reproducible, try to partition manually
<LuisBG> Zoo, hmmm so it crashes with solitaire and word?
<kp_> Fable: What's your problem?
<Agent_bob> there it is etsb    at boot  press [f1]   and start reading.....   start the installer with the option for limited ram.
<Zoo> I'll get in touch with all you nice ubuntu users, with an official volume license key, VLK, corporate for Microsoft Gold Partners and Developers.. you don't have to register it at all and it don't expire...
<etsb> Agent_bob,  its the hundreth try, but previously with the first install was working ok..i even had xfce mozilla and everything
<Zoo> thats if you want to have a play with it etc..
<Fable> i have the net workin sumtimes and not others, it gotos google fine and then just doesnt wan tot load other pages... it loads wat it wants and wen it wants... i can search for things usin google but i cant load the page and yet it works on my laptop fine
<yorkensen> could someone telll me if I can start a 'terminal server session' to a server that can not run an X session locally?
<Agent_bob> you are filling up the ram and it is failing because of oom      and yes after you install it should run fine.   but the installer is a ram hog
<LuisBG> Zoo, want? probably not, forced by friends' computers, probably yes. if I have to use some closed source big app, like premiere or photoshop, I prefer mac os x, sorry
<Zoo> well.. I got VMware workstation to install on ubuntu, when I get done with the installation, but I'm gonna run a fluxbox, then VMware, :-)
<etsb> Agent_bob,  ic
<kp_> Fable: Are you behind a router?
<zezu> its installpkg to install a .deb package right?
<etsb> Agent_bob,  so what do i do again?
<LuisBG> Zoo, but having a license is never harming ;)
<Zoo> nope ;)
<Zoo> LuisBG, .. you seem cool..
<etsb> Agent_bob,  re-start machine and ...?
<kp_> zezu: dpkg -i
<Fable> yeh im behind a seimems... but like i said my laptop works fine and atm im in windows :P and it works fine
<zezu> thx
<Agent_bob> etsb [f1]  at the boot prompt   and look for an option about limited ram
<LuisBG> Zoo, you are beta testing vista in a vmware?
<afd_> hi! How do I install fonts in ubuntu?
<Zoo> no
<kp_> zezu: No problem
<eastgroup> i try to remove but couldn't ..
<eastgroup> sudo dpkg -P gforge-db-postgresql
<eastgroup> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<eastgroup> eastgroup@eastgroup:~$ sudo dpkg -P gforge-db-postgresql
<eastgroup> (Reading database ... 80016 files and directories currently installed.)
<eastgroup> Removing gforge-db-postgresql ...
<eastgroup> cp: cannot stat `/etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf': No such file or directory
<LuisBG> Zoo, ahhh ok ok, then what's the vmware on ubuntu for?
<eastgroup> dpkg: error processing gforge-db-postgresql (--purge):
<etsb> Agent_bob,  doing that will take me to boot menu rite?
<eastgroup>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Zoo> I might though.. just filter out the bugs :-)
<eastgroup> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eastgroup>  gforge-db-postgresql
<Zoo> oh. for some other systems of mine
<LuisBG> anybody got the apt source where I can get azureus?
<dli> eastgroup, use pastebin.com
<LuisBG> Zoo, heh, you are full of projects
<LuisBG> Zoo, good for you =)
<Zoo> I use VMware on windows.. and record with TEchSmith, Camtasia, how to manage systems. install operating systems.. unix. linux, etc, and then.. want to get VMware workstation for linux up and running on ubuntu :-)
<eastgroup> dli . ok
<kp_> LuisBG: I found Automatix to be helpfull installing packages like that
<etsb> Agent_bob,  do u mean to look for it in the boot menu? the same menu where i change the boot from cdrom or harddisk ?
<kp_> LuisBG: Or, Easyubuntu
<Zoo> these guys I was watchin on the net, made a video, and it was so un professional :-)
<Fable> kp_: can u help me or not
<LuisBG> kp_, hmmm I'll try
<Agent_bob> eastgroup don't flood    and use lsof | grep postgresql  to see what is accessing it.  then kill  it and try again
<kp_> LuisBG: You can find information about both scripts on Ubuntu Forums
<LuisBG> Zoo, LOL, actually your idea is pretty good
<Zoo> well LuisBG , thats what people do, who are highly involved in Computer Science, Information Technology.. and I was dismissed for 2 quarters in college, and want to know why?
<LuisBG> Zoo, a screen capture and just take all the not vmware out
<Agent_bob> etsb no in the cd's boot prompt.  before it boots the cdrom but while it is waiting for you to press enter
<eastgroup> ok .. i did that .. http://pastebin.com/590458
<LuisBG> Zoo, sure, impress me
<Zoo> nah, I like to narrarate it, and with music too :-) makes it appealing
<kp_> Fable: Is it a fresh install? You're not using a proxy or anything?
<LuisBG> Zoo, sure
<etsb> Agent_bob,  ic..before i press enter or 'server' enter?
<Agent_bob> yep
<Fable> kp_: i dont understand wat is fresh
<Zoo> and I smoked a little last nite, and was doing a presentation, It was so hillarious.. oops :P
<kp_> Fable: 'New' install
<Agent_bob> etsb yes.  at that point use the function keys
* xota saluda!
<Fable> kp_: of ubuntu yes
<kp_> Fable: So you're not using a proxy then?
<LuisBG> Zoo, so what happened with your 2 quartes in college?
<Fable> kp_: explain wat a proxy is then i might know
<kp_> Zoo: We could do with some content like that on one of my sites.
<eastgroup> Agent_bob : could not solve it  " lsof | grep postgresql
<eastgroup> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<eastgroup>   Output information may be incomplete.
<eastgroup>  "
<Zoo> I was so focused in debian, and FreeBSD , and learning different systems, and more into open source while attending my last 2 quarters, after first quarter, I was placed on academic probation because I spent my time studying open source, even though been with it for 1 1/2 years, first was mandrake, 10.0 then others, and then so on.. and wasn't passin my test really.. only barely with what i knew
<kp_> Fable: Im not sure what your problem is tbh, Sorry.
<Agent_bob> eastgroup eeek   what all have you tried there?
<Fable> kp_: do u know neone that is good at networks cuz i posted on forums and got 1 reply *it didnt help
<Zoo> and get this, .. this is whats hillarious, and I about lost my cool.. but really.. I know how to ignore people..
<tarzeau> Zoo: have you seen Debian GNU/kFreeBSD yet? check #gnu-kbsd
<eastgroup> here you are >>> http://pastebin.com/590463
<Madpilot> Zoo, could you move the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<LuisBG> Madpilot, LOL
<eastgroup> Agent_bob : i try what you said i don't know what's wrong ?
<etsb> Agent_bob,hmm is it the one that says booting for special machines?
<Zoo> I was giving out the ubuntu cd's that came to me in the mail, after the first 5 I got, and thought people would like it right. most did, then this guy said... you need to focus on windows more , this and that, I said to him. do you have any idea how open source has been evolving.. he was like. well.. microsoft supports this, and supports that, and I told him. in you dreams would you ever work for Sun or Novell ...
<Agent_bob> etsb look and see
<_JuDgEn_> Why does my TFT screen have a disorted image in linux and not in windows... i am using the same hz and resolution
<Agent_bob> etsb i don't have a boot disk handy  and  don't make it a habbet of installing ubuntu
<Zoo> there are more systems in the world running unix and linux than there is proprietary windows.. thats all I have to say with a big smile on my face :-)
<etsb> Agent_bob, ok
<Zoo> and yes i have seen and read about Debian FreeBSD
<Agent_bob> etsb but there should be an option for low mem systems
<tarzeau> Zoo: there's more than just linux, unix and windows
<NsOmNiAc> ocDebian FreeBSD ?
<LuisBG> tarzeau, I second you
<_JuDgEn_> tarzeau: qnx :P
<tarzeau> Zoo: and windows isn't really that bad
<Psykus> are there any GUI based tools to configure joysticks?
<tarzeau> _JuDgEn_: really plenty more
<Zoo> I know
<tarzeau> NsOmNiAc: yes, #gnu-kbsd
<Zoo> I use Windows as well.. reverse engineering the Shell m8 :-)
<_JuDgEn_> i know tarzeau , and windows IS that bad, and expensive as nothing else for private desktop users
<Zoo> my friend.. he runs SGI, and other stuff..
<etsb> Agent_bob, it doesnt specifically gives me that option :(
<NsOmNiAc> hmmm  had never heard about it
<_JuDgEn_> beos is nice
<tarzeau> Zoo: i run OPENSTEP, know that?
<Zoo> he is involved with Clustering, and Supercomputing with that.. etc.. its cool .. over my head now :)
<Zoo> yes
<Zoo> gnu dist
<Agent_bob> if not select server-expert  and look through those options (all three of them)  cause i know i have used the low memory option on the ubuntu installer before.      maybe disconnect life support     or something along that line.....
<tarzeau> Zoo: no, nothing with gnu
<Zoo> I run fluxbox as well.. :-)
<tarzeau> Zoo: well they had gnu tools, gcc mainly and some more stuff
<he_> hi
<Zoo> I am working with artificial intelligence proramming. for users who can't get windows down :-)
<_JuDgEn_> fluxbox is not an os
<Zoo> thats cool
<Zoo> I knwo that judg
<Zoo> :P
<he_> hello] 
<he_> how are you all
<Zoo> I use Acronis ... >_< to choose :D
<Madpilot> Zoo & tarzeau - this is supposed to be a support channel - please continue the conversation on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> o.O
<etsb> Agent_bob, il try to look fot it..disconnect life support?
<Zoo> but ubuntu is off topic from all the old stuff :D
<Agent_bob> busy as a cat covering crap on a concrete floor he_
<LuisBG> Zoo, thought of leaving a obscure code backdoor in vista? :P
<etsb> Agent_bob, server expert is in the  F1 menu as well?
* Zoo doesn't want to be offtopic :-)
<Agent_bob> etsb Madpilot might know the exact command.
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, hmm?
<Agent_bob> etsb you did try f2  f3   f4   f5  ?
* Zoo knows he is.. using. only.. 10% of his mind, but trying use 30% at least :-)
<Psykus> yay, xchat crashed
<Agent_bob> Madpilot lowmemory install
<Agent_bob> ?
<etsb> madpilot : help..
<tarzeau> Psykus: time to move to irssi-text
<etsb> Agent_bob, not yet..
<tarzeau> Psykus: or talksoup.app
<Zoo> ^_^
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, etsb: no idea, I'm no installing expert
<Zoo> oh come on Madpilot  :(
<Agent_bob> well that ain't my fualt.
<Madpilot> I'm just an evil irc op :P
<Agent_bob> :)
<Hobbsee|away> Madpilot: hehe
<fLOWErcILLa> HOLA
<Zoo> Madpilot, , you into Fiber Optics?
<noe> hola
<Zoo> I am, and its fun
<fLOWErcILLa> hello!
<noe> hello
<Hobbsee|away> Zoo: i'm doing a degree in it, but that's rather OT hehe
<fLOWErcILLa> hay alguien espaol??
<etsb> Madpilot, ok
<Hobbsee|away> !es
* Agent_bob does sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda  on Madpilot's box so he can become install expert.
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Zoo> hee
<Zoo> whats it matter, right
<XeruX> How can I install limewire on ubuntu AMD64 ?
<Zoo> TEchnology... I'm all about it
<XeruX> alien LimewireLinux.rpm gives loads of errors
<Psykus> ugh, they should really port mirc to linux
<Psykus> that's about the only thing I miss about windows
<Zoo> I'm going to College for.. Network Engineer, Software Engineer, Hardware, Etc...
<XeruX> wth
<fLOWErcILLa> i dont understand you
<XeruX> How can you miss mIRC ?
<Zoo> PsyberOne,
<xoz> Psykus: weechat, irssi, xchat...
<Zoo> PsyberOne,
<Zoo> grr
<Zoo> psyklus
<XeruX> xchat is a great alternative to mIRC
<Zoo> have you ever tried.. Filetopia?
<XeruX> even better, imo.
<Zoo> you havn't seen peer to peer with some of the best Encryption
<Psykus> it's the only IRC client I ever used on windows
<Zoo> until you tried th.at..
* XeruX is a faithful irssi user
<Madpilot> fLOWErcILLa, /join #ubuntu-es
<Agent_bob> imo epic is better than mIRC
<Zoo> thats cool Hobbsee|away
<ubuntu> does anybody boot ubuntu with lilo?
<XeruX> multiplayer notepad is better than mIRC :P
<XeruX> lol
<Agent_bob> !start a irc client war
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Agent_bob
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, :P
<Psykus> yeah, i've been using xchat know that i'm on ubuntu
<Agent_bob> :)
<kp_> !start cleaning my house
<ubotu> kp_: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zoo> Ubuntu, I was going too.. but found.. GRand Unified Bootloader to be more stable :-)
<_JuDgEn_> is it possible to edit the sources.lst from breezy to drapper and do an sudo apt-get upgrade withouth breaking the system completley?
<Zoo> I also. use Acronis Disk Director Suite 9, then upgraded to 10
<eastgroup> how i could remove this package ??  >>> http://pastebin.com/590463
<funkyHat> kameron, I have done, only because of dodgy hardware that grub failed on though
<Agent_bob> !start a distro war
<ubotu> Agent_bob: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Agent_bob> that used to work.....
<kameron> funkyHat, i'm in the same boat
<Zoo> it has an OS Selector.. and i use a cd if needed, it can see all the os kernels, boot image, etc.. and boot them up frm partition.. etc
<funkyHat> _JuDgEn_, yes. That is how one should upgrade from breezy to dapper. But it's not advisable yet ;)
<funkyHat> _JuDgEn_, well, dist-upgrade rather than upgrade
<_JuDgEn_> funkyHat: its not a production system
<Zoo> yeah, I tried it... but .. nah.. its not near as good as stable version will be :-)
<kameron> funkyHat, i just don't understand bootloaders as well as i thought i did. i'd simply install lilo to the mbr, and everything worked. but running liloconfig talks about things like "installing a partition boot record".. and "should i make the partition active?" what is that all about?
<Agent_bob> etsb did you find it yet ?
<Zoo> _JuDgEn_, , just wait til Next Month.. and I know alot of Fedora core users are going be happy.. Fedora Core 5 official gets released this month.. march 15th
<XeruX> careface
<Zoo> I will be as well, I work with fedora , because we have to keep it stable at college, etc..
<Zoo> is there anyone in here like me, that is addicted to open source, and doesn't just use 1 system..
<XeruX> heh
<larsemil> Zoo, i have it all - server, laptop and workstation
<XeruX> as do I
<XeruX> server, laptop, workstation, another workstation
<funkyHat> kameron, the boot loader (In the case of GRUB and I think LILO) in the MBR is basically just a little bit of code with a pointer, which points to the rest of the boot loader code, which is stored in a partition. for a default install of ubuntu it will be on / in /boot/grub (or /boot/lilo ?) but if you have a boot partition obviously it will point there instead
<fn_> Zoo: what do you mean by "doesnt just use 1 system"
<fn_> ?
<XeruX> Server: gentoo  laptop: ubuntu workstation: gentoo workstation(2): Win XP
<bj_> hi
<XeruX> Will buy a sun server soon
<XeruX> can't wait
<funkyHat> Zoo, yes
<XeruX> till I get it :D
<_JuDgEn_> XeruX: BeOS, Ubuntu and solaris
<Zoo> Lars.. cool. I havn't ran servers yet. .manage them at college..
<fn_> sun is expensive
<Agent_bob>  (or /boot/lilo ?)   no such critter
<Zoo> thinkin about gettin a raid or rackmount
<Agent_bob> and for both it is   /boot
<XeruX> fn_: not if I buy it via work ( I work at a university )
<Zoo> thats cool XeruX
<lagham> Hi. I have an Epson Perfection which responds extraordinarily slowly - any one able to help?
<hatake_kakashi> XeruX: one of those Sun Sparc T?
<XeruX> hatake_kakashi: dunno yet.
<funkyHat> Agent_bob, kameron wanted help installing a bootloader, he had trouble with grub
<fn_> Xerux: i think so.. i hope my univ will buy it
<eastgroup> why no one could help me with this ??  i'm new in Ubuntu .. please help !! >>> http://pastebin.com/590463
<hatake_kakashi> XeruX: heh if so, that would be nice :)
<XeruX> I've got one ques for you nerds; How do you install Limewire on ubuntu x86_64 ?
<Agent_bob> funkyHat what error ?
<XeruX> Linux bboyvinhoi 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic #1 Mon Oct 10 13:27:39 BST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Agent_bob> or is that past tense funkyHat ?
<Zoo> lol
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know how to change the bootup splash screen from Kubuntu back to Ubuntu?
<Zoo> install java, then so on bud.. then.. ./configure
<Zoo> you should know that
<XeruX> purplefeltangel: change the settings in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<funkyHat> Agent_bob, I think it's present tense, but I don't know what error, just that grub wasn't working and lilo was confusing
<XeruX> Zoo: heh, I've got java
<XeruX> but alien prints lots of errors
<XeruX> when doing: alien LimewireLinux.rpm;
<purplefeltangel> xerux: thx
<Agent_bob> kameron need help with lilo.conf ?
<farous> XeruX: just download the package and use it. download the source
<Zoo> I like Shareaza, less resources, however, and Azureus, but I use filetopia mainly and let others know about open source
<danny-khi> Need a Linux Client for ISA Server
<XeruX> Azureus is too big
<kameron> Agent_bob, well, i get lilo.conf for the most part.. i just don't know what to do when it comes to a "bootable partition", making it active.. i've never paid any attention to that before.
<XeruX> I don't need all the shit azureus offers
<farous> XeruX: and there is a free ver of limewire froswire i think the name
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> xerophyte,
<XeruX> it's just too much gibberish
<Zoo> XeruX,
<Zoo> heard of filetopia
<kameron> XeruX, use the generic linux package.
<XeruX> kameron: that's what I did
<alheim> hi all
<kameron> XeruX, i use it, it eorks great
<XeruX> could try the source tho
<kameron> XeruX, oh, what's the problem then?
<Zoo> you havn't seen peer to peer, until you used Filetopia
<dsl609> holas
<farous> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<XeruX> hm
<Agent_bob> kameron use 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hda'   (assumes primary master ide)   and it's real streight forward
<Zoo> www.filetopia.org
<dsl609> da igual
<kameron> Agent_bob, why do i do that though?
<Zoo> make that run on linux awesome. then I'll love ya.. better than CodeWeavers can do it.. :-)
<Agent_bob> do make partition active ?    kameron what os/s are you booting there ?
<kameron> XeruX, did you get this package? http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<Agent_bob> s/do/to/
<XeruX> yeah
<XeruX> that's the one I just downloaded
<Zoo> XeruX,
<Zoo> do you want me show you how its done
<kameron> Agent_bob, yes, why would i do that? and.. i'll be running kubuntu on one partition, dapper on another, bsd, and i need to install win in a few weeks to do a project.
<eastgroup> i could not remove this package check out log http://pastebin.com/590463 and tell me please , i need to remove this package seems to be locked package
<Protocol1> can someone help me with 3d acceleration?
<XeruX> Zoo: say what ?
<Zoo> a gentoo programmer, showed me how to install limewire on a debian system, before I even knew alot about installing packages..
<kameron> XeruX, make sure you have java installed properly. then it's very simple.. just ./runlimewire, or whatever the file is called.
<Madpilot> Protocol1, which make of card?
<kameron> !tell XeruX about java
<Zoo> that was like a year ago
<XeruX> Zoo: If I have the source then i'm all rifght
<Agent_bob> kameron you will only need to make the windows partition active.
<Zoo> k
<XeruX> and I do know java, so don't give me that crap either :P
<Zoo> lol
<kameron> XeruX, good
* XeruX is gonna take his java diploma sooner or later.
<Zoo> I'm not giving you any crap, just trying be ubuntu friendly :-)
<jeff__> hey guys when you get a chance....could someone point me in the right direction...i have a problem with one of my hard drives
<XeruX> lol
<kameron> Agent_bob, why?
<kameron> Agent_bob, what is an 'active partition[' ?
<XeruX> :)
<munti78> To give a folder (and subfolders and files) these rights => drwxr-xr-x <= what do I need to type?
<Protocol1> Madpilot, Intel i810
<Agent_bob> caus windows whines and don't like to load the io.sys without it.
<Syns> do i remove gnome-panel or what? i changed my desktop to kubuntu-desktop?
<Madpilot> Protocol1, hm, no idea about Intel, sorry
<XeruX> Zoo: I was referring to kameron's !tell XeruX java line, or something
<XeruX> :)
<Lars1> munti 755
<kameron> XeruX, my bad, just trying to be 'ubuntu friendly' too :P
<Lars1> chmod -R 755
<XeruX> lol
<Protocol1> Im trying to get rid of an failed test off my cedega
<cyphase> what's the best way to conert an avi to an ogg theora?
<munti78> Lars1: thanks
<XeruX> kameron: no problem,,I just don't like it when people are making me look like a n00b
<XeruX> :p
<Protocol1> and it happens to be the 3d acceleration
<Madpilot> cyphase, Audacity, probably
<Zoo> its np bud, I don't let the net affect me like i used too.. have to learn how to take people for who they are
<Agent_bob> so anything else about partitioning / lilo kameron ?
<cyphase> Madpilot, Audacity is for audio..
<Zoo> I am going install that, 3d desktop changer, but hope I can get it right this time
<Madpilot> cyphase, so it is - I just saw "ogg" and assumed "audio" - I always forget it's a video format too...
<kameron> Agent_bob, not really i guess. i'll try to get my lilo.conf looking good, then run lilo.. and make the primary partition active... and that's all that's to it?
<XeruX> Zoo: I had that under gentoo, kinda nice
<cyphase> Madpilot, np :)
<Zoo> cool.. yeah I look at it.. someone told me. get lookin glass by sun, I was nah, I don't want to instal java just to run a third party base app :-)
<Agent_bob> yeah kameron and if lilo finds an error it will fail with a reason  making it pretty easy to fix.
* Zoo thinks XeruX  could be a pretty cool open source friend, :-)
<kameron> Agent_bob, also, what is a "partition boot record" ? run 'sudo liloconfig' to see what i mean, i'm reading the steps there.
<Zoo> how did you like Gentoo, I hear so much about it
<kameron> Agent_bob, alrighty
<kameron> Zoo, it's sooo gay
<eastgroup> how i can run task manager or see what processes you are currently running
<Zoo> haha
<Zoo> well you know what i say.. " Being the most popular , is not always being the best. :-)
<FoamY_LappY> is there a battry conditioning app for ubuntu laptops?
<Madpilot> eastgroup, Accessories -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<Agent_bob> partition boot record is the active flag   i.e. the small piece of code that tells io  how to start reading the os
<Zoo> is their a text to speech recognition I can get for Xchat, or anything on open source, etc...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<kameron> Agent_bob, alrighty
<alheim> Agent_bob apt-get
<ateves> hi, can someone tell me how to set up the dpi settings? my screen runs with 100 by now
<Zoo> I took a look at that festival first time on PC BSD, but never could get the dang thing to work.. >_<
<funkyHat> Zoo, kttsmgr .... but it's KDE
<Agent_bob> alheim ?
<Zoo> hi funkyHat
<funkyHat> Zoo, and KSayIt
<farous> ateves: it is in the setting of fonts
<alheim> sorry I thought you were a bot...I was just making some tests :)
<Zoo> anything like acs, on Windows, merlin, genie, etc. for linux etc.?
<farous> system>pref>fonts
<jeff__> hey guys im new to ubuntu as of several minutes ago...i lost a hard drive while switching from XP........if anybody could point me in the right direction that would be awesome :)
<Agent_bob> alheim are you asking about apt-get ?
<Zoo> oh and, this I do got a question about, is there a way, we could make Safari from Mac OS , run on ubuntu
<Zoo> that would be cool
<alheim> Agent-blob : no sorry I thought you were a bot...I was just making some tests :)
<Agent_bob> ok.
<farous> jeff__: can you state more clearly what happened
<farous> !tell jeff__ about dualboot
<Agent_bob> jeff__ define "lost a hard drive" please
<funkyHat> Zoo, I think that's known as Konqueror (just about... well, the safari engine is the same as konquerors)
<jeff__> ok. i stored a bunch of stuff on my slave hard drive and then reformatted the master to XP, but it failed....so i decided to install ubuntu (which i have been meaning to do for some time)...i got ubuntu running after some graphics trouble etc.   but one of my hard drvies is flat out missing from the filesystem
<Zoo> i see, interesting
<kemik> jeff__: run "sudo fdisk"
<Zoo> well.. I like opera and Mozilla.. :-)
<jeff__> now i know this invovles it being set up for a different file type or something :P    but im not sure how to fix it
<kemik> and see if it shows up
<jeff__> k, just a sec
<farous> jeff__: hmm it might not be added to your fstab
<Agent_bob> jeff__  sudo fdisk -l
<Zoo> jeff
<Zoo> what you need to do with your disk, recover data, or erase it full?
<Agent_bob> that's   with   -l
<jeff__> io want to recover it, its just data, you know pics music etc
<kemik> jeff__: it's probably just not mounted
<farous> jeff__: do you know the dev name for it
<kemik> jeff__: run "sudo fdisk -l" and paste the output on pastebin
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<jeff__> dev name?
<Protocol1> does anyone else here have a compaq v2000
<Protocol1> ?
<jeff__> how do i do this pastebin thing?
<Zoo> this is what i got from this user guide, pretty cool. shows users things. even me :)
<viviersf> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Agent_bob> jeff__ i concure with kemik ^
<jeff__> i ran fdisk
<viviersf> there
<jeff__> !pastebin
<Zoo> to anyone using.. breezy.. http://makuchaku.info/amnesty/
<kameron> Agent_bob, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9848
<farous> jeff__: just go to the site and use it
<jeff__> 1 sec
<jeff__> ooooooh
<Agent_bob> kameron looking
<jeff__> haha k im dumb...sry
<farous> no you are not u just did not know :)
<funkyHat> ubotu, tell jeff__ about ntfs
<Zoo> jeff, we all wish we could use more of our minds :-)
<funkyHat> (I realise that it's quite likely not formatted as NTFS, that doesn't matter... the auto-thingy works for other stuff too)
<jeff__> i tihnk it is NTFS actually
<kameron> Agent_bob, X is eating **** right now, going to restart it.. brb
<Protocol1> how do I go about enabling my 3d acceleration on my video card
<Protocol1> its an intel video card
<Protocol1> ?
<jeff__> ok i think it pasted...not sure
<kameron> Agent_bob, hey
<farous> jeff__: give us the link :)
<triablo_> Hello,somebody can tell me how to update de list of packages in Synaptic ???
<Agent_bob> yeah looks like it will boot ub  for you as is.   but i thought you said you had two other systems installed atm
<Agent_bob> kameron &
<jeff__> me?
<farous> triablo_: just press reload
<kameron> Agent_bob, yeah, i do, but i'll worry about those later
<Madpilot> jeff__, post just the pastebin URL - it'll have a bunch of numbers at the end
<jeff__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9848   this?
<Agent_bob> kameron then other than the boot splash you are good to go
<TimothyP> Hello, we want to use an ubuntu server to relay two internet webradio streams to our local network so users can listen to it on the local network , but so that the streams only get downloaded once. What can I use on ubuntu to do this. Note that both radio's use windows  media format. I tried installing SlimServer but doesn't work on ubuntu
<Agent_bob> and if text boot doesn't bother you......
<kameron> Agent_bob, is there a way i can pass to lilo.conf my video adapter of some sort? so i can have graphical.
<XeruX> anyone here got TeamSpeak running on ubuntu ?
<FoamY_LappY> XeruX: i do
<XeruX> FoamY_LappY: brb, sorry :/
<XeruX> gotta go fix something
<Agent_bob> kameron ah yes.     did you  man lilo  ?   i think there is a switch there.
<FoamY_LappY> k
<kameron> Agent_bob, will check
<FoamY_LappY> XeruX: pm me when you want the help ^_^
<vapor> need help setting a driver for DWL G122 on ubuntu
<vapor> i did the ndiswrapper thingie and it didnt work
<Zoo> next thing I am going do is.. next clean isntall I do, I am goind do an expert installatin of ubuntu next release, and create a user serperate partition :-)
<Zoo> then I won't have to keep backing data up, or worrying so much about things.. :-)
<jeff__> so if i use this automatic partition mounting website, and go thru that stuff.   it should work ok??
<Zoo> jeff, want to parnter up with automounting foriegn file systems :-)
<Agent_bob> kameron maybe not.... i failed to find it.    but there is the   vga= option
<jeff__> huh?
<Zoo> I got alot of books I could share with you on linux, unix, all kinds of things you want..
<ph8> Hi again, I still have the same problem. I'm running gnome, I want to edit files over sftp or scp in a way that when I save in the text-editor it overwrites the file (instead of saving then having to upload seperately) - gedit does fine for ftp:// but not sftp:// or scp:// - are there any plugins or other programs I can use?
<kameron> Agent_bob, yeah.. what i can i put there other than 'normal' ?
<Agent_bob> vga=798
<Agent_bob> vga=791
<Zoo> so.. vga=798 is better than vga-771 ?
<Agent_bob> vga=788
<kameron> Agent_bob, what is it likely to be?
<markk> how do I change a drive mounted by the disks manager to be rw, instead of read only?
<Zoo> what would be good, for an agp that can do. nvidia 1600x1200
<Agent_bob> try the highest first.
<kameron> markk, sudo gedit /etv/fstab
<kameron> markk, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<markk> oh
<markk> ok
<kameron> Zoo, a bootloader will only display at 800X600 regardless
<Zoo> my monitors horizontal is.  30 - 85 hz  and vert is 50 - 160 hz
<Zoo> thanks to .. Astra :)
<rasta> hi all
<kemik> ph8: not sure you can, over ftp, the file is still downloaded, you edit, it's uploaded again (transparantly for the user)
<Zoo> kameron, . I use Acronis, don't matter, I display it at higher than 800x600
<kemik> ph8: so u either need some sftp/scp client that can do that for you, or you'll have to write one yourself :/
<Zoo> i swear to ya
<jeff__> thanx guys it worked!  i also found out why the windows install failed...it tried to install onto the slave drive....stupid windows :)
<Agent_bob> it is 79= 1024x768 8=16bit    78=800x600    1=16colour       and that's just an outline to get the grasp of what the vga flag is kameron
<kemik> jeff__: lucky you that it failed then.. or else you'd have lost alot of data i imagine
<kameron> Agent_bob, i thought lilo only does 800X600 images?
<markk> kameron, there's no reference to that drive there
<jeff__> haha, also, if it hadnt failed, i would still be using windows right now
<kameron> markk, what drive is it?
<markk> it's like... hdc1
<kameron> !tell markk about paste
<kameron> markk, paste your /etc/fstab there, link me
<Zoo> any of you know.. Ian Murdock, or Mark Shuttleworth?
<Agent_bob> kameron ummm size constraint on images.
<Agent_bob> remember you are playing with io at that stage of the game.
<jeff__> i have another questiopn:  it said the drive is read only because it is NTFS.   after i copy my data, is there an easy way to chjange the drive to a different type?
<kameron> alright, true
<kameron> jeff__, only by formatting it
<Zoo> hey Agent_bob
<kameron> Zoo, i think most of us know Mark, the great SABDFL
<jeff__> can i do that without messing up  the stuff i have on my master right now?
<Agent_bob> no
<kameron> jeff__, well, is your master the ntfs drive?
<Zoo> Agent_bob,
<jeff__> slave is NTFS
<Zoo> thanks for those vga commands :-)
<Zoo> values*
<kameron> jeff__, you can safely format the slave without affecting the master
<Ekumba> hello there
<jeff__> sweet!
<Zoo> I sure as hell like it better than. vga-771
<jeff__> ill try that when i get to it, and if icant figure it out...ill ask you guys...thanx alot for all your help!!!!
<markk> kameron, it'[s pasted, but I have never used pastebin before
<kameron> jeff__, you betcha
<Ekumba> how do i unpack a rar under ubuntu?the program ark says when i try to unpack a rar:The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<Ekumba> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<Agent_bob> jeff__ you will need to cp all data to the new ext3 partition then mkfs.ext3 the 'now ntfs' drive and copy it back.
<Frogzoo> !pastebin
<kameron> markk, just copy the url and paste it here
<FoamY_LappY> ok ubuntu on a laptop is sweet XD
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<markk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9849
<kameron> Ekumba, sudo apt-get install unrar
<FoamY_LappY> can someone help me trouble shoot the thinkpad button it's really glitchy and it's what i would perfer to use as a mouse
<Zoo> questni. doing a more different approach.. should I do primary or logical if I use an OS Selector for systems
<Zoo> and Agent_bob !!!
<FoamY_LappY> donating plazma leaves you with only one hand lol the other one has a 17 gauge needel in it >.<
<Ekumba> thank u kameron!
<FoamY_LappY> so lugging a mouse is kinda useless
<funkyHat> jeff__, probably the easiest way to format the drive is using gparted
<kameron> markk, what are we trying to do again?? lol.. i forget
<kameron> Ekumba, np
<markk> it's a win98 drive I want to be able to read AND write to
<markk> as a normal user
<markk> from my desktop
<Frogzoo> markk: vfat then
<Agent_bob> markk you can read and write vfat
<markk> yes
<kameron> markk, you can read and write to fat32, just not ntfs.
<Agent_bob> mount it umask=0
<Zoo> hey anakronisme ,
<markk> but you add it via the disks manager and it's mounted read only
<Zoo> Agent_bob,
<markk> I don't know how to change that
<Zoo> grr.. >_<
<Frogzoo> markk: ide or usb ?
<markk> IDE
<markk> I have a locked folder on my desktop that I can read the drive
<kameron> markk, add this line to /etc/fstab: /dev/hdc1     /mount/it/here    vfat   umask=0  0  0
<markk> but not write
<Frogzoo> markk: then just update /etc/fstab to something like, "/dev/hda7       /work           vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,user,nosuid,noexec,fmask=0137,dmask=0027        0       0"
<funkyHat> kameron, it looks like the drive is already mounted, he needs to edit rather than add a line
<kameron> funkyHat, check his pastebin
<Agent_bob> markk ok  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab        and on the line that describes that partition add to where it says defaults    defaults,umask=0         then umount the partition and mount it .    badabing you are in like filn.
<Zoo> oh well :)
<markk> hold on
<markk> the drive is hdc1
<markk> and there's no reference to it in fstab
<Frogzoo> Errol Filn - the famous flim star
<kameron> markk, then do this: sudo umount /dev/hdc1
<markk> ok
<kameron> markk, then add this to /etc/fstab: /dev/hdc1     /mount/it/here    vfat   defaults,umask=0  0  0
<kameron> markk, then: sudo mount /dev/hdc1
<Zoo> tell you truth, thats why I got me an external 7.05 oz, Lacie 2.0 usb and has firewire 80 GB :)
<kameron> markk, but change /mount/it/here to where you want it mounted
<Zoo> I like hiding windows.. :)
<kameron> markk, perhaps /media/hdc1, or wherever you like.
<elkbuntu> out of interest, is there at all, a way to create flash(.swf) files in linux without macromedia flash?
<Zoo> people. just get you an external hdd LOL
<kameron> elkbuntu, no
<kameron> elkbuntu, it's illegal
<Agent_bob> the line should read "/dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows  vfat  defaults,umask=0 0 0 "    assuming /mnt/windows exists
<elkbuntu> kameron, does flash work with wine, do you know?
<kameron> elkbuntu, no idea
<Zoo> hey Agent_bob !!!
<Zoo> thanks for those.. vga values,, I tested them all.. 791 works the best for resolution, and I'm loving it .. :-)
<Agent_bob> so that is why i never used flash.........    ah ha.
<kameron> Zoo, i'll try 791
<Zoo> yeah
<Zoo> but 1 of them, didn't pass the defined parameter. so have a play with them, and thanks to Agent_bob , for that information >. 771 sucks, I am not blind :)
<kameron> zoo, Agent_bob, i keep getting this, grr: Warning: Video adapter does not support VESA BIOS extensions needed for
<kameron>   display of 256 colors.  Boot loader will fall back to TEXT only operation.
<Zoo> ah
<Agent_bob> kameron that may not be enough colour depth  i think that is 16 colour   798 should be 16bit
<Zoo> let me help
<Zoo> what system are you using, agp, or onboard, etc.. ? and what problems you having..
<Agent_bob> hehhe i was typing trying to warn you of that...
<Agent_bob> i type slow read slower....
<kameron> Zoo, nvidia 6600gt
<Zoo> hey Agent_bob , really appreciate that m8
<kameron> Zoo, pci-e, 2nd channel
<Zoo> oh cool. I have an nvidia as well, I want to get working great with linux
<kameron> Zoo, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, and that's all it takes to make it work great.
<kameron> Zoo, then restart X.
<FoamY_LappY> anyone in here running an ibm thinkpad with ubuntu on it?
<Zoo> I run Windows XP Pro, ubuntu, Fedora Core, and DesktopbSD on my laptop
<Pluk> FoamY_LappY, T42 with dapper here
<FoamY_LappY> Pluk: can you help me with 2 issues i am haveing? it's an R31
<Zoo> oh okay, ty, I seen something on that, just wasn't quite sure
<kameron> Zoo, i have kubuntu, dapper, freebsd, and soon windows.. i just recently took off osx-86
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> m8, I have alot moer lol
<Zoo> ya don't want me listin :-)
<Pluk> FoamY_LappY, i might :) just ask here so other ppl might help too
<TimothyP> I can't believe it, I can't find a single stream proxy which takes a windows media format webradio stream and makes it available to the users on the local network, will I ahve to revert to Windows + Windows Media Encoder?
<kameron> markk, how's it working out?
<Frogzoo> FoamY_LappY: it's a pretty common setup, imo
<Pluk> FoamY_LappY, http://www.thinkwiki.org/ is great for thinkpads too
<FoamY_LappY> well the 2 things that don't seem right are when linux and ubuntu boot the screen flickers and the other thing is that the little mouse button on the thinkpad is way way glitchy sometimes
<Zoo> kameron, , I really enjoy gnome, because its highly stable.. and fast.. and also. fluxbox..
<FoamY_LappY> it will randomly start clicking on things and going around the desktop on it's own
<Zoo> environments :-)
<FoamY_LappY> and i don't know if it's a driver issue or not
<kameron> Zoo, i like flux a ton. and i use kde a lot.. when i'm just being a nub, playing music and checking email. fluxbox is workbox. :P
<FoamY_LappY> lol
<Agent_bob> imps2 protocal
<Zoo> well.. I am going clean up my seagate, on my workstation, and give ubuntu like 30 GB 's :)
<kameron> FoamY_LappY, there's nothing wrong with that, that's a sweet feature. i wish my comp freaked out like that.
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> thats cool.. all is good :)
<markk> kameron
<markk> good enough for now
<kameron> markk, hey
<Zoo> i made windows xp pro , like mac :P
<kameron> markk, does it mount, you can read and write?
<markk> I just need to copy a gig or so of stuff to that drive and then reformat and reinstall unbuntu
<markk> yes
<markk> I so totally screwed my driver setup for my ATI card I can't play 3d games
<markk> anymore
<Agent_bob> FoamY_LappY in the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '  the question is asked  "what mouse protocal"  read all of that and choose the correct protocal.
<kameron> markk, sweet. buy nvidia next time :P
<Zoo> I can't wait to get either a nice 19" or 20 or 21" liquid crystal LCD, active matrix, , or a nice View Sonic CRT and I hear those samsungs and seen them are very nice,
<markk> and for some reason, this install has run very slow compared to last time
<markk> heck no
<markk> I love my ATI
<mAIJK> I think my ubuntu runs pretty slow. I Use XFCE, when I change application(that is running) it takes some ms until it pop ups. Feels like the Graphic does not flow very well. I have Nvidia drivers installed.. (I have an 1400Mhz Thunderbird, Geforce 2 64Mb).
<Zoo> all I got now. is this stupid dell monitor for my workstation , which I'm workin on right now.. and its 2000, and has lines in it
<markk> but that's not the problem
<Pluk> FoamY_LappY, with the littlt mouse your mean the red trackpoint?
<kameron> Zoo, i love my samsung lcds.. but only because i can't afford the desktop space. if i could, a crt is much nicer for the price.
<Zoo> my laptop is pretty nice,
<markk> I did an install a few days ago on this drive
<Zoo> hee
<Agent_bob> FoamY_LappY don't jump on "autops2"  because it obviously doesn't work for you.
<markk> and americas army played great with the fglrx driver
<Zoo> yeah
<markk> but I messed up my install... or my son did
<Zoo> and CRT are powerful
<markk> and it would not boot
<kameron> markk, lynch your sun
<markk> so I reinstalled
<kameron> markk, lynch your son *
<Zoo> so I think I'm going.. View Sonic 21" :-)
<markk> but it is slow as mollasses
<kameron> markk, problem solved
<markk> the machine crawls
<kameron> Zoo, ewww.. view sonic.
<markk> even with the drivers installed
<markk> so, try again
<kameron> markk, maybe it didn't go well? i've never used an ati card in my life i don't think. except for my gamecube.
<markk> I have no idea why it's hosed
<kameron> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Agent_bob> if at first you don't succeed keep on sucken
<kameron> markk, did you read that? ^
<markk> yes
<kameron> ah.
<markk> I followed it both the first and second time
<Zoo> hey.. compared to what I got now.. its better
<FoamY_LappY> Agent_bob: ok how do i do that this is my first lappy so i am kinda new to this type of thing
<markk> but the second time I instealled, I got half the frame rate of the first time
<Frogzoo> markk: DMA is disabled by default - enable it :)
<markk> dma?
<markk> on what?
<Frogzoo> hdd
<Agent_bob> you type that in the terminal
<markk> how the heck you do that?
<Frogzoo> /etc/hdparm.conf
<kameron> !dma
<markk> why would it be ok last time but not this time?
<Agent_bob> FoamY_LappY    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frogzoo> markk: there you have me :)
<kameron> marcels, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<[Leo] > hi all!
<FoamY_LappY> oh ok i know how to do that and just make sure that the autops2 thing is disabled?
<kameron> markk, i had the same thing happen to me once.. it was disabled one time, not the other.. it's weird.
<FoamY_LappY> and i should have no issues then
<FoamY_LappY> yay ^_^
<Zoo> kameron,
<Frogzoo> markk: this line in /etc/hdparm.conf works for me... "command_line { hdparm -q -d1 -q -X udma5 -q -c3 -q -m 16 -q -W1 /dev/hda
<Frogzoo> }
<Zoo> use that.. vga=791, I think you'll love that
<kameron> markk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA ... i linked marcels last time by accidnet.
<kameron> Zoo, i'll try...
<Zoo> ya know what i like so best about ubuntu
<Agent_bob> FoamY_LappY it will make a backup copy of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf   as xorg.conf*******   where ***** is time stamped
<kameron> Zoo, i keep getting this error: Warning: Video adapter does not support VESA BIOS extensions needed for
<kameron>  display of 256 colors.  Boot loader will fall back to TEXT only operation.
<FoamY_LappY> right i know i have used the reconfig option before i just diden't know if that would fix the issue ^_^
<Zoo> the fact that, its highly supported, has apparel you can buy, and updates every 6 months, great for laptops, workstations, and just don't give up on it, and... it was ready to configure my wireless pci, hee. and I coudln't believe it, wel the alpha flight anyways :)
<kameron> well, i'm going to reboot.. see how lilo is doing. bbl.
<Agent_bob> FoamY_LappY no just make sure you choose the mouse protocal that is correct for you system....   i.e.  imps2  maybe
<Zoo> oh
<FoamY_LappY> so after i install the remainder of the things i am doing
<FoamY_LappY> ok i will try
<Zoo> you might be able to tweak your bios settings out, or disable.. shared vga, and make sure you agp is on
<markk> it says dma is on
<Zoo> but to tell you the truth, I think its because you got that nvidia, well I know thats newer than mine at least
<Frogzoo> markk: another thing - have you got swap setup?
<markk> yes, I have swap
<markk> 1.5g
<markk> of swap
<Pluk> FoamY_LappY, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9851
<Frogzoo> cool
<Pluk> thats the line i use
<HymnToLife> join the club markk :D
<Agent_bob> FoamY_LappY again,  i read slow and type slow.  so my answers maybe several linse behind the qusetion.
<markk> if it weren't so annoying to set up X, i'd just set up freebsd instead
<markk> darn consistent performance, every time
<Frogzoo> markk: also, installing the 686 kernel makes a big difference
<markk> i did, as i recall
<markk> this is k7
<markk> athlon, 32bit
<Frogzoo> k
<markk> wish it was a 64 bit
<markk> sempron
<FoamY_LappY> Agent_bob:  it's ok i do too sometimes lol i know how it is ^_^
<markk> or dualcore
<markk> ATI and AMD rock :)
<markk> for being an ancient box, this cooks along pretty good
<Frogzoo> markk: another thing to check is your /var/log/message & /var/log/xorg for anything amiss
<markk> well, i'm gonna restart
<markk> this install
<markk> format and start over
<Agent_bob> markk you prolly don't know what ancient is.....   this is p1 mmx
<tane|i> hello all...i have problem....when trying to use sudo..it says "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"..how to fix this ?
<markk> I need some stuff redone anyway, different size partitions
<tane|i> i have 5.1 i386
<markk> I know what ancient is
<cello_rasp> tell me does arithmetic have to use double brackets z=$(($x*$y))   or can single ones be used?
<markk> this is only relatively so
<Agent_bob> :)
<markk> my dual pent pro really IS ancient
<markk> dual 200 mhz :)
<Agent_bob> no.
<Protocol1> after i edited my xorg.conf file...do I need to reboot for changes to take effect?
<markk> bye all
<markk> enjoy
<Agent_bob> i'm telling you  this   p1  133 mhz   is
<Frogzoo> Protocol1: logout & ctrl alt backspace to kill/restart X
<Agent_bob> see dual 200's would be a giant leap forward for me.
<funkyHat> Not trying to brag, but I just chucked out a 33mHz 386 ;)
<cello_rasp> I still have a compaq 286 LTE laptop :)
<Agent_bob> funkyHat don't make be get the c64 out
<funkyHat> hahaha
<funkyHat> You win :P
<Agent_bob> lol
<cello_rasp> minix or dos, for now :|
<joakimpl> could someone help me install skype please :)
<cello_rasp> unless i can find some unix floppies
<Kamping_Kaiser> pffft 286
<Frogzoo> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
* Kamping_Kaiser has 8086, with *no* 8088 co processor ;)
<FoamY_LappY> hey is there an admin here?
<FoamY_LappY> in the room?
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Langly> the 8088 isnt a coproccessor
<kameron> alright, i'm on my mandrake 10.1 box.. i'll just jack the lilo.conf from here, and edit it to woek with the ubuntu box. the partition table is similar.
<Agent_bob> i really do have a new in the box c64,  and a pair of tandy 1000xt's  286 with 640k ram    wooo whooo
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubugtu: seems to be ;)
<cello_rasp> many watch calculators still have them, Kaiser
<Madpilot> FoamY_LappY, ?
<funkyHat> FoamY_LappY, do you need an 'admin'?
<Langly> its a main proc, came after the 8086 and before the 80186
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<funkyHat> *why
<Hobbsee> what's the problem?
<funkyHat> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Frogzoo!*@*]  by Seveas
<FoamY_LappY> well i noticed alot of people asking for teamspeak help
<FoamY_LappY> and i wanted to offer my services as the ts guru
<Hobbsee> haha nice
<FoamY_LappY> and for it to be put in the title
<FoamY_LappY> so people can just pm me for the help
<Seveas> FoamY_LappY, it won't be - the topic is for important things
<funkyHat> hmm
<FoamY_LappY> ok thats cool just an idea
<funkyHat> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, funkyHat
<Hobbsee> stick it in a factoid?
<Seveas> just answer when people ask or write down a guide and stick it in a factoid
<funkyHat> FoamY_LappY, you could try telling ubotu about teamspeak
<Frogzoooo> wtf
<Seveas> do NOT stick your name in a factoid
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060002a5cc7830.cc.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
<Agent_bob> Hobbsee wouldn't that hurt ?
<FoamY_LappY> oh ok how do i teach ubotu about teamspeak?
<funkyHat> but don't put your name in it ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Frogzoo!*@*]  by Seveas
<FoamY_LappY> as its very very easy to install most people often make the exact same mistake i noticed
<Madpilot> FoamY_LappY, start by creating a ts page on the Ubuntu wiki or elsewhere, then link the bot to that URL
<FoamY_LappY> oh ok i think i can do that
<Hobbsee> FoamY_LappY: then you might want to write all the info that you know out, like Madpilot said
<FoamY_LappY> !ubuntu wiki
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FoamY_LappY
<Hobbsee> darn, cant type fast enough
<HymnToLife> !wiki
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.155.165.25]  by Seveas
<FoamY_LappY> !wiki
<Madpilot> FoamY_LappY, wiki.ubuntu.com
<FoamY_LappY> thank you
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> !wiki is <reply> The Ubuntu Wiki can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Madpilot> FoamY_LappY, then once the page is usable, just ask here about adding stuff to the bot - it's easy
<tane|i> hello all...i have problem....when trying to use sudo..it says "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"..how to fix this ?
<tane|i> do someone have had samekind of problems
<HymnToLife> tane|i> which command are you trying to run ?
<tane|i> any
<tane|i> it wont work at all
<tane|i> and i havent dont anything
<tane|i> done
<sks> Hi, I would like to know which package a certain file belongs to. How do I get this information ?
<Agent_bob> hostname
<tane|i> ubuntu
<Hobbsee> sks: apt-cache show packagename
<Seveas> tane|i, put your /etc/hosts on the pastebin
<tane|i> pastebin ?
<tane|i> what u mean
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S01060002a5cc7830.cc.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
<Quinch> I have a question; does Ubuntu have some kind of "override all" key, something akin to CTRL-ALT-DEL in Windows, in case an application hangs.
<Agent_bob> and run   hostname    and see if you are localhost or what
<brenner> sks: is the file installed? or do you want to know which package you need to get a file?
<Seveas> Quinch, pkill -9 name_of_app
<tane|i> Seveas: i dont have a whole directory
<Kingmilo> anyone using dapper?
<Hobbsee> Quinch: meet xkill - run, type xkill, click on offending app.  pkill also works
<sks> I want to know which package /usr/sbin/useradd belongs to
<Quinch> Seveas: But let's say I can't get to the terminal at all.
<Seveas> Kingmilo, #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> Kingmilo: see #ubuntu+1
<Agent_bob> Quinch yes it is    killall <name>
<Kingmilo> ty
* Hobbsee sees that she's typing slowly tonight!
<brenner> sks: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature
<sks> brenner: Okay, But is it possible to get the info from dpkg ?
<Hobbsee> sks: yes, apt-cache show packagename
<Agent_bob> Quinch you mean emergency reboot ?     [alt] +[sysrq] +n
<Quinch> Agent_Bob: What's emergency reboot?
<Agent_bob> not a good idea.
<sks> Hobbsee: I want te package name while I specify a file.
<brenner> Hobbsee: he needs to know the package name first...
<Hobbsee> sks: brenner apt-cache search blah
<Ng> sks: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Seveas> sks, dpkg -S /usr/bin/useradd
<Agent_bob> Quinch about equal to pulling the plug out of the wall....
<Ng> morning Seveas ;)
<HymnToLife> sks > you mean you want to know which package includes a specific file ?
<Quinch> Agent_bob: I mean, is it something I can do by pressing the "reset" button on the box... yeah, guessed as much.
<sks> HymnToLife: Correct.
<gilianima> hi
<HymnToLife> ubotu has a function for it if I remember well
<ubotu> HymnToLife: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Agent_bob> Quinch what have you had hang ?
<Quinch> Agent_bob: Nothing yet, but I like to stay prepared. I'm also curious on if there's a way to switch from apps that don't seem to allow it, like AA.
<gilianima> oowriter doesn't start on my system (dapper), i don't have any error message, it just stops to start at 1/4 of the loading, and the loading image stays on my screen, what can I do ?
<Agent_bob> [alt] +[tab] 
<Quinch> Agent_bob: Ain't workin'.
<Madpilot> gilianima, Dapper is still in development - have you asked on #ubuntu+1 about this?
<Quinch> Agent_bob: It seems to ignore all shortcut keys I've defined in preferences.
<Agent_bob> [alt] +[ctrl] +[f#]    jump to a tty (console)   f1 - f6    f7 is where the gui lives
<Exhumation> /whowas jeff__
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
<Protocol1> !video
<ubotu> Protocol1: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Agent_bob> looks like quinch tested [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]     hehhe
<Protocol1> how to go about installing a tar.gz file?
<Agent_bob> dubble click that puppy
<brenner> Protocol1: what is it?
<Protocol1> its a video driver
<Agent_bob> or tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<brenner> as in for your video card?
<Protocol1> yes
<brenner> Protocol1: and what card might that be?
<Protocol1> my intel video card
<Agent_bob> oh i'm sorry
<Protocol1> i found a linux driver from intel
<brenner> Protocol1: the current video driver doesn't work?
<Protocol1> brenner, it does its just that im trying to get 3d acceleration fixed
<bigfoot1> i can view japanese website okay, but i can't view a japanese pdf. help
<Protocol1> when I run the testing for cedega...everything works but 3d acceleration
<dli> bigfoot1, acroread-asianfonts or something like that
<Agent_bob> apt-cache search acroread
<sazwerx> help.. how to use/install UML ?
<brenner> Protocol1: in that case proceed carefully.  personally i'd search the forum first with your exact card name.  if nothing comes up, there should be a README or INSTALL file in the archive.  extract it as Agent_bob said.
<brenner> Protocol1: or, you can use any instructions intel provides on their site
<bigfoot1> dli: thanks
<bigfoot1> dli:  how do i search for the correct name?
<dli> bigfoot1, in synaptic or apt-cache search asian
<Protocol1> brenner yeah...i think i will browse more forums about it first
<bigfoot1> dli, i found xfonts-intl-asian - International fonts for X -- Asian
<bigfoot1> dli: but nothing with "acro"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<brenner> Protocol1: ubuntuforums.org should be your first stop
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.155.165.25]  by Seveas
<dli> bigfoot1, can you install acroread first?
<bigfoot1> dli:  i have xpdf and gnome-viewer. is acroread necessary to view asian fontst?
<Agent_bob> nah always go to irc first, so we can point you to the forums
<dli> bigfoot1, or try to search "cjk", sorry, I'm not running ubuntu, couldn't do the search here
<dli> bigfoot1, acroread comes with better fonts, and X can use those fonts
<Agent_bob> kameron :)
<bigfoot1> dli: okay, i 'll just get acroread
<bigfoot1> after i get that, what's nextt?
<dli> bigfoot1, other packages with acroread? like recommended for acroread from apt or just search
<FoamY_LappY> be back shortly
<danboid> Printing wasn't working under GIMP so I installed gutenprint but the GNOME printer manager won't let me select any of the gutenprint drivers, even though it shows them
<Rick_> exit e save xorg.conf???
<triablo_> How to fix this: skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<triablo_>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<triablo_> ??????
<HymnToLife> triablo_> obviously sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<supermihi> install libqt3 ...
<danboid> anybody installed gutenprint under breezy successfully?
<Rick_> iam = sudo vi xorg.conf  .
<bigfoot1> dli:  i tried opening the japanees pdf in acroread. it says "japanese language support pack is necessary." where do i get it?
<Rick_> exit e save xorg.conf???
<Rick_> sou do brasil
<Rick_> iam = sudo vi xorg.conf  .
<Rick_> exit e save xorg.conf???
<kameron> liloconfig is horrible.
<kameron> i think i should write in the wiki about how to actually do it.
<kameron> Agent_bob, hey man
<Draco> hi all, i hope someone can help. On one of my ubuntu machines when I access a .aspx website it wants to download a .BIN file, on other machines it works fine, what can I do ?
<izu> irc://irc.wolfpac.org/karaoke+mp3z
<danboid> do you think that if i install KDE the KDE printer tool will be able to add my new driver?
<Nameeater> izu: err?
<HymnToLife> Draco> other Ubuntu machines ?
<gonna> hi there
<Draco> yes other ubuntu machines
<HymnToLife> weird
<Agent_bob> kameron yeah i always just edit /etc/lilo.conf   never mess with liloconfig
<Draco> was working up untill 2 days ago now it prompts for the download
<kameron> Agent_bob, i'll never waste hours on that thing again.
<Rick_> fiz = sudo vi xorg.conf  .
<Rick_> exit e save xorg.conf???
<Rick_> sou do brasil
<kameron> Agent_bob, 5 minutes of editing my mdk lilo.conf was easy
<kameron> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> !tell gonna about hello
<kameron> do brazilians speak espanol?
<Agent_bob> kameron yup
<Draco> i tried to look for an association for aspx but firefox does not seem to have any associations in preferences
<Rick_> no
<kameron> damn.
<brenner> Rick_: #ubuntu-pt
<kameron> portuguese?
<kemik> portuguese
<gonna> hola todo
<HymnToLife> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<brenner> kameron: portugese
<kameron> yeah, pt, that's the one.
<gonna> como esta?
<DoTheRodeo_> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<kameron> are pt and es all that different?
<HymnToLife> wth is ph ?
<bigfoot1> HymnToLife: Filipino
<bigfoot1> HymnToLife: it's short for "PHilippines"
<davalex_> where are the wep-keys stored using network-manager?
<HymnToLife> oh ok
<bigfoot1> but gonna is not speaking that language; he's speaking Spanish.
<embartp> what lib does it need for mysql5 configure: error: No curses/termcap library found
<Agent_bob> so kameron did you get your boot splash working ok ?
<kemik> kameron: they're close, but not the same
<HymnToLife> yeah, though he's from denmark obviously
<bigfoot1> dli: i got japanese pdf working now
<bigfoot1> dli:  i just had to install xpdf-japanese
<kameron> Agent_bob, haven't tried yet.. i'm on ubuntu livecd. but i didn't get any errors, so i assume it will work fine.
<Agent_bob> k
<dli> bigfoot1,that's good? is there an acroread-japanese?
<davalex_> ah /etc/network/interfaces
<Agent_bob> 798 ?
<bigfoot1> does anybody know of a program or website that can convert from PDF to, say oo.o doc, or RTF, or basic text? Or a program or website that can translate PDF files?
<funkyHat> dli, no
<kameron> Agent_bob, 788
<bigfoot1> dli: after i got xpdf working with Japnaenes, i didn't bother looking for acroread-japanese. do you prefer acroread? is it better than xpdf or gnome pdf viewer?
<funkyHat> dli, but look at the descriptions for acroread-plugins and such
<Agent_bob> k yeah 788 is nice to   and it's real 800x600 at 16bit  so yeah it should work fine/
<bigfoot1> funkyHat: are you meaning to talk to me?
<dli> bigfoot1, no, you want the fonts from acroread
<funkyHat> bigfoot1, no. but I am pretty sure there are programs to convert pdf to other formats, I just can't think of the name
<Agent_bob> pdf2thml
<bigfoot1> funkyHat: that's great. please advise when  you know
<Agent_bob> !info pdftohtml
<ubotu> pdftohtml: (Translates pdf documents into html format), section universe/text, is optional. Version: 0.36-11build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 676 kB
<Xenguy> bigfoot1: do 'apt-cache search text |grep -i pdf' ...
<Xenguy> bigfoot1: there is 'pstotext' for example
<Agent_bob> Xenguy  ^
<Agent_bob> Xenguy  ^  ^^
<GigaByte_> hi,
<GigaByte_> does is the usplash example find out under web site ?
<GigaByte_> anyone
<Agent_bob> you no will to engrish ?
<brenner> find out under website? :-/
<GigaByte_> conglish-:-/
<Agent_bob> !usplash
<ubotu> from memory, usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Agent_bob> GigaByte_ ^
<GigaByte_> Does is it find out usplash to collection the iamges what find example
<Agent_bob>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<GigaByte_> Agent_bob,ubuntu find it
<GigaByte_> Agent_bob,howerver nerver understand
<Agent_bob> yes.   what language ?
<GigaByte_> Agent_bob,i wonder what pallete a number
<brenner> heh. classic
<yorkensen> could someone telll me if I can start a 'terminal server session' to a server that can not run an X session locally?
<brenner> GigaByte_: what's your native language?
<GigaByte_> breener,i'm from Korea''
<HymnToLife> !tell yorkensen about ssh
<Agent_bob> yorkensen yes.   man ssh
<GigaByte_> breener,i'm will makes usplash
<brenner> is there a korean channel people?
<dli> GigaByte_, which korea?
<Agent_bob> !ko
<ubotu> Agent_bob: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brenner> GigaByte_: besides recognising usplash.  i have no idea what you're on about.
<kameron> Agent_bob, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9852
<Paradoxx> lo la
<Paradoxx> lo all*
<kameron> anyone looking for lilo help in ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9852
<Paradoxx> what software can i use to make an image of  cd, or copy the contents of the cd?
<kameron> Paradoxx, dd
<Paradoxx> or rather whats the command to do so
<brenner> Paradoxx: k3b is popular
<Paradoxx> isn't there one like mkisofs or somthing like that?
<kameron> Paradoxx, dd if=/dev/hdc of=/path/to/file
<Madpilot> Paradoxx, I think Nautilus has a 'copy CD' function too
<kameron> Paradoxx, k3b is probably the best though
<GigaByte_> breener,i wonder that the gimp make it 16bit index number value when usplash make
<kameron> Paradoxx, actually, i don't even know if dd works for that, i've never tried it.
<frogzoo> kameron: dd definately works
<dli> kameron, I don't think dd can copy audio cds
<Agent_bob> !kp
<ubotu> Agent_bob: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lwelyn> I have a system question: I use a pentium 3.4 ghz HT . I have to kernels to choose at start...one 686er ht and a 386er. If i choose the "optimized" 686er kernel my system runs slower then on the 386er....is this normal?
<kameron> dli, well, if it works for copying images, i don't see what it wouldn't do an image of an audio cd.
<Agent_bob> i guess not.
<kameron> reboot, reboot, brb, brbrbrbrb
<dli> lwelyn, smp trick?
<Agent_bob> !kr
<ubotu> Agent_bob: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lwelyn> dli: what do you mean?
<dli> lwelyn, you have smp enabled on the slower one
<Paradoxx> kk
<Paradoxx> thank you kameron, Madpilot brenner
<hatake_kakashi> hmm, is there a possibility to make bzip2 output a file to another location or is my only choice is to use tar to make it redirect or even a pipe?
<foxpaul> does anyone know if there's a way to connect to a cisco vpn?
<lwelyn> dli: well the option is enabled o nthe kernel...but i dunno i really got it enabled..where i can see this?
<djs> !info vpnc
<ubotu> vpnc: (Cisco-compatible VPN client), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.3.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<djs> foxpaul: ^^^^
<dli> lwelyn, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<foxpaul> djs, thanks
<Agent_bob> hatake_kakashi if you care to check the manual on that.....   the answer is yes.
<djs> foxpaul: yw :)
<lwelyn> dli: iam runing the 386er kernel atm....schall i change and try again? and what exactly tells me about this?
* xota re!
<dli> lwelyn, how many CPU(s) you have there
<hatake_kakashi> Agent_bob: done reading the manual, there is stout, etc but no output to another location
<lwelyn> dli: right now one
<lwelyn> dli: wait ill pastebin this
<iLee> on1009, ?
<brenner> GigaByte_: image > mode > indexed > set max colours to 16
<hatake_kakashi> Agent_bob: or if I use -c and then > :p
<Agent_bob> stdout is another location    i.e.   > /where/you/want/it/file.bz2
<dli> lwelyn, anyway, build your own kernel
<kameron> w00t, lilo works great now.
<kameron> finally on dapper for the first time, without chroot :P
<lwelyn> dli: iam not shure ill be able to do it ;-)
<Agent_bob> if anything can write to stdout   it can be redirrected piped or printed anywhere.
<shukhrat> good day, everybody! Please help newbie: i can't modify files in var directory in xserver, thanks!
<lwelyn> dli: http://paste.uni.cc/8715  <-- thats the staus on the 386er kernel
<Agent_bob> shukhrat sudo
<Agent_bob> shukhrat or gksudo
<shukhrat> thanks, Agent, but I need to modify files in a graphical interface
<Agent_bob> then it's gksudo
<shukhrat> like in windows
<hatake_kakashi> Agent_bob: I was hoping for something like -o foo.bz2 but oh well, I guess stdout instead would be ok as well...
<Agent_bob> no like in nautilus.     gksudo nautilus
<shukhrat> sorry for ignorance, but how to use gksudo?
<stitch_x2> how many official packages does ubuntu have?
<frogzoo> shukhrat: /var isn't really intended for user use, why do you need to do this?
<jason__> harlo
<shukhrat> frogzoo, i wanna put my own index.html files in apache directory but I can neirther delete or modify existing index.html
<jason__> i wanna noe how to play a mp3?
<hatake_kakashi> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Protocol1> how do I adjust my display settings
<frogzoo> !tell jason__ about amarok
<dli> jason__, try, xmms, amarok
<Protocol1> or how do I choose a differernt video driver?
<LoCusF> !rt2500
<ubotu> LoCusF: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frogzoo> !tell Protocol1 about xorg
<jason__> ohh
<jason__> thx
<dli> Protocol1, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jason__> need to dl the sw?
<Agent_bob> hatake_kakashi yes all a -o output.file    or   -l location   generally does is redirrects via stdout anyway   but yeah the switches are handy i guess.
<frogzoo> jason__: -> synaptic
<dli> jason__, sudo apt-get install xmms amarok
<xored> after installing fuse-source there is still no fuser fusermount ? do i have to compile it or somthing ?
<hatake_kakashi> Agent_bob: well I don't know if stdout would cause some formatting to take in place which is why I checked. Anyway, once it has finnished compressing, I will test it out I suppose
<hatake_kakashi> xored: yes, you only grabbed the source file
<hatake_kakashi> s/file/package
<frogzoo> xored: source is source - you have to compile it - but you could just install the binaries
<xored> frogzoo: there are no binaries in the package list. So i shouse the "source" in the packlage list
<Agent_bob> hatake_kakashi when stdout is not a terminal/console  there should be no formatting     termcap is usually what does that,,, and locales of course.
<hatake_kakashi> Agent_bob: ahh ok
<shukhrat> i couldn't use gksudo, how can I access it?
<Agent_bob> terninal shukhrat
<frogzoo> xored: looks like you need to compile to get the kernel modules
<xinxin008> hello
<Agent_bob> open a terminal and type   gksudo nautilus
<shukhrat> Agent_bob, what to type there?
<xored> ok fuse is working. Someone can help me installing fuseFTP or LUFS to mount FTP FS
<Segarra> hi!
<shukhrat> thanks, you're proactive!
<Thorondor> the nautilus cd-creator always complains about not having enough space - how can i see the free space on a cd-r?
<Agent_bob> ok but don't cusse me like that....
<jason__> how to sudo apt-get install xmms amarok? named me the steps inmore detail but make it simple
<xored> frogzoo: i loaded the module, fuse is working for itself now, but i have problems installing fuseFTP with all the preregs. should i use LUFS instead= 
<xinxin008> exit
<xinxin008> qiut
<Agent_bob>  /exit
<jason__> how to sudo apt-get install xmms amarok? named me the steps inmore detail but make it simple
<jason__> how to sudo apt-get install xmms amarok? named me the steps inmore detail but make it simplehow to sudo apt-get install xmms amarok? named me the steps inmore detail but make it simplehow to sudo apt-get install xmms amarok? named me the steps inmore detail but make it simplehow to sudo apt-get install xmms amarok? named me the steps inmore detail but make it simple
<brenner> jason__: stop flooding
<Agent_bob> shukhrat if you need to edit files use    gksudo gedit /path/filename
<frogzoo> xored: don't know, soz
<jason__> oops
<jason__> sorry
<Segarra> any could help me to share a printer in linux? I want to access from windows and I'm not able. I've tried all manual :( and something doesn't works. I've installed samba/cups/swat... any "idiot manual" that I can use?
<jason__> need the answer asap
<Segarra> thnks
<brenner> jason__: have you enabled universe?
<frogzoo> jason__: just type that command into a terminal
<frogzoo> jason__: but you'll probly be more comfortable just using synaptic
<jason__> how to enabled universe?
<Agent_bob> Segarra first step setup cups.
<frogzoo> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Agent_bob> !cups
<ubotu> hmm... cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<xored> i have downloaded the lufs sources throught apt-get. how to isntall it the debian way now ?
<Segarra> I can print from linux
<jason__> okies
<jason__> thx all
<frogzoo> xored: is there a README?
<Segarra> I try to access from windows to http://ip_linnux:631
<xored> frogzoo: yes
<Segarra> and I'm not able
<jason__> where to find the synaptic
<Agent_bob> Segarra next step is samba
<stitch_x2> what's universe and multiverse?
<Agent_bob> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<frogzoo> xored: also, there might be extra docs @ /usr/share/doc/fuse
<xored> frogzoo: ok, i forget about lufus cause its highly experimental
<shukhrat> Agent_bob, it opened editor, but i can't see the content, it is completely blank. I am sure that it has some content, thanks!
<Segarra> samba file is were I dont know exactly how to setup
<Agent_bob> shukhrat are you sure you typed the correct path and file name   it is case sensitive.
<shukhrat> Agent_bob, i'll try one more
<Agent_bob> shukhrat use the menu in the editor to surf to the file.
<Agent_bob> file   open
<Agent_bob> it's the pointy clicky way.
<frogzoo> Segarra: is dns setup properly? try: nslookup ip_linnux
<jason__> after i find the synaptic
<jason__> wad to do nex?
<Protocol1> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Agent_bob> Protocol1 get your mouse fixed yet ?
<Protocol1> yeah its fine
<shukhrat> Agent_bob, it says access denied (i tried to open the file with text editor)
<frogzoo> jason__: 1st add the universe & multiverse repos, then search for xmms & amarkok, check & click 'apply'
<Thorondor> jason__: search the "xmms" and "amarok" packages
<Agent_bob> with gksudo gedit shukhrat ?
<frogzoo> *amarok*
<Protocol1> I am just trying to install the proper video drivers for my laptop....so they work properly with cedega
<Protocol1> opengl, etc
<shukhrat> yes Agent_bob
<frogzoo> Protocol1: what vid card?
<Protocol1> Intel 82852/55
<Agent_bob> shukhrat want to know the linux way ?       in a terminal "usdo -i "     then  "nano /var/pathtofile/file.name "    and edit the darn thing and be done with it.
<shiv> i get this error when i start bibus: (python:8689): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<Agent_bob> err sudo  not usdo
<frogzoo> Protocol1: this any help? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75335.html
<Agent_bob> typos stink.
<shukhrat> sorry, now gedit opened the file. Now, what about pasting files in the var directory? Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> what about it ?    shukhrat  that was the first thing i told you how to do....    ' gksudo  nautilus '
<Protocol1> frogzoo, im trying to get the exact drivers for my glx
<Protocol1> it only show me either sgi or vesa is using it
<shukhrat> Agent_bob, how do i know if nautilus is installed or is it built in?
<shiv> PLz comment if anybody knows this. I am stuck. I get this error when i start bibus: (python:8689): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<Agent_bob> if you start typing naut    and hit the tab key and it finishes  nautilus   it's installed.
<Agent_bob> shukhrat tab completion is a wonderful thing.
<shukhrat> Agent_bob no, it failed
<shukhrat> should i install it?
<Agent_bob> do you have ubuntu-desktop installed ?
<shukhrat> yes, do u mean xserver?
<kenas> can someone help me to install software called  oneSet Ledger 0.2.1 Beta 1    16/01/06
<Agent_bob> no i mean ubuntu-desktop
<shukhrat> Agent_bob what is it?
<Agent_bob> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<usuari> chris
<Agent_bob> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop is, like, totally, a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<shiv> PLz comment if anybody knows this. I am stuck. I get this error when i start bibus: (python:8689): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<kameron> breezy software integrated just fine in a dapper system?
<Agent_bob> one of the things ubuntu-desktop depends on is nautilus
<shukhrat> Agent_bob i found that nautilus in usr/lib
<Agent_bob> shukhrat nice :)
<kenas> can someone help me to install software called  oneSet Ledger 0.2.1 Beta 1    16/01/06
<Agent_bob>   now  try    gksudo nautilus    and see what happens
<shukhrat> Agent_bob thanks, i'll restart the computer and see what happens
<Agent_bob> can i go hide now ?
<Agent_bob> i'm almost  newbee burn out !
<sovin> hello, does anyone know of any free, internet filtering programs that work on both linux/window's platforms? (planning stuff for a cybercafe at my internship)
<Agent_bob> Snake|School hey did you check your pm ?
<funkyHat|away> sovin, privoxy
<sovin> funkyHat|away: thanks, i'll look that one up.
<thegladiator> folkz
<thegladiator> howdy ?
<thegladiator> what is the difference between GTK 1.x theme and GTK 2.x theme ?
<thegladiator> hi
<thegladiator> what is the difference between GTK 1.x theme and GTK 2.x theme ?
<Langly> 3.1415
<Agent_bob> $19.95 USD
<thegladiator> what is the difference between GTK 1.x theme and GTK 2.x theme ?
<Agent_bob> *shrugs*   i give up what is the difference ?
<Sunky> !fix
<ubotu> Sunky: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Version_0> Hello!!!....
<thegladiator> does anyone know about that ?
<Agent_bob> maybe that gtk 1.x theams were written for gtk 1.x  ?       idk
<thegladiator> i was wondering if that is the case or if both are complementary
<Agent_bob> i'm a cli kinda guy.
<thegladiator> oh
<Agent_bob> thegladiator you can try both and see if there is a "difference" or not.
<mohit> hey ... i jst installed mplayer
<xored> if i try to mount any dir with fusermount it fails with : fusermount: entry for /tmp/fusemnt-mayer not found in /etc/mtab
<xored> . Beside that, thats the error why then i cannot install perl module fuse
<thegladiator> yes  i was wonering if someone wud know this actually
<thegladiator> mohit, great how did u lke it ?
<jason__> how to play a mp3?
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell jason__ about mp3
<thegladiator> mohit, are you from iiit hyd ?
<frogzoo> jason__: did you install amarok?
<mohit> it's awesome,but the problem is when i select fullscreen
<mohit> yeah
<Protocol1> isnt there a nice program that can find out the proper video card drivers for your system?
<Agent_bob> !restricted formats
<ubotu> from memory, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<mohit> i m from IIIT
<Agent_bob> jason__ ^
<mohit> how do u know
<thegladiator> mohit, oh mohit , this is what you have to do , mplayer -vo xv foo.avi and please see if that makes any diff
<frogzoo> jason__: apps -> sound -> amarok
<Protocol1> or is it a manual type thing?
<frogzoo> Protocol1: lspci should do
<thegladiator> mohit,ji ur "whois" proxy@iiit.ac.in :)
<mohit> ok
<Protocol1> lspci
<Protocol1> ok
<Agent_bob> lshw lspci ?
<mohit> may i know abt u?
<thegladiator> mohit, the thing is ur video is not configure , you can just open the gmplayer and configure it to xv and it must work fine
<jason__> i dun hav amarok at the sound location
<Ophiocus> find appropriate drivers for video card?
<jason__> where to make it appear?
<mohit> ok
<mohit> i m trying
<frogzoo> jason__: did you try what you were told? synaptic?
<Agent_bob> well that's all for me.
<Protocol1> frogzoo, do I just apt-get install it?
<jason__> yup
<thegladiator> mohit, just finished engg , looking for a job . i appeared for iiitb pg entrancetest this week
<Ashly> Anyone have any idea how I can make a mount viewable by everyone?
<thegladiator> are you UG mohit ?
<frogzoo> Protocol1: 'sudo lspci' - it's in the base install
<Ashly> Its a nfts mount
<mohit> yeah
<thegladiator> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<thegladiator> Ashly, please check what ubotu ust send
<mohit> 2nd yr
<thegladiator> mohit, nice
<funkyHat> I'm using the win32 build of mdCrack in wine because the source wouldn't compile easily and I'm lazy... is it going to work?
<Healot> Hi I am on Windows, can i join, bleh :)
<thegladiator> Healot, its mandatory
<mohit> it's showing some error "plz supply the text font file ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf"
<thegladiator> mohit, open gmplayer
<thegladiator> mohit, type gmplayer at the console and you shud get a window
<mohit> yeah i m getting the it
<ansinh> hi crimsun :D
<mohit> but whenver i m changing the prefrences it's showing erroe
<thegladiator> mohit, right click and chose preferences
<ansinh> I DID it, i'm listening to some music right now :D
<mohit> the full screen is working fine now :)
<mohit> thnx
<ansinh> but it still have noise, the sound quality is low :(
<Ekumba> does anyone know how to delete the "deleted emails"in die evolution trash?
<thegladiator> great :)
<mohit> but  it's always showing the error
<ansinh> crimsun, r u there?
<thegladiator> mohit, preferences-fotns
<thegladiator> fonts* can you see that?
<thegladiator> put something like this fonts : /usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice/opens___.ttf
<thegladiator> depends on ur dir structure...are u using laptop fom th acmpus mohit ?
<ansinh> crimsun, r u there?
<mohit> nope
<mohit> lab pc
<mohit> shud i copy any .ttf file to .mplayer/subfont.ttf
<thegladiator> yeah even that shud work
<Ng> mohit: yes
<mohit> ok
<shukhrat> Agent_bob
<shukhrat> !?
<ubotu> shukhrat: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shukhrat> Hello ?
<shukhrat> ubotu sorry, i don't get
<ubotu> shukhrat: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shukhrat> ubotu do you know how to configure apache
<ubotu> shukhrat: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shukhrat> i just wanna change localhost directory
<djs> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Ekumba> Cadoes anyone know how to delete the "deleted emails"in die evolution trash?
<shukhrat> anyone help me!!! how to change the directory in apache
<Ekumba> does anyone know how to delete the "deleted emails"in die evolution trash?
<sunnzy2> Need help installing a printer.
<sunnzy2> What is it mean to "Run cups config to install a new printer"?
<burning_bronx> sunnzy2, open a browser and type in localhost:631
<sunnzy2> I don't have cups command but got cupsd and other one's
<burning_bronx> it would give you the cups interface
<sunnzy2> Will links work?
<burning_bronx> also gnome has a cups GUI
<djs> Ekumba: File -> Empty Trash ?
<shukhrat> Ng hello, you have helped me a lot
<burning_bronx> sunnzy2, should work if you have the cups daemon runnin'
<shukhrat> please, teach me how to change the directory in apache
<hard_shooter> lu
<burning_bronx> shukhrat, which directory for heaven's sake?
<Ekumba> oh,ok.haven't seen it.thank u djs!
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, I have an issue with sudo, I dont have access to my home PC at the moment, but I need to reboot it, or at least be able to use sudo, but for some reason after installing vmware I cant use the sudo command, it just hangs, is there a way to reboot the pc via ssh without sudo?
<subsonic_shadow> hi
<shukhrat> burning_bronx i need to change localhost path. now it is in var/www
<Ng> shukhrat: edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and change the DocumentRoot setting
<burning_bronx> Ng nailed it I guess
<londonboi2k3> any help guys?
<danboid> I can't get my ntfs partition to mount under breezy/GNOME. The guides i've found didn't work- just says I don't have the correct permissions
<Healot> Ng, has ubuntu's dapper fix its "grep" bug yet?
<shukhrat> Ng, thanks a lot!
<xoz> londonboi2k3: what about su?
<mohit> thnx :) theGladiator & Ng
<thegladiator> mohit, pleasure :)
<shukhrat> funny thing is that, till now i had changed apache2.conf. Now im afraid it may damage apache itself
<burning_bronx> xoz, he has an ubuntu installation therefore no root pass
<Healot> danboid:  add this line to the option section in fstab file "umask=0022" (separated by comma after the other options)
<sunnzy2> CUPS web page thing is asking me for username and password.
<sunnzy2> But what are they?
<londonboi2k3> xoz no root password is set
<danboid> have I got to change the permissions of /media/hda1?
<sunnzy2> Tried my own root password and my account'z password
<sunnzy2> Doesn't work.
<djs> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<burning_bronx> :P
<burning_bronx> ubotu owns the place B)
<ubotu> burning_bronx: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<londonboi2k3> is there no way to restart it without root access, since normally you can just send ctrl alt and del and it reboots, so there must be some way to call the reboot
<londonboi2k3> without root access
<Healot> no need to change the permission the the folder, danboid, just umask of the partition
<burning_bronx> londonboi2k3, you mean ctrl+alt+del in windows?
<londonboi2k3> yes
<londonboi2k3> on the command line, pressing that restarts my box
<sunnzy2> ubotu, then just use root and root password?
<ubotu> sunnzy2: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<burning_bronx> windows is running with root access therefore it's unsecure
<subsonic_shadow>  Hi. Can anyone tell me how I could reverse (red remove) the steps I took on this website: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<danboid> healot- so, delete 'defaults' and just replace with that umask command then run mount -a and it should work right?
<Healot> yes, danboid...
<Healot> but you need 'ro,umask=0022', danboid, do you want user to be able to unmount too or not?
<londonboi2k3> no ideas anyone?
<Ng> Healot: no idea, what bug? check the bug tracker and if it's not reported there, report it
<Healot> hum
<Healot> some person state the ubuntu breezy "grep bug"
<Healot> try to 'grep "[A-Z] " <filename>'
<Ng> Healot: either way this is the wrong place to talk about bugs - launchpad.net is the right place :)
<thegladiator> i need a good wallpaper , can someone hot link to a very neat one ?
<Healot> it still sucks :)
<thegladiator> i have been searcing at gnome-looks
<Healot> well, i heard that Dapper's grep fixed this problem
<subsonic_shadow> anyone who can help me out?
<thegladiator> none really that suits me , image search in google also kinda lame
<danboid> healot- tried both umask on its own and with ro. I'm not bothered about unmounting it or writing to it, just want it to open on double click and copy files from it
<Healot> ok...
<Healot> just take the prior
<thegladiator> subsonic_shadow, ask ur question
<spanner3003> hi all
<subsonic_shadow>  Hi. Can anyone tell me how I could reverse (red remove) the steps I took on this website: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<danboid> so as far as fstab is concerned doing a mount -a is exactl;y the same as rebooting?
<Ng> Healot: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grep/+bug/16033
<HymnToLife> danboid> yes
<GutterPunk> Hi, is it absolutely necessary to run make-kpkg clean everytime you want to build a new kernel with make-kpkg?
<GutterPunk> Cause it sucks
<xoz> danboid: during bootup, mount -a is one of the commands in the startup script
<thegladiator> danboid, not sure for me it worked after a restart when i fstabed for ntfs
<GutterPunk> But I still want to be ablo to change the appen-to-version stuff
<spanner3003> here can i find drivers for ubuntu on vmware?
<Healot> Thanks, ng
<Svennig> I have a script (part of a network simulator) that creates tunnels in /dev/net, but when I reboot they dissapear. Is there any way I can persist them so that they are still there when I reboot?
<danboid> gladiator: what is your fstab ntfs entry?
<xoz> mount -a -o remount
<thegladiator> danboid, I did something like this r,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 , I refered !ntfs
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell danboid about ntfs
<Ng> Healot: so it looks like it's not a bug afterall :)
<Healot> really?
<thegladiator> any one who can recommend a neat wallpaper :) i know its kinda lame
<Ng> healot; well that bug report is marked as Rejected and the comments say it's not a bug
<Healot> should I update my "grep"?
<thegladiator> but I am sure u guys must be having something
<subsonic_shadow> oohhh well, back to the nicotine room it is
* xoz has something about *sharapova*
<Healot> oh, only in UTF8....
<Healot> should i change locale to iso?
<Ng> thegladiator: plain black :)
<spanner3003> hay guys,1 here can i find drivers for ubuntu on vmware?
<Ng> Healot: I would suggest you should fix your regexps ;)
<spanner3003> hay guys,! here can i find drivers for ubuntu on vmware?
<thegladiator> Ng, thanks :) !
<Healot> well, not my regexp
<Seveas> spanner3003, you don't need drivers for that...
<Healot> that person's who asked me a few hours ago
<Healot> well, the regexp works well in my jgrep...
<spanner3003> oh ok how do i get network working then?
<Seveas> by installing vmware correctly
<Seveas> (it installs the correct drivers for you)
<HymnToLife> +1 Seveas
<chuckyp> spanner3003, what type of network card do you have?
<spanner3003> yes but how do i install vmware tools?
<HymnToLife> spanner3003> you don't need them
<HymnToLife> (at least I didn't)
<Healot> so, it's just "[AZ] " instead of "[A-Z] ", Ng?
<spanner3003> ohok
<HymnToLife> hold on
<chuckyp> !tell spanner3003 about vmware
<HymnToLife> I don't think I ever ran Ubuntu on VMware
<HymnToLife> only Debian, maybe that's why
<Protocol1> Zao, do you have a program compatibility list
<thegladiator> again , one more , repeating , any one who can recommend a neat wallpaper :)
<Seveas> HymnToLife, I used to run dapper in vmware on breezy
<Seveas> worked like a charm, so I dropped vmware and instlled dapper instead ;)
<HymnToLife> hm ok, I might give it a try then
<HymnToLife> I'm a bit afraid to instal Dapper on my main box
<Healot> can we start ordering for Dapper now?
<HymnToLife> it's a laptop with a bit unusual hardware
<chuckyp> Healot, ordering?  Why not download it and burn it?
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<chuckyp> HymnToLife, I don't recommend installing dapper right now.
<spanner3003> is ubotu a bot?
<burning_bronx> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<thegladiator> yes ubotu
<Seveas> !forget vmware
<Healot> well...
<ubotu> i forgot vmware, Seveas
<spanner3003> ok i just got reled in lol:)_
<Seveas> !forget !wiki
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot !wiki
<Healot> I am on GPRS... :)
<Healot> I likethe official CDs :)
<Healot> well, I can download as well, of course...
<shukhrat> Ng I successfully changed the directory but now i should add the port number to localhost; http://localhost:8080/ Do you any other way to get rid of this port number?
<chuckyp> Someone the other day was asking about OO grammar checking just posting a link incase they are here today. http://lingucomponent.openoffice.org/grammar.html
<Healot> not, shukhrat.. expect if you use the standard 80 for HTTP or 443 for HTTPS
<LabThug> Why was the decision to include Totem as the default media player made?  I can't get it to play *anything*.  It just keeps telling me it has no encoders/decoders
<danboid> can I make laucher icons under gnome for programs that require root?
<Healot> except*
<chuckyp> shukhrat, what are you trying to do set up apache?
<HymnToLife> !gksudo
<ubotu> somebody said gksudo was Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<HymnToLife> hmmneed to fix that
<shukhrat> i wanna change the localhost directory
<chuckyp> shukhrat, if you edit httpd.conf you can change the listen port to 80 if thats what you are trying.
<HymnToLife> !no gksudo is <reply>  Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<ubotu> HymnToLife: okay
<HymnToLife> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<HymnToLife> I like it better :)
<danboid> healot/ gladiator- the diskmounter script seems to have done the trick! Thanks!
<Ng> shukhrat: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<shukhrat> i have changed default.conf in the sites-available but if I type localhost itself it uses the old directory
<AtaTurk> hey i used windows the other day and for the first time felt it is slower than ubuntu
<Healot> AtaTurk: , yeah, are you feeling it?
<shukhrat> Ng it used to be Listen 80 and I changed it to 8080
<chuckyp> shukhrat, doesn't it use http.conf?  or httpd.conf for the main apache config?
<Healot> that's great feeling...
<AtaTurk> yes very much
<Nabiki> :
<Nabiki> :) I got the downloads I was wanting to do done! ^_^
<shukhrat> chuckyp the httpd.conf file is empty
<chuckyp> ?
<AtaTurk> especially movie playing and stuff , was working in a zip here and on windows it was ...like a minute before i can see a movie
<shukhrat> should I reinstall the apache
<pierreg1> lu
<pierreg1> il y a kelkun
<pierreg1> y???
<AtaTurk> shukhrat, whenu try loopback what do you get just curious
<chuckyp> shukhrat, whats in the default.conf or whatever you are talking about?  If you could post it to pastebin?  I dunno maybe apache is using some other config.
<shukhrat> chuckyp in windows it is httpd.conf but in linux version that i use it is apache2.conf but...
<chuckyp> shukhrat, no maybe in ubuntu it uses apache2.conf
<shukhrat> but in windows httpd.conf you can change the directory for documents (localhost) but in linux you have another doc. called default
<lesshaste> how do you list the contents of a bzip2 file?
<chuckyp> shukhrat, my fedora box uses httpd.conf and my debian box uses httpd.conf so this other config you are talking about is new to me.
<shukhrat> Ataturk, sorry, I didn't get you
<Healot> it's always "http.conf"
<shukhrat> the httpd.conf is almost empty
<Healot> "httpd.conf"
<roccociro_> #ubuntu-it
<chuckyp> shukhrat, well on ever instance of apache i've dealt with its httpd.conf so I don't know why yours is blank.
<chuckyp> almost empty is different than empty
<shukhrat> recently i installed the most recent version of apache, maybe you guys use older version?
<chuckyp> shukhrat, type in cat /etc/http/httpd.conf and tell me what you get.
<chuckyp> shukhrat, no this is with apache 2 right?
<xoz> httpd.conf in apache2 is blank
<NET||abuse> cheers petemc... :)
<chuckyp> shukhrat, its always used httpd.conf and they will continue to use httpd.conf  you can edit it to use any config you want.
<Ng> shukhrat: have you restarted apache?
<xoz> apache2.conf
<chuckyp> Whatever I give up.
<shukhrat> no such a file or directory
<NET||abuse> found the problem, all the other debs are on ftp, security is on http, my proxy makes us authenticate for any http activity so i hadn't authenticated..... duh
<xoz> NET||abuse: petemc is not here
<lesshaste>  tar tvjf apparently
<NET||abuse> xoz: yeh, wrong channel, got confused with #debian, sorry :)
<chuckyp> I'm so about to install apache2
<chuckyp> Just to screen cap to show you.
<shukhrat> Ng yes i restarted
<AtaTurk> this is a  good wallpaper , but not recommended http://www.fedoraforum.org/gallery/file_4gallery/1/7/5/4/0/ubuntu-calendar-march_original.jpg
<AtaTurk> for minors :)
<Ng> chuckyp: apache2's httpd.conf is definitely empty on ubuntu, I'm looking at it now :)
<chuckyp> shukhrat, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf will be the equivalent of httpd.conf because you are using DEBIAN based distro like I said.  Debian has there own way of doing it.
<spanner3003> so how do i install cedega in ubuntu
<spanner3003> ?
<kozuch> hi folks is it normal that Gnome in Breezy semms to me a kind of slow on my ATHLON XP 2200+ and GeForce4 MX 64MB ram with nvidia7667 driver?
<shukhrat> Ng if i type in the browser localhost it uses the old directory (port 80) if you add the port number to the address bar (localhost:8080) it opens the new directory
<chuckyp> spanner3003, you go buy it download it and install it.
<chuckyp> !tell spanner3003 about cedega
<shukhrat> chuckyp but apache2.conf doesn't have documentroot
<Healot> kozuch: : we don't know about performance benching though... but it should not affect any kind of performance while using ubuntu
<kozuch> since i am not a real gamer i dont need a top graphic card so i am curious if i needed a better one even for Gnome to perform better on 1200x1000 resolution
<shukhrat> document root is in default file which is in the sites-available folder
<Healot> kozuch: , that depends on what your card can do... not the driver supplied with X though
<roccociro_> #debian-it
<shukhrat> AtaTurk i liked your nick: father of Turks
<spanner3003> !tell chuckyp thank you
<Healot> AtaTurk: , I am your Ata :)
<Nabiki> Does anyone know if Lynx supports redirection?
<Healot> yes
<kozuch> Healot: well it was slow with the default X driver so i upgraded to nvidia driver, now e.g. the 3D screensavers perform super but the 2D environment seems to me a little faster only
<Healot> it's a real browser...
<AtaTurk> lol thanks :)
<Nabiki> Cool.  ^^ I'm getting ready to install soon, and I will probably have to get the WiFi going before I get the video card going. hehe :P And the HotSpot here uses a stupid browser based authentication scheme. ^^
<Healot> the 3D driver is intended for newer nvidia cards i think...
<iGad_work> has anyone tried dapper with a 3ware card yet?
* iGad_work can't get 3dm2 working
<taller> hello
<Healot> hello taller, are thou taller than I?
<shukhrat> AtaTurk i liked your nick: father of Turks
<AtaTurk> hey shukhrat thanks u from turkey ?
* Nabiki took the time to download like the whole i386 archive. :P The OS WILL install... hehehehe
<taller> hello my name is betty
<shukhrat> No from Uzbekistan
<cycus_zwisus> women: all the best!!!
<shukhrat> but our languages quite close, isn't it?
<GutterPunk> Is she real? :D
<Klaidas> ubotu kernel compilation is Compiling kernel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<ubotu> Klaidas: okay
<shukhrat> r u from turkey or is it just a nick?
<AtaTurk> just I like the nick :)
<hasse> Is there an ubuntu deb for the softphone Twinkle somewhere?
<Healot> i am you Atta
<ejofee> i can't figure it out what mythtv actually is. is this something like kdetv (a watcher for tv tuner), or is it something like a player?
<HymnToLife> Klaidas> I'll fix that if you don't mind :)
<Klaidas> sure, no problem :)
<Nabiki> MythTV is almost a distro in itself. hehe :P
<HymnToLife> !no  kernel compilation is <reply> Compiling kernel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<shukhrat> ok that is a pity
<HymnToLife> !kernel compilation
<ubotu> Compiling kernel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<shukhrat> we'd chat in turkish
<ejofee> Nabiki: all right then... does it include kdetv?
<HymnToLife> that could be even better
<AtaTurk> lol , hey need to go bbl
<spanner3003> what is he password for ubuntu in a new install
<shukhrat> is there AtaEnglish?
<HymnToLife> !no  kernel compilation is <reply> To compile your kernel on Ubuntu, see that thread : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<gnomefreak> spanner3003: your user password
<shukhrat> healot r u?
<tritium> spanner3003: you set a password for the user you created
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell spanner3003 about root
<Nabiki> Not sure.  I never actualy read it, but they ran an article on it recently in one of the Linux magazines.  Linux balance I think ^^
<Nabiki> Info on how to install and use it.
<Nabiki> It is basically used to turn a linux box into a media box.  :P Like WinXP Media Edition without some of the more annoying aspects. ^^;;
<cycus_zwisus> no women here?
<tritium> cycus_zwisus: that's offtopic...
<cycus_zwisus> so what/
<frogzoo> cycus_zwisus: this is ubuntu support - i think you have the wrong channel...
<cycus_zwisus> ?
<ejofee> Nabiki: that's nice
<ejofee> Nabiki: thank you
<chuckyp> !tell cycus_zwisus about offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<spanner3003> ok sorry and thank you
<weedar> Anyone have any success mounting NTFS with EVMS?
<tritium> cycus_zwisus: so this is not the place to for that
<gnomefreak> cycus_zwisus: offtopic discussions can be found at #ubuntu-offtopic
<cycus_zwisus> woment don't use ubuntu?
<ejofee> cycus_zwisus: women?
<Healot> I wish.... cycus_zwisus... but most are here, because they want to discuss ubuntu!
<Healot> cycus_zwisus: : they don't LOL
<gnomefreak> theres a whole womens ubuntu team
<cycus_zwisus> tritium, not the right place for wishing women all the best?
<frogzoo> cycus_zwisus: issues of gender & correlations to OS choice are definately OT
<tritium> cycus_zwisus: just drop it
<ejofee> cycus_zwisus: i haven't seen any woman so far that doesn't use ubuntu, but i suspect there are some that don't
<chuckyp> weedar, what version of EMVS are you using?
<cycus_zwisus> i just wanted to wish them all the best
<ejofee> frogzoo: ot = old testament?
<GutterPunk> imho the howto at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064 is a very good howto on how to compile a custom kernel. Debian instructions work better. For example the "-custom" append-to-version is not the way to do things. And the nvidia modules should be installed the debian way too
<gnomefreak> ot=on topic
<GutterPunk> *is NOT a very good...
<cycus_zwisus> it's 8th od march today
<ejofee> oh, right
<HymnToLife> [14:17]  gnomefreak theres a whole womens ubuntu team <= team of what ? Soccer, Baseball, Curling ?
<weedar> chuckyp, 2.53 - I noticed it got used when I upgraded to a 2.6.14 kernel
<Nabiki> Old Testament?  You mean the old ATT BSD manuals? :P
<HymnToLife> (Wet T-shirts ?)
<cycus_zwisus> what's wrong about it?
<ejofee> gnomefreak: and i suppose off-topic would be "ot", right?
<chuckyp> weedar, are you trying to resize the ntfs partition or something?
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: team of users/whatever else they do
<weedar> chuckyp, also, I am able to mount the partition but I'm not able to give it the option umask=0222 to make it available for normal user :)
<HymnToLife> really ?
<gnomefreak> ejofee: yes it would
<gnomefreak> lol
<weedar> chuckyp, no just mounting it
<ejofee> :))
<HymnToLife> lmao I wouldn't have thought of that
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: they have been working on getting it together for a while now
<chuckyp> weedar, then what are you talking about evms?  Is thatn enterprise volume manager or something from ibm?
<shukhrat> Ng: how i can uninstall Apache in ubuntu?
<weedar> chuckyp, exactly
<chuckyp> shukhrat, apt-get install apache
<Healot> the one that comes with GNOME... i mean Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove --purge apache?
<chuckyp> oh uninstall lol
<cycus_zwisus> is wishing merry christmas, happy new year, happy easter etc. also forbidden here?
<gnomefreak> or apache2 depending on version
<cycus_zwisus> it's absurd!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> cycus_zwisus: please take you convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<chuckyp> shukhrat, why areyou uninstalling it now?  If all you want to do is change the port just edit the apache2.conf and look for listen port and change it to whatever you want.
<cycus_zwisus> you can't see anything beyond ubuntu, you're sick, addicted people
<shukhrat> gnomefreak, can ubuntu have two apache's simultaneously? or run?
<Healot> yes, on two different ports
<HymnToLife> cycus_zwisus> it's the twentieth time you wish... whatever the hell you're wishing
<chuckyp> shukhrat, what do you mena do you just want to host multiple sites?
<HymnToLife> so that's OK we got it, if you have nothing else to do
<shukhrat> chuckyp, before i met with bright guys like you, i had changed and made a lot of wrong things in the file
<HymnToLife> please don't do it here
<weedar> cycus_zwisus, and you're making it harder for people trying to stay on-topic to follow their discussion, so take it in the proper channel
<shukhrat> :0
<Nabiki> shukhrat:  I think apache supports vhosts. :)
<frogzoo> cycus_zwisus: no, just this isn't the forum to discuss those issues - pursuing this line will just annoy people, which maybe is what you intend?
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: yes i dont see why not but its not needed
<jubei> guys I'm struggling with apache2 as well
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<chuckyp> shukhrat, perhaps telling me your goals would help.  Like what are you trying to do and then we can go from there.
<jubei> can't get a virtual host to work
<cycus_zwisus> do you people go away form your computers sometimes?
<Healot> yes
<chuckyp> cycus_zwisus, yes very often when trolls like you pop up
<HymnToLife> cycus_zwisus> no we don't what do you think
<chuckyp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Healot> I goto work sometimes, and returns 0 later
<HymnToLife> we have the computer implanted in our heads
<shukhrat> ok, guys, I want to change default document root (for the localhost) from /var/www/ to /home/myfolder/
<Nabiki> ubotu:  Help with what? ^^;;
<Nabiki> Ok, I think I let the bot play mind games with me...  :P hehehehhee
<chuckyp> shukhrat, okay if you edit the apache2.conf there is an option for document root.  then you need to change the permitions for /home/myfolder so that apache has access to it.
<Healot> shukhrat: , you need to read Apache Documentations
<chuckyp> shukhrat, you can also set up apache to use a public_html folder in any users home and then you would navigate there i.e. localhost~shukhrat or localhost~whateveruser.
<shukhrat> chuckyp, in the apache2.conf there is no DirectoryRoot. It is in default.conf in sites-available folder
<shukhrat> chuckyp, ok, i feel i like your idea. Please, show me how to do it?
<shukhrat> i mean public_html folder
<chuckyp> shukhrat, Do you have a commonapache2.conf as well?
<shukhrat> let me see
<Fracture> anyone here have experience with imwheel ?
<burning_bronx> shukhrat, in the httpd.conf there is a document root section you need to edit
<shukhrat> chuckyp no
<burning_bronx> it's the httpd.conf that you edit and not hte apache2.conf
<chuckyp> shukhrat, alright well lets do this are you able to paste your apache2.conf to pastebin?
<chuckyp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<burning_bronx> oops
<burning_bronx> the other way around
<burning_bronx> shyte
<chuckyp> burning_bronx, yeah i'm on the same train of thought but ubuntu uses apache2.conf for whatever jacked reason.
<burning_bronx> shukhrat, I am sorry - haven't worked with this in a while
<Healot> !waste
<ubotu> Healot: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* chuckyp brb out for a smoke.
<burning_bronx> I use a manually compiled Apache 2.2.0
<angrykeyboarder> On a different note, how about adding "NOTE: this is NOT #debian" to the topic? ;-)
* gnomefreak goes for smoke too
* TheRabbit smokes at his desk
<Fracture> I'm having problems with imwheel and open office.  when I load imwheel (even without any configuration) it prevents CTRL-Wheel zooming
* angrykeyboarder turns on a fan to blow the smoke away.
<burning_bronx> I must drown into winb00ze now
<burning_bronx> wishs me luck
<shukhrat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9853 chuckyp this is my apache2.conf file
<weedar> Yeah those people in #debian really seem to hate ubuntu
<TheRabbit> I have a quick question, I'm using xfce, and I can't increase my screen resolution beyong 1024 x 768, is that to be expected?
<TheRabbit> I don't know what debian is offhand, I feel ignorant
<Kanalal> can i ask, has anyone been able to get skype to work on breezy?
<chuckyp> k looking at it now
<albacker> guys what's the site that sends free CDs of ubuntu ?
<weedar> TheRabbit, ubuntu is based on Debian - it's a linux distro
<weedar> Kanalal, sure, no problem :)
<TheRabbit> Ok, thanks weedar, but doesn't that mean they should like us?
<frogzoo> !debian
<HymnToLife> !shipit
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<ubotu> methinks shipit is For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Healot> they call "Debian" the mother of all GNU/Linux distro
<HymnToLife> damit
<Kanalal> weedar: how? ive tried 3 or 4 differnt guides, none of them seem to work
<albacker> can someone help me ?! guys what's the site that sends free CDs of ubuntu ?
<defrysk> Healot, would that not be slackware ?
<HymnToLife> !no shipit is <reply> For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ubotu> HymnToLife: okay
<Healot> oh
<HymnToLife> !tell albacker about shipit
<Healot> Debian sounds girlie :)
<weedar> Kanalal, lemme try to remember what I did to install it..
<Kanalal> thanks
<TheRabbit> We should mail Ubuntu CDs out like AOL does
<albacker> Thanks
<HymnToLife> Healot> Debian > you
<Seveas> hm?
<Seveas> gnomefreak?
<HymnToLife> was long ago Seveas
<gnomefreak> cycus_zwisus: needs to find his way out (troll)
<Seveas> ok
<HymnToLife> some dude trolling around but e's gone now
<chuckyp> shukhrat, if you can paste your httpd.conf also
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.48.60.10]  by Seveas
<TheRabbit> I didn't know a troll
<Gomez> #qui
<HymnToLife> oh
<TheRabbit> notice*
<HymnToLife> seems he's still here in fact
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<elkbuntu> HymnToLife, correction: was ;)
<HymnToLife> lol
<TheRabbit> I don't understand, that's not trolling it's advertising
<canadiangg> my question is how can shipit afford to ship free cd's?
<TheRabbit> Advertsing?
<elkbuntu> canadiangg, because shuttleworth is a generous man
<chuckyp> canadiangg, maybe they get paid to advertise or put you on a mailing list for all the other junk mail you get.
<Seveas> canadiangg, having a multimillionaire to sponsor helps
<weedar> It's just a cover to smugle drugs canadiangg
<HymnToLife> canadiangg> because Shuttleworth has nothing to do of his money
<canadiangg> hehe
<gnomefreak> TheRabbit: hes was trolling not advertising either way both are offtopic and should not be in here
<Seveas> weedar, lol!
<chuckyp> weedar, lol
<weedar> Kanalal, if I recall you'll get an error if trying to install the debian package because of a broken dependency, right?
<shukhrat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9854
<jon_> weedar, Those linux drugs ;)
<chuckyp> shukhrat, are you able to post your httpd.conf and your ports.conf
<defrysk> because Shuttleworth is a finacial genious
<canadiangg> excuse my ignorance but who's shuttleworth
<defrysk> financial
* elkbuntu faints
<gnomefreak> canadiangg: the founder of ubuntu
<Kanalal> weedar: i think theres a lib version breezy uses thats newer than the one skype does
<Seveas> canadiangg, Mark Shuttleworth, founder and sponsor of Ubuntu
<TheRabbit> I got that from context
<Seveas> !tell canadiangg about sabdfl
<defrysk> hes some cosmonaut
<shukhrat> chuckyp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9854
<elkbuntu> canadiangg, just type the word 'shuttleworth' into google, you'll see in good time
<HymnToLife> !shuttleworth
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> damn
<canadiangg> ok thanks
<weedar> Kanalal, if I'm not way off I think I actually opened the .deb and made a new one with the correct dependency..
<canadiangg> I'll do that and look for sabdfl
<Seveas> !sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Canonical and Ubuntu - he
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<TheRabbit> If he founded Ubuntu, he's my hero...in fact, I'll publicly note him as such on myspace
<Kanalal> weedar: hmmn i think thats a bit complicated for me, im a bit of a no0b :S
<shukhrat> in port.conf the port listen 8080
<Seveas> !no sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth, cosmonaut and founder of Canonical and Ubuntu
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<chuckyp> Wow debian is so whacked on this apache2.conf stuff.
<weedar> Kanalal, I'll remember exactly what I did...just give me a few minutes =)
<canadiangg> yes hero here to then
<HymnToLife> sabdfl ?
<gnomefreak> hes founder of canonical? i thought they just backed him
<Kanalal> weedar: ok thanks
<chuckyp> shukhrat, try uncommenting the User Dir public_html line and User Dir disable root line in apache2.conf
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: thats marks nick on irc
<HymnToLife> didn't know he actually came here sometimes
<chuckyp> shukhrat, then add a public_html folder in your ~ and place a page in there.
<xenoxaos> Does anyone know how to type umlauts in linux/openoffice?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, shuttleworth is the god of ubuntu, you should worship him every time you boot the system ;)
<shukhrat> are u sure ?
<canadiangg> ok got to go enjoy your day
<gnomefreak> lol elkbuntu
<jon_> elkbuntu, That'd be a good entry. ;)
<chuckyp> shukhrat, also you need to restart apache to have the changes take effect.  Also I would need to see your ports.conf to fix your 8080 problem.
<elkbuntu> !god
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> that will do for the factoid :D
<chuckyp> xenoxaos, use character map and get the alt+# for it.
<TheRabbit> Wow, his website is awe inspiring
<TheRabbit> No apparent contact info though
<elkbuntu> although it could offend people to have that... hmm
<jon_> elkbuntu, True, some people might not catch the humour.
<jon_> elkbuntu, Avoid it for now ;)
<elkbuntu> TheRabbit, err would YOU if you had that sort of profile?
<xenoxaos> chucky: how do i use the alt+number
<elkbuntu> deity would be better
<chuckyp> xenoxaos, hold alt and type a number in.
<xenoxaos> chuckyp, alt+00F6 doesnt do it, it just brins up the file menu, etc
<chuckyp> xenoxaos, I dunno i'm sure someone knows I can't remember right now.
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+f6 brings you to tty6 :)
<xenoxaos> but from what i gather, if i remember correctly its supposed to be hold alt, then key in the numbers
<TheRabbit> I used to have a bunch of alt codes memorized
<TheRabbit> Don't use them enough
<xenoxaos> how did you use them?
<chuckyp> lol I crashed firefox tyring to type one int here. lol
<shukhrat> NO EFFECT !
<chuckyp> ctrl+shift+f6 crashed it fat fingered it.
<ph8> hey guys, to switch from gnome to kde do i just do apt-get install kde-desktop and reboot?
<shukhrat> HOW remove apache ?
<chuckyp> shukhrat, can you paste your ports.conf
<TheRabbit> 
<jon_> ph8, sudo apt-get install kde-desktop and logout.
<jon_> it'll be on your list
<jon_> ph8, Just hit "sessions"
<Healot> reboot would be better hehe
<TheRabbit> I wonder if that didn't just show up as a blank to everyon
<shukhrat> chuckyp Listen 8080
<frogzoo> ph8: be aware that installing kde will mess with your menus
<jon_> Healot, Why?  When I did it I didn't have any problems...
<weedar> TheRabbit, what kind of freaky character was that?  ?
<chuckyp> shukhrat, You wanted to change that right so that you can get ride of having to do localhost:8080?
<Healot> just kidding...
<chuckyp> shukhrat, then you would just change it to 80
<chuckyp> shukhrat, then you could just browse to localhost
<chuckyp> shukhrat, to change the document root edit etc/apache2/sites-available/default and change /var/www to whatever you want.  You re comment those lines we uncommented also.  I'm still in an httpd.conf sort of mind here so sorry bout that.
<chuckyp> shukhrat, then restart apache and all will be well.
<Healot> that dude really need to read Apache Documentation
<ph8> frogzoo: I had it before, I'm going back because most of gnomes functionality is sucky
<chuckyp> Healot, yeah
<GutterPunk> Building a stock ubuntu kernel takes ages :(
<xenoxaos> I'm working on a german project at the moment, and my windows crashed yesterday, so i'm trying to get this done in OOo, but i can't figure out the umlauts at all, i remember in Word, it was ctrl+alt+: then the letter(aou) I've googled but I just cant seem to find anything, and alt codes dont seem to work in OOo
<chuckyp> ph8, then newer versions of gnome rock you guys will be impressed when dapper comes out.  Huge speed improvements in gnome.
<ph8> all i wanted was sftp:// support from gedit
<jubei> chuckyp, i've done all that but I still get permission denied when apache tries to server that virtual host
<Healot> xenoxaos: : in GNome there is Character Lookup
<ph8> but i had to piss about installing sshfs (although it's straightforward) and that doesn't even work properly
<jubei> chuckyp, 403 forbidden
<Healot> use it, copy and paste :)
<chuckyp> jubei, what are you talking about?
<TheRabbit> xfce has character lookup
<ph8> shfs would have done the job but at this point i may as well hop to kde and use kate with kios
<jubei> chuckyp, virtual hosting with apache 2 :D
<gnomefreak> so does gnome
<chuckyp> jubei, i'm not sure how to do virtual hosting in ubuntu i'd have to poke around.  My problem is i'm used to httpd.conf which everyother distro uses but debian.
<blake_> hello everyone
<chmod775> maxkelley, max u ther ?
<Healot> hello brake_
<TheRabbit> Also, if yo get desperate, I am certain there is a website somewhere that will give you letters you could copy and paste
<TheRabbit> Freetranslation.com I think actually
<jubei> chuckyp, in debian it's still httpd.conf, but in apache2 that has changed.
<chuckyp> jubei, looks like you set it in the sites-enabled
<xenoxaos> healot, is there an easy way to type them though, instead of using the character map and copy/pasting them.  KB shortcuts would be great even if i it's using alt codes....but anything, the copy and paste is really time consuming when you have to do it for every fourth word or whatever.
<chuckyp> jubei, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135630
<chuckyp> xenoxaos, yes i know theres a way to do it i'm searching now.
<Healot> you want to remember each and every key code?
<weedar> Kanalal, check out http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=48295&sid=c797e40679f8c2424171f25bf13e7da6
<xenoxaos> chuckyp, thank you
<Kanalal> weedar: thanks
<weedar> Kanalal, if you copy the contents of that script to a file, place it in the folder where you have downloaded the .deb and run it using the .deb as a parameter you should be all set :)
<Kanalal> ok i'll give it a go and get back to you
<weedar> I really don't understand why the Skype corporation are willing to screw their customers so much by not fixing their .deb after more than 6 months
<weedar> It's a simple fix too
<Healot> Skype even has complot with Intel by optimizing their code to intel specific instructions
<kikko> hey, anyone here who has fussed around with initrd?
<chuckyp> xenoxaos, well here is one way to atleast get you through your project right now.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30070  if you read he talks about compose so you could bind a key to do the umlauts
<gnomefreak> weedar: get it from Seveas he has it all packaged right
<kikko> I'm trying to roll my own for network booting
<blake_> ive with inittab
<kikko> and ran into some problems
<weedar> gnomefreak, oh I'm not the one with problems, tell Kanalal the URL :)
<blake_> i can work with you on it and figure it out if you like
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<kikko> I can't get ifconfig to pick up my network interfaces after I've probed the corresponding modules
<gnomefreak> the 2nd link :)
<Kanalal> cheers \o/
<blake_84> kikko, are you on a router?
<gnomefreak> Kanalal: easy install everything is packaged for you :)
<kikko> blake_84, why?
<blake_84> aahhh! lighter fluid doesent feel good in a cut on the finger then have to type with that finger hahaha
* Kanalal wonders about the word 'easy' being used on this chanel
<blake_84> im trying to figure out how to help you
<gnomefreak> Kanalal: download it than run sudo dpkg -i file.deb  (that is easy to me)
<Kanalal> XD
* gnomefreak needs to learn cvs one of these days :(
<kikko> blake_84, I thought maybe someone knows a bit more about the initrd goings to help me find what I'm doing wrong
<chuckyp> kikko, Have you ever gotten the network card to work?  Are you sure you are using the appropriate modules?
<kikko> chuckyp, pretty sure, the install cd finds the ifs
<kikko> but im netbooting from stock ubuntu dapper
<kikko> kernel and initrd
<shukhrat> bye All ! lot of thanks! special thanks for chuckyp
<chuckyp> shukhrat, I take it worked?
<kikko> so the environment isn't as lush as on an installed system
<blake_84> ok
<shukhrat> no :)
<chuckyp> kikko, So you modprobe it then attempt to bring up the interface and what is happening?
<shukhrat> i will try next time
<kikko> Naturally the initscript doesn't find a root device
<kikko> and bails out to a busybox sh
<chuckyp> shukhrat, ok well changed the sites-default will help and the ports.conf to 80 instead of 8080 then restart apache and you will be fixed.
<shukhrat> thanks !
<kikko> so in this shell i do modprobe sk98lin
<kikko> goes just fine
<shukhrat> chuckyp i did but not help
<shukhrat> anyway thanks
<chuckyp> kikko, also you should probably move this discussion to #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<chuckyp> shukhrat, np are you sure you restared apache after making the changes?
<kikko> chuckyp,  It's not a problem in the distro
<shukhrat> yes several times !
<kikko> I'm just trying to find someone experienced with rolling working initrds
<Fitzz> !uninstall
<ubotu> Fitzz: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kikko> working to the point that I can mount an nfs share
<chuckyp> kikko, Okay I got you,  you may want to try a gentoo room or the debian room.  They are much more experienced wtih it.  I havent' done it in ages.
<chuckyp> kikko, atleast since after 2.4 haven't had the need.
<kikko> chuckyp, ok, I'll try the gentoo folks - my other distro of choice :] 
<chuckyp> kikko, I hear that.
<Healot> gentoo
<Healot> emerge vs. apt-get
<jetscreamer> kikko: i feel a disturbance in your controller cards <--note the s
<chuckyp> Healot, pleaes don't start here.
<Healot> I am not starting anything... wait, My behind's on fire :)
<chuckyp> Healot, that brings up all kinds of nasties.
<sweet^joy> hello
<blake_84> anyone know much about unlocking cell phones, i was able to unlock my nokia with a code generator, but their has to be a free way online for motorola
<Healot> blake_84: : wrong channel :)
<chuckyp> blake_84, have you looke on howard forums?
<blake_84> ...? all i have found is pay sites but others talk here and there about how to do it freely
<blake_84> howard?
<swilson> Hello all.
<wevex> how do i compile my program.c file? easyest way?
<chuckyp> blake_84, google for howard-forums.
<chuckyp> wevex, hit it with a hammer
<gnomefreak> wevex: gcc file.c -o file
<kikko> jetscreamer, what do you mean by that?
<gnomefreak> wevex: make sure build-essential is installed
<gnomefreak> brb
<wevex> gnomefreak; dose build-essintil runn on all linux distrubutions?
<Healot> build-essential > sounds like growing up milk formula
<jetscreamer> you have 2, and ubuntu is probably on the addin or the sata one
<chuckyp> wevex, build-essential is a package in the ubuntu repos.
<wevex> so onlu ubuntu can run it?
<wevex> only*
<bigfoot1> how can i type japanese in ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> learn japanese
<Healot> yes... using canna or other japanese IMs
<GutterPunk> wevex: it's just the software needed to compile programs, on ubuntu this is in a package called "build-essential"
<bigfoot1> no, i meant: what program will allow me to type Japanese characters via my keyboard?
<Healot> the setup is rather compicated
<chuckyp> wevex, no you can install a c comiler on any distro if thats what you are asking.  Build-essential is just a collection of them.  So when you type apt-get install build-essential it will install most popular compilers etc..
<Healot> yes!
<Healot> IMS
<bigfoot1> Healot: you takling to me?
<Healot> it called IM (Input MEthod)
<bigfoot1> what's the name of the program that i should get?
<wevex> chuckyp: oh, ok thanks mate
<Healot> no, I was talking to Kamisama
<bigfoot1> Healot: ok
<bigfoot1> can anybody here input Japanese characters into their English ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> please teach me
<Healot> H
<Healot> well, you can see that if you installed Japanese font :)
<bigfoot1> Healot: i'm looking for input ability, not viewing ability. I can view japanese fonts. I just want to be able to type them in my keyboard.
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30070
<spanner3003> how do i install cebega from a rpm?
<Healot> well... there a lot of IM available for ubuntu, I use Canna atm...
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: t hanks
<Healot> alien that package first
<bigfoot1> is canna better than others?
<Healot> no... you decide
<heyjoe2> are there automatic ubuntu updates, like auto windows updates? if so, how do i go about settin that up?
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: that solution is too slow
<bigfoot1> Healot: can you give me a simple im?
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, he tells you how to use compose so you can bind keys to jap characters.
<chuckyp> spanner3003, alien the package
<Healot> I said before "the setup is rather complicated"
<bigfoot1> Healot: that's why i asked, which IME has an easy setup?
<Healot> "is canna better than others?" >> you didn't ask for that
<Healot> well, I can say all the IM setups are tedious...
<spanner3003> how do i alien he package sorry about all the Q's i'm new to linux :)
<Healot> at least for most GNU/Linux
<heyjoe2> just a simple question: are there automatic ubuntu updates, like windows updates? if so, how do i configure them.
<Fracture> anyone know how to solve this "strings: command not found"  ??
<chuckyp> spanner3003, alien -iv <packagename>.rpm I believe.
<Healot> heyjoe2: yes...
<spanner3003> ok thank you
<Healot> when you're connected to the Net, the installer will prompt you...
<heyjoe2> healot: so thats automatic
<Healot> if you install with default setup
<Healot> or you can do it manually.... using Synaptic
<Kanalal> ok weedar, gnomefreak i tried using this guide by zenrox http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77189 (reply #7) but when i try to run the install i get this message http://rafb.net/paste/results/hgTwUQ34.html :S
<heyjoe2> healot: if i loaded ubuntu from a distribution cd, does that mean i installed with default setup?
<asdfasdfasdf> i have a problem with the screen resolution in ubuntu , i'm only allowed to use max 1024*768 , anyone know how to change this?
<heyjoe2> healot: basically, i dont have to do anything, it will prompt me eventually?
<Healot> yes/...
<heyjoe2> healot: cool thanks
<Healot> It prompted me constantly until I actually say not to... :)
<wickedpuppy> know where can i get dapper live cd ? if it exists of course .. thanks
<colm> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<wickedpuppy> thanks
<Kanalal> i also tried seveas's packages, but i cant fix the authentication errors
<weedar> Kanalal, hm...weird...I can't seem to find libqt3c102-mt in my repositories..
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Seveas> Kanalal, use a mirror for my packages...
<weedar> Kanalal, so that error wasn't with seveas' packages?
<Kanalal> weedar: i know, it looks as if its been removed
<Kanalal> no it wasnt
<Kanalal> like i said i cant fix the authentication errors
<weedar> I'm not sure I'm following you Kanalal, can you paste the error you get when trying to get Seveas' packages?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have a problem about internet connection, i'm using kubuntu. So: at first all things good about the internet kubu is conencted automatically to the internet  via my router. But a nice day, may brother took the router, and i setted up the pppoe conenction without router with pppoeconfig. It's okay, but when my brother take back my router kubu isn't conencts automatically to it, so i need after all of the boots type sudo dhclient. what i need
<Kanalal> weedar: like i said im new to this, im having trouble adding the repository
<spanner3003> the alien command is not found :(
<ansinh> help....i having very odd prob with my sound card
<gnomefreak> spanner3003: did you install it?
<MetaMorfoziS> any idea^^?
<gnomefreak> ansinh: just tell us what is going on and someone will answer if they know
<ansinh> when I disable the sound sever, restart, it work
<ansinh> reboot again, not work
<ansinh> again, work
<Linext> where can i find the mp3,wva etc encoders for drapper drake flight 4?
<ansinh> :-O, I don't touch anything, just restart ubuntu
<spanner3003> install what no cebega is not installed it so hard to do it i need alot of help :(
<diogo> Greetings! I've got another OS available on my GRUB menu and I'd like to password-protect it. Can I just add a "password --md5 blahblah" line after the "chainloader" line?
<bigfoot1> Healot: canna is in repository. i don't know if i stil need to do alien on it
<Healot> yes!
<wickedpuppy> !rythmbox
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wickedpuppy
<weedar> Kanalal, what you want to do is just add one of the mirrors to /etc/apt/sources.list  - You can use whatever editor you want as long as you're root :)
<wickedpuppy> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Healot> no... the repos packages are all debian packages
<bigfoot1> Healot: how come you said that i had to do "alien" on them?
<Healot> bigfoot1: : about setting up canna... it is very tedious,,, I don't really like discussing that :(
<Healot> bigfoot1: : that was not for you :)
<Healot> someone was asking for RPM package of cedega?
<bigfoot1> i installed canna. now i wonder what i should do now
<spanner3003> yes me
<Healot> yes... that happened to me too...
<Healot> !canna
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<syllogism> when the next version of Ubuntu comes out - can I simply pop in the cd and upgrade my current ubuntu?
<spanner3003> pm me it easyer for me to under stant :)
<diogo> Do I need to run any command after editing /boot/grub/menu.lst (like 'lilo', for example?)
<LjL> diogo: no
<syllogism> diogo - nope
<diogo> Tks, people.
<Healot> no Security update for March 2006, yay!
<spanner3003> Healot: how do i install cebega with an rpm package?
<DrCurl> Hello, I have a problem with synaptic
<spanner3003> sorry about all the Q's i'm new to linux :)
<DrCurl> I want to install tetex, but it can't find tetex-base package
<avu> spanner3003: in general, you can use alien to convert rpm packages to deb packages
<avu> spanner3003: those can be insrtalled with sudo dpkg -i then
<chuckyp> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<DrCurl> The only thing that I see is tetex-bin :(
<Healot> spanner3003: try "alien <your rpm package>"
<defrysk> fakeroot alien bla
<spanner3003> i did it says alien command not found
<Rawplayer> RE
<Healot> if you got error "no such command", then install alien. do this "sudo apt-get install alien"
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install fakeroot alien
<Healot> next, type 'alien' again...
<spanner3003> ok
<Healot> if the install is successful
<syllogism> when the next version of Ubuntu comes out - can I simply pop in the cd and upgrade my current ubuntu?
<Ng> syllogism: yep
<syllogism> thanks Ng
<DrCurl> hmm, can't install inkscape neither :(, is there a way to revert to original source.list, mine appears corrupted?
<defrysk> syllogism, and read the upgradenotes
<Healot> !japaneseinput
<ubotu> Healot: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nathanj> hi
<Linext> hey i installed network manager but now that i try to run it it says no such file or command
<syllogism> defrysk: roger that
<GutterPunk> Has anyone compiled a custom kernel lately? I get an error compiling the zd1211 module? Any ideas?
<Linext> is there something im doing wrong?
<Healot> bigfoot1: : anyways, try to understand this >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseInputHowto
<jetscreamer> if ubuntu uses sudo so much shouldn't they fix the paths?
<syllogism> GutterPunk: haven't compiled my own kernel since I switched to ubuntu - but what's the error msg ?
<GutterPunk> syllogism: Something about "error on line 35 in..." I commented out a line in the source file. I'll see if it works now
<engla> Somone have a clue about dbus documentation (for python-dbus) the API changed and even the python module docs refer to removed functions! I desperately need an updated tutorial/reference
<syllogism> GutterPunk: lol - if that DOES work - it most likely won't run properly
<GutterPunk> syllogism: this is the error: #error "Error in source file, line 35". Strangely this is a define in a header file
<GutterPunk> syllogism: well, I don't really care about the driver. I just don't want to make-kpkg clean again
<GutterPunk> But it didn't :)
<spanner3003> ok alien is now installed :(
<spanner3003> :)
<GutterPunk> Anyway, how can I edit my config so it will be used by make-kpkg without having to make-kpkg clean? I just want to have a stock kernel, but with the vesafb-tng patch, so I can use my laptop framebuffer in 1400x1050 mode
<GutterPunk> I get this error compiling:
<GutterPunk> In file included from drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zdusb.c:41:
<GutterPunk> drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zddevlist.h:7:2: error: #error "Error in source file, line 35"
<GutterPunk> make[5] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zdusb.o]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: dont paste in here please use pastebin for all pasting needs
<GutterPunk> It's only 3 lines :s
<syllogism> GutterPunk: that doesn't really tell enough
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: read /topic
<GutterPunk> Alright, I'm sorry. syllogism what else do you need to know? there not much else there
<spanner3003> trastering now to .deb
<syllogism> GutterPunk: You'd probably have to google for that one. . . I know nothing about that driver
<Cyorxamp> Hey, is there a way of communicating with my Nokia phone on linux (like the Nokia PC Suite) ?
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, how are you connecting to the nokia to the pc?
<wevex> what is a built-in variable??
<XeruX> FoamY_LappY: you there ?
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, via a nokia USB DKU-5 cable
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, what type of nokia phone?
<Cyorxamp> 6100
<slibs> Cyorxamp: bluetooth works probably better than usb cable
<Cyorxamp> slibs, no bluetooth on this phone
<Cyorxamp> and IR sucks so thats a no also
<slibs> you could try to run pc suite with wine or something
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> for those who speak french : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=31160
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, no probably don't need wine hold up
<Cyorxamp> I don't need wine?  You mean theres one of these cool reverse engineered open source bit of program out there :P
<GutterPunk> Dammit make-kpkg sucks ass
<lena> #ubuntu.se
* Cyorxamp likes to go naked - or is native :P
<Cyorxamp> *it
* Cyorxamp holds for chuckyp :P
<Kanalal> weedar: i got it working, seems to be through a combination of your post and Seveas's repos, not quite sure how, but it seems ok \o/
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, yeah i'm searching hold up
<spanner3003> !help
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, ok cool - thanx!
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, I did a bit of a search myself and came up with nowtr
<dv_> so what about dapper flight 5?
<Fracture> Seveas: I just discovered your repository .. thanks.. its excellent :)
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, http://www.gnokii.org/
<drc-> anyone running x.org 7.0 with an ati board?
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, at a guess - gtk+ powered? :P
<jorge_> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<spanner3003> what site is you paste bin on?
<chuckyp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<latis> I have an ATI problem, even when I set the driver to fglrx it reports that I use MESA drivers :(
<spiritz> latis: u should check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you'll see error refering to fglrx
<Morgan> Hello roooom !!! DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@36-165-235-201.fibertel.com.ar]  by Ubugtu
* Morgan was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<spanner3003> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9855 what does this mean
<dv_> um
<latis> spiritz, ok
<spiderworm_work> how would i change my machine to DHCP from the command line?
<spiritz> spiderworm_work: dhclient eth0
<spiritz> spiderworm_work: with sudo
<chuckyp> spanner3003, maybe you should contact cedega since you pay for it.  I'm sure they offer support.
<spanner3003> ok thank
<spanner3003> you
<spiderworm_work> thank you spri
<spiderworm_work> spiritz :)
<spiritz> :)
<Seveas> No1Viking, mediated, FatDarrel, trae, makisupa, ben: fix your router
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, is there any way to view a directory size on the command line?
<dv_> will there be a dapper flight 6? or is 5 the last release candidate?
<spiritz> londonboi2k3: du -cksh my_dir
<dv_> londonboi2k3, du -h <directory>
<londonboi2k3> thanks :)
<alumnos> ola
<grayhane> any progs in Gnome for making an image on the hd of an audio disc ?
<CONY> HJOLA
<alumnos> qe cony eres
<alumnos> ?
<jieying> join #ubuntu-cn
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alumnos> como estay
<alumnos> ?
<CONY> BN
<Protocol2> thats weird I had an intrusion attampt
<alumnos> ai caleta de jente qe te abla
<linuxdev> hi all, is there a linux driver for infrared keyboard??????
<grayhane> any progs in Gnome for storing a disc image of an audio disc to hte hd ?
<CONY> quien esta
<alumnos> y no se qien es
<No1Viking> Seveas, what's wrong with my router?
<CONY> hola
<DShepherd> grayhane: what do you mean by storing?
<spiritz> linuxdev: no need, works as a regular keyboard
<CONY> hola
<CONY> hol
<latis> st
<alumnos> y qien es del curso
<Seveas> No1Viking, it has an exploit that makes you disconnect IRC when someone sends DCC S END something...
<iGotNoTime> I have a major problem :( I click terminal and it flashes up briefly and shuts down
<CONY> MONSE
<latis> spiritz, (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<DShepherd> grayhane: do you want a program to make an image of the disc?
<iGotNoTime> please help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %CONY!*@*]  by Seveas
<alumnos> monse
<latis> thats what I get in Error
<alumnos> :)
<latis> how can I solve that?
<spiritz> latis: then google this error :)
<alumnos> 521
<alumnos> 1232165
<alumnos> jajja
<linuxdev> spiritz: I don't use ps2/usb receivers, just use the infrared port on the board
<alumnos_> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %alumnos!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %alumnos_!*@*]  by Seveas
<gexen> Howdy all, anybody happen to have the Logitech G15 keyboard running under breezy?
<suppaman> hi
<iGotNoTime> I have no terminal :(
<GnarusLeo> Hi, Im trying to install java 2rel thing, and easylinux said: use: "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" but it says its just a part of another package or something .. any clues?
<Seveas> flood coming up - hang in there with us...
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@d83-177-228-35.cust.tele2.fr *!*@adsl-68-73-84-245.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net *!*@adsl-70-240-114-130.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net *!*@lee9-d9bbda1e.pool.mediaWays.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ts-404-stoughton-103.flexabit.net *!*@i577B0B42.versanet.de *!*@HSI-KBW-085-216-018-221.hsi.kabelbw.de *!*@210.5.114.199]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ppp-71-139-122-119.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net *!*@i577B1B90.versanet.de *!*@evvlinlwt-nas-07-s134.cinergycom.net *!*omairhe@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*i=Liquid@*.ph.ph.cox.net *!n=popoasdf@*.neo.res.rr.com karl-heinz!*@* *!*@202.43.233.141]  by Seveas
<iGotNoTime> I need ssh access
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@71-34-123-106.ptld.qwest.net *!*@24-247-133-125.dhcp.trcy.mi.charter.com *!*@cpe-24-29-221-230.neo.res.rr.com *!*@210-86-100-117.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@bal-broadband2-ws-247.dsl.airstreamcomm.net *!*@nc1mrqtmi.mrqt.mi.charter.com *!*@i577B1683.versanet.de %eddie_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@12-202-155-120.client.insightBB.com *!*@proxy2mrqtmi.mrqt.mi.charter.com *!*@203.160.186.235 %emanuel!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*i=kmw@*.cinergycom.net *!*@c220-239-155-248.eburwd1.vic.optusnet.com.au *!*@d150-45-3.home.cgocable.net *!*n=zofrex@*.resnet.bris.ac.uk]  by Seveas
<chuckyp> anyone use amule in ubuntu?  Just wondering if its a decent app?
<TuxAtWork> has anyone ever configured an ejabbered server?
<No1Viking> Seveas, I guess the only thing I can do is to wait for a firmware upgrade or do you have any other ideas?
<linuxdev> spiritz: I don't quite understand, if I put a infrared keyboard in front of my laptop's infrared receiver, will it work???
<javiolo> chuckyp works great
<DShepherd> chuckyp: nah.. i dont.. I use limewire
<Seveas> No1Viking, there's a firmware upgrade already, you can also disable "Stateful Packet Inspection" in the thing or connect to port 8001 of freenode
<dv_> chuckyp, its quite good
<chuckyp> javiolo, just trying to figure out why they have a daemon for it.
<dv_> eMule has a better gui, but its quite good
<suppaman> was trying to play an .avi with Totem but it says I need to install plugins
<dv_> also, the newer amule version for dapper has kad support
<gexen> Other than doing a modprobe emu10k1, is there anything else I should have to do in breezy to get an SB Live working?
<latis> spiritz, how can I see the filedate of a file inside modules.dep ?
<No1Viking> Seveas, I checked if there was a upgrade and there were none.  If I disable SPI the firewall will not be active huh?
<jieying> #ubuntu-cn
<Seveas> !exploit is <reply> There are a few IRC exploits going around. If you use norton antivirus: upgrade. If you use netgear/linksys routers that are affected: do a firmware upgrade, disable stateful packet inspection or connect to port 8001 instead of 6667 on freenode
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Seveas> No1Viking, SPI is just a minor (and pretty useless) thing
<No1Viking> OK Seveas
<TheRabbit> I browse the internet unprotected
<TheRabbit> >.<
<ateves> hi! the X server doesn't start automatically any more, i get console login and have to start it with startx
<ateves> how can i fix that again?
* Protocol2 browses protected
<lab4> hola
<grayhane> DShepherd, I am not sure, I was using k3b on another box but it will not run on this one, anything under gnome that works ?
<dooglus> does anyone know how to get the update-notifier working in xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: can you add it to panel?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I don't know how to if I can
<gnomefreak> 3 frigging times i wrote a bunch of stuff and i lost it
<DShepherd> grayhane: well.. you could just pop in the disc and then cd creator will pop up...
<dooglus> gnomefreak: that was careless of you!
<DShepherd> grayhane: and then change the destination to file image.... i think.. that should work
<elkbuntu> dooglus, #xubuntu deserted as usual?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: im not sure off hand but i imagine sort of like gnome
<grayhane> DShepherd, I wanted to store the images on the hard drive till I can get some more discs the cd creator will rip the waves but not the toc file
<TheRabbit> Anyone else think it will eventually be called the Googlenet?
<dooglus> elkbuntu: I didn't know it existed
<grayhane> Ok I will try that
<grayhane> thanks
<elkbuntu> dooglus, try it, someone might be awake there
<dooglus> ok, thanks.
<conyta> hola _luckie_
<DShepherd> grayhane: i going to it now...
<Seveas> LjL, que?
<S0me1> hi guys
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I don't think it lives in the panel, it lives in the notification area
<conyta> hola ana
<LjL> Seveas: a subtle picking-on-you to use capitals properly ;-P
<dooglus> gnomefreak: like azureus or gaim do
<Seveas> !lart LjL
<LjL> Seveas: no can do :)
<conyta> hello
<TheRabbit> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<daved> does anyone know where i can get a dapper install cd of the latest flight? i've checked a bunch of the mirrors and can't find one
<TheRabbit> Eh, alerady have one of those
<glenn> Is anyone an Ubuntu Training Centre?
<GnarusLeo> I cant find this j2rel.5 package .. anyone know how?
<dooglus> daved: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<LjL> Seveas: (though besides the picking-on-you, i'm surprised there wasn't a factoid about case-sensitiveness before... one would think it'd be a FAQ, but indeed i haven't seen many people falling into that)
<AaronMT> Where might I find latest screenshots from the newest Dapper build?
<chuckyp> Does ubuntu have a firewall installed by default?  Amule is unable to connect to any servers.
<Ng> chuckyp: no
<dooglus> AaronMT: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<AaronMT> Thanks
<dooglus> AaronMT: sorry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<TheRabbit> !Amule
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install amule
<LjL> chuckyp: no, but keep in mind that a certain server that used to have about a million users is no more ;)
<chuckyp> LjL, no i'm using a good server list its unable to connect to any of them.
<TheRabbit> Wonder if that works better then nicotine
<dooglus> TheRabbit: it's a different network entirely.
<chuckyp> LjL, and I know which server you are talking about i'm not trying to connect tot hat one.
* chalcedony smiles
<LjL> chuckyp: well try "sudo iptables --list" to check that you're not firewalling any ports... but you shouldn't be if you have a default ubuntu installation
* chalcedony smiles
<gnomefreak> ha that time i got smart and saved it lol
<chalcedony> good day to you all
<Ash-Fox_> Hello, I've been using various Linux distributions over the years, recently I've been prodded by aqaitences to try out Ubuntu, although, I must admit, when I look at the website, I see really only information that targets switching from other platforms, rather than other Linux distributions, what does Ubuntu have over other distributions?
<chuckyp> LjL, nah it must have just been a bad list I found another one that seems to be working.  I was looking for the e2dk server.met but can't seem to find it. oh well.
<TheRabbit> I found it uses a lot less resources than red hat while remaining user friendly enough for my mom to comfortably use, runs fine on a 366 processor...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@113-76-1.adsl.cust.tie.cl]  by Seveas
<TheRabbit> And it's free like air
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %alumnos_!*@* %alumnos!*@*]  by Seveas
<spiderworm_work> TheRabbit: air is still free where you live?  lucky
<LjL> Ash-Fox_: well, my opinion is it mostly depends on whether or not you like Debian. if you do, you might like Ubuntu even better: it's got a new release every 6 months, which makes it much more up-to-date than Debian stable on average, while still much more stable than Debian testing/unstable. also, Ubuntu generally has better hardware recognition than Debian, it ships some binary-only drivers for people who need them, and it's generally more refi
<LjL> . security updates also tend to be more timely
<Ash-Fox_> Well, less resources, isn't that upto the actual things you have running anyway? And there isn't any i686 binary versions out there?
<Ng> Ash-Fox_: download the live cd and try it out
<jecho> #ubuntu-chile
<gnomefreak> later everyone
<jfcates> does anyone know how to "load radio stations" in rythum  box music player?
<simian> one of the things that i love about ubuntu is wifi support - it just works
<LjL> Ash-Fox_: no 686 binaries (except for the kernel). but given the packaging system is Debian's APT, you should have no big problems recompiling source packages of very CPU-limited stuff that you feel you need to optimize for 686
<edan> how do i past errors?
<GnarusLeo> anyone know how I can get the synaptic package manager to find j2re1.5 ??? Only finds j2re1.4 ...
<LjL> !tell edan about pastebin
<Ng> GnarusLeo: see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<edan> ty
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell GnarusLeo about javadebs
<Ash-Fox_> LjL, alrighty.
<S0me1> GnarusLeo,  press on ADD APPLICATIONS
<S0me1> GnarusLeo,  then press on choose internet
<GnarusLeo> where is that S0me1 ?
<GnarusLeo> ok, find it .. now what?
<S0me1> GnarusLeo,  press on ADD APPLICATIONS in  APPLICATIONS  menu
<S0me1> GnarusLeo,  then press on choose internet
<GnarusLeo> ok
<Ash-Fox_> How vanilla (unmodified) is KDE in Ubuntu?
<S0me1> GnarusLeo,  then press on choose more programs
<TheRabbit> Oh, another thing I like about Ubuntu is that the people in this channel are some of the most useful technomancers I've ever come across
<GnarusLeo> S0me1, j2re1.5 isnt listed
<LjL> Ash-Fox_: i think the default settings (toolbars, etc) are not quite vanilla
<LjL> Ash-Fox_: as far as the actual source code is concerned, i wouldn't know
<AaronMT> Ubuntu is all gnome though
<TheRabbit> I don't think so
<TheRabbit> I use xfce
<TheRabbit> I think there are more options too
<LjL> AaronMT: not really... it just has Gnome as default
<S0me1> GnarusLeo,  that's mean in your apt source not has it
<Ash-Fox_> LjL, I noticed on a aqaitence's laptop running Kubuntu that (wasn't sure if he had set it that way though)
<TheRabbit> Gnome bothers me...a lot
<Ng> !tell TheRabbit about enter
<LadyNikon> hey
<LadyNikon> how do I mount the a drive in ubuntu
<LuisBG> I need to use the ati drivers, and follow a few ubuntu howtos but still when I run fglrxinfo " Mesa GLX Indirect" appears
<LjL> Ash-Fox_: don't really know too well, i hadn't been using KDE for long before installing Kubuntu...
<LjL> LadyNikon: you mean the floppy?
<LuisBG> I've installed the fglrx-kernel drivers...
<Ng> !tell LuisBG about ati
<LuisBG> but when I do module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel, it tells me there are no headers, but I have linux-kernel-headers and linux-headers installed :(
<alheim> !tell
<chalcedony> i have a minor file naming problem with xsane
<chalcedony> it's trying to name everything i scan in with the same name
<chalcedony> how do i get it to know the new file name and get the files sent to my home directory, so that I can email them?
<Ash-Fox_> !tell Ash-Fox_ about ati
<alheim> tell me about apt-get
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<alheim> !tell me about apt-get
<S0me1> GnarusLeo,  this site setup your source list for apt http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* Ash-Fox_ curiously looks over the manuals to see if it's easier than Mandriva's "urpmi ati" command.
<alheim> tell LjL about apt-get
<alheim> !tell LjL about apt-get
<jfcates> okay i know this is probly lame, but how to add radio streams in music player rythum box? i've tried tryping in urls in new internet radio dialoge box after clicking stream on station, but no go.
<GnarusLeo> ok, thanks S0me1
<alheim>  hh
<S0me1> GnarusLeo,  u w ;p
<LjL> !tell alheim about bot
<Fitzz> !quicktime
<ubotu> somebody said quicktime was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<iceman> dang cant find any one in ubuntu+1
<TheRabbit> jfcates, I don't know about the default music player's ability to play streams, I use xmms, it works better than winamp ever did
<Spliffster> high room, anyone in here using linux to send sms over the mobile phone (irda/bluetooth) ? if so ... what tools are recommendable?
<alheim> !tell LjL about goFuck
<LjL> alheim: stop. now.
<jbroome> that's not nice
<iceman> was wondering if there were any big issues in dapper to be mindful of before installing
<alheim> LjL ok that was just for fun
<jfcates> okay i get xmms from synaptic?
<Spliffster> !tell alheim about netiquette
<jbroome> jfcates: yes
<jfcates> thanks rabbit and jbroome
<alheim> !tell Spliffster about dumb
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<joanverde> How do I change my external HD from Read-only fs? I need the permissions to copy it...
<alheim> !ops
<Seveas> que?
<Seveas> ljl?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Seveas: alheim
<Dr_Willis> Hmm if you can read it - you should be able to copy it. is it a NTFS?
<Spliffster> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@darkstar.fullsix.com]  by Seveas
<jbroome> behold the power of Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<iceman> humm any big drawbacks to dapper ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, too late ;)
<Amaranth> nalioth: nevermind :P
<Spliffster> high room, anyone in here using linux to send sms over the mobile phone (irda/bluetooth) ? if so ... what tools are recommendable?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> iceman: ask in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<jecho> where i can obtain java help i spanish????
<Spliffster> jecho: java.sun.com ?
<iceman> nalioth cant find antone in there
<Ash-Fox_> !tell Ash-Fox_ about repositories
<joanverde> How do I change my external HD from Read-only fs? I need the permissions to copy from it and write to it...
<chalcedony> i have a minor file naming problem with xsane
<chalcedony> it's trying to name everything i scan in with the same name
<chalcedony> how do i get it to know the new file name and get the files sent to my home directory, so that I can email them?
<jecho> but in irc also?
<Spliffster> joanverde: is it NTFS ? if so you can't
<ompaul> !tell Spliffster about bluetoothsetup
<joanverde> no, it's hfs+
<LjL> Ash-Fox_: please, private message the bot when you need to know something for you... just open a query with it and type the term you want searched
<ompaul> Spliffster, it appears out bot does not know that one hang about
<Ash-Fox_> LjL, ah okay.
<Amaranth> i'm pretty sure hfs+ is read-only too
<nalioth> iceman: there is nobody in #ubuntu+1 that can answer your question?
<ompaul> !tell Spliffster about bluetooth
<Spliffster> ompaul: bluetooth works so far, i am looking for an sms util
<Spliffster> i am tired of that mouse keyboard on the phone
<nalioth> joanverde: join #ubuntu-offtopic and i'll help you with your HFS+
<iceman> nstioth no chat in the channel
<ompaul> Spliffster, read the bot message that is as far as I know the dev has gotten
<joanverde> So if I need to copy the disc or burn it to dvd, it's not possible for the partsnalioth: nice!
<Amaranth> nalioth: hfs+ isn't read-only?
<nalioth> Amaranth: it is not.
<Spliffster> ompaul: ty for the pointers, will check
<iceman> nalioth no chat in channel there at all
<Fracture> can anyone recommend a good encrypted file system for linux ?
<wm0t> something is wrong with the refresh rate or something
<wm0t> its like my comp is REALLY LAGGY
<DrCurl> What dev package do I need if I want to compile a window manager?
<wm0t> everytime a window changes it really screws up
<ompaul> Spliffster, if there is more you find in your travels please let us know - we can add it to (A) the wiki or (B) factoid
<iceman> nalioth was thinking of installing, but wanted to know what major issues still need work ...
<GnarusLeo> anyone know how i can expand my desktop to a dual monitor with ubuntu?
<Spliffster> ompaul: sure thing, i might add it to the wiki
<stokes_> I need some help with my printing under 5.10 ....
<Spliffster> or report here
<Dr_Willis> GnarusLeo,  if using Nvidia - check out the Twinview info on the wiki/forums/web
<Ash-Fox_> DrCurl, you will need to run the configure script, and each time it errors out, checkout the last line it errored on, find the package it mentions, install it.
<DrCurl> ok Ash-Fox
<DrCurl> thanls
<DrCurl> thanks
<wm0t> can i please get some help?
<GnarusLeo> Dr_Willis, Im using ATI
<wm0t> i think something is wrong with my screen settings but im not sure what
<TheRabbit> You dind't give enough inofrmation to get help
<nalioth> iceman: wait until about the 20th of the month
<VladDrac> 'llo
<shishi> hello all
<shishi> someone use madwifi drivers ?
<wm0t> erm i just installed unbuntu
<ompaul> stokes_, what kind of printer have you got?
<wm0t> ubuntu*
<VladDrac> anyone here ever done a remote woody->breezy upgrade?
<TheRabbit> There's a second part to the installation
<Dr_Willis> GnarusLeo, guess ya google for that then. Lol.
<wm0t> and like.. all my windows dont refresh properly
<wm0t> i cant see if something changes unless i move my mouse over it
<stokes_> what to do with this error ...localhost hp: unable to connect hpiod socket 32769: Connection timed out: prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 693 any ideas
<TheRabbit> Google it.
<Spliffster> ompaul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote is interesting, i actually want to do exactly the oposite, turn my laptop into a remote control of my phone. maybe i'll find a way.
<stokes_> ompaul I don't get that far.  My printer gui hangs ...
<ompaul> stokes_, what kind of printer have you got?
<stokes_> ompaul its a hp k60xi
<ompaul> stokes_, thanks
<wm0t> :/
<wm0t> help someone
<stokes_> ompaul I also have 3 others ranging from hp2550 through an all-in-one hp my borher in law gave me
<hollywoodstar> DCC SEND hihowareyoualltoday
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c83-253-92-32.bredband.comhem.se]  by Ubugtu
* hollywoodstar was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<wm0t> man
<wm0t> whenever i switch to 1024 resolution
<wm0t> it really screws up
<gexen2> If I want to use an SB Live with Ubuntu, should I have to do anything other than modprobe emu10k1?  When I go to sound properties in Gnome it shows no sound cards as being installed
<LjL> wm0t: do you have anything non-default in your xorg.conf?
<ompaul> wm0t, have a look at resolution which is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<wm0t> thankyou
<wm0t> ljl i dont.
<LoCusF> Spliffster: check out #symbian
<wm0t> i just did a fresh install
<TheRabbit> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> gexen2,  SB cards workjed fine with no twiddling.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:nalioth] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Abusing known IRC exploits means an instant Kline on freenode | Protect yourself from exploits by connecting to port 8001 | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<Dr_Willis> gexen2,  you got an onvoard sound card as well?
<stokes_> ompaul u still with me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Spliffster> LoCusF: ty
<ompaul> stokes_, looking at some web stuff to check it out
<gexen2> Dr_Willis, yes
<stokes_> ompaul  I've done that....no results
<Dr_Willis> gexen2,  disabling the onboard sound card in the bios - would be a good idea.
<rysiek|pl> hi there, got a wuestion (short one, hopefully): if I put my own script (or modify /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh) and want it to output messages ("loading My-Own_Something... [OK] "), I do know, I don't use echo. But what *should* I use? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ufo> what name did the win32 codecs have?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=definity@*.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
<ufo> the package
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LadyNikon> ufo: ?
<rysiek|pl> anybody?
<ompaul> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ufo> ompaul, thx
<VladDrac> will breezy work with a 2.4 kernel?
<LjL> rysiek|pl: to me, it looks like an echo *is* used, followed by a start-stop-daemon command... i guess that's the one that puts the [ok]  and possibly notifies usplash
<S0me1> rysiek|pl, man bash
<Commuto> Hello... is there any specific channel for laptop (WiFi) support...? :-)
<rysiek|pl> ok, trying that
<stokes_> what to do with  hp: unable to connect hpiod socket 32769: Connection timed out: prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 693
<dv_> okay. downloading dapper flight 4
<S0me1> Commuto, yes
<S0me1> Commuto, #ubuntu-dev :)
<GnarusLeo> ok, I have installed java 1.5 .. but it says that in my PATH its still 1.4, therefore limewire wont work ... any ideas how I can fix it?
<stokes_> help on printing please....printer gui hangs
<Commuto> Thank you, S0me1 ! :)
<ompaul> stokes_, you came back I stopped looking when I saw you go
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, good
<stokes_> sorry bad wifi connection
<GnarusLeo> S0me1, can I change my PATH or something now? hehe
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, what is the problem?
<GnarusLeo> when I try to start limewire, it says that my PATH says Ive got 1.4 still installed ...
<Commuto> Huh. Not any channel listed as #ubuntu-dev . Too bad :'-(
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, you don't change PATH
<TheRabbit> I found a chat log in which someone had the same error as you...but the whole conversation is in german
<stokes_> ompaul  any suggestions.. I don't know what to do next
<wm0t> it worked
<wm0t> thanks
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, you can add new path >>  export PATH=$PATH:/testpath
<S0me1> :)
<GnarusLeo> Im just really confused ..
<stokes_> ompaul its not a printer problem. It has to be a config error
<wm0t> i just had to change the refresh rate
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, you can add new path in PATH
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, sorry for that ;0
<Ramunas> hello
<TheRabbit> hi
<S0me1> hi Ramunas
<Ramunas> is there any way to install gnome-commander 1.1.7 ?
<makisupa> question:  I kill esd to play games (ut2004).  when i start it back up i lose system sounds...how can i restart it properly
<TheRabbit> !synaptic package manager
<ubotu> TheRabbit: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<S0me1> Ramunas ; try install it via apt
<Ramunas> synaptic only has old version
<TheRabbit> Update your package list
<S0me1> makisupa, did you try rebooting the machine?
<asdfasdfasdf> i have installed the nvidia drivers but i stillt cant get the resolution higher than 1024*768 in ubuntu , anyone?
<wm0t> is there an itunes alternative for linux that will play music bought in the itunes store?
<Ramunas> TheRabbit i did apt-get update
<Ramunas> still the same
<GutterPunk> asdfasdfasdf: this probably has to do with your refresh rate settings, OR you haven't specified the modes in xorg.conf
<S0me1> Ramunas ; apt with upgrade option
<javiolo> can I see ssh activity in real time via terminal ?
<GnarusLeo> ok, I have removed j2re1.4 .. and have just j2re1.5 ... but when I try to start for instance Limewire, it says that my PATH has java 1.4 still ... how do I fix this?
<wm0t> is there an itunes alternative for linux that will play music bought in the itunes store?
<Ramunas> S0me1 no upgrades aviable
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, echo $PATH
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, then export it with out jave path
<GnarusLeo> S0me1, export what? hehe
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, $PATH
<LuisBG> I installed the ati drivers using the ubuntu howto, Xorg.log.o says it has loaded it well: "Name: fglrx      Version: 8.16.20", but when I run fglrxinfo it says "Mesa". so it seams I'm loading fglrx but my system thinks it is mesa, any help?
<makisupa> SOme1:  Yes, that will do it...but its inconvienient.  Thats what i was trying to avoid
<asdfasdfasdf> anyone here with nvidia graphic card + ubuntu OS?
<Fracture> what do people here use for their backup soloution ?
<S0me1> Ramunas ; ok download it from main site
<Ramunas> S0me1 ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnome-commander/gnome-commander_1.1.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ramunas> this one?
<weedar> Does anyone have the Belkin F5D7050 USB wireless adapter?
<wm0t> is there an itunes alternative for linux that will play music bought in the itunes store?
<tim_> Hi there, I just installed my ubuntu and want to do some things which require me to have su. But I was never asked by the installer to enter a root pw. What can I do?
<wm0t> type
<wm0t> sudo -s
<VladDrac> wm0t: MacOSX ;)
<wm0t> then your user password
<wm0t> VladDrac,  thats just plain mean
<wm0t> :)
<GutterPunk> Is there an application available for linux that monitors stock changes? Something like what you see on trading floors?
<tim_> ill try that, ty
<wm0t> ive never actually used it as my main os i just run it on my servers.
<GutterPunk> With graphics and the whole shebang?
<wm0t> so ive never had to worry about anything user or gui related.
<wm0t> GutterPunk,  freshmeat.net
<GutterPunk> wm0t: what package?
<wm0t> i dont quite remember
<GutterPunk> wm0t: but it's something fullscreen, maybe with a cool ticker... the works?
<GutterPunk> I'll look it up
<wm0t> http://freshmeat.net/redir/wwwast/60493/url_homepage/ast.sourceforge.net
<tim_> what does sudo -s do?
<tim_> and how does it help me to find out my root pw?
<wm0t> tim_,  it gives you a root shell
<S0me1> Ramunas ; i don't know which version is newet but when you downloaded install it by dpkg -i gnome-commander_1.1.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<wm0t> it's the prefered method of doing stuff as root since a while back
<wm0t> it's safer.
<highvoltage> tim_: gives you a root shell with current environmnet variables
* wm0t high fives highvoltage 
<highvoltage> wm0t: ^5
<Ramunas> i know how to install it, but it gives me a lof of dependency errors
<wm0t> now unto my question..
<wm0t> is there an itunes alternative for linux that will play music bought in the itunes store?
<tonyyarusso> wm0t: For iTunes - SharpMusique.
<LuisBG> I installed the ati drivers using the ubuntu howto, Xorg.log.o says it has loaded it well: "Name: fglrx      Version: 8.16.20", but when I run fglrxinfo it says "Mesa". so it seams I'm loading fglrx but my system thinks it is mesa, any help?
<tim_> can i change my rootpw from this rootshell?
<tim_> if yes: how to?
<highvoltage> wm0t: i know that many ipod users Amarok (it's in universe)
<wm0t> does it run music bought from itunes?
<GutterPunk> amarok rules
<tonyyarusso> wm0t: It should.  Check the project page for details.
<wm0t> thanks
<wm0t> and thanks highvoltage
<GutterPunk> Way better than rhythmbox, even if it's just to play some tunes
<snowblink> !tell tim_ about sudo
<tim_> i see, thanks snowblink
<wm0t> man i love apt-get
<wm0t> makes my life easier
<S0me1> Ramunas ; these are not errors may be need some packges
<GnarusLeo> Azeurus just suddenly stopped work ... just get this huge java error on startup ... tried re-installing it
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, may you have problem in apt source.list
<slabby> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<S0me1> GnarusLeo, more than site in this file
<wm0t> lol
<ravv> What the adress to the guide these days?
<Ramunas> S0me1 yeah, there`s like 15 packages needen, so should i install all those by hand?
<slabby> Hi I am having a problem with my wireless card. It is set up fine using default ubuntu drivers (no ndiswrapper). When I load ubuntu it stick on loading network devices, and on entering ubuntu GUI there is no network connection. If I go into system => networking then disable, then enable again all works fine. I have been told to try (sudo ifdown ath0, then sudo ifup ath0) but that didnt work. What do you think?
<S0me1> Ramunas, you do it via apt
<S0me1> Ramunas,  should i install all those by hand? yes
<Ramunas> aww
<Ramunas> ok then
<wm0t> lroot@wooy:/# chmod 777 windows
<wm0t> chmod: changing permissions of `windows': Read-only file system
<wm0t> hmm
<wm0t> can i change that?
<jimmyxx> hey - ive just downloaded gtray - and run ./configure that worked fine, but now what do i do?
<jimmyxx> how do I install it?
<Ash-Fox_> mount it for writing, although I doubt you have NTFS write support in your kernel
<concept10> wm0t, not with out trouble
<Mr_Morden> what is the difference between the install cd and install dvd?
<wm0t> im trying to mount my ntfs drive so i can grab all my stuff and erase the windows stuff
<wm0t> hmm but i SHOULD be able to copy it right without a problem?
<S0me1> wm0t,  chmod 755 windows
<S0me1> jimmyxx, make; make install
<slabby> Hi I am having a problem with my wireless card. It is set up fine using default ubuntu drivers (no ndiswrapper). When I load ubuntu it sticks on the loading network devices part, and on entering ubuntu GUI there is no network connection. If I go into system => networking then disable, then enable again all works fine. I have been told to try (sudo ifdown ath0, then sudo ifup ath0) but that didnt work. What do you think?
<S0me1> wm0t, try ;p
<s|k> where are my fonts located?
<jimmyxx> S0me1: its not working: bash: make: command not found
<S0me1> Mr_Milenko, DVD with Live CD
<wm0t> lol try? hah
<S0me1> Mr_Milenko, same
<s|k> anyone, where are the fonts located?
<s|k> please :P
<jimmyxx> s|k: they are in /usr/share/fonts i belive
<s|k> thanks
<jimmyxx> S0me1: you have any ideas why bash doesn't know how to run 'make' ?
<S0me1> jimmyxx, after ./configure did u have erros? if yes check what is the error msg if not try make command , but you must reading REDME file before start
<dale_> my wireless card doesnt work unless i change my wan connections in my dsl modem from pppoa to dhcp then it cuts out my internet because my internet is a shred gate on linux igd which requires pppoa onnection for my wan
<dale_> any help
<dale_> ?
<Mr_Morden> thx S0me1
<jimmyxx> S0me1: ive worked through the readme and got all required packages it just doesn't mention installation(!). when i run ./configure it says: configured to /usr/local/ but then: Use ./configure <prefix> to specify a different prefix
<jimmyxx> so i presume it worked okay? i made a 'Makefile'
<jimmyxx> it **
<S0me1> Mr_Milenko, welcome
<S0me1> jimmyxx,  prefix path for you program to install it
<slabby> Hi I am having a problem with my wireless card. It is set up fine using default ubuntu drivers (no ndiswrapper). When I load ubuntu it sticks on the loading network devices part, and on entering ubuntu GUI there is no network connection. If I go into system => networking then disable, then enable again all works fine. I have been told to try (sudo ifdown ath0, then sudo ifup ath0) but that didnt work. What do you think?
<Mr_Morden> S0m1: since I already downloaded the live cd to test whether the wifi card works fine I only need to get the install cd now ^^ I thought on the dvd there's probably more software
<jimmyxx> jimmy@ubuntu:~/Desktop/gtray-1.3$ ./configure /home/jimmy/gtray |||| Configured to install in /home/jimmy/gtray - but then it still doesn't know 'make'
<dale_> should i be using a 686 linux kernel?
<S0me1> Mr_Milenko, have a nice time man
<S0me1> dale_, as you CPU want ;p
<S0me1> dale_, as your CPU want ;p
<dale_> please explain somel this is only my thiruntud day on linux and ub
<dale_> third day on ubuntu
<HymnToLife> dale_> what kind of CPU do you have ?
<dale_> my wireless carddoesnt work unless i change the connection settings from pppoa to dhcp on my dsl modem/wireless gateway but then it cuts out the internet any help?
<dale_> celeron m 1.3 gig
<HymnToLife> don't know if Celerons are 686, sorry
<slabby> Hi I am having a problem with my wireless card. It is set up fine using default ubuntu drivers (no ndiswrapper). When I load ubuntu it sticks on the loading network devices part, and on entering ubuntu GUI there is no network connection. If I go into system => networking then disable, then enable again all works fine. I have been told to try (sudo ifdown ath0, then sudo ifup ath0) but that didnt work. What do you think?
<slabby> hymntolife, hi you alright?
<HymnToLife> slabby> yes :) you ?
<dale_> it is a 686 says so under system properties in windows xp
<wm0t> errr
<wm0t> GARR
<slabby> HymnToLife, good thanks just trouble with my wireless not auto-configuring
<s|k> anyone, please, what's the path to my cd-rom
<dale_> i have a hp pavillion dv1000
<ljrm> does anyone know how to change the default dhcp client?
<slabby> s|k , /media/cdrom
<s|k> slabby: thanks
<Langly> the dhcp dance, you need to rub yourself in cheetah blood and dance around your computer chanting the ip's of popular websites
<dale_> also none of  my intel card bus is being recognized
<wm0t> Reading package lists... Done
<wm0t> Building dependency tree... Done
<wm0t> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wm0t> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wm0t> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<wm0t> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<HymnToLife> lmao Langly
<wm0t> root@wooy:/home#
<dale_> is ther e not a 686 kernel for ubuntu?
<slabby> wm0t, type sudo apt-get update
<defrysk> linux-686
<ljrm> thanks Langly, might give it a shot in a few hours, tried everything else
<dale_> you talking to me slabby?
<chuckyp> Is there a way to ignore an error with a package that installed because its holding up apt?
<Langly> I know how to mess with the dhcp clients in gentoo, not sure in ubuntu
<defrysk> chuckyp, apt-get -f install
<ljrm> yeh same :( thats the problem
<wm0t> root@wooy:/home# apt-get install  mozilla-mplayer
<wm0t> Reading package lists... Done
<wm0t> Building dependency tree... Done
<wm0t> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<wm0t> root@wooy:/home#
<chuckyp> Like I installed a .deb package which had a dependency thats not availible but it doesn't need. it. If I apt-get -f install it removes the package
<HymnToLife> chuckyp> it's better to fix the error I think
<defrysk> wm0t, stop pasting in the channel please
<slabby> dale_, no
<chuckyp> HymnToLife, error is not fixable because the dependency is dated and isnt' needed.
<dale_> is there any help for me out there?
<michael1> de sever???????????
<Langly> will there ever be a pa-risc version of ubuntu
<defrysk> dale_,  linux-686
<slabby> wm0t, cant you just install through synaptic?
<defrysk> as i said earlyer
<wm0t> it wont work slabby
<Seveas> Langly, start it yourself if you want it 
<michael1> deuscher sever??????????
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<dale_> where do you get linux 686 defrysk?
<michael1> danke
<defrysk> dale_, apt-get ;)
<Seveas> gern geschehen 
<ljrm> I've installed dhcpcd and "dhcpcd eth0" gets me an ip address, but dhclient is still the default when I run ifup. I edited the /etc/networks/interfaces file to use dhcpcd as the default client, but it still doesn'r work, any ideas anyone?
<defrysk> dale_, although I use linux-k7
<dale_> in the terminal?
<Langly> ive got a dual hp pa-risc 440mhz workstation with 8 gig of ram to toy with
<defrysk> dale_, sjoer
<slabby> wm0t, have you enabled the universe repos?
<wm0t> i believe i did but i dont think its working
<tim_> did somebody try to install the nvidia drivers for the nforce and gfx card here?
<tim_> is that reported to work good?
<wm0t> i uncommented the lines in the sources.list file
<chuckyp> defrysk, if I apt-get install -f it removes the package which is working without the dependency
<wm0t> for the universal rep
<defrysk> chuckyp, yes
<ljrm> switching default dhcp client anyone?
<chuckyp> defrysk, I don't want to remove the package just  the error that is messing with apt was my original question.  The package is fine.
<Commuto> Don't want to be too invasive... :'-( . Still, nowhere to go
<Commuto> me@mydomain:/lib/hotplug/firmware$ dmesg | grep ipw2200
<Commuto> [4297637.249000]  ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6
<Commuto> [4297637.250000]  ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
<Commuto> [4297637.253000]  ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<Commuto> [4297637.488000]  ipw2200: Unable to load ucode
<Commuto> [4297637.488000]  ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFEA
<slabby> wm0t, did you do it undo sudo and save the changes?
<Commuto> [4297637.488000]  ipw2200: failed to register network device
<Commuto> [4297637.493000]  ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:0a.0 failed with error -5
<Commuto> The firmware are well in /lib/hotplug/firmware ... if anyone has a clue.....  don't restrict yourself! :-D -Thanks-
<defrysk> chuckyp, want to install a package without referring to the deps ?
<chuckyp> !tell Commuto about paste
<wm0t> slabby,  yes
<chuckyp> defrysk, sure
<defrysk> use the --nodeps flag
<slabby> Hi I am having a problem with my wireless card. It is set up fine using default ubuntu drivers (no ndiswrapper). When I load ubuntu it sticks on the loading network devices part, and on entering ubuntu GUI there is no network connection. If I go into system => networking then disable, then enable again all works fine. I have been told to try (sudo ifdown ath0, then sudo ifup ath0) but that didnt work. What do you think?
<Commuto> ow... didn't know that would take several line.. :-(
<dale_> whats after apt-get defrysk?
<chuckyp> defrysk, so dpkg -i --nodeps blah.deb?
<defrysk> dale_, install
<slabby> ubotu tell commuto about pastebin
<der_papst> hi
<defrysk> chuckyp, yup but dont come complaning if anything breaks
<GnarusLeo> I thought mplayer was gui???
<GnarusLeo> isnt it?
<chuckyp> defrysk, well can't I just remove it with dpkg also if I still have the deb?
<Commuto> slabby , chuckyp , I understand your messages
<der_papst> GnarusLeo: mplayer has got a gui, but AFAIK you have to install it seperatly
<defrysk> chuckyp, sudo apt-get remove <package> should do
<ravv> !tell me about the guide
<chuckyp> defrysk, even if I install it without using the deps?
* gnomefreak thought they merged gmplay and kmplayer into mplayer
<Qiang> can anyone on 5.10 run a quick test for me?  run 'perl -MLWP -e1' and see if it complains about module not found..
<ravv> !tell me about faq
<Iaidoka> "There is a new release of Ubuntu available! ... see http://www.ubuntulinux.org .." But it redirects to www.ubuntu.com, and I can't find any update instructions there....
<defrysk> chuckyp, if its a .deb , yes likely
<Iaidoka> how do I upgrade?
<gnomefreak> Iaidoka: there hasnt bee a new release since oct.
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Ramunas> Qiang nope
<dale_> comes up e:could not open lock file var/lib/apt/lists/lock-open (permissin denied)
<Ramunas> nothing
<der_papst> where exactly are the locals set? what i want: lc_lang=C lc_date=us_dk etc ... a mix of different locales, but gdm set's it all to the selected, what's the right path to fix this?
<LarstiQ> Would anyone know how to generate extra locales? dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't prompt for a selection in dapper
<defrysk> dale_, use sudo
<Iaidoka> gnomefreak: I have 5.04...
<gnomefreak> dale_: use sudo
<dale_> ok thanks ill try that
<Qiang> Ramunas: that means you have it installed. weird. my Perl installation from ubuntu complains..
<gnomefreak> oh ok Iaidoka yea than follow that wiki :) its easy once the upgrade starts sit back and relax
<slabby> gnomefreak, Hi I am having a problem with my wireless card. It is set up fine using default ubuntu drivers (no ndiswrapper). When I load ubuntu it sticks on the loading network devices part, and on entering ubuntu GUI there is no network connection. If I go into system => networking then disable, then enable again all works fine. I have been told to try (sudo ifdown ath0, then sudo ifup ath0) but that didnt work. What do you think?
<Ramunas> http://pastebin.com/590990
<Ramunas> what should i do
<Ramunas> ?
<Iaidoka> ok.  trying that wiki.. tnx
<matej_> hello :)
<dale_> ok its goig now what?
<gnomefreak> slabby: not sure never had to set up wireless. have you been to the wireless and wifi wikis? maybe they have troubleshooting
<suppaman> how can I add codecs to Totem ?
<Griff> yea, the wireless wiki is really good, it got me set up
<HymnToLife> !codec
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<dale_> ok guys it fetched packages now what?
<chuckyp> defrysk, --nodeps isnt' a valid opition
<suppaman> HymnToLife: thanks
<suppaman> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dale_> defrysk?
<Griff> and my chip isn't supported; I used ndisgtk, it's a graphical frontend for ndiswrapper
<defrysk> chuckyp, read man apt to get the correct flag
<Cyorxamp> How do you delete a symlink?
<Seveas> rm
<defrysk> dale_, is it installed ? (linux-686) ?
<Ramunas> http://pastebin.com/590990 what should i do ?
<Griff> has anyone set up a ftp server at home?
<dale_> do type apt-get install?
<GnarusLeo> Where can I set so that all MPEG files will be opened with mplayer?
<defrysk> dale_, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<gnomefreak> dale_: sudo apt-get install packagename
<dale_> thanks guys
* defrysk grabs some more valium ;p
<Ramunas> anybody can help me?
<Ramunas> D
<Ramunas> :D
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<peacenik> does anyone know if there is an image file available to boot either the live CD or the install CD with a diskette?
<suppaman> HymnToLife: actually I don't know what codec I need
<gnomefreak> suppaman: best bet is to install the full codec package
<bennyp> Good day! Is there a guide on using a USB external drive (HFS+ formatted) as a repository source? My friend wants to hear MP3's, but lacks internet access at the moment
<suppaman> gnomefreak: i.e. ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell suppaman about codecs
<gnomefreak> suppaman: ubotu just pmed you with the info
<dale_> ok installing
<slabby> Hi I am having a problem with my wireless card. It is set up fine using default ubuntu drivers (no ndiswrapper). When I load ubuntu it sticks on the loading network devices part, and on entering ubuntu GUI there is no network connection. If I go into system => networking then disable, then enable again all works fine. I have been told to try (sudo ifdown ath0, then sudo ifup ath0) but that didnt work. What do you think?
<Iaidoka> Downloading file 8 of 1229... grumble, guess this will take a while. :-)
<suppaman> gnomefreak:  he did
<defrysk> dale_, when done reboot
<gnomefreak> Iaidoka: 5-7 hrs give or take
<dabear> hm, what's this tell user about codecs etc?
<gnomefreak> it was for me atleast
<supermihi> slabby, ifdown/ifup should be the same as disabling and enabling the card
<ljrm> does anyone know how to change the default dhcp client, as dhclient does not work for me, but dhcpcd does
<dale_> 0k .........hopefully it works
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dabear about codecs
<defrysk> gnomefreak, slow pc ? ;p
<dabear> ubotu tell me about codecs
<gnomefreak> lol defrysk yes very (dsl)
<slabby> supermihi, does not seem to work
<gnomefreak> dale_: its already in your pm
<supermihi> slabby, I had similar issues ... do you use DHCP?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dabear about you
<dale_> ? gnome freak
<HymnToLife> does that work ?
<gnomefreak> dale_: ?
<HymnToLife> !you
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<dale_> what is in pm?
<dabear> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> dale_: om =private message
<gnomefreak> dabear: yw
<slabby> supermihi, yes but my Ubuntu has a reseved IP set up on the router using  my MAC address, this is to forward certain ports
<gnomefreak> pm= private message
<ravv> How do i use utf-8 in a specific channel with gnome-xchat?
<defrysk> dale_, you seem to be lost in cyberspace :D
<supermihi> slabby, in my case it turned out to be a problem with the way ubuntu handles dhcp, I set up a static connection and since then it works
<gnomefreak> ravv: should be in settings
<dale_> no  just a windows user going to linux
<Ramunas> http://pastebin.com/590990 what should i do ?
<ravv> Nope, just per-server setting
<ravv> per-network**
<dale_> like i said this is my third day on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> dale_: you can do everything in gui that you can do in cli its just cli is easier and faster
<supermihi> slabby, is the driver recognized, so does iwconfig ath0 shows anything?
<defrysk> dale_, lol
<bennyp> ubotu listvals repository
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'repository' by value (8 shown): mirrors ;; apt-file ;; wpa ;; alsa-source ;; k9copy ;; seveas ;; apt secure ;; mirror.
<rjmac> hey, anyone here who can help me with Compiz?
<defrysk> dale_, hang on inthere you'll get used to linux :)
<bennyp> ubotu tell bennyp about mirror
<dale_> ok goint to restart ill talk to you when it reboots maybe........oh i like it already
<gnomefreak> rjmac: you can try either #ubuntu-xgl or #ubuntu+1 for dapper and xgl questions
<slabby> supermihi, it all looks set up fine in iwconfig, although I have manually repaired the problem for now so would need to reboot to cause the problem again
<dale_> bye guys and thanks again
<supermihi> slabby, ok :)
<nadia007> wondering if anyone has gotten a linksys wireless to work with wep encryption?
<chuckyp> defrysk, its still flaggin it for removal because synaptic is constantly trying to -f or fix so it sees that it has a missing dependency.
<chuckyp> defrysk, any other ideas?
<nadia007> I have a linksys speedbooster to work, but can't seem to get the encryption part to work right??  Any suggestions?
<supermihi> slabby, as I said, I was encountering just the same problem, the machine starts up and with ps I can even see there is a "dhclient" process running, but the wireless card gets no IP
<supermihi> slabby, since your device is ath0, I assume you have an atheros card?
<rjmac> anyone able to give me a hand with Compiz?
<xcel\laptop> hi! im on a livecd
<xcel\laptop> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ssh 85.195.22.89
<xcel\laptop> The authenticity of host '85.195.22.89 (85.195.22.89)' can't be established.
<xcel\laptop> RSA key fingerprint is 23:be:93:ae:54:c7:fb:41:ea:f4:a7:bd:90:24:68:5f.
<xcel\laptop> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<supermihi> slabby, I have an atheros one, too, but it's a new model that needs (self-compiled) madwifi-ng drivers, which are reported to have problems with DHCP
<Seveas> supermihi, madwifi-ng is quite crackful currently
<supermihi> Seveas, yeah but it's the only way my wifi works
<nadia007> supremihi, so have you gotten it to work then?
<Protocol1> im trying to get proper drivers for my Intel 82852 / 82855 GM/GME Grahphics card...does anyone have a clue where or how I can get them?
<LuisBG> I installed the ati drivers using the ubuntu howto, Xorg.log.o says it has loaded it well: "Name: fglrx      Version: 8.16.20", but when I run fglrxinfo it says "Mesa". so it seams I'm loading fglrx but my system thinks it is mesa, any help?
<supermihi> nadia007, yes
<nadia007> you running any time of encryption?
<supermihi> nadia007, I compiled the svn version of madwifi-ng and it works without major problems
<supermihi> nadia007, first I used WPA, but it seemed a bit unstable, now I switched to static WEP but use a VPN tunnel above it
<tatters> does anyone know if can I use lynx text browser  through a shd ?
<darnell> can i change from ubuntu to kubuntu using synaptic?
<nadia007> hmm... how did you tell your card to use specific wep encryption key?
<supermihi> darnell, just install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> darnell, yes, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<darnell> and what about gnome?
<supermihi> nadia007, iwconfig ath0 enc s:ASCIIKEY
<supermihi> Seveas, lol ;)
<supermihi> darnell, you can also use the gnome network-applet, of course
<Seveas> darnell, that won't be removed
<supermihi> darnell, WPA was a bit tricky since there's no usable GUI for it, one reason because I switched off
<darnell> does it need to be, ill have kde and gnome programs
<Seveas> darnell, you can remove the gnome stuff
<danboid> how come there is no /etc/ld.so.conf under breezy? Where do I add library paths?
<darnell> k, what do i need to remove?
<Seveas> libgtk-2.0 will start
<Seveas> libgtk-2.0 will do as a start
<Seveas> debfoster can halp clean up after you
<darnell> k, someone told me yesterday to delete libgnome but my computer went crazy after that
<highvoltage> now why would you want to do that? :)
<iGotNoTime> is it ok to ask about a URL in here?
<crimsun> someone was extremely bored, heh
<gnomefreak> iGotNoTime: what is it you need?
<defrysk> chuckyp, what package is it ?
<iGotNoTime> well gnomefiles.org is safe?
<gnomefreak> dont know never heard of it you can start at gnome.org and see if they have  alink there
<iGotNoTime> I want to show my meebo.com page sort of integrated into my desktop background
<chuckyp> defrysk, its looking for xlibs which is no longer availible in dapper
<defrysk> chuckyp, what package ?
<chuckyp> defrysk, xlibs
<chuckyp> defrysk, oh cedega sorry
<iGotNoTime> gnomefreak, so is widget the proper term for what I am looking for?
<danboid> whats happened to ld.so.conf under ubuntu?
<defrysk> yes but what are you trying to install ?
<crimsun> danboid: it doesn't exist by default, because it's unnecessary
<gnomefreak> iGotNoTime: im not sure thats the first time ive heard of someone trying that (sounds cool though)
<crimsun> danboid: just create it if you need it, after stashing libs in some non-default path, then ldconfig per usual
<iGotNoTime> ok I will keep looking thanks :)
<defrysk> chuckyp, try xlibs-dev
<chuckyp> defrysk, yeah i think i'll go that route.
<danboid> crimsun: oh right! thanks
<gnomefreak> there are a few xlibs in dapper
<chuckyp> I know buts its complaining about it.
<wonder> hi, did anyone manage to run warcraft III with wine?
<Kanalal> hey weedar, i got it working, thanks again you too gnomefreak
<chuckyp> defrysk, xlibs-dev no change
<weedar> Great Kanalal, I wondered what happened to you! :)
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: is cedega looking for xlibs itself?
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> yw Kanalal
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, as a dependency.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<coyctecm> good cd/dvd burning program? not k3b, i'm using gnome and I do not want install half of kde as dependency :)
<coyctecm> thereis no x64 version of nerolinux :(
<gnomefreak> coyctecm: gnomebaker
<Syco54645> if i compile the newest ktorrent from source, how can i have it inject that information into apt (that i do have it installed, but didnt use a deb file for it)
<idefix> why can't I just replace my Pentium II 333 MHz processor with a faster one?
<coyctecm> gnomefreak: can it burn dual-dvd too?
<defrysk> coyctecm,  gnomebaker and serpentine
<murac> oad the module and make it reload on reboot:
<murac> modprobe ndiswrapper
<murac> echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<murac> hmmh
<gnomefreak> coyctecm: i dont know i use k3b
<nathaniel> Anyone installed ATI Mobility 9700 Drivers on ubuntu?
<Syco54645> is it check install or something like that
<coyctecm> actually what the hell I can use gnome's own burner and serpentine :)
<gnomefreak> Syco54645: checkinstall? for compiling?
<weedar> Has anyone here installed the rt2570 module?
<iGotNoTime> ok I know Gnome is used in applications, I have an FTP client featuring it, but does gnome also handle the little widgets that show the system resources and such or is mainly for "full sized" apps ?
<Syco54645> gnomefreak: well i just ran the configure and make
<defrysk> coyctecm, dual layer writables are expesive anyway ;p
<Syco54645> gnomefreak: but i did it before with a program and i cannot remember how i did it.  someone here told me how to do it
<defrysk> expensive
<gnomefreak> Syco54645: after make i would run sudo checkinstall (perfers checkinstall over makeinstall)
<Syco54645> gnomefreak: does that put the info into the apt database?
<gnomefreak> Syco54645: that would be checkinstall
<gnomefreak> yes
<Syco54645> gnomefreak: thanks.  that is what i was trying to remember.  still not that familiar with apt
<gnomefreak> i dont think many peopel use make install in here anymore
<mumbles-ubutnu> how do i change the screen res from 650 to a bigger one ?
<mumbles-ubutnu> cant find it on the gudes
<mumbles-ubutnu> guides
<Mr_Morden> ubuntu is the first distro that made my wifi pcmcia card directly without needing to install anything else :)
<defrysk> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> mumbles-ubutnu: have you tried system>preff>resolution?
<idefix> why can't I just replace my Pentium II 333 MHz processor with a faster one?
<gnomefreak> idefix: dell?
<defrysk> idefix, cos you are broke ?
<mumbles-ubutnu> yeh its stuck with a 640 *450 res
<idefix> what is dell?
<gnomefreak> mumbles-ubutnu: see the above link
<gnomefreak> idefix: your mobo?
<gnomefreak> dell has restrictions on mobo wont allow you to go past a certian cpu
<idefix> we tried today just to replace the CPU's, but there was no beep and nothing
<gnomefreak> idefix: after you put the cpu in can you start the pc and enter the bios?
<ejofee> i've just heard that ubuntu wants to adopt lindows' click'n'run. if this happens, then how will it avoid breaking some of the strong promises made by ubuntu, that (approx) "there will never be an extra price for a commercial version"?
<Commuto> Any guy to help me fix my ipw2200 install? I get a weird "ipw2200: Unable to load ucode
<Commuto> " message... and Google is of no help. My Ubuntu install is 2 days old... pretty fresh
<diogo> Greetings! Dapper has included the xserver-xorg-driver-s3 package, which doesn't exist on Breezy. Am I more likely to add the S3 support I want so much if I install this package (and it's dependencies) on Breezy or am I more likely to just screw everything up if I do that?! :o)
<idefix> no, we just had nothing, no beep and a black screen
<gnomefreak> diogo: very likely it will break something
<idefix> (it was 550 MHz)
<diogo> gnomefreak: Hmmm... Do we have a release date for Dapper already?! :oD
<gnomefreak> idefix: if its like mine than it did that because its too fast for that mobo
<gnomefreak> diogo: april 20th
<diogo> Ok! I just can't wait! LOL! Thanks!
<idefix> my mobo was replaced once because I wanted a big extra harddisk of 120 GB
<gnomefreak> newer mobo shouldnt have an issue with a 550
<gnomefreak> :(
<idefix> then we have a mystery! why won't it work :'( ?
<gnomefreak> is the cpu new?
<ruzgar> is anybody installed ati drivers
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ruzgar about ati
<idefix> I guess so, my housemate gave it to me
<idefix> I hear you have GHz CPU's now instead of MHz, so it isn't extremely new
<peacenik> was having trouble booting from CDs and asked about a floppy image before, and I was looking in the forums, etc, etc and came up with item on Bootable CD Loader - will try that - sorry for troubling channel before doing athorough search :(
<gnomefreak> idefix: i would try it in another pc more than likely if it doesnt work in another pc its bad
<mumbles> gnomefreak - whops ... that kinda messed up somewhere along the ine
<gnomefreak> mumbles: please refresh my memory what did?
<idefix> what mobo's and CPU compatibilities exist?
<slabby> how do I create a .deb file from the source file? my wiki says "After that go back to the ndiswrapper-(version) directory and make deb, and then dpkg -i ndiswrapper*amd64.deb."
<mumbles> gnomefreak - the moniter resize linke
<gnomefreak> idefix: that is up to your mobo maker i would look on there website but if its an intell any cpu should work if rated for it
<wonder> can cedega only be used when you pay for it?
<gnomefreak> mumbles: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the instructions through out it
<mumbles> all i got was a blank screne after i hit ctrl alt backspace
<gnomefreak> wonder: yes
<mumbles> gnomefreak - yes
<gnomefreak> mumbles: no log-in prompt?
<wonder> doh
<wonder> no way for me then. i'll have to fight with wine ;)
<mumbles> i know get a blank screen at login promt
<Jeeves_> Hi there!
<slabby> how do I create a .deb file from the source file? my wiki says "After that go back to the ndiswrapper-(version) directory and make deb, and then dpkg -i ndiswrapper*amd64.deb."
<gnomefreak> mumbles: sign in there than once signed it type startx
<gnomefreak> slabby: is it a tar?
<ScreaminIke> kingmilo, you have the latest drivers?
<ScreaminIke> ohemgee. ignore that
<ScreaminIke> good. he's gone already
<slabby> gnomefreak, was have un-tarred or whatever you call it, changed the data it said then it just say "then make deb"
<mumbles> gnomefreak - blank screen when i get to that point
<mumbles> no promt no nothing just my moniter syiang input not supported
<gnomefreak> mumbles: go back into that command and make sure everything is right
<redguy> slabby: how about entering "make deb" in that directory?
<slabby> redguy, thanks sorted
<Jeeves_> I'm looking for Karl.
<Jeeves_> Anywone seen Karl ?
<gnomefreak> karl who?
<Jeeves_> Tilbury
<Kamping_Kaiser> someone whos nic is Karl? no
<gnomefreak> i dont know
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jeeves_> Kamping_Kaiser: No, real name ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> ok ;)
<gnomefreak> Jeeves_: what is the nick name on irc?
<defrysk> mr marx has that nick I believe
<Kamping_Kaiser> well you found one, just not the right one ;)
* gnomefreak not a karl
* Kamping_Kaiser is
<defrysk> oh thats groucho
<Jeeves_> gnomefreak: I don't know. That's why I'm looking for him :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think you will find threres a Karl and a groucho marx
<defrysk> :D
<magicfab> Does anyone know of an app to manage videos similar to how f-spot manages photos ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jeeves_: good luck :0 freenode is a big place
<gnomefreak> 3000 channels is big? lol
<grabe> alguin que hable espaol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lots of people
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<magicfab> grabe: ubuntu-es / ubuntu-co
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: i have lived places with thess then 3K pop...
<Jeeves_> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks, I know :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Jeeves_> It's not really important though
<gnomefreak> i havent yet hoping to though
<batman> does anyone know why in totem it won't play my dvd it says "no decoders were found to handle the stream" but i have libdvdcss2 installed
<gnomefreak> Jeeves_: if we can help you with something just let us know
<defrysk> batman, try mplayer or gxine or vlc
<Jeeves_> gnomefreak: Do you read mirrors@canonical.com ? :)
<gnomefreak> nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> batman: check you have some sort of decoders (*to play the stream, not decrycpt the content)
* defrysk is not a totem lover
* gnomefreak not an evolution fan
<batman> defrysk, ok it plays in mplayer anyone know about setting up handbrake?
<tatters>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY fuckwitchQWERTY
* defrysk is not a kde fan
<df> ew
* defrysk hides*
<gnomefreak> tatters: now try that without a space and new password
<tatters> lol
* df is not a olsen twins fan
<batman> has anyone here set up handbrake?
<defrysk> handbrake ?
<gnomefreak> oh and everything can be lowercase (unless your password has uppercase)
<defrysk> never heard of it
<tatters>  / msg NickServ IDENTIFY fuckwitchQWERTY
<gnomefreak> on gm cars and trucks i have
<tatters> :/
<batman> defrysk, its a dvd ripping program
<tatters> forget ill get a new one
<redguy> hah, nice one
<gnomefreak> tatters: type /msg nickserv identify password   no other spacesthe / should be first thing typed
<slabby> How can i get the .inf driver file for my Netgear WG311T, I need it for Ndiswrapper
<mumbles> gnomefreak it works this time
<mumbles> thanks
<gnomefreak> mumbles: its was prolly just a misclick or something
<defrysk> batman, try dvdrip ist in synaptic
<gnomefreak> mumbles: np
<batman> defrysk, i want to rip only to avi
<defrysk> dvdrip-doc for further documentation on it
<gnomefreak> its in multiverse here
<batman> i've tried acid rip and it just screws up all the time and eats my disc until i reboot
<tatters> k gnome thnx how do I change password?
* Ash-Fox_ .
<gnomefreak> tatters: not sure try /msg nickserv help
* gnomefreak been sitting here thinking about restarting but im scared :(
<batman> defrysk, i have tried it before
<Jeeves_> gnomefreak: Scared of what?
<defrysk> batman, i having  look
<gnomefreak> Jeeves_: i just updated hal again last time i did there were issues :(
<batman> defrysk, yay mplayer is now frozen
<ruzgar> when i click the middle mouse button i want to scrool like in windows
<ruzgar> how can i'll do this
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: system>preff>mouse i think
<ruzgar> there is no option on mouse menu
<defrysk> batman, http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/287 fount this you could try it
<defrysk> found*
<Yokalosh> i have installed wine from the winehq repositories and from the ubuntu repositories but whatever i do i always get this: 'wine: chdir to /root/.wine/wineserver-ubuntu : No such file or directory'
<Yokalosh> any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> ruzgar: You can add some lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf,
<ruzgar> tonyyarusso what should i wnite xorg.conf?
<tonyyarusso> ruzgar: I believe the relevant ones are in the InputDevice > Configured Mouse section, and would be:
<Yokalosh> ah wait its because i am using it as root
<tonyyarusso> ruzgar: Option          "EmulateWheel"          "true"
<tonyyarusso> ruzgar: Option          "EmulateWheelButton"    "2"
<Yokalosh> oh maybe not, i still get that error
<Yokalosh> does anyone have any ideas?
<Yokalosh> i really need to use wine
<ruzgar> ok i'll try
<tonyyarusso> ruzgar: Yeah, that looks like it, then save and restart X.
<anatole> can someone tell how to list the contents of a directory sg like the dos command 'tree'? i'd like to list only the directories, recursively
<defrysk> Yokalosh, you need it for ?
<anatole> i tried "find -type d" but the output is not in alphabetical order
<HymnToLife> anatole> ls
<Yokalosh> defrysk: for my windows apps ;)
<HymnToLife> man ls for further info
<defrysk> Yokalosh, like ?
<Yokalosh> defrysk: sibelius etc
<Yokalosh> and some other stuff
<defrysk> ic
<Yokalosh> got any ideas?
<batman> defrysk, damn mplayer is freezing up reading my dvds
* HymnToLife is listening to The Abyss Of Your Eyes by Stratovarius
<anatole> HymnToLife: i couldn't find a switch to ls that lists only the directories
<HymnToLife> oooops sorry, wrong chan
<Alex_BO2>  HELLO!How can i exclude an whole directory when I make a tarball? I have used --exclude, but it excludes only a file
<defrysk> Yokalosh, http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Welcome%2C_Musicians%21 might be intersting for you
<HymnToLife> anatole> tried -R ?
<defrysk> I'm off
<wonder> did somebody manage to run warcraft3 with wine? i have got problems with the game finding it's cd
<anatole> HymnToLife: yep but i only need the directories to be listed
<Yokalosh> defrysk: if only school ran it too
<Yokalosh> defrysk: thanks though
<defrysk> yeah :(
<defrysk> k, bye
<Yokalosh> ciao
<MacSlow> is it possible to widen the columns-display of dpkg --list ?
<latis> Im trying to get my ATI card to work woth 3D Accel.. but Xorg log says: (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<ruzgar> tonyyarusso i am downloading a big program now can i restart the X without interrupt the X
<latis> Ive tried to find a solution on google, but I cant
<latis> any1 know why I get this error?
<latis> fglrx does not seem to be loaded into the kernel (lsmod does not show it)
<tonyyarusso> ruzgar: Depends how you're downloading.  wget or apt-get in a terminal is fine, but if it involves the GUI, just wait until it's done.
<ruzgar> wget
<tonyyarusso> ruzgar: Where is it running from?
<latis> and when I try to modprobe it, it tells me: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/misc/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<ruzgar> gnome console
<tonyyarusso> ruzgar: Then you're out of luck I'm afraid.
<ruzgar> umm ok i wait
<ruzgar> thanks for your help
<latis> is there any newer Kernel than 2.6.12 for ubuntu breezy?
<latis> dont know if that might solve my problem
<J_element> i need some help sharing internet connection from nic eth0 to nic eth1
<J_element> and the connection that i got on eth0 is pppoe
<J_element> i already configured the pppoe but dont know how to share it to the network
<WebLOCH> hey guys, I installed my nvidia drivers from the binary on the website  so that I could reach HD resolutions but it would seem that it fails every time i reboot and I have to re-run the installer and compile the modules
<sistema> Hola
<ruzgar> J_element you must yog or meditaiton learn that is very complicated i think i try to make it 3 weeks but i cant and i buy a router
<sistema> hola
<sistema> a todos
<J_element> any one ?
<sistema> alguien habla espaol
<kbrosnan> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<J_element> ruzgar
<ruzgar> J_element
<ruzgar> yes
<LoCusF> hey guys, does anyone know how could I change my post-login background color? I mean the color that comes after login and before the actual background is loaded
<StyXman> stupid question of the day: which user/pass should I use for the cups web iface? tried the first user's and failed...
<tonyyarusso> LoCusF: In the GDM setup, the background color for the GTK+ Greeter.
<LoCusF> oh, ok :)
<LoCusF> I'll take a look at it
<diogo> Greetings, again! I'd like to password protect 'My Other OS' GRUB entry, but I have only seen documents talking about putting the 'lock' after 'initrd', and 'My Other OS' has no initrd...
<diogo> Which is dumb, because Ubuntu means no security risk at all, but 'My Other OS' does... :o)
<StyXman> diogo: it would be before the cahinloader
<StyXman> chainloader*
<tarzeau> diogo: just put it in
<diogo> StyXman: That's exactly what I needed! Thanks!
<diogo> StyXman: And if I want to set a specific password for that entry instead of the global GRUB password, can I just add 'password myotherossux' there?!
<karat> Has anyone here used an irman on ubuntu?
<StyXman> ok, let? restate my question: once I instaled ubuntu, how can i setup a new printer?
<StyXman> diogo: lemme check
<WebLOCH> anyone think they can help with my Nvidia driver issue?
<StyXman> WebLOCH: may be I could help..
<tonyyarusso> StyXman: System > Administration > Printing | Add New Printer
<LoCusF> tonyyarusso: thanks :) that worked
<StyXman> tonyyarusso: ah, sorry, I meant kubuntu... should I join #kubuntu?
<WebLOCH> StyXman, would be much obliged if you could!
<StyXman> WebLOCH: just fire your question
<tonyyarusso> StyXman: Probably, but you might get an answer here anyway.
<WebLOCH> StyXman, I had to install from the nvidia site installer, in order to get HD res working on my card/monitor, however everytime I reboot gdm/x dies and I have to re-install them and restart gdm, any advice?
<progrock> I'm trying to run an autogen script (to install thunar).. .but it says "Makekfile.am:13: requires version 1.8, but have 1.4-p6".... but automake1.8 is installed on my system
<StyXman> WebLOCH: you should try to discover why X dies when rebooting
<ncp> i have allways used debian to my server, how i ubuntu as server? i have only tested ubuntu on my laptop an workstation
<StyXman> try reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar
<WebLOCH> StyXman, it tells me nvidia fails to load beacuse it doesnt exist
<diogo> ncp, Ubuntu is EXCELLENT for servers, too.
<HymnToLife> ncp> just the same as debian
<StyXman> WebLOCH: the module?
<WebLOCH> StyXman, but a modprobe/lsmod tells me that it does
<HymnToLife> if you have a working debian server, no need to switch it to ubuntu
<doc|home> I'm trying to get ndiswrapper working with WPA but when I run  "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -wdd" I get "No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
<doc|home> " even though I have one set in my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. Anyone got any suggestions why thiat might happen?
<diogo> ncp, Try the 'server' install mode. ;o)
<StyXman> WebLOCH: weird
<ncp> are there any things thats better on ubuntu then with debian, i know its allmost the same dist. but dont want all that extra stuff with, only the things i want to install... is that possible in server mode?
<weedar> doc|home, I have gotten the same problem a few times - with setup that has worked other times
<doc|home> weedar, :/
<latis> any1 familiar with ATI issues?
<weedar> doc|home, what version of ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant are you using?
<farous> latis what about ati
<diogo> ncp, Debian is great, but Ubuntu has better hardware support and better packages (to say the least).
<doc|home> weedar, one sec
<LuisBG> !tell latis about ati
<latis> farous, modprobe gives me FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/misc/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<idefix> why do so many people insist on telling lies? I often find this out after verifying whatever they say...
<ncp> diogo : that great :) but what dist should i choose ubuntu(gnome) kunto(kde) but its for server use... an is it possible to choose what apps i want to install during installation?
<xoz_> not hardware support. all distros are using similar kernel. maybe better hardware detection.
<latis> LuisBG, Ive tried most of what I can find on google, it wont work, modprobe fglrx gives me: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/misc/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter and Xorg log gives me:  (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<farous> latous where did you install it from
<LuisBG> what are the volatile modules in /lib/modules?
<doc|home> weedar, 1.1-4ubuntu2 and 0.4.5-0ubuntu1
<diogo> ncp, If you install it in 'server' mode, it doesn't matter if you pick up Ubuntu or Kubuntu. Yes, you can select precisely what to install in the 'expert' mode.
<doc|home> (latest in the repos I have)
<latis> LuisBG, ?
<ncp> diogo : okay thanks alot :D
<diogo> ncp, No problem. ;o)
<LuisBG> latis, I'm having ati issues myself :S
<weedar> doc|home, you might want to try downloading the newest ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant, which is 1.10 and 0.4.8 respecitvely
<LuisBG> farous, latis, where did you install it from
<doc|home> weedar, got repos for those? :/
<weedar> doc|home, unfortunately not, at least not that I've found :/
<aldo-IT-> hi, all.
<doc|home> weedar, ok, thanks anyway
<latis> LuisBG, some guide on ubuntuforums
<aldo-IT-> need help installing ubuntu on my epia min itx...
<StyXman> wii, works.
<Jambon> how do i compare the contents of two folders?
<LuisBG> latis, try to reinstall, try the first method in...
<LuisBG> !tell latis about ati
<LuisBG> should work
<bjornkri> ohoyh
<eletido> whats the switch to move whole directories?
<latis> LuisBG, reinstall ubuntu?
<doc|home> eletido, mv should do it
<Determinist> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<aldo-IT-> I get a read-error when installing from CD (I get the same error with debian install cd. but under windoze I can read the whole content of both cds....) so thought I could install from one HD to another... any clue on how to do this? thanks...
<bjornkri> I have a small problem, I have two drives on a (Windows) network computer mounted. Which is fine, only now my computer got back from standby, the remote computer having booted in the mean time, but now I can't open them.
<[Spooky] > anyone that play Counter Strike Source on Ubuntu ?
<bjornkri> They're there on the desktop, but it just hangs if I try cding to them, and I get a 'Device is busy' when I try umounting
<bjornkri> Twice.
<spectrumx> hey does anone know what might cause a /dev/ide/bus0/target0/lun0/disc I/O error
<bjornkri> any way I can, uh, force unmount?
<bjornkri> or something?
<latis> wich arc is a intel mobility 1,86Ghz?
<latis> is it 686 or 386?
<Jambon> does anyone know how to compare two folders. i moved the music folders off my ipod, but the orginial folder had 1010 files in 6.6 GB while the folder i moved it two ended up with 1010 files in 6.4GB. I know during the moved some files were skipped, since i had to set it to autoskip, but i don't know which ones.
<bjornkri> I answered my own question... -f :P
<tarzeau> Jambon: mc has some folder compare
<Jambon> mc?
<tarzeau> Jambon: midnight commander
<aldo-IT-> anyone who don't mind a 5' private chat with a noob looking for help?!? :)
<latis> wich arc is a intel mobility 1,86Ghz? i386 or i686?
<bjornkri> nope, still getting device busy
<highvoltage> Jambon: if you started with 1010 files, and ended with 1010 files, chances are you have all the files, the total disk space consumed is probably less because you've copied it to a more efficient filesystem.
<lar1> aldo-IT-: whats the problem? just ask here
<eletido> doc|home, when I tried using mv to move, it says that it failed to perserve ownership of the files, move not permitted. but it still moved them
<bjornkri> screw this, I'm rebooting
<doc|home> eletido, moving to a fat32 partition?
<eletido> doc|home, yes.
<Jambon> highvoltage: the thing is i got several messages during the transfer saying "error while copying xxxx.mp3 or whatever."
<doc|home> eletido, fat32 doesn't retain the permissions
<doc|home> eletido, it's normal
<dooglus> any idea how to play a .mid (midi) file?  neither mplayer nor beep-media-player knows what to do with it
<Jambon> so after skipping a few files i just put it on autoskip
<Jambon> so who knows how many files are botched
<Jambon> there was no output
<aldo-IT-> lar1: I've got this mini-itx (epia m10000) and can't install ubuntu... I get a read error from my cd rom in some part of the installation process. since I've tryed debian and it's always the same and since I can read correctly both cds with windoze, I was thinking of an hdd to hdd install... but dunno how todo it...
<jannov> dooglus, automatix can install midi support
<eletido> doc|home, ok. i was just wondering why it says the movie isnt permitted, but the files were moved anyways. i was just surprised by that.
<doc|home> eletido, aye, that's a bit odd
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<dooglus> jannov: eek.  I'm scared of automatix.  apparently it uses scary commands like 'echo'
<robbt> hey does anyone know how to set-up a username/passwd for someone using a foreign keyset
<aldo-IT-> lar1: any idea?
<robbt> i have a friend who is using amharic and now GDM won't let him login because everything is amharic and his passwd/username is in english
<dooglus> robbt: are you talking about ssh access using public keys?
<dooglus> robbt: oh, i see
<robbt> nope I'm talking about how do I set-up a username/passwd with unicode.
<dooglus> robbt: isn't there a box in the gdm login screen to select language?
<robbt> i'll try and google it, just thought i'd see if anyone round here had an idea
<robbt> ahh hah, yes there is
<robbt> thanks
<robbt> didn't work though
<progrock> Am I the only one whos CPU sits at 100% for a while aafter using Gnome's Network Manager?
<robbt> everything is still in amharic even after selecting american english
<bur[n] er> progrock: you're sure it's due to gnome's network manager?
<WebLOCH> any other nvidia officianados around?
<bur[n] er> progrock: use gnome-system-monitor, top, or htop to identify?
* bur[n] er is a new nvidia user as of yesterday :)
<progrock> bur[n] er, maybe not exactly.. but its whenever I activate/change a network threw it... using gnome-system-monitor
<tuxero> hi, someone could tellme if automatix exist for dapper ?
<bur[n] er> aww... i don't f with it ;)  i'm all static ip
<bur[n] er> sorry progrock
<bur[n] er> tuxero: wtf is automatix?
<progrock> haha, its ok.. i replaced it with nm-applet... much better
<progrock> bur[n] er, tho i am jealous you have nvidia.. i was always an ati fan till i can over to linux
* bur[n] er hasn't had good luck with nm-applet
<progrock> came*
<bur[n] er> i had an ati radeon 7000 and now an old nvidia geforce2 pro ;)
<progrock> nm-applet is working great.. except that i think its showing up networks that are not even close to inrange
<bur[n] er> my glxgears jumped and games are actually playable
<tristanmike> my nm-applet works just fine
<GnarusLeo> are people still using vmware? Or something better released?
<progrock> haha... well mine sa laptop.. so its not the easiest thing to swich video cards as far as i know
<bur[n] er> nm-applet says wired for me and doesn't work with my wireless... anyone using a centrino with it?
<WebLOCH> GnarusLeo, depends, theres Xen for other *nix distros or qemu/kqemu for thesame functionality as Vmware
<progrock> GnarusLeo, whast wrong with vmware?... and in what situation are you asking
<GnarusLeo> want XP on a VM ..
<WebLOCH> GnarusLeo, then VMware and qemu/kqemu are your only options
<GnarusLeo> k, thanks alot
<rancorus> is it possible to change the touchpad setting so that it won't automatically click
<aldo-IT-> can't belive noone can help me with this thing...
<doc|home> will wireless network with WPA work without WPA encryption actually enabled? (obviously without the encryption)
<progrock> GnarusLeo, im runinng xp on vmware.. runs perfect (i dont play games or do any 3d stuff on windows.. jsut 2d graphic development)
<WebLOCH> GnarusLeo, theres also a funky project for a qemu gui similar to VMware so you can get the most out of qemu
<JockeTF> uh... hello
<progrock> My entire filesystem is encrypted... does that mean the vmware OS image files are also encrypted?
<bintut> hello all..
<GnarusLeo> progrock, how did you install it?
<JockeTF> I need someone to try an ubuntu package i made...
<JockeTF> warzone 2100 - a game that bacame GPL in december 2004
<bintut> i have the fglrx-kernel-source.tar.gz in my /usr/src/ what shall i do with this? i doesn't have any README or HOWTO at all.
<progrock> GnarusLeo, downloaded it from vmware.com  and ran the install script... very straight foward... if you have any questions about that, the ubuntu wiki goes into a tiny bit more detail
<GnarusLeo> thanks alot
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with syncing a palm device with evolution?
<DaMann> hey, why my avi,mpg etc-files lags and why the sound comes after?? player: totem
<DaMann> and i have downloaded codecs win32 etc
<joanverde> I would like to mount a nfs+ drive as rw; how could I do that when it mounts as ro by deafault?
<me2win> joanverde, did you make sure that you have something that makes it safe to write first?
!lilo:*! <ltc-flam> "on recherche un monteur ou un PC/MAC puissant avec port FW pour derush et montage de video ce soir (4h de taf, le rea peut monter au cas ou) sur PARIS / site lestelechargements fr contre la loi DADVSI"
!lilo:*! lilo merci
<joanverde> me2win what do you mean safe?
!lilo:*! (whoops) 8)
<concept10> k3b tell me .mp3 is an unsupported format, what packages do I need?
<crimsun> !info libk3b2-mp3
<crimsun> !info k3b-mp3
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<me2win> joanverde, it isnt safe to write to an NTFS partition from linux
<crimsun> concept10: see above
<joanverde> me2win it's hfs+ and not ntfs
<pramz> hello everyone :-)
<concept10> crimsun, i have both of those packages
<me2win> joanverde, my bad, small font
<joanverde> no problem
<me2win> joanverde, oh you put nfs
<me2win> thats why
<joanverde> hfs+
<crimsun> concept10: on breezy or dapper? because the first package doesn't exist in breezy.
<concept10> crimsun, dapper
<bintut> i have the fglrx-kernel-source.tar.gz in my /usr/src/ what shall i do with this? i doesn't have any README or HOWTO at all.
<me2win> joanverde,   <joanverde> I would like to mount a nfs+ drive as rw;
<joanverde> or hsf+ I use to mix them, the later for mac anyhow
<joanverde> HFS+
<concept10> crimsun, ive had this problem on breezy also, cant remember the fix
<coyctecm> damn I just noticed how much better sawfish is than metacity :)
<me2win> joanverde, i know, but when you first said what you were trying to do, you put nfs+ by accident, instead of hfs
<crimsun> concept10: dpkg -l libk3b2-mp3 |grep ^ii
<joanverde> ok, sorry
<concept10> crimsun, I didnt have that, im installing now
<crimsun> concept10: heh, you just said above that you had it
<joanverde> so me2win, could you make something up? if you have a soulotion we could take it in the #ubuntu-offtopic
<me2win> joanverde, im not sure how to mount hfs for rw
<joanverde> ok me2win
<haller> hi. how can i epiphany make rm-streams open with realplay instead of totem?
<concept10> crimsun, i guess im confused.. I saw this: The following NEW packages will be installed:k3b libk3b2 libmusicbrainz4c2a
<crimsun> concept10: no biggie :)
<joanverde> me2win could it help to see the fdisk or fstab file?
<concept10> crimsun, oooooohh, I hat libk3b2 not the -mp3 also
<JockeTF> I need someone to test an ubuntu package i made... warzone 2100 - a game that bacame GPL in december 2004...
<concept10> crimsun, works fine thaks bud
<spectrumx> i wondering if anyone had any ideas why I might get a Input/Output error during partitioning
<slabby> My wireless card wont connect on computer boot-up. I have tried activating and deactivating the device but no difference. The only way I can get it to work it to load an app like Wifi-radar, once I load this wifi radar gets an IP straight away any all works fine
<slabby> My wireless card wont connect on computer boot-up. I have tried activating and deactivating the device but no difference. The only way I can get it to work it to load an app like Wifi-radar, once I load this wifi radar gets an IP straight away any all works fine. How can I get it to set itself up on the boot-up?
<goodboy> hello
<goodboy> im new user
<goodboy> i want just know
<goodboy> how i can complire
<goodboy> paltalk
<goodboy> who can help me plz
<joanverde> could I get more control over a disk if I log in as root?
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ScreaminIke> looking for the tcpdump command string that will let me dump everything into 1 megabyte log files
<ScreaminIke> in fact, i'm looking to only capture port 5900
<skott> how do i make ubuntu boot like normal (i can't change the console resolution or add startup scripts).
<edan> hi all
<edan> when i try to run xmoto i get the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9864
<edan> and i installed nvidia setup
<edan> and glx
<edan> any ideas?
<ScreaminIke> edan, beyond me
<ScreaminIke> sorry
<DrCurl> Ok, I managed to setup dvd playback with totem-xine, but I have trouble with mp3
<edan> ??
<DrCurl> rhythmbox gives me this error: Got error opening "file:///store/drcurl/mp3/Various-Kill_Bill_Vol._1/04.Bernard_Herrmann-Twisted_Nerve.mp3": Could not start pipeline playing
<DrCurl> I have gstreamer-mad installed
<GutterPunk> Argh it's completely annoying. Can anyone guide me on how to make the framebuffer work in 1400x1050 mode? The ubuntu kernel doesn't seem to support this resolution. I tried a custom kernel, using vesafb-tng, not working either. I really need to get this resolution :(
<DrCurl> any idea?
<GutterPunk> Nothing on google either. Does noone use a flat screen with a resolution higher than 1024x768 then??
<GnarusLeo> I get this error while trying to configure VMware ... Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<GnarusLeo> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2".
<GutterPunk> And for some strange reason, *all of a sudden*, I can't use the CTRL-ALT-Fx keys to switch to the console anymore, once in gnome. It still works from gdm
<latis> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<skott> !boot
<ubotu> skott: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<skott> :/
<ScottishPig> Damnit. I ordered a box of CDs of 5.10 when I shoulda just waited for 6.04 to come out. *cries*
<Jarigo> hey i need help umm i have 2 ethernet cards 1 just to browse network and 1 to surf the internet, it keeps changing the default card to my network browsing card, how do i stop this
<Zoo> hi all
<polpak> ScottishPig, well, it's not as if the CD's are terribly expensive ;p
<ScottishPig> It's true. But I don't want to waste Ubuntu's resources.
<Jarigo> hey i need help umm i have 2 ethernet cards 1 just to browse network and 1 to surf the internet, it keeps changing the default card to my network browsing card, how do i stop this
<JustinLynn> ScottishPig> I think orders this close to release are delayed and shipped as +1. Let me check :)
<showme> !info <postfix>
<Jarigo> hey i need help umm i have 2 ethernet cards 1 just to browse network and 1 to surf the internet, it keeps changing the default card to my network browsing card, how do i stop this
<polpak> Jarigo, how are you setting the default?
<Jarigo> System -> Administration ->network polpak
<Jarigo> System -> Administration ->network polpak
<jerware> Rawplaye1 :  can i grab that BGP and 802.11 wireless cbts off ya ?
<Jarigo> oo im having trouble with wireless network too!
<jerware> how so? Jarigo
<Jarigo> Belkin 54mbp/s 802.11g ?
<jerware> linksys here
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know about a boot floppy?
<jerware> boot floopies. as in resque disks ?
<jerware> google for knoppix. better than floppies
<Commuto> Chris_Tucker you mean you want to install ubuntu from floppy ?
<jerware> ahh
<jerware> im assuming your cd-drive will not install your ubuntu disc ?
<jerware> is the ubuntu cd a dvd while the drive is not?
<Hammer> o.O
<LaserJock> Hi all! kinda weird request but could I get somebody to invite me to gmail?
<V4Vendetta> LaserJock~ sure
<V4Vendetta> what's your email
<LaserJock> V4Vendetta: mantha@ubuntu.com
<Chris_Tucker> Commuto, yes, but i just found the grub boot floppy wiki
<m3w> need help
<m3w> anyone alive?
<V4Vendetta> LaserJock~ sent
<m3w> ?
<LaserJock> V4Vendetta: thanks very much
<V4Vendetta> LaserJock~ no problem buddy
<Jeeves_> m3w: I feel my heart beating, is that what you mean? :)
<m3w> yeah the problem is a little delicate
<m3w> i have a lap top
<m3w> and i can`t install ubuntu 5.10
<tristanmike> LaserJock, how would one go about getting an ubuntu email, are they reserved?
<ScottishPig> Eeew. Laptop's are useful, but linux on a laptop is hellish.
<ScottishPig> m3w: Where's it getting hung up?
<LaserJock> tristanmike: they are only for Ubuntu Members
<tristanmike> LaserJock, ok
<Jeeves_> ScottishPig: I wouldn't know why...
<m3w> i boot from the install cd in order to install the soft
<m3w> i press enter
<m3w> so the instals begings
<m3w> and after 10,15 seconds
<m3w> the display turns into a black dysplay
<m3w> ...the instalation process stops....
<m3w> wtf is happening
<m3w> ...?
<Jarigo> hey i need help umm i have 2 ethernet cards 1 just to browse network and 1 to surf the internet, it keeps changing the default card to my network browsing card, how do i stop this
<m3w> and on a regular pc it works
<m3w> ?!?
<Jeeves_> m3w: You're in the installer allready?
<m3w> no
<ScottishPig> m3w: What did the screen say? Was it detecting visual devices- which may make the screen blank. But it comes back after that.
<m3w> it says
<m3w> press enter to boot
<m3w> i press eneter
<m3w> and the soft starts loading different stuff there
<m3w> and after 10 seconds
<tristanmike> m3w, please try to speak in more complete sentences, and not small, individual thoughts. It makes it difficult to follow, and floods the channel among other things.
<Jeeves_> m3w: than it blanks ?
<m3w> yes
<m3w> black
<m3w> nothing
<m3w> and the cd moving stops also
<m3w> but
<m3w> i could install slack
<m3w> but i want ubuntu
<m3w> and i cannot understand why it does this thing
<m3w> my friends told me that the cd may be broken :/
<m3w> can u give me an explination?
<Jeeves_> m3w: Try typing 'linux video=vga16 pci-noacpi' instead of just pressing enter
<m3w> hmmm
<m3w> and if it doesn`t work ?
<Jeeves_> m3w: I'm not sure if linux the right word there, type what it says it's "Loading xxxx ....."
<Jeeves_> m3w: Buy a new laptop. :)
<Panther> Haha.
<BlueT_> haha
<ScottishPig> ...and send me your old one.
<m3w> windows works on the lap
<Genfoo> :P
<m3w> slack works
<m3w> ubuntu doesn;t
<m3w> why ?
<Genfoo> ubuntu does :D
<Genfoo> u tell us
<Genfoo> IDE error/
* BlueT_ /dcc send ScottishPig old one
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61-59-209-195.adsl.static.seed.net.tw]  by Ubugtu
* BlueT_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<m3w> hmm
<Jeeves_> m3w: Because ubuntu uses a framebuffer stuf and so
<Trinitrogen> quick help! my curser and keyboard suddenly stopped working. I was in a virtual machine doing some compiling and I "escaped" it and set my lapto to the size. I picked it back up and I can't get the mouse to move, and key combos like alt-tab and alt-ctrl-arrow don't work...anything I can do?
<RaduC> I'm trying to output a 1080p resolution on a nVidia card, but it says that
<RaduC> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1080":
<RaduC> (WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync width (2640 - 1952 = 688) greater than 512
<Jeeves_> slack doesn't even know that tha exists ;)
<m3w> aham
<m3w> Jeeves_
<Panther> Trin:  Click the virtual machine window screen stage thing?
<m3w> Try typing 'linux video=vga16 pci-noacpi' instead of just pressing enter
<m3w> i;ll do this
<m3w> brb :)
<Jeeves_> m3w: Wait!
<RaduC> any idea how to make it display? it falls back to 1400 x 1050
<m3w> ok
<Jeeves_> it's not pci-noacpi
<Jeeves_> it's pci=noacpi
<lab0rized> Hello, when trying to compile asterisk i get an error that say that my terminal doesnt support termcap ?
<Trinitrogen> Panther: no no no, itsa actually ubuntu, my actual os on my computer that wont let me move it
<m3w> Jeeves_
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to configure nm-applet to control a different network card?
<m3w> can u retype the whole thing pls
<Jeeves_> linux video=vga16 pci=noacpi
<m3w> and then i press enter?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Trinitrogen> Panther: Im in ubuntu, have VMware running in it, and I was actually compiling linux from scratch in VMWare
<Panther> sounds good
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@61-59-209-195.adsl.static.seed.net.tw]  by crimsun
<tristanmike> bur[n] er, you should just be able to right click and change it under properties
<Genfoo> -_-
<bur[n] er> tristanmike: there is no properties... I see connection information, help, and about
<tristanmike> bur[n] er, breezy?
<RaduC> I'm trying to output a 1080p resolution on a nVidia card, but it says that
<RaduC> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1080":
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<RaduC> (WW) NVIDIA(0): horizontal sync width (2640 - 1952 = 688) greater than 512
<bur[n] er> dapper ;)
<BlueT_> :'(
<bur[n] er> and it's network-manager, not the network-applet thing
<tristanmike> bur[n] er, ahh, you should mention in #ubuntu+1 then
<bur[n] er> yah, ok
<ui> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<tristanmike> bur[n] er, I'd think there should be a properties, I'd hope so...
<ui> hi can  someone help me with a problem?
<tristanmike> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ui> :o
<evilbulgarian> hi, a WINS server would reduce Broadcast traffic am i correct?
<ui> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9790
<lab0rized> Hello, when trying to compile asterisk i get an error that say that my terminal doesnt support termcap, and when i search the synaptics for termcap it shows "less" whick after my opinion is a text editor ?
<Chris_Tucker>  is there a menu option you can put into grub to make it boot a cdrom disk?
<Panther> Yes.
<tristanmike> ui, do you have java installed? and how did you do it?
<ejofee> will dapper include xgl?
<tristanmike> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<ejofee> tristanmike: thank you
<RaduC> I'm trying to output a 1080p resolution on a nVidia card, but it says that
<RaduC> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1080":
<tristanmike> ejofee, np
<RaduC> (WW) NVIDIA(0): horizontal sync width (2640 - 1952 = 688) greater than 512
<RaduC> with Dapper and the Ubuntu-provided nvidia-glx (8178) and kernel modules
<RaduC> 1080i works
<redlounge> hi. i can not recover my evolution calendar, contacts etc. from a previous install to my fresh ubuntu install. anyone knows what i have to copy? only email works...
<ui> tristanmike, yes i installed it with automatix
<tristanmike> !tell ui about automatix
<tristanmike> ui, please read your pm
<tristanmike> ui, for more information, you can see a comparison here http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<eXIstenZ> How can I activate java web start
<ui> :) ty
<redlounge> no one ever reinstalled evolution?
<grayhane> K3b setup option in menu opens a blank window called KDE Control mod, any ideas why ?
<m3w> same thing :(
<m3w> i think that the black screen appears just when he tries nu start the ubuntu installer
<m3w> that menu when u choose the language
<tristanmike> grayhane, what option?
<m3w> and stuff
<m3w> Jeeves_
<m3w> got any other ideea
<m3w> :(
<Jeeves_> Hmm?
<Jeeves_> m3w: Nope, not really
<Genfoo> is your laptop 64-bit?
<m3w> hmmmm
<m3w> dunno
<m3w> why
<m3w> ubuntu works only on 64bit?
<mihatsu> huh
<Genfoo> my ubuntu destop is a sempron 64bit, but I tried installing ubuntu 32 bit and the IDE drive detection failed until I installed ubuntu64
<Panther> No, m3w.
<Genfoo> but I also have the 32-bit version on my laptop 100% ok
<m3w> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Genfoo> don't get me wrong
<m3w> i have centrino 1,6
<Genfoo> oh pffft
<Genfoo> 32-bit :P
<Panther> hehe
<m3w> so that;s why...
<Panther> nah
<Genfoo> nah
<m3w> ???
<Panther> it's not :)
<Genfoo> m3w, what is your laptop make, model, manufacturer
<m3w> toshiba mpx440
<Genfoo> ok - brb
<Panther> place of origin, age, time of manufacture . . .
<m3w> oki
<Genfoo> :P
<sistema> hola a todos me gustaria saber
<ruzgar> i have an amd K7 cpu but my kernel is 386
<sistema> hola
<Genfoo> sistema, aqui no hablamos en espanol ;-)
<ruzgar> i wanto to change the kernel is that risky
<ruzgar> ?
<Panther> Ew.
<Genfoo> ruzgar, depends
<Genfoo> ruzgar, I would not recommend it
<sistema> alguien SABE ESPAOL
<Genfoo> :D
<sistema> cual es el servidor de ubunto en espaol
<Genfoo> umm
<kbrosnan> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Genfoo> un momento
<ruzgar> Genfoo ok when it is k7 kernel, does it work more faster ?
<Genfoo> sistema, #ubuntu-es
<grayhane> tristanmike,  when I try to get to the setup screen, it is nothing but a blank page
<LaserJock> ruzgar: I find the difference pretty minimal
<LaserJock> ruzgar: probably not worth the effort, unless you have a specific reason to go with the k7
<rcrocker> I am running Ubuntu on a IBM NetVista. The problem is if I let my system set for hours without use it will lock. Any Ideas?
<jatos> hi
<Genfoo> ruzgar, don't do it unless you have a debilitating problem
<ruzgar> ok
<Genfoo> such as USB doesn't work, etc.
<ruzgar> can i change the scroolbars width ?
<Genfoo> in?
<tristanmike> grayhane, what does it say in the title bar...? are you running this in Gnome?
<ruzgar> i cant find the setting for scrool bar
<ruzgar> that is too thin
<grayhane> tristanmike, I am wanting to save an image of an audio cd but k3b stalls in the process
<m3w> Genfoo
<m3w> any news?
<grayhane> Yes in Gnome iand it says configure KDE control module
<Genfoo> m3w, what was it again? sorry I closed the window :(
<m3w> toshiba mpx440
<Genfoo> ok ok
<tristanmike> grayhane, how did you access it, I can't seem to find that setting, I'm assuming you're on Breezy.
<Genfoo> m3w, what is your install problem
<Genfoo> like, where does it fail ?
<grayhane> tristanmike, Yes I am in Breezy / Gnome, and from settings on the menu to k3b setup
<tatters__> does uuntu have iptables enabled by default?
<rcrocker> I am running Ubuntu on a IBM NetVista. The problem is if I let my system set for hours without use it will lock. Any Ideas?
<m3w> Genfoo
<m3w> i cannot install ubuntu
<m3w> my display goes black
<grayhane> tristanmike, I do not have a burner in this box, was just wanting to save the image. do you think that may be a problem
<dimi_> Hoi allemaal!
<Genfoo> once you load the kernel, right?
<ruzgar> is anybody know how can i make my system a LAMP server?
<tristanmike> grayhane, I'd say, it wants devices, do you have a cdrom at least?
<Genfoo> ruzgar, install Linux, Apache, Mysql, and PHP :-D
<ruzgar> i there a one command for all of the packages
<tatters__> ruzgar try xampp
<Genfoo> o :P
<Genfoo> I do it manually ;-)
<ruzgar> Genfoo is that risky
<Genfoo> nah
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> witaam
<grayhane> tristanmike, Yes a reader that I am trying to read the audio cd from to save the image, it ripped the mp3s with grip NP
<Genfoo> dzien dobry ;-)
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> nadaje tu ktos po LUDZKU ?
<Genfoo> tak.
<tristanmike> grayhane, it may be the problem, I have both a writer and a reader, but setup picks up both
<grayhane> tristanmike, I have the debug output from the failed attempt.
<Genfoo> jaki mas problem, eh?
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> fajnie bo nie znam tych barbarzynskich jezykow :D
<rcrocker> anyone here use a IBM with ubuntu?
<tatters__> how do u top and start iptales
<ui> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9790
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> ja nie mam problemu i pejsow :D
<tristanmike> grayhane, post it on pastebin
<Genfoo> Ojciec_Dyrektor, I nie pisalem po polsku przes 6 lat ;-)
<tatters__> service iptables stop ?
<grayhane> tristanmike, on what ?
<rcrocker> can anyone see my post?
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> wpadlem zobaczyc bo lubie ubuntu :D
<tristanmike> !tell grayhane about pastebin
<Genfoo> Ojciec_Dyrektor, ale angielski sie nadaje do naluczenia
<tristanmike> grayhane, check your pm
<Genfoo> Ojciec_Dyrektor, to wcale nie trudny jezyk :P
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> wole idish :P
<Genfoo> :P
<tempest1> hey, what's the bash history file?
<tristanmike> ui, the error may be unrecoverable, I'm not sure, but automatix has been known to do some whacky stuff
<Genfoo> ~/.bash_history
<Genfoo> tempest1, ^^^
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> fajnie tu macie :D
<Tuxy> hello
<tempest1> Genfoo, yea... that would make sense wouldn't it?
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> bede tu glosil slowo D
<tempest1> lol
<ruzgar> is there a guide for installing apache mysql and php ?
<Genfoo> o.0
<Genfoo> ruzgar, its so easy I can tell you how to do it
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> Gra ktos w Cube ?
<tempest1> Genfoo, I was being sarcastic about my stupidity
<Genfoo> ruzgar, is there anything out of the ordinary you want to do
<grayhane> tristanmike,  Ok , did that, and thanks for the time here, I need to get the CD's back and wanted to get the images first
<Genfoo> tempest1, :P
<Genfoo> tempest1, I don't think about the merits of people's questions, I just answer them ;-)
<ruzgar> Genfoo no i want to only make a local server for testing my php web pages
<tristanmike> grayhane, post the link here
<Genfoo> oh ez
<Genfoo> ruzgar, sudo apt-get install httpd
<Genfoo> ruzgar, sudo apt-get install php
<ruzgar> ok i'll start
<Genfoo> try it
<grayhane> tristanmike, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9866
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9866
<tristanmike> sorry
<ruzgar> httpd give a erro
<ruzgar> sudo apt-get install httpd
<tatters__> anyone know command to turn services off and on?
<Ojciec_Dyrektor> dobra ide precz pozniej was nawiedze owieczki moje :D
<ruzgar> Package httpd is a virtual package provided by:
<ruzgar>   apache2-mpm-worker 2.0.54-5ubuntu4
<rambo3> stop start
<Genfoo> Ojciec_Dyrektor, :o
<ruzgar>   apache2-mpm-prefork 2.0.54-5ubuntu4
<ruzgar> E: Package httpd has no installation candidate
<rambo3> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<Genfoo> pfft
<Genfoo> :(
<tatters__> ive tried sercive iptables stop but it say unrecognised command
<Enthusiast78> tatters__, Do you want to just stop/start them or make them active/inactive on boot?
<ruzgar> sudo	aptitude install apache this can be?
<Genfoo> ruzgar, read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8069.html
<tristanmike> grayhane, so k3b is not reading the cd at all is it?
<Genfoo> a guy has the same problem as you
<tatters__> stop them at boot if possible
<rambo3> all serveces are in /etc/init.d/   so sudo /etc/init.d/service  stop should stop it
<jatos> anyone know what would cause kde control center to be empty
<grayhane> tristanmike, Yes it reads, makes the TOC file then starts the data file and the drive stops and it just sits
<Enthusiast78> tatters__, Install rcconf with 'sudo aptitude install rcconf', then you can use 'sudo rcconf' to select which services start at boot-up.
<LSZH> ls
<LSZH> Upps, ls geht hier ja nicht... ;)
<tatters__> and iptables are installed by and turned on with ubuntu?
<educacao> caros amigos, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 5.10, e nao consigo mudar a resoluo de video s aparece 800x600
<LSZH> tatters_: Yes...
<grayhane> tristanmike, I think I will try to stuff a burner in this box from an old wreck and see if that will  clear it up, perhaps it needs to see the burner as well regardless
<ruzgar> Genfoo ubuntu have only php5 package but i dont know php5 i know php4 my codes can be run on php5 server ?
<ompaul>  what can I do to dpkg-reconfigure to for the network on a box? (brain has gone for a walk)
<tatters__> k that figures then I thought I had to install them
<Genfoo> ruzgar, yeah
<Genfoo> ruzgar, except for some seriously low-level stuff
<Genfoo> ruzgar, PHP5 isn't even for ubuntu yet ;-)
<tristanmike> grayhane, it may, I'm not too experienced, sorry I couldn't be of any help
<grayhane> tristanmike, you where tremindous help, I am in your debt. thanks.
<grayhane> tristanmike, I will let ya know how it works in about 30 min.
<tristanmike> grayhane, have you tried Sound Juicer?
<grayhane> it will not make an image will it ?
<tristanmike> grayhane, i don't think so, but it would tell you if readcd is working properly I'd think
<rambo3> kde has great tools for cd burning
<ayoub> hey what the fuck do you want
<Zhadow> can you guys help me format a slave drive?
<grayhane> tristanmike, hey I think so, it looks to be fine using grip, I am doing an install on an old burner, be back in a few. and again thanks.
<rambo3> as in /dev/hdb ?
<Zhadow> yes
<Enthusiast78> Zhadow, Do you know which device that is? (hdb, for example)
<rambo3> use gparted
<Zhadow> in terminal?
<rambo3> no
<Zhadow> where do i find that? :)
<rambo3> just sudo apt-get install gparted
<Enthusiast78> Zhadow, aptitude install gparted
<Zhadow> ok its installing now
<Zhadow> its installed
<DoTheRodeo_> is it worth install wine?
<DoTheRodeo_> installing*
<[crash] > noe
<Zhadow> i want to delete everything off hdb (NTFS) and turn it into ext3   .....i think it is giving me trouble because it has a partuial install of XP on it, and it seemsw to think that i may want to boot that one day
<Zhadow> gparted is installed
<ruzgar> i have download a game with wget command
<ruzgar> it says that is 100%
<rambo3> its should be in system menu somewhere there
<ruzgar> it means is it finished
<ruzgar> or i have to wait a couple of minutes
<Enthusiast78> Zhadow, It's under System, Administration
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, wget only downloads files, it doesn't actually install anything.
<ruzgar> yes i know
<VictorFade> i have a little question...
<doc|home> I have the gcc and automake packages installed but no make command. Any suggestions?
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, well, thats it, then
<Zhadow> system>administrative>disks?? maybe?
<VictorFade> can anybody help&
<Enthusiast78> Zhadow, System -> Administration -> GParted
<rambo3> you need make
<ruzgar> it says 100% when i close gnome terminal my file can be damaged ?
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, no
<doc|home> rambo3, grrrr, seperate package. ok, thanks
<Zhadow> GParted is not there
<Zhadow> maybei m issed a step
<rambo3> opern terminal and type gksudo gparted then
<Zhadow> k got it
<jannov> using someone here ubuntu as an alarm clock with mp3 ? please PM me
<rambo3> you ll find it later , its there
<Zhadow> its open,...it shows 3 partitions.......hda1  hda2 and hda5
<rambo3> thats first disk , change do /dev/hdb in scroll menu in right top corner
<dooglus> doc|home: install build-essential
<Zhadow> k cool...its there
<weedar_> I want to transfer a directory from my ubuntu computer to a debian machine on the same network. What is the quickest/easiest way of doing so?
<SirKillalot> is there a program which can turn off my screen?
<Deramin> gnome-cups-add crashes every time I try to add a printer. anything I can do to fix it?
<doc|home> dooglus, thanks
<Zhadow> it says it is already ext3......i was playing with format in the disks menu before........nowe i just need to enable the drive
<DoTheRodeo_> any good games for linux?
<DoTheRodeo_> that's free
<elad_> Hi. I've just installed 5.10, and I'm having a couple of troubles. First, why is Firefox 1.0.7 the latest I have available? Second, how come "gcc" results in a "command not found"?
<weedar_> "freeciv" DoTheRodeo_ , if you like Civilization
<doc|home> dooglus, thanks, that's perfect
<Enthusiast78> DoTheRodeo_, sudo aptitude install xgalaga (best game in the world!!!!) :0)
<slabby> DoTheRodeo, Wolfenstein enemy territory
<DoTheRodeo_> lol
<DoTheRodeo_> any 1st person game?
<DoTheRodeo_> like doom or unreal tournament
<weedar_> guess what wolfenstein is DoTheRodeo_
<slabby> yes Wolf ET as above
<Enthusiast78> DoTheRodeo_, Doom, Quake, Quake II, Quake 3, you chose...
<rambo3> all your programs and kernel are precompiled so its not necessey to have gcc , you need to install it
<Zhadow> or mount it?
<elad_> ah, right, buildessentials. OK. What about Firefox though?
<DoTheRodeo_> ic
<DoTheRodeo_> are they free though?
<elad`> Hi. I've just installed 5.10. Why is Firefox 1.0.7 the latest I have available?
<rambo3> well i think its latest stable version , but it aint that hard installing 1.5
<Enthusiast78> DoTheRodeo_, www.linuxgames.com and www.idsoftware.com could be a good start point...
<slabby> My wireless devices work alright apart from on boot up it does not optain an IP address from my router. If I disable then re-enable the ath0 is makes no diff. To get the internet to work I have used Wifi-radar and it got an IP straight away. What is the problem here? How can I get WiFi to set itself up?
<elad`> 1.5 is the latest stable. How do I go about Synapticing it?
<LaserJock> DoTheRodeo_: I play America's Army quite a bit, it is free and runs natively on linux
<rambo3> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Zhadow> i tried to run diskmounter on hdb and it gave me this: Ignoring /dev/hdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<elad`> Thanks.
<Zhadow> does that mean i am using the wrong program?
<St_Iron> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Enthusiast78> Zhadow, that means hdb1 is already accessible. ;o)
<St_Iron> !bash_programming
<ubotu> St_Iron: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Deramin> gnome-cups-add crashes every time I try to add a new printer. what in the blazes is going on?
<Zhadow> but it isnt
<rambo3> i would edit /etc/fstab manualy , you get more controll that way
<Zhadow> when i try to go to it thru folders it tells me that it isnt mounted or it is the wrong file type
<Zhadow> k
<rambo3> and type sudo mount when finsihed
<Zhadow> haha permission denied
<sven_GP> hi there I tried to install Kubuntu , and all what I get is a debootstrap error  it can not write some data and exits with error code 1 , anyone any idea ?
<ubuntunoob> Hello, anyone know how to change my default media player from totem to VLC?
<Janno> Hi :P
<slabby> ubuntunoob, i believe you go System => Preferences => Preffered applications
<slabby> My wireless devices work alright apart from on boot up it does not optain an IP address from my router. If I disable then re-enable the ath0 is makes no diff. To get the internet to work I have used Wifi-radar and it got an IP straight away. What is the problem here? How can I get WiFi to set itself up?
<Zhadow> when i try to open the drive from >>computer i get: Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted
<ubuntunoob> thats only for browser, terminal, and mail client
<ruzgar> how can i restart my X without restaring my pc
<Janno> Help please :) I just copyed a perl scirpt into text editor. In what format i must save it and put it? Or i i can use perl scirpts
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<ruzgar> and then ?
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, and then your X session goes bye bye... ;o)
<ruzgar> then i give X command is that right?
<fbn> sa
<Janno> !perl
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Janno
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, Usually, X will just restart automatically right after that.
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<slabby> Anyone know about wireless cards?
<rambo3> startx if it doesnt
<_me_> is there a way to open a window onto a second monitor from a first monitor when using a dual head configuration?
<_me_> I swear I remember seeing a way to do that, but I can't find it now :S
<DSL__> exit
<DSL__> leave
<edan> how do i set cc environmant variable to the name of the compiler???
<Morrowyn> _m_  in X
<Enthusiast78> edan, export CC=gcc
<slabby> My wireless card works alright apart from on boot up it does not optain an IP address from my router. If I disable then re-enable the ath0 is makes no diff. To get the internet to work I have run Wifi-radar and it got an IP straight away. What is the problem here? How can I get WiFi to set itself up on boot?
<_me_> where in X?
<edan> Enthusiast78,  in terminal?
<Enthusiast78> edan, yes
<Janno> How i can use perl scripts? What format i must save my perl script and whats next i must too to use my script
<Enthusiast78> edan, it should be already set up for your default compiler... Do you have one installed?
<edan> Enthusiast78, i really dont know....
<Enthusiast78> edan, type 'gcc' in terminal and see what that tells you...
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<edan> Enthusiast78, no input files
<jerware> does any one know of any good general network administration books for file servers.  such as routine back ups and other such theory?
<DSL_> quit
<Zhadow> i tryed deleting the partition from hdb and creating a new one as ext 3 and ext2  but it keeps giving me errors......is there a website somewhere you can recomend where i can get more information?
<Enthusiast78> edan, looks like gcc is installed, then. are you trying to build anything from source?
<Morrowyn> jerware, ty searching on oreilly, maybe www.amanda.org
<jerware> ok
<edan> Enthusiast78, im trying to install nvidia drivers
<Enthusiast78> jerware, www.linux.org also has a large selection of useful info
<grayhane> tristanmike, success with the burner in place, although it no longer sees the other cdrom.
<Morrowyn> edan, there is a wiki on installing the nvidia drivers
<Enthusiast78> edan, nvidia support should be available 'out of the box' in ubuntu. do you need specific drivers?
<edan> Enthusiast78, and when i enter 2 installitin he tells me gcc are not the same version
<rambo3> 3d acceleration maby
<Morrowyn> out of the box uses the nv drivers, so no 3d accel there
<elad`> Shouldn't I uninstall 1.0.7 now?
<rambo3> no
<edan> Enthusiast78, i allready tryed a few manuals from ubuntu forums but non of them worked...
<edan> Enthusiast78, i dony know why
<Enthusiast78> edan, I really have no personal expertise with nvidia or 3D acceleration, sorry.
<rambo3> modprobe nvidia && lsmod -l| grep nvidia
<cjones_> i am new to all but would like to make a live cd with a few more programs installed can this be done?
<edan> Enthusiast78, hhh thats ok thnx enyway maybe u can give my a direction on what i shouled do next to set cc environment?
<Morrowyn> yeah, you need to do some weird stuff before installing the latest nvidia drivers
<Morrowyn> although i managed to get it working succesfully
<slabby> My wireless card works alright apart from on boot up it does not optain an IP address from my router. If I disable then re-enable the ath0 is makes no diff. To get the internet to work I have run Wifi-radar and it got an IP straight away. What is the problem here? How can I get WiFi to set itself up on boot?
<Enthusiast78> edan, I'd 'sudo aptitude install gcc make' just to make sure you have the 'basic kit'.
<gustaf__> I have proftpd installed and running, but I can't even do a "ftp localhost". What gives?
<edan> Enthusiast78, thnx ill try that
<rambo3> what is Wifi radar? you can change you startup scipt
<cjones_> i am new to all this but would like to make a live cd with a few more programs installed can this be done?
<slabby> rambo3, wifi radar is a wifi network manager (to select different networks) if I tell it to connect to my router it goes straight on but the linux wireless networking app doesnt seem to be able to connect me to my router
<rambo3> is it command line tool ? you can maby add it to startup , i know 0 about wifi .
<cjones_> i am new to all this but would like to make a live cd with a few more programs installed can this be done?
<Morrowyn> edan, you need 'build-essential' and 'kernel-headers-yourkernelversion'
<Morrowyn> then install the nvidia drivers and change   'nv'  to 'nvidia' in corg.conf
<slabby> rambo3, no it is GUI (although may have a command line not sure)  i dont know if it would work by adding to startup becuase I have to load the app then click connect
<d-phrag> DCC SEND "+ t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t + t
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.118.170.118]  by Ubugtu
* d-phrag was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<edan> Morrowyn, can u tell me what 2 do cous im a bit noob im only 5 days on linux...
<Snake__> Haha
<Snake__> what a retard
* Snake__ is glad hes on linksys. not netgear
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<s|k> er
<FlannelKing> Snake__: some linkssy ones are affected too.
<s|k> I just got dcc exploit sent to me
<slabby> edan, there should be a good wiki guide of there to tell you how to do it step by step
<Snake__> FlannelKing: ah really? well i just got dcced, and im fine
<Snake__> s|k: and he got banned ;)
<s|k> good
<edan> slabby, can u send me a limk please?
<FlannelKing> s|k: nog, he got kicked.  Yeah, Snake__ me too, Im surprised I didnt, since I have that packet inspection whatnot turned on
<s|k> what client is that an exploit for?
<rambo3> well if it does have non gui then it would work , anyway are you shoure your interfaces file is right ?
<s|k> I use irssi
<Snake__> s|k: all of them, it affects the routers
<edan> slabby, or tell me where it is
<FlannelKing> s|k: it's a router one
<s|k> oh
<s|k> didn't seem to do anything to me
<vicks> i have a wireless dongle with a rt2570 chipset. it's recognized by dapper, but when  i try to enable it, the system freezes. anyone have any input on this?
<s|k> (I hope)
<lowfi> hi everyone, i can't remember the password for my nick, is there a way to get it back
<Snake__> s|k: you owuld know by now (No more net)
<DoTheRodeo_> LaserJock, where can i get that?
<s|k> ah
<rambo3> scipt kiddy must be a whoppix user
<recon00> When I run netcat, the '-L' option isn't working. any help?
<Enthusiast78> Morrowyn, I've been looking for such package as 'build-essential' for quite a good while, thanks for the info!
<Morrowyn> edan ;  follow method 2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia+howto
<slabby> rambo3, no, i think it is right but im still new to all this
<Morrowyn> welcome Enthusiast78
<edan> Morrowyn, thnx man but i allready tryed this method and it didnt worked 4 me
<LaserJock> DoTheRodeo_: www.americasarmy.com, I think Enemy Territory also is free and runs natively on linux, although I haven't played it myslef
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<recon00> Has anybody been having any problems with netcat?
<slabby> LaserJock, DoTheRodeo, enemy territory is good I play it alot :)
<DoTheRodeo_> what's the system requirements?
<slabby> DoTheRodeo_, not much :)
<slabby> DoTheRodeo_, and is made for linux so quite east to install
<DoTheRodeo_> im talkin bout americas army
<LaserJock> DoTheRodeo_: what do you have?
<slabby> DoTheRodeo_, oh dont know about that I dont like it
<ScreaminIke> oh. is there a way to run America's Army in ubuntu?
<ScreaminIke> that'd be bangin
<Janno>   while ($line = <SOCK>;) { --- its perl script line but whats wrong with it
<LaserJock> ScreaminIke: yeah
<rambo3> ==
<ScreaminIke> ooh!
<ScreaminIke> :)
<slabby> My wireless card works alright apart from on boot up it does not optain an IP address from my router. If I disable then re-enable the ath0 is makes no diff. To get the internet to work I have run Wifi-radar and it got an IP straight away. What is the problem here? How can I get WiFi to set itself up on boot?
<Morrowyn> dunno perl syntaxis, but can you do an assignment in your condition?
<u|qos> hey guys ... i am trying to change some keys on my keyboard with xmodmap ... want to move the signs [,]  to g,h but of course only if i am pressing ALT. Can somebody help me?
<rambo3> but i dont know perl while ( X == and not X= is c way
<Morrowyn> maybe ($line == <sock>){}
<DoTheRodeo_> LaserJock, what's the system requirements for that americas army thing
<Morrowyn> should be on their webby
<Janno> Morrowyn: syntax error at perl.pl line 97, near "){"
<LaserJock> ScreaminIke and DoTheRodeo_ : I can't find linux downloads at the americasarmy.com site right now (probably because they usually put out the Windows version first)
<rambo3> just look it up on thair page , you ll have to download it from there anyway
<Janno> ok ok
<slabby> rambo3: I have found a guide that says " I would suggest that you call wifi-radar -d once at boot time" how would i run that command?
<LaserJock> DoTheRodeo_: what do you have and I'll try to tell you if it is enough ;-)
<Morrowyn> :) maybe its "<SOCK>"
<Morrowyn> like a string
<trappist> Janno: lose the semicolon
<mivecz> hi
<DoTheRodeo_> (  ) [ : Celeron (Coppermine : 797.664 MHz Cache: 128 KB ]  | : 92/158M [|||||||||||]  ( 58.2% ) | [ : ST380013A : 149G  4G  ( 2.7% ) ]  | : 78
<mivecz> what program i must use to  watc a  dvd
<_me_> ok, I figured out how to open a window onto a second monitor from a first one
<rambo3> ! auto start
<ubotu> rambo3: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DoTheRodeo_> sorry for that
<recon00> !netcat
<_me_> thanks for pointing my in the right direction morrowyn
<ubotu> recon00: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<recon00> Does anybody use netcat in here, because one of the options in it aren't working.
<LadyNikon> i hope d-phrag got klined
<rambo3> !startup
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<rambo3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingProgramToSessionStartup?highlight=%28startup%29
<slabby> thanks will read
<slabby> rambo3, will that run before the login screen? i need the WiFi set up before login for my VNC to work
<mivecz> what program i must use to  watc a  dvd?
<u|qos> is here somebody familiar with xmodmap?
<rambo3> no its session startup  so only when you log in
<sven___> does ubuntu just steal packages from debian, so i shouldn't report bugs to ubuntu's launchpad bug system, and rather use bugs.debian.org? (it's the flowscan package)
<LaserJock> DoTheRodeo_: I don't know, that seems a bit low. http://www.americasarmy.com/support/faq_linux.php?p=3&t=4 has the official requirements but they seem a bit low to me. depends on you graphics card
<slabby> rambo3, is there another way for before the session start?
<engla> sven___: you got it right, free software is about stealing
<LaserJock> sven___: well, I don't know that "steal" is the right world, if you are running Ubuntu then launchpad is a fine place to file bugs
<rambo3> there should be way , but i dont know . maby adding som scipt to /etc/init.d/
<DoTheRodeo_> i got a 64mb graphic card
<mivecz> anyone  who can  help me
<rambo3> there must be people here who know it better
<sven___> LaserJock: allright. i was just a bit puzzled that there were no bugs registered for flowscan at the launchpad.
<sven___> i'll give it a shot
<slabby> Does anyone know how I get a command to run before the login screen? (before session starts)
<sven___> slabby: put a script in /etc/init.d/ and link to it through /etc/rc2.d/S99scriptname
<LaserJock> DoTheRodeo_: might be kind marginal then but you could give it a shot. I had to turn settings down to have it work well on my AMD 1800+ with 512 MB of RAM
<slabby> sven___, sorry im still quite new and dont understand how to do that? I need it to run the following command "wifi-radar -d"
<Enthusiast78> LaserJock, DoTheRodeo_ , Remember that you can always happily play good ol' software-rendered Quake I in full glory at 1024x786! :oD
<rambo3> sudo echo "wifi-radar -d" >> /etc/init.d/radar && ln -s something something
<rambo3> one > there
<rambo3> its hould look something like that
<vicks> i have a wireless dongle with a rt2570 chipset. it's recognized by dapper, but when  i try to enable it, the system freezes. anyone have any input on this?
<newbuntie> is there a way to change the password of the main (with admin rights) account from the gui?
<jerware> is LDAP a file server protocol ?
<Enthusiast78> newbuntie, Does System, Administration, Users and Groups do the trick for you?
<phoenixp3k> Hi! I've mounted a server access on my desktop, how do I rename it? (ultimate newbie question)
<Enthusiast78> jerryv, LDAP is more like a user directory protocol.
<jerware> what is an example of a fileserver protocol ?
<Enthusiast78> jerware, LDAP is more like a user directory protocol. (sorry jerryv)
<jerware> is there such a thing?
<newbuntie> Enthusiast: when I click on properties it gives the option to change it, but then after clicking ok the password doesn't actually change, still have to use the old one to log in
<jerware> yea i gotcha
<Enthusiast78> jerware, FTP, NFS, SMB, etc...
<jerware> ahh ok
<jerware> well for a centralized server for easy backup,  would smb be most appropriate? (for winndows clients of course)
<phoenixp3k> I'm using Gnome, how do I rename a mounted internet folder ??
<Enthusiast78> newbuntie, pretty strange, I think I can't help you on that one... You can always change your password with 'passwd' in the terminal, if you need.
<srand> where can I go to find answers about how to speed up ubuntu boot ?
<phoenixp3k> srand, I saw something like that in ubuntuforums.org
<Enthusiast78> phoenixp3k, Try the Places, Network Servers window.
<tonyyarusso> vicks: You should ask in #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions.
<[Spooky] > anyone that play Counter Strike Source on Ubuntu ?
<srand> phoenixp3k, thanks I'll check it
<rambo3> try searching for recompile minimal kernel ubuntu
<phoenixp3k> Enthusiast78, I can't select the rename option
<phoenixp3k> Enthusiast78, it's in greu
<phoenixp3k> *grey
<newbuntie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/pl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory) << what could cause that?
<newbuntie> That was a message from synaptic
<xst> I consider installing ubuntu-breezy now, but I am also aware that a newer version, Dapper, will be released in april. If I install breezy now, will I then be able to easily upgrade into Dapper in april? -And will I hereby get EXACTLY an installation as in Dapper or will I miss someting?
<Enthusiast78> phoenixp3k, If you try the left pane, yes. But what if you right click the icon in the right pane?
<ruzgar> i have installed apache mysql and php4 but when a person try to enter my site(my ip adress) that says timeout error ?
<slabby> newbuntie, try opening a terminal, then type --     sudo apt-get update
<ruzgar> can anybody help me?
<ruzgar> i can enter my site with localhost
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, Can you connect your own server from your own browser?
<ruzgar> yes but not with ip adress
<xst> ruzgar: Can you access your site by entering the IP-address only?
<ruzgar> http://localhost/ with that
<phoenixp3k> Enthusiast78, none of the two are working. I've been trying to sudo nautilus and try to reach the same point to have renaming privileges
<ruzgar> no one can enter my site
<Enthusiast78> phoenixp3k, Guess what... I also can't rename my network folders... LOL! :D
<ruzgar> that is my ip you can try 80.145.89.41
<Kube2> Does anyone know a program for windows other than partition magic? So I could format a drive from NTFS to ext3 ?
<HymnToLife> Kube2> a live CD :)
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, What kind of Internet connection do you have?
<ruzgar> adsl
<Kube2> HymnToLife my drives are NTFS, all of them
<ruzgar>  2 mbit
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, Do you know if it's a router or bridge modem?
<ruzgar> and i have only a "hello" script
<phoenixp3k> Enthusiast78, lol thing is the server address is king of long and is messing up my desktop design + the server address in not descriptive of where it goes... bummer
<HymnToLife> Kube2> and you want to install Ubuntu ?
<ruzgar> it is a router
<Kube2> yes but all my drives are NTFS HymnToLife..
<AtaTurk> you cant install ubuntu into an ntfs system
<ruzgar> two computers connect
<HymnToLife> you an format them into whatever filesystem you want during Ubuntu installation
<newbuntie> does anyone know the answer to xst's question above?
<AtaTurk> you will have to format one of them and do ubuntu installation
<Macfiron> Hi
<Enthusiast78> phoenixp3k, I get your point... :o/
<Kube2> HymnToLife can I see my NTFS drives when I use the install cd?
<_me_> whats the linux equivalent to the "start" command in ms-dos?
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, Then you probably need port forwarding from your ADSL modem/router to your computer's local IP address.
<HymnToLife> yes
<phoenixp3k> xst, newbuntie, I've been asking myself the same question
<Kube2> i don't want to format the whole drive HymnToLife ...
<ruzgar> i forward my apaches port is that right?
<HymnToLife> do you have some valuable data on it ?
<newbuntie> dapper comes out in April? I thought it was March.
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, Try www.portforward.com -> excellent port forwarding support.
<Kube2> yes..
<Kube2> a lot.. HymnToLife
<phoenixp3k> xst, newbuntie, but I think there is a way. In fact all you have to do is replace all the packages with the new ones
<Macfiron> are there any issues related to the rootkit RST.b with breezybadger known
<HymnToLife> then resize the NTFS partition using a live CD
<Macfiron> ?
<ruzgar> yes i know this site thanks a lot i'll try
<dooglus> newbuntie: ubuntu always comes out in months 4 and 10
<slabby> Is it going to be easy to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<HymnToLife> and install Ubuntu on the free space created
<Enthusiast78> ruzgar, You'll have to enter your modem's administration interface and create a few rules, that's all.
<jean> hi are restricted legacy modules for a gforce2mx?
<phoenixp3k> xst, newbuntie, when dapper arrives you go in Synaptic and change the Ubuntu CD 5.10 library for 6.04
<HymnToLife> jean> yes
<Kube2> HymnToLife how can I do that while the partition I need to install ubuntu on is NTFS
<jean> thanks
<HymnToLife> !tell jean about nvidia
<qpalzm> i have a problem with streaming totem-xine in firefox, it will play the first 2 seconds or so then it stops
<phoenixp3k> xst, newbuntie, all this is theorical and I've never tryed it. But this is my guess
<ruzgar> Enthusiast78 yes yes i know thanks
<HymnToLife> Kube2> you will not install Ubuntu on ntfs
<rysiek|pl> hi guys, any ideas on how to change a console font? (the one my system uses at the moment does not have Polish diacritics :/ )
<HymnToLife> you will resize your existing NTFS, thus it will create some free space
<phoenixp3k> Anyone here supports my Dapper update theory ?
<Kube2> HymnToLife how can I do that?
<HymnToLife> and inthat free space you will create new ext3 partitions for Ubuntu
<jacek> siema all
<HymnToLife> Kube2> the Ubuntu live CD works great for this
<ruzgar> whant is the default port of apache
<jacek> hello all
<tonyyarusso> phoenixp3k: It will work the same way as Hoary to Breezy, see !upgrade
<ruzgar> it is 80 in windows
<Kube2> HymnToLife but i can't see any of the drives with fdisk..
<ruzgar> but in linux?
<rysiek|pl> siema jacek. szprechaj po angielskiemu na tym kanale :)
<phoenixp3k> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<rambo3> what theory ?
<dooglus> Macfiron: RST.b is a Linux virus, not a rootkit.  It works fine on ubuntu.
<jacek> wszyscy tu anglicy?
<phoenixp3k> xst, newbuntie, there you go guys you have your answer...
<HymnToLife> Kube2> you won't use fdisk, you will use GParted
<xst> phoenixp3k, newbuntie, ok thanks. But just upgrading each installed package won't install new subsystems if such are added to dapper. Especially I would like to get the new and faster bootup which, as far as I know
<xst> oh
<xst> ok
<phoenixp3k> tonyyarusso, thanks for the backup :p
<HymnToLife> though you can see them with fdisk if you type the right command ;)
<Kube2> HymnToLife can you guide me through it a bit ?
<Kube2> "GParted"
<HymnToLife> no problem
<HymnToLife> wait, I have a tutorial on it
<balayhashi> hi! I got a broken package (gstreamer0.8-jack) and  i can't remove it ....
<Kube2> okay thankw
<slabby> HymnToLife, can you give me a hand with some startup script
<Kube2> *thanks
<phoenixp3k> xst, well If I'm not mistaking the subsystems are packages as well. So is the booter... no?
<rysiek|pl> jacek: ch... knows ;)
<jean> did gf2 just recently get moved to legacy?
<rysiek|pl> jacek: but the channel is english - if you want to talk in Polish, go to #jacek-rysiek
<dabear> is there something I can configure to make my laptop battery last longer?
<jean> because ive been just using nvidia glx
<slacker> join #kubuntu
<tiredbones> When I run "apt-get upgrade" I'm getting this error - Segmentation faultsts... 58%. I tried a couple of times, the only thing that changes is the percentage. Any ideas?
<slacker> quit
<slabby> HymnToLife, can you give me a hand with some startup script
<jean> tiredbones: what are you running
<xst> phoenixp3k, I meant that upgrading existing packages will not add *new* packages, so if a new subsystem is added to dapper, no older-versioned packages will then exist for this subsystem in breezy, and therefore, upgrading breezy packages to dapper packages will not add the new subsystem. But I guess the link from before solves this. Thanks!
<redguy> tiredbones: seems like you might have a hardware problem. try to choose memtest in grub when booting and leave the box running it for several hours
<Frosty> Can you take a boot CD out when you've booted from it ...?
<Frosty> you're booting from it *
<slabby> Can anyone give me a hand with making a startup process in breezy please?
<tiredbones> redguy, I ran memtest for several hours and had no reported problems.
<qpalzm> i have a problem with streaming totem-xine in firefox, it will play the first 2 seconds or so then it stops
<jean> redguy: segfault is a hardware prob? what does memtest do?
<Genfoo> hey, how can I pretend that a package is installed?
<Macfiron> dooglus: I doesn't work very well. Causes seg faults on the infected files. Thats why we discoverd it on the fresh installed box in the first place.
<tiredbones> jean, what are you refering to?
<Genfoo> I want to fake a xmms installation
<HymnToLife> Genfoo> install it
<Genfoo> no
<jean> tiredbones: what cpu distro?
<qpalzm> anyone??
<phoenixp3k> xst, all good then. The info will help me as well when Dapper comes out
<tiredbones> jean, I'm running Breezy
<Macfiron> dooglus: perhaps it came with lupper-worm, we are investigating. Nothing serious though
<Genfoo> I compiled xmms from source but I need to install the plugins
<tiredbones> jean, I'm running Breezy i386
<qpalzm> dies anyone know where i can find out?
<slabby> Can anyone give me a hand with making a startup process in breezy please?
<DJ_t> how do i find out exactly what kind of memory i have?
<jean> tiredbones: and you know what  cpu you have?
<redguy> jean: segfault usually means a software problem, but it is very unlikely that a well-tested program like apt-get has bugs in it. That's why i suspect a hardware problem
<HymnToLife> Genfoo> looks like you'll have to compile the plugins too
<erik__> hi, what is the apt source for kubuntu please?
<tiredbones> jean, athlon cpy
<Genfoo> they won't compile >_>
<Genfoo> that's the problem :'(
<Genfoo> so just tell me how to fake a package installation please
<tonyyarusso> I turned some stuff off with bum, and the next reboot Grub to GDM was 35 seconds, but now it's back up to a minute and I don't know why.  (Still not bad at all, but I'm curious.)
<HymnToLife> erik__> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<jean> redguy: im suspecting he could try installing a more compatible kernel
<idefix> so whenever you install software you should log in as a non root account?
<rambo3> salby try : sudo echo "wifi-radar -d" > /etc/init.d/wifi-radar && sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/wifi-radar  /etc/rc6.d/S20_wifi_radar  && reboot
<tiredbones> jean, the cpu is about 3 years old.
<slabby> rambo3, just type all that into console?
<HymnToLife> idefix> you shoud _always_ login as a non root account
<jean> tiredbones: did you update your kernel to a specific card?
<jean> i mean cpu
<rambo3> yeah should be sudo reboot but you can skip that last
<PhoenixP3K> !upgrade
<idefix> what do you do then logged in as root account?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<selinium> ubotu tell Genfoo about compile
<jean> tiredbones: athlonxp?
<Ekumba> what is the best music player for ubuntu?what do u think?
<slabby> rambo3, when do the new lines start? or is it all 1 line?
<idefix> but the account I use now... isn't it non root? I cannot exectute root commands (without sudo that is...)
<jean> tiredbones: or just athlon?
<pinpoint> anyone know whether ubuntu breezy supports dell 1300Wlan cards(builtin)
<tiredbones> jean,  not since I had this cpu, which is about 3 years old.
<Genfoo> I will not compile the plugins BECAUSE THEY WILL NOT COMPILE
* pinpoint doesnt want to mess with ndiswrapper
<selinium> Ekumba, xmms or beep media player
<Genfoo> I have a 64bit system and they are written for 32 BIT POINTERS
<tiredbones> jean,  just athlon
<idefix> where can I see the permissions of the accounts?
<Genfoo> they will *not* work without significant rewrite
<tonyyarusso> Ekumba: I personally use Rhythmbox, but a lot of people like amaroK.
<Tom_Kidd> amaroK ftw
<redguy> mpd
<HymnToLife> amarok kicks ass
<Genfoo> Ekumba, try out xmms
<StarQuake> me like amaroK too
<Genfoo> amarok is big, fat, and slow
<selinium> Genfoo, I have only just 'joined' this channel, try not to shout.
<Genfoo> but nice
<eth0> hi, i have a hard drive with max space of 50 gigs, when i do 'df' it appears to be almost full, yet when i select all the folders in the '/' directory and hit properties, it all just totals to like 30 gig usage
<eth0> anyone know why?
<Ekumba> xmms...hmm.ok.i don't like amaroK
<HymnToLife> Genfoo> buy yourself a computer man :)
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, what do you mean
<selinium> Ekumba, I use xmms
<Genfoo> I have an Athlon 64
<HymnToLife> I mean that amarok runs perfectly on mine
<mike1> Lo all
<Genfoo> xmms is fast and sleek
<slabby> rambo3, when do the new lines start? or is it all 1 line?
<mike1> anyone use Skype?
<selinium> Genfoo, ok and you are trying to compile what?
<selinium> mike1 I do
<Genfoo> xmms-mp4
<Genfoo> oh wait
<tiredbones> jean, any ideas?
<Genfoo> :D
* Genfoo has an idea
<Ekumba> ok,thanks
<tonyyarusso> Ekumba: As you can see it's yet another of those things that boils down to personal preference.
<mike1> selinium can you skype me?
<Ekumba> i try xmmms
<mike1> wanna try it out
<Genfoo> how can I build the xmms-mp4 source package?
<tonyyarusso> mike1: I just installed it yesterday.
<rambo3> its all one line
<selinium> Genfoo, Have you got the 64bit repos?
<Genfoo> umm
<mike1> skype me at mjgreenwood
<Genfoo> :/
<Genfoo> I have the default repos with the 64-bit install
<Genfoo> :S
<bionique> hello
<selinium> mike1. I dont have my headset with me. call echo123 to auto test skype
<slabby> rambo3, i get an error "dave@ubuntu:~$ sudo echo "wifi-radar -d" > /etc/init.d/wifi-radar && sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/wifi-radar /etc/rc6.d/S20_wifi_radar
<slabby> bash: /etc/init.d/wifi-radar: Permission denied
<slabby> "
<bionique> i need some help with apt-get
<Genfoo> bionique, so do i
<bionique> where does apt-get install packages by default?
<selinium> mike1 I can message you, but I am sure that isn't what you want!
<jean> tiredbones: whats uname -a say?
<selinium> :)
<bionique> to which directory?
<Genfoo> bionique, can you be more vague?
<HymnToLife> lmao
<Genfoo> bionique, binary files in /usr/bin
<HymnToLife> Genfoo> to a lot of places
<Genfoo> libraries in /usr/lib
<bionique> i have installed an irc bot
<bionique> eggdrop
<qpalzm> i have a problem with streaming totem-xine in firefox, it will play the first 2 seconds or so then it stops
<rambo3> sbin
<showme> !postfix
<HymnToLife> in th doc of every package you can see a list of files it installs
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, showme
<showme> !<postfix>
<ubotu> showme: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bionique> and the conf needs a path
<tiredbones> jean,  2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Feb 13 12:13:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<selinium> qpalzm, use mplayer  and mozilla-mplayer
<rambo3> sim link, then efit it manualy slabby
<qpalzm> selinium, ok ill try that thank you :D
<slabby> rambo3, what do you mean?
<weedar_> how do I kill a tty? :)
<rambo3> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/wifi-radar
<slabby> rambo3, what is sim link? and fit what manually?
<Genfoo> uh - oh
<jean> people he says he is an ordinairey athlon and it says i686 at the end.
<selinium> qpalzm, you will need to remove your totem plugins for firefox. I will find out where they are one mo...
* Genfoo just downloaded a source package somewhere >_>
<Genfoo> oh here we go :D
<slabby> rambo3, what do i put in there?
<mike1> selinium --- thanks
<rambo3> is it empty ?
<redguy> jean: that is not good, athlon is k7
<jean> tiredbones: isnt athlonxp a 686?
<selinium> mike1 did it work for you?
<redguy> jean: no
<Genfoo> hey guys where do I install the binaries for Linux? :P :P :P
<qpalzm> selinium, i cant install mplayer, it says that i dont have the repositories enabled, even though ive enable all of them
<maruchan> i'm tyring to hel my friend to install ubuntu, on to his laptop which is a toshiba satalite
<slabby> rambo3, no what do i need to do with the file i opened with gedit?
<Genfoo> /nick Athlon64 ;-)
<maruchan> he syas it turns black after you press enter, and goes iinto the install shell
<tiredbones> jean,  is could be, I'm not sure. lets assume that it is. I think your right.
<selinium> qpalzm, type in a term    apt-cahce search mplayer    and locate the right one for you..
<selinium> qpalzm, apt-cache search mplayer   sorry
<Genfoo> wow
<jean> tiredbones: sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7
<Genfoo> ubuntu hates me
<Genfoo> really does
<StarQuake> maruchan, isn't that supposed to be
* Genfoo is furious at his own inability to compile goddamn xmms plugins
<Seveas> Genfoo, calm down 
<Genfoo> I suck at this
<maruchan> i was looking on the forums someone had the same problem, he said he put special parameters to getit to install
<jean> tiredbones: but if you cant get it with apt you could download it sepereate and use dpkg for a try
<selinium> Hi Seveas :)
<Seveas> Genfoo, find pacakged ones then
<maruchan> i guess it had to do with the lcd screen
<Genfoo> Seveas, the ubuntu xmms binary is super buggy
<maruchan> bit i dont know what paramters are needed to run
<Seveas> Genfoo, then use beep
<Genfoo> so I compiled it from source
<slabby> rambo3, no what do i need to do with the file i opened with gedit?
<Genfoo> and I love it :D
<Genfoo> BUT
<tiredbones> jean, the output from running sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7 -- Segmentation faultsts... 21%
<Genfoo> none of the plugins compile
<Genfoo> for my "new" xmms
<CyberAngel> hi all
<Genfoo> which is annoying me
<StarQuake> when will be nvidia 8187 be available in a .deb package?
<slabby> rambo3, i have done gedit on the /etc/init.d file what do i need to do with it?
<rambo3> well whats in the file ? is it #!/bin/bash if it is then wifi-radar starts from start you just have to , real is playing with no goalkeeper
<Seveas> Genfoo, compile errors  pastebin
<CyberAngel> i have very strange problem with my webcam
<qpalzm> selinium, none of this is working
<Genfoo> Seveas, I have no time for that
<coyctecm> I am just thinking upgrading to dapper
<Genfoo> I have an idea thogh
<CyberAngel> can anyone help me ?
<Genfoo> I'll just install xmms*
<Seveas> !tell CyberAngel about anyone
<Genfoo> then overwrite the default xmms install
<Printer> Hello all.
<selinium> qpalzm, what chip do you have? Athlon or Intel?
<Genfoo> which is a REALLY nasty hack but it should work
<qpalzm> selinium, Intel
<fek> hi
* Genfoo never thought he'd talk to his Printer
<Genfoo> :o
<fek> does anybody has got the same behavoiur, that kopete will crash after startup and i message is send to a icq-buddie?
<CyberAngel> OK then :)
<Genfoo> :-P
<NsOmNiAc> anyone show me to a faq on wireless internal nics ?
<slabby> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<tiredbones> jean,  I'm starting to think that I have a mem problem, but test said other-wise.
<jean> tiredbones: try getting it with ftp somewhere and dpkg it
<Printer> Is there a way to change the icon size off the 'Applications' menu bar?  How about changing the icon itself?
<Genfoo> NsOmNiAc, what do u mean
<NsOmNiAc> trying to setup my inernal wireless nic to grab an ip
<tiredbones> jean, What package is that?
<Genfoo> NsOmNiAc, do you have a chip without linux drivers but with windows drivers available
<PhoenixP3K> Genfoo, talking about XMMS do you know of a notification plug-in /toasts ?
<Zhadow> hey guys...i think i figured out my hd problem...i think i need to get the windows boot out of GRUB because it points to my empty hdb (slave) which i want to format to ext3 and mount
<DeluxXx_> anyone using xdcc-fetcher ?
<Genfoo> PhoenixP3K, no
<selinium> qpalzm, sudo apt-get install mplayer-686
<NsOmNiAc> yeahhh and that would use the ndiswrapper right ?
<maruchan> id ont know if anyone uses gdesklets, but i cant get wheater+ desklet to work
<Zhadow> can someone tell me how to take the entry out of GRUB
<Genfoo> NsOmNiAc, RTF UM
<CyberAngel> I have plugged in my Creative Webcam Vista on a USB port... Ubuntu recognise it instantly and it loads the module spca5xx
<PhoenixP3K> Genfoo, ok thanks anyway... do you know anyother player that does ?
<Genfoo> I have no idea what you are talking about PhoenixP3K sorry
<Seveas> Genfoo, RTFM is considered bad language here...
<qpalzm> Package mplayer-686 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<qpalzm> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<qpalzm> is only available from another source
<qpalzm> E: Package mplayer-686 has no installation candidate
<tiredbones> jean, Is that package for the athlonxp?
<CyberAngel> The it creates a device on /dev/video0 or /dev/video1 (Because I have a TV Tunner too)
<Seveas> qpalzm, don't paste...
<coyctecm> anybody knows why my mouse sidebuttons don't work with sawfish, but with metacity they worked. With imwheel
<Genfoo> qpalzm, compile mplayer from source
<Genfoo> qpalzm, you won't be sorry you did
<Genfoo> I promise
<gustel> hi, when I try to login it tells me that my last session lasted less then 10 seconds and reboots the x server. But as root from a rescue boot everything runs fine. What can I do?
<eletido> Genfoo, how do you compile from source?
<CyberAngel> but no program can see the WebCam.....
<Genfoo> qpalzm, http://mplayerhq.hu
<Seveas> qpalzm, the correct package is mplayer-586 (breezy) or mplayer (dapper)
<luisito> hello
<Genfoo> !tell eletido about compile
<PhoenixP3K> Genfoo, you know Gaim? it has Guitifications, Gmail notify has it too... :(
<qpalzm> Genfoo, thanks ill try that (sorry for pasting eveyone)
<tiredbones> jean, Is that package for the athlonxp? If so, I've been using this cpu for the last 3 years. First with Hoary.
<selinium> ubotu tell qpalzm about repos
<redguy> can anyone help tiredbones with his apt-get segfaulting?
<jean> tiredbones: yes not sure then sorry
<selinium> qpalzm, sort out your repos first. then try again
<Genfoo> !tell qpalzm about compile
<Genfoo> !tell qpalzm about repos
<qpalzm> selinium, what do you mean sort out my repo's?
<Genfoo> !tell Genfoo  about repos
* Genfoo needs to learn himself ;-)
<CyberAngel> here is my dmesg too... "http://pastebin.com/591527"
<Genfoo> oh :P I enabled universe and multi
<tiredbones> I also should say that I get sef faults periodically.
<Genfoo> a *long* time ago ;)
<selinium> qpalzm, your repositories are a bit borked. if you want patsbin them and I will take a look for you.
<Kr4t05> Is there voice-recognition support in here?
<Kr4t05> Breezy, that is.
<Ophiocus> who could tell me how to increase the ammount of the buffer held in stream players?
<gustel> is there some kind of "reset" for gnome?
<Ophiocus> ergo xmms
<Genfoo> no but try "festival" for voice-synthesis :P
<NsOmNiAc> found this on wiFi http://www.vollink.com/gary/deb_wifi.html
<NsOmNiAc> hopefully this will work
<Kr4t05> gustel: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<qpalzm> selinium, ok, how do i do that?
<selinium> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<selinium> qpalzm, ^^^^^
<redguy> tiredbones: 586 is for plain pentium, pentium mmx and k-5, 686 is for pentium pro and up, k6 is for k6, k6-2 and k6-3, k7 is for athlon, duron, athlon xp
<qpalzm> selinium, how do i patsbin?
<luisito> I have tried to use the 70Hz refresh rate for my monitor adding 70 to the xorg.conf in the resolution (1280x960@70) but it didn't worl at all. What should I do to make this work at 1280x960? My card supports it and the monitor too, I have it in my Windows hardrive.
<Kr4t05> !tell qpalzm about paste
<tiredbones> redguy, noe that I think about it, I do beleave I have the k7.
<selinium> qpalzm, sorry pastebin. do a    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     copy and paste it into     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<selinium> qpalzm, then let me know when you have doen that
<redguy> tiredbones: there's a quick way to find out: uname -r
<selinium> s/doen/done
<Spitty> I have a question about reporting a bug in dapper.  My specific bug has been reported before, and was marked as fixed, but I'm encountering it.  What's the proper method of reporting this- marking the bug as open again?
<Nitro88> hi all
<Nitro88> i've got a problem
<xkahve> !wine
<Nitro88> i installed a game
<Nitro88> it work on fullscreen
<luisito> anybody help?
<Nitro88> but is fps is near 3...
<selinium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<selinium> Nitro88, ^^^^
<Nitro88> how to get more fps?
<tiredbones> redguy, uname -r -> 2.6.12-10-386. This implies that I have been running with the wrong kernel??
<Kr4t05> Nitro88: Are you using wine and/or Cedega?
<selinium> Nitro what graphics card do you have?
<Nitro88> Kr4t05
<Nitro88> it's gl117 a linux based game
<xkahve> Nitro88: you need to use the 3d graphics accelerators, if one exists
<Nitro88> selinium i've got a geforce 5200fx
<Kr4t05> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<selinium> Nitro88 Have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Nitro88> how to do it?
<Nitro88> the nvidia-glx?
<redguy> tiredbones: no, this means, that you could have been running the -k7 kernel. -386 is compatible with your athlon.
<selinium> Kr4t05, you got there befoe me! :)
<_JuDgEn_> !wine
<Kr4t05> selinium: ;p
<Nitro88> or the nvidia driver who are downloadable from the nvidia web site?
<xkahve> Nitro88: read the nvidia howto
<CyberAngel> !creative
<ubotu> CyberAngel: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kr4t05> Nitro88: The best supported drivers that I know of are in the repos.
<Kr4t05> Nitro88: Unless you want to install the ones from nVidia.
<selinium> qpalzm, how are you getting on?
<qpalzm> selinium, ok its posted
<Em`Zee> Could anyone help me recompile the tulip net module on a machine with only a Breezy installation CD and no internet connection?
<Nitro88> reboot
<xkahve> !vpn
<ubotu> xkahve: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<qpalzm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9872
* Thug-N-Me c y`all 
<xkahve> that's bad
<tiredbones> redguy, I'm going off-line for a bit. My system needs a cleaning amd I'm going to pull the mem stick out.
<Gotti> hullo
<Seveas> Langly, poke
<luisito> Seveas: hello man!
<luisito> Seveas: I have a little problem. I want to use the 70Hz refresh rate for 1280x960, but I don't have that option.
<Seveas> luisito, ask someone else, I'm not really here..
* Em`Zee sighs
<luisito> Seveas: ok man, thanks
* Em`Zee stabs this machine in the face
<jrGotti> well, yeah...
<luisito> anyone can help me?
<qpalzm> selinium, can you find it?
<Em`Zee> Anyone know if the kernel sources are on the Ubuntu breezy install CD?
<ruzgar> i have installed doom3 demo
<selinium> qpalzm, not at the moment....
<ruzgar> but i cant run it it says cannot load opengl
<redguy> Em`Zee: most surely not
<Em`Zee> redguy; D'oh.
<Nitro88> ok
<ruzgar> is that mean my ati cards opengl support doesnt installed
<Nitro88> the fps went weel
* Em`Zee needs to find the sources so he can recompile the tulip driver. Fscking Microsoft and their drivers
<qpalzm> selinium, would you like me to send you the link again?
<selinium> nope, i am looking :)
<Nitro88> now i've got another problem
<DJ_tobias> im sure somebody knows how to find out what kind of memory i have?
<Nitro88> on fullscreen game the sound don't go..
<jrGotti> are you sure? open a terminal and type "uname -r" copy and paste what that outputs into a synaptic search box...it should result in kernel sources for your architecture...
<larsise> suggestions to tools to edit sounds with? like soundforge, nero wave editor etc?
<redguy> DJ_tobias: open your box and see for yourself?
<Nitro88> Why the sound don't work on games?
<selinium> qpalzm, when you enabled the repos did you run a    sudo apt-get update   ?
<DJ_tobias> redguy, theres no way to check via X/console?
<Em`Zee> jrGotti; Don't forget, I have no net
<Em`Zee> I'm using just the CD here
<jrGotti> Ah, that changes things...
<jrGotti> lol
<Em`Zee> exactly
<Em`Zee> doing it with net is no problem at all
<Em`Zee> and d'oh at the Ubuntu web repository
<Em`Zee> which doesn't have DEB files
<Em`Zee> only tgz.
<Em`Zee> =/
<jrGotti> sorry bro the only way i can think of is to run over to kernel.org on this computer, download it and burn it to disk, and install it over there...
<selinium> ubotu tell Em`Zee about enter
<redguy> DJ_tobias: none that I know of. You might want to look inside /proc, maybe there's some info on it
<selinium> Em`Zee, stop it with the enter key!
<La_PaRCa> Hey kids. What would you recommend as a good python IDE?
<Em`Zee> jrGotti; Yeah, I've got a thumb drive that I'm gonna give a shot.
<_thumper_> Does anyone know how to map AltGr on a UK keyboard to the left Alt?
<_thumper_> La_PaRCa, emacs or SPE
<selinium> La_PaRCa, idle
<redguy> La_PaRCa: emacs
<jrGotti> that'll work...kernel source isnt that large...
<DJ_tobias> redguy, ok thanks
<selinium> redguy, Thats not an IDE....
<La_PaRCa> Ok, I am glad I didnt see any gedit fans there
<jrGotti> ::cough:: gedit
<jrGotti> :P
* Em`Zee holds up a pennant that says "gedit"
<redguy> selinium: emacs is not an IDE?
<jrGotti> kate is nice...
<La_PaRCa> well, I would use vi, but I want something with perhaps autocomplete and good for managing a mid sized project
<Em`Zee> Zend =P
<redguy> selinium: which features of an ide does it lack?
<jrGotti> yeah...im a vim kinda guy :w :q
<_thumper_> La_PaRCa, definately emacs then :)
<La_PaRCa> isnt zend for php?
<Em`Zee> Oh, right. Damnit ><
<La_PaRCa> I wanted to go with PyEclipse but the thing is heavy
<selinium> redguy, what it is an intefrated development environment?
<qpalzm> selinium, yes i did
<_thumper_> keymaps anyone?
<selinium> qpalzm, just now?
<redguy> selinium: I asked you a question first :-)
<qpalzm> selinium, no, a while ago
<selinium> redguy,
<qpalzm> selinium, yesterday i think
<selinium> redguy, Have you looked at idle? I was under the impression emacs was a text editor...
<selinium> redguy, :)
<Seveas> selinium, emacs is an OS
<tiredbones> redguy, jean it seems that the seg fault is gone for now. I did a update and upgrade and they ran.
<selinium> Seveas, that will be me really mistaken then. but it isn't a python IDE though is it?
<qpalzm> Seveas, acutally, its a comp, i have one :P OSX is the os
<Chousuke> Seveas: If not an OS, it is an OE at least.
<Seveas> selinium, wouldn't surprise me if it does that too
<tiredbones> redguy, jean I clean the system and pulled the mem stick.
<redguy> selinium: emacs was just a text editor maybe 10 years ago.
<tiredbones> redguy, jean - thanks for your help.
<redguy> tiredbones: so it was the RAM? good for you
<selinium> redguy, I am showing my age!
<tiredbones> redguy, well I think so, time will tell.
<Chousuke> I suppose emacs is just and elisp interpreter that happened to have text editor functionality first.
<Chousuke> or something like that anyway
<selinium> qpalzm, lets try something else.     sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<selinium> qpalzm, all on one line
<kristopher> Is there a way to mount zip files?
<qpalzm> selinium, hold on, i just did another update, im gonna try something first
<gerv> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on an IBM X40 laptop?
<qpalzm> selinium, *fingers crossed*
<redguy> selinium: a missing .bak in your mv ?
<mwe> gerv: yes
<selinium> qpalzm, ok brb need tea
<gerv> (And the actual question is: are you willing to answer a few questions about the process?)
<mwe> gerv: yesterday actually
<gerv> mwe: Great.
<qpalzm> selinium, lol ok
<gerv> So what's all this stuff about hidden IBM partitions and so on?
<selinium> redguy, indeed, I think I need some sleep! Well done!
<qpalzm> selinium, ok good news and bad
<selinium> qpalzm, lets try something else.     sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<gerv> I can't seem to get it to boot into this rescue thing, thereby allowing me to reinitialise Windows, so it's on FAT32, so I can resize the partition.
<mwe> gerv: it's the backup windows partition
<qpalzm> selinium, the mplayer pliging is recognized
<mwe> gerv: used for restoring windows
<gerv> When I boot, and press Access IBM, I just get a choice of BIOS, or choose boot device.
<qpalzm> selinium, but once it buffers to 99% it just stops
<qpalzm> selinium, it doesnt play
<gerv> I don't get a "super-secret partition" option.
<g3wn> I want to use photoshop in linux, I'm just wondering how I would go about that. Like is wine the best emulator?
<gerv> And it seems (the laptop is second-hand) that my partition is already NTFS.
<kemik> crossover office
<mwe> gerv: it's in the bios options, security
<gerv> So the Ubuntu installer can't resize it.
<kemik> perhaps
<qpalzm> selinium, ok i did what you said, biw wgat?
<qpalzm> selinium, now what*
<jrGotti> dont you have to pay for crossover office?
<gerv> I saw the option, but I couldn't see how to trigger it.
<selinium> qpalzm, ok, have you restarted firefox...
<mwe> gerv: it can resize the windows partition but it can't see the hidden partition
<qpalzm> yeah
<qpalzm> selinium, i did the sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 -O /etc/apt/sources.lis
<qpalzm> does that count as a paste?
<gerv> mwe: Well, resizing the Windows partition fails :-(
<mwe> gerv: unless you change it. but if you unhide it you wont be able to restore windows if it's overwritten
<jannov> i cant hibernate my pc, how i must set bios power managment ?
<gerv> Right.
<gerv> Let me step back a minute.
<gerv> My real question is: if I don't care about Windows, do I need either a) the Windows partition, or b) the hidden partition?
<jrGotti> is there anyway to set Ctrl+V to paste in the gnome-terminal?
<gerv> (For example, one or both may be required to get suspend working properly, as it was on my T22)
<mwe> gerv: no
<mwe> gerv: I removed both
<gerv> And suspend works fine for you?
<gerv> Both to RAM and disk?
<selinium> qpalzm, that big line just backedup and over wrote your sources.list    the command you just entered hasn't got the last 't' on it. do a   ls /etc/apt/source*   to see if it needs renaming
<mwe> gerv: I haven't played with that yet
<gerv> Urk.
<mwe> gerv: The installation was yesterday, so I haven't had the time yet
<gerv> That doesn't fill me with confidence :-)
<gerv> Anyone else want to chip in?
<richard> how can i compile a c program in kdevelop?
<Tutankamon> if I run 'top' in a terminal and then resize the terminal, I notice that the CPU useage of Xorg jumps to 84-90%
<selinium> qpalzm, ?
<gerv> mwe: What made you think it was OK to get rid of both of them?
<selinium> qpalzm, do i go and get tea?
<mwe> gerv: I don't need windows
<gerv> Right. But you might want suspend to work...
* gerv shrugs
<selinium> qpalzm, brb tea....
<mwe> gerv: yes
<gerv> OK, thanks for your help anyway :-)
<mwe> gerv: but that's nothing to do with the hidden partition afiak
<thewayofzen> question?   im using an ati gfx card  [ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] ]   and am curious if i can upgrade the drivers to anything more current then the ATI drivers that install with ubuntu..   can i use the fglrx?
<Razor-X> gerv: What does suspend have to do with a hidden partition?
<Razor-X> Is this some sort of ``press a button and suspend'' thing we're talking about here?
<sistema> hola espaol por favor
<Razor-X> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Tutankamon> if I run 'top' in a terminal and then resize the terminal, I notice that the CPU useage of Xorg jumps to 84-90%, hello ?
<Razor-X> Tutankamon: Forever? Or only for a moment?
<mwe> gerv: I found this yesterday: http://www.leopold.dk/~martin/IBMx40UbuntuInstall.html
<Tutankamon> every time
<mwe> gerv: might be of interest to you as well
<Tutankamon> i just readed on net..  its something about a cairo bug
<Razor-X> Tutankamon: As in, does it continuously eat up CPU after the resize, or does it stop eating it up the CPU after a while?
<richard> How can i compile a c/c++ program under kdevelop?
<Razor-X> Tutankamon: You may want to try another Terminal Emulator.
<Tutankamon> its stop after..  very quick
<dblake> Someone knows howto make eclipse work in ubuntu 5.10 with an amd64?
<Razor-X> Tutankamon: That's probably just normal behavior. But it wouldn't hurt to try another Terminal Emulator.
<Tutankamon> its not about the terminal :)  every window..
<Razor-X> Ah. I'm no tsure.
<Razor-X> *not sure
<Tutankamon> i tried in the terminal..  just to see the top..
<Razor-X> I don't resize windows too often.
<mwe> Razor-X: the hidden partition we were talking about is not related to suspend. it's a windows restore/rescue partition
<Tutankamon> but i can play with xchat
<Razor-X> mwe: Then what's it have to do with Suspend?
<Tutankamon> and the same ..  xorg jump to 80-90% of the cpu
<mwe> Razor-X: nothing afaik
<kenny> hello
<Razor-X> Tutankamon: I can try, hold on. Lemme make a 1/2 frame.
<Kyleoo> hello
<kenny> how are you?
<Tutankamon> sure
<malta> does anybody know hot to set correct time in ubuntu? now my clocks works incorrect :( tried to play with date command but can't understand the syntax..
<tjb891> ok, does anyone here know how to run a TNT 2 with breazy badger
<Kyleoo> I am a new user just converted from windows, I am wondering what are the most commonly used data compression methods in Linux? Does RAR and ZIP even exist?
<Razor-X> Tutankamon: Happens tom me too, I guess.
<redguy> malta: try running sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<Tutankamon> :D
<kenny> Zip
<Tutankamon> so what we can do ?
<Razor-X> tjb891: Use ``nvidia-glx-legacy'' if you want GLX Drivers.
<mwe> malta: well date is the command. I have to look up the syntax everytime I use it though
<Kyleoo> Linux uses Zip?
<kenny> yes.
<Kyleoo> Gzip its called?
<Razor-X> Tutankamon: Not sure, heh. My Window manager maximizes everything by default. And it doesen't put any notable load on my system.
<richard> heyyy anyone can help me to compile a c program in kdevelop?
<kenny> ineed
<blekos> hello, my question is: almost every day there are updates avalaible shrinking my freespace, I did not had the flight 4 cd, and waited till the final version, would it take up the same space?
<Kyleoo> ok
<Razor-X> Kyleoo: Nope. Use ``zip'' or ``unzip''.
<malta> Kyleoo: yes. gzip
<selinium> tonyyarusso, Thanks for the earlier pointer!
<kenny> yup
<Kyleoo> ah ok
<selinium> qpalzm, back#
<kenny> thats right...
<Kyral> richard: gcc foo.c :P
<Tutankamon> Razor-X,  :)
<tjb891> thank were do i get those and how do i isntall them since ubuntu gives me a nonresponive black screen
<Razor-X> Kyleoo: gzip is a different compression method.
<tjb891> after the installation
<Kyleoo> ah, I see
<Kyleoo> which is more popular, gzip or Zip?
<Razor-X> Kyleoo: In Linux, .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 is most popular.
<Rawplayer> RE
<kenny> yup
<gerv> Razor-X: Suspend-to-disk on old Thinkpads wrote the image to a special file on the Windows partition.
<Razor-X> With .tar.bz2 producing the higher of the two compression methods.
<kenny> .tar.gz
<Kyleoo> ok, and how do you decompress those?
<Razor-X> gerv: Oh, ah.
<Kyleoo> -tar?
<richard> Kyral: how can i do that in kdevelop? i'm new in linux and it's a little be dificult for me
<iGotNoTime> Anyone know how to sort of make XChat run in the desktop background with about 50% transparency using gnome?
<Razor-X> Kyleoo: For .tar.gz, use ``tar -xvzf blah.tar.gz'' For .tar.bz2 it's ``tar -xvjf blah.tar.bz2''
<ufo> tjb891, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the vesa, and then you can start looking the tnt2 problem
<Kyral> richard: open a terminal and type "gcc <path to file>
<Kyleoo> thanks alot
<Razor-X> You can also find the filenames in ``.tgz'' or ``.tbz2''
<tjb891> thankyou
<Kyleoo> k. written down :D
<kenny> yay
<kenny> lol
<blekos> gotnotime
<Razor-X> That'll extract them. If you want to work with them, I highly suggest you read the manpages on ``tar'' ``gzip'' and ``bzip2''.
<nikko_> hi.. I just want to hear whats the difference between warty and hoary... is it like debian stable and unstable?
<iGotNoTime> blekos,  yes?
<blekos> edit->preferences->effects
<ArionH> hi :) can somebody help me? :)
<Kyleoo> ok, will do
<kbrosnan> nikko_, 6 months of development
<richard> ok i can do it under console, but i want to do it under kdevelop? graphical mode.
<kbrosnan> nikko_, they are both stable releases
<Kyral> richard: I dunno, I always compile under console :P
<bimberi> nikko_: they are both past releases of ubuntu (breezy is the current)
<ufo> ArionH, ask...
<ArionH> my nvidia driver gives a memory segmentation fault after reboot.
<iGotNoTime> blekos, in what?
<blekos> i the Xchat
<ArionH> is my ram busted?
<Kyleoo> Is Ubuntu easier to install than other distrobutions? Because people kept telling me while using Windows not to convert to Linux because the install was so cryptic... It was just as simple as Windows was :S
<blekos> menu bar
<blekos> next to IRC
<blekos> there an Edit option
<benplaut> nikko_: hoary is much more up-to-date - the stability on each is comparable. Breezy is your best bet for now
<iGotNoTime> there is no edit, and in preferences there is no effects
<Kyral> Kyleoo: You have to deal with NCurses
<kenny> well, I gotta go for a while
<Kyral> Well,
<kenny> bye
<pierreb> question about OCFS2
<blekos> r u running dapper drake?
<Kyleoo> NCurses?
<Kyral> Kyleoo: Well, depends actually
<bimberi> Kyleoo: it's a very straightforward install
<ArionH> me?
<AtaTurk> how do I display the menuslike file etc in XChat ?
<nikko_> okay....thanks... :)
<Kyral> Kyleoo: Some are pains (Gentoo and LFS), others are easy (Fedora, SuSE, Ubuntu) and others are inbetween
<qpalzm> selinium, im back too
<iGotNoTime> blekos, I don't know what that is
<pierreb> who knows aenable OCFS2 ?
<Kyral> Kyleoo: There is no one Linux :P
<blekos> if not dont know... but u can do it, somewhere there, by chosing bakground or not, had done it in breezy
<iGotNoTime> blekos, I am using edubuntu 5.10
<Phoul> Hello everyone i have a question about Grub for ubuntu. How hard is it to have a graphical grub boot loader instead of the white on black loader?
<blekos> dapper drake is the new version of ubuntu
<Kyleoo> A couple years ago I tried installing Gentoo, and either I improved or Linux installations have :D
<cparker> Anyone see the MSN Spaces logo lately?
<Kyral> Kyleoo: Or rather there are many flavors, all can do the same, but in a different way
<blekos> it should be somewhere there in preferences or toos i believ
<Kyleoo> ah, they dont all have a similar installation though?
<Kyral> cparker: Dead news
<cparker> Really?
<Phoul> Anyone know how to change it ?
<iGotNoTime> I mean there is transparency but only for the chat window
<cparker> Can't anything be done about it?
<Kyral> Kyleoo: Nope
<blekos> got 2 go, keep asking or google: howto make transparent xchat ubuntu etc
<Kyral> cparker: We don't care :P
<xkahve> Kyleoo: Gentoo is for those who always build their Linux systems from scratch
<selinium> qpalzm, hi! Ok    ls /etc/apt/source*
<iGotNoTime> blekos, I want global not only chat window
<Kyral> cparker: Nice try
<Kyral> No Troll Biting :P
<cparker> What do you mean, nice try?
<iGotNoTime> blekos, thank for the try :)
<Kyleoo> ah, I wish I had known that :P
<selinium> qpalzm, do you have sources.list
<ArionH> can anyone help me?
<pierreb> help OCFS2
<blekos> i c
<coz> having difficulty initiating layla242 sound card in dapper
<coz> anyone here an alsa expert/
<Kyral> cparker: I apologize, seemed like a troll attempt
<Phoul> Does anyone know how to make grub graphical?
<cparker> I don't understand what you mean.
<blekos> well global dont want , believ u cant , only chat had managed so far, tc :)
<Bluekuja> phoul i will make a guide for that
<Kyral> cparker: It seemed like a statement designed to stir up an arguement
<qpalzm> selinium, yes
<Phoul> BlueDevil, is it hard?
<Bluekuja> for graphical grub
<gosuflavor> How do I compile source?
<Phoul> erm
<Kyral> Phoul: Graphical? Howso?
<selinium> qpalzm, cool   sudo apt-get update
<cparker> Oh... No way. I just attempted to view someone's profile, and was welcomed with a strangely familiar logo.
<gosuflavor> Kernel*
<Phoul> Bluekuja,  is it hard?
<qpalzm> selinium, but it says .lis
<Kyral> Phoul: Compared to LILO it is :D
<cparker> Didn't know if anyone at the Ubuntu team already knew about it...
<Bluekuja> no its not hard
<bimberi> ubotu tell gosuflavor about compiling
<qpalzm> selinium,  whats the commands to rename?
<selinium> qpalzm, ok sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.lis /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bluekuja> not so easy too lol
<Phoul> Kyral, you know how ubuntu is basicly white and black grub. im wondering how to make it look nice with graphics like..... im going to use suse as a example
<Kyral> Phoul: Bootsplash?
<Phoul> Umm no
* Kyral shrugs
<Phoul> The grub boot loader
<cparker> It's funny how it's even at the same angle and everything... gotta love how MS can get away with anything... Sorry to bother you.
<Kyral> I hardly look at GRUB
<Phoul> When it asks which you wish to boot
<Kyral> and in Dapper it is
<selinium> qpalzm, rename is just 'move' with a different end name
<Kyral> its got the Ubuntu Logo and stuff
<bimberi> gosuflavor: sorry, missed the kernel bit -
<Kyral> Wait about a month mkay?
<Phoul> ... i dont think we are on the spame page
<Griff> anyone use pure-ftpd with pureadmin?
<Phoul> same*
<qpalzm> selinium, ok done
<pierreb> seek howto about OCFS2
<qpalzm> selinium, now update?
<Phoul> Im not talking about the boot splash..
<xkahve> Phoul: you can configure that in Grub
<bimberi> gosuflavor: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Kyral> Phoul: Have you seen Dapper's GRUB?
<selinium> qpalzm, yep! :)
<Phoul> No i havnt
<xkahve> Phoul: just read the grub docs
<Phoul> And xkahve where are thos?
<xkahve> Phoul: google
<Kyral> Phoul: The text is "shadowed" with a browish drop
<Phoul> mm thanks ;)
<Unity> Griff: i wouldn't touch pure-ftpd with a 10 foot pole
<trappist> I have no man page for strftime, and I have no idea what package it would be in.  any help?
<Kyral> Phoul: and the Ubuntu Logo is at the bottom
<qpalzm> selinium, ok done
<Kyral> Phoul: Think USplash applied to GRUB
<halfbakedntx> Howdy ;-)
<Griff> really? any suggestion for ftp server at the home?
<eXIstenZ> Is firefox 1.5 available in the repos.?
<mwe> no
<Kyral> Griff: HowToForge has a nice HOWTO
<xkahve> !tell eXIstenZ about firefox
<ArionH> anyone here know anything about the nvidia driver causing memory segmentation faults?
<mattwestm> what do I need to install to run cgi with apache?
<halfbakedntx> hrm FireFox 1.5 is in the Dapper distro
<eXIstenZ> halfbakedntx, is it recommended to install it?
<xkahve> !tell eXIstenZ about firefox1.5
<Unity> mattwestm: i believe you need to enable script execution in your conf files
<mwe> eXIstenZ: I did. it works fine
<Kyral> mattwestm: HowtoForge has a "Perfect Ubuntu Breezy" setup that includes that
<pierreb> How can i found errors ?
<Griff> thanks guys
<xkahve> !wine
<pierreb> #ubuntu-fr
<eXIstenZ> mwe, how can I Installed it?
<malv> i think ubuntu will become mainstream
<pierreb> root@ubuntu:/etc/default# /etc/init.d/o2cb enable
<pierreb> Writing O2CB configuration: OK
<pierreb> Loading module "ocfs2_nodemanager": Unable to load module "ocfs2_nodemanager"
<pierreb> Failed
<qpalzm> selinium, HEY!
<malv> its on digg like every day
<mwe> eXIstenZ: follow the wiki
<eXIstenZ> s/installed/install
<Phoul> How do i use ubotu
<Phoul> ?
<selinium> qpalzm, ok then    sudo dpkg -l '*mplayer*'|grep ii
<qpalzm> selinium, my repo's are fixed :D:D:D
<selinium> qpalzm, lol :)
<halfbakedntx> I downloaded the flight 4 Dapper today and 1.5 FireFox is packaged with it
<Unity> pierreb: please do not paste here; read the topic
<Kyral> halfbakedntx: Of Course, Firefox 1.5 is in Dapper
<mwe> eXIstenZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<qpalzm> selinium, do i write that word for word?
<bimberi> Phoul: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Unity> oh wait they took pastebin out of the topic
<eXIstenZ> mwe, thank you
<mwe> eXIstenZ: yw
<Seveas> Unity, it's in the FAQ ;)
<selinium> qpalzm, copy and paste, if you want to know what any of these commands are doing just a,sk
<mwe> halfbakedntx: yeah but dapper is not stable. I need a stable system
<qpalzm> selinium, it listed a bunch of mplayer packages, most of them say  <none> under version
<pierreb> how can corrige this erreor
<pierreb>  Loading module "ocfs2_nodemanager": Unable to load module "ocfs2_nodemanager"
<pierreb> <pierreb> Failed
<Phoul> !info lyra
<halfbakedntx> FYI: Airlink101 AWLC4030 Wireless Super G card works out of the box with Breezy ;-)
<Kyleoo> is 4 lines too much to paste here?
<Phoul> Damn
<Xeronic> Anyone using scype
<amonkey> how can i check what's locking my sound device, i can't start esd because it's "unable to open slave"
<Phoul> Xeronic, i have skype
<selinium> qpalzm, do you have mplayer-686 and mozilla-mplayer?
<Unity> will lsof list what programs are using the sound card?
<bimberi> Kyleoo: yes, 1 is the max - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mwe> Kyleoo: any pasting is generally considered bad in here
<selinium> qpalzm, in the result
<Kyleoo> ah ok
<Kyleoo> 	printf("Hello, world");
<Kyleoo> is that incorrect usage?
<Kyral> Kyleoo: Language
<Kyral> ?
<qpalzm> selinium, i dont have mplayer-686 but i have the other
<Kyleoo> C
<mwe> Kyleoo: looks correct
<Kyral> I think its printf("Hello, world" %s)
<Phoul> Xeronic, did you need some help with sky[pe or something?
<Xeronic> phoul: Does it block the soundcard for you too? Can't play xmms or any sound when scype is running
<Seveas> Kyleoo, don't forget to #include <stdio.h>
<Unity> Kyleoo: if it's inside a main, then it's okay, and maybe ##C knows better
<Phoul> Xeronic, yes it does
<halfbakedntx> I think your allowed to paste one http link preferably if its a help resource or forum reference. And 1 line if your troubleshooting.. but no pasting whole paragraphs or entire syslogs ;-)
<Kyleoo> ah ok
<Kyleoo> its inside of main
<Kyral> Whoa, double ##
<mwe> Kyleoo: int main () {printf("Hello, world\b");} for a complete program
<Jarigo> any1 know how to get EZBouncer Working in ubuntu, i get errors making it
<Phoul> I also find it quite annoying :(
<Kyral> first time I've seen one
<mwe> Kyleoo: int main () {printf("Hello, world\n");} for a complete program
<mwe> Kyleoo: typo, sorry
<A10n> hey guys, i'm trying to run update-alternatives --config java but it only gives me 2 options and won't let me enter a new record /usr/lib/jdk1.5.0_06/  which i just installed. Any help would be great!
<Xeronic> phoul: Isn't there anyway to get round it?
<selinium> qpalzm, one mo
<Kyleoo> ok, thanks
<Phoul> Xeronic, not that i have found
<Unity> mwe: yeat i was wondering what you were doing with a backspace
<Phoul> !tell phoul skype
<Phoul> mm thanks
<Phoul> Dang
<Phoul> !info skype
<Phoul> mmm
<Jarigo> Has anyone successfully built EZbounce on ubuntu?
<qpalzm> selinium, shuold i apt-get install mplayer-686?
<halfbakedntx> I installed Dapper today on one of my spare systems.. Seems a bit faster especially on boot and Gnome Start ;-)
<Psykus> are there any GUI based tools for configuring joysticks in ubuntu?
<kemik> halfbakedntx: it should be.. they've been working on that ;)
<amonkey> how can i check who has my sound device open? i think some program crashed and left it locked
<Unity> that reminds me, on broozy, sometimes it takes a long long time to "load modules" and other times it works in a flash, anyone know why?
<Unity> breezy*
<narg> boozy: linux for drunkards. :)
<mwe> heh
<A10n> anyone read my question/
<A10n> hey guys, i'm trying to run update-alternatives --config java but it only gives me 2 options and won't let me enter a new record /usr/lib/jdk1.5.0_06/  which i just installed. Any help would be great!
<thewayofzen> in enjoying my dapper experience so far.  been two weeks now.  ive not had any real issues at all.
<mrec> does anyone have a cinergyT2 usb dvb-t device? just curious if that driver cleans up everything correctly after it gets unloaded
<nikko_> hi... I do sudo apt-get install aterm, but it seems that its not possible, am I doing something wrong?
<narg> thewayofzen: I assume your not using arts then :p
<A10n> okay
<Kurt> why do Democrats hate Jews?
<halfbakedntx> kemik: Yeah I was pretty impressed as its an older 800mhz system with 256 megs ram.  Its nice to have a newer version distro thats faster than the previous rather than having a new version more bloated and resource intensive
<Razor-X> Kurt: Out of the scope of this channel.
<A10n> is this an ubuntu help channel or what?
<thewayofzen> narg,  not likely.  im just using it as a plain average desktop machine.  i dont own a printer or a scanner.  Basically all i do is email webbrowsing.. music.. movies.. and some gtk themes
<Kurt> no, it's not
<Razor-X> Kurt: Yes it is.
<rem__> just a question: when you have 2 lines in crontab do you have to seperate with a ";" ?
<Misterslurpey> how come i keep failing root login?
<Kurt> I just want to know why
<Kurt> that's all
<A10n> yes i have noticed that over a couple of days now
<Misterslurpey> isnt it my user password?
<Kurt> Razor-X: are you a Jew-hating Democrat?
<Razor-X> Kurt: Go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<thewayofzen> narg,  average user type stuff.. ripping cds etc..
<Unity> Misterslurpey: nope
<Misterslurpey> what is it?
<Razor-X> Kurt: Maybe. If it makes you feel good by pointing fingers, then feel good.
<Misterslurpey> i am the only user
<ArionH> is there really no one who can help? i'm really new to ubuntu and gnome, so i would really like some help
<narg> thewayofzen: arts is the kde sound system, if is known for being very fickle. And more fickle than usual in dapper
<Unity> Misterslurpey: use sudo for root stuff; root password isn't set
<Psykus> Misterslurpey, just use "su" before any commands you need to run as root
<Psykus> erm
<Psykus> "sudo", sorry
<Unity> Misterslurpey: set it manually using your current password + sudo
<thewayofzen> narg, aaah that would explain why i never really heard of it.  i tried KDE once for 20 mins. ;)
<Misterslurpey> well
<ufo> ArionH, just ask... most people will help if they can
<Misterslurpey> it say enter root password, then it closes
<Unity> Misterslurpey: that is, enable root login IF you know what you're doing; if you don't need it; stick with sudo
<thewayofzen> narg,  i tend to stay in gnome.  though i do have a liking for xfce
<Nukeador> hi all
<hunk> hola necesito ayuda
<narg> thewayofzen: Each to his own!
<ArionH> i have problems with my nvidia drivers, and its not mentioned in any faq or forums
<Unity> !es
<narg> #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Misterslurpey> well i trying to delete a deb installtion and it say root login pw:
<Jarigo> Has anyone successfully built EZbounce on ubuntu?
<thewayofzen> narg,  thts whats great about linux :)
<Misterslurpey> and i cant do nothing
<wickers> EZbounce?
<Jarigo> Yea
<narg> thewayofzen: yup
<Jarigo> IRC Bouncer
<Nukeador> any idea where to get expocity debian package?
<halfbakedntx> Im running XFCE on a VIA crappy processor box .. I like it as its lighter than KDE or Gnome ;-)
<ArionH> when i install the driver, it works fine, but after a reboot it causes segmentation faults.
<wickers> halfbakedntx, which via chip?
<halfbakedntx> hrm not sure lemme check
<ArionH> of course, i could re-install the driver every tim i reboot. :)
<halfbakedntx> its PC based umm
<thewayofzen> can anyone suggest a dock app something similar to OSX ?
<mwe> halfbakedntx: tried fluxbox?
<bimberi> thewayofzen: i think you can do something like that with gdesklets
<Unity> halfbakedntx: "Im running XFCE on a VIA crappy processor box .. I like it BECAUSE its lighter than KDE or Gnome ;-)"
<Ekumba> hellohello there
<thewayofzen> bimberi, gdesklets hates me.  there has to be something else :)
<Ekumba> what is a very good tv player?
<wickers> halfbakedntx, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Misterslurpey> this is what happends when i try to delelte a deb Password: Su: Authentisation
<Misterslurpey> failure
<bimberi> thewayofzen: ha, ok :) sorry that was my only clue
<Colloid> is there any way to put an ubuntu server before in between my cable modem and wifirouter at home?
<Unity> Ekumba: mplayer
<wickers> Colloid, yes.
<wickers> Colloid, but what do you want to do with it?
<ahave> Ekumba: my favorite is tvtime
<halpo> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<Colloid> I want to have complete connectivety @ home through my wifi router and have a server running before it.
<halpo> what pakkage do i need to apt-get
<wickers> halfbakedntx, I was just wondering... I've been looking into the C3 and C7 offerings from via for a while...
<halfbakedntx> wickers: Via Ezra  801
<Ekumba> with mplayer i can use tv?
<Unity> halpo: are you buildng it?
<halpo> dunno
<Unity> Ekumba: mplayer tv://[channel]  [options] 
<ArionH> well, if somebody can help, please send me a pm... i'm giving up...
<wickers> Colloid, why before? What is it you need that requires it being before the router?
<halpo> i whant to install fluxbox
<wickers> halfbakedntx, so fanless? Gnome and KDE are too slugish on it?
<Ekumba> does anyone know,why my gaim gets closed,when i hit the x?normally it shut minimize to the teray
<Ekumba> tray
<mwe> halpo: sudo apt-get install fluxbox :)
<wickers> halfbakedntx, 800mhz?
<Unity> halfbakedntx: did you try sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<Colloid> well, it's going to go: modem - server - voip phone - wifi router - 1 to 5 computers connecting through wifi/router
<halpo> already done that
<halpo> didnt work
<mwe> halpo: you need to enable universe
<mwe> !tell halpo about universe
<Unity> halfbakedntx: sorry that msg should have went to someone else
<mwe> halpo: see /msg from ubotu
<tombs> hi all
<wickers> Colloid, so it can't go: Modem > router > server/clients?
<Colloid> no.
<halfbakedntx> wickers: Its my Mp3 player box hooked to my Entertainment center. Standalone its fine.. but when I VNC into it to create playlists and run Streamtuner it was slow under Gnome. XFCE was faster when I VNCed into it and in general yeah
<Colloid> because of the blasted voip phone needing to be before the router.
<ahave> Ekumba: You have to make sure you have the plugin minimize to tray
<thewayofzen> i do wish my firefox would stop auto opening everything and give me the option to save it to desktop.. at least with a right click save link as..
<halpo> just tell me the source
<NickGarvey> what is the command to search my entire computer for a string of text?
<mwe> NickGarvey: find
<Colloid> wickers: any suggestions
<NickGarvey> that it?
<narg> mwe: that is only for filenames, no?
<wickers> Colloid, the VoIP phone just needs to speak with it's dispatch server... which is the ubuntu server I take it? Why can't it speak with the server over the router's switch? And then just configure NAT with the router...
<mwe> NickGarvey: do you want to look in all files or just the names?
<wickers> Colloid, it's just that you'll be giving yourself quite the headache doing it this way...
<wickers> Colloid, but it's possible...
<wickers> you just need some extra NICs
<Ekumba> thank u very much
<mwe> narg: sudo find / -type f -exec grep foo {} \;
<thewayofzen> Has anyone successfully built engage outside of E17
<narg> mwe: will take forever and a day :p
<AtaTurk> when the website loads an applet , why does the whole browser sort of hang anf become irresponsive ?
<Unity> mwe: \{}
<mwe> narg: right
<Colloid> I suppose I could do that...
<mwe> Unity: not needed
<AtaTurk> <java applet>
<halpo> heipa
<mwe> Unity: I never use that
<Unity> mwe: don't you need to escape em so bash doesn't choke on them?
<wickers> halfbakedntx, thx... just wondering... these days an intel centrino does a better job at low power systems then via's chips anyhow.
<AtaTurk> when I maximize the windows I get a bothced up window
<mwe> Unity: it works without it here. just the ; needs escaping
<Unity> mwe: well it's good practice i guess
<mwe> maybe so.
<Nukeador> any idea where to get expocity debian package?
<NickGarvey> all files, search for the string in the files
<NickGarvey> my WAN ip changed and I need to reconfigure
<halfbakedntx> wickers: yeah.. I won't buy another VIA chip based board no more.. Cheap yes.. but crap performace
<wickers> Question: does ubuntu provide a package for inline spell checking in xChat?
<ailean> hey guys. i have wine installed, and can't get ie6 to install.  i know it SHOULD work, but not on my machine. can anyone help?
<wickers> halfbakedntx, you should see what intel's ULV core duo can do... it blows the mind for embedded computing.
<lucas> hi
<lucas> I have a problem with hibernate and my video driver. How can I re-request an X autoconfiguration as in dapper's install ?
<wickers> I might pick up an IBASE board and ULV core duo sometime soon for small + quiet computing.
<ufo> NickGarvey, you could so an dyndns account and use the domain name for configs and update to www.dyndns.org
<foopub> What's the command to send everyone on a machine a message?
<ompaul> foopub,  wall
<foopub> ompaul: Thanks
<Syns> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Syns> does nyone know what that is?
<NickGarvey> oh well some config files need my ip
<Unity> lucas: if no one here knows, #ubuntu+1 would be the next place to check
<halfbakedntx> I want to get a high end vid card and 2nd monitor for my primary box.. Twin View with Compiz w/the cube plugin! That is the Shizzle!
<lucas> Unity: thanks
<goodboy> hello
<goodboy> who can help me plz
<seb__> is someone know about a dual boot  ubuntu/ mac os x86?
<goodboy> im now user of linux
* ompaul wonders why a machine where the sound card is working normally for X does not play in games
<goodboy> i want just know how to complie gaim 1.50
<halfbakedntx> goodboy: goodboy! lol
<goodboy> halfbakedntx can u help me plz
<mwe> ompaul: maybe the because of the soundserver taking exclusive ownership of the device
<halfbakedntx> I have now reversed my Linux use.. Once used Linux only under WinBlowsXp Vmware.. Now I am only using WinXP under Ubuntu Linux VmWare ;-)
<ozrg> hi all
<ompaul> mwe, any ideas on how to force it to share?
<goodboy> me too im using wmware
<mwe> ompaul: gnome?
<goodboy> and windows xp
<selinium> qpalzm,
<ompaul> yes
<halfbakedntx> goodboy: Whats the problem?
<mwe> ompaul: not really then. sorry
<selinium> hi ompaul :)
<goodboy> i want know who to instal paltalk here
<ozrg> I have a problem when trying to install ubuntu. it says something about HDD, anyone got an idea why?
<Misterslurpey> how do i use the purge command
<mwe> ompaul: google esd sound games maybe
<Misterslurpey> just type purge then the file name
<selinium> qpalzm, hi there, how is it going?
<ompaul> mwe, thanks
<bimberi> Misterslurpey: not aware of a 'purge' command.  'rm <file>' deletes files
<flux___> morning
<goodboy> halfbakedntx do u know how i can compile gain
<Ekumba> doesany one know how i use mplayer fot tv?
<Ekumba> for tv
<goodboy> i want to work whiht paltalk in linux
<mwe> ompaul: I think you can change the default sink to alsa with gstreamer-properties
<ozrg> goodboy: go kill urself
<Unity> Ekumba: mplayer tv://[channel]  [options] 
<flux___> he just did
<halfbakedntx> lol
<ozrg> lol
<halfbakedntx> was he from Seattle? lol
<Ekumba> Unity:and how do i do it without the console?
<NickGarvey> yeah I can't find it
<halfbakedntx> His best Kurt Cobain impression I guess...
<NickGarvey> what is the command to search my entire computer for a string of text in all files?
<HymnToLife> halfbakedntx> he was french obviously
<Unity> Ekumba: i dunno maybe someone else does
<HymnToLife> french-speaking at least
<mwe> NickGarvey: it will tak forever
<NickGarvey> thats ok
<flux___> halfbakedntx, lol
<ozrg> the french is back
<polpak> he survived
<NickGarvey> its a small server
<goodboy> hello agean
<Misterslurpey> how come i cant dete this folder it says in dont have permission
<mwe> NickGarvey: sudo find / -type f -exec grep -l {} \;
<halfbakedntx> has anyone ever installed Edbuntu? does it have a HTTP filter on it sorta like WebSense? I guess I should just go read the RTFM on it huh?
<goodboy> i had desconected
<polpak> Misterslurpey, what are the permissions of the folder?
<ozrg> goodboy: hello are you resurrected?
<Misterslurpey> i dunno
<Misterslurpey> it was a folder i made
<Misterslurpey> and i cant delete it
<goodboy> hello ozrg
<qpalzm> selinium, ok bacl
<qpalzm> selinium, ok back
<LordMelkor> how can i increase my mic volume
<LordMelkor> i mean
<polpak> Misterslurpey, right click on it and go to properties or ls -ald /path/to/folder from the console
<LordMelkor> recording volume
<Misterslurpey> it says cant delete file its a directory
<ozrg> goodboy: paltalk is no available in the linux platform
<Phoul> anyone here have a screenshot of there ubuntu system?
<polpak> Misterslurpey, what is the command you're using
<Phoul> I wanna see what some people have done with it theme and style wise
<Misterslurpey> rm
<ufo> Misterslurpey, rm -r to remove the forlder
<LordMelkor> i opend the volume control and enabled the +20 dB and that helps a bit
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to set system time via the terminal?
<LordMelkor> but i need a lot more
<flux___> ozrg, perhaps wine can (not) emulate it
#ubuntu 2006-03-14
<goodboy> and how i can working whiht it in linux ozrg
<zielony> How can I mount bin image files ?
<flux___> goodboy, try http://www.winehq.com
<mwe> Phoul: I can make one quickly :)
<Phoul> mwe
<Phoul> Can i pm you?
<mwe> Phoul: all right
<goodboy> thanks flux
<ozrg> flux___: yes goodboy, try winehq.com
<goodboy> thanks u  to all
<goodboy> :)
<LordMelkor> how can i up boost my mic sensitivity?
<flux___> goodboy, apt-get install wine
<goodboy> i will traying this links
<Kr4t05> Er...
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to set system time via the terminal?
<LordMelkor> the +20 dB option isnt enough
<selinium> qpalzm, did you get the invite?
<Phoul> LordMelkor, you have kmix?
<LordMelkor> Phoul: dont know what that is so i assume no
<halfbakedntx> LordMelkor: is it one of those cheapo $5 mics?
<ozrg> goodboy: no french, this is strictly english only. lol
<halfbakedntx> LordMelkor: Might just need a better quality Mic
<ufo> Kr4t05, date -s
<LordMelkor> halfbakedntx: pretty much, but it worked really well with windows
<goodboy> ok ozrg
<ufo> Kr4t05, look man date
<Crete> I am a complete newb in every way
<goodboy> i will traying it
<flux___> you have a man date?
<halfbakedntx> Well Cheap OSes work great with Cheap Hardware LOL .. Probably had native win drivers with it to boost it
<Crete> Anyone have any advice for meh?
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> recodring with which app ?
<ozrg> can someone tell me why i cannot install ubuntu on my partition's. it says something about searchign hdd?
<LordMelkor> HymnToLife: im checking with the Recording Level app
<flux___> Crete, play
<LordMelkor> but its really soft for the sound recorder too
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> maybe try with another
<Crete> heh thanks Flux
<LordMelkor> HymnToLife its really soft for all apps ive tried
<HymnToLife> Audacity for exampl
<Misterslurpey> its not working
<HymnToLife> damn
<HymnToLife> ozrg> sata ?
<LordMelkor> i mainly want it for Voice over IP
<LordMelkor> but no one can hear me
<flux___> huh?
<eXIstenZ> what is the link for installing java?
<LordMelkor> and then i checked with Sound Recorder and Recording level but its really quiet
<HymnToLife> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<halfbakedntx> LordMelkor: They want hear you if they all have you on ignore... lol   jk
<halfbakedntx> er wont
<ozrg> HymnToLife: no, i connet it with IDE
<ozrg> connect*
<LordMelkor> eXIstenZ: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> ozrg> ant at which moment exactly do you hve the error (and what exactly does it say) ?
<halfbakedntx> LordMelkor: I had a cheapo Mic and it sucked even w/WinXP.. bought a $25 mic and it works great
<HymnToLife> can you run the partitioner at all ?
<Phoul> halfbakedntx, what kind of mic?
<eXIstenZ> Can anyone recommend me a good CD Burning program?
<HymnToLife> eXIstenZ> k3b
<halfbakedntx> Phoul: Logitec
<Phoul> Im using a M20 microphone it works good but i still need audio gain n shit to make it less quiet
<Phoul> Nice
<flux___> k3b is kde
<Phoul> Im buying one soon this one is on its way out i think
<ufo> eXIstenZ, graveman is something you could try
<LordMelkor> halfbakedntx: no comp store nearby so its a pain to go out and buy one (or wait for one ordered online) and this mic worked great with Win98 so i figure i wanna use what i have
<HymnToLife> so what ?
<ozrg> HymnToLife: right at the beginning when i restart the pc and put the cd in. it says; search for USB HDD devices.
<HymnToLife> It's still the best burning app on linux
<ufo> k3b is good
<halfbakedntx> LordMelkor: Hrm yeah I dunno what to tell you..
<ParaSiteXY> does anyone knows an alternative ftp-client? I am using gftp right now, but it seems that it does not copy folders.
<flux___> eXIstenZ, GnomeBaker
<HymnToLife> ozrg> external CD drive ?
<LordMelkor> Phoul: what does kmix do
<ozrg> HymnToLife: i have none.
<HymnToLife> no f***ing way
<HymnToLife> gnomebacker sucks ass
<halfbakedntx> Ok I gotta get back to work :(  Cheers all
<HymnToLife> ozrg> then try disabling the USB boot in your BIOs
<LordMelkor> k3b is like the Nero of linux
<ufo> ParaSiteXY, do you use gnome?
<Ryan_is_here> hey
<HymnToLife> yeah
<ParaSiteXY> ufo yes
<Ryan_is_here> ok i have a big problem
<Phoul> LordMelkor, if your on kde it has the sound gain
<ozrg> ok.
<HymnToLife> really, k3b is a million times better than GB
<Ryan_is_here> i installed a new video card that seems to be working fine with my windows
<LordMelkor> Phoul: is there an equivalent for gnome?
<Ryan_is_here> but ubuntu wont load the graphical interface
<flux___> HymnToLife, i wouldn't know, i use the console
<Phoul> gmix
<Ryan_is_here> can anyone help me
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> you _can_ install it on gnome
<iReALLyGotNoTime> I thougt Nero for Linux was the Nero for Linux?
<ufo> you could connect with places--->network location or something
<ParaSiteXY> ufo: why did you asked?
<ttread> Ryan_is_here, what's your card?
<HymnToLife> flux___> how do you burn CDs then ?
<Ryan_is_here> radeon 9600
<jetscreamer> why would anybody buy nero for linux, just out of curiosity
<iReALLyGotNoTime> Ok that was sarcastic and troll-like I am sorry
<iReALLyGotNoTime> K3b is quite good :)
<HymnToLife> iReALLyGotNoTime> the nero for linux is even worse than the nautilus builtin burner
<polpak> Phoul, did you still want a screeny?
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LOL
<Psykus> k3b is for kde, right?
<LordMelkor> iReALLyGotNoTime it was just a comparison its not really nero
<Phoul> polpak, yes
<flux___> HymnToLife, man cdrecord
<ttread> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<jetscreamer> k3b is for anything
<Psykus> oh
<Phoul> pm me please because its hard to keep up with this convo
<jetscreamer> you'll need some kde libs to go with it
<Psykus> i figured with the "K", it might be made for kde
<jetscreamer> but they come by theirselves
<HymnToLife> flux___> if I remeber well
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LordMelkor, I knew it, I was out of place trying to be funny :) bad choice of sarcasm :)
<HymnToLife> k3b uses cdrecord
<jetscreamer> yeah it was origially
<jetscreamer> or so
<Ryan_is_here> where do i paste that to use it
<ttread> Ryan_is_here, check that wiki link
<jetscreamer> still is, but you can run it w/o having a full blown kde install
<HymnToLife> Psykus> it is
<LordMelkor> iReALLyGotNoTime sarcasm is so hard to detect in online chat -__-
<HymnToLife> but KDE apps run very well on Gnome and vice versa
<eXIstenZ> Can anyone link me to a good sources.list list?
<ttread> Ryan_is_here, open it in a www browser
<Psykus> oh ok
<Ryan_is_here> ok
<Ryan_is_here> one second
<Psykus> grabbing it off of apt-get now
<HymnToLife> eXIstenZ> here's mine : "An infinite number of monkeys typing into GNU Emacs would never make a good program... except for MS Paint, of course. That's a keeper."
<Psykus> oh how I love apt-get
<HymnToLife> damn
<HymnToLife> c/p error
<HymnToLife> http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<Ryan_is_here> thanks ttread
<maxkelley> say, how would I set up bind to point one.craplandia.be to a certain compy on my lan, and two.craplandia.be to another one ?
<Ryan_is_here> ill give that a shot
<ttread> ok Ryan_is_here, yw
<maxkelley> they're both running on the same external IP...
<maxkelley> is it even possible?
<HymnToLife> it is
<maxkelley> how
<HymnToLife> if you bought a domain name which allows subdomains
<HymnToLife> I don't know how though :/
<maxkelley> creating an A record that points to 192.168.x.y ?
<maxkelley> i have a domain name.. the craplandia.be one.
<wickers> HymnToLife, any domain 'supports' subdomains...
<Kr4t05> That man page for date makes no sence to me. :/
<maxkelley> all you have to do is configure them :)
<LordMelkor> kmix or gmix doesnt seem to be in the repos... so i got xmix.... lol hopefully it will do what i want it to
<wickers> subdomain support is on the host level. Not domain level.
<maxkelley> sillywabbit..
<Kr4t05> Can someone tell me exactly how I set the date to 'Thu Mar 9 10:05:35 2006'?
<HymnToLife> wickers> I know some domain name services who don't
<HymnToLife> you just have www.yourdomain.com and that's all
<wickers> HymnToLife, you know of some hosts that don't...
<HymnToLife> well maybe
<maxkelley> www is a subdomain of yourdomain.com
<Jarigo> hey, is dapper okay to use?
<HymnToLife> I'm not very much into it
<maxkelley> did you know *that*?
<maxkelley> Jarigo: sure :)
<selinium> qp
<flux___> Kr4t05, australian?
<Jarigo> maxkelley, how do i try it?
<selinium> qpqp
<Jarigo> !dapper
<HymnToLife> given I'm on dialup, such things are quite useless for me :D
<sistema> espaol
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<maxkelley> it's pretty stable, or so I've heard
<heyjoe2> hey, can anyone tell me some commands to make my system start up quicker. it seems to be stalling on the raid devices part
<Kr4t05> flux___: The server I'm connecting to is.
<sistema> hablan espaol aqui
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kr4t05> flux___: And the goofy IRCd's need to have the same system time.
<heyjoe2> someone told me some earlier and it worked, but now its taking a while again
<flux___> man date ?
<flux___> lol
<wickers> HymnToLife, any request you send to sub.domain.com first goes to domain.com then it gets sorted out by local DNS servers... it's host related.
<Kr4t05> flux___: Read it, I didn't get it. :/
<Seveas> wickers, not completely true
<wickers> Segarra, but for the sake of simplicity..
<wickers> err...
<wickers> Seveas, I meant.
<wickers> ^^
<Seveas> 
<heyjoe2> can someone help me with making my bootup quicker?
<flux___> Kr4t05,  date -d "Thu Mar 9 10:11:08 EST 2006"
<wickers> I mean to say that it's set first on the host level... how  it trickles down the DNS path is a different story.
<maxkelley> ohmygod  i love that smiley.
<eXIstenZ> How can I install flash for firefox 1.5?
<Kr4t05> flux___: You rock! :)
<wickers> 
<FLSimpsonKPT> how do you install wine??
<flux___> Kr4t05, wait,... -s not -d
<wickers> Seveas, what's the hex unicode for that again?
<wickers> the smilie
<Seveas> no idea
<maxkelley> eXIstenZ: you should be able to go to a site with flash, click "click here to install plugins" and go through that
<rem__> sudo apt-get install wine
<HymnToLife> !tell FLSimpsonKPT about wine
<epsilon5> #greece
<Seveas> I use xchats auto-replace and have forgotten the code
<wickers> lol
<kevjava> put this in your sources.list:  ' deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/'
<eXIstenZ> maxkelley, it says that installation failed, I don't know why.
<wickers>  wonders
<maxkelley> eXIstenZ: O RLY?!?
<cocas> hello every body
<maxkelley> !flash
<ubotu> rumour has it, flash is installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HymnToLife> !tell cocas about hello
<maxkelley> eXIstenZ: ^^
<maxkelley> we have an about-hello message?
<maxkelley> are you freaking kidding me?
<HymnToLife> yeah
<maxkelley> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, maxkelley!
<HymnToLife> !hello
<maxkelley> oh :)
<maxkelley> hehe
<flux___> !tell flux___ about hello
<maxkelley> niice
<wickers> !hello
<maxkelley> helawo!
<eXIstenZ> maxkelley, what rss reader do you use
<cocas> :q
<wickers> I'm not feeling the bot hello love. :(
<goodboy> i m finished to downloed wine
<goodboy> what i do now
<maxkelley> eXIstenZ: liferea, when I need it.
<wickers> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, wickers!
<wickers> there we go
<maxkelley> eXIstenZ: I don't use feeds too much
<LordMelkor> how can i get RealPlay10 to play streaming realmedia files for firefox... right now mplayer plays them but doesnt work most of the time
<goodboy> who to instal it
<blanky> guys, anyone know how to install the new gnome
<wickers> LordMelkor, do you have realplayer 10 installed?
<maxkelley> goodboy: where'd you download it from?
<eletido> I like using Thunderbird's news reader. it works well for me.
<kevjava> eXIstenZ: try EasyUbuntu:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<goodboy> how*
<wickers> actually brb... gotta feed the dog
<maxkelley> goodboy: yeah, where did you download it from?
<HymnToLife> !tell godboy about wine
<LordMelkor> wickers: yes
<iReALLyGotNoTime> Does anyone know of an IRC widget here?
<HymnToLife> goodboy> see the link ubotu gave you
<maxkelley> HymnToLife: heh.. I guess you are religious :)
<maxkelley> godboy? :P
<maxkelley> harhar.
<HymnToLife> not at all
<flux___> goodboy, sudo apt-get install wine
<maxkelley> HymnToLife: k, then why did you call him godboy? :P
<HymnToLife> because of a typo I guess
<maxkelley> hehe
<maxkelley> i figured you'd catch that and re-send it to him before I had to pester you to death :)
<LordMelkor> Phoul: what do i set to have volume gain for my mic in kmix?
<maxkelley> oh well, pestering is fun :)
<Phoul> LordMelkor, you just add it
<LordMelkor> Phoul: i mean which bar do i move :-p
<kevjava> goodboy: put this in your /etc/apt/sources.list: 'deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/'.
<iReALLyGotNoTime> #gdesklet
<iReALLyGotNoTime> wow
<goodboy> when i compile glib he telling me configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<goodboy> See `config.log' for more details.
<Phoul> LordMelkor, none you go to the end and turn on mic gain
<LordMelkor> oh
<Phoul> Or if you want to move bars just do that
<goodboy> what mean that
<Phoul> But i dont know which for sure
<kevjava> goodboy: Then 'apt-get upgrade && apt-get install wine'
<bimberi> goodboy: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Razor-X> goo
<goodboy> i read config.log but nothing there
<kevjava> Sorry, s/upgrade/update
<Razor-X> goodboy: ``sudo aptitude install build-essential''
<Razor-X> Heh, bimberi beat me to it.
<bimberi> Razor-X: looks like you tripped :)
<Razor-X> kevjava: WINE for a C compiler?!
<markk> I'm officially going out of my mind
<LordMelkor> Phoul: Oh this... its already enabled.. i enabled that with the default volume controller... it helps somewhat but i need even more gain :-/
<markk> I need some help here
<heyjoe2> can someone help me with getting ubuntu to boot quicker? please?
<Phoul> LordMelkor, best bet?
<Phoul> Buy a new mic
<kevjava> Razor-X: Was referring to an earlier query, apologies.
<maxkelley> markk: shoot, me friend!
<heyjoe2> simple question?
<shiv> I get this error when I start bibus. Database error dbBib.getRoot: ('no such table: bibrefKey',)
<Razor-X> kevjava: Ah.
<LordMelkor> :(
<goodboy> it is programe for paltalk
<maxkelley> markk: well, don't shoot me, shoot.. your question.
<goodboy> site web
* Phoul smells a troll
<Phoul> >.>
<ahave> IRC widget or desklets sounds like a nice idea, if anyone knows about it
<_trick> Can anyone recommend a guide for migrating a small bussiness from windows to linux?
<markk> Well, I installed Ubuntu on friday, and it all went quite smooth and fast
<polpak> heyjoe2, are you on a laptop?
<goodboy> but i havnt links now
<maxkelley> goodboy: is english your native language?
<markk> but we tried to install a second OS on the hard drive (2nd partition) and screwed it up
<iReALLyGotNoTime> ahave, that's what I am saying!
<markk> and so, we deleted everything, and installed ubuntu again
<markk> now, on the first install, I could play America's army
<maxkelley> hmm
<maxkelley> install the second OS first, then ubuntu
<goodboy> Name: glib-2.10.1
<maxkelley> try that.
<Razor-X> Can someone ping6 irc6.rizon.net to tell me if it's up?
<maxkelley> Razor-X: sure.
<markk> it played very nice and fast, after I switched to the 3d driver
<Xeronic> where to get esddsp?
<goodboy> no
<LordMelkor> W00T
<markk> now, with the second install, it played so slow that it's unplayable
<maxkelley> Razor-X: unknown-host
<markk> and the compuer seemed slow
<_trick> Razor-X, unknown host
<goodboy> but i can understand freansh beter than english
<LordMelkor> it worked! i had to increase "capture" and here you all had me thinking i had to go buy new stuff
<maxkelley> markk: install the second OS first, then ubuntu.
<maxkelley> goodboy: freanish?
<markk> so, I eventually deleted that install and did a full reinstall all over again...  and it is STILL slow
<markk> the only thing on the drive is ubuntu
<goodboy> frensh
<shiv_> I really need help on this : I get this error when I start bibus. Database error dbBib.getRoot: ('no such table: bibrefKey',) Any help?
<goodboy> frencais
<maxkelley> goodboy: oh, french. try #ubuntu-fr
<maxkelley> i think that's a channel..
<goodboy> ok thanks you
<markk> yet, even though I've changed video drivers and so on, I cannot get the game to play.  it's still slow
<maxkelley> !francais
<ubotu> maxkelley: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<maxkelley> pah.
<bimberi> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maxkelley> !french
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, maxkelley
<markk> something worked the first time that no longer works
<maxkelley> yeah, goodboy, #ubuntu-fr
<markk> and yet, it's just a default install
<markk> with the only change being video drivers
<markk> from default
<maxkelley> markk: are you sure you're wiping everything on each install?
<eXIstenZ> maxkelley, adding the java modules for firefox 1.5 is the same as 1.0.7?
<markk> yes
<Razor-X> _trick: Ah.
<maxkelley> eXIstenZ: erm, not sure.. believe so.
<markk> the drive partition is clean
<markk> when I start
<Razor-X> Can you also ping6 irc.ipv6.freenode.net, people who ping6'd irc6.rizon.net?
<markk> I don't see any s trange deficiencies
<markk> like drives not running in dma mode
<maxkelley> Razor-X: erm, network unreachable.
<maxkelley> Razor-X: wait, do you need an ipv6 conn?
<markk> yet, framerate in AA went from 33 to 8
<markk> for all the same settings
<maxkelley> pah, of course you do hahaha
<Razor-X> maxkelley: Yesh :D.
<biloyp> anyone ever use lkl (linux keylogger)
<Razor-X> maxkelley: Yeah, I'm connected via irc.ipv6.freenode.net.
<Razor-X> Just wondering if I need more DNS servers.
<maxkelley> Razor-X: well, in that case, that won't work, now will it? :)
<Razor-X> Hehe.
<sobersabre> hi.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by ChanServ
* maxkelley eats flan
<maxkelley> !flan
<ubotu> maxkelley: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<maxkelley> hah
<sobersabre> I have an annoying thing in my gnome desktop. once per random time, esd is spawned, and it takes over my sound card. so I cannot talk via skype. ( I can talk, but cannot hear anything )
<maxkelley> flan makes ubotu have a syntax error.. foreign puddings must turn him on...
<maxkelley> sobersabre: killall esd
<sobersabre> maxkelley no sh1te!
<maxkelley> chances are, a program your are using is using esd :)
<maxkelley> sobersabre: well then, why did you need me? :)
<sobersabre> wow.
<ompaul> language please
<elkbuntu> attitude check time
<Phoul> How do you uninstall things with ubuntu?
* maxkelley cleans sobersabre's moute out with soap
<Phoul> I tried apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> Sorry, I found an independant IPV6 site that looked it up for me. Seems it's not there.
<Phoul> But it didnt work
<maxkelley> Phoul: like, is there a certain pkg you wish to uninstall?
<Phoul> the whole thing i just installed
<maxkelley> Phoul: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Phoul> I very much disliked it lol
<Razor-X> sobersabre: Most programs, including Window Managers, can use ALSA directly.
<navarone> Phoul don't forget "sudo" in front
<Razor-X> I, for one, find sound servers incredibly annoying.
<maxkelley> real man use su!
<sobersabre> Razor-X but the thing is that skype is retarded, and it uses OSS.
<Phoul> Umm...
<Razor-X> maxkelley: Go back to LFS, real man ;).
<farous> Phoul: how did you install kubuntu
<maxkelley> Razor-X: that's something linux, as a whole, has to improve on :)
<maxkelley> Razor-X: eh? :)
<Razor-X> sobersabre: Well, Ubuntu has an OSS->ALSA wrapper by default.
<Phoul> farous, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<farous> for apt-get will not remove everything
<Phoul> How do i uninstall it then
<Razor-X> maxkelley: Linux From Scratch ;).
<farous> Phoul: than you will need to remove all packages one at a time or look for something common to them all
<Razor-X> sobersabre: Some of my applications refuse to play to ALSA, and play to OSS instead.
<maxkelley> Razor-X: heh
<Razor-X> Which is... weird, but oh well, it all works without a sound server.
<sobersabre> Razor-X which e.g. ?
<farous> Phoul: most probably libqt3. That if you do not want any qt appl
<Razor-X> sobersabre: I think ogg123 is one of those that play to OSS.
<Razor-X> But, it's wrapped to ALSA just fine.
<spec> the new kernel breaks my ndiswrapper's BCM4306 driver *whine*
<spec> (in dapper)
<farous> spec same prob here too
<Razor-X> spec: The new kernel may, by default, include some Broadcom support.
<spec> i know the fix
<spec> it's simple
<IdleOne> spec check in #ubuntu+1
<Razor-X> I, for one, disabled Broadcom support in my 2.6.15 kernel.
<spec> i'm just bitching :p
<biloyp> anyone know what the abbreviation for the keymap is used in USA? Ex. Italina would be "it".
<biloyp> Italian
<farous> lol
<Razor-X> biloyp: ``us''
<spec> i regressed to the older kernel (or just unload the bcm module and reload the ndiswrapper module)
<farous> do not bitck on unstable release
<biloyp> Razor, thx I tried that
<Razor-X> biloyp: England is ``en''.
<biloyp> got it Raxor-X
<ufo> spec, or add the bcm43xx to blacklist
<spec> err, where's this blacklist of yours?
<spec> i thought there should be one, but i didn't know for sure, so i didnt' look :p
<Razor-X> Ah, dapper loads broadcom as a module, huh?
* maxkelley is a jet and is screaming and says hello to the screaming jet
<ufo> spec, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sobersabre> Razor-X have you played with your .asoundrc ?
<Razor-X> *Dapper
<Razor-X> sobersabre: A bit, but only to get DMIX working.
<maxkelley> off to das.. place.
<spec> ufo: thanks
<sobersabre> hm... what is DMIX... is ac'97 capable of it ?
<spec> now i can upgrade to the new kernel and not fail miserably
<Razor-X> sobersabre: DMIX allows you to play simeltaneous sounds.
<spec> compiz also has a new error, but I think i'll be lazy and wait for an update
<sobersabre> and is AC'97 codec enabled sound capable of it ?
<Razor-X> sobersabre: It's a purely software solution.
<mandavi> hi, with what application can i have a detailed view on a wlan signal stengh?
<biloyp> anyone know command to make a file
<Razor-X> Since if your card could do it via hardware, you wouldn't *need* DMIX.
<spec> ufo: do i have to do anything else, or just add the blacklist statement?
<spec> biloyp: touch
<aroticoz> how can I mount virtual cd's like deamon tools in win ?
<biloyp> thx
<spec> aroticoz: mount -o loop /path/to/cdrom.iso /mnt/cdrom
<aroticoz> thanks spec
<spec> h'okay, time to reboot and see if new kernel works well
<sobersabre> Razor-X I don't understand the www links refer to a file ~/.asoundrc... sine when shall I be able to create entry in /dev via editing ~/.asoundrc ?!?!?
<sobersabre> s/sine/since/
<Razor-X> sobersabre: Huh? ALSA exists already.
<s-wx> hp: unable to open /var/run/hplip/hpiod.port: No such file or directory: prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 75.. no one knows about this problem? My printer was working very well  day before...
<bowie> hello
<bowie> i need help on nvidia dirver instalation
<Razor-X> sobersabre: Your sound server uses ALSA.
<IdleOne> why does installing xchat-gnome remove xchat and ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop?
<funkyHat> sobersabre, it's only a meta-entry. programs running with different UIDS can't see it
<ahave> anyone having problems with vmware products and X crashing?
<ahave> could be a problem with the XFree86??
<funkyHat> ahave, no, not had any problems with VMware server
<bowie> is there a room for nvidia problems??
<funkyHat> ahave, well considering you shouldn't be using XFree86...
<Razor-X> bowie: Google should help.
<ttread> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Razor-X> bowie: Helped me. Until a new conflict closed my nVidia driver support.
<Razor-X> Of course, I compiled a new kernel for it, and everything but, that's besides the point....
<bowie> ok thanks
<ahave> Welle as such I'm not, but as i understand Gnome in 5.10 is more or less based on XFree86
<IdleOne> Razor-X>  telling ppl to Google is not an acceptable answer
<Razor-X> IdleOne: It is, actually.
<Razor-X> IdleOne: When something exists on Google, it's more effective to refer to it than to cite it.
<Razor-X> Since you can see the original document, and it's scope.
<Razor-X> Because all the information on drivers and driver patches, and what-not I remember not, and took me ages to compile together.
<SoulPropagatio1> how do i configure the bootsplashesque thingy?
<SoulPropagation> oops, there we go
<Razor-X> SoulPropagation: Well... unless Ubuntu kernels support 'em by default, you're going to have to recompile your kernel.
<bimberi> !usplash
<ubotu> rumour has it, usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<SoulPropagation> thanks
<mandavi> anyone knows a tool to view the wlan signal strenght in a continous mesurement?
<bimberi> SoulPropagation: yw :)
<biloyp> anyone ever use lkl (linux key logger) app?
<IdleOne>     *
<IdleOne>       Any help is appreciated of course, but you should help people solve their problems. If you get stuck, say so instead of guessing; someone else will step up and continue. There is heaps of information available on the wiki, [WWW]  in the infobot and at other places. Try to familiarize yourself with that informations. Telling people to RTFM or to "just google it" is not very polite, find them a url or at least give them some dire
<IdleOne> ctions to documentation they can use. Do not recommend outdated and bad information such as ubuntuguide.org or bad solutions such as using install-css.sh from libdvdread, running java-installer.bin files directly or using automatix. For all these things there are much safer alternatives available.
<IdleOne>  taken from wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<dooglus> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<ahave> I'll rephrase my question. Has anyone a working installation of a vmware product? And if yes, could my problem be related to a 2.6.15 kernel?
<pppoe_dude> hi. how do i activate mouse (cursor actions) in VIM?
<noirequus> IdleOne: why not just send folks that link?
<bimberi> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<kevjava> pppoe_dude: try using gvim
<bimberi> dooglus: ^^^^ (the last link)
<pppoe_dude> kevjava, ok thanks
<s-wx> hp: unable to open /var/run/hplip/hpiod.port: No such file or directory: prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 75.. no one knows about this problem? My printer was working very well the  day before.. I touch nothing...
<IdleOne> noirequus> ?
<ompaul> IdleOne, the paste :-)
<noirequus> IdleOne: um, instead of pasting the big post, why not send folks the link instead?
<kevjava> pppoe_dude: apt-get install vim-gtk
<dooglus> bimberi: thanks.
<LjL> apt-get install emacs-qt
<Razor-X> IdleOne: Let me rephrase, IdleOne.
<bimberi> dooglus: yw :)
<Razor-X> Google for ``nVidia drivers''.
<Razor-X> Since, someone had to tell *me* what to type in google the first time.
<Razor-X> How did I expect someone else would know what to do automatically?!
<IdleOne> noirequus>  didnt think of it figured I would just paste him the relevant part of the link ;/
<Razor-X> :P.
<ompaul> Razor-X, that ain't helpful, there is a wiki with that attached, you could do that
<amgad> guys, how can i get the monitor to turn off after idle time,
<Razor-X> ompaul: Someone else already referred him the Wiki Link.
<amgad> i tried the screen saver power managment settings, it didn't work
<bimberi> IdleOne: xchat and xchat-gnome conflict, so installing one removes the other and any of its dependencies.  In xchat's case those dependencies are ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> I was adding supplemental letters.
<noirequus> amgad: system > prefs > screesaver > advanced tab
<IdleOne> ompaul>  and noirequus  how did you know I pasted the entire paragraphe anyway?
<Razor-X> *supplemental information.
<noirequus> IdleOne: i wrote a lot of it
<ompaul> IdleOne, its in the channel :)
<IdleOne> hmmmmmm
<IdleOne> it should be
<dooglus> bimberi: xchat-gnome is a dependant of ubuntu-desktop, not the other way around.
<dooglus> *dependancy*
<bimberi> dooglus: breezy not dapper
<IdleOne> I meant shouldnt
<dooglus> bimberi: ok, xchat then.
<amgad> noirequus, i tried it, it didn't work, any known bugs?
<IdleOne> in any case sorry about the paste folks didnt mean it
<ahave> What is the purpose of ubuntu-desktop anyway?
<noirequus> amgad: none known. did you give it time?
<ahave> I've seen no effect when removing it, and reinstalling it
<Spec> yay :p
<dooglus> ahave: it is a package which depends on a whole bunch of desktop apps.  installing ubuntu-desktop will make sure that all the default desktop apps are installed.
<bimberi> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop is probably a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<SoapBathX606X> Hey.
<ahave> ahh, thanks
<amgad> noirequus, yeah, it set it to hour, found it on when i woke up, now set it 1 minute, and watched, it didnt work
<SoapBathX606X> Whats the min specs for running Ubuntu Live CD.
<Phoul> is there a media player that will play .asx?
<LjL> SoapBathX606X: i don't know about the official specs, but i'd say some 200mhz and 128 megs of ram is the very very minimum
<amgad> noirequus, does it related to running video on the disktop, i am running tvtime..
<ahave> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> well, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<noirequus> amgad: i have no idea.
<dooglus> ahave: for instance, if and when you upgrade to dapper, the only reason the upgrade process will know to install xchat-gnome is because the new ubuntu-desktop package depends on it.  if you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed, you won't get any of the new dapper packages.
<amgad> noirequus, ok thanks..
<Spec> running 'alsamixer' gives me an error, running alsamixer -c 0 or -c 1 works just fine...
<vlauzums> Greetings: I have a question - is there a Ubuntu schedule application that has a calendar? Something like the Calendar / Tasks feature in Evolution mail?
<Phoul> anyone know about ask?
<Spec> the error is: Unable to find definition 'defaults.ctl.card',
<Phoul> asx*
<hatake_kakashi> SoapBathX606X: adding to what LjL said, theres hardly a likely chance it will run GUI fine
<ahave> dooglus: very informative
<Phoul> .asx media..
<hatake_kakashi> with that sort of spec that is
<amgad> guys, anybody have suggestions, howto get the monitor to turn off after idle, the prefs>screensaver->advanced thingy??
<dooglus> ahave: in a terminal, type "apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop".  it will show you which packages ubuntu-desktop keeps installed for you.
<aroticoz> how can I mount a bin(cue) virtual CD ?
<SoapBathX606X> Okey thanks guys. And now my next question. I have two laptops neither run the interface. (Related to my graphics card I guess)
<basbryan> aroticoz: mount it loopback?
<aroticoz> i'm realy new :| what do you mean ?
<bimberi> vlauzums: do you mean something like MS Project?  If so, have a look at 'planner'
<basbryan> aroticoz: i mount iso's in loopback all the time
<aroticoz> how ?
<vlauzums> bimberi: something more personal, where I can put in tasks for myself and mark appointments on a calendar
<aroticoz> what is loopback
<noirequus> aroticoz: use binchunker to convert it to .iso then do as basbryan suggests
<kevjava> vlauzums: I use KOrganizer.  Evolution is very good for that too.
<SoapBathX606X> I have a S3\UChromeP.
<hatake_kakashi> basbryan: iirc you cannot mount bin/cue files with -o loop, only iso9660 files
<polpak> vlauzums, evolution?
<bimberi> vlauzums: ah, kk, evolution or mozilla-calendar perhaps
<vlauzums> i was using evolution until i started having problems with it
<polpak> vlauzums, depends on if you're using gnome or kde what you'll have installed
<vlauzums> ah nice, mozilla-calendar
<vlauzums> i'm using gnome ubuntu
<LjL> vlauzums: what about evolution itself? i use KDE, not gnome, which does have an application like the one you seem to want, inside Kontact... but i guess Evolution is mostly similar?
<rancorus> Hi, Is there any way to remove the touchpad functions of left-clicking
<basbryan> aroticoz: http://thomer.com/howtos/mount_loopback.html
<aroticoz> thanks
<vlauzums> i'll see how mozilla calendar works, thank you everyone
<Spec> aroticoz: little different
<Spec> aroticoz: .bin/.cue files aren't .iso files
<curley_sue> vlauzums have u tried the calendar of mozilla (could b embbeded in either firefox or thunderbird,while in TB it can even mail u notifications...)
<vlauzums> oh excellent!
<ahave> dooglus: apt-cache answered my question. very relavant
<basbryan> spec: how to convert bin/cue to iso?
<Spec> cuetools
<LKRaider> bin2iso
<hatake_kakashi> basbryan: noirequus has just mentioned before
<dooglus> basbryan: I don't know.  but mplayer can play .bin files directly if that helps.
<Spec> or maybe cue2toc
<hatake_kakashi> 10:00:17 < noirequus> aroticoz: use binchunker to convert it to .iso then do as basbryan suggests
<basbryan> hatake:sorry
<curley_sue> vlauzums: only pay attention that unlike evolution it is not automatically running in gnome so u have to add it to your startup progs
<LKRaider> or use windows :P
<dooglus> basbryan: "bchunk" might be what you need
<eXIstenZ> How can I install the java web start for firefox?
<Spec> there are many different ways
<Spec> there's multiple SF.net projects to do this
<basbryan> i was asking for articoz...  ty all for answers
<aroticoz> thanks
<ahave> vmware anyone having a program, that doesn't crash X?
<ahave> No help in knowledgebase on vmware website
<dollar> how can i install my nvidia driver to run 3ddesk ?
<ahave> dollar, did you install the official nvidia driver?
<redguy> dollar: what is 3ddesk?
<redguy> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<redguy> dollar: did you follow that guide?
<ahave> its a way of changing desktop space in form og a cube
<basbryan> ahave:compiz and xgl?
<ahave> nope, its another story
<basbryan> ahave:ah
<ahave> its in synaptic
<bowie__> i got this, trying to install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9877
<bowie__> the nvidia driver
<kimchi_sg> hi all
<redguy> bowie__: how did you try to install the driver?
<bowie__> downloading from nvidia site
<redguy> bowie__: did you follow the guide ubotu gave few lines above?
<redguy> bowie__: why?
<bowie__> then sudo sh nvidia driver...
<ahave> bowie: what kernel do you use?
<redguy> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ahave> uname -r
<bowie__> yes i follow it, the guide
<bowie__> 2.6.12-9-686
<ahave> did you CC=gcc-3.4, export CC?
<aroticoz> sry to bother again but how do I use binchunker :S
<bowie__> i have gcc 4.0
<ahave> yep, but your kernel isn't build with that
<bowie__> redguy why what?
<ahave> so do CC=gcc-3.4
<redguy> bowie__: why do you want to make it, when there's a package ready for you in the repositories??
<ahave> and export CC
<kimchi_sg> i've a question... is it safe for me to copy .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives from one computer, for installation and upgrading on another? both are running breezy.
<ahave> and then do your install
<redguy> bowie__: why did you download from the nvidia site?
<redguy> kimchi_sg: sure
<linkd> kimchi_sg: i would think so
<bowie__> ahave ok i will
<polpak> kimchi_sg, yeah, that's fine so long as they are the same arch
<kimchi_sg> yes, both are i386.
<aroticoz> can anyone tell me how to use bitchunker :|
<bowie__> redguy because i install from scratch yesterday my linux distro
<blanky> how do I exit man pages?
<kimchi_sg> blanky: "q"
<_tcc> I need to mount my USB device.
<_tcc> How can I do that?
<basbryan> aroticoz: a google of bitchunker gave me one page
<blanky> haha thanks kimchi_sg
<kimchi_sg> and i can just run "dpkg -i *.deb" on the computer to install from the .debs, correct?
<basbryan> aroticoz:try another alt?
<ahave> Noone on the vmware thing? I've tried: free GSX, player, licensed ESX, workstation. All takes over X, no mouse distorted graphics.
<basbryan> aroticoz:(which is why i asked earlier) i cannot even recall last time i faced same prob, but i am pretty sure u can do cue/bin to iso, u just need to find a good up to date proggy for it
<plt> hi anybody speaking german in here ?
<DoTheRodeo_> how do you compile C++ source with gcc again
<basbryan> dotherodeo:g++?
<plt> same as c source but g++
<dollar> Hello
<dollar> How can i install my nvidia drivers so I could run 3ddesk and other apps
<DoTheRodeo_> yeah
<DoTheRodeo_> what's the command
<plt> you want to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu-linux ?
<Phoul> is there a reason i cant play .mpegs correctly?
<plt> i'd suggest to ask the ubuntu-wiki...
<Phoul> Because with some aps i get sound
<Phoul> Others i get only the video
<ahave> dollar: didn-t your compilation of modules not go well?
<mpmc> Does anyone know how, I get a location bar in the file manager instead of the buttons?
<plt> http://ubuntuusers.com
<brenner> mpmc: ctrl+L
<dollar> ahave,  it did
<dollar> but
<dollar> check this out
<plt> as far as i kno nautilus has no location bar
<dollar> ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<dollar> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<mpmc> You know like windows..
<dollar> I have Geforce fx
<brenner> DoTheRodeo_: this offtopic. ask in a c++ channel
<plt> did you try newest drivers from nvidia.com ?
<ahave> dollar: try glxgears
<dollar> plt no :P
<ahave> dollar: in a terminal
<Phoul> anyone willing to help me/
<plt> ooops sry dollar
<Phoul> I want to have a program that runs mpegs correctly like sound&video not just one or the othere
<brenner> Phoul: what apps are you trying?  what codecs have you installed?
<plt> Phoul: try mplayer or VLC (video lan client)
<Phoul> im trying. VLC and totem
<dollar> ahave, in a terminal what
<plt> vlc doesn't do ?
<Phoul> it gives video
<Phoul> No sound
<plt> sure that your mpegfile is ok ?
<rodrigo_> hi
<Phoul> Yeah
<Phoul> I tried many
<Phoul> They all do the same thing
<brenner> Phoul: have you intsalled gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Phoul> Doubt it
<brenner> Phoul: do so
<ahave> idollar: open a terminal and write: glxgears
<aroticoz> "mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom/ does not exist
<aroticoz> " ?!?!?!?
<plt> which api do you use for sound ?
<brenner> Phoul: what does totem do?
<rodrigo_> kick
<plt> alsa oss ?
<Phoul> mmm yes i did brenner
<Phoul> And totem gives sound but no video
<basbryan> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, basbryan
<JustinLynn> aroticoz> try mount /media/cdrom
<mpmc> Hmmmm..
<ahave> dollar: I'm trying to find a link on a howto
<aroticoz> thanks
<dollar> ok thanks
<ufo> how do see installed/loaded modules?
<dollar> how can I install KDE on ubuntu ??
<demantik> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.122.99.163]  by Ubugtu
* demantik was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<ufo> dollar, apt-get install kubunt-desktop
<brenner> Phoul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rodrigo_> hi there...  need some help..  can't mount my lexmark printer
<Amaranth> dollar: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ahave> dollar: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia+howto
<ufo> kubuntu-desktop
<brenner> Phoul: search for the codecs section
<rodrigo_> hi there...  need some help..  can't mount my lexmark printer
<rodrigo_> hi there...  need some help..  can't mount my lexmark printer
<rodrigo_> hi there...  need some help..  can't mount my lexmark printer
<rodrigo_> hi there...  need some help..  can't mount my lexmark printer
<Phoul> brener i did thos already
<aroticoz> yay it works, TY
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<brenner> rodrigo_: stop flooding
<rodrigo_> sorry
<dollar> ahave, ok thanks
<lafferpt> i'm trying to run password manager but gives this error: ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<rodrigo_> can't u hele me?
<dollar> Amaranth, do you know what the file sizes are ??
<mpmc> In the file manager I've seen screenshots with a location bar instead of directory buttons, how do I do that?
<Amaranth> dollar: no idea, apt will tell you
<JustinLynn> rodrigo_> what printer model is it?
<plt> rodrigo_: is your lexmarkprinter supported by ubuntu or do you need special software like turboprint ?
<brenner> mpmc: i've already told you. ctrl+L
<ompaul> rodrigo_, which actual model
<rodrigo_> z812..
<rodrigo_> i think isn't supported
<plt> do you know about turboprint ?
<mpmc> brenner: thx you, I didn't see your message, too much going on in here :P
<rodrigo_> Lexmark z812...   z800 Series.
<brenner> mpmc: no worries.  but it should have highlighted for you :-/
<ladofnod> is there a way to force my motherboard to recognize all the ram i have installed?
<plt> i "had" a lexmark because of these probs i have hp now ^^
<plt> ladofnod did you do a memtest ?
<eXIstenZ> How can I change the permissions for the auto-mounted NTFS partitions placed on the desktop?
<Phoul> Umm BLC isnt giving me any sound
<Phoul> Ideas?
<lafferpt> i'm trying to run password manager but gives this error: ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<rodrigo_> i dont know about turbo print..   what is it?
<dollar> ok
<Phoul> erm VLC isnt giving me any sound
<Phoul> >.>
<brenner> ladofnod: is ubuntu not recognising it?  or your bios?
<dollar> ahave, is it possible to install the drivers from nvidia.com ??
<basbryan> eXlstenz: chmod?
<mpmc> !easyreporites
<ubotu> mpmc: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ladofnod> no. i am aware that my board has a limit on in
<plt> turboprint is commercial software to get unsurpportet printers working under linuxboy
<ahave> dollar: as far as I've read, you shouldn't try to install KDE in Ubuntu with gnome. Haven't tried it myself, since I've read a good few post saying its mess everything up
<eXIstenZ> basbryan, doesn't work. It says the folders don't exist tho I see them on the desktop
<plt> just ask google for turboprint + lexmark
<plt> ladofnod what about biosupdate ?
<lafferpt> i'm trying to run password manager but gives this error: ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<brenner> ladofnod: so what's the issue?
<JustinLynn> rodrigo_> doing some research... may find something :)
<ladofnod> the manufact doesnt have anything for linux available
<Phoul> anyone here who can help me?
<Phoul> :(
<rodrigo_> i try everything before this chat..
<Phoul> I really wanna get it working
<ahave> Still noone with a working vmware install?
<brenner> lafferpt: if someone knows, they'll answer.  stop reapeating yourself.  meanwhile, try the forum
<mpmc> Now, anyone remember how I get the easy repo site that generates the respos?
<drakonan2> oh really? i was about to attempt to get it running ahave
<Synergy> umm
<cinder> Hi all!!
<brenner> ubotu: tell mpmc about easysource
<Synergy> i get a udi error or somesuch when trying to use my floopy
<Phoul> I will take that as a no?
<Synergy> is there a update i need
<cinder> Anyone knows how to use "eutils"?
<cinder> so I can configure engage
<mpmc> brenner: Thx you again, lol....
<brenner> Phoul: you installed w32codecs and totem-xine?
<Phoul> oop i got it working
<ahave> drakonan2, I've had no luck really so far. But I have a patched 2.6.15 kernel, since I have an ASUS MB that demands that
<ladofnod> im fairly certain there's nothing i can do, but just researching options if there are any
<JustinLynn> rodrigo_> how old is it?
<brenner> Synergy: what's the error?
<drakonan2> looks like it's not an issue on hoary
<navarone> ladofnod a bios update is not available?
<rodrigo_> who..? me?
<Cinder> Anyone knows how to use "eutils"?
<ahave> drakonan:I guess Qemu is ok, not only as fast
<JustinLynn> rodrigo_> no :) your printer.
<rodrigo_> ... jejje..
<ahave> drakonan2: It shouldn't be on 5.10 either
<rodrigo_> maybe 1 or 2 years--
<plt> where to get more themes for gnome (not gedesklets) ?
<basbryan> plt:gnome-look?
<brenner> ubotu: tell plt about themes
<ladofnod> there is one, but the image writer prog doesnt run in linux, and im not quite familiar with wine yet
<ahave> plt: gnomelooks
<Synergy> brenner given UDI is a not a mountable volume
<drakonan2> why are you wanting to use it out of curiosity ahave?
<Cinder> !ubotu eutils
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cinder
<brenner> Synergy: are you mounting thru terminal?
<plt> yeah like crux and glider etc what is brought with ubuntulog
<ompaul> Cinder, that is not the search this is
<ompaul> !eutils
<Synergy> brenner no
<plt> im lookin for more...
<eth0> hi, im in repositories and when i click add, the click all the four boxes, click ok, and then click add again, only 2 of the 4 boxes are checked - anyone know why?
<Synergy> new to linux
<Cinder> ompaul, thnxs
<Cinder> !eutils
<ubotu> Cinder: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<drakonan2> i'm trying to decide whether or not to put linux on this slow 350mhz or windows server 2003, it'll just be a file server
<eth0> is that supposed to happen or something?
<Synergy> brenner you mind if i msg you
<ahave> drakonan2: yep, and I'm doing an MCSA aswell, so it would be nice not to have to boot into windows
<ompaul> Cinder, the ! is the bots name in shorthand :-)
<brenner> Synergy: best to keep it in channel.  that way others can chip in
<Cinder> ompaul, okok
<mpmc> Can someone please remind me where the sources are?
<nathaniel> Does anyone know how I can check what version of XFREE86 I have?
<mpmc> the file..
<Synergy> k
<lafferpt> i'm trying to run password manager but gives this error: ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<ahave> drakonan2: and cooporate webmail is usually exhange, so no luck in firefox
<Synergy> im new to linux
<Synergy> i have not mounted in terminal
<Synergy> do i need to do that first
<Cinder> No one uses engage??
<ompaul> !patience
<brenner> Synergy: no. it's just an alternative method.  you should be aple to mount it through nautilus
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<brenner> s/aple/able
<drakonan2> what tests do you have so far?  I'm going to take 70-290 this Friday
<brenner> Synergy: is it possible it's just the disk?
<dollar> is there like a taskmanager or something ?? like ctrl+alt+del on winblows?
<rodrigo_> i have this file... (z810llpddk-2.0-3.i386.rpm)
<basbryan> synergy: addinfg a repos doesn't need a mount
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> I guess offtopic is Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<brenner> dollar: apps >sys tools > sys monitor
<Amaranth> dollar: gnome-system-monitor
<Cinder> dollar, gnome-system-monitor
<ompaul> drakonan2, ^^ ubotu :-)
<rodrigo_> maybe i didn't install right in my ubuntu 5.10
<brenner> basbryan: he's not doing anything with his repos
<Synergy> brenner tried 2 disk
<eth0> hi, im in repositories and when i click add, the click all the four boxes, click ok, and then click add again, only 2 of the 4 boxes are checked - anyone know why? is that supposed to happen or something?
<Amaranth> easyubuntu will setup ctrl-alt-del so it launches gnome-system-monitor, iirc
<brenner> Synergy: let's try and mount it manually thru terminal: apps > access. > terminal
<basbryan> my bad then...  i thought he was looking for a source for a kernel .deb
<nathaniel> The ATI Check.sh is not working on my system...How do I figure out what verison of xfree86 i'm running?
<Synergy> k
<mpmc> I know this is a stupid question, but where is the sources list stored?
<Slant_Mobile> mpmc: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mike998> mpmc /etc/apt/source.list
<ahave> drakonan2: I have 070-270 so far, I have taken the classes, but I've haden't had the time to take the other yet. But good luck, the exams are nasty
<mpmc> thx, lol
<ompaul> mpmc, (A) its not stupid and (B) ^^
<mike998> is anyone else having problems with the nm-applet?
<ompaul> ahave, drakonan2 please take your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic it is offtopic for here
<ahave> Understood
<brenner> Synergy: ready?
<Synergy> yea
<brenner> Synergy: first, we'll have a look at the current settings for you floppy drive: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<brenner> Synergy: type that and enter your password when prompted
<ompaul> ahave, it an actual channel and your partner in chat is there :-)
<brenner> nathaniel: you running breezy?
<nathaniel> yup
<brenner> nathaniel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mike998> hmmm - okay, I am using dapper, and since I did an upgrade today, my nm-applet simply gives me warnings and will not start...  Does anyone have any ideas why this is?  I have tried removing and reinstalling it.
<mike998> I can post the info if required
<ompaul> mike998, talk about dapper in channel #ubuntu+1
<brenner> nathaniel: i think it's xorg 6.8.0.  i could be horribly wrong though
<mike998> roger
<basbryan> mike998:#ubuntu+1
<ompaul> mike998, thanks
<nathaniel> brenner: ok, thanks  i'll look into it
<rodrigo_> HOW install turboprint-1.93-2.tgz in Ubuntu 5.10??..  i just downloaded
<brenner> nathaniel: but you should follow the wiki instructions for the install.  there's stuff for the ati.com driver there
<Synergy> k
<Synergy> brenner brb
<eth0> hi, im in repositories and when i click add, the click all the four boxes, click ok, and then click add again, only 2 of the 4 boxes are checked - anyone know why? is that supposed to happen or something?
<Synergy> im back and forth
<Synergy> this pc is in other room
<Sh4d0x> hi all, grtz from belgium
* mumbles hates his pernats
<Lock-Dog> re
<Lock-Dog> i need help pls.
<mumbles> why couldent they backup all there documents in a structered enviroment
<Sh4d0x> can someone explain me what a flash screens does?
<brenner> Synergy: heh. ok.  look for the line with "/dev/fd0" in it.  paste that exact line here
<Lock-Dog> i have an alcatel speed touch home modem
<Lock-Dog> i need to make vpn connection in ubuntu
<Lock-Dog> how do i do that?
<Kr4t05> How would I set an NFS dir to automatically mount on boot-up? fstab?
<basbryan> can anyone help eth0?  cuz i can't...  mine works just fine
<brenner> mumbles: are they the  type with 100 icons on the desktop? :)
<Lock-Dog> yep
<Lock-Dog> also eth0
<Lock-Dog> ethernet
<mumbles> brenner yeh
<mumbles> and links to folders on there desktop
<mumbles> soddit
<ompaul> Lock-Dog,  OpenVPN is the best program I know for this and have a look at the nice FAQ on the net for it
<mumbles> this time im going to make it so backing up is easy
<Lock-Dog> ompaul 10x
<eth0> Lock-Dog: yeah?
<Lock-Dog> eth0,sorry ;)
<mumbles> im going to sit here tommow and sort out there entire backup drive
<eth0> oh ok
<eth0> i can only get 3 of the 4 security repos to appear on the list
<_axel> hi, anybody know how can i change my open files limit? i tried setting 'axel hard nofile 4096' in /etc/security/limits.conf and re-login, i even rebooted, but i keep getting 1024 as limit
<Sh4d0x> nvm, i'm off hunting some sleep
<IdleOne> whats the command to move a .py file from Desktop to /.xchat2?
<Sh4d0x> bb
<LjL> IdleOne: mv
<mandavi_> eth0: why don't you just edit /ect/apt/sources.list?
<eth0> sorry not security, i have all 4 of those, i only have 3 of the 4 for "breey badger"
<eth0> mandavi_: ok, will do
<IdleOne> LjL>  I dont know the syntax can you be more specific please :)
<basketcase3> Could anyone out there help me get my winmodem working in Linux? I am thouroughly confused as to which driver to get.
<brenner> IdleOne: mv ~/Desktop/blah.py ~/.xchat2
<brenner> IdleOne: i thought you were a guru
<IdleOne> thank you  brenner  anf LjL
<Synergy> brenner /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,no auto
<LjL> !tell idleone about cli
<IdleOne> brenner>  way far from guru
<LjL> IdleOne: where "~" is shorthand for your home directory
<eth0> mandavi_: did that b4, all of them are uncommented
<IdleOne> ljl thanks :P
<brenner> Synergy: ok.  change it so it looks like: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto rw,users,noauto,fmask=111,dmask=000  0   0
<mandavi_> eth0: hmm
<Kr4t05> How would I set an NFS dir to automatically mount on boot-up?
<LjL> Kr4t05: put it in /etc/fstab i suppose
<mandavi_> basketcase3: did you read http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ ?
<Kr4t05> LjL: I tried
<Lock-Dog> can ne1 pls hlp,in private?
<eth0> i have 3 x breezy badger, and 2 x updates in my repos list
<sinaduel> hello, I just installed Cadega, but when it gets to the the hardware information, my GeForce FX5200 card doesn't show up
<blanky> hey guys, I have an extra button on my mouse, how can I 'bind' or configure it so that in firefox it acts as the BACK button?
<LjL> Kr4t05: perhaps the network is not up yet when the system tries to mount it (shouldn't happen, but does)
<blanky> it automatically does that in Windows
<ompaul> basketcase3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<eth0> when i clicked all four to be in there
<eth0> for each
<mandavi_> eth0: when you do a apt-get update - does it renew all the sources?
<LjL> Kr4t05: you could put a "mount" command into your /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, that's started later hopefully
<mpmc> Kr4t05: /dev/hda1       /media/ntfs  ntfs    nls=utf8,auto,user,umask=0222 0       0
<mandavi_> eth0:  or only three out of four?
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, ask in public and have 567 people help
<LjL> nfs or ntfs?
<brenner> ubotu: tell blanky about mouse
<zezu> i'm using "readelf -l /tools/bin/* | grep interpreter" to display the linkage in all of the files in /tools/bin, but i'd like to get the filenames of them as they are being listed, any way to do this or is there a better way via sh script to go through each so i can parse it further ?
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,i`m shy ;)
<eth0> mandavi_: yea, 3 of the 4 breezy badgers
<Kr4t05> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Kr4t05> Is that bad?
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, so if you don't ask you don't get answers
<basbryan> add a new line?
<basbryan> lol
<LjL> Kr4t05: don't think it's really bad, but just add it
<bimberi> blanky: something here might help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<basketcase3> I've checked both those sites. I ran scanModem, and I have a PCTel modem, and if I remember correctly, it was a 7891.
<mandavi_> eth0: did you really try to type 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Kr4t05> LjL: I did.
<basketcase3> Now I'm confused on which driver to download, and how to install it.
<eth0> mandavi_: no ill do it now
<Cinder> no one knows anything about e17?
<Lock-Dog> xmm...well i downloaded OpenVPN.tar.gz -i`ll copy it to floppy disk,start linux copy the file there,then what?!
<engla> Hey! Any ppc users out there? I need someone to test drive my cairo-clock build, I built it for Breezy/PPC [It's an amazingly pretty clock]  http://macslow.thepimp.net/?page_id=23
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, well don't start there
<Lock-Dog> o?
<engla> it's not available on the webpage, rather, I have to try the .debs first
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, :-) just a second
<Lock-Dog> k ;)
<mandavi_> basketcase3: download the scanmodem thing from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz and run it
<LjL> Kr4t05: is this *nfs* or *ntfs*?
<mpmc> Updating takes forever.. servers slow..
<mandavi_> basketcase3: i mean upack it first...
<Kr4t05> LjL: NFS
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, okay it is in what is called universe
<ompaul> !tell Lock-Dog about universe
<Synergy> brenner ok
<Synergy> did that
<LjL> Kr4t05: ok. asked since another guy suggested a fstab line for ntfs...
<basketcase3> I've already run it. It's a PCTel 7891.
<Synergy> was i supposed to save it
<eth0> mandavi_: ok, i did it, i still have the same number of repos - 11
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, read the message from the bot do the job and tell me when it is done then we continue
<Kr4t05> ok, I suppose it works.
<LjL> Kr4t05: so after you've put the line into your fstab, can you mount it by typing "sudo mount /mnt/blah"?
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,10x,i`ll check it right away.
<Kr4t05> LjL: Nope.
<dollar> How can I close X and go back to the terminal ?
<Kr4t05> mount: 192.168.1.54:/media/share already mounted or /home/kratos/Stuff busy
<ompaul> !tell Lock-Dog about register
<mandavi_> eth0: i send you a private message...
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, had the bot send you another useful one
<LjL> Kr4t05: is it already mounted?
<mandavi_> eth0: did you get it?
<Kr4t05> LjL: Yeah
<Lock-Dog> ompaul k ;)
<Kr4t05> LjL: It worked.
<eth0> mandavi_: no, u have to be registered to send privmsg
<Kr4t05> LjL: Thanks.
<LjL> Kr4t05: good
<basbryan> dollar: ctrl-alt-f1?
<brenner> Synergy: yep.  now let's try and mount your disk.  first, try accessing it through Places again.  if that doesn't work, in the terminal type: sudo mount /dev/fd0/ /media/flopp0 -t vfat
<shan> hi all, how can I display video data in the memory to the monitor directly, if I have a video device called /dev/video0, how can I deliver the data to my video card??
<bimberi> "10x", sheesh
<dollar> basbryan, ths doesnt close X ?
<basbryan> dollar:this doesn't kill x though
<mpmc> Night Guys, I'm going to bed, lol... after this update has finished..
<mandavi_> eth0: how do i change my name?
<brenner> Synergy: let me know how both of those go
<dollar> I need to kill X
<eth0> mandavi_: /nick ?
<bimberi> mandavi_: /nick newname
<basbryan> dollar: kill X and X11 and like
<LjL> shan: google for "framebuffer howto". anyway, the quick answer is that /dev/video0 is "just a file" (not really, but the system treats it like one), so you can use any command that deals with files
<basbryan> dollar: ctrl bkspc kills X and restarts it
<eth0> mandavi: im not registered anyways
<mandavi> eth0: ok
<LjL> shan: oh no hold on a second, you said video0, not fb0...
<eth0> mandavi: do u have 11 repos, or more than that?
<basbryan> dollar:ctrl-alt-f1 and kill -9 (things with x)
<basketcase3> Everyone helping me: I have found this site (http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/), but now have no clue which driver to download, or how to install it.
<LjL> shan: nevermind what i said
<basbryan> dollar kills X
<ahave> dollar: or killallgdm
<ahave> dollar: or kilall gdm
<LjL> shan: you should simply get a program that can do that. i use camstream, but it's not a really good program, and it needs Qt installed
<LjL> shan: perhaps qcam?
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,ehh...it would be a prob,ubuntu is on this mashine...i won`t remeber the do list.
<basbryan> dollar: my way may not be best way but it does work
<Lock-Dog> i need to restart and get into the ubuntu ;.
<mandavi> eth0: if your sources.list is ok - check that again - than you should not have problems with apt-get update
<basbryan> dollar: i have used it in many different linux dostros
<dollar> I dont have gcc
<mandavi> eth0: i used automatix and it added plenty os repos...
<ahave> blanky: have a look at xbindkeys
<eth0> mandavi: apt-get update seemed to work
<basbryan> dollar:apt-get install gcc?
<mrec> does anyone here have a terratec cinergy T2 usb device?
<mandavi> eth0: did you do that? - using automatix?
<Kr4t05> When I use 'tar -czv DIR' a load of junk text starts flying through the terminal. Is this bad?
<blanky> lol, thanks for the late reply but thanks anyways :P ahave
<shan> LjL: many thanks, actually I wanta do some streaming on linux, I got the captured data in /dev/video0, I need to display it on the monitor to test the program, is there a simple way I can achieve it??
<eth0> mandavi: i have 9 repos in my sources.list
<eth0> er sorry
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,so what can i do? ;(
<eth0> mandavi: 11 not 9
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, print the instructions
<brenner> Kr4t05: no.  you used the verbose option.  it's telling you what it's putting in the tar file
<dollar> I dont have aything to compile my files with
<eth0> mandavi: so i guess all is ok
<dollar> I got gcc
<brenner> Kr4t05: verboes is the v in cvf
<dollar> what else should I get/?? for make, and other stuff
<LjL> shan: camstream achieves that, it's just that if you don't have the QT libraries already installed it might take a while downloading...
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,ehh...that would be only from work,tomorow ;) 10x NE`way.
<basbryan> dollar:gcc can't compile your files?
<bimberi> dollar: build-essential
<ahave> blanky: have a look at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=logitech+lx7
<estudiante> olivia toro
<basbryan> bim:ah
<estudiante> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mandavi> eth0: it is probably anyway anough - but if you want to be sure to have always the latest stuff - get automatix and run it
<bimberi> !automatix
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, if windows is on the box use the properties to find out what chipset is there
<eth0> mandavi: ok, thanks
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<eth0> mandavi: cant find any package called automatix
<dollar> I am trying to install the nvidia driver from www.nvidia.com.. but it fails
<LjL> bimberi: it doesn't like you
* bimberi double-takes
<moparfan90> where can i download the fps game cube?
<dollar> it's saying thatit needs another compiler
<dollar> !tell dollar about nvidia
<basbryan> dollar: 3.4?
<estudiante> fglkerjhoijgjhioajldg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<basbryan> dollar: install the one it wants to get it to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=estudian@201.248.15.*]  by ompaul
* estudiante was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
* basbryan did that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<JustinLynn> !tell JustinLynn about ati
<ahave> Why is Automatix unsafe?
* bimberi heads off to #debian-bots for some testing :)
<Zenethian> Question:  Is there any difference at all between installing Ubuntu and then apt-getting kubuntu-desktop   vs  installing Kubuntu itself?  Do they have separate deb repositories?  I'm a long-time Debian user who's finding Ubuntu more suitable and interesting and would like to give it a whirl.
<Toma-> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<LjL> Zenethian: the only real difference is that doing the former will not uninstall gnome
<owner_> OK
<iReALLyGotNoTime> i686 means higher end AMD systems right?
<Synergy> lol
<ccc_> Zenethian: it's not the same, but close :) and yes they use the same repos
<Synergy> man do i feel over my head
<ompaul> ahave, it has broken many boxes, and we see it here on all to regular basis
<Synergy> brenner you still about
<Lock-Dog> ompaul..i also have a compaq laptop...pentium 2,433mhz,64ram,4.65gb hd...would the ubuntu run good on the mashine?
<navarone> moparfan90, tr google cube and sourceforge   I am pretty sure it is hosted on either sourceforge or freshmeat
<Zenethian> ccc_: is there a FAQ somewhere with the differences?
* basbryan feels over my head sometimes too
<iReALLyGotNoTime> Lock-Dog, yes it will be fine :)
<Lock-Dog> iReALLyGotNoTime ;)
<iReALLyGotNoTime> Lock-Dog, I put it on a 233 laptop for asterisk
<Zenethian> Ah, I found it.
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, I would run xubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu on it
<ahave> ompaul: ok, I have allways keept a copy of my sources.list? Is that not enough?
<iReALLyGotNoTime> Lock-Dog, it sits on my closet shelf running my home phone system
<ompaul> ahave, ehh no in cases where it fails it has broken boxes it is nothing to do with the sources list persay
<Lock-Dog> o.k..just for the idea ;) First i want to have it running good with connection on this mashine ;)
<ahave> Automatix, does solve a lot of problems for a beginner in Linux
<ccc_> ahave: and creates even more in the long run
<iReALLyGotNoTime> i686 means higher end AMD systems right?
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: not really
<bimberi> iReALLyGotNoTime: no, Intel Pentium Pro/Celeron/Pentium II/Pentium III/Pentium 4
<brenner> Synergy: yep
<ahave> ccc: and by that you mean?
<mandavi> eth0: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<basbryan> i686 mens i686 which is not i386 or i486
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LjL & bimberi thank you :)
<basbryan> means*
<ahave> ccc: apart from a new sources.list
<ccc_> ahave: for example what ubotu just told us.
<bimberi> iReALLyGotNoTime: np :)
<iReALLyGotNoTime> so my AMD 3500 can run it?
<iReALLyGotNoTime> so when I installed i386 I chose the wrong version?
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: you can run just about any x86 binaries, they might run slower though
<ompaul> ahave, I am not going to discuss it you can ask here there are several who will agree with me, while I understand your point I do not concur I have had to pick up the pieces too often and then there are times when it is just better for a reinstall
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: when you installed what? is that the kernel?
<iReALLyGotNoTime> I think, it was the version of Ubuntu I chose
<Synergy> brenner i got a half page of stuff with the manual typing
<basbryan> ompaul:amen
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: no, it was right
<ssstormy> iReALLyGotNoTime, it's a cpu architecture
<iReALLyGotNoTime> 5.10 for i386
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: that means i386 -> 32 bit as opposed to 64 bit
<iReALLyGotNoTime> meaning I COULD run faster yet??
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,would 4.65gb will be enough for the ubuntu?
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: you can install a K7 kernel (your AMD should probably be best optimized with a K7 kernel)
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, it is very tight at that
<basbryan> ireallY: if u r using i386 and deserve i686 then yes
<mandavi> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LjL all I got to say is WOW, it is already hella fast
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,didn`t understand the answer.
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: it won't really get much faster
<eth0> mandavi: is it available as a package to u?
<Synergy> brenner do i need to do this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777&highlight=udi
<iReALLyGotNoTime> Lock-Dog, why not run a live CD?
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, I would prefer to see you grant it more
<navarone> Lock-Dog, I have my ubuntu partition at about 12gb...just in case...<s>
<iReALLyGotNoTime> Lock-Dog, see what you think of it?
<basbryan> "much" is fair
!lilo:*! Hi all. Can someone assist with English <-> French translation, on channel and of web pages?
<ahave> ompaul, ccc_: what are the issues? I've read ubotu again, but I still don't have a clue, about what the issues is?
<ahave> is=are
<Lock-Dog> iReALLyGotNoTime,xmm...i didn`t dowload the livecd...but i can ;)
<mandavi> eth0: no, and i have just read it is not completely save to use it... you should use easyubuntu instead
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: it's just low-level optimizations. i think it's still worth installing it, though, as even though the performance increase (is increase a noun? i'm tired) might be marginal, it never gave me a problem - and i don't think it gives problems in general
<mandavi> eth0: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<eth0> mandavi: ah ok, thanks
<basbryan> ljl:4 me it doesn't........
<navarone> Lock-Dog, are you going witha  windowsless system? If not you may want to add a fat32 partition to make sharing files between windows and linux a bit less troublesome
<ahave> About Automatix, its not a time issue, but merely a convinience thing
<iReALLyGotNoTime> Lock-Dog, it downloaded at 650k for me, only took 18 minutes :)
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LjL, thanks for the tip but configuring everything again doesn't sound like fun LOL
<ccc_> ahave: it screws up configuration, in some cases irreversible. try reading "man apt-get" and look for "--force-yes". it does that, for example. i.e. not good.
<LjL> ahave: automatix breaks. lots of people have used automatix and ended up reinstalling their Ubuntu. it changes config files in a way that's not really smart enough, and things like that.
<LjL> !tell ahave about easyubuntu
<navarone> iReALLyGotNoTime, you must be on a T1 connection
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: no need to configure anything, just "sudo apt-get install linux-k7"
<SAM_theman> hey guys
<SAM_theman> i really need your help
<SAM_theman> i am on my dads comp now
<Lock-Dog> oo..btw...in linux...how can i c other hd?! I mean windows hd. ntfs.
<iReALLyGotNoTime> navarone, no cable :)
<LjL> !tell lock-dog about ntfs
<SAM_theman> but...for me i just install ubuntu 5.10 and my nvidia  is only giving me 640*480
<navarone> iReALLyGotNoTime, were you dl'ing via bittorrent?
<SAM_theman> and i have a 6600GT
<brenner> Synergy: if it's the same problem, then yeah, it's something to try
<SAM_theman> my dad has a 6200
<SAM_theman> and its working for him
<Synergy> k
<Synergy> will do
<brenner> Synergy: i'd use the method in pots #12
<SAM_theman> but for me i updated my system but no luck
<Synergy> one last question
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LjL, linux-k7 is all for the name?
* maxkelley signs
<maxkelley> er, sighs
<brenner> s/pots/post
<iReALLyGotNoTime> navarone, nope.... Firefox
<ompaul> ahave, okay, if you use it and it works fine, if it fails you it will break your machine, read the thread on the sounder mailing list about --force-yes and its replacement by echo Y -- just not good - btw --force-yes which is not used today is replaced by a Y to --assume-yes just the same thing read the apt-get man page, and it overwrites config files with no regard to what is there so this topic is now closed you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic to conti
<ompaul> nue
<Synergy> my wifes pc uses a usb ehternet adapter
<SAM_theman> i can't even log on xchat ??
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: yeah. the actual packages it will install are caleld linux-kernel-2.6.12-10-k7 or something and similar things, but linux-k7 alone will install all of that
<Synergy> can ubuntu handel that
<SAM_theman> hurry my dad needs his comp!
<navarone> iReALLyGotNoTime, you must've had a good tailwind...lol
<maxkelley> Synergy: only one way to try!
<ahave> LjL: I've no problem with Ubuntu, but if no one tells me what the issues are, I've no chance of telling others.
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LjL, I won't lose anything? not even my new firefox bookmarks?
<maxkelley> SAM_theman: eh? log in on xchat?
<moparfan90> ok... when i try to run cube_unix (he instal file for h game cube i get a error... can i paste it?
<ompaul> !tell SAM_theman about nvidia
<iReALLyGotNoTime> navarone, haha, I used a download accelerator for the first time in 3 years for that :P
<SAM_theman> i did that
<ccc_> ahave: i/we just did tell you :)
<ahave> ompaul: I will, and thanks for
<Zenethian> In debian I often run the "unstable" version.  Is there an equivilant 'bleeding edge' package set in Ubuntu?
<iReALLyGotNoTime> navarone, flash get for firefox, it was great
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: no. in the very worst case, you won't be able to boot with the new kernel -- which simply means you'll have to select the old kernel from your boot screen
<bimberi> ubotu tell Zenethian about dapper
<maxkelley> Zenethian: dapper is the new rel.. nvm
<Zenethian> thanks  :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell Zenethian about getdapper
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LjL, will the old automatically load the k7?
<navarone> iReALLyGotNoTime, I have changed arch about 3 times in synaptic...it's painless...grub is updated and you can chose which you want to load at boot. And you can uninstall any kernels afterwards and it will free up the space and update grub again for you
<bimberi> Zenethian: np :)
<basbryan> ubotu:??   is colon needed?
<ubotu> ...but  is already something else...
<iReALLyGotNoTime> navarone, thank you!
<navarone> iReALLyGotNoTime, no prob
<LjL> ahave: well just see what the bot said as an example. "echo yNYn" or things like that are scary. i'd really like a program like that to actually *check* what it's doing
<Lock-Dog> k guys...i`ll do everything tomorow...going to read an art of deception for a while...10x for the help and your time.
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: what?
<Lock-Dog> bb
<iReALLyGotNoTime> LjL, got it already thank you, I will do update tonight :)
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, read, but question what you read
<brenner> navarone: ohw do you uninstall a kernel?
<Em`Zee> could anyone help me compile the Tulip kernel module? I keep getting "dereferencing pointer to incomplete type" errors
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,o e ;)
<LjL> iReALLyGotNoTime: the new (k7) kernel will be loaded by default after you install it. if you instead launch the old kernel from the boot screen, then you won't be using any K7 optimizations
<brenner> navarone: is it ust a case of removing for e.g. all *386* packages
<Lock-Dog> ompaul,did you read it?
<brenner> s/ust/just
<navarone> brenner I would search in synaptic for the arch ie 386 or whathave you and then select it for removal
* ompaul mutters something about ink being refused by paper
* basbryan lol
<Lock-Dog> ;)
<navarone> brenner...pretty much from my experience
<brenner> navarone: ah. cheers
<ompaul> Lock-Dog, it is offtopic - please do not discuss it here
<Lock-Dog> right
<Lock-Dog> sorry
<Lock-Dog> godd night
<SAM_theman> !tell SAM_theman about X
<ompaul> nn
<Lock-Dog> good*
<moparfan90> brenner, do you live on longisland?
<SAM_theman> !tell SAM_theman about x11
<ompaul> !tell SAM_theman about msgthebot
<Kr4t05> n00b question: Is it normal to see junk text when you're tar-ing files via terminal?
<LjL> Kr4t05: no
<SAM_theman> !tell SAM_theman about x800*640 problem
<Kr4t05> o.o
<brenner> moparfan90: no
<Kr4t05> LjL: Uh...
<moparfan90> oo ok
<moparfan90> lol
<IdleOne> SAM_theman>  use /msg ubotu searchterm
<LjL> Kr4t05: the correct syntax for creating a tar archive is "tar -cf archive.tar files or directories to tar"
<brenner> moparfan90: why do you ask?
<LjL> Kr4t05: the syntax for extracting a tar archive is "tar -xf archive.tar"
<moparfan90> does anyone have the game cube working on there system
<moparfan90> ?
<petaka> Hello everybody!
<moparfan90> becuse i thought you were someone i know
<ompaul> SAM_theman, (A) message the bot don't do it in the channel when looking for info for youself and (B) I will have the bot send you something I believe to be what your looking for
<Rory|FireShaper> Hey all!
<SAM_theman> nope
<SAM_theman> nothing works
<brenner> moparfan90: not likely. i'm in melbourne
<SAM_theman> i sort of pissed
<IdleOne> heya Rory|FireShaper
<Kr4t05> LjL: That explains everything. Thanks
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> ok :)
* Em`Zee beats tulip with an iron fencepost.
<Rory|FireShaper> I'm having a problem, when I try to boot from a CD my comp starts up and then it just shuts off
<petaka> Can somebody advice me on how to compile the oficial nforce drivers from nvidia.com for Breezy ?
<Bubben> witch is the latest kernel in ubuntu?
<bimberi> Bubben: breezy uses 2.6.12, Dapper (the development release) 2.6.15
<ompaul> Bubben, the lastest stable is 2.6.12-10-386
<Bubben> I found more in synaptic
<Bubben> okey
<dollar> why is linux better than windows? i'm a new linux user so ease up on me plz
<moparfan90> omfg... beause windows sucks
<Em`Zee> dollar; A) It's free =)
<Em`Zee> B) The community for support is huge. As you can see, this channel alone has over 550 users.
<basbryan> b) it is harder to take over
<ompaul> dollar, that can be discussed in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic and is now closed here
<Em`Zee> C) It's proven to be more secure
<Em`Zee> whoop
<basbryan> c) it isn't evil
<moparfan90> -free -easy to customize or your look and hardware..
<curley_sue> anyone has an idea how to use xxkb?
<Rory|FireShaper> so no one knows?
<chuckyp> Rory|FireShaper, what cd are you trying to boot to?
<moparfan90> Rory|FireShaper, what does the screen say right bedore if shutsoff?
<ompaul> have a look at these http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions and  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge not perfect but a start
<basbryan> rory|f: an mobo prob?  or bios?
<ahave> apt-get-force-yes: apart from breaking your system, is there any other things it could potentially do?
<ompaul> ahave, is that not enough?
<LjL> ahave: demons coming out of your nose
<Toma-> ahave, isnt that enough to not do it?
<ahave> are there no rules if you do force-yes?
<basbryan> nose demons!!!!   rotf
<ompaul> ahave, having a non working machine is pretty much a bad thing, as least imho
<Kube> it's free????!!! someone sold it to me for 50$... he said the ubuntu is like windows... so u must pay for it
<LjL> basbryan: that's from comp.lang.c - their favorite way of explaining what happens when you invoke undefined behavior
<basbryan> lol
<LjL> Kube: you're been ripped off then
<moparfan90> Kube, haha you ot pwnd
<Em`Zee> Kube; Dear lord I hope you're kidding...
<Toma-> Kube, report them to canonical :)
<basbryan> linux is free in every sense
<ahave> ompaul: you could reinstall, even though its an inconviniance
<Kube> he gave his email if i need anything else... can u do smth abt it???/
<ompaul> ahave, for a new user that could be hell on earth if they have done anything like bring data to it
<Toma-> you can get sued for selling it for more than the distribution chost, iirc...
<Rory|FireShaper> basbryan: I dunno though. I've looked into flashing my bios but it seems that you really can't with linux
<Toma-> *cost
<ompaul> ahave, as they say in all the best burger joints, have it your way, I consider you warned :)
<LjL> Kube: i don't know, but i don't think. you could sue him i suppose.
<basbryan> rory: wtf?  flashing is flashing regardless of os
<Tom_Kidd> I'm playing Unreal Tournament 2004, and I've set my Anti-Aliasing to 8x and my Antistropic to 16x via nvidia-settings. Yet I seriously doubt it's actually working, is UT2004 overriding my settings or something?
<ompaul> ahave, but we don't allow people to say it here without the stream of No and Don't like you have seen
<Kube> btw
<Toma-> ahave, using force-yes will basically destroy apt databases. you wont be able to get updates, use apt or synaptic
<ompaul> ahave, because we pick up pieces and there are better things to help with
<Kube> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<Kube> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<Kube> i installed all nvidia drivers
<Kube> with synaptic
<Tom_Kidd> nvidia-glx-config enable?
<basbryan> rory: exe might not be built for linux, but a flash is a flash
<ahave> ompaul: I can see that, but what does that option actually means??  Would synaptic otherwise warn you, that you where doing something irreversible if you where installing that way?
<chuckyp> !tell Kube about nvidia
<Kube> okay/
<Rory|FireShaper> basbryan: Do you know of an easy way to flash with USB drive? I don't have a floppy.. anyway, most flash utils need DOS, right?
<LjL> Kube: by the way, for your information, not only Linux itself is free, but as far as Ubuntu in particular, you can have free CDs shipped to you.
<basbryan> rory:??
<basbryan> rory:no...
<petaka> is anyone using N-FORCE drivers??
* basbryan needs help here
<Zenethian> Tom_Kidd: In general I find that UT never obeys the AF or AA settings.
<Toma-> Rory|FireShaper, i have to install freedos then use that to load a flashbios.exe program onto the disk
<basbryan> freedos anyone?
<maxkelley> basbryan: k...
<Tom_Kidd> I'll check out ut2004.ini then
<Tom_Kidd> Horrible edges :(
<Zenethian> hehe yeah
<Toma-> !info freedos
<bosco> hey how do i copy a cd to my hard drive
<Zenethian> I think UT2007 will play better with it
<bosco> in terminal
<Zenethian> bosco: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=yourfile.iso
<Toma-> !info dosemu-freedos
<ubotu> dosemu-freedos: (FreeDOS package for DOSEMU), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: b8p-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 758 kB, Installed size: 2012 kB
<Tom_Kidd> Hehe I'm trying to save up some big bucks for an upgrade to handle UT2007
<Zenethian> replace /dev/cdrom with your cd drive device, like /dev/hdc or whatever
* basbryan squeals when people say "don't all computers need microsoft"
<Tom_Kidd> Got a 6600GT right now, could probably play it with lowish-medium settings
<navarone> basbryan, I think Rory|FireShaper 's biggest obstacle is no floppy...but maybe a boot-cd with the flash util is possible?
<bosco> Zenethian, it is a music cd
<Zenethian> Tom_Kidd: Heh, I have the same card.  I turn all the settings pretty low.
<basbryan> sure
<bosco> Zenethian,  not an sio
<bosco> isos
<basbryan> words scared me...  no one did wrong
<Zenethian> bosco: so?  you can still raw copy it.  Are you asking how to convert the music into a wav file?
<bosco> Zenethian,  i need to copy it to my hard drive so i can play it in XMMS
<Zenethian> in that case, you'll want to use cdparanoia
<Zenethian> it's a cd WAV ripper
<dogmain4teeth> hello all, i am having trouble installing ubuntu 5.10 i386 on my Dell Inspiron 6000.  The install process gets up to about 6% through "Installing the base system" then the cd drive stops spinning at a normal rate and it makes a strange sound, continues to copy files much slower (spends about 30 minutes on 6%), and then comes up with an error message.
<chuckyp> Tom_Kidd, i'm sure the higher end nvidia cards out right now will play it.
<Toma-> !info grip
<ompaul> ahave, I am not going to spend the evening discussing the minutia of apt-get or synaptic as I said it is offtopic if you want to take it up as conversation, it can force but at least you have to tell it it does not do it by choice
<ubotu> grip: (GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 3.3.1-2ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 444 kB, Installed size: 1276 kB
<Zenethian> it's a bit complicated to use, at least moreso than dd is., you'll wanna read the manpage
<LjL> dogmain4teeth: your CD is probably broken. check it and/or burn another
<Tom_Kidd> chukyp: Yeah, I'm hoping to get a 7800GTX 256mb or a 7800GT 256mb
<Zenethian> heh
<philippe_> fff
<BlueEagle> dogmain4teeth: Check the MD5 sum of the .iso you downloaded and clean the cd-rom drive.
<Tom_Kidd> and probably upgrade to 2gigs instead of one, for all of that texturing memory.
<Toma-> dogmain4teeth, sounds like an error in burning the iso :(
<Zenethian> I'm not buying another video card until I upgrade my mobo and processor.
<moooooo> lol  DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bb-87-82-30-141.ukonline.co.uk]  by Ubugtu
<ompaul> ahave, that did not read right, if you want to make any more points the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
* moooooo was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<philippe_> chii
<Tom_Kidd> I got an AMD64 3000+ but I've OC'd it to 2.65ghz stable
<Zenethian> nice.
<Tom_Kidd> Too bad it's winchester (No SSE3)
<Zenethian> I'm still on an old XP 2600
* basbryan "has an aversion to people who say 'but doesn't a computer need windows to run' i want to help everyone...  but that phrase makes me cringe in fear"
<basbryan> sorry
<ahave> ompaul: I do understand your concerns
<Rory|FireShaper> oh well, I guess I'll have to figure it out from somewhere else....
<maxkelley> Zenethian: i wish I had an athlon xp..
<Zenethian> hehe, whatcha got?
<Rory|FireShaper> thanks for ya'll's help
<Toma-> Tom_Kidd, youd do better getting an SLI setup, imho
<BlueEagle> basbryan: "windows is for computers what petrol is for the car" is a common misconception afaik.
<dogmain4teeth> i am also having a similar problem with my liveCD in every computer in the house!
<basbryan> blueEagle: it is
<maxkelley> Zenethian: this one right here is an 866mhz p3, my main one is p4 2.6ghz... i want an AMD
<Zenethian> BlueDevil: A funny quote I heard is "A PC without Windows is like Chocolate Cake without the mustard."
<navarone> Rory|FireShaper, are you able to change boot sequence in bios setup? You should eb able to reach bios setup during boot by pressing "del" key or something similar depending on your computer
<Tom_Kidd> I'll probably get an SLI motherboard, for the sole reason of if I upgrade.. Otherwise I'm too broke
<basbryan> and in theory i am ok with that
<maxkelley> dogmain4teeth: it's possible you have a bad cd.
<curley_sue> HELP any ideas on how to run xxkb?!
<BlueEagle> dogmain4teeth: Again, check the MD5sum of the iso and the burned CD.
<basbryan> but in reality i run and hide
<ompaul> theskunk, cratel1 FatDarrel glommer dogmain4teeth if you adjust your client to irc on 8001 that will stop happening it is a bug in your linksys (maybe netgear)
<basbryan> biggots ignore logic (period)
<Zenethian> basbryan: actually bigots don't ignore logic, they make up logic to fit their bigotry.
<bimberi> ubotu tell dogmain4teeth about verify
* basbryan ducks
<LjL> ompaul: i had ubotu tell them already ;)
<basbryan> lol
<Tom_Kidd> Well, I made $5 today
<Tom_Kidd> haha
<ompaul> LjL, whats the ! for it?
<LjL> ompaul: exploit
<basbryan> #offtopic
<ompaul> LjL, doh
<Tom_Kidd> Ugh, the UT2004 config hides from me!
<IdleOne> how do i unzzip a .gz file?
<LjL> IdleOne: gunzip
<BlueEagle> basbryan: Don't you wish you had a capital period for such sentences? :p
<ompaul> IdleOne, tar xzvf foo.gz
<basbryan> i do! <capital>period</capital>
<ubuntu_> hello?
<LjL> ubotu: hello!
<ubotu> Hi, ljl!
<LjL> i mean ubuntu_
<IdleOne> thank you  LjL  and ompaul
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> i couldnt get this client to work before
<redguy> ompaul: will it extract the file even if it's not a tar archive?
<ubuntu_> ummm, ive got an issue with booting ubuntu
<ompaul> redguy, hmm must look :-/
<ubuntu_> when it goes to load the desktop all it gives me is a black screen and white line cursor
<aroticoz> how do I unmount a virtual cd ?
<Tom_Kidd> Bah, wheres the config file for ut2004 :(
<basbryan> there should a subnet dedicated to questions like "linux isn't windows"...  heck even i would read it!!!!!
<Tom_Kidd> sudo umount /virtual/cd/directory
<maxkelley> Tom_Kidd: /etc ?
<Unity> aroticoz: do you know about umount?
<chuckyp> Whoever was talking about unreal in here what was the last unreal game they made fps wise.  ut2004?
<LjL> ubuntu_: a black screen with a login request?
<DJ_t> i need to burn an audio cd, whats a good program? Serpentine says that my mp3s are unsupported types
<maxkelley> night
<bosco> Zenethian,  i need to copy a cd to my hardrive in terminal so how do i do  it to my hard drive so i can play it in XMMS
<ubuntu_> LjL : no login request
<redguy> ompaul: mine won't, no error message though
<BlueEagle> bosco: I think cdrecord should do that for you
<redguy> ompaul: strange
<LjL> ubuntu_: but you're using xchat right now, aren't you?
<ompaul> redguy, point
<bosco> ok thank you
<BlueEagle> bosco: Not sure tho.
<ompaul> IdleOne, ignore me :)
<jason> hi folks -- im trying to install xchat 2.6.1 from source  -- apparently, the tools to compile and install from source are not part of the basic breezy install - - what do i need to install to be able to compile this program?
<BlueEagle> !info grip
<IdleOne> ompaul>  i did :P
<ubuntu_> LjL : I'm using the live version of ubuntu.... the installed version won't boot
<ubotu> grip: (GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 3.3.1-2ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 444 kB, Installed size: 1276 kB
<Tom_Kidd> jason: Try gcc
<LjL> jason: first of all, you need build-essential
<basbryan> "/join #linux-isnot-windows"
<Zenethian> bosco: I told you, use cdparanoia.  you'll need to read it's manpage
<BlueEagle> ubotu, tell bosco about grip
<jason> gcc is in
<jason> but build essential needs done
<BlueEagle> bahh..
<Tom_Kidd> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<BlueEagle> bosco: grip will rip cds for you apperantly.
<curley_sue> !xxkb
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, curley_sue
<Zenethian> BlueDevil: grip won't work in a terminal.  :P
<ompaul> jason install build-essentail
<ubuntu_> LjL : I'm using the live version of ubuntu.... the installed version won't boot
<LjL> ubuntu_: you should try pressing alt+f1, and see if that gives you a login prompt. if it does, and you can login, you should then be able to type "irssi", followed by "/server irc.freenode.org", followed by "/join #ubuntu" to be back here
<ompaul> jason install build-essential even
<jason> LOL -- in progress -- thanks
<LjL> jason: after that, you'll need a few things. the GTK includes, mainly
<ubuntu_> LjL: okay, one minute
<jason> ljl -- ok - -thanks
<bosco> <CR> what is that
<LjL> jason: you can probably try "sudo apt-get build-dep xchat". while that command will install the dependencies needed to compile xchat 2.4.4, i suppose they could easily be the same as for 2.6
* IdleOne doesnt understand why anybody wouldnt want to use terminal for everyday use
<jeroenvrp> help, does someone knows something about apache and auth_digest!!?
<bosco> <CR> what is that
* basbryan likes terminal
<Tom_Kidd> Can wine run under 64-bit OS?
<bosco> what is that command
<jason> kewl - thanks
<redguy> Tom_Kidd: no
<V4Vendetta> anyone here use the newest gtkpod ?
<Tom_Kidd> Anyone trying to convert it?
<pussfeller> yo how do i burn a floppy image
<redguy> Tom_Kidd: propably yes, look at www.winehq.org
<pussfeller> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<pussfeller> !burnfloppy
<ubotu> pussfeller: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<redguy> Tom_Kidd: but you might run it in a 32bit chroot environment
<redguy> !tell Tom_Kidd about chroot
<LjL> pussfeller: what do you mean "burn a floppy"?
<LjL> pussfeller: oh i see
<LjL> pussfeller: well it depends what format the image is in
<pussfeller> LjL: I wanna make a windows rescue disk
<pussfeller> LjL: or rather, an NTFS rescue thingee
<ompaul> pussfeller, its too late that should have been done years ago :-)
<LjL> pussfeller: if it's a raw image, i guess dd if=filename of=/dev/fd0 will work (but check that your floppy is actually /dev/fd0)
<Tom_Kidd> Yeah I think I'm going to upgrade to 64-bit dapper and set up a 32-bit chroot
<V4Vendetta> Tom_Kidd~ 64bit dapper, that's just asking for problems :-P
<Tom_Kidd> Oh well, suck it :>
<V4Vendetta> :-P
<Tom_Kidd> I need something to do, anyways.
<pussfeller> unless someone can tell me why I get all these buffer I/O errrors off the ntfs partition when I try to mount it, but I can mount the vfat Dell thingee at the front
<terje_> hi do anyone know how do install skype on ubuntu amd64?
<Gyoza> Quick question: To modify a printer setting, should I mess with "printer.conf.O" or "printer.conf"?
<JoshRA> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<neil> hello
<ompaul> pussfeller, just don't try to write to ntfs from linux
<LjL> pussfeller: buffer i/o errors? you sure your HD is not broken?
<eth0> could anyone tell me why 'python' would be connecting to a load of hosts?
<neil> LjL: This is ubuntu_ from a couple minutes ago
<pussfeller> ompaul: I wont, im just trying to rescue some data to make some $$
<neil> LjL: I've logged in now from the command prompt
<eth0> connecting/connected
<LjL> neil: ok, press alt+f2 (alt+f1 will get you back) and try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
* basbryan uses terminal every single day without fail... and likes it (i also walk up hill both ways...   in the snow no less...    lol)   sorry had to say it...
<dogmain4teeth> !gimp
<ubotu> [gimp]  at http://www.gimp.org
<ompaul> !tell pussfeller about ntfs
<pussfeller> LjL: well, you would think its broken, but, why can I access the vfat part?
<ompaul> pussfeller, that is about as good as it gets then you can burn it or put it on a key and get on with your life :)
<JoshRA> !tell joshra about skype
<dogmain4teeth> !verify
<ubotu> verify is probably to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<LjL> pussfeller: the fat partition might be on a part that is not broken. anyway, i'm not really sure, it's just that buffer i/o error recalls me of a broken HD for some reason (possibly because it happened to me)
<LjL> pussfeller: you could install the "smartmontools" package to check
<neil> LjL: It gave me a fail message for that command
<````bulldogg> hello
<LjL> neil: did it say anything more specific, or just that it failed?
<redguy> pussfeller: it might as well be broken/loose IDE cable or faulty controller
<neil> LjL: "Starting GNOME display manager....           [fail] "
<Tom_Kidd> Is there anywhere where I can get a minimalistic copy of dapper or is the only iso available full version?
<````bulldogg> can someone help me out.... its kind of a pain...
<Tom_Kidd> I don't really need X-Server etc
<Tom_Kidd> x-*
<NickGarvey> Tom_Kidd: read the title of this room
<ompaul> Tom_Kidd, get the full gig and then just install server as the machine comes up it is the first option
<NickGarvey> I don't know what dapper is but theres a diff room for it
<LjL> neil: i see. try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", it will ask you a few questions, most of which can probably be answered by just pressing Enter and using the default answer (but do check what they're asking). when it asks about resolutions that you want to use, choose a "safe" one, like 800x600
<basbryan> ubunt+1
<Tom_Kidd> ompaul: Was trying to avoid wasting bandwidth, anyway.
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<redguy> !tell ````bulldogg about ask
<pussfeller> redguy: thats not it, but thats a good idea
<eth0> could anyone tell me why 'python' would be connected to a load of hosts?
<````bulldogg> okay.. here goes... I have a copy of breezy installed on this computer... I have an ATI Radeon x700 Pro with 256 also installed.... I can only use the gui if I use the vesa driver..... I have went out to ati downloaded the drive done many howto's... the 3D Acceleration is not working
<redguy> pussfeller: anyway, smartmontools is the way to go
<jimcooncat> I installed vmware server. Now I have a patched kernel. Do you have some docs for dealing with apt-get and patched kernels?
<redguy> !tell ````bulldogg about ati
<redguy> ````bulldogg: read the wiki page ubotu sent you
<pussfeller> eth0: python is a language, like c or ruby, and if you see "python something" in like a ps then a python powered program is running
<pussfeller> or maybe you already know that
<````bulldogg> okay thanks
<LjL> neil: oh, i mean, make sure you choose *only* that one safe resolution, and that all others are unchecked
<basbryan> eth0:listen to puss
<pussfeller> alot of scripts use  python, expecially in irc/im clients
<basbryan> and gdesklets...
<redguy> eth0: nicotine, for example, is a python program
<eth0> pussfeller: ah i c, yea i know that python was a language
<pussfeller> do ps ax | grep python and tell us what it says
<LjL> in the pastebin if it's more than one line, thanks
<V4Vendetta> how long does a work unit on folding @ home usually take?
<V4Vendetta> i have f@H running on my shell account.
<pussfeller> you can also do nestat -autvnp and it should tell you what prog is running on what port, unless it just says, python
<mikeazorin> should i install ubuntu on my xp computer
<basbryan> netstat*??
<V4Vendetta> mikeazorin~ if you want
<basbryan> mike:yes
<mikeazorin> what will i get out of it
<redguy> V4Vendetta: this depends on the processing power of the machine
<mikeazorin> how will my computer be more functional
<DoTheRodeo_> ey. how do you kill gnome-panel?
<V4Vendetta> redguy~ it's a server
<V4Vendetta> redguy~ it's freebsd, how do i figure out what processor it has?
<basbryan> "a computer without windows is like a dog without a brick on it's head"    i can't recall where i stole that from
<javiolo> anyone here owns a embedded machine? Id like to setup a backup server
<redguy> V4Vendetta: no idea
<redguy> V4Vendetta: maybe there is /proc/cpuinfo, but I doubt it
<Toma> mikeazorin, its alot more configurable, mine looks a little like MacOS cross with XP... you also wont have to download pirated software :D theres a linux program for just about every purpose...
<pussfeller> err netstat
<chuckyp> How do you delete something from the applications menu.  Package was already removed via apt-get but it left a link behind In Applications.
<mikeazorin> i don't download pirate software on windows, only on mac
<tristanmike> lol
<V4Vendetta> redguy~ nope
<ali4728> I have static IP at home for internet connection and dynamic IP for elsewhere for my laptop wireless connection. Is there a program that can save me from having to reconfigure /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Toma> well mikeazorin, just about everything for linux is GPL, meaning its free + free...
<bimberi> chuckyp: Applications -> System Tools -> Menu Editor (iirc)
<pussfeller> ali4728: i know kubuntu has multiple network profiles, i dont know about the gnome tools
<mikeazorin> i'm familiar with the gpl, gpl applications, and somewhat with linux. i just can't figure out why i should use linux.
<neil> LjL: so I did that... and now I'm back to a command prompt
<Toma> mikeazorin, have you tried it?
<LjL> neil: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start again
<chuckyp> bimberi, delete is greyed out.
<DoTheRodeo_> ey. how do you kill gnome-panel?
<pussfeller> cause apple and windows are evil?
<pussfeller> err MS
<Toma> evil because they make money?
<mikeazorin> yea, i've tried it before. mandrake, gentoo, ubuntu, knoppix.
<pussfeller> no....
<cafuego> mikeazorin: You don't _have_ to.
<bimberi> chuckyp: hmmk
<basbryan> because gpl won't increase your license fee by 300%
<jon_> mikeazorin, I use linux because it's an adventure.   It's free.  It's a computer tweakers heaven.
<Toma> mikeazorin, give the live cd a run before installing if u want
<ali4728> pussfeller, thanks! Is "whereami" program for multiple network configs?
<jon_> mikeazorin, Plus I don't want my computer raided by the MS police ;)
<basbryan> which is what i have been told my vb.net app will cost us
<basbryan> because they steal it
<basbryan> #offtopic?
<Toma> mikeazorin, i guess linux or even mac will be the future after vista takes a high-dive onto a solid metal surface
<LjL> basbryan: actually, my GPL licence fees for ubuntu have just increased by 2430% ;-) anyway, yeah, offtopic i guess
<mikeazorin> toma: meaning unix... i use mac os x on my ibook
<chuckyp> bimberi, nevermind I unchecked it and it appears it deleted it.   Is there a way to reload gnome menu isn't it killall -9 gnome-panel or something?
<basbryan> ljl your ubuntu license went from free to not free?
<neil> LjL: It failed again
<Toma> mikeazorin, no, MacOSX for x86
<mikeazorin> toma: incompatible with my chipset
<Toma> :(
<bimberi> chuckyp: 'killall gnome-panel' should do, no need to be brutal :)
<LjL> basbryan: no, it went from 0.00 to 24,3 times 0.00
<Morfosomo> how can i find out if my computer has a pci-e slot without opening it?
<basbryan> 24X0 is 0
<basbryan> or am i confused?
<brenner> Morfosomo: read the manual? :P
<pussfeller> why not just open it?
<Toma> Morfosomo, check your motherboard box?
<mikeazorin> morfosomo, look it up on google
<LjL> neil: don't really know what is going on. you could try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to download any updates/fixes that were released
<pussfeller> i ussually use a hammer to get mine open
<Toma> 24x0 = 0
<ompaul> mikeazorin, maybe it is not for you, however this is not a linux discussion channel it is support move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want discussion thanks
<basbryan> ljl: u r paying for ubuntu or ubuntu support?
<IdleOne> -
<IdleOne> 9
<Toma> dist-upgrade? no.
<chuckyp> bimberi, nah didn't work still there.  I even tried sudo smeg and unchekcing it that way.  Still didn't work.
<IdleOne> +-++++++++++++c
<IdleOne> 90jh
<Morfosomo> yay great there a lin command for that,.. yeah i ll GOOGLE for it and let you guys know
<ompaul> IdleOne, ?
<basbryan> ubuntu is free
<jimcooncat> I installed vmware server. Now I have a patched kernel. Do you have some docs for dealing with apt-get and patched kernels?
<neil> LgL: could it have something to do with having an nVidia card?
<basbryan> as is all linux
<LjL> basbryan: you're not confused. it was a *joke*. technically, i can surely say that my fees increased by any% since they went from 0 to x times 0
<basbryan> HAHAHA
<neil> LjL: could it have something to do with having an nVidia card?
<basbryan> good one
<basbryan> that beats our vb increase
<Toma> i hae technicallity jokes...
<Toma> *hate
* basbryan wishes management could do math
<LjL> neil: don't think. if it's working with the live cd, it should be working on your HD too
<Toma> theres more explaining than laughing involved
<bimberi> chuckyp: sorry, i'm not sure from here :|
<LjL> neil: my opinion is that something went wrong during install
<neil> LjL: okay, well i'll see what I can do with another install
<IdleOne> ;;hppp xcc
<LjL> neil: i'd give the dist-upgrade a try first tho
<neil> LjL: ya, i will
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> neil: at least if you've got a faster connection, otherwise it may be quicker to reinstall
* mode/#ubuntu [+msgb %idleone!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by ChanServ
<LjL> uh?
<chuckyp> hrm... Anyone else no how to delete something from applications menu in gnome.  tried Applications>system tools>applications menu editor and delete is greyed out.
* mode/#ubuntu [-gs]  by ompaul
<basbryan> which irc channel discusses things like SCO vs IBM in a lively fashion?
* ompaul shoots self
<brenner> what did idle do?
* ompaul was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<Toma> silly
<LjL> ompaul, i don't think idleone was trying to do anything bad
<LjL> though, hmm
<ompaul> na I think something is hitting his keyboard - has been for a little while
<basbryan> lol
<LjL> yeah you're right looks like raw PPP or something
<ompaul> whan then happend was me http://folding.stanford.edu/
<ompaul> woo
<basbryan> is there a groklaw irc?
<ompaul> whan then happend was me making a mistake I did not do the message correctly so we got msg as modes
<ompaul> basbryan, check on groklaw there is something
* basbryan checking
<Toma> ahhhhh +msg hahah
<Toma> i c now
<LjL> aw :)
<Toma> root_, im guessing youre using root?
<Toma> and ure from WA? :D
<joss> hola
* brenner watches Toma rub his crystal ball
<tedda> hi can anyone help me, im trying to install skype, but it says package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<````bulldogg> still couldn't get it to work
<Toma> :)
<tedda> woot do i need to do?
<````bulldogg> no 3d acceleratoin.. I do the gears and they barely move
<Raovq> there we go
<LjL> ompaul: nevermind the raw PPP (if anything it could look like raw modem data anyway), it does just look like something's hitting his kb ;)
* bimberi 's guess is the cat
<Toma> tedda, youll need to find a 64bit version of syke, afaik, it doesnt exist...
<LjL> hope it's not the dog. not if it's a big dog anyway
<Raovq> does anyone know how to fix this?The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Raovq>   opera: Depends: libqt3c102-mt but it is not installable
<basbryan> google groklaw and irc gives me...   didn't work
<tedda> :(
<brenner> what's with cats and k/boards?  everyone seems to guess it's the cat's fault
<Toma> tedda, there is another way
<LjL> brenner: do you have a better guess? =)
<brenner> basbryan: most people would talk about that on a newsgroup or forum
<tedda> :) and the way is?
<basbryan> kk
<brenner> LjL: no...ut it's always the cat. :)
<brenner> s/ut/but
<Toma> tedda, youre not using kde are you?
<tedda> em im sorry, i just installed linux today, its the first time i use linux :(
<tedda> woot is kde?
<ompaul> tedda, a good resource is docs.ubuntu.com bookmark that one
<chuckyp> tedda, You really should read the wiki for the post install steps etc.. there is a lot of good information in there.
<brenner> Raovq: install the qt package
<shiv> is there a way to reduce the boot time? Mine gets stuck on configuring networks for at least 2 minutes :(
<brenner> Raovq: libqt3c102-mt that is
<LjL> tedda: a desktop environment. it's something that gives you panels, taskbars, that sort of thing, and integration between (compliant) applications. the one you're currently using is probably not KDE but Gnome
<brenner> shiv: there's a forum topic on that
<Raovq> brenner, ive tried sudo apt-get -f install
<Toma> tedda, its another desktop environment... if you installed ubuntu, youll be using gnome as the desktop environment. if you installed kubuntu, youll be using KDE. this way of installing skype will break all KDE apps. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77069&page=2#13
<chuckyp> tedda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<brenner> Raovq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<LjL> Raovq: that's not what you should try. rather, you should simply try "sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt"
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ that doesn't exist
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ i've had that problem
<tedda> i have installed ubunto so im useing gnome then ;)
<brenner> Raovq: it's called libqt3-mt
<Toma> shiv, initng, but the smarter thing to do would be to find out whats holding up networking, try running in recovery mode and see the output from when it stalls?
<aroticoz> how can I copy files in the terminal ?
<LjL> V4Vendetta, Raovq : you're right, it's my fault. i was doing that on SSH to my Debian, didn't notice
<Toma> aroticoz, cp
<aroticoz> thanks
<Toma> ubotu, tell aroticoz about cli
<LjL> V4Vendetta: ("doing that" i mean the apt-cache show)
<aroticoz> ty
<Toma> np :)
<DanielSHaischt> hello, I am trying to dist-upgrade a debian system to dapper. unfortunatly at the time I am getting an arror in /var/lib/dpkg/info/initscripts.postinst ...
<V4Vendetta> question, how do i setup email on a shell server
<DanielSHaischt> line 'mount -n --move /var/run /tmp/.var.run' at the near end of the file fails with a permission denied
<shiv> sure thanks but I am a newbie am do not know much of this. Let me try to play with it
<Raovq> age libqt3c102-mt has no installation candidate
<brenner> debian -> dapper?  is that even possible?
<Raovq> same with libqt3-mt
<V4Vendetta> is DALnet down?
<devians> how do i find out where apt put a package?
<LjL> Raovq: i suppose you downloaded the Ubuntu deb from www.opera.com?
<chuckyp> THis is really annoying.
<brenner> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: (Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3), section libs, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 3213 kB, Installed size: 9036 kB
<Raovq> ljl: i did
<Raovq> was that wrong?
<Toma> isnt the ubuntu deb from opera broken?
<LjL> Raovq: no
<LjL> Raovq: well, if toma is right, then yes, i suppose
<chuckyp> Unable to remove an item from applications menu.  In applications menu editor if I right click delete is greyed out.
<Toma> last i heard it was. try the debian package
<sdghsgh> anybody here run mpich on ubuntu?
<Raovq> the tar.gz one?
<sdghsgh> the deb one
<eletido> is there a preference I can change to make apt-get/Synaptic look in the repository instead of the Ubuntu cd for a package?
<Toma> ahhh whats the URL Raovq ?
<chuckyp> Any ideas?
<Raovq> for opera?
<brenner> chuckyp: what is it?
<LjL> eletido: comment out the CD line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Toma> eletido, yeh, remove it from your sources.list
<oatis_> Has anyone got MySQLi to work with PHP5 on dapper?
<Raovq> http://opera.com/download/
<Toma> eletido, or uncheck it in synaptic
<ufo> oatis, yes it works
<eletido> ok, thanks guys.
<McJerry> has there been a fix for eth0 ? when I reboot I have to ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 to get internet working
<jimcooncat> I installed vmware server. Now I have a patched kernel. Do you have some docs for dealing with apt-get and patched kernels?
<oatis_> ufo, how come there is no php5-mysqli package available via apt?
<Toma> !opera
<ubotu> rumour has it, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Raovq> i downloaded both packages, but i could only find instructions on how to install the .deb
<chuckyp> brenner, What is what?  Oh its a package I removed via apt that didn't quite get rid of the launcher in applications menu.
<slew> hi, is it possible to enable high-bit ascii in linux?
<ufo> try that for sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9880
<brenner> chuckyp: where is it located?
<brenner> in the menu i mean
<Anpheus> Hello
<QbY> i need to access my Windows XP partition on my dual boot machine; can anyone point me to a doc that will show me how..
<ufo> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<redguy> !ntfs
<brenner> ubotu: tell QbY about ntfs
<redguy> hah
<slew> hehe
<sdghsgh> !mpich
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sdghsgh
<Anpheus> I would like instructions as to utilizing my RT2500-based PCI Wireless Card
<sdghsgh> :|
<chuckyp> brenner, in the applications menu
<McJerry> can someone help me resolve network eth0 resolving issue on reboot
<McJerry> when I reboot i have to ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 to reestablish internet connectivity
<chuckyp> brenner, it added it directly under system tools. right inthe root of applications menu.
<brenner> chuckyp: *nod* sorry, i don't know.  if you can't remove it, that means it needs to be done via apt.  afaik.
<chuckyp> brenner, No its been removed via apt already.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chuckyp> brenner, I just need to remove the link in the applications menu is all.
<engla> '/W 10
<engla> duh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %idleone!*@*]  by ompaul
<brenner> chuckyp: yeah, but you didn't create the link i assume. the apt install did.  therefore the apt remove should remove the link
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<oatis_> is it safe to use packages from dotdeb.org?
<IdleOne> :)
<ompaul> wb
<IdleOne> thank you  ompaul  and sorry about that keyboard malfunction
<Raovq> is there a way i can download the libqt3 packages?
<bimberi> chuckyp: perhaps an 'apt-get remove --purge' would remove it
<ompaul> np
<brenner> IdleOne: was it your cat?
<IdleOne> brenner>  was my baby girl
<bimberi> close :P
<IdleOne> brenner>  funny thing is we got 2 kittens today :)
<chuckyp> bimberi, its removed already THe package is gone but the menu item is still there.  which links to nothing.
<DaNeon> why i can't use su?
<IdleOne> !tell DaNeon  about sudo
<oatis_> Is it safe to use the dotdeb.org repository for Dapper?
<DaNeon> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> DaNeon>  no problem
<ompaul> DaNeon, it is not the way that we do it in Ubuntu :-) try sudo you will like it
<bimberi> chuckyp: yes, and i reckon that should remove the menu option too, but a --purge takes config files and the menu might have been considered a config file (in this case)
<] [> whoo time to register
<QbY> anyone know why everything i do i get, "can't .... read-only filesystem"
<QbY> when its my hd?
<IdleOne> QbY>  its a ntfs right
<QbY> no no no..
<DaNeon> IdleOne: i mean.. i need to use su for a shell script
<] [> QbY: are you in single user mode?
<QbY> under my ubuntu
<DaNeon> i dopesn't work if i use sudo
<QbY> not the ntfs i want to mount, but my regular..
<QbY> ] [ -- I don't believe so..
<] [> QbY: type "mount" and check if / is mounted ro or rw
<QbY> ... /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<brenner> oatis: #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<oatis_> brenner, thanks
<DaNeon> IdleOne:  i can't use sudo to run a shell script.. it ask me to use su
<brenner> oatis: my guess is no.  you should astick to the official sources
<IdleOne> DaNeon>  I dont know about shell scripts maybe someone else can help :/
<] [> QbY: do this command: `touch ~/me`
<DaNeon> ok IdleOne no problem
<abunto> how do i add a program to the menu, i just added a program with apt-get but it is not on the games menu!
<QbY> ] [ - touch: cannot touch `/home/kelvin/me': Read-only file system
<vladuz976> does anybodyhere have experience using revtex with latex?
<brenner> abunto: create your own entry
<brenner> abunto: use the menu editor in apps>sys
<abunto> thank you
<] [> QbY: i think it mounted ro because there was an error on the file system
<QbY> oh gawd what else can go wrong tonight
<] [> QbY: you may have to log into single user mode and run fsck
* QbY is clueless.
<DanielSHaischt> can I skip the install of a specific package with apt? for example if that particular package producess an error
<xPatriot83> Hey, anyone here want to talk to a newbie for a sec?
<ompaul> !anyone
<] [> QbY: but don't take my word for it; i'm pretty now at linux
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<xPatriot83> I have some rather "stupid" questions regarding an Ubuntu install.
<IdleOne> xPatriot83>  shoot in here and maybe we will all talk to you :)
<xPatriot83> I just wanted to make sure I wasn't gonna get cursed out for being new at this.. lol
<] [> QbY: and i don't want to believe linux would let something like that happen unless you have faulty hardware
<xPatriot83> I've not been received warmly by the "linux community"
<Syco54645> does anyone know the default theme for kde in kubuntu?
<IdleOne> xPatriot83>  this is not a regular community :)
<jon_> xPatriot83, It depends on where you go, what you ask etc. ;)
<QbY> ] [ - Well, I have a good idea why its faulty.. and its about to happen again :)
<] [> Syco54645: LipStick?
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: is it produces an error, the best solution is to resolve it, not bypass and force the install
<IdleOne> xPatriot83>  Ubuntians Rock!
<xPatriot83> Is there anything I should know about installing ubuntu as part of a multi-boot situation with Win XP?
<xPatriot83> LOL.. Y'all seem fun.
<brenner> *if* it produces an error
<IdleOne> !tell xPatriot83  about dualboot
<xPatriot83> LOL
<jon_> xPatriot83, Just don't erase your windows partition ;)
<chuckyp> Doesn't gnome use an xml file or something similiar for the menus?
<IdleOne> xPatriot83>  look for a msg from ubotu  it has a link in there that will help
<Staz> !tell xPatriot83  about dualboot
<QbY> ] [ how do i get to single user mode and fsck?
<Staz> !tell Staz  about dualboot
<] [> Syco54645: lipstick is the widget set and plastik is the window decorations
<xPatriot83> I was just thinking about Grub ... Bootloader.. I've got a separate HD for Ubuntu. :-)
<brenner> QbY: boot into recovery mode maybe?
<xPatriot83> Basically, I need to know if I have to tweak Grub for Win XP/Ubuntu or if it will figure itself out, like SuSE.
<DanielSHaischt> brenner: that certain pakage gives me an error (permission denied while mounting a dir) which I am unable to resolve right now. thus I did ask whether it is possible to skip that pakage
<QbY> well..  lets try that.
<IdleOne> !tell xPatriot83  about grub
<Syco54645> ] [: thanks
<] [> QbY: i think `sudo shutdown` brings it to single user mode and the `fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1` should check the filesystem and fix errors
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: like i said, the best thing to do is resolve it.  pastebin the command and error/s you get
<xPatriot83> Awesome..
<xPatriot83> Answered my question rather effectively.
<IdleOne> xPatriot83>  glad to hear
<xPatriot83> IdleOne: So you guys seem fun..
<IdleOne> xPatriot83>  paypal to idleone $5 US
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> xPatriot83>  we try :)
<xPatriot83> LMAO.. Let me verify my Paypal account and I will think about it. :-)
<shiv_> what does this mean? /.icons$
<xPatriot83> Hmm..
<DanielSHaischt> brenner: -> http://pastebin.com/592015
<IdleOne> shiv>  /.icons is a hidden folder
<Unity> shiv: in a shell, that means you're under the directory /.icons
<IdleOne> the . means hidden
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: what command are you running?
<Unity> shiv: which shouldn't be a directory right under the root of the fs...
<shiv> how do I put stuff in this folder. I am trying to install some cursors?
<brenner> shiv: mouse cursors?
<shiv> ya
<shiv> i mean cursors in gerneral
<DanielSHaischt> brenner: apt-get dist-upgrade
<brenner> sys>prefs>theme>drag and drop the archive
<xPatriot83> Alright.. one last thought.. Has anyone had any problems installing Ubuntu on Gateway Desktop PCs?
<shiv> see pastebin
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: are you going from breezy to dapper?
<brenner> ubotu: tell xPatriot83 about hardware
<xPatriot83> LMAO
<DanielSHaischt> brenner: nope I tried to go from debian sarge 3.1 to dapper
<xPatriot83> ubotu is so useful.
<ubotu> xPatriot83: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brenner> xPatriot83: you can check there.  some people may have made forum topics @ ubuntuforums.org as well
<shiv> how do I navigate to this hidden directory?
<Metaltron> !dell
<ubotu> Metaltron: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xPatriot83> That wasn't as helpful.
<GMachine_24> Hi - I messed up my Firefox settings and now when I right click on a URL, e.g., I don't get the friendly 'open in new window' 'open as tab' suggestions, i get a whole bunch of stuff i don't need such as "View Original Document of Quotation" and "Extensions", etc. I realize I chose these settings when Firefox loaded one time - but I cannot figure out how to undo my choice. Is it possible?
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: ah, ok.  i don't know if debian->dapper is possible.  but maybe you should ask in #ubuntu+1 as well
* xPatriot83 shrugs and just tries it.
<xPatriot83> Worst case scenario, everything important is on an external drive.. :-)
<DanielSHaischt> brenner: what do u mean with ubuntu+1, is that a channel name?
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: yes.  for dapper discussion
<javiolo> isnt mail app installed by default ?
<DanielSHaischt> brenner: and for what is ubuntu-devel?
<nickrud> javiolo: if you mean mail server, no
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: developers
<javiolo> I mean mail
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: but the first questionj you should ask is if you can move fom sarge to dapper
<brenner> does anyone in here know?
<javiolo> dont know if its the same
<nickrud> javiolo: evolution, under Applications->INternet
<javiolo> no
<jetscreamer> heh
<javiolo> type on terminal mail
* xPatriot83 giggles.
<nickrud> brenner: probably not
<jetscreamer> will it hurt to try, if you would have to erase everything if it didn't?
<brenner> DanielSHaischt: there you go.  no wonder you're getting errors
<jetscreamer> see also mutt
<Unity> command line =(
<DanielSHaischt> nickrud: did u mean that it is not possible to dist-upgrade from debian sarge 3.1 to dapper?
<Unity> how can you folks remember all those keybindings? it's insane
<nickrud> DanielSHaischt: yeah, I'd say it's not a sane thing. Not to say that, with a lot of stroking, it can't be done.
<nickrud> Unity: you mean mutts?
<DanielSHaischt> nickrud: and would it be possible to dist-upgrade at least to breezy?
<GMachine_24> so, anyone? know how to reset firefox settings to 'default' (i.e. as originally configured)
<Unity> nickrud: i mean anything that runs in screen
<nickrud> DanielSHaischt: I've seen people try, and some claim success.
<Unity> nickrud: especially emacs and vim
<nickrud> Unity: I don't use emacs (too many keystrokes) and use vim sparingly.
<Unity> oh no eth0 is gone
<Unity> ifup eth0
<cyphase> aha!
<cyphase> i got an idea
<nickrud> Unity: I make heavy use of the man pages for options, but probably only use 40-50 commands at all
<V4Vendetta> wget is the best program ever
<cyphase> someone should make a Google pack clone for only open source software
<V4Vendetta> i love it.
<cyphase> for Windows and ma
<cyphase> Mac*
* jetscreamer notices javiolo doesn't say u in d
<javiolo> jetscreamer what ?
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, maybe not the best, but up there :). I use GWGet, which is a GUI for wget
<chuckyp> Figured it out.  Transgamming added files to /etc/X11/applink  which was causing the problem.  smeg was unable to remove them.
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ i like how it isn't a gui
<chuckyp> Just removed the files manually and restarted gnome-panel
<jetscreamer> ubuntu
<AngryElf> where's the file that enables repositories for apt-get??
<bimberi> chuckyp: ah, well done
<nickrud> AngryElf: /etc/apt/sources.list
<javiolo> jetscreamer sorry I dont understand what you said
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, me too, but a GUI is nice too. and having it installed allows me to use it as a download manager for firefox
<cyphase> or anything else really
<jetscreamer> javiolo: nm not important
<chuckyp> back to learning c++
<edgekaos> where can I find mod_dav_svn.so?
<nickrud> cyphase: can you drag & drop to gwget?
<jetscreamer> javiolo: 'other chan'
<cyphase> nickrud, i think so
<javiolo> jetscreamer ok...
<Bean> I was downloading a file from an ftp server that I have set up a connection to in Nautilus, while copying a file I changed firewall settings so it halted. And now I can't close the "copying files" window, it's acting like it's still dl'ing except bar doesn't move.
<cyphase> nickrud, i know that if you right click and click "New", it automatically adds what's in your clipboard if it's a valid url
<cyphase> right click on the tray icon that is
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ now that im interested in ....
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ how do i set that up
<nickrud> cyphase: ah, that's close, and the tray icon is new since the last time I looked
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, sudo apt-get install gwget
<cyphase> or synaptic of course
<cyphase> nickrud, it might allow drag and drop
<cyphase> 1 sec
<cyphase> nickrud, you can drag to the tray icon :)
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ how do i use gwget for firefox?
<nickrud> cyphase: ok, I'm gonna kick the tires again, thanks
<cyphase> nickrud, my pleasure
<wastrel> kick the tires
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, install the Flashgot plugin
<V4Vendetta> where do i get that apt?
<javiolo> jetscreamer can you solve my questions ?
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, it's in the repos
<V4Vendetta> hmm i can't find it
<nickrud> wastrel: a phrase from before steel belted tires ;)
<cyphase> maybe you haven't added universe..
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, yea, it's in universe
<V4Vendetta> i have
<V4Vendetta> but i can't find it
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> gwget
<hou5ton> when I have both a wired and a wireless connection activated, Ubuntu doesn't use either one of them.  I have to deactivate one of them.  Is there a way for Ubuntu to sort this out?
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ it's okay, because it installs directly into FF
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ okay, i got flashgot and gwget now
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, oooooohh, you meant flashgot isn't in the repos
<V4Vendetta> okay i got them both, what now
<Bean> How do I halt or close a single Nautilus window ("copying files" from an ftp) ? That doesn't respond to the X or "Cancel"
<chuckyp> Whats a good c++ editory to use.  Syntax checking etc...
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, configure flashgot
<V4Vendetta> Bean~ use xkill
<cyphase> Bean, killall nautilus
<wastrel> chuckyp:  anjuta  maybe
<Bean> V4Vendetta, thanks!
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, in Firefox, go to Tools -> Flashgot -> More Options
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ okay, i got it
<mrnicksgirl> downloading ubuntu now... :)
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, ok
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ it's set for gnome gwget
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, that's it
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ now just dl?
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, flashgot autodetects
<jetscreamer> javiolo: it's to read mail with. man mail. it does what mutt does afaict, but not in as 'pretty' a fashion... which isn't saying much, mutt is functional not pretty.
<jetscreamer> man mail
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, i'm not sure what's default and what's not..
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ hmm my dl still started in the FF manager ..
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, the actual download, or the pre download window?
<javiolo> jetscreamer looks mail is not available on man pages
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ the download
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, it won't override it like that
<FarSe3r> Hello, I have a flat TFT screen wich uses 60Hz in windows. I guess this 60Hz is the optimal rate, but ubuntu uses 74Hz and the display is a bit fuzzy. How can I change it to 60Hz ??
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ how does it work?
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, 1 sec
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, lemme find the right config settings
<wastrel> FarSe3r:  edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file  -  save a backup first
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, open the flashgot settings window
<V4Vendetta> open
<FarSe3r> wastrel, ok. Does most LCD TFT use 60Hz ? is that vertical or horizontal rate?
<FarSe3r> wastrel, thanks btw :)
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, in the "General" tab, select GNOME Gwget and check all 3 chckmarks
<cyphase> checkmarks*
<jetscreamer> javiolo: then the program named mail is not installed i suppose
<V4Vendetta> okay
<V4Vendetta> done.
<KoruptPryde> how do I hide connected network servers from the gnome desktop?
<jetscreamer> javiolo: just type mutt?
<javiolo> jetscreamer mail is not available in apt-get
<pc22> tried audacity:  it says there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer
<cyphase> in the "Menu" tab, check "FlashGot Link", "Hide Disabled Sommands", and "Compact context menu"
<FarSe3r> tonyyr
<javiolo> but mutt its on apt-get
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, unselect everything else
<FarSe3r> tonyyarusso, thanks
<wastrel> FarSe3r:  i actually know nothing about LCD's
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, let's go into a private chat
<V4Vendetta> cyphase~ okay thanks
<FarSe3r> wastrel, me neither ;) but thanks anyway
<jetscreamer> javiolo: ok so what's the deal then
<WhiteNoise> KoruptPryde, one way would be to mount them in console, and keep the mountpoint out of /etc/fstab
<Makura> Can I get some help from someone? =] 
<jetscreamer> javiolo: afaict it's some ugly non-user friendly mail client
<Bean> FarSe3r, I don't believe you measure LCD refresh rates in that way.
<jetscreamer> !info mail
<bimberi> KoruptPryde: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor, /apps/nautilus/desktop, volumes_visible, uncheck
<KoruptPryde> WhiteNoise: gnome vfs mounts
<wastrel> FarSe3r:  my desktop's lcd was autodetected, sez horiz is 30-60hz, vert is 60-75
<Madpilot> Makura, asking an actual question might get an actual answer :P
* Bean surprised at updater working... maybe he'll get the game working eventually!
<Makura> Madpilot: I have many many questions...  I'm completely new to Linux and I'm having problems installing the Ubuntu distro
<javiolo> jetscreamer I want one to send me for example when an update of certain app is available
<KoruptPryde> bimberi: any idea how I change the menu icons to be 16px instead of 22px?
<javiolo> I think mutt could do that
<nickrud> javiolo: try xmail
<FarSe3r> Bean, hm.. ok. Well I know its not the same as CRT rate.. tried to find some docs on google about this but found none :/
<Madpilot> Makura, fastest way to get help is just to start asking questions here, and give as much detail as you can
<jetscreamer> javiolo: i think you want anacron and cron-apt... i get mail from anacron, and read it in mutt... the client is not the sender btw
<nickrud> javiolo: sorry, I brain farted there, I was thinking something else
<FarSe3r> wastrel, ok.
<Makura> Alright, why is it when I log in with my account, I get a brown background and a cursor, with no buttons or bars or anything?
<javiolo> oh
<bimberi> KoruptPryde: nope
<Makura> Also, in the installation, I got a message telling me there was an error installing one or more packages.
<jetscreamer> try again
<Madpilot> Makura, is this off a ShipIt CD, or one you burned?
<Makura> Madpilot:  One I burned.
<allanh128> got a question.  Any suggestions on mounting a reassembled raid1 array?  i keep getting filesystem type, superblock  errors
<Madpilot> Makura, did you run md5sum on the ISO when you downloaded it?
<hou5ton> when I have both a wired and a wireless connection activated, Ubuntu doesn't use either one of them.  I have to deactivate one of them.  Is there a way for Ubuntu to sort this out?
<javiolo> jetscreamer thanks
<Makura> Madpilot: I honestly don't understand what you're asking me, so I'll tell you what I did.  I downloaded the ISO and burned it to a CD, then booted off of the CD.
<Madpilot> Makura, if you're burning in Windows, have a look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tonyyarusso> hou5ton: If there is, I haven't found it.  I have the same problem.
<logan> well this is new
<logan> hmm..
<james__> hello ubuntu
<allanh128> md5sum is the way to check your file downloaded properly'
<cedriczg> hello there
<hou5ton> tonyyarusso:  ya ... it's not the end of the world .... just a little annoying
<ming> try to install ubuntu on an old redhat 7.3 desktop, installation procedures do not ask me erase all disk and keep asking manual config with software RAID and Logical Volume Manager, anyone knows how to get around it ?
<cedriczg> does anyone there use captive for ntfs partitions?
<Makura> Madpilot: I chose to do a complete install, no partitioning.  I had windows previously on my other machine, but I had some problems so I just reformatted.  This is not the machine I am trying to get Ubuntu on.
<Kyral> cedriczg: not if we value the data on the partitions
<Madpilot> Makura, but it is the machine you're doing the burning on, right?
<cedriczg> But if you want to edit it...
<cedriczg> What's the matter?
<hou5ton> Kyral:  explain further please ... I'm also considering trying that
<Kyral> cedriczg: Boot into Windows
<Kyral> hou5ton: Its HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL
<cedriczg> even now?
<Kyral> hou5ton: Every instance I have heard has resulted in a borked up parition
<Kyral> in short
<Kyral> DO NOT TRY WRITING TO NTFS!
<AngryElf> how do i get Graphics (multiverse) into Synaptic package manager?
<hou5ton> Kyral:  thanks for the warning ... I don't need that kind of trouble
<wastrel> even with captive/
<wastrel> ?
<Kyral> wastrel: YES!!
<Madpilot> !tell AngryElf about multiverse
<cedriczg> But captive doesn't work you say?
<Kyral> Do it and bork your system
<Kyral> cedriczg: in 1% of cases
<Kyral> its like standing outside under a tree in a thunderstorm
<Makura> Madpilot: Yes it is.  I've already made the CD though.
<Kyral> you just don't do it
<Madpilot> Kyral, is this the voice of experience talking? :P
<nickrud> there's a program called ntfsfix, which "Attempt to fix an NTFS partition that has been damaged by the Linux NTFS driver
<Makura> Madpilot: The problem is that I log in and I don't get anything other than a background and a cursor.
<cedriczg> What could happen in that 1%?
<ming> which package has 'xpdf' ?
<Kyral> Madpilot: Its the voice of my Friends talking :P
<Madpilot> Makura, that's why I'm asking about how you burned the disc - because a bad install disc could well be your problem
<DarkED> Hey everybody
<cedriczg> Kyral, waht could happen in that 1% of the cases?
<needubuntuhelp> I have a problem with the Synaptic Package Manager
<Kyral> cedriczg: it works
<Makura> Madpilot: I used Alcohol 120%
<Bean> Kyral, I've used a linux boot disk before that allowed me to edit the windows registry on an ntfs partition, how does that do it?
<DarkED> needubuntuhelp: What's it doin?
<Kyral> Dunno
<Kyral> I just don't trust it
<Bean> Kyral, and I've used it dozens of times to clear passwords and fix other things
<cedriczg> Kyral, Oh I thaought you said that in 1% of the cases it didn't work
<AngryElf> Madpilot, why is Graphics(multiverse) classified as "disabled"?
<primoturbo> what's the command to quickly remount fstab with out restarting?
<Madpilot> AngryElf, it shouldn't be, not if you've got your sources.list set up properly
<needubuntuhelp> Gnome is not showing the programs it says it installed
<Bean> primoturbo, mount -a I believe
<AngryElf> that was the difference between it showing up and not showing up
<AngryElf> SPM -> Settings -> show disabled sources
<primoturbo> mount -a? I'll give it a try
<needubuntuhelp> Huh?
<DarkED> um try going to System-> Administration on the top panel
<needubuntuhelp> ok
<DarkED> Synaptic should be there
<Madpilot> needubuntuhelp, not everything has a menu entry
<javiolo> how do I deactivate the vnc server via terminal ?
<cedriczg> Kyral, anyhow why is that it is set to noauto on the fstab file the partition mounted by captive?
<IdleOne> line 51: gawk: command not found what do I do to fix that?
<primoturbo> yeah that worked thanks
<needubuntuhelp> Ok, so then where is the program'
<Kyral> cedriczg: I don't use it :P
<Madpilot> Makura, check the md5sum of the ISO you got, make sure it didn't get messed up while downloading
<DarkED> Um...on my Ubuntu install, it's in System-> Admin
<nickrud> IdleOne: install gawk
<pc22> anyone?
<Madpilot> Makura, then check this page, too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<DarkED> The actual package is ... one sec
<Makura> Madpilot: The ISO or the CD
<pc22> im trying audacity
<pc22> pc22 it says there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer
<Bean> primoturbo, cool, makes me feel like I'm learning something :)
<Madpilot> Makura, the ISO first
<cedriczg> So noone there uses CAPTIVE?
<DarkED> hey, check this
<Makura> Madpilot: The ISO is on the other computer, what should I do?
<DarkED> /var/lib/synaptic
<DarkED> try the /var/liv/ dir
<primoturbo> How do I access the gnome editor thing, it's similar to regedit on windows
<cedriczg> I set to auto mount the ntfs with captive
<DarkED> erm /var/lib/ sorry
<nickrud> primoturbo: gconf-editor
<edward0> primoturbo: gconf-editor
<primoturbo> thnx
<edward0> :D
<IdleOne> nickrud>  thank you
<cedriczg> It waorks but in the booting it hangs and I must use crtl+c to continue
<DarkED> oh yeah, also
<Makura> Madpilot: I don't think I can use this program.  When I burned the ISO to a CD, it made it into a CD instead of just putting the ISO on there.
<DarkED> if ya ever need to find a package or a file, open a terminal and type 'locate <file>' without the asterisks
<Madpilot> Makura, ISOs are burned a little bit differently - check that wiki.ubuntu.com URL I gave you, please
<crouchingMonkey> i added all the repositories by following the wiki instructions but it doesnt seem to be working, can someone give me a hand ?
<tonyyarusso> crouchingMonkey: You'll probably want to pastebin your sources.list for people to check.
<DarkED> um yeah monkey
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: /etc/apt/sources.list
<edgekaos> where can I get mod_dav_svn.so?
<Madpilot> crouchingMonkey, try "sudo apt-get update" or the Reload button in Synaptic, to force a re-read of your new sources.list
<crouchingMonkey> Madpilot, i did that alrady
<nickrud> edgekaos: you can search for needed files on packages.ubuntu.com, that'll tell you which package they're in
<pc22> how do i reinstall my sound devices
<Madpilot> crouchingMonkey, then 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and put that in a pastebin for us
<bosco> how do i update my search list in terminal     what is the command for it
<DarkED> pc22: what kind of hardware?
<primoturbo> Anyway to get my mount to show up on desktop and places? Like under breezy it worked but under dapper it doesn't I've made a directory /media/Windows
<nickrud> bosco: sudo updatedb (for locate)
<crouchingMonkey> what is the pastebin adderss
<edgardo> Hola!
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<primoturbo> it's mounted find just don't show the desktop and places shortcuts
<Madpilot> crouchingMonkey, ^^^
<primoturbo> find > fine*
<pc22> c97 drier
<DarkED> so it's a realtek?
<Madpilot> primoturbo, there's an option in gconf somewhere - in Nautilus's desktop settings
<Makura> Madpilot: I can't seem to find the link you were talking about...
<bosco> nickrud, it is not working
<primoturbo> I'll take a look
<nickrud> bosco: what do you mean exactly, not working
<bosco> nickrud, there is no error message
<edgardo> Good Bye!
<crouchingMonkey> here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9882
<Madpilot> Makura, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<bosco> nickrud,  it went ot the next line and it stoped notihing came up
<nickrud> bosco: updatedb should thrash your disks for a few minutes, then stop
<bosco> nickrud,  what if i want to see it like verbose mode
<primoturbo> Madpilot: Doesn't appear under apps>nautilus>desktop or anywere in nautilus any more ideas?
<bosco> nickrud,  i want to see it manually doing it
<crouchingMonkey> Madpilot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9882
<nickrud> bosco: updatedb -v
<Makura> Madpilot: Should I just burn it this way, then start over and reinstall everything again?
<Madpilot> primoturbo, not sure - have a look thru gconf, Dog knows it's got enough options tucked away
<nickrud> bosco: I found that out just now, by typing man updatedb ;)
<bosco> nickrud, THANK YOU
<pc22> DarkED, it says ac97 sound controller
<bosco> nickrud, srry i am tired
<pc22> realtek i guess
<Sir_quicken> looking for a mp3 player or codecs for ubuntu music player, How do I get them?
<Madpilot> crouchingMonkey, the us. archives might be messing up again - try using the main ones (just remove the us. from each line)
<nickrud> bosco: no problem, that was just a hint if you've never looked at man pages before
<Bean> !proprietary_formats
<ubotu> Bean: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bean> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bean
<nickrud> !restricted
<Madpilot> crouchingMonkey, also this line - deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted - needs to have 'multiverse' added to it
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Bean> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pc22> DarkED, im trying audacity
<pc22>  it says there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer
<Madpilot> Makura, if you've got a new install that's borked, reinstalling over it is probably the easiest thing
<DarkED> pc22: Make sure you have audacit configured correctly
<DarkED> pc22: XMMS ususally does the same to me the first time i run it
<DarkED> pc22: also, dont run as root
<Madpilot> crouchingMonkey, compare your sources.list to this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<pc22> it can detect the devices
<pc22> DarkED, it Cant detect the devices
<DarkED> crap man
<DarkED> i dunno
<pc22> k
<DarkED> search for it here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<pc22> k\thanks
<hou5ton> I have my system to mount the windows ntfs partition at boot (read only) ... but I have My Documents (which I would like to access) on a second hard drive that is also all NTFS, and I can't figure out how to get at them.
<Makura> Madpilot: Any special instructions for reinstalling over it?
<nickrud> !tell hou5ton about mountwindows
<slide> Is there anyway to have eclipse and azureus installed at the same time?
<Madpilot> Makura, not as far as I know - just drop the install CD in and restart the machine
<sinaduel> is there a DVD Video burning program for linux?
<Makura> Madpilot: What about when it gets to the part about partitioning/reformatting?
<nickrud> Makura: you shoul probably tell the installer to reformat, just for fun
<DarkED> slide: should be okay as long as you have the right package dependencies
<slide> DarkED, whenever i try to install eclipse (I already have azureus installed), it tries to uninstall azureus
<Makura> nickrud: Sarcasm?
<nickrud> Makura: no, a crude attempt at humor
<Madpilot> Makura, do you want to keep anything on the hardrive you're using?
<Makura> I've already reformatted, so no.
<nickrud> Makura: few things are more frustrating than a bad install iso
<malt> Hello, I was wondering is it a pain in the ass to install cpanel with ubuntu?
<Makura> nickrud: This attempt was a bad first impression.  I was to the point of pulling my hair out. =P
<steven_> Ubuntu has a wiki?
<steven_> O.o
<nickrud> Makura: yeah, I learned to do that md5sum check early in my linux experience
<crouchingMonkey> Madpilot, if the repositories are added correctly you should be able to "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4" correct ?
<steven_> Anyone know why Firefox will not download and install Java?
<Madpilot> crouchingMonkey, I think so - that's the FreeJava package, isn't it?
<Makura> nickrud: I didn't even burn it right the first time. >_<
<Madpilot> !tell steven_ about java
<DarkED> steven: you must install java jre manually
<nickrud> Makura: lol, I saw
<crouchingMonkey> Madpilot, its not free
<crouchingMonkey> its from multiverse
<crouchingMonkey> but i get E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<Makura> nickrud: And the ISO *was* on my other computer, so now I have to wait for it to download again.
<Madpilot> crouchingMonkey, I run Sun's Java myself - it actually works :|
<Madpilot> !tell crouchingMonkey about java
<nickrud> Makura: you could always copy the iso file off the first cd, then reburn
<crouchingMonkey> Madpilot, that is java 1.5 right ?
<nickrud> Makura: it was one file, right?
<DarkED> nope
<DarkED> thats jre 1.5
<DarkED> erm 1.4*
<DarkED> lol sorry
<Makura> nickrud: No
<Makura> nickrud: I burned it so that it was like a CD with the folders etc. in it.  I didn't burn the ISO to it like a data CD.
<nickrud> Makura: oh. never mind, then. That's how I ruined my first couple boot iso a few years ago
<dip> I have a question about networking... I bought an Access Point... does it have to be connected directly to the switch or can it be connected to an ethernet outlet in the wall... ?
<Makura> nickrud: Well, I guess it's better that I found out now.
<DarkED> go to http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<Madpilot> Makura, a properly burned CD from an ISO won't just have the one giant ISO on it - like I said, ISOs are burned differently
<Makura> nickrud: I got fed up with Windows yesterday (BSODs all the time, I couldn't even log in anymore), so I decided to dive into Linux.  I heard Ubuntu is one of the easiest to get started, but judging by the questions coming in the chat (that I can't even understand), I'm wondering if I can even handle it.
<Makura> Madpilot: I didn't just burn the ISO, I made it into the CD.
<nickrud> Makura: you're only seeing the problems, nearly everyone that installs Ubuntu doesn't need to come here 
<steven_> dip: It can be connected to a ethernet port in the wall.
<DarkED> Makura: Trust me, you can. I tried RedHat9 for about a month before I tried Ubuntu, now I don't even dual boot into Windows anymore...
<wastrel> you have ethernet outlets in the wall?
<Madpilot> Makura, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto has Windows burning info
<Makura> Madpilot: I looked at that.
<DarkED> Makura: You gotta have the mindset that 'learning is everything' and 'knowledge is power'
<Makura> DarkED: But knowing is only half the battle. =[
<DarkED> Makura: just keep that kinda thinking, and you will overcome any problems you may have...
<Madpilot> Makura, the nice thing about installing Ubuntu is that you only ever have to do it once - upgrading after than can be done in place
<Anpheus> Help! I am attempting to install the Rt2500 drivers (Version 1.1.0-b3) and installation fails when I attempt "sudo insmod rt2500.ko": I cannot inject the module into the kernal? Please assist!
<Anpheus> kernel'
<Anpheus> bah
<wastrel> Anpheus:  try sudo modprobe rt2500
<sinaduel> is there a DVD Video burning program for linux?, please respond to this.
<Makura> Madpilot: Sorry for all the questions, but just to get this straight, what should the CD look like?  At first I thought you were telling me that it should just be the one ISO file on it.  Now it seems that you are telling me differently.  I'm confused.
<Anpheus> wastrel: nothing happened
<Madpilot> Makura, sorry - a CD burned from an ISO should have a whole bunch of directories/files on it
<Makura> Madpilot: That's what mine is.
<DarkED> Makura, try opening the ISO file
<DarkED> As in, not just buring it, but OPENING it
<Makura> DarkED: With?
<Madpilot> Makura, OK - but you should check the md5sum of the ISO - that'll check if it's been downloaded properly
<Makura> Madpilot: As soon as I get this one downloaded, I'll check it.  I'm afraid the first one was lost in the reformat of the other computer.
<wastrel> Anpheus:  no news is good news with modprobe afaik..  try lsmod | grep rt2500
<Madpilot> Makura, ah, OK - too bad, they're massive files to pull down...
<Makura> Madpilot: At least I'm not on dialup anymore.
<Makura> I think it's going considerably fast.  Should have it soon.
<Madpilot> Makura, anyway, run md5sum on it, and burn it at a slow burning speed (I burn ISOs at 16x, many people think you should burn them even slower...)
<crouchingMonkey> what is the command to fix a broken package ?
<hou5ton> trying to mount the second harddrive with ntfs, .... I already have a /media/windows directory that goes to the ntfs and windows stuff on this same harddrive ... so,.... do I just make a different named one to access the second hard drive ???  ... like ... /media/windows2 ?
<Makura> Madpilot: Maybe that was the problem, it was burning pretty fast.  No doubt faster burning speeds mean more chances for problems to occur.
<allanh8228> Hello
<allanh8228> I was disconnected so I don't know if you guys go my question so I'll put it up again.
<hatake_kakashi> hou5ton: you need to find out what is the name of the device called for the second hard drive
<hou5ton> hde
<malt> Hello, I was wondering is it a pain in the ass to install cpanel with ubuntu?
<hou5ton> hatake_kakashi:  is that what you meant?  hde?
<hatake_kakashi> hou5ton: well you can add it to /etc/fstab something like this: "/dev/hde1 /media/windows2 ntfs ro,defaults 0 0"
<hou5ton> hatake_kakashi:  ok ... so first .. i create that dir ... /media/windows2?
<hou5ton> which means .. actually, I could name it anything I want
<allanh8228> We installed ubuntu breezy on three identical hard drives.   boot is on a raid 1 array.  2 drives with 1 spare.  the rest of the free space is a raid 5 array.  We booted the latest version of knoppix to do some testing for recovery procedures if necessary.   We were able to use mdadm to activate the raid 1 and 5.  we can mount the raid 5 ok but not the raid 1.  we get a wrong file system error.  any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> hou5ton: yes, for the destination mountpoint
<Makura> Madpilot: Do you recommend I use the Windows burning features, Nero Express, or Alcohol 120%?  Or does it even matter?
<eth0> hi, if i convert a .bin movie file to a .mpg, it won't affect the quality at all, will it?
<hatake_kakashi> eth0: technically no, but it can depend on your hardware specs and depends on which software you use imo
<Madpilot> Makura, I've actually never use any of Window's burning tools, so I've no idea. There's a Windows ISO-burner-app linked to from that BurningISOHowto page, though
<eth0> hatake_kakashi: ok, thanks
<DarkED> Use Gnomebaker
<DarkED> its similar to Nero Ultra
<allanh8228> eth0:  A bin file is usually just a wrapper for mpg file is it is an svcd for example. so if you extract it, it won't affect the quality.
<Makura> DarkED: I'll check it out.
<eth0> allanh8228: alright, cheers
<crouchingMonkey> how do i fix a broken pakcage ?
<Madpilot> DarkED, he's burning in Windows, not Ubuntu
<needubuntuhelp> Hi, I have a problem with synaptic Package Manager
<hatake_kakashi> I would have thought that bin files contain many files and of those big ones, they are named .dat files. Those .dat files are actually mpg/mpeg type files
<DarkED> Makura: If you are buring in windows, download the Nero 7 trial
<Makura> DarkED: I'm just going to use the one that it suggests in the Wiki.
<allanh8228> Hatake Kakashi:  that is true.
<DarkED> Makura: Okay, good luck!
<dip> Im on a network without dhcp... my laptop connects to an Access Point... when I set the ip for the laptop should the gateway be the AP's ip or the actual network gateway?
<Makura> DarkED: Thanks. =] 
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: it depends on the package, and why it's broken
<guns> !helpme setup e-mail
<ubotu> guns: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: paste the error from an apt-get -f install
<Madpilot> needubuntuhelp, what's the problem?
<vb_coder> whats a good keylogger for windows?
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: that is, sudo apt-get -f install
<crouchingMonkey> nickrud, i was trying to intall mplayer and im having some dependency problems
<hou5ton> hatake_kakashi:  that did it ... not a problem .. thanks
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: that does not sound good; paste both the above, and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<needubuntuhelp> My problem is that programs I intall with the manager, dont show up under aplications in Gnome
<needubuntuhelp> Is anyone going to help me?
<Madpilot> needubuntuhelp, some stuff is command-line only, and some applications don't have menu entries - which applications have you installed?
<needubuntuhelp> I isnstalled Opera, and 3d chess
<nickrud> needubuntuhelp: a lot of programs don't have the right menu entries; you could install menu-xdg. That will add access to most things
<Madpilot> !opera
<ubotu> methinks opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Madpilot> needubuntuhelp, see the last URL above ^^^
<nickrud> needubuntuhelp: they will show up under Applications->Debian
<needubuntuhelp> thank you
<Madpilot> nickrud, the Debian menu isn't enabled by default, and it's a mess when it is (IMO)
<crouchingMonkey> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9883
<nickrud> Madpilot: it is a mess, but it's easier than trying to remember all the correct invocations (IMO: )
<hou5ton> do you have to reboot the wm for them to show up?
<Madpilot> needubuntuhelp, for the 3dchess one, press Alt+F2 and type '3dchess'
<needubuntuhelp> ok thanx
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: get rid of the warty repository, that's your problem
<hou5ton> for example, I just installed gftp, and it runs when I type that in a command line ... but it isn't listed in the applications
<hou5ton> i havent' rebooted yet, though
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: otherwise, those sources are very nice
<Madpilot> hou5ton, Applications -> Internet -> gFTP - not there?
<hou5ton> nope
<needubuntuhelp> Alt f2 worked for opera too!!
<hou5ton> should I reboot ... or is that just a windows thing?
<Madpilot> hou5ton, in a terminal, type "killall gnome-panel" then check your menus
<crouchingMonkey> nickrud, i did that and i refreshed
<hou5ton> Madpilot:  that did it ... thanks
<Madpilot> needubuntuhelp, yes, it will. Also, right-click on the Applications menu and choose "Edit Menu" then you can add a custom menu entry for anything you want - Opera, etc
<Makura> Madpilot: Where do I get the original checksum to compare the one I have with?
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: next, go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Madpilot> Makura, same place you got the ISO should have a file called MD5SUM
<Makura> Madpilot: They are the same. =] 
<Madpilot> Makura, that's a good sign
<Madpilot> afk, back in a bit
<vb_coder> can gnome run on cygwin?
<nickrud> vb_coder: http://cygnome.sourceforge.net/ (never tried it though)
<chuckyp> vb_coder, sure but it won't run very well.
<chuckyp> vb_coder, it will be slow that is.
<nickrud> vb_coder: that page also has some links to some other projects
<jetscreamer> why would you wnat to run gnome on cygwin though... jsut run a live cd with a persistent homedir
<chuckyp> yeah that would be faster.
<jetscreamer> and if you have ram, use the toram option
<chuckyp> but still not as fast as hd.
<nickrud> jetscreamer: how much ram would be good for that option?
<ubuntunewbie> I was wondering how to make a shortcut to I program
<jetscreamer> you usually need at least a gig for toram though
<chuckyp> ubuntunewbie, make a shortcut where?
<ubuntunewbie> on the desktop
<chuckyp> ubuntulog, right click
<ubuntunewbie> ok
<chuckyp> create launcher
<chuckyp> then fill in the fields
<ubuntunewbie> ok I did that before and got stck
<chuckyp> ubuntunewbie, well what program are you trying to create a shortcut to?
<ubuntunewbie> I don't know where the file is (I open it using alt f2)
<nickrud> ubuntunewbie: if you can find the app on the menu, right click the app, and andd to panel, then drag to desktop (dapper has direct todesktop)
<ubuntunewbie> Opera
<nickrud> ubuntunewbie: never mind 
<chuckyp> ubuntulog, okay well open a terminal.  and type "which opera"
<ubuntunewbie> cool
<chuckyp> nickrud, how'd you type that character?
<ubuntunewbie> Oh and that's the path, got it!
<chuckyp> ubuntunewbie, yeap
<ubuntunewbie> cool
<ubuntunewbie> thanx
<chuckyp> np
<nickrud> chuckyp: I have the normal smilie auto replaced in xchat (advanced preferences)
<chuckyp> gotcha
<chuckyp> brb have to restart
<Synergy> ok
<Synergy> more newbie questions
<Synergy> lol
<nickrud> chuckyp: you should almost never have to restart
<Synergy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36839&highlight=wu830g
<nubs123456> !list
<ubotu> [list]  you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Synergy> this is my problem
<Synergy> how do i fix this
<chuckyp> nickrud, I installed some packages via apt that need restart.  new gdm etc...
<Synergy> or get that fix to get the wireless adapter to work
* chuckyp brb
<nickrud> chuckyp: ah, restart, not reboot ok
<javiolo> what tools are for recovering files? I want to test if I can see files already deleted
<nubs123456> isnt reboot and restart the same friggin thing?
<Psykus> is there any simple way to install the "engage" launcher from enlightenment? it's not available in the standard repositories, but enlightenment is...i've tried installing from other repositories, but I keep getting dependency errors
<nickrud> nubs123456: not in this case, he's just restarting X
<Psykus> i already have enlightenment installed from the ubuntu universe repository I believe
<kristopher> Not to sound frantic, but I accidently did apt-get dbus and it tried to "upgrade" like 40 packages
<kristopher> now if I do apt-get upgrade it's trying to downgrade packages?
<kristopher> how can I undo this package issue :(!
<nickrud> javiolo: either recover or e2undel , but it's a losing proposition unless you unmount the affected partition almost immediately
<Synergy> heh
<nickrud> kristopher: could you paste the changes apt wants to make?
<javiolo> nickrud its just for testing I heard about shred a tool to delete files securely
* chuckyp back
<javiolo> and want to try to recover random files
<kristopher> nickrud, IRC won't let me paste that much
<nickrud> kristopher: on a pastebin of course 
<chuckyp> !tell kristopher about paste
<kristopher> oh, sorry, ok
* nickrud gotta remember, 'put on a pastebin'
<zezu> any way to kill a process that doesn't want to be killed ?
<hatake_kakashi> zezu: killall ?
<zezu> mplayer is stuck .. a few instances of it
<steven_> javiolo: kGPG (or PGP) comes with a Shredder Utility.
<bimberi> zezu: sudo killall -9 <procid>
<kristopher> Okay, I'm pasting
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know if there's any compatibility issues with ubuntu and this: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1696315 ?
<bimberi> zezu: oops, sudo kill -9 <procid>
<nickrud> zezu: killall <process> and if that doesn't work killall -9 <process> and if that doesn't work
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: you don't have to do pid, you can just do killall <name of process>
<javiolo> steven_ didnt find shred available on apt-get
<kristopher> here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9885
<steven_> Not on Apt Get, but in the Add Applications, it's there.
<steven_> the KPGP
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: which always worries me, there might be others you want to keep (eg. nautilus)
<steven_> You have to enable the repository though.
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: well I doubt killall <name of pid> would recursively kill any other process in that tree
<chuckyp> kristopher, what are you trying to do?
<javiolo> steven ok but why pgp comes with shred ?
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: no, you misunderstand, but nvm
<kristopher> chuckyp: nothing, I want to keep all these packages AS THEY ARE
<khafra> I can't figure out what to google to get instructions for mounting a file as a filesystem
<nickrud> kristopher: that's not saying it wants to remove anything, just not update some things: 31 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 390 not upgraded
<Synergy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94370&highlight=wu830g <---------is there a way to fix this or use this adapter
<kristopher> chuckyp: I did $sudo apt-get install dbus and it freaked out
<Synergy> ?
<chuckyp> kristopher, did you change your sources.list or something?
<zezu> kill -9 worked thanks
<hatake_kakashi> khafra: mounting exactly what?
<kristopher> *631 upgraded*
<crarsflow> command
<nickrud> kristopher: yeah, a lousy cut & paste
<kristopher> nickrud: sorry
<chuckyp> khafra, you trying to mount an iso?
<khafra> hatake_kakashi: Like, say I wanna make a file, var; and mount it as /var
<crarsflow> mount -t filesiste, /dev/xx /xxxx
<kristopher> what's bad about my paste?
<nickrud> kristopher: but chuckyp's question is a good one
<khafra> chuckyp: Iike that, but from scratch
<khafra> crarsflow: filesiste?
<kristopher> chuckyp: no, I just did apt-get install dbus
<chuckyp> khafra, wellyou could make an iso out of a file the mount it.
<kristopher> (oh, i've added sources.list in the past)
<fatslug> can anyone point me in the direction on some information as to what programs are available (and how similar they are), and all such related things i desire to know in order to decide if i can make the switch from a windows based pc to ubuntu?
<crarsflow> sistem
<khafra> chuckyp: But I wanna do my own choice of fs on it
<hatake_kakashi> khafra: huh, I know you can mount from directory a to directory b and there are files that are like loop files which uses iso9660 along with cloop (if need be) for mounting
<bur[n] er> anyone know a gtk based music player that can work with gnome-vfs (samba) files?
<nickrud> kristopher: I'd trust apt. I've had screens that look like that, and nothing's getting downgraded.
<Synergy> lol
<Synergy> this is so nuts
<chuckyp> khafra, yeah then you mkisofs to whatever you want I would assume.  Why are you doing this exactly?
<khafra> chuckyp: So I can have an encrypted filesystem of variable size, without sacrificing the performance I get from reiserfs on my main drives
<kristopher> hmm
<crimsun_> bur[n] er: banshee? quod libet? muine?
<hatake_kakashi> khafra: ahh you are trying to make an encrypted loop?
<kristopher> i removed a line from my sources.list, and now no packages need updating
<nickrud> kristopher: you could do apt-get --simulate
<khafra> hatake_kakashi: Guess so
<kristopher> can apt-get break existing installs ?
<chuckyp> nickrud, he already knows what it will do.
<chuckyp> kristopher, what version of ubuntu are you running.
<kristopher> 5.10 (Breezy?)
<nickrud> chuckyp: that would tell what version of packages he'd be getting
<chuckyp> that is just goofy though I wonder why it is doing that?
<hatake_kakashi> khafra: well, what I said could be a starting point for you to look for in order to make encrypted 'containers' for storage. However if you want to turn your whole OS into encrypted 'containers' and all, that would not be easy imo.
<chuckyp> khafra, did you do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install dbus?
<khafra> chuckyp: Nope, never heard of dbus
<kristopher> <-- im the clueless dbus guy
<chuckyp> khafra, woops not ment foryou.
<khafra> hatake_kakashi: I don't want to put the whole os in, just a few programs and their data directories
<chuckyp> kristopher, ^^^^
<nickrud> kristopher: not so clueless, you found your issue
<khafra> chuckyp: Good, that woulda been really confusing
<chuckyp> khafra, oh yea.
<Synergy> anyone know about use networking
<kristopher> chuckyp, I'm not sure which I did first
<Synergy> err
<Synergy> wireless usb networking rather
<kristopher> but removing a line in my sources.list took the "new version of dbus" away
<nickrud> kristopher: what was the line?
<chuckyp> khafra, I don't know that you could make and encrypted iso then mount it that would be tricky there probably is a better way of doing it.  That way doesn't seem to make sense
<kristopher> There are two lines I commented out:
<kristopher> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<khafra> So, I should make a separate partition?
<kristopher> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<khafra> http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9710.2/0037.html makes it sound like it'd have to be a special filesystem
<chuckyp> khafra, I think the best way would be to make a partition and make it encrypted and mount that.
<nickrud> kristopher: heh, no wonder. that's the development version, and apt would have allowed you to install the stuff (based on dependencies)
<bimberi> kristopher: have you done a 'sudo apt-get update' since removing those lines?
<chuckyp> kristopher, you are running dapper
<nickrud> kristopher: now, how the libraries would have interacted is another question
<chuckyp> ?
<kristopher> i did apt-get update
<AngryElf> is it possible to disable the gnome screensaver while a certain app is running?
<bimberi> kristopher: kk
<kristopher> so, did I mess it up lol?
<chuckyp> kristopher, well did you install breezy or dapper?
<chuckyp> kristopher, maybe not yet.
<kristopher> is breezy the most recent stable available by ISO ?
<khafra> chuckyp: Unless I'm crazy, I think this'll work: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/11227-make-space-linux-dual-boot-without-repartitioning.html
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know if there's any compatibility issues with ubuntu and this: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1696315 ?
<riskk> hi
<kristopher> I think I installed breezy from a release CD
<riskk> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my machine
<khafra> hatake_kakashi: If http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/11227-make-space-linux-dual-boot-without-repartitioning.html works, thanks for putting me on the right track!
<Psykus> is there any simple way to install the "engage" launcher from enlightenment? it's not available in the standard repositories, but enlightenment is...i've tried installing from other repositories, but I keep getting dependency errors..i already have enlightenment installed from the ubuntu universe repository I believe
<riskk> i've gotten many many cds from ubuntu and i keep getting a cd read error, and i know its not the cd cause i got more and trid it, i even burned the iso and tried, same error
<kristopher> will ubuntu get mad if I mix dapper w/ breezy packages?
<riskk> so i figure it is my cd rom
<riskk> does anyone have any advice for me to get it installed? i was thinking about net installer, but i had trouble finding some good information oninstalling that way
<chuckyp> khafra, yeah loop file system
<AngryElf> riskk, use a different cdrom :)
<riskk> angryelf: i dont have that option available to me
<riskk> and its a brand new one
<hatake_kakashi> khafra: I thought you wanted to have encrypted storage? that is just to make more space available for linux from windows partition
<AngryElf> not even temporarily?
<Synergy> riskk was it towards the end
<nickrud> kristopher: it's not a good idea to mix packages between releases. You'll get all kinds of unpredictable results
<riskk> i dont have one at my dispose
<riskk> synergy: no
<Synergy> near the screensaver
<Synergy> ok
<Synergy> just wondering
<Makura> In the Ubuntu installation, when it comes to the partitioner, what's the difference between "Erase entire disc: IDE1 Master (hda)" and "Erase entire disc and use LVM: IDE1 Master (hda)" ?
<bimberi> kristopher: it's not a good idea.  btw 'lsb_release -a' will tell you what release you have
<riskk> ive been trying for a long time ago
<riskk> time now*
<riskk> and i'd really like to get ubuntu up and running
<riskk> i dunno
<riskk> i found a few tutorials on net install
<riskk> but one required a 3.5 floppy disk
<riskk> dont have a 3.5 disk drive
<Synergy> anyone here that can help with the wireless usb adapter
<riskk> and the other required a usb drive
<kristopher> I'm running breezy
<riskk> don't have that either
<kristopher> so, did I actually commit the changes of the new libraries?
<chuckyp> khafra, yeah that would work creating an .img then mkfs on it then moutning it.
<malt578> does cpanel not support ubuntu, i didn't see it under platform supported versions?
<kristopher> I never let apt-get upgrade start
<chuckyp> kristopher, not when you did yum update.  yum update just hits the repos and gets all the updated packages versions and info etc...
<nickrud> Makura: if you're only using one disk, don't use lvm (Logical Volume Manager)
<chuckyp> kristopher, err apt-get update
<chuckyp> wow lol
<bimberi> kristopher: then you probably didn't - put the current contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<Makura> nickrud: Thanks, I wasn't sure what LVM meant.
<kristopher> okay, and I removed that line from my source
<nickrud> kristopher: no, if you had, it would want to downgrade now
<halflife28> anyone having microphone problems with breezy?
<V4Vendetta> halflife28~ no, have you tried alsamixer
<chuckyp> halflife28, what in cs?
<kristopher> okay, so if I'm running apt-get upgrade and it's not doing that, it's back to the breezy?
<riskk> anyone?
<halflife28> alsamixer, thats in command line right?
<V4Vendetta> yea
<nickrud> kristopher: yeah, you were wise and did no damage
* kristopher scores one against Linux
<halflife28> well i cant mute my mic so i hear it constantly through my speakers
<scott> greetings everyone!
* Makura cheers
<crimsun_> halflife28: pastebin the output from amixer
<Makura> Hello scott =] 
<scott> I have a quick question:
<kristopher> I think that's the first non-windows thing I've done in Linux
<kristopher> thanks for your help guys, and helping a fellow junky kick his windows habits
<scott> what does it mean to hibernate under Ubunut
<scott> *Ubuntu?
<crimsun_> ...or not
<V4Vendetta> scott~ to turn devices off.
<scott> On a more technical level, though.
* Synergy rips hair out
<kristopher> clear
<kristopher> ooops, wrong terminal
<V4Vendetta> scott~ it powers things down to save energy, it's more of a laptop feature
* kristopher fades away into the background
<riskk> anyone have an idea whats wrong with my cdrom drive
<riskk> its brand new, maybe i just need to change a setting
<V4Vendetta> riskk~ whats the error?
<riskk> There was a problem reading data from the CD-Rom. Please make sure it is in the drive. If retrying does not work, you should check the integrity of your CD-Rom. Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?
<scott> So with a tower it is not better in any way to hibernate instead of shutdown?
<riskk> its not the CD though
<V4Vendetta> riskk~ is the cd clean, is it music or data?
<riskk> its the linux ubuntu install cd
<riskk> and yeah its clean
<V4Vendetta> scott~ well if you want to keep the pc on, use hibernation
<nickrud> scott: if it works, you just reatart faster
<riskk> my cdrom works for everything
<riskk> but when i try to install ubuntu
<riskk> it starts, and then quickly throws this error
<V4Vendetta> riskk~ have you checked the md5 of the cd? it could have burned wrong, i see this problem all the time
<nickrud> V4Vendetta: am I mixing up suspend & hibernation?
<riskk> vendetta: its from ubuntu
<riskk> but how do i check this?
<scott> so... in hibernation, basically the contents of ram are copied to the hard disk and a special boot program is placed in the MBR?
<khafra> Hey, if a program I'm trying to make wants /usr/src/linux, and all I have is /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10, is it safe to make /usr/src/linux a link to the latter directory?
<V4Vendetta> nickrud~ hmm i dunno
<scott> I would use the word "suspend" but that is not an option using the gnome gui.
<riskk> v4: how could I check the md5 of the cd?
<V4Vendetta> riskk~ go to the ubuntu website, find the md5 and use an md5 checker on the cd.
<Makura> riskk: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<V4Vendetta> if they match, then the cd is fine, if not then it isn't
<ardinary> hi thanks for reading.  i have a file thats probably an iso but my computer calls it unknown, can i install a program with synaptic to burn it?
<V4Vendetta> Makura~ thanks
<Francisco> Ubugtu, hello
<nickrud> Makura: you're sharing already then 
<Makura> V4Vendetta: Is he in Windows?  I'm not sure.
<V4Vendetta> Francisco~ it's a bot
<V4Vendetta> Makura~ i think he is
<halflife28> ok i'm back, now for the amixer
<Makura> nickrud: =P
<Francisco> V4Vendetta, how can I accelerator my video card??
<khafra> If I'm using make to compile a program, and it wants the /usr/src/linux directory to exist; but all I have is /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10; should I just create the /usr/src/linux directory as a link to that one?
<Makura> Francisco: What kind of video card do you have?
<halflife28> now how do i paste this amixer thing?
<scott> Hmm.. too many questions with too few knowledgeable people.
<V4Vendetta> Francisco~ what kind?
<ardinary> also how could i see the list of files my computer can identify to see if .iso is already there?
<crimsun_> halflife28: get the output from the cli; paste it onto the pastebin Web site
<crimsun_> halflife28: then tell me the URL
<scott> oh well; farewell
<halflife28> ok got ya
<Francisco> V4Vendetta, I do not have Idea, What kind of it there are?
<V4Vendetta> Francisco~ nvidia, ati, intel?
<halflife28> http://pastebin.com/592148
<Francisco> my pc is a Intel inside centrino. hp dv1325
<Francisco> V4Vendetta, my pc is a Intel inside centrino. hp dv1325
<V4Vendetta> ..
<crimsun_> halflife28: are you using the digital output?
<Makura> That's odd.
<halflife28> nope
<halflife28> i get sound in perfectly
<crimsun_> halflife28: then, amixer sset 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<jetscreamer> i'd go with hp dv1325
<jetscreamer> lose the rest
<crimsun_> halflife28: also, amixer sset 'External Amplifier' on
<halflife28> k
<crimsun_> halflife28: most importantly, use alsamixer to turn down 'AC97' capture
<Synergy> hehe
<crimsun_> it's at 80%. Set it to 0%.
<josh__> yo yo yo!!!!
<Synergy> anyone know about this wireless usb network adapter
<Synergy> or how to make it work
<halflife28> and how would i do that, bad with command line
<crimsun_> halflife28: I gave you the commands
<crimsun_> just copy and paste them
<halflife28> ahh got it
<Makura> Thanks for the help everyone, I'm off
<josh__> i have a computer! it rocks hard!!!
<amicrawler> where do i add src to my list for apps
<crimsun_> halflife28: keep in mind you'll need to use alsamixer to decrease the capture volume of 'AC97'
<amicrawler> tell amicrawler about src
<halflife28> from this, how do i switch to capture in alsamixer
<amicrawler> tell amicrawler about apt
<riskk> ok V4
<riskk> its scrolling a bunch of test
<riskk> a bunch of lines, and it says OK after all of em
<crimsun_> halflife28: F4
<amicrawler> howto  do i add sources to my system  like  yast can in suse
<Madpilot> !tell amicrawler about repos
<halflife28> i still hear my microphone
<crimsun_> halflife28: did you turn down 'AC97' completely (both playback and capture)?
<malv> is epiphany any good?
<malv> what are its limitations?
<halflife28> will that mute the microphone completely because i use skype
<josh__> if i get an LCD monitor, will it work out of the the box with ubuntu? or do i have to do some crazy stuff?
<Eleaf> lol
<crimsun_> halflife28: only the feedback loop
<josh__> is it gonna be a hassle for me?
<Eleaf> shouldn't be much different from a crt josh__ .  Might have to change your resolutions
<riskk> hmm its still going
<halflife28> ok did that and i still hear the feedback
<riskk> ok
<josh__> i would hope so. i had problems with simply mepis where it assumed i had an LCD, but i didn't
<riskk> its done
<riskk> it says Warning: 15 of 1778 listed files could not be read
<riskk> Warning 1 of the 1763 computed check sums did NOT match
<halflife28> i read that there was a bug somewhere with this but with no solution
<riskk> what the heck does that mean?
<crimsun_> halflife28: then unmute 'Mix' and leave it set to 0%
<nickrud> malv: the bookmarks are a matter of taste, it doesn't use firefox extensions, but otherwise no limitations
<crimsun_> halflife28: no, there's a solution. You may have to update sound drivers, but there's definitely a workaround.
<malv> hmmm, seems a lot less memory intensive
<malv> hard to measure how quick it is, but it seems smoother
<halflife28> ok whats the mute/unmute button
<crimsun_> halflife28: 'm'
<Bicchi> how do i remove an application that i installed using: dpkg -i name.deb
<nickrud> malv: I used to use it a lot on a slower machine, just for that reason
<Francisco> V4Vendetta, sorry
<josh__> SimplyMepis is a pile of crap, but i learned quite a bit about how to mess around with x config files. i guess everything's x.org now
<halflife28> ok fixed that problem, thanks alot
<Francisco> but, did you read my last massege."
<Francisco> ?
<nickrud> Bicchi: apt-get remove
<riskk> anyone?
<Francisco> V4Vendetta,
<Bicchi> nickrud: can i do it thru symaptic. the proplem is that i do not know the name. actually i am about to install it.
<josh__> has anyone used simplymepis, or is everyone faithful to ubuntu?
<Francisco> V4Vendetta,
<Francisco> somebody knows how can I accelerator my video card??
<nickrud> Bicchi: one of the buttons on the lower left (in synaptic) will show you local & obsolete packages, you'll find it there
<Francisco> somebody knows how can I accelerator my video card??
<Francisco> somebody knows how can I accelerator my video card??
<Francisco> somebody knows how can I accelerator my video card??
<Francisco> somebody knows how can I accelerator my video card??
<josh__> yup
<josh__> i do
<Francisco> somebody knows how can I accelerator my video card??
<guns> can somebody tell me why evolution refuses to prompt me for passwd for a second or third acct just the first
<josh__> YES!!!
<josh__> because evolution is stupid and u should get thunderbird
<guns> thunderbird does the same thing
<Francisco> can somebody tell m how can I accelerator my video card??
<josh__> nah, i'm kidding, i use evolution too.
<guns> i setup my gmail acct fine
<josh__> why do u want it to prompt you?
<Francisco> can somebody tell me how I can accelerator my video card..
<tristanmike> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<guns> bc there is no other way to set the passwd
<nickrud> Francisco: it's possible that someone here knows, but we need to know just what card you have
<AngryElf> what does accelerator mean?
<crimsun_> halflife28: which control(s) did you mute?
<Francisco> nickrud, but how can know what kind it is?
<josh__> hmmmmmm..................
<guns> according to the forums it asks the first time you set up the acct
<guns> which it did
<halflife28> i muted the mic and turned up ac97 and it fixed my problem
<nickrud> Francisco: use the pastebin mentioned above, to paste the output of lspci
<crimsun_> halflife28: ok
<halflife28> the gui mixer tool aint that great is it
<guns> then i tried to add another acct (IMAP) and it tries to connect but wont ask for the passwd, so it is stuck
<josh__> would it be too complicated to just have everythign forwarded to your gmail acct?
<glick> howdy
<glick> howdy dowdy
<nickrud> Francisco: by output of lspci, type lspci in a terminal
<guns> that is possible but... the program should work the way i want it.  i came from XP and could put all my mail on outlook
<Francisco> nickrud, I am pastting it!
<guns> no problems
<glick> scuse me is it juset me or is kubuntu extreamly unstable?
<glick> it crashes All the time
<josh__> hmm...
<guns> besides why would i want to go and setup forwarding on each account
<glick> goes down more often then a 2 dollar crack hoe
<guns> then if i access from somewhere else those emails are not there
<guns> for example on the LAN at school
<glick> where-as ubuntu gnome, and most gnome applications, rock solit
<josh__> yeah, it would be a big hassle
<guns> theres an option File>forget passwords
<guns> which i used
<guns> but it only asked me to reset gmail
<guns> then it got to my school acct on the send/rcv and got stuck as usual
<Francisco> nickrud, have you seen it?
<guns> evolution my ass!!  =p
<glick> i cant believe linuz endorsed kde and dissed gnome like he did
<azrak> hi there, I'm new to ubuntu. Just installed 5.10 yesterday on an HP m/c with two ethernet cards. Both configured thru DHCP. Eventhough I can't access the Internet. Any help?
<glick> maybe he was smoking crack
<nickrud> Francisco: you need to give me the URL link, so I know where to look 
<Francisco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9889
<josh__> i remember i had some weird problem with it gettig stuck with my gmail acct.
<Francisco> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9889
<nomasteryoda> glick, welll he does use a mac
<josh__> ummm.....do you have all the right security features set up?
<glick> whateva nomasteryoda Linus isnt like my idol or anything
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nickrud> Francisco: that is a very useless lspci (not your fault) try lspci -v
<nomasteryoda> that' would be my guess as to a reason .. its so slick... cool and bulky... i use it all the time.. except on my ubuntu boxen
<riskk> where did vendetta go
<glick> id use kde if it was more stable
<chuckyp> So agrivated can't dl ut2004 demo?  everywhere ig et it the dl is messed up for linux.
<chuckyp> 77mb archive wants to extract to 1.8gigs not going to happen then it gets unexpected end of file.
<Francisco> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9890
* nickrud is tired of the gratuitous crack references
<guns> btw josh__, do you happen to know the hotmail server addy for clients
<guns> or yahoos
<azrak> hi there, I'm new to ubuntu. Just installed 5.10 yesterday on an HP m/c with two ethernet cards. Both configured thru DHCP. Eventhough I can't access the Internet. Any help?
<Madpilot> nickrud, crack refs?
<nickrud> Francisco: I'm sorry, but I can't figure out what type of chip that is,
<chuckyp> azrak, why do you ahve both hooked up? and what type of cards.
<calyth> Any suggestion for a decent app (preferaby GUI) for making images out of CDs, perhaps audio CDs
<Francisco> nickrud, do you know how can I make my terminal without backgroud.."
<Francisco> V4Vendetta, it is intelll.."
<AngryElf> hey all, i'd like to make a script of some sort that does the following:    start program, while program is running run this_command once every minute.........can somebody help me get started on this?
<nickrud> Madpilot: don't mind me, I deal with crack addicts regularly.
<azrak> one for a small office network, the other to internet thru a router. My XP platform sees both networks.
<Madpilot> nickrud, nevermind, then
<glick> you find random sex on craigslist?
<glick> oops wrong room
<Madpilot> yeah, I'd say so... :P
<bimberi> very
<nickrud> Francisco: what do you mean exactly, without background?
<Madpilot> glick, I suppose I could kick you for that, but I needed a laugh ;)
<Francisco> nickrud, transparent."
<nickrud> Francisco: right click your mouse on the destop, and change background ...
<glick> heh sorry
<Francisco> nickrud, my terminall.
<Madpilot> Francisco, Edit -> Current Profile
<nickrud> Francisco: ah. Edit current profile, and choose the effects terminal
<nickrud>  /terminal/tab
<Francisco> nickrud, Madpilot thaxs..
* MrRio has just finished working a 20 hour day......
<azrak> quit
<Francisco> Madpilot, how can I accelarator my video card."?
<theeo123> Can anyone suggesst a help chanel for a new Unbuntu user ?
<Madpilot> theeo123, this one
<Madpilot> Francisco, which make of card?
<Francisco> this another one..
<Francisco> Madpilot, intel..
<nickrud> Madpilot: his lspci is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9890
<theeo123> oh  okay :0 thanks  I'm fiarly new to Linux, but far from being computer illiterate (typing skills aside)  I jsut switched over form Windows a few days ago
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to add something to gnomes right click menu. i.e. when you right click on desktop?  I want to add a launcher there.
<Madpilot> thebrose, step one is: forget most of what you know from Windows. :P
<tristanmike> theeo123, congrats and welcome :)
<Madpilot> theeo123, rather ^^^
<chuckyp> theeo123, step 2 read the wiki, and hang out here.
<theeo123> I have a 300 gig drive, that i use for data storag,e I've backed up the contents, and am ready to format,  The drive is going to have a good combination of larger files (700+mb) and lots & lots of smaller fiels (jpgs)  wil lget a LOT of heavy I/O   what file system would peopel suggest formating it to ?
<Madpilot> Francisco, I know nothing about Intel graphics - sorry. Have you tried ubuntuforums.org?
<Francisco> Madpilot, yeah..
<Francisco> but nothing
<Drac[Server] > Instead of booting into the normal system, this fresh Ubuntu installation boots into busybox. What can I do to get to the normal session?
<Madpilot> theeo123, ext3 is Ubuntu's default
<theeo123> Been reading the wiki , startign to learn my way around a comand prompt,  but this is an opinion kind of questio nthat hte wiki's & guides dont really cover
<chuckyp> !ask
<crimsun_> Gals/Guys, if you're using Ubuntu on a ThinkPad, please let me know; I need to check the Jack Sense settings on your machines.
<sinaduel> hello, everytime I come here needing help, no one even responds, I need help, I have high speed internet, and It shows when I download, but, my internet browsing speed with all browsers is slow, please help
<Drac[Server] > theeo123, ReiserFS is excellent for dealing with lots of small files.
<PlutoPrime> theeo123: ext3 will work just fine
<theeo123> So you think that owuld work better/best compared to say reiser or xfs ?
<Organs> Theo, your choice is pretty much ext2 or ext3.  Go with ext3 because it's much more stable.
<theeo123> sorry responded to slow *L*
<PlutoPrime> theeo123: you can also try reiser.. the biggest difference you might notice is that reiser is slightly faster in deleting files
<chuckyp> sinaduel, are you behind a proxy? and are you sure you have the right dns servers.  Also what browsers have you tried?
<nickrud> sinaduel: I feel that ubuntu's firefox is slow, have you tried epiphany?
<Drac[Server] > PlutoPrime, that all depends on the system. In some cases, reiser is all-around faster.
<theeo123> Hmm. okay,  next question   Can a drive be converted from ext3 to reiser 9or vice versa) without data loss using Gparted or similar ?
<Drac[Server] > Can somebody please get me out of busybox? I'm stuck!
<PlutoPrime> in my humble opinion.. unless you are running a corporate server it doesn't really matter which file system you use.. personally I would go with ext3 for things such as beagle
<chuckyp> sinaduel, http://www.oclug.on.ca/archives/oclug/2005-July/046754.html
<Drac[Server] > The boot sequence fails to load tty for some reason. Because of this, it throws me into busybox. How can I get out?!
<nickrud> Drac[Server] : if you have a standard ubuntu login screen, look under sessions, you should find gnome there
<crimsun_> Drac[Server] : 'logout', or ctrl+d
<Drac[Server] > crimsun_, thank you. :)
<Organs> If your boot sequence isn't loading things, that's......usually not good.
<theeo123> PlutoPrime, Not runign a server but in honest truth, I have almost as much HD activity in a given day as some small servers,  Thanks Much for the advice guys I appreciate it a lot :)
<Organs> crimsun_'s method will work on a session-to-session basis, but a permanent fix.....?
<sinaduel> I have tried Konquerer and firefox, I will try epiphany, no I am not behind a proxy, at least I do not think so
<Drac[Server] > crimsun_: "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off"
<theeo123> The suck part was backing up 280 Gig of data to DVd's :9
<nickrud> theeo123: how long did that take, if you don't mind
<PlutoPrime> theeo123: I know what you mean... but what I really meant is that you would at least get the kind of performance you get from NTFS on windows for your use
<theeo123> Pluto  ahh okay, I catch ya now,
<Drac[Server] > I can't get a normal shell! What's wrong with tty? D:
<sampson> I've just put ubuntu on my laptop and am having trouble with audio, just not getting any sound :( anyone have an idea?
<guns> room, i'm running w/o sound card currently, when my audigy comes in, do i need anything special for the EAX or even for drivers
<theeo123> Nickrud,  Depends ,  raw processing time ,not sure, been doign it bit by bit over the last 2 - 3 days,  I havn't slept since Tuesday, *L*
<Drac[Server] > I've got a serious problem, here...
* nickrud hands theeo123 a beer
<PlutoPrime> wow
<PlutoPrime> that's long with no sleep... i can't take that
<theeo123> nickrud: a lot of the files were already compressed (jpg xvid etc) so even after compressing everythign it was 50+ 4.4Gig disc's
<PlutoPrime> Drac: go ahead
<crimsun_> sampson: pastebin output from the following: for i in $(cat /proc/asound/modules |awk '{ print $1 }'); do amixer -c$i; done
* theeo123 dumps beer on head
<sampson> ty crimsun, will try
* nickrud is glad it was only a bud
<theeo123> okay, thanks again guys, off to go format, then sleep
<Drac[Server] > PlutoPrime, when I boot, I can't get into a normal shell. I'm thrown into busybox. The shell launch attempt returns: "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off"
<sampson> crimsun, for i in?
<sampson> crimsun, or that endire string
<PlutoPrime> Drac[Server] : is this a clean install?? how did this happen?
<crimsun_> sampson: copy and paste that entire thing verbatim
<sampson> crimsun, could you link me to pastebin
<crimsun_> !tell sampson about pastebin
<Drac[Server] > PlutoPrime, to my knowledge, it's clean. I don't know what happened, but the install took four hours, and I don't want to do it again. It's a very old machine.
<PlutoPrime> did you get any errors during the install process? seems to me some things didn't get configured correctly
<Drac[Server] > No errors. None at all.
<Drac[Server] > The install went slowly but smoothly.
<sampson> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9891
<PlutoPrime> have you tried recovery mode?
<PlutoPrime> can you get to a root shell that way?
<Drac[Server] > PlutoPrime, well, no. Let me try that.
<sinaduel> epiphany is also slow
<crimsun_> sampson: what if you increase the volume on 'Front'?
<Drac[Server] > PlutoPrime, Ah! I figured out my problem! It's trying to use hdb, but I've since moved the harddrive to hd0 (hda). There is no /dev/hdb to boot from, so it drops to a simple shell. The question now is, how do I edit grub's menu.list without the help of a separate computer? Perhaps a Live CD...
<Amaranth> Drac[Server] : grub lets you edit the boot line
<Amaranth> Drac[Server] : one time only though, so after you get booted up you have to edit the conf file
<Anpheus> New question! How do I mount a Microsoft Active Directory shared location (hypothetically, smb://zeus/muzak/)?
<Drac[Server] > Amaranth, including which harddrive partition to boot from? How do I do this?
<dark_light> can i make various partitions on my pendrive?
<Amaranth> Drac[Server] : in the list of boot options i believe you hit e
<Drac[Server] > Amaranth, ah! Thanks! :D
<PlutoPrime> Drac[Server] : at the grub screen hit "e" to go to edit mode
<PlutoPrime> then modify the drive to boot from
<tonyyarusso> dark_light: I know it's possible, b/c I did it in Windows once.  Not sure if there's any quirks to doing it in Linux.
<PlutoPrime> and finally hit "b" to continue botting
<sampson> crimsun, the audio controls i'm looking at don't have a 'front', so i maxed em all out
<dark_light> tonyyarusso, maybe.. fdisk?:)
<crimsun_> sampson: no, don't max them all out. Use the 'alsamixer' tool from the command line (Applications> Accessories> Terminal)
<tonyyarusso> dark_light: I guess.
<Anpheus> People who have experience with Samba and Active Directory, how can I mount an Active Directory shared location?
<PlutoPrime> Drac[Server] : once you boot to a valid shell, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make the appropriate updates to the boot partition at the bottom of the file
<bowie> hello, when i put mplayer on terminal i get "segment violation
<Drac[Server] > PlutoPrime, right. Thanks again. I already got in and will fix it as soon as possible. :)
<bowie> so i can't execute him
<farous> bowie who do you want to execute just take it easy :)
<bowie> what's wrong?
<sampson> ok, tried but no success
<bowie> hehehe
<ubuntu29> hi
<bowie> linus!!! hehehe
<nickrud> bowie: where did you get mplayer from?
<farous> hehe
<bowie> synaptic
<ubuntu29> when is the enxt update?
<Madpilot> ubuntu29, next version of Ubuntu comes out in mid-April - about six weeks for now
<Anpheus> HELLO!
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here know what Apache2's suexec docroot dir is set to?
<Anpheus> Do you know how to use Samba? Do you have experience with Microsoft Active Directory services or LDAP? Do you know how to mount a network drive using Samba? If you answered YES to these questions, please, please respond!
<nickrud> bowie: take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto, make sure you installed the correct version
<bowie> ok i will
<schmity> O RLY?
<Madpilot> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Anpheus> Thank you, ubotu.
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Madpilot> :P
<cheatersrealm> how can I use apt to remove packages that have been installed but have nothing that depends on them (omitting things I have apt-get installed myself)
<sampson> crimsun, still nothing
<crimsun_> sampson: which sound card do you have?
<nickrud> cheatersrealm: the package debfoster
<cheatersrealm> nickrud: so I need to insall debfoster?
<cheatersrealm> nickrud: can't do that
<nickrud> cheatersrealm: yes, that tool will step you through removing unused packages
<sampson> crimsun, I've been trying to figure out... laptop is Acer AS1641WLMI and I can't find the specs online or in my manual
<crimsun_> ah, excellent
<sampson> atleast not the audio specs
<crimsun_> the unfortunate thing is that you need the very latest ALSA cvs sources
<nickrud> cheatersrealm: why not?
<crimsun_> that means you'll need to compile a newer set of sound drivers
<cheatersrealm> nickrud: no free space :(
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all, I am looking after a panel theme that seems like Windows panel, do any of you know where can I search for this type of thing? I couldn't find it at gome-look.org :|
<cafuego> windows panel?
<cafuego> Like the start menu and task bar, you mean?
<CrAzYoNi> yes, with the start button..
<cafuego> art.gnome.org ?
<CrAzYoNi> Yes, although I'll replace the start button with the Ubuntu button :-)
<mikere> if I want that windows look I use icewm
<nickrud> cheatersrealm: sudo apt-cache clean, that will clear out /var/cache/apt/archive (probably freeing 100's of megabytes)
<Anpheus> Madpilot:
<CrAzYoNi> I'll look into that site ASAP, thanks
<Anpheus> How do I find the IP address of a server via Samba?
<cheatersrealm> nickrud: haha I've been doing that
<Anpheus> I mean, without going over to another machine and pinging it.
<cafuego> Anpheus: wins would do that, normally.
<crimsun_> sampson: how comfortable are you compiling source code?
<Madpilot> Anpheus, I don't actually use samba, I just knew the bot had an entry on it
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried Breezy liveCD and is able to tell me that the locales are set to UTF8? or?
<engla> How do I get the clearlooks theme in another color? I want the same look, just a different hue... I know this theme can do it...
<Anpheus> Ah, cafuego, what would I do to resolve the hostname zeus?
<Anpheus> I'm mounting a directory.
<nickrud> cheatersrealm: it's only 32K , you should be able to clear that much somewhere 
<Anpheus> This guide calls for a specific IP address, no less.
<sampson> crimsun, with java and c only... otherwise it'd be a shot in the dark
<maruchan> i have a friend whos trying to install ubuntu for the first time on his laptop
<cheatersrealm> nickrud: ok let me see.. I aws in the middle of an apt-get dist-upgrade and it sort of botched
<crimsun_> sampson: it's C, so it shouldn't be foreign then
<cafuego> Anpheus: *that* I don't know.
<joelbryan> guys, check out this patch, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/34088
<maruchan> but he cant cause it goes black, after stuff starts to uncompress
<crimsun_> sampson: in a Terminal, sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<maruchan> how do you change the paramtors, i saw ont eh forums some got it to work after changing parameters
<nickrud> cheatersrealm: heh. Been, there, I backed up part of my home (now on it's own partition)
<farous> just a quick question sudo mv <dir> will it preserver ownership or will i have to reset it
<ubuntu29> ok thakns for answer
<cheatersrealm> nickrud: ok give me a minute..
<mikere> maruchan: there should be a help screen available when you first boot the grub menu by pressing F1 that will tell you the parameter to type in
<cheatersrealm> nickrud: if I really need to I can use my usb key :)
<maruchan> how do you know waht parameter to type in
<mikere> maruchan: but I can't recall what to type - something about svga or vga or something
<maruchan> okay
<nickrud> cheatersrealm: I was a bit undersized there, it installs into about 164K
<farous> i guess i will have to figure that out myself :)
<sampson> crimsun, it's asking for a password
<maruchan> thanks all see if ican help out with that info
<CaptainMorgan> where is double spaced option in oowriter ?
<bowie> nickrud
<tristanmike> joelbryan, is that for breezy? or dapper?
<nickrud> bowie
<bowie> nickrud no there is no help
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried Breezy liveCD and is able to tell me that the locales are set to UTF8? or?
<crimsun_> sampson: that's your user's password
<crimsun_> !tell sampson about sudo
<bowie> xawtv do the same thing
<nickrud> bowie: if you're getting seg faults, it's most likely you either chose the wrong package, or got it from a source you added.
<ubuntu> !tell ubuntu about sudo
<nickrud> bowie: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bowie> nickrud  ok wait
<MrBlunts> i  personally dont care for sudo, i enable root
<cheatersrealm> nickrud: thanks man
<nickrud> MrBlunts: I've found that sudo -i is a good recommendation for most people
<ubuntu29> http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54\
<ubuntu29> funny linux flash toon
<sampson> crimsun, clever.. what next?
<crimsun_> sampson: sudo apt-get install cvs automake1.9 autoconf
<ubuntu29> try my link its not spam
<bowie> nickrud
<bowie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9892
<maple> I'm building a amd64 box soon. am i better off still running the 32bit version of ubuntu on it for more software precompiled for it or is it about the same now?
<ubuntu29> can i use LIDS
<nickrud> bowie, I'm gonna make a few changes to that, and post it back. Especially, note lines 19 & 20. The extra repos you have are probably the conflicts
<tonyyarusso> What would be the best way to password protect a directory in my home with a separate pass than my normal user one?  I have some logs and docs that aren't really for public viewing, but let other people use the computer sometimes.  Should I just create another user?
<ubuntu29> any idea?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: either use a cryptoloop mount on that dir or encrypt the docs in question using gnupg.
<sampson> crimsun, asked me if I wanted to continue, now it's installing a bunch of things from security.ubuntu.com
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso, could you just change it's permissions?
<ubuntu29> its calle LIDS doe sthat work with my ubuntu or not?
<sampson> crimsun, 2 min left
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Could you elaborate or point me to docs for those?
<nickrud> bowie: ok, I didn't change lines 19 & 20, you had that the relevant just below
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike: Well, all I could do at this point is change them to root, which isn't really ideal either.
<ubuntu29> is ubuntu secure?
<tristanmike> ic
<ubuntu29> prvt me with the answer
<Dethread> ubuntu29, define "secure"
<crimsun_> sampson: ok. It may be easier if you open a query with me.
<farous> tonyyarusso: why not just built a guest account for whoever gonna use your pc
<farous> sorry add
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9893 <-- look that over
<ubuntu29> can i use lids to secure my ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> farous: I'm considering that.  Or maybe creating another user to own those files, and still let people use this one to save the hassle of logging out/in.
<hardbop200> Hello all - how do I change the way the debian menu calls an application?
<nickrud> bowie: outside repos can be very nice, but picking ones that are compatible with one another can be excruciating
<Dethread> ubuntu29, sure
<ubuntu29> well i gusse no one knows
<ubuntu29> oh wait
<farous> tonyyarusso: having a seperate account for guest is good idea. for you will be able to restrict them and restrict ava resources to them. You do not want them messing your config
<ubuntu29> tell me what you know about  dethread
<tonyyarusso> farous: Good point.  Any guides for how to restrict things to exactly what you want available?
<farous> tonyyarusso: i just use gnome add user. And then work from there
<farous> its soo easy
<ubuntunewbie> Is there any way to get wlan cards to work?
<tonyyarusso> farous: 'k.
<ubuntunewbie> anybody know?
<peterson_> hello
<mikere> ubuntunewbie: i assume you mean wireless?  Mine worked fine pretty much out of hte box with breezy.
<peterson_> is there a way windows based games will run on ubuntu linux?
<bowie> nickrud so what you change?
<ubuntu> wine
<ubuntu> celdga
<ubuntu> win4lin
<mikere> cedega?
<ubuntu> take your pick
<ubuntu> ya
<Qubit_> hey all, i wanna give ubuntu a go and just dloaded it yesterday looking for help and/or resources
<sampson> crimsun, dialog window == query?
<ubuntu> cost 5$ a month but 98% of all win games work on it
<nickrud> bowie: basically, put # in front of all of your unofficial repos, except for the sourceforge wine.
<crimsun_> sampson: yes, or /msg
<peterson_> ubuntu: what is it a plugin?
<ubuntu> no, a prog to run win binarys
<ubuntu> i thank they a a 15 day trial now. do a google and download it
<Blippe> how do i get parport0 (not in /dev and used by my scanner) accessable by other than root/sudo?
<ubuntu> a a = have: wow...need more coffee
<bowie> nickrud but, with that repos i put my ubuntu running well
<nickrud> bowie, yes, but there's some library conflicts. Like I said, finding compatible non-official stuff can be hard.
<oliberu> hello there !
<bowie> but, it make conflicts between diferent programs?
<nickrud> bowie: exactly. Seveas's & the plf's repos are the only ones that I'd currently recommend
<Qubit_> how do i expand a program?
<nickrud> bowie: well, it looks like you're on my server 
<bowie> nickrud whichone?
<cafuego> well, that was special
<Anpheus> Just once, Linux, I want you to work without me stressing out.
<antibus> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iGotNoTime> There is one account that I want to have the exact same rights as root
<hardbop200> :q
<iGotNoTime> how do I set that in ssh?
<Anpheus> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Anpheus> You! Ubotu! Heed my demands!
<iGotNoTime> with System/Users & Groups I can do it, but I need to know how in terminal
* cafuego goes off to stab lilo in the forehead
<Anpheus> Madpilot: What command did you issue to ubotu that gave me the wiki article?
<Anpheus> There it is.
<nickrud> bowie: well, more like 'not calvino'
<thenetduck> does anyone know what packages i need to import to use a PriorityQueue in Java?
<Qubit_> ok, thanx for the GREAT help
<oliberu> I have some problems with my ISA sound card, anyone could help me ?
<cafuego> oliberu: Do you have any free pci slots?
<bowie> nickrud ??
* nickrud would use lilo, if he didn't have to use grub to talk about it
<oliberu> yes i do
<Anpheus> k
<cafuego> oliberu: May i suggest a cheap pci sound card?
<Anpheus> Here's a question for all of you
<Anpheus> If I use a hostname instead of an IP address in this guide, will it affect anything?
<nickrud> bowie: for this exercise, comment out all the sources that don't come from ubuntu. Then update, and then install mplayer.
<Anpheus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<oliberu> cafuego should I really change it ?
<ubuntu> microsoft has better graphics....never seen that color blue in linux like microsofts blue screen of death :P
<cafuego> oliberu: Well, if you're having trouble with the ISA one...
* nickrud smacks his head
<bowie> ok
<cafuego> nickrud: that notice was what i was referring to ;-)
<nickrud> cafuego: duh
<Madpilot> Anpheus, which wiki article?
<nickrud> or, doh!
<thenetduck> laters
<cafuego> oliberu: What card is it, specifically?
!lilo:*! It looked as if all we've lost is about 1280 users, and gained most of them back, but that's odd because there are three times that many on the server.
<oliberu> cafuego it's a Sound Blaster Pnp16 ISA
!lilo:*! I pulled it from the main rotation and I'm looking for more user droppage.
<Madpilot> !tell Anpheus about samba
<crimsun_> oliberu: sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<cafuego> oliberu: Ok, that shoudl be fairly trivial to get going, as long as the isapnp module loads.
<peterson_> hello is there a default cd burner software in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> what do you want to burn
<Madpilot> peterson_, Nautilus does basic data & iso burning very well
<nickrud> peterson_: Places  CD/DVD Creator
<ubuntu> just place in a blank disk
<ubuntu> ive never seen that option
<oliberu> cafuego thanks a lot
<peterson_> hmm ok
<ubuntu> just cd rom
<peterson_> yah paces - cd/dvd creator is not here
<peterson_> hehee
* nickrud is burned by being on dapper at the moment, again
<oliberu> cafuego I'm a newbie with Linux, do you know a good tutorial web site ?
!lilo:*! No unusual load there. Hmmmm.
<john_jimmy> hello everyone
<ubuntu> it depend on what you want to do with the cd buner, diff methods for everything
<Madpilot> peterson_, just stick a blank CD in your burner, you should get a window asking you what you want to do with it
<peterson_> hmmmm
<Anpheus> Madpilot, I'm going to see if this directory will mount now.
<john_jimmy> I cannot play a wmv file from a mms server
<peterson_> good tip madpilot
<john_jimmy> with vlc
<peterson_> john_jimmy i think you would need to install plugins for that
<Anpheus> Madpilot: If I log out / log back in, will mounts listed in fstab reinitialize if they haven't already?
<ubuntu> aitn that what i said ?:|
<bowie> nickrud i get this             -virtual packet provided by 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9
<john_jimmy> peterson_, which plugin ?
<peterson_> i just had same problem you had a while ago
<bowie> the mplayer
<ubuntu> prob got to restart x server
!lilo:*! The cool thing is that one thing I can try is to pretty much ping everybody on the server. Changing that client to nick freenode-latency.
<bowie> nickrud is there any other repos for the mplayer?
<john_jimmy> peterson_, I can play all local files....with vlc
<peterson_> hmmm
<peterson_> wmv files?
<nickrud> bowie: use the ubuntu one, it works well, or see below
<nickrud> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<john_jimmy> peterson_, some wmv files on my mms server ..
<john_jimmy> peterson_, audio is only played
<john_jimmy> peterson_, theres no prob on the server side
<nickrud> bowie: ubuntu's only been around for what, a year & a half? Stable, usable outside repos are just now coming on line.
<oliberu> While typing "su", my password doesn't work. Why ?
<ubuntu> for being so young it sure it great
<peterson_> hmmmn ask the experts about that, its strange cause it should work mine work fine
<peterson_> ask the guys above
<peterson_> hehehe
<Anpheus> HUZZAH!
<CrAzYoNi> Where is Ubuntu 5.10 Gnome holds it panel pictures files? Like the above panel that holds the applications picture..
<LoCusF> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nickrud> bowie: You can do some awesome things with extra repos, using apt-pinning. But, most extra repos conflict somewhere yet.
!lilo:*! Well, that looked not at all bad, about 3000 ping returns
!lilo:*! You can't really tell the individual latencies but you can tell if it's jerky.
<oliberu> The password works fine with "sudo"
<ubuntu> peterson_: did you get burner working?
<peterson_> yah
<ubuntu> k
<peterson_> thanks ubuntu\
<peterson_> i've been using ubuntu for a while now but i was wondering about cd burner stuff, never tried it before with ubuntu good thing you told me that, many thanks!
<lali_> ubuntu ownz
!lilo:*! What would actually be cool is to have a ping that stops at your server on the return leg, just to get more accurate values....no sitting in a sendq. Hmmm.
<lali_> best linux os man
<ubuntu> np
<lali_> ilove it
<john_jimmy> I cant login to desktop with GDM
<ubuntu> why
<john_jimmy> it says ... GDM cannot write to some file..
<john_jimmy> or the disk is full
<ubuntu> users?
<john_jimmy> i know my disk is not full
<ubuntu> can you login as root?
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, yes
<ubuntu> or fail safe
<john_jimmy> Ubuntu, yes I can login to terminal
<ubuntu> reconfigure your users
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, but I cannot login trough GDM
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, how
<bowie> nickrud where do ou get your mplayer?
<ubuntu> thinkg......
<nickrud> from ubuntu's multiverse
<ubuntu> u get same message when you use fail safe
<ubuntu> ?
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, how do I reconfigure?
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, no I dont get any message... if u are talking to me
<ubuntu> i thiought u could login gdm as root, what file can it not right to
<ubuntu> i am
<realaboo> hi
<realaboo> anyone here?
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, what do I do?
<oliberu> thanks a lot ! good bye ! :)
<john_jimmy> GDM cannot write in your authorisation file. You could be short in hard disk space, or your personnal file cannot be opened in write mode, etc
<john_jimmy> This is the actual message
<ubuntu> what file can it not write to. prmissions might not be right
<Fracture> i've just purchased a gigabit switch and I am able to get 700Mbits through it using iperf.  however, when transmitting fiels through samba, using nautilit, I only get 10% of that speed.  is this to be expected ?
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell john_jimmy about xhangs
<realaboo> help
<john_jimmy> nalioth_zZz,  rm .{X,ICE}authority what does that do?
<ubuntu> are you you logging in a a normal user or as root and have you tried both
<bowie> nickrud no its not working
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, I can login as both in the terminal
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, but with gdm I cannot
<ubuntu> ok, im asking about gdm
<nalioth_zZz> john_jimmy: those two files can become permissioned in such a way to keep you from logging in. they are reproduced with each session, so are safe to delete
<nickrud> bowie: paste the /etc/apt/sources.list you used for this install.
<bowie> nickrud i use the same as you
<RemyLaptop> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<john_jimmy> nalioth_zZz, so all i need to do is that and I can login?
<peterson_> ubuntu: i have two hard disks, i use the hard disk with windows as primary master.  I set my other hard disk as primary master when i installed ubuntu on it. When i set back windows hdd as the primary master and ubuntu hdd as slave, and change boot sequence on the bios, ubuntu hdd still doesn't boot up. i tried many ways like "rescue" but ubuntu hdd doesn't work if its set as a slave drive. do you have any resolution for this?
<nalioth_zZz> john_jimmy: it will rule out some problems
<Fracture> even with scp, I still only get < 20MB/s
<john_jimmy> nalioth_zZz, thanks I will try that
<ubuntu> thinking...
<john_jimmy> nalioth_zZz, I just login to the terminal and then run that command and then reboot and I can login through gdm rihgt
<peterson_> i think that has something to do with mbr right?
<nalioth_zZz> john_jimmy: just like the instructions say
<bowie> damn when everything goes sweet...this happen to my ubuntu!!
<john_jimmy> nalioth_zZz, what is that ICE...I dont use ICEWM??
<john_jimmy> nalioth_zZz, in  rm .{X,ICE}authority
<nalioth_zZz> john_jimmy: it has nothing to do with icewm
<peterson_> ubuntu: are you there?
<nickrud> bowie: probably not really, these are mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9894
<john_jimmy> nalioth_zZz, then what is it?
<nalioth_zZz> john_jimmy: i dont know. i DO know it's a known gnome bug and is safe to remove. (there are no destructive commands in the bot)
<ubuntu> ya
<john_jimmy> nalioth_zZz, okay thanks... I will try that and come back
<ubuntu> reading and rereading your mesage... can you see the slave with a live cd?
<peterson_> i haven't tried live cd yet
<peterson_> i will try that later
<Tezkah> anyone know how to run a program and not have it take focus in the terminal?
<ubuntu> did you chang grub boot loader?
<peterson_> i also did install grub on the windows hdd but when i select windows xp professional on the menu it won't push through
<bowie> yes they are the same
<peterson_> it just says error 21
<SorStone> hi to all
<peterson_> i believe that error is can't find hard drive
<ubuntu> aint that 404 :)
<DJ_t> what is SLI technology in a mobo?
<peterson_> hahaa
<cafuego> DJ_t: It allows you to link up multiple PCI-x gfx cards
<peterson_> which is better to use Grub or LILO?
<ubuntu> i prefer lilo but grub works for every body but you
<MotorCityMadMan> help needed: i just cant seem to update firefox in ubuntu / i have firefox 1.5.0.1.tar.gz on the desk top / i cannot move the folder to /opt  or i just dont understand the directions
<DJ_t> cafuego, does it make an incredibly large amount of difference gaming ?
<peterson_> yah, but grub does work on my ubuntu hdd if its set to primary master
<ubuntu> is grub pointing at the right direction?
<peterson_> i believe so
<benplaut|afk> MotorCityMadMan: are you using the tutorial in the wiki?
<peterson_> i installed grub on both master and slave drives
<MotorCityMadMan> yes
<DJ_t> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131524 thats the mobo i am going to get
<ubuntu> have you tried to reinstall ubuntu to ha set to slave
<ubuntu> hd
<cafuego> DJ_t: what, glx and no glx? yes.
<_0331_USMC> What is a good syntax-highlighted text editor for the command line?  As if I had a server?
<MotorCityMadMan> benplaut|afk, i'm using this addy for help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bowie> nickrud bye and thank you for help me
<Psykus> gnome question, is there any way to specify for a shortcut, if the application is already open, to switch focus to that application? as opposed to launching a new instance/window of it
<nickrud> bowie: it all came out ok?
<benplaut|afk> MotorCityMadMan: ahh
<benplaut|afk> i can't help you atm, but someone else will need that info ;)
<MotorCityMadMan> i cannot extract tar into /opt
<bowie> nickrud ok i'll try tomorrow
<_0331_USMC> Also, how would I set it up so that whenever I go to log onto a computer on my network, all the users are stored on one server that has all the user's files and stuff?
<benplaut|afk> MotorCityMadMan: try asking in #ubuntuforums. The people in the aren't the most technical, but most have installed ff1.5
<DJ_t> cafuego, so if i get a dual-core SLI mobo, get 2 pci-x vid cards, if i plug one monitor into one of the vid cards will both vid cards combine 2 make the graphics better/faster?
<nickrud> Psykus: you might want to look into the package wmctrl , it has some stuff for things like that
<cafuego> DJ_t: Oh sorry, SLI. Nvidia have aid they're not interested in supporting SLI for Linux.
<cafuego> DJ_t: I think the aim is to make the game run accelerated on up to 8 monitors,.
<Draconicus> I added an ethernet controller card after installation. How can I get Ubuntu to see it?
<DJ_t> cafuego, i met a guy tonight at compusa who has been using linux for 10+ years and he suggested the dualcore SLI mobo
<cafuego> DJ_t: good for him <heh>
<ubuntu> http://www.xs4all.nl/~lennartb/bootloaders/node7.html look here for the grub prob it might help
<DJ_t> cafuego, why would he suggest SLI knowing i use linux if it wasnt supported?
* Draconicus pokes various people.
<cafuego> DJ_t: The mobo might be nice, the issue is whether the druivers support SLI or not.
<cafuego> DJ_t: Because the rest of the mobo might still be nice.
<cafuego> DJ_t: it'll still work fine when you have a single gfx card.
<cafuego> DJ_t: Or perhaps he just didn't know what he was talking about.
<MotorCityMadMan> ok, maybe one more thing: when i installed ubuntu there is a hda1 on the desktop/ i cannot open this icon / i can i open this ?
<ubuntu> does your bios ses  the hd set to slave
<DJ_t> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=267&num=1
<kyleD> what is a good p2p program for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> peterson? u there
<kyleD> i just downloaded the live cd i want to check out some programs
<amicrawler> how to install nvidia driivers
<ubuntu> limewire or appolon
<cafuego> well well, nvidia have changed their minds eh?
<engla> kyleD: there is valknut for DC
<cafuego> !tell amicrawler -about nvidia
<DJ_t> cafuego, i guess so
<DJ_t> so all you need to support SLI in linux now is a driver, correct?
<ubuntu> brb. smoke break
<ErosPhiliaAgape> anyone here use wpa to access wireless networks?
<cafuego> DJ_t: It would appear so. Well, and an SLI mobo and multiple (expensive) gfx cards.
<Draconicus> Will no one help me with my ethernet card problem? D:
<kyleD> if im running the live cd of ubuntu, where would i save programs to?
<ErosPhiliaAgape> i can't get my laptop running ubuntu 5.10 to connect to a wpa secured network
<DJ_t> cafuego, think its worth it?
<ErosPhiliaAgape> kyleD - you would have to mount a partition of your harddrive
<cafuego> DJ_t: Nah
<kyleD> heh
<kyleD> dang
<ErosPhiliaAgape> kyleD - so that it saves to a physical drive, not just memory
<DJ_t> dual-core SLI mobo is only 114, 2.2 dualcore cpu is about 350-400 ..
<kyleD> ill have to do it on my other computer, this one isnt mine
<kyleD> on my computer i cant connect to the net, my wifi card isnt supported i dont think
<kyleD> this one works fine though, this OS is great
<ErosPhiliaAgape> hmm, i know my wifi card is supported (intel 2200bg pro
<ErosPhiliaAgape> )
<kyleD> i have an old one
<ErosPhiliaAgape> since i am connected right now through it :p but it is on an unsecured network
<kyleD> dlink DWL520 or something
<cafuego> DJ_t: If you're after a gaming rig, get a high-clocked single core cpu and a high end gfx card
<ErosPhiliaAgape> i want to be able to connect to a WPA-PSK network, not just WEP encryption
<kyleD> if i did happen to get the wireless to work, my network wouldnt show up would it?
<cafuego> DJ_t: If not, get a lower clocked multicore cpu
<cafuego> ErosPhiliaAgape: You need to download and install wpasupplicant.
<ErosPhiliaAgape> can i apt-get install wpasupplicant?
<ErosPhiliaAgape> hmm, apparently so!
<Psykus> ubuntu/linux isn't the most ideal solution for gaming..for games that support linux, it's great, but cedega doesn't work for 100% of the titles out there
<DJ_t> cafuego, what is the difference with dual-core, is it like having 2 computers in one? ( Dual boot, have ubuntu and a different OS running at the same time, different monitors ) ?
<Keyframe> I have a really stupid problem, guys :) can't remember the name of the firewall I've installed.. and I can't restar machine now so I can check up to see the message it pumps up at the start, something about needing to configure it
<ubuntu> no but 97%
<Amaranth> Keyframe: dmesg
<jasonkang86> can we install online games on Linux Ubuntu?
<Keyframe> can't see it in dmesg :/
<DJ_t> Keyframe, is it firestarter?
<Keyframe> no
<ubuntu> guarddog?
<Keyframe> it's quite popular, but can't remember the name :D
<Keyframe> no, not guarddog
<Keyframe> I'm retarded damnit
<Madpilot> Keyframe, firestarter?
<Keyframe> no, not firestarted
<Psykus> jasonkang86, what do you mean by online games?
<tonyyarusso> Keyframe: shorewall?
<ubuntu> smothwall
<Keyframe> that's it!
<Keyframe> thanks :)
<Keyframe> shorewall
<benplaut|afk> jasonkang86: any specific ones in mind?
<jasonkang86> playing onlinegames
<csseyah> hey guys! anyone have winetools???
<ubuntu> apt get
<csseyah> can you help me how to configure
<ubuntu> still tring to myself
<ubuntu> where u stuck at
<csseyah> who me??
<Keyframe> weird, if my wifi router is restarted, I thought ubuntu should figure out by itself to reconnect somehow? what's the manual procedure to reconnect it?
<ubuntu> yes
<jasonkang86> playingR.A.N online
<lakcaj> Keyframe:
<lakcaj> ifdown eth0
<lakcaj> ifup eth0
<Hobbsee> Keyframe: or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Keyframe> works for wlan0 also?
<Hobbsee> Keyframe: yes, just substitute the correct name
<ubuntu> csseyah. you there? whats the prob
<lakcaj> Keyframe, sorry, didn't notice the wireless part at first
<Keyframe> thanks
<Hobbsee> you might need dhcilent wlan0
<csseyah> yahh
<csseyah> im here
<csseyah> i already install
<csseyah> it
<ubuntu> k
<lakcaj> Hobbsee, ifup/down should call the appropriate dhcp client, as in /etc/interfaces
<csseyah> but
<csseyah> theres a problem
<csseyah> i can't start
<Hobbsee> lakcaj: yes, should
<Keyframe> i'll trz with ifup/ifdown .. restarting daemon should work too I think
<csseyah> do i need to restart
<brendanh> hey everybody! i have a question. i have a server that can't access the internet outside of the LAN (for security) running ubuntu. i have client computers who can access the internet. is there a way to 'tunnel' through one of the clients so that the server can access for ubuntu updates/packages? i'm not quite sure what this is called.. maybe proxy??
<ubuntu> what happans when you tri to start it?
<jerware> is there some kind of automattic printer detector?
<ewood> Seems kind of an anal security policy..
<brendanh> ewood: was that in reference to me?
<kyleD> can i make a partition while im on  ubuntu from a live cd?
<csseyah> it says error while loading libraries
<ewood> Why?
<csseyah> cannot open shared libraries
<ewood> yes
<brendanh> just wondering. it's acutally not by my choice.. the network admin won't give me an IP that can access the www
<ewood> oh
<ubuntu> seems like install went bad but a restart might do it if not reinstall it
<brendanh> i just need a way to tunnel around it
<csseyah> ic
<csseyah> ok i will try
<csseyah> thanks ubuntu
<csseyah> brb
<ubuntu> k, let me know
<csseyah> sure
<ewood> I'd say if the client offers internet connection sharing, it'd be a way to do it..
<CarlFK> shouldn't there be a dapper entry? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=libmjpegtools0
<brendanh> is that a std. feature in ubuntu
<ewood> Ubuntu has stds? What??
<ubuntu> :)
<brendanh> i mean... is it some 'package'
<ewood> Whew, glad I'm usin' Fedora Core
<ewood> A package with std.
<DJ_t> can a dualcore system have 2 OS's running at the same time?
<ewood> Dual CPU systems aren't designed for that.
<Keyframe> DJ_t, in parallel?
<CarlFK> DJ_t: yes.  Zen ;)
<DJ_t> Keyframe, yea
<Keyframe> damn this xchat, is there a better IRC client :)
<ewood> But I expect some sort of virtual machine emulation could use one of the two CPUs or something.
<Keyframe> DJ_t, nah, only through virtualization in one OS
<RemyLaptop> hey, how can I make a program minimize up next to the clock like gaim does ?
<RemyLaptop> in the "system" tray
<ewood> I even just saw a program listed somewhere that does that..
<ewood> For the system tray question
<ewood> But I don't remember anything about it..
<Keyframe> ubuntu should come with firewall by default
<jerware> how can i have my printer detected automatticaly
<ubuntu> iptables...i thinke is already there, just got to config ur self
<Draconicus> I added an ethernet controller card after installation. How can I get Ubuntu to see it?
<Keyframe> I know this might sound stupid, but now that I've installed everything I need, and everything is working like it should.. can I somehow make a snapshot of whole system and burn it on CD or DVD and restore it at will from that?
<kyleD> i want to instal ubuntu on a machine that i have installed vector linux on
<Hobbsee> Draconicus: check if it already did in lspci
<kyleD> should i format the machine?
<Hobbsee> Keyframe: yeah, howto on ubuntuforums.org called back up your system, or something similar.  it's in the howto's section
<Keyframe> thanks, I'll look it up now
<Draconicus> Hobbsee: It didn't... D:
<Hobbsee> Draconicus: tried rebooting the machine?
<Hobbsee> i havent found a way to force it to do a hardware detect apart from that
<bezak|zzzZZZzzz> man this update to dapper has taken like 2 days
* csseyah ubuntu i paste to ur PM 
<csseyah> the error msg...
<Draconicus> Hobbsee: Yep.
<bigfoot1> how can i convert wma audio to mp3 audio? sound-converter can't seem to do it
<csseyah> it say that!-> error while loading shared libraries: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open the shared object file. No such file or Directory
<ubuntu> accept direct chat
<Amaranth> csseyah: finding it, hang on
<Amaranth> no, don't accept direct chat
<csseyah> why??
<ubuntu> meany :P
<csseyah> why not??
<csseyah> whats wrong??
<Amaranth> csseyah: install the libgtk1.2 package
<ubuntu> is libgtk-1.2.so even installed?
<csseyah> wer can i find that libgtk1.2
<bk> does anyone know any good channel for help with C programming with a GNU compiler?
<ubuntu> search in synaptic
<csseyah> do i find that in adept?
<Amaranth> bk: does ##c exist?
<Amaranth> csseyah: if you enable universe
<Amaranth> csseyah: i have no idea how to do that from adept
<Amaranth> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<csseyah> brb guys
<kyleD> can someone tell me, if i have vector linux on a harddrive, and want to instal ubuntu now, should i format or install over vector or what?
<ubuntu> amaranth: whats wrong wih direct chat?
<kyleD> also if i format will i have to remake the partitions?
<Amaranth> ubuntu: there is some DCC vuln
<ubuntu> k, dos?
<Amaranth> kyleD: the ubuntu installer will make partitions and wipe the drive for you
<kyleD> really?
<Amaranth> yeah
<ubuntu> when they gona patch it?
<kyleD> because in vector i had to make the partitions, and i never did that before it was confusing, not looking forward to doing it again
<Keyframe> hmm, when I start synaptic it says could'nt stat source packgage list http://blablabla
<Amaranth> Keyframe: does it still start?
<Keyframe> yes
<Amaranth> Keyframe: if yes, click the reload button
<kyleD> i installed vector linux over win98, will ubuntu install also wipe that clean for me?
<ubuntu> yep
<techubus>  /join #debian
<kyleD> sweet
<kyleD> thanks
<Keyframe> hmm well, it stalls now on some of repos
<kyleD> im gonna use it on a spare pc to warm up to it, before i do a dual boot system
<Keyframe> maybe they are down
<ubuntu> over write you harddrive. backup waht you want first
<kyleD> oh, i dont need anything from this one
<Amaranth> Keyframe: what ones?
<kyleD> its just a spare, i use it to test linux and whatever
<Keyframe> koti.mbnet.fi or something
<kyleD> so that i dont mess up my normal system from being a newb ;x
<Amaranth> kyleD: iirc it'll even automatically resize a windows partition to make room for itself, make the new partitions, and setup dual boot for you
<Amaranth> kyleD: but i'd give it a test run first, yeah
<Keyframe> ok, now everything works :)
<ubuntu> Amaranth: ubuntu wont do that
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, kyleD: Correct, I've done exactly that twice.
<Amaranth> ubuntu: it used to
<kyleD> dang, it wont do that?
<Amaranth> it did in hoary, i don't see why it wouldn't now
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, kyleD: Except for the automatically part.  It involves some input.
<john_jimmy> ubuntu, I tried to rm the Xauthority file and still cannot login to GDM
<Amaranth> well, sure
<Amaranth> you have to move down to the option that says "do everything for me" and hit enter
<kyleD> lol
<kyleD> sounds easy enough
<s|k> will xgl come with dapper out of the box?
<Amaranth> no
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, I cannot login through GDM ... Can you hel
<s|k> why not :(
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, I cannot login through GDM ... Can you help
<kyleD> my partitions are all messed up, im not sure what im doing exactly, couldnt find a good help file on partitioning a hd
<Amaranth> xglx is no where near ready
<Amaranth> john_jimmy: please don't repeat yourself
<Amaranth> john_jimmy: what error are you getting?
<ubuntu> it says "the default installation will erase all existing software and data from you pc. however an expert mode is. if you want to keep you existing files alongside ubuntu, follow the instruction carefully durning boot"
<kyleD> thanks for the help guys
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, the disk is full .. But its not
<kyleD> im gonna start downloading the full install now
<Draconicus> Can anyone help me get my ethernet card working?
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, I filled it doing something... but when I free it up
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, it still doesnt login
<Amaranth> john_jimmy: did you free up space by putting the files in the trash?
<Amaranth> ubuntu: that's one of the options, sure
<ubuntu> oh ya that works :P
<ubuntu> im using 5.10, what do you have
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, I used rm and removed ...the disk is not 80% used
<ubuntu> what about your swap?
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, I have about 1GB free
<Amaranth> john_jimmy: that's...odd
<Keyframe> kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg - anzone has idea what this might be?
<Amaranth> riddell's key for kubuntu packages
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, yes... It used to show the GDM cannot write to some file... but after I removed the Xauthority file .. It says that the disk is full or some installation prob
<Amaranth> why?
<Amaranth> john_jimmy: remove the .ICEauthority file
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, it says there is no such file
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> i just ran out of ideas :/
<s|k> I don't want xglx
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, where do u think I can get some help
<s|k> I want xegl :0
<Madpilot> john_jimmy, try ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntu> email ubuntu
<john_jimmy> Amaranth, Okay
<Amaranth> s|k: neither one is anywhere near useable as a default
<s|k> yeah
<s|k> when I get dapper I'm going to try it out at least though ;P
<s|k> backing everything up ofc
<Amaranth> aiglx is where we want to be
<Amaranth> at least for now
<ubuntu> ill try it in april when its done
<ubuntu> cant wait to see hte new gnome
<Amaranth> too bad using aiglx in dapper right now makes all OpenGL stuff break
<s|k> aren't nvidia and ati being cool about supporting xgl
<Amaranth> and doesn't even give you accelerated rendering
* csseyah ubuntu.. do u have an alternative to winetool??? 
<Amaranth> s|k: ATI is doing basically nothing
<Amaranth> s|k: nvidia wants aiglx
<s|k> they've said they'd release binary drivers to support it
<ubuntu> why do you want to use wine?
<csseyah> i want to install the macromedia flash here in linux
<s|k> are there screenshots of aiglx?
<csseyah> and photoshop as well
<Amaranth> s|k: pretty easy to promise stuff for a platform "when it's API/ABI is stable" when you know that's never going to happen
<Amaranth> s|k: aiglx does all the things xglx does, just without a seperate xserver
<s|k> oh
<Amaranth> the eyecandy is all in the compositor (metacity and compiz)
<ubuntu> did you try to upgread wine?
<csseyah> actually the latest version of wine i installed
<csseyah> here
<marlun> If I want to start developing applications for gnome in c++ I was told to get gtkmm which is the c++ interface to gtk+, is it in the repositories somewhere? I couldn't find gtkmm.
<csseyah> can u suggest me some alternative
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ubuntu> win4lin
<Sp4rKy> hii
<csseyah> is that easy to used???
<ubuntu> but you have to install windows under linux,
<Sp4rKy> berrkkkk
<ubuntu> prety much
<s|k> Amaranth: aiglx demo: http://www.gnome.org/~jrb/aiglx/shot01.ogg :)
<csseyah> ic
<Amaranth> marlun: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2 and libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<csseyah> i need to have a windows platform
<Amaranth> s|k: that's metacity
<csseyah> in order to install that
<marlun> Amaranth, Thanks! Thats all I need? =)
<Amaranth> marlun: more or less, yeah
<Keyframe> why the hell ajunta makes so many files in a project? :D
<s|k> it's aiglx
<s|k> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx
<Keyframe> it looks like a NASA version of hello world damnit
<ubuntu> well, you install windows "or any other os" inside win4lin, you run windows inside linux
<Amaranth> s|k: it's metacity
<Madpilot> Keyframe, language, thanks
<s|k> oh
<csseyah> ic
<Amaranth> s|k: aiglx is just the thing that makes what metacity does go fast
<csseyah> i get it
<csseyah> :p
<Amaranth> s|k: xlglx makes metacity go fast too
<csseyah> hehehe
<Keyframe> Madpilot, ?
<Amaranth> s|k: and compiz
<Keyframe> c++
<csseyah> thats make me laugh!!!
<csseyah> :p
<s|k> can I put metacity effects like that on breezy?
<csseyah> it's cool
<Madpilot> Keyframe, no, I meant the swearing, actually - as in, please don't... :P
<Amaranth> s|k: no
<ubuntu> windows runs better inde linux :)
<csseyah> hehehehehe
<s|k> :(
<cyphase> what's the best audio/video player/recorder? :)
<cyphase> the recorder doesn't have to record video
<s|k> I like rythmbox for audio
<Keyframe> oh, I was swearing? :D sorry, english is not my first language.. da**it means something like let it be cursed or something here.. which is not swearing..more of a polite way of saying things don't work
<ubuntu> i downloaded win4lin with amule,
<cafuego> cyphase: rhythmbox/vlc/audacity
<cyphase> uhh
<csseyah> ohh know
<cyphase> my mistake
<cyphase> i meant a device
<cyphase> not program :)
<csseyah> i don't have crack for it
<ubuntu> i have it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> ubuntu: warez have _NO_ place on this channel.
<csseyah> do  u have a kind heart to share it to me???
<ubuntu> no
<csseyah> :p
<Amaranth> Please take the copyright infringement talk elsewhere.
<ubuntu> sorry
<csseyah> ic
<ubuntu> i really did not know it was a toucy subject here. sorry again
<cafuego> ubuntu; Anyone with half  abrain would know.
<defrysk> ubuntu, its not touchy, its illegal
<CarinArr> heh
<cafuego> Haha! I broke into my neighbour's house and stole his tv!
<Amaranth> Some of us write programs for a living. Talks about cracking them isn't fun. :P
<ubuntu> thats the whole dam* reason i went to linux so i wouldnt have to steel software, that was a couple years ago
<CarinArr> well
<Psykus> just because it's on linux doesn't mean it will be free
<elkbuntu> how about we cease this subject before people get aggrevated
<ubuntu> no but the thing i like are
<ubuntu> please
<CarinArr> if we want commercial companies to take an interest in linux and release high end applications for it we'll probably have to accept we'd have to pay for them
<robinl1> hey, i wondered how to clear the playlist of Muine player
<cafuego> ubuntu: Get a job, buy the software. Works fien for millions of people.
<Amaranth> new topic :P
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i tried
<HalfbakednTx> Ok here is a desktop screenshot of a newly windows convert LOL    http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c389/halfbakedntx/Screenshot-1.png
<ubuntu> i know, you should see how much i do spen on linux each month, lots of mags and books
<Francisco> on what program can I make formulas of math."??
<HalfbakednTx> basically me LOL
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: I have a bit more say in the matter. ;)
<CarinArr> francisco, for print?
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, yes, but it's annoying more than just you
<elkbuntu> at very least they could take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CarinArr> francisco, or for actually evaluating them?
<Amaranth> robinl1: I believe you have to select everything in the list and then right click.
<Francisco> both...
<HalfbakednTx> I could be in here on BitchX or whatever.. but its just funny i am in virtual Windows with a Ubunto host ;-)
<Francisco> CarinArr, both.""
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: I meant because I can kick them, not believe I'm a programmer. :)
<CarinArr> francisco, er.. not sure about evaluating them.. latex allows you to print them very nicely tho
<CarinArr> :)
<Madpilot> robinl1, Playlist -> Clear
<Amaranth> err, because
<Amaranth> no more typing at 2 am
<CarinArr> can't really evaluate most the bloody formulae i'm dealing with;
<CarinArr> ;)
<slvmchn> anyone recommend a program for recording or streaming video
<mebaran151> does anyone know how to use bzr to access an archive over ftp-ssl or at least ftp with password
<Amaranth> flumotion?
<Amaranth> i don't think bzr speaks ftp
<mebaran151> it does
<pitti> mebaran151: yes, sftp works: bzr get sftp://host/path
<Francisco> CarinArr, I have used Kite ... but it have some problems with syntaxis..
<mebaran151> pitti, not sftp
<mebaran151> I don't have sftp access to this machine
<mebaran151> I have ftp-ssl
<mebaran151> or ftp with login
<pitti> mebaran151: oh, sorry then
<CarinArr> francisco, no idea about that, sorry:/
<pitti> mebaran151: ftp with password is just evil..., (but ftp-ssl is interesting, true)
<mebaran151> I get FAR BETTER transfer rates over ftp-ssl than with sftp
<mebaran151> not sure why
<mebaran151> but I do :)
<mebaran151> like 256 kbps vs. 5 mb/s over my LAN
<Medlem> Hello! :)
<mebaran151> not sure why ftp is so slow....
<Medlem> I'm just trying out all programs in the gnome desktop in ubuntu :=)
<ubuntu> hope you like it
<Medlem> I think i will :] 
<Medlem> Just now i love it
<Medlem> Not as messy as other dist i have tried.
<Medlem> "Oh no, do you find all my devices on my computer without me doing anything, im so mad" ^
<Medlem> Gotta find a guide so i can test all different kind of fun stuff :D
<pussfeller> slvmchn: yer probably wanting to use mplayer to record streams
<ubuntu> try the faq at ubuntus site
<ubuntu> its loaded
<ubuntu> with info
<pussfeller> slvmchn: i know it works with stranscoding asfs and such to wavs for audio files, i dont know how well it works for vid but it does, somehow
<Medlem> I will try that one. My gold is to get a environment where i can run both kde-desktop, xfce and gnome. :)
<elkbuntu> Medlem, you can do that with ubuntu easily
<tag> How would I go about getting a list of packages that aren't dependencies to other packages?
<mebaran151> do you guys prefer bzr or mecurial
<tag> I want to examine all the "ends" of my dependency chains, and remove any extra crap I don't want
<mebaran151> and how easy would it be to change between the two
<mebaran151> ?
<Amaranth> tag: debfoster and/or deborphan
<cafuego> svn
<elkbuntu> Medlem, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> mebaran151: canonical sponsors bzr development so some of us might be biased ;)
<Medlem> elkbuntu: I think so. I just havnt looked in the FAQs yet. Everything has been pressing a button or so. Not like gentoo where you have to spend a week reading about different flags.  Oh so i can just choose which session when i log in?
<yuri_> hi, could someone tell me how to write launcher scripts? for example, I have a program called "cksfv". it checks. .sfv files. the command to check is "cksfv -f file.sfv" what do i put in the "open with" command line so that when i open it it runs the terminal with that command?
<elkbuntu> Medlem, i just told you how
<elkbuntu> and yes, you just choose the session
<ubuntu> afk
<Medlem> elkbuntu: I know. :) But i heard from a friend that it will replace existing environment. But i can always try :] 
<Medlem> Oh
<Medlem> Ni
<Medlem> Nice
<Medlem> Thanks very much for help!
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<mebaran151> Amaranth, so far bzr has been easy to use on a personal little program I'm writing
<mebaran151> but it's inability to do ftp with login
<mebaran151> is just annoying
<mebaran151> to specify -p or something
<mebaran151> I should think the python stdlib can open ftp-ssl like the ruby library does
<Amaranth> bzr is powerful yet easy-to-use, that's my favorite part :)
<mebaran151> and put works otu the same way
<mebaran151> I'd think that ftp access would be stdlibrary work
<HalfbakednTx> Well Ubuntu taking the free distro by storm.. Fedora peeps freaking out. Calling the next FC distro Fedoruntu... Oh an following that will be Novell Susuntu....
<mebaran151> is the python lib so under powered?
<Amaranth> mebaran151: i dunno, i've never tried
<mebaran151> Amaranth, if python makes it so hard....
<Amaranth> mebaran151: ftp-ssl is a bit exotic though
<yuri_> can someone help me out? I want to create a launcher script in the format "cksfv -f file.sfv" where "file.sfv" is the file I am launching
<mebaran151> ftp-ssl is
<mebaran151> but amazingly
<mebaran151> ruby took a very smart move
<FoamY_LappY> how do i get my battry icon back on my lappy? i removed it by accedent and now i can't get it back where it was
<mebaran151> you can Kernel.opne("Qualified path anem") and it will IO open the resource for reading and writing
<elkbuntu> FoamY_LappY, right click on the panel, select 'add to panel'
<mebaran151> right way to open IO I think
<mebaran151> it's amazing so many people use python.....
<Steil> With epiphany, what news feed reader is required to use the news feed subscription plugin?
<elkbuntu> FoamY_LappY, and it's the first under the system and hardware group
<mebaran151> bzr is awesome though, so much better than arch....
<mebaran151> somethings caused me pain....
<FoamY_LappY> ok thank you
<nickrud> Steil: try liferea, I think that one works
<Steil> Okay, thanks :)
<Medlem> I think kde will kill my laptop :=)
<elkbuntu> Medlem, laptop's specs?
<Medlem> elkbuntu: 900mhz p3 192 ram, and real old harddrive. It is just the install part that is gonna kill it because the harddrive is so slow, managed to run kde on this laptop before without any problems :)
<elkbuntu> Medlem, it shouldnt hurt it too bad
<Medlem> elkbuntu, Haha, we can always hope that. The harddrive gonna die anyday soon :-)
<elkbuntu> Medlem, ebay time ;)
<Medlem> If I run Unviserse and Multiuniverse, is still legal?
<Medlem> elkbuntu, haha. probably. :P
<Medlem> is it still legal*
<elkbuntu> yes, it's not illegally gotten stuff, it's just stuff that's not directly supported by ubuntu for whatever reason
<Medlem> elkbuntu, Ok, like i supposed then. Well, you are a great source of information :] 
<nickrud> Medlem: the stuff in multiverse is legally distributable *somewhere*
<Medlem> nickrud, haha, always something. "Somewhere, not here" :P
<elkbuntu> Medlem, as for kde, if you have another computer, avoid using the computer while you're installing the kubuntu package, to avoid undue stress on the system
<nickrud> Medlem: sadly true for me, maybe less for you
<Medlem> elkbuntu|foooood, I have installed it now, this old thing can still multitask, scary enough :D
<Medlem> nickrud, Why is it bad for you+
<nickrud> Medlem: usa, patent laws
<Medlem> nickrud, The world of software patent. Bah. Politicans dont know anything, they will probably patent air or something.
<Medlem> nickrud, Isnt that so that you can't use some software if you live there?
<Medlem> legally
<kditty> ahahaha
<kditty> the live cd works, and my wireless works also.... looks like ubuntu install it is
<Medlem> kditty, Haha, had the same feeling two days ago.
<nickrud> Medlem: install vrms, it tells me I have 12 non-free packages
<Medlem> Oh, ok!
<Medlem> Breakfast.
<kditty> im just a little happy
<kditty> this computer is old, and slow with win xp
<aroticoz> How do I install deb files ?
<kditty> couldnt find a distro that would offer drivers for my video,sound or wireless card
<sHaDe> dpkg -i name.deb
<kditty> medlem, is the instal pretty easy, and did you set up dual boot or strictly linux?
<aroticoz> thanks
<chuckyp> can someone just talk back to me.  i.e. chuckyp blah or something i'm testing something.
<Madpilot> chuckyp, ?
<chuckyp> ty hrmmm.... let me try something
<kditty> chuckyp, i'm pregnant
<chuckyp> thats cool wow this is goofy
<kditty> chuckyp, it's yours
<StudyUrNme> ooh, marriage
<ZAKhan> can i install ubuntu on mac g5?
<kditty> i think i seen mac setup files...
<kditty> im a newb myself so im not sure
<zyth> kditty, G5 = pp64
<zyth> afaik
<zyth> ppc64..
<ZAKhan> so i can it means?
<jock09> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<aroticoz> how can I copy all files form one dir to another from the terminal ?
<zyth> ZAKhan, nah looks like it can be put on a imac g5
<ZAKhan> is there any distro which will work on mag G5
<ZAKhan> mac
<jock09> ubuntu will
<zyth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=130040
<kditty> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-powerpc.iso For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks.
<zyth> there ya go
<kditty> thats what the website says
<jock09> yes the powerpc version is for macs
<ZAKhan> oh thanks
<chuckyp> There we go much better
<kditty> whats funny is that i am only on a live cd, first time running ubuntu, and still knew the answer and im a complete newbie
<techubus> aroticoz:  while in the directory you want to copy from type cp * /wherever/blah
<kditty> ZAKhan you have to read buddy
<kditty> google is your best friend :D
<fabien> hello
<kditty> hi
<chuckyp> now someone try it again
<aroticoz> thanks
<chuckyp> kditty, can you do it again i'm testing this systray notification.
<kditty> chuckyp i luh u
<fabien> I want to install an ubuntu 5.10 with the netboot method out I can't find the pxe archive for my architecture (AMD64). Can I use the one for i386 ?
<chuckyp> kditty, thanx
<fabien> s/out/but
<kditty> np
<kditty> im a dude
<kditty> dont go getting any ideas ;D
<chuckyp> who be trying to use sed
<chuckyp> nm
<chuckyp> oh yeah how do I add an applet by the clock?
<ewood> Can't be many girls out there messing around with Ubuntu.. can there?
<kditty> well there are a few
<jock09> ubuntuforums has a womens section
<ewood> Hm
<kditty> messing with more advanced stuff than windows
<jock09> lol
<chuckyp> lolerz
<kditty> what do you think inspired me to get with the program?!
<ewood> Yeah, TTBs are a rarity for me
<kditty> my little sister succesfully installed linux
<ewood> Heh
<kditty> shes like 16
<pussfeller> har
<FoamY_LappY> whats the latest version of firefox?
<kditty> here i am, ive never used linux until about a month ago
<FoamY_LappY> !mozilla
<ubotu> FoamY_LappY: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jock09> 1.501
<ewood> I use Epiphany. I like how it adds bookmarks
<FoamY_LappY> oh ok i thought it was like 1.7 or something lol
<pussfeller> theres instructions on the wiki for how to upgrade
<aroticoz> remanimg in terminal ? command?
<aroticoz> *renaming
<pussfeller> aroticoz: mv filename new_filename
<aroticoz> thanks
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to add an app by the clock?
<kditty> when im running the live cd, where do the files download to?
<kditty> like when im online
<jock09> foamy, mozilla and firefox are 2 different browsers
* chuckyp brb
<jock09> mozilla is the original mozilla.org browser suite
<ripax> helllooooo
<fabien> bye
<ripax> wazzzup
* chuckyp back
<chuckyp> yeah so i'm trying to put the logout applet tot he right of the clock any ideas?
<ewood> Yeah.. Stop that!
<kditty> lol
<ewood> Yours have volume control up there?
<ripax> aileen
<ripax> hello
<kditty> are there skins for ubuntu that you can instal?
<Madpilot> kditty, lots
<ewood> There are gnome themes..
<Madpilot> !themes
<ewood> So yeah
<Madpilot> !tell kditty about themes
<ewood> Even has a nice Arts manager app to help you download new ones.
<kditty> hah
<kditty> thats funny
<kditty> ubotu, how clever
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kditty
<ripax> hahahhahahaa!!!!!!!!!!
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<crazykiller> hi
<ripax> KAKAKAAALKLksswkwk
<ripax> hi!!!!!!
<kditty> im about to do a full install, i just downloaded 5.10
<kditty> im nervous i might mess something up though ;x
<crazykiller> I am a new linux user
<ewood> An existing system?
<kditty> if i have xp already installed, will i need partition magic or bootmagic or anything like that?
<kditty> yes ewood, existing system
<ripax> hi!!!!!!!!!!
<crazykiller> it is a little difficult for beginning!
<kditty> im using the live cd right now.
<sHaDe> hi ripax
<ewood> What kind of space do you have available? My experience is more Mac-centric - don't know if you could resize a Windows partition to make room..
<ripax> y did u say so?
<kditty> seems decent, i know the setup for vector linux gave me a few problems
<sHaDe> lol
<ripax> hi!!!!
<ripax> hello ppol
<kditty> this computer has 20gigs, its old thats why i plan to instal ubuntu
<crazykiller> anyone that uses Opera for browsing?
<techubus> breezy installed flawlessly for me alongside my win2k install and set up dual booting in grub with no issues
<Madpilot> crazykiller, I do
<ewood> I say nuke Windoze and go all Ubuntu. Throw caution to the wind.
<kditty> what is breezy?
<crazykiller> i have a problem
<techubus> breezy = ubuntu 5.10
<ripax> hws lyf going on
<kditty> well i use alot of apps that i need windows for
<ewood> Well techubus, how did you find free space for Ubuntu?
<techubus> hehe.  well I have 3 harddrives soo..
<kditty> i only have around 4-5GB free on my system
<ewood> I dunno kditty, unless you're talking games, there's a ton of good stuff out there..
<Madpilot> ripax, this isn't a chat room, it's a support channel
<Madpilot> crazykiller, unless you have more details than "I have a problem" you probably won't get any solutions to it :P
<kditty> would 4GB be enough room to install?
<kditty> install and run properly
<ewood> Definitely a stretch.
<kditty> i could free some up
<ripax> hahhahahha
<kditty> i just dont know where it all goes with xp...
<crazykiller> i know, do u want to ask u here?
<ewood> Best off just grabbing a second hard drive if at all possible.
<Madpilot> kditty, 4Gb is tight - 5 might be doable, more is better. Ubuntu needs about 1.8 just for the basic install
<kditty> well i hardly have ANYTHING on my computer, i deleted all of my media
<ripax> ubuntu has low connection compare to windows xp
<kditty> but somehow i have 16GB used space
<ewood> I think my external HD deleted a bunch of my media for me..
<ewood> Last I tried turning it on, it would only beep at me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<techubus> it is possible to go into xp and resize the partition after you upgrade it from simple to dynamic
<kditty> i would use an external, but i cant afford one at the moment and i dont want to hook something else up to this computer
<ripax> i cant survive if I will continue using this kind of operating system
<kditty> its coming straight out of the archives, this computer was purchased in 2001
<Madpilot> crazykiller, if you've got an Opera on Ubuntu question, just ask it here...
<ewood> kditty, your computer have internal space for a second hard drive? It'd make installing Ubuntu a lot more feasible.
<kditty> 800mhz intel celron, 20gbhd, 256ram
<kditty> thats all i got, no extra space either
<ewood> Meh, buy a 10 gig HD or something.
<techubus> so the windows partition is basically full right?  no room to shrink it?
<ewood> Unless you find a bigger one really cheap
<ripax> mailto:n=ktogias@ppp3-adsl-131.ath.forthnet.gr is not so common
<kditty> ive got another computer with vector linux installed on it, i was thinking of pluging it in and installing a network card and connecting the two
<ewood> That other computer mean much to you in one piece?
<kditty> lol no
<crazykiller> i downloaded the opera.deb file, and i install it by typing "sudo dpkg -i opera.deb"
<kditty> a foot stool
<ewood> Yank that vector Linux HD out of it and put it into your XP box.
<kditty> i use it to keep my feet propped up sometimes
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to add an applet by the click "to the right" of the notification area?  There is no vacant space to click.
<chuckyp> :(
<ewood> There ya go - a spare hard drive just waiting to become your new Ubuntu drive.
<Madpilot> crazykiller, have a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<kditty> ewood, there isnt room for it in this case
<crazykiller> ok
<crazykiller> thanx
<ewood> Ah, ok. That's something I was wondering about before.
<Madpilot> chuckyp, add the applet somewhere else, then try moving it into it's final position
<techubus> room?  just duct tape it to the inside of the chassi :p
<EBAR> lol
<ewood> Does your footrest have the space >:) Feel like a big project?
<kditty> but say i put an ethernet card in this computer, and ran it to the card on the otherone...
<ripax> not so...
<kditty> could i just network?
<techubus> you mean directly with a crossover cable or to a hub?
<chuckyp> Madpilot, no I figure out the problem the clock and notificaiton area where locked so you couldn't move an applet into that area.
<ewood> Network how? Boot from the other computer over the network on the Celeron?
<kditty> vector doesnt even work on the computer im on right now, the monitor just flashes and gives me snow when it loads
<ewood> Never heard of vector before tonight.
<kditty> i mean use a cat5 cable and run it directly from one pc to the other
<ewood> Got to be a cross-over cable for that - hopefully you know about that.
<kditty> well your standard cable you use for a cable modem, i think its cat5 am i wrong?
<ewood> Hm, maybe not then
<kditty> ehh i wont even mess with it then
<kditty> lol
<techubus> yes cat5.  but it has to have special wiring, crossover
<ewood> Got to have a couple of pins reversed at one end for doing crossover
<kditty> too much for me right now
<ewood> Yep, especially if you can't make your own CAT-5 cables
<kditty> id rather just buy the new HD and keep my footstool compaq
<ewood> Or go buy a crossover
<ewood> If that one hard drive of yours wasn't so small, it'd be easier too
<kditty> is there a tool on the livecd that i could run to see my partitions and free space?
<kditty> on my harddrive
<ewood> At least replace it with about 120 gigs and then make it a dual-boot, eh?
<Tamon> Hi guyz
<ewood> Hi Tamon
<kditty> well ive decided that im not upgrading this computer at all, its just too old and outdated
<kditty> too small to add anything
<Tamon> i'm new to ubuntu and linux and i need help!
<EBAR> 800mhz? Not that old.
<thessem> Just upgrade everything, on a single day
<kditty> around late 2000 early 2001 i baught it
<EBAR> kditty: you could always try Damn Small Linux (DSL)
<ewood> Maybe just plan on buying or building a replacement for your Celeron and putting Ubuntu onto the Celeron afterwards?
<kditty> well the thing is that ubuntu is the only distro ive found to work with my video card
<Ash-Fox__> 800mhz, I don't mean to be funny, but unless you're playing games or doing 3d rendering and such... Why would you need more?
<Tamon> how to browse my hdd when i'm using a live cd?
<ewood> Say, did you try Fedora Core 4?
<EBAR> I agree with Ash-Fox. I've got more on less.
<Ash-Fox__> I can say though, you should at least have 256MB ram (preferibly 512MB)
<thessem> I remember those old Pentium adds, stating that you needed over 1ghz to surf the net properly
<kditty> i have two more computers
<thessem> how does that work?
<[129-CarNagE] > Tamon: You have to mount your existing hard drives using "moung", see "man mount" for details...
<ewood> I have a stack of old Macs..
<kditty> one isnt very important, one is new
<thefish> kditty: try running "df -h" from a console
<ewood> But each one should at least boot up and have some use
<Tamon> moung??
<kditty> well when i watch movies on windows, it goes out of sync trying to process
<jock09> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ewood> Xine has been doing that to me on my Linux system. I only just got it downloaded and compiled this evening
<Ash-Fox__> kditty, there are a number of reasons why movies can get out of sync
<thessem> One of them being a crap processor
<ewood> Or a poorly supported processor
<Ash-Fox__> (Most common reason I've seen on windows though was a divx codec issue)
<thessem> Which are normally the cap ones, ewood
<techubus> or a bloated windows dvd player
<kditty> i do use divx
<kditty> divx player
<Ash-Fox__> That too
<kditty> but it doesnt do it on my other pc
<ewood> That's subjective - I don't consider my G4 CPU to be crap - it performa admirably with OS X - certainly more than enough to handle some video stream. Xine just doesn't work quite right on it for some reason.
<kditty> and when its about to do it you can tell, because the computer will start working and you notice it
<Angel_Dex> how do i flush my catche's and stuff?
<latis> any1 knows how to get Audify2 PCMCIA support in Ubuntu?
<latis> I cant get it to work
<thessem> ewood, Ahhkay, I thought we were talking normal i386's here
<latis> !pcmcia
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, latis
<ewood> Naw, just the underdog
<Ash-Fox__> kditty, I'd reccommend you use VLC (videolan.org), anyway.. This a channel for help on Ubuntu Linux
<thessem> I can understand mac's not being properly supported
<kditty> so far, on unbuntu live cd my computer has only struggled because the cd drive is low, its running better from a cd-rom than windows does from my hard drive
<kditty> im on ubuntu linux
<latis> !audigy2
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, latis
<ewood> And my desire for good support led me to the Gentoo site, and I saw they offer PPC installation disc images for different PPC types.
<kditty> i dont even know how we got on that topic
<ewood> But I didn't have a torrent client installed back then. I do now, but heck, I'm tired to reinstalling my system
<Angel_Dex> anyone? i wish to clean junk folders out and clean things like my icon catche
<thessem> How would the ppc type differ?
<ewood> G3, G4, etc
<thessem> Don't they just have a normal "low" standard?
<thessem> that they all should be compatible to?
<kditty> if the live cd is working fine for me, does that mean that ubuntu supports all my devices? for example my wireless and video cards.
<ewood> They have stage1, stage2, stage3 ISO images, and the stage2 and stage3 images were available in -g3 and -g4 and maybe even -g5 versions
<DrZombie> Jamus, you in?
<thessem> Yes I be
<thessem> It's odd that Ubuntu doesn't do that then
<ewood> Well yeah. I think Gentoo offers more specialised Linux installations than most. Fedora Core and Ubuntu tend to use just one PPC kernel for all systems though
<hal> how do i download files with linux? Sory for such a simple question, i'm new.
<thessem> firefox?
<thessem> wget?
<hal> i know it has to do with repositories
<thessem> synaptic?
<ewood> I expect the Gentoo G4 Linux would use Altivec quite a bit.
<kditty> im going to reboot with the install cd in and check out my options
<Madpilot> hal, use Synaptic - System menu -> Admin -> Synaptic
<kditty> thanks for the help guys
<DrZombie> Wow. Coming into this room using windows was like me walking into a gaybar without aids.
<ewood> Lots of luck there kditty
<kditty> who was using windows?
<ewood> I resent that, DrZombie. It's the Windoze folk who are gay. Everyone knows THAT
<Tamon> could you guyz tell me how to browse my hdd from a live CD?
<ewood> j/k
<Keyframe> if I've changed /etc/default/acpi-support, do I need to restart?
<ewood> What does Ubuntu offer for browsing the hard drive?
<DrZombie> ewood Well, I have never been able to get a whole project done on Windows without it assraping me, so I guess you are right
<kditty> is it possible to browse your hard drive from a live cd?
<thessem> I don't see why not
<kditty> a windows format HD i mean
<ewood> Really? I never do projects myself..
<thessem> kditty, whats your filesystem?
<thessem> fat32 or ntfs?
<kditty> fat32 i think
<Tamon> mine is fat32
<kditty> whatever is standard for windows
<Keyframe> you can both, but you need to mount by yourself
<ewood> Should be possible..
<techubus> ntfs is standard for windows xp
<kditty> ok
<ewood> Well kditty, Win XP supports both equally
<kditty> then thats me
<Tamon> could you please how do I mount a hdd?
<kditty> the thing is that ive never really been givin the option to choose, i know nothing about it
<ewood> ThuG-GirL - hey, a female Linux user. Yay
<ewood> hehe
<kditty> so i have no clue what i set it up as
<velios> plz help how use gnome-btdownload?
<thessem> Chances are ThuG-GirL isn't a girl, this being irc and all
<ewood> Didn't install Win XP on that system yourself, kditty?
<kditty> no girls on the internet, right?
<thessem> exactly
<kditty> yea i did install it
<kditty> about 3 years ago, maybe 4
<Keyframe> if I've changed /etc/default/acpi-support, do I need to restart?
<kditty> i dont remember it asking me fat32 or ntfs, because i didnt start hearing about ntfs until i started researching linux
<ewood> Well, when you pick your partition onto which Windows should be installed, it has a list of options not unlike Format using FAT32, Format using NTFS, Convert to NTFS, Leave partition unchanged
<thessem> ewood, if kditty doesn't know, it is probably ntfs
<thessem> thats the windows default
<ewood> Yep..
<ompaul> kditty, I have just joined the channel, fair guess XP ntfs win2k ntfs before that vfat
<kditty> ok theres the thing, i baught it with win me, and installed xp over that, no partitions involved
<DrZombie> There are girls on the internet
<DrZombie> they are in jpeg format.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ewood> Ah
<thessem> and mpg
<ewood> FAT32 then
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> [offtopic]  Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ewood> Because Win ME is too gay to support NTFS by a long shot
<ompaul> !gay
* ompaul looks at ubotu
<kditty> lol
<ompaul> !+gay
<ubotu> I heard gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<DrZombie> haha, speak of the devil
<ewood> Yep, Win ME is one happy OS.....
<kditty> worst one ive ever used in my life
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to add a system monitor to the desktop like some of the gnome-look people ahve doen?
<aroticoz> how can I Search the hdd for a file :|
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tamon> anyone can tell me how do I mount a hdd?
<wevex> whats a "built-in" variable?
<Angel_Dex> chuckyp right click pannel>add to pannel>system monitor and right click it to config
<kemik> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<aroticoz> how can I Search the hdd for a file?
<kemik> aroticoz: whereis, locate, find
<Fanskapet> aroticoz: locate file
<aroticoz> from the terminal ?
<chuckyp> Angel_Dex, i'm talking about right on the desktop not on the panel.
<Fanskapet> yes
<Angel_Dex> chuckyp torsmo?
<Terminus> chuckyp: you probably want gdesklets.
<kditty> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I heard windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Angel_Dex> Terminus Gdesklets are buggy for me how bout you?
<Terminus> Angel_Dex: buggy as hell too. i don't use it.
<techubus> that is one useful bot
<Angel_Dex> Terminus yeah id suggest torsmo then
<Ash-Fox__> !pokemon
<ubotu> Ash-Fox__: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ewood> Are gdesklets akin to widgets in Tiger?
<Terminus> Angel_Dex: didn't know about torsmo. :)
<Angel_Dex> Terminus not as fancy shmansy but atleast its not buggy
<Ash-Fox__> ubotu, be happy you don't
<ubotu> Ash-Fox__: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp> Angel_Dex, yeah i'm looking at tormso and conky right now.  Anyone have any experience with them?
<Tamon> !live cd
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tamon
<Angel_Dex> chuckyp me its not bad I stoped using it tho cuz i ,lost cuz my resources are more then enough to have to worry
<kditty> but can you mount and access from ubuntu's live cd?
<Terminus> Angel_Dex: hehe. :)
<kditty> mount a windows drive i mean
<chuckyp> Angel_Dex, I know I just want it for the look.
<techubus> I would think it would work the same but I've never used a live disc
<ewood> I know that Ubuntu is always happy to mount up any Mac partitions it finds, even including my iPod
<kditty> ok, im gonna try it
<Angel_Dex> Terminus 384Mb of ram and 933mhz pIII and all i really do is surf the web
<techubus> speaking of ipods.  Ubuntu doesn't seem to recogonize mine when its connected by firewire.  I haven't tried plugging it in to usb yet.
<ewood> Mine is a USB 2 model.
<ompaul> aroticoz, all in a terminal, which will find a  command on your path, whereis will locate the binary, source, and manual page files for a command,(s)locate will find files that are known about since the last time the the locate database was created [partial matches]  (sudo updatedb to do it now), and find will find a file on your machine and takes many options, if I know a file should be in some directory / subdirectory of where I am I do this (find
<ompaul> ./ -name foo)
<ewood> Maybe Ubuntu isn't so good with Firewire just yet
<Terminus> Angel_Dex: i wouldn't run gnome on those specs. :)
<Angel_Dex> chuckyp eh id say torsmo it may just be text and simple bars but it does the job
<techubus> yeah, especially a firewire port on an audigy card
<ewood> Hmm
<Angel_Dex> Terminus Runs prefectly fine for me
<Angel_Dex> use 200MB at the most
<Terminus> Angel_Dex: cool. doesn't seem snappy enough for me though.
<ewood> And you can get a little program called gtkpod to control the songs on your iPod
<Angel_Dex> Terminus i ran Xpee on 300mhz ANYTHING is snappy now
<ewood> hehe @ Xpee
<Terminus> LOL!
<chuckyp> Angel_Dex, Think i'm going with conky still being activly developed
<techubus> Ive got AmaroK already.  it looks great can't wait to see how it stacks up to itunes
<techubus> just to tired to work it out right now.
<chuckyp> and its in the repos
<ewood> Xfce4 is a snappy interface
<ewood> Though it's also pretty rustic.
<ewood> Hmm
<ewood> AmaroK - something I could download and compile?
<techubus> you can grab it with apt
<ewood> Not I..
<ewood> Not using Ubuntu at the moment
<ewood> But I'll go look for it online
<techubus> its kde based if that matters to you.
<ewood> That does.
<ewood> I made a point of removing KDE from my system
<Terminus> chuckyp: haven't tried it, but there's also gkrellm.
<Angel_Dex> chuckyp torsmo is in the repos
<Razor-X> Hmm... where can you get libtommath from?
<kditty> /dev/hda1   *           7        2586    19504768+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<techubus> I ran ubuntu just to learn then downloaded the kubuntu stuff and switched
<kditty> thats what i got when i ran fdisk
<Angel_Dex> chuckyp and you do know that you can install them both? i mean nothing wrong with having more hten one program
<chuckyp> Angel_Dex, yeah I know conky was in repos so just did that for now i'll try it out.
<techubus> my system is kind of a bastard mix of gnome and kde apps.  hasn't caused me trouble. yet.
<ewood> I must say - AmaroK looks very iTunes-ish indeed. Far more so than Rhythmbox
<latis> I really need help on getting my audigy2 pcmcia card to work in ubuntu, can any1 help?
<Angel_Dex> does gnome have a run comman interface?
<techubus> it is.  it automatically builds a library database, burns cds, downloads lyrics, good playlist support, even displays cd art covers
<ompaul> kditty, you can mount but you cant write
<Ng> Angel_Dex: there used to be one in the menus, but if not you can add a command line panel applet
<Angel_Dex> Ng ah so thats the same thing no?
<Ng> Angel_Dex: pretty much, it's just there all the time instead of a menu item
<Ng> and once dapper is out there's also the deskbar applet, which is very cool and hooks into lots of things
<Angel_Dex> Ng shweet
<Madpilot> Angel_Dex, try Alt+F2
<Angel_Dex> Madpilot nuthin
<Angel_Dex> say how do i configure conky and torsmo?
<Madpilot> Angel_Dex, you in Ubuntu w/ Gnome?
<Angel_Dex> yesh
<dragontamer> bugger, got banned from #wikipedia
<Madpilot> alt f2 should bring up Gnome's Run Applications thing, Angel_Dex
<hal> after i download something from synaptic, how can i instal it? I think i'm missing part of the puzzle here.
<Angel_Dex> i got banned from #knoppix ^-^ Thoi never been there so idk how i coulda gotten banned it sucked when i startedusing knoppixtoo
<Angel_Dex> Madpilot nope
<Angel_Dex> ><
<dragontamer> <dragontamer> where's the off button on that Mike guy  <-- that's all i said lol
<techubus> alt f2 opens a run on both gnome and kde
<hal> anyone have an answer for my newby question
<hal> oic
<Madpilot> hal, Synaptic automatically installs stuff when it downloads
<dragontamer> i'm such a n00b at IRC lmao
<hal> well i've been unsuccesful at finding them then
<latis> I really need help on getting my audigy2 pcmcia card to work in ubuntu, can any1 help?
<hal> after they're installed
<Madpilot> hal, not everything appears in the menus. What're you looking for?
<hal> well i installed a couple games
<dragontamer> any starter IRC tips?
<hal> they're not in the games folder
<hal> sory im such a newb
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<Angel_Dex> dragontamer ummm use Xchat?
<Madpilot> hal, which ones? Like I said, some stuff doesn't appear in the menus automatically
<Angel_Dex> dragontamer Uhhhhh thats about it?
<hal> 3d chess was one of them
<Madpilot> hal, that doesn't have a menu entry. Hit Alt+F2 and type 3dchess
<dragontamer> lmao
<dragontamer> okie doke
<dragontamer> gah, fuck
<dragontamer> g2g
<hal> there is no default action associated with this location
<hal> ""
<Madpilot> hal, which location?
<hal> when i typed in 3dchess that is what it told me
<latis> is ubuntu and kubuntu the same? just different windowsystem?
<latis> I mean, same hardwaresupport etc etc
<Madpilot> latis, yes, Ubuntu = Gnome, Kubuntu = KDE
<latis> Madpilot, ok
<latis> is it hard to install from a livecd?
<hal> any advice?
<Angel_Dex> Madpilot Hey little que does Linux/ubuntu build up junkfiles like windows? >< have to ask AND how do i flush my icon catche?
<latis> and, where in ubuntu is the cd-recording software located? :S
<Madpilot> hal, I'm not sure
<Madpilot> latis, just stick a blank CD in your burner, it'll come up with a window
<latis> Madpilot, ok
<Madpilot> Angel_Dex, you can run Linux for months and have no system slowdown. As for 'flushing your icon cache', I don't even know what that means. :P
<latis> Madpilot, can I burn an ISO through that menu?
<latis> since I have the isofile
<Angel_Dex> Madpilot nautilus saves icons and stuff from pics when you veiw um Thumbnails? idk what to call um but i wanna empty where it saved um
<Fudge> latis: just right click on the iso and select burn to disc.
<Madpilot> latis, no, actually. Just close that menu, find the ISO in your files, and right-click on it
<Ng> Angel_Dex: ~/.thumbnails/
<johnny> Hello ramkrsna
<johnny> Hello everyone
<Angel_Dex> Ng 358 thumbnails all of pictures no longer on my comp XD
<johnny> Amaranth, hello
<johnny> Amaranth, I solved it.... its a problem with permissions...
<Madpilot> Angel_Dex, just delete those, then - it should be cleared out automatically, but it isn't
<Angel_Dex> mhms
<Angel_Dex> i just hate leaving left overs
<Angel_Dex> i really wanan keep my install nice and neat tho i have been testing things and stuff and im wondering is there anyting i have to do to refresh my systems life? (so use to windows)
* MotorCityMadMan is away: I'm looking for my Dogs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* MotorCityMadMan was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Angel_Dex> Madpilot why the kick? @.@
<Madpilot> Angel_Dex, Linux doesn't clog up the way Windows does.
<Madpilot> Angel_Dex, for the away msg spam
<Angel_Dex> Madpilot *runs to erase his away msg* >.>
<RegeX> DCC SEND "HAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAHAX"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220-245-145-105-vic-pppoe.tpgi.com.au]  by Ubugtu
* RegeX was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<liable> may i suggest, that if you kick someone for an away message, that you say so in the kick? oterwise tey wont know why they were kicked.
<Angel_Dex> wtf was that?
<liable> stupid idiot
<Madpilot> liable, have done a /msg
<ompaul> an exploit
<ompaul> !tel defendguin about exploit
<Madpilot> Angel_Dex, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules <-- 3rd rule down
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<liable> Madpilot: sweet :)
<viviersf> lo selinium , mr head and shoulders
<suppaman> hell
<suppaman> hello
<suppaman> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<suppaman> ok I've read the repositories info, but I don't know what package I do need...
<Seveas> !tell L|nu}{ about exploit
<ompaul> Seveas, got them all with the bot
<L|nu}{> thx!
<Seveas> !tell cratel1  about exploit
<Seveas> !tell  slvmchn  about exploit
<Seveas> suppaman, w32codecs
<L|nu}{> brb
<Seveas> !tell FatDarrel  about exploit
<ompaul> Seveas, any (easy) way ubugtu could catch the sign off names and then when the user comes back say !exploit?
<suppaman> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> ompaul, not an easy way but maybe doable
<suppaman> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<suppaman> Seveas: the point is easysource has info for Breezy or Hoary, I'm on Dapper..
<Angel_Dex> i got my source list from tony
<Angel_Dex> then i added on US repos
<suppaman> Seveas: but when I asked in #ubuntu+1 I was told to ask here
<Seveas> suppaman, grab w32codecs from seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas and install with dpkg -i
<suppaman> ok
<suppaman> I'll make first another try
<chuckyp> suppaman, what do you need?
<suppaman> chuckyp: to play avis
<chuckyp> suppaman, http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s
<suppaman> I've just followed the last ubotu links, I'm installing by hand
<suppaman> yea that one
<suppaman> thanks
<chuckyp> suppaman, yeah dl the deb and dpkg -i it.
<suppaman> one more question: is there a way to have Alt+RightButton resize windows instead of middle button in gnome ?
<suppaman> I feel it unconfortable
<Eddiet> Anyone know how i can stop apache2 treating url directorys as case sensetive?
<chuckyp> Eddiet, I can't think of a way to do it.  Everything is case sensitify
<Madpilot> Eddiet, try #apache, maybe - but I agree with chuckyp, I don't think it's possible
<Eddiet> k was a long shot anyway
<chuckyp> Madpilot, I found it.
<Madpilot> chuckyp, found what?
<Angel_Dex> anyone here use pclos?
<chuckyp> Madpilot, if you load module speling_module
<chuckyp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Madpilot> chuckyp, in apache, you mean?
<chuckyp> Madpilot, yeah in your config. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9897
<Angel_Dex> i just installed PClos on another computer and im pretty amazed at it THO i still use ubuntu but im not finding any reasons to stay with ubuntu anyone wish to convince me? XP
<Madpilot> chuckyp, interesting
<Gomez> #debian-it
<suppaman> it's a mess, now it says OpenDivX is not handled..
<chuckyp> suppaman, what are you trying to do play a divx movie?
<ompaul> Angel_Dex, 17000 packages against 4800? to be honest it is your own call, if you like their community again that is your call
<Zero_Day> ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, children of  all ages, wasup in ubuntu land?
<suppaman> chuckyp: yes
<ablomen> Zero_Day: well not much realy ;)
<Healot> for totem to play divx/xvid - install "gstreamer0.8-xvid" package
<Angel_Dex> ompaul Well the thing is i noticed PClos comes jam packed and has like evry extenshon preinstalled but it seems way to windowsish
<chuckyp> suppaman, I just realized I can't play opendivx either. I beilieve I can play normal divx though
<suppaman> Healot: but I've just installed totem-xine as told in http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s
<Healot> for totem to play divx/xvid - install "gstreamer0.8-xvid" package
<Healot> not JUST totem...
<ompaul> Angel_Dex, it is your choice, I am not going to debate it with you, and will point out to you that you can debate in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<suppaman> Healot: and other .avis?
<Angel_Dex> ompaul alright manythanks THO i think you made a point with the Repos many thanks
<Healot> i supposed XVid is compatible with all the OpenAVI format out there
<chuckyp> suppaman, yeah if you install the gstreamer plugins you should be good.  If your in dapper you need good bad ugly
<_sp> whats the vista backdoor port number ?
<vincenz> How close is the new ubuntu to being released?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Healot> hoho, that bot answers in uncertainty
<Healot> less than 1 month vincenz
<vincenz> thx
<vincenz> can't wait
<ompaul> Healot, not any more :-)
<suppaman> Healot: can't find gstreamer0.8-xvid
<Hobbsee> Healot: really less than one month?
<Hobbsee> wow
* Hobbsee thought it was further away than that
<Healot> suppaman, it's on the "universe" repos
<Healot> !tell suppaman about repos
<ompaul> Hobbsee, get off IRC and get coding :-) save the world!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is looking into knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> maybe i should wait a month?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you like pressure?
<narzy> doesn't everyone?
<Hobbsee> hehe not particularly
<Hobbsee> depends
<scanwinder> how do i change the contrast when viewing a pdf file? it seems to be opening it with evince by default and i cant find any options for changing contrast......
<aroticoz> can anyone here help me with a problem with Maya 7.0 ?
<lpfansether> anyone able to help a newb set up his Ubuntu with his router?
<lpfansether> i'm as new as it gets when it comes to ubuntu
<sven_> I'm getting a wierd output when i issue the "df command" I have a partition mounted to /home wich only contains 311mb, the partition is 16 GB and with only 311mb filled it states in df that its 80% filled
<lpfansether>  /linux
<suppaman> ok now Totem say it cannot de-mux the stream
<suppaman> I'm off this for now,  bye
<lpfansether> I activate the devices and set them up but can never get them to conenct to the router
<lpfansether> i'm on a windows computer chatting and the one running ubuntu is a laptop I have with me
<sven_> lpfansether: doesnt your router issues an dhcp packet to the pc?
<lpfansether> yes but it won't issue one to the laptop
<sven_> then maybe its the network card thats not installed?
<sven_> what does ifconfig says
<lpfansether> i'm completely new to linux and about as dumb as it gets
<lpfansether> what is ifconfig
<Healot> it's the mother of all networking configuration tools :)
<cyphase> woohoo!
<sven_> Healot:  ;)
* cyphase is playing with XGL using the Kororaa Live CD
<cyphase> i'm almost drooling :P
<Healot> really, at least to me...
<sven_> isnt that ping
<lpfansether> all i've been trying to do is adjust the network settings
<lpfansether> it shows a wireless connection an ethernet connection and a modem connection
<lpfansether> sorry for my ignorance
<sven_> lpfansether: open a console lpfansether
<sven_> lpfansether: and type > ifconfig
<lpfansether> sorry how do I get to the console?
<Healot> buy one... :)
<sven_> you go to the place where your playstation is
<lpfansether> :-P
<Healot> sorry, Applications - > Accessories -> Terminal
<lpfansether> ok thanks
<lpfansether> yeah I know i'm linux-retarded
<sven_> like everyone in the beginning
<lpfansether> what am I looking for in ifconfig
<sven_> eth0
<sven_> check out the inet addr field what does it states
<ubuntu> slm
<purpleidea> would anyone be able to point me in the right direction? sound from soundcard makes a bit of a crackling noise... brand new laptop, i believe the soundcard is supposed to be supported, works fine in windows (although getting rid of it) and want to know what direction i should take to get my system 110%
<aroticoz> can anyone here help me with a problem with Maya 7.0 ?
<anakronisme> purpleidea, try playing around with ALSA, ESD etc. in the sound preferences
<anakronisme> might work, might not work
<lpfansether> inet6 addr: fe80::2d059ff:fe49:3eb2/64 scope:Link
<Healot> Maya 7.0, this is actually Ubuntu distro help channel...
<Ekumba> need help!!!have burned a dvd with dvd baker.but now can't play the files.it says:No URI handler implemented for "burn:///Snowboard%20Halfpipe%20-%20Torino%202006%20-%20Qualification%20%26%20Finale.avi"Totem konnte burn:///Snowboard Halfpipe - Torino 2006 - Qualification & Finale.avi nicht wiedergeben.
<purpleidea> be more specific? which sound preferences?
<Healot> is your problem ubuntu related? aroticoz ?
<Ekumba> please help
<aroticoz> yes
<Healot> well... tell exactly your problem, someone might help
<dilber> slm
<dilber> tukish??
<dilber> turkish??
<Healot> no turkiye, dilber, english please...
<aroticoz> well I ahve installed Maya 7.0 according to the HOWTO on the forums, and when i run it says "The application cannot find it's resourse file. Maya needs it to continue"
<dilber> ok
<hatake_kakashi> !tell dilber about tk
<hatake_kakashi> blah
<Ekumba> need help!!!have burned a dvd with dvd baker.but now i can't play the files.it says:No URI handler implemented for "burn:///Snowboard%20Halfpipe%20-%20Torino%202006%20-%20Qualification%20%26%20Finale.avi    "Totem konnte burn:///Snowboard Halfpipe - Torino 2006 - Qualification & Finale.avi nicht wiedergeben.
<JustinLynn> Ekumba> what application are you trying to play the file in?
<Healot> Ekumba, your Totem has no appropriate plugin to play that AVI file...
<Ekumba> doesn't matter.totem,vlc.both don't play it
<Ekumba> but they play it when it is on the drive
<Healot> install the plugins first, "zulaile mabni 	
<Healot> to me
<Healot> 	 More options	  11:48 am (6 hours ago)
<Healot> >Waalaikumsalam wrt.
<Healot> Untuk makluman, penyertaan Programming Quest 2006 kali ini hanya dibuka
<Healot> untuk pelajar CS110 & CS230 shj. W/bagaimana pun kita akan menganjurkan
<Healot> satu lagi Programming Competition peringkat UiTM pada bulan Ogos 2006
<Healot> nanti(tentative) yang mana penyertaan adalah dibuka kepada semua pelajar
<Healot> UiTM.
<Healot> Terima kasih.
<Healot> -Pn Zulaile"
<Healot> ahhh sorry about that
<lpfansether> also eth1  says inet6 addr: fe80::a0046ff:fe73"lae2/64 Scope:Link
<JustinLynn> Ekumba> the burn:// prefix on your file might be the problem. try navigating to the file in nautilus and then opening it from there.
<purpleidea> anyone? help with crackling sound? even just send me where to go figure it out myself... not sure what to do!
<Ekumba> i tried it from nautilus,but it still doesn't open.vlc doesn't make it
<Ekumba> when i copy the files to the drive it play them
<sven_> lpfansether: are you sure everything is well connected, and your dhcp is working fine
<lpfansether> yeah the DHCP is running the computer i'm on
<lpfansether> but the computer I'm on is windows based
<JustinLynn> Ekumba> okay, is the file you're trying to play in your home directory?
<sven_> your subnet isnt too small or smth
<Ekumba> again :No URI handler implemented for "burn:///Burton%202004%20Promo%20Video%20-%20The%20Process%20-%20Snowboard%20(38%20Min).mpg"
<lpfansether> theres enough of a range of IP's for it to assign
<Ekumba> yes it its
<sven_> then it has to be smth with the network card
<sven_> there is a hardware test included
<Ekumba> do i have to delete them from my home before it plays the dvd with the same files?
<lpfansether> hmmm
<lpfansether> It's a sony vaio laptop should I try throwing in the sony CD to install drivers?
<sven_> application > system tools > hw thing
<sven_> no
<thegladiator> hi i would like to know if all the icons i the desktop can be resized together we have icon sizes(desktop) in kde
<sven_> there wont be any linux drivers included I'm affraid
<GnarusLeo> Does anyone know why XMMS gives so scrambled sound when playing mp3s? Should I change plugin or something?
<Healot> lpfansether, well, not if you still want to use Windows or ndiswrapper
<JustinLynn> Ekumba> okay, then in totem goto the file menu, open, then goto your home directory and open the file from there. Totem is most likely trying to open the file from the cd burner object in the gnome vfs system instead of trying to open the file from your home directory.
<lpfansether> didn't think so
<sven_> do again that ifconfig command and look for a MAC adress, that way we can verify if he sees the card or not
<sven_> but try and execute that hardware finder
<ramza3> hello
<lpfansether> i'm running ubuntu 5.10 on the gnome interface
<AtaTurk> hi i would like to know if all the icons i the desktop can be resized together we have icon sizes(desktop) in kde
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, see aroung in preferences , right click in xmms and click on preferences
<lpfansether> idk if that makes any difference to you guys
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, what do I do there?
<sven_> lpfansether: same here
<ramza3> Wireless Question: I want to enable my thinkpad laptop for a wireless connection.  First, will most modern wireless cards work?  Like the belkin serious?
<sven_> ramza3: running the belkin's works fine under ndiswrap
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, what is your output plugin ?
<Healot> AtaTurk, :)
<J_element> i need help sharing internet connection from eth0 to eth1 ! or what is called ip forwarding
<AtaTurk> Healot, :)
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, Disk Writer
<J_element> whats the command for that
<lpfansether> app > system tools > only things listed are that are close to HW thing are config editor and system monitor
<Hobbsee> !tell ramza3 about wireless
<Langly> my old p233 laptop runs wifi just fine, if you have a new enough pcmcia the cardbus cards fur you are fine
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, try chanhing it to OSS ?
<Langly> errm fur == fit
<Healot> J_element, you want to do Ethernet bridging?
<lpfansether> ack oh and device database
<sven_> lpfansether: Ubuntu hardwaredb or smth
<ramza3> Hobbsee: nice, thanks
<sven_> lpfansether: I'm using the freaky deaky dutch version :p
<Healot> yeah, how the hell to do network bridging in Linux?
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, the last option OSS driver m it requires lioss.so , it must be there in your system
<Healot> well, I think can simply forward all the packet from one eth to another?
<lpfansether> doing the network test now
<sven_> I'm getting a wierd output when i issue the "df command" I have a partition mounted to /home wich only contains 311mb, the partition is 16 GB and with only 311mb filled it states in df that its 80% filled
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, Now i says: "Couldnt open audio", check that: "You soundcard is configured properly, not another program is using the device" and so on
<GnarusLeo> but suddenly it worked ... had to press like 10 songs first
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, is it working now ?
<Neko_Freak> oh sweet people are awake
<aroticoz> well I ahve installed Maya 7.0 according to the HOWTO on the forums, and when i run it says "The application cannot find it's resourse file. Maya needs it to continue"
<J_element> Healot,  i want to share the internet connection from eth0 to eth1
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, I think so :) Not sure though .. thanks alot!
<AtaTurk> its 4:20 PM  here in India
<Healot> yeah, I know, J_element, unfortunately, I can't figure that out... are you familiar with IPtable?
<AtaTurk>  sorry for the repeat but  i would like to know if all the icons i the desktop can be resized together we have icon sizes(desktop) in kde
<Healot> well, on way you can do that using forwarding using IPtable...
<Neko_Freak> How do i install tar.bz2 files from desktop
<_sp> do you think .net adresses are fishing sites ?
<AtaTurk> Neko_Freak, what is it that you are trying to install ?
<Neko_Freak> Wine and Azureus
<Sp4rKy> anyone know if i could i play to Trackmania with cvscedega
<Sp4rKy> ?
<AtaTurk> Neko_Freak,  if it is azuereus , then you have to extract the files , bz2 is a comperssed format
<J_element> healot , yeah a bit
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, no, its still very scrambled ..
<Healot> do you know how to forward packet from one if to another, J_element, i think you can do something like that to enable share
<cello_rasp> Neko_Freak: why use azureus if you got wine? try mutorrent, it's so much more lightweight
<AtaTurk> Neko_Freak, after extracting the files (much like what you do with zip files in windows) , you will see a jar file , which is a java source code , which can be run using JAVA alone and it needs sun's java
<J_element> yeah that
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, sounds exacly like a bad FM-signal ..
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, hey in ht eoutput lugin also try ALsa
<GnarusLeo> ok
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, and in the input plugins make sure you have MPEG 1/2/3 support also
<cello_rasp> Neko_Freak: sudo apt-get install wine should work fine, from there just find ~/.wine/drive_c   and put the mutorrent exe in there. it is a delicious alternative to all the Azureus Java hell you may encounter
<AtaTurk> cello_rasp, do you use u torrent under wine ? i like azureues excpet for its mem hog
<cello_rasp> actually you can run a ny win exe on wine just by rightclicking it and running the exe
<cello_rasp> AtaTurk: it runs like a dream
<AtaTurk> cello_rasp, thats great .doesnt wine occupy mem just like azuerus ?
<cello_rasp> I would run mutorrent if wine on debian stable wasnt a peice of rubbish
<AtaTurk> i know u torrent is low on mem
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, did, checked everything ... still scrambled
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, did you try any other player ?
<GnarusLeo> dont think I have another player that playes mp3
<GnarusLeo> but let me check
<cello_rasp> wine is just a compatibility layer. mutorrent is awesome, azureus is great b/c it is crossplatform but they both offer the same amount of stuff you will need. Az offers *too many* things TBH
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, why dont try installing amarok ? or perhaps there is ryhtom box by default in gnome
<FoamY_LappY> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Ekumba> lol,now i have restarted ubuntu and the dvd which a have burnen is empty?why?
<AtaTurk> cello_rasp, ever felt that azureus is greedier in the sense it gets good data rate even if the source is scarce ?
<cello_rasp> lpfansether: what the model ID?
<Ekumba> how can i burn a dvd with files,that are able to play and don't give a error message and which are playabe at winxp?
<cello_rasp> AtaTurk: I haven't check that out
<AtaTurk> ok i shall check out u torrent myself
<Neko_Freak> AtaTurk: How do I find the wine install? errr... ~/.wine/drive_c?
<AtaTurk> Neko_Freak, did you install wine ?
<lpfansether> Model ID for what?
<Neko_Freak> yes
<AtaTurk> AtaTurk, in ubuntu , you  can use apt-get to install wine , once everything is done , you will get a folder like ~/.wine/drive_c which is a psedo fs that imitates windows
<Neko_Freak> AtaTurk: yes
<cello_rasp> Neko_Freak, wine is a load of libs installed elsewhere. for compatibility it creates a windows-like file directory, so you can even install programs in your user account under wine.
<AtaTurk> you can just install anything and everything by dfefault goes into that drive_c directory
<cello_rasp> lpfansether: the vaio laptop. there can be compatibility issues, tell me the laptop model number and I can check it out for you
<AtaTurk> so in short when a prog asku for installation path ...it will asy c:\prog files\ etc which means in effect i wine it points to that ./wine/drive_c
<Ekumba> so,the dvd i burned is somehow burned but i can still brun some files,why?
<Ekumba> and why don't i see any of teh files i have burned?
<Neko_Freak> so there is no wine icon?
<Neko_Freak> that is installed?
<cello_rasp> alternatively you can run windows programs from ANY folder :)
<AtaTurk> no wine icon
<Neko_Freak> k
<AtaTurk> you can create a launcher if you wish
<cello_rasp> Neko_Freak: the coll thing is that installation under wine will cause any icon-lanuching shortcuts to your gnome desktop, you can launch them from there if you wish :)
<AtaTurk> cool* :/
<cello_rasp> heh
<Ekumba> please help
<AtaTurk> cello_rasp,   i would like to know if all the icons i the desktop can be resized together we have icon sizes(desktop) in kde
<cyne> how do i create an unrar openwith command in the menus of File Browser to unrar ? i have a command unrar-free installed
<cello_rasp> Ekumba, maybe it is a DVD-rw
<cello_rasp> cyne: archive-manager will handle that?
<lpfansether> cello_rasp: PCG GRS100
<cyne> cello_rasp, apparently not
<yonib> whois yonib
<AtaTurk> afaik some rar will not be handled by arch manager
<AtaTurk> i dont know much about what you asked though
<cello_rasp> cyne: well, then there are g-scripts.sourceforge.net. under archiving. there is a nautilus script for extracting or compressing all kinds of stuff :)
<cyne> thanks! Nautilus is "File Browser" ?
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<AtaTurk> yes like windows explorer and kde's knqueror
<hatake_kakashi> konqueror
<cyne> thanks!
<cello_rasp> although, it is a simple matter to tell nautilus to open certain types with certain programs every time
<cello_rasp> "open with other application"
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, ok, I have installed amarok (looks great btw!), but it says that the engine will not play mp3's ... check you config engine
<Draconicus> Ubuntu doesn't seem to know how to use my ethernet card. I put it in after installing Ubuntu, so it wasn't automatically configured. How do I get it to work?
<cello_rasp> i really need to clean up my file associations in fact, some types have at least 10 instances of the same program in the context menu
<cello_rasp> lpfansether: you will be just fine :)
<ramza3> belkin wireless card, F5D7011 hmm hope that works
<lpfansether> it works ok?
<cello_rasp> ndiswrapper is great with even the cheapest of wireless cards
<Ekumba> no,it isn't.it is a normal dvd
<lpfansether> how do I get ndiswrapper to work?
<lpfansether> is that seperate?
<lpfansether> or is it preinstalled on 5.10
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, i am almost a noob but lets see if I can help :) , go to setting -> configure amarok
<cello_rasp> preinstalled :)
<Ekumba> but,what can i do now?i have bruned the files i think.but i can see oder access any of them.i used gbaker.please help
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, ok :)
<Hobbsee> !tell lpfansether about ndiswrapper
<ramza3> does it matter if it is 802.11b or g
<cello_rasp> ramza3 nope!
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, in that chose "engines" and tell me that you see , did you install gstreamer ?
<ramza3> cello_rasp, I am being silly arent I
<cello_rasp> Ekumba: i am having similar problems with DVDs.. they say they will fix gnomebaker with the next release
<GnarusLeo> yes, but it was gstreamer who wouldnt play mp3 ... its the only engine Ive got
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk
<cello_rasp> ramza3 it's always good to be sure :)
<Healot> ramza3, no...
<ramza3> thank you, my $40 is on the line here
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, yes tel me
<cello_rasp> the chipsets for nearly all current wireless cards are incredibly generic, there are only 2 or 3 types
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, then do this install totem-xine
<ramza3> well it looks like I am going with the Belkin(bestbuy) F5D7010, unless anybody else says otherwise
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, okey?
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, totem-xine is a nice one
<GnarusLeo> ok
<ramza3> cello_rasp, that is probably true
<Ekumba> cello_rasp:but how can i then burn the files?with which program?
<Healot> before purchasing hardware... you should check out distro/kernel specific supported hardware
<ramza3> you would think hardware folks would start supporting linux flat out.  Who heard of engineers programming on win32
<Healot> you should know that not all manufacturers are trying to support GNU/Linux :(
<latis> Its bad that I cant get my Audigy2 PCMCIA to work under ubuntu
<Draconicus> What do I need to do to make my ethernet controller work?!
<ramza3> Healot: I did
<latis> its not even lighted up when I insert into the pcmcia slot :(
<Neko_Freak> AtaTurk: with Wine can I put in the install disks for say, Warcraft 3 and it will run it?
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, then what?
<ramza3> latis: what type of latopt
<cello_rasp> Ekumba: if you rightlick or mount the blank disk, a bunring interface shouild appear.
<latis> ramza3, a clevo
<AtaTurk> AtaTurk, now just quit amarok and restart it
<AtaTurk> AtaTurk, then go back to engines section and see if you  have any other engine , you shud see xine now
<ramza3> latis: what type of pcmcia card
<latis> ramza3, Audigy2 ZS
<ramza3> latis: oh, I thought you said ethernet card, sorry, I am network only, no sound
<AtaTurk> Neko_Freak, unlikely dude ,since it might require direct X and all those things are not installed ...it needs heavy configuration ,i dont much about that though
<cello_rasp> I must say that Belkin aren't my first choice of wireless tech anymore since I couldn't full "g" out of my router
<kofo> /server irc.waixcentral.net
<Ekumba> the other,burned disk isn't usefulm,i need another,right?
<cello_rasp> my sweex wireess card wouldnt get any more than 802.11b, even under windows drivers
<ramza3> cello_rasp, it is the cheapest and bestbuy is 4 miles awayt
<latis> ramza3, ok. but how can I check if the pcmcia slot is detected at all?
<cello_rasp> latis: system>administrator>device manager
<FoamY_LappY> how do i get firefox 1.0.7?
<ramza3> latis: normally the slot will work, I bet it is a driver issue
<Healot> modprobe usbserial
<ubrox> hi, how do i install PHP's PEAR in ubuntu, is there a guide ?
<latis> I think I should go for some other distro... yesterday my ATI card worked.. and after a reboot its back to MESA again..
<ubrox> latis: and you think in other distro it wont happen ?
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, ok totem-xine is installed .. should I try to set amarok to use that one instead?
<latis> I read somewhere that ubuntu sets it back
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, correct
<ramza3> latis: ubuntu is the sh@t
<cello_rasp> latis: why not back up your home directory and reinstall ubuntu? i find that helps whenever my installation gets messed up :)
<ubrox> hi, how do i install PHP's PEAR in ubuntu, is there a guide ?
<latis> ramza3, how come nothing on my laptop works then? Its cutting edge technology
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, and autodect output plugin
<ramza3> latis: talk to  Linus
<latis> ramza3, and why is the newest kernel just 2.6.12 ?
<cello_rasp> latis: i think you answered your own question with that last line
<ramza3> latis: hehe, yep I am on 2.4 for life
<cello_rasp> ramza3 gb2 #debian
<thefish> ubrox: apt-get install php4-pear
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, I can only find gstreamer in the engine option :(
<ramza3> cello_rasp, I was gentoo
<hatake_kakashi> latis: so what if the latest kernel is just 2.6.12? you can always grab the latest vanilla one from kernel.org and make it yourself
<cello_rasp> heh
<cello_rasp> goin shoppin
<latis> hatake_kakashi, "just" make it myself..
<ramza3> cello_rasp, actually, I still think gentoo was good for latest and greatest
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, hmmm...let me search in synaptic
<Healot> you mean the latest official kernel release? or the stable ubuntu's?
<ubrox> i keep having problem with the package xfce4-mixer in the synpatic manager, how do i fix it ?
<ramza3> Healot: just installing the latest and greatest code bases
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, sorru you have to installl am,arok-xine package
<GnarusLeo> ok :)
<ubrox> and why does php4-pear want to install php5-common/cli ?
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, you shud use  synaptic , type amarok and install all that you see out there :)
<GnarusLeo> Il will, thanks again
<lpfansether> thanks for your help guys
<ubrox> thefish, how do i make it not install php5 for php4-pear?
<thefish> ubrox: there is also php-pear, maybe its that
<ubrox> and what do i do regarding xfce4-mixer warning i keep getting
<ubrox> something in the likes i need to manaually installi t ?
<GnarusLeo> What do you people use for burning mp3-->audio cd's ?
<ubrox> k3b supports it, no ?
<AtaTurk> k3b is a good burning program
<ubrox> k3b is good for all :)
<GnarusLeo> thanks again :)
<ubrox> php-pear wants php5 as well
<ubrox> and so does php4-pear...
<ubrox> what can i do ?
<ubrox> blah...
<ubrox> very annoying
<tucoz> Hello, I wonder how to search for a specific program within some package in ubuntu.
<foxpaul> any ideas how i can make directories owned by 'apache' writable to regular users?
<AtaTurk> tucoz, you can type it and search in synaptic , if thats what you mean
<tucoz> AtaTurk, ok. I'll try that.
<ubrox> foxpaul: chmod o+w ?
<thefish> foxpaul: chmod 666 the dir, or make it owned by www-data.users
<foxpaul> ubrox: i'll have a go, ta
<ubrox> no php users here?!?
<sysusr> I am
<ubrox> no php-pear users ? :)
<ubrox> do you use php4-pear?
<sysusr> oh no
<sysusr> sorry
<ubrox> blah..
<ubrox> i'll write my own DB layer at this rate
<tucoz> AtaTurk, what I am looking for is for instance a way to search for the programs within a package. Like now, I need to find pcftobdf but I cannot find that by using synaptic or apt-cache search
<sysusr> have you got any good tutorials for installing php5 on ubuntu
<GnarusLeo> AMAROK was great! Best soundplayer ive seen so far
<AtaTurk> oh , I am not sure but I think using apt you can display that
<GnarusLeo> Love at first sight :)
<AtaTurk> but still not sure
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, lol , is it working ?
<GnarusLeo> yes AtaTurk, it works great!
<GnarusLeo> ty
<sysusr> mysql is all screwed up
<AtaTurk> woah cool :) pleasure ...you are one of the luckiest :/
<Ekumba> cello_rasp:it takes 44 min to brun the dvd??h?why
<AtaTurk> freecycle the DVD and buy new one Ekumba :) ?
<ubrox> sysusr, why?
<foxpaul> is there a way I can see the permissions number from an ls command? i can only see drwrws--x for example
<sysusr> ubrox it doesn't see mysql_connect()
<AtaTurk> GnarusLeo, amarok is cool , but I hate the load time , xmms works in a jiffy
<AtaTurk> but if amarok is loaded then thats not a problem
<GnarusLeo> I usually keep it loaded for all time ..
<sysusr> ubrox, mysql is installed and so is php5 but for some reason php does not recognise the mysql_connect() function
<AtaTurk> is it posible that I make set soem script for zxchat that identifies me once I connect to freenode ?
<GnarusLeo> but yes, allways used xmms ... but programs like amarok are great when you library is getting un-organized and big too fast
<ubrox> sysusr, maybe you need to install some php mysql addition ?
<AtaTurk> true library organisation is impressive in amarok , xmms has lot to impreove on that
<GnarusLeo> agreed
<thefish> sysusr: you need to install php5-mysql
<AtaTurk> hwo do I make myself identified when I  connect to freenoe using IRC ?
<AtaTurk> i';; have to type /msg nickserve asdsd all the time
<Hobbsee> AtaTurk: which client do you use?
<AtaTurk> Xchat
<GnarusLeo> AtaTurk, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc doesnt say?
<sysusr> ubrox, did that
<Hobbsee> AtaTurk: should be something there in the options, maybe about profile?  a password field is the one you want
<AtaTurk> let me read that...
<AtaTurk> hwy Hobbsee what option ? I cant see menu ?
<AtaTurk> whe u right u get a menui
<sysusr> ubrox, please kick me
* Hobbsee doesnt have xchat - but somewhere up the top, 
<sysusr> ubrox, I forgot to restart apache :/
<sysusr> ubrox, I'm a stupid noob
<sysusr> ^^
<AtaTurk> i dont think I can se pasword field
<Fraeon> y helo thar
<sorin> Hello
<Fraeon> I'm having problems with this Places > Computer thing in Gnome again.
<AtaTurk> that faq doesnt say that
<foxpaul> any ideas how i can see the permissions number of a directory, anybody?
<sorin> I have Ubuntu installed, and I also want to install Kubuntu.  I can't figure out how to add the Kubuntu cdrom to the apt database.  It is only looking at /media/cdrom/.  I tried to give it "apt-cdrom add -d '/media/Kubuntu 6.05 i386', but it won't work.
* Thug-N-Me brb merg sa pap    :)
<soundray> foxpaul, chmod 777 directory
<Hobbsee> sorin: you should just be able to type "sudo apt-cdrom add" and then put in the kubuntu cd, then hit enter
<foxpaul> soundray: i dont want to change the permissions, i want to see what they are
<soundray> foxpaul: 'ls -l' then
<ubrox> sysusr, its ok
<sorin> Hobbsee, I get 3 cdroms.
<sorin> It is only looking at /media/cdrom
<sorin> They are virtual cdroms since it is installed in vmware.  My real dvd-rom, kubuntu iso and ubuntu iso.
<foxpaul> soundray: that only shows the code (drwx--wr for example) - i need the actual number (744 for example)
<Hobbsee> hmm
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
* AtaTurk bbl
<Fraeon> I'm still not getting why Gnome refuses to show my drives in Places > Computer
<latis> I cant seem to find my pcmcia port in the device manager :S
<tzfardea> hey, when i'm saying something to the microphone i hear it in my speakers, how can i stop it?
<Fraeon> Since, I have the user flag on each of these drives in /etc/fstab
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know a good substitute app for FlashFXP on windows?
<IceTox> Hey, am I alone about having trouble understanding that partitioning program at ubuntu? Like.. In debian I can choose how to deal with different already existing partitions. Ubuntu just saw one partition at 80gb on my disk instead of one at 40 and two at 20.
<soundray> foxpaul: ls doesn't seem to provide that... What do you need the number for?
<foxpaul> i need to replicate the permissions from one directory onto another - but i can't remember how i set them :)
<latis> how can I locate the pcmcia slot in the devicemanager?
<dankos> hola
<dankos> kuros kuros
<dankos> holaaaa!!
<dankos> :D
<dankos> jaja
<sysusr> hallo
<latis> 0000:06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8031 <-- that must be my Audigy2 ZX PCMCIA card.. just wonder how I can get it recognized
<dankos> hola
<dankos> hola
<Droppy> hola
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Droppy> quien eres?
<dankos> jaaj
<Droppy> jajaqjaja
<dankos> chupa un weo.!
<Droppy> xD
<dankos> jaaj
<soundray> foxpaul: is using the other chmod notation a possibility? Say you have rwxr-x--- and you want rwxrwxr-x, the command would be chmod g+w,o+rx
<IceTox> Anyone familiar with ubuntu's partition program? I'm used to using fdisk, but this partition program of ubuntu seems not to accept earlier partitions containing windows. Any clue how I can keep my old windows partitions when I'm installing ubuntu?
<Droppy> CALLATE
<Fraeon> What was the command to get glxgears show the fps?
<dankos> jaja..
<Fraeon> IceTox, manually edit partitions?
<HymnToLife> soundray> yep that would work
<Nameeater> !glxgears
<Fraeon> Or do you have a problem with that part of it?
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<dankos> q me hablai en ingles!
<HymnToLife> lmao
<foxpaul> soundray: which parts of that permissions string are group and which are other?
<dankos> no no..
<Droppy> si callate gringo culia
<Droppy> o culio
<dankos> jaja!!
<soundray> foxpaul, owner - group - world
<Droppy> aahajaakkakakaka
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<foxpaul> soundray: ok cool - many thanks
<Droppy> estupido teclado
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Droppy!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %dankos!*@*]  by Seveas
<ubrox> when i'm trying to install php4-pear on ubuntu, it wants to install php5-cli/common, how do i go over that?
<Seveas> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> thank you  Seveas
<latis> 0000:06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8031 <-- that must be my Audigy2 ZS PCMCIA card, any1 who knows how to get it recognized?
<soundray> foxpaul: and each group of three corresponds to an octal as a binary, ie. rwx = 7, r-x = 5 etc.
<Seveas> ubrox, first install php4-cli or libapache2-mod-php4
<camila> hola
<Seveas> and then php4-pear
<camila> hola
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubrox> Seveas, but php is working in apache now, so isnt lbiapachce2-mod-php4 installed already?
<ubrox> i'll check
<ubrox> Seveas, as expected, libapache2-mod-php4 is installed
<Seveas> hmm, odd
<Seveas> dapper or breezy?
<ubrox> breezy
<ubrox> pear installation might need php4-cli though, no ?
<Chamila> hai
<Seveas> yeah
<ubrox> if i install php4=cli, then the pear, will it still ask for php5-cli ?
<heyjoe2> how do i install login managers from the gnome website once ive downloaded them?
<ubrox> or it will see php4-cli and live with that?
<Seveas> it will
<ubrox> blah
<ubrox> so why is the package called php4-cli ?
<ubrox> so why is the package called php4-pear ...
<Seveas> php4-pear is a transitional package
<OperaG> Good morning
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@113-76-67.adsl.cust.tie.cl]  by Seveas
<Fraeon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9906 <-- what do I have to put here to have Gnome detect the drives in the Places > Computer...thing?
<ubrox> Seveas, meaning what ?
<ubrox> how do i get it untransitionally installed?
<Seveas> ubrox, meaning that I didn't look good - forget that last line ;)
<Seveas> install php4-cli and it should work
<ubrox> it wont look for php5-cli afterwards?
<OperaG> I would like to try Ubuntu, so I burned the Live CD.  However I am getting a few problems at boot...  anyone can help?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> drad
<Seveas> it will look for php5-common
<soundray> OperaG: describe your problem and there is a chance.
<SiriusA> hi, i installed firefox manually, it works fine, but the icon in the upper left is not ok.... its just a X not the firefox icon, can i fix this?
<heyjoe2> could someone help me with installing login managers from gnome. ive downloaded it and dont know what to do?
<ubrox> Seveas, so what good will that do ?
<ubrox> i dont want to install php5 :( :( :(
<Seveas> nothing - you should file a bug
<ubrox> SiriusA, i think the ubuntu wiki site tells how to fix that
<IdleOne> SiriusA>  you want to change the webbrower icon?
<ubrox> blah
<ubrox> gr8
<ubrox> so i'll go install pear manually
<Seveas> ubrox, btw: php5-common is just docs and examples
<Rawplayer> RE
<Seveas> so it's safe to install and forget
<Seveas> TARD
<ubrox> can i mask it
<OperaG> 1) I own a Logitech Internet keyboard with Canada-French layout - not recognized correctly even if I choose "french canadian"
<ubrox> somehow
<Seveas> Rawplayer, :
<Seveas> ubrox, not really
<ubrox> can i mask the package somehow, like in gentoo ?
<ubrox> blah
<Rawplayer> :p
<OperaG> 2) During the start-up routine, system stalls at "Checking Entreprise File System" (not exact words)
<soundray> heyjoe2: you downloaded sorry what?
<OperaG> 3) It eventually continues, and then stalls again on an orange/brown back-ground, no icon, no panel
<IdleOne> OperaG>  make sure the cd is clean and if that doesnt work burn again at slower speed
<senectus> If Ileave my desktop alone for an hour or so, it resets back to the GDM login screen. If I was looking for logs that might explain this, what log files would I look into?
<SiriusA> ubrox, ok i`ll take a look
<Reg|ster> how can i test if my nvidia drivers are installed ?
<OperaG> Idle: if it's an error on CD then why does it work for all the preliminary steps of configuration?
<IdleOne> OperaG>  thats a good question
<ubrox> SiriusA, tnx
<OperaG> the Entreprise File System step during boot sequence, what does it refer too?  Could it be somehow linked to the fact I am using ReiserFS file system on my hard drives?
<Lorvija> hey.. Can I make applets and windows transparent in those panels? now I can only make panels themselves transparent.
<IdleOne> OperaG>  could be but Im not sure
<soundray> OperaG: what live CD version is this?
<OperaG> I was planning on moving from Linspire to Ubuntu but with these issues I am not sure anymore...
<OperaG> soudray: 5.10 (burned it last night)
<ubrox> is there any wya to expan my ubuntu partition under VMWARE?
<Tomcat_> OperaG: The CDs have a check feature too... not sure if that got mentioned already.
<OperaG> tomcat_ : I am not sure of what you mean by that?
<xstation> hey
<xstation> can I use kmail in a gmone environment
<ablomen> Seveas: i think ompaul wants attention on the other channel ;)
<heyjoe2> where is the 'configuration editor' on ubuntu. anyone know?
<k31th> anyone watch 24 ?
<IdleOne> xstation>  yes
<Tomcat_> OperaG: There might be a boot option, and if you're in the text mode menu, you can choose to check the data of the CD... so you can be sure your CD is okay.
<soundray> OperaG: if your machine is compatible with Linspire, I am sure it is possible to run Ubuntu on it as well.
<Reg|ster> how can i test if my nvidia drivers are installed ?
<ompaul>  ablomen  all done
<Seveas> ablomen, ompaul always wants attention ;)
<ablomen> lol
<SiriusA> ubrox, i dont find anything :(
<heyjoe2> come on, someone must know where the configuration editor is?
<xstation> IdleOne: How just do apt-get install kmail
<ubrox> SiriusA, what did you look for ?
<SiriusA> ubotu, firefox and icon
<ubotu> SiriusA: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<OperaG> soundray : that was my understanding as well, and also that the things that arent working with Linspire may get better support from Ubunto...
<soundray> heyjoe2: what do you want to configure.
<IdleOne> xstation>  yup that should work dont forget sudo
<soundray> ?
<heyjoe2> soundray: splashscreen
<soundray> heyjoe2: which one?
<OperaG> anyway now I got to go to work - I'll post something on the forum for these issues and see what suggestions I can get...
<OperaG> thanks everyone and have a great day
<ubrox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ubrox> look there
<ubrox> f you want to keep the original Ubuntu icon for firefox, enter this command:
<ubrox>  sudo cp /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.xpm /opt/firefox/chrome/icons/default/default.xpm
<ubrox> 
<heyjoe2> soundray: i dunno, i just downloaded a cool splash screen from the gnome-art site
<xstation> IdleOne: Ihave Postfix as my MTA but was after a easy mail client
<heyjoe2> and wanted to set it up
<IdleOne> xstation>  I dont use kmail but if you want to give it a try it will work
<soundray> heyjoe2: I think you will find what you are looking for in System-Administration-Login Manager
<heyjoe2> soundray: thanks
<xstation> IdleOne: there are a few evolution sylpheed pine elm mutt what do you use
<IdleOne> xstation>  evolution here
<gnomefreak> sylpheed here :)
<IdleOne> morning gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> morning IdleOne
<soundray> mutt here
<Fraeon> I'm insulted
<Fraeon> You didn't list Thunderbird.
<xstation> IdleOne: what do you like about evolution
<gnomefreak> Fraeon: he didnt list a bunch of them ;)
<IdleOne> xstation>  Im not very picky about mail clients as long as I can retrieve and read Im good
<xstation> gnomefreek: what do you like about sylpheed
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: sending might help a bit too
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  that isnt necesary I use gmail to send if I have to...but this is offtopic :)
<gnomefreak> xstation: it hasnt let me down yet :)
<soundray> IdleOne: xstation is looking for a mail client recommendation, so you're fully on-topic in my opinion.
<stoneCold> Hey any one knows root password for Ubuntu live cd ?
<IdleOne> soundray>  indeed :)
<soundray> stoneCold: there is none. Use sudo.
<stoneCold> ok fine thanks
<IdleOne> xstation>  give them all a try and see what you prefer
<gnomefreak> xstation: im tempted to agree with IdleOne give them alla shot its the only way you'll get what you like :)
<soundray> xstation: start with 'mail'
<soundray> ;)
<IdleOne> xstation>  I went with evolution becuase it was installed by default..liked it cuase was simple for me atleast to setup my email addys..so I justkept using it
<xstation> thanks guys
<IdleOne> xstation>  no problem
<Reg|ster> how can i test if my nvidia drivers are installed ?
<IdleOne> !tell Reg|ster  aout nvidia
<Reg|ster> ?
<IdleOne> yhmmm that didnt work
<Ophiocus> !tell Reg|ster  about nvidia
<Ophiocus> there :)
<soundray> IdleOne: aout format has long been abandoned ;)
<IdleOne> heh thanks Ophiocus
<Reg|ster> thx :)
<gnomefreak> Reg|ster: glxgears -printfps
<IdleOne> soundray>  they should bring it back I miss it
<odat> anyone able to help me track down a weird startup program
<Rod> hi
<odat> each time i start this machine it opens gedit
<IdleOne> hey Rod
<soundray> IdleOne: really?
<soundray> odat, look in System-Preferences-Sessions
<IdleOne> soundray>  lol I guess I should anser no?
<jojobar> odat you left im open wen you close the machine
<xstation> back again
<IdleOne> xstation>  wb
<soundray> IdleOne: I'm a non-coding user (well almost), so I wouldn't know. But I've never heard a complaint about the ELF switch.
<gnomefreak> wb
<odat> jojobar, i have closed gedit a thousand time before shutting down or restarting and it still opens when i start this machine
<xstation> whats Sylpheed-Claws mean
<gnomefreak> that is sylpheed
<soundray> odat, have you checked System-Preferences-Sessions
<gnomefreak> i would get the gtk version
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  mail client
<odat> soundray, yes there is nothing related to gedit in there
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  nm
<soundray> odat, not even in the Startup tab?
<odat> soundray, nope
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: we told him sylpheed already (i was assuming he knew mail client)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  i read your staement as What is and not That is :/
<gnomefreak> ahhh
<xstation> gnomefreak:did a google for openpgp and mixmasteris what I use and i was refered to sypheed-claws
* gnomefreak doesnt have a clue what those are
<xstation> gnomefreak: sorry another world
<soundray> odat, I would open gconf-editor and search for gedit in key values.
<Rod> hey im looking for that hardware compatability list, where is it?
<gnomefreak> ok how do you people do the mailing lists :( omg 127 messages in less than 12 hours :(
<lasindi[lappy] > Is there a way to fake your MAC address on your ethernet card in Ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> time for a round of name the missing package -->  configure: error: Could not find jpeglib.h
<soundray> !tell Rod about hardware
<Rod> tnx
<soundray> elkbuntu: libjpeg62-dev
<Sanne> elkbuntu, you can find out on packages.ubuntu.com under "Search the contents of packages"
<Sanne> elkbuntu, very handy, that :)
<Error_X> Why can't I play mp3 files? (I'm using amarok)
<soundray> !tell Error_X about restricted
<Rod> Okay. I have this problem. I have a ubuntu (dapper, fl4) live cd. I want to use the internet with it but it a wirelessnetwork with  D-Link
<Rod> 
<Rod> DWL-122
<Rod> 
<Rod> prism2_usb
<Rod> 
<Rod> No
<Rod> 
<Rod> No
<Rod> 
<Rod> No
<Rod> 
<Rod> Needs linux-wlan-ng and manual configuration
<Rod> 
<Rod> 2005-11-14
<Rod> 
<Rod> USB
<Rod> oops sry!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %rod!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> foolish pasters
<soundray> Seveas: I think it was an innocent mistake.
<cjr> Hi all, it looks like my video card is broken, so I'll be needing a new one. I'm not a gamer, and I want something cheap but well-supported bu Ubuntu. What should I buy and how do I configure it? (Will Ubuntu just recognise the new card on boot?)
<Error_X> I convert my mp3 files to .ogg instead....
<Fredde> Is there more than me having problem with flash in ubuntu?
<soundray> Fredde: yes.
<lasindi[lappy] > Is there a way to fake your MAC address on your ethernet card in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> lasindi[lappy] , ifconfig eth0 hwaddr
<Seveas> man ifconfig for the details
<soundray> Fredde: amd64?
<latis> how do I change the port in the bittorrent application shipped with ubuntu?
<Fredde> soundray: intel / x86
<Error_X> What is the latest ubuntu?
<Error_X> breezy?
<latis> 5.10 breezy
<Error_X> As I thought
<latis> any knows how to change port in the default bittorrent application shipped with ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %rod!*@*]  by Seveas
<soundray> Rod, do you see a wlan entry in System-Administration-Networking?
<hjnh> test
<IdleOne> success
<soundray> Fredde: what's the problem?
<Rod> soundray, well i dont see it atm but I know it is there :) Only lo is recognised, not the usb device (networkcarcd) itself
<Rod> soundray, it not that what you mean, is it?
<soundray> Rod, it is. I think you'll have to do a harddisk install before you can use your wlan adapter.
<Rod> aai to bad
<Fredde> soundray: sometimes the script is completly wrong if you compare to flash on windows, and some swf the text isn't shown
<soundray> Rod, but then it'll probably work, unless you have a different chipset under the same model name (D-Link does that famously).
<Rod> hehe well i cant install anything...There is a forumthread on how to get in working on a hd install but i cant do such install here
<soundray> Fredde: are you using the Macromedia Flash plugin, or one of the free ones?
<soundray> Rod, the 5.10 live CD isn't for installing.
<iidnet> hi im totally new here
<soundray> iidnet: welcome.
<Rod> soundray, i have the flight4 dapper live cd... but I mean, i cant install anything on this computer, im not allowed to lol
<iidnet> yeah thanks
<Rod> cuz i look kinda like i dont know what im dooing hehe
<Fredde> soundray: the non free, I think
<soundray> Rod, I see.
<iidnet> i hav a question with u guys
<iidnet> at the terminal command i dont see any root just users
<soundray> Fredde, you could enter "about:plugins" in the firefox address field to see if you have the Macromedia one and/or others.
<soundray> Fredde: if there are others as well, there can be conflicts.
<iidnet> when i su i could not get something...
<IdleOne> iidnet>  use sudo
<gnomefreak> iidnet: use sudo
<IdleOne> !tell iidnet  about sudo
<iidnet> ok i'll try it now
<iidnet> yeah i already heard about sudo
<latis> I dont think my pcmcia port is installed, how can I check?
<soundray> Fredde: if the non-free one is the only one, it's because Macromedia don't support Linux as well as Windows.
<hiquality>  laptop for sale 500$ want it gone today. price includes shipping, case, wireless router. message me if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at mcsltd2@hotmail.com
<webex> how do i se what process are runnin trew the terminal window?
<Fredde> soundrat: I got two
<gnomefreak> webex: ps aux
<soundray> latis, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and plug a card.
<webex> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> webex: yw
<soundray> Fredde: I suggest you remove one of them.
<Fredde> soundray: application/x-shockwave-flash, Shockwave Flash and application/futuresplash, FutureSplash Player
<soundray> Fredde: oh, right, no, that should be fine.
<latis> soundray, Mar  9 13:53:00 localhost kernel: [4295678.722000]  PCMCIA: socket f7f7e42c: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power
<Fredde> wait
<Fredde> I got to labels with shockwave flash
<latis> soundray,  seems to be installed, but how come my Audigy2 ZS PCMCIA card cant get installed?
<Fredde> soundray: I got to labels with shockwave flas
* Thug-N-Me back
<soundray> latis, maybe there aren't any Linux drivers for it, I don't know.
<latis> soundray, Ive done the steps on alsa page, but it just wont work
<Fredde> soundray: Filnamn: libflashplayer.so
<Fredde> , Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25
<Fredde> soundray: and Filnamn: libflashplayer.so
<Fredde> , Shockwave Flash 7.0 r61
<soundray> Fredde: if you have two for  application/x-shockwave-flash, there could be a conflict. Check the firefox plugin directories and move the .so files to a backup location.
<soundray> Fredde: I mean the ones that correspond to plugins that you want to remove.
<Fredde> soundray: is firefox in the home?
<Fredde> soundray: same filename and .*
<soundray> Fredde: there is a location for config files in ~/.firefox/ , yes.
<odat> dapper = Little and active; spruce; trim; smart; neat in dress or
<odat>    appearance; lively.
<Fredde> soundray: isn't there a easyway to deactivate?
<gnomefreak> odat: ok than dapper drake would be a duck that wears a dress ;)
<soundray> Fredde: yes, there is: move the .so file to a backup location. Or delete it (even easier).
<bradley_> hello everyone
<Fredde> soundray: but where can I find the .so? :/
<bradley_> does anyone know where i can get the OSX-like dock for gnome?
<soundray> Fredde, locate libflashplayer.so
<hatake_kakashi> bradley_: probably at gnome-look.org
<lasindi[lappy] > Seveas: so, from reading the man page, why shouldn't it be "ifconfig eth0 hw ether <address>" (to specify the class)?
!lilo:*! Someone just advertised a $500 laptop for sale on several channels.... his aim account is ogd443.... if you want to help us get rid of this person before he spends all day doing this, please use AIM let him know what you think of his advertisements. :)
<Hatfield> ()() please help () what is the shortcut for opening the console, when i am currently viewing a dir, so that the console opens up in the dir i am in??? ()
<bradley_> hatake_kakashi: is it a skin? or is it a new app?  Thanks!
<Seveas> lasindi[lappy] , it should be ;)
<Muad_Dibber> hi guys
<Hatfield> ?
<hatake_kakashi> bradley_: not sure but go check it out, it might help with your query
<bradley_> ok, thank you!
<lasindi[lappy] > Seveas: okay, when I try that, it tells me "Device or resource busy"; what might I have to do to free it up?
<Hatfield> anyone in hear help me?
<Muad_Dibber> is it possible to setup an sshd or ftpd from the livecd? cause i can't seem to find it
<soundray> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Seveas> lasindi[lappy] , ifconfig eth0 down
<Hatfield> cool
<Seveas> Muad_Dibber, apt-get install openssh-server
<hacker>    ?????
<Hatfield> how do i open console when i am in a dir?
<Muad_Dibber> COuldnt' find package openssh server
<Muad_Dibber> Oh wait, it has some errors before
<Muad_Dibber> let me look into that
<Fredde> soundray: now I only got one shockwave, I had three  :p
<soundray> Hatfield: are you in nautilus? Are you sure there is such a shortcut?
<Dr_J> afternoon.. im trying to install webmin. it installed ok but now i cant connect to it.. keep getting access denied.. any ideas?
<soundray> Dr_J: I think it requires a web server.
<_lasindi[lappy] > Seveas: works great! :) Thanks for the help
<Hatfield> i am in ubuntu
<Fredde> soundray: I'm still having problems :/
<soundray> Hatfield: the file browser is called nautilus.
<Hatfield> yes
<webex> gnomefreak, you know how to use ps to list the process in long format? cant find it in the man pages..
<gnomefreak> i have never seen an option to open a terminal to a dir that your in in nautilus
<gnomefreak> webex: ps
<Hatfield> what filemanager should i use?
<webex> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> webex: i think ps will list everything
<soundray> webex, ps auxw
<gnomefreak> no w
<gnomefreak> soundray: he did that one already
<soundray> gnomefreak: why not?
<gnomefreak> never saw the w
<gnomefreak> is that a typo or is that the command?
<webex> dose aux list it in long format? whats the short one then?
<soundray> gnomefreak: I never make typograhpical errors ;)
<gnomefreak> ps aux is long on
<gnomefreak> lol soundray
<webex> gnomefreak, and thats make the sort one? just ps? =S
<gnomefreak> i found ps aux longer than ps auxw
<iidnet> im back...
<gnomefreak> webex: yes ps is short
<soundray> Hatfield: just open a terminal and enter cd /target/directory (replacing the desired target)
<gnomefreak> ps lists what you have open
<iidnet> anybody from the philippines?
<webex> gnomefreak, man thats short =P .. thanks for the help
<iidnet> when i started ubuntu last year i did not explore it well...but for now i really appreciated its developments and features
<jackphil> hi, is there an analog to kudzu in ubuntu?
<soundray> jackphil: is that the hardware recognition thing in Red Hat?
<Hatfield> thank you soundray
<jackphil> soundray, yes.
<JustinLynn> soundray: it's the automatic system configuration change detector and configurer.
<zarephath> What file to edit to make my ip address static?
<soundray> jackphil: Ubuntu pretty much relies on a stable system configuration. There is hotplug and udev for devices that typically change, but, afaik, nothing that identifies, say, a new graphics card.
<Seveas> zarephath, /etc/network/interfaces
<soundray> zarephath: /etc/network/interfaces
<zarephath> Seveas, soundray: Thanks..
<soundray> zarephath: so, who are you going to listen to, now? ;)
<jackphil> soundra, what's hotplug? there is no program called hotplug in my system
<Hatfield> is anyone from TEXAS?
<soundray> jackphil: dapper or breezy?
<jackphil> dapper
<soundray> jackphil: relies on udev alone, I think. Seveas?
<Seveas> soundray, correct
<soundray> jackphil: anyway, is this a general enquiry or is something not working?
<soundray> Seveas: thanks.
<Hoxzer> Hmmm... I can't burn cd/dvd's in ubuntu for some reason
<GnarusLeo> When trying to install VMware I ge this error that says my kernel was compiled with gcc3, and im trying to use gcc4, please recompile your kernel ... wtf? need vmmon modules (Which gcc obviously could compile) ...
<Hoxzer> BUrning process is just damn fast but there is no data on cd after bunr
<Hoxzer> *burn
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Seveas> export CC=gcc-3.4
<Seveas> ./vmware-config.pl
<GnarusLeo> ty!
<jackphil> soundray, the vmware network card can't be found after i cloned machine
<zarephath> Do I need to include the up statement in interfaces? Or does Ubuntu automatically bring up the device on boot with static ip?
<zarephath> I am guessing it will do it at boot..
<soundray> zarephath: it brings up devices for which you have defined a line like 'auto eth0'
<GnarusLeo> "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<GnarusLeo>  kernel?" it asks
<zarephath> soundray: So since it was already set to auto for dhcp no need to mess with it..thanks
<soundray> jackphil: I don't know. Try asking in #ubuntu+1, it's a channel for dapper discussion.
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, it asks for the dir of C header files that match your running kernel ..
<eXistenZ> what is the best burning proggie for ubuntu
<GnarusLeo> p3k
<GnarusLeo> eXistenZ, p3k
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<zarephath> GnarusLeo: Usually /usr/src/linux
<GnarusLeo> THanks both
<jackphil> soundray, thx
<IdleOne> eXistenZ>  gnomebaker k3b serpentine take your pick
<LuisBG> I've got the fglrx driver working good for everything, but 3d where mesa appears and I want to use fglrx for 3d too... how do I do it? read like a dozen ubuntu howtos :(
<zarephath> Is there a way to change a .rpm into a .deb file?
<soundray> zarephath: man alien
<IdleOne> zarephath>  what package do you want cuase there probably is a .deb for it
<zarephath> IdleOne: Nope...I was wanting to see how to do it for vmware
<zarephath> thanks though!
<SiriusA> if i start firefox from the konsole i get this errors:
<SiriusA> (firefox-bin:12892): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversion from character set 'UTF-8' to 'ISO-8859-1' is not supported
<SiriusA> what's this about?
<Fonzie2>                                          Ashly
<Fonzie2> sorry
<zarephath> Are there additional steps in getting 3D acceleration working on a GeForce 6200?
<soundray> SiriusA: Don't know, but I get those all the time. Got used to them...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zarephath about nvidia
<defrysk> SiriusA, you use automatix ?
<zarephath> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw zarephath
<gnomefreak> i cringe at that word :(
<SiriusA> defrysk, no automatikS
<SiriusA> defrysk, but i installed firefox manually
<defrysk> SiriusA, one thing less toblame :)
<soundray> defrysk: would that be a side effect from automatix?
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<defrysk> soundray, possibly
<defrysk> soundray, automatix is some script from some clueless person
<defrysk> SiriusA, then blame the manual install
<SiriusA> defrysk, i need the manual install, cause the 64 bit version dont work very well with flash and java
<anildigit> which is best irc chat soft in ububtu?
<soundray> defrysk: I know what it is. I tried it on a non-essential machine. No bad effects there. I have the same error as SiriusA on another machine where I didn't use automatix (blamed it on being an amd64 install, so far).
<defrysk> soundray, I do not have amd64 so cannot confirm it
<eXistenZ> IdleOne, what email client do you suggest? thunderbird?
<anildigit> idleOne is always here?
<anildigit> who r u?
<anildigit> Making timepass here?
<soundray> SiriusA: you can install the 32-bit Ubuntu firefox package in a 32bit-chroot environment.
<soundray> !chroot
<ubotu> methinks chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<SiriusA> soundray, firefox works fine so far
<SiriusA> just wondering about those errors
<soundray> SiriusA: I'm surprised that with your manual install, you don't have more serious problems than that.
<SiriusA> no, works really fine
<soundray> SiriusA: so you used a 32bit binary?
<SiriusA> yes
<soundray> Interesting.
<weedar_> What is the sound device? I have no /dev/dsp* yet still I have sound
<thegladiator> anildigit, hi
<soundray> weedar_: /dev/dsp and /dev/audio are provided by ALSA's compatibility layer only when needed by programs that rely on the old OSS scheme.
<weedar_> soundray, VMware wants a device to output sound to =)
<weedar_> soundray, what do you suggest I do then?
<Fraeon> !oss
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fraeon
<soundray> weedar_: give it /dev/dsp
<weedar_> soundray, but there exists no /dev/dsp as I said
<soundray> weedar_: it should work anyway.
<SiriusA> hmhm my locales seems to be fucked up
<SiriusA> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/359/
<zarephath> Ahh...nvidia installed...how to double check to make sure all is well?
<SiriusA> why posix?
<weedar_> soundray, well, it doesn't :)
<soundray> weedar_: if not, do a sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<SiriusA> my locales look like this: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/360/
<defrysk> glxinfo | grep rendering
<defrysk> or something
<weedar_> brilliant soundray - thanks! :)
<soundray> weedar_: working?
<zarephath> defrysk: okey thanks..
<weedar_> I got /dev/dsp at least
<defrysk> glxinfo | grep direct
<defrysk> even
<soundray> weedar_: ah, at least.
<GnarusLeo> What??? Isnt VMware free anymore?
<Ng> vmware has never been free
<zarephath> anyone: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<weedar_> GnarusLeo, the player is free, not workstation edition
<Ng> it's commercial software
<GnarusLeo> whats the player all about?
<zarephath> Actually they have a server version that is beta that is free...AFAIK all other products are commercial at this time..there is talk they make ESX server free in the future
<weedar_> It let's you use a virtual machine, so if you made one with bochs you're all set =)
<GnarusLeo> weedar_, whats the player all about?
<Ng> it lets you run a premade virtual machine
<weedar_> I _just_ exaplined that GnarusLeo
<GnarusLeo> oh
<zarephath> But you can't make changes to it and have them save
<GnarusLeo> oh, sorry
<weedar_> *explained
<weedar_> soundray, but will that module get loaded on reboot now or do I have to add it to /etc/modules ?
<webex> anyone knows what the flag for listing the highest amount of cpu use first whith the top command?
<soundray> weedar_: if you add it to /etc/modules, you can be sure that it'll work.
<GnarusLeo> weedar_ and Ng: it was _VERY_ easy to make one without registering :) Just make it with the vmware (Dont turn it on), and use vmplayer to use it :D
<soundray> GnarusLeo, zarephath, there is a difference between Free software and software available at no cost.
<zarephath> Can someone look at the output of glxinfo and tell me what I need to do to fix the problem? I installed per wiki instructions.. and rebooted...http://pastebin.com/592553
<weedar_> Free and stolen is not the same thing :)
<tim_> hi there, i seem to be unable to install the nforce drivers since it tells me that my kernel was compiled with gcc 3.4 and my current gcc is 4.*. What should I do?
<zarephath> soundray: Sure I know that...
<Hoxzer> jesus guys
<Hoxzer> I need to be able to burn when in ubuntu
<weedar_> So get an application to do that then Hoxzer, like K3b for KDE
<ompaul> Hoxzer, less of the language why not use nautilus k3b or gnomebaker
<weedar_> I'm not sure what the best gnome equivalent would be though
<zarephath> Exactly why I suggested the beta Server...all you need to do is register and they will send you a serial for windows and linux versions :-)
<soundray> zarephath: have you got the 'Load "glx"' line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Hoxzer> Weedar_: I have a gnome burner and nero but they both dont work
<zarephath> soundray: Maybe I have a typo...let me review..thanks
<Hoxzer> Burning process is just fast but doesn't write any data to cd
<weedar_> on the other hand you now have lovely coasters
<soundray> zarephath: failing that, check if /var/log/Xorg.0.log is more verbose about your problem.
<zarephath> soundray: Great..will do
<ompaul> Hoxzer, so install k3b or gnomebaker
<Hoxzer> I have it
<Hoxzer> I meant gnomebaker when I said gnome burner
<webex> anyone know the flag for listing the memory use first whit the top command?
<weedar_> have you tried k3b Hoxzer ?
<Hoxzer> I might give a try
<defrysk> serpentine for audio
<weedar_> If you are sure your settings are correct you might want to try starting the program from a console, as some programs output errors to the console that don't get shown in the GUI
<eXistenZ> Can anyone recommend me a good rss reader
<defrysk> atom
<soundray> Hoxzer, simplifying on weedar_'s approach, run 'cdrecord -v speed=32 dev=0,0,0 file.iso -pad' on the console (with a valid file.iso in the directory) and see if that gives you intelligible error msgs.
<Hoxzer> will try
<Hoxzer> I first test gnome baker again with new burner
<weedar_> soundray, that must be _the_ most incorrect usage of the word "simplifying" but still that was a great suggestion :)
<soundray> weedar_: hey, don't call it incorrect, call it creative ;)
<Hoxzer> soundray: there you go http://pastebin.com/592561
<Paedrigh> I've got a problem with my internet/Lan connection. Tried to change IP-Gateway-Subnet in network settings, seemed fine, but when doing ifconfig it didn't match up at all. Anyone up for helping?
<weedar_> hehe
<tim_> my problem with the wrong gcc version when installing the nforce drivers aint very common huh? =/
<danx84> giorno
<Digis> why does ubuntu does not use libfreetype6+BCI? cause fedora uses it, and it fonts looks much better. Is there any posibility enable it in ubuntu manually?
<Digis> As I know, it is because of patent issues
<wewrrss> i have hp nx 6110, tryin to
<soundray> Hoxzer: 1) try with sudo; 2) do what it suggests and run sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<rohan> where can i check the dapper road map ?
<rohan> so i can see when the next flight will be out
<defrysk> !roadmap
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<rohan> defrysk: lol
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<defrysk> rohan, try google, dapper is out april 20
<rohan> defrysk: whoa, long wait :(
<tim_> is there some function to reinstall my audio stuff?
<rohan> > month
<tim_> like scanning for hardware, installing driver?
<bradley_> hello...
<briceg> hello evrybody!
<bradley_> i've hunted around and cant seem to find the osx-like dock... i've seen it in tons of screenshots... anyone know what application is used and where i can get it?
<weedar_> I'm not sure I feel comfortable with ubuntu having a release on 4/20..
<Hoxzer> soundray: tried with sudo and seems like "sudo cdrecord -scanbus" gives same error strange :/
<briceg> Does someone ever installed a server cygwin on a window?
<Toma> bradley_, gdesklets
<bradley_> Toma: i've got that installed... is it a them then?
<bradley_> *theme
<Toma> yep
<soundray> Hoxzer: hmm, maybe your burner isn't recognized as such. Is it a new drive? SATA?
<bradley_> might i ask where that theme is located? or how to install it?  <---total n00b here
<briceg> ok... bye
<Toma> you want StarterBar
<bradley_> starter bar?
<Toma> yep
<bradley_> thank you, let me look that up
<Hoxzer> soundray: IDE and it has worked on ubuntu 5.04
<Toma> !info gdeskets-data
<Toma> !info gdesklets-data
<ubotu> gdesklets-data: (Applets for gdesklets), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.35.2-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3924 kB, Installed size: 13296 kB
<heyjoe2> anyone know any sites that help u with making the fonts on ubuntu look a little nicer, perhaps a little mac os x 'er
<Toma> get that ^
<Toma> brb
<heyjoe2> i think ubuntu is great, but the fonts are a little ugly
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell heyjoe2 about fonts
<Hoxzer> I think the desktop doesn't look good at all
<soundray> Hoxzer: I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<Hoxzer> :D
<Hoxzer> me too :(
<daem0n> is there a way to change the permissions of any file that goes into a folder automatically, e.g. any file that is moved into /home/user/public_html has its permissions changed to give read access to others
<Paedrigh> I've got a problem with my internet/Lan connection. Tried to change IP-Gateway-Subnet in network settings, seemed fine, but when doing ifconfig it didn't match up at all. Anyone up for helping?
<Hoxzer> It's pretty fun that I have to boot windows just for one cd bunr
<Hoxzer> *burn
<batman> does anyone know where i would need to put a font so i could use it in gimp?
<soundray> Paedrigh: try 'ifup eth0' or whatever device you changed, then ifconfig
<rohan> ehm.. flight5 is out ?!
<gnomefreak> rohan: not sure if it hit the servers but i think it has
<Paedrigh> eth0 was the one...ist that a zero in the end?
<soundray> Paedrigh: yes.
<Paedrigh> soundray: I tried that, but nothing really happened
<rohan> gnomefreak: oh, ok..
<webex> anyone knows if there is any good tutorial for setting up a fileserver whit ubuntu somewhere?
<wickedpuppy> webex, file server .... nfs ?
<soundray> Paedrigh: no errors?
<Paedrigh> I can't remember what it said, was probably an error message... I can try it again and write down what it says
<webex> wickedpuppy,  well i got almost 1tb in my windows computer, now i got a good spare computer running ubuntu.. my ide was to raid them whit raid 5 and probably some hardware raid card, and share them whit my windows computer via 1gb lan.. but there is some parts of it im not all clear whit..
<soundray> Paedrigh: hold on...
<soundray> Paedrigh: try 'sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0', then check with ifconfig again.
<Paedrigh> alright, I'll do that, and I'll make a note of what it says...
<webex> anyone here running a raid system?
<Paedrigh> will you be here in 30 minutes, soundray?
<soundray> Paedrigh: no, but other people will be able to help.
<Enthusiast78> webex, Are you into software raid or hardware raid?
<Paedrigh> thanx
<bobble> Hi, anyone know how to stop audio cds autoloading into Konqueror?
<webex> Enthusiast78, thats what i had some questions about.. anyone running a software raid?
<mod^> Whats xlibg?
<Enthusiast78> webex, Look for 'raidtools'.
<lafferpt> how do I send an email using only the command line?
<soundray> bobble: if nobody answers here, you may be more lucky in #kubuntu
<soundray> lafferpt: echo "Mail body" | mail -s Subject someone@somewhere
<soundray> "
<bobble> soundray: Thanks
<funkyHat> It looks like some work needs doing on the Beagle WiKi page
<daem0n> is there a way to change the permissions of any file that goes into a folder automatically, e.g. any file that is moved into /home/user/public_html has its permissions changed to give read access to others
<funkyHat> But I don't really know what the facts are (Or I wouldn't be looking at the page ;))
<soundray> bobble: if you use mutt instead of mail, you can send attachments from the cli as well.
<webex> im interested in the performance of a software vs hardware raid.. i have a amd 64 2800+ 1gb ram.. the computer will only runn the filesystem (fileserver) you thing a software raid will pull that off whit good results?
<vtomek> where can i found the original ubuntu kernel patch list?
<soundray> daem0n: I don't think there is. You could run a process that regularly sets all files as readable: chmod -R a+r /home/user/public_html
<webex> anyone running a raid system under ubuntu?
<Enthusiast78> webex, I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid is what you need.
<lafferpt> soundray, tks.. but if I want to had a paragraph to the email how do I do that?
<mod^> Is there a way to let people see _only_ their processes with 'ps' command?
<Enthusiast78> webex, Believe me, setting up software raid is a no-brainer.
<Toma-> ive got a problem, when i boot, and go straight to x, i get reeeeally weird keyboard input. i hit ctl-alt-f1 then f7 to goto a console and back, then my keyboard works fine.... and ideas?
<webex> Enthusiast78, thanks, what you mean by "no-brainer"?
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<Toma-> !ops
<panzer> flood
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<Enthusiast78> webex, I mean it's pretty easy to set it up.
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<panzer> flood
<Toma-> panzer, wow, ur l33t
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<webex> Enthusiast78, ok =) sounds good
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*124-126-*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124-126-246-201.adsl.terra.cl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*124-126-*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> sigh, lots of chileans are being assholes today
<Seveas> it's the 4th or 5th already
<lafferpt> soundray, tks.. but if I want to had a paragraph to the email how do I do that?
<mod^> err.. but is there a way to let people see only their processes with 'ps' command..? anyone?
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Toma-> haha
<soundray> lafferpt: what do you mean by "had a paragraph"?
<lafferpt> soundray, line feed, (enter)
<defrysk> nalioth, thanks
<Toma-> ok, before that rude flood, incase no-one saw it....   ive got a problem, when i boot, and go straight to x, i get reeeeally weird keyboard input. i hit ctl-alt-f1 then f7 to goto a console and back, then my keyboard works fine.... and ideas?
<Enthusiast78> mod^, add the 'u' parameter and ' | grep user '
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<soundray> lafferpt: echo -e "Mail body \n New line \n\n Empty line" | mail -s Subject someone@somewhere"
<lafferpt> soundray, it's like php, tks
<soundray> lafferpt, see man echo for other escape codes.
<mod^> err.. I mean can I restrict users to see the processes by other users?
<lafferpt> soundray, tks
<ecen> hello, i finally was able to make ubuntu to run with lilo. now, i installed ubuntu in expert mode, and when i click on any administration menu, it asks me for the root password, then i type it and it does as it is loading but then it doesnt load. this happens with every single amdinistration menu, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> ecen: try user password instead of root pw
<Enthusiast78> ecen, It's not asking for the root password, but actually for your password.
<gnomefreak> see if that makes a differnece
<kameron> how can you get any use out of the "flashplayer-nonfree" package?
<lafferpt> soundray, how do I see if the mail was sent?
<ecen> i know it will not make any diference because i assigned the same password to both accounts
<soundray> lafferpt: you get a reply from the addressee ;)
<gnomefreak> ecen: that may be it than its not sure what one your using
<Enthusiast78> ecen, Which using are you running Gnome with?
<lafferpt> soundray, where? :S
<Enthusiast78> ecen, (user) not using
<lafferpt> soundray,  i'm new to this :(
<ecen> the user i created, not root
<soundray> lafferpt: seriously, mail doesn't create a Sent folder. If you use mutt instead of mail, it keeps a record in its default configuration.
<soundray> lafferpt: the From: address depends on your configuration.
<lafferpt> soundray, how do I configure that?
<Enthusiast78> ecen, Then that's the password you need.
<gnomefreak> su over rides sudo so when you type in password its thinking its su not sudo password thats why you are getting same thing happen
<soundray> lafferpt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<gnomefreak> Enthusiast78: he set up same password for both accounts
<ufo> ecen, you need to add the sudoers and something else, it mihgt be easyer to install everything from beginning
<ecen> Enthusiast78: the password im using is correct
<Enthusiast78> gnomefreak, Wrong passwords are responsible for 99% of authentication problems... ;o)
<soundray> lafferpt: you can send a mail to yourself: 'date | mail -s Testing laffer'. It should end up in /var/mail/laffer
<gnomefreak> Enthusiast78: it being same password as su is the problem im almost 100% sure on that
<Enthusiast78> ecen, Did you install in expert mode? gnomefreak, do you believe he could be missing some gnome-sudo-related package?
<gnomefreak> plus having same password would make it useless to have both anyway
<ecen> ok, but it is a pain to a newbie like me to install in expert mode. is it dificult to ude default install and then replace grub with gnome?
<ecen> i meant, with lilo
<soundray> 88.4% of all statistics are made up on the spot.
<Enthusiast78> gnomefreak, Agreed.
<gnomefreak> ecen: replace grub with gnome?
<ecen> lilo
<ecen> i meant, lilo
<Toma-> ecen, no, swapping lilo for grub is relatively painless
<gnomefreak> lol@relatively
<Toma-> soundray, i heard it was only 74.3% ;D
<ecen> is there a way to make a boot with dd with grub as with lilo?
<Enthusiast78> ecen, Do you really need 'lilo' or could you go with 'grub'?
<soundray> Toma-: I don't trust your sources ;)
<Toma-> my sources are rock solid :D
<ufo> ecen, yes you got a lot more problems with sudo that with lilo... you could try man sudoers to see what you should add to /etc/suodoers
<Toma-> /dev/urandom is never wrong with statistics
<lafferpt> soundray, where can I see how to configure postfix? I don't understand the technical terms it refers to
<ecen> Enthusiast78, i dont need lilo, but i need to make boot copy using dd if=...etc to put it in my windows boot menu, is that posible to make boot.lnx with grub?
<soundray> lafferpt: there is a wiki page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Healot> ecen: , you can use "Bootpart" instead...
<Healot> it works within Windows...
<Toma-> how do you set system time from cli?
<Rug> Howdy all
<lafferpt> soundray, tks again
<ufo> Toma-, date -s
<Toma-> ahh thx
<ompaul> Toma-, with sudo
<ecen> um, i dont want lilo or grub to mess with windows boot, i rather putting lilo or grub boot into windows bott menu
<soundray> Toma- 'sudo date -s "Thu Mar  9 14:36:10 GMT 2006"'
<soundray> Toma-: or 'sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start'
<Toma-> ahhhh ntpdate!
<Toma-> forgot about that :D thx
<heyjoe2> how do you force a quit of a buggered app
<Rug> kill programID
<ecen> that is why i made a boot.lnx of lilo using "dd if.. of... bs=512... etc", so is it posible to make the same with grub?
<Healot> ecen: , It doesn't
<soundray> heyjoe2: call xkill in a terminal, then click on its window
<heyjoe2> how do i call xkill
<Enthusiast78> ecen, I believe it doesn't matter which boot manager you use for that.
<heyjoe2> i dont know the command line well sorry
<soundray> heyjoe2: just 'xkill'
<heyjoe2> cool that worked well
<Rug> I understand the reason by not including any services as part of a default install, but can't they make an exception for sshd?
<ecen> well, if i was sure that boot manager will not mess with my windows partitions then i would use grub, but i dont trust grub for now. not while im starting to learn to use linux. i need to work in windows while i use linux and get comfortable
<soundray> heyjoe2: also, check out the Force Quit gnome applet.
<gnomefreak> how do you change the look of the panels?
<Rug> put on pink glasses
<gnomefreak> is there a theme file? or something?
<soundray> Rug: I agree with you.
<Rug> soundray: thanks
<soundray> Rug: not that it helps much.
<Rug> har, well that is my vote
<ecen> also, im unable to compile my network card driver in linux. it always compiles without complaining and then when i do: modprobe sundance, it always throws invalid module format.
<soundray> gnomefreak: Panel Properties - Background?
<Rug> ecen: your nic isn't auto-detected ?
<heyjoe2> how do i remove an application
<heyjoe2> ?
<heyjoe2> i cant do it under add applications
<ecen> Rug: no, it is not detected by almost any linux distro
<soundray> heyjoe2: 'sudo apt-get remove packagename', or try synaptic (System-Administration)
<ubuntu> hola
<Rug> ecen: wow, that does suck...   it must be an odd card.  What is it?
<heyjoe2> thanks
<ubuntu> hola soy mexicano y explorando en sistema ubuntu
<ecen> Rug: in fact, no linux distro that i have try has detected the nic. and the only distro in which i was able to sucessfully compile and start the network was mandrake 10.
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<shukhrat> good day everybody!
<ecen> Rug, it is a new card, but a sh... one
<shukhrat> how to know how many apache servers are installed in my computer?
<shukhrat> i suspect that i have more than one server
<shukhrat> Ng how to know how many apache servers are installed in my computer?
<shukhrat> ng i suspect that i have more than one server
<soundray> shukhrat: it's unlikely. Maybe it is configured to run several instances of itself.
* gnomefreak paid about 10 usd for my nic and it never fails to be recongnized
<shukhrat> recently i had upgraded the apache server
<shukhrat> now i think maybe it didn't upgrade but installed another one
<soundray> shukhrat: I think you can have a parallel install of apache and apache2. Check with dpkg -l apache*
<shukhrat> the major problem is that i couldn't change document root for localhost
<soundray> shukhrat: that is a basic operation. If you couldn't do it, you haven't done it right.
<shukhrat> it says no packages found apache2.conf
<soundray> Hi Paedrigh.
<ecen> so is anyone able to help me see why my nic driver throws "invalid module format"?
<Paedrigh> Cheers soundray :)
<soundray> shukhrat: Try again with dpkg -l apache\*
<shukhrat> soundray, now it yielded a lot of information
<Paedrigh> soundray: I did the changes with the IP and everything, and checked ifconfig. It worked. But after about ten seconds it reverted back again
<Paedrigh> I'm using a live version, can that be the problem?
<soundray> Paedrigh: have you tried configuring via System-Admin-Networking?
<soundray> shukhrat: the lines starting with ii refer to packages that are installed.
<zarephath> I am following some of the stuff on the restricted formats wiki...did something change on installing stuff to be able to play .aac files?
<Paedrigh> Yup, that's what I did. And if I deactivated eth0, and then activated it again, the settings worked for about ten seconds
<shukhrat> soundray: there 4 ii's; two of them related to apache 1 and the remaing for apache2
<Enthusiast78> shukhrat, Try adding ' | grep ^ii ' to see only what's installed.
<soundray> shukhrat: then you have a parallel installation.
<shukhrat> soundray: how to uninstall the apache1?
<ufo> apt-get remove apache
<soundray> shukhrat: listen to ufo ^
<soundray> Paedrigh: that's really strange. Is dhclient running?
<shukhrat> soundray: could not open lock file ufo
<soundray> shukhrat: do the same with sudo
<ufo> yes use the sudo
<gnomefreak> anyone hav ea clue on how to run 3dchess? its installed no menu and 3dchess and chess dont work in term
<soundray> gnomefreak: find out the name of the binary with dpkg -L 3dchess | grep usr/bin
<shukhrat> guys, I feel lucky!!! :)
<Healot> really, how lucky are you, shukhrat ?
<shukhrat> soundray ufo successful
<Rug> what channel can I talk about dapper questions/issues?
<shukhrat> is that you AtaEnglish? Healot?
<soundray> gnomefreak: sorry, wrong info
<soundray> gnomefreak: the binary is in /usr/games/3Dc
<Enthusiast78> Rubin, That's #ubuntu+1
<soundray> Rug, #ubuntu+1
<Rug> thanks
<Paedrigh> soundray: I don't know, I'm such a nwbie
<Healot> I am Healot, the greatest Wizard of all :)
<shukhrat> soundray i did dpkg now i have three apache-common survived!
<gnomefreak> that command doesnt show anything :( i ooked manually and i can find it
<gnomefreak> s/ooked/looked
<shukhrat> guys, how to remove folder or a file from terminal?
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: rm
<shukhrat> gnomefreak could u give me full syntax
<thrice`> or rm -r for folder
<soundray> Paedrigh: what live version do you have?
<thrice`> rm file; rm -rf folder
<gnomefreak> rm /path/to/file   rm -r /path/to/folder
<Paedrigh> soundray: the one from yesterday
<soundray> shukhrat: well, you didn't uninstall apache-common, did you?
<zarephath> I am using zoneedit for my domain name since I have a dynamic ip from my ISP...if I want to setup mail server, etc..then I can just use the name servers for zoneedit and I should still be able to route for internet connectivity?
<soundray> Paedrigh: I reckon you've found a bug, then.
<shukhrat> soundray, do i need apache common for apache2?
<Paedrigh> Wow
<soundray> shukhrat: I don't know. Try 'sudo apt-get -s remove apache-common' (-s for simulate).
<shukhrat> soundray ok
<soundray> zarephath: I don't think you can. Not sure about zoneedit, but dyndns provide a 'mx' option for such cases.
<shukhrat> soundray: i successfully uninstalled
<lafferpt> what is imap?
<heyjoe2> whats the best app for converting audio formats, including wma and mp3?
<soundray> Paedrigh: are you evaluating Ubuntu for possible production use? If you do, I would go for a breezy live CD.
<nalioth> heyjoe2: use audacity
<heyjoe2> cheers
<shukhrat> soundray, sorry but dpkg still showing apache common
<shukhrat> should remove -s
<soundray> lafferpt, a mail retrieval protocol, more complex than pop3.
<zarephath> soundray: Ok thanks...
<shukhrat> *should I remove -s?
<mivecz> DOes  anyone know  i want a  dvd player for  play  movies  how i get it
<mivecz> DOes  anyone know  i want a  dvd player for  play  movies  how i get it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mivecz about dvd
<soundray> shukhrat: if you want to actually do it, then yes.
<zarephath> mivecz: /msg ubotu restricted formats
<shukhrat> soundray, i'm afraid maybe it is required by apache2. what do u think?
<Healot> mivecz, buy a DVD player... kidding, you got choices from "vlc", "xine", "mplayer" or even "ogle"
* gnomefreak is running out of ideas
<gnomefreak> brb maybe smoke will help
<joost> hi, i have a probl with my ubuntu... , im a real newbie... i keep running out of memory (have 256mbram) and apperiantly I dont have any swap... is there a way to create swap memory/partition post install? (without messing up m,y files?)
<soundray> shukhrat: look at the output of the -s version of the remove command. It would tell you "removing apache2" if apache2 depended on apache-common.
<soundray> shukhrat: other useful commands: apt-cache depends apache2 shows its dependencies.
<Paedrigh> soundray: Nah, not really. I'm evaluating to see if it would be possible for me to leave windows behind. The goal is to learn enough about the system so that I eventually can persuade the school where I work to go opensource and leave microsoft behind
<mivecz> to take  libdvdcss2 must put  a reposit  in sources list
<mivecz> ?
<soundray> Paedrigh: wow, there's something at stake here!
<Paedrigh> soundray: it's not a very big school....
<soundray> Paedrigh: for that kind of thorough evaluation, I would recommend a hard disk install, though.
<mivecz> gnomefreak
<Healot> mivecz, you can download libdvdcss2 from VLC's site
<shukhrat> soundray, ok, i decided to remove apache common
<bellis> Paedrigh, if you are interested, I helped convert some school districts in Ohio to running Linux in some of their labs
<at> hey soundray why it it getting higlighted in my screen ?
<Paedrigh> soundray: I suppose you are right.
<Paedrigh> bellis: I am interested
<at> when you said soemthing to Paedrigh it got higlighted i red
<bellis> Paedrigh, I can share my experiences with you, pitfalls etc
<mivecz> HERalot  VLC Site?
<at> oh damn ...my handle is at !!!
<soundray> at: Because there is a 'at' in 'that' ;)
<at> dorry
<Paedrigh> bellis: I am very interested
<at> sorry* :)
<soundray> at, don't be dorry ;)
<AtaTurk> lol
<bellis> Paedrigh, my email address is bellis@saberlogic.com, it will probably be a pretty big discussion and I would not like to spam the channel
<joost> anybody? create swap partition  / file???
<bellis> Paedrigh, if you drop me a line, I will tell you what I ran into
<jordo23> Does KDE have an automatic updater like Gnome does in Ubuntu?
<hackeron> is there a tool on the breezy/univerze/multiverse repositories to do video captures of the screen or part of the screen?
<Paedrigh> bellis: I'll drop you a line in a few moments
<bellis> Paedrigh, sounds good
<soundray> joost: if you want a swap partition, you have to have free space on the HD.
<joost> i got 3gb free soundray
<joost> but i cant seem to cut my main partition in 2
<GutterPunk> Errm, I just added the multiverse sources in sources.list, but I still can't find w32codecs?
<soundray> joost: you can't while it's mounted. Maybe that's the problem.
<mivecz> HEalot  VLC Site?
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: are you sure its mulltiverse and not backports multiverse?
<joost> but, if its not mounted... how can i work on it? ionly have 1 partition
<noaXess> videolan.org
<noaXess> VLC
<joost> i can imagine unmounting would crash my system? (not sure though)
<soundray> joost, boot off a live CD and repartition.
<Healot> can't anybody Google nowadays?
<soundray> joost, or do with a swap file.
<shukhrat> Many Thanks For All
<shukhrat> Bye
<soundray> Healot, oh great wizard, help or shut up ;)
<bellis> I am trying to setup a script to start on a terminal, so I edited inittab and changed "2:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty2" to "2:2345:respawn:/usr/local/sbin/print_display >&/dev/tty2" and it works, but when the system first starts the keyboard is funky and I have to go to that terminal and kill it and allow it to respawn before the keyboard works right again
<joost> i got my cd's in NL, and am in Brazil now ;) so.. i think swap file would be a good idea?
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, I have this line: deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse, but also this one deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> Healot: they can they choose not to but isnt one of the rules to google first
<shukhrat> soundray where are from &
<shukhrat> *?
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: thats the backports thats not multiverse
<bellis> the script has a read line at the end of a while loop, anyone done anything like this?
<Healot> I mean for website, etc... bla bla
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell GutterPunk about multiverse
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, so what am I missing?
<soundray> joost: I'd have to google for it... Check the Ubuntu wiki perhaps. (nod to Healot).
<joost> i search the wiki for swap, no results
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: look at the pm that was sent to you it should have it listed in there
<qwertyu>  hi there!
<qwertyu> i need help!
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, alright thanks
<joost> and, google... some answers on linuxquestions, but dont understand much really
<soundray> shukhrat: /whois soundray
<joost> real n00b
<Healot> then shall thou come to the great wizard :)
<qwertyu> anyone willing to help me? i'm a newie here..
<gnomefreak> it will be normal deb lines with the words universe and multiverse after them
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<qwertyu> ubotu: :-D
<ubotu> qwertyu: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Healot> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse" << here is what I do on repos, one liner
<soundray> joost, hold on, I'll have a quick look
<joost> ok thx soundray
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, it all looks fine
<soundray> joost: now reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq (scroll down to point 6)
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: paste your sources.list file into pastebin please
<AngryElf> which package do I need to isntall mkinitrd??
<chell> Hi. I've just installed multimedia codecs using the automatix script. I then opened Totem in order to play a DVD I've got on my NTFS partition (which I can access perfectly well). I tried to open the bup and ifo filem, no luck. The first VOB worked, it showed the menu but I couldn't use it, it just didn't react. Any idea what might solve this problem?
<soundray> joost: can you follow those instructions?
<gnomefreak> chell: please dont use automatix
<joost> loading the page (intrernet slow here)
<chell> Do you think that's the reason the DVD menu doesn't work?
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/592692
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, what rss reader and email client do you suggest?
<ice-t> hi! can somebody tell me how to make a tomcat on my ubuntu-machine? i have apache2 already installed. are there some tutorials?
<Healot> automatix is so dangerous, or shall I say buggy
<joost> thx, soundray, i will go and give it a try
<WhO_KnOwS> need some quick help with xserver - How do I install the cvs version of it?
<soundray> automatix is great: it highlighted the need for easyubuntu :)
<chell> So that's why DVD menus don't work?
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: you need a # infront of the word deb on the very very first line and take the comments from lines 35 and 36 and add multiverse to those lines
<Paedrigh> bellis: I have sent you an email.
<gnomefreak> chell: that could be
<funkyHat|away> eXistenZ, thunderbird
<chell> dammit. That means I have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: i use sylpheed for my mail needs
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, still no w32codecs...
<Healot> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse" << here is what I do on repos, one liner
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: did you save close run sudo apt-get update?
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, yes
<soundray> ice-t, have you installed the packages? (tomcat5, tomcat5-admin, tomcat5-webapps)
<bellis> Paedrigh, okay, I will try to get a response back to you before the end of the day
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GutterPunk about restricted
<Healot> GutterPunk, "sudo apt-get update" first
<GutterPunk> Healot, I did that
<ice-t> soundray: i did not find any of these packages. mom, i will look again for them
<soundray> ice-t: oops, sorry, those exist for dapper only at the moment.
<nalioth> GutterPunk: simple instructions are on the wiki
<Paedrigh> bellis: great
<ice-t> <-- breezy badger
<GutterPunk> yes I read them
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I think there is something wrong with looking up the dns. It takes a relatively long time saying "looking up www...."
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, Do you know what the problem might be?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: with what?
<chell> Do I have to reinstall if automatix screwed up?
<Davey> dammit, come along April, I want XGL :)
<nalioth> chell: nope, just remove it
<chell> what automatix?
<GutterPunk> looks like the package disappeared. I just did a fresh install, I had w32codecs installed before
<nalioth> chell: make sure you don't have any non official repos in your sources.list
<ice-t> soundray: i do not know which packet i have to download on tomcat.apache.org
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, firefox takes a long time looking up the dns saying, "looking up www..."
<Healot> w32codecs in on the non-free section
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: it didnt disappear
<mahangu> gnomepart screwed up my partition table. if i re-install xp, will it be able to overwrite Ubuntu's boot record?
<chell> What do I have to remove?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: what version of ff?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, 1.5
<gnomefreak> chell: the automatix script
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I think it's an IPv6 related stuff
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: in breezy or dapper?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, breezy
<chell> And then it will remove everything it ever installed?
<GutterPunk> Healot, I have this line too: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free... that doesn't do apparently
<Davey> mahangu: indeed it should
<soundray> ice-t: it would be a lot easier if you could use Ubuntu packages. You don't want to test the prerelease version of Ubuntu, by any chance?
<fade_> can anybody help?
<Healot> i think they removed it, anyway you can dowload it at xinehq.de
<gnomefreak> chell: i dont know but its installable if it helps your system from breaking
<ice-t> soundray: how should i come to deb-packets?
<nalioth> chell: it's not the programs it installs, it's how it changes your system to install them
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Healot> what you need that for? anyways
<eXistenZ> Can anyone forward me to the skype installation guide?
<soundray> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: i think its in seveas repos
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: did you try IPv4?
<chell> So an actual reinstall may be the fastest and best solution here?
<the_mr_bong_show> hello
<the_mr_bong_show> any one here
<fade_> how i can install drivers for nVidia 6600?
<ice-t> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<gnomefreak> chell: dont know never used it (i find it easier to install everything the old fashion way)
<soundray> ice-t, they are in the dapper repositories. I reckon you could download the dapper sources and make your own breezy packages.
<zarephath> fade_: /msg ubotu nvidia and it will help you out
<ice-t> Did you get hit by a windmill? <-- lol
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one help me get in to yahoo chat rooms
<fade_> zarephath thanks
<fade_>  /msg ubotu nvidia
<chell> Or is there any package that needs to be installed in order to get menus of commercial dvds to work in totem?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fade_ about nvidia
<gnomefreak> fade_: its sent to your pm
<zarephath> fade_: np..thank gnomefreak he is the one who taught me about it :-)
<Healot> libdvdcss2 >> chell, get it from VLC site (32bit only)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Skenvoy> hi, my friend is having trouble with his laptop - sound plays with what sounds like noise throughout - intel hda audio
<nalioth> chell: you are fine, you haven't totally botched your system.
<Skenvoy> clicks/pops in any and all audio
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one help me get in to yahoo chat rooms
<chell> I hope so
<gnomefreak> the_mr_bong_show: we are not on yahoo
<Healot> libdvdcss2 works out fine with VLC, totem, xine...
<ice-t> libdvdcss2 is easily found on google
<chell> I tried to install libdvdcss2 via pat
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, what's the line for the seveas repo?
<chell> apt
<the_mr_bong_show> i know but i want to get in to yahoo chat rooms
<ice-t> btw ;)
<gnomefreak> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<GutterPunk> ah look :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<soundray> ice-t: have you seen http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware ?
<cubicool> Is anyone else getting a jacked-up X cursor w/ Dapper?
<joost> soundray thanks, that did the trick!
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: after the word packages put a space than the word all
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one help me get java to work for firefox
<cadfix> hello everybody
<gnomefreak> cubicool: no but you can try 3ubuntu+! for dapper related issues
<nalioth> ubotu: tell the_mr_bong_show about javadebs
<cadfix> i'm new in ubuntu
<heyjoe2> i installed lame from synaptic but audacity isnt recognizing it. anyone give me a clue why?
<ice-t> soundray: i did see this on the german wiki ;)
<chell> I'll try it with VLC first then
<soundray> joost, well done.
<gnomefreak> cadfix: ask you question and we will see if we can help
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, that's it :D great thanks all
<ice-t> soundray: but is this no problem when i install software from dapper in my breezy? i mean because of the dependencies
<Healot> being new or newbie doesn't really matter, just ask a question and someone wILL answer your question :)
<gnomefreak> ice-t: it can cause issues
<cubicool> gnomefreak:  3ubuntu+!   ?
<gnomefreak> can/will
<gnomefreak> cubicool: #ubuntu+1
<Skenvoy> hi, my friend is having trouble with his laptop - sound plays with what sounds like noise throughout - intel hda audio / alsa
<ice-t> (i hope my english is not too bad)
<GutterPunk> Argghhhh, 403 forbidden
<gnomefreak> oh yeah still down huh
<the_mr_bong_show> i know i can enable java for firefox in the package manager
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i
<heyjoe2> i installed lame from synaptic but audacity isnt recognizing it. anyone give me a clue why?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell GutterPunk about seveas
<Ng> the_mr_bong_show: the best solution for java is to follow the sun java install section of the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<nalioth> the_mr_bong_show: read your priv msg from ubotu
<soundray> ice-t, your English is ganz prima. Installing dapper packages in breezy will cause you more problems than installing dapper outright...
<gnomefreak> gutter on that site add the last one its playboy or something like that and put the word all after packages
<brunner-wk> anyone know of a browser (that supports graphics) for windows or linux that will allow one to print from the command line without requiring user-interaction?
<chell> well, I think it's time for a reinstall...
<cadfix> does somebody know which file should I edit in order to set environment variables throught the reboot?
<nalioth> chell: that is entirely up to you. there is no need.
<ice-t> =), well. i think i will download somethin from tomcat.apache.org and then i will see...
<ice-t> ok, thank you soundray :)
<chell> Well, I tried VLC, it's ugly
<heyjoe2> i installed lame from synaptic but audacity isnt recognizing it. anyone give me a clue why?
<chell> and didn't work still no working menu
<ice-t> chell: but it works ;)
<gnomefreak> doesnt vlc have skins?
<chell> On os x vlc looks great
<soundray> ice-t, also check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware -- what's missing in there, though, is apt-get source
<nalioth> chell: dvd menus in what?
<soundray> ice-t, do you know about apt-get source ?
<defrysk> chell, tells you how ugly osx is ;p
<chell> I have a VIDEO_TS folder
<chell> on my hard drive
<chell> I would like to play the DVD
<chell> I tried opening it in totem - no luck.
<chell> VLC - the same
<ice-t> soundray: no i don't. i do not download the source from the repos. and i have commented it out in the sources.list
<Sille|BNC12> Frauen und Mnner ohne Finanziele interessen auf dem server irc.chillirc.de in dem channel chillirc Hafe Fun Join Now wir sind noch klein und Freuen und auf jeden User
<nalioth> chell: have you installed libdvdread and libdvdcss2 /
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<chell> yes I think so
<ice-t> soundray: i am not that good in compiling linux -.-
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.66.99.102]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<eXistenZ> the seavseas repos doesn't work here
<chell> Well, shouldn't automatix have done that for me?
<cadfix> gnomefreak, do you know which file should I edit in order to set environment variables throught the reboot?
<ice-t> chell: xine -dvd:/home/blub/ ore something like this
<heyjoe2> i installed lame from synaptic but audacity isnt recognizing it. anyone give me a clue why?
<nalioth> chell: for all this time you've spend getting automatix to "not" work, you could have enabled these things by reading the wiki
<nalioth> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<pchapman> hello
<soundray> ice-t: if you can live with an unstable & still buggy system, your best bet is to upgrade to dapper. I'll have a quick look at upstream, though. Hold on...
<ice-t> soundray: oh, no i do not have a flatrate. this would explode my data-transfer-limit
<chell> I tell you what... I'll reinstall my ubuntu then I'll try and do everything myself (I don't trust easyUbuntu either - could screw up)
<pchapman> on a new install, apt-get install java-package fakeroot can't find package java-package
<pchapman> I can't even apt-get install emacs
<pchapman> is there something in apt that needs to be enabled?
<gnomefreak> pchapman: what kind of output are you getting?
<nalioth> chell: actually easyubuntu has ubuntu devs involved. automatix is written by one guy
<chell> So I can trust easyubuntu?
<pchapman> gnomefreak, just that it can't find the package
<ice-t> pchapman: you have to activate the repositorys in the sources.list
<nalioth> chell: it is best to do it from the wiki. you learn stuff that way (and it doesnt take that long, either)
<chell> all right
<chell> will do that then
<chell> But first - reinstall. See you guys later then... bye
<gnomefreak> pchapman: you need to go into /etc/apt/sources.list and take the # away from the repos with the word deb starting them and put a # on the very first line that has cdrom in it
<pchapman> gnomefreak, thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw
<bretzel> Hi there :-)
<Davey> OK, my USB HDD just lost power, now I no longer see it mounted now its back
<pchapman> gnomefreak, the dep ones seem to be enabled.
<pchapman> such as deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<pchapman> ^^ that's not commented out
<gnomefreak> pchapman: the very first line does it have the # infront of it?
<pchapman> no
<bretzel> Ubuntu/Dapper/xfce4: They've done great job!!!
<crusso> Greetings
<pchapman> gnomefreak, is there a command I have to run to initialize a cache?
<gnomefreak> pchapman: put one there and take the # away from the rest with the word deb
<tristan_> Ho can I install a package with dpkg in a specific folder?
<crusso> Anyone successful installing Ubuntu on an Apple clamshell iBook?  I'm experiencing the oft-reported "nothing happens, black screen on login" problem... I haven't found any solutions to it.
<gnomefreak> dpkg will install it where it needs it
<tristan_> gnomefreak, but I woild like to specify an installation folder
<nalioth> crusso: have you tried "server install" ?
<soundray> ice-t: my dapper upgrade download was less than 1GB on a fairly complete system...
<gnomefreak> tristan_: man dpkg
<crusso> nalioth: no... I haven't tried it or seen that suggestion.
<crusso> Any idea why that may help?
<hinkebo> HELLO
<bolrod> WORLD
<soundray> ice-t: from looking at the Apache Tomcat pages, it appears to be a fairly complex project to install.
<soundray> Sorry ice-t, have to go...
<hinkebo> I have some mounring problems in Ubuntu. Can anyone in here help me? Any Swedish-talking person...?
<nalioth> crusso: the clamshell is kinda old, i recommend either gaining a terminal in your current setup and installing xubuntu-desktop, or reinstalling the server-install and then installing xubuntu-desktop
<ice-t> hmm
<Healot> !svensk
<ubotu> Healot: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> !svenska
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<hinkebo> Svensk?
<kigh_> de
<hinkebo> neee
<crusso> nalioth: when you say "gaining a terminal", do you mean just using the clamshell as a terminal?
<tituxx> hallo
<pchapman> gnomefreak, http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/315
<nalioth> crusso: is your clamshell running now? at the 'black screen' ?
<tituxx> Hi I am a NOOB in LINUX
<tituxx> I have started right now
<Mika_i> hinkebo: i understand swedish but i dont want anymore speak it because sweden won olympic icehockey final ;)
<Healot> tituxx, we don't really care. just ask the question
<GnarusLeo> Hi! Can I install my ATI drivers on the winxp VMware? Cause now the mouse doesnt work like it should, and everythings kinda ... bad ...
<crusso> nalioth: put it in the closet.  getting it now
<tituxx> men d kan vi snacka swe
<hinkebo> vi.. va?
<gnomefreak> pchapman: you still havent put the # in line one or taken the rest away
<tituxx> kan ngon hjlpa mig?
<hinkebo> Kanske
<nalioth> tituxx: join #ubuntu-se please
<pchapman> gnomefreak, ok
<hinkebo> Kan nn hjlpa mig kanske..
<gnomefreak> pchapman: ok here in line 1 put a # at the very begging of it
<siso> ciao
<tituxx> Jag r Noob p Linux och anvnder den fr frsta gngen
<gnomefreak> opcon lines 20 29 30 35 36 take the # away from them
<mivecz> gnomefreak No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:/)
<nalioth> tituxx: english here, swedish in #ubuntu-se, please
<tituxx> du har vll Linux?
<hinkebo> tituxx: ok, vad var ditt problem? kanske kan hjlpa dig.
<hinkebo> jag har linux :)
<tituxx> bra
<thrice`> hinkebo, stop with the swedish, please
<defrysk> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<Healot> mivecz, need "gstreamer-mpeg2dec"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> pchapman: also on lines 35 and 36 add the word multiverse at the end
<defrysk> !norge
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<Healot> and some other plugins
<tituxx> kan man prata med 1 pers t gngen?
<hinkebo> ja
<gnomefreak> mivecz: i dont have the first clue what you are talking about please explain more
<Healot> yes
<nalioth> hinkebo: english here please, swedish in #ubuntu-se
<mivecz> i try  to  see a dvd:P
<thrice`> !tell mivecz about dvd
<pchapman> gnomefreak, and uncomment 35 and 36?
<gnomefreak> pchapman: yes and add multiverse to the end
<gnomefreak> mivecz: please read the wiki ubotu sent you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Paedrigh> swedish in #ubuntu.se
<Healot> "gstreamer0.8-a52dec", "gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec" >> install these first... or all the gstreamer plugins, mivecz
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<gypsymauro> hello
<gypsymauro> someone is able to use gmailfs on dapper?
<linuxboyfriend> is it necessary to have a 3D card for xgl
<gnomefreak> Healot: i think gstreamer-mad is needed also
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know how I can fix the mouse and screen res and so on in VMware (winxp)? It cant find my ATI card, so I cant install those video drivers
<gypsymauro> I tried to download the newest version but I can't login
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: yes
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> gypsymauro:  try #ubuntu+1
<Healot> yes... or ALL the other gstreamer plugins would help... totem+gstreamer suck
<tituxx> hr igen
<tituxx> s
<hinkebo> wuut it doesen't work and i caaaaaa(oops)n't speak english because i'm dumb like a dummy.
<tituxx> swe?
<thewayofzen> Is anyone running XFCE from the repos in dapper
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: hi and glx questions should be in #ubuntu-glx
<tituxx> Help
<thrice`> titanium, you are in the wrong channel; join #ubuntu-se
<nalioth> tituxx: #ubuntu-se
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<thrice`> tituxx, *
<gnomefreak> yw
<tituxx> how to join?
<Paedrigh> tituxx: swedish in #ubuntu.se
<hinkebo> unubtu-se don't working!
<tituxx> I am a NOOB
<Mirv> have there been any recent breezy -> dapper upgraders whose sound is totally broken?
<hinkebo> i have tried
<AtaTurk> flu to #ubuntu-se please .... /join #channelname
<nalioth> tituxx: type /j #ubuntu-se
<gnomefreak> tituxx: type /j #ubuntu-se
<Paedrigh> tituxx: klicka p den bl frgen #ubuntu.se
<ccc_> it's #ubuntu.se, not #ubuntu-se ;)
<heyjoe2> i installed lame from synaptic but audacity isnt recognizing it. anyone give me a clue why?
<Mirv> [4294682.258000]  snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
<Mirv> [4294682.258000]  snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister
<Mirv> [4294682.272000]  snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register
<Mirv> [4294682.272000]  snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new
<GnarusLeo> omg ..
<hinkebo> ok i try again
<Mirv> stuff like that all over
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Healot> I think most Scandinavians can speak English well?
<tituxx> var?
<mivecz> HEalot gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec
<Paedrigh> nalioth: its not ubuntu-se it is ubuntu.se
<thrice`> titanium, #ubuntu.se
<mivecz> HEalot gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec not found
<nalioth> Paedrigh: wonder when they changed it. . . .
<gnomefreak> Mirv: dapper related questions join #ubuntu+1 and please dont paste in there either
<Paedrigh> dunno
<heyjoe2> i installed lame from synaptic but audacity isnt recognizing it. anyone give me a clue why?
<Healot> !tell mivecz about repos
<ccc_> !se
<ubotu> se is, like, totally, Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<Mirv> gnomefreak: yeah, I thought 4 lines is not too much, but I'll use pastebin
<hinkebo> tituxx: Skriv in /join #ubuntu.se i den frsta rutan lr vad den kallas. ok
<gnomefreak> mivecz: no pasting at all please read /topic
<tituxx> www.ubuntu.se????
<nalioth> tituxx: type /j #ubuntu.se
<gnomefreak> tituxx: type /j #ubuntu-se
<aroticoz> can anyone help me install maya7.0 on ubuntu 5.10
<hinkebo> tituxx: nej i den frsta rutan exactly as above :)
<defrysk> !se
<ubotu> rumour has it, se is Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<GnarusLeo> tituxx just played dumb from the moment he joined channel ..
<GnarusLeo> ignored
<Healot> damn, I know you Swedish can speak English better than me...
<Healot> you just playing aren't you?
<Paedrigh> one wonders
<defrysk> Healot, one wonders indeed
<gnomefreak> its  a.
<aroticoz> can anyone help me install maya7.0 on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<djk_> is there a simple way i can download certain packages with all their dependencies, without installing them, then burn them and install them on a pc with a fresh kubuntu installation. the pc which would be used to download the packages runs kubuntu, but not a fresh installation
<Healot> who wonders...
<GnarusLeo> djk_, just get the .deb packages of the packages you want
<Healot> aroticoz, what's the exact problem, no debian package? need compiling?
<nalioth> djk_: if you type "apt-get --help" or "man apt-get" there is a switch to download only
<aroticoz> I installed it, but when I run it it tells me that it can't find maya's resource file
<djk_> GnarusLeo: that wouldn't take care of the dependencies
<GnarusLeo> no, it wouldnt .. sorry, tired :)
<Healot> aroticoz, okay, i think it is rather the installer's fault... not really ubuntu-specific...
<aroticoz> hmmm
<aroticoz> so you suggest I try agian?
<Healot> did you read the FAQ/wiki/doc about installing maya on most GNU/Linux?
<djk_> nalioth: but that will not take care of all the dependencies either or will it?
<GnarusLeo> djk_, apt-get -d install (package) will get you to download only
<GnarusLeo> DJ_t, or without the install
<Healot> one more question, is the installer a debian package or simply a tarball?
<pr3vi0uz> question
<aroticoz> it's rpm
<crusso> nalioth: Okay, booted up the clamshell and tried to log in... I heard the login tune, but now the screen is black.
<pr3vi0uz>   whats the command again for mounting  a hard drive
<Healot> aroticoz, did you "alien" it?
<aroticoz> yeah
<nalioth> djk_: there is an apt program that does what you want, i just can't remember the name of it
<aroticoz> I installed it
<GnarusLeo> pr3vi0uz, mount?
<djk_> GnarusLeo: yea i know that option.. but afaik, that way i'll only get the dependencies needed to install them on this pc, the one with the not-so-fresh kubuntu.
<aroticoz> but it gives me this error when I start it
<Healot> oh...
<OConnor> I'm shoot the sheriff...
<marlun> Which packages do I need to be able to use a remote svn serveR? (checkout/checkin etc)
<Healot> I think you missed some extra files/packages... aroticoz
<nalioth> crusso: type ctrl-alt-f2 and see if you can get a terminal
<heyjoe2> i installed lame from synaptic but audacity isnt recognizing it. anyone give me a clue why?
<GnarusLeo> djk_, well, which dependencies you want depends on which packages are installed on your current distro. Thats the way it is
<heyjoe2> please can someone help me
<tituxx> HELLO WORLD
<aroticoz> thanks Healot, I'll try another installation
<Healot> which i don't know what... you really need to get back to the dl site...
<pr3vi0uz> im trying too detect my windows drive ?
<crusso> got it
<tituxx> any from sweden???
<djk_> GnarusLeo: of course.. that's why i asked if there is a way to do what i want
<OConnor> smoke mari-juana
<GnarusLeo> djk_, then of course theres not
<djk_> nalioth: does this program exist in the repos?
<nalioth> crusso: from the terminal, type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" if you are running (or tried to install) breezy
<Paedrigh> tituxx: Yes, but go to #ubuntu.se
<tituxx> HALLO
<OConnor> what do you thinks?
<tituxx> I've forgotten hov
<Paedrigh> tituxx: Yes, but go to #ubuntu.se
<Paedrigh> tituxx: Yes, but go to #ubuntu.se
<Paedrigh> tituxx: Yes, but go to #ubuntu.se
<nalioth> tituxx: in #ubuntu.se are swedish people. type /j #ubuntu.se
<mivecz> Healot is the same  provlem
<tituxx> how?
<OConnor> hin?
<GnarusLeo> PLEASE ignore tituxx ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tituxx> how?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@88.121.74.221]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c83-250-229-208.bredband.comhem.se]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Paedrigh> type /j #ubuntu.se
<Paedrigh> and press 'enter'
<Healot> mivecz, i suggest you get "vlc" or "xine"... much less work to do, but bigger file size :)
<mivecz> i donwload  now xinew
<mivecz> gxine
<Healot> yeah, gxine...
<Healot> much better choice...
<Trinitrogen> I have to reinstall XP on another partition, and I know its going to clobber grub. Whats the easiest way to resinstall it into my MBR?
<crusso> nalioth: says it can't find a "xubuntu-desktop"... however "ubuntu-desktop" it knows about and says I already have the latest version.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Trinitrogen about recover
<Healot> grub can be install by running the install CD... Trinitrogen
<nalioth> crusso: type 'cat /etc/issue' and let me know if it says anything
* gnomefreak wonders if we went to that channel could we invite him it seems easier
<GnarusLeo> Trinitrogen, the best way is to first install XP, then grub will find XP and put it in MBR choise
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you'd need ops in that channel to invite
<gnomefreak> oh darn
<cvtboudreaux> I dont like grub screwing with the MBR
<Paedrigh> word
<GnarusLeo> what happened to lilo? :) I used that before
<crusso> nalioth: "Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<gnomefreak> cvtboudreaux: what would you rather have screw with the mbr?
<Healot> i mean you can re-install/reconfigure grub with the install CD...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crusso about sources
<Trinitrogen> !recover
<ubotu> somebody said recover was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Paedrigh> can one avoid installing Grub?
<nalioth> crusso: use nano from your terminal to enable universe and multiverse on your clamshell (see the PM ubotu just sent)
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: lilo is installable in ubuntu but not default
<cvtboudreaux> I have Breezy on another harddrive and have it loaded with boot.ini
<nalioth> crusso: is your clamshell connected to the net right now?
<crusso> nalioth: Okay.  Thanks for the help.
<Neon_Tiger> You can boot Ubuntu with NTLDR
<gnomefreak> Neon_Tiger: there are alot of boot apps you can choose from
<mivecz> Healot  gxine  plugin missing
<crusso> nalioth: yes, it is
<Trinitrogen> With recover, its not going to mess with my Current Ubuntu install is it?
<gnomefreak> bootloaders
<Neon_Tiger> NTLDR is the Windows XP one
<cvtboudreaux> does anyone know if dapper drake will support usb wireless more? Like a rt2500 chipset
<nalioth> crusso: once you enable universe and multiverse, run "sudo apt-get update"
<GnarusLeo> Trinitrogen, no, you can set up just grub
<crusso> Okay, will do.
<nalioth> cvtboudreaux: the rt2500 is supported now
<cadfix> tanks
<gnomefreak> Neon_Tiger: yes i know and if done right yes you can
<mivecz> wait i  find smt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@88.121.74.221]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Neon_Tiger> gnomefreak: I still prefer Grub tho :)
<gnomefreak> grub rules ;)
<Trinitrogen> Just to make sure, whats the way to find out whats the partition my installs on? I think its hda6 but Im not sure...
<Healot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ --- mivecz, take a look at dependecies of any standard ubuntu package here...
<cvtboudreaux> with breezy i could never get my usb wireless to work. Im a newbie of course
<nalioth> Trinitrogen: in a terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<Healot> USB wireless are the worse kind of hardware you couldever use for GNU/Linux
<Neon_Tiger> Trinitrogen: or just type df -h
<mivecz> i  install gxine  plugin
<mivecz> same error
<mahangu__> if i install xp now, will it be able to write to the MBR? or has ubuntu overwritten that?
<cvtboudreaux> well i know that now, just really started getting into linux and never had probs with it before
<nalioth> mahangu__: XP will overwrite your mbr
<gnomefreak> mahangu__: xp will write over the mbr
<GnarusLeo> mahangu__, xp overwrites MBR auto ..
<Neon_Tiger> heh
<mahangu__> lol
<Healot> noobs should really take a good note of this site http://packages.ubuntu.com/ - it may solve all your dependency problems
<GnarusLeo> mahangu__, but you can use your ubuntu boot cd to rewrite MBR
<defrysk>  xp overwrites mbr without asking
<fade_> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<gnomefreak> mahangu__: alot of work to get grub back :(
<highvoltage> Healot: noobs should really just stick to synaptic ;)
<fade_> !helpme change screen resolution
<ubotu> fade_: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mahangu__> nalioth, i played with gnome partition manager, and now i want to take one of my ext3s back to fat32, and Partition Magic wont allow it
<Healot> no they CAN
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fade_ about fixres
<pr3vi0uz> hello im trying too mount/dev/hda how would i go by doing this
<GnarusLeo> pr3vi0uz, man mount
<Healot> CAN'T stick to synaptic... if they can actually use it :)
<nalioth> mahangu: back up your data, format and replace the data
<gnomefreak> fade_: ubotu is a bot please dont play with him ask in channel and we can help you
<highvoltage> Healot: good point
<GnarusLeo> pr3vi0uz, it depends wheter its a NTFS, FAT, EXT3 ++
<sistema> hola a todos hablan espa?ol
<gnomefreak> !es
<mahangu> nalioth, yeah im gonna do that. i take it there is no easier way though?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<defrysk> !es
<nalioth> not really, mahangu
<Healot> GUI tool or not... you must actually know how to use first, bleh :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fade_ about fixres
<crusso> nalioth: Unfortunately, those guides all use GUI... which I don't have at the moment.  I'm googling for how to do the same thing without the GUI.  (looks like you're busy. :)
<mahangu> nalioth, because i, like an idiot, gave linux a HUGE logical partition, when in fact, it needs less than windows
<nalioth> crusso: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<GnarusLeo> can one install VMware-tools on the VMware-player?
<pr3vi0uz>  ITS ntfs
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: there is no one at ubuntu-xgl
<nalioth> mahangu: resize it with parted or a gui frontend of it
<mahangu> nalioth, it wont let me
<mahangu> parted at least
<nalioth> mahangu: use a livecd
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: try #glx-ubuntu
<gnomefreak> there were 2 of them but i guess they combined
<mivecz> i cant   run  dvd
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: ok
<Healot> no one runs DVD :)
<Healot> they play it
<pr3vi0uz> can't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cvtboudreaux> ill be back
<mahangu> nalioth, think that'll stop PM from complaining? or will i have to reinstall windows again anyway?
<nalioth> mahangu: resizing your linux partition (shrink) and enlarging your windows partition should work fine
<mivecz> domn
<mivecz> done
<mivecz> :P
<mahangu> ok cool
<mahangu> because PM on a live cd (boot cd) complains about the disk. will i damage my disk? will installing XP again be a better idea?
<pr3vi0uz> when i do this command mount /dev/hda i get this error   can't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<eXistenZ> Can anyone recommend me a good lm-sensors interface
<GnarusLeo> Where can I download vmware Tools???
<nalioth> mahangu: the easiest way i know is to use an ubuntu liveCD to shrink your linux and enlarge your ntfs partition
<Healot> /dev/hda - This is the disk it self, not the partition, pr3vi0uz
<mahangu> ok cool
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eXistenZ about sensors
<nalioth> eXistenZ: gkrellm, conky, and some *desklets
<Healot> partitions are mark with device name plus some number "/dev/hda12" for example...
<Healot> you can't mount the disk it self... pr3vi0uz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c83-250-229-208.bredband.comhem.se]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<brandon> hi
<Healot> hong kong is China :)
<shreevatsa> when will shipit start offerring Dapper cds?
<nalioth> shreevatsa: probably around april 20
<shreevatsa> nalioth, oh, thanks
<LKRaider> What will be the name of the release after Dappe Drake?
<rookiehwm> me gets his magic 8 ball out
<rookiehwm> erm
<rookiehwm> wow
<rookiehwm> it's just not as fun to make a smart remark if you mess it up.
<defrysk>  LKRaider thats a surprise
<defrysk> LKRaider, for now its dapper+1
<sorin> Hi
<LKRaider> defrysk : heh, okay :P
<sorin> Sorry, I forgot the link to the mp3 codec installation information
<LKRaider> defrysk : who chooses the names anyways?
<defrysk> LKRaider, GOD
<marlun> Which packages do I need to be able to use a remote svn serveR? (checkout/checkin etc) (sorry for the repost)
<LKRaider> defrysk : I'll pray then :P
<marlun> svn = subversion
<shreevatsa> Musical mosquito
<defrysk> !god
<ubotu> defrysk: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nalioth> marlun: install subversion
<defrysk> hmz :s
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sorin about mp3
<bigfnpump> Hi can someone help me
<Ethan> bigfnpump maybe, ask first
<defrysk> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
* Thug-N-Me merg sa fac balti balti ...:) brb
<bigfnpump> well it is a question about filezilla
<Ethan> :(
<LKRaider> !how to play mp3 in totem?
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LKRaider
<bigfnpump> I cant seem to get it to connect
<LKRaider> ubotu is not much help :P
<ubotu> LKRaider: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ethan> I hava another question : have can I burn a *.sfv with ubuntu? :p
<Ethan> and is *.svf only for Cd, can it be for DVD too?
<ccc_> ubotu: tell LKRaider about mp3
<LKRaider> ccc_ : interesting, but why it didn't respond at first?
<bigfnpump> guess no one can help
<ratita> #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> Ethan: sfv is for checking file integrity
<ccc_> LKRaider: syntax error :)
<LKRaider> ccc_ : good point :P
<Ethan> that is right
<Ethan> hum
<sistema> hola alguien habla espa?ol
<Ethan> in fact I have a *.rar but in many files
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ethan> and a svf but I don't know how to get the "full rar"
<nalioth> Ethan: download "cksfv" and run it against your sfv file
<nalioth> Ethan: er, use synaptic or apt to install chsfv
<nalioth> blah, it's cksfv
<Ethan> done anyway
<Jarigo> hey im on dapper and i just attempted to resize my NTFS drive and umm It failed:| any ideas how to recover?
<yggdrasil> can somone help me out with using bittornado from a console.. i just cant figure out wtf ... ?
<nalioth> Jarigo: waht failed?
<nalioth> yggdrasil: btdownloadcurses.py file.torrent
<Jarigo> Resizing and recreating a new partition nalioth
<nalioth> Jarigo: what part failed?
<yggdrasil> naioth thanks
<Jarigo> Resizing and recreating a new partition nalioth
<nalioth> Jarigo: does your windows still boot?
<Jarigo> havent tried
<defrysk> yggdrasil, btdownloadgui.bittornado if you have bittornado installed
<Jarigo> shall i try?
<Bergcube> I fell a little bummed out...  I have read about bum ( http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html ) and as it looks like a relatively good idea I'd like to try it out. I find it in Synaptic, but there it says it conflicts with and replaces "ubm". Well, I've searched in Synaptic and cannot find ubm... So I guess I can ignore that, and tell Synaptic to go ahead and install bum. -Or am i wrong?...
<Bergcube> ...Follow-up, is there any good reasons not to install bum?
<Ethan> how do I use cksfv? :p
<Ethan> I wrote cksfv *.sfv
<Jarigo> nalioth, brb trying it.
<Ethan> but it's weird lol
<nalioth> Ethan: it should check all the files in the sfv for integrity
<LKRaider> Bergcube : bum is pretty simple to use. Try it :)
<Coli1> hi all
<Ethan> oh there is a -h option :p
<Coli1> how can I remove stuff from session options? I only have add, edit/delete are greyed out
<Bergcube> LKRaider~ Thanks, I want to, so I think I will.  Just wnting to make sure it's not like jumping into shark-infested waters...   :-)
<LKRaider> Colil : you have to first select an item
<Coli1> I have
<defrysk> Coli1, is it hightlighted ?
<defrysk> -t
<Coli1> yes
<Coli1> but only add is available
<defrysk> add to a highlighted object ?
<Ethan> I have *.r** and I want to have my full *.rar, but I don't know how.... :(
<defrysk> thats not possible
<Coli1> that's what I thought
<Coli1> but that's how it is
* defrysk is clueless
<Jarigo> nalioth, no its undetected filesystem now...
<defrysk> Coli1, screenshot to pastebin
<Coli1> are sessions stored in a text file some place? so I can edit them wit hgedit or something?
<nalioth> Jarigo: i suggest you try your process again from a liveCD
<Jarigo> i do not have a live CD
<heyjoe2> i have a problem with usb setup? could someone help me please?
<hunger> Is there a mailclient that integrates well into gnome and does work well with maildirs?
<Coli1> defrysk: pastebin?
<defrysk> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Coli1> kk
<heyjoe2> i have a problem with usb setup? could someone help me please?
<Jarigo> nalioth, i got it back to ntfs
<heyjoe2> what has happened is that suddenly ubuntu isnt recognizing my mp3 player drive
<Jarigo> nalioth, its formatted my stuff...
<heyjoe2> and im worried about losing data by constantly plugging/unplugging it
<ubuntu> fuckers
<nalioth> Jarigo: one should always back up before attempting partition changes
<Jarigo> lolz heyjoe2 your worred about loosing your stuff? i just lost over 40 gb of data...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@eu85-86-12-171.clientes.euskaltel.es]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Jarigo> I Cant exactly put 40gb on a disk...
<ubuntu28> why not?
<heyjoe2> jarigo: tough break
<ubuntu28> zip it
<Jarigo> lmao
<Jarigo> okay
<Coli1> defrysk: posted, I think
<Jarigo> 4gb DVD Disk
<defrysk> Coli1, link ?
<Jarigo> 40gb to fit on that?
<Healot> x10
<heyjoe2> anyone wanna help me avoid jarigos problem
<ubuntu28> zip it
<Jarigo> lmfao
<Jarigo> :|
<Jarigo> u cant
<ubuntu28> crazy man
<Jarigo> how u meant to zip 40gb in to 4gb?
<ubuntu28> sure ya can
<Coli1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9920
<Jarigo> tis a lil hard mate.
<ubuntu28> cloop
<ubuntu28> try it
<Jarigo> :|  I have no data left:|
<ubuntu28> or well wait what are you burning?
<Jarigo> nothing.
<LKRaider> Jarigo : bring another HD, install as slave and backup there
<s|k> is there a way I can create a shortcut to a directory?
<s|k> for the desktop
<heyjoe2> what has happened is that suddenly ubuntu isnt recognizing my mp3 player drive
<Jarigo> i dont have any spare thats higher then 10gb...
<XiCillin> is there a page that lists the changes to ubuntu in 6.10?
<XiCillin> 6.04*
<heyjoe2> can somone hlp me
<ubuntu28> or spread over more then one dvd?
<Tomcat_> XiCillin: Once it's out there will be
<LKRaider> Jarigo : then you better not play with fire :P
<defrysk> Coli1, that IS strange
<ubuntu28> hmmmmm
<Jarigo> 10 dvds...
<ubuntu28> wait until u can get a 100 gb hard disk drive
<Jarigo> well sevas said it was safe:S
<ubuntu28> or get a lite iso as i assume thats what your doing
<tristan_> I have installed a debian package but I don't know where it was installed. How can I know that?
<XiCillin> Tomcat_: ok, i remember before they released 5.10 they had a page that had the changes made or something
<Coli1> defrysk: yup, I entered those to commands the other way around, and they switched.. that's why I wanted to edit them
<Ilokaaaasu> Anybody play steam games with new Wine ? If u would know answer to this "laggy mouse" problem ?
<LKRaider> Jarigo : I performed this on my install (resizing ntfs) and all went well. But I still made backups.
<Jarigo> I Couldnt make a back up!
<ubuntu28> i hate wine i will never touch it again
<defrysk> Coli1, i see
<sorin> so i installed the mp3 package but the sound is jaggy
<ubuntu28> also known as ubuntu29<<<<<
<ubuntu28> see what i mean?
<Coli1> defrysk: never mind, I'll dig around and see if I can edit them manually
<defrysk> Coli1, but i dont know how to fix it unfortunately
<Coli1> defrysk: no probs, thanks anyway
<defrysk> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Tomcat_> XiCillin: Well there are pages that document planned changes and progress... want those?
<tristan_> I have installed a debian package but I don't know where it was installed. How can I know that?
<XiCillin> yea :)
<ubuntu28> any one try LIDS ?
<Tomcat_> XiCillin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<XiCillin> thanks
<heyjoe2> why is ubuntu so temparemental and shit about usb devices
<Healot> I am building my self a 64bit libdvdcss
<heyjoe2> its almost enough to mention the w word
<defrysk> tristan_, search in synaptic and look at the properties
<Tomcat_> XiCillin: Oi... these are deferred...
<ubuntu28> will ubuntu 6 come with the newset firfox?
<Tomcat_> XiCillin: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+specs <--- current one
<ubuntu28> usb issues?
<Tomcat_> ubuntu28: Pretty sure.
<XiCillin> oh ok thank
<ubuntu28> not sure why
<ubuntu28> ok thanks
<heyjoe2> my usb device is loading, but when i try to unmount it i get an error message. should i be concerned? how do i stop this error message. (note i am attempting to unmount by right clicking the volume and selecting unmount volume)
<chris_> brb its being stupid messing with my default network...
<heyjoe2> and now its gone
<heyjoe2> anyone able/willing to help me with usb issues?
<ubuntu28> there are no issues
<ubuntu28> i use a usb mouse with no issues
<heyjoe2> i use a usb mouse with no issues
<heyjoe2> but my mp3 player and usb thumdrive work sporadically at best
<ubuntu28> yeah so?
<ubuntu28> wich ipod?
<heyjoe2> nah its not an ipod
<heyjoe2> its a teac mp3 player
<ubuntu28> eww
<mandavi> does easyubuntu work with dapper?
<ubuntu28> ipod is better handles on linux
<defrysk> mandavi,  no
<GnarusLeo> Hi! why cant I use a bigger screen resolution? My card support up to 1200x (wxga) ... Its a HP pavilion Laptop with ATI-card
<GnarusLeo> using breezer
<ubuntu28> plus not sure if teac or whatever is flash or hard disk
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection;
<ubuntu28> using newset
<ubuntu28> ipod is a better mp3 player
<zygy> hi all
<mandavi> defrysk: is there any other prog like it for dapper? like automatix or something else?
<heyjoe2> ubuntu 28: using breezy and its a hard disk, not flash memory
<nalioth> mandavi: dapper is not supported yet in easyubuntu
<ubuntu28> ok
<defrysk> mandavi, dont use that crap , it might break your os
<ubuntu28> does it use mass storage?
<heyjoe2> heyjoe2:its just a small 1.5gb mp3player, cheaper than ipod, but it works on winxp
<ubuntu28> mass storage driver?
<highvoltage> easybuntu and automatix should be avoided
<ubuntu28> ipod is better
<heyjoe2> obviously its better
<defrysk> iaudio is better ;)
<mandavi> you might be right, but it saves a BIG amount of time...
<defrysk> mandavi, costs time if your os breaks down
<Supervisor> I have a dial up at home so I need to download all my needed packages at work (where I have a windows box). Is there any way to get the url of the needed packages at home so that I can do the download at work, burn it on a CD and take it home?
<heyjoe2> well if no-one can help me i might just try again tomorrow night
<edgardo> Hola!
<thierry> Supervisor : look at packages.ubuntu.com
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Supervisor> So what thierry? It just gives me the name of the package. No URLs.
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection;
<varsendagger> hey i just got a nvidia gforce 5500 can i install it and will it work or do i need to reconfigure X?
<mandavi> are there any recommended repos for dapper that i can run java, dvd and so on?
<GnarusLeo> where is XF86Config??? Im trying to make ubuntu work with my widescreen monitor? or is there a better way?
<thierry> Supervisor : wait, I'll check
<defrysk> varsendagger, yes and no
<zarephath> GnarusLeo: xorgconfig /etc/X11
<Jarigo1> ffs
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection;
<defrysk> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<varsendagger> so it should work right out of the box?
<edgardo> Qu quilombo! Me cago endios y en su puta madre!!
<defrysk> varsendagger, read the link above
<GnarusLeo> zarephath, whats that?
<defrysk> varsendagger, ist easy to set up
<Morfosomo> edgardo, massive swearing in spanish,. recomend he is removed
<Morfosomo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<GnarusLeo> zarephath, have no command called xorgconfig
<defrysk> spanish swearing ...is that dangerous ?
<zarephath> GnarusLeo: There is no XF86Config file...look where I told ya to look
<ryanakca> anyone know how to make ubuntu/gnome look like macosx?
<CrAzYoNi> Hi..
<GnarusLeo> zarephath, I see .. but I still dont have xorgconfig
<HymnToLife> GnarusLeo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zarephath> It was pretty vulgar as well...
<highvoltage> defrysk: if there's a possiblility of spanish kids in this channel, then yes
<defrysk> highvoltage, true
<highvoltage> defrysk: either way, it's not in line with Ubuntu CoC
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection;
<varsendagger> defrysk, should i install the drivers befor i install the card or after?
<defrysk> true again
<ryanakca> I've managed making kde look like macosx with a howto, but haven't managed to find one for gnome...
<thierry> Supervisor : sorry I don't know, but I guess that this is going to be hard because of the dependencies of every packages, you would need to download hundreds of packages for maybe 3 main packages, the best way to do it is by apt-get
<defrysk> varsendagger, after
<BSDinux> change it in system->administration->network
<CrAzYoNi> Might some body know where Ubuntu 5.10 - gnome, holds in it the picture of the Ubuntu logo + the word "Applications" of the Panel theme?
<defrysk> varsendagger, and read that link ubotu gave
<Supervisor> Thanks thierry
<zarephath> GnarusLeo: Sorry wrong linux distro...however xorg.conf is where I stated...you can edit by hand if need be
<GnarusLeo> zarephath, ok :) Where is this xorg.conf?
<edgardo> Morfosomo, es un tefago que adora un fetiche patibulario.
<BSDinux> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<BSDinux> ?
<kaos_> what package will install xorg and most of the things that go with it?
<LKRaider> locate xorg.conf
<BSDinux> xorg is the x-server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> HymnToLife: yes?
<BSDinux> the graphical interface
<zarephath> kaos_: apt-get install xorg
<kaos_> will that install the fonts and all that?
<BSDinux> you can reconfigurate it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HymnToLife> edgardo, massive swearing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@OL15-152.fibertel.com.ar]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<GnarusLeo> ok, BSDinux and zarephath: After I have entered the new modes .. what do I do next?
<HymnToLife> thx nalioth
<zarephath> nalioth: Thanks
<HymnToLife> GnarusLeo> logout and Ctrl+Alt+BkSpc
<ubuntu28> ipod is the only player that works with linux
<Davey> uhm...
<HymnToLife> ipods rule
<zarephath> GnarusLeo: Back up and follow BSDinux instruction that will get you where you need to be...maybe..
<BSDinux> gnarus, sorry haven't seen the original question...
<GTX> ipods suck
<GTX> lol
<ubuntu28> not true
<GTX> true
<Kanalal> no they do
<Davey> any MP3 player that represents itself as a USB HDD will work
<HymnToLife> true as hell, I had two
<HymnToLife> worked like a charm
<GTX> there crap
<GTX> lol
<ubuntu28> ipod is the best seller
<GTX> doesnt mean its the best
<Morfosomo> usb drive work great on unbuntu, fully automatic
<BSDinux>  /leave #ipod
<defrysk> iadio is the best
<BSDinux> hmm didn't wokr
<defrysk> audio
<zarephath> GnarusLeo: Or you could just save the file and restart X.... ;-O
<zarephath> clear
<defrysk> iaudio g3
<sZ> guys im having a problem compiling
<defrysk> sZ get the .dev package
<sZ> error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<ubuntu28> any thing from appel is awesome
<peerys> hey, can anyone here tell me how to restart iptables so new rules will take affect on breezy?
<BSDinux> did you get the buildessentials?
<ubuntu28> i mean its very linux minded
<BSDinux> sudo apt-get install buildessential
<defrysk> ubuntu28, you seem ignorent ;)
<ubuntu28> no smart
<HymnToLife> [18:16]  BSDinux sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sZ> let me see if i have it installed
<s|k> is it necessary to mount a file system to enable ssh?
<defrysk> ubuntu28, of course
<BSDinux> ah yeah
<HymnToLife> s|k> what d'you mean
<BSDinux> and use <stdio.h> not "stdio.h"
<BSDinux> and if using cpp you better use <iostream>
<HymnToLife> I wonder how you can run anything without mounting a FS
<s|k> HymnToLife: I'm following these instructions to enable a ssh server on my system: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103860&highlight=ssh
<s|k> and it says I have to create a mountpoint
<HymnToLife> s|k> just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<HymnToLife> and that's about it
<sZ> it wasnt installed.... (build essential)
<slabby> Hi my DHCP doesnt seem to be working, where is the DHCP config?
<nalioth> peerys: there is no need to alter the default iptables
<s|k> HymnToLife: okay thanks :)
<BSDinux> build essential is essential to build
<peerys> nalioth: ?
<BSDinux> ;-)
* zarephath reinstalls ubuntu-PPC
<BSDinux> ppc as in power pc or in pocket pc?
<nalioth> peerys: the default iptables rules are quite fine. this is not windows where everything is insecure
<sZ> dont be too big headed nalioth
<Morfosomo> slabby, explain your problem a little more please
<peerys> nalioth: perhaps i should come at this a different way.  i'm installing ssh-server.  it accepts connections fine from the local machine, but from everywhere else the connection to port 22 is refused
<ubuntu28> lol
<Morfosomo> sZ, hes telling but the mere truth
<nalioth> sZ: i'm sorry? in a default install of ubuntu there is no need for any aggressive firewalling
<nalioth> peerys: check your router
<ubuntu28> so speaking of ipod
<peerys> nalioth: so i added port 22 to the ipchain and nada
<slabby> Morfosomo, well when ubuntu boots it wont obtain an IP from my router, if I run an app like wifi radar and tell it to connect it optains an IP straight away
<zarephath> BSDinux: PowerMac...heh..although I reckon I will need to get my Pocket PC(Axim v51 VGA) setup here in the near future ;-)
<nalioth> peerys: why not return the iptables to their default state?
<peerys> nalios: its not my router.  i can ssh everywhere else in the network fine except this box
<Morfosomo> ha, that a wifi issue,. not dhcp
<ubuntu28> will any of the ipod nano's "flash based" work with ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> slabby> run network-admin and ensure your network hardware is working and the connection is enabled with DHCP
<BSDinux> i only got a cheap ipaq that can't be flashed with linux :-/ and some palms, they are ok though
<slabby> HymnToLife, it is i believe
<sZ> im just saying, dont be too bigheaded, new vulnerabilities are found all the time. maybe there is none now, but in 3 months there could be one, and a more agressive firewall could potentially prevent problems.
<ubuntu28> why falsh it with linux?
<Morfosomo> slabby, is your wifi your default getaway?
<s|k> HymnToLife: how do I determine what my IP is?
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection
<nalioth> sZ: to each their own. this is not windows.
<BSDinux> some ipaqs can be flashed with linux. especially the old compaq ones
<HymnToLife> s|k> ifconfig
<nalioth> sZ: ifconfig
<s|k> thanks
<ubuntu28> i hate windows
<BSDinux> so what?
<ubuntu28> why?
<sZ> i hate windows too :)
<s|k> HymnToLife: that's not working
<ubuntu28>  compaq desktops are bad to use even for windows
<HymnToLife> relly ?
<^Odd^> i have a question i have a imb thinkpad R31 and i was wondering there are 3 buttons on here for the volume and stuff but ubuntu dosen't see them how do i get ubuntu to use the volume buttons?
<s|k> sudo: ipconfig: command not found
<HymnToLife> +a
<ubuntu28> iwant an os x theme for gnome
<BSDinux> compaq ipaq, not desktop
<peerys> ok... how about this, then... does anyone have a clue as to how to restart iptables??
<slabby> Morfosomo, supposed to be but when I boot it isnt allways set as it, I dont have any other eth0 configured so ath0 is the only option
<heyjoe2> can anyone tell me how u can manually and safely get ubuntu to recognize a usb device via the command line?
<HymnToLife> it should be run in a terminal of course ;)
<ryanakca> I've managed making kde look like macosx with a howto, but haven't managed to find one for gnome...
<Morfosomo> s|k, pay atention,..     ifconfig
<nalioth> s|k: iFconfig
<ryanakca> anyone know how to make ubuntu/gnome look like macosx?
<HymnToLife> try with sudo perhaps
<s|k> oh
<ubuntu28> cool
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection
<ubuntu28> i love os x use dto run on an old g3
<HymnToLife> lmao
<slabby> ryanakca, why would you want to do that
<BSDinux> odd you can change a lot in the system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<snowblink> ryanakca, gdesklets
<ubuntu28> os x is the best os yet
<Kyral> ryanakca: look around on GNOME-Look
<ubuntu> ave
<Kyral> there are many themes
<HymnToLife> can't stand OSX
<Morfosomo> slabby /etc/networking/interfaces   <- check that your ath0 is set to auto
<nalioth> !offtopic
<Kyral> Frankly I don't like it 'cause its SOO unoriginal now
<ubotu> rumour has it, offtopic is Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ubuntu28> the gui the core the multimedia every damn thing is perfect of it
<XiCillin> how does everyone here upgrade their ubuntu to the next version?
<iooioo> hi! i mirror ubuntu from ftp.bin.nl and i noticed today substatian and unusual growth of new packages. could somebody explain that, shall we see soon a new release or something?
<ubuntu28> why is too easy?
<slabby> Morfosomo, it is
<ubuntu28> or too hard?
<nalioth> OSX talk can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<^Odd^> BSDinux, i know that but ubuntu dosen't seem to see the keys in the first place
<heyjoe2> can anyone tell me how u can manually and safely get ubuntu to recognize a usb device via the command line?
<ubuntu28> it on topic
<ryanakca> slabby: matter of preference... why do you use a certain theme over another theme?
<HymnToLife> i just don't like it
<HymnToLife> the GUI looks horrible imo
<ubuntu28> ok i gotta go peace
<slabby> ryanakca, because i dont like macs :)
<Morfosomo> hmm,.. i will give you a link (wheni find it) for setting up wireless ,. lemme fetch that
<ryanakca> slabby: I simply just like the way it looks, end of conversation
<BSDinux> oh.. probably you can change some settings in xorg.conf? try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HymnToLife> it's expensive as hell
<Kyral> and its more like that its proprietary
<nalioth> HymnToLife: offtopic
<nalioth> Kyral: offtopic
<slabby> ryanakca, dont flame dont take it personally
<HymnToLife> yeah sorry
<Kyral> nalioth: I was about to leave :P
<s|k> HymnToLife: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/592902  <-- can you tell which one of those is mine? :s
<nalioth> HymnToLife: Kyral: y'all are feeding trolls
<XiCillin> how does everyone here upgrade their ubuntu to the next version?
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection
<^Odd^> i have tryed to do the programming thing with ubuntu but it just dosen't see the keys
<BSDinux> for wireless have a look at ndiswrapper
<zarephath> dist-upgrade?
<moonlite> heyjoe2: you should just plug it in and if it is supported it will be recognized right away
<slabby> ubotu tell xicillin about upgrade
<Jarigo1> ANYONE?:|
<HymnToLife> s|k> obviously 70.171.203.220
<heyjoe2> moonlite: its been a bit sporadic lately
<BSDinux> jarigo, go to system->administration->network
<heyjoe2> moonlite: any idea on how to get it to work like that
<Jarigo1> BSDinux, It changes it back tho
<moonlite> heyjoe2: work like what?
<HymnToLife> the other one is the loopback, used when your machine needs to connect to itself
<slabby> lol
<heyjoe2> moonlite: actually not sporadic, its just no longer working where u just plug and away u go
<XiCillin> slabby, thanks but i was asking how people here upgrade, from cd or apt-get
<slabby> XiCillin, k
<Kyral> Apt
<BSDinux> you can apt from cd...
<Kyral> <--- Apt Junkie
<s|k> hrm
<heyjoe2> moonlite: but it works on windows
<HymnToLife> +1 BSDinux
<ryanakca> is gdesklet like karamba for gnome? I think it is... just not sure :)
<Jarigo1> BSDinux, It changes it back tho
<HymnToLife> everytime something is installed it's from dpkg anyway
<Kyral> ryanakca: yah
<^Odd^> weard ubuntu just dosen't see the key's for the volume O_o
<HymnToLife> so it's all basically the same thing
<moonlite> heyjoe2: i don't understand. Did you just remove it without unmounting it?
<slabby> HymnToLife, what is in your dhclient.conf?
<lucas> Good Morning everyone
<HymnToLife> slabby> not much I think
<moonlite> (the same as "remove safely..." in windows)
<luigi> Hello
<HymnToLife> static all the way for me
<zarephath> hi lucas:
<Jarigo1> BSDinux, It changes it back tho
<Jarigo1> :|
<heyjoe2> moonlite: i think ubuntu is a bit notorious of having a few usb problems, i didnt just remove it without unmounting it. i selected unmount once though and i got an error message, but the drive icon disappeared
<luigi> Hello everybody
<Morfosomo> sorry but i cant find it
<Jarigo1> ffs:(
<lucas> I've got a question: In the official Ubuntu wiki it says that a sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla would install flash. Problem is, it can't find a package that has that name. I enabled both, the universe and the multiverse repositories.
<luigi> Hello
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection
<moonlite> heyjoe2: i'd try to reformat it and then try again
<moonlite> sigh
<LKRaider> lucas : just go to a page that needs flash and firefox will prompt to install the plugin
<BabaLi> If a friend install ubuntu and add 2 other harddrive to his comp after, will he get some error ( because of hda becoming hdc or something like that )
<Jarigo1> ffs i think my best answer would be to scrap linux since it wrecked my windows partition:|
<lucas> All right. I guess the wiki has to be updated then?
<Jarigo1> Can anyone help me please:|
<Lu161> Hello
<zarephath> BabaLi: Not it should not matter...Ubuntu can sort it out(normally)
<BSDinux> jarigol where did you change it? did you change the "default gateway device"?
<BSDinux> hard to believe ubuntu would have done anything to your win partition
<BabaLi> zarephath, ok cool ;)
<Jarigo1> BSDinux, yes, and i attempted to resize my hdd and it failed.
<Lu161> Hello
<lucas> May I edit the wiki concerning that flash problem?
<coyctecm> great now gnome is running fast! i installed more memory to my machine :) 1gb
<Lu161> Hello
<LKRaider> lucas : if you have a solution that worked for you, yes.
<brooks> hello everyone.
<BSDinux> jarigol, are you using two network cards simultaneously?
<lucas> So should I delete the paragraph that contains the "mistake" or should I put my solution directly under it?
<Lu161> ???
<XiCillin> anybody here testing the new update-manager?
<brooks> if someone can tell me how i can reformat my hd and put a fat 32 file sys back on it plz pm me
<WiFiTux> Hi, I see a Dapper Flight 5 CD in the Wiki, but is not posted?
<BSDinux> makefs_vfat
<Lu161> Can u see what i write?
<LKRaider> lucas : you can remove, but it is best to remove only if you are sure it is of no help to anyone. I would just add a comment and sign that it worked for me.
<WiFiTux> Lu161: no
<nalioth> WiFiTux: it is a misprint or a future prognostication
<lucas> all right
<lucas> will work on it now
<Lu161> why?
<brooks> ty where do i need to type that in?
<WiFiTux> nalioth: lol
<brooks> terminal?
<Lu161> Somebody can help me?
<WiFiTux> nalioth: or maybe is just the CD that is missing.
<BSDinux> wait a min... confused it with bsd i think
* zarephath wishes he could brainscan the ops and then transfer by osmosis their knowledge and skills...
<nalioth> WiFiTux: i don't think flight-5 is out (or even if there will be one)
<Lu161> Somebody see me???
<WiFiTux> no
<Jarigo1> Lu161, i feeling the same atm
<Jarigo1> its well annoyin me
<BSDinux> it'S mkfs not makefs
<Lu161> WiFiTux why nobody see me?
<LKRaider> lol
<Fable> i see u
<Fable> :D
<WiFiTux> Lu161: cause you are trolling
<zarephath> It could be mke2fs..heheh
<Lu161> what is trolling?
<brooks> or better, i just installed this thing and am considering going back to windows even though i like the apps better
<WiFiTux> Lu161: what you are doing.
<brooks> but i cant run cool edit pro
<BSDinux> tried wine?
<Lu161> i don t understand
<BSDinux> what's cool edit btw?
<tyler> hi everybody
<brooks> i cant get it to install
<WiFiTux> brooks: you haven't tried enough
<brooks> its a virtual sound studio
<tyler> I've got a question
<zarephath> BSDinux: A windows program to edit audio files
<nalioth> Lu161: this is a help channel for Ubuntu linux, if you wish to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<brooks> i have wine on my desktop
<WiFiTux> BSDinux: a sound app for Wnidows
<tyler> about cedega
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection without it changing back?
<Lu161> I have a problem
<brooks> i cant get anything to install
<BSDinux> ah... there should be some cool audio apps though
<BSDinux> is it kinda cubase?
<Lu161> but i can t speak
<brooks> is there a page to help newns install the software?
<tyler> how can I install a .bin game with cedega?
<WiFiTux> Lu161: tell the problem in one line, and make it have all the info we need.
<lucas> In the styleguide it says I should use American english. Since I am British, there might be a problem...
<WiFiTux> Lu161: you type, not speak.
<Lu161> My totem player don t open mp3 and Dvd
<zarephath> brooks: wiki.ubuntu.org
<BSDinux> cheers mate
<me2win> tyler, you dont install .bin's
<LKRaider> brooks : http://ubuntustudio.com/
<brooks> ty on iy
<brooks> on it
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection without it changing back?
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: default?
<tyler> and how can I install that game?
<Jarigo1> ye#
<BSDinux> tyler, what would a .bin game be?
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: there is no default. It depends on what is plugged, where do you mean this?
<tyler> there are 2 .bin files for the game, like cd1 and cd2
<Lu161> My totem player don t open mp3 and Dvd
<me2win> tyler, bin's you images, need a .cue to go with it. Mount the .cue
<tyler> I mounted them but they don't work
<defrysk> BSDinux, got a .cue ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Lu161 about dvd
<me2win> bin's are like images*
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Lu161 about mp3
<WiFiTux> Lu161: ubuntu.com / Wiki / type mp3 on the search
<me2win> tyler, that because mounting is for windows
<Lu161> thanks
<me2win> tyler, they are not made for linux
<nalioth> me2win: bins can also be executable archives
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux,  it keeps changing to wifi not eth1
<tyler> you don't know cedega man
<BSDinux> you could probably mount the bin file as cdrom
<tyler> it asks for mouting files
<me2win> nalioth, my bad
<slabby> For some reason Ubuntu cant seem to get an IP from my router however it tries. The only way I can get an IP is load WiFi radar and tell it to connect (then it gets IP straight away). WHy?
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: well, maybe the wifi is the one working and not the wired?
<tyler> if you never used it just shut up
<Mercutio150> can someone point me in the right direction for reloading Ubuntu?
<Jarigo1> they both work...
<WiFiTux> slabby: you have missconfigured it all.
<me2win> tyler, why are you telling me to shut up, im just trying to help you
<WiFiTux> Mercutio150: reloading?
<tyler> you said I'm not made for linux, thanks for the help
<slabby> WiFiTux, misconfig'd what?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tyler about attitude
<me2win> tyler, i said THEY are not made for linux
<tyler> I use linux from a long time
<zarephath> BSDinux: Just install the vmware beta...then run windows in a virtual mode....problem solved..eventually Xen will probably be able to do it if GLP/OS is wanted
<lucas> Well, in my opionion nobody is "not made for linux"
<andy101> Hi, Question: Is there a way to have chmod recursively modify all the sub directories (and their sub directories) in a directory but not the files contained in the directory (or sub directories)? thanks.
<tyler> oh sorry
<Mercutio150> Yes, when I first installed I really didn't know much about and I have a bunch of crap installed and I think I am conflicting in some things
<tyler> I read badly
<WiFiTux> slabby: are you using WEP? ifplugd? Does it connect automatically? are you typing the commands?
<tyler> sorry me2win
<Mercutio150> so I want to just wipe it clean and start over
<lucas> I can't edit the wiki
<BSDinux> zarephat, i'm all set up the way i want it, maybe you wanted to direct that to someone else or misread me? ;-)
<lucas> I created a launchpad account, doesn't work though... wrong password
<WiFiTux> Mercutio150: then reinstal and then use the same partition that you were using and start clean?
<lucas> I'd like to contribute though
<BSDinux> i've got winxp, ubuntu, freebsd and tiger all on the same hd... ;-)
<zarephath> Mercutiol50: How about just rebooting to the install disk and when prompted re-formatting the drive
<Mercutio150> would I need to back up my data that way?
<lucas> Can I send the stuff anyone here so he/she can put it in the wiki?
<WiFiTux> lucas: I think you can add it.?
<LKRaider> lucas :  strange. maybe wait a while, don't know if launchpad and wiki are on same server and may take time to update both
<Steve^> Hey, how can I map a network drive?
<slabby> WiFiTux, yes I have WEP, what is ifplugd? Wifi radar connects auto not ubuntu, im not typing any commands.
<zarephath> BSDinux: You have a tiger in your hard drive....bet that was messy...
<HymnToLife> lucas > you can put it yourself
<nickrud> lucas: have them mail you a password reset (I've done that several times, I'm forgetful)
<BSDinux> you bet
<lucas> I did that
<lucas> and I changed the PW
<lucas> same error message
<WiFiTux> slabby: how will it connect without any commands?
<BSDinux> steve, try places->connect to server
<Steve^> thanks
<WiFiTux> slabby: iwconfig eth1 essid YOURESSID enc YOURWEPKEY
<Stormx2> Hey everyone
<BSDinux> slabby did you try the ndiswrapper?
<BSDinux> you can use the windows driver with ndiswrapper if there's no native linux driver
<WiFiTux> BSDinux: huh? the Driver works. He needs to configure it.
<BSDinux> ifplugd is a daemon that checks if the net is connected
<WiFiTux> ifplugd uses the available network link to detect internet and trys to put you there faster.
<BSDinux> yeah iwconfig.. optionally you could edit /etc/network/interfaces
<WiFiTux> For an static configuration
<BSDinux> or simply use the system->admin->network gui
<BSDinux> you can also add different locations
<squirrelstyle> hello has anyone loaded 5.10 on a dell inspiron 8600 will success
<Jarigo1> how do i change the default network connection without it changing back?
<PhoenixP3K> squirrelstyle, well we're 595 people in the room. You'll be lucky to find someone with the same PC as you...
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: what happends?
<me2win> squirrelstyle, im sure it will work
<Jarigo1> i choose eth1 and press ok and i check again and its back to wan0 WiFiTux
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: use ifplugd, it will use the available link detected.
<PhoenixP3K> squirrelstyle, try out the live CD, if it works you should feel re-assured
<Jarigo1> root@cpc2-burn2-5-0-cust125:~ # ifplugd
<Jarigo1> -bash: ifplugd: command not found
<squirrelstyle> jume2win merci--just curious because of the know HP lappy issue with the Broadcom Wireless card
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: wan? Don't use the GUI, use commands. if you want eth1 up, then, ifconfig eth1 up, ifconfig wlan0 down, ifconfig eth0 down?
<squirrelstyle> thx Phoenix
<cdubya> is there a clean way to get a server listing of the channels on freenode using gaim?
<lucas> still no luck on the wiki
<me2win> squirrelstyle, yeah
<wormee> hello
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: `of course sudo has to do ti
<lucas> I can login to launchpad though
<HymnToLife> do you REALLY want to list ALL the channels on Freenode ??
<me2win> squirrelstyle, only way to find out is to try :D. try the LIVE version
<andy101> cdubya: have you tried /list ? its VERY long though
<WiFiTux> HymnToLife: ?
<cdubya> HymnToLife, looking for a particular one, but don't know if it exists
<squirrelstyle> ok
<cdubya> andy101, yeah, I know
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux, i need both enabled becuase i browse mt network..
<nickrud> lucas: try #ubuntu-doc , they may have seen this before
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: you are multi-homed?
<Stormx2> how would I run a command recursively on every file in a directory?
<slabby> WiFiTux, i dont need ndiswrapper do I if I can connect with default linux drivers
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux, what u mean?
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: ifconfig eth1 up, ifconfig wlan0 up, dhclient eth1, dhclient wlan0?
<WiFiTux> slabby: nO
<slabby> WiFiTux, I didnt try to connect with the commands, i used the gui and told it to connect but woulnt
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: you need both network cards runnung at the same time?
<Jarigo1> yes WiFiTux
<WiFiTux> slabby: u s e   t h e   c o m m a n d s
<slabby> WiFiTux, ok
<slabby> WiFiTux, will reboot and try
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: bring both interfaces up then
<Jarigo1> how?
* zarephath wonders if anyone ever reads the installation guide...I recall having read about setting up more than one nic...
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" ?
<Jarigo1> its same
<Jarigo1> still using my network
<Jarigo1> bbl guys
<WiFiTux> ?
<FlannelKing> zarephath: what's reading?
<zarephath> FlannelKing: It the latest rave....or so I hear :-)
<slabby> WiFiTux, it says "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<slabby>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted."
<Nogimics> How do you traceroute in ubuntu?
<ozrg> hi all
<wormee> does anyone knows why 'iwlist ath0 scan' returns 'Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable' all the time?
<zarephath> Ummm..is it eth0?
<yggdrasil> bitornado console is driving me crazy.. once its started theres no way to control it ? without shutting it down and restart it ?
<ozrg> at the start of the intallation it says 'search for usb hdd devices..' and stop's there, does anyone know why?
<slabby> WiFiTux, does it ESSID need to be all caps?
<Nogimics> How do you traceroute in ubuntu please?
<slabby> !traceroot
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slabby
<yggdrasil> Slabby essid depends on whats actualy on the router mine is Wireless
<zarephath> Nogimics: man traceroute
<JustinLynn> Nogimics> you will need to install the traceroute package with sudo apt-get install traceroute
<tristanmike> Nogimics, you may have to install it first
<brooks> i dont have an icon for gparted under applications and the help page is telling me to use that
<slabby> yggdrasil, mine on the router is not caps but I was wondering if ubuntu will only accept caps ESSID's
<brooks> is there a way to access it
<JustinLynn> Nogimics> then you can traceroute by typing traceroute HOST in a terminal
<yggdrasil> slabby no it depends on the router ...
<Nogimics> tristanmike thanks
<yggdrasil> slabby anythig should go in..
<tristanmike> brooks, you may need to refresh the gnome panel
<ozrg> at the start of the intallation it says 'search for usb hdd devices..' and stop's there, does anyone know why?
<Nogimics> I would of thought it was preinstalled
<HappyFool> or use tracepath instead of traceroute
<WiFiTux> slabby: ESSIS is the variable for your essid
<slabby> WiFiTux, it says "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<slabby>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted."
<swubuntu> .
<WiFiTux> sudo
<yggdrasil> odd
<slabby> WiFiTux,ok
<ozrg> ?
<WiFiTux> ?
<ozrg> can anyone help
<WiFiTux> no
<slabby> WiFiTux, brb will try a re-boot now
<WiFiTux> why?
<ozrg> WiFitux, ur not anyone.
<WiFiTux> ozrg: you either
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux, just nipping to the shop
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: really explain what you want to accomplish.
<ozrg> WiFitux, then do not answer my question's.
<zarephath> Ok so mail isn't installed by default? mail <username> gave me nothing..
<WiFiTux> ozrg: sure
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux, i want to make eth1 my Default connection, not wlan0
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: what is eth1, what is eth0 and what is wlan0
<p0mppu> good evening, everyone
<p0mppu> :)
<ozrg> at the start of the installation it says 'search for usb hdd devices..' and stop's there, does anyone know why?
<squirrelstyle> ozrg---check ubuntu forum
<Jarigo1> eth0 is unused eth1 is my own connection wlan is network connection with internet
<jasonkang86> can linux ubuntu install online games?
<trappist> ozrg: maybe you have a usb device that it's getting hung up on
<squirrelstyle> you might need to disable pnp os to install
<p0mppu> if I may ask, when I checked to see what happens if I put the Dapper reposities and do an update, Synaptic told me it removes quite a lot of apps (hotplug for example?), so why is that?
<p0mppu> why they're removed?
<Jarigo1> eth0 is unused eth1 is my own connection wlan is network connection with internet  WiFiTux
<ozrg> trappist: i've disabled all usb's still giving me the same problem
<p0mppu> apps like k3b or hotplug..I think they're still needed aren't they?
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: type route and which interface has the Ip for the default gw>
<trappist> ozrg: disabled as in unplugged?
<Jarigo1> can u example please WiFiTux
<squirrelstyle> ozrg you disabled PNP os in the bios???
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux, brb 10 mins
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: type "route" if the default gateway is 192.168.1.1 then which interface owns that netowkr>?
<Xamusk> hello
<slabby> WifiTux, tried that command after re-boot didnt work
<Xamusk> I'm trying to install a new kernel
<ozrg> trappist: disabled from bios and unplugged
<Xamusk> it's in a laptop with an ATI card
<WiFiTux> slabby: tell me the command
<ozrg> squirrelstyle: is PNP the USB option?
<slabby> WiFiTux, sudo iwconfig ath0 essid [my SSiD]  enc [my wep key] 
<trappist> ozrg: most bioses have an option like "pnp aware OS".  you'd want to turn that off.
<WiFiTux> slabby: ath0? that soudns like atheros, I dunno if thatr uses the wireless extensions. What occured after the command?
<squirrelstyle> ozrg: disable PNP OS in the bios then you should be able to install
<Xamusk> but when I boot, if I use vga=791, I can get the bootsplash, but get no text mode (the screen goes blank) and if I choose vga=0f01, it works
<slabby> WiFiTux, nothing just back ready for another command, my cards interface is ath0 noth eth0
<Xamusk> but without the bootsplash
<WiFiTux> slabby: yeah, that is ok. now type iwconfuig
<WiFiTux> iwconfig
<trappist> Xamusk: what if you don't specify vga=
<Xamusk> the ubuntu kernel worked with vga=791 (without bootsplash)
<WiFiTux> Xamusk: vga=775 or something?
<ozrg> squirrelstyle, trappist: i am trying that now. thanks.
<slabby> WiFiTux, it will show up correctly now though as I had to use WiFi radar again to get IP
<Xamusk> trappist: it goes blank
<slabby> WiFiTux, shall i reboot and try iwconfig?
<squirrelstyle> ozrg: if that does not work then try writing "linux acpi=off no acpi'' on the boot line before installing
<WiFiTux> slabby: dude, you get an IP with sudo dhclient ath0
<Xamusk> it looks like a framebuffer problema, but I don't know how to fix (already recompiled kernel many times)
<WiFiTux> slabby: No, close the radar
<yggdrasil> dam this sucks i starte bittornado with out a max upload and i cant get in to stop the process .... cuz its all floded to crapz
<WiFiTux> slabby: sudo ifconfig ath0 down then ru the commands and then dhclient ath0
<squirrelstyle> ozrg:
<trappist> Xamusk: definitely does sound like a framebuffer issue.  I've never had trouble with my ati card, but I've never run a custom kernel with an ati card either.
<nalioth> yggdrasil: kill the controlling terminal
<ubuntu> I need help
<ubuntu> i was wondering
<sistema> hola hablan espaol
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<squirrelstyle> ozrg: if that installs that way then re-enable PNP OS so your USB devices will work
<WiFiTux> sistema: No ;-)
<ubuntu> how much space is required to install ubuntu and for it to run properly
<WiFiTux> ubuntu: like 2GB with all the stuff?
<yggdrasil> nalioth its at my house and im at work.... cant ssh in atall.. im trying to reboot the router but its been like 5 minutes waiting for the page tocome up
<ravv> #ubuntu+1
<Xamusk> trappist: yeah, but I want swsusp working, and my wifi card's native driver requires a newer kernel
<sistema> hoola hablan espaol
<trappist> Xamusk: O
<trappist> oops
<sistema> alguien hbla espaol
<sistema> alguien habla espaol
<sistema> hello
<me2win> yo hablo espanol
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<trappist> Xamusk: I'm not gonna berate you for building your own kernel :) I just don't know what kernel options might screw up ati's fb
<sistema> hi
<squirrelstyle> buna dimineata, esti ma
<trappist> sistema: /join #ubuntu-es
<Xamusk> ok
<me2win> pero son channels por espanol. ubuntu-es, kubuntu-es
<Xamusk> anyway... ati's fglrx is not building either
<me2win> para*
<slabby> WiFi, it worked using those commands
<WiFiTux> sistema: que se vaya p[ara el otro canal1
<WiFiTux> slabby: of course. ;-)
<slabby> WiFiTux, :) so what is wrong? how do i make it work auto?
<Steve^> I'm trying to mount a network drive, can anyone tell me what kind of connection I am using under 'Connection to Server...'?  Details on the connection can be found here http://www.bath.ac.uk/bucs/ad/vpn/work_on_files.shtml
<sistema> ok
<sistema> thaks
<WiFiTux> It won't. you need a system that will keep a profile of your network. like radar
<slabby> WiFiTux, so there is no way to make it auto get an IP?
<slabby> WiFiTux, surely I can make ubuntu run those 2 commands that i ran manually?
<Anubis> hi
* ^Odd^ is here to help anyone who has teamspeak issues
<slabby> WiFiTux, i need the IP assigned before I log in really becuase I want to be able to VNC in
<Anubis> dont have connection when i cAN DOWNLOAD MP3 CODECS & HOW TO INSTALL???
<zarephath> Anyone seen a HOWTO or wiki for Ubuntu on how to setup and run postfix? I have it installed...and want to use it as a email server
<scav-> why doenst .bashrc run when i log in from gdm?
<slabby> ^Odd^, I have TS issues, IT DOES NOT WORK :), when i join my server my headphones and mic are both muted
<slabby> ^Odd^, and they dont unmute
<mikebot>  anyone here run museek?
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico!
<^Odd^> slabby, pm me and we will fix it
<^Odd^> ^_^
<Xamusk> I think I needed agpgart to build fglrx
<mikebot> anyone know about museek?
<slabby> WiFiTux, you still around?
<linuxN00B> Can somone tall me how to clean out the "cache" Memory
<HappyFool> linuxN00B: of what? firefox? the apt system? or something else?
<mikebot> or anyone run nicotine?
<yggdrasil> anubis
<tristanmike> mikebot, i ran nicotine, what's up?
<linuxN00B> happyfool, fire fox and apt systems
<mixmaster> hey
<Xamusk> ugh
<lrnt> salut !
<HappyFool> linuxN00B: for firefox, Edit -> Preferences -> Privacy
<lgc> Can anyone help me? I ended up with a pesky Windoubuntu that I can't get rid of!
<nalioth> lgc: you've got a what?
<mikebot> tristanmike: can i get it from synaptic?
<yggdrasil> Anubis
<HappyFool> linuxN00B: for apt, 'sudo apt-get clean' will do it
<lrnt> y a des francais ici ?
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<brooks> thanks for the help so far i finally got gparted to work. May I have the command that i need to make the whole drive a fat 32 filesys?
<Fitzz> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<mixmaster> I have to do a postconf -n output form postfix whats the command line for that please
<Xamusk> WiFiTux: vga=775 got the colors wrong in the bootsplash (although it was the first that put the OKs green) and didn't give me the text interface either
<lrnt> merci !
<HymnToLife> dr :)
<Enursha> how do i uninstall a tar version of gine?
<tristanmike> mikebot, yes but you may need to enable the universe/multiverse
<eXistenZ> Does the acroread-mozilla plugin work with ff 1.5?
<mikebot> tristanmike: i think i did that, okay, let me try to download it, brb
<Enursha> how do i uninstall a tar version of gxine? that lastest one doesn't seem to work right.
<linuxN00B> HappyFool: thanks, one last thing I need t flashplayer can I just do sudo apt-get install ???
<sistema> hola
<sistema> a hablan espaol
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Xamusk> !pt_BR
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xamusk
<ozgurgerilla> hi all
<Xamusk> o_O
<HappyFool> linuxN00B: i'm not 100% sure, but i see a 'flashplugin-nonfree' package in multiverse
<HymnToLife> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<HappyFool> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> HappyFool: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tristanmike> Enursha, did you compile from source? did you use checkinstall if you did?
<HappyFool> *grumble*
<mikebot> tristanmike: it isn't letting me connect--the connect button is greyed out, it just says listening on port...
<HappyFool> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5ubuntu0.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<Xamusk> is ubotu a girl?
<ozgurgerilla> trying to install ubuntu im on the [DR-DOS]  A:\> what do i do now?
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<jerware> is there a program for automattic printer detection ?
<tristanmike> mikebot, do you have a router? you have to open ports
<mikebot> tristanmike: i don't have a router or a firewall
<HymnToLife> ozgurgerilla> boot from Ubuntu CD
<Enursha> tristanmike, yeah, for the source didn't use checkinstall though or atleast knowingly
<mikebot> tristanmike: i am behind a school network, but i used soulseek on windows, so that shouldn't be a problem
<ozgurgerilla> HymnToLife: I have
<ozgurgerilla> but i get this screen
<HymnToLife> then you should get the installer
<HymnToLife> oh yeah
<ozgurgerilla> ok
<tristanmike> mikebot, hmm, not too sure, you might have to change a few settings
<HymnToLife> just press enter at the first screen
<tristanmike> Enursha, so you used makeinstall?
<Enursha> tristanmike, yeah, that a bad move?
<mikebot> tristanmike: okay..do you know where i could find information on it?
<wickers> is there any way to make system wide theme changes? I mean, I've set my own background, theme, and GDM theme, but between logging in and loaded desktop there is still 'human' colours.
<coyctecm> what's this new updates
<tristanmike> Enursha, um, apparently you shouldn't use makeinstall on a debian based distro, use checkinstall, but you should have an uninstall script
<coyctecm> nautilus, depends mpg321 and nautilus data, but not found
<tristanmike> mikebot, on what, I'm sorry, I don't follow?
<WiFiTux> Xamusk: google it.
<mikebot> tristanmike: well, i don't know anythign aboutt his stuff, so i don't jknow how to change the settings
<markk> can someone give me a quick rundown of CUPS vs LPR printing?
<tristanmike> mikebot, .....installing.....
<GnarusLeo> do you have to have the glrxd thing to use dualview with ATI? Cause when I try the new driver the screen just flickers like a mad man ...
<edward0> markk: CUPS is the best :D
<mikebot> tristanmike: what server is yours connecting on, and do you need a user name and password?
<Enursha> tristanmike, ah, you got any clues where that'll be, is the a command i'll need to uninstall?
<mikebot> tristanmike: thanks
<tristanmike> Enursha, inside your "made" folder, you might have something called "uninstall.sh" or similar
<slabby> WiFiTux, so there is no way to make it auto get an IP?
<Makura> I have a question, why is it that when I run Synaptic I get an error that says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to fix this problem.
<tristanmike> mikebot, ok, you have to make your shares
<keithhhhhhhhh> hey is there any way to play or convert wmv files?
<slabby> WiFiTux, surely I can make ubuntu run those 2 commands that i ran manually?
<keithhhhhhhhh> in ubuntu
<mikebot> tristanmike: before i connect?
<HymnToLife> !wmv
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tristanmike> mikebot, iirc
<nalioth> Makura: run the command requested in a terminal
<mikebot> tristanmike: sorry?
<webex> how do i list the biggest files firest? whats the flaG?
<Makura> nalioth: I did, and I seem to get an error, lemme reproduce it.
<tristanmike> mikebot, sorry, if I recall correctly
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know why the screen just flickers and everythings a mess when I try to use the fglrx drivers? have to use the ati-drivers, but then the dual monitor thing dont work ...
<mikebot> tristanmike, i'm not really following
<nalioth> Makura: use a pastebin, please
<tristanmike> mikebot, you have to create your shares before you connect, if I recall correctly
<GnarusLeo> Im using a HP pavilion WXGA machine ..
<Makura> nalioth: I have two separate computers, I can't.  There's no way to join this channel on the other because I don't have an application, nor will it let me install an application to join.
<tristanmike> mikebot, again, I'm not fluent with this type of filesharing....I've only used it to connect to a single friend to share files
<mikebot> tristanmike, okay, i'll try
<mikebot> tristanmike, can i share ntfs stuff?
<webex>  anyone know what the flag for ls to list the biggest files first is? can find it in man pages
<Dr_Willis> you can use samba and share a mounted ntfs partition. correct
<Makura> nalioth: It has something about "Assertion:  `dependtry <=4' failed"
<WiFiTux> slabby: yes, I think there is anetwork onfiguraton around
<WiFiTux> I dunno in KD
<WiFiTux> e
<ozgurgerilla> is there instructions on how to install ubuntu?
<ravv> webex "man ls"
<mikebot> tristanmike, still isn't letting me click connect
<tristanmike> mikebot, hmm, I'd say no, because the download directory is your share directory
<Dr_Willis> ozgurgerilla,  ubuntu homepage/wiki - has several
<tristanmike> mikebot, working on it
<mikebot> tristanmike, hehe okay, sorry
<Enursha> tristanmike, cant find any, im i gona have to manual uninstall it?
<mattafix> hi
<DShepherd> does anyone know a nice clipboard utility for gnome that I can use? something like klipper for KDE
<DShepherd> ?
<mattafix> can you read this
<nalioth> mattafix: what does it say?
<nalioth> DShepherd: apt-cache search clipboard
<Dr_Willis> DShepherd,  i think gnome has a similer tool.. but ive not used it.  i just recall seeing it.
<lgc> HappyFool, you seem to be knowledgeable. Can you help me?
<mattafix> can you use flash player with ububtu
<HappyFool> *blink*
<nalioth> HappyFool: you'll need to follow lgc to help him properly
<ifr> Hey, Y'all. Problem Is this: my sister doesn't know  enough to change settings on her linksys wired router, and I need to get into the machine (it's running Ubuntu, my machine at her house so she can do some gimp image cropping) using tight vnc. The firewall is thwarting me. I had opened ports 5900 and 5800 and pointed to the LAN IP she had when I was there, but now, uh, not. Any way SHE can initiate a session with me so I can answer an out
<DShepherd> nalioth: the search said that I have xclipboard installed
* HappyFool jumps down the rabbit hole
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mattafix about flash
<vtomek> can somebody helo me? I do my own kernel but when the kernel boot, is a kernel panic " unable to mount root file system" , i think grub is perfect because i copyd all! But i dont make initrd? How can i make INITRD?
<nalioth> mattafix: look at your priv msgs
<DShepherd> nalioth: i dont think that;s what I need though
<tristanmike> mikebot, put in a name and password
<mikebot> tristanmike, any name/pw?
<tristanmike> mikebot, yeah, that's all I did
<curvamacz> Anyone on this reverse tunnel for vnc?
<mikebot> tristanmike, ah it worked..haha okay, thanks a lot
<tristanmike> mikebot, no prob, it's been a while for me :P
<mikebot> tristanmike, no worries--sorry if it seemed like i was rushing you
<mikebot> tristanmike, i have class in 15 is why
<mikebot> tristanmike, thanks a lot again, i gotta go, cya
<tristanmike> mikebot, not at all =)
<eXistenZ> where can I get realplayer from
<tristanmike> !tell eXistenZ about realplayer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eXistenZ about restricted
<tristanmike> eXistenZ, I LOVE your nick, awesome movie, blew my freakin' mind
<eXistenZ> tristanmike, thanks :-)
<coyctecm> there are some updates for breezy but depencies are not ok
<Enursha> tristanmike, cant find any uninstall file, im i gona have to manual uninstall it?
<jerware> keithhhhhhhhh:  apt-cache search wmv.  i found vlc but it doesent work
<nalioth> jerware: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<jerware> whats /msg  nalioth ?
<nir\> hi
<tristanrehearsal> Enursha, it seems so, let the hunting begin
<nir\> where i can see if my system fits to XGL ?
<nalioth> jerware: you type /msg ubotu w32codecs
<jerware> at the shell?
<nalioth> nir\: 'cat /etc/issue'  if it doesnt say dapper drake, you can't run xgl
<Enursha> tristanrehearsal, Nooooooo, ahwell, cheers neway.
<tristanrehearsal> Enursha, if you use checkinstall, it makes a ".deb" and makes apt aware which means you can "apt-get remove" or use synaptic
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux, you there mate?
<Enursha> tristanrehearsal, cool, think i might do that next time then, might save me a fair bit of haslle
<WiFiTux> yes
<Jarigo1> okay back to my problem then
<tristanrehearsal> Enursha, but again, if you have your build directory still, you can check for something that will uninstall it for you, make sure you scour that build dir.
<Jarigo1> i want to use eth1 as default
<nir\> nalioth: so i'll upgrade to Dapper , but what then , does XGL supports Voodoo 3000 ?
<cj> hahahahahhaah: http://spaces.msn.com/mmm2006-02-08_10.09/editorial/default/images/Spaces_icon.gif
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: type "route" and check if the default gateway has to do with which interface.
<Jarigo1> okay hold on
<tristanrehearsal> Enursha, good luck
<Enursha> tristanrehearsal, i'll have a hunt, if i want to checkinstall, is it literae that command?
<WiFiTux> cj:  is not moving
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux,
<Jarigo1> default         cpc2-burn2-5-0- 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<Jarigo1> default         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<help> can anyone tell me how to get flash player on ubuntu
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: the default is the wlan0
<Jarigo1> how 2 change?
<nalioth> Jarigo1: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin
* Thug-N-Me back
<Jarigo1> k...
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: great question... hhmm
<Jarigo1> it was 2 lines
<Jarigo1> i talk more than 2 lines
<halpo> apua
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: which is the gateway for eth1?
<halpo> how do i get sshd to ubuntu?
<tucoz> Hello, I am having trouble with getting my ati radeon x700 card properly set up
<WiFiTux> halpo: sudo apt-get install sshd?
<Jarigo1> what do u mean?
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: what is the IP of the router of eth1?
<halpo> apt-get didnt find sshd
<Jarigo1> 82.4.118.125
<WiFiTux> halpo: sudo apt-cache search ssh
<Jarigo1> 82.4.118.0
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
<tucoz> fgl_glxgears does not work, although fglrxinfo tells me I have open gl installed
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: sudo route add default gw 82.4.118.125
<davmor2> halpo just enter synaptic and type in ssh click on openssh-server
<tucoz> hmm, fglrxinfo tells me the vendor of opengl is mesa
<Jarigo1> .SIOCADDRT: File exists
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: what matters here is which interface came up when. That will define which owns the default gateway
<Jarigo1> i need to beable to use both connections
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: now, do route again.
<Jarigo1> sec
<Jarigo1> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: you cannot have 2 default gateways. You ca still ue both conenctions but not for internet. one ca be internal and the other the internet, the internet one has to own the gateway
<Jarigo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9922
<PhoenixP3K> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: run the route command \I gave you
<halpo> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                   [fail] 
<XiCillin> should that upgrader tell you, you can upgrade to dapper now
<XiCillin> or wil lit do that on the 20th/
<halpo> what should i do
<WiFiTux> halpo: sudo apt-get --reinstall install sshd?
<WiFiTux> halpo: why did it fail?
<halpo> dunno
<halpo> thats why i am asking
<robinl1> how to disable the screensaver without using the graphical dialog? (crashes at preview)
<WiFiTux> halpo: reinstall it.
<XiCillin> halpo, how would we know why it failed?
<chrisw69> hello
<XiCillin> het
<halpo> dunno
<chrisw69> I'm a real noob
<XiCillin> good for you
<WiFiTux> lol
<chrisw69> I have never used linux before
<chrisw69> ok lol
<XiCillin> awesome
<WiFiTux> chrisw69: wassup?
<chrisw69> nm i'm trying to get to grips with this
<WiFiTux> chrisw69: wassup?
<harrison> is there a chan for dapper only?
<WiFiTux> halpo: i doubt it
<nalioth> harrison: #ubuntu+1
<moonlite> harrison: #ubuntu+1
<WiFiTux> oh
<moonlite> nalioth: yay!
<robinl1> how to disable the screensaver without using the graphical dialog? (crashes at preview)
<harrison> thx
<WiFiTux> robinl1: ? killall screensaver?
<Jarigo1> WiFiTux, i did?
<Jarigo1> :S
<Jarigo1> it said that.
* Holden : Does anyone know if Ubuntu works on SPARC processors?
<SGershon> Somebody knows how to add an 'Open Terminal' option to desktop right-click?
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: ok, you need to run that command agani and see fi the default changes to the one we want.
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: else, dhclient eth1 again
<chrisw69> Can anyone tell me how to fix my desktop, it's like 10-20 pixels off centre, my monitor has moved it over as far as it can
<WiFiTux> chrisw69: you need the monitor to arrange that.
<Jarigo1> GRR I DID!
<Jarigo1> I pasted it to that paste bin!:|
<userics> hi
<Jarigo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9922
<Jarigo1> Thats the output!
<chrisw69> i have changed the monitor to try to sort it but it won't go any further
<syllogism> has anyone else had a lot of  trouble with amaroK 1.3.7 on ubuntu? - I get a lot of crashes from it
<chrisw69> i have a horrible line down the side of my screen
<HymnToLife> syllogism> tried upgrading to 1.3.8 ?
<userics> does anyone know how to get ati working properly, i still get "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" after trying whats on the forums :|
<WiFiTux> Jarigo1: i know. then ifconfig eth1 down, ifconfig wlan0 down and then try configuring them again with the eth1 being the last to be loaded.
<SGershon> chrisw69, maybe it is set to use dual-monitor? (Maybe I'm saying something stupid)
<syllogism> HymnToLife, is 1.3.8 in repository?
<Jarigo1> k
<maximaus> SGershon, I've got that, forgot how tho, just search the forums. :P
<nalioth> SGershon: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<WiFiTux> chrisw69: is your monitor LCD?
<HymnToLife> syllogism> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.8.php
<tituxx> hallo
<tituxx> Hello World
<joelw23> i need some help installing gcc
<HymnToLife> instead of messing with the repos just for that, better download and install the debs imo
<nalioth> tituxx: this is a help channel, not a social one. join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<tituxx> I need some help installing itunes!
<joelw23> getting no acceptable cc found
<halpo> i installed unrar and tried to unrar some rar files but the unrar manual sucks so i did it wrong so could some one show me an example how to unrar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> joelw23: install "build-essential"
<joelw23> ok
<nalioth> halpo: did you install "unrar-nonfree" ?
<userics> ATI , "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" ;;; any solutions?
<joelw23> where do i get that??
<Thug-N-Me> is " vmailadmin " available via apt ? any repo for it ?
<nalioth> joelw23: use synaptic
<halpo> i installed unrar
<nalioth> halpo: install 'unrar-nonfree'
<halpo> ok
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
<tituxx> Hi, I need help to listen on music via internet (radiostasions)
<Jarigo> okay
<Jarigo> WiFiTux,
<Jarigo> its the same
<Jarigo> i put them down then brought them up
<yaaar> word
<tituxx> can anyone help me????
<yaaar> tituxx: no one can help you now!
<userics> shoutcast.com
<nalioth> tituxx: you may join ##mac or ##apple or ##windows or ##macosx and ask there
<userics> ATI , "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" ;;; any solutions?
<halpo> nalioth, i already had that :)
<nalioth> halpo: "unrar x file.rar"
<nalioth> spb: howdy
<Jarigo> WiFiTux, u there
<syllogism> HymnToLife, Thank you - much appreciated
<tituxx> so I can't do that in UBUNTU?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c83-250-229-208.bredband.comhem.se]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<eXistenZ> How can I Install mplayer to work with firefox 1.5?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<syllogism> eXistenZ, there's something called mplayer-plugin or something like that. . . worked great for me
<sHaDe> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<moparfan90> hello. i have the game cube downloaded ... and when i go to run the exe file i cant.. nothing happens... and its not a windows exe foel
<yaaar> syllogism: for ff 1.5?
<moparfan90> file*
<joelw23> nalioth: where do i get synaptic
<syllogism> yaaar, sorry?
<SGershon> maximaus, thanks for the attention;
<SGershon> nalioth, thanks for the link.
<FlannelKing> nalioth: I hardly think that was requried, he just doesnt know how to behave in IRC
<nalioth> ubotu: tell joelw23 about synaptic
<SGershon> nalioth, looking at it now. Cool site.
<syllogism> yaaar,  - oh no, 1.0.7
<yaaar> syllogism: i've got mplayer-plugin on firefox 1.0.x ......
<Jarigo> WiFiTux, :| u there!!!!
<nalioth> FlannelKing: he has been in and out of here several times today. he was given plenty of help when he first arrived.
<yaaar> syllogism: but he's asking about 1.5
<moparfan90> how do you run a executable in consle?
<FlannelKing> nalioth: ah, wasnt aware of that.
<Ch1p_tut> fatal IO error 104 (could not connect to peer(or something)) on X server. ----- No screen found. HELP1
<syllogism> oh - sorry, I use 1.0.7
<yaaar> moparfan90: if it's located in a directory in your $PATH, you can just type it's name
<yaaar> moparfan90: otherwise, you have to specify the path explicitly
<moparfan90> yaaar, ok
<Jarigo> ffs.
<Jarigo> :|
<Jarigo> answer
<yaaar> moparfan90: if it's in the same directory you're in, you can just do    ./app
<zAo^> Ch1p_tut: change the hsync and vsync in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yaaar> (where app is the name of your executable)
<GnarusLeo> Hello! I have a XVGA (15,4") HP Pavilion ... wich use an ATI card. I am trying to install fglrx drivers, but when I do, the screen just flickers alot, and I cant see anything. Even though the X is running ... anyone can help?
<markk> how do you install a .deb package?
<joelw23> nalioth: where do i get synaptic
<webex> anyone know how to replace all - whit a space using sed?
<nalioth> joelw23: look at your private messages
<zAo^> markk:  sudo dpkg -i <pkg>.deb
<yaaar> so, does dapper use metacity's new compositing manager?
<edward0> 's/-/ /'
<Ch1p_tut> zAo^ thanx a bunch!
<webex> edward0,  thanks
<joelw23> thanks
<yaaar> webex: i would think something like       sed s/-/ /g     ....but i'm not sure on that
<edward0> webex: append g to it for global, 's/-/ /g'
<userics> FFGLRXX Hellpp
<syllogism> is there an easy way to disable some items from starting up with the computer?
<userics> "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"  won't go away ;;::
<nalioth> ubotu: tell syllogism about bum
<nalioth> syllogism: check your priv msgs
<Thug-N-Me> syllogism install rcconf
<zAo^> syllogism: run "gnome-session-properties"
<nalioth> !bum
<ubotu> I heard bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<richie_> In my Home folder, I have a folder named "Documents." I use it to store Open Office documents (duh). It's not actually mounted like a hard drive or CD, but mounted is the way it's best described. It shows up in the Places menu along with the Computer folder and my mounted NTFS partition. Last time this happened (on a different Ubuntu installation), all I had to do was delete it from the Places column in a folder. It isn't showing
<richie_>  up there this time. If I rename the file, it automatically removes itself. How do I fix this minor, but annoying problem? I want it gone.  *rollseyes*
<syllogism> zAo^, I was more talking about things like apache, postgresql, sshd, and vsftpd
<syllogism> thanks guys
<zAo^> syllogism: k. Try "bum"
<p0mppu> h-e-l-p :|
<p0mppu> my X just got broken goddammit
<Thug-N-Me> syllogism apt-get install rcconf , then run " rcconf " you`ll like it :)
<zAo^> p0mppu: you did?
<p0mppu> I tried doing a apt-get upgrade
<syllogism> I'll try both
<syllogism> thanks
<Xamusk> is dapper going to take too much to be released?
<Thug-N-Me> syllogism gnome-session-properties  doesnt list you up all the running services
<syllogism> Thug-N-Me, I noticed - that's why I was curious if there was another approach lol
<zAo^> p0mppu: to dapper?
<nalioth> Xamusk: dapper releases april 20
<p0mppu> gnome-btdownload failed
<Xamusk> oh... too much to wait... :(
<p0mppu> zAo^: yes
<richie_> I have a folder in my Home called "Documents."  For some reason, it appears under Places with the Computer icon.  When I rename it, it goes away.  How do I keep it from appearing under Places?
<yaaar> nalioth: do you know whether dapper uses metacity's new compositing manager?
<zAo^> p0mppu: did you dist-upgrade ?
<p0mppu> zAo^: no, just upgrade
<p0mppu> it wasn't supposed to remove anything
<syllogism> another question - is there a way to get amaroK to possibly buffer more of each song before it plays? - Right now if I do anything that appears to take some resources while amarok is playing - it starts skipping badly
<ubuntu> boo
<p0mppu> so I wonder why X got broken
<zAo^> p0mppu: well, dist-upgrade afterwards
<p0mppu> zAo^: but it tells me it removes programs
<Jarigo> WiFiTux, :| u there!!!!
<p0mppu> like hotplug for example
<p0mppu> and k3b
<xanathema> has the next name for ubuntu been thought up yet?
<p0mppu> so it's not desireable
<p0mppu> "do I have to?"
<zAo^> p0mppu: yes, thats dist-upgrading to a testing version dude..
<yaaar> xanathema: the next one after dapper drake?
<slabby> can anyone help me install amsn please
<xanathema> yaaar: yes, the one after dapper
<p0mppu> zAo^: well I hope the apps come back when dapper is finally released?
<slabby> I have the amd 64 version as a .bin file
<yaaar> xanathema: i don't think so...
<ubuntu> boo
<xanathema> yaaar: any day now I guess :)
<webex> edward0, if i want to do it to a env option like $USER  how do i do that? it looks for a file
<zAo^> p0mppu: apps like what?
<p0mppu> zAo^: apps like k3b, hotplug etc
<zAo^> slabby: not in the repos?
<slabby> zAo^, cant see it
<zAo^> p0mppu: hotplug must be removed >> udev. k3b runs fine on my dapper
<zAo^> slabby: universe / multiverse enabled?
<slabby> zAo^, yep
<edward0> webex: echo "$USER" | sed 's/-/ /g'
<zAo^> slabby: hmm. lemme see
<webex> edward0, oh.. of cours.. thanks a lot!
<edward0> webex: np :)
<slabby> zAo^, sos found it
<yaaar> anybody know whether metacity's new compositing manager is turned on in dapper? like, to do drop-shadows, "wobbly minimize", etc. and to avoid window tearing and improve performance?
<zAo^> slabby: there is a am64 version: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=amsn&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<SirKillalot> how do I switch windows with bitchx?
<SirKillalot> channels i.e.
<yaaar> it's available in gnome 2.14, but requires some pretty new xorg stuff...
<yaaar> so i was just wondering if dapper was going to use it....it sure seems cool
<p0mppu> zAo^: well ok, I made it dist-upgrade..I hope you're right
<zAo^> yaaar: donno, running compiz, but version is: 1:2.13.144-0ubuntu1
<p0mppu> today nothing goes all right, my washing machine spit the water on the floor etc
<p0mppu> damn
<zAo^> p0mppu: You'll be fine :)
<yaaar> zAo^: compiz?
<ozgurgerilla> when I try installing ubuntu it goes to the command screen what do i do?
<p0mppu> off for a while -->
<Jarigo> WiFiTux, :| u there!!!!
<zAo^> yaaar: Novell WM
<edward0> SirKillalot: /window next ?
<yaaar> zAo^: also, isn't that 2.13.x stuff just the 2.14 prereleases?
<edward0> SirKillalot: /window help
<yaaar> zAo^: oh nevermind
<yaaar> zAo^: er....wait, so are you saying it's not using metacity at all?
<jannov> hi, how can i rip video stream .ram ?
<cyphase> stupid scheduled power outages
<zAo^> yaaar: Yes, that's right. I use Xgl server, Compiz WM and Gnome 2.13.* DE (2.14 pre yes)
<yaaar> gotcha
<Xamusk> good... got swsusp working
<yaaar> zAo^: well, the new metacity looks really slick...but I'm just trying to get a feel for what I might have to do to X to turn on the coolest part (the gl desktop rendering)
<zAo^> yaaar: you have a spare computer? try dapper + xgl + compiz (see forums for instructions)
<slabby> zAo^, but it wont download the package
<slabby> zao^, sticks here 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com] 
<markk> ok
<ozgurgerilla> how the fu** do i install ubuntu?
<markk> how does one get lpd installed on ubuntu?
<zAo^> slabby: try to remove all the "gb."
<markk> ozgurgerilla, real simple.  put in cd, boot, and let it install.
<edward0> markk: cups?
<yaaar> markk: based on his earlier comment, it looks like the installer may be bailing out on him
<ozgurgerilla> markk: a dr-dos command appears
<markk> well, i want to install a brother driver
<WiFiTux> Jarigo: you need to play with it.
<ozgurgerilla> what do i do there?
<markk> and the brother driver wants lpd installed
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: dr-dos? are you sure it's booting from the install cd?
<markk> but it has a cups wrapper for it
<Xamusk> oops... swsusp turned off my sound :O
<markk> the brother drivers come as .deb files
<jannov> why is clipboard in ubuntu so weird ? :)
<pippijn> hi all, what could it be that I can ssh to a box with root but not with a normal user account?
<me2win> if i have an ATI card, I don't need the NVIDIA binary kernel module on boot up, right?
<xanathema> jannov: it is?  seems to work pretty normally...
<ozgurgerilla> what is caldera dr-dos?
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: in other words....the ubuntu install cd definitely does not contain or run any sort of dos, so if you are really seeing caldera's name anyplace, it's not booting from the cd
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: it's basically comparable to ms-dos or pc-dos
<ozgurgerilla> ok
<markk> caldera's dr dos is often used to format drives, check drives, or put on bootable cd's to manipulate or test hard drives
<markk> it is used for almost nothing else
<SGershon> After installiing phpMyAdmin, I have a "eeds a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret)" error.
<netstalker> Greetings Ubuntu dudes!
<yaaar> markk: a few touch-screen bar games
<SGershon> I edited blowfish_secret.inc.php, and still the error.
<markk> which means you're booting from  drive that has been previously prepred using dr dos, or  from a cd that's actually not ubuntu
<yaaar> markk: but most are on linux these days
<trappist> pippijn: does /etc/nologin exist on the box?
<pippijn> yes
<trappist> remove it
<pippijn> why?
<trappist> it's the cause of your problem
<pippijn> hmm
<trappist> something didn't go right when the machine was booting - that file is supposed to get deleted when you're all booted up.
<pippijn> ah..
<ozgurgerilla> yaar: now its booting from the cd rom but still goes to caldera's dr-rom with A:\> .... what do i do?
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: you're sure there's not a floppy in the drive?
<ozgurgerilla> dnt have a floppy
<pippijn> trappist: gone, still doesn't work
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: then it looks like you've got dos on the hard drive and it's booting from that
<pippijn> restarted sshd too
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: check bios settings....
<trappist> pippijn: anything interesting in /var/log/auth.log?
<pippijn> isn't there
<ozgurgerilla> yaar: what do I do in bios?\
<trappist> pippijn: also, what error do you get when you try to ssh in?
<pippijn> I am asking for /var/log/secure now
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: change the boot order so it tries the cd first
<pippijn> trappist: remote closed conn
<pippijn> after providing the correct password
<ozgurgerilla> i have..
<pippijn> what is "PermitUserEnvironment no"?
<trappist> pippijn: is this breezy?
<trappist> pippijn: it's in the sshd_config man page
<pippijn> trappist: it is no ubuntu.. I don't know what it is but not ubuntu. I came here because I use ubuntu and I like the community
<pippijn> able people etc.
<Ch1p_tut> fatal IO error 104(no remote connection to peer or something) on x server. - no screen found
<Ven] n^> i just installed ubuntu, and boot stops at starting hotplug subsystem.. any clues?
<ozgurgerilla> yaaar: any other ideas? tried it but doesnt work?
<pippijn> I don't own the box, I want ssh to it
<trappist> pippijn: I see.  on ubuntu there would be useful information in /var/log/auth.log.  not sure where to have you look on your box.
<pippijn> I do
<pippijn> and the owner is looking at it now
<netstalker> Has anyone been able to install and run Enlightenment on Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<pippijn> or at least I told him to
<trappist> ok
<Ven] n^> its version 5.10
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: not really....
<pippijn> maybe if he can get vnc up...
<netstalker> Ven] n disable your "firewire" and it should continue to install
<Ven] n^> how?
<mikael_> Hi does anybody know how I make my gnome-session (panel and nautilus) only appear on display :0.0 (I have :0.0 and :0.1) I tried putting DISPLAY=:0.0 in $HOME/.gnomerc but it doesn't have any effect! I still see the panel and a nautilus desktop on :0.1 ??
<pippijn> I know :) I will do vnc
<netstalker> in your BIOS setting just turn it off
<pippijn> it will be faster if I look at the system
<Ch1p_tut> fatal IO error 104(no remote connection to peer or something) on x server. - no screen found _ (my hz settings are following: 28 - 51 _ 43 - 60)
<pippijn> but what is "PermitUserEnvironment no"?
<ozgurgerilla> yaaar: am i meant to get the caldoras dos? and the command A:\>
<pippijn> in sshd_config
<ozgurgerilla> if yes what do i type?\
<joelw23> how do i get qmake
<Ven] n^> netstalker, can i just shutdown by power button?
<yaaar> ozgurgerilla: no, like i said, caldera dr-dos has *absolutely nothing* to do with ubuntu. if you are seeing that, then whatever you are booting from is *not* an ubuntu install cd
<netstalker> yes
<Ven] n^> thank you
<netstalker> NP had the same trouble with my new machine
<netstalker> exit
<Ch1p_tut> fatal IO error 104(no remote connection to peer or something) on x server. - no screen found _ (my hz settings are following: 28 - 51 _ 43 - 60)
<Ch1p_tut> fatal IO error 104(no remote connection to peer or something) on x server. - no screen found _ (my hz settings are following: 28 - 51 _ 43 - 60)
<chrisw69> heh I found the problem with my monitor and desktop problem
<chrisw69> monitor doesn't fully support 75hz ;\
<pippijn> trappist: it is a pam problem
<trappist> pippijn: what did you find?
<pippijn> pam: permission denied
<pippijn> something like that
<trappist> bleh.  that's not every helpful.
<pippijn> PAM session failed
<pippijn> perms denied
<pippijn> and fatal..
<chrisw69> Can anyone help me with something?
<pippijn> and after accepted password
<trappist> pippijn: sounds like bad file permissions somewhere, but without more verbose logs it's gonna be tough to track down
<pippijn> how can I make it more verbose?
<plagiats-gnomeXP> hi, I'm trying to make gnome look like winxp (to show that linux may not systematically disturbs habits of users). Do any one of you know where  I can find windows XP icons please ?
<Ven] n^> i just installed ubuntu, and boot stops at "starting hotplug subsystem".. any clues?
<Ch1p_tut> fatal IO error 104(no remote connection to peer or something) on x server. - no screen found _ (my hz settings are following: 28 - 51 _ 43 - 60)
<reinheart> guys, i have a dri issue on an Intel 855GM based board, it worked on default Xorg came with Dapper Drake but when I installed Xgl dri is no longer working, any hints on making it work with Xgl ?
<pippijn> hm
<pippijn> trappist: I am looking at /etc/pam.d/sshd
<pippijn> trappist: it says auth required pam_nologin.so
<pippijn> and
<pippijn> account required pam_stack.so service=system-auth
<pippijn> and!
<me2win> plagiats-gnomeXP, check gnome-look.org
<pippijn> session required pam_selinux.so
<pippijn> what about selinux
<plagiats-gnomeXP> me2win, I did. actually I think I just found what I was looking for : http://benjamin.sipsolutions.net/experience/
<WiFiTux> anyone knos how can I give a simple user rights to a mounted HD? something about the mask I remember.,
<trappist> pippijn: check out my /etc/pam.d/ssh -> http://linuxkungfu.org/tmp/ssh
<pippijn> commenting it out doesn't help
<chrisw69> Is it possible for me to access my primary hard drive containing the windows xp partition (NTFS) from my slave hard drive running linux?
<pippijn> I will put this up on rafb.net/paste
<chrisw69> I want to listen to my music on both xp and linux
<me2win> chrisw69, yes, you need to mount it
<chrisw69> I'm really new to linux, do you want to explain in more detail
<WiFiTux> !umask
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, WiFiTux
<WiFiTux> dammed
<Ch1p_tut> fatal IO error 104(no remote connection to peer or something) on x server. - no screen found . HELP!
<pippijn> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CkxHaA82.html
<me2win> sure chrisw69, in order to see devices. Linux has to "mount" them in order to do things with them. In this case, you want to use a hard drive in your computer, so you have to mount it and make it accessible. Think of a mount point as a ship dock. You have to dock the ship before you can unload the goods.
<chrisw69> right..
<chrisw69> thanks
<chrisw69> Could you explain how to do ths?
<me2win> so what you have to do is mount the hard drive, you can do that by talking to ubotu :D
<chrisw69> I don't want to waste your time :\
<me2win> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<pippijn> trappist: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CkxHaA82.html
<me2win> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<me2win> ^-- That one chrisw69
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hi, I have a full version windows xp and ubuntu linux running, can I use vmware to access my windows xp inside linux??
<trappist> pippijn: my guess is it's an selinux issue
<trappist> pippijn: and I have no experience with selinux
<reinheart> keithhhhhhhhh : No.  VMWare is a virtual machine and you have to install Windows XP inside it again
<jerware> keithhhhhh: see winie
<keithhhhhhhhh> crap
<jerware> wine
<pippijn> oh
<pippijn> yes
<pippijn> trappist: I found it in some forum
<keithhhhhhhhh> reinheart - is there anyway to do what I said?
<jerware> wine but it's a bitch and a half
<chrisw69> me2win, would this cause any problems when asking the windows partition in windows?
<jerware> there's a win4lin
<keithhhhhhhhh> jerware - ya but wine is an emulator
<jerware> ahh
<jerware> riht
<reinheart> keithhhhhhhhh : Depends on how you define "access"
<trappist> keithhhhhhhhh: you can use vmware to boot the windows partition, but the real windows partition may never boot again if you do that.
<me2win> chrisw69, do you mean will you mounting in linux cause problems when you want to use windows? no
<chrisw69> thanks
<reinheart> keithhhhhhhhh : If you meant accessing the partition and running Windows programs you need Wine
<WiFiTux> can anyone give me a line for fstab to give acess to users on anothr partition"?
<keithhhhhhhhh> reinheart - I meant run windows programs
<goodboy> hello
<chrisw69> linux allows you to play mp3 doesn't it?
<keithhhhhhhhh> hmmm I guess Ill try wine for now
<me2win> chrisw69, yes
<chrisw69> :p
<WiFiTux> chrisw69: www.ubuntu.com / WiKi / in the search mp3
<me2win> chrisw69, its a fair question :D
<goodboy> where i can find room ubuntu fransh
<goodboy> ???
<WiFiTux> lol
<me2win> goodboy, frances?
<chrisw69> I'm sure you get annoyed at all these nooby questions we ask!
<WiFiTux> #ubuntu-fr?
<me2win> chrisw69, nah
<me2win> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<goodboy> oui je vexu un room fr
<goodboy> svp
<goodboy> thanks
<WiFiTux> bien
<me2win> no problem
<Ch1p_tut> fatal IO error 104(no remote connection to peer or something) on x server. - no screen found . HELP!
<WiFiTux> can anyone give me a line for fstab to give acess to users on anothr partition"?
<Seewai> change the umask? or the user?
<WiFiTux> Seewai: dunno
<Seewai> what is it exactly that you want to do?
<WiFiTux> Seewai: let my users RW to the new HD
<Seewai> then something like:
<Seewai> /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,gid=100,umask=002              0       0
<DShepherd> the breezy iso's that are on ubuntulinux.org are up-to-date with the latest patches and stuff?
<pippijn> trappist: fixed it
<marie_> does anyone know any file where i can put command-lines to be run at startup?
<pippijn> it was a selinux thing
<HappyFool> DShepherd: i doubt it
<Seewai> might do the trick. gid=100 means make it group-owned by group users, and umask=002 means give full rwx to the group owner
<DShepherd> HappyFool: :-(.. not kool
<HappyFool> DShepherd: i suspect the iso's are frozen on release
<HappyFool> DShepherd: release management is hard ;)
<thegladiator> here is my screenshot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9925
<DShepherd> HappyFool: ok... I guess your right
<trappist> pippijn: awesome
<DShepherd> HappyFool: thanks..
<thegladiator> simple clear looks :/
<sbalneav> DShepherd: Simply install the iso's and breezy will then prompt to install the updates the first time you log in
<DShepherd> sbalneav: yeah kool
<WiFiTux> Seewai: [4316624.941000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "gid=100" or missing value
<thegladiator> tell me how to like it
<trappist> I don't think gid is a valid option for ext3
<thegladiator> do you*
<ShanghaiTeej> I have like 9 floppy disc drives in my /media folder, the problem is, I don't have any floppy drives hooked up to my computer...how do i get ride of these?
<trappist> I think that's just for vfat and ntfs
<pippijn> trappist: /me happy :)
<trappist> ShanghaiTeej: known issue in dapper.
<ShanghaiTeej> thank you
<WiFiTux> trappist: right, I do have ext3
<trappist> ShanghaiTeej: get rid of the offending lines in /etc/fstab
<trappist> ShanghaiTeej: also for dapper questions please /join #ubuntu+1
<cinder_> Anyone can helpme with engage??
<_Felix> hello
<trappist> ShanghaiTeej: in here it's generally assumed you're running breezy
<thegladiator> hey _Felix
<_Felix> Can anyone help me with files
<Seewai> WiFiTux: you're right, back to the drawing board
<thegladiator> _Felix, askway
<_Felix> I need vmalloc.h and slab.h?
<_Felix> Please
<thegladiator> do a google please
<trappist> _Felix: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<The87Boy> I need a driver to a Nokia 3200. Can't find them via google
<_Felix> I dont have internet... :-/
<_Felix> Need this files to compile the fix for my SM56 :)
<trappist> _Felix: well you need the headers for your running kernel somehow.
<_Felix> well, can anyone send me theese please... :/
<marie_> could anyone help please?
<_Felix> It's about 1-3 MB, and... :/
<marie_> i need to run some commands at every startup
<marie_> but i dont know where to put tzhem
<munti78> I want to update screem from 0.12.1 to 0.16.1, how would I do that?
<chrisw69> me2win, hi again, i have been reading that page shown and it said the steps are automatic on ubuntu 5.10
<HappyFool> marie_: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is an easy but hacky option
<Seewai> marie_: different places are appropriate for different kinds of commands, what is it you want to do?
<me2win> chrisw69, im going to private message you k?
<marie_> like xbindkeys...
<HappyFool> marie_: make sure your commands come *before* the exit 0; also, i'm not sure about when in the boot process bootmisc.sh gets called
<marie_> and s3switch...
<cvtboudreaux> the 64 and 32 bit flight 4 cds dont boot on my computer.... strange
<cinder_> marie_, system - administratios - sessions
<munti78> anyone?
<_Felix> ^^
<cinder_> marie_, sorry, preferencies - sessions and then startup programs
<DoTheRodeo_> how do you kill gnome-panel?
<cinder_> munti78, sudo apt-get upgrade screem
<The87Boy> Somebody in here who know where I can find a driver to Nokia 3200? I already have googled it
<_Felix> proccess skill
<marie_> very kind!
<ShanghaiTeej> killall gnome-panel
<marie_> thx
<_Felix> Nokia 3200 ?
<DoTheRodeo_> thanks
<ShanghaiTeej> no problem
<The87Boy> _Felix, Yes
<_Felix> Is 'vmalloc.h' the same as 'malloc.h' ?
<USB-man> hello !
<USB-man> how can i format an external usb hard rive ?
<concept10> The87Boy, what is the Nokia 3200
<_Felix> 87: wait a sev
<ubuntu> hi. does anyone have any examples of a dapper sources.list?
<USB-man> drive*
<munti78> cinder_: thanks
<ShanghaiTeej> get gparted, it's a pretty good tool for formating
<The87Boy> concept10, An mobile phone
<concept10> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<_Felix> Hello!
<ubuntu> yeah, they arent answering over in ubuntu+1..
<me2win> chrisw69, did you get my messages?
<cvtboudreaux> does anyone else have the problem of the flight 4 live cds not working?
<_Felix> I tried to search my computer for : 'slab.h' and 'vmalloc.h' but havent FOUND it!
<Draconicus> I installed an ethernet controller card AFTER installing Ubuntu. How can I make Ubuntu recognize and use my card? It doesn't automatically.
<HappyFool> _Felix: use packages.ubuntu.com -- it looks like vmalloc.h is a kernel header file
<_Felix> thanks! eerm... HappyFool
<cinder_> Anyone can helpme with engage??
<cvtboudreaux> i guess not
<cinder_> I cannot launch engage
<cinder_> properly
<richard> how can i use g++ under kde?
<CarlFK> what is the name of the VM that runs on Linux?
<chrisw69> me2win
<chrisw69> yes i did, i can't post the messages though
<me2win> chrisw69, ah, you need to register it says right?
<chrisw69> yes
<me2win> register with nickserv real quick
<chrisw69> ok
<The87Boy> Somebody :'( How can help you with that mobile phone driver (Nokia 3200)? I already I have tried everything, I guess
<_Felix> could it be in usr/share/doc folder?
<Syco54645> i am having some problems with firefox in breezy.  i am running ff 1.5, but when it is rendering a page it uses alot of my processor (gkrellm reports 99% of processor usage when it is rendering).  does anyone know why this would be happening?
<davro> are there any other decent ftp/sftp clients something like mac transmit would be a dream, gFTP keeps crashing on dapper.
<_Felix> hehe
<_Felix> Memory leak
<The87Boy> Syco54645, do you have some extensions installed?
<_Felix> Dont use that version!
<slabby> is odd around?
<dee_> hello.
<_Felix> It happens to everyone... 50 MB of memory!
<Syco54645> The87Boy: yeah but i was having this problem before i installed them.
<_Felix> eats up your RAM
<richard> how can i use gcc or g++ under kde? before i use gnome and i don't have any problem?
<dee_> I habe a little question concerning zenity? Do anyone use it?
<Syco54645> davro: gftp crashes on any version.
<GC-scoolioke> hmm I've an old 450 Mhz pc here, somebody suggested me to install Xubuntu on it so i followed the instruction on the ubuntu site but now I have a problem. When i start up the program I just get a black screen... Does anybody know how I can solve that problem?
<slabby> are you here odd?
<The87Boy> Syco54645, then I don't know :(
<GC-scoolioke> they told me to search for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Draconicus> Can anyone help me with my ethernet card problem? D:
<GC-scoolioke> I found some warnings but no errors
<concept10> GC-scoolioke, you may need to reconfig X for lower resolution
<Syco54645> The87Boy: i have tab mix plus, flashgot, and adblock installed for my extensions
<MASTER_NET> gorna
<GC-scoolioke> concept10: how do i do that?
<MASTER_NET> axaxa
<concept10> Syco54645, explain flashgot to me
<The87Boy> I also have flashgot and adblock installed, so it couldn't be them
<Syco54645> concept10: um recursive downloading of all links on a webpage.  only does it when i tell it to though.  it works alot like flashget
<Syco54645> there was an update to tabmix plus
<Syco54645> so i just got that maybe there was a problem with it
<dee_> Draconicus: if it's an "easy to solve" problem I can help ... maybe. :)
<Syco54645> The87Boy: what version of firefox are you using?
<Draconicus> dee_: How do I use an ethernet card that I just added? It wasn't in the machine when I installed Ubuntu.
<richard> anyone can helpe me to use gcc or g++ under Kde?
<concept10> GC-scoolioke, if you could, (or know how) reboot in the recovery mode (command line only)  and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) remove the resolutions for your card to handle
<davro> Syco54645: fair enough gFTP sucks then, any recommendations for an X based ftp/sftp client ?
<Syco54645> nope it is still doing it.  and it takes forever to load pages, and they are just on my local machine!
<GC-scoolioke> thx alot concept10, i'm going to try that
<keithhhhhhhhh> how can I search all the directories from the root for a particular file?
<Syco54645> davro: no not really.  i have been using winscp with wine (no config needed) to do ssh transfers to my web server, but i think it also does ftp
<concept10> GC-scoolioke, you know how to use nano?
<Syco54645> keithhhhhhhhh: find / | grep _file_
<dee_> Draconicus: hm, sorry... don't know this.
<Syco54645> keithhhhhhhhh: or you can use slocate file (this is faster, but you need to run a sudo updatedb)
<concept10> GC-scoolioke, its just a simple text editor, just go down and that file and delete the extra resolutions above 1024x768
<keithhhhhhhhh> thanks
<Syco54645> np
<concept10> GC-scoolioke, and then save, back at the command line do a sudo reboot
<Syco54645> keithhhhhhhhh: i use slocate just because it is so much faster once the db is made.  just set a cron job to run ubdatedb every so often that way you never have to worry about it
<GC-scoolioke> concept10: i'm a total linux noob but i'll try to do my best. if it's a simple text editor I think I'll find it :-)
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya I just tried slocate thanks  ;)
<concept10> GC-scoolioke, its simple, Ctrl X is save
<davro> Syco54645: That sounds quite a work around, i use scp on the command line or secpanel for gui based scp transfer client, but im after a ftp/sftp client kinda like the mac transmit.
<keithhhhhhhhh> syco - Im still screwed, I misinstalled wine and I dont know where all the files went :S
<Enthusiast78> greetings! how do I set the 'recovery mode' entries in the 'automagic kernel list' in grub?
<concept10> GC-scoolioke, are you on a linux box now?
<Enthusiast78> sorry... how do I set them as 'lock
<dee_> Draconicus: what did "lspci" return?
<The87Boy> concept10, It's when you have more than one download managers, you can choose which to use
<Syco54645> davro: well winscp has sftp support, but i dont know what mac transmit is like
<The87Boy> Syco54645, Also 1.5
<concept10> The87Boy, I guess I dont get it, I just use the default download manager
<Syco54645> The87Boy: maybe it is flashgot then, but it is rated so highly
<GC-scoolioke> concept10: no, i'm starting him up right now
<The87Boy> Syco54645,  don't know. It could maybe be.
<pinkisntwell>  i just installed a new monitor and ubuntu will only let me choose 640x480 and 60Hz
<Draconicus> dee_: It sees the card, but it's not using it. It IS possible that the card simply doesn't function properly due to a certain area of RAM not being free, but this seems unlikely at best.
<ramvi> Heya! Thanks for a great distro! :) I need an app like multisim. A circuit simulator... Any ideas?
<concept10> The87Boy, but I remember back when I used windows back in 2000, I had a program that would make multiple connections to one download site for one file, it used to be really fast
<Enthusiast78> I mean, without having to alter the entries in the automagic kernel list.
<concept10> ramvi, open up synaptic, there some there
<richard> how can i exit from aplication which is blocked?
<The87Boy> concept10, Yes, it's the reason why FlashGot are being used
<Draconicus> Will Ubuntu generally see and use an ethernet card if it suddenly exists on the system at boot?
<dee_> Draconicus: shouldn't be... could you activate it with "sudo ifconfig eth0 $IP netmask $netmask up", see "man ifconfig" for correct syntax.
<concept10> The87Boy, ok, i get it
<davro> Syco54645: Im not really a mac fan, but at work we have started using them, and Transmit really doe the business just wondered,  Cheers for your time anyway =>
<dee_> Draconicus: I don't think so... It will recognize it but you first must configure it.
<The87Boy> concept10, Great. Then you have lerned something today ;)
<Enthusiast78> What I want is to protect the system from someone booting in 'recovery mode' and messing it up...
<ramvi> concept10, what do I search for?
<Draconicus> dee_: Well, how do I configure it? That's the problem.
<Syco54645> davro: sorry i couldnt be more help, good luck.  you may check gentoo-portage.com as they have a nice online version of portage there with screen shots and you can search it.  that is what i use at least
<concept10> ramvi, maybe electronic
<ramvi> :/
<Draconicus> Rephrased question: How do I configure a newly added ethernet card?
<ClayG> any tips for getting a mic to work with ubuntu?
<Enthusiast78> Draconicus, You can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<pinkisntwell> i installed a new video card and xorg.conf still has my old one, how do I make it see the new one?
<Draconicus> ClayG: Run alsamixer and unmute the Mic channel. Alternatively, try the input section in GNOME volume manager.
<dee_> Draconicus: I think with ifconfig you could do this... but you must add it manually to /ect/network/interfaces.
<concept10> ramvi, in synaptic, hit the sections tab on left and look at Electronics (universe)
<Enthusiast78> Draconicus, Just copying another card's block and changing the values to the new one will do. Then /etc/init.d/network restart to apply changes.
<Draconicus> dee_: Thanks! That's the most help I've had in days!
<Draconicus> Enthusiast78: There has been no card previous to this one...
<Stormx2> how do I install dapper from breezy? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Draconicus> Enthusiast78: Thanks, though. I'll use your help and dee_'s in combination.
<dee_> Draconicus: Really? Aren't the people helpful here? ;)
<Draconicus> dee_: Not when it's a question that actually requires thought to answer. :\
<Enthusiast78> Draconicus, No problem, 'man interfaces' will give you an example of how /etc/interfaces should look like. ;)
<richard> hey anyone know how to exit from an aplication which is blocked?
<ClayG> how can i test it after i run also mixer, and which button is the toggle? to unmute, it looks liek can rasie the volume but it's still muted, Drac[Server] 
<Draconicus> Enthusiast78: Cool. Thanks. :D
<ClayG> how can i test it after i run also mixer, and which button is the toggle? to unmute, it looks liek can rasie the volume but it's still muted, Dracc
<ClayG> ghegeg
<ClayG> er
<ramvi> concept10, synapic won't start for a reason. Everything is working fine with apt-get update...
<dee_> Draconius: You must only add "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and "auto eth0" to your interfaces-file. (in case it is eth0).
<Draconicus> ClayG: Hit the 'm' key.
<Stormx2> ramvi: tried "gksudo synaptic" in the terminal. What happens then?
<ClayG> thanks alot
<GC-scoolioke> concept10: I deleted everything bigger than 800x600 but I still have the same problem
<concept10> ramvi, you cant use apt-get and synaptic at the same time
<Draconicus> dee_: Okay.
<dee_> richard: Do you know how to use a terminal?
<Enthusiast78> richard, Right-click your panel, then add the "Force Quit" app.
<ramvi> concept10, yeah I know
<richard> dee_ :yes
<dee_> Draconicus: but listen to Enthusiast78 also an read "man interfaces"
<ramvi> Stormx2, hehe, right. Found the sudo with alt-tab
<ramvi> tnx
<dee_> richard: then type "ps -ef | grep name", where name is the name of the application than hangs.
<ClayG> Draconicus, sorry last one. It sounds liek it may be working  jsut cause the extra snow, but how can i test this? whats a recording software i can grab quiclkly and try it ou?
<concept10> GC-scoolioke, maybe try to reconfigure X at the command line,
<dee_> you will get the PID above then kill it with "kill PID" or maybe "kill -9 PID" or "sudo kill PID" if it's not you app.
<Draconicus> ClayG: Just tap your finger on the mic... :P
<ClayG> damn
<Draconicus> ClayG: Yeah... you might not want to crank it up...
<ClayG> i was worried it was like that, still isn't working i also went into system>pref>multimedia selector and have been fiddling with that
<Draconicus> ClayG: I dunno. :\
<Stormx2> he went
<Stormx2> lol
<coyctecm> mozilla-vlc-plugin is not working I get "no picture" when try to watch streams from internet
<richard> dee_:  i eject that command but the program continue block
* Enthusiast78 recommends 'sudo aptitude install xgalaga' to have a great time! :o) (sorry, I just couldn't resist it)
<duri> can you install Ubuntu over the serial console w/out surprises ?
<dee_> richard: try "sudo kill -v -9 PID". what the message then?
<dee_> @all: Did anyone use zenity???
<jimcooncat> dee_ I've played with zenity, I think its fun
<Psykus> is there anyway to use the xbox live communicator under ubuntu/linux? i have the controller plugged into the computer already, the communicator should show up as another USB device
<dee_> jimcooncat: great... my zenity acts funny. :( It ignores the ~ if i want to show an icon.
<jimcooncat> dee_, like "zenity --window-icon=~/myicon.png --text "what are you doing?"
<dee_> jimcooncat: if I use "zenity --notification --window-icon=/home/dee/icon.png" everything is fine. If i use "zenity --notification --window-icon=~/icon.png" it says "Could not load notification icon"
<Hatfield> how do i login as root, the su command is not working
<dee_> jimcooncat: see above... text was a little bit longer.
<Hatfield> ex sudo apt-get install (***
<dee_> Hatfield: not teh correct answer but you should login as root. Just do "sudo".
<nalioth> Hatfield: the root account is locked by design
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Hatfield about root
<nalioth> Hatfield: read your priv msgs
<jimcooncat> dee_, try wrapping the path like --windowicon=`~/icon.png`
<Hatfield> so do i put sudo infront ofcommands i want to run as root?
<nalioth> Hatfield: correct
<jimcooncat> dee_, to make bash resolve it before passing the string along
<Enthusiast78> Hatfield, If you REALLY want to be logged as root, you can 'exec sudo su -', but I guess that should be avoided whenever possible.
<keithhhhhhhhh> can some one tell me how to fix this problem "status database area is locked by another process"
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: please don't advise that. sudo is capable of doing anything su does.
<nalioth> Hatfield: if you need a 'root terminal' use "sudo -i"
<Enthusiast78> nalioth, sorry. :o|
<dee_> jimcooncat: I've tried it with " ' ` and ... nothings works.
<dee_> keithhhhhhhhh: did you have synaptic or something else open?
<keithhhhhhhhh> I dont think so
<keithhhhhhhhh> should I just logout and back in
<jimcooncat> dee_, how about $HOME
<dee_> could help but if there is really a lock file that hasn't been deleted then this wouldn't help.. but try it...
<dee_> jimcooncat: thanks, that works... :)
<Hatfield> do yall use kismet?
<dee_> would be interesting to know why it won't work with ~ but anyway.
<linuxN00B> I have not been able to instal flashplayer I ahve tried sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla;
<linuxN00B>  and I get E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla. any help?
<dee_> keithhhhhhhhh: i have answered you above.
<Psykus> i broke the internet :O
<Hatfield> do yall use kismet?
<dee_> Psykus: yeah someone did something wrong... ;)
<dr_kabuto> #ubuntu-devel
<p0mppu> exit
<Seveas> ok, who tripped over the powercable?
<Hatfield> how do i rup app as root when its an icon
<Enthusiast78> Seveas, LOL!
<coyctecm> anyone get vlc-mozilla-plugin working amd64
<linuxN00B> I have not been able to instal flashplayer I ahve tried sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla; and I get E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla. any help?
<dr_kabuto> #ubuntu-devel
<Psykus> Seveas, I broke the internet, i'm sorry
<dee_> hm, someone has fun with it....
<Seveas> Psykus, I'm tempted to kick you :
<FlannelKing> We're alll going to dieeee!! sigh.
<Hatfield> how do i rup app as root when its an icon
<Seveas> Hatfield, which app?
<me2win> w3wt
<me2win> netsplit
<Hatfield> any of them from the gui?
<Seveas> you shouldn't just run apps as root...
<Enthusiast78> Hatfield, Most apps thar require root permission will ask for your password.
<Hatfield> how do i run them as root?
<Seveas> Hatfield, you shouldn't
<Hatfield> i know, but how do i?
<Seveas> ..
<Enthusiast78> Hatfield, Just click on them, if they need extra permission, they'll ask for your password.
<Psykus> ...and that's how I saved kwanzaa!
<Seveas> Hatfield, in here we help people, we don't like helping people shooting themselves in the foot
<larsie> why isnt .bashrc run when i log in from gdm?
<Seveas> larsie, because you don't run bash....
<joelw23> how do i edit a cnf file
<larsie> ? arent .bashrc supposed to run whenever you log in
<Enthusiast78> larsie, No, only when 'bash' starts up.
<Seveas> no, it's run whenever you start bash
<Seveas> the gnome session is for running things upon login
<Seveas> (system  preferences  session)
<yaaar> joelw23: just use a text editor, like gedit, nano, vi, or emacs
<mrwhoopie> hey all
<Ash-Fox__> What is a program that can monitor connetions and their bandwith usage live? (preferibly with the program name if possible)
<me2win> whats the package needed to play mp3s in rhythmbox?
<mrwhoopie> quick question for anyone that can answer it
<Seveas> Ash-Fox__, bwm comes closest (total bandwidth only)
<mrwhoopie> i'm a newbie...     wondering how to get permissions to read/write to dev/hda1...       ????
<dee_> me2win: I think the gstreamer packages.
<Ash-Fox__> Seveas, total bandwith of programs/connections/all connections?
<yaaar> Ash-Fox__: just on the local machine? or something to get snmp data from switches and other computers and record it?
<Blissex> mrwhoopie: you have to be 'root' and them add those permissions to '/dev/hda1'
<Enthusiast78> me2win, gstreamer0.8-mad
<dee_> mrwhoopie: that depends on what /dev/hda1 is.
<Ash-Fox__> yaar, just on the location machine :)
<me2win> Enthusiast78, thank you
<mrwhoopie> it's my hard drive on my laptop
<Ash-Fox__> *yaaar
<dee_> which filesystem?
<Blissex> mrwhoopie: note that permission to '/dev/hda1' is not the same thing as permissions to the files in that partition.
<Seveas> Ash-Fox__, bwm monitors per interface
!lilo:*! So far, it looks as if that was a temporary flap to our main US hub, rather than an actual problem with the server. The rotation server we lost is holding steady in terms of users now that it's reconnected.
<keithhhhhhhhh> what does APT stand for when installing new repositories?
<me2win> aptitude
<mrwhoopie> what i'm trying to do is write osx to my HD
<me2win> keithhhhhhhhh, aptitude
<Seveas> keithhhhhhhhh, advanced package toolkit
<me2win> or that ^
<me2win> lol
<Mystery47_Newbie> Hello all!
<keithhhhhhhhh> hehe
<keithhhhhhhhh> thanks
!lilo:*! What can happen is that users get nervous when their server splits, and some percentage of them will try to reconnect, hence we got maybe 300 or 400 users switching from the problem server and rejoining channels.
<pinkisntwell> ubuntu will only let me run @ 60Hz, how can I get more refresh rates?
<Seveas> pinkisntwell, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mystery47_Newbie> Hey ppl....i just have some problems....with using wine and installing game what takes 2 CD:s.....why i cant chance disk(i can get it out) when program ask it to chance?
<pinkisntwell> I did that
<mrwhoopie> ie   i want to use the command dd if-tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda
<mrwhoopie> but it won't let me
<Ash-Fox> Mystery47_Newbie umount -f /path/to/cdrom/folder
<Ash-Fox> It will force the drive to unmount.
!lilo:*! I'm going to ping the users on that server, just to see if we're seeing unusual user loss. Noticing them now.
<MrRio> mrwhoopie: hey, are you running from ubuntu livecd?
<Seveas> mrwhoopie, run it as root
<mrwhoopie> i was...  but then i tried the full install... same results for both
<mrwhoopie> so log out and log in as root?
<Seveas> use sudo
<MrRio> mrwhoopie: use livecd, have your tiger image on a networkshare
<MrRio> mrwhoopie, sudo <command>
<mrwhoopie> i could have tiger on a usb drive?
<MrRio> mrwhoopie, yeah u can
<curley_sue> !language
<ubotu> hmm... language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<mrwhoopie> so instead of using /dev/hda in the command...  just use whatever my usbdrive is?
<Mystery47_Newbie> and that give disk out and let me put other one in....and then installing is continueing normally?
<dee_> so thank you for your support and good night. :)
<MrRio> mrwhoopie: what i recommend is you leave a part your harddrive with no partition
<mrwhoopie> my usb drive or my laptop drive?
<Mystery47_Newbie> im asking this because this game....Escape from monkey island...is working so far so nice.....but my job stopped when i just had put other disk in...:)
<MrRio> mrwhoopie, on your laptop drive
!lilo:*! Okay, looks as if we're getting good responses from our users on the problem server. We're still losing some users there, but it's probably nervousness more than loss of connection.
* wickers flips out
<mrwhoopie> ok
<dollar> hello.. i'm using amsn application... why the chat windows open theirselves?
<larsie> how can I make a script that run when the user logs in through gdm
<romo> hello
<mrwhoopie> so this empty partition with no file system will be an accessible hda1, hda2, etc..?
<Mystery47_Newbie> but thanks for helping me.....i just have other thing to ask too....
<MrRio> larsie: you could add it in session. System -> preferences -> sessions
<romo> uhm... i just installed ubuntu 5.10 and i have a big problem
<MrRio> mrwhoopie, yeah, you can get its name using a graphical tool like gparted
<romo> just when i start to use it, my sysrem crashes, my keyboard doesnt respond
<MrRio> mrwhoopie: apt-get install gparted
<Mystery47_Newbie> how i can put teamspeak and game sounds hearing together....?
<romo> just my mouse works, and i cant clic on anything
<mrwhoopie> so then use the command dd if-tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/................
<mrwhoopie> haha the gparted command says locked
<Enthusiast78> mrwhoopie, Note that's 'if=tiger...'
<Juul> how do i modify the scroll speed in ubuntu?
<Juul> breezy
<mrwhoopie> right
<MrRio> mrwhoopie: you need to use sudo for these admin tasks
<mrwhoopie> ok...   so i log in as sudo?
<FunnyLookinHat> mrwhoopie, no, you type sudo before any command
<Enthusiast78> mrwhoopie, No, just add 'sudo' before the commands.
<mrwhoopie> ahh
<FunnyLookinHat> such as, sudo chmod +x *
<nalioth> mrwhoopie: to best use gparted, i recommend you use it from an ubuntu liveCD
<MrRio> mrwhoopie, not quite, linux and apple need root priveledges to install software and do admin tasks, you dont (by default) log in a root, but simply elevate to those privs when you need to
<mrwhoopie> so      sudo dd if=tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/................
<mrwhoopie> in my usbdrive directory with tiger in it?
<MrRio> mrwhoopie, yeah, then read the osx86 material about setting up grub
<mrwhoopie> ok cool
<felix> hey, i'm fairly new to linux, but able to navigate around, and install things. I'm trying to get xserver-gxl and it will not install.. can anyone help me?
<me2win> felix, you mean xserver-xgl?
<HymnToLife> felix> what's the problem ?
<felix> er yeah
<felix> typo
<felix> ok. well i've been following online tutorials, like: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<felix> and i've not been able to get xserver-xgl
<HymnToLife> you get "no installation candidate" ?
<felix> i get an error saying "couldnt find any package whos name or description matched "xserver-xgl"
<HymnToLife> do you have universe/multiverse enabled ?
<felix> when i try sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl
<me2win> probably have to enable multiverse
<felix> hm
<felix> how do i go about doing that?
<felix> i cant get into x
<me2win> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<felix> k
<me2win> uncomment universe/multiverse package
<felix> ok
<HymnToLife> you can also use that sources.list instead : http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<felix> should i uncomment #deb-src... ?
<_Uwo_> hi all. have problems with WMV quality - codec packages installed, but for example on mms://wmedia.siol.net/SiOL/info/20060309_9_osocialnem_varstvudomace.wmv I get very poor video quality - on WIN its normal... anyone help? its a news program, which I often use
<me2win> uncomment means take away the #
<me2win> but not, not the source
<me2win> src
<me2win> just deb not deb-src
<trappist> _Uwo_: mplayer? vlc?
<felix> ok
<felix> let me try that
<_Uwo_> trappist: totem and vlc - tried on both and same results
<sertmann> 4294670.756000 PCI: device 0000:01:0a.0 has unknown header type f ignoring <- that's my SBLive, any idea how to fix it?
<trappist> _Uwo_: if you run it from the console, do you get any unusual output?
<felix> couldnt find package "xserver-xgl"
<me2win> felix, you need to update first
<me2win> sudo apt-get update
<_Uwo_> trappist: will try
<nalioth> me2win: it doesnt hurt anything to uncomment the deb-src lines, and sometimes it's beneficial
<felix> k
<dollar> hey. am tryin do play an mp3 song from a CD and i get an error saying that:Cannot create /tmp/fr-lDjtne/Craig David  The Story Goes /01  All The Way .mp3
<felix> very cool
<felix> let me see if i can get this to work
<me2win> nalioth, true, do are they only packages that contain source code?
<joelw23>  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<joelw23> joelw23 E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<joelw23> any ideas
<nalioth> me2win: they do, and they have to specifically be called upon
<me2win> nalioth, ah i see
<nalioth> joelw23: close all your apt-get processes
<joelw23> how??
<dollar> can anyone help me?
<nalioth> joelw23: look at your desktop and close all the terminals that have apt or dpkg running in them, close synaptic, adept, kynaptic or other
<existance> what's a decent Java IDE I could use?
<joelw23> ok
<me2win> existance, eclipse
<[Kismet] > Hi All...
<dollar>  hey. am tryin do play an mp3 song from a CD and i get an error saying that:Cannot create /tmp/fr-lDjtne/Craig David  The Story Goes /01  All The Way .mp3
<dollar> hello
<dollar> need some help
<_Uwo_> trappist: on totem I get Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed, VLC crashes after WARNING: DecodeACRunLevel: Error in unpack transform coefs - 10
<felix> so i did all of that, and it shows as /usr/bin/Xgl as a non existing directory
<[Kismet] > ...I'm no more able to get my soundcard working..
<nalioth> dollar: please don't repeat so often
<concept10> !info swig
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dollar about attitude
<ubotu> swig: (Generate scripting interfaces to C/C++ code), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.3.24-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 755 kB, Installed size: 3224 kB
<dollar> but nobody's helpin man
<nalioth> dollar: read what the bot sent you, please
<felix> so i did all of that, and it shows as /usr/bin/Xgl as a non existing directory
<dollar> ok ok... am cool.. but what's the solution?
!lilo:*! Okay, here's what we are able to determine. The problem with the main rotation server was a DoS attack directed at the service provider, not related to freenode at all. It forced one of the server sponsor's links' bgp sessions to reestablished, and there's some heavy filtering going on. Apparently it was a gig+ worth of attack.
<r4y3k> hi everybody
<nalioth> dollar: ask uncle google, see the ubuntuforums, etc
<me2win> dollar, im not sure to be honest, never seen that error
!lilo:*! Again, it wasn't directed at us, rather just one of those unfortunate incidents. I did notice some user loss, but apparently our long client-server ping times came through and kept most of the users up.
<dollar> oh i se.. thx anyway
<[Kismet] > anyone have experice with Amilo M1437G?
<trappist> _Uwo_: I'm thinking it's a codec issue, but I don't see an update to the codec it's using.  I get the same problem here.
<DoTheRodeo_> how do you use ftp on ubuntu?
<coyctecm> vlc-mozilla-plugin doesn't work
<DoTheRodeo_> ftp then what?
<Kyral> ftp <username@host>
<coyctecm> vlc work fine thought but not firefox plugin
<DoTheRodeo_> with <> ?
<_Uwo_> trappist: is there a programm which identifies codecs?
<dollar> what about this error... You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/media/cdrom0".. does anyone knows the solution.. and sorry for botherin u guys but I'm using the linux for the first time in my life
<me2win> dollar,
<me2win> you cant extract stuff to that folder
<me2win> you have to be root
<me2win> if you are extracting by command line use sudo
<me2win> sudo <extract paramater go here>
<trappist> _Uwo_: the mplayer output tells you what codec it's using, if that's what you mean
<Celestianpower> Can I get some help?
<felix> OMG it works
<felix> thanks everyone!
<r4y3k> dollar, you're not root
<_Uwo_> trappist: thats it - will try to look into it further
<_Uwo_> trappist: tnx
<Seewai> help with what?
<lightstep> hello. i'm a new ubuntu user, coming from debian. i installed a new system, and i don't know the sound configuration. do you know where this is documented?
<dollar> i don't know how to use the terminal... I'm tryin to access it just like i used to access them in windoes
<r4y3k> lightstep, u can use alsamixer
<me2win> dollar, you will have to run the window root
<me2win> alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<Celestianpower> I am having some trouble with Synaptic Package Manager
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...i'm having some trouble on connecting a USB IrDA connector
<rysiek|pl> hullo, guys
<Celestianpower> My friend played about with one of the files
<lightstep> r4y3k, the software doesn't see anything wrong, but the speakers play no sound
<Celestianpower> How do I restore it to how it was before?
<rysiek|pl> does anybody here know how to change the console (not Konsole) font?
<djm62> Celestianpower: what file?
<lightstep> Celestianpower, do you know which file?
<Celestianpower> No
<Celestianpower> It had lots of universes and multiverses in it
<r4y3k> rysiek|pl, which console?
<lightstep> Celestianpower, what is the problem?
<djm62> rysiek|pl: you mean the non-X linux console?
<rysiek|pl> yep
<Celestianpower> lightstep: It brings up some error
<rysiek|pl> the tty's
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<rysiek|pl> !flood
<ubotu> hmm... flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* me2win ducks
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Celestianpower> lol
* rysiek|pl shouts: "incoming!.."
<Celestianpower> Sorry
<Celestianpower> I didn't realise it was so big
<djm62> rysiek|pl: consolechars (8) is your friend, I think
<rysiek|pl> djm62, thx
<DoTheRodeo_> where do you config vsftpd?
<DoTheRodeo_> like the password and stuff
<r4y3k> Celestianpower, try making apt-get update first
<Celestianpower> r4y3k: How do I do that?
<lightstep> or Ctrl+R in synaptic
* Celestianpower is a total Ubuntu/Linux Newbie
<djm62> Celestianpower: welcome :)
<me2win> Celestianpower, sudo apt-get update
<r4y3k> Celestianpower, open a terminal and then sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> Celestianpower, NEVER EVER do that again in here...
<lightstep> erm, synaptic can update by itself
<Celestianpower> Seveas: Sorry :(
<Celestianpower> Well, I typed it and it said connecting but it never connected
<DoTheRodeo_> where do you config vsftpd?
<DoTheRodeo_> like the password and stuff
<Celestianpower> And reloading synaptic caused it to say downloading but never download
<S0me1> hi guys
<trappist> I love that irssi says "woah there hoss.  not gonna do this unless you hit ctrl-k" if I try to paste more than a couple of lines of text
<joelw23> how do i reset mysql pass
<joelw23> i can't get in
<m_tadeu> can anyone help me connecting a IR connector?
<jerware> fellaz
<me2win> trappist, lolz
<jerware> im having trouble with ifconfig, setting up a default route.  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4sawV234.html
<jerware> im abiding by the man page,  and a book
<ddt> hiya
<jerware> i had to use the gui,  but i wont have one when I set up my debian server
<ddt> i'm trying to figureout how to get dyndns installed (i think it's called ddclient orsomething) on my ubuntu install running under vmware, but i don't see an option for it in the package mgr.
<Celestianpower> Does anyone know what my problem is with Synaptic?
<ddt> can anyone recommend how i do this?
<S0me1> Celestianpower, what's up ?
<felix> how do i have a command like "thefuture" started up with my computer?
<felix> so i dont have to go into the terminal all the time
<Makura> Can someone help me?  When I try to update/repair/install with Synaptic, it tells me that "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct this problem."  When I go to the terminal and type it in, it gives me an error, "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue:  Assertion `dependtry <=4' failed    .    Aborted"
<djp> what kernel should i use with an athlon thunderbird processor?
<me2win> felix, get BUM
<felix> where at?
<ddt> anyone here use dyndns on ubuntu?
<me2win> ddt, i use it, but through my router
<ddt> what package does it require?
<ddt> wait, you mean you use dhcp to your router, and your router does dyndns for you?
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> ddt, what kind of router do you have?
<ddt> i guess that would work, but it won't work when i take my shuttle to the game developer conference
<ddt> wait a minute
<ddt> what am i talking about
<ddt> yeah that would work
<ddt> i have the linksys thingy that comes with vonage
<r4y3k> I have to go Bye!
<zz2> salut
* me2win shrugs
<nicholaspaul> Q: how do i unlock repositories ( i get an error after trying sudo apt-get update)
<ddt> i think it supports it
<Celestianpower> Bye r4y3k
<ddt> will check it out
<Celestianpower> :)
<ddt> ty fo the idea
<zz2> ca va
<Makura> Anyone?
<zz2> bonsoir
<me2win> nicholaspaul, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<me2win> ddt, np
<ddt> in general, how do i install packages that aren't a part of the default ubuntu list?
<zz2> reponder moi en francais
<me2win> ddt, use synaptic
<zz2> hgfszxedkvghtyfnhjgjuy
<me2win> to check for packages
<zz2> fdkpypju
<zz2> 5585ktyji
<ddt> yeahit doesnt show up in synaptic
<zz2> khui-u
<me2win> you can also use sudo apt-get install <package>
<zz2> jiulk
<zz2> iju;
<ddt> doi need to point it to another repository or something?
<zz2> dqec;yh*
<me2win> ddt, oooh i see
<djm62> ddt: have you enabled the universe et multiverse repositories?
<zz2> fuck you men
<me2win> ddt, you need to edit sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ddt> djm, dunno.  where do i do that?
<ddt> what should i add to sources.list?
<zz2> ljkghg
<zz2> ktjfhr
<zz2> 6+9j6u
<zz2> jfyrjvu
<zz2> rjgj
<me2win> !flood
<ubotu> [flood]  for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<zz2> ezfsre
<gp_aaron> ubuntu hangs/crashes when loading ide-disk module on a server install
<zz2> fbft
<ddt> btw, thanks very much guys.  i'm the dude who ported doom, quake,and abuse to linux btw.  :)
<zz2> flib
<me2win> ddt, nice
<me2win> ddt, uncomment the universe/multiverse repositories
<ddt> and if you need any gamey help, happy to.  i do lots of biz dev these days.
<ddt> ok
<Makura> Can someone please help me with my problem?
<me2win> ddt, you have an AIM s/n? message it to me
<DoTheRodeo_> where do you config vsftpd?
<DoTheRodeo_> like the password and stuff
<Moif> hello
<me2win> ddt, im getting into developing for the PSP
<Makura> ddt, do you have contact information
<djm62> ddt: either sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines
<djp> what kernel should i use with an athlon thunderbird processor?
<ddt> it's aim:ddtifulness
<ddt> or ddt@davetaylor.name
<Makura> When I try to update/repair/install with Synaptic, it tells me that "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct this problem."  When I go to the terminal and type it in, it gives me an error, "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue:  Assertion `dependtry <=4' failed    .    Aborted"
<djm62> ddt: or, synaptic, settings->repositories
<kroisis> new to ubuntu ya'll (just installed) so what do I do next?  I'd kinda like to switch the KDE wm as I prefer it to gnome...any clues how to do this?  Anything I should be aware of security wise?
<thetide> these need to go today 2 laptops, both made by good manufacturers. price is 500$ each for them and include shipping, case and wireless router.  message me if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at mcsltd2@hotmail.com
<ddt> i found it
<ddt> i suspect that'll be the fix
<ddt> thanks very much guys
<djm62> ddt: btw, loved abuse :)
<ddt> djm :)
<me2win> ddt, you have AIM or other contact info? I'm developing some games for PSP, itd be nice to have someone to talk to about it all and ask for help heh
<ddt> yeah it's aim:ddtifulness
<gp_aaron> kroisis, use synaptic to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<kroisis> gp_aaron, thanks
<Makura> Can I get some help with Synaptic?
<Viper_0> hi , i can't connect via ssh to Ubuntu, gives me the following error Network Error : Connection Refused , why?
<djm62> Makura: what's up?
<gp_aaron> kroisis, at least that's what you did when i used ubuntu before
<ddt> viper, you need to install sshd
<me2win> ddt, thanks
<Makura> djm62: When I try to update/repair/install with Synaptic, it tells me that "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct this problem."  When I go to the terminal and type it in, it gives me an error, "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue:  Assertion `dependtry <=4' failed    .    Aborted"
<djm62> Viper_0: is sshd installed /and/ enabled?
<Frebrd> wat are backports?
<djm62> Makura: what repositories do you have enabled? what has changed since things were working?
<me2win> Frebrd, backport is like firefox saying its version 1.0 but having 1.5 features
<kroisis> gp_aaron, the desktop package is listed as 'gnome dektop environment'....doesn't seem likely that'll install kde ;)
<Viper_0> how can i see if it's running ? :| , with ps ?
<Frebrd> anyone know how to set permisions for cdrecord?
<djm62> Viper_0: ps aux | grep ssh
<gp_aaron> kroisis, kubuntu <-- make sure you have the K
<Makura> djm62: I do not know anything about Linux, this is my first attempt and first distro I've installed, so I don't understand what you're asking me.
<djm62> Makura: ok, is this installed from a breezy CD?
<me2win> djm62, what repos are you trying to enable?
<djm62> Makura: that's Ubuntu 5.10 (IIRC)
<pinkisntwell> on my xorg.conf file should I have nv or nvidia as the driver?
<djm62> me2win: I'm completely happy with my system at the moment, thanks ;)
<Makura> djm62: I downloaded the installation ISO from the site and burned it to a disc.  I'm pretty sure that it's 5.10.
<trappist> pinkisntwell: nvidia if you want 3d acceleration
<Viper_0> yes , it's running
<djm62> Makura: did the installation finish, and did the first boot work?
<me2win> djm62, oh i thought you were asking makura for help, my bad :(
<pinkisntwell> thanks
<jcarter> hey anyone here actually get an intel 2200b/g to work using ndiswrapper?
<Moif> hey guys, new install, coming across from SuSE, can anyone reccommend a term app that I can copy and paste from webpages into please?
<Viper_0> root     15704  0.0  0.2   1624   356 pts/1    R+   21:51   0:00 grep sshd
<trappist> jcarter: don't need ndiswrapper for that
<gp_aaron> is the ide-disk module really needed?
<Frebrd> anyone know how to set permisions for cdrecord?
<Frebrd> ..
<gp_aaron> \:P
<djm62> Viper_0: that's the command you used to search, not sshd :-/
<jcarter> trappist: oh, and how did you do it?
<Makura> djm62:  It successfully got past the base installation.  When I reboot without the CD thuogh, it fails on the additional packages installation.  At about 44%...  I have two different CDs that has had this happen.  I checked the md5sum and it matches.
<me2win> Moif, what do you mean
<Moif> sorry
<Moif> my bad :)
<Moif> should of explored the menus
<jcarter> trappist: i'm currently on a kubuntu part which works natively
<me2win> Moif, heh
<djm62> Makura: :( what additional packages are you installing?
<Viper_0> root     15732  0.0  0.6   3064   768 pts/1    S+   21:54   0:00 grep ssh
<trappist> jcarter: should "just work"
<Makura> djm62: I have no idea, it was part of the automatic installation.  Right now I'm trying to see if I can find what's wrong and fix them, also trying to install Gaim (no clue how), but so far I'm stumped...  I have no clue what to do.
<trappist> it does here, though the current version of the driver is buggy
<Makura> djm62: I get that error, open the terminal and get su, then type what it told me to, then I get that other error.
<jcarter> i'll try re dling
<djm62> Makura: so, have you got a running ubuntu system at the moment?
<Makura> djm62: Yes.
<jcarter> my ubuntu also has a corrupt build file or something
<rysiek|pl> djm62: and do you have, by any chance, an idea on how to make a certain font the default one? I don't feel like adding concolechars to the global bash_profile, there must be a better way :)
<Viper_0> root@ubuntu:/etc/init.d# ps aux |grep ssh
<Viper_0> hugo      7900  0.0  0.2   3124   320 ?        Ss   14:37   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<Viper_0> root     15732  0.0  0.6   3064   768 pts/1    S+   21:54   0:00 grep ssh
<djm62> rysiek|pl: I cannot for the life of me remember, sorry :)
<djm62> Makura: if you go to a terminal and type sudo aptitude update , does it work?
<Makura> djm62: I'm on another computer, if you'll hang on I'll go try that.
<djm62> Makura: no problem: is the ubuntu machine not online?
<rysiek|pl> djm62 - ah, well, have to live with that ;)
<djm62> rysiek|pl: are you a linguist or just really into customisation?
<Makura> djm62: It is online, but I have no programs to log onto IRC with.  And the aptitude update did something, and it appears to be successful...  I think.
<kroisis> ok, so I'm guessing there's no simple way to convert the ubuntu default gnome to kde like an apt get or anything...am I correct?
<djm62> Makura: if it appears successful, then try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Makura> djm62: Alright, one second.
<gp_aaron> GRRRRR!!!
<djm62> kroisis: kubuntu-desktop ?
<gp_aaron> ubuntu WILL NOT install
<gfxstyler> hi
<gfxstyler> is there a way to apply vsync to the desktop ? with xorg
<kent> is there an repositorie to add to ubuntu 5.10  to get ekiga installed?
<kroisis> djm62, ok, how do I do that from ubuntu?  does it require a new install from iso?
<sinaduel> does anyone know of a DVD Video burning program for linux?
<djm62> kroisis: if you have a net connection, that package (meta-package really) should be available to you
<nalioth> sinaduel: dvdauthor + k3b
<S0me1> sinaduel, K3B
<Makura> djm62: It gave me the same error it does when I type "dpkg --configure -a"
<Moif> woot, just found Automatix
<djm62> Makura: if you go to the "internet" bit on the main menu, do you have xchat there?
<djm62> Makura: (I was going to ask you to paste the error into #flood, then I realised :()
<kroisis> djm62, ok, so what would I use to get it? (sorry to be so dense)  I come from a Solaris->FreeBSD->slack->fedora background...
<sinaduel> nalioth: dvdauthor? I know K3B alone does not burn DVD videos
<Makura> djm62: No I don't, that's why I'm not on the other computer.
<gfxstyler> is there a way to apply vsync to the desktop ? with xorg
<djm62> kroisis: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> djm62: I am Polish. I just hate when I see a manpage with ### instead of a word
<Makura> djm62: I don't know how to get anything to connect to IRC there. >_<
<nalioth> sinaduel: you need to set up your dvd files with dvdauthor, then k3b can burn them
<sinaduel> alright, thankyou
<djm62> Makura: could you type the first line where it looks like things are going wrong? (from the dpkg command)?
<thetide> these need to go today 2 laptops, both made by good manufacturers. price is 500$ each for them and include shipping, case and wireless router.  message me if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at mcsltd2@hotmail.com
<FoamY_LappY> ok
<Makura> djm62: The line before it says "Ack!  Something went wrong."?
<FoamY_LappY> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<djm62> Makura: yeah, that sounds good
<Makura> djm62: Sure, one sec.
<kroisis> djm62, hmmm...authentication failure attempting to su ...  is this an ubuntu quirk?
<sinaduel> where do I find dvdauthor, just search with google?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Lord_Maynoth> Hey does anyone here know if dapper drake will have Firefox 2.0?   If not will the autoupdate feature work in firefox????
<djm62> kroisis: are you su-ing or sudo-ing? ubuntu has no root password by default, use sudo with your own password
<Tutankamon> how can i set to see the "request timed out" link in win ?
<kroisis> djm62, that's what Iw as suspecting....
<Lord_Maynoth> hello?
<kroisis> djm62,  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<djm62> kroisis: is synaptic open?
<Makura> djm62: "Writing extended state of information... Done."  But I see something else in there that says "E:  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg ended unexpectedly.
<arrinmurr> Lord_Maynoth: dapper will be released in 20th of april, i guess firefox 2.0 won't be out then?
<kroisis> djm62, ahhhhhh
<kroisis> (blush)
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know if you will be able to autoupdate like you do in windows?
<Lord_Maynoth> 1.5 can autoupdate
<nicholaspaul> I have a Q:When I CTRL-C out of apt-get update, then try apt-get update again, I get an error about locked repositories. How can i reset that?
<kroisis> djm62,  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kubuntu-desktop" ...:(
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: don't do such damfool things in the first place
<arrinmurr> Lord_Maynoth: if not, you should be able to download it from the firefox website when it's out anyway
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, awwww....
<keithhhhhhhhh> I used Automatix to install Wine and I cant seem to find where it went .... anyone have any advice?
<Celestianpower> Can anyone help me with Synaptic please?
<nalioth> <Sigh>
<nalioth> !automatix
<Seveas> keithhhhhhhhh, automatix is a virus
<nalioth> Celestianpower: if you ask a question
<Seveas> you should not use it
<Lord_Maynoth> !automatix
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  but the nasty apt-get wasn't apt-getting, and i wanted to edit the sources.list..
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<kbrosnan> Lord_Maynoth, I doubt dapper will ever get firefox 2, It will likely run into the same issues 1.5 ran into in breezy
<keithhhhhhhhh> really
<Lord_Maynoth> man I wish autopackage would hurry up and become the linux install standard
<nalioth> Celestianpower: ask in this channel, i don't accept private messages
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, autopackage is a virus too
<Lord_Maynoth> its insane having to wait 6 months to updates to progs
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<Seveas> it's the worst packagins system there is
<Lord_Maynoth> hahaha
<Viper_0> I can't open a file .php3 with Firefox, it asks me to Save the file, the file i want to open is /etc/freeradius-dialupadmin/config.php3, anybody can help?
<Lord_Maynoth> oh
<Seveas> and very keen on breaking things
<Celestianpower> nalioth: When I open it, the downloading box appears but it doesn't do anything
<Lord_Maynoth> that was a good one
<saif> hello, can i change ubuntu to thunar instead of nautilus?
<Celestianpower> nalioth: I click cancel and it comes up with some error messages
<kbrosnan> Lord_Maynoth, if you installed the 1.5 binaries from mozilla.org then you should be update the same as windows, you might need to su firefox
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: just be glad you don't use debian, the wait is a little bit longer
<Lord_Maynoth> abiword gaim etc all work fine
<concept10> how do I reload the gnome panel?
<Seveas> Viper_0, php only works via a webserver...
<Makura> djm62:  Did you get my message?
<nalioth> Celestianpower: does apt-get in a terminal do the same thing?
<djm62> kroisis: do you have all the repositories enabled?
<Moif> question central in here innit!
<Celestianpower> nalioth: Yes
<Moif> ;)
<Lord_Maynoth> abiword gaim etc autopackages etc...
<djm62> Makura: yes...I'm trying to work out how to fix it :)
<Makura> Moif: Indeed
<Makura> djm62: I appreciate it! =] 
<Viper_0> Seveas, i have apache2 installed
<nalioth> Celestianpower: paste your sources.list to a pastebin, please
<kditty> hey can anyone help me out with a networking question on ubuntu 5.10. i am connected to my network right now over the live cd, but when i installed the full install and logged on i cant connect to my network
<Moif> have you set your DNS?
<Moif> mine was set to my router
<Seveas> Viper_0, then open the php file via the webserver...
<Moif> had to set it to my ISP manually
<Celestianpower> nalioth: Pastebin?
<Seveas> and convert it to php4 or 5 php3 is unsupported
<kditty> on the livecd, when i go to settings, it has my network listed under a dropdown menu, but when i log in through the regular boot from the harddrive instal, there isnt an option to select my network
* Celestianpower is a Ubuntu/Linux Newbie
<Hatfield> HI, I was wondering how do i change the workgroup settings in ubuntu so i can be in the same workgroup as my cpu's running XP?
<Viper_0> i can i get the file using the webserver ? , it's not in the /var/www...
<Moif> kditty is it not under System > Administration > Network?
<me2win> Viper_0, you have to change the server root probably
<me2win> Viper_0, nvm dont listen to me
<me2win> Viper_0, i misunderstood the Q
<coyctecm> is it safe to enable backports?
<trappist> Viper_0: php files are executed by the webserver and the results are sent to your browser.
<me2win> coyctecm, yes
<me2win> coyctecm, if thats what you want
<kditty> on the live cd i can enable my connection, and it logs me on. but under the install shell i cant do that
<Jarigo> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Jarigo> !easysourca
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jarigo
<Jarigo> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<djm62> Makura: try sudo dpkg -i (with no other arguments)
<Hatfield> HI, I was wondering how do i change the workgroup settings in ubuntu so i can be in the same workgroup as my cpu's running XP?
<Makura> djm62: Alright, be right back.
<coyctecm> me2win, just that I hope enabling backports don't brake anything when upgrading to dapper
<trappist> Hatfield: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and restart samba
<chrisw69> hello
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Celestianpower about paste
<Viper_0> how can i open a file with the webserver if the file it's not in the webserver path?
<Hatfield> cool, how do i restar it?
<Hatfield> through konquerer?
<snowblink> Hatfield, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Makura> djm62: It says I need at least one package argument.
<kditty> shouldi check my settings that i have right now under the live cd, then log in regularly and change the settings on the normal install to match the ones from my live cd settings?
<Hatfield> then what?
<me2win> Viper_0, try running it using the php command
<me2win> Viper_0, php /dir/file.php
<trappist> Hatfield: then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Celestianpower> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9926
<djm62> Makura: (keep wanting to type "Mazurka") do you have a working web browser on the machine?
<Viper_0> ok thanks
<Makura> djm62: (Haha) Yes I do.
* ljl has telnet, it works
<Hatfield> the edit command failed
<coyctecm> should I upgrade to dapper?
<coyctecm> stable enough?
<djm62> Makura: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org <----paste the output here
<ljl> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<Makura> djm62: Can't paste here, I'm talking on a different computer. =P
<ljl> not only it *might* break, but it *will* break
<djm62> Makura: then tell me the URL (of course)
<Moif> new release out in about a month apparently, I read that it's better to wait than upgrade now
<Makura> djm62: Alright
<djm62> Makura: paste it onto that webpage...
<kditty> any suggestions guys?
<me2win> coyctecm, i fresh installed dapper, its been working fine for me, just a few kinks that need to be worked out
<me2win> kditty, im not sure, ive never had that problem
<kditty> should i just remove the old connection and start a new one?
<Celestianpower> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9926
<Makura> djm62: What exactly do you want me to put in there?
<Makura> djm62: Could you help me install Gaim on the other machine so I could just paste the url in here?
<djm62> Makura: either everything from when you type that dpkg command until it leaves you back at the command line, or the last 25 lines or so of output
<marlun> How do I use apt-get to search my installed packages?
<djm62> Makura: without dpkg, installing is Not Good :(
<Celestianpower> nalioth: Are you still here?
<nalioth> Celestianpower: in your terminal, type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Viper_0> me2win, n encontro o comando php
<me2win> then try php4
<me2win> php4 file.php
<s-wx> I would like to add a cmd on boot to help system recognizing a keycode (lot of error msgs in logs atkbd.c....). I need to exec sudo setkeycodes e02a 120
<s-wx>  on boot, where can I put this command ?
<Makura> djm62: Now it wont let me get superuser priviledges.  My password doesn't work.
<balay>  where can I manage the windows/effects in gnome?
<me2win> s-wx, im not sure, hold up a few secs maybe somebody else may know
<Celestianpower> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9927 <---- Output
<JairunCaloth> anyone have much experiance with building a linux DVR/PVR?
<me2win> Celestianpower, what were you asking about
<JustinLynn> Makura: you'll need to use sudo su if you want a root shell. the root account is disabled by default.
<djm62> Makura: relax...check that you're using sudo, that you don't have caps lock on, and that you don't have any odd language settings on
<nalioth> Celestianpower: "sudo apt-get update"
<Celestianpower> me2win: Synaptic
<Trinitrogen> im having trouble with using "rescue" with a Ubuntu install CD, first things first I know my installs on hda4, does that mean I choose /dev/discs/disc0/part5 as my root file system?
<Celestianpower> nalioth: 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<Celestianpower> nalioth: Then it stops
<nalioth> Celestianpower: are you typing here on the same box ?
<Celestianpower> nalioth: Yes
<nalioth> Celestianpower: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<me2win> Trinitrogen, /dev/hda4 actually
<jcarter> hey everyone, i sometimes get a whole bunch of error message beeps in a row in both ubuntu and kubuntu for no reason. anyone know why?
<Trinitrogen> me2win: thats not an option
<nalioth> Celestianpower: please don't paste
<JustinLynn> disc paths look slightly BSDish on the rescue disc, why is that?
<me2win> *Shrug*
<HymnToLife> that's cus BSD always need to be rescued
<HymnToLife> so people don't get confused :D
<Makura> djm62: Haha, sorry, I forgot the sudo. =p  I finally got the url as well.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9928
<HymnToLife> ok, that was bad
<s-wx> me2win: I just need to execute the command on boot.. i read a lot about this issue.. now I wonder where to put the specific command... I remeber that there is a folder with services boot conf.. like 120cups (the number indicate the step on boot).. do u know wht i mean?
<cafuego> JustinLynn: That's how udev works; the mappings to /dev/hda etc are just for user convenience.
<asgard_mare> hi guys
<Trinitrogen> ok, so I'll assume its infact part five
<asgard_mare> i have a problem with the restore dvd of ubuntu
<me2win> s-wx, nope, im not sure, ask the question again publically
<cafuego> s-wx: /etc/init.d. See also 'man update-rc.d'
<JustinLynn> cafuego> oh,  I see. it sure confused me when I had to recover one of my systems though :)
<loply> evening folks
<marlun> Anyone who knows how to search my installed packages? apt-cache search searches the packages in my repositories, I only want to search in the ones I've got installed.
<s-wx> cafuego: right there mr :)
<s-wx> cafuego: thank you
<cafuego> JustinLynn: <heh> Yeah, it take a bit of getting used to. Then aagin, it beats devfs, which didn't have that added layer on top.
<Trinitrogen> So now when Im at the shell on the Breezy rescue I issue "grub-install /dev/hda5" and I get "The file/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Viper_0> me2win, n encontro o comando php4
<asgard_mare> i have to re-install grub, but i can't, because i'm persecuted by an error ""bterm: unknown terminal type"
<ljl> s-wx: depending on the command, you could also just add it to /etc/init.d/bootmist.sh
<JustinLynn> cafuego> long live udev :)
<me2win> Viper_0, hmm, im not sure how else to run it
<ljl> s-wx: that is bootmisc.sh
<cafuego> asgard_mare: export TERM=vt100; then resume as before
<me2win> id say just stick it in var/www
<rysiek|pl> cu all, thx for the fish ;)
<loply> Ive installed Ubuntu on a 1200mhz (or something) 14" iBook but there is no sign whatsoever of wireless life, only eth0 (LAN) is detected on bootup... anybody know if there is a module/package I need from the apt-cache to sort this out?
<Makura> djm62: Is that what you wanted me to pastebin?
<s-wx> ljl: i need to add sudo setkeycodes e02a 120
<cafuego> loply: Ubuntu Dapper (6.04) will (at least partially) support its airpore extreme.
<JairunCaloth> has anyone tried out the ATI TV-wonder card with ubunut?
<nalioth> Viper_0: vaya de el #ubuntu-es, por favor.
<Trinitrogen> Can anybody tell me know the heck Im supposed to reinstall grub :(
<loply> cafuego: Is it not generally supported in lesser versions?
<asgard_mare> i type export TERM=vt100, and then ???
<cafuego> loply: If you installed 5.10 (breezy) it isn't going to work.
<LjL> s-wx: try it. whether or not it will work depends on whether any other script that gets executed *after* bootmisc.sh cancels the effects of your command
<cafuego> loply: The driver has only become useable over the past 3 or so weeks.
<loply> cafuego: Alas, that is precisely what I did.
<LjL> s-wx: that's since bootmisc.sh is not the *last* script executed on boot
<cafuego> loply: Though it's not what anyone would call stable.
<loply> cafuego: Well I guess that's both good and bad news. Is it reasonable to dist-upgrade to dapper?
<djm62> Makura: in linux, to select/copy you left-click drag over text, to paste you middle click (or right-left simultaneously).  in case you didn't know, but that was all the info, thanks
<cafuego> loply: I plonked dapper on a 1.25GHz iBook yesterday, and it seems most major bugs have been ironed out yes. it runs very nicely.
<djm62> Makura: can you run that same command, but also have --force-depends on the same line?
<s-wx> LjL: thx :)
<asgard_mare> i typed export TERM=vt100, but with apt-get install lilo, i have the same problem
<bimberi> marlun: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep <searchword>
<nalioth> loply: if you don't have anything important on your box, go ahead. (dapper will be in development for another little while)
<asgard_mare> unknown terminal bterm
<loply> nothing important on linux
<djm62> Makura: dpkg --configure --force-depends -a
<cafuego> loply: You will also want http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/bcm43xx_firmware.zip
<Makura> djm62: So     dpkg --configure -a --force-depends    (no space?)
<marlun> bimberi, thanks
<Makura> djm62: Okay
<IAmAI> Hello.
<cafuego> loply: That's the firmware required to drive the wifi
<loply> cafuego: I'd rather not attempt to update the firmware if its not neccessary
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with imap folders & thunderbird?  I'm curious if it's possible to mark messages for follow up in a way that will show in outlook, thunderbird, <insert mail client here> and I'm curious if it's possible to have cross-app markings?
<bimberi> marlun: yw :)
<sinaduel> is there a DVD ripping program? I am trying to copy a dvd a burned when I had windows
<cafuego> loply: it's not a matter of updating, it _needs_ it to work.
* bur[n] er doubled that up a bit ;)
<trappist> s-wx: updating your hotkey-setup package should fix that issue
<loply> cafuego: Bah, bit of a hastle/risk
<ubuntu> casperinc
<cafuego> loply: Not at all, it's loaded by the driver and unloaded at shutdown. It won't mess up your hardware.
<bur[n] er> sinaduel: thoggen?
<Morfosomo> !wma
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<loply> cafuego: Ah right, thats not so bad then
<ubuntu> hola
<sinaduel> thoggen?
<Morfosomo> !freeformats
<bur[n] er> sinaduel: search synaptic for dvd ripper ;)
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<cafuego> loply: The *same* firmware lives (in a compressed format) in your AppleAirport2.kext in OSX.
<Viper_0> nalioth, why?
<asgard_mare> anyone can help me???
<Makura> djm62:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9930
<cafuego> loply: After you update abnd a get the latest kernel, dump the firmware files (unzipped) in /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)
<thegladiator> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<billybbobby> Gday, I have just installed Ubuntu and am having troubles with it freezing up when using wireless (to access my router to access the internet)  i am currently using a wired connection and it hasnt frozen yet.  Both xchat and firefox cause it to freeze, sometimes as soon as i start them up, sometimes after a few minutes.  Any ideas?
<cafuego> loply: After that, the bcm43xx stuff should load ok and work. I know for a fact it cna connect through WPA networks, not tried it on WEP.
<nalioth> Viper_0: this is an english speaking channel.
<thegladiator> oh sorry
<loply> cafuego: Who uses WEP anyway
<djm62> Makura: sudo aptitude install gaim :)
<cafuego> loply: People with 802.11b hardware
<Klohunt> How do you change the desktop icon sizes in gnome?
<Makura> djm62: Okay, be right back.
<loply> cafuego: Poor souls
<Jarigo> where do i get w32codec?
<LjL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ubuntu> hola
* bur[n] er opens wireless for all to see :)
<ubuntu> soy de chile
<ubuntu> chile
<cafuego> loply: I don't think I'm a poor soul
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thegladiator> Klohunt, one way is to go to Nautilis , Edit , Preferences
<s-wx> LjL: Where to put my command ? before the last line ": exit 0" ?
<thegladiator> Klohunt, that is the only way :)
<billybbobby> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<meushi> Anybody having success with a RhineII rel 78 card under 5.10 default kernel?
<djm62> Klohunt: right-click on it, "Stretch Icon"
<cafuego> loply: 11Mbit is more than afst enough for my 1.5M dsl p2p link
<Klohunt> ahh I see
<LjL> s-wx: before
<Klohunt> thanks alot
<Viper_0> nalioth, i'm not spanish
<s-wx> oki
<loply> cafuego: Signal strength and ease of encryption mainly though
<Jarigo> thanks
<cafuego> loply: it's not 100% great with kismet yet btw, better stick with kismac for the moment.
<Klohunt> lol, this is going to sound stupid, but where is nautilis?
<loply> cafuego: Im not sure what kismet and kismac are
<djm62> Klohunt: when you open any home folder, nautilus is the application showing you the contents :)
<Makura> djm62: It worked, I'll be logging on the other computer, one moment.,
<djm62> :-D
<cameronh> I have put the ubuntu installer and files onto my usb pen, booted and mounted it at /cdrom, but the ubuntu installer isn't detecting that the files are there and is saying "Your installation CD-ROM cannot be mounted". Is there any way to get the installer to just assume the CD is pre-mounted at /cdrom?
<Klohunt> ahhh I see
<thegladiator> Klohunt, file manager is called nautilus ... the "Strecth Icon" is to resize each ICON , and to do it for all the icons use this
<djm62> Klohunt: if you come from microsoft, nautilus is the equivalent of "windows explorer"
<Klohunt> djm62: ahhok, gotcha
<cafuego> loply: fun tools for wardriving, network detectors :-)
<loply> cafuego: Ahh
<Klohunt> thegladiator: thanks
<bimberi> Klohunt: pretty well anything under the Places menu is nautilus
<Makura> djm62: I'm on the other computer.  What's the solution to this problem?  What's next?  I'm lost. =p
<djm62> Makura: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade (I think the problem's solved)
<Makura> djm62: Looks like no errors when I typed that in.
<knvinh__> what is the advantage of Ubuntu over Debian?
<sinaduel> I installed thoggen, but it says I do not have a DVD drive
<bimberi> knvinh__: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Klohunt> WHen I go to Places > Home Folder and then click Edit > Preferences in the File Browser, I dont see anything to change the icon size on the desktop
<nalioth> knvinh__: 6 month release cycle?
<djm62> Makura: if that works, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop will get you all the basic packages, (then you can put the command line away and use the graphical package manager for any extras :) )
<knvinh__> Debian guys also said that
<Makura> djm62: Thanks a bunch!
<JustinLynn> knvinh__> community... support... technology... free CDs from shipit :)
<Enthusiast78>  philosophical question: I'd like to have a shared directory common to all users... Would '/home/shared' be a 'cool' place for that?!
<knvinh__> JustinLynn: and it is supported by a billionair?
<thegladiator> would ship it take dapper orders before april 20th ?
<thegladiator> millionare I guess
<JustinLynn> knvinh__> :)
<sinaduel> please, help me through this problem, I installed thogger, and it says I do not have a DVD drive
<thegladiator> mark shuttleworth :)
<Viper_0> I can't open a file .php3 with Firefox, it asks me to Save the file, the file i want to open is /etc/freeradius-dialupadmin/config.php3, anybody can help?
<JustinLynn> ah yes, our sabdfl
<cafuego> Viper_0: Configure your php4 or php5 module to parse .php3 files.
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, Are you trying to open that file directly?
<cafuego> Viper_0: Then restart apache and make _sure_ to empty the firefox cache.
<Tompkins> what is this place?
<Howdy125> Hell
<thegladiator> Tompkins, :) ubuntu discussion channel
<Viper_0> cafuego, i will try
<cafuego> Tompkins: /topic
<Tompkins> ah.
<Tompkins> Thanks.
<Tompkins> bye.
<Viper_0> Enthusiast78, yes
<thegladiator> it feels nice when someone asks that :) , what is this place ,real noobs are not extinct
<asd> Hi folkers
<djm62> there goes another satisfied winME user :)
<thegladiator> lol djm62 :)
<knvinh__> JustinLynn: what is the stable version of Ubuntu?
<asd> How can I compiler a C program? I downloaded gcc-3.4 yet and I can't compiler my programs
<knvinh__> JustinLynn: while Debian has Sarge
<kent> knvinh__: ubuntu 5.10
<LjL> asd: the current version is 4.0, not 3.4 (though the older 3.4 is needed for some programs). anyway, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ompaul> asd sudo apt-get install build-essential may help some
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, .php3 files must be 'parsed' to make sense in a browser... So they must be either served through a webserver such as Apache, or you can parse them manually with 'php /etc/freeradius-dialupadmin/config.php3 > result.html'.
<asd> this!!!!!!!!!!
<JustinLynn> knvinh__ > 5.10 , breezy badger
<asd> I forgot this
<asd> thanks!
<asd> ;)
<knvinh__> kent: stable? while it is using almost new packages? what about security bugs?
<Enthusiast78> ogra, Do you know if '/home/shared' is the best place to create a user-common directory?
<djm62> Enthusiast78: nothing on the system will get rid of it
<LjL> knvinh__: what do you mean "almost new" packages? all packages from 5.10 are 5 months old
<oklinux>  what is a good fax program for external modem ?
<LjL> knvinh__: (and, of course, they were being tested before that)
<Enthusiast78> djm62, Cool. But is there a standard for such kind of thing already?
<vinadelmar> hi. i would like to know which gnome will be shipped with the next version of ubuntu. dapperdrake?
<kent> knvinh__: yes its stable, and it recives security fixes which can be seen on ubuntu.com
<crimsun> vinadelmar: 2.14.1
<knvinh__> LjL: I know Debian guys tested Sarge a very long time before releasing it as stable version
<XiCillin> with a dual boot (ubuntu, and windows(NTFS)) is it possible to copy from NTFS to ext3?
<LjL> knvinh__: Ubuntu doesn't follow Debian's release model
<Viper_0> Enthusiast78, but i can't find the php command
<XiCillin> cus i can view things alright, just can't grab any data
<LjL> XiCillin: yes it is
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, perhaps you have to install it with 'sudo aptitude install php'.
<djm62> Enthusiast78: I can't think of one...
<vinadelmar> crimsun, do you have a link? i've searched for it but not found it
<Enthusiast78> djm62, Ok, so I guess I'll have to pioneer with '/home/shared' anyway... ;)
<Viper_0> I have installed php4
<knvinh__> LjL: Do you know which server is using Ubuntu
<crimsun> vinadelmar: Ubuntu releases closely mirror GNOME's
<XiCillin> LjL: its possible to copy stuff from NTFS to ext3? how?
<XiCillin> the normal right-click and 'copy' 'paste' method doesn't work
<crimsun> vinadelmar: check the wiki for our release cycle and compare it with GNOME's
<LjL> XiCillin: by... copying it. if you can read it, then you can also copy it
<HymnToLife> !tell XiCillin about ntfs
<Viper_0> Enthusiast78, I have installed php4
<vinadelmar> crimsun, thanks.
<ios> hello
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, In the terminal, if you type 'php' and hit TAB, what happens?
<LjL> XiCillin: it's possible that you can only access your NTFS partition as root (but in this case, the same would apply to viewing, not just copying). if you want to be able to access it as a regular user, follow Ubotu's tutorial
<LjL> XiCillin: otherwise, just use the "cp" command with "sudo" - "sudo cp /source/directory /destination/directory"
<jerware> how can i tell what current shell im using?
<jerware> how do i know for sure im in bash?
<LjL> jerware: try "help"
<djm62> jerware: echo $SHELL
<Viper_0> Enthusiast78,  Display all the XXX possibilities?
<XiCillin> LjL: ok, i'll try taht
<LjL> djm62: that doesn't actually say which shell you are *using* at a given moment ;)
<ios> I would like to furnish licq however I cannot not an account add. It can help possibly man me??
<matt_> Hi all anyone ahve any idea how i get connect to a checkpoint vpn server from ubuntu??
<djm62> jerware: ps
<matt_> i have checked google but it doesn't really have a solution just tunneling via a windows pc
<redguy> jerware: echo $SHELL
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, hit TAB again and see if something like php4 appears...
<matt_> i basically need a checkpoint vpn client for ubuntu, there is a version you can download for redhat but i'm guessing thats not going to work on ubuntu
<jerware> ahh yes
<jerware> thanx fellaz
<Rawplayer> np jerware
<hal> excuse me, i have a newb question.
<jdpj> good bye
<hal> how do i access files and programs i've downloaded
#ubuntu 2006-03-15
<hal> i install them, and no change happens
<hal> also i'm looking for a good codec pack
<sinaduel> okay, I need a dvd ripping program that rips quickly, and properly. There must be such program otherwise, linux would not be so much better than woindows
<Howdy125> dvdrip .. but it's not super fast ..
<hal> anyone have some ideas?
<meushi> gnite
<ios> apokryfe ellhnas eisai???
<Mikusss> bonsoir tt le monde
<MacSlow> Does anybody know now one can record sound (voice via the mic) under normal Gnome?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ufo> sinaduel, you could try lxdvdrip
<ompaul> MacSlow, audicity and make sure you have all devices turnned on use alsamixer to make sure that volumes are up and you turn the volume up in the application
<MacSlow> I can hear my voice alright (via this "echo") in the headphone, but e.g. using gnome-sound-recorder everything I record is just complete silence.
<djm62> MacSlow: Main Menu->Sound and Video->Sound Recorder
<sinaduel> okay
<ompaul> MacSlow, audacity  sorry spelt it wrong
<djm62> MacSlow: alsamixer to check the settings, then
<ios> I would like to furnish licq however I cannot not an account add. It can help possibly man me??
<MacSlow> ompaul, trying audacity (apt-getting)
<sinaduel> where do you find lxdvdrip
<MacSlow> djm62, hm... damn alsamixer gives ma a bunch of errors
* cj talks to MS about this: http://cjcollier.livejournal.com/209909.html
<ufo> sinaduel, http://developer.berlios.de/projects/lxdvdrip/
<ompaul> MacSlow, used it for this http://www.archive.org/details/DRM_Nightmare_with_mad_laugh so it works - but make sure you have the volume in the app turned up
<Viper_0> Enthusiast78,  nothing
<Viper_0> :|
<gimmulf> Hi, is there any good software if i want to resize 200 .bmp images
<gimmulf> doing it manually in gimp feels gay :)
<ompaul> !gay
<ompaul> !+gay
<ubotu> rumour has it, gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<kditty> im still having trouble with the netowrk configuration, is there a way to start from scratch? the live cd configuration tool sets my network up perfect but the install cd didnt
<LjL> gimmulf: imagemagick, graphicsmagick, netpbm
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, Sorry but I think you better set up apache as well and put that file under your document root... :o/
<Pappan> kditty what is the problem u r having ?
<ompaul> gimmulf, you can script gimp to do the work - never done it myself
<MacSlow> ompaul, hm... I get the error "host error" for the initialization of the audio I/O-layer :/
<gimmulf> oki
<gimmulf> thanks
<ompaul> MacSlow, okay first off have you any  music playing ability?
<Enthusiast78> where do I put the wallpapers I download from www.gnome-look.org so that they're available to all users?
<Enthusiast78> I believe it's under /usr/share/somewhere, maybe...
<djm62> gimmulf: man convert
<MacSlow> ompaul, sure all audio-related stuff works (xmms, rhythmbox, totem etc) so playback is ok
<kditty> pappan, im on ubuntu live cd right now, and i can connect to the internet. so i installed 5.10 because i like this distro. well when i log on through normal boot mode to the ubuntu 5.10 thats on my harddrive, i cant connect to my network
<Makura> djm62: On the Nvidia site, what OS choice do I choose to download drivers for?
<gimmulf> djm62:  No manual entry for convert
<Viper_0> Enthusiast78, i can't move the file because it uses another files, from diferent locations
<djm62> Makura: um... that's a matter for the wiki I feel
<Makura> djm62: Okay, sorry =P
<kditty> all i need to to share internet connection for right now, that will be fine with me until i get more used to linux, but it doesnt pick my network up when i run the shell thats on my harddisc, only when i run the live cd
<Viper_0> Enthusiast78, how can i change the webserver from /var/www to /
<ompaul> MacSlow, have you used alsamixer to turn on the mic and other stuff?
<Viper_0> ?
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, You could try setting documentroot to that directory
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, I guess you'll have to edit httpd.conf and set DocumentRoot and the related Directory entries to the directory you want instead.
<__Lamont__> Any Samba experts here?
<djm62> Makura: I don't have any nvidia stuff, other people here might be able to help you
<Viper_0> Enthusiast78, i will try
<ompaul> MacSlow, to test your sound do this : System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Preferences Selector; after that press on the Top test First .. then you should hear a tone
<ompaul> MacSlow, is this the case
<djm62> gimmulf: sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<MacSlow> ompaul, wait, wait :) check out this http://en.pastebin.ca/45069
<durga> looking for an alternative to amarok..any ideas ?
<ompaul> MacSlow, have you started Multimedia Prefrences Selector
<__Lamont__> I'm setting up a replacement samba server... existing one allows any user on a windows box to open all shares without passwords or prompts... I'd like to have a single share that does require a password, ideally from all clients, but I can't figure out how
<MacSlow> ompaul, btw... I'm on dapper and don't ahve that in my System/Preferences menu
<Enthusiast78> Viper_0, Good luck! :o)
<ompaul> MacSlow, so go to the channel #ubuntu+1 that is where that gets discussed
<MacSlow> ompaul, the closest thing I have is System/Preferences/Audio (german here btw)
<ompaul> MacSlow, /join #ubuntu+1
<Makura> djm62: How do I know whether I am running the 386 kernel or 686?
<LjL> Makura: uname -r
<bimberi> Makura: uname -r
<Makura> Thanks!
<sinaduel> how do I install
<sinaduel> tgz files?
<me2win> sinaduel, those are archive files
<Jarigo> hey im havin trouble with smb4k
<LjL> sinaduel: tgz files are simply compressed archives, much like ".zip" files. you don't actually install them
<maruchan> stupid question is there shortcut to move through the desktops
<Jarigo> smb4k_mount
<Jarigo> um
<Jarigo> #
<sinaduel> okay
<LjL> sinaduel: you can *extract* them. then, if they contain a program that can be installed, you should read the instructions that come with it
<djm62> maruchan: ctrl-alt-leftarrow
<Jarigo> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) Any ideas?
<maruchan> thx
<djm62> sinaduel: what, in high-level terms, are you trying to do?
<LjL> sinaduel: to extract them, you should be able to just double-click on them. otherwise, "tar xf filename.tar.gz"
<sinaduel> I am trying to install lxdvdrip to my computer
<Jarigo> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) Any ideas?
<sinaduel> did does not have a how-to file
<LjL> sinaduel: doesn't it contain an INSTALL and/or a README file?
<sinaduel> no
<LjL> sinaduel: does it contain a file named "configure"?
<sinaduel> oh, it has a readme file....but it is in german
<venox> hey
<djm62> sinaduel: type 'make' in that directory
<richie_> Hey guys.  I need help removing an entry on the GNOME panel under Places.  How do I do it?
<blanky> Hello guys
<blanky> how is everyone doing
<sinaduel> I found the english readme, I will follow it until I get stuck, so thankyou for your help
<blanky> I'd just like to know if anyone here has ever used nasm
<Jarigo> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) Any ideas?
<venox> I got ubuntu livecd working nicely, but I'm having trouble with the localized language I've selected while booting it. I've selected brazilian portuguese, but just few things are in portuguese, most of the system is in english. is this a WIP or something? or will it be entirely in portuguese when I install it to my hdd? (I'm using ubuntu 5.10)
<rantak> richie: open nautilus and edit bookmarks
<knvinh__> has anyone try to run 2 X-Windows in one machine?
<knvinh__> just a question :D
<__Lamont__> Jarigo: Did you search online for info on how to do that? I don't know much of anything, but I do recall seeing a comment pertaining to allowing non-root users to mount things
<me2win> knvinh__, what do you mean?
<Jarigo> yea i tried still not working
<__Lamont__> Jarigo: What did you try?
<Jarigo> chown -v root smbmnt; chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmnt
<redguy> cat /dev/random /dev/dsp
<knvinh__> me2win: I mean that how to run both KDE , GNOME concurrently? just a question
<djm62> knvinh__: yeah, I used to do so
<venox> so. nobody knows anything about the ubuntu translations? :P
<CrazyOne> i have a fujifilm camera, and when I try to mount it to take images I am getting an error about etc/fstab
<redguy> oops
<me2win> knvinh__, i have gnome, kde, and xfce all on my computer
<knvinh__> me2win: can you start GNOME while you are running KDE?
<me2win> knvinh__, not that im aware of...
<__Lamont__> Jarigo: Won't that just change the permissions on the smbmount, as opposed to changing what user it runs as?
<CrazyOne> anybody know what the problem could be?  exact error "Warning: device /dev/sdf1 is already handled by /etc/fstab"
<Jarigo> that what it said to do __Lamont__
<me2win> CrazyOne, are you trying to mount something that has already been mounted?
<knvinh__> me2win: I am wondering wether it is possible
<djm62> CrazyOne: that's not an error, it's a warning
<CrazyOne> me2win I dont think so, all I did was connect my camera, switch it on and I get that
<me2win> hmm
<CrazyOne> djm62 I still cant access the camera, tells me it cannout mount device
<jorge_> wassup guys
<jorge_> hello
<jorge_> :)
<LjL> the sky
<__Lamont__> Jarigo: What do you want the user to be able to do, specifically?
<jorge_> it's me blanky hehe just testing out the irssi stuff, pretty neat
<Jarigo> im trying to mount a folder __Lamont__
<Jarigo> and i get this error
<CrazyOne> ok there is another line "Captive-ERROR **: image_iochannel failed open of: /dev/sdf1"
<LjL> Lamount?
<Jarigo> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<__Lamont__> Are you trying from a shell?
<Jarigo> no
<__Lamont__> What is running your mount attempt command?
<aguthrie> I get an error about not being able to load the human theme because it couldn't recognize the file format for /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png.
<dan_> ohh
<dan_> hi
<CrazyOne> anybody? :\
<aguthrie> I cannot use the "alternate" login thing either. everything is grayed out.
<aguthrie> including the box where I enter my username, and the ok/cancel buttons.
<dan_> I have installed, configured, experimented, and loved ubuntu
<dan_> :)
<IdleOne> dan_>  :)
<aguthrie> dan_: glad to hear...
<Jalal> hey
<shiv> how do u start programs in Wine? I installed wine and now also installed program. It shows me correct paths and all that. Now how do I run it?
<IdleOne> hey
<aguthrie> background.png: PNG image data, 1600 x 1200, 8-bit/color RGB, interlaced
<aguthrie> that looks ok to me...
<aguthrie> shiv: winex <program> iirc.
<IdleOne> shiv>  in terminal cd to the directory where the .exe is then type wine programname.exe
<Jalal> i just tried to read some files from my floppy drive and it didn't work, said it wasn't mounted. So i typ;ed mount /media/floppy in the terminal and it gave me an "I could not determine the filesystem type"
<Aaron_Mason> !opengl
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aaron_Mason
<Jalal> Majed, where are you from?
<__Lamont__> Jarigo: I just started with Ubuntu but I am able to make mount -t smbfs work (though I run it as root from a shell)
<knvinh__> me2win: Ok , i found the answer : startx -- :<displaynumber>
<Majed> Jalal lebanon
<Majed> u ?
<slide> Does anyone know of something like quicken for gnome? Or has anyone gotten quicken to work, maybe in wine?
<Jalal> Syria
<Jalal> my bro's name is Majd :)
<Jarigo> nvm __Lamont__  fixed it
<knvinh__> me2win: 2 KDEs in one comp :D
<aguthrie> slide: there is an open-souce program, but the name is escaping me atm.
<Majed> Jalal well greetings ya jar :)
<Aaron_Mason> does anybody know what package has the file /usr/include/GL/glu.h?
<Jarigo> theres super user option
<dan_> I am from Pakistan
<Majed> oh that's ncie
<Jalal> haha
<Jarigo> goin now thanks
<Jarigo> cya
<Jalal> yeah
<Majed> bye
<slide> aguthrie, im using 'KMyMoney' but it well, isnt that great (not to mention its kde! ugh)
<Majed> Greetings guys
<aguthrie> slide: there's another one...
<__Lamont__> Any Samba experts here?
<aguthrie> slide: I recently saw it mentioned on slashdot.
<Majed> umm can anyone plz help me ( patience is a must :P im a newbie)
<slide> aguthrie, ok thanks ill search there
<IdleOne> Majed>  ask away if someone can help they will :)
<Jalal> i just tried to read some files from my floppy drive and it didn't work, said it wasn't mounted. So i typ;ed mount /media/floppy in the terminal and it gave me an "I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified"
<Majed> oh i thought we shouldn't prv ppl :)
<IdleOne> Majed>  ask in here
<HymnToLife> Jalal> which FS is your flopppy formatted in ?
<Majed> IdleOne ic :)
<Jalal> HymnToLife, I dont' really know what you mean but i took the floopy out of the case, plugged it into my win xp machine, put some files on it, tryin to read them in linux
<__Lamont__> #
<Jalal> oh, forgot to mention i'm a noob :)
<HymnToLife> hmmm that's weir
<IdleOne> Jalal>  what kind of files?
<Jalal> the box says they'r IBM formatted if that helps
<HymnToLife> your floppy should be eithe FAT or NTFS if you could write on it from xp
<Jalal> IdleOne, just a couple of .txt files
<IdleOne> .txt shouldnt be a problem
<Majed> well i want to get access as root however i don't know the password, coz i think that ubunto do not prompt u to add a password for root during the instalations. i think there is a command for the shell to change/set the pass, anyone knows it ?
<LjL> HymnToLife: does windows llow ntfs formatting for floppies?
<jon_> sudo passwd
<IdleOne> Majed>  root is locked in ubuntu
<LjL> !tell Majed about root
<moeppel> Majed: use sudo
<LjL> jon_: don't advice doing that please
<Howdy125> yup ..
<HymnToLife> dunno
<jon_> LjL, Fair enough.  I did it at home to just have a root password that I know and can use.
<HymnToLife> it's been a while since I used floppies
<Majed> moeppel sudo that's it :D bad memory i have :P thanks
<Jalal> yeah same here
<moeppel> np ;)
<LjL> jon_: but it can cause a couple of problems. also, what's wrong with sudo?
<HymnToLife> jalal > try mount -t vfat /media/floppy
<jon_> LjL, I use sudo for basically everything, but I like having my own root password.
<Jalal> would it be a problem if i formatted the disk in FAT?
<IdleOne> Jalal>  that should work
<dan_> how do I install programs from a .rpm archive?
<HymnToLife> I think if's aready in FAT
<IdleOne> dan_>  you dont
<dan_> I am trying to install real player for linux
<LjL> jon_: i see - well it's your choice, but when someone comes in with no clue about the way ubuntu handles root, please point them to !sudoroot or !root ... if they still want to have a "real" root password, they'll ask
<blanky> !realplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jon_> LjL, Gotcha. ;)
<IdleOne> !tell dadn about realplayer
<HymnToLife> dan you can get a deb for it
<Jalal> HymnToLife, that gave me a list of flags i can use, but i have no idea what to do
<dan_> deb?
<IdleOne> ubuntu is debian based so it usus .deb
<LjL> dan_: Ubuntu doesn't use RPMs, it uses DEBs.
<moeppel> dan why do you want the realplayer? you can use mplayer or totem for everything
<dollar> how can i login as root to kde //
<dan_> ok
<jannov> why i cant exit from game Racer, when i bouncing ESC key, i cant go back to game menu simply
<dan_> ok
<HymnToLife> dollar> you don't
<HymnToLife> use sudo for heaven's sake !
<dollar> HymnToLife, I do..
<polpak> ^^ what he said
<LjL> dan_: also, while you can install a DEB manually (might be the case with real player), you usually use the APT system, which downloads, install and solves dependencies automatically
<dollar> I need it..
<dollar> How can I do it ?
<polpak> dollar, why?
<IdleOne> what is so special about root?
<HymnToLife> why do people always want to login as root ?
<nalioth> dollar: you can't.   /msg ubotu root
<moeppel> IdleOne: he's mighty ;)
<larsemil> dollar, sudo su-
<dan_> LjL, for that i will have to use ADD APPLICATIONS interface? right?
<dollar> i think it's my pc guys ?
<Jalal> Don't know if it helps, but it also says "Warning: device /dev/fd0 is already handled by /etc/fstab.
<dollar> can you help me ornot?
<IdleOne> moeppel>  sudo is just as mighty
<moeppel> hehe :P
<LjL> dan_: that is a very simplified interface, which only allows installing few programs
<HymnToLife> yes, better us synaptic
<IdleOne> dollar>  we told you you cant login as root not cuase we dont wantyou to but because you cant
<LjL> dan_: you should either use apt-get (as explained by Ubotu), or Synaptic, which is a graphical interface (Ubotu will tell you about it now)
<polpak> dollar, we can, but we want to know why you'd want to do such a thing. Your question belies a fundamental misunderstanding about how things work
<dollar> I used to do it before.. but I forgot how, some guy helped me out
<dan_> LjL, great :)
<khafra> I installed a "kernel headers" package and ended up with two directories, linux-headers-2.6.12-10, and linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386.  How does one determine which one is, so to speak, the real slim shady?
<LjL> dan_: also, right now, you only have access to 5000 programs or so. you'd probably like to also have access to another 12000 programs that are available. the bot will tell you how to do that, as well
<larsemil> dollar, as i said. sudo su - gives u root
<dollar> larsemil,  i know that.
<crimsun> khafra: it's the latter
<ompaul> !tell dollar about root
<khafra> crimsun: Thanks!
<dan_> LjL,  My goodness
<nalioth> larsemil: please don't advise that, you'll break parts of ubuntu that way
<crimsun> khafra: the former holds base; the latter extends it specifically for your current kernel
<polpak> dollar, can you explain why it is so vitally necessary?
<dan_> how do I know which programs are best for my ubuntu?
<ompaul> dollar, wat you want is toward the bottom of that page and it is not a good thing to do as you suggest but like they say - have it your way
<crimsun> khafra: the rule of thumb is always to use linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LjL> larsemil: "sudo -i" should be used for root access
<crimsun> khafra: and as you can see, $(uname -r) will point you to the correct one
<LjL> dan_: what do you mean "best"?
<dan_> LjL,  I have totem but i dont like it
<nalioth> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<khafra> crimsun: And now you've taught me how to fish, double thanks
<larsemil> nalioth, as he says, its his computer - if he asks, he will recieve an answer. i am not much for cencur
<LjL> dan_: well, you'll mostly have to try them out
<dan_> LjL,  I want to know what most people use and prefer you know what i mean?
<Theron> how do i setup 2 monitors and have the desktop span across both monitors?  I googled for specifac info, and am unable to find anything yet.
<LjL> dan_: what's "best" is a matter of opinions
<nalioth> larsemil: no need to censor, sudo will do anything one needs as superuser
<dan_> yeah right
<polpak> Therion, what kind of video card?
<HymnToLife> dan_ > VLC for me :)
<dollar> How can I open my other NTFS partitions? with nautilus even if im not root ?
<Theron> its an nvidia
<nalioth> larsemil: education is necessary.
<HymnToLife> !tell dolllar about ntfs
<larsemil> nalioth, i know that. but that was not an answer for his question. now off to bed.
<dan_> VLC ??
<LordMelkor> when i change permissions for a folder or file
<LordMelkor> what is
<LjL> dan_: most well-known programs for watching videos are, besides the one shipped with ubuntu, mplayer and vlc
<LordMelkor> Group
<nalioth> dollar: if you can't open your partitions, being root aint gonna help you
<polpak> dollar, they have to be mounted
<aguthrie> how do I start gdm from a vterm?
<dollar> polpak,  how can I mount them ?
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> it's the second level of permissions
<larsemil> dollar, umask=222 in fstab i think
<LjL> aguthrie: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dan_> I mean this is really great
<HymnToLife> you have three (owner, group, world) for basically anything
<polpak> !tell dollar about ntfs
<aguthrie> LjL: thanks.
<LordMelkor> can i make my current account a "Group"
<HymnToLife> and you can specify different permissions for each
<IdleOne> !tell dollar  about mount
<polpak> dollar, read the guide ubotu sent you
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> yes, each time a user is created, a group with the same name is also created
<LjL> LordMelkor: no, users are a separate thing from group. what are you trying to accomplish?
<polpak> LordMelkor, a group is intended to give permissions for a set of users
<eletido> where do i get the build-esstentials package?
<LjL> eletido: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<polpak> eletido, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<moeppel> this channel is definitely too crowded :8
<IdleOne> eletido>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LordMelkor> can i grant that permission to myself what i am doing is that im open permissions for my firefox plugins folder
<Theron> any ideas polpak
<LordMelkor> to my current account
<HymnToLife> moeppel> have a trip on #debian
<HymnToLife> you'll see a crowded channel :p
<LjL> moeppel: it is, but we do try to answer questions.
<eletido> hmm, cant find the package
<eletido> thats odd.
<polpak> Therion, you need to first install the nvidia driver
<LordMelkor> but i dont want to leave a security hole by enabling it to everyone
<Theron> I did that
<polpak> Theron, or rather
<LjL> eletido: "build-essential", not "build-essentials"
<IdleOne> tell eletido  about repositories
<Therion> polpak: No I don't. ;)
<polpak> Theron, oh, then you should be able to set your TwinView settings
<moeppel> Ljl> i see :)
<polpak> Therion, yeah, sorry =o
<Theron> polpak, using nvidia settings right?
<dollar> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /ntfs1 busy
<dollar> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/hda1
<polpak> Theron, yeah, I believe so
<LjL> LordMelkor: uh, just set the files you want to be able to access as owned by your user, and give no permissions to others
<eletido> hmm, nvm. i need to learn how to spell. thanks for the help
<polpak> dollar, ok, then you should be able to access it
<aguthrie> LjL: that does not appear to be doing anything. it seems that gdm didn't start when ubuntu did.
<sHaDe> n8 all
<dollar>  polpak  i cant..
<polpak> dollar, as your normal user?
<LjL> aguthrie: can you start X using "startx"?
<dollar> polpak,  yes
<aguthrie> LjL: one sec.
<LordMelkor> LjL i need root to access it though, can root access anyones stuff?
<eletido> !build-essentail
<ubotu> eletido: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> LordMelkor: yes
<LordMelkor> kk
<dollar>  I cant even see the ntfs drives in media;/
<aguthrie> LjL: maybe `sudo startx'?
<polpak> dollar, ls -al /media doesn't list anything?
<HymnToLife> dollar > have you followed ubotu's link ?
<Theron> polpak, ok... nvidia settings only see's crt0
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LjL> aguthrie: uhm, no, should be just startx
<dollar> yes
<Theron> polpak, the second one isn't listed.
<dollar> polpak,
<dollar> dollar@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /media/hda1 /ntfs1
<dollar> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<polpak> HymnToLife, it's mounted. he just can't access it. Probably due to permissions
<aguthrie> LjL: can you go to #flood?
<HymnToLife> polpak> I'm quie sure it's explained how to change it
<dollar> polpak, it does..
<HymnToLife> I might be wrong though
<dollar> polpak, but all of  them are root root
<polpak> dollar, that's not the right mount command
<starla> /close
<starla> oops
<LordMelkor> ggkkthxbai
<Theron> polpak,  I will work on it some more later.  ty for your help though.  gotta run
<eletido> is there a keyboard shortcut that changes the current workspace?
<cfk> wow - using Gaim for IRC is going to confuse the people that need to get here
<dollar> polpak, Couldn't change the permissions of "hda1" because it is on a read-only disk
<Kr4t05> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<polpak> dollar, you need to sudo umount /dev/hda1
<blanky> hey guys, since ATI made 'useable' and good drivers now ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ), should I use those over the ubuntu provided? I think they'd be newer, right?
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ufo> blanky, use the last thread
<RichardC> since ubuntu 5.04 works on my computer, would it be faster to install from the 5.04 cd i already have, and then upgrade to 5.10, or would it be faster to download the 5.10 iso at 100kb/s and then install?
<blanky> okay...even though I did that just now
<dollar> polpak,  it's still not working
<polpak> dollar, umount didn't work?
<adam_> hello, I use dapper but openoffice.org doesn't install >:|
<dollar> polpak, it did
<adam_> very weird >_>
<dollar> polpak, but i cant see anything in it now
<adam_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<adam_>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-us: Conflicts: openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us
<adam_>   openoffice.org2-writer: Depends: python-uno (> 2.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<adam_> E: Broken packages
* cj pokes adam_ in the eye with a sharp stick
<polpak> dollar, that's fine
<dan_> alrite
<polpak> dollar, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<cameronh> ubuntu only managed to install to command line, what command would i now run to install gnome/gdm/X etc.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cfk> thanks blanky - I was about to ask "how .. ati?"
<dollar> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %adam_!*@*]  by Seveas
<dollar> just a secx
<dan_> how do I get the latest version of firefox on ubuntu installed again
<blanky> ufo, my question was if I should use ATI's or ubuntu's
<dollar> sex*
<dan_> I'll admit it, I suck at linux so far
<nalioth> RichardC: you'll end up with the same software
<dan_> haha
<Kr4t05> I'm getting a dependancy error when I compile.
<Seveas> !tell Kr4t05 about compiling
<chrisw69> can anyone tell me how to put c/c++ on my ubuntu linux?
<RichardC> nalioth: yup, that's why im wonder which is faster
<cj> dan_: it's okay.  we were all there at one point... some might argue that we're still there :)
<Seveas> !tell chrisw69 about compiling
<blanky> and yes cfk, ATI is improving their drivers
<rob_> is there a way to access the itunes music store in ubuntu?
<polpak> chrisw69, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slide> aguthrie, are you thinking of GnuCash? b/c it sucks even worse heh
<nalioth> RichardC: the 5.04 cd will be faster probably, cuz  ya won't have to download everything
<cfk> so the fglrx driver isn't going to work with my: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS ?
<DarthVader> i need please new source.list where i find this?
<chrisw69> thx
<polpak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Seveas> !tell DarthVader about repos
<aguthrie> slide: maybe... that doesn't sound right, though.
<RichardC> nalioth: alright
<DarthVader> yes
<Kr4t05> Seveas: Yeah, but, when I try to get the needed packages, it says they are current
<dollar> polpak, http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=58922
<rob_> is there a way to access the itunes music store in ubuntu?
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9934
<dollar> polpak, all I need to do is write and read hda1 and hd6 when imlogged in as normal usr
<HymnToLife> !itunes
<ubotu> [itunes]  a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<Seveas> Kr4t05, you need the -dev packages - see that wikipage
<Kr4t05> Seveas, I know how to compile.
<DarthVader> where i find new repos (source.list)?
<polpak> dollar, writing to ntfs partitions is not allowed
<LjL> !tell DarthVader about repos
<rob_> thank you
<Seveas> Kr4t05, apparently not, otherwise you wouldn't be asking...
<polpak> dollar, the driver doesn't support it
<Kr4t05> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9934
<dollar> polpak, can I read as normal user/ and how can I do it?
<Kr4t05> Seveas, read that, smart-ass
<slide> aguthrie, cbb, QHacc, Moneydance or gAcc?
<polpak> dollar, yep
<matt_> whats the command to install jave run time environment in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Kr4t05, watch your language
<polpak> dollar, you need to sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Seveas> !tell matt_ about java
<matt_> i looked on the sun website and its a .bin file
<nalioth> Kr4t05: there is no need for that attitude
<Kr4t05> Seveas, yes, sir.
<dollar> polpak, and what do i change ?
<rob_> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Seveas> Kr4t05, and read that wikipage - it explains it all..
<Kr4t05> nalioth: I just don't appreciate being treated like a noob
<Genfoo> what do I need to go to install openoffice.org on dapper?
<LjL> Kr4t05: you gotta install libglib1.2-dev
<matt_> sorry didn't even think about looking at the help..... some times my figers start typing before i start thinking
<LjL> !tell Kr4t05 about compile
<Seveas> Kr4t05, if you act like one you're treated like one
<ompaul> Kr4t05, and I don't like bad language
<rob_> HymnToLife, i did the apt-get for sharpmusiqu, what repository would it likely be in
<nalioth> Kr4t05: seveas treats us all like newbs, why should you be different?
<Genfoo> :o just read the topic
<ompaul> Kr4t05, or name calling ..
<aguthrie> slide: honestly, I can't remember. :P I think I may have it bookmarked, but I am not in the condition to be able to access those right now. :|
<HymnToLife> dunnoI've never used it
<slide> heh k
<Genfoo> sorry Seveas for flooding :(
<LjL> Kr4t05: sorry, but if you don't know that to compile stuff you need *dev* packages and not the plain binary packages, you are... well perhaps not a newbie, dunno, but you don't know that much.
<dollar> polpak, what do I need to change?
<polpak> dollar, you need to change the option for those entries
<Kr4t05> Well, I guess I'm not worth the time or effort.
<polpak> dollar, from default
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %adam_!*@*]  by Seveas
<dollar> polpak, I have no idea how to do that
<LordMelkor> my XV outputs are always really dark is there anyway i can increase the brightness/gamma of the XV output withouht manually adjusting varius players everytime i play something?
<Seveas> sigh
<Seveas> some people are beyond help
<rob_> !key
<ubotu> rob_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chrisw69> can anyone tell me why my music files aren't playing btw?
<LordMelkor> would that be me?
<ompaul> fy-msg
<chrisw69> THey are mp3 files and says unrecognised media
<ompaul> fy-msg
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<polpak> dollar, change it to ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<ryan_ishere> I GOT NO SOUND?!!?
<LordMelkor> Seveas: you werent refering to me were you?
<ryan_ishere> well on my mplayer
<Seveas> ryan_ishere, drop the caps
<polpak> dollar, instead of default
<ompaul> Seveas, issue with editor
<ompaul> :/
<Seveas> LordMelkor, not at all
<nalioth> he's trying to run a command, Seveas
<dollar> ok
<nalioth> trying for world domination, ompaul is
<DarthVader> help, i need a new source.list for my apt
<DarthVader> ?
<polpak> dollar, before you save, pastebin the file
<LjL> Seveas: if he wasn't blinded by the anger, perhaps he'd have tried my suggestion to install libglib1.2-dev. i'm quite sure it would have worked......
<polpak> dollar, so I can check it
<ryan_ishere> anyone got a fix
<polpak> !tell DarthVader about sources
<Seveas> LjL, so am I
<Seveas> but if he doesn't even bother to read a wikipage I consider him beyond help
<LordMelkor> ryan_ishere try checking what is selected for you sound modules
<LordMelkor> in mplayer
<ryan_ishere> how do i do that?
<LordMelkor> ryan_ishere click configure
<LordMelkor> then audio
<dollar> ok
<dollar> just a second polpak
<ryan_ishere> where is configure?
<Genfoo> ryan_ishere, in .
<LordMelkor> the wrench picture
<Tweed> Hello all, can anybody give me a pointer as to how to get the network panel to appear - running on a laptop and networking didn't auto configure when I installed .. now the network gui refuses to appear
<Seveas> Genfoo, no, different context ;)
<dollar> polpak, http://pastebin.com/593571
<Kr4t05> Seveas: I'd like to apologize.
<dollar> is that correct?
<HymnToLife> Tweed> gksudo network-admin
<ryan_ishere> what should it say as my output?
<LordMelkor> my XV outputs are always really dark is there anyway i can increase the brightness/gamma of the XV output withouht manually adjusting varius players everytime i play something? (i know i already wrote this but new people have joined :D)
<chrisw69> can anyone help me? I want to play mp3's on here but I keep getting the error unrecognised media
<lafferpt> hello
<LordMelkor> ryan_ishere: if your current selection doesnt work try something else
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<LordMelkor> like OSS
<lafferpt> does anyone has installed qmail?
<LordMelkor> or ALSA
<Kr4t05> Seveas: I acted like a n00b. And hence I got treated like one, and then, got offended. I'm sorry.
<ryan_ishere> i have a problem with the video on Mplayer too should i try to fix it in video configure list?
<Jalal> i have a laptop that's hooked up to the internet through wireless...is there a way to get internet on my desktop through my laptop?
<LordMelkor> sure
<Tweed> gksudo network admin appears to do nothing at all
<ryan_ishere> mplayer just crashed
<ryan_ishere> as nice as ubuntu is it can fuckin suck sometimes
<LordMelkor> then open it and try again
<dollar> polpak, is it correct ?
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how I down-grade XMMS to 1.2.7?
<HymnToLife> try 'network-admin' ;)
<Seveas> ryan_ishere, please watch your language in here
<ryan_ishere> sorry
<Genfoo> Kr4t05, why would you downgrade?
<Seveas> we try to keep this channel somewhat family friendly
<LordMelkor> ryan_ishere i recommend you use VLC from the VideoLan nightlies page
<LordMelkor> mplayer is really unstable
<ryan_ishere> im just in a bad mood and this isnt helping
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: I need to for a plugin.
<ryan_ishere> vlc?
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: I need to get it to broadcast to a shout-cast server.
<LordMelkor> a different media player
<ryan_ishere> is it in the repos?
<Toadstool> hi
<HymnToLife> yes but the repos version lacks MKV support
<Genfoo> Kr4t05, bah. there must be something better
<LordMelkor> yes but the version available from the nightlies page is better
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: Googline again.
<Toadstool> ryan_ishere: yeah vlc is in universe but breezy version sucks
<ryan_ishere> nightlies.com?
<LordMelkor> no
<Genfoo> Kr4t05, whatever. anyway, check out www.xmms.org tarballs of old releases
<LordMelkor> ryan_ishere: google serach vlc nightlies
<Genfoo> then compile it yourself, I doubt that ubuntu folks would keep ancient releases
<nalioth>  !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is probably a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<ryan_ishere> oh ok ill be back in a sec im gonna try that
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> we should add the nightlies version to ubotu
<LordMelkor> ubotu the repos version sucks
<ubotu> LordMelkor: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NsOmNiAc> <3 VLC
<lafferpt> does anyone has qmail installed?
<lafferpt> err, 'have'
<ryan_ishere> which one do i want
<Toadstool> ryan_ishere: currently, i'm using debian sid vlc and it's far better than breezy one
<LordMelkor> i tried compiling vlc but for some reason even though i had libmatroska i couldnt get matroska support to work from my compiled version
<HymnToLife> weird
<LordMelkor> i got the nightlies version but now i cant watch w,v9 :(
<HymnToLife> I compiled it and it worked fine
<LordMelkor> wmv9*
<ryan_ishere> says debian sid i386
<HymnToLife> did you follow the forum's thread about it ?
<LordMelkor> ya
<LordMelkor> didnt work tho
<ryan_ishere> or experimental i386
<Makura> Why is it that Totem plays AVI but I don't get any sound?
<LordMelkor> i read the forums HOWTO and the wiki HOWTO
<LordMelkor> neither worked
<HymnToLife> funny, I did it, works like a charm
<LordMelkor> im prly missing some other dependancy
<ryan_ishere> but the breezy version sucks?
<LordMelkor> ryan get the breezy nightly
<HymnToLife> thats what build-dep is for :)
<LordMelkor> oh.
<LordMelkor> good point
<ryan_ishere> ok
<LordMelkor> does build dep work with vlc tho?
<HymnToLife> yes
<nalioth> LordMelkor: it does.
<Tweed> HymnToLife I think that network admin is the right command but neither of your suggestions appear to do anything
<dan_> umm
<dan_> hmm
<LordMelkor> nice then i can add the wmv9 module too
<LordMelkor> W00T
<rob_> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dollar> How can I view th efiles in my hda1 when im not as root? when im logged in as a normal user ?
<lcore> Where does gnome terminal keep info about created profiles?
<dan_> does anyone know how to install firefox 1.5?
<HymnToLife> Tweed> the correct command is definitely network-admin (I assume you're running Gnome)
<dan_> I don't wanna run inferior firefox anymore
<HymnToLife> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dan_> thank you
<LordMelkor> ugh i hate firfox 1.5
<Nameeater> dollar: what type of format is it in?
<Tweed> HymnToLife yes right out of the box..
<dollar> Nameeater, NTFS
<LordMelkor> it doesnt have the fat clearall button in the privacy section
<jonkan> some swe that could help me?
<lcore> dan_:  I've uses klik
<LordMelkor> jonkan not if you dont describe your problem
<lcore> dan_:  ^used
<IdleOne> !se
<ubotu> somebody said se was Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<uber_spaced> anybody have any suggestions on how to spend ~$350 on a motherboard and processor?
<jonkan> i have som problems whit mounting my ntfs windows disk
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: Poked around Synaptic, I think I found something.
<Genfoo> ;-)
<ryan_ishere> ok now i have vlc
<IdleOne> !tell jonkan  about ntfs
<dan_> umm, why would you hate firefox 1.5?
<LordMelkor> HymnToLife: what guide did u use to compile vlc
<polpak> dollar, yes that looks right
<HymnToLife> !no se is <reply>  Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<ubotu> HymnToLife: okay
<dan_> also, has anyone here had any experience with installing XGL on ubuntu?
<dollar> polpak, it didn't work :/
<polpak> except you shouldn't have the $ on the end of the line, it should be two 0's
<dan_> the live CD worked, so it should work for me
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> hold on a sec
<dan_> but we shall see
<uber_spaced> like whether or not I should go for a low end opteron or a high end athalon?
<Amaranth> dan_: it's in dapper
<dollar> still can view the drives when im logged in as dollar.
<Tweed> HymnToLIfe: got it.. had to su and it worked ... hmmmm :-/
<basbryan> dan_: it works nicely for me
<Amaranth> LordMelkor: why would you compile vlc? it's in the repos
<dan_> Amaranth: yes, but I want it now =P
<ryan_ishere> how do i use it
<dan_> I'm not waiting till april, and I'm a knucklehead who refuses to run pre-release
<polpak> dollar, did you change the lines to have 0 on the end?
<LordMelkor> Amarnath: that version sucks barely plays anything
<lcore> dan_: You can use klik.atekon.de to install ff1.5 on breezy.
<ompaul> dan_, may I sak why do you need it now?
<Amaranth> dan_: so compile Xorg 7.0, xgl, and compiz from source or use dapper
<dollar> polpak, the lines are the same as I pasted
<dan_> don't need it now
<dan_> want it now
<polpak> dollar, they should look like
<LordMelkor> Amarnath: im using the nightlies version now but i wanna compile it with wmv9 support
<dan_> tried out the live CD, and I really like it
<dan_> haha
<polpak> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0         0
<Nameeater> dollar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Amaranth> compiling xorg 7 will make you cry
<Seveas> Amaranth, understatement 
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127563&highlight=VLC+MKV
<dan_> Amaranth: what's dapper?
<dollar> polpak,  they do :s
<Genfoo> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<Amaranth> dan_: code name for the next release of ubuntu
<polpak> Amaranth, much wailing and gnashing of teeth
<polpak> dollar, ok
<dan_> oh
<polpak> dollar, you saved the file?
<dan_> yeah, I'm gonna have to compile
<ryan_ishere> i still got no sound man?
<Amaranth> dan_: You're going to break your system.
<LordMelkor> is it possible to modify the default xv output settings
<Amaranth> dan_: I've been doing this stuff for years and I wouldn't trust myself to compile xorg
<Seveas> Amaranth, wuss ;)
<ryan_ishere> it says its playing but i got no sound comming out?
<ompaul> Seveas, Seveas
<Amaranth> !lart Seveas
<ompaul> Seveas, can't call you a wuss
<polpak> ryan_ishere, try changing the sink it's using in your preferences?
<stephans> have you seen the cool novell desktop gui effects and menu?
<stephans> will they be in dapper too?
<polpak> stephans, yep
<Amaranth> stephans: the eyecandy will, the menu won't
<Seveas> stephans, yes, but not enabled by default because it's awfully unstable
<stephans> IC
<ryan_ishere> polpak: what do you mean?
<dan_> hmm
<polpak> ryan_ishere, I believe in the preferences you can specify what sound system it sinks the sound to
<tristanmike> Amaranth, what you do mean "the menu", what's that?
<dan_> Amaranth, that sucks, why is it so hard?
<ryan_ishere> im in preferences
<Amaranth> tristanmike: Novell's beagle powered applications menu
<ryan_ishere> but i got nothing
<LordMelkor> yo. someone said that it was possible to do "build-dep" for vlc.
<LordMelkor> but
<LordMelkor> i got this message
<LordMelkor> E: Build-dependencies for vlc could not be satisfied.
<Engla> stephans: it definitely won't be installed by default, though
<dan_> anyways
<HymnToLife> someone is me
<Amaranth> dan_: because xorg is a bunch of pieces of code that work together in weird ways, but only if you sacrifice your first-born first
<tristanmike> Amaranth, ok, I haven't seen that, so I have no idea what you're talking about :P
<dan_> this click does not work for me at all
<dan_> haha
<HymnToLife> and it definitely worked for me
<dan_> klik even
<Genfoo> ugh! when is there going to be a 64-bit version of flash player >:|
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Seveas> dan_, klik is a Bad Thing
<dan_> Amaranth, haha
<Seveas> Genfoo, around the 12th of never
<Amaranth> Genfoo: probably never
<ryan_ishere> any other ideas?
<LordMelkor> HymnToLife: you didnt get that message when you typed apt-get build-dep vlc?
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> need to add an extra repo
<Genfoo> never is a very strong word
<LordMelkor> which
<Amaranth> Genfoo: Windows XP 64-bit doesn't have flash either
<apokryphos> klik is a good thing
<Genfoo> Amaranth, that's business suicide
<LordMelkor> HymnToLife: whichone
<dan_> you know what's great tho
<ompaul> Genfoo, never be broke
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> see the 'Matroska packages' here http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<dan_> I don't really care if I break this system, this is just my linux system
<dan_> I have nothing on it even
<dan_> hahaha
<polpak> ryan_ishere, one sec
<dan_> this is my screwaround box
<vejan> evening all
<dan_> worst that happens is I have to format and reinstall ubuntu
<LordMelkor> why are they commented out
<Seveas> dan_, and that is currently a 10-minute job
<Amaranth> Hopefully dapper+1 will have aiglx on by default
<LordMelkor> its like i shouldnt be using them -_-
<vejan> how can I close open ports?
<Amaranth> but i think that would depend on ati getting drivers out
<Genfoo> can I embed 32-bit flash player somehow in my 64 bit system?
<HymnToLife> because not anyone is building VLC
<Amaranth> Seveas: the flight 4 ppc install took about 40 minutes :P
<Seveas> Amaranth, try espresso
<kditty> any ideas on why the live cd of ubuntu would give me wireless access, as well as detect my network, while breezy fullinstall wouldnt do the same?
<kditty> and i had to set up
<polpak> ryan_ishere, so what driver is selected under the settings?
<makomk> \whois ubugtu
<Amaranth> Seveas: I like my partitions to be not wiped out. :P
<kditty> nothing in the live cd
<Seveas> Amaranth, hehe ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> makomk, ubugtu is a bot
<ryan_ishere> you mean where it says default?
<Amaranth> Seveas: did you ever fix it?
<Amaranth> testing: "DCC SEND
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/amaranth]  by Ubugtu
<Seveas> fix what?
* Amaranth was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/amaranth]  by Seveas
<Amaranth> that
<IdleOne> lol
<Seveas> that's good
<dan_> umm
<dan_> okay, if I run the pre-release version of ubuntu
<Seveas> rather a few false positives than false negatives
<dan_> will I get XGL and the new firefox installed for me?
<dan_> hahaha
<Amaranth> Seveas: the exploit only works if it's the start of the message
<vejan> what can't I get to google.com from firefox
<Amaranth> dan_: firefox, yes
<Seveas> Amaranth, unfortunately not
<Amaranth> dan_: xgl, no
<polpak> dan_, new firefox yes, new xgl no. but there's a nice howto
<dan_> hmm
<dan_> I want this XGL
<dan_> you guys tried it yet?
<michal`> hello happy guys !
<polpak> dan_, yeah
<dan_> it's sweet as all hell
<michal`> tell me
<Seveas> dan_, it's unstable as hell too
<HymnToLife> Seveas> why is that banned (the dcc thing)
<ryan_ishere> i still got no sound
<Xoritor> lol
<HymnToLife> ?
<michal`> do you know about some packages with nxmachine server for ubuntu ?
<Seveas> and compiz is bad
<dan_> hmm
<Seveas> !tell HymnToLife about exploit
<polpak> ryan_ishere, what driver is selected in your settings for mplayer?
<dan_> I do think 3d filesystems are the way to go tho, honestly
<dan_> when you see that
<dan_> totally rules
<dan_> and I'm runnin a ti4200 on this system
<dan_> not even anything really that great
<HymnToLife> hmm got it
<ryan_ishere> where does it say driver im in the settings i dont see it?
<dan_> and it worked really nicely
<Seveas> dan_, please take off-topic discussions to the -offtopic channel
<romulo> hi, im having a problem with the keyboard of my notebook, if i press ctrl+alt+f1 it doenst exit X and go to virtual terminals..infact nothing happens, if i press the combination on gnome-terminal it outputs  "S" , can aynoen help me?
<IdleOne> !tell dan_  about enter
<Seveas> we like to keep this one support-only
<rikai> dan_, so get it fired up and running. ;) #xgl-ubuntu if you need hel. :D
<rikai> *help
<LordMelkor> HymnToLife: i added the bunkus repo but build dep still doesnt work
<polpak> ryan_ishere, click the wrench looking button
<allisfree> is the network card MAC address saved on disk, or detected every booting?
<ryan_ishere> there isnt one on VLC
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ryan_ishere> wait sorry
<ryan_ishere> i found it
<HymnToLife> still the same output ?
<nalioth> LordMelkor: join us in #kubuntu-offtopic for help compiling vlc
<LordMelkor> HymnToLife: although apt didnt find the key but i doubt that had anything to do with it
<phill> I have a FAT32 partition on my hard drive, and I can mount it using "mount -w /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2", but how can I mount it so that it is writable by all users?
<ufo> allisfree, its hardcoded to chip
<ryan_ishere> ok now what?
<HymnToLife> did you apt-get update ?
<LordMelkor> ya
<LordMelkor> duh -_-
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phill about mountwindows
<polpak> !tell phill about ntfs
<LordMelkor> nalioth: i dont have kubuntu tho
<polpak> phill, the howto applies to fat32 as well as ntfs
<allisfree> ufo, i know, so ubuntu detected it every time?
<Makura> How do I extract stuff if I don't have the rights?
<sweetd4> hey
<sweetd4> hows it goin??
<polpak> ryan_ishere, on the audio tab what driver is it using?
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor> how could you update if you don't have the key ?
<ufo> allisfree, yes, have you heard mac spoofing :)
<ryan_ishere> im not using Mplayer
<Genfoo> Seveas, by the way, do you use xchat?
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: I found what I was looking for. It was on the ShoutCast website.
<ryan_ishere> im using VLC
<Genfoo> ok Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: thanks for the help, anyway.
<Genfoo> Kr4t05, shoutcast and linux can be really messy
<Seveas> Genfoo, yes
<polpak> ryan_ishere, oh. Coulda swore you said mplayer
<Genfoo> Seveas, ok :-)
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: sc_trans_linux should work.
<ryan_ishere> i did awhile back then i changed it ill try mplayer again
<Genfoo> Seveas, can you make xchat save the windows and rooms that you opened already so you can restart the program ?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, doesn't totem work?
<ryan_ishere> totem?
<Genfoo> Kr4t05, except it doesn't -_-
<Seveas> Genfoo, xchat  server list, edit your server, add the auto-join channels
<polpak> totem is the default media player in ubuntu
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: ?!
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: I'll take a shot at it.
* cyphase is loving the Kororaa XGL Live CD
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: I have a shell account on a webserver, so, no big.
<Ven] n^> anyone got Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG ?
<cj> Ven] n^: 2200 here
<Genfoo> Kr4t05, your own server? just wondering :P
<Ven] n^> im gonna install it to fedora..
<cj> it's only BG.  but I might be able to help, I guess
<Ven] n^> cj, http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2098&hl=milligan
<Ven] n^> this the way?
<cj> Ven] n^: sorry, don't have time to read that right now
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: No, friend of mine, sells dedi's and shells.
<cj> Ven] n^: give me a quick recap
<ryan_ishere> ok with the rythmbox
<Falstius> does dapper have mysql5?
<Ven] n^> cj, i need to find what driver windows use and etc
<cj> Falstius: we're working on it :)
<ryan_ishere> how do i set my firefox shared folder as my library?
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: Only $7AUD
<Ven] n^> and what chipset it is
<Kr4t05> Genfoo: /mo
<cj> Ven] n^: sorry, no windows here...
<polpak> Falstius, postgreSQL > mysql anyway
<Ven] n^> and ndiswrapper etc
<ryan_ishere> not firefox
<cj> Falstius: don't listen to polpak
<Ven] n^> cj, how did u install urs?
<ryan_ishere> frostwire
<cj> Ven] n^: it came in my laptop :)  do you mean the drivers?
<Ven] n^> yes :p
<cj> Falstius: can I help you with mysql?
<Falstius> cj, my wife wants mysql5 I get her mysql5
<cj> Falstius: we're taking input on the dapper package
<Ven] n^> im still on ubuntu, heh.. i use fedora as i didnt get ubuntu to work
<Ven] n^> if that matters
<ryan_ishere> man ubuntu is too much work
<polpak> ryan_ishere, uh...
<brenner> Makura: where/what is the file?
<cj> Ven] n^: do you have the most recent firmware?
<ryan_ishere> windows it far more user friendly and it doesnt frickin go unstable all the time on you
<ryan_ishere> just from time to time
<kditty> is it safe to asume that if the drivers for my wireless card are on the livecd of ubuntu, that they are also in the full install?
<Nikopol> kditty: yeah probably
<cj> Falstius: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<polpak> ryan_ishere, no, you just spent the last hour or so debugging non supported apps rather than using the default
<basbryan> ryan_ishere:and microsoft says all their users are too dumb to know they can't the same thing for free....
<kditty> because i can access internet sharing fine from live cd, im doing it now
<cj> Falstius: yes, there's a package.  We're cleaning it up for the dapper release
<ryan_ishere> great but
<Falstius> cj, I'm still running breezy.  I was thinking about upgrading to get it.
<kditty> but when i boot to the install shell, my wireless will not connect
<ryan_ishere> if too dumb means you have to fix something every ten mins im thinking its worth it since you can bootleg windows anyway
<cj> Falstius: I'm pretty sure you can get 5 with breezy... try that command
<cj> Falstius: apt-cache search mysql-server-5.0
<kditty> so im guessing that the problem is somplace in my settings, but i checked my settings from the livecd and changed the breezy installl to match them
<cj> Falstius: join me on #mysql
<polpak> ryan_ishere, say that a little louder.. I don't think the FBI quite heard you
<kditty> and still cant get online without live cd
<rob_> !m4p
<ubotu> rob_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ryan_ishere> i dont have a bootleg version im on my moms comp its a dell but still
<IdleOne> ryan_ishere>  if you install apps that arent supported yeah you are gonna spend more time fixing them using
<polpak> ryan_ishere, in anycase. Your whole problem was mostly caused by your not using the default player
<ryan_ishere> ok but yet again
<IdleOne> s/them/than
<ryan_ishere> im trying to use the default one
<DoTheRodeo_> Xorg acts dumb after 2 days of uptime
<ryan_ishere> and its simply not outputting any sound
<DoTheRodeo_> i thought only windows that does that
<ryan_ishere> the rythmbox is the default player on mine
<polpak> ryan_ishere is your sound even working?
<ryan_ishere> only on startup
<polpak> ryan_ishere, no sense debugging the app if it's the system driver itself
<ryan_ishere> the little drumbeat and hello im your computer welcome to hell sounds
<IdleOne> ryan_ishere>  so the problem is sound ( hardware / drivers ) and not the software
<kditty> is there a way to export my live cd network config to my hd install of unbuntu
<polpak> ryan_ishere, have you tried a different multimedia system?
<rene> hi
<rene> hola
<polpak> System->Preferences->Multimedia selector
<Genfoo> :P
<qferret> ryan_ishere, switch from ALSO to OSS or vice versa
<ryan_ishere> i would doubt hardware being the problem since i have windows on a seperate partition and everything works fine on it
<qferret> *ALSA
<ozrg> ubuntu distributor of the year
<mrec> hmm what entries do I need in my sources.list file to upgrade my debian to dapperdrake?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, it's also incredibly difficult to talk to you in IRC since you don't bother to address your statements
<polpak> ryan_ishere, we didnt' say it was the hardware, we said it was the drivers
<Trinitrogen> !rescue
<ubotu> I heard rescue is Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode
<kditty> the live cd already has my network on the list in the activate connection option, on the live cd. but the hd install doesnt have that option. im affraid i messed up a setting, because the full install didnt configure my network properly
<Genfoo> mrec, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9937
<rene> hi
<ryan_ishere> no someone asked i dont know how to address my statements?
<Genfoo> HI
<rene> i eat fish
<rene> :S
<Genfoo> jesus stop saying hi you troll -_-
<polpak> ryan_ishere, type the person's name to whom you are speaking
<ryan_ishere> polpak, like that?
<polpak> yes
<mrec> Genfoo: nice thanks!
<ryan_ishere> ok
<polpak> ryan_ishere, that is very much better
<rene> ok
<Genfoo> mrec, that's mine ;-)
<ryan_ishere> polpak, this is my problem
<polpak> ryan_ishere, because it highlights it in red on my screen
<IdleOne> ryan_ishere>  when you put the persons name it highlights it in red so they can see it better
<polpak> ryan_ishere, otherwise it's very difficult to see when you say things
<Trinitrogen> Can somebody share the link for reinstalling GRUB with the LiveCd?
<ryan_ishere> polpak, i installed a new video card and everything went to crap
<polpak> ryan_ishere, you can also tab complete the persons name in xchat
<mrec> Genfoo: now it's mine too :)
<Genfoo> :-)
<rene> i paly gameboy advance
<bimberi> !recover
<ubotu> somebody said recover was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bimberi> Trinitrogen: ^^^
<qferret> just don't be a tab tramp LOL
<Trinitrogen> Thanks :)
<rene> play gameboy sorry
<polpak> ryan_ishere, what video card?
<IdleOne> rene>  thats great ! do you need any help with ubuntu?
<ryan_ishere> polpak, so i installed the new drivers and since then no sound from the media players and i cant seem to figure out why.
<brenner> qferret: tab tramp?
<rene> yes
<Genfoo> rene, then ask
<ryan_ishere> polpak, Radeon 9600 se
<kditty> would it be possible for me to load the breezy OS, and then put the live cd in cdrom and run the config util for the network config to change config on my install?
<bimberi> Trinitrogen: np :)
<Genfoo> and stay on topic
<rene> can you play fotball
<rene> ??
<Trinitrogen> bimberi: I just hope the live cd helps me more than the install does
<polpak> ryan_ishere, k, one sec
<Trinitrogen> if not Im gonna kill myself
<Jalal> shouldn't ubuntu auto detect a network between two computers hooked up through an ethernet wire?
<qferret> brenner,  if there was a brencer or whatever in here bren<tab> would adress the wrong person
<allisfree> lspci showsth, but no /proc/pci found. so there is no pci network card found. dmesg show my networkcard has been recognize and the kernel module has been installed. what's wrong would be?
<IdleOne> kditty>  probably but I wouldnt know how
<ryan_ishere> polpak, i also have frostwire and it would appear as though it wont work anymore either
<kditty> trinitrogan, the live cd actually works better for me than the live install
<rene> GENFOO can you play fotball
<brenner> qferret: ah. :)
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ozrg> is it possible to install ubuntu without a cd?
<ryan_ishere> polpak, it downloads but wont play anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> IdleOne: ?
<pedro> Anybody knows how to reinstall Firefox 1.5.0.1 in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> rene>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rob_> is there a posible way to play itunes downloaded m4ps??
<Seveas> IdleOne, ?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, most likely for the same reason all your other players aren't working
<hackeron> hey, I currently have 4 desktops in the desktop switcher, how do I add more?
<IdleOne> Seveas>  rene
<Genfoo> rene I can row too :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ryan_ishere> polpak, i would assume so
<polpak> ryan_ishere, how did you install the driver for your ATI card?
<crimsun> rob_: have you processed them with jHymn?
* Genfoo sees the approaching ban
<ryan_ishere> polpak, went to the wiki and followed the instructions
<rob_> no, i dont know what that is
<IdleOne> Seveas>  Amaranth  rene is a troll asking if we can play football
<rob_> !jHymn
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rob_
<nalioth> rene: this is a help and support channel, for general chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<qferret> ryan_ishere, switch from ALSA to OSS or vice versa....Open volume control, fo to File -> change device and choose the other.... works for me every time
* MrProper__ plays with composite and XGL ....mmmmm
<crimsun> rob_: search via Google, then process them via jHymn
<rob_> okay
<rob_> thank you
<Ven] n^> r usbkeys plug and play with linux?
<Seveas> Ven] n^, yes
<polpak> ryan_ishere, the wiki provides 2 methods to install the driver
<polpak> ryan_ishere, which did you use
<Jalal> shouldn't ubuntu auto detect a network between two computers hooked up through an ethernet wire?
<Genfoo> wow there are quite a bit of bans here
<Ven] n^> Seveas, do i need to format it?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, and to make sure we're looking at the same thing, which wiki page was it?
<ozrg> is it possible to install ubuntu without a cd?
<rene> Genfoo you like eat fish???
<Seveas> Jalal, depends on what you mean with auto detect
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Ven] n^, only if it's not yet formatted
<Sir_quicken> Hey I gotta set up evolution with ssl on 950 & cannot set it, what other e-mail clients are there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %rene!*@*]  by Seveas
<Genfoo> /kick rene
<bimberi> Trinitrogen: ah, kk, a way to restore grub with the install cd is documented somewhere (ubuntuforums iirc) but you've probably been trying that
<ryan_ishere> polpak, im not entirely sure it was given to me by someone on here it was the ati page
<Jalal> Seveas, give me access to the shared folders on my windows machine
<Seveas> Genfoo, don't do that - we know how to run a channel
<rob_> crimsun, on jhymn's website, there are only windows and mac downloads... will the windows one work since it is java?
<Ven] n^> there r some windows apps on it that was already there.. cruzersync, cruzerlock2 etc
<mikebot>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Genfoo> Seveas, ok  :-X :-D
<polpak> ryan_ishere,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ??
<crimsun> rob_: you'd have to run jHymn inside wine or Windows directly
<brenner> ozrg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Genfoo> mikeazorin, you can also use two "//" try it
<brenner> ozrg: it's best to use the install CD imho
<Genfoo> /me
<Genfoo> er
<rob_> oh.
<Genfoo> mikebot,
<mikebot> Genfoo, yes
<Genfoo> mikebot, , you can also use two "//" try it
<crimsun> rob_: you might want to look at SharpMusique or whatnot
<mikebot> /
<Genfoo> :)
<mikebot> /msg nickserv blah
<Genfoo> :P
<Seveas> Genfoo, please keep the off-topicness out
<mikebot> oh no, i meant to send that to nickserv, there was just an accidental space
<Seveas> mikebot, same for you
<mikebot> heh
<Genfoo> Seveas, sorry. are you an ubuntu developer?
<ryan_ishere> polpak, im checking it right now
<qferret> I have a password issue...I backed up my Ubuntu instal with backuppc, and used the tarball to overwrite files on an ubuntu VM downloaded from VMware's site....the only account I can use to log on is backuppc
<mikebot> hey, is wikipedia not responding correctly for anyone else?
<Seveas> Genfoo, partially
<qferret> that account doesn't have root priv's
<ryan_ishere> polpak, i used the ones provided by ubuntu
<qferret> what files didn't copy overcorrectly?
<rob_> i have sharpmusique, but it cant play the songs, i have a lot of itunes downloads that i am bringing over from windows
<ryan_ishere> polpak, the ones first on the list
<ozrg> <brenner>: could you please tell me how to install ubuntu without the cd
<crimsun> rob_: if you still have Windows installed, I highly recommend you use jHymn from within Windows
<sweetd4> hi
<Sir_quicken> Can sum1 help me?? I need 2 know if there is a linux version of entourage Eudora mozilla or thunderbird E-mail client, ("like outlook")
<polpak> ryan_ishere, ok
<brenner> ozrg: see the advanced installs at the bottom of the page
<rob_> i would, but I have replaced it with ubuntu
<sweetd4> hi
<brenner> ozrg: fyi, i've never done it.  i just know that link
<polpak> ryan_ishere, can you pastebin the output of lspci and lsmod ?
<crimsun> rob_: ah, then you'll have to try it within wine, or unlock them using another Windows machine
<Makura> How do you extract tar.gz files?  It says I don't have the privileges..
<ozrg> brenner: cnt see no link :S
<ryan_ishere> polpak, assume that i am mentally retarded when it came to computers cause it wouldnt be far from the truth so speak in clear common english is you wouldnt mind
<qferret> Makura, use sudo tar....
<polpak> Makura, that probably means that you don't have write priveleges to the place your trying to extract to
<Earlb> hello... can anyone help me get World of Warcraft running under wine?
<polpak> Makura, you only need read privileges to extract
<qferret> or the tarball itself...
<Makura> polpak: I'm trying to extract this firefox 1.5.tar.gz to Opt so I can install it
<polpak> Earlb, did you read the howto?
<Sir_quicken> HELLO!! E-mail client question, I cant recive e-mail only send using a E-mail client ("like outlook")
<Makura> qferret: */opt
<Earlb> yes, i did.
<brenner> ozrg: it helps if you read posts addressed to you.  here it is again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<qferret> gracias Makura ;-)
<polpak> ubotu tell ryan_ishere about pastebin
<Sir_quicken> can anyone suggest another I gave a list 2 that support setting ssl ports & such
<Makura> qferret: For what? =p
<mikebot> hey, is wikipedia not responding correctly for anyone else?
<ozrg> brenner: thanks.
<Seveas> Sir_quicken, evolution works fine
<Sir_quicken> Not for gmail
<ryan_ishere> polpak, so what does that mean?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, the website ubotu told you about will allow you to paste text and then you can tell me the url
<brenner> anyone have any recommendations for a gmail notifier?
<Sir_quicken> I send not recive
<polpak> ryan_ishere, then I can see the text
<Seveas> Sir_quicken, works good for me
<qferret> oops...thought u were answering a q I asked earlier
<qferret> :)
<Seveas> did you enable pop3 in the gmail web settings?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, so if you go to a terminal you can copy the output from the commands lspci  and lsmod and paste that output into the pastebin url
<Seveas> and did you double-check the account settings?
<Sir_quicken> I have 3 messages on my gmail its not picking it up.. HOW do I set the pop ssl port then
<polpak> ryan_ishere, or rather paste it into the pastebin form, and give me the url
<Kanalal> hi, can someone tell me (point me to a post wiki) how to install the latest Nvidia drivers withought screwing up my madwifi modules?
<Earlb> polpak: i did read the howto... when i run the game i get an error regarding opengl32.dll. I've set up my ATI card's drivers, so i know that isn't it.
<Sir_quicken> yes there is nothing asking for ssl
<mikebot> what's the offtoipic channel?
<polpak> mikebot, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> Sir_quicken, "Use secure connection"
<ryan_ishere> polpak, i wish i knew what you were talking about i think you have overestimated my intelligence
<mikebot> polpak, thanks
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Sir_quicken> I will look at it again but I am not finindg that Option
<polpak> ryan_ishere, so open this webpage in your browser
<polpak> ryan_ishere,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Kanalal> anyone?
<ryan_ishere> polpak, i have
<polpak> ryan_ishere, ok
<polpak> ryan_ishere, in a terminal window
<polpak> ryan_ishere, type lspci
<ryan_ishere> polpak, whats a terminal window?
<Sir_quicken> OK tell me sevas it only allows password as a secure & it doesnt work
<polpak> ryan_ishere, applications->accessories->terminal
<Sir_quicken> TELL me now wtf I do
<polpak> ryan_ishere, how did you install the ati driver w/o using the terminal?
<qferret> heh
<_M4Ld> how do i get rid of the Gdk warning during system update? it says locale not supported at Xlib.
<ryan_ishere> polpak, sorry i just had a brain fart moment there
<polpak> ryan_ishere, no worries
<ryan_ishere> polpak, ok did it
<polpak> ryan_ishere, copy & paste the output from the command into the pastebin form
<polpak> ryan_ishere, then send me the url for your submission
<Sir_quicken> seveas it gives me error says sorry & closes 2 fast 2 read.. HOW do I set up gmail with evolution??
<ryan_ishere> polpak, do i have to click send on this thing anywhere for it to save it or just copy the url
<_M4Ld> how do i get rid of the Gdk warning during system update? it says locale not supported at Xlib. HELP!
<Sir_quicken> there is no ssl port setting
<Seveas> Sir_quicken, "Use secure connection"  always
<ryan_ishere> polpak, or send perhaps
<polpak> ryan_ishere, after you copy the output click send
<polpak> ryan_ishere, yeah
<Sir_quicken> I am, the ports are diffretn
<ryan_ishere> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9942
<Sir_quicken> normal ssl usee port 443 or somthing like that g-mail uses 950
<Sir_quicken> Hiow do  Iset the port? I cant recive e-mail only send
<polpak> ryan_ishere, ok, now do the same thing for the command lsmod
<Sir_quicken> seveas your no doubt using hotmail not g-mail, g-mail has somthing vcalled security.
<_M4Ld> hi there, does anybody have an idea how do get rid of the Gdk warning during system update? it says locale not supported at Xlib. HELP!
<Seveas> Sir_quicken, I'm using gmail...
<Seveas> and it works like a charm
<Seveas> both on breezy and dapper
<ryan_ishere> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9943
<Sir_quicken> then why cant I recive e-mails of fthe gmail server
<Phoul> i just installed gaimbeta2 and im wondering what i use for the "command" section for sound
<Sir_quicken> everything is set correctly
<ryan_ishere> polpak, sorry i didnt address that
<Seveas> Sir_quicken, do you get connection errors?
<ryan_ishere> polpak, then all you need is my mothers maiden name and my soc security number right?
<Phoul> Err Phoul: use whatever program will play sounds at the command line for you
<Seveas> if notL then enable pop access for all mails, not just for new mails
<Phoul> What will play sounds at command line
<Sir_quicken> I get error on trying 2 recive ppo mail I cant see it closes 2 fast
<Kanalal> hi, can someone tell me how to install the latest Nvidia drivers withought screwing up my madwifi modules? or perhaps a way to restore the modules without having to compile them myself?
<kingslayer> HAHAHA
<kingslayer> LAMER
<qferret> ryan_ishere,  CC #'s are good too :P
<kditty> i wonder why ubuntu live cd would configure my wireless card fine, and the install process game me an error
<polpak> ryan_ishere, lol
<ryan_ishere> qferret, just making sure
<qferret> heh
<Phoul> anyone know
<Phoul> ?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, it looks like all your drivers are loaded
<ryan_ishere> polpak, thats good darn things were a bitch to load up
<polpak> ryan_ishere, right click the speaker icon next to your clock
<kingslayer> gay
<kingslayer> shut up
<Phoul> What will play sounds in the command line
<Sir_quicken> says exspunging or I dont know wtf it says it goes 2 fast 2 read
<Phoul> Im guessing alsa but i dont know how to make it into a useable command
<ryan_ishere> polpak, and then?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, it's not muted is it? ;p
<qferret> ryan_ishere, I'm tellin ya...try switching devices
<Sir_quicken> What are other e-mail clients with actual options I can use? for linux??
<IdleOne> kditty>  it is possible that some drivers are installed with live cd to give the more users ablitlity to use certain hardware...just need to install the drivers for your wireless
<IdleOne> !tell kditty  about wireless
<ryan_ishere> polpak, ok im computer retarded but mute is used more then on a comp mi amigo ; }
<Phoul> !tell phoul about alsa
<polpak> ryan_ishere, just checking =p
<satan> sir_quicken: try thunderbird
<Phoul> !dmix
<ubotu> well, dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<polpak> ryan_ishere, select preferences from that menu
<Sir_quicken> I asked anbout that nobody awnsered
<Sir_quicken> wher do  Iget it?
<Trinitrogen> haha, oh god I wanna kill myself I just spent all day working to get GRUB back into my MBR after installing windows... so I just succeeded...and then I remembered I once again have to reinstall windows :)
<ryan_ishere> polpak, im there
<satan> sir_quicken: look in Adept, should be there
<polpak> what device is selected?
<Trinitrogen> goodbye MBR...again
<polpak> ryan_ishere, ^^
<Sir_quicken> adept I am using gnome interface :P
<ryan_ishere> polpak, intel ich5 alsa mixer
<_M4Ld> hi there, does anybody have an idea how do get rid of the Gdk warning during system update? it says locale not supported at Xlib. HELP!
<IdleOne> Trinitrogen>  good thing is now you know how to do it :)
<polpak> ryan_ishere, ok, click close and then right click the speaker again and select open volume control
<ryan_ishere> polpak, im ther
<satan> sir_quicken: ok try sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<cousindaddy> Sir_Quicken, what are you trying to configure?
<polpak> all the volumn controls are all the way up?
<satan> sir_quicken: in a terminal, of course
<ryan_ishere> no
<ryan_ishere> polpak
<ryan_ishere> polpak, no
<ryan_ishere> haha
<lafferpt> I have php5 installed, is there any conflict having libapache2-mod-php4 and php4-pear php4-cli... is there any kind of conflict?
<qferret> lol
<seth4844> Can anyone give me some advice? I have an external usb hard drive - I had the whole thing formatted with fat32 so that I could also use it with windows. I just shrinked it's fat32 partition to add a second ext3 partition so that I could save files that were over the 4GB limit. Now Ubuntu automatically mounts the 2nd (ext3) partition but it doesn't mount the 1st (fat32) partition. I suspect...
<seth4844> ...there must be an automount or usbmount config file that would control this. Can anyone set me on the right track?
<qferret> "Can you hear me now?"
<ryan_ishere> qferret, you are just sittin back and watchign the show LOL
* qferret lurks
<noa1> if someone runs dapper drake here could i have the /etc/apt/sources.list file please ?
<ryan_ishere> qferret, let the stupididty flow
<polpak> ryan_ishere, so was it just the volume?
* qferret flows
<ryan_ishere> no
<polpak> ryan_ishere, oh, ok
<ryan_ishere> polpak, no it still dosent work
<bimberi> Sir_quicken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<polpak> ryan_ishere, ok, close that then
<IdleOne> noa1>  #ubuntu+1
<qferret> click on File -> Change device
<qferret> go to OSS
<qferret> see if it works
<ryan_ishere> polpak, way ahead of ya
<cousindaddy> I've configed gmail with Evol no prob...
<polpak> ryan_ishere, system->preferences->multimedia systems selector
<ryan_ishere> polpak, there
<polpak> ryan_ishere, I should have asked this before, but.... you are sure the speakers themselves are plugged in correctly and turned on yes?
<noa1> thanks IdleOne
<qferret> polpak...the ubuntu "drum" sign on sound plays ;-)
<polpak> oh right
<polpak> forgot
<Sir_quicken> that site told me what  ialready got done
<ryan_ishere> polpak, well like i said the opening welcome to hell ryan and bongos are working so i assumed so
<qferret> heh
<Sir_quicken> I already*
<polpak> what default sink do you have specified?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, ^^
<ryan_ishere> polpak, and windows worked fine with it as is as well so
<bimberi> Sir_quicken: note that the port goes on the server line - pop.gmail.com:995
<LordMelkor> well. i give up.
<ryan_ishere> polpak,  esd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LordMelkor> i guess compiling vlc is out of the question
<polpak> ryan_ishere, try changing it to alsa
<Sir_quicken> Why the hell didnt you f'in say that in the first place... GOD DAMN!
<seth4844> Can anybody give me some advice on how to mount a usbdisk with 2 partitios?
<Kanalal> hi, can someone tell me how to install the latest Nvidia drivers withought screwing up my madwifi modules? or perhaps a way to restore the modules without having to compile them myself?
<ryan_ishere> qferret, i like you man
<Sir_quicken> Bah
* qferret dares ryan_ishere to try OSS
<Sir_quicken> thx
* polpak spits on oss
<ryan_ishere> polpak, didnt work had some failure message
<Makura> qferret: How do I change directories in the terminal? >_>
<qferret> lol
<qferret> polpak.....it beats silencre
<LordMelkor> whats wrong with OSS thats what i use for most stuff
<LordMelkor> its widely supported
<ryan_ishere> qferret, failed to construct test pipeline for oss sound system
<polpak> ryan_ishere, what was the failure?
<LordMelkor> better so than alsa atleast
<qferret> Makura,  use "cd"
<qferret> change directory
<jon_> LordMelkor, OSS is older then my dead great grandma ;)
<ryan_ishere> polpak, failed to construct test pipeline for alsa
<LordMelkor> jon_ so what it works?
<qferret> e.g. "cd /mnt/mydrive"
<LordMelkor> jon_ so what it works, its not like there is a difference in sound qulality with also
<jon_> LordMelkor, For some ;)
<ryan_ishere> polpak, i was testing them
<LordMelkor> alsa has better sound qual 0.o
<ryan_ishere> polpak, no dice
<LordMelkor> ??
<Makura> qferret: Thanks.  I'm a recent Linux convert.
<LordMelkor> i thought it was just an alternative driver
<qferret> Makura, no prob
<Makura> qferret: How would I get to the desktop? (sorry)
<qferret> what does your promt say now?
<qferret> makura ^^\
<ryan_ishere> polpak, im sorry i suck but still no sound
<Falstius> qferret, /media/mydrive ..
<polpak> hrm
<Makura> qferret: It's where it is when you first open the terminal
<rick_> can someone help i have no sound sound blaster16 card
<qferret> cd Desktop
<eobanb> Makura, i believe you weant cd ~/Desktop
<Makura> qferret: logonname@Computername:~$
<eobanb> want*
<Makura> eobanb: Thanks. =[] 
<polpak> ryan_ishere, it really seems like a driver issue
<Makura> *=] 
<polpak> ryan_ishere, or waid
<polpak> ryan_ishere, or wait
<qferret> the ~ means you are in your "home" directory
<eobanb> yes.
<ryan_ishere> polpak, when i try to get mplayer to play it says  could not open audio device no sound
<ryan_ishere> polpak, waiting
<polpak> ryan_ishere, go to system->administration->users and groups
<ryan_ishere> qferret, your mom goes to college
<polpak> ryan_ishere, select your user and go to properties
<qferret> LOL
<polpak> ryan_ishere, then go to the privileges tab
<z6bt> whats the syntax to mount an nfs again?
<ryan_ishere> polpak, im there
<lafferpt> I've installed Shorewall but on /etc/shorewall there isn't an interfaces, hosts, zones, policy and rules files... why is it?
<polpak> ryan_ishere, your user has access to the audio devices yes?
<Makura> qferret: I tried typing "sudo tar -C /opt firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz" but it tells me that I must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options.  What am I missing?
<lafferpt> I'm following a tutorial
<z6bt> was it http://host:/path to file?
<ryan_ishere> polpak, that he/ i do
<qferret> -C?
<Kanalal> please people i dont want to reinstall for the 4th time :'(
<qferret> try -zxvf
<sovin> question: does anyone know a public program to convert text files into pdf files?
<Makura> qferret: The guide I was looking at said to use -C...  Lemme try -zxvf.
<qferret> z= gzip x=eXtract v= verbose f= somethin or other LOL
<ryan_ishere> polpak, ?
<JustinLynn> f = to folder
<qferret> ty JustinLynn
<Engla> no f= file
<crimsun> sovin: Ubuntu has a bunch; just search for them. You can even load them into OpenOffice.Org
<polpak> ryan_ishere, trying to think what else it could be
<qferret> ...or Engla
<qferret> LOL
<sovin> crimsun: excellent, thanks for the help =)
<duelelacabeza> O_o
<Makura> Also, why is it that Totem doesn't play the sound of my AVI file?
<Engla> normally tar operates on TapeARchives. F tells it to work with files
<JustinLynn> Engla> your right. :)
<qferret> Linux has no folders hehe
<leftist> sure it does
<V4Vendetta> yes it does..
<leftist> it's symantics
<qferret> "directories"
<qferret> true
<LordMelkor> Makura it may be encoded with something that uses the w32codecs
<qferret> but semantics are important
<JustinLynn> thats true :P it has directories which are actually files. :) everything is a file :)
<z6bt> Engla: use mplayer
<qferret> especially in programming
<z6bt> does anyone know?
<leftist> it's all the same today you know but i know where your eluding to :D
<leftist> lol
<crusso> After you install in the default configuration (not "expert").  Is there an easy way to switch to a "server" setup, or should I just re-install as expert and specify server in there somewhere?
<Makura> LordMelkor: What should I do?
<Engla> z6bt: you think? No thanks :-) [you got the wrong person, right] 
<ryan_ishere> polpak, could it be because linux is predisposed to hating me?
<qferret> makura..... new Ubuntu install?
<mike-e_> what does this partition mean? tmpfs                 372M   13M  359M   4% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<Makura> qferret: Yes, I'm sorry =P
<ryan_ishere> polpak, possibly because mom mom goes college?
<IdleOne> crusso>  you can reinstall server by typing server at prompt
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm having some booting up trouble... I copied everything from my old hard-drive to my new one (2 partitions... linux and swap). Now I can't get the os to load
<qferret> Google for "Ubuntu Automatix"
<ryanakca> and yes, I've checked that the ribbon cables are in the right place :)
<ryan_ishere> polpak, my mom goes to college?
<Makura> qferret: Completely new to this.  Okay, I will.
<ryanakca> I take it that grub/MBR never got transfered over by symantec ghost or something... and also, how do I fix it?
<IdleOne> !automatix
<LordMelkor> Makura http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu > click install multimedia codecs
<z6bt> Engla: then you have to get the win32 codecs some AVI files have windows media format in them for some reason
<qferret> It will install codecs, java, dvd libs etc automatically
<crusso> idleone: Oh, instead of "install".  Okay, thanks.
<ufo> crusso, there are nothin special on server install what cant do with normal installation... it mostly only the sudo thing
<ryan_ishere> qferret, i had a ferret once. he died in a fire that consumed my room.
<crusso> ufo: thanks
* qferret haunts ryan_ishere 
<Engla> z6bt: you are still talking to the wrong nick :-)
<_M4Ld> qferret: any idea how do get rid of the Gdk warning during system update/installation? it says locale not supported at Xlib. HELP!
<qferret> I got rid of mine when my oldest learned to crawl....he was jealous of her
<IdleOne> tell qferret  about automatix
<qferret> sorry _M4Ld ....no clue on that one...have you Googled the exact error?
<ryan_ishere> qferret, his name was Maximus and he enjoyed walks on the beach at sundown and sleeping in a hammock made from a pillow case by myself
<_M4Ld> yup no results.
<z6bt> Engla: sorry ehehe
<_M4Ld> thanks anyway.
<qferret> sorry _M4Ld
<qferret> IdleOne, huh?
<_M4Ld> it's ok.
<_M4Ld> i'l try to search for again.
<_M4Ld> hahhaha.
<``Respect> could someone tell me the command to get svn command to work?
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<IdleOne> qferret> ^
<qferret> ahhhh....
<ryan_ishere> polpak, you still with me im sorry i dont mean to prod im just impatient
<qferret> easy for n00bs though...fairly pain free on a new install
<``Respect> could someone tell me the command to get svn command to work?
<qferret> no config file worries if nothing's config'd
<IdleOne> qferret>  exactly why noobs shouldnt use it
<ryan_ishere> qferret, could you help me?
<Amaranth> If you use automatix we won't help you unbreak things.
<``Respect> any one know?
<qferret> I dunno ryan_ishere ....
<qferret> polpak seemed to cover about everything I could think of
<ryan_ishere> qferret, MY COMP still wont play my Modest Mouse could you remedy the situation
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: what kind of file is it?
<qferret> right click on the speaker icon and go to properties
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, mp3 i believe
<``Respect> could someone tell me the command to get svn command to work?
<qferret> ah...shit LOL
<brenner> ``Respect: you could always read the doc.  or use one of the frontends
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: enable universe and multiverse, then install the gstreamer0.8-plugins package
<``Respect> k
<Amaranth> qferret: Language.
<qferret> good call Amaranth
<IdleOne> ``Respect>   well, svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<``Respect> okay thx
* qferret rolls his eyes
<IdleOne> no problem
<_M4Ld> can anybody recommend a C++ programming language i could use?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<qferret> C++?
<_M4Ld> for linux
<HymnToLife> C++ ?
<rukuartic> Haha...  o-o
<_M4Ld> a particular name?
<rukuartic> _M4Ld, do you mean a compiler?
<HymnToLife> that's pretty much the only C++ language I know
<Amaranth> C++ is a programming language
<lafferpt> does anybody have Shorewall installed???
<Amaranth> you want an IDE?
<qferret> I use Anjuta _M4Ld ...works well for me
<_M4Ld> ic.
<Amaranth> i think anjuta does C++, otherwise maybe kdevelop
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, giving that a try right now
<rukuartic> Anyone have experience with firestarter and hlds?
<ryan_ishere> Can you all at least agree that windows is a nice op system?
<IdleOne> Amaranth>  where were you an hour ago with the answer to ryan_ishere  question
<_M4Ld> ok. thanks guys. il try to check it
<rukuartic> ryan_ishere, User friendly, yes. Efficient programming/resources, probably not.
<ryan_ishere> agreed rukuartic
<qferret> For something that takes 2 GB and comes with no productivity software...sure
<XiCillin> does ubuntu come with any backup programs?
<Amaranth> IdleOne: probably eating :P
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, sitll doesnt work
<HymnToLife> rukuartic> I'd rather say 'idiot-friendlr' :D
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: you installed that package?
<rukuartic> HymnToLife, Now now, lets not bang on our computer-impaired friends.
<HymnToLife> lol
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, yes
<IdleOne> 1st rule to tech support start with the the wires and make sure they are plugged in :P
<rukuartic> HymnToLife, at one point, I was a windoze user too
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: what are you using to play it?
<HymnToLife> well, you know what ?
<HymnToLife> I'm on windows right now
<tonyyarusso> Does alsamixer change the gain of the microphone, or just how much the input to it plays through the speakers?
<rukuartic> Anyone know a good way of getting out of GDM/X and into a terminal without losing your login session?
<ryan_ishere> amarantth, mplayer
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: oh, try rhythmbox
<ufo> rukuartic, ctrl+alt+f1 or f2
<ryan_ishere> hymntolife, if you need a knowlege base just to use and fix the bugs of something its not a very marketable product now is it?
<rukuartic> ryan_ishere, amaroK :D
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: I believe it's Applications->Sound & Video->Music Player
<rukuartic> ufo, but does that actually kill X/GDM?
<IdleOne> rukuartic>  ctrl+alt+F1 F7 to get back here
<lafferpt> does anybody have Shorewall installed???
<ufo> rukuartic, no you can get it back with same command and f7
<HymnToLife> ryan_ishere> bugs ? never saw any
<rukuartic> ufo, Looking to free up system memory :P How about killing x/gdm but keeping running programs going?
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, says couldnt stop playback failed to close audio output sink
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, probably because of something qferret told me to do
<brenner> Amaranth: re: smeg.  someone installed something via apt.  they then removed it via apt, but the menu entry remained.  he couldn't delete it (the option was greyed out).  i told him it was the package developers fault, but is there a way to remove entries forcefully?
<Reg|ster> some one know how i can get sound in more than 1 program ?
<qferret> ryan_ishere,  at least you can fix the bugs with a knowledge base...fixing bugs under Windows is often unlawful ;-)
<ufo> rukuartic, if the programs run on x you cant do that they need the xserver to run
<rukuartic> ufo, They're console programs... running in screen
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: ok, System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know anything about sc_trans_linux?
<sorush20> what files do I need to install to be able to boot my usb camera it used to work I dont' know what has gone worng. kde is not auto detecting it
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, im there
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: what is the output sink set to?
<IdleOne> sorush20>  #kubuntu may be able to help you
<ufo> rukuartic, you could start them in console f1
<sorush20> no sorry they are all out IdleOne
<Reg|ster> some one know how i can get sound in more than 1 program ?
<rukuartic> ufo, If I go to console (f1) and then kill off gdm/x will I lose my apps?
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, alsa
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: if it's ALSA try setting it to esd (esound)
<Amaranth> and click test
<brenner> Reg|ster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ...look right at the bottom.  there's something called dmix iirc
<tonyyarusso> Can I change the gain on a built-in microphone with some configuration something, or is that fixed by hardware?
<ufo> yes because they run on xterm or similar
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, i tried that before i still have nothing
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: no sound when you click test?
<rukuartic> ubotu, sound problems is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ubotu> rukuartic: okay
<Reg|ster> thancs brenner
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, no sound
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: does _any_ sound work?
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: in any app
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, no sir
<ryan_ishere> but now the song "plays"
<rukuartic> ufo, woot. anything like gkrellm etc that I can monitor system resources with?
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, just no sound
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: Oh, you've got a completely different problem.
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: maybe the sound is muted? :)
<crimsun> ryan_ishere: pastebin your amixer output
<kerskine> howdy kids - I've got a question
<rukuartic> kerskine, how old are you? :P
<Amaranth> crimsun to the rescue!
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, yet again im not that retarded
<ryan_ishere> here ill try to see if its hooked up wrong in the back
<IdleOne> kerskine>  shoot :)
<kerskine> kids = everyone :)
<rukuartic> ryan_ishere, It'd be putting your fut into your mouth and see that it was though XD
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: even if it shows up in GNOME as not muted it could be turned all the way down at a lower level
<kerskine> ok - my system has been freezing 1-2 times a day over the past 3 days
<bluemax> can someone help me get mp3 playback to work? i have lame installed but i'm getting audio driver errors in every audio app i play them in
<ryan_ishere> amaranth, i cant see how that could be the problem since it works in the windows that i have set up on another partition
<_M4Ld> qferret: if i wrote a program in ajunta, would it still run in the windows environment?
<_M4Ld> Anjuta that is.
<rukuartic> Bluemax, tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<kerskine> is there anything that I can set to trap any errors that crop up? /var/log/messages doesn't record anything out of the ordinary
<IdleOne> kerskine>  need more info then that. have you installed anything or removed anything?
<denatoc> is it just me or is transcode broken?
<Amaranth> ryan_ishere: I'll let crimsun take over from here, he knows more about sound cards than me.
<ryan_ishere> crimsun, how are you?
<kerskine> IdleOne: recently replaced a disk on this machine
<rukuartic> kerskine, is your box just slowing down and slowing down until it locks, or is it a sudden death thing?
<qferret> _M4Ld,  if you wrote it for Windows...
<crimsun> ryan_ishere: ?
<ryanakca> would this work with the knoppix cd? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub?highlight=%28grub%29
<VR`> how do i downgrade irssi if i installed it from source? i want to use the version that came with ubuntu.
<kerskine> IdleOne: sudden death
<IdleOne> kerskine>  bad disk maybe
<ryan_ishere> amarath, thanks for your help anyway i appreciate it
<_M4Ld> no.
<denatoc> tough crowd
<denatoc> :/
<bluemax> rukuartic, yeah i looked there, and i have all gstreamer plugins installed, both 0.8 and 0.10
<ryanakca> I really don't feel like downloading a Ubuntu Live cd...
<ryan_ishere> crimsun, what do i type in the terminal to show you that?
<_M4Ld> im using ubuntu now, but my professors are using windows.
<qferret> console apps, _M4Ld ?
<rukuartic> bluemax, does audio output work in general?
<crimsun> ryan_ishere: amixer
<CrazyOne> if i install something with make install how do i uninstall it?
<Amaranth> ryanakca: if knoppix uses grub, sure
<bluemax> yes, i've been watching movies
<kitche> CrazyOne make uninstall
<kerskine> IdleOne: maybe  - is there any way to trace the kernel?
<_M4Ld> what do you mean?
<qferret> "DOS box"
<_M4Ld> console apps?
<brenner> CrazyOne: next time use checkinstall :)
<IdleOne> kerskine>  Im sure there is but I dont know how :/
<bluemax> actually, i'm been watching NSV streaming movies, which audio is mp3 encoded... can ubuntu not handle more than one mp3 audio thread at once?
<CrazyOne> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<rukuartic> bluemax, try getting mpg123 and see if you can get that to work. you might just have your programs configured wrong by accident
<kitche> did you delete the folder CrazyOne?
<mikebot> is there a way /in ubuntu/ (so this is not off topic) to make it so the people watching my network wont be able to tell that i'm torrenting?
<CrazyOne> no
<V4Vendetta> mikebot~ change the port
<bluemax> rukuartic, actually i just stopped the movie i was watching, and now i can play the music files
<qferret> Do they run under DOS/terminal window, or in Windows with pretty GUI?
<_M4Ld> qferret, what do you mean by console apps? apps in the GUI environment?
<jetscreamer> you not the urt vendetta are you
<qferret> _M4Ld, ^^
<VR`> how do i downgrade irssi if i installed it from source? i want to use the version that came with ubuntu.
<rukuartic> bluemax, Haha... oh dear.
<mikebot> V4Vendetta, how do i do that?
<mikebot> V4Vendetta, it's a school network
<ryan_ishere> crimsun, could you paste the pastebin url please?
<dURKA> where is the control panel on ubuntu
<V4Vendetta> mikebot~ the program will have an option for what port
<qferret> dURKA,  System -> Administration
<ryan_ishere> im sorry but i have to go now
<mikebot> V4Vendetta, and by changing the port they wont be able to notice?
<rukuartic> mikebot, best not to bittorrent in universities
<bluemax> rukuartic, just wondering, why can't ubuntu's audio handle more than one mp3 playback at once? in windows i can play more than one mp3 at the same time (if i needed to)
<dURKA> how do i edit sound devices?
<ryan_ishere> i appreciate you guys tring to help but ive got to go
<ryan_ishere> take care
<Engla> VR`: uninstall, then install the repository version?
<rukuartic> bluemax, don't know. never tried. lemme try.
<VR`> Engla how do i uninstall
<mikebot> rukuartic, ah, but the other p2p stuff for ubuntu isn't very good...soulseek for windows orked very well, but for some reason nicotine sucks
<denatoc> does anybody in here have a working transcode install?
<rukuartic> bluemax, should be able to
<rukuartic> !sound problems
<ubotu> hmm... sound problems is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jon_> mikebot, Limewire\Frostwire.
<mikebot> jon_, which of those two is better?
<rukuartic> bluemax, works for me
<jon_> mikebot, They are both the same, but Frostwire is just a "hack" of Limewire, (no prompts to upgrade, etc)  Connects to the same network.
<Engla> VR`: you installed from source? Did you install it with checkinstall or just 'make install'
<VR`> Engla make install
<mikebot> jon_, okay, thanks
<bluemax> rukuartic, that's odd... i have to configure my audio better
<rukuartic> bluemax, using an old card?
<mikebot> so there is no way, then, to torrent at a university?
<qferret> _M4Ld, Do the apps run in a "DOS box"? or a "Window"?
<BlueEagle> !info bld
<ubotu> bld: (Black List Daemon, automatically build blacklists), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.3.2-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 29 kB, Installed size: 180 kB
<Engla> VR`: if you have the source package left, you can run 'make uninstall' If not, you need to get the same source, and "./configure make" it identically and then 'make uninstall'
<_M4Ld> let us sa windows box.
<denatoc> thanks so much for the help people, i wish i could somehow repay the kindness
<BlueEagle> anyone know how to work bld?
<rukuartic> bluemax, some older cards are "half duplex"... basically, can only send or recieve, but not at the same time. still, shouldn't have a problem with multiple outputs
<bluemax> rukuartic, actually i'm using a brand new laptop, though i don't know what kind of audio is onboard
<VR`> Engla got it, thanks
<Engla> VR`: it should work if irssi is packaged with the standard toos
<Engla> *tools
<rukuartic> bluemax, Internal?
<bluemax> rukuartic, yup
<qferret> _M4Ld, so they like have buttons and drop downs etc?
<VR`> Engla thanks
<BlueEagle> !bld
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlueEagle
<rukuartic> bluemax, Oh I gues it would be with a laptop :P
<dURKA> after i got to system adminstration what do i do, i what to change the ALAS sound thing
<bluemax> hehe
<_M4Ld> qferret, yes
<qferret> that complicates things a bit
<_M4Ld> qferret, tsk tsk..
<rukuartic> BlueEagle, Try going to their website and looking for an IRC Channel...
<qferret> you can still do it, but I don't think Anjuta has a "Project Wizard" for Windows apps
<brenner> VR`: next time use checkinstall :)
<dURKA> hello?
<VR`> brenner the how-to told me to use make install
<VR`> :\
<brenner> dURKA: sys>prefs>mm systems
<qferret> DOS and console apps will compile under either environment without much trouble....GUI's use more API's, etc.
<dURKA> ??
<_M4Ld> qferret, so basically, i would be having a problem if i wrote a program in anjuta which would be opened in windows, right?
<VR`> brenner and when i do use checkinstall, what's the difference?
<Mattha> hi
<Fable> where r the reposotories again?
<qferret> Probably
<brenner> VR`: it makes a deb file and installs it for you.  you can then remove it later using any apt tool
<rukuartic> Fable, they should come in preinstalled
<qferret> lemme look quick....
<Fable> no i mean wat folder
<rukuartic> Fable, go open up synaptic, I think its Settings>Repositories
<Fable> eh?
<VR`> brenner that's much nicer!
<rukuartic> Fable, Oh... grep /etc for apt, I think. I have no clue, someone else in here should
<_M4Ld> qferret, how about, if i wrote an app for windows but still using anjuta. is it possible?
<Fable> just were is the txt file that holds them
<rukuartic> _M4Ld, Wine?
<brenner> VR`: yep
<Fable> k
<Fable> thx
<bimberi> Fable: /etc/apt/sources.list
<VR`> brenner thanks for the tip
<brenner> VR`: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Engla> VR`: right, checkinstall is great. Install it with synaptic
<_M4Ld> rukuartic, wine is the other way around. that is from windows to linus
<VR`> thanks guys
<brenner> VR`: spread the word
<rukuartic> _M4Ld, Are you trying to run linux on windows, or windows on linux?
<mikebot> how can i uninstall nicotine?
<qferret> _M4Ld, you can "write" an app for windows using gedit if you like....compiling is another story.
<VR`> will do
<VR`> brenner can i do this with any source?
<_M4Ld> qferret,  ic.
<rukuartic> mikebot, Did you install with apt-get?
<_M4Ld> rukuartic, no, i would like to write an app in linux and run it in windows.
<mikebot> rukuartic, probably, yeah
<rukuartic> _M4Ld, Try Cygwin maybe...
<_M4Ld> rukuartic, ok i'l check it out.
<rukuartic> mikebot, dpkg -list | grep nicotine
<brenner> VR`: afaik, aything with a makefile, yes
<_M4Ld> thanks qferret & rukuartic
<rukuartic> _M4Ld, XD I hope I actually helped
<rukuartic> mikebot, Sorry, its actually dpkg -l | grep nicotine
<Reg|ster> how can i install amsn whit the file program ?
<mikebot> rukuartic, ii  nicotine                               1.0.8rc1-1.1 graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-pe
<IdleOne> Reg|ster> sudo apt-get install amsn
<rukuartic> mikebot, Yep you installed it with apt-get
<Engla> VR`: making a package adds some features but loses you some else. For example, making a package, it makes sure you don't overwrite files belonging to another package. Some 'make install' (few) applications depend on being able to do that though, so that will not work with checkinstall. However I think it's a good feature to have that level of control.
<rukuartic> mikebot, apt-get remove nicotine
<VR`> Engla i see
<qferret> _M4Ld, ....not looking good for the home team
<rukuartic> mikebot, D'arg. sudo apt-get remove nicotine
<VR`> Engla one more qustion... it says instead of sudo make install, use sudo checkinstall. what do i use instead of make and ./configure
<mikebot> rukuartic, hhe thanks a lot
<_M4Ld> :)
<Engla> VR`: just the same
<rukuartic> mikebot, No problem :)
<qferret> good to know...I'll be there eventually.....still on console apps right now, so I can submit source code and it will compile under either OS
<Engla> VR`: so it's "./configure; make; sudo checkinstall"
<VR`> Engla great, thanks
<rukuartic> Wow. Apt-get just said it had super cow powers.
<_M4Ld> qferret, i'l try anjuta
<qferret> It's actaullay a good IDE, but I don't know if it will compile a Windows exe
<Fable> does neone else have probelsm with a onbaord gig lan
<Reg|ster> iam geting this one Package tcltls is not installed.
<rukuartic> Fable, I did a while back... What, doesn't want to work?
<Reg|ster> IdleOne,  apt-get install amsn dont work  dont think i have the urls or some thing
<mikebot> jon_, do i have to config anything to get frostwire to connect?
<IdleOne> Reg|ster>  did you enable universe and multiverse?
<Reg|ster> no how do i do that ?
<Trinitrogen> Is anybody elses Wireless really shady? sometimes I have to bring down and up and down and up my wireless device to findally get online?
<IdleOne> !tell Reg|ster  about repos
<rukuartic> Trinisan, Using ndiswrapper?
<IdleOne> Reg|ster>  follow the link in the msg ubotu  just sent you
<dm_> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount a ISO file, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/mntpoint
<Fable> rukuartic: well it works sum times and not others... i can get google up and then later on it wont work at all... i have tried configuring my ip and dns and all that sorta stuff but it just hates to browse the net
<Trinitrogen> rukuartic: you talking to me?
<rukuartic> Fable, Try forcing it to run under 100 mbps
<jon_> mikebot, You shouldn't have too.
<Reg|ster> ok :)
<Fable> hwo do i do that
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, I meant that XD
<rukuartic> Fable, Unfortunately, I have no clue.
<Fable> lol
<Fable> dw then
<IdleOne> Reg|ster>  when that is done try the amsn command again and it should work :)
<rukuartic> Fable, I know how to do it in windows
<mikebot> jon_, hrm, cause it doens't connect
<Fable> ah
<Trinitrogen> rukuartic: i don't even know what XD is
<Fable> nah i want to get rid of windows
<Fable> but it aint gtunna happen if i cant browse
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, How did you get your wireless working?
<Fable> maybe dapper drake will have it fixd
<jon_> mikebot, Do you have a firewall running?  Because I don't know what Frostwire uses port wise, but it'll use something ;)
<rukuartic> Fable, ask around to see if anyone knows how to make your card work at 100 mbps only
<VR`> Engla sorry to bother you again. is there possibly a list of all the libs that are required to build stuff from source? i kinda had to learn the hard way that i need libgtk, libglib and build-essential
<jon_> mikebot, But I must admit, I was just leaving, so good luck, and I apologize.
<rukuartic> jon_, he's university. They probably block ports
<mikebot> jon_, hehe, no, but i'm behind a school network, but i have no trouble connecting to soulsseek
<mikebot> jonas3, when iw as on windows
<Trinitrogen> rukuartic: On campus its "easy". theres WPA encryption with Thawte certificates and stuff, things I could never figure out. luckily some nerd in the Linux Users group here figured it out, and using his guide I put together a script. 80 percent of the time, it works all the tim
<Fable> k
<rukuartic> Can anyone reccomend a good firewall?
<Fable> anyoine know how to make my gig card work at 100mbs only!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fable> :D
<IdleOne> rukuartic>  your router will all the ports blocked
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, try running this command: "ndiswrapper -l"
<Trinitrogen> rukuartic: but at home, theres people with open wifi's I try to connect to, but its always dramatic, involving me uping and downing eth1, activating and what not
<IdleOne> but try firestater
<mikebot> argh
<mikebot> anyone here use frostwire?
<XiCillin> does gnome have a cron gui?
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, Uh, wireless is wlan, not eth.
<Trinitrogen> rukuartic: not on mine
<Trinitrogen> rukuartic:.... I don't think...
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, And if they're someone elses, you better have permission
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, But usually you'll get shaky signals if you're even a house down
<Trinitrogen> rukuartic: they are my fraternity brothers and Im the reason there internet works... consent is implied ;)
<Fable> anyoine know how to make my gig card work at 100mbs only!!!!!!!!!!!
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, Someone microwaves something... turns on a 2.4 ghz phone...
<rukuartic> Fable, Definately not the way to ask the question...
<Fable> :D
<Fable> and y do u say that
<Fable> :P
<IdleOne> Fable>  more info . like the type of card
<Fable> umm hang on
<Buckuntu> ok, I'm having problems getting any sound out of VLC, anyone know about this issue?
<rukuartic> Fable, Compare that to, "Hey, I'm having trouble with my 1000mpbs ethernet card. It doesn't seem to work for (reason) and I see these (symptoms). Could anyone help me?"
<IdleOne> Fable>  more info you can give about your issue the more help you will get
<IdleOne> or what rukuartic  said :)
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, You could always search for home made wireless signal boosters/receptors... be careful though. Not my fault if you fry an eyeball :P
<Fable> my onbaord gig is a Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC
<mikebot> if anyone is running limewire or frostwire, i would appreciate it if they could check the incoming port they have it set to listent o, and let me know, thanks
<Fable> and i wuld like to get it to run at 100mbs only
<rukuartic> Trinitrogen, I use gkrellm with a wireless plugin... helps me see my current speed/resident noise/signal strength etc
<_M4Ld> qferret, can you recommend a site for me to read about the installation of anjuta. all i can see in my searches are tutorials
<rukuartic> _M4Ld, Does it come with a README/INSTALL file?
<joelw23> can lame be obtained through synaptic
<_M4Ld> although, i haven't unpack it yet. hahahah.
<rukuartic> joelw23, I don't know. Did you use the search button? :P
<_M4Ld> sorry. i forgot about it.
<mattwestm> how long does it take for my smb servers to show up under network?
<bimberi> joelw23: yes, if you have multiverse enabled
<rukuartic> bimberi, Nice save! :O
<bimberi> _M4Ld: anjuta is in the repositories btw
<bimberi> rukuartic: :)
<rukuartic> bimberi, And again! :O I'm being shown up.
<Durka> i lost all sound how can i fix this plz help :o
<joelw23> how do i enable multivers
<IdleOne> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<hatake_kakashi> !tell joelw23 about multiverse
<bimberi> !tell joelw23 about multiverse
<Durka> how do i get my sound back
<_M4Ld> bimberi, ic. thanks i'l check it.
<Durka> its not working any more
<rukuartic> Durka, Whatd'ja do to make it stop?
<Durka> ill i did was alasmixer
<Durka> and i mic boosted
<Durka> now it dont work any more
<Henry_Bean> hi, somebody could synchronize a Palm E2 whith g-pilot?
<joelw23> is this bad
<joelw23> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jetscreamer> do apt-get update first
<jetscreamer> sudo style that is
<bimberi> !us
<ubotu> us is, like, a mirror that's often quite broken. Pick a better mirror from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<jetscreamer> ah
<Durka> so do i have to reinstall
<IdleOne> Durka>  probably not
<Trinitrogen> Okay, I just reinstalled GRUB into my MBR from a Ubuntu Live CD, and now I need to edit my menu.lst file to reflect the new partition linux is on... how do I mount it and edit it?
<joelw23> jetscreamer: you talking to me??
<Durka> is there a way to fix it
<IdleOne> joelw23>  sudo apt-get update
<joelw23> do i check souce & binary for mulitverse
<joelw23> ok
<bimberi> joelw23: binary is enough
<Durka> i cant seem to get the sound back
<Durka> any ideas
<Reg|ster> some one know how i can get sound in more than 1 program ?  i asked this for some time ago but my firefoxed closed and now i cant find it agen
<bimberi> Trinitrogen: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/disk && sudo mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/disk'  (where hd?? is the partition that has /boot ('sudo fdisk -l' might help with that)
<Durka> wtf im gonna reinstall
<Durka> cuz this is retarded
<Durka> is there a better distro for gamers?
* burner likes xubuntu as a gamer
<burner> very light on resources saved for games :)
<Trinitrogen> bimberi: Am I going to need to modify my fstab too?
<Durka> so xubutu is better for games?
<burner> depends on the games you play i'd suppose
<Durka> but i never seen any reviews for xubutu
* burner shrugs
<burner> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<polpak> Durka, I don't have any problems w/ games in ubuntu
<bimberi> Trinitrogen: yes, if it isn't pointing to the correct devices
<burner> http://burner.ath.cx/screenshots.jpg
<burner> http://burner.ath.cx/screenshot.jpg
* burner has no problems in gnome either though
<burner> what kinda sound card Durka?
<Trinitrogen> bimberi: wheres fstab at
<Durka> agere ac97 integrated
<burner> Durka, what type of files you playin?  what app?
<bimberi> Trinitrogen: /etc/fstab
<Durka> there are no sounds what so ever no clicking or that crazy ubuntu music
<burner> uhh... can you play music with rhythmbox or something?
<Durka> i was playing music ealiear but it dont work cuz the sounds not
<burner> beep-media-player, xfmedia, quodlibet, amarok, xmms, etc?
<burner> what does it say?
<Reg|ster> some one know how i can get sound in more than 1 program ?  i asked this for some time ago but my firefoxed closed and now i cant find it agen
<goodboy> hello i want to instal gaim-1.5.0.x86.package
<burner> Durka, system->preferences->sound and pick the right sound card?
<goodboy> how i can do that
<duckdown> Hi all.. I'm running Dapper 4, but no matter what I do I cannot get my SSL IRC servers to work.. I have installed all kinds of *ssl* packages like libssl, openssl, etc. and have MULTIPLE IRC clients with SSL-support, yet, whenever I connect to an SSL IRC server it just seems to hang on the connecting part.. It doesn't exchange certificates or what not.. What do I need to do get this working? Can someone please he
<burner> goodboy, chmod +x on it and double click it... though a .deb package is prolly a better idea
<bimberi> duckdown: #ubuntu+1
<polpak> goodboy gaim is installed in ubuntu by default
<Durka> there is only one sound card and it still dont work
<kidem> Hey does Ubuntu come with Front end for Iptables ? or FW
<burner> Durka, is the module loaded?
<burner> Durka, what is the error given by music apps?
<goodboy> i want to add protocol paltalk in gaim who have any idia
<burner> goodboy, you a developer?
<goodboy> like as msn yahoo icq.....................................
<rob_> if i am installing a program, from an .sh file, where would be the best directory to put it in, so then i can just run the name of the program from the terminal
<goodboy> no
<Durka> what module
<bimberi> kidem: not by default, but firestarter (for example) is available in the repositories
<kidem> thx
<goodboy> but it is possible
<Durka> there is no error
<Durka> the sound just stops
<kidem> is it aptitude firestarter or something like that
<bur[n] er> goodboy: it is?
<Durka> ive read this happens in this distro
<goodboy> yes
<Durka> thats why many ppl dont like it
<bimberi> kidem: sudo aptitude install firestarter
* bur[n] er shrugs at the troll
<rob_> any suggestions...?if i am installing a program, from an .sh file, where would be the best directory to put it in, so then i can just run the name of the program from the terminal
<goodboy> i know one programe do that but not working whiht me name glib
* bur[n] er cranks up music from his ubuntu playing computer a bit louder for spite ;)
<bur[n] er> rob_: best bet is to use apt... if that cannot be done.. /usr/bin is a good place
<duckdown>  /usr/local/bin
<systemofadown> hello
* bimberi 's method is to install into /opt and create shortcut(s) in /usr/local/bin to the executable(s)
<kidem> its said nothing matching Firestarter?
<systemofadown> i intalling unbuntu as we speak! ;)
<bimberi> kidem: you will need the universe repository enabled ...
<rob_> how would i remove a program, that i installed with a .sh file?
<bimberi> !tell kidem about universe
<systemofadown> because of a year with gentoo i've had enough
<bimberi> systemofadown: your cpu needs a rest? :P
<tedda> hi can anyone help me, who do i format a floppy disc?
<Xeon3D> is there a channel for ppc-based ubuntu talking? :)
<bimberi> tedda: Applications -> System Tools -> Floppy Formatter
<Falstius> mkfs.vfat /dev/floopy ?
<tedda> lol me feel stupid tnx :)
<bur[n] er> rob_: gedit the .sh file and see what it does :)
<kzc> hi... i having a trouble with openoffice and with wine... (openoffice not running if it isnt with root -and it's no a problem with the permissions of OO- and wine send me a problem with X -and it is well configured casue the rest of programs are running good-) i think that both prob are the same... but i have no clue where to start. Any ideas? :-S
<bimberi> tedda: np :)
<bur[n] er> rob_: there is no "one answer" for what a .sh file does as they vary widely and can do anything
<Reg|ster> how do i get 2 programs to play sound i know its some thing like MIx
<rob_> oh alright
<rob_> hmm
<kidem> hey what other ones that might be in that, cause firestarter isnt one of them, they have to have a front end to iptables
<Falstius> Reg|ster: if they will both use ESD that is the easiest way.
<tristanmike> rob, what was it that you installed?
<Reg|ster> Falstius,  i had a url from this chan earlyer but i lost it and there i had to install some media player and somethign els
<blaylock> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<IdleOne> !ops in offtopic
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<Falstius> Reg|ster: sorry, I don't know.
<Reg|ster> damn
<Falstius> kidem: apt-get install firestarter
<theeo123> good evening
<Genfoo> gd ev. 2 u 2
* Genfoo is super-lazy lol
<panzer> firestarter what do it ????
<theeo123> Does anyone have a moment, to help me with a small DVd problem?
<Genfoo> start a fire?
<Genfoo> :o
<Genfoo> theeo123, whats the problem
<thewayofzen> Any dapper users having issues with the gnome trashcan  permanently deleting any files that you drop there even if it is set to ask first before permanent deletion
<Falstius> panzer, it is graphical front-end to iptables
<thewayofzen> theeo123,  rent garden state it wont disapoint :)
<kidem> anyone used shorewall
<kidem> is it ok good
<panzer> Falstius aa ok thanks
<esponja> hola a todos
<theeo123> I've got a DVD, apperently made using UDF, it has a single Tar.gz archive that's 2.4 gig on it
<esponja> soy nuevo en linux
<Xeon3D> esponja, speak english please.
<Reg|ster> found it :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29
<theeo123> everytime I try to read the disk it says it's empt,y  if I make a image file og the disc, and try to open it with archive manager, I get a 0 byte file..
<Falstius> esponja: try #ubuntu-es
<vincenz> How do I turn of the touchpad?
<theeo123> does anyoen know a way to get this file?
<esponja> i'm not speak english
<Xeon3D> esponja, tenta entrar en #ubuntu-es porque la hablan espaol.
<kzc> esponja... te dicen que vayas para #ubuntu-es (canal en espaol)
<kidem> Is shorewall GUI?
<Xenguy> kidem: no
<Arafangion> kidem: No, but it's a very much simplified set of configuration files.
<theeo123> It's a backup I made myself, I didn't realise, that linux would have problems with UDf when I burned it...
<Xenguy> kidem: but it is a fine firewall :-)
<Arafangion> Xenguy: Seconded.
<Kube> sup
<Xenguy> kidem: the documentation is also well done IMO
<Kube> anybody uses KMess here?
<kzc> someone has any idea with my prob?
<Arafangion> theeo123: I don't think I have had much success with udf with *any* os.
<Arafangion> theeo123: Windows requires special addon software for that specific type of udf (There are several variants)
<theeo123> I didn't burn it under windows
<theeo123> I burned it under linux, using K3B
<Xenguy> kzc: you can't run OOo as a normal user?
<kzc> no...
<cualquiera> hola!!!!!
<Falstius> kzc, maybe your ooffice configure files are owned by root.
<cualquiera> gente linda---
<cualquiera> necesito ayuda
<Falstius> or atleast not by you.
<Xenguy> kzc: did you install by package, or from source?
<kzc> no... i looked in the page. and i found many ppl having the same trouble
<Arafangion> kzc: It is a *very* bad practice to run programs as root when you don't need to.
<kzc> package with synaptic
<cualquiera> hello
<Xenguy> kzc: that is certainly odd
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<biovore> Arafangion: you mean like 90% of windows users do?
<cualquiera> somewhan can help me?
<Arafangion> kzc: Try deleting your ~/.openoffice.org2 directory.
<kzc> i know... so i dont use it... i use abiword until i solve the issue
<Arafangion> biovore: No comment.
<IdleOne> cualquiera>  /j #ubuntu-es
<theeo123> AH HA!!! Eureka
<Falstius> theeo123, what did it take?
<kzc> i did it... and nothing... same... and i reinstall the hole package
<kzc> same
<theeo123> Aperrently ISO-buster runs decently enoguh under wine,  not goign to need it ever agian but it will work long enoguh for me to get my backup :)
<Xenguy> kzc: the issue shouldn't be an issue though -- have you been changing system permissions or otherwise altering the default Ubu install?
<theeo123> Note to self,  never eve,r allow K3B to enable UDf agian....ever...
<Arafangion> kzc: Reinstall? Isn't it already been installed?
<XiCillin> who here is going to upgrade to Dapper with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kzc> yes... but i tried all that i could think...
<Falstius> XiCillin, I probably will.
<Xenguy> XiCillin: when it is time, of course
<Arafangion> theeo123: imho, if one is using udf, a cd burner program shouldnot be neeccessary - just raw mount.
<bimberi> XiCillin: i'll use this - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<Xenguy> XiCillin: that is the strength of Debian/Ubu: install once, and upgrade forever :-)
<kzc> maybe i put a little work to destroy everything....
<sinaduel> I need help, I need a straight answer, I need someone who will actually run me through things
<theeo123> wel li was in K3B burning backups, and it gave me a message "K3B has detected single files larger than 2 gig, these will not burn properly unless you enable UDF, do you wish to enable"  yes/No
<sinaduel> I cannot write DVD's that are readable on DVD players
<Arafangion> kzc: Well, what happens when you try to run OOo?
<theeo123> if i selected no it cacncled the burn
<david_> hello
<jetscreamer> quit writing PAL to use in NTSC or vice-versa
<david_> just testing this out
<XiCillin> Xenguy, yea, just wondering cus i've heard people have problems upgrading (well, when its int testing mainly)
<Xenguy> kzc: the real question is: what is the causing this problem which shouldn't happen in the first place?  What has been changed that would cause this?
<rukuartic> Hi david_
<kzc> nothing... ot start to think... and then stop--- when i run from bash... same without any message
<theeo123> It was my own error in judgment to mace archivesthat big, I wasn't really thinkign about it
<rukuartic> Can anyone reccomend a fairly easy to use and configure firewall?
<sinaduel> I have avi's and vob files, I try using the programs people have told me about on here, but nothing works
<kzc> can i pvt u xenguy?
<jetscreamer> qdvdauthor will generate usable scripts that you can cut&paste out of... the scripts don't actually seem functional, but the commands in them are.
<Xenguy> XiCillin: upgrading before release is a risky idea; once dapper has been released, then it is a no-brainer :-)
<Arafangion> XiCillin: Most people don't have problems unless they use a "mixed" system, or upgrade to known unstable systems (such as Debian Sid)
<sinaduel> I have even converted vod files to an ISO but still, when I burn, it doesn't work
<jetscreamer> and you need to convert the avi's
<sinaduel> vob*
<vincenz> !trackpad
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vincenz
<Xenguy> kzc: in channel please (for the benefit of everyone, including you :-)
<vincenz> !mousepad
<ubotu> vincenz: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vincenz> anyone know how to disable the mousepad?
<Xenguy> kzc: (thank you for asking BTW)
<kzc> yes... ok...
<bz0b> hey guys
<rukuartic> xenguy, know when drake'll be out?
<kzc> well... i change the sudoers...
<IdleOne> !dapper
<Xenguy> rukuartic: april isn't it?
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<kzc> to run the root without sudo
<bz0b> pass
<jetscreamer> sinaduel: i seem to have the best luck using the commands generated by qdvdauthor (atm)  also, you can't play a PAL vid on and NTSC player
<rukuartic> Xenguy, Great b/day present :D
<kzc> so i have to do sudo su
<Xenguy> rukuartic: :-)
<sinaduel> I know that
<Arafangion> kzc: Not a great solution.
<sinaduel> I understand PAL and NTSC
<kzc> no... now i know
<sinaduel> I have burned a ton of DVD's on Windows
<sinaduel> but, on Linux, anything I burn doesn't work
<bz0b> using illeagle pirated software
<bz0b> :-)
<Xenguy> kzc: aha, that starts to explain things a bit
<kzc> but... im new... so i start to practice
<rukuartic> bz0b, There's nothing wrong with a sick national bird of America
<Xenguy> kzc: can you change the sudoers file back?
<Arafangion> kzc: So, as a user, what happens when you run oowriter2?
<kzc> yes
<sinaduel> I need a program that will burn vob, bup, and ifo files
<sizzam> i think i lost my icon that shows you when system updates are available.  how can i get that back (or check to see if its running)
<kzc> i did it
<jetscreamer> i've told you what works for me sinaduel , i'm still working on the pal->ntsc thing though. (i just cut&paste the commands qdvdauthor genrates)
<sinaduel> I know nero does, so what do I use on linux
<bz0b> rukuartic, i know :-) oh trust me i know
<jetscreamer> my audio is always off :(
<jetscreamer> for the conversions
<Xenguy> sizzam: run sudo update-manager
<bz0b> rukuartic, i had to dban my hard drive 8 times so no one else would know
<kzc> but now... it is not the same... and all is the same...
<kzc> i can use sudo... but oo doesnt work
<rukuartic> bz0b, dban > shred I guess
<Arafangion> kzc: Define "Doesn't work".
<rukuartic> bz0b, OH! Dave's boot/nuke?
<Xenguy> kzc: hrm
<jetscreamer> sinaduel: if you have the dvd structure already, k3b does a good job burning it
<jetscreamer> works here
<Xenguy> kzc: is this a new install BTW?
<sinaduel> I have tried k3b, time, and time again
<sizzam> Xenguy, that showed me that there are updates avaiable, but the notification icon isnt showing up in the area next to the date
<bz0b> rukuartic, umm is that what it stands for? the harddrive scrammbler
<rukuartic> bz0b, I figure, worst case, I have a shotgun in my basement
<Xenguy> sizzam: IC
<sinaduel> please, elaborate on how I burn those files with k3b
<kzc> just oo start "thinking" and then nothing
<kzc> and i mean NOTHING
<Xenguy> sizzam: GNOME?
<sizzam> Xenguy, yes
<bz0b> rukuartic, i have connections from the middle east :-)
<kzc> without message... without nothing
<bz0b> JK ABOUT THAT IF YOU ARE READING THIS FBI
<Arafangion> kzc: What does: ls ~/.openoffice.org2 -lah say?
<sizzam> Xenguy, i just looked through the settings in update-manager, i see an option to check for updates every x days, but i dont see anything about enabling the icon
<kzc> let me see...
<jetscreamer> sinaduel: you used the 'new video dvd project' option in k3b, eh? (works just fine here)
<jetscreamer> worked just fine yesterday actually
<sinaduel> it doesn't have that on k3b
<jetscreamer> sinaduel: right click in the lower pane and add it
<bz0b> umm, i want a better distro
<dm_> i cant get WoW to run right ... GAH ! i hate booting into windows
<Xenguy> sizzam: I'm not exactly sure what mechanism is used to automatically run update-manager, but someone here must
<kzc> it says 3 lines... two of my user and the user dir is root
<IdleOne> sizzam>  I believe the icon only shows when you have updates that need to be installed..not 100% sure
<Arafangion> kzc: There ya go.
<Arafangion> kzc: delete the entire ~/.openoffice.org2 directory
<kzc> ok
<tristanmike> dm_, you should hate the companies for not giving you, the consumer, a method to run your purchaced software
<tristanmike> dm_, on linux that is
<ryanakca> hmmm.. I have a question... what would I put in as "root (hd<whatgoeshere>,<whatgoeshere>)" if the /etc/fstab file that knoppix made looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9945
<jetscreamer> you should only buy idsoftware games
<Racer5> Hello.
<sizzam> IdleOne, i do have updates that need to be installed
<IdleOne> sizzam>  in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<jetscreamer> hey look it's ted
<sinaduel> jetscreamer: thankyou, thankyou for explaining, no one else ever did
<jetscreamer> sinaduel: np been there, usually
<Racer5> How do I mount a samba share drive?  I tried using the mount -t smbfs option but its giving me an error.
<kzc> ok... its done...
<tjs> anyone know how to stop shift+backspace terminating gxl when running compiz + gnome?
<kzc> i have to start it now?
<sinaduel> jetscreamer: it asks to seperate the files into audio and video, which are these files?
<Arafangion> kzc: Can you verify that those directories are actually deleted?
<JRWR> does ubuntu support installing onto a ite821x card
<tjs> compiz rocks, other than I'm constantly killing it by mistake in this way
<kzc> how i do that?
<Arafangion> kzc: "ls -lah ~/.openoffice.org2/"
<ryanakca> hmmm.. I have a question... what would I put in as "root (hd<whatgoeshere>,<whatgoeshere>)" if the /etc/fstab file that knoppix made looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9945
<jetscreamer> sinaduel: just put the .vobs and the .ifo's in the video dir k3b made in the bottom. i've never put anything in the audio directory
<Arafangion> kzc: Also check that oowriter and related programs are not running, then start oowriter2 again as a user, NOT as root.
<jetscreamer> aka put the dvd structure in the video directory
<kzc> ok
<jetscreamer> there is encode video, and then there is also make new video dvd project, when you right click in that lower pane
<Arafangion> kzc: And be aware that using su and sudo, will generally NOT update the environment variables, so things that look for HOME and other variables, will be using yours.
<JRWR>  does ubuntu support installing onto a ite8212 IDE card
<IdleOne> JRWR>  hardware is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ryanakca> hmmm.. I have a question... what would I put in as "root (hd<whatgoeshere>,<whatgoeshere>)" if the /etc/fstab file that knoppix made looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9945     (sorry if I'm repeating this too often... I<m using ircii or whatever its called on the knoppix live cd, and I'm not sure if my question is still you your screens :S)
<ogionnj> Can someone give me a hand with configuring my ethernet card?
<jetscreamer> ryanakca: i haven't looked yet but i think youre talking about grub not fstab
<ogionnj> everything worked fine from the live cd, but when I installed, it doesn't connect
<diego2k> hi
<ryanakca> jetscreamer: yes, I<m trying to get grub to work... I copied all of my stuff onto a bigger hard drive with symantec ghost, and it doesn't want to boot :(
<diego2k> someone can help me with dmraid?
<jetscreamer> ryanakca: examint /boot/grub/device.map
<jetscreamer> ryanakca: no guarantees that udev won't change it on you after you edit :) muhahahaha
<jetscreamer> s/examint/examine/
<kzc> ok... now i do it all... and same problem
<JRWR> IdleOne: it lists no ide cards at all
<jetscreamer> ogionnj: what happens if you do sudo ifup eth0
<ogionnj> jetscreamer: interface eth0 already configured
<kzc> (and now i know that my trouble with wine is just the same)
<kkkk> is there any off topic places around here?
<diego2k> i have an ASUS mobo A8N-VM with 2 WD CAVIAR SATA2 and can't get it to work with breezy
<ryanakca> kkkk: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Xenguy> kkkk: ubuntu-offtopic I think
<kkkk> thanx
<jetscreamer> ogionnj: then it seems to be functional. (up) . do you use dhcp or static or what
<ryanakca> jetscreamer: udev^
<dm_> ASUS Notebooks > ALL
<dm_> too bad i cant afford on
<kkkk> ubuntu-offtopic
<dm_> one*
<jetscreamer> i 'detest' udev
<saif> what do u call apps like thonar and nautilus? what should i look for in order to change from nautilus to thonar in gnome?
<jetscreamer> and uninstalled it, ymmv though.
<jetscreamer> file manager?
<Xenguy> Arafangion: as much as I hate to suggest it, should he just reinstall - what do you think?
<kzc> well... i think on it xen
<ogionnj> oops :)
<ogionnj> jetscreamer:  Right now, DHCP.  But I tried static, too
<Xenguy> kzc: that is a 'last resort' suggestion - only if nothing else fixes the problem :-/
<VictorFade> !helpme network connection
<ubotu> VictorFade: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jetscreamer> ogionnj: is your gateway correct?
<ryanakca> gah... bbl... I<m going to try with the install disc...
<Arafangion> Xenguy: I don't agree.
<jetscreamer> can you ping anything?
<diego2k> no one knows about raid config?
<Xenguy> !dsl
<ubotu> from memory, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Xenguy> VictorFade: ^^
<ogionnj> nope
<Xenguy> Arafangion: I tend to agree with you disagreement :-)
<VictorFade> xenguy ??
<ogionnj> And no addresses visible from ifconfig
<Xenguy> your*
<Arafangion> Xenguy: I'm fairly sure that his troubles are caused by running gui programs as root, which on ubuntu apparently trashes your ~/home.
<Xenguy> !tell VictorFade about dsl
<kzc> i know... also... if i had to... i will ask a good place to start with the variables of environment... cause i dont know anything about it
<Arafangion> ~/, I mean.
<Gau> Does the Ubuntu PPC LiveCD(5.04) have a disk repair utility?
<Xenguy> VictorFade: FWIW
<VictorFade> i'm not using dsl
<Xenguy> Arafangion: ahh
<VictorFade> what it mean - FWIW?
<diego2k> ok thanks
<jetscreamer> for what it's worth?
<Xenguy> VictorFade: for what it's worth
<jetscreamer> i can't remember yet where you set the gateway, ogionnj
<VictorFade> so can you help?
<VictorFade> for some reason i reinstall ubuntu
<ogionnj> I set the gateway in the network settings to my router
<metrix> I installed ubuntu in a "weird" way in that Installed ubuntu hoary up to the point that it asked about downloading packages. I stopped the installation, I dist-upgraded to breazy and then installed ubuntu-desktop. EVERYTHING is great except I don't have sound! does anyone have any ideas about what I should try to fix it?
<Xenguy> VictorFade: if you need dsl help, see the msg ubotu sent (or: /msg ubotu dsl)
<VictorFade> ok...
<ogionnj> But netstat -are doesn't show a damn thing!
<metrix> is there a gstreamer reconfiguration? is there a way if I can see if gstreamer is actually getting sound?
<tristanmike> can we get an op in ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Xenguy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Xenguy> tristanmike needs an op in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jetscreamer> ogionnj: paste your /etc/network/interfaces somewhere (i bet it uses hotplug scripts)
<nalioth> Xenguy: taken care of
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<V4Vendetta> when i do sudo killall gtkpod
<Xenguy> nalioth: tx
<V4Vendetta> it doesn't get rid of it
<V4Vendetta> if i open a new one it says the old one is running
<metrix> the pid file may still be out there, or it's not being killed by kill.. try kill -9 pid first
<ogionnj> I can't paste it.  No network.  But I see "mapping hotplug\n script grep\n map eth0"
<Xenguy> V4Vendetta: 'pkill' is another option (I find it seems to worth better sometimes than 'killall')
<Xenguy> V4Vendetta: s/worth/work/
<jetscreamer> ogionnj: you could try adding auto eth0 right above iface eth0 inet dhcp, i've had to mess with it before... seems to me that i commented everything out though... and it's not like that atm. still, the line is there.
<ogionnj> There's already auto eth0 at the end of the file
<Racer5> I have a mount point created in /mnt.  If i access it as root I can write to it, but my regular account can not.  How do I set it so I can write to that mount point?
<kzc> well... ppl... thx for all. at least now i know where to focus. :d that's good...
<kzc> bye all
<Xenguy> kzc: good luck
<packman_e> hello all
<paradizelost> Hey all.  i'm trying to get squirrelmail loaded on breezy
<kzc> Xenguy: thx Arafangion: thx
<Gau> :(
<paradizelost> how do i access it?
<jetscreamer> ogionnj: no idea then. you say your gateway isn't configured though, so that's where the problem is i guess.
<ubuntu> hello
<ogionnj> Maybe.  I have to look at this interface file.  It's new to me.  I'm a redhat boy :)  At least until now.
<ogionnj> Thanks for your help jetscreamer
<vincenz> How do I disable the touchpad?
<_jason> vincenz, easiest way is to do it in bios, that's how I do it
<paradizelost> Can anyone help me w/ squirrelmail?
<xreed> im a current windows user and want to know some reasons to switch to linux
<Gau> Any Ubuntu PPC users here?
<jetscreamer> ogionnj: it probably doesnt matter, but my auto eth0 line is about the iface one
<vincenz> _jason: besides that?
<Xenguy> xreed: do you like licenses, viruses, and spyware?
<packman_e> i don't suppose anyone knows anything about video conversion.  basically i have converted a .avi file to .mpg (vcd compatible format) but any time i burn it to disc and play it, the film's audio and video drop out of sync part of the way through. does anyone have any ideas on what the problem is please
<Xenguy> !windows
<ubotu> rumour has it, windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<Xenguy> xreed: ^^
<xreed> how do i talk to just one person
<Arafangion> How the heck does one run <insert windows  proggie> on Qemu, without windows?
<Xenguy> xreed: why talk to 1, when you can talk to 600-700? :-)
<paradizelost> does anyone here know how to access squirrelmail once i've installed it?
<Xenguy> Arafangion: heh, good point - xen doesn't even run d0ze (yet)
<Arafangion> paradizelost: refer to /usr/share/doc
<paradizelost> the stuff in /usr/share/doc is all standard squirrelmail info.
<Xenguy> V4Vendetta: is that movie directed by W. Bros. BTW?
<paradizelost> i found the squirrelmail directory under /usr/share/squirrelmail, but i cannot find a way to access it through a web page.
<V4Vendetta> Xenguy~ dunno, i think maybe
<pab1> guys, what is a popular backup sw that will do incremental?
<paradizelost> normally, when i install squirrelmail, in gentoo, it shows up under /var/www/localhost/htdocs/squirrelmail/
<Xenguy> V4Vendetta: I think I need to find out more :-)
<Arafangion> pab1: tar
<pab1> booo
<Xenguy> V4Vendetta: yep :-)
<Arafangion> pab1: I personally wrote a set of scripts that uses cron, cp and rsync, but they are not in a state that can be given to other people.
<wastrel> it has natalie portman
<mikebot> can anyone here recommend a nice to-do list for ubuntu?
<mikebot> simple but nice design?
<pab1> hmmm
<Arafangion> pab1: tar does work well - but it helps to not mix tar versions (ie, standardize on gnu tar)
<Arafangion> pab1: And tar _does_ do incremental.
<pab1> Arafangion: does rsync have a switch of some sort that will do incremental?
<Arafangion> pab1: rsync is by definition incremental. It keeps two directories in sync.
<Arafangion> pab1: Transferring the smallest amount required to bring them in sync.
<pab1> Arafangion: its not working as incremental for me then :/   im just using "rysnc -av"
<bz0b> anyone seen that new g2p
<bz0b> if you like p2p, then g2p is even better, google to peer
<Arafangion> pab1: I use cp -lpr to link files.  rsync will *unlike* before changing the file.
<Xenguy> pab1: there are some (too many?) good backup options...
<Arafangion> pab1: Thus, you have a number of incremental backups, but they magically appear to be "full" backups.
<pab1> Arafangion: ya i know
<Xenguy> pab1: rsnapshot is one that I've heard good things about
<Arafangion> rsnapshot is probably very similar to my system.
<pab1> Arafangion: i think im kinda looking for something that is used in a corporate setting  (Free though, of course)
<Xenguy> pab1: I haven't tried it myself, as I still using my crappy homemade script (hey, diskspace is cheap :-)
<pab1> Arafangion: hehe
<Xenguy> pab1: if corporate, then perhaps bacula or amanda ?
<Arafangion> pab1: tape drives and tar. ;)
<pab1> hmmm
<venox> hah
<venox> where does this ubuntu livecd store my files?
<venox> I've copied lots of mp3 from my other computer to this and I'm playing them from my home directory
<tonyyarusso> Can I change the gain on a built-in microphone with some configuration something, or is that fixed by hardware?
<venox> dude, this is crazy. it's more than 100mb of files.
<pab1> I think im gonna toy with tar again
<pab1> ill start simple
<Reg|ster> some one know how to use ventrillo on ubuntu?
<pab1> thanks Arafangion and Xenguy for the advice
<Xenguy> pab1: apt-cache search backup
<Xenguy> pab1: yw
<tristanmike> Reg|ster, there is no native linux client yet, you may want to try Wine
<tristanmike> Reg|ster, to get ventrillo to work that is
<Reg|ster> tryed that but geting codex problem
<ozzloy> i'm having trouble with sounds.  in gaim i can play sound in preferences, but it won't actually play when i get IMd
<tristanmike> Reg|ster, use TeamSpeak?
<rukuartic> ozzloy: Didja set it to beep you only if you're away?
<Reg|ster> my guild is using ventrillo so will get boring talking to my self on teamspeak
<Theron> How do I expand the desktop to my second monitor?
<tristanmike> Reg|ster, lol, yeah, not native client yet, I'm pretty disapointed, same with xfire
<tristanmike> *no
<Reg|ster> havent it been linux slott on the ventrillo site for ages but just says under developent or some hitng
<Reg|ster> something
<rukuartic> Still looking for someone to help me find a good linux firewall...
<Ven] n^> http://atrpms.net/dist/fc4/ipw2200/
<Ven] n^> which should i get?
<Toma-> i just finished building my new PC, and it wont boot.... no warning beeps, no flashing lights, it powers up but wont boot. VGA card isnt coming on either
<Ven] n^> im running on pentium m
<Theron> rukuartic, guarddog - I think it uses iptables.. not sure though
<Amaranth> Toma-: RAM or CPU
<Toma-> Amaranth, CPU is brand new
<rukuartic> Theron: Hmm?
<bz0b> i am trying to burn a audio cd, with mp3 files, what would i have to do?
<Amaranth> Toma-: pull the RAM, see if it beeps
<Toma-> ok
<Amaranth> Toma-: If it doesn't, the CPU or mobo is dead
<vars> hey i installed kernal blah de bla -686   and i should have done -386   am i going to hell?
<Amaranth> so?
<bz0b> vars, what kind of processor
<vars> have i just landed myself in a world of shi*t
<bz0b> lol
<Theron> Toma-, probably check too that all the cards are fully seated
<Amaranth> vars: You don't have something newer than a pentium 2 or k6-2?
<bz0b> i am trying to burn a audio cd, with mp3 files, what would i have to do?
<vars> celeron, but i had -386 kernal installed
<bz0b> do i need to convert the mp3's to wav format or something?
<Theron> rukuartic, http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/
<rukuartic> vars: take a look at /proc/cpuinfo
<rukuartic> Theron: Oh, thanks :P I thought you were talking to someone named guarddog
<Toma-> no beeping when ram is out.... CPU and mobo are brand spanking new
<Theron> rukuartic, no prob.. :)
<vars> i am trying to install a gforce 5500 and i am having a hellof a time
<Theron> Toma-, are all the pci cards, ide cables etc. seated fully?
<Toma-> ill triple check.
<vars> i followed the !nvidia
<rukuartic> Toma-: Suggestion, don't know if it'll help. Yank what you don't need. (Graphics, Sound, Network?)
<Gau> Can someone tell me how to mount a hard drive under Ubuntu?
<neoginn1> hello all
<rukuartic> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Theron> Toma-, check too that you didn't crack the mobo or ram
<RedRose> what is the Defacto for IRC servers?
<RedRose> what is the recommended irc server?
<rukuartic> RedRose: I think this is it, at least thats the one it said in xIRC :P
<neoginn1> can someone tell me how i can get a team together to help me build a fitness database?
<XiCillin> that upgrade-manager that people are testing now, should it show you can upgrade to Dapper now?
<XiCillin> or will it tell you on the 20th?
<Theron> How do I expand the desktop to my second monitor?  I have tried googling too.
<ozzloy> rukuartic: i got it working now, thanks
<rukuartic> ozzloy: Good job :) No problem
<rukuartic> ozzloy: Took me weeks XD
<RedRose> what is the Defacto for IRC servers? i'm looking to run my own IRC server...
<Theron> I think it probably has something to do with my xorg.conf file.. but I have made all the appropriate edits afaik
<tonyyarusso> Theron: (caveat: never done that)  I've seen that before, and I know there are two major tools for it.  One is better than the other.  One is xinerama.  I don't know which of the two that is.  Hopefully someone can tell you the second...
<Theron> ty tonyyarusso
<ozzloy> rukuartic: hehe
<Amaranth> !dualhead
<ubotu> Amaranth: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Amaranth> dang
<Aaron_Mason> !wine
<Theron> lol
<lali_> anyone help  me with a samba related question ?
<Theron> I'll get er done somehow
<Aaron_Mason> Does anybody here know how to trick wine into thinking its W2K?
<Aaron_Mason> I'm trying to run PEBuilder
<lali_> i have smb hooked up to a windows machine and i wanted to put a file on the windows machine
<lali_> i type "put /blah/blah"
<lali_> says file does not exist
<cafuego> !listvals xinerama
<Ven] n^> difference between noarch and src?
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'xinerama' by value (1 shown): xinerama.
<XiCillin> or will it tell you on the 20th?
<XiCillin> that upgrade-manager that people are testing now, should it show you can upgrade to Dapper now?
<Toma-> Ok. taking it to the PC shop. i dont wanna toast anything :(
<cafuego> !xinerama
<ubotu> hmm... xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<KenMasters> hello
<cafuego> Amaranth: There ya go.
<cafuego> !listvals mergedfb
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Anyone familiar with a Sun Netra T1 105??
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'mergedfb' by value returned no results.
<cafuego> !listvals mergefb
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'mergefb' by value returned no results.
<KenMasters> command talk is no run ... what happend
<Aaron_Mason> got it, nm
<KenMasters> msg "Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused. Press any key."
<neoginn1> anyone try installing DB2 or oracle successfully on ubuntu? becuase if you have can someone tell me where i can find a tutorial on that.
<Theron> lali_, try this site: http://www.transgaming.com/
<lali_> ok
<lali_> thanks man
<Theron> np
<lali_> but isnt that for games ?
<ozzloy> i have some quiet wav files, how do i make them louder?
<ozzloy> i remember there being a command line utility to do this
<tristanmike> lali_, yeah
<Theron> well, I think it has some options for letting you choose which windows flavor to use lol
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Anyone familiar with a Sun Netra T1 105??
<neoginn1> no
<Theron> crossover office might work too, lali_
<rukuartic> Can anyone link me to some resources about securing down my computer?
<lali_> lol
<lali_> theron bro thats not my question lol
<lali_> my question was with samba
<lali_> have you used samba before ?
<Theron> lali_, I have.  forgive me for being lame
<Amaranth> rukuartic: ubuntu defaults to no ports open to the outside world
<Theron> :|
<lali_> it sok bro
<Amaranth> rukuartic: nothing left to secure
<lali_> hrm.. do u know how to
<lali_> put files ?
<Theron> no
<rukuartic> Amaranth: How do ports open then?
<lali_> onto a windows directory ?
<rukuartic> Amaranth: Eg: Running apache/hlds/ssh
<Amaranth> rukuartic: you install server software
<tonyyarusso> Grr.  Network manager doesn't do so hot with trying to switch from ethernet to wireless connection seamlessly.
<Amaranth> rukuartic: those are open when they're running
<vars> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Amaranth> rukuartic: but a default desktop doesn't have those
<KenMasters> !talk
<ubotu> KenMasters: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Theron> maybe.. copy/paste?  isn't it writeable lali_ ?
<mattwestm> is there any way to not let a user view any files except his home dir?
<rukuartic> Amaranth: What do you think would be the biggest/most common mistake to make when starting otu with your first server?
<Amaranth> mattwestm: not really
<Amaranth> mattwestm: you can make it so they can't view other users files
<mattwestm> Amaranth: I am trying to make my ftp more securt
<cafuego> rukuartic: webmin
<mattwestm> secure*
<Amaranth> rukuartic: changing the defaults without understanding them
<rukuartic> cafuego: I thought it was that config thing that nobody likes... XD
<rukuartic> Amaranth: :)
<cafuego> rukuartic: Well, nobody runs redhat ;-)
<Amaranth> mattwestm: ftp is different, you can make it so they can't go higher than their $HOME
<Amaranth> mattwestm: but ftp itself is insecure
<mattwestm> Amaranth: where do I change that $HOME?
<Amaranth> mattwestm: depends on the ftp server
<pab1> anyone have experience using dump?
<mattwestm> vsftpd
<Amaranth> mattwestm: i don't know how to do it with any of them
<Amaranth> i use ssh/sftp, much more secure
<tallmf> hey guys-how can I unmount my IPOD in Ubuntu when I want to remove it from the dock?
<mattwestm> I may try that
<tallmf> this is really annoying
<Amaranth> mattwestm: with that they'll be able to see other dirs and files
<Amaranth> mattwestm: but they can't change them
<jbroome> tallmf: right click on the icon, unmount
<tallmf> it says I dont have permission because Im not the root
<rukuartic> jbroome: that is if you're in gnome
<Amaranth> mattwestm: and chmod 701 /home/<user> makes it so no one can get a file listing of that dir
<jbroome> doh
<rukuartic> jbroome: sudo unmount maybe?
<tallmf> jbroome, umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda2 from /media/sda2
<tallmf> eject: unmount of `/media/sda2' failed
<Amaranth> mattwestm: but allows apache to access /home/<user>/public_html so websites still work
<logical_mark> Hey guys. I am trying to boot the live CD on my Acer Travelmate 3000 and it continues to freeze when it searches for CD Drives. Any ideas?
<logical_mark> To add to what I said, I am using a firewire CD Drive
<rukuartic> logical_mark: How do you mean? It freezes at boot, during boot, or while you're in ubuntu?
<logical_mark> rukuartic, I never get into Ubuntu. It gets passed where it says "uncompressing kernal" and then it asks for the language and crap. Then it freezes saying "No common CD-ROM was detected"
<AngryElf> I have an 8x dvdr (i forgot what the cdr speed is) and it's currently burning a cd at 8x even tho i set cdrecord speed=12, why is it burning so slow??
<khafra> My mouse randomly stops responding, but only in x, not when playing a game.
<khafra> I have to unplug and replug it to make it work
<rukuartic> logical_mark: no using internal drives?
<logical_mark> rukuartic, I wish. My laptop is an ultraportable so all I can use are external. And it came with an external firewire cd burner which is what I am using
<Theron> !xinerama
<ubotu> from memory, xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<rukuartic> logical_mark: Eh... The only thing I can think of is going into the BIOS and making sure you have things set up right...
<rukuartic> logical_mark: I just throw out random suggestions that usually don't work T_T I need to learn more before I start talking.
<logical_mark> rukuartic, thanks anyway
<rukuartic> logical_mark: Good luck getting it runnin'... Try USB drives maybe...
<khafra> What about me?  Don't I even get wished good luck, let alone advised?
<rukuartic> khafra: Thats becuase my cookies just got out of the oven and you get the first steaming hot one.
<rukuartic> wftp khafra /dev/oven/cookie1
<logical_mark> Ok guys I have a question. The wireless card on my laptop is not detected by Ubuntu so I was going to use ndiswrapper to install the driver using my windows .inf file, but when I look at the properties of the wireless card in windows under the dirver info it just has a .sys file. What do I do?
<anto9us> logical_mark, copy the entire folder containing the .inf and .sys files to your linux partition and use ndiswrapper to load the .inf file
<Gau> I wish this computer had a pointing device, especially since it's running Windows XP
<logical_mark> anto9us, so I just need to copy the entire folder that has the .sys file?
<rukuartic> logical_mark: There's something on the wiki that'll help you find your driver... A lot of drivers that came with cards have drivers that work not so well in linux...
<anto9us> logical_mark, yes, the inf file tells ndiswrapper to use the sys file
* khafra enjoys the cookie
<Solefald> hello all.. are there pre-packaged SMP kernels? i mean i dont mind building one myself, but i am surprised to see absense of smp enabled kernel in Dapper
<anto9us> Solefald, they're in the repositories, yes
<Solefald> hm... really? i did not see it at all
<bimberi> Solefald: linux-686-smp and linux-k7-smp
<Solefald> oh.. i was looking for linux-image-2.6.15 blah
<Solefald> thanks
<bimberi> Solefald: np, btw linux-image-... should come in as dependencies of those
<Solefald> but now i cant get to that box because sshd is not installed by default :(
<bimberi> Solefald: yep, ubuntu installs with no external listening ports
<mattwestm> what user is in use when you go on an apache website?
<Solefald> bummer.
<Solefald> mattwestm: shoudl be nobody/nogroup if you compile by hand
<Aaron_Mason> !bochs
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aaron_Mason
<Aaron_Mason> !listvals bochs
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'bochs' by value returned no results.
<Aaron_Mason> what ubuntu package would I need for Bochs sdl support?
<mattwestm> Solefald: I used apt-get to install apache2
<bimberi> Solefald: www-data on ubuntu
<Solefald> mattwestm: ah. dont know... i always compile apache
<Aaron_Mason> nm, i saw it :(
<bimberi> oops, mattwestm ^^^^ (sorry Solefald)
<rukuartic> Is anyone else using Linux in a completely console environment?
<anto9us> rukuartic, I know some that do
<Solefald> this is the first time i installed ubuntu actually. ive been running debian for years, but i got this new job and have to use Exchange but evolution-exchange is jacked in sid.
<emacsen> Anyone know what I need to get /proc/bus/usb/devices ?
<kditty> my linux installed OS isnt working correct, and im on ubuntu live cd, the other os is ubuntu 5.10 and i need to know if there is a way to grab a file from the desk top of that HD partition from this live cd. can anyone help me?
<rukuartic> anto9us: Can ya reccomend any programs that'd make life a little easier?
<Solefald> emacsen: usb support
<anto9us> rukuartic, read up on screen
<kditty> i need some information about my network settings there, and i couldnt get them to a cd or floppy to transfer over live cd
<emacsen> Solefald: specifically what?
<rukuartic> anto9us: Usin' that XD
<Solefald> emacsen: it depends on what you are trying to do. plus you need /proc filesystem support enabled in the kernel
<emacsen> Solefald: well I'm using the Ubuntu kernel
<anto9us> rukuartic, join #ubuntu-offtopic and seek out Razor-X, he never shuts up about his console
<emacsen> Solefald: so assume I've touched nothing
<Solefald> emacsen: do you have anything in /proc at all?
<rukuartic> anto9us: Bwaahaha thanks!
<emacsen> Solefald: yes, just not the devices file in bus/usb
<kditty> not to mention i dont know how to gain root access, which is keeping me from writign files to portable media for transfer
<rukuartic> anto9us: I think I've found my best friend there...
<Solefald> emacsen: does /proc/bus/usb exist?
<emacsen> Solefald: yes, it's empty
<bimberi> Solefald: i've just been checking and you are right, no smp kernels in dapper (yet), linux-686-smp depends on linux-image-686.  Definitely there in breezy though, and dapper when it releases.
<bimberi> Solefald: (April 20)
<Solefald> bimberi: thanks. ill just complie my own tomorrow. i need to unload some of that stuff anyway :)
<newtoubuntu> Can anyone recomend a p2p program for ubuntu
<Solefald> emacsen: so do you have any USB devices plugged in?
<emacsen> Solefald: yes. I'm trying to get information about it
<emacsen> specifically the vendor and device id
<Solefald> emacsen: if you have hald/dbus installed ubuntu should find them and load the drivers on its own
<newtoubuntu> any body know of one (a p2p program)
<ithicine> new2ubuntu: download and install automatix.  It offers two handy p2p apps: aMule and Azeurus, off the top of my head
<vars> hey how do i test my graphics card?
<vars> glx-gears?
<Solefald> vars: plug a monitor into it.
<newtoubuntu> ithicine: oh cool thanx
<emacsen> Solefald: well let's assume it didn't. Do you actually know or are you thinking I'm dumb and going through the baby steps?
<vars> yeah it worksthen
<vars> i am having a hellof a time getting an invida installed, should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<vars> --- my distro is a littel f**** anyway
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, don't install automatix
<Solefald> emacsen: lol. no.. but you can try to "modprobe usb<tab>"
<newtoubuntu> oh why not?
<tristanmike> !tell newtoubuntu about automatix
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<emacsen> Solefald: okay, why didn't you just say "I don't know anything more than you, but I'll happily waste your time..."
<emacsen> Solefald: sometimes not helping is more helpful than leading someone down a path that you don't know
<ithicine> ubotu: sure it's unsafe.  For people who know to care... for a newbie I'd say it's fine, though
<ubotu> ithicine: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<newtoubuntu> ok sure man, I was this close to double clicking the link
<anto9us> emacsen, lsusb will list connected usb devices
<tristanmike> "for people who know to care" ? what does that mean?
<newtoubuntu> yea I know??
<shiv> this is my directory where my yahoo messenger is for Wine. Now how do I start it?
<shiv> /home/shiv/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Yahoo!/Messenger
<Solefald> heh... the thing is that i know a little more than this guy... at least i dont know on irc to ask how to get /proc/bus/usb/devices file. lol
<ithicine> tristanmike: people new to Ubuntu (or Linux, or anything for that matter) are generally not ready to worry about things like configuration files
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, there are many p2p apps, what in particular are you looking for?
<Solefald> whatever. im out
<tristanmike> ithicine, what :?
<newtoubuntu> tristanike: anything that combines networks, and is simeple (gUI)
<tristanmike> ithicine, all the more reason not to put them in a position that will send them here saying "I used automatix, now my box is borked"
<newtoubuntu> right, hey, just simple suff you know.
<Theron> !xinerama
<ubotu> rumour has it, xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<ithicine> tristanmike: I've yet to see automatix break anything.  Sure it's a kludge, and it does some ugly things, it certainly won't break a new system
<Theron> where do I send feedback about ubotu?
<tristanmike> ithicine, well, if you haven't seen anything then I can't say anything, my experience here has been quite different
<Theron> !feedback
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Theron
<Amaranth> !owner
<ubotu> Amaranth: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Amaranth> bleh
<Amaranth> anyway, cafuego
<tjs> what do people use to capture video of their xsession?
<tjs> how do people make screencasts under linux?
<ithicine> tristanmike: which version(s) of automatix?  which Ubuntu?  never heard of this before
<Amaranth> tjs: vnc2swf is popular
<tjs> ooh
<bimberi> !who's your daddy
<ubotu> cafuego
<newtoubuntu> So is someone going to recomend somthing
<tristanmike> ithicine, breezy, alot of java problems
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, limewire?
<billdbaggins> how can i install gcc-3.4 on 5.10
<kditty> my ubuntu iso file was labeled 6.10
<kditty> is that possible?
<bimberi> billdbaggins: sudo aptitude install gcc-3.4
<ithicine> billdbaggins: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<tristanmike> billdbaggins, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<newtoubuntu> yea, I know, but it only runs one network, does shareaza work on Linux
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, not sure, sorry
<Amaranth> newtoubuntu: get giFToxic
<newtoubuntu> Is GiFToxic good?
<ithicine> tristanmike: odd.  I've used it on a few systems and it never gave me trouble.
<billdbaggins> admin@inspiron6000u:/tmp/wifi/ieee80211-1.1.12$ sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<billdbaggins> Reading package lists... Done
<billdbaggins> Building dependency tree... Done
<billdbaggins> E: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4
<newtoubuntu> why is GiFToxic Good
<Theron> anyways, using !xinerama worked, using twinview for nvidia.. had to add resolution 2 times, no wonder 2nd monitor was blank.
<tristanmike> ithicine, it's not absolutely horrible, great idea, and in the right direction. check out this comparison http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<Amaranth> newtoubuntu: it uses giFT, which can connect to OpenFT, Gnutella, Ares, and FastTrack (kazaa)
<bimberi> billdbaggins: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<newtoubuntu> Oh awsome cool
<bimberi> !tell billdbaggins about pastebin
<ithicine> billdbaggins: try http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<ithicine> billdbaggins: then follow the previous instructions on installing gcc-3.4
<Installer36> Theron > is that for veiwing the same picture split into two monitors?
<Theron> Installer36, sure is :)
<ithicine> tristanmike: thanks, never even heard of EasyUbuntu... I'll check out more
<Installer36> Someone was just telling me about that ..found it interesting
<tristanmike> ithicine, no problem :)
<nalioth> billdbaggins: please dont paste in here, use a pastebin
<Theron> Installer36, yeah.  It's in Section "Device" where the resolution needs to be there 2 times
<Installer36> Do the monitors have to be the smae make and model?
<Theron> nope
<Installer36> I think I have a new project to try .
<Installer36> Thanks
<Theron> you're welcome
<Theron> anyone know if aol and linux play nice together?
<mlanza> pardon, the interruption... newbie here, may I ask a quick question?
<Theron> no
<Theron> yes
<mlanza> ok...
<Theron> of course you can, just don't ask to ask
<Theron> just ask :)
<Amaranth> Theron: there is pengu but basically no
<mlanza> I created a dual boot Windows 2000 / Ubuntu Linux machine.  I want to change GRUB's menu.lst file but cannot...
<mlanza> is there an easy way to overcome the "read only" permission...
<Theron> mlanza,  what happens when you try?
<Theron> ooh, sudo man, sudo
<mlanza> I cannot find out how to logon as "root" but I read I should NEVER do this.
<frank23> I want to change my home directory location,   will  sudo cp -R /home /newlocation   work? then I change the mount point for /home
<mlanza> I am in Ubuntu now, and I cannot change the menu.lst file (READONLY).
<Theron> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mlanza> It says I am not the owner, "root" is.
<Theron> right
<anto9us> !tell mlanza about sudo
<mlanza> I assume that's a shell command?
<mlanza> Where do I enter this?
<Theron> yes, open your terminal
<Theron> applications, accessories, terminal
<Theron> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mlanza> That did it, so far... wait a sec.
<mlanza> OK, got it -- Thanks! -- one more question...
<mlanza> Any books you recommend for a Linux (Ubuntu) newbie?
<Theron> no
<mlanza> ok, well thanks!
<tristanmike> mlanza, check out linuxcommand.org
<Theron> not really, just google alot
<wiccidnu> man pages
<ithicine> mlanza: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<frank23> anyone? I want to change my home directory location,   will  sudo cp -R /home /newlocation   work? then I change the mount point for /home
<homer9> all you... ubuntu user... what is the best security model to run ubuntu... as secure as possible./
<chuckyp> wow irssi is cool.
<chuckyp> need to get terminal to display at 800x600 now though.
<highvoltage> irssi++
<Amaranth> frank23: no, /home is 'special'
<highvoltage> chuckyp: you mean you're running it in a virtual terminal?
<chuckyp> highvoltage: ctrl+alt # etc.... all in low res.
<wiccidnu> anyone get digital optical sound from nf7-s motherboard working in ubuntu?
<ithicine> frank23: it'd be helpful to know why you're trying to change your home directory location... unless you mean to move it between partitions or hard discs, I wouldn't do anything
<frank23> Amaranth: how do I copy files while preserving the owners and permissions?
<frank23> I want to change the hard disk /home is on
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to change the resolution in terminal?
<chuckyp> highvoltage: do you know what I mean.
<Theron> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<Theron> frank23, try that
<ithicine> frank23: ahhhh.  Is it already on a different disc than your root directory, or are you trying to move it to a new one you added?
<frank23> ithicine: its already on a different partition than the root directory, I want to move it to yet another partition which is much bigger
<ithicine> ah, okay.  do you have the larger partition already mounted?
<frank23> ithicine: yes
<ithicine> frank23: cp -Rp /home/* <destination>
<frank23> ithicine: ok.  can I unmount home while logged in? how can I do the switch?
<ithicine> frank23: sorry, stop that.  Forgot something
<frank23> ithicine: haven't done anything yet ;)
<ithicine> frank23: good :)
<ithicine> frank23: cd /home
<ithicine> frank23: find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<ithicine> frank23: those commands should properly copy everything
<nadia007> good evenin!
<frank23> ithicine: where did that come from?
<logical_mark> Hey does anyone here know how to get the Logitech Fusion webcam to work. PLEASE.
<nadia007> anyone here successfully configured their wireless to authenticate with WEP?
<frank23> ithicine: and how do I exclude lost+found ? does that matter?
<ithicine> frank23: your home directory probably contains all sorts of special goodies like hard links, soft links, and all sorts of other stuff
<Healot> !webcam
<ubotu> it has been said that webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<ithicine> frank23: lost+found shouldn'
<ithicine> t matter
<Healot> there you go... logical_mark
<shiv> I just installed wine. I am a newbie. I also installed yahoo messenger just to try it. Now how do i RUN IT? i HAVE NO CLUE. Plz help...
<logical_mark> Healot, we will see- LOL
<cello_rasp> wine /path/to/program/exe
<nadia007> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Healot> what you're laughing about, that's really your thing to figure out :)
<frank23> ithicine: ok. did you come up with that command yourself? or where did you find it?
<ithicine> frank23: that weird command I wrote out will copy everything just as it is
<nadia007> ubotu... been there done all that... got wireless to work on networks not using any type of encryption.
<Psykus> is there any way to disable the system beep and make it play a sound effect through the sound card instead?
<ithicine> frank23: I moved my home to new partition myself an age and a half ago
<narzy> what do I have to do to get ssh on my ubuntu box?
<nadia007> just the encryption that I'm having a really hard time!
<narzy> I done forgot the command
<chuckyp> Okay how do you change the resolution in virutal consoles?
<narzy> I know it's an apt thing...
<nadia007> narzy, sudo apt-get install ssh
<Xenguy> narzy: apt-get install ssh
<narzy> for some reason I thought it was openssh
<narzy> LOL
<narzy> that would do it.
<ithicine> frank23: make sure to change /mnt/newhome to whereever you have your new home mounted
<fade_> !helpme vi: how to save file
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fade_
<ithicine> frank23: after that last command completes, make sure everything moved okay.  Just take a look and all that
<Healot> the key sequence is ':wq'
<jbeagley> Does adept keep a log?
<chuckyp> fade_: hit esc then hit : then type a wq
<ithicine> frank23: now did you say your current home is on its own partition to begin with?
<fade_> thanks
<shiv> what is wrong here?
<frank23> ithicine: no I'll just blame you when I realise I somehow lost everything ;)   yes /home is already on its own partition
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ wine /home/shiv/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Yahoo!/Messenger/ypager.exe
<shiv> bash: !/Messenger/ypager.exe: event not found
<Xenguy> fade_: or ZZ
<nadia007> fade, fyi w=write, q=quit... in future if you just want to quit with out saving changes.. just 'q'
<nadia007> fade, other editor that's pretty cool is nano!
<cello_rasp> wine "/home/shiv/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Yahoo!/Messenger/ypager.exe"
<nadia007> anyone running wireless card?
<Xenguy> nadia007: vim is cool; nano/pico is functional :-)
<Healot> ':!q' to quit without saving changes
<ithicine> frank23: haha :P  Next unount your *new* home partition, and reboot into recovery mode.  Ugly, I know, but it's the first thing off the top of my head guaranteed to work
<nadia007> xenguy: lol, like everything in linux...  it's all about preference!!  ;)
<cello_rasp> vi is for boring people that can stand to memorise all those annoying, user-unfriendly command modifiers
<shiv> cello_rasp: same thing ...:( shiv@ubuntu:~$ wine "/home/shiv/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Yahoo!/Messenger/ypager.exe"
<shiv> bash: !/Messenger/ypager.exe": event not found
<ithicine> errrr... frank23: no!  Easier way
<Xenguy> nadia007: sure, though some editors are clearly more powerful than others
<cello_rasp> rename Yahoo! to Yahoo
<ithicine> frank23: sorry, it's late here.  haha
<newtoubuntu> Hey, my problem is that terminal won't let me type in my password.  It realy stinks!
<jbeagley> does adept keep a log file?
<frank23> ithicine: can't I change to single user run level or something
<cello_rasp> shit: OR, use ../Yahoo\!/..
<cello_rasp> *shiv*
<nadia007> jbeagley, if it does, it might be in /var/log
<ithicine> frank23: once everything is copied just edit /etc/fstab to point your home directory mount to the correct partition
<jbeagley> thanks, nadia007
<shiv> ya
<newtoubuntu> I realy need help about this
<Xenguy> newtoubuntu: be specific
<newtoubuntu> The terminal wont let me enter my password
<nadia007> newtoubuntu, elaborate a little!
<billdbaggins> newtoubuntu, type it in and hit enter
<shiv> cello_rasp: plz see pastebin
<highvolt1ge> newtoubuntu: it doesn't show the password while you type (for security reasons)
<nadia007> newto, you mean you can't see your characters on the screen?  This is normal!
<slindsay> Hello all, I'm running Breezy on an older Dell Latitude CPi A-series laptop, and I'm having trouble with the sound card module.  It's a NeoMagic NM2200 (MM 256AV) card.  I'm using the module "snd_nm256," and about 60-70% of the time I modprobe it, the computer hangs completely when it tries to map the memory on port 1.  If it doesn't hang, the sound works perfectly.  Any suggestions?
<highvolt1ge> newtoubuntu: (or the length, in stars, for that matter)
<newtoubuntu> Oh realy, that's confusing
<highvolt1ge> newtoubuntu: you'll get used to it :)
<billdbaggins> newtoubuntu, its for hax0r
<newtoubuntu> thanx, man, I was trying to hit enter and type my password realy fast
<cello_rasp> shiv: url?
<nadia007> newtoubuntu, security reasons...  no biggy.
<ithicine> frank23: then just drop into single user, umount /home, mount /home, and deal with your old home partition as you wish
<shiv> hi
<shiv> j #pastebin
<newtoubuntu> I'm used to windows, so yea
<frank23> ithicine: I don't remember how to change to single user. can you remind me?
<ithicine> frank23: feel free to do whatever after your new home device is mounted.  haha
<nadia007> slindsay, checked irq?
<logical_mark> Healot, turns out that the program Ubotu reccomended handles EVERY webcam EXCEPT like 4, and one of those 4 is mine
<nadia007> logical_mark, lol...  just your luck!!
<slindsay> nadia007, it's using IRQ 5, according to what modprobe spits out before crashing.
<Healot> hehe, you bought the wrong hardward then, logical_mark
<ithicine> frank23: ehhh... I'm thinking init 1
<ithicine> frank23: lemme doublecheck
<nadia007> slindsay, anything else using that irq?
<shiv> then how do I run a simple program?
<ithicine> frank23: yeah, that's what I thought.  Obviously has to be sudo, though
<nadia007> slindsay, perhaps pc card that is conflicting?
<frank23> ithicine: init 1 ok
<jariep1_> hi all
<nadia007> slindsay, just sounds weird that sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  You have the drivers loading up when boot?
<slindsay> nadia007, I just looked at everything in the "lspci -v" output and I don't see any other cards on IRQ 5
<jariep1_> was wondering if anybody has tried installing Reiser4 file system on ubuntu?
<Healot> then, it really the driver... maybe it's buggy... slindsay
<Psykus> is there any way to disable the system speaker beep and make it play a sound effect through the sound card instead?
<slindsay> nadia007, healot:  I'd found some stuff via google about problems with the driver, but nothing conclusive.
<Healot> then it is buggy...
<nadia007> slindsay, tough to help... never really ran into that sort of prob.
<Healot> slindsay, what kernel version are you using now?
<slindsay> nadia007, I originally was loading the drivers at boot, but got tried of it hanging all the time, so I blacklisted snd_nm256
<Healot> maybe a time for upgrade?
<ithicine> frank23: when you're done in runlevel 1, just init 2 to get back to multiuser
<skeegan> Psykus, maybe try turning off the pc speaker through the mixer
<nadia007> slindsay, so what did you do to make the card work?  When you loaded the drivers manually?
<Psykus> says its already muted
<slindsay> I'm running 2.6.12
<Healot> upgrade slindsay, I would say
<Healot> or is there any form of the driver source outh there? try that could bring some change...
<slindsay> nadia007:  to get it running manually all I had to do was run "modprobe snd_nm256".  If it worked (i.e. didn't crash out), the sound works great.
<slindsay> Healot, always good advice. :)
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I am trying to install a program which requires gtk+2.0. I looked in Synaptic and it shows gtk+2.0 as being installed, however, when I try to compile the program, it says gtk+2.0 is missing. What can I do to solve this problem?
<slindsay> Healot, yeah, I think I'm stuck with trying to hack on the driver source a bit.
<slindsay> healot, which should be fun and enlightening. :)
<ithicine> firebird619: you need the development libraries
<Healot> firebird619, you need "libgtk2*dev" -- for development...
<thewayofzen> As far as memory use is concerned.. should i use the info in   " top " as an indication of what resources im using RAM WISE for my system.. or should i go by  System -> Administration  -> System Monitor -> Resources..  which is FAR more generous
<Healot> the libgtk that is isntalled is the runtime...
<logical_mark> Healot,  I don't think linux should determine which hardware I buy. An os should not limit you to that
<Healot> slindsay, i had time with my gigabit ethernet before...
<wastrel> logical_mark:  it's not linux that's limiting you, it's the hardware manufacturer, for failing to supply a linux driver
<Healot> logical_mark, it shouldn't, but manufacturers aren't always cooperative//
<frank23> ithicine: I had to get a root shell (sudo su) for your command to work. maybe  cpio needs its own sudo?
<ithicine> frank23: sudo bash then do it from there
<firebird619> Healot: How it is listed in Synaptic? I did a search in Synaptic for libgtk2-devel and it didn't find it.
<frank23> ithicine: yeah its working now
<Healot> firebird619, you're from REdhat world eh?
<sinaduel> how do I convert mid files to wav?
<Healot> just "dev", sir
<Healot> "libgtk2.0-dev" --- firebird619, it's debian world now :)
<mikebot> where can i download somethign so that i can watch windows media player things in firefox?
<firebird619> Healot: I used to use Red Hat, but now I use Ubuntu.
<frank23> ithicine: thanks alot! If I had started with  man find and man cpio, I doubt I would be finished tonight!
<Healot> yes, I know that... you're not the only one :)
<ithicine> mikebot: someone was kind enough to inform me of EasyUbuntu earlier
<firebird619> Healot: Thanks for the help
<gabaug> anybody know if links in an e-mail not opening in Firefox unless it's already opened is a known bug?
<ithicine> mikebot: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<tristanmike> ithicine, ;)
<ithicine> mikebot: AFAIK, that should be able to give you the appropriate libraries
<ithicine> tristanmike: haha... Let's use learning for evil!
<Toma-> logical_mark, what webcam is it?
<mikebot> ithicine, thanks, but what do i do with a *.bz2?
<logical_mark> Toma-, Logitech Fusion
<Healot> gabaug, that's not really a bug... you need to associate an e-mail client first... somewhere in Firefox or the desktop manager itself
<Toma-> ok
<gabaug> Healot: it is a bug, because it works if FF is already opened
<tristanmike> mikebot, "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer" should get you streaming video
<Healot> mikebot, "bunzip2"
<ithicine> mikebot: tar -xvjf EasyUbuntu-latest.tar.gz
<gabaug> Healot: the bug is opening a http link in an e-mail in FF
<mikebot> tristanmike, Healot ithicine thanks
<Toma-> logical_mark, its semi-working in the latest spca5xx drivers
<Toma-> actually, linux-UVC
<Toma-> sorry
<thewayofzen> Any dapper users having problems with firefox automatically opening all archives.. and not really working well as far as "save link as" etc?
<thewayofzen> ** when using firefox
<thewayofzen> im having to fetch the downloaded archives in /tmp
<Toma-> logical_mark, http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices
<logical_mark> Toma-, Thanks! I will check it out now!
<gabaug> thewayofzen: save as is working fine for me (dapper+ff)
<ithicine> logical_mark: haha... spca5xx.  I'm using a webcam supported by those drivers, too.  You're going to need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spca5xx
<logical_mark> Toma-, Actually I just looked at that, and have NO CLUE how to install it
<logical_mark> ithicine, thanks. Will do. Is it TOO complicated?
<Toma-> logical_mark, ahh, you need subversion, and make sure you compile with gcc-3.4, not the default 4.0
<ithicine> logical_mark: not really.  It's just that you need to make sure to use gcc-3.4 and not gcc-4.0
<Healot> YES, logical_mark, hehe :)
<thewayofzen> gabaug,  it works in certain locations in others its never there.. but i find it works fine in XP..   but anything like a gtk theme in tar.gz format on gnome-look.org will now only open in the archive manager.. where as in breezy it allowed me the option to save it to desktop
<thewayofzen> ive configured firefox to ask me where to put everything first.. etc.
<davidX-> anyone else having problems licq's dependants?
<ithicine> logical_mark: the link I sent really holds your hand through it
<Toma-> ithicine, actually, if you read that table, its not the spca5xx driver that supports it...
<ithicine> Toma-: uh oh.
<logical_mark> ithicine, I hope so. Here I go
<thewayofzen> gabaug,  the only other dapper problem im having is with the TRASH.   its set to ask me before deleting anything yet anything i drag to trash disappears permanently
<Toma-> :)
<logical_mark> ithicine, Toma- Healot, Thanks for your help
<gabaug> thewayofzen: sure you don't have it set to automatically run tgz's? (prefs -> downloads -> view and edit actions)
<ithicine> logical_mark: hold on.  Might not be the spca5xx drivers you need.
<thewayofzen> gabaug,  that just started today though.. after the last batch of updates
<logical_mark> ithicine, holding...
<mikebot> um
<ithicine> logical_mark: what's the make and model of your webcam again?
<slindsay> On a completely different note, I have another, hopefully unrelated problem:  I'm using a Belkin wireless card (Broadcom 4318, revision2) with ndiswrapper (using BCMWL5.INF and .SYS).  Most of the time the wireless works great, but with WEP encrypted networks (haven't tried WPA), the gnome wireless tools fail completely.  They'll find the network, but it won't let me connect to it.  Instead, I've been using "iwconfig" and "dhclient" to set up the conne
<slindsay> ction but that seems to work only randomly.  I've had to run "iwconfig wlan0 essid default" up to eight times before it finally sets that field on the card.  Also, if the connection is disrupted in any way (requiring a repeat of the earlier steps), the system will crash hard when the it reconnects.  Any suggestions?  (Other than Belkin making proper Linux drivers?)
<mikebot> i downloaded easy ubuntu to my desktop, but am unsure as to what to do
<thewayofzen> gabaug,  the only options set in that field are QTL WM WVX FLI AU SPL
<logical_mark> ithicine, It is a Logitech Fusion Webcam
<ithicine> mikebot: Applications, Accessories, Termnal
<ithicine> mikebot: type as I write
<ithicine> mikebot: cd Desktop
<thewayofzen> gabaug,  there are no other actions set.. thats the problem im not even ABLE to set new ones.. create define or otherwise.  theres never an option since installing to do so.. its always since the cd install had a mind of its own.
<Toma-> logical_mark, youll need to follow these commands to get the UVC source http://developer.berlios.de/svn/?group_id=5681
<mikebot> ithicine, i downloaded a .bz2, not a tar
<ithicine> mikebot: tar -xvjf EasyUbuntu-latest.tar.gz
<tristanmike> mikebot, just right click the file and select "Extract Here"
<ithicine> mikebot: woops.  change gz to bz2
<thewayofzen> gabaug,  having to fetch things in /tmp is a tad frustrating :)
<Healot> mikebot, "bunzip2 <filename>"
<mikebot> tristanmike, i did that, but i don't know what to do after that
<logical_mark> Toma-, after I do that, then what?
<tristanmike> mikebot, cd into the folder
<sinaduel> I need a program for kubuntu that converts mid to wav, does anyone know of such a program?
<mikebot> tristanmike, i opened the "Easy Ubunutu" file, and it asked for a password, then said i gave it the wrong one
<Toma-> logical_mark, probably need to autogen.sh to create a configure script that you then run and so on
<tonyyarusso> Can I change the gain on a built-in microphone with some configuration something, or is that fixed by hardware?
<tristanmike> bah! it's not packaged in a folder
<mikebot> haha
<mikebot> yeah, i put it in a folder before i did that
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, most mic's have a boost option in the mixer settings
<logical_mark> Toma-, I think all this is out of my league... I think I am going to have to wait until Ubuntu supports it out of the box or it becomes easier to do
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: All right, I'll look for that.
<tristanmike> mikebot, you want to run the "easyubuntu.py" file
<thewayofzen> gabaug,  when i load this page for example  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26050  and i right click on DOWNLOAD and choose save as..  it wont download the tar.gz but actually i get download.php instead.
<Healot> logical_mark, wait until Creative supports GNU/Linux :)
<Healot> not the other way around
<Toma-> logical_mark, :(
<Toma-> logical_mark, it wont get into dapper. youll have to wait till october :/
<mikebot> tristanmike, oh okay
<mikebot> tristanmike, ah, that was easy, thanks
<ithicine> logical_mark: yeah, sorry.  Just confirmed it.  Your webcam's support by spca5xx is in the testing phase
<logical_mark> Toma-, I have no clue what I am doing though. My learning curve is great and I am certainly not easily intimidated, but I don't think I should start playing with ALL this just to get the webcam working... You know
<tristanmike> mikebot, did you use gksudo?
<ithicine> logical_mark: I'm checking to see if there's another driver at all
<mikebot> tristanmike, and this will allow me to watch windows media files in firefox?
<mikebot> tristanmike, no
<tristanmike> mikebot, used just sudo?
<mikebot> tristanmike, no, downloaded from website
<Toma-> logical_mark, it sounds like its a pretty rare/fancy webcam right?
<tristanmike> mikebot, no, sorry, I meant to install/use
<sagarp> my mute button doesnt mute anything...even when i go to preferences in the volume thing and select every channel
<mikebot> just double clicked?
<tristanmike> mikebot, and it worked, well, there ya go
<mikebot> tristanmike, well i can't install anythign by doing that, i get an error
<logical_mark> Toma-, Its fancy yeah. But there is a fancier one, the Logitech Orbit, that seems to have support with EasyCam2, so it is frustrating
<mikebot> tristanmike, "must run the program as a root user"
<linux4all> sagarp: does it do anything at all
<tristanmike> right, so "gksudo easyubuntu.py"
<tristanmike> mikebot, ^^^^
<ithicine> logical_mark: yeah.  You've only got the possibility of spca5xx and http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ to work with
<sagarp> linux4all, no...but when i select everything (including PCM) and then change volume, the PCM is set
<mikebot> tristanmike, hehe okay, thanks
<ithicine> logical_mark: seems we're still waiting for better support for your webcam
<sagarp> linux4all it works but not the mute, i guess
<Toma-> logical_mark, for the sake of yourself and others, email the driver people at logitech. ask for linux support. if enough people nag them, theyll have to start sharing code with linux driver writers
<wall0159> howdy all
<tristanmike> mikebot, we used "gksudo" as opposed to just plain "sudo" because the action that required root priviledges was graphical
<linux4all> does mute work when you mute it with mouse?
<logical_mark> ithicine, Toma- thanks for all the help! I am emailing logitech (all addresses I found) right now
<cyphase> i have a strange problem with 3D
<mikebot> tristanmike, okay..
<Toma-> superb :)
<cyphase> when i run that XGL Live CD (which obviously needs 3D support), it works fine
<mikebot> tristanmike, ugh, errors:  in terminal: tar -xvjf EasyUbuntu-latest.tar.gz and a popup: Failed to run easyubuntu.py as user root:
<mikebot>  Child terminated with 1 status
<cyphase> but when running the ubuntu install on my drive, it crashed after a few minutes
<cyphase> any ideas?
<linux4all> bad cd?
<mikebot> tristanmike, the terminal error was: sudo: easyubuntu.py: command not found
<tristanmike> mikebot, can you post the entire out put on pastebin
<Lao> hey guys, does anyone know what the minimum system requirements are to run Ubuntu?
<cyphase> linux4all, huh?
<mikebot> tristanmike, that was all of it
<linux4all> bad live cd
<linux4all> maybe
<cyphase> linux4all, the CD is the one that works
<Lao> I have an old pentium 2 that I was thinking about giving it a shot with
<cyphase> it's not ubuntu though
<linux4all> lao: itll work
<ithicine> mikebot: I guess you didn't see the fix for extracting the file... it's not gz.  It's tar -xjvf EasyUbuntu-latest.tar.bz2
<mikebot> tristanmike, ijust want to watch windows media files
<cyphase> but the ubuntu install crashes after a few minutes
<cyphase> with 3d enabled
<Lao> really? I'm kinda shocked
<linux4all> cyphase:  during install or after install
<tristanmike> mikebot, i understand, but you can thank microsoft for making them legally cumbersome
<Lao> thanks alot
<wall0159> I have a question wrt my ipod mini on Breezy. My connection doesn't always work. When connecting via USB, (in dmesg) I sometimes get read errors, or 'cannot read partition table', and when I use FW, I just get 'Node changed:' but the pod doesn't mount. This only seems to be a prob when hot-plugging - when I boot the PC with the ipod plugged in, it seems to work. Are there known problems with ipod minis in Ubuntu Breezy? Cheers!
<mikebot> tristanmike, hehe
<cyphase> linux4all, a ways after install
<cyphase> lol
<mikebot> ithicine, i extracted it as a bz2, not tar
<tristanmike> mikebot, "sudo apt-get install subversion"
<cyphase> i just got a new card and monitor
<ithicine> mikebot: it's a tar file INSIDE a bz2
<cyphase> or new to me anyway
<mikebot> ithicine, ah
<ithicine> mikebot: but the files you need are inside the tar.  Under linux our archives are usually tar files contained inside gz or bz2
<linux4all> is ti the xserver that crashes? or the whole system
<Healot> "bunzip2" to unzio a bz2 file
<tristanmike> mikebot, bah, just right click on the dang file and select "Extract Here" and you can't go wrong
<ithicine> mikebot: you get better compression that way.  The tar command understands this
<Healot> then untar it :)
<mikebot> tristanmike, i did that
<tristanmike> mikebot, then all the files should have been extracted
<slindsay> lao, I'm running ubuntu on an old PII and it runs great (with the exception of some hardware driver problems -- performance is good though)
<cyphase> linux4all, the xserver crashes, then i get a screen with black on the top half and colored noise on the bottom
<tristanmike> and you shouldn't have a "tar"
<tonyyarusso> Lao: You might find something lighter like XFCE would work better than Gnome, but yeah, P2 should work.
<mikebot> tristanmike, they were
<linux4all> what card are u useing?
<tristanmike> mikebot, then ignore my rambling
<mikebot> tristanmike, when i open the fodler on my desktop, i see the py, but when i ls it, i don't
<ithicine> mikebot: Just find the directory called EasyUbuntu_2006-03-05 using your file manager and also be sure to read the README file that was also included
<mikebot> tristanmike, oh, yes it is
<cyphase> linux4all, nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4400
<cyphase> linux4all, i'm using the DVI port
<tristanmike> mikebot, I was going to say, I see it on mine, lol
<tristanmike> mikebot, did you install subversion?
<linux4all> gimme a sec...
<mikebot> tristanmike, heh, yeah i did
<mikebot> ithicine, i read it
<mikebot> ithicine, but i don't have a .sh
<tristanmike> mikebot, try the "gksudo" command again
<cyphase> the Live CD probably has more up to date drivers, sincew it's much newer the breezy
<cyphase> since*
<cyphase> i don't know what version though
<mikebot> tristanmike, hehe i did ...
<Lao> I'm gonna try ubuntu and DSL
<tristanmike> mikebot, did it work this time?
<linux4all> lao: ubuntu rocks
<klaxian> has anyone used ifrename?
<klaxian> i'm having problems with it
<linux4all> cyphase: breezy 5.10
<ithicine> mikebot: Sure you do.  The sh file is inside the EasyUbuntu_2006-03-05 directory.  It's called launchEasyUbuntu.sh
<Xaero> Which is better Ubuntu or Kubuntu? is there any difference besides the desktop used? what about included software?
<klaxian> i set up a lan and wan interface with it, but i can't access the internet with either
<tristanmike> ithicine, not if he got the svn
<mikebot> tristanmike, Failed to run easyubuntu.py as user root:
<cyphase> Xaero, the installe software depends on the distro
<wall0159> Xaero, they're the same
<tristanmike> mikebot, with "gksudo" ?
<ithicine> tristanmike: sorry, didn't realize you had him get the subversion.  I'll let you take it from here
<cyphase> e.g., gnome uses gedit, and KDE uses KWrite (i think)
<wall0159> they're just preconfigured differently
<mikebot> tristanmike, yes
<cyphase> linux4all, yes
<mikebot> ithicine, i don't see it
<tristanmike> ithicine, I think we'll be needing your advice my friend
<mikebot> ithicine, and i don't know which directory youa re talking about
<tristanmike> mikebot, that's wierd
<Xaero> well Im asking if the KDE equivelents as good or better than Gnome's.. or would I need to get a 3rd party package?
<ithicine> tristanmike: ok
<ithicine> mikebot: let's take this from the top
<wall0159> Xaero - heh heh it depends who you ask ;-)
<fade_> !helpme ./configure
<ubotu> fade_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wall0159> 3rd party - that doesn't really make sense in a Linux context
<hexperson> hey
<mikebot> ithicine, okay, all i've done is downloaded the bz2, moved it into a folder, and right clicked > extract here
<fade_> how to ./configure for amd64 processor?
<tristanmike> mikebot, "gksudo easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py"
<Lao> trust me preaching to the chior, I'm converting a friend of mine who was a hard core Gentoo user and fedora to Kubuntu
<ithicine> mikebot: ok... so that should have extracted some shiny new files.  What do you see?
<Agent_bob> Xaero 'as good'  'better'   'best'      no friend, it is all relative; and depands on your tastes
<wall0159> sorry to harp on - could someone give me some pointers with my ipod mini? is this the best place to ask?
<hexperson> I have a NetServer LH3R and am wondering if it'll work with Ubuntu? Has dual Pentium III 500MHz processors, 1GB RAM, embedded graphics, 6 9GB SCSI HDs connected via a embedded HP NetRAID controller
<hexperson> will that work?
<linux4all> cyphase: have you been to the ubuntu forums?
<ithicine> tristanmike: I think we've got him trying to do the subversion and the latest snapshot at the same time
<mikebot> ithicine, well i don't see any sh's
<tristanmike> ithicine, I'm following the readme
<Xaero> Well the Synaptic package manager is in Ubuntu... is it in Kubuntu also?
<hexperson> tried suse 9.1 but it didn't detect the HD...so shoud that config work with Ubuntu?..
<tristanmike> mikebot, did you try the command I just posted above
<cyphase> :S briefly
<ithicine> mikebot: do you see a new folder?
<frank23> ithicine: the /home move worked. thanks!
<ithicine> frank23: np :D
<mikebot> tristanmike, yeah, i got another error
<linux4all> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=4215584 im still looking...
<mikebot> ithicine, yes, 3 new folders: conf, i18n, pixmaps
<wall0159> Xaero - anything you can run in Ubuntu, you can run in Kubuntu, and visa versa (AFAIK)
<hexperson> please help me...
<tristanmike> mikebot, pastebin it....
<mikebot> tristanmike, what is the patebin link>?
<hexperson> help...:-(
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<linux4all> hexperson: ???
<linux4all> hexperson whats wrong?
<hexperson> k I pasted my q up a bit
<hexperson> lemme repaste it
<mikebot> !pastebin
<tristanmike> hexperson, Ubuntu is *very* good at hardware detection
<wall0159> hexperson, you might need a driver disk during the install (or am I just thinking of an old Debian thing that no longer exists?)
<mikebot> ubotu Someone already said that 20 seconds ago
<ubotu> mikebot: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mikebot> ouch
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<hexperson> hmm...well it previousy failed on another SCSI RAID controller before...
<hexperson> one sec..
<hexperson> typing specs
<Agent_bob> Xaero i've never installed 'kubuntu'  but i'm sure it has a gui frontend to apt  whether synaptic or some other frontend.     and if it is another you could still install synaptic and use it if you choose.
<hexperson> NetServer LH3R, dual PentiumIII 500 MHz processors, 1GB RAM, 6 9GB HDs attatched via embedded NetRAID controller, embedded graphics
<hexperson> those are the specs...should they work?
<mbb> old h/w question - what is the likely result of a > 137 Gig drive on an old PC (non LBA48 bios), running breezy or dapper?
<hexperson> failed with suse
<ReWT_> How do I extract a .rar file?
<linux4all> why did it fail?
<linux4all> hexperson
<mikebot> tristanmike, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9947
<wall0159> hexperson, I'm no expert, but I'd think so
<hexperson> didn't find embedded RAID
<ithicine> ReWT_: rar e <name of your file>
<mikebot> tristanmike, ithicine i gotta go to a meeting at 10, but thanks for your help
<mikebot> this seems like more trouble than it's worth
<linux4all> hexperson: try the live cd to see, cant hurt
<wall0159> try googling for the model of your RAID, drivers and linux. Perhaps Ubunbu or Debian too
<tristanmike> mikebot, nah, it's just very new
<fade_> sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /home/fade/xorg.conf => file not found. why?
<Agent_bob> mbb if you can get it to boot a small partition or perhaps another disk  linux doesn't depend on bios for disk access
<ithicine> mikebot: np.  Don't worry, though... it's actually easier than it seems.  We're just having communication difficulties
<hexperson> ah yeah...well a friend gave me a copy of the installer...so I guess I might as well pop it in and see what it finds
<mikebot> tristanmike, ah..well in any case, i have to go
<mikebot> this program is unneccessary to me anyway, i just need one thing from it..i'll work on getting that thing later
<tristanmike> mikebot, just gives us one more moment
<mikebot> thanks guys
<mikebot> ah okay
<llama32> how do i use a USB MP3 player with KDE/Ubuntu?
<hexperson> wow and this chatroom is huge lol
<ReWT_> ithicine, I got this    Uplink Report
<ReWT_> Here is additional information I was able to find out by using your Uplink
<ReWT_> Speed: 57.2961775544765
<ReWT_> Strength: 126
<ReWT_> Endurance: 21
<ReWT_> Panic: 0
<ReWT_> Confidence: 0/6
<ReWT_> Ooops sorry
<tristanmike> mikebot, you will find that easy ubuntu will give you more than the one thing you seek now
<linux4all> llama32 plug it in
<ReWT_> ithicine, Got Trapt_-_Someone_In_Control_(Proper)_for_www.goldesel.to.rar
<ReWT_> rewt@ubuntu:~/Music$ sudo rar e Trapt_-_Someone_In_Control_\(Proper\)_for_www.goldesel.to.rar
<ReWT_> Password:
<ReWT_> sudo: rar: command not found
<mikebot> haha ReWT_
<mikebot> !tell ReWT_ about paste
<ReWT_> :-P I forgot you had to right click it.
<mbb> Agent_bob: even over 137G? I could even boot from a floppy, or an old smaller drive.
<linux4all> llama32 open sda1 or what ever your mp3 player is and click your files you want to play
<ithicine> ReWT_: sudo apt-get install rar
<pdavid> hi all
<ithicine> ReWT_: then run the first command
<mbb> want to put the > 137G in an old P200 or P300 just to back up to across my network.
<mikebot> tristanmike, i really have to go, but i'll ask you for help when i come back
<tristanmike> mikebot, one more thing, in the directory try "sudo ./easyubuntu.py"
<pdavid> does anyone know if the latest GPG 1.4.2.2 has been packaged yet that doesnt have the flaw?
<mikebot> okay okay
<mbb> don't laugh, my best machine is a K6/2-500
<Agent_bob> mbb  yes a smaller drive with the /boot  partition would work on that hw
<pdavid> or is in any repositories?
<wall0159> do ipod minis work in Ubuntu breezy reliably? where should I go with problems?
<chp21> i want to resize my ntfs partition to i can install ubuntu. what is the easiest way to go about doing this?
<mikebot> tristanmike, ah perfect--that worked
<mikebot> tristanmike, thank you
<ReWT_> ithicine, can you go to channel #rarhelp
<hexperson> lol this server counts 1GB of RAM each post KB by KB XD!
<PerceptualChaos> chp21, partition magic
<linux4all> amaranth: busy tonight, u havent said a word
<tristanmike> mikebot, we'd get it sooner or later :P
<mikebot> tristanmike, hehe, well thank you
<Viking667> meep..... wow! Tha'ss lotta people!
<fade_> how to enlarge scr res?
<llama32> linux4all: i did. must it be there at boot or something? there seems to be one USB removable storage device, but i think that's my printer's card reader thingo (it won't mount - bad superblock...)
<mikebot> now i must be off
<Amaranth> linux4all: school
<Agent_bob> mbb i'm talking to you on a p1 mmx   with 600m hdd  :)
<chp21> PerceptualChaos: hrm. about what is the easiest nocost way to do this?
<mikebot> ithicine, thanks for your help
<mikebot> tristanmike, goodnight
<ithicine> pdavid: no, it's way too soon.  Don't worry, though... the flaw isn't absolutely critical.  It's not like they can cause collissions or anything... it's just possible to insert plaintext before and/or after the signed or encrypted portion of the message
<PerceptualChaos> um download warez partition magic?
<PerceptualChaos> ;)
<wastrel> gparted can resize ntfs
<tristanmike> mikebot, good night
<linux4all> llama32: itll show but cant mount?
<wall0159> wastrel: really?!? wow!
<pdavid> ithicine: i know, i just dont like the idea of possible injected text into my emails
<wall0159> didn't know that
<Viking667> Sorry, I had a question about Breezy update packages... I'm trying to upgrade to OpenOffice.org2-2.0.1, but the packages don't show up in thp Packages.gz of "breezy-updates"
<mbb> Agent_bob: cool! I thought I was the most antique hardware person left...
<fade_> heh, its morning now )))
<ReWT_> ithicine, can you please help me in #rarhelp
<pdavid> if i compile, can i submit a package to the repositories myself?
<linux4all> 11:52 here
<ithicine> pdavid: neither do I.  That's why I already compiled from source
<wastrel> http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<fade_> 8:52
<chp21> wastrel: i was reading about ntfstools and how resizing meant resizing the filesystem and then shrinking the partition.. a two step process. gparted is doing both steps for me?
<pdavid> i'll just compile it myself, and maybe make a package for it
<Agent_bob> mbb you don't hold the title untill you beet me,    and don't make be turn on the c64
<fade_> linux4all, where are you from?
<wall0159> chp21: make sure you backup first!
<Agent_bob> :_
<linux4all> mobile alabama US of A
<pdavid> linux4all: you are from mobile?!
<linux4all> yep
<pdavid> so am i
<linux4all> really
<chp21> wall0159: that is the problem. cheapskates didn't include an os cd. i can't afford to screw up the first time around
<wastrel> chp21:  i honestly don't remember - i installed ubuntu on this laptop about a year ago, used a gparted boot disk to shrink the windows xp partition (after defragmenting)  i think it was one step
<pdavid> you part of a lug there?
<linux4all> i never meet a live person that uses linux
<llama32> linux4all: i dont think it's showing - i think that's just the printer's removable storage. it works in XP and other USB devices work.
<chp21> wastrel: doing the same. laptop installation
<linux4all> llama32: unplug your printer and try
<ithicine> linux4all: that's just because we're not really alive ;)
<fade_> linux4all, can you help me?
<linux4all> maybe
<PerceptualChaos> heh I just used the warez I guess I should have used open-source
<fade_> i want to enlarge my scr res
<linux4all> ithicine: i thought i was alone and this was a really long dream :-P
<fade_> i have read some howto, but it doesn't work
<Viking667> We're all photons impinging upon your eyeballs (or soundwaves on your ears)
<wall0159> chp21: my understanding is that linux ntfs drivers aren't great. If I wree you, I'd either (1) use partition magic or (2) backup windows using ghost, erase the disk and repartition, and then ghost back to a smaller partition (this assumes that you can do that with ghost - I don't know)
<linux4all> fade_: please tell me your not useing a dell laptop...i have the same prob
<cyphase> does anyone have 3D over DVI without having to do anything besides install nvidia-glx?
<wall0159> chp21 : or (3) erase windos all together ;-)
<Lao> has anyone used firewire eathernet?
<Lao> if so how is it done?
<linux4all> nope, not me
<linux4all> brb
<Zhadow> does anyone know how to erase an OS out of GRUB?
<wall0159> anyway, I muse be off. No help for my ipod.. :-(
<pdavid> wall0159: have you tried gtkpod?
<linux4all> sorry :(
<hexperson> weird...I'm at the partitioning screen and it says it lists the devices and partitions found...yet it lists none of either...is that because it's not compatible with NTFS or that my drives are fully partitioned?
<hexperson> or is it because it isn't compatible with the RAID?
<Agent_bob> Zhadow remove it from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wall0159> pdavid: it's the mounting of the ipod that's causing probs.
<pdavid> wall0159: what prob in particular?
<chp21> wall0159: not worried about it. my understanding is well along.. just nervous about resizing ntfs. its important the windows installation stays where it is, etc
<tristanmike> Zhadow, if it's not default boot, you should be just able to delete it from the menu.lst file i'd think
<wastrel> Zhadow:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  just remove the boot block - back up menu.lst first...
<PerceptualChaos> I actually came here to ask a question about accessing NTFS partitions on Ubuntu /ext3...
<PerceptualChaos>  I tried adding the unmask=0222 line to the fstab file like I saw in this forum but when I did that the system couldn't mount the partitions anymore either at boot or manually
<PerceptualChaos> any ideas?
<wall0159> pdavid: well, it doesn't consistantly mount it. USB is flakey, and sometimes doesn't read the aprtition table, sometimes produces errors. FW just registers that it's connected, but doesn't mount it!
<chp21> wall0159: ghosting the drive isn't a bad idea but i don't know anything about it
<PerceptualChaos> oops this = http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81825.html
<hexperson> er the only option is to manually edit partition table yet that doesn't let me do it...and guided partitioning just leads me back to manually edit partitoons...is this cuz the drives are fully NTFS partitioned?
<pdavid> wall0159: can you mount it manually with FW?
<tristanmike> !tell PerceptualChaos about windowsdrives
<wall0159> chp21: it's actually quite easy, but I can understand your reservations. Use partition magic if you can.
<wall0159> pdavid: I don't think it's creating a device for me to mount
<pdavid> what does dmesg give you?
<hexperson> helllo:???
<PerceptualChaos> cheers tristainmike
<wall0159> pdavid: I just get "ieee1394: Node changed"
<wall0159> pdavid: but no mount...
<wastrel> PerceptualChaos:  umask, not unmask,  but you can't mount ntfs rw - linux doesn't support writing ntfs
<pdavid> wall0159: and what about using usb?
<tristanmike> PerceptualChaos, in fact if you do try to write to NTFS the chance is very high that you can kiss that partition goodbye
<wall0159> pdavid: that's inconsistent too. It usually works the first time I connect the ipod after the computer's booted, but almost never again (without a reboot), and sometimes I get read errors, or 'cannot read partition table'
<Agent_bob> !usb
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Agent_bob
<Zhadow> ok i got the file....what is the command to change permissions....because it says i am not autohrized...so i am assunming i should od it with the command line and use sudo
<frank23> I want to upgrade libglib2.0  to debian unstable in order to install the latest mono (from unstable) can I expect any problems doing this? running breezy
<wall0159> pdavis: I wondered if it was an issue with my usb drivers.. but that's a bit beyond my expertise.. ;-)
<PerceptualChaos> oh! umask
<PerceptualChaos> maybe I screwed it up
<PerceptualChaos> I just want to read
<pdavid> wall0159: can you tell me pm what the output of dmesg is after you connect the ipod?
<hexperson> can someone hep me again plz?
<Viking667> So, any answers to my previous question aside from downloading required packages manually?
<Agent_bob> Zhadow no.     use    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zhadow> ok thanx alot
<hexperson> help???
<hexperson> ???
<Agent_bob> !help
<tristanmike> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<chp21> hrm. apparantly i can resize ntfs with partman, which is included on the cd
<Viking667> hexperson: no point screaming yer head off here...
<Viking667> They'll either help, or they won't.
<tristanmike> Viking667, what was your previous question ?
<wall0159> pdavid: with usb, sometimes I get 'usb-storage: device found at 2' and sometimes I get 'usb-storage: device scan complete' but no mount of the ipod.
<edward0> hexperson: ?
<Viking667> I've asked a question, and am awaiting an answer.
<Viking667> Ih
<phiber_optic> I have a question I will reinstall windows in my computer, but it will erase grub... how can I restore grup?
<Viking667> Sorry, I had a question about Breezy update packages... I'm trying to upgrade to OpenOffice.org2-2.0.1, but the packages don't show up in thp Packages.gz of "breezy-updates"
<pdavid> wall0159: can you give the exact output of dmesg?  just cut and paste it into pm to me
<linux4all> not enough people here to help others? :( has anyone tried remote desktop to fix problems?
<ithicine> phiber_optic: insert your ubuntu cd, and go through the setup as normal until you get to the part about partitioning
<Viking667> Should I just download the packages and dpkg them into place along with the requirements?
<wall0159> pdavid: sorry - does pm mean a private message? (I don't want to spam the list)
<phiber_optic> but what will I put ithicine ?
<phiber_optic> system update?
<pdavid> wall0159: yep
<ithicine> Go for manual partitioning, and tell it all the correct mountpoints
<wall0159> I might drop out here..
<wastrel> Viking667:  breezy is the current stable version - it only gets security updates, not version upgrades
<edward0> Viking667: ?
<phiber_optic> ithicine,  when u first put the cd it tells u if you want to install brand new or update
<wall0159> [4295509.697000]  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<wall0159> [4295509.702000]  scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<wall0159> [4295509.704000]  usb-storage: device found at 2
<wall0159> [4295509.704000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<wall0159> [4295509.704000]  usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<wall0159> [4295509.704000]  USB Mass Storage support registered.
<tristanmike> Viking667, yeah, what wastrel said
<wall0159> [4295514.707000]    Vendor: Apple     Model: iPod              Rev: 1.62
<wall0159> [4295514.707000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<wall0159> [4295514.718000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<phiber_optic> wall0159, pasta in pastebl
<ithicine> ...then try to proceed, and the installer will complain about having an existing install, and drop you to a menu where you can choose the Install Bootloader portion
<pdavid> lol
<phiber_optic> stop flooding
<ithicine> (or whatever it's called)
<Agent_bob> good way to die young
<pdavid> wall0159: i meant paste into a private message ;)
<wall0159> sorry - I tried to pm
<wastrel> #flood is better
<linux4all> does remote desktop work pver the internet?
<wall0159> I've not done that before
<phiber_optic> ok ithicine
<Viking667> oookay. So how would I "persuade" apt to install those packages along with their requirements?
<phiber_optic> Ill try.. I hope it works...
<pdavid> my bad everyone, i asked him to paste that output, but into a pm :(
<hexperson> alright so I need hep...I tried running setup...and it detected the hardware and brought me to the partitioning screen..but the only option was to manually edit and no partitions appeared although my drives are fully partitioned as NTFS...???
<phiber_optic> tahnx ithicine
<hexperson> wil this ony work if they're non NTFS and not fully partitioned?
<wastrel> Viking667:  it would probably be better to install a tarball rather than a .deb
<hexperson> please help me...q posted above..
<Viking667> wastrel: hrmm? On a Ubuntu system? You're suggesting I actually *don't* use a deb? <grin> That must be a rare recommendation</grin>
<linux4all> SAY testing
<wastrel> Viking667:  installing foreign .debs can mess up your package db's (or so i understand...)
<linux4all> >:(
<hexperson> ???
<pdavid> wall0159: I am trying to pm you, do you not see it?
<wall0159> yeah - I'm replyig..
<Viking667> wastrel: these are debs supplied in the pool of Ubuntu - the "main" pool. Hardly foreign, except perhaps to Breezy...
<ntense> hello ubuntunians
<wall0159> sorry pdavid - I'm not sure what's happening..
<hexperson> hellllllllllllllp
<wastrel> Viking667:  are these dapper packages?
<pdavid> wall0159: can you see my private message
<Agent_bob> hexperson id say you have a problem.    ntfs is not safely writable by linux yet   and from what i hear non-destructive partition resizing in windows is third party only.    so unless you are willing to loose data.    it don't look good.
<wall0159> pdavd: yes. and I've replyed..
<wall0159> pdavid: not sure what's happening
<hexperson> so bob, if I reformat the drives (nothing critical on 'em, this is for testing only) then it should work?
* Viking667 shrugs. That had occurred to me.
<XiCillin> who here is testing the new update-manager?
<wall0159> pdavid: but I haven't seen anything since 'hello?'
<Viking667> They're dated January this year, instead of October last year
<hexperson> ?
<pdavid> how about that?
<tristanmike> hexperson, I'd believe so
<wall0159> pdavid - yes I se you. can you not see me?
<pdavid> nope
<pdavid> is your nick registered with freenode?
<Agent_bob> hexperson if you just delete the existing partitions it should work.    but i say that spareingly.    if the partitioner doesn't detect the drive then it can't install.
<wall0159> pdavid - that's weird, but I've not used xchat much at all..
<pbransford> wow, some of the folks in ##linux are sour tonight
<hexperson> mm k...because what I see is the partitioning screen with the options like "Partitioning Hep", "Configure Software RAID", etc and when I scrol down there's two empty spots...where the partitions should be? do NTFS partitions usuallly show up?
<wastrel> Viking667:  they're dapper packages.  it's probably unwise to install them on breezy.  you can upgrade to dapper (due out on the 20th i believe) or go to the oo.org website and download a tarball
<wall0159> pdavid - I just got "DCC CHAT  to pdavid timed out - aborting."
<thomas`> does ubuntu/linux have a prog thats like daemon tools were u can mount images and view them in media players dvd's iso's etc...
<Agent_bob> pbransford possably  newbee burn out.
<Zhadow> ok guys....i got rid of it....thanx for your help...im going to test it out now :)
<eobanb> pbransford, try not to take it personally.
<Agent_bob> Zhadow luck
<mrec> hmm why does ubuntu-artwork require gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks which isn't available?
<wall0159> pdavid: can you see my chat invite?
<pdavid> nopers
<thomas`> can u mount images in ubuntu? i know theres a prog out there that does it for linux since there is a daemon tools for windows... shit linux should have this covered
<linux4all> pdavid: why dont yall try gaim?
<wall0159> pdavid: damn I have no damn idea what's happening.
<ScreaminIke> check one. check one two. my audacity's been hard to configure. got it installed, but it messes with my singer. When i try to record more than one track, it drops it down an octave when it spits it back.
<eobanb> mrec, the dependency i see for that package seems to be called 'gtk2-engines-clearlooks'
<tristanmike> thomas`, vlc?
<thomas`> to mount iso's bin/cue
<thomas`> alcohol clones
<pdavid> wall0159: join channel #pdavid
<thomas`> all that kinda stuff mount it etc. to watch a dvd or whatever for that matter lol
<Agent_bob> thomas` linux has been doing that for years.     mount -o loop file.img /mount/point/
<hexperson> the server has a Cirrus Logic 5446 embedded graphics card...is that compatible with Ubuntu?
<tristanmike> thomas`, vlc will definitely play bin/cue, i did just the other day in fact
<hexperson> GUI wise
<thomas`> werd
<thomas`> werd?
<thomas`> so i dont need any extra software agent bob
<cyphase> how is it that banshee can "legally" play MP3's?
<frank23> thomas`: well some of the fancier image formats dont work that way
<PerceptualChaos> thanks for your help tristainmike
<PerceptualChaos> gtg now
<Agent_bob> try it and see.    oh but you need to prepend   sudo    and the mountpoint must be a dir
<hexperson> the server has a Cirrus Logic 5446 embedded graphics card...is that compatible with ubuntu gui wise?
<mrec> eobanb: on my system it depends on gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks ..hmm.
<thomas`> nice i can open .cue in vlc
<thomas`> thats cool
<ithicine> cyphase: it's not that mp3 is illegal... the availability of mp3 playback libraries is just an issue of their liscensing
<hexperson> the server has a Cirrus Logic 5446 embedded graphics card...is that compatible with ubuntu gui wise?
<eobanb> mrec, you are running breezy?
<Agent_bob> quiz  what will happen if i mount a vfat partition on /bin ?
<Viking667> eeee. and I don't have the bandwidth to downloading another iso...
<cyphase> ithicine, i know
<eobanb> hexperson, asking the same question repeatedly will not get you an answer.
<cyphase> ithicine, but still
<ithicine> cyphase: it's not free as in freedom is all
<Viking667> Hang, the DVD I do have got sent to me as it was.
<ScreaminIke> check one. check one two. my audacity's been hard to configure. got it installed, but it messes with my singer. When i try to record more than one track, it drops it down an octave when it spits it back.
<hexperson> well what will then?
<cyphase> ithicine, banshee isn't? or the mp3 issue..
<eobanb> hexperson, i can only recommend that you try a liveCD and see if it works.
<hexperson> this place is so busy, and when someone is willing to help me I have to retype it anyways
<mrec> eobanb: dapperdrake
<ithicine> cyphase: mp3 isn't.  mp3 is free as in beer
<linux4all> i already said that about the live cd
<eobanb> mrec, well that explains it.
<eobanb> mrec, dapper is still in development.  for dapper support visit #ubuntu+1
<thomas`> omg
<cyphase> ithicine, i know, but still..
<thomas`> vlc plays img files to
<thomas`> played a dvd with no probs at all
<thomas`> thats awesome.
<Viking667> hrm. Would changing my sources.list to dapper be usable?
<eobanb> hexperson, otherwise, considering it's a server anyway, i wouldnt be particularly worried about the embedded video anyway
<hexperson> true
<cyphase> ithicine, but how does banshee get around the legal issues
<hexperson> and I assume ubuntu doesn't mount ntfs at all/recognize it?
<ithicine> cyphase: what legal issues?
<cyphase> of playing mp3s
<eobanb> cyphase, it depends on the juristiction.
<cyphase> because there are legal issues
<eobanb> jurisdiction*
<linux4all> aint that the same as the dvd libs?
<cyphase> that's why meny distros, including ubuntu, don't have mp3 support by default
<cyphase> many*
<kbrosnan> ubotu, tell hexperson about ntfs
<cyphase> hexperson, it does
<eobanb> linux4all, the mp3 and the css problems are related, but not identical.  with css on dvd-video it has more to do with circumventing a copyright enforcement system, whereas mp3 is simply patented and licenced by the MPEG-LA.  nothing to do with copy protection.
<ithicine> cyphase: that's not exactly it.  It's a legal issue created by dedication to GNU licensing and other incompatible licenses
<linux4all> ok and ubuntu will play mp3
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know what the password is for the live CD users?
<eobanb> hexperson, ubuntu can read, but not write to, NTFS.
<linux4all> you have to set it
<Viking667> EruditeHermit: hrmm? For which account?
<cyphase> ithicine, so ubuntu could put mp3 support in by default and it would be perfectly legally ok?
<hexperson> k, should they show up in the partitioner on the installer?
<linux4all> sudo su then passwd
<EruditeHermit> Viking667: the default ubuntu account that the Live CD logs into
<Viking667> Mine prompted me for a password on install.
<ithicine> cyphase: yeah, it would, but it would violate certain *principles* the project prefers
<cyphase> lol
<Viking667> EruditeHermit: oh. No password, to the best of my knowledge
<ScreaminIke> :)
<tristanmike> cyphase, they would have to pay a fee
<ScreaminIke> Free Software is the pwnz0r
<ithicine> cyphase: support is in the repos... but it's under nonfree or universe or something
<cyphase> and all this time i thought it was "illegal"
<cyphase> ithicine, i know, i have all that installed
<cyphase> and libdvdcss :P
<hexperson> shoulld ntfs partitions show up in the installler?
<Agent_bob> ithicine keyrekt GNU ! compatable w/ mp3 and/or m$
<eobanb> like i said before, do not confuse the mp3 issue with the css issue...
<ithicine> cyphase: ehhh... libdvdcss is for a different reason
<wastrel> Viking667:  you can upgrade to dapper by changing your sources.list entries to dapper, but you might want to wait until release - dapper is still in testing phase and isn't fully stable
<linux4all> if you can download libdvdcss why cant it come with the cd....???
<ScreaminIke> libdvdcss2 is illegal
<Viking667> ah huh. Thank you for that.
<ithicine> Agent_bob: yeah, that's what I'm trying to explain
<wastrel> Viking667:  it'll still be a big download - but in small pieces, rather than as one iso...
<ScreaminIke> patent issues and such
<cyphase> but still..
<tristanmike> cyphase, if you are in a country that abides by copywrites then yes, it is illegal if you haven't payed for the codec
<Viking667> I realise that.
<eobanb> linux4all, because using libdvdcss is illegal in the united states.
<linux4all> i did not know that
<linux4all> now im guilty
<hexperson> should ntfs partitions show up in the installers partitioner?
<linux4all> there is no warning
<ithicine> I call FAIR USE!
<Agent_bob> it's a EULA thang    ya know.
<linux4all> :)
<cyphase> *sigh*
<tristanmike> it's only illegal because there is no royalty paid
<cyphase> file formats shouldn't be patentable
<cyphase> well..
<cyphase> most software stuff shouldn't be
<hexperson> see? I don't repaste constantly and no one answers...
<Agent_bob> hexperson yes they should.   when you select the disk the partitions on it should all appear
<linux4all> so for something to be leagal someone has to be paid?
<eobanb> hexperson, you cannot install ubuntu to an ntfs partition or volume.
<ithicine> cyphase: personally I agree with you.  Software in general shouldn't be patentable.  But I think a topic like this should have its own channel
<cyphase> lol
<tristanmike> this is probably a discussion for -offtopic
<linux4all> #fairuse ??
<Viking667> hexperson: I don't know the answer. As to whether ntfs should show up in the partitioner, I don't know.
<Agent_bob> hexperson yes they should.   when you select the disk the partitions on it should all appear
<Viking667> heh. Gone. Never mind.
<ithicine> haha... whoever claims the land first gets to name it, I guess
<pdavid> does anyone know if there is an automounter installed automatically by default?
<linux4all> i think so
<ithicine> pdavid: under Ubuntu?  yes
* Viking667 grins. I'm happy, I got an answer!
<pdavid> linux4all: thx
<pdavid> ithicine: thanks
<Agent_bob> maybe he had me on ignore......
<wastrel> don't most people?
<linux4all> :P
<Agent_bob> lol
<linux4all> follow thw white rabit
<Agent_bob> proBOBably
<Viking667> huh? What'd Agent_bob say?
<linux4all> lol
<Zhadow> it worked! i got wondows out of GRUB
<Viking667> did that already. That's how come I ended up HERE!
<Agent_bob> Zhadow of course
<Zhadow> haha
<ithicine> aw, that's boring.  I just joined #fairuse and no one was there to ramble on about politics and ethics with me :(
<ithicine> hehe
<linux4all> next step: uninstall windows
<Zhadow> i also got GParted to format my slave hard drivwe without any errors.....but i still cant get it to mount :(
<tristanmike> ithicine, i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic ready to rock and rant :P
<linux4all> i thought bill gate was there...sorry
<Zhadow> tryed sudo bash diskmounter
* fade_ is tired
<Zhadow> and system>administrator>>disks   (which still thinks the drive is NTFS)
<Agent_bob> linux4all that's as easy as usdo cat /dev/zero /dev/hda1    hehhe assuming a1 is wondowz
<elPepo> hi friends
<Viking667> Actually, what started me off on this topic was that the openoffice.org2-core supplied on my DVD wouldn't extract with dpkg, so that counted out all of OO.o2
<highvolt1ge> hi
<eobanb> hello, elPepo
<john66251> Hi all ..... needing help here with Ubantu .....
<eobanb> sure thing.  what can we help you with?
<linux4all> Agent_bob i just remve ntfs partion
<john66251> The floppy icon dissappeared off the desktop .....
<pdavid> what is the automounter service known as?
<linux4all> tim 4 coffee
<wastrel> Viking667:  there's some windows versions of open sourcesoftware provided on the ubuntu installer disk
<Agent_bob> Zhadow pastebin your /etc/fstab for us
<elPepo> please, How do I use PXE to install Ubuntu in some clients using the CD in my server? (without internet)
<john66251> so I can't back anything up ....
<eobanb> john66251, so you have a floppy disk in your drive, but it's not appearing?
<linux4all> my typing iz getng baad
<Zhadow> sure thing
<wastrel> Viking667:  er, on the livecd i mean...  not sure about the installer
<Zhadow> stand by
<ntense> i know this is ubuntu chat and all.. but quick question that i should know the answer to
<linux4all> ?
<ntense> .doc is a works file right?
<eobanb> ntense, this is a support channel; ask away
<Viking667> wastrel: Windows versions aren't much good to a machine without Windows
<john66251> yes UDI is not a mountable volume is the error message
<eobanb> no, ntense
<eobanb> works is a .wps
<ntense> but open office will open .doc files right?
<eobanb> .doc is microsoft word
<eobanb> ntense, yes.  and so will abiword
<Agent_bob> ted
<ntense> thanks
<thomas`> anyone get the 3ddesktop thing working/
<thomas`> compiz xgl stuff?
<wastrel> Viking667:  yeah - on the livecd it's so you can "try before you buy"  - get used to some opensource apps before you install ubu... maybe the installer disk has some windows sw too... not sure :] 
<eobanb> thomas`, that is a topic for #ubuntu+1
<john66251> I need to remount fdo ..... so I need to edit something ... can't remember
<eobanb> john66251, open a terminal and do: sudo mount /dev/fd0
<john66251> thanks
<thomas`> so u cant use that 3d desktop tech in 5.10 ubuntu huh?
<eobanb> thomas`, no.
<thomas`> oh ok thought so
<linux4all> dapper only i think
<linux4all> 6.10
<eobanb> thomas`, it's been done fairly easily on 6.04, dapper, but not on 5.10
<thomas`> im gonna wait on final build
<linux4all> me to
<thomas`> of dapper
<eobanb> linux4all, dapper is 6.04, not 6.10
<Agent_bob> 6.10 != dapper
<linux4all> oh ya :)
<thomas`> so whens final come out?
<linux4all> cant wait for april to get here
<thomas`> april gotcha
<thomas`> man im so tired
<Agent_bob> 4/6
<thomas`> i toked up all day
<thomas`> dont got any soda
<thomas`> mouth is very dry spitting foam. sucks im gonna go get some 2 liters.
<linux4all> i wish they still made surge
<eobanb> year.month
<eobanb> 6.04
<eobanb> get it?
<linux4all> yep
<linux4all> got it
<eobanb> linux4all, if you like surge you might enjoy a rather new drink called Vault..
<eobanb> it's pretty much surge re-named.
<tristanmike> thomas`, H2O
<Xaero> which is a heaver desktop... Gnome or KDE? Which has a bigger memory footprint?
<eobanb> also, they still sell surge in finland.
<wastrel> ah april 20 i was thinking march 20.  /me confused
<eobanb> or was it sweden..
<Viking667> took me a little time to figure that one out too... Actually I cottoned on when I saw the dates.
<linux4all> tried it, but mt.dew;s mdx tast morre like surge
<eobanb> well, that's for ubuntu-offtopic :D
<ntense> what ever happened to crystal clear pepsi?
<Viking667> Xaero: kde, by far.
<eobanb> linux4all, indeed.
<linux4all> went inviable
<Agent_bob> Xaero they say kde now days   a few years ago i would have to have said gnome eat mo' memory
<thomas`> i dont drink fossit water
<thomas`> =p
<Xaero> ok i see
<john66251> it says "you must specify the filesystem type" AHHHHH!!!!!!!!
<callipygous> oh no!!
<linux4all> ouch
<linux4all> qparted will fix it
<Agent_bob> prolly means the dev is not ther
<eobanb> no problem, john66251.  just do sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0
<eobanb> and see if that works.
<thomas`> could i check out kde if i wanted to?
<john66251> thanks again!!!!
<thomas`> is kde better than gnome?
<linux4all> its a choich thing, not one is better
<Agent_bob> prolly means the dev is not thar eobanb
<eobanb> thomas`, you can install both at the same time.  whether one is better than the other is completely subjective.
<nickrud> john66251, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76517.html
<eobanb> Agent_bob, not necessarily.
<linux4all> apt-get install kde
<thomas`> yea id have to expericen it for ymself
<Agent_bob> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> Agent_bob: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thomas`> so i can have both on at once
<eobanb> linux4all, no, actually, he'd want to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thomas`> gonna have to stop gnome im sure
<Agent_bob> yup
<thomas`> then start kde
<john66251> thanks for that ...... ain't it good to have friends!!!!
<linux4all> sorry, used to knoppix
<elPepo> please, How do I use PXE to install Ubuntu in some clients using the CD in my server? (without internet)
<eobanb> john66251, did it work?
<eobanb> elPepo, i don't believe that is possible.
<eobanb> elPepo, can you use the CD in the clients' drives?
<thomas`> if i dont want it what do i type to uninstall it?
<john66251> no didn't work - just gave me a lot of guff about options
<linux4all> format :)
<thomas`> what
<thomas`> ?
<thomas`> i dont awnt to do any of that..
<Agent_bob> if you had to add type on a flopy disk something is bad wrong.... i bet ya my bet ya against your bet ya, that udev made the device node while mount was trying to access it....
<elPepo> no, If I wanna install in the same time I need one disc for each client
<linux4all> apt-get -r kubuntu-desktop i think
<thomas`> im using ubuntu tho
<thomas`> i closed
<john66251> I will check the forum that nickrud gave - thanks
<callipygous> hmm, this distro appears to have been made by a bunch of hippies who had just finished singing coombya in a drum  circle, realised they were out of pot, and decided to start their own linux
<eobanb> Agent_bob, i have had perfectly normal floppy disks not mount without specifying the FS type.
<eobanb> callipygous, if you have nothing interesting to say, please leave.
<callipygous> that was interesting
<callipygous> and interesting observation
<john66251> The icon was always on the desktop - then it disappeared and now I get an error trying to access it...
<linux4all> thomas: get kubuntu live cd to try instaed of haveing t install and then mabey latter remove
<eobanb> callipygous, this part of the linux community thrives on respect to others.  if you can't understand that, you have no place here.
<Agent_bob> eobanb i never have.   but i have had them fail on the first attempt and succeed on the second without changing one letter on the commandline,   and at the same time watched udev make the device node.
* Viking667 grins. Me prefers Ubuntu over Knoppix...
<callipygous> I can't stand this hippie talk, I wanted an OS not a hippie commune!
<linux4all> its been a long while sence ive used knoppix my self
<john66251> I just want a system that works without me having to become a programmer .....
<Agent_bob> eobanb i'm not saying it can't happen.    but the autofs detection in mount is pretty good.
<thomas`> i closed it out
<thomas`> cuz i wouldnt know if i waqs gonna be able to get kde off
<thomas`> once i get it
<thomas`> ppl tryna set me up for disaster im a linux newb
<thomas`> lol
<linux4all> what dont kill u makes you stronger :)
<thomas`> i dont wanna kill myself yet
<Viking667> oh. Darn. I forgot something anyhow. 8-(  openoffice.org-common
<Viking667> 23MB - blech.
<Madpilot> callipygous, it's a damn fine OS. If you "can't stand this hippie talk", perhaps you should find a different OS...
<john66251> How do I edit FSTAB??? is that what I need to edit???
<thomas`> not untill it gets closer to dapper rls date
<thomas`> lol
<linux4all> get the live cd
<Agent_bob> callipygous billy G$ would love to sell ya an "os"   hehhe
<eobanb> john66251, the location of the file is /etc/fstab, so you could edit it with sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<linux4all> winblows xp?
<wastrel> hm - is there a way to pull the text out of a pdf?  like catdoc
<thomas`> im trying to think if i have anymore questions
<ntense> so whats the best "buntu" for an old lapttop??
<callipygous> id get windows
<thomas`> id like to play some games on my windows drives there windows games
<callipygous> if it didn't feel like a bad acid trip
<john66251> I'll try that as I think the drives are confused...
<pdavid> ntense: xubuntu!
<thomas`> i wonder ifi can port them over to linux i have got apps to run in wine windoz appz
<callipygous> talking paperclips and puppies....
<callipygous> and a million loud beeps and chimes
<ntense> i have kubuntu.. and its pretty.. but most of the times its slow
<callipygous> that would do my head in
<pdavid> ntense: Xubuntu
<linux4all> thomas : they got progs out there that will let you play them
<ntense> xubuntu? that uses the xfce UI?
<callipygous> is there a Wubuntu yet?
<linux4all> xubuntu: no wm?
<pdavid> ntense: yeppers
<thomas`> really name some i want whatever has the best compatibility
<callipygous> if not...what are you doing?
<thomas`> whatever is the most popular
<pdavid> xubuntu uses xfce-wm
<callipygous> stop singing coombya and get me a WindowMaker based ubuntu!
<linux4all> celda, wine...do a google search
<wastrel> callipygous:  sudo apt-get install wmaker
<Agent_bob> Zhadow if you ever posted a url to that pastebin i must have missed it.
<cello_rasp> i think an fvwm ubuntu has a lot of potential
<Zhadow> ok if i give you thre number will that work?   or should i post again?
<callipygous> but isn't ubuntu owned by a billionaire?
<linux4all> theres a lot out there..and some one said win4lin on here last night
<pdavid> callipygous: if you wanna troll, then do it somewhere else already
<linux4all> i dont think he really owns it.
<Viking667> callipygous: huh? Never heard of that. I thought *I* owned it.
<linux4all> we own it
<pdavid> don't feed the trolls
<Viking667> And I'm no billionaire
<Madpilot> callipygous, funded by, not owned by. Very important difference
<ntense> troll? where?
<````bulldogg> I need someone to come shoot my machine
<linux4all> behind you
<cello_rasp> hey everybody give me money
<Viking667> ntense: under thebridge, ofcourse
<Agent_bob> Zhadow you do know how pastebin works dont you?
<linux4all> cello_rasp sorry only linux users here
<Agent_bob> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Zhadow> possibly not
<ntense> im guilty of owning a winslows partition
<nickrud> ````bulldogg, a man of character will put his own machine out of it's misery
<Zhadow> :(
<john66251> it says /dev/fd0   /media/floppy0 auto   rw,user,noauto   .... sound right???
<callipygous> but how is another linux distro going to change the world?
<Zhadow> i was just poting stuff in there.....then grabbing thre url......and giving that to you
<pdavid> don't feed the trolls
<eobanb> john66251, that sounds right to me.
<cello_rasp> by working
<Agent_bob> you go to   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   and paste the text   hit enter and then give us the url
<nickrud> john66251, if I had a floppy, I try to help more :)
<Agent_bob> you go to   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   and paste the text   hit enter and then give us the url Zhadow
<````bulldogg> I have used all of the howto's provided here and ones I have found to get my x700 pro go work... still no joy.... no 3D acceleration can only run mesa driver
<linux4all> by being better then the last...why does windows keep upgreading?
<Zhadow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9949   thats the url..........not 100% sure if that is what you are looking for
<cello_rasp> callipygous: how are you goign to change the world?
<Agent_bob> ok looking Zhadow
<Zhadow> thx!
<callipygous> oh no you don't!
<callipygous> trying to change the question around like that
<callipygous> cheeky aren't ya?
<linux4all> i wonder if bill dreams about tux
<callipygous> i doubt it
<````bulldogg> in his nightmares maybe
<callipygous> linux is not threat
<linux4all> in the server area it is
<cello_rasp> it very much is, especially in the server business
<Agent_bob> ok Zhadow and the results of   cat /etc/fstab  ?
<callipygous> for high end servers i think FreeBSD would be more of a threat
<ntense> i bet the microsoft website is run off a BSD server
<cello_rasp> its noticably cutting into sales
<linux4all> :)
<wastrel> windowmaker is a decent wm, i used it for several years
<````bulldogg> I would say linux is a threat in all areana's they just need to make it a little more idiot proof... so the average idiot can run it
<cello_rasp> and thats what ubuntu is for
<callipygous> no, not idiot prof
<ntense> average idiot here
<callipygous> they need to actually pull their finger out, stop giving users so much 'choice' , I mean, how many distros are there?
<Agent_bob> make it idiot prof and they will make a better idiot
<linux4all> thats why i went to linux.. ill never learn it all
<Zhadow> haha
<cello_rasp> nothing is idiot proof, as evidenced by callipygous posting in this channel
<ntense> LOL bob
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dude - you would not believe the range of idiots that make up that average
<````bulldogg> lol
<ntense> yea.. me too
<````bulldogg> lol
<nickrud> callipygous, I hate feeding trolls, but just which 'they' need to pull out their finger?
<callipygous> and actually get hardware to work
<callipygous> acpi - doesn't work properly
<ntense> i like linux because i have to learn shit
<callipygous> lots of webcams don't work
<cello_rasp> callipopuloars: tell it to the hardware manufacturers that dont supply driver info
<linux4all> or wirless
<eobanb> callipygous, that's because the hardware isn't documented properly.
<callipygous> well it could be documented properly
<Agent_bob> Zhadow please pastebin the results of   cat /etc/fstab
<````bulldogg> again thats your manufactures not releasing specs
<callipygous> and linux will have to havae drivers
<eobanb> callipygous, then go take it up with the manufacturers.
<wastrel> this is a support channel.  philosophical discussions, OS wars and other idle chitchat belongs on #ubuntu-offtopic
<callipygous> or its own hardware
<cello_rasp> wastrel: hear hear
<nickrud> so, callipygous it's not linux for those things, but the proprietary hardware
<nickrud> done
<callipygous> and yes, i feel an idiot talking in here mysel :)
<eobanb> ^---what wastrel said
<john66251> in Disk manager the floppy drive appears as a CD rom and the floppy icon is there twice .... how do I edit that???
<cello_rasp> good riddance
<cello_rasp> john66251: go to /media/ ?
<linux4all> boy sure did get quit
<linux4all> quiet
<john66251> cello - what do I type at the command prompt???
<cello_rasp> john66251: if you right-lcik the icon you should be able to "unmount" it
<eobanb> lesson: don't feed the trolls, and they'll go elsewhere.
<Agent_bob> it sure did get 'quit'       classic :)
<linux4all> i know :P
<````bulldogg> can anyone message me that has expierence with an ATI Radeon x700 Pro PCIe
<Razor-SHARP> ati!
<cello_rasp> john66251: to see what is in your /medai/ direcroty, type cd /media/
<cello_rasp> john66251: ls
<eobanb> ````bulldogg, i suspect that ati hasn't released any drivers for that card at all yet.
<john66251> can't right click...
<linux4all> ?
<````bulldogg> they have... I just can't get it to work
<Razor-SHARP> where do i find support for ati graphis cards?
<Agent_bob> !ubot tell ````bulldogg about ati
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Agent_bob
<Madpilot> !tell ````bulldogg about ati
<cello_rasp> john66251: are you using gnome or kde?
<````bulldogg> yeah well I tried that... it didn't work
<Agent_bob> it's the nick
<Agent_bob> !ubot tell \`\`\`\`bulldogg about ati
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Agent_bob
<Razor-SHARP> ohh wait i mean sound blaster live!
<Agent_bob> hehhe well
<cyphase> can someone post the latest Browser Home Page in Dapper
<john66251> knome here ... it says floppy0
<linux4all> lsmod
<Agent_bob> !ubotu tell ````bulldogg about ati
<Agent_bob> it was the nick
<Agent_bob> wrong nick.
<jetscreamer> try !tell
<Zhadow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9950 has cat /etc/fstab
<eobanb> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Agent_bob> jetscreamer it worked.
<cello_rasp> john66521: using stable? i think this may be a questino better put to the ubuntu forums with pictures and output included. in the mean time it may be that your fstab file has mount details for the floppy, cdrom in some strange way.
<john66251> cello - it seems right although the HD is not listed there....
<Agent_bob> i left the u off of ubot"U"   in the first attempt.....
<cello_rasp> john66521: the HD is / :)
<cello_rasp> it is strange that stable woudl act in such a  way
<Viking667> meh. libcurl3 wants libssl0.9.8.
<frank23> a script in a downloaded program gives me    bash: ./node.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory   any ideas?
<cello_rasp> fran23 check out the README or INSTALL files and confirm you have all requirements
<Neko_Freak> How do I get Frostwire installed from the .deb file?
<Zhadow> hey guys, should i use ext3 or ext2 or something completely different for a slave hd?
<cello_rasp> Neko_Freak: deb install file.deb .... i think
<highvolt1ge> dpkg -i file.deb
<cello_rasp> Zhadow: ext3. it will save you some headaches.
* Viking667 nodns
<Zhadow> k thanx
<frank23> cello_rasp: I know I have everything I need. the problem seems to be that it doesnt recognise my /bin/sh
<Viking667> I won't recommend XFS... it's eaten data on me
<Misnix> frank23, remove the ^M 's from the end of the lines
<Viking667> Misnix: neat macro/script for that: cat file | tr -d '\015' > outfile
<Agent_bob> Zhadow you need to " gksudo gedit /etc/fstab "    and change  the line  ' /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0 '   to    ' /dev/hdb1 /$*$ ext3 defaults 0 0 '     where   $*$   is the directory you want it to mount on,     i.e.  substitute $*$   for something like    /mnt/disk     or   /var   or   /home     or where ever you want to mount it.
<cello_rasp> i have an ext3 slave mounted to /home in case the root drive dies :)
<frank23> Misnix: that's what I though but was is a ^M?
<Agent_bob> Zhadow    ^
<Zhadow> ok i will give that try, thanx so much Agent_bob
<linux4all> going to bed have a good night
<frank23> Misnix: and how do I do that?
<Agent_bob> np
<Viking667> frank23: ^M is line terminator along with ^J in MS-DOS and Windows
<Misnix> frank23, different end of lines in m$ and linux/unix,
<wastrel> frank23:  dos2unix <filename>
<Viking667> Unix/Linux just uses ^J
<frank23> wastrel: ok thanks.
<Agent_bob> mac uses ^M
<Neko_Freak> bah...it said no file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: Frostwire-4.10.5-0.i56.deb
<frank23> wastrel: um I don't have dos2unix
* Viking667 grins
<Agent_bob> frank23 install it
<Misnix> frank23, or use an editor
<wastrel> sorry, dos2unix is in the sysutils package
<frank23> ok I figured how to make kate change the endlines
<Misnix> frank23 in vi: s/	 Inkscape is an Open Source vector graphics editor
<Misnix> Gimp 	GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program
<Misnix> gcolor2 	gcolor2 is a simple color selector
<Misnix> Gnome Colorscheme 	Gnome Coloscheme allows you to generate a variety of colorschemes
<Misnix> Gnome Screen Ruler 	Gnome Screen Ruler
<Misnix> XNest 	Xnest - a nested X server
<Misnix> Bluefish 	Bluefish is a powerful web editor
<Viking667> Misnix: that could be more trouble than it's worth.
<eobanb> please do not flood..
<Misnix> ahhh
<eobanb> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Zhadow> ok Agent_bob   i did what you said...it looks like it chaged some things, i will find a way to test it out and let you know how it went.....thanx!
<Misnix> frank23, in an editor: %s/^M//   (don't do that in m$ or you'll flood :-] )
<Spliffster> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<Neko_Freak> cello_rasp it said no file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: Frostwire-4.10.5-0.i56.deb
<frank23> Misnix: I fixed it with kate
<Spliffster> what was that nifty tool called again to update to dapper ?
<Hobbsee> Misnix: please do not flood, or you will be kicked and/or banned
<Hobbsee> !tell Spliffster about upgrade
<Spliffster> ty
<Misnix> Viking667, learning to use an editor is never more trouble than it's worth
<Agent_bob> ted
<Misnix> francis, ok
<Agent_bob> Misnix what about  jed ?
<Viking667> Misnix: learning is sometimes more frustrating than most people want to be bothered with. I learned vim, but by goodness I paid for it.
<Mars^> Hi i have a question. Can i set the password for a one directory on kubuntu?
<Viking667> Now of course, I love it.
<Mars^> ?
<Viking667> dunno
<Agent_bob> you talking about encripted fs ?
<Mars^> no
<Misnix> Agent_bob I don't know jed, point was learning any decent editor should do. and vi is nearly always around.
<Agent_bob> key word "decent"  :)
<Misnix> Agent_bob, are you planning on a flame war against vi? :-p
<Viking667> Given the choice between vim, emacs, jed, pico/nano and mcedit, I'd rate vim and emacs nearly equal, jed a bit behind, and the rest back a bit.
<Neko_Freak> Any1 know how to install Frostwire in a deb file from desktop?
<propagandhi> Mars^: you can create another user or group that has complete ownership of that folder
<DoctorLondom> Hey, I'm having some ALSA issues on Ubuntu 5.10. Can anyone lend a hand?
<propagandhi> Mars^: but root can still change it
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, "sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<Zhadow> agent_bob it seems to have worked, but when i run sudo mount dev/hdb1  it says mount point /mnt/disk does not exist
<propagandhi> woops
<Agent_bob>  misnix    you totally misapplied what i posted.    in referance to jed "not vi"     jed is the unix implimentation of the ms doe edit command.
<propagandhi> he's already gone
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, if it has a graphical installer replace "sudo" with "gksudo"
<Agent_bob> Zhadow sudo mkdir /mnt/disk
<Zhadow> thx!
<Agent_bob> and try again.
<Viking667> Agent_bob: huh? Not on MY machine. It's an emacs-like editor here.
<Misnix> Agent_bob eww, but ok. I used to install vi on msdos first thing
<Agent_bob> Viking667 jed is ?
<vladuz976> can i just uninstall gdm with apt-get if i don't like it? does it take a lot of dependencies with it?
<Zhadow> It looks like it worked!!!!! 177 GB free!!    thanx so much Agent_bob !!!!!!!!!
<Neko_Freak> tristanmike it said need action option
<nadia007> any one running wireless card with WAP?
<frank23> vladuz976: do you have kdm or something to replace it with?
<Agent_bob> np Zhadow   and you should never have to mount it again.   it should be auto.
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, what is it that you're trying to install?
<Zhadow> great!
<Neko_Freak> Frostwire
<vladuz976> frank23: no, i just want startx or maybe entrance from e17
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, sorry, did you happen to use the " that I had there ?
<jetscreamer> no it just takes gdm-themes with it iirc
<wastrel> vladuz976:  you can just remove it-  only dep i think will be ubuntu-desktop, which is a wrapper package you don't need
<Neko_Freak> yes
<jetscreamer> but imo gdm is the best out of the bunch
<Neko_Freak> i tried it before
<Xaero> interesting take this test and it will help u decide what linux distro is right for you!
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, sorry, that was my bad, what I meant was to put another at the end, ignore the "
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, so it's just    sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<Xaero> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<Neko_Freak> tristanmike, do i need the <> signs?
<vladuz976> jetscreamer: what eles have you tried?
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, no
<jetscreamer> kdm and xdm
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, usually if you see someone write that here, it mean "what's inside" same with the quotes
<tristanmike> but I messed that one up, need tea....
<Xaero> I took the test and I got these results
<jetscreamer> the fonts change, also, depending on which one you use... and i mean after you log in.
<Xaero> 1) Kubuntu
<Neko_Freak> tristanmike, it said cannot access archive no such file or directory
<Xaero> 2) Mandriva
<Xaero> 3) SuSE
<jetscreamer> but that's not in gnome or kde
<Xaero> 4) Ubuntu
<Agent_bob> Neko_Freak rule of thumb,  unless a redirection is specified    <flie.ext>   means put your  file name there.
<Xaero> heh
<Paras> folks... need some help.... where can i find the package for skype for my breezy?
<wastrel> !tell paras about skype
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, sorry, maybe I assumed too much, type the following (you said the file was on your Desktop?)  cd ~/Desktop
<chuckyp> test
<chuckyp> wow split windows works
<tyler> any way for me to click in mc a file and get it fired up as root? seems im not able to do it as root, but ablt to as user!
<Agent_bob> of course it works
<heyjoe2> my desktop has suddenly disappeared. im finding ubuntu-breezy to be very buggy. argh. any known fixes?
<heyjoe2> mainly whenever a usb or media file is involved
<Agent_bob> tyler if i understand you correctly  you are running mc as root and some function is not working,  is that correct ?
<chuckyp> If I try to switch to opengl in counterstrike I get choosepixel format failed?  I know opengl is installed and working just wondering if anyone knows of this problem?
<tyler> Agent_bob, u r absolutely right!
<tyler> can u help me pls?
<kristopher> This is a stupid question, but where is my directory for Apache2?
<ntense> the only stupid question is the one you dont ask
<Agent_bob> tyler try   sudo rm -rf /root/.mc      and restart it.
<chuckyp> kristopher: which directory are you looking for where to put pages?
<tyler> as root or user?
<kristopher> yes
<Agent_bob>    the sudo  will make the command root
<chuckyp> kristopher: typically uses /var/www but I would check your config to make sure.
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, how we doing there?
<kristopher> okay, thanks
<Agent_bob> tyler   hehhe    as root
<Neko_Freak> gimme a sec
<kristopher> chucky, you're here a lot!
<chuckyp> kristopher: and the config would be in /etc/apache2 something or other.
<tyler> Agent_bob,  but i must type it as root?
<kristopher> you should get paid lol
<chuckyp> kristopher: I'm here every once in a while.
<Agent_bob> tyler no
<kristopher> we most likely have similar schedules
<Agent_bob> tyler if you type it as root leave the   sudo  off
<tyler>  sudo rm -rf /root/.mc as user?, right?
<Agent_bob> yep
<Viking667> whoops - sorry.
<kdean06> ANyone have any ideas what would cause ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 6068, errno = 0
<Viking667> Agent_bob: on my machine, it behaves like an editor that has emacs-like sequences.
<tyler> Agent_bob, dopnt mind me asking, what does the xcommand do?
<Neko_Freak> tristanmike, I got it to work finally
<Neko_Freak> i didnt need gksudo
<Neko_Freak> just sudo
<tyler> it asks me for a password?
<Agent_bob> tyler it removes the configuration file for mc   that is root specific.
<Agent_bob> yes type your password
<tyler> it ask me for a passwd??
<Neko_Freak> exit
<Agent_bob> not root.
<Agent_bob> yes type your password
<Agent_bob> not root.
<tyler> the root password?
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, glad to hear. yeah, most times sudo is what you'll use, but in those rare cases where it has a graphical installer, (like Americas Army or Enemy territory) you should use gksudo or risk causing yourself headaches
* Agent_bob is beginning to wonder about this guy.....
<Neko_Freak> tristanmike, I'll keep that in mind
<brownie17> for some reason the gaem "Barrage" from the repos won't work since i upgraded to breezy
<Neko_Freak> tristanmike, you wouldn't know about Steam and WINE would you?
<tyler> what password should i key in.. i keyed in my user passwd n root password
<tyler> both cannot
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, no sir, I'm sorry I don't, I have never used wine...
<Neko_Freak> tristanmike, mmk
<heyjoe2> can anyone help me with setting up lame on audacity
<heyjoe2> been having a few problems
<Agent_bob> just run it as root.     root@localhost~] $ rm -fr /root/.mc
* Misnix wonders about the use of the enter-key after entering a password
<trude> hey can someone help me im trying to get my webcam working....
<vladuz976> has anybody here have ubuntu running on an ibook?
<tyler> Agent_bob, if i run sudo rm -rf /root/.mc as root, what does it do? and is it reversible? im a newbie.. if it screw my box im screwed!@
<tristanmike> tyler, rm anything is not reversible, and adding sudo is insult to injury
<tyler> is it?
<tyler> >;
<trude> hey does anyone know how to get a webcam working for videochat on msn???
<tristanmike> tyler, that command removes the ".mc" directory and everything in it and it's forced as well, so if for some reason your computer doesn't want you to do it, it does it anyway
<Agent_bob> tyler   rm -rf /root/.mc     is  remove recursively and forcably the directory /root/.mc      when you start mc again it will make the directory again,   but hopefully it wont have   root specific configuration this time....
<brownie17> who here plays barrage?
<Agent_bob> tyler i probably can't help you with this if that doesn't fix it.   your caution is very good, as far as protecting your system.    but it makes it impossable for a two minute help chat to affect any change to a system.    "i have never had to wory about sensitive data, and thus thrown caution to the wind"
<Agent_bob> be back in a bit.
<trude> can someone help me im trying to install the new version of amsn but it wont let me open the .deb file...it says that file type is not accepted
<vladuz976> is it possible to get wireless with Airport extreme working on an ibook?
<Madpilot> trude, open a terminal, cd to the directory you've got the deb in, and type "sudo dpkg -i <name of file.deb>"
<digitaldoc> hey all
<digitaldoc> im pretty new to ubuntu (first time running linux, and i've been running ubuntu for 2 days, just got wireless access today)
<digitaldoc> just wanted to say hi
<Madpilot> digitaldoc, welcome, good luck & have fun!
<digitaldoc> thanks :-)
<aroticoz> can anyone suggest me a graphical C++ editor and compiler
<digitaldoc> i cant believe how much stuff comes bundled with ubuntu, i had to download very little to be up and running, its very nice :-)
<thomas`> does anyone know the task gam_server
<thomas`> and why its taking so much memory
<thomas`> 524mb of virtual memory
<Hobbsee> aroticoz: gedit should work, not sure about GUI for a compiler
<aroticoz> ok, with gedit I can write the code, but with what and how do I compile it ?
<teclis> aroticoz: which language?
<aroticoz> C++
<thomas`> does anyone know the task gam_server and hwy its using 500+MB of virtualmemory
<teclis> aroticoz: try gcc
<aroticoz> I have it installed, but how do I use it???
<Misnix> thomas`, there's a bug in gam-server that makes it use so much memory, it's supposed to be fixed in the next ububntu, just restart it. run man gam-server to find out what it does and how to restart
<digitaldoc> i dont suppose someone here could walk me through how to install and run kismet (i've got the download already)
<teclis> aroticoz: have you tried something like: gcc -o myfile.cpp
<digitaldoc> no kismet folks around i guess?
<tonyyarusso> What's the command to force blank the screen / turn the backlight off?
<lex_> hello
<ntense> where did everyone go?
<callipygous> so... how many ubuntu's are there?
<callipygous> ebunted, kbunted and xbunted?
<ntense> ebuntu?
<callipygous> i said e
<Tomcat_> edubuntu
<ntense> elaborate?
<polpak> you know.... for kids..
<ntense> and how does this differ from ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> ntense: http://www.edubuntu.org/
<Madpilot> ntense, ebuntu is an unofficial project w/ E17; Edubuntu is an official ubuntu-for-schools project
<ntense> oh how i wish i could have grown up with linux
<theeo123> I have a somewhat dumb question that may infact get me laughed at
* Kamping_Kaiser gets ready to mock theeo123
<Viking667> ntense: actually, I'm glad I *didn't* grow up with Linux...
<ntense> the only dumb question is the question you dont ask
<DJ_tobias> will any standard motherboard fit any tower ?
* Viking667 grins... yeah, right.
<theeo123> is there a way to make nautulis or Gnome/ubuntu in general display fiel sizes in kib instead of Kb   this is based soley on personal prefrence
<Viking667> DJ_tobias: not generally.
<Misnix> dumb answers outnumber dumb questions by far
<ntense> i have a dumb question
<theeo123> <-- preparesto be ridiculed
<Viking667> theeo123: not really sure of that one. Have you explored gconf-editor, underthe apps/nautilus key?
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, if they're both standard ATX (or at least both built to the same spec) then yes
<ntense> i have a laptop.. im using it now... i have kubuntu on it
<theeo123> No I'm very very new to Linux
<ntense> its a dell 600 mhz p3 with 128 ram
<theeo123> like... I've been using it aobut 4 days now :)
<ntense> shes old and dieing
<CarinArr> heh
<ntense> do yoiu thihnk it would benifit me to switch out to xbuntu?
<CarinArr> and i'm pitying my 1700ghz p4m
<CarinArr> ;)
<DJ_tobias> Madpilot, here is the mobo... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131517 and here is the case http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6857551770&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT think they will fit?
<zerokarmaleft> ntense: xfce should run a bit better than kde with those specs
<CarinArr> dj_tobias, it should say in the spec what size it is
<ompaul> ntense, if dying get new hard drive and answer yes on spec
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, google for specs on that case, it might be compatible, but who knows with Dell
* Viking667 intends upgrading his 3.4GB with a 20GB drive... running Ubuntu.
<zerokarmaleft> ntense: but with that much RAM i'd probably go with something even more lightweight than xfce
<ntense> its not the hard drive
<DJ_tobias> Dimensions 	12.0" x 9.6" thats for the mobo, but i cant find ANY towers with a width of 9.6 + !?
<ntense> the  fan dosent work anymore and this thing gets so hot i can cook bacon on it
<Viking667> blackbox/fluxbox...wmaker, maybe
<Viking667> ntense: ewww. Get a fan dude.
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, towers are deeper/taller than mobos are
<ntense> maybe... its for a lappie tho.. wouldnt it be uber expensive?
<ompaul> ntense, as Viking667 said
<DJ_tobias> Madpilot, i know.. depth is how far back it goes, correct?
<ompaul> ntense, ehh cheaper than a new lappy though
<ompaul> ntense, they should not cost much
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, yes, front-to-back - contact the EBay seller and ask if it's an ATX standard case
<Viking667> I don't DARE run my K6-II without a fan... even with the heatsink on, it gets too hot.
<tenmon> hi
<DJ_tobias> Madpilot, k thanks
<tenmon> what is the adviced way to install an Ubuntu i386 package in an Ubuntu 64 (breezy) ?
<CarinArr> dj_tobias, if the motherboard has an ATX formfactor, you'd look for a case with ATX form factor etc
<ntense> i thinkn im kinda waiting for this thing to die so i can justify buying a new one
<ntense> can you run windowmaker on ubuntu?
<Viking667> ntense: *sigh*
<theeo123> Viking667, jsut went throguh it,  didn't see anythign  :9  It's not like it;s overly important, more of a curiosity/personal-preferance/novelty thign
<theeo123> I'm not exactly goign to loose sleep over it *L*
<Viking667> ah huh.
<ntense> ah.. did i reach my stupid question quota for the day?
<tenmon> hello ?
<DJ_tobias> CarinArr, yea, im just trying to figure out if the case is ATX, gonna email the seller
<Viking667> that wasn't a stupid question.
<tenmon> what is the adviced way to install an Ubuntu i386 package in an Ubuntu 64 (breezy)?
<phiber_optic> hi i just reinstalled windows and my grub got erased :(
<phiber_optic> anyone can help me how to get it back.. im in the live cd right no
<Munkii> This is probably a stupid question, but... I installed ubuntu, but I dont ever remember being asked for a root password.  Now I cant install things because I dont know my root password :(  Is there a solution to this, or do I need to reinstall?
<phiber_optic> Munkii,  type sudo and ur passwd
<theeo123> Viking667,  thanks for hte hlep anyway, I never knew about the gconf-editor, so at least I learned somthing new eh?  :)
<Munkii> thanks
<Sp4rKy> hi
<ompaul> ntense, who knows about the quota, I know it exists in the repos (check out with apt-cache search windowmaker - leads to wmaker, then apt-cache policy wmaker leads to universe repos and apt-cache show wmaker tells you it is what you thought it was and more besides)
<Viking667> theeo123: just be REALLY careful with that, eh.
<Sp4rKy> how could i get a swf movie which is on a website ?
<alumno>  /server irc.gamersx.com.ar:6667
<alumno> sorry
<Viking667> Sp4rKy: how about wget?
<Munkii> phiber_optic, it then asks for another password?
<theeo123> Viking667, I will. I knew my way in & out of the Win-registry pretty well,  Id like to think myself an "advanced" computer user by most standard, jsut never had any experience with Linux,  Been getting ito shit I'm not suppsoed to since DOS 3.2
<phiber_optic> its ur passwd
<Viking667> Sp4rKy: the other option being render it in a browser with flash installed
<Sp4rKy> Viking667, i've tried , but just download the link
* Viking667 grins
<Sp4rKy> I see it with firefox, but i want to donload it !
<Viking667> Okay. I'm outta here.
<Viking667> Right-click, choose "Save as"
<Munkii> doesnt work for me... it says "cant find user <my pass>"
<^Odd^> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Viking667> The other problem you'll have is: once you have a swf file, how will you play it?
<tenmon> Anyone with Ubuntu 64 here ?
<Viking667> Night al.
<theeo123> Sparky,  try going to firefoxes edit menue,  & select View Sourc,e it may tike some time, but dig throguh the HTML for the link to the SWF fiel ,then copy it into a download manager.
<Viking667> theeo123: that too. *nod*
<Sp4rKy> Viking667, yes, i want to play it after
<Sp4rKy> i've made a right click, but just has "parameters" and "About" :/
<theeo123> good luck with that part, on windows I know media player classic could play swf, ussinf ffdshow,  not sure hwat the linux equivilent would b,e  maybee VLC ?
* theeo123 goes to get some caffiene as his typing skill begin to reflect his lack of sleep
<tenmon> ok, so no one with 64 bits here?
<osfameron> how do I convince Thunderbird it's not already open after it crashed?
<osfameron> presumably there's a lockfile somewhere?
<bz0b> anyone here use a mac with ubuntu?
<Sp4rKy> Viking667 , i've flash installed !
<theeo123> Are you sure it's dead? perhaps the talkback thread is still runing,  check "systme Monitor" to see if hte process realyl is dead ?
<kristopher> Php5 and apache are installed (apache2-mod-php5 as well,) but apache2 doesn't parse PHP files
<bz0b> Sp4rKy, firefox does that for you :-)
<rie> allll
<DJ_tobias> heh cool case... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Showimage.asp?Mode=&Type=&Image=11-138-059-15.jpg%2C11-138-059-02.jpg%2C11-138-059-03.jpg%2C11-138-059-04.jpg%2C11-138-059-05.jpg%2C11-138-059-06.jpg%2C11-138-059-07.jpg%2C11-138-059-12.jpg%2C11-138-059-08.jpg%2C11-138-059-09.jpg%2C11-138-059-17.jpg%2C11-138-059-11.jpg%2C11-138-059-13.jpg%2C11-138-059-14.jpg%2C11-138-059-16.jpg&CurImage=11-138-059-16.jpg&Description=DYNAPOWER+SuperBien+Black
<DJ_tobias> +0.8mm+SECC+steel+ATX+Mid+Tower+Computer+Case+430W+Power+Supply+-+Retail
<osfameron> theeo123: the laptop shutdown (due to overheating)  it's definitely dead... or really really diehard
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, next time use tinyurl or something, please
<ompaul> !tell tenmon about chroot
<theeo123> osfameron, yeah that's dead *L*
<Sp4rKy> bz0b, I'll like ..
<ntense> thats a nice case
<Sp4rKy> bz0b, i use firefox ...
<rob> that url sucks
<DJ_tobias> Madpilot, yea im sorry about that
<ntense> i like the big fuck off asus case
<ompaul> DJ_tobias, its ehh a little like you should use tinyurl
<osfameron> but it won't open because it claims the default profile is in use
<ompaul> ntense, I like when people mind their language
<osfameron> (just like thunderbird does due to the configuration in ubuntu being broken, when you click on a mailto link but already have it running)
<ompaul> !CoC
<ubotu> coc is, like, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kristopher> Php5 and apache are installed (apache2-mod-php5 as well,) but apache2 doesn't parse PHP files
<Frogzoo> coc isn't a word I'd expect to see in a family friendly channel :p
<kristopher> lol
<ntense> sorry about that
<bz0b> well i like my case too :-)
<bz0b> http://tinyurl.com/mtbtd
<ompaul> Frogzoo, CoC is code of conduct - . . . now what you typed or inferred shall we leave it there?
<DJ_tobias> geez they have some crazy cases
<ompaul> s/now/not
<ompaul> DJ_tobias, if you want to post really long urls don't spam the channel use tinyurl.com to get there
<DJ_tobias> ompaul, i know sorry it was a mistake
<DJ_tobias> its late and im tired :) Wont happen again
<DJ_tobias> bz0b, wow sweet case!
<bz0b> thanks
<bz0b> my friend owns the company, so it was a gift from him
<DJ_tobias> how much was it?
<bz0b> he owns nzxt, not newegg
<bz0b> on newegg, they go for 180 dollars
<DJ_tobias> is it ATX ?
<bz0b> mid ATX
<bz0b> with water cooling
<theeo123> Here's my Case   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146003
<bz0b> and a water cooler
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is, like, totally, Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<bz0b> !don'tcare
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bz0b
<bz0b> :-)
<bz0b> jk
<DJ_tobias> bz0b, is this mobo 'mid-ATX' http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131517
<DJ_tobias> ?
<bz0b> mobo? or case?
<bz0b> oh lol
<bz0b> one se
<DJ_tobias> 'form factor' ATX
<bz0b> its atx, but it fits in a mid atx case
<Aegir> theeo123, I hope that case isn't actually made of steel... Might be interesting when the power gets turned on
<Sp4rKy> i haven't download my swf at all ...
<bz0b> how ya like my mobo? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136008
<Sp4rKy> the url of the swf is http://www.youtube.com/p.swf?video_id=DtFLkA9zZtU
<Sp4rKy> if anyone could try to donwload it ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bz0b> Sp4rKy, did you ln -s the plugin?
<bz0b> does it work for you?
<DJ_tobias> pretty nice bz0b
<bz0b> thanks
<DJ_tobias> you have a dualcore cpu?
<fek> moin
<bz0b> yes
<DJ_tobias> cool, is dualcore really as good as it sounds?
<bz0b> fx-60
<Madpilot> bz0b & DJ_tobias - take the hardware chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<bz0b> kk lol, its over
<Sp4rKy> Sp4rKy, my plugin works, i see the swf with firefox, but i want to get it to sea it later without internet ...
<phiber_optic> does anybody know why I got cleanly unmounted... and then when going it said fail...
<bz0b> im watching a video
<phiber_optic> how can I fix that
<Frogzoo> DJ_tobias: dualcore is most beneficial in multiuser environments
<DJ_tobias> Frogzoo, im getting one this weekend :)
<allisfree> any free game such as Warcraft, CS on linux
<Frogzoo> DJ_tobias: nice for you *me turns green*
<DJ_tobias> i will stop talking hardware now( didnt know i couldnt talk about that in here )
<phiber_optic> allisfree americas army
<phiber_optic> Madpilot do you know how can I fix the cleanly unmounted prob?
<Madpilot> allisfree, Enemy Territory
<Frogzoo> DJ_tobias: usually if the channel's slow, people can chat constructively about reasonably related issues - OT's only really an issue when it gets really busy
<theeo123> Does anyone know of a "PDF-printer" for ubuntu?  I mena  I cna copy & paste stuff to open office, & then expor,t but that's both inconvienent, & in some cases painfully slow , bieng ablr to print direct to PDf would be nice.
<Sp4rKy> bz0b, , my plugin works, i see the swf with firefox, but i want to get it to sea it later without internet ...
<Madpilot> phiber_optic, no idea, sorry
<bz0b> that p.swf is crazy!
<ompaul> allisfree, go to www.linuxgames.com www.happypenguin.org games.linux.sk www.tuxgames.com and many others
<bz0b> it reminds me of that crap sony is coming out with
<Sp4rKy> bz0b, and how could i do so
<ntense> what carp is sony coming  out with
<bz0b> Sp4rKy, umm let me think
<bz0b> one sec
<Frogzoo> theeo123: you could just use pdf2ps
<ompaul> allisfree, when you go there come back and see if there is a .deb of your game
<bz0b> Sp4rKy, can you give me the link that is on the youtube web site
<Sp4rKy> bz0b, wait one sec
<allisfree> thx to all
<theeo123> Frogzoo,  I'm assumign I can fidn that in synaptic?   how would i use it exaclty (I'm fairly new to linux)
<ompaul> !tell theeo123 about repos
<Frogzoo> theeo123: cat blah.pdf | pdf2ps | lpr
<Sp4rKy> bz0b, the main link is " http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVI6xw9Zph8 "
<Arafangion> $ apt-cache search cups | grep pdf
<Arafangion> cups-pdf - PDF printer for CUPS
<polpak> Frogzoo: I don't think you understood what he wanted
<Frogzoo> Arafangion wins
<polpak> theeo123: he's looking for a way to publish pdf files I think
<polpak> theeo123: w/o using open office
<bz0b> Sp4rKy, http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php
<Frogzoo> polpak: not sure his request was so specific to validly infer what he wanted :)
<theeo123> more or less to save web-pages as PDf with less hassle to be really specific,  I'll be loosing my net conection in a few days :(
<polpak> theeo123: =(
<theeo123> cutting & pasting entire pages to open office, so thaT ican export, tends to get rough if there's lots of images etc.
<Arafangion> theeo123: These days, a number of programs that use the 'proper' printing systems in gnome and kde can produce pdf files via a psuedo-printer, but imho, cups really should have the functionality so that "traditional" code can also utilise it.
<Arafangion> theeo123: The OpenOffice.org way will always be better, because it allows the possibility of having tables of contents, url's, etc.
<Sp4rKy> bz0b, it seems to work
<bz0b> k
<ompaul> theeo123, if you have a PDF or a text file and everything is set up right just typing >> lp FileName.pdf << can do the trick on the command line
<polpak> ompaul: I don't think you understood what he wanted either
<bz0b> Sp4rKy, good
<theeo123> for those familiar with Windows i used to use a program from sourceforge.net called "createpdf" to acomplish what i wanted.
<theeo123> like siad cutting & pastign a few thousand word documant with multiple imagesi nto open office, tends to be messy, & hog system resources like nobodys buisness. it will work , but it's a pain
<Frogzoo> polpak: if peeps don't get the answer they're looking for, it's up to them to rephrase the question
<Guard] [an> hello, anyone tried the paragon ntfs module that provides full ntfs write support ??? does it work withouh breaking data ?
<coyctecm> damn this gplflash is unstable
<Madpilot> theeo123, cups-pdf will add an option to your print dialogues to "Print to PDF" instead of "Print to <your usual printer>"
<polpak> theeo123: I believe if you use firefox as your browser you can choose to print to a file
<ompaul> theeo123, do this in a terminal "apt-cache search pdf | less " and then in another terminal do this "apt-cache show one_of_the_file_names_from_other_window"
<joevandyk> How stable is dapper these days?
<ompaul> joevandyk, ask in the channel #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> Guard] [an: Paragon seem to think so... o_O
<ompaul> theeo123, you may find the info you want, I don't know of such a program
<theeo123> Madpilot, how do I setpu cups-pdf  I isntalled in throguh synaptic, but didn't see any new options in the print dialogue
<onei> theeo123, i know i kinda missed your opening question, but are you actually wanting to print anything physical, or just save the webpages to disk?
<Madpilot> theeo123, I didn't do any setup, AFAIK it should just appear
<theeo123> onei jsut to save the pages,
<theeo123> Madpilot,  hmmm odd,  iperhaps i'll re-install it
<Sp4rKy> bz0b , i've downloaded it . Last question , how could i open .flv :/
<Madpilot> theeo123, you might have to restart cups (and no, I don't know how to do that myself) :P
<theeo123> AHH wiat found it
<Arafangion> You would also have to configure it.
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: probly /etc/init.d/cups restart
<theeo123> prefrences,  printe,r  new printer,  and now ther' a "pdf printeR" listed as well as my physical printer
<Guard] [an> Frogzoo : yeah but i don't want to trash my 300gb ntfs hard drive :)
<theeo123> But it still wants me to pick a driver ..... *scratches head**
<Arafangion> theeo123: That'll be the cups-pdf driver.
<zhaoyunsong> is there anyone use kylix
<Arafangion> theeo123: And afaik, there may be a parameter which tells it where to save the pdf, as you no-longer have control. It's a relatively poor way of handing pdf files.
<Madpilot> theeo123, try a regular print dialogue - in Firefox or wherever - and see if it lists them both
<Frogzoo> Guard] [an: I'd suggest you read their testimonials - but you should be using backups regardless
<onei> theeo123, there is an extension for firefox called Scrapbook that saves pages (and recursively too) to your local harddisk. Its doesnt create pdfs, but it allows you to view the saved pages in an offline mannor.
<zhaoyunsong> is there anyone use kylix
<Frogzoo> zhaoyunsong: no spamming, pls
<zhaoyunsong> sorry
<Arafangion> !tell zhaoyunsong about ask
<Frogzoo> np
<jonathan_> hello how are you all u
<Frogzoo> OT OT OT OT :p
<jonathan_> so anyone from ohio in here
<Frogzoo> well thx jonathan_ , & you?
<theeo123> oaky  multipel replies.  Mdpilot,  it dosn't list the pdf printer, in any print dialogs yet, but it does list it under" add new printer"  but it wants me to pick a driver for it & I'm not sure wich to choose,  onei  I'll check that out , is it on the standard firefox add-ons page?
<Wharf> How can i gett gcc for ubuntu?
<Guard] [an> Frogzoo : yeah, i also found this http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ , same question don't know how safe it is :)
<mattafix> hi
<Frogzoo> !buildessential
<ubotu> Frogzoo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !build-essential
<ubotu> methinks build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<jonathan_> hey what's up
<Frogzoo> !gcc
<ubotu> I guess gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<jonathan_> so anyone from ohio just wonder
<mattafix> can you get flash with ubuntu
<Wharf> so sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jonathan_> i just got this software tonight so yeah
<Wharf> will do the trick
<onei> theeo123, http://amb.vis.ne.jp/mozilla/scrapbook/ or just google "firefox scrapbook"
<Frogzoo> !tell mattafix about restricted
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Arafangion> Only 90%?
<Frogzoo> Wharf: yup
<ompaul> Arafangion, we are kind :)
<Wharf> cool
<theeo123> so right now ,I've got the printers dialogue open , if i double click "new printer" on of hte "detected" printers, is lsited as PDf printer,  but it dosn't show up in any print dialogues, and if I select it and move forward, it asks me to specify a driver...
<Arafangion> ompaul: Tough Love.
<marlun> Is it possible to somehow see whats new in the packages that "Software Updates" shows me?
<marlun> like a changelog
<lodder_> hallo
<lodder_> can anybody help me installing the tool tovid
<lodder_> becuase i added a new package repository for it bu i have errors about broken packages
<Madpilot> marlun, yes, click on the package, there are notes in the bottom pane of the Update Manager
<marlun> Madpilot, ah, fantastic, thanks! =)
<marlun> Is gnome not able to do true transparency? If I change to transparent background in gnome-terminal, I see the background and not the application behind the terminal.
<Arafangion> marlun: Limitation of X11.
<marlun> Is there any work on getting true transparency?
<Ragol> hi guys
<Arafangion> marlun: It's a *fundamental* limitation of X11, but yes, there is work done to achieve true transparency, I _think_ xorg has some work in that area.
<Kirth> Hi, i've tried to install Dapper 6.04 Amd64 but always freeze while installing xserver-xorg al 60% of install. Any idea?
<Sp4rKy> how could i open a .flv file ?
<Ragol> I have pentium D (double core) and I'm wondering if Ubuntu recognices it and can take an adwance of it
<CarinArr> i would hate to see the other application behind my terminal
<marlun> Arafangion, what about that new thing from sun (I think) xgl or something?
<CarinArr> i mean i have the "transparent" terminals atm.. but i have to keep my backgrounds really plain or it would do my head in
<joe_> I'm using X via windows/cygwin to connect to my ubuntu box.  Say I need to restart windows.  Is there a way to keep my gnome session on ubuntu active?
<Frogzoo> marlun: you need to access the transparency slider under options
<Ragol> this is 100% microsoft office, but I'
<Ragol> sorry :)
<Ragol> I'm thinkin about installing a linux box and using that for administration :)
<Arafangion> marlun: I don't know about xgl, but there are hacks to allow transparent windows, (all of them), it's probable that some can be setup to be specifically transparent, but afaik, they might need to be specifically written.
<Ragol> windoes 2003 server (active directory of course) and terminal services are the things I should handle with this setup
<marlun> CarinArr, I need to read whats under the terminal so I don't have to change window or move it all the time, thats why I wanted it :P
<Frogzoo> Ragol: you should be able to get by with the Terminal Services Client
<Ragol> okay
<dr_j> hi all. ive installed webmin twice now in order to config samba and both times when ive turned the box off and come back to it.. i get connection refused and it seems as though webmin is no longer installed. any ideas?
<marlun> Frogzoo, transparency slider?
<Arafangion> Ragol: You might be interested in Samba4's development.
<marlun> Arafangion, ok, I'll just change the damn windows for now =P
<Ragol> Arafangion: some new interesting things coming?
<Frogzoo> marlun: edit -> current profile -> effects      but no, you still won't be able to see the text underneath
<Arafangion> Ragol: It allows you to manage windows comptuers on the network via any browser.
<Arafangion> Ragol: Client comptuers only need a javascript enabled browser, and access to a Samba4 server.
<Arafangion> Ragol: Which is able to function as a complete AD server (When it's finished)
<Ragol> Arafangion: okay, I'll look at it when I just get the machine up
<marlun> Frogzoo, I know about that, you missed the beginning of the conversation :P
<Frogzoo> marlun: so sue me :p
<Arafangion> Ragol: Though, for now, I'd still use samba3.
<Arafangion> Frogzoo: He wants true transparency.
<marlun> Frogzoo, Don't have the time :P
<Ragol> but it will not replace our servers, I just would like to have a linux as my desktop machine
<Arafangion> Frogzoo: Not psuedo-transparency where you can see right through to the "root window", but you don't see any of the other windows that should be in between.
<Ragol> and because our servers are win2003, I must be able to admin them
<burning_bronx> Ragol, switch all servers to Debian sarge and you will live a better life
<burning_bronx> you may even go to heaven
<Arafangion> Ragol: imho, you would be better off using windows tools to manage windows servers. They are *incredibly* finicky.
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Ragol> Arafangion: yep, I know that, but I just have too much time here :)
<Arafangion> Ragol: Nice.
<Assassin5> i'm running tar to backup various areas of my mailserver to a SMB mounted share. If I try and run this tar ro one machine (W2K Server) it constantly fails with I/O errors and broken pipe errors. To a WinXP share it is fine. any reason this should happen, or any ideas how to work round it in the mount command?
<Arafangion> Assassin5: How big is the tar?
<Assassin5> about 1.3gb in the end
<Assassin5> I've also tried just backing up each area to one tar
<Arafangion> Assassin5: You're not the only one with the problem.
<Assassin5> Arafangion, i see
<Arafangion> Assassin5: I think I remember seeing someone trying to do this with a 1GB+ file on samba-technical@samba.org, try looking at this or last month's archives.
<Arafangion> Assassin5: I don't know if it was resolved.
<Arafangion> Assassin5: But there were quite a few emails sent between teh parties.
<Assassin5> Arafangion, ok thanks. I will have a look at that
<Guard] [an> which offers better performance ??? reiserfs 3 or ext3 ???
<Frogzoo> Guard] [an: for most purposes, damn as no difference
<Guard] [an> i'm installing a laptop, dell inspiron, i guess i'll go ext3
<Frogzoo> Guard] [an: that's best, imo
<Ragol> so, no one have any opinions (or experiences) about pentium D and Ubuntu? :)
<Frogzoo> Ragol: try any SMP kernel - you should be right
<Ragol> okay
<cwillu> I was changing a theme, and applied it;  it seems like half the windows are now frozen (it sure didn't seem to finish applying the theme);  how can I recover from this without restarting x?
<cwillu> notably, the x-terminal-ubuntu window works fine,
<Dr3as> I'm trying to get the nvidia driver to work on my computer. I have a 7800GT gfxcard and amdx2 cpu. After enableing the driver, either the one from the repositroy or the one from nvidia.com the screen gets black, no signal. i can hear the sound etc
<Dr3as> anyone with a idea?
<gnomefreak> Dr3as: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure its using nvidia driver than restartx
<gnomefreak> Dr3as: also make sure it has you nvidia card as the one being used
<Linux_Kong> anyone have any idea why I cant select 12 hour anymore in the clock on the gnome panel? is that just standard now?
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> can i ask questions regarding dapper here, too? or is there an extra dev-channel?
<Frogzoo> !tell Dr3as about nvidia
<cwillu> #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<gnomefreak> squirrelpimp: #ubuntu+1 is for dapper
<CrazyOne> is there a way of resetting ubuntu back to how it was originally installed without cd?
<snowblink> Linux_Kong, clock->preferences select 12 hour ?
<squirrelpimp> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<burning_bronx> CrazyOne, only if you know exactly what changes you made to it
<burning_bronx> and how to revert them of course
<Frogzoo> CrazyOne: no, you'll need to reinstall & format your partitions & needs the cd
<burning_bronx> Frogzoo, that's the windows way
<gnomefreak> the cd has a fix mode to it too:)
<Frogzoo> burning_bronx: :/
<CrazyOne> burning_bronx i downloaded a driver for finepix digi cal cam, since i installed driver (to work as webcam) i cant mount the camera at all
<Dr3as> it's the right driver and right card, if i change nvidia with nv everything works nice
<gnomefreak> Dr3as: i had to do that too :(
<burning_bronx> CrazyOne, how did you install the driver? A Deb file? Or you compiled from source?
<CrazyOne> tar.gz make make install
<gnomefreak> Dr3as: after re starting X run glxgears -printfps and see wha tthe fps is it should be in the thousands atleast
<gnomefreak> make checkinstall :)
<burning_bronx> CrazyOne, that's pretty... unappropriate... you should have used checkinstall
<Dr3as> gnomefreak: but with nv i dont get 3d do i?
<gnomefreak> Dr3as: thats why i had you run that command to find out
<CrazyOne> im a newbie to linux, what is checkinstall?
<Frogzoo> Dr3as: did you read the pm from ubotu?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell CrazyOne about checkinstall
<burning_bronx> unless you have installwatch which you don't there is no way you can trace the things make install installed/chhange
<burning_bronx> *changed
<burning_bronx> CrazyOne, check your PM from ubotu
<CrazyOne> ok thanks
<Dr3as> i've read the wikihowtoo, cheking the forumposts now
<Linux_Kong> snowblink: nah, cant select that, thats the odd thing
<gnomefreak> Dr3as: when you run the above command is the last number in each line in the thousands?
<gnomefreak> or higher
<Wharf> how do i findout my lan ip?
<Wharf> on ubunr
<Dr3as> i'm at work atm, so can't test before i'm home
<Wharf> ubuntu
<bimberi> Wharf: ifconfig
<gnomefreak> oh ok theres also a command to check direct rendering (just tried what i thought they were and they are not :(
<burning_bronx> g00d 0l3 ifconfig ;)
<burning_bronx> never fails ;P
<Arafangion> Dr3as: You don't get 3d accel with the 'nv' driver, period. You do with the Nvidia (Or is it NVidia?) driver.
<bimberi> gnomefreak: glxinfo | grep direct
<Arafangion> Dr3as: Every time you install a new kernel, you have to re-install the nvidia driver.
<gnomefreak> ty bimberi
<Wharf> Ta, is there a way i can make that static?
<bimberi> gnomefreak: yvw :)
<gnomefreak> Dr3as: also run the command that bimberi just gave when you get infront of pc
<burning_bronx> Arafangion, it's nVidia :) and yes we all hate them.
<gnomefreak> thats only if you are compiling own kernel
<Dr3as> Arafangion: it's a new installation
<mitja_> how can I show all symlinks pointing to a file?
<Dr3as> first upgraded kernel to k7-smp
<Dr3as> then startet with drivers
* burning_bronx compiled his driver
<burning_bronx> smooth as silk ;)
<burning_bronx> and the installation is just 5 megs :)
<Dr3as> got a tip, maybe try a older driver.. hmm.. will test that too
<Assassin5> Arafangion, couldn't find that thread, just a reference to a problem like that with no replies, but I think it might be because the machine has samba 2.2.7a on it.
<burning_bronx> Dr3as, so you're havin' problems with your nvidia drivers?
<Dr3as> yes, just getting a blackscreen
<Dr3as> i can hear the sound etc
<burning_bronx> with the ones from nvidia's website
<Dr3as> yes, and the ones from the repository
<mAIJK> Hi, I have an Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0, I want to be able to navigate forward and backward in my webbrowser (Firefox, xubuntu). How and where do I make this possible?
<burning_bronx> I'd reckong you've checked if xorg.conf is not still using the nv drivers?
<burning_bronx> *reckon
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx: the nv drivers work but the nvidia drivers dont i told him to use the nv than :)
<gnomefreak> iirc mines on nv
<burning_bronx> but nv doesn't have 3d accel..
<burning_bronx> does it?
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx: i do
<Ng> burning_bronx: correct
<Dr3as> i'm trying to show mye friends that it is possible to play games on a linuxbox
<burning_bronx> huh
<burning_bronx> you two are contradicting
<Dr3as> so 3d is something i need
<gnomefreak> i have 3d accel its only 2000fps but i have it
<burning_bronx> Dr3as, is possible of course but nvidia has always been problematic...
<Ng> burning_bronx: 3d stuff will still work because it'll fall back on software rendering, but it won't be accelerated like the binary nvidia driver is
<burning_bronx> it's the manufacturer's fault
<burning_bronx> I guess
<burning_bronx> however I hear ATIs are runnin' cool on Dapper
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<twa1296> i want to backup a website, any tools for this in ubuntu?
<Dr3as> well i'll try more this weekend
<ompaul> twa1296, dump the database and tar it up
<Dr3as> maybe som older drives from nvidia.com will do the trick
<ompaul> then consider compression
<burning_bronx> Dr3as, what's your nvidia?
<twa1296> ompaul, you mean download the dbase via ftp? that should suffice?
<ompaul> twa1296, no you should "dump" contents
<Dr3as> the lastest on the website
<ompaul> twa1296, no you should "dump" contents this means you have it frozen at that time
<burning_bronx> :)
<burning_bronx> o_O;
<chrisw69> Hi I'm having problems compiling with c++, i've installed it all, I'm new to linux and used to dev-cpp and visual studio
<ompaul> twa1296, that and the contents of the site should all be put in a "tarball" tar cvf my.tar data/* and away you go
<burning_bronx> chrisw69, what you tryin' to compile and what have you done so far?
<Hobbsee> chriswk: you're using "g++ blah.cpp -o foo"?
<chrisw69> no
<chrisw69> just a simple application I made
<chrisw69> i.e cout << "hello" << std::endl;
<twa1296> ompaul, thanks, i think i see
<chrisw69> the code is fine
<Hobbsee> chrisw69: yep, it is - so you wan tto know how to compile it?
<burning_bronx> aaah the hello
* Hobbsee has been writing hello world programs recently - it's fun lol!
<chrisw69> sure
<chrisw69> I installed anjuta as an IDE
<chrisw69> I've been trying to compile it in there
<Hobbsee> chriswk: use (thru a command line) "g++ blah.cpp -o foo"
<chrisw69> hmm
<Hobbsee> i dont know about GUI programs to do it though
<Hobbsee> but that works just fine
<chrisw69> Don't you need to make an object file first?
<chrisw69> then link it?
<chrisw69> I've only worked with windows :S
<gnomefreak> in anjuta if you look at bottom it will give you a cli
<Hobbsee> chrisw69: no, it does it automatically, as far as i know
<chrisw69> that's good
<chrisw69> well
<gnomefreak> chrisw69: compile it as he said g++ foo.cpp -o foo
<Hobbsee> chrisw69: then to run the file you got, ./foo
<Hobbsee> psst.. gnomefreak...she...
<Hobbsee> :P
<burning_bronx> Hobbsee, :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<gnomefreak> oops :(
<burning_bronx> glad to see some female action around here ;)
<Hobbsee> no problems gnomefreak - it happens often enough :P
<burning_bronx> well you asked for it! Talking bout compiling and stuff lol
<burning_bronx> ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<chrisw69> I'm not used to cc either
<Hobbsee> burning_bronx: i'm doing few computing units in my degree - so of course i have to know how to compile c++ programs :P
<chrisw69> I keep thinking it's a c file
<burning_bronx> ;P
<gnomefreak> chrisw69: C use gcc instead of g++ the rest is same
<burning_bronx> lspci
<burning_bronx> oops
<burning_bronx> damn touchpad switchin' my windows >.>
<chrisw69> damnit
* burning_bronx opens xorg.conf and disables touchpad
<CarinArr> heh.. touchpads are evil
<gnomefreak> smart move
<burning_bronx> indeed they are
<chrisw69> gnomefreak, lol i meant the files
<chrisw69> my c++ files in anjuta are being created as .cc
<lamer1> How do I disable Shift+Backspace ( which restarts my XGL ) ?
<chrisw69> I'm used to .cpp
<CarinArr> chrisw69, er.. does it make an actual difference?
<gnomefreak> lol
<chrisw69> not really
<gnomefreak> CarinArr: if hes using g++ foo.cpp i would say it does
<chrisw69> just confusing at first
<chrisw69> lol
* burning_bronx restarts X
<CarinArr> heh, well that's easily fixed;)
<chrisw69> I'm a noob to linux
<CarinArr> anyway
<chrisw69> I've used c++ before and written a lot of classes that I'd like to run on linux
* CarinArr pets qmake
<Jhair> g++ recognizes .cpp files as C++ files
<chrisw69> Do you have any experience with anjuta IDE CarinArr ?
<CarinArr> jhair, yeah, but only if there IS one that's actually .cpp;)
<Q-FUNK> is the version of ubuntu-artwork that existed until about 1 week ago still downloadable somewhere?
<CarinArr> chrisw69, nope.. i had it open for all of half an hour and hated it
* gnomefreak uses no .anything for shell scripting ;)
<CarinArr> i much prefer kdevelop
<chrisw69> I'd use gedit for compiling small applcations but when the size starts getting larger I'd find problems
<chrisw69> FOrgetting the odd } or {  is a problem!!
<chrisw69> lol
<CarinArr> well yeah.. if i'm doing something smaller i would use vim, just gets a bit unmanagable when your project's growing out of proportion
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I disagree.
<chrisw69> ahh I think i've gotten the hang of Anjuta IDE now
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have a intel wireless adapter on my Laptop which was installed succesfully. Now, my wireless settings have a WEP key and its not _open_ its _shared_ ... This option I cannot change in the Network GUI settings in ubuntu. Anyone know how ?
<CarinArr> arafangion, that's okay, we all use what works for ourselves
<Arafangion> CarinArr: True :) I'm forced to use VS C++ atm, so I'm fighting atm.
<Tomcat_> GnarusLeo: I don't have an exact answer... but the regular Ubuntu network stuff seems only to work with "open" security. If you need "shared", try network-manager.
<concept10> Any themers lurking here?
<gnomefreak> chrisw69: anjuta and kdevelop are the 2 easiest IDE's to use imo
<GnarusLeo> Tomcat_, k, thanks, Ill try
<chrisw69> yea, I didn't realise it  had to build aswell
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I'm considering learning emacs, but my carpal tunnel might not be able to tolerate it.
<CarinArr> i just haven't found a managable way of having x number of files open in vim and not confuse them
<chrisw69> IT does the stages of compiling and linking seperately
<chrisw69> I'm used to emulating gcc and g++ with mingw32
* CarinArr shudders at the thought of emacs
<chrisw69> So I know the commands etc
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I generally work in one file at a time, vim encourages large files, but within the file, it is exceptionally good.
<Arafangion> CarinArr: Different editor, different use pattern. VS appears to encourage enourmous classes.
<chrisw69> Arafangion, use your toes!
<concept10> CarinArr, splitting the screen horizontally is what I do in ViM
<CarinArr> yeah of course, but when your project involves a bucketload of different files and you want to tweak bits in each of them as you go, it isn't particularly managable
<Arafangion> chrisw69: Heh.
<concept10> CarinArr, I meant vertically
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I have at most four files open at once in vim.
<LasseL> eclipse is also a possibility for C/C++ now
<CarinArr> heh, i didn't even notice you said horizontally;)
<Arafangion> CarinArr: But my laptop has an enourmous resolution, so that helps.
<concept10> but of course I use Cream for Vim!
<chrisw69> is gcc the native compiler for linux?
<CarinArr> four files is fine.. in fact, i can probably manage 6 or so files
<CarinArr> without getting confused
<LasseL> http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<concept10> I just wish I new how to open a command prompt in cream
<Arafangion> chrisw69: A particular version of gcc will normally be the native compiler for your particular distro (and version).
<concept10> *knew
<Arafangion> chrisw69: gcc == Gnu Compiler *Collection*, so you also get g++ for c++ files, gcc for c files, gcj for java files, gcf(?) for fortran...
<Arafangion> (Or was it f77 for fortran?)
<GnarusLeo> Tomcat_, Ok, Ive installed network manager .. but theres just alot of deamons ..
<CarinArr> but at the moment the project i'm working on far exceeds 6
<GnarusLeo> Tomcat_, is there a configure bin or something?
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I find that I'm rarely editing more than one file at a time, even if there's, say, 10.
<Jhair> Arafangion: is f77
<Arafangion> Jhair: Thanks.
<chrisw69> gcf?
<chrisw69> oh
<CarinArr> it depends what i'm doing, what sort of project i'm working on
<chrisw69> me bad
<chrisw69> didn't read
<chrisw69> So dynamic libaries
<chrisw69> is there such a thing?
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I do tend to have my code documentation as well.
<Arafangion> chrisw69: Of course.
<chrisw69> I've never seen a dll on linux is the procedure the same
<Arafangion> chrisw69: And they're much better on linux than they are on windows.
<chrisw69> =] 
<chrisw69> Everything seems so much better
<Tomcat_> GnarusLeo: Yeah, follow the instruction on the wiki page...
<Arafangion> chrisw69: Your entire /lib, /usr/lib, /usr/share/lib are all generally .so files (Shared Object)
<GnarusLeo> Tomcat_, will do
<chrisw69> sure
<GnarusLeo> Tomcat_, was just about to go there :) Srry
<Tomcat_> GnarusLeo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager?action=show&redirect=NetworkmanagerHowto
<Arafangion> chrisw69: Which, are functionally equivalent.
<concept10> how do you guys like this: http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4dg.png
<burning_bronx> hmmm for some wicked reason my touchpad won't stop working :/
<Tomcat_> GnarusLeo: Usually you just have to add "nm-applet" to your gnome startup.
<Jhair> chrisw69: you can find dll under linux though. In systems which use wine, the windows emulator. I think mplayer also uses dlls for some codecs.
<CarinArr> burning_bronx, ah, yes, been there
<CarinArr> ;)
<burning_bronx> CarinArr, so?
<Arafangion> concept10: I prefer to have :split's as well as the :vsplit's you have there.
<chrisw69> ok sure
<chrisw69> thanks
<Arafangion> concept10: But your screen is tiny compared to mine, also, I also prefer vim on xterm (fastest combination, imho)
<burning_bronx> in dapper and in breezy as well I have been able to disable it in times past
<Tomcat_> GnarusLeo: And NetworkManager can do "shared" auth, while regular gnome can't, at least not with my AP... but NM is much better anyway.
<Arafangion> chrisw69: Windows uses coff libraries, afaik.
<burning_bronx> and I am certain it shouldn't be working now but it is...
<Tomcat_> GnarusLeo: It'll do just about anything automatically with your wireless.
<Dr3as> burning_bronx: open your laptop and disconnect it :p
<CarinArr> burning_bronx, to be honest i can't quite remember how i solved it.. i couldn't use the default driver in xorg tho, had to change it to something else, and i couldn't disable the touchpad without the "nipple" getting turned off as well.. oh AND, i couldn't use a ps/2 mouse at the same time cause it would override whatever touchpad settings i had
<concept10> Arafangion, I am starting to like splits better than tabs, because you may resize them. I love it
<Arafangion> chrisw69: While linux uses elf
<Arafangion> concept10: Yes, so while you have fewer files open, it's more accessible.
<chrisw69> well I've mounted my programming partition so I can access my sources there
<chrisw69> =] 
<burning_bronx> CarinArr, I am using a USB mouse without any problems, also I've been able to disable the darn thing b4
<burning_bronx> have no clue what trick it's playin' on me now
* Arafangion reckons he'll write a "digger" clone game tonight.
<CarinArr> i still maintain it's not managable when you're working on large projects.. if you are using something and quickly need to look up the signature of functions in different classes
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I use documentation for that.
<CarinArr> there's no way i can keep all the classes i might need to use open in different vim windows, even if i use split windows combined with multiple screens
<Jhair> CarinArr: in Emacs you can use the etags system to find declarations of functions or variables
<CarinArr> but then you have to actually go and look in the documentation, which means it takes longer
<Jhair> all that is a matter of taste though
<Arafangion> CarinArr: Just a moement while I find out what the one I use atm is called, but I use a tool that produces html documentation.
<CarinArr> jhair, i am not emacs compatible:)
<CarinArr> doxygen?
<Arafangion> CarinArr: alt-tab :)
<Arafangion> Yup, doxygen
<Jhair> CarinArr: etags works with vim too :)
<liable> burning_bronx: normally in bios.
<CarinArr> doxygen is fine, but you still have to navigate the documentation
<CarinArr> and alt-tab has nothing on screen:)
<burning_bronx> liable, why screw around in bios if I can do it through X >.>
<Arafangion> CarinArr: It does switch between xterm and the browser, though :)
<CarinArr> burning_bronx, yeah, if you don't have a "nipple" and you just want it turned off all together, you can turn it off in bios
<liable> burning_bronx: haha, yes..
<CarinArr> cause disabling it in bios is probably a lot damned easier;)
<n4th4n> hi all
<alberto> alguien sabe como ver la tele a pantalla completa??? si los putos bordes negros
<CarinArr> Arafangion, yeah, but then i'd still have to click my way through the menues in the docs to get to the class i'm wanting to look at
<Arafangion> CarinArr: You still would in most ide's.
<burning_bronx> CarinArr, if you know what you're doing editing the xorg.conf is easier >.>
<CarinArr> burning_bronx, if the driver is working as it should, which, with my touchpad, it wasn't
<Jhair> .
<burning_bronx> CarinArr, that's what I meant
<burning_bronx> back to business
<chrisw69> ack
<chrisw69> ok
<chrisw69> sockets on linux
<chrisw69> SOCKET _sock;
<chrisw69> is causing me problems
<n4th4n> c qualche italiano?
<liable> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<CarinArr> jhair, will have a look at the etags thing
<Jhair> chrisw69: sockets handling is not trivial, I would you recommend to take a look to the 'Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment' from Richard Stevens
<Jhair> chrisw69: the man pages of the relevant system calls are also a good source of information
<anakronisme> i was wondering - ubuntuguide.org says to apt-get libdvdcss2 for dvd-playback, but that isnt working any longer (i think the guide refers to hoary) - anyone have any idea what to do?
<rob> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<rob> anakronisme, ^
<anakronisme> oh :)
<anakronisme> heh, and i thought it was such a nice page :)
<anakronisme> thanks
<rob> all that info in on the wiki, also check out http://doc.ubuntu.com for the official docs
<alberto> nadie sabe como poner la tele en pantalla completa si los bordes??
<ravi> hey, can someone tell me what package to install to get ncurses.h ? how do I figure it out, using dpkg -L?
<GnarusLeo> Tomcat_, thanks ... that was neat :)
<Dr3as> use apt-cache search ncurs
<pd> Hi all, this is not a Ubuntu  specific question
<pd> but how can I find all the files with time stamp May 2005
<ravi> Dr3as, too much output/noise. Not helping ... I already installed a dozen ncurses things ... sigh.
<pd> man find is too exhaustive to find out
<pd> and I am a strter in linux
<s6n1-10> slt
<s6n1-10> nederlands
<s6n1-10> hallo
<s6n1-10> we zijn in belgie
<s6n1-10> in wallonie
<CarinArr> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<ravi> D'oh, libncurses5-dev was what I wanted :)
<Jhair> pd: the following works for me
<Jhair> find . -name *.cpp -print | xargs stat -c '%y %n' | grep ^'2006-01'
<Jhair> pd change 2006-01 to 2005-01 for the may files
<Jhair> pd and change the *.cpp for \* for all files
<Jhair> pd anyway you get the idea
<ravi> Jhair, 2006-05, you mean? :)
<Jhair> ravi: pd was looking for a way to find the files which where modified on may 2005
<gnomefreak> 2005-05 maybe even
<ravi> D'oh, double typo :(
<ravi> Jhair, my bad.
<Jhair> ravi: it was my typo you were right! I wrote "2005-01 for the may files" I am a dork :)
<ravi> anyhoo, back to the real world for me.
<dabaR> the real world?
<suppaman> hi
<ravi> Jhair, lol, don't sweat it. I was actually thinking the solution to pk's problem was to inspect st_atime/st_mtime/st_ctime with a stat() call ... that's how dorky and low on sleep I am :(
<gnomefreak> is there another way to split command other than &&?
<chrisw69> hello!!
<chrisw69> back again
<liable> ;
<ravi> dabaR, *nod* -- I haven't slept in um, about 30 hours. Time to get some shut-eye ... it's 05.51 ;/
<chrisw69> can anyone tell me how to install amsn .095?
<gnomefreak> chrisw69: in breezy?
<chrisw69> plz
<chrisw69> It has 0.94 installed but I don't have a clue what to do
<chrisw69> I'm using web messenger atm
<gnomefreak> chrisw69: you might find a .deb on their site if not you would need to compile it
<Jhair> gnomefreak: what do you mean by split? && is the AND operator in bash...
<dabaR> chrisw69: did you read the forums? they have it shown there I bet.
<chrisw69> yes there is a .deb
<gnomefreak> Jhair: to run 2 commands split might have been a bad word to use
<chrisw69> but I don't know what to do with it =/
<chrisw69> <- real noob
<gnomefreak> chrisw69: download the .deb than run sudo dpkg -i file.deb to install it
<chrisw69> super star
<chrisw69> Do I not need tcl or whatever it is?
<Sp4rKy> anyone knows how read a .flv under linux ?
<Jhair> gnomefreak: ; & && || all are used to list 2 or more commands to execute
<gnomefreak> chrisw69: that i cant answer i have never used amsn but i dont see why you would need it
<Jhair> Sp4rKy: those generated by google video?
<gnomefreak> ok ty Jhair
<GnaLeo> Does gaim support skins? Sourceforge is down
<Sp4rKy> Jhair, maybe , but me it's a file downloaded from youtube
<chrisw69> aren't they just bitwise operators for XOR/AND/NAND etc?
<pd> Jhair: thankyou very mich
<pd> Jhair: just saw your message
<dabaR> GnaLeo: I have not seen skins.
<pd> that was very useful to me
<gnomefreak> GnaLeo: look on gaims site maybe they have them there (doesnt know but i would start there)
<cwillu> are there any applets to do mouse guestures in gnome?
<GnaLeo> gnomefreak, ok, but the gnome.sourceforge.org is unreachable at the moment .. thanks
<gnomefreak> GnaLeo: thats not the gaim site
<cwillu> sourceforge.net isn't it?
<Dr3as> to get the newest amsn i first install the one from the repository, and then upgrade
<GnaLeo> yes,s orry ... .net
<concept10> where are the mouse pointer icon themes stored?
<Dr3as> work like a charm
<dabaR> chrisw69: no like, aptitude update && aptitude upgrade, if update is successful, then the upgrade runs. aptitude update || mail blah@blah -t "not successful..." if update not successful, then email blah.
<chrisw69> o-0
<chrisw69> ok thx for the help guys
<chrisw69> bye!
<dabaR> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<aeolist> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<aeolist> :/
<gnomefreak> http://sourceforge.net/   <<is working for me
<GnaLeo> gnomefreak, yes, for me as well .. but not http://gaim.sourceforge.net
* gnomefreak is looking at pages worth of stuff for gaim at the above site
<GnaLeo> gnomefreak, really? I cant connect at all
<gnomefreak> GnaLeo: use http://sourceforge.net/ and search for gaim
<Digis> i have ibm thinkpad T43, I edit xorg.conf and write 1280x1024 resolution, but xorg still uses 1024x768 resolution. why? how to fix it?
<GnaLeo> i did
<GnaLeo> maybe its opera f**ning it up ..
<Mind-Rot> hi all
<cwillu> Digis, can you change it from administration | screen resolution
<cwillu> ?
<gnomefreak> the site you gave works here also
<Dr3as> Digis: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<Mind-Rot> i just installed Ubuntu on my laptop to check it out :D
<gnomefreak> and yes on the site that you posted there are themes :)
<gnomefreak> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=746976&group_id=235&func=browse
<GnaLeo> switching to firefox :)
<Digis> cwillu, it displays only 1024x768
<Digis> Dr3as, isnt't editing xorg.conf enough?
<GnaLeo> well there you go .. it worked
<cwillu> dpkg is more likely to get it right :)
<cwillu> in general at least
<GnaLeo> gnomefreak, but still ... no skins :(
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: i didnt know what they were i saw themes figured it might have what you wanted i didnt see skins on any of the other 5 pages i went through
<gnomefreak> brb
<Mind-Rot> does anyone know good mirrors for ap-get ?
<Mind-Rot> *apt
<Hobbsee> !mirrors
<ubotu> methinks mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Hobbsee> Mind-Rot: ^
<Mind-Rot> thx
* sHaDe is away: Sono occupato
* sHaDe is back (gone 00:00:01)
<p3pp3> hejsam
<p3pp3> quit?
<robinl1> hey, i just saw Automatix and had an idea
<robinl1> i'm gonna make my own app which turns Ubuntu to a distribution with all my apps and all my artwork, lol
<robinl1> into*
<robinl1> now the question was..
<aeolist> pws to len to paketo
<roberto_> hello, ciao ragazzi!
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<robinl1> how to set gnome settings via command line?
<roberto_> Excuseme
<roberto_> I don't know
<gnomefreak> roberto_: we speak english in this channel use #ubuntu-it for italian
<drelch> hi
<drelch> #ubuntu-de
<drelch> gna
<drelch> sorry
<GnarusLeo> How do I install new logon screens? GDM?
<robinl1> how to set gnome settings via command line?
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: install gnome-art :)
<GnarusLeo> ty :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<GnarusLeo> glad your around gnomefreak .. heh
<gnomefreak> ty ;)
<Digis> cwillu, Dr3as dpkg-reconfigure didn't helped
<cyphase> hmm, i never knew you could use Alt+MiddleClick to resize a window until i saw it in XGL
<gnomefreak> cyphase: can you do that outside of xgl?
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> and i assume you can change the keys
<cyphase> you can in compiz
<gnomefreak> oh ok alot of the commands or kwy combos only work in xgl wasnt sure about that one
<cyphase> np :)
<cyphase> have you tried xgl yet?
* gnomefreak didnt like xgl
<cyphase> why not?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<gnomefreak> wasnt able to get it to do what i wanted and it killled synaptic or gksudo
<cyphase> oh
<cyphase> in ubuntu
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> try the XGL Live CD
<robinl1> how to set gnome settings via command line?
<cyphase> it's great, everything is enabled, and it works perfect
<GnarusLeo> gnomefreak, the "install" tab is faded out? Even sudoet it
<GnarusLeo> gnomefreak, can only "download only" :)
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: install tab?
<GnarusLeo> option ..
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: yes i know
<cyphase> gnomefreak, http://getkororaa.com/
<cyphase> it's a gentoo based distro
<cyphase> they've created an XGL live cd
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: once downloaded you can than add it to the gdm installer
<GnarusLeo> aha!
<gnomefreak> ty cyphase ill look at it
<cyphase> np
<cyphase> your welcome*
<cyphase> :P
<per> anyone read this!?
<cyphase> per, read what?
<GnarusLeo> gnomefreak, where is the gdm installer?
<GnarusLeo> never mind GnarusLeo  .. damn im stupid today :)
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: system>admin>log-in setup
* gnomefreak is having trouble reading it per
<per> Sorry, I wasnt sure that I could get through to you guys... has logged on for the first time on xchat...
<gnomefreak> bbl
<C-O-L-T> This kororaa thing is marvelous
<aeolist> what kororaa thing?
<ubuntu> par quoi commencer sur ubuntu
<C-O-L-T> aeolist: http://getkororaa.com/
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aeolist> !gr
<ompaul> ubuntu,  pour vour >>>>/join #ubuntu-fr<<<<<
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<aeolist> empty ubuntu-gr channel :(
<ompaul> ubuntu s/vour/vous/
<KuDeTa> anyone arround?
<KuDeTa> good
<Jhair> what practical purpose does have 'Display svg picture on top of cube' !?
<ompaul> aeolist, stay there :-) and here
<KuDeTa> anyone with any knowledge about the acx100 wlan driver?
<KuDeTa> its loaded
<KuDeTa> but my wireless card wont work
<aeolist> ompaul, sounds like a plan
<KuDeTa> iwlist wlan0 scan > no scan results
<KuDeTa> i was wondering how to set the ap's mac address to connect to, im too nub with nix and i cant edit the interfaces file manually
<KuDeTa> is there a command from the terminal to select a specific AP mac
<ompaul> KuDeTa, can you put all your thoughts on the one line please, that way you can be followed, and sorry don't do wireless at all so can't tell you anything other than look here System > administration > networking
<ompaul> KuDeTa, I presume you have looked at wiki.ubuntu.com and searched for wireless
<KuDeTa> they wont fit on one line..unless your screen is very wide :)
<KuDeTa> ompaul yes yes i have
<ompaul> KuDeTa, what I meant was use commas not enter :-)
<KuDeTa> its something to dow ith this driver/firmware im pretty sure, ubuntu comes wiwth an old version of the driver..i think maybe next step is to uninstall that module/driver and install the new one
<aeolist> commas or shift + enter :P
<KuDeTa> i have no idea how to do this however :)
<Fargo> Hello. Iv installed Apache, MySQL and PHP on my Ubuntu Linux machine. I installed mysqladmin so I can control mysql via the webbrowser, but I cant find it. Apache, MySQL and PHP works fine, but I cant find mysqladmin on my ip, 10.0.0.12/mysqladmin. Any suggestions ?
<KuDeTa> if the module is called acx_pci can someone give me the commands to uninstall it?
<ompaul> KuDeTa, check out ndiswrapper some of the instructions there may be of use
<KuDeTa> dont wanna use that.. ther is a "propper" driver like i siad
<ompaul> KuDeTa, do this in a terminal >> rmmod name <<
<ompaul> KuDeTa, before you do type  >>man rmmod <<
<GnarusLeo> Hi again. I shared a folder with the "system - admin - sharing" thing (SMB) .. but when I try to access it from a comouter it asks for a passwd ... where do I unset this?
<GnarusLeo> I can find the folder from a remote computer, but just no access it
<Mind-Rot> yeah that happened to me also, i tried using my login pwd but it didnt work
<KuDeTa> paul..ill have to reboot into ubuntu
<KuDeTa> so is that all i need to do to remove it?
<Enthusiast78> Greetings! How can I make xchat not display the server list on startup but also automatically connect?
<Mind-Rot> thats all in the options
<Mind-Rot> theres a box that says "skip server list on startup"
<V4Vendetta> HELLO, is cooky puss home
<aeolist> no, he's at work
<Mind-Rot> and on the server, click the edit button and tick "autoconnect to this server at startup"
<Enthusiast78> Mind-Rot, That's ok, but then it just starts up and sit there, disconnected... I'd like it to connect directly to this server/channel, for example.
<Enthusiast78> Mind-Rot, Hmmm, sorry. :o)
<V4Vendetta> aeolist~ it's a woman..
<Enthusiast78> Micksa, And thanks!
<Enthusiast78> oops
<Enthusiast78> Mind-Rot, Thanks!
<Assassin5> and you can add channels to auto connect to at startup
<aeolist> whatever.... i never managed to tell the difference between the two
<GnarusLeo> Mind-Rot, did you fix it? SMB problem?
<Enthusiast78> Ok, next question... Is there a program I could install to access my Nokia phone through its USB cable?
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have used the gnome thingy to set up a folder share (smb), but when I try to connect it it just requires a password ... anyone know?
<Enthusiast78> GnarusLeo, Probably you need to specify a valid user/password.
<Mind-Rot> sorry for not replying before GnarusLeo , but no, i couldnt fix it.
<aeolist> GnarusLeo, you need to make smb users
<guest1141982739> hi
<GnarusLeo> aeolist, how do I do this?
<guest1141982739> do it for me baby
<Enthusiast78> Anyone connecting a Nokia phone via USB?
<guest1141982739> n
<aeolist> guest1141982739, that's not much of an incentive is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<KuDeTa> how do i install the kernel headers without an inet connections
<KuDeTa> do they come on the dvd?
<guest1141982739> jau genau
<Hobbsee> guest1141982739: what were you wanting?
<guest1141982739> fuck you
<Mind-Rot> he wants to get banned lol
<Snake__> !coc
<ubotu> hmm... coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Snake__> :)
<Hobbsee> yes, i thought that might happen...
<KuDeTa> install kernel headers without an internet onnection anyoneee?
<aeolist> KuDeTa, how exactly are you gonna do that?
<Enthusiast78> KuDeTa, just 'sudo aptitude install linux-headers-386'.
<KuDeTa> i dont know..but i need them to get my internet working
<aeolist> or better ye
<aeolist> t
<KuDeTa> so i have no choice
<GnarusLeo> aeolist, How do I make smb users and such?
<KuDeTa> im on amd64
<aeolist> GnarusLeo, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Samba_Server
<KuDeTa> so replace 386 with that?
<Mind-Rot> yes i would like to find out also how to make samba users:)
<GnarusLeo> thanks
<Mind-Rot> yay 10x
* mode/#ubuntu [+b guest1141982739!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b guest1141982739!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<xsquared> hi, my friend was trying to install the ati drivers and it screwed up. Now it won't show anything on the screen (i think he turned on enable the kernel framebuffer thing. How can he reconfigure x on his computer with the live cd?
<Hobbsee> grr
<xsquared> can anyone help us?
<s-wx> What about the exploit? How to protect ?
<KuDeTa> Enthusiast78 can i replace the 36 with amd64?
<KuDeTa> *386
<ZoomCities> kudeta does your nick means war?
<KuDeTa> coup d'etat - reellion or coup yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p50836773.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> got it :D
<xsquared> can anyone help?
<xsquared> :-s
<Kamping_Kaiser> xsquared: he cant
<xsquared> what can he do then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but he can reboot in safe mode to reconfigure it
<Enthusiast78> KuDeTa, 'aptitude search linux-headers' will tell you the available options.
<xsquared> how can he do that?
<xsquared> what does he have to do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> reboot into rescue mode, then type `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<Mind-Rot> s-wx, in the server selection screen in xchat, click edit on the ubuntu server then add a /8001 after irc.freenode.net
<Kamping_Kaiser> when the computer boots grub counts down for 5~ seconds, hit escape while it does that, it shows a menu
<Kamping_Kaiser> chose the 2nd option
<xsquared> ok
<xsquared> and is that it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you have to step throught a guided process
<incon> hello
<lightstep> how can i find cursor/pointer themes for gnome? i tried searching for x-cursor-theme and x-pointer-theme in synaptic, but it didn't find any packages
<GnarusLeo> lightstep, www.gnome-look.org
<GnarusLeo> lightstep, or "sudo apt-get install gnome-art"
<defrysk> lightstep, sudo apt-get install xcursor-themes
<Enthusiast78> Can I edit the 'kernel automagic list' in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<lightstep> thanks defrysk and GnarusLeo
<defrysk> lightstep, sudo apt-get install gcursor for easy cursor management
<defrysk> cursor theme management
<Nabiki> How do I create a symlink under ubuntu? link -s and symlink -s are not apparently functional. ^^;;
<Enthusiast78> Nabiki, What happens?
<defrysk> Nabiki, ln -sf
<lightstep> Nabiki, ln -s
<Nabiki> Thanks
<Nabiki> bingo!
<Nabiki> defrysk: Thanks.
<defrysk> commandline rules bigtime ;)
<GnarusLeo> terminal owns :)
<Enthusiast78> Is there a package that adds extra wallpapers to Gnome?
<MojoRison> hello
* Nabiki is getting ready to start on the quest of getting an nvidia card and a wifi card working in the same night. :P
<GnarusLeo> Im trying to install the fglrx drivers .. so I did. But when I start gnome the screen just flickers alot, and you can barely see anything ... I have a WXGA HP Pavilion with ATI card ... anyone know?
<lightstep> umm, which repositories contain gnome-art and xcursor-themes?
<GnarusLeo> Enthusiast78, "apt-get install gnome-art"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Nabiki> I have a stupid question: Where is the sources file for apt? :P
<Enthusiast78> GnarusLeo, Thanks! Also... Where do I put wallpapers I manually download?
<Enthusiast78> Nabiki, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mind-Rot> /etc/apt/sources/list
<defrysk> !info xcursorthemes
<GnarusLeo> Enthusiast78, anywhere you like ..
<Nabiki> Thanks.
<Nabiki> :P I made a local copy of the i386 archive that I want to point too. ^^ hehe
<defrysk> !info xcursort-hemes
<Enthusiast78> GnarusLeo, Ok, but suppose I'd like them to be automatically available to all users?
<defrysk> !info xcursor-themes
<ubotu> xcursor-themes: (Base X cursor themes), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.0-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 441 kB, Installed size: 3780 kB
<lightstep> !info xcrsor-themes
<defrysk> lightstep, its in universe
<lightstep> thanks
<GnarusLeo> Enthusiast78, then find a suitable place i /usr/share ... ie: /usr/share/backgrounds
<defrysk> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<defrysk> gnome-art also in universe
<Enthusiast78> GnarusLeo, Ok.
<xsquared> Kamping_Kaiser, it didn't work for him
<Kamping_Kaiser> xsquared: "didnt work"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what didnt work?
<Nabiki> Hmmm...  :P   It doesn't seem to like my source line.
<xsquared> he tried the recovery mode
<xsquared> apparently it died too
<Enthusiast78> Nabiki, What does it look like?
<GnarusLeo> Im trying to install the fglrx drivers .. so I did. But when I start gnome the screen just flickers alot, and you can barely see anything ... I have a WXGA HP Pavilion with ATI card ... anyone know?
<Nabiki> deb /c/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<heyjoe2> could someone help me with commands to safely and manually load usb devices? please? im really worried about losing data and getting this right
<MojoRison> hello, i'm having problems getting a good ftp client....i tried to "add applications" gftp but it couldnt be found......any help?
<xsquared> Kamping_Kaiser, what should he do?
<heyjoe2> or if someone could help me get ubuntu to do this automatically itd be even better?
<xsquared> can he copy back the backup config files for X ?
<GnarusLeo> MojoRison, gftp is a resporrity
<xsquared> where are they stored?
<GnarusLeo> in* even :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> xsquared: he can use the X config for the live cd - i have done that bdfore
<xsquared> i thought you said that didn't work
<Nabiki> Also, is it safe to read a lot from NTFS, or is it just bad to write to it often? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> xsquared: did i? sorry, i was meaning it's easier using rescue mode :$
<GnarusLeo> Nabiki, hehe .. you can read all you like :)
<heyjoe2> could someone help me with commands to safely and manually load usb devices? please? im really worried about losing data and getting this right
<xsquared> but wont the live cd only work on the xserver on the live cd?
<Solatis> hello, i have a question
<xsquared> it won't make changes to the system... will it?
<MojoRison> thanks GnarusLeo
<Nabiki> Ok.  ^^ /c is my "C:" drive :P But that was probably obviouse.   Did the sources line I posted look ok?
<Solatis> i just installed ubuntu on my amd64 system... and well, X loads and all... but i cannot start any shell
<Solatis> they just don't load
<Solatis> Gnome doesn't fully boot
<Solatis> neither does KDE
<Solatis> but fluxbox/openbox do
<Solatis> and when i try to start a shell there
<Solatis> it just doesn't happen
<Solatis> firefox et all work fine
<Solatis> OOo too
<Kamping_Kaiser> xsquared: what he can do is mount his ubuntu filesystem into the live cd, then copy the live cd Xconfig file onto his filesystem over the existsing X config
<Kamping_Kaiser> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Solatis> anyone has /any/ idea what might be causing this ?
<Solatis> i've tried both breezy and dapper, both have the same problem
<Manny> hi :)
<xsquared> Kamping_Kaiser, where is the X config file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xsquared: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (capital X then 11)
<Solatis> other distributions (i've tried gentoo) do work fine, so it is not my system i think
* Nabiki reads man
<Solatis> oh i just found out, xterm /does/ work tho... but when starting gnome-panel or gnome-terminal from xterm, nothing displays at all... no output no nothing
<Solatis> could this be some amd64 problem ?
<defrysk> Solatis, used anything like automatix ?
<Nabiki> I figured it out. :)
* Nabiki rtfm. ^^;;
<GTX> Is there a new humon theme out I hear?
<defrysk> GTX, in dapper yes
<Solatis> defrysk: i have no idea what that is, so no i don't think so
<defrysk> Solatis, good
<thegladiator> is it possible to adjust the margin size of nautilus window ? at the moment I havea window theme called Black which has a thick border
<Jhair> thegladiator: AFAIK that is theme-dependant, no configurable, but I can be wrong
<defrysk> thegladiator, contact the maker of that theme
<thegladiator> Jhair, I have been told the same , but I thought it cud be configurable someway as in KDE
<thegladiator> defrysk, okay
<heyjoe2> how do i get libmp3lame.so ? can anyone help me. i tried downloading the lame-3.96.1.tar.gz but i cant find what audacity needs
<Solatis> but this is really weird... i mean, when starting gnome-terminal, i see a window being loaded, a black contents (where normally a shell would appear), but nothing appears, it just stays black...
<defrysk> heyjoe2, sudo apt-get install lame
<defrysk> should do it
<Nabiki> What is a good program to configure the network with at the command line?
<heyjoe2> defrysk: it says i already have it, which i do, cos i downloaded it from synaptic, but audacity keeps  asking for the  libmp3lame.so
<defrysk> heyjoe2, try lame-extras liblame-dev liblame0
<heyjoe2> defrysk: do i have to type anything before that
<heyjoe2> sudo or anything?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install  lame-extras liblame-dev liblame0
<eXistenZ> the mozilla mplayer plugin didn't work for ff 1.5 here, is there any other plugin?
<heyjoe2> defrysk: do i have to type anything before lame-extras liblame-dev liblame0
<GTX> defrysk, got a screenshot of the new one in dapper?
<heyjoe2> woops sorry
<defrysk> heyjoe2,  sudo apt-get install  lame-extras liblame-dev liblame0
<defrysk> GTX, one sec
<jlinden_> hi! could someone tell me how to get started with postfix? I just need to connect to my isp's mail server and send mail...
<heyjoe2> defrysk: audacity is still asking me for it
<heyjoe2> also i get an error msg when i start audacity
<heyjoe2> could that have something to do with it
<heyjoe2> defrysk: It says: There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio
<defrysk> GTX, http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/human.png
<defrysk> heyjoe2, not sure how to fix that :(
<visik7> how can I change the size and font of gtk1 apps ?
<heyjoe2> defrysk: cheers anyway. anyone else able to help me
<jlinden_> or does anyone know any good tutorial on sendmail... i just need to be able to send mail from my workstation..
<Seveas> defrysk, funky colors 
<CarinArr> ew
<CarinArr> ;)
<BlueEagle> Has any one else noticed an enormous increace in scanning on port 3450?
<defrysk> Seveas, a bit to loud for my linking ;)
<GTX> defrysk, looks weird :S. did you upgrade from breezy or fresh install?
<brenner> visik7: you can't afaik.  i hate the look of gtk1 apps too.
<visik7> brenner: I CAN'T !??!!?
<Seveas> defrysk, yeah, but those are not the Human colors
<Seveas> that's orange
<defrysk> GTX, frsh install from a feb4 iso
<visik7> jlinden_: u don't need sendmail to send mail from your workstation (to be honest u don't need sendmail at all)
<defrysk> Seveas, its the standard hubuntu theme in dapper now
<defrysk> -h
<heyjoe2> defrysk: in that case, know any apps that will convert from wma to mp3 other than audacity
<GTX> morning Seveas :)
<Seveas> defrysk, no it's not 
<jlinden_> visik7, :well its actually my homework to use some mta and send mail through my isp's mail server...
<defrysk> Seveas, what then ?
<Seveas> the red and black are definitely not part of it
<dradul> jlinden_, you don't need a full flesged MTA to send mail from anywhere, what do you want to do exactly?
<visik7> jlinden_: use qmail or postfix
<Seveas> defrysk, orange and brown
<defrysk> Seveas, ask around and find out ;)
<Seveas> defrysk, I'm using it myself
<Seveas> maybe you need to logout/login
<defrysk> heyjoe2, lame -h goo_sound.wav mp3_sound.mp3
<brenner> visik7: like i said, not afaik
<heyjoe2> Could not find "goo_sound.wav"
<defrysk> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<visik7> brenner: maybe I've found something
<Nabiki> I keep recieving an error message in dpkg:    dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependty <= 4' failed.
<dradul> jlinden_, you may use a null-mailer. There are many of them. I happen to like esmtp. Other like msmtp (which works best with mutt).
<heyjoe2> defrysk: did u want me to use pastebin?
<BlueEagle> !info castor
<jlinden_> dradul, hmm ok thanks ill google some info on those
<brenner> visik7: do tell
<defrysk> heyjoe2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9952
<defrysk> heyjoe2, copy and name that file wma2mp3.pl
<jlinden_> damn how do i send priv messages here? :)
<heyjoe2> defrysk: ok
<heyjoe2> how do i name it
<dradul> jlinden_, I posted this small how-to here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132398
<defrysk> heyjoe2, READ!!
<visik7> brenner: gtk-theme-switch
<defrysk> geez
<visik7> brenner: it handle also fonts
<visik7> but doesn't seems to work
<heyjoe2> defrysk: im sorry, i dont quite understand
<defrysk> <defrysk> heyjoe2, copy and name that file wma2mp3.pl
<jlinden_> dradul, oh cool thanks!
<defrysk> what would be the name then ????
<brenner> visik7: what app in particular is irking you?
<BlueEagle> Why is there no #Ubuntu-security? :)
<heyjoe2> defrysk: which file
<visik7> brenner: dvdrip
<defrysk> from pastebin
<heyjoe2> defrysk: how do i save it. where?
<visik7> brenner: it's so big that I can't see all dialog in one 1024x768 monitor
<heyjoe2> oh i get it
<heyjoe2> in pastebin
<heyjoe2> ?
<defrysk> heyjoe2, nm
* defrysk gives up , he's tired
<brenner> visik7: that's pretty bad.  i've never used it myself
<joefso3> hello
<brenner> visik7: do you know about the alt+left-drag trick?
<heyjoe2> defrysk: http://pastebin.com/594295
<joefso3> How does xgl work ?
<visik7> brenner: yes I know but it sucks anyway
<brenner> yeah.  hopefully the next version will be gtk2 then
<heyjoe2> defrysk: ok. does anyone else know what applications would be good to convert wav to mp3 other than audacity
<heyjoe2> woops not meant to be to defrysk
<crimsun> gst-launch-0.8 or gst-launch-0.10
<__rfkillhater> hi
<crimsun> or mpg321 / mpg123-oss-i486
<__rfkillhater> how can o turn OFF the god damn rf kill switch ubuntu suddenly decides to turn on?
<__rfkillhater> every random reboot it turns of the rf kill switcg
<__rfkillhater> and its really annoying'
<__rfkillhater> can anyone please tell me what to echo to what procfile?'
<__rfkillhater> hi?
<brenner> dumb question: what's an rf kill switch?
<__rfkillhater> some dumb shit that makes your wifi card not work
<__rfkillhater> ubuntu is the ONLY os that ever has turned it off for me without me knowing'
<__rfkillhater> theres some poc file i can echo to
<__rfkillhater> but nobody seems to want to answer
<__rfkillhater> procfile even
<visik7> brenner: what program that u use is in gtk1 ?
<brenner> visik7: xmms
<__rfkillhater> bleh time to change os then i guess
<__rfkillhater> cant get no work done without wifi
<bobyfixer> i hate you
<brenner> __rfkillhater: have you tried the forum?
<__rfkillhater> dont waste yourb hate
<__rfkillhater> brenner yes
<pinkisntwell> anybody know how can I record stuff in ubuntu? neither audacity or sound recorder works
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: what are you recording with?
<pinkisntwell> with my microphone
<bobyfixer> i hate pinkisntwell
<crimsun> bobyfixer: go troll elsewhere
<Jhair> ignore bobyfixer
<Jhair> ups
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: have you selected the mic for recording (toggled it with the spacebar in alsamixer/F4 and unmuted it 'm')?
<pinkisntwell> audacity has the known problem which won't let it record and sound recorder crashes
<bobyfixer> i hate peeps
<pinkisntwell> i know my mic is working because I use skype daily
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<bobyfixer> i hate pinkisntwell
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@a83-132-101-46.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by crimsun
<__rfkillhater> ubuntu forums never has what im looking for, atleast not using the search features
<olebodvar> hello?
<IdleOne> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<brenner> __rfkillhater: what about the mailing list?
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: what is System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default audio source set to?
<pinkisntwell> ALSA
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: does setting it to esd or oss resolve that issue?
<pinkisntwell> let me see
<brenner> __rfkillhater: i wouldn't give up so easily though.  it may be just that the wireless gurus in here aren't active atm
<pinkisntwell> well, maybe it's a problem with sound recorder, it crashes when I try to stop the recording
<p3jk0> :D ubuntu is sooo nice :)) i like it !
<IdleOne> p3jk0>  glad to hear :)
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: you should be able to test System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default audio source> esd/oss [Test] 
<p3jk0> :)
<pinkisntwell> test works for esd/oss, crashes for alsa, sound recorder crashes with all of them
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: set it to oss, then use audacity to record something
<pinkisntwell> hmmm i uninstalled audacity, should i install it again?
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: yes
<ardchoille> Any way to get nautilus to auto-open gedit regarding this: http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/7454/screenshot6pc.jpg
<pinkisntwell> ok
<brenner> how does one upgrade a single package via apt-get?
<p3jk0> may i ask... ? is on linux any icq client 100% compatibile with ICQ :o) ?
<crimsun> brenner: sudo apt-get install foo
<brenner> cheers
<pinkisntwell> audacity gives the known error when starting up
<crimsun> p3jk0: gaim, licq, centericq, ...
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: turn off esd first, then
<IdleOne> crimsun>  cant one apt-get update packagename ? never tried it though
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: System> Preferences> Sound> disable sound server startup
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: and make sure you close all other open sound apps
<pinkisntwell> yes but I do need esd in general... should I definitely disable it to get sound recording working?
<p3jk0> crimsun: cant transfer files :(
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: generally, no, but for audacity, yes
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: have you tried arecord directly from the cli?
<pinkisntwell> no
<pinkisntwell> does it need to kill esd?
<IdleOne> ardchoille>  in terminal type sudo geit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> ardchoille>  in terminal type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> IdleOne: yes, I know about that way, but since I already had nautilus open and not the term..
<pinkisntwell> why does sound recorder crash on me though? is it a known bug?
<brenner> another easy one hopefully: how do we know which packages are upgradeable using apt-get besides comparing package versions with the currently installed version?
<joelw23> how do i add more screen resolutions after an install??
<brenner> ubotu: tell joelw23 about fixres
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: there are lots of possible reasons; have you checked Malone?
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: and no, you shouldn't be forced to stop esd
<joelw23> thanks
<pinkisntwell> i think I have submitted the sound recorder thing as a bug, let me check
<heyjoe2> could someone please recommend an application that lets me convert wav to mp3
<heyjoe2> other than audacity
<mattafix> how do u download stuff on ubuntu
<ardchoille> mattafix: gwget, wget, d4x, firefox.. there are lots of ways
<crimsun> heyjoe2: I gave you others' names
<IdleOne> !tell mattafix about repos
<Nabiki> Is there a decent location to learn how to configure the network for the system? :)
<IdleOne> !tell mattafix about apt
<crimsun> heyjoe2: gst-launch-0.8 (hoary/breezy), gst-launch-0.10 (dapper), mpg321 / mpg123-oss-i486, etc.
<p3jk0> :D you must have it busy here with so many questions.. hmm... how can i change y a z?
<ardchoille> mattafix: sorry, I may have misunderstood you.. if you meant how do you download and install new apps, then ubotu sent you the proper info
<tushkee> hey guys, d'you know how to change my networking setting from DHCP to STATIC IP via the terminal? what's the command?
<DUMAiSO> Is it safe to run dist-upgrade on dapper flight4?
<LordSavage> yes
<DUMAiSO> ok
<LordSavage> but it will remove openoffice
<LordSavage> u have to reinstall it later
<heyjoe2> crimsun: sorry i didnt see u recommend others
<heyjoe2> crimsun: im on breezy, what should i type in terminal exactly?
<crimsun> heyjoe2: man gst-launch-0.8
<pinkisntwell> hmmm there are plenty of bugs for sound recorder on malone
<crimsun> heyjoe2: scroll to the bottom, look at the examples
<Ulath> i have x server problem with LG LE50 Express notebook
<Ulath> i can not run gdm
<Ulath> or startx
<brenner> Ulath: what happens?
<psychomancer> j\#ubuntu.de
<gwaf> hi, i'm running dapper and my network never comes up at boot. I have to do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eXistenZ> when will firefox 1.5 be added to the repos. ?
<jlinden_> could someone give me brief instructions on how to put email in nullmain queue and then send it...?
<eXistenZ> the breezy repos
<ardchoille> eXistenZ: it won't
<dobrev> how to make router ???
<pinkisntwell> I think this is the bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/10540 apparently it's been fixed, I don't know
<eXistenZ> ardchoille, why?
<gwaf> any ideas on how to solve this?
<Ulath> brenner: gdm gives no screen founds error but i checked by hand all of the xorg.conf file everthinh is correct and screen definitions are valid
<jlinden_> oops i mean nullmail, not nullmain
<ardchoille> eXistenZ: requires too much work
<heyjoe2> crimsun: im a real beginner to linux and i dont know what that means
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: perhaps you can test with flight 5 tomorrow
<heyjoe2> crimsun: is there an app i can get off synaptic or something?
<crimsun> heyjoe2: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<p3> anybody know how can i change encoding??? :)
<crimsun> heyjoe2: in terminal, type: man gst-launch-0.8
<pinkisntwell> I'll give arecord a shot
<tushkee> hey guys, d'you know how to change my networking setting from DHCP to STATIC IP via the terminal? what's the command? Anyone please? thanks
<eXistenZ> ardchoille, is it recommended to install it?
<brenner> just read slashdot re: gnupg security hole... is gnupg 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 in the repos equivalent to 1.4.2.2?
<cyphase> anyone know where i can get a deb of Network Manager 0.60?
<crimsun> heyjoe2: scroll down to the bottom of the man page with shift+G (or just use the down arrow)
<pinkisntwell> is arecord reliable?
<crimsun> brenner: no
<Hobbsee> brenner: no it isnt, it needs updating
<heyjoe2> crimsun: i know how to type it in the terminal, i just dont know what all that stuff means about the pipeline and stuff
<brenner> Ulath: what driver are you using?
<crimsun> pinkisntwell: it's the very basic ALSA recording tool. Yes.
<crimsun> heyjoe2: just follow the examples
<pinkisntwell> crimsun: okay, thanks for all the help
<brenner> crimsun, Hobbsee: but the fix will be made avaiable va the repos?
<ardchoille> eXistenZ: you can install it from source, but if you do I suggest you back up ~/.mozilla/firefox because 1.5 will over-write it
<brenner> s/va/via
<ardchoille> eXistenZ: I learned that the hard way
<crimsun> brenner: it will be in {breezy,hoary,warty}-security in a matter of hours, yes
<Hobbsee> brenner: like all security updates, i would assume so, yes
<brenner> crimsun:, Hobbsee: cheers.
<heyjoe2> crimsun: i dont get it. http://pastebin.com/594326 are these the examples
<Ulath> brenner: default driver comes with badger
<crimsun> heyjoe2: that's the _top_ (or _beginning_) of the man page. You need to scroll to the _bottom_ (or _end_)
<_Felix> Hello
<brenner> Ulath: you could try reconfigging xorg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_Felix> How can I login as 'root' ? I want to add some headers to GCC... :-/
<kerang2k> hello
<heyjoe2> crimsun: thats a lotta text
<kerang2k> good evening to all members.
<kerang2k> :)
<Ulath> brenner: i tried it but it still gives the same error
<Ulath> brenner: now i am trying mandriva 2006
<ardchoille> _Felix: use sudo, the root account is disabled
<_Felix> how can I copy with Terminal?
<dobrev> does anyone can help me to make one comp router for the other
<brenner> Ulath: can you pastebin the failing log: /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<ardchoille> _Felix:  cp /path/to/source /path/to/target
<heyjoe2> crimsun: so whenever i want to conver i do  gst-launch filesrc location=music.wav ! wavparse ! mpegaudio  !
<heyjoe2>        filesink location=music.mp3
<_Felix> oh
<_Felix> cp, thanks
<HymnToLife> dobrev> is he "router" comp win or ubuntu ?
<heyjoe2> crimsun: where do i change it to imput the name of the song and where it comes from?
<ardchoille> _Felix: If it's a folder full of files and you want to copy all files and subfolders in the folder:  cp -R /path/to/source /path/to/target
<heyjoe2> crimsun: is there a synaptic application for it. id feel more comforatble using an app
<Ulath> brenner: no eth exists :(
<brenner> eth?
<_Felix> k,k
<kerang2k> is it difficult to setup DNS server under ubuntu?  any guide to it?
<dobrev> ubuntu --> win
<_Felix> there's man for that... :), just didnt know how it goes... thx
<kerang2k> thanks felix
<crimsun> heyjoe2: what are you trying to do?
<heyjoe2> crimsun: trying to convert a wav file into an mp3
<dobrev> HymnToLif> ubuntu --> win
<heyjoe2> for the purposes of my mp3player. and audacity doesnt work
<Yagisan> G'day all. Can anyone suggest a simple tv recording app ? I don't need something like mythtv, just something simple that I can tune in the channel, hit record and have it dump uncompressed video and audio to disk.
<crimsun> Yagisan: tvtime
<Yagisan> crimsun: that records ?
<crimsun> (keep in mind I don't have a tv tuner card)
<_Felix> why do you thank me?
<killian> in your opinion, whicg filesystem is faster: ext3 or reiserfs?
<ubuntu> hello
<_Felix> hello
<dobrev> HymnToLife> ubuntu router for  win & ubuntu machine
<Nabiki> Is there a way to get a root terminal in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> i am online?
<_Felix> hehe
<_Felix> no
<Nabiki> Without rebooting that is. hehe
<Yagisan> killian: depends on what it is used for
<HymnToLife> dobrev > you have a wiki page which explains it all
<crimsun> Yagisan: dvr, vdr
<_Felix> use sudo... that's what they told me... :/
<brenner> ubuntu: apparently :)
<ubuntu> i am trying ubuntu on live cd
<IdleOne> !tell Nabiki about root
<milamber> hello there, someone can tell me how to add mc
<heyjoe2> crimsun: im trying to convert a wav file into mp3. for the purposes of my mp3 player. and audacity doesnt work
<brenner> ubuntu: welcome
<HymnToLife> dobrev> here you go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29
<crimsun> Yagisan: and of course, mencoder
<brenner> milamber: enable universe repo, then install it via any apt tool
<Yagisan> crimsun: just installed tvtime. It doesn't have a record function (but seems very nice for viewing)
<kerang2k> wow great DNS setting under ubuntu is known as BIND9
<crimsun> Yagisan: (but no, tvtime doesn't record)
<kerang2k> so i found de article and guide
<kerang2k> great great and thanks to google
<kerang2k> :)
<HymnToLife> heyjoe2> don't forget lame to creare mp3
<Inf3cteD> koi shte mi pomogne za ubuntu
<_Felix> ubuntu: do you know ubuntu? I know felixes... :D
<Inf3cteD> koi shte mi pomogne za ubuntu
<ubuntu> why cannot the last letter of every line be display?
<crimsun> Yagisan: in fact, tvtime's FAQ recommends mencoder
<milamber> enable universe repo trough /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Inf3cteD> znachi napravih si virtualno pc zaredeno s linux ubuntu ami kak da vijda neshtata ot windowsa
<Inf3cteD> help
<brenner> milamber: yes, that's one method
<brenner> ubotu: tell milamber about repos
<IdleOne> !tell milamber  about repos
<milamber> thnx brenner
<crimsun> heyjoe2: something like: gst-launch filesrc location=music.wav ! wavparse ! audioconvert ! lame ! filesink location=music.mp3
<defrysk> heyjoe2, sudo apt-get install soundkonverter (its a kde app but hey )
<crimsun> !info gstreamer0.8-lame
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-lame: (LAME encoder plugin for GStreamer), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<Yagisan> crimsun: I should smack myself for not thinking of mencoder earlier - I'm supposed to be a motumedia guy. time to apt-get install coffee
<crimsun> heyjoe2: you need to install gstreamer0.8-lame from multiverse, of course
<killian> when installing kubuntu, i formatted the / as reiserfs
<crimsun> Yagisan: :)
<Inf3cteD> help
<Inf3cteD> help
<Inf3cteD> help
<Inf3cteD> help
<Inf3cteD> help
<crimsun> Inf3cteD: shush
<killian> i wonder if there's any speed gain by formatting / as ext3, or maybe ext2
<heyjoe2> crimsun: ive already installed lame
<crimsun> heyjoe2: not lame. gstreamer0.8-lame.
<heyjoe2> ok
<Yagisan> killian: big files ? small files ? what sort of system is it ?
<heyjoe2> crimsum: how do i install that-synaptic?
<killian> u know
<killian> average home user
<_Felix> well, bye
<IdleOne> killian>  you can try fluxbox, openbox, xfce4 to speed up your pc a some
<brenner> Inf3cteD: what's your native language?
<crimsun> heyjoe2: yes, enable the multiverse repo first
<_Felix> i'm going to try cp
<heyjoe2> crimsun:i think ive done that
<killian> i think reiserfs is slowing down my pc
<killian> if i format / as ext2, i bet there'll be big performance gain
<heyjoe2> ive got g streamer
<IdleOne> killian>  you can give it a try
<heyjoe2> crimsun: that one
<brenner> er, wouldn't ext2 be older ad therefore slower than ext3? (i obviously have no idea)
<Yagisan> killian: to be honest, I don't know what you use your box for. ext3 works ok for general purpose
<Chousuke> brenner: ext3 is ext2 with a journal.
<killian> i use my box for entertainment
<killian> surf the net, watch a movie
<Chousuke> brenner: in most cases, ext3 is superior to ext2.
<killian> nothing too demanding, i guess
<heyjoe2> crimsun: im download soundconverter from synaptic. it didnt work in terminal. thanks for ure help
<killian> so my question is: switching from reiserfs to ext2 or ext3 will make my linux box run faster?
<milamber> thnx it worked, is there btw an easy way to install .deb packagesd ? ive used  dpkg -install command  bu\th i think there has to be an grapical interface ? or is it also with synaptic possible ( like for instance the nero package
<brenner> Chousuke: so why would he go for an un-journaled system?  wouldn't that mean fragmentation?
<Chousuke> brenner: un-journaled system is a bit faster.
<brenner> i see
<killian> ext2 is unjournalled?
<Chousuke> but in his case, the benefits are not worth what he would lose.
<Yagisan> killian: ext3 should be fine. reserfs is slow for deletes, but very good for small files.
<lightstep> hello. i installed ubuntu on a disk with windows, and i want to access the NTFS and FAT partitions i already have. the gnome Disks Manager identifies them, and if i create directories for them, it will mont them too, but with the wrong permissions (500 and 755 instread of 555 and 777). how can i fix it?
<Chousuke> killian: yes.
<Chousuke> killian: as I said before, ext3 is ext2 with a journal
<brenner> milamber: you should use the official repos whenver possible.
<killian> aha
<Chousuke> killian: you can mount ext3 without the journal and it's ext2
<killian> so ext2 is the fastest
<Chousuke> killian: the performance gain is negligible.
<IdleOne> killian>  I suspect its your WM try using xfce4 and see if that suits your needs
<brenner> lightstep: sys >help > starter guide > windows partitions
<killian> possibly
<milamber> @brenner i'll try always to use the official repos, i didnd expect that there was a nero package in ubuntu
<tucoz> Hello, I wonder if it's safe to remove older kernels from my ubuntu install. The list in grub is starting to be quite long nowadays
<Chousuke> killian: especially because you sacrifice reliability.
<Chousuke> tucoz: should be.
<Chousuke> tucoz: just don't remove the running kernel
<tucoz> Chousuke, :)
<ardchoille> lol
<brenner> milamber: no. for some apps, there won't be any packages for them.  but now you've enabled universe )you may want to enable multiverse too), you should have a lot more packages to choose from.
<Chousuke> it would work till the machine is rebooted, but it wouldn't boot up anymore. :)
<brenner> milamber: you may want to try k3b.  it's a very popular app for cd stuff
<Yagisan> killian: I would not say ext2 is fastest. That would be jfs, xfs or ext3 depending on the system
<milamber> @brenner, k, wil look for that also, its quit different then debian, installing ubunu, there r some differences like the root acces etc etc.
<Enialle> OLAAAA
<IdleOne> killian>  reformat if you like but I would still try a diff Wm before reinstalling ..besides if xfce4 doesnt suit your needs then you will reformat anyway so might as well give it a try
<killian> if i try using ext2, there is a much bigger possibility of losing data, right?
<dyegocm> ghghfg
<Yagisan> killian: yes, if your system is not shut down properly eg blackout
<killian> or i reset it
<killian> it happens
<brenner> milamber: how are you liking it so far?
<killian> with journalled systems, if i reset the pc, nothing happens
<killian> with ext2, it does a fsck
<killian> and finds lost files
<lightstep> brenner, thank you for the pointer (one thing, though, it didn't come with my system, only on the internet)
<brenner> lightstep: ser, what didn't?
<brenner> s/ser/er
<Chousuke> killian: you should keep ext3 in any case.
<lightstep> the starter guide (i have 6.04)
<felix> hi, I need some help with ATI and Xgl/compiz, I got the fglrx-driver to work, but when I start the Xgl-server, gdm screen works, but after that I get ugly graphic artefacts and the mouse still works. The xorg-log says something about a missing /dev/dri/card*, but this exists....
<brenner> lightstep: ah. in that case. consult this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<heyjoe2> ARGHHHH why isnt soundconverter working
<IdleOne> felix>  #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<felix> ok, thanks
<lightstep> yes, i got many liks on a google search
<kimo> will ubuntu make my ipw2200 WLAN card work automagically ? (I am considering installing it)
<milamber> @brenner, quite good, it is easyer to install, the desktop works right away, just need to do some fine tuning like set to 70 Hz instead of 75Hz ( display) for a desktop i do like it, my server is still running on regular deb,  i'm go to play with ubuntu for a while, who nows maybe i'll try a server with it, . buth server setting is easy for my with debian beacause i dont like a graphical server so its maybe faster..
<Anubis> make menuconfig NOT WORK!!!!
<crimsun> kimo: I'm using Ubuntu with ipw2195ABG just fine
<crimsun> Anubis: hoary, breezy, or dapper?
<Anubis> why i need download stupid pack
<Anubis> breezy
<brenner> lightstep: that shows you how to edit /etc/fstab to get the options right (see the Mounting partitions manuallysection)
<kimo> crimsun: so it worked out of the box, or did u have to hack around ?
<joelw23>  if my pc has a mp3 share of  \\server\mymusic how do i connect to in in ubuntu
<kimo> joelw23: smb:/ in yast
<kimo> joelw23: smb:/ in konqueror sorry
<crimsun> Anubis: make sure you have build-essential, gcc-3.4, and libncurses5-dev installed
<joelw23> i'm trying to connect to it in mythtv
<crimsun> kimo: out of the box from Hoary onward
<Anubis> crimsun
<rd06> hi users of Ubuntu !!!
<brenner> milamber: OOI, why lower the rate?  i thought the less flicker the better?
<milamber> @brenner main reason that i choose for ubuntu now is that my girlfriend had a hard time with debian, and sinse there is no windows in the house anymore, id need an easy to use easy to update linux dis, .. the update of ubuntu is great so far :D
<IdleOne> heya rd06
<heyjoe2> you know what i like about windows-programs tend to work first time every time. arghh
<sixtymhz> how is debian harder than ubuntu??
<milamber> @brenner lower the rate of the screen has to do with the experiments i do with skystar 2 card, and a modular dvb it wont work on 75Hz
<brenner> heyjoe2: i wonder why.
<brenner> milamber: ah.  well anyway, good to hear you're liking it
<Chousuke> heyjoe2: you mean they work the first time after installation, cease to work the next time, and after you re-install, they work agains?
<Chousuke> -s
<tushkee> haha, can you telle me guys why PASTE function in Ubuntu is still malfunctinoal?
<killian> any ideas why lm_sensors doesnt work?
<heyjoe2> brenner: yes i know i know nothing about this but its still taken me hours to get the simplest thing done
<milamber> @sixtymhz the update tool for instance is easyar to use for someone ( autoupdate )
<kerang2k> found guide on how to configure samba as domain controller as well..  dis is really cool
<Chousuke> tushkee: malfunctional?
<Chousuke> tushkee: paint some text and middle-click :P
<KuDeTa> heya would anybody mind taking a minute to work out an ionstalltion of new driver with me..i have to recompile my new kernel to get online, but the istructions arn't ubuntu specific.. here they are http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/ACX
<rambo3> my windows programs usaly work 30 days ,then i have to pay money to contiuen using them
<KuDeTa> i need to get the kernel source
<brenner> hehe
<Nidah> hi
<sixtymhz> Oh.  Maybe its because my face is always in the terminal and I really don't notice much about the gui.
<KuDeTa> i tried installing kernel-package
<Nidah> looking for help
<KuDeTa> but doesn't seem to help
<tushkee> Chousuke : open 2 message windows on GAIM....type something on the text box of the first window. copy it. then close it. Now, try to paste that text to the second window. IF YOU CAN. LOL.
<Chousuke> tushkee: ah, that.
<Nidah> i need help with grub and real playerinstall
<milamber> @sixtymhz 've don that also for a while, buth my girlfriend didnt like lynx as a brwoser :d
<heyjoe2> for the basic user, windows seems to let u play mp3s, use usbs and convert file formats without this much headache. plus amarok is buggy! argh
<tushkee> Chousuke: is that GAIM specific?
<visik7> I've follow this guid http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107135 but gtk1 apps still so ugly
<Chousuke> tushkee: no.
<Chousuke> tushkee: that's because X sucks
<IdleOne> !tell Nidah  about realplayer
<heyjoe2> !realplayer
<ubotu> I guess realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tushkee> Chousuke: i see. man, that's like basic function in an OS.
<scav> how can i add cups printers for just one user
<Chousuke> tushkee: not really.
<MasterC> hi
<AngryElf> anyone have ibook experience----what's the best way to dual-boot ubuntu/osx on an ibook?
<Chousuke> tushkee: it's a basic functionality of the GUI
<Nidah> ok i downloaded the real player10 bin file
<Chousuke> tushkee: but X sucks anyway
<kimo> I will be installing dapper beta-4, are there any show stopper bugs, or should I go ahead ?
<KuDeTa> plz help?
<tushkee> Chousuke: okay, forgive my use of OS. but yeah, GUI.
<Chousuke> tushkee: I think they're trying to come up with some clipboard-server solution for that.
<KuDeTa> i just need to know how to get the kernel souce propperly ready?
<Nidah> and tried using commands suggested in real.com to install it but terminal window says it cant find a bin file
<HymnToLife> AngryElf> just the same way as dual booting Windows I guess
<tushkee> Chousuke: not Ubuntu specific too right? just X in general?
<brenner> Nidah: what command did you use?
<Chousuke> tushkee: yeah.
<HymnToLife> Nidah> why not just get a .deb and install it ?
<Nidah> ok lemme see
<rambo3> just  run it and use simlink to /usr/sbin/
<tushkee> Chousuke: thx for the insights ;)
<AngryElf> windows requires some tricky configs......i wouldn't think osx would since it's unix-like
<Nidah> chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<AngryElf> windows to have the mbr in the first x sectors or something......i forgot exactly what it is
<KuDeTa> lol
<rambo3> mini grub
<KuDeTa> plzzzz help?
<Nidah> chmod: cannot access `RealPlayer10GOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<Chousuke> AngryElf: iBook is PPC.
<Sp4rKy> anyone does know how read a .flv file ?
<brenner> Nidah: where did you save it?
<kimo> anyone using sk98lin driver with ubuntu ? did u have to recompile the kernel!
<AngryElf> i know.....i didn't think that had anything to do with it though
<rambo3> Kudeta what do you mean?
<Chousuke> AngryElf: that means you will not be able to use many proprietary plugins in Ubuntu PPC, including flash and w32codecs.
<Chousuke> I don't know if Java for PPC linux exists.
<KuDeTa> rambo3: im try to do this http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/ACX
<IdleOne> KuDeTa> you will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<WindMill> What'sup
<KuDeTa> i think i sould be doing the "within the kernel" part
<KuDeTa> i installed make
<Chousuke> AngryElf: also, Wine will not work in Ubuntu PPC either.
<KuDeTa> kernel-package
<rambo3> heh 100 people cliking at the link
<KuDeTa> lol
<renewip> hi, I've compiled my Firefox 1.5 by hand in Ubuntu 5.10. How to generate .DEB file now?
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<IdleOne> renewip> ^
<rambo3> ok download kernel source that you need and put simlink to it in the same map  ln -s /usr/src/kernel-source* /usr/src/linux/
<rambo3> !recompile
<ubotu> rambo3: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rambo3> !kernel-source
<ubotu> rambo3: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KuDeTa> :(
<KuDeTa> obutu u suck
<Chousuke> KuDeTa: kernel sources are in linux-source
<brenner> Nidah: where did you save it?
<KuDeTa> chousuke
<Hoxzer> has somebody here setup alsa for ts?
<KuDeTa> which one do i use..im on amd64
<jlinden_> how do i end message when im sending email with ssmtp from command line? :)
<Chousuke> hmm
<KuDeTa> and i thought i need an ubuntu specific one?
<Chousuke> KuDeTa: linux-source should install the correct sources.
<renewip> I mean how to generate .DEB file package from source code ?
<Chousuke> renewip: it's not easy.
<mikex> why would totem have jerky sound but good video?
<Enthusiast78> jlinden_, Did you try a dot (.) in a line by itself?
<IdleOne> renewip>  why do you want to do it the hard way?
<IdleOne> !tell render  about ff1.5
<IdleOne> follow those instructions
<Chousuke> renewip: though you can use checkinstall if you want a crude hack just to wrap it in a .deb
<jlinden_> Enthusiast78, it worked! thanks
<Chousuke> renewip: properly debianising the sources means you must go read some documentation
<KuDeTa> chousuke: so i do aptitue install linux-kernel? thats all thats necc?
<KuDeTa> will that untar it to /usr/src/?
<Chousuke> KuDeTa: should get you the sources, yes.
<KuDeTa> or do i need to do that myself
<Chousuke> in /usr/src/
<renewip> Chousuke: which docs? plz!
<KuDeTa> okk
<KuDeTa> but u see i did that i think
<Chousuke> renewip: Debian new maintainer's guide
<KuDeTa> but part of the problem
<KuDeTa> was that make wouldn't work
<Chousuke> renewip: it's not easy.
<KuDeTa> said it could not find the directory to build.. something to that affect
<Chousuke> renewip: I doubt you'll succeed in packaging firefox if you've never done packaging before
<renewip> thanks in advance
<IdleOne> renewip>  try google " compil source how to "
<mattafix> this ubuntu stuff is well crap
<Chousuke> renewip: you should just install the pre-made packages.
<IdleOne> mattafix>  whats up?
<KuDeTa> chousuke.. this is the command i needed to use
<KuDeTa> ...make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd`
<KuDeTa> but it failed
<mattafix> can't download anythin or play videos
<IdleOne> mattafix>  did you enable universe and multiverse?
<mattafix> yea
<Chousuke> mattafix: do you mean you don't get internet connection?
<Chousuke> mattafix: how are you connected to the internet?
<IdleOne> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<danboid> is suspend (hibernate) support more reliable and compatible in the current dapper kernel?
<danboid> (than in breezy)
<IdleOne> danboid>  #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<LadyNikon> morning class
<IdleOne> morning
<mattafix> no, when i downlaod somethin and i try to install it just goes to archive manager
<nefido> ioio
<IdleOne> mattafix>  what are you trying to install?
<nefido> italiani
<nefido> ?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mattafix> i tried real player, shockwave & java
<IdleOne> mattafix>  wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<iGotNoTime> Does anyone here use asterisk? Their channel is too busy answer noob questions about providers :(
<mattafix> already tried that
<IdleOne> mattafix>  that link tell you how to install all those
<IdleOne> mattafix>  you getting errors? and what are they?
<mattafix> do u know the extension for "executable"
<mikex> looking for a backup tool for ubuntu. any suggestions? and what to back up?
<brenner> mattafix: that's not how it works.  you can name a file anything and still have it be ecevutable
<brenner> executable rather
<rem_> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_rdiff_backup
<mattafix> but it says to  rename the file to the correct extension for "executable"
<brenner> mattafix: tell us the install problem and IdleOne will help you with them
<Enthusiast78> mikex, Do you want to backup your PC or do you need a networked-backup solution?
<IdleOne> brenner>  :P
<brenner> IdleOne: i love deferring to other people:)
<IdleOne> mattafix>  we cant help if we dont know what it is you want to do and what errors your getting
<tucoz> Hello, any ATI users around? I am trying to get 3d working on my ubuntu install, but I get an error message when running fglrxinfo:  ERROR: version mismatch - 2D module [8.23.7]  incompatible with OGL client module [8.21.7] .
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<tucoz> IdleOne, thanks. But I used those links when installing.
<IdleOne> tucoz>  thats the full extent of my knowledge concerning ati sorry :/
<tucoz> I wonder if some old version of the fglrx-driver is remaining in my install
<tucoz> IdleOne, no problem. Thanks anyway.
<IdleOne> tucoz>  stick around there will be a few ati gurus around sooner or later
<tucoz> great :)
<IdleOne> just be patient and dont ask 500 times :)
<Enthusiast78> tucoz, Do you mean it used to work before?
<tucoz> Enthusiast78, not after I updated to dapper.
<IdleOne> tucoz>  try #ubuntu+1 for help with dapper
<IdleOne> or maybe Enthusiast78  can help
<lightstep> how can i change my hostname?
<tucoz> With breezy I used to install the driver using the installer from ATI, but now I installed the packaged version of the driver
<IdleOne> lightstep>  change it to what?
<Enthusiast78> tucoz, IdleOne, Not really. My best suggestion would be to try downgrading the package, but that could break something, so it's still no good advice at all. :o)
<lightstep> IdleOne, to some other unused hostname in my network
<IdleOne> tucoz>  #ubuntu+1 is your best bet
<tucoz> ok, I'll ask at that channel
<lightstep> IdleOne, i want to fit to a naming convention
<IdleOne> lightstep>  that sounds difficult ..sorry I cant help
* IdleOne is out of here
<Kamping_Kaiser> lightstep: you want to change your hostname?
<lightstep> i wonder if just using hostname will work
<IdleOne> have a good day everybody...remember Love your Ubuntu and Ubuntu will love you back
<lightstep> Kamping_Kaiser, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> "hostname" as hostname? probably not a good idea
<netface> oi
<brenner> IdleOne: awwww :)
<dylan_> how do i downgrade my apps if they're not stable?
<Kamping_Kaiser> later IdleOne :)
<netface> algum brasileiro?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<lightstep> i want to make it as if i types the correct name in the install process
<lightstep> s/types/typed/
<heyjoe2> is there a way i can safely unmount my usb device
<heyjoe2> using the command line, it doesnt work when i use the click method
<Kamping_Kaiser> lightstep: to change the hostname you edi t "/etc/hostname" and "/etc/hosts"
<Kamping_Kaiser> and this is one time i do condone use of a root terminal.
<jlinden_> How do I print raw text data to ipp printer?? anyone?
<lightstep> heyjoe2, try sudo umount /path/to/device
<n3m3s1s> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/CJPcEf87.html < can you help me plz
<heyjoe2> thanks
<thenuke> n3m3s1s: maybe it will work some other time
<heyjoe2> lightstep: so if its on the desktop i go sudo unmount /desktop/new volume
<jetscreamer> try a different source
<n3m3s1s> HmmM
<n3m3s1s> Can you give me a "clean source" ?
<jetscreamer> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<brenner> heyjoe2: no.  it'll always be /dev/something
<n3m3s1s> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<brenner> heyjoe2: type 'mount' to see what's mounted
<heyjoe2> brenner: are you having a laugh
<vjHabib> Hello everybody
<brenner> heyjoe2: no.
<netface> poxa, ninguem me ajuda no ubuntu-br
<brenner> and it's umount, not unmount
<vjHabib> I having some troubles with glx on ATI radeon with fglrx does any one know how to fix this livre@multimidia:~$ glxgears
<vjHabib> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vjHabib> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<vjHabib> ??
<heyjoe2> brenner: sorry, can i pastebin u what i got
<brenner> heyjoe2: pastebin away
<heyjoe2> brenner: http://pastebin.com/594432
<brenner> heyjoe2: can you do a : cd /media/NEW VOLUME
<marlun> Does Debian also force you to use sudo by default?
<brenner> heyjoe2: and see if that is the usb drive when you do an ls
<netface> no codecs open divx and mp3, why?
<brenner> marlun: not afaik.  tehy still stick with the root account
<heyjoe2> brenner: it says no such file or directory when i do the cd command
<brenner> heyjoe2: what command did you use?
<marlun> ok, thanks
<heyjoe2> cd /media/NEW VOLUME
<Diogo> Any GRUB gurus around?!
<brenner> netface: ubuntu can't provide them out of the box legally.  see here to install them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rambo3>  /j #grub
<brenner> heyjoe2: it's probablhy the space.  type cd /media/NEW and then press tab
<jetscreamer> Diogo: #grub
<Diogo> jetscreamer, Thanks! :o)
<p3> hi plz - how co change encoding? it isnt nice when there is (invalid encoding) and i cant choose wallpaper from that folder :D and some webpages are too sick...
<n3m3s1s> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: Les signatures suivantes n'ont pas pu tre vrifies parce que la cl publique n'est pas disponible: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<n3m3s1s> W: Vous pouvez lancer apt-get update pour corriger ces problmes.
<n3m3s1s> What's wrong?
<jetscreamer> rambo3: :p
<rambo3> cd /media/NEW \VOLUME
<Diogo> jetscreamer, Hmmm... Even if my GRUB question is ubuntu-specific?!
<jetscreamer> n3m3s1s: it's just a key you didn't impoirt yet. you can ignore it till you find out how
<n3m3s1s> or can i del it?
<jetscreamer> Diogo: can't hurt to just ask in both channels
<heyjoe2> brenner: that seems to have done good
<jetscreamer> n3m3s1s: you can just comment out the new source
<jetscreamer> n3m3s1s: but like i said it's an ignorable error
<netface> brenner, thanks
<jetscreamer> !keys
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jetscreamer
<Diogo> jetscreamer, Here we go, then: I'd like to 'lock' my 'recovery mode' entries, but they are inside the AUTOMAGIC section and I wouldn't like to hurt automagic, so how do I proceed?
<jetscreamer> dumbot
<heyjoe2> brenner: i think its opened newvolume
<n3m3s1s> ok
<brenner> heyjoe2: ls shows the contents of the stick?
<jetscreamer> Diogo: you could just copy the ones and put them below the magic line
<jlinden_> I cant enable 3d hardware acceleration when Im using xinerama for dual head, i have intel embedded graphics chip... anyone know any solution?
<heyjoe2> brenner: yep the contents are correct
<Healot> how do I patch an original tarball (tar.gz) with it
<brenner> heyjoe2: then that's the one you want. to unmount: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<heyjoe2> exactly as it is?
<Diogo> jetscreamer, Do you mean copying the line blocks of those sections and re-insert them below with the lock line included?
<bigfoot1> i have an avi file. how can i record just the audio of that as an mp3?
<brenner> heyjoe2: yep.  weird that you can't unmount via desktop though
<Healot> its gzipped diff file?
* Nabiki has just edited his network settings and is rebooting ^_^
<rambo3> why dont you just unpack and aplay patch , repack
<jetscreamer> Diogo: lock line? i mean copy , title to boot,  each section you want to preserve against automagic, and paste below ethe 'end debian automagic' or whatever it says in ubuntu
<heyjoe2> brenner: it says device is busy, but im not using it for anything
<heyjoe2> brenner: that i can see
<jetscreamer> lsof heyjoe2
<Nabiki> :P I got a message saying
<heyjoe2> whats lsof
<Nabiki> :P I got a message saying SSL version 2 is disabled.
<jetscreamer> type it
<joefso3> HOW DO i GET XGL WORKING ON DEBIAN?
<jetscreamer> LiStOpenFiles
<Diogo> jetscreamer, Ok, and then I add the 'lock' line right below the 'initrd' line, right? Will these new blocks overwrite the automagic ones?
<jetscreamer> joe_alf: /topic #debian
<jetscreamer> Diogo: what lock line
<heyjoe2> brenner: what do i do if it says its busy in terminal
<jetscreamer> you don't need a lock line, just anything under where it says end debian magic won't be touched
<brenner> joefso3: ask #debian
<Diogo> jetscreamer, To have an entry locked in grub, I need the 'lock' line right below the 'initrd' line, afaik...
<Diogo> jetscreamer, I want them password-locked.
<joefso3> brenner why?
<jetscreamer> Diogo: ahhh
<Diogo> jetscreamer, :o)
<jetscreamer> dobrev: apt-get install grub-doc, info grub
<brenner> joefso3: b/c this is an ubuntu channel
<henk> Hi can anyone help me set up my ati card (readon 9100) i tried to install the ati propiatary driver but it did not work for me. So i removed all the related stuff. reinstalled ristricted driver, kernel 2.6.12.15-18 and reset my xorg.conf to user 'fglrx' as a driver. However i now keep faling back to mesa and i cannot figure out why it is no longer working. Anyone that has experience with this?
<Diogo> jetscreamer, And I'd like it to be set as automagically-compliant as possible. ;o)
<joefso3> brenner: I'm using ubuntu ?
<brenner> joefso3: i don't know. are you?
<brenner> >_>
<joefso3> brenner: why would I be here? haha
<jetscreamer> Diogo: i never did passwd in grub. i thought you didn't want the automagic to touch it, like having a failsafe.
<elkbuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<rambo3> on ati you have to omit some Option "" and use Device Driver "ati"
<devios> the kubuntu live cd couldn't auomatically set up sound on my Dell Optiplex GX240 - on-board sound.  anyone know how to fix?
<brenner> joefso3: you asked a question relating directly to debian.  therefore, it's better to ask the folk at @debian
<Diogo> jetscreamer, Oh, no. Well, you just need the "password" line set and then add lines with 'lock' right below 'initrd'. I just didn't want to hurt the automagic system.
<brenner> heyjoe2: ask jetscreamer.  he seems to have an idea.  i usually just reboot.
<heyjoe2> brenner: http://pastebin.com/594461 thats the error message i get
<jetscreamer> Diogo: it will be overwritten unless you add it to the auto stuff above, or cp one below the line
<henk> rambo3 and elkbuntu if that was for me... i'm not trying to set up glx (it definately does not work with my ati card,) im trying to revert back to the old situation
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: any idea on how to help me. this is the error message i get when i try to click unmount http://pastebin.com/594461
<elkbuntu> henk, no it was for heyjoe2
<henk> elkbuntu ok sorry
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: i just thought you could run lsof and see what's trying to acces it
<Diogo> jetscreamer, Yeah, I was wondering if the auto stuff would solve this problem...
<rambo3> henk is X working+
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: sorry im a newbie, how do i run lsof
<jetscreamer> jsut type it
<heyjoe2> elkbuntu: what was for me
<jetscreamer> maybe add sudo
<henk> rambo3 yes x works. the open gl driver just falls back to mesa instead of fglrx
<elkbuntu> heyjoe2, the information ubotu said about xgl
<Healot> oh, now i get how the hell to patch source package...
<elkbuntu> ubotu, tell heyjoe2 about xgl
<jetscreamer> /media/NEW\040VOLUME <--
<brenner> elkbuntu: you must be tired. :) he's having unmounting issues.  nothing to do with xgl
<jetscreamer> / not \
<natalie> hello, I was wondering if there is anyone who might be able to help me with a problem.
<elkbuntu> oh, wrong joe
<jetscreamer> the other guy wanted the xgl
<brenner> ya
<elkbuntu> ubotu, tell joefso3 about xgl
<brenner> natalie: ask away
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: http://pastebin.com/594466
<elkbuntu> the 'joe' and number parts confused me, and yes, i'm tired
<henk> rambo3 it seems by the way i cannot insmod 'drm' should i be able to ?
<natalie> I recently loaded a copy of 5.10 on my PC and it freezes whenever I get to the login screen.  I can't even hit CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a terminal
<brenner> natalie: live cd or install?
<natalie> Install
<rambo3> i dont think that you need drm for your kernel
<Diogo> natalie, What if you boot in 'recovery mode'?
<jetscreamer> frank... uh heyjoe2 ... cd / and umount /media/NEW\ VOLUME
<natalie> I can boot i to recovery mode, but I'm fairly new to linux, so I'm not really sure what to do.
<Nabiki> brb.   Gotta test something.
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: i did that
<heyjoe2> now what
<Diogo> natalie, Then it could be something related to X. Do you guys think natalie should 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server'?
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: type the command here exactly as you typed it
<heyjoe2> cd / and umount /media/NEW\ VOLUME
<brenner> Diogo: she should have got a bluescreen.  but it's worth a shot
<heyjoe2> wrong?
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: you typed and?
<heyjoe2> yeah i thought that was strange
<heyjoe2> two separate commands huh
<jetscreamer> cd / && umount /media/NEW\ VOLUME
<jetscreamer> try that
<jetscreamer> one line there
<brenner> heyjoe2: the first one isn't actually needed.
<jetscreamer> actually since he's in the directory, yeah
<Diogo> natalie, brenner, Sorry it's 'xserver-xorg' the name of the package.
<Gau> Is there a way to repair a HD using an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Diogo> Gau, What kind of 'repair' do you mean?
<Gau> Well, apparently the HD has an invalid node structure and the catalog b-tree is damaged
<natalie> Diogo: Will there be anything in particular that I will need to do after that, or will it fix itself?  (Sorry I'm really new)
<heyjoe2> ok http://pastebin.com/594481
<milamber> someone kwnows, i try to mount my hdc7 partition, mounting works fine, buth the browser says u do not have anough permissiopns ?. looked it in fstab everything seems fine
<vjHabib> does anyone know how to put dri in ati fglrx?
<brenner> vjHabib: how'd you install the driver?
<z6bt> how would i burn an audio cd with cdrecord (i dont have and cant have x)
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: http://pastebin.com/594481
<Diogo> natalie, I really don't know, but I'm hoping it will fix itself.
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: add sudo.
<natalie> Diogo, Brenner, Thanks for the help I will give it a try.
<jetscreamer> next time, sudo lsof | grep -i /mnt/new btw
<brenner> natalie: if that doesn't work.  search the forum using "freeze" and "login " as keywords.  it might not be a display issue
<natalie> Okay, I'll do that
<z6bt> does anyone know?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: no error msg
<vjHabib> brenner: I follow this instruction of proprietary driver
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: type mount
<brenner> vjHabib: which instructions?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: i think it worked
<z6bt> so i take it no one knows?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: but i typed mount anyway
<vjHabib> brenner: i create a .deb folowing this link http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.23.7_drivers_in_Breezy_Badger
<jetscreamer> z6bt: is it mounted heyjoe2 ?
<z6bt> what?
<vjHabib> brenner: this is in #ati
<jetscreamer> oops
<z6bt> what would i be mounting
<jetscreamer> z6bt: hang on
<z6bt> k
<jetscreamer> is it mounted heyjoe2 ?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: i typed mount and it didnt mount
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: you mean it isn't mounted
<Drac[Server] > I'm shutting the server down temporarily. I'll be back.
<jetscreamer> ?
<brenner> vjHabib: ok.  i think they're identical to the ones you should be using: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: typing mount should just tell you what is mounted
<brenner> vjHabib: did you do the whole thing?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: http://pastebin.com/594486
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: i think it worked
<Diogo> Anybody ever tried to 'dist-upgrade' a Debian system to Ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> z6bt: http://www.linuxdocs.org/sln/cdcommands/
<vjHabib> brenner: is but i'm with another kernel
<brenner> z6bt: try #linuxhelp since it's a generic question
<Jhair> Diogo: that would not work
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: wtg \o/
<Nabiki> Ok, I am up and going under linux.  :P  I keep getting weird messages from dpkg though. :)
<brenner> vjHabib: i don't get you
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: i think it works, cos i tried it again
<Diogo> Jhair, Hmmm... How sad I am... :'(
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: you can't be in the directory and try to umount it at the same time :)
<Nabiki> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<vjHabib> brenner: I have a kernel 2.6.13 compiled by my self
<techmydeck> im havin a problem with ubuntu. when i try to use the system configurations at gnome, they say that my root pass is wrong. anyone could help me?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: whenever i type umount /media/NEW\ VOLUME
<heyjoe2> it disappears from the desktop
<jetscreamer> right
<elkbuntu> Diogo, although based on debian, ubuntu isnt quite the same. what would be the point if it was ;)
<brenner> jetscreamer: whoops. that was my fault i guess
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: good, no
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: it's not in the fstab
<matt__> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Jhair> techmydeck: probably you are being asked for YOUR password (sudo) and not the root password
<Diogo> elkbuntu, I know, I know. I'd just like to migrate a system to Ubuntu. Is there another way of doing this?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: ok, so what do i do?
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: and there is a setting to show unmounted volumes on the desktop somewhere also... i don't know much about automount though i don't use it
<techmydeck> oh ok !!!!!!!!! thx
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: probably put your command in fstab... i'd rething that new volume naming scheme if it was me though
<brenner> vjHabib: shouldn't matter i don't think
<jetscreamer> s/rething/rethink/
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: simply typing umount /media/NEW\ VOLUME wont cut it to unmount
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: some other name, maybe w/o spaces
<heyjoe2> ok
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: what?
<heyjoe2> just by renaming the file
<jetscreamer> simply typing umount /media/NEW\ VOLUME wont cut it to unmount ?
<elkbuntu> Diogo, my guess would be: backup important info (eg, home, www ...) install ubuntu, put important info into relevent places
<heyjoe2> sorry
<jetscreamer> no you need a good line for it in fstab.. you don't put the actual mount command
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: i dont know what a good line or fstab is
<jetscreamer> make it similar to the others
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: less /etc/fstab to see an example
<Diogo> elkbuntu, Yeah, do it the traditional way. :o) No problem! Just wanted to know if there was an almost-automagic way to do it.
<jetscreamer> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: ^^
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: how do i rename new volume
<elkbuntu> Diogo, google around, you never know what people have managed to do, but it seems nobody in here knows of that way yet
<matt__> is it still possible to get the w32 codecs off the servers??
<heyjoe2> i tried to rightclick and properties but that didnt work
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: same with rightclick rename
<jetscreamer> mv NEW\ VOLUME someothername
<Diogo> elkbuntu, Ok, thanks!
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: did you create the dir with sudo? then you'll need to use sudo to mv it
<matt__> is it still possible to get the w32 codecs off the servers??
<heyjoe2> it says now cannot stat new volume
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: no such file or directory
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: either be in the /media directory, or supply full path ... /media/NEW\ VOLUME
<chmod775> is there any VPN software for ubuntu ?
<Jhair> chmod775: yes
<jind> love your nick
<jind> chmod775
<chmod775> How do I download it
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: so sudo mv /media/NEW\ VOLUME /media/whatever
<Diogo> chmod775, I think 'aptitude search vpn' will give you a few choices.
<heyjoe2> it says bash so command not found
<heyjoe2> i type
<drjohn> does security really depend on the OS or the user or admin setting it up?  im a bit confused with tihs
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: just from the word sudo
<jetscreamer> sudo blahblahblah
<dobrev> HymnToLife> Thank you
<jetscreamer>  sudo mv /media/NEW\ VOLUME /media/whatever
<HymnToLife> did you manage it ?
<unrea> how do i use dualscreen with ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> unrea: configure xorg.conf properly
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: http://pastebin.com/594501
<jack> i'm a newby can i ask something?
<unrea> jetscreamer, how do i do that? :D
<HymnToLife> jack > of course
<Jhair> jack: you already did
<HymnToLife> lol
<ndlovu> my hard drive is killing me with slow disk reads... any suggestions of good hard drive testing programs in linux?
<jack> he he thnx
<drjohn> does security really depend on the OS or the user or admin setting it up?  im a bit confused with that question
<jack> so i have installed ubuntu 5.10 right now
<jack> how do i install plugins like flash player?
<Nabiki> Is there a command to test that all my dependencies are in place accross the board? :)
<HymnToLife> !tell jack about flash
<heyjoe2> #easyubuntu might be good
<unrea> jetscreamer, I tried, but then it couldn't find my screen, so i had to change it back :/
<Healot> drjohn, just remember, software is created by human, if human is dumb, then software is dumb too
<chmod775> I am looking for a vpn client software which I can use it to connect  remote
<chmod775> ?
<Jhair> chmod775: you want to connect to a vpn server?
<chmod775> Jhair, yes
<Healot> remember "people","people" and "people"
<Jhair> chmod775: a windows-based or linux-based vpn server?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: make any sense out of the pastebin
<chmod775> Maybe anything ?
<marcin`> hello #ubuntu
<Jhair> chmod775: for a windows-based you can use the pptp package and a patched kernel AFAIK.
<jetscreamer> unrea: i can help you later but i have to get ready for work soon... nvidia.com has a list/readme if it's nvidia, if it's not nvidia i can't help you anyway
<HymnToLife> !tell marcin` about hello
<Jhair> chmod775: I use that to connect to the vpn of my company which is a windows server
<chmod775> ok
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: sudo lsof | grep -i /media/new
<chmod775> SO how do I install it ?
<marcin`> could someone tell me how could I to record some internet radio to mp3/ogg file?
<unrea> jetscreamer, it's not an nvidia, thanks for the help anyway :)
<Jhair> chmod775: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: yep
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: try the mv command now?
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: did the lsof | grep command not return anything?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: nothing
<milamber> nfts disks r not readable with ubuntu ?
<jack> i have another question plz
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: ok 'should' work
<jetscreamer> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: should do a lot of things
<heyjoe2> but isnt
<heyjoe2> busy again
<jetscreamer> sudo lsof | grep -i media
<milamber> thnx
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: http://pastebin.com/594520 does that mean it is a openoffice file-writer perhaps thats holding it back, cos i just closed it
<LuisBG> what's the easiest way to install an airport wifi card in ubuntu? it's for a powerbook
<bfield> ndiswrapper?
<LuisBG> isn't it going to be in the install cd of dapper?
<LuisBG> there is a free source driver... just wondered the ubuntu way to install it
<bfield> not to sure of that... altho, I can't wait for dapper
<jan_> hi, how do 'devid' of a pci device look like?
<jan_> with lspci, to ndiswrapper
<Healot> ndiswrapper works with Windows XP driver...
<LuisBG> bfield, me neither, tried to dist-upgrade the other day and messed up all my apt :S
<aleph0> hello everyone.
<Healot> if it is from the source, the same way any GNU/Linux would do, LuisBG
<bfield> you know
<aleph0> I'm having problems with system load. my server hangs and a lot of time is spent in I/O wait. I can't seem to track it... any pointers?
<LuisBG> Healot, isn't the module system in ubuntu a little different, I mean it has to work with the kernel packages
<bfield> the easist way to do it Luis, is to get ahold of the dapper sources.list, and then just apt-get upgrade.
<LuisBG> aleph0, what does top say?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: did that pastebin shed any light
<jan_> hi, how do 'devid' of a pci device look like?
<Healot> no... it is the same on all Linux, at least on most Linux
<inversan> what so men
<aleph0> something like this:
<aleph0> Cpu(s): 30.7% us,  7.5% sy,  0.0% ni, 28.2% id, 33.4% wa,  0.1% hi,  0.2% si
<eth0> hi, could anyone tell me, is it best to learn bash or c programming first?
<aleph0> but wait time can peak at over 90%
<bfield> eth0, did you look for howto's?
<LuisBG> eth0, I think C
<bfield> hmm
<thelamb> definately bash first
<bfield> I agree with Luis there.
<eth0> bfield: couldn't find anything on google
<bfield> hmm
<LuisBG> Healot, i'm adapted to having the sources in /usr/src... any pointer to a howto ;) ?
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: do you think its a good idea to take my computer to a computer store to get them to fix all my usb issues?
<bfield> lemme see if I can find some (eth0)
<eth0> bfield: thanks :)
<naila> ola
<bfield> eth0, here's a good link for C programming
<bfield> http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/
<naila> hello
<aleph0> is there something like 'top' which tells me exactly which process is causing the I/O wait ?
<LuisBG> bfield, I tried to upgrade to dapper and weird massive dependency problems mid-way
<bfield> luis, well I guess I'll just wait the month or two till they release it.
<bfield> ususally is best that way
<eth0> bfield: im not looking for a text on c, i aleady have a couple of books
<Healot> oh... you need to install the kernel source... just like all GNU/Linux
<LuisBG> bfield, LOL isn't it 6.4?
<bfield> luis, yea thats what I heard
<eth0> bfield: im wondering whether to startr with c or bash
<LuisBG> eth0, top has several keys to view stuff... like m for memory I think, look at the man to see if there is one for I/O
<jan_> hi, how do 'devid' of a pci device look like?
<bfield> eth0, I'd say bash then, its bit easier
<CarinArr> eth0, it depends what you want to do
<bfield> eth0, have you looked into realbasic?
<eth0> what's realbasic
<heyjoe2> im having problems with two usb devices in general. do people think if i take it into a computer store theyd be able to fix it for a small fee? cos its quite complicated getting ppl to help me remotely.
<aleph0> LuisBG: it shows I/O but not on a pre process level.
<LuisBG> aleph0, mmmmm then I'm clueless
<aleph0> me too :(
<bfield> eth0, its the basic programming language, but with an easy use IDE, very similar to Visual Basic
<CarinArr> ack
<LuisBG> aleph0, try killing processes until you spot the problem
<eth0> bfield: well i've already started with c
<aleph0> I had something like this before. only then it was the disk.
<CarinArr> eth0, i'd stick with c
<CarinArr> if you know c it's easy to learn other things
<aleph0> my system is fastest after I killed everything :)
<bfield> eth0, well then stick with it, it's all prefrence I guess
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: i think you'd be wasting your money personally. you may not beable to renamethe mount point due to automount stuff, not sure... try just using a different mountpoint. heyjoe2 , gtg work now:/ g'luck... (but hey it seems to function... what happens if you take it out of the omputer and put it back in.. does it automount?)
<eth0> alright, thanks :)
<CarinArr> c has a slightly steep learning curve but it's worth it
<bfield> np
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: it automounts. the other problem i have is a thumbdrive that wont mount
<heyjoe2> and the mac os x computers at uni wont recognize my new volume mp3 player
<eth0> carin: yeah
<poet_> hello guys, how to compile modules for ubuntu?  for example: pl2303
<chmod775> how do I update to new gnome ?
<chmod775> gnome 2.14 ?
<coach> hi@all
* Thug-N-Me pa alll
* xota saluda!
<jan_> how do i find the id to a pci-wlan card?
<coach> i've got a prob with my ubuntu
<aleph0> eth0: bash is not a good place to start IMHO. and neither is c. to start learning programming first take a look at something like python or something. it's quick to learn, easier thatn c and it's teach you all the basic concepts without having to worry too much about pointers and stuff
<jetscreamer> heyjoe2: the thumbdrive is similar, but uses a different /dev device.... you can do it!
<heyjoe2> jetscreamer: any tips on how to get started?
<jan_> how do i find the device-id to a pci-wlan card?
<chmod775> try iwconfig
<coach> i cant mount my cdrom, though ts not wrecked...what shall i do?
<chmod775> u mean wireless card right ?
<bfield> jan, either that or lspci
<tritium> eth0: python _is_ a great langauge to learn with.  In fact, the package (and book) diveintopython is installed by default on ubuntu.  That's a good one to learn from.
<transgress> what file do i need to edit to get iwlist to use wlan0 instead of eth2 as my wireless card because as far as i know it should still be wlan0 after upgrading to breezy right?
<eth0> aleph0: yeah, i've heard  that b4 that it's not the best one to start with, but are pointers really that complicated?
<jan_> bfield, how does it look like in lspci? 0000:02:7.1
<eth0> aldren: i've not used them that much
<eth0> er
<eth0> aleph0: i've not used them that much
<p0mppu> hi everyone
<bfield> jan, yes, thats right
<coach> i want to install wow with cedega, but when i insert the 4th cd, i can't mount it...
<VladDrac> anyone here ever got breezy installation to work with 3ware 9550 raid controllers?
<p0mppu> is there a way to install OpenOffice.org 2 in the Dapper dev version?
<p0mppu> the whole thing
<aleph0> eth0: they're not impossible to learn, but it's be more fun if you start with something that you can get going with straight away... with c it'l take you longer to have fun ;-)
<p0mppu> it seems I can install else but not the Writer, or if Writer, then it removes the others
<tritium> p0mppu: it gets installed by default
<p0mppu> tritium: not on my pc
<tritium> p0mppu: /j #ubuntu+1
<gzzzt> hi, wheres the modprobe.conf in ubuntu? i cant find it
<p0mppu> what's that?
<LuisBG> how stable is dapper flight 4 ?
<tritium> p0mppu: the channel for dapper questions
<p0mppu> ok
<p0mppu> thanks
<crimsun> LuisBG: soon to be deprecated by Flight 5
<p0mppu> and sorry :)
<crimsun> gzzzt: there shouldn't be one, else /etc/modprobe.d/ is skipped
<eth0> aleph0: yeah, good point
<bfield> later everyone
<gzzzt> crimsun, i just installed a new sounddriver, and it tells me to modify that file... how do I handle this now?
<eth0> aleph0: but are pointers tricky?
<eth0> aleph0: oh sorry
<USER016623> oh, i go
<eth0> aleph0: i misread what u last said
<crimsun> gzzzt: don't touch /etc/modprobe.conf . Which driver did you install?
<eth0> aleph0: but are pointers tricky?  <---- ignore that
<USER016623> but, need we speack english, because we are italian
<netface> ATI 9800PRO@XT compatible ubuntu?
<aleph0> eth0 they're not tricky, they're annoying ;-)
<gzzzt> crimsun, nvidia nforce sounddrivers
<eth0> aleph0: yeah i don't totaly understand the point of them so far
<USER016623> we have just 5 minutes
<crimsun> gzzzt: those are oss-based, not alsa. You won't be able to use alsa applications with them.
<USER016623> Morgante merda!
<crimsun> gzzzt: I highly recommend you use snd-intel8x0 instead, which Ubuntu does by default.
<USER016623> adesso avremmo proprio bisogno di droga
<coach> tritium, hello?
<tritium> yes, coach?
<gzzzt> crimsun, i want to use hardware mixing, since i want to play and hear music or use teamspeak at the same time..,. so i guess using the nvidia drivers is my only chance aint it?
<coach> i wrote a pm to you, would u look at it, plz?
<henk> is there a tool that can figure out my messy documents and files ? i have many backups of partial backups of documents etc. The drives are a mess, i'm looking for some tool that can help me clean is up (identufy duplicate dirs/files etc)
<tritium> coach: I didn't get it.  You've probably not registered/identified
<netface> Enemy territory @ 9800 pro @ubuntu?
<coach> oh, sry^^
<Jhair> henk: tree
<eth0> aleph0: except with bash, learning all the unix commands and kinda makes things a lot easier tho, no? cuz the shell does all the work for you?
<crimsun> gzzzt: no, what you want to be able to use is pcm multiplexing, not hardware mixing (that's a recording/monitoring feature in pro audio cards)
<coach> tritium, i wanted to install wow with cedega, but the 4th cd doesn't want to get mounted-.-
<transgress> hey what's the wiki page for setting up the nvidia driver?
<suppaman> hi
<nijan> Hello, I've been unable to install any program, I've tried to run apt-get update, to set up the keys, but nothing solves the problem. I've been receiving alway the same "impossible to install  package x" message.
<tritium> !tell transgress about nvidia
<crimsun> gzzzt: while nvsound.ko will give you that, you will give up any sort of audio work done in alsa
<USER016623> Dreita camminava lentamente lungo il porto. fu il vento di maggio che le scompigli i capelli a farla ritornare nel passato ormai scordato di amarezza e delusione...era di nuovo lei, dopo essere stata soltanto incertezza ed inganno..ma, forse, non era stato bello credere di essere cambiata?
<tritium> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tritium> coach: bad CD?
<gzzzt> crimsun, would that be a bad thing? since my only wish is to hear music, use teamspeak and play games
<crimsun> gzzzt: if you use nvsound.ko, make sure you set everything to use oss instead of alsa.
<coach> no
<eth0> aleph0: or am i looking for a book on linux, rather than bash?
<henk> Jhair hmm tree |wc -l gives me 87897 lines.... so that is not something i'd call a big help :)
<crimsun> gzzzt: no, it's not a "bad" thing per se. We just won't field your support questions, since we can't access the source code.
<tritium> coach: why do you suspect it won't mount?
<USER016623> senti, io sto chattando col mio amico immaginario che  seduto al mio fianco e non conosce l'inglese, quindi, rispettami. grazie  gi una giornata di merda
<tritium> USER016623: stop please!
<gzzzt> crimsun, exactly that is my problem: i want to disable alsa but cant, since im not supposed to do it via modprobe.conf
<netface> need help, please!!! Radeon 9800 pro@xt driver install ubuntu?
<crimsun> gzzzt: no, that's simple. Just blacklist the 'snd' module
<coach> tritium, i tried, but i only got "no media found"
<crimsun> gzzzt: there's no need at all to touch /etc/modprobe.conf
<gzzzt> crimsun, whats simple for is maybe hard for me. how do i do that?
<crimsun> gzzzt: echo snd | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<USER016623> Tirami su il viso, che da troppo tempo ormai lascia riposare gli occhi sull'asfalto nero luccicante di sperma vivo.
<eth0> aleph0?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<gzzzt> crimsun, and this will do what?
<crimsun> mike with the cluebat
<crimsun> gzzzt: prevent alsa drivers from loading on next boot
<USER016623> crosta, hai corrotto la bellezze del mio culo!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@85-18-14-10.fastres.net]  by tritium
<tritium> !tell USER016623 about it
<gzzzt> crimsun, if i do that, i can easily undo it by removing it from that list, aye?
<crimsun> gzzzt: certainly.
<coach> tritium, any idea why it says so?
<gzzzt> crimsun, i appreciate your help, thanks a lot
<tritium> coach: no, not really...
<crimsun> gzzzt: np
<poet_> hello guys, how to compile modules for ubuntu?  for example: pl2303
<coach> hmpf....
<crimsun> poet_: on breezy or dapper?
<mumbles> wee
<coach> k, cya@all
<mumbles> ubuntu works on my laptop
<mumbles> now ive got to get the wireless card working :(
<poet_> crimsun: breezy
<crimsun> poet_: install build-essential, gcc-3.4, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> poet_: take your source and compile it using CC=gcc-3.4 against linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<srid> how do I use emacs-gtk2 with anti-aliased font path in ubuntu?
<vax_> hi room
<Drakonik> This is the channel for the Ubuntu linux distro, right?
<rysiek|pl> yup
<Drakonik> Just checking.
<matt__> does anyone know where i can get the w32codecs from???
<HymnToLife> !plf
<ubotu> I heard plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<p0mppu> matt__: mplayer site
<p0mppu> mplayerhq.hu ?
<matt__> i downloaded them ages ago via apt-get but ic ant now??
<Drakonik> I just downloaded ubuntu 5.10 with BitTorrent, and I burned the .iso onto a CD I have. What do I do now? I've already tried booting from the CD, which is what I think I was supposed to do.
<rysiek|pl> anybody knwos why the /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh script doesn't get called upon boot-up, when usplash is runnung, although it definetely should?
<HymnToLife> Drakonik> it is
<matt__> 
<GnarusLeo> Activating windows in VMware seems to be an impossible task ... anyone got any clues?
<tristanmike> Drakonik, out of curiosity, did you accedentilly burn the iso file as a single file? or when you look at the disc are there many files?
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: yep, use QEMU
<rysiek|pl> :)
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, QEMU? whats that? Another VM?
<Drakonik> tristanmike: One sec, let me look.
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, and is it easier to activate it with that?
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: yes, it's "another VM", but a GPLed one, too
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: I haen't used it, actually, but I've seen it at work
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, now _that_ i like, though I have bought vmware
<sm> hi all.. what's a good way to schedule recording from audio streams nightly ?
<nickrud> rysiek|pl, the first line of console-screen exits if usplash is running
<Jhair> does QEMU support Windows XP?
<Drakonik> tristanmike: It's not even seeing the CD.
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: and I have never seen VMWare on Linux work
<Jhair> I mean can I run Windows XP on it?
<gzzzt> crimsun, at boot it still shows two alsa cards, and "initializing alsa". and even more the nforce2 audio is still described as "alsa mixer". what should i do else?
<tristanmike> Drakonik, :? well, that's not right :P
<rambo3> VMWare worked fine for me
<rysiek|pl> jhair: I suppose you can. I have seen a Windows98SE installation (!) on QEMU on Debian on... PowerPC!!
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, well, vmware is up and running and worsk great (!). Its actually impressive fast ... but the win activating thing doesnt work (couse it cant recognize my key with the Virtual hardware) ... think QEMU should have the same problem
<rysiek|pl> I mean: Woindows98SE INSTALATOR
<Drakonik> tristanmike: My burner has never worked quite right. At least, I think so, because I"ve rarely, if ever, used it before.
<rambo3> but use allways gpl software if there is substitute.
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: I have no idea, to be honest. I would just advise you to try it :)
<tristanmike> Drakonik, do you normally have a problem reading disks?
<Drakonik> NOpe.
<Drakonik> Assuming they're un-damaged, of course.
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, thanks for the advice then :) Ill give it a go
<tristanmike> Drakonik, even burned ones?
<Drakonik> Hm.
<tristanmike> Drakonik, yes, hm indeed...what program did you used to burn?
<Drakonik> Well, I don't think I've used any burned discs. At least, not in this box.
<rysiek|pl> nickrud: yes, I know it exits, but look at the comment: "check if usplash is runing and skip this, we'll get run again later"
<rysiek|pl> nickrud: and it doesn't :/
<Drakonik> I used Hero Burning Rom. It's all we've got.
<Drakonik> *Nero
<tristanmike> Drakonik, that should be fine
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: my pleasure. always like to advertise GPLed software ;)
<GnarusLeo> yeah, got your back
<Drakonik> Anyway. What were you saying about the .iso being one file, as opposed to several?
<HymnToLife> Drakonik> When you browse your CD, do you see one .iso file ?
<nickrud> rysiek|pl, good point.
<gorkendel> hola
<Drakonik> I can't browse the CD.
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> Drakonik> then there's obviously a problem
<Drakonik> I'm guessing that there was some kind burning error.
<tristanmike> Drakonik, well, if you just "burned" the iso, you would have one file on the cd "image.iso" which is incorrect (it's a comman mistake) so you have to burn "the image file" or something similar which "decompresses" the iso and puts it in it's proper format
<Drakonik> ALthough Nero didn't give me any.
<rysiek|pl> nickrud: well, yeah, but I would dearly love to get this point to a point where the script actually gets called ;)
<Drakonik> Hm.
<Drakonik> I see.
<tristanmike> Drakonik, if you can't browse the cd, then it may be possible that you didn't burn it..what does the file size say for the cd? or does it error saying there is no cd?
<Healot> anyone successfully compiles dapper's firefox on breezy?
<Drakonik> It says that there's no CD in the drive.
<tristanmike> Drakonik, so it seems that there was a problem with the burning, did you get any errors while burning?
<Drakonik> Nope. No errors at all.
<tristanmike> only the one drive
<nickrud> rysiek|pl  /etc/init.d/usplash is supposed to re run console.screen
<rysiek|pl> yeah, looking into it right now
* rysiek|pl is looking into it right now
<heyjoe2> anyone help with getting the computer to recognize a usb device?
<Ex-Cyber> heyjoe2: what kind of device?
<michael> deusche sever??
<GnarusLeo> OMFG! Conserning win license authorizing with Virtual Machine, MS states that its "only one key pr. machine" - EVEN if its a virtual machine (wich PRESISELY uses the same hardware) ... Thats the most stupid off-GPL thing I have ever heard!
<pedrocr> does ubuntu support ntfs RW by default?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> ntfs is read only
<pedrocr> HymnToLife: because I connected an external USB disk and it seems to be mounted RW
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, did you get that?
<pedrocr> HymnToLife: the /etc/mtab line says "rw"
<chrisw69> hi
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: get what?
<michael> de server?????
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, OMFG! Conserning win license authorizing with Virtual Machine, MS states that its "only one key pr. machine" - EVEN if its a virtual machine (wich PRESISELY uses the same hardware) ... Thats the most stupid off-GPL thing I have ever heard!
<chrisw69> is it possible to use tahoma on linux?
<heyjoe2> ex-cyber: it is a 128mb legend usb drive
<rysiek|pl> pedrocr: there is a working way of getting RW NTFS on linux
<rysiek|pl> pedrocr: gimme a sec
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: yep, roflmao :] 
<Healot> that's really dangerous...
<Drakonik> Okay. How do I get the "image file" that I need to burn to the CD? I can't use my unzipping util, so do I need to download it or something?
<pedrocr> rysiek|pl: yes, I know, but I'm mystified why ubuntu seems to mount rw without me doing anything
<Healot> can be done, not recommended though...
<GnarusLeo> nah, I used RW on nfts 4 years ago, it worked for about 1 year, then it crashed :)
<rysiek|pl> pedrocr: it doesn't mount rw. the default driver doesn't support rw
<HymnToLife> Drakonik> in Nero you choose "Open file"
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: what did you use? Captive-NTFS?
<idefix> when you have a script called runfs you run it with ./runfs, right?
<HymnToLife> and open your.iso
<louka> hi
<Drakonik> Oh.
<Drakonik> D'oh.
<heyjoe2> Ex-Cyber: it is a 128mb legend usb driv
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, dont remember actually, think MDK had something unofficial ..
<larsemil> idefix, sh runfs
<shivan> Hi
<idefix> why do I get a silly output like nohup: appending output to `nohup.out' ??
<Drakonik> I hope this works. This is my last blank CD.
<rysiek|pl> GnarusLeo: well, Captive uses the official Microsoft drivers - just establishes a compatibility layer between the M$ NTFS driver and the Linux kernel :] 
<GnarusLeo> hehe,good luck :)
* tristanmike crosses his fingers for Drakonik 
<idefix> ./runfs and sh runfs both give it
<GnarusLeo> rysiek|pl, that sounds safe enough? Ever tested it?
<chrisw69> can i use tahoma on linux?
<HymnToLife> Drakonik> hold on a sec
<tristanmike> chrisw69, the font?
<chrisw69> ya
<Ex-Cyber> heyjoe2: I'm not sure what to suggest... normally USB drives "just work" in ubuntu
<idefix> larsemil?
<nickrud> idefix, that's an info thing; you might be able to get rid of it with a >/dev/null in the right place in the script
* Drakonik holds on.
<larsemil> idefix,  dont know
<tristanmike> chrisw69, i think you'll have to bring a copy of the ttf over, but all "ttf's" can be used un Ubuntu
<idefix> am I allowed to paste the script into here? I was just trying to install this program called slimeforest
<idefix> it's only three lines
<chrisw69> how do i install it?
<heyjoe2> Ex-Cyber: i plug it in and nothing happens
<heyjoe2> Ex-Cyber: and it works a charm on the mac os x's at uni
<jan_> when i do a lspci i get id on my wlan card: 0000:02:07.0, but it's supposed to be on the form XXXX:XXXX. What is the trick here?
<tristanmike> chrisw69, you should be able to drop it in your /home/<user>./fonts  directory
<heyjoe2> ohwell. anyone else know how to specially configure usb drives?
<chrisw69> cool thanks
<idefix> #!/bin/sh
<idefix>   cd `dirname $0`/jquest
<idefix>   nohup ./jquest -fullscreen (is this supposed to install the downloaded program slimeforest?)
<tristanmike> chrisw69, er/home/<user>/.fonts
<tristanmike> grrr!
<HymnToLife> Drakonik> here's what you need to use http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/8537/nero1gj.jpg
<tristanmike> chrisw69, that is    /home/<user>/.fonts
<shivan> wtf ? oaidl_p.c:5455: Fehler: Zuweisung der schreibgeschtzten Variable guid
<larsemil> heyjoe2, tried mounting it? do a dmesg and se if ubuntu recognizes it as a disk
<shivan> Pls help me
<idefix> :-|
<Drakonik> There's a problem. It says that I can't start a multi-session disc for some reason.
<larsemil> idefix, u have nohup on comp?
<DjDarkman> hi ,how can i restart alsa?
<tristanmike> multi-session?
<idefix> there is a man nohup, so I think so..
<chrisw69> thanks
<tristanmike> Drakonik, it should be saying that
<mike-e> hi where's the wiki for upgrading hoary to breezy
<shivan> Can you help me pls -> oaidl_p.c:5455: Fehler: Zuweisung der schreibgeschtzten Variable guid
<HymnToLife> Drakonik> see the red ellipsearound the open button, click on it
<nickrud> idefix, no idea, never heard of it. > /dev/null after -fullscreen should get rid of the info message though
<HymnToLife> and choose your iso
<idefix> I'd rather have the message and the game installed
<briceg> oh yes common goodbye!
<shivan> Some1 from german ?
<Drakonik> You must have a different verion than mine.
<HymnToLife> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<axisys> how do I access global address book suing evolution?
<rysiek|pl> shivan: #ubuntu-de
<Drakonik> Mine is probably four or five years old.
<idefix> I'd just like the game installed!
<HymnToLife> hmm
<axisys> !evolution
<ubotu> axisys: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tristanmike> Drakonik, look for an option "burn image file" or similar
<HymnToLife> can you gat me a screenshot of yourd ?
<HymnToLife> yours*
<Drakonik> Will do.
<axisys> !addressbook
<ubotu> axisys: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jimjawn> Hey all!  I'm having mad problems with ctrl+backspace resetting my gnome-session.  I think it might be XGL anyone know how to fix it?
<gnomefreak> jimjawn: please ask in #xgl-ubuntu
<Drakonik> Okay, I saw the burn image file, and it's running.
<tristanmike> Drakonik, that should work for you
<jimjawn> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> jimyw
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, to late :P
<gnomefreak> lol what else is new :)
<gareth> hi
<gareth> ive just hosed my PC
<gareth> as in 100% gone
<gnomefreak> gareth: what did you do?
<gareth> and as i cant reinstall windows, i could use some help
<gareth> i intended to install ubuntu on a separate partition
<gareth> but windows wouldnt boot after that
<paradizelost> Hey all.  I'm having some problems getting vncserver to work
<windowmaker> HAH
<gareth> so i cant install windows- because it was oem
<windowmaker> that's so funny to see as son as you enter a channel
<paradizelost> it seems to start, but doesn't
<gareth> so, i need to know how to use this
<tristanmike> gareth, do you mean you borked it resizing your partition?
<paradizelost> and i'm not getting any errors
<gareth> not exactly
<vars> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gareth> it worked the partition resize let ubuntu boot, but 2 windows files got lost
<gareth> at least thats what i think
<gareth> but now i only have ubuntu
<jadrifter> Good Morning all.
<tritium> gareth: not likely
<Drakonik> Okay. The CD is burned.
<Drakonik> Now, how do I boot from it?
<gareth> so i need to know, does ubuntu have a firewall included in the default install?
<codemac> Is there somewhere I can search online for officially supported packages for ubuntu?
<paradizelost> gareth: i recommend installing firestarter
<nickrud> gareth, check to see that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9962 is at the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst , if not add it
<WilliamCai> Hello guys
<jadrifter> Anyone know how to change the default editor from nano to vim in Ubuntu?  I can't find the setting in /etc
<tristanmike> Drakonik, so take the same steps, in your BIOS configure your boot order to boot from cd (if it isn't already)
<gnomefreak> Drakonik: put it in the cdrom reboot go into bios make sure you change it to boot from cdrom
<idefix> what does it mean when you run a command immune to hangups?
<Drakonik> I don't want to make it permanent, though.
<nickrud> jadrifter, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<tristanmike> Drakonik, we'll change it back :)
<WilliamCai> Could anybody show me some clues about the status of Ubuntu Server features?
<Drakonik> D'oh!
<Drakonik> RIght. I...forgot about that.
<Drakonik> Well, I'm going to reboot, and if it works, then I'll come back here and report, somehow.
<kumy> hi
<vars> hey i have a geforcefx 5500 is that a gforce 2?
<jadrifter> nickrud, god bless you!  I was going crazy!
<tristanmike> Drakonik, see you in a half hour to an hour
<Drakonik> Alrighty then.
<kumy> I've a problem : my "lo" interface doesn't start at boot... could you help me ? please
<paradizelost> Hey, can anyone help me with vncserver?
<gnomefreak> vars: install the nvidia-setting and the nvidia-glx
<tristanmike> Drakonik, hint, once your installed "Applications-Internet-xchat"
<Ohm> HI guys
<jadrifter> update-alternatives.  Is that a Ubuntu program?  I've never seen it before.
<Ohm> How can I KILL a program in process?
<Drakonik> Thanks. I was hoping there'd be an IRC client in there.
<tristanmike> Drakonik, you know it ;)
<paradizelost> ohm:  kill -9 pid or killall -9 programname
<Drakonik> Hasta luego, mi amigos.
<Ohm> I can't stop it, clickong in X close
<nickrud> jadrifter, it's a debian thing, carried over. all the alternatives are listed in /etc/alternatives
<Ohm> hmmmm
<paradizelost> ah,  xkill
<idefix> can anyone explain to me how to install a just downloaded program?
<Ohm> I will try that
<michael> dusche sever?????????'
<michael> deusche
<vars> gnomefreek   is the binary how to the one i need to follow?
<paradizelost> ohm: just be careful where you click
<Ohm> kill -9 pid? what does mean PID?
<paradizelost> process id
<tristanmike> idefix, which program ?
<gnomefreak> vars: yes just install the 2 i said above
<rambo3> process id
<paradizelost> if you do a ps -eaf, it'll list everything that's running
<idefix> sfa
<Ohm> hmmm, the program name in the case
<Ohm> oks
<paradizelost> there's a process id number
<gnomefreak> michael: #ubuntu-de
<idefix> or slimeforest, a program to learn japanese hiragana and katakana
<jadrifter> nickrud, I was just going through the manfile.  Beautiful!  Gotta love "The Debian Way".
<tristanmike> idefix, sfa?
<vars> ok i've done that and just that
<paradizelost> ohm:  or, if you are really having problems in X,  CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<vars> gnomefreak, do i have to enable it or anything?
<paradizelost> it will kill X
<vars> or just start x?
<gnomefreak> vars: are you on breezy?
<jadrifter> nickrud, thanks again.  I'm a sys admin, we're switching our servers to Ubuntu, and I keep getting nano when I go to edit unless I remember to set the visual env.
<vars> yes breezy
<vars> --- server install though
<nickrud> jadrifter, yeah, that's exactly where you want to be as an admin :)
<vars> shouldn't be a problem
<Ohm> but CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, logoff?
<gnomefreak> vars: you have any gui?
<vars> fluxbox
<paradizelost> ohm:  it kills X and everything that would be running in X at the time
<tristanmike> idefix, how did it download ? deb? tar.bz2 ?
<Ohm> My problem is, the GNOME ART-MANAGER is dowloading 1500!!!! backgrounds
<gnomefreak> vars: ok use the enable command shown on that page than restart X
<idefix> sfa.tgz
<Ohm> and, I can't stop it
<idefix> tristanmike: sfa.tgz
<vars> gnomefreek thankyou
<paradizelost> how did you pull that off??? ;)
<kumy> anyone for my loopback interface problem that doesn't start at boot ?
<paradizelost> xkill should do the trick
<gnomefreak> vars: yw but you may also need to run another command
<ryanakca> to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu or xubuntu without having to downloading an install disk, you just go "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" once you've got "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" (if you want to get rid of kubuntu)   and vice versa for ubuntu - kde or xubuntu, right?
<tristanmike> idefix, ok, so right click on the file and select "extract here"
<idefix> I moved the directory to ~/bin
<paradizelost> just run xkill, then click in the window you want to ogo away
<idefix> should I extract it to the desktop you mean?
<tristanmike> idefix, yes
<Ohm> How I see a programa ID?
<nickrud> ryanakca, install yes, but uninstall no
<paradizelost> you won't need the pid with xkill
<idefix> ok there is now a slimeforest directory on my desktop
<paradizelost> xkill will turn your mouse cursor into a skull and crossbones
<Ohm> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: that will remove the meta package but there is alot more involved than just running apt-get remove
<Ohm> good
<paradizelost> just click in the window you want to go away
<tristanmike> idefix, you should do all your work from somewhere in your /home<usrname>  directory, I perfer working from the Desktop then cleaning up after I'm done
<axisys> !ldap
<ubotu> axisys: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<axisys> !openldap
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<Ohm> It is the KILLPROGRAM in KURUMIN?
<paradizelost> just be careful not to click on the desktop or anyhing
<vars> gnomefreak, what is the other command that i need to run?
<nickrud> lol
<paradizelost> not familiar with kurmin
<axisys> is there a openldap pkg out there for ubuntu?
<Ohm> hmmmm
<Ng> axisys: yes
<Ohm> oks
<tristanmike> idefix, ok, enter the directory and search for either something that ends in ".sh" or something that says "configure" do you see either?
<Ohm> I will try
<Ng> axisys: it's probably called slapd
<gnomefreak> vars: you might have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure you have the driver setting to nvidia
<tristanmike> idefix, can I get a link to the file to see what you have?
<rysiek|pl> brb
<idefix> there's runfs.sh, runwin.sh, two txt files and a jquest directory
<paradizelost> anyone available to assist me w/ vncserver, i installed it, it seems to start, no errors, but doesn't
<idefix> http://lrnj.com/
<Drakonik> Well, that was a resounding failure.
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, "vncserver :0" gives you what?
<tristanmike> Drakonik, ohhh, why? same thing?
<chrisw69> hi there
<Ohm> :) thats OK!
<Ohm> thanks!
<paradizelost> says that it's taken
<henk> in gnome my volume wheel on my keyboard works and it shows a popup with the volume. How do i get this in kde ?
<paradizelost> but i want to havea vncserver running on :1
<idefix> tristanmike http://lrnj.com
<jager> anyone know a way to detect machines that are spewing virii on a local network?
<Drakonik> Well, my BIOS was already configured to use Boot-from-CD as it's first priority, however: It iddn't boot from the CD.
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, "vncserver :1" then?
<paradizelost> New 'sobek:1 (dan)' desktop is sobek:1
<jager> i thought maybe etherape would show me this traffic but it does not appear to do so
<tristanmike> Drakonik, can your browse the cd now?
<paradizelost> but it doesn't actually start
<Drakonik> One sec
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, what do you mean? What error do you get?
<tristanmike> chrisw69, hi, please keep all conversation here, thank you :)
<chrisw69> ok
<paradizelost> no error, but there is no process running when it finishes
<chrisw69> i can't copy to the font folder
<chrisw69> it says i don't have permission
<chrisw69> I'm new :\
<tristanmike> chrisw69, you can't copy to /home/chris69/.fonts  ?
<Lorentz`> evening people
<jager> in fact it shows me less traffic than i expected by far
<tristanmike> chrisw69, it's no worries at all =)
<Lorentz`> i'm currently working on changing the default gnome menu items for a corporate rollout of ubuntu
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, so when you type "vncserver :2" or whatever .. do you get something like "New 'X' desktop is tryodin:2
<GnarusLeo> " ?
<Lorentz`> but according to the manual, i should be able to enter applications-all-users:/// in nautilus
<Drakonik> Nope. It's not reading a CD.
<Lorentz`> it gives me an error though
<Lorentz`> anyone who can tell me wether applications-all-users://, preferences-all-users://, etc have been removed in ubuntu?
<tristanmike> Drakonik, hmmm
<paradizelost> yes.  but if i do a ps -eaf there is no process in the list, and i cannot connect to the session
<tristanmike> Drakonik, do you have other burned cd's there you can try...?
<chrisw69> i can't copy the font i want over though
<vars> ok how many kb asre in a Mb
<idefix> tristanmike? do I need java or something for the program?
<chrisw69> how do i do it?
<Drakonik> There was the first one I burned which had the same problem.
<tristanmike> idefix, sorry, I don't think so....looking....
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, do a "ps aux | grep vnc" and check for any XrealVNC or something in that list
<paradizelost> root      6249  0.0  0.0   1624   492 pts/2    S+   10:20   0:00 grep vnc
<paradizelost> is the only item
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: how do you remove kubuntu / kde and install ubuntu / gnome? or can they co-exist?
<vars> ok how many kb are  in a Mb  i am serious
<paradizelost> vars:1024
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, hm, thats strange ... have you checked your deamons?
<paradizelost> for example???
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: they can both be installed on system and you choose to use either one at log-in screen under sessions
<tristanmike> idefix, ok, easy peasy
<Ohm> My totem cantt open any video :( What I do?
<tristanmike> idefix, i ran the game in full screen there and couldn't get back, :P lol
<vars> so a 256 MB would have 256*1024   kb?
<paradizelost> vars: http://familyinternet.about.com/cs/computinghelp/l/aa052401a.htm
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, probably an easier way to display them, but old school I use the "service" command (not installed default by ubuntu) to list my services
<gnomefreak> vars yes
<idefix> so it works on your PC!
<idefix> tristanmike..
<tristanmike> idefix, simply cd into the slimeforest folder and type "./runfs" for full screen and "./runwin" for windowed mode
<tristanmike> idefix, yeah, looks neat
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, what is good old "service" command substitued with in ubuntu?
<idefix> when I do this I get nohup: appending output to `nohup.out`
<tristanmike> Drakonik, I'm beginning to suspect a bad drive
<idefix> when I do this I get nohup: appending output to `nohup.out'
<rysiek|pl> nickrud: ok, I got the problem with console-screen.sh not being called by usplash almost pinned-down, would you help me for 5 mins with a sorta long IF condition?
<Drakonik> It's possible.
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, top ?
<nickrud> rysiek|pl, I'm a low intermediate bash scripter, but I'll look :)
<Drakonik> But, I don't think my drive is bad. It read everything else I put in.
<idefix> oh heck!
<tristanmike> Drakonik, do you have another burned cd, aside from the first one, you can try and read dat off ?
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, can you stop and start services with top?
<Drakonik> Hm.
<Drakonik> Let me look. I might be able to find one.
<vars> gnomefreak, should i use frambuffer/
<vars> ?
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, man top  :P
<chrisw69> can anyone tell me how to install tahoma on my system
<nickrud> GnarusLeo, invoke-rc.d is the services semi-equiv
<rysiek|pl> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<gnomefreak> vars: start with no
<idefix> tristanmike, how come your linux does it and mine doesn't?!
<vars> wha the heck is frmaebuffer?
<GnarusLeo> there you  have it, thanks nickrud  ... paradizelost, did you get that?
<paradizelost> nuts, was looking elsewhere..
<paradizelost> get what?
<idefix> :'''(
<Drak|Busy> Okay. One drive can read the burned CD. Now to test the other.
<GnarusLeo> use invoke-rc.d to display your deamons
* [Leo]  is away: OuT
<idefix> tristanmike? you still with me?
<rysiek|pl> nickrud: this seems TRUE upon shutdown, but FALSE upon boot-up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9963
<tristanmike> idefix, sorry
<tristanmike> idefix, phone call
<idefix> nohup: appending output to `nohup.out'
<idefix> that's what I get
<rysiek|pl> nickrud: and this needs to be TRUE if the console-screen.sh script is to be executed
<tobias_> #ubuntu.se
<Drak|Busy> Well, I think I may have found the problem.
<remybr> Hello, I need some help. I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on a imac 233. Anyone know how to disable DRI during the instalation?
<paradizelost> ok, so with that, what should i be checking to get vncserver working?
<tristanmike> idefix, so you "cd slimeforest" and run "./runwin" and nothing?
<axisys> Ng: I just need the ldap client.. slapd is the answer?
<Drak|Busy> The burning drive can't read the burned CD>
<Drak|Busy> Let me rebot and try again.
<idefix>  ./runwin
<idefix> nohup: appending output to `nohup.out'
<nickrud> rysiek|pl, I don't know what half of those things are supposed to do in the first place
<gnomefreak> abs guide :)
<idefix> tristanmike  ./runwin
<idefix> nohup: appending output to `nohup.out'
<rysiek|pl> nickrud: ok, I'll set some more debug in place in usplash script (so that we know, what is TRUE and waht's not) and reboot to see the output
<paradizelost> ok, i loaded tightvncserver instead of vnc4server, but i get an error about not being able to open default font 'fixed'
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, I hounestly dont know ... just found out that vncserver wasnt a daemon at all .. sry
<tristanmike> idefix, it appears it may be library issues, like you don't have the proper ones installed
<tristanmike> idefix, ....looking.....
<idefix> so.. how do I fix this?
<GnarusLeo> damn VMware takes alot of mem
<Healot> yes...
<paradizelost> gnarusleo: what version of vmware are you using?
<HymnToLife> what did you expect ? lol
<HymnToLife> you run your OS twice
<axisys> !slapd
<ubotu> axisys: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<w0rmz> when is the next release of ubuntu ?
<rysiek|pl> april
<gnomefreak> april 20th
<nickrud> !info slapd
<ubotu> slapd: (OpenLDAP server (slapd)), section net, is optional. Version: 2.2.26-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 844 kB, Installed size: 2396 kB
<tristanmike> idefix, the readme is crap
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, VMware Player 1.0.1 build-19175
<paradizelost> because with vmware server, you can have it cache most of the vm's to disk, reduce the memory usage if you don't use the virtual machine for a while
<paradizelost> i'd use vmware server, it's also free now.
<axisys> nickrud: it should have ldapsearch tool no?
<paradizelost> it's the equivalent of Vmware GSX
<GnarusLeo> HymnToLife, of course ;) but 30% was more then expected ..
<paradizelost> and you can create virtual machines
<nickrud> axisys, you can find out what's in a package on packages.ubuntu.com
<paradizelost> that's what i have running on about 5 machines
<idefix> tristanmike, how long do you use linux?
<w0rmz> gnomefreak. thanks dude
<GnarusLeo> Whats bothering me now is the windows activating on VMware(!)
<gnomefreak> yw
<axisys> nickrud: i will chk it out.. thnx
<tristanmike> idefix, since June of last year
<remybr> Hello, I need some help. I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on a imac 233. Anyone know how to disable DRI during the instalation?
<tristanmike> idefix, open synaptic and search for "sdl"
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, how did your win activation go? If you have it
<vars> gnomefreak yay it works
<gnomefreak> ;)
<paradizelost> just fine.
<emad__> Hi there
<paradizelost> if you have activated the os before, you may need to call M$
<paradizelost> just tell them you are doing a re-install
<idefix> tristanmike maybe it works on hoary and not on my version
<tristanmike> idefix, i'm on breezy
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I meant to ask, did you ever get e17 working?
<GnarusLeo> where will that get you ... apperantly they policy says one key pr machine (EVEN though its a virtual) ...
<idefix> tristanmike hmm, strange
<gnomefreak> nickrud: nope
<tristanmike> idefix, did you search for "sdl" ?
<paradizelost> they don't need to know that.
<paradizelost> :D
<idefix> tristanmike it isn't in the list
<nickrud> gnomefreak, then I'm gonna try one last thing today, then give up
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you couldnt get it either?
<paradizelost> or, you could try a volume license version of windows
<tristanmike> idefix, in synaptic, look for libsdl1.2debian and is it installed ?
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, which is?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I ran into some issues, ran out of time, and haven't had the time to try again
<paradizelost> doesn't require activation, because it can be used on an indefinite number of systems w the same key
<paradizelost> normally used in corporations
<gnomefreak> ahh
<vars> ok, now copuld someone who has actually done this in th past help me with this?   i have a seperate /home with my home information on it and i just reinstalled breezy, how do i recover my old user information?
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, nah, dont use any pirate keys
* nickrud was hoping for a howto
<idefix> tristanmike, there are 5  libsdl1.2debian 's
<transgress> can i ask dapper questions in here or does it have to be in #ubuntu+1
<transgress> ?
<GnarusLeo> paradizelost, not _that_ desperate to get win up running :)
<emad__> I need your help I have just installed ubuntu last releas and when I use synaptic to install gnome-blutooth the error message says :gnome-bluetooth:
<emad__>  Depends: libbtctl2 but it is not going to be installed
<emad__>  Depends: libopenobex-1.0-0 (>=1.0.0-rel) but it is not installable
<emad__>  Depends: python2.4-libbtctl but it is not going to be installed
<HymnToLife> paradizelost> or with OEM PCs
<paradizelost> then just call the activation center, and tell them taht it's a re-install
<idefix>  libsdl1.2debian -alsa, -arts, -esd, -nas and -oss
<gnomefreak> nickrud: not for e17 you wont find one worth a crap
<tristanmike> idefix, just the "libsdl1.2debian" nothing else
<GnarusLeo> !tell emad__ spam
<rysiek|pl> gotta go, guys
<tristanmike> idefix, is it installed ?
<paradizelost> OEM pc's require activation
<HymnToLife> the Windows version I got with my HPs don't require activation either
<LoCusF> !spam
<nickrud> gnomefreak, yours ;p
<paradizelost> hmm most of them that i see do
<rysiek|pl> cu all, cu nickrud, thx for the help :)
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LoCusF
<gnomefreak> emad__: no pasting in here please use pastebin for all your pasting needs
<idefix> tristanmike the square next to it is green
<nickrud> selinium, ryanakca
<emad__> ok sorry
<tristanmike> idefix, ok, that's installed
<GnarusLeo> !tell emad__ pastebin
<gnomefreak> lol nickrud i havent had time to look at it but i think compiling is best bet
<nickrud> darn completion
<gnomefreak> maybe not
<gnomefreak> hold on a min
<GnarusLeo> !tell ?
<idefix> tristanmike, so what else could be the problem?
<tristanmike> idefix, hmm, I suspect libraries because no where does it mention java, flash, or any other crazy software to run, it does mention some libraries are needed but is not specific, the readme as I said, is crap
<sanbec> Hi
<idefix> tristanmike, well I've gotta go, thanks for your help, I guess I'll have to live without the program
<Ash-Fox_> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<tristanmike> idefix, wait, one more thin
<tristanmike> idefix, enter the "jquest" directory inside slime forest
<emad__> any one can help me for gnome-buetooth ?
<paradizelost> any of you guys know how to get squirrelmail working properly on ubuntu?
<idefix> ok
<tristanmike> idefix, and double click on the "jquest" icon
<GnarusLeo> !bluetooth
<ubotu> bluetooth is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<idefix> tristanmike, nothing happens
<paradizelost> i've installed it, but can't access it through the web server that i can find...
<GnarusLeo> emad__, easy howtos
<tristanmike> idefix, ok, see the file nohup.out ? open it and see what it says
<idefix> ./jquest: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<emad__> but there is an error when I need to install it
<sanbec> In firefox, when I click over an irc link, I get a message like "IRC is an unknown protocol"
<GnarusLeo> emad__, wich error?
<Drakonik> Is there some kind of button that I'm supposed to hit to boot from a CD?
<Drakonik> If there is, I've never heard of it.
<tristanmike> idefix, search for "libsdl-image1.2" in synaptic and install
<GnarusLeo> Draconicus, depends on your bios
<sanbec> I want any progrna like x-chat to be opened
<idefix> tristanmike? is that all? will it work then?
<vars> ok, now copuld someone who has actually done this in th past help me with this?   i have a seperate /home with my home information on it and i just reinstalled breezy, how do i recover my old user information?
<tristanmike> idefix, I suspect
<emad__> gnome-bluetooth: Depends: libbtctl2 but it is not going to be installed
<emad__> what shoul i do
<paradizelost> vars:  you would just mount that partition to /home
<HymnToLife> vars> by just remounting your old /home partition on /home
<dyrne> Drakonik: some laptops (toshiba ) you can just hit like 'c' at bootup but normally you have to strike esc or f1 and change the boot order for the computer
<GnarusLeo> emad__, then install the libs
<emad__> ?
<paradizelost> mount /dev/sd## /home
<HymnToLife> (assuming you have the same usernam)
<GnarusLeo> emad__, "sudo apt-get install libbtctl2"
<Drakonik> Crap. I guess that means I'll have to dig though my BIOS and look for a key I'm supposed to hit.
<emad__> it says : but it is not going to be installed for each lib I want to install it seperately
<idefix> tristanmike, do I click "Mark All Upgrades" now?
<tristanmike> Drakonik, your not on a mac are you?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i just heard compiling it is easy :(
<Drakonik> Nope. PC. Desktop.
<rumburack> hi is there someone with hamachi installed ? i need a little help with connecting to friens
<tristanmike> idefix, yeah, just put a check in that one box, and install anything it wants to
<GnarusLeo> emad__, did you do what I told you?
<vars> i did taht at installation, but i can't just pickup my old user account where it was left off
<tristanmike> Drakonik, is it a Dell or something?
<emad__> yes yes yes I know
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I'm probably gonna just get all the debs, and do a dpkg -i * (thank god for aptitude for cleanup, if it really gets choppy)
<Drakonik> Nope. Not a dell.
<Drakonik> It's a "Pravo"
<Drakonik> And really, really old.
<emad__> can I talk to U in private ?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Drakonik> At least, I think so.
<GnarusLeo> emad__, shoot
<Drakonik> It's probably been in the family for a decade or so.
<emad__> first thing ( I'm new in ubuntu  )
<tristanmike> Drakonik, lol, well, I would see if your cd's boot in a friends computer, or at least browseable
<Drakonik> The motherboard has been upgraded, though.
<GnarusLeo> emad__, guess what :) Me too
<Drakonik> Hm.
<emad__> and I'm from kuwait too
<Protocol1> can someone help me on getting proper glx support for my intel video card?
<gnomefreak> lol at i cant compile it
<emad__> poor in english so be patient with me
<GnarusLeo> emad__, well, just dont speak kuwaiti to me and we'll be fine :)
<dyrne> Protocol1: its onboard video?
<Drakonik> I guess I could try loading it on mom's lap-top.
<emad__> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool I hope you will know
<Q-FUNK> is there any repository where I could find versions of ubuntu-artwork prior to 3? i.e. prior to ubuntulooks
<Protocol1> dyrne, yeah
<Protocol1> its a laptop
<tristanmike> Drakonik, just see if it's browesable, no need to write anything over
<nosilver4u> anyone know why svgs wouldn't give me previews randomly?
<tristanmike> Drak|Away, just see if it's browesable, no need to write anything over
<Drak|Away> Yeah, I know.
<rumburack> pls Hamachi users PM me :)
<tristanmike> idefix, how's it comming ?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: do you still have that site (the repo)
<dyrne> Protocol1: i just did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change the video driver to i810 annd the other settings default.  worked for me
<nosilver4u> i have one folder with 2 svgs and some other images, and previews show up in nautilus just fine, but then i have another with tons of svgs, and no previews
<pfhortron> dgen won't work
<GnarusLeo> emad__, well ... you havent actually asked me anything yet, so Ill take a shower, and maybe we'll talk when I get back ... ok
<tristanmike> not well it seems
<Protocol1> dyrne, the video card is a Intel 82852 / 855GM
<Drac|Crate> Hmm..
<Protocol1> its running off that right now...i selected the i810
<emad__> ok ok as you like :(
<poet_> @all: the bet way to compile modulos in ubuntu is with module-assistant ?
<dyrne> Protocol1: the i810 should work i havent used the 910 driver. it should be an option in dapper but not breezy i thing
<poet_> s/bet/best
<paradizelost> anyone know how to install the default fixed font?
<dyrne> think*
<nickrud> http://www.soulmachine.net/breezy/ gnomefreak
<paradizelost> what package i'd look for?
<tristanmike> emad__, what's the trouble ?
<stendhal> hello i search a strategy game
<stendhal> pleas
<nickrud> poet_, so we are all told
<emad__> I want to install gnome-bluetooth , I need it but it wont
<tristanmike> stendhal, "Battle for Wesnoth"
<gnomefreak> ty nickrud  btw you cant compile it :( the depends blow (for dapper atleast)
<pfhortron> can anyone compile pcsx on ppc ubuntu?
<stendhal> tristan_,  i have already this
<Protocol1> I sure hope so....cause im using cedega and I can only run one of my favorite games in software mode
<Drac|Crate> I think I'm having problems with audio CD support. Is there any reason why audio CDs would have difficulty playing in a 16x or 8x drive?
<stendhal> an other pleas
<stendhal> :)
<Protocol1> there is an option to use opengl...but it is very choppy
<paradizelost> drac|crate: do you have DMA turned on?
<frank___> someone wanna give me the veritcl and hoirzontal refresh numbers from their xorg.conf file(for 1024x768 @ 60Hz), or tell me how i can run xorgconfig
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I won't be compiling it, I have religious reasons :)
<paradizelost> hdparm -d /dev/cdrom
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, I'm not sure. How do I check?
<g3nocide> someone wanna give me the veritcl and hoirzontal refresh numbers from their xorg.conf file(for 1024x768 @ 60Hz), or tell me how i can run xorgconfig
<paradizelost> or hdparm -d /dev/hd##
<pfhortron> I almost compiled mupen64 in ppc ubuntu
<paradizelost> whatever your cdrom is
<gnomefreak> lol i dont blame you but im wondering how this is gonna work on dapper :(
<nickrud> g3nocide, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<matrix> Can any one tell me how to connect to VPN
<emad__> many applications in Synaptic wont install
<tristanmike> stendhal, stratagus ?
<ddonky> i clicked on the update thing and it said it was going to install a bunch of stuff like python, so i dod it, and then a message came up saying totem didnt upgrade and i need to run synaptic smart update, or apt-get dist upgrade, what does this mean?
<poet_> nickrud, ?
<g3nocide> nickrud: thanks
<matrix> Can any one please tell me how to connect to VPN
<stendhal> Tristanmike thanks
<nickrud> poet_, it's a good standard method. I was a bit flippant there, sorry
<burebistanr2> sza
<pfhortron> is there a ubuntu PPC channel for PowerPC arch
<paradizelost> drac|crate:  any results?
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, it's on. I should note that I'm riskily running the harddrive and CD-ROM drive on the same cable due to IDE controller problems with this BIOS. Could that also be the cause?
<matrix> Can any one please tell me how to connect to VPN
<gnomefreak> pfhortron: you found it
<paradizelost> could be.
<paradizelost> is the hard drive dma turned on?
<Drac|Crate> Lemme check.
<stendhal> tristanmike,  thanks a lot this is a good gamr
<stendhal> game*
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, yes, both drives have DMA turned on.
<tristanmike> stendhal, I believe it's based off of war/starcraft
<paradizelost> k.  did you say the audio was choppy?
<Drak|Away> Okay, I'm back.
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, is it just me, or has a lot of ppc users been looking for thier own channel lately?
<paradizelost> is the disk scratched?
<tristanmike> Drak|Away, how are things going
<Protocol1> can someone help me get support for my Intel 82852 / 855GM/GE graphics?
<paradizelost> brb
<stendhal> tristanmike,  do you know others games ?
<Drak|Away> my mom's laptop says that the CD has something on it, but when I tried to browse it, there was nothing in the explorer window.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I think I just did something dumb, and need help recovering.  (I'm on my roommate's computer at the moment.)
<Protocol1> proper drivers installed that is
<pfhortron> I want pcsx in ppc ubuntu it should be in the package manager
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: they have
<tristanmike> stendhal,  http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=strategy+games&btnG=Search
<lamp_> Can i work witch ubuntu dapper right now, i run debian unstable at the moment so i'm used to some things :p
<pfhortron> ubuntu runs better than Macosx
<tristanmike> stendhal, browse till your hearts content
<matrix> Can any one tell me how to connect to VPN
<gnomefreak> lamp_: debian unstable is differetn that pre beta
<gnomefreak> s/that/than
<stendhal> tristanmike,  stratagus is not fullscreen
<lamp_> gnomefreak: but does it work?  without many error or something
<tonyyarusso> I turned off my backlight by mimicking the line I found in the suspend script, I think it was 'sudo vbetool dpms off'.  So then, to turn it back on, I tried to reverse it by hitting the up arrow, backspace three times, then on (effectively 'sudo vbetool dpms on'), then my password.  Now the screen is cycling through colors and I can't do anything.  Please help!
<tristanmike> stendhal, hmm, never played it, so I'm not sure of the settings
<fromvega> Hello
<tristanmike> stendhal, i just installed though.... :)
<gnomefreak> lamp_: it runs here but there are a few things that need to be done and the fact that what works today maynot work later or tomorrow
<paradizelost> back
<gnomefreak> lamp_: feel free to use it but you have been warned it may break
<lamp_> gnomefreak: okey thanks i will run it as thirth os :p
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, yes, the audio is choppy. In Sound Juicer, it goes silent for around ten seconds at random.
<tristanmike> stendhal, try running the stratagus command with "--help" to see if you can make full screen, you may need to compile it, I don't know for sure
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, basically, it plays little bits of it at a time, as though it can't read the CD consistantly.
* gnomefreak thinks you should not run it on a prodiuction or everyday pc
<fromvega> I want to setup a webserver with Ubuntu, could you indicate some site about it? What do I need to setup, how to configure new websites, how do configure DNS information and how to secure against network attacks. Thank you!
<nickrud> lamp_, it's feels pretty close to unstable at one of unstable's weaker times
<stendhal> tristanmike,  ok
<paradizelost> is the disc scratched?
<paradizelost> try it in xmms
<lamp_> nickrud: :p
<tristanmike> Drakonik, there are strange happenings over there...
<Drakonik> Yeah, I agree.
<gnomefreak> brb while 5th .deb is downloading :) ill let you knwo how it works out nickrud
* psusi has just about had it with the brain dead things in thunderbird... anyone know of another good mail client, preferably one that also has a win32 port?
<Drac|Crate> lamp_, I run Ubuntu Dapper on several systems. Flight 4 runs nicely. It's the final package inclusion, so you can just keep upgrading things until you one day have the final builds for the official release. I haven't had any problems with the latest stuff, so I recommend you give it a try.
<pfhortron> I can't find the mesa dev libraries in the package manager?
* nickrud loves it when someone else dives first
<tristanmike> Drakonik, how large does your mom's lappy say it is
<Drakonik> Although knowing me, I'm probably missing some simple yet minute detail.
<Drakonik> 270 meg.
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, the XMMS CD plugin won't work for me... it plays silently.
<realPIMP> hello
<realPIMP> :D
<realPIMP> is here someone who likes Fantasy games?????
<lafferpt> where is the apache configuration file location?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I gotta go, se you later
<psusi> lafferpt: /etc/apache?
<pfhortron> is there any way to get opengl in ubuntu Yabause ask's for it
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, that is, of course, when I try to play a CDA file from the disc. I don't know any other way to use the plugin.
<lafferpt> psusi,  conf.d
<lafferpt> ?
<julian9932383> i know this might be a noob question but how do you become the root user in ubuntu
<psusi> lafferpt: huh?
<paradizelost> make sure you are using ther right sound output in xmms
<paradizelost> probably need to change it to alsa
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell julian9932383 about root
<lafferpt> psusi, is it called conf.d?
<gsnedders> is there any proper way to install Ubuntu on PPC in 64-bit mode?
<pfhortron> I get no sound in VBA
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, can you help me get my XMMS CD plugin working?
<psusi> lafferpt: I'm using apache2 and it's master config file is in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, and several sub config files are in the /etc/apache2/conf.d directory
<pfhortron> I think vba runs better in linux than Mac OS X
<lafferpt> psusi, ha ok
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, sorry, didn't see your text. Please use my name so I can see the highlight.
<lafferpt> tks
<stendhal> tristanmike,  do you know bos ?
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, no, it's ALSA. I'm sure. Also, mp3s and such play fine. This is only CD-Related.
<paradizelost> drac|crate:  have you tried using CD Player under the sound and video menu?
<pfhortron> my logitech mouse some times stops in ubuntu from time to time
<erg0t_> hi
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, No, lemme give that a shot.
<erg0t_> dont know if this is the proper channel but... im new to the gimp, and as incredible as it may sound, i dont see any "save" button
<erg0t_> :/
<erg0t_> how do i save my images?
<Drakonik> Ctrl-s?
<pfhortron> does anyone know what program can create iso from cd's
<Antiquitus> erg0t_:  right click on the image ;)
<paradizelost> pfhortron:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/name.iso
<erg0t_> well i'll be damned
<erg0t_> thanks Antiquitus
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, it seems to be missing from the menu. It's probably installed regardless, but didn't show up due to lack of sound hardware initially. What's the command?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I think I just did something dumb, and need help recovering.  (I'm on my roommate's computer at the moment.)
<tonyyarusso> I turned off my backlight by mimicking the line I found in the suspend script, I think it was 'sudo vbetool dpms off'.  So then, to turn it back on, I tried to reverse it by hitting the up arrow, backspace three times, then on (effectively 'sudo vbetool dpms on'), then my password.  Now the screen is cycling through colors and I can't do anything.  Please help!
<paradizelost> drac|crate: i'll probably be shot for this, but you could possibly try using .... automatix
<Antiquitus> erg0t_: the gimp can be a little cryptic at times, but once you get to know it, its an awesome tool :)
<tristanmike> stendhal, sorry afk, i've heard of it
<pfhortron> I know that command , sometimes I get read errors
<kigh_> hi
<pfhortron> mouse stoped again
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, I'm concerned and intrigued. What is automatix?
<erg0t_> Antiquitus, so it seems
<tristanmike> Drakonik, the cd shouldn't be that small
<erg0t_> Antiquitus, thanks for the help :)
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
* Drakonik sighs.
<kigh_> someone know how to disable execshield in dapper? is this bound to the kernel, so do i have to replace it?
<stendhal> tristanmike,  i didn't find where it is on my computer
<stendhal> in terminal i type bos
<tristanmike> Drakonik, it may just be that the software is too old to handle such a new iso, I'm not absolutely sure, but that file size is incorrect
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, thankfully, that's not installed. I don't think I'll do that. What else would you suggest? I think the both-on-one-drive thing might be the actual cause, here...
<Drakonik> Well, I'll look for some open-source burning utility on Sourceforge and try it.
<Antiquitus> erg0t_: sure. :)
<Drakonik> If I manage to find another CD to burn.
<paradizelost> drac|crate, i'd try using separate controllers then
<tristanmike> stendhal, it's stratagus releated, a new mission
<pfhortron> xcdroast can create ISOs
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, I'm afraid I'll need to wait until I get my IDE controller card, then. This old Compaq has a retarded BIOS. :\
<paradizelost> drac|crate: if you have a pci add-in card, it won't work with just a cdrom on, it usually requires a hard drive on the channel
<paradizelost> but you could put the hard drive on the controller and the cdrom on the onboard
<stendhal> tristanmike,  do you speak french, i don't understand you ...
<pfhortron> How do create a disk imahe from disk with two volumes on it
<Drac|Crate> Oh no! I only have two IDE slots, and they're both filled! Damn... I need to find a way around this controller problem.
<ryanakca> is 5gb big enough for swap?
<Ng> easily
<tristanmike> stendhal, no, not in any great ammount
<paradizelost> drac|crate how many hard drives do you ahve in the system?
<tristanmike> stendhal, "bos" is a new map/level for Stratagus
<dyrne> ryanakca: way more than you need prob
<Ng> ryanakca: 2*ram is a useful guideline for how much swap to allow, unless you have a tiny or huge amount of ram
<ryanakca> aye... I have 384mb ram
<wickers> ryanakca, 512 megs of swap sould do
<ryanakca> aye
<ryanakca> ty
<slew> hi. im running nautilus and trying to change the properties of an .mpg. when i right click the icon and go to Properties, nautilus crashes. is there any way to fix that?
<stendhal> tristanmike,
<stendhal> ok
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, hopefully you just noticed my message of dismay. Regardless of that, it is unlikely that this computer's BIOS would properly support booting from the card...
<sinaduel> hello, on k3b when I want to erase a DVD RW do I use quick format? I remember that quick format only erases the TOC or something like that
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try this
<pfhortron> I have a GB of ram
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost, What is DMA? Should I try disabling it for the harddrive?
<wickers> Drac[Server] , no.. it's Direct memory access... and you want it on.
<pfhortron> Direct memory access DMA
<Drac|Crate> wickers, alright.
<paradizelost> drac|crate:  no, you want dma on, makes things go much faster.   i.e. while watching a dvd-movie it would be jerky without it on
<pfhortron> emulator refer it alot
<pfhortron> emulators
<Drac|Crate> wickers, what would be the consequences of disabling it for the harddrive, though?
<dyrne> slew: i hate nautilus.. prefer xubuntu's simple file manager or konq to that
<wickers> slower drive speeds
<Drak|Hunting> I can burn data to a DVD+R, right?
<Drac|Crate> Hmm..
<xerox_> Hello.
<paradizelost> drac|crate: your hard drive would run like crap
<wickers> Drac|Crate, basically you'd put extra load on your CPU to do the same tasks... which makes things slower.
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: understood.
<tonyyarusso> Why did I have to break something at this time of day?  If it was eight hours from now there would be someone that knew what my stupidity did...
<tristanmike> Drak|Hunting, only if your burner supports it
<Drak|Hunting> Hm.
<Drak|Hunting> You mean the hardware or the software?
<tristanmike> Drak|Hunting, um, usually just the hardware
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: you seem to neglect tab completion. Is this voluntary, or have you just forgotten about it? (friendly suggestion)
<Drak|Hunting> Crap.
<fromvega> I want to setup a webserver with Ubuntu, could you indicate some site about it? What do I need to setup, how to configure new websites, how do configure DNS information and how to secure against network attacks. Thank you!
<vars> how do i import firefox settings
<tristanmike> Drak|Hunting, it should say on the front of your dvd burner something like DVD +/-
<paradizelost> ahh.  didn't know about it...
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> thanks
<sinaduel> How do I burn AVI's onto DVD's so the work on DVD players?
<Drak|Hunting> Crapola.
<Drak|Hunting> It only says CD-writer
<vars> wait how do i get the bookmarks?
<tristanmike> Drak|Hunting, and you're trying to burn a dvd?
<foampeace> Sub-process bzip2 received a segmentation fault.
<Drak|Hunting> It's the only blank disk I could find.
<Drac|Crate> vars: Rename the new file folder to something else in .mozilla/firefox/profiles, then move your old config file into the directory and rename it to the original new profile's name. Alternatively, edit the config file in the same directory to point to your old config.
<foampeace>  Possible causes are (most likely first):
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl
<foampeace>    (1) The compressed data is corrupted, and bzip2's usual checks
<foampeace>        failed to detect this.  Try bzip2 -tvv my_file.bz2.
<LuisBG> any ubuntu in powerbook user?
<tristanmike> Drak|Hunting, lol, well that's your problem right there. First, you can't read/write dvd's in any "cdrom/writer", second, unless you downloaded a dvd iso, you have to burn the iso to a cd
<foampeace> im like now what
<Drac|Crate> vars: Sorry, I mean move your old config FOLDER into .mozilla/firefox.
<Drak|Hunting> Grrr...
<Drac|Crate> vars: Gah! I mean .mozilla/firefox/profiles! Move it to there. Yes.
* Drak|Hunting bangs forehead against wall.
<labanux> does any one can give me suggestion what kind of IDE that i can user to build GUI app on Ubuntu?
<Drak|Hunting> GRAH!
<Drak|Hunting> Why does the universe conspire against me?
<tristanmike> Drak|Hunting, yeah, that's pretty frustrating
<Drak|Hunting> Ah well.
<Drak|Hunting> I'll look for some CDs.
<Drac|Crate> vars: Sorry about the confusion. I hope you got the right message. >_>
<labanux> does any one can give me suggestion what kind of IDE that i can user to build GUI app on Ubuntu?
<LuisBG> I apt-get installed linux-image headers and modules and after I rebooted it crashes at load, and seams like the old kernel doesn't work anymore too :(
<foampeace> Drac|Crate: because you believe it to be true. negative anticipation. the opposite of faith
<LuisBG> labanux, there is an ide to make gtk guis
<Drac|Crate> LuisBG: That's very odd. Have you tried booting in "recovery mode" via the list when pressing Esc when GRUB first starts?
<labanux> LuisBG, gtk guis?? what is that?
<LuisBG> Drac[Server] , not using grub but yaboot, it's in a mac
<Drac|Crate> foampeace: Pay closer attention to your tab completion. :P
<LuisBG> labanux, know gtk?
<djk_> anyone familiar with latex?
<labanux> LuisBG, Glade?? is this what you mean?
<kigh_> what is (not does) this "execshield" stuff in dapper drake? is it compiled into the kernel? a module? userspace stuff? what is it? or: (this is what i want) how do i disable it?
<LuisBG> labanux, exactly
<paradizelost> well, i got my vnc issue resolved...
<foampeace> Drac|Crate: ya heheeh
<foampeace> im an ass
<Inf3ctedFx> I have a problem trying to upgrade my sources.list, the message said.. : W: Coulnd't stat sorce package list http://package.freecontrb.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ packages.freecontrb.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 no such file or directory)  what should I do?
<paradizelost> needed to install just "vncserver" instead of vnc4server or tightvncserver
<LuisBG> how stable is drapper's flight 4 and what does drapper drake mean?
<pinkisntwell> who thinks ubuntu's web fonts look ugly?
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, comment that line out
<paradizelost> Inf3ctedFx: please use pastebin
<Inf3ctedFx> ok. sorry for the flood
<kigh_> LuisBG: for me its very stable .. had no issue until now
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: congrats. Say, if the BIOS doesn't see the secondary controller port because of BIOS retardedness, does that mean that Linux won't, or will Linux be able to take over control of the board and properly utilize all hardware without BIOS interference?
<eXistenZ> why not all the installed packages appear in the menu?
<LuisBG> kigh_, downloading it because I have to reinstall anyway
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, can you say "non-offical repo"
<cvtboudreaux> I have a question, would it be possible to shrink my ntfs partition with XP on it (so i can put linux on my laptop) and whats the best tool for this?
<kigh_> paradizelost: pastebin for one line? :D
<labanux> i want to make a gui app, that can easily install on another linux os..
<Inf3ctedFx> what u mean with that tristanmike
<LuisBG> does really apt-get install nvidia-glx install the nvidia driver with 3d acceleration? come from ati, sounds too easy ;)
<kigh_> LuisBG: then try drake
<labanux> but i still can't find any good s/w
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, I mean it can give you a whole slew of trouble
<kigh_> LuisBG: yes it did. :D
<LuisBG> cvtboudreaux, partition magic but it's danger gander
<LuisBG> kigh_, can you promise?
<Inf3ctedFx> but why I getting that message? tristanmike ?
<GnaLeo> sorry about that .. damn unstable wireless
<pinkisntwell> cvtboudreaux: I did that using ntfsresize and fdisk, booting from the livecd
<labanux> using glade means using GTk, and gtk is too difficult for me
<paradizelost> Drac|Crate: sometimes, it can override the bios
<paradizelost> kigh_: i can get a one-liner to fill the screen...
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, their server may be down, may have changed, the file may be removed
<kigh_> LuisBG: hm. i do not promise anything, but on this machine, yesterday, apt-get install nvidia-glx && /etc/init.d/gdm restart was anything i had to do
<paradizelost> :D
<willmc> hi guys, anyone know how to have synaptic automatically expand the 'Terminal' view when applying updates?
<prower> Hello everyone :> I'm a long-time user of Ubuntu, but I'm a bit concerned about the addition of click-n-run coming in...will that mean that in the future certain packages will only be available for a fee?
<LuisBG> anybody knows if the airport driver comes native in drapper? it is meant to be one of the upgrades from breezy
<cvtboudreaux> i was looking at partition magic, laptop came with everything preinstalled (as usual) and id hate to have to reinstall everything
<kigh_> paradizelost: maybe, but not using the IRC protocol.
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, you should check out "easyubuntu", it uses the plf repos, but is much safer
<LuisBG> kigh_, hope it's that easy with me
<gnomefreak> prower: click and run has nothing to do with the gpl
<kigh_> :D
<gnomefreak> or the cost
<LuisBG> anybody uses ubuntu in powerbook/ibook to ask about some performance questions?
<davidX-> whats a decent gui icq client thats in ubuntu's packagel ist/
<prower> gnomefreak: Ahh, I see
<Inf3ctedFx> I have easyubuntu..
<davidX-> err list :D
<LuisBG> is there a cputemp app for ppc?
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, oh, is that what's causing the error?
<gnomefreak> davidX-: xchat for a gui irc app
<tonyyarusso> prower: No.  It's not CNR like the other you're thinking of; the functionality is achieved through a tool called gdebi that's just a front-end type thing to dpkg and dependencies.
<Inf3ctedFx> I already run it.. but now.. should I check easyubuntu often tristanmike ?
<willmc> davidX- GAIM
<davidX-> licq seems to fail on dependancies
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, sure, you can even see what's going on in #easyubuntu
* gnomefreak uses irssi but its not gui
<davidX-> willmc: ahh didn't know gaim supported icq now i haven't used linux as a desktop in years :D
<Inf3ctedFx> noo, the error is causing becuase I was trying to add some programs and the sinaptic pops up showingme there is some availabel updates..
<zach> Hey all, I got a quesiton for ya... I have been messing with stuff and I can't figure out how to disable tap clicking on my Dell Inspiron 6000's Touchpad
<Drac|Crate> cvtboudreaux: I think gparted can do this. gparted is available on the LiveCD and is very good at resizing partitions. Just be sure to defrag your zany NTFS partition so that the files aren't scattered everywhere, making the parititon appear a lot fuller than it is.
<gnomefreak> davidX-: yes it has a plug in for it iirc
<zach> Does anyone know of a way?
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, if you use easyubuntu, then I'd say you would no longer really need the plf line in your source.list
<prower> tonyyarusso: Ahh, I see...so it won't interfere with synaptic/apt-get
<Inf3ctedFx> I was trying to make that updates and I get that message
<willmc> davidX- it sure does :) !!
<tonyyarusso> prower: Nope.
<Drak|Hunting> Gah. I give up. I'll try it again tomorrow, once my brain has recovered.
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, that's why having unoffical repos can break systems
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh oks tristanmike  one thing i'm pretty new with easy ubuntu.. how can I use it???
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, if you don't mind me asking, what's the program you want
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: For this "BIOS Override" do I need any kind of special boot commands or some such? The BIOS is so weird on this machine that it probably doesn't even try to use it...
<davidX-> willmc: awesome thanks!
<willmc> davidX- my icq number is in the earlky 9 million!!
<willmc> joined ages ago!!
<gnomefreak> nickrud: if your here it works :)
<uri> hello all! keep up the good work ubuntu team!
<zach> I hate touchpads tap ability... Has anyone been able to get it disabled?
<gnomefreak> brb
<paradizelost> possibly, but w/o knowing the system intimately, i don't think i could really help you do it.
<foampeace> did someone abuse exploits?
<willmc> so does anyone know how to have synaptic automatically expand the 'Terminal' view when applying updates?
<paradizelost> Drac|Crate: possibly, but w/o knowing the system intimately, i don't think i could really help you do it.
<Inf3ctedFx> I went to APlications/Add Aplications.. and I'm trying to get programs like gnome backer. NU, Best, etc etc etc  tristanmike
<huuhuhu> Alguem do BRASIL AI????
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: What sort of stuff do you need to know about it? I'll be happy to tell any needed details. :)
<Inf3ctedFx> huuhuhu: n parla portugues...
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, ok, comment out that line and sudo apt-get update
<LuisBG> is there a cputemp app for ppc?
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: That is, I'll be happy to tell as much as I actually know about it. I don't know what chipset it uses for IDE and such...
<Inf3ctedFx> oks tristanmike  thx
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, you don't have any other unoffical repos in there do you?
<kenzoix> hi all.....help me, I can't install libc6-dev package
<uri> I just got a quick question. How do I reconfigure the x server from the command line? (I swapped my HD into an older laptop. And I would like to choose the "framebuffering" option, if my memory serves me correctly, in order to get the gdm to work)
<Inf3ctedFx> I have no clue.. how can I find out?? tristanmike ?
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, like debian ones
<Inf3ctedFx> checking on my sources.list?
<tonyyarusso> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, you can paste your sources.list on pastebin and I'll have a look
<kenzoix> It says that package linux-kernel is not installed
<sinaduel> Helo, I am inquiring about how to burn AVI's so they are readable on DVD players
<Inf3ctedFx> ok let me show u give me the address to paste
<paradizelost> Drac|Crate: I'd almost have to be in front of it...
<kenzoix> but I've installed the linux-kernel-headers package, and it's seems it was installed correctly
<tristanmike> !tell Inf3ctedFx about pastebin
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, check your pm
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: Ah... Well... It might interest you to know that I built it into a milk crate. XP
<Celestianpower> Can someone help me with Synaptic please?
<paradizelost> uri: if iirc, framebuffer is console.  but you can use xorgconfig to change it
<chmod775> yes sure
<tristanmike> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<paradizelost> uri: the X config file that is
<eXistenZ> any good multimedia repos. for downloading w32codecs and such?
<chmod775> yup !helpme
<chmod775> lol
<Inf3ctedFx> tristanmike:  here u go..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9964
<chmod775> !w32codec
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<sinaduel> Hello, I am inquiring about how to burn AVI's so they are readable on DVD players
<kenzoix> hey, no one can help me?
<chmod775> tell eXistenZ about w32codecs
<paradizelost> sinaduel: you would need to transcode them to an mpeg format and use a dvd authoring program
<kenzoix> !msg alsa-source
<ubotu> kenzoix: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: It's an old Compaq, some kind of weird three-plug AT machine. The BIOS has limited options. There is a single 16x CD-ROM drive and a 20GB Maxtor harddrive. There is around 196MB RAM, a mixture of PC66 and PC100. Both IDE drives are on a single cable in the primary controller port. The CD-Rom is the slave drive.
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, yeah, comment out the wine/opera lines, leave soulmachine commented
<sinaduel> paradizelost: Such as qdvdauthor?
<Inf3ctedFx> let me c
<paradizelost> sinaduel: don't know for sure, i don't do that on a linux box.
<uri> paradizelost: so xorgconfig will do the trick from the command line? (I have no gdm running on my laptop.)
<paradizelost> sinaduel: i just know that avi's can't be directly burned and be playable
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, the thing about "non-offical repos" is, they're ok if you trust them but only have them active when you are getting software that is strickly from those, then when you get the stuff, comment them out again, don't leave them active and you should be good to go
<Inf3ctedFx> ok done
<paradizelost> uri: xorgconfig will re-setup the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Inf3ctedFx> oohhh ok tristanmike  can u recomend me a good source.list??
<paradizelost> Drac|Crate: i think it's just time to upgrade man... ;)
<zach> Hmmm Has anyone here dealt with tapping on a Synaptic Touchpad from a Dell Inspiron 6000?
<Inf3ctedFx> or do u know where can I go an get more?
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, what you have is ok, stick with that and you'll be fine
<GenfooCGI> uggg CGI:IRC is annoying -_-
<eXistenZ> what's the address of multiverse repos. ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eXistenZ about multiverse
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, just make sure you leave all unoffical repos commented untill you need them
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, brb
<Inf3ctedFx> ok tristanmike  thx.. now last question how can I operate easyubuntu?
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: This isn't my main system. Trust me. I don't have money for another board, and this one fits the crate PERFECTLY. It's just a pet project, really. My question is simple: Will Ubuntu be able to use the CD-Rom drive if the BIOS doesn't see it?
<uri> paradizelost: I have no program installed called xorgconfig
<unclewezter> bios must see the device
<Drac|Crate> unclewezter: Why is that?
<unclewezter> put the cd on its own cable/port
<Drac|Crate> unclewezter: Secondary IDE control in the BIOS is broken.
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedFx, type "/join #easyubuntu" for all you questions
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<unclewezter> cd on same as hd will slow the whole mess down considerably
<paradizelost> uri: do you have xorg installed?
<p0mppu> hi again
<paradizelost> uri: or xfree86
<Inf3ctedFx> ok thx again tristanmike
<paradizelost> Drac|Crate: some can, some cant
<Drac|Crate> unclewezter: I noticed, but it's my only option right now. You'd know that if you paid attention.
<chmod775> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<p0mppu> has anybody got experience on formatting devices or creating filesystems on them? I have an usb-memory key that claims it's 8MB but it's really 256MB and I'd really like to do something about it..
<unclewezter> dullard
<unclewezter> dded drac|crate!*@* to ignore list
<Drac|Crate> paradizelost: Well, I'll give it a shot. This BIOS was NOT designed to communicate with the OS at all, I'd imagine. I think if Linux can take control of an oversized harddrive after the BIOS boot, it can take control of a CD-ROM drive.
<paradizelost> uri: because if you have xfree86, it'll be called xf86config
<nickrud> uri, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<uri> paradizelost: I have whatever came with the install CD (breezy).
<paradizelost> uri: try what nickrud suggested
<Drac|Crate> What is the command for the CD player?
<eth0> hi, is it worth reading into the more advanced linux commands, or is it all doable in x?
<uri> paradizelost: I have no program called "xf86config" either (sorry for the troubles)
<dooglus> when I run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in dapper, chroot'ed to an etch partition, my desktop wallpaper gets replaced with weird pictures.  should I report that against dapper or etch?
<Drac|Crate> eth0: It's all doable in X, but all the same, it's good to learn if you ever want to tweak your system to the ultimate configuration.
<Sincops> hi all! i'm looking for a way to update my site code without having to download and upload all the files manually. any help would be appriciated :)
<lafferpt> i configured the .htaccess in phpmyadmin dir to prompt for a password but now it returns this error: cannot load mysql extension;
<lafferpt> please check PHP configuration. what do I do?
<eth0> Draconicus: i c, thanks :)
<nickrud> dooglus, that is a loaded question :)
<cjohnson> I have a Wifi card (a Netgear WG311) which Ubuntu seemingly detected, but it's not picking up any network.  If I do iwlist wlan0 scan, it says no results instantly
<eth0> Drac|Crate: i c, thanks :)
<dooglus> nickrud: why?
<eth0> heh
<paradizelost> eth0: i highly recommend becoming familiar with the command line, because what happens when your X isn't working?
<Storkme> how can i send files between my lan computers without having to use SCP? (because SCP needs a password at runtime)
<eth0> paradizelost: yeah, i guess. if it's just for that thought i'll learn it later
<paradizelost> Storkme: you could install and configure samba
<nickrud> dooglus, probably dapper, because if it's relevant, they'll forward to upstream
<eth0> paradizelost: thought/though
<paradizelost> eth0: then you'll put it off until you need it, then you'll be fuX0red
<HappyFool> Storkme: ssh can use .ssh/authorized_keys and .ssh/id_dsa for automatic authentication
<dooglus> nickrud: what do you mean by 'loaded question'?
<Storkme> paradizelost, what's samba?
<HappyFool> Storkme: although leaving .ssh/id_dsa unencrypted is not recommended
<paradizelost> Storkme: usually used for sharing between windows systems
<slew> hi. im running nautilus and trying to change the properties of an .mpg. when i right click the icon and go to Properties, nautilus crashes. is there any way to fix that?
<uri> nickrud: OK nick, thanks, I'll give it a shot when I get home.
<paradizelost> Storkme: think of it as the equivalent filesharing and it doesn't require authentication unless you tell it to.
<eth0> paradizelost: yeah, i see what ur saying, but it's a lot of work just for that eh
<paradizelost> eth0: well, it would be either that or re-install your system...
<eth0> paradizelost: yeah that's what i was thinking
<paradizelost> eth0: for some reason, i get the feeling your rather new to *nix
<eth0> paradizelost: yeah, im pretty new, i'd rather get on with learning c for now tho
<paradizelost> eth0: because it can be a pain in the @$$ to get everything back the way you had it.
<Zjm7891> Is it possible on 2.6 to disable tapping for a touchpad?
<eth0> paradizelost: yeah, true
<willmc> ahh the tapping!
<Zjm7891> Yessums its horrible!
<paradizelost> eth0: sometimes, you'll need to know command line to get stuff working properly in C, or parsing error logs
<DanEagles> Hey guys.  I'm having a major problem with Ubuntu today. lol
<Zjm7891> I move my mouse around and it just randomly switches focus!
<eth0> paradizelost: oh really, i didn't know that
<Drac|Crate> eth0: No problem. A friendly tip, by the way: Try to cut down on the chatspeak usage. It's kind of a self-degrading, if you know what I mean.
<eth0> Draconicus: chatspeak?
<paradizelost> eth0: the biggies are going to be grep, less, vi, cat
<eth0> Drac| chatspeak?
<lafferpt> i configured the .htaccess in phpmyadmin dir to prompt for a password but now it returns this error: cannot load mysql extension;
<paradizelost> eth0: you can cat /var/log/messages|grep whateveryouarelookingfor
<Drac|Crate> eth0: Using "c" and "u" and "y" in place of "see" "you" and "why" :P
<eth0> paradizelost: ahh, i c, no i already know the basic commands
<Sincops> hi all! i'm looking for a way to update my site code without having to download and upload all the files manually. any help would be appriciated :)
<paradizelost> eth0: it's not difficult to learn either.
<eth0> drac|: oh ok :)
<eth0> bah
<DanEagles> Ok, here's the problem.  I attempted to run Ubuntu (Intel x86) on my Compaq Presario V2000 Laptop.  It has an AMD Sempron 32-bit Processor.  Anyways, when the cool little ubuntu-logo comes up after you log in with the user account, it freezes the machine completely...mouse doesn't move and the only way to shut down is a hard reset.  What could be wrong?
<Drac|Crate> With ADHD C is nearly impossible to learn. X_x
<eth0> paradizelost: yeah, i know all the basics, just wondered if it's worth getting to an advanced level
<p0mppu> maybe I just have to believe this usb memory stick is really broken..I can't even create partitions on the 8M it says it has "unpartitioned"
<eth0> on command-line
<paradizelost> eth0: i would recommend learning perl, it's good on both windows and linux, can be used for shell scripting, writing gui's, etc...
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: What'd you do to it? :P
<eth0> paradizelost: i've got quite a way into c
<trappist> ditto for ruby, except ruby's better ;)
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: put it in a Windows machine
<p0mppu> :)
<eth0> paradizelost: well not that far
<paradizelost> eth0: and it's easier than C, becasue you have scalars, denoted by $, arrays denoted by @, and hashes.
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: Oh noes! :P
<fateminasab> How can i disappear update icon?
<p0mppu> it seems to have destroyed it, and shrank it's size from 256M to 8M
<p0mppu> :(
<p0mppu> so typical windoze
<Drac|Crate> Indeed.
<DanEagles> *pokes someone*
<eth0> paradizelost: yeah, i know that c isn't the easiest
<paradizelost> eth0: you don't have to declare variables to be integer, etc....
<Zjm7891> Hey atleast windoze will let me disable tapping on my touchpad!
<eth0> paradizelost: i see
<gnomefreak> fateminasab: to remove update notifier right click on it and remove from panel
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: Are you sure you didn't accidentally cram the thing into a firewire port or something?
<paradizelost> if you go to my site, http://www.paradizelost.net  i have some scripts there you could reference if you are interested
<DanEagles> Ok, here's the problem.  I attempted to run Ubuntu (Intel x86) on my Compaq Presario V2000 Laptop.  It has an AMD Sempron 32-bit Processor.  Anyways, when the cool little ubuntu-logo comes up after you log in with the user account, it freezes the machine completely...mouse doesn't move and the only way to shut down is a hard reset.  What could be wrong?
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: no, how could I put an usb stick into a firewire port? :)
<eth0> paradizelost: me?
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: I dunno... Do you have any magnets in your pockets? XP
<paradizelost> eth0: yah
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: no I don't :)
<p0mppu> this thing sucks
<p0mppu> and what I got from google was "it happens"
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: Did you sit on top of a guitar amp while playing?
<paradizelost> http://www.paradizelost.net/plog/filemgmt/viewcat.php?cid=1
<p0mppu> did I what?
<p0mppu> :D
<paradizelost> is the section you'd want to be in
<jmartini> eth0: You might also look at python since its ported to windows and *nix and is a pretty full featured scripting / glue language
<Jhair> DanEagles: does that laptop have an ATI graphics card?
<fateminasab> When i right click on it there is no "remove from panel"
<DanEagles> Jhair: Yes it does.
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: Just checking every possible scenerio. USB sticks are pretty tough these days, and I don't see how Win2k or higher could screw it up... Win98 with drivers, though...
<phil500> could someone help me with this wlan thing? got so far that iwconfig gives me a signal level, but i cant get any acces point.
<Jhair> DanEagles: do you use the ATI propietary driver? or the xorg free source driver?
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: well that's the situation :D
<p0mppu> 98SE
<eth0> jmartini: i think imma stick with c for now, might learn python later though
<paradizelost> p0mppu: make sure the stick doesn't have a secure partition on it, some of the sticks have a password protected secure area
<DanEagles> Jhair: Right now I'm assuming is the propietary driver--I'm running Windows XP Home edition right now--the driver is from a support CD which came with the system.
<gnomefreak> fateminasab: are you talking about the lil red circle in top right hand corner of gnome desktop
<jmartini> phil500: make sure you're spelling the ssid correctly. I fought with mine for hours before I spotted a typo in the ssid
<eth0> paradizelost: are they perl scripts?
<paradizelost> eth0: yep
<KuDeTa> hey
<iGotNoTime> does anyone here have problems with Skype ending the call after just a few seconds?
<phil500> thanx i posted a thread here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=809586&postcount=4
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: anyway, from Google I found pages telling me it happens on win2k at least too..screwing up usb sticks
<KuDeTa> how do i eidt the etc/network/interface file
<paradizelost> eth0: some have been made into a .exe for windows with par
<KuDeTa> i tried sudo edit <file>
<eth0> paradizelost: ok, thanks :)
<Zjm7891> KuDeTa: sudo nano <file>
<KuDeTa> kk
<fateminasab> yes
<gnomefreak> sudo gedit :)
<paradizelost> eth0: if it's in the MB's then its an exe
<Zjm7891> nano =P
<rumburack> some suggestion on program to speak via local lan between ubuntu and windoze ?
<Storkme> paradizelost, is there like a command line version of samba?
<gnomefreak> fateminasab:  give me a min ill go back into gnome
<Jhair> DanEagles: I know about issues with ATI cards + propietary drivers + AMD64 systems, but it could be that i386 systems are also affected. Could you try using
<Jhair> Option "NoAccel" "true"
<eth0> paradizelost: if i learn a secondary language it would probably be c++/perl
<Jhair> in your xorg.conf configuration file?
<iGotNoTime> rumburack, USB drive :P
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: Well, 98SE was a little better at handling USB sticks, but not high-capacity ones like that. It's probably Windows' fault... Have you tried mounting it from command line without the help of fstab? "mount /dev/sda1 -t usbfs /media/usb" (mkdir /media/usb/ if it doesn't already exist)
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: Also try sdb1, sdc1 and soforth.
<DanEagles> Jhair: Last time I attempted that, I couldn't get to a runlevel--it froze when I tried.
<paradizelost> Storkme: samba is a service.  you would configure it, start the service, then just mount the //ip.ad.dr.ess/share to a location on the system you wanted access to
<paradizelost> Storkme: then you would just copy stuff to that location
<paradizelost> Storkme: think of it like mapped network drives in windwos
<paradizelost> eth0: they are very similar
<Jhair> DanEagles: oh well, I ran out of ideas, but it seems to be a problem with the graphic card indeed... those freezes but I could be wrong
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: hey it seems to have mounted it :o
<p0mppu> but what the heck
<DanEagles> Jhair: May I send you a pvt message?
<p0mppu> 001  002  003  004  005  devices
<p0mppu> is the contents
<p0mppu> ?
<Zjm7891> Whats the easiest way to kill Ubuntu?
<eth0> eth0: c++ and perl?
<paradizelost> DanEagles: does it do it if you boot to a livecd?
<Zjm7891> Just totally trash it?
<Zjm7891> I think I'll just do that then deal with the random clicking
<paradizelost> Zjm7891: what do you mean to kill ubuntu?
<eth0> paradizelost: c++ and perl?
<paradizelost> eth0: yep
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: Ooh... that's not the right device. I had the same issue with an mp3 player. Try sdb1 and soforth.
<chmod775> !plokadots
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<eth0> paradizelost: oh, didn't know that
<paradizelost> Zjm7891: you could just dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1
<iGotNoTime> Zjm7891, by letting me install programs on your box :P
<Zjm7891> paradizelost:Well its useless to me I can't use it with the touchpad I have(touchpad goes crazy)
<paradizelost> eth0: syntax is very similar
<Absorto> Hello! How can I tell wich package conains a certain file? say, /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile
<Zjm7891> iGotNoTime: lol That COULD work I guess =P
<rumburack> i still cant hear two sources of sound on my ubuntu desktop; i have tried some guide on ubuntuforums.org for alsa, but no result; know anyone good guide ?
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: well it should be the right one according to dmesg?
<p0mppu> still I get the same contents
<iGotNoTime> Zjm7891, I have alot of skills in the area of crashing the system :)
<paradizelost> Zjm7891: you could also do an rm -Rf /
<paradizelost> Zjm7891: scuse me, sudo rm -Rf /
<Zjm7891> paradizelost: Good fix =P
<p0mppu> but the size of the mountdirectory is 0
<jbroome> OH GOD MY SYSTEM!
<Zjm7891> paradizelost: However, do you know of a way to disable tapping on my touchpad?
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: are you sure usbfs is the right fs type?
<swizzle> Does anyone know where I can find a countdown timer for ubuntu?
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: I dunno about dmesg. I never checked that with mine. Um... And yes, usbfs is definitely the right system type for USB flash memory. It stands for "usb filesystem" - you wouldn't want anything else. :P
<Drac|Crate> jbroome: Eh?
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: I've used vfat successfully this far?
<swizzle> Does anyone know where I can find a countdown timer for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> fateminasab: if the red light is in corner that means you have updates and i would run the updates
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: Oh... well.. vfat is if it's formatted under Windows. I suppose that might work as an alternative. Give it a try.
<Jhair> swizzle: sleep ?
<Drac|Crate> jbroome: It's never good to flip out over what could very likely be a simple mistake somewhere. :P
<swizzle> sleep?
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: well it doesn't contain a readable fat filesystem so I cannot use vfat..but should usbfs work too?
<paradizelost> Zjm7891: nope.  i usually leave it on.
<Jhair> swizzle: you can use sleep as counter
<foampeace> will we see the latest blender and yafray in the next release which is when
<swizzle> Jhair: can it do long range dates, like countdown to june 17
<cjuner> Hi there... I'd like to keep my home directory under version control. Any tips? For example which version control system to use? I have some expierence with Subversion and like it for source code management but on the downside - it's simply not made for large files and BerkelyDB (it's backend) is known for easily allowing corruption (at least I heard so). Any ideas?
<fateminasab> but how i can disappear that?
<lafferpt> I can't remove phpmyadmin
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: We're talking about two completely different filesystems, here. If it's not one, it's the other, so it must be usbfs. I'd try vfat for every special device (sd*), first, though. Try sda1, then sdb1, and soforth. Also try sda2 and such with usbfs, though it's unlikely that the device has two partitions..
<lafferpt> it returns an error!
<gnomefreak> foampeace: next release is april 20th and packages.ubuntu.com can tell you what version of blender will be in it
<fateminasab> without updating
<gnomefreak> fateminasab: if you do the updates it will go away
<gnomefreak> ohhhhh
<Storkme> paradizelost, i have no idea what mounted network drives in windows are :| but, is there any way to xfer files without having to run a new process?
<gnomefreak> fateminasab: when you right click on it it should have a remove from panle choice
<paradizelost> without SCP, or using the GUI and browsing to a samba share, no
<foampeace> gnomefreak: next month...is it dapper?
<gnomefreak> panel even
<gnomefreak> foampeace: yes
<foampeace> cool
<foampeace> gnomefreak: is there a prerelease?
<swizzle> Does anyone know where I can find a countdown timer for ubuntu that displays the time on the GNOME Panel??
<nickrud> !flight
<ubotu> nickrud: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> foampeace: right now its in last flight until beta at the end of this month
<fateminasab> all the other icons have but not this one
<gnomefreak> nickrud: it worked you will have fun with it
<p0mppu> Drac|Crate: nope, no luck :/ I wonder how Windows can destroy that memory stick that completely
<Drac|Crate> What is the actual command for the GNOME CD player?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, e17? great!
<paradizelost> p0mppu: what type of usb stick is it/
<gnomefreak> fateminasab: im not sure people have done it
<Drac|Crate> p0mppu: It really seems unlikely that Windows murdered it. I think paradizelost knows more about it than I do at this point, though.
<p0mppu> paradizelost: a normal 256MB usb flash memory stick?
<nickrud> ubotu flight is for info on the dapper flight prereleases, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiTeam?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dapperflight&titlesearch=Titles
<ubotu> nickrud: okay
<gnomefreak> nickrud: after you download enlightenment-data nd enlightenment (they may not install do to conflic with eachother  just run sudo apt-get -f install and it will set up both of them :)
<devlin> One quick question... How difficult is it to setup Ubuntu in a dualboot w/ XP? its currently running on its own system but I want to run it dualboot on my main system.....
<paradizelost> p0mppu: there's no such thing as "normal".  lots of them support secure partitions
<nickrud> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<Absorto> If one wants to find out which package contains a certain file, one way to go about it is:  dpkg -S yourfile :D
<p0mppu> paradizelost: I don't think this one does :) it was a cheap one
<paradizelost> p0mppu: for example, Lexar Jump Drive Secure
<paradizelost> p0mppu: or LG drives
<swizzle> Does anyone know where I can find a countdown timer for ubuntu that displays the time on the GNOME Panel??
<paradizelost> try doing a cfdisk /dev/sd## and see how many partitions are on it
<gnomefreak> swizzle: synaptic
<paradizelost> p0mppu: try doing a cfdisk /dev/sd## and see how many partitions are on it
<swizzle> i looked there, but i couldn't find anything that matched
<gnomefreak> search for timers or something like that
<paradizelost> devlin: just install ubuntu into free space on the drive, and ubuntu will do the rest.
<swizzle> i seached in name and description
<fateminasab> when i right click there is only "show updates", "install all updates", "package manager" , " update package list now"
<paradizelost> devlin: you just need to make sure you have some unpartitioned space
<Drac|Crate> devlin: If Windows XP isn't on there now and you want to have a dual boot, you either need a second harddrive or you need to completely reformat with Windows, and then resize the Windows partition to make room for Ubuntu. There is a third, more complicated option that I've thought of, but these are the two standard procedures.
<gnomefreak> fateminasab: is there a reason you dont want to run the updates?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: without updating how do you remove the red icon?
* gnomefreak thinks it comes in handy
<nickrud> gnomefreak, phone (sorta at work)
<gnomefreak> ah
<p0mppu> paradizelost: gives me a big error :)
<fateminasab> I had a 56K dial up internet
<paradizelost> p0mppu: what kind of error?
<linux06> hello...
<p0mppu> oh no
<Celestianpower> Hi, can anyone help me with Synaptic?
<p0mppu> sorry
<nickrud> telemarketer
<nickrud> swizzle, timer-applet
<p0mppu> paradizelost: "Unknown partition table."
<bina> how do you turn off this autoload thing in KDE?
<p0mppu> then asks if I want to start with an empty one
<paradizelost> p0mppu: if you boot to windows, can you see all of the data on the drive?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: what is wrong with it
<bina> because its going a bit crazy for me
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<p0mppu> paradizelost: nope, on Windows it shows the disk is full, but contains no data
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Well, it comes up with lots of errors every time I load it
<devlin> paradizelost: ack.. since it was a WinXp system from the get go of course the whole HD was set for XP. Does Ubuntu install have a non-destructive repartition option as did *cough* Mandrake did?
<linux06> dhdhgdh
<nickrud> gnomefreak, remove update-notifier
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, what kinds of errors ?
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: I pastebind it
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<Celestianpower> I'll find it
<gnomefreak> ty nickrud
<soundray> devlin: yes, it does
<gnomefreak> fateminasab: in terminal type remove update-notifier
<paradizelost> devlin: you'd be better off using something like partition magic
<linux06> ffjgfj
<paradizelost> p0mppu: then it looks like everything is gone from it, you could just reformat it completely
<devlin> Thanks soundray :) Looks like Ubuntu will be on the good puter w/ in the hour!
<soundray> paradizelost: no, the Ubuntu installer is more reliable than Partition Magic for this particular task.
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: if i had to guess they are repo errors
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, where's the link....?
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: Just finding it
<p0mppu> paradizelost: ok..so a simple question: how do I do it? :) I'd need to format it to be 256M, not the 8M it shows up as now
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, yeah, good guess for sure
<soundray> And Partition Magic is closed source anyway
* soundray turns away in disgust ;)
<paradizelost> p0mppu: if you dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd##  you can write zero's to the drive, then try running cfdisk
<mikelo> anybody know how to configure intel graphics cards?
<devlin> bbl
<nickrud> gnomefreak, doh fateminasab sudo aptitude remove update-notifer :)
<paradizelost> p0mppu: it sounds like the parition table got screwed.  writing zero's should help
<eXistenZ> I installed eboard but it doesn't appear in the games section, why is this?
<p0mppu> paradizelost: it seems it stops writing zero's after the 8M?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: close enough
<paradizelost> p0mppu: try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd#
<lamp_> in found on the ubuntu site that flight 5 is released but i can't donwload it.
<paradizelost> don't put the partition number after
<paradizelost> p0mppu: don't put the partitin number afeter
<Protocol1> can someone help me get an onboard intel graphics card work properly with opengl?
<nickrud> eXistenZ, eboard doesn't have a proper destop definition, so it doesn't go into the menu. You can add it manually with Apps->System Tools->Menu Editor
<Protocol1> right now it runs really choppy
<p0mppu> paradizelost: I did that (without any partition numbers)..it tells me there's no space left on the drive (though there really should be 256-8 MB)
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: how long ago did you paste it
<paradizelost> p0mppu: that means that it went until the end.
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yesterday, asd Celestianpower
<netllama> hi
<paradizelost> try doing a cfdisk now, and if it asks you if you want to do a new partition table, say yes
<p0mppu> paradizelost: yeah but it also tells it only wrote 8MB of data
<p0mppu> instead of the 256
<fateminasab> gnomefreak and nickrud : Thank's a lot. It worked
<paradizelost> p0mppu: do you want this readable in windows?
<paradizelost> p0mppu: you may want to call the manufacturer and get a replacement...
<paradizelost> p0mppu: if it's still under warranty
<netllama> anyone here know much about how the installer works?
<nickrud> fateminasab, be aware, that probably removed ubuntu-desktop ; you'll want that re-installed before you upgrade to dapper in april
<fateminasab> Thanks a lot. It worked
<paradizelost> netllama: are you talking about apt, synaptic, the ubuntu installer, what?  more info please
<p0mppu> paradizelost: I'm not sure about the warranty..but it's really all the same whether or not it's readable under windows, the point is, I would like to get it readable under something :)
<netllama> paradizelost: ubuntu installer
<paradizelost> netllama: k. not me.
<paradizelost> well, time to go grab a bite to eat.
<netllama> paradizelost: ok.  i can't seem to find anyone, anywhere that knows anything about it.
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: can you paste your sources.list file on pastebin please
<netllama> i've tried the mailing list, the forums, and now here
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak and tristanmike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9926
<p0mppu> oh and paradizelost cfdisk seems to be unable to create anything on the disc :(7
<paradizelost> netllama: try contacting the developers via email.
<p0mppu> :/
<paradizelost> p0mppu: the disk is hosed...
<gnomefreak> im looking at 9927
<LuisBG> is there a cputemp app for ppc?
<netllama> paradizelost: ok.  whidh devs would i contact?
<paradizelost> netllama: not a clue
<paradizelost> netllama: ;)
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: run in terminal sudo apt-get update
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I did
<netllama> paradizelost: tis ok.  i think this explains alot of the probloems.  no one seems to be maintaining the installer as far as i can tell
<gnomefreak> let me know what kind of output it gives you
<Celestianpower> I'll pastebin the result
<fateminasab> nickrud: how can i reinstall it?(not for now)
<nickrud> fateminasab, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> anyone using the us repos in here?
<fateminasab> nickrud: Thanks
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have 5.1 speakers and asus nvidia soundcard (onboard) nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller? i dont have sound in rear and center speakers
<prower> Hmm...another quick question, does Ubuntu (or Linux in general) support ufs2 partitions?
<Drac|Crate> What is the actual command for the CD player?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, me
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9966
<gnomefreak> nickrud: are they down?
<nickrud> checking
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: are you sure you dont have the cdrom repo in your sources.list file?
<corona1> does anyone know how to arrange folders in thunderbird?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, an update just worked
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yes
<gnomefreak> ty nickrud
<soundray> LuisBG: I'd like to know that, too... Have you stfw?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I copied it exactly
<prower> I've been using FreeBSD for quite a while, and it's a top notch operating system :> Ubuntu seems to fit my personal use better, however, although I have had zero issues with FreeBSD 6.0 itself
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: try taking the country code out completely
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, did you add the keys ?
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: What do you mean?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: you shouldnt need to with offical repos
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: are you using a proxy by chance?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, perhaps
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I don't think so
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, have you got windows installed in your computer?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: yes
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, are you in the uk ?
<SoulPropagation> for some reason, my desktop keeps freezing up and i can't do anything about it except cut the power and reboot
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: Yes
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: I  just removed the country codes
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: take the country code out of the repos and try it please
<SoulPropagation> and this seems to have started after i installed (via apt) xfce4 stuffs
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, did it work ?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Just did
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: now run apt-0get update
<frank23> SoulPropagation: do you have an amd64 processor?
<gnomefreak> apt-get update even
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: why?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Still gives the same response
<SoulPropagation> frank23: pentium 3
<cwillu> pardon a moment of heresy
<warreng> anybody run ubuntu on a server? i'm currently using debian, but the ubuntu packages have more of the versions i need..... thoughts? i don't need X or gnome or anything...
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I thought you found ubuntu as a complete alternative for windows
<SoulPropagation> Celestianpower: he means apt-get update
<eth0> hi, are tc/ip illustrated vol. 1 & 2 worth reading, or are they too out-dated?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: i did
<cwillu> anybody know of a way to make tab completion (or even the whole shell) case insensitive?
<SoulPropagation> warreng: yeah, ubuntu servers are awesome
<gnomefreak> i have it installed not for me for others in house
<cwillu> not talking about the filesystem itself, just my interface to it
<nickrud> cwillu, no
<warreng> SoulPropagation: can you tell me more?
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, try "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*" wait 10 minutes and try again
<warreng> i run ubuntu on my desktop and like it... and debian on servers....
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: well you can do stuff like grep -i
<nickrud> cwillu, well, completion maybe, it's just bash scripting
<nickrud> *just, lol
<SoulPropagation> warreng: it works like your basic server; if you know your bash you'll be fine
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, don't worry about the error you get, it's normal
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> hes getting used to them
<warreng> SoulPropagation: how do you install ubuntu without all the X/gnome/kde stuff?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, lol, yeah, but at least this one is ok :P
<HymnToLife> warreng> server install
<prower> How is the AMD64 distribution of Ubuntu with regard to stability? I'm also considering investing in some new hardware so it'd be nice to know in advance what people are working with :>
<SoulPropagation> warreng: at the install prompt type server*enter*
<cwillu> sweet
<Hammer> O.o
<HappyFool> warreng: get 'ubuntu 5.10 server edition' (separate ISO)
<cwillu> bind "set completion-ignore-case on"
<warreng> SoulPropagation: hah.. nice
<Hammer> o.O
<Hammer> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<nickrud> cwillu, where!
<cwillu> it's an osx tip that works here too :)
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: SWEET.
<SoulPropagation> that is so going in my .bashrc
<cwillu> put it in bash.bashrc and it'll be system wide :)
<frank23> prower: stability is ok. the problem is flash, multimedia codecs, proprietary software, etc
<SoulPropagation> !cwillusnack
<ubotu> SoulPropagation: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cwillu> I'd almost suggest that it should be the default;  huge ease of use gain for non-geek users
<robinl1> hey, can i spam for something?
<prower> frank23: Oh, I see...so win32codecs don't work with 64-bit players, I'm guessing
<nickrud> cwillu, I've seen that asked about many times, finally there's an answer
<willmc> I must say I LOVE ubuntu :)
<cwillu> heh
<tristanmike> no spam
<cwillu> two seconds on google :)
<cwillu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<SoulPropagation> and a huge pain-in-the-ass loss for everyone
<prower> (Flash isn't a huge problem, it irritates me enough that I tend not to install it ;>)
<cwillu> however, I've done that search I don't know how many times :)
* nickrud googles good, when he thinks of it
<robinl1> hmm.. cuz it's a really cool project i'm working on which has to do with extending ubuntu
<robinl1> not by looks but by usefulnes
<cwillu> robin|1, use the paste bin and message the link
<robinl1> cwillu: ok
<frank23> prower: well there are ways to make 32bit software work but I just run i386 ubuntu even though I have a AMD64 processor
<tristanmike> i think it would be great for -offtopic
<jind> Does anybody know if 3com wireless cardbus cards have real linux drivers?
<cwillu> or was that robinI1
<cwillu> robinl1?
<robinl1> tristanmike: i announced it there too
<robinl1> cwillu: hmm?
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9967 is the response
<cwillu> trying to spell your name :p
<robinl1> lol
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, is that after the command I gave you ?
<prower> frank23: Ahh, that's true...perhaps I'll just do it that way, and wait on going fully 64 bit until it's well established
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: No, after trying apt-get update again
<SoulPropagation> has anyone experienced random hangs (like, system is about 4% of its normal speed and you have to cut the power to get it to respond)?
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, please try the command, wait 10 minutes and try and update again
<Alapzaj> hy! HOw to make initrd with ubuntu 5.10 breezy? I don't found mkinitrd...
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: I did - that was the response
<robinl1> i'm gonna make a site for it, along with the notes i jotted down
<frank23> prower: that's what I'm doing. I'll wait until its possible to transparently install 32bit programs in ubuntu64 before I switch
<Celestianpower> Oh 10 minutes
<prower> After saying that, however, for anyone who hasn't used FreeBSD before, I'd highly recommend giving it a look :> It's not nearly as easy to get going as Ubuntu (more on the level of Gentoo), but it makes both a great desktop and server OS in my experience
<Celestianpower> Okay
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, yes
<Celestianpower> Sorry
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, no worries :)
<eth0> hi, are tc/ip illustrated vol. 1 & 2 worth reading, or are they too out-dated?
* Celestianpower is worried - Linux is a lot of hassle ;)
<prower> frank23: That sounds like a good idea :> I'm not in too much of a hurry to upgrade just yet anyway...the P4 I have now could still get a good boost if I upgraded some of the hardware
<cwillu> soulpropogation, running the standard firefox or mozilla?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: once you get it set up right its really not
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, no, it's new, different, and not windows, did you pick up windows and go "I am now a Master of Windows!" ?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: i did :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<robinl1> http://datablast.ath.cx/projects/YouBuntu/
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Well, it took an awful long time to get the internet to work
<cwillu> tristanmike; I did too :)
<tristanmike> you guys all suck :P
<Protocol1> my direct rendering is disabled....how would I go about enabling it?
<jetscreamer> use windows if it's better for you
<cwillu> soulpropogation, you there?
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: lol
<Celestianpower> jetscreamer: Nah - too expensive and unethical
<Celestianpower> I don't mind the hassle so long as there are nice people here to help me
<gnomefreak> i like a challenge and truthfully bsd gave me more of a challenge than linix
<gnomefreak> linux
<warreng> HappyFool: where do you see "ubuntu 5.10 server edition" ?
* jetscreamer points at the nice ppl -->
<prower> It's surprising that Ubuntu has come so far along and gotten to the point that it's at today...when it first came out I never would have expected it would have gotten to be such a huge, all-encompassing project
<frank23> prower: I don't know if its still true but AMD64 processor used to be better at running x86 code than equivalent intel processors. (not all programs, but most) but if the upgrade is just to switch to a 64bit environment, you can wait
<Celestianpower> jetscreamer: lol
<gnomefreak> prower: its the fastest growing distro
<HappyFool> warreng: just a sec
<Protocol1> how would I go about checking my 3d setup for my video card?
<cwillu> hmm, that's annoying
<warreng> HappyFool: found it.. nevermind :)
<prower> frank23: Ahh, yes...that's more or less the only reason to upgrade just yet really, to be in the loop :P
<squirrelstyle> has anyone had problems with kernal-headers not showing up in /usr/src after upgrading kernal to 2.6.12 when using package manager
<prower> Probably best to wait on it a while
<warreng> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ubuntu-server/5.10/
<cwillu> nothing to do with ubuntu, but ctrl+z in gaim on windows minimizes...
<prower> gnomefreak: That's the impression that I've been getting, and it's quite impressive considering the limited resources there are to work with
<GTX> Guys, I installed some things on my computer and now allways startup on start which I dont want, Ive managed to remove some, but then when I shut the pc down it trys to close them when there not open, how do I remove what it shuts down on shutdown
<robinl1> cwillu: myeah, sucks
<gnomefreak> yes it is but just wait till the 6.10 release ;)
<nickrud> GTX, that depends on what it is, and where it's started
<jetscreamer> why would the kernel headers magically show up
<warreng> when's the next ubuntu release scheduled? and will that include an ubuntu-server edition?
<[D-Coy] Adam> Anybody having trouble booting Dapper live?
<pedro> Hi, is it planned RSS on Evolution ?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<HappyFool> warreng: the iso has architecture specific kernels, also apache and other server programs not on the normal ubuntu cd (i hope that's all correct); it does use the same packages as normal ubuntu (i.e., same package repositories)
<cwillu> 6.04 is a strong hint
<prower> gnomefreak: That's what I'm looking forward to...it seems that there's always something impressive that's done with each new release :>
<cwillu> it's 2006, the 4th month :p
<gnomefreak> warreng: they all have server install
* nickrud is looking forward to his birthday present
<HappyFool> warreng: fwiw, here's the announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<squirrelstyle> i m trying to load vmware on a new install of 5.10
<frank23> gnomefreak: prower: maybe that's what when happens when a distro is headed by a philantropic billionaire
<pedro> Any Evolution expert ?
<cwillu> as opposed to merely a 10's of million-aire (jwz)
<prower> frank23: That's true...not important who the money comes from really, so long as it gets to the right places ;>
<jetscreamer> apt-get remove --purge evo...
<gnomefreak> pedro: please tell us your issue if noone can answer it there are places we can send you
<gnomefreak> lol jet
<gnomefreak> altho i agree
<squirrelstyle> jetscreamer --- merci
<pedro> yes, i'd like to know if RSS reader is planned to Evolution
<tonyyarusso> What's the command to turn off the backlight of the screen?
<gnomefreak> pedro: that question may be bettered answered in #evolution (if you are talking about if rss reader will be in next release
<Alapzaj> How to make my own initrd?
<prower> Hmm...I'm finding myself liking Gnome a lot more as it progresses, too :> I still use KDE as my main desktop but it's becoming improved enough that it's worth looking at
<DaNeon> mkinitrd
<squirrelstyle> jetscreamer --- merci
<squirrelstyle> jetscreamer --- merci
<eth0> hi, are tc/ip illustrated vol. 1 & 2 worth reading, or are they too out-dated?
<pedro> ok, i'll go to #Evo :) Cool! Bye
<tristanmike> prower, i really enjoy using gnome
<cwillu> eth0, what are you trying to accomplish?
<pedro> 6.04 rules !
<jmartini> eth0: TCP/IP hasn't changed all that much so I'm sure they're fine
<judgen> what is the name of the package that contains the freefonts
<eth0> cwillu: network programming
<DaNeon> pedro, 6.04 = #ubuntu+1
<Protocol1> does anyone know where the Xserver folder is located?
<jetscreamer> np squirrelstyle
* gnomefreak still doesnt have things working right on it yet but soon :)
<cwillu> may not cover the latest virtual switching stuff, but that doesn't really affect the programming side
<paradizelost> Protocol1: /etc/X11
<frank23> prower: If gnome had a file manager like konqueror, maybe I'd give it a chance again.
<jetscreamer> /etc/X11 and then there's the X11R6 or so which is in... i forget but you can do it luke!
<eth0> jmartini: k, thanks
<frank23> when 6.04 comes out, it will be one year since I completely switched to linux. I switched when hoary came out ;)
<vars_> i get this error  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5
<cwillu> <gripe>and yet it doesn't do completion in the user list</gripe>
<QbY> Dumb newb question..  How can I burn a CD/DVD with Ubuntu???
<cwillu> soulpropogation, still there?
<Alapzaj> DaNeon: but i don't have mkinitrd command! In which package can i found?
<Protocol1> will the latest versions of xserver work with ubuntu 5.10
<Protocol1> ?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, is there a newbie channel I can join?
<tristanmike> QbY, k3b
<SoulPropagation> has anyone experienced random hangs (like, system is about 4% of its normal speed and you have to cut the power to get it to respond)?
<cwillu> soulpropogation
<SoulPropagation> NegativeSpace: you made it
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: Same response once again
<BobC2> Been years since I've chatted on IRC but want to try Linux (Ubuntu) now How do I register my nick here?
<cwillu> are you running the standard firefox or mozilla?
<LuisBG> what does drapper drake mean?
<cwillu> soulpropogation, also, do a 'top' in a terminal and see whats killing you
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, let's see your "edited" sources once more
<DaNeon> search for mkinirtd in synaptic
<Terminus> BobC2: /msg NickServ help
<jetscreamer> it's a secret
<LuisBG> BobC2, /msg NickServ REGISTER pass
<judgen> tonyyarusso didnt help me
<jetscreamer> we could tell you but then we'd have to kill you
<paradizelost> Protocol1: you should have xorg-x11 installed already
<NegativeSpace> I made what?
<_Felix> hello
<BobC2> Thanks Terminus
<cjnodell> hey all.
<cwillu> soulpropogation;  if your using the standard firefox/mozilla, it's got a bad memory leak in the debian versions;  firefox 1.5 or any mozilla.org build work fine
<jetscreamer> !seen bob2
<tonyyarusso> judgen: Hmm, okay, 1 sec...
<ubotu> jetscreamer: i haven't seen 'bob2'
<_Felix> sm56.tk -> file doesn't want to compile!
<SoulPropagation> SoulPropagation: once it hangs, i literally can't do ANYTHING. i can't even ^AltF1
<cjnodell> I have a quick apt question.
<judgen> what is the name of the package tonyyarusso
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, i personally haven't seen that error before
<frank23> LuisBG: dapper drake is the name of the next version of ubuntu
<jetscreamer> ok now kill him
<_Felix> How can I set up myy modem? Please
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: firefox 1.5
<cwillu> :/
<tonyyarusso> judgen: Looks like ttf-freefont.
<LuisBG> frank23, yeah I know... but what does it actually mean?
<cwillu> so that shouldn't be the problem
<SoulPropagation> wait a sec, why did i just say SoulPropagation? hahaha
<cwillu> you did, but I got it anyway :p
<nickrud> jetscreamer, you miss his snarkiness, too?
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9968
<cjnodell> I am trying to use dokg to install a local file but i have missing dpendencies. Is there a way to find and download all of those dependincies with apt or dpkg?
<cwillu> soulpropogation, how often does it happen?
<judgen> tonyyarusso thanks
<_Felix> P l e a s e !
<frank23> LuisBG: I think a drake is an animal. dapper is an adjective but I dont' know what it means. It's pretty obscure to me too. Not much better than breezy badger
<judgen> tonyyarusso that was exactly the package i needed
<gnomefreak> i find it hard to believe im the only one trying to use screem :(
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, pardon me for the dumb question, you are on Breezy right ?
<LuisBG> which do you recommend en_US.utf-8 or en_us.iso-8859-15
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: No idea
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: Do you think the FF memory leak will be fixed in Dapper or some other point in the future, or is it something about making a deb package and it would be better to get it from Mozilla always?
<tonyyarusso> judgen: Good stuff.
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, System - About Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i think it already has been fixed in dapper
<tonyyarusso> judgen: For future reference, I just got that from 'apt-cache search freefont'.
<cwillu> tonyyarusso, dapper's running 1.5 by default which I believe doesn't have the problem
<paradizelost> tonyyarusso: the leak isn't an ubuntu issue, it's a firefox issue
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Oh good.
<BobC2> LuisBG  Ok I'll try that too
<cwillu> it's actually a problem in debian upstream
<paradizelost> cwillu: i know the windows version of it has the memory leak in 1.5.0.1
<tonyyarusso> cwillu, paradizelost: Got it.
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: What am I looking for?
<paradizelost> cwillu: not sure about the linux version
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: it's SoulPropAgation not SoulPropOgation, btw ... and it happens ... pretty randomly i haven't seen any patter
<SoulPropagation> n
<cwillu> paradizelost;  ya, that's not this though;  this was particular to the _debian_ version of the _gtk_ builds
<paradizelost> cwillu: k.
<tristanmike> Core Components...it should say 5.10 or something else
<cwillu> SoulPropagation :p
<tonyyarusso> frank23: Duck.  Shiny, attractive, smooth, slick, fancy.
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: It says 5.10
<cwillu> give me a break;  my version of gaim doesn't do nick completion :)
<tristanmike> cool
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: wtf? apt-get upgrade that mofo
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, apparently the archives are having some troubles....
<cwillu> win32 :p
<poingpoing> Hello any native english speaker here, willing to query me for a quick language question? (Non Ubuntu related)
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: Oh
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: so get the 1.5 .exe
<tonyyarusso> poingpoing: Ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<poingpoing> Oh thanks!
<cwillu> SoulPropagation: I'd try leaving a terminal running top with delay set to 1 ('d' + '1')
<cwillu> just to see what kills it
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, but I'd add the gpg key anyway
<cwillu> if it responds at all (even 30 seconds later), you should be able to figure out what's the problem
<frank23> tonyyarusso: thanks ;)
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: gpg key?
<blue__> Hello, does anyone have any information on using Duel Monitors in Ubuntu?
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, do you see the 2 lines in your sources.list where it starts "gpg --"
<BobC2> poingpoing  I'm a native speaker but can't PM ATM
<SoulPropagation> oh, and sometimes my hdd makes messed up noises
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: Yes, they're commented out
<SoulPropagation> /m poingpoing hey
<gnomefreak> BobC2: make sure you are registered and identified
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, right, that's fine
<cwillu> SoulPropagation: also, you _might_ want to consider bumping to dapper;  this of course could break absolutely everything, but there's enough changes under the hood that the problem might just disappear.  [disclaimer:  I didn't say anything just now, ok?] 
<BobC2> Yes I'm working on it gnomefreak thanks!
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: So what do I do?
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, you run those 2 commands in a terminal, replacing "KEY" with the number you see by "GPG key:"
<Protocol1> paradizelost, the question was is it the latest version?
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: i have considering it ... btw, does it have XGL/other cool effect things installed by default?
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 437D05B5     for instance
<cwillu> no
<SoulPropagation> i have been considering it, that is
<prower> Alright, time to wipe everything off again and get Ubuntu installed :> Later
<cwillu> you can install it easily enough, assuming your hardware supports it;   believe its still a manual process thougfh
<cwillu> direction are only a page or so of simple instructions
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, then "gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add - 437D05B5"
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: How doI find out the key?
<cwillu> I can't make xgl work on my card;  but we'll leave this particular conversation to #dapper+1 :p
<Xeem> Hi
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, as I said, it's in your sources.list   (packages, GPG key: blah)
<paradizelost> Protocol1: not sure.  but the next major release is still a ways off.
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, but add the ".us" first
<paradizelost> Protocol1: and i'll take known stable over bleeding edge any day
<blue__> Anyone..?  Dual monitors?
<_Felix> ^^
<tristanmike> Celestianpower, never mind that last statement, I'm a fool
<SoulPropagation> blue__: look into something called xinerama
<blue__> ok, thankyou
<Protocol1> yeah I hear ya
<Protocol1> im for stable
<jetscreamer> for nvidia just read their readme even if you don't use the binary
<cjuner> Hi there... I'd like to keep my home directory under version control. Which version control system to use? Are there ways to make working with those more transparent?
<Xeem> Somebody know how can i update list of sources to apt-get ?
<SoulPropagation> Xeem: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and run sudo apt-get update
<soundray> !tell Xeem about easysource
<cwillu> SoulPropagation: what's the computer, how old, how old is the drive if different from the computer, how big's the drive?
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: pentium 3 800mhz from circa 1999, drive came with computer, drive is 30gb
<cwillu> xeem, there's a sources.list builder on ubuntu.com (google for "sources.list builder ubuntu")
<cwillu> 7 years is a long time for a drive :/
<cwillu> it _could_ be the drive is failing
<_Felix> seems like no-one can help
<_Felix> bye
<cwillu> _felix, try again later
<_Felix> heh, k
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: aw, darn... that's no fun. i'm broke up the wazoo
<cwillu> people will answer if they know anything
<cwillu> (sorry)  :)
<CarinArr> _felix, what's the actual problem?
<tristanmike> _Felix, what's the problem?
<_Felix> oh
<cwillu> modem issue?
<_Felix> Yes
<_Felix> trying to setup my sm56
<CarinArr> oh, probably can't help you then, never had the pleasure of having to set one up;)
<cwillu> SoulPropagation: I'm not dead sure how, but an hd scan of some sort might shed some light
<_Felix> And i downloaded the sm56.tk
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: linux has a scandisk?
<cwillu> you can probably get a diagnostic util from the manufacturer (typically a boot disk of some kind)
<SoulPropagation> oh
<_Felix> i mean the file from there, and it couldn't compile...
<SoulPropagation> right
<SoulPropagation> fsck
<SoulPropagation> i didn't say anything . . . . . .
<cwillu> lol
<tristanmike> _Felix, why? what were the errors ?
<cwillu> fsck is more filesystem level though
<SoulPropagation> is there a drive check thing?
<cwillu> we're talking surface scan type stuff, I don't know that fsck does that (does it?)
<_Felix> Loads of them....
<_Felix> First in slab.h, then in stdio.h.... :/
<_Felix> And in the actual program... :/
<tristanmike> _Felix, lol, that's no good, pastebin them ?
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: i don't think so i mean it is FSck
<_Felix> im looking for the good alternative...
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: know of any surface scanners?
<_Felix> this doesn't seem to work :/
<tristanmike> _Felix, pastebin the errors
<_Felix> huh
<cwillu> no;  I've got a cd of a collection of vendor's diagnostics, but can't remember what it's called
<cwillu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_Felix> i'm not on the lin right now
<tristanmike> thank you cwillu
<tristanmike> _Felix, ok, are you using gcc 3?
<DaNeon> any how-to's?
<SoulPropagation> DaNeon: on what
<Xeem> Somebody know how can i update list of sources to apt-get ?
<Xeem> But i do apt-get update. but when i do apt-get install conky its give me erroe
<_Felix> 4 i think... :/
<GTX> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<GTX> how do I fix this?
* _Felix could be wrong... Maybe there's no 4.
<DaNeon> SoulPropagation, sorry wrong channel
<tristanmike> _Felix, that may be your first problem
<DaNeon> SoulPropagation, i'm on dapper
<SoulPropagation> _Felix: well, there's no spoon
<tristanmike> _Felix, according to the website it compiles under gcc2 and gcc3
<Jonnings_> I've installed the latest Blackdown Java runtime environment, but i still get the "additional plugins needed" msg when i enter some pages. Are there any additional settings i need to change to make this work?
<SutureSleep> Can somone tell me why my DNS servers wont stay the way I set them up..
<_Felix> ok
<_Felix> if i alien the .rpm driver and install
<_Felix> will it work*
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: are you sure its add - key?
<tonyyarusso> _Felix: Maybe.
<nickrud> Jonnings, some of the newer applets need java 1.5, see !java
<CarinArr> _felix, possibly, but that's probably one of the cases where it's touch and go
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-key add - key?
<CarinArr> for drivers and stuff
<Jonnings_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, the other way wouldn't work for me, I always had to add the key at the end and I'd get an "OK" and not an error
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, i thought the same thing too
<gnomefreak> i get error
<mattwestm> where do I set users that aren't allowed to login via SSH?
<_Felix> so, 50:50
<gnomefreak> running update to see if the error meant anything
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, try it without the space between the - and the key
<CarinArr> _felix, if you can save the error, or at least the first few lines of the error and pastebin it to us we might be able to help tho
<CarinArr> _felix, i wouldn't give any odds for it heh
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: that is an unknown command
<gnomefreak> i tried that way too
<_Felix> k, guys thx
<SutureSleep> Can somone tell me why my DNS servers wont stay the way I set them up..
<_Felix> i'll tell you when  i do, if i dont solve it... :/
<gnomefreak> the error means nothing it worked :)
<ubuntu29> live cd huh?
<cwillu> SutureSleep; if I had to guess, I'd say they're getting reconfigured by dhcp
<Jonnings> !javadebs
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, good :)
<SutureSleep> cwillu: is there a way to keep them how I set them
<peratu> Hi.
<peratu> Somebody with iBook + AirportExtreme?
<GTX> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<GTX> how do I fix this?
<ubuntu29> any way to burn your setting when ruinning a live cd????????????
<cwillu> SutureSleep:  look at /etc/network
<ubuntu29> system settings like firefox?
<cwillu> SutureSleep: you should be able to specifically set the dns in /etc/network/interfaces
<tristanmike> ubuntu29, on breezy live ?
<SutureSleep> cwillu: ok ill check that out, thanks
<cwillu> SutureSleep: man interfaces will give you the syntax
<cwillu> hhmm
<akcom> I feel extremely stupid asking this, but I just installed the eclipse-ecj-gjt package, how do I actually get eclipse running?
<xanavim> does Ubuntu run on both processors on the new AMD dual-core processors?
<tristanmike> ubuntu29, so that when you use the livecd again, you can start where you left off ?
<cwillu> SutureSleep:  I might have lead you wrong though;  I'm not dead sure dns is set from there anymore :)
<akcom> neither "eclipse" nor "eclipse-ecj-gjt" are recognized at the console
<caravena> Hello
<cwillu> akcom, are you in their directory?  make sure you do ./eclipse
<gnomefreak> akcom: restart menus
<akcom> "no suck file/directory"
<akcom> gnomefreak: how would I go about doing that?
<bosco> how do i add more desktops in terminal
<gnomefreak> akcom: did you install eclipse common? i think they all depend on that one
<xanavim> bosco: please be more descriptive
<akcom> yes, I installed eclipse common
<gnomefreak> akcom: try killall gnome-panel it should come right back up and you should if installed find it in menu
<Alapzaj> what is the packagen name where included mkinitrd?
<bosco> xanavim,  i have 4 desktops and the graphical way will not work correctly and i want to mannually ad them i have 4 but i want 7 or so
<jordo2323> I know this is a non UBUNTU question but does anyone have any experience with FEDORA DIRECTORY SERVER?
<akcom> gnomefreak: tried it and its not in the menu
<akcom> nor is it in the list of applications that can be added
<Protocol1> can someone tell me how to get into the xorg configuration?
<bosco> xanavim,  i need to do it in terminal mannually since the graphical way wont work
<gnomefreak> akcom: that tells me its not installed properly or fully
<OmniColos> ubuntu crashes my trs-80 :P
<cwillu> Protocol1:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akcom> ah, my mistake, you need the eclipse package, not just eclipse-ecj-gjt
<Protocol1> i meant for configuring the video setup?
<cwillu> alternatively, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will give you the gui
<nickrud> Protocol1, or for easy config, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cwillu> (or is it xorg-xserver?)
<cwillu> xserver-xorg :p
<Protocol1> nickrud thanks
<gnomefreak> :) no more errors
<akcom> thank you very much :)
<DjQcZonE> someone can tell me if it's normal that my ubuntu is different than what it's writed in the docs....like installing proftp and in the doc it's writed that proftpd.conf is in /etc but in my system it's not at this place...
<gnomefreak> nickrud: what teh -phigh do?
<Rambo3> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<kditty> can anyone help me with a network problem?
<kditty> i tried the forum nobody seems to want to respond
<gnomefreak> kditty: if you tell us we might
<nickrud> gnomefreak, reduces (drastically) the number of questions you have to answer
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh nice :)
* xota re!
<cwillu> kditty, just shout it out, if anybody knows, they'll answer
<kditty> gnomefreak, couldi link you to the forum thread to make it easier to explain my situation?
<bosco> xanavim,  i need to do it in terminal mannually since the graphical way wont work
* gnomefreak might not answer if i do know ill be outside 
<gnomefreak> kditty: please ask the whole room
<NegativeSpace> What would be the best channel for a newbie?
<gnomefreak>  oh and yes kditty
<gnomefreak> brb
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, here
<NegativeSpace> Okay, cool.
<kditty> ok, i am online right now throuhg unbuntu live cd, everything works fine and dandy, so i decided to format my old computer and unstall ubuntu 5.10
<Protocol1> that command just let me close out of my session?
<kditty> but when i logged on i couldnt get access to my network, but the live cd under network properties lists all available networks, and the hard drive install doesnt
<NegativeSpace> I want to uninstall Firefox 1.0.7 and install 1.5 but Ubuntu complains when I try and get rid of it.
<Protocol1> and I had to log back in
<NegativeSpace> Any ideas why? And how to get 1.5?
<gnomefreak> NegativeSpace: not on breezy you dont
<cwillu> !firefox
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell NegativeSpace about firefox1.5
<tristanmike> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> NegativeSpace: you have to keep 1.0.7 and install 1.5 next to it
<vars_> hey how do i test my graphics card?
<gnomefreak> brb again this time im getting up
<dyrne> vars_: you can type glxgears
<NegativeSpace> Okay, guys, cheers.
<vars_> is there a good free fps for ubuntu?
<NegativeSpace> I'm afraid I may be asking several questions.
<kditty> gnomefreak, here is the url to the topic http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142098
<tonyyarusso> vars_: You can get frames per second with glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Protocol1> I did type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"  and it just logged me out of my session
<Protocol1> ?
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> Protocol1:  I'm sorry, we should have mentioned that
<Protocol1> im trying to go through video setup
<orbitron> Finding little help in the forums abotu gnome-admin.  I want to restrict users from changing the background
<CarinArr> vars_, you'll want to copy/paste cause believe me there are a million ways you can typo that;)
<Protocol1> how can I get there?
<cwillu> the xserver needs to restart to apply the settings, and so ya, it kinda kills your session
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have 5.1 speakers and asus nvidia soundcard (onboard) nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'9
<lsuactiafner> 7 Audio Controller? i dont have sound in rear and center speakers
<lsuactiafner> nforce4 chipset
<nickrud> Protocol1, it shouldn't have logged you out. Are you in a console (text screen)?
<CarinArr> lsuactiafner, i think that's the motherboard i have on my workstation upstairs
<rantak> vars_: try enemy territory, it has good multiplayer
<vars_> cool
<CarinArr> but don't have a surround system set up at the moment so i couldnt' tell you if it works
<Protocol1> i have one out ...yeah
* [Leo]  is back (gone 02:49:05)
<vars_> how do i get framespersecond on glxgears?
<nickrud> Protocol1, run that command in the console, then type sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<HappyFool> glxgears -printfps
<lsuactiafner> vars_ : run it from a terminal, it will display fps on the terminal
<bosco> xanavim,  i need to do it in terminal mannually since the graphical way wont work
<maenty> hi, all
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : you know anything about sorround sound 5.1 an linux?
<HappyFool> in the breezy version, you have to ask for fps
<maenty> I have installed automake1.9 with apt-get install, but when i type automake --version it still shows it is 1.4
<Protocol1> all I want is the video setup screen to select which drivers to selct from
<maenty> can someone help, how can I make automake to point to the new 1.9 version?
<Rambo3> i have soundblaster 5.1
<Protocol1> its like a blue screen
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: no, sorry. i've got a crappy sound system
<nickrud> Protocol1, that's it
<lsuactiafner> Rambo3 : all your speakers work like it should?
<Protocol1> ok
<Rambo3> yeah
<lsuactiafner> Rambo3 : what card ect do you have?
<Rambo3> sb live 5.1
<LuisBG> is there a cputemp app for ppc?
<kyncani> maenty: dpkg -l automake1.9 | grep bin/
<vars_> is 4000 any good?
<vars_> fps?
<Rambo3> 1 central base speaker and 2 sorund
<nickrud> Protocol1, if you still have problems with it (that is, you have odd enough hardware that the dpkg-reconfigure can't figure it out,
<maenty> kyncani: no result
<CarinArr> kyncani, it doesn't actually symlink automake to automake-1.9 tho
<nickrud> Protocol1, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ; there's a lot more questions you'll have to answer.
<Rambo3> abyway you fix them in alsa mixer  or alsa mixer gui
<bosco> how do i run a script
<Protocol1> nickrud thats the command
<Protocol1> heh
<CarinArr> i have both 1.4 and 1.9 installed and automake points to 1.4
<kyncani> maenty: an automake package that would install no binary ? You got me there
<bosco> Protocol1,  no it says command not found
<dyrne> bosco: sh scriptname or chmod +x scriptname then ./scriptname
<maenty> kyncani: I'm honest
<thompa> does anyone know if the notebook reboot problem has been solved for centrinos?
<kyncani> maenty: i believe you, but can't help you :)
<maenty> kyncani: I just typed what you said, dpkg -l automake1.9 | grep bin and no result
<Protocol1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> thompa: What problem would that be?
<Protocol1> that opens up the screen I wanted
<Protocol1> heh
<maenty> kyncani: dpkg -l automake1.9 gives me 6 lines of stuff
<nickrud> Protocol1, heh, -phigh works 95% of the time :)
<fintler>  13:13:18 up 86 days, 22:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<fintler> with breezy :)
<maenty> kyncani: when I don't greb the bin part, and it seems there is nothing about bin
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all
<SoulPropagation> Xorg is what's causing the problem
<SoulPropagation> it eats up 308m of ram
<CrAzYoNi> Where can I find the current pictures of the theme I'm using?
<cwillu> SoulPropagation:  resident or vm?
<nickrud> SoulPropagation, part of that 308 is your video card memory; do not trust that number
<CarinArr> maenty, do dpkg -L automake1.9 | grep bin/
<SoulPropagation> cwillu: res, i believe
<CarinArr> should list /usr/bin/automake-1.9
<gnomefreak> CrAzYoNi: in gnome system>preff>theme and it should show you the theme you are using
<thompa> tonyyarusso: my sony vaio starts to reboot, after a while gets to "rebooting" and hangs
<CrAzYoNi> not that..
<kyncani> maenty, CarinArr : did i say -l and not -L ? my mistake :)
<CrAzYoNi> In the panel in Ubuntu 5.10 There is the ubuntu logo
<CrAzYoNi> I want to change it
<thompa> i just installed ubuntu and ran updates
<CarinArr> maenty, if you want it to automatically use 1.9 you can always brute force it by symlinking automake to automake-1.9
<maenty> /usr/bin/aclocal-1.9
<maenty> /usr/bin/automake-1.9
<CrAzYoNi> Ill still use this logo though I want to replae its background color
<tonyyarusso> thompa: Hmm, curious.  Was wondering b/c I have and IBM/Lenovo laptop with Centrino, no problem with that.
<nickrud> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<nickrud>  CrAzYoNi
<jmartini> is there a way to get synaptic to always go to the internet rather than look for a CD?
<CrAzYoNi> thank you
<gnomefreak> CrAzYoNi: i dont know if you can i know you can change the middle section of the panel but either end i havent found a way yet
<vars_> hey i want to run some stuff just out of windows, what is the best way to virtualize windows
<maenty> CarinArr: where is the automake that I should symlink to 1.9?
<CarinArr> maenty, but for whatever reason it doesn't repoint the symlink automatically
<maenty> CarinArr: sorry, I'm a bit new to this
<SoulPropagation> jmartini: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and get rid of the deb-cdrom line
<CrAzYoNi> I want to change the "applications' backgroud if to be specific
<thompa> tonyyarusso: did you add anything like noapic to boot, are you running stock kernel?
<jmartini> Thanks
<vars_> is qemu anygood?
<maenty> CarinArr: ln -s  is symlink ?
<kyncani> maenty, CarinArr : from the package description, it does not work well
<CarinArr> maenty, well /usr/bin/automake points to /etc/alternatives/automake, which points to /usr/bin/automake-1.4
<CarinArr> heh
<jetscreamer> man alternatives
<nadia007> anyone familiar with wpa_supplicant?  for wireless WPA.
<CarinArr> so you can either point /usr/bin/automake direct to /usr/bin/automake-1.9 or you can point /etc/alternatives/automake to the 1.9 binary
<nickrud> CarinArr, sudo update-alternatives --config automake
<CarinArr> nickrud, oh didn't know about that:)
<bosco> xanavim,  i need to do it in terminal mannually since the graphical way wont work
<CarinArr> maenty, you'll want to do what nickrud says then
<thompa> tonyyarusso: im just going through a thread and it seems as if there is a bug, to be fixed in dapper
<nickrud> CarinArr, ubuntu makes switching that stuff easy, look at /etc/alteratives for the stuff that can be configured that way
<CarinArr> no point in brute forcing if there's an alternative
<maenty> great, thanks alot nickrud
<jetscreamer> i can never remember what is what so i just do update-alternatives --all
<tonyyarusso> I've used without problems 2.6.12-{9-386,10-386,10-686}.  All with that boot addition.
<maenty> and thanks also CarinArr and kyncani
<CarinArr> nickrud, cool, didn't know about that
<xvisor> hello all
<thompa> tonyyarusso: the thread says: (Add the reboot=h to the end of the kernel line.)
<tonyyarusso> thompa: So what's that do?
<nickrud> CarinArr, yw
<ghoulee> how do I disable beagles world accessible web service?  I have port 8888 open on my system whenever beagled is running and it's bothering me
<xvisor> can somebody help me with an error installing openoffice.org2-writer???
<ghoulee> when visiting :8888 in a web browser it gives an error message, but it shouldn't even have the port open on external interfaces
<nickrud> ghoulee, I don't have beagle installed, but check  /etc/ for beagle, and in your home directory (probably .beagle)
<thompa> tonyyarusso: no idea, it could be a problem with ipw2200 though, dapper reboots fine, maybe i should go to dapper
<SoulPropagation> so what's wrong with X?
<tonyyarusso> thompa: Eh, release is soon enough.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by ChanServ
<sinaduel> Hello, I came to ask, on how I go about, burning AVI's to DVD's, so they are playable on DVD Players?
<oblib> I'm having a strange audio problem. After I run fceu many times (like 15-20) it starts to choke (just shows a grey scren). If i run another process to play music, fceu works fine because it can't get the audio device. When I stop the music player, it loops whatever it was playing (like .5 seconds worth) for a bit, then finally quits. anyone know what's happening to my audio?
<Zjm7891> For future note... if anyone wants to use their trackpad and disable tap to click on a Dell Inspiron 6000 Mention to them they need a heavy drink and they need to compile thier own kernal
<Zjm7891> Now where is my heavy drink?
<thompa> tonyyarusso: the other small problem is fan is always running high, do you have that?
* cwillu passes Zjm7891 a cup of uranium tea
<xanavim> how stable is Ubuntu on an AMD x2 processor?  I would like to get one, but I'm not sure
* Zjm7891 accepts the uranium tea with glee
<thompa> i want to try maybe cpu throttle id that works, but cant find it in gnome
<tonyyarusso> thompa: Higher than it probably should, but not excessively so.  There are some notes on the ThinkWiki about that, but I'm not going to bother until I have Dapper installed.
<Rambo3> xanavim like in smp kernel ?
<xanavim> Rambo3: yeah
<tomukas> does anyone use scribus with dapper?
<tonyyarusso> tomukas: Ask in #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions.
<thompa> tonyyarusso: im going to read up on it, thanks. the fan should not be running always high, that and nvidia make this very hot notebook
<Rambo3> using intel hyperthreading , looks like X 2 , anyway it works ok
<tomukas> tonyyarusso: ok, kthxbye
<kerute> hi
<Zjm7891> For future note what is dapper?
<Rambo3> it should work on amd X 2 x86
<tonyyarusso> thompa: I'm at 51 C right now.
<Zjm7891> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<xanavim> Rambo3: sweet, they are blazing fast, maybe I'll get one  :D
<Zjm7891> ohhhh pretty
<thompa> tonyyarusso: how can i check temp?
<Rambo3> !smp
<ubotu> rumour has it, smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<tonyyarusso> thompa: acpi -AV
<Zjm7891> For future note... I suggest burning of all ALPS based Mousepads
<Epo^^> Hi again :)
<sinaduel> would someone please explain how I burn AVI's onto dvd's so they are playable on dvd players
<thompa> tonyyarusso: 52 C
<LightBeam> Hello
<Epo^^> Onther question, once again
<Zjm7891> Hello Epo
<tonyyarusso> thompa: Yeah, so we're a little on the warm side atm.
<Epo^^> I want to enable my Wireless connection, so I go to the tab in the control panel
<thompa> tonyyarusso: do you use cpu throttle?
<Epo^^> It says "you need root access", but there isn't a button to get it
<Zjm7891> <.<
<Zjm7891> Weird
<Epo^^> In other dialogs (like fonts or something) there is one
<tonyyarusso> thompa: Yeah.  It's at 42%.
<Zjm7891> run it using sudo and ndiswrapper
<xvisor> if i try installing openoffice.org2-writer on my dapper install i get an error message saying it depends on python-uno >2.0.1 but i can't install python-uno saying it needs openoffice.org instead of openoffice.org2 :((
<Epo^^> I get the "type the root pw", but that doesn't work
<LightBeam> how to know he partition i am logged on ? please
<Epo^^> like sudo ndiswrapper?
<LightBeam> the
<Epo^^> (First time linux user)
<vars_> how do i format a fat32 to ext3
<Zjm7891> yessums ndiswrapper is another
<Zjm7891> oh wait
<Zjm7891> nevermind
<Zjm7891> stick to the GUI =P
<thompa> tonyyarusso: how do i change cpu throttle ?
<Epo^^> lol ;)
<Zjm7891> You are using ubuntu not kubuntu?
<Zjm7891> and gnome?
<SoulPropagation> my Xorg process sometimes eats up a crapload of ram, and it slows down my computer to the extent that i have to reboot cuz it completely hangs... so what's wrong with X?
<Epo^^> kubuntu
<Zjm7891> oh
<robinl1> can i spam for something?
<Zjm7891> Can't help you there... sorry?
<cmug> Anyone upgraded from breezy to dapper succesfully?
<Epo^^> hm, this is my dads system lol
<nickrud> xvisor, openoffice.org in dapper is 2.something now
<tonyyarusso> thompa: I have it up with the Gnome applet, and that has right-click to change option.
<robinl1> and can i ask you guys to help me with my project?
<Epo^^> I didn't notice this was the wrong channel :)
<Zjm7891> lol
<Epo^^> sorry to have bothered you
<Zjm7891> no problem
<SoulPropagation> robinl1: yeah, go ahead, what's yar project?
<cwillu> !tell cmug about dapper
<cmug> cwillu, thanks
<sinaduel> okay, all I am asking, is at least a link, or the name of a program. To burn my movies onto DVD's
<Zjm7891> Its only KDE difference but I don't know KDE's GUI
<robinl1> http://datablast.ath.cx/projects/YouBuntu/
<robinl1> quick and dirty explanation
<Zjm7891> and HOLY CRAP it takes forever and a day to compile a accursed Kernel!
<xvisor> nickrud, so you saying i should not use openoffice.org2 but openoffice.org??
<nickrud> xvisor, yes. I got bit by that a day or two ago
<jmartini> Zjm7891: try compiling everything like in gentoo...
<LightBeam> please, how can I know the partition i am logged on ?
<robinl1> SoulPropagation: read it all over, they are logs from IRC (i'm not good at explaining,but if you read the whole thing you will understand it)
<xvisor> nickrud, ok gonna try it right away brb
<Zjm7891> jmartini: What do you mean by that?
<nickrud> xvisor, if you compare which package actually provides openoffice.org & ooo2, you'll see they are the same
<cyberknarf> #ubuntu-de
<oblib> exit
<xvisor> ok
<jmartini> Zjm7891: gentoo is a "from source" distro so you literally compile everything from scratch
<thompa> tonyyarusso:  thanks, i cant seem to find it though
<SoulPropagation> robinl1: you're only 13?
<robinl1> yes :)
<robinl1> after i have brushed my teeth and such i'm going to make a good site fori t
<Zjm7891> jmartini:  Well I have to recompile the kernel to get my alps pointing device working... its just slow
<SoulPropagation> well, major props to you for this
<Zjm7891> jmartini:  It is currently compiling
<robinl1> SoulPropagation: thanks ^^
<robinl1> SoulPropagation: wanna help with it? can't do it on my own :P
<SoulPropagation> course ^^
<tonyyarusso> thompa: It's part of the Gnome right-click Add to panel stuff.
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have 5.1 speakers and asus nvidia soundcard (onboard) nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'9
<SoulPropagation> robinl1: sure!
<robinl1> SoulPropagation: okay then! we'll talk in PM
<SoulPropagation> alright
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have 5.1 speakers and asus nvidia soundcard (onboard) nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller? i dont have sound in rear and center speakers. ive installed the nforce driver, my motherboard is a/k 8n-4
<cyberknarf> #ubuntu-de
<Pegasos989> Does ubuntu automatically update to Open office 2.0.2, do I need to put some apt get install commands or download the package?
<Rambo3> when its stable it should be auto
<thompa> tonyyarusso:  i have cpu freq. scaling monitor, but it has no options
<nickrud> Pegasos989, if you're on breezy and truly want 2.0.2, you'll need to look for an outside package
<tonyyarusso> thompa: Sorry, single-click.  Frequencies > .
<Zjm7891> How does port 8001 protect you from exploits?
<Pegasos989> nickrud, okay, thanks
<mementor> how do i enable cpu freq for turion64? modprobe something?
<soundray> Pegasos989: if you're on breezy, it'll stay at what it is. When you go to dapper, it'll be 2.0.1 -- not sure if they'll go to 2.0.2.
<lsuactiafner> Zjm7891 : prolly filters out the text that hits those affected routers
<Rambo3> as its not root ports
<augusto> sempreaqui
<Rambo3> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<ubuntux> augusto, brazillian?
<augusto> nao portugues
<ubuntux> augusto, pode conversar em portugues aqui?
* [Leo]  is away: FOOD Time!
<soundray> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<soundray> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Zjm7891> What happened to english?
<ubuntux> sorry
<LightBeam> df -h
<soundray> !en
<ubotu> I heard en is Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<Zjm7891> =P
<ubuntux> :)
<_21h_> hello. I'm from Russia. I'm new ubuntu user :)
<rukuartic> Great, welcome to the community _21h_ :)
<squiddle> congratulations _21h_
<ubuntux> ubuntu rox, _21h_
<xanavim> 21 hours?
<Zjm7891> Welcome
<xanavim> oh, oops lol
<rukuartic> Anyone know if it's possible to change the resolution of a terminal? (As in, no GDM/Xorg)
<_21h_> xanavim, no. it's interrupt of DOS
<xanavim> rukuartic: yes
<_21h_> DOS API function
<rukuartic> xanavim: Can ya point me to a link?
<xanavim> rukuartic: you configure it in your grub or lilo settings
<BobC2> Welcome 21h  I'll still dealing with my old wintel machine to get it ready for Ubuntu..I can't wait
<xanavim> rukuartic: are you using grub, yaboot, or lilo?
<LG> :S
<Drac|Crate> How do I disable color-coded things in the terminal?
<rukuartic> xanavim: Eh... XD Its so long since I've booted my computer I don't know... Should be grub... thats what Ubuntu comes installed default right?
<_21h_> why grub falls to death with usb-keyboard?
<xanavim> rukuartic: are you on ppc or x86 arch?
<Zjm7891> has anyone tested XGL?
<rukuartic> xanavim: x86
<xanavim> rukuartic: then yes, grub is the default
<soundray> _21h_: because of the BIOS. You should enable legacy mode for USB.
<_21h_> soundray, i know it. mode is truely setted
<soundray> Drac|Crate; try ls --color=none
<NRG88> hi, how can i login somewhere with gnome remote desktop?
<xanavim> rukuartic: I can't find a set in stone link... you'll have to google for the resolution you want and "grub" and "resolution"
<xanavim> rukuartic: such as: 1024x768 grub screen resolution
<soundray> Drac|Crate: if you like it, 'alias ls="ls --color=none"'
<KoruptidPryde> where do I change the associations for file extensions?
<rukuartic> xanavim: Thanks ;)
<xanavim> rukuartic: that's how I set mine..
<V4Vendetta> KoruptidPryde~ right click a file, go to properties then opens with
<xanavim> rukuartic: and if you get it wrong, you'll have no backup virtual terminal so be careful
* _21h_ is gone to abuse grub
<LinuxJones> KoruptidPryde, richt click file and open with other app. do this every time checkbox.(or whatever it's named)
<KoruptidPryde> V4Vendetta: I want to change the association permentantly and the various data associated with the association
<xanavim> rukuartic: be sure to have your failsafe grub setting there just in case
<xanavim> rukuartic: or a livecd handy just in case  :D
<Larsson-Sweden> I just got a new HD and i formatted it in reiserfs. The partition will just contain videos, mp3's and so on. No OS:es at all. Is Reiser a bad choice for this? Will i get trouble sharing my videos on DC and such?
<rukuartic> xanavim: Eh... Haven't done much boot configuring...
<soundray> Larsson-Sweden: your choice of reiserfs is just fine ;)
<Drac|Crate> soundray: That works fine, but how do I make it a permanent change?
<robinl1> Anybody wanna help with my YouBuntu project? PM me! http://datablast.ath.cx/projects/YouBuntu/
<Hysty> Larsson-Sweden, better than fat32
<Hysty> ;)
<xanavim> rukuartic: to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file, you find the line that looks like kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash
<psusi> reiserfs is a perfectly good linux filesystem... better than ext3 in some respects
<soundray> Drac|Crate: add the alias line to .bashrc
<xanavim> rukuartic: then you find the magic number you need and add it so it looks like:  kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash vga=xxx
<Larsson-Sweden> Thanks. :) Second question: Now i want to add it to fstab so it gets mounted when i start. It is also important that my user (that is, not root) can read and write to it. What options should i write in fstab to achieve this?
<xanavim> rukuartic: where xxx is the magic number
<psusi> for the most part though, it doesn't really matter which one you use
<squiddle> Larsson-Sweden  just defaults is enough, reiserfs has normal unixpermissions
<rukuartic> xanavim: :P I just found that, but thanks. How would I set up a failsafe incase everything fell apart?
<squiddle> Larsson-Sweden  mount it and say chmod/chown like you want
<xanavim> rukuartic: the next configs down in grub should be failsafe "recovery mode"
<xanavim> rukuartic: if those are there, you can recover with them
<rukuartic> xanavim: Thanks a lot. I'm guessing this requires reboot?
<xanavim> rukuartic: if not, don't make the change without a livecd
<cwillu> how do I bind an action to a function key in bash?
<xanavim> rukuartic: yes
<Larsson-Sweden> squiddle, oh, so i can mount it with options defaults, then just chmod it? will those changes be there when fstab mounts the drive next time?
<BobC2> Thanks for the help people!    ...CYA
<suture1> Hmm why does it say I have 259 Prosseses and 1 Running
<xanavim> rukuartic: you can also make copies of your configs with different resolutions to test several at once
<squiddle> Larsson-Sweden  yes
<xanavim> rukuartic: it usually speeds up the trial and error process a bit
<Larsson-Sweden> squiddle, thank you! I will return if it doesent work. Thanks!
<Jonnings> Is there some way to switch to superuser so you dont have to specify the sudo command? (sry for noob question)
<psusi> Jonnings: sudo -s
<squiddle> sudo su -
<xanavim> gotta run, lunch calls
* [Leo]  is back (gone 00:12:14)
<soundray> rukuartic, did you edit the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<XiCillin> where can i find what nvidia driver i need for a specific card? i think i need the 7676 for 7800 GT
<XiCillin> but i'm not sure
<biloyp> anyone know of a keylogger for Linux?
<soundray> XiCillin: one size fits all.
<XiCillin> so that would work?
<soundray> XiCillin: I think 7676 is a version number.
<Drac|Crate> soundray: Here's a laugh. The color feature is enabled by an alias in bashrc. I actually have to comment it out. :P
<XiCillin> the version of the driver
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have 5.1 speakers and asus nvidia soundcard (onboard) nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller? i dont have sound in rear and center speakers. ive installed the nforce driver, my motherboard is a/k 8n-4, anyone know of something i could read/howto?
<soundray> Drac|Crate: I should have remembered that...
<soundray> XiCillin: yes. You can't go wrong if you follow the wiki stuff:
<soundray> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<biloyp> I take that as a no then?
<DjQcZonE> hi, someone can help me with a problem with k3b ???
<lsuactiafner> soundray : k
<soundray> lsuactiafner: that wasn't for you :)
<robinl1> DAMN KEY
<robinl1> i just typed in my sentence
<soundray> lsuactiafner: I just have bad lag at the moment. I was responding to XiCillin.
<biloyp> DjQcZonE, what is the problem?
<DjQcZonE> biloyp: Le programme  mkisofs  a retourn une erreur inconnue (code 1)
<DjQcZonE> uh sorry....the program mkisofs has returned an unknown error (code 1)
<biloyp> DjQcZonE, no spekenzie French..only Enlish and Spanish curse words
<DjQcZonE> I can't burn cd....but I can erase it
<biloyp> DjQcZonE...do you mean music cd
<DjQcZonE> no data cd
<soundray> DjQcZonE: what happens when you enter "mkisofs" on a terminal command line?
<biloyp> hold on let me give it a try
<biloyp> do you mean text files etc?
<DjQcZonE> soundray: mkisofs: Missing pathspec.
<lsuactiafner> thre is a differnece between nvidia and nforce, the one is the chipset, the other one is the graphics card
<lsuactiafner> soundray : oh heh
<LuisBG> what's ESSID and why do I think is SSID?
<soundray> DjQcZonE: strange, you don't seem to have mkisofs. Try 'sudo apt-get install mkisofs' and restart k3b before you try again.
<Drac|Crate> commands gtk-config and xmms-config do not exist. What do I need to install to have them?
<robinl1> Hey guys, i invite you all to join my project, YouBuntu, it's basically a distribution extension that you install on ubuntu, the thing will install new ideas & innovating programs made up by the community, programmed by the developers & users, if we do this, this will revolutionize ALL operating systems as we ALL work together to make the most INNOVATING operating system EVER, based on ubuntu! and it's no Linux distribution, it's an Ubuntu extender! mo
<robinl1> re info on http://datablast.ath.cx/projects/YouBuntu/, if you're interested, join #YouBuntu and start contributing your ideas!
<DjQcZonE> soundray: I tried apt-get but I already have the latest version...
<dyrne> DjQcZonE: you might also try sudo k3b
<DjQcZonE> I tried sudo k3b too and there is no difference :)
<biloyp> did you install K3b via the Synaptic Pacakge manager?
<DjQcZonE> hum....not sure but I think it was installed by default when I have installed k-destop
<soundray> DjQcZonE: your path seems to be screwed...
<Stormx2> Hai
<biloyp> Dj , I don't think it comes installed
<soundray> Drac|Crate: there is no gtk-config for gtk2. xmms-config is in xmms-dev
<Drac|Crate> soundray: Well, I'm trying to build something that uses gtk-config. What do I do?
<LuisBG> wasn't the drapper install going to be visually enhanced?
<DjQcZonE> so, what can I do to solve this problem....rebooting ?
<Drac|Crate> LuisBG: It's still in progress. Don't complain. :P
<soundray> biloyp, kubuntu-desktop depends on k3b.
<soundray> Drac|Crate: install libgtk1.2-dev ? I don't know...
<LuisBG> Drac|Crate, it's not a complain :( just curiosity, want to see the new one
<soundray> DjQcZonE: do you see any output when you enter 'echo $PATH' on the command line?
<DjQcZonE> yes
<Drac|Crate> LuisBG: Flight 4 runs really well. Go give it a try.
<soundray> LuisBG: ESSID is the identification that wireless access points broadcast.
<soundray> LuisBG, did you find a way to read ppc CPU temperatures?
<Drac|Crate> soundray: That shouldn't interfere with future compilations that try to use gtk 2.0, should it?
<LuisBG> soundray, still instaling the system
<soundray> Drac|Crate: only if the programs that depend on gtk2 are really stupidly written.
<Staz> Oh shit I just installed UBUNTU and also GRUB. Now when I boot up I get "error loading operating system"
<LuisBG> Drac|Crate, i'm installing it right now
<Staz> I think GRUB is screwed how can I get rid of it
<soundray> Staz: no need to invoke excrements. Read ubotu's message about grub.
<soundray> !tell Staz about grub
<sbartleylinux> Is there a page that descibes how to get the ltsp packages working under dapper yet?
<Drac|Crate> LuisBG: You'll like it. GNOME 2.15 has a lot of interesting improvements. It'll look a lot like Breezy, of course, but it'll feel a lot better, I think.
<Drac|Crate> LuisBG: Sorry, I mean GNOME 2.13.
<soundray> Drac|Crate: 2.*15*?
<Drac|Crate> soundray: Typo. :P
<soundray> Drac|Crate: I think you mean 2.14 ;)
<Lordthundering> guys, if u use network folders in gnome, how can i use them in quanta or any other non-gnome app?
<Drac|Crate> soundray: 2.13, technically.
<Staz> thanks soundray
<Lordthundering> s/network/ssh
<Drac|Crate> Lordthundering: I'm pretty sure FTP folders are strictly a nautilus feature.
<soundray> Lordthundering: you can only use those folders with programs that are "gnome vfs-aware".
<Staz> Im not screwed then? :)
<soundray> Staz: you can reinstall grub with the install CD. See the wiki instructions linked by ubotu.
<joelw23> how do i install a dmg
<sbartleylinux> ogra, ?you around?
<soundray> Lordthundering: you could try mounting your folders with sshfs instead of nautilus.
<akcom> Is ther any way to figure out what version of firmware a device is running?
<NegativeSpace> When trying to uninstall a program and it says "There are other applications depending on this one", what does it mean, and can it still be removed?
<soundray> akcom: it depends on the device.
<Drac|Crate> soundray: xmms-dev installs libgtk2.0-dev, which fixes the problem. :P
<Lordthundering> soundray, which are?
<akcom> say an internal broadcom wireless 802.11 b/g card
<s-wx> hp: unable to open /var/run/hplip/hpiod.port: No such file or directory: prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 75 Ever seen this error ?
<soundray> Drac|Crate: ah good.
<soundray> Lordthundering: I don't understand your question.
<joelw23> how do i install a .dmg
<Lordthundering> soundray, which application outside gnome itself are gnome vfs aware?
<akcom> joelw23: that's a mac disk image, i don't believe linux supports installing those
<joevandyk> I have ip and dns masquerading on my ubuntu box.  however, i can't ping my gateway (permission denied) after a reboot until I restart ip and dns masq.  Any ideas on why that is?
<joelw23> ok
<soundray> Lordthundering: I don't know. Check out my other suggestion, sshfs
<joevandyk> does gigabit networking speed up remote X at all?
<theskunk> yes
<[Leo] > joevandyk: you have tu setup ip settings at startup
<[Leo] > *to
<[Leo] > :P
<joevandyk> theskunk, is it noticable?
<theskunk> anybody know how to setup a second x-session? (so i can hit alt-f2 and then login and startx again)
<joevandyk> [Leo] , er, what?
<xvisor> does anyone now what i need to install when getting "smb:///" is not a valid location in the file browser while trying to access microsoft network??
<theskunk> joevandyk, depends.... i think its pretty quick already, but thats me
<Davey> theskunk: use XNest
<[Leo] > xvisor: dapper?
<xvisor> leo: yup
<soundray> joevandyk: these things are timing sensitive. You could add a script that restarts ipmasq to /etc/network/if-up.d
<{fastlane}> hola
<Davey> theskunk: Applications > System Tools >  New Login in a New Window (install xnest package if you don't have that)
<{fastlane}> necesito un poco de ayuda
<[Leo] > xvisor: you miss a package
<{fastlane}> con mi dispositivo wifi
<xvisor> leo: don't tell me it's a bug i can;t do anything about
<theskunk> lemme rephrase this -- i'd like to know how to modify the screens section in my xorg.conf so that i can use a totally different .xinitrc to start the x-session.
<NegativeSpace> Is gaim the best MSN alternative?
<[Leo] > xvisor: gnomevfs2-extra... or something like that!
<joevandyk> soundray, ah, thanks.
<theskunk> NegativeSpace, yes
<Davey> NegativeSpace: in Gnome, yes. Kopete is nicer in KDE
<xvisor> leo: aaaahh oke i'll start searching for summat like that, thnx
<Davey> (because it uses the same toolkit as the rest of the UI)
<[Leo] > NegativeSpace: try amsn too
<NegativeSpace> Okay theskunk, Davey, cheers.
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NegativeSpace> Leo, I'll check it out, thanks.
<[Leo] > NegativeSpace: amsn supports a lot of msn features
<biloyp> Dj, k3b worked fine for me
<biloyp> oh he is gone
<DoTheRodeo> is there any other CD burner than Nero?
<linkd> DoTheRodeo: k3b is a goodun
<f1k0ym4k4> hi
<biloyp> DoTheRodeo try k3b
<f1k0ym4k4> i need help! =(
<DoTheRodeo> k3b?
<biloyp> yeah
<linkd> DoTheRodeo: a CD/DVD burner
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<soundray> ^ I like that one :)
<f1k0ym4k4> how can i install the amsn?
<soundray> f1k0ym4k4: 'sudo apt-get install amsn' or use synaptic.
<DoTheRodeo> you can burn movie with it?
<pabea135> hi
<f1k0ym4k4> no, i cant install with sudo apt-get install amsn =(
<[Leo] > f1k0ym4k4: why?
<natalie> Hello, I have another question to ask
<soundray> f1k0ym4k4: probably because you need to activate repositories. Look out for ubotu's message
<soundray> !tell f1k0ym4k4 about repos
<pabea135> what hapen?
<soundray> natalie: just ask.
<natalie> I installed 5.10 and can only access the gdm when I am in recovery mode.  If I boot normally it just freezes.  I already tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg, just not sure what to do now.
<nicholaspaul> i've installed Ubuntu x86 server, and then installed gnome desktop, but some of the menus are missing. how do i populate the Applications and System menus?
<natalie> I looked through the forums, but I couldn't really find anything that helped with that issue.
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: ubuntu-desktop
<DoTheRodeo> linkd, im trying to burn .mp3's but it says unsupported format, etf?
<DoTheRodeo> wtf?
<DoTheRodeo> *
<dyrne> natalie: you using framebuffer?
<FunnyLookinHat> natalie, it just freezes and won't even send you to a text/console login instead?
<nicholaspaul> bimeri: gotcha..thanks!
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: np :)
<dyrne> DoTheRodeo: in k3b? sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<s-wx> Everybody is talking about my problem but nobody can give me the solution.. now wht i should do :P
<natalie> FunnLookinHat: that is correct.  Dyrne: I do believe that I am useing frame buffer.
<DoTheRodeo> oh nvm
<DoTheRodeo> i just did sudo apt-get install k3b
<joelw23> can anyone help me install sauerbraten
<bimberi> DoctorMO: sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<bimberi> DoTheRodeo: ^^^^ (sorry DoctorMO)
<FunnyLookinHat> natalie, sorry, but I am unsure how to fix that.  It's probably related to the line in your GRUB conf file concerning the video mode.  But I don't know which
<joelw23> can anyone help me install sauerbraten
<DoTheRodeo> yeah
<DoTheRodeo> now it works
<soundray> joelw23: http://www.basic-recipes.com/r/sa/quick2.htm ;)
<joelw23> hahaha
<DoTheRodeo> another, is there any video converter for linux? like .avi to .vob?
<soundray> natalie, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log -- put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you want us to have a look at it.
<soundray> DoTheRodeo: transcode
<ddonky> DoTheRodeo - I'm late to the conversation, but transcode is pretty good for command-line
<DoTheRodeo> is it fast? or it depends on your system?
<lsuactiafner> DoTheRodeo : mencoder part of mplayer
<joelw23> can anyone help me install sauerbraten
<ddonky> yeah, that too
<DoTheRodeo> i don't use mplayer
<soundray> joelw23: sauerbraten.org is down at the moment, so I can't give you specific help. Maybe you can help yourself based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<davidX-> i just let synaptic update my kernel to -10 from -9 and now i'm seeing "VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)" after reboot
<davidX-> what should i do?
<ddonky> DoTheRodeo - mencoder worked in real-time if i remember right, but it was a small file. .ra to .avi I think
<rambo3> boot from older kernel
<rambo3> and fix grub menu
<soundray> rambo3: is that for davidX-?
<biloyp_> anyone ever burn mp3 with k3b
<soundray> biloyp, yes.
<ddonky> ditto
<biloyp_> soundray, I just tries and got a "unsupported format error"
<davidX-> hrmm
<bimberi> biloyp: install k3b-mp3
<biloyp_> bimberi..ok thx
<davidX-> the boot options in grub look the same for both kernels
<soundray> biloyp, it's libk3b-mp3 here
<soundray> biloyp, sorry, trying again: libk3b2-mp3
<natalie> I posted it as Natalie's Xorg
<rambo3> what does your system look like where is ubuntu ? davidX
<davidX->  /dev/sda1
<rambo3> you can edit grub on boot menu
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have 5.1 speakers and asus nvidia soundcard (onboard) nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller? i dont have sound in rear and center speakers. ive installed the nforce driver, my motherboard is a/k 8n-4, anyone know of something i could read/howto?
<davidX-> ya when i go to edit and compare -9 to -10 everything is the same
<soundray> natalie: is it hanging at this point?
<Tezkah> okay, so when i am in KDE and click on the battery monitor, theres an option to hibernate the laptop, and that works
<Tezkah> is there a way i can do this outside of running that applet, like a command?
<biloyp_> soundray..I just installed k3b-mp3..via Synaptic Package manager...same thing?
<rambo3> ok try changing root(hd0,0) to root(hdo1,0) and make shoure that in kernel line there is root=/dev/sda1
<davidX-> alright brb
<natalie> soundray: what do you mean?
<makkk> how do I make bash display the current directory path at the prompt?  (this is obviously not an ubuntu machine, since ubuntu does this automaticall)
<soundray> biloyp, should be fine (it's probably different here because I'm on dapper atm).
<LuisBG> the mouse (trackpad) acceleration it's at its max and it is still very very slow
<dyrne> Tezkah: maybe apmsleep
<LuisBG> what can I do?
<biloyp_> soundray ahh ok, I am on breezt..ok let me give it a shot
<raphink> makkk: set it in your .bashrc. I can send you an example of mine if you want
<LuisBG> how do I install a bluetooth mouse?
<Tezkah> dyrne, apmsleep: Your kernel does not support APM.
<makkk> raphink. i thought it would be this, but i dont know the exact command
<Stargazers> Hi. I have a problem with ATI driver fglrx on Dapper Drake with XOrg 7.0.0. It says "Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x700' directory You may override the detected version using the following syntax: X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] "
<raphink> makkk: it's a whole language stuff
<raphink> makkk: come to PV please
<soundray> natalie, was gdm hanging at the time you posted Xorg.0.log ?
<raphink> makkk: it's too crowded here to talk about such a huge subject ;)
<Stargazers> dmesg | grep fglrx
<Seveas> Stargazers, use the Ubuntu provided drivers
<raphink> lol
<Stargazers> I tried
<makkk> raphink, where is that?
<Stargazers> [4294702.921000]  [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<Stargazers> That it what dmesg says
<Stargazers> I have Club Radeon 7500
<soundray> Tezkah: try 'sudo echo 4 >/proc/acpi/sleep
<dyrne> Tezkah: sorry not really sure maybe try the --noapm
<soundray> '
<natalie> soundray: That is the Xorg for 5.10, unfortunately, no. I am presently on 4.1 rignt now.
<joelw23> /home/joel/Desktop/sauerbraten/sauerbraten/bin_unix/linux_client: cannot execute: Success
<joelw23> help
<yacc> soundray: Modern version would be echo 'disc' >/sys/power/state or so.
<natalie> soundray: That is the last Xorg from that drive.
<SpComb> hmm, will the normal 5.10 AMD64 installer work on a dualcore 3800+ ? The installer loads up fine, and partitions (and unset the bootable flag on my windows partition too), but it doesn't get past 0% on the "Installing base system", says it can't get the packages off the CD, and no apt mirror configured
<yacc> soundray: disk ;)
<Stargazers> Seveas: On that driver it won't start X
<Seveas> Stargazers, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marcel> what is the best ftp server for a beginner ,  i want to do it from the command line
<soundray> natalie: in the hanging state, can you still switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<Seveas> (just replacing ati with fglrx is NOT enough)
<Tezkah> soundray, bash: /proc/acpi/sleep: Permission denied
<Stargazers> I have done it and rebooted my computer, but still it goes on text mode and dmesg says that [4294702.921000]  [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<SpComb> or do I need to get one with a SMP kernel?
<soundray> Tezkah: did you forget the sudo? Also read yacc ^^
<GTX> SpComb, You'll have to get SMP kernel man, like me
<natalie> soundray:  No I cannot, it is completly frozen.  If I try to promt it by switching over before it finishes loading, the prompt itself will freeze after it finishes loading.
<SpComb> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136048&highlight=installing+base+system <-- that looks like the identical error
<Tezkah> yeah i did sudo, but i see
<SpComb> it doesn't work without?
<GTX> SpComb, It will work without smp just wont use the 2 cpus only 1
<SpComb> that's not a problem
<SpComb> trying to get it to at least install the kernel
<LuisBG> the mouse (trackpad) acceleration it's at its max and it is still very very slow
<rambo3> just typing server should install base system
<SpComb> hmm, it's really shady media though, might well be corrupted
<arnoud> hi all
<insites> what is the normal way to mount a fat disk in ubuntu so  that it stays persistent? i used system/administration/disks to mount a vfat drive on /media/storage and it disconnects everytime i restart.
<Tezkah> even with sudo, i am getting permission denied
<SpComb> didn't do a md5 check on anything
<dwight> what file p2p client would you recommend to me?
<NegativeSpace> Downloading JRE, do I want Linux RMP self-extracting, or just Linux self-extracting?
<SpComb> oh, and it's a bit weird that it detects my SATA disk as a SCSI disk...
<NegativeSpace> RPM*
<SpComb> got the partitions right though :)
<soundray> natalie, you could try disabling gdm with 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' and see if it still freezes when you do a normal reboot and start gdm by hand (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start).
<arnoud> I'm using an ASUS ATI graphics card, and I want to install the latest drivers. Due to the fact that I am new to Linux...... Can someone help me?
<dwight> NegativeSpace: not RPM the other one will do just fine
<SpComb> the stupid thing about it was that it swapped the bootable flags.... after the installer failed, windows wouldn't boot
<SpComb> which is quite a not-good thing
<SpComb> had to go swap the boot flags in the partitioner myself
<NegativeSpace> dwight: Thanks dude.
<soundray> arnoud: follow the wiki instructions as recommended by ubotu's pm:
<rambo3> if you have network you can allways hit ctrl+c and stop apt . change sources and install from net
<dwight> NegativeSpace: no prob
<soundray> !tell arnoud about ati
<robinl1> okay, my project is done.. can i spam for it?
<SpComb> I tried burning the image twice on two cds, failed on those
<SpComb> I guess my CD is just corrupt
<xstation> hey
<arnoud> hmm can you tell me where to search?
<soundray> arnoud: look at the private message you got from ubotu
<LuisBG> how do I install a bluetooth mouse?
<marcel> what is the best ftp server for a beginner ,  i want to do it from the command line
<Seveas> robinl1, no, spamming is not tolerated
<Seveas> marcel, stop repeating
<robinl1> Seveas: ok, and in -offtopic?
<marcel> ok
<Seveas> you were given answers already
<marcel> oops sorry
<xstation> who would the command look like in if I wanted to use the cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA in openssl
<Stargazers> So, anyone have no any other ideas to get FGLRX work?
<Stargazers> :'(
<Stargazers> Ati sucks
<Seveas> !tell Stargazers about ati
<arnoud> thank you Soundray
<dwight> Stargazers: yeah it does... well on Linuix it does
<xstation> Seseas: hows it going
<natalie> soundray:  Thanks, I'll give that a try
<Stargazers> Yep
<dyrne> marcel: i like vsftpd but i believe proftpd has a gui frontend you can apt-get
<robinl1> Seveas: ok, and in -offtopic?
<Seveas> robinl1, spam is never tolerated - you can discuss your project there though
<Stargazers> Thx Seveas, I try to look about those links
<SpComb> but wouldn't it be more sensible to only set the bootable flag on the ubuntu partition at a later stage?
<robinl1> Seveas: okay, but i mean it's a simple URL.
<SpComb> say, at GRUB install
<Seveas> robinl1, #u-offtopic please
<SpComb> it's just a bit silly that if it fails, you have to manually set windows to boot again
<SpComb> and most people wouldn't know how to do that
<tushkee> who's on Dapper now and just did an update? The OPEN/LOAD/BROWSE dialogue doesnt show up instantly, the program freezes up and resumes after a minute or two.
<soundray> SpComb: that's why there is a support channel.
<tarzeau> which driver do i load for linux 2.6, for my mcp high definition nvidia soundcard? 0000:00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<SpComb> what if someone has a single computer?
<marcel> dyrne:    thx ill try vsftpd
<SpComb> it's not too much fun
* SpComb got pretty scared
<soundray> SpComb: Live CD?
<SpComb> uhm
<SpComb> how to download/burn it?
<SpComb> just in theory
<SpComb> it's not fun to have a computer that doesn't boot
<Jonnings> I get "subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2"  while trying to install automatix. Anyone familar with this?
<SpComb> and setting a empty partition to boot isn't too nice
<soundray> SpComb: in theory, the problem will be solved in dapper, where the install CD is also the live CD.
<LuisBG> how do I install a bluetooth mouse? the trackpad is too too too slow, a pain just going to system
<SpComb> huh?
<soundray> SpComb: I would argue that installing OSs isn't for the timid, anyway.
<TheMadGeek> Hey
<SpComb> `the issue is that the boot flag on the windows partition is unset, and set on the soon-to-be linux partiion
<SpComb> soundray: isn't ubuntu meant for the timid?
<tushkee> LuisBG: you mean touchpad?
<TheMadGeek> Can anyone tell me a cheap, external, usb modem/router that will work with ubuntu with ease?
<TheMadGeek> And I can connect to using windows xp default networking tools?
<Seveas> TheMadGeek, usb is not meant for networking, don't abuse it
<LuisBG> tushkee, yes
<tushkee> LuisBG: for the touchpad to work properly, i had to edit my xorg.conf
<LuisBG> sorry
<TheMadGeek> Seveas, I mean like the connect to panel in the start menu
<LuisBG> and what did you write there?
<soundray> TheMadGeek: go for an Ethernet router. Much, much better.
<tushkee> LuisBG: hang on ill give you the link
<TheMadGeek> soundray, I want to connect to the internet, I used the term networking loosely
<prxq> hi. anyone knows how to get the coda file system working with ubuntu? I see no package for it, but some other packages reference it. (WebDAV, for instance). Any ideas?
<tushkee> LuisBG:  are you on dapper?
<SpComb> ethernet modem is far more flexible and useable than a usb modem
<soundray> tushkee, LuisBG, check out the docs in /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/
<TheMadGeek> Spcomb, How do I connect one?
<SpComb> a ethernet one?
<soundray> TheMadGeek: Seveas is still right, and Ethernet is still the best.
<LuisBG> tushkee, yes, just installed
<yacc> soundray: I think we forgot the sh :( sudo sh -c "echo disk >/sys/power/state" :(
<SpComb> a normal lan card and then as a ppp interface
<tushkee> LuisBG, soundray, -> i followed this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=800083&postcount=3
<TheMadGeek> SpComb, How do I find out of my computer has a lan card?
<soundray> yacc: ahh...
<SpComb> TheMadGeek: look at the back of it. It's like a big telephone socket :/
<SpComb> hard to say
<LuisBG> and how I install a bluetooth mouse?
<soundray> TheMadGeek: look for a socket that is similar to a phone socket, but wider.
<SpComb> TheMadGeek: http://info.pcwebshop.ch/Glossar/images/rj-45.jpg
<TheMadGeek> Soundray, I've got one with three computers connected as an icon
<squirrelstyle> jetscreamer --- you there
<SpComb> yep
<Seveas> TheMadGeek, that's a good one
<TheMadGeek> Seveas, So I can use that for a ethernet router that will work for ubuntu and windows for connecting to the interneT?
<soundray> TheMadGeek: you said cheap -- how much are you willing to spend?
<SpComb> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DSL-HOWTO/ might be a read (first google result for linux dsl howto)
<TheMadGeek> soundray, Whats the cheapest for a good one
<SpComb> hmm, verbose howtos <3
<SpComb> whatever, I'll keep out of this
<SpComb> I assume my CD is corrupt
<Seveas> TheMadGeek, correct, both ubuntu and winXP will work with it out of the box
<squirrelstyle> vmware all installed in 5.10 --- this rocks --- just installed winblows xp  >:)
<tushkee> So anyone on Dapper who updated today and the OPEN/LOAD DIALOGUE is not responsive and hangs up?
<emilianom> hello
<thomass_> emi
<TheMadGeek> So whats the cheapest for a good one, i'll probley get it off ebay
<CarlFK> how to I change hostname so that it doesn't change back after a reboot?
<Seveas> CarlFK, edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<soundray> TheMadGeek: Linksys WRT54GL are good ones, and not too expensive
<Seveas> soundray, isn't that a wireless thing?
<emilianom_> after reboot?
<thomass_> n
<thomass_> no
<thomass_> no
<thomass_> never
<thomass_> u noob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<TheMadGeek> Soundray, So this will replace my ADSL usb modem?
<CarlFK> Seveas: thanks.  I thought the hostname command set /etc/hostname.  I see now that isn't true
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Seveas
<soundray> TheMadGeek: oops, Seveas is right, forget it.
<Seveas> TheMadGeek, ah, you have a usb adsl modem...
<Seveas> TheMadGeek, in that case you can't use any router
* SpComb reads the DSL howto for self education's sake
<TheMadGeek> seveas So what can I do?
<TheMadGeek> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Linksys-wireless-G-Broadband-Router-WRT54G-Instal-CD_W0QQitemZ5878236758QQcategoryZ44997QQssPageNameZWD7VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<SpComb> hmm, ppp works together with DHCP, doesn't it?
<SpComb> so it's plug & 'play'
<Seveas> TheMadGeek, you need an adsl router supported by your adsl company
<tushkee> so how can i change from DHCP to STATIC IP via command line?
<Seveas> or just use your current hardware
<SpComb> *modem
<Seveas> tushkee, sudo nano /etc/interfaces
<Staz> Damn Something is REALLY screwed up :( I get "Error loading operating system" just after rebooting after installing GRUB during Ubuntu install.
<SpComb> oh, mutliple comptuers?
<SpComb> a second NIC is cheaper :P
<tushkee> Seveas: thx, ill try that now :)
<tushkee> Seveas: it's empty
<natalie> soudray:  I removed the gdm, but it still froze at terminal prompt
<Seveas> tushkee, ehrm /etc/network/interfaces
<peratu> Somebody with iBook + AirportExtreme?
<tushkee> Seveas: it worked, thx again.
<TheMadGeek> These are my companys routers: http://www.tiscali.dslshop.co.uk/routers.asp
<Seveas> peratu, airportextrem does not work with ubuntu breezy and earlier, works buggy with dapper
<soundray> TheMadGeek: (ebay link) that one doesn't have a modem built in, but there is a variation that has one.
<erisco> what is the gnome desktop referred as in the killall command?
<[Leo] > how can i make pkg-config see a new (compiled) version of a lib?
<[Leo] > erisco: maybe gnome-session
<peratu> Seveas , yes, I have Dapper.
<TheMadGeek> Soundray, would the aforemented one work with linux?
<erisco> [Leo]  I don't want to end the session, I just want to refresh the desktop as I changed my wallpaper and I want to see the change
<Seveas> peratu, the broadcom card (airport extreme) is not supported with Ubuntu - there are drivers for it but you need to get the firmware yourself
<TheMadGeek> Soundray: Its usb
<suture1> How can I change my refreshrate, the one in gnome only says 60 but i know it can be higher
<daneturner> hello
<soundray> TheMadGeek: check out Linksys WAG354G, e.g. on aria.co.uk
<[Leo] > erisco: try killall gnome-panel
<erisco> [Leo]  that is for panels though ;)
<erisco> [Leo]  I will give the session a shot
<Seveas> suture1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tushkee> byez
<erisco> [Leo]  gnome-session: no process killed
<natalie> soundray:  I removed the gdm, but it still froze at terminal prompt
<soundray> TheMadGeek: Speedtouch modems are kind-of supported, but it's *really* better to go for a proper router.
<[Leo] > erisco: but why kill panel or session to refresh wallpaper?
<peratu> Seveas , look this please. http://pastebin.com/595173
<erisco> [Leo]  You suggested that, not me
<[Leo] > erisco: it should refresh automatically
<erisco> [Leo]  Is there a gui way to refresh it?
<erisco> [Leo]  the fact is that it is not
<erisco> [Leo]  and there must be a better way than logging out then back in
<soundray> natalie: that's interesting. I don't think the X server is your problem at all, and it didn't look like it from your X log either.
<TheMadGeek> soundray Okay, thats something to consider#
<TheMadGeek> soundray Thanks for all the help.
<LuisBG> anybody knows to to configure a bluetooth mouse in ubuntu?
<soundray> natalie: could this be a hardware problem? Overheating?
<Seveas> peratu, check the manpage for ifconfig, iirc you don't write it that way...
<[Leo] > erisco: sure, but i can't help you :)
<athlon> is it possible to run both KDE and Gnome ? but without using Xnest, but rather like virtual terminal
<erisco> can anyone else tell me how to refresh my desktop background image?
<natalie> soundray:  I don't really see how, I have no problems running my other version on the same computer.  Which is what I am doing right now
<ProN00b> how can i burn .dmg files ?
<peratu> Seveas , I can do ifconfig for other wlan device.
<athlon> so I want to be able to switch between desktop manager easily (ctrl-alt-f7 to go to kde, ctrl-alt-f8 to go to gnome, etcetera)
<soundray> LuisBG: bluetooth isn't ready for prime time in breezy afaik.
<Syco54645> how can i upgrade my mozilla?
<Seveas> Syco54645, why?
<Syco54645> firefox rather
<Syco54645> Seveas: because i went to 1.5 and it is using 100% of my processor when it renders pages.  i want to go to 1.5.1 to see if that helps
<Seveas> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<natalie> soundray:  I can also start the gdm from recovery mode and run it mostly fine.
<soundray> natalie: can you check /var/log/syslog to see if there's an entry related to the crash?
<Syco54645> thanks Seveas
<Syco54645> Seveas: dumb question, but is that link down?
* [Leo]  is away: later...
<Seveas> Syco54645, works fine here
<trappist> public away messages suck.
<lampshade> what exactly does /etc/init.d/networking restart do?  The reason I ask is that I put my computer into hibernation, and then awaken it to find my wireless gone.  I have to manually reset it with /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant restart and then ifup eth1.  Shouldn't /etc/init.d/networking do all that?
<Seveas> trappist, that's why there's an auto-kick on awaymsg
<natalie> soundray:  If I post it, will you take a look at it, I'm actually fairly new to linux, so I'm still learning a lot of the things I need to know.
<knubbe> anyone using mysql who knows if its possible to get the /include directory (with mysql.h for example) from the repository?
<trappist> Seveas: oh I didn't even notice.  Excellent.
<erisco> Can anyone tell me how to refresh my desktop?
<ProN00b> how can i burn .dmg files ?
<Syco54645> Seveas: that is odd.  maybe something with my isp, splra.org doesnt work for me either
<trappist> knubbe: libmysqlclient14-dev
<bolrod> .dmg = file for OS X ?
<daneturner> I'd like to add a trusted CA Cert to Firefox for all users.  According to folks on #firefox at irc.mozilla.org the default certs are compiled in.  Is there a way to add additional CA Certs without having to touch each user's firefox profile?  I have 100 users on 50 Hoary workstations.
<ace66> yes its a program of some sort.
<ace66> dmg that is.
<LuisBG> soundray, i'm in drapper and before I reinstalled my system I used the bluetooth mouse I'm trying to configure
<bolrod> it is something like .iso..  only for mac ?
<bolrod> :)
<ace66> mac os x mounts dmg files when you click. under linux its meaningless as far as I know
<LuisBG> soundray, so I know it works
<bolrod> yes
<mile> hi
<bolrod> you could burn a .dmg to a file...
<natalie> soundray:  I went ahead and posted it under my name.
<Stargazers> Is there any smart reasons to use Xorg 7.0 instead of 6.8? I mean, 'cause 7.0 is not supported by ATI drivers but 6.8 is
<ace66> why do you want to burn a dmg ?
<bolrod> I dont
<soundray> natalie: okay, I'll have a look. I have terrible lags here, so pls be patient.
<dda> uname -r says I have 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic, but apt-cache search shows only kernel-source-2.6.11 - wrong version. Where do I get the ltest kernel-source package?
<natalie> soundray: not a problem.
<Klohunt> Is it easy to change the desktop icon size for all icons at the same time?
<keherman> Anyone have issues with printing only from Acroread?
<soundray> natalie: that's only the top of the file. Please do a 'tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog >/tmp/logtail' and pastebin /tmp/logtail
<H4RDC0RE> hi
<H4RDC0RE> ae
<keherman> Kpdf works fine, since it uses the default printer and not this "print command = /usr/bin/lop" function
<keherman> lp
<daneturner> any knowledgeable firefox sysadmins?
<natalie> soundray:  I posted all of today's reports in the syslog
<soundray> natalie: pastebin accepts a limited amount only.
<nickrud> Klohunt, you can do that with System-prefs-file manager icon view defaults, but that affects the whole system. You may need to change other folders by hand
<knubbe> trappist: great, thank you!
<natalie> soundray: sorry, I'll get the rest
<trappist> knubbe: the results of apt-file search mysql.h.  apt-file is great stuff.
<Klohunt> nickrud: I see, thanks
<Klohunt> Just that firefox's icon is huge
<Neth> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nickrud> Klohunt, maybe right click the firefox icon, and choose stretch if it's the only one bothering you
<nickrud> Neth, sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<ace66> neth: looks like your missing a c file
<dda> uname -r says I have 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic, but apt-cache search shows only kernel-source-2.6.11 - wrong version. Where do I get the latest kernel-source package? Please advise..
<soundray> natalie: still not the whole story. Please use the tail procedure I recommended.
<nickrud> dda, get linux-source (a change)
<Neth> thanks nickrud
<ace66> dda: have you got the right repository for apt cache ?
<dda> ace66, I run dist-upgrade and got the kernel 2.6.12, so I asume the repository is correct
<Seveas> dda, linux-source, not kernel-source...
<dda> trying...
<keherman> is it too late to request a package upgrade for Dapper?
<dda> nickrud, Seveas - thanks. seems that it will help!
<one> help please; where is the kernel commandline found ?
<keherman> Why isn't Adobe Acroread being upgraded in Dapper at all?
<Seveas> one, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<natalie> soundray: I did what you said.
<keherman> staying at 7.0.1 even though 7.0.5 is out and includes CUPS support now?
<keherman> sucks..
<lampshade> what exactly does /etc/init.d/networking restart do?  The reason I ask is that I put my computer into hibernation, and then awaken it to find my wireless gone.  I have to manually reset it with /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant restart and then ifup eth1.  Shouldn't /etc/init.d/networking do all that?
<antibus> does ubuntu support xen?
<DRbr> Hey guys
<DRbr> I need a little help here
<nickrud> DRbr, ask, no one can help if they don't know the problem
<DRbr> I installed Ubuntu on a old desktop(K6-2 450) and it was too slow so I installed xubuntu-desktop
<soundray> natalie: I have two suggestions: remove the hplip-base. If that doesn't help, try booting without acpi (edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, appending acpi=off to the #kopt line; then run update-grub).
<DRbr> but the default display manager is still gdm
<soundray> *hplip-base package
<DRbr> which is too heavy
<themachine> are there any unbreakable cipher programs?
<nickrud> DRbr, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm , I think
<DRbr> I remember that I had used a terminal command that allowed me to choose between kdm and gdm
<DRbr> I want to know if the same is true for xfce
<DRbr> I already tried that and it didn't help
<nickrud> DRbr, does apt-cache policy xdm show it as installed?
<soundray> themachine: there is no such thing. You can brute-force any algorithm (it may take 10^100 years, though).
<themachine> alright
<themachine> thanks soundray
<pragun> what software should i get to convert my .doc file to .pdf?
<Jhair> pragun: word!?!
<trappist> peratu: openoffice.org
<pragun> i saw some stuff about OO printing to a pdf printer
<trappist> Jhair: word can't do it
<natalie> soundray: back in a few
<pragun> but i dont have that in my printers list
<trappist> pragun: it can expert straight to pdf, you don't need a pdf printer
<soundray> natalie: I won't be here.
<Jhair> oh I forgot word was crap :)
<peratu> transgress, kde.org
<DRbr> nickrud, let me check.... the computer is crawling
<pragun> let me look again
<pragun> brb
<soundray> natalie: but there are other helpful people around.
<pragun> ha
<pragun> er
<pragun> oh
<pragun> haha
<pragun> thanks, found it
<pragun> didnt see it before
<nickrud> DRbr, you could shut down X and work from a console (ctl-alt-f 1-6) until you get it straight
<trappist> !tell pragun about enter
<DRbr> nickrud, it wasn't installed, I dunno why though since xfce is up and running
<DRbr> thanx, let me restart x and see what happens
<themachine> is there some place I can get a list of all the words in the english alphabet  like a list on a text file
<pragun> sorry trappist
<nickrud> DRbr, if you do apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop, that will tell you what packages were installed by xubuntu-desktop
<pragun> didn't realize
<trappist> themachine: google for wordlists
<pragun> anyways, thanks for the help, guys =P. i feel so silly.
<eternaljoy> i just did an update, and get this: The following packages have been kept back:
<eternaljoy>   totem
<themachine> tried that for a while..
<Super_King> hey all, what's the best solution for unpacking .rar files in Ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> The following packages have been kept back: totem.
<trappist> themachine: actually I think there's an app like cracklib-data or something that has a wordlist
<eternaljoy> any fix?
<nickrud> totem, which distro?
<eternaljoy> trappist: hello! any ideas?
<themachine> ah
<themachine> thx
<trappist> eternaljoy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eternaljoy> nickrud: I use Breezy and today it said I have upgrades!  so I clicked install!  but at the end it says: The following packages have been kept back: totem.
<nickrud> eternaljoy, either trappist's or aptitude upgrade
<ablomen> hey people, im compiling wine at the moment (becouse there arnt any 64bit .debs) but i get an error saying it cant find the right version of libXext, anybody had/solved this problem?
<eternaljoy> trappist: when I type that command it says: The following packages have been kept back: totem.
<eternaljoy> nickrud: when I type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it says: The following packages have been kept back: totem.
<trappist> themachine: sudo apt-get install wamerican-large
<eternaljoy> nickrud: any fix?
<trappist> eternaljoy: sudo apt-get install totem?
<nickrud> eternaljoy, then you have something installed, that conflicts with totem's upgrade. You could try to track that down :)
<trappist> eternaljoy: did you maybe install totem from outside the repos or something?
<DjQcZoNE> hi, I want to know wich package is the best if I want to install programs with RPM -> alien or rpm
<eternaljoy> trappist: trying  sudo apt-get install totem now
<trappist> DjQcZoNE: avoid doing either
<eternaljoy> trappist: not sure
<brainiac_ghost> is todays (daily) cdimage going to be the same as flight 5?
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have 5.1 speakers and asus nvidia soundcard (onboard) nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller? i dont have sound in rear and center speakers. ive installed the nforce driver, my motherboard is a/k 8n-4, anyone know of something i could read/howto?
<Goldfisch> How do I install ubuntu on a closed network, where I don't have the packages available via Internet? I mean, they aren't all on the installl CD, right?
<DjQcZoNE> trappist, why ?
<eternaljoy> trappist: it says: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<eternaljoy>   totem-xine
<eternaljoy> !
<ubotu> eternaljoy: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trappist> DjQcZoNE: for the same reason you shouldn't install debian packages on ubuntu - packages from other distros are likely to be binary-incompatible with ubuntu and cause serious problems.
<jetscreamer> !
<cyphase> lol, that's funny..
<antibus> lsuactiafner, my mobo supports that too.. and i havent been able to get it, i just duplicated front and back sound
<ablomen> DjQcZoNE: bocouse rpms are made for redhat style distros, not for debian/ubuntu
<DjQcZoNE> oh okay...:)
<cyphase> "Don't pay the Microsoft tax! get a compuer with Linspire!"
<cyphase> Get* computer*
<ace66> Goldfish:the install should all basic requirements on disc
<cyphase> uhh, and how about the linspire tax?
<DjQcZoNE> and a last one question....when I download a .bin, how do I do to install it ?
<cyphase> you run it
<trappist> DjQcZoNE: sudo sh filename.bin
<trappist> usually
<DjQcZoNE> I already tried but I always got errors msg
<Goldfisch> Is there an apt tool that handily will pull all the debs, so I can stage them on a flash drive, and then walk them in to my production network?
<DjQcZoNE> trappist, thanks :)
<linuxboy> can I get ubuntu ltsp help here?
<nickrud> Goldfisch, apt-zip
<Seveas> linuxboy, try #edubuntu
<linuxboy> Seveas: thanks
<antibus> nickrud, so if you use apt-zip, and you specify a flash drive as an apt-source on anotehr compy.. what you put on the flash drive using apt-zip can be apt-get install from the flash drive on another comp?
<leafw> which is the app to detect an external monitor
<chrisw69> can anyone tell me how to install firefox 1.5
<antibus> nickrud, is that the way it works
<leafw> or do I have to touch the xorg configuration ?
<chrisw69> I'm having problems lol :\
<nickrud> antibus, essentially, you do an apt-zip on the machine you want to install, it writes a script you can take to another manchine & run. That'll get the debs you need
<keherman> chrisw69, whats yer real name?
<antibus> ohh ok
<chrisw69> chris
<keherman> chrisw69, you can install firefox 1.5, but you have to follow the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> android, it's been about 4 years since I used it, so the exact technique of installing on the original machine slips my mind, but it was simple
<keherman> chrisw69, ward?
<chrisw69> no soz
<keherman> oh nm
<chrisw69> i followed those instructions
<Goldfisch> Bingo! apt-zip appears to be what I need. When I get home from work, I will play with it a little to get familiar with it.
<chrisw69> and it's still running 1.0.7
<chrisw69> when i tried to do em again
<chrisw69> it says file exists etc
<keherman> chrisw69, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<chrisw69> yes.. that's what i did
<nickrud> android, sorry, that was for antibus
<chrisw69> I had problems
<lsuactiafner> antibus : how did you duplicate the sound?
<lsuactiafner> i wouldnt mind mono as much as no sound from rear
<nickrud> Goldfisch, you might want to look at setting up your own apt repository, that might be simpler in the long run
<lsuactiafner> private query me if possible
<antibus> lsuactiafner, my sub has a switch to handle that.. i just flipped it, im not really sure how to do it in linux
<antibus> nickrud, ahh, fun.
<lsuactiafner> k
<Jonnings> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<leafw> external monitor howto ?
<Jonnings> !javadebs
<leafw> I need help there
<deefzi> offtopic: does anyone know how much ipod mini's retail earplugs cost?
<nickrud> deefzi, too much?
<deefzi> perhaps on a apple store, but a "friend" of mine has several of 'em. just wondering how much could i offer
<Goldfisch> nickrud: My goal is to load a production server with apache2 and mediawiki. Then I need to monitor for security updates and download them as they come, sneakernetting them into production.
<nickrud> deefzi, start low, and haggle. He'll have a cutoff (so off topic :)
<ace66> deefzi: apple earbuds are ok but not great
<deefzi> nickrud, i was wondering about 5 euros (~6 dollars) but that's maybe too low. although he said "they suck and he never uses them" :-)
<deefzi> ace66, they are ok for me. i'm not willing to invest much on earplugs. main headphones are more important
<nickrud> Goldfisch, I am *not a sysadmin, but I've sneakernet'd a lot of stuff, and maybe bringing on line a test production system that you can drop and add to the net (along with the repo)
<deefzi> which btw broke today :-(
<nickrud> Goldfisch, as needed.
<ace66> deefzi: bummer.
<shiv> I just installed i810switch. Where do I look for it?
<ace66> deefzi: I have a good set of sennheisers for home. sony earbuds for the ipod.
<nickrud> shiv, dpkg -L i810switch | grep bin
* trappist backspaces
<Goldfisch> nickrud: I would like to, only they would never allow that. Our development lab has internet connectivity, but everything else is isolated, period.
<nickrud> Goldfisch, ah, I see. One of those :)
<shiv> nickrud: I installed it from synaptic so that should be done. Where do I look for it now?
<deefzi> ace66, say no more. came from shower and noticed the right bail was broken
<trappist> shiv: do what he said.
<shiv> ok wait
<deefzi> ace66, sennheiser hd500. gotta buy some epox tomorrow, although for a second i though of spending some 90 dollars for hd555:s :p
<Goldfisch> nickrud: I carry a 1Gb flashdrive around my neck. It is no issue to write some scripts and push that stuff onto it, then walk it into the server room as needed. :)
<shiv> this is what I got
<nickrud> Goldfisch, I have no issue with security
<shiv> /usr/bin
<shiv> /usr/bin/i810switch
<shiv> /usr/bin/i810rotate
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<trappist> shiv: don't paste here
<loz14> hey
<nickrud> shiv, there you go, those are the commands you can run (and see trappist)
<trappist> shiv: and run i810switch from the console
<jetscreamer> around your neck? omg
<ace66> deefzi: I hav an old pair of hd570s so I'm sure either are good
<shiv> I see thanks
<trappist> jetscreamer: I keep mine on my keychain
<loz14> hello everbody
<Goldfisch> jetscreamer: It's a thumb drive!
<loz14> how can i find wha tyou guys were talking about
<loz14> it's my first time
<nickrud> Goldfisch is a thumbdrive kid!
<Neth> Totem could not play 'file:///home/epic/Desktop/SCDA.mov'. any help?
<ace66> loz: just lurk for awhile then jump in
<Goldfisch> Well...carrying around putty and tightvnc is kind of handy! (It let's me ssh into my home machine, then vnc onto my desktop so I can IRC with you guys, from anywhere!)
<loz14> cool
<trappist> Goldfisch: you use vnc to irc?!!
<shiv> nickrud: so I made both crt and lcd on. Now when I plug in my projector for presentaion i should be all set. Is that correct?
<trappist> Goldfisch: irssi + screen man
<Goldfisch> trappist: What is irssi?
<leafw> anyone on how to plug an external monitor?
<trappist> Goldfisch: console irc client
<leafw> it's not automatically recognized
<nickrud> shiv, I don't have an i810, so I can't really say (well, I do, but I have an nvidia installed)
<Goldfisch> trappist: sudo apt-get install irssi?
<tushkee> Where the heck is OpenOffice on Dapper??!?
<loz14> can anyone direct me to channel for complete beginners like me, first week with ubuntu...
<trappist> Goldfisch: I think it's irssi-text (which I find weird)
<lampshade> tushkee, probably need to add .org on it
<neiras> shiv, http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/i810.4.html
<natalie> hello, Can anyone tell me exactly how my grub should look if I have changed it to turn ACPI off?  It looks like this right now "# kopt=root=/dev/sdb1 ro ACPI=off"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> loz14: I think this is it :)
<lampshade> tushkee, that always happens to me at least, I forget the .org and then I can't find it in repos
<cwillu> loz14, this is the place
<Staz> Hey is anybody able to help out. After installing GRUB during UBUNTU install I now get a "DISK BOOT FAILURE" message
<loz14> ok
<cwillu> just shout out the questions, and people may or may not answer if they know :)
<dda> back to the linux-source problem: i'm trying to compile the latest alsa drivers, and I'm getting checking for kernel linux/version.h... no
<dda> The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<dda> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<loz14> i'm a quick learner
<tushkee> lampshade: so it's not included on the install?
<trappist> dda: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* nickrud backspaces
<loz14> does anybody know if xgk can be stable for ubuntu users?
<Goldfisch-irssi> Hey guys, this is interesting!
<loz14> xgl
<trappist> dda: after that you may need to sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) /usr/src/linux
<siggi> how do i upgrade xorg from 6.8 to 6.9 or 7 ?
<chimera321> goldfisch, what's interesting? ^^
<trappist> Goldfisch: use it for a while, play with settings, check out the kinds of scripts available... you'll never go back :)
<dda> trappist, trying now, thanks. Always wondering, how to get this info except from IRC? :)
<tonyyarusso> Anyone used Skype on dialup?  Does it work?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> loz14: It can be, although it's only abailable for Dapper which is still beta.
<cwillu> loz14, you're new to linux you said?
<nickrud> siggi, you would have to compile it yourself (on breezy) but waiting a month & 10 days will get it for you
<loz14> t yep
<Goldfisch-irssi> trappist: thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/abailable/available/
<cwillu> probably not a good idea to play with it yet :/
<loz14> yeah i was going to uinstall the latest version
<Goldfisch-irssi> chimera321: I am using the console version of irc. My regular freenode account is registered as Goldfisch, using X-Chat.
<trappist> dda: experience, mostly.  you could install apt-file, run apt-file update and apt-file search linux/version.h but we couldn't really expect you to think of that
<siggi> nickrud: ahh ok
<cwillu> it's an experimental thing available on an experimental version of this operating system, which is still experimental for you :)
<cwillu> that's three layers of experimental
<PuMpErNiCkLe> loz14: I wouldn't recommend Dapper until it hits release candidates... they're still making fairly big changes.
<jaygeek> loz14: you are new to linux and me to english ;) help me I'll help you
<nickrud> sniff* console geeks
<chimera321> lol
<siggi> nickrud: im totaly new to kubuntu, what is breezy ?
<loz14> ok, ok jay
<loz14> see you on msn
<trappist> PuMpErNiCkLe: we release flight cds instead of release candidates, and we're on #5 I think
<Goldfisch-irssi> trappist: Let me guess...you're favorite browser is links/lynx?
<chimera321> siggi: the latest stable version of ububtu/kubuntu
<nickrud> siggi, that's the elitest name for the current release of ubuntu
<siggi> and ustable being ?
<natalie> How do I turn ACPI off?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> trappist: I thought after a certain point - when it hit feature freeze - they got called RCs?
<siggi> unstable
<cwillu> warty -> hoary -> breezy (current) -> dapper (latest that's not released yet)
<chimera321> siggi: dapper #4
<jaygeek> natalie: acpi=off on kernel parameters ?
<trappist> Goldfisch-irssi: hehe, no - I don't even use a console email client anymore.  but with irssi + screen + bitlbee I have achieved chat nirvana and I can access it from anywhere and leave it running 24x7
<Neth> how do i fix totem? is it broken for everyone?
<lampshade> tushkee, No, it should come with the basic install :-/?
<siggi> is it possible to go from breezy to dapper easily ?
<chimera321> not yet
<chimera321> wait till its stable
<trappist> PuMpErNiCkLe: dapper's pretty frozen like that.  it would be disingenuous to call them release candidates since we're on a fixed release cycle.
<Goldfisch> Okay. I'll look at that tonight, as well. :)
<cwillu> siggi, there's a repo to do it, but again it's experimental;  when the time comes, it'll just be a 'click here to upgrade' and your done
<chimera321> which should be soon
<siggi> ok :)
<natalie> jaygeek:  That's correct, it was suggested that I turn it off because it seems to be causing problems with startup.
<chimera321> couple months at most
<siggi> I used gentoo before
<tushkee> lampshade: i had it like a few days before, then did an update, now it's gone. hehe funny. ah well, i grabbed Abiword instead.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> trappist: They did the RC# thing for Breezy, though, didn't they? O_o
<chimera321> btw, you're all invited to #ubuntuforums, it's lonely there:P
<aeolist> now that you mention upgrading to dapper, have dapper's flight 4 dvd, couldnt upgrade though... needed to download 350 mb
<Neth> or dont answer me thats good too
<Goldfisch> I think if you put noacpi as an argument on booting your kernel, should do the trick.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> trappist: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=12142 for example.
* PuMpErNiCkLe is confused
* Neth hates /me
<natalie> also, what are the commands to reinstall something that has been removed?
<nickrud> Neth, we're not sure of the problem, you weren't the first to ask
* jetscreamer /me /me
<cwillu> natalie, should just be able to reselect it from synaptic, or sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<trappist> PuMpErNiCkLe: ah, I guess they do one RC for either a final bugfix sprint or call-it-good-and-release-it just before the release date
<Hysty> who here rips dvd's and what app do you use?
<jetscreamer> don't use dvdrip
<natalie> cwillu:  thanks
<jetscreamer> it seems to make empty files after 2 hours
<jetscreamer> used to work
<Jonnings> I've installed and selected the j2re1.5-sun, but i still get a damned message saying i need java runtime environment. What am i doing wrong?
<jetscreamer> !info avidemux
<odat> hi everyone
<aeolist> Hysty, if you need a quick solution, use k9copy (search google)
<odat> anyone using dapper yet?
<Hysty> jetscreamer, ok cool
<nickrud> odat, #ubuntu+1
<cwillu> PuMpErNiCkLe:  the flights are still making changes;  beta's/rc's are feature complete fixing the bugs on hundreds of random people's machines :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> trappist: ah, ok
<Hysty> aeolist, yer just want to dump main movie and re-burn to dvd, closest thing to dvdshrink in windows is what I want
<jetscreamer> there's a dvdshrink in linux isn't there
<trappist> Hysty: dvdshrink runs in wine :)
<aeolist> yes, k9copy is for you... 1 click and you are done
<Hysty> trappist, really, excellent *insert mr burns overtone*
<jetscreamer> all the tools you want will be in that marillat-like repo though
<jetscreamer> what's it called?
<CaptainMorgan> dark dapper
<trappist> there's some frontend that uses vobcopy, transcode and some other tools that tries to be like dvdshrink.  I forget what it is.
<aeolist> Hysty, http://repos.knio.it
<natalie> jaygeek: I modified my # kopt to look like this "# kopt=root=/dev/sdb1 ro ACPI=off"
<tonyyarusso> How to blank screen and turn off backlight on a laptop?
<trappist> natalie: acpi wants to be lowercase
<natalie> trappist: Oh, okay, didn't know that, thanks.
<jaygeek> natalie: what's kopt ? I do not know I'm running gentoo linux
<natalie> trappist:  Is the rest of the line okay?
<NegativeSpace> Does it matter were I install JRE?
<tushkee> tonyyarusso: nice question. anyone shares something here? it's funny that when it blanks screen, it only turns black and the backlight is still ON. hehe
<natalie> jaygeek:  it's the automatic options for the kernel
<shiv> I have the Mcrosoft trips and streets with GPS device. I am trying to use that with GPS software to completely switch to linux. This is the only thing pending now. I tried GPS drive it did not work with the pharos device. ANy help on that please?
<dancingmonkey> preferabily where you tell the browser it will be.
<trappist> natalie: not if it's in your menu.lst
<dancingmonkey> most of the time in ENV somewhere
<Hysty> aeolist, awesome,..cheers
<tonyyarusso> tushkee: Exactly.  And I don't really want my laptop being a really expensive nightlight, but still wanted it open.
<natalie> trappist:  all right, how would I change that to turn off the ACPI?  I think it may be causing my problem with start up.
<DjQcZoNE> what is the best way for me to configure my local network ( File sharing et Internet sharing ) between my ubuntu and a Windows 98 machine... ? (Is there any graphical tools who can do this)
<s|k> which is the shared directory where I can put images that other users can also access?
<NegativeSpace> dancingmonkey: Excuse my stupidity, but where is that?
<trappist> natalie: I misspoke, sorry.  Yes, the rest of the line is correct.
<timmy334> has anybody gotten xgl/compiz working on a mobility radeon x600?
<edan> how do i past errors?
<tushkee> tonyyarusso: exactly, coz the "lid closing" function is still really buggy, i always end up forcing my laptop to restart when it wont come alive again.
<natalie> trappist: thank you.
<trappist> natalie: that is, the syntax is correct - I have no idea if sdb1 is really your root device.
<natalie> trappist:  it is in this instance
<tonyyarusso> tushkee: Actually, the lid function works fine for me, I just wanted it open.
<edan> can anyone tell me how do i past errors?
<tushkee> tonyyarusso: it works at times for me. but if i let it for long, like overnight, the morning after it wont light up anymore. :(
<chimera321> #UBUNTUFORUMS IS ALMOST EMPTY WE COULD USE MORE PEOPLE TO FLAME IN HERE
<tushkee> so guys, BLANK SCREEN just turns the monitor black and it doesnt turn if OFF?
<Jhair> uh?
<rob> chimera321, don't do that
<biovore> tushkee: yup, check power managment.. monitor should turn off after 20 mins or so
<skit> Hello
<loz14> see ya boys n girls, time to get some beers!
<trappist> chimera321: please don't yell.
<ion_> rob: why not ?
<chimera321> ok
<tonyyarusso> I know there's a command to blank the screen; what is it?
<rob> ion_, its annoying for one thing
<chimera321> could some more of you pretty please join #ubuntuforums for a more relaxed discussion about non-ubuntu stuff?
<rob> chimera321, use #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<WildTangent> but we <3 #ubuntuforums :P
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I'm having some issues with irssi, back in a flash for anyone about to answer my question...
<chimera321> ya
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<skipt> Hello everyone ...
<skipt> Has someone XGL runing ?
<chimera321> #ubuntuforums FTW!!!
* chimera321 was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<skipt> Under an ATI 9200 ? for example ?
<ubuntux> gnome was written in C?
<NegativeSpace> Should the JRE be installed to /usr/local?
<WildTangent> i shall take my leave now...
<ion_> tonyarusso:perhaps your question is my as well....
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, you'd be better off getting something from !javadebs
<tonyyarusso> ion_: Sounds like we should start a club.
<ion_> tonyarusso:any time....my friend...
<trappist> tonyyarusso: in X or console?
<Celestianpower> I'm still having trouble
<tonyyarusso> trappist: Either.
<trappist> tonyyarusso: in a real console try setvesablank on
<ion_> tonyarusso:you see we are three already...
<tonyyarusso> trappist: Anything special to bring it back afterwards?
<shiv> How do I make terminal transparent?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud: Sorry but I'm really rather stupid, what's javadebs?
<trappist> tonyyarusso: setvesablank off :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<nickrud> !javadebs
<ion_> tonyarusso:we growing fast....:)
<nickrud> argh
<nickrud> !tell NegativeSpace about javadebs
<tonyyarusso> trappist: setvesablank on didn't do anything...
<tonyyarusso> ion_: Yep!
<trappist> tonyyarusso: in X, xlock blank should do it
<one> i edited /boot/grub/menu.lst so that nonaltoptions=lapic pci=biosirq but dmesg still says local apic disabled by bios - - you can enable it with 'lapic'.  Is this a grub bug ?
<Celestianpower> tristanmike: Are you still here?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, if you got that message, go to Seveas
<trappist> one: does /proc/cmdline reflect your grub changes?
<Celestianpower> Can someone help me with Synaptic - it won't work
<Celestianpower> Please
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: same issue?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yes
<Celestianpower> :'(
<Seveas> rob, thanks for kicking the spammers
<tonyyarusso> trappist: My suspend script uses 'vbetool dpms off' to do it.  I discovered that 'vbetool dpms on' is a bad idea though.
<rob> Seveas, np
<gnomefreak> ok Celestianpower please paste me your sources.list so i can start there
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: It's on there - I'll find it
<Neth> The Application "totem" has quit unexpectedly.
<Neth> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<ion_> tonyarusso:because I'm useing irssi right now but I don't how to use properly....
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: please paste me what you have in there now
<Neth> thats the farthest i've gotten in fixing totem
<tonyyarusso> trappist: Although that's exactly what's in resume.sh
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Cheers dude.
* Neth struts
<U2-buntu> Anyone know how to install Freenet?  It hangs when I follow the wiki on the Ubuntuforum site...
<tonyyarusso> trappist: Done manually on its own I got a screen that just cycled through colors and I had to hit the power button.
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9978
<nuke> U2-buntu> go to the freenet website and read install instructions
<tonyyarusso> ion_: My irssi issue was by doing something dumb before I read the clarification in some #ubuntu-offtopic bantering...
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: can you please paste exactly whats in the list now also
<ardchoille> If a friend hooks up her Windows box to my switch, is there a way for me to open nautilus and browse that computer?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: That's what it says right now
<biloyp> anyone ever use a keylogger called "uberkey"
<gnomefreak> ok hold on i wanna try something :)
<U2-buntu> nuke: I have...can't find anything that answers my question...it hangs when I run the "sh start-freenet.sh" command...
<rob> biloyp, take it elsewhere please, off topic
<ddonky> ardchoille - yes if samba is installed and running on yours
<Neth> biloyp why would you wanna keylog? HMMM?
<biloyp> rob, where
<rob> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> ddonky: oh, so it's samba that I need?
<ddonky> yes
<biloyp> Neth... problem with gf daughter
<biloyp> ok rob thx
<nuke> U2-buntu and why does he hang? whats the output?
<ardchoille> ddonky: thanks
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Please do
<Celestianpower> )
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: what does uname -r say?
<amonroy> for some reason I am getting this errror when trying to ssh to my ubunutu box "Kerberos authentication disabled in SUID client". It happened all of the sudden.
<ion_> tonyarusso:well for example I don't waht I can do with irssi I mean how to run properly.....
<amonroy> could I have been hacked?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: uname -r?
<U2-buntu> Detected freenet-ext.jar
<U2-buntu> Detected freenet.jar
<U2-buntu> Sun java detected.
<U2-buntu> Sun Java 1.4.2 detected.
<U2-buntu> Starting Freenet now: Command line: java -Xmx128m -XX:MaxDirectMemorySize=128m freenet.node.Main
<U2-buntu> Done
<U2-buntu> cousindaddy@EDS:~/freenet$ os.arch = i386
<U2-buntu> Loading native...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %U2-buntu!*@*]  by Seveas
<rob> bah, don't paste
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: in terminal type uname -r
<ddonky> er
<Hysty> aeolist, thanks for that k9copy link, it works sensationally well
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-10-386
<kwame> Hi, I just installed my laptop, it gives me 1024x768 resolution, but it supports 1400x1050, how can I change that?
<Neth> biloyp if you have a legit problem you should just buy a keylogger from a retailer. thatd be the easiest solution. the bought ones prolly work better than any hackers leylogger
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell kwame about resolution
<aeolist> :D
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Sorry for being a pain
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: do me a favor and clear everything out of your sources.list and paste the one from the link i will be giving you
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: No problem
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: let me know when your ready
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I'm ready now
<kwame> How do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<gnomefreak> ok here you go http://pastebin.com/595330
<ion_> tonyarusso:sorry to ask but what you wanna do with your irssi ?
<gnomefreak> !version
<ubotu> well, version is 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue'
<wastrel> that's new
<kwame> tonyyarusso, thanks for the help :) reading the url
<biloyp> Neth..ok thx I found a hardware solution but I would also like to get this to work just because
<kwame> In fedora I did a cat /etc/redhat-release, but don't know how to get that here in Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ion_: Actually that was more of a side note.  My main question now is the blanking.  For a bit there I had it not scrolling, and only showing the most current line of text.
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: after you paste the bottom white part into you file save close and run sudo apt-get update and let me know :)
<Seveas> kwame, /etc/lsb-release
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I am lame. How did you get the debs for e17, please save me having to figure it out
<nuke> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> lol nickrud
<recon00> I'm looking for a freeware 2D movie maker, preferably easy to use. Any HELP?
<kwame> Seveas, thanks! one more question, is  Breezy the newest version?
<Staz> When Dual Booting XP and UBUNTU, In the UBUNTU install should the XP partition be set as "bootable" ?
<ion_> tonyarusso:well so do I...
<Seveas> kwame, Breezy is the latest stable
<nuke> Staz no
<Neth> biloyp well since ive had no use/need/experience with keyloggers i guess i cant help you. i have failed you...and stuff
<tonyyarusso> kwame: Current, yes.  Dapper April 20th.
<kwame> Seveas, cool!
<gnomefreak> nickrud: went to the repo (site) and each package there is 4 things hold your mouse over it look at bottom it will tell you if its a deb or a tar or whatever it is
<Staz> thanks nuke
<biloyp> Neth..nah not at all..good suggestion
<NegativeSpace> How do I set Firefox 1.5 to be the default browser?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, don't be too certain about the date - sabdfl wants to postpone
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Same as before
<tonyyarusso> Staz: I believe that's correct, yes.  That's how my dual-boot is.
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: "0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] "
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: please paste the errors you are getting as of right now
<Celestianpower> Then nothing
<Neth> biloyp alright cool. you're the first person i've gotten to help on this chat
<Seveas> Celestianpower, your dns is broken
<ion_> tonyarusso:did you look on the irssi's  web page ?
<gnomefreak> on pastebin
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Oh yeah?  I hadn't heard anything about that.  What's up?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yeah, obviously
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: did you see what Seveas said?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yes
<Celestianpower> DNS?
<Celestianpower> Sounds serious
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: If it's after the 29th I have to wait for ShipIt, b/c that's when I lose my school internet and go home to dialup.
<tonyyarusso> ion_: Nah, just restarted it.
<gnomefreak> not sure what it stand for off hand
<gnomefreak> server i know :)
<recon00> Does anybody know of a freeware 2D movie maker (kinda like flash)?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: So how do I fix it?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: dns = dynamic name server?
<tonyyarusso> Celestianpower: Dynamic Name Server I think.  The thing that takes www.google.com and makes it an IP address.
<Celestianpower> Oh but how do I acces the internet then?
<wastrel> dns is domain name system
<Celestianpower> I can surf all I like - and chat here
<tonyyarusso> Celestianpower: wastrel could very well be right as well.  I believe I have the function correct anyway.
<Celestianpower> tonyyarusso: But if that's broken - hoe can I be accessing the internet right now?
<Celestianpower> *how
<tonyyarusso> Celestianpower: That I don't know.
<jimakos> hi everyone
<Celestianpower> tonyyarusso: lol
<Celestianpower> :P
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  are you using dhcp or manually configured network?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: open up ff and go to www.google.com
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Okay
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Done
<SpComb> the same computer connects to freenode and resolves archive.ubuntu.com to 1.0.0.0 ?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: answer wastrel
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  dns = domain name system  :] 
<Celestianpower> wastrel: DHCP I think
<docgnome> is there a tool to convert from ogg to mp3?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: 'k.  I stand corrected.
<Celestianpower> tonyyarusso: Audacity should do it
<SpComb> what do you get if you go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Celestianpower> *should = does
<nomasteryoda> Celestianpower, you using a router?
<Celestianpower> nomasteryoda: Yes
<tonyyarusso> Celestianpower: What?
<nomasteryoda> ah, that's doing it for you ...
<shiv> when I boot I see 2 kernels. How do I get rid of the old one? Will this mess up things?
<nomasteryoda> i love my router
<Celestianpower> tonyyarusso: Audacity, the program
<SpComb> what does it a router have to do with dns?
<nomasteryoda> audacity rocks!
<tonyyarusso> Celestianpower: Do what though?  What are you referring to?
<Celestianpower> nomasteryoda: I know
<NegativeSpace> Egad, I type "su" at the terminal and enter my password only to be given an Authentication Error.
<gnomefreak> shiv: you would get rid of it in synaptic but its not hurting anything by being there
<SpComb> Celestianpower: what do you get if you go to http://security.ubuntu.com/ ?
<nomasteryoda> SpComb, it grabs them from the network and feeds it when asked by the pcs
<SpComb> no
<nomasteryoda> mine does
<shiv> gnomefreak: should I keep it then?
<Celestianpower> tonyyarusso: Sorry, wrong person
<SpComb> what does a router have to do with resolving security.ubuntu.com to 1.0.0.0 ?
<SpComb> nothing
<tonyyarusso> shiv: You can also take it out of the grub menu only if you want, but I just leave them there just in case.
<Celestianpower> docgnome: Audacity'll do it for you
<gnomefreak> shiv: i would it being there isnt helping or hurting you if you remove it theres no telling
<g3nocide> can someone please send me xorgconfig
<gnomefreak> SpComb: go into your router setting and look for dns
<gnomefreak> its there
<Celestianpower> SpComb: Index of /Ubuntu
<shiv> hmm I see. I will leave it then
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  so if you do something like  "host example.com"  at the command line - does it return an IP address?
<nomasteryoda> mine resolves to 82.211.81.138
<g3nocide> i cant start x and setting it up using dpkg-reconfigure isnt working
<SpComb> gnomefreak: that's the setting for the dns server
<SpComb> hmm
<SpComb> that's weird, now
<SpComb> http proxy?
<docgnome> Celestianpower: yeah but i have a lot of files to do it to and would prefer soemthing i can tell to do everything in a dir
<themachine> what plays .mov?
<g3nocide> SpComb: can you send me xorgconfig ?
<SpComb> how can firefox resolve it right, but apt-get can't?
<nomasteryoda> mplayer, xine
<SpComb> g3nocide: no... why do you ask?
<gnomefreak> SpComb: good now if the dns settings are messed up whats gonna happen?
<nomasteryoda> firefox with mplayerplug-in
<Celestianpower> docgnome: Oh okay
<SpComb> firefox won't be able to reslve anything
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Do you have more info about what you said before?  I'm curious now.
<Celestianpower> wastrel: Yes
<gnomefreak> try pinging it
<SpComb> but since it can...
<Celestianpower> I'll pastebin the result
<SpComb> there is something weird
<SpComb> everythign should just use the standard dns stuff, which uses /etc/resolv.conf
<Celestianpower> wastrel: http://pastebin.com/595372
<g3nocide> SpComb: because i need it to properly set my horizontal/vertical refresh rates, because using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isnt working
<SpComb> adnimistrator: that's so mispelled!
<g3nocide> i cant startx at all
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, check the mailinglist archive for ubuntu-devel-announce
<g3nocide> i get the no signal/blank screen/sync out of range message from my monitor
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell g3nocide about fixres
<SpComb> asking random people seems pretty desperate
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: And stuff pings
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Okay, where will I find that archive?
<SpComb> and no, I don't have X configured
<mnemnonic> I have a question regaring double layer dvd writing ... anyone ever written a souble layer?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000734.html
<mikebot> hey guys, i think easy ubuntu messed up my audio drivers, so iw as wondering if anyone knows how tog et rid of the error "failed to open audio output: OSS Driver 1.2.10" in xmms
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Thanks.
<SpComb> Celestianpower: hmm, possibly try a apt-get update? that seems like something very, very weird
<siggi> I just cant install mplayer by using apt-get, anyone know how i can ?
<SpComb> or do you happen to use a http proxy?
<gnomefreak> he cant update
<SpComb> twisted
<Celestianpower> SpComb: Tried update thingy loads of times
<Celestianpower> SpComb: http proxy?
<SpComb> that a very silly thing
<Celestianpower> No idea
<d> i have a problem with install 5.10
<SpComb> as in, do you use a http proxy? if you do, you would have configured it yourself. so you probably haven't
<d> it got stuck on 44% and i had to reboot
<Celestianpower> SpComb: Okay
<d> any way to continue ? (this was after the cd was ejected)
<SpComb> bah
<gnomefreak> d: make sure the md5sum is correct
<NegativeSpace> I have a folder /usr/share/java -- should I install the JRE there?
<d> ganadist it is
<gnomefreak> d: what speed did you burn it on?
* SpComb wonders undersatnd how apt-get would use anything other than the standard dns libs
<d> i need to resume install coz it takes ages to start over
* SpComb is lost
<mikebot> hey guys, i think easy ubuntu messed up my audio drivers, so iw as wondering if anyone knows how tog et rid of the error "failed to open audio output: OSS Driver 1.2.10" in xmms
* Celestianpower is terribly confused
<Staz> Can someone please please please help me ? :( I get "Error loading operating system" on bootup. I have just installed GRUB during UBUNTU install.
<wastrel> you can set a proxy for apt i believe.
<SpComb> Celestianpower: as I'm sure everyone else is
<d> speed was 16x
<d> cd's are 32x
<Celestianpower> SpComb: Oh lol
<gnomefreak> d: try burning it at like 2 if you can
<siggi> I want to install mplayer with apl-get but it cant find it, what do i need to do ?
<d> it said i could continue where i left off but there were no option to do so
<ProN00b> why does ubuntu suck so much
<d> is there  away to continue install ?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Do you have any more suggestions?
<wastrel> !tell siggi about mplayer
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  so example.com will resolve for you?
<gnomefreak> ProN00b: this is not the time nor the place for that please take it to #offtopic
<Celestianpower> wastrel: Oh ummmm
<NegativeSpace> I have a folder /usr/share/java -- should I install the JRE there? Or does it not matter where?
<d> gnomefreak is there a way to resume installation ?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: im almost tempted to say reset the router
<gnomefreak> d: no
<d> then why did it say i could?
<Celestianpower> wastrel: I'll pastebin
<SpComb> it's not the router.....
<d> it said u can retry aggain but there was no option
<mnemnonic> @NegativeSpace: Yes that's the right place
<d> now it just boots to login screen in prompt
<mikebot> last night i got easyubuntu, with the help of some members of this chat, and this morning, when i open synaptic, i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9979
<gnomefreak> d: i dont remember ever being able to resume install after taking disk out
<Celestianpower> wastrel: http://pastebin.com/595389
<SpComb> the router only gives the dns server ip over DHCP, gnomefreak
<ramza3> with emacs, where is site-lisp normally located
<NegativeSpace> mnemnonic: Cheers dude.
<d> ok is SSHD default run on first boot? i need to know because i am leaving the officd
<d> office
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: has this happened from the beginning? or is this something that happened the other day
<mikebot> last night i got easyubuntu, with the help of some members of this chat, and this morning, when i open synaptic, i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9979
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Well, the beginning was the other day
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  something's weird- you can resolve names but i'm not sure what that malformed message packet error means.
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: it has never worked?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: It never worked, no
<Celestianpower> wastrel: Yeah :(
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  your DNS is g00fy.  i also recommend resetting your router
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: i know your gonna hate this but i would reset router if that doesnt work re-install :(
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I can't reinstall :(
<Celestianpower> *can't = don't want to
<Celestianpower> wastrel: So long as I can get the internet back afterwards
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: what type of install did you do?>
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: My friend installed by CD
<Celestianpower> But he has the CD
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  what do you have in /etc/resov.conf
<peipei> hi al
<peipei> hi all
<Celestianpower> wastrel: Nought
<NickGarvey> hi
<Celestianpower> wastrel: Nothing at all
<Jonnings> I've installed and selected the j2re1.5-sun, but i still get a damned message saying i need java runtime environment. What am i doing wrong?
<mikebot> last night i got easyubuntu, with the help of some members of this chat, and this morning, when i open synaptic, i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9979
<peipei> some one have test xgl ?
<lampshade> I want to install anew kernel but I'm scared about messing up my video drivers I already have installed :-/
<gnomefreak> wastrel: if the friend set up a domain in the network menu could that cause this?
<SpComb> woah
<mnemnonic> @mikebot: Probably you have to put the install CD in your drive ....
<gnomefreak> peipei: yes and its garbage
<SpComb> Celestianpower: /Etc/resolv.conf is blank?
<nomasteryoda> lampshade, then don't if you compiled them
<SpComb> *etc
<Celestianpower> SpComb: Yes
<SpComb> that's not a good sign :O
<SpComb> that would explain some things
<SpComb> although it wouldn't explain why firefox works
<Celestianpower> Oh good
<Celestianpower> lol
<SpComb> next step is figuring out what should be in there....
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  try putting the line   nameserver <your router IP address>    in /etc/resolv.conf
<peipei> gnomefreak, i have a breedzy badger can i have xgl ?
<SpComb> WHAAT?
<SpComb> router != DNS server
<gnomefreak> peipei: no
* SpComb trouts wastrel 
<wastrel> SpComb:  a lot of routers run chaching dns
<SpComb> how would that work?
<SpComb> really?
<peipei> gnomefreak, what version must i have ?
<djm62> yep
<SpComb> that's interesting
<SpComb> never seen that before
<djm62> izzat not how DHCP works?
<gnomefreak> peipei: dapper and its not worth the upgrade to be fully unstable
<SpComb> DHCP tells the dhclient what to put in /etc/resolv.conf
<gnomefreak> peipei: i advise waiting til atleast april
<SpComb> and that's all
<lampshade> nomasteryoda, I didn't compile them per say, but I did download them from the ATI website and somehow installed them like that, I d on't quite remember how I just followed one of the guides in the forums
<mnemnonic> Has anyone ever written double layer DVD ?
<SpComb> Celestianpower: you need to figure out (from your ISP/admin) what your DNS servers are
<Celestianpower> wastrel: Done
<SpComb> or, if you have this silly router, then put that in there
<peipei> gnomefreak, april you says ... All right. That is not much long
<Celestianpower> 192.168.1.1
<nomasteryoda> lampshade, ic
<nomasteryoda> just find the site and follow guide
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  try again to run a host / nslookup / dig
<peipei> gnomefreak, thanks
<NegativeSpace> Um, I'm the only user on Ubuntu but I don't have root access, how can I get it?
<SpComb> dig @192.168.1.1 google.com
<aeolist> i finally did it! i hacked 127.0.0.1
<Celestianpower> wastrel: Host does the same thing as it did before
<cwillu> sudo
<wastrel> !tell NegativeSpace about root
<SpComb> aeolist: congratulations!
<cwillu> NegativeSpace:   sudo <command>
<djm62> NegativeSpace: use sudo.  the syntax is "sudo commandtorunasroot
<SpComb> try hacking 127.45.7.43 next
<NegativeSpace> Cheers guys.
<aeolist> :D
<peipei> gnomefreak, what do you think about ogg video codec ?
<lampshade> nomasteryoda, I guess my fear is that, once installing the new kernel, I might break something with the old kernel and its install of ATI.  If I knew for sure that messing around with the new kernel and following the guide wouldn't interfere, I would be ok with doing it
<SpComb> Celestianpower: what does it say?
<SpComb> or are you busy pinging out :/
<wastrel> Celestianpower:  still that malformed packet error?
<Celestianpower> wastrel: Yes
<SpComb> hmm, malformed packets now?
* SpComb didn't see that one
<gnomefreak> wastrel: wouldnt he need to reboot?
<gnomefreak> after changing the resolv.config
<SpComb> rebooting stuff might be a option... but a blank /etc/resolv.conf also says something
<gnomefreak> conf
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  i don't believe so - couldn't hurt :] 
<lsuactiafner> when i use mplayer -channels 6 and i play a file that has 6 channels 4/5 of my 5.1 speakers work. but when i play a 2 channel file only 2/5 speakers work, is there somethin i can tweak in alsa to detect 2 channel sound to make it use the other speakers also?
<tonyyarusso> How to change the amount of time sudo caches your password?
<SpComb> if it doesn't work with the DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf, start rebooting :P
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: what is in your /etc/resolv.conf now?
<SpComb> you might have a smelly NIC/router ?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<Celestianpower> No need to pastebin that
<gnomefreak> is that you routers ip?
<SpComb> hmm
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yes
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: i know that
<gnomefreak> ok Celestianpower try reboot
<SpComb> Celestianpower: try dig @192.168.1.1 google.com
<jjs01h> how can i configure xorg to do 1920x1280 on this lcd display (its the native resolution). it runs a max of 1600x1200 instead. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg detects it as generic and sets it to do 1920x1280 but then x crashes if there isn't something to fall back on when that fails :
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: would still reset router
<SpComb> try dig first
<SpComb> just to check if the router is a caching DNS server
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: SpComb Pastebinning now
<gnomefreak> easier to do it all at once than spend an hr trying to figure out (oh damn all i needed to do was reset router)
<jjs01h> i don't know the timings. they  were "unavailable" in windows.. an inspiron 6000 btw
<nuke> !tell
<Phoul> Umm
<gnomefreak> while your pastbinning im going for a smoke
<Phoul> How do i get wmv's working
<Celestianpower> SpComb: http://pastebin.com/595408
<Phoul> I checked ubutnu restricted
<Phoul> And its not there
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Phoul about codecs
<SpComb> aha
<javi__> alguien habla espaol?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I'll reset my router then
<SpComb> Celestianpower: perfect... if it doesn't work with that in resolv.conf, reboot ;)
<Phoul> gnomefreak,
<Phoul> How do i get them exactly
<SpComb> as in, tried the apt-get again?
<gnomefreak> Phoul:
<nuke> how can i see what ubotu "knows"?
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> Phoul: read the pm ubotu gave you
<tonyyarusso> javi__: ^
<SpComb> if you are running chclient, be aware that that overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<SpComb> *dhclient
<Phoul> w32codecs
<javi__> si?
<Phoul> I have that one
<Phoul> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tonyyarusso> nuke: Sorry nuke, that was wrong.
<Celestianpower> Well, see you in a moment while I reset the router and reboot
<nuke> tonyyarusso ok
<SpComb> I'm still confused how firefox managed to resolve stuff witha  empty resolv.conf :/
<tonyyarusso> !searchthebotforwhatitknows-Ihopethisfactoiddoesn'texist
<cwillu> tonyyarusso:  I think its an option in sudoers
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tonyyarusso
* nickrud wonders why resolvconf hasn't been used here.
<tonyyarusso> nuke: ^^
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: Okay, will look there.
<nuke> lol
#ubuntu 2006-03-16
<CaptainMorgan> got a spare hdd lying around.. plug it in and it says unable to mount after I attempted to do so.. any suggestions?
<nuke> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<cwillu> timestamp_timeout option, not in the file by default
<debugger> hi
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: I don't see anything in there.
<debugger> where can I get the  oprofile-modules0.9 package that is listed at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/oprofile-common/ ?
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: Bah, didn't read first.
<cwillu> tonyyarusso:  do a man sudoers
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: So how would one go about adding that then?
<nuke> ubotu listvals codec
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'codec' by value (11 shown): maccodecs ;; codecs ;; restricted formats ;; w32deb ;; totemcodecs ;; totem-xine ;; w32 codecs ;; win32codecs ;; w32codecs ;; multimedia ;; w32codec.
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: Okay.
<cwillu> come on, who _Reads_ before they start firing back questions?  :)
<nuke> damn ubotu knows much. really clever ;)
<CaptainMorgan> !ubotu hdd
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SpComb> CaptainMorgan: formated it?
<SpComb> you need a valid fs to mount....
<CaptainMorgan> SpComb, no!... ah.. fs...
<CaptainMorgan> hmm
<SpComb> heh
<CaptainMorgan> got stuff I need to restore..
<SpComb> mount works on filesystems ;)
<nuke> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<SpComb> not on physical disks
<SpComb> well, you need a partition on it
<CaptainMorgan> so i can't access it through Linux?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nuke about msg the bot
<SpComb> depends, NTFS?
<CaptainMorgan> got one on there..
<Kurt> why do Democrats hate Jews?
<CaptainMorgan> I believe it may have been NTFS
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<cwillu> kurt, that's a good way to get kicked
<gnomefreak> Kurt: go to a different channel with that topic
<SpComb> CaptainMorgan: then it should really work...
<Kurt> gnomefreak: all I want is an answer
<CaptainMorgan> but I was stupid three years ago... so it may be fat adn it was a win sys
<SpComb> hmm, what ide bus master/slave?
<nuke> gnomefreak i will pm ubotu next time :)
<gnomefreak> cwillu: he has been banned the other day for same topic
<jjs01h> oh. i see. the 1600x1200 vs 1920x1280 limitation is with xorg... this page suggests applying a patch and recompiling it. sounds like a pain :\
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> thought he seemed familiar :)
<SpComb> CaptainMorgan: what IDE bus do you have it on? Master or slave?
<gnomefreak> Kurt: not here now please go to another channel with that question
<djm62> what an idiot
<mel_> hello
<CaptainMorgan> should be master
<Celestianpower> Okay, done
<cwillu> I'm pretty sure he's the reason I knew it was a kickable offense :)
<SpComb> primary or secondary?
<gnomefreak> he was banned from offtopic and here same day
<tim_> i am trying to setup sofware raid 0 on a few drives, is there any utilities other than mdadm that might be a little easier to use
<CaptainMorgan> primary SpComb
<Kurt> gnomefreak: an answer is all I request
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<jjs01h> is there a package i can apt-get that will provide support of this intel 915 graphics card? its currently set up as an 815, etc
<Celestianpower> Reset the router and rebooted
<SpComb> CaptainMorgan: try fdisk -l /dev/hda
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<jcuk> :'(, Ubuntu, installed fine, started x (fine) log in, mouse loads, brown background... nothing else loads up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<SpComb> it'll list the partitions
<nickrud> Kurt, go away, please
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes?
<rob> ?
<gnomefreak> kurt is at it again
<cafuego> naliorth: kurt would like a ban
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@evvlinlwt-nas-08-s64.cinergycom.net]  by nalioth
<risitas28> hi  all
<gnomefreak> with the democrat and jew thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> lol
<Celestianpower> SpComb and gnomefreak: I reset the router and rebooted
<CaptainMorgan> SpComb, fdisk -l /dev/hda lists nothing..
<cwillu> I like the reason :)
<SpComb> huh?
<nalioth> i aim to please
<cafuego> and everyone knows it's because of the gelatine anyway
<CaptainMorgan> i need to find correct syntax.. one sec
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<ruzgar> i want to instaal another linux system to my harddisk but my harddisk is one parttion how can i divide my harddisk without damaging my old linux system
<SpComb> ugh... is it a IDE disk?
<SpComb> it's not in the normal users path either
<CaptainMorgan> i think it was like hda1 sda0
<SpComb> oh
<SpComb> dunno the device
<CaptainMorgan> lemme check
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> you can't
<SpComb> fdisk -l will show you the partitions, so you can identify them
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: is it all good?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Is what all good?
<Celestianpower> Synaptic still doesn't work
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: is it working now
<gnomefreak> :(
<cwillu> so, what do you suppose the odds are that 'set completion-ignore-case on' would be included in the default bashrc for ubuntu?
<SpComb> looking up names
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yes :(
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: same error?
<Steve^> Is there actually a way to get wmv files running in a web browser (Opera or even just Firefox) within Ubuntu? Or should I stop looking?
<ruzgar> HymnToLife must i format whole harddisk ?
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> if you have only one partition yes
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yuhuh
<SpComb> ruzgar: etx2/3 should be resizeable
<tim_> are there any software raid programs other than mdadm?
<HymnToLife> dn't forget to create more than one next time ;)
<meushi> I have a big issue with Breezy, my ethernet card is not receiving any frame with 2.6.12-9... if I try dhcp, it sends ok, DHCP answers, the breezy box doesn't receive (or drops)... it is a VT6102 rel 78, which should work (with low perfs)
<jcuk> Can anyone help me?, I installed Ubuntu linux from cd, (i386), Setup to run 1280x1024, gnome starts, login screen appears. I login with my username and password, login screen disapears im leftwith brown background and my mouse (which moves fine). But nothing else
<kwame> My situation is this, in xorg.conf it tells me that it should be using 1400x1050, but i'm only getting 1024x768
<nickrud> Steve^, install totem-xine & the w32codecs, works for most people
<CaptainMorgan> SpComb, yes.. sda - got the partitions but the external hdd is not being read
<ruzgar> SpComb how can i resize
<ardchoille> ddonky: Thanks again :)  Samba works great and she is now happy :)
<SpComb> ruzgar: not the faintest clue. gparted?
<HymnToLife> SpComb> rally ? how ?
<Steve^> nickrud, are the w32codecs in synaptic?
<SpComb> not sure which tool it is that does it
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<HymnToLife> gparted doesn't work for this
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: So I'm doomed to a life of no Synaptic?
<SpComb> but it's possible... I've been told
<Urthmover> automatix seems to be helpful too
<Celestianpower> :'(
<nickrud> Steve^, see ubotu above
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: no updates no nothing
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  whats the problems?
<Seveas> Urthmover, automatix is a virus
<HymnToLife> SpComb> I've learn not to believe everything I'm told
<Urthmover> whoops
<gnomefreak> Urthmover: please dont use it
<SpComb> Celestianpower: ugh, if it's giving IO errors I haven't a clue
<Urthmover> lol
<SpComb> HymnToLife: from someone I would believe
<Seveas> !tell Urthmover about automatix
<nickrud> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Urthmover> ok so lets say that I've seen it executed sometime before
<jjs01h> ruzgar: i resized my ntfs partition from within the install itself. i chose manually partition. then i changed the size field and applied the changes. no damage
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Urthmover about easyubuntu
<nickrud> darn, late again
<gnomefreak> :)
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Wonderful :'(
<ardchoille> easyubuntu is much better
<Seveas> easyubuntu is not much better
<Seveas> a little
<Seveas> good enough to not be considered a virus
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: i think you need Seveas on your case lol
* nickrud mumbles about easyubuntu, 'life is not easy' :)
<ruzgar> jjs01h you resized which program ?
<mumbles> dammit thought u where talking about me NickGarvey
<mumbles> erm NickGarvey
<mumbles> nickrud
<DoTheRodeo> how do you unrar .rar?
<jjs01h> ruzgar: i used partman.. its the program used by the installer
<Celestianpower> Seveas: Can I have you on my case?
<SpComb> HymnToLife: in fact, quite a few people have told me about it
<jcuk> Are there any known problems with ubuntu linux and Uli M1689 chipset?
<cwillu> it's either saying something about easyubuntu or ubuntu that there's a package called 'easyubuntu'
<DoTheRodeo> or you have to download rar to unrar this?
<nickrud> mumbles, I'll find another means :)
<cwillu> and I think it's saying more about easy than ubuntu
<Urthmover> ok so I guess I'm gonna rebuild
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: if you go back into /etc/resolv.conf is what you put in there still there?
<Urthmover> sheesh
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yes
<NickGarvey> mumbles: wait what?
<CaptainMorgan> what would an extern hdd read in through usb be located under? it's not listed under either hda or sda..
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Urthmover> what does the automatix do?
<Seveas> cwillu, the easyubuntu package is not from Ubuntu
<Urthmover> virus-wise
<NickGarvey> mumbles: need something?
<Seveas> Urthmover, mainly f*ck up your system
<cwillu> seveas, that's the point :p
<ruzgar> Celestianpower is that the ubuntu's installer ?
<g3nocide> wow, is there any chance someone can help me wit hthis. after reconfiguring x using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like 10 times, xwindows starting up still gives me a blank monitor with blinking power led. can anyone gimme a hand with this (and yes, i went through the howto someone pasted earlier as well)
<Celestianpower> ruzgar: No, synaptic
<Urthmover> who;s ....moia?    no way...I'm talkiing on here for a friend ;-)
<jjs01h> ruzgar: first i resized it. ten i aborted the installation and booted back into windows to make sure it was all right. then i installed in the empty space i created
<gnomefreak> it easier to install those items by hand than using either of the packages (scripts)
<SpComb> HymnToLife: http://ext2resize.sourceforge.net/ ? Might be old, but it's possible
<ardchoille> Urthmover: autoamtix doesn't do anything that you can't do yourself. It's always best to learn to do things yourself because you learn the system that way.
<nalioth> Urthmover: do your friend a favor and don't use automatix
<NegativeSpace> How can I found out where an application is installed?
<cwillu> g3nocide:  you're in the world of /etc/X11/xorg.conf;
<Celestianpower> Seveas: So can you? ;)
<jcuk> Does Xorg have agpgart support for the ULi M1689 Chipset?
<Urthmover> ok   I'll tell him that ;-)
<HymnToLife> SpComb> ok didn't know about that
<DoTheRodeo> how do you unrar .rar?
<DoTheRodeo> or you have to download rar to unrar this?
<Urthmover> anything else....maybe RTFM?
<Urthmover> I can tell him that too
<Urthmover> :-)
<Seveas> Celestianpower, didn't see your problem
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  just start reexplaining whats going on
<gnomefreak> dns issues
<Celestianpower> Okay
<g3nocide> cwillu: and? I've used xorg loads of time before, i used to run slackware, and i never had this kind of problem with it.
<djm62> NegativeSpace: it is distributed across the disk.  to find where a program is use "which programname" (i.e. "which firefox")
<Celestianpower> Right
<Seveas> check dhcp
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, dpkg -L <packagename> ; usefull appends: | grep bin | grep etc
<nalioth> Urthmover: the wiki.ubuntu.com has loads of good info on how to pimp your ubuntu
<NegativeSpace> Thanks guys.
<Urthmover> thanks bud
<Celestianpower> Synaptic doesn't work - it comes up with various errors and apt-get update just times out
<Urthmover> I'll check it out
<jcuk> jus gimme a shout when someones available to help lol
<gnomefreak> jcuk: what is the issue?
<cwillu> so have you started playing around with the conf file?  if I had to guess (which I do), I'd guess that ubuntu's detected the monitor supporting a higher res than it actually does;  does it work if you force it to only 800x600x16?
<Celestianpower> Synaptic never worked
<SpComb> CaptainMorgan: http://librenix.com/?inode=4523 possibly?
<SpComb> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=linux+external+USB+HD+howto&btnG=Search
<g3nocide> cwillu: i'll try it
<SpComb> dunno
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  can you browse on that machine?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Yees - I'm talking to you now on it
<Urthmover> so is getting a recent ISO and doing a install from LiveCD the fastest way?  or can I do it over ftp somehow?
<ubuntux>  I would like to know where GNOME stores its configuration files
<Celestianpower> And Firefox works
<cwillu> got a paste of your sources.list?
<mumbles> one of these days im going to need help on getting my intrgated intel wirelss card working with lidbwrapper
<Seveas> ubuntux, ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf
<nickrud> Celestianpower, put your /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jcuk> gnomefreak: I just finished installing ubuntu (32-bit), i login with my username and pwd, it logs in then goes to a brown background and mouse (res 1280x1024) nvidia 6800 card
<nalioth> Urthmover: the latest stable breezy install cd would probably be quickest
<jcuk> gnomefreak : nothing happens after this
<Urthmover> yeah I'll do that then
<Urthmover> thanks
<gnomefreak> jcuk: what were you looking for to happen?
<kwame> How do I install a .deb package?
<SpComb> these distro channels are so active they are hard to follow :/
<mumbles> jcuk - you installed the nvida drivers ?
<Celestianpower> cwillu and nickrud: It's there already
<Celestianpower> Ummm
<gnomefreak> kwame: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<jcuk> gnomefreak : expected gnome to load up
<HymnToLife> !tell kwame about deb
<cwillu> SpComb:   I routinely curse the lack of threading :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kwame about deb
<nickrud> Celestianpower, I missed it
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  whats the link?
<LuisBG> I'm missing the nvidia-glx package in my apt-cache, where is it?
<gnomefreak> nickrud:  its under my name today
<nickrud> cwillu, threading!
<gnomefreak> i gave him my breezy list
<jcuk> mumbles : i havent had a chance yet, arent the nv drivers already integrated in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> well some of it
<DoTheRodeo> how do you unrar .rar?
<DoTheRodeo> or you have to download rar to unrar this?
<cwillu> nickrud:  i.e., "show me everything this guy said in the last 30 minutes"
<Celestianpower> cwillu and nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9978
<mumbles> jcuk dunno but it sounds like your having the same provblems that i had
<cwillu> "and follow everything he continues to say"
<gnomefreak> jcuk: on the brown screen do you see icons or words along the top?
<nalioth> DoTheRodeo: use apt-get to install unrar-nonfree
<nickrud> cwillu, I'm too lazy to grep the logs, and thanks Celestianpower
<ddonky> ardchoille - that's all that matters, SHE is happy. :)
<jcuk> gnomefreak : nothing, just brown and a mouse
<CaptainMorgan> SpComb, thankis.. it's weird because nautilus says it there's and won't mount.. yet fdisk doesn't list it
<CaptainMorgan> ..
<paeppi> SpComb: Yeah, it takes me so long to read everything that I forgot all about my question that I wanted to state here :D
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  from a terminal, can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> jcuk: did you just install it today?
<jcuk> gnomefreak : less than 15mins ago
<gnomefreak> jcuk: what version?>
<g3nocide> cwillu: i tried to force it to 800x600, and it still wont fire x properly (as in display it). any chance someone else here also has a SyncMaster 750s and would paste their horiz sync and vertical refresh rates from their xorg.conf ???
<mnemnonic> @DoTheRodeo: You should download rar
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Yes
<jcuk> gnomefreak : latest, just downloaded it
<nickrud> Celestianpower, those look just fine, how about pasting an an error from apt-get
<elad`> I have imwheel installed and working, but I want two of my buttons to do different things than they do by default (backspace and enter/return instead of back and forward). Help?
<jcuk> hold on
<gnomefreak> latest is what version
<cwillu> g3nocide:  I've got a 550s :/
<jcuk> 5.10
<gnomefreak> ok good
<SpComb> CaptainMorgan: what does fdisk say?
<g3nocide> cwillu: lol
<g3nocide> close but no cigar
<lsuactiafner>  g3nocide : look on the back of your monitor/screen
<cwillu> can you browse the url in firefox?
<lsuactiafner> g3nocide : refresh rates should be written there
<ardchoille> ddonky: indeed
<g3nocide> lsuactiafner: i did, nothing there
<CaptainMorgan> SpComb, fdisk only lists internal drives
<nickrud> dang, this channel is moving like last year :)
<jcuk> gnomefreak : had the exact same problem when trying to run x server after installing fedora core 4
<gnomefreak> jcuk: hit ctrl+alt+f2 and sign in and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  if that doesnt work let us know
<CaptainMorgan> not exteranl
<Celestianpower> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9980
<gnomefreak> jcuk: wait dont do that
<jcuk> gnomefreak : doesent work anyway
<nickrud> Celestianpower, do sudo apt-get update, try again
<CaptainMorgan> SpComb, err.. lists partitions already on and doesn't list the external
<linx> hey, is this right command for mounting smb shares?? mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<gnomefreak> jcuk: have you tried to configure xserver yet?
<jcuk> gnomefreak : cant get access to a shell
<SpComb> CaptainMorgan: ugh, not a clue anymore
<nickrud> Celestianpower, sorry, I'll read deeper
<gnomefreak> jcuk: ctrl+alt+f2
<jcuk> gnomefreak : nothing happens.
<Celestianpower> nickrud: That's what I did - that's the result
<SpComb> I would have thought that a hard drive was a hard drive...
<gnomefreak> jcuk: thats bad
<ddonky> linx - looks ok, but i use -t cifs
<nickrud> Celestianpower, your resolving sucks Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0)
<linx> ddonky, instead of?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Yes, it browses in FF
<jcuk> gnomefreak : Its something to with xorg and agpgart support for my chipset
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> he's right
<ddonky> linx - t smbfs
<linx> ah i see
<linx> thx
<CaptainMorgan> np, thanks anyways SpComb .. i think I may have to use win to get it to work.. I remember getting a restoration software in which I was once able to view the contents of the disk but at the point I was still unable to do anything with.. like it was malfunctioning..
<cwillu> that's an interesting ip address :)
<jcuk> gnomefreak : also it couldent detect my onboard ethernet
<gnomefreak> jcuk: but it will still recogonize your card
<cwillu> do you have a proxy set?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: No idea
<gnomefreak> ubuntu and nvidia work very very well together
<jcuk> gnomefreak : must do, its running 1280x1024 res
<ddonky> linx - also, i usually put the password stuff before the destination dir. that's just the way i learned it though
<elad`> xmodmap help anyone?
<gnomefreak> jcuk: you cant get a terminal im not sure what to say
<jcuk> gnomefreak : so ive heard, since i cant get debian to detect ethernet i cant install it, fedora core 4 wont load x properly (same thing as ubuntu), only thing that seems to work is knoppix live cd
<gnomefreak> jcuk: you should still beable to get a tty
* gnomefreak brb
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Synaptic worked on another person's internet connection if that helps
* SpComb is a search-google-and-apply-previous-knowledge machine
<cwillu> ya, if you can browse you should be fine
<g3nocide> ok, i'll try something else. is there any ubuntu howto for installing the 8178 nvidia drivers??? maybe doing that and then doing the nvidia-xconfig will fix my problem
<jcuk> gnomefreak : something to do with my usb keyboard?
<cwillu> but obviously your not
<cwillu> somewhere, apt-get is getting the wrong ip address for that host
<nickrud> Celestianpower, do you have an /etc/apt.conf file?
<linx> ddonky, ok
<linx> CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<g3nocide> cwillu: any chance there's a resource available (like a howto) for installing the 8178 nvidia drivers ???
<ubuntux> how to get php-gtk from apt-get?
<anto9us> g3nocide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Celestianpower> nickrud: No
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  I've got an ugly hack, that'd be interesting to see if it worked
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Okay
<ddonky> linx - try -t smbfs
<anto9us> linx, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<nickrud> Celestianpower, <delete> watches cwillu
<cwillu> replace archive.ubuntu.com with 82.211.81.151
<linx> ddonky, i tried that, didnt't work
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Where?
<cwillu> and security.ubuntu.com with 82.211.81.138
<cwillu> in sources.list
<linx> anto9us, thx
<DoTheRodeo> where source.list located?
<cwillu> (back it up first)
<cwillu>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<DoTheRodeo> ic
<nickrud> Celestianpower, save your /etc/apt/sources.list, and put those numbers in
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<SpComb> the hosts file!
<SpComb> /etc/host :P
<SpComb> +s
<jjs01h> what repos do i need to upgrade to dapper? how can i get the bot to tell me?
<nickrud> cwillu, sorry, I'm kinda excited, never tried that :)
<jcuk> gnomefreak : got a shell now, done it at the graphical login screen
<cwillu> :)
<nickrud> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<cwillu> might screw with the gpg, I'm not sure
<nickrud> jjs01h, see ubotu just above
<cwillu> but it'd be interesting to see if it gets that far at least
<linx> anto9us, thx that manual was needed!
<cwillu> irc:  the dns of the future :)
<linx> ;)
<jjs01h> nickrud: thanks
<anto9us> linx, yes, it's a good one :)
<linx> its a bookmark!
* nickrud thinks they should change the name of dapper, since it's my bday
<rixth> What are Dell laptops like with Ubuntu? Generally good or bad?
<Goldfisch> I did some reading up on apt-zip. It looks except for one thing. It doesn't handle the apt-get update step. It appears you have to "go online" to update your private cache database of apt packages before you can build the script. How do you handle that from a closed network?
<jjs01h> rixth: i just bought an inspiron 6000. using it right now. everything is working
<rixth> jjs01h, thats the exact one I am looking at.
<Urthmover> I bet latitudes run fine
<jjs01h> rixth: just  make sure you get the intel wifi card, etc. nothing proprietary / dell
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Okay, done
<cwillu> k
<jjs01h> rixth: although the bluetooth works too
<cwillu> sudo apt-get update
<Goldfisch> rixth: I restored an Insprion 7500 (5 years old) with new disk drives and RAM and Ubuntu. Works like a charm.
<anto9us> rixth, I had a successful install of hoary on an inspiron 9100
<jcuk> er one more thing, ubuntu didnt ask me to specify a root password on install, is there a default or something?
<rixth> jcuk, Ubuntu does not have a root password
<nickrud> Goldfisch, I'm not sure, but copying /var/lib/apt/lists to a mirror of a production machine?
<rixth> !tell jcuk about su
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oooh - ugly!
<Celestianpower> I'll pastebin
<cwillu> sweet
<ompaul> rixth, okay
<cwillu> different is good :)
<Goldfisch> nickrud: I was hoping it was something like that. I was scanning the APT howto, and it didn't seem to talk to that level.
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9981
<nickrud> Goldfisch, that's where the lists of available packages are kept after an apt-get update
<g3nocide> anto9us: ok, i checked out that link, thng is, i dont have a working xwindows session, so how else can i 'unrestrict' the nvidia drivers without xwindows ???
<cwillu> okay
<mumbles> can anyone point me in the right directions for the ubntu libwrapper stuff ?
<cwillu> 404's are good
<cwillu> probably using vhosts
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oh good
<LuisBG> how do I update the kernel in ubuntu? tried yesterday and gave a disaster
<nickrud> Goldfisch, but, I'm almost sure, you'll run into 'issues'.
* nickrud hedges his bets
<ompaul> LuisBG, please define update kernel please
<rixth> Hmm. For $200 more than the Inspiron 6000, you ca go dual core. Does ubuntu play nice with dual core?
<anto9us> g3nocide, download linux drivers from nvidia website
<mumbles> rixth i know it installes onan acer aspire 3610
<Celestianpower> cwillu: So I do what now?
<elad`> ".*"
<elad`>  None, Up, Alt_L|Left
<elad`>  None, Down, Alt_L|Right
<nickrud> rixth, I've even heard, that using an smp kernel helps on dual core. That's rumor
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  can you paste me /etc/resolv.conf
<elad`> With this format, how do I signify Enter/Return and Backspace?
<cwillu> and the output of 'set'?
<rixth> Hmm.
<kwame> Ok, almost there
<Celestianpower> cwillu: "nameserver 192.168.1.1" - resolve.conf
<Goldfisch> nickrud: The only way to this is to test it. My laptop is pretty disposable. I will wipe it, and then install it cleanly with Ubuntu and no network connection. Then I will use my desktop as the Internet machine. Only way to to work this system.
<kwame> I think I'm getting 1400x1050 but does not fill the screen
<kwame> any idea why?
<cwillu> that's it?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Set? Just type set in the command line?
<zenbum> FWIW, ubuntu runs great on my dual-Athlon system
<cwillu> yes (lower case)
<elad`> Can anybody read me?
<mumbles> i guess no one wants to play with my idea :p
<mumbles> goes to exhast his google skills
<gnomefreak> elad`: yes
<ddonky> elad - 5 by 5
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9982 ,-- set
<kristopher> I am having troubles with sudo, when I run it and enter the password, it does not run with root priveleges, what is going on?
<Celestianpower> *,--
<Celestianpower> *<--
<nickrud> Goldfisch, I would be interested in how it goes. (Maybe it'll matter to me before I forget the context :)\
<elad`> Well, can't anybody help me? I'm trying to edit .imwheelrc.
<vladuz976> what exactly is a content management system like mambo? is it something like wordpress?
<ddonky> elad - try asking better questions, just based on what you told me i'd say open a text editor
<judgen> Is there any app for linux that is similar to BeOS Spicykeys?
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  brb, just going to do a bit of research
<nickrud> elad`, I can help with the editing, but not with what goes in it (never used imwheel)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Okay
<Goldfisch> nickrud: I can't start this now, because I have be somewhere in half-an-hour. But after that I will start working on it. I can spend this weekend "perfecting it".
<ompaul> vladuz976, it is more than that, your heading in the right direction
<elad`> ddonky,  With this format, how do I signify Enter/Return and Backspace?
<vladuz976> ompaul: like what exactly?
<cwillu> Celestianpower:   what does 'host archive.ubuntu.com' give you??
<glick> excuse me is there a way to remotely install linux onto a machine?
<nickrud> Goldfisch, I nearly always have this channel open, it's amusing. Ping me
<jcuk> gnomefreak : what do i do after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> Goldfisch, plus, I get all kinds of tips for later
<Goldfisch> nickrud: This is all to support putting a linux server in production. I have sold management on using mediawiki as a knowledge base tool, and I'm convincing them that it best runs on a linux system (where it was developed). I plan to order an x86 rack server as my platform.
<jcuk> ive went through it but when i start x it still sits with mouse and unable to get a shell
<httpdss> glick: yes ... lots .. first that comes to my mind ... ssh
<elad`> I got Return nailed down, but what goes in instead of Backspace?
<ompaul> vladuz976, it is a db driven web site, aimed at building training courses
<ddonky> elad - what program are you editing with, nano?
<ompaul> vladuz976, not content management more course management
<glick> httpdss, how will you use ssh to install linux on a blank machine?
<tushkee> How come Ubuntu is free of charge? Who pays for the expenses? Everything from Canonical?
<kristopher> I am having troubles with sudo, when I run it and enter the password, it does not run with root priveleges, what is going on?
<nickrud> Goldfisch, no offence, but <whoosh> over my head. I'm just a lowly single machine user
<Goldfisch> nickrud: And then finally (drum roll, please)....ubuntu is my distro of choice.
<elad`> ddonky, what does it matter?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9983
<nickrud> Goldfisch, you got the drumroll (/usr/share/sound/question.wav :)
<mumbles> has anyone got any idea how to get wireless lan working on a laptop running ubntu
<elad`> ddonky, I want to know what .imwheelrc should contain for a certain button on my mouse to produce the effect of clicking on "backspace" on the keyboard. I've done it before, so I know it's possible.
<httpdss> glick: mmm, ssh the machine and work over a chrooted environment ...
<Goldfisch> mumbles: I have installed network-manager.
<glick> httpdss, thats assuming the machine hass ssh server
<glick> im talking about a *blank* machine
<nickrud> kristopher, are you entering your personal password?
<ddonky> elad - I don't know
<LuisBG> ompaul, just installed breezy in a powerbook and want to update to the latest posible kernel to get the patches of cpu temp, fan speed, and all the goodies, how can I do it?
<kristopher> nickrud, I am using my personal password and it fails without error
<judgen> Is there a way to convert the signals outputed through xev to do functions
<httpdss> glick: there are live dists which have the server installed and active ..
<elad`> Another question - how do I make sure the fucking PC Speaker isn't set off by random programs? I want to turn it off completely.
<Celestianpower> cwillu: What do you make of it?
<blekos> alloha guys
<cwillu> Celestianpower:   I think it's an issue between apt and your cablemodem/router
<blekos> anybody using dapper drake?
<elad`> By the way, turns out the answer to my previous question was "BackSpace" (case sensitive)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oh - is it fixable?
<cwillu> do you have a home router or is it just straight to a cable modem?
<gnomefreak> elad`: please watch your language
<mnemnonic> @elad: open the case and pull the plug ... I think that's the only way, besides comiling your own kernel
<zenbum> blekos: yo
<gnomefreak> blekos: #ubuntu+1 is for dapper
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Home router
<Goldfisch> You know, when I hear people talking dapper drake, it almost feels like a little boy, right before Christmas. "Is it here?? Is it here??"
<cwillu> dlink, linksys?
<blekos> i know gnomrefreak, byt hardly any asnwers there :((
<Nameeater> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<ompaul> LuisBG, check out lm-sensors
<Celestianpower> cwillu: No idea
<jcuk> can anyone help me? I need to recompile the kernel and make the agpgart driver run as a module instead of built directly into the kernel...
<elad`> gnomefreak, OK. Got an answer for me, though?
<cwillu> Celestianpower: firefox, goto http://192.168.1.1
<Nameeater> 20th of april is so far away ;(
* gnomefreak running dapper but i have to leave soon  :(
<jcuk> seems to be the only way to resolve my problem
<Nameeater> does it have true trasparency?
<gnomefreak> elad`: no didnt see a question
<nickrud> kristopher, I've seen others come here with that, I'm not sure what you all
<blekos> i just wanted 2 know why dapper drake kernel does not have the usbserial module loaded...
<nickrud> 's problem is
<elad`> "How do I make sure thePC Speaker isn't set off by random programs? I want to turn it off completely."
<FlannelKing> holy cow, Dapper is only 10 days away?
<gnomefreak> FlannelKing: no
<Nameeater> april the 20th, not march
<mnemnonic> @elad: open the case and pull the plug ... I think that's the only way, besides comiling your own kernel
<Celestianpower> cwillu: yes?
<cwillu> elad`:   open the computer up and disconnect it :)
<FlannelKing> oh, hah. right.  I knew that.  whew.  Scared me for a second.
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  what's the type?
<anto9us> elad`, look in your bios, it may be set there
<ompaul> mnemnonic, leave out the @ you don't need it
<elad`> Not an option right now.
<ompaul> :)
<Goldfisch> jcuk: Read up on make-kpkg (http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html)
<elad`> Well, thanks.
<jcuk> thanks
<Celestianpower> cwillu: It loaded the page in firefox
<cwillu> (admin/admin or admin/<blank> is likely the username/password combo if you don't know)
<Celestianpower> Yeah
<cwillu> it should be the router configuration page, right?
<gnomefreak> my speakers plug in the back why would you open it?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: I have to go there frequestly
<elad`> Another one - I want to get rid of Gnome's so called "eye candy" - that rectangle that there's for a split second whenever I maximize/minimize a window.
<gnomefreak> reach back unplug them plug them back it
<Nameeater> elad`: put set bell-style none  <newline> at the bottom of your .bash_profile
<Nameeater> xset -b
<gnomefreak> iin
<Nameeater> grr
<Nameeater> set bell-style none
<Nameeater> xset -b
<ddonky> elad - check your volume control properties, mine has slider for pc speaker that can bemuted
<Celestianpower> cwillu: What do you want me to do with it?
<ailsa_> can anyone recommend a good channel for ubuntu newbies having problems with peripherals ?
<cwillu> Celestianpower: so it should say right on that page what type of router it is :)
<Celestianpower> *in
<nickrud> kristopher, I'm trying to remember where sudo keeps it's logs, a sec
<elad`> Nameeater, it's actually Firefox's search that's using the PC speaker.
<Celestianpower> AH
<Nameeater> of, bastard :(
<ubuntu29> ctp?
<Nameeater> of/oh*
<ddonky> ailisa_ - this is it!
<cwillu> hmm :/, never heard of them
<cwillu> oh well, if you've been in there before;  we're looking for what it says your dns server is
<Goldfisch> Sudo writes to /var/log/auth.log <--- sudo grep sudo /var/log/auth.log
<gnomefreak> thought there was a bug on that for some reason
<gnomefreak> anyway night all :)
<Nameeater> is xset not X windows settings?
<ubuntu29> mine?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9984 is what it says on the front page
<ailsa_> my wacom cursor keeps shaking about - need help configuring the tablet
<ailsa_> using ubuntu 5.04
<nickrud> Goldfisch, thanks
<ubuntu29> 5.10
<cwillu> what other pages are there?
<ubuntu29> ever try xp linux?
<nickrud> Goldfisch, but, I almost lost that in the clutter :)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Setup, advanced, tools, status
<ubuntu29> its fairly new
<cwillu> peek at status
<nickrud> kristopher, sudo grep sudo /var/log/auth.log , does anything there pop up at you?
<ubuntu29> no xp linux users?
<Nameeater> elad`: i would try that .bash_profile thing :)
<Goldfisch> What does "xp" stand for? (Certainly not Window$ XP.) Mmm....xtreme programming?
<ddonky> ailsa_ - a tablet pc? are you moving a ponting device,or stylus, or is it shaking about by itself?
<k31th> hi guys
<LuisBG> ompaul, thanks
<Nameeater> eXPeriance?
<k31th> wondering if anyone run XEN on ubuntu ?
<Nameeater> !xen
<ubotu> xen is, like, totally, a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<Goldfisch> Sounds similar to vmware.
<ubuntu29> not i
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9985
<ailsa_> it's a wacom tablet with a desktop, even if the mouse is just sat there on the tablet the cursor quivers
<cwillu> Goldfisch:  the operating systems run at the same level;  they're peers, not hosted
<ubuntu29> intresete din lids
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  okay, probably under network, connection status or modem status
<Goldfisch> Well what do you know ---> http://xen.cosi.clarkson.edu/documentation/xen-tutorial.html
<ddonky> ailsa_ - sorry, I'm not familiar with it. is it usb?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: I can't see anything about DNS
<Goldfisch> "This guide will show you how to install Xen under Ubuntu Linux. "
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> name server?
<nickrud> kristopher, if not, type in a terminal: tail -f /var/log/auth.log ; then in another terminal, try an sudo command
<ubuntu29> ubuntu needs amc version
<ailsa_> ddonky : yes,  it is a usb device
<Goldfisch> There ya' go, Mr. k3lth.
<freeze> hi
<ubuntu29> mac is far better then x86
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Nope
<freeze> anyone know how to write a cd?
<ailsa_> ddonky : with a pen and a mouse - both act similarly.  it's stopping my electric sheep from running :(
<Goldfisch> You know, I prefer distro wars over CPU wars......
<jcuk> Okay, i have a small problem, i cant get my network working, which is required to download the kernel source to compile a new kernel
<freeze> have any program like nero?
<Goldfisch> k3b
<LuisBG> how do I launch the lm-sensors?
<ubuntu29> whats the edeal on mac harware and ubuntu 6?
<jcuk> God what a crap motherboard ive got :@
<SpookyET> How do I use the ubuntu bot to get it to answer questions?
<jcuk> it proper hates linux
<Goldfisch> Later guys.
<ion_> freeze: what you mean normal cd??
<nickrud> freeze, open a file manager window, type ctl-l , then type burn: there's a great place for data cd's
<Celestianpower> cwillu: :(
<freeze> its a iso cd
<cwillu> looking...
<freeze> i want write him
<ubuntu29> please explain ubuntu and apple computer
<cwillu> ah was the brand?
<cwillu> it's unfortunately almost impossible to search for :(
<ion_> freeze:gnomebaker
<freeze> oh shit i press ctrl l here and clean the screen
<Xappe> freeze: k3b is a very good free alternative, you also have gnomebaker, graveman, nautilus cd-burner and if you really prefer Nero, NeroLINUX (costs money)
<freeze> repeat it again
<ubuntu29> wonder why the intel mac mini is not handled
<tritium> language, please, freeze
<ubuntu29> as far as i know no intel mac's will work with ubuntu 6
<ion_> freeze:sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<freeze> i don't prefer nothing, but i newbie on linux, i have to learn all again lol, how can i download one of this prograns?
<freeze> ok
<oatis> how come the Dapper install of the AMD64 version boots to the prompt? how do I properly install gnome?
<ion_> freeze:gnomebaker is like Nero...
<freeze> ok
<LuisBG> why does the powerbook get so so hot when doing nothing in ubuntu? fans just go crazy as I've never seen 'em
<freeze> i'm downloading now
<zenbum> ubuntu29: not surprising.... lots of proprietary undocumented hardware
<ion_> freeze:cool...
<ubuntu29> oh bs
<Celestianpower> cwillu: The brand is Addon ARM 800
<cwillu> ahh
<ubuntu29> apple is doc'd
<cwillu> thanks
<cwillu> brb
<freeze> what is the difrerence of BSD from linux?
<ubuntu29> go to knowledge base
<ubuntu29> apple not doc'ed pretty bleeping funny
<zenbum> ubuntu29: i have yet to find a linux that properly drives the sound on my iBook
<ubuntu29> ubuntu needs work still
<freeze> ion_ i'm on gnomebaker
<freeze> now i have to enter o iso folder, or i can put the iso folder just?
<rixth> Nope, I am not going to get a dual core laptop. I do not need it and it will mkost likley jsut cause problems later down the track.
<ion_> ion: well take the folder that you want to burn...click and drag into the box on the botton..
<freeze> ?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: It's getting ever so late here
<lightstep> is there a GUI for init in ubuntu?
<Celestianpower> dwWill you be around tomorrow morning?
<ion_> freeze:you get it ?
<cwillu> Celestianpower:   I still can't find their website
<Volmarias> Hi, I've installed ubuntu, but the networking isn't working. How do I set up my machine to get its IP via DHCP?
<freeze> yes
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oh
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  if you can figure out your isp's dns server (which the router knows but doesn't want to tell you)
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  you can add it to the resolv.conf file, and things will probably start working right
<ailsa_> sussed it ! if leaving the mouse on the tablet stops he screensaver running - don't leave the mouse on the tablet ! genius !
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://www.addon-tech.com/
<elad`> I set the preferences of Nautilus in a certain directory the way I like them, but whenever I move to another directory, the defaults are used. Help?
<freeze> hi ion, are you brazillian?
<Celestianpower> Is the website
<Abecedarian> I have files needed to make a DVD Movie but am having trouble figuring out how to burn them onto an actual dvd so I can watch them on any video player.
<ailsa_> night night all + thanks ddonky
<lightstep> Volmarias, System>Administration>Networking>Ethernet>Properties>Configuration
<zenbum> lightstep: what aspect of "init" do you want a gui for?
<jjs01h> zenbum: i think he is refering to the bootsplash
<freeze> ion_: are u brazillian?
<lightstep> zenbum, i want to add another script
<ion_> freeze: yeah but we can't talk in portuguese here....
<Abecedarian> How would one go about doing this?  gnomebaker seems to require an image file rather than being able to use the .vob (etc) files in folders...
<NickGarvey> !port
<ubotu> NickGarvey: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jjs01h> zenbum: nvm
<NickGarvey> I tried
<freeze> yes, i know, but can we tal on msn?
<Volmarias> lightstep: Ah, this brings us to another fun part. I do System -> Administration -> Networking, and I get the "working" mouse icon for 5 seconds, and then it's the pointer again and I'm back to square one. What gives?
<Volmarias> I can't seem to do any sort of administration
<elad`> How do I make list-view Nautilus's default?
<cwillu> when you did that host archive.ubuntu.com thing, the warning on the last line is very likely the problem
<zenbum> lightstep: you want to add a script to /etc/init.d?
<freeze> cuz, sometimes i don't know how to write in english, what i need
<freeze> lol
<Misnix> 0000.
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Right
<lightstep> zenbum, no, i already put it there and tested it. i want to put it in /etc/rc?.d/
<zenbum> lightstep: the package "bum" might be useful to you
<ion_> ion: is fine msn...
<Volmarias> lightstep: In fact, I think clicking on anything under administration does that. Do I have to somehow login as root (which I didn't think was allowed/possible)
<Robe_> hello.
<mnemnonic> Abecedarian: Try K3b
<Robe_> are any mirror/infrastructure admins in here?
<lightstep> Volmarias, dpkg-reconfigure for some package should allow you this configuration too
<freeze> ion_: can we talk on msn?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Are you going to be here tomorrow morning?
<ion_> ion:give your nike and I add you...
<Volmarias> lightstep: I'm a nitwit. Please speak to me accordingly.
<Celestianpower> (in 9 or so hours time)
<cwillu> that puts me at 3am my time :)
<Abecedarian> mnemonic:  Okay, I
<Celestianpower> cwillu: lol
<cwillu> I'll probably be just getting home :)
<elad`> How do I configure Nautilus?
<Abecedarian> mnemonic:  Okay, I'll give it a shot.  Thanks!
<Celestianpower> cwillu: No then ;)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oh good
<freeze> ion_: my msn is raphaelfariasmiranda at gmail dot com
<elad`> I want to set list-view to the default in *all* directories.
<lightstep> Volmarias, it's the console interface for the configuration. i'll go look for the magic word
<Volmarias> thanks
<Celestianpower> cwillu: So you'll be on then will you? Or going straight to bed?
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  was there any data sheet your isp gave you that you used to configure it?
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> I'll probably be around, 9 hours from now
<Celestianpower> cwillu: lol - cool
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Goodnight
<cwillu> this is bugging me :)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: :S
<ion_> freeze: I got it...
<vars_> hey i want to take my new graphics card for a spin how do i do that?
<thewayofzen> Any dapper users having this problem in the last day or so  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=811629#post811629
<freeze> thanks to help me
<ion_> freeze: anytime.....
<edude05> hey everyone
<zenbum> thewayofzen: yes i have that problem too
<edude05> I need a little help getting my wifi adaptor to work....
<thewayofzen> zenbum,  only in the last two days or so correct?
<thewayofzen> zenbum,  it was working perfect before that i assume
<edude05> I've done some googling but I can't find anything
<mnemnonic> elad: edit -> preferences (not sure if i translated that properly ;)
<freeze> ion_: do you add me on msn? now?
<micahf> hey do youguys know of any open source tax software?
<zenbum> thewayofzen: i hadn't tested it before.... but definitely broken now
<thewayofzen> zenbum, i would assume its just part of the developement process and should eventually straighten out?
<Abecedarian> mnemonic:  Am I supposed to just do "File > New Project > New Video DVD Project" and then drag the audio_ts and video_ts files down to the bottom?
<ion_> freeze: no worries....
<Gorrth> does someone know how to autostart powernowd in "ondemand" on boot ?
<mikebot> last night i got easyubuntu, with the help of some members of this chat, and this morning, when i open synaptic, i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9979
<zenbum> thewayofzen: no, it's a new feature  ;)
<freeze> ok i'm waiting
<thewayofzen> zenbum,  AWESOME my favorite feature yet ;)
<zenbum> lol
<thewayofzen> at least i know im not alone.  hopefully some people will post to the thread so i can find out if i should file a bug report etc
<mnemnonic> Abecedarian: I think so, but I never tried that so far
<tonyyarusso> How to play a .rax music file from a friend?  (Is it even possible?  Maybe DRM restricted...)
<tritium> don't forget that dapper questions are more appropriate for #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> mikebot, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, look for the line that has cdrom in it, and put a # at the beginning; then use synaptic to reload sources
<Abecedarian> mnemonic:  I noticed that it by default has AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS, so if I try to drag what I have - all in lowercase - it lists both.  Should I just delete the upper-case defaults or actually rename the files I have and overwrite the defaults?
<Volmarias> lightstep: Heck with it. I'll just reinstall.
<mikebot> NickGarvey, it is blank
<Volmarias> lightstep: Thanks for the help though
<lightstep> Volmarias, before that, try running network-admin
<Volmarias> lightstep: ok
<Volmarias> lightstep: how
<Alos> hi, little question, how to fix x windows system
<nickrud> mikebot, that for me?
<lightstep> Volmarias, from the shell or something
<mikebot> nickrud, yes, osrry
<Volmarias> oh, its a program
<lightstep> Accessories>Terminal
<lightstep> yes
<zenbum> alos: use a mac
<mikebot> nickrud, but it is: home/michael/'/etc/apt/sources
<mnemnonic> Abecedarian: I would rename your files to uppercase ... as I mentioned, I have never tried that so far
<lux_> hows the german ubuntu channel?
<sud0n1m> Are there any drawbacks to using ubuntu as a server?
<Alos> zenbum: nice answer but to $$$$$
<nickrud> mikebot, no, your sources are in not in home at any way; /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikebot> nickrud, i typed what you gave me and that's what it opened
<Volmarias> lightstep: fantastic, it just wasn't configured or enabled
<zenbum> Alos: what's wrong with your X?
<Volmarias> lightstep: Great! networking works!
<Volmarias> Now if you can just tell me how to enable the administration menus
<nickrud> mikebot:     gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   <--- cut and paste into a terminal
<Volmarias> I think I'll be all set :)
<sud0n1m> Is there an easy solution to move my installation from Debian Sarge to Ubuntu? I dont want to lose my databases
<Abecedarian> mnemonic:  Hmm, okay.  I'll give it a go and leave IRC open to let you know if it works.
<lightstep> Volmarias, still, not having the administration menu working is a big bug. maybe someone at ##gnome will know something about it
<Abecedarian> mnemonic:  Time is more expensive that DVD-Rs these days!
<nickrud> sud0n1m, look at preserving /var ; debian keeps most databases there by default
<Alos> zenbum: did not start
<mikebot> nickrud, i have been
<mnemnonic> Abecedarian: Maybe www.k3b.org helps you more
<mikebot> nickrud, i get this in terminal: (gedit:23799): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<mikebot> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<nickrud> mikebot, don't worry about those, those are transient errors
<Volmarias> lightstep: Oh. I thought I just misconfigured something
<mikebot> nickrud, and it opens the blank file '/home/michael/'/etc/apt/sources.list'
<grout> what file do i gotta edit so i manualy set the ip address
<Volmarias> lightstep: I'll ask there, thanks
<blekos> any ideas how i can patch a module in the kernel?
<nickrud> mikebot, type ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list, and paste the one line answer here
<Stormx2> how do I burn an ISO in ubuntu?
<zenbum> Alos: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sud0n1m> nickrud: Should I be able to mount the database again in MySQL when I load up Ubuntu? I tar-ed the whole system based on instructions I found on the ubuntuforum site.
<nickrud> Stormx2, right click the iso in the file manager, and select write to disk
<mikebot> nickrud, -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1873 2006-03-02 09:46 /etc/apt/sources.list
<mumbles> ok i cant get ndiswrapper to install with either apt-get install or the addaplications
<nickrud> mikebot, then you are doing something wrong somewhere, because home is not in that line
<sud0n1m> if I have an IA64 computer, should I use the AMD64 install cd?
<mikebot> nickrud, i'm copying and pasting your lines
<Jhair> sud0n1m: no
<nickrud> mikebot, pm me
<sud0n1m> Jhair: just use the i386 one?
<sud0n1m> Jhair: Maybe I used the wrong acronym - I meant 64 bit intel chip - whatever it is called
<Jhair> sud0n1m: as far as I know ubuntu doesn't support the IA64 architecture...
<vars_> hey i am using fubuntu how can i change the screen resolution?
<nickrud> sud0n1m, if you untar back into var, I would think so
<sud0n1m> nickrud: cool - thanks for the help!
<Jhair> sud0n1m: my apologies it does support it
<Alos> zenbum:thanks, how is the minimum system for ubuntu??
<mikebot> nnickdid youg et the pm?
<nickrud> sud0n1m, don't take me as gospel on this, I'm reaching ozone here :)
<Jhair> sud0n1m: e.g.: http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/ports/releases/breezy/release/ubuntu-5.10-install-ia64.iso
<mikebot> nickrud, i pmed you
<john__> Hi all. I cab't mount the floppy drive. I have "no filesystem type specified" .... any ideas?
<nickrud> mikebot, no, I didn't. you may need to do /msg nickserv register <passwd> to get pm rights
<grout> pm nickrud hey
<lcore> Ubuntu dapper : Is it posiible to hold-back a package (mplayer) in synaptic so it doesn't get auto-upgraded?
<zenbum> Alos: not sure what you mean.... you mean the minimum requirements?
<mikebot> nickrud, i am registered, let me see if i'm logges in
<grout> what file do i gotta edit so i manualy set the ip address
<Hatfield> how to i update my applications list?
<nickrud> grout, /etc/network/interfaces
<cwillu> nickrud, btw, found the problem with that apt-get thingy;  the router they were using was returning slightly malformed data, just enough to confuse apt :)
<Alos> zenbum: yes, my syetem its to old PI 64mb ram, 4gb hd
<sud0n1m> For maximum compatibility should I use the i386 install rather than the IA64 install? I will be missing some packages going with IA64 right?
<nickrud> cwillu, I'm glad I bowed out, I'd never have found that one
<cwillu> still not done though;  the router doesn't seem to display the isp's dns anywhere :)
<Hatfield> how to i update my applications list?
<zenbum> Alos: that part should be okay.... the question is whether your graphics adapter is supported by X
<cwillu> and the fix is to add the isp's dns directly to resolv.conf :)
<cwillu> gah
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<zenbum> Alos: read through /var/log/Xorg.0.log and try to see what's going wrong
<Alos> zenbum: ok, I'll find that, it's a compac system
<Alos> zenbum: ok,
<Makura> Can someone explain to me the whole process of extracting tar.gz ?
<nickrud> the topic should say, NEVER run ANYONES scripts that claim to set your ubuntu up!
<rob> tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<mnemnonic> Makura: Use File-Roller
<grout> where is the file for setting up? sorry i missed it when u said it last
<cwillu> nickrud;  unless its a deb?
<Makura> mnemnonic: Where would I get ahold of that?  Through Synaptic?
<rob> nickrud, it wasn't that
<nickrud> cwillu, if it comes from ubuntu, ok
<john__> Hi all. I have lost my floppy drive. "no filesystem type specified" ... any ideas anyone?
<cwillu> backports?
<cwillu> (although those are official)
<cwillu> debian?
<nickrud> rob, ? I may have misses something
<mnemnonic> Makura: Yes ... but it should already be installed (normally)
<rob> nickrud, that stuff in the topic wasn't some script
<Makura> mnemnonic: Hm..
<sud0n1m> is there a different availability of software depending on if you chose AMD64 or i386?
<Makura> mnemnonic: I have it, heh
<nickrud> rob, I mean as a warning, and a disclaimer of those <> scipts
<rob> nickrud, as in auto*****?
<cwillu> maybe a better rule would be "don't trust anything that claims to make ubuntu easier" :P
<nickrud> rob, or it's near equiv
<rob> yeah, did you see the ubuntu uncyclopedia artical?
<nickrud> cwillu, yeah, so, back to the fun :)
<rob> s/artical/article
<edan> hi i have a problem while installing nvidia drivers installation cant copile kernel
<Makura> Where is gaim installed at?
<GTX> anyone know a software where I can watch shoutcast TV on?
<heyjoe2> hi can anyone help me: when i plug a usb device into the computer nothing happens
<dabaR> Makura: why?
<NegativeSpace> How do I kill a program?
<rob> kill pid
<Makura> dabaR: Trying to install a plugin for it.
<rob> or killall programname, to kill all programs of that name
<zenbum> or killall programname
<heyjoe2> NegativeSpace: open terminal, type xkill
<nickrud> rob, you're not saying, one of those scripts is there?
<dabaR> Makura: no instructions?
<rob> nickrud, no, but auto***** is talked about on there :)
<cyphase> is it possible to lock an icon on the desktop
<rob> nickrud, http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<nickrud> never edited wikipedia in my life, but here I go
<cyphase> so that if you do "Clean up by name", it'll stay where it is
<Makura> dabaR: Doesn't really tell me where it would be installed
<mumbles> gagh
<mumbles> i had forgotten to install thw w32codexs
<Makura> dabaR: Just tells me to type the path
<ruzgar> i have problem with grub
<ruzgar> is there a guide for that in internet
<ruzgar> ?
<heyjoe2> hi can anyone help me: when i plug a usb device into the computer nothing happens
<Makura> dabaR: Where are all the programs usually installed to?  Is there an equivalent to "Program Files" (in Windows) ?  (I'm a linux newbie, sorry)
<elad`> What's the command for running emacs? "emacs" doesn't work, but I doubt it's not installed ootb. Or am I wrong?
<crimsun> elad`: it's very much not installed ootb
<cwillu>  /usr/...
<zenbum> elad`:  check with "whereis emacs"
<mumbles_laptop> ive got an intresting problem when installing mozzilla-mplayer
<dabaR> Makura: no worries, /usr/bin, /usr/lib.
<Makura> dabaR: Thanks, I'll check there.
<mumbles_laptop> whats the pastbin for this chan ?
<mumbles_laptop> and ill pastibn the problem
<ruzgar> can i reinstall my grub with debian install cd
<freeze> ion_
<dabaR> mumbles_laptop: /topic
<ruzgar> can i reinstall my grub with ubuntu install cd
<bret> can someone help a newbie in linux
<NickGarvey> what can I help you with bret
<HymnToLife> bret > sure, just ask ::)
<bret> cool
<bret> i get an error after installing ut2004 that says session only lasted 10 seconds and it wont let me log into my default desktop
<ubuntu> sdfgh
<amicrawler> how to i  add 2 iso and a cue sheet in k3b to that the 1st iso works with the 2nd iso
<bret> has this happenned to anyone
<NickGarvey> ut2004 on linux?
<amicrawler> yes
<bret> sure
<amicrawler> ut2004
<Coag> I'm fairly sure there is a native linux installer on the CD
<elad`> I apt-got installed emacs21something, and got... something x-based. How come?
<mumbles_laptop> ok i get this when apt-get install mplayer
<mumbles_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9986
<bret> yes i installed it just fine
<grout>  where was the file so i could manually set my ip?
<bret> ok so im not crazy
<biker4444> im looking for help troubleshooting an install of ubuntu to an external hard drive. grub loads the kernel and the ubuntu load screen. loading modules appears at the bottom then an error comes up saying my external drive (/dev/sda1) does not exist. any ideas?
<HymnToLife> grout> /etc/network/interfacs
<grout> thanks
<HymnToLife> grout> /etc/network/interfaces sorry
<NickGarvey> woo bret no idea, I don't use a GUI
<bret> oh what do you use
<NickGarvey> command line
<nickrud> rob, heh. That page could be fun ;)
<elad`> Ever since I installed Ubuntu, when I'm running Ubuntu the clock's just fine, but when I go back to WinXP, it's two hours behind.
<bret> thats neet
<NickGarvey> takes some getting used too
<NickGarvey> my laptop has many prolems with linux
<bret> its safe
<HymnToLife> NickGarvey> so how come you're here if you use only command line ?
<NickGarvey> so I got an old computer, tossed it in a corner, and its now a server
<MadPirateBippy> Ahoy. I'm a newb who managed to kill her machine switching to Ubuntu- can anyone help? Or should I go to another channel?
<bret> irc is command line
<HymnToLife> same here :)
<NickGarvey> HymnToLife: I know some command line, and I used a gui for a chucnk of time
<Tonga> Hi I changed the formating of my time in KDE and now when running apt-get I get a timestamp error saying I'm to far into the future
<NickGarvey> MadPirateBippy: what do you mean kill?
<MadPirateBippy> I have an aged G3, OneFish, that had OS9.1 on it that someone gave me to play with.
<HymnToLife> Tonga> did you turn your computer into a time machine ?:F
<HymnToLife> lol
<MadPirateBippy> It took me about an hour to get it to play nice with the 5.10 disk, and I thought everything had gone well...
<grout> what do i have to put in that file to set the ip?
<bret> i love old operating systems i think they are our future
<Volmarias> Hi, I'm trying to enable "Be able to get administrator priveleges" for the one and only user on my system (except root). I cannot use the Administration folders, so you'll have to tell me how to do things via console. I can do su. sudo fails always.
<Tonga> HymnToLife: well the time is set correctly, besides it shows am instead of pm
<MadPirateBippy> but whenever it gets past booting up, it starts being mean to the monitor, and now they aren't talking.
<Volmarias> I've enabled the root account, and set its password
<Volmarias> I've also been able to login by ctrl-alt-f1 and logging in as root
<zenbum> brent: yes, CP/M was the peak of OS technology
<Volmarias> so I KNOW I didn't botch the password
<HymnToLife> well, that's cause you used sudo when your computes was showing i.e. 11 pm
<NickGarvey> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<bret> totally
<NickGarvey> hmm mean to the monitor..
<MadPirateBippy> I can't figure out how to get my OSX laptop to talk to OneFish, either- so I have a box here that I can't see what the hell is going on.
<Tonga> But I can't change it to pm...
<HymnToLife> now you try to us it while it's showing 11 am and it doesn't work, that's pretty normal
<NickGarvey> I've never had a prob with the monitor..
<Volmarias> ubotu: If you're speaking to me, the root password is set now.
<ubotu> Volmarias: what are you talking about?
<Volmarias> ubotu: I have a problem.
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Volmarias
<Volmarias> you're a bot :(
<ardchoille> Volmarias: ubotu is a info bot
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Volmarias> boo.
<Volmarias> Anyway, does anyone have an idea how to help with this?
<Volmarias> If nothing else, just tell me what to put in my "sudoers" file
<HymnToLife> with what ?
<Tonga> HymnToLife: also after doing a apt-get upgrade I can adjust my clock in KDE it says it can't star su
<Tonga> heh
<heyjoe2> hi can anyone help me: when i plug a usb device into the computer nothing happens
<Tonga> Sounds like something broke :/
<Volmarias> I have one account + root on my machine. The password for root has been set, and I can log into root. I CANNOT do sudo.
<HymnToLife> nope it's normal
<Volmarias> This means I can't do anything in the administrator folders
<Tonga> The su error?
<Volmarias> I CAN use se
<Volmarias> su
<HymnToLife> you should reset the sudo timestamp but I don't know how to do it
<bret> ive noticed linux likes one driver at a time
<Volmarias> I've done "users-admin" and under me I have "executing system administration tasks" checked
<Tonga> HymnToLife: me either, im not a noob to linux, but i normally dont use sudo
<Volmarias> I do NOT have "Be able to get administrator priveleges"
<MadPirateBippy> The error I'm getting is an Out Of Frequency Range error on the monitor, then the monitor goes dead.
<Volmarias> it does not display it
<Tonga> HymnToLife: is there anyone experienced on this channel? :P
* MadPirateBippy shrugs
<HymnToLife> I guess so lol
<Tonga> Mad
<Tonga> oops
<MadPirateBippy> I've played around with SuSe and with Debian Unstable.
<Volmarias> so no one has a clue?
<john___> Can anyone tell me how to specify a filesystem for the floppy?
<MadPirateBippy> I don't suck a$$, but I'm not great.
<Tonga> MadPirateBippy: its a problem with your xorg.conf
<HymnToLife> MadPirateBippy> looks like you're trying to use a resolution/refresh rate your monitor doesn't support
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: try a newer monitor if one is available
<MadPirateBippy> Yeah, that's what I figured was going on, but how the heck do I fix it if I can't type anything into the computer?
<Volmarias> anybody? bueller?
<heyjoe2> hi can anyone help me: when i plug a usb device into the computer nothing happens?
<MadPirateBippy> I can't get a new monitor- this one was free and came with the free boxen.
<Tonga> hit alt+ctrl+f1
* cyphase wants to download lowfat :D - http://macslow.thepimp.net/?page_id=18
<Tonga> do you get a console?
<Volmarias> yes
<cwillu> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Volmarias> I CAN log in as root
<Tonga> im not talking to you :P
<Volmarias> grr
<Volmarias> sorry
<grout> can someone tell me what i have to put in interfaces to set the ip?
<Volmarias> oh well, I'll try the forums.
<Volmarias> thanks for the help
<MadPirateBippy> I have the monitor set up right now to give me a dual screen setup with my laptop, which is cool, but not what I really want.
<HymnToLife> grout> are you using a gui (KDE or GNOME) ?
<Installer36> Heyjoe2> have you tried mount
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: Ctrl-Opt-F1 should switch you to a text screen
<bret> i love you guys nerds rule
<NegativeSpace> I've installed JRE 1.5 but Firefox doesn't seem to think I have -- I tried Sun's installation guide to no avail... how can I get Firefox to see the JRE?
<Toma-> bret, who said we were nerds?
<heyjoe2> Installer36: I dont know how to do mount. im a beginner and not very good at the command line
<bret> i was projecting again
<Installer36> HeyJoe2 > me either but in the terminal try mount
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, have you linked the java plugin .so to the new firefox1.5 directory?
<grout> im using gnome
<Cody`> Anyone know why ubuntu's pthread headers don't have PTHREAD_RECURSIVE_MUTEX_INITIALIZER_NP?
<MadPirateBippy> zenbum: I'm setting it up now to try that
<grout> any idea hymntolife?
<fade__> !helpme codecs for amd64
<ubotu> fade__: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fmasi> con some one past me a compleat source.list whith backports and every thing please
<Installer36> heyjoe2 can you get to the terminal
<Toma-> ubotu, tell fmasi about easysource
<NegativeSpace> Toma, I created a link to a *.so (I think?) file inside Firefox's plugins dir.
<HymnToLife> grout> run gksudo network-admin
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: if you can't get a text screen then there's no hope  :)
<Tonga> Damnit...
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, brb
<heyjoe2> installer36: i typed mount in the terminal and i got a bunch of text
<MadPirateBippy> ZenBum, you are a genious and I luff you.
<MadPirateBippy> Okay, I've got the text screen, now what do I do?
<Tonga> Can someone help me with this timestamp error with sudo
<NegativeSpace> Egad.
<fade__> is here anybody using amd64?
<heyjoe2> installer36: not quite sure what it means
<Tonga> I can run tzconfig but not as a elevated user
<fmasi> Toma- thx
<Installer36> try lsmonut to dse if it is mounted
<Installer36> lsmount
<Installer36> lsusb
<Managu> fade__, I'm running Ubuntu on an AMD64, albeit the 32bit distribution
<MadPirateBippy> Brett: I agree. Nerds rock.
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: you need to fix /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get X working.... but since I nothing about your monitor I can't advise you much there
<HymnToLife> MadPirateBippy> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fade__> managu, do you know, where can i get w32codecs for amd64?
<mahangu> how can i change my hostname? hostname SET NAME doesn't work
<MadPirateBippy> Do you remember when the Blue and White g3's first came out?
<HymnToLife> it migh be a bit frightening though, stick with the defauts except for the resolution
<MadPirateBippy> I have the monitor that goes with that.
<misfit_toy> mahangu, /etc/hosts
<mahangu> misfit_toy: thanks
<misfit_toy> np
<Managu> fade__: not a clue, sorry
<Stormx2> Ack. Kororaa is rubbish >_<
<fade__> ok
<biker4444> anyone know what modules need to run or kernel options need ot be set to make ubuntu boot off my external usb hard drive?
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, sorry, nature called. :D open up firefox and goto "about:plugins"
<Toma-> biker4444, is it installed on the usb drive?
<biker4444> yes
<NegativeSpace> Toma Okay, done.
<mahangu> exit
<biker4444> used the autopartition option on install
<mahangu> exit
<NegativeSpace> Toma Nothing there.
<Toma-> biker4444, well you need to boot from the usb drive..
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, okie.
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, whats the location of the new ff dir?
<jcuk> Where is my linux kernel source kept on ubuntu?
<Installer36> heyjoe2> was it listed under lsusb
<heyjoe2> installer36: do u think ud be able to help me if i pastebin'd what i got
<jcuk> i tried /usr/src/linux, not there
<Toma-> jcuk, have you installed it?
<jcuk> probably not, how do i do it?
<Installer36> Did you try lsusb
<biker4444> Toma>bios is all set, grub boot menu comes up, kernal begins loading, splash screen saying "loading modules" at the bottom comes up, then it return an error saying /dev/sda1 was not found
<Toma-> jcuk, hummmm... are you rebuilding the kernel or just a module for it?
<Stormx2> How do I check what graphics card I have?
<jcuk> Toma- Im installing 2 patches
<Installer36> heyjoe2 what are you plugging in
<heyjoe2> Installer36: im pretty sure it didnt recognize it. cos i took it out and typed mount, and i got the exact same response
<Makura> Where is the Gaim package located?
<Toma-> jcuk, ok then
<heyjoe2> installer36: usb 2 port
<NegativeSpace> Toma Well I think that's part of the problem, I THINK it's /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox, but I don't know for sure, and I don't know how to check.
<Installer36> Hardware?
<Stormx2> :) please?
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, how did you install it?
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: does your keyboard have a numeric keypad with a + key?.... if so, press Ctrl-Opt-F7 to change back to X screen, then press Ctrl-Opt-+ repeatedly... it might eventually sync up
<Toma-> biker4444, sounds interesting... can you boot in recovery mode?
<heyjoe2> installer36: a 128mb usb drive
<biker4444> toma followed tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<Genfoo> I have so many kernels installed...... how can I remove the old ones and associated files that I no longer use?
<NegativeSpace> Toma I followed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28Firefox%29
<biker4444> toma>im in rescue mode right now
<Stormx2> Video card? How do I find out what model? there a terminal command?
<grout_> whats the command to find my ip?
<ddonky> Stormx2 - lspci -v
<Stormx2> thanks
<misfit_toy> grout, "ifconfig"
<ddonky> grout_ - ifconfig
<grout_> ah same as windows
<misfit_toy> no
<misfit_toy> that's IPconfig
<ddonky> almost
<Installer36> HymnTo Life can you help heyjoe2 with a thumbdrive install
<ion_> Genfoo: I got the same problem....
<jcuk> How do i install 2.6 linux kernel source on ubuntu?
<elad`> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<grout_> ipconfig doesnt work
<Toma-> biker4444, did you setup grub correctly?
<grout_> says command not found
<MadPirateBippy> Zenbum: I'll give it a try. BBS, hopefully with a smokin new box
<ddonky> grout - try sudo ipconfig
<biker4444> toma, i followed tutoral at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<fade__> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, ahh. itll be /opt then
<Genfoo> grout, ifconfig
<Toma-> biker4444, i know...
<fade__> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ion_> grout: is ifconfig..
<zenbum> grout: ifconfig
<grout_> oooh
<grout_> ok
<ddonky> grout - my bad 'ifconfig'
<Genfoo> :-P
<NegativeSpace> Toma Egads, so it is.
<biker4444> toma, grub is on my external usb drive, so grub is set to boot kernal at hd0,0
<funtrac> hello, I have an nvidia Geforce 2 MX400 configured working properly, but I'm trying to set twinview without success, I've added Options to my device section inside xorg.conf but when I check /var/log/Xorg.log it says those options are not used, any ideas?I'm using driver nv because with driver nvidia it hangs, thanks in advance
<Genfoo> How can I remove the old unused kernels and associated files?
<MadPirateBippy> ZenBum: it didn't work.
<Genfoo> I have like 500 kernels :-P
<MadPirateBippy> As far as I could tell, nothing changed.
<ion_> Gentoo: did you find answer???
<biker4444> toma, boots but kernal possibly isnt loading right modules/right loading order for modules to recognize drive
<jcuk> Toma- will i need to download the kernel source and then install it?
<nickrud> Genfoo, aptitude purge <selected kernels>
<Genfoo> :-)
<jcuk> bah bugger it ill sort it 2moz, goin to bed, nn
<Toma-> jcuk, no, run "sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.12" iirc...
<jcuk> oh
<nickrud> Genfoo, it's all good, your grub will be updated :)
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: too bad, that would have been an easy fix.... well, for the time being you can use Ctrl-Opt-F1 through -F6 to switch between different text consoles
<jcuk> nah cant, aint got lan drivers installed yet :P
<fade__> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mnemnonic> What is a good benchmark to measure video performance?
<Toma-> thatll get you source, and the standard ubuntu patches
<Genfoo> quick: what is a kernel package called?
<MadPirateBippy> Ah, poo, I can't really do that.
<Crackez> kernel-image
<Toma-> jcuk, doh :/ you can find it at packages.ubuntu.com then
<Genfoo> linux-kernel-'uname -r' ?
<MadPirateBippy> I need to use OneFish for graphics work.
<nickrud> Genfoo, linux-image-<something>
<Genfoo> ok
<Genfoo> thanks
<bret> has anyone tried to install rr4 linux
<Genfoo> rr4?
<jcuk> its okay toma, ive got the lan drivers here, cheers m8
<bret> how do you log into gentoo
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: support for older macs is kind of spotty in the linux world
<Toma-> jcuk, np :)
<Toma-> biker4444, repeat steps 7-10?
<nickrud> bret, by asking on #gentoo
<MadPirateBippy> Yeah, and understandably so, but the box is running.
<Genfoo> lmfao xD why is openoffice help uninstalled when I removed the kernel?
<fade__> in what dir is keeping sources.lst?
<bret> ok
<Makura> What are the letters after the 'tar' command?  zxf and what else?
<Genfoo> wow
<pdavid> i fkn hate domain squatters
<MadPirateBippy> So, how do I use the command line and fiddle with the monitor settings?
<nickrud> Genfoo, really?
<bret> just curious
<Genfoo> Makura, for gzipped tar archives its tar zxf <filename>
<Genfoo> nickrud, rofl yeah
<nickrud> Genfoo, show me the line :)
<ion_> Gentoo: I did you get it I had to go away....
<Makura> Genfoo: I thought there was 4 letters
<Toma-> biker4444, sounds like a great idea youre going thru with :) You know, there are external HDD that you can buy with ubuntu pre-installed!
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: you are now beyond my feeble nerd powers  :)
<Genfoo> guys, look at this
<Genfoo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9987
<Genfoo> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9987
<biker4444> toma, i like my 300gb nice i just bought :-D
<Genfoo> oh crap nvm :-)
<Genfoo> aptitude outsmarted me
<Genfoo> it realized that openoffice help is pointless xP
<MadPirateBippy> ZenBum: thanks so much for your help anyway, I really appriciate it. At least now I can get to the command line.
<Toma-> im not saying get a new one ;) have you tried doing steps 7-10 again?
<nickrud> Genfoo, ok, yes, replaced by something else
<heyjoe2> hi can anyone help me: when i plug a usb device into the computer nothing happens
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - what kind of reaction are you expecting?
<nickrud> I did the same purge (exactly, as a coincidence) and didn't have any openoffice stuff) I do like aptitude :)
<bk> does anyone know how to decrypt AAC music files?
<dabaR> as in listen to them?
<nickrud> !faac
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<heyjoe2> ddonky: for it to come up on my desktop and allow me to access saved fils
<zenbum> bk: use a mac
<nickrud> !aac
<Toma-> !info faac
<ubotu> well, aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<ubotu> faac: (an AAC audio encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 1.24clean-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<NegativeSpace> Toma You are God-like.
<Genfoo> zenbum, not good advice ;-)
<bk> Toma, that's what i'm reading, but i don't understand what it's saying.
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, why? :/
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - a flash drive? a camera? an ipod?
<heyjoe2> ddonky: flash
<NegativeSpace> Toma You got Firefox seeing JRE for me.
<Toma-> ddonky, no, its superman!
<ddonky> lol
<CarlFK> is there an apt-get command to add universe to the existing line in sources.list?
<ion_> sorry guys to ask the same question because I was away that's why....so what shall I do to get rid of from the old kernels..?
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, haha :D you should have followed that tutorial a bit further
<zenbum> CarlFK: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<erg0t_> hello fellow ubuntu users
<erg0t_> :D
<NegativeSpace> Toma What can I say -- I'm stupid.
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - i've never used a flash drive, 'cept ipod shuffle
<CarlFK> ion_: why do you want to get rid of them?
<Toma-> NegativeSpace, teehehe :D
<bk> is decrypting the same as encoding?
<CarlFK> zenbum: swell... ;)
<Toma-> ion_, just use synaptic
<nickrud> CarlFK, no, if you have a standard /etc/apt/sources.list, add multiverse at the ends of line 19 & 20, make sure there's no # at the begining of the line
<heyjoe2> ddonky: ok
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - do any other usb devices work on the same ports?
<CarlFK> nickrud: trying to script it
<nickrud> CarlFK, and update (apt-get update, or reload in synaptic)
<heyjoe2> ddonky: my mp3 player works on the port
<heyjoe2> ddonky: and the mouse
<ion_> CarlFK: I don't use them do I ?
<basketcase3> Hi, could someone gelp me get my Winmodem up and running? I'm already past the scanModem stage, and I am pretty sure I have found my driver I need.
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - ok, so the port is being seen....
<Toma-> CarlFK, youll need to delve into the world of sed
<erg0t_> soooooo... im triying to enable/use/figure out SMB networking in Ubuntu breezy badger
<CarlFK> Toma-: thats why I was hoping for an apt-command ;)
<erg0t_> not much success :(
* nickrud is a basketcase with his modem. Gonna buy an external
<Toma-> CarlFK, no apt will add universe :/
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - can you mount it by hand? using teh command-line
<heyjoe2> ddonky: i dont know how
<CarlFK> ion_: messing with the kernels for no good reason is a bad place to start learning how to do things
<zenbum> CarlFK: sed might be tool you want
<erg0t_> ehm... anybody?
<siggi> how can I see what version im using of kubuntu ? breezy or what...
<CarlFK> ion_: so in this case, if you have to ask, you shouldn't be messing with it
<nickrud> sed is overkill, unless you wanna give them the exact one-liner
<basketcase3> Err....what was that all about?
<erg0t_> um
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - well, make a mountpount- 'sudo mkdir /mnt/flash' or whatever you want to name it
<MadPirateBippy> Okay, I got something new
<ion_> CarlFK: I know but what what can I do with the old ones when I get upgrade..???
<CarlFK> ion_: they will be fine
<nickrud> basketcase3, I've got a win modem that truly sucks, I'm blowing off steam.
<MadPirateBippy> It says: can't read lib/modulespowerpc/kernel/drivers/video and then a whole bunch of files at the end.
<NegativeSpace> How do I remove programs I've uninstalled from the Applications menu?
<basketcase3> Oh. Ok. I was confused for a second.
<MadPirateBippy> What's going on there, and how do I fix it?
<Toma-> im out of here. time to pick up the new pc! woot :D
<erg0t_> ok, thanks
<erg0t_> bye
<ion_> CarlFk: don't worry I have a old pc just to mess around...:)
<heyjoe2> ddonky: ok i did that, what now
<heyjoe2> ddonky: called it flash
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - then mount it there. 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash'
<siggi>  how can I see what version im using of kubuntu ? breezy or what ?? :)
<heyjoe2> it says i must specify the filesystem type
<CarlFK> ion_: then help me review http://dabodev.com/wiki/LiveCDDaboDemo ;)
<heyjoe2> ddonky: it says i must specify the filesystem type
<ddonky> ok, what filesystem is it?
<CarlFK> ion_: the answer to your Q is: rm
<heyjoe2> ddonky: i dont know?
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - k, do you use it with windows?
<CarlFK> ion_: kernels are just files, to remove them, use the rm command
<nickrud> siggi, apt-cache policy kdelibs
<Installer36> hayjoe2 did have the thumbdrive plugged in during boot up
<examancer> quick question: how do you remove a server that I added through Places > Connect to Server ?
<NegativeSpace> Has anyone here got jEdit installed -- if so, how?
<LSZH> examancer: And how can I change the properties of such a server?
<examancer> the server list is getting pretty long after using nautilus for all my ftp, and some of the servers i want to get out of there as it was just a one time use
<siggi> nickrud: and how do I change to the unstable vesrion ?
<Genfoo> what's the command for auto-reconfiguring GRUB based on installed kernels?
<nickrud> Genfoo, update-grub
<Genfoo> :-)
<examancer> LSZH: i dunno. is that a rhetorical question? do you have the key? :P
<ion_> CarlFk: cool man thanks....if I'm not mess arround I won't never be good...:)
<LSZH> examancer: No, that's an additional question... ;)
<Genfoo> nickrud, thanks -- that's awesome :D
<examancer> heh... damn. thats what i thought. just hoping
<nickrud> siggi, I'm not sure what you mean; but kubuntu will have updated libs in dapper (which is currently unstable)
<LSZH> examancer: Can't you just unmount your FTP connections?
<MadPirateBippy> Oh, hey, is the person with the date problem on their machine still here?
<grout_> how do i get into the wireless tools?
<examancer> LSZH: how? wheres the mount point even at? nautilus does it for me so i dunno
<nickrud> siggi, s/libs/kde/
<LSZH> examancer: Well, I cannot change the properties of an FTP connection, however, I can unmount it... right mouse click, unmount...
<examancer> where can i right click on it? if i go to the places menu and right click, the ftp connection is opened
<elad`> How do I watch .rm files?
<examancer> if i do it from the nautilus window, right click just does nothing
<LSZH> examancer: Oh, I had shourtcuts on the desktop...
<emonkey> elad`, install realplyer
<elad`> I can't find it in synaptic.
<nickrud> elad`, http://RealplayerInstallHowto
<examancer> LSZH: oh, i figured it out... if you change the sidebar in nautilus from Places to Tree or something else you can right click on it there
<HymnToLife> !realplayer
<ubotu> I heard realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<grout_> how do i get into the wireless tools?
<ion_> CarlFK: well I have some problem with my USB ports as well, do you think you can help me ?
<ddonky> elad - the synaptic version is realplayer 8 anyway, it is really old
<gilianima> is ruby going to replace java ?
<nickrud> same thing, really :)
<examancer> LSZH: still no way to change the config though... guess you just have to unmount and remount with the new settings
<Genfoo> ruby != java
<elad`> Is it spyware-infested, like its windows counterpart?
<CarlFK> ion_: let me try.... nope.  no clue what is wrong.
<examancer> indeed it does not
<Genfoo> elad`, spyware?
<heyjoe2> ddonky: i use the flash drive with windows and mac and it works fine
<Genfoo> :O!
<nickrud> Genfoo, I was thinking, realplayer.
<zenbum> in ubuntu is there a way of tracking testing or unstable, as in Debian?  or must one simply track dapper?
<Genfoo> bah not this 1
<do_me_nice> whats the command to become root user
<Genfoo> su -
<Genfoo> do_me_nice, use sudo though
<Genfoo> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<PhysicsGeek> hi there
<nickrud> zenbum, it's not so simple with ubuntu, mixing is much less easy
<elad`> Genfoo, yes, the realplayer version of WinXP has often be infested with spyware and nugware.
<elad`> nag
<PhysicsGeek> I'm a n00b here, so mind if i ask a dumb question
<Genfoo> PhysicsGeek, what the the law of universal gravitation
* Genfoo waits 10 seconds
<RageMax> is it generally safe to move from breezy to dapper at this point?
<PhysicsGeek> Gm1m2/r^2
<Genfoo> :-P
<Genfoo> :)
<PhysicsGeek> happy? ;~)
<Genfoo> :D!
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - so it's file type is vfat, 'sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/flash -t vfat'
<Mystery47_Newbie> hello everybody!
<zenbum> nickrud: i don't want to mix, i just want to track the equivalent of testing..... would that be dapper?
<MadPirateBippy> Hehe, PhysicsGeek, I love your name.
<Genfoo> ummm
<nickrud> RageMax, if you have a spare partition, give dapper to that
<RageMax> anyone?
<Genfoo> snell's law?
<ion_> CarlFK: when I plug my headphone with microphones it doesn't work...
<PhysicsGeek> many "rdr" terms pop up in physics, madpirate
<Genfoo> pfft
<nickrud> zenbum, it's almost to the point of testing, give it a few more weeks
<RageMax> nickrud: well, anything that will completely screw over my system ;)
<MadPirateBippy> I'm a PhycisGeek fan :) A lot of my ex boyfriends are physics nerds.
<ion_> I mean if I wanna skype for example...
<examancer> PhysicsGeek: nice to see someone living up to there nick :P
<RageMax> I can fix little things if they break
<Makura> Is "make" a command?  An installation readme for a Gaim plugin tells me to run 'make', but terminal says "command not found"
<CarlFK> ion_: usb headset?  no clue if there is support for that
<do_me_nice> su - does not work...
<Mystery47_Newbie> i have one little question......how i can make scripts.....what is file name? is it <name>.sh?
<HymnToLife> my ex boyfriends are physics nerds. <= lol my gf is too :p
<dabaR> Makura: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<PhysicsGeek> well, okay, but I do have a question
<Genfoo> Mystery47_Newbie, you don't even need a extention
<nickrud> Makura, sudo aptitude install build-essential , that'll give you make
<PhysicsGeek> there are *female* physics geeks?
<Genfoo> Mystery47_Newbie, you write a text document
<heyjoe2> ddonky:i typed that
<Makura> dabaR, nickrud: Thanks
<Genfoo> Mystery47_Newbie, then you save it
<MadPirateBippy> Well, all the girl physics geeks here at SU are strait. So sad, go to a small college and all the hot chicks aren't into girls :(
<HymnToLife> obviously
<Genfoo> Mystery47_Newbie, then type as "sudo chmod a+x <filename>"
<Mystery47_Newbie> oh...so if i put some command on file without extension....it works...?
<MadPirateBippy> At my uni, 1/2 the CS majors are female.
<Hobbsee> PhysicsGeek: sure :P
<fnord123> I met some female nuclear physics geeks. wow they were arrogant
<examancer> damn PhysicsGeek... when is this question comming? ;)
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, you lucky duyde
<Genfoo> Mystery47_Newbie, mhmm this is not windoze :D
<CarlFK> Mystery47_Newbie: doesn't matter what the name is
<PhysicsGeek> so ive recently gotten ubuntu-- how do i partitiion my system to set up windows?
<HymnToLife> female geeks are rare but if you search hard enough you can find them lol
<dabaR> MadPirateBippy: lies.
<MadPirateBippy> I'm a girl.
<MadPirateBippy> LOL
<grout_> how do i get into the wireless tools?
<Genfoo> :o
<Genfoo> grout_, what exactly do you mean
<Genfoo> there is no unified system
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, my bad
<Genfoo> sudo network-admin ? :o
<Myrth> hi, which package includes dos2unix and unix2dos?
<ion_> CarlFK: perhaps somebody else have the same problem.....than me
<MadPirateBippy> No lies here. I was one of 6 girls at the ACM turney at LSU last semester.
<Genfoo> :-D
<grout_> when i ran gentoo update it said it was installing some wireless tools
<grout_> thats what the name was
<heyjoe2> ddonky: what should i do from here
<Mystery47_Newbie> oh.....i just thinked that if i make so scripts to bigger commands...so it will be easier to do later...is it how it works?
<Genfoo> iwconfig ?
<CarlFK> ion_: usb headset?  probably want to post that on the forum
* HymnToLife was under the impression this was #ubuntu and not #gentoo
* HymnToLife is confused
<Genfoo> Mystery47_Newbie, ?
<Genfoo> yeah
<heyjoe2> ddonky: does it matter if the usb device has a name on the mac computer i use at uni and now we are trying to name it flash?
<PhysicsGeek> anyone know a page I can look to for absolute newbies?
<nickrud> ion_, or, watch for crimsun here, he knows sound well
<Genfoo> umm grout_ we don't gentoo here
<Genfoo> :-D
<Hobbsee> PhysicsGeek: wiki.ubuntu.com
<grout_> oops not gentoo
<grout_> i meant ubuntu
<MadPirateBippy> Hymn: Girlgeeks aren't hard to find. They just tend to mingle with non-geeks as well, and a lot of them dress preppy. At least here at SU.
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - someone ealier recommended rebooting with it in the port. no we are naming the place we are mounting it flash, linux just calls it /dev/sda
<PhysicsGeek> there doesnt seem to be much help there in partitiioning once my system is already 100% ubuntu
<pinpoint> MadPirateBippy: preppy?
<Genfoo> oh resize ext3?
<Hobbsee> MadPirateBippy: can we relocate all talk of girls and uni to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<zenbum> MadPirateBippy: girl pirates are still a novelty though  :)
<fade__> !gmp
<ubotu> fade__: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Genfoo> :P
<CarlFK> how come this worked with the Hoary Live CD, doesn't work with dapper installed: apt-get install wxpython
<heyjoe2> ddonky: so reboot the system and leave it in the port
<Genfoo> :)
<Dr_Fate> how can I determine my hostname?
<HymnToLife> PhysicsGeek> you mean you only have ext3partitions ?
<Mystery47_Newbie> bec i have this command how to mount windows partition disk.....and its quite long command....so maybe its better like windowspartition or something...
<MadPirateBippy> Hobbsee: sure.
<heyjoe2> heyjoe: ok ill try that
<PhysicsGeek> ....?
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's hardly on topic...
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - thats what someone else recomennded,
<Genfoo> Dr_Fate, cat /etc/hosts
<PhysicsGeek> ext3partitions?
<nickrud> CarlFK, the name may have changed, you can look for the equiv on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<HymnToLife> PhysicsGeek> pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ion_> cool man....:).
<BIDOO> !_!
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BIDOO
<Genfoo> lmfao
<Mystery47_Newbie> can i put that script file anywhere i want.....like my own folder?
<ddonky> are there two heyjoe's?
<BIDOO> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<BIDOO> so i was wondering
<Genfoo> oww
<CarlFK> nickrud: kinda - all I found was http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/python/wxpython2.5.3
<PhysicsGeek> thanks, hymn
<Genfoo> those 'm''s make my eyes hury
<Genfoo> *hurt
<HymnToLife> indeed
<HymnToLife> such things should be outlawed
<BIDOO> i think my local problem is that the bios does not load my sata drivers on the install computer.......................................................
<BIDOO> any clues how to do such a thing?
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> yesh
<nekostar> the sata thing
<nekostar> :/
<pinpoint> it should with ubuntu during install
<MadPirateBippy> Allright, how do I change my monitor refresh rate from the command line?
<nekostar> when i installed windows i had to do third party drivers
<pinpoint> atleast i thought
<nekostar> so when i install ubuntu it freaks out
<Installer36> ddonky > I thinkhe read your reply as thats what you wanted him to do
<nekostar> um
<Genfoo> mu
<nekostar> it boots all the way to a blinking cursor
<HymnToLife> MadPirateBippy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver -sorg
<nekostar> :/
<NegativeSpace> Has anyone here got jEdit installed -- if so, how?
<nickrud> CarlFK, I'm no python dude, but something has to be a replacement
<Genfoo> sudo apt-get install jedit?
<Genfoo> :o nvm
<Genfoo> O-o
<NegativeSpace> Heh.
<BIDOO> ok
<BIDOO> bot sucks on that one
<tallmf> guys=how do I unmount a drive thru CLI?
<Mystery47_Newbie> thanks for helping me.....big thanks genfoo and all others...=)
<nickrud> CarlFK, try apt-cache search wxpython, one of those should be right
<nekostar> no clues?
<Genfoo> =D
<MadPirateBippy> Hymn: I got the message
<ddonky> Installer36 - yeah, I thiink you're right
<MadPirateBippy> unknown option: s
<nekostar> Seveas, you around??
<Genfoo> tallmf, mount /dev/<device>
<MadPirateBippy> hr, repeat, for all the letters in sorg
* Genfoo summons selbstmord 
<HymnToLife> hmm maybe I did a typo in the command
<Genfoo> er
<Grout58> anyone know when the next version of ubuntu will be released?
<Genfoo> April 20
<MadPirateBippy> and now I am lost.
<Genfoo> Dapper :)
<nickrud> Grout58, my birthday
<tallmf> I want to UNmount though....
<HymnToLife> it is : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Genfoo> umount /media/<device>
<HymnToLife> tallmf> sudo umount/whatever/device
<Installer36> ddonky >I made the suggestion of rebooting....Shouldnt have?
<NegativeSpace> April 20th is one day after my birthday.
<Genfoo> sudo umount /media/<device>
<NegativeSpace> Whoo.
<Genfoo> :P
<Coag> you think Xgl will be alpha by the time Dapper comes out?
<ion_> see you later everyone.....
<Genfoo> well, *technically* you can use dapper *right* *now*
<nickrud> Coag, it's already alpha
<siggi> is it possible to get glftpd avalible for adept in kubuntu ?? :)
<Genfoo> but its still in testing stages
<Coag> last I heard it wasn't even alpha yet
<Genfoo> Coag, dapper?
<Coag> Genfoo: Xgl
<ddonky> Installer35 - seems reasonable to me, i'm not a real hacker, i'm barely qualified to offer advice here. :)
<Genfoo> ohmg yeah
<nickrud> Coag, it works, it has bugs, that's alpha by any def
<Genfoo> xgl is super unstable
<ddonky> opps, sorry I got yr name wrong
<Coag> nickrud: true
<Genfoo> xgl is highly experimental
<ddonky> Installer36- seems reasonable to me, i'm not a real hacker, i'm barely qualified to offer advice here. :)
<Coag> I know I run it on my other box
<Genfoo> how did u get it to work?
<Coag> easily?
<MadPirateBippy> Hey, I'm uber lost here.
<NegativeSpace> What's the Ubuntu equivalent to ctrl-alt-del ?
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
* Coag shrugs
<Coag> I have nvidia
<MadPirateBippy> It wants me to select a video card driver.
<Genfoo> NegativeSpace, the same thing
<Installer36> heyjoe2 did it work?
<nickrud> nvidia, 5 minutes with that wiki page
<MadPirateBippy> WTH? How do I find that out?
<NegativeSpace> Genfoo Nothing happens.
<Genfoo> well what are you trying to do?
<MadPirateBippy> Is there one for macs?
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, lspci in another terminal, that should give you a clue
<NegativeSpace> Genfoo Well nothing... yet.
<Genfoo> NegativeSpace, umm just press the power button (don't hold it down)
<Genfoo> I do that :S
<MadPirateBippy> nick: over my head. Smaller words for the newb?
<NegativeSpace> Genfoo Okay, cheers.
<Genfoo> umm does it work?
<NegativeSpace> Genfoo Heh, no.
<we2by> what is the latest ubuntu verison?
<Genfoo> breezy 5.10
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ; if you have standard hardware it should fill that blank in for you
<Coag> we2by: stable or sid?
<Genfoo> upcoming release 6.04 on April 20
<MadPirateBippy> What's Ispci?
<Genfoo> Coag, assuming stable
<we2by> stable
<Coag> k
<Genfoo> MadPirateBippy, lspci is ls for pci
<Coag> MadPirateBippy: that's an L
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, lspci lists all the PCI hardware you have
<Coag> not an I
<MadPirateBippy> Okay. I'm still not tracking what pci is.
<Genfoo> the card stuff in your computer :P
<Genfoo> like video card, etc.
<antonio_> hello
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, pci is most of the slots on the motherboard
<HymnToLife> !tell antonio_ about hello
<Genfoo> rofl wtF?
<nickrud> !tell me about hello
* MadPirateBippy laughs
<Genfoo> !tell Genfoo about hello
<nickrud> that's rude
<MadPirateBippy> Oh, that hardware stuff that actually runs the code? It MATTERS?
<MadPirateBippy> Damn.
<Coag> Genfoo: most video cards are AGP or PCI E nowadays :P
<Hobbsee> !+msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<eyedol59> how can i create a profile to use with the window-with-profile option of gnome-terminal?
<Genfoo> coag I use IGP xD
<Coag> IGP?
<Coag> I use uhh
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, lol, software runs on hardware, you gotta tell the software what hardware it runs on
<Coag> what are they called
<Genfoo> IGP from 1992
<Genfoo> :D
<Coag> those fat brown things
<Coag> ISA
* HymnToLife uses IGP either
<Coag> :P
<Genfoo> oh thats what I meant
<Genfoo> nvm
<NegativeSpace> Urgh, there's a naked 80-year old on TV.
<BIDOO> OptiPlex GX280 <<<<---- using that motherboard
<Coag> dude
<MadPirateBippy> Okay, I'm in a blue screen that's asking me to configure my xserver, and my usual trick of ctrl F8 to open a new window didn't work.
<Coag> You make me feel high tech
<Coag> I use PCI E
<HymnToLife> NegativeSpace> that's rude.. male or female ?
<heyjoe2> installer36: it didnt worik
<MadPirateBippy> What do I do to get a new session running?
<Genfoo> however, Coag
<Mystery47_Newbie> when i have made those scripts.....how i can put it work......must i put those files in some folder.....?
<Genfoo> I just got a new $250 PC
<Genfoo> amazing deal
<Coag> cheap dude, sounds like a good deal
<Mystery47_Newbie> i just made that chmod thing...
<NegativeSpace> HymnToLife Dude, does it really make a difference either way?
<Genfoo> AMD Sempron (secterly 64-bit enabled >:) ) 2800+
<HymnToLife> hmmno indeed lol
<Coag> ahh that's what I've got
<HymnToLife> Semprons stink
<Genfoo> or wait nvm 3100+
<heyjoe2> installer36: any idea where to go from heree
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, no they don't
<HymnToLife> they're even worse than Celerons
<Coag> HymnToLifeL why?
<Coag> whay
<Genfoo> NO F***ING WAY
<Coag> where are you getting these facts?
<biloyp> anyone know of an app to convert asf files to amother video format
<Genfoo> you seriously must be joking
<Coag> anyways, this is wayyyy off topix methinks
<HymnToLife> I had two
<ddonky> Installer36, heyjoe2 - if he uses it in Mac maybe it's fs isn't being recofnized by ubuntu?
<Genfoo> bah
<Genfoo> 3100+ ?
<Genfoo> or old ones
<Genfoo> how old?
<HymnToLife> almost shot myself when I did some benchs on it
<Coag> I love my sempron
<Genfoo> the old ones were terrible
<Mystery47_Newbie> Genfoo.....that script thing.....where i must put those scripts that those work well?
<Coag> of course before this I had a Duron
<Genfoo> because they were repackaged athlons
<HymnToLife> well those were almost two years ago
<Genfoo> Mystery47_Newbie, ???
<HymnToLife> so I guess it was the old ones :p
<Genfoo> yeah
<Genfoo> shitty athlons without cache
<Genfoo> EEW
<Coag> I think I have a 256k cache
<Coag> on a 1.6 ghz proc
<Genfoo> I have a athlon 32 2800+ laptop with 512Kb cache and it sucks
<Mystery47_Newbie> i just made script.....but i just get this error: bash: command not found...
<HymnToLife> my laptop is Celeron 2,8
<HymnToLife> 128KK cacke XD
<Genfoo> so I can't imagine a cacheless athlon
<Genfoo> xD
<zenbum> what's the best graphical irc client?  xchat-gnome sucks..... xchat-gtk is better
<Mystery47_Newbie> .....so are my script in wrong place?
<Genfoo> zenbum, mhmm
<heyjoe2> ddonky: can u recommend anything
<Genfoo> zenbum, I use xchat
<Coag> zenbum: urk.sf.net
<bigfoot1> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Coag> http://urk.sf.net
<lampshade> xchat is pretty good.  I still like windows's mIRC best though.
<heyjoe2> ddonky: do u think i should just take it into a computer store?
<Genfoo> Mystery47_Newbie, no
<MadPirateBippy> Hey guys, I'm really stuck here. I'm in a blue-config screen, how do I get another terminal/session open?
<HymnToLife> lampshade> mIRC runs perfectly through WINE
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, my sempron kicks serious arse
<Mystery47_Newbie> so? how my computer see that script...?
<Coag> HymnToLife: define perfectly?
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, its much better than a pentium 4 even
<Genfoo> I can safely say
<HymnToLife> Coag> as well as it does on Windows :D
<Coag> Script Editor is broken, /help is broken,
<Genfoo> anyways,
<Mystery47_Newbie> i just made script named mountfs.....mounting ntfs harddrive..
<Coag> theres more
<Genfoo> its a good deal :)
<Coag> lucky Genfoo
<zenbum> Coag: I knew someone would tell me about a cool client I'd never heard of....  thanks  :)
<Coag> I'm about to pay more than that PSP
<Installer36> Heyjoe2 are u using KDE or Gnome
<ddonky> MadPirateBippy - alt+F2 will open another terminal, but i'm not real sure how to get back, maybe alt+F7
<Coag> zenbum: I know the Devs :P
<Coag> I'm supposed to push it
<HymnToLife> Genfoo> I gave up on cheap CPUs since I bought my Celeron laptop
<Genfoo> rofl
<Genfoo> celeron laptop
<Genfoo> xP
<BIDOO> hey
<Coag> ouch
<Coag> Celeron lappy
<BIDOO> got a download linke for 5.04?
<Coag> ouchhhhhh
<BIDOO> b/c
<ddonky> heyjoe2 - take the drive in or the computer?
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, get a budget AMD
<Coag> BIDOO: hoary?
<NegativeSpace> I try to create a new Jave project in Eclipse and get "Wizard could not start ... unable to load class" errors. Any ideas why?
<BIDOO> ubuntu is failing hard
<BIDOO> yeah
<Genfoo> you will not be regretful
<BIDOO> Coagyeah
<Coag> you sure it's ubuntu and not a user error?
* xanavim likes the pentium M
<BIDOO> yes.
<HymnToLife> I'm horribly short on cash atm
<HymnToLife> can't afford a new one
<Genfoo> I don't like anything intel whatsoever anymore
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, a $50 AMD?
<heyjoe2> ddonky, Installer36: im using gnome
<xanavim> nah, it's cheaper to buy multiple desktop PC's and use the laptop as a thin client
<BIDOO> the kernel/drivers are not good enough for my sata drives
<Coag> someone should crack the PSP and get linux running on it
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, or less
<BIDOO> Dell Optiplex GX280 Motherboard. <<-----
<heyjoe2> ddonky: the computer
<ddonky> heyjoe2 I'm sure some hackers here can help you better than me
<jonolson> Coag, "hack" ;) crack is a naughty word.
<HymnToLife> Genfoo> I need a new laptop first
<BIDOO> sata drive plugs directly in
<HymnToLife> my celeron is driving me nuts
<BIDOO> i have to use third party drivers in windows too, ,,, , ,,, ,, ,,,
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, I will never buy laptops again
<xanavim> then you can just upgrade the motherboard/chip on the desktop pc's and save tons of cash
<Coag> BIDOO: try dapper
<Coag> http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi
<Coag> oops
<Genfoo> they are so goddamn annoying
<Coag> wronfg paste
<HymnToLife> Genfoo> I need one for school
<BIDOO> o.O
<BIDOO> thanx
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, oh
<BIDOO> that should be better
<heyjoe2> ddonky: well i hope i come across them. any hackers out there that can help me load a usb device properly?
<Genfoo> HymnToLife, get one with a turion64 processor
<BIDOO> figured i would go older newer might help..................................
<HymnToLife> yep that what I'm planning to buy
* BIDOO waits hopefully for a link
<Coag> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<BIDOO> :D:D:D:D
<HymnToLife> jus wait for the cash to arrive :D
<nickrud> Genfoo, gotta recommendation? (I'm in the market for an el cheapo)
<Genfoo> heyjoe2, ask in ##linux
<BIDOO> ty
<Genfoo> nickrud, recom. for what?
<ddonky> there you go, say it LOUD AND PROUD!!
<Genfoo> yeah I am el cheapo aqui :)
<Genfoo> tambien ;)
<nickrud> Genfoo, turion laptop, I am poooooooor
<Genfoo> oh I dunno
<Genfoo> I stick with my sempron desktop
<Coag> my mom brought home a laptop the other day
<BIDOO> ^____________________________^
<Coag> I swear to god, three inches thick
<heyjoe2> genfoo: cheers
<nickrud> heyjoe2, you need to read up on udev, and look into adding the correct invocations to /etc/udev/ somewhere
<Coag> BIDOO: noone can be /that/ happy
<BIDOO> hope it had the amd turon
<Genfoo> bah
<BIDOO> Coag belive me
<HymnToLife> Coag> was it a PII 233 or something like hat ? :D
<Genfoo> must'a been
<BIDOO> if it works i MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM@!
<Coag> HymnToLife: I haven't asked
<Genfoo> cause turions use SO little power its ridiculous
<nickrud> heyjoe2, you can, if you figure that stuff out, control exactly which usb device is mounted where, and when
<SpookyET> hi
<Coag> jonolson: someone needs to 'hack' the PSP to let linux be installed on it
<Genfoo> wb, ubuntulog
<Genfoo> er
<Genfoo> ubuntu
<Genfoo> :)
* nickrud sorta understood udev when it was simple
<Genfoo> I hope linux will someday run on the PSP
<we2by> how do I install Ubuntu via net install??
<cold> hey ubuntu detects a printer on a usb and has a driver etc, but every time I try to print the printer isn't reacting
<MadPirateBippy> Uhhhh...guys, I'm setting this stuff up, and I have to choose between a two and a three button mouse...and I have a puck moust.
<starscalling> hey
<MadPirateBippy> What do I do? Any suggestions?
<starscalling> anyone got a upgrade link from breezy to dapper?
<NegativeSpace> Okay I've downloaded the latest Java SDK: I try and compile a file in ScITE and it tells me: "sh: javac command not found"
<NegativeSpace> SciTE*
<starscalling> or can i just change sources or somethiung?
<we2by> how do I install Ubuntu via net install??
<starscalling> *something
<nickrud> we2by, it's not really supported, but some people claim to have done it. google for debootstrap, netinstall, ubuntu, those type of things
<gleesond> I have no idea where to start for this question... I have a usb device that is used for puting digital audio on to my MD player... I can see the device when I lsusb but I don't know how to get the audio stream to go to the dicice
<Coag> starscalling: from experience
<Coag> upgrading does not work, or didn't work for me
<V4Vendetta> MadPirateBippy~ 3 button
<Coag> I'd reccomend backing up the home drives, wiping and reinstalling dapper
<SpookyET> How do you change the priority of a procedss?
<gleesond> s/dicice/device
<Genfoo> we2by, its not worth it
<we2by> ok
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, puck moust?
<polpak> SpookyET, man nice
<starscalling> no ned to backup home folder
<starscalling> LOL
<Genfoo> SpookyET, renice
<Genfoo> !info renice
<Coag> V4Vendetta: I have to ask, is it any good?
<starscalling> of course i use seperate partitions >_>
<Genfoo> -_-
<V4Vendetta> Coag~ ?
<SpookyET> i could have never guessed that in a million years
<SpookyET> I love Monad.   Everything can be guessed.
<Genfoo> lol
<nickrud> guessed by those in the know
<Coag> V4Vendetta: the movie :P
<SpookyET> verb-noun
<MadPirateBippy> puck mouse, sorry
<SpookyET> get-process  is ps
<V4Vendetta> Coag~ it's not out till next friday
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, if it's a two button, choose two button and 'emulate 3 button' (thats pressing both at the same time) if it's a mac, I have no clue
<Coag> oh ok
<NegativeSpace> Okay I've downloaded the latest Java SDK: I try and compile a file in SciTE and it tells me: "sh: javac command not found"
<V4Vendetta> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Installer36> heyjoe2> try reading here...http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-112911.html
<we2by> what gcc version does ubuntu use?
<Installer36> heyjoe2 same problem you have
<V4Vendetta> we2by~ all different kinds
<Coag> we2by: none by default
<johnno> hey guys i need some help
<johnno> please
<V4Vendetta> johnno~ ask the q
<Coag> johnno: we can't help if you don't ask
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, cd to the dir you downloaded the sdk to, then: sudo aptitude install java-package && make-jpkg <package downloaded && dpkg -i sun*deb
<johnno> I try to join #remote-exploit and it says i need to be identified, I registered last night but i forgot my password
<Coag> lol
<johnno> i didn't register an email with it
<Coag> what does that have to do with #ubuntu
<MadPirateBippy> Okay, new screen, new question: what resolutions/video modes should I pick?
<MadPirateBippy> How can I find out which one I need?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, I had that as a substitute in xchat, and screwed it up. correct line follows:
<Coag> maddler: whichever you like best
<johnno> well there are heaps of people in here and i thought you'd be nice enough to help
<Coag> ask in #freenode or something
<johnno> ok thankyou
<SpookyET> what are priority numbers?
<nickrud> sudo aptitude install java-package ; fakeroot make-jpkg <package you downloaded> ; sudo dpkg -i sun*deb
<SpookyET> renice <number> -p <pid>
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Thanks dude.
<ddonky> MadPirateBippy - do you have the manual for the monitor? it will list all the modes and stuff
<MadPirateBippy> Nope.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, it is freaking simple, some wise dudes made it so for us
<heyjoe2> installer36: thanks
<MadPirateBippy> I got an old monitor and computer for free, so I got jack.
<MadPirateBippy> But, it's free, so I can't really gripe.
<Installer36> heyjoe2 does that make any sense to you
<NegativeSpace> nickrud I'm exceptionally stupid, so things that are freaking simple for me... aren't.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, after you do the dpkg -i , then sudo update-alternatives --config java , and select the sun one
<Installer36> Me too
<heyjoe2> installer36: just reading it now
<V4Vendetta> java version "1.5.0_05"
<V4Vendetta> works the best on ubuntu so far.
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, the best way to know is to google your monitor, and get the exact horizsync & vertrefresh
<MadPirateBippy> nick: I'm having a hard time with that.
<MadPirateBippy> I have a 17 inch Apple Studio Display
<heyjoe2> installer36: im at a loss to understand it
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, I've had fair luck googling various numbers on the back
<heyjoe2> installer36: anyway, gotta go to work
<MadPirateBippy> which seems to be the name of a good dozen monitors, all of which are newer than mine.
<heyjoe2> maybe later someone can help me?
<Alos> hi again, in posible to have all the permissions on unbuntu
<MadPirateBippy> I'll give that a go, thx
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, that's gotta be available on apple.com somewhere
<Installer36> heyjoe 2> it is what ddonky was talking about
<zoexii> hey, howdy, hellow... what is an easy way to create a .iso cd image file from an actual CD??   I cannot find options in k3b or gnomebaker.   Is there a simple command line?
<V4Vendetta> since dapper is so close to coming out can i upgrade now?
<Hobbsee> zoexii: in k3b, it's called an image
<ddonky> Installer36 - did he get it to work
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, probably more ignorant. Stupid people never say they're stupid ;)
<Hobbsee> !tell V4Vendetta about upgrade
<V4Vendetta> Hobbsee~ i know how.. i'm asking is it safe yet
<Hobbsee> V4Vendetta: it can be, depends on the day
<zoexii> Hobbsee, It's called an image anyplace.  what menu is it under in k3b?
<V4Vendetta> Hobbsee~ hmm.... i guess i might as well
<Hobbsee> zoexii: burn cd image - it's right there when you start it
<zoexii> Hobbsee, I can find "burn an image"  but not "create cd image"
<Ohm> Hi guys
<Hobbsee> zoexii: yeah, that's it
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, badly phrased. replace ignorant with unknowledgeable, please
<Ohm> How Can I show my picture in GAIN INTERNET MESSENGER?????
<Installer36> ddonky . No but I gave him a addy to what you were talking about...step by step..with Mac
<zoexii> Hobbsee, right, but I believe that it is the opposite of what I want to do.  I want to start with a CD and end with an image, not start with an image and end with a CD...
<eletido> Ohm, its an option in your account settings
<HymnToLife> Ohm> drop the caps please
<Hobbsee> zoexii: as in, copy the cd, into an image file?
<zoexii> Hobbsee, yes, that is exactly what I want to do.
<eletido> Ohm, tools, account, modify one of your accounts or create a new one. then there is an option to open buddy icon.
<jonolson> Ohm, Look in the "accounts" button, and click on the account and hit edit.  It's there ;)
<Hobbsee> zoexii: i'm guessing you'll have to copy the cd to your hard drive, then burn to an image
<moonlite> when playing games often find myself not being able to press all the buttons i want to simultaneously (ie go left, run and jump at the same time). Is this a problem with my keyboard or in software?
<V4Vendetta> upgrading to dapper, *prays*
<Ohm> I will try it
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Well, either way, I may be testing your theory: what's fakeroot?
<zoexii> Hobbsee, yeah, so I need to know how to copy it to my harddrive.
<ddonky> Ohm - run gaim and then ctrl+A to open accounts, then click modify on each account, it's in there, the option to upload a pic
<Hobbsee> zoexii: using konq/nautilus?
<Hobbsee> zoexii: i havent found a quicker way than that, if it's a data cd
<ruzgar> i have a fat32 partition i can write it with root user but i cant give write permission from gnome gui is there a command for that
<zoexii> Hobbsee, Nautilus probably,  I don't want to simply copy the folders though, I want to create a .iso file... an exact duplicate
<ruzgar> my part. name is hda3
<esli_> alguem ae fala portugs???
<V4Vendetta> !po
<ubotu> V4Vendetta: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<esli_> sou do brasil.. alguem a ???
<mitch_> ops
<Hobbsee> zoexii: what file type is on the cd now?  you'd create the ISO from the folders on your hard drive
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, packages must be installed by root (who you are, temporarily, while you use sudo), and expect to be made by root
<ruzgar> is there a guide for learning permisson
<esli_> to saindo...
<zoexii> Hobbsee, wow, right click in Nautilus... haha am I dumb.  That was way easier than I was expecting it to be....
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, but, sometimes you need to fake out the package builders, so some developers made fakeroot, so it's easy for us casual users.
<moonlite> esli_: #ubuntu-br?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Konsole didn't like that one bit, and said the command doesn't exist. Egad!
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, in the particular case of java, the java install provided by sun writes directly to /etc, which is a bad thing.
<Hobbsee> zoexii: hehe.  i dont use nautilus anyway, so i wouldnt konw
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, fakeroot intercepts those writes, and <somehow, this is where the dev's made it easy>
<nickrud> encapsulates them in the deb that make-jpkg creates.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, which you install with sudo
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, which command ;)
<Makura> Why is it that my first attempt at booting up Ubuntu always ends up with an error/kernel panic/freeze, but my second attempt always works?  I thought it was a coincidence at first, but now it's getting annoying.  The errors are always different too.
<psusi> Makura, bad hardware?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud It didn't like fakeroot, so I ignored that step. Everything carried on fine. I tried SciTE again and it still falls over when trying to compile. Boo.
<Makura> psusi: How would I find out?
<psusi> Makura, try running memtest86 for an hour or two
<pragun> i have an ati radeon x600xt and i had everything installed fine but suddenly after rebooting the whole graphics business pooped out on me. now glxgears says 194 fps instead of 4,000~ fps. any ideas on how to fix this?
<cafuego> psusi: I second that opinion
<Makura> psusi: Alright, I will
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, make-jpkg actually completed without fakeroot?
<Makura> psusi: Does memtest86 come default or do I have to go download it?
<psusi> Makura, you have to boot into it... it's on the cd
<Makura> psusi: Sorry, newbie to Linux. =\
<NegativeSpace> nickrud No, I skipped that entire line, went on to sudo dpkg -i sun*deb, which worked fine.
<psusi> Makura, it doesn't really have anythign to do with Linux, it's just a handy dandy memory test utility that ubuntu includes on the cd because it's so handy
<pragun> could there be something wrong with opengl? between the messups i had downloaded pong2 and xscorch
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, then, if that deb was good, do sudo update-alternatives --config java, it should be the third or fourth option
<pragun> that was before i restarted. however, before that i had had ubuntu install some updates but hadnt restarted yet
<Makura> psusi: Still, I didn't know about it.  Does it matter what CD? Does it have to be the LiveCD?
<psusi> Makura, I believe it is on the setup cd as well
<Makura> psusi: Okay, how would I boot to it?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Yeah I did that, no problem. Load up SciTE and it falls over. Eclipse still breaks when I try to create a new project, too.
<psusi> actually... it is installed to your hard drive by default too
<moonlite> isn't it also in the gru menu of a default installation?
<moonlite> grub menu
<psusi> Makura, reboot your computer and at the grub prompt, hit escape... last item on the menu should be memtest86
<Makura> psusi: Thanks. =] 
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, then, please paste update-alternatives --list java to a paste bin
<pragun> okay, so its either opengl or ati drivers that have messed up. can anyone at all help me?
<MadPirateBippy> Hey guys, I'm lost again. http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43128
<NegativeSpace> nickrud You want me to paste the results of update-alternatives?
<MadPirateBippy> That's my monitor- what to I choose when configuring my xserver?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, that will give me an overview of your java environment
<pragun> firegl control doesnt recognize my x600xt anymore
<pragun> it just says "unknown" instead
<jonolson> brb
<pragun> hello?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Okay, I have: /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<NegativeSpace> ; /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java and /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<MadPirateBippy> n/m, I got it
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, if you choose 3 (sun), you should be good to go (if the deb you installed was good)
<Coag> where is a site I can browse some desktop widgets?
<Coag> I'm using compiz or metacity
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Heh, I did. Maybe SciTE and Eclipse are messed up.
<lampshade> how can I check to see if dma is currently enabled on drives?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, Maybe. Depends on how you installed everything, before you got java hooked into ubuntu.
<lampshade> I believe it is with hdparm but I don't know what to look for, my output doesn't say yes or no
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Well I've reinstalled Eclipse a few times now, before and after installing Java and the errors are always the same. As for SciTE, I can't seem to even setup the JDK.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, you've installed the jre, not the sdk --> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<Managu> lampshade: sudo hdparm <drive name>
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Yeah it's weird, I did download and, well, I THOUGH I'd installed the JDK, but it's not there. I definitely downloaded the JDK, and followed Sun's installation instructions.
<Staz>  Hey I get "A disk read error occurred" when I choose WINXP from GRUB :(
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, I don't write java (or anything) I missed that
<NegativeSpace> thought*
<Staz> Any ideas how to fix it>
<lampshade> Managu, yeah I know but what should it say.  Mine doesn't say DMA enabled or DMA not enabled.  It doesn't mention dma
<MadPirateBippy> Eclipse is damn nice once you get it working, though
<NegativeSpace> MadPIrateBippy I prefer IntelliJ, personally.
<MadPirateBippy> I'm re-starting OneFish.... keeping my fingers crossed
<Managu> lampshade: When I run it, with /dev/hda as my drive name, I get a "using_dma = 1" about halfway down the output
<lampshade> hmm
<MadPirateBippy> It helps that my ex is one of the guys writing Eclipse, so whenever I have a bug or a problem, I can just go poke him and it gets fixed....was also nice living with a hardcore kernel hacker. My machine always ran great :)
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, in the dir where the sun sdk is,    fakeroot make-jpkg <sunfile> && dpkg -i <sunsdk>.deb
<lampshade> hmmm mine doesn't say anything like that
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Okay I'll give that a go.
<MadPirateBippy> Okay, that didn't work.
<edude05> Hi everyone
<edude05> I need some help building NDIS
<MadPirateBippy> My x server is now disabled.
<ArthurB> Hi, I have a bug with apt-build in dapper, typing "apt-build --install blah" (wrong syntax intended) produces a segfault
<pinpoint> does root exist in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !tell pinpoint about root
<pinpoint> or is sudo just a sub
<ArthurB> anyone can confirm ?
<Managu> pinpoint: yes, but by default, there is no password.  Sudo is the preferred method for doing stuff
<Xenguy> pinpoint: sudo -i (and sudo -s) is useful
<Managu> ArthurB: maybe join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, I'm assuming you already have java-package installed
<pinpoint> thx
<NegativeSpace> nickrud You know, I'm assuming I do, too. But I don't know.
<edude05> I'm on 5.04 and and a PPC arch and I have the kerne source installed
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, if you have make-jpkg, you do. doh
<Managu> edude05: ndiswrapper?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Boy do I fell embarrassed.
<edude05> Managu, Yeah
<NegativeSpace> feel*
<nickrud> MadPirateBippy, the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log has the best info on your failed X
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, all good?
<Managu> edude05: presuming that you've read the standard bit on it.  What's the trouble?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud I don't have it. How can I acqure it?
<edude05> hold on Ill gice you th error
<NegativeSpace> acquire*
<nickrud> sudo aptitude install java-package
<] BreliC[> anyone here using a WinTv PVR150 with IVTV drivers?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, haven't really been following along, eh ;p
<NegativeSpace> Couldn't find any package matching "java-package".  However, the following
<NegativeSpace> packages contain "java-package" in their description:
<NegativeSpace>   sun-j2re1.5
<NegativeSpace> nickrud I did warn you I was stupid.
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Is that okay?
<edude05> {standard input}:2123: Error: Unrecognized opcode: `movl'
<edude05> make[3] : *** [/home/michael/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.10/driver/misc_funcs.o]  Error 1
<edude05> make[2] : *** [_module_/home/michael/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.10/driver]  Error 2
<Xenguy> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<edude05> Are the last cople of lines
<NegativeSpace> Apologies.
<edude05> Sry....
<daneturner> NegativeSpace: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/java-package
<yakk> I've got dapper crashing for me
<yakk> :(
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, actually, that leads me to believe you should have a working java
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, what does java -version in a terminal tell you
<Managu> edude05: why don't you pastebin all the errors?
<edude05> Good idea
<NegativeSpace> nickrud 1.5.0_05
<NegativeSpace> nickrud It looks like it's there.
<NegativeSpace> nickrud But that's the JVM and JRE, dunno about SDK.
<NegativeSpace> JDK*
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, um, I needed to install a sun java deb real quick :)
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Heh. I appreciate your help dude.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, yeah, that's right. I'd remove all the java stuff you installed that didn't come from ubuntu, and start from scratch
<edude05> Managu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9988
<NegativeSpace> nickrud How would I go about doing that?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, I wouldn't have a clue, how did you install it?
<Managu> edude05: my first instinct is: are you compiling this on an Intel or AMD based PC?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud I should probably say that I only installed Linux earlier today for the first time.
<edude05> Managu, PPc
<edude05> AKA mac
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, no problem. I had that day once too
<kditty> i have a newb question here, really newbie ;]  i downloaded thunderbird, and decompressed it to my temp folder and i cant figure out how to install it
<Managu> edude05: yeah, see, ndiswrapper is only for x86 based machines
<edude05> ...
<NegativeSpace> nickrud You know, I've downloaded the JRE about four times and installed it at least three different ways, including changing global variables and stuff, I justdon't know how to do anything.
<edude05> Oh yeah.... because the drivers are X86'd aren't they
<edude05> FSCK
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Egad.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, that's what ubuntu is for. It is supposed to make all that global variable stuff go away, cuz it manages it for you
<Managu> kditty: happen to recall the filename extension of what you downloaded?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud That makes me wonder what the hell I was doing earlier.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, operant training :)
<kditty> thunderbird-1.5.tar.gz
<AngryElf> ubuntu isn't "seeing" my ipod.......in the past it's automatically recognized it when i plug it in
<NegativeSpace> nickrud I think I broke Ubuntu.
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Heh.
<AngryElf> what should i do?
<kditty> managu, i think mozilla-installer-bin is the file i need to use to run the install, am i wrong?
<edude05> Managu, Is ther anything I can do to get my DWL-G122 to wokr
<MadPirateBippy> I have a question. I'm configuring my xserver, I'm at the blue screen bits.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, I cannot begin to count the times I reinstalled linux my first few months :) You'll have it easy, you will be able to count
<MadPirateBippy> How do I select a * on the option I want?
<kditty> its in my tmp folder, i wasnt sure where to save or extract files to
<Managu> kditty, couple of thoughts.  First, Ubuntu probably has Thunderbird packaged, and unless you've got a reason to use the newest version, you'd probably be better off with the package
<nalioth> MadPirateBippy: space bar
<Xenguy> !tell kditty about apt-get
<daneturner> AngryElf: lspci at command line with iPod plugged in
<Managu> edude05: I really don't really know anything about macs, but my guess is that you're out of luck =(
<NegativeSpace> nickrud I think I may be reinstalling tomorrow. Heh heh.
<jerrod> how can I share an .avi file from an ubuntu laptop to a windows xp desktop?
<AngryElf> daneturner, it sees my ieee controler but not the ipod
<heyjoe2> can anyone help me-my sound juicer application isnt working
<Zenethian> Urr, is there a reason why Alt-Fx or Control-Alt-Fx isn't changing virtual consoles for me?
<heyjoe2> it wont let me extract files
<Xenguy> kditty: try using synaptic also
<Managu> kditty: if you do want to install from the tarball, you've almost certainly got the right filename.  Might want to run it with sudo, e.g. "sudo /path/mo\zilla-installer-bin"
<kditty> ok, im just so used to windows
<Xenguy> kditty: you don't want to install TB from source...
<daneturner> AngryElf: can you rule out hardware problems?
<kditty> well i checked under internet, where xchat and firefox and gaim are listed, but no thunderbird
<Xenguy> kditty: use a 'package' (.deb file) instead
<AngryElf> daneturner, it's chargine now through the ieee port, so i'm guessing that rules out hardware probs
<AngryElf> *charging
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, after you do your reinstall, ask around here for some help with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xenguy> kditty: run synaptic and install from there - it's easy
<kditty> ok, so then should i just delete this un tar'd file and the tar file also?
<daneturner> kditty: dpkg -l '*thunderbird*' on command line
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Okay dude, will do.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, see you around
<MadPirateBippy> 'What command do I use in the shell to bring up the GUI?
<Managu> jerrod: happen to have them networked?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Dude, thanks for your help -- much appreciated.
<Xenguy> kditty: I would ditch the tarball, yes
<kditty> ok thanks
<polpak> kditty, yeah, just delete those files. You can either get it from synaptic or you can just  sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, hey I didn't chase you back to windows: I count that as a win ;)
<jerrod> Managu: yea, i think i need to use samba. right?
<Xenguy> kditty: even easier than synaptic, just do: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Well, I'm dual booting at the moment... just don't tell anyone.
<polpak> kditty, this is ubuntu.. you don't have to go and download things off of websites to install software
<daneturner> AngryElf: does iPod connect over usb?  oops.  then use lsusb instead of lspci.  what does that output show?
<kditty> i wonder if it will be under add applications
<polpak> kditty, probably
<Xenguy> kditty: you could try that too
<kditty> ok, i know how to use that
<nickrud> NegativeSpace, I've always been dual boot capable. I do play games now and then.
<dgriffin> i'm completely new to ubuntu and i'm trying to install some packages with synaptic but i am constantly getting a notice that dependancies aren't installable...what gives?  gdm-themes, digikam, the list goes on
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Heh, totally. Okay I'm out -- once again, thanks.
<Xenguy> !tell dgriffin about repos
<Managu> jerrod: likely (groans).  I'd definitely see if you can get everything working from within nautilus (sp?) first, though:
<Xenguy> e/a
<farous> dgriffin: enable extra repos
<Xenguy> gah
<kditty> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 today, and only just now got my wireless card working. ubuntu is the only distro that auto detects my card but it had the channel wrong. that took me about 2 hours to figure out
<Managu> jerrod: e.g. share a folder on the xp machine with write permissions, and then try to find it with places->network servers->windows network
<polpak> dgriffin, first I'd recommend just running sudo apt-get update.. If that doesn't fix the problem then you can try enabling the multiverse and universe repos
<Managu> kditty: it gets easier with practice.
<Ramnath> linux is much different than windows
<dgriffin> universe isn't enabled by default?
* Zenethian wiggles
<polpak> dgriffin, no
<Zenethian> Is there something I have to do to enable virtual terminal switching with the F keys?
<dgriffin> ah, ok...thanks
<Ramnath> different is the sense that trying to get things to run is a pain in the ass
<farous> Zenethian: ctrl alt F will do it fine
<Zenethian> it doesn't.
<Madpilot> hi all
<Managu> Zenethian: shouldn't be.  It all works fine for me.  Only thing I can think of off the top of my head is that maybe some X client you're running, or have run, grabbed the keyboard and didn't release it properly.
<farous> hi Madpilot
<Zenethian> weird.
<Zenethian> that would make me mad
<d> alguem do brazil ai?
<AdmiralCrunch> just dist-upgraded (on dapper) and now I have a disk error upon startup aka can't get to grub
<daneturner> Ramnath: yes, pain in the ass.  but you're driving a tank now, not a sedan.  if you learn the extra complexities you'll be able to take advantage of the power
<Zenethian> I think my control key is messed up
<Zenethian> hrm
<kditty> ok under add applications i found it but it says its unavailable and most likely not available for my platform
<Managu> Zenethian: hardware failure could definitely cause problems :-D
<suture> How do I set what the default video player is?
<hikenboot> hello all---it looks like my xen kernel doesnt recognized boot=/dev/sda1 as a valid partition or somthing because on boot it says to check the boot= line of my menu.lst.. my default kernel recognizes it fine ...does this indicate that somehow ide isnt supported in the kernel or the ext3 file system
<kditty> The application can not be found in your archive. This usually means that it is not available for your hardware plattform.
<kditty> thats what it tells me
<buba> nas
<kditty> maybe it just didnt come on the distro cd?
<Zenethian> Managu: actually it seems to work OK.  But hitting Control-Alt-F1 when konsole is up gives me some goofy VT100 characters.  Wacky.
<buba> ahhhhh
<buba> vale
<hikenboot> or am i missing somthing simple?
<hikenboot> my relavant boot line is module          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-rc5 root=/dev/hda1 ro console=tty0
<Managu> Zenthian: odd.  Personally, I'd kill the running xserver (and everything else...) with ctrl-alt-backspace, and see if that fixes the problem
<Managu> hikenboot: whoa, /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1?
<d> to com uns probleminhas aqui
<daneturner> hikenboot: you mean your root= line?  or your root (hd0,0) line?
<buba> vaya kernel mas capullo
<CryoTox> Anyone know of a flash creator for Linux
<MadPirateBippy> CryoTox: Gimp has a good animation suite.
<MadPirateBippy> Dont know if it's flash, per se, but it's good.
<blanky> hey guys it's not possible to install three distros on one hd is it (using the same swap, suse fedora and ubuntu)
<johnnybezak> hey guys i'm running dapper and checkinstall is segfaulting, is there another way to create .deb's?
<Ramnath> warcraft3 still doesn't work even though i got wine
<CryoTox> MadPirateBippy: For flash?
<cedriczg> Hi, I'd need some help on the synaptic pakage manager
<Ramnath> i pop the cd in and nothing
<MadPirateBippy> Blanky: Yes, it is.
<johnnybezak> Ramnath: cedega or just wine?
<hikenboot> ah ok...so stupid thanks i put it on the wrong line ...sorry to bug you all with such a simple stupidity
<Ramnath> wine
<blanky> MadPirateBippy, really?! :D
<MadPirateBippy> Cryo: Probably. Check out www.gimp.org
<daneturner> Ramnath: whine
<blanky> I just thought there was a problem with something about max partitions or something
<johnnybezak> Ramnath: that's prolly you're problem. get cedega
<Ramnath> great
<cedriczg> Does someone now why my files from /var/lib/apt/lists disapear?
<MadPirateBippy> Blanky: I know someone who has RedHat, Suse, and Debian on his laptop
<cedriczg> And thus my Synaptic doesn't work...
<johnnybezak> MadPirateBippy: what's the point
<blanky> MadPirateBippy, really? Okay then I'm going to do it too :D
<MadPirateBippy> Cryo: Gimp saves in an amazing number of formats.
<cedriczg> Can someone help me?
<Managu> cedriczg: sounds really odd, not really much to go on there
<MadPirateBippy> Johnny: the point is, he could do it. It was just a fun thing.
<CryoTox> bleh. brb
<johnnybezak> MadPirateBippy: haha ok
<daneturner> looking for suggestions on adding a CA Cert to Firefox system-wide.
<cedriczg> Managu, I thought that my problem was the sources.list file, but I think it's other thing
<AdmiralCrunch> just dist-upgraded (on dapper) and now I have a disk error upon startup aka can't get to grub
<Managu> cedriczg: first thought is, is /var or some subdirectory mounted in a wierd way?
<cedriczg> Managu, What other thing may cause the Synaptic not to start ok?
<suture> How do I set what the default video player is?
<Ramnath> this is as fun as an aneurysm
<cedriczg> Managu, I don't think so?
<cedriczg> Managu, What do you mean?
<cedriczg> Managu, It's in my linux partition...
<Managu> cedriczg: why you run Synaptic, i.e. from system->administration->synaptic..., a busy-wait cursor comes up.  What happens next?
<cedriczg> Managu, I have a strange file called "lock" in the /var/lib/apt/list that has 0bytes !?
<Managu> cedriczg: oh, that's important.  Running any versions of synaptic right now?
<cedriczg> Managu, W: No se puede leer la lista de paquetes fuente http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio) .....
<CarlFK> what is the command to view a pdf?
<wonder> hey, i have got problems with mounting a ntfs partition
<Emmerac> Does anyone know of a ubuntu live CD that comes with AirSnort?
<green-earz> hi all. whats the channel name for ubuntu off topic .
<wonder> it's just accessable by root
<daneturner> CarlFK: xpdf or evince
<cedriczg> Managu, You mean what version am I running?
<Managu> cedriczg: ugh, never learned that language.
<wonder> when i want to chmod the mountdir it says permission denied read only fs
<cedriczg> Managu, (my linux is in spanish :P)
<wonder> how would i mount it in a way my normal user could access it?
<CarlFK> daneturner: thnaks.  thought it was xpdf, but that isn't installed.  is that normal?
<FunnyLookinHat> Emmerac, if you are looking for a good CD for cracking and whatnot, chek out http://remote-exploit.org/
<nickrud> cedriczg, you can safely delete that if you don't have synaptic, aptitude or an apt-get session running
<Managu> cedriczg: as nickrud suggests, delete the "lock" file, and try running synaptic again
<cedriczg> Managu, it means that the pakages from the source .... can't be read. And that /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages doesn't exist
<daneturner> CarlFK: not normal for a full Hoary desktop install.  Not sure about Breezy.  Do you have evince?
<cedriczg> Managu, i'll try that
<CarlFK> daneturner: yes.  it is a dapper install.  ill report it
<cedriczg> Managu, thank you
<Managu> cedriczg: np, hope it works
<Managu> wonder:  How are you attempting to mount the ntfs filesystem?
<FunnyLookinHat> Sorry guys, the link I posted earlier was bad.  Use http://www.remote-exploit.org/index.php/BackTrack for a good cracking/security live CD
<daneturner> no takers on my CA Cert question?
<wonder> Managu: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<cedriczg> Managu, That didn't work
<Managu> daneturner: just random speculation: does the system keep some repository of certificates somewhere below /etc?
<kditty>  sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird didnt work
<Managu> wonder: man mount.  I think you want to add something like "-o umask=0"
<kditty> said i may need to update apt-get
<FunnyLookinHat> I know ther eis a package for CA certifertcates someewhere
<FliesLikeALap> http://www.noisebot.com/images/potato-thumb.gif
<Managu> cedriczg: how 'bout "sudo apt-cache update"
<FliesLikeALap> damnit wrong chan sorry
<cedriczg> Managu, I can manage Synaptic to work if I do a "refresh", but that means to download many files
<cedriczg> Managu, I tried that
<wonder> Managu: thx, yes i wanted that :)
<Managu> wonder: np
<cedriczg> Managu, It worked, but then again when I reboot I have the same problem
<Managu> cedriczg: wow.  Where is /var mounted?
<jerrod> managu: when i try to log in from the xp machine to the ubuntu server, it wont
<daneturner> Managu: FunnyLookinHat: ca-certificates is the package suggested by folks on #debian
<Managu> ack, too many lines with my name in them!
<cedriczg> Managu, What do you mean about where?
<MadPirateBippy> Dumb question: I need to restart, how do I do that?
<FunnyLookinHat> daneturner, yes, that's it.  I don't know if ubuntu repos have it though
<cedriczg> Managu,  It is mounted in the partition where I have ubunntu installed
<FunnyLookinHat> You might need to enable backports or whatever that is called
<Managu> jerrod: how bout going the other way?
<daneturner> yup, they do.  ca-certificates creates /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<Managu> cedriczg: on the hard drive?
<daneturner> but Firefox doesn't seem to use it
<FunnyLookinHat> daneturner, if you are using it for WPA encryp that's what you want, I used it for my schools WPA encrypted network
<cedriczg> Managu, yes
<jerrod> managu: let me try it
<cedriczg> Managu, Sorry the sudo apt-cache update doesn't work
<Managu> cedriczg: ok, lemme go look at a man page, sec
<daneturner> trying to deploy locally created CA Cert to linux lab computers
<cedriczg> Managu, I manage to repair Synaptic doing sudo aptitude update;
<cedriczg> sudo aptitude upgrade;
<cedriczg> sudo aptitude install
* nickrud has always loved aptitude :)
<Ramnath> cannot load any applets
<Managu> cedriczg: careful, "apt-get" and "apt-cache" are different commands
<daneturner> Adding a CA Cert to firefox is easy _per_user_...
<Managu> cedriczg: try "apt-get update"?
<Managu> cedriczg: whoops, guess that was my mistake ^_^
<cedriczg> Managu, Well that command is the same as doing refrersh on the Synaptic
<daneturner> Ramnath: you're a curious one.  are you asking a question?
<cedriczg> Managu, But as I told you it take some time and I have a conection that has a limit of !Gb per month :(
<Managu> cedriczg: ok.  So once you do that, Synaptic works properly?
<cedriczg> Managu,  1Gb per month
<Ramnath> the wine control panel says that it cannot load any applets
<cedriczg> Managu, yes
<Managu> cedriczg: I understand.  One thing at a time :-)
<cedriczg> Managu, but then again after rebooting the same problem
<jonolson> cedriczg, Do you have the choice to change that?  Sounds horrible.
<charles`> New Dells come with the option of integrated soundblaster audigy sound.  Can anyone confirm that this works on Ubuntu? I can't find it in the matrix of compatibility on Alsa's site, but I think this is fairly new
<cedriczg> jonolson, change what? my conection?
<jonolson> cedriczg, Make it so their isn't a cap on your bandwidth.
<nickrud> charles`, you could try the live cd, it nearly always matches the install cd for hardware
<Managu> cedriczg: trying to think what would possibly zap the lists there
<cedriczg> jonolson, It would be necessary to pay much more :P
<charles`> nickrud: unfortunately I can't, I'm wondering whether to upgrade on a system I'm about to purchase
<jonolson> cedriczg, Ah ok. haha. :P
<charles`> nickrud: I want to make sure it will work before I buy it
<Managu> cedriczg: could you run "mount" and post the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<nickrud> cedriczg, will someone else let you piggyback on their service occasionally?
<nickrud> charles`, it's free
<kditty> i updated aptitude and cant find an english thunderbird on there
<charles`> nickrud: before I buy the system
<nickrud> charles`, sorry, yeah ;)
<cedriczg> Managu, ok
<charles`> nickrud: which definitely isn't free =)
<nickrud> charles`, I just saw buy, and stopped reading
<cedriczg> nickrud, piggyback? what meant that?
<nickrud> cedriczg, use
<Toma-> hey, just got a new 64bit cpu, and installed it in my 32bit system that has ubuntu... the 32 bit flavor. is there a simple way to make it deal with the 64bit-ness without a re-install?
<charles`> so.. anyone know? or know where to look?  I did a pretty comprehensive google search to no avail
<Toma-> im getting a bunch of errors, like VGA not loading aswell
<cedriczg> nickrud, I understand your "solution" but I don't think so. I can manage to download the apt-get aptdate, but it is a bit bothering doing it every time
<Managu> charles`: chances are it'll work, most of the integrated sound cards are just some flavor of AC'98.  That said, I haven't any experience
<GTroy> I need an extreme amount of help here!!!
<nickrud> cedriczg, I think I see. You are trying to use synaptic to get some specific packages off the net, but synaptic is trying to get a bunch you don't want, right?
<GTroy> I pray someone knows how to help me this time
<jonolson> GTroy, Just ask the question ;)
<V4Vendetta> yeaa baby
<V4Vendetta> pitt panthers for the win
<cedriczg> nickrud, right. You understood me.
<Managu> nickrud: seems cedriczg's problem (which he had diagnosed before he came here) is that apt isn't properly caching the packages list for him
<mrnicksgirl> I'm looking for the MD5 sums of the latest live and install CDs .. I can't find it on the site???
<GTroy> If I screwed up xorg.conf so bad I can't enter terminal on startup what do I do?
<Managu> nickrud: or I could be wrong =p
<jonolson> GTroy, Xorg has nothing to do with your term.
<V4Vendetta> yea, nothing
<Madpilot> mrnicksgirl, look for a file called MD5SUM, should be in the same directory you found the ISOs in
<GTroy> I see bootup then blank screen
<cedriczg> Managu, Well I can only manage that after every refresh wich takes ages :P
<nickrud> cedriczg, ok. Those things synaptic is trying to get are updates, for bug fixes, or for security fixes. You can ignore them, if you want
<jonolson> GTroy, Just make a backup of your xorg config...if it fails just switch back to your first xorg config.
<Toma-> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<daneturner> GTroy: if X is really the problem, delete xorg.conf and try without it.
<GTroy> jonolson: did that
<MadPirateBippy> jonolson- how do you do that?
<jonolson> MadPirateBippy, Cp?  I think.  *is tired*
<GTroy> ok, I'll *squirm* use knoppix
<kditty> ok, i need to install thunderbird, but aptitude doesnt have an english version and the add applications doesnt have an install either, whats a feller to do?
<daneturner> GTroy: can you boot to console 9single-user mode)?
<mrnicksgirl> Mad - thanks
* nickrud goes off to see how synaptic does that
<GTroy> I've got no command line to fix things
<daneturner> oops. console (single-user mode)
<GTroy> not from ubuntu
<theeo123> good evening people
<Managu> kditty: (a) did you install with english as the default language/etc?
<kditty> yes
<kditty> everything is in english
<Managu> kditty: (b) have you tried synaptic? (System->administration->Synaptic package manager)
<MadPirateBippy> g'night guys, after fighting with this thing for 10 hours, I'm going to bed.
<kditty> and it has about 6 languages, greek, portuguese etc
<cedriczg> nickrud, but if I don't do it I can't see the packages to install a NEW progrram I want
<Managu> theeo123: evening
<theeo123> I'm in need of help yet agian , I'm guessign you're al lgetting tired of me by now *L*
<jonolson> GTroy, Did you try booting the "recovery" kernel?  I'm not sure if it's particularly advisable as it drops you into root.  But all you need to do is erase xorgconfig, so it shouldn't be too hard...
<cedriczg> Managu, I pasted the mount result on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9989
<kditty> trying now
<daneturner> GTroy: boot to single-user mode from the boot loader, before Ubuntu gets rolling
<GTroy> daneturner: how do I do that?
<GTroy> jonolson: never tried using recovery kernel
<jonolson> GTroy, Or single user mode, which daneturner is talking about..That's what I meant.
<Managu> cedriczg: ok, nothing too funky there.  Next thought... one second =)
<theeo123> I recently switched over from Windows, i had a HUGH (150 gig +) e-book collection, reading PDf, no prob, HTML no prob,  what i need to know is how to view or at least convert chm and .Lit
<nickrud> cedriczg, yes you can. It's called putting a package on hold, so synaptic will pretty much ignore it
<Lakini> is there a way that I can add a picture to a Nautilus window, like is seen on the (xp) My Pictures folder, etc? Not a pattern, but a picture
<daneturner> GTroy: after BIOS messages disappear, you see GRUB bootloader message.  Press ESC key and choose single-user
<cedriczg> nickrud, And how is that done?
<GTroy> daneturner: s' what I needed
<kditty> grek, korean. portuguese, turkish, norwegian are my options
<Managu> kditty: ouch.  Where did you find them?
<kditty> synaptic package manager
<nickrud> cedriczg, I use aptitude for that, but I don't recommend that way. Give a moment to see how synaptic does it
<Managu> kditty: yes, but under which category?
<kditty> i did a serach for thunderbird
<cedriczg> nickrud, ok, thank you
<theeo123> So does anyon have an idea on how to read, orm aybe convert & then read .LIt and .CHM files ?
<mrnicksgirl> I'm excited to install ubuntu ... been getting annoyed with windows as a web development environment.
<Klyick> anyone have any experience with ubuntu sound issues?
<Managu> cedriczg: I'm out of good ideas.  If what you say is true, you're somehow losing some part of your apt cache on every bootup.  I'd look through the bootup files for suspicious stuff, but that'll take a while
<greenwom> lo all, I've got a odd internet problem.  I can view the ubuntuforums and other sites but gmail, yahoo, google.com are no goes????
<daneturner> Klyick: what's the question?
<Managu> kditty: ok.  lemme see.  What's in your sources.list file?
<do_me_nice> http://pastebin.com/595733
<do_me_nice> i need to edit a partians size
<do_me_nice> which command would do that...
<cedriczg> Managu, maybe I can backup the new files I have now on /var/lib/apt/lists, reboot now and see what happens
<greenwom> lo?
<theeo123> Bummer :(
<Managu> cedriczg: that's likely to work -- at least until packages change
<Managu> greenwom: evening
<Klyick> daneturner: I've got a inspirion 3500 laptop, and alsa doesn't seem to think a soundcard is there
<daneturner> do_me_nice: parted, gparted, cfdisk, kparted
<cedriczg> Managu, yes :P
<Zenethian> alright, fixed that problem (xkb bug) now on to another.  How do I disable that god awful system beep?
<Zenethian> I don't want beeps coming out of my soundcard!
<cedriczg> Managu, I'll try it now and tell you the result
<kditty> sorry managu, i wouldnt even know how to check my sources.list file
<kditty> i dont even know what it is
<Managu> Zenethian: hammer + arm -> speaker?
<cedriczg> Managu, thank you very much, and see ya
<Managu> cedriczg: g'luck
<Zenethian> Managu: what?
<cedriczg> nickrud, thank you to you too ;)
<cedriczg> bye
<ttread> greenwom, do you get an error message?
<Managu> kditty: in synaptic, go back to the categories view, and find the "email" category
<nickrud> cedriczg, darn
<theeo123> Can anyoen even point me i nthe right direction maybee?
<daneturner> kditty: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Managu> Zenethian: if you take a hammer to you speakers, the noise will stop
<Zenethian> yeah
<Zenethian> that isn't a very good solution
<Zenethian> :P
<daneturner> Klyick: lspci on command line, any audio lines?
<lcore> theeo123: gnochm
<Managu> Zenethian: *Shrug* If you just don't like the beep, you might look at System -> preferences ->sound
<kditty> ok, im in sources.list but there is a whole bunch of stuff
<GTroy> daneturner, jonolson: problem fixed!!!
<Lakini> does anyone know of a way to add a background image to a nautilus window, instead of a plain colour or a pattern?
<Phr0stByte> Anyone with Dapper on a laptop have a VERY slow trackpad?
<Managu> Lakini: I could be wrong, but I doubt nautilus supports that
<Zenethian> Managu: can you tell me where that menu would be located at in Blackbox?  :P
<theeo123> lcore cool thanks,   gettign that now :)  any idea's for the .LIT files ?
<Lakini> hmmm, bummer
<Zenethian> Managu: it seems to be independant of the session manager I use.
<daneturner> GTroy: and the sun shined upon them all :)
<Klyick> daneturner: Yes, it gives me Neomagic Audio
<Managu> Zenethian: errm, rightio.  Let me see if I can find it in short order
<Zenethian> hehe
<Zenethian> I've searched the web a bit
<GTroy> daneturner: now back to dual monitor on e-17
<kditty> also, thunderbird isnt in my synaptic pack manager managu
<JaGWiRE`> hey guys, I just tried a ubuntu install, it failed, wanting some help
<Managu> Zenethian: gnome-sound-properties?
<JaGWiRE`> I got the same result as when I tried to install fedora core (suse didn't give me this result) (suse worked properly..)
<JaGWiRE`>  after the ubuntu install was done, I got an error and couldn't load into the x gui environement when it tried the first boot
<daneturner> kditty: what about mozilla-thunderbird
<JaGWiRE`> any ideas? i can give system stats
<kditty> nope
<JaGWiRE`> bleh, just a quick copy and paste.. : my syystem stats are :  1 gb ram, dfi lan party ultra nf4, athlon 3200+ venice, sapphire radeon x800xl, seagate 300 gb 7200.9, western dgitail 250 gige sata1
<do_me_nice> http://pastebin.com/595740
<hikenboot> well the problem wasnt the improper line putting boot=...instead it leads to another question...what part of the compile process creates the /lib/modules directory ...mine seems to be missing
<do_me_nice> any help here ^^
<kditty> just a bunch of language packages, not even full installs
<JaGWiRE`> lol this channels great, everyone is asking fdor help
<JaGWiRE`> :p
<hikenboot> the kernel sub directory i mean
<daneturner> JaGWiRE: tried the generic 'vesa' video driver yet?
<JaGWiRE`> dane, I have no idea
<kditty> my sources.list file says Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network, should i do that managu?
<JaGWiRE`> i don't boot into gnome, I get stuck in bash
<JaGWiRE`> and as a linux noob, I have little knowledge of any bash CMDS
<JaGWiRE`>  my linux book I ordered won't arrive until monday :(
<Managu> kditty: errm, could you paste your sources.list file into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/?
<daneturner> JaGWiRE: ok.  edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (you can use vi right :)
<JaGWiRE`>  dane, I only know vi is a text editor
<ttread> JagWirE, you will probably need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the console
<JaGWiRE`> I know nothing else.
<kditty> sure
<JaGWiRE`>  hm
<JaGWiRE`>  is there any real easy way?
<cedriczg> back again
<jerrod> managu: when i try to login from my ubuntu comp to the xp comp it will let my view it, but when i try to login to the ubuntu computer it kicks out my password
<JaGWiRE`> hmm
<cedriczg> Managu, Well it seems it still works
<JaGWiRE`> heh
<JaGWiRE`> this is going to sound ridiculous
<jerrod> managu: view a text doc
<JaGWiRE`> can somone pm me the exact cmds I need to type
<cedriczg> Managu, the files are still there
<JaGWiRE`> so I can print them out?
<JaGWiRE`> :P
<Managu> cedriczg: cool =)
<cedriczg> Managu, but I'm not confident it will work for long
<Managu> jerrod: that should be enough to let you copy the file you want, no?
<JaGWiRE`> i know this is a lot to ask, but I know nothing about the command line interface of bash, or how to use VI or any text editor
<daneturner> JaGWiRE: sure.  send output of this command to us:  grep 'Driver' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Managu> JaGWiRE`, ouch =(
<JaGWiRE`> hmm
<JaGWiRE`> dane
<JaGWiRE`> damn, I don't have a second pc with me
<JaGWiRE`> fucking a :P
<JaGWiRE`> let me go see if I can find another computer
<cedriczg> Managu, Because I had once the Synaptic working this way for some rebootings and then the same thing
<jerrod> managu: i want to send a file from the ubuntu comp to the xp computer (his computer has a dvd burner :)
<kditty> managu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9990
<cedriczg> Managu, but it is a little conquest
<Managu> ugh, there's my name again!
<kditty> sorry
<Managu> jerrod: should be just drag and drop, on whichever computer is working
<cedriczg> Managu, Can some ot the upgrades that suggests the ubuntu (when I start an internet conection) do some collateral efect of this matter?
<Managu> kditty: got that sources.list file open in an editor?  Take the '#' off the beginning of lines 3 and 4.  Get rid of the first space too, so that they start with "deb"
<kditty> ok
<vejan> why would firefox not go to sun.com but other sites are ok?
<Managu> cedriczg: I doubt it.  I don't really know what the problem is for you.  The only real thing you'd need to worry about is a large change to the package list, which probably won't happen very often
<cedriczg> Managu, For example now it suggests me to upgrade the libvte-common and the libvte4, which I don't know what are
<Managu> kditty: save.  Close synaptic and restart it
<JaGWiRE`> okay, I am logging in on my noteobok now
<beeblebrox> hey gurlz
<Managu> cedriczg: why update them if you don't need to?  Just put them on hold
<Klyick> I'm afraid that I 'm stuck there
<beeblebrox> whast's everyone talkn bout ?
<nickrud> cedriczg, they are the guts to gnome-terminal.
<daneturner> JaGWiRE: still there?  ready?
<JaGWiRE2> dane
<JaGWiRE2> let me boot it up
<cedriczg> Managu, I once updated the kernel for ex.
<JaGWiRE2> shall I read to you the error I get?
<Managu> kditty: when you get synaptic restarted, click "reload"
<JaGWiRE2> it's quite long if I check the lgo or whatever its called
<cedriczg> nickrud, And may I update them?
<daneturner> no thanks
<Managu> cedriczg: that shouldn't matter
<daneturner> get to a CL
<theeo123> beeblebrox, wel lim' trying to find a way to wither View or convert .lit files   there was some talk about smashing speakers with a hamemr too
<JaGWiRE2> okay dane, just a moment
<JaGWiRE2> rebooting my rig
<theeo123> in general fun stuff :)
<beeblebrox> lol
<JaGWiRE2> btw, thanks dane
<beeblebrox> smashing speakers is awesomely fun
<nickrud> cedriczg, if you want. I've been on low bandwidth before, sometimes I'd hold them.
<cedriczg> Managu, ok. Than you a lot. Here as I said once I find real help :)
<Managu> =)
<JaGWiRE2> right now ubuntus loading :)
* beeblebrox currently loving bill gates long time
<kditty> it gave me an error on load, is that normal?
<kditty> it still let me in
<cedriczg> nickrud, right. Thank you a lot to you too.
<Managu> kditty: depends on the error.  PRobably not, but let's cross our fingers
<kditty> hah
<snooo> whats this about irc exploits? how do i connect via port 8001 in xchat?
<kditty> well, its there
<kditty> mozilla-thunderbird
<Klyick> what can I do to diagnose alsa further
<heyjoe2> anyone know any good wav to mp3 converters
<heyjoe2> audacity aint working for me
<JaGWiRE3> sorry about that, was ocnnected ot neighbors network
<JaGWiRE3> im in bash
<JaGWiRE3> or the CLI
<Managu> kditty: good.  Sources.list is an important file in debian and in ubuntu.  You'll want to probably "uncomment" a few more of those lines as time goes on.  There's more information on the support pages at ubuntulinux.com
<daneturner> grep 'Driver' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theeo123> I worked at Ms for 2 years.... I'm on Linux for a reason *L*
<chalcedony> lol theeo123
<Managu> heyjoe2: L.A.M.E., perhaps?
<kditty> thanks alot
* nickrud goes off to relearn how to put things on hold without aptitude
<kditty> i try to ask in forums too, to keep the load off of you guys, but you do a great job managu
<Managu> kditty: now if only someone knew the answer to my question =D
* beeblebrox love managu
<Morfosomo> how can i change the current font size in nautilus?
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me what part of the kernel compile process creates the /lib/modules directory?
* beeblebrox huggggggggs for all
<beeblebrox> yay
<kditty> whats your question?
<daneturner> JaGWiRE, waiting on output of above command
* Managu avoids people with 2 heads
<heyjoe2> managu: i downloaded lame, but audacity wont recognize it, or is there an actual application called lame i can use?
<JaGWiRE3> dane
<beeblebrox> that's ignorance
<JaGWiRE3> check pm
<Managu> heyjoe2: errm, yes?  maybe?  I don't know
<JaGWiRE3> output is given in pm
<JaGWiRE3> daneturner
<champ> what app do i need to untar and unzip and all that in linux?
<daneturner> don't understand.  new to irc
<Managu> I want to get sound out of Vmware and World of Warcraft (under Cedega) at the same time
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I disable the power manager?
<kditty> way above my head buddy
<JaGWiRE3> daneturn, check your private message
<JaGWiRE3> the flashing box that says jagwire
<JaGWiRE3> jagwire3 probably
<JaGWiRE3> click on it
<kditty> but didnt you try asking on ubuntu forums?
<ardchoille> daneturner, JaGWiRE3 if either of you aren't identified to NickServ, you may not see the PM text
<daneturner> looking...
<Managu> heyjoe: apt-cache show lame
<daneturner> not seeing...
<JaGWiRE3> ard, is it complex to iden
<JaGWiRE3> do I have to reg?:
<JaGWiRE3> yeah, I am getting an error
<daneturner> just paste the f**ker
<Managu> heyjoe2: and ignore the part about lame not being an mp3 encoder.  GNU's not unix, after all.
<JaGWiRE3> telling me I need to be idented
<daneturner> :)
<theeo123> sadly I've been unable to find the e-books i want in anything other than .lit :(
<ardchoille> you have to register and then identify, not hard at all. /msg nickserv help  will tell you what you need to know
<JaGWiRE3>  grep: /etc/x11/xorg.conf: no such file or directory.
<JaGWiRE3> thats my response
<kditty> managu, do i also remove programs from synaptic?
<heyjoe2> managu: sorry?
<Managu> heyjoe2: apt-cache show lame
<daneturner> typo! X11 please
<JaGWiRE3> dane
<JaGWiRE3> join channel jagwire
<Managu> kditty: yeah, you can use synaptic to remove packages as well
<JaGWiRE3> okay, then I will type response i nthere
<heyjoe2> managu: now what do i do
<beeblebrox> dane you drunkn
<ardchoille> JaGWiRE3: that was an awesome idea :)
<beeblebrox> dane you drunkn
<beeblebrox> ?
<JaGWiRE3> lol ard, thanks
<kithe> hi, I just reinstalled my linux and after I installed to nvidia drivers I can't use my LCD monitor in X... anyone know what this might be becouse of?
<beeblebrox> is the monitor attached?
<Managu> heyjoe2: lame is a command-line mp3 encoder.  I don't happen to know the magic incantation off the top of my head... man page perhaps?
<Klyick> the line I get from lspci is
<kithe> ofcourse... I'm using it now...
<Managu> kithe: do you have 2 monitors attached to the card?
<Klyick>  Multimedia audio controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicMedia 256AV Audio]  (rev 20)
<champ> what app do i need to untar and unzip and all that in linux?
<snooo> hey, the software updater popup is refusing to do anything when i press install on new updates, how do i sort that?
<kditty> eh, i guess it wouldnt hurt to leave evolution mail on here since i dont even know what im doing
<kithe> Managu: yeah, the LCD that is DVI and a CRT on the VGA socket
<heyjoe2> managu: http://pastebin.com/595751
<Managu> kithe: nvidia doesn't play well with multi-monitor setups under linux.  You'll have to fool around with the config files by hand a bit.  If you're up for it, take a look at the docs in ... I think /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-(something)
<theeo123> champ it's called archive manage,r & should already be isntalled
<Managu> heyjoe2: sec
<champ> theeo123: thank you
<kithe> Managu: ah okay thanks mate
<Managu> heyjoe2: thanks =p
<heyjoe2> managu: no thank u
<theeo123> champ also do a search for "ubuntu automatix" on google,  it covers a lot of the initial "everyone shoudl do this" type steps, for you
<theeo123> champ like instlaling video codecs & media players etc.
<snooo> can anyone help me?
<Lakini> aha! found how to change the nautilus background!
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<theeo123> snoo the answer is 42... always 42
<Lakini> drag the image into the nautilus window, hold Alt and click set as Background, sets the file manager background, not the desktop :D
<Managu> heyjoe2: http://pastebin.com/595757
<snooo> i'm sure automatix is going to be a headache by the time dapper comes around
<Toma-> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Madpilot> snooo, it already is :P
<ardchoille> snooo: hell, automatix is a headache now
<snooo> i remember upgrading from hoary... had a bunch of backports installed. had to sit prodding apt-get for ages
<theeo123> i had no problems with it personally at least,
<snooo> i used to to install a few things....
<snooo> :-/
<snooo> ppl in the forums seemed very positive about it
<heyjoe2> managu: ok, what do i do with that very long document
<snooo> but if its fucking crap then mods should say something
<Xnos> hi... someone knows a good translator tool ...
<Xnos> ?
<Managu> heyjoe2: it's the man page for lame.  It tells you how to use lame to convert wav files to mp3 files
<Toma-> Just installed a new mobo and 64bit cpu to my system. will i have to re-install? ive already tried a dpkg-reconfigure -a yeh i still cant get ndiswrapper, my VGA card or my tvcard to load.... might be the PCI slot handler in the bios... hmmm.
<nalioth> snooo: language please
<cyberatom> anyone dualboot ubuntu with windows but on second HDD?
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<heyjoe2> managu: so is lame all command line, im not confident with command line, id rather use an application, or configure lame for an app
<snooo> apologies
<Managu> heyjoe2: that's right, it's command line
<Toma-> heyjoe2, what are u trying to do?
<heyjoe2> Toma-: convert wav to mp3
<heyjoe2> and audacity wont recognize my lame
<Toma-> audacity
<heyjoe2> and grip wont work
<Toma-> oh :D
<snooo> can anyone help me with my prob anyway?
<Toma-> tried xmms?
<Toma-> xmms-lame is all you need
<Toma-> !info xmms-lame
<Toma-> damn it
<edude05> Lol, I like the word dual too much
<Xenguy> heyjoe2: try this on 1 of the wav's: lame -h -V 4 x.wav x.mp3
<Managu> snooo: try killing the popup, and running "sudo apt-get upgrade" from a command-line?
<heyjoe2> !info xmms-lame
<erick> Having some trouble getting evolution connector to work with exchange; anyone familiar that could help?
<Toma-> heyjoe2, theres an xmms plugin that uses lame. not in the repos tho :/
<heyjoe2> Toma-: can i get it from synaptic
<Toma-> heyjoe2, doubtful...
<heyjoe2> argh
<heyjoe2> anyways, ill be back to sort it out later. gotta go
<cge> How can I get epiphany to save tar.gz/iso/etc files by default instead of opening them?
<Klyick> can anyone help with a laptop sound issue?
<Managu> Klyick: you listed the lspci listing before, what was it?
<Klyick> Multimedia audio controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicMedia 256AV Audio]  (rev 20)
<Managu> ooh, neomagic.  I thought they made video cards
<Klyick> they do
<Klyick> i think
<ubuntu> greetings...........How would one change the "speed" of the scroll wheel? (number of lines skipped when rolled)
<Managu> klyick: What happens to be the problem?
<JaGWiRE3> okay, I need to know how to install ati drivers on ubuntu
<JaGWiRE3> i'm using vesa generic drivers now
<JaGWiRE3> join #jagwire if you'll be kind enough to help me (Dont want to spam chan)
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, you'll likely get more help by talking at large -- use http://pastebin.com/, etc for large posts
<Klyick> Managu: There appears to be no sound card. No applications can find one, and the sound popup on the desktop says the same.
<JaGWiRE3> heh
<JaGWiRE3> i have another problem
<JaGWiRE3> i have no intgernet connection
<JaGWiRE3> must be aqn ethernet problem
<JaGWiRE3> not on wireless.. hmm, i'm using the 2nd ethernet port Ibelieve, disabled the first
<Managu> Klyick: The (essentially) definitive source is the ALSA project.  Here's what they say:"http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Neomagic#matrix"
<Managu> Klyick: long story short: ALSA (and hence, linux) doesn't support your sound card
<JaGWiRE3> hmm
<JaGWiRE3> i jsut stastically aasigned my ip, but stl lno luck
<JaGWiRE3> have no clue what to do :P
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, anything else on your local network?
<JaGWiRE3> of courwse
<JaGWiRE3> many other boxes
<thompa> anyone know hot to speed up touchpad speed
<Classic-> how much space need for ubuntu ?
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, I'd start by trying to ping IPs
<JaGWiRE3> classic, 1.8 gb min i think or something
<V4Vendetta> Classic-~ server or desktop install?
<Classic-> server
<JaGWiRE3> mangu
<JaGWiRE3> t
<JaGWiRE3> thats what
<JaGWiRE3> weird
<Classic-> also gui.
<V4Vendetta> Classic-~ like 1.5gb i think
<JaGWiRE3> google works, must just be that one page
<JaGWiRE3> my mistake, sorry.
<ubuntu> anyone know how to change the speed of the scroll wheel in gnome?
<V4Vendetta> Classic-~ oh then, like 2.0gb +
<thompa> me too
<JaGWiRE3> yeah, so I need hel pinstalling these nix drivers
<Classic-> Install not be gui?
<JaGWiRE3> more a less, I need to be baby footed
<V4Vendetta> wooo pitt panthers for the win
<JaGWiRE3> i'm using vesa generic now
<JaGWiRE3> and I want to install these ati drivers
<Classic-> Installer*
<Klyick> Managu: Thanks for your help. At least I finally have a solid answer.
<Managu> Klyick: sorry =(
<Managu> Klyick: other options to look into are: oss sound drivers through 4front technologies
<Managu> Klyick: they're commercial ($$) software, but they support a slightly different set of hardware than free drivers
<JaGWiRE3> downloading ati-driver-installer-8.2.3.7-x86_64.run now
<Classic-> Ubuntu Installer is not gui?
<RageMax> nope
<Managu> Klyick: it may happen that there are OSSfree drivers that support your soundcard even though there are no ALSA drivers (not real likely, but...).  Might be an avenue to look down
<RageMax> it's relatively easy though
<Classic-> And Ubuntu will run on p4 2.4ghz 256ddr,18gb harddisk, 3d geforce mx 4000 card.?
<IdleOne> Classic-> yes it is . called Synaptic
<amonroy> when I try to ssh to my ubuntu box I get this warning "Warning: Kerberos authentication disabled in SUID client" and it stays like that for ever. It was working fine before. What could it be?
<JaGWiRE3> i just tried to open the .run file
<amonroy> I tried rebooting the machine
<JaGWiRE3> this is what i get
<JaGWiRE3> "gedit was not able to automatically dfetect the character coding. Please, check that you are not trying to open a binary fiel and try against sleecting a character coding in the 'open file' (or open location') dialogue
<Managu> amonroy: did you SUID root the ssh binary?
<Managu> amonroy: or install it with that option?
<conn> hi, if I retrieve a package from the repo as source, modify and compile, how do I create a .deb from it?
<amonroy> Managu: not that I am aware of, I just installed ubuntu, it has been up for a few months, and now I get this error
<Managu> amonroy: how odd.  Been hacked?
<amonroy> Managu: it is possible I have been hacked, but how can I know?
<Managu> amonroy: *shrug* I doubt it's happened.  Kinda like gremlins, the first person you blame when something mysteriously goes wrong
<JaGWiRE3>  ah
<JaGWiRE3> i feel so smart!
<JaGWiRE3> i figured out how to get this going
<JaGWiRE3> woot!! yeah!!
<amonroy> Managu: I am able to log in directly on the machine
<JaGWiRE3> how do i save my x window configuration file?
<amonroy> but not via ssh
* Managu cheers for JaGWiRE12345
<mrnicksgirl> trying to burn a CD of Ubuntu on  windows.... checksum was ok... it says ... :< says "Operation has failed" Reason: A generic error occurred
<amonroy> Managu: what coould it be? or how should I check if sshd is running properly?
<Managu> amonroy: it's a long shot, but perhaps remove the ssh packages (be sure to purge the config) and reinstall them?
<amonroy> ugh, that sounds painful
<eobanb> mrnicksgirl, that sounds like a problem either with your CD burning app, your CD drive, your media, windows, or the disk image you're burning :)
<JaGWiRE3>  lol
<JaGWiRE3> how do I run /usr/x11r6/bin/aticonfig
<eobanb> mrnicksgirl, you could try re-downloading the disk image, using a different app to burn the image, using a different drive, or different media
<JaGWiRE3> the ati instructions say to run it to configure driver
<Managu> amonroy: shouldn't be too painful.  In Synaptic, select purge next to the openssh package; then apply.  Now select install next to the openssh package; apply
<eobanb> and see if that helps.
<mrnicksgirl> eobanb ... hehe.. what is it NOT ??? ... hmm... I'll try another program.
<JaGWiRE3> but i don't know how to run it :|
<eobanb> mrnicksgirl, it's not a problem with ubuntu itself
<amonroy> ok, i'll try that. Thanks Managu.
<Managu> amonroy: g'luck
<JaGWiRE3> guys
<JaGWiRE3> how do I run this?
<Managu> JaGWiRE3: I'd strongly suggest being in single-user mode (or at least, not a GUI mode) to run that
<green-earz> amonroy: a package that my be of help is aide. once you have ssh back up and running install aide and whacht to see if any thing get changed
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, from a terminal, run "sudo telinit 1"
<Madpilot> !tell JaGWiRE3 about ati
<JaGWiRE3> mangu
<JaGWiRE3> thanks, that just kicked me off
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, note, this will kill anything you're running under X, so be careful
<JaGWiRE3> feel good for yourself
<JaGWiRE3> abuse an noob
<JaGWiRE3> right now your sad piece of ass is probably laughing
<JaGWiRE3> right?
<Managu> jagwire3: it wasn't a prank
<JaGWiRE3> then why say it?
<Managu> jagwire3: you should be in text mode now, no graphics, and there should be a prompt saying "login:"
<JaGWiRE3> yeah
<JaGWiRE3> oh crap, I was
<JaGWiRE3> i jsut exited it
<JaGWiRE3> i thought you were fucking with me
<JaGWiRE3> sorry dude
<Managu> jagwire3: cause installing the ATI driver with graphics running is a BAD idea
<JaGWiRE3> no, I just installed thme, there was a gui installer
<JaGWiRE3> then they say something about aticonfig
<petdance> howdy.  I'm lookin' for a good book.
<JaGWiRE3> ugh, what do I do now?
<Managu> petdance: Where The Sidewalk Ends, by Shel Silverstein
<IdleOne> petdance>  the Bible?
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, log in and run "telinit 3".  Or reboot
<petdance> I had "the debian system/concepts and techniques", martin f. krafft recommended
<JaGWiRE3> petdance, I jsut ordered running linux o'reilly, was recommended it, but hasn't shipped yet
<JaGWiRE3> mangu, is that the bok he has the fuck off
<petdance> Managu: I have two copies of it, plus the CD of Shel reading from it.
<JaGWiRE3> poem
<JaGWiRE3> i remember he has a poem or song called fuck em
<JaGWiRE3> not fuck off, my bad
<Managu> petdance: awesome!
<IdleOne> JaGWiRE3>  language please
<JaGWiRE3> mangu, once i'm in the bash shell (no gui) what do I do?
<JaGWiRE3> sorrry idle, thats what shell siverstene called the song
<JaGWiRE3> :P
<Madpilot> petdance, is that the No Starch press Debian book?
<petdance> y
<Managu> jagwire: I'm a bit confused... I was under the impression that you're trying to install the ATI X server
<JaGWiRE3> anyway mangu, i'm back in there, what am i doing
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, have you already completed that step?
<JaGWiRE3> no, I just installed ati drivers
<JaGWiRE3> via the gui installer they gave me
<JaGWiRE3> .run file
<Madpilot> petdance, that's a fairly high-end book, not really for end users - or at least, there are far better books for folks who're just end users
<JaGWiRE3> now I need to run aticonfig
<antibus> re: question: when i type "localhost" in my web browser.. it takes me to 127.0.0.1... my own comp, is there a way to make another name like... "config" that will point to localhost/config/configfile.php              i asked before but i got disced.. not sure if anyone answered
<IdleOne> JaGWiRE3>  theres alot of songs and poems that use that sort of language but we still dont use that language here :)
<JaGWiRE3> according to there instructions
<JaGWiRE3> yes idle, I apologize
<JaGWiRE3> sorry :)
<IdleOne> no problem dude
<jerrod> managu: hey, thanx for the help i think i got it now
<petdance> Madpilot: Great, that's what I want.
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, ok.  If you're back in the graphics mode, then try "sudo /(path)/aticonfig"
<Managu> jerrod: cool, hope it's all working =)
<Madpilot> petdance, yeah, if you want to get into Debian packages & such, it's probably the book to get
<JaGWiRE3> roger that maungu
<JaGWiRE3> wish my book running linux would arrive laready
<petdance> That's exactly what I'm looking for
<JaGWiRE3> but they don't ship sat and sun
<JaGWiRE3> so instead I have to bug you guys :P
<petdance> I wanna know my package stuff.
<Madpilot> petdance, OK, then have fun with it - it looks really good, just not stuff I need for myself
<Managu> antibus: there probably is.  But, unless you're trying to set something up for a bunch of people, it's likely not worth the trouble
<danny_osl> I'm having problems with my intel integrated graphics card (should be a gma900).  in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I see that direct rendering is enabled, but running glxinfo says that it is not
<blrich> can somebody help? trying to get pygtk working. installed python-gtk2 (which put in python2.4.-gtk2) but when i go into python and 'import gtk' it complains and crashes out. something about trying to access X/xlib. installed python-xlib, problem still happens. anyone have any ideas?
<JaGWiRE3> sudo /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial
<antibus> Managu, true
<JaGWiRE3> gives me this:
* mrnicksgirl is burning Yet Another Image :)
<blrich> i've searched the net, and can find nobody else with a similar problem, so it seems really weird. i am on kubuntu, could this be it, something blocking gnome/gtk things from working?
<JaGWiRE3> error whiel loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<Managu> antibus: the first thing that comes to mind is to set up a few extra names in /etc/hosts, and use apache virtual servers
<Managu> antibus: err, apache virtual hosts
<JaGWiRE3> okay, mangu
<JaGWiRE3> ati says : #  Launch the Terminal Application/Window and run  /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial to configure the driver.
<JaGWiRE3> what exactly do I type in console?
<JaGWiRE3> i'm stupid, sorry.
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, Managu (2 A's)
<JaGWiRE3> ah, my mistake
<JaGWiRE3> i should just do Man and then tab
<JaGWiRE3> Managu :P
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, errm, ok.  How bout this: sudo ldconfig
<JaGWiRE3> okay
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, and then try "aticonfig" again
<JaGWiRE3> done
<JaGWiRE3> wait, what do you mean aticonfig?
<JaGWiRE3> i typed /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig -inital and got same response as before
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, hrmm, I see
<danny_osl> another question: being new to ubuntu, I noticed I'm running kernel 2.6.12-*, but the most recent kernel-source package I can find is 2.6.11.  how can i recompile the current kernel?
<crimsun> danny_osl: linux-source-2.6.12
<axisys> looking for steps.. take a music from CD.. make it ringtone format
<crimsun> danny_osl: we don't use the kernel-* naming scheme, we use linux-* instead
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, being that I'm using a NVidia card, I'm sort of just guessing here.  What did you do to install the X drivers?
<axisys> i can then send it as an attachment using sms/email to my phone
<JaGWiRE3> ugh
<eobanb> axisys, it depends on your model of phone and your carrier.
<JaGWiRE3> here, want the ati link?
<axisys> t-mobile w/ nokia
<JaGWiRE3> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<JaGWiRE3> if you don't get directly to their page, it's under the ati instructions
<eobanb> axisys, uhhh what sort of nokia? do you have a usb cable or does it have bluetooth or anything?>
<axisys> no.. i will use sms
<eobanb> okay.
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, ok, I might as well peek
<danny_osl> crimsun: so linux-2.6.12 will give me the source I want?
<JaGWiRE3> Managu, to install the drivers, I just ran a .run
<kjdis> Anyone know why I cannot unselect Video4Linux in my kernel config when I have made sure all children menu items are disabled?
<eobanb> well i guess find some online mms service, axisys
<danny_osl> er, linux-source I mean
<JaGWiRE3> and did the gui installer (really basic)
<axisys> i need to find out how to make a CD music to rington format
<crimsun> danny_osl: linux-source-2.6.12
<danny_osl> thanks
<JaGWiRE3> tghen they say what i copy and pasted
<danny_osl> maybe I'll find some graphics answers in there
<eobanb> axisys, can the phone use mp3 files as ringtones?
<axisys> not sure.. i guess that would be simpler
<axisys> but not sure of the ringtone size limit
<amonroy> Managu: ok, I uninstalled the ssh server from synaptic. In order to reinstall do I really need the CD?  I don't have it anymore, but it would be nice if I could just install ssh with an autodownload from the net... is there such an option?
<eobanb> axisys, i'd google around for that.
<Managu> amonroy: there is
<axisys> eobanb: :-)
<Managu> amonroy: you may need to pick your repositories
<NickGarvey> amonroy: apt-get install sshd did it for me
<JaGWiRE3> Managu, did you get to the page?
<amonroy> Managu: thansk
<Managu> JaGWire: cool.
<NickGarvey> I have universe and multiverse enabled though
<dampjam> amonroy: modify apt.conf and comment out the cd line, then run apt-get update
<JaGWiRE3> lol damn i just want to get this working :S
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, there's a lot of documentation there
<jnev> does anybody know if dapper is stable enough to upgrade to?
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, sec
<Madpilot> !tell amonroy about ssh
<amonroy> dampjam: where is apt.conf?
<Managu> Jagwire, for instance: "If the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver was installed using either the Automatic or Custom options, then do the following: (1) Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the /usr/share/fglrx folder. (2) With super user permissions, enter the command "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh" "
<IdleOne> jnev>  it will be reased mid april
<IdleOne> !tell jnev  about flight4
<dampjam> amonroy: I meant /etc/apt/sources.list
<JaGWiRE3> lol huh mangu?
<dampjam> I'm trying to build a program that has instructions for building on redhat and says I need to have glibc-devel and libuuid-devel to get the proper header files... I know I can do apt-get source libuuid, but is there a good way to sources so their headers are included by default?
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, hrmm, maybe that's the wrong line
<JaGWiRE3> i mean Managu
<JaGWiRE3> the part i'm stuck at is the top (non custom driver installation)
<JaGWiRE3> if you look at the last ss, it says something about running fglrxconfig
<JaGWiRE3> and then below it is some more junk
<JaGWiRE3> no idea what tto do there
<suture> How do I get rid of a window border?
<petdance> book ordered.  Thanks
<JaGWiRE3> petdance, what book?
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, well, have you tried running fglrxconfig?  ("sudo fglrxconfig"
<JaGWiRE3> yeah
<JaGWiRE3> i just uninstalled flgrx
<JaGWiRE3> or whatever, as it stated
<crimsun> dampjam: if you need devel packages for glibc and libuuid, you don't need libuuid source
<dampjam> crimsum: then how do I install the devel packages?
<amonroy> Managu, dampjam : i commented out the cd line in sources.list, but apt-get install openssh-server returns an error: Package not available (...)
<crimsun> dampjam: just install build-essential and uuid-dev
<Madpilot> !tell JaGWiRE3 about ente
<Madpilot> !tell JaGWiRE3 about enter
<amonroy> am I just missing the right repositories?
<amonroy> if so, what are those repos and where should I add them?
<petdance> "the debian system/concepts and techniques", martin f. krafft
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dampjam> thank
<dampjam> *thanks
<Managu> amonroy, I'd suggest opening synaptic and selecting the "repositories" option
<mrnicksgirl> my burn process failed... used another drive (external burner) and different program ... booo hooo :(
<danny_osl> how does one check what package a file can be found in?  for example, if I'm missing some files, how can I determine what package I need to install to get it?
<JaGWiRE3> Managu, I just installed fglrx as what yo upasted
<JaGWiRE3> not sure what to do now, sudo fglrxconfig brings nothing
<oklinux> how do I mount a slave hard drive ?
<crimsun> danny_osl: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Managu> amonroy: settings -> repositories, even
<JaGWiRE3> oh crap
<JaGWiRE3> i wasn't suposed to uninstall that
<IdleOne> danny_osl>  /msg ubotu  info filename
<JaGWiRE3> damn i'm stupid as hell, eh
<JaGWiRE3> now i'm going to try rew-installing it i guess
<Managu> jagwire3: nope, my paste was wrong.  Run the installer again
<Managu> jagwire3: sorry
<amonroy> Managu: actually when I open synaptic I get a warning "W: Couldn't stat source package list http:/us.archive.ubuntu.com ...." but let me try your suggestion anyway
<JaGWiRE3> no probably Managu
<oklinux> trappist are you here ?
<dunefan> evening!
<IdleOne> !tell amonroy  about repos
<NickGarvey> hello dunefan
<JaGWiRE3> k
<IdleOne> heya dunefan
<JaGWiRE3> i just finished running the installer
<danny_osl> I was hoping for a command-line ability
<JaGWiRE3> it says run aticonfig in a console window again
<JaGWiRE3> .. what now? :P
<Managu> jagwire3: let's try "sudo fglxconfig"
<dunefan> a question.....how do you install KDE in Ubuntu
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, "sudo fglrxconfig" even
<JaGWiRE3> Managu, that command does nothing
<JaGWiRE3> and for the recommend, my ati installer doesn't show whats in the screenshots
<JaGWiRE3> it says NOTHING about fglrxconfig, it says aticonfig instead of that
<NickGarvey> dunefan: kubuntu
<dunefan> lol
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, errm, when you say it does nothing -- do you get any errors?
<dunefan> besides that
* NickGarvey shrugs
<NickGarvey> I use command line, no gui for me
<cyphase> where are the Notes stored that you add to files via the properties window?
<JaGWiRE3> yeah Managu
<fami> Hi. Where can i find lastest-ubuntu.iso?
<JaGWiRE3> i get :
<mattwestm> where is a release schedule?
<Xenguy> !tell dunefan about kde
<nalioth> fami: www.ubuntu.com/download
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, ok, and this time, when you try running the suggested aticonfig command, what happens?
<NickGarvey> !tell NickGarvey about kde
<JaGWiRE3> same error
<fami> nalioth: i meant snapshot
<nalioth> mattwestm: releases occur every april and octoboer
<JaGWiRE3> error while loading shared libraries, etc
<nalioth> fami: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<axisys> how do i convert ogg format to mp3?
<axisys> may be with mplayer.. but how?
<NickGarvey> axisys: mp3 is protected by thompson, its hard to find converts
<NickGarvey> ers*
<JaGWiRE3> Managu, I jsut cded into /usr/x11r6/bin and did ls, and I do see the aticonfig file
<JaGWiRE3> the queston is how to run it?
<fami> nalioth: which one?
<Managu> jagwire3: just type "aticonfig" in a terminal window
<fami> i want install it on HDD
<fami> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ ?
<nalioth> fami: the latest release is code-named "dapper" find a daily live or a daily install image
<Managu> jagwire3, or rather "aticonfig --initial" if that what's suggested
<JaGWiRE3> doesn't work Managu
<JaGWiRE3> neither
<JaGWiRE3> i get command not found
<Managu> jagwire3: case is important, be sure you typed in the case correctly
<JaGWiRE3> and if I sudo it, i get error whiel loading shared lbiraries: libfglrx_pp.so.l : cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<JaGWiRE3> i did
<kditty> ive got a really quick question anyone can probably help me with... while downloading, or copying files from backup cds from my windows disk, what folder do i place them in?
<tonyyarusso> How to kill and respawn a virtual terminal (getty)?
<cyphase> What does everyone think about having a little applet that pops up notifications that concern all ubuntu users?
<kditty> i tried one folder and it said right access not granted or something
<cyphase> for example..
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, how bout "/usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial"
<cyphase> nvm
<cyphase> what am i thinking?
<NickGarvey> axisys: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/mencoder.html
<axisys> NickGarvey: so i can't convert ogg to mp3?
* cyphase shakes his head clear
<Petey123434> i just tried to upgrade to dapper, my computer froze, and when i rebooted i got a segmentation fault and it said /dev/sda1 does not exist ...........................???
<NickGarvey> axisys: that might be what you are looking for after a skim over
<cyphase> axisys, you can
<JaGWiRE3> mopr Managu
<winston> Does anyone here use ubuntu on an apple power pc?
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, sorry, don't know "mopr"
<LuisBG> winston, I do
<cyphase> axisys, oh, with mencoder
<JaGWiRE3> i get : "/usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.l: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<axisys> cyphase: using encoder like NickGarvey showing?
<cyphase> axisys, i don't know
<winston> LuisBG I have a problem booting when I'm not jacked into the net
<axisys> cyphase: any other ways?
<cyphase> axisys, i'd probably just use audacity
<LuisBG> winston, wich problem?
<axisys> let me try that
<winston> I can only log in using terminal
<kditty> can anyone answer that?
<JaGWiRE3> god damn this is a load of bs
<winston> the gnome wont boot up
<kditty> would i just move the files from cd-rom to /home or what?
<Petey123434> i just tried to upgrade to dapper, my computer froze, and when i rebooted i got a segmentation fault and it said /dev/sda1 does not exist ...........................???
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, sorry, I'm out of ideas
<winston> ie I get the "brown" screen but no window showing the booting of gnome
<nalioth> Petey123434: please don't repeat
<JaGWiRE3> Managu, you have read all the steps?
<JaGWiRE3> :p
<winston> no menus or bars or anything of that sort
<Petey123434> nalioth, do you have any idea what the problem is?
<Madpilot> Petey123434, for Dapper questions, try #ubuntu+1
<winston> It happens regularly ie every time I'm not plugged into the adsl line
<nalioth> Petey123434: i do not, but repeating once a minute isnt gonna bring anyone into the channel who does know any quicker
<theskunk> nalioth, amen
<JaGWiRE3> how woudl I go upon running fglrxconfig?
<NickGarvey> audacity worked like a charm for me
<Xenguy> kditty: you should store your data in your 'home' directory...
<LuisBG> winston, that is really weird...if you wait long enough does it enter, might be waiting to sincronize clock with ntp or something like that
<kditty> thanks
<Xenguy> kditty: so /home/username
<Managu> JaGWiRE3, I know that ATI vid cards are a pain to get running.  If it's any help, it appears there's a ubuntu package
<kditty> /home/kditty/mp3s something like that?
<winston> Nah it fails to synchronize the clock prior to that... and it never boots
<Petey123434> Managu, actually they are easy to get running
<winston> just stays there
<Managu> Ahh, a volunteer!
<fami> nalioth: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/dapper-install-i386.iso ?
<JaGWiRE3> Managu, how would I go upon using that?
<LuisBG> winston, have no clue sorry
<Managu> Petey123434, think you can take over JaGWiRE3's problems?
<Xenguy> kditty: create a suitable directory structure under /home/kditty
<winston> if I boot with failsafe terminal I can launch gnome-wm and get some progs to run
<Petey123434> Managu, i have my own
<JaGWiRE3> Managu, where do I get ubuntus ati drivers?
<winston> well thanks anyways-- ubuntu on a G3 is pretty hard to get debugging on !
<Managu> !tell JaGWiRE3 about ati
<IdleOne> !ati
<NickGarvey> JaGWiRE3: ati had them on their website I thought
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nalioth> fami: that is not the latest snapshot, but it is the latest milestone
<RichardC> anyone know of a good tutorial for customizing your kernel?
<Xenguy> kditty: linux has a specific directory structure with corresponding permissions
<LuisBG> RichardC, search for linux kernel in the tldp
<moew> Hello. I have a problem with Eclipse on Ubuntu. It runs excruciatingly slow, I can't really edit any files, b/c when I start typing I get huge pauses between response times. I'm convinced that it has something to do with Java. My computer is fast enough it's like a Pentium 1.8 w/1 GB of RAM. So it's all good there. I tried to update my Java to 1.5 via instructions on the net (http://jroller.com/page/triplem74?entry=insta
<LuisBG> RichardC, the linux documentation project
<nalioth> ubotu: tell moew about javadebs
<axisys> audacity seems to be the easiest way to convert
<Petey123434> axisys, gnormalize is better
<Managu> moew: Eclipse on ubuntu is a bit slow -- but you might try downloading the gcj-compiled version of eclipse.  It should be a bit more managable
<fami> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso ; or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20060310/dapper-install-i386.iso
<NickGarvey> axisys: yeah it worked very easily for me, but it would be hard to do several at once
<nalioth> fami: they are the same thing
<fami> thanks nalioth
<moew> Managu: Is this java debs that nalioth is talking about?
<Managu> moew: I haven't looked at nalioth's suggestion.  Lemme poke ubotu
<fami> nalioth: has for i686 around?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Managu about javadebs
<moew> nalioth: So do I add this to my sources.list?
<nalioth> fami: you may choose a 686 kernel once you get the base system installed
<Managu> thanks nalioth, but I can poke the bot myself =p
<nalioth> moew: you do not, just grab the deb direct
<Jivenix> i just did a dist-upgrade
<Jivenix> and now when i boot up, i dont get my desktop no more
<Jivenix> just a blank screen
<Jivenix> i can get a terminal because i have a hot key
<fami> thanks nalioth ...need two hours to download dapper-install-i386.iso
<Jivenix> thats how i got in here
<moew> nalioth: I already downloaded java 1.5 and made a fake deb or wtvr using instructions at this url: http://jroller.com/page/triplem74?entry=install_java_jdk_1_5
<amonroy> ok guys, I removed and installed openssh-server. I rebooted but I am still unable to ssh to my machine. I keep getting the same warning: "Warning: Kerberos authentication disabled in SUID client."
<moew> Is that the same thing?
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<perceptualchaos> hey Ubuntu! I have a quick question which probably gets asked a lot... I've set up an Apache server and tested it, seems to be running fine and I want to make it start up automatically at boot time instead of using the /etc/init.d/apache2 start command
<perceptualchaos> what files do I need to link to do this?
<perceptualchaos> I set it up as per the FAQ on the wiki
<perceptualchaos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nalioth> moew: i'm not sure, our wiki has instructions (but we also packaged it for y'all)
<NickGarvey> perceptualchaos: did you apt-get apache or build it
<Managu> amonroy: well, easy solution's gone.  Try "ssh -v -v", and see how far it gets
<Grout58> u might wanna try lighttp
<Jivenix> help!
<Jivenix> i'm lost and i dont know what to do
<Jivenix> there's no desktop and i'm affraid
<perceptualchaos> ahhh I'm pretty sure I used apt-get but its been a few hours since I did that heh
<ubuntu> hi.. need some help in mounting an ntfs partition
<amonroy> Managu: it starts with SSH Version 1.2.27ncsp3 [alpha-dec-osf4.0] , protocol version 1.5.
<nalioth> Jivenix: did it tell you about any errors?
<Jivenix> no
<Jivenix> just goes to an empty screen after logging in
<amonroy> then a few other lines, then the warning, then a few more lines
<nalioth> Jivenix: this channel needs more info to help you
<Managu> amonroy: oh my
<amonroy> then Connecting to 18.85.1.101 port 22
<Jivenix> ok, let me start from the beginning
<amonroy> then time out
<Jivenix> i was sitting on the crapper playing some trivia on irc, when my battery died
<Managu> amonroy: could you try ssh'ing from the ubuntu box to itself?
<Jivenix> i was doing an atp-get dist-upgrade
<NickGarvey> perceptualchaos: if you used apt-get it starts on boot all the way
<NickGarvey> on its own* not all the way
<amonroy> Managu: good question, it works to ssh localhost
<Jivenix> then when i started up again, i got all the way to the login screen and logged in, but then got a blank desktop
<moew> nalioth: So if I download this Java, it'll be automatically used or do I have to switch java compilers or something?
<Managu> amonroy: gotcha.  Have any other versions of ssh on the alpha box?
<IdleOne> !tell meo about java
<nalioth> moew: it should automatically be used, if not come back and we'll tell ya some more secrets, lol
<ubuntu> hi, how do i configure ubuntu to use my laptop's CPU at max frequency? i have a 2.1ghz and it's running at 800mhz right now
<leppards> hi i am logged on my laptop via the live cd and am trying to mount my ntfs partition using the mount command
<IdleOne> !tell moew about java
<nalioth> Jivenix: no errors? no nothing?
<perceptualchaos> NickGarvey: thanks, its not starting - do you know where I can look for an error log?
<amonroy> no, but I am on windows and I have SecureCRT
<Jivenix> nope
<Jivenix> no messages
<Jivenix> just a blank desktop screen
<leppards> can some one tell me what options do i pass in to mount the ntfs partition in read write mode
<Jivenix> its a brown screen, if that helps at all
<Managu> secureCRT gave you the "alpha-dec" etc line?
<Hysty> i have a small problem, i have moved a dvddrive running as slave to running as master and now dvd's wont play any suggestions?
<IdleOne> leppards>  ntfs is read only
<amonroy> Managu: no, i trie dthat from an alpha server I have access to...
<perceptualchaos> yeah leppards, I just did this last night
<amonroy> you can try to ssh and see what you get
<perceptualchaos> you need to reformat it as fat32 if you want to write to it
<amonroy> 18.85.1.101
<Managu> amonroy if you like
<perceptualchaos> then edit /etc/fstab
<NickGarvey> /var/log/apache2/error.log
<leppards> ohhh ok
<moew> IdleOne: Thank you, I tried the method listed in the bot, but it still didn't work :( My eclipse was still slow. Thanks tho :)
<nalioth> Jivenix: can you try "sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade" for us ?
<leppards> i guess then I will just work off of the live cd
<Jivenix> ok
<leppards> thanks for the pointer
<Jivenix> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<axisys> just found out audacity uses same lamemp3 lib like mencoder.. so either is good
<Kenshin123> is there anyway to get my stupid speedstep cpu to run at max speed in ubuntu?
<nalioth> Jivenix: i assume you had no problems before the upgrade?
<Jivenix> correct
<Jivenix> it was sweet as a southern pie
<NickGarvey> mmmm pie
<nalioth> Jivenix: and you upgraded to what?
<IdleOne> cherry pie?
<Jivenix> dapper
<Jivenix> well, i was already in dapper
<Jivenix> but i do that dist-ugprade thing every once a day or so
<tonyyarusso> What's a good tool for stripping html to plain text?
<nalioth> Jivenix: AH, you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<Jivenix> to get the latest greatest
<Jivenix> i'm in there already
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: unhtml
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Sweet.
<Jivenix> they said its the second time in the last ten minutes this has happened to someone
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: or lynx -dump
<nalioth> Jivenix: well, that is where the dapper questions are asked and answered
<Managu> amonroy: I can't see 18.85.1.101 from here
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: or links -dump
<Xenguy> :-)
<nalioth> Jivenix: then i'd wait until tomorrow and upgrade again
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Pretty much equal in functionality?
<Jivenix> ok
<Jivenix> i hope i can still surf pron
<nalioth> Jivenix: use lynx
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: see what you think (mostly I expect - depends on the original document)
<Jivenix> lol
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Gaim log.  Pretty simple.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, there was a second similar happened to Petey123434, he's in +1
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: have fun :-)
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i'm sure it'd happen to me too, if i were running dapper (dapper is broken, which is why it's not on my production machine)
<Managu> amonroy: looks to me like that box is behind a firewall that doesn't want to talk to me
<Petey123434> can i reinstall ubuntu from a dapper install cd?
<Petey123434> or should i just reinstall using breezy
<nalioth> Petey123434: if you're patient, you'll be sorted tomorrow
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i am talking to you from a quite functional dapper. the death must have occurred in the past 4 hours or so, because i updated about that time ago
<Petey123434> nalioth, they can save my install ?
<nalioth> all of you dapper discussers, talk in #ubuntu+1
<Toma-> flight5 tomorrow nalioth ?
<amonroy> oh really, hmm that's intresting...
<perceptualchaos> thanks nickgarvey, I'm going to reboot and try something
<nalioth> #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<yoyoma> on which version of ubuntu is it easier to install XGL (i got a nvidia fx card) ???
<nalioth> yoyoma: join #ubuntu+1
<Managu> amonroy: from here port 22 is neither open nor closed, at least, so far as nmap is concerned
<amonroy> weird, i wonder if the network guys changed something...
<amonroy> but that could not be the cause of the problem, could it?
<Managu> amonroy: well, I don't know.  You've said that you were able to ssh into the ubuntu box before.  From where?
<amonroy> from the local network actually
<IdleOne> amonroy>  if the report isnt responding . yup it would be a problem
<IdleOne> report=port
<IdleOne> heh
<cyphase> is Network Manager in Dapper main?
<amonroy> well, i guess i will have to talk to the network guys... ugh
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<Managu> amonroy: See, I suspect the reason the alpha box isn't connecting is that it's trying to talk SSH v1.5, and your sshd on the ubuntu box is configured to ignore that
<leogibson>  ok dapper totally pwned my system
<Managu> amonroy: I can't speak to the windows box.  I'd try ssh'ing in with putty
<leogibson> my monitor said fuck you im not working
<leogibson> i could hear the drum tho
<lomtik> hey guys
<IdleOne> leogibson>  that isnt what your monitor said
<leogibson> yeah, it said it with a blank screen
<tritium> leogibson: language, please
<IdleOne> leogibson>  your monitor didnt work but I doubt it used that langauge
<leogibson> ok
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<tritium> this channel is work & family friendly ;)
<nalioth> leogibson: language please
<leogibson> ok ok jesus
<amonroy> Managu: in putty it doesn't work either
<amonroy> it just hangs
<leogibson> i should have realized from the website logos
<amonroy> no warning though
<amonroy> times out
<leogibson> wheres my granola...
<tritium> leogibson: come on, be cool please
<neoginn> Praise Dennis all knowing master.
<Managu> amonroy: errm.  Are you IRC'ing from the ubuntu box?
<amonroy> nope
<neoginn> i gota question, i am trying to write a database using OpenOffice Base, but it wont let me save a table. is that a bug?
<Managu> amonroy: running firestarter on it by any chance?
<perceptualchaos> thanks for your help, apache starts on boot now :D
<ubuntu> hey guys
<IdleOne> hey
<neoginn> yo
<ubuntu> I am trying to back up a whole windows hdd
<amonroy> if it doesn't come by default probably not
<amonroy> should i apt-get it?
<lomtik> I have a question... I am insdtalling a program with .sh extension to a partition with some free space; ubuntu extracts it and there's not enough space. I think I am lacking about 200Mb. Is there a way to change the temporary extraction directory to another partition/folder? I've run 'apt-get clean' and deleted all already downloaded packages
<Managu> amonroy no, no.  It _does_ come by default, though I don't think it's run by default
<ubuntu> so i though i could just throw an ubuntu cd in
<ubuntu> and back up the win hdd to an external usb hdd
<ubuntu> how exactally can i do this?
<ubuntu> first i need to mount the hdd inside the pc
<Managu> amonroy: it's a firewall setup tool, and I'm wondering if you happen to have a firewall rule set on the ubuntu box that's blocking incoming traffic on port 22
<amonroy> how can i check?
<RichardC> im recompiling my kernel. since i have an amd athlon xp 3800, i should choose athlon/duron/k7 as my processor family, right?
<Managu> amonroy well, we could start with "sudo iptables -L" and post it to pastebin.com
<iceman> how can i kill amarok  tried  killall amarok .. stil traped on app bar as though running
<ubuntux> how do i make permissions for a user that he can execute, read and write the folder /etc?
<Managu> ubuntux: any user, or one particular user?
<ubuntux> Managu, a particular user
<axisys> i stripped the song to get only middle 29 secs which is 455K.. might be too big for ringtone
<axisys> any thoughts?
<AlexandreGP> iceman, try kill -9 PID, where PID is the process identify
<jbroome> axisys: drop the bitrate
<Managu> ubuntux: Not sure all the specifics, but, an outline might be the follows:  Create a new group "etcers" or some such.  Add your user, to it.  Change the group of etc to "etcers", and then sudo chmod +070 /etc
<Jivenix> it fixed!
<lomtik> I have a question... I am insdtalling a program with .sh extension to a partition with some free space; ubuntu extracts it and there's not enough space. I think I am lacking about 200Mb. Is there a way to change the temporary extraction directory to another partition/folder? I've run 'apt-get clean' and deleted all already downloaded packages
<Kr4t05> I'm having a compile error while trying to compile Liveice404. Error output ---> http://pastebin.com/595824
<iceman> AlexandreGP how to list processes
<jerrod> help with .rars?
<lomtik> I dont know what to delete to free up the space
<Managu> jerrod: tried synaptic?
<tritium> why are you compiling liveice rather than using the binary package, Kr4t05?
<nalioth> jerrod: ask a real question
<AlexandreGP> iceman ps aux | grep amarok
<jerrod> naloith: it was kinda implied
<Kr4t05> tritium: liveice is in the repos?
<ubuntux> Managu, thx :)
<nalioth> jerrod: not really, you can do a lot with rars.
<thompa> xfce on dapper is very nice
<axisys> jbroome: let me try
<iceman> iceman    8487  0.0  0.0   3060   756 pts/0    S+   23:21   0:00 grep amorok
<Managu> ubuntux: np, hope the idea helps
<tritium> Kr4t05: yes
<tritium> !info liveice
<iceman> dont get it  ? how to read that
<ubotu> liveice: (Live audio streaming application), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 1.0-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 52 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<Kr4t05> tritium: You just saved my a ton of anger.
<tritium> Kr4t05: I'm glad :)
<iceman> AlexandreGP how do i read that .. for process >
<Kr4t05> Thank you.
<IdleOne> Kr4t05>  check repos from now on before compiling :)
<tritium> Kr4t05: don't forget to enable the multiverse repo, and update your package listing, if you haven't done so already :)
<GTroy> anyone hellp me find a .deb?
<GTroy> mirror or something?
<IdleOne> GTroy>  what you looking for?
<GTroy> xserver-xorg-driver-mga_6.8.2-77_i386.deb
<GTroy> I can't find it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<danny_osl> I'm very confused.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows direct rendering starting, xorg.conf has dri modes enabled, glxinfo shows direct rendering off.  has anyone seen this before?
<wastrel> blah
<AlexandreGP> iceman execute ps aux  and find by amarok
<GTroy> IdleOne: any ideas?
<IdleOne> GTroy>  none
<GTroy> it's from 5.10
<jbroome> i am idea-less
<GTroy> where do you usually go to find old debs?
<tritium> pgrep amarok
<IdleOne> info xserver-xorg-driver-mga_6.8.2-77_i386.deb
<IdleOne> ubotu Package 'xserver-xorg-driver-mga_6.8.2-77_i386.deb' does not exist.
<ubotu> IdleOne: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<jerrod> Managu: its a .rar file and i want to extract it, archive manager does support .rar, what do i do?
<jbroome> jerrod: you need unrar
<wastrel> danny_osl:  dri isn't starting.  - trust your glxinfo.  somethings not configured properly
<GTroy> jerrod: sudo apt-get install rar
<jetscreamer> rar -x
<danny_osl> I do trust glxinfo
<danny_osl> I just can't seem to find any debugging that's helping me :-)
<jerrod> grassy ass!
<danny_osl> are there any X graphics setup GUI tools in ubuntu?
<wastrel> danny_osl:  what card?
<nalioth> jerrod: install unrar-nonfree
<danny_osl> intel integrated, gma900
<danny_osl> "i915" dri
<iceman> AlexandreGP thanks .. got it killed at last ...
<nalioth> danny_osl: none that i know of
<nalioth> ubotu: tell danny_osl about xcfg
<danny_osl> thanks
<danny_osl> i'll give it a shot
<wastrel> anyone happen to be expert with pymol?
<jerrod> GTroy: thanx
<axisys> jbroome: it shows AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400) when playing with mplayer
<danny_osl> perfect.  I never got to configure it during install for some reason
<danny_osl> thanks nalioth
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: So I want to do this to a bunch of files at once.  What syntax for unhtml to convert all .html in a directory to .txt with the same rest of the name?  Any idea?
<danny_osl> will let you know what I find
<axisys> jbroome: would u know how to change the 128 to lower using mplayer/mencoder?
<danny_osl> tonyyarusso: rename
<GTroy> jerrod: np
<ardinary> how do i do a recursive chmod 777?
<danny_osl> oh, for "unhtml", nm
<wastrel> ardinary:  very carefully
<GTroy> ardinary: not sure, but maybe you shuouldn't
<ardinary> no no
<nalioth> ardinary: be very careful recursively chmoddin, you can bork your system
<tonyyarusso> danny_osl: np.  Understandable.
<jbroome> axisys: i usually do that in audacity
<ardinary> its just one directory!
<ardinary> everythings 555
<ardinary> and should be 777
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: back - hi...
<wastrel> ardinary:  chmod -R
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: yes, you need a loop
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: How do I go about that?
<suture> Is there any way to get rid of window borders in metacity?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: first back up the files...
<ardinary> thanks wastrel :D
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: 'k.
<Managu> suture: changing the theme can do a lot; not sure if it can get rid of the borders altogether
<ardinary> how can i check if i borked my system?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: then try something like: for i in *html; do unhtml $i > $i.txt; done
<wastrel> i think you can have 1px borders
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: What's i?
<wastrel> my current metacity theme has 1px borders on the left & right
<wastrel> i is a variable
<Managu> ardinary: (JOKE) as nobody, rm -rf /
<Managu> ardinary: if it works, you borked your system
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: it's an arbitrary convention (index?); you can substitute any letter you want, as long as the rest are consistent
<GTroy> hey guys how do you restart X?
<suture> I mean like the bar where the title and buttons are
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: er, the rest of the statement I mean
<Kr4t05> How can I get LiveIce to play to a ShoutCast server?
<axisys> jbroome: i change it in audacity and then want to play the new one and it does not play
<ardinary> Managu, whats a vital file that should NOT be chmod'd 777?
<Managu> GTroy: quick 'n dirty: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Managu> ardinary: /etc/shadow
<wastrel> ardinary:  what command did you use?
<nalioth> ardinary: you'll find out quickly enough, believe me
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: did I mention you need a backup of the files (my syntax is from memory :-)
<ardinary> Managu, how do i see if its mode 777?
<wastrel> ardinary:  ls -l
<ardinary> wastrel, i did chmod 777 */*....
<wastrel> heh ctrl-alt-backspace worked for him
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Yes, the backup step was well noted.  So does the i part substitute for anything then so it will do all of them?  (I need to learn more about scripting...)
<ardinary> then i did your command
<ardinary> for *
<wastrel> you said only one dir
<ardinary> yes but i was in it :P
<ardinary> and i already changed it
<wastrel> . is the current dir
<Managu> wastrel heh, guess so.  Wonder if he knows what he was asking
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: yeah, 'i' is like a variable
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Gotcha.
<wastrel> but */* seems to work also
<ardinary> yes
<ardinary> i did *
<ardinary> then */* then +/* to infinity
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: anyhow, you have a backup, so why not give it a whirl? :-)
<ardinary> but i wanted to be thorough so i did -R :D
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: On my way; just wanted to check the steps.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: fair enough
<wastrel> ardinary:  chmod -R 777 .  would set everything in the current directory and all subdirectories to 777
<wastrel> ardinary:  you are aware that 777 is read/write/execute ?  so anyone can write code to these files and run it.
<ardinary> ok
<nalioth> ardinary: depending on where you ran that command, you may have botched some of your systems permissions
<Managu> wastrel: some people like to learn the hard way =D
<ablyss> wastrel, seems to me -r would deny read access
<ardinary> i made an untitled folder put some files in it and did it there
<Managu> ardinary: there's next to nothing on your system that will fail to run if everything is 777.  But it makes it a lot easier for you to accidentally make mistakes.  Or if you allow other users on your system, possible for them to make "mistakes"
<wastrel> ablyss:  anything starting with - is a cli flag.   [ugo] -[rwxa]   would be a permissions thingy.  -R is the recursive flag
<ardinary> EVERYTHING IS NOT 777!
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Oh, one more bit: Do I actually have to save this in a sh file, or just throw it into bash directly?
<ardinary> :D
<ablyss> wastrel, so capital "R" is the key?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: either is possible, but most direct would be paste it to a command-line and go
<eletido> is there a XChat script that I can use that automatically identifies me to NickServ??
<wastrel> ablyss:   chmod -R a-r foo*     -R is a cli flag,  a-r is an argument
<tritium> eletido: you don't even need a script...it's in the setup for servers/channels
<Organs> Hey, um......I've got some questions about setting up Ubuntu because I need to install it over a different linux distro.
<ablyss> wastrel, ah ha, guess i need to read up on chmod :-) ty
<Xenguy> ablyss: man chmod (easy as that :-)
<wastrel> ablyss:  actually you're right.  a is implied with  chmod -r, making -r a "turn off read"
<eletido> tritium, thanks. i didnt see that before.
<tritium> :)
<ablyss> wastrel, uh oh.. not you're scaring me :P
<Kr4t05> How can I get LiveIce to play to a ShoutCast server?
<ablyss> not/now
<markl> what is the process of getting a more recent version of alsa working on breezy
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: 'k, now I have all of my file names ending in .html.txt
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: heheh, I knew you were going to say that ;-)
<IdleOne> Kr4t05>  I dont know about it but it seems to me you would tell shoutcast to listen for liveice. shot in the dark
<Finalhazard> Hello. I have a question about xscreensaver.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: what do you want them to be?
<Kr4t05> IdleOne: ShoutCast .conf file doesn't mention liveice.
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Just .txt.  Also, they have <br/> at the end of every line, which isn't even valid html...
<Finalhazard> Has anyone figured out how to make certain screensavers as visualizations in music players?
<Finalhazard> Like for XMMS or anything?
<IdleOne> Kr4t05>  like I said I dont know :/
<Kr4t05> IdleOne: Unfortunatly, my host doesn't want to install the dependancies I need for icecast.
<Organs> I could use some help installing Ubuntu....
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: OK, so 2 issues...
<IdleOne> Organs>  dualboot or stand alone?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: 1. I would have thought that unhtml would have cleared that tag; maybe you need to fine-tune? (else use an editor or sed to get rid of those...
<Finalhazard> Reason I'm asking this is because I like xflame, but I'd like something similar to it for a visualization on XMMS.
<wastrel> <br/> is xhtml isn't it?  i forget anymore
<oklinux> hey can I dual boot with ubuntu ?
<ablyss> yes oklinux
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Thing is, it's not html, so...
<IdleOne> !tell oklinux  about dualboot
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: 2. try either rename (cli) or krename (gui) to massage the filenames to just *.txt
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: If it was me, I'd install krename and give that a go
<oklinux> thankyou IdleOne
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: that tag is xhtml AFAIK
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Ah.
<IdleOne> oklinux>  no problem
<newcomplexlife> i have problems with dapper
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: I'm surprised that unhtml didn't handle it
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<Managu> Ooh, is IdleOne the new bot we requested?
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: It spit out a bunch of messages; let me see if I can get those.
<IdleOne> bot?! that's me. yup
<Managu> hehe
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: what spit?
<wastrel> mmm pie
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hi, i'm reinstalling breezy and i want to do partitioning right this time, is the best way to go about it to have like 10gb for / and like the rest for /home ?
<jetscreamer> pie r not square
<jetscreamer> pie are round
<Organs> IdleOne, I'll be running dualboot (Ubuntu and Windows XP), but the problem is that I need to a) remove caOS and b) get a working download mirror
<ablyss> CanYouHelpMePlz, i always put everything on one partition, mainly /
<IdleOne> !tell Organs  about dualboot
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ablyss, i hear that's not the best way to do it.
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: 'not: <br/>' lots of times.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> should i put /usr/ on it's own partition ?
<IdleOne> Organs> download mirror for ubuntu?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> also should swap be a logical or primary partition.
<tritium> CanYouHelpMePlz: it's up to you.  Everyone has different ideas on partitioning.
<Organs> IdleOne, I generally know how to do the dualboot process (it's automatic, more or less), but I need a working mirror.
<jetscreamer> if you don't know, put it all on one partition
<Organs> When I do the advanced installation, the default US mirror dosn't work.
<IdleOne> www.ubuntu.com should have a few working mirros
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: do you use vim by any chance?
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: No.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> tritium, should /usr/ be on it's own partition ?
<jetscreamer> if you don't know, put it all on one partition
<CanYouHelpMePlz> okay, one last question.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: K.  How many files is it?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> should swap be logical or primary
<tritium> CanYouHelpMePlz: not necessarily.  Like I said, there is no right or wrong on that.
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Maybe ~18.
<jetscreamer> i don't 'think' it matters but i don't know
<KonphuzeD> yo is there some way I can set this edubuntu install to run the gateway firewall pppoe for the network with like dhcp and samba
<Finalhazard> I assume nobody's got an idea of what I'm talking about?
<tritium> It doesn't
<Managu> CanYouHelpMePlz, it doesn't really matter.  There's some talk about where the swap gets physically located might be important
<Managu> CanYouHelpMePlz, but it's virtually impossible to know that, and it probably doesn't make a big difference; the only real difference would be speed
<ablyss> ubuntu runs quite well with no swap if you're careful
<KonphuzeD> i can put in a second ethernet card and use this 8port switch here
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ablyss, i have 1gig ram so do i need a swap?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: 'sed' is probably the best tool for the job; it usually requires a bit a crafting on 1 file before you use a loop to search/replace everything.  Or you can use a favourite text editor to search/replace the <br/> tags
<jetscreamer> Finalhazard: all i can tell you is that there are 50billion xmms plugins, bound to be one somewhere (maybe not though)
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: 'k.
<moew> Hello. I have another question :) Friend trying to install Ubuntu on AMD64 w/Radeon XT 9600 and install works fine, everything is good, but when he logs in, the monitor is blank. It gets the brown background that's standard, but nothing else. You can see the mouse cursor and move it around. ctrl-alt-f2 brings him into the shell, and the shell works fine. But no GUI.
<KonphuzeD> !pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Finalhazard> Ah well. Thanks anyways.
<ablyss> CanYouHelpMePlz, swap is only used when you run out of ram, so it doesn't matter
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ablyss, i doubt it would run out of 1gig of ram
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: gedit would probably work - open all the files and do a search/replace; then use krename to rename all the files
<Managu> moew, another ATI card? =(
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Will look into that in a bit.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how big should / be
<tritium> CanYouHelpMePlz: 2-3 GB is sufficient for a standard install
<domagoj> does anyone know which text editor supports following feature: convert spaces to tabs upon opening file, and tabs to spaces when saving
<moew> Managu: It works fine w/Windows XP btw.
<Dr_Willis> domagoj,  try 'fte'
<La_PaRCa> Hey tritium.
<Managu> moew: no doubt.  Friend trying to install ubuntu_386 or ubuntu_x86_64 (or whatever the abbrev.s are)?
<KonphuzeD> !gateway
<ubotu> KonphuzeD: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tritium> Hi La_PaRCa
<domagoj> fte? any info on that please? i'm comfortable with vi and gedit for my programming. how does fte compare?
<La_PaRCa> tritium, I was looking over the Tecra page and wanted to say that sleep works fine on mine.
<Dr_Willis> !fte
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<tritium> La_PaRCa: let's talk in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> its a text editor.. apt-get install it and try it out
<domagoj> Dr_Willis, thanks. will do just that
<Dr_Willis> domagoj,  or check out the dozens+ of options for vi. it can proberly do whatever you want
<Dr_Willis> domagoj,  or 'emacs' *shudder*
<Dr_Willis> :P
<domagoj> Dr_Willis, ;)
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: this seems to work for eliminating <br/> tags - try it one one file to begin with: sed -e 's/<br\/>//g' test.html
<moew> Managu: ubuntu_5.10_amd64.iso
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Thanks.
<wastrel> i bet someone's figured out a way to do that in vim
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Seems good.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: you redirect to a new .txt file of course
<wastrel> domagoj:  http://www.cs.utah.edu/~kad/vim/vimnotes.shtml#21
<Managu> moew: Gotcha.  No real experience with that distribution, but I know I shied away from it on my amd64 box.  At least when I was installing, the 64 bit port had a status of "well, it sorta works"
<shukhrat> Hello all
<moew> Managu: So what works for amd?
<Managu> moew: well, the normal 32bit distribution runs like a charm
<Zenethian> Question...  when I upgrade to an AMD64 processor, do I *need* to use the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<Zenethian> or can I simply continue using what I have so that I can maintain backwards compatability with things like flashplayer and java?
<Managu> Zenethian: no need
<domagoj> wastrel, thnx 4 the info.
<Zenethian> so as long as I'm running a 32bit kernel, I can continue to run my 32bit apps just fine...  yay
<damian_> Hi, Ive forgotten. What are the w32 and normal codec packages for totem-xine called?
<Managu> Zene: right.  Your applications also need to be compiled 32 bit
<moew> Managu: What should he do to make the 64 bit work?
<fami> i want a mirror for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: if that works, then the next step is a loop (backup first of course); something like:  for i in *txt; do sed -ei 's/<br\/>//g' $i.new; done       <-- untested
<Managu> moew: no clue.  first things I'd try are (a) check the logs for any funny business, and (b) see if you can get a foolsafe session running
<damian_> Hi, Ive forgotten. What are the w32 and normal codec packages for totem-xine called?
<domagoj> wastrel, this is a lifesaver! Great!
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: nah
<moew> Managu: Alright Managu, thanks but I think that he just gave up :)
<Managu> moew: errm, not foolsafe.  Failsafe.  I think it's my bedtime
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: maybe this: if that works, then the next step is a loop (backup first of course); something like:  for i in *txt; do sed -ei 's/<br\/>//g' $i; done       <-- untested
<moew> Managu: He's not very persistent.
<Managu> moew: sorry.  Maybe try Knoppix, heh
<Managu> moew: or ubuntu live cd
<wastrel> yay!
<damian_> Hi, Ive forgotten. What are the w32 and normal codec packages for totem-xine called?
<jon_k> I'm having issues with vncserver
<jon_k> as rootit works fine -- starts gnome
<jon_k> but root is bad to run vncserver as
<wastrel> damian_:  w32codecs
<jon_k> when i start it as my usr account it just shows a checkered X background with X as cursor
<Dr_Willis> jon_k,  you  are logging in with GDM?
<damian_> what repositories are these on?
<jon_k> yeah i use GDM
<Dr_Willis> jon_k,  try some of the other window manager sessions in the menus. seems like your X session is not starting a window manager.
<jon_k> i'm chatting to you in xfce4
<jon_k> how i got xfce4 open is right via GDM Login
<Dr_Willis> jon_k,  so you are saying the default GNOME session is not working?
<jon_k> gnome works if i select that in GDM too
<Dr_Willis> jon_k, so what one does NOT work then? :P
<jon_k> what i'm saying is typing vncserver and starting vncserver as my local user account (jon) on port 5901.....
<jon_k> and then i xvncviewer in on 5901
<wastrel> !tell damian_ about w32codecs
<jon_k> and i see a checkered background with X as a curser
<Dr_Willis> vncserver uses its own  .vnc/xstartup or similer file. to set what x window manager to use.
<jon_k> GDM doesn't start for VNC or anything
<Dr_Willis> its defaultintg to TWM - which is 'normal'
<oklinux> hey Dr_Willis how are you ?
<jon_k> Dr_Willis,
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: heh - this actually seems to work:  for i in *html; do sed -i -e 's/<br\/>//g' $i; done
<jon_k> # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop:
<jon_k> xsetroot -solid
<jon_k>   xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<jon_k> /usr/bin/gnome-session &
<Dr_Willis> look in the users .vnc dir. and perhaps read the 'vncserver' script - to learn what its doing.
<jon_k> is that proper stuff for xstartup?
<jon_k> anything wrong in there?
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> jon_k,  that 'should' run gnome-session
<Dr_Willis> jon_k,  make it run somthing els.. it also should start up a xterm.
<Dr_Willis> vnc is a tool thats worth learning the details of. :P
<jon_k> jon_k, I tried it with just "xterm" doesn't do nothin!
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: yw (felt like tackling a puzzle tonight :-)
<oklinux> how do I mount an slave drive in ubuntu ?
<jon_k> Dr_Willis, used VNC without problems on MEPIS...
<jon_k> the odd thing is
<Dr_Willis> run vncserver witht eh options  to tell it what config file to use  perhaps.
<jon_k> /root/.vnc/ has no xsession, and running vncserver as root works great
<jon_k> starts up gnome like a charm
<Dr_Willis> theres several versions of vnc.. and they also tend to use slighjt variations in the vncserver script.
<Dr_Willis> if you want vncserver to run a gdm - thats doable. and mentioned in the forums as to the 'proper' way to do that. :P
<Dr_Willis> depends on how you want vnc to work.,
<jon_k> Dr_Willis, the forums talk about editing xinetd and stuff, hell I don't even have xinetd, i don't know if thats breazy only or what
<moew> Damn Java is totally not working for me on Ubuntu :(
<jon_k> but i'm on hoary
<moew> Either Eclipse works, or Firefox works.
<Dr_Willis> jon_k,  you install it then. :P
<moew> But not both.
<jon_k> Dr_Willis, will it screw over my old inetd?
<Dr_Willis> jon_k,  thats the wiki/docs i followed. i just vnc to my server on a port and it spawns a vnc session.
<Dr_Willis> inetd - why are ya using inetd - when xinetd can do so much more. :P
<jon_k> I'm use to xinetd on centos
<Dr_Willis> of course all its doing for me is spawning vnc sessions.
<suture> Is there a wm or app that lets me make any window transparent/borderless easily? this is really difficult to do in metacity..
<Dr_Willis> borderless - is doable.. transparent - not so doable (easially)
<Dr_Willis> actually I think KDE has some features to do that. :P
<suture> borderless?? how...
<suture> I don't really like kde..
<Dr_Willis> some window managers let you selec different themes/decoratsions or hide the decorations for windows
<oklinux> how do I mount an slave drive in ubuntu ?
<jon_k> who would want a window without borders?
<jon_k> ever start kde without kdewin loaded?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jon_k> not very cool when you can't move windows
<Dr_Willis> jon_k,  its doable.. and has some usses
<Dr_Willis> :P
<jon_k> uses, in rare occasions
<wastrel> jon_k:  alt-click & drag anywhere on a window
<Dr_Willis> actually isent alt-click a window manager specific feature?
<Dr_Willis> of course alt-clicking in a vnc window - often dont work too good. :P
<oklinux> Thanks Dr_willis
<jon_k> wastrel, works without kdewin started on kde?
<wastrel> jon_k:  dunno - never used kde
<jon_k> wastrel, -ever-?
<Dr_Willis> heh - I perfer kde.
<Dr_Willis> or WindowMaker
<danny_osl> man, this no DRI thing is baffling
<Dr_Willis> but to each their own.
<wastrel> jon_k:  well i've tried it, but never used it for any length of time.
* Xenguy hugs xfce4
<wastrel> every couple of years i install it & see if i want to switch.
<one> My laptop is hosed in the kernel and I can't connect to the dsl via dhcp.  There are messages in dmesg saying try lapic, try pci=pirqmask , override with idebus=xx,  ALI15X3_smb region uninitialized -  upgrade BIOS (there is no upgrade available) or use force_addr=0xaddr.  I have edited /boot/grub/menu.lst for the pci suggestions, but there seems to be no effect.  Help ?
<thompa> one: is it wireless?
<one> not wireless
<thompa> one: did you compile your own kernel
<Raovq> random question, what would be the best (most like winamp) media players for linux?
<thompa> real player
<Dr_Willis> Raovq,  xmms is a winamp clone (sort of)
<Dr_Willis> and Beep media player
<Raovq> cool, thanks, ill look into them
<Dr_Willis> 'best' is not 'the most like winamp' :P in many cases
<Dr_Willis> best = depends on what you are playing, and doing.
<ablyss> my favorite media player is xfmedia
<thompa> vls plays everything consistantly
<one> thompa: no; it's 2.6.10-5-386 from burned cd
<Raovq> ive just gorwn up with winamp, we have had some good times. now ive moved on but want to keep the memory alive
<ablyss> xfmedia feels light and not rigid... has cute little taskbar icon too :D
<thompa> one: did it work before, is this a fresh install?
<thompa> does nayone know how to restart sound like alsaconf
<thompa> hmm maybe alsaconfig is not installed
<ipfw> Xenguy: xfce is sweet
<Raovq> uhhh, i have the choice of tar.gz and tar.bz2. which one wins?
<damian_> how do i enable digital out
<damian_> how do i enable digital out
<HappyFool> Raovq: for what? xmms /
<damian_> oops
<Raovq> yeah
<damian_> i use xfce
<HappyFool> Raovq: i suggest using synaptic or apt-get
<brettzilla> woop woop. compiz is working swell.
<HappyFool> Raovq: no need to compile etc etc
<Raovq> just sudo apt-get xmms?
<damian_> in a month or so itll ha ve desktop icons and will then oficoally be a full featured desktop
<HappyFool> Raovq: 'sudo apt-get install xmms' -- you may need to setup repos
<thompa> one: sorry I dont know, I think you need latest stock kernel
<HappyFool> Raovq: also, fwiw, i recommend aptitude over apt-get
<Xaero> i have a problem...
<damian_> how do i enable digital out
<Raovq> what is the difference between the two? can i use them the same?
<one> thompa:  have never been able to network; it is a fresh install; I tried the hp laptop version this time;  I have tried other versions before;  always the same problem: network unreachable;  the irq's are hosed up;  why can't I pass options to the kernel through grub lst ?
<thompa> dapper is running 2.6.15-18-386
<Xaero> i downloaded the latest ATI fglrx drivers for x86 linux
<axisys> anyone knows how to activate the Infra Red
<Xaero> i installed it via graphical installer
<kditty> why would my terminal say dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<kditty> '?
<HappyFool> Raovq: aptitude is a bit cleverer about keeping track of what is installed; when things are uninstalled, it will also uninstall `orphaned' dependencies.
<Raovq> ah, cool
<axisys> i am using compaq nc6220
<thompa> one: whats the make of laptop?
<kditty> im trying to install mp3 codes, and windows codecs
<Xaero> it installed fine... but then when I try to use aticonfig I get this
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Xaero> aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open s hared object file: No such file or directory
<HappyFool> kditty: have you read the 'restricted formats' page on the wiki?
<kditty> yea
<one> thompa: compaq presario 2100, actually 2190US, specifically.
<axisys> i like to use infrared to send data from my laptop to my phone
<Raovq> so, let me get this straight: people who make free software load it up to a few sites, and linux can automatically find, download and install them with one command?
<kditty> thats how i learned what to do, and where to get the codecs
<Xaero> any ideas?
<HappyFool> kditty: ok, what problem are you having?
<kditty> when i tried to install the w32 codecs, it downloaded and then when i ran the instal sudo it said dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Xaero> hello?
<one> kditty:  is synaptics open ?
<kditty> yes, do i need to close it?
<Toma-> anyone know why ndiswrapper wouldnt be making a wlan0 for me? ive got the right drivers install, -l shows them, -m has been run and still i have no wlan0
<one> kditty:  I think so.
<kditty> ok let me try that, thanks
<Xaero> i tried renaming libfglrx_pp.so.1.0 to libfglrx_pp.so.1 but it still doesnt work
<kditty> there it goes :D i feel like suck a newb
<kditty> but htats alright, because i am lol
<mikebot> is there a learn to type programf or ubuntu?
<thompa> one: the breezy kernel is 2.6.12, why are you running 2.6.10?
<damian_> how do i enable digital out
<damian_> how do i enable digital out
<thompa> tux type
<Xaero> i get this
<Xaero> admin@UbuntuBox:~$ sudo fglrxinfo
<Xaero> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Xaero> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Xaero> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Xaero> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Xaero> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<tritium> Xaero: don't paste
<mikebot> !tell Xaero about paste
<Xaero> which is the open source drivers
<nalioth> Xaero: it's rude to paste in irc channels, use a pastebin instead
<kditty> man, this is like a whole different universe than windows!
<tritium> mikebot: yes, there is.  apt-cache search typing tutor
<thompa> mikebot: tuxtype
<FarSe3r> Hello, how can I test if my ati fglrx driver is installed corectly? my screen savers are really slow......
<mikebot> tritium, thanks
<Raovq> according to aptitude, opera depends on a package (xlib6g) that is unavailible. it wants to delete opera. how can i fix it?
<mikebot> thompa, thanks
<thompa> for kids though
<Xaero> i want the proprietary drivers to work
<Xaero> please help
<FarSe3r> me too
<FarSe3r> or test if they are working..........
<mikebot> tritium, where does that install to?
<tritium> mikebot: which one did you choose?  There are more than one option.
<mikebot> tritium, i pasted what you wrote
<mrnicksgirl> its working!!!!!!!!!!! its working!!!!!!!!!! got Ubuntu installed on some old machine to hold me over two and a half days till my new laptop comes in .. selling this one on sunday
<one> thompa:  as I mentioned, the download was supposed to be hp laptop optimized or the like.  I think it could be;  the messages in dmesg are very specific and appear to have the potential to be solving if I could implement the suggestions.
<tritium> mikebot: that lists available packages.  It doesn't install anything
<Xaero> ok nobodys helping me... where do i go to get help?
<kditty> i installed the mp3 codec package but it still wont play mp3s, is a common soulution just to restart the program that is not working correctly after installing codecs for it?
<mikebot> tritium, oh
<nalioth> Xaero: i did not see a question, just a large paste
<tritium> mikebot: look at the descriptions, and pick one you'd like.  Then, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<kditty> xaero: www.ubuntu.com and forums
<Toma-> anyone know why ndiswrapper wouldnt be making a wlan0 for me? ive got the right drivers install, -l shows them, -m has been run and still i have no wlan0
<mikebot> tritium, okay, thanks
<tritium> Xaero: here, but you have to ask a question
<Xaero> the question is Im trying to install the ATI flgrx drivers.... the ones I download from the ATI site
<Xaero> it wont install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Xaero about ati
<tritium> Xaero: that's the problem.  Don't use those.
<Psykus> why can't certain apps use sound at the same time?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Psykus about sound
<Xaero> hi i already using all those wiki guides
<Psykus> i'm trying to listen to music and play ut2004 at the same time, and ut2004 won't have any audio if something else is using audio when I launch it
<Xaero> i've ran into a technical problem with configuring aticonfig
<tonyyarusso> On that note, any idea when Skype will have a bugfix allowing other sounds while a call is in progress?
<one> kditty:  I think so.
<kditty> i tihnk i finally figured that out :D
<tritium> Xaero: _don't_ use the downloads off of ati.com.  Follow the wiki page to install the ubuntu fglrx packages.
<mikebot> how can i check to see if my audio drivers are wokring, cause i can't hear anything...
<kditty> lol, im used to windows giving me warnings, i guess ill have to get used to not getting taht huh
<Xaero> tritium.. i want the new ATI driver
<Xaero> newest*
<Psykus> that's one reason I love nvidia, such good linux support
<FarSe3r> tritium: how do i test if my fglrx is installed correctly?
<tritium> Xaero: we're not here to support that.  we support ubuntu packages
<wastrel> FarSe3r:  glxinfo | grep direct
<tritium> thanks, wastrel :)
<FarSe3r> wastrel: thanks!
<Xaero> i already tried the ubuntu fglrx driver... the 2D sucks
<FarSe3r> wastrel: glxinfo, command not found :/
<Xaero> still lousy 2D speed
<tonyyarusso> How to turn of mic?  As in, make it not work?  (It says MM in alsamixer already...)
<Xaero> is there an ubuntu package for the latest ATI driver? which is 8.23.7
<ice_1963> lol
<mikebot> how do i uninstall somethign i've downloaded via spt-get install?
<wastrel> FarSe3r:  hm. ok...  you're running ubuntu breezy?
<tonyyarusso> mikebot: sudo apt-get remove ...
<tritium> mikebot: apt-get remove <packagename>.  man apt-get for more info
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, um. unplug it? :)
<ablyss> atp-get remove "name"
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Built-in.
<mikebot> tonyyarusso, tritium thanks
<geneo93> spt-get remove
<Toma-> ic
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, turn the boost off aswell?
<Yoni> Hello all
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: 'tis off.
<mikebot> how can i check to see if my audio drivers are wokring, cause i can't hear anything...
<Toma-> i c
<tritium> mikebot: there's also a --purge option that also removes config files
<mikebot> tritium, oh so even after apt-get remove, i'll still have config files?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Ooo, wait, that's in playback.  I probably need capture.
<Yoni> I waned to give a try & check out FreeNX while I'm @ work & I want to connect to my box remotely, any way... after I installed & started FreeNX, all I can get from my client is a blank screen with the X cursor, ay way to fix it?
<tritium> mikebot: right
<FarSe3r> wastrel: yes
<tonyyarusso> How to switch from Playback to Capture view in alsamixer?
<mikebot> tritium, do you know where gtypist installs to/
<ice_1963> apt-get --purge remove file name :)
<wastrel> FarSe3r:  try /usr/bin/glxinfo
<V4Vendetta> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tritium> mikebot: dpkg -L gtypist to find out all the files in that package
<mikebot> tritium, or rather, i mean, under the applications menu..heh
<tritium> mikebot: nope, sorry.  It may not have a menu entry.
<kditty> when i play an mp3 file, its default program is totem movie player, how can i change that?
<FarSe3r> wastrel: ok, one sec
<mikebot> tritium, it's okay..yeah, it doesn't..how can i run it then?
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, move right till you find the channel?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: 'k.  I should really take a bit to read this man...
<tritium> mikebot: run the command I gave you previously to find the binary (under some bin directory)
<Toma-> anyone know why ndiswrapper wouldnt be making a wlan0 for me? ive got the right drivers install, -l shows them, -m has been run and still i have no wlan0
<Nosgoth> hello people! help wanted!
<Langly> modprobe ndiswrapper
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell Nosgoth about helpme
<tritium> You're hiring, Nosgoth?
<FarSe3r> wastrel: i think there is something wrong... i'll reboot and come back later, thanks for your help
<Langly> errm
<mikebot> tritium, and double click that?
<one> toma:  did you insert ?
<Langly> yeah
<tonyyarusso> Nosgoth: Ooo, I'm looking for a summer job.
<Langly> I am tired tonight
<Toma-> one, indeed.
<kditty> toma- i went to the ubuntu forums and found help in the networking section really fast
<kditty> have you tried that?
<tritium> mikebot: no, that should be a path to the binary file.  Type it in on the command line
<WIndows_Sucks_it> I have a Q: can the display (xorg) support 72 refresh rate? I have tried everything in xorg.conf and nothing works it just breaks
<tritium> WIndows_Sucks_it: depends on your hardware
<Nosgoth> sorry, i did not even speak english
<mikebot> trit ah perfect, thanks
<tritium> get it working, mikebot?
<tonyyarusso> WIndows_Sucks_it: Have you read through !fixres for how to do that, or did you just jump right in?
<WIndows_Sucks_it> tritum: the hardware supports it, at least it does on windows, I have the right drivers installed on ubuntu, 3d runs fine
<mikebot> tritium, yeah, thanks
<tritium> WIndows_Sucks_it: xorg certainly can too
<Nosgoth> when can I find ubuntu audio drivers for dell optiplex GX1??
<WIndows_Sucks_it> Ok, thanks
<Toma-> kditty, no luck
<WIndows_Sucks_it> Just making sure, I guess I'll just have to keep trying...
<tritium> good night, ubunteros
<Nosgoth> tritium, hablas espaol???
<tritium> Nosgoth: I do.
<WIndows_Sucks_it> could the problem possibly be that I have tv-out enabled?
<Nosgoth> por fin alguien!!
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Emmerac> I LOVE Unbuntu!
<WIndows_Sucks_it> all the sources I found on this (tv-out) were very thin
<tritium> Nosgoth: however, I'm off to bed now.  Sorry...
<Nosgoth> this people are sleepin'!!!!
<WIndows_Sucks_it> seems like nobody uses tv-out on linux
<Nosgoth> wait dude!!
<tritium> Nosgoth: what's up?
<mikebot> how can i check to see if my audio drivers are wokring, cause i can't hear anything...
<Nosgoth> are you into ubuntu drivers??
<Nosgoth> know somethin'?
<tritium> mikebot: did you check the volume with alsamixer?
<tritium> Nosgoth: which ones?
<mikebot> tritium, how do i do that?
<tritium> mikebot: also on the command line :)
<Nosgoth> see, i got a Dell Optiplex GX1
<Nosgoth> it is old
<Psykus> out of curiosity, why exactly does the ubuntu wiki use https?
<Nosgoth> so audio is not working
<tritium> Nosgoth: did you check your mixer settings also/
<tritium> ?
<Nosgoth> is not even detected!!
<tritium> Upi
<tritium> You're sure?
<Nosgoth> I tried it all!
<Nosgoth> i have been searchin' on the web
<mikebot> tritium, heh, i don't know much about ubuntu, i don't know what alsamixer is
<tritium> Nosgoth: lspci doesn't list anything?  What's under /proc/asound?
<tritium> mikebot: no worries ;)
<Nosgoth> and i got nothing
<tritium> Nosgoth: see above questions please
<TeRaHuRtZ>  Is there a option I can set in my xorg.conf to disable taps on my touchpad, tpconfig doesn't seem to wanna work
<Nosgoth> I type lspci, and i does not even appear
<WIndows_Sucks_it> ok 1 more Q: can xorg support strange resolutions other than the standard ones?
<Nosgoth> lspci just list already installed and working pci devices
<tritium> Nosgoth: see my 2nd question please.
<Nosgoth> OK!
<ron_> hello
<TeRaHuRtZ> Damn I've been to 3 channels so far and no one has an answer for me
<WIndows_Sucks_it> well this is tough stuff TeRaHuRtZ
* TeRaHuRtZ crys
<Nosgoth> nothin that refers the audio card
<mikebot> tritium, wait, so i'm still confused as to what to do
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: So your scripting works fabulously; can I do it recursively for a bunch of subdirectories at once?
<Nosgoth> can you tell me about goods sites?
<tritium> mikebot: type "alsamixer" at the command line
<mikebot> tritqoh, i though there was some longer command
<tritium> Nosgoth: cat /proc/asound/cards please
<Nosgoth> so i can stop bother
<mikebot> tritium, they are all high
<mikebot> tritium, the problem arose when i was using easy ubuntu last night--after that my volume didn't work
<tritium> anything muted (MM at the bottom)?
<Nosgoth> nothing!
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: back...
<wastrel> zomg
* TeRaHuRtZ "taps" his head off
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: If it's not too much trouble that is :)
<mikebot> tritium, some stuff is, but not for sound--it's like mic and headphones, etc.
<tritium> Nosgoth: laptop?  Can you please search the output of "sudo dmidecode" please?
<Nosgoth> I ran device manager and there is no sound card
<wastrel> TeRaHuRtZ:  synaptics touchpad?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: not at all, I enjoy a good challenge :-)
<tritium> mikebot: okay...not sure off the top of my head, and I need sleep...
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: I'm in luck then.
<TeRaHuRtZ> wastrel: of course
<mikebot> tritium, okay, it's fine..thanks for all your help
<mikebot> tritium, night
<Nosgoth> not a laptop tritium, but the sound card it is integrated.
<tritium> good night, mikebot
<tritium> Nosgoth: okay.  Well, good luck.  I need to go...
<Nosgoth> thanks dude.
<TeRaHuRtZ> wastrel: any ideas?
<wastrel> TeRaHuRtZ:  add Option "MaxTapTime" "0"
<wastrel>    to the synaptics section in your xorg.conf
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: I'm sure there is a way to do it recursively, but it is an added layer of complexity.  I think it requires using 'find' + 'xargs', and then possibly a loop also
* Xenguy ponders...
<TeRaHuRtZ> heh, bout time, even the gys in #xorg didn't know
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Oh boy.  Last time someone told me something involving xargs I was totally lost.  It worked though, as long as I didn't have to try to modify anything later.
<wastrel> TeRaHuRtZ:  lots of fun touchpad options in /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/README.gz
<WIndows_Sucks_it> the net is flooded with outdated incomplete xorg documents
<TeRaHuRtZ> wastrel: Alright cool
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: there is an alternative to xargs that I sometimes use as a 'plan b'; let me see if I can remember
<danny_osl> any idea on where I can find out where DRI is failing?   Xorg.0.log says it loads properly, glxinfo indicates it hasn't loaded...where's the in-between?
<suture> heh finaly got borderless/transparent windows in metacity
<Nosgoth> somebody has an DELL OPTIPLEX GX1????
<philhanson> Hello all
<ipfw> Xenguy: xfce is sweet
<ipfw> anyone tried the "xgl" stuff that novell is pushing ?
<philhanson> New user here
<ipfw> Nosgoth: those Optiplex boxen can take a beating though ;)
<tonyyarusso> Does Gimp have red-eye removal?
<Psykus> trying to compile an app, and the configure script is saying "configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.0.0) were not met.", however looking in the synaptic package manager, it says I have glib2.0 installed?
<Xenguy> ipfw: yeah, minimalist and lean and very functional (good for older hardware too)
<tonyyarusso> Psykus: You need the -dev package probably.
<philhanson> The built in media player Totem
<Psykus> ok, thanks
<FlannelKing> ipfw: I downloaded the liveCD yesterday, heh.
<philhanson> I cannot play any .avi nor .mpg with it
<WIndows_Sucks_it> so anyone looking forward to Vista?
<ron_> no :p
<mikebot> how do i make a desktop link that will run a terminal line?
<mikebot> like i want a link to run cd et/cbin/blah
<FlannelKing> WIndows_Sucks_it: you mean XP2?
<WIndows_Sucks_it> yes
<jorge_> man I'm so screwed
<shreevatsa> how do I use the Alt-F2 run thing to execute some alias that's there in my .bashrc?
<Nosgoth> ipfw, I've got 9 of those!
<blanky> pingu you here
<WIndows_Sucks_it> the best bloatware in the world
<tonyyarusso> WIndows_Sucks_it: I've made a point of notifying my Windows using friends of the absolutely ridiculous hardware requirements for it, and definitely no.  XP will be the last Windows I buy if I have any say in the matter.
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: I think that's how its going to be for a lot of people
<blanky> quit
<Psykus> tonyyarusso, that's probably only if you plan on using the new GUI
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: especially if they do the TCM thing.
<WIndows_Sucks_it> any predictions on if Vista will be bad enough to flop among users?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: something along these lines (this uses 'Plan B' alternative to xargs, a more traditioanl unixy method): find . -iname *html -exec sed -i -e 's/<br\/>//g' {} \;
<WIndows_Sucks_it> or will it rule the market anyways?
<Psykus> which won't be turned on by default if you have a system that can't run it
<s_spiff> anyone here tried installng enlightenment?
<FlannelKing> WIndows_Sucks_it: it depends on how much they still remove ;)
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Yeah.  I mean seriously, can you really expect people to blow $2000 on a new computer just to upgrade their OS, when here I can pop up Synaptic and be done?
<Nosgoth> unfortunately, breezy DOES NOT detect the audio card!!!
<shreevatsa> I might consider using Windows when it has a decent bash shell :)
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: eh, I don't think people will switch to linux, well, not right away.  Theyll keep using XP for a good while.
<shreevatsa> (not really, not even then...)
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, because they dont know any better.
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: 'k, will give it a shot.
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: That's where we come in.
<FlannelKing> just hope that by the time they buy a new computer, they have the option (real option) of Linux.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: as an example; backup files and modify to suit your needs
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: I've had a fair bit of luck starting people down that path when XP breaks though.
<Psykus> shreevatsa, they have bash for windows
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: oh, yeah.  Definately.
<shreevatsa> Psykus: oh, really? Do you mean Cygwin?
<Nosgoth> COME ON PEOPLE!!! HELP ME HERE!!
<WIndows_Sucks_it> the only reason I vaguely use windows xp is for the graphics tablet which I haven't been able to install on linux, I doubt I will ever get online on windows ever again on my own computer (i'm losing intrest in games too)
<Toma-> shreevatsa, no, http://www.steve.org.uk/Software/bash/
<s_spiff> guys need help with Enlightenment!
<Psykus> games work pretty good in linux via cedega
<Nosgoth> nobody has an DELL OPTIPLEX GX1??
<FlannelKing> philc: you'll need to load mpg codecs, and avi codecs.  Avi comes with w32codecs, and mpg shouldn't be too hard to get either.  But I've no experience with either, so I can't tell you specifics.  Someone probably can though.
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: There's a girl upstairs, broke MSN --> Gaim, broke IE --> Firefox, broke MS Office --> OpenOffice, broke lots of stuff --> Is probably going to consult with her mom about installing Ubuntu as a dual-boot.
<Psykus> and a bunch of games have native linux versions
<Psykus> Nosgoth, not me, I built my system :)
<WIndows_Sucks_it> The performance on high end games is not there yet though
<tonyyarusso> Games are less of an issue for my contacts, since they're mainly students and family, and not into that.
<shreevatsa> Toma-: Thanks, that might save me some day when I'm forced to use Windows...
<Psykus> works really well with the games i've played on it
<WIndows_Sucks_it> PC games are starting to get boring and repetitive...
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: yeah, the funny thing is, for MOST people, linux would work fine.  checking email and the like.  Although I haven't had any experience with mail clients.  And have heard some of htem have problems (or maybe it's that there are no good user friendly ones), but yeah.  For most people, linux suffices.
<mikebot> anyonew know how i can see what's wrong with my audio?
<WIndows_Sucks_it>  saw Doom 3 on cedega, not very good fps
<Psykus> doom 3 has a linux version though
<WIndows_Sucks_it> yea fair enough, that was a little while back for me
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Thunderbird rocks, fyi.  If they have an already Linux-using friend do the install process, and deal with things like !RestrictedFormats, then yeah, it would be perfectly functional and usable for the majority of users.
<Nosgoth> Let me put it in other words, Somebody has a cs4236 integrated audio card????
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: yeah, I haven't had time to install it on my windows box and try it out.  soon though.. whenever I have down time that I can stand to do without checking my mail constantly.
<WIndows_Sucks_it> btw, does anyone know of a good NES emulator on linux, preferably opengl? :-)
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Hehe.  Yeah, I talked my dad into trying it, just for kicks.  He got back to me, and was really pleased about being able to detach attachments from messages.
<mikebot> anyone know how i can see what's wrong with my audio?
<tonyyarusso> How best to blank screen & turn off backlight on a laptop without closing the lid?  (ie, a command)
<WIndows_Sucks_it> thunderbird is the best for average traffic mail usage, people that get insane amounts of mail tend to not like it
<tonyyarusso> WIndows_Sucks_it: Do you know why?
<WIndows_Sucks_it> I'm not sure, I can just deduce that it's the features, they tend to like outlook 2003
<wastrel> yeah t-bird doesn't manage large amounts of messages easily
<tonyyarusso> WIndows_Sucks_it: Hmm.  If we knew which features that would help give direction.
<FlannelKing> one thing Ive heard about tbird, is you can only use one outgoing mailserver
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Do you have some further input?
<wastrel> what's the question?
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: That much seems to be true.
<Toma-> anyone know why ndiswrapper wouldnt be making a wlan0 for me? ive got the right drivers install, -l shows them, -m has been run and still i have no wlan0
<FlannelKing> and, 'large amounts', is that total? like, archives? or just a lot of traffic?
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: What features does it need to manage large amounts do you think?
<FlannelKing> first, define 'largeamounts'? throughput? storage?
<Paedrigh> I've installed Apache2, but can't create new folders or files in /var/www... Please help me
<WIndows_Sucks_it> like 400 emails per day large, but still, who gets that much mail? service departments? ebay power sellers?
<FlannelKing> yeah, tonyyarusso that's one thing keeping mehesitant.  since, I need to be able to use mutliple servers.
<shreevatsa> Does evolution work on Windows?
<wastrel> i'm just talking about user interface.  selecting and managing messages in the UI
<s_spiff> has anyone here tried Enlightenment?
<wastrel> tends to be clunky
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: I wonder if 1.5 fixes that....  Might have to check release notes.
<FlannelKing> eh, I can deal with that.
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: no, I checked recently.  Long after 1.5 was out.
<Xenguy> s_spiff: a bit old school now I think
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Nuts.  Soon I hope then.
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: in my mind, that's shortsighted of Mozilla.
<shukhrat> Hello all
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Did you tell them that?
<Xenguy> s_spiff: I could be wrong, but I think there is 'better eye candy' nowadays
<Paedrigh> I've installed Apache2, but can't create new folders or files in /var/www... Please help me
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: no, I haven't had time to do anything.  I wen't over there the other day, didn't have much activity.
<wastrel> i set up an imap server locally so i can switch clients easily.  i use mutt mostly and t-bird when i want gui stuff.  evo seems to have improved a lot since i last tried it.  there's also balsa and sylpheed which i haven't used for a while.
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Yeah, the channels are a bit slow.  I was thinking e-mail it.
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: use sudo, and set permissions as necessary
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: where email it though?
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: er, with chmod
<linuxboy> Does anybody know how I can make a PXE boot floppy?
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Dunno.  I have some time; I'll look around.  If I find something, I'll send off a message for you.
<FlannelKing> wastrel: yeah, that's what I want to do.  except I have no idea how, or the specifics of imap.  Any good links?
<Xenguy> wastrel: sylpheed is really light/fast/lean
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: eh, I cna look too.  No use wasting your time.  help some people with ubuntu ;)
<Paedrigh> Xenguy: thank you, but I'm not very good with commands. Is tthere now graphical way? :?
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: When I can...  (Limit to what I know.)
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: nautilus I suppose...
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: laugh
<wastrel> FlannelKing:  i just searched the ubuntu forums - chose dovecot as the server, have used courier-imapd in the past - both setup pretty easily.   i have fetchmail->procmail->maildir, then dovecot reads the maildir for me.
<mikebot> anyone know how i can see what's wrong with my audio?
<FlannelKing> wastrel: yeah, alright. so, how does it all work?the IMAP server checks your external accounts? or what? (mail newbie here, or at least, technical aspects)
<shukhrat> how to use broken filter
<shukhrat> ?
<FlannelKing> shukhrat: what's a broken filter?
<tonyyarusso> How to play an audio file as if it were going through the microphone?  For instance, say I want to play something on my computer for someone I'm talking to with Skype, and want to do it directly rather than just hoping my built-in mic picks up the speakers decently?
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: but really, for stuff like this, you'll do yourself a favour to learn the commands :-)
<shreevatsa> mikebot: I don't... but what's wrong with it?
<Psykus> hm, getting all sorts of compile errors when i'm trying to compile this, http://www.metatheme.org/
<Paedrigh> Xenguy: Teach me master, and I shall remember...
<wastrel> FlannelKing:  fetchmail is a pop client that pulls mail from my accounts, feeds it to procmail which filters out spam & delivers everything to maildirs in my home directory.  dovecot is configured to read those maildirs, and i set up my clients to talk to dovecot as the imap server
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: hah :-)
<FlannelKing> linuxboy: I imagine you can find some sort of image on the web, then you just dd it over.
<Psykus> i tried to apt-get it, it said it was referred to by another package, but not actually in any of my repositories
<mikebot> shreevatsa, i don't know--it worked (both xmms and totem) until last night when i tried to use easy ubuntu
<shukhrat> FlanneKing when i install upgrades Ubuntu say me that i have one broken pakage and offer use broken filter
<mikebot> shreevatsa, now i don't hear anything, with the ovlume up, it plugged in, &c.
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: ls -ld /var/www
<linuxboy> FlannelKing: been there, done that
<Paedrigh> so, do I write sudo ls -ld /var/www ?
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: sudo can never hurt
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: I doubt that...
<shreevatsa> mikebot: what do you see? What errors does it give? (I don't know anything much, really; but still could be of help?)
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: In general I mean.  ls is pretty harmless.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: point taken; in this case, context
<mikebot> shreevatsa, i was getting an error with xmms, but now i'm just getting no volume
<wastrel> well i have made excellent progress with pymol this evening.
<FlannelKing> ah, wastrel, so basically I just send it to the imap server after Ive downloaded?  alright.
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: tonyyarusso is right; sudo should only be used when necessary; try first without
<shreevatsa> mikebot: Try playing a file with mplayer at the command prompt, and see what happens?
<Paedrigh> Oh, I was a bit too fast
<FlannelKing> wastrel: does it work the same way for sending? or do you just send it, then send it to imap as well?
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: no worries
<wastrel> FlannelKing:  you're not really sending it to the imap server.  the imap server is reading the directory where your mail is delivered to.
<mikebot> shreevatsa, how do i do that?
<shukhrat> my Ubuntu haven't cirillic charset how to install new charset's ?
<Paedrigh> it says [drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-03-10 12:26 /var/www] 
<pulaski> hi ubuntu live is a gas
<wastrel> FlannelKing:  for sending it depends... heh mail is complicated.  either tell your clients to use your ISP's mail server, or setup a local mail server and have your clients use that.
<shreevatsa> mikebot: start the terminal, and type "mplayer <path to file>/<name of file>"... that is, if mplayer is installed :)
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: OK, so you need 'sudo' to create subdirectories under /var/www
<viller> hi
<Hammer> mail
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: is that what you want to do?
<shreevatsa> mikebot: what is "easy ubuntu", btw?
<Paedrigh> affirmative
<nalioth> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<mikebot> shreevatsa, some program that is supposed to be useful for new ubuntu users, getting things like sound drivers and nvidia, etc.
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: so, mkdir somedirectorythingie
<jhane> ctc
<jhane> helo
<jhane> helo
<Hammer> hi..
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<pulaski> hi jhane
<jhane> helo
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: if you want a regular user to be able to put files in that area, then you can change group permissions or some such
<jhane> asl plz
<Ramnath> do i have to get cedega to play warcraft3 and doom3?
<jhane> noh
<pulaski> I'm using ubuntu live on a friends lapop.  bueatiful.
<Paedrigh> Xenguy: what chmod would you reccomend to set to be able to do so?
<mikebot> shreevatsa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9993
<LePoulpe301> hi all !
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: chgrp yourmainuser /var/www
<wastrel> FlannelKing:  oh, do you mean for saving copies of sent messages?  the client talks to the imap server, which writes a copy to your sent box
<mindkill> i was installing ubuntu 5.10, it completed installing and told me to remove CD, then the system restarted. after restarting (and booting) it was again installing something and some error was caused that said some packages are not installed. the system started in console mode. how can i switch to gnome or even know that it is installed properly?
<LePoulpe301> my agp controller is not detected on my new motherboard ; i'm lost ; anyone may help me ?
<student> tai
<Hammer> mindkill: X
<FlannelKing> wastrel: yeah, saving copies of sent messages.
<mindkill> root@futurex:~# X
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: then: chmod -R g+s /var/www
<mindkill> root@futurex:~#
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: then see what ls -ld /var/www says again
<Ramnath> so wine can run doom3 and warcraft3?
<shreevatsa> mikebot: I'm sorry; I don't see anything amiss there... sorry I couldn't help
<mikebot> shreevatsa, that's okay..thanks anyway
<shukhrat> my Ubuntu haven't cirillic charset how to install new charset's ?
<mikebot> shreevatsa, is there a way i could reinstall all my sound drivers?
<oklinux> is ubuntu run ok on 256 rams ?
<z2274743> oklinux - yes
<mindkill> Hammer: X just returns the command prompt again
<ara> ramanth : get cedega or wine for warcraft3, doom3 can run native
<oklinux> what about 512 ?
<shreevatsa> mikebot: You should ask someone else :)
<WIndows_Sucks_it> wine works ok on warcraft
<mikebot> shreevatsa, okay, thanks
<defrysk> oklinux, yes
<z2274743> oklinux - 512 definitely.
<WIndows_Sucks_it> just ok though, it's not an action game anyways
<WIndows_Sucks_it> whats the minimum memory requirement?
* Xenguy notes that prepending nicks helps those who are /ignoring certain threads...
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know when the bug where Skype makes all other sounds not work during a call will be fixed?
<oklinux> so use 512 defrysk ?
<mikebot> anyone know about reinstalling all sound drivers?
<defrysk> oklinux, more ram = more speed/snappier
<tonyyarusso> oklinux: The actual spec stated is 128 for Ubuntu with X is 128, so 512 should be plenty, but more is always a luxury.
<shukhrat> my Ubuntu haven't cirillic charset how to install new charset's ?
<WIndows_Sucks_it> I installed minix 3 on a 486, can't believe it still worked
<Paedrigh> Xenguy: it says it's not allowed to perform the operations. I tried sudo chmod -R g+s /var/www as well, but nothing happend
<oklinux> will try thanks defrysk and tonyyarusso
<mindkill> Hammer: X just returns the command prompt again
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, Ubuntu specs are 128 RAM, 2GB hard disk.  Vista can't claim that!
<Hammer> mindkill: i'd try reinstalling X
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: hrm, what does 'ls -ld /var/www' say again?
<Ramnath> doom3 doesn't seem to want to install itself
<shukhrat> why my apache when i restarted ubuntu not runing ?
<kditty> is there a general chat for ubuntu where i wont be disrupting any help?
<Xenguy> kditty: ubuntu-offtopic
<Hammer> kditty: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kditty> ok thanks
<Hammer> i'm on a server install now :-p
<Frogzoo> Ramnath: -> http://www.doomsdayhq.com/
<mindkill> Hammer: how can i reinstall X
<shukhrat> why my apache when i restarted ubuntu not runing ?
<Paedrigh> Xenguy: drwxr-sr-x 3 root omnius 4096 2006-03-10 12:26 /var/www
<Hammer> mindkill: you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hammer> X
<s_spiff> Xenguy, what do u think is better now?
<shreevatsa> mikebot: If you don't get help here, head to the ubuntu forums... maybe just the people who can help you are asleep right now :)
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: OK. sudo chmod g+w /var/www
<Xenguy> s_spiff: if you have fast hardware, then gnome or kde I suppose
<s_spiff> Xenguy,  theres openbox, flux, black, meta, e-17 ..i'm all confused as to what to use..
<Paedrigh> Xenguy: it's not reporting anything...
<s_spiff> i'm on gnome
<s_spiff>  but i need a bettwe window maker..
<s_spiff>  metacity is quite crappy
<mindkill> Hammer: i think my installation is broken. how can i only reinstall the packages?
<s_spiff>  so i was tryin to make gnome Enlightened Gnome..
<LePoulpe301> anyone may help me for an agp issue ?
<Psykus> warcraft 3 runs really good under cedega, dunno how it is under wine
<Xenguy> s_spiff: check out xfce4 - it is lean and well-designed.
<Hammer> mindkill: um... dunno
<brent__> hello
<s_spiff> ok...
<brent__> does anyone else have a problem burning cds?
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: can you elaborate?  What exact output are you getting?
<Frogzoo> brent__: what's the problem?
<mindkill> Hammer: can i skip the partitioning and other stuff. and go directly to the installation of the base system and packages?
<brent__> they won't burn
<Ramnath> cedega costs 55 bucks a year... interesting
<brent__> I keep getting asked to insert a blank cd
<Frogzoo> brent__: you mean they come out as coasters? or burn fails?
<gilgarath> I have an odd question, is there a default password for root ?
<brent__> but a blank cd is already inside the cd burner drive
<Paedrigh> Xenguy: my mistake, it says: drwxrwsr-x 3 root omnius 4096 2006-03-10 12:26 /var/www
<wastrel> mindkill:  try startx
<Frogzoo> !tell gilgarath about sudo
<debugger> hi
<s_spiff> Xenguy, wher can i find details on it? wiki has something...but talks about 'maininclusion xfce4'
<brent__> they don't even start burning
<Ramnath> is there a flash-like program for linux?
<wastrel> mindkill:  what did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do?
<brent__> this is with nautilus-burn and serpentine
<wastrel> !flash
<mindkill> xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Xenguy> !tell s_spiff about xfce
<brent__> has anybody else had this issue?
<wastrel> mindkill:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<debugger> I have linux-image-2.6.12-10-686, but the latest available sources is kernel-source-2.6.11.   where is the 2.6.12 sources package?
<V4Vendetta> hey
<oklinux> 512 is much better
<ron_> anyone know of a good news reader for ubuntu?
<V4Vendetta> who was just talking to me, i'm Hammer
<wastrel>  ron_ try pan
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gilgarath about root
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: good, you should now be able to work under that area with just normal user permission/status
<Frogzoo> brent__: if in serpentine -> edit -> prefs ... do you have your cd selected?
<nalioth> ron_: what type of news?
<ron_> i'm using pan atm
<Frogzoo> ron_: pan works for me
<ron_> seems slow :/
<Paedrigh> Xenguy: I bow before the master! Thank you for helping me :)
<brent__> other applications like k3b and nerolinux  work
<V4Vendetta> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Xenguy> Paedrigh: heh, no need to grovel ;-)  yw, good luck
<oklinux> tonyyarusso much better with 512 ram
<mindkill> i'll consider reinstalling the wholething.
<mindkill> :+
<brent__> yes sepentine sees my drive, it just won't let me record to it, neither will nautilus-burn. It just keeps asking for a blank cd with at least 8MB
<tonyyarusso> oklinux: Oh yes.
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: but it wont on 40mb :(
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Dude, what boxes do you have?
<brent__> does anyone know why nautilus-burn would be not letting my cd burner burn anything?
<V4Vendetta> 5gb for / is plenty right, if /usr and /tmp have their own partitions ?
<Psykus> brent__, try using another CD?
<brent__> did that a few times, even different brands
<rsyncx> I installed aol server, and I want to disable it for meanwhile, i wonder where do i go and do that?
<Psykus> oh
<rsyncx> I am a n00b
<brent__> its not my drive because it works fine on windows
<Psykus> no clue then
<gilgarath> ok another question I can read my ntfs partitions through disks in the administration menu but cannot chmod them in media :(
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: old toshiba laptops.  8mb built in, with the 32mb expansion card (thank goodness) trying to install SOMETHING on it.  But, don't have an external serial CDrom drive, so it's difficult (autodetect can't detect laptop hardware, since I isntall from a desktop)
<rsyncx> something rc.update delete aolserver default.
<rsyncx> something like
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Oh man.
<Ramnath> i still don' t understand how to install things i download off of the internet
<tonyyarusso> Ramnath: Such as?
<Ramnath> tar.gz files
<LePoulpe301> anyone may help me for an agp issue ?
<Frogzoo> brent__: I don't see serpentine or nautilus-cd-burn with suid - so I think it's maybe a permission problem?
<rsyncx> is there command for disabling certain services from running?
<brent__> I have searched the ubuntu forums up and down and haven't found a solution for it. This is the major fault of ubuntu, otherwise I an in love with it.
<polpak> Ramnath: most often you don't need to
<shukhrat> why my apache when i restarted ubuntu not runing ?
<polpak> Ramnath: that's what apt is for
<rsyncx> shukhrat, check /etc/default/apache2
<V4Vendetta> 5gb for / is plenty right, if /usr and /tmp have their own partitions ?
<Frogzoo> brent__: just btw, I tried a blank CD in serpentine, & disk usage = empty, so maybe same problem here
<Tanzanian> im new in Ubuntu Help with mp3 playing
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: Im sure I can get something to run.  actually, I ahve.  just... havent found a 16bit PCMCIA wireless card (and havent bought oneoffline) yet.  bugger.
<polpak> brent__:  what's the problem?
<rsyncx> V4Vendetta, you'd be pushing it.
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<V4Vendetta> rsyncx, hmm that's how i did it
<brent__> frogzoo, I thought that might be it, but is that normal? Serpentine does work with sudo
<Madpilot> Tanzanian, see ubotu's link above ^^^
<thenuke> Ramnath: like you have been told, most software you find and install with apt-get & synaptic..  but .tar.gz is a compressed package, tar -xzfv uncompresses it
<brent__> but what would I need to do to fix this?
<polpak> V4Vendetta: even with /usr and tmp on / I only use like 8 gigs
<rsyncx> V4Vendetta, i'd put 10 gigs at least unless you do usr.bin / lib elsewhere
<brent__> polpak, I cannot get nautilus-burn to work
<V4Vendetta> rsyncx, usr/bin is somewhere else
<V4Vendetta> polpak, yea i have /usr on a 20gb partition
<brent__> it just keeps asking me for a blank cd with at least 8MB
<polpak> V4Vendetta: lot of empty space then =p
<V4Vendetta> polpak, / doesn't actually store anything really..
<shukhrat> rsyncx it say's # 0 = start on boot; 1 = don't start on boot
<shukhrat> NO_START=1      how i can change  this ?
<brent__> my cd burner is kind of old, could this have something to do with it? it works just fine in windows though
<rsyncx> V4Vendetta, you might need separate partitions off if data changes alot in the particular one.
<V4Vendetta> rsyncx, what do you mean?
<V4Vendetta> rsyncx, i have 4 partitions, one for / one for /tmp one for /usr and one for /home
<rsyncx> rsyncx, say you do alot of databases , the  /var/db , would be a candidate for its own parition.
<shukhrat> NO_START=1      how i can change  this ?
<rsyncx> put 0
<shukhrat> rsyncx it say's # 0 = start on boot; 1 = don't start on boot
<V4Vendetta> rsyncx, oh, i never use databases
<rsyncx> V4Vendetta, fragementation prediction code is so good nowadays, and people have so much space, that partitioning doesn't matter, in terms of fragmentation.
<V4Vendetta> rsyncx, yea, i think i did it right this time
<rsyncx> on gentoo i put, /var/tmp and /usr/portage in different folder, because it changes cardinally every day, for example. with ubuntu you have no such worrries.
<brent__> is there a command that I need to issue to let me use the burner, if it is permission problem, because I'd love to hear a solution that easy.
<rsyncx> but what  is the command for disabling aolserver ?
<rsyncx> or disabling a service?
<rsyncx> like apache, exim etc.
<Frogzoo> brent__: nautilus-cd-burner works for me fine, but serpentine doesn't seem to want to burn random files
<rsyncx> i don't have anything on aolserver in /etc/default dir and i have no idea where to look
<dabaR> rsyncx: sudo invoke-rc.d serviceName stop
<DoctorX> Hey room, having a trouble installing. I get to the part where it loads up to partition but after that nothing happens.
<DoctorX> Just the blue background w/ a grey bar at the bottom.
<Frogzoo> DoctorX: mebbe try disabling acpi - sometimes that's needed
<V4Vendetta> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<DoctorX> Forgzoo, whats acpi?
<danny_osl> in case anybody's wondering, I solved my DRI problem
<DoctorX> I'll disable it but I'd like to atleast understand it too. :)
<Frogzoo> DoctorX: just from the install boot prompt, pass 'linux acpi=off'     acpi is a power mgt system
<vars> how do i tell what is the best sound driver to instal, i am using server wioth flucbox
<danny_osl> glxinfo | grep OpenDriver indicated it could not find a specific driver in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/ which is an empty folder
<DoctorX> It is a lappy
<danny_osl> so I created a symlink from /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri --> /usr/lib/dri
<danny_osl> since debian's packages reside in the former, but ubuntu's are in the latter
<Frogzoo> vars: consider installing 'esd' - it allows playing multiple sound sources
<Frogzoo> !esd
<Frogzoo> !tell vars about esd
<DoctorX> Unrelated question, is it possible to use a laptop as a monitor for a desktop?
<LePoulpe301> anyone may help me for an agp issue ?   http://pastebin.com/595909
<Frogzoo> DoctorX: no - only as an x server
<Imsdle> can somebody help me?
<Imsdle> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Imsdle>   skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is installed
<Frogzoo> !tell Imsdle about skype
<V4Vendetta> how do i enable the control+alt+delete brings up gnome taskmanager?
<damian_> can i safely remove gnome and most of its programs
<Tanzanian> Anyone in here aware of a p2p program for Ubuntu... please let me know, Im knew
<Madpilot> Tanzanian, BitTorrent works automatically
<damian_> do i need gnome to run gnome programs or is only having gtk fine
<damian_> i use xfce now and no longer need gnome installed
<Madpilot> damian_, you just need the gtk libs
<Madpilot> damian_, just like you only need the kde libs to run KDE stuff - I run k3b in Gnome
<damian_> Madpilot: and so i can safely remove most of gnome then
<Tanzanian> madpilot: i just cant start it.... im looking for MP3 and Videos... how do i go about it?
<Ramnath> doesn't anyone find the lack of straightforwardness that linux seems to have frustrating?
<cfk> I have 3 vga cards plugged in - how do I enable the other 2?
<Madpilot> Tanzanian, find a site with torrent files, click on a .torrent link, it should just work
<Tanzanian> oooh ok
<FlannelKing> Ramnath: straight forward regarding what?
<Tanzanian> Madpilot: Thanks let me check
<Ramnath> windows was simple
<Madpilot> Ramnath, it's more straightforward than MS, in a lot of ways - but there's more stuff to do in Linux
<Ramnath> just double click an icon and every thing was installed
<Frogzoo> V4Vendetta: I'm guessing   system -> prefs -> kb shortcuts
<DoctorX> Is there a command to check the disc integrity before starting the install?
<Frogzoo> !tell Tanzanian about azureus
<FlannelKing> Ramnath: its the same way with linux,  with a reasonable packaging system, once you get the software, you double click, it installs.
<damian_> can i SAFELY remove ubuntu desktop? what exactly will that get rid of?
<Ramnath> it didn't take a bunch of time to get games running in ms...
<FlannelKing> damian_: I believe it's just a pseudo package.
<Madpilot> damian_, ubuntu-desktop isn't important
<Frogzoo> Ramnath: for any OS there's a learning curve - just for doze, it's 'assumed' knowledge
<FlannelKing> Ramnath: take that up with the game makers.  They're the ones who only make games for windows (and thus we have to tweak things to get them to run on linux)
<damian_> yeah just figured out thanks anyway
<Healot> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> damian_: ubuntu-desktop is an empty package that depends on the entire ubuntu base system
<Healot> it lists the other packages to be installed... safe to remove, but not recommended
<Ramnath> hahaha
<Ramnath> the learning curve on linux is wonderful
<do_me_nice> why dont i have the unmount command
<do_me_nice> and how do i get it
<do_me_nice> ?
<boyeestudio> hello
<ddonky> it's called 'umount' no 't'
<Frogzoo> do_me_nice: 'umount'
<Madpilot> ddonky, you mean no first n :P
<ddonky> lol
<do_me_nice> aww
<do_me_nice> thanks
<Ramnath> i still can't get anything to run on that wine program
<ddonky> too late here, for that kind of talk :)
<ddonky> umout
<Frogzoo> Ramnath: I'm actually disturbed that once everything's all setup, there's so little left for me to play with :(
<Healot> Ramnath, just use Windows to run Windows applications...
<Ramnath> i don't have windows
<Frogzoo> Ramnath: 2 points about wine - use the wine from stock repo NOT from sourceforge, & 2, install winetools & do the base install
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, there's something like 16,000 packages in Ubuntu's repos - you can't possibly have explored them all! :P
<Healot> buy...
<Healot> :)
<DoctorX> Frogzoo I turned off all power management in the bios and ran the install as linux acpi=off
<DoctorX> still nothing after the partitioner loads
<DoctorX> just blue screen w/ grey bar at the bottom
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: yes yes, what I mean is, there's so little need for maintenance - I actually have to get on with getting real work done, instead of fiddling
<Healot> don;t depend on Windows program when your actually use GNU/Linux... Wine project is a mistake
<damian_> do i have to keep the gnome language packs? -language-pack-en
<Ramnath> a mistake because why?
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, I've found all sorts of things to fiddle with, more than I ever did in Windows, because the base is so stable for experimenting on
<Frogzoo> DoctorX: I'd suggest googling for 'breezy + install ' + whatever hardware might be having issues
<Healot> not really, damian_, if you prefer the default non-localized Posix/C
<nem> svp j'ai un petit probleme
<nem> oups sorry
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Healot> c'est que? nem ?
<n3m3s1s> :)
<damian_> MAdpilot can i paste something to you
<Madpilot> damian_, pastebin it
<damian_> lazy
<damian_> adress?
<Frogzoo> !pastebin
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<selbstmord> Hmm, anyone running Cedega 5.0.3 here?
<ichigo-san> i cannot get my sound working, normally when i restart after sound sstops working i will work again
<m0ns00n> Is Ubuntu incompabitle with SATA drives?
<Ramnath> Ubuntu- How many hoops are you willing to jump through?
<Madpilot> m00s3s, not at all - my only HD is SATA
<Healot> m0ns00n, it is compatible with ANY Sata drives... maybe for not the latest SATA2
<m0ns00n> Healot: It can't find my disk
<m0ns00n> Healot: And I don't have any bios options of making it run like a /dev/hda* disk
<Healot> it's /dev/sd*
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Healot> GNU/Linux treats most SATA drives as SCSI drives
<ichigo-san> anyone know what to do to get my sound working?
<linuxboyfriend> how can i upgrade my distro from breezy to dapper?
<Healot> m0ns00n, if you prefer, try using System->Administration->Disks
<Healot> or run Gparted (from Live CD or install it if you have an Ubuntu installed)
<tonyyarusso> linuxboyfriend: Just like in !update, but s/breezy/dapper/ and s/hoary/breezy/.  See !dapper if you haven't.
<Madpilot> linuxboyfriend, Dapper is still in development - it'll be stable/released in mid-April
<linuxboyfriend> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<linuxboyfriend> Madpilot: so, is there any danger in upgrading?
<Madpilot> linuxboyfriend, Dapper isn't stable yet, stuff could well break for you
<Ramnath> this is absolute lunacy
<linuxboyfriend> Madpilot: but i noticed that a lot of people, here, did this?
<Madpilot> linuxboyfriend, yes, they have, and it seems to be working - but it's riskier than just staying with Breezy for now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linuxboyfriend: A lot of people here aren't running production boxes or have slight sanity issues. :)
<shreevatsa> One of my friends has a Sis-SATA disk (only)... Hoary, and I think Breezy too, couldn't be installed on his comp. Will Dapper be any better?
<Madpilot> Ramnath, are you just here to make random snarky comments, or are you here for an actual reason?
<tonyyarusso> linuxboyfriend: You can get dapper-specific talk in #ubuntu+1, btw.
<DoctorX> Is there anyway to try and partition the drive outside of the installer, then just skip that step?
<linuxboyfriend> PuMpErNiCkLe: i am also not running production boxes :)
<V4Vendetta> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<V4Vendetta> !javadebs
<polpak> DoctorX: yeah, you can do it with a live CD using gparted
<Healot> just a recommendation, don;t run Dapper release on any production or "money-making" machine :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linuxboyfriend: Then if you have sanity problems, feel free to upgrade. :D
<ichigo-san> !javadebs
<tonyyarusso> If only my machine made money...
<DoctorX> polpak will it handle everything automatically like the installer would?
<Healot> hehe
<Healot> mine does...
* tonyyarusso thinks he needs a better printer for that.
<shreevatsa> Ramnath: Wine is for running evil Windows programs, stop trying to use it ;)
<Ramnath> doom3
<Ramnath> come on
<tonyyarusso> Ramnath: Doesn't that have a native Linux build?
<polpak> DoctorX: I'm not sure what you mean. It'll repartition your drive.. You'll still need to run the installer to install, but you won't have to set up your partitions.. You just have to tell the installer what to mount where
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doom3 is available as a linux binary, isn't it?
<Ramnath> no not at all
<Healot> Doom 3 has a linux version... it's binary, but who really cares about the source here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yes ---> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<polpak> Ramnath: you can run it natively
<DoctorX> Polpak, I have no idea how im supposed to partition it though
<Ramnath> i popped the cd in and nothing
<polpak> Ramnath: that doesn't mean anything
<Ramnath> kill me
<polpak> Ramnath: ... it's really not that hard
<Healot> i will...
<polpak> Ramnath: I'm pretty sure there's even a howto
<Healot> if you keep whining :)
<Madpilot> Ramnath, have you checked google for Doom3-on-Linux info?
<tonyyarusso> Ramnath: I think you have to get the game going first, then people kill you.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: hehe
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, it's usually demons killing you in Doom, isn't it? ;)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Hi!
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I wouldn't know; I'm guessing.
<polpak> DoctorX: I'd recommend 3 partitions. One 10gig partition for /, another partition for swap (twice your ram in size), and then mount the rest on /home
<DoctorX> Dont have 10 gigs on the laptop
<Healot> polpak, good suggestion
<DoctorX> only 6 or 7
<polpak> DoctorX: eh.. Ok, then just make 2
<shreevatsa> what's wrong with just one partition?
<polpak> DoctorX: Ideally you'd want /home on a separate partition, but with that little space it hardly matters
<DevGet> Hi all
<Ramnath> i wish i had more alcohol
<polpak> shreevatsa: if /home is not on / it makes it easier to reformat & reinstall w/o losing data
<DoctorX> Isnt there something special I have to do to get the laptop to be able to standby/hibernate?
<shreevatsa> polpak: Oh, I see... I hadn't thought of that
<polpak> DoctorX: nope, not really
<Ramnath> ugh jeez
<DevGet> I have problems with the nvidia driver in dapper, when X starts it said that it can't find it, but I have nvidia-glx installed
<Healot> DoctorX, in fact, yes... need to install "apmd" >> the thing that enables ACPI-related stuffs
<polpak> !tell DevGet about nvidia
<Ramnath> learn linux or spend $140 on a new windows os?
<Healot> like hibernate... sleep... but mostly installed/configured by default
<polpak> Ramnath: it's really not that hard
<Healot> buy a Windows copy, Ramnath, cheaper
<polpak> Ramnath: just need to read the howto
<Healot> read and understand it, then try it out,....
<DoctorX> Well I can't use the installers partitioner, if thats whats supposed to set up the apmd thing
<Healot> GNU/Linux is an advanture
<polpak> DoctorX: no... it doesn't have anything to do with partitioning
<Ramnath> in hell
<polpak> DoctorX: it'll be installed with the core system
<Ramnath> im sorry im just a very snide person
<Healot> well, if you do not prefer to learn, then, Windows copy would be sufficient
<MeTaM> what is the newest kernel?
<DevGet> thx polpak
<MeTaM> in breezy?
<Ramnath> i learned most of the things
<polpak> DevGet: =)
<MeTaM> 2.6.12 is old?
<bina> MeTaM - the latest source is 2.6.15.something
<Madpilot> MeTaM, 2.6.12 is still current for breezy - Dapper will have a new kernel when it releases
<Ramnath> i just can't get cds to do anything
<MeTaM> i remember bad, i have 2.10 kernel?
<MeTaM> okay
<polpak> Ramnath: they're not going to auto-run
<MeTaM> thx
<bina> MeTaM - if you want to find your current kernel version do uname -r
<polpak> Ramnath: you have to open them up and select what you want (except possibly for audio cd's)
<Ramnath> so do i just drag and drop all of the files to that winecfg program?
<MeTaM> 2.6.12-10-386
<MeTaM> is the newest breezy kernel?
<MeTaM> is this'
<polpak> Ramnath: ..... what exactly are you trying to do?
<polpak> MeTaM: yes
<Ramnath> make my games work again....
<bina> MeTaM -  I think so
<Ramnath> god
<MeTaM> hoh, i upgraded good
<Celestianpower> cwillu: You aren't here then I take it ;)
<MeTaM> thank yours:)
<polpak> Ramnath: one at a time. Which game are you trying now?
<Ramnath> warcraft3
<polpak> Ramnath: ok
<polpak> Ramnath: you've installed wine already?
<DoctorX> Bleh this laptop is designed so awkwardly
<DoctorX> Why would the port for mouse/keyboard be on the left?
<DoctorX> Why is the connector for the CD/Floppy (external) on the right?
<Ramnath> i suppose every single little file i could possibly download is on there
<Madpilot> DoctorX, it's a left-handed laptop
<DoctorX> How did I manage to get the only left handed laptop in the world?
<polpak> Ramnath: actually.. what video card do you have?
<shreevatsa> midi files don't play... how do I get midi to work?
<Ramnath> integrated graphics card
<Ramnath> im just waiting for a dvi to vga adaptor
<V4Vendetta> Ramnath, i have one in my drawer :\
<Ramnath> warcraft ran on my older, more worthless integrated graphics deal on the mother board
<tini> hi guys - have a problem - I try to compile bristuff (isdn), but I can't get it to run.. - it says .../qozap/qozap.o]  Error 1 - can't find anything on google concerning that
<tini> hi guys - have a problem - I try to compile bristuff (isdn), but I can't get it to run.. - it says .../qozap/qozap.o]  Error 1 - can't find anything on google concerning that
<Ramnath> it cost 5 bucks
<Ramnath> and the shipping was 10....
* polpak kills his ISP
<KonphuzeD> yo is there some way I can set this edubuntu install to run the gateway firewall pppoe for the network with like dhcp and samba
<Ramnath> no
<KonphuzeD> i can put in a second ethernet card and use this 8 port switch here
<polpak> KonphuzeD: yeah, I've done it before. Works fine
<Ramnath> every second you waste trying to accomplish this is a complete waste of your life
<polpak> Ramnath: you need to either give up and go groveling back to you MS masters or suck it up.
<Ramnath> hahaha ok
<skadum> alut  tous
<shreevatsa> Ramnath: Discovering what's happening on your computer is a waste of your life, and playing Doom3 and Warcraft3 isn't?
<polpak> Ramnath: So far you've mentioned trying to install warcraft3 and doom3 both of which are very well supported under wine or natively respectively
<Ramnath> sarcasm
<Ramnath> please people
<KonphuzeD> polpak, is there a straight forward tool for setting up sared internet lke firewall/gateway ,dns,dhcp, etc....
<Healot> For gaming I prefer and have consoles.. wTF you need PC games for?
<cyphase> Ramanth, what are you having trouble with?
<cyphase> Ramnath*
<polpak> KonphuzeD: you pretty much just need to run the dhcp daemon, and configure your iptables accordingly
<KonphuzeD> i got this listtle computer lab of 6 boxes and one gateway server
<Ramnath> just getting the gist of how things run
<polpak> KonphuzeD: I'd suggest a google search for "Linux Gateway HOWTO"
<KonphuzeD> mmmmmm
<KonphuzeD> and just do that on edubuntu
<Ramnath> i have this wine configuration program running
<FliesLikeABrick> KonphuzeD  google "gentoo home router" and it gives instructions on how to use iptables to set up a router
<polpak> Ramnath: if you've actually installed wine you can probably just double click the setup.exe file on your warcraft 3 cd
<Healot> is LDAP still exists?
<polpak> Ramnath: you don't need to do anything with winecfg for that
<Healot> that linux documentation stuff and s***
<tini> anyone familiar with bristuff ?
<Aegir> KonphuzeD, And if you're more familiar with Cisco IOS, Quagga might make you jump up and down whooping and hollering. I know I did!
<Healot> GNU/Linux for CIsco yay!
<KonphuzeD> Quagga
<Ramnath> it's a setup.mpq file
<Ramnath> and it does nothing
<KonphuzeD> !Quagga
<FliesLikeABrick> Ramnath  not that one...
<ubotu> KonphuzeD: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<FliesLikeABrick> use the exe
<FliesLikeABrick> mpq is just a blizzard data file
<Healot> muahaha
<Healot> you can't tell which is the executables?
<Ramnath> autoplay and install exe don't work either
<Aegir> mpq is an archive. MoPaQ.
<Ramnath> there is no setup.exe
<polpak> Ramnath: what exactly happens when you double click install.exe
<Ramnath> no program start menu found
<cyphase> Ramnath, my friend installed Warcraft 3 on Wine right in front of me
<cyphase> you just run setup.exe
<cyphase> or something like that
<Ramnath> well im really glad that your friend accomplished that
<cyphase> thanks
<cyphase> i'll tell him
<cyphase> ;)
<polpak> Ramnath: try from a terminal
<Healot> wine <some exe>
<polpak> Ramnath: cd /media/cdrom && wine install.exe
<Healot> Do you drink the real wine?
<Ramnath> im drunk on wine
<Jivenix> any good software modeling tools for ubuntu?
<DoctorX> I was really hoping for a trouble free install :(
<Healot> Diagram? UML, Jivenix ?
<Ramnath> but its better than chugging the vermouth
<polpak> Jivenix: you mean UML type stuff?
<Healot> or 3D modelling?
<Jivenix> both diagram and uml would be nice
<FlannelKing> Jivenix: Umbrello
<Jivenix> thanks
<polpak> Jivenix: Dia and umbrello
<Healot> or for Java UML, try Netbeans :)
<polpak> DoctorX: what's up doc?
<DoctorX> Run the install, everything goes fine until I get to the part where it loads the partitioner
<DoctorX> goes to 100%
<DoctorX> then nothing
<DoctorX> blue screen, grey bar at very bottom
<DoctorX> I seem to be able to type things into the grey bar, but they dont do anything
<polpak> DoctorX: this is with a breezy install CD?
<DoctorX> Yup
<DoctorX> The first CD has nano corrupt for some reason
<DoctorX> So I burned a second at 8x, which has passed the integrity check 2x
<polpak> DoctorX: you should try a live CD and do the partition w/ gparted
<DoctorX> Im downloading one now
<DoctorX> which is another blank CD :P
<DoctorX> Hopefully in the future booting stuff off a USB drive will be easy
<Healot> DoctorX, are you a patience person?
<DoctorX> Usually
<Healot> well, I suggest you can wait for the next official Dapper release, and order the official CDs. :)
<Healot> i know I did
<Healot> i just like the Official CDs...
<DoctorX> well I have 25-30 blank CD-R's
<DoctorX> and I already have Win98SE installed on this laptop
<DoctorX> I'd just like to get some variant on it was hoping to try Ubuntu
<shreevatsa> They should send out the CDs so that they *reach* us by April 20 :)
<Ramnath> oh jesus christ
<selbstmord> Anyone here running Cedega 5.0.3?
<DoctorX> slack/suse/gentoo have been reported working on my 'series' of lappy so I might end up trying one of them if this live CD stuff doesnt work
<shreevatsa> Ramnath: What?
<Ramnath> this is screwed
<Ramnath> i have to uninstall it
<Toma-> yay :D PC back up and running after 3 months down!
<Healot> DoctorX, did you tried the ISO first, e.g. mounting it before burning it, see if the image is properly downloaded?
<DoctorX> Well it passes the integrity check
<Healot> btw, what connection do you have, DoctorX ?
<DoctorX> So im assuming its fine
<DoctorX> cable
<Madpilot> DoctorX, you ran md5sum on the download?
<Madpilot> checksum?
<DoctorX> no
<Healot> maybe it's your CD-ROM drive...
<DoctorX> Well if it is the lappy is pretty much useless to me anyways
<DoctorX> as it uses an external CD-ROM
<FlannelKing> you can send it to me!
<Aegir> Hahah
<Healot> or the image doesnot really passes the integrity check...
<DoctorX> Well, i'm redownload via torrent (which checks it for me, right?)
<DoctorX> I figured the same thing so I started redownloading
<DoctorX> flannel, it uses a connection I've never seen before
<DoctorX> :p
<Healot> yeah... might be the torrent metafile that sucked you off the download :)
<DoctorX> Its not USB/Firewire
<DoctorX> The original image was downloaded via HTTP
<ChaosTeam> hi
<DoctorX> My Grandmas work is rennovating all its computers and they are basically giving out the old stuff to employees
<Healot> DoctorX, was it download from mirror or... the official download server?
<DoctorX> ubuntu.com
<Healot> or could you just state the URL?
<DoctorX> It was download via a the download area on ubuntu.com lol
<DoctorX> So im assuming it was official
<Healot> Bt eh?
<DoctorX> This time around, bt, yes
<DoctorX> utorrent
<Healot> did the BT client state any error while download?
<DoctorX> The image im using now was downloaded via HTTP
<DoctorX> w/ no checks
<DoctorX> so idk
<Healot> that's why I prefer official CDs, they have lovely people printed on it :)
<Madpilot> DoctorX, have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<KonphuzeD> teeth and all
<raphael> test2
<DoctorX> Mad: The torrent client should check hash for me
<Healot> yeah... the way they hold hands :)
<cjnodell> hello all
<cjnodell> can anyone tell me where the defaulx x cursors are kept so i can replace them?
<Toma-> what different agp options are there for nvidia? ive got an on-board sis agp controller that doesnt work, the nvidia one, but is there one that uses neither?
<Madpilot> cjnodell, see http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy#HOWTO:_INSTALL_CURSOR_THEMES_ON_UBUNTU.2FGNOME
<rob> thats one fugly url
<Madpilot> wikis tend to create fugly URLs :P
<cjnodell> i will have a look. I hope it is not gnome specific because i do not use gnome (:
<Madpilot> cjnodell, eh - it is Gnome-specific - which WM/DE do you use isntead?
<Healot> Wikiwiki
<k31th> Wats the terminal used in gnome called ?
<cjnodell> I use fluxbox
<afd_> hi! How do I enable the debian menu? A lot of Applications menu entries are not shown, and I know that enabling the Debian menu will show more of them
<Aegir> k31th, gnome-terminal
<Madpilot> k31th, gnome-terminal
<k31th> Know any good  terminals ?
<Aegir> Madnes
<Healot> two people answers...
<k31th> my Konsole is beoken
<k31th> broken (in kde)
<Healot> "good" terminal?
<k31th> yes
<Healot> any terminal is good as long as they can do cli...
<k31th> Healot: i need a tabed one
<k31th> i liked Konsole it worked well with irssi
<Madpilot> k31th, gnome-term does tabs...
<Healot> gnome-terminal is tabbed :)
<Toma-> Ive got my agpgart picking up my sis760 mobo, not my nvidia card...
<k31th> installing.
<Toma-> is there a way to control apggart better?
<k31th> im getting pissed off with this gentoo box tbh... i might put ubuntu bk on.
<Healot> agpgart eh...
<jaycee_N770> Hi all.  Is there a known bug in Breezy causing it to hang at base-config time after the first reboot, if you /haven't/ done the 'copy remaining pkgs to hdd' step?  My box has had apt-get sitting at 99% CPU for hours ...
<k31th> How long is it untill the next ubuntu release ?
<Healot> jaycee_N770, no,,,
<cjnodell> anybody?
<Toma-> ive already put agpgart in blacklist too :/
<jaycee_N770> its just happened on multiple machines ...
<Healot> most of us did that... no hanging time there... maybe it's your hardware...
<Madpilot> k31th, probably about six weeks
<FliesLikeABrick> k31th  month to a month and a half
<DoctorX> Okay
<DoctorX> So its not the image
<Healot> its the CD right?
<DoctorX> This is the third CD, second download of image
<DoctorX> no
<Toma-> brb
<DoctorX> Its either the hardware or a bug
<DoctorX> or both
<k31th> perhaps ill install server apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DoctorX> i.I
<DoctorX> o.O*
<CyberBobCity> Hey Everyone
<DoctorX> burning live CD now
<Healot> DoctorX, can you tell me specific model.brand of your hardware?
<DoctorX> HP Omnibook 900
<DoctorX> 400mhz 64mb RAM
<k31th> etting very pissed off with fixing portage etc. Just dont have time for gentoo atm im so busy... But it is fast
<DoctorX> Thats all I know off the top of my head
<Healot> should take a look of the Fs switch to figure some hardware tweaking,...
<DoctorX> using an external CD-ROM, hotswappable
<danny-khi> My Totem Movie Player does not play any file
<Healot> during the install that is
<Tomcat_> apt wants me to upgrade totem, but can't, because it needs to install totem-gstreamer, while I have totem-xine... as totem depends on either -gstreamer or -xine, why do I have to install totem-gstreamer in the upgrade process?
<danny-khi> How do I play a .rm file
<Tomcat_> !tell danny-khi about codecs
<DoctorX> Once I get the live CD and use it to partition
<danny-khi> where do I found decorders for my totem
<DoctorX> How do I go about -skipping- that step
<DoctorX> ?
<Healot> DoctorX, it's not USB/Firewire based right? DoctorX ?
<DoctorX> No
<DoctorX> Its some other port
<Healot> oh
<DoctorX> thinner and wider than USB
<Healot> older hardware... yeah I think you need to check the F options
<danny-khi> what is !easysource
<LinuxMonkey> anyone know how to reset password on nickserv for freenode? i know this is off topic a bit
<CyberBobCity> Can anyone tell me what is the difference between using apt-get, aptitude, and the Synamtic Package Manager?
<Healot> you know during the install, you press F1, F2 etc... there are some options for unique hardware
<DoctorX> Well its a really light laptop, I just want to keep it around for writing code/papers/web stuff
<Tomcat_> Eh... since when does totem-xine conflict the totem packages? o_O
<Healot> CyberBobCity, they are all the same thing... but dpkg is the base of all Ubuntu package installer...
<Madpilot> Tomcat_, it shouldn't - I just had a totem-xine upgrade a few days ago, it went fine
<CyberBobCity> well I heard using aptitude allows you to uninstall packages and it will uninstall all it's related packages?
<Healot> just replace the totem-gstreamer...
<DoctorX> Healot, how do I skip the partition phase of the install ?
<defrysk> Tomcat_, had the same prob
<defrysk> Tomcat_, just remove totem-xine
<Healot> skipp which phase, DoctorX ?
<DoctorX> partition
<defrysk> Tomcat_, then install totem
<defrysk> Tomcat_, and then again install totem-xine
<dmakalsky> Hi all
<Healot> DoctorX, then you must select "automatic" or "manually partition the disk" option...
<dmakalsky> I am trying to follow the vnc tutorial here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<dmakalsky> for some reason, I can't get it working
<DoctorX> Healot, I don't even- get the partition menu
<DoctorX> Install freezes BEFORE that
<dmakalsky> is anyone familiar with it?
<DoctorX> and it stops the entire install
<DoctorX> so if I can't do the steps before partition and then skip partition I can't install
<Healot> DoctorX, check out the install F switches... see if any of them can resolve your pronlem...
<DoctorX> I have no idea what your talking about
<Healot> nvm... :)
<Healot> you don';t want to figure out stuff, nvm
<Healot> read the Ubuntu doc on the CD first before install... though
<cyphase> what! Mark wants to push Dapper back 6 weeks?!
<cyphase> nooooooo...
<DoctorX> The phrase "install F switches" doesn't even return one result on google
<Healot> duh...
<Healot> nvm, forget what I say anything, zip...
<DoctorX> I'm assuming you mean the install options?
<n3m3s1s> how rm a directory ?
<n3m3s1s> rm -df name
<Healot> YES!
<DoctorX> But I havent seen one to skip a step yet
<Madpilot> !tell n3m3s1s about cli
<n3m3s1s> :x
<n3m3s1s> ?
<oddie> hello all
<Tomcat_> Madpilot, defrysk: I upgraded totem and installed totem-gstreamer, deinstalling totem-xine in the process... however, the new totem-xine package seems to conflict totem and thus wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop... I'm currently trying if gstreamer can do w32codecs, then I won't need xine anyway.
<Auci> Hello, why cant i update? W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Auci> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<DoctorX> Hmm.. could I boot the live CD and then install while running the live?
<Madpilot> Tomcat_, you don't need ubuntu-desktop
<Healot> when you're prompted "boot: ", press any of the F (F1 until F10) keys, checkout the options, see if any of them involves your hardware
<Celestianpower> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<defrysk> Tomcat_, ubuntu-desktop is a virtual desktop , it can be uninstalled safely
<Madpilot> Auci, remove the CD from your sources, then try again
<cyphase> Auci, because the CD isn't in the drive
<defrysk> virtual package*
<cyphase> Auci, do a search (on the web) for source-o-matic
<Auci> thanks
<Tomcat_> Madpilot, defrysk: I'm just always afraid some update might not work if I don't have it (although that's true only for distro version upgrades)... anyway, totem-gstreamer can do w32codecs now, so I guess I don't need xine anyway.
<Tomcat_> Madpilot, defrysk: Thanks though ;)
<oddie> I have a problem with a partition change I have done in windows...when booting back to linux it says 'fsck failed' - 'Give root password for maintanence'. When i give the user password it says 'Login failed'
<Madpilot> Tomcat_, yeah, just be sure and reinstall ubuntu-desktop before you update to Dapper, that's all
<Healot> just install all the gstreamer plugins (most of them in the universe/multiverse sections)
<Healot> walla, working totem-gstreamer
<Tomcat_> Healot: Yeah I tried that once when breezy came out - but gstreamer couldn't do w32codecs... I guess they updated/fixed something, because it works now.
<Healot> yes... ubuntu sucks at multimedia
<defrysk> Healot, ?
<Tomcat_> Eh... no it doesn't. :)
<defrysk> :)
<Healot> it does... at least int previous versions... I would say
<Tomcat_> It's just not the easiest as could be, and I understand that it's not, because they have to stay free. :>
<defrysk> Tomcat_, its very easy if one reads the help pages
<defrysk> Tomcat_,  http://help.ubuntu.com/ ;)
<Healot> yeah :)
<tushkee> i got dapper now, but how do i upgrade to FLIGHT 5?
<Tomcat_> defrysk: I certainly don't have a problem with it. ;) I'm just saying a newbie Linux guy might have his problems with following some things. *might* :)
<Healot> no one reads the Ubuntu documentation before actually attempt the installation... that one is for sure
<Tomcat_> flight 5 is out? Oi. :D
<BobC2> Wow amazing how many people are here...nice
<Healot> yep, nice eh?
<defrysk> Tomcat_, imho its easyer to do a ubuntu install for a linux newby then to install windows for a windows newby
<BobC2> Nice indeed
<oddie> I have a problem with a partition change I have done in windows...when booting back to linux it says 'fsck failed' - 'Give root password for maintanence'. When i give the user password it says 'Login failed'...any idea's?
<BobC2> Is Koffice the office  suite that will come with Ubuntu?
<defrysk> BobC2, with kubuntu it will
<Healot> with Kubuntu, BobC2, but you still can install from ubuntu :)
<oddie> no one...
<Healot> with ubuntu, it OpenOffice...
<BobC2> Ahh Great Healot..THANKS!
<Healot> oddie, just enter your root password?
<BobC2> oh not Koffice?
<Healot> nope, not with ubuntu...
<Madpilot> BobC2, not on Ubuntu w/ Gnome
<cyphase> yay, Flight 5!
<defrysk> BobC2, sudo apt-get install koffice
<defrysk> BobC2, if you prefer kde get kubuntu
<Auci> were is fligth 5
<Healot> oddie, you can run fsck, manually using the live or install CD though
<BobC2> I don't know the difference yet defrysk
<transgress> i've been noticing apt has been going a lot slower when i do stuff lately as it is reading the database and such... is there something i can do to clean things up so it runs smoothly again?
<irma> hello
<BobC2> Was reading about koffice sounded nice
<defrysk> BobC2, why so interested in koffice then ?
<Healot> and next time you boot type "sudo passwd root" to setup your "root" password
<defrysk> BobC2, ubuntu has openoffice wich is pretty good
<Healot> well, I'd say a lot better
<BobC2> Was reading about koffice sounded nice  is it very diff from Openoffice?
<Healot> now OO has a database program, yay to OO's team
<defrysk> BobC2 but you can install koffice with ease
<irma> i have a question.. i have 2 system programs linux and windows.. how can i open files from windows xp if i'm loged into linux(can someone help me?)
<BobC2> Ahhh OK defrysk  ..Nic e to have  that option
<Healot> irma, you need access to your NTFS or FAT disk, right?
<irma> yes
<Madpilot> cyphase & Auci - flight5 hasn't been released yet
<dmakalsky> Could someone help me please with some vnc setup?
<Healot> what desktop do you use, or you prefer command line? iratsu ?
<cyphase> Madpilot, i know
<Healot> irma*
<irma> yep?
<BobC2> I have much to learn but it sounds exciting
<cyphase> but it's close
<cyphase> and the things to expect page looks good :P
<stepore> what's the vnc question?
<Healot> irma, if you're in GNOMe, you should be able to access your NTFS/FAT disks in "File Manager"
<irma> oh
<Jimmey__> I've a laptop, and an old box without a monitor, could I install Ubuntu onto that box with my laptop, somehow?
<Healot> ubuntu should setup your NTFS/FAT drive automatically...
<Healot> but if you have problem, then come back and ask us
<jamie_> hey there
<dmakalsky> stepore, I am getting the following error
<dmakalsky> after configuring xinetd
<dmakalsky> xinetd[8198] : warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected
* cyphase hopes Flight 5 will fix ndiswrapper
<irma> do i need to install something for that..healot?
<Healot> irma, in "File Manager", there is/are some links on the left side named "hd" soemthing
<Madpilot> !tell irma about ntfs
<Healot> no, there is no need to install anything...
<stepore> why do you need xinetd for vnc? what server are you using?
<Healot> just run Application->Accessories->File Manager
<cyphase> Flight 4 broke the Netgear MA111 ndiswrapper driver
<Madpilot> cyphase, was that bug reported?
<irma> ok thanks !
<cyphase> Madpilot, yes, but not by me
<cyphase> Madpilot, i found it through a search
<joshhendo> :)
<irma> and where can i find this file manager?
<Madpilot> cyphase, I gather that any regression like that is treated as a priority bug
<Healot> Application->Accessories->File Manager irma
<jimbo> I'm new to Ubuntu pls help. How can I add a panel with cpu info like I saw on some screenshots at gnome-look.org?
<Madpilot> irma, Places -> Home folder
<Jimmey__> Can I install ubuntu on a box without a monitor.?
<cyphase> Madpilot, it better be, i'm using it on 2 computers :P
<Healot> or that too...
<cyphase> Jimmey__, you can use the monitor to install it then take it away..
<joshhendo> not easily
<joshhendo> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jimmey__> I think the video card on the box's knackered
* alapzaj[AWAY]  eltvolodik a gptl
<irma> is  that the file system?
<Madpilot> irma, the File Manager is like Windows Explorer, basically
<joshhendo> im trying to play a encrypted dvd in xine, though it says it can't play encrypted. is there a way to get it to work. im sure it worked before I reinstalled ubuntu
<Madpilot> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<irma> i see
<Madpilot> joshhendo, ^^^
<Healot> irma, there should be a little tab on the right says "Places"
* cyphase is drooling at all the stuff going into Dapper
<irma> i have about 6 locations
<BobC2> Thanks for being here and for help...cya
<joshhendo> thanks
<Healot> any "hd*", irma ?
<cyphase> can someone currently on dapper tell me the version of the nvidia driver?
<Healot> click on that, if any
<Madpilot> cyphase, packages.ubuntu.com
<joshhendo> im not using dapper untill it is fully released
<joshhendo> :P
<cyphase> yea, i thought of that as i was typing :P
<irma> i'm now looking at file system
<cyphase> joshhendo, me neither, at least on my main machine..
<DCCole> how do i unlock files??
<cyphase> but i have spares :P
<irma> shood it be in home>?
<Healot> "hd*" somethine
<cyphase> yea! 8178!
<irma> i can look in bin,tmp and some ather files
<stepore> DCCole, how do you mean locked?
<joshhendo> cyphase: you can control terminals in the terminal using sudo
<joshhendo> though if they are locked, only sudo can control them
<cyphase> uhh..
<DCCole> i get this little lock above a folder
<joshhendo> yup
<cyphase> joshhendo, i think you're talking to someone else
<Madpilot> DCCole, is the folder in your own /home directory?
<joshhendo> :/
<DCCole> then when i got to run vmware its says it is locked
<DCCole> no??
<DCCole> Should it be
<stepore> DCCole, who does the folder belong to?
<Madpilot> DCCole, if it's not in your home, then the system owns it, not you
<raz0r> hello
<Madpilot> DCCole, right-click on the folder -> Properties
<stepore> hey raz
<DCCole> okay how can i change that
<Jimmey__> How would I install Ubuntu over a serial cable?
<DCCole> ok
<Madpilot> DCCole, under the Permissions tab, who is listed as owner?
<raz0r> can someone tell me how to set my ubuntu pc as a gateway for other win pc?
<lightstep> are there ubuntu repositories with 0install and rox?
<DCCole> david who is me??
<Madpilot> DCCole, what about permissions? If you own it, adjust the permissions tickboxes
<DCCole> cause i copied the folder from a cd
<jquixote> why is it that I see a page announcing the release of flight-5 but it links to a directory that doesn't exist?
<stepore> raz0r, get a router, it's easier. what are you trying to set up?
<DCCole> i think i got it i didnt set it to write
<DCCole> thanks you :-)
<Madpilot> jquixote, that's a 'coming soon' page, not a release annoucement
<hagg8is> hi all
<jquixote> it says "Download Flight 5
<jquixote> Get it while it's hot. ISOs and torrents are available at:
<jquixote>     *
<jquixote>       http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/ (Ubuntu)
<jquixote> "
<hagg8is> needhelp if any 1 can help
<raz0r> i have 2 pcs, directly connected..this pc is 192.168.0.1, the windows pc same .2...how to enable ICS at this sys?
<hagg8is> whats the default Root user password i have just installed
<Madpilot> hagg8is, you'll get actual help only if you ask an actual question :P
<hagg8is> lol
<Madpilot> hagg8is, use sudo and your own user pw
<lightstep> hagg8is, when it asks for password, you need to give it your password
<lightstep> (sorry)
<hagg8is> kool
<hagg8is> cheers ill go try that i need to set the rez of my TFT screen as it pur blinds me
<robinl1> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D::D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<stepore> raz0r, an easy way is to use firestarter (firewall)
<FarrisG>  I bought this yotta raid subsystem. it's a scsi-to-sata box. Anyway, it came with this little one-ended scsi terminator, and I'm not really sure what to do with it. I'm only using one cable, from the yotta to the host system. Does it go on the second scsi plug for the channel I'm using, or on the channel I'm not using?
<jquixote> Madpilot: and nothing on the page says "coming soon"
<Healot> raz0r, Windows ICS?
<Healot> hehe, consult Windows Manual , Start Menu - > Help :)
<raz0r> Healot windows ics is enabled, i want my ubuntu as gateway
<damian_> hi i need the exact line for my fstab to mount 192.168.0.9/"HENDO (D)"/MEDIA
<damian_> hi i need the exact line for my fstab to mount 192.168.0.9/"HENDO (D)"/MEDIA read write...its a samba share btw
<stepore> raz0r, if you have ics in windows, then that will be the gateway for the ubuntu pc
<lightstep> damian_, perhaps try a backslash?
<Healot> raz0r, are you familiar with Linux firewall e.g. Iptables or Ipchains...
<luis_> Hi i have a question. i had PentumIII with ubuntu breezy. Now i have AMD Semprom 3000+ with K8ns ( GigaByte ). The ubuntu breezy 32 or 64 version ever crash in gdm. But drapper 64 with acpi=off works correctly. My question is: Its posible use ubuntu drapper 32 with micro 64?
<damian_> you know what i mean
<damian_> hi i need the exact line for my fstab to mount \\192.168.0.9\"HENDO (D)"\MEDIA read write...its a samba share btw
<Healot> if not try to install, "firestarter", btw I can't figure this out for you though
<stepore> i'm trying to get raz0r to set this up using firestarter, probably easier than using iptables
<lightstep> damian_, i don't know smbfs very well, i use fusesmb myself
<lightstep> (which mounts all the network shares)
<raz0r> i think u dont understand stepore, THIS ubuntu pc is directly connected to dsl modem with 2nd lan device, first lan device goes to windows pc. THIS one must be gateway i dont want the other one
<raz0r> ok i will see if i can use firestarter
<jquixote> Madpilot: is that page http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5?highlight=%28dapper%29 a known issue or have you not seen it?
* k31th install xen on ubuntu
<selbstmord> Anyone here running Cedega 5.0.3?
<damian_> lightstep: synaptic have it?
<lightstep> damian_, but generally, using //192.68.0.9/HENDO\ (D)/MEDIA should work
<Healot> raz0r, the idea is to "reroute" all the traffic from you Windows machine... to you ubuntu machine... so those machines can connect to the net via your DSL modem
<lightstep> damian_, no, you need to compile and install a package
<xstation> hi
<Madpilot> jquixote, last time I saw it there was a big notice across the top, something about 'to be released soon'
<luis_> Hi i have a question. i had PentumIII with ubuntu breezy. Now i have AMD Semprom 3000+ with K8ns ( GigaByte ). The ubuntu breezy 32 or 64 version ever crash in gdm. But drapper 64 with acpi=off works correctly. My question is: Its posible use ubuntu drapper 32 with micro 64?
<lightstep> damian_, but it's not very hard
<jquixote> hmm
<Madpilot> luis_, Dapper isn't stable yet - stick with Breezy
<damian_> hmm i just found a xfce fstab manager that will work:p
<damian_> thanks anyway ill try that program too
<xstation> justed istalled kgpg but have sylpheed-claws but cannot find gpnug  gui
<jquixote> that flight-5 page makes dapper look very appatizing
<edan> hi i have som kerel related qustions can any one help me?
<luis_> yes i known, but under my new hardware, the brezzy ever crash ( 32 and 64 version )
<LinuxMonkey> jquixote yeah it does
<LinuxMonkey> hence why im downloading the daily :)
<jquixote> so, officially, flight-5 cannot be downloaded anywhere?
<Madpilot> jquixote, I've played with the Flight4 liveCD, it's pretty sweet
<melanie_> Can anyone tell me how I can isntall a rpm package?
<Madpilot> melanie_, generally, you don't want to - what's the rpm of?
<stepore> melanie_, use alien
<luis_> Question: Its posble install ubuntu version 5.10 or 6.04 32 bits under micro AMD Semprom ( its x64_86 )
<xstation> melanie: rpm -ivh
<hagg8is> AHHHHH i hate this does my head in lol god u dont really know how much that you need microsoft lol.
<defrysk> xstation, ?
<xstation> defrysk: sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> luis_: Yeah.  AMD64 is completely capable of running 32bit code.
<melanie_> Madpilot,  it's cgoban
<Healot> luis_, YES
<stepore> i've got 5.10 32 bit installed on an anthlon 64
<luis_> rrr i think its my mother board
<Madpilot> melanie_, cgoban is in Universe
<hagg8is> is there any way to force 1280*1024 rez
<Madpilot> !info cgoban
<ubotu> cgoban: (complete Go board), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.9.14-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 225 kB, Installed size: 564 kB
<Healot> 64bit chips from AMD is compatible with all 32bit applications
<luis_> ever crash in gdm with brezzy with version 32 and 64
<Madpilot> !tell hagg8is about fixres
<LinuxMonkey> jquixote check yer PM's
<xstation> defrysk: any help with my question please
<MyST1C> hey, how can I check what CPU I have?? I know it's someting in /proc but I dont know what.
<defrysk> xstation, wich is ?
<jquixote> yups
<glagla>  /server irc.ircanticapolis.net
<stepore> luis_, rock solid on the athlon using breezy
<stepore> 32bit haven't tried the 64 bit
<melanie_> Madpilot,  thanx
<luis_> my micro its semprom
<xstation> defysk:just installed kgpg but have sylpheed-claws but cannot find gpnug  gui
<stepore> MyST1C, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hagg8is> where do i enter scipt to get lnux to do things
<damian_> xfce mount manager
<hagg8is> if i cant log in as root
<MyST1C> stepore, thanks :D
<defrysk> xstation, pfew , no clue sorry
<damian_> hi i need the exact line for my fstab to mount \\192.168.0.9\"HENDO (D)"\MEDIA read write...its a samba share btw
<xstation> defrysk: thanks
<hagg8is> any 1 know
<stepore> luis_, i also installed breezy on an compaq with a sempron 2800 i think? he says it's still running great
<Madpilot> hagg8is, for commands that need root powers, stick sudo in front of them
<hagg8is> yeah where do i enter those commands
<luis_> processor       : 0
<luis_> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
<luis_> cpu family      : 15
<luis_> model           : 44
<luis_> model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+
<Madpilot> hagg8is, eg "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<hagg8is> is there like a cmd promt
<roico> i had a samba firewall problem, even when i opened the right ports... im connected through a router... i added the router ip to "allow connections from host" (iptables), and now it works (i think...),,, is it unsafe to do that?
<stepore> hagg8is, is there a command prompt for what?
<damian_> hi i need the exact line for my fstab to mount \\192.168.0.9\"HENDO (D)"\MEDIA read write...its a samba share btw
<Madpilot> hagg8is, terminal is at Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<luis_> i used ubuntu one year
<luis_> this is my first problem
<stepore> luis_,  what was the exact problem?
<jquixote> damian_: have you tried man samba or fstab?
<hagg8is> cheers thx
<damian_> yes
<luis_> amd semprom 64 k8ns its is my hardware
<damian_> theres something a little bit wrong with the way i was doing it
<luis_> i install ubuntu brezzy 5.10 32 bits
<damian_> so im like fuck it someone will k ow and can tell me
<stepore> luis_, what was the error?
<jquixote> I don't know grep very well, but theres a way to search man pages easily
<luis_> in gdm or desktop ever crah
<hagg8is> so what do i type to get root then
<luis_> the screen its frozen
<jquixote> dunno if "man samba | grep fstab" would work
<luis_> i see the log, but no read eny thing important
<stepore> luis_, have you tried boot paramaters, like noapic, noacpi ?
<luis_> i tried acpi=off
<bigfoot1> what do you call these sort of brackets:    <    >    ?
<Slex> I uncommented the lines in sources.list but it still cant find things like java
<stepore> try some others
<luis_> say me more
<hagg8is> whats 256meg in kb
<jquixote> Slex: what kind of java do you want?
<kditty> how can i change the theme of ubuntu?
<luis_> off this things, not known more
<Healot> jre or jdk?
<Healot> !java
<roico> i had a samba firewall problem, even when i opened the right ports... im connected through a router... i added the router ip to "allow connections from host" (iptables), and now it works (i think...),,, is it unsafe to do that?
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Madpilot> jquixote, man -k samba
<selbstmord> Anyone in here running Cedega 5.0.3?
<stepore> luis_, what freezes, exactly? mouse and keyboard? can you F2 to another tty?
<Slex> jquixote: java plugin for ffox, I did sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<luis_> frezze all, the machine no response ssh
<kditty> !themes
<jquixote> Slex: that's non trivial in linux
<roico> !themes
<luis_> and freze when do login in gdm or loading gnome or i go to text mode in gdm conl + alt +f1 and crash
<Healot> Slex, "j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin"
<stepore> luis_, you can't ctrl+alt F2?
<jquixote> gotta make an -s link to firefoxes plugins directory from java's plugin directory
<luis_> yes i do
<Slex> jquixote: well, then the manual I read seems to be incorrect
<Slex> thanks
<MyST1C> hey, how come in my IPCop router, is it only my windows hostnames show and my ubuntu boxes dont show the hostnames?
<jquixote> Slex: see the ubuntu unofficial guide for that one
<luis_> and i do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<damian_> hi i need the exact line for my fstab to mount \\192.168.0.9\"HENDO (D)"\MEDIA read write...its a samba share btw
<damian_> hi i need the exact line for my fstab to mount \\192.168.0.9\"HENDO (D)"\MEDIA read write...its a samba share btw
<bigfoot1> where is the offtopic chatroom? has the address changed?
<luis_> and i go read logs
<luis_> and crash
<luis_> without  X
<Slex> jquixote: actually it WAS the place where I read it..
<stepore> the logs don't reveal anything relevant?
<Healot> and "j2re1.4"
<selbstmord> No-one running Cedega 5.0.3?
<luis_> Mar 11 10:30:10 luisPC kernel: [   64.046089]  apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
<luis_> Mar 11 10:30:10 luisPC apmd[3970] : apmd 3.2.1 interfacing with apm driver 1.16ac and APM BIOS 1.2
<luis_> Mar 11 10:30:11 luisPC kernel: [   64.922376]  hdd: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<luis_> Mar 11 10:30:11 luisPC kernel: [   64.922383]  hdd: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }
<luis_> Mar 11 10:30:11 luisPC kernel: [   64.922386]  ide: failed opcode was: 0xec
<luis_> Mar 11 10:30:11 luisPC kernel: [   64.984027]  hdd: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<luis_> Mar 11 10:30:11 luisPC kernel: [   64.984034]  hdd: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }
<luis_> Mar 11 10:30:11 luisPC kernel: [   64.984037]  ide: failed opcode was: 0xec
<luis_> sorry for flod
<Healot> yo!
<jquixote> luis_ thats not allowed
<Healot> pastebin please
<damian_> fucked in the head louis
<roico> i had a samba firewall problem, even when i opened the right ports... im connected through a router... i added the router ip to "allow connections from host" (iptables), and now it works (i think...),,, is it unsafe to do that?
<MyST1C> selbstmord, I run cedega but I run 5.1
<luis_> i was sorry
<jquixote> Slex: you read that in the unofficial guide?
<Slex> Yes
<Slex> jquixote: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<luis_> this is the last lines of file syslog
<orangehaw> roico: no it's ok
<jquixote> Ok, if I remember correctly, they have to be compiled by the same compiler, the pluggin and firefox... or something
<jquixote> so, you may have better luck with the sun-jdk
<Slex> oh
<stepore> luis_, hard to say what to try next other than trying boot options
<roico> orangehaw: and why do i have to do it for getting samba to work??? why cant i just open the ports?
<gina> qvnrjuiglnru
<gina> jvnnhu
<gina> rvkvmrkv
<stepore> luis, does it fail with the liveCD too?
<jquixote> roico: because microsoft doesn't want you to
<luis_> the live ubntu brezzy crash
<luis_> XD
<Psykus> is there anyway to get ut2004 sound working at the same time as other apps using sound? i followed the guide here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29 , under "sound mixing", and now other apps can simultanously use sound, but not ut2004...in the settings, it says it uses "OpenAL"
<luis_> and
<gina> yes
<luis_> the knoppix
<orangehaw> roico: probably because it's NAT
<luis_> no crash
<gina> yge3uf3fefyfghweuofc
<selbstmord> MyST1C, You do? I have some trouble getting Fallout to work properly, and it's the only game I want to be able to play in Cedega.
<gina> efjwbf
<luis_> knoppix 32 bits
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<luis_> its is not understand
<selbstmord> MyST1C, I do however get Diablo II to work.
<stepore> luis_, what video card?
<rob> ?
<luis_> nvidia
<gina> ik stop
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gina :p
<orangehaw> roico: just read samba manual, it's perfect
<MyST1C> selbstmord, whats wrong? are there any errors?
<rob> PuMpErNiCkLe, whats going on?
<gina> oke
<stepore> modules look for nvidia?
<luis_> and now i use drivier nv
<luis_> not propieatry driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rob: Just gina acting like someone dumped a cat on her keyboard.
<lightstep> how do i use the session manager tool? it had no sessions, i defined one, now it has both this and Default. but i can't edit or delete any session, and generally the program ignores which session i select
<stepore> did you try the propietary nvidia driver?
<jquixote> luis_: whats the problem? I missed the question
<Psykus> ut2004 says "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy" when I launch it when something else is playing sound
<gina> kop dicht
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<kristopher> I'm using Glade, but it looks really ugly and doesn't have the Gnome theme, does anyone know why?
<selbstmord> MyST1C, Nah, I just get the "please wait" screen and then nothing happens. And if I try to run it in winxp-mode, it says "Fallout requires at least 20mb of free hd space"
* rob shrugs
<luis_> its imposible install propietary driver under brezzy for mi now, ever crash
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol rob
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<luis_> and in drapper, all changes more faster
<Slex> every time I boot up firefox I get a "the file /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found. Please check the location and try again." error
<stepore> luis_, when you run knoppix do an lsmod and find out what it loads for drivers?
<bimberi> +o was scary enough
<selbstmord> MyST1C, Kinda sucks, seeing as playing Fallout is my only gaming-wish for linux at all
<luis_> i no go to configure until aprri
<luis_> yes this not do
<lightstep> Slex, perhaps define another homepage?
<luis_> its a good thing
<stepore> you can install drivers without going into gnome, or Xserver
<luis_> i will try
<Slex> lightstep: ok.. new to linux ;)
<stepore> just boot to command line and apt-get the drivers
<luis_> in drapper yes, but in brezzy i no have time, the system crash in secons XD
<roico> orangehaw: couldnt find it in "man samba"... =\
<jquixote> can you install drivers from in gnome? ;)
<MyST1C> selbstmord, it should work. what if you try something other then xp?
<kristopher> does anyone know how I can theme Glade?
<stepore> luis_, the system crash if you just boot to commandline. NO gdm no gnome???
<orangehaw> roico: which country are you from
<luis_> yes
<roico> israel
<luis_> i go to text mode
<luis_> and do
<hagg8is> hey guys got to say thx a lot got REZ sorted on screen
<luis_>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<luis_> i go to read logs
<luis_> and in a indeterminated moment
<roico> orangehaw: israel, why?
<luis_> crash
<stepore> no, i mean stop gdm from starting all together
<jquixote> luis_: you're not using an external usb cdrom drive to boot from are you?
<selbstmord> MyST1C, I did, I tried all of them, win2k, NT, win98, win95, and all I get is the "please wait" screen and nothing happens
<luis_> not install in hard disk
<hagg8is> does any 1 know if there is any drivers for nvdia 7800gt or ubuto
<luis_> normal hard disk ide
<orangehaw> roico: don't know if there's a language specific website for isreal. Try http://ie.samba.org/samba/
<jquixote> oh
<aguscom> hello
<luis_> its more strang
<stepore> luis_, at what point does it crash from text mode?
<jquixote> did you install something before this started happening, luis_?
<luis_> i don't understash
<MyST1C> selbstmord, im not a cedega god since I just got it today.
<jquixote> hi aguscom
<MyST1C> selbstmord, take a look here transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<luis_> indeterminated ramdom
<Psykus> is there anyway to get ut2004 sound working at the same time as other apps using sound? i followed the guide here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29 , under "sound mixing", and now other apps can simultanously use sound, but not ut2004...in the settings for ut2004, it says it uses "OpenAL" for sound
<stepore> tell us exactly when it crashes in text mode, while you're doing what?
<Psykus> ut2004 says "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy" when I launch it when something else is playing sound
<orangehaw> roico: ow you could also try a GUI config tool for samba
<luis_> i goes 2 week with this problem
<selbstmord> MyST1C, Oh I see. Well, is it working alright for you? I've looked everywhere, and as you can see, I've gotten very few answers.
<selbstmord> MyST1C, well thanks anyway.
<stepore> luis_, have you done a memtest on it?
<stepore> maybe bad RAM?
<dark_light> i created recently a partition named /dev/sda16.. there is my table.. http://pastebin.com/595989 , but my /dev/sda* have only the "sda    sda1   sda10  sda11  sda12  sda13  sda14  sda15  sda2   sda3   sda5   sda6   sda7   sda8   sda9" files.. what should i do? there is any problem to have so many partitions? i heard that extended supports 256 partitions
<Healot> roico, try "sadms" -- available at sourceforge.net. for active directory/samba etc...
<MyST1C> selbstmord, sorry I couldnt been any help, but 5.1 works GREAT for me
<Chousuke> Psykus: that's normal
<MyST1C> tho all I play is tactical ops
<selbstmord> MyST1C, I've tried 5.0.2, 5.0.3, 5.0.1, 4.2.1 etc
<dark_light> i am using breezy 5.10 with 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<Healot> me too
<MyST1C> selbstmord, I think 5.1 is the latest one
<luis_> mmm, not but this is not problem but   The ram its new and its KINGSTON, and windows XP not frozen (rrr) and ubuntu dapper 64 works good
<ubuntu> hey gus
<MyST1C> hey hey
<luis_> now i am using drapper 64
<ubuntu> i really need some help
<ubuntu> like alot
<orangehaw> ubuntu: what's up
<Healot> ask then.. ubuntu
<Psykus> Chousuke, so there's no way to play ut2004 with audio, with something else using audio at the same time?
<selbstmord> MyST1C, yes, but I'm running the engine 5.0.3, and there's also some cvs versions I've tried
<jquixote> I have some
<ubuntu> i am trying to copy my whole windows hdd to an external lacie drive
<stepore> luis_, sorry man, don't know what to say, except load the modules that work in dapper or knoppix
<hagg8is> i have downloaded the linux drivers for my grx card is there any where than i need to put the driver before i put in the line of coade in terminal
<ubuntu> so i threw in the ubuntu live cd
<ubuntu> and now im stuck
<MyST1C> selbstmord, aah ok. I know very little about cedega
<orangehaw> ubuntu" what's wrong
<selbstmord> MyST1C, Yeah, same here
<jquixote> ubuntu: bacula or norton ghost
<ubuntu> i am trobuled using ghost
<luis_> i will  enter with knoppix and i will see the modules, and return to ubuntu. For CMP
<ubuntu> i cant figure it out
<MyST1C> selbstmord, well I hope you can get it to work for you :)
<jquixote> ubuntu: in what way are you stuck?
<roico> orangehaw: its configured, i just dont understand why it doenst work when i opene the right ports...
<selbstmord> MyST1C, we'll see, I guess :)
<stepore> luis_, good luck
<ubuntu> and it dont want want to mess anyting up
<dark_light> has someone at least a tip? :(
<luis_> yes
<hagg8is> i have downloaded the linux drivers for my grx card is there any where than i need to put the driver ( its a .run file) before i put in the line of coade in terminal?
<ubuntu> well, first i need to see the windows hdd
<luis_> i don't understand this problem
<ubuntu> then i need to cp EVERYTHING over to my external drive
<luis_> its my first problem with ubuntu
<ubuntu> but i cant mnt my drive
<luis_> i thing its my mother board
<stepore> but if it works in dapper and knoppix, it shouldn't be your mother board
<ubuntu> and i cant get the right sude privliges to cp everything over
<luis_> lol, but ubuntu brezzy 32 and 64 ever crash
<luis_> this is i not understand
<jquixote> with norton ghost, you have to install norton ghost on the OS being copied
<luis_> and live ubuntu brezzy 32
<ubuntu> oh really/
<luis_> ever crash
<dark_light> luis_, are you saying this to me?
<jquixote> I can help you with norton.. use it a lot
<ubuntu> can i apt-get it?
<luis_> my inglish its very bad
<rixth> Is there a command to switch workspaces?
<jquixote> ubuntu: norton?
<stepore> luis_, you english is fine
<ubuntu> yeah
<jquixote> no
<ubuntu> well, i just need to make a basic clone of my hdd
<luis_> i am spanish
<ron_> norton ghost
<ubuntu> yeah, really can't figure it out
<stepore> i can tell
<jquixote> ubuntu, I'll help you figure it out in a side channel
<ubuntu> i am affriad that i might mess something out
<ubuntu> pm me
<hagg8is> hi all
<luis_> well go to reboot system to see with knoppix the modules
<roico> from samba howto: When configuring a firewall, the high order ports (1024-65535) are often used for outgoing connections and therefore should be permitted through the firewall. It is prudent to block incoming packets on the high order ports except for established connections.
<luis_> thx for you time
<orangehaw> roico: does it function when you're accessing it from a computer outside of your lan
<stepore> good luck
<ubuntu> jquixote: pm me
<hagg8is> what drivers of the Nvdia page do i need for my 7800 gt on the g4 bit edt of Ubuntu?
<jquixote> ubuntu: i did.. you try me
<luis_> and its good known ubuntu 32  works under micro x64_86
<ron_> anyone use PAN?
<hagg8is> what drivers of the Nvdia page do i need for my 7800 gt on the 64 bit edt of Ubuntu?
<luis_> its a first step to solution
<luis_> bye
<roico> orangegaw: what fuctions?
<stepore> ciao
<dark_light> (i have a problem with partitions, can someone help me?)
<ron_> whats the partition prob?
<jquixote> ubuntu: I tried to pm you.. you try pming me
<hagg8is> can any 1 help
<hagg8is> what drivers of the Nvdia page do i need for my 7800 gt on the 64 bit edt of Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> jquitxote: not working. just join #sqw
<dark_light> ron_, i will repeat:
<dark_light> i created recently a partition named /dev/sda16.. there is my table.. http://pastebin.com/595989 , but my /dev/sda* have only the "sda    sda1   sda10  sda11  sda12  sda13  sda14  sda15  sda2   sda3   sda5   sda6   sda7   sda8   sda9" files.. what should i do? there is any problem to have so many partitions? i heard that extended supports 256 partitions
<dark_light> there is any problem with 16 or more partitions?
<ron_> O.o
<ron_> over my head
<ron_> sorry
<elad`> Please recommend a usenet-grabber.
<ron_> pan
<ron_> elad
<elad`> URL?
<elad`> http://pan.rebelbase.com/ ?
<w3svc> howto check if there is packages installed twice or double?
<ron_> http://pan.rebelbase.com
<orangehaw> roico: I don't exactly know what you mean, but i assume you've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<dark_light> ron_, "over my head" means "i don't know" ?
<ron_> yeah :/
<dark_light> ron_, english isn't my first language :)
<ozzie> hi all
<dark_light> ron_, np.. ^^
<ron_> oh
<ozzie> i am trying to install nforce drivers and when i try keeps telling me to install binutils whats that ?
<ron_> The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities
<ron_> ozzie
<hollandlucas> Hi
<cedric__> hi !
<hollandlucas> Would you guys recommend using prelinking if running KDE?
<ozzie> where do i get that
<Tomcat_> ozzie: Install build-essential package
<ozzie> where do i get that mate
<Hoxzer> how do I make folder writable to all users?
<ron_> synaptic
<Tomcat_> ozzie: Synaptic, apt-get, whatever you want. :)
<ozzie> ok ta brb ill go see if i can find it
<Tomcat_> Hoxzer: chmod o+w $folder
<cedric__> i want to compile wine sources but i've not "acceptable c compiler"
<Hobbsee> cedric__: install build-essential
<orangehaw> Hoxzer: shares-admin
<w3svc> where can i find the gui thats shows my installed hardware?
<cedric__> ok
<Tomcat_> w3svc: System => Admin => Device Manager
<ron_> device manager
<ron_> opps
<matt__> anyone know how i can get the w32 codecs
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<w3svc> Tomcat_, thanks found it but... i need to change the drivers aswell
<elad`> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<ron_> anyone use PAN?
<orangehaw> ron_: yeah
<ron_> have you tried this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23434&highlight=pan
<Classic-> In how many days cds will shipit?
<cedric__> thanks Hobbsee
<orangehaw> ron_: no, why
<Hobbsee> cedric__: no problems :)
<ron_> i get to "make" and it says "bash: make: command not found"
<Hobbsee|away> ron_: install build-essentials
<orangehaw> ron_: why not use the repository
<ron_> its slow
<ron_> :/
<compubomb> got a question, how should i go on attempting to proove to a library that ubuntu is free if they won't listen to me ? I goto a local community college and i gave them 4 left over ubuntu cd's after i ordered from shipit.ubuntu.com
<ron_> line speed is max but the program freezes
<compubomb> basically, they told me if i cannot get the makers of ubuntu to fax them a written letter saying they can catalog the cd's that they won't carry it.
<Moif> Morning
<hollandlucas> morning mate
<Tomcat_> compubomb: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu has some legal writing somewhere on the CD... you could show them that.
<johnnyb> compubomb, give them a copy of the source code
<orangehaw> ron_: ah ok. Did you report that bug and tried to find why it freezes?
<Tomcat_> compubomb: Do they need free as in freedom or free as in beer?
<judgen> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.11) does not match your running
<judgen> kernel (version 2.6.12-10-686-smp).  Even if the module were to compile
<judgen> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<judgen> what do i do?
<hollandlucas> I don't think they would know what to with the source
<compubomb> Tomcat_: unfortunately, all the cd roms at my campus at disabled via the bios so they cannot see the legal documentation.
<w3svc> how do i install new hardware drivers? a easy way if there is
<johnnyb> compubomb, point them to the website
<johnnyb> or the GPL
<Tomcat_> compubomb: Well you could print it out...
<compubomb> johnnyb: i think i'm comming to realize that these women are total drones who don't even know how to be librarians
<judgen> w3svc: apt-get them
* cyphase needs to get Dapper onto a decent machine, not the 850MHz 128MB thing it's on now..
<elad`> Anything for Linux that works with NZBs?
<Tomcat_> compubomb: Most "librarians" don't even care about current copyright legislation...
<johnnyb> compubomb, take them a laptop with it running ubuntu and show them
<cyphase> although it's running very well for the specs
<hollandlucas> And I think, I'm coming to realise that RPMs suck
<arnoud> hello all
<arnoud> I have a Q
<hollandlucas> then you should ask maet
<hollandlucas> *mate
<arnoud> Why is it impossible to install Ubuntu on my laptop *E drive*
<Tomcat_> compubomb: And they should, because if it stays the way it is, in 50 years there won't be anything to have a library for... DRM and digitally restricted stuff everywhere.
<cyphase> hollanlucas, they suck big time :)
<bimberi> compubomb: Did you point out the text on the CD "You are legally entitled and encouraged to copy, share and redistribute..."?
<cyphase> apt-get ruleZ!!!!!!11!!!11eleventy
<arnoud> I insert the bootdisc, and it starts up... but then it stops and I only have a black screen
<hollandlucas> First of all, there is no E drive when it comes to unix
<arnoud> I know
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, anyone know how to get an MP3 player to work on ubuntu ?
<jquixote> I love that eleventy bit
<jquixote> tickles me pink
<arnoud> but I made space under windows on the e drive
<RemyLaptop> any ideas what program to use ?  it's a rio 500
<ron_> orangehaw: i haven't i was hoping this would fix it :/
<compubomb> bimberi: i did, and they looked at me as though i were playing a prank on them.
<hollandlucas> well, you should just use the ubuntu disk to resize your windows partitions
<hollandlucas> then you can create new ones
<hollandlucas> and install ubuntu on those
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, work how?
<jquixote> RemyLaptop: have you tried just opening it as a usb mass storage device?
<RemyLaptop> onpe
<RemyLaptop> hollandlucas how would I do that >
<RemyLaptop> ?
<bimberi> compubomb: sheesh :)
<Ohm> How Can I pause a program using GCC compiler, I can't use conio.h -> getch();, What I must use?
<arnoud> I have enough space, and I did the same with my desktop (which is now running Ubuntu)
<Classic-> In how many days cds will shipit?
<bimberi> Classic-: 4-6 weeks
<arnoud> The problem is that as soon as it boots from disc, It starts unpacking, and then it stops, and the only thing I can do is restart the machine
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, can you use the terminal?
<Classic-> thanks.
<bimberi> Classic-: yw :)
<elad`> I've got an NZB and I don't know how to use it under Linux.
<Ohm> someone use GCC compiler?
<mcphail> Ohm: if you need to pause a terminal to wait for a keypress, I think you'd be better exploring (n)curses
<hollandlucas> elad': get yourself sabnzbd, ninan or hellanzb etc.
<hollandlucas> or if you prefer there is some KDE app that can handle nzbs? Name? I've forgotten
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb yes
<arnoud> Holland Lucas
<arnoud> U dutch?
<hollandlucas> no, I'm not Dutch mate
<Ohm> I want pause a program C, during your execution
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, well plug in your mp3 player and in terminal type sudo su and then your password
<hollandlucas> I am British
<arnoud> Do U have any idea how it is possible that it won't install on my laptop?
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb done
<Ohm> I used the function  GETCH() in DEVC++ for windows, this function is in the CONIO,H library, this library dont is present in GCC
* bimberi prefers not to be executed
<Ohm> this is my problem
<elad`> hollandlucas, which do you recommend?
<johnnyb> as root -- fdisk -l /dev/sda see if you get anything?
<hollandlucas> mmm
<hollandlucas> depends
<hollandlucas> they are all kind of server sided
<hollandlucas> means you're running a server
<jquixote> one of the thing preventing me from taking up further ubuntu is it's lack of standards compliance, ie LSB
<mcphail> Ohm: Unix programs rarely busy-wait on an event
<hollandlucas> I'd recommend sabnzbd
<Ohm> mcphail I don't understand
<elad`> server-sided? I'm a client.
<Psykus> is there any way to use volume control buttons in a fullscreen app? normally when I press the volume up/down buttons, a volume meter pops up in gnome and goes up/down, but in fullscreen games, nothing happens
<hollandlucas> I know you are
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb what next?
<hollandlucas> but your machine will be running a server in the background. You'll control the whole stuff using a webinterface
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, what did you get?
<ozzie> hey guys is there any to view and use stuff from NTFS harddrive which i have set up as HDA
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jquixote: odd, that's one of the things I like about it
<elad`> sabnzbd - that's the correct spelling?
<jquixote> PuMpernickle: why?
<arnoud> Too bad no one can help me.......
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb, nothing, just a root terminal
<hollandlucas> yes sabnzbd
<Hackphil> bonjour
<we2by> where do I get the ubuntu dvd??
<mcphail> Ohm: it is considered "bad form" to hog cpu cycles waiting for a keypress. Linux is a multi-user , multi-tasking environment
<johnnyb> yes, in the terminal -- type 'fdis -l /dev/sda
<johnnyb> sorry -- fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ozzie> johnny b that to me
<johnnyb> nope - t0 RemyLaptop
<ozzie> k soz
<ozzie> hey guys is there any to view and use stuff from NTFS harddrive which i have set up as HDA?
<we2by> where do I get the ubuntu dvd??
<johnnyb> ozzie, is it mounted?
<ozzie> what do u mean by that am bit new to linux
<bimberi> ozzie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb, done
<RemyLaptop> still nothing appearing
<ozzie> cheers guys
<bimberi> ozzie: np :)
<Fable> neone know how to set up ur gig network card to 100mb only
<mcphail> Ohm: I'd suggest you pick up a copy of "Beginning Linux Programming" by Neil Matthew and Richard Stones. Read the chapters on the curses library.
<Ohm> hmmm
<jquixote> it's a disrto like ubuntu that could really launch lsb
<mcphail> Ohm: but this is offtopic here
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, try 'dmesg |tail -n 20' see if there was any usb drive recognized
<Ohm> I found a PDF in the NET?
<jquixote> anyone read the dell interview on linux recently?
<ozzie> i now officaily LOVE ubuntu
<Fable> neone know how to set up ur gig network card to 100mb only
<jquixote> dell will support linux if there is greater standards compliance amongst distros
<jquixote> what are the downsides of the lsb?
<RemyLaptop> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ozzie> 1 more qestion guys whats the best app to listen to mp3s
<jquixote> play
<johnnyb> fabbione, look into mii-tool
<dark_light> i created recently a partition named /dev/sda16.. there is my table.. http://pastebin.com/595989 , but my /dev/sda* have only the "sda    sda1   sda10  sda11  sda12  sda13  sda14  sda15  sda2   sda3   sda5   sda6   sda7   sda8   sda9" files.. what should i do? there is any problem to have so many partitions? i heard that extended supports 256 partitions
<ozzie> yeah play mp3s
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9994
<ozzie> nd wma
<roico> i had a samba firewall problem, even when i opened the right ports... im connected through a router... i added the router ip to "allow connections from host" (iptables), and now it works (i think...),,, is it unsafe to do that?
<joshhendo> yo
<jquixote> yeerp
<joshhendo> does anyone here know of a program that will allow me to turn dvds into video files (mpg prefered)
<ozzie> any ideas or do i have to install the mp3 codec ect.
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, it's there, just look for it in terminal. try fdisk -l /dev/sda or /dev/sdb so on so on. it should be there
<elad`> hollandlucas, I downloaded and am successfully using klibido. Is sabnzbd better, or should I just stick with klibido's limited functionality?
<jquixote> play plays mp3s I believe
<matt__> how do i install the font in mplayer??? anyone
<jquixote> linux cli: play
<joshhendo> ozzie, you will have to install the mp3 codec
<matt__> is it sudo apt-get install mplayer_fonts
<mcphail> joshhendo: dvd::rip
<joshhendo> thanks
<ozzie> cheers guys ur a great help and THX Big TIME
<Enquest> when will the beta be here?
<matt__> how do i install the font in mplayer??? anyone
<bimberi> ubotu tell ozzie about mp3
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb, there isn't a way of checking which one it's assigned to ?
<bimberi> matt_: mplayer-fonts  (hyphen)
<joshhendo> ozzie: http://ubuntuos.com/2006/02/play-mp3-files-on-ubuntu.html
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ozzie> cheers
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, usually the first one available. i'm surprised it's not sda. you sure nothing comes up with fdisk?
<RemyLaptop> fdisk -l /dev/sda ?
* jquixote says no to javadebs
<RemyLaptop> nothing
<arnoud> Does Debian software work under Ubuntu?
<jquixote> yea
<jquixote> what is it? dbpkg?
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, no error message, no nothing?
<arnoud> Anyone heard of Airsnort?
<RemyLaptop> nothign at all
<jquixote> dpkg?
<johnnyb> try to mount it then...
<jquixote> arnoud: yea
<johnnyb> to to your /mnt directory. 'cd /mnt/
<arnoud> Do you have an URL which can tell me how to install and use Airsnort?
<matt__> how do i install the font in mplayer??? anyone
<jquixote> neg
<damian_> hi im adding this line to my fstab why dosent it work?
<joshhendo> matt, isn't it already installed with ubuntu
<matt__> no
<arnoud> Did you work with it?
<matt__> when i run mplayer its asking for subfonts
<joshhendo> matt, it came for me :/
<matt__> when i run mplayer its asking for subfonts.ttf
<joshhendo> still, look in synaptic
<damian_> hi im adding this line to my fstab why dosent it work?
<damian_> /192.168.1.6/"HENDO (D)" /smbfs		smbfs    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<damian_> /192.168.1.6/"BACKUPS (F)" /smbfs1		smbfs    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<joshhendo> it should work there
<damian_> well the 2 lines
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb any other ideas ?
<ozzie> what are the best programs to install just for a geeraly pc use like net office cd/dvd burning
<joshhendo> damian, whats with the HENDO :P?
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, what type is your mp3 player. flash or hard-disk?
<joshhendo> i only laughed at that becuase of my name :P
<NLcouple> hello
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb flash
<ZigZag> hi all! I'm going to buy a wireless network card/adapter for my grandmother, that is using ubuntu. Any suggestions as to which one to buy that would cause the least problems?
<jquixote> ozzie: open office
<khxxm> i used to have my mp3 playlist in winxp on scheduletask as a wakeup alarm with mp3 playing
<ozzie> KOOL guys u all have been a great help and thx again see you all bye
<khxxm> is there a software that I can do that in linux?
<jquixote> ozzie: k3b, firefox, open office, vlc
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb I installed  a rio software from the package manager, but when I run that it doesn't recognise the player as being in the system
<arnoud> I downloaded Airsnort, but which program do I have to use to install it?
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, ok, unplug it and plug it again and look at the bottom of /var/log/dmesg to see if it gets assigned to one of the /dev/sd?
<hollandlucas> What do you guys prefer: KOffice or OpenOffice? Why?
<roico> i had a samba firewall problem, even when i opened the right ports... im connected through a router... i added the router ip to "allow connections from host" (iptables), and now it works (i think...),,, is it unsafe to do that?
<jquixote> khxxm: cron and play
<jquixote> arnoud: a .deb?
<jquixote> hollandlucas: OO, cause I never used KOffice, but I heard KOffice is faster
<hollandlucas> I'll try KOffice later today
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb , I unplugged it, then plugged it in and went: more /var/log/dmesg | tail -20
<damian_> hi im adding this line to my fstab why dosent it work?
<damian_> /192.168.1.6/"HENDO (D)" /smbfs		smbfs    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<RemyLaptop> and there was no reference to anyhting liket hat
<elad`> What's the keyboard-shortcut for moving between virtual-desktops, and how do I change it?
<jquixote> damian_: no one here knows the answer to your question at this time.. try later
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, and nothing?
<arnoud> yes its a .deb
<[Leo] > hi all!
<edan> whats dma????
<jquixote> arnoud: try dpkg -h to get help on installing .deb packages
<RemyLaptop> johnnyb a grep for /dev/sd in that file showed nothing
<jquixote> edan: hdd acceleration
<jquixote> hi
<johnnyb> RemyLaptop, see is you have a scsi device in /proc?
<RemyLaptop> how ?
<johnnyb> cat /proc/scsi/
<edan> jquixote, im compiling my kernel now... how do i know if need to enable this option?
<RemyLaptop> I have two folders in there
<jquixote> how old is your computer?
<damian_> hi im adding this line to my fstab why dosent it work?
<damian_> /192.168.1.6/"HENDO (D)" /smbfs		smbfs    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<RemyLaptop> device_info and scsi
<johnnyb> what's in scsi?
<jquixote> dma is pretty common on newer systems
<edan> not really old
<RemyLaptop> I meant two files, not two folders.
<RemyLaptop> ok, I've gotta head!
<RemyLaptop> thanks for your help mate.
<RemyLaptop> I'll try again tomorrow.
<edan> p4 1.5 gforce 4....
<RemyLaptop> bye!
<jquixote> edan, it's probably dma cabaple, but you it probably says so on the outside of the drive
<Gori> hi there...
<edan> wich drive do you mean jquixote ?
<jquixote> your hard drive
<WilliamCai> Hello Ubuntu folks,
<jquixote> dma is a capability that some hard drives have
<jquixote> hi WilliamCai
<edan> ok ill chck it out thnx
<jquixote> edan: np
<Gori> can anoyone tell me if ubuntu-server 5.10 plays nice with the Xeon emt64T processors ?
<WilliamCai> I encounter the following error message during "apt-get update"
<WilliamCai> Fetched 193B in 17s (11B/s)
<WilliamCai> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<WilliamCai> Reading package lists... Done
<WilliamCai> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<WilliamCai> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<WilliamCai> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jquixote> WilliamCai: that's called flooding and it's illegal
<roico> i had a samba firewall problem, even when i opened the right ports... im connected through a router... i added the router ip to "allow connections from host" (iptables), and now it works (i think...),,, is it unsafe to do that?
<WilliamCai> sorry,
<jquixote> it kills small seals, and baby jesus
<WilliamCai> just want to paste the error message...
<jquixote> WilliamCai: that is an issue that I've had with ubuntu too.. I've never gotten great resolution, though I'm not too savy anyway.. what works sometimes is going to source-o-matic and making a new source.list
<gabriel> when i install ubunto for first time, what is the pwd for getting in super-use mode?
<jquixote> probably /root/
<WilliamCai> jquixote: thanks
<jquixote> np
<jquixote> gabriel: I thought you meant present working directory
<elad`> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jquixote> gabriel: there is no root password.. it's just your password you gave
<gabriel> i've just installed ubuntu's last version, and for first time. Does gdesklets work fine? they don't appear in synaptics...
<elad`> "With the release of Breezy Badger (Ubuntu 5.10), this step should be almost automatic. Until then, however," - But I AM using 5.10.
<gabriel> jquixote, if i try to install using dpkg it asks me to go -su, and, it's not my password
<jquixote> yea, maybe your not a wheel user or something
<johnnyb> gabriel, get automatix i think gdesklets is there
<gabriel> thanks johnnyb
<jquixote> I think you can make yourself a wheel user somehow
<roico> i had a samba firewall problem, even when i opened the right ports... im connected through a router... i added the router ip to "allow connections from host" (iptables), and now it works (i think...),,, is it unsafe to do that?
<knoppix> Hey ...
<jquixote> knoppix?
<jquixote> *get him*
<knoppix> Yeah ... /usr-partition down ..
<knoppix> ;/
<gabriel> what ports use bittorrent to comunicate? i have to open those on my router... anyone knows? thanks
<k31th> Do you guys find ubuntu slow in general
<jquixote> eek
<johnnyb> gabriel, sure no prob -- just checked it's there alright
<jquixote> k31th: no
<elad`> !xvid
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elad`
<jquixote> roico: no
<gabriel> tanks again johnnyb
<k31th> jquixote: is ubuntu the only distro you have used?
<Gori> !ibm
<jquixote> k31th: no
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gori
<johnnyb> gabriel, bittorrent ports  6881:6886
<k31th> jquixote: ever used gentoo ?
<jquixote> k31th: yea
<roico> jquixote: do u know why it works only when i do that?
<k31th> jquixote: what did you think of it ?
<funkyHat> how do I make sure beagled starts? just put it in my session?
<jquixote> I'd say i've seen marginal performance differences for difference packages on different distros
<funkyHat> 'startup programs'
<jquixote> on average though, ubuntu has been acceptable performance
<k31th> jquixote: i ment in general tbh
<k31th> not just speed
<knoppix> Is there a opinion to bring the files from my usr-partition, which were moved by the fsck.ext3 to the lost&found-directory, to their old place?
<hollandlucas> installing kubuntu right now
<roico> jquixote: do u know why it works only when i do that?
<jquixote> k31th: I liked gentoo, I'm just very busy
<maxkelley> hey, can someone help me? whenever I click switch user on the locked screen or switch to another vt, it logs out of my xsession, and restarts X/gdm... can someone help
<jquixote> I'm selfish with my time
<k31th> i may swap from gentoo on my work pc as its just to slow in effect. As i have to compile every thing and i just dont have the time for it as im so busy
<Healot> knoppix: , "cp" or "mv"
<maxkelley> anyone heard of this?
<General_Error> Hi, I'm having a bit of a problem, When I put in Live CD, It loads up but fails to load up X Server or whatever it is an am stuck at a console....
<k31th> jquixote: same dont have the time to admin it etc
<maxkelley> General_Error: are you running it on a laptop?
<General_Error> It works perfectly on my laptop, this is on my PC
<knoppix> Yeah Healot, but i don't know, what which file is, coz they r all renamed.
<jquixote> roico: roico.. because you weren't allowing connections from that router?
<Moif> hello, I've confused myself a little, I'm trying to find out which HOWTO I need to install ATI drivers for a Radeon 9500
<maxkelley> what video hardware are you using, General_Error
<General_Error> Sapphire ATi Radeon X800 GTO
<Healot> knoppix: , there is no way to figure that out either, because the FS inode entries are changed...
<jquixote> k31th: rgr
<k31th> rgr ?
<Moif> Should this one do the job? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111 ?
<jquixote> I find ubuntu acceptable
<maxkelley> General_Error: google for "ubuntu problems ati radeon x800 gto" or something to that effect
<Healot> as well as renamed files...
<roico> jquixote: what do u mean?
<General_Error> ok maxkelley, thanks :)
<putrajohor> HALLO
<maxkelley> np
<knoppix> Hmpf ... Okay ... Thx Healot ... Have to install Ubuntu new. :X
<jquixote> k31th: roger
<k31th> going to install ubuntu on this box i think
<putrajohor> how to playing mp3
<johnnyb> General_Error, try installing the ati drivers
<Moif> putrajohor, you need Automatix
<Healot> you've done fsck, right, knoppix?
<General_Error> johnnyb, how do I do that?
<Healot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<jquixote> roico: pm me
<knoppix> Yeah Healot
<Healot> dude try "easysource" instead
<shiv> How do I set up firefox to popup xchat with IRC links?
<k31th> shiv: use the force
<jquixote> k31th: what kind of network do you have at work? ldap or anything?
<morphix> what is this port used for? dec-notes       3333/tcp ??
<knoppix> what is "easysource"?
<putrajohor> Moif, u read this msg There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<k31th> jquixote: i may setup ldap for system auth why ?
<Moif> yeah you need codecs
<athlon> !garnome
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, athlon
<johnnyb> General_Error, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28binary%29
<jquixote> k31th: because dapper is supposed to be a good version for enterprises
<Healot> putrajohor:, install all the "gstreamer" plugins, or try another player like "vlc" or "gxine"
<Moif> I used automatix to install the ones I needed and it was sorted
<General_Error> johnnyb, thanks :)
<shiv> k31th: what force?
<jquixote> should have ldap auth etc
<k31th> shiv: do you not watch starwars :p
<johnnyb> General_Error, you essentially need the 'fglrx' drivers
<maxkelley> anyone have any idea what would cause gdm to restart when I go to a new vterm?
<putrajohor> i dont have any player
<jquixote> ubotu: I got hit by a windmill
<ubotu> jquixote: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<General_Error> ok, thanks, should I install unbuntu or can i do that from Live CD?
<jquixote> no lie
<junming> hello i have a problem... whenever i try to play a video it plays but the display is completely blue
<shiv> Is this a moderated chat?
<junming> it didn't do that about an hour ago
<maxkelley> shiv: like how so?
<junming> does anyone know what the problem is?
<k31th> jquixote: yes i read that. dapper is the next release currently not stable ? I can upgrade to dapper when the distro goes live with apt by changing my sources correct ?
<jquixote> k31th: I don't know how to update
<shiv> maxkelley: I was expecting a seriousanswer from k31th rather making fun...
<johnnyb> General_Error, from the live cd .. just apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<General_Error> ok thanks
<johnnyb> General_Error, then you have to add 'fglrx' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k31th> shiv: sorry. wat was the question again/
<jquixote> I'm just going to download dapper... I've gone on a little distro stroll lately
<NegativeSpace> Is there a piece of software that lets one configure the touchpad on a laptop?
<shiv> How do I set up firefox to popup xchat with IRC links?
<General_Error> johnnyb, and how would I do that?
<k31th> shiv: hang on il look  into it
<johnnyb> General_Error, lol...
<roico> jquixote: now i can access the other computer (xp), but that computer cant access mine... whats the problem???... im sure its a fw problem, when i disable it, it works... all the right ports r open (via firestarter), and i also allowed all connection from the hosts: 192.168.1.1 (router), 192.168.1.3 (other xp pc)...
<General_Error> lol
<jquixote> NegativeSpace: you might be able to hack it up in xorg.conf
<maxkelley> shiv: if we don't know the answer (which happens most of the time) then we probably can't answer it.. but hey, there's no official tech support that comes with ubuntu, just users helping othere
<maxkelley> *others
<johnnyb> General_Error, after you do apt-get insall, and it installs the drivers. open a terminal under applications ...
<jquixote> shiv: some mime settings
<johnnyb> General_Error, then in terminal become root by typing sudo su
<Psykus> is there anyway to get keyboard volume control buttons working in full screen apps?
<NegativeSpace> jquixote That's probably too hardcore for me, but I'll have a look. Thanks.
<Healot> mime-settings isn't easy, but if you're in KDE... look at the KDE control, under browser...
<johnnyb> General_Error, there's more ... wanna continue?
<jquixote> np
<General_Error> sur
<General_Error> sure*
<wasskil> is p3scan and havp programs run in ubuntu?
<General_Error> ill paste it into notepad, print it off and use it when i do it lol
<wasskil> or can it be installed using apt-get?
<roico> jquixote: now i can access the other computer (xp), but that computer cant access mine... whats the problem???... im sure its a fw problem, when i disable it, it works... all the right ports r open (via firestarter), and i also allowed all connection from the hosts: 192.168.1.1 (router), 192.168.1.3 (other xp pc)...
<jquixote> roico: there are too many possible variables to the problem that we could not understand without more information
<roico> jquixote: what moew information do u need?
<roico> *more
<k31th> shiv: ok load firefox. in the url field type about:config and change the setting
<CarinArr> wasskil, p3scan is available, dunno about havp
<johnnyb> General_Error, then you'll have to use vi in terminal. 'vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and change the reference of 'ati' to 'fglrx'
<jquixote> roico: can you ping each box from the other box?
<shiv> maxkelley: I am pretty sure of what you said. But there are people who are spending a lot of time trying to get away from the claws of windows and are serious.
<Nitro88> hi all
<shiv> k31th: thanks man
<Nitro88> i've got a big problem
<Nitro88> i can't burn cd
<putrajohor> Healot, this is 1st time i`m use this ubuntu, ware i cant get mp3 player
<General_Error> ok thanks dude :)
<k31th> shiv: you want some thing like 'network.protocol-handler.app.irc = /usr/bin/xchat-2  /* use xchat */'
<johnnyb> General_Error, it could be easier to open it up in 'gedit' from terminal ...
<wasskil> CarinArr, i tried sudo apt-get install p3scan  , didnt work
<Healot> putrajohor:, get "xmms"
<General_Error> alright then
<General_Error> thanks
<CarinArr> wasskil, does it give you an error message or anything?
<Nitro88> when i start burning, the cd doesn't start to rotate
<johnnyb> General_Error, point is you need to be root to edit that file .. you can open up gedit (notepad) as root and edit it there. much easier if you don't like terminal
<Nitro88> and the bar keep on 0%
<k31th> shiv: let me know how you get on
<Nitro88> why?
<knoppix> Healot, i cant cp the "#"-directories from the lost+found directory.
<Healot> knoppix: , "su" yourself by using "sudo" :)
<wasskil> it says couldnt find package
<roico> jquixsote: i get error about "unable to get path" when i try to open a share from the xp pc... i cant check pinging right now...
<CarinArr> wasskil, it's available for me
<CarinArr> wasskil, you running breezy?
<wasskil> 5.10
<jquixote> so who's running xgl?
<madbull> hi, I'm having a problem playing cds, I can play mp3s playing cds, i can see that xmms, or kcd etc. are playing them but i hear no sound
<knoppix> It doesn't func, Healot. I already tried it ...
<quad_> is it possible to apply the password in a 'ssh -X user@my.sever.com' line anywhere?
<CarinArr> !info p3scan
<ubotu> p3scan: (transparent POP3-proxy with virus- and spam-scanning), section universe/mail, is optional. Version: 2:2.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 148 kB, Installed size: 420 kB
<k31th> madbull: have you set the app to use ALSA ?
<wasskil> CarinArr, 5.10 is breezy right?
<madbull> k31th, alsa is that a sound driver or server?
<jquixote> quad_: ssh -h?
<roico> jquixsote: i get error about "unable to get path" when i try to open a share from the xp pc... i cant check pinging right now...
<CarinArr> wasskil, yeah.. you will need to enable the universe repository tho
<funkyHat> checking for gaim... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found
<knoppix> found the error, Healot .
<funkyHat> :S ^
<wasskil> how do i enable universe repo?
<quad_> jquixote, ok, I did not know that... didnt seem to find much in the man-pages
<k31th> madbull: load up xmms go to setting prefrances watever and select ALSA for sound
<jquixote> quad_: just a wild guess. cause I don't remember the answer
<Healot> anyone uses original Windows here?
<wasskil> CarinArr, how do i enable it?
<Healot> just a little help to download "Windows Defender" :)
<quad_> jquixote, oki... i'll check
<k31th> madbull: setting > prefrances > first tab  input plugins
<gabriel> already working, thanks
<madbull> k31th, ok let me try that thank you
<CarinArr> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<k31th> no problem
<CarinArr> there you go wasskil
<CarinArr> ;)
<wasskil> k
<k31th> happy to help
<quad_> jquixote, Ahh you got me there... -h switch are for help, ay?
<jquixote> ubotu: NO FLOODING!
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jquixote
<madbull> so output plugin alsa?
<rohan> my god ! will ubuntu be delayed by SIX weeks ?!
<jquixote> quad_: rgr
<funkyHat> !lart jquixote
<rohan> s/ubuntu/dapper :P
<ozzie> hi al again
<Hobbsee> rohan: discussion on that in a few days
<jquixote> sometimes it's --help
<jquixote> rohan: probably
<rohan> Hobbsee: yes .. but still :S its bad ... i was hoping to cancel my net after april once i get a steady and stable dapper :(
<rohan> jquixote: :(
<rohan> damn
<ozzie> how do u get java runtimes to work. i have installed them in the synaptic. And downloaded the, from JAVA.com but cant istall them. Firefox always says that there need manulay installed
<quad_> well jquixote, password switch aren't listet anywhere... probabley a security assesment...
<ozzie> how do u get java runtimes to work. i have installed them in the synaptic. And downloaded the, from JAVA.com but cant istall them. Firefox always says that there need manulay installed?
<Healot> delayed release is really okay... as long as they fixed the bugs they found in the testing version before release the official...
<jquixote> funkyHat: what is !lart?
<rohan> ozzie: use java-package
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<quad_> jquixote, meaning; it does not exist.
<ozzie> k
<Healot> there you go, ozzie
<rohan> Healot: but arent they supposed to have a steady six month release cycle ? :(
<madbull> k31th, hmm that didn't seem to work
<funkyHat> jquixote, it's a trigger for ubotu, but it looks like he's ignoring it in #ubuntu now. My bad
<madbull> xmms just seems to crash
<madbull> let me try kcd
<jquixote> quad_: what avout login_command ; pwd_cmd
<Healot> rohan: , it's free.. so please don't complaint :)
<elad`> I opened a New Login on ctrl-alt-f8. How do I close it?
<elad`> Without logging in.
<k31th> madbull: humm
<Healot> this is a lot better than so=long=delayed Windows patches and service packs :)
<rohan> Healot: heh, yes.
<k31th> madbull: do you have any audio working atm ?
<rohan> i am not complaining, just expressing my views ;)
<jquixote> ubotu: !lart ubotu
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jquixote
<johnnyb> elad`, is it a different user?
<jquixote> hmm
<madbull> i'm using autorip to rip the cd, i guess its stupid to try and play the cd while i'm ripping mp3s from it?
<elad`> johnnyb, I'm currently the only user installed. It's in the log-in screen there. I want to close that, without logging in first.
<k31th> madbull: it will take longer + i wouldnt recomend it
<Healot> in the mean time... rohan, try to check out other GNU/Linux releases or the test release of Dapper... we might learn something
<jquixote> madbull: naaw
<elad`> Also - doesn't Ubuntu come installed with something to unpackage RARs ootb?
<madbull> ok lets see what happens when autorip finsishes
<Healot> elad`: , just press Alt_Ctrl_F7 to get back to X/gnome
<madbull> now, i just fired up kscd
<k31th> elad`: apt-get install unrar
* Nitro88 is away: cibo
<Jonnings> !javadebs
<vook> dapper!=testing dapper==unstable
<madbull> and there is an option in there
<Healot> elad`: : "unrar"
<johnnyb> elad`, install unura
<jquixote> elad' do you see a session button?
<madbull> which says
<johnnyb> unrar
<elad`> Healot, I did, but it's still there, open, wasting system resources.
<Healot> elad`: :L did you type logout?
<madbull> use direct digital playback: select audio backend "alsa
<johnnyb> elad`, ok what's there exactly
<elkbuntu> vook dapper -is- still in the testing stage, that's what makes it unstable :P
<elad`> Healot, it's a graphical login.
<Psykus> osm
<Psykus> erm
<k31th> brb
<madbull> i can select the audio backend as alsa or arts
<elad`> johnnyb?
<madbull> should i enable that and select alsa?
<Psykus> isn't dapper about to come out?
<vook> elkbuntu, just from a debian point of view, it shouldn't be called testing
<johnnyb> elad`, confused? what's open that you're trying to close?
<elad`> OK, got unrar installed, it's working. Thanks. Now, about that graphical-login I've got there...
<Psykus> oh, nm, flight-5
<jquixote> would it be possible to make my ubuntu more 'portable' while on an external harddrive if add more modules to the init.rd?
<elad`> johnnyb, a new gdm or whatever it's called is open on alt-ctrl-f8. I'm currently on alt-ctrl-f7.
<elkbuntu> vook, and why not? ubuntu != debian
<Healot> elad`: : you want to kill X/Login screen/GDM?
<vook> elkbuntu, because it's not stable
<jquixote> I want my usb harddrive to have hardware detection like the cd does
<jquixote> on every boot
<elad`> Healot, only the one on alt-ctrl-f8.
<elkbuntu> vook if you're in here to troll i suggest you leave before your departure is forced
<elad`> Oops - I managed.
<Healot> alt+ctrl+f8 -> graphical login?
<aass> Does anyone know an apt source that carries x-windows-system? I'm using the default ones now, and they claim it's missing or obsoleted...
<elad`> Man, that was a stupid question. Sorry.
<johnnyb> elad`, ah. so you can't log off from f8?
<elad`> I managed. Never mind. I feel dumb. Well, it fits - I AM dumb.
<Healot> hehe
<Nameeater> elad`: did you manage to stop the beeps? :)
<Healot> nvm, elad`
<Healot> being dumb is okay, as long as you realize that fact
<jquixote> aass: your source.list could be borked
<elad`> what's the shortcut for changing between virtual desktops? You know, workspaces?
<renewip> Hi, how can I setup my Ubuntu become a proxy server ?
<vook> elkbuntu, I'm not trolling, I use ubuntu.  I just think it would be good for people to know that dapper is not ready and can mess things up really bad.
<elad`> Nameeater, yep.
<aass> elad`: you're nowhere near me in stupidity.. I had everything working, and then decided to install KDE on top of ubuntu.. Fucked up the x server..
<Nameeater> elad`: cool what did you do?
<elkbuntu> vook, hence the topic for #ubuntu+1
<elad`> Nameeater, through system->prefs->sounds
<Healot> elad`: : on GNOME there "Desktop Switcher..."
<jquixote> elad' i think ctrl-alt-left|right
<jquixote> or somethingm
<Nameeater> nice :)
<aass> jquixote: I haven't changed the sources.list at all since installing, so I don't see how it could be wrecked.
<aass> I checked it, and everything looks fine.
<wasskil> any suggestions what to install in my ubuntu to serve as gateway+antivirus+antispam? what programs do i need to install?
<Jhair> aass: how is that possible? I did that once with breezy (KDE installed) without problems...
<elad`> That's right. Thanks.
<elkbuntu> vook there is intentional avoidance of putting dapper relevent info in the topic here, as it confuses the new initiates
<Nameeater> systew bell?
<johnnyb> wasskil, a firewall!
<elad`> Nameeater, I think.
<Nameeater> coo
<xerox_> Hi.
<vook> elkbuntu, agreed
<jquixote> aass: repos go down I think, cause it's happened to me
<mcphail> aass: have you used any "external" repos to install kde?
<elad`> New problem - I can watch AVIs, but there's no sound in some.
<wasskil> johnnyb, a firewall like what programs do i need to install using iptables and what else?
<Healot> wasskil: : firestarter+aegis or clamav+bogofilter
<aass> mcphail: yes, the repository at kubuntu, as described in the "installing KDE on ubuntu" tutorial at madpenguin.
<johnnyb> wasskil, get firestarter. that's a front-end to iptables. iptables is there already
<elad`> http://www.binage.com/package/show/2163966 - This one. Not sure which codec I'm missing. Ideas?
<aass> But how would that ditch the availability of x-window-system from the main repository?
<jquixote> elad' is just a bundle of problems ;)
<vook> elkbuntu, it was in reference to Healot's recommendation of dapper in this channel.
<elad`> (I have a subscription to a cable company showing Scrubs, so it's all clean.)
<wasskil> johnnyb, does firestarter includes antivirus and antispam?
<elkbuntu> Healot recommended it to who?
<elad`> jquixote, got the time?
<vook> scroll up
<johnnyb> wasskil, firestarter will also let you use internet connection sharing if you plan to do that
<Healot> wasskil: firestarter+aegis or clamav+bogofilter >> firewall front-end+ antivirus+antispam
<johnnyb> wasskil, nope, no antivirus or spam? do you really need those for some reason?
<jquixote> elad': I don't think I have the skills ;)
<madbull> hmm that seems to work
<madbull> stopped autorip
<madbull> started kscd, seems to play fine
<wasskil> johnnyb,  of course i really do when this ubuntu box is acting as gateway to my workstations
<aass> Commented out any additions I made and updated. Still get the "x-window-system has no install candidate" error.
<johnnyb> wasskil, yes, of course if your workstations are windows boxes. then see what Healot suggested
<elad`> OK, anyone else? Codecs-problems.
<wasskil> ok cool
<Healot> aass: , thre is no x-windows-system package in ubuntu
<jquixote> elad': despite popular opinion, I used automatix and nothing bad happened
<Healot> onlly xserver=xorg and xserver-common...
<jquixote> I was thinking, "why didn't i do this when I first started out with ubuntu?
<jquixote> "
<aass> ok, thanks.
<Healot> aass: , are you using Debian, or ubuntu?
<wasskil> Healot, have you tried to use that?
<ozzie> ok guys got java installed now how do i get Firefox to pick it up?
<elad`> jquixote, what?
<Healot> wasskil: , I installed that for a company...
<Healot> not using ubuntu though...
<jquixote> elad': I used automatix
<aass> By the way, did they remove xorgconfig between 5.04 and 5.10?
<jquixote> or whatever it's called
* aass doesn't know enough to do the config manually
* Nitro88 is back (gone 00:10:21)
<Healot> aass: , no... it still in there
<johnnyb> ozzie, where did you install it to?
<aass> strange.. can't seem to find it.
<Healot> btw, ubuntu users.... prefer dpkg-reconfigure...
<ozzie> emmmm just the basic install i dragged the file in to my home folder then instaled via treminal
<elkbuntu> aass what sort of update are you doing? upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<jquixote> ozzie: link the java pluggin to the mozilla plugin directory, or something
<ozzie> uing line code
<Psykus> is there anyway to replace the system bell with a sound effect?
<ozzie> sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<Celestianpower> cwillu: You here?
<johnnyb> ozzie, hmmm. dunno . i usually just download from java.com and get it directly. you'll need to find the libjavaplugin_oji.so file
<jquixote> Celestianpower: you just reduced the available width of my window for reading :/
<elkbuntu> Psykus, the system bell is something that works independantly of the sound card, generally there is no way to change it, no
<wasskil> healot which one? aegis or bogofilter?
<Psykus> there's an option to turn it off in the sound menu, and flash the screen instead
<Healot> btw, 64bit JDK/JRE doesn't have Java plugin for mozilla
<ozzie> k ill look
<vook> Psykus, where are you hearing the system bell?  Backspacing in gnome-terminal perhaps?
<Psykus> so I don't see why it couldn't play a *.wav instead
<jquixote> johnnyb: he did it the java-debs way
<Celestianpower> jquixote: :(
<Psykus> terminal, yes, when it tries to autocomplete most of the time
<jquixote> fricken celestial powers and their long ass names ;)
<johnnyb> jquixote, does the deb way include the libjava file to put in the .mozilla/plugins/ directory?
<Healot> which one which, wasskil? firestart for firewall frontend, aegis or clamav for antivirus, bogofilter for antispam
<jquixote> johnnyb: i think so
<Celestianpower> If I'm downloading stuff (not using synaptic because it doesn't work), which versdion do I get? Ferdora? Mandriva? SUSE?
<Celestianpower> Debian?
<Psykus> Celestianpower, debian
<jquixote> I think it's supposed to make the process easier.. otherwise I can't imagine why anyone would use it for anything other than "debian philosophy"
<LiGhTeNiN> is there a video codec pack that includes xvid? apt-get doesnt find xvid codec
<elkbuntu> Celestianpower, you need to look for .deb extentions
<khxxm> trying to add some applications in kcron but happy simple problem finding where is everything located///help newbie
<wasskil> Healot, those packages can detect anything passing through external nic right? so that anything goes in and out of my external nic, will be detected
<khxxm> having
<khxxm> :)
<ozzie> does the ckdown version of Java work ok on the ubuntu 64 ok
<General_Error> johnnyb, hey again, I've done that, but when I startx it just goes to a blank screen
<jquixote> LiGhTeNiN: consult your media player's site for codec documentation.. try vlc
<Healot> yes... you can configure it to work with your network hardware...
<elkbuntu> General_Error, did you dist-upgrade?
<Healot> wasskil
<General_Error> no
<General_Error> ok
<General_Error> im gunna
<elkbuntu> General_Error, dont
<johnnyb> General_Error, wow. so you changed the reference of 'ati' to 'fglrx'?
<General_Error> install it on my harddrive
<wasskil> Healot, yes?
<elkbuntu> General_Error, oh, you're running the livecd?
<shiv> k31th: can u plz join #pastebin
<General_Error> yah elkbuntu
<General_Error> johnnyb, i did this command
<General_Error> sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Healot> yes... you can configure it to work with your network hardware... wasskil
<Fredde> Could someone help med setup vnc for openbox, because my gnome vnc doesn't work in openbox
<Celestianpower> elkbuntu: I downloaded it, now what?
<elkbuntu> Celestianpower, dpkg -i filename.deb
<elkbuntu> with sudo of course
<johnnyb> General_Error, so you just get the command line. no gui?
<elkbuntu> i always forget to type sudo :P
<wasskil> k
<General_Error> yeah, but when i startx it goes to a blank screen
<wasskil> thanks Healot
<General_Error> it says before that, "xserver failed to start blah blah blah"
<dolson> should I install bogofilter or spamassasin or both if I am using Evolution for one POP account?
<elkbuntu> General_Error, there is something wrong with the cd. what version is the cd?
<General_Error> 5.1
<General_Error> 5.10
<Healot> wasskil: , if you want a firewall+security specific GNU/Linux, you should try "shorewall"
<elkbuntu> there is definatley something wrong with the cd
<johnnyb> General_Error, try as sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<elkbuntu> do you have another copy or the iso?
<samsara> which version gnome is going to ship in dapper?
<jquixote> the second blah is your problem
<General_Error> elkbuntu, thin is, it works in my laptop
<dolson> samsara: 2.14..
<Healot> dolson: , one of them is enough... two lead to trouble... :)
<dolson> Healot: which one is recommended? :)
<wasskil> Healot, im currently using ipcop
<benoitc> hi
<samsara> dolson: excellent, thanks!
<wasskil> Healot,  shorewall is commercial right?
<Healot> spamasssin... dolson
<elkbuntu> General_Error, what type of machine are you trying to run it on?
<dolson> thanks Healot
<elkbuntu> General_Error, ram, specifically
<benoitc> anyone know if it's possible to have airport extreme on breezy and having pbbuttonsd working ?
<Healot> no, it's rather free... wasskil
<jquixote> samsara: it's all ephemeral
<LiGhTeNiN> jquixote: I mean, I get an xvid file working under vlc but the picture is noisy
<benoitc> I've a powerbook5,6
<General_Error> AMD Athlon 64 3000+, Sapphire ATi Radeon X800 GTO
<wasskil> hmmm what's the website?
<General_Error> 1gb
<wasskil> does shorewall includes antivirus+antispam?
<General_Error> ram
<johnnyb> General_Error, try lsmod|grep fglrx
<johnnyb> see if it's listed
<jquixote> LiGhTeNiN: hmm.. maybe you need different xvid codecs
<General_Error> ok
<General_Error> one sec
<General_Error> im loading it again
<Celestianpower> !tell Celestianpower about pastebin
<samsara> jquixote: I assume you've had a look at the performance improvements in 2.14? ;)
<samsara> ephemeral, but great to have!
<Healot> wasskil: , yes, just antispam... but no antivirus though
<General_Error> johnnyb, do i do that after / before apt-get or no aptget at all
<Celestianpower> elkbuntu: I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9995
<gzzzt> hi, i installed the nforce driver with an oss mixer... but my sound is "noisy" since that... is that normal or a misconfiguration?
<samsara> jquixote: btw, people pun on my nick so rarely that I'm usually quite naive to it
<johnnyb> General_Error, apt-get for what? have you installed the fglrx driver yet?
<jquixote> samsara: I was actually refering to your eastern philosophic name, but yea, sweet
<General_Error> i gotta install it again, im rebooting the live cd again
<General_Error> one sec
<jquixote> ah, you caught on ;)
<elkbuntu> Celestianpower, debian-binary is the filename?
<Ytrecq> Nickserv Ytrecq
<Celestianpower> elkbuntu: Yes
<elkbuntu> what is it you are trying to install?
<Ja1> what is the preferred way of modifying the Application menu to execute  "LANG=en_GB gaim" instead just "gaim"
<Celestianpower> elkbuntu: Skype
* Nitro88 is away: cibo
<maxkelley> who asked for me?
<elkbuntu> Celestianpower, that's not the right way to do skype, since the skype version on the skype site is pooped
<elkbuntu> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Ytrecq> msg nickserv register 060593 ytrecq@gmail.com
<maxkelley> oh shoot! :P
<elkbuntu> you're best off doing the alien method
<aass> Ok, so I'm running into more problems.. this crap computer has two graphics interfaces.. One integrated Rage Pro and a Radeon 7000. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg leads to the Rage Pro card being found. How do I make it go to the other one? I tried entering a different pci identifier, but I have no idea on how to translate the reported address from lspci..
<Ytrecq>  /msg nickserv register 060593 ytrecq@gmail.com
<Jhair> Ja1: Applications Menu Editor ?
<maxkelley> aass: can you get signals from both?
<maxkelley> Ytrecq: no spaces.
<elkbuntu> Ytrecq, i suggest you ditch that password and try from the server dialog rather than in here
<maxkelley> Ytrecq: er, no space before the command
<maxkelley> and yeah, new password
<Ja1>  Jhair: no luck "cannot execute LANG=en_GB"
<elkbuntu> server dialog means we dont see even if you stuff up
<Ytrecq> thank you
<aass> maxkelley: signals? if you mean, do they both work, I assume so. I have no monitor hooked up to the Rage Pro, since I wasn't using it.
<maxkelley> aass: hmmm
<maxkelley> cause if it's integrated, it may be disabling the integrated gfx.
<Toma-> anyone know if the linux dvdshrink can use vfat? i get a FS error from it when i try...
<buhh> When I'm trying 2 install I get: Disk Error 20, AX = 4200, drive EF. can anyone help me please?
<aass> the Rage Pro is integrated, yes, but it's supposed to disable itself when another graphics card is on the pci bus.
<Healot> Toma-: : FAT32 right, and DVD file more than 4Gig will cause you some FS error
<aass> And up until 20 minutes ago, that's how it was..
<Toma-> ahhhhh of course!
<Toma-> silly me :/ brain has been too busy today
<maxkelley> aass: well, then that's the problem, isn't it?
<Healot> yes... really busy :)
<aass> I don't quite know.. my real problem is that the xorgconfig script seems to be missing, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't have a "radeon" option in the driver list like the script does.
<Toma-> thanks Healot :)~
<maxkelley> aass: hrmmm.
<General_Error> right, johnnyb, i do that lsmod|grep fglrx, nothing happens..
<johnnyb> aass, couldn't you just see the module used for your integrated card and then rmmod it?
<maxkelley> aass: manually configure xorg.conf ?
<aass> maxkelley: I guess that'll have to be the solution... howto-land, here I come..
<johnnyb> General_Error, so then fglrx is not loaded
<johnnyb> General_Error, nothing happens you mean empty line?
<buhh> answer my question ffs :/
<elad`> !ape
<ubotu> elad`: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<General_Error> no, no empty line, just another line to enter command
<elad`> !monkeysaudio
<ubotu> elad`: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> elad`: : you want monkeyaudio plugin?
<Toma-> buhh: sadly, we dont all know disk errors of the top of our heads. tried google and the ubuntuforums?
<elad`> Healot, yep.
<johnnyb> General_Error, right. ok, then try to load the module. do modprob fglrx
<Healot> that is one of the vorbis thing right?
<buhh> I tried google but I didnt get any results ;S
<elad`> I think.
<General_Error> -bash: modprob: command not found, i tried modprobe, and got:
<Healot> not familiar with other than OGG and OGM
<johnnyb> did you sudo su first
<johnnyb> you need to be root
<General_Error> no lol
<aass> Ok, this is almost too stupid.. went into the xorg config and changed the driver to "radeon". voila. everything works again..
<Celestianpower> elkbuntu: What about Opera? Can I just get that from their website?
<General_Error> Unkown id: modprob, from entering: sudo su modprob fglrx
<johnnyb> modprobe!!!
<johnnyb> just type sudo su first
<Healot> "e" was missing
<aass> Thanks for all your help. I'll go bang my head against the wall while chanting "stupid, stupid, stupid aass" repeatedly now.
<johnnyb> then modpr then hit tab
* Nitro88 is back (gone 00:09:19)
<General_Error> ok
<General_Error> nothing happens
<General_Error> just another line
<johnnyb> so it loaded?
<johnnyb> do lsmog|grep fglrx now
<General_Error> ok
<johnnyb> lsmod sorry
<elkbuntu> Celestianpower, they actually have an opera repo
<General_Error> right
<General_Error> i did something
<johnnyb> General_Error, huh?
<Celestianpower> elkbuntu: Remember, my Synaptic is dead
<Celestianpower> As is apt-get
<General_Error> "fglrx   245412 0
<johnnyb> yes, good
<General_Error> agpgart  32328 1 fglrx
<General_Error> "
<elkbuntu> Celestianpower, synaptic or apt? try this for me: sudo apt-get update
<DraqMe> anyone there can help me understand why this live cd try Ubuntu wouldnt let me run a simple mp3 file!
<johnnyb> ok, now make sure the ati is changed to fglrx in xorg.conf again, ok!
<DraqMe> ?
<General_Error> how to do that lol
<k31th> sweet um up in ubuntu
<Healot> elad`: you wanted to play APE files, I guess?
<urss> salut
<Celestianpower> elkbuntu: Yeah, we've been through this
<johnnyb> you did it before with the sed line
<General_Error> sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<elkbuntu> Celestianpower, not with me :) can you update?
<General_Error> that one?
<johnnyb> yes right
<General_Error> o
<General_Error> k
<Celestianpower> Aparently I need to find out my DNS servers and add that to some file or other
<elkbuntu> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<johnnyb> but you're root so no need for sudo
<farous> Celestianpower: do you use a router
<Celestianpower> farous: Yes
<farous> dns server address is the router ip address
<DraqMe> How do I run a mp3 file in Ubuntu live? plz
<Celestianpower> farous:
<Celestianpower> Oh
<farous> !tell DraqMe about restricted
<farous> Celestianpower: you know the router ip address right
<johnnyb> General_Error, still there?
<General_Error> yah
<General_Error> done it
<General_Error> new line, so i supose it done it
<johnnyb> now do -- /etc/init.d/gdm restart and cross your fingers
<alesan> hi, I'd like to install ubuntu on my girlfiend's laptiop
<Celestianpower> farous: Yes
<ubuntu> Hi
<General_Error> Woah
<alesan> can I choose betweek gnome or kde or what? I've never tried ubuntu before
<General_Error> ooo
<farous> let me check it again to confirm with you ok but you can try it till i check
<johnnyb> General_Error, woah what?
<General_Error> well
<General_Error> first it came up with Blue screen saying X has been disabled blah blah
<General_Error> then
<General_Error> it goes blank screen :/
<jquixote> alesan: kubuntu is for kde+ubuntu
<johnnyb> shit
<Celestianpower> farous: reslv.conf has got "nameserver 192.168.1.1" in it and that's all
<Celestianpower> What do I add?
<alesan> jquixote, so ubuntu is gnome only?
<ubuntu> Wow! This is the first time that i can chat with Ubuntu!! =) .. But still got a problem... I only got the 640x480 resolution ! =(
<ubuntu-help> i need my modem to dial whether it finds a dial tone or not. Do i need to "#abort dial tone" to do this?
<ubuntu> What i can do?
<alesan> jquixote, is kubuntu stable enough in your opinion?
<urss> hi
<urss> I have a problem with synaptic
<johnnyb> General_Error, that's all i got for today i'm afraid. i got an X200 express card and it works fine
<farous> Celestianpower: sorry i messed up am to sleepy. The default gateway is your router ip address
<jquixote> alesan: yea
<Rope> Someone can helpme?
<Celestianpower> farous: Yeah
<urss> I have this message: "Echec lors du lancement de /usr/sbin/synaptic avec l'utilisateur root:
<urss> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<General_Error> ok then
<General_Error> thanks
<Rope> I only got 640x480 ! =/ what can i do?
<General_Error> ill try install it
<Celestianpower> How do I add more virtual desktops?
<General_Error> see if that helps
<kosick> some modem help?
<kosick> plz
<johnnyb> General_Error, see if you can try another live cd first. like kanotix or mepis
<General_Error> ok then
<johnnyb> then see what driver they use for your card if it works
<k31th> my amsn fonts look really bad is there a reason for this ?
<johnnyb> good luck
<k31th> even in the actual application
<Celestianpower> How do I add more virtual desktops?
<kosick> can someone help with chatscripts?
<General_Error> ty
<farous> Celestianpower: you need ot set it at inittab. But you need to know how to do that
<Celestianpower> farous: Oh
<farous> do not use tty7 as it is the default used by your x server
<Celestianpower> farous: So it's difficult?
<farous> i set it a while ago I basically googled i and got the information from debian docs
<farous> sorry am sleepy and won't be of help in this state
<alesan> what's the difference between dapper and breezy
<Celestianpower> farous: Okay :) - go to bed ;)
<farous> :) wish i could
<Celestianpower> farous: lol
<bad_chitah> can i install kanquror on ubuntu
<DraqMe> I was very confused then I tried IRC support and the situation was chaos!
<bad_chitah> to browse shared server (using smb)
<alesan> what's the difference between dapper and breezy?
<Celestianpower> Can anyone tell me what's going wrong and how tofix it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9996
<Velcro_SP> dapper means sharply dressed doesn't it?
<Celestianpower> Velcro_SP: Yes
<Velcro_SP> Breezy means relaxed and carefree AFAIK.
<farous> alesan: breezy latest stable dapper is the development release
<alesan> ok
<Velcro_SP> heh heh, oops!
<farous> so few weeks before dapper is officialy released
<Velcro_SP> spot the newbie ;)
<sysusr> hi, how do I find out what my local ip address is?
<apokryphos> sysko: sudo ifconfig
<mumbles> he someone got there before m
<apokryphos> well, the sudo probably isn't necessary.
<farous> sysusr: ifconfig or if behind a router type in google what is my ip
<sysusr> thanks
<bad_chitah> Is thr ne facility in ubuntu like "run application"
<apokryphos> bad_chitah: Alt+f2
<wasskil> what gui program that can do scp or just like in windows using winscp? what is it in ubuntu gui?
<funkyHat> farous, what is my IP is no good if your ISP uses a http proxy
<bad_chitah> thnx :)
<apokryphos> wasskil: fish:// kioslave on Konqueror, can.
<funkyHat> wasskil, nautilus can do it. or gftp
<apokryphos> funkyHat: sounds like that's FTP, not GUI ssh (i.e. fish kioslave uses ssh)
<funkyHat> apokryphos, gftp supports ssh
<apokryphos> funkyHat: nautilus?
<funkyHat> apokryphos, yep, that supports ssh too
<Nitro88> Hi all
<apokryphos> interesting
<Nitro88> i've got a problem
<Nitro88> with cdrecord
<Nitro88> it's that
<Nitro88> http://pastebin.com/596164
<wasskil> if using konqueror, what do i have to type in the address?
<apokryphos> wasskil: fish://username@domainname.com
<wasskil> fish?
<apokryphos> yes
* [Leo]  is away: Pappa time!
<jquixote> hmm, a lull
<elkbuntu> it happens
<jquixote> so, you got xgl running?
<elkbuntu> jquixote, nope have you tried the #xgl-ubuntu or #ubuntu-xgl channels?
<jquixote> hmm.. never knew they existed
<elkbuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<elkbuntu> well, seems the one listed there is the better/more official of the two
<apokryphos> it is, yes.
<kgoetz> hi elkbuntu, apokryphos
<elliot_> what is XGL anyway?
<kode4u> How to make my script could autorun when system startup?
<kgoetz> kode4u: system wide or user?
<kode4u> kgoetz: system
<kgoetz> elliot_: its an xserver extention ( more or less)
<kgoetz> kode4u: add it into /etc/init.d
<kgoetz> iirc
<apokryphos> kgoetz: hi
<apokryphos> elliot_: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Xgl
<kgoetz> :)
<kode4u> kgoetz: copy my script to the directory?
<jquixote> kode4u: an xserver extension that makes your desktop hardware accelarated using opengl
<fredrik_> Does anybody know how to get swedish chars work in cicq?
<kgoetz> kode4u: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh i think is what your after
<green_earz_> kode4u: here is a couple of links that should help. they for debian but will be ok for ubuntu > http://openchemist.net/linux/howto.php?id=com006 >http://www.debianhelp.org/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3306&theme=Printer
<kode4u> green_earz_: thank you!
<green_earz_> np
<kode4u> kgoetz: thank yo too!
<kgoetz> np :)
<VictorFade> hello
<kgoetz> yi
<kgoetz> hi
<VictorFade> i want to install gmplayer, but there is no in synaptic
* [Leo]  is back (gone 00:12:03)
<VictorFade> apt-get too
<kgoetz> VictorFade: make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<VictorFade> enabled
<kgoetz> VictorFade: now you mention it, i cant see it in my repos eitehr.
<VictorFade> i'll be back (fade_)
<dolson> is there a panel applet or whatever that can be run in the background to notify me when I get new email in evolution, but without having evolution itself actually open? I did some searches with apt-cache but couldn't find what I'm looking for
<kgoetz> there is one in debian sarge's gnome, so i asume theres one in ubuntu (but i dont know)
<kgoetz> unfortunately im in kubuntu atm, so i cant look it u
<gsuveg> i cant install fresh pear with cli version, it drop package.xml error. anyone have idea ?
<kgoetz> gsuveg: thats not enough to work with. can you pastebin the error for us?
<gsuveg> kgoetz: yes.
<fade_> kgoetz, i'm back
<kgoetz> wb fade_
<fade_> so, i have to check my sources.list?
<gsuveg> kgoetz: http://pastebin.com/596179
<kgoetz> fade_: i asume its been taken out for a reason. i cant see it either
<fade_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ru.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<fade_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ru.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages)
<fade_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<elkbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<fade_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<fade_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages)
<fade_> sorry
<wasskil> i need to see the mem usage or the bandwidth usage in gui? what is the traffic monitoring program to use?
<kgoetz> wasskil: what?
<Psykus> are there any built-in tools for recovering deleted files in linux?
<kgoetz> gsuveg: whats that "missing channel" error - is that related?
<Psykus> ubuntu I mean
<wasskil> i need to see the bandwidth usage of my NIC network interface cards
<gsuveg> kgoetz: yes.
<gsuveg> kgoetz: i cant upgrade my pear.
<fade_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kgoetz> Psykus: there are some in apt.
<kgoetz> or if your using riser FS it has the function more or less built in
<kgoetz> gsuveg: i can see taht. why did it give a channel error?
<Psykus> oh, i'm just using the default FS for ubuntu, is that riser?
<elkbuntu> Psykus, ext3 probably
<kgoetz> yeh, ext3
<elkbuntu> it's the safest to use afaik
<kgoetz> its the best tested/oldest.
<kgoetz> and default :)
<gsuveg> kgoetz: thats my problem ;)
<kgoetz> gsuveg: ah ;) well i can only sugest a php channel - i dont know anythinga bout pear or php as such :(
<Psykus> i found undelete, but it's for ext2 filesystems...i'm trying to recover from a USB Fat32 drive
<gsuveg> kgoetz: the why ask me from related errors ? :)
<kgoetz> gsuveg: in case it was something inside my knowlage circle, or someone else could help :/
<dolson> kgoetz: hmm, looks like the genericl mail-notification will work. I thought there was something that would use my evolution accounts, but I guess not. thanks!
<elkbuntu> kgoetz, gsuveg there's actually a #pear channel, and knowing how #php can be i'd strongly suggest there first
<elkbuntu> there == #pear, incase you misunderstood
<kgoetz> elkbuntu: thanks. wasnt sure if there was one
<ron_> what program opens .rar files
<gsuveg> elkbuntu: im on it. but i think ist maybe ubuntu related.
<kgoetz> Ron rar
<gsuveg> ror_ rar unrar
<kgoetz> one in universe and one in multiverse iirc
<ron_> ty
<kgoetz> np
<elkbuntu> gsuveg, there will be fellow ubuntuers all throught freenode, gsuveg
<elkbuntu> err, sorry for the double nick
<Psykus> is it fairly straightforward developing GUI frontends to existing console based programs?
<kgoetz> Psykus: it can vary, but it would depend what app you want to write a frontned for
<kgoetz> *frontend
<Psykus> ok, nm, looking in the package manager, someone beat me to it :P
<Psykus> a gnome frontend to wget
<kgoetz> lol
<Psykus> they even used the same name I was thinking of, "gwget", though it's not a huge surprise
<g0dchild> hi, is it possible to copy all the downloaded files in /var/cache/apt (plus all the config files in /etc) and make 'em work on an offline pC?
<kgoetz> g0dchild: yeh. just copy them :)
<g0dchild> !kde
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<g0dchild> ok, to install kde i can either do a `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` - suppose i want to use synaptic to install additional apps related to KDE- would it break if I do it manually using synaptic?
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<elkbuntu> hey seveas!
<kgoetz> hi Seveas
<Seveas> hi all
<kgoetz> g0dchild: you have to be carefull with synapic - it has a 'only keep 500mb of packages' option - not sure if its on or off by default
<IdleOne> g0dchild>  installing kubuntu-desktop will probable install the apps you want from kde if not then you will install the individual package
<spanner3003> hi can some one tell my if cedega cvs will install on uduntu?
<g0dchild> and whats the better choice for KDE from synaptic? there's universe and then kde-
<wasskil> will wine run without a problem in kubuntu?
<kgoetz> g0dchild: use 'kubuntu-desktop'
<wasskil> im trying to install wine now using apt-get
<chuckyp> wasskil, yes
<kgoetz> wasskil: 'without problem' is very relative with wine
<IdleOne> g0dchild>  use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<spanner3003> can i get cedega cvs from apt-get?
<wasskil> btw ive done that apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but i dont see synaptic but rather a ADEPT
<IdleOne> !cedega
<kgoetz> spanner3003: no
<kgoetz> wasskil: correct. adept is kdes pacakge tool
<IdleOne> wasskil>  kde uses adept
<spanner3003> what is the best way to install cedega cvs then?
<wasskil> oh ok
<chuckyp> spanner3003, pay for it then follow their directions.
<IdleOne> I heard cedega is (formerly known as WineX) is TransGaming Technologies' proprietary fork of Wine, which is designed specifically for running games written for Microsoft Windows under Linux. As such, its primary focus is implementing the DirectX API. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<kgoetz> spanner3003: presumably with a compiler
<SirKillalot> I used kdm up to now. Now I want to change to GDM, where can I set up my stadnard login manager?
<chuckyp> spanner are you the guy on the msg. boards thats asking aobut wine and cs?
<ProN00b> dapper out yet ?
<chuckyp> ProN00b, no
<spanner3003> no
<devazion> Hello! Will dapper include compiz and xgl as default or will it have to be installed manually?
<selbstmord> Anyone else got problems with running Fallout on Cedega 5.1?
<chuckyp> ProN00b, april testing is out on dapper.
<chuckyp> devazion, Dapper related talk is in #ubuntu+1
<kgoetz> SirKillalot: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<SirKillalot> thanks
<devazion> chuckyp: Okey, thank you!
<IdleOne> SirKillalot>  if you already have GDM installed , at the login screen click session and choose gnome then login
<Ka9BaL> ubuntu and NTFS ? does that work ??
<g0dchild> i am getting an error saying that the indexes from  'http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/'  cant be downlaoded-
<kgoetz> i wondered what +1 wasw for
<selbstmord> Ka9BaL, yes it does
<g0dchild> what gives?
<chuckyp> Ka9BaL, yes but you can't write to it.
<Ka9BaL> ok
<Ka9BaL> thx
<IdleOne> !tell g0dchild  about upgrade
<kgoetz> g0dchild: good. use the offical ones
<hullmmx> is Firehare here?
<chuckyp> hullmmx, no
<hullmmx> thanks
<Fredde> How do I change charset in centericq?
<g0dchild> thanks-
<IdleOne> g0dchild>  after upgrade remember you need to enable universe and multiverse
* chuckyp Bah need to reboot brb.
<g0dchild> IdleOne, they're already upgraded- but i wish if there a way around upgrading- cause I have an offline system and many other potential machines which i plan to install the version of which I have the CDs from Ubuntu
<g0dchild> i mean they
<g0dchild> are already marked in the synaptic-> repos
<IdleOne> g0dchild>  hoary wont be supported anymore very soon so you may want to upgrade to breezy
<wasskil> sheez wine cannot be installed
<wasskil> why is this
<IdleOne> wasskil>  whats the error?
<wasskil> http://www.ipcop.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=getit&lid=53
<wasskil> opps
<wasskil> wrong paste
<wasskil> Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.9-winehq-1_i386.deb  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<kgoetz> wget it it in
<kgoetz> teh wine.sf.net keeps dropping on me as well
* chuckyp back
<kgoetz> wb
<g0dchild> IdleOne, - ok...but will the instruction on some faq to make up a copy of /var/cache/apt work for the machines with hoary already installed?
<IdleOne> wasskil>  sudo apt-get install wine ( I believe it is already packaged )
<wasskil> IdleOne,  im doing that command
<General_Error> fuck sake, DSL linux runs fine as live cd, but not ubuntu :|
<kgoetz> General_Error: language pls :)
<IdleOne> g0dchild>  check out that link the bot sent you it might say in there Im not certain
<General_Error> sorry
<kgoetz> np
<kgoetz> just dont let seveas catch you :)
<General_Error> who? lol
<Seveas> hm?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> kgoetz, ?
<kgoetz> i just mentioned your name to General_Error
<IdleOne> Seveas>  false alarm Im sure General_Error  understands his error. right?
<Seveas> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<General_Error> lol
<Seveas> beware of the evil Seveas ;)
<General_Error> yah
<kgoetz> thats him General_Error ;)
<hullmmx> Can I ask a question?
<General_Error> :P
<kgoetz> hullmmx: can i stop you? :)
<IdleOne> hullmmx>  shoot
<kgoetz> wb SirKillalot
<kgoetz> hi gnomefreak :)
<hullmmx> :)
<General_Error> right, im DSL and Ubuntu both use Xserver yah? btw i linux newb :P
<IdleOne> morning gnomefreak
<kgoetz> General_Error: which ubuntu? they all use x though, yes
<General_Error> ga
<SirKillalot> elloh
<gnomefreak> morning IdleOne
<General_Error> gah*
<General_Error> well basically
<kgoetz> (all ubuntus do, not sure about dsl)
<elad`> I need libstdc++6 4.0.2, but only 4.0.1 is in the repositories. Help?
<General_Error> ubutnu dont work
<General_Error> ubuntu
<hullmmx> how can I play .ape file using bmp?
<General_Error> when i run live cd, it fails to load Xserver
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hullmmx about restricted
<kgoetz> General_Error: any errors to help debug?
<IdleOne> General_Error>  System > Administration > Networking and see if eth0 is enabled
<kgoetz> hullmmx: what is an ape file?
<General_Error> IdleOne, i cant
<General_Error> i can only access a console
<Seveas> elad`, why do you need it?
<elad`> for monkey-audio
<IdleOne> General_Error>  no GUI on the LiveCD?
<General_Error> kgoetz, well i have a Sapphire ATi Radeon X800 GTO, and Amd Athlon 64 3000+, 1gb ram, if that helps
<General_Error> yes IdleOne
<wasskil> i cannot find the rpm file of wine
<General_Error> it fails to load
<Seveas> wasskil, Ubuntu does not use rpm
<elad`> gstreamer0.8-monkeysaudio is installed, but apparently it's not enough.
<Seveas> !tell wasskil about wine
<General_Error> but it runs fine on my laptop
<hullmmx> music format
<kgoetz> General_Error: um. fancy h/w
<General_Error> i think its something to do with frlxg thingys
<elad`> and I can't install monkeys-audio without 4.0.2.
<elad`> Help?
<General_Error> gflrx
<Seveas> elad`, where do you get monkeys-audio from?
<General_Error> fglrx
<General_Error> lol
<kgoetz> General_Error: fglrx
<kgoetz> :)
<elad`> Not sure. How do I check? It's in my Synaptic.
<General_Error> :P
<wasskil> hmm
<IdleOne> General_Error>  thats Dapper right?
<General_Error> no
<General_Error> 5.10
<Seveas> elad`, then you probably added a non-ubuntu repository...
<elad`> I had.
<gnomefreak> :(
<Seveas> you shouldn't - we can't support that
<IdleOne> tell General_Error  about ati
<elad`> Got another way for me to install .ape support?
<Seveas> not really, never used it - sorry
<wasskil> heheh after typing apt-get -y install wine for almost 10times it was able to complete downloading it
<wasskil> hehehe
<IdleOne> !tell General_Error about ati
<elad`> Thanks anyway.
<geek__> hello all
<Seveas> elad`, if you can figure out which repo you get it from I can try making a proper breezy package
<IdleOne> heys
<wasskil> ok there wine installed
<geek__> someone use biometric module ?
<General_Error> IdleOne, thanks, i ll have a look @ them now
<elad`> http://www.is.informatik.uni-duisburg.de/wiki/index.php/Sysadm:Ubuntu#xmms
<IdleOne> General_Error>  hope that helps you soome
<elad`> Seveas, read that.
<ruzgar> when i close a windows the files which i have memorized with ctrl+v, they are erased from memory
<ruzgar> when i close a window the files which i have memorized with ctrl+v, they are erased from memory
<IdleOne> ruzgar>  yup thats right
<ruzgar> how can i solve this problmem
<kgoetz> dlnt\\\\\
<IdleOne> ruzgar>  paste your text/info before closing the file
<kgoetz>  sorry, hand moved on teh keyboard :$
<elkbuntu> ruzgar, have a temp directory and gedit is your friend
<ruzgar> elkbuntu how can i make ?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: libdvdcss is a package in ubuntu isnt it?
<elkbuntu> and by temp directory, i mean an empty directory on your desktop or in your home folder
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no
<IdleOne> Seveas>  will there be a clipboard in Dapper to solve that pasting bug?
<gnomefreak> oh :(
<ruzgar> elkbuntu must i give a specific name to this directory
<ruzgar> ?
<kgoetz> gnomefreak: but it is about
<kgoetz> ruzgar: no
<elkbuntu> ruzgar, call it whatever the heck you want
<Seveas> IdleOne, pasting bug?
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<elkbuntu> ruz it's like a bucket you put things in to carry them from one place to another
<chuckyp> Oh just though of a question whats the proper way to remove a service?  I want to disable pcmcia services from attempting to start how do I disable them?
<ruzgar> elkbuntu ok thanks
<IdleOne> Seveas>  when coping text and then closing the file or app you copied from you lose the paste function ( cant paste the info afetr closing the original file )
<chuckyp> all runelevs.
<kgoetz> chuckyp: check out update-rc.d
<IdleOne> Seveas>  not really a bug but didnt know what to call it :/
<Seveas> IdleOne, dunno
<elkbuntu> Seveas, basically an automated version of how i do it now :P
<chuckyp> kgoetz, gotcha
<kgoetz> IdleOne: an anoyance
<IdleOne> kgoetz>  ^
* elkbuntu whistles innocently and feels leet ;)
<Seveas> elad`, that page is on crack - mixing debian and ubuntu repos is a recipe for disaster
<elad`> Seveas,  I downloaded the dependant package, and its dependencies, and henceforth, and installed them. Now Synaptic tells me I've got 6 broken packages. What?
<kgoetz> elkbuntu: pppht :P
<Seveas> elad`, remove them
<elad`> But, if it works...?
<teclis> Hello, is anyone experienced with ".xbindkeys"-Configuration?
<SirKillalot> is there a possibility to get xchat run everytime I start gnome on the 4th desktop?
<IdleOne> elad`>  sudo apt-get -f install ??
<Seveas> seriously, updating core libraries from non-ubuntu repos is a recipe to get a reinstall
<underlined> Hi, please i downloaded the ubuntu live cd from ubuntu's site but it doesn't complete booting process. it says Kernel CRC Error and hangs on. Any help please ?
<elad`> Eh? Synaptic is removing all sorts of unrelated things all of a sudden. gnome-games, etc...
<elkbuntu> elad`, you are still increasing your risk of breakage tenfold
<elad`> open-office...
<Seveas> elad`, see what I mean...
<elad`> What the fuck?
<kgoetz> underlined: check yoru cds md5sum
<elad`> Seveas, yes.
<Seveas> elad`, language.
<IdleOne> elad`>  nm what I said Seveas  knows what he is saying
<kgoetz> SirKillalot: i think it can, but i dont know how. i *think* it can....
<Seveas> elad`, remove all the forcefully installed packages and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<underlined> kgoetz : how can i do this?
<SirKillalot> hey guys, I had gnome and installed KDE, now I use gnome again but some icons in gnome are KDE style, taht really sucks!
<SirKillalot> for example all prefereneces icons are that fucking kde tool
<SirKillalot> I hate it
<SirKillalot> is there a way to get normal gnome icons applied again?
<kgoetz> underlined: whats your main OS?
<IdleOne> SirKillalot>  lanaguage
<IdleOne> SirKillalot>  sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop
<underlined> windows xp and i have fedora core 4 on the second primary partition
<kgoetz> SirKillalot: try reinstallin ubuntu-artwork
<General_Error> would be it easier to install ubuntu first rather than working from live cd for this thing
<General_Error> because when i try to startx, i just get a blank screen
<kgoetz> underlined: in fedora you can run `md5sum /dev/cdrom`
<kgoetz> in windows you need to download extra aps
<IdleOne> General_Error>  yes it would
<Celestianpower> Can anyone tell me what's going wrong and how tofix it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9996
<General_Error> ok then
<General_Error> thanks
<MotorCityMadMan> new ubuntu install: there is a hda3 and hda4 icon on the desk top: How do i open these icons for viewing ? When i try i get a error displaying folder
<elkbuntu> General_Error, yes, much
<SirKillalot> IdleOne, I dont have tha meta package anymore
<IdleOne> General_Error> /msg ubotu  dualboot if yor dualbooting
<vook> General_Error, livecd will barely give you a taste honestly.  To get the real experience, you need to install it.
<Seveas> MotorCityMadMan, put your /etc/fstab on the pastebin
<General_Error> vook, i cant even boot into livecd
<elad`> It's removing Synaptic itself now.
<underlined> kgoetz : what it reported error in the file? i should download again ?
<Seveas> elad`, stop the removal...
<General_Error> all i get is xserver failing to start
<elkbuntu> General_Error, are you using an ATI graphics card?
<vook> General_Error, your ATI may well not be supported yet
<General_Error> yes elkbuntu
<g0dchild> hi , everyone- thanks for the assistance i've been getting here. one final question- i need kubuntu ASAP
<Seveas> you'll end up withou anything installed
<elad`> Never mind, I see I'll have to reinstall Ubuntu.
<g0dchild> would it cause a problem if i upgrade to breezy after i install kubuntu-desktop?
<elad`> Good night and good bye.
<General_Error> btw i Have Sapphire ATi Radeon X800 GTO
<kgoetz> underlined: reported an error?
<elad`> Waiting for the OS to crash...
<IdleOne> g0dchild>  I dont think so but dont quote me
<chuckyp> kgoetz, ty worked like a champ
<kgoetz> g0dchild: it wont matter, no
<kalango> register
<kgoetz> but you will need to download kubuntu-desktop twice
<g0dchild> gotcha.
<kgoetz> np chuckyp
<Celestianpower> Nobody at all?
<Pooronce> Hi,everybody..
<underlined> kgoetz: i am on windows now, i ll reboot with fc
<kgoetz> Celestianpower: is there a breezy deb?
<Pooronce> I'm a newbie with ubuntu...
<kgoetz> underlined: ok
<elkbuntu> General_Error, if you do the actual install, and come up with the same problem you'll have alot more luck fixing it as it is likely the kernel module for ati out of date or missing
<vook> General_Error, ATI isn't very friendly about releasing chipset specs and modules for linux.  Sad but true.  NVidia is good about it though.  Older ATI chipsets are only now starting to become fully supported.
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  lemme look and see if I can help
<recon00> How can I share my printer with other computers on my LAN?
<Pooronce> And now I have a question here, Could anyone help me?
<Celestianpower> kgoetz: Breezy deb?
<General_Error> ok then
<gnomefreak> oh opera
<General_Error> im starting to install it now
<jepler> Hi.  I'm trying to use kernel-wedge, but 'kernel-wedge gen-control' doesn't seem to generate a proper control file---the subsequent dpkg-buildpackage says there "must be at least one binary package part", and there isn't.
<kgoetz> Celestianpower: an install package of whatever ubuntu yoru using
<gnomefreak> ok Celestianpower there are a few things you need to install
<jepler> Are there some obvious errors I should check for?
<Pooronce> My mainbord is NF4 ,ECS, I can't install the RAID of SATA on it...
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Oh I see
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: And I need Synaptic or spt-get for those?
<Celestianpower> *apt
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: your repos fixed?
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  sudo apt-get install xlib6g xlibs ??
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: No
<vook> General_Error, backup your data please, have a plan in case nothing works!
<gnomefreak> :(
<kgoetz> Pooronce: its probably software raid
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Any way of doing it manually?
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Yeah, that's broken ;)
<MrRio> good afternoon
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: you can open the repo with a web browser and dpkg -i all the debs you need
<kgoetz> hi MrRio
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Okay
<Solatis> hello, question
<IdleOne> hello
<chuckyp> !ask
<Solatis> my system recently crashed while running firefox, i had to reboot
<Solatis> now, firefox says that another instance is still running when starting up
<spanner3003> y when i run winecvs.sh do i get an error saying c compiler unable to compile c ecexutabel?
<Solatis> while there isn't any instance running
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: the 2 libs it listed you need and give me a sec on the other one you need im trying to recall the name of it
<chuckyp> spanner3003, do you have build-essentials installed?
<kgoetz> spanner3003: got build-essential installed?
<Solatis> i removed the `lock` file from ~/.mozilla/firefox/<<id>>/lock
<IdleOne> Solatis>  ps x and and then kill # for firefox
<kgoetz> Solatis: sounds bad
<kgoetz> lol chuckyp. snap
<spanner3003> how do i get that?
<firecracker2k6> hi guys, I am having some major probems with azureus, look here http://pastebin.com/596243 I have just upgraded to the most recent version of jave too but still the same problem, any help would be greatly apriciated.
<Solatis> lmergen@solatis3:~$ ps aux | grep firefox
<Solatis> lmergen   5322  0.0  0.0   3940   904 pts/1    R+   15:10   0:00 grep firefox
<Solatis> lmergen@solatis3:~$
<kgoetz> spanner3003: just install it with apt or synapict
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: How do I get the other two?
<chuckyp> !tell spanner3003 about compile
<kgoetz> Solatis: killall firefox
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Is there somewhere I can search for theM?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: you need to open the repo in browser i think they are in the main repo
<Pooronce> kgoetz, yes , When I try to install SuSE on RAID, it says the raid are soft-raid... so I installed Ubuntu on the other IDE disk .... but now I don't know how to install the raid in the Ubuntu system to use it....
<Solatis> kgoetz: i can't kill anything, there is no process (like i said)
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: package.ubuntu.com
<Solatis> firefox is _not_ running
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> you should beable to download them right from there
<spanner3003> so i just type apt-get install build-essentials?
<Solatis> but it tells me there is another instance running when starting firefox
<kgoetz> Pooronce: i havent set up raid, so i cant help you
<chuckyp> spanner3003, yes
<Solatis> and i /do/ have my lock file removed
<wormee> hello
<Solatis> so i have no idea
<g0dchild> how do i get root access for changing sys-wide settings? do i have to add my normal user to some group?
<IdleOne> Solatis>  killall firefox and see if it helps
<Jemt> Greetz. I was wondering.. Will repositories (universal, multiverse) be ready for Dapper when it is released? I remember when Breezy was released. It took 2-3 months before they were online and I had no software at all to work with. I'd rather stick to Breezy for a few more months this time than repeating what happend last time.
<kgoetz> Solatis: tried 'lsof |grep firefox' or similar?
<Solatis> *sigh*
<firecracker2k6> Solatis, the running proccess for firefox is firefox-bin
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: what is that one thing people aways forget for opera
<chuckyp> g0dchild, use sudo
<IdleOne> g0dchild>  use sudo
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I'm http://packages.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ there, where do I go now?
<chuckyp> !tell g0dchild about sudo
<Pooronce> kgoetz,O.... Thank U anyway...
<Seveas> Jemt, what are you talking about?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  beats me dude I dont use opera
<vook> when in doubt  # chown -R myuser.myuser /home/myuser
<Solatis> firecracker2k6: yes that's why i grepped on 'firefox' and nothing returned
<kgoetz> Jemt: i dont remember that
<Seveas> for breezy universe and multiverse were released in the same time as main...
<Seveas> same will be for dapper
<firecracker2k6> so guys, any help for my question, its a java problem
<firecracker2k6> http://pastebin.com/596243
<Solatis> kgoetz: i'm trying to find out what the processes are that are returned... looks like they're all shells
<Jemt> Seveas: They were? I remember that they didn't work - and I asked for help several times in here - no one could make them work
<MrRio> Solatis: you may need to delete your session data
<Celestianpower> IdleOne?
<Solatis> kgoetz: yep
<damian_> why wont this work ive tried everything it says invalid share name on bood after i just press enter to the password prompt because there isnt one
<damian_> /192.168.1.6/HENDO	/smbfs		smbfs    defaults  0       0
<damian_> /192.168.1.6/BACKUPS	/smbfs1		smbfs    defaults  0       0
<Celestianpower> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Solatis> MrRio: isn't that simply the 'lock' file ?
<damian_> thats my fstab
<MrRio> Solatis, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<random string of chars>
<spanner3003> apt-get cannot find build-essentials
<Seveas> damian_, that'll bever work...
<Solatis> MrRio: ehrm, but that will also remove all my bookmarks etc etc right
<Seveas> never*
<Jemt> Seveas: Well, as long as they plan to repease the repos the same day they release Dapper, it's fine with me
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: im not sure how to navagate through that :(
<kgoetz> spanner3003: take of the s from the end
<IdleOne> Celestianpower> opera is probably not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: :(
<chuckyp> !tell spanner3003 about build-essential
<kgoetz> damian_: you need a space
<Stiopa> hello
<spanner3003> oh ok thank you
<chuckyp> spanner3003, lose the s
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: No - I can't use apt-get
<elkbuntu> opera actually has a repo and it is trustworthy
<Celestianpower> I did that
<MrRio> Solatis: rename it, then see if you can copy your bookmarks back in afterwards maybe
<damian_> seveas please explain
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: go to opera.com and download the deb
<damian_> kgoetz please explain
<Celestianpower> I need to manually install stuff
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I did and I got that error I showed you
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: after downloading it use sudo dpkg -i
<Seveas> damian_, those fstab entries don't specify a samba location
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  reinstall and that should fix all your apt-get problems...cant really help you if you dont have the tools you need to fix the problem :/
<GnarusLeo> firecracker2k6, that happened to me to ... I just got another package of azureus
<Stiopa> on live-cd (I can't recall 4.10 or 5.04) there was a tool to generate pdf in windows, can sombody tell me the name of it?
<Solatis> MrRio: ok, i just moved that entire directory to ~/temp/, it still tells me that
<Seveas> damian_, you can try using http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<Seveas> it's a script to add samba shares to /etc/fstab
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yes, I got that error, remember...
<firecracker2k6> GnarusLeo, what version are you using?
<damian_> thanks been stuck on this one for ages
<elkbuntu> Stiopa, openoffice can generate .pdfs
<firecracker2k6> GnarusLeo, it happend after an upgrade it keeps bagering me to do
<GnarusLeo> firecracker2k6, same her .. give me a sec
<MrRio> Solatis: strange, and remove [Profile0]  section from profiles.ini
<Stiopa> elkbuntu, Win32 version too?
<firecracker2k6> GnarusLeo, ok thanks
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  looks like a rock and a hard place
<elkbuntu> Stiopa, yes
<MrRio> Solatis, what caused the crash? did you have any extensions running?
<Stiopa> ok, thanks :-)
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Yeas
<firecracker2k6> GnarusLeo, dont want to use the crappy gnome one, nothing compaires to azureus
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: How do I reinstall without the CD any more?
<Solatis> MrRio: no none at all - my system just hang and i rebooted
<GnarusLeo> firecracker2k6, 2.4.0.0 ...
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  reinstall is a pain I know but you need a decent base system to work with so you may as well start over fresh
<Solatis> holdon i'll put up a screenshot to display my problem
<Tomasso> hello, i dont know why my windows installation got corrupted it doesnt start anymore, and i have all my info in one of the partitions. I have two sata hard disks in RAID for performance mode (configured by hard),  and now i booted from an ubuntu live cd, i would like to know if there is any posibility to mount my partitions..
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  download and burn the iso
<GnarusLeo> firecracker2k6, and I removed the one from apt-get, and got the tar ball from azurues homepage ...
<GnarusLeo> easy setup
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Oh
<Celestianpower> I don't have a CD
<Solatis> http://www.solatis.com/firefox.png
<Celestianpower> :'(
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  www.ubuntu.com   if you cant have a freind do it for you
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Grrr
<firecracker2k6> GnarusLeo, I will try that now then
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  best I can do for you sorry
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: So I need a CD
<GnarusLeo> firecracker2k6, im sure it'll work. And agreed, nothing beats azureus (except in memory leackage) :)
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  yeah
<Celestianpower> Oh for Pete's sake
<MrRio> Solatis: wow, very loong display
<firecracker2k6> GnarusLeo,  lol
<Solatis> MrRio: haha yeah i like it that way... good for coding, lots of lines of code in 1 view :)
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  and when you get a new install cd KEEP IT! you may need it again in the furtur
<IdleOne> future*
<Solatis> MrRio: aaahhh great, removing [profile0]  helped!
<Solatis> MrRio: thanks a lot!
<MrRio> Solatis, no probs
<MrRio> shame about you bookmarks tho
<Pooronce> Now in Shipit, 5.10 or 6.04?
<Solatis> nahh i'll just replace the new profile data with the old profile data
<Solatis> let's see what happends :)
<IdleOne> Pooronce> 5.10
<wormee> do you think 'Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable' may be a normal response from 'iwlist scan'?
<MrRio> Solatis, it should make a fresh profile, so try copying bookmarks.html
<Grout58> any way we can use the upgrade feature in apt-get to get the new flight?
<IdleOne> !tell Grout58  about flight4
<kimo> I downloaded flight4 yesterday, now flight5 is out!!! Do I really have to re-download ?/
<IdleOne> kimo>  if you want to
<Solatis> MrRio: i just copied the entire profile directory, it worked, i even have all my cookies, history and remembered passwords :)
<IdleOne> !tell Grout58  about flight5
<firecracker2k6> GnarusLeo, Thanks mate, working now
<kimo> I mean can I use flight4, & somehow upgrade it ?
<GnarusLeo> firecracker2k6, np
<Pooronce> Idleone: O... I'll wait 4 the next edition..
<Pygi> kimo: yes, normal updates ;)
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Well, I'm not allowed to reinstall
<spanner3003> !flight5
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, spanner3003
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  why not?
<Pygi> spanner: flight5 not yet ready...
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Because we might not be able to get the internet back
<spanner3003> what is it?
<Celestianpower> We had a huge problem getting it last time
<Pygi> spanner: a new release from beta series of dapper
<kgoetz> gl all
<Celestianpower> :'(
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  sorry to hear
<Pooronce> restart ... to Suse ..
<GnarusLeo> What is flight anyways?
<spanner3003> oh ok i have 5.10
<kimo> Hope flight5 will have my Yukon (sk98lin) lan card working :)
<Celestianpower> And my parents don't want to risk it
<Celestianpower> I hate my parents sometimes
<Pygi> Gnarus: a release ? ;)
<chuckyp> kimo, They update hal in flight5
<GnarusLeo> oh :P
<spanner3003> y do i get this error in wincvs.sh: make[1] : *** [ts_xlib.o]  Error 1
<spanner3003> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/cameron/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/tsx11'
<spanner3003> make: *** [tsx11/libwine_tsx11.so]  Error 2
<Celestianpower> Are we sure there's nothing we can do
<Celestianpower> ?
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, a testing of the next realease of ubuntu called "dapper drake"
<Celestianpower> I just want Synaptic to work
<Celestianpower> an't we just reinstall Synaptic?
<Celestianpower> *C
<chuckyp> spanner3003, try running the script as sudo wincvs.sh
<spanner3003> i did :)
<Pygi> chuckyp: winecvs.sh*
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, whats wrong now?
<chuckyp> spanner3003, I dunno ask wine.
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Same problem
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, same probelm as what?
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  not without the cd or apt-get
<chuckyp> spanner3003, #winehq
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: If I got the CD, would it be possible
<Celestianpower> ?
<Pygi> celestian: yup, it would...
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Sorry, the again threw me
<spanner3003> ok
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: reinstalling synaptic wont help
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Why not?
<gnomefreak> reinstalling ubuntu might help
<Pygi> gnomefreak: hi hi
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> hi Pygi
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Get Synaptic working
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  if you get the cd you will reinstall ( best option ) and then we can help you with your internet connection
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, what is wrong with it now?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: your problem isnt synaptic alone issue i dont htink
<Pygi> gnomefreak: gah, do not recommend reinstalling...nothing can be that badly broken...
<gnomefreak> Pygi: 3 days on same issue
<gnomefreak> or 4
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: No, because I won't be able to talk to you without internet will I?
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, what problem are you having with synaptic.
<Pygi> gnomefreak: what's the issue?
<IdleOne> Pygi>  he lost synaptic and doesnt have apt-get
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: he cant use apt or synaptic
<chuckyp> lol
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: No apt-get or Synaptic
<gnomefreak> dns could still be the issue
<Pygi> gnomefreak, idle: and how did he do that? removed both?
<GnarusLeo> How does one loose synaptic and apt-get?
<GnarusLeo> lol
<Celestianpower> :'(
<gnomefreak> how did he do what break it?
<Pygi> gnomefreak, idle: perhaps he could just download packages somewhere, and use dpkg -i to unpack it?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  I suspect the internet issues is just a question of enabling eth0 in Networking
<GnarusLeo> ifconfig eth0 up?
<zapada> will dapper have winmodem support?
<gnomefreak> hell his resolv.conf was empty but we fixed that
<Pygi> zapada: no, it won't...
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Well, my parents point blank will not let me reinstall
<IdleOne> Pygi>  from what I gathered his system is pretty much borked
<gnomefreak> zapada: ubuntu will never have winmodem support
<zapada> NOoO! :(
<Pygi> celestian: do you have your eth0 as default gateway in network config??
<Celestianpower> Pygi: The internet is working now
<gnomefreak> Pygi: its not resolving right
<GnarusLeo> cant you guys take Celestianpower's problem to +l?
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, how did you cause this in the first place?  What where you trying to do?
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, if its a dapper issue
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: have you tried pinging an ipaddress?
<Pygi> celestian: just choose a good DNS....
<Pygi> gnomefreak: I believe DNS might be problem...
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: we could if he was using dapper
<gnomefreak> Pygi: got that far
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  after reinstall ( if parents allow it ) you will go to System > Administration > Networking and enable eth0 and that should have you online
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Well, my friend was trying to get my Floppy working so he messed about with the reso file
<Celestianpower> Since then, the thing is broken
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: i think you need to tell your friend not to touch it again
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: No, point blank they will not allow it
<gnomefreak> lol
<General_Error> #
<General_Error> Install the kernel drivers. These drivers should be installed by default, but it's better to make sure they are installed. You need the package linux-$arch, where you replace $arch by the CPU architecture for the machine. This is 386 for Intel Pentium, 686 for Celeron, Pentium Pro, Pentium II, and Pentium III, 686-smp for Pentium 4, or k7 or k7-smp for AMD athlon. On 64-bit systems, this may be amd64-generic, amd64-k8, amd64-k8-smp,
<General_Error> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, ?  well what I would try is download a deb for apt-get and dpkg -i the .deb and then use apt-get to install the rest i.e. synaptic.
<General_Error> SHIT
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I have done
<General_Error> sorry
<General_Error> language
<General_Error> :/
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  also a good policy is Dont let anybody break your system when you can do that yourself
<Pygi> GeneralERROR: DONT DO THAT:.........
<General_Error> i kow
<Pygi> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<General_Error> accident
<General_Error> sorry
<Pygi> omg, ubotu is using more than 1 line :-/
<chuckyp> Pygi, lol
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I did ping an IP
<Pygi> chuckyp: well, ubotu said that we shouldn't post more than 1 line...and he/she is using more then 1 line :-/
<gnomefreak> can you do it?
<Pygi> what lies and lies and lies aggain :-/
<gnomefreak> does it turn out ok
<dorto> i had backed up /etc/apt /var/lib/apt /var/cache/apt from my earlier ubuntu. how do i restore that in my current ubuntu?
<Jonnings> I've been having a lot of trouble with ugly-looking sites + non functioning java runtime environments using Firefox. I've been thinking to switch to Opera, is this recommended?
<Celestianpower> Yes
<Pygi> dorto: just copy it ovcer?
<httpdss> does anyone know where (folder) icon themes get installed ??
<General_Error> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9998
<Pygi> Jonning: ur choice...
<dorto> will 'tar xzvf apt.tgz -C /' overwrite my current cache?
<General_Error> please
<Pygi> error: going to look now...sec pls
<Jonnings> Pygi: Do you have any experience with using opera?
<General_Error> ty
<dorto> Pygi: will it overwrite my current configuration, downloaded packages etc?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Yes
<IdleOne> !tell Jonnings about java
<Pygi> dorto: should do...to clean packages just use apt-get clean
<gean> hi all !
<Pygi> Jonnings: yup...
* gnomefreak is wondering what he did to this system :(
<General_Error> because when i type sudo apt-get install amd64-generic, i get "Coudnt find package..."
<gnomefreak> brb
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  he said it up there. his friend tried to fix something and broke atleast 2 other main things heh
<dorto> Pygi: i have downloaded and installed a few applications in my current ubuntu. its configuration is also different from what it was in my previous ubuntu. wii they be safe?
<Gomez> #debia-it
<Gomez> #debian-it
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i got that but what did he touch
<Celestianpower> And the floppy still doesn't work ;)
<Pygi> dorto: should be...
<IdleOne> Gomez> /j #debian-it
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I can't remeber
<gnomefreak> brb thinking
<Celestianpower> Sources.list was one
<Celestianpower> For sure
<Pygi> General_Error: sec please ;)
<General_Error> kk :)
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  do sudo apt-get update and tell me what error that returns
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, why was this guy editing resolv.conf to fix your floppy?
<dorto> Pygi: then, can i give this to my friend also, who is using ubuntu since few months? he doesn't have to download what i had downloaded?
<chuckyp> IdleOne, probably nothing.
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Because it said to on the forums
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Hang on - it's on pastebin
<Celestianpower> 9978 I think
<IdleOne> chuckyp>  if his sources.list is messed it should return an error
<Pygi> dorto: most probably...
<hullmmx> General_Error, Can I use voip in ubuntu?
<Pygi> general_error: dapper drake or breezy?
<Pygi> hull: yes, you can...
<chuckyp> hullmmx, ^^^^^^^^^
<dorto> Pygi: if it screws his ubuntu apt cache, he will kill me! :)
<Healot> SIP-based applcation, hullmmx ?
<cjavier> This morning debmirror fail to update a local breezy/dapper repository, cause it didn't found binary-i386/Packages files on any of the dists, I check the mirror and is true, this files doesn't exist any more, only gz and bz2 versions, any body know what's happening?
<hullmmx> Pygi, thanks, would you please provide some infomation?
<General_Error> breezy
<Pygi> hullmx: private messages pls
<chuckyp> cjavier, mine works
<Pygi> dorto: nah, it won't screw it ;)
<dorto> Pygi: k, thx
<dorto> :)
<cjavier> chuckyp, which dists do you mirror?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: what if he removed his etho from network and rebooted (should locate it and set it up)?
<Pygi> yw dorto
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10000
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  in a perfect world but who knows what else is wrong
<chuckyp> cjavier, uk just did dist-upgrade on dapper worked fine.
<chuckyp> cjavier, they non us ones i.e. archive.blah inestead of us.archive.blah
<cjavier> chuckyp, I mean a local repository made by debmirror
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: yeah well it was a thought that maybe it would reset dns
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  I dont know what all that is but those are not the proper repos
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: yes they are
<gnomefreak> he has my breezy repos
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, your sources.list is totally f'd
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  oh ok lol
<Celestianpower> Well, cwillu told me to replace archive.thingy with the IP
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, ahh your just using iip
<gnomefreak> his sources.list isnt the issue that i know
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, oh because the resolv issue.
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: yeah
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, following you know.
<Pygi> about VOIP hullmmx, can't you use Skype? ;)
<Celestianpower> Sorry for causing so much trouble
<General_Error> Ok, this command: sudo apt-get install linux-686, what would i type for amd64 generic?
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  this is what we live for :)
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: lol
<spanner3003> where do i find the xdev packs?
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, so internet is not working on this box then?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: we are here to help and one of these days it will hit us lol
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: I'm talking to you on it right now and surfing on FF
<hullmmx> Pygi,yes,I can
<Pygi> General_Error: cache search doesn't show any clue of that package on that kernel
<Pygi> general_error: do you have a 64bit ubuntu installed?
<General_Error> no
<Pygi> hullmmx: so, whats the prob? ;)
<Celestianpower> On this machibe, Internet does work
<Pygi> general: you need to install it ;)
<gnomefreak> he can do everything but use synaptic and apt-get  they are not resolving right
<Pygi> install the 64 bit one
<hullmmx> Pygi,but it is all for free, and what about the paying Voip using telephone?
<General_Error> so does that mean i gotta download it again?!
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, is that pastebin new or is that from before?
<spanner3003> where do i find the x development packages?
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Which?
<Celestianpower> 10000 is new
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  chuckyp  things we know : he has internet, sources.list is good, synaptic and apt-get not working and someone tried to fix his floppy
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, the pastebin of the apt-get update that has all the 404 errors.
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: New
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, Okay and the computer that you got those errors on has internet?
<dorto> can i just restore the /var/cache/apt/archives/ in my new ubuntu? it seems to have all the downloaded .deb packages
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Yes
<GnarusLeo> 404 just means hes not connected
<Pygi> general_error: searches...
<IdleOne> GnarusLeo> 404 means he cant connect not that he is connected
<GnarusLeo> IdleOne, thats what I said ..
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, well try ping 82.211.81.151
<IdleOne> s/is/isnt
<yannux> hye everybody
<GnarusLeo> thing pinging google is more effective before trying to update apt-get
<GnarusLeo> think*
<spanner3003> or how would i use apt-get to download the x development packages?
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: It pings perfectly
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: did he change your host name?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Where?
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, wtf,  try to wget a file from somewhere.
<spanner3003> !x development packages
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, spanner3003
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: in system>admin>network
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: wget should work its using the browser
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I don't think so - I might be wrong
<spanner3003> !x development
<ubotu> spanner3003: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<devlin-7> is there anything like control panel in Ubuntu? I need to find somewhere to tell Ubuntu what monitor I have..
<Pygi> general_error: I believe so...64 bit kernels cannot be found in repos...
<IdleOne> spanner3003>  /msg ubotu  serachterm
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, well apt-get update is just trying to receive on port 80 and he's getting errors so he would get an error wget'ng a file on port 80
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, or html etc...
<Pygi> devlin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do it ;)
<Celestianpower> wget that IP works fine
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: go there and see if thats the name you set up during install also check to see if there is a domain name entered in same area
<General_Error> damn ok
<devlin-7> ty :)
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, yeah i'm thinking hostname would cause the confusion or something is goofy with his network.
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: port 80 is internet connection port if it wasnt working he would have 0 internet
<Pygi> general: you could ask in -devel tho, perphaps they know somethin' that I don't ;)
<General_Error> lol ok
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, I can't even tell if he has internet because he is confused as to which box he is on.
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I didn't install and there's no domain name
<Pygi> chucky: hehe ;)
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: the only reason that hit me was because we had a week were people were changing host names and than apt wouldnt work
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, whats the hostname.
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: celestian
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: hes on the box with the issues
<gnomefreak> and he can surf
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, makes sense if it was changed improperly but then even wget wouldn't work.
<gnomefreak> good point wget wouldnt work
<Pygi> general_error: 64bit systems use other repos, so ;)
<General_Error> ok
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  good luck .. gnomefreak  and chuckyp  will get you going and if they cant they will die trying hehe
<IdleOne> have a good day all
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Thanks anyway
<Pygi> general_error: you could try to manually fetch it, but not recommended...rather do a whole install of 64bit system
<Celestianpower> Goodnight
<gnomefreak> lol IdleOne bailing on us
<General_Error> pygi, all im trying to do is get xserver to not fail when it loads lol
<NegativeSpace> Hi, is there a program, or a way, to mess around with the functionality of a laptop's touchpad?
<General_Error> an following the guide
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, try wget http://hep.fi.infn.it/PAMELA/linux/set_vga.txt
<Pygi> general_error: lol, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  gotta run dude sorry :)
<gnomefreak> its all good IdleOne have fujn
<Pygi> negativespace: what exactly do you want to do?
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Won't connect
* Pygi feels dizy :P
<General_Error> i know, rebooting, one sec
<gnomefreak> ;)
<elad_> !firefox
<gnomefreak> he cant wget :)
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, what is the result?
<funkyHat> How do I set my text editor?
<NegativeSpace> Pygi I want the edges of the touchpad to work as a scroller for Firefox, OpenOffice, etc.
<elad_> What was that link for the new firefox?
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, just paste it here if its less than three lines
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Healot> getfirefox.com
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10001
<Pygi> negativespace: perhaps ...http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
<Pygi> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<Pygi> something ;)
<Karmander> hi
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, yeah he can't resolv ips dns is messed up.
<yannux> someone use dotdeb repository ?
<Karmander> who knows shipit?
<Pygi> chucky: just make him use another dns
<yannux> I've got a problem with dapper and apt-get update
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, hwo are you getting an ip on this box?   is it dhcp?  or are you specifying one?
<NegativeSpace> Pygi Thanks, these look really useful.
<yannux> Err http://packages.dotdeb.org stable/all Packages
<yannux>   500 ( Not implemented  )
<Pygi> yannux: #ubuntu+1
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: DHCP I think but I'm not sure
<Pygi> negativespace: yw, hope it helps ;)
<Pygi> yannux: lol, do not use random repos
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: yeah but what to fix? we got his resolv.conf set up with an ip
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, well how is it connected to the net?  i.e. pc > router > dsl modem etc....
<yannux> Pygi: thanks
<spanner3003> some one pease help how do i install the  x development packages with apt-get?
<Celestianpower> PC > Modem/router > Internet
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: and your sure thats your routers ip address in the resolv.conf?
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, doesn't matter if he is getting dhcp resolv.conf will get changed on connect.
<Pygi> yannux: yw
<Pygi> gnomefreak: hosts file perhaps??
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, what type of modem router?
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: The model is Addon ARM 8100 - http://www.addon-tech.com/
<chuckyp> spanner3003, why don't you just install wine from apt-get?
<sebastian> anyone knows any good groupware project with outlook connectivity?
<t0mmY-> Anyone know how to control witch wlan card NetworkManager shall monitor? now it monitors eth0 but i currently use rausb0.. tips?
<Healot> Evolution? does evolution does that?
<gnomefreak> spanner3003: apt-cache search X should list the -dev files than just apt-get install whatever files you nee
<gnomefreak> d
<spanner3003> couse i would like to game
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, sudo ifdown eth0
<Healot> "libx11-dev", spanner3003, apt-get or aptitude should download the rest for you
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, then sudo ifup eth0
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, then sudo ifconfig and pastebin results
* chuckyp brb have to smoke.
<yannux> !info php5-mysqli
<goestin> Celestianpower, you have problems connecting to the internet?
* gnomefreak joining chuckyp  for a smoke just in different places :)
<gnomefreak> no goestin
<gnomefreak> brb
<spanner3003> thank you :)_
<goestin> so what's the problem?
<Celestianpower> chuckyp / gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10002
<Icarus> How would I go about configuring a printer?
<ALcHOLiC> posso chiedere aiutoi?
<gopi> Hi I installed Zapping TV Viewer .... I am hearing audio but no video
<ALcHOLiC> the
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, okay your dhcp is jacked.
<gopi> I can Up or Down the channels but audio alone is changing but cant see video
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, well should say your dns servers are messed up.
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: I have to go out now
<Celestianpower> I'll be back on later
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, okay thats all you need to fix
* Celestianpower has to buy new shoes
<Celestianpower> Bye!
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, is get the proper dns ip's then all should be better
<recon00> Whenever I log into my computer, this "Migrated Old Desktop" keeps on coming up. How can I get rid of it?
<chuckyp> bye
<goestin> cheers
<GnarusLeo> si hi to your parents for me Celestianpower :)
<gopi> anyone can help me please ?
<chuckyp> gopi, with waht?
<chuckyp> !tell gopi about ask
<gopi> Zapping TV viewer
<goestin> recon00, , you mean an old Desktop you are not using anymore?
<recon00> goestin: The desktop doesn't seem to have changed, although the notice says so along with a link.
<gnomefreak> he has a different router ip set iirc the last nuber wasnt a 3
<gopi> chuckyp: any idea ?
<Micksa> ouchie
<Micksa> quick question
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, no his ip is .3 handed out by his router at .1 but his dns servers are totally messed up hense the resolving names problem.
<Icarus> If I have a laptop that is connected to a wireless router and a printer that has a wireless function on it, how would I connect the printer to the laptop?
<Micksa> I've rendered a dapper installation unbootable by installing more kernels etc than will fit in my /boot part
<Micksa> I need to rebuild at least one initramfs
<chuckyp> gopi, I can't help you if you don't tell me the problem you are having.
<Micksa> what's the easiest way to do that?
<Icarus> on ubuntu  obviously.
<Healot> dapper = #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: how do we fix it (so i know if your not here)
<Micksa> dammit, I knew I shouldn't have mentioned dapper :P
<Micksa> well pretend I'm using breezy then
<gopi> chuckyp: I said it at first itself.... Please scroll back and see
<gnomefreak> Micksa: dapper has not been released yet so we dont support it in here
<Micksa> cos I'm sure the solution is the same
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, I don't know what was changed to do it.  But most likely he would need to configure that router so that it does dhcp or he needs to get the dns server ip's out of his windows boot.  Because if the router isn't handing them out then he needs to specify them.
<Micksa> and the problem would have happened anyway if it was breezy
<Pygi> who needs support with dapper, please go to #ubuntu+1 ....thanks
<Healot> yes... but somehow it's different
<rukuartic> Micksa: What you need to say is, Windows is so much better because I can install more kernels in /boot. Then you get lots a people telling you how to do it in linux.
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<dan_> ubuntu - mounting windows partisons
<Micksa> haha
<Micksa> DON'T TEMPT ME
<gnomefreak> Micksa: tell your issue to #ubuntu+1 there are a few of us in there helping
* Pygi agrees with gnomefreak
<confrey> hi everybody
<Micksa> fair enough
<Pygi> Micksa: do not talk that tone ;)
<confrey> anybody from Swiss?
<rukuartic> Hi dr. nick... i mean confrey
<dan_> how do you talk to that ubuntu computer?
<Pygi> dan: huih???
<chuckyp> gopi, I don't see where you asked I just see you saying can anyone help me, zapper tv or something but no problem.
<rukuartic> dan_: usually !info or something...
<elkbuntu> dan_, you mean ubotu?
<rukuartic> dan_: But its better to just /msg it
<dan_> elkbuntu - yeah
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dan_ about you
<confrey> rukuartic, excuse me, I don't understand; what do you mean?
<Viper5703> hey Ive got a quick question about hardware support
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dan_ about msg the bot
<rukuartic> confrey: Simpsons joke :P
<gopi> gopi Hi I installed Zapping TV Viewer .... I am hearing audio but no vide
<confrey> ah-.... ok,I 'm Italian, I can't understand English jokes...
<goestin> Viper5703, ask...
<chuckyp> !tell Viper5703 about ask
<gopi> gopi I can Up or Down the channels but audio alone is changing but cant see video
<Viper5703> Ive got a Belkin WiFi card based on the Broadcom 43xx chipset
<Mirv> is there nowadays other programs besides mplayer/mencoder that can be used to record TV from v4l2? does gstreamer support v4l2?
<goestin> !tell goestin ask
<rukuartic> confrey: Oh, there's just a character famous for walking in and saying "Hi everybody!" and then everyone responds "Hi Dr. Nick!"
<gopi> chuckyp: :)
<Healot> gopi, is it download off the ubuntu's official repos?
<aroticoz> When ubuntu is installed does it include a ftp client with it or do I have to get one myself ?
<gopi> Healot: no
<chuckyp> gopi, what is zapper tv some type of tv viewing for capture card?  If so what type of card do you have?
<Viper5703> this is an 802.11 PCI card, and I wondering about 5.10 support
<rukuartic> aroticoz: Course. run ftp in console :)
<aroticoz> thanks
<elkbuntu> aroticoz, it does in nautilus, but i recommend gftp instead
<analfabeta_> hi, why debian system based no accept my gateway config?
<dan_> ubotu tell dan_ about mounting windows partisons
<Viper5703> right now Im in XP, and its identified as a Dell card, but as long as the drivers are for Broadcom's 43xx chipset it will work
<aroticoz> ok... recommend me a graphical ftp client :)
<General_Error> right, ive done everything now, once X loads up i just get a black screen
<chuckyp> gopi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  and install the codecs.  thats all
<GnarusLeo> aroticoz, gftp
<Pygi> General_Error: try sudo dexconf
<aroticoz> thanks
<chuckyp> General_Error, what type of video card?
<rukuartic> dan_: Its partitions. :)
<General_Error> how do i get into the console now?
<Pygi> general: CTRL+ALT+F2
<General_Error> chuckyp, Sapphire ATi Radeon X800 GTO
<chuckyp> General_Error, did you install ati drivers? and if so you might what to try disabling graphical boot.  or the splash screen.
<confrey> rukuartic, :))))) now I inderstand... very nice, thanks
<Pooronce> I've install a SuSE10 in my Computer, but now I changed my Video-Card with nV to ATI ... How can I install the driver to get in the KDE?
<dorto> i get this error:  Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com
<goestin> Anyone of you guys/girls has ever messed around with the spca50x webcam driver in breezy?
<General_Error> no i havnt, how do i do that, ive tried the fglrx
<confrey> is here anybody from swiss?
<rukuartic> confrey: Well... heh. It sounds really dumb unless you watch the show a buncha times
<dan_> ubotu tell dan_ about mounting windows partitions
<Viper5703> so no takers?
<chuckyp> General_Error, well to get in x you can try changing the xorg.conf to vesa and boot that way then use synaptic to install the drivers.
<rukuartic> dan_: Have you tried looking around https://wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<dorto> sorry mistyped...
<General_Error> crap, i cant get into console now, it just goes black screen
<dorto> the error is like this: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<dorto> how should i fix this?
<urox> hi, i'm trying to get vmware's shared folder feature to work on ubuntu 5.10, anybody got any tips on hwo to get it to work ?
<chuckyp> General_Error, you can't ctrl+alt+F2 or F1 through F6?
<General_Error> one sec
<grout58> hey i just reinstalled ubuntu and relized it didnt ask me for a root password, whats the deal? how do i log as root?
<dan_> rukuartic - i have done it before but i had to reformat it and now so it wont let me open the mounted patitions as they are not there, so i just need that script thing so i can remount them if that makes sense.
<rukuartic> grout58: Ubuntu doesn't have root users... You log in as the username you typed in, the "root" password is the same on e you typed in for yours
<chuckyp> dan_, what type of partitions windows partitions? and what version of windows?
<Xenguy> !tell grout58 about root
<Icarus> how would i configure a printer on ubuntu?
<rukuartic> Xenguy: Fine, steal the only thing I can help people with. T_T
<Viper5703> oh well I'll look other places, thanks guys...
<Xenguy> rukuartic: heheh
<chuckyp> Viper5703, hold on so many people asking
<urox> anybody using vmware here?
<Viper5703> Urox I am
<dan_> chuckyp - Windows XP and NFTS or whatever it is
<spanner3003> yes
<General_Error> right i got console now
<urox> Viper5703, how do i use shared folders?
<General_Error> just booted into recovery mode
<dorto> because of sudo, i can't start commands in background. i have to run them, give the password and then send them to background(Ctrl-Z). is there a simpler way?
<gioeleb> hi
<Viper5703> you need to Install the operating system of choice and then install VMWare Tools
<chuckyp> !tell dan_  about ntfs
<goestin> grout58, indeed that is normal for ubuntu, but if you say: sudo bash
<Xenguy> Viper5703: is that the free-as-in-beer product of theirs I read about recently?
<goestin> and after that: passwd
<Viper5703> What?
<urox> Viper5703, how do i get vmware tools to run on ubuntu 5.10 as guest os ?
<chuckyp> Viper5703, What do you want to know if the card will work in ubuntu?
<Viper5703> I dont know
<goestin> you can enter a password and then you can log in as root
<dan_> chuckyp - thanks thats what i wanted
<Viper5703> yeah chuckyp
<funkyHat> dorto, use gksudo
<rukuartic> grout58: or you can do sudo su
<Viper5703> as soon as I get Ubuntu installed in VMware urox Ill tinker with it
<chuckyp> Viper5703, search the forums if native support isn't there you could always getting working with ndiswrapper.  especially the broadcomm cards.
<Xenguy> Viper5703: they recently made one of their products freely available (closed source, but no cost)
<dorto> k
<funkyHat> rukuartic, grout58, you shouldn't use sudo su, you should use sudo -i instead
<Viper5703> Xenguy what comapny?
<rukuartic> funkyHat: Why?
<Xenguy> Viper5703: vmware
<goestin> urox you cannot install ubuntu in vmware?
<Viper5703> Hmm ok
<Viper5703> Ill look at it
<rukuartic> funkyHat: Or should I say, whats the difference :P
<urox> goestin, i installed, but i dont have the shared folders feature
<Viper5703> goestin hes runnig VMware in windows
<dorto> can i ask questions related to dapper?
<Healot> su is dangerous.. use it at your own risks :)
<chuckyp> WTH is urox?
<Xenguy> Viper5703: sure.  Just wondered if that is what you were using already
<chuckyp> dorto, should be asked in #ubutnu+1
<goestin> ok
<Viper5703> no Im using VMWare 5.x
<Viper5703> VMWare Workstation 5.5
<funkyHat> rukuartic, the actual reason has completely slipped my mind :/. There is a good reason though...
<Healot> 5.5 to be exact. Viper5703 ?
<NegativeSpace> How can I find out which Linux kernel I'm running?
<urox> chuckyp, what ?
<Viper5703> Whats up healot?
<mgedmin> NegativeSpace: uname -a
<dorto> chuckyp: is that really a channel? ubuntu+1?
<Frogzoo> NegativeSpace: uname -a
<funkyHat> dorto, yes
<funkyHat> It's really a channel ;)
<chuckyp> dorto, yes +one not L
<Healot> Viper5703, try the Live CD... that would better to try ubuntu before real install
<NegativeSpace> Cheers guys.
<urox> dorto, try and you will see
<Viper5703> yeah good idea. LOL
<dorto> oh my God! i thought you are joking :)
<spanner3003> no it's uname -r
<goestin> urox, you have installed the vmware tools?
<Viper5703> well Id be dual booting with XP SP2
<dorto> its actually there!!
<chuckyp> dorto, no thats dapper related
<urox> goestin, nop
<Viper5703> goestin hes wondering if it can be done in 5.10
<urox> goestin, or maybe yes, i dont remember, how do i check ?
<dorto> yeh, thx for the info
<urox> it doesnt complaint that i dont have it installed
<grout58> how do i mount a ntfs drive?
<Frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<chuckyp> !tell grout58 about ntfs
<grout58> i dont see it though
<chuckyp> grout58, follow the wiki
<Viper5703> urox you might need a Win32 system to install VMware Tools
<goestin> urox, i thought you can check it by the options tab..... but i have only worked with vmware 4.5 i think so i'm not sure aboiut this....
<Healot> Viper5703, running live CD will tell, pretty much like a fresh install, without the hassle
<urox> Viper5703, win32 system ?
<Viper5703> OK Healot thanks
<Viper5703> yeah Windows
<Viper5703> uro win32 is any windows type system
<urox> so no easy way ?
<Viper5703> I dont think so
<urox> Viper5703, i'm using ubuntu as guest os, and windows as host os
<General_Error> YES
<General_Error> OH
<General_Error> YES
<General_Error> :D
<Viper5703> Right as I am. LOL
<General_Error> ty to the person who said
<Healot> urox, tried the live CD yet?
<General_Error> vESA
<Viper5703> But you might need Windows as host OS
<urox> what for ?
<Frogzoo> urox: you can do that, but.... why?
<chuckyp> General_Error, vesa worked I take it?
<urox> because i need both
<General_Error> chuckyp
<urox> XP and ubuntu
<urox> and i dont have a comp to spare
<urox> what is this stupid questions
<Viper5703> Dual boot
<General_Error> yes
<urox> i'm trying to get help to solve an issue
<General_Error> thk you!
<chuckyp> urox, I'm running dual boot.
<Viper5703> Hey Urox
<urox> Viper5703, i need them at SAME TIME
<urox> DAMN
<General_Error> such a simple answer
<Frogzoo> urox: well, you'd be much better off with ubuntu as host but that's by the by
<urox> dual boot isnt sufficient
<urox> since i need at the same time
<Healot> no, with the live CD you can try before really installing ubuntu on disk. much safer faster way to try
<jonolson> urox, You are confusing people.  Do you mean running both of the OS's at the *same* time, or just having both there to use?
<chuckyp> General_Error, now you can install the ati drivers and all will be well.  if it blows out again just switch back to vesa
<urox> yeah, welp i use ubuntu only for web/apache development
<Viper5703> Urox you have any type of IM?
<urox> and everything else in windows
<goestin> urox, maybe a stupid idea but, can't you share a folder with samba and mount it in window
<goestin> windows
<chuckyp> urox, just daul boot.
<Pygi> General_error: works now?
<elkbuntu> urox, dual boot
<urox> situation: using ubuntu as guest os in vmware, problem: shared folders dont work
<goestin> with "map a network drive" ?
<General_Error> yah
<urox> how do i fix this ?
<General_Error> i think
<General_Error> that was in recovery mode
<chuckyp> urox, you can see your nix partition in windows also if thats what you are looking for.
<General_Error> ima try in normal now
<urox> Viper5703, yeah, but whats wrong here ? (in a personal chanel)
<urox> dual boot = stupid solution
<Viper5703> Im getting confused. LOL
<urox> no
<urox> i'm looking for shared folders to work
<chuckyp> urox, okay so then your question is with vmware?
<elkbuntu> ubotu tell urox about dualboot
<Viper5703> and I like helping on personal level, lakes it easier
<urox> like it did in redhat 7 in vmware without issue
<Viper5703> *makes
<urox> wow
<urox> look
<urox> i know dual boot
<urox> i've used it
<grout58> ok i have it mounted but now it says the ntfs drive is readon only
<urox> not a good idea here
<chuckyp> i'm so confuse channel is going to fast.  urox type more than one fn word on a line please.
<grout58> i need to write to it!!
<Frogzoo> grout58: ntfs is read only - write isn't supported
<urox> ok, how do i get the feature "shared folder" to work, not the stupid "dual boot"
<Viper5703> Grout most linux distros cant write NTFS
<chuckyp> grout58, you can't write to ntfs in linux well you can but it won't work.
<jonolson> urox, Ok, so you know dual boot, but think it's a bad option.  You only want to use ubuntu for apache dev.  You mean...as a server?
<General_Error> OMFG
<General_Error> YES
<General_Error> :D
<elkbuntu> urox: calm down, stop using enter as punctuation and for goodness sake, explain what you want in one go so we're not left guessing
<urox> no, not a server, a development machine
<dorto> why do i get this error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<chuckyp> !tell urox about samba
<Pygi> General_Error: congratulations ;))))
<dorto> can some one help me?
<chuckyp> urox, chill out and read the bot message
<General_Error> :D ty for all your help lol
<Frogzoo> grout58: google for 'encapsulated ntfs' - you can use a windows driver if you're feeling adventurous
<urox> elkbuntu, i want vmware option, called shared folders (between host and guest os) to work in ubuntu
<urox> in redhat 7 in vmware it was simlpe
<chuckyp> dorto, what are you trying to do.
<Pygi> general_error: yw ;) glad to hear it worked finally ;)
<urox> surely it should be easy in ubuntu as well
<chuckyp> urox, read the fn message or leave
<urox> no wiki page about it ?
<General_Error> yeah after about 3 hours lol
<Viper5703> Urox can asume you have AIM?
<urox> why use samba.. blah
<chuckyp> I SENT YOU THE LINK
<dorto> chuckyp: whenever i start synaptic, i get this error.
<urox> Viper5703, nop
<NegativeSpace> Is installing a package is just a case of "sudo apt-get install ..." ?
<urox> chuckyp, for SAMBA
<Viper5703> What do you have?
<chuckyp> dorto, try in terminal apt-get update
<urox> SAMBA isnt shared folders
<dorto> chuckyp: also when i do apt-cache search
<gioeleb> is there a possibility to see ejabberd 1.0.0 in dapper? It has been frozed at version 0.9.8, but that version is not XMPP compliant. This is bad for my server :(
<dorto> chuckyp: k
<Frogzoo> NegativeSpace: yup
<goestin> urox, because windows's NFS support isn't that good :)
<NegativeSpace> Or does that just download the install FILES?
<urox> wow..y ou ppl have no idea what vmware is, ha ?
<urox> never used it in your ilfe..
<elkbuntu> urox stop being aggressive
<urox> that might explain why you dont understand what i want..
<goestin> dorto: I assume you already did an apt-get update?
<NegativeSpace> Frogzoo Okay, cheers.
<urox> elkbuntu, it's hard when ppl keep suggestion wrong ways to solve a problem
<grout58> how can i convert the drive to a linux filesystem?
<Viper5703> Urox what IM client do you use?
<Frogzoo> urox: some of us run qemu :p
<elkbuntu> urox we didnt understand what you want becuase you werent clear with your question to begin with
<jonolson> urox, Aggressiveness won't help when your question isn't very clear at all. :)
<chuckyp> urox, no we don't you are talking about shared folders I have no idea how you would share a folder in ubuntu with out using SAMBA to a windows box.
<Viper5703> I know what he wants
<Viper5703> and its not that difficult to understand
<magnus_1986> Hello people, good evening
<urox> Viper5703, you want private talk ?
<Viper5703> yes
<chuckyp> please get him out of channel
<elkbuntu> thanks Viper5703
<Healot> evening magnus_1986, any question?
<Frogzoo> urox: just use smb4k to mount the shares...?
<MrRio> when was flight 5 released?
<urox> vmware offers a special virtualization layer for hard disk which allows to mount directrioes from the host os, in the guest os
<urox> without using anything but mount //host/c //mnt/c
<Viper5703> Frogzoo Ill take this over.
<urox> and it works, without samba, without nothing
<magnus_1986> Healot: just one. Is there going to be a time when Winmodems will be supported?
<goestin> no he wants an option in vmware.... so the host and the guest operating system have a shared folder... so not over a network
<jonolson> magnus_1986, Some are.
<Pygi> magnus: no, never, never, never ;)))))
<Healot> magnus_1986, ask the manufacturers///
<urox> it worked for me in the past with redhat 7 as guest, and i want it to work in ubuntu as well
<Healot> most aren't very supportive...
<Viper5703> Urox what IM client to you have?
<grout58> how can i convert the drive to a linux filesystem?
<chuckyp> urox, well your problem isn't with ubuntu then its with vmware.
<urox> Viper5703, non, if you want to talk to me, come to #urox
<Healot> !winmodem
<ubotu> rumour has it, winmodem is To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<chuckyp> grout58, you don't want to do that.
<goestin> grout58, mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<Viper5703> Sorry missed that line.
<spanner3003> thank you all i now have cedega cvs installed on ubuntu :d
<grout58> why not?
<elkbuntu> urox please refrain from 'but it worked with <insert os here> but it doesnt with ubuntu' as that is called trolling and is not welcome here
<urox> chuckyp, welp, i was hpoing there are some ppl here who use them both
<chuckyp> grout58, well it will blow out your data
* Pygi agrees with elkbuntu
<magnus_1986> I tried linmodems. Mine is not supported.
<chuckyp> urox, but the problem isn't ubuntu related so I doubt it.
<Healot> use real hardware for gnu/linux, soft-hardwares are blunt
<gopi> chuckyp: I did wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<NegativeSpace> How do I "enable synaptics touchpas support when configuring the kernel (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2)" ?
<gopi> chuckyp: And its getting downloaded
<Healot> sorry, magnus_1986 we can do nothing about that, unless you know the hardware blueprint...
<gnomefreak> we dont support <insert os other than ubuntu here> :)
<jonolson> magnus_1986, *shrugs*  Maybe sometime in the future....but not now
<goestin> grout58, yeah ow....sorry i mean.. /dev/hda1 was an example
<NegativeSpace> touchpad*
<magnus_1986> thank you people. You guys are more helpful than I thought, no really.
<chuckyp> gopi, just follow the codecs section it looks like you don't have the codecs for whatever your card is capturing in.
<gopi> chuckyp: But mine is AMD64 system and using Ubuntu for AMD64 systems !
<DoTheRodeo> why not: sudo aptitude install w32codecs ?
<jonolson> gnomefreak, I don't see anyone who's asking for another OS...?
<chuckyp> gopi, hrm....
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell DoTheRodeo about w32codecs
<jonolson> gnomefreak, Or distro for that matter ;)
<DoTheRodeo> gnomefreak?
<DoTheRodeo> lol
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: ?
<DoTheRodeo> im trying to help gopi
<chuckyp> grout58, What is your ultimate goal here?  I'm taking it you are dualbooting?
<elkbuntu> tell gnomefreak it wasnt asking how to use another os, it was 'it worked in <other os> but not here
<DoTheRodeo> what are you talkin about?
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<gopi> chuckyp: but why is it mentioned in that page as....... w32 codecs package ?
<chuckyp> gopi, windows 32
<gopi> chuckyp: Because its not windows right ?
<Pygi> elkbuntu: bah, we should just ignore beavers like that ;)
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: you asked why not use aptitude  you should really type the name of person you are helping
<Healot> you can get w32codecs from xinehq.de or Seveas repos
<DoTheRodeo> yeah
<elkbuntu> Pygi, that would be fine, except his enter-for-punctuation habit sped the channel up two notches ;)
<gopi> chuckyp: No but why is w32 needed ??
<WebLOCH> anyone else here had trouble since the azureus GTK swing update ?
<jonolson> gopi, To play mp3s, avi, etc etc.
<Micksa> aw crap
* Pygi agrees ith elkbuntu :)
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Micksa> I just found a bug in wget
<Micksa> Length: -1,466,335,232 [text/plain] 
<chuckyp> gopi, for wmv wma all that stuff if you would just tell me what kind of capture card you have you can just install the codec for that.
<mustard5> I'm reading a post on the forums about someone wanting to 'downgrade' from dapper to breezy...is this possible?
<Micksa> 02:30:22 (0.00 B/s) - `GKDVD-4.0.2-0.3-EN.iso' saved [0/-1466335232] )
<chuckyp> gopi, but you didn't.  So i just sentyou there to install them all.
<NegativeSpace> How do I "enable synaptics touchpad support when configuring the kernel (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2)" ?
<gnomefreak> Micksa: please use pastebin to paste
<grout58> whats the command to unmount?
<magnus_1986> Whats 'yum' and is it related to ubuntu?
<mustard5> They seem to want to just change their sources.list from dapper to breezy sources...I just have my doubts about this as a method :)
<Micksa> hey, that was only 2 lines :P
<gopi> chuckyp: ok mine is Pinnacle PCTV card and I already installed bttv drivers !
<chuckyp> grout58, umount
<Healot> Micksa, it's not a bug... really... that's caused by file more than 4Gig
<steven_> hi there, is it possible to install the live cd on to my pc?
<goestin> grout58, umount /device/to/unmount
<Healot> more to filesystem error, not wget
<chuckyp> gopi, does it capture mpeg2 or rtjpeg?
<gnomefreak> magnus_1986: its the package manager for redhat and has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Micksa> shoould not wget be able to handle those?
<Frogzoo> grout58: sudo umount /dev/xxx
<magnus_1986> oh thanks, gnomefreak'
<Micksa> I mean, web servers can hold them (apparently), my filesystem can hold them
<gopi> chuckyp: no idea but Iam able to play xawtv successfully
<gnomefreak> magnus_1986: yw
<das_cookie> Hello
<steven_> anyone?
<Healot> no... i think there is a wget release with >4gig file size support out there...
<MrRio> Anyone know when dapper flight 5 was released?
<elkbuntu> ubotu tell micksa about launchpad
<das_cookie> why does Shift+Backspace restart my X server all of a sudden?
<Frogzoo> steven_: nope - to install, you need the install cd
<goestin> Anyone of you knows why ubuntu hasn't got a root user standard?
<gnomefreak> MrRio: this past week iirc
<chuckyp> gopi, okay then what is the problem another app isn't playing video?
<steven_> Frogzoo: thanks mate
<jonolson> das_cookie, Tis a shortcut to do so ;)
<chuckyp> gopi, but xawtv is?
<gopi> chuckyp: thats what Iam wondering ...
<Pygi> elkbuntu: ubotu is breaking his/her own rule about enter ;)
<mustard5> goestin because it uses sudo
<gopi> chuckyp: yeah xawtv is playing
<das_cookie> jonolson, its a bad shortcut to do so, any way to change it?
<goestin> mustard5, yes i know.. but why?
<elkbuntu> pygi hmm?
<chuckyp> gopi, then you need to find out what movie player xawtv is using vs. zapper tv or whatever other app you are trying to get working.
<mustard5> goestin: because its deemed to be a safer way of doing things
<das_cookie> I restarted the x server 4 times in 2 minutes trying to type a paragraph
<gopi> chuckyp: xawtv is using bttv drivers
<chuckyp> das_cookie, ctrl+alt+backspace shoudl do it.
<Pygi> elkbuntu: well, once you type "!enter", ubuntu breaks his/her own rules, and use enter as punctuation, with several lines, while the bot itself suggests one ;)
<jonolson> das_cookie, I know there is a way, I just don't ... know it myself.  Ask around here.
<gopi> chuckyp: And I guess Zapper tv is also using same right ?
<mgedmin> das_cookie: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts the X server
<das_cookie> I dont want to restart my x server though
<das_cookie> I already know how
<goestin> well... of for a smoke
<das_cookie> but why does shift+backspace do it?
<jonolson> mgedmin, He wants to get rid of the shortcut.
<mgedmin> I've done that a few times by accident while trying to use Ctrl+Backspace to delete a word
<mgedmin> it is possible to disable this shortcut
<jonolson> mgedmin, He wants to know how, I don't know how ;)  I just know it's possible.
<elkbuntu> Pygi, there could be a line length limiter somewhere
* mgedmin is trying to remember
<das_cookie> I tried looking in xorg.conf to see
<chuckyp> gopi, yes but they are both using movie players like totem or xine or whatever to play the video and audio.  Thats the difference and whatever player that is may need to be changed in tha tapplication.  I'm sure someone whom actually uses zapper might be able to help better.  Liek their forums etc... I'm sureyou are not the first with this problem.
<mgedmin> its an option in xorg.conf
<das_cookie> hmnm, I see.
<Pygi> elkbuntu: that would be perfect if...
<mgedmin> das_cookie: try man xorg.conf
<gopi> chuckyp: Actually I tried TVtime Television viewer ans same problem like this..... no video but audio alone !
<mgedmin> das_cookie:        Option "DontZap"  "boolean"
<chuckyp> gopi, like go to their website i'm sure they have documentation like I say each app could be using a different movie player and whatever movie player they are using is having issues with the codec.
<mustard5> gopi: do you have 'sound server' enabled in your sound preferences?
<das_cookie> what section does that go in?
<chuckyp> mustard5, its not that.
<mustard5> chuckyp: you checked that already?
<grout58> hey linux can write to fat32 right?
<chuckyp> mustard5, he has no video he is missing codecs for whatever movie player zapper and tvtime are using.
<gopi> chuckyp: ok chuckyp I will try that !
<chuckyp> grout58, yes
<mustard5> chuckyp: ah ok
<gopi> mustard5: No idea
<Frogzoo> grout58: indeed - mount as fs 'vfat'
<chuckyp> grout58, if you can convert your xp partition to fat32 in WINDOWS then you could write to it.
<grout58> anyway linux can convert to fat32?
<mustard5> gopi: ignore what I said..I thought you were watching TV ...but your playing movie files it seems
<Frogzoo> grout58: no - do it from windows
<chuckyp> gopi, i'm sure if you go to zapper or tvtimes site they have an faq with audio but no video problems.
<gopi> mustard5: ok
<grout58> i dont have windows :P
<das_cookie> mgedmin: what section would that go in xorg.conf?
<grout58> well installed on this machine anyway
<chuckyp> mustard5, no he is watching tv. atleast I thought he was but the stream from the card is just like amvoie.
<das_cookie> keyboard?
<chuckyp> grout58, well then how is there an ntfs partition or better yet why?
<mustard5> chuckyp: ok..I'm just thinking about how I got my xawtv to work with that problem
<cvtboudreaux> im thinking of shrinking my laptop's ntfs partition using partition magic to make room for ubuntu, any success stories doing this?
<mustard5> chuckyp: when there is a conflict with sound..I get no picture...just sound
<chuckyp> mustard5, yeah but he is lacking video not audio.
<chuckyp> mustard5, thats goofy
<mustard5> chuckyp: thats what happens though :)
<chuckyp> gopi, yeah i dunno try that then.  Sorry mustard.
<gnomefreak> cvtboudreaux: ubuntus partitioner will do that too
<Healot> gparted does well...
<NegativeSpace> Did Italy beat Wales?
<mustard5> gopi: I'd like to try my idea if your keen
<chuckyp> !tell NegativeSpace about offtopic
<cvtboudreaux> i just want to know the best way so i don't destroy my ntfs partition
<MrRio> can anyone chaneg the topic in #ubuntu+1 to reflect the dapper 5 release? "Flight 4 is out: http://tinyurl.com/s3vq8" needs to be changed to "Flight 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/ntq9h"
<Blippe> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<gnomefreak> cvtboudreaux: first defrag it than use ubuntus partitioner
<beruic> Do I really have to reconfigure xserver-xorg to add/remove screenresolutions from my options list?
<Frogzoo> I'm assuming that if you want to use gparted to shrink an ntfs partition, it's essential to defrag from doze first?
<Healot> cvtboudreaux, go with Partition Magic if you're comfortable with it
<gnomefreak> MrRio: it will be changed
<Healot> if you're adventureous, you might wanna try gparted
<MrRio> gnomefreak: k
<Healot> defragment first... recommended... cvtboudreaux
<mustard5> chuckyp: did gopi try changing from overlay to grabdisplay?
<cvtboudreaux> i defraged already.... i guess ill just go with partition magic... if it gets destroyed... then i guess i have a long day of reinstalling ahead
<General_Error> hey, im just getting used to this but i would like to know and how to install the new firefox, i got it downloaded, but what do i do now?
<Frogzoo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Healot> yeah, cvtboudreaux , I had no problem with PTmagic though
<General_Error> ty
<Frogzoo> cheers General_Error
<gopi> mustard5: tell me
<gopi> mustard5: I didnt try that
<General_Error> :)
<beruic> Do I really have to reconfigure xserver-xorg to add/remove screenresolutions from my options list?
<mustard5> gopi: when you run xawtv try 'grabdisplay' instead of overlay
<gopi> mustard5: How to do that ?
<Healot> Cheers sounds like South Park... Cheers "F*** face" :)
<beruic> or is there another way?
<gnomefreak> beruic: add remove yes to change it no
<Frogzoo> beruic: nope - just edit xorg.conf
<jonolson> Healot, Cheers is an English thing ;)
<mgedmin> das_cookie: Section "ServerFlags"
<mustard5> gopi: right click on the xawtv window it opens up a window
<mgedmin> das_cookie: create one if it doesn't exist already
<beruic> Frogzoo: thx :)
<Healot> yeah... it just reminds me, I saw bad cartoon in latter years
<gnomefreak> beruic: if you look in system>preff>screen resolution you could have changed it there
<beruic> Frogzoo: Where is it placed?
<WebLOCH> Anyone else found a fix for the azureus / java-gtk problem ?
<gopi> mustard5: Yeah I did that And video got disappeared !
<Frogzoo> beruic: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<timus> how do i add read/write share of a slave drive in ubuntu?
<gopi> mustard5: when it was Overlay.... it was working fine
<gnomefreak> timus: what fs is it in?
<beruic> gnomefreak: I need to add and remove to get a higher max...
<mustard5> gopi: ok put it back to overlay then
<gopi> mustard5: ok but what about in Zapper and TVtime ?
<Frogzoo> timus: it's a little involved - create partitions - mkfs.ext3 - edit /etc/fstab
<beruic> Frogzoo: Mange tak (danish for thank you a lot)
<mustard5> gopi: I have never used them...xawtv works fine for me...but I can't have any other sound apps playing when I use it
<mustard5> gopi: so in overlay you get picture but no sound?
<gopi> mustard5: Are u able to record in xawtv ??
<gopi> mustard5: No in Overlay both are playing !
<krishna> hi guys... suggest a good video player to play .wmv files...
<Dr_Willis> krishna,  vlc, mplayer,xine
<mustard5> gopi: so you are trying to record?  I have done it once, but I don't have it installed anymore
<Dr_Willis> krishna,  those 3 are the top players. also the CODEC used by the video file will matter.
<gopi> mustard5: yes I am not able to record.......
<das_cookie> mgedmin: thanks, I'll try this
<gopi> mustard5: Did it work for u ?
<mustard5> gopi: ah ok..I'm trying to recall actually....
<Frogzoo> Dr_Willis: hmm... gxine doesn't make top 3?
<mustard5> gopi: I'm wondering whether I had it recording on windows or linux...can't remember
<grout58> chuckyp check ur pm
<Dr_Willis> Frogzoo,  its just a xine varient.. so no. :P
<mustard5> gopi: what app are you using for recording?
<krishna> which codec should i be using
<Frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<krishna> i have xine
<gopi> mustard5: No idea.... how to check that ?
<gopi> mustard5: Its xawtv
<Dr_Willis> krishna,  theres literaly hundereds of codecs.. its a question of what codec did the video maker use...
<mustard5> gopi: you would have to search for one
<Dr_Willis> krishna,  unless you are making your own videos. :P
<mustard5> gopi: brb
<krishna> i wish i could...
<mustard5> gopi: xawtv doenst have record in its functions by default I don't think..at least I have never seen it
<mustard5> gopi: doh..hehe..'record avi'  hehe
<mustard5> gopi:  I see it :)
<mustard5> gopi: I'll give it a try :)
<anarchy_> hi there, i have a problem with an acer wlan usb dongle, maybe anyone could help me?
<chuckyp> anarchy_, whats the problem?
<gopi> mustard5: ok
<mustard5> gopi: hmm..well xawtv is crashing when I press 'stop' :)
<anarchy_> the command tail var/log/messages reports : probe of xx failed with error -20
<chuckyp> anarchy_, ok
<chuckyp> anarchy_, what is the problem?
<mustard5> gopi: its also saving what should be an .avi as a .png
<mustard5> gopi: apparently its making the wave file though
<anarchy_> well i tried loading the drivers with ndiswrapper, but the device won't be shown when i enter iwconfig
<gopi> mustard5: hehe yes recording works like a hell in it :(
<chuckyp> mustard5, did you have him try the sound server disable? for the other apps>
<chuckyp> anarchy_, did you follow ndiswrapper's wiki?
<NegativeSpace> How do I "enable synaptics touchpad support when configuring the kernel (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2)" ?
<mustard5> chuckyp: no..I was thinking he had a different issue at that time
<gopi> chuckyp, mustard5: How to try disabling sound server and give it a try ?
<anarchy_> yeah, it just goes like if "tail var/log/messages" reports no errors go on with this an that
<anarchy_> but it does report this error
<chuckyp> anarchy_, what model number is your nic etc...
<FunnyLookinHat> spanner3003, sorry, didn't mean to be rude.  ^_^;;
<mustard5> gopi: hehhe..I'm listening to the sound file it recorded and it recorded the sound from a different channel to the one I was watching :)
<gopi> mustart5: lol
<mustard5> gopi: sound server is in the System>>Preferences menu
<anarchy_> it doesnt have a real model number. its the "Acer Wlan 11g USB Dongle"
<mustard5> gopi: I'm on dapper atm though..I really need to try this on my breezy install
<chuckyp> k
<chuckyp> anarchy_, k hold up
<mustard5> gopi: also when I play the .wav in totem my screen goes blank
<spanner3003> FunnyLookinHat, it not that i just dont want to pay for some think in not going to use
<prodenter> I cant print cos gtklp says "unable to connect to local host" any ideas?
<NegativeSpace> Can I go "sudo apt-get install gcc" to get the latest compiler?
<rey> any one know how to print using lexmark 1185 under ubuntu?
<anarchy_> chuckyp, the closes to a model number i can come up with is : WLAN-G-US1
<gnomefreak> NegativeSpace: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<NegativeSpace> gnomefreak Thanks.
<gnomefreak> ye NegativeSpace
<gnomefreak> yw
<rey> any one know how to print using lexmark 1185 under ubuntu?
<cvtboudreaux> whew!!! that was the scariest 10 min of my life... Partition Magic worked like a charm
<gopi> chuckyp, mustard5: Still w32 codes are getting downloaded... How big is that file ?
<mustard5> gopi: quite large..
<mustard5> gopi: about 32 mb I think
<gopi> chuckyp, mustard5: Some 3 are showing done and 4th one is in progress
<gopi> chuckyp, mustard5: i see but is it worth trying it ?
<chuckyp> gopi, that may not be your issue.  Like I said I dunno if your card captures mpeg or rtjpeg there are codecs on that page for those.
<chuckyp> gopi, try the rtjpeg codec install
<chuckyp> gopi, see if thta helps
<gopi> chuckyp: where to get it from ?
<das_cookie> mgedmin: thanks, but that wasn't the problem, it was an XGL thing, I had to put a command in startup
<pescez> ragazzi buonasera a tutti
<das_cookie> but I can't get compiz to work right
<pescez> ho un problema.. :P
<pescez> ah it's only english here sorry..
<das_cookie> whenever I run it, it takes away both panels in gnome and all my window chrome
<pescez> how can i discover if my guarddog settings start at boot-time?
<anarchy_> brb in a secound, gotta feed my cat quick
<pescez> i didn't find a link in rcX.d but a script in init.d
<chombee> Hello Ubuntu
<chuckyp> gopi, mjpegtools
<Dr_Willis> pescez,  try 'iptables --list ' (i think)
<fly-away> /usr/lib/firefox-1.5/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox-1.5/components/libdocshell.so: undefined symbol: PR_GetPhysicalMemorySize
<gopi> chuckyp: mjpegtools ?
<chuckyp> anarchy_, I can't find anything on that card.  which drivers are you trying the ones from the windows cd or the ndiswrapper download?
<fly-away> wtf?
<gopi> Goldfisch: hello there !
<chuckyp> gopi, apt-get install mjpegtools
<gopi> chuckyp: ok !
<chombee> I'm an an install-fest, we have a laptop that we're trying to install Ubuntu on, but after install, no bootable devices are detected on the hard drive, we are not even getting as far as GRUB. We have no clue! Any ideas?
<anarchy_> neither, im trying the newest drivers from acer
* Goldfisch bows.
<balu> hey, i wasn wdonering, where is the guide on enabling multiverses
<grout58> can anyone think of a reason im getting this error?
<grout58> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<Goldfisch> This time I am playing with ircssi.
<grout58>        missing codepage or other error
<grout58>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<grout58>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Siddhartha211> hey i need some help
<Siddhartha211> I'm trying to use LiveCD
<Siddhartha211> except I dunno how to boot from cd in windows xp
<chuckyp> grout58, sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<Frogzoo> chombee: LBA enabled in bios?
<Siddhartha211> i can do it in windows 98
<grout58> i did
<chombee> Frogzoo - LBA?
<fich> me needs help - saw some tricky things with Ubuntu desktops changing like a rotating cube. Where to get it?
<Siddhartha211> but not in windows XP
<chuckyp> grout58, pm me again
<anarchy_> this is for my laptop, if i cant get this working is there any pcmcia wlan card someone could recommend?
<Siddhartha211> can someone help me..
<chuckyp> anarchy_, orinoco
<Frogzoo> chombee: in the bios's disk detection - disk mode should be set to LBA
<anarchy_> thanks, ill look that up
<Siddhartha211> anyone...
<chuckyp> anarchy_, might want to look around linuxcompatible they list them.
<Siddhartha211> I cant get the LiveCD to work
<Siddhartha211> oh come on dont ignore me
<chuckyp> anarchy_, also if you use the drivers from ndiswrappers site instead of the cd it will probably work.
<fich> me needs help - saw some tricky things with Ubuntu desktops changing like a rotating cube. Where to get it?
<gopi> Goldfisch: You are having mythtv in AMD64 system right ?
<Siddhartha211> how do u get the live cd to work
<snowblink> fich, dapper
<chuckyp> anarchy_, and if you follow their directions step by step
<grout58> did u get my pm?
<chuckyp> grout58, no
<fich> snowblink: what?
<Goldfisch> gopi: Yup. https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki , and then navigate to MythTV for pictures, etc.
<chombee> Frogzoo - we don't think that's the problem.
<gopi> Goldfisch: I was not able to install it in my AMD64 system :(
<anarchy_> chuckyp, ok i will try that, thanks a lot :)
<balu> is there a good reason not to use kubuntu?
<gopi> Goldfisch: I tried a lot but in vain :( Can u help me installing it ?
<balu> over ubuntu that is.
<PuppiesOnAcid> balu: Some prefer Gnome to KDE
<Frogzoo> chombee: but the install itself ran fine to completion? including the install of grub?
<Siddhartha211> anyone
<chombee> We installed Ubuntu dual-boot, apparently successfully, but on restart we do not get GRUB
<Goldfisch> gopi: That's no fun. How far did you get?
<chombee> Frogzoo  - yes, it appeared to go fine
<NegativeSpace> What does "... enable synaptics touchpad support when configuring the kernel (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2)" mean, and how do I do it?
<Siddhartha211> how do u use the livecd
<HymnToLife> balu> no, cause Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same damn thing ><
<chuckyp> chombee, whats the other os?
<balu> poppey, I c so the differences are simply cosmetic right?
<chuckyp> grout58, did you get my pm?
<chombee> Frogzoo - it is as if GRUB did not get written to the boot sector properyl, even though it thought it did
<chombee> chuckyp - WinXP
<cvtboudreaux> If you have XP on your main partition, does unbuntu give you a choice as to where it installs grub?
<snowblink> Siddhartha211, put the CD in your drive. Reboot.
<Siddhartha211> i did
<balu> i think im a bigger fan of the KDE..
<^Odd^> isthere a ibm thinkpad lappy person in here?
<cvtboudreaux> like.. NOT the MBR
<chuckyp> chombee, as long as grub writes to mbr on /dev/hda1 you should be good to go.
<Siddhartha211> it just boots windows XP
<balu> but i dopnt want to uinstall my ubuntu again -_-
<chuckyp> Siddhartha211, you need to set yoru bios to boot from cd
<LjL> balu: do you mean the differences between Gnome and KDE? then no, they're far from being simply cosmetic
<Siddhartha211> chukyp, how do i do that
<gopi> Goldfisch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9483
<snowblink> Siddhartha211, you need to set your bios to boot off the CD then
<HymnToLife> balu> no worry, you can install KDE on an ubuntu installation
<Frogzoo> !tell chombee about grub
<Siddhartha211> snowblink, how do i do that
<balu> hymntolife: cool im glad
<Frogzoo> chombee: check the grub troubleshooting section mebbe...easiest if you have a live cd about though
<grout58> u get my msg cuckyp?
<balu> LjL; what are the differences? major ones that would matter to the avg linux user
<snowblink> Siddhartha211, on boot you should be given the option to change your bios settings
<Siddhartha211> snowblink, how do i do that...and once i do that how do i change it back
<Siddhartha211> okay
<Siddhartha211> u mean like the F2 button
<Frogzoo> chombee: what happens after power on?
<Siddhartha211> for system settings
<snowblink> Siddhartha211, it varies from system to system
<chuckyp> Siddhartha211, yeah system settings
<Siddhartha211> okay, i'm not sure if thats what you mean...anyone here use livecd with windows XP on a dell
<gopi> Goldfisch: saw that page ?
<Siddhartha211> okay
<chombee> Frogzoo - laptop starts up as normal, says no bootable CD detected, then said no bootable hard drive... stops there. Nothin. We can boot LiveCD's and Install CD's but not from the HD
<Siddhartha211> thanks
<Goldfisch> gopi: That appears to be mythtv version 0.17. They just release 0.19. I wonder if there is even an amd64 build from back then.
<Siddhartha211> illl be back and see if it works
<chuckyp> Siddhartha211, then you go in and change the boot sequence to try the cdrom first before the hd.
<chombee> Frogzoo - where is this trouble shooting page?
<Goldfisch> gopi: I use SVN now instead of the package releases, because I was needing their latest-and-greatest HD patches. Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Frogzoo> chombee: check pm from ubotu
<gopi> Goldfisch: ok
<chombee> Frogzoo - ah yes
<chuckyp> chombee, if you need to fix the windows boot you can boot to xp cd in recovery mode then fixmbr
<chuckyp> chombee, but you need to install grub to mbr on /dev/hda1 during install for dual boot to work.
<chombee> chuckyp - we don't have an XP cd
<balu> hey how can i get my "wireless connection" to show up in my systems tray in ubuntu?
<LjL> balu: i can't really name "major" visible differences. to the "average user", they'll look quite similar - note, i said *look* quite similar, which means that the actual differences are *not* cosmetic, but deeper than that, so the actual user won't see them at a first glance
<grout58> check ur pm
<balu> LjL: cool thanks, ill look into it
<NegativeSpace> How can I tell if I have XFree86 installed?
<micle> #flood"
<chombee> Frogzoo - we are not getting as far as GRUB, it's not a GRUB error but a pre-GRUB error
<micle> fuck you all
<micle> hi
<micle> ou
<chuckyp> NegativeSpace, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<chuckyp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<gopi> Goldfisch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10003
* Dr_Willis stares
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<micle> stronzi
<micle> coglioni
<grout58> chuckp u get my pm?
<micle> bastardi
<chombee> chuckyp - yes, we have GRUB on hda1
<micle> #flood"
<micle> #flood"
<micle> #flood"
* micle was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Language)
<NegativeSpace> chuckyp I guess the latest -- I only installed it yesterday.
<chombee> chuckyp - or we should, that's where we installed it
<Amaranth> micle: Stop or you'll be banned.
<LjL> balu: but there are also a ton of visible, not-really-major-but-stil-there differences that are *not* cosmetic. KDE for example is mostly based on "parts", a system of embedding objects/programs into other programs. so in KDE you'll mostly, say, open a PDF inside an existing program (e.g. your file browser) rather than in a separate application
<Dr_Willis> Hmm grub whould be on the mbr  of hda, not hda1
<micle> E' supercalifragilistichespiralidoso
<micle> anche se ti sembra che abbia un suono spaventoso
<micle> se lo dici forte avrai un successo strepitoso
<micle> supercalifragilistichespiralidoso
<micle> E Ambelele ambelela
<micle> e ambeleleambelela
<micle> e ambeleleambelela
<micle> e ambeleleambelela
* mode/#ubuntu [+b micle!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Balu1> ljl: thats cool ill read up on them
<^Odd^> so is there anyone who is a thinkpad guru in here
<Balu1> anyway i can get my wirlessnetwork connection to show up in my systems tray? (kinda like the ethernet conection)
<Dr_Willis> Balu1,  i think gnome an dkde both have applets that do that.
<gopi> Goldfisch: Are u looking it ?
<chuckyp> NegativeSpace, then you have xorg
<Goldfisch> gopi: Okay. Took me a second to click in my head. My AMD64 is debian, not ubuntu. I haven't used ubuntu's binary releases of MythTV ever.
<Balu1> dr_willis: its through an applet?? so it doesnt come w/ the OS?
<LjL> Balu1: anyway, let me put this under another point of view: what are the major average-user-visible differences between the Gnome *or* KDE desktop and the Windows desktop? i'm not sure i could name so many off hand
<NegativeSpace> chuckyp Is the configuration file for it, "xorg.conf" ?
<LjL> Balu1: and yet i'd hardly call them cosmetical either
<gekoo> is there anybody who know something about ndiswrapper for Ubuntu 64 compatibility?
<Dr_Willis> Balu1,  'comes with the os' is interesting idea.. if you can just 'apt-get install' the thing. :P id say its trivial to install.
<Goldfisch> gopi: I am wondering if you are better off installing SVN, and then picking up their latest "stable" label, and building it yourself. I would have to do a little homework to find the label.
<Balu1> ljl: well i know the differences between linux/windows desktops def arent cosmetic ;p
<Dr_Willis> Balu1,  fire up synaptic and search for 'wireless' and see whats there
<Balu1> dr_willis: haha i have to figure out its name first
<gopi> Goldfisch: oh i see .... SVN means ?
<Balu1> dr_willis got it, let me go look
<chuckyp> NegativeSpace, yes
<Balu1> gopi: svn lets other ppl connect to ur comp and edit files etc.
<Balu1> gopi: the only thing u cant do undersvn is execute files (i think)
<Goldfisch> gopi: SVN is Subversion, a sort-of upgrade to CVS. It's their code repository.
<chuckyp> NegativeSpace, /etc/X11/xorg.conf I beleive
<NegativeSpace> chuckyp Awesome, cheers. Final question I promise (for now): how can I edit the file from gedit?
<LjL> Balu1: well i think the difference between Gnome and KDE are on the same level. i.e. not many "really big" differences that you can point out, but a lot of smaller things anyone who's used both will notice
<NegativeSpace> chuckyp Aye, that's the one.
<Balu1> LjL: i c.. well i usd to use SuseLinux (which was KDE).. and i seem to like the way ubuntu runs beter.
<Balu1> ljl: there are a few cosmetic knicknacks in KDE that i DO miss tho ;p like the sliding in/out taskbar
<gopi> Goldfisch: I see ... so can u help me in doing that SVN ?
<LjL> Balu1: sure you can't do that in gnome? i thought one could
<Goldfisch> gopi: Basically, something like "sudo apt-get install subversion". Then follow the steps at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_MythTV_SVN_on_Ubuntu_Breezy
<Balu1> ljl: hmm i havent really looked yet, i was to busy being dazzled by ubuntu
<Goldfisch> gopi: Actually, you may want to read that article before installing anything.
<gopi> Goldfisch: ok let me read it
<herrpoonstrikes> hi, can anyone point me in the direction of a good hard drive partitioing guide for ubuntu?
<Balu1> i dont know why i cant seem to find this, but what is the comment i add to repositories its universe AND multiverse
<Frogzoo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
* mgedmin is amazed to discover that Xgl exits on Shift+Backspace
<LjL> mgedmin: and yet, it does
<eFfeM> hi, got a new PC today. I was using fedora on my prev one, but not too happy about it, so I wanted to give ubuntu a try; don't know exactly what I need though, this is a dual core (D930) system with EMT64, should I go for the x86 variant?
<herrpoonstrikes> any ideas?
<mgedmin> the wiki could mention that
<herrpoonstrikes> right
<LjL> mgedmin: the wiki only mentions what people make it to mention ;) feel free to add the mention, that's what wikis are for
<Goldfisch> gopi: Meanwhile, I will try to find the label that goes with 0.19 release.
<bpuccio> when adding a 2.6.12 kernel, I get an error that "cannot remove `/tmp/mkinitramfs_obMtwq/bin/sh': No such file or directory" and "cpio: ./lib/*: No such file or directory" the computer will not boot this new kernel as a result
<Frogzoo> eFfeM: you'll want an SMP kernel
<NegativeSpace> How can I edit xorg.conf from gedit?
<Frogzoo> NegativeSpace: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gopi> Goldfisch: ok
<eFfeM> Frogzoo, figured that out, but was mainly puzzled wrt 64 bit
<das_cookie> stupid compiz
<Frogzoo> eFfeM: best leave 64bit alone if you know what's good for you ... ;)
<NegativeSpace> Frogzoo Cheers.
<eFfeM> Frogzoo, tnx!
<Frogzoo> NegativeSpace: eFfeM enjoy & gl!
<thierry> salut
<NegativeSpace> Frogzoo The file opens blank, should it?
<Frogzoo> NegativeSpace: nope, not if you've installed x
<General_Error> i did ctrl alt f1 to get into console, how do i get out of it? lol
<gopi> Goldfisch: Actually Currently Iam getting w32 codecs
<Goldfisch> gopi: Okay, I updated that article with some info on their SVN trac site about how to get the latest "stable" release.
<gopi> Goldfisch: where ?
<NegativeSpace> Frogzoo Forgot capital G. D'oh!
<NegativeSpace> Frogzoo capitcla x*
<mikelo> can i resize ext3 partitions? do i need free space to do that?
<NegativeSpace> Frogzoo capital**
<mikelo> how do i shring partitions?
<mikelo> how do i shrink or enlarge partitions?
<Dr_Willis> gparted on a live cd' works for me.
<Goldfisch> gopi: The same wiki article I sent you earlier. I updated that wiki article.
<Balu1> sure there is a way to do sliding taskbars? :X
<CoffeeBreaks> Will there be ubuntu server 6.04? If so, are there test images for it?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<Frogzoo> mikelo: run resize2fs 1st, then use gparted to resize partition
<gekoo> doea anybody use qemu on 64bit distro?
<gekoo> \say how about?
<mikelo> Frogzoo, why resize2fs?
<gopi> Goldfisch: well i dont know what to do now ........ whether to continue getting w32 codecs or try SVN of what u said
<Goldfisch> gopi: I don't know anything about w32 codecs.
<Frogzoo> mikelo: the file system sits inside the partition - if you resize the partition without resizing the file system, you'll lose data
<mikelo> Frogzoo, do i have to unmount the volumes before resizing?
<gopi> Goldfisch: ok.... why Iam getting w32 codecs is because if that helps me resolve video problem in Zapper
<Frogzoo> mikelo: yep
<mikelo> Frogzoo, what about resizing /?
<Frogzoo> mikelo: then you'll need to boot from a live cd
<mikelo> shit
<gopi> Goldfisch: I am getting audio but no video in both Zapper Tv viewer and TVtime Television viewer !
<mikelo> ok
<mikelo> will dsl do the job, Frogzoo ?
<] BreliC[> anyone here using a hauppauge wintv pvr150?
<Frogzoo> mikelo: huh? how's dsl relevant?
<] BreliC[> everything is fine except for the tuner model which comes up as unknown
<chmod775> hey folks when is ubuntu drapper releasing
<chmod775> ?
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<mikelo> damn small linux?
<fami> 10
<] BreliC[> i can view TV with VLC, but only one channel (ivtv-tune lets me change channels, but it doesn't seem to do anything)
<mikelo> Frogzoo, instead of ubuntu live cd?
<flodine> my dappers is running like a champ
<Goldfisch> gopi: One cannot serve two masters. :)  Well, that is about as far as I can go right now. The choice is yours. Good luck.
<chuckyp> flodine, same here
<chmod775> flodine, wow
<flodine> i love it
<chuckyp> flodine, like the speed increase in gnome
<chmod775> does it have gnome 2.14
<flodine> dapper with pekwm
<flodine> hauling ass
<chmod775> ?
<chuckyp> chmod775, it has release canidate of 2.14 because 2.14 is not out yet.
<chmod775> ok
<chmod775> so is it safe to update to ubuntu drapper
<chmod775> ?
<ron_> how can i move files to my fake winblows drive in wine?
<Frogzoo> chmod775: it's not even 'safe' to run dapper
<chmod775> k
<gopi> Goldfisch: sorry was away... ok :)
<Goldfisch> chmod775: They don't call it "unstable" for nothing. In April, when they release it as "stable", it will be "safe".
<chmod775> ok
<Xeonwales> afternoon
<chmod775> Goldfisch, so I will able to apt-get dist upgrade right ?
<MisterN> even grub does not work 100% reliably as of now
<Frogzoo> chmod775: sure
<Goldfisch> chmo775: That is the way.
<chmod775> cool.
<pagefault> it's good enough for me :)
<Xeonwales> i need help with wireless on ubuntu 5.10 on a laptop. can anyone help??
<Frogzoo> chmod775: the servers are gonna hurt bad the first few days o_O
<chmod775> HUh?
<Goldfisch> I know someone that went ahead and upgraded to dapper so he could get XGL. He just loved spinning the cubed window manager!
<bjornkri> hey hey
<chmod775> Oh ok u mean the traffic
<chmod775> ?
<mgedmin> Xenguy: what sort of help do you need, and what wireless card do you have?
<mgedmin> Xeonwales: what sort of help do you need, and what wireless card do you have?
<Xeonwales> Acer Aspire laptop with Intel pro 2200
* Frogzoo wonders if the servers will handle the load
<Goldfisch> !wiki Xgl
* mgedmin grumbles about xchat nick completion bugs
<chmod775> so does drapper support Xgl
<chmod775> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Xeonwales> Ubu
<NegativeSpace> How can I restart the XFree server?
<Xeonwales> ubuntu finds it, but wont connect to router
<Goldfisch> Anybody here using ircssi?
<bjornkri> I've got some questions about crontab... does 'root' have a special crontab file somewhere? I want to run, say, updatedb every once in a while but I'm not sure how to add it...
<Frogzoo> Xeonwales: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart - or logout & ctrl alt backspace
<mgedmin> bjornkri: look at /etc/cron.d
<gnomefreak> Goldfisch: you mean irssi?
<Goldfisch> Yeah.
<gnomefreak> yes i am
* Frogzoo raises hand
<Ng> bjornkri: also look at /etc/cron.daily/slocate ;)
<Xeonwales> uumm... come again. im rather new to linux (using linspire @ the mo)
<mgedmin> bjornkri: updatedb runs automatically every night without any special configuration
<mustard5> gopi: I've started experimenting with the command line recording tool :)
<Goldfisch> gnomefreak: How do I jump to my other "tabs". Ubotu just sent me a message, but I don't know how to flip to it.
<bjornkri> thanks guys :)
<gnomefreak> Goldfisch: ctrl+n
<Ng> Goldfisch: alt and the number, or "/window N" where N is a number
<gopi> mustard5: ok gl :)
<jaygeek_> Goldfisch: Ctrl + N (next) or +p (previous)
<newtoubuntu> Hi, I'm having some troble with my wlan set up
<Goldfisch> Okay. :)
<NegativeSpace> How can I restart the X server?
<chombee> Breezy dual boot install - when you choose the default dual boot option, the next thing it asks is how big the partition should, min.size 10Gb, is it referring to the resized Windows partition or the new Ubuntu partition?
<chmod775> newtoubuntu, ok
<newtoubuntu> So, Everything apears to be in working order, ndiswraper is working
<chmod775> what probelms
<gnomefreak> Goldfisch: /wc in the window you want to close will close it :)
<Goldfisch> gnomefreak: You read my mind!
<Ng> NegativeSpace: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   in a terminal, or log out and hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<gnomefreak> NegativeSpace: ctrl+alt+backspace is the dirty way but it works
<Goldfisch> gnomefreak: To minimize traffic on this channel, where is the help for these keyboard commands hidden? I didn't find any in the man page.
<NegativeSpace> Ng, gnomefreak Okay, thanks.
<newtoubuntu> And whitin "networking" it says that the card is set up
<gnomefreak> Goldfisch: you can see if irssi.org has them
<gnomefreak> NegativeSpace: someone taught me and some i learned but messing up :)
<gnomefreak> by*
<Ng> Goldfisch: irssi isn't especially well documented. try googling for guides/howtos on it too :)
<Ng> and there's /help
<Siddhartha211> yo
<Siddhartha211> anyone there
<Siddhartha211> i tried livecd
<matthew_w> Hey, has anyone heard that there is a new platform emulator that will more seamlessly emulate Windows, Mac, etc. than Qemu currently does?  I had heard something about this on SlashDot, and was wondering if this is valid, if it will be coming to Ubuntu, or if it already has, and failing that, what it's called and where I could get it.
<Siddhartha211> out
<Siddhartha211> but how do i access files from windows
<Xeonwales> so i logout, the type that & my wireless should work??
<Goldfisch> Naw. Help only gives me irc command stuff. To make this proper, I am searching via lynx! I am the "Terminalator!"
<mgedmin> Xeonwales: no
<gnomefreak> Goldfisch: links2 is also a very good text/gui browser :)
<newtoubuntu> but, is their a So does anybody have any ideas as to why my wlan looks like it should work but doesn't?
<Siddhartha211> anyone...
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211;  Open a terminal.  Type   "  mkdir /windows  "    then   "    sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows     "        without quotes.
<Frogzoo> matthew_w: probly the new cpu hardware - amd's pacifica, intel has something similiar - it will allow qemu, vmware etc to run vms at usual cpu speed, without any emulation layer
<Siddhartha211> wait
<Siddhartha211> but im on windows rite now
<mgedmin> Xeonwales: restaring gdm won't help with wireless
<Siddhartha211> i cant use AOL from linux
<Siddhartha211> can i use the WINE program with AOl
<mustard5> gopi: woot!  I have success via the command line :)
<mgedmin> Xeonwales: does your wireless access require a password?
<matthew_w> Frogzoo; any other further developments in the DirectX emulation front on Linux? :(
<newtoubuntu> Mine does (require a password)
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; I suppose you could, although I don't know why you would.
<mustard5> gopi: this got me a recording ..  lavrec  -g 384x288+0+0 --software-encoding test.avi
<Siddhartha211> because i need to connect
<Siddhartha211> to the internet
<Siddhartha211> so the only way to do that from linux
<bjornkri> what's the difference between a symbolic and hard link?
<mustard5> gopi: my audio levels were to low though..so not quite perfect yet :)
<Siddhartha211> is to get AOL onto linux
<matthew_w> Siddhartha; is it dial up, or PPPoE?
<Siddhartha211> dialup
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; Just get a dialup program designed for linux from Synaptic.       I'm not sure what one would be, ask someone :)
<General_Error> Whats a decent media player like Winamp for ubuntu?
<Siddhartha211> but then how would i use it for AOL
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; and then put in your AOL name, pass, etc. etc.
<gnomefreak> xmms General_Error
<Siddhartha211> okay
<Frogzoo> General_Error: amarok
<matthew_w> General_Error; xmms, Beep Media Player, amarok,.
<Siddhartha211> but i dont think AOL allows external dialing...it has to be in the program
<General_Error> ok ty
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; not entirely sure, don't use it myself :(
<mrnicksgirl> any ideas on where to start on getting a wireless usb network card to work?
<LinuxJones> bjornkri, softlinks can be used to point to other items on different filesystems
<Goldfisch> bjornkri: Symbolic link points you at another file. Hard link must be on the same filesystem, and is another pointer to the disk space holding the file. Only when all hard links are deleted, will the disk space be actually freed up and deleted.
<Siddhartha211> matthew_w, so where do i get this dialup program
<matthew_w> Are there any really good epic MMORPG's supported on Ubuntu without painstaking labor?
<flodine> dapper getting release later now
<newtoubuntu> xmms realy isn't very good it's based on the winamp 2.x engine which isn't very good compaired to 5.x
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; if you're on liveCD it should be there already.  Not too sure about it, because I almost never use it.
<Siddhartha211> and what is the name of it
<gnomefreak> flodine: not sure yet
<Siddhartha211> the program
<PhysicsGeek> how do i partitiion my computer once ive already installe ubuntu?
<bjornkri> hmm.. think I just barely grasped the concept, thanks  :)
<matthew_w> newtoubuntu; true.  Beep Media Player is more like the new winamp.
<gnomefreak> flodine: also dapper talk #ubuntu+1
<Siddhartha211> matthew_w, what is the name of the program
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; again, not sure.  Because I've never had to use it.
<Siddhartha211> okay
<newtoubuntu> matthew: realy, I'll try that one out
<Siddhartha211> now about using windows files on linux
<mgedmin> Xeonwales: I think it should just work... try sudo ifup eth1 in a terminal, or bringing it up in the network connection manager
<Siddhartha211> how do i open up a terminal
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; try opening a terminal and doing "sudo network-admin"
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211;  should be    ubuntu bar -- accessories -- terminal.
* mgedmin has an intel 2200bg card too
<Siddhartha211> and then i type in what you just wrote
<matthew_w> Yeah
<Siddhartha211> and then what should happen
<PhysicsGeek> hello
<Goldfisch> bjornkri: Softlinks can mistakenly point at nothing, and of course not work. Hard links must point at something real or they don't exist.
<matthew_w> It will ask for a password, maybe.  Someone here should know the password on the liveCD.
<matthew_w> I'll be right back.
<mustard5> gopi:  I feel like an expert now on command line recording of .avi from xawtv :P
<PhysicsGeek> i'm a n00b in need of help
<mustard5> gopi: the lavrec command is a winner :)
<gopi> mustard5: how to type that ?
<funkyHat> PhysicsGeek,
<funkyHat> !ask
<newtoubuntu> Does beep media have winamp TV
<funkyHat> gah
<funkyHat> ubotu, tell PhysicsGeek about ask
<PhysicsGeek> how do i partitiion my comptuer once ive already setup ubuntu?
<bjornkri> So if I point at a file that is then deleted, a softlink will remain, but the hardlink won't?
<gopi> mustard5: i dont have a command prompt to type that lavrec :(
<mustard5> gopi: lavrec -l 100 -g 384x288+0+0 --software-encoding test.avi
<funkyHat> Sorry, too late for it to tell you that.. hehe
<funkyHat> PhysicsGeek, install gparted
<bjornkri> Or even prevents the file from getting deleted?
<mustard5> gopi: I open a terminal...I downloaded and installed mjpegtools
<mustard5> gopi: its in the repositories
<gopi> mustard5: oh i see... then ?
<caglar> hello, everytime I start my gnomepanel, it crashes, I think its because of a plugin. Where can I remove the plugins (using config file)
<newtoubuntu> So will anyone help me with my wlan problem
<matthew_w> Back.
<mustard5> gopi: well I have xawtv running...and then I do that in terminal and it just starts recording
<funkyHat> PhysicsGeek, I hope you don't want to change the size of partitions that ubuntu is using or something like that...
<grajkoo> easy qestion: i have stopped process usingd ctr-c, how to restore it?
<mustard5> gopi: you would have to read the manual to get the whole idea I think
<matthew_w> So yeah, any good MMORPGs on Ubuntu, really?  I am using GraalOnline but I grow bored.  haha.
<caglar> grajkoo you cant do that
<caglar> you killed the process
<PhysicsGeek> no... I just want to run some windows apps and I know i need to partiition to do that
<caglar> hello, everytime I start my gnomepanel, it crashes, I think its because of a plugin. Where can I remove the plugins (using config file)?
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, you wireless card is not working ?
<grajkoo> noo im stopped - thereis on ps aux list
<HymnToLife> PhysicsGeek> which apps ?you could use WINE
<mustard5> gopi: the -l option is volume level, the -g option is the size in multiples of sixteen and the filename extension tells lavrec what format you want it in
<rash> hi i have a problem with a wireless card
<gopi> mustard5: mjpegtools is a must to get ?
<newtoubuntu> linux Jones: yea, but it looks like it should
<PhysicsGeek> eh... im having spotted success at best
<matthew_w> PhysicsGeek; errr... Where are the windows files located?
<mustard5> gopi: well I'm having more success with that than trying to get the functions in xawtv to work :)
<newtoubuntu> Under network, it says that it's activated
<newtoubuntu> (wlan0)
<mustard5> gopi: lavrec comes with a timer setting too so you can set how long to record for
<grajkoo> cagar:  noo im stopped - thereis on ps aux list
<PhysicsGeek> there are none... i completly redid my comptuer as linux
<mustard5> gopi: another reason for me to love the command line :)
<mustard5> gopi: I reckon I could write a script to do it for me
<hollandlucas> hey! Will it be easy to upgrade to Dapper once it is available?
<gopi> mustard5: i should get mjpegtools ?
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, yyour wireless router is setup to give ip addresses via dhcp probably. run the networking tool (network-admin) and check the settings.
<mustard5> gopi: yeah install mjpegtools
<newtoubuntu> where is network-admin
<newtoubuntu> Oh yea, I did that
<matthew_w> PhysicsGeek; Uh, then I don't really understand your question, why would you partition your hard drive?
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, sudo network-admin in terminal (enter your user password)
<Goldfisch> bjornkri: Every real file you have IS a hardlink, because it points at something on the disk. Creating a hard link is like creating a second file, only it points at the same disk space as the first file did. If you delete the original file, the second hard link will still work, because you haven't yet deleted ALL links to that diskspace. So the hard link will still work. That is why the UNIX command "unlink" is synonmous with "rm". H
<gopi> mustard5: and then how u start xawtv ?
<Siddhartha211> matthew_w, u still there
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; kinda.
<mustard5> gopi: well I have it in my menus under Sound and Video
<gopi> mustard5: in command prompt just u type xawtv ?
<Siddhartha211> so what is the password
<Siddhartha211> thing i need
<mustard5> gopi: you can do that yep
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; I have no idea what the password is on the liveCD.
<PhysicsGeek> i was under the impression that i had to to run windows apps b/c i cant get WINE to work
<mustard5> gopi: you would need another terminal window to start the lavrec command then though
<gopi> mustard5: ok.... and does lavrec comes with mjpegtools ?
<mustard5> gopi: yep
<Xeonwales> newtoubuntu - try www.linspire.com. Found my wireless card no probs. Ubuntu dont seem to be that advanced yet
<Siddhartha211> can i dual boot with Windows and an INSTALLED version of ubuntu
<gopi> mustard5: ok !!
<General_Error> Does anyone know whats wrong? I have an external hdd, i try and play a mp3 in amorak and it says "cannot play file..."
<newtoubuntu> linspire, OK sounds good
<matthew_w> PhysicsGeek; what they mean is installing two operating systems at once and running windows.
<Xeonwales> im using it now
<bjornkri> Goldfisch, aaah, ok. So I might think of it being a copy of the file, only it takes up exactly the same spot as the original?
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; Yes, but it involves eliminating all of the contents of your hard drive, at present.
<caglar> hello, everytime I start my gnomepanel, it crashes, I think its because of a plugin. Where can I remove the plugins (using config file)?
<matthew_w> :(
<LinuxJones> Xeonwales, that's not a cool thing to say in a Ubuntu irc channel
<grajkoo> General_Error: are U mounted this dhdd?
<PhysicsGeek> yeah, I'm pretty sure that's what I need, matthew_w
<Goldfisch> bjornkri: Exactly.
<Siddhartha211> i cant do it without formatting
<caglar> where do I delete gnome-panel plugins?
<General_Error> well it shows up on my desktop
<bjornkri> Goldfisch, brilliant... thanks :)
<caglar> from the panel
<matthew_w> PhysicsGeek; What windows programs are you looking for specifically?
<Xeonwales> sorry linuxjones, just trying to help the guy
<Siddhartha211> because it says on livecd
<mustard5> gopi: it took me a while to work out the command existed...I was typing in man mjpegtools and getting nothing..then I read it in the description of the package in synaptic
<Siddhartha211> that there is an advanced setup
<PhysicsGeek> games primarily
<caglar> how do I remove addons of the gnomepanel? (using configuration files)
<Siddhartha211> that doesnt erase your files
<Siddhartha211> like HALO PC: COmbat Evolved
<V4Vendetta> whats the package name of the java that comes with ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones> Xeonwales, you offer help by trying to solve his problem not recommend another distro
<mikelo> is there any way to access my pc's restricted space where the xp backup lies? (i'm using an x40 ibm laptop)
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, so how are your settings looking ok ?
<matthew_w> PhysicsGeek; yeah, you and me both ^_^.  I fear you may have to format the whole thing to put them both on.  As far as I know anyway, someone else probably knows better.
<PhysicsGeek> matthew_w; thanks for the help
<newtoubuntu> It says that the card is active, but it's not connecting to the ined
<newtoubuntu> internet
<Goldfisch> V4Vendetta: There are multiple javas, such as blackdown. In my opinion, I still go with SUN's version, which unfortunately due to their licensing restrictions, can't be released with the base install of Ubuntu. But, it's not that hard to install.
<Siddhartha211> so i cant install ubuntu without formatting
<V4Vendetta> Goldfisch, i did install it, but when i do java -version it's still the gnu one.
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; usually.
<matthew_w> PhysicsGeek; no prob :)
<Goldfisch> V4Vendetta: The GNU version is ahead of it in your PATH. Personally, I would remove the GNU one, and then check it out. Did you install under something like /usr/local/java?
<LjL> V4Vendetta: sudo updates-alternatives --config java
<V4Vendetta> Goldfisch, how do i remove the gnu one?
<V4Vendetta> LjL, okay thanks
<Siddhartha211> matthew_w; so what is the way to do it without formatting...u no?
<Raovq> "kdelibs-bin:
<Raovq>  Depends: kdelibs4c2 but it is not going to be installed
<Raovq>  Depends: libqt3-mt (>=3:3.3.4) but it is not installable"
<LjL> V4Vendetta: update-alternatives, actualy
<newtoubuntu> My netowk is password protected, is that a problem
<Raovq> can anyone make heads or tails of that
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, in terminal type ifconfig -a
<General_Error> grajkoo, well it shows up on my desktop
<Goldfisch> V4Vendetta: To remove a package, sudo dpkg -P <packagename> (-P purges any configuration files.)
<V4Vendetta> java version "1.5.0_06"
<V4Vendetta> Goldfisch, i got it, thanks so much, LjL: thank you also
<LjL> Goldfisch: why not apt-get [--purge]  remove?
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, do you see your wireless card listed ?
<gnomefreak> Raovq: yes also please paste in pastebin not in here
<Siddhartha211> dang it...i hate linux...its faster...but its slower because i have to use it from cd
<newtoubuntu> ok, that's alot of info
<Siddhartha211> because i need windows and i need my windows files
<mustard5> gopi: I also had to unmute the line in recording in my master volume control to record from line in
<gnomefreak> Raovq: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<SpookyET> hi
<matthew_w> Siddhartha211; I'm not entirely sure there is one.  Because you would need a separate partition for it.  3 separate partitions as a matter of fact.  well 2.   But anyway, Windows is not a friendly system when you try installing others.  You usually have to primarily install the other then just add windows as a secondary.  Although, I STRONGLY reccomend against putting windows and linux on one hard drive.
<LinuxJones> Siddhartha211, install it to your hard drive :)
<newtoubuntu> yea I do
<Goldfisch> LjL: You say toe-mae-toe, I say tah-mah-to...
<SpookyET> Can anyone tell me where nautilus mounts samba shares?
<Tomcat_> SpookyET: It doesn't really mount them.
<V4Vendetta> Goldfisch, the problem with the gnu java is that azureus always runs poorly with it
<newtoubuntu> but all the packets are at zero
<SpookyET> also, i did apt-get install beagle, but there is no entry for it in applications menu
<Xeonwales> newtolinux you got intel wireless by anychance?
<shiznatix> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me get a partition to be recoginzed by ubuntu. I have read all of the documentation online and it does not work.
<Siddhartha211> LinuxJones; i have windows installed too and i want to keep windows and windows files
<Raovq> gnomefreak: pastebin?
<gnomefreak> SpookyET: did you restart the menu
<linkd> Siddhartha211: you can perform dual boots fine.
<noteventime> Could someone please help me, I chmod a=rwx /* -R -v but i ment to chmod a=rwx ./* -R -v
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Raovq about pastebin
<chuckyp> SpookyET, nautilus doesn't mount samba shares
<newtoubuntu> naw brodocom
<SpookyET> Tomcat_: how do i access them in file open dialogs that don't show the samba shares
<linkd> Siddhartha211: ive just joined the conversation, are you trying to dual boot?
<Siddhartha211> linkd; how do i do a dual boot without erasing windows and all files
<noteventime> Is there anything i can do?
<Siddhartha211> yes i am
<SpookyET> some show some dont
<Goldfisch> When it comes to java, I go to the people who built it in the first place. I use it at work all the time with no problem. Matter of experience.
<Siddhartha211> linkd; i am
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, look to see if your wireless card has an ip address will look like this >> inet addr:192.168.2.10
<Tomcat_> SpookyET: The only way is to mount them manually.
<SpookyET> gnomefreak: how do you restart the menu?
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, what kind of broadcom card ?
<chuckyp> noteventime, did you do that as sudo?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: first, do you have any spare partitions?
<newtoubuntu> no it doesn't
<gnomefreak> SpookyET: in terminal type killall gnome-panel
<Siddhartha211> linkd: not sure...how do i check
<newtoubuntu> I have the driver working on ndiswrapper though
<chuckyp> SpookyET, sudo killall gnome-panel
<noteventime> chuckyp: yes :
<noteventime> S
<gnomefreak> dont need sudo
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Hey guys. I need a good GUI based FTP client for Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<mustard5> noteventime: sounds pretty fatal
<linkd> Siddhartha211: ok, i *think* its start > programs >accessories > computer management
<noteventime> I know
<chuckyp> noteventime, oh christ.  So you changed everything in root to read write and execute.
<V4Vendetta> h1dd3nh4xx0r, gftp
<noteventime> I forgot the .
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Thx, I'll give it a try
<noteventime> chckup: no
<Siddhartha211> nope
<Goldfisch> noteventime: Fatal is not exactly the word. How about "permanently opened up wide"?
<Siddhartha211> that doesnt exist
<mikelo> h1dd3nh4xx0r, lftp is not GUI but it's terminal like
<bet0x> Hello, any can help me with pptp under Ubuntu x64 ?
<noteventime> chckup: I noticed and caceled
<newtoubuntu> it's um (it came in the computer) brodocom 4602
<linkd> Siddhartha211: alternately you can go to control panel > admin tools > computer management
<SpookyET> i still don't see beagle
<SpookyET> but it's installed
<noteventime> chckup: but etc and parts of usr
<gnomefreak> mikelo: gftp is graphical
<chuckyp> noteventime, so you changed a majority of stuff.
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, you have your router setup for wireless connectivity ?
<chuckyp> hrmmm....
<mikelo> ok
<bet0x> i have a Public IP via VPN, with uer y password, using PAP without crypt, how i can set up the connection?
<newtoubuntu> yes it worked when I used windows
<Siddhartha211> linkd: then what, im there
<chuckyp> noteventime, fixing that is beyond me maybe gnomefreak knows.
<SpookyET> how do you mount a samba share?
<noteventime> chuckyp:  hehe
<mustard5> gopi: you having any success with that?
<Goldfisch> chuckyp: Would re-installing ubuntu's base packages cause permission bits to be reset? It's a longshot.
<noteventime> chuckyp:  Well, format it is then
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: what do i know?
<Raovq> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10004
<bet0x> i got PAP authentication succeeded, but in a few seconds the connection its terminated, and i dont got my IP of VPN, how i set up that?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: ok on the disk management window you should seem all ur drives and ur partition layout
<chuckyp> noteventime, ask gnomefreak
* gnomefreak doesnt know anything just wings it :)
<noteventime> ?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: are there any that are unallocated or unused?
* chuckyp same here ^^^^
<gnomefreak> give me 2 mins before you ask me please
* LjL 's fix for system-wide broken permissions is called reinstalling
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, he did chmod a=rwx /* -R -v and cancelled it part of the way through.
* leogibson is about to vmware the dapper live cd
<linkd> Siddhartha211: if you have another "drive" other than C:\ that you want to use for linux, you can do that.
<noteventime> gnomefreak: Do you have any idea?
<Siddhartha211> linkd: i dontsee that, i see system tools settings
<gnomefreak> Raovq: type uname -r in terminal and tell me what it says please
<Siddhartha211> and all that
<noteventime> gnomefreak: /etc/ got 0770 in an hmm. accident
<balu1> can someone explain to me how id access a network printer (it is on a windows computer)
<V4Vendetta> LjL, how do i remove these java's ? 1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<V4Vendetta>  +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<LinuxJones> newtoubuntu, do lspci and find out what make/model chip your wireless card has
<newtoubuntu> Is there a GUI front end that mimics the windows wireless acess system
<chuckyp> noteventime, hold up a second he'll take a look in a moment.  this channel is extremely busy
<linkd> Siddhartha211: hmmz, then ur probably in the wrong place, what version of windows are you using|?
<LjL> V4Vendetta: sudo aptitude remove gij
<Siddhartha211> lind: i found it
<Siddhartha211> im using windows XP
<linkd> groovy
<gnomefreak> noteventime: have you tried just chmod ing it back to normal than re cnmod it?
<LjL> V4Vendetta: you probably want to sudo aptitude remove gcj as well
<noteventime> gnome:
<Goldfisch> newtoubuntu: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Raovq> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-9-386
<bet0x> any can help me , i need how i configure a VPN with pptp
<linkd> Siddhartha211: so do u have a spare partition u could use?
<Siddhartha211> i have one fat, one fat32, and one nft
<noteventime> gnomefreak: I dont know what normal is
<Siddhartha211> partition
<SpookyET> how do you tell smbclient to mount a smb dir?
<Siddhartha211> one is 87 percent free, another 11, another 62
<Siddhartha211> can i use any of thse
<linkd> Siddhartha211: and they are harddrives? (not removable or anything)
<LjL> SpookyET: you don't. that's the job of mount, not smbclient
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, he chmod'd al lfiles in /usr and some other directory before he caught it.
<V4Vendetta> LjL, thanks
<rash> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<linkd> Siddhartha211: only a harddrive will work.
<rash>       <-- Can someone help me?
<LjL> SpookyET: "sudo mount -t cifs //server/blah /mount/dir -o username=blah"
<gnomefreak> Raovq: change the word hoary to breezy all of them in the /etc/apt/sources.list save than close  than interminal type sudo apt-get update and than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Siddhartha211> they are all harddirves i believe
<Siddhartha211> yes
<balu1> is there a way to get my wireless to show up in the system tray? i have tried searching for applets, but no luck
<noteventime> gnomefreak: Not all in usr, just some
<linkd> Siddhartha211: how big are they?
<noteventime> gnomefreak: The problem is all in etc
<gnomefreak> noteventime: do you knwo the file names?
<Siddhartha211> because it says C: 63 mb, 2.85 gb, and 71.59 GB
<ron_> is there any way to browse c drive that wine made?
<Raovq> gnomefreak: thanks, ill do that
<linkd> Siddhartha211: and which one is the one you want to keep?
<Siddhartha211> those are the three partitions
<gnomefreak> Raovq: yw
<newtoubuntu> I have a BCM4306
<LjL> ron_: it's in /home/yourhome/.wine
<Goldfisch> balu1: I use network-manager. It creates "bars" like your cell phone, and also tried to maintain Internet connectivity all the time.
<noteventime> gnomefreak: no
<ron_> ty
<gnomefreak> noteventime:  :(
<Goldfisch> s/tried/tries/
<Siddhartha211> i dont know, i just need to keep Windows XP install with ALLL of my files
<noteventime> gnomefreak: all in etc :D
<balu1> goldfisch: perhaps that what im looking for.. where can i get that
<Goldfisch> balu1: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Siddhartha211> so how do i know which one contains my files and windows
<Goldfisch> !network-manager
<ubotu> well, network-manager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<linkd> Siddhartha211: well C: you have to have with windows
<noteventime> gnomefreak: It's not fatal, I have no problem formating, Just that i was planning to do that when dapper was released
<balu1> goldfisch:  also, do u have any idea how i can print on a network printer that is installed to a windows XP comp
<SpAwNkiLLeR> ok so linux isnt letting me download limewire
<bet0x> any can help me with a vpn
<Siddhartha211> lind: what do you mean
<linkd> Siddhartha211: but the other ones, if you goto my computer, and open the partitions in that you can view what files are on the other partitions, check that you dont need those
<gnomefreak> noteventime: i have never chmoded more than a file or two at a time i would do it file by file (note- dapper may be held back)
<Goldfisch> balu1: Samba is the only thing I know that allows interoperability between Windows and non-windows printer systems.
<Rashvile> why my ubuntu doesn't install rt2570 driver
<Siddhartha211> i go to my computer there is only a C: drive
<linkd> Siddhartha211: well windows requires that its installed on a drive called "C:" so you have to keep that if you want to keep windows
<atoponce> anyone good a regex?
<LjL> !tell SpAwNkiLLeR about limewire
<Siddhartha211> but all three partitions
<noteventime> chuckyp, gnomefreak:  Well, thanks for the help anyway
<gnomefreak> !regex
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Siddhartha211> are located on the C: drive
<chuckyp> noteventime, np.
<atoponce> a friend asked: if you have two regular expressions and want to know if the interesection is not empty, what do you do?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: that doesnt sound drive, can u take a screen shot and post it somewhere so i can see what ur looking at?
<linkd> *that doesnt sound right
<gnomefreak> noteventime: sorry couldnt help more
<shiznatix> Howdy! I have a partition that I share between windows and linux so I can have a common base for my files. I had it working while running Fedora but I don't know how that was done. So basically I need to get this drive to be accessable from ubuntu. How do I do this?
<LjL> !tell shiznatix about mountwindows
<Siddhartha211> linkd: wow how coincidental, that was exactly what i was about to do
<chuckyp> shiznatix, you need to mount that partition
<linkd> Siddhartha211: hehe rock and roll
<Goldfisch> atoponce: Intersection = AND, Union = OR. So, AND the expressions together.
<chuckyp> shiznatix, was it a fat32 partition?
<gopi> When I do sudo apt-get install mjpegtools , Iam getting W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Marlun> I've got a 200GB hd that I want to be accessible by both windows and linux, whats the best way to do that?
<General_Error> is it me or is the sound quality really crappy?
<balu1> hm. .how do i start the network manager?
<atoponce> Goldfisch: example?
<Siddhartha211> waiting for it to upload on dialup.....
<LjL> Marlun: there is not a best way. you can format it as FAT32, which will make it perfectly accessible to both win and lin
<linkd> Siddhartha211: sure np, take ur time.
<Siddhartha211> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/5838/asd9bk.jpg
<bet0x> how i connect to a VPN with pptp, i hate static IP in my VPN, and user y password too, i configure all, i got "PAP authentication succeeded" but in a feu seconds i got too "Connection terminated"
<Siddhartha211> linkd: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/5838/asd9bk.jpg
<Xeonwales> can anyone help with a wireless issure on a laptop?
* Celestianpower is back
<LjL> Marlun: but FAT32 is bad. you could format it as NTFS, but linux couldn't write to it, or you could format it as ext3, but Windows couldn't write to it (almost)
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: So what do I do?
<Marlun> LjL: Can a FAT32 filesystem be 200GB?
<chuckyp> Siddhartha211, what is that a laptop?
<grout_> chuckyp whats dir?
<Siddhartha211> nope its a desktop computer
<Siddhartha211> Delll
<LjL> Marlun: i'll have to say that i never tried
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: you got me man ask chuckyp
<chuckyp> grout58, of what?
<Marlun> LjL: I mostly need linux to be able to get stuff from it.
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: So what do I do?
<gopi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10005
<Xeonwales> :-(
* Celestianpower forgot :(
<grout_> media/storage
<LjL> Marlun: then you could format it as ntfs
<atoponce> Goldfisch: there is not string to match against.  rather, testing if the string is in the intersection
<Marlun> LjL: ok,  thanks =)
<grout_> if im trying to cd there
<chuckyp> grout_, yeah directory was /media/storage
<Siddhartha211> linkd: u get that?
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: is better at the internet connection issues :)
<chuckyp> grout_,  you need the leading /
<gopi> Goldfisch, mustard5: Can you help me plz ?
<Xeonwales> can anyone please help me??
<Siddhartha211> Xeonwales: what is your problem
<Goldfisch> atoponce: Not sure about that. Every language implements regular expressions a little different. I was talking in the realms of high brow mathematics. Two IF statements, if it matches the first, your good. If it doesn't match the first but then IF matches the seconds, your good.
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, what are you trying to do?
<Marlun> LjL: ah, I can't format it as ntfs from the ubuntu installation can I? =) no option for that. I have to do that with windows?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: ah ok, you have 2 unmounted FAT* partitions, they arent very big tho, it would be a tight squeeze to put ubuntu on there
<linkd> however, you can attempt to resize
<SpookyET> is smbmount missing?
<linkd> C:\ and "make* another partition or two
<linkd> Siddhartha211: yea sorry forgive my pauses, im on wifi, it lags alot sometimes
<Siddhartha211> make another partition?
<Goldfisch> !ask
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: hes the one you had paste ifup and ifdown
<Siddhartha211> is this going to screw up anything?
<chuckyp> linkd, be carefull one of those fat partitions look like a config for hybernate or something on his laptop.
<LjL> Marlun: must do that from windows, yeah
<Siddhartha211> is there any risk involved?
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, ahh
<linkd> Siddhartha211: yea you can do something called resizing
<Xeonwales> i cant connect to my router wirelessly
<linkd> chuckyp: i have no intention of using those but noted
<gopi> chuckyp, Goldfisch, mustard5: Plz look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10005
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, can you boot into windows I want to check some stuff on there.
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Yes, sorry
<Siddhartha211> okay
<linkd> Siddhartha211: there is a risk
<Siddhartha211> so how do i do this "resizing"
<Siddhartha211> a lot of risk...?
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: No, I don't have Windows
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, and pm me
<linkd> Siddhartha211: but, if you do it right, ussually itll work perfect (it always has for me)
<mustard5> gopi: k
<Goldfisch> gopi: Okay, give me a second.
<Siddhartha211> okay
<Siddhartha211> so what do i do
<linkd> Siddhartha211: the risk is you can corrupt your windows partition (so make sure you backup!)
<chuckyp> linkd, I would resize the 70 gig partiton to be safe and then put ubuntu on empty space
<Siddhartha211> oh snap...
<linkd> chuckyp: my intention is that :P
<Siddhartha211> okay i will back up
<balu1> i plugged a wireless USB adapter in, how do i know if it was recognized?
<yaazkal> join #ubuntu-co
<Siddhartha211> xeonwales: not sure im not that experienced at ubuntu
<BobC2> I'm close to trying to set up a dual boot Win98/Ubuntu sys but was wondering if there is NEWS READER for Ubuntu?  I use Agent now.
<linkd> Siddhartha211: the proceed *i* use, is first, backup, then defrag the partition completely, until there is no fragments. then reboot into a livecd (knoppix will do) then run a program called "qtparted"
<mustard5> gopi: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<Goldfisch> gopi: Have you enabled restricted, universe, multiverse repositories?
<gopi> Goldfisch: yes
<V4Vendetta> how do i add a public key for a mirror ?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: qtparted is a simple graphical partition that can be used for resizing
<SpookyET> From where do I get smbmount?
<Xeonwales> can anyone help me with a wireless issue on a laptop?
<gopi> mustard5: yes i did that a few days back
<mustard5> gopi: run it again
<Siddhartha211> how do  run the program
<V4Vendetta> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<linkd> http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/vivek/blogger/2005/09/how-do-i-resize-windows-partition-with.php Siddhartha211 thats a good description of the proceedsure
<Siddhartha211> what do i click
<gopi> mustard5: ok
<linkd> Siddhartha211: you open up a terminal or something and just run "qtparted"
<Siddhartha211> and how do i open up a terminal
<balu1> goldfisch: i put that network manager thing on startup..how do i know it starteD?
<Siddhartha211> is that like start-->run in windows
<linkd> Siddhartha211: oh nono, you run it in a livecd
<Siddhartha211> i  knopw
<Siddhartha211> but im saying is it the start-run feature of linux
<Siddhartha211> like comparitively
<Xeonwales> o well, im gonna have to stick with linspire then :-(
<linkd> Siddhartha211: ah, well there is a menu system yea
<linkd> Siddhartha211: but, if u use knoppix there will be a terminal icon on the bottom bar
<MartinMagnusson> I'm trying to run the Ubuntu install on a machine with 24 MB memory, but I see that the Ubunti 5.10 installer needs 64 MB. I get a kernel panic with "out of memory". Is there no way to install Ubuntu with 24 MB RAM?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: just click on that, type "qtparted" hit enter
<Siddhartha211> how come ur tutorial says
<Siddhartha211> sudo qtparted
<balu1> how do i know if a USB device is picked up? (such as my usb wireless net adapter)
<linkd> Siddhartha211: alterantively there is like a start->run thing ( http://figs.cyberciti.biz/blogs/tips_tricks/partition_resize_snapshot1.jpg ) but i cant remember off hand how to get that (i dont run KDE)
<mustard5> Xeonwales: keep pluggin away..someone might help eventually :)
<linkd> Siddhartha211: ah, well yea, you need to be "root" to run it
<Goldfisch> !wiki NetworkManager
<linkd> Siddhartha211: you can either do sudo or u can just do "su root" then type "qtparted"
<bet0x> how i connect to a VPN with pptp, i hate static IP in my VPN, and user y password too, i configure all, i got "PAP authentication succeeded" but in a feu seconds i got too "Connection terminated"
<gnomefreak> Siddhartha211: you have to be sudo to change anything with disks or files
<linkd> Siddhartha211: either will work
<Webby`> Hi, Does ATI's TV Wonder Usb 2.0 work in Ubuntu?
<Goldfisch> !tell balu1 about NetworkManager
<V4Vendetta> how do i open the gnome task manager?
<NegativeSpace> Can someone tell me what: "For use with kernel 2.6.x you need to enable synaptics touchpad support when configuring the kernel (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2). You also need support for the evdev interface (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV). If you compile evdev as a module, make sure it is loaded before starting the X server, as it will not be auto-loaded." means and how to go about doing it?
<Xeonwales> can anyone please help me with a wireless network issue??
<BobC2> Anyone know if there is an Agent like News Reader for Ubuntu?
<balu1> goldfisch: thats the page i was using
<Siddhartha211> linkd: so what resizing do i do to which partitio
<linkd> Xeonwales: whats the issue?
<Siddhartha211> which one should i make bigger and which one smaller
<Goldfisch> Well, did you see no new applets popup on the task bar when you ran nm-applet?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: right, well i think ur C: will be listed as something like /dev/hda2 according to ur screenshot u gave me earlier
<Siddhartha211> and if all of this fails can i reinstall windows and stuff
<viller> why do I have to right click>eject to eject the cd?
<Webby`> anyone know?
<Siddhartha211> linkd: what you mean by that
<balu1> goldfisch: i wanted to know HOW i can see it running, i followe dthe instructions, i dont see it in my taskbar
<V4Vendetta> how do i open the gnome task manager?
<Siddhartha211> wait...so i can access windows files by going to the dev folder and htne hda2?
<timmy334> is there a deb out for TheWidgetFactory?
<Siddhartha211> from linux
<LjL> viller: because there isn't a reliable way to detect pressing of the Eject button on the drive
<Webby`> Hi, Does ATI's TV Wonder Usb 2.0 work in Ubuntu?
<Siddhartha211> because there is
<Xeonwales> linkd cant connect ot router wirelessly
<Siddhartha211> a dev folder
<linkd> Siddhartha211: ok well in linux our partitions dont have a letter-name like C: or D: or anything, we have device addresses
<LjL> !tell Siddhartha211 about enter
<PuMpErNiCkLe> V4Vendetta: Applications - system - system monitor
<linkd> Siddhartha211: hda2 means "master IDE slot, partition 2"
<viller> Ljl: but there is on Windows?
<V4Vendetta> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks
<shiznatix> Hello, I just tried the diskmounter script and I am getting the same error that I was getting when I was trying to do it by hand
<PuMpErNiCkLe> V4Vendetta: np :)
<ppd> hi. does anybody know where to get a v4l module for dapper?
<Siddhartha211> LjL what do you mean by dont press enter
<linkd> Xeonwales: i cant remmeber how to do that, sorry
<Goldfisch> balu1: It should create an applet on the tool bar. It first shows two dots with a circling swoosh, and if it connects, replaces it with bars. There were no error messages when you ran nm-applet?
<ppd> oder how to enable overlay mode otherwise
<V4Vendetta> PuMpErNiCkLe, do you know how i bind that to a key?
<Xeonwales> linkd - ok, thnx anyway
<Siddhartha211> LjL: how do i stop the enter thing and spamming
<balu1> goldfisch: nope.. everything went A OK
<LjL> viller: no, windows simply doesn't care. you can eject a cd at any time in windows, and if you do it at the wrong time, a read error will probably pop up and things will probably crash
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<BobC2> Anyone know if there is an Agent like News Reader for Ubuntu?
<mustard5> ppd: I'm on dapper atm and its in the repositories I thought
<timmy334> is there a deb out for TheWidgetFactory?
<Goldfisch> balu1: ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<PuMpErNiCkLe> V4Vendetta: It should be possible in applications -> system -> configuration editor -> apps -> metacity
<mustard5> ppd: I'm running xawtv so I guess its installed
<NegativeSpace> Can someone tell me what: "For use with kernel 2.6.x you need to enable synaptics touchpad support when configuring the kernel (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2). You also need support for the evdev interface (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV). If you compile evdev as a module, make sure it is loaded before starting the X server, as it will not be auto-loaded." means and how to go about doing it?
<Siddhartha211> linkd: what do i do for resizing the partitions
<ppd> mustard5: are you sure? what cpu load do you have when watching tv?
<Siddhartha211> linkd: also, what do i do after i resize them
<balu1> it didnt do anything?
<balu1> goldfisch: srry* it didnt do anything
<mustard5> ppd: never really paid much attention...let me try
<LjL> Siddhartha211: [18:26]  <Siddhartha211> from linux *enter* [18:26]  <Siddhartha211> because there is *enter* [18:26]  <Siddhartha211> a dev folder *enter*   <--- i refer to this
<BobC2> Anyone know if there is an Agent like News Reader for Ubuntu?
<viller> Ljl: I knew there was no secure way to do it in Windows if there isn't in Linux, I just asked because I'm really pissed right now. But not on ejecting, on html actually.
<Goldfisch> balu1: nm-applet is not running?
<LinuxJones>  BobC2 pan
<Siddhartha211> LjL: so how do i stop that
<linkd> Siddhartha211: it says in that link *how* resize the partitions
<shiznatix> LjL, that mounting script you gave me did not work, it gives me the same errors that I get when I try to mount the partitions manually
<BobC2> Ahhh thanks LinuxJones!
<LinuxJones>  BobC2 pan is excellent you'll love it
<bpuccio> anyone here familiar with initramfs and kernel updates?
<LjL> Siddhartha211: uh..... perhaps you don't press enter after every three words, but instead just wait until you've finished the whole sentence?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: after uve done that, and split the partitions in 2, id reboot and make sure windows still works, then reboot again with the ubuntu install CD, and try to install it
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<LjL> shiznatix: what are those?
<BobC2> LinuxJoenes Cool I'll google it
<mustard5> ppd: xawtv seems to be using 1 percent cpu
<ppd> mustard5: so I guess you have overlay mode enabled
<Xeonwales> i cant connect to the net wirelessly on a laptop, can anyone help please?
<mustard5> ppd: grabdisplay
<Siddhartha211> so which partition do i make bigger
<Siddhartha211> for linux
<NegativeSpace> Why does Mozilla (not Firefox, just Mozilla, or whatever it's called) keep appearing back on my machine when I log in?
<ppd> mustard5: hm.  that's exactly what I want to avoid :)
<Siddhartha211> linkd: which partition do i make bigger for linux
<Fix_> the startup commands that are performed on login, in which file can they be found?
<mustard5> ppd: my card doesnt work with overlay
<LinuxJones> NegativeSpace, you have save session enabled in system > preferences > session
<Siddhartha211> linkd: and when i install it, how do i select which partition to install it o
<Siddhartha211> **on
<Fix_> so not going through system -> preferences ->session
<mustard5> ppd: are rather something doesnt work :)
<ppd> mustard5: mine would but the needed v4l module is missing
<Fix_> but in console
<Xeonwales> i cant connect to the net wirelessly on a laptop, can anyone help please?
<General_Error> why is the sound quality quite bad???
<linkd> Siddhartha211: you arent making any partition "Bigger" you are taking the 70gig one, and modifying its size, from the screenshot u have aout 40gigs free, so what *id* do if i were u (new) is make that 70 gig into a 50gig and a 20gig, and use the 202gig for linux
<cadfix> hello to eveybody
<mustard5> ppd: well there is v4l-conf ?
<BobC2> LinuxJones Thanks for the advice.... cya
<cadfix> does anybody know which is the properly value for the JAVA_HOME enviroment variable on ubuntu?
<shiznatix> Ljl, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<shiznatix>        missing codepage or other error
<shiznatix>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<shiznatix>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<shiznatix>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<shiznatix>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Goldfisch> !tell Xeonwales about WirelessNetworking
<V4Vendetta> where is the OpenSSH server config file at ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ppd> mustard5: yes, but there should be a x.org module
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %shiznatix!*@*]  by Seveas
<Siddhartha211> linkd: so when i make the 70 gig partition to 50, where does the 20 gig go
<mustard5> ppd: k
<Goldfisch> !wiki WirelessNetworking
<LjL> shiznatix: please use the pastebin to paste long errors
<ubotu> WirelessNetworking: Contents 802.11 Wifi Ubuntu Kubuntu Bluetooth Ubuntu Kubuntu Infra-Red
<LjL> !tell shiznatix about pastebin
<bet0x1> Any can give me a little help configuring PPTP under Ubuntu?
<ppd> mustard5: however, thank you
<Stormx2> how would I save mms:// links in ubuntu?
<NegativeSpace> LinuxJones "Automatically save changes to session" isn't ticked...
<LjL> shiznatix: try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /whatever/directory", assuming the fs is ntfs
<linkd> Siddhartha211: there should be something in the install interface that asks you, you should consult the ubuntu HOWTOs on installation for that (going thru the entire installation with u would take too much time)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %shiznatix!*@*]  by Seveas
<linkd> Siddhartha211: the 20gig is unallocated on the drive.
<mustard5> ppd: I get this with lsmod v4l2_common             6016  1 bttv
<Rashvile> I need help to install rt2570 usb driver
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<LinuxJones> NegativeSpace, is there an entry in the startup programs ?
<mustard5> ppd: would v4l2_common be it?
<NegativeSpace> LinuxJones No, there's nothing.
<Siddhartha211> linkd: so then once i am done with that and i install linux, do i have to select a partition to install it in or do will it do it automatically
<LinuxJones> NegativeSpace, wth ?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: itll ask u during the installation
<ppd> mustard5: I guess no, as overlay doesn't work although that module is loaded by default
<NegativeSpace> LinuxJones Yeah exactly, I uninstall it each time, and it comes back next time I log in.
<Siddhartha211> linkd: what will it ask me and what do i select
<balu1> goldfisch: got it  working. tnx
<V4Vendetta> how do i restart the OpenSSH server?
<Goldfisch> balu1: Good.
<linkd> Siddhartha211: when you actually instlall ubuntu you get to a "partitioning" stage, if i were u, id use the guided partition to guess what setup u want
<Goldfisch> V4Vendetta: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<mustard5> ppd: k..for my own card I know there are known issues with overlay and certain hardware setups
<LinuxJones> NegativeSpace, you unistalled firefox and it get's re-installed ?
<linkd> Siddhartha211: like i said, u should consult the ubuntu installation HOWTO with those questions
<balu1> goldfisch: could u tell me how i can see if a USB device is detected?
<V4Vendetta> Goldfisch, thanks
<shiznatix> Ljl, same error
<Xeonwales> any1 know when CNR will be on ubuntu???
<XiCillin> is there a crond GUI for gnome?
<LjL> shiznatix: are you sure /dev/hda2 is the right partition?
<Goldfisch> balu1: lsusb
<NegativeSpace> LinuxJones Not Firefox, just Mozilla Web Browser, which is different. I get rid of it through Synaptic Package Manager, but it keeps coming back!
<mustard5> gopi: any success?
<balu1> hm k tnx
<fabien> bonjour
<Siddhartha211> linkd: so i will select the guided partition, and it will select automatically the right partition...but what if it selects the windows partition and erases it
<Alexi5> wazzup
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<mustard5> gopi: I'm dying to know how you are going :)
<fabien> quel qu'un peut maid a installer a msn ??
<fabien> svp ??
<LinuxJones> NegativeSpace, call an exorcist or something :)
<fabien> ???
<linkd> Siddhartha211: it wont
<Nogimics> How do I install ncurses on ubuntu? what is the command pls? sudo apt-get install ncurse ??
<LjL> fabien: "sudo aptitude install amsn", after enabling universe
<shiznatix> Ljl: it would make sence because when I was installing ubuntu it showed the partions 1st windows, 2nd the partition I want to work, 3rd free space for ubuntu
<linkd> sidd	itll ony use empty partitions
<NegativeSpace> LinuxJones Heh Heh.
<linkd> no	i think its something like sudo apt-get install libncurses
<linkd> * Nogimics
<Nogimics> Thanks
<Siddhartha211> linkd: what percent chance is there that this will happen successfuly
<linkd> * Siddhartha211: itll ony use empty partitions
<NegativeSpace> Can someone tell me what: "For use with kernel 2.6.x you need to enable synaptics touchpad support when configuring the kernel (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2). You also need support for the evdev interface (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV). If you compile evdev as a module, make sure it is loaded before starting the X server, as it will not be auto-loaded." means and how to go about doing it?
<LjL> fabien: but Gaim includes support for MSN, too
<linkd> Siddhartha211: i cant give an exact figure, but if u do exactly as ive said with the resizing, you should be fine, but beaware of the risk when resizing, and make sure u backup
<Nogimics> hmm its not: install libncurses
<LinuxJones> NegativeSpace, do it from a terminal it might give you more info. do sudo apt-get --purge remove mozilla-whatever-package-name-is
<pinkisntwell> if I install msttcorefonts what happens to the existing fonts?
<NegativeSpace> LinuxJones Okay dude, I'll try that -- thanks.
<Nogimics> is there a place where I can go when I need to find what package name I need to type to install stuff?
<fabien> ou o u
<fabien> ouou
<LjL> !tell Nogimics about shortapt
<Nogimics> LjL Thanks
<LinuxJones> NegativeSpace, you can add modules at bootup by placing the module name in the /etc/modules file (ie nvidia)
<SpookyET> i'm trying to mount a smb share and it's driving me nuts
<SpookyET> smbmount is missing
<SpookyET> and mount is bitching
<linkd> Nogimics: try typing "apt-cache search ncurses" thatll search for ncurses related packages
<linkd> ugh lag
<LjL> shiznatix: hm not sure they necessarly match... i think i would try other partitions, shouldn't hurt anyway
<NegativeSpace> LinuxJones So I get evdev and stick it in /etc/modules?
<LjL> SpookyET: install smbmount then. it's in the smbfs package
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<SpookyET> LjL: that's why mount is bitching
<SpookyET> no smbfs
<LjL> SpookyET: yeah, so install it
<NoelJB> In Synaptic, advanced mode, status.  What does "Local or Obsolete" mean?  I don't see anything about it in the manual, the synaptic website, nor the ubuntu web site.
<thrice`> anyone tried out flight 5 yet?
<thrice`> and can comment on stability :)
<LjL> NoelJB: means packages that are known by the APT system, but don't appear in the repositories, i think
<LjL> NoelJB: so, it's either packages that *used* to be in the reps but aren't anymore, or packages that you installed manually from outside the reps
<NoelJB> LjL: hmmm ... I installed emacs using apt-get, rather than synaptics.  Would that cause it?
<LjL> NoelJB: no
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<NoelJB> LjL: because those are precisely the packages appearing in that list.
<LjL> NoelJB: perhaps the names have been changed recently? what are the packages called?
<GnarusLeo> as I live and breathe, you have killed me, you have killed me
<NoelJB> LjL: emacs21, emacs21-bin-common, emacs21-common, emacsen-common and xaw3dg
<purplefeltangel> how do you pronounce ubuntu? :D
<__mikem> ooo bun tooo
<tristanmike> ooo boon too
<LjL> NoelJB: not sure about it, those *are* the current names
<Alatariel> nabend
<mustard5> I pronounce it more oo boon too
<purplefeltangel> ephasis on which syllable?
<purplefeltangel> *emphasis
<mustard5> purplefeltangel: second
<__mikem> why does it matter
<mustard5> purplefeltangel: actually first
<purplefeltangel> __mikem: just curious ;P
<__mikem> ok
<purplefeltangel> mustard5: really? thats a bit awk
<NoelJB> LjL: hence my question.
<chombee> Hi guys - trying to use ndiswrapper through ndisgtk - where do we download inf files from? It's a broadcom PCI wireless card in an Acer laptop
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<mustard5> purplefeltangel: I'm just saying it over to myself now :)
<__mikem> how do you pronounce glocenschpeel
<__mikem> lol
<NoelJB> __mikem: pretty well, actually.  I can also spell that one correctly  ;-)
<__mikem> lol
<milamber> i've got problems playing live feed wmv, and mpg with totem ( integrated in firefox) anyon, btw hel;lo ?:D
<__mikem> sorry, spelling aint my strong point
<NoelJB> on the other hand, I have a feeling that most of us don't pronounce ubuntu the way that a native speaker would.
<Eltariel> Pronounciation: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-106616.html
<__mikem> I once went to a competition for FBLA and I found atleast three people walking around with pressed ubuntu cds in their pocket
<__mikem> It made for interesting conversation
<mrnicksgirl> anybody with experiece in getting USB network cards to work with UB?
<NegativeSpace> How can I tell which version of xorg I have?
<ramlez> hi, how i can change duplex mode on ubuntu? :)
<__mikem> mrnicksgirl, I have experience, but it is all bad experience
<NoelJB> __mikem: that's alright.  I'm more interested in resolving this synaptics question that how to pronounce the OS.  ;-)
<mrnicksgirl> mikem: hmmmm :(
<NoelJB> NegativeSpace: either the GUI or command line tools for the package manager should tell you.
<__mikem> you should probably try to find another network card, usb support in ubuntu is a bit behind the times
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<mrnicksgirl> mikem: thanks
<jbroome> dapper 5 going in a VM, woohoo!
<Goldfisch> NegativeSpace: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg
<NegativeSpace> NoelJB Okay, cheers.
<Xeonwales> whats the diff between ubuntu & linspire?
<__mikem> jbroome I use vmware also
<milamber> none nows howto play live feed wmv and mpg in totem
<__mikem> !linspire
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<Xeonwales> aii
<__mikem> d@mnit
<Xeonwales> can any1 help with a wireless issue?
<bet0x1> Any can give me a little help configuring PPTP under Ubuntu?
<slew> !mouse
<ubotu> from memory, mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<slew> !mouse theme
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slew
<bet0x1> well
<milamber> hmsz , i'm afraid that there r just people with questin\ons now, none with answers
<__mikem> !theme
<bet0x1> i will remove ubuntu so
<bet0x1> there is no place for ask about help i think, nobody answer, nobody help, they have nice CD covers
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<__mikem> ubotu tell slew about theme
<slew> hi. does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?
<bet0x1> but no helpers on this irc
<slew> oops =] 
<bet0x1> damn
<slew> naw that doesnt install mouse themes
<slew> i tried that already
<NoelJB> NegativeSpace: I agree that it would be nice to find on the web somewhere a mapping from rpm, e.g., rpm -qa ==> ?
<slew> its not even in the wiki.
* bet0x1 installing Windows 2003 -> but ubuntu doesnt support pptp or dont work under x64 AMD
<__mikem> I use a athlon 64 and I love it
<bet0x1> yes
<kreig> anyone using an LC2100 laptop?
<bet0x1> i dont love it
<__mikem> Why
<bet0x1> i cant connect my vpn
<a45> hi. how can I change my screen resolution? I have tried changing in /etc/X11/ and tried System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution, but no luck
<Xeonwales> linspire vs ubuntu, what is better?
<bet0x1> pptd dont work
<bet0x1> lispire!
<jbroome> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<__mikem> Xeonwales Ubuntu currently holds best distribution award, and many other linux distributions are converting to ubuntu sources
<Raovq> when i go to remove firefox, it also suggests i remove unbuntu-desktop
<bet0x1> well
<LinuxMonkey> bet0x1 leave just leave
<__mikem> use ubuntu
<milamber> @xeonwales, id prefer ubuntu
<Raovq> is that right>
<thrice`> Xeonwales, you are in a ubuntu chat room...what do you think.. :)
<NegativeSpace> NoelJB Was that meant to be directed at me?
<bet0x1> nobody know ow configure a VPN with pptpd
<slew> Raovq, its ok.
<bet0x1> no LinuxJones, im "tyred"
<Raovq> its not going to uninstall the GUI or anything?>
<slew> Raovq, it wont break anything
<bet0x1> i need help, i dont want remove Ubuntu
<techrush> ubuntu works too good now ive got nothing to do
<a45> thanks
<bet0x1> i want solve my problem
<Raovq> ta, im new to all this and you guys rock
<g0dchild> how do i update gnome desktop to the latest release? can i apt-get it?
<techrush> if i cant fiddle with getting a system working right i get bored :/
<NoelJB> NegativeSpace: yes.  on the thought that many people know how to do what you asked with rpm, and perhaps not with dpkg.
<SirKillalot> where does gnome-panel know which addons to load?
<kreig> Raovq: ubuntu-desktop is a "metapackage" i believe
<g0dchild> !gnome
<SirKillalot> is there a configuration file?
<gopi> mustard5: Are u there ?
<kreig> Roavq: it's something you install to pull in a bunch of other packages
<Xeonwales> im on linspire @ the mo, but want to switch, but i cant get wireless to work on ubuntu (works on linspire without no messing about)
<kreig> the reason is suggests removing it, is that the next time you update it, it will try andpull firefox back in 8)
<NoelJB> bet0x1: what was your question?
<shiznatix> Hey can anyone tell me how to install cabextract? I need to get a driver file from a .exe
<__mikem> XEonwales, it depends on the wireless addapter, some are supported, others arent
<LjL> shiznatix: sudo aptitude install cabextract
<bet0x1> i cant connect with pptp to my isp, i have static ip via VPN, my isp use pptp, i want configure, but i cant get it running
<Xeonwales> intel 2200BG
<Raovq> ah, i get it
<pagefault> if I want to dual boot ubuntu dapper and breezy would I have any issues doing this?
<__mikem> I am not sure, I believe the non-usb netgears are supported, but I don't know about that model
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<Xeonwales> shame :-(
<kreig> XeonWales: google for "intel 2200BG ubunut"
<Xeonwales> ok
<gopi> I did lavrec -l 100 -g 384x288+0+0 --software-encoding test.avi   but it showed **ERROR: [lavrec]  Error initializing Audio: Audio task died. Reason: Error mapping audio buffer - Input/output error
<gopi>    ++ WARN: [lavrec]  Not ready for capture (state = 0)!   Segmentation fault
<kreig> lots of hits, including something claiming it is supported
<__mikem> be sure to spell ubuntu right
<bet0x1> NoelJB
<kreig> ubunut 8)
<bet0x1> you know how?
<Xeonwales> did i misspell it then??
<shiznatix> LjL: that did not work, it said there was no files that matched cabextract
<nem> s
<LjL> shiznatix: do you have universe enabled?
<LjL> !tell shiznatix about repos
<arri> hi
<gopi> Goldfisch: Can u help me out ?
<arri> I need help
<bpuccio> I'm getting a "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Algiers', which is also in package locales" however, removing locales doesn't gain me anything, is there anyway I can bypass this and for apt to move on?
<NoelJB> LjL: OK, I just noticed that aptitude lists what "Local or Obsolete" means, but I don't see why it applys to those.  Weird.
<Goldfisch> gopi: Whatcha need?
<NoelJB> bet0x: how what?
<kreig> shizantix: apt-cache search cabext
<ompaul> bpuccio, try apt-get -f update
<LjL> !cabextract
<ubotu> LjL: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kreig> maybe it is in a package with a different name
<bet0x> NoelJB i cant connect with pptp to my isp, i have static ip via VPN, my isp use pptp, i want configure, but i cant get it running
<LjL> !info cabextract
<arri> i have 100meters cable but i thing i have lost 10% signal
<ubotu> cabextract: (a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<gopi> Goldfisch: I did lavrec -l 100 -g 384x288+0+0 --software-encoding test.avi   but it showed **ERROR: [lavrec]  Error initializing Audio: Audio task died. Reason: Error mapping audio buffer - Input/output error
<bpuccio> ompaul:  did that, thanks though
<bet0x> !info pptp
<gopi> Goldfisch:  ++ WARN: [lavrec]  Not ready for capture (state = 0)!   Segmentation fault
<bpuccio> and an apt-get -f install
<Goldfisch> gopi: lavrec is not my strong suit.
<NoelJB> bet0x: perhaps http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-debian.phtml will help
<kreig> shiznatix: make sure you add the universal repostory to your aptitude
<gopi> Goldfisch: After I installed mjpegtools, I did that when xawtv is running
<bet0x> NoelJB i dont have graphic terminal
<bet0x> :(
<NoelJB> bet0x: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pptp+debian
<kreig> use lynx
<bet0x> NoelJB i tri all configurations
<arri> maybe startx:)
<bet0x> nothing related to my problems
<NoelJB> bet0x: you tried http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~owend/free/pptp-debian.html ?
<kreig> so no LC2100 laptop users eh?
<joosep> how to connect my ati radeon card to my TV?
<NoelJB> bet0x: here is one specific to ubuntu: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<joosep> do i need fglrx?
<_-H22> hello everyone
<bet0x>   pptpconfig: Depende: php-pcntl (>= 4.3.7) pero no es instalable
<bet0x>               Depende: php-gtk-pcntl (>= 1.0.0) pero no es instalable
<bet0x> :P
<bet0x> lol
<LinuxMonkey> lol spanish
<mrnicksgirl> is there a way to acces USB drive from terminal?
<_-H22> does someone have  a labtec webcam?
<gopi> Anyone can help me out with lavrec please ??
<LinuxMonkey> lol dependencies bet0x
<Goldfisch> No comprende
<LinuxMonkey> look for those 2 packages and install them, then try again
<mrnicksgirl> never mind :)
<_-H22> i need some help with my webcam please
<__mikem> My parrents won't let me go back to bed and I am tired
<blanky> anyone here using dapper drake
<LinuxMonkey> you got to resolve those dependencies or it wont work
<Goldfisch> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<LinuxMonkey> blanky join #ubuntu+1
<NoelJB> bet0x: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<blanky> hey, hey, LinuxMonkey, shut up
<g0dchild> is there a way to get all the devel packages in kDE? or do i need to download 'em seperately?
<blanky> jk :P
<evil_cow> hello everybody
<evil_cow> i have a very big problem with my ubuntu 5.10 & my notebok
<_-H22> could someont help me with my webcam please?
<VooD00> hi
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> my logout no longer works
<thrice`> evil_cow, you should tell us more :)
<ompaul> !ask
<LinuxMonkey> blanky im just telling you were to get support, or ask about dapper, dont like it you can leave, no please dont leave we love ya...lol
<ompaul> !+ask
<ubotu> ask is, like, totally, just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<mebaran151> when I logout out of xserver, it hangs for a second and reshows the gdm screen
<evil_cow> thrice` yes
<mebaran151> but when I want to log back in
<blanky> I was playing LinuxMonkey
<mebaran151> it complains that gnome-panel is still running
<blanky> What's up Seveas
<VooD00> mebaran151, doea ur machine shit down
<evil_cow> the note book is gigabyte and install cd wonts start
<blanky> LjL, wassup my kde miester
<evil_cow> i found a solution
<mebaran151> I kill gnome-panel, but then the it locks up
<evil_cow> acpi=off when it boot
<pixael> heya, im trying to get libdvdcss installed... is there an apt repository for it?
<LjL> blanky: boredom
<blanky> haha, Man I remember when econobuntu use to come here, anyone hear of him?
<VooD00> mebaran151,  check the ACPI
<evil_cow> but after that i kant setup my pppoe
<evil_cow> i thing because of acpi
<evil_cow> i dont know
<evil_cow> (sorry for my english by the way)
<jp_> :)
<evil_cow> on my PC everything is OK
<evil_cow> just pppoeconf & pppconf
<_-H22> does anyone have a labtec webcam under ubuntu?
<Goldfisch> !tell pixael about libdvdcss
<Tomypreach> hey guys -
<Tomypreach> noob here -
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^_^
<aridese> hey guys
<CarinArr> 'lo Tomypreach
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey you
<V4Vendetta> ubuntu is so much better then windows, i get my printer working in 10 seconds instead of having to use some install-cd full of spyware and programs i don't want
<NegativeSpace> Is latex209-base the thing to download for LaTeX?
<Tomypreach> I have a amilo d 1840 w - and i need to know were to go, to find , when i install it. if im able to get internet
<aridese> i've installed hamachi for linux and im trying to get warcraft3 to work over it (with wine)... but it doesn't work
<Goldfisch> aridese: You just gave me an appetite from sushi!
<CarinArr> negativespace, you'll want to install tetex-base/utils/extras
<aridese> Goldfisch, but you're the fish!
<NegativeSpace> CarinArr Will that give me everything I need for LaTeX?
<CarinArr> negativespace, those will give you the texi2pdf and stuff
<V4Vendetta> Goldfisch, you damn cannibal
<Goldfisch> Uh oh.
<CarinArr> negativespace, well unless you're doing something fancy that requires some obscure environments
<Tomypreach> ?
<CarinArr> negativespace, there's also beamer if you're wanting to do slides, that's a separate package
<CarinArr> tomypreach, is that a laptop?
<Tomypreach> yes
<CarinArr> tomypreach, you may want to have a look at http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<evil_cow> PLS someone helps
<sebastien_> bonjour
<Tomypreach> Carin - did all ready -
<V4Vendetta> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tomypreach> couldnt find anythin on ubuntu
<CarinArr> tomypreach, heh, okay, er well i'm all out of ideas. I haven't had any problems getting my laptops running nicely
<milamber> still have got the same problem, i'l try to play an mpg file wich is on the inet, totem-gstreamerm says, not the right plugins.. now all the totem plugins are installed.. who knows
<PuMpErNiCkLe> milamber: I recommend totem-xine.
<Tomypreach> carin, sure thing. kool - im gonna give it a go. but i should leave my windows were it is so fare
<CarinArr> tomypreach, yeah that's probably a good idea
<Tomypreach> hehe -
<blanky> hey guys, we all love ubuntu, but aside from that, which distro do you guys prefer, SuSe 10 or Fedora Core 4
<CarinArr> at least you'll be able to log into windows, and download stuff if you need any extras
<CarinArr> blanky, ack.. choosing between two evils
<milamber> and is it p[ossibl;e to integrate totem xine into firefox ?
<blanky> CarinArr, hehe, im not gonna use them
<blanky> I'm making a poll :D
<CarinArr> blanky, we were forced to use suse in the office for a good while
<Tomypreach> another Q, i got a Usb ekstern HD , im a able to mounth it in fat32 ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blanky: Never tried Suse, but Fedora was a massive PITA for me.  Also, this should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<V4Vendetta> arch linux is nice
<V4Vendetta> but ubuntu is god
<milamber> yes it is possible..
<milamber> thnx pumpernickle
<PuMpErNiCkLe> milamber: np :)
<LoCusF> !mbr
<ubotu> LoCusF: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PreakSter> !root
<blanky> Okay :( , massive PITA ?
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<blanky> PuMpErNiCkLe, PITA?
<V4Vendetta> pain in the ass
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blanky: pain in the ass :o
<blanky> oh haha, yeah fedora likes to get messed up
<milamber> pumpernickle, what are the benifits of xine instead of gstreamer ? i've always used gsareamer
<V4Vendetta> milamber, it's just coded better
<PuMpErNiCkLe> milamber: Format support, mainly - I haven't looked at it in detail, it just works. :)
<milamber> k thnx sounds reasonablo enough for me :D
<Tomypreach> bye
<evil_cow> heeeeeeeep
<bjornkri> Question: I have two network drives on a windows computer. I used to have them in fstab, but Ubuntu is on my laptop, so they're not always present. This causes it to hang when I'm away from home, so I removed those entries. What would be the best way for me to mount them quickly when I need them?
* dissan slaps Scarfac3 around a bit with a large trout
<evil_cow> is it possible without acpi (acpi=off) ubuntu coud not found correctly my lnacard
<Scarfac3> disssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaan
* dissan slaps Scarfac3 around a bit with a large trout
<dissan> lol
<clever> !sjis
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, clever
<biloyp> evil_cow, what kind of card
<lomtik> hey guys, how can I erase files from under Nautilus? Permission is denied for me.. Regularly, I am using sudo in command prompt
<biloyp> lomtik, move them to the trash
<milamber> r there wmv plugins for xine?,
<wuzzy> Hi all! Where can i find the latest guide to installing Xgl and Compiz? I just installed Dapper Flight 5!
<NegativeSpace> CarinArr Awesome. Thanks. So I want tetex-base?
<tristanmike> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<CarinArr> negativespace, yeah, and if you find things are missing you can install the other tetex packages
<CarinArr> should cover most of what you'll ever need
<g0dchild> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NegativeSpace> Is there TeX editor?
<lomtik> biloyp, I've tried it and it says I do not have permissions... The folder in  /
<biloyp> lomtik, do you right click and move the file to the trash?
<lomtik> yes
<lomtik> biloyp, yes
<eFfeM> hi, I'm installing ubuntu on my new dell 9150 (first time for me installing ubuntu, but I have installed other linuxes), but I have two issues: first one is that my network card is not detected, decided to skip that, 2nd: I can't get beyond the partitioning step
<eFfeM> any idea how to fix this?
<bjornkri> lomtik, are you trying to delete system files, then?
<evil_cow> biloyp LAN
<evil_cow> - Broadcom 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN /Broadcom 1 Gbps Ethernet LAN
<bjornkri> lomtik, i.e. files not in your home folder?
<eFfeM> i have an ext3 partition on which I want to install (a logical partition that is)
<gnomefreak> eFfeM: it sounds like a bad iso image
<lomtik> yes, the files in /
<lomtik> they are not in the home folder
<biloyp> lomtik, u should only be deleting files in ur home directory unless u know what u r doing
<lomtik> I've created a directory myself for disk mounting
<tristanmike> eFfeM, why can't you get past the partitioning ?
<lomtik> and then I wanted to rename it... but it didn't allow me
<eFfeM> gnomefreak it does boot
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt be deleting _any_ files unless you know what your doing
<lomtik> also, I've created another dir, mojunted my ext3 partition there and would like to create a folder/modify some stuff... but I do not have permissions
<gnomefreak> eFfeM: what does boot?
<beuno> hi, I really want to help out in translation and in documentation. I'm already snooping around the launchpad, but I ran into the laguages available to translate, and there's no "Spanish (Argentina)" es-ar, how can I get that on there?
<bjornkri> lomtik, that explains it, you don't have permission ;) There are some scripts available to run nautilus windows as root, or preferrably, you could change the permissions on those files so you can access them. Or simply sudo whatever you need to do
<biloyp> hmmm lomtik, maybe using mc (midnight comander) mc will help but be careful
<minimec> mini
<gnomefreak> you cant finish partitioning it how is it gonna boot?
<eFfeM> tristanmike in partition disks I have a logical partition on / but install the base system immediately fires up the partitioner again
<eFfeM> gnomefreak, i mean't it boots from the cd
<evil_cow> biloyp every single linux (around 5) found this card
<evil_cow> include slackware
<lomtik> Is there an option to tell Nautilus only to use ROOT when I am sure of it.. like popup the password box
<lomtik> ?
<igor_> hello, im new at ubuntu but not at linux... i just want to know... where do you get or give your root password? excuse me for bothering you...
<NegativeSpace> Is there TeX editor?
<gnomefreak> eFfeM: that has nothing to do with bad iso image
<biloyp> evil_cow..then copy the driver to your new box
<gnomefreak> eFfeM: check the md5sum of the iso please
<beuno> lomtik: you need to actually set the root password:  sudo passwd
<igor_> at the terminal
<eFfeM> ok, this will take a little time brb
<tristanmike> eFfeM, yeah, I agree with gnomefreak, check the md5sum to make sure no files on the cd are corrupt
<lomtik> ok, once I will set the root password.. how can I do it with nautilus without changing permissions?
<beuno> you want to navigate with nautilus as root?
<bjornkri> lomtik, I'm not entirely sure, I saw something about this on the forums earlier today so it's possible... but again, I'm not sure that's the best way to do things
<biloyp> lomtik, not sure if u can do that as root
<eFfeM> gnomefreak, tristanmike, will check, this pc came crippled with some lousy os installed, need to find an md5 prog first
<igor_> got it thank you...
<gnomefreak> eFfeM: if in windows you need to install one
<evil_cow> biloyp when i wrote ifconfig i says that i had eth0 which is almost ready :)
<beuno> lomtik  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#browsefilesfoldersasrootnautilus
<lomtik> beuno, Thank you, I'll check it out
<evil_cow> does anyone use Gygabyte W511A?
<beuno> wlcome
<lomtik> thank you guys
<lomtik> !
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lomtik
<biloyp> lomtik... I think you can configure the Login Setup screen so you can log in as root...buuuut be careful
* gnomefreak sitting here about to eat if i miss something im sorry
<biloyp> evil_cow, lol "almost ready"?
<lomtik> I will also try to change permissions in sudo mode for the whole folder where I mount my partition!
<lomtik> so that I can do anything I like there
<biloyp> lomtik, yes configure the Login Screen Setup
<biloyp> then u can login as root
<SilvereX> anyone experienced empty strings instead of translations which contain non-english letters in gnome-panel?
<SilvereX> in latest flight?
<gnomefreak> hello not good
<exlt> how can I tell why totem is being held back -> totem (1.2.0-0ubuntu3 => 1.2.0-0ubuntu3.1)
<gnomefreak> use sudo nautilus if you want (root) in file browser
<gnomefreak> lomtik: man chmod  that will take away your logging in a root stuff
<biloyp> gnomefreak... I wouldnt do what I told him...but just saying it is available.
<lomtik> biloyp, isn't it recommended not to use root login at all? they claim everything should be done trhough sudo
<biloyp> lomtik, yup
<jtickle> Anyone here been playing with Xgl/Compiz and managed to get things like Unreal Tournament not to run like crap?
<lomtik> gnomefreak, I will try chmodding as well :)
<soumyadip> hi, I'm on Dapper flight 4 and I tried to install mozilla-imagezoom
<LjL> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<gnomefreak> jtickle: try #xgl-ubuntu
<Pieter_> hello! i would like to try out xgl on my amd64 system, and i am wondering which version i should install: the 32 or 64 bits?
<jtickle> gnomefreak, thanks
<soumyadip> the problem is that it didn't install properly and now it doesn't uninstall
<Pieter_> or should i try #xgl-ubuntu as well? :)
<soumyadip> anyone know what I should be doing ? (apart from filing a bug ) ?
<gnomefreak> all xgl questions should go to xgl-ubuntu or ubuntu-xgl if its open
<LjL> wasn't that #ubuntu-xgl anyway?
<NoelJB> LjL: I found the problem with the packages.  Apparently, Ubuntu does not support emacs.  It is only available if you enable the Universe repository, which I don't normally enable.
<biloyp> where can I find a list of all the available forums for ubuntu?
<KnightSean> Hey
<gnomefreak> LjL: they had 2 rooms open for a while there :(
<Pieter_> it seems to be #ubuntu-xgl, i'll try asking there :)
<Storkme> hi, my ipod is mounted at /media/ipod and it says it's a read only disk. i'm sure it shouldn't be. what do i do?
<KnightSean> Is it possible to boot ubuntu without using a CD-R?
<LjL> NoelJB: "emacs21" is in main for me
<KnightSean> or CD-RW
<Storkme> anyone??
<biloyp> KNightSean..huh?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell KnightSean about install
<KnightSean> o.O
<gnomefreak> KnightSean: warning now to mount iso and install it is a beast
<NoelJB> LjL: look at your repository configuration.  if you have universe enabled, remove it.  After the update, tell me if emacs is still present under editors.  It disappears for me.
<Storkme> please someone
<gnomefreak> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Storkme> hi, my ipod is mounted at /media/ipod and it says it's a read only disk. i'm sure it shouldn't be. what do i do? i can't put any music on it
<Storkme> if i can't figure this out i'm actually dead
<biloyp> Stormke..is there a setting on the ipod itself u need to change?
<NickGarvey> all of my system mail goes to a user (nick) but I wish it to go to root, how would I change this?
<gnomefreak> Storkme: did you install any of the ipod apps?
<Storkme> gnomefreak, i have gtkpod
<zembee> I need to put JAVA_HOME into root's path so I can get a configure script to work.  Where is root's PATH set?
<NoelJB> SilvereX: same SilverX who maintains one of the xchat distros?
<Kootaphor> Can anyone point me to a "guide for utter linux/ubuntu noobs" for someone who's a general COMPUTER noob--like has used windows their whole life and doesn't even really get the concept of linux? I put ubuntu on a buddy's fried laptop and I wonder if there's something out there that can explain this better than me.
<biloyp> Storkme, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ipod&titlesearch=Titles
<gnomefreak> what is an xchat distro?
<Storkme> gnomefreak, every time i try and add a song it tells me the ipod isn't writable. this has never happened before!
<NoelJB> xchat is an irc program.  the one I happen to be running right now.
<eFfeM> gnomefreak, tristanmike, for some reason I repartitioned a little bit differently and it now continues installing; wrt the network card not being detected, I'll check what it actually is and see if it should be supported
<phpuser> Storkme, maybe it's a permission related issue ? did you try as root to copy a file to the ipod ?
<Storkme> yeah
<LjL> NoelJB: still there for me
<Storkme> i'm supposed to be going to a party in 20 minutes, i'm providing the music
<phpuser> and root gave the same error ?
<Storkme> and my ipod has been wiped
<Storkme> you see my problem?
<gnomefreak> i know what xchat is but its not a distro its a release
<exlt> zembee: you can add it in /root/.bashrc
<phpuser> yeah, merphey law, tough luck
<phpuser> try finding a windows machine :)
<gopi> Hi all, in the following page 2 deb links are mentioned, should I need to add them in sources.list ? http://freevo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/doc/FreevoAptUbuntu
<NsOmNiAc> why wouldn't it be gnomefreak
<NoelJB> LjL: Weird ... I've done a reload of the repositories, and emacs only appears if and only if I have universe enabled, but then it shows up in the main area.
<NsOmNiAc> it's a distrubution
<phpuser> anyhow, root still give you permission errors?
<eFfeM> googled a little bit, apparently the ethernet gigabit driver is not standard supported
<Storkme> i don't know the problem!! it worked before
<NsOmNiAc> and it's distributed
<Storkme> this is so stupidly weird
<Storkme> i'm going to die
<LjL> NoelJB: sounds like a synaptic quirk to me...
<zembee> exlt, thanks
<phpuser> can you answer my question ?
<phpuser> you arent coherent
<exlt> zembee: actually, .bash_profile already has a PATH line in there to append ~/bin - add it to that line
<phpuser> Storkme, ?
<NickGarvey> I can't find an answer on google because the search times system mail linux are giving me a bunch of programs instead
<gnomefreak> a distro intails that it will be sent and packaged for you  (xchat is packaged inside of a distro
<Storkme> phpuser, it doesn't matter, i need to edit the database too
<phpuser> it does matter
<phpuser> i'm asking if it works or not
<phpuser> why are you trying to avoid the answer?
<phpuser> it might help figure how to fix the problem
<gopi> Actually deb http://sitadelle.ath.cx/ubuntu-extras breezy extras       must be added in sources.list ?
<phpuser> if it's a permission problem or somethign else
<phpuser> DARH
<NoelJB> LjL: possibly.  aptitude shows the same.  I haven't looked to see if they are related.  Aptitude appears to be a curses version of synaptics.
<NsOmNiAc> httpdss://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=distribution
<zembee> exlt, thats what threw me off, there is no .bash_profile in /root
<gnomefreak> gopi: i have never seen that repo
<exlt> ah - copy it from /etc/skel
<NoelJB> LjL: I'll be doing a clean install, anyway.  see what happens.  Right now, I bootstrapped from the ubuntu provided VMware image.
<joosep> is totem-gstreamer horribly broken in breezy?
<LjL> NoelJB: at best, synaptic is a GUI version of aptitude... i don't know if synaptic has started using aptitude's database yet, but i heard it was going to
<biloyp> Storkme, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<joosep> videos look all mangled, it doesn't resize them correctly
<NoelJB> LjL: ah, didn't mean to reverse polarity  ;-)
<exlt> zembee: I use ~/bin all the time for scripts, so I must have copied it from skel or my user's ~/
<gopi> gnomefreak: In http://freevo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/doc/FreevoAptUbuntu   its specified right ?
<iocc> what is like system-config-display named in ubuntu? Need to cfg x.
<gopi> gnomefreak: Then how to get freevo ?
<zembee> exlt, there is a .profile umm let me check it out  - thanks again
<biloyp> anyone know of an app to convert assf files to mpeg or other video formats
<NickGarvey> MEncoder is what you want I think biloyp
<SilvereX> NoelJB, yes ;-)
<NickGarvey> I have never used it thought
<biloyp> NIckGarvey, was hoping u wouldnt say that lol
<exlt> zembee: that should get parsed, as well - just make sure you set it up to include the existing $PATH like -> PATH="${PATH}":/opt/javahome
<biloyp> NickGarvey, I was reading up on that and will have to try that sometime
<gnomefreak> !freevo
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gopi> gnomefreak: are u there ?
<sstchur> Hi all.  I just installed "Breezy Badger" and noticed that the version of Firefox was old.  I went to remove it and apparently I inadvertently removed the entire interface that allows me to add/remove programs at all.  Any idea how I get that back?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gopi about selinium
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gopi about Seveas
<gnomefreak> gopi: read the one about Seveas  please
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok thx
<gnomefreak> sstchur: you cant remove ff1.0.7 from breezy too many things depend on it
<sstchur> gnomefreak, I see that now... but I went into advanced mode and removed it anywa -- what do I do now?
<V4Vendetta> well shit, if this is going to be that kind of party i'm gonna stick my dick in the mash potatoes
<sstchur> gnomefreak, or perhaps the better question... what should I have done?  How would I change FF1.07 to the latest version?
<Stork> HELP PLEASE!!!! my ipod wont let me write to it using gtkpod.. usually it worked but now it doesn't.. it gives me this error when i try and read the database: iTunesDB '/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not match checksum in extended information file '/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB.ext'
<Stork> gtkpod will try to match the information using MD5 checksums. This may take a long time.
<NoelJB> LjL: do you have the ubuntu cd in your sources.list?  I wonder if that's my problem.  I wonder if I need to add a non-CD main.
<SilvereX> gnomefreak, xchat distro is an alternative build for windows
<Stork> please help
<gnomefreak> sstchur: well what did it remove? you need to install it again and install everything else that was removed
<SilvereX> gnomefreak, but maybe distro is wrong word in this case
<lol> does the dapper flight 4 release have XGL included?
<biloyp> Stork, did u follow that link?
<NoelJB> SilvereX: then let me just take a moment to do what not enough people ever do in open source: THANK YOU.  :)
<Stork> biloyp, i know how to use my ipod, it worked fine before, but now it just ~STOPEPD working
<gnomefreak> SilvereX: its still concidered a program or version or app and i have it for windows
<sstchur> gnomefreak, well I'm not entirely sure -- i'm not expert for sure, but there was an interface under the Applications menu in gnome that let me add/remove programs.  That entire interface is now gone -- I see no way to get back to it
<biloyp> Stork, just trying to help
<lol> does the dapper flight 4 release have XGL included?
<gnomefreak> sstchur: do you have synaptic still installed?
<sstchur> gnomefreak, It removed firefox for sure, and I guess some critical components as well
<gnomefreak> lol: no
<Chetic> I want to install Ubuntu, right. Should I get the development release or 5.10? I don't like downloading such an old version but I'm not sure about something you'd call "unstable"
<lol> shit
<sstchur> gnomefreak, how do I tell if I have snyaptic?
<Stork> anyone PLEASE
<lol> gnomefreak, is that imenu included?
<gnomefreak> sstchur: things depend on ff ff doesnt depend on much
<Stork> HELP PLEASE!!!! my ipod wont let me write to it using gtkpod.. usually it worked but now it doesn't.. it gives me this error when i try and read the database: iTunesDB '/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not match checksum in extended information file '/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB.ext'
<frank23> sstchur: start by installing the package ubuntu-desktop with synaptic. everything will be installed again
<gnomefreak> lol: define imenu
<sstchur> frank23, how do I install ubuntu-desktop w/ synaptic?  Is that an apt-get command?
<gnomefreak> sstchur: command line type sudo apt-gt install ubuntu-desktop
<exlt> sstchur: on the command line, run  ->  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SilvereX> NoelJB, thank you too ;-)
<gnomefreak> storlif noone in here can help try #ipod
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<frank23> sstchur: synaptic should be in the menu. you can use apt-get as well
<sstchur> gnomefreak, exlt, frank23, ok, I will try this
<SilvereX> gnomefreak, good ;-)
<gopi> gnomegreak: What to add from that page?
<Chetic> I have an athlon64, should I get the amd64 release then? I don't know if it's compatible enough...
<ext8013> hi
<sstchur> gnomefreak, that seems to be working.  So what is the proper way to upgrade ff 1.07 to ff1.5 in breezy badger?
<carthik> How can I merge two mbox files, both for the same email account?
<gnomefreak> lol: go to packages.ubuntu.com and see what dapper has
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gopi> gnomefreak: Please tell me what to add so that I can get freevo
<gnomefreak> gopi: did you read that site?
<biloyp> Stork. did u use ur ipod with windows after u used it with Linux?
<frank23> Chetic: its harder to get flash/multimedia codecs/proprietary software running with the amd64 release. I just use the i386 version instead
<gopi> gnomefreak: yes
<Chetic> Ah frank23, thank you for reminding me! I had completely forgotten
<KonphuzeD> ok so im being forced to dual install a new box for my friend.  ubuntu and XP but my question is about which of MicroSfot file systems is best to use for the dual boot. I hear NTFS sucks
<Chetic> Easy choice now
<shiznatix> hey, I am trying to get my wireless working but to no avail so far. I have followed every tutorial but the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' always ends in a fatal error about the operation not being permitted. How do I fix this?
<gnomefreak> gopi: im thinking you cant i was thinking of freenx
<gnomefreak> i have all testing repos added to this box and nothing on freevo is comming up
<gnomefreak> gopi: google for a freevo deb (if any)
<KonphuzeD> seeing as I have a choice about which windows file system to put on I may as well find out which one is best under linux
<frank23> KonphuzeD: well linux can't write to ntfs. I think the performance of ntfs is better than fat though. not really sure
<gopi> gnomefreak: oh but how to get freevo... as u can see they have specified freevo for ubuntu in http://freevo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/doc/Installation
<jmoncayo> whats up
<jmoncayo> i need some html help?
<KonphuzeD> cant write to ntfs ! wow that is bad
<gopi> gnomefreak: Under Distribution subpages: FreevoAptUbuntu
<wickers> KonphuzeD, how is it bad?
<KonphuzeD> is there an option besides FAT32 or NTFS
<gnomefreak> gopi: that page didnt show me anything its an empty wiki
<frank23> KonphuzeD: I still have windows on ntfs, and I also have a 3rd fat partition that both OS can write to
<dabaR> jmoncayo: what help do you need. Come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> KonphuzeD: if you desire self-mutilation you can use fat16
<KonphuzeD> no less than fat32 for me
<gopi> gnomefreak: what do u mean, for me its showing !
<Gomez> #debian-it
<KonphuzeD> hasnt bill coem out with anythign since fat32
<gnomefreak> gopi: that link showed me an empty page
<KonphuzeD> i mean ntfs
<wickers> KonphuzeD, winfs...
<wickers> :p
<gopi> gnomefreak: which page ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: hold on im finding you  something
<wickers> the metadata file system.
<KonphuzeD> wickers, ggeeee that just wreaks of stability
<KonphuzeD> ok so can ubuntu write to a winfs partition
<FunnyLookinHat> Nope.
<FunnyLookinHat> and you mean, NTFS
<FunnyLookinHat> ?
<wickers> KonphuzeD, lol
<KonphuzeD> FunnyLookinHat, somebody said they came up with winfs
<KonphuzeD> wickers, playing games with my  mind eh
<wickers> KonphuzeD, you want a partition that both windows and linux can access eh?
<Blippe_[Banned] > Fat or ext!
<wickers> on the same box?
<wickers> Ext2
<KonphuzeD> yes
<brodel> I want to try to get my desktop a bit nicer looking.. how can I change the color of the panel to match the kbfx button I just installed?
<KonphuzeD> really windows can read ext2
<wickers> there are a few drivers for ext2 on windows...
<gnomefreak> gopi: there is only a tar.gz for freevo so you will need to compile it
<Stormx2> Um, is there a way to limit connection speed in ubuntu?
<KonphuzeD> hm wowzer
<wickers> you'll need to install one.
<milamber> 've got problems with installing mozilla-mplayer, dependencies, packages that r required ar'nt there example; mplayer :d
<HymnToLife> KonphuzeD> write too
<Blippe_[Banned] > KonphuzeD, you can use fat or if you add a driver to windows, ext2 or ext3
<KonphuzeD> hey kewl
<Stormx2> I'd like to limit my internet speed to about 32KB/s downstream
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok but its possible right ?
<gopi> gnomefreak: Is it very hard ?
<KonphuzeD> so no installing winxp on ext2 or ext3 then
<wickers> no...
<gnomefreak> gopi: yes possible and yes if you have never compiled before it is fairly hard
<Blippe_[Banned] > KonphuzeD, win only boots from ntfs and fat
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<KonphuzeD> id rather make windows use ext2 on a data partition than have linux read a windoz partition
<gnomefreak> milamber: sudoa pt-get install mplayer-386
<Blippe_[Banned] > KonphuzeD,  fat aint really a winspecific fs...
<HymnToLife> KonphuzeD> the thing is, Linux can read FAT/NTFS natively
<gopi> gnomefreak: oh i see
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get *
<sstchur> gnomefreak, So I got firefox 1.5 installed -- but is there now way to remove 1.07?
<HymnToLife> while you have to install a driver to have win read/write ext
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gopi about compile
<gnomefreak> sstchur: no
<sstchur> gnomefreak, seems odd -- why is that?
<gnomefreak> sstchur: on the top of that wiki it tells you to leave it
<KonphuzeD> linux might read ntfs but cant write to it
<gnomefreak> sstchur: ff1.5 is not made for breezy and wont be
<Blippe_[Banned] > KonphuzeD and HymnToLife: reading to fat in linux works perfectly
<NickGarvey> is there a way I can get rid of sendmail without losing mysql server too? when I apt-get remove sendmail-bin it wants to get rid of sql server too
<Blippe_[Banned] > KonphuzeD and HymnToLife: writing to fat in linux works perfectly
<HymnToLife> that's what I said..
<KonphuzeD> fat32 is what ive always used for an M$/Linux drive but lookin for someting a bit more current
<HymnToLife> KonphuzeD> what's wrong with FAT32 ?
<Scunizi> Feels like I'm interrupting.  If so let me know.. I've got Wine .9.9 installed on Ubuntu and managed to get it to run the install for IE6 after downloading it.  Now I can't find it anywhere.  Unfortunatly I need it for one specific work site. Firefox or Opera emulation doesn't work.  Any guidance?
<KonphuzeD> linux might read ntfs but cant write to ntfs
<HymnToLife> enabling ext read/write from win is a bit of hassle
<gopi> gnomefreak: Its written in C or Python ?
<chx> Scunizi: is there a deb of wine.9.9?
<NickGarvey> HymnToLife: it worked very quickly and easily for me
<KonphuzeD> isnt ext2 higher performance and security than fat32
<gnomefreak> gopi: i dont know what its writen in gopi install build-essential
<sstchur> gnomefreak, any idea where i find the normal ff icon?  i'm trying to replace the default one in bb
<Scunizi> No  I got it using Automatix
<HymnToLife> NickGarvey> I had to manually mount my ext prtitions in win each time I reboot
<NickGarvey> http://www.fs-driver.org/ScreenIfsDrives.html
<milamber> Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<milamber> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<milamber> is only available from another source
<milamber> E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidat
<wickers> KonphuzeD, when used with unix permissions, yes.
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<gnomefreak> sstchur: right click go to properties and click the icon it will give you options to use
<HymnToLife> I'm too lazy to make a startup script fot it I guess :D
<NoelJB> LjL: Thanks for your help.  I got it resolved.  I had the first of these too in /etc/apt/sources.list, and had to add the second: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<NoelJB> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<CarlFK> are there any scripts that attempt to setup xinerama?
<gnomefreak> milamber: did you follow the wiki?
<sstchur> gnomefreak, I'm there... but i'm not seeing where to find the normal ff icon
<KonphuzeD> the only thing wrong with fat32 in my 'opinion' is thats its from microsoft and has been around prior to many current files systems
<nerv> i am trying to set up multiple user accounts (am using gnome). I have my account and one for my cousin. I always like to lock screen instead of logging out. So anyways, I put on the computer, log in to my account, hit switch user, log in to my cousin's account, hit switch user, and log back into mine and the whole system hangs
<milamber> jup gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> sstchur: the red one it doesnt have
<NoelJB> Adding the second line and reloading the repositories cured the problem.
<milamber> universe and multiverse is enabled
<nerv> some weird stuff shows up onto the screen. i can't make it out what it is. any ideas?
<gnomefreak> milamber: do you have multiverse enabled or do you have backports multiverse enabled?
<sstchur> gnomefreak, red one?  I'm not sure what you mean
<gnomefreak> sstchur: the flaming icon for ff?
<sstchur> gnomefreak, yeah, the icon that you see on mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> sstchur: not sure how you would get that i dont have it
<Scunizi> chx:  I take that back.. You can get it through Synaptic, directly from the Wine page or Advantix
<gnomefreak> milamber: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin s o i can look at it when i return
<gnomefreak> brb
<galata> I did!
<milamber> bothbreezy backports multiverse gnomefreak, pastebin ?
<sstchur> gnomefreak, found it under /opt/firefox/icons
<gopi> gnomefreak: I will give it a try..... so tell me how to get that tar.gz file for freevo please
<galata> question: is ubuntu like fedora, and skips support for mp3s?
<Scunizi> Any takers on finding IE6 with wine in the system?
<mkde> galata: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<galata> mkde: gah. thanks
<chx> Scunizi: Advantix?
<gnomefreak> milamber: you dont want the backports you want multiverse and universe
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Scunizi> chx:  I'll see if I can find the link for you. It'll install alot of stuff at your choice including Firefox 1.5
<gnomefreak> sstchur: ty
<zack_> yo guys
<gnomefreak> gopi: go to www.sourceforge.net or org or com cant remember what one it is and search freevo
<Scunizi> chx:  ment to say Automatix
<zack_> umm, so i got a new laptop. Older compaq, no cd rom or any way to boot execpt hd and network
<Scunizi> Chx: you know that one?
<chx> Scunizi: no
<zack_> im proudly now installing 5.10 breezy using a tftpd
<Scunizi> chx: I'll look .. back in a sec.
<gnomefreak> DONT USE _AUTOMATIX_
<chx> zack_: nice! when i was in the same situation i dismantled the poor thing and copied the stuff on its hdd. and yes my old laptop runs ubuntu (ok, Xubuntu, but I hope that's forgivable).
<Blippe_[Banned] > gnomefreak, preach on!
<Scunizi> chx:  Here it is.. in the Forum's http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405&highlight=automatix
<zack_> only problem is the installer didnt detect my lcd screen, im wondering if im going to have problems, as i plugged in my old `17 inch mon to read the questions and stuff
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<TruthElixirX> I'm wanting to install Ubuntu on my laptop. I want to be able to dual boot between XP and Ubuntu. Where would be the proper place to start reading up on everything?
<gnomefreak> Scunizi: do not ever advise someone use automatix in the channel
<Blippe_[Banned] > Alternatives= easyubuntu among others!
<zack_> i thought xubuntu was for xbox's
<Scunizi> ok...  why is it a sticky on the Ubuntu forum if there's a problem.
<FunnyLookinHat> Scunizi, because it blowzors
<chx> zack_: then think again, Xubuntu is XFCE
<zack_> ill look into it, i heard its just xfce4
<Blippe_[Banned] > zubuntu= ubuntu + zfce - gnome!
<gnomefreak> Scunizi: this is not ubuntu forums and ubuntu forums doesnt fix what it messes up
<Blippe_[Banned] > zubuntu= ubuntu + xfce - gnome!
<chx> Blippe_[Banned] : still not right.
<zack_> lol :)
<chx> oh, i need no graphic installer for a deb package. dpkg -i is ok with me.
<gnomefreak> xubuntu-desktop
<chx> yes yes
<zack_> is it worth the try
<chx> and my old Celeron 400 MHz w/ 192 mbytes RAM happily browses the net
<wickers> where does gnome store it's default themes???
* chx $> Xubuntu
<Scunizi> gnomefreak:  Ok... done.  Won't mention it again.  Any takers on helping me find installed IE6 to run under wine?
<gnomefreak> zack_: xubuntu is great
<zack_> i got 600mhz p3, with 192 mb of ram
<gnomefreak> Scunizi: did you try wine file.exe?
<zack_> lol why ie6 !
<Scunizi> gnomefreak:  I would but I'm not sure what the .exe run file is after installing it with wine
<clever> i find winelauncher is the only thing that works for me
<megaherz> hi everyone, I have a question regarding network configuration
<Scunizi> Clever: is that a seperate program or part of wine?
<gnomefreak> Scunizi: same thing as the downloaded one i would think also you can use search files in the menu
<zack_> does xubuntu have a netboot install?
<clever> part of it
<gnomefreak> zack_: not yet
<gnomefreak> zack_: xubuntu will have an iso with dapper release
<chx> xubuntu is just an ubuntu server install
<zack_> oh well i have no cdrom for this bad boy so im going to have to wait
<gnomefreak> chx: no its not
<megaherz> everytime I reboot my computer I have to go to System/Administration/Networking and activate my eth1
<chx> zack_: install ubuntu but at boot prompt answer simply "server"
<LiGhTeNiN> Need help installing xvid, I get error: C compiler cannot create executables error while doing ./configure
<Scunizi> gnomefreak:  can you search for files from within filemanger?  I haven't see it yet after looking.
<chx> zack_: later, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> chx: why? you can have both on system?
<Makura> How do I get permission to make folders in the file system?
<megaherz> is there a way to make it active by default at startup?
<zack_> gahh little late for that im 79% installing base system
<gnomefreak> Scunizi: places>search files
<chx> gnomefreak: why what? ubuntu installed as a server does not install Gnome , KDE or Xfce.
<zack_> i have done server install
<gnomefreak> chx: right but you can install xubuntu after any install not just server
<zack_> its great if u wanna choose a lite weight linux install
<Scunizi> gnomefreak:  thanks.. I've only been at this for a week... huge learning curve.
<sumbawa> hello everyone
<gfxstyler> hi
<sumbawa> i have some questio here
<zack_> well my new laptop will do as a very good wardriver :)
<gnomefreak> sumbawa: ask
<G0SUB> Seveas ping
<zack_> im buying an Orinoco gold card next week
<chx> gnomefreak: yes but why waste your time? the quickest , leanest ubuntu install , as far as I know it, is server
<sumbawa> how can i increase maximum open file in ubuntu? (ulimit?)
<Makura> gnomefreak: How do I gain permission to create folders in the file system?
<V4Vendetta> how do i find out how much ink my printer has ?
<gean> how can i see the size of -say- all pdf-files in some directory ?! (more refined: all pdf's have more than 1GB... i'd like to start two mkisofs to two iso's, then burn them on 700MB disks... can i have the list of the first files that fit into -say- 690MB ?! up to now i started "mkisofs -o file.iso [a-k] *.pdf" and then the other ones, but some files have ``bad'' names, start with "(" or so and ``the others'' are not always easy to find...)
<chx> zack_: Senao.
<gnomefreak> chx: if someone installed default it make  no sence to tell them to install server
<sstchur> gnomefreak, do you know what i need to use ubuntu to connect to a windows vpn?
<zembee> Makura,  I use sudo to create directories - i.e. cd /usr/local; sudo mkdir newdir - that in a terminal window to create /usr/local/newdir
<chx> zack_: Senao cards have a 200 mW amplifier in them and beat the shit for wardrive or anything
<gnomefreak> Makura: sudo
<gnomefreak> Makura: but to use mkdir you dont need to use sudo
<Scunizi> gnomefreak:  will the search routine find files in a hidden directory?  The Wine/windos layer directory is hidden in /home
<chx> gnomefreak: that's true for now, but there may be a next time of install :))
<galata> mkde: I only find instructions for the Hoary and Breezy repositories, not Dapper. Will previous repos work?
<Seveas> G0SUB,
<gnomefreak> Scunizi: should
<Seveas> pong
<V4Vendetta> how do i find out how much ink my printer has ?
<sumbawa> gnomefreak: how can i increase maximum open file in ubuntu? (ulimit?)
<gnomefreak> chx: i didnt know how you had installed it
<zack_> yea but are they supported under netstumbler
<Makura> gnomefreak, zembee: Thanks
<LjL> Seveas: RETURN
<gnomefreak> sumbawa: explain please
<galata> V4Vendetta: open up the printer, take out the ink cartridge, and shake it vigorously
<G0SUB> Seveas what's the procedure to get the username & forward address of my @ubuntu.com changed?
<Scunizi> gnomefreak:  thanks... It looks like it executed the install file, did a lot of stuff without any resulting errors then just disappeared.
<wickers> Does anyone here know where Gnome stores it's builtin themes?
<megaherz> does anyone know how to make an ethernet connection active by default (upon boot)?
<V4Vendetta> galata, what a moron
<wickers> or where themes go when you install them?
<galata> wickers: yes
<NickGarvey> if I want to send an e-mail to an address with no domain name what would I put?
<Seveas> G0SUB, what's your launchpad ID?
<sumbawa> gnomefreak: set the maximum simultaneous open files in ubuntu system
<wickers> galata, ?
<G0SUB> Seveas I didn't know that it's taken from my LP nick ... so now I have a email alias G0SUB@ubuntu.com which gets forwarded to an unwanted id
<themachine> I think I just made an unbreakable crypto program
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gean: Does something like ls -lhS help you at all?
<gnomefreak> sumbawa: i didnt know there was a limit to how many you can open
<G0SUB> Seveas b.ghose now ... but it's too late
<zembee> megaherz, are u using the Network tool in System->Adminisration->Networking?
<wickers> galata, where abouts?
<Blippe_[Banned] > themachine, and...
<Seveas> G0SUB, what was the address?
<megaherz> zembee, yes
<Seveas> ehrm, name
<Blippe_[Banned] > themachine, I mean, more...
<themachine> well, wheres a good place to make it open source?
<G0SUB> Seveas g0sub it was earlier
<sumbawa> like when you invoke the command ulimit -n from shell, you get the maximum simultaneous open files
<sumbawa> gnomefreak: like when you invoke the command ulimit -n from shell, you get the maximum simultaneous open files
<megaherz> and it seems everytime I reboot I have to go and do a activate operation again
<Seveas> RCPT TO: <g0sub@ubuntu.com>
<Seveas> 250 Ok
<aquarius> Is there anything for ubuntu that will let me talk to Mac people with iChat over bonjour?
<NegativeSpace> Are there any programs that can show me CPU usage, mem. usage, and just general hardware monitoring info?
<megaherz> othewise the internet ppp won't come up when I call pon dsl-provider
<Seveas> G0SUB, if you want it changed, poke elmo at the next CC meeting
<G0SUB> Seveas yes, I don't want that ... i want b.ghose@ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> sumbawa: not sure
<zembee> megaherz, check the little box that says 'enable connection' in the Properties dialog for your interface
<sstchur> Anyone know what I need in order to be able to VPN into a windows box w/ ubuntu?
<thegladiator> i have had this problem of not being able to copy avseq.dat from any of the VCD's that I have , it always says some  IO error
<themachine> I mean as in a site, sourceforge, freshmeat where?
<G0SUB> Seveas hmm, ok
<galata> dammit
<thegladiator> can someone enlighten me on this ?
<sumbawa> gnomefreak: ok, thx
<zack_>  does xubuntu come with some ubuntu themes or are they just the default xfce ones
<Blippe_[Banned] > NegativeSpace "free -m" and top
<V4Vendetta> how do i find out how much ink my printer has ?
<gopi> thegladiator: yo lol
<thegladiator> yo gopi ! surprise u were not there at ICC y ?
<gopi> thegladiator: hehe thats because i am here
<themachine> essentially here is the ciphered 2015 7138 4794 1829 3587 680 2016 7470 433 9209 3509 9192 5368 8983 6500 8380 9675 165 7633 7030 9939 2048 606 4509 7817 396 8093 4030
<thegladiator> oh...what are you upto ? trying to repair tv ?
<NegativeSpace> Blippe_[Banned]  Cheers. Is there any way to get it running on the desktop?
<megaherz> zembee, it is checked already
<bigfoot1> how come i can't play any audio? it says audio may be blocked by another program but no audio program is playing.
<gopi> yes
<bigfoot1> it was working fine 10 minutes ago
<themachine> and the deciphered is "Freedom is without Opression"
<thegladiator> ok cool
<thegladiator> i have had this problem of not being able to copy avseq.dat from any of the VCD's that I have , it always says some  IO error
<Blippe_[Banned] > NegativeSpace, i think there are a few gdesklets which does just that...
<gopi> but i am not lol
<Makura> Does anyone know if Wine has a default location for the C: drive?
<thegladiator> NegativeSpace, Gdesklets
<NickGarvey> makura, prob /mnt/windows/C
<NegativeSpace> Blippe_[Banned]  I'm a newbie, I'm afraid -- how can I get one?
<thegladiator> NegativeSpace, it has quite a few of them , you can putit in you dektop as candies
<Blippe_[Banned] > Makura, somewhere in ~/.wine
<thegladiator> NegativeSpace, Use synaptic seacrh for gdesklets
<thegladiator> seacrh*
<NegativeSpace> thegladiator Cheers dude.
<thegladiator> i have had this problem of not being able to copy avseq.dat from any of the VCD's that I have , it always says some  IO error
<thegladiator> has any one had the error?
<gean> PuMpErNiCkLe : the size ordering is not so good in this case, since most pdf's have between 3MB and 10MB (some few ones have 60MB or just .7MB)... i think, b ut, that this idea can be improved: list them, start an own gawk script -say- that looks upo the correct information, computes the right place before 700MB and sends the mkisofs & cdrecord commands..
<thegladiator> I cant understand why this is happening with VCD's
<Makura> Blippe_[Banned] : Can I get there through the File Browser?
<milamber> gnomefreak  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10009
<zembee> megaherz, umm then I'm at a lost at this time and I need to leave - sorry :(.
<gean> PuMpErNiCkLe : this means *work*
<thegladiator> is there any one how see's VCD's ?
<ailean> guys, i just loaded up the livecd of kororaa and the eye candy on it is lovely. i don't want to install that though - i'd prefer to keep ubuntu.  can i get the same eye-candy on ubuntu?
<cnt_inc> hmm i thought that mplayer handled that
<zack_> lol infomericals are so funny, i dont belive i spelled it right thou
<cnt_inc> kororaa? does that use the debian core
<ailean> gentoo
<gnomefreak> milamber: put a # infront of line 001 and add the word multiverse to lines 19 20 35 36
<shiznatix> hello, how would I remove ndiswrapper via synaptic
<milamber> k thnx gnomefreak
<thegladiator> i have had this problem of not being able to copy avseq.dat from any of the VCD's that I have , it always says some  IO error ...someone please ?
<gnomefreak> milamber: after that run sudo apt-get update see if you get errors
<ailean> no, cnt_inc, gentoo
<cnt_inc> cool
<Makura> Is there an equivalent in Terminal to the 'dir' command in Windows' Command Prompt?  Is it dir?
<ailean> it is really smooth - and that's just the livecd
<Seveas> ailean, dapper has xgl and al the crap around it
<gnomefreak> Makura: what are you trying to do?
<cnt_inc> that works but most use the ls command
<ailean> projects your desktops onto a spinning cube
<megaherz> does anyone know how to make an ethernet connection active by default (upon boot)? (sorry for re-msg, zembee tried to help but he had to leave...)
<Makura> gnomefreak: Trying to find Wine's default folder for the C: drive and place some DLLs in there for a program to run
<ailean> i'm not ready to be trying dapper Seveas - this machine has important stuff on it :)
<ubuntux> how do I make a group that  when I add a user into this group, the user can have all permissions on the /srv folder?
<Seveas> megaherz, 'auto eth0' in /etc/network/interfaces (replace eth0 with the real interface)
<gnomefreak> Makura: let me ask this what does dir do in win?
<cnt_inc> dir shows what directories are present
<LiGhTeNiN> the picture is a bit fuzzy/noisy when playing a movie file, what might be the problem
<Makura> gnomefreak: It lists all the folders/files in the folder you're in
<gnomefreak> Makura: dir is same
<ailean> Seveas, are you saying that it's only compatible with dapper or should I be able to install it on breezy?
<gnomefreak> cd to the folder and type dir
<Makura> gnomefreak: Okay, but is there a way to navigate to ~/.wine in the File Browser?
<galata> wickers: /usr/share/themes
<gnomefreak> or ls -a
<cnt_inc> ls shows colors coordinating to what the file/folder is
<Seveas> ailean, only dapper
<milamber> no errors gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Makura: yes at top youll see view click it and show hidden files
<cnt_inc> how do you enable the root acct. in kubunto 6
<ailean> k, thanks Seveas
<galata> Seveas: would hoary repos work with dapper?
<Makura> gnomefreak: Thanks =] 
<iocc> what is like system-config-display named in ubuntu? Need to cfg x from console.
<Seveas> galata, no
<gnomefreak> milamber: sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 if you were the one with mplayer and you have 386 arch
<Seveas> iocc, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xstation> hey
* gnomefreak wonders why you would want hoary repos in dapper :(
<galata> Seveas: I can't seem to find Dapper repos for mp3 support (legal in my island, just like marijuana)
<iocc> Seveas: ok thx
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  ping?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, i have had this problem of not being able to copy avseq.dat from any of the VCD's that I have , it always says some  IO error ...any idea ?
<Seveas> galata, w32codecs from hoary should work - for other things you may need to wait
<gnomefreak> galata: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Seveas> dapper is not final
<thegladiator> ailean, hi
<xstation> anybody here use sylpheed-claws
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> Can Rhythmbox do podcasts?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator:  i dont know
<thegladiator> ailean, did you get my PM;s
<shiznatix> what command would I run to remove ndiswrapper via synaptic ????
<galata> gnomefreak: dapper drake
<gnomefreak> xstation: yes
<gnomefreak> galata: uname -r what is output
<ZigZag> Hi! I just plugged a PCI wlan card into my pc. But ubuntu doesn't nitice it... Not even dmesg... What could be wrong?
<thegladiator> any here has used VCD's ?
<thegladiator> in ubuntu
<cnt_inc> Question: how do i activate the root acct. or am i supposed to rely on the sudo -i command
<galata> gnomefreak: ah oh. :P      2.6.15-15-386
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell galata about mp3
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell galata about mp3
<xstation> gnomefreak: thanks for suggestions the other day  please where is the gui for gnupg in  sylpheed-claw
<galata> gnomefreak: I already was there. But only speaks of hoary repos
<milamber> ive donde sudo apt-get install, bur\th i'm looking with dselect now
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell cnt_inc about root
<galata> gnomefreak: In my island, mp3s and marijuana are legal
<V4Vendetta> well shit, if this is going to be that kind of party i'm gonna stick my dick in the mash potatoes
<gnomefreak> glatzor_: and your point? hold on let me look at this site
<galata> V4Vendetta: suit yourself!
<V4Vendetta> lol
<robtaylor> hey. i've just upgraded to dapper, and now my hd spins up about every 10s... anyone seen this?
<glatzor_> gnomefreak: what is up?
<jmoncayo> hi, i have this internet configuration inet--->adsl.router---->wireless.router--->linux.box can i make apache in my like box to be seen by the outside world
<interferon> does gksudo not follow /etc/sudoers by default?
<gnomefreak> galata: right on that page it says for 6.04 dapper
<gctaylor> cnt_inc: You can change the password for root.  It's somewhere in the docs but I can't remember now.  Was it ... sudo passwd root , that might be it.
<iocc> Seveas: xserver-org not installed and cant be found with apt-get :/
<gnomefreak> galata: also please refer any other dapper questions to #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> ho glatzor_
<galata> ?
<gnomefreak> hi
<ZigZag> Anyone? Are pci cards supposed to just work on bootup? Or do I need some reconfiguring tools?
<galata> join #ubuntu+1
<galata> dam
<xstation> gnomefreak: your deep in chat did you see my question
<Pygi> seveas: you here?
<Seveas> iocc, correct your sources.list and install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> Pygi, no
<Blippe_[Banned] > jmoncayo, you must open up port 80 all the way down to your box (and make sure your isp doesn't block said port)
<gnomefreak> xstation: yes not real sure what you mean tho
<Pygi> Seveas: hehe ;) nobody posted on that theme topic...hopefully they will continue to obey ;) and I hope that those
<iocc> Seveas: got any good sources.list?
<Pygi> people with wpa supplicant listen as well
<gnomefreak> is the sylpheed not gtk version?
<iocc> Seveas: that i can wget
<ardchoille> is there a how-to on building /deb's for Ubuntu?
<Pygi> ubotu tell iocc about source-o-matic
<gopi> thegladiator: are u in icc ?
<ardchoille> *.deb's
<Seveas> iocc, which version of Ubuntu?
<thegladiator> no and you gop
<thegladiator> gopi,  ?
<gopi> thegladiator: no
<iocc> Seveas: 5.10
<Pygi> iocc: you can use the tool ubotu told you
<Seveas> iocc, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047
<xstation> gnomefreak: gnupg does not have a gui, so I thought sylpheed-claws had
<Seveas> Pygi, not for wgetting ;)
<glatzor_> iocc: choose "System| administration|Software Properties"
<Pygi> Seveas: yes, yes, ok, not for wgetting :P
<jmoncayo> can somebody help me???
<ubuntux> how do I make a group that  when I add a user into this group, the user can have all permissions on the /srv folder?
<iocc> glatzor_: i cant use the gui because X isnt working...
<iocc> Seveas: thx...
<greenwom> lo
<glatzor_> iocc: ok. sorry.
<gnomefreak> xstation: not sure what gnupg is but i have sylpheed-claws-gtk
<thegladiator> gopi,  so no more bullets today buddy ?
<JoSeLoCM> join unbunto-es
<Pygi> ubotu tell gnomefreak about gnupg
<greenwom> I've got weird internet problem websites like yahoo, google, and gmail don't come up.  I can stream and view other sites like the ubuntuforums.  Any clue.  If it was just google I'd think it was on the other end but yahoo and google?
<Pygi> greemwp: perhaps problem with https ?
<NegativeSpace> gDesklets are awesome!
<thegladiator> :)
<greenwom> gmail also works through thunderbird but if I go out to the wen I get "server not found"
<xstation> gnomefreak: GnuPG is a complete and free replacement for PGP -pretty good privacy
<gnomefreak> xstation: oh dont know
<rossknox> what kernel version does ubuntu use?
<gnomefreak> rossknox: what ubuntu version
<gnomefreak> 2.6 either way
<rossknox> the latest stable
<ipfw> rossknox: 2.6.x branch is default for breazy 5.10
<gnomefreak> warty im not sure
<tristanmike> rossknox, uname -r
<Seveas> 2.6.12 for breezy
<rossknox> thnx
<gnomefreak> rossknox: 2.6.12-10 i think is latest
<xstation> gnomefreak: thanks I guess nobody knows what gnupg is -nevermind
<g0dchild> what package can i apt-get to install all the gnome-artwork?
<iocc> Seveas: xserver-org still not found. Yes i did apt-get update first.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, 2.6.8 2.6.10 2.6.12 2.6.15 (warty hoary breezy dapper)
<Seveas> xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh ty
<Seveas> but you need the ubuntu-desktop package
<xstation> gnomefreak: thats for your suggestion to install it its great
<iocc> with the new sources.list I can at least install gpm... why isnt gpm in by default? :/
<xstation> thanks@
<Pygi> iocc: just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Pygi> iocc: listen to Seveas...
<iocc> finally.. it works
<Pygi> iocc: there...was it so hard to listen? ^^
<HappyFool> gpm is probably old-school
<iocc> Pygi: yes :/
<Makura> Is there a Linux equivalent to Daemon Tools?
<V4Vendetta> i love linux ;_p
<Seveas> Makura, yes, mount 
<Pygi> Makura: aha, mount ;)
<Pygi> Seveas: how you do that smiley? :-/
<g0dchild> is it possible to install the latest gnome release?
<g0dchild> on breezy?
<Pygi> g0dchild: go use gnome cvs if you really want
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: breezy has the latest gnome release
<Makura> Sorry, Linux noob.  My dvd-drive stopped responding, and this installation needs me to put in the other disc.  I'm not sure if it's going to keep doing this, so I may just make ISOs
<ubuntux> how do I make a group that  when I add a user into this group, the user can have all permissions on the /srv folder?
<thegladiator> gopi, hi u tere ?
<KonphuzeD> hmmm let me check , can FAT32 run a 250Gig drive
<Pygi> ubuntux:  chmod 700 ?
<KonphuzeD> or is that just way to big for fat 32
<Pygi> Konphuze: way too big
<g0dchild> gnomefreak, ok
<Makura> How can I make a drive stop being busy?  The eject command wont work. =\
<Pygi> Makura: you are probably located in some folder of that drive
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: 2.13 is the latest 2.14 has not been released yet
<KonphuzeD> hmm so if a 250Gig drive is to be used for a DATA drive to be mounted by either WinDOZ or Ubuntu on boot up, then what file system choices are there?
<Makura> Pygi: I don't think I am..
<KonphuzeD> ext2 or ect3 ? any others?
<Pygi> GOSUB: 2.14RC has been released...
<G0SUB> gnomefreak when did i say otherwise?
<V4Vendetta> KonphuzeD, you need it to be useable by windows AND linux?
<Pygi> Makura: try unmounting it first if you are sure that you  aren't in andir
<KonphuzeD> yes
<iocc> great. startx clears the screen and i cant switch to other console :/ all are blank
<kyncani> ubuntux: google unix group user tutorial -> http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<V4Vendetta> KonphuzeD, oh dunno then
<Makura> Pygi: I can't eject the CD
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: you didnt
<KonphuzeD> the bastard is in the film production business
<Pygi> Makura: well, unmount it first ;)
<Makura> Pygi: The button nor the Eject command works
<G0SUB> gnomefreak :)
<Makura> Pygi: How? >_<
<gnomefreak> sorry that was for g0d
<KonphuzeD> fortunately he is a camrea guy vs an editor of some kind
<Pygi> Makura: "umount /media/something"
<milamber> great, thnx gnomefreak, all the livestreams work, is there also such a thing for live internet statrions, like kinkfm.nl
<gnomefreak> tab gets me all the time :(
<KonphuzeD> but as always the camera man has big fill dreams of his own
<Pygi> makura: but you are most probably located on that drive
<gnomefreak> milamber: i dont know
<wlan-aargh> please help.. i get no ip from my wlan access point...
<wlan-aargh> eth1      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"linksys"
<wlan-aargh>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:16:B6:1D:DB:42
<wlan-aargh>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
<wlan-aargh>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<wlan-aargh>           Encryption key:off
<wlan-aargh>           Power Management:on
<wlan-aargh>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<wlan-aargh>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<wlan-aargh>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Pygi> wlan: STOP IT
<Makura> Pygi: "umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy"
<Goldfisch> !tell wlan-aargh about pastebin
<Pygi> Makura: then you are located somewhere on that drive
<Pygi> for sure ;)
<gnomefreak> wlan-aargh: dont paste in here ever
<Pygi> check all you tty*
<gnomefreak> please
<Pygi> wlan: NO PASTE ;)
<wlan-aargh> okok sorry
<Makura> Pygi: I can't find where I would be
<milamber> cowl gnomefreak, the mplayer dous the sound of that radio, jutn no tag info, buth well, i'm happy i think te taginfo wprks only coorect in mediap[layer9
<Pygi> Makura: try all your shells - 2,3,4,5,6 ;)
<cnt_inc> odd, i got kicked
<cnt_inc> did i miss the answer?
<Makura> Pygi: Dumb it down for me, I'm not understanding.  This is only my 3rd day using Linux. =P
<mivecz> any site  with   kde icons?
<LjL> mivecz: perhaps kde-look.org
<gnomefreak> mivecz: kde-look.com
<gnomefreak> or org
<Pygi> Makura: hm :-/
<LjL> com, whatever
<gnomefreak> lol
<Pygi> lol, LjL is here again ;)
<Makura> Pygi: =[
<mivecz> .icons
<mivecz> :P
<Pygi> Makura: CTRL+ALT + F2 .... to return to X then use CTRl+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Pygi> makura: I am 100% sure you are there ;)
<gnomefreak> its .org
<thegladiator> gopi, hi u tere ?
<LjL> thought it was .net
<cnt_inc> why kill x server?
<wlan-aargh> ok i learned about pastebin... but my problem is still here
<gopi> gnomefreak: When I run python setup.py install  its saying running install
<gopi> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<gnomefreak> wlan-aargh: did you paste it to pastebin?
<Pygi> gah, somebody changed my addition to ubotu :( no fair :(
<gnomefreak> gopi: ok what are you doing?
* Pygi argues
<Iceman> anyone know where you can laern to build a live cd base distro ... custom
<LjL> !livecd
<gopi> gnomefreak: Installing mmpython which is needed for freevo !
<Pygi> Iceman: based on what? btw. #ubuntu-offtopic for things like this
<cnt_inc> yes. pick up the book knoppix hacks.
<ubushine> Iceman, check out slaxx
<Pygi> LjL: this is not for this channel ;)
<LjL> !tell Iceman about livecd
<gopi> gnomefrek: its a dependency needed
<Pygi> LjL: no, don' tell him...gah
<thegladiator> gopi, what are you trying to do ?
<Makura> Pygi: I don't see anything that would be in the drive..
<LjL> Pygi: i'm not sure it wouldn't be for this channel
<Pygi> NO, are you running something from that drive?
<thegladiator> gopi, are you trying to compile a prog in python ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: most dependenies you can sudo apt-get install mmpython   that doesnt work?
<Pygi> LjL: well, he wants to make a custom live cd :-/
<bwlang> suddenly my usb palm stopped syncing... i'd like to track down the trouble.  When i start a hotsync i see the usual lines in dmesg  telling me that it's attaching to /dev/ttyUSB1 - but that device does not exist... Where should I start looking?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: freevo
<zielony> Hello I have libstdc++6 package broken, and apt want to remove half of my system, what can I do, to repair it without deleting 1/2 of my system ?
<Makura> Pygi: I don't know how to check =\
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Pygi> Makura: huh :-/
<LjL> Pygi: yeah, and that's on the wiki... which makes me think it could be a valid question for this channel
<NegativeSpace> How can I install new gDesklets that I've downloaded?
<gopi> gnomefreak: no
<Pygi> LjL: yes, making live cd out of ubuntu...but nothing else...
<Pygi> Makura: huh :-/
<bwlang> zielony: when you get a wedged apt-get system like that sometimes you can rescue it by installing the package manually (dpkg -i)
<Makura> Pygi: What?
<gnomefreak> gopi: ok there should be instructions in the INSTALL or README files
<thegladiator> gopi, what code are you trying to compile ?
<thegladiator> gopi, I might give a try
<iocc> when will a new version of ubuntu be released?
<Pygi> Makura: do you know how to make a account and start a ssh server? :-/
<cnt_inc> i'm sorry, i never caught my answer. i think i got kicked berore i got a chance to see it
<Pygi> iocc: depends...
<gnomefreak> gopi: i have never compiled that program before but compiled alot of others and never did what you are doing
<zielony> so I have to install that libstdc++, yes ?
<gnomefreak> iocc: hopfully april 20
<gopi> gnomefreak: I tried to install freevo like as it said in README by doing "python setup.py install" and it said checking for mmpython...   not found
<gopi> please download it from http://www.sf.net/projects/mmpython and install it
<KonphuzeD> alex116 konfuzed Im using a 300gb fat32 drive right now
<LjL> Pygi: i interpreted "live cd based distro" as *ubuntu live cd* based. my interpretation might be wrong, but i assumed it since we are in #ubuntu
<thegladiator> gopi, imas! have you registered urselves at freenode?
<wlan-aargh> gnomefreak: yes i have ;)
<Makura> Pygi: No, like I said, I barely started using Linux
<bwlang> zielony: if that's the broken package you could try that...
<bimberi> iocc: April 20th, although a delay is possible
<iocc> gnomefreak: oki
<Pygi> LjL: k, agreed...
<Pygi> hm, k, sec Makura then...
<LiGhTeNiN> Can someone help me with the codecs?
<gopi> gnomefreak: And so I am trying to install mmpython after I downloaded it and in its README it said To install just run 'python setup.py install' as root.
<bimberi> ubotu tell LiGhTeNiN about w32codecs
<gopi> gnomefreak: And while doing so it said error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<gnomefreak> gopi: i found a tar for that also i didnt see an .py for it
<gopi> gnomefreak: So am I not having latest python version or so ?
<iocc> no unresolved symbols when I tries to startx now... but it doesnt work anyway. "Caught signal 11. Server aborting" ... that doesnt say much whats wrong :/
<cnt_inc> oh n/m i found my answer on the wiki. was there the whole time. just took a 3rd read
<cnt_inc> thank you and good bye for now
<gopi> gnomefreak: what do u mean ?
<HeMan> Hi! Anyone running Dapper Drake on a 64-bit machine with an ATI graphics card?
<gnomefreak> gopi: you have a fine version of python but your doing something ive never done so its hard for me to help you
<LjL> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<thegladiator> gopi,  what is this stuff for dude ?
<gopi> gnomefreak: No actually Iam following what they have said in README file !
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: freevo
<thegladiator> gopi, this program ?
<zielony> OK i`ve downgradeed it and apt is rescued ; D
<gopi> thegladiator: u shut up man lol
<bimberi> gopi: try installing python-dev and retry
<iocc> new laptops sucks :( always problems in linux
<thegladiator> :)
<bwlang> zielony: that was easy - sometimes those problems are a real PITA
<gnomefreak> gopi: talking like that will get you 0 help and more than likely a kick
<pawel> i am trying to setup auth for a dir using apache, works fine for all virtuals, but the first from the list.
<gopi> gnomefreak: he is my friend !~
<pawel> has anyone had such a problem before?
<thegladiator> gopi, dont forget that I intrdoced to all this ! :)
<bwlang> iocc: I'll trade you my laptop - works great ;) you don't mind that it's a P75 do you ?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, nevermind I introduced him to ubuntu
<pawel> i know, this is not ubuntu specific. ;) but I run in on ubuntu. ;-)
<V4Vendetta> roses are red the sky is blue, i got my barrel at your neck so what the fuck you gonna do
<gopi> bimberi: ok i will do that and see
<iocc> bwlang: little, actually :/
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: gopi my point was if an op saw that and didnt know gopi could have been kicked/banned
<sstchur> I've created a folder under /mnt  that I successfully mounted using sudo mount, but I cannot view the contents b/c I do not have permission and I am not the owner.  How do I solve this?  I tried sudo chown me directoryname, but to no avail.
<NegativeSpace> What's xterm?
<gnomefreak> V4Vendetta: language
<gopi> gnomefreak: oh ok
<SAM_theman> yo people
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, true
<V4Vendetta> gnomefreak, sorry i have turrets
<SAM_theman> i having a little problem :D
<SAM_theman> i can hear any music
<SAM_theman> *can't
<thegladiator> gopi, why freevo ? for tv ?
<NickGarvey> sstchur: what does it say when you ls -l+
<gnomefreak> V4Vendetta: join #ubuntu-offtopic for poems
<SAM_theman> and my mic is muted???
<NickGarvey> sstchur: what does it say when you ls -l?
<bimberi> gnomefreak: the 'lol' at the end made it a little better though :)
<gopi> thegladiator: then what else ?
<thegladiator> oh okay
<gnomefreak> bimberi: shhhhhhhh i didnt see that the first time
<gnomefreak> lol
<bimberi> lol
<sstchur> NickGarvey, owner and group are both root
<thegladiator> lol
<Pietras1988> hi all
<shiznatix> when I try to run the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' I always get the error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (........ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<zack_> hi guys, umm well i been looking thru google.. what sources do i need to add to install xubuntu-desktop. Im doing the server isntall and im stuck using nano i dont wanna have to copy a whole list atm
<gopi> bimberi: I am doing sudo apt-get install python-dev .... is that fine ?
<mivecz> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> mivecz: ?
<NickGarvey> sudo chown you: /mnt/dir
<NickGarvey> put a colon after yoru name
<Seveas> shiznatix, what kind of CPU do you have?
<NickGarvey> your*
<mivecz> how i make  upgrade
<bimberi> gopi: yep
<gnomefreak> mivecz: upgrade to what?
<wlan-aargh> has anyone got an idea what i could try to get an ip from my wlan ap
<wlan-aargh> ?
<Pietras1988> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Pietras1988
<sstchur> NickGarvey, when I do that it says "changing ownership of /mnt/dir/ : readonly file system
<Seveas> wlan-aargh, make it use dhcp..
<thegladiator> wlan-aargh, whatismyip type of sites ?
<sstchur> NickGarvey, but when i ls -l, it still indicates root root
<mivecz> to Flight 5
<gnomefreak> mivecz: are you using breezy?
<mivecz> no)
<gopi> bimberi: installing python-dev will help solve my problem "error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)" ?
<shiznatix> Seveas: I don't know, its just a compaq nx6110 laptop
<gnomefreak> mivecz: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> shiznatix, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bimberi> gopi: i don't know for sure, but i believe it might
<Seveas> shiznatix, is it intel or amd?
<thegladiator> has anyone used VCD's in ubuntu ?  I dont understand why I can t copy avseq.dat type of files to my hdd , invariably I get a I/O error
<gnomefreak> mivecz: you will be updated along the way dont worry about the word something release
<gopi> bimberi: ok thx
<owca> www.youngerbabes.com
<NickGarvey> sstchur: what file system is it?
<sstchur> NickGarvey, ntfs
<Pietras1988> pedofil ;P
<NickGarvey> yes it should be read only
<sstchur> NickGarvey, that is fine... I only want to read the contents, but I can't even view them
<wlan-aargh> Seveas, it does use dhcp .. and i get an ip over the cable but not over wlan
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
<thegladiator> sstchur, nts ?
<sstchur> NickGarvey, Once I mout the device, It shows the owner as root
<NickGarvey> can you log in as root?
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell sstchur about ntfs
<mordof> question: if i am logged into my server computer through ssh, how would i copy and paste a folder from my computers home dir, into my servers /var/www/ folder?
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell NickGarvey about root
<marlun> After a server installation the terminal only takes up half of my screen's height. It is positioned in the middle of the screen. Why is this and can I fix it?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell NickGarvey about root
<thegladiator> you can log in as root in repair mode I guss
<NickGarvey> I know that
<thegladiator> guess*
<shiznatix> Seveas: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.40GHz
<NickGarvey> I wanted to know if he could log in as root
<NickGarvey> not if I could
<thegladiator> in repair mdoe I remeber having loged as root
<Seveas> shiznatix, sudo apt-get install linux-686; sudo reboot
<thegladiator> sorry for the repeat but has anyone used VCD's in ubuntu ?  I dont understand why I can t copy avseq.dat type of files to my hdd , invariably I get a I/O error
<gnomefreak> if your helping someone please use thier name that will cut down on the pms you get
<SAM_theman> any suggestions???
<Managu> thegladiator: pressed VCD or burned VCD?
<SAM_theman> i also checked my alsamixer as wee
<SAM_theman> *well
<V4Vendetta> anyone know how i can change the icon for the network thingy
<LiGhTeNiN> bimberi: I installed the w32codecs but the picture is still fuzzy
<wickers> dudes! http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/lickmeup/themeripping.png
<thegladiator> Managu, the ones you rent from the CD rental shops ...
<wickers> I just ripped the new theme and used it with my 5.10 install! :)
<bwlang> marlun: try passing a different VGA mode (eg vga=normal) on the kernel command line...  you can try it out by typing e when you get the boot prompt.
<gopi> bimberi: Now a lot more progress.... but looks like gcc i am lacking? Plz see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10012
<bwlang> marlun: that's with grub
<Seveas> woah
<Seveas> pastebin crossed the 10000 today 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=estudian@201.248.15.*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Managu> thegladiator: ehh, 'round here you can't rent VCDs -- only VHS and DVDs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thegladiator> Managu, movie VCD , yuou rent it from the video libraries
<ubushine> V4Vendetta, check  /usr/share/applications/gnome-network-preferences.desktop
<ompaul> Seveas, who'd a thunk it
<marlun> bwlang: so when I get to the prompt I click "e" and then somehow tell it to use "vga=normal"? ok =) I'll test that.
<thegladiator> Managu, its just like a film VCD , i think you can make it by burning as usual
<marlun> bwlang: I am using grub.
<bimberi> LiGhTeNiN: sorry, all I saw was "Can someone help me with the codecs?", unsure after that
<gopi> bimberi: Can u plz look at that site? should I install gcc ?
<bimberi> gopi: ok, now install build-essential
<bimberi> gopi: (which includes gcc) :)
<thegladiator> gopi,sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> ompaul, no irc exploiters in the last 2 days
<bwlang> marlun: typing e will let you Edit the boot prompt... just add vga=normal in there (which will turn off the graphical boot)
<gopi> okay !
<ompaul> Seveas, this is not a bad thing
<Seveas> somehow I still have hopes for humanity
<ompaul> Seveas, you wish
<Seveas> ompaul, ignorance is bliss
<Managu> thegladiator: you shouldn't have any problem copying the avdat file; VCDs are normal iso's.  I'd suspect hardware trouble.  Scratched disk?  Bad burn (if CD-R, and not factory pressed)?  Faulty drive?
<gnomefreak> gopi: install build-essential
* ompaul promises not to lie to Seveas just not tell him the whole truth
<HappyFool> scipy.stats
<HappyFool> err
<marlun> bwlang: ok =) thanks
<Pygi> ompaul, hehe ;)
<bimberi> gnomefreak: that's one serious lag you'be got there :)
<thegladiator> Managu, what do you mean by  factory pressed ? These cd's do have the film's preview imprinted on them
<bimberi> *you've
<gnomefreak> bimberi: was doing something else :(
<iocc> :( I hope FC5 that are released next week will work better on this laptop...
<Managu> thegladiator: ever make your own data cds?
<zack_> does anyone know what repositor xubuntu-desktop package is in, so i dont have to type all these mirors out
<mem0> Hi. When I select some text, the selection in brown, how can I change the color?
<thegladiator> Managu, yeah I do that ...
<thegladiator> Managu, they have no problems
<ompaul> iocc, please head into #ubuntu+1 which is for discussion of same
<gnomefreak> iocc: first off fc5 is being held back second use #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Managu> thegladiator: those are burned.   Pressed are the type you'd buy in a store with stuff already on them.  They're made by different processes (burned CDs are a bit less reliable, on the whole)
<cyphase> woohoo! Flight 5 is *actually* out
<gnomefreak> !info xubuntu-desktop
<gopi> bimberi: It installed gcc and then I did try to install mmpython and following was displayed.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10013
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<gnomefreak> zack_: universe
<zack_> thank you
<thegladiator> Managu, Ah perhpas thats the problem ... thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gopi> bimberi: was mmpython successfully installed or did it halt ?
<shiznatix> Seveas: that kernel update or whatever did nothing
<bimberi> gopi: no, the script needs to run as superuser - 'sudo python setup.py install'
<Makura> Pygi: Back
<shiznatix> Seveas: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper still gives the same error
<Pygi> Makura: yes, I see...read pm
<griffin_> Hey I have a question that for once does not deal with a OS issue
<Managu> griffin_: 42
<simpson> hello evry body
<gopi> bimberi: oh sorry great !
<thegladiator> griffin_, no point introducing that ... go ahead if u have a good one...
<Pygi> Makura: do you see messages? :P
<Marlun> I pressed "e" and was sent into a list of choices, now I'm not sure what to choose. (Writing this from the laptop)
<Travis_> whats the command to look for new hardware?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-offtopic
<simpson> oh ya pa de francophone?
<bimberi> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Seveas> shiznatix, did you reboot
<griffin_> Just looking to install some video editing software for home movies....LiVE and cinerella seem like the options.  What to you folks reccomend for Unbuntu
<ubushine> lshw
<Marlun> argh, I forgot the nick of the one who help med. =)
<Lorvija> hey.. will dapper bring big changs to wireless network cards & their support? I got breezer laptop with d-link g650 pcmcia card and it's supported and works.. but keeps dropping the connection all the time... any idea if dapper could possibly fix it(newer drivers for example?) or if there is any fix already..
<Gomez> #gentoo-it
<Marlun> tswiah: was it you? =)
<Seveas> griffin_, kino or cinelerra
<shiznatix> Seveas: yes
<ompaul> #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> !#ubuntu+1
<ubotu> if you wish to discuss the upcoming, in development not ready yet edition of Ubuntu please join the IRC channel #ubuntu+1 >>/join #ubuntu+1<<
<shiznatix> Seveas: and chose the highest version kernel that was available
<ompaul> Lorvija, ^^^
<V4Vendetta> lol
<Lorvija> ompaul well there's also question about breezy if u look carefully :P
<sZ> how do you install the 'codec' needed for totem
<Managu> Lorvija: it's not strictly a ubuntu issue.  Happen to know the chipset for your dlink card?
<V4Vendetta> sZ, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ompaul> Lorvija, from where i stand it reads like you need to know more about dapper
<griffin_> Seveas, thanks.  I just dont want to get in over my head....but then again. that is the linux theme!
<sZ> thank you
<Lorvija> maddler hmm nope.. i guess atheros but just a guess
<ipfw> rossknox: 2.6.x branch is default for breazy 5.10
<Managu> Am I maddler?
<ipfw> anyone in here using xgl ?
<ompaul> Lorvija, if there was a fix one imagines you use updates so would get same and it would have disappeared
<Seveas> ipfw, #ubuntu-xgl
<zack_> were would the world be without people like gnomefreak
<thegladiator> for wallpaper hunters...here is the one i uploaded to gnome-look  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=36263
<thegladiator> its pretty good one sothought of uploading
<ompaul> Pygi, I think that one is for here :-)
<Lorvija> ompaul well i mean some work around (: not necessarily updated driver......
<Marlun> I'll write about my problem again so anyone can help me. I'm on a server-install and the terminal is not using the whole height of my screen. It only uses half, positioned in the middle. I was told to press "e" at boot prompt and add "vga=normal" but when clicking "e" I'm given a list of choices first (root, kernel, initrd, savedefault, boot) what should I edit?
<Managu> Lorvija: You might look for the linux wireless faq.  Upshot is, you can probably get better performance if you're willing to muck around with ndiswrapper
<bimberi> Marlun: kernel
<rossknox> ipfw, thanks, i know this is a ubuntu room but what distros use 2.4.x? o is there a way to downgrade ubuntu to 2.4.x? I'm using gemu and it can only emulate that kernal on ppc arch. :-(
<bwlang> Marlun: it's the kernel line that you need to modify...
<Pygi> ompaul: what is for here? :-/
<Lorvija> Managu  hmm okay, gotta check it then. Kinda annoying as the connection drops every 40-60 mins.. :/
<Managu> Marlun: I don't recall how Grub works all that well, but you want to add something new
<Lorvija> Managu thanks
<CryoTox> quick question, where's the font directory located?
<Managu> Lorvija: np
<Marlun> bwlang: ah, theres the nick  ;P now I remember it.
<Travis_> where in the WORLD are PCI devices located in /dev??????
<ompaul> Pygi, well even here is dodgy the reason for the compiler version, at a guess :)
<Travis_> I am looking where the infrared port on my tv tuner is located in /dev
<bimberi> CryoTox: /usr/share/fonts
<CryoTox> kkthnx
<bwlang> Travis_: you need to learn about udev... i'm doing the same thing for my palm pilot...
<Managu> Travis_: the answer may be "it's not there".  What are you trying to accomplish?
<bimberi> CryoTox: or ~/.fonts (for the user)
<Marlun> bwlang: how do I finish when done?
<newtoubuntu> My question is asking whether there's a way to doenload things you get from a web browser graphicaly (GUI)
<bimberi> CryoTox: np :)
<sZ> hmm
<ompaul> Pygi, it seems to me to be "taa daa" #ubuntu-offtopic where we all go off on tangents look up stuff get refereneces and chat about the reason stuff happens
<ompaul> Pygi, s/chat/discuss
<Marlun> bwlang: it says ESC to exit but does it save my changes then?
<Pygi> ompaul: I am just randomly talking...I know that my opinion won't change anything...but currently, 4.x is NOT production ready
<Seveas> Pygi, nonsense
<Pygi> ompaul: ok, sorry once again ;)
<CookyPuss> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks cookypuss :)
<bwlang> Marlun: i think b for boot... but i'm going from memory - i don't boot that often ;)  you could always e again to make sure it saved your change... Once you get it right you'll probably want to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pygi> Seveas: yes, nonsense to you perhaps, but not to me ;) but no talk here anymore about that ;)
<newtoubuntu> any help would be much apreciated
<Managu> newtoubuntu, "yes"
<newtoubuntu> How
<sZ> cookypuss: sudo apt-get install w32codec did work, it gave me this E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<Managu> newtoubuntu, Could you rephrase your question?  I'm a bit confused by it
<sZ> didnt*
<Marlun> bwlang. ok =) this will only be changed for this boot?
<CookyPuss> sZ, did you add the extra sources?
<Travis_> Managu I am trying to figure out how to make lirc regognize it
<sZ> no, what extra sources? lol
<bimberi> newtoubuntu: i don't understand the question, the browser itself is GUI
<bwlang> Marlun: yes - unless something has changed recently - that way you can't screw it up too bad by messing around.
<Managu> Travis_, "it"?
<newtoubuntu> I got a program (lime wire) in .rpm form off of Firefox.  I'm having troble installing it.  Do I need to use the terminal
<CookyPuss> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Seveas> !tell newtoubuntu about limewire
<Travis_> Managu the TV Card's IR Port
<CookyPuss> sZ, do you have GAIM ?
<Marlun> bwlang: hmmm didn't help still big black gaps in the top and the buttom.
<sZ> yes
<bwlang> newtoubuntu: don't do that... rpm is for fedora
<Travis_> I ran cat /proc/bus/input/devices but it doesn't appear
<Managu> Travis_, make/model of tv card?
<bwlang> Marlun: hmm  are you sure the monitor is okay?
<CookyPuss> sZ, AIM, MSN or what
<sZ> both :)
<newtoubuntu> oh realy, it said "linux"
<CookyPuss> sZ, add me, FearTheTrain @ Aim
<Marlun> bwlang: yeah, I got ubuntu installed on it up until some hours ago and I've also got winxp on it.
<bwlang> Marlun: do you still see the fancy bootup messages or is all text?
<newtoubuntu> Tahnx ubotu
<Travis_> Managu Kworld RF878 I believe
<Marlun> bwlang: fancy bootup? I'm on a server-install here, no gnome or anything.
<Travis_> Kworld KW-TV878RF
<NickGarvey> !tell nickgarvey about limewire
<bwlang> Marlun: you could try vga=ask that way you know that you're adding to the right place...
<cratel1> how do I find out where the config is that tells ubuntu to load in the ehci_hcd module?
<Travis_> I don't care about the card part itself Managu just the remote part
<Managu> Travis_, never heard of it.  LIRC site say anything about it?
<Marlun> bwlang: I'll try =)
<shiznatix> Seveas: Any other ideas on how to get my "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (.....ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted" error to go away?
<kidem> Hey fellows, what is that i use to find like the latest packages, i used adept but it only show for instalce Firefox 1.07 and i want 1.5?
<bwlang> Marlun: some versions have a fancy status screen that's in fb mode (no X required)
<bwlang> shiznatix: sudo
<bimberi> !tell kidem about ff1.5
<shiznatix> bwlang: yes i use sudo, the command that is not working is "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Marlun> bwlang: I installed from the latest dapper cd :P. Whats "fb" in fb mode?
<cratel1> how can I blacklist a module?
<bwlang> Marlun: framebuffer... it's graphics instead of text - looks gold on black instead of white on black.
<ompaul> !dapper
<bwlang> shiznatix: sorry - i didn't follow the whole conversation... and I don't know much about ndiswrapper - probably should have kept my mouth shut ;)
<dylan__> is there a good speech-to-text interface that i can use for linux?
<Marlun> bwlang: ah ok, ok now I'm given a list of choices 80x25, 80x60, 132x44, etc... wonder which one I should choose :)
<bwlang> Marlun: doesn't matter - just try one and see if you get a better result
<bwlang> Marlun: 80x25 is safe
<bimberi> dylan__: there is festival. Good?  Hm.
<jon__> has anyone experienced problems with random window closses?
<SAM_theman> yo how come my convert won't work???
<SAM_theman> convert -resize 640x480 -colors 14 wallpaper.png splashimage.xpm && gzip splashimage.xpm
<newtoubuntu> when I try to runlime.sh nothing happens
<newtoubuntu> help?
<Managu> shiznatix, anything in /var/log/messages when you run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<bimberi> SAM_theman: any error?
<SAM_theman> yo u trying to install limewire?
<Seveas> SAM_theman, 640x400
<SAM_theman> yes
<Genfoo> o that reminds me
<newtoubuntu> yea
* Genfoo goes to install ndiswrapper
<newtoubuntu> I am
<Genfoo> SAM_theman, gtk-gnutella
<newtoubuntu> Sam: yes I am
<SAM_theman> go my friend
<Genfoo> SAM_theman, http://gtk-gnutella.sf.net
<SAM_theman> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Genfoo> better than limewire, native, more efficient
* Genfoo hates java and flash
<mivecz>  how i know what version i use
<SAM_theman> bash: convert: command not found
<newtoubuntu> you don't like limewire, OK
<Genfoo> :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b snake__!*@*]  by Seveas
<Genfoo> newtoubuntu, yeah, try gtk-gnutella
<bimberi> SAM_theman: install imagemagick
<Genfoo> I can help you set it up
<gopi> bimberi: Unable to run "sdl-config". Please make sure a development version of SDL is installed.
<Genfoo> :-)
<gopi> bimberi: What to do ?
<dylan__> bimberi, does that do speech to text?  or just text to speech?
<gnomefreak> gopi: you need the src repos iirc
<Marlun> bwlang: when I find the write one, can I just add vga=number in the /boot/grub/menu.lst then?
<bimberi> dylan__: only speech to text
<gopi> gnomefreak: can u help me how to get it ?
<flex23> hola
<bwlang> Marlun: yep
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gopi about easysource
<bimberi> gopi: ok, there are a number of sdl packages in the repos, i would try libsdl1.2-dev first
<GCRaya> i am a newbie could someone give me some quick help with installing ubuntu?
<SAM_theman> ok i am back
<anarcat> hello
<thegladiator> anarcat, hi
<bwlang> Marlun: there's some magic with update-grub - so make sure you read the comment in there so you don't lose your changes.
<Marlun> bwlang: ok =)
<anarcat> hello thegladiator
<gopi> bimberi: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev ... is it ok ?
<bimberi> gopi: looks good :)
<Managu> Question: Is there any way I can arrange to get sound out of VMWare player (which uses OSS sound) and Cedega (my choice, OSS or ALSA) at the same time?
<Makura> Can Gnomebaker make ISOs from CDs?
<anarcat> what is the bundled irc client with a default hoary install?
<thegladiator> Makura, it can
<gnomefreak> anarcat: xchat i think
<ompaul> GCRaya, read the note from the bot please
<anarcat> gnomefreak, thanks
<kditty> can i use .zip files on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> kditty: yes
<bjornkri> Is it just me, or are nearly all the gDesklet scripts broken in some way? Might there be some packages I've yet to install?
<tristanmike> anarcat, yeah, xchat
<anarcat> thanks all
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kditty about zip
<gnomefreak> well i thought you could :(
<thegladiator> Makura, use k3b whch by defacto is considered the best burning software imo
<GCRaya> when i try to run ubuntu from the OS selector it shows me the splash screen but then it shows me some text and at the bottom says"loading please wait..."
<tristanmike> bjornkri, gdesklets is known to be buggy from time to time
<GCRaya> how long should i wait?
<Makura> thegladiator: Thanks, I'll give it a go.
<NickGarvey> GCRaya: try noapic and nolapic
<thegladiator> Gcool, boot time is like 70-80 seconds
<NickGarvey> GCRaya: while you are booting
<tristanmike> GCRaya, you shouldn't have to wait any crazy amount of time
<NickGarvey> GCRaya: that happened to me on my laptop
<corresponder> hi
<corresponder> how to tell ubuntu to use 2 monitors
<GCRaya> im sry what does noapic and nolapic mean?
<cratel1> I don't want a module to automatically load on boot. How do I prevent this?
<x3dre> Hi all :)
<linuxlab> hi
<corresponder> hi
<gopi> bimberi, gnomefreak: Actually I am installing pygame and when I did the following it asked for that sdl........ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10014
<kditty> ubotu didnt say anything, is he lagging?
<ubotu> okay, kditty
<x3dre> I am hunting around to howto run the live cd of Unbuntu on my Toshiba laptop . As the switches given on the F3 menu server loading the X-Server :o)
<Makura> thegladiator: k3b can run on Ubuntu, correct?
<kditty> he usually pm's me
<NickGarvey> GCRaya: they are boot commands, using a live cd or such edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and toss noapic and no lapic somewhere in there
<Makura> thegladiator: The description mentions KDE
<NickGarvey> although I'm not sure how you installed..
<GCRaya> i used an install disc
<thegladiator> Makura, yes it will install the lib's needed
<kditty> !zip
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kditty
<Makura> thegladiator: Okay
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell Makura about k3b
<gopi> bimberi, gnomefreak: And so i am installing libsdl1.2-dev...... ok?
<FlannelKing> Makura: yes k3b can.  But you'll have to install kdelibs
<cratel1> !modules
<gnomefreak> gopi: if it allows you go for it
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cratel1
<x3dre> I have an M40 Tosh and cannot get it to run the X-Server ? Can anyone point me in the right direction plz ;)
<orangey> hey all!
<tristanmike> gopi, that sounds right, wont hurt you that's for sure
<orangey> I have a regular install of ubuntu now.
<bimberi> gopi, yes go ahead.
<orangey> but I upgraded to an amd64 ..
<Managu> cratel1, I've done that before, lemme grep, see if I can find it
<orangey> can I just 'upgrade' to amd64? or do I have to reinstall completely?
<GCRaya> how should i install it on my HD i have 10G of free space
<gopi> gnomefreak, tristanmike, bimberi: okay :)
<bimberi> gopi: if you get messages like that you can do a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to find the relevant package
<GCRaya> should i make that partition with a boot flag?
<St_Iron> good evening!
<gnomefreak> bimberi: dont you need the src repos to get -dev packages?
<tristanmike> GCRaya, 10 gigs is plenty but beware, you can begin to have lots of fun and fill up quickly
<Managu> cratel1, add the name of the driver to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, and it won't be loaded
<Managu> Question: Is there any way I can arrange to get sound out of VMWare player (which uses OSS sound) and Cedega (my choice, OSS or ALSA) at the same time?
<NickGarvey> does it say grub loading please wait GCRaya?
<bimberi> gnomefreak: no, i think -dev packages have header files but not necessarily all the source (i'm not sure about that though)
<bimberi> gnomefreak: .. so they're in the binary repos
<cratel1> Managu: there is no such file as /etc/hotplug/blacklist. Should I create?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Jemt> Greetz. I have just installed Dapper Flight 5 along with XGL - and I'm impressed. Wow! Works out of the box! But I was wondering.. At the moment it runs on a PC with these specs: P4 2.53 Ghz, 1024 GB DDR Ram, Nvidia GeForce 4 [128 MB DDR Ram] . But even though the hardware is pretty up to date, it still dosn't run smoothly when I move windows - actually the window gets fuzzy and freezes, and I haft to move it several times to make it look right again. And
<Managu> cratel1, errm, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Jemt>  transparency dosn't work either. But besides that, it works very well. It looks so cool when the menus fades in/out and when I switch to another desktop. - but now my questions: I'm I the only one with the "moving windows" issue? And how can I change opacity on a window? CTRL+Shift+'mouse scroll' dosn't work as it should. Also, what are the odds that I can run XGL on my laptop - PM 1.6 Ghz, 512 MB DDR Ram, ATI 16 MB Ram (bugger..). I don't need all the
<Jemt> fancy effects when I move windows around.
<GCRaya> ya grub loads and i can pick either ubuntu of Win XP but when i select ubuntu it doesnt boot up
<gnomefreak> Jemt:  try #ubuntu+1
<cratel1> Managu: I hate to tell you...it's dapper.
<gnomefreak> or try #xgl-ubuntu
<tristanmike> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<spiritz> I'm having problem with latest linux ati driver. I'm using kernel 2.6.15-17-686. I have been able to install the driver as usual, but this time it won't load properly. DMESG says fglrx "taints the kernel". What does that mean?
<Managu> cratel1, is there a /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d directory?
<Jemt> gnomefreak: Thanks :)
<cratel1> Managu: nope. Nothing with blacklist in it. Let me see if there is a file anywhere with that name...
<gnomefreak> spiritz: 2.6.15-18 is newest kernel and please dapper needs to go to #ubuntu+1
* PhantomsDad is testing ubuntu dapper drake flight 5 live cd.  Running it in qemu.
<PhantomsDad> There does not seem to be any accessibility stuff on the live cd. :/
<cratel1> Managu: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<spiritz> gnomefreak: Ok, but actually maybe you can translate the meaning of "taints a kernel"?
<Managu> cratel1, that definitely sounds like a place to try.
<gnomefreak> spiritz: nope never seen it before
<HappyFool> spiritz: ati is a non-GPL'ed / non-opensource driver; that is why it 'taints' the kernel
<Managu> cratel1, just so you can cringe some more, you might (and... might not!) have better luck in #ubuntu+1
<spiritz> HappyFool: ok, then this is not the error ;)
<cratel1> Managu: is that a channel for Dapper?
<Managu> cratel1, that's right
<orangey> drake flight 5 is out?
<gnomefreak> cratel1: #ubuntu+1 = channel for dapper
<tristanmike> orangey, yesh, flight 5 is out
<tristanmike> *yes
<HappyFool> spiritz: that's right. it should always happen if you load the ati driver
<G0SUB> tristanmike no, it's not out yet
<St_Iron> no, fligh 5 is not out yet
<gnomefreak> its downloadable and installable
<St_Iron> no
<tristanmike> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<spiritz> HappyFool: My ati won't work, but I can't find any error :D there's no error in xorg.0.log. This is crazy
<gnomefreak> what do you mean no?
<orangey> can I upgrade to amd64 with apt-get upgrade?
<tristanmike> St_Iron, G0SUB, it is out
<orangey> tristanmike: coolio!
<Makura> In Synaptic, what's the difference between "Mark for Removal" and "Mark for Complete Removal"? o_O
<St_Iron> interesting
<thegladiator> St_Iron, It is
<G0SUB> tristanmike the wiki is wrong about it ... ask in ubuntu+1
<St_Iron> you have the truth
<GCRaya> NickGarvey should i try to install it all over again
<gnomefreak> flight 5 has hit the servers
<G0SUB> tristanmike the CD ISOs are test isos ... a beta for alpha 5
<Managu> Makura, if you only "Mark for Removal", some setup and options for that package can be left behind.  This can be a good thing, or a bad thing, depending
<gnomefreak> orangey: no you need a 64 bit kernel
<NickGarvey> not sure if that would help
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: in a sense they are all test flights
<Makura> Managu: What if I wanted to remove Gnomebaker?  What would be the best option?
<gnomefreak> flight = test
<tristanmike> G0SUB, ok, think what you want
<CookyPuss> Makura, sudo apt-get remove gnomebaker
<NickGarvey> GCRaya: do you get past grub?
<Makura> CookyPuss: Okay.
<orangey> gnomefreak: I know.. but why not have an upgrade path?
<G0SUB> gnomefreak yes, but the flight 5 cds are not flight 5 cds ... they are pre-flight5
<Managu> Makura: On the whole, it probably doesn't matter.  It might prevent trouble down the line to purge (remove completely) the package
<bside> hi every1
<Managu> Question: Is there any way I can arrange to get sound out of VMWare player (which uses OSS sound) and Cedega (my choice, OSS or ALSA) at the same time?
<mikebot> anyone know how oi can see what is wrong with my audio drivers? or how i can reinstall them?
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: no they are flight 5
<GCRaya> Yes it says it is loading but nothing happens
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, it's pointless arguing
<Makura> Managu: Okay.
<Managu> mikebot what sound card?
<bside> can i get some assistance in 5.1 matters ?
<mikebot> Managu, i don't know
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, he's obviously not going to listen to reason
<gnomefreak> orangey: i dont understand upgrade path you can upgrade the 32 kernel or install the 64 bit and go from there
<G0SUB> gnomefreak bah! but people in #ubuntu+1 are saying otherwise
<mikebot> Managu, actually, i don't even know if i have sound drivers
<karen_> how do I fix my resolution?
<tristanmike> G0SUB, then they are foolish
<orangey> tristanmike: is there flight 5 kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: your listening to too many people
<gnomefreak> orangey: yes
<G0SUB> gnomefreak possibly
<mikebot> Managu, just they worked until someone told mne i should use easyubuntu, now they don't work, i.e. i can't hear anything
<Managu> mikebot: ok, sound card would be a first place to start.  Are you running ubuntu atm?
<tristanmike> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<mikebot> Managu, yes
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: your listening to Pygi too much
<karen_> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bside> gnomefreak, how do i setup my 5.1 sound card ?
<Managu> mikebot: at a terminal, run "lspci"
<G0SUB> gnomefreak is he wrong?
<tristanmike> orangey, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<orangey> gnomefreak: I dig it. but that means downloading a whole CD and "starting over"
<Pygi> Gnomefreak: What have I done???
<orangey> tristanmike: woohoo!
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: they wont release a beta flight 5 since there is no such thing
<tristanmike> orangey, enjoy :)
<Managu> mikebot: look for "sound" or "multimedia" or "audio"
<Pygi> GOSUB: what have I done this time?
<orangey> Trihttp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/
<orangey> tristanmike: it doesn't find it.
<mikebot> Managu, 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05)
<orangey> Tristan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/
<Pygi> gnomefreak: FLIGHT 5 is officialy released
<gnomefreak> you can not have a beta of a prebeta
<gnomefreak> no kidding Pygi
<G0SUB> Pygi gnomefreak says that the flight 5 has been released ... contrary to what you said a while earlier
<SAM_theman> Thank God i gave my sexy ubutnu 30 GNB
<Pygi> gnomefreak: lol ;)
<SAM_theman> *Gb
<Pygi> GOSUB: it is released ;)
<Pygi> GOSUB: just wasn't announced ;)
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: as i said you listen to too many people
<tristanmike> orangey, hmm, you can install the ubuntu one then install Kubuntu from there, don't know, maybe it hasn't been sync'd yet
<Pygi> gnomefreak: so you'r insulting me now :-/
<Managu> mikebot: ok.  Now lsmod.  Look for "snd-(whatever)"
<G0SUB> Pygi heh
<Pygi> gnomefreak: and actually you can...it's called alpha ;)
<G0SUB> gnomefreak you could have corrected him then
<gnomefreak> no im telling him the truth you cant have a beta release of a flight since flight is not beta
<edan> can any one give me the past bin address??
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Pygi> freaky: what's this then: "G0SUB: your listening to Pygi too muc"
<walter> Just set up, what unix or liux based can I use?
<Pygi> :-P
<edan> thnx
<gnomefreak> Pygi: flight 1-5 are alpha no such thing as prerealse of an alpha since alpha is the pre realse
<Pygi> gnomefreak: there is pre-alpha ;)
<gnomefreak> Pygi: sorry a typo it should read you listen to Pygi too much
<gnomefreak> :)
<mikebot> Managu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10016
<gnomefreak> take it to offtopic
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: but anyway, it was wrong ;)
<Managu> mikebot: yup, yup, looks good
<CookyPuss> Uhh
<mikebot> Managu, so it should be working?
<Managu> mikebot: more or less.  Next thing I'd check is to see if the sound card volumes are too low (or muted)
<ompaul> walter, sorry what do you mean?
<mikebot> Managu, that was the first thing i checked, and none seem to be muted
<Managu> mikebot: should be working then, yup.  (at the risk of offending): speaker plugged in the right place?
<mikebot> Managu, hehe no offense; i'm going to try headphone and see if those work--don't know why i didn't yesterday
<bside> my via82xx is drive me crazy
<Martolod> do someone know there isnt the localization breton package for openoffice in Ubuntu ?
<Martolod> The breton language exist : ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/2.0.1-RC5/
<Martolod> it works under gentoo but ubuntu doesn't have a package, why ?
<NoelJB> Anyone know how to install NTP *without* 80 lbs of cruft?  I don't want perl and other garbage.  I just want NTPD.
<bside> any ntfs reader for ubuntu ?
<Managu> noeljb: as in network time daemon?
<mikebot> Managu, uh huh--so it seems the problem was the speakers after all--they need to be replaced; thanks for the help
<Managu> mikebot: lol, np.
<ompaul> bside, read message from bot please
<Makura> thegladiator: Where would I go about making an ISO from a CD?
<orangey> hmmm. what are your thoughts on 64 bit ubuntu? It sounds like most people are saying NOT to do it..
<NoelJB> Managu: yes
<thegladiator> Makura, installed k3b ?
<Makura> thegladiator: Yep. =] 
<Managu> noeljb: well, I haven't any experience with that, but would ntpdate be enough for your needs?  It's bound to be a lot lighter weight
<NoelJB> I ran aptitude search ntp, and looked at all of the packages.  Even ntp-simple tries to install perl crap instead of just the ntp daemon.
<NoelJB> Managu: no, this is for a server, and yes I really want the daemon.,
<logi_> anyone here good with smbfs?
<Managu> noeljb: ahh, ok.  As I said then, it's beyond my experience
<Goldfisch> NoelJB: Fallback position is to get the source package and build it yourself.
<ompaul> Makura, if you have it gnome in nautilus right click on it and select Write to disk - if you have to assemble it I suggest gnomebaker or k3b
<FlannelKing> orangey: I think most people say not to do it, because you can't get some libraries for it.
<NoelJB> no worries.  just seems to be rather poor packaging.
<HappyFool> NoelJB: looks like debconf needs perl. I'm surprised you can get an ubuntu system *without* perl
<orangey> FlannelKing: that's sad : )
<jonolson> orangey, The major thing i've heard against it, is no flash.
<Makura> ompaul: I want to MAKE an ISO FROM a CD =p
<Makura> ompaul: Not burn an ISO to a CD
<NoelJB> Goldfisch: true.  but then again, I could also go with gentoo if I didn't care about packaging.  ;-)
<orangey> jonolson: ok.
<ardchoille> The only services I have running are: anacron, atd, cron, klogd, sysklogd and gdm. Does that sound good or should I shutdown some of those?
<ompaul> Makura, ahhh so you want gnomebaker or k3b for ease of use
<Managu> makura: from a command line: dd if=/dev/(cdrom-drive) of=myoutput.iso
<Spec> irc.freenode.net isn't letting me connect :-/
<thegladiator> Makura, he has it
<thegladiator> ompaul, he installed k3b
<ompaul> Spec, try chat.freenode.net
<thegladiator> he needs to make an ISO image from a cd
<NoelJB> HappyFool: Apparently, you can.  :-)
<NoelJB> apt-get install ntp-simple
<NoelJB> Reading package lists... Done
<NoelJB> Building dependency tree... Done
<NoelJB> The following extra packages will be installed:
<NoelJB>   ntp ntp-server perl perl-base perl-modules
<NoelJB> Suggested packages:
<NoelJB>   ntp-doc libterm-readline-gnu-perl libterm-readline-perl-perl
<Spec> ompaul: i'm here, i got here by irc.freenode.org :p
<NoelJB> Recommended packages:
<NoelJB>   perl-doc
<Goldfisch> NoelJB: Gentoo punishes those with slow CPUs. I tried it once on my Athlon XP 1800. Took all day to build X windows. If I had tried it on my Celeron 433, it would still be compiling to this day.
<ompaul> NoelJB, STOP
<NoelJB> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<NoelJB>   ntp ntp-server ntp-simple perl perl-modules
<NoelJB> The following packages will be upgraded:
<NoelJB>   perl-base
<mikebot> yikes
<NoelJB> 1 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
<NoelJB> Need to get 6770kB of archives.
<Makura> Sheesh..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %NoelJB!*@*]  by ompaul
<mikebot> ban?
<Makura> ompaul: Harsh. =p
<FlannelKing> ban?
<bside> Managu, any ntfs reader for ubuntu ?
<bside> Managu, any ntfs reader for ubuntoo ?
<ardchoille> probably just a +q
<bside> ompaul, i cant
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %NoelJB!*@*]  by ompaul
<Managu> bside: you should be able to mount a ntfs partition without much trouble
<Managu> Question: Is there any way I can arrange to get sound out of VMWare player (which uses OSS sound) and Cedega (my choice, OSS or ALSA) at the same time?
<mikebot> so is ubuntu written all in python?
<orangey> are there any other complaints against amd64?
<jonolson> mikebot, What?...
<Goldfisch> mikebot: What???
<karen_> how do I install drivers for Nvidia?
<thegladiator> Makura, check oyut k3b helps...there are many in google
<mikebot> haha
<mikebot> what is ubuntu written in?
<mikebot> i don't know what python is, i just hear people talking about itr
<Makura> thegladiator: Okay.
<tristanmike> !tell karen_ about nvidia
<cwillu> python is the preferred language
<joevandyk> Can someone recommend a good PCI gigabit NIC?
<cwillu> but there's tons of stuff written in tons of languages
<Managu> mikebot: a little of everything.
<Goldfisch> mikebot: Ubuntu is a distribution of open source packages.
<joevandyk> or, recommend brands/kinds that i shouldn't get?
<NoelJB> As I started to say: /msg ompaul a request would have been sufficient.  Different channels have different policies on what is acceptable to paste for illustration.
<joevandyk> where can i go to find recommended ubuntu hardware?
<mikebot> Managu, Goldfisch, ah okay,t hanks
<bside> Managu, what shoul i use for ntfs ?
<mikebot> does ubuntu come with a python compiler?
<Makura> Managu: Where does dd if=/dev/(cdrom-drive) of=myoutput.iso put the ISO?
<jonolson> mikebot, Interpeter,...yea.
<tristanmike> mikebot, yes
<NoelJB> Perhaps you might want to add information about  paste.ubuntu-nl.org to your topic.
<Managu> makura: in the current directory; calls it "myoutput.iso"
<lucasvo> makura: use the command pwd to see in which dir you are
<mikebot> jonolson, tristanmike okay, thanks
<Managu> bside: happen to know which device name holds the ntfs partition?
<NoelJB> In any event, about this ntp packaging ...
<mikebot> and is there a way i can make a folder, and everything inside it writable, without going to the preferences of each individual file?
<Goldfisch> Actually, mikebot is not off his rocker. python will precompile .pyc files, to increase performance by not having to re-interpret every time, like certain other scripted languages.
<Makura> lucasvo: It's making the ISO, I don't think I can.
<mikebot> Goldfisch, haha, glad to know i'm sane
<lucasvo> Makura: ok, then wait and use it afterwards
<Makura> Managu: Where is ~$ ?  Is that Home?
<cwillu> really more pretokenized than anything else
<thegladiator> Makura, also try #k3b ?
<cwillu> psyco does on the fly compilation and opimization
<Makura> thegladiator: I think I've got it, thanks.
<thegladiator> sorry thre is noone there
<cwillu> pysco I mean
<thegladiator> how is it Makura ?
<bside> Managu, hdd1 and hdd5
<thegladiator> jut for info
<thegladiator> just*
<lucasvo> thegladiator: why should one start up x for making an iso?
<Makura> thegladiator: I used Terminal. =P
<bside> and i have a serial ata too
<Managu> Makura: "~" is a shortcut for Home in most shells.  Not sure about "~$"
<cwillu> or maybe it is psyco, can never remember :p
<thegladiator> lucasvo, how to do that using terminal ?
<zF> !divx
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Managu> bside: try "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 -t ntfs /mnt/hdd1 -o umask=0"
<thegladiator> what program do you use ?
<kkrizka_> does anyone know if it's possible to get the name of the current playing song in rhythmbox from command line?
<thegladiator> bnot k3b ?
<ramza3> how do I remove F1 to be associated with the open HELP menu
<thegladiator> not*
<gopi> while installing ZopeInterface I got, error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<dancingmonkey> sudo rm -rf what?
<thegladiator> i dont know much about iso's
<Makura> thegladiator: Are you talking to me? =p
<joevandyk> is there a recommended ubuntu hardware list?
<Managu> dancingmonkey: don't be mean =P
<thegladiator> Makura, both of you , was wondering what you could do with terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<devlin-7> is there a "control panel" in Ubuntu?
<thegladiator> Makura, so k3b not using ?
<NoelJB> devios: define "control panel"
<NoelJB> er, devlin-7 rather
<thegladiator> devlin-7, system -> preferences ...see that
<Makura> thegladiator: No, I couldn't find the option, and someone told me a command anyway.
<Makura> thegladiator: I think it worked..
<Goldfisch> thegladiator: man mkisofs
<thegladiator> thanks
<bjornkri> What's a good SVG app?
<gnomefreak> there is a gnome-control-panel but how to reach that in gnome im not sure lol
<thegladiator> doesnt nero let burn ISO's ?
<devlin-7> NoelJB: somewhere I can make hardware configuration changes
<thegladiator> why does k3b have that feature ?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: yes
<thegladiator> any idea ?
<Makura> Managu: What does "dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error" mean?  Did it interfere with the creation of the ISO?
<thegladiator> doesnt*
<tristanmike> thegladiator, nerolinux ?
<gnomefreak> you can burn them on almost any burner
<bside> Managu, doesnt work. my /mnt is empty i gave you my /dev identifiers
<thegladiator> not ISO ...making an ISO as an image I guess
<Goldfisch> !tell thegladiator about punctuation
<Managu> Makura: could either be you reached the end of the CD (the iso is fine), or there was a problem reading the cd (trouble)
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: no burner can make an iso it has to be made before you get it to burner
<devlin-7> Ubuntu has me stuck at 640x480 and won't let me change it... assuming it doesn't see my monitor or video adapter types
<Managu> bside: how about "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 -t ntfs /mnt -o umask=0" then
<Makura> Managu: I assume it reached the end of the CD, because there's an ISO file here.
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, oh thanks gnomefreak , didnt really know that one ...
<bjornkri> !svg
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bjornkri
<bjornkri> hm
<Goldfisch> Making an ISO has nothing to do with burners. You can make an iso, mount it using the "loop" option, read it, ftp to others, all without using one piece of disposable media.
<cwillu> devlin-7:   have your tried a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<LjL> !listvals svg
<Managu> makura: the command I gave was just a quick and dirty way to get an iso.  Might check that the iso is good
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'svg' by value (1 shown): inkscape.
<bjornkri> inkscape it is!
<bjornkri> Thanks :)
<Makura> Managu: Will do.
<thegladiator> thnx Goldfisch
<devlin-7> cwillu: yes, and I wound up re-installing Ubuntu...
<ompaul> NoelJB, is ntp-simple any use?
<Makura> What's the command to mount?  Mount name.iso?
<cwillu> ??
<bside> Managu, 10x is working. that is why you  get #1 in linux this year. i played with some distributions before but you are the one. thx guys.
<mikebot> what's a good torrent site? piratesbay doesn't seem to be working
<NoelJB> ompaul: see the paste, unless it didn't make it in.  ntp-simple tries to load all sorts of other things.
<Jemt> How can I make my Windows key (Super key) work in Ubuntu? I need it for zooming support in XGL
<cwillu> devlin-7:   did you change option in there?  typically you can just hit enter all the way through
<ramza3> strange, F1 is not even part of the keyboard shortcuts
<NoelJB> ntp-simple is what I would have expected to be workable.
<Managu> makura mount name.iso -t iso9660 -o loop /mountpoint
<Goldfisch> Makura: sudo mount -o loop /your_iso.iso /mnt/point
<Managu> bside: glad it's working for yas
<tristanmike> Jemt, it hasn't worked since installing xgl ?
<Makura> Managu, Goldfisch: Thanks.
<devlin-7> don't remember it was a couple hours and alot of panic ago lol
<Jemt> tristanmike: It has never worked
<Managu> Question: Is there any way I can arrange to get sound out of VMWare player (which uses OSS sound) and Cedega (my choice, OSS or ALSA) at the same time?
<Managu> mikebot: (tongue in cheek) google!
<tristanmike> Jemt, right, I'm not sure, but installing xgl should detect it, have you installed xgl now ?
<Makura> Goldfisch: "mount point /mnt/point does not exist"  I have a feeling I was supposed to put something else there. >_>
<Jemt> tristanmike: Yes
<Jemt> tristanmike: Runs smoothly
<karen_> why is synaptic package manager asking me for a CD?
<Goldfisch> Makura: sudo mount -o loop /your_iso.iso /your_mount_point <--- get it?
<tristanmike> Jemt, great :)  you can ask in #xgl-ubuntu or #ubuntu-xgl  as well
<njan> Managu, esddsp might work
<shiro_> alguien habla espaol
<SAM_theman> brb
<Jemt> tristanmike: thanks
<mikebot> Managu, ah okay, thanks
<FlannelKing> karen_: you probably have the CD repositories still active.  Disable them (and add the web-based ones, if you havent already)
<mikebot> Managu, (for legal stuff anyway)
<Makura> Goldfisch: Not the mount point part, no.  What do I put there?  What goes there?
<Martolod> can i know why that packages : ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/2.0.1-RC5/OOo_2.0.1_native_LinuxIntel_langpacks_deb/ (openoffice.org-br_2.0.1-1_i386.deb) aren't in Ubuntu ? There are all languages packs but there isn't BR
<Makura> Goldfisch: Am I supposed to create a virtual drive or something?
<Managu> mikebot: ehh, for some not so legal stuff, too, if you're patient
<shiro_> dare ka nihingo hanashimasuka
<FlannelKing> Makura: a folder that you'd like to mount.  Make a folder (empty) somewhere, and mount to it.
<Managu> njan: yeah, that came to mind... Is there a package for esd?
<Makura> FlannelKing: Ah, okay.  Sorry. =p
<FlannelKing> Makura: no need to be sorry.  Now you know.
<Goldfisch> Makura: A mount point is a directory to hang a file system off of. When you mount something, that folder is where you look to see what you mounted. Typically, people put all their mount points in the global folder /mnt.
<Makura> Goldfisch: Okay.
<CookyPuss> Makura, /media is another mount point
<CookyPuss> Makura, example: /media/ipod
<we2by_> hi
<we2by_> I just got ati drivers installed with fglrx
<Makura> CookyPuss: Ah, thanks. =] 
<we2by_> but my screen is streched!
<NoelJB> ompaul: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10017 regarding ntp-simple
<mikeazorin> what application for linux mimics apple's expose?
<gopi> when I try to install ZopeInterface, Iam getting .... Dependencies/zope.interface-ZopeInterface-3.0.1/zope.interface/_zope_interface_coptimizations.c:73: error: previous declaration of SpecType was here
<gopi> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<mikebot> Managu, hehe okay
<NoelJB> it makes no sense to pull in everything just to install ntpd.
<Makura> And the command to unmount?
<CookyPuss> mikeazorin, what does expose do?
<gopi> what to do ?
<Goldfisch> Makura: umount
<Makura> just unmount /mnt/point ?
<Makura> *umount
<tristanmike> we2by_, is it fixable with your monitor's controls ?
<Makura> Goldfisch: Okay.
<Managu> makura: right
<thegladiator> gopi, when sleep ?
<joevandyk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards is fairly sparse :(
<Makura> Goldfisch, Managu, FlannelKing, CookyPuss:  Thanks for the help. =
<bside> Managu, how about 5.1 speakers on an via 82xx sound card ?
<joevandyk> anyone know if LINKSYS EG1032 (gigabit nic) works  on ubuntu?
<Managu> bside: not sure I can help you there.  I'm struggling with sound myself
<bpuccio> what file (is it in /var/cache/apt some place?) has the list of all installed packages for a system?
<benoitc> odes breezy cd contain madwifi drivers ?
<binarydigit> no
<Martolod> nobody know ?!
<CookyPuss> Managu, whats your sound problem?
<benoitc> hum k
<Managu> CookyPuss, I want to run 2 programs with sound at the same time
<CookyPuss> Managu, ahh,i never got that to work either
<we2by_> I  just installed the ati drivers and my screen is strechjed
<tolaware> hello everybody
<tristanmike> we2by_, is it fixable with your monitor's controls ?
<william> how do i kill frozen tasks
<we2by_> my monitor controls??
<FlannelKing> Martolod: I'd ask in the forums, they might know.
<we2by_> I'm on a laptop here
<Managu> CookyPuss: thanks anyways :-)
<Goldfisch> I use "dpkg --get-selections > /my_package_list.txt" as a way to capture that information.
<tristanmike> we2by_, oh, i don't know
<tristanmike> !tell we2by_ about fixres
<Goldfisch> william: kill -9 <pid>
<william> where can i get the PID
<CookyPuss> william, ps aux
<Goldfisch> william: ps -ef
<gopi> hurray !!
<devlin-7> resolution fixed thanks guys
<cwillu> william:  pkill <name> works too
<goose> i <3 dapper 4
<william> thanks cwill!
<goose> and xgl =D
<william> much easier
<NegativeSpace> Any ideas what Firefox won't let me save an image?
<tristanmike> goose, is your "windows" key mapped ?
<CookyPuss> william, also sudo killall programname
<mikebot> and is there a way i can make a folder, and everything inside it writable, without going to the preferences of each individual file?
<goose> nope
<Martolod> FlannelKing, yes i've done that but there aren't answer for the while yet
<tristanmike> goose, for the xlg effects ?
<gopi> To install Freevo, run 'python setup.py install' as root.  Atlast it was successfull ! So now how to start it ?
<khxxm> what is a good compile program on this linux ?
<CookyPuss> mikebot, sudo chmod 777 /dir/name
<goose> tristanmike: yea i haven't gotten the magnify to work
<mikebot> CookyPuss, thanks
<Goldfisch> mikebot: Add "-R" to chmodd to make it recurse.
<goose> tristanmike: but everything else works
<tristanmike> goose, cool
<goose> tristanmike: i probably have to do a setkeycode or something
<SAM_theman> yo
<milamber> lo there
<SAM_theman> little help here my sound isn't working and i am getting this
<Goldfisch> mikebot: Just be careful where you use that command. Someone earlier screwed up a system by putting "sudo" in front of that and applying to "/"
<SAM_theman> configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<FlannelKing> Martolod: no idea then,  it's probably just an oversight.  No idea when the people who would/might know would be on IRC.
<Martolod> ok thank you
<milamber> questin any suggestion for an binary downloader, ive used newsbin en liked the gui and options, is there some alike for linux/ubuntu
<mikebot> Goldfisch, hehe okay..what does -R do?
<CookyPuss> milamber, wget ?
<Goldfisch> mikebot: Recurse through subdirectories.
<milamber> if possible one that supports nzb files :D
<paxmaster> how would i install xmmsbar
<CookyPuss> milamber, you just want a file downloader ?
<paxmaster> i have the sources
<mikeazorin> what application for linux mimics apple's expose?
<CookyPuss> paxmaster, xmms for gnome-panel ?
<paxmaster> no
<LinuxMonkey> milamber yeah
<mikebot> Goldfisch, ah thanks
<milamber> binaries, no p2p tool
<mikebot> Goldfisch, this will do it for sub directories too, right? not just files?
<CookyPuss> milamber, wget
<Goldfisch> mikebot: Yeah. You can read the gory details on "man chmod"
<t1nkkar1> how the hek am i supposed to get rosegarden4 to work o ubuntu 5.10...
<milamber> cookypuss wget sup[ports nzb files ?
<mikebot> Goldfisch, okay, thanks
<CookyPuss> milamber, it supports any file type
<LinuxMonkey> http://docs.newzbin.com/Newzbin:NZB_Guide
<paxmaster> XMMS Bar for SuperKaramba
<CookyPuss> paxmaster, /join #kubuntu
<LinuxMonkey> milamber look under section Linux/Unix Clients :)
<milamber> cookypuss binaries /newsgroups
<SAM_theman> were can i find this
<SAM_theman> GAIM_SRC_DIR/plugins
<CookyPuss> milamber, i'm not sure what you are trying to do, but if you want to download files, use wget
<Mosi> Does anyone know much about XMMS?
<SAM_theman> yes
<SAM_theman> i do
<SAM_theman> my dad uses it every day
<SAM_theman> before he goes to sleep he plays it
<jaggy> hi.. is there an rc.local type file?
<milamber> thnx linuxmonkey
<milamber> cookypuss read in newsgroups, look foor binaries to download
<jessica__> hello
<Gerwin538> hi all
<thegladiator> gopi, Hi
<jaggy> I want to put an echo > /proc setting somewhere but it's better to know of the system init script thing for such little settings than to make my own I think
<gopi> hi
<FlannelKing> mikeazorin: you'll have to tell us what expose does.
<Gerwin538> i've got a problem booting ubuntu, does anyone have time to help me ?
<thegladiator> gopi, when sleep ?
<thegladiator> is it workin now ?
<robertj> ok weirdness, I put a Radeon in my machine and quake3, which was working fine, reports faster fps but all input is delayed by almost a second
<gopi> thegladiator: soon... u?
<thegladiator> 30 mts...
<LinuxMonkey> milamber Linux/Unix Clients for NZB are:nget v0.25 NZBGet v0.1 KLibido 0.2.2.2 nzbperl 0.6.2 hellanzb v0.5
<Mosi> SAM_theman: so i'm trying to play an MP3 with it, and it gives me the error Couldn't Open Audio
<thegladiator> itz working ?
<milamber> thnx thnx
<Mosi> i checked the permissions on the file, but i think it means my sound card
<davidX-> can anyone suggest a decent gui ftp client?
<NegativeSpace> Does anyone here use the FTB desklets?
<bpo88reloaded> hi
<FlannelKing> Gerwin538: it's best to just ask the question, instead of asking to ask.
<CookyPuss> davidX-, gftp
<thegladiator> davidX-, konqeror :)
<FlannelKing> Gerwin538: or, in your case, describe the problem.
<karen_> I installed the nvidia driver but it's not working, any ideas?
<Gerwin538> ok here it comes:
<davidX-> thanks :)
<Gerwin538> Uncompressing Linux.....
<Gerwin538> Ok, booting the kernel
<Gerwin538> Loading, please wait....
<Gerwin538> mount: mounting /dev/hdb1 on /root failed: Invalid argument
<Gerwin538> mount: mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory
<Gerwin538> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<Gerwin538> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<Gerwin538> BusyBox v1.00-pre10 (Debian 20040623-1ubuntu22) Built-in Shell (ash)
<Gerwin538> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Gerwin538> /bin/sh: can't acces tty; job control turned off
<Goldfisch> !tell Gerwin538 about pastebin
<Gerwin538> #
<HappyFool> man
<PieR> karen: edit xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia" in the device section
<robertj> fglrx is what I want right?
<Gerwin538> that's what i see when i want to boot ubuntu...
<karen_> why won't my nvidia driver work, I know I have the right one
<JumpMast3r> any body have any success upgrading a server from standard ubuntu server to ubuntu amd64 from CD, my predecessor didn't understand the difference... he installed the standard ubuntu on a dual chip dual core opteron server.
<per_> !<installling>
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, per_
<JumpMast3r> so i'm wondering how painful it is to do an upgrade without disturbing the server services
<per_> !<installing>
<ubotu> per_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NegativeSpace> Does anyone here use the FTB desklets?
<CookyPuss> !dmix
<ubotu> dmix is probably first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mikebot> is there any other way besides wine to run .exe's?
<madewokherd> dosbox if they're dos programs
<Blissex> mikebot: several, but depends on what you want to do.
<Mosi> mikebot: qemu?
<mikebot> Mosi, i don't know what that is
<_Felix> hola
<mikebot> i have this program for school, and its an exe that loads form a bunch of txts
<mikebot> and wine doesn't run it for some reason
<Mosi> !tell mikebot about qemu
<_Felix> it runs on Windows??
<mikebot> Mosi, thanks
<mikebot> _Felix, yes
<Mosi> mikebot: np
<_Felix> win32 api?
<mikebot> _Felix, i don't know
<_Felix> ^^
<tatters> how would I give apache wtie acess to  a folder called storage  chmod u+rw /var/www/storage   ?
<karen_> can anyone help me with Nvidia
<_Felix> what's the prob exactly?
<Mosi> Does anyone know where to get an MP3 plugin for XMMS that will work on PPC?
<_Felix> Can anyone help me with SM56?
<Makura> Could I get the entire 'mount' command for Terminal again?
<karen_> _Felix, you talkin' to me?
<Goldfisch> tatters: Possibly, apache is running under user account www-data. So, you would chown www-data /var/www/storage
<_Felix> i'm talking to more people. :)
<_Felix> you too
<_Felix> is there a prob with that? ^^
<joevandyk> Stupid networking question: if a 100mbps device is hooked up to a gigabit ethernet network, it won't slow all the traffic down, right?
<mikebot> why wouldn't wine run it if it is just an exe?
<LjL> !tell Makura about mountiso
<tatters> how can i find a list of all users, I am in a shell and user only show who logged in
<_Felix> mikebot: send me what you want to run
<Makura> LjL: Thank you. =] 
<Mosi> tatters: cat /etc/passwd :P
<mikebot> _Felix, okay, one moment
<karen_> _Felix, no, lol, my problem is I used synaptic to download nvidia driver and it's not working, I know I have the right one
<_Felix> which card?
<karen_> _Felix, Geforce4 MX
<_Felix> me to
<_Felix> *too
<_Felix> 440?
<mikebot> _Felix, it's a folder size 2.5 mb--it's already unzipped
<_Felix> huh
<_Felix> i've got 56K...
<oldbear> \join #ubuntu+1
<karen_> _Felix, I don't know... I just wanna know how to fix it
<_Felix> mikebot: what is it exactly?
<ubuntu> hello
<_Felix> You don't know what card you have?
<mikebot> _Felix, it's a program some professor at ucla made to run logic problems...you do derivations on it etc.
<_Felix> GeForce MX 440 or?
<kaede> hello
<mikebot> in it rather
<karen_> _Felix, I don't know if it's 440, how do I tell?
<ubuntu> I need help !!!
<LjL> !tell ubuntu about helpme
<_Felix> look in system?
<mikebot> _Felix, http://logic2k.humnet.ucla.edu/
<ubuntu> I can't install a router dlink Di-524 in linux someone can help me
<nige> what is happening?
<ubuntu> is a wireless router
<mikebot> _Felix, or here might have been better: http://logic2k.humnet.ucla.edu/download.cfm
<CookyPuss> !voip
<ubotu> CookyPuss: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CookyPuss> what are some good free voip programs, NOT SKYPE
<ubuntu> i search oer the internet and i can't find  any clue about....
<spiritz> CookyPuss: openwengo cvs
* madewokherd does "apt-cache search voip" and finds a bunch of things that may or may not be good free voip programs
<mikebot> _Felix, ?
<LjL> really only gnomemeeting, kphone and ohphone are voip clients in that list
<marlun> What was the name of the file I could edit and add a IP and name of a computer on my network so I can ssh to it using the name instead of the IP?
<LjL> marlun: /etc/host i suppose
<LjL> hosts
<_Felix> karen_?
<marlun> LjL: yes, thanks! =)
<karen_> _Felix, it's a Gforce 4 nforce
<mikebot> can someone help me get this program running in ubuntu?: http://logic2k.humnet.ucla.edu/download.cfm
<_Felix> huh
<_Felix> so it's new...
<_Felix> Wine beats XP in 65 tests.
<Unununium> Where can I find a package containing static libc?
<lusepuster> Hi there - I've been searching Google (perhaps not patiently enough, but...) and couldn't quite figure: Is there a how-to to run an existing windows install on a seperate partition as a guest system in linux? Like Mac-On-Linux does?
<_Felix> mike: so, do you have win too?
<_Felix> karen_: explain the problem again, please
<mikebot> _Felix, yeah, i have windows too
<thegladiator> does anyone know the key binding for next in amarok ?
<karen_> _Felix, I'm trying to get the correct driver for this, I thought I had the right one but, now I'm not sure.
<LjL> lusepuster: that's usually not really possible (almost) if you intend to also boot that partition from bare hardware
<vampierre> hello ! german speaking ubuntu user here ?? i need help to set my inet
<thegladiator> "next song i.e"
<_Felix> Oh
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<vampierre> Thank You
<Klohunt> I am trying to install the Java Runtime Enviornment, and im very new to Linux :( I downloaded the self extracting file jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin , but dont know what to do with it
<NoelJB> ompaul: FWIW, the dependency comes from debian, and is only being passed along by Ubuntu.  Still looking to see *why* debian's ntp packages require perl.  other distros do not.
<LjL> !tell Klohunt about java
<LjL> !tell Klohunt about javadebs
<_Felix> karen_: Well,
<montbazin> CHAT
<ompaul> NoelJB, interesting
<_Felix> what's the problem with screen?
<Klohunt> Thanks
<HappyFool> NoelJB: perl is needed for of debconf. using 'apt-cache rdepends' is fairly useful in tracing dependencies
<s|k> hrm
<_Felix> people, think i'll go to sleep
<karen_> _Felix, screen res is not working, display is very jerky.  I've done this before, but I don't remember which one it is...
<montbazin> CHAT
<_Felix> try all?
<LjL> montbazin: what are you trying to do?
<_Felix> mine worked automaticly after ubuntu installation
<_Felix> no upgradeing... but it's geforce mx 440
<montbazin> sorry i'm new to this list and I am just trying to find out how it works
<mikeazorin> installing kdelibs for some kde games on ubuntu, computer completely frozen
<mikeazorin> why?
<LjL> montbazin: well, i can tell you that typing "CHAT" in the channel won't do anything ;)
<NoelJB> HappyFool: the specific ntp package pulling it in is http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/ntp rather than others, and the file list doesn't imply why.  Perhaps you're right that it is necessary for a configuration script.
<Unununium> Err, any clues on the libc.a thing?  I have a /usr/lib32/nptl/libc.a but I need a 64-bit one.
<HappyFool> NoelJB: oh, right, -- didn't see that perl-modules dependency
<Jemt> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<montbazin> Thanks LjL I'm glad you saw me, am I doing somethig wrong ?
<lusepuster> Bump - how do I, if possible, run an existing WinXP install as a guest system in Breezy?
<SAM_theman> yo i keep on getting this error
<SAM_theman> configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<SAM_theman> whenever i try to compile somthing
<Unununium> !static libc
<ubotu> Unununium: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mikebot> can someone help me get this program running in ubuntu?: http://logic2k.humnet.ucla.edu/download.cfm
<LjL> montbazin: well yes and no... i was just wondering why you kept typing CHAT. if you had kept typing it i suppose you might have been kicked sooner or later
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Ping?
<cwillu> hey hey
<suryam> ho ho
<Klohunt> eno: Couldn't find package java-package    , but I have the multivers repos enabled
<montbazin> I thougt it was the way to enter to this list
<cwillu> hee hee
<LjL> Klohunt: try "sudo apt-get update". the package is there
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  one sec, waiting for my other machine to become responsive
<suryam> hum hum
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Just went to see a play
<avar> are there screenshots of the default dapper theme somewhere?
<Celestianpower> :)
<Klohunt> LjL: thanks, but I still get that error
<LjL> Klohunt: are you *sure* you have multivere enabled?
<lusepuster> avar, almost axactly the same as the default breezy, at least until now
<Klohunt> I now have all of the repositories enabled
<LjL> Klohunt: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<avar> mm, I heard something about a new theme
<cwillu> ya, sorry about last night;  got home (2am) fell right asleep
<avar> do the powerpc devs hang out in some specific place?
<Unununium> ... anyone?  I'm having zero luck finding an x86_64-compiled statically-linked glibc packaged as a .deb .
<Unununium> (x86_64-targeted, rather)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: No problem
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Others have been working on it all afternoon to no avail
<gleesond> does anyone know about s/pdif and soundmax drivers
* Celestianpower is doomed
<Klohunt> LjL: http://pastebin.com/596994  , thanks for your help
<suryam> woww! that Xgl looks soo cool
<NoelJB> HappyFool: speaking of dpkg ... how can I search globally to find out which package WOULD INSTALL strings?  aptitude search wasn't helpful.
<suryam> is it gonna be part of dapper?
<LjL> Klohunt: you don't have multiverse enabled
<Klohunt> really?
<Klohunt> what about the thing that says multiverse
<suryam> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<cwillu> Celestianpower: so ya, did your provider give you a sheet of information or anything?
<Klohunt> main restricted universe multiverse
<tristanmike> Klohunt, that's the "backport's" multiverse, not ubuntu's
<LjL> Klohunt: http://pastebin.com/596999
<LjL> Klohunt: yeah, except it's in backports only
<Celestianpower> cwillu: I fixed resolv.conf
<Celestianpower> nameserver 212.159.13.49
<Celestianpower> nameserver 212.159.13.50
<Celestianpower> nameserver 212.159.6.10
<Klohunt> ahh
<mikeazorin> how to run .jars on breezy badger?
<cwillu> didn't help I take it?
<lusepuster> Okay, another prob... I forgot to remove the cd from my sources.list before doing a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy, and now it chokes in some dependency problems. How do I get it back on track?
<Genfoo> what is a good and non-resource-hungry bittorrent client I can apt-get for dapper?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Nope
<godfathe1> how can i get my .m3u's to be associated with xmms..
<Genfoo> *ubuntu
<godfathe1> some text editor wants to always open them
<Genfoo> :P
<Klohunt> LjL: should I replace my file with yours?
<godfathe1> breazy 5.10
<LjL> Klohunt: yes
<Klohunt> ok
<gean> GUI- help , please : i use this File Brauser, naughtillus or so, HOW CAN I MARK files FROM one point TO an other one ?! (I must be mad to click on all 100 djvu files to add them to the Copy CD...) Please help me... (mkisofs & cdrecord is the bad techique... names get problems, are truncared, and i also want to delete some few files manually)
<LjL> Klohunt: or just add "multiverse" to your universe lines, which is what i did
<cwillu> when you do a host archive.ubuntu.com, does it still give that warning at the end?
<Genfoo> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: (Scatter-gather network file transfer), section net, is optional. Version: 3.4.2-3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 86 kB, Installed size: 536 kB
<Genfoo> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent is, like, totally, the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Genfoo> :)
<godfathe1> i'm looking in defaults.list under /user/share/applications
<yUSiyE> i have a quick question
<yUSiyE> i have ubuntu 5.10
<yUSiyE> is it easy to upgrade it to the new release flight 5 w/o download the image again?
<cwillu> Celestianpower: when you do a host archive.ubuntu.com, does it still give that warning at the end?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Yes
<Unununium> Maybe I'm asking my question in the wrong place (looking for static libc).  Where should I go?
<ompaul> gean, ctrl and click on the ones you want for many individual files / directories if you want a block shift and click on first and last
<cwillu> Celestianpower: can you paste-bin the output of 'host -v archive.ubuntu.com'
<NoelJB> ompaul: found it.  two of the utilities packaged by debian require perl.
<mikeazorin> rythmbox says that all of my mp3's are not audio streams
<mikeazorin> i thought rythmbox could play mp3's?
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kditty> mikeazorian
<gopi> I installed freevo successfully but when I try to invoke it by doing ./freevo it says something..... Can anyone help me in sorting it out ?
<kditty> go to the help file and read the restricted formats page
<lusepuster> mikeazorin, have you installed the mp3 decoding codecs?
<mikeazorin> no i have not
<mikeazorin> i shall
<kditty> no he hasnt
<kditty> because it did the same thing to me lol
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10018
<cwillu> thx
<erUSUL> gopi, posting the error msg in pastebin would help?
<Klohunt> LjL: Thanks, worked
<marlun> Is there a terminal based player which can play radio streams?
<gean> ompaul : it doesn' work : i click on some (1.st) file, then CTRL-click on some other (say 7.th one), and i have only 2 marked files, SHIFT-CTRL combination also fails...
<gean> ompaul : i want to mark some 100 files...
<Unununium> Bah, whatever...
<thegladiator> gopi, ??
<thegladiator> gopi, time ?! first time so late ? :)
<gopi> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10019
<mikebot> can someone help me get this program running in ubuntu?: http://logic2k.humnet.ucla.edu/download.cfm
<godfathe1> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17093 <--- this is gay
<dan_> i found this http://pastebin.com/597012 what it do when i stick it in the terminal?
<erUSUL> gean, shift+ click has always work here
<godfathe1> happening to me
<cwillu> Celestianpower:   paste me your resolv.conf
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Just did
<Celestianpower> nameserver 212.159.13.49
<gopi> thegladiator: yes ...what are u doing ?
<Celestianpower> nameserver 212.159.13.50
<Klohunt> Will it be necessary to burn another CD to update to Dapper Drake?
<mikeazorin> arrgh. kdelibs crashed apt-get while installing and now my dependencies are confused
<Celestianpower> nameserver 212.159.6.10
<thegladiator> gopi, pyt
<Klohunt> or will 5.10 be capable of updating?
<mikeazorin> fixed it, i think.
<tristanmike> Klohunt, you can update
<gopi> what ?
<tristanmike> !tell Klohunt about upgrade
<gean> erUSUL : GREAT, thanks !! SHIFT+leftclick does the job !
<thegladiator> gopi, python dood...have to sleep soon
<gopi> erUSUL: any idea ?
<dan_> i found this http://pastebin.com/597012 what it do when i stick it in the terminal?
<marlun> When doing a server-install is sound functionality installed too? Will I be able to listen to music from the terminal?
<Klohunt> tristanmike: thanks
<cwillu> Celestianpower:   you'
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  you're lying to me, you know :p
<ompaul> gean, Ctrl + Click  for selecting individual applications in a group  >>or<< shift and click  for groups mixing would not appear to be an option
<Celestianpower> cwillu: No :(
<godfathe1> IS IT POSSIBLE TO ASSOCIATE .M3U'S THAT DO NOT CONTAIN #EXTM3U WITH XMMS IN UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> gopi, the msg says to run 'freevo setup' have you tried that?
<suryam> meh... Xgl is just eye candy.. the "desktop" beneath it hasn't changed
<cwillu> !shout
<ubotu> shout is probably WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<tristanmike> godfathe1, please turn off your caps please
<godfathe1> woops
<ompaul> godfathe1, please do not use upper case - and I don;t know
<tristanmike> lol @ ubotu
<karen_> I really need someone to help me fix my resolution.  I followed the wiki and it's not working
<dan_> i found this http://pastebin.com/597012 what it do when i stick it in the terminal?
<gopi> erUSUL: yeah did that
<cwillu> Celestianpower:   the verbose lookup was still showing your router as the source
<gopi> erUSUL: let me show u... 1 sec
<tristanmike> karen_, what's the problem ?
<dan_> i found this http://pastebin.com/597012 what it do when i stick it in the terminal?
<lusepuster> Hey, I forgot to remove the cd from the sources.list before doing a dist-upgrade, and now I got stuck...
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oh
<lusepuster> How do I fix it?
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  can you humour me and paste the resolve.conf content into a paste bin?  it's hard to read in irc :)
<rambo3> just remove it
<rambo3> #
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Okay
<dan_> i found this http://pastebin.com/597012 what it do when i stick it in the terminal?
<CookyPuss> gizmo is good shit
<thegladiator> hmmmm is it possible that I set diff wallpaper for each workspace ?
<chimera321> don't think so
<karen_> tristanmike, all I have is 640x480, i'm also having problems with my nvidia.  I followed the wiki for that too and it's not working either
<tristanmike> dan_, please stop asking the same question, someone will answer if they can
<rambo3> what desktop manager
<thegladiator> okay thanks was thinking the same...nautilus ...using gnome
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10020
<rambo3> afterstep has that option for many wallpapers
<tristanmike> karen_, have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<ompaul> lusepuster, remove the CD from the sources list and do it again
<thegladiator> kde it is possible I know
<chimera321> really?
<chimera321> omg *goes to install KDE*
<karen_> tristanmike, let me try
<gopi> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10021
<lusepuster> ompaul, thanks, I already did it though...
<thegladiator> thanks lemme google on aftersteo
<Mosi> does anyone here use mpg321?
<tristanmike> karen_, just stick with the defaults (press enter) for all but the resolution
<rambo3> is that mp3?
<ompaul> lusepuster, apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<gopi> erUSUL: So it is fine.... but what else I can do? :(
<swim> hey folks can I install Dapper via a net install?
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  in your browser, go to http://cwillu.com/Celestianpower  (this is to get me your external ip)
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Done
<jmoncayo> does somebody know how to dmz with smartAX MT800
<erUSUL> gopi, you have to copy a file named local_conf.py.example to /home/gopi/.freevo/local_conf.py. it says it comes with freevo
<karen_> tristanmike, now what?
<thegladiator> rambo3, is afterstep a full desktop manager ? or just a file manager ?
<ubuntux> how do i give root permission for an user?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !networkinstall
<ubotu> Install without a cdrom, recommended for people with broadband https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<lusepuster> ompaul, thx again. Won't there be any broken dependencies?
<rambo3> i got crashing ubuntu , it just freezes IDE disk . dont know if its posible to repair it since session last < 2 min ,and only thing that helps is reset. need to reinstall to breezy .
<thegladiator> do you use it ?
<tristanmike> karen_, did you change to the resolution you wanted ?
<jmoncayo> does somebody know how to dmz with smartAX MT800
<karen_> tristanmike, yup, added the ones I want.  restart computer?
<erUSUL> ubuntux, add her to the admin group
<Managu> Question: Is there any way I can arrange to get sound out of VMWare player (which uses OSS sound) and Cedega (my choice, OSS or ALSA) at the same time?  I've tried esddsp to no avail =(
<rambo3> afterstep is an old window manager . dont know how if thay are active but it has unusal way of managing windows
<themachine> what options in synaptic check all packages if they're all up to date?
<rambo3> #afterstep
<thegladiator> thanks
<ompaul> lusepuster, just do it and find out your stuck at this time - it should fixe itself - and please take all talk of dapper to #ubuntu+1
<gopi> erUSUL: yeah I did that too...... let me show what it said
<tristanmike> karen_, log out, log in should be sufficient, but sure, why not, I always perfer the reboot
<thegladiator> i'll prefer to be a gnomer then
<karen_> tristanmike, okay, I'll be back if it doesn't work
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  paste me the output of 'host archive.ubuntu.com cwillu.com'
<lusepuster> ompaul, this is a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy :-)
<ompaul> lusepuster, work away
<lusepuster> ompaul, but it seems to work okay now...
<jacek> anybody from poland?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10022
<mikeazorin> how to play m4a files?
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<gopi> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10023
<tristanmike> jacek, lots of people i hear
<tristanmike> jacek, :P
<jacek> dobrze
<karen_> tristanmike, didn't work
<chimera321> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<lusepuster> mikeazorin, again you need the right codecs. Have you installed automatics?
<mikeazorin> automatics?
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<ompaul> !automatix
<mikeazorin> not if it wasn't on the restricted formats page
<tristanmike> karen_, and you can't change it in System - Preferences - Screen Resolution ?
<jacek> ;)
<lusepuster> oops....
<Amaranth> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<karen_> tristanmike, no, I had a hard time doing this before, I'
<chimera321> !rtfm
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chimera321
<lusepuster> didn't know that about automatix....
<farous> hi anyone know of a good light gui calendar and reminder program. I have remind here but was looking for other possiblities. PS not running gnome
<karen_> tristanmike, I'm putting ubuntu on a new computer
<Amaranth> lusepuster: don't use it
<gopi> erUSUL: seeing it ?
<lusepuster> Amaranth, Got it, and I won't recommend it to anyone anymore :)
<jacek> odpalilem linuxowska dystrybucje souleeka, czyli nicotine i mam caly czas offline
<jacek> orientuje sie ktos?
<themachine> any good KDE update programs. like one that tells you that there's new versions of programs.
<nalioth> !cz
<tristanmike> karen_, can you, on pastebin, paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file
<ubotu> nalioth: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<navarone> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<rambo3> tisina
<jmoncayo> does somebody know how to dmz with smartAX MT800
<ncp> anyone got any tricks to optimise ubuntu as server?
<sHaDe> n8 all
<gopi> erUSUL: are u there ?
<Amaranth> lusepuster: the echo stuff makes it automatically say say to things when apt says "This will break your computer! Are you really sure?"
<Amaranth> err, say yes
<karen_> tristanmike, how do I get that again, and how do I get pastebin, it's been so long since I've had problems
<durga> how  can i get evolution to minimise to the sys tray  ?
<tristanmike> !tell karen_ about pastebin
<nalioth> lusepuster: you'd be saddened by the numbers of folks who've had their boxen wrecked by it
<pablo928> I downloaded bbips as a .sh. I can open it with "sudo sh "location of file", but the images I create are owned by root. How can I install bbips from the .sh file?\
<erUSUL> gopi, you have to set some variables in the file. edit it. also you need to create a directory named /var/cache/freevo. you need to install some dependencies too. i think is to much work for newbie
<lusepuster> mikeazorin, , but easyubuntu lets you easily install all the restricted foormats and so, I would guess the codecs would be there
<wickers> I am reminded how much I hate doing tech work on Windows... bloody windows ME
<selinium> ompaul: is it you that has been pinging me?
<jacek> jest polski room?
* wickers curses 
<lusepuster> nalioth, I believe you.
<ompaul> selinium, no
<navarone> durga right-click and click "hide"
<nalioth> jacek: in #ubuntu-pl
<karen_> tristanmike, now what did you want pasted there and how do I get that file?
<erUSUL> gopi, have you tried to look for a prepackaged version or to use mythtv?
<jacek> dziki
<gopi> erUSUL: I tried to create directory... but its not possible to create directory in /var/cache !!
<rambo3> karen_ : sudo geti /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tristanmike> karen_, "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" paste that
<navarone> jacek, try /j #ubuntu-pl
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<Mosi> does anyone here used mpg321?
<lusepuster> bumping my ol question again; is there an easy way to run an already-existing windows install as a guest system in Ubuntu, sorta like MOL does it on PPC?
<orn> Howdy. I just updated to dapper drake, and oowriter is no longer installed and it says there's a dependancy issue. Anyone know what that's about?
<gopi> erUSUL: yes mythtv I struggled a lot to install :(
<erUSUL> gopi, you have to create it as root. with sudo.
<tristanmike> !tell orn about dapper
<gopi> erUSUL: Others like Zapper and TVtime viewer.... i am getting audio but no video :(
<nalioth> orn: join #ubuntu+1
<orn> oh, thanks
<Munchkinguy> I changed my desktop theme to "Clearlooks", but when I select text, it still turns brown. How do I change the colour of the "selected text background"?
<thephotoman> Lusepuster: Short answer: no.  Long answer: yes.
<Mosi> lusepuster: if you can image the drive with windows on it, try qemu or bochs
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  try this:  host -v archive.ubuntu.com 212.159.13.50
<jacek> na #ubuntu-pl jestem tylko ja ;/
<erUSUL> gopi, mythtv is in repositories you only have to fire up synaptic and install it
<thephotoman> If you define easy as "hacking a few text files, making too many symbolic links, and imaging the drive", then yeah, it's easy.
<gopi> erUSUL: FYI, mine is an Athlon64 system but Iam using Ubuntu for AMD64
<lusepuster> Mosi, image it? It's on a separate partition  on the same disk
<erUSUL> !tell gopi about mythtv
<anto9us> lusepuster, the problem there would be that your windows installation would be looking for the hardware it's set up on, a vm offers virtual hardware
<navarone> jacek, sry it's #ubuntu.pl
<Mosi> lusepuster: i don't know how to work with that. but try dd'ing the partition to a file, and run that file in the afore-mentioned programs
<karen_> tristanmike, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10024
<Mosi> lusepuster: i'm sure there are other ways to do it,  but that's what i would do
<lusepuster> Mosi, sorry for not knowing much... dd'ing?
<Lani> Hello, I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. I've installed with the default desktop installation but when xwindows starts the graphics is all wierd. Does anyone know how I can change the xwindows video mode?
<thephotoman> Weird?  How so?
<selinium> !logs
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, selinium
<cwillu> Lani: what video card, vintage of machine, monitor model?
<tristanmike> karen_, what if you change the refresh rate, does that give you access to other resolutions ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<anto9us> Lani, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but make a backup first
<Munchkinguy> tristanmike: I changed my desktop theme to "Clearlooks", but when I select text, it still turns brown. How do I change the colour of the "selected text background"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  still there?
<Mosi> lusepuster: dd is a command-line program to raw-copy binary data from a device, like your hard disk. but you need to know the start and end block of the partition, that's a little tricky to get
<Lani> cwillu: eh, it's kinda a long shot, but it's Microsoft Virtual PC ;)
<tristanmike> Munchkinguy, I don't know, I don't use clearlooks
<karen_> tristanmike, can't change refresh rate
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> ah
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Yes
<Celestianpower> Sorry
<Lani> anto9us: ok thanks, i will look there, thank you!
<cwillu> did you get that last command?  :)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Which?
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  try this:  host -v archive.ubuntu.com 212.159.13.50
<Munchkinguy> tristanmike: Then, how would I normally chage the selected text background colour?
<anto9us> Lani, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" then "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Mosi> does anyone know where i can get an mp3 plugin for XMMS, for PowerPC?
<pablo928> how can I install a .sh app?
<tristanmike> Munchkinguy, idk
<anto9us> Lani, to quickly restart X without a reboot press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Lani> anto9us: ok! thank you very much! trying right away!
<Mosi> pablo: .sh usually means just a shell script. It's not really a program, just a single file that runs shell commands. It should run from anywhere.
<jacek> navarone, thnx
<cwillu> This is linux, and saturday:  you're expected to be giving this your full attention dammit :)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10025
<erUSUL> pablo928, maybe sudo sh *.sh
<lusepuster> anto9us, scandinavian?
<tristanmike> karen_, when you did the dpkg-reconfigure, did you have an option of selecting "nvidia" as a driver and not "nv" ?
<anto9us> lusepuster, no, I'm English, I live in Wales
<Mosi> pablo928: does it not run where it is at the moment?
<Lani> anto9us: ok, thanks again!
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  hmm :/
<cwillu> that looks right
<erUSUL> pablo928, Mosi it can be a shar self-extracting compressed file
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Be back after a reboot
<cwillu> k
<Mosi> erUSUL: i see ^_^
<lusepuster> anto9us, Okay... 9 in the scaninavian languages is pronounced somewhat like 'nee', so it'd fit w your nick :-)
<pablo928> Mosi:rthe shell script which I would like to install as an app is bbips. I emailed the maintainer and he add4ed another function to it which isn't available through the repos yet.
<Munchkinguy> poningru: Perhaps you can help me with a problem?
<lusepuster> Mosi, about that guest system... seem like using wine is a lot easier...
<anto9us> lusepuster, my nick is meant to be pronounced as antoninus :)
<poningru> sigh
<poningru> dude randomly pinging people is not cool
<Mosi> pablo928: erUSUL has corrected me, there's an archive format also tagged .sh, that's probably what you have. He seems to know more about that than i do ^_^
<poningru> whats wrong?
<lusepuster> anto9us, Hmm.... rest my case then :-) I'll keep saying 'antonius'...
<swim> has anyone here gone from mandriva to ubuntu and stayed?
<orn> anyone know of a program that is able to open oo documents apart from oo?
* Managu pings everyone randomly
<dang`r`us> hey hey
<suryam> ho ho!
<poningru> orko: koffice
<dang`r`us> where do I get azureus for dapper?
<cwillu> pong
<Mosi> lusepuster: i'm on PowerPC, so i've never used Wine, since there's no PPC version.  Like is aid, i'm sure there are other ways that i don't know about, some probably easier. that's just what i would do.
<Munchkinguy> poningru: How do I change the background colour of background text?
<anto9us> swim, I went from mandrake to debian to ubuntu and stayed
* Mosi ICMP_REPLY Managu
<poningru> dang`r`us: you cant install azureus easily using apt-get because of dependence on java
<poningru> !tell dang`r`us about azureus
<swim> anto9us, can you remember what you like more about ubuntu over mandriva?
<poningru> Munchkinguy: what do you mean?
<lusepuster> Mosi, okay. I'm normally a ppc uder myself, and I love Mac-On-Linux and hoped for a kind of Windoze-on-linux here on my mom's box
<pablo928> erUSUL bbips was originally written as a bash script, I downloaded the newest version from the site as a .sh
<poningru> lusepuster: give here wine
<anto9us> swim, mainly the package management system and the repositories
<dang`r`us> poningru, thanks (I have java, but now I also have a link to the .deb!)
<poningru> !tell lusepuster about wine
<lusepuster> poningru, don't get ya?
<lusepuster> poningru, I know about wine, thanks
<poningru> oh ok
<Mosi> lusepuster: there are a slew of programs that will do that, but i don't know much about most of them. I would recommend looking into VMware
<cwillu> I've got an oven pan that I warped by accident;  how can I unwarp it?
<Mosi> lusepuster: er, VM
<jmoncayo> can sombody help me with html
<Lani> is there a keycombo for exiting xwindows? not only restarting it
<anto9us> swim, also, ubuntu is a great community driven distro
<Mosi> cwillu: /join #kitchenware
<lusepuster> Mosi, thanks
<cwillu> :p
<Mosi> jmoncayo: what do you need?
<Munchkinguy> poningru: I changed my desktop theme, but when I select text, it still turns brown. How do I change the colour of the "selected text background"?
<erUSUL> pablo928, it is a simple shell script just make it executable and owned by root and place it somewhere in your path (/usr/local/bin is a good place)
<swim> anto9us, because I used to use small distros like CRUX, and then Archlinux, but then I wanted something bigger that would "just work" so I could get more work done... unfortunatley although in a lot of ways I like ubuntu, i find a few things dont "just work" so Im considering trying one of the other big ones like Mandriva, or OpenSUSE
<poningru> oh
<poningru> Munchkinguy: uh that should have changed with the theme
<jmoncayo> Mosi: can you see if the apache server is up in my ip
<anto9us> swim, what are you struggling to get working?
<dang`r`us> arch lost me because of too much stuff breaking
<dang`r`us> now I'm running dapper and so far no meltdown ... good thing
<poningru> Munchkinguy: try another theme
<swim> anto9us, at the moment mostly burning... audio, as well as data
<Mosi> Lani: Xwindows is set up to respawn whenever it's killed in /etc/inittab. you probably don't want change that, but if you press ctrl-alt-F1 you can switch to a text terminal
<Munchkinguy> ok
<Mosi> jmoncayo: URL?
<anto9us> swim, have you enabled dma on your drive?
<Lani> Mosi: ok, thank you! :)
<swim> anto9us, I dont remember can I check from cli?
<Mosi> Lani: sure :)
<jmoncayo> Mosi: http://200.107.52.212
<Mosi> Lani: ctrl-alt-F through ctrl-alt-F6 are also terminals, giving you six to work with ^_^
<Mosi> Lani: F2
<anto9us> swim, hdparm /dev/hdc
<navarone> Lani ND CTRL ALT F7 WILL BRING YOU BACK TO GUI
<navarone> oopps sry for caps
<swim> anto9us, hmm using_dma = 0 (off)
<Mosi> jmoncayo: it's taking a while to connect
<anto9us> ubotu, tell swim about dma
<poningru> swim: !dma
<Silent_shadow900> hello
<poningru> or what he said
<Lani> ah ok, thank you all for your helpful input :)
<jmoncayo> Mosi: so it doesnt work?
<Mosi> Lani: no problem, glad i could help
<Silent_shadow900> I am in need of assistance. Would there be anyone here willing to help me?
<Mosi> jmoncayo: it's going to time out, it's been like a minute already
<dang`r`us> Silent_shadow900, just ask your question
<Mosi> Silent_shadow900 what's wrong?
<jmoncayo> Mosi: is that for some firewall blocking port 80??
<ClayG> how can i trouble shoot my MIC?
<Silent_shadow900> well, I've been trying to boot with the Live CD, but nothing happens when I restart the computer with the CD in the drive
<Silent_shadow900> Is there an option to boot the computer from a CD?
#ubuntu 2006-03-17
<tristanmike> Silent_shadow900, you have to enter your bios and change it to boot from cd
<lusepuster> okay, if anyone can help, my dist-upgrade has stalled on some dependency problem...
<navarone> Silent have you changed boot order in bios so that puter tries to boot from cd first?
<Mosi> jmoncayo:  i'd be willing to bet if you  have a firewall, it's dropping all packets to port 80
<Silent_shadow900> How would I go about doing that
<Silent_shadow900> ?
<Sunky> hi
<Mosi> jmoncayo: or it may not be letting server responses back to me
<tristanmike> Silent_shadow900, in most cases it's "Del" when the computer first boots up during the ram check
<cwillu> Silent_shadow900:  it's different on every computer :/
<Silent_shadow900> oh
<tristanmike> Silent_shadow900, "del" as in the "delete" key
<Silent_shadow900> because there's a split second before it boots windows when I start it up
<Sunky> can i see the .* files?
<malta_> could someone tell me why when i use 'apt-get install some_app' apt-get asks me to run 'apt-get update' and downloads a huge file (about 2 mb). I downloaded it 10 times already!
<poningru> Silent_shadow900: when you start up your computer look at the msgs at the bottom of the screen in that split second
<tristanmike> Silent_shadow900, it should say somewhere when you boot "Press BLAH to enter setup utility"  or similar
<swim> anto9us, ok Ill set it up but, why isnt that under some regular ubuntu setup guide,  that tells you everything one should setup theyre system like before everything works well
<navarone> Silent when the computer is first booting wait for message about setup and press appropriate key...usually "del" then you should be in bios setup and you can arrange the boot option so that it tries cd drive first instead of floppy or hard drive
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  hey there
<orn> my touchpad is really slow and not responding to xset changes. anyone got a clue how to make it more sensitive?
<Silent_shadow900> alright, thanks guys
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Hi
<poningru> Sunbug: what do you mean?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Mic just blew up
<poningru> err Sunky
<cwillu> neat
<poningru> Sunky: what was your question dude?
<anto9us> swim, it's a very young distribution, it's all coming together though, the wiki contains lots of useful stuff
<poningru> malta_: hmm you have to do that everytime?
<poningru> malta_: or periodicly?
<leogibson> why are the icons the same sizein ubuntu even when my resolution is cranked all the way up...ive seen this with other distros, both gnome and kde
<leogibson> is there a cmd to change this?
<Mosi> malta_: when you run 'sudo apt-get update' it does something liek going to all the listed repositories you  have in /etc/apt/sources.list and re-downloads the complete list of packages available from that repo. probably what's happening is the file you want just isn't available from your repos, so it htinks you need to updatee your list.
<leogibson> like "Appearences" in windows background
<malta_> poningru: time to time. looks like every time where i turn on the PC
<swim> anto9us, yes I like the wiki, but I wouldnt have been aware of that without asking in here and having people know what I should do
<Howitzer> Man, xubuntu rules
<Howitzer> i love it
<navarone> Sunky if you mean files that begin with "." then you need to enable viewing hidden files from the "view" menu option in Nautilus
<poningru> leogibson: icons are always the same pixels
<anto9us> swim, as I say, it's a great community driven distribution :)
<poningru> size
<leogibson> i dont really like that
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  next up; do a host archive.ubuntu.com <dns ip>, running it once for each dns ip address you had;  tell me if any of them show that warning message
<leogibson> is there a way to change this? using the terminal?
<leogibson> it reminds me too much of those kids MACs wed use in primary school
<poningru> leogibson: what icons do you mean? like the ones in the windows?
<poningru> like on the desktop
<Lani> When I try "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" I get this error message "(gedit:6131): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open displa:"
<leogibson> the icons on the desktop and the toolbars on all windows
<poningru> or the ones in the menu
<poningru> well the ones on the desktop are variable
<poningru> right click on it
<flux___> leogibson, you mean gnome?
<jaldhar> I upgraded from breezy to dapper and now gnomad2 doesn't work.  I think it is because udev makes USB devices readable by root only.  What's the fix?
<anto9us> swim, I think dma being enabled by default my cause more compatibility issues than it solves
<malta_> Mosi: I got it. But I downloaded a simple soft like gppp, gftp, mysql-server, apache.
<leogibson> gnome  yes
<flux___> leogibson, just the gnome theme (ugly human?)
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<jaldhar> needless to say it works if I use sudo.  But I don't want that obviously
<cwillu> !tell jaldhara about dapper
<leogibson> but is trhere a universal setting
<ompaul> jaldhar, ^^^^^^^
<poningru> leogibson: right click on it and click stretch
<leogibson> yes gnome breezy and dapper
<jaldhar> aah.  Right ho then
<Mosi> Lani: that's because gnome is running on a different server, there is no graphics to run gedit in from that terminal
<leogibson> is there a way to apply a certain size to all toolbars menus and icons all at once?
<dabaR> Lani: well, it means you can not open the disply for windows.
<leogibson> windows does this very easily
<flux___> does it?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: No errors
<dabaR> lani: Where are you typing this in?
<CookyPuss> anyone here use gizmo?
<flux___> leogibson, i got fed up with ugly huge gnome icons and installed fluxbox, but that was a mission in itself with font sizes etc
<Mosi> Lani: you can either run that command with the --display=0:0 option to run it in gnome, (which it sounds like is not working), or you can use a connad-line editor instead
<flux___> now i use xfe
<leogibson> xfe ok
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  okay, next, when you were repeating resolv.conf to me over and over again, were you reopening it each time, or did you just have the editor still open from before?
<leogibson> thanks
<navarone> flux___,  me too
<Lani> dabaR: I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1 in XWindows and got to a prompt
<navarone> xfce
<flux___> navarone, you must be a minimalist too ;)
<Lani> Mosi: Yes I need a command-line editor :) got a name? ;)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Still open
<Mosi> Lani: command-line, that is.  i like vi
<Lani> Mosi: ok!
<dabaR> Lani: gedit, and all other gui applications will never work in alt-ctrl-f1. use a text editor there, like vi or nano.
<cwillu> okay, on a terminal:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Mosi> Lani: other ones are Pico, which is simple and pretty easy to learn, or Emacs
<cwillu> and tell me if it's different
<navarone> flux...not really a minimalist...just trying to squeeze as much as I can out of four year old hardware
<Lani> ok
<lusepuster> Hi - there is some dependency problem blocking the finishing of my dist-upgrade from hoary. How can I get on? It says that dpkg is trying to overwrite some file that's also in another package...
<Mosi> Lani: if yoou don't know VI or Emacs, i'd say use Pico, because it's easy.
<slew> hi. does anyone know how to install a new mouse cursor theme?
<flux___> navarone, ahh :) well even on new hardware it's runs nicer
<Mosi> Lani: but if you plan on spending much time using connad-line editors, learn vi, because it doesn't suck :P
<Mosi> wow, how did i make that typo twice?
<navarone> flux i will post a screenshot...<s>
<Sunky> navarone, thanks
<dan_> when i try 2 unmout my windows partitions because they aint there any more i get the error message "umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda5 from /media/sda5" how do i fix that?
<swim> anto9us, is dapper useable enough for me to install it right now?
<anto9us> swim, I've not tried it yet
<anto9us> !dapper
<raz0r> can someone tell me why my max resol. is 1024? i checked xorg.conf 1152 is listed there but i cant choose it
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<dabaR> dan_: use sudo for now, and then fix your /etc/fstab to allow normal users to mount and unmount the drive if you want that.
<Lani> Mosi: ok, I try pico for now, I'm hoping to leave command-line behind for editing purposes as soon as I can get XWindows running properly ;)
<Mosi> Lani: good luck :)
<cwillu> Celestianpower: got that
<cwillu> ?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Sorry
<LjL> Lani: strangely enough, my X is working perfectly and yet i use nano (akast pico) for most of my editing ;)
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oh, it says something else
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  #%^^##  :)
<dan_> dabaR, i am the only user. and because they aint there any more i cant open them and access what i put on the other partitions.
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Is that good?
<cwillu> it's good in a bad way :p
<Makura> Question: Why is it when I start installing something that requires multiple cds, when it asks for the second CD, why can't I eject it?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oh :(
<Lani> LjL: hehe ok
<dabaR> dan_: are you saying you can not access the files?
<cwillu> Celestianpower: go to that tab I just opened on your irc
<Celestianpower> cwillu: I can't see any extra tab?
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> oh well, it was worth a shot
<dan_> dabaR, yeah.
<cwillu> anyway, paste me what the cat said
<navarone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10026   Sunky flux <--
<Celestianpower> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<cwillu> heh
<slew> hi. does anyone know how to install a new mouse cursor theme?
<cwillu> there's the problem
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Ah
<raz0r> can someone tell me why my max resol. is 1024? i checked xorg.conf 1152 is listed there but i cant choose it
<cwillu> anybody know how to make a manually entered dns server stick when you're using dhcp for everything else?
<dabaR> dan_: well, again, it is cause you allowed only the super user to use it. Or your system did anyhow. Can you join #dabaR? I am at work, and things scroll off the screen cause I can not constantly monitor this chat room.
<montbazin> hello, can somebody tell me how to install Skype ?
<Lani> I'm in the xorg.conf now, I have a Section called "Screen", I don't get it all, but all modes that ar listed is "1024x768", "800x600" and "640x480", which should be ok, but the mode i get looks more like 1280x512
<Celestianpower> !tell montbazin about skype
<Jemt> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<jmoncayo_> how can i know if ISP is blocking my port 80
<Lani> the difrent subsections have different depth, 1, 4, 8 and 15, but I don't know what that means?
<lusepuster> Weee.... Poor montbazin ;-)
<slew> navarone, what wm is that?
<breezy> can some one help me
<navarone> xfce...with dusky dark theme I think
<Jemt> breezy: Ask your question..
<lusepuster> breezy, depends on your problem :-)
<slew> sekseee
<cwillu> breezy, don't ask if you can ask, just ask :)
<montbazin> why poor montbazin ???
<Makura> Why can't I eject my CD?  I need to put in the other CD for an installation to continue but it's kind of hard when it wont eject. =p
<Lani> ah 16 and 24, probably color depth then :)
<lusepuster> montbazin, being flooded with bot-explanations about skype....
<Siddhartha211> how do i access Windows files on ubuntu?
<Lani> and it's set for 24, which should work
<breezy> How do i find my 2nd hard drive i've just installed breezy and i dont know where it is? i made sure in setup that i didn't wipe it.. its got all my music...?
<jmoncayo> how can i know if ISP is blocking my port 80
<slew> Makura, right click on the cd icon and choose eject
<Makura> slew: Doesn't work.
<dabaR> jmoncayo: do you have a router?
<Makura> slew: Some nonsense about it being busy. =\
<zyth> jmoncayo, call them and ask?
<navarone> slew...with custom icons I chose for volumes on desktop
<CarlFK> what is the name of the image-magick package?
<slew> =[
<Siddhartha211> how do i access windows files on ubuntu?
<montbazin> sorry, what do you mean, my english is not that good ?!?
<Siddhartha211> ubuntu live cd
<tristanmike> !tell breezy about windowsdrives
<tristanmike> breezy, see your pm
<zyth> So I have a weird issue.  I install Kubuntu, then my nividia drivers, all is well.  I install normal Ubuntu, then the nvidia drivers, and I get a nice 1" line on the side of screen that is white where windows will not go, but the mouse can.  Anyone ever seen anything similar before?
<CarlFK> imagemagick
<Siddhartha211> !tell Siddhartha211 about windowsdrives
<cwillu> Celestianpower: this might work
<cwillu> Celestianpower: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<FlannelKing> hmm, flight 5 is out.
<jmoncayo> dabaR: yes i do have an adsl router and a wireless router
<breezy> its not a windows drive its set as a rieser... my mate said it would work better
<Siddhartha211> can someone help me?
<Hobbsee> !tell Siddhartha211 about someone
<dabaR> jmoncayo: did you forward port 80 on both devices?
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Okay
<tristanmike> Siddhartha211, read your pm
<navarone> !diskmounter
<Jemt> FlannelKing: Yep, and it rox. I have just installed it today along with XGL :)
<ubotu> well, diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<slew> does anyone know how to install a new mouse cursor theme?
<Siddhartha211> OMFG I already stated my questions but you arent listening
<navarone> Siddhartha211, read the diskmounter iurl
<cwillu> find the section "iface eth0 ..."
<pdavid> afternoon all
<Genfoo> af. 2 u 2
<dabaR> OMGWTFLOLROFLMFAO
<Jemt> Siddhartha211: .......
<robinl1> ...
<Siddhartha211> diskmounter UL?
* robinl1 slaps dabaR 
<Siddhartha211> Jemt; what
<cwillu> probably be
<cwillu> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Siddhartha211> Jemt: what?
<robinl1> OH BEHAVE
<Lani> Wohaaaa! I changed the color depth to 16 and now it works! And it looks slick! :)
<robinl1> I STEAL YOUR MOJO!
<dabaR> :-D
<robinl1> XD
<Jemt> Siddhartha211: Relax, will ya' ?
<LjL> Siddhartha211: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter <- this one
<slew> Makura, try Applications, Sytem Tools, System Monitor and see if anything is using the drive
<lusepuster> pdavid, midnight here :-)
<Lani> Thank you all for your help! Very nice with such a helpful community!
<pdavid> lusepuster: where u at
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Yes
<Celestianpower> It is
<robinl1> i need to go sleep
<robinl1> so.. bye, lol
<Jemt> Nighty, robinl1
<slew> =] 
<jmoncayo> dabaR: i did dmz on both devices
<lusepuster> pdavid, Copenhagen, Denmark
<robinl1> Thanks, Jemt, Gnight all ^^
<cwillu> Celestianpower: actually forget that
<cwillu> :p
<dabaR> jmoncayo: that is not the same.
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Oh
<robinl1> no, that doesnt mean gnome-night
<Jemt> :)
<robinl1> or GnuNight
<crittafa> hola
<pdavid> lustpuster nice
<robinl1> it means Good Night!
<cwillu> Celestianpower: go to System | administration | networking
<pdavid> victoria, bc here
<Nessa> hi all
<Nessa> newbie here
<crittafa> hola
<robinl1> ALERT!
<pdavid> hi
<robinl1> NEWBIE DETECTED@
<Nessa> I need help with the codecs and stuff
<robinl1> PREPARING LASERBEAM
<Celestianpower> Okay
<Nessa> I can't play mp3 or any kinda movie
<jmoncayo> dabaR: so what should i do?
<tristanmike> !tell Nessa about restricted formats
<robinl1> LASERBEAM FIRES IN 3.. 2... 1..
<pdavid> which codecs?
<crittafa> de donde es
<Siddhartha211> LjL: how do i use this web page when im using live cd...because im on widnows right now and i cant access the internet from ubuntu because its AOL dialup
* robinl1 sees Nessa burn
<montbazin> hola crittafa
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> robin_>  caps off please
<Celestianpower> cwillu: Done
<LjL> Siddhartha211: you start up firefox, and go to it
<crittafa> lo siento mate
<zyth> I wish someone would release an Ubuntu build for those of us NOT in the US that already has all the silly restricted stuff
<robinl1> IdleOne: alrighty :P
<Nessa> I'm really sorry if I'm bothering you
<zyth> but alas, I will take the few minutes and manually install them ;)
<Siddhartha211> LjL: but i cant access the internet from ubuntu
<crittafa> gday
<Nessa> it's just this my first time with ubuntu
<Nessa> :)
<Siddhartha211> LjL: i have AOL dialup, which doesnt work with ubuntu
<Makura> slew: I have no idea what I'm looking for. =[
<pdavid> nessa: what are you trying to play?
<SAM_theman> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<SAM_theman> ?
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  you know your internal ip address?
<IdleOne> !tell Nessa about repos
<cwillu> 192.168.0.something?
<slew> does anyone know how to install a new mouse cursor theme?
<crittafa> first time ubuntu chat for mi
<Celestianpower> cwillu: 192.168.1.1 is what I type to load the settings for my router
<Siddhartha211> LjL: and anyways, i dont understand half the stuff in there, where can i get help with it
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  that's your router, what's your desktop?
<LjL> siddhartha211: can't you put that program on a floppy disk or a usb key or something?
<slew> Makura, you can try sudo umount /dev/hdd or /hdc, which ever is your drive.
<jmoncayo> monger: where you helpping me earlier
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  ifconfig in a terminal to find out
<montbazin> LjL her I am again, what must I do to quit the chat properly (sorry for my stupid questions)
<LjL> Siddhartha211: i think you simply need to run that script, though i never really used it
<Siddhartha211> LjL: okay, but how do i access the floppy, because livecd only detects my cd rom
<Siddhartha211> oh wait
<Siddhartha211> im so stupid
<LjL> montbazin: nothing special, just close the program. or "/quit"
<Siddhartha211> i can burn it on cd
<cwillu> Celestianpower:  once you know that:  in network settings, under the connections tab, select your interface (eth0), hit properties
<tristanmike> Siddhartha211, it's probably the size of a floppy
<montbazin> Thanx LjL
<jmoncayo> dabaR: what should i do man??
<LjL> Siddhartha211: you need to "sudo mount /media/floppy" to mount floppies, normally
<tristanmike> Siddhartha211, that file is 4.8 k
<Makura> slew: Hold that though, let me restart
<Siddhartha211> LjL: i got ubuntu this morning, where do i put this sudo mount thing
<vmware> lol
<vmware> stupid..me
<Celestianpower> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10028
<LjL> Siddhartha211: main menu / Accessories / Terminal
<cwillu> join #Celestianpower:
<cwillu> bah
<dabaR> jmoncayo: I am at work so I do not see all the posts right away. Patience;) You go into your router setup and forward port 80 to the IP address of the comnputer with the web server. If you want more info from me, come to #dabaR
<Siddhartha211> LjL: you said all i need to do is run the script...how do i do that
<tristanmike> Siddhartha211, in a terminal change directory to the file and type "./diskmounter" and that should get you going
<dabaR> tristanmike: chmod it first
<LjL> Siddhartha211: from the same Terminal i just mentioned, go to the directory where the program is (for example /media/floppy) by typing like "cd /media/floppy", then do "chmod +x name-of-the-program-file", then "./name-of-the-program-file"
<jason_> i downloaded the ubuntu installation files from the ubuntu ftp site, and i cannot find the actual image
<Formidable> Anyone here think they can help me with my problem encoding video into iPod format? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946&page=16
<tristanmike> dabaR, yeah, you got me, dang it!
<mikeazorin> when i'm running many programs, my mouse gets jerky, what should i do?
<Siddhartha211> LjL: sorry to be so stupid at ubuntu, but I have no idea what you mean by program file
<tristanmike> dabaR, thanks for keeping me on my toes :)
<LjL> Siddhartha211: the thing that you download from that site
<Siddhartha211> okay
<Siddhartha211> ill try it
<LjL> Siddhartha211: ok, let's restart from the beginning. write down what i'll say
<mikeazorin> many programs meaning gimp, rythmbox, firefox and OO.o. but i have 1gb ram
<caglar_> where is gnome saving the themes or window borders?
<LjL> Siddhartha211: when you are in the live cd desktop, go to the main menu, Accessories, Terminal
<Managu> Question: Is there any way I can arrange to get sound out of VMWare player (which uses OSS sound) and Cedega (my choice, OSS or ALSA) at the same time?  I've tried esddsp to no avail =(
<LjL> Siddhartha211: when the terminal starts, type:      wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<LjL> Siddhartha211: then type:     chmod +x diskmounter
<LjL> Siddhartha211: then type:    ./diskmounter
<Siddhartha211> LjL: but im not connected to the internet...AOL dialup doesnt work on Ubuntu
<LjL> Siddhartha211: right. i'm stupid
<SAM_theman> :p
<ubuntudengel> new ubuntu/firefox user here looking for java runtime environment... can anyone help?
<caglar_> where does gnome save the themes and window borders?
<LjL> Siddhartha211: so, the last two steps are still valid, but ignore the first step... instead, download the thing (the "diskmounter" file from that site) from Windows and put it on a floppy
<tristanmike> !tell ubuntudengel about java
<IdleOne> !tell ubuntudengel about java
<IdleOne> !tell ubuntudengel about repos
<LjL> Siddhartha211: when in Ubuntu, type "sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy", and then "cd /media/floppy"
<Lani> humm, next problem, ubuntu has not found my nic
<Yugoslavia> How do I assign a function to my Windows key?
<foxpaul> any ideas how i can run an x app on my server via an ssh connection(with it running on the server, not the client)
<Lani> but i don't even know where to start
<LjL> Siddhartha211: then, as before, "chmod +x diskmounter", and "sudo diskmounter" (i didn't mention "sudo" before, but i think it'll be needed here)
<ruzgar> what are the windows emulator programs (like wine) ?
<IdleOne> Lani>  System > Administration > Networking and enable eth0
<IdleOne> !tell ruzgar  about wine
<IdleOne> !tell ruzgar  about cedega
<Siddhartha211> LjL: okay, and then what should happen
<dabaR> Yugoslavia: Sistem> Administracija>Kybd shortcuts.
<LjL> Siddhartha211: so, summarizing again -- download "diskmounter" from Windows, put it on a floppy, then from ubuntu, "sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy", "cd /media/floppy", "sudo chmod +x diskmounter", "sudo diskmounter"   (yeah, that's another sudo that might be needed)
<Yugoslavia> DabaR, thank you!!! :)
<ubuntudengel> new ubuntu/firefox user here looking for java runtime environment... can anyone help?
<Siddhartha211> LjL: and then once all of that is done what should happen?
<LjL> Siddhartha211: then you should have your windows drives mounted, under the /media directory (in sub-directories like /media/hda1, or similar). use the graphical file browser (= windows explorer) to find them
<IdleOne> ubuntudengel>  look for a msg from ubotu  on your screen
<Siddhartha211> under the media directory...which is in file system?
<dabaR> Yugoslavia: mane na muce, tell me if that was what you were looking for.
<ubuntudengel> thanks!!!
<Yugoslavia> Yes, it was.
<IdleOne> you are welcome
<Siddhartha211> LjL: under the media directory...which is in file system?
<Lani> IdleOne: Thank you! That were really easy :)
<dabaR> Yugoslavia: OK.
<dabaR> Yugoslavia: you know you are living in the past?;)
<IdleOne> Lani>  most of the time it isnt :)
<LjL> Siddhartha211: yes... if i recall correctly, under Gnome you have a "Places" menu, which has "/" in it among other things. click on it, and then navigate to "media", and "hdwhatever"
<IdleOne> Lani>  glad it worked :)
<Lani> IdleOne: hehe :)
<cshaman> hello, world
<Siddhartha211> LjL: will i have to do this everytime i use livecd
<beefsprocket> has anyone managed to get a lexmark z60x printer working in dapper?
<LjL> Siddhartha211: yes
<IdleOne> hello cshaman
<Siddhartha211> LjL: okay thanks
<Drac[Server] > My gtk-gnutella is messed up. Can somebody give me a few IP addresses from the "GnutellaNet" section to connect to so I can jumpstart my network?
<Jimmey__> Guys, I got a serial port terminal, can I use this to install Ubuntu on a monitor-less PC, if I connect to it with an ethernet cable?
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<caglar_> does anyone know where gnome saves its window border themes?
<we2by_> hi
<IdleOne> caglar_>  system prefrences themes
<we2by_> how do I disable the minimize animation?
<cshaman> i'm having slight troubles with configuring my partition table on this new ubuntu install...
<beefsprocket> IdleOne: ah, much quieter there, thanks
<IdleOne> beefsprocket>  no problem
* IdleOne is 4 for 4 lol
<CanadianSnow> so, what should I use to play movies?
<cshaman> usually i use the installer's auto-partition scheme -- essentially a root partition with the boot loader on it and a swap partition...
<Drac[Server] > beefsprocket, how big is the harddrive?
<LjL> CanadianSnow: Totem, Kaffeine, VLC, mplayer, xine-ui... pick your choice
<dabaR> caglar_: art.gnome.org faq section maybe.
<cshaman> but this time i want to try having a seperate partition for /home so i don't have to backup my files with new os installations etc. and possibly a partition for /usr?
<Makura> Why can't I eject my CD?  The button doesn't work, right click > eject doesn't work, umount doesn't work.  I need to eject and put in another CD for the installation to continue. >_<
<Drac[Server] > CanadianSnow, mplayer is good. I've yet to try VLC, but I hear it's awesome. You need the w32codecs package, first, though.
<CanadianSnow> Totem wont work
<pedro> hi, any one here with the Segmentation Fault problem on FF1.5.0.1 ?
<Mosi> rumor has it dapper has gone stable
<cshaman> the problem is that i don't know what size to specify for each partition -- what size is adequate etc.
<Mosi> does that mean there's also a stable PPC release, or does that take more time?
<mikebot> can someone help me get this program running in ubuntu?: http://logic2k.humnet.ucla.edu/download.cfm
<CanadianSnow> how do I get the w32codecs then?
<CookyPuss> anyone here use gizmo
<we2by_> how do I disable the minimize animation?
<Celestianpower> !opera
<ubotu> [opera]  not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<LjL> !tell CanadianSnow about w32codecs
<LjL> !tell CanadianSnow about restrictedformats
<dabaR> Mosi: lies! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight5
<Drac[Server] > cshaman, how big is the harddrive?
<Makura> No one?
<Drac[Server] > cshaman, also, are you dual booting? How much memory do you have?
<cshaman> Drac[Server] , the size of the harddrive is 8.6 gigabytes
<cshaman> Drac[Server] , i am not dual-booting.
<BBHoss> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cshaman> Drac[Server] , I have 128mb of RAM
<BBHoss> !javadebs
<fade_> hello
<Jimmey__> Guys, I got a serial port terminal, can I use this to install Ubuntu on a monitor-less PC, if I connect to it with an ethernet cable?
<Mosi> dabaR: thanks :)
<dan_> !tell dan_ about mp3
<mikebot> or rather, can soemone help me run an exe that doesn't work in wine?
<fade_> anybody know about w32codecs at amd64-based system?
<dan_> how do i play mp3s?
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CanadianSnow> thanks gtg bye
<Drac[Server] > cshaman, okay. You'll want to make a separate home partition for backup, too. This is a wise decision. Go to "manually edit partition table" - I suggest ReiseFS for slow harddrives. Make a 3GB ReiserFS partition for root and mark the bootable flag, then make 5GB a ReiserFS home partition. Finally, make the remaining space swap. The partition is easy to work with. Don't worry.
<IdleOne> mikebot>  you can check for compatibility on www.winehq.com I believe
<we2by_> how do I disable the minimize animation?
<mikebot> IdleOne, it's like a program a professor made that i have to run
<z6bt> hello i would like to know what i ahve to do to dual boot ubuntu and windows?
<mikebot> IdleOne, it isn't like WoW or anything
<IdleOne> mikebot>  chances are it wont work then
<fade_> we2by_, i think in gnome config
<mikebot> IdleOne, there is no way to get it to run in ubuntu?
<cshaman> Drac[Server] , thanks very much
<mikebot> IdleOne, it's just an exe and some text files
<Drac[Server] > cshaman, the home partition will make reinstallation/upgrading much easier for you - it'll save your main files and program preferences in a separate partition that can be retained in any kind of reinstallation of Linux.
<IdleOne> mikebot>  you can try cedega
<mikebot> !cedega
<we2by_> fade_, where is gnome config?
<Lani> And now I'm _adding_ Eclipse to my installed applications, if this works it's superb! :)
<we2by_> how do I open it?
<IdleOne> mikebot>  I understand but it doesnt mean that it will be supported by wine
<mikebot> IdleOne, this progam doesn't need directx api
<mikebot> IdleOne, oh i don't care if i need to use wine or not, i just need to get it to run
<fade_> etc/gnome may be. i'm newbie too )))
<anto9us> mikebot, what's the program written in? Can you get the source code?
<cshaman> Drac[Server] , is it worth making a partition for /usr? i wouldn't think so because the file structure could change among different linuces, but just out of curiosity...
<caglar_> how do I get a text bar in nautilus instead of the directory icons in under the menu?
<mikebot> anto9us, i can check the documentation, one moment
<Madpilot> caglar_, Ctrl+L
<dabaR> z6bt: I install windows first to the first partition, and then install ubuntu after that. It just works from there on.
<mikebot> this is the program btw:
<mikebot> http://logic2k.humnet.ucla.edu/download.cfm
<fade_> anybody here use amd64-based mashine?
<Drac[Server] > z6bt, First make a Windows installation, defrag the harddrive in Windows, then use gparted on an ubuntu live CD to resize the partition down to your liking (leave a good amount if it's for gaming). Then install Ubuntu on the remaining space and be sure to say yes to the option to write the GRUB bootloader to the master boot record.
<Cryption> I use AMD64
<cwillu> !1.0.0.0
<caglar_> Madpilot: how do I make it applied for everytime?
<Drac[Server] > cshaman, No. Not at all. That's just the next default. Make it swap.
<caglar_> because when I click on another folder it gets normal again
<fade_> Cryption, do you have installed w32codecs?
<mikebot> also, the documentation says this: At present, the program runs only in a computer lab, and only on a PC.  It can run on a MAC with a PC emulator, and on Windows running over VMWare for Linux.
<z6bt> Drac[Server] : its not for gaming do you have a suggesstion of how big the partition should be resized?
<Cryption> Yes i do
<fade_> Cryption, i don't find it
<fade_> where?
<Cryption> Did you grab them through Synaptic?
<fade_> no
<z6bt> Drac[Server] : i read somewhere that i dont need to use gparted with a live cd because theres an option to resize during the install is thsi true?
<Cryption> What distro are you using?
<Lani> and now I'm running Eclipse :)
<we2by_> fade_, just found how to do it :)
<Madpilot> caglar_, I'm actually not sure - have a look thru Edit->Prefs
<Celestianpower> !1.0.0.0
<fade_> breezy
<Cryption> Ubuntu?
<Cryption> k
<Lani> is everything this simple?!?!? :)
<anto9us> mikebot, it looks like the exe is just an installer, maybe you can decompress the files from it?
<fade_> 5.10] 
<fade_> 5.10
<Drac[Server] > z6bt, it is, but I'd favor gparted. It's up to you.
<Cryption> Load up Synaptic (Package Manager) and search for w32codecs
<mikebot> Antiquitus, i don't know what that means
<mikebot> anto9us, **
<Cryption> They are not installed by default
<fade_> i'll try
<we2by_> 10 more days for the next Ubuntu version.. :\
<Cryption> 10 more days?
<Drac[Server] > z6bt, if it's not for gaming, and you're not going to install or save much on that partition.. um.. 5GB should be fine. If it's a big drive, give it a bit more. Also consider making a fat32 partiton in the Ubuntu installer's manual editor if you'd like, so you can share files between Windows and Linux via a partition.
<Cryption> Try 6 wks
<Madpilot> !tell fade_ about w32codecs
<we2by_> Cryption, i think so
<anto9us> mikebot, try opening the exe with Archive Manager
<z6bt> aright
<we2by_> wait, that was the realease shedule for fc5
<Cryption> April 15th was the Release Date for 6.04
<z6bt> thanx
<Cryption> Now it is up for delay
<we2by_> next ubuntu release will be in April
<Lani> allthou I didn't get the latest version :/ ;)
<Cryption> Maybe
<fade_> Madpilot, i have seen that))
<Cryption> Read on launchpad
<Cryption> Mark's proposal is there
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Drac[Server] > Cryption, what's all the hype about Dapper having problems? My various Dapper installations are running fine. o_O
<Cryption> and this channel will be used to debate the delay
<mikebot> anto9us, Could not open "Logic2K.exe"     Archive type not supported.
<Cryption> I don't know
<Cryption> My dapper installs function correctly
<mikebot> anto9us, or open the install one with it?
<dabaR> Cryption: it will be no such thing, there are other ubuntu channels for that.
<cshaman> Drac[Server] , i appreciate every bit of help you've given me! should i mark the swap partition as 'primary' or 'logical'
<fade_> Cryption, may be i have a trouble with repositories list? i can't find it
<Cryption> k
<Cryption> I am on FC4 right now
<anto9us> mikebot, install cabextract and try again
<Kr0ntab> hows everyone doing?
<fade_> Madpilot, thanks anyway
<Madpilot> fade_, follow the URL the bot sent you - w32codecs are not in Ubuntu repos anymore
<Drac[Server] > cshaman, I don't think it matters. I always go with primary, though. You're very welcome. Enjoy your new Ubuntu system. ^_^
<stpere> Drac[Server] , Dapper will be supported much longer than older ones have been
<Cryption> I'm sorry but I don't have Dapper installed in my VMWare at home
<mikebot> anto9us, is that in synaptic?
<BBHoss> java should be installed by default in ubuntu
<stpere> Drac[Server] , maybe they want to be sure to get it right
<anto9us> mikebot, yes, in universe repository
<fade_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<BBHoss> its a pain in the ass to use all the java-tools and crap to install
<Drac[Server] > stpere, ah, I understand. gtk-gnutella doesn't work on it yet, I noticed. >_>
<mikebot> sudo apt-get install cabextract
<mikebot> ha look at that, first time i figured out a command
<anto9us> mikebot, it's just that the program is actually java, if you can extract the java executables they may work
<cwillu> SpComb:   found the mystery of the 1.0.0.0
<Drac[Server] > Speaking of gtk-gnutella, can somebody PLEASE give me a couple IPs to drop in the "GnutellaNet" section? I really need to get my searches going. x_X
<mikebot> anto9us, same error
<fade_> Madpilot, there is no packages for amd64
<skip> can someone please point me towards a repository (such as antesis) where I can get sun-j2sdk, libdvdcss etc. I've tried a few antesis mirrors and none seem to be working
<sorush20> hi guys here to help..
<BBHoss> you should just be able to install with apt, and it automaticly make symbolic links for ff
<Madpilot> fade_, no, because they're Win32 codecs - you're out of luck if you're running a full 64bit install
<Cryption> fade_ Are you using an Athlon64?
<anto9us> mikebot, talk with your professor and see if he/she will give you the source code
<sorush20> skip: try source-o-matic website
<IdleOne> !tell skip  about java
<fade_> Madkiss, yes
<mikebot>  anto9us ah, it isn't my professor, it's a professor at a diferent university
<BBHoss> i hate java anyways
<Jimmey__> Guys, I got a serial port terminal, can I use this to install Ubuntu on a monitor-less PC, if I connect to it with an ethernet cable?
<sorush20> IdleOne: that was not helpfull..
<mikebot> anto9us, is there no way to run this thing in an emulator or anything?
<sorush20> skip: !source-o-matic
<Madkiss> fade_: wtf
<Drac[Server] > All I need is for somebody to start gtk-gnutella, wait a minute, check the IPs that show up in their GnutellaNet section and tell me a couple. If I put one in, it'll lead to a bunch of others and I'll be all set. This is a small bug that has yet to be noticed in the program. :\
<fade_> !wtf
<ubotu> wtf do you mean, fade_ ?
<skip> thanks ppl
<BBHoss> trying to get java to work so i can make my grandmother happy
<sorush20> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Cryption> fade_ If you are using an Athlon64 and your media player is 32-bit they can use the 32bit w32codecs
<Madpilot> BBHoss, Sun doesn't allow Java to be distributed that way
<anto9us> mikebot, yes, you could install qemu and windows inside of it
<IdleOne> sorush20>  why not?
<BBHoss> i know, but they should
<Cryption> gcj is a OS jvm
<mikebot> anto9us, haha well i have dual boot set up, i just didn't want to have to use windows
<anto9us> mikebot, qemu is like vmware
<Madpilot> BBHoss, the wiki's Java page is fairly easy to follow - have you seen it?
<fade_> Cryption, i use fully 64-bit system
<BBHoss> yeah
<sorush20> IdleOne: he wanted a repository
<caglar_> how do I change the location bar of nautilus to a textbox? (not CTRL+L)
<mikebot> !qemu
<ubotu> from memory, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<NickGarvey> what is the command to hardlink something?
<IdleOne> sorush20>  he wants to install java sdk
<we2by_> how do I change the icons size??
<Cryption> fade_, Sorry about that, I assumed you were mixing it up
<BBHoss> i got it installed
<erUSUL> NickGarvey, ln
<BBHoss> after installing all of those packages
<dabaR> we2by_: icons on your desktop?
<fade_> Cryption, ok
<sorush20> we2by_: tell us gnome or kde?
<we2by_> yep
<we2by_> gnome
<Cryption> fade_, Why do you run all 64-bit anyway if you don't mind me asking?
<dabaR> we2by_: right click and use an option there. I bet you will guess which one.
<tristanmike> we2by_, in nautilus?
<BBHoss> another thing that bugs me..
<BBHoss> is that the codecs for totem aren't already installed
<BBHoss> this is a huge hassle for a new user
<we2by_> I want to change the size of the icons on my desktop
<Cryption> That is because of legal issues
<dabaR> we2by_: right click on one.
<Cryption> And differs with the distro
<sorush20> we2by_: sorry I don't use gnome? you can try kde its a lot more intuitive..
<Madpilot> BBHoss, again, crap like mp3 has legal issues
<Drac[Server] > BBHoss, there are.. yeah. Legal issues.
<fade_> Cryption, i don't understand...
<mikebot> anto9us, well thanks for your help
<mikebot> cya
<IdleOne> BBHoss>  simple reason is Ubuntu could install EVERYTHING by default but it would take 5 cd install is that what you want?
<fade_> my english is not so good
<sorush20> we2by_: but to save you installing kde just wait for someone else to help you..
<yoda> can someone please tell me where my slave drive has gone after installing breezy after dapper?
<Jimmey__> In Gnome, change the icons name to '', and then click on "stretch icon"
<BBHoss> why does windows have mp3 support by default
<tristanmike> BBHoss, you'd be surprised to find out how many "popular" codecs are encumbered by patent issues
<dabaR> we2by_: there is an option, like resize icon.
<Madpilot> BBHoss, because MS pays for it
<tritium> BBHoss: they pay the licensing fees
<BBHoss> ok
<Drac[Server] > BBHoss, Microsoft licenses all sorts of crap. Complain to Microsoft if you care so much. It's their fault. :P
<BBHoss> can't we write our own mp3 codec?
<tristanmike> BBHoss, because Microsoft has payed for the royalties and in turn, you pay them
<anto9us> yoda, it won't have gone anywhere, it's just not mounted
<cwillu> bbhoss, it's a patent issue
<sorush20> yoda: try to type df see what is mounted..
<sorush20> yoda: sudo df
<cwillu> if you write one, you owe the patent holder a fee
<tristanmike> BBHoss, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<BBHoss> why can you apt-get the codecs ten
<Drac[Server] > BBHoss, that wouldn't be legal. Microsoft is evil, yes? :)
<yoda> ok i'll try
<cwillu> even if you discover it independantly
<we2by_> thanks :=)
<erUSUL> BBHoss, there are a lot of ones but still they use patented tecnology
<tristanmike> BBHoss, that's with a sudo, and it's with breezy
<Cryption> Microsoft allows the W32 codecs to be distributed
<dabaR> we2by_: $20.
<BBHoss> brb
<yoda> its not mounted... how do i mount it?
<Cryption> That's why
<Madpilot> !tell yoda about mount
<dabaR> Cryption: says who they allow that?
<Cryption> And the MP3 codecs are technically not legal, thus the reason they are not usually included
<tristanmike> Cryption, no they don't, technically you have to own a copy of windows to use their codecs and even that's sketchy
<we2by_> dabaR, that is cheap for such a great support
<Celestianpower> IdleOne: Synaptic and apt work!
<Celestianpower> :D
<Celestianpower> cwillu is a superstar :)
<IdleOne> Celestianpower>  happy to hear :)
<sorush20> yoda: i would recommend a little reading on the man mount.. but generally sudo mout /dev/hd?
<fade_> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, totally, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<tristanmike> Cryption, same with the fonts, that's why they've been removed
<Drac[Server] > I REALLY need those GTK-Gnutella IP addresses... D:
<sorush20> yoda: i would recommend a little reading on the man mount.. but generally sudo mout /dev/hd? /media/hd?
<Cryption> The way I understood it is that they are distributed under a license that is quite broad
<cwillu> IdleOne, if you ever hear somebody else with the same problem, hit up !1.0.0.0
<Cryption> They were doing the same with their Fonts remember, until they decided to be evil about that ;)
<IdleOne> cwillu>  k lemme check it out
<tristanmike> Cryption, they are much more evil about their video ;)
<Cryption> The MS TrueType fonts was by them initially
<Cryption> oh ok
<Felesh> hi
<Cryption> News to me
<IdleOne> cwillu>  Ill try to remember that
<yoda> i'm missing the mtab and fstab folders... that was where it looked
<Cryption> I don't really care because I don't usually need to use the windows codecs
<Felesh> is hope that the next ubuntu will have the new xgl of novell????
<Cryption> ;)
<we2by_> http://www.cinaq.net/Screenshot.png <-- my Ubuntu desktop. installed today
<tristanmike> Cryption, i suppose uber-technically, you should extract the codecs yourself, but who can be bothered :P
<Cryption> XGL is not stable yet
<gean> bye-bye all ! May the spirit of ubuntu be with you !
<Cryption> And will most likely be ready this Fall
<tristanmike> !tell Felesh about xgl
<sorush20> yoda: do you know about tab completing my name ?
<fade_> i have mounted ntfs-drives, but i can't read it. it says, i haven't enough access
<tristanmike> Felesh, see your pm for all the xgl glory
<Cryption> It is under heavy dev, and many of the vid cards don't have DRI support yet
<Cryption> and won't for several months
<yoda> ???
<tristanmike> Cryption, but it is available for dapper
<Cryption> Yes
<BBHoss> back
<BBHoss> alright
<Cryption> It is available in FC5, Novell 10.1 as well
<Cryption> But not on by default
<IdleOne> yoda type soru and hit tabkey
<tristanmike> it's beautiful :')
<yoda> ok
<BBHoss> having trouble with the codecs i installed
<Cryption> You have to enable it at your own risk
<Cryption> ;)
<tristanmike> for that, I'll take the risk :P
<cwillu> it also doesn't like 16bit mode, which is all I have :(
<BBHoss> i have totem set up correctly in ff
<dan_> anything good i can do on linux over XP?
<Cryption> Well you should look up whether you vid card is supported
<Celestianpower> How come inform doesn't appear in the applications list after getting it with Synaptic?
<Cryption> nVidia does not
<Cryption> Only ATI
<tristanmike> BBHoss, for video streaming "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<BBHoss> when i try to go to break.com, it always like segfaults or something
<Cryption> nVidia is working on their closed DRI implementation for their drivers as we speak
<yoda> sorush20: i get it now...
<sorush20> yoda: so do I
<tristanmike> BBHoss, works for me :)
<Cryption> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000734.html
<Felesh>  i know what is xgl, and how can i install, but, i want to know if is hope that in the next ubuntu (drapper) xgl will be stable?
<cwillu> I'm read that you can use the current prop nvidea drivers with xgl via mesa
<yoda> does anyone know what it means when you dont have a fstab folder of mtab folder
<Cryption> Shuttleworth Proposes Delaying Ubuntu Dapper
<BBHoss> so mplayer is better than totem?
<soLOs> hello all
<IdleOne> Felesh>  no it wont be stable
<soLOs> i'm new to ubuntu
<Cryption> xine is great too
<sorush20> Felesh: that would depend on the ati company
<void^> all the new eyecandy works with 3d accel only.. which doesn't work with oss drivers for most current boards.. sort of stupid
<Cryption> you have to have an fstab folder
<IdleOne> soLOs>  welcome
<Cryption> it stores your file system information
<Cryption> ;)
<soLOs> can anyone help me with a problem i have after running ubunto 5.0 live cd?
<thelsdj> how do i disable bash completion addon?
<sorush20> BBHoss: yes it is
<Celestianpower> How come inform doesn't appear in the applications list after getting it with Synaptic?
<IdleOne> soLOs>  ask your question
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<tristanmike> BBHoss, better? well it does handle the streaming internet better
<gabe> whats up
<gabe> hos
<gabe> POOP
<gabe> POOOOOOOOOOP
<gabe> sadklfasf
<gabe> poooooooop
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Celestianpower> And what's with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i10031 ? I can Skype perfectly...
<Jimmey__> Guys, I got a serial port terminal, can I use this to install Ubuntu on a monitor-less PC, if I connect to it with an ethernet cable?
<IdleOne> errrr
<yoda> does anyone know what it means when you dont have a fstab folder of mtab folder
<Cryption> 6.04 Flight 5 was released today
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> Seveas>  he left :/
<soLOs> ok thanks. i using dell inspiron 1100 but i can't seem to change the screen resolution...
<soLOs> whats the problem?
<Seveas> IdleOne, I saw - thanks anyway for poking 
<IdleOne> no problem
<Cryption> X doesn't recognize your screen
<Seveas> anto9us, ?
<Cryption> that is the problem with your Dell Laptop
<thelsdj> anyone know how to disable the bash completion stuff?
<AMCDeathKnight> guys I want to clear some hard drive space up what directories can I clean up?
<anto9us> Seveas, in offtopic
<Celestianpower> How come inform doesn't appear in the applications list after getting it with Synaptic?
<Celestianpower> And what's with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i10031 ? I can Skype perfectly...
<soLOs> Cryption yes i noticed. is there a way to fix it?!
<cwillu> thelsdj, /etc/bash.bashrc, and look it up on google;  there's quite a few things to play with there
<LjL> AMCDeathKnight: probably the contents of /var/log, and you could run "sudo apt-get clean"
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<erUSUL> !tell soLOs about fixres
<LjL> AMCDeathKnight: do not remove the *directories* in /var/log though
<AMCDeathKnight> Hmm
<linuxN00B> HI I am having problems instaling a flash player I went to the ubuntu user guide and input  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla and that did not work
<linuxN00B> any ideas
<linuxN00B> ?
<Madpilot> Celestianpower, not everything has a menu entry by default
<AMCDeathKnight> Couldnt find clean package
<IdleOne> !tell linuxN00B  baout repos
<erUSUL> thelsdj, edit your bashrc
<Celestianpower> Madpilot: Oh - can I create one?
<tristanmike> !tell linuxN00B about flash
<LjL> AMCDeathKnight: uh?
<Felesh> linuxN00B, you need a beet repository
<AMCDeathKnight> Someone told me to apt-get clean
<IdleOne> !tell linuxN00B  about repos
<Madpilot> Celestianpower, yes - right-click on the menu, hit Edit Menus
<z6bt> hey tell me if this pick up line will work
<thelsdj> thanks guy, i found Alt+/ which appears to get around file type restrictions so that should be good for me
<LjL> AMCDeathKnight: yeah, i did. did you by any chance type "sudo apt-get install clean"?
<z6bt> whopps wrong channel
<z6bt> sorry
<Mosi> does anyone know where i can get plugins for quicktime and flash for Mozilla that will work on PowerPC?
<AMCDeathKnight> Yes
<iguel>  /server irc.fansub-irc.org
<LjL> AMCDeathKnight: which is wrong - "sudo apt-get clean"
<ozrg> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<AMCDeathKnight> It goes back to prompt
<dabaR> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<whiter> hello, in gnome how can i make the menu bigger
<whiter> its very small now, i want the icons bigger and such
<Felesh> AMCDeathKnight, apt-get clean, drop all the files that you have downloaded with apt in the past
<LjL> ozrg: ubuntu ships with Gnome, kubuntu with KDE
<AMCDeathKnight> i c
<dabaR> whiter: change the resolution is one way.
<whiter> hm
<whiter> i dont think thats it
<erUSUL> ozrg, one uses gnome the other kde as desktop envoirment
<dabaR> whiter: that is what I do.
<whiter> it was fine before i rebooted
<whiter> same resolution
<wickers> dabaR, no no
<IdleOne> whiter>  System > Preferences look in there you will find it
<whiter> k
<ozrg> gnome and kde whats the difference?
<dabaR> wickers: you have a better idea?
<Madpilot> ozrg, they're different desktop enviroments
<LjL> ozrg: they're two different desktop environment. made by different people, written in different languages, running different programs
<whiter> IdleOne what am i to be looking for?
<Felesh> AMCDeathKnight, if you want to delete the files with rm, you can drop the .deb files into /var/cache/apt/... directory
<yanis> hi, is there any virtual package to install the whole kde desktop at my ubuntu5.10?
<IdleOne> whiter>  anything to do with appearence?
<wickers> dabaR, whiter, system > preferences > file management > icon size
<tristanmike> ozrg, the difference is basically how everything looks and interacts
<erUSUL> ozrg, too long to tell shortly without gross simplification
<looksaus> hi, question about dapper and via chipsets
<cwillu> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<whiter> heh
<ozrg> which one is better?
<LjL> yanis: kubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> yanis, kubuntu-desktop
<yanis> thanks
<FlannelKing> ozrg: neither.  theyre different.  Suiting different niches.
<Madpilot> ozrg, better is a matter of debate :P (and holy wars)
<tristanmike> ozrg, that is a matter of preference
<LjL> ozrg: if one was definitely "better", ubuntu would only ship one
<erUSUL> ozrg, the one you like much
<ozrg> lol
<dabaR> wickers: you tested that?
<wickers> just now.. and it does not work.
<wickers> :(
<dabaR> ya:)
<tristanmike> ozrg, use both and decide for yourself, most apps are interchangeable between the two
<IdleOne> ozrg>  did you get your answer? lol
<dabaR> wickers: I just change the resolution size, and make the icons a little smaller.
<Celestianpower> Where does Synaptic save programs?
<looksaus> I managed to force dapper to install onto my via 82c586 chipset based machine
<wickers> you could always increase the panel size...
<ozrg> yes, got my answer thanks a lot! :))
<LjL> Celestianpower: in /var/cache/apt i would think
<ozrg> but i have a problem when installing ubuntu
<looksaus> after adding pci=noacpi and ide=nodma command line options at startup
<wickers> but that only changes the icon size of the panel icons, not the menu
<ozrg> the canderas dos appears.
<FlannelKing> So, what do you guys think about the proposed delay in dapper?
<looksaus> but the installed system hangs on boot
<LjL> ozrg: ... the what does what? =)
<linkd> FlannelKing: delay?
<dabaR> wickers: which would perhaps change the menu size. THose are all good ideas, though.
<looksaus> any suggestions?
<whiter> wickers i dont see 'icon sisze'
<AMCDeathKnight> My ipod has a Backup/Movies directory. I also have a partition on my computer named Scratch where I save stuff that I can share between Windows and Linux. How do I set up rsync to keep the Scratch Movie directory up to date with the ipod Movies directory?
<IdleOne> FlannelKing>  if it means that it will be more stable. I'm all for it :/
<wickers> whiter, yeah, I'm not sure...
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, I think that's a perfect discussion for -offtopic :)
<wickers> it should be simple.
<wickers> maybe in gconf
<FlannelKing> tristanmike: I don't see how it would be offtopic.
<whiter> oh i see it
<ozrg> when I try installing ubuntu, boot it from the cd, i get a dos screen which only allows me to type commands
<whiter> didnt work though
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, because this is strictly a support channel
<dabaR> wickers: I do not expect it to be possible at all.
<LjL> FlannelKing: look at the topic, it says "official ubuntu support channel". is that a support question? :)
<whiter> ozrg, thats not a dos screen...
<IdleOne> FlannelKing>  here is for help there is for talk :)
<FlannelKing> psh.
<Madpilot> ozrg, try typing "startx"
<Madpilot> ozrg, with no quotes around it
<BBHoss> are you passing any boot commands? or are you just pressing enter?
<CrackersKeenan> quick question for everyone: if i upgrade from hoary to breezy, will my home directory be overwritten?
<looksaus> CrackersKeenan, no
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Mosi> CrackersKeenan: no
<CrackersKeenan> as far as i know i didn't put /home on a different partition
<ozrg> whiter: what is it then? they have told me that it has nothing to do with linux.. would typing startx work?
<CrackersKeenan> ok thanks looksasus andmosi
<whiter> ozrg i dont know, never tried the live cd
<LjL> is it just me, or the !upgrade factoid doesn't make much sense right now?
<ozrg> its installation cd.
<whiter> they said it isnt a linux question because you said "dos"
<whiter> technically its a terminal
<Celestianpower> Oh no
<AMCDeathKnight> ....
<IdleOne> ozrg>  pop in the install cd and hit enter for the default installation
<Mosi> CrackersKeenan: if you're really worried about it, just tar -cf /.home_backup.tar ~$LOGNAME
<tristanmike> ozrg, did you press "enter" at the boot prompt ?
<megaherz> is there anyone familiar with cvs who can help a man that is about to lose his mind? please!
<ozrg> i havent
<ozrg> let me try that
<Celestianpower> I just accidentally removed the applications, places and settings menus from my top panel
<ozrg> ill commit suicide if that works
<Celestianpower> How do I get them back?
<Mosi> CrackersKeenan: er, no -f.  tar -c /.home_backup.tar ~$LOGNAME
<IdleOne> ozrg>  also good idea to read what is on the screen :)
<cwillu> megaherz:  I have a passing familiarity with it
<anto9us> Celestianpower, right click, add to panel
<BBHoss> don't commit suicide
<ozrg> ok thanks
<cwillu> although the loosing one's mind thing is typical of cvs :p
<BBHoss> killall self :)
<tristanmike> lol @ BBHoss
<Celestianpower> anto9us: Okay
<IdleOne> BBHoss>  does that work?
<IdleOne> heh
<champ> anyone know where i can download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-5.10.zip at? I am getting 2kb/s off ubuntu.com
<anto9us> Celestianpower, add the menu bar
<megaherz> I've been fighting for a couple of hours trying to setup a pserver that I could use locally
<BBHoss> if you have a program named self thats hooked up to your heart, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<megaherz> I followed several tutorials and checked the docs without any results
<Celestianpower> anto9us: Yay! Thanks!
<megaherz> I always get Connection Refused
<looksaus> hm, I have a system here that locks up hard after having installed just fine
<BBHoss> whats the problem
<BBHoss> megaherz
<champ> anyone know where i can download Ubuntu VMWare Player Virtual Environment: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-5.10.zip at? I am getting 2kb/s off ubuntu.com
<megaherz> I try to setup pserver to access my local cvs repository
<IdleOne> !vmware
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<BBHoss> and you get connection refused>
<megaherz> yup
<BBHoss> does local mean on the same computer
<megaherz> yes
<BBHoss> hmm
<quickblaine> hi all, im a bit of a noob, and i need some help, what shud i do?
<anto9us> quickblaine, just ask :)
<erUSUL> !help
<champ> anyone know where i can download Ubuntu VMWare Player Virtual Environment: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-5.10.zip at? I am getting 2kb/s off ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> quickblaine>  start by asdking a question
<Mosi> quickblaine: you should ask your wuestion so we can help you :P
<exacube> get a 9mm gun
<megaherz> the steps seem very straightforward, but there may be something missing, I don't know
<exacube> and play around with it
<tristanmike> ask a question quickblaine
<exacube> until *something* happens
<bjornkri> !something
<ubotu> bjornkri: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bjornkri> ah, just curious
<megaherz> if I intended to just backup my code, I could use the command line
<megaherz> but I'm developing on Eclipse, and I can't just use the local commands, it only supports rsh or pserver
<quickblaine> right, basically i installed ubuntu about 2 hours ago, expert installation cos i didnt wanna lose windows. for some reason it wont pick up my mouse and i have to use my trackpad (how do i fix that) and also, when i try to open a number of different apps, like add new apps and networking, nothing happens. i need networking to setup my wifi card
<BBHoss> try rsh to you local setup then
<champ> anyone know where i can download Ubuntu VMWare Player Virtual Environment: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-5.10.zip at? I am getting 2kb/s off ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> !tell quickblaine  about mouse
<IdleOne> !tell quickblaine  about wifi
<BBHoss> quit spamming champ
<megaherz> could do that...
<IdleOne> !tell quickblaine  about repos
<LjL> quickblaine: that, i think, is a consequence of you chosing the "expert" mode. the "expert" mode creates a root password, which interferes with the working of control panel applets
<megaherz> I'll be back, after some swearing ;)
<BBHoss> ok
<LjL> quickblaine: by the way, as far as i know, "normal" install is definitely not going to destroy your windows.
<looksaus> hm, I just wiped my parents' old debian machine and installed dapper, not without hickups
<quickblaine> thats what it said inside the CD sleeve
<skreet> Does Ubuntu have *any* NTFS write support. And if not does anyone know where I can go to impliment such a feature?
<nscheper> could someone point me in the right direction for info on setting up an SMP kernel in a new ubuntu install?  I can't seem to find a simple HOWTO.  I'm running a dual PIII-800
<LjL> !tell quickblaine about root
<champ> anyone know where i can download Ubuntu VMWare Player Virtual Environment: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-5.10.zip at? I am getting 2kb/s off ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> skreet>  ntfs is read only
<LjL> quickblaine: that site should explain you how to remove the root password
<looksaus> -> had to throw undocumented pci=noacpi ide=nodma at the installer
<skreet> IdleOne: There has to be write support somewhere..?
<erUSUL> skreet, look for captive driver iirc
<tristanmike> quickblaine, that is poor wording
<tristanmike> quickblaine, on the sleeve that is
<IdleOne> skreet>  no there doesnt ...ask windows about it
<looksaus> the machine is installed now, but the kernel gives a hard lock in a very early stage
<looksaus> any suggestions?
<quickblaine> soz about my wording lol, thanks very much all will check out the links now
<Jimmey__> He meant the sleve's poor wording.
<Jimmey__> *Sleeve.
<tristanmike> quickblaine, not your wording, the wording on the sleeve
<IdleOne> quickblaine>  start with the repos one
<quickblaine> lol
<quickblaine> repos one? eh?
<IdleOne> repositories
<quickblaine> which one is that?
<IdleOne> universe/multiverse
<quickblaine> oh rite
<tristanmike> quickblaine, the "default" installation will let you choose where you want to put it, if there's something there, it will erase it, if you choose to put it on free space, your good to go
<quickblaine> should i just remove linux and do it agen?
<quickblaine> i havent installed anything new so there nowt lost
<IdleOne> quickblaine>  you could do that if you feel more comfortable with it
<spoop> what exactly is this new iso out
<Jimmey__> quickblaine - You from the UK?
<quickblaine> yup
<edcorcoran> I Have a total newb question.
<quickblaine> so if i reinstall, will i still have to do the mouseand wifi  thing?
<tristanmike> and we have an answer
<tristanmike> ....probably
<edcorcoran> I can't figure out how to search for a file or folder.
<Jimmey__> locate <filename>
<looksaus> edcorcoran, ubuntu version?
<edcorcoran> How do I do it in the GUI?
<mikere> edcorcoran: apt-get install slocate
<edcorcoran> I'm using Breezy Badger
<tristanmike> Places-Search for files
<edcorcoran> From Nautilus?
<mikere> edcorcoran: then locate <myfile>
<looksaus> mikere, the man is asking for a gui tool...
<lontong> excuse me, what is service named lpp source:127.0.0.1 with the same destination???using port 631
<LjL> edcorcoran: try what tristanmike said
<Jimmey__> Something to do with printing, I think
<quickblaine> whats the best way to uninstall linux?
<LjL> lontong: the CUPS web interface i guess
<lontong> i see
<mikere> looksaus: bah only as an afterthought.  I'm *sure* he really wants to use CLI tools!
<edcorcoran> I don't see "search" in the places bar in Nautilus
<Jimmey__> quickblane: I use the liveCD or the install CD to delete the linux partition.
<Stormx2> Where does firefox store it's cookies?
<edcorcoran> Well, I want to know how to do it in the terminal, eventually. But first I want to learn the GUI.
<anto9us> lontong, that's your shared printer
<tristanmike> quickblaine, yeah, just delete the linux partitions (both ext3 and swap) then automatically configure the free space
<looksaus> edcorcoran, it definitely will be there in Dapper; sorry, no access to a breezy machine right here
<imagemaker> I wonder if anyone can help me solve a problem.. on boot, my local filesystems fail to mount
<lontong> and what about device sit0 ipv6 tunnel
<Xenguy> edcorcoran: if you have fast hardware, 'krusader' is a decent file manager (does nautilus not have a search function?!?)
<anto9us> lontong, that's so you can access ipv6 addresses
<Xenguy> bbl
<tristanmike> edcorcoran, Place - Search for Files   on the menu bar
<erUSUL> imagemaker, any error msg?
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2, In your profile folder somewhere (~/.mozilla), not sure of the subfolder structure.
<lontong>  why i ask this, because i cant use synaptic or apt anymore
<edcorcoran> I can't imagine Nautilus not having a search function.
<Mihir> LjL: this is Siddhartha 211
<Xenguy> tristanmike: phew
<Mihir> LjL: are you there
<anto9us> lontong, what do they say to you?
<IdleOne> !1.0.0.0
<ubotu> 1
<LjL> Mihir: yes
<edcorcoran> It's like a on OS not having a compiler.
<linuxN00B> Thanks everyone for the Help!
<edcorcoran> It just doesn'6t make any sense.
<linuxN00B> Thankyou
<Mihir> LjL: What you told me to do didn't work, they said that they couldnt find /media/floppy
<anto9us> edcorcoran, you have search, it's on your places menu
<erUSUL> edcorcoran, Places->Search in menubar
<lontong> i`ll show the output ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<edcorcoran> Thanks!
<edcorcoran> I found it.
<lontong> please help
<flummoxed> come someone please help me with this problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=814660#post814660
<edcorcoran> I was looking at the Places sidebar in Nautilus, not the Places menu on the main menu.
<edcorcoran> what is the real name for the menubar at the top.
<tristanmike> edcorcoran, lol
<Mihir> LjL: so i went to Computer, and i saw a floppy icon, and when i double clicked it to mount it, it said that the UDI was the problem
<lontong> i used to install proxify but now had uninstalled
<flummoxed> im trying to resize my breezy partition and install dapper, but its givin me crap
<tristanmike> edcorcoran, ready for this.....The Menu Bar
<LjL> Mihir: UDI? i do not know what that is
<imagemaker> erUSUL I have only been able to recognise the error on the kubuntu display as the system boots... it simply says mounting local filesystems fail... so ho hum, after some searching around I have not found much at all
<Mihir> LjL: any ideas what I should do to mount it
<edcorcoran> Makes sense. Thanks tristanmike
<Mihir> i tried clicking on /dev/fd0 but it says that it is inaccessible
<LjL> can the live cd not mount floppies using "sudo mount /media/floppy"?
<tristanmike> edcorcoran, :P lol No probs
<Mihir> when i do that
<erUSUL> imagemaker, so the boot process fails?
<Mihir> it says
<anto9us> lontong, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<flummoxed> can someone please help me with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=814660#post814660
<Mihir> state the file system
<edcorcoran> I have another question. I'm trying to install Firefox 1.5.0.1
<lontong> ok i`ve check it
<mikebot> anyone here know any formal logic?
<Mihir> so i added that vfat thing but it still didnt work
<lontong> and whatshould ?
<edcorcoran> I downloaded the tarball from the firefox website, but I'm a little confused on what to do next.
<Madpilot> !tell edcorcoran about ff1.5
<edcorcoran> SHould I just decompress it and then copy it over the firefox folder in my file system?
<tonyyarusso> flummoxed, The one thing I can tell you is that the scsi/sata naming confusion is normal.  As far as the partitioning, it involves lvm and stuff, which I've never tried, so can't really help you there.  Also, when you're not getting an answer, wait a while (I've been told >= 8 minutes), since someone who knows may have joined since you asked last.
<imagemaker> erUSUL yes, all the processes succeed other than mounting local filesystems...
<Madpilot> edcorcoran, no - see the URL the bot just sent you
<flummoxed> does anyone know what the LVM and ext3 filesystems mean?
<anto9us> lontong, it should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<LuKe-LuKe> hello, is it possible to run acrobat reader on amd64?
<edcorcoran> awesome, checking the link
<LuKe-LuKe> also as a plugin to firefox
<LjL> Mihir: i'm a bit confused about that. you could try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /any/directory/that/actually/exists".... like, first create a directory, e.g. "mkdir /home/username/floppymount", then "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /home/username/floppymount"
<erUSUL> imagemaker, have you tried rescue mode?
<mikebot> what do you guys use as a text editor for python?
<Jimmey__> Kate's good
<looksaus> mikebot, vi? gedit?
<Unity> mikebot: vi, emacs, kate, kdevelop
<lontong> actually mine is much longer because i added it manually
<mikebot> you use more than one?
<Unity> mikebot: anything but idle
<flummoxed> thanks tony, didnt see that
<imagemaker> erUSUL, yes I did, but when there I didnt know what to do.. I ended up reading a load of info on mounting, but didnt find the solution
<mikere> mikebot: I like vim for most purposes - kates good too
<mikebot> Unity, how can i get vi?
<lontong> because needed for instyalled previous software
<Unity> mikebot: type `vi` at a shell
<quickblaine> whats the windows command for the thing where you edit partitions?
<flummoxed> but still... anyone else know?
<anto9us> lontong, sudo apt-get update
<LuKe-LuKe> hello, is it possible to run acrobat reader on amd64?
<LuKe-LuKe> gparted
<mikebot> Unity, ah, thanks
<lontong> i`ve done that to
<looksaus> LuKe-LuKe, no experience with that, but evince runs fine
<lontong> but with errors
<Unity> mikebot: warning, it takes a while to learn
<erUSUL> imagemaker, you get to the terminal in recue mode?
<mikere> mikebot: if you haven't used vi/vim much you will want to read a tutorial on it.
<anto9us> lontong, what errors?
<LjL> "a while"
<imagemaker> erUSUL yes mate...
<mikere> Unity: I teach grade 9/10 students the basics in one lesson.
<Unity> mikebot: if you are not willing to learn, you may prefer a graphical editor
<mikere> like kate
<looksaus> LuKe-LuKe, I might be telling you something you already know, but it's a really fine and well integrated pdf reader
<tristanmike> mikebot, you can type "vimtutor" for vim's tutor
<Unity> looksaus: it's not really fine...
<imagemaker> erUSUL terminal as root
<LuKe-LuKe> looksaus, thanks but i have to view the page on which i can only view the pdf, not download
<Unity> looksaus: takes a long time to sample certain pdf pages, and it shows others incorrecly
<mikebot> tristanmike, mikere  Unity okay, thanks
<mikere> tristanmike: better to google for a tutorial.  I spent 2-3 hours figuring out the vimtutor my first time, lol
<erUSUL> imagemaker, try a mount -a
<lontong> most of them like this Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages
<lontong>   Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refus ed)
<looksaus> Unity, file bugs, and be patient...
<LuKe-LuKe> looksaus: can i make it with something else that acroread
<LuKe-LuKe> ?
<coz> has anyone here used root-portal i can;t seem to get it to run under dapper
<lontong> and this Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<lontong> this is the last pats E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lontong> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<looksaus> LuKe-LuKe, if you can view it, you can also download it
<anto9us> lontong, please use my nick, when replying type anto and press tab to complete it, I see now you had a proxy set up
<imagemaker> erUSUL thank you, will do that very soon, I wonder if you could tell me the precise syntax to type as I am a bit new to this?
<BlueEagle> lontong: are you attempting to atp-get more than once?
<erUSUL> lontong, use pastebin
<BlueEagle> lontong: Is synaptic or another package manager running?
<anto9us> lontong, your proxy setup has caused the problem
<Unity> looksaus: or work on it myself, or use acroread
<erUSUL> imagemaker, just type "mount -a" (without quotes) and hit enter
<lontong> anto9us,i"m sorry this is my first time ion irc
<LuKe-LuKe> looksaus: tell me how! this is http://aiw2.uspto.gov/.aiw?Docid=20050264680&homeurl=http%3A%2F%2Fappft1.uspto.gov%2Fnetacgi%2Fnph-Parser%3FSect1%3DPTO2%2526Sect2%3DHITOFF%2526p%3D1%2526u%3D%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsearch-bool.html%2526r%3D2%2526f%3DG%2526l%3D50%2526co1%3DAND%2526d%3DPG01%2526s1%3Dauto.TTL.%2526s2%3Dfocus.TTL.%2526OS%3DTTL%2Fauto%252BAND%252BTTL%2Ffocus%2526RS%3DTTL%2Fauto%252BAND%252BTTL%2Ffocus&PageNum=&Rtype=&SectionNum=&id
<LuKe-LuKe> key=219793498125
<anto9us> lontong, no problem :)
<LuKe-LuKe> this is a page with us patents
<LjL> gaa, is that even a url?
<Unity> beautiful link you got there
<looksaus> ah, LuKe-LuKe , nice...
<LuKe-LuKe> thanks :)
<imagemaker> erUSUL thank you very much mate will try it now b4n
<LuKe-LuKe> sorry for that
<anto9us> lontong, reconfigure your network and make sure your gateway is set to your router
<robertj> heya all. I'm running quake3 on breezy and getting a weird delay on input, anyone else got the same config
<Mihir> LjL: wait, i create a random directory anywhere and then mount it?
<anto9us> lontong, I'm only guessing that this will solve it though
<lontong> anto9us, actually i dont have proxy
<LjL> Mihir: yeah. (mount *on* it, actually. you mount /dev/fd0 on it)
<lontong> anto9us, idont have router
<anto9us> lontong, you had one, it's left its configuration
<Mihir> wait so i create a directory, and what is the specific command i do?
<tonyyarusso> Mihir, mkdir
<LjL> Mihir: "mkdir /some/directory"
<lontong> anto9us, i used to configure proxify, but i ve uninstall it
<looksaus> LuKe-LuKe, looking at it...
<LuKe-LuKe> thanks ..
<anto9us> lontong, that's the problem, your system is still looking for it
<Mihir> LjL: thats the command to make the directory
<tonyyarusso> Mihir, Yeah, just read that.
<Mihir> LjL: but how do i mount fd0 on top of that?
<Mihir> LjL: what is the command for that
<anto9us> lontong, make sure the gateway is set to your network card
<lontong> BlueEagle, syn/apt isnot running when i use it
<swim> hey folks what do you all use on breezy, for music playback?
<LjL> Mihir: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /some/directory". i did say this though
<anto9us> lontong, this is usually eth0
<Jimmey__> I use Xfmedia
<lontong> anto9us, yes i can see etho
<BlueEagle> lontong: Then it might be a lock file left by an unclean shutdown perhaps.
<ardchoille> Anyone know where I can get some debian artwork besides the *-look.org sites?
<anto9us> lontong, wait, I'll see what I can find out about proxify
<murtun> hey all
<looksaus> LuKe-LuKe, as explained in the manual on the site, these are tiff files
<Jimmey__> Yes. I-R-R-tist.
<BlueEagle> lontong: ps aux|grep apt
<lontong> BlueDevil, opps last time syn is running this is the update result W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<lontong> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<murtun> what kinda power management (laptop wise) does ubuntu use..
<LuKe-LuKe> looksaus: where?
<looksaus> the images you pointed at...
<LuKe-LuKe> sorry
<anto9us> lontong, there's no package named proxify
<BlueEagle> lontong: sudo apt-get update
<smo> breezy doesn't seem to see lvm groups that hoary does .. what changes should I be looking for ?
<lontong> BlueEagle, wat is ps aux .....?
<Phoul> Hello
<Phoul> I have a non responding program that i dont know how to kill
<murtun> anyone what kinda power management (laptop wise) does ubuntu uses..
<LjL> Phoul: "kill -s 9 pid". you find out the pid by typing "ps aux"
<murtun> is there any point downloading some more powermamangement apps?
<BlueEagle> lontong: ps lists running processes aux are flags to give useful info and |grep apt searches for strings containing apt (synaptig aptitude apt-get)
<lontong> anto9us, are u sure...its proxyify or sumthin to make me invisible
<Mihir> LjL: when i try to create a directory it says permission denied
<BlueEagle> lontong: for more info type: man ps
<BlueEagle> lontong: and: man grep
<Phoul> umm
<Phoul> its not listed
<Jimmey__> sudo mkdir /some/dir
<BlueEagle> lontong: man is the command to list the manual pages for commands.
<LjL> Mihir: even if you create it in your home dir (/home/username/somedirectory) as i suggested?
<Phoul> I thought i killed it before but it just sat there
<BlueEagle> lontong: always use man <command> when people tell you to run a command you do not know what does.
<BlueEagle> lontong: in this case: man man :p
<Mihir> LjL: u suggested /some/directory not home...but lemme try that
<Mosi> does anyone know how gnome launches helper applications? i messed up something while trying to upgrade to firefox 1.5, and while i fixed my browser launcher icon in my panel, when i click on a hyperlink in another program nothing happens, i have to manually copy it to a browser window
<lontong> BlueEagle, this is the result d1ll1x69 17737  0.0  1.8  18932  9632 ?        S    09:20   0:00 gksudo /usr/sbin/synapt ic
<lontong> root     17741  0.7  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   09:20   0:12 [synaptic]  <defunct>
<lontong> d1ll1x69 18901  0.0  0.1   3668   748 pts/0    R+   09:49   0:00 grep apt
<LjL> 01:38]  <LjL> Mihir: i'm a bit confused about that. you could try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /any/directory/that/actually/exists".... like, first create a directory, e.g. "mkdir /home/username/floppymount", then "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /home/username/floppymount"
<BlueEagle> ubotu, tell lontong about pastebin
<LjL> Mihir: that was what i suggested
<looksaus> anyone here with experience with a dapper machine locking up hard (not even kernel panic) on a via chipset?
<BlueEagle> lontong: You appear to have a stale synaptic still running.
<Inc> why's the release delayed?
<BlueEagle> lontong: sudo kill -9 17741
<Inc> songbird?
<BlueEagle> lontong: that should end it
<Mihir> LjL: Jimmey's sudo method did the trick
<anto9us> looksaus, try channel #ubuntu+1
<mikebot> what's the terminal command for finding something?
<looksaus> anto9us, what is that channel for?
<BlueEagle> lontong: sudo executes commands as root user, kill kills processes and 17741 is the process id of the defunct synaptic
<looksaus> dev releases?
<tonyyarusso> mikebot, locate or find, depending what you're doing.
<anto9us> looksaus, dapper discussion
<LjL> Mihir: good. don't ever do that to a real linux installation though (i.e. live cd) unlesss you know exactly what you're doing.
<Madpilot> looksaus, that's the Dapper channel
<mikebot> tonyyarusso, i want to find a file with x in its filename
<looksaus> anto9us, Madpilot , thx
<lontong> BlueEagle,  done that then?
<BlueEagle> lontong: ps aux|grep apt
<BlueEagle> lontong: just to make sure it's actually dead
<tonyyarusso> mikebot, All files with an x?  Can you narrow that down at all?
<Goldfisch> Guys, do you know which part of gnome manages the application tabs at the bottom of the screen? Mine tabs at the bottom are screwed up. They were fine until I restored an account from another system that had the same problem. I want to blow away the .<gnome> config directory in my home account and have it fall back to default. ANy ideas?
<mikebot> tonyyarusso, "blah"
<BlueEagle> lontong: should return no lines or the line that greps for apt (like the last line you got last time)
<lontong> BlueEagle, 09:20   0:00 gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<lontong> root     17741  0.6  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs 09:20   0:12 [synaptic]  <defunct>
<BlueEagle> lontong: hmmm..
<tonyyarusso> mikebot, Oh, got it.  'locate blah'.
<bjornkri> I have a program running in background, how can I bring it to the foreground and/or shut it down?
<BlueEagle> lontong: sudo killall -9 /usr/bin/synaptic
<BlueEagle> lontong: sudo killall -9 gksudo
<anto9us> Goldfisch, do you mean the window list?
<tonyyarusso> mikebot, You can cut down the list too if necessary.  Say you know it's in your home directory somewhere, 'locate blah | grep /home/yourusername'.
<mikebot> tonyyarusso, thanks
<BlueEagle> lontong: that really ought to finish it. :)
<erUSUL> bjornkri, fg %1
<mikebot> tonyyarusso, what is grep?
<NCLife> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/03/11/2041240&from=rss   :O
<Madpilot> Goldfisch, I think the dot-file you want to nuke is .gnome2 - not sure how much other stuff stores it's settings there, though
<NCLife> didnt know that
<BlueEagle> mikebot: man grep
<flummoxed> is the partition you have your data on supposed to be an LVM partition?
<tonyyarusso> mikebot, If you lose a file the same day you get it though, you'll have to run 'sudo updatedb' to tell locate it's there in the first place.
<lontong> BlueEagle, /usr/bin/synaptic: No such file or directory
<BlueEagle> mikebot: grep searches and returns strings containing other strings
<BlueEagle> umm
<randabis> !grep
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, randabis
<Unity> gnu regular expression parser
<tonyyarusso> mikebot, Yeah, man it.  Basically searches and returns.
<BlueEagle> !info grep
<ubotu> grep: (GNU grep, egrep and fgrep), section base, is required. Version: 2.5.1.ds1-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 126 kB, Installed size: 680 kB
<Goldfisch> I can move the file out of the way, and restart X, and if it is bad, restore it. Sound like a plan?
<Mihir> LjL: it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/fd0
<Unity> i don't think you can have many packages without grep
<Goldfisch> Well...move DIRECTORY out of the way.
<BlueEagle> lontong: sudo killall -9 synaptic
<mikebot> tonyyarusso, BlueEagle, okay, thanks a lot
<lontong> BlueEagle, ,i run ps aux|grep apt
<lontong> BlueEagle,  no result
<Madpilot> Goldfisch, yeah, just rename the directory
<flummoxed> is the partition you have your data on supposed to be an LVM partition?
<BlueEagle> lontong: run that twice and if you don't get "no such process" I am out of clues tbh.
<BlueEagle> lontong: Well then it should be dead and burried.
<Mihir> LjL: u get my message...?
<lontong> BlueEagle,  i got synaptic: no process killed
<magenet> what the password for root when u install ubuntu freshly
<maxie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/ <- flight5 for kubuntu not ready?
<BlueEagle> lontong: you can now start a new synaptic session or use apt-get if that was what you were doing. ie. sudo apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> ubotu, tell magenet about root
<BlueEagle> lontong: The lock should now have been removed.
<BlueEagle> mikebot: np.
<magenet> o.o
<lontong> BlueEagle,  the same error Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Madpilot> maxie, AFAIK none of the Flight5 isos are ready yet
<flux___> su
<lontong> BlueEagle,  thats from sudo apt-get update
<maxie> maddler
<maxie> Madpilot
<Mosi> does anyone know how gnome launches helper applications? i messed up something while trying to upgrade to firefox 1.5, and while i fixed my browser launcher icon in my panel, when i click on a hyperlink in another program nothing happens, i have to manually copy it to a browser window
<Jimmey__> What's 'AFAIK' mean?
<flux___> err, wrong window lol
<maxie> the ubuntu ones are you
<maxie> Jimmey__, as far as i know
<BlueEagle> lontong: I see. You'll need to update a config file or two then. Hang on.
<Xal_> Hi
<Mosi> Jimmey--: As Far As I Know
<Jimmey__> Thanks
<maxie> yo maddler
<maxie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<maxie> er Madpilot
<LjL> Mihir: might the floppy be corrupted?
<Xal_> I'm trying to reinstall grub with the settings I already have in ubuntu. I'm in a grub console off a recovery shell. What command do I need to use?
<LjL> Mihir: was it already formatted, or did you format it before putting the file on it?
<lontong> BlueEagle,  yeah, ithink ,the config file from previous proxy thing still mesh it
<robertj> is there an updated version of restricted modules for breezy?
<sstchur> Anyone know what the "Remote Network" textbox (followed by / 24 in a dropdown list) is in KVpnc?
<erUSUL> Mihir, try -t msdos or -t fat (floppys does not use FAT32 usually)
<Jimmey__> Xal_: setup (hd0,0)
<Mihir> LjL: nope its almost brand new, and even if it wasnt formatted i formatted it from Computer in ubuntu
<Madpilot> maxie, I just found the Flight5 Ubuntu stuff - no idea when the Kubuntu ISOs will be up
<lontong> BlueEagle,  but dunno what is it or where isit
<LjL> erUSUL: oh, right. but shouldn't vfat cover that too?
<maxie> yer ;P
<maxie> i hate gnome :D
<BlueEagle> lontong: which irc client are you using?
<maxie> it's the devil + 1
<lontong> xchat
<lontong> BlueEagle, xchat
<BlueEagle> lontong: K.
<lontong> BlueEagle,  k?
<milhan> hello
<IdleOne> heya
<erUSUL> LjL, vfat is FAT32 afaik
<BlueEagle> lontong: ls /etc/apt   <= post the output to pastebin
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<LjL> Mihir: you formatted it and *then* you put the file on it, hopefully ;) anyway, try what erUSUL said
<lastent> hi is there anybody here that can help me, i just installed Ubuntu
<lontong> BlueEagle, apt-build.conf
<lontong> apt.conf.d
<lontong> apt-file.conf
<lontong> secring.gpg
<lontong> sources.list
<lontong> sources.list~
<LjL> erUSUL: weird, i've got a floppy in my drive that mounts with vfat. perhaps i have formatted it as vfat under ubuntu though, who knows
<lontong> sources.list_backup_200603071834
<lontong> sources.list_backup_200603071913
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<BlueEagle> lontong: no, no no!!!
<lontong> sources.list_backup_arnie
<lontong> sources.list.save
<lontong> trustdb.gpg
<IdleOne> lastent>  ask you question
<BlueEagle> lontong: pastebin
<NickGarvey> !tell lontong about paste
<lontong> trusted.gpg
<lontong> trusted.gpg~
<Genfoo> plz kick lontong
<BlueEagle> lontong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<flummoxed> will someone please answer my question? is the partition you have your data on supposed to be an LVM partition?
<Genfoo> -_____-
<lontong> BlueEagle,  have checked that
<NickGarvey> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Xal_> Jimmey__, I tried that command and it says Invalid device requested.
<BlueEagle> lontong: use that for pasting directory listings and such.
<BlueEagle> lontong: We don't want that in the channel!!
<lontong> BlueEagle,  am sorry
<Jimmey__> Xal, you need to change the (hd0,0) to suit your hard drive set up, hd0 reffers to the first hard-drive, and the first partition ( I think ).
<BlueEagle> lontong: Well you live and learn. :)
<NickGarvey> I am able to receive e-mail, but not send it, where should I start looking?
<lontong> BlueEagle, my first time on irc
<NickGarvey> I host my own e-mail server
<gilesw> heya peeps
<BlueEagle> lontong: Well read the messages you get from ubotu. :)
<Genfoo> NickGarvey, wow
<Genfoo> I have the opposite problem
<Genfoo> wtf
<lastent> hi i just intalled ubuntu, and my first question is, is there any plug in or any program to play mp3s?
<NickGarvey> heh
<LjL> !tell lastent about mp3
<Jimmey__> Xfmedia
<BlueEagle> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NickGarvey> Genfoo: using sendmail or postfix
<whaley> lastent: xmms works well
<NickGarvey> ?
<bjornkri> anyone installed wine with Automatix?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Genfoo> I use sendmail
<gilesw> i'm trying to get ubuntu setup but after the system loading splash i just get a jagged blue line at the top
<bjornkri> I just did, but there's nothing called 'wine' installed
<bjornkri> Ah, now you tell me
<bjornkri> :P
<tatters> how do I find what write permission user have in CLI?
<Jimmey__> sudo apt-get install wine
<NickGarvey> Genfoo: I never got that working, postfix did it for me
<maxie> anyone get bcm43xx
<maxie> or 34xx
<Genfoo> oh
<maxie> i forget
<starscalling> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<maxie> working on ubuntu
<LjL> tatters: ls i guess
<Genfoo> NickGarvey, how did u setup your server so you can recieve
<maxie> boss's laptop has that shitty chipset, and i can't get it to work :\
<BlueEagle> lontong: Well I am sorry, but I have never used proxy on linux so I cannot tell you how to fix it. Try google or the wiki
<BlueEagle> !tell lontong about wiki
<NickGarvey> Genfoo: apt-get it, it might work out of the box, I am not sure though
<BlueEagle> !wiki
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<lontong> BlueEagle, i dont see message from ubotu..
<Genfoo> NickGarvey, port forwarding is not apt-gettable rofl
<IdleOne> wiki.buntu.com
<BlueEagle> lontong: Should be a different query window tbh.
<BlueEagle> thanks idleone.
<IdleOne> wiki.ubuntu.com
<mordof> question: i have firefox's download folder set to my desktop.. why is it that every time i download a file, it is halfway on the desktop, and halfway off the left side?
<gilesw> i used to run rpm -qa |sort >rpms
<AngryElf> where do I stick commands that I want run as root during bootup??
<mikebot> is there a way i can make a link on my desktop, and when i open it, it runs terminal commands like cd /blah/blah2/program
<gilesw> is there an equivilent on a deb based distro?
<lastent> excuse me im using the X-chat how do i send private messages'?
<NickGarvey> Genfoo: I ment apt-get postfix
<LjL> gilesw: what does that do?
<Madpilot> mordof, that's a bug in gnome's desktop - I think it's one of the things that'll be fixed in Dapper
<Goldfisch> Well, didn't quite work as planned. However, I deleted the old panel, and created a new one. Net effect: my panel at the bottom is okay now. :)
<NickGarvey> port forwarding is a router thing
<gilesw> list all your packages
<Genfoo> ah
<mordof> Madpilot, that sucks
<lontong> BlueEagle,  sorry but dont get it
<Madpilot> lastent, 1. ask before pm'ing someone - then use /msg <nick> <msg>
<gilesw> i installed dapper..
<LjL> gilesw: try dpkg --get-selections
<Genfoo> NickGarvey, sendmail works perfecto for me :D
<BlueEagle> lontong: don't get what?
<NickGarvey> to send e-mail?
<gilesw> the kubuntu dapper iso
<BlueEagle> lontong: oh, the messages?
<gilesw> ta lj
<lontong> BlueEagle,  message from ubotu
<BlueEagle> lontong: That's weird. Are you registered with nickserv on freenode?
<mikebot> anyone?
<NickGarvey> Genfoo: I don't really know how sending e-mail works
<gilesw> inever used a deb based distro before..
<Mosi> does anyone know how gnome launches helper applications? i messed up something while trying to upgrade to firefox 1.5, and while i fixed my browser launcher icon in my panel, when i click on a hyperlink in another program nothing happens, i have to manually copy it to a browser window
<gilesw> all a bit foreign
<NickGarvey> Genfoo: so I am messing with tat now
<NickGarvey> !ff1.5
<IdleOne> BlueEagle>  dont need to be registered to get msg form ubotu
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<BlueEagle> idleone: Well then I don't get it. ;D
<lontong> BlueEagle, dunno wat ur talkin but i just entered it, and really my first time
<Iceman> how hard to install kernel 2.4.19  to the newest ....
<Genfoo> ok this is retarded
<Genfoo> NickGarvey, I can't send email to my server
<Genfoo> from gmail
<Genfoo> PM ?
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<BlueEagle> iceman: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mikebot> LjL, how can i make a link that runs terminal commands?
<mikebot> LjL, like it opens terminal and runs whatever
<alex__> I installed xfce4.2, how could I add it to my gdm sessions?
<LjL> mikebot: in gnome you mean? i don't use gnome
<BlueEagle> iceman: that should usually do it. However if you're using hoary 2.4.19 might be the newest backport.
<mikebot> LjL, yeah.oh
<mikebot> LjL, okay, thanks anyway
<gilesw> any ideas on how i can debug my xfree problem when kubuntu dapper starts?
<BlueEagle> mikebot: make an executable shell script.
<gilesw> i've got a nvidia 7800
<IdleOne> BlueEagle>  there is no entry for wiki in the bot :P
<caglar> will xgl work if you just install it like the wiki tells you to do on a flight 4 dapper?
<mikebot> BlueDevil, how do i do that?
<gilesw> i looked in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<BlueEagle> mikebot: executable shell scripts works like .bat files in DOS/Win16/32/64.
<lontong> ok thanks al guys
<lontong> bye
<mikebot> BlueEagle, how do i format it though?
<BlueEagle> mikebot: Start the file with #!/bin/bash on a single line and enter the commands on separate lines below it.
<alex__> gilesw, are you talking to me?
<caglar> how do I make my partition appear in network:// (nautilus)
<BlueEagle> mikebot: Before you can execute it you need to change the mode of the file so it is executable. You can do that with chmod u+x /path/to/filename.sh
<BlueEagle> mikebot: (it's not neccessery but useful to name shell scripts filename.sh)
<gilesw> umm to the chan generally
<BlueEagle> mikebot: just so you can easily see what it is.
<mikebot> BlueEagle, okay, cool, thanks--how do i run it?--double clicking it make it open in a text editor
<mikebot> BlueEagle, ah, nevermind
<BlueEagle> mikebot: If it starts with #!/bin/bash it should be executed by default iirc.
<BlueEagle> mikebot: as long as it is executable.
<alex__> how do you add a window manager to gdm?
<BlueEagle> mikebot: also if you want others to be able to execute the script (but not everybody) concider making a group common to those users and use chmod g+x filename.sh
<robertj> is it possible to boot a chroot from grub?
<BlueEagle> mikebot: for more information on groups: man addgroup and man chown
<mikebot> BlueEagle, i'm having trouble makeing it just run one line
<BlueEagle> mikebot: oh and man usermod
<BlueEagle> mikebot: Let me test that. Just gotta fire up nautilus here...
<mikebot> BlueEagle, i'm going to send you a pm real fast
<BlueEagle> ok
<firstent> can any of u help me installing the xmms?
<detinith> i need help with installing rhythmbox..can anyone help?
<tatters> how can I find write permission for user apache in group deamons with CLI?
<AngryElf> hey all, where can i stick a command so that it gets run as root during bootup?
<tatters> chconfig whatever on
<detinith> or just how i can install libxml2.so.2
<interferon> is dapper released?  update-manager is giving me the option to instlal it
<Genfoo> interferon, no
<Genfoo> not until april 20
<interferon> so what is this, a beta?
<Madpilot> detinith, Rhythymbox is installed by default
<detinith> is it in synaptic? i can't find it
<firstent> madpilot can u help me istalling xmms?
<detinith> heheh just found it
<detinith> thanks for that madpilot
<Madpilot> firstent, xmms is in the repos too- look in Synaptic or "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<interferon> Genfoo, if i upgrade to dapper now, will i have to do anything special when the stable version is released?
<Genfoo> I don't know
<LuKe-LuKe> does anyone knows how can i see tiff files in firefox.mozilla??
<randabis> you'll have to dist-upgrade regularly
<Genfoo> except that its not super safe to upgrade now interferon
<randabis> not super safe, but not super dangerous either
<LuKe-LuKe> or make firefox/mozilla download it
<^Odd^> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<randabis> I have to use dapper currently because breezy has no support for my wifi
<syrex> hello all,I using ubuntu 5.10 amd 64 and I don't have my refresh rate right (showed in my monitor) but in "screen resulaiton prefences" it's showed ok.how to fix it? thanks
<firstent> hey madpilot are u getting my messages (the privates)}
<Madpilot> firstent, please ask *before* you start sending pms, thanks
<firstent> can i send u?
<finurlig> is it safe to do a dist-upgrade at this stage?
<firstent> i mean i dont even know how to
<Madpilot> firstent, stick with Breezy now, get Dapper when it's finally released
* looksaus is praying that the breezy kernel won't hard lock the machine his parents use for banking, like the latest dapper install does
<swim> hey folks whats the best way to turn off services from starting at boot that I do not use?
<LuKe-LuKe> does anyone knows how can i see tiff files in firefox.mozilla??
<LuKe-LuKe> or make firefox/mozilla download it
<LuKe-LuKe> ?
<Xenguy> swim: isn't there a System - Admin - Services ?
<finurlig> swim: aol with Xenguy
<looksaus> LuKe-LuKe, if you just save the page, it will be in there...
<looksaus> tedious, not practical, but it worked for me
<tjb891> does anyone here no how to use ubuntu with a nvidea  TNT2, whenever i isntall it it boot to a black screen afterwords
<Frogzoo> !tell tjb891 about xorg
<HymnToLife> !tell tjb891 about nvidia
<swim> Xenguy, finurlig yah there is but I remember setting it in there once and it not saving after next boot...
<Frogzoo> tjb891: run the command ubuntu sent you & answer the questions
<tjb891> ok
<Xenguy> swim: there's another GUI called 'bum'...
<no0tic> openoffice packages on dapper are still broken?
<Xenguy> !services
<ubotu> rumour has it, services is to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
<swim> ok thx Xenguy
<Xenguy> swim: yw
<no0tic> I'd like to do a dist-upgrade in my dapper, but it would remove OOo
<firstent> hey one question i have installed ubuntu in an slave disk, now i cant see the other disk, and i want to use some files in the other disk what can i do?
<swim> hmm how about Banshee, is anyone using it successfully in Breezy?
<LuKe-LuKe> looksaus: thanks, it realy works. its not nice-working, but working. thank you
<Xenguy> firstent: what kind of filesystem is on disk1 ?
<Frogzoo> firstent: me thinks you need to double check your master/slave jumpers on the disks - they're on the same ide channel I'm guessing?
<slipk> can anyone help me out when i try to update with apt-get update, i get this error message  at the end.......  "..... failed to fetch package, MD5SUm mismatch", can anyone point to a guide how to fix this issue?
<CookyPuss> anyone here use gizmo?
<Xenguy> firstent: or maybe Frogzoo understands the question better than I did
<firstent> no
<firstent> they are in different ide
<farous> anyone know how to import my mail from evolution to sylpheed?
<maxtor> can you helpme?
<tjb891> my problem is the ubuntu graphical startup dialog displays and when gnome should start instead i get a black screen with no curser
<Frogzoo> firstent: pastebin your /etc/fstab pls
<AngryElf> !ubotu dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<cshaman> hmm. so after the initial ubuntu installation the installer said to remove disc media and let the computer reboot. i did. it continued unpacking and installng the rest of the packages as it should. but, when it finished, the screen went blank with a '_' cursor in the top left
<cshaman> what's up??
<Xenguy> tjb891: you could try using the 'vesa' driver until you get the proper one working
<farous> !sylpheed
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<maxtor> can you helpme please
<firstent> frogzoo its the first time i use linux
<slipk> can anyone help me out when i try to update with apt-get update, i get this error message  at the end.......  "..... failed to fetch package, MD5SUm mismatch", can anyone point to a guide how to fix this issue?
<tjb891> how do i do that
<swim> so noone uses Banshee on Breezy?
<Frogzoo> tjb891: did you run dpkg-reconfigure ?
<farous> slipk: it might be a problem with your mirror. Change to another or use the main repos site
<Frogzoo> !tell firstent about pastebin
<Frogzoo> firstent: check the pm from ubotu
<tjb891> no, i can though, i think i can boot into the kernel
<firstent> how do you send that msg that i see in red?
<maxtor> hellpmeeeeeeeeeeee pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<tjb891> those are from the server
<Frogzoo> tjb891: run the dpkg-reconfigure cmd - it will rewrite your xorg.conf & create proper settings for your monitor
<Xenguy> firstent: /msg ubotu help
<NickGarvey> firstent: when your name is in the message its in red for you
<tjb891> thankyou ill go do that
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<firstent> ok
<Xenguy> maxtor: stop that - just ask the question already
<carpenoctem> hey all
<maxtor> how to acelerate graphics with my graphics card?
<tjb891> frogzoo: do i just type in dpkg-reconfigure cmd  or does it have some kind of prefix
<tjb891> carpenoctem:install the driver
<Madpilot> firstent, ask your questions here, not in pm!
<Frogzoo> tjb891: will require 'sudo dpgkg-reconfigure...'
<maxtor> lspci says  VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<carpenoctem> i-m trying to mount a striped windows raid volume, but I can't seem to do it. Any help please?
<tjb891> ok
<andriijas> how do i make a user crontab that runs every fifth minute?
<maxtor> glxindo says  glxinfo | grep direct
<maxtor> direct rendering: No
<maxtor> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<osz> hello
<Frogzoo> andriijas: 0,5,10,15... you get the idea
<osz> hello
<Nidah> i have this stupid intel camera that doesnt have linux drivers anything i can do to make it work with qnext?
<Edgan> carpenoctem: windows server raid, onboard raid, or somethign else?
<osz> just wondering if it is possible to force a screen resolution even if its not listed in the display settings module ?
<firstent> madpilot i have two disks, i installed ubuntu in the slave, when i am in ubutu i cant get in the master disk
<Xenguy> !tell osz about resolution
<carpenoctem> Edgan: striped raid configured with two SATA drives
<Madpilot> firstent, you need to mount it
<Madpilot> !tell firstent about mount
<Edgan> carpenoctem: that still doesn't answer the question of what is doing that raid for you
<osz> wats !tell ?
<Frogzoo> osz: take a look around /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<osz> ok
<carpenoctem> windows is, I built it thru Disk Manager
<Xenguy> osz: look for a /msg from ubotu
<osz> so if u change it would it work?
<Frogzoo> osz: !tell makes ubotu send people informational pms
<Edgan> carpenoctem: this 2000 or 2003 server?
<carpenoctem> XP
<Nidah> i have this stupid intel camera that doesnt have linux drivers anything i can do to make it work with qnext?
<osz> ok
<rob> Nidah, throw it at a wall?
<Edgan> carpenoctem: then it isn't windows software raid, sounds like onboard raid
<osz> ive neva used irc b4
<osz> thats all thanx
<flux___> Nidah, write some drivers?
<firstent> madpilot and whats this "pastebin your /etc/fstab"  frogzzo told me to do that
<maxtor> xorg.conf says Section "Device"
<maxtor>         Identifier      "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video"
<maxtor>         Driver          "via"
<maxtor>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<Nidah> how can i edit my grub file?
<Madpilot> !tell firstent about pastebin
<Makura> Is there a channel for help with Wine?
<Xenguy> !tell maxtor about paste
<maxtor> Section "Screen"
<IdleOne> #winehq
<maxtor>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<maxtor>         Device          "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video"
<maxtor>         Monitor         "SyncMaster"
<maxtor>         DefaultDepth    24
<maxtor>         SubSection "Display"
<maxtor>                 Depth           1
<maxtor>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Edgan> carpenoctem: What motherboard?
<maxtor>         EndSubSection
<Makura> IdleOne: Thanks. =] 
<maxtor>         SubSection "Display"
<maxtor>                 Depth           4
<Frogzoo> Nidah: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flux___> Nidah, /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<maxtor>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<elkbuntu> glah
<maxtor>                                                               93,1-8        71%
<IdleOne> maxtor>  stop
<elkbuntu> !op
<ubotu> elkbuntu: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Delmar> maxtor, pastebin please
<elkbuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<carpenoctem> i have both, Intel onboard RAId mounts without a hitch but thru windows I created a dynamic disk and created a volume with the second disk and the remaining space of the first one
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> has it stopped?
<Mosi> !tell maxtor about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* maxtor was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<LjL> maxtor: we don't necessarly like the channel being flooded by your entire 100-lines xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> maxtor: please, no pasting thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<flux___> !tell maxtor about pastebin
<firstent> madpilot what is it for?
<Madpilot> firstent, it's so you don't flood the channel & get kicked like maxtor just did
<Frogzoo> I'm not sure how helpful it is to just summarily boot someone without at least letting them know what they've done wrong...
<andriijas> Frogzoo: is that the same as (0-55)/5 ?
<Edgan> carpenoctem: if it is a dynamic disk, then it is a no go. You aren't going to be able to mount it under Linux directly. Your only hope is booting off a custom BartPE(Windows boot CD) in VMware.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<carpenoctem> I see. well, there goes it then
<mordof> how do i change my splash image?
<carpenoctem> thx Edgan
<Edgan> carpenoctem: you are welcome
<Nidah> if there anyway to force strat my intal pc camera on ubuntu without freezing the o/s
<tatters> does anyone know how I can read  which permissions user  apache has  in cli ?
<Edgan> tatters: permissions?
<firstent> madpilot if i mount the other disk, do i have to format it?
<flux___> mordof, damn good question that
<LjL> Frogzoo: well, personally i'd expect people to *realize* that pasting 100 lines at once on a public channel isn't nice. failing that, they can still ask for an explanation about the kick - which, by the way, is more meant as a way to *stop them from flooding them channel* than as a way to "punish" them
<tatters>  if it has permission or not
<Madpilot> firstent, not if it's already formatted
<tatters> write permission or not ^^^^
<mordof> flux___, lol, brb
<flux___> mordof, the splash image made me so ill i removed it in favor of plain text
<maxtor> how to acelerate graphics with my video card ?
<maxtor> please
<flux___> maxtor, card brand/model?
<Nitro88> good evening
<Edgan> tatters: easiest way would be su - apache, then id to get a list of groups it is in. Then figure it out in your head from there. Otherwise you can piece it together by looking at /etc/groups
<osz> morning
<IdleOne> evening
<Frogzoo> LjL: I just think newbs will find just being kicked out of a channel without any warning a little offputting, is all
<flux___> afternoon
<maxtor> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<Nitro88> i need an advice, for make windows program works
<sls> does anyone use gnome photo printer a lot?
<Nitro88> is better wine or cedega?
<flux___> maxtor, give up now
<IdleOne> Nitro88>  use wine
<Nitro88> IdleOne
<Nitro88> so i've installed a game
<IdleOne> Nitro88>  use cedega for games
<maxtor>  lspci says  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<Nitro88> ok
<flux___> maxtor, go buy an nvidia card and curse s3
<maxtor> my video card
<Nitro88> IdleOne
<Nitro88> but the game don't work
<IdleOne> Nitro88>  try with wine
<LjL> Frogzoo: well, i wouldn't call the standard choir of "stop!" "don't do that!" "use the pastebin!" etc "no warning". it is true that they usually *have no way* to stop pasting once they started, but then again, if they can't stop, the ops make them stop, so that people in the channel can resume talking
<Nitro88> it requests some 3D and acceleration values from the Video Card
<IdleOne> !tell Nitro88  about wine
<flux___> maxie, there are various links to get it to work, hell even i got it working after a few days before it stoped working again and i ripped half my hair out and bought a decent nvidia card.
<maxtor> upsssssssss thank you but i dont no have a money $$$$
<flux___> mateon, even ^
<flux___> maxtor, *
<Nidah> i have an nvidia card so far ive not been able to run ubuntu on my nvidia so instead im using my onboard graphic card instead
<firstent> madpilot is there any problem if the other partition is ntfs?
* flux___ curses his not looking at what he's typing and s3 to boot
<Nitro88> ok thanks IdleOne
<tatters> apache is in group daemon, but I cannot figure how to find its write permission using shell only , are you saying there is a file containing this user permissions?
<Madpilot> firstent, no - but NTFS will be read-only
<Madpilot> !tell firstent about ntfs
<firstent> madpilot ok thanks
<Ropechoborra> Anybody knows if the Breeze LiveCd can redimention an ntfs partition ?
<flux___> Nidah, perhaps you needed the kernel source to compile the nvidia driver
<LjL> tatters: uhm, users don't have "write permission". *files* do
<_nocilis_> can anyone assist me with a few questions?
<maxtor> helpme please
<Ropechoborra> Anybody knows if the Breeze LiveCd can redimention an ntfs partition ?
<Frogzoo> LjL: I see your point - we were good for the whole xorg.conf from the looks of things
<Edgan> Ropechoborra: redimention?
<LjL> tatters: every file specifies which user owns it and which group it belongs to, as well as what permissions (read, write, execute) the owner, the group and the rest of the world have. that's all there is to it, mostly
<Frogzoo> Ropechoborra: yes, but please defrag from doze first
<elithrar> I wonder how the new x86 Macs will handle Ubuntu.
<syrex> hello all,I using ubuntu 5.10 amd 64 and I don't have my refresh rate right (showed in my monitor) but in "screen resulaiton prefences" it's showed ok.how to fix it? thanks
<V4Vendetta> hmm
<maxtor> in xorg.conf apear a very lots of things
<Ropechoborra> Edgan not good at english =/ MMM need to create a D: without deleting anything in the C:
<LjL> tatters: you can see what permissions a file has set by using "ls -l filename"
<flux___> maxtor, http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/ ... good luck have fun :/
<Ropechoborra> Just takin some space from the C: to create a D:
<Ropechoborra> Understand?
<osz> hello again
<maxtor> thanks i try
<Frogzoo> maxtor: please don't paste in channel - it makes the channel unusable for everyone else - use pastebin
<osz> im trying to find the refresh rates of my monitor but i cant find them
<Frogzoo> !tell maxtor about pastebin
<Frogzoo> maxtor: read the pm from ubotu
<Edgan> Ropechoborra: Reparition/resize, that is something parted might be able to do, but you would be better off using Partition Magic.
<freebse> hi is anyone using xgl on dapper?
<LjL> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<osz> ive tried using google and the dccprobe
<Ropechoborra> Edgan do you know if the Trial version of Partition Magic can do that?
<Edgan> Ropechoborra: no idea
<Ropechoborra> And if it cant... any other solution?
<balu1> so does anyone here use an ATI Radeon 9200
<Edgan> balu1: I have before
<osz> can i make a guestimate in what my refresh rates are on a monitor cos ddcprobe has nfi
<balu1> edgan: on a desktop or lap?
<Frogzoo> !tell balu1 about fglrx
<balu1> no frogzoo
<tatters> so if apache server which I understand goes by the name apache has not write permissions , then surely chmod and chown a folder would not give apache the write permission becuase it is disbled in its user account
<balu1> u know ive been reading about it for months now.
<Edgan> balu1: desktop, I have a radeon u1 in my laptop
<balu1> only way i can ever solve the prob is by finding an identical user
<AngryElf> i've got libdvdcss2 installed and xine can play the video streams, but it doesn't recognize the dvd structure (menus, chapters...etc) what do i have to do now?
<ccc_> balu1: i have a 9200se on one box
<tatters> or is giving a folder write permission enough to give apache the server write permission?
<Frogzoo> balu1: have you tried the updated fglrx from the seveas repo?
<balu1> ccc_ : is it the shared kind??
<AngryElf> !ubotu libdvdcss2
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<wickers> does anyone here know of a good GNUcash-like program?
<balu1> frogzoo: i have tried everything as of last motnh. exhausted it all.
<wickers> Hoping for something that's not gnome1
<ccc_> balu1: shared?
<balu1> ccc_: the onboard, shared ram
<ccc_> oh, no.
<mikeazorin> where does wine put it's c directory on ubuntu? it's not in /usr/local/wine_c like it says in the docs
<balu1> ati radeon 9000 IGP
<LjL> tatters: *if* the file/folder is owned by the relevant user ("apache" i assume), then a chmod +r will give it write permissions
<LjL> tatters: i meant chmod +w
<Greyscalefox> Hello, does anyone have any time to help me with my network problem?
<BBHoss> maybe in ~/.wine
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Greyscalefox> True.
<mikeazorin> thanks BBHoss
<BBHoss> no
<BBHoss> we dont have time :)
<Frogzoo> Greyscalefox: just state your problem - if someone can help, they will
<jjs01h> when i start firefox the touchpad stops responding and i have to ctrl+alt+backspace. i am using the synaptic driver. anyone know what this is about?
<Greyscalefox> How would I go about letting the world access my server? The thing is the guides show for a direct connection to the net. There is another computer on the network that serves the 'net to the server. How can I get it to play nice and allow either remote SSH or apache to get through?
<balu1> if anyone has used an ati 9000-9200 IGP (onboard, usually in a laptop) vid card. let me know. thanks
<Greyscalefox> No, but a 9200 works.
<Greyscalefox> Sorry, 9200SE
<NickGarvey> Greyscalefox: does your other computer connect to it using a local ip?
<Greyscalefox> A local IP being?
<Greyscalefox> It has static IP on the network.
<balu1> greyscalefox: what do u mean by works?? OPENGL supported?
<NickGarvey> 192.168.?.?
<NickGarvey> what it is
<Greyscalefox> Oooh. It has static IP
<Greyscalefox> Not a clue about openGL.
<NickGarvey> Greyscalefox: does that one work?
<Greyscalefox> Last time I used my 9200 with Gnome all was moving
<NickGarvey> Greyscalefox: do other computers on your network connect to it
<Greyscalefox> Yes.
<FlannelKing> anyone happen to know offhand if the ubuntu installer supports external (serial cable) CDRom drives?
<Greyscalefox> At 192.168.0.64
<Frogzoo> Greyscalefox: you'll need to nat/redirect from the net accessible host
<Greyscalefox> How would I do that?
<NickGarvey> Greyscalefox: connect to your router and forward ports 80 and 22 to that IP address
<Greyscalefox> (the redirector is a winbox)
<Frogzoo> Greyscalefox: which OS on the externally visiable host?
<Greyscalefox> Windows.
<Greyscalefox> Not my comp.
<Greyscalefox> If it were up to me I'd have bought a proper router for this.
<osz> ok im trying wat u said xenguy
<Greyscalefox> But alas, I live at home and share my parents connection
<osz> brb
<sterk> what is everyone's favorite binary news client for *nix?
<balu1> greyscalefox:  your 9200 SE, is it a sharedvram card?
<Engla> binary
<Engla> ?
<Greyscalefox> No. 128mb fitted
<sterk> like newsbin pro for windows
<Frogzoo> Greyscalefox: google is your friend
<r4zz> yeah, something that can grab yENC binaries from usenet, like powergrab
<Greyscalefox> ^_^ How many times I've said that.
<NickGarvey> when I send e-mail to myself at ngarvey@nerdshack.com it is received, but when I send to my hotmail and to other people it does not work, what might cause this?
<sterk> i've googled pimpin, just thought i would see what the recommendations are looking like
<Greyscalefox> But I don't know what I'm searching for. Its like looking in a dictionary with no idea on how to spell the word.
<sterk> powergrab ehh? I'
<Frogzoo> Greyscalefox: 'windows port forward'
<sterk> ll check that out
<Greyscalefox> Thanks.
<Greyscalefox> =D
<r4zz> sterk, that's for windows :P
<sterk> ahh,  damn
<Munchkinguy> How do I specify permissions when I mount my floppy drive? I'm trying to make it so that every user (not just root) can save files to it, etc.
<r4zz> I was just asking the same thing, hoping that two people asking would get a reply ;)
<Greyscalefox> Debian people are foul, but its nice to see a pocket of delightfully helpful people willing to help idiots like myself =D
<starscalling> well that broke it
<starscalling> :P
<Edgan> NickGarvey: All kinds of reasons
<rg> what is it brazilian ubuntu irc?
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: fdutilsconfig
<rukuartic> !bz
<sterk> i wonder how well newsbin pro would work within wine?
<ubotu> rukuartic: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sterk> anyone tried?
<Madpilot> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Munchkinguy> Frogzoo: Thank you
<r4zz> sterk, might want to try these out: http://www.yenc.org/linux.htm
<Edgan> r4zz: pan can do yEnc, but it can't deal with Huge! groups
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: yw
<r4zz> let me know which one works best :P
<rg> obrigado
<NickGarvey> Edgan: what might be the most likely?
<sterk> r4zz, thanks, i'll check it out
<Edgan> NickGarvey: I would need exact details of how everything is setup.
<BlueEagle> http://www.exit109.com/~jeremy/news/yenc.html
<V4Vendetta> whats the default cups username/password ?
<V4Vendetta> !cups
<ubotu> from memory, cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<fadedsun> Ou ubuntu-pt
<firstent> madpilot ive done this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNtfsOnBoot?highlight=%28ntfs%29%7C%28mount%29
<NickGarvey> nerdshack is a pop e-mail account that is free online
<mikeazorin> anyway to run google earth on wine on ubuntu 5.10?
<firstent> but it didnt work i think
<constantine-xvi> mikeazorin: google winetools
<mikeazorin> hokay
<Nirvana> Does anyone know the build dependancies of Fx 1.5.0.1? Mozilla build page isn't quite clear
<mikeazorin> it's rated garbage on wineapp db
<Hysty> mikeazorin, with a lot of stuffin around
<grout58> i just downloaded the nerolinux .deb file and its sitting on my desktop, how can i install it?
<Hysty> mikeazorin, there are instructions out there to do it
<constantine-xvi> out of curisoity, is there any good reason that NetworkManager is not in main?
<tatters> drwxr-xr-x <--- if that is the write permission for a folder and was owned by apache then would apache be able to rite to it?
<rukuartic> grout58: sudo dpkg-i <your file>
<rukuartic> grout58: sorry, sudo dpkg -i <your file>
<Frogzoo> mikeazorin: winetools indeed is not garbage but rocks - just be sure to use the stock wine repo NOT sourceforge
<heyjoe2> Hi there. I was wanting some instruction on how to mount a 128mb usb flash drive. Breezy Badger doesn't seem to be reocgnizing it. When i plug it in and type mount i get: http://pastebin.com/597315
<Frogzoo> heyjoe2: ordinarily you shouldn't have to mount at all - just plug it in
<constantine-xvi> winetools helps you set all sort of windows software, sort of like APT for wine
<carl> can someone help please
<rukuartic> heyjoe2: checked /media?
<Frogzoo> heyjoe2: try 'tail -f /var/log/messages'  - then plugin the usb & see what gets reported
<carl> i keep crashing out to the login screen
<fragspaz> hey
<Frogzoo> carl: which vid card?
<suryam> hey hey
<Greyscalefox> Back.
<rukuartic> carl: Is there an error message reported?
<carl> geforce 4 mx
<Greyscalefox> I think it should wokrk now.
<constantine-xvi> carl: right after logon?
<fragspaz> i deleted my ubuntu partition and now grub gets an error17
<fragspaz> stupid me
<carl> at different times it's ver unpredictable
<fragspaz> but i need to load into windows
<neoginn_1> yo people i require assistance of the intelligent kind. i when to add application to install a game and some apps, and i cant find them now.
<Fushi> fragspaz: boot disk, then fdisk /MBR
<constantine-xvi> fragspaz: windows disk, recovery consle, fixmbr
<Fushi> Or that
<fragspaz> thakns a bunch
<joshhendo> I am looking for experienced Ubuntu users who would be interested in posting on my Ubuntu blog, www.ubuntuos.com . If any of you are interested, please contact me here or email me at josh@ubuntuos.com. Thanks.
<fragspaz> now onto actually finding my windows disk
<Munchkinguy> Frogzoo: How can I do the same thing for "mount vfat /dev/fd0 /media/Floppy"?
!lilo:*! Hi all. There's a user with the nick 'timetolag' wandering about, supposedly selling laptops. Please IM him on AIM account ogd443 if you'd like let him know that his activities are off-topic and annoying. Thanks. :)
<Frogzoo> carl: have you looked around for a more recent driver
<constantine-xvi> fragspaz: any win NT/2k/Xp/03s disk will do
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: if you set it up right, you should just need 'fdmount' & 'fdumount'
<carl> frogzoo:i went to the nvidia website to download but it crashed
<constantine-xvi> fragspaz: mabye not nt
<carl> do you think my vid card is the prob cause i've had suspicions
<fragspaz> constantine-xvi, not nt?
<^Odd^> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<^Odd^> !media
<ubotu> ^Odd^: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nirvana> Does anyone know the build dependancies of Fx 1.5.0.1? Mozilla build page isn't quite clear
<constantine-xvi> fragspaz: probably not NT4
<Munchkinguy> Frogzoo: I typed "fdmount /dev/fd0"...
<Munchkinguy> ... and got the message "fdmount (): invalid drive name: /dev/fd0"
<constantine-xvi> fragspaz: dont know if NT4 uses same NTLDR
<fragspaz> i use XP... is that NT4?
<heyjoe2> frogzoo: the thing is my usb device works sporadically
<constantine-xvi> fragspaz: no
<firstent> madpilot i need help mounting can u help me
<heyjoe2> frogzoo: liike just then it loaded, i safely unmounted it, and put it back in and now nothin
<fragspaz> then i should be right?
<nalioth> ^Odd^: are you lost?
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: try /dev/fd/0
<joshhendo> Is there any experienced Ubuntu user here that would be interested in posting on a Ubuntu blog?
<firstent> madpilot i already tried by myself
<constantine-xvi> fragspaz: that falls under 2k/xp/03s, so you're fine
<fragspaz> awsomeness.
<nalioth> joshhendo: planet.ubuntu.com
<rukuartic> joshhendo: Looks like a neat blog ;)
<axisys> anyone know how to activate my infra red on my laptop compaq 6220?
<jjs01h> my synaptics touchpad stops responding after i start firefox. anyone know anything about what is causing this?
<carl> thanks for your help guys :) i'll try the driver and one last thing ubuntu is awesome keep up the good work
<Munchkinguy> Frogzoo: I tried "/dev/fd/0" and got the same message
<neoginn_1> i install stuff but i cant find its icon anywhere...someone help me.
<constantine-xvi> neoginn_1: what did you install?
<joshhendo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 nice!
<joshhendo> :)
<neoginn_1> Constantine: i installed backgammon as an example.
<constantine-xvi> neoginn_1: try typing the name in a console
<fadedsun> neoginn_1, that happened with me as well when I installed gnucash
<neoginn_1> ok
<fragspaz> YES, it worked and it only took 10 minutes... tis a record to say the least!
<fragspaz> thanks
<fragspaz> bye
<constantine-xvi> fragspaz: welcome
<balu1> im installing supermario world :))
<fadedsun> constantine-xvi, for me, the app (gnucash) is there, I can run it, but it is just odd that gnome didn't put an icon in the Applications menu.
<balu1> :D
<Shachaf> I just upgraded to the development branch of Dapper, and things seem to be working, mostly, except for ndiswrapper (I use a Broadcom wireless card). Why is my network device called eth1 instead of wlan0, and why isn't it working? Has anyone else had this problem?
<constantine-xvi> fadedsun: not all packages put in an entry automagically
<neoginn_1> Constantine: what is a console?
<constantine-xvi> neoginn_1: command prompt
<fadedsun> constantine-xvi, I see. I used Smeg and fixed it anyway. Just wondered.
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: you might need to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure fdutils' & confirm suid
<khanman02> what is a good (easy/simple) dvd-> divx/xvid ripping program for ubuntu?
<constantine-xvi> neoginn_1:  accessories -> terminal
<neoginn_1> Constantine: you mean the Terminal?
<neoginn_1> ok
<neoginn_1> BRB
<constantine-xvi> khanman02: acidrip
<fadedsun> neoginn_1, Try Alt-F2 for a "Run" box you can launch apps from
<khanman02> constantine-xvi: thanks
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: no, fdutilsconfig should do that already...
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: what happens for just 'fdmount'  - no drive specified?
<neoginn_1> contantine or fadesun: do you guys know where a file would be installed to? and how do you guys send private messages in IRC?
<constantine-xvi> fadedsun: i usually just drop a command line in the top panel
<fadedsun> constantine-xvi, Cool.
<balu1> my ubuntu says it comes with SDL, where is it installed anyoen know?
<heyjoe2> Frogzoo: re my usb problem: i typed what u told me to and got http://pastebin.com/597325
<constantine-xvi> neoginn_1: go to synaptic, right-click package, properties, installed files
<Greyscalefox> you guys kick ass!
<zouhair> slt
<Greyscalefox> Seriously.
<Greyscalefox> Its working now.
<Greyscalefox> Thanks, guys!
<Makura> I love you too Greyscalefox
<Greyscalefox> Really, I appriciate it =D
<constantine-xvi> anyone had trouble working a printer in dapper?
<Greyscalefox> Meh. I think the whole printer set up system is a bit messy
<heyjoe2> can someone help me with a usb problem ive been having since i loaded ubuntu last week: it is sometimes recognized, but usually not, when it didnt work i got this in terminal following a tail -f /var/log/messages
<heyjoe2>  command- http://pastebin.com/597325
<Munchkinguy> Frogzoo: I confirmed set user-id-root, and I still have the same problem
<heyjoe2> http://pastebin.com/597325
<Greyscalefox> try doing lsusb to see if its recognising the device
<Hysty> linux+printer = lots of problems
<Munchkinguy> Frogzoo: When I just type fdmount, I get "fdmount (/dev/fd0): Can't access /fd0: No such file or directory"
<rukuartic> constantine-xvi: try #ubuntu+1?
<Greyscalefox> I agree with hysty
<Greyscalefox> It hard to get drivers.
<constantine-xvi> my epson wont show in the config, and i just cant get a usb port like in breezy
<Greyscalefox> 'specially if its a combi thing like mine
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: 'sudo mkdir /fd0'  & try again
<elkbuntu> constantine-xvi, epson what?
<constantine-xvi> elkbuntu, stylus cx3200
<Munchkinguy> Frogzoo: Works like a charm! Thank you, again.
<elkbuntu> constantine-xvi, is this for breezy or dapper?
<constantine-xvi> elkbuntu, scanner works fine
<heyjoe2> can someone help me with a usb problem ive been having since i loaded ubuntu last week: it is sometimes recognized, but usually not, when it didnt work i got this in terminal following a tail -f /var/log/messages   - http://pastebin.com/597325
<constantine-xvi> elkbuntu: dapper
<elkbuntu> constantine-xvi, you have the opposite situation to i
<elkbuntu> constantine-xvi, move to #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> Munchkinguy: enjoy ;)
<fuzzymonster> hello, I was wondering how to find if i'm using the optimum video driver, I have a radeon mobility 9000
<Frogzoo> !tell fuzzymonster about ati
<Frogzoo> !tell fuzzymonster about fglrx
<Frogzoo> fuzzymonster: check the pms from ubotu
<fuzzymonster> am i to use fglrx?
<Frogzoo> fuzzymonster: yes, if fglrx supports your card - check the docs if noone else knows
<A10n> how can i add 1600x1200 to my resolution list?
<Frogzoo> !tell A10n about xorg
<A10n> cool thanks Frogzoo
<wastrel> ubotu's wep keyword returns a broken link
<balu1> can someone tell me how to update SDL in ubuntu?
<fuzzymonster> ty frogzoo
<Frogzoo> yw
<suture> How would I cd into a dir that has spaces in it?
<Makura> Why does Azureus not even run anymore?  I used Automatix to install it, then I let it fully update, now it doesn't run.  I've completely removed it and reinstalled it, but it still doesn't run, not even to update
<wastrel> suture:  cd foo\ bar
<IdleOne> !tell Makura about automatix
<ITSa341> Is there a way to easily convert RH drivers to work with Ubuntu?
<suture> wastrel: ty
<A10n> is nv or nvidia the correct driver to choose if i have an nvidia and the driver already installed?
<IdleOne> !tell Makura about azureus
<wastrel> what's the other encryption thing besides wep?
<Makura> IdleOne: Someone here suggested Automatix.  Ack.
<DarkMageZUbuntu> wastrel: wpa or wpa2
<balu1> does ubuntu suport RPMs?
<IdleOne> Makura>  I dont know who it was but they were wrong
<Makura> IdleOne: I hope nothing too bad happened.
<wastrel> thanks DarkMageZUbuntu
<IdleOne> Makura>  hopefully not but not you have the correct way of installing azurues
<IdleOne> balu1>  no ubuntu uses .deb
<frank23> Makura: make sure you have sun's java,  java -version.  next install azureus as a user, from a downloaded tar   not with a package (this is because of the auto update feature) this is how I installed azureus
<ITSa341> balu1  I have had pretty good luck installing rpm's with alien
<mcmahon> Hello everyone. I have a questions I was hoping someone could help out with.
<Makura> frank23: I have Sun's Java.
<DarkMageZUbuntu> if i have an idea for ubuntu, is it appropriate to report it as a bug and tag it as wishlist?
<balu1> itsa341 really? well im trying to instal hte latest SDL .. havnet the slightest clue how.. so  im trying to find a runtime files
<IdleOne> mcmahon>  ask away
<mcmahon> I am running ubuntu 5.10 and upgraded Firefox to version 1.5
<mcmahon> After doing so and updating my symbolic links I can no longer connect to a samba share using Firefox
<ITSa341> balu1  I am the wrong person to ask for advice on any advanced problems. I just wanted to give you a place to start and I know alien worked flawlessly for me so far
<ITSa341> Is there a way to easily convert RH drivers to work with Ubuntu? The only linux drivers I can find for my GPS are for RH
<mcmahon> No problem, I just thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone had a suggestion.
<balu1> itsa341: k ill use alien to do the conversions.  wher e can i dl it?
<tristanmike> balay, sudo apt-get install alien
<ITSa341> balu1  it is available with the ubuntu package manager
<balu1> oh really? k
<mcmahon> The message received says 'Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (smb) isn't associated with any program.
<ITSa341> balu1  have fun
<balu1> yep thanks
<Muleario> hey how in the world do I get ubuntu to stop restarting X when I hit shift + backspace?
<IdleOne> Muleario>  stop doing that
<[TR0N] > lol
<ITSa341> hehe
<malv> why does everyone use firefox when nautilus feels smoother and more responsive?
<Muleario> isn't there a way to bind that action to another key? or something like that?
<malv> my mistake, I mean epiphany
<mcmahon> well, I am trying to view pictures on a samba share
<FlannelKing> malv: nautilus is a file browser
<IdleOne> Muleario>  System > administration > keyboard shortcuts might have something in it you can disable
<mcmahon> Nautilus will not display the picture.
<malv> epiphany versus firefox
<balu1> its: how do u use alien to install an RPM?
<Hysty> has anyone had issues with ubuntu locking up the ide devices?
<mcmahon> Actually I go to the share via Nautilus and then right click on the picture and open with Firefox
<[TR0N] > Muleario: maybe this helps you http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin-xfree/2001-q3/msg00559.html
<mcmahon> epiphany works but the image is very large, will not scale down.
<ITSa341> alien -install your.rpm   I think but look in the forums you'll find more info
<balu1> k tnx
<ITSa341> balu1  Like I said  I am a newbie
<IdleOne> balu1>  what package you trying to install
<IdleOne> ?
<ITSa341> Does anyone know of a way to easily convert RH drivers to work with Ubuntu? The only linux drivers I can find for my GPS are for RH
<balu1> idleone: im tyring to install SDL (using its rpm) , and attempting to use alien
<balu1> idleone: img oing to try to convert it now
<suture> How can I tell a script to open the file i right clicked on and replace spaces in the file name with "\ "
<Makura> IdleOne: It still wont run at ALL.  I fear something is really damaged
<IdleOne> balu1>  what is SDL?
<balu1> simple media layer, it has to do with providing basic support for 2d audio/video/joysticks (used with super nintendo emulators such as ZNES)
<balu1> www.libsdl.org for basic over view
<Makura> IdleOne: Nevermind, I ran it through Terminal and it worked
<IdleOne> Makura> I dont know how else to help you sorry
<IdleOne> Makura>  ok cool then
<randabis> ITSa341 if you can get the source for them, then you could probably compile a module that would work in ubuntu
<ITSa341> balu1   You do realize snes and nes roms are better on a modded xbox
<[TR0N] > Muleario: http://www.answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=38992
<ITSa341> ranabis  they don't offer the source just RH drivers
<balu1> itsa341 yes...but i dont have an xbox lol..
<[TR0N] > Muleario: http://davesource.com/Solutions/20050105.Control_Alt_Delete_Disable.html
<balu1> itsa341 if i had an xbox, id hack it to the max. ill buy one off ebay when its a little cheaper
<ITSa341> balu1  I mod xboxes almost daily
<randabis> ITSa341 are they rpm?
<Muleario> Tron: wow thanks I'm gonna try that right now...
<balu1> itsa341, i have a ps2, im thinking about getting a new nosolder modchip.. the DMSO one.. any adivce on that?
<ITSa341> balu1  I have over 1700 roms on my xbox
<balu1> itsa341 thats cool, theres jst one problem i DONT have an xbox lol. i know very well its capabilities.
<randabis> roms are just fine on pc
<ITSa341> balu1  just get a swap majic kit and burn your disks to cdr or dvdr
<[TR0N] > Muleario: ;-)
<Goldfisch> Alright. I just finished a test run of converting my system to ubuntu. I backed up key folders earlier from my prior distribution. Now I have ubuntu on a spare partition, and restored everything from backup.
<balu1> itsa341: ok see! this is my dilemma.. mind if i PM u? so  we dont flood this..
<wastrel> is it possible to view html source of messages in evo?
<randabis> balu1, isn't SDL in the repos already?
<randabis> i believe it is
<ITSa341> randabis: all they give is a rar with a makefile, a pl2303.c and info about running "make inst"
<balu1> randabis: i checked and it was.. but apparently i need a more uptodate version with ZNES.. have u any expiereince with ZNES?
<randabis> balu1, ZNES? do you mean ZSNES?
<balu1> itsa341:  HOW well does swapmagic wrok? i contemplated getting it, but i hear different things, some say alot of games need to patched, etc etc
<randabis> never heard of ZNES
<balu1> randabis: yes sorry ZSNES
<wastrel> ah nvm, not in preview pane but in message window
<randabis> balu1, I just use the zsnes package in the repos...never had a problem
<flux___> what codec is used for encoding video into dvd format (playable in dvd players) ?
<ITSa341> balu1   swapmagic is the best we have found at systembytes so far for the ps2's and it even works with the newer slimlines
<balu1> randabis: really? can u guide me? i d/led a manual znes package, didt know it was in repos..mybe thats the issue
<balu1> itsa341: are there ANY major drawbacks??
<randabis> balu1, sudo aptitude install zsnes
<randabis> done
<randabis> as long as you have universe enabled
<balu1> randabis: wow i sure love ubuntu..thanks rand, worked fine:)
<ITSa341> not really, actually all I can say about it is take care of the swap magic disk as it is the only real important part
<nush> someone helped me b4 with my resulution and told me to do a dpkg reconfigure, but I didn't go that way, and instead just edited /etc/x11/xorg.conf . My question is how do i check that linux/ubuntu has my correct video card's ram size?
<LjL> multiverse actually
<balu1> randabis: how do u run a game?? can i add znes to an applicatio menu or something
<balu1> randabis: i used it in windows all the time. dno if it works same in linux
<eletido> im looking to make a Symlink, whats the command for that?
<LjL> eletido: ln -s
<nush> ln -s
<randabis> it works the same way as its windows counterpart balu1
<ITSa341> randabis: no rpm's or I would just install with alien. All they give is a rar with a makefile, a pl2303.c and info about running "make inst"
<balu1> itsa341:  really? well then the deal is sealed itsa.. im going to get it, ive been vacillating between swapmagic, DMSO non solder, or SOlder..
<Goldfisch> eletido: ln  <--- ln -s /the/real/file /the/sym/link/file
<randabis> ITSa341, that's source then...you'll have to compile the module
<ITSa341> balu1  My son uses swapmagic all day every day
<dabaR> ITSa341: did you find out what kernel version number that driver is for?
<eletido> thanks guys.
<balu1> itsa341: ok great. ill get it then.
<ITSa341> randabis  when I try to run config or make it just says no rule to make target
<Shachaf> Has anyone else had trouble with ndiswrapper under dapper (BCM4318 card)? It worked on Breezy, and Dapper says it has native support, but it doesn't work at all. Also, the network device's name was changed from wlan0 to eth1. Has anyone else had this problem?
<balu1> itsa341: i was planning on it for a long time, and alot heresay has prevented me from it.
<balu1> itsa341: do u sell it ?
<ITSa341> dabaR  all they say is it's for RH9
<randabis> Shachaf, I'm using ndiswrapper with bcm4318 with no troubles here in dapper (64-bit build)
<dabaR> ITSa341: find out what kernel number they yse
<balu1> is dapper sexy? :D
<randabis> Shachaf, #ubuntu+1 is for dapper support
<ITSa341> balu1   hang on a minute I'll see if we have any in stock right now
<balu1> itsa341: thanks bud.
<shiv> how do I get rid of this error
<shiv> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file
<shiv> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<wickers> bachler, sexy like a well coded computer program, yes.
<Goldfisch> balu1: I saw a demo of xgl (which requires dapper). That was neat with the guy spinning his desktop like a cube.
<nush> someone helped me b4 with my resulution and told me to do a dpkg reconfigure, but I didn't go that way, and instead just edited /etc/x11/xorg.conf . My question is how do i check that linux/ubuntu has my correct video card's ram size?
<randabis> ITSa341, if it is for RH9, it probably isn't going to work in ubuntu no matter how you try to work it
<balu1> goldfisch: woo cant wait :)
<randabis> RH9 uses the 2.4.x kernel
<randabis> I think
<randabis> maybe even 2.2.x
<nush>  how do i check that linux/ubuntu has my correct video card's ram size for X?
<balu1> randabis: this is a newb question.. but how come i dont see any shortcut for zsnes
<Shachaf> randabis: OK, thanks.
<randabis> balu1, it doesn't put one for it by default
<ITSa341> randabis    figures, I need this GPS to work in linux so I can go completely Winblows free on this laptop
<balu1> randabis: is.. so id hav eto go make one?
<randabis> ITSa341, i'd check google...might be some way to get it working
<randabis> balu1, yeah, otherwise just type zsnes in a console
<Goldfisch> ITSa341: You have a GPS system tied in with your laptop? I missed the earlier part of your conversation.
<balu1> randabis: hm id rather have a link..leme go figure out where it installed
<ITSa341> randabis  I tried that and everything turned out to be unrelated or written for a software engineer
<randabis> ITSa341, i'd bitch at the manufacturer then :/ sorry bud
<ITSa341> Goldfish  Yup, a rikaline gps-6010  usb gps
<ITSa341> works great in MS with streets and trips but can't get it to recognize in ubuntu or Xandros 4
<DaLinuxCode> hi
<dmakalsky> Hi All
<dmakalsky> I am new to Ubuntu
<dmakalsky> and I have a quick question for you all
<ITSa341> I also can't get gps drive to go past the initial splash screen ( probably searching for the gps )
<dmakalsky> what kernel version should I be if I install ubuntu from the cd?
<ITSa341> balu1   PM me
<Muleario> I have another question: is it possible to make xchat do a system beep when someone sends a message with your name in it? ;)
<dmakalsky> uname -a says:
<dmakalsky> Linux dementor2 2.6.12-10-386 #1
<Protocol1> I wish there was an ebook on ubuntu 5.10
<Goldfisch> ITSa341: Sounds like a kernel issue to me. When I initially got my Sony digital camera, system didn't recognize due to lack of a USB entry in the kernel map. I upgraded to a later 2.6 kernel, and it was recognized.
<Edgan> Muleario: yes
<Protocol1> or a good reference book for it
<dmakalsky> I am afraid the auto updater updated my Kernel
<dmakalsky> can someone confirm?
<V4Vendetta> why would you be afraid.
<V4Vendetta> you can always choose what kernel to use
<carl> can someone help please , i'm not sure how to install drivers , sorry i'm a linux newb
<V4Vendetta> carl, drivers for what
<dmakalsky> I am trying to use vmplayer (vmware
<dmakalsky> )
<carl> nvidia graphics card
<V4Vendetta> dmakalsky, just reconfigure it
<dmakalsky> V4Vendetta, could you point me to the instructions
<dmakalsky> on how to do that?
<V4Vendetta> dmakalsky, sudo vmware-config.pl
<Goldfisch> !tell dmakalsky about punctuation
<Edgan> Muleario: I created the original patch to do it, and it was ignoring. A while later they author did added the feature. It is currently called Beep on hilighted messages.
<V4Vendetta> i hate when people do that
<Edgan> Muleario: I mean ignored
<carl> how can i test if my graphics card is causing me probs in linux as it did cause probs when i used xp
<dmakalsky> V4Vendetta, so it is asking me for the kernel source location.  Is that in a separate deb ?
<scarpia> hi ppl, have a problem with dvd playback in totem (after automatix installation) - totem says it can't play a dvd, but if I drag & drop a VOB file from the dvd onto the totem window, it is played perfectly... have you any idea?
<IdleOne> who has that rikaline gps driver issue?.... www.rikaline.com website not found :(
<Muleario> Edgan: and I would just put Muleario in the "Extra words to highlight on" field?
<Greyscalefox> Right. More problems. When I FTP locally to my server, I get the file list. Externally, it stops at this:
<flux___> carl, the best way to test that would be to try the card in another windows box
<Greyscalefox> 227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,64,4,14).
<Greyscalefox> LIST
<ITSa341> IdleOne  it's me
<Edgan> Muleario: No, it should just work. It auto highlights when someone says your nick
<Greyscalefox> What am I doing wrong?
<Muleario> Oh I see
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  your manufacturer doesnt have a website
<balu1> anyone use evolution mail???
<Muleario> hmm it's not working...I wonder if perhaps I have system beeps disabled or something. Just upgraded to dapper two days ago
<Shachaf> randabis: It works now.
<flux___> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<balu1> can i get the damn thing to autosend? instead of manuallying hitting send/closing
<carl> ok thanks and also when ubuntu is booting up everything comes up ok (i.e starting raid etc) except starting hotplug system could this cause my system to crash
<Goldfisch> balu1: All the time. Ever since kmail started seg faulting on me for over a month. :)
<dabaR> Greyscalefox: you have a router, and a computer connected to it with an FTP server. When connecting to it from the general internet, you get an error, but when ftping to it locally it works. Is taht what you are saying?
<Shachaf> randabis: I was looking through the lsmod list and didn't see bcm43xx.
<Edgan> Muleario: does your pc speaker work? Not sure if Ubuntu enables it by default.
<balu1> randabis:  where can i find zsnes on my HD? ;x i typed it in console and nothing hapend
<Shachaf> randabis: But I guess it was there.
<randabis> just a sec
<Shachaf> randabis: Thanks.
<Edgan> Muleario: you may need to modprobe pcspkr as root
<Greyscalefox> Yes.
<randabis> Shachaf, did what I suggest work?
<balu1> goldfisch:  r there settings where after i finish writing a mail i hav eit send right away, as opposed to going to outbox first?
<ITSa341> IdleOne  http://www.rikaline.com/download02.htm
<Greyscalefox> Thats EXACTLY whats happening.
<Greyscalefox> It stops specificly at the LIST command
<Muleario> Edgan: I just did sudo modprobe pcspkr and there was no output
<IdleOne> balu1>  did you install it sudo apt-get install zsnes
<Edgan> Muleario: that is normal for modprobe
<Nabiki> Is there a command for dpkg or apt-get that will do a depenency check on all the packages installed to make sure that everything is where it needs to be?
<V4Vendetta> Greyscalefox, shouldn't use ftp anyway
<Greyscalefox> ? Whats the alternative?
<randabis> Nabiki, aptitude does
<carl> can someone help please ? when ubuntu is booting up everything comes up ok (i.e starting raid etc) except starting hotplug system could this cause my system to crash
<randabis> I always use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Muleario> edgan: oh wow, it works now! Ha. is it on by default now or will I have to add this to sessions?
<Goldfisch> balu1: Probably. I am ssh'd in through a termainal session right now, so I can't look it up. (P.S. Terminal mode, lying on the sofa quite comfortably, I might add).
<Nabiki> aptitude.. I shall have to make sure it is installed.
<Shachaf> randabis: Yes, it did.
<Edgan> Muleario: I guess it isn't. You will need to make sure the module is loaded on each boot
<Greyscalefox> V4vendetta - Whats the alternative?
<dabaR> Greyscalefox: you should use at least as many words as I did when asking a question, so people can answer in one sentence instead of having to type 5. Just as an aside. Another one is prepend the message with the nick of the person you are speaking to. Did you forward the port on the router?
<Shachaf> randabis: I was looking through the lsmod list before, and didn't find bcm43xx.
<Nabiki> I can install things just fine, but whenever I do, it gets to the end of the list and tells me somethning didn't install right because of a dependancy error...
<Nabiki> now
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  well they have a linux.exe driver
<V4Vendetta> Greyscalefox, ssh
<Nabiki> now I feel dumb.. I shoulda thought to check dselect. :P hehehehehe
<starscalling> hey
<phantasmoholic> what does this mean: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<starscalling> if i wanna leave room for stupid shit like wine and games
<starscalling> how big should i make root
<Greyscalefox> dabaR - Sorry about that. None too coherant today.
<randabis> Shachaf, good...:) weird about not finding it...also, you might wanna blacklist the module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<phantasmoholic> ppl talking about bcm43xx.......??? i have some problems here also
<Nabiki> phantasmoholic: Means that the network card is not responding.
<V4Vendetta> starscalling, 3.0gb
<Shachaf> randabis: I guess I just missed it.
<Edgan> Muleario: Not sure if Ubuntu has it's own way, but you could create rc.modules as a shell script to call modprobe pcspkr. I know Debian used to do it that way. You could also add it to rc.local.
<phantasmoholic> Shachaf: are you trying to use bcm43xx on dapper?
<Edgan> Muleario: and that is /etc/rc.modules
<Shachaf> randabis: Are you using ndiswrapper or the native driver?
<randabis> i'd use bcm43xx but it freezes my system
<Shachaf> phantasmoholic: Yes, and it works now.
<starscalling> V4Vendetta, my typical install is only about 2.2gigs
<carl> v4vendetta: when ubuntu is booting up everything comes up ok (i.e starting raid etc) except starting hotplug system could this cause my system to crash
<starscalling> but not messed with wine and the like
<Greyscalefox> V4vendetta - I use SSH to control it. But I need FTP for file transfers and stuff. I'd prefer to use FTP at the moment for this sort of thing.
<Muleario> Edgan: I'm about to enter it as an entry in /etc/modules. should that work?
<randabis> Shachaf, I'm using ndiswrapper because bcm43xx freezes my system if I try to use it
<V4Vendetta> carl, yes
<phantasmoholic> i'm having a difficult time
<Edgan> Muleario: probably
<starscalling> been thinking about trying some of the gaming stuffzorz
<V4Vendetta> Greyscalefox, ssh can transfer files
<Goldfisch> Greyscalefox: Well, use sftp (ssh+ftp).
<carl> v4vendetta: ok do you know how i fix this
<Muleario> :D
<V4Vendetta> carl, do you get any specific errors?
<caglar> how do I make a window transparent with Xgl?
<phantasmoholic> I will be glad to get ndiswrapper out of my system
<Goldfisch> Greyscalefox: Also, read up on scp. That is my favorite way of moving stuff around the network.
<Greyscalefox> Okeydoke.
<carl> v4vendetta: no it just crashes back to login or hangs everytime
<starscalling> V4Vendetta, does wine use /home space to do stuff?
<randabis> phantasmoholic, as would I, but it's not an option at this point until bcm43xx improves
<NickGarvey> encrypted file transfer :)
<Nabiki> phantasmoholic: If you use ndiswrapper, check the wiki.  It tells which drivers to use and how to put the info into ubuntu.
<Greyscalefox> But how would I fix the issue as it is?
<V4Vendetta> starscalling, yea it will be .wine in your home folder
<jean__> hi is there software that can see caller id etc?
<phantasmoholic> i cant tell if its the driver causing my problems or some other configuration problem
<phantasmoholic> i've done all the firmware cutting and installing
<phantasmoholic> the driver will load with modprobe
<phantasmoholic> but then, silence
<phantasmoholic> scary silence, that leaves you confused
<Nabiki> phantasmoholic: Did you put the info int he network configuration?
<V4Vendetta> phantasmoholic, lol
<NickGarvey> phantasmoholic: I spent 2 days working on wireless and linux and it didn't work, I was using a broadcom card also
<Goldfisch> !tell phantasmoholic about punctuation
<phantasmoholic> Which info?
<V4Vendetta> Goldfisch, why bother
<Edgan> Goldfisch: rsync+ssh works better and more efficently in most cases, rsync -e ssh -P -v   and it uses scp like syntax.
<phantasmoholic> I have my /network/interfaces set up
<phantasmoholic> but it may be wrong
<phantasmoholic> just sets id and wep key
<Greyscalefox> *sigh* but I _need_ FTP!
<phantasmoholic> and then auto eth1
<IdleOne> !enter
<Makura> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10032  I get this when trying to run Azureus.  Anyone have any idea what it means?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Greyscalefox> Security and efficency isn't too important.
<Goldfisch> Edgan: Yeah, I know about that too. I use to backup my systems. That is also what I used to restore my home partitions etc. to an ubuntu installation. Cart before the horse, I say.
<cyphase> does anyone know of any way that my X server would invert colors?
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, bad driver
<Muleario> If I install a new icon set, where are the icon files stored? I want to add a custom icon to a shortcut I'm making...
<Goldfisch> Edgan: I am working on setting up a wiki server at work. I am telling them I can keep our backup site synced up with the primary at little cost. I plan to use rsync for that. :)
<Nabiki> phantasmoholic:  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu   It tells you where the file is and everything.
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, it was working fine before
<Edgan> Goldfisch: Though I learned http is the only thing that scales to gigabit speeds.
<dabaR> Greyscalefox: DId you answer whether you forwarded ports? (no worries, I was just giving you advice).
<V4Vendetta> Edgan, ?
<Muleario> launcher, I mean
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, then i was away from the computer for a 1 1/2 hours
<phantasmoholic> Nabiki, I'm trying to use the new bcm43xx driver
<V4Vendetta> Edgan, http loses alot of speed actually ..
<Nabiki> phantasmoholic: Once the module is willing to load, you still have to tell the system that you want to set a network.
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, you tried restarting X ?
<Edgan> V4Vendetta: not when compared to rsync and scp
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, now it's inverted
<Greyscalefox> dabaR :yeah I did. I can get a connection to it and it authenticates
<maximaus> heya, what's the ubuntu chat or off topic channel called again? (brain fart)
<cedriczg> Managu, Hi, how are you doing?
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<V4Vendetta> Edgan, ftp is the best for constancy i think
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, not yet, i was wondering if there was a away to invert colors
<cyphase> maybe a key combo..
<cyphase> hoping :P
<Edgan> V4Vendetta: but ftp requires logging in, unnecessary steps
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, i doubt it
<Greyscalefox> I know, but I want my ftp!
<cyphase> yea..
<cedriczg> Managu, I have some news about my Synaptic
<cyphase> oh well
<V4Vendetta> Edgan, yea, so does ssh related things..
<Makura> IdleOne: Do you know what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10032
<Greyscalefox> *has a death-grip on ftp*
<Edgan> V4Vendetta: and the ftp protocol is messy
<V4Vendetta> Edgan, it's insecury. but the speed is fine
<V4Vendetta> insecure*
<Goldfisch> If you setup the trusted ssh keys, sftp/scp/rsync-over-ssh all begin to work effortlessly and securely. You can focus on the real problem, and not worry about securing the transport layer.
<Edgan> V4Vendetta: if you can't afford the encryption, then it is best to no use auth
<starscalling> ah thanx V4Vendetta
<V4Vendetta> starscalling, ?
<IdleOne> Makura>  gimme a sec
<starscalling> <V4Vendetta> starscalling, yea it will be .wine in your home folder
<whiter> anyone know how to make the panel font larger in size?
<V4Vendetta> starscalling, oh okay, no problem.
<Makura> IdleOne: Thank you. =] 
<starscalling> phantasmoholic, dont pm without asking >.<
<V4Vendetta> starscalling, you can also type ~/.wine no matter where you are
<starscalling> what cha need?
<cedriczg> Managu, Are you there?
<starscalling> yeah not new to linux
<Edgan> V4Vendetta: rsync+ssh maxed out at like 18mb/s, scp at like 20mb/s, rsync at like 60mb/s and http could do full speed if the disks could keep up
<V4Vendetta> starscalling, okay sorry.
<starscalling> just the messing around with wine thing :P
<starscalling> no no no sorry needed ^^
<V4Vendetta> Edgan, but when do you transfer tat those speds
<cyphase> ok, i just took a screenshot and out it on another computer
<cyphase> it looks normal there
<Greyscalefox> Sooo.. Can anyone actually help me, or are you going to just discuss the nuances of ftp and other methods I've never heard of?
<jean__> what is PBX
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, just reboot lazy guy
<V4Vendetta> Greyscalefox, whats the problem
<Greyscalefox> ...
<Goldfisch> Edgan: Next time I have a 60Mb network pipe, I will consider that. :)
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, i would think rebooting would be lazy :P
<dopry> PBX = public branch exchange...
<ut-> i'm having a graphics card problem i think.... i can install ubuntu with no problem but when it goes to boot into ubuntu the first time the screen hangs when loading the gnome display manager
<IdleOne> Makura>  none whats so ever
<ut-> any ideas?
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, i was just wondering if it was hardware or software
<Greyscalefox> I can access FTP from both local and internet connections. BUT I can't get the file list from the 'net
<cyphase> anyway..
<danl> how would one go about upgrading their existing install to dapper flight 5?
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, did you have a screen saver on?
<V4Vendetta> danl, i don't recommend it
<cyphase> yes
<starscalling> !ops phantasmoholic is being abusive :/.
<ubotu> okay, starscalling
<Managu> cedriczg: what's up?
<V4Vendetta> danl, dapper is a terrible mess
<cyphase> and the screensaver was inverted too
<Makura> IdleOne: Bummer...  Do you have any suggestions for bittorrent clients where I can control the UDP port it uses?  (I'm behind a router)
<jean__> anyone know how i make my modem pick up caller id?
<danl> V4vendetta, really?
<starscalling> !op phantasmoholic is being abusive :/.
<ubotu> okay, starscalling
<V4Vendetta> Makura, azureus
<Goldfisch> Greyscalefox: Is it some sort of shadow ftp site? I have seen those, where you have to know the file you are getting.
<V4Vendetta> danl, yes
<starscalling> !_!
<ubotu> starscalling: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cyphase> V$Vendetta, yes, and the screensaver was inverted too
<ut-> i have a onboard agp card and a pci card, i use the pci card...when i plug my monitor into the onboard card everything works, but how to i setup my pci card?
<cedriczg> Managu, well this boot was not succesful for the synaptic
<starscalling> fucking pos
<Greyscalefox> Goldfisch - No. It just stops when it sends the LIST command
<Makura> V4Vendetta: That's exactly what's not working ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10032 )
<Managu> cedriczg: doh.  Not a clue what your problem is =(
<danl> serious stability issues?
<ut-> i can't disable the onboard card via the bios..
<cedriczg> Managu, all the needed files in /var/lib/apt disapeared
<IdleOne> Makura>  i dont torrent but maybe someone else knows of a client besides azurues
<cedriczg> Managu, And the empty "lock" file I told you appeared!!!
<Edgan> rtorrent, bittornado, bittorrent-curses are good and work under Linux.
<IdleOne> starscalling>  watch the language please
<cedriczg> Managu, Then I copied the files I buchuped
<Makura> IdleOne: I'm completely lost for clients for linux.
<V4Vendetta> Makura, sudo apt-get install libswt3.1-gtk-java
* cyphase is going to look for a program that inverts colors first thing
<cyphase> it looks awesome
<Makura> V4Vendetta: Thanks. =] [
<ut-> anyone have a idea how i can fix this problem?
<cedriczg> Managu, And voila, the Synaptic worked
<starscalling> IdleOne, tell em to fix the triggers then
<Edgan> I personally use Azureus for all the features though.
<Managu> cedriczg: well, that's good at least
<cedriczg> Managu, This way at least I don't have to download all
<cedriczg> Managu, One more thing
<Greyscalefox> Somebody help me and my despirate ftp situation. I'm begining to loose hope.
<danl> V4Vendetta, Does it have stability issues, or something worse?
<IdleOne> starscalling>  nothing wrong with the triggers you just need to trigger for something it knows or try /msg ubotu  searchterm
<cedriczg> Managu, When executin the synaptic before in the command line
<V4Vendetta> danl, well i tried to update yesterday and it killed one of my ubuntu installs, so i'd wait till after it comes out... till AFTER
<danl> lol, ok thanks
<starscalling> iirc it used to have an !op or !ops or something trigger
<V4Vendetta> danl, beta anything always blows
<starscalling> ~_~
<Greyscalefox> I'd give it 2 weeks before upgrade for the gremlins to surface
<ut-> anyone know how to switch gfx cards during the install???
<ut-> or afterwards?
<dabaR> Greyscalefox: you get logged in? Stops at listing the directory?
<IdleOne> starscalling>  why do you need the ops?
<Greyscalefox> Yes
<V4Vendetta> Greyscalefox, i'm giving it a month after it comes out
<balu1> randabis: hey randa.. any idea where i look for ZSNES after i installed it form my repo? ..using "znes" in console dosnt do anything
<cedriczg> Managu, I had this output : (synaptic:7908): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<cedriczg> (synaptic:7908): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Greyscalefox> V4vendeta - I don't blame you.
<jean__> is 256mbram not enough?
<dabaR> Greyscalefox: how many different ftp clients have you tried? Have you tried a simple command line?
<randabis> balu1, type zsnes not znes
<Managu> cedriczg: I wouldn't worry about it.  It doesn't look relivant
<dabaR> jean__: for an ubuntu install iot is.
<cedriczg> Managu, It seems that I have this output also now... But now it works as I tod you
<balu1> randabis: thats hwat i am typing
<Edgan> Greyscalefox: I like lftp when it comes to command line ftp
<Greyscalefox> Dabar - will try more clients
<balu1> randabis: no nm thats what im not typing -_-
<V4Vendetta> Greyscalefox, tried gftp ?
<jean__> dabaR: lots of things are crashing
<starscalling> IdleOne,
<cedriczg> Managu, So none of us have a clue what may be happening
<randabis> balu1 heh
<starscalling> this is a text based game irc is
<phantasmoholic> where do you alias network interfaces
<starscalling> either start reading or quit playing tyvm
<balu1> randabis: yep thnx lol..any idea how i turn this into a shortcut?
<Greyscalefox> V4vendeta - The server is the only linbox at the moment.
<jean__> how come lots of things are crashing the system
<Managu> cedriczg: you could try digging through your startup files (in /etc/init.d) to see if any of them are doing something fishy.  That's the only thing I can think of
<jean__> is it cause 256mb is not enough?
<IdleOne> starscalling>  thanks for the info ..watch the language please
<Greyscalefox> Its running ubuntu server, and I'm quite proud of that.
<balu1> omg super mario, and its awesome
<balu1> <3
<starscalling> IdleOne, deal with it.
<cedriczg> Managu, Thnaxs, I'll try to look that
<starscalling> i dunno who you are nor do i care that much
<greenguy> Hi, does anyone know where I need to place a *.el file for emacs to use it?
<starscalling> but i certainly dont appreciate your attitude
<starscalling> so please go check it at the door and reenter
<randabis> balu1, make the shortcut to /usr/bin/zsnes
<IdleOne> starscalling>  I asked you politely to watch your language I dont recall giving any attitude
<balu1> randabis: well my prob is making the actual short cut.. i im not sure how
<Greyscalefox> *Geeky showdown*
<kill-bill> i tryed to instal some debian packages on my ubuntu.. but now some packages r broken and i just can't install any packages... what can i do to solve this
<ut-> has anyone had any problems with a pci nvidia card? yes i've tried reading the manual and I cannot find out where to switch the gfx card
<V4Vendetta> Greyscalefox, lol
<Madpilot> starscalling, cool it - and what do you need an op for?
<jean__> when they say fight or flight they dont mean to choose either or
<Muleario> When you install a theme, where does it install to?
<IdleOne> kill-bill>  sudo apt-get -f install
<starscalling> then you should also check your personal monitor dial or something.... b/c thats pretty much what im getting from you.
<Managu> ut-: it's entirely possible that your motherboard doesn't support another graphics card
<V4Vendetta> Greyscalefox, i'm the swamp fox
<starscalling> meh
<starscalling> one sec
<Greyscalefox> Heh.
<ut-> but in other linux distros i don't have this problem
<Greyscalefox> Anyway, SmartFTP does similar.
<ut-> i've used linux before with this setup
<ut-> i can't figure out how to get it to work with ubuntu
<starscalling> should have enabled timestamps
<kill-bill> i'll try that
<starscalling> <starscalling> !op phantasmoholic is being abusive :/.
<starscalling> i dont really appreciate abuse from anyone
<randabis> balu1, if you want it on the desktop, just right-click and choose create launcher
<jean__> can i install fluxbox off the install cd?
<starscalling> especially when im trying to get away from some
<phantasmoholic> what is LPF/eth1
<V4Vendetta> starscalling, clam down
<starscalling> this is the reason i left friggan ubuntu last time
<MrRio> why doesnt ubuntu come with sun's java 1.5 in the universe repo?
<cedriczg> Managu, I have only a file called /etc/initab, you mean that one?
<V4Vendetta> starscalling, calm*
<randabis> jean__, doubtful...fluxbox is in universe
<starscalling> *am fairly calm
<Greyscalefox> Why doesn't ubuntu come with AOL. XD
<cedriczg> Managu, I mean inittab
<V4Vendetta> MrRio, copyright issues
<Madpilot> starscalling, I've just had a look thru the backscroll, and can't see any "abuse"
<starscalling> just getting more and more annoyed.
<Greyscalefox> Its slowwww and shitty 90% of the time.
<Managu> cedriczg: no.  There should be a number of files in the /etc/init.d directory
<Nabiki> ut-:  It is an nvidia thing.  There is some info on the Wiki.  You may need to get the driver fromt he nvidia web site possibly. I fiddled arrounda bit with mine, and it suddenly decided to work. ^^;;
<starscalling> thats the whole thing
<Greyscalefox> (in my experiance anyway)
<IdleOne> starscalling>  I didnt notice any abuse but I wasnt looking at irc at the momment all I saw was you cursing so I asked for you to please watch your language...you could of just told me that before instead of " giving me attitude " :)
<cedriczg> Managu, oh the directory
<starscalling> scroll up further past that
<phantasmoholic> someone please ban starscalling
<starscalling> and perhaps it will be clear
<balu1> randabis: k tnx.. got it
<starscalling> IdleOne, really stfu
<randabis> no prob
<V4Vendetta> lol
<phantasmoholic> he making alot of trouble
<starscalling> phantasmoholic, just b/c i tell you not to pm me
<balu1> is there a way to alt+tab between apps?
<IdleOne> starscalling>  fine I will ..you have a good night
<starscalling> does not mean you need to bring all kinds of sexual innuendo's into it
<Greyscalefox> idleone didn't say anything for ages...
<balu1> hey gusy calm down...this isa help channel.
<V4Vendetta> balu1, yea, you hit alt+tab
<V4Vendetta> balu1, LOL
<MrRio> V4Vendetta: what about a package who's install script fetches the sun package, makes u agree to their terms, etc..
<phantasmoholic> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo
<starscalling> frankly i dont appreciate the harrassment ive gotten today
<balu1> v4vendetta funny it doesnt work with zsnes as full screen
<V4Vendetta> MrRio, yea, i used one earlier today
<Madpilot> phantasmoholic & starscalling - I can't see anything to ban either of you about. Just calm down and move on, OK?
<V4Vendetta> phantasmoholic, FUCK
<starscalling> and im starting to think it really is typical of this distro
<ut-> how do you configure X in ubuntu? there is no x11config or any program like that, that i can find anyway
<starscalling> Madpilot its in pm
<V4Vendetta> ut-, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phantasmoholic> Ok
<starscalling> crap about cocks
<starscalling> and muching
<ut-> that doesn't do shit
<starscalling> and stuff like that
<ut-> i've tried that
<Greyscalefox> ...
<ut-> excuse my language
<V4Vendetta> ut-, yes it does ..
<starscalling> and frankly im tired of it
<phantasmoholic> im trying to work here and this guy is trying to fight
<phantasmoholic> i'll just put him on ignore
<ut-> all it does is setup my onboard gfx card
<Greyscalefox> Both of you shut the fuck up and get along, mmm'kay?
<starscalling> and frankly i dont think i should have to deal with this fucking bullshit
<starscalling> ok now im done,.
<MrRio> Hey, can everyone stop swearing
<Madpilot> phantasmoholic & starscalling - frankly, I'm tempted to boot you both. Drop it.
<Greyscalefox> people have problems. Help them deal with them.
* starscalling stfu's
<V4Vendetta> listen up kids
<V4Vendetta> take your riddalin
<V4Vendetta> and stfu
<elkbuntu> V4Vendetta, you're not helping the situation
<starscalling> Madpilot, is that a typical reaction these days?
<Nabiki> ut-:  Are you trying to use both cards at once, or JUST the nvidia?
<V4Vendetta> elkbuntu, no you are not helping it
<ut-> just the nvidia
<V4Vendetta> ignore
<elkbuntu> V4Vendetta, im not the one swearing
<ut-> i had to plug my monitor into my intel 810 just to get here
<phantasmoholic> we take Aderal now days Vendetta
<Nabiki> Then go into the bios, and disable the onboard video.
* zenbum is not helping the situation
<jean__> hey oh eh what happened to "HUMANITY TO OTHERS"
<Greyscalefox> Oh I give up. my FTP situation will probably never be repaired. Thanks for the port forwarding though.
<starscalling> ~_~
* starscalling goes off
<ut-> i can't all i can select in the bios is pci or agp
<ut-> either options doesn't affect ubuntu though
<ut-> it still selects my onboard card
<Makura> V4Vendetta: I did what you told me to do, but I try to install Azureus (it uninstalled it for some reason..?) and I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10034
<elkbuntu> jean__, it helps for people to act human for that
<jean__> dont the evil people goto #debian
<Nabiki> Is the Nvidia card PCI or AGP?  And does it have an option to set how much ram you give to the onboard video? If it does, then setting it to 0 will disable it.
<jean__> :>
<jean__> ?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, jean__, starscalling phantasmoholic: Drop it. Right now.
<ut-> it is pci
<ut-> the onboard is agp i think
<jean__> or i thought evil people were to hang out on efnet
<kill-bill> what's the meaning of this
<kill-bill> Error: the current /etc/modules.conf is not automatically generated.
<V4Vendetta> Makura, sudo apt-get -f install
<Nabiki> You may need to uninstall and reinstall X11, or at least reconfigure it.  If it installed the onboard as the video.
<Nabiki> ack.. bad punctuation.
<phantasmoholic> Why would my eth1 be using an inet6 addr
<ut-> i've done the dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg think many times
<ut-> it doesn't do nothing but the set the config file to what it is originally set too
<Makura> V4Vendetta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10035 =\
<ut-> during the boot i do see something about apci ignoring display on 0:01e:00 or something like that, so i know it reconizes the card
<V4Vendetta> makura
<V4Vendetta> do you have aim or msn
<Makura> V4Vendetta: Both.
<V4Vendetta> well add me on aim'
<V4Vendetta> FearTheTrain
<Makura> V4Vendetta: Will do
<NickGarvey> when trains attack
<NickGarvey> dum dum dum
<V4Vendetta> lol
<V4Vendetta> :-D
<V4Vendetta> i made the name because
<dabaR> Please do not use enter too much if the channel is busy.
<V4Vendetta> i saw a news episode where 10 people got hit by a train
<V4Vendetta> :
<mlalkaka> how do i open the gnome cd creator? i forgot lol
<elkbuntu> !enter
<Unity> thank you for that colon on the previous line
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<IdleOne> Unity>  lmao :)
<dabaR> mlalkaka: maybe it is in the applications menu on the top of your screen under music./
<di> how do i find the 10 largest directories in my system?
<mlalkaka> dabaR, i dont see it. i only see gnomebaker
<Managu> ut-, as I recall, the NVidia-glx driver documentation touches on a spot where you can specify the PCI id numbers (or some such) for a particular card.  Have you read that documentation?
<kill-bill> i tryed using sudo apt-get -f install but this error shows up Error: the current /etc/modules.conf is not automatically generated. script post-removal returned error code 1
<V4Vendetta> Unity, you are welcome
<kill-bill> the same eerror every time i gotta use apt-get n stuff
<mlalkaka> dabaR, nevermind. once i put in the blank cd, it popped up
<dabaR> mlalkaka: maybe that is it.
<Unity> di: konqueror has a file view that shows folders in different sizes proportional to how much space they take up
<dabaR> mlalkaka: sweetness
<Unity> di: i don't know there is a simpler way though
<markk> What can I get for burning ISO's?
<di> Unity: i use gnome
<dabaR> markk: just right click on them,
<Unity> markk: cdrecord maybe
<Managu> kill-bill: it's just a random thought, but you might try this: make a backup of your /etc/modules.conf; then delete it.  Then try the apt-get command again
<IdleOne> markk>  gnomebaker , k3b , serpantine
<Unity> di: you can install konqueror without installing all of kde if you think it's worth the trouble
<f00f_bug> how do i keep xscreensaver from locking my screen everytime i shut my laptop?
<Unity> di: using gnome doesn't stop you from using konqueror
<wastrel> hi
<dabaR> f00f_bug: it is an option of the screensaver. Probably alterable in System>Prefs>Screensaver.
<Unity> there is no gnome thing that says thou shalt not use kde apps in gnome
<tyler_> How can I play a streaming .pls file (ie, from di.fm) from the command line?
<f00f_bug> dabaR: ok thanks
<dabaR> tyler_: how do you play it otherwise? in xmms/bmp?
<rdw200169> i can never get beep media player to start
<Madpilot> markk, just right-click on them, select Burn To Disc, and let it run
<dabaR> rdw200169: how did you install it?
<markk> ok
<rdw200169> repository
<markk> thanks all
<rdw200169> it's in the Applications menu
<rdw200169> but when i click it nothing happens
<dabaR> rdw200169: run "strace bmp" in a terminal, and paste output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, please.
<rdw200169> ok
<dabaR> one sec
<kill-bill> Managu: it seems working till now... thx
<tyler_> dabaR, I don't really... but I've been using mpg123 to play all my mp3's on my media server, so I can control what plays on my home system remotely, but I'd really like to stream fresh content from the shell
<balu1> what was that sweet mario rpg game for gameboy color
<V4Vendetta> balu1, lol ..
<Managu> kill-bill: glad if my suggestion helped.  Be sure to restore the modules.conf file -- it's important
<dabaR> rdw200169: "strace beep-media-player"
<tyler_> dabaR,  normally I boot to windows to listen to di.fm streams, cuz I can't figure it out
<rdw200169> i was about to say that ;)
<rdw200169> thanks
<Nabiki> :P So, what would I need to install to get DVD's running? :P  I saw a notice ont he wiki that Ubuntu doesn't do DVD's directly.. ^^  I have VLC media player, but I haven't given it a try yet. hehehe
<V4Vendetta> tyler_, xmms can stream radio
<dabaR> tyler_: what do you have installed codecs-wise?
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell Nabiki about dvd
<Dingbat> Question: Got ubuntu running -- I've been running it for the past 3 weeks replacing windoze.  My only problem is that I can't get it to go higher than 1024x768 resolution-wise (ATI Radeon 9600)
<Nabiki> Thank you ubotu! :)
<balu1> paper mario
<balu1> that was it
<rdw200169> how do i get it to dump that to a text file?
<ITSa341> IdleOne   sorry, got the boot from my ISP
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell Dingbat about resolution
<kill-bill> is there a safe way to install debian packages on ubuntu questio mark
<rob__> would there be a reason why my sisters window's laptop picks up wireless and it works perfecty and my ubuntu laptop picks it up somehwat and it is really patchy and disconnects a lot (most of the time)
<dabaR> rdw200169: "strace bmp>file" output redirection.
<nerv> i'm trying to make ubuntu available for multiple users. however, when i lock my screen, log in to another username, lock it, and come back to mine, ubuntu crashes. ideas?
<rdw200169> OHH, that's right, thanks
<nerv> the screen becomes weird, i can't make out what it is. everything is garbled, then i have to restart.
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  rikaline has a linux driver for your gps only thing is that its a .exe
<Managu> rob__: linux and ubuntu wireless support still isn't all that great.  Things might get better for you on ubuntu if you're willing to fight the ndiswrapper game
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  not certain how you would go about installing it
<rob__> (she's on windows)
<tonyyarusso> kill-bill: It sometimes works.  Ideally, look for a native Ubuntu build.  If that doesn't exist for sure (you've checked with all sources enabled), you could either learn to build your own from source, or just try one from Debian.  Basically, it might work, but no guarantees whatsoever, so try at your own risk.
<rob__> gettin help about wireless is tough when your on the wireless that is not working
<tonyyarusso> nerv: I had that issue with fglrx if you're using that, otherwise don't know.
<tyler_> V4Vendetta, thanks, but how can I get xmms to play when I am logged in from another machine through the shell?  I run:   'xmms playlist.pls &'   remotely, but nothing shows up on the local machine and no sound output.  Also the process dies shortly afterward
<slew> hi, has anyone ever seen this: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found ?
<nerv> tonyyarusso, yes i am using fglrx
<balu1> anyoen use any N64 emulators
<V4Vendetta> tyler_, dunno sorry
<Managu> rob__: classic network installation fun
<tyler_> V4Vendetta, basically I want to be able to control my sound system from my other computer, anywhere in the house
<nerv> tonyyarusso: i couldn't find a better way to get hardware accel w/ati radeon x600xt.
<n8> has anyone heard of the display on boot-up in breezy kinda garbled (verticle lines) but once you get to gnome it's fine?  I have a Dell Latitude C840....
<V4Vendetta> !gdm
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, V4Vendetta
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, i logged off, then restarted the X server, then restarted the whole computer, and it was inverted the whole time, including the BIOS
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, wow your card fried
<f00f_bug> tyler_: have you tried xmms?
<tonyyarusso> nerv: Try switching the driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to radeon instead if you can part with the accel for now; the switching problem is a known bug with fglrx.
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, no
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, i've fixed it
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, ... i'd say so
<f00f_bug> tyler_: ummmm i mean mplayer
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, what was wrong
<slew> balu1, did you check synaptic?
<kill-bill> any drivers 4 genious webcams ... easycam doesn't work
<V4Vendetta> cyphase, loose connection ?
<wastrel> n8 your vga settings need tweaked, but once you're in X it works.
<nerv> tonyyarusso, i can't =P...i have to develop stuff for school and need it
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, i had to unplug the monitor from power
<balu1> slew: what do u mean?
<wastrel> n8 i have no idea how to fix tho :] 
<nerv> tonyyarusso, i guess im SOL, but thanks =P
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, i probably could have done it without restarting
<slew> balu1, i mean load synaptic and do a search for n64 emulator
<cyphase> V4Vendetta, but oh well
<Nabiki> Inverted? BIOS? I missed something. :P
<tyler_> f00f_bug, not yet... trying it now, thx
<balu1> slew: oh.. didnt think of that
<tonyyarusso> nerv: For now, we'll see what the developers can manage.
<n8> ah....
<slew> balu1, synaptic is your friend. =] 
<balu1> lol
<slew> hi, has anyone ever seen this: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found ?
<rob__> ...
<balu1> im so used to findin stuff on my own
<f00f_bug> tyler_: also can you get like an xterm to launch while you're ssh'd?
<Nabiki> slew: What version of glibc do you have installeD?
<Ohm> Hi
<wastrel> v=ir
<wastrel> V=IR i guess is correct
<dabaR> wastrel: e = m*c*c
<Ohm> My totem don't plays any video file, what do I?
<wastrel> dabaR:  well einstein didn't just join the channel
<tristanmike> !tell Ohm about restrictedformats
<dabaR> wastrel: ya, I've been here all this time,..
<slew> Nabiki, 2.2, afaik
<themachine> Ohm install the win32 codecs
<Ohm> Where I found?
<slew> Ohm, check the ubunutu wiki
<bhaberman> hi
<Ohm> where is that? #)
<bhaberman> i'm having a weird problem with Xgl - it says "no screens found", but when I use Xorg everything works fine
<slew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<tristanmike> Ohm, check the message ubotu just sent you
<Ohm> I saw, thanks
<Nabiki> slew:  The error is saying it wants 3.4.6 it looks like.
<slew> Nabiki, yah, its not available anywhere that i've found so far. any ideas where to look?
<slew> i've even considered aliening an rpm
<balu1> no luck on synapitc N64 emus
<bhaberman> i'm using a rage 128
<bhaberman> if that helps
<slew> balu1, i think scummvm is one
<Nabiki> slew: What program are you trying to install?
<randabis> balu1, there are some out there in the wild, but none in ubuntu repos
<randabis> balu1, there's a few on zophar
<slew> Nabiki, just a game, Widelands. its in the repositories, im trying to get the new version.
<randabis> I don't know how well they work...I don't do n64 emulation
<balu1> randabis: whats the best one?? i used project 64 alot in windows
<randabis> balu1, I don't use 'em so I dunno
<Nabiki> slew:  Is the new version for Breezy or for dapper?
<Nabiki> slew: If it is for dapper, then you may need to look to dapper for some of the libs.
<slew> Nabiki, its got both source and 'executable.' i've tried to build from source and using the 'executable' but get the same problem
<slew> Nabiki, would it break a lot of stuff if i added a few dapper repositories to the breezy sources.list?
<Nabiki> slew:  You likely will.  It is trying to load a module dynamically.  If the module is not there it cannot load it.
<Nabiki> slew:  I don't know.  It is possible.
<slew> =[
<balu1> randabis: np ill do some research..
<IdleOne> slew>  not the best thing to do
<balu1> watchinn my first movie on linux. woo
<tonyyarusso> slew: You might be slightly safer only adding them long enough to get the lib you need, and then commenting them out again so they don't interfere with other things...
<treke|home> Hey folks. Just swapped my machines over from kubuntu to ubuntu. Really impressed
<Nabiki> slew:  Another possability is to just download the .deb file for that lib.  Keep the .deb file for the old on on standby just incase.  When it tells you what files will be effected, read the list it shows so you know if you want to continue with the install.
<godfathr> why am i retarted? I'm using 5.10 breezy and can't get sshd working
<wastrel> i got wireless working
<Cece> argh
<Cece> what is this..
<slew> Nabiki, where would i find the .deb for that? i've been googling but all i can find are rpms.
<Cece> -_____________-
<Cece> okay i'm leaving.
<IdleOne> Cece>  this is irc
<Nidah> hi i need help
<tonyyarusso> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Nidah> this is re bittorent in linux
<slew> hehe
<slew> Nidah, yeah
<godfathr> can't install the ssh package nor can i install openssh-server
<godfathr> what is that?
<Nabiki> try packages.ubuntu.com for starters.
<slew> Nidah, bittornado..
<Nidah> is asking for some mta file thing which i dont know
<treke|home> Never been much of a gnome fan, but I'd have to say this is kind of rubbing off on me
<IdleOne> godfathr>  we need more info like errors your getting , how are you trying to install?
<slew> treke|home, in a good way?
<treke|home> aye
<Nidah> is asking me to open locaton for bittorrent meta files
<godfathr> sudo apt-get install openssh-server says it depends on openssh-client (which is latest version) but can't install
<Nidah> i dont know where they are
<Nabiki> slew: start with packages.ubuntu.com   if you cant find it there, move on to packages.debian.org
<slew> treke|home, i was the same way. totally <3'd kde. saw ubuntu and that was it.
<phantasmoholic> why does bcm43xx suck?
<godfathr> does breezy come standard with sshd?
<metalhedd> could a grub error 18 be indicative of a failing motherboard?  I'm positive that its loading from hd0,0 and it used to work perfectly.. at the same time I also noticed that my pc has started booting directly into cmos setup about 50% of the time, but everything seems to be correct there.
<slew> Nabiki, cool thanks homie.
<treke|home> slew: been using the kubuntu stuff since it came out :)
<Nabiki> But if you can get debs for it, they are prefferable to having to comple it all yourself. :)
<Nidah> :(
<slew> treke|home, you looked at xfce yet?
<treke|home> not recently
<wastrel> i changed to wifi
<bhaberman> hey can you help me? Xgl is telling me "fatal error: no screens found", while Xorg works fine
<rdw200169> dabaR: ok got it, it's posted
<treke|home> slew: is it still a cde clone? :p
<godfathr> does breezy come standard with sshd?
<Nidah> can anyone help with bitorrent or bitornado or whateer it is
<IdleOne> godfathr>  rumour has it, sshd is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<wastrel> ssh isn't installed by default.
<godfathr> idleone: ok.. here is the error issuing apt-get install openssh-server
<bhaberman> anyone?
<Yugoslavia> DabaR, heh!!! :)
<slew> treke|home, looks more like a kde / enlightenment love child
<Nidah> how do i use bitoorent with ubuntu
<treke|home> hehe
<rukuartic> Nidah: Should be installed as default
<godfathr> openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4) but 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<godfathr> Broken Dependencies
<godfathr> err.. Packages
<treke|home> the biggest thing I'm loving right now is beagle
<bhaberman>  Xgl is telling me "fatal error: no screens found", while Xorg works fine
<Madpilot> Nidah, find a .torrent file, click on it, it should start right away
<slew> Nidah, open your synaptic and do a search for bittorrent
<Nidah> yes but everytime i run it its asking me to open location for meta files
<slew> =] 
<Madpilot> bhaberman, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper issues
<bhaberman> thanks
<Madpilot> Nidah, meta file = the .torrent files you get off the web
<godfathr> apt-get install openssh-client gives me latest version already installed
<rukuartic> !XGL
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<tonyyarusso> treke|home: Is that graphical or text?
<Nidah> oh
<treke|home> tonyyarusso: It has a gui
<Nidah> where do i get torrent files or the net
<tonyyarusso> treke|home: Hmm, will be checking that out tonight.
<Nabiki> go to the command line and type ssh username@servername  and see if it works. ^^
<lukins> is there a way for evolution to display in message threads like gmail?
<treke|home> tonyyarusso: install deskbar-applet :)
<tyler_> I have an asus laptop and the sound drivers won't work - any tips on a good method to troubleshoot or configure drivers properly?
<tonyyarusso> treke|home: 'k.
<Madpilot> Nidah, depends what you're looking for - there's lots of torrent-index sites
<IdleOne> godfathr>  sudo apt-get -f install
<tristanmike> lukins, i don't think so, that's a gmail thing
<godfathr> idleone: ok.. but why would i be getting that?
<slew> i need one more thing, how do i install a new mouse cursor theme?
<IdleOne> godfathr>  the error tells you . broken packages
<lukins> tyler does the sound work using knoppix?
<wastrel> sudo apt-get install ssh
<treke|home> the vfs stuff is the only thing I kind of miss
<godfathr> why do i have broken packages? :)
<ITSa341> IdleOne   sorry about earlier   kept getting booted
<godfathr> and apt-get -f install does the same thing
<lukins> neone know of an email client desktop based that has message threading like gmail?
<Nabiki> The mouse cursor I have not played wit yet, so I don't know. :)  gomenne.
<Madpilot> slew, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy#HOWTO:_INSTALL_CURSOR_THEMES_ON_UBUNTU.2FGNOME
<godfathr> wwastrel: i get the same thing with that
<DaLinuxCode> there is only linux channels on freenode?
<tyler_> lukins, I havn't tried it with knoppix yet.. what does it mean if it does work or does not work with knoppix?
<Madpilot> DaLinuxCode, no, there's lots of other stuff
<wastrel> godfathr:  breezy?   did you apt-get update?
<Nabiki> Lukins: does Evolution have it?
<godfathr> yes.. ofcoz
<lukins> tyler it at least tells you that the sound works and that there are drivers for it
<lukins> Nabiki no
<DaLinuxCode> Madpilot: how can i check what kinda channels are there"?
<tyler_> lukins, ok thx, so if it does not work then I am SOL ?
<treke|home> I dont know of anything that does threads like gmail
<tyler_> lukins, fwiw, it works with windows...
<Madpilot> DaLinuxCode, which IRC app are you using? In XChat it's Window->Channel Listing
<Nabiki> :P MAybe someone should suggest that to the Evolution dev people.  The client is really nice overall. ^_^
<lukins> tyler not necessarily, back in the day i had to go to the alsa site and find out what driver...
<wastrel> godfathr:  try installing openssh-client first
<godfathr> i used the sources.list included with ubuntuguide.org
<slew> Madpilot, T H A N K   Y O U
<godfathr> wastrel: says already latest version
<Nabiki> You can type /list in almost any window in most clients.
<lukins> tyler that i had and modprobe the right driver in, it was a pain, but ubuntu fixed it
<IdleOne> godfathr>  bingo
<DaLinuxCode> Madpilot: irssi
<roblaptop> godfathr, ouch, don't use ubuntuguide
<Madpilot> DaLinuxCode, hmm, no idea then
<IdleOne> !tell godfathr  about repos
<Madpilot> !tell godfathr about ubuntuguide
<wastrel> oh that's the problem you're using weird sources?
<tyler_> !tell tyler_ about repos
<Dingbat> Yay!
<Dingbat> Got my resolution fixed.
<Dingbat> Now going at 1280x1024! :)
<Dingbat> Thanks to whomever gave me the tip.
<metalhedd> what is gam_serve ?
<Nabiki> DaLinuxCode: in irssi I think /list works, but it is going to be ugly.
<IdleOne> godfathr>  use that link to fix your repos/sources.list
<godfathr> heh.. i have a sources.list backup
<elkbuntu> DaLinuxCode, /cs list i believe
<godfathr> ok
<godfathr> thanks
<Nabiki> DaLinuxCode: What kind of channel do you want?
<IdleOne> godfathr>  no problem dude hope it works out
<godfathr> can i still use seveas source?
<godfathr> has useful stuff like ati drivers
<IdleOne> godfathr>  yes
<elkbuntu> DaLinuxCode, /cs list searchterm would be better in irssi though
<godfathr> ok that's all i wanted from ubuntu guide anyways
<tyler_> lukins, thanks, i'll try it out
<DaLinuxCode> Nabiki: no idea... I mean too much linux... something to chat... and to find some chics :)
<DaLinuxCode> lemme try
<DaLinuxCode> this --> /cs list <-- unknown command
<elkbuntu> ah ok
<elkbuntu> try /msg chanserv instead of /cs
<godfathr> haha.. mv in my sources.list backup and everything lights up like a xmas tree
<godfathr> Thanks again!
<Nidah> still trying to figure out how to download files using bittorrent in linux
<DaLinuxCode> I get this message  with /list DOING this is NOT A GOOD IDEA...
<DaLinuxCode> so I am afraid to proceed
<elkbuntu> it might be irssi warning you
<Nabiki> DaLinuxCode:  Freenode is primarily a dev network.  :P You will find a lot of computer people.  Linux, Windows, Mac, etc...  You will find a lot of channels devoted to GNU projects.  That is what the network is about mostly.  But you can look arround.
<wastrel> DaLinuxCode:  that's because some irc networks (efnet) have a lot of channels and it can take a long time to list all the channels.
<Madpilot> DaLinuxCode, it's mostly a bad idea because there are something like 3000 channels on Freenode
<fastbreak> Hello I put the "install cd" pc verison in my cd-rom and restarted my computer, but the linux does doesnt any installing.
<DaLinuxCode> o.O 3000!!
<Nabiki> DaLinuxCode:  That is why I said that it would be ugly in irssi.
<DaLinuxCode> Nabiki: aha... so there's little social enterntainment here...
<Nabiki> DaLinuxCode: Console based irc clients are scarry.
<rukuartic> Nabiki: What now?
<Madpilot> DaLinuxCode, 2922, in fact - and I don't count the ones with fewer than 3 people in them!
<Nabiki> DaLinuxCode: For people like those assembled in this channel, there is pleanty. :)
<IdleOne> fastbreak>  did you burn iso image or data cd?
<DaLinuxCode> Nabiki: for instance a channel to talk about Space Exploration and stuff like that
<fastbreak> IdleOne I got the cd in the mail
<streetbmx> how well has ubuntu amd64 been running?
<Nabiki> Let me do a /list real quick.  My client is window based. :P IT's safe for me. hehe
<zembee> fastbreak, is bios set to boot from CD?
<fastbreak> zembee dont know
<godfathr> idleone: yeah.. a bunch of packages were tweaked cuz of that bad sources.list
<fastbreak> do i have to boot from cd 1st
<godfathr> idleone: fixing them now
<Nabiki> DaLinuxCode: Are you running X11 or are you telneted?  How are you connected to the machine that you are connected to the IRC channel through? :)
<godfathr> thanks for the heads up
<IdleOne> godfathr>  Im sure they were :)
<DaLinuxCode> Nabiki: X with irssi
<godfathr> heh.. someone needs to get ubuntuguide owner to either update or specify some problems with his guide
<metalhedd> i cant unmount a hard drive partition. I'm running from a livecd and I mounted a hd partition but now I can't unmount it. it says device is busy but I know its not!
<godfathr> cuz it's like #1 on google
<zembee> fastbreak, when you turn on PC does it come up in the orginal OS, while the CD is in?
<godfathr> idleone: it's my understanding that xmms won't play music or mp3's from a samba volume directly
<rukuartic> metalhedd: no programs running on it?
<ddonky> has anyone else tried 'Gizmo Project" voip?
<godfathr> but tottem will.. do you know of any other app?
<IdleOne> godfathr>  I couldnt say
<Nabiki> Are you using the GTK version?
<xnull> how much is a harddisk on usb?
<godfathr> ok no worries
<IdleOne> godfathr>  someone in here should know
<metalhedd> lsof | grep mnt doesn't only shows gam_serve i dont know what it is, but its not a process that I can kill.
<rukuartic> metalhedd: I'm sure you can force it with -f, don't know if that's dangerous or not
<metalhedd> i can't force it either.
<fastbreak> zembee yes it comes into windows xp
* Nabiki didn't realise there was a GTK version till he looked it up just now. ^_^
<fastbreak> zembee it works on my laptop but not my desktop
<fastbreak> zembee my guess as you said before it might be not reading the cd-rom as boot #1
<zembee> fastbreak, sounds like it :)
<tyler_> How can I find out what kind of sound card I have?
<metalhedd> tyler_: lspci
<rukuartic> tyler_: lspci? ;)
<tyler_> thankyou :)
<fastbreak> tyler_ aida32
<IdleOne> fastbreak> if its a Dell hit F12 at boot up that will ask where you want to boot from and choose the dcrom
<rukuartic> tyler_: No problem :)
<rukuartic> tyler_: Fastbreak's suggestion might help
<IdleOne> cdrom*
<metalhedd> okay, I cannot force this partition to unmount... i get 2 errors, one from umount 2 and one from umount
<rukuartic> IdleOne: On the newer ones... Some its DEL stil
<metalhedd> what in gods name is gam_serve ?
<rukuartic> metalhedd: whatis gam_serve
<IdleOne> fastbreak>  try DEL or F12 heh
<metalhedd> whatis gam_serve
<fastbreak> IdleOne ok
<metalhedd> ?
<fastbreak> ill be back once it install
<Madpilot> metalhedd, try that command in a terminal
<zembee> metalhedd, what process owns gam_serve?
<metalhedd> zembee: I'm not too sure.. this is the output from lsof | grep mnt    (the mount point is /mnt)
<IdleOne> away reading to my son :)
<metalhedd> gam_serve 18158     ubuntu   38r      DIR        3,4      920          2 /mnt
<hiswacko> im having trouble installing easyubuntu
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Haha... That sounds bad. Whats the problem?
<hiswacko> i extarct it
<hiswacko> run the .sh script
<Sir_quicken> hey all I am looking for a ftp server program for ubuntu, any suggestions?
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: ProFTPd?
<hiswacko> as it says in the readme
<hiswacko> and nothing happens
<Sir_quicken> for linux?
<Dr_Willis> Sir_quicken,  other then learning to use ssh :P not really.
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: Of course :)
<Dr_Willis> lol
<rukuartic> hiswacko: did you try bash ./<scriptfile.sh> ? Try it with sudo?
<rob__> would there be a reason why my sisters windows laptop (dell latitude) can reach our wireless router, but my ubuntu (dell inspiron) cannot? would she have a stronger wirelss card or something?
<hiswacko> no idea what those r
<metalhedd> zembee: It belongs to the process gam_server but every time I kill it it respawn
<hiswacko> note: ive never used linux
<rukuartic> rob__: does the wireless card work?
<Sir_quicken> I want 2 be able 2 access my linux box on any pc via ftp, what about cerberus?
<caglar> which command do I have to execute to make a window transparent in Xgl/Compiz?
<rukuartic> rob__: Try looking for ndiswrapper in the wiki
<rob__> or could it be something in my setup ( really hard geting help for this since i am on a really patchy internet which is my problem)
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: Accessing your linux box is probably best done through SSH
<TeRaHuRtZ> Sir_quicken, proftpd or pureftp
<metalhedd> Sir_quicken: ssh and winscp is great
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: Or PuTTy
<rob__> is anyone evne seening this...
<ITSa341> IdleOne  did you have any ideas on those gps drivers from the manufacturers site?
<TeRaHuRtZ> It depends what he means by "access
<zembee> metalhedd, yes I see it on my sys - init is respawning it appears
<caglar> which command do I have to execute to make a window transparent in Xgl/Compiz?
<Sir_quicken> you cant ssh a linux box very well using a windows system..
<metalhedd> zembee: why wont it let go of my disk?
<TeRaHuRtZ> ya you can
<TeRaHuRtZ> sshwin32
<jbroome> metalhedd: BS
<metalhedd> BS?
<Sir_quicken> ftp is simplest for anywhere
<TeRaHuRtZ> thats onlt accss to files
<rob__> guessing no
<metalhedd> Sir_quicken: winscp is free windows software that works just like ftp
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: But you can only download and send files. If you want complete controll, ssh is really nice
<TeRaHuRtZ> as you probably no...
<Dr_Willis> Sir_quicken,  yes you can 'winscp' makes it very nice.
<Sir_quicken> all I need is files for website updates
<TeRaHuRtZ> scp is based on ssh, seems he doesnt want that
<Sir_quicken> I ont need control
<Dr_Willis> i find getting ssh and winscp - easir then twiddling with samba :P
<TeRaHuRtZ> ftp is fine then
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: Oh, then ProFTPd is a great program
<jorge_> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, totally, Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<metalhedd> Sir_quicken: trust me, try winscp. its perfect for exactly what you need. and a million times easier to set up than na ftp server
<Sir_quicken> where I get linux verison of that?
<godfathr> anybody here now of a good mp3 player that will play mp3's directly from a samba filesystem?
<godfathr> for ubuntu
<TeRaHuRtZ> of proftpd?
<metalhedd> Sir_quicken: konqueror and nautilus both handle it natively.
<TeRaHuRtZ> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<Dr_Willis> godfathr,  Hmm mount the shares and they all should play them.
<Sir_quicken> I dont use either
<Sir_quicken> I use firefox
<Dr_Willis> godfathr,  if using kde/gnomes samba browser. you may have 'issues'
<rob__> ping...
<metalhedd> they are both file managers. like windows explorer.
<godfathr> dr_willis: yeah.. that's what i'm having
<Sir_quicken> simple where do I get proftpd for linux?
<godfathr> it does worked mounted
<TeRaHuRtZ> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<godfathr> not through gnome's little "psuedo mount"
<Dr_Willis> godfathr,  they 'download' the file and not play it eh...
<Sir_quicken> !info proftpd
<godfathr> yeah.. just doesn't work right
<godfathr> with xmms
<godfathr> but it does work right with totem..
<TeRaHuRtZ> sir quicken apt-get install proftpd
<Dr_Willis> godfathr,  yep - thats why i normally mount the samba shares with smb4k or similer.
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Dr_Willis> totem must be smarter :P
<metalhedd> Sir_quicken: you can also mount an ssh filesystem I believe. that would be the simpleset way to access is from another linux machine
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: XD So many people are helping you...
<TeRaHuRtZ> if you cant figure that out you wont be able to set it up
<TeRaHuRtZ> lol
<godfathr> dr_willis.. i but the mounts in fstab and that works.. i guess i'll keep that up
<Sir_quicken> ggggr not many listening I dont have 2 linuix machines, :P some helpin others just not listening :P
<Dr_Willis> godfathr,  yea. ya got  2 ways of doing the samba access i guess you could say
<metalhedd> some help me dang it! lol... i'm running off a LIVE-CD and it won't let go of my hard drive...
<ITSa341> Anyone know how I can convert RH drivers to work with Ubuntu? I need my GPS working and all I can find is RH drivers which won't load.
<metalhedd> demonspawn
<TeRaHuRtZ> Sir_quicken, we just told you where to get proftpd
<TeRaHuRtZ> Have fun writing the proftpd.conf though :)
<Sir_quicken> not working
<Sir_quicken> another proccess is using it?? locked
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: Put sudo infront of apt-get
<godfathr> one last questoin.. can i have multiple "Real-Names" or usernames with irssi.. i need to connect ot the same server 4 times.. psybnc.. and it needs a different "real name" each time
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: and close synaptic
<TeRaHuRtZ> lol
<hiswacko> ok, i ran it from the terminal, gave it my pass(which it didnt ask for b4)
<metalhedd> Sir_quicken: there is no simpler way to access your linux machine from anywhere in the world, regardless of what operating system than plain old ssh server and winscp/putty/konqueror/etc etc. just take the advice and save yourself alot of trouble.
<hiswacko> then it spit up a bunch of xml errors
<metalhedd> you dont want ftp
<rukuartic> metalhedd: He doesn't want ssh. It doesn't matter if its easier.
<elkbuntu> TeRaHuRtZ, Sir_quicken webmin makes configuring proftpd easier, if you really must use ftp
* Sir_quicken slaps meta around with a dirty diaper, OMG meta I just need 2 access files NOTHING MORE!
<metalhedd> i dont think he understand what ssh can do, that's why.
<hiswacko> and said it couldnt creat GladeXML object
<TeRaHuRtZ> elkbuntu, webmin isnt the most secure thing these days
<elkbuntu> TeRaHuRtZ, nor is ftp
<rukuartic> metalhedd: I don't think he cares. He wants a FTP server, thats it.
<TeRaHuRtZ> It can be if you make it
<Sir_quicken> exactly
<metalhedd> whatever.... you gotta learn somehow I guess.
<Dr_Willis> i always am sure to set webmin to only allow localhost access.
<metalhedd> bad idea.
<NickGarvey> scp > ftp
<TeRaHuRtZ> Most distros wont include webmin anymore, for security reasons
<Dr_Willis> of course ive rarely seen/heard of a webmin issue. But anything can be a security issue.
<rukuartic> Thats the problem with linux people... >< Its like, "I want to do this that way." "But its easier to do this this way!" "I don't care..." "Well tough bikkies! You'll do it our way!"
<treitter_> has anyone used the tetex package? I'm new to it all, but I swear it's broken..
<Sir_quicken> I know ftp well & know how 2 secure it, not a problem 2 me
<TeRaHuRtZ> Either way he wont figure out webmin, ssh, or proftpd
<Sir_quicken> lets see any one get through 2 firewalls pppfft
<V4Vendetta> Sir_quicken, can't secure an insecure technology
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: If I had a nickel for everyone said "firewalls = protection"
<hiswacko> rukuartic: i ran it from the terminal, this time got a whole bunch of xml errors, and it said it couldnt initialize gladexml object
<Sir_quicken> really I never got hacked FTP Ever
<treitter_> I get: "! Undefined control sequence."  for:    "\documentclass[a4paper,11pt] {article}"
<NickGarvey> yeah my thoughts exactly V4Vendetta
<jimd> Is there a separate channel for Kubuntu?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Sir_quicken, if you knew how to do ftp servers than why did you ask us where to get it
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Whaa? :P
<TeRaHuRtZ> my god
<bimberi> jimd: #kubuntu
<metalhedd> boo this man!
<tyler_> Sir_quicken, lol are you taunting someone to try? :)
<metalhedd> lol
<V4Vendetta> NickGarvey, anything that transmit's a password in plain text SUCKS
<Sir_quicken> because I sue windows
<hiswacko> you answered my question about easyubuntu
<V4Vendetta> Sir_quicken, i "sue" windows also
<elkbuntu> TeRaHuRtZ,
<V4Vendetta> since it sucks
<r0bin> jesus there's alot of people in here
<tyler_> lol
<NickGarvey> yeah
<rukuartic> V4Vendetta: Ooooh don't get it going.
<Sir_quicken> I dont find many linux avalible programs
<TeRaHuRtZ> Sir_quicken, your either a dumbass or a moronic troll, im dumb trying to help
<^Dingbat^> <-- happy got ubuntu running.  3 weeks and going.
<V4Vendetta> rukuartic, i'm gonna fuel this fire
<hiswacko> rukuartic: you answered my question about easyubuntu
<elkbuntu> gah, TeRaHuRtZ the attitude is not appropriate
<jimd> bimberi, Thanks.
<NickGarvey> I use ssh to tunnel a proxy in school all the time ;)
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Oooh. X-x
<rukuartic> NickGarvey: XD Me too!
<hiswacko> rukuartic: it did nothing when i ran the script
<TeRaHuRtZ> elkbuntu, oh well
<Sir_quicken> Ter  iknow security well, as someone who used 2 hack I know security so STFU you piss ant
<TeRaHuRtZ> Im done with him
<r0bin> I got 15 ubuntu cds delivered today :) ... and flight-5 was released today. Whoo. not much point now eh? :D
<lukins> do you ssh guys keep your computers on all the time at home?
<elkbuntu> Sir_quicken, your attitude now is not appropriate either
<metalhedd> lukins: yep
<NickGarvey> Sir_quicken: lets not make it a flame fest
* jimd is actually just teaching someone how to use IRC
<TeRaHuRtZ> lmao, used to hack, you can't even type for christ sake
<NickGarvey> lukins: I turn it off buring the night
<hiswacko> rukuartic: you said run it i ferget what, i ran it from terminal(only thing i know ow to use)
<lukins> metelhedd does it have wake on lan or is it on full power all day
<elkbuntu> TeRaHuRtZ, Sir_quicken, drop it
<NickGarvey> its loud and I can't sleep heh
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Oh, could you output what happens to the pastebin?
<gnut> hi
<hiswacko> rukuartic: and it gave me a whole bunch of xml errors and crapped out
<hiswacko> rukuartic:different pc
<gnut> i have some 32-bit apps on an amd64 machine
<gnut> how do i install the 32-bit version of libxp6?
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Arg... Ok so what command did you ruh?
<lukins> can us ssh and have and have the computer wake?
<gnut> when i do apt-get install libxp6, it only installs 64-bit versions, but i need the 32-bit version to run some commercial software
<r0bin> gnut: create a dchrooted 32-bit system
<hiswacko> rukuartic:launcheasyubuntu.sh
<gnut> r0bin: hmmm.... is that relatively simple?
<r0bin> lukins: you could enable wake-on-lan
<rukuartic> hiswacko: did you install it right?
<hiswacko> rukuartic: its a script in the easyubuntu package
<gnut> so there's no way to just install a 32-bit lib?
<hiswacko> rukuartic:thats suposed to launch an installer
<Sir_quicken> still cant sudo apt-get install proftpd :(
<rukuartic> hiswacko: I'm affraid I've never used/installed it...
<Sir_quicken> sasy locked still
* TeRaHuRtZ Sir_quicken added to ignore list.
<hiswacko> rukuartic: aight, thanks anyway
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Try putting sudo infront of it. Do you know what sudo does?
<hiswacko> rukuartic: any idea why id get a whole bunch of glade errors?
<r0bin> gnut: You could install a binary if you could find it? but I'm still thinking that a dchrooted 32-bit system would be the safest way to go.
<tyler_> Sir_quicken, install from source, haxor
<hiswacko> rukuartic: no idea
<rukuartic> Sir_quicken: Close Aptitude/Synaptic/other package managers
<rukuartic> !tell hiswacko about root
<Sir_quicken> TeRaHuRtZ!*@* added to ignore cunt list.
<Sir_quicken> \
<Sir_quicken> lol script
<rukuartic> hiswacko: To do stuff like install, you need to do it as the super user.
<rukuartic> Wow, this is gonna be a quick ick.
<gnut> r0bin: hmm... okay. you're probably right. i guess i'll attempt that. i've spent too long looking for a 32-bit version of libxp6 already. thanks!
<r0bin> Sir_quicken: have you added universe/multiverse repositories?
<elkbuntu> Sir_quicken, cut the language or you'll be forced out of the channel
<r0bin> gnut: np
<rukuartic> hiswacko: And to do that, you use sudo, for Super User DO.
<r0bin> elkbuntu: Do you think your name means some kind of profanity in africaans? :P
<rukuartic> -.- What is it with those people.
<elkbuntu> robin_, no more than kubuntu or xubuntu would
<hiswacko> rukuartic: same stuff
<r0bin> The zero is there for ironic perposes ;)
<hiswacko> rukuartic: whole bunch of xml errors
<hiswacko> rukuartic: something about glade
<r0bin> pastebin it
<hiswacko> cantr
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Might need to install glade...
<Sir_quicken> ok now I got an error with my packages running sudo apt-get update :(
<rukuartic> hiswacko: sudo apt-get install glade
<hiswacko> rukuartic:i think easyubuntu is crapping out when it tries to
<r0bin> what error quicken?
<elkbuntu> r0bin, if you have knowledge of what my nick means then please, do elaborate
<rukuartic> hiswacko: did you try sudo apt-get install easyubuntu?
<r0bin> elkbuntu: not the foggiest, but I do have a friend from SA who would probably tell me if I gave her a cookie.
<hiswacko> rukuartic: not yet
<Blippe> does the live versions have a install to hd yet?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Whats the package name for that widget thing for gnome?
<Blippe> gdesklet
<TeRaHuRtZ> ahh
<hiswacko> rukuartic: its not networked though, doesnt appget used the inet?
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Often times, stuff like that can be installed with apt-get, and it makes things much easier. If you need any programs to run it though...
<TeRaHuRtZ> i forgot about ti
<Sir_quicken> a malitious program evesdropping
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Ah, yes it does.
<elkbuntu> r0bin, then by all means ask her, but lets take this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<r0bin> lol
<Sir_quicken> BAN that faggot he trying 2 ahck me & is about 2 get rooted
<rukuartic> hiswacko: have you tried getting the .deb package then?
<rukuartic> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<hiswacko> rukuartic:easyubuntu is suposed to instll a bunch of often needed apps for the new linux user
<hiswacko> rukuartic: .deb?
<r0bin> Sir_quicken: which bundle of sticks are you referring to in particular?
<rukuartic> hiswacko: a .deb is like a .rpm, makes installation easier
<elkbuntu> Sir_quicken, if you're worried, pull the ethernet cable
<rukuartic> elkbuntu: XD
<Sir_quicken> that isiot that was arguing with me the one I ignored
<hiswacko> rukuartic: from their site "EasyUbuntu is an easy to use (duh!) script that gives the Ubuntu user the most commonly requested apps, codecs, and tweaks that are not found in the base distribution - all with a few clicks of your mouse."
<r0bin> Most secure box is an unconnected box.
<Madpilot> Sir_quicken, language. This is your last warning.
<Sir_quicken> not worried I am rooting the lil hax0r wannabee
<r0bin> uh-huh
<TeRaHuRtZ> crap, can someone pastebin there default ubuntu dapper sources.list for me?
<Sir_quicken> map then ban that retard trying 2 hack my linux
<rukuartic> TeRaHuRtZ: #ubuntu+1
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, TeRaHuRtZ is allegedly hacking Sir_quicken
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<TeRaHuRtZ> I am?
<elkbuntu> --^ translation of the juvenile swearing
<bimberi> TeRaHuRtZ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<TeRaHuRtZ> I haven't said a word to him in a few minutes
<r0bin> Trolling is an art form Sir_quicken has not yet mastered.
<rukuartic> What the poor operators have to go through...
<Sir_quicken> didnt get this evesdropping error till he threatened me
<r0bin> Sir_quicken: How about a screenshot of this error? ;)
<rukuartic> scp /dev/oven/cookie /home/shared/ops/mouth
<Sir_quicken> robin kiss my butt u tard..
<rukuartic> r0bin: ROFL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=quicken@*.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* Sir_quicken was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Blippe> yay
<r0bin> Doot.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Heh, he must've kept carrying it on
<Eleaf> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rukuartic> omgoodness I got an evesdropping error!!
<r0bin> So, anyone know why when I did an apt-get upgrade on breezy, X stopped working?
<ITSa341> lol   some people are just looking for trouble
<rukuartic> ITSa341: They should use Gentoo.
<ITSa341> lol
<r0bin> rukuartic: *They ARE using gentoo.
<metalhedd> hey now.
<metalhedd> gentoo is nice.
<r0bin> I used gentoo back in 2003.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rukuartic> ITSa341: r0bin, We're far too friendly in here. They go to Gentoo/Fedora, they won't servive
<ITSa341> <-- has to admit he's not running ubuntu right now    Xandros4 for the moment
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=TeRaHuRt@*.ri.ri.cox.net]  by Madpilot
* TeRaHuRtZ was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<rukuartic> Thanks operators btw.
<metalhedd> gentoo taught me everything I know.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<glick> excuse me is there anyway to undelete something?
<Eleaf> mm
<ITSa341> But I find this the friendliest help room I have been to in years and very helpful usually
<r0bin> True, but it also taught me that life's too short to waste watching a console stream compilation verbosity.
<Blippe> keep ontopic?
<rukuartic> glick: Did you check ~/.trash
<rukuartic> glick: How did you delete the file?
<Dr_Willis> glick,  depends on how you deleted it.
<glick> rukuartic, yeah its not in trash
<metalhedd> r0bin: exactly why I switched.
<Suture> most of the other help channels will eat you alive..
<glick> right clicked and then selected delete
<Nabiki> glick:  If you dragged it to the trash can you can drag it out...   If you actually deleted it, it is likely gone.
<rukuartic> Nabiki: What about autopsy?
<glick> isnt there a way to see whats on the disk itself?
<Nabiki> Check your trash can. ^_^
<rukuartic> Nabiki: Not in trash...
<Nabiki> What is autopsy? Maybe I need to look it up. ^_^
<rukuartic> Nabiki: Its a front end to something... forensics tool
<r0bin> when you detele data, it's not really deleted. The area of the disk occupied by that data is marked empty in the journal / file allocation table.
<Madpilot> !info autopsy
<metalhedd> so who's running dapper anyway?  any major snags? i'm considering it
<ubotu> autopsy: (graphical interface to TASK), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.05-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 366 kB, Installed size: 1364 kB
<glick> so i take it im screwed
<hiswacko> rukuartic: in the process of copying over the error. im guessing i shouldnt paste it in the chan? its like 15 lines
<rukuartic> Madpilot: why'd you ban the second guy btw?
<r0bin> metalhedd: I was running it a few days ago, not one bother for me. Used it for a weeks.
<r0bin> * few weeks
<rukuartic> !tell hiswacko about pastebin
<Madpilot> rukuartic, read the backscroll - he was trolling first
<rukuartic> Madpilot: Kay
<metalhedd> r0bin: so why aren't you running it now? ;)
<rukuartic> glick: Not all is lost...
<ITSa341> Anyone know how I can convert RH drivers to work with Ubuntu? I need my GPS working and all I can find is RH drivers which won't load.
<rukuartic> glick: There's always ways of getting things back..
<r0bin> metalhedd: decided to install OSX86 for a while ;) Couldn't get networking to work so I'm switching back currently.
<hiswacko> rukuartic: ty, ill post it shortly
<metalhedd> ITSa341: alien?
<metalhedd> r0bin: i always wanted to try that...
<glick> how can i recover it?
<rukuartic> hiswacko: No problem
<ITSa341> metalhedd  alien is only for packages right? Not actual drivers? All I can get is the driver.c files
<rukuartic> glick: Hold up... looking around. Tried Google?
<r0bin> metalhedd: It's good if your hardware is compatible. AMD64 + ATI = No. Intel + ATI = Yes, no networking. Gah.
<r0bin> Very pretty
<metalhedd> ITSa341: you could run a redhat kernel probably.
<rukuartic> glick: In the future, its probably best to alias your rm command to mv (file) ~/.trash
<r0bin> but that's all it is.
<rukuartic> glick: and change rm to something like remove. Makes the action more deliberate
<r0bin> hmm
<metalhedd> r0bin what about k7+nvidia?
<r0bin> No nvidia drivers :(
<r0bin> ATI only, or Intel SIS.
<metalhedd> ITSa341: otherwise you'd have to pick through the error messages to find out which patches you need to apply to get the driver to work.
<r0bin> The nvidia driver doesn't have any 3d accel, so no CoreImage or OpenGL or QuartzExtreme. So no prettyness.
<dli> how do I get the total disk space used by an installed package?
<hiswacko> ok, now i cant save anything to my usb key
<rukuartic> glick: http://www.unixguide.net/linux/faq/04.02.shtml Perhaps...
<ITSa341> metalhedd    there are 100's of them to pick through and I'm a relative newbie
<hiswacko> tried to add write permission,s but it says im not the owner and cant change the setting
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<metalhedd> ITSa341: probably have better luck installing a redhat kernel.
<metalhedd> ITSa341: you can probably find instructions somewhere.
<ITSa341> metalhedd    yuck
<metalhedd> ITSa341: meh
<Nabiki> I'm out everyone.  Gotta go. ^_^
<metalhedd> ITSa341: ubuntu's kernel is nothing special either.
<rukuartic> Bye Nabiki
<liable> meh, a udev upgrade, wonder if it will break stuff.
<maximaus> dli, one way is to open synaptic and fine the package and get its properties.
<r0bin> metalhedd: Cheap ATI 9* or > cards are good on osx86, with intel/amd. amd64 = no.
<dli> maximaus, thanks
<metalhedd> ITSa341: you need to compile your own from scratch if you wnat a real nice one.
<rukuartic> Madpilot: Btw on the ban thing again, I was just curious to see if you had like, "Oh yeah... I found out he really was hacking by doing this l33t stuff with the console" XD
<r0bin> rukuartic: ping -f!
<Madpilot> rukuartic, nothing so fancy - I just read the backscroll
<metalhedd> r0bin: maybe i'll try it if I can find a copy. i'm sure i can pick up an old ati card.
<rukuartic> r0bin: dd /dev/random /dev/stdio
<r0bin> rukuartic: ! ;o; noes! my computer asplode! bad hax0r
<bryan_> list
<ITSa341> metalhedd  of all the times I have tried to compile my own kernel  2 have actually been bootable after
<metalhedd> ITSa341: practice practice practice.
<ITSa341> hehe
<metalhedd> ITSa341: in my gentoo days I could reconfigure a kernel in 2 minutes flat.
<rukuartic> Madpilot: :P I figured as much.
<glick> screw it ill just download it again
<rukuartic> glick: Good luck mate
<glick> thanks
<rukuartic> glick: WAIT!? You can just download it? -.-
<r0bin> ping-f.us would be a kick ass vhost/domain name
<ITSa341> metalhedd I just need to learn to BACKUP then practice
<glick> rukuartic, yeah but its a large file
<rukuartic> glick: Don't forget to turn rm to mv
<rukuartic> glick: Aww... x-x
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  what is that link for rikaline?
<metalhedd> just keep a working kernel entry in menu.lst you should be fine
<ITSa341> IdleOne   brb
<bryan_> hey, i'm a complete nix noob
<bryan_> could anybody give me a hand? i'm trying to install an nes emulator
<ITSa341> IdleOne   http://www.rikaline.com/download02.htm
<bryan_> i have the folder on my desktop, but none of the executables will open
<rukuartic> bryan_: What seems to be the problem? (I'm a bit of a nub myself but it might be an easy problem)
<r0bin> It's five am. Am I obsessed?
<ITSa341> IdleOne   sorry about earlier when you were trying to help   kept getting the boot
<metalhedd> bryan_: use synaptic  search for 'nes' and install one
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  no problem
<thomas`> anyone know how a prog for reiserfs fileststem were i can pull files off my linux drive to my windows ntfs
<bryan_> but, what if i want the already downloaded ones? can i not use those?
<hiswacko> ok im getting confused
<ITSa341> IdleOne  I have the gps-6010  usb
<rukuartic> thomas`: You can't quite write to ntfs from linux...
<r0bin> bryan_: did you download the nes emulator for linux? or windows?
<hiswacko> its not letting me change these permissions cause im not the owner
<thomas`> not write
<metalhedd> bryan_: the rom's or the emulator?
<bryan_> for linux
<bryan_> the binaries
<thomas`> but if i was in window
<r0bin> rukuartic: unless you build it into the kernal
<hiswacko> but it says the owner is mrglass
<hiswacko> and im logged in as mrglass!
<r0bin> thomas`: you want to read the file system
<Jocko9> you can with captive ntfs
<rukuartic> bryan_: Ya need to explain what the problem is :p
<thomas`> windows xp for isntance and wanna get some files off linux drive partition
<narg_> r0bin: nah, at noon tomorrow, if your still here, THEN your are obsessed :)
<thomas`> then read
<rukuartic> Isn't writing to NTFS rather dangerous/experimental?
<bryan_> i have the emulator binary for linux
<thomas`> and copy to windows
<rukuartic> bryan_: and?
<r0bin> thomas`: there is a reiserfs system driver for windows
<r0bin> google it
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  gimme a minute gonna see what I can figure out
<metalhedd> bryan_: the software you downloaded is probably also available in synaptic, which is how you would install it instead of just having the binaries sitting there.
<thomas`> werd k
<bryan_> sorry. and the executable file (or whatever there called) won't open
<r0bin> reiserfs device driver windows
<ITSa341> I found it easiest to just share one filesystem with WinXP and Ubuntu
<ITSa341> IdleOne   ty
<n0yd> the reiserfs driver doesn't support anythign yet besides viewing files
<rukuartic> bryan_: metalhedd  is right. Its much easier to apt-get stuff
<bryan_> but, isn't there some way to open the binaries without synaptic?
<r0bin> n0yd: shit? really
<n0yd> yup
<rukuartic> bryan_: Should be
<r0bin> n0yd: not even copying them?
<rukuartic> bryan_: ./<the file name>
<n0yd> It's not like the ext2/3 driver
<bryan_> k
<bryan_> just use the terminal?
<rukuartic> bryan_: Did it come with an "install" file?
<n0yd> Hopefully someday it will be
<metalhedd> bryan_: yes
<rukuartic> bryan_: yeah. the ./ is really important btw
<r0bin> thomas`: your best bet would be to copy it to a fat32 drive
<bryan_> okay, thx, i'll see if i can figure it out
<metalhedd> bryan_: what emulator is it? whats the link to download it.
<tyler_> I'm trying to install alsa sound drivers, but it looks like it doesn't like any of the compilers:  "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"    what to do?
<n0yd> NTFS support in 2.6.15 is a lot better than any other kernel version i can remember
<r0bin> tyler_: install gcc?
<ITSa341> Doesn't Paragon still make a program to read/write to etx3??
<bryan_> it's...lemme look real quick
<rukuartic> bryan_: Come back if y'need any help :)
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  go to that link and download the Linux driver for your gps it should be called Linux.exe then in terminal type cd Desktop and then ./linux.exe and it should install itself and then your gps should work ( crossed fingers )
<tyler_> r0bin, hehe, thanks I just assumed it was already there, doh!
<r0bin> That company that makes an HFS+ device driver for windows (mac drive I think), made an ext2/3 and reiserfs extension iirc
<rukuartic> Where would we send feature requests, out of interest?
<ITSa341> IdleOne  brb  already downloaded
<r0bin> tyler_: apt-get install build-essentials gcc3.3-dev
<atlaswd> ftpd not workin
<r0bin> rukuartic: turn up to an ubuntu meeting I guess? :P
<bryan_> don't remember who asked
<atlaswd> how do I ssh?
<bryan_> but i'm using http://fceultra.sourceforge.net/
<rukuartic> atlaswd: ssh username@host
<tyler_> r0bin, Couldn't find package build-essentials, am I missing a repository or something?
<hiswacko> rukuartic: im issing something. i cant change permissions for my usb drive cause im not the owner, but the owner is listed as mrglass and im logged into ubuntu as mrglass
<r0bin> Oh god. They actually made a library called "poppler".
<ipfw> how come evolution doesn't allow you to select a smtp/pop3/imap4 port to run on ?
<r0bin> sorry, build-essential
<r0bin> no s
<solaar> quick question, does ubuntu support usb wlan?
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Hmm now? whats the exact ls -la?
<r0bin> o.o
<tyler_> r0bin, thanks, now it is:  Couldn't find package gcc3.3-dev
<hiswacko> rukuartic: -la?
<rukuartic> solaar: Try ndiswrapper. :)
<metalhedd> bryan_: funny, theres no source there. :)
<rukuartic> hiswacko: -la = list format with all files shown
<r0bin> tyler: apt-cache search gcc3.3
<solaar> so i'll take that as a no
<solaar> thanks
<solaar> cheers
<rukuartic> solaar: No, probably does
<r0bin> and get the package name from there
<solaar> oh
<solaar> hmm i have a wlan pci card
<rukuartic> solaar: I'm using a PCI wlan card, but there's difinately stuff out there for usb wlan
<rukuartic> !tell solaar about ndiswrapper
<metalhedd> bryan_: anyway, fceultra is the most popular probably... it almost definitely in the repositories... just typeing 'sudo apt-get install fceultra' would install it perfectly.
<solaar> i tried to get my wlan card to work with pc-bsd
<solaar> didn't work
<r0bin> tyler_: gcc-3.3-base and gcc-3.3
<rukuartic> solaar: Most wlan things need ndiswrapper to get working. Pretty easy to install
<atlaswd> would a sleeping x-scrensaver cause linux 2 think it has an evesdropper?
<solaar> so now i'm gonna try ubuntu
<hiswacko> rukuartic: i couldnt write to the usb key, so i wet to the folder properties to enable write access
<atlaswd> or other sleeping program
<ITSa341> IdleOne  sudo: ./Linux.exe: command not found
<tyler_> r0bin, cool, thanks but it looks like it might not even use it... i just inatlled the build-essential and ran the ./install for my realtek alsa and its doing its thing :)
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Do you know what filesystem it is?
<solaar> people always taut linux but damn, it's pretty cool that with windows hardware just works
<r0bin> apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.3 gcc-3.3-base
<r0bin> tyler_: cool :)
<hiswacko> rukuartic: probly fat32, i can check
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  let me try
<rukuartic> Can linux write to fat32? Or only fat?
<ITSa341> IdleOne  I did run that file in WinXP and it is s self extracting zip
<atlaswd> because linux talks directly 2 device no BS windows software 2 egt in way
<hatake_kakashi> rukuartic: should be both
<ITSa341> it extracts some files and folders
<r0bin> okay wtf, my X server just started
<^Dingbat^> rukuartic -> both.
<atlaswd> mine is on also
<hiswacko> rukuartic: nvm, its fat
<solaar> rukuartic: do you know of any *nix that supports pci wlan cards natively? it's a dlink card (atheros chipset) if that helps
<rukuartic> hatake_kakashi, ^Dingbat^, hiswacko is having problems with his usb card
<rukuartic> solaar: nope... Ndiswrapper's really easy to install though
<ITSa341> sad when  a manufacturer gives you a self extracting .exe file for the linux drivers
<Dr_Willis> ITSa341,  :)
<rukuartic> solaar: didja check the ubuntu wiki? its got a step by step install tutorial
<Dr_Willis> wine drivers.exe
<ron_> whats a good BT client?
<rukuartic> solaar: and what program are ya using?
<rukuartic> ron_: Azureus
<solaar> right now? irssi
<ron_> ty
<Dr_Willis> ron_,  i tend to use Azuraus
<Dr_Willis> or however the *$*#(@ its spelt
<ron_> :)
<rukuartic> solaar: Der I'm sorry... wlan card
<r0bin> Azureus is java based and memory hungry :(
<ITSa341> Dr_Willis I am sharing a filesystem with WinXP  I just switched windows and ran it there
<rukuartic> r0bin: Yes, but feature filled and it has a cool frog.
<metalhedd> solaar: i have a dwl-g510 w/ atheros chipset.  had to use ndiswrapper, but there is an atheros native driver that works, but last i tried it was a bit flaky.
<solaar> it's a 108mbps dlink card, air xpress or soething
<atlaswd> ok ssh timed out :P
<r0bin> and utorrent under wine is painful death.
<hatake_kakashi> hiswacko: you have to first unmount the device, set it to rw access under /etc/fstab and then try remounting it manually. Not by plugging and unplugging because that may set automount to mount it as ro instead of rw
<solaar> hold up i'll get the model number
<rukuartic> solaar: Definately check the ndiswrapper pages at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<r0bin> does dapper flight-5 have gnome 2.14?
<metalhedd> theres a flight 5?
<solaar> rukuartic: dwl-g520
<hatake_kakashi> r0bin: some runs utorrent under cedega. Don't know whats the output of that in the long run however
<hiswacko> hatake_kakashi: how do i set it to rw access under /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> utorrent under cedega.. lol..
<r0bin> hatake_kakashi: under wine it's a terrible lag on system resources, even when not downloading anything
<Dr_Willis> thats scary.
<rukuartic> solaar: I'm tellin ya man, linux people only help ya to some point :P Then ya gotta kinda learn to do things yourself.
<solaar> wtf
<tyler_> r0bin, I spoke too soon.. it quit on an error, so then I installed the gcc-3.3 (not the dev) and now it fails with:  configure: error: this packages requires a curses library,  and 'apt-get install curses' and 'apt-get install lcurses' both won't work  - any ideas?
<rukuartic> solaar: ndiswrapper is something that takes windows drivers, and makes them work in linux
<r0bin> try apt-get install ncurses
<solaar> rukuartic: lol thanks man. i'm reading :)
<eugman> What commands do I use to recursively change group ownership and group permisions?
<rukuartic> solaar: No problem. Tell me if you get stuck
<atlaswd> eeerr ssh is timing out, any otehr things I can do?
<r0bin> tyler_: ncurses as oppose to lcurses/curses
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  does that site have a howto that explains how to install it ?
<hatake_kakashi> hiswacko: you have to edit it with your favourite text editor and there is a field where you type in for usb devices to set it to rw I think
<Madpilot> eugman, chown & chmod, with the -R option
<metalhedd> eugman: chmod and chown
<tyler_> r0bin, Package ncurses is not available, but is referred to by another package.    :(
<^Dingbat^> isn't an ndiswrapper something you'd use with novell a long time ago? To wrap their packets over ethernet? :)
<ITSa341> IdleOne  when you run the file in windows it extracts some files and folders with a text file that says  ...brb
<hatake_kakashi> r0bin: well, that could technically be the design of the utorrent could be somewhat flawed. Then again, wine is a temporary freedom access compared to nothing
<eugman> Is there a way to change the group aspects without defining everything?
<r0bin> tyler: apt-cache search curses
<tyler_> r0bin, E: Package ncurses has no installation candidate - what does that mean?
<bryan_> k, so i almost got the file opened. i'm in terminal, but is there some kind of command similar to cd in windows?
<hatake_kakashi> tyler_: its libncurses
<metalhedd> bryan_: its cd
<r0bin> yeah
<NickGarvey> bryan_: cd is the same thing
<Madpilot> eugman, read man chmod
<bryan_> just cd usr (for example)
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  dont paste in here if its a large amount of text
<eugman> fair enough
<Madpilot> !tell bryan_ about cli
<r0bin> brb, i'm off to rebootz0rs
<mordof> is there something for gnome that is like superkaramba?
<rukuartic> mordof: What is superkaramba?
<^Dingbat^> define superkaramba? :)
<Dr_Willis> gdesklets for gnome, karamba for kde
<tyler_> r0bin, hatake_kakashi, thanks
<atlaswd> there is X ked & gnome thats ones I know
<Dr_Willis> YahooWhateveritscalld for XP
<Dr_Willis> :P
<glick> superkaramba is just stupid gizmo shit to make your shit run slower
<ITSa341> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<mordof> Dr3as, thanks :)
<rukuartic> mordof: Try gkrellm then :P
<mordof> ooo
<Dr_Willis> and all 3 are nasty Eye candy
<randabis> super karamba is karamba but super
<elkbuntu> glick, language check please
<randabis> lol
<Dr_Willis> :P
<V4Vendetta> #windows people are funny
<atlaswd> AND you talk about my language
<Jhair> rukuartic, sounds like KDE crap
<atlaswd> ...
<eugman> umm how do you get out of a man page?
<rukuartic> Jhair: No not really. Pretty good. Sysmon thing.
<rukuartic> eugman: press q
<elkbuntu> eugman, q
<dark_light> what is the package with mp3 codec?
<eugman> thanks
<V4Vendetta> dark_light, w32codecs
<ITSa341> IdleOne  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10038
<^Dingbat^> automatix.
<rukuartic> !tell dark_light about forbiddenformats
<solaar> oh hmm i can't send messages on this network
<V4Vendetta> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<atlaswd> register first
<solaar> rukuartic: thanks for the help--you ever on efnet?
<rukuartic> V4Vendetta: Thats it :p
<Madpilot> !tell ^Dingbat^ about automatix
<randabis> you don't need w32codecs for mp3
<V4Vendetta> rukuartic, forbidden, sounds naughty :-D
<rukuartic> solaar: Naw... I'm only on this channel. Trying not to get addicted
<rukuartic> V4Vendetta: Bwaahah... JPG...
<ITSa341> IdleOne   got booted over the pasting thing in the first 10 seconds during my first visit  guess I didn't consider a two line paste as flooding until this room LOL
<solaar> this server is too regulated for me
<hiswacko> hatake_kakashi: ok, i opened /etc/fstab, i dont see anything about usb
<solaar> rukuartic: what irc client do you use?
<^Dingbat^> rukuartic <- using ubuntu for 3 weeks now.  Love it.
<rukuartic> ITSa341: We're sensitive. One line pastes are too much XD
<V4Vendetta> solaar, yea especially this channel, it's run like stalin's russia
<Dr_Willis> Stalins russia? never noticed.
<solaar> V4Vendetta: i just meant compared to efnet they're all pretty strict
<rukuartic> ^Dingbat^: Three weeks as well, hlds/mysql/apache server
<fastbreak> I got this error message that says "Base system installation error" "The deboottrap program exited with an error (return value 1)." "check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log fir details.
<Madpilot> V4Vendetta, really?
<Dr_Willis> Lol
<rukuartic> solaar: I'm using issirc or something like that...
<dark_light> V4Vendetta, there are no w32codecs for amd64
<rukuartic> solaar: type "IRC" in the consle :P
<hatake_kakashi> hiswacko: in another window, type mount on itself
<^Dingbat^> <-- trying to convince himself to cut over completely (now dualboot)
<atlaswd> How do I get the stuff I install on my app menu?/ it doesnt show in he list after install
<Dr_Willis> Efnet - 'one step above total anarchy'
<dark_light> rukuartic, the bot don't said anything :P
<solaar> Dr_Willis: efnet is not above anarchy :)
<rukuartic> Why would anyone want to destroy their computer with w32 stuff?
<Madpilot> atlaswd, a lot of stuff doesn't have menu entries
<rukuartic> dark_light: It was restricted formats, not forbidden :P
<ITSa341> rukuartic  I just was used to most rooms allow up to 3 lines and the info didn't give a cutoff    found out the hard way    But I learn quick  :-)
<^Dingbat^> Need an extra HD to backup my Winstuff before I reformat everything for linux ;)
<rukuartic> ITSa341: Yeah... :P
<eugman> Hey anyone know hwo to set it up so when a file is copied from a ntfs partition it doesn't retain it's no read status?
<eugman> er no write
<hiswacko> see it there
<dark_light> !tell dark_light about restrictedformats
<metalhedd> rukuartic: people who want to watch the things they download. :)
<elkbuntu> V4Vendetta, can you imagine how chaotic this channel would be if flaming and enter spam were let run rampant?
<rukuartic> ^Dingbat^: Just buy a new one ;) They're pretty cheap
<hiswacko> hatake_kakashi: i see it there, but its not in the fstab file
<Madpilot> eugman, you have to chmod it after you transfer it, AFAIK
<rukuartic> metalhedd: :P
<DaLinuxCode> I heard Slask is dying
<V4Vendetta> elkbuntu, dunno
<rukuartic> Madpilot: Where would me make feature requests?
<Madpilot> rukuartic, for what?
<^Dingbat^> Make your own dang feature rukuartic ;) ;)
<atlaswd> HELP I need 2 install proftpd as standalone but getting errors
<fastbreak> hello, I got this error message that says "Base system installation error" "The deboottrap program exited with an error (return value 1)." "check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log fir details.
<metalhedd> i have to admit though, its easier under linux to get every format to play than it is in windows...
<ITSa341> If I can get this GPS and GPSdrive working I can go completely Win free on this laptop and on ALL the laptops here soon
<bryan_> okay, now i'm having some more idiot trouble
<rukuartic> Madpilot: Ubuntu. EG: A minimal install option etc
<hatake_kakashi> hiswacko: ok, do you see the exact locations, paste that line for USB
<metalhedd> i've never come across a file that i can't play.
<bryan_> how come i can't copy anything to my hd? it says i don't have permissions
<Madpilot> rukuartic, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<rukuartic> fastbreak: Didja do tail /target/var/log/bootstrap.log?
<DaLinuxCode> I heard Slask is dying
<bryan_> though my account has admin permissions
<atlaswd> you have 2 use sudo
<rukuartic> Madpilot: bugs works for requests too?
<^Dingbat^> You mean Slackware Dalinuxcode?
<cafuego> Who is Slask and why isn't ge in hospital?
<rukuartic> cafuego: +lol
<metalhedd> bryan_: your account only has permission to its own home directory... the 'admin' privilige means you are allowed to use sudo
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  well it looks like you need to make install but Im not certain from what directory you do it :/
<Madpilot> rukuartic, yes, there's a bug category for requests/wishlist items
<ITSa341> IdleOne  it just gives me a bunch of errors   brb
<randabis> IdleOne, iirc, the module he's trying to install is for RH9, incompatible kernel
<bryan_> can i delete the account and just have full privleges? and what is sudo?
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  sudo apt-get build-essential then try the make command
<atlaswd> How do I clear my apt-get cache?
<cafuego> bryan_: You could, but it would be an extremely bad idea.
<bryan_> okay
<ITSa341> IdleOne  already did all that for Win4LinPro
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  sudo apt-get build-essential install build-essential then try the make command
<^Dingbat^> bryan_ it's best to run on non-priviledge account most of the time -- you can hurt your system otherwise if you make a stupid mistake.
<metalhedd> bryan_: no you can't.  if you could, it would still be a horrible idea, and thirdly, sudo will let you run commands as if you were the superuser.
<balu1> what is a .tar.bz2?
<atlaswd> I cant get proftpd 2 install in standalone now need help clearing cache
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  cancel all that lol
<balu1> i dont see an install or anything in it
<ITSa341> IdleOne  this is the second bootable kernel I have compiled myself  :-)
<randabis> atlaswd, one way is to do rm /var/cache/apt/packages/*
<bryan_> k, what is sudo and how do i use it?
<gebharra> atlaswd: sudo apt-get clean
<cafuego> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<metalhedd> for example 'sudo apt-get install fceultra' would install the emulator for you and save you all this trouble... where as just plain old 'apt-get install fceultra' would tell you you don't have permissions
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  Im at a loss buddy sorry
<metalhedd> bryan ^^
<randabis> atlaswd, apt-get clean is better though
<^Dingbat^> you put "sudo" before any linux command -- it'll ask you for your superuser password.
<ITSa341> IdleOne  thanks for trying
<hiswacko> hatake_kakashi:how do i open fstab with write permissions?
<atlaswd> will it also remove record of old install?
<cafuego> bryan_: In short: an easy-to-configure wrapper that allows you to tweak root access for user accounts.
<bryan_> okay, thx
<^Dingbat^> supy cp xorg.conf xorg.backup
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  the driver is there there has to be someone who knows how to get this working
<hatake_kakashi> hiswacko: you are supposed to run it via sudo
<^Dingbat^> I mean sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.backup
<hiswacko> hatake_kakashi:kk
<rukuartic> hiswacko: sudo <text editor> fstab
<randabis> bryan_, if you don't want to type sudo all the time, try sudo -i in the console and you'll have a root terminal
<ITSa341> IdleOne  GPS mapping and tracking are the only things I need to be able to go Win free on all the company laptops
<r0bin> back
<rukuartic> r0bin: Your boot went well?
<^Dingbat^> There's already a root terminal in one of the Gnome menus.
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  email the company give them heck see if you can egt help from them
<atlaswd> where wouldI find proftpd? I need 2 remove 2 get fresh install
<randabis> ^Dingbat^, true
<r0bin> rukuartic, indeed :) running a nice copy of dapper now :)
<saxible> Everyone, www.corruptcode.com -> Register to learn about how to secure your servers and websites by us teaching you different methods of exploiting web scripts and securing them. We have real life examples set up and we teach YOU how its done... LEGALLY!! So register now at www.corruptcode.com
<bryan_> so, there's no easy drag-drop way to the primary drive?
<r0bin> ubuntulooks is sexy
<rukuartic> atlaswd: Weren't you here before?
<cafuego> atlaswd: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge proftpd'
<balu1> is there something in linux that opens .rars
<keith> can anyone here help me with installing UT2003?
<ITSa341> IdleOne  been doing that for two years now. They finally released the RH drivers so maybe soon they'll do more.
<IdleOne> !rar
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<r0bin> balul: www.rarlabs.com
<r0bin> cli rar
<HappyFool> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<gebharra> atlaswd: you can remove a package by using 'sudo apt-get remove <package name>'
<metalhedd> bryan_: you can run a root filemanager.
<randabis> balu1, rar-nonfree
<gebharra> not quite sure I understand what you are asking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> HappyFool, what?
<balu1> randabis: wat is that lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<solaar> thanks for all the help everybody
* saxible was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<HappyFool> Madpilot: spammer - saxible
<rukuartic> Madpilot: I think that proftpd guy's back ;P
<atlaswd> I removed it but ti wont reinstall new
<randabis> balu1, the package from the repos that will let you open .rar
<gebharra> does it give you an error message?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=saxible@*.ipswc1.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by Madpilot
<^Dingbat^> Spammers here?
<cafuego> bryan_: As long as you set fil;e/directory permissions correctly, drag & drop will work fine.
<balu1> ohh
<balu1> i suck ;p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* saxible was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (dont spam)
<metalhedd> rukuartic: I was waiting for someone to make that connection :) atlaswd -> Sir_Something-or-ther
<cafuego> ^Dingbat^: viagra?
<solaar> anybody here know anything about an SSL proxy?
<^Dingbat^> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> yeesh. feels like i called the swat team
<ITSa341> anyone know how to get a RH driver.c file converted to ubuntu ??
<rukuartic> metalhedd: Yeaa... Meh.
<HappyFool> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<r0bin> O, what tangled webs we weave..
<r0bin> Eh atlaswd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rukuartic> HappyFool: Yeaaa :P But don't overabuse it. Opers don't get enough love.
<randabis> ITSa341, again, if the driver is for RH9, you aren't going to be able to get it working in ubuntu unless there is an updated version of the driver that supports the 2.6.x kernel.
<Madpilot> HappyFool, I've got my client set up to beep twice when someone hits the ops tell - gets my attetion. I know most of the other ops do something similar
<rukuartic> metalhedd: He's got a different whois though
<metalhedd> atlaswd: hows the super elite warez ftp server coming along?
<HappyFool> Madpilot: cool. thanks :)
* cafuego ^G^G's Madpilot
<randabis> modules written for a 2.4.x series kernel aren't going to work in a distro that uses a 2.6.x kernel
<rukuartic> Madpilot: Has anyone given you your hug today?
<balu1> there is no rar-nonfree ;x
<Madpilot> rukuartic, I've got a cold, so hugging me is not a good idea :P
<V4Vendetta> balu1, yes their is
<cafuego> balu1: 'unrar-nonfree' (breezy) or just 'unrar' (dapper)
<rukuartic> cafuego: XD How many times are you on bash?
<rukuartic> Madpilot: Oh dear...
<balu1> am i typing the apt get wrong?
<V4Vendetta> lol #saxible just got banned in ##windows
<randabis> balu1, it's unrar-nonfree; sorry
<cafuego> rukuartic: twice that i know of
<V4Vendetta> by lilo lmfao.
<balu1> sudo apt-get (name)
<ITSa341> randabis   I got ya
<^Dingbat^> Rukuartic -- put a body condom first if you wanna hug im
* IdleOne stabs Madpilot  with a spoon in the leg ..that enough love for ya :P
<rukuartic> cafuego: XD Awesome.
<r0bin> lilo fails. that is all.
<rukuartic> ^Dingbat^: eww.
<HappyFool> balu1: it's in the multiverse package repository -- perhaps you haven't set that up ?
<metalhedd> wjat'
<V4Vendetta> r0bin, ?
<balu1> i think im typing the sudo command wrong
<balu1> i set up the multiverses
<r0bin> Nothing.
<metalhedd> *whats the process for upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<rukuartic> I just see Madpilot now as a steel sentry, waiting to strike at the nubs... Thanks for destroying my image of nice admins...
<V4Vendetta> metalhedd, don't do it
<rukuartic> metalhedd: yeah.
<randabis> ITSa341, it sucks, but that's all I can say :/
<cafuego> metalhedd: /j #ubuntu+1
<randabis> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<HappyFool> balu1: ok, make sure you run 'sudo apt-get update' before trying to install.
<r0bin> metalhedd, replace your sources.list from a breezy one to a dapper one
<V4Vendetta> metalhedd, don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!
<Madpilot> rukuartic, :P
<r0bin> V4Vendetta, I just did it.
<r0bin> Just then
<r0bin> not five minutes ago
<ITSa341> randabis   I hate to back down from 2.6.15
<atlaswd> Eh i do it tommorow
<V4Vendetta> r0bin, it's not a good idea
<HappyFool> balu1: also, try 'apt-cache show unrar-nonfree' -- that will let you test if you *have* set the repositories up correctly
<r0bin> Worked alright for me
<randabis> ITSa341, yeah, that'd be bad
<metalhedd> so the only way to get dapper is to install it from cd/dvd?
<V4Vendetta> r0bin, you'll see:-P
<rukuartic> r0bin: Can ya wait for it to come out first :P
<hiswacko> how do i run a text editor from a terminal?
<rukuartic> hiswacko: VI or gedit
<V4Vendetta> hiswacko, nano
<metalhedd> hiswacko: nano is a good to
<randabis> metalhedd, no, you can choose the dist-upgrade method
<rukuartic> hiswacko: gedit is much more user friendly
<godfathr> i added a custom launcher application to my panel to launch /usr/bin/ncftp and i have it set to launch in terminal but when i click it.. nothing appears to happen?
<r0bin> No, I must have _everything_ at bleeding edge.
<godfathr> it was doing this with googlizer too
<^Dingbat^> hiswacko ... you already have nano on gnome ... nano <filename>
<r0bin> Tis why I cvs most things.
<randabis> please note that if you dist-upgrade at this point, openoffice is going to be broken
<IdleOne> hiswacko>  sudo nano or gedit /path/to/file
<^Dingbat^> gedit <filename> will aslo work.
<r0bin> I don't use openoffice
<ITSa341> randabis   especially since this is the second bootable kernel I have ever managed to compile
<rukuartic> r0bin: Its really not bleeding edge... I don't think. More like dull club.
<randabis> ITSa341, why did you compile the kernel?
<^Dingbat^> vi <filename> if you are adventurous.
<^Dingbat^> :)
<ITSa341> randabis   to learn
<r0bin> rukuartic, Dull Club more like Hull Club.
<randabis> ITSa341, fair enough
<rukuartic> r0bin: But wait until it comes out, it'll be the sharper than any two edged sword as far as linux goes
<balu1> i have hte repos set up right
<ITSa341> randabis   like I said, I am new but I like to learn
<r0bin> Double edged swords are usually _bad_
<godfathr> any ideas?
<HappyFool> not if you're fighting two-headed trolls
<rukuartic> r0bin: Ooooh but its twice the fun!
<btdown> Anyone running Hula here?
<rukuartic> HappyFool: Haha
<r0bin> lol
<cafuego> HappyFool: tasmania is back online?
<balu1> is sudo apt-get unrar ?
<balu1> correct?
<HappyFool> balu1: no, 'sudo apt-get install unrar'
<rukuartic> balu1: sudo apt-get install unrar ;)
<balu1> doh .. much to learn
<rukuartic> balu1: Yep. Good for the brain though
<rukuartic> balu1: And college transcripts
<metalhedd> i'm bored.
<metalhedd> ask a question
<ITSa341> randabis   needed to install sources to be able to install parallels, vmware and win4linpro anyway so wanted to do the whole thing
<balu1> ya ;) that much is true
<HappyFool> apt-get feels like a verb to me too ;) I often forget the install
<r0bin> brb
<cafuego> metalhedd: That's not a gooed enough reason for possibly trashing your system <heh>
<rukuartic> HappyFool: Yeah... they should just call it apt
<randabis> ITSa341, I gotcha
<blanky> hey guys, for ati card, my driver should be ati not fglrx right
<^Dingbat^> Question:  I'm an old-fashion C programmer and would like to write apps for Gnome and/or KDE ... is there  a good integrated IDE available?  I know there's Kdevelop for KDE ... how about Gnome?
<ITSa341> Night everyone  I'm outta here
<rukuartic> later ITSa341
<HappyFool> rukuartic: if you're a command-line user, i recommend aptitude anyway
<rukuartic> HappyFool: If I'm looking for a package... haha I'm too lazy to save time
<gebharra> ^Dingbat^: are you using the IDE to create GUIs via drag-and-drop?
<randabis> blanky, if you want 3D acceleration, then you'll want fglrx
<rukuartic> HappyFool: I'll look it up in synaptic, and then download/install with apt-get
<godfathr> what's the latest version of gdesklets for ubuntu (available via apt-get
<metalhedd> cafuego: theres not much of a system to trash really. I dont have anything installed right now, I'm running off a live cd because my motherboard wont boot from the hard drive. i only have a breezy cd right to isntall from, so I'd have to upgrade to dapper in order to try it.
<^Dingbat^> I'd like that Gebhara
<metalhedd> or install twice.
<randabis> blanky, or possibly radeon
<blanky> randabis, HOLY *** SERIOUSLY, I JUST CHOSE ATI OMG!
<blanky> radeon i think it is right?
<rukuartic> teh caps blanky...
<foampeace> why are my programs all crashing all the time
<^Dingbat^> Blanky -- running a 9600 fine here.
<randabis> blanky, radeon is the open source ati driver that enables 3D acceleration on some cards; fglrx is the official ATI driver
<blanky> ^Dingbat^, what's your driver name, ati, radeon, or fglrx
<^Dingbat^> using fglrx.
<metalhedd> foampeace: flaky hardware?
<metalhedd> overheating?
<^Dingbat^> foampeace -- stop spilling coffee on that mobo
<gebharra> ^Dingbat^: you might want to check out Eclipse with CDT
<foampeace> my programs dont stay open for long then they crash
<rukuartic> Anyone know a great/cheap/easy/readilyaccessible way to keep your CPU cool?
<rukuartic> Aside from hosting your servers in deepspace? XD
<gebharra> ^Dingbat^: i hear the visual editor is quite nice. I use it for java and c projects at work
<godfathr> i just used the fglrx drivers from seveas on my 5.10 system.. upped my framerates like 200%
<blanky> hey guys
<godfathr> at least it did on matrix screensaver :)
<metalhedd> man, what is XD all about? i think i've seen it 30 times since i joined the channel.
<randabis> rukuartic, you could try one of those big box fans as a comedy option
<blanky> if I change the driver in xorg.conf from "ati" to "fglrx", how do I make the changes take effect?
<^Dingbat^> Tkx Gebharra -- if only I could get some good starting docs on using the dang thing ;)  Already have eclipse installed.  Using NSIS for other projects with Eclipse plugin.
<blanky> restart my computer? or can i just restart x server or whatever
<randabis> blanky, you must restart the xserver
<blanky> randabis, how can i do that please
<gebharra> blanky: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop followed by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<blanky> okay thanks
<metalhedd> dremel out a skull shape in the front of your case for extra 4iR PHL0//
<randabis> blanky, easiest way is CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<blanky> randabis, just that by itself?
<blanky> or followed by a command
<randabis> just press those 3 keys at once
<rukuartic> randabis: Heh...
<gebharra> lol
<randabis> ha
* ^Dingbat^ rebootin'  brb
<randabis> didn't know he'd do it
<randabis> right then and there
<metalhedd> hahaha
<ubuntu> opa
<ubuntu> boa noite
<metalhedd> what if he gets stuck at the prompt and doesn't know to startx?
<randabis> X "should" restart for him though
<metalhedd> haha
<metalhedd> 'should'
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<godfathr> any help on custom application launcher? not doing anything when i click it
<balu1> how do i forcequit an application
<randabis> metalhedd, :p
<blanky> randabis, i frickin installed the official ati drivers and they wont work, they worked perfectly just now (reformatted)
<rukuartic> balu1: sudo killall <procname>
<godfathr> balu1: sudo ps aux
<metalhedd> ubuntu is the only distro i've had that problem with actually... sometimes it just wont boot into X.
<godfathr> sudo kill -9 pid
<metalhedd> maybe because I use GDM and i always used to use kdm before.  gdm is more finicky or something
<balu1> well.. do i have to go into terminal? what bout a gui popup menu
<vladuz976> is there a repo for xgl and compiz?
<eletido> can someone recommend me a podcast client? along the lines of Juice or iTunes???
<randabis> metalhedd, yeah sometimes it does that for me too...I think it is gdm related
<rukuartic> balu1: gnome-system-monitor
<godfathr> balu1: console won't bite
<balu1> k tnx
<balu1> no i know it wont
<randabis> my console bit me once
<randabis> it hurt
<balu1> but im tryin to learn al luser friendly aspects to get my younger sibs into linux
<IdleOne> balu1>  if it does bite then you kick it
<gebharra> mind just randomly sends ^Gs to keep me on my toes
<hiswacko> rukuartic: ok, the long awaited error is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10039
<gebharra> mine*
<metalhedd> i feel so sploiled by ubuntu sometimes.. I think everyone should have to learn linux with gentoo.
<rukuartic> hiswacko: XD And stop me from going to sleep why won't you? :P Lemme look
<V4Vendetta> if ./configure isn't found what packages does the person need
<gebharra> you shouldn't wish that on anyone :)
<balu1> anyone here ever use mupen64
<hiswacko> rukuartic: lol, sry
<IdleOne> build-essential
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Not your fault XD
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Um... do you have python installed? Might need that... libglade as well
<metalhedd> XD XD XD!?!?!
<metalhedd> grrr.
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Thats at least what I see...
<metalhedd> V4Vendetta: if ./configure isn't found then you dont need any packages.. you need ./configure ;)
<randabis> metalhedd, gentoo doesn't really teach you linux
<IdleOne> V4Vendetta>  build-essential is the package you need
<blanky> anyone here ever use easyubuntu
<randabis> metalhedd, it teaches you to read more than anything else
<cafuego> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<jean> hi is there a command to tell what motherboard i have?
<blanky> yeah i know that
<V4Vendetta> IdleOne, yea it's somone else they said they have build-essential
* cafuego thinks it's generally consifered not a great idea
<blanky> but I wnat to know which driver to use cuase it's asking for it when i try to install ati drivers, i know its either ati or fglrx
<ddonky> jean - lspci
* randabis agrees with cafuego 
<metalhedd> randabis: if you actually absorb what you read then you learn more about the command line in general and the way everything works, than you would learn in years of using ubuntu
<blanky> to what
<IdleOne> V4Vendetta>  are they sure?
<blanky> easyubuntu?
<blanky> fine
<blanky> lol
<hiswacko> rukuartic: im pretty sure the idea of this is that it installs all that stuff
<cafuego> blanky: fglrx if you have a newish radeon
<blanky> hey on an +2500 ATHLON XP BARTON, what's my arch
<rukuartic> I really need to go to sleep. Can anyone make sure hiswacko gets it installed right?
<cafuego> blanky: i386
<blanky> ;) thanks cafuego
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Yeah... But I think libglade is required for the program to run, and it doesn't have it
<hiswacko> :(
<randabis> metalhedd, probably, but I think there are better methods of learning linux than installing gentoo
<rukuartic> hiswacko: I can stay for ajust a bit longer...
<rukuartic> hiswacko: But from that pastebin, it looks like you're missing libglade
<jean> ddonky: lspci how?
<hiswacko> rukuartic: get to sleep
<randabis> of course, I'm mad at gentoo so I'm kinda biased. I used to use it a lot
<rukuartic> jean: run it in a terminal :)
<ddonky> jean - open a terminal and type it
<metalhedd> randabis: its the suffering and pain that teach you the lesson... that's why gentoo is important.
<hiswacko> anyone here know about easyubuntu?
<blanky> hiswacko, using it
<^Dingbat^> I hear you can use Knoppix to help with a Gentoo install.
<TylerWalts> if you want suffering and pain, use slackware :)
<^Dingbat^> Knoppix hacks book.
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Ok man... Good luck getting it to run. I'm sure it will. I think you'd still need internet access to use it though
<ddonky> jean - bunch of stuff will scroll by, and your motherboard stuff should be inthere
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<keith> http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot50ku.jpg
<rukuartic> hiswacko: Good luck again mate. I'm out for the night. G'nite
<randabis> metalhedd, hehe slackware would be equally good in that case
<keith> oops
<metalhedd> ^Dingbat^: you can basically install gentoo from any other live cd anywhere.
<keith> my appologies, what i meant to paste didnt copy correctly
<HappyFool> !tell hiswacko about easyubuntu
<Ramnath> ok need help with this wine deal
<keith> is there a way other than the included shell script to install UT2003?
<cafuego> keith: I doubt it, it's propiertary.
<hiswacko> ramnath: im having trouble running/instaling it
<metalhedd> randabis: no way... the REAL pain is recompiling mplayer 10 times becuase you keep missing a stupid use flag.
<blanky> cafuego, pwetty pweeze can you tell me which arch i use for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , i tried 386 and i386 and neither work
<randabis> metalhedd, hehe true
<blanky> remember, I have an athlon xp +2500 barton core
<frogzoo> Ramnath: install from the stock wine repo & install winetools - easy as
<keith> then could you help me figure out a way to get UT to install using the shell script?
<Ramnath> i double click war3install.exe and it says error no program start menu found?
<metalhedd> randabis: but to its credit, portage works REALLY Smoothly for such a complicated beast.
<cafuego> metalhedd: No, the _real_ pain is recompiling it at all, just the the other millions of users, who all have _exactly_ the same config. It's a waste.
<cafuego> blanky: Ok, k7
<blanky> yay that's what i used last time (im stupid)
* randabis agrees with cafuego wholeheartedly on that point
<jonathan_> hello how are you
<blanky> bad
<blanky> you?
<jonathan_> what are you up to tonight everone
<Ramnath> stock wine repo and winetools?
<cafuego> Using gentoo destroys the environment. And really isn't topical on #ubuntu.
<randabis> haha
<metalhedd> cafuego: i agree.. the compiling is what made me leave it... i couldn't waste the cpu cycles any more.  I still love emerge though
<randabis> to me apt-get/aptitude > emerge
<cafuego> And anyone who wants to argue on that is free to join #argue
<metalhedd> haha.
<metalhedd> i'm just sayin is all.
<Ramnath> and what exactly is "stock wine repo"?
<randabis> Ramnath, it's a conspiracy
<jquixote> hi
<odat> anyone know how i need to configure my fstab to have my second hard drive appear on my desktop?
<frogzoo> !tell Ramnath about repos
<blanky> cafuego :'( i keep getting this error
<randabis> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<blanky> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<blanky> (sorry for pasting :P )
<metalhedd> i dont like not being able to get the latest stuff...
<Xenguy> .oO(and they told me there was no cabal...)
<cafuego> blanky: Insert your Ubuntu cd
<blanky> cafuego, do i neeeed to :(
<cafuego> Xenguy: That was debian, surely.
<Xenguy> cafuego: hehe
<cafuego> blanky: Not if you delete the apt-cdrom line from osurces.list
<jquixote> I'm having a little problem
<frogzoo> Ramnath: if you install wine from the sourceforge repo, wine tools won't run
<blanky> cafuego, oooo
<jquixote> trying to install fglrx drivers
<Ramnath> ah i see now
<odat> randabis, what the hell is all that   i did it before by changing my fstab
<Ramnath> so i get it from the universe and multiverse?
<jquixote> I did the command: sudo m-a a-i fglrx
<jquixote> and i got an error saying /usr/src/modules doesn't exist
<blanky> cafuego, I installed a program and I got that warning, but when i go to install it again it says '0 installed, 0 upgraded' and all that stuff
<blanky> so...should I just leave it? could it mean it worked?
<jquixote> but I did sudo m-a prepare and sudo m-a update, so shouldn't that have been created or something
<TylerWalts> So I need to install linux-headers, and found a bunch with apt-cache search, but how do I tell which one I should install?
<metalhedd> mmm. thrice
<frogzoo> Ramnath: correct
<randabis> TylerWalts, you need the one that is for the kernel you are running
<randabis> !kernel
<alicia> Does anyone know the apt / sed or awk foo to show the number of packages available in the repositories?
<TylerWalts> !kernel
<thrice`> !+kernel
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> did ubotu die?
<randabis> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<randabis> nope
<Xenguy> alicia: perhaps: dpkg -l |wc -l   ?
<frogzoo> alicia: something like 'apt-cache search \* | wc'
<randabis> guess he doesn't know !kernel
<FlannelKing> alicia: you mean apt-cache stats?
<jquixote> has anyone installed the fglrx drivers?
<randabis> jquixote, yes
<jquixote> randabis: I'm having trouble installing it
<randabis> jquixote, but I used the one included in restricted modules
<RemyLaptop> hi guys.
<frogzoo> jquixote: yup - works like a charm - for best results, use the seveas repo
<Xenguy> alicia: nope it shows the number of packages installed I think
<randabis> os[Linux 2.6.15-18-amd64-k8 x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32 @ 796MHz]  mem[Physical : 1443MB, 65.1% free]  disk[Total : 223.00GB, 60.00% Free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955]  sound[ATIIXP - ATI IXP] 
<randabis> jesus
<randabis> I gotta stop doing that
<jquixote> randabis: the instructions told me to remove restricted modules
<RemyLaptop> I'm trying to get a rio mp3 player to work with Ubuntu, anyone know how I can use it ?
<randabis> sorry fellas
<jquixote> randabis: I have the m300
<jquixote> sweet box though
<frogzoo> jquixote: read the docs - not sure fglrx supports m300
<dabaR> RemyLaptop: plug it in
<RemyLaptop> dabaR have done, nothing seems to happen
<randabis> frogzoo, it supports the m200 at least
<jquixote> frogzoo: damn
<alicia> Xenguy: no, thats easy. I mean using apt-cache blah blah | wc -l
<randabis> 200m
<alicia> FlannelKing: correct
<Derailed> hi all
<blanky> i feel like cussing like never before
<randabis> jquixote, well, fglrx is included in restricted modules
<cheal> hi. I'm trying to get root using an Ubuntu LiveCD. I don't remember setting a root password, and an empty string fails. what should I try?
<jquixote> randabis: well, my only problem is that /usr/src/modules isn't found in the install process
<FlannelKing> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<FlannelKing> cheal, read that.
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<frogzoo> jquixote: as I say, _I'm not sure_ so check the docs - fglrx doesn't support everything ;)
<randabis> jquixote, I didn't install fglrx that way so I don't know...
<jquixote> randabis: are you familiar with the fglrx installation how-to?
<alicia> Xenguy:  Kind of a hack, but just about every word in english has a vowel so this should be close: apt-cache search [aeiou]  | wc -l
<randabis> jquixote, depends on which one you are using...there is more than one method
<alicia> thanks guys
<Derailed> a quick question, what's the nice easy way Gnome/GUI/Nautilus way to find out how much disk space is remaining on a device/directory (as opposed to just using 'df')
<randabis> I've seen several how-tos on fglrx
<Derailed> what would be *sweet* is an applet or something that'll tell you how much space you have in /home
<carlk> RemyLaptop: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/sound/rio and ri0500
<randabis> the method I found that is the easiest was to use the fglrx from restricted modules
<jquixote> randabis: are you telling me that from dapper, all I have to do to is pretty much dpkg -i *fglrx* or whatever?
<thrice`> Derailed, right click and hit properties?
<blanky> Taken from a wiki page "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #Select the ATI driver"
<cheal> FlannelKing: hum, I don't feel like learning sudo, but I haven't set *any* password anyway
<carlk> RemyLaptop: er, rio500
<blanky> would that be the same as editing xorg.conf and putting ati as the driver?
<blanky> cafuego?
<FlannelKing> cheal: you set your user password, correct? sudo is just like su.
<dabaR> cheal: use "sudo ls" and use your password.
<Toma-> Derailed: it automatically tells you when you dont select anything in nautilus
<randabis> jquixote, pretty much...a little more to it than that, but not much more
<Xenguy> alicia: looks plausible (but there has to be a more elegant solution surely :-)
<blanky> cafugo yoohoo buddy! please help :(
<RemyLaptop> carlk, thanks, will check it out!
<cheal> FlannelKing/dabaR: I don't remember setting *any* password
<Derailed> Toma-:  it does indeed, thanks :-)
<alicia> Xenguy: I've seen it before... but can't remember it meh
<carlk> RemyLaptop: yer welcome
<blanky> is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #Select the ATI driver" the same as editing xorg.conf and adding "ati" as the driver or whatever
<FlannelKing> cheal: so, is this a liveCD? or what
<jquixote> will I have to have /usr/src/modules present? and if not, how do I make that show up? I installed build essentials
<gebharra> alicia: do you want to know the number of packages installed, or available?
<Derailed> thrice`:  that mostly works, except it's hard to click 'nowhere' when you're in list view
<fridge> Hi, I am converting a few systems to Ubuntu from RedHat -- is there an equivalent tool to RedHat's 'chkconfig'? If so, what is the standard cmd line tool on Ubuntu for managing init scripts?
<cheal> FlannelKing: yes, I'm trying to use it as a rescue CD
<alicia> gebharra: available. Hence using apt-cache. Installed is easy with dpkg -l | wc -l
<thrice`> Derailed, learn to use command, tis the linux way :)
<FlannelKing> cheal: (you should've said so): ubuntu is the user, no password.
<gebharra> i see.
<TylerWalts> How do I install the kernel source?
<gebharra> that would still give you the wrong answer tho :)
<metalhedd> how are the dapper gui admin tools shaping up as compared to ubuntu's?
<jquixote> I just had a great idea
<IdleOne> can easyubuntu bork my system?
<cheal> FlannelKing: he... (you should probably read what people say instead)
<Derailed> thrice`:  LOL :-) I been command-line-boy since '98, but I'm trying to teach my dad how to move away from Windows XP
<metalhedd> err. kubuntu's gui admin tools
<alicia> fridge: update-rc.d
<Toma-> IdleOne: not really....
<jquixote> for anyone here that spends time helping people here, I just had a great idea
<IdleOne> Toma->  ok then Ill give it a shot
<FlannelKing> cheal: ah, youre right.  sorry, doing a few things at once.
<Derailed> thrice`:   With ubuntu, I have a real chance if it being successful, but I want everything to be as easy as possible
<blanky> cafuego, !!! you there
<alicia> fridge: 'chkconfig --del service' is 'update-rc.d -f service remove'
<thrice`> Derailed, ah; I gotcha
<jquixote> integrate paypal into irc and each user can have a tip jar.. and if the user feels helped, they can tip you!
<RemyLaptop> carlk, do you know how I can check what port it is on ?
<cheal> FlannelKing: thanks, I set root password and succeeded to login
<thrice`> Derailed, wish I could help more; but most of my file management is done in console :|
* linuxmonkey loves ubuntu
<Toma-> jquixote: call me crazy, but id rather go un-rewarded
<cafuego> blanky: no, I ran away
* linuxmonkey hopes cedega will run CS:S
<blanky> YAY
<Derailed> thrice`:   Nope that's plenty of help :-) maybe I'll start looking at the gnome applet coding API... I'm surprised there isn't just a quick diskfree applet
<fridge> alicia: Oh, thank you ever so much! It should be quite trivial for me to port my cfengine scripts across to Ubuntu now :D
<jquixote> Toma-: that's noble, but imagine the dynamics.. you'd have more people trying to help people, opening PMs etc
<Ramnath> ...
<blanky> hey cafuego, is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #Select the ATI driver" the same as making ati for the driver in xorg.conf cuase i hate xorg-setup thingy
<alicia> fridge: cfengine is awesome :)
* alicia loves cfengine
<Toma-> jquixote: PM's are a pain in the backside.
<Ramnath> i found wine in the cross platform universe
<Ramnath> is that the one?
* jquixote tips Toma-
* Toma- tips his hat
<alicia> fridge: man update-rc.d should totally do the trick for you :) and you're welcome
<blanky> my buddy cafuego has left me :'()
<frogzoo> Ramnath: that's fine
<jquixote> gosh, now I wish I didn't remove restricted modules
<RemyLaptop> Question: How can I check what port my mp3 player is on when I plug it into the USB ?
<randabis> jquixote, you can reinstall them
<jquixote> now lets see if a newbie can undo his felanderings
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: lsusb will have some info on that
<metalhedd> someone ask a question. i'm bored again
<jquixote> randabis: ok.. this howto dug pretty deep, I'll let you know what happens
<RemyLaptop> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<alicia> metalhedd: the answer to life and the universe?
<Toma-> 42
<carlk> RemyLaptop: no clue - http://idoru.world.co.uk/sba/  <-shocking dmca crud about mp3 player drivers
<alicia> Toma-: You guys rock
<Toma-> :P~
* carlk feels bad to be an american :(
<metalhedd> alicia: if I knew that, Id have someting more interesting to do than offer free tech support. :)
<Ramnath> winetools has to be downloaded right?
<blanky> wth all of a sudden i forgot where xorg.conf was
<blanky> etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<alicia> metalhedd: Like become a stock tycoon and do a hostile takeover of M$
<Toma-> metalhedd: i got bored so i downloaded looking glass live cd
<Half-Left> CarlFK, and so you should :-)
<metalhedd> alicia: precisely.
<RemyLaptop> Toma- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10040
<RemyLaptop> any idea what that means ?
<RemyLaptop> which is the "port" ?
<odat> anyone know how to have your second drive show up on your desktop?
<blanky> guys, where can I find xorg.conf again
<blanky> /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<vladuz976> when is dapper going to be released? is flight 5 usuable?
<alicia> metalhedd: And my next step would be to hire Eric Raymond as the CEO of M$ and let him do whatever he wanted
<metalhedd> Toma-: yeah, i'm stuck running from a liveCD right now, which means I cant even eject it to burn a new cd... i'm pretty limited in my ability to entertain myself. and I'm real good at gnometris
<IdleOne> !tell odat  about mount
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: try "lsusb -vv" more or less v's give you more info
<thrice`> blanky, /etc/X11 shoudl contain it; use "locate" in future
<blanky> *panic* IT'S NOT THERE!?
<Toma-> i prefer SameGnome :D
<metalhedd> alicia: i got your back on that.
<osz> hi
<blanky> nevermind
<FlannelKing> vladuz976: on personal boxes, yeah. fairy stable for common things on common hardware.  like all betas.
<Ropechoborra> Got a problem... I installed breezy but it wont enter in the Graphic mode
<Ropechoborra> =(
<metalhedd> i just wanted to listen to thrice and rhythmbox has been 'loading songs' for like... ever.
<metalhedd> Ropechoborra: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start
<metalhedd> ?
<Xenguy> alicia: I think this works...
<osz> hi all im quite new to ubuntu and it seems that it doesnt come with any compilers ?
<Xenguy> alicia: grep ^Package /var/lib/dpkg/available |wc -l
<Ropechoborra> metalhedd is that the same as startx ?
<metalhedd> err gdm not xmd
<alicia> osz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ramnath> ropechoborra: configure the xserver
<jquixote>  randabis: how does sudo apt-get -i linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) look?
<vladuz976> FlannelKing: is it pretty good at getting the monitor settings for xorg. i remember 5.04 always got that wrong. somehow with fedora i never had to mess with that
<Ropechoborra> Ramnath how ?
<Xenguy> alicia: assuming that is what you were asking about ;-)
<metalhedd> Ropechoborra: not really... it will load the graphical login manager which in turn runs an x session
<osz> and thx xenguy 4 the monitor thingy it works well
<nuts> finally got linux to install
<odat> IdleOne, i want it visible on the desktop
<BlingFree> lil help needed if possible...seems ubuntu config'd my onboard vid diver instead of my PCI vid card....first question how can i make Ubuntu go into "safe mode" to edit xorg.conf?
<FlannelKing> vladuz976: no idea.  I don't have a GUI on mine.
<alicia> Xenguy: I know there are more than 15000 packages in main + multiverse + universe. That can't be correct?
<Ropechoborra> metalhedd but why it doesnt do it at the start like it should
<Ropechoborra> ?
<Ramnath> it's a command
<nuts> this is cool they have irc install
<vladuz976> FlannelKing: wow, what do you use it for?
<osz> alicia: can  u choose wat u get thru apt ?
<IdleOne> odat>  want what visible?
<IdleOne> ohh
<jquixote> randabi: s/-i/install
<metalhedd> Ropechoborra: like Ramnath said. x or gdm isn't configured properly.  if that command fails it will give you more info
<Xenguy> alicia: I get 17815 as output; what do you get?
<FlannelKing> vladuz976: ssh in and do everything.  No sound, no X.  I have no problems ;)  (those seem to be the biggest problems in this channel, heh)
<nuts> i was wonder when i installed ubuntu did I erase windows xp
<IdleOne> can someone tell odat  how to have an icon that points to a mounted drive
<alicia> Xenguy: 15000. With the stock sources.list + universe / multiverse AND the wine repositories from wine.sf.net
<FlannelKing> nuts: that depends on how you installed it.
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<Xenguy> osz: glad to hear it (can't quite remember what the issue was tho :-)
<metalhedd> nuts: no its still there.
<vladuz976> FlannelKing: i guess that's true
<metalhedd> sometimes i forget.
<Ropechoborra> So...... i should try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm" and if it dont work.. i return here with what showed up?
<Xenguy> alicia: dunno about your setup, but my number sounds closer
<nuts> metalhedd when i restart it goes to linux. I want something that shows which on i want to should
<FlannelKing> vladuz976: so, I suppose I'm not the most relevant guy to ask.  But, from what Ive heard, it's pretty stable, but dont use it for mission critical stuff (and if you find a bug, good job, report it and help us out)
<osz> xenguy: i cldnt get the res over 640x480 abt 4 hrs ago
<metalhedd> nuts: that is, you COULD have installed it over top of windows, but i think by default it installs along side it.
<osz> thx
<RemyLaptop> Toma- still not sure which is the "Port"
<RemyLaptop> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/sound/rio
<nuts> ok
<carlk> RemyLaptop: have you tried it with the default ?
<metalhedd> nuts: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RemyLaptop> carlk, yup
<Xenguy> osz: oh yeah, now I remember - excellent :-)
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: its not going to matter... tried mounting /dev/sda1 ?
<nuts> i am not worry becuase I didnt have anything when I had windows that was important
<RemyLaptop> Toma is that fdisk -l /dev/sda ?
<RemyLaptop> I've tried that, doesn't work
<RemyLaptop> nothing happsn
<RemyLaptop> *happens
<Toma-> i c
<carlk> RemyLaptop: on fdisk - sudo fdisk -l
<thrice`> dmesg | tail
<alicia> Xenguy: I saw it in #ubuntu-devel ~5 months ago and it was something like 18,000+. More have been added since then so I would assume it is more than the number you gave
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: dmesg will give you more info on what device the player is linked to
<jquixote> had anyone ever done sudo aticonfig --initial ??
<Xenguy> alicia: /me shrugs
<vladuz976> i have arch linux installed right now on one big "/" partition, what is the best way of getting dapper for a test drive other than live cd. i don't wanna necessarily lose archlinux right now.
<gebharra> apt-cache search .* | wc -l ?
<carlk> alicia: what is 18,000?
<gebharra> that's different than the # reported by synaptic tho for listed packages
<Ramnath> How do i get the winetools installed correctly?
<gebharra> has anyone tried building wine from source for x86_64?
<IdleOne> !wine
<alicia> gebharra: .* /* etc does not work in apt
<metalhedd> nuts: in ubuntu's system->administration menu theres a section for disk partitions.. see if your windows partition is still intact..  if so, you can give it a mount point and access the partition directly.
<RemyLaptop> Toma- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10042
<RemyLaptop> that's the information in dmesg
<gebharra> alicia: it does for me
<IdleOne> !wine
<RemyLaptop> not sure what to do with that information
<frogzoo> Ramnath: download - unpack & 'sudo ./install'
<gebharra> gebharra@lenin:/var/cache/apt$ apt-cache search .* | wc -l
<gebharra> 18657
<randabis> gebharra, I don't think you can build wine from source in 64bit
<gebharra> apt-cache search [a-zA-Z0-9]  --names-only | wc -l
<gebharra> 18657
<vladuz976> FlannelKing: you think i can repartion my current root directory during dapper install?
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: can you gimme all of those 20 lines tou tail'ed?
<randabis> at least, that's what I've heard
<RemyLaptop> Toma- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10043
<FlannelKing> vladuz976: no idea.  Probably.  You could also repartition beforehand.
<carlk> vladuz976: yes
<vladuz976> carlk: yes, to during install?
<vladuz976> carlk: how safe is that?
<jquixote> randabis: I did sudo aticonfig --initial and I see it updated my xorg.conf
<nuts> metalhedd: it says partition 1 and free space
<metalhedd> nuts: yeah windows is gone
<metalhedd> :)
<carlk> the ubuntu installer lets you create/remove and even resize partitions - very well tested, so very safe
<nuts> oh well its not a big deal
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: weird, its not making a device node?
<nuts> i had nothing that i really needed to save
<RemyLaptop> Toma- How would I check that ?
<jquixote> randabis: can you look at my xorg.conf in #pastebin?
<frogzoo> vladuz976: why not shrink your / partition & create new partition after it, & install dapper there?
<metalhedd> nuts: what carlk just said would work for you as well, to install windows again beside linux
<vladuz976> frogzoo: yeah, maybe good idea
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: are there any /dev/sd* devices?
<RemyLaptop> how do I check ?
<vladuz976> frogzoo: what's a good repartioning program?
<RemyLaptop> RemyLaptop  = noobie :)
<jquixote> vladuz976: parted
<frogzoo> vladuz976: parted, qtparted, gparted - but you'll need to run it from the live cd
<carlk> btw - if you resize an NTFS partition, give it 10 min or so.  it doesn't report any progress, but you will see the HD light blinking
<jquixote> qtparted
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: ls /dev/sd*
<RemyLaptop> nope
<RemyLaptop> nothing there
<carlk> I was tempted to reboot, which I am sure whoule have been bad
<nuts> thanks for the help
<nuts> i will reinstall windows later
<metalhedd> nuts: n/p
<Ramnath> ok this bastard keeps giving me a command not found error
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: possible a hotplug/udev problem...
<Ramnath>  sudo ./install winetools-0.9jo-III
<Ramnath> is it like that?
<vladuz976> frogzoo: maybe i'll put it on a different drive better
<jquixote> can someone look at my xorg.conf at #pastebin? I think its fishy
<liable> Ramnath: what did you expect that to do?
<carlk> RemyLaptop: Toma-, is there anything that says it should look like a drive?
<BlingFree> lil help needed if possible...seems ubuntu config'd my onboard vid diver instead of my PCI vid card....first question how can i make Ubuntu go into "safe mode" to edit xorg.conf?
<Ramnath> something
<Toma-> carlk: hu?
<jquixote> (I have two ati devices, both on pci:1,0,0
<jquixote> )
<metalhedd> TOP TEN CONFIG FILES TO ALWAYS ALWAYS BACK UP?
<frogzoo> jquixote: post the pastebin url
<metalhedd> xorg.conf
<jquixote> frogzoo: I'm in the #pastebin channel
<liable> the whole of /etc..
<jquixote> I thought you guys used that
<gebharra> oo oo .vimrc
<Toma-> menu.lst
<frogzoo> !tell jquixote about pastebin
<RemyLaptop> carlk, dunno
<notos> i need help im trying to install ubuntu breeze but halts on network Configuration...
<metalhedd> notos: like it freezes?
<vladuz976> anybody know if there are iso for i686 or k7?
<frogzoo> Ramnath: no - cd into winetoolg-... & run the install script
<RemyLaptop> carlk, the software says it might need a different port than the default, but I can't find what port it's assigned to.
<notos> yep
<notos> in a  blue screen
<jquixote> frogzoo, randabi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10044
<metalhedd> notos: freaky... what kind of network adapter do you ahve?
<osz> ok guys thx for all ur help catchya :)
<carlk> RemyLaptop: looks like the port is fine: "USB Rio found at address 3"
<osz> im goin 2 have to learn bit more abt apt
<jquixote> frogzoo: it looks like that after I did sudo aticonfig --initial
<notos> D-Link RTL8139
<jquixote> frogzoo: you want me to paste the whole thing?
<RemyLaptop> ok, gotta go fellas, will try later.
<notos> and an onboard Davicom Eth...
<vladuz976> the 64 bit edition of ubuntu, does it use 64 bit packages only?
<frogzoo> jquixote: not necessary - you need to specify EITHER fglrx OR ati - not both
<notos> Speed Stream 5200 router
<metalhedd> try disabling the onboard or removing the card.
<jquixote> frogzoo: thought so
<metalhedd> one of them is garbage
<frogzoo> vladuz976: 64bit is a pita - best not go there
<jquixote> frogzoo: so just comment out the old (upper) one?
<RemyLaptop> carlk the software for it expects the address to be a hex address
<frogzoo> jquixote: yes - the whole device section
<vladuz976> frogzoo: yeah that's what i am wondering about, i wanna get a laptop with amd turion 64, but better to stick to k7 no?
<RemyLaptop> like 0x278
<jquixote> frogzoo: rgr
<notos> :O i will try that thankyou for the idea
<metalhedd> notos: no problem :)
<frogzoo> vladuz976: yes indeedy
<Toma-> 686 kernels run fine on k8 systems
<Half-Left> vladuz976, that processor will be fine in the 32bit version
<Ramnath> cd into winetoolg...? what does that mean?
<carlk> RemyLaptop: but "USB Rio found at address 3" - I don't thnk it would print that if it wasn't the right address
<vladuz976> Half-Left: it's a crappy processor though, isn't it?
<jquixote> frogzoo: ok, the deed is done
<j-linux> I have a thinkpad t43.  I could not make a dual boot out of it (long story) so I bought another hard drive and an ultrabay adapter.  So I have two hard drives in my laptop.  I moved the ubuntu one to the ultrabay slot, and the windows in the original slot.  Now when I try to boot ubuntu it says something like "sda1 not found" ?  Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Half-Left> vladuz976, why would it be?
<RemyLaptop> carlk, that address doesn't tell me anything though...
<jquixote> frogzoo: ok, I have to reboot now.. cross your fingers
<vladuz976> Half-Left: i dunno, that's just what i heard from some people, but that's all i can afford
<RemyLaptop> the format for the command is "rio -p 0x247 -d" where -p 0x247 is the address of the RIO
<frogzoo> jquixote: gl :)
<RemyLaptop> I've tried all variations of '3', and still nothing
<Half-Left> vladuz976, sound good to me
<frogzoo> Ramnath: cd winetools-0.9jo-III; sudo ./install
<blanky> man gnome lags a lot for me, when i move windows around
<Half-Left> vladuz976, look on tomshardware.com and look for a review
<nuts> with linux do i still need a firewall
<carlk> RemyLaptop: im saying you don't need to know anything about the address
<vladuz976> Half-Left: thanks
<nuts> if so can i use my current firewall from norton
<carlk> RemyLaptop: but thats just a guess
<nuts> or zonealarm
<carlk> nuts: yes.  put it near your door to distract criminals
<frogzoo> nuts: never a bad idea
<Half-Left> vladuz976, A athlon64 will fly in a 32bit distro so dont worry about it
<volCOM_b0i> lol
<ajopaul> haha
<gebharra> nuts: take a look at the firestarter package
<vladuz976> Half-Left: yeah but that's an athlon, i am talking about a turion
<metalhedd> nuts: just a bit of warning. forget everything you know about software firewalls. they're NOTHING like they are in windows.
<nuts> gebharra: where is the firestarter package
<Half-Left> vladuz976, I assume thats the mobile version by it's name
<vladuz976> Half-Left: if that's the only differnce, then i guess there's no worries, i thought it's like the celeron of the intels
<gebharra> nuts: universe
<Half-Left> vladuz976, no, I dont think so somehow, AMD dont do things like that :-)
<BlingFree> ok... what program do i use in rescue mode to edit xorg.conf?
<ajopaul> vim
<alicia> Xenguy, gebharra: I figured it out: apt-cache stats | grep Normal | awk '{print $3}'
<frogzoo> BlingFree: sudo gedit
<volCOM_b0i> vi
<BlingFree> thank you
<frogzoo> emacs :p
<Half-Left> vladuz976, i'm pretty sure it would piss my athlonxp 2600+ and my system is fast so
<nuts> how to get to desktop faster by mininzing the other stuff. In windows it was windows +D
<elmo909> any idea why the ubuntu live cd is locking up when its configuring hardware (it locks up right after it determines the keyboard type)
<ajopaul> depends upon ur desktop , guess theres one in Gnome.
<thewayofzen> keyboard shortcut question:     Eject is   0xcc ..    What keys are those?
<vladuz976> Half-Left: i guess it'll be ok too, i was just worried coz i do wanna compile large stuff from time to time and on a laptop i didn't know how it will be
<gebharra> nuts: Ctrl-Alt-D
<volCOM_b0i> I have mobile sempron 3000
<volCOM_b0i> it is fine
<nuts> ok thanks
<nuts> guess i have to reinstall windows xp today becuase now i find out that i cant play online poke
<nuts> poker
<volCOM_b0i> You have an Ati card?
<BlingFree> to save on time... is it possible for me to edit ubuntu's xorg.conf from this Knoppix live cd?
<gebharra> nuts: does it use activex?
<metalhedd> nuts, look into wine, or maybe even vmware
<metalhedd> mmmm vmware
<gebharra> i thought there was a company that made an activex shim layer for linux
<metalhedd> BlingFree: sure. you'll have to boot back to test it though
<V4Vendetta> !dma
<elmo909> any ideas anyone?
<carlk> nuts: i bet you can play online poker
<nuts> it a exe file
<BlingFree> yeah thats cool
<metalhedd> nuts: wine might run it
<carlk> nuts: just not that pokler
<BlingFree> so how do i gain write privelige?
<volCOM_b0i> sudo
<Half-Left> vladuz976, you'll be fine
<carlk> nuts - what is the URL of the poker site?
<metalhedd> BlingFree: sudo or just su.
<BlingFree> ok i'll try
<nuts> fulltiltpoker.com
<metalhedd> i dunno how knoppix does that stuff
<volCOM_b0i> make a backup Bling :)
<elmo909> any idea why the ubuntu live cd is locking up when its configuring hardware (it locks up right after it determines the keyboard type)
<tanq> ok.. ubuntu is apparently so simple it's hard.
<elmo909> bad dvd?
<Auci> Hello ppl
<metalhedd> elmo909: possibly.
<metalhedd> i had one
<nuts> metalhedd: what is wine or where to find it
<metalhedd> synaptic is your best friend for finding software.
<tanq> i had my laptop dual boot with another linux distro.  when I went to install ubunti I selected to format the partition,
<gebharra> synaptic has helped me through some rough times
<tanq> but when it gets tot he installer it says something about no root
<volCOM_b0i> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<volCOM_b0i> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<tanq> so its like I can't say that /dev/hda4 is /
<volCOM_b0i> add those lines to your Repo
<metalhedd> tanq: you have to choose to manually edit the partitions and assign the root mouuntpoint manually to that partition
<j-linux> Anyone have any idea how to set up hard drives in Ubuntu so that I can move locations of the hard drive?  For example, from the regular location to an "ultrabay" on a thinkpad.  After I moved the drive to a different position it tells me something like 'sda1 cant be found'.
<gebharra> j-linux: labels
<tanq> metalhedd: where does it let you assign / to the partition? I didn't see the option.. like i said its so simple its hard
<Auci> Can I paste an error that im getting? when I click the update icon i get an error.
<roaet> I would like to download all of the files and links from a site (make a local mirror). i know I can do it with wget, but how?
<j-linux> gebharra: what is a label?
<metalhedd> tanq: i dont remember exactly, but its an option when you select the partition you want to modify.
<cafuego> j-linux: You cna do cool stuff with udev; have it identify the drive and create say /dev/ultrabay for a specific module.
<Auci> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directo
<tanq> metalhedd: ahh i see it..
<ajopaul>  metalhedd: sudo apt-get install wine
<metalhedd> tanq might not have an obvious name, maybe 'target' or something
<V4Vendetta> on the wiki, it says for dma, you need to set it each time the computer boots up, that's wrong isn't it ..
<tanq> i didnt select mount point because i thought it meant the partition to mount
<j-linux> cafuego: is that something that has to be done from Ubuntu?  I can't boot it
<Toma-> V4Vendetta: yep
<tanq> it shouldnt default to the freaking partition name
<V4Vendetta> Toma-, why does it say that then
<cyphase> YEAA!!!
<Toma-> V4Vendetta: someone doesnt know what theyre talking about?
<cyphase> Flight 5 fixed the Netgear MA111 on ndiswrapper
<Toma-> V4Vendetta: see /etc/hdparm.conf for more details
<jquixote> frogzoo: well, that didn't work :)
<jquixote> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<metalhedd> tanq: it tries to mount every partition that it finds.
<V4Vendetta> Toma-, i got dma on that's all i need to know :-p
<volCOM_b0i> add this to hdparm.conf
<Toma-> V4Vendetta: ok then
<volCOM_b0i> /dev/hdc {
<volCOM_b0i> dma = on
<volCOM_b0i> }
<Auci> How can i fix this? W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directo
<jquixote> it said could find fglrx driver
<Half-Left> vladuz976,  I cannot find a Turon64 review anywhere on tomshardware :-o
<metalhedd> Auci: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the lines for the cdrom
<jquixote> and when doing fglrxinfo it errored saying couldn't fine screen 0
<cafuego> Auci: Insert yout breezy cd
<metalhedd> Auci: or better yet, comment them out
<Auci> the cd is inserted
<blanky> WOOO SUCCESS
<blanky> GOT ATI DRIVERS TO WORK, TOOK ME TWO HOURS, WOO!
<randabis> yay
<volCOM_b0i> blanky, ati or fglrx?
<Half-Left> ATI suck thats why
<blanky> uh, let me see
<randabis> now give yourself a gold star
<V4Vendetta> Half-Left, ati is fine..
<j-linux> blanky: good work... I gave up on it... Every time I've tried, my whole system goes down.
<blanky> Half-Left, no last time I got them to work instantly
<blanky> no no no guys!
<blanky> every other time, my drivers work instnatly, i love ati
<blanky> but this time i was using the official company drivers
<jquixote> blanky: how'd you do it?
<blanky> (latest ones)
<volCOM_b0i> J-linux, when you use ATI you have to add Option = "noaccel" to xorg.conf
<blanky> watch, i'll show you!
<blanky> *gasp*
<metalhedd> Auci: use synaptic, settings -> repositories remove the cd entries and add some good ones.
<jquixote> I'm trying to get glrxf to work
<volCOM_b0i> for newer cards
<volCOM_b0i> and use fglrx
<metalhedd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by ChanServ
<blanky> i did exactly what this says ! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<blanky> :D :D :D
<Auci> Ill try it , tanks for your ime
* jquixote checks out link
<j-linux> volCOM_b0o: thanks, I'll try it once I can get my sytem back online this time :S
<blanky> volCOM_b0i, noaccel? what's that do?
<blanky> might it be the solution to my laggy windows?
<blanky> !newfirefox
<ubotu> blanky: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<blanky> !firefox
<volCOM_b0i> ati's drivers don't support 3d accel on newer cards
<blanky> eh? yeah they do!
<jquixote> blanky: that gave me problems at "sudo m-a a-i fglrx" .. no /usr/src/modules directory
<blanky> did you install the linux headers thingies
<blanky> what's your processor
<metalhedd> bedtime
<nuts> i download wine and when i clicked on it, it says could not open "win_0.9.9-winehq1_i386.deb"
<tkup> is it possible to mount an NFS share from OSX? it's being exported from a linux box.
<blanky> jquixote, nevermind you dont need that
<volCOM_b0i> at least that is how it is on my Ati 200m
<salah> Hi, I am using Hp laptop. How can I setup my wirless internet?
<jquixote> blanky: in the directions it said to install build-essentials, which should have all that
<blanky> nuts, you dont install it that way, you click ubuntu and do what it says (add the wine repository)
<volCOM_b0i> salah, Ndiswrapper
<blanky> jquixote, yeah, you mean this right
<blanky> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 gcc-3.3-base
<blanky> that?
<blanky> you did that right
<salah> How can I do it Please help me
<jquixote> blanky: right
<volCOM_b0i> apt-get ndiswrapper-utils
<blanky> jquixote, and you have the ati driver right
<jquixote> I followed the instructions to a T on a fresh dapper install
<volCOM_b0i> you need your windows drivers, do you have them on disk?
<ppd> has nobody managed to get overlay mode working with his/her tv card?
<blanky> jquixote, that must be it, you're on dapper
<blanky> im on breezy
<jquixote> bah
<jquixote> yea
<blanky> jquixote, join #ubuntu+1
<blanky> they should be able to know
<nuts> wow linux is so complicated
<blanky> *they should know
<jquixote> ah
<blanky> nuts, nah it's not
<volCOM_b0i> salah, here is a link to a howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<nuts> blanky: when you says click on ubuntu I dont know what you mean
<zack> Im wondering how to edit " bootstring " what file and were is it
<blanky> nuts, www.winehq.org , click download, and click ubuntu
<Half-Left> nuts, do you even know how to install a deb?
<devios> how do I mount hda1 inside of gnome...  (ntfs)
<blanky> nuts, the deb is for debian, but you can try and install it with dpkg -i (namehere)
<jquixote> is frogzoo around?
<ajopaul> nuts: try sudo apt-get install wine in your terminal
<volCOM_b0i> add the wine repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<volCOM_b0i> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<volCOM_b0i> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<blanky> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Half-Left> or do it in synaptic
<Mosi> 'evening everyone
<volCOM_b0i> yeah, synaptic is probably easier; learn to use vi though, it will save your life one day!
<Auci> Hello, now Im getting this error when i try to update.E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnautilus-extension1_2.12.1-0ubuntu1.2_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline
<Mosi> vi for the win
<tkup> I get this error when I try to mount an nfs share
<tkup> unknown special file or file system.
<Half-Left> nano is easier
<Mosi> but vi is superior :P
<blanky> VIM FOR THE WIN
<shreevatsa> ed ! ed! the standard!
<Half-Left> yer but a arse for noobs
<Mosi> doesn't mean it isn't best :P
<Mosi> but  yes, that is true
<volCOM_b0i> yeah, vi is one of those things you hate until you sit down and learn it. imo
<blanky> volCOM_b0i, seriously man
<blanky> I learned it and wow
<Ramnath> i still don't see why linux is that much better than microsoft
<shreevatsa> emacs isn't *that* slow, really...
<j-linux> Someone mentioned that I might be able to fix my hard drive problem with "labels" (my hard drive was moved to a different slot -- a thinkpad ultrabay and now won't boot becuase it says 'cant find sda1' or something similar).   I can boot into a # prompt, but it's not my regular directory.  Can it be fixed from there?  I can't boot into the regular Ubuntu screens.
<Ramnath> it's about the same really
<Half-Left> vi is not clear at all when doing commands like saving and quiting
<Mosi> ok guys, this should be easy. why does it tell me i don't have glib 2.0 installed when i try to compile swfdec for flash on PPC? Assuming i really don't have it, where do i get it? it's not in the repos...
<TylerWalts> there is also gvim for graphical
<tonyyarusso> Ramnath: Because it was free, shipped too my door, and doesn't crash on me?
<Half-Left> :write
<blanky> Half-Left, :save filename, or :w
<Half-Left> :qa
<mordof> anyone here make gdesklet applet things? i need to know how to convert a string to an int
<volCOM_b0i> it is very clear :w :q
<blanky> :q!
<Half-Left> wtf
<blanky> :wq
<volCOM_b0i> if you fuxxx it up :qa!
<shreevatsa> ZZ
<blanky> :q!
<brettzilla> so i cant get my freakin ati card to work
<brettzilla> :/
<shreevatsa> Is "ZZ" the same as ":wq" ?
<nuts> ok now i get this
<Mosi> yeah
<tonyyarusso> blanky: What are you doing?
<nuts> E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<nuts> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<nuts> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<blanky> ubotu tell brettzilla about ati
<Mosi> i use ZZ and :wq with roughly equal requency, and they seem to work identically
<nuts> does it want me to put in the cd-rom
<brettzilla> yeah i saw that, but i just read that there's a way to do it with 2 commands.
<volCOM_b0i> brettzilla, you gotta get fglrx for some ati cards.
<Auci> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnautilus-extension1_2.12.1-0ubuntu1.2_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline
<Auci>     what is this error I cant update.
<brettzilla> i realize that
<brettzilla> i've been trying for 2 days
<Mosi> j-linux: your problem is with your boot loader. i think Ubuntu generally uses GRUB, so you need to edit the boot label in /etc/grub.conf
<brettzilla> i've gone as far as recompiling it
<tonyyarusso> brettzilla: Get it with apt from the seveas repo.
<volCOM_b0i> make sur eyou have kernel headers installed
<Half-Left> nah, nano works like a GUI text editor
<brettzilla> saveas repo?
<tonyyarusso> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<volCOM_b0i> and after you get it all installed, try to reconfigure your xserver. it worked for me.
<volCOM_b0i> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think it is
<j-linux> Mosi:  Do you know where I can find that?  I can boot into a # prompt, but I hit "ls" and it doesn't look like my regular file system.
<j-linux> (e.g., no "home" directory)
<volCOM_b0i> make sure you choose fglrx instead of ATI when you reconfigure
<salah> I am trying to setup wirlesss network when I run sudo modprobe -r bcmwl5 I get a msg ( Module bcmwl5 not found.) What I shd do?
<volCOM_b0i> salah, you ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<Mosi> j-linux if you type "cd /" it will set your current directory to your system root. etc is directly under that. (cd /etc) will takeyou straight to the directory you need)
<brettzilla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142427#8
<brettzilla> thats what im talking about
<volCOM_b0i> you have to have those drivers though, are they in the directory your working in?
<volCOM_b0i> copy all your windows wireless drivers into a folder and type that
<volCOM_b0i> in terminal
<volCOM_b0i> and after you type that, sudo ndiswrapper -l
<volCOM_b0i> and make sure hardware and software is present
<j-linux> Mosi: thank, I will try that...
<volCOM_b0i> if it is, sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Mosi> j-linux: do you know how to use any command-line editors?
<volCOM_b0i>  then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Mosi> j-edit: text editors that is
<volCOM_b0i> to make sure ti is working, now you can use commands to connect.
<volCOM_b0i> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Mosi> heh, j-edit....
<volCOM_b0i> that will scan for networks
<j-linux> Mosi: emacs
<volCOM_b0i> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid (network name)
<volCOM_b0i> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Mosi> j-linux: good deal. do you happen to know what the device file that contains yoru home directory on it is?
<salah> i don't get it,Can u explain ltl more?
<volCOM_b0i> that should get your wireless working..  Screw the GUI prorgams, use the command line, it is far easier and works 100%
<volCOM_b0i> you need a program to wrap around your windows drivers to make them work in linux.  that is what ndiswrapper does
<j-linux> Mosi: what do you mean?  (sorry... I'm not an advanced user)
<brettzilla> so how do i edit grub? i've got like 8 things in my list
<brettzilla> mostly repeats
<Mosi> j-linux: can you describe what you did to your hardware that caused the problem?
<volCOM_b0i> when you type 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf' you are telling ndiswrapper to install the driver bcmwl5.inf
<salah> So, How can I setup  it?
<volCOM_b0i> HAHA, I am telling you.
<blanky> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Morrowyn> morning
<volCOM_b0i> first you need to get your wireless drivers in a folder
<volCOM_b0i> your windows ones, they are probably found on your restore disk that came with your computer.
<Half-Left> brettzilla, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<volCOM_b0i> should be in a folder called WLAN
<brettzilla> thanks!
<brettzilla> gedit?
<brettzilla> or nano
<brettzilla> right
<j-linux> Mosi: I had ubuntu breezy on my thinkpad -- 100% of the drive.  I took out the hard drive and put it in an ultrabay adapter and now it wont boot.  So basically, just changed the locaiton of the hard drive and now it says something like "can't find sda1" and gives me a # prompt.
<salah> yah
<Morrowyn> when i boot ubuntu, it always loads my snd modules, is there any way for me to disable that?
<Half-Left> whatever suits you
<brettzilla> thanks.
<volCOM_b0i> when you get them in a folder, you go to that directory in a terminal
<salah> Where I should copy them ? in dextop or other place?
<volCOM_b0i> you can dir to make sure they are there, and your in the right place
<Half-Left> remember to sudo :-)
<n0yd> Anyone running flight 5 yet?
<tkup> I get permission denied whenever I try to mount a linux nfs share from osx. Does anyone know why?
<volCOM_b0i> when you are in the folder, you can begin to install the drivers with ndiswrapper.
<Half-Left> Morrowyn, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
* randabis thinks ndiswrapper stuff should go to pms
<volCOM_b0i> you type this
<volCOM_b0i> sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<volCOM_b0i> that will install it
<Morrowyn> ok thanks
<volCOM_b0i> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<blanky> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<volCOM_b0i> that will check to make sure it is installed right; you want to to say software present, hardware present
* cafuego stabs the airlines until they die die DIE
<volCOM_b0i> if it says hardware present, and software present
<volCOM_b0i> you can move on
<volCOM_b0i> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<volCOM_b0i> that will add a modprobe entry so you don't have to modprobe after every reboot
<markk> ok, I am going out of my mind
<Mosi> j-linux: during the process of booting up, your computer starts out running BIOS directly off the motherboard, this is a very simple, primitive stage that doesn't have very much intelligence. That passes the job of booting off to a few other stages one at a time, each one progressively smarter and more complicated then the last. The second to last stage is your boot loader, which should be GRUB. GRUB looks for all the necessary filesystem
<Mosi> s and such, and it refers to them by special files called device files that are contained in the system directory '/etc'
<manda> hai
<salah> sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<salah>  I am getting  this msg
<manda> hai
<volCOM_b0i> have you installed ndiswrapper?
<volCOM_b0i> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<markk> my first ubuntu install, I could play americas army just fine.   But i had to reinstall, and now it won't play the game for spit.   Driver changes the same, etc...   but it won't do more than 8 fps, when it did 30 before.   any ideas?
<randabis> there's always a keg of beer and a block of cheese
<polpak> markk: what video card?
<j-linux> Mosi: Thanks... I am going to look at that file in a few minutes...
<markk> radeon 9700
<markk> pro
<polpak> markk: and you've installed the drivers per the HOWTO ?
<markk> yes
<markk> all 4 installs, yes
<markk> only the first one worked
<Mosi> j-linux: sda1 is one of those files (the full path name is /etc/sda1). What happened when you switched your hard drive around was that it is now pointed to by a different device file.
<volCOM_b0i> Salah, did it install?
<markk> and yes, formatted the drive each time
<salah> yah i did it but it says
<Auci> What do I need to do  in order to fix this?E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnautilus-extension1_2.12.1-0ubuntu1.2_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline
<salah> some file not updated
<markk> i'm using fglrx
<polpak> markk: what is the output of this command ?? glxinfo  | grep direct
<volCOM_b0i> ok, see if it installed. type
<volCOM_b0i> whereis ndiswrapper
<Mosi> j-linux: when your computer boots, what happens when you do LS from the directory you start out in?
<j-linux> Mosi: is there any way to figure out what it is suppsoed to be?
<manda> hai
<markk> direct rendering; yes
<j-linux> Mosi: I get a strange looking file system (no home directory)
<volCOM_b0i> ndiswrapper: /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper /etc/ndiswrapper /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.gz
<Mosi> j-linux: it would be easier if i could see it, but we should be able to figure it out
<volCOM_b0i> should say something liek that
<polpak> markk: have you tried other openGL games?
<salah> yah
<V4Vendetta> LMFAOOO .... http://www.demonlegion.net/private/Hammer/Screenshot3.png
<markk> no
<volCOM_b0i> so it installed
<salah> that's true
<Mosi> j-linux: can you name two or three of the files in the directory you're in?
<j-linux> Mosi: I think I tried typing 'emacs' with no luck.,
<markk> I don't know of any other games this demanding
<salah> now what is next to do
<Mosi> j-linux or directories
<j-linux> I think there were the regular directories: dev, etc, bin
<volCOM_b0i> ok, is your terminal in the same directory as your drivers
<n0yd> Anyone have a link to the flight 5 release notes?
<Mosi> j-linux: what's in /home?
<volCOM_b0i> type ls to see if they are there
<Morrowyn> Half-Left, i dont have that blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d/ any idea?
<j-linux> Mosi: I couldn't find a home directory...
<volCOM_b0i> bcm43xxa.cat  bcmwl5.PNF    bcmwlhom.ini  data2.cab     layout.bin  setup.inx
<volCOM_b0i> bcm43xx.cat   bcmwl5.sys    bcmwlntp.sys  ikernel.ex_   setupa.ini  setup.iss
<volCOM_b0i> bcmwl5a.inf   bcmwld2k.exe  bcmwlu00.exe  infcache.1    setupd.ini  sp29842.cva
<volCOM_b0i> bcmwl5a.PNF   bcmwlhoa.ini  data1.cab     is.exe        setup.exe
<volCOM_b0i> bcmwl5.inf    bcmwlhom.exe  data1.hdr     launcher.ini  Setup.ini
<volCOM_b0i> you should see something liek that.
<n0yd> heh
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> in terminal
<blanky> could I CD into a hidden folder
<Mosi> j-linux: is the directory itself not there, or no files in it?
<blanky> cause, cd .mplayer isn't working
<n0yd> A bunch of windows drivers
<Half-Left> Morrowyn, I'm in Dapper so
<polpak> blanky: yes
<alicia> volCOM_b0i: !flood
<salah> not really
<alicia> !flood
<ubotu> it has been said that flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<salah> I have in CD
<salah> Should I copy in dextop?
<cafuego> volCOM_b0i: One of those evil buggers can be used natively in Dapper.
<blanky> jorge@blank:~$ cd .mplayer
<blanky> bash: cd: .mplayer: No such file or directory
<j-linux> Mosi: I didn't see a home directory there... very strange
<n0yd> !info gnome
<alicia> bcm43xx can be used natively in Dapper
<polpak> blanky: then the directory isn't there
<ubotu> gnome: (The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1:2.10.1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<volCOM_b0i> cafuego, i thought i saw it detect my card in dapper install!
<Mosi> j-linux: that is strange. can you pastebin the contents of the file /etc/fstab? ( http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl )
<cafuego> volCOM_b0i: I use it (pcmcia) on my laptop and on my wife's iBook.
<n0yd> The package size looks a bit off :)
<randabis> bcm43xx is evil in dapper
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> bcm43xx is, like, You can get a working firmware set from http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/bcm43xx_firmware.zip for your bcm4306 based card (iBook, Powerbook)
<j-linux> Mosi:  I will have to reboot: I am stuck in Window$ at the moment.
<Mosi> j-linux: ok
<salah> wheer I should copy?
<Auci> What do I need to do  in order to fix this?E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnautilus-extension1_2.12.1-0ubuntu1.2_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline
<volCOM_b0i> wow, I only know the ndiswrapper route, I will check this out when dapper is stable.
<Mosi> j-linux: wait
<n0yd> !info xfce4
<Mosi> j-linux: post the contents of /etc/grub.conf and /etc/passwd while you're at it
<ubotu> xfce4: (Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<j-linux> Mosi: ok
<cafuego> volCOM_b0i: If wpasupplicant wasn't so crappy, it would rock :-)
<volCOM_b0i> how do you get it installed native in dapper?
<n0yd> !info jwm
<Morrowyn> ok\
<j-linux> Mosi: I'll be back in a few minutes.
<n0yd> :( no jims window manager
<Mosi> j-linux: ok, i'll wait
* n0yd crys
<j-linux> Mosi: thanks for your help.
<n0yd> or is it "joe"
<volCOM_b0i> salah, make a folder in your HOME called wlan
<Mosi> j-linux: no worries, giving back to the community :)
<keherman> I love Ubuntu!
<cafuego> volCOM_b0i: You install dapper, and fetch that firmware zip, place firmware in /lib/firmware/$(uname -r) and it works.
<keherman> i wish i could marry it
* devios is bored.
<keherman> but Bush would say that's against the constitution!
<randabis> cafuego, not for me :p it freezes my system
<Half-Left> Morrowyn, see if there is a blacklist file, do locate blacklist
<randabis> and causes kernel panic
<volCOM_b0i> does it need to be the firmware zip? Or can i use the files from my restore disk?
<keherman> is the Dapper delay definite?
<Morrowyn> its in /etc/hotplug :)
<randabis> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<cafuego> randabis: Got a non 4306?
<salah> Yah I made it
<volCOM_b0i> ok, got them copied salah?
<salah> yah
<salah> done
<cafuego> volCOM_b0i: You need the extraced frmware, you cna use a util to get it from the windoze drivers, but it's hassle (and I _know_ mine work :-)
<n0yd> !info xgl
<^Dingbat^> arivne
<randabis> cafuego, yes, I bcm4318..I don't use the firmware you provide though..I use the firmware I got from using fwcutter on the driver that works with ndiswrapper
<volCOM_b0i> ok salah, are you on the computer right now that you are trying to get working?
<salah> yah
<cafuego> randabis: Mine works on my linksys card and the iBook, i got it by using fwcutter on a firmware for an access point.
<salah> I am using lan
<blanky> guys, for the new firefox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion says i need the tar.gz file, where can i find it here ? what director? http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.1/
<eubenesa> hey
<volCOM_b0i> ok take a terminal to that wlan directory
<eubenesa> when i do sudo apt-get install nabi
<eubenesa> it says it cannot find the package
<randabis> cafuego, yeah, I think it's just not gonna work with the 4318
<Morrowyn> eubenesa, try adding the proper repository to your sources.list
<Morrowyn> and do a apt-get update
<eubenesa> morrowyn, how?
<Toma-> blanky: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.1/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<volCOM_b0i> are you there, type ls to make sure.
<eubenesa> i got it
<eubenesa> thanks
<Morrowyn> i dont know in what rep nabi resides, but searcg on that
<salah> yah
<volCOM_b0i> you should see the bcmwl5.inf file
<salah> I got it
<salah> yah I can see
<blanky> thats what i thought Toma- but I got i386 (athlon xp +2500), isn't i686 for 64 bit?
<volCOM_b0i> ok, now type ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<volCOM_b0i> sudo first
<Half-Left> blanky, http://www.mozilla.com/
<volCOM_b0i> sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<blanky> Toma-, ?
<Half-Left> just click the download link
<Toma-> blanky: no. x86_64 is 64 bit, 386,586,686 is all 32 and favorable for you
<salah> yah
<blanky> oooo thanks!
<volCOM_b0i> then type, ndiswrapper -l
<volCOM_b0i> does it say hardware present, and software present
<salah> both are present
<volCOM_b0i> ok, type sudo ndiswrapper -m
<salah> yah
<volCOM_b0i> ok, you onlky need to do this because we don't want to reboot, type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<salah> operation not permitted sir.
<volCOM_b0i> did you use sudo
<salah> yah
<salah> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<salah> my light is not coming
<blanky> !firefox1.5
<salah> should i restart?
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<devios> what's everyone using to manage music library in gnome on ubuntu?
<volCOM_b0i> no, not yet.  I am trying to think of why it is doing that.
<alicia> devios: rhythmbox + easytag
<volCOM_b0i> if it isn't going to modprobe now, I don't see why it will when you reboot
<salah> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<ajopaul> devios: xfmedia, which came with xfce desktop!! cool n simple
<volCOM_b0i> one second, maybe you need your kernel drivers.  This is just a guess though.
<volCOM_b0i> kernel headers
<volCOM_b0i> sorry
<n0yd> Could these be a problem?  I'm getting while installing gnome in kubuntu...: ** (process:17177): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<salah> it's ok
<Mosi> ok guys, this should be easy. why does it tell me i don't have glib 2.0 installed when i try to compile swfdec for flash on PPC? Assuming i really don't have it, where do i get it? it's not in the repos...
<volCOM_b0i> I have never had this happen before.
<linuxmonkey> cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0) <---i forget what i need to install prior to installing cedega <---anyone know?
<Morrowyn> apt-get install x11lib or something like that?
<devios> alicia: ajopaul: thanks
<alicia> devios: np
<Healot> libx11... for the runtime... and libx11-dev for the development
<ajopaul> morrowyn: try sudo apt-get install xlibs
<Morrowyn> :)
<volCOM_b0i> Salah, what processor are you using? AMD?
<Morrowyn> not for me, but thanks
<salah> no
<salah> Intel p4
<ajopaul> oh k..
<volCOM_b0i> ok type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<volCOM_b0i> ok type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<volCOM_b0i> the second one.
<salah> could not find
<aragorn> aragorn
<aragorn> hi
<randabis> heh
<_-H22> hello everyone
<salah> it's not finding
<randabis> all hail the return of the king
<_-H22> could someone help me please?
<elkbuntu> randabis, i dont see elvis anywhere, sorry
<volCOM_b0i> ok, use synaptic and search kernel headers
<volCOM_b0i> see what comes up
<luke_> I know I can connect to another linux box via "Connect to server" in the places menu, but what program does it use to mount?
<Mosi> j-linux: welcome back, get the files?
<luke_> I know it uses ssh, but how?
<j-linux> Mosi:  I couldn't find any of those files, but I wrote down the messages that I got.
<randabis> elkbuntu, bah
<j-linux> I'll post them to pastebin, just a moment.
<_-H22> i have a problem with a webcam
<ajopaul> salah:  or u cud try this sudo apt-get check linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<volCOM_b0i> do you see anything like linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<linuxmonkey> help.... i get cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0)  when i try to install it
<_-H22> i have a labtec webcam
<_-H22> i have followed the procedure on the wiki
<volCOM_b0i> thanks ajopaul
<_-H22> and i still have my pc frozen when i use it
<Healot> and the cam doesn't work, still?
<Mosi> j-linux: that's troubling... all three of those should be fairly vital to the functionality of your operating  system
<ajopaul> fine :)
<Whatsisname> greetings all
<salah> no it's not
<ppd> hello. how do I enable DGA in dapper?
<volCOM_b0i> there is nothing there?  Or is it not installed?
<j-linux> Mosi: http://pastebin.com/597522
<Gener21839> Anyone mind helping me learn how to compile something I have the source code to?
<j-linux> Mosi: the /dev folder had a list of drives in it -- sda sda1 etc...
<Half-Left> Gener21839, sure
<salah> Linux kernel headers 2.6.10 on 386
<salah> i just installit
<Whatsisname> gener21839 have you read the INSTALL file in the tar.gz
<linuxmonkey> help.... i get cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0)  when i try to install it, any ideas?
<Mosi> j-linux: ok, it looks like your harddive is not being found at all
<Gener21839> I dont really know much of linux or IRC btw
<Mosi> j-linux: do you remember if /dev also had device files named hda1 hda2 etc in it?
<Gener21839> just really general and basic stuff
<j-linux> Mosi: that sounds very possible... since I moved it.  It it is booting from that drive though
<Half-Left> Gener21839, why do you want to compile?
<volCOM_b0i> there was no 2.6.9?
<j-linux> Mosi:  I don't remember, but I think so.
<Gener21839> I'd like to install Emule thats why
<Mosi> j-linux: it probably does.... what exactly did you say you did tot he hard drive again?
<joachim-n> how do I get nautilus to refresh its scripts folder?
<Half-Left> Gener21839, there is no .deb?
<joachim-n> oh nm, might be a chmod thing
<volCOM_b0i> damn, eh..., I hope it wasn't just his kernel headers missing!!  What a shame.
<Gener21839> mind telling me how to chat directly with you half-left?
<ajopaul> linuxmonkey: sudo apt-get install xlibs
<j-linux> Mosi: I took it from its original spot in my laptop and moved it to an ultrabay adapter (a plastic tray that sits in my laptop's CD/DVD drive slot)... so now I ahve two hard drives... my original one (linux) in the ultrabay, and the windows one (this one) in the regular hard drive slot.
<Half-Left> Gener21839, pm me
<volCOM_b0i> Have a great night everyone!  Eh, rather depressed after my failed attempt at helping :/ haha
<linuxmonkey> ajopaul, Package xlibs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Whatsisname> gener21839 why don't you try installing xmule instead, its in the apt repository
<Mosi> j-linux: was the drive with windows on it installed in the computer prior to the switch?
<volCOM_b0i> wait, anyone get XGL & COMPIZ running, boy is it beautiful!
<volCOM_b0i> runs great on my 6600gt!
<volCOM_b0i> some locks. but still fun
<Half-Left> XGL rocks
<Whatsisname> is the XGL thing going to be in gnome 2.14 or is it to come later
<j-linux> Mosi: I didn't have that drive until today.  I just installed windows this afternoon... was 100% linux for two months, but now have to occasionally boot the other OS :S
<volCOM_b0i> Isn't that stable, more of a toy right now, imho
<Half-Left> Whatsisname, it's not dependent on gnome release
<Mosi> j-linux: that sucks :P but off-topic. Is the drive in the uldrabay still marked as the master?
<Whatsisname> oh
<Whatsisname> hmm I thought gnome was working on a 3d card powered window manager
<Half-Left> it works with any window manager
<j-linux> Mosi: hmm... I don't know.  How can I tell?
<volCOM_b0i> I have only got it working with gnome so far, haven't tried kde or anything yet.
<brettzilla> so for some reason, my mouse settings in gnome for motion are set to the lowest levels.. and it doesnt change  a damn thing about my mouse.... any suggestions?
<j-linux> Mosi: I didn't do anything to change it.  I just pulled it out, put it in the ultrabay... put the other drive in, and installed windows... then removed the CD drive and replaced it with my original linux hard drive.
<Mosi> j-linux: did you play with any jumpers on the physical case on either drive when you were isntalling the new one?
<j-linux> Mosi: didn't change anything.
<j-linux> Mosi: never done this before... :S
<linuxmonkey> is there a way to add something to ubotu
<volCOM_b0i> haha xgl and xfce!  That would be sweet!
<Gener21839> k I saw xMule, and I just learned how to use the repository better
<Half-Left> like I said, ANY windows manager works with XGL
<volCOM_b0i> cool
<Mosi> j-linux: ok. i can't be sure, but i'm guessing what happened is that you're still booting initially onto the old linux drive, but when it gets to the boot menu and you choose linux, it goes looking for itself by it's old name, and it's probably now /dev/sdb1 or /dev/hda1
<Half-Left> GNOME is better because of gconf, thats why it was done first, amoung other things
<Mosi> pardon me folks, does anyone know if it's possible to use Cygwin to mount an ext2 partition in windows?
<j-linux> Mosi: that sounds likely.  It is saying "sda1 no such device"
<volCOM_b0i> Yeah, I only know the gconf way.
<Half-Left> for compiz anyway
<volCOM_b0i> makes it easy to edit how the window behavior
<Half-Left> yer
<Mosi> j-linux: yeah, i'd be willing to bet the problem is just that the linux drive has a different device file pointing to it now.
<j-linux> Mosi: is there a way to make it look for the new name?
<Half-Left> and store info
<Whatsisname> Mosi I know there is an ext2 file system driver for windows
<volCOM_b0i> Does it crash randomly on you while you are typing sometimes?  That is my problem with it.
<Mosi> j-linux: yeah, but i'm not entirely sure what it is just yet. when your computer is booting up and you get to the menu whereyou choose your OS, what does it look like roughly?
<Mosi> whatsisname: do you know where to get it?
<Whatsisname> have you made sure all your jumpers and stuff are correct
<Whatsisname> somewhere on sourceforge, i'll grab a link
<Half-Left> volCOM_b0i, crashed once and that was while trying  a some screensaver
<j-linux> It gives me a list of about 6 ubuntu options... different kernels and safe modes.. and then one for XP, but I didn't have XP when I did that.  I think there was a bug...
<Half-Left> pefectly stable otherwise
<Whatsisname> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<j-linux> Mosi: I think it looked at my IBM thinkpad 'recovery partition' and thought that it was XP.
<volCOM_b0i> I found that it crashes when I am holding SHIFT for capitals
<Mosi> j-linux: is the background blue, or black?
<Whatsisname> err wait
<j-linux> Mosi: black... regular white-on-black terminal (no graphics)
<Whatsisname> here http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<Mosi> j-linux: does it say either GRUB or Lilo anywhere in the menu or title?
<j-linux> Mosi: I think so.  I've done so many linux installs that I can't remember which one I have.  Whatever the standard Breezy bootloader is...
<Healot> good luck on those driver, remember that it is still development... might mess with your e2 partition
<Mosi> i don't know Lilo very well, but i'm sure it wouldn't be hard to figure out with google... i think Breezy uses GRUB by default, but i don't know because i'm on PPC and PPC uses Yaboot (pain in the ass) :(
<Mosi> anyone know what the default boot loader is for Breezy? is it GRUB?
<nhaines> Yes, Ubuntu does use GRUB by default.
<Mosi> thanks
<volCOM_b0i> GRUB
<j-linux> nhaines: Grub?  I just looked on google and got this page: http://www.nerdylorrin.net/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=BootLoader
<j-linux> says lilo  (?)
<nhaines> It's mistaken.  It does use GRUB by default.
<j-linux> But I think I remember it being grub... can't remember
<volCOM_b0i> /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<nhaines> Yes, that's the file.
<Mosi> j-linux: i'm pretty sure ubuntu uses GRUB, i dunno why that page says not
<j-linux> Lots of junk out there on the web...
<volCOM_b0i> just search the wiki at ubuntu.
<Whatsisname> it uses grub unless you have XFS for your / or /boot partitions i am 99% sure
<j-linux> So it must be grub...
<volCOM_b0i> My breezy install is.
<j-linux> Mosi: do you know how I can get into grub.conf if I can't find the hard drive?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Healot> Grub is recommended and default for ubuntu, but it still allows LIlo to be installed...
<Mosi> j-linux: try downloading the ext2 plugin for windows at this link:
<Mosi> http://ghisler.fileburst.com/fsplugins/ex2fs.zip
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=TeRaHuRt@*.ri.ri.cox.net]  by Madpilot
<j-linux> Mosi: or, maybe I will have to swap the hard drives, make the changes, and then swap again...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=quicken@*.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Mosi> j-linux: Windows should have autodetected it, so you can probably get to it no problem
<j-linux> Mosi: or boot from an external CD drive and use Knoppix to do it.
<volCOM_b0i> i edit my grub by editing, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Whatsisname> anyone know where one could find some sort of official "feature request" for ubuntu
<Mosi> j-linux: your drive should be perfectly accessable, since if it were booting with NTLDR instead of GRUB you wouldn't even get the option to boot into linux, and windows doesn't use GRUB
<Healot> Whatsisname: : try its launchpad
<Healot> yeah what's th address of "ubuntu";s launchpad site?
<joachim-n> can anyone think of a way to get the background-busy pointer to show?
<Mosi> it's just liked to the wrong name in GRUB, but it's still there and accessable i'd assume
<nhaines> http://launchpad.net/
<j-linux> Mosi: I don't have the option to boot linux... I have to go into the bios and change the boot order (but that is another problem to fix later)
<matthew> Hi I'm brand new to Ubuntu as of today, can someone help me run Xboard to play chess online?
<volCOM_b0i> ohhh. j-linux, did you install windows after you installed linux?
<Whatsisname> is xboard installed
<Whatsisname> matthew
<j-linux> volCOM_b0i: it's not a dual boot -- two separate drives.
<matthew> is the best way to install it from the website?
<matthew> i didnt see it in the apps list
<TeRaHuRtZ> matthew
<TeRaHuRtZ> simple
<jetscreamer> you need a chess engine as well as xboard
<volCOM_b0i> hmm.. I use grub to boot from two different hard disks on my desktop.
<TeRaHuRtZ> open a terminal
<Healot> nhaines: : the micro site of ubuntu bug report. etc... anyways that's a good hint
<Mosi> j-linux: if you have Knoppix, boot into that so we can IRC while you work on it :)
<_-H22> could anyone help me with a labtec webcam?
<TeRaHuRtZ> type "sudo apt-get update"
<_-H22> it freezes my system
<TeRaHuRtZ> and then type "sudo apt-get install xboard"
<matthew> ok i updated them
<jetscreamer> you need a chess engine as well as xboard
<j-linux> Mosi: well... I have a knoppix disk with me (always carry one), but I have no more CD drive because I put this ultrabay thing in it :S  I'm at a cafe for the Internet access... :S
<TeRaHuRtZ> off course without the the quotes
<Mosi> volCOM_b0i you can boot to different drives from one GRUB, but if he put windows on the other drive then it wouldn't have been overwritten by NTLDR, is all
<matthew> can i use it without an engine, just to connect to the internet chess club?
<nhaines> Healot: well, that's Malon, but it's there too.  :)
<jetscreamer> and don't forget the extra pieces
<Mosi> j-linux: oh, bummer :(
<j-linux> Mosi: I wish I had put puppy linux on my thumb drive..
<julian> Hi. Does anyone know where I can find printer drivers for my Canon MP760
<volCOM_b0i> yeah, could he reinstall grub to overwrite it?
<j-linux> Mosi: if I had a choice to use Knoppix, I would definately be using it right now :)
<TeRaHuRtZ> matthew, apt-get install gnuchessx
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xboard
<matthew> Reading package lists... Done
<matthew> Building dependency tree... Done
<matthew> Package xboard is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<matthew> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<matthew> is only available from another source
<matthew> E: Package xboard has no installation candidate
<volCOM_b0i> or set his linux drive as the master and then edit his menu.list manually for windows?
<jetscreamer> must be in universe
<Mosi> j-linux: lol, i was wondering. umm.... yeah. go get that plugin for windows. without that we can't get to your grub.conf.
<TeRaHuRtZ> matthew, you need to change your apt sources.list then
<Madpilot> matthew, pastebin next time!
<nhaines> volCOM_b0i: you wouldn't wnat to change the way the drives are set.
<Madpilot> !info xboard
<ubotu> xboard: (An X Window System Chess Board.), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 4.2.6-2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 377 kB, Installed size: 1644 kB
<matthew> i dont know how to pastebin :)
<Madpilot> !tell matthew about pastebin
<TeRaHuRtZ> pastebin.com :)
<jetscreamer> !tell matthew -about paste
<nhaines> But if he makes the Linux drive bootable, then he can configure GRUB the right way.
<j-linux> Mosi: is there a plugin?
<Madpilot> !tell matthew about universe
<Mosi> j-linux: yeah, i gave you the link. let me find it agian
<j-linux> Mosi: sorry I might have missed that part of the conversation
<volCOM_b0i> oh, i see, thanks.  I may need that info one day!
<Mosi> http://ghisler.fileburst.com/fsplugins/ex2fs.zip
<Mosi> j-linux no worries
<matthew> so whats my next step?
<jetscreamer> crafty is the best chess engine imo, with the medium sized books
<matthew> I need to run this in universe?
<jetscreamer> enable universe matthew
<jetscreamer> no you need to enable universe
<j-linux> Mosi: ok got it... will install now.,
<KakiPukul> The universe...
<matthew> ok i'll try
<Mosi> j-linux: ok, let me knwo when it's done
<Mosi> does anyone here know if it's possible to mount ext2 filesystems in windows with Cygwin?
<transgress_> okay i'm trying to get my wifi card to work in ubuntu... i had the problem with ndiswrapper in breezy, have the same problem using the firmware and fwcutter in dapper, but had it working fine with ndiswrapper in gentoo... it will let me connect to my home router but nowhere else.  it scans and sees stuff fine, but it won't connect.
<j-linux> Mosi: what is total commander?  Do I need to download that also?
<transgress_> Mosi not sure, but there are windows drivers available to mount them in windows
<Whatsisname> Mosi
<KakiPukul> transgress: : it works the same in ubuntu...
<Whatsisname> just use the ext2 file system driver I linked to
<DCCole> how do i unpack tar,bz2 files
<Whatsisname> i've used it, it works perfectly
<transgress_> KakiPukul what do you mean?
<Mosi> j-linux: i'm not sure. i don't use windows, so i've never used that. i got the link on this page: http://www.ghisler.com/plugins.htm
<Whatsisname> DCCole: man tar
<KakiPukul> DCCole: , bunzip2 filename
<Whatsisname> type that command and learn to use tar
<DCCole> thanks
<j-linux> Mosi: ok... I think I have to download this other shareware program also.. .just a min...
<nhaines> KakiPukul: Ubuntu may use different versions of ndiswrapper.
<Mosi> j-linux: wait
<Mosi> j-linux: i just found the link whatsisname gave me,  try it instead: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<transgress_> the big difference i notice with ubuntu and gentoo is that with gentoo, my wifi card power button worked... the light stayed on when i had ndiswrapper loaded... it doesn't in ubuntu... not in breezy or dapper.  and it's two different programs doing it...
<julian> does anyone know where I can find additional printer drivers to use with Ubuntu 5.10?
<KakiPukul> julian:  www.linuxprinting.org
<volCOM_b0i> are you connecting from the command line trans?
<DCCole> that doesnt help me any
<j-linux> Mosi: wow... I didn't know this existed... downloading now...
<transgress_> volCOM_b0i command line, wifi-radar, and the networking applet
<julian> KakiPukul Thanks. I'll give it a try
<Mosi> j-linux: three cheers for sourceforge :P
<volCOM_b0i> iwlist wlan0 scan, iwconfig wlan0 essid (network name), dhclient wlan0.... that is what i do
<volCOM_b0i> all SU of course.
<KakiPukul> julian: : it is not the ubuntu official drivers. but it may have the latest drivers for some newer printers out here
<transgress_> volCOM_b0i i tried that.  dhclient is the only thing that fails.
<matthew> ok i'm reloading packages now from universe
<cebulon> hi, -:)
<nhaines> Hi, cebulon.  :)
<volCOM_b0i> ok, when you go to other places, are you shutting down the computer, or suspending it?
<transgress_> shutting down
<volCOM_b0i> have you tried to ifconfig wlan0 down first?
<transgress_> yeah
<transgress_> except now it's ifconfig eth1 down
<Whatsisname> i thnink i'm going to go bake a pan of lasagna
<nhaines> I have a pretty serious problem with my bcm4306 wireless network card using the native drives in Dapper.  Is there an #ubuntu-kernel room or something?
<volCOM_b0i> weird, I know I have that problem sometimes when I change networks too, but once i set it back down and start over it connects.
<nhaines> I want to get more information so I can maybe file a bug.
<transgress_> nhaines what is the problem?
<j-linux> Mosi: I'm trying to figure it out... not a straightforward installatoin
<cebulon> iam looking into installing Ubuntu 64bit on a TARGA Turion 64 Notebook, any experience here (Touchpad,Wlan,Bluetooth, WEBCam (built in,) TV Card (PCMCIA) )))
<nhaines> Basically, the card works perfectly with the bcm43xx module, but when I restart the computer, it never works right.
<matthew> i got xboard running!
<Mosi> j-linux: i'm working ons tuff overhere, so no hurry
<j-linux> Mosi: thanks again for your help...
<transgress_> nhaines is it loading the bcm module at boot?
<liable> transgress_: so you can ping the router?
<volCOM_b0i> Ah, there was just someone here that had the dapper native work too!
<damian_> hi
<nhaines> Sometimes I can go to network-admin and just set the gateway, but usually I have to do sudo rmmod bcm43xx; sudo depmod -a; sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<transgress_> liable can't ping the router, i can just see it's there.
<liable> transgress_: how?
<KakiPukul> cebulon: |: Bluetooth and touchpad parts are the easiest... webcam and TVcard are the hardest
<transgress_> liable iwlist scanning
<damian_> who here can code and wats to help work on what im calling the untimate linux media player basically dont like whats there want ot get the good parts of every player and make the ultimate
<nhaines> At which point it doesn't work, but I go into network-admin and set eth0 as the gateway and everything is happy again.  :)
<nhaines> I believe it is, transgress, yes.
<liable> transgress_: right, so you srentactually connected to it?
<cebulon> KakiPukul: still sound s good so far ...
<transgress_> liable not here.  i've connected once, but it lost the signal immediately... even though it's a perfect signal throughout her house
<squid0> hi guys
<liable> transgress_: paste output of ifconfig -a, iwconfig and route to a paster
<nhaines> Hi, squid0   :)
<liable> transgress_: its an open ap?
<KakiPukul> cebulon: because bluetooth and touchpad are mostly configured automatically... webcam and TVcard mostly manually
<squid0> i can't log in to ubuntu properly; the monitor seems to crash, or something like that
<transgress_> liable i can't atm... i can't get online in linux.  and yes it's an open ap
<liable> transgress_: dhclient <iface> fails?
<cebulon> KakiPukul: its a DVB-T / ANALOG / FM TUNER Card from TARGA     (PCMCIA)
<transgress_> liable yes
<squid0> as soon as I log in from gdm, the screen goes black and won't output anything at all until I shutdown completely and then start up again
<Mosi> j-linux: no problem :) i took a few years of linux classes at my JC, but i don't have a lot of hands-on experience actually running linux, so i feel like a noob most of the time ^_^. it's nice to be able to use my technical knowledge from time to time.
<liable> transgress_: tried setting a static ip?
<cebulon> KakiPukul: WEBCAM is a Buil-in one
<transgress_> nope but i don't see how that would differ since the one time i did get connected to her it lost the connection
<cebulon> KakiPukul: WEBCAM is a built-in one
* jetscreamer waves@liable
<liable> transgress_: dont guess, know.
<liable> jetscreamer: hi :)
<KakiPukul> oh... built-in eh,.. I guess more trouble to that :)
<transgress_> liable okay well i'ma reboot and try again and i'll see how that goes
<nhaines> Well, good news with my network card is that I can just go back to ndiswrapper, but I'd of course be much happier if the native drivers would work.  :)
<cebulon> KakiPukul: are there TV Card howto's out there ??   I can look at ???
<KakiPukul> cebulon: : you can install TVtime or Zapping TV Viewer... ask the other who has successfully done that...
<nhaines> Or, more accurately, I'd really like to help get the native drivers working.
<KakiPukul> as I don't own any TVcard
<cebulon> KakiPukul: thx
<KakiPukul> cebulon: : there a lot out there... and Google isn't so evil
<volCOM_b0i> Any suggestions on a better looking IRC than XCHAT?
<transgress_> irssi
<cebulon> KakiPukul: Google is alwas a last resort
<nhaines> Google is a really good first result.
<mustard5> cebulon, xawtv is a basic tv app that works well
<nhaines> Or, barring that, the Ubuntu forums can be a good first resort.
<Mosi> can anyone tell me why the hell tar just decided to write to stdout when i did tar -c /boot?
<KakiPukul> ubuntu forums, I think someone discuss about TVtuner here yesterday
<cebulon> got that, BTW i am new to Ubuntu, still working with Fedora 4
<KakiPukul> just "tar", Mosi?
<vladuz976> is there a way to get gnome-terminal in the right-click menu?
<volCOM_b0i> thank you trans, i just looked at some screens, that is exactly what I am looking for.
<cebulon> maybe Fedora 5 next week <BG>
<mustard5> vladuz976, yep
<mustard5> vladuz976, I'll just find the package name..
<vladuz976> mustard5: would you tell me how?
<Mosi> KakiPukul: generates an argument error
<mustard5> vladuz976, sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<vladuz976> mustard5: how does that allow me to edit the menu?
<mustard5> vladuz976, you may have to restart nautilus to see it
<KakiPukul> should refers to ubuntu's tar manual...
<mustard5> vladuz976, it doesnt allow you to edit it, it puts the option in the menu when you install it
<cebulon> OK, thx for your help, have to leave for now ...
<nhaines> Take care, cebulon.
<cebulon> Take care, too
<vladuz976> when i install gnome-terminal?
<mustard5> vladuz976, sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<mustard5> vladuz976, read the package name at the end of that line
<vladuz976> mustard5: thanks
<nhaines> Guten Morgen, meinaeiner.  :)
<TeRaHuRtZ> dang, gnuchess engine is hard
<meinaeiner> hi nhaines, all
<ajopaul> i get this message when i try to run any program as su, its fine if i do it with sudo, wat cud be wrong ???    Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ajopaul> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ajopaul> (xfmedia:9493): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Mosi> KakiPukul: i RTFM first :)
<notos> Hi does any one know Why ubuntu Breezey does not detect my network but Debian Sarge Does
<notos> im trying to install breezy
<j-linux> Anyone know where grub.conf might live?  I can't find it in /etc or /boot/grub/grub.conf
<nhaines> It's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<j-linux> nhaines: menu.lst is my grub.conf file?
<nhaines> Yes, to edit the grub menu.  :)
<mustard5> notos, I have no idea :)
<KakiPukul> notos: ubuntu breezy != Debian sarge
<mustard5> notos, what type of connection?
<Mosi> nhaines: i shoud know that, why don't i? is there another file named grub.conf?
<notos> ADSL ... via Ethernet
<Mosi> j-linux: did you get your linux drive mounted?
<j-linux> Mosi: I got it working... still looking for grub.conf.. :)
<notos> im now using Debian sarge
<nhaines> mosi: It sounds familiar but I've never needed anything else but menu.lst
<mustard5> notos, see if there is anything at this link that is helpful..  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<j-linux> Mosi: amazing program... very glad that this exists (read Linux partitions from windows)
<mustard5> notos, was it plugged in when you installed?
<notos> yep
<KakiPukul> for a hardware DSL setup... you might need to enabled DHCP client manually or use dpkg-reconfigure... /etc/network/interfaces file to be exact
<mustard5> notos, k
<notos> it used to be a bridge but i updated the firmware
<Mosi> j-linux: thanks to whatsisname for the link :)
<notos> so i can use it as a router
<nhaines> mosi: it seems that some distros create /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/grub.conf as links to /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Mosi> j-linux: i didn't know about it either. really no reason why windows wouldn't be able to do that htough, other than that they're lasy and imperialist
<mustard5> notos, hmm that page is pretty sparse now I look at it :)
<Mosi> nhaines: that could make sense
<j-linux> Mosi: I think Microsoft wants to make it as difficult as possible for people do dual boot, or use other operating system.
<Mosi> j-linux: they would. scumbags.
<nhaines> I just think that Microsoft doesn't really have any reason to write drivers for other OS's file systems.
<robbie_> is there any way to use the numerical keypad on my keyboard as a mouse?
<nhaines> And especially not if Open Source and commercial ones exist.  :)
<mustard5> robin_, there are keyboard options..I just can't recall them atm
<nhaines> robbie_: I think there is a package called mousekeys, you should check the Gnome Accessibility applet.
<mustard5> robbie_, see above line to the wrong nick :)
<Mosi> nhaines: yeah :P but they're only gonna screw themselves in the end. Some day soon Linux is ginally gonna hit the 'friendly enough for average users' mark, and then there will be no rason to stay with microsoft
<j-linux> Mosi: any ideas?  I wonder which file tells Ubuntu what hard drive to look for...
<nhaines> But not much reason to go to Linux, either, which is the biggest problem, I think.
<Mosi> j-linux: did you not find /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<robbie_> aptitude couldnt find anything with mousekeys
<Agent_bob> j-linux boot trubble ?
<j-linux> Mosi: yeah... I can paste it.  It doesn't seem to have much in it.
<nhaines> In any case, that's the time that Microsoft will throw together a extfs driver.  :)
<Mosi> nhaines: lack of 400$ licensing fees, superior stability and flexibility, and superior backwards compatability sounds pretty ood to me...
<KakiPukul> they don;t have to, nhaines
<j-linux> Agent_bob: yes... moved Ubuntu hard drive to a different locaoitn on my computer and now it wont boot.
<Mosi> j-linux: the file you're looking for will be small, maybe half a page. can you pastebin it?
<Seveas> j-linux, no surprise...
<j-linux> Mosi: sure... just a min.
<Martolod> is there something special to set in gdmsetup in order to be able to use the "connexion in a nested window" ?
<Seveas> j-linux, edit /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FlannelKing> j-linux: you probably need to change the hdd number in your grub config
<Martolod> Gnome tell me that my gdm isn't fine configured
<robbie_> linux needs improvement in sound and printing management then I think itll be as easy to use as windows...you got multiple sound & printing systems competing with each other
<Seveas> Martolod, you need to install xnest
<notos> mustar5, i used to connect that way before
<Martolod> Seveas, it's done
<FlannelKing> robbie_: isn't that how most FOSS works?
<Agent_bob> j-linux you did adjust /etc/fstab to reflect the change, and reinstall grub from the new local (assumes /boot moved also)  ?
<robbie_> half of the sound apps are hard coded for one sound system or the other
<robbie_> oss or alsa
<robbie_> whats foss?
<nhaines> mosi: Yes, but with Windows coming with PCs by default is the determining factor.
<Martolod> which Xnest
<Martolod> /usr/bin/Xnest
<Mosi> Agent_bob: we're working on it :)
<FlannelKing> robbie_: its the same way with desktop environments, you just don't notice.
<brettzilla>  www.exonotion.com/carpc <- my friend is actually talking to me from this right now.. haha
<Seveas> Martolod, then gdmflexiserver --xnest should work
<FlannelKing> robbie_: Free & Open Source Software
<robbie_> yeah true
<robbie_> there should be some kind of standards body I think
<Mosi> nhaines: computer illiterate grandparents follow the trend. If businesses start using linux widely, vendor will start shipping it. if vendors ship it, it will be cheaper. if it's cheaper, the end-user will start to migrate.
<Agent_bob> mosi ok, i'll go back to lunch then ;)
<Mosi> Agent_bob: thanks anyways :P
<j-linux> Mosi: hmm... looks like more there than I saw.  Notepad (arrgg..) doesn't handle linux line-termination characters. anyway, here it is: http://pastebin.com/597542
<robbie_> or some kind of compatability layer between sound & printing systems
<KakiPukul> FlannelKing: : sounds like FLOSS, Free, Lame and Open Source Software, nah just kidding...
<nhaines> j-linux, DOS edit command can handle Linux endlines.  :)
<j-linux> Agent_bob: I didn't do any of that :S
<Martolod> Seveas, no it doesn't :( look at that image : http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1156/screenshot14fb.png
<j-linux> I downloaded jEdit... will install that later...
<nhaines> Mosi: Yes, that's true, but with no support and so many "borrowed" copies of Windows going around, plus a lock on retail software, well, it's more complicated than that.
<mustard5> robbie_, try Shift + numlock
<FlannelKing> KakiPukul: yes, well, I didn't come up with it ;)
<robbie_> worked
<mustard5> robbie_, then use the num pad for directions
<Ramnath> Im getting an error when i try to unpack winetools
<robbie_> thanks for that
<mustard5> robbie_, its very slow
<mustard5> :)
<Ramnath> tar: winetools-0.9jo-III.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Seveas> Martolod, interesting - did you mess with gdm.conf manually?
<mustard5> robbie_, I had to google it in the end
<Martolod> Seveas, no
<Ramnath> but it's there on my desktop
<mustard5> robbie_, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/movecursor.html
<mustard5> robbie_, above link for all options
<robbie_> ok
<KakiPukul> Ramnath: : are you sure you are on the correct pwd?
<Mosi> j-linux: if you go down towards the bottom of the files you can see the boot label entries. Hint: any line that starts with a # is completely ignored by the compiler, so look for blocks of lines without # at the beginning
<Ramnath> pwd?
<Mosi> j-linux: er, GRUB, not compiler, lol. too many programming classes this semester ^_^
<steven_> wow, irssi is a completely different world than xchat
<Mosi> Ramnath: Power Word Dookie
<j-linux> Mosi: so... Line 105 says root (hd0,0)... do I want to change those lines?
<g0dchild> how do i install opera?
<Agent_bob> Ramnath present working dir
<g0dchild> wait...
<Mosi> steven_: fun, eh?
<g0dchild> !opera
<ubotu> somebody said opera was not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<g0dchild> heh.
<j-linux> g0dchild: automatix can install it.
<Madpilot> g0dchild, beat me to it :P
<Agent_bob> Ramnath or password   heh
<Madpilot> !tell j-linux about automatix
<Ramnath> present working directory
<Seveas> j-linux, automatix is a virus
<Seveas> don't use it
<j-linux> Madpilot: hmm... thanks for that info...
<Ramnath> is that what you mean?
<j-linux> Seveas: a virus?
<g0dchild> :( it is? how come?
<Mosi> j_linux: that's the start of the label section, yes. but don't change that line. What you need to change is the line that starts with kernel.
<j-linux> Seveas: what does it do?
<Seveas> yes, it has quite a few properties of a virus
<KakiPukul> Ramnath, type "pwd", see what directory are you on now? the file is on your home "Desktop" right, you need to cd to that "Desktop" directory firsr :)
<j-linux> Seveas: is it malicious software?
<linuxmonkey> automatix shouldnt be used, seriously
<defrysk> Seveas,  a plague I would say
<Seveas> it's horribly destructive, written by a 14-year-old punk who can't program
<j-linux> If automatix is bad, it should be removed from the ubuntu forums
<Seveas> and does crap to your system beyond belief
<Jhair> Seveas: are you talking about php?
<Agent_bob> Ramnath there is a veriable set that will show the present working directory   $PWD    Ramnath  (linux standards...)
<Seveas> Jhair, no php is heaven compaired to automatix
<Seveas> (php still is quite hellish)
<g0dchild> i've been using gentoo all this time- but due to a shortage of bandwidth I am being forced to switch to another distro- ubuntu naturally, was the most favoured one- for transitional n00bs like meself-
<Jhair> Seveas: ohhh automatix of course :)
<Ramnath> i see
<nhaines> Hm, that's interesting.  Why am I using XChat over SSH on my Windows machine when I coud have just used irssi?  ;)
<Seveas> nhaines, very good question 
<Mosi> j-linux: kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash needs to be changed. try changing the root parameter to sdb1, because that seems like a likely one. (kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686 root=/dev/sdb1 ro quiet splash)
<g0dchild> but i do miss the build feature with options....
<g0dchild> what has ubuntu got to offer in the way of compensating for custom build options ?
<nhaines> Wasn't it Jeff Waugh who recently said in a presentation, "Ubuntu is an ancient African word for 'I'm sick of compiling Gentoo.' "?
<Mosi> j-linux: once we figure out what the correct file is, you'll want to change all the label blocks to the correct file, but let's just try the top one until we get the right one
<Agent_bob> Ramnath in the irc client type "/exec echo $PWD "
<j-linux> Mosi: is that the link 106?
<Martolod> Seveas, # the X nest command
<Martolod> Xnest=/usr/X11R6/bin/Xnest -br -audit 0 -name Xnest
<Martolod>  lol !
<j-linux> sorry... line 106
<Mosi> j-linux: yes
<Martolod> while it is /usr/bin/Xnest !
<steven_> ssh from windows?
<Madpilot> nhaines, Ubuntu appears to have a number of translations :P
<steven_> why?
<steven_> nvm haha
<nhaines> g0dchild, mostly that things Just Work and that you're not losing more than maybe 2-5% efficiency.
<Seveas> Martolod, hmm, is your system perhaps an upgraded hoary system?
<Ramnath> yeah
<Martolod> Seveas, no, an upgraded breezy to dapper
<Ramnath> i found it
<Martolod> Seveas, is it possible to reload the gdm config without restart it ?
<nhaines> steven_: ssh from Windows is nice because I can work on any computer with any program.  :)
<Seveas> Martolod, not that I know of
<Martolod> ok
<steven_> yeah, i just realized that after I said it. haha
<Ramnath> apparently it works now
<nhaines> Although I'm working on the pruning and sorting and backing up that'll let me jump entirely to Ubuntu and just run Windows in VMware when I need the two programs that don't work in wine.  :)
<Ramnath> thanks for the help
<steven_> does the -X work?
<j-linux> Mosi: should I just change that line 106 to sdb1 ?
<nhaines> And if Windows let me cherrypick the remote apps I wanted like Linux/SSH/Cygwin does, I'd have switched long ago!  :D
<j-linux> (backup first of course)
<Mosi> j-linux: not the whole line, just change the 'boot=' parameter from 'boot=/dev/sda1' to 'boot=/dev/sdb1'
<steven_> OK, for example, you could use putty to ssh into your nix box right,and when you ssh can you -X and get the GUI still?
<j-linux> Mosi: ok :)  just a min.
<Mosi> j-linux: the only thing you should have to change is one letter, a to b in sda
<j-linux> Mosi: ok
<nhaines> Yeah.  In fact, on the wiki there's even a howto to use XDMCP and overlay a Gnome desktop, so you can use proggies from both environments seamlessly!  :D
<g0dchild> nhaines, even so- i am often used to strip down the applications to only those  functions i'd need - notwithstanding, ubuntu seems to be good in its own way- i suppose
<KakiPukul> just enables XDMCP with GDM login manager right?
<steven_> WOW, I did not realize that.  Thanks for the info.
<nhaines> It doesn't work for me (doubtless a problem with my Cygwin/X config) but SSH'ing in and running proggies is almost as good.
<nhaines> That's how I'm running XChat and typing here right now.  :D
<FlannelKing> XDMCP uses UDP, so it won't work through most routers.  Just on LANs
<brettzilla> i just realized when trying to install the ATI graphics drivers for ubuntu, i get an error saying my xorg is 7.0 when the packager was meant for i think 6.8
<steven_> FlannelKing, couldn't you port route for UDP in your router?
<j-linux> Mosi: I'm trying to read how to write, and it's saying that it's a bit experiemental and can ruin your data if it crashes.  I should probably do it with Knoppix... :S
<KakiPukul> isn't it what XDCMP supposed to do... local access only?
<Whatsisname> you don't need XDMCP to use other applications
<Whatsisname> just use X11 forwarding
<jetscreamer> write what, ntfs? don't.
<j-linux> Mosi... or maybe I can download puppy linux, burn it to my usb and use it...
<FlannelKing> steven_: I dont know.  havent tried.
<KakiPukul> btw you can reroute the connection
<Mosi> j-linux: probably :/
<j-linux> jetscreamer: write ex2 with windows :S
<steven_> I set up a ssh and could still get X11 from non-local IP
<FlannelKing> Whatsisname: yeah, but to log into your desktop completely, its rather sexy.
<Mosi> j-linux: also, keep in mind you have two problems going on here
<jetscreamer> boot a kanotix cd
<anto9us> ssh can tunnel through and map ports to machines
<Mosi> j-linux: the second problem is that your jumpers on your drives are set wrong, you need the windows drive to be set as slave and the linux drive to be master
<Ramnath> the winetools program is unpacked but im not sure how to install it
<anto9us> router is irrelevant
<anto9us> other than letting 22 get to a target linux box
<nhaines_> Oh sure, as *soon* as I say something, it dies.  :)
<Mosi> j-linux or you need to install grub in the master boot record of the windows drive, and i'm not sure if that will work without a linux distro on that drive
<nhaines_> XDCMP is not secure really.
<j-linux> Mosi: how appropriate
<mustard5> Ramnath, no README or INSTALL file?
<anto9us> nhaines, everything is secure over ssh
<j-linux> (linux = master, windows = slave)
<Ramnath> install.sh
<anto9us> look at -L option
<nhaines_> Very true, anto.
<No1Viking> Some days ago the kernel was updated to 2.6.15-18-686. I still have 2.6.15-17-686 and it seem that the kernel was not changed. What can I do about it?
<Mosi> j-linux: i assume there's a reason you can't just put the linux drive back where it was, and put the windows drive in the CD tray slot?
<Ramnath> but nothing happens when i excute it
<Agent_bob> trying to fix linux from windows is a little like whining to your big sister to stop picking on you,  it may work but why go through all that trubble....
<nhaines_> It is okay to install GRUB on a Windows machine.  It is not okay to delete your Linux partition after you do that, though.  ;)
<nhaines_> Err, a Windows drive, I mean, not machine.
<j-linux> Mosi: apparently Windows doesn't like being in the secondary hd slot.  I'm trying to avoid hours of trying to get this to work :S
<Mosi> j-linux: isn't it already too late for that? :P
<j-linux> Mosi: I was avpiding that option becuase it involves some strange configurations...
<bestadvocate> help!
<bestadvocate> my computer just turned orange!
<kosnick> if i have a yahoo account can i use gaim for instant messanger ?
<j-linux> Mosi: yeah... I think it is...
<steven_> exit
<bestadvocate> kosnick: yes you can
<Seveas> bestadvocate, squeeze and and drink the juice ;)
<steven_> oops.
<nhaines_> bestadvocate: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ajopaul> quit
<Mosi> j-linux: multi-booting usually requires strange configureations anyways ^_^;
<bestadvocate> dapper
<Seveas> nhaines, dapper - obviously ;)
<nhaines_> bestadvocate: the new Dapper theme is very orange in places.  ;)
<kosnick> bestadvocate : could you plz explain ? i have tried but no works
<bestadvocate> I think i still like warty's theme the best
<linuxmonkey> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<nhaines_> Actually, I do like it.  :)  But I'm sure they'll tone it down a little.
<KakiPukul> I wonder about Dapper's official CD cover? more people?
<Mosi> j-linux: i feel like a gimp for not saying this before, but the easiest thing to do would probably be just to switch your drives around wihtout ediitng the grub file, so linux boots normally. then just add a working windows boot label to the grub file so you can boot to windows from that menu.
<milamber> hello everyone,
<Mosi> j-linux: unless you know windows won't boot that way
<nhaines_> Windows should boot that way--it registers the drive letters by serial number.
<milamber> someone knows how to open password encrypted pps files in ubuntu, if possible with ooops
<nhaines_> bestadvocate: nothing for it but to change to another theme than Human.  :)
<j-linux> Mosi: I think that Windows won't work that way without some strange configuring.  I'll have to look into it.  I need to check if this cafe is closing in 5 min or if it stays open late tonight :S
<bestadvocate> KakiPukul: a diverse bunch of Suit warring people
<bestadvocate> this is the buisness edition
<Mosi> j-linux: i know for a fact it normally works fine that way, but when you're using a laptop and an external hard drive adapter, it might not work the normal way. you never know. :(
<bestadvocate> does anyone know where you can find packages for the old versions of the Human themes?
<milamber> @linuxmonkey u were saing sometyhing yesterday buth i cant find it in my logs, pls repeat mesg pc went down due power failure
<j-linux> Mosi: hmmm... Maybe I will just try that then...
<nhaines_> bestadvocate: packages.ubuntu.com
<Mosi> j-linux: if you can't just do that, you have two other options. either install grub on the windows partition, which i don't remember how to do, but is not terribly hard, just a little arcane
<j-linux> Mosi: I would rather have Linux be in my main hard drive slot anyway...
<Ramnath> To install WineTools extract the archive in a temporary directory and call
<Ramnath> "./install" as user "root". WineTools will get installed at
<Ramnath> /usr/local/winetools.
<linuxmonkey> milamber, regarding what?
<bestadvocate> i think they may be the last versions of a brown system theme for a while,
<milamber> newsservers/readers
<Mosi> j-linux: or you can just have it boot from the slave drive, and have a grub boot label that points to windows
<linuxmonkey> oh ya here let me pm ya
<milamber> k
<Mosi> j-linux: er, boot form the secondary drive (which means making it the master)
<j-linux> Mosi: so if I move Linux back to its normal spot, should I set it as slave or master?
<Mosi> j-linux: if you move Linux back to it's normal spot, just about everything is already set up perfect, except you need a way to make grub jump the boot process to the other drive. which basically just means adding a label to point to windows.
<mustard5> Ramnath, check that the install script has executable permission?
<Lani2> I'm running ubuntu in a Microsoft Virtual PC enviorment, if I give the ubuntu instance more than 512MB of memory it locks upp while booting. Do I need to change some setting when hanging the amount of RAM the system has?
<bestadvocate> i got to change my firefox theme, it does not jive with the new Human
<Martolod> how can i create a team in the "ubuntu translatos group" in rosetta ?
<j-linux> Mosi: ok... I'll do that after I get home (no tools here at the cafe)...
<nhaines_> Lani2, it should be automatically detected.
<Mosi> j-linux: if you put the linux drive back in place, you don't need to mess with line 106 in the grub file, or the jumpers on the drive, but you need to edit the boot label in the grub file that starts at line 158 (the very last one, for XP) so it boots windows corectly
<Mosi> j-linux: sorry for wasting several hours of your time trying to figure out just what was going on ^_^; i'm rather spacy today, i was up for 39 hours yesterday and the day before
<j-linux> Mosi: so I don't have to change the jumpers on either hard drive?
<bestadvocate> nhaines: i dont think just installing the old package will work.
<Mosi> j-linux: you may have to change the jumpers on your windows hard drive to be a primary slave. can you tell me what the manufacturer and model on it is?
<nhaines_> Probably not, but that's where you find them.
<j-linux> Mosi: you aren't wasting any of my time... Thanks for you assistance... I'm learning a lot about hard drives :)
<Lani2> nhaines_: ok, it could be some strange Virtual PC behavior, but I find it works when I set the memory to 512MB but not above. The memtest option in the boot menu works and gives no errors.
<Mosi> j-linux: no problem :)
<j-linux> Mosi: sounds like you need some sleep...
<Mosi> j-linux: i got 11 hours last night, but you can't make up for a run like that in one night.
<nhaines_> What does memtest say if you use more than 512MB?
<j-linux> Mosi: Are you in the US?  It must be late there.
<Mosi> j-linux: yeah. it's 1 here.
<j-linux> Mosi... west coast?
<bestadvocate> j-linux, its 4 in the morning here
<Lani2> nhaines_: it reports the correct amount of ram and doesn't give any error
<nhaines_> Hm, how do I tell Ubuntu (dapper) to use eth0 (or anything) as the default gateway?
<Mosi> j-linux: yep, Cali, south of San Francisco
<j-linux> Honolulu here... still early...
<nhaines_> Lani2, I'm not sure what to say, then.  It may be a Virtual PC problem.  Better not to use more than 512MB.
<Mosi> j-linux: it's what.. 10 PM there?
<j-linux> 11
<Mosi> j-linux: oh yeah, you guys don't use DST, do you?
<j-linux> no...
<Mosi> j-linux: that always confuses me :P
<nhaines_> It's not DST yet, is it?
<Agent_bob> no
<Mosi> j-linux: anyways, can you get inside your case to tell me what the model of your hard drives is? i'll check them both, just to be sure.
* nhaines_ was briefly worried.
<Lani2> nhaines_: Yeah, the only solution that I have so far, but Eclipse really eats memory ;)
<nhaines_> Oh, that's right, I was going to kill my ghost.  :)
<Mosi> nhaines_: lol. the fact that it exists means that half the year it's 2 horus difference from hawaii and the other half it's 3 hours. i don't remember which is which most of the ime.
<nhaines> Ahhhh.  :)
<milamber> nowbuddy nows howto open password encrypted files without ms-powerpoint ?
<Mosi> milamber: XXD ;P
<Mosi> It will become abundantly clear...!
<nhaines> milamber, if you cannot open it in OOo, then you should save it witout a password in PowerPoint first.
<bestadvocate> milamber: ask mr. powerpoint to open it
<Mosi> j-linux: any luck?
<KakiPukul> milamber: : there are a lot of MS Office document cracker out there... just Search for it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bestadvocate> anyone else notice a Rhythmbox running much less efficiently since its dapper "upgrades"?
<Seveas> few floods incoming, sorry for the inconvenience
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb kuja!*@* chad!*@*insightBB.com KidK!*@* hydroks*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*fiberworld.nl *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net *!*@tor/session/* broken_ladder!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@220-245-145-105-vic-pppoe.tpgi.com.au *!*@bb-87-82-30-141.ukonline.co.uk *!*@203.122.99.163 *!*@87.118.170.118]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c83-253-92-32.bredband.comhem.se *!*@36-165-235-201.fibertel.com.ar *!*@mail.hotserver.ch *!*@24-171-31-177.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.8.131.49 *!*@ool-45789464.dyn.optonline.net *!*@82-34-139-53.cable.ubr03.gray.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@cpe-66-67-100-79.rochester.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p50836773.dip.t-dialin.net *!*kwm@* snake__!*@* %dankos!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Droppy!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> all done 
<bestadvocate> yay Seveas!
<kusmuk> hey. I have a simple question for you guys; I need to reinstall XP in C: but I think it will clean grub.
<KakiPukul> "tsu"
<kusmuk> so I need ubuntu boot diskettes if I need to boot.
<Seveas> kusmuk, it will indeed
<kusmuk> how can I create boot diskettes for ubuntu?
<Seveas> !+grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<nhaines> That's right, kusmuk, it will.  :)
<Seveas> kusmuk, check the above links
<j-linux_> sorry... windows crashed on me... :S
<Seveas> j-linux, how surprising ;)
<Agent_bob> there is also an app  grub-disk  iirc
<kusmuk> sveas, is there a quick utility to create boot diskettes?
<jetscreamer> blame the admin
<kusmuk> without grub even.
<KakiPukul> makeboot... kusmuk
<messi[ah] > good morning all.. i also have a question ;) installing via aptitude is really nice, cuz files are automatically stored in the right directorys.. but how do i, when i compile a program which isnt available via aptitude ? in which dir(s) must it be stored ?
<kusmuk> grub-disk, hmm.
<jetscreamer> grub-floppy
<kusmuk> grub-floppy, makeboot. too many choices (:
<bestadvocate> i have multiple windows open right now, but I dont reccomend running on a window
<KakiPukul> choose. kusmuk :)
<coyctecm> How stable flight 5 is? safe to dist-upgrade?
<Mosi> j-linux: how poetic :P
<KakiPukul> any of them works
<j-linux_> Mosi:  You asked a question about my hard drives?
<CaptainMorgan> .jpg is an unrecognized file format??? wtf?
<CaptainMorgan> when did this happen?
<Mosi> j-linux: can you check to see what the model on your hard drives is, or can you not open your case without tools?
<nhaines> coyctecm, flight CDs are attempts at a relatively stable snapshot of the current development phase.  :)
<Seveas> coyctecm, at the moment not - openoffice localizations are broken
<j-linux_> Mosi: the original one is hitachi 60gb 5400
<eradik> hello everyone. I just installed Ubuntu, and either I didnt see it or it didnt show it, but I did not get a chance to set my root password.. how can I do this?
<j-linux_> The new one is probably hitachi 40gb 5400
<FlannelKing> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<messi[ah] > eradik
<FlannelKing> read that eradik
<CaptainMorgan> !ubotu .jpg
<messi[ah] > rtfm
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaptainMorgan> !ubotu jpg
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<j-linux_> Mosi: ata
<eradik> thank you
<eradik> :)
<coyctecm> Seveas: Ok. Thanks. I think i'll stick with breezy until official release :)
<Seveas> !tell messi[ah]  about conduct
* CaptainMorgan is sticking with breezy foeva
<nhaines> I usually switch at either the beta or the RC.
<nhaines> Although now that I have a new laptop, the ancient one has dapper!  :D
<j-linux_> Mosi: hts541060g9at00
<nhaines> <-- masochist.
<j-linux_> Mosi: that is the ubuntu drive... the windows one is being used.
<FlannelKing> nhaines: if youre looking to get rid of that laptop.... ;)
<Mosi> do you know which one it is: Ultrastar, Deskstar, Travelstar, Endurastar, Microdrive, DK23xx, or DK32xx?
<Mosi> that's all i can find on their website
<messi[ah] > sry Seveas :/
<nhaines> FlannelKing, it's 450MHz PIII with 128MB RAM and a 6GB hardrive.  ;)
<FlannelKing> nhaines: my current laptop is a PI with 40mb ram and a 2GB HD ;)
<Mosi> j-linux: those are the only product lines listed
<j-linux_> Mosi: I think it is travelstar.
<j-linux_> Mosi: hts541060g9at00  -- that is the model number
<nhaines> Hehe, impressive!  ;)
<Agent_bob> my present lappy is 486 with 20m ram 256m hdd  duel booting linux 2.4  and  win95  hehhe   next.
<KakiPukul> it is a Travelstar
<nhaines> If I can get my 386 up and running again... it's a 33MHz 386SX with 6MB RAM and a 1.27GB harddrive (had to upgrade from 80MB, heh).
<nhaines> A fine candidate for a thin client!
<FlannelKing> yeah, mines got 8mb with the 32mb expansion card.
<kusmuk> kakipukul : I have no suck command like makeboot, and grub-floppy crashes down.
<kusmuk> kakipukul : Can't find /lib/grub/*-*/stage1, aborting
<Agent_bob> nhaines that should run basic-linux
<matthew> whats the best way to upgrade to firefox 1.5?
<Lani2> Are there any special reason for that only version 1.0.7 of mozilla Firefox is included in the repository and not version 1.5.0.1?
<nhaines> Agent_bob, I have a copy of Debian 0.93 on CD here...  :)
<Lani2> matthew: ;)
<tott> anyone got a min? getting problems when i try to install BitcX, while running the ./configure command..
<matthew> haha same question.. i just signed on here
<Hysty> Lani2, yes there is
<sYs^> Hi, i've got a question, i just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15.6 (which has no devfs) and now i  can't mount my other hdd-s , it seems like i should use udev , i already istalled it (apt-get install udev) but who could get my system to use that?
<Lani2> Hysty: ok? ;)
<nhaines> Lani2: much depends on firefox (like grub-help, I think), and they tried to backport 1.5 officially but it broke things.
<matthew> so is it best to keep firefox 1.0.7?
<Lani2> nhaines: ah ok :/
<nhaines> Yes, you must keep it, but there's no reason you can't install 1.5 alongside.
<Hysty> Lani2, i just installed it to a seperate directory ran that instead of the default 1.0.7
<Agent_bob> sYs^  sudo /etc/init.d/udev start     maybe ?
<unimatrix9> its a bit strange
<unimatrix9> the new ubuntu dapper live cd
<sYs^> hmm, mom, i think i tried that already, but i'll try it again ^^
<matthew> whats the best way to go about installing 1.5.0.1
<nhaines> Typically, Ubuntu freezes software version (like dapper was frozen a couple weeks ago) and sticks with that version until the next release.
<KakiPukul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nhaines> It keeps things from breaking randomly.
<orangehaw> tott: this program is in repositories. No need to compile it by hand
<Lani2> Hysty: ok, thanks
<Lani2> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> pas de quoi, Lani2
<matthew> i had trouble installing to the opt folder
<Agent_bob> sYs^ is hotplug running might need to restart it ?
<Mosi> j-linux: ok, that took a while, but you don't need to change the jumpers on your linux drive :P
<sYs^> hmm
<tott> orangehaw: aaw.. ok, thanks.. i'll try that..
<Lani2> ubotu: I'm sorry, I don't understand?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Lani2
<FlannelKing> Lani2: ubotu is a bot.
<Mosi> j-linux: i thought you wouldn't but i wanted to be sure. some manufacturers require different settings for "master (only drive)" and "master with slave present"
<unimatrix9> whats wrong with firefox?
<Lani2> hahaha
<Lani2> ok, hehe
<sYs^> i dunno, i'm installed kubuntu yesterday i never used it before, so im really noob :p sorry
<sYs^> what should i do?:p
<j-linux_> Mosi: thanks for checking... so I should just leave everything with the default hard drive settings?
<unimatrix9> and master with cable select
<sYs^> i tried udev start but it wreites: RUNNING THIS COMMAND IS HIGHLY DISCOURAGED! :>
<nhaines> matthew, try using sudo while installing.
<unimatrix9> and cable select only...
<unimatrix9> :)
<nhaines> No, cable select is always evil!
<unimatrix9> yeah thats true\
<matthew> nhaines, ok i'll try it
<Agent_bob> i'm really sorry sYs^ i should have kept my mouth shut.  i shouldn't even be here.   i've got a bad case of newbee burn out.
<Mosi> j-linux: with the exception of that you want to edit the Windows XP entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst so it points to your windows partition. i'm not sure exatly what that will look like, but you can probably find info on it by googling for "grub label windows" or some such.
<sYs^> Agent_bob: eh, thx.
<unimatrix9> have you read the ubuntu disclaimer? this software comes with no garanty at all as far as appliciable by law...
<unimatrix9> or something like that
<unimatrix9> lOL
<Mosi> j-linux: you will probably want to change the jumpers on the windows drive to "Primary slave"
<nhaines> Yess, unimatrix9, that's a standard GPL disclaimer.
<Mosi> j-linux: to find out what that setting looks like, find out the model and manufacturer, and go to the maker's website and go to the support section, look for technical docs. most manufacturers have all that info on their site.
<j-linux_> Mosi: sounds appropriate... I'll try that..
<unimatrix9> ah, he is making windows the " slave' hehe
<Mosi> j-linux: failing that, try googling for the model number of the drive, and the word 'jumper'
<Mosi> j-linux: http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/5k100/5k100jum.htm
<Mosi> j-linux: just for reference. that's the jumper page for your linux drive.
* jetscreamer watches the show
<j-linux_> Mosi: thanks... I bookmarked it.
<Agent_bob> unimatrix9 the same "no warntee" line is in M$ EULA.  it's worded a bit differently of course.
<Mosi> j-linux: no problem, i hope that works everything out :)
<jetscreamer> the hd 'should' have a picture on it btw
<Mosi> j-linux: sorry i couldn't get everything workign for you ^_^
<Mosi> j-linux: jetscreamer has a point, some drives have the jumper info right on the case label
<jetscreamer> 'some' do not though
<Mosi> mine does not :P
<j-linux_> Mosi: it has some info about the jumper on the label, but I didn't read it... didn't know what it meant, but I'll look it up in Google.
<Mosi> but that's because it's Apple OEM, so it's cracky
<Mosi> j-linux: good luck then
<jetscreamer> udev 2.6 and initrd btw
<jetscreamer> fun eh
<Mosi> j-linux: i should really sleep, i need to get my schedule back on track before class next monday :P
<j-linux_> Mosi:  Thanks again for your help... have a good night...
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:/home$ sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<Mosi> j-linux: you too, and no problem ^_^
<matthew> i tried that and got an error no such file or directory
<matthew> after installing the tar.gz file to the home directory
<jetscreamer> matt_: xvzf
<mustard5> j-linux_, I've been trying to work out what you have both been doing, you got time to explain the issue?
<jetscreamer> no spaces, no -'s
<nhaines> Take care, mosi.  :)
<Agent_bob> matthew so is  firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz  in /opt ?
<j-linux_> mustard5: I put my ubuntu hard drive into a thinkpad ultradrive... so it's not where it was originally... won't boot now.
<matthew> now it says you must specify one of the '-Acdtrux' options
<matthew> no it's not
<matthew> its in Home
<nhaines> matthew, it's not in your home directory?
<jetscreamer> wouldn't you want it in /usr/src btw
<j-linux_> mustard5:  long story...  I think I am done with it for tonight...11:30pm here.  I think there is another solution that I am going to try in the morning :S
<jetscreamer> you want to INSTALL it to /opt
<mustard5> j-linux_, k :)
<j-linux_> thanks though :)
<matthew> oh so i have to move it to /opt
<nhaines> jetscreamer, he has a binary installer I think.
<jetscreamer> no, but you could i 'guess'
<Agent_bob>        -C, --directory DIR
<Agent_bob>               change to directory DIR
<Agent_bob> if you use that you do.
<jetscreamer> he's trying to just unpack it afaict
<jetscreamer> then do 'something'
<nhaines> Yes, but why would he unpack binaries to /usr/src?
<jetscreamer> why would a tar have binaries... wouldn't it be a .bin ?
<j-linux_> goodnight all...
<nhaines> It's a gzipped tarfile.
<jetscreamer> yeah yeah
<matthew> it says i dont have permission to write to opt
<jetscreamer> go figure
<onkarshinde> jetscreamer: I guess he has downloaded directly from mozilla website
<nhaines> You have to use sudo, matthew.
<jetscreamer> i think he has source, myself
<Agent_bob> correct.   so prepend sudo
<jetscreamer> but i'll back off
<onkarshinde> matthew: 'sudo'
<thunderbird> what is the command to give permission to execute files? have forgotten it;)
<jetscreamer> chmod +x ?
<thunderbird> thnx
<matthew> whats the command to change the folder its in then
<uros> hello
<uros> anybody now how to zoom picture in vlc player
<mustard5> sudo mv sourcefilepath destinationfilepath
<g0dchild> ok, at the end of the synaptic update i am getting an exit error from the edubuntu installation script- any ideas? a bug perhaps?
<Agent_bob> jetscreamer i tend to agree, it probably is source,  and if so will need to build in ~  but  somethimes it's easier just to answer the question and move on....
<nhaines> I just checked mozilla.com.  The current download for Linux is named firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz and I just untarred it.  It's binaries.
<g0dchild> errm...excuse me- but has anyone experienced anything like this? :(
<nhaines> I have not, g0dchild.
<onkarshinde> g0dchild: Are there any broken packages?
<mustard5> g0dchild, can you pastebin the error?
<Agent_bob> nhaines so i could use that on this 2.4 sustem.   heh but why.
<nhaines> Agent_bob, all I know is that he has a binary download, not a source one.  :)
<g0dchild> mustard5, afraid not- in the haste, i closed the console window
<mustard5> g0dchild, k
<bigfoot1> i'm reading http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?src=rss&id=913. so after dapper is released, there will be no new ubuntu for 5 years?
<mustard5> g0dchild, so when you say update, do you mean upgrading packages?
<mustard5> bigfoot1, no
<nhaines> bigfoot1, every 6 months.  But Dapper will be supported for 5 years.
<nhaines> So you can run a server using Dapper and get security updates for 5 years, basically, without having to upgrade.
<matthew> ok i finally got the firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz file in the opt folder
<nhaines> Only 3 years for desktop packages.  :)
<defrysk> desktopsuppert for 3 years
<matthew> but i accidentally lost my home/matthew folder because i moved it then when i tried moving it back i cant find it now
<matthew> i'm so bad at this
<bigfoot1> why would anyone want to stick to dapper when a newerubuntu would be made available?
<jetscreamer> sudo updatedb && sudo locate matthew
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: This is specifically for corporate environments.
<Agent_bob> nhaines really, you mean it wont be like all the other ubuntu "worthless crap" in 3 months ?
<nhaines> bigfoot1, because you can't afford to take down a working server and upgrade without knowing for certain it will work again.
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: In my company, we still use Win 2k
<nhaines> Agent_bob, I don't really appreciate being spoken to in that tone.
<Jhair> bigfoot1: because some people use it in production servers and can take the risk of shutdown critical applications without reason?
<Jhair> s/can/can't
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: And even Redhat 9
<Agent_bob> onkarshinde in my country we still use win95 :)
<nhaines> bigfoot1, so if you know that you're covered with security updates and support for 5 years, you can feel confident to use Ubuntu 6.04 Server when it comes out.  :)
<ChaKy> What's the name of the new icons from Dapper herehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUbuntuIcons. I mean, what's the package name?
<nhaines> ooh, that's a good question.
<bigfoot1> ok.
<vladuz976> did firefox repos update to 1.5
<vladuz976> ?
<defrysk> no
<matthew> jetscreamer i tried that and i still dont understand
<onkarshinde> vladuz976: which repos? breezy or dapper?
<vladuz976> onkarshinde: breezy
<mustard5> vladuz976, not in breezy
<vladuz976> oh wow, still not?
<mustard5> vladuz976, it won't be happening I dont think
<matthew> it says /Home/.nautilus/metafiles/file:%2F%2F%2Fhome%2Fmatthew.xml
<nhaines> Is it gnome-humility-icon-theme ?
<mustard5> vladuz976, it is dapper though
<joelbryan> why does the current gnome-vfs is striipped down? start-here:, all-applications: doesn't work anymore.
<onkarshinde> ChaKy: I guess that is 'Tango' icon set
<xstation> hey
<vladuz976> mustard5: i am not sure if i wanna go for dapper, yet
<vladuz976> how much longer til dapper?
<defrysk> vladuz976, packages in stable ubuntu versions wil only be upgraded for security reasons
<ChaKy> onkarshinde: thanks
<mustard5> vladuz976, now is not a good time for using dapper no :)
<mustard5> vladuz976, you can manually install firefox to the latest version
<vladuz976> mustard5: when do you think it'll become semi stable?
<thunderbird_> have some trouble with installing superkaramba:S
<mustard5> !firefox15
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<onkarshinde> vladuz976: According to latest developments, Dapper may be delayed
<matthew> i lost my  home/matthew folder
<vladuz976> onkarshinde: really? why and for how long?
<mustard5> vladuz976, I wouldnt use it until a little while after the stable release
<xstation> Am I missing something just installed openssl from source but now cannot find it at the prompt configure make and make install from desktop
<nhaines> Six weeks, vladuz976.
<mustard5> vladuz976, mind you I run it on another partition already
<vladuz976> mustard5: oh even after tha
<Agent_bob> matthew do you have a terminal open ?
<matthew> yeah
<spikeb> :)
<xstation> mustard5: hello
<mustard5> vladuz976, thats just my opinion though :)
<mustard5> xstation, greetings
<onkarshinde> vladuz976: Mark Shuttleworth has proposed the delay of 6 weeks. Let me find the posting
<Agent_bob> matthew sudo find / -name .bashrc
<jetscreamer> matthew: 'should' tell you where your old homedir is... substitute the real name of the dir...
<jetscreamer> just do what Agent_bob said
<xstation> mustard5: take a look at my question
<spikeb> if the delay doesn't effect the release schedule from here on out, i don't see the big deal
<Agent_bob> matthew how many results you got on that ?    (hope 2)
<matthew> haha well its searching my external hard drive
<Jesse> hey everybody
<mustard5> xstation, you mean you can't find the command to execute from terminal?
<messi[ah] > gtk is a c compiler ?
<matthew> let me try again
<Jesse> I have a question about installation of ubuntu5.10
<Jesse> wondering if anybody would be willing to spare a few moments
<onkarshinde> messi[ah] : No. GTK is a ui library (toolkit)
<xstation> mustard5: openssl command not found
<matthew> it says WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.
<onkarshinde> Jesse: Ask the question
<messi[ah] > mh ok tx onkarshinde
<mustard5> xstation, try typing just open and then hit tab completion and see what options it shows
<onkarshinde> vladuz976: Here you go. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000734.html
<Agent_bob> matthew  sudo / -xdev -name .bashrc       it should stay on the root system.
<Jesse> lol this may  seem like a newb question, I apologize
<Whatsisname> just shoot
<Whatsisname> worst that happens is noone answers
<Agent_bob> errr crap.   sudo find / -xdev -name .bashrc
<matthew> ok it gave me 3 things
<Agent_bob> boy am i like too many hours at the key board...
<matthew> /etc/skel/.bashrc      /root/.bashrc      /Home/.bashrc
<Agent_bob> ok
<Agent_bob> and the one in /root
<Agent_bob> and ?
<matthew> one in Home
<matthew> with an upper case H
<matthew> maybe thats what i did wrong
<Agent_bob>   /Home/.bashrc  yep.
<Jesse> during installation, and I mean 5-10 seconds into the install, after it detects my cd-rom drives, I see in the documentation it should then start to detect my network card and such, but instead it just creates a white line at the bottom which allows me to type , but I do not know of any commands which would let it continue, i'm guessing for some reason the installer froze or is hanging on that certain point
<matthew> i'm glad this irc channel is here i'd be back to windows only :)
<xstation> mustard5  open then space and enter got this Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Agent_bob> now matthew    sudo  mv /Home  /home/matthew
<matthew> so i'm trying: sudo mv /Home/matthew /home
<matthew> oh
<Whatsisname> Jesse, rerun the installer, when it gets to the white line hit escape and see what happens, if a menu of 'steps' pops up, post what step its at
<onkarshinde> Jesse: Why don't you just try pressing enter
<Agent_bob> if you run along ahead you get ran over.  stay in time here.
<mustard5> xstation, I was more thinking use the TAB key to give you a list of commands that start with 'open' :)
<matthew> great it works now
<Agent_bob> your welcome. matthew
<xstation> mustard5 ok
<matthew> thank you!
<Jesse> oh trust me I have tryed all the 'common keys' escape just brings up like '[12' or somthing similar
<matthew> agent_bob can you help me install firefox 1.5.0.1 now? :)  I have it in the opt folder
<Whatsisname> what version of ubuntu are you trying to install
<Whatsisname> 5.10?
<onkarshinde> Jesse: What else do you see on screen?
<Jesse> yes 5.10
<Agent_bob> matthew sudo -i
<xstation> mustard5 here is what I got    open    openvt
<Jesse> onkarshinde: all I see is a blue screen with the horizontal grey bar at the bottom
<matthew> ok, root@ubuntu
<Agent_bob> matthew cd /opt
<Whatsisname> jesse: what is your experience with linux in general
<mustard5> xstation, I have never really used openssl, so I'm pretty much out of ideas atm :)
<matthew> ok
<Whatsisname> brb I have to grab my lasagna out of the oven
<Jesse> minimal
<Jesse> :(
<Agent_bob> matthew tar -xzvf *
<xstation> mustard5: ok I ask in the forum
<matthew> ok it looks like it installed
<matthew> extracted i mena
<onkarshinde> Jesse: Is there any way you can post some screenshot (taken from some camera) somewhere?
<mustard5> Jesse, did you do a check on the md5sum of the ISO or verify the integrity of the media?
<xstation> mustrad5: thanks
<mustard5> Jesse, I take it you burnt this disk yourself?  Or is an Ubunut CD from shipit?
<Jesse> mustard5: havn';t checked
<mustard5> xstation, sorry I couldnt help more
<Jesse> I have burnt it myself
<Agent_bob> now you need to read the README and any other howto's that pertain    if you have questions ask  and when you have finished  exit   matthew
<Jesse> 4x rate just to be on the safe side
<mustard5> Jesse, i would get hold of a md5sum checker of some kind online..and find the md5 hash from the download site you used
<matthew> ok thanks
<Whatsisname> I'd burn a new one
<Whatsisname> and make sure the image is good like mustard5 mentioned
<Agent_bob> any time matthew
<Jesse> mustard5: alright i'll give that a try
<Whatsisname> if that doesn't work
<mustard5> Jesse, then run a check on the downloaded ISO is not corrupted by comparing the md5 hashes
<Almindor> did they fix the "service removal bug" in drapper?
<Whatsisname> eh, just see if that works first
<onkarshinde> Jesse: Do you have a network card? Is it connected to some network?
<Almindor> I remember that whenever I removed a service the killer script remained
<Jesse> yes it is connected
<Whatsisname> have you tried installing with it disconnected at first
<onkarshinde> Jesse: Just a try. Remove network cable from the network card and restart computer (retry installation)
<Agent_bob> i'll be back....
<Jesse> i'll give it a try, gimme a sec
<ardchoille> I see a keyboard shortcut in the shortcut prefs, the shortcut is "0xde". What key combo is that? Is there a chart of those key combo's?
<intelikey> i'm back.
<mustard5> wb intelikey
<Jesse> i'm on my powerbook right now so I can do both at the same time
<mustard5> Jesse, k
<spikeb> im on my mac mini right now :)
<intelikey> mustard5 i thank you and Agent_bob thanks you and .....
<Whatsisname> ardchoille, often I have seen those key's to be multimedia keys and whatnot
<z3r0x> hi guys
<Whatsisname> greetings
<mustard5> intelikey, hehe..ah ok! :)  I see now :D
<ardchoille> Whatsisname: oh, ok. Thanks
<intelikey> :)
<Whatsisname> usually if it's just a single key it will say "Ctrl+A" or whatever
<ardchoille> yeah, and I can change them anyway
<Tadej`Certanc> o
<Jesse> trying the install without the network cable plugged in failed, note: would having a cd-rom drive and a dvd-rom drive cause any trouble?
<z3r0x> I'm trying to install a java application but I can't -> libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file does anybody know which package I have to install?
<nhaines> Jesse, that shouldn't cause a problem.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Dapper Drake Flight 5 is out: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<onkarshinde> z3r0x: What application is it?
<z3r0x> zend studio
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<z3r0x> but also if I try to install other java applications
<intelikey> mustard5 i think it's a bug in this old version of bx i'm running but if i log on as Agent_bob i don't get nick highlighting when people address me.  i can change nicks but it doesn't help  if i log on with a nick that doesn't have _ in it it works ok....  so i just popped out and back in for that.   not that you care tho....
<kaede> Hi
<onkarshinde> z3r0x: Will answer that question in 5 minutes
<ciro> hi all
<mustard5> intelikey, hehehe..
<z3r0x> onkarshinde, ok
<Jesse> Ichecking md5 right now
<nhaines> intelikey, can you check for a .bitchx file or directory?
<kaede> Please, are here some people from czech or slovak republic?
<ciro> guys Im not able to open a cd.my ubuntu says me that is impossible to start pmount.who can help me?
<onkarshinde> z3r0x: Install libxp6 package from Synaptic
<intelikey> nhaines i have a custom .bitchxrc   and saved data in .bitchx/
<z3r0x> I already did
<Jesse> ubuntu.com
<mustard5> Jesse, k
<onkarshinde> z3r0x: Then why this problem? The library you mentioned comes with this package
<Jesse> sorry, got my keyboards confused
<z3r0x> onkarshinde, I've read in a board that I have to install xorg-x11-deprecated-libs but I can't find it in the packagelist
<ciro> cant somebody help me?
<nhaines> Hmm, that is a bit odd.
<onkarshinde> ciro: What CD is it? I mean Audio, Data etc.
<ciro> onkarshinde, data
<intelikey> ciro have you tried mounting it from CLI ?
<onkarshinde> ciro: Try 'pmount /dev/cdrom' from command line
<ciro> intelikey, I tried to do nothin
<intelikey> ciro give it a shot and see if you get error messages or not
<ciro> onkarshinde, mounted.but what do I gotta do to let my ubuntu mount it automatically?
<snadge> does anyone here know of a successful dos emulator that will support the serial port.. ie com1
<FlannelKing> DOSBox
<nhaines> I believe VMware Server does that as well.
<onkarshinde> ciro: I have never encountered such a problem. May be some problme with HAL. I hope a simple reboot will help
<intelikey> i thought doesmu did ?
<intelikey> dosemu that is
<ciro> onkarshinde, I have already tried to reboot
<snadge> DOSBox doesnt work for some reason.. even though i tell it to use /dev/ttyS0 as com1.. dosemu wont support the vga mode properly
<Jesse> I just checked md5, it matches
<mustard5> Jesse, bummer..I was hoping it wasnt going to get any harder to solve :)
<intelikey> snadge bachs or what ever it's called ?
<Jesse> I also burnt iso twice, one for me and another for a friend, I tryed both cd's and get the same error both times
<snadge> intelikey, i cant seem to get bochs to work either ;0
<Jesse> mustard5: yea i'm kinda bummed, but hopefully i'll be able to figure it out
<FlannelKing> Jesse: you probably need to burn it slower
<FlannelKing> Jesse: I had that problem on my first few ISOs
<mustard5> Jesse, what type of hardware are we looking at on your system?
<onkarshinde> Jesse: On what machine are you tried to install it? Is it a laptop?
<Jesse> complete specs?
<Jesse> nope desktop
<intelikey> snadge sorry dosemu is the only one i have much exp with.  and it always worked non-gradus for me...
<mustard5> Jesse, just rough idea not comprehensive specs
<FlannelKing> snadge: did you enable COM emulation in the config file?  I know you have to for the net stuff.
<mustard5> Jesse, hmmm..a desktop system..thats good news
<snadge> yes i did.. im wondering if theres a way i can tell if ubuntu has detected the com ports itself
<Jesse> Asus p4c800-deluxe, so its onboard Gb ethernet, 1GB ram, 2.8GHz pentium 4
<mustard5> Jesse, so what graphics card? cpu?
<mustard5> doh..sorry late typing that one
<Jesse> x800
<nhaines> COM ports ought to be very standard.
<Jesse> I know linux has had trouble with ati hardware
<mustard5> Jesse, yeah
<intelikey> snadge got and old seriel mouse ?
<snadge> i might do
<mustard5> Jesse, since its desktop I wonder whether you could run the install with some extra options
<Whatsisname> hmm i wonder if I should apt-get upgrade up to dapper
<nhaines> Good morning, Toadstool!
<Whatsisname> hopefully it wouldn't biff my computer
<Jesse> mustard5: like what?
<intelikey> anything you can input sig into ttyS0      then   od /dev/ttyS0    and move the mouse
<mustard5> Jesse, try going to the function keys for help on what extra options you can try
<mustard5> Jesse, I would think noapic nolapic or whatever they are
<Toadstool> hi here
<Jesse> noapic?
<mustard5> Jesse, I'm just guessing here mind you :)
<rdw200169> i'm gonna go try flight 5 here in a minute :)
<Whatsisname> snadge what about wine
<nhaines> I needed noacip nolacip for my laptop with ATI and Turion64 processor.
<mustard5> Jesse, when you start the install disk you will see the option to go to help menus with function keys
<Jesse> alright :)
<brosioz_> hi
<brosioz_> how can i known which is the number of serial port that is connected to my router ?
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> nhaines: new HP notebook?
<Whatsisname> just guess
<Whatsisname> if one doesnt work, use the other
<nhaines> Yes, a Compaq Presario some odd v2000z.
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Hehe
<Whatsisname> otherwise consult your motherboard manual
<matthew__> if gaim 2 final get's released before dapper final is released will it get included with dapper?
<lotu5> hello all
<lotu5> is there an ubuntu ppc channel?
<Whatsisname> matthew__, depends on timing
<nhaines> mathew__: probably not.
<lotu5> or is there a kernel channel?
<Whatsisname> maybe if it gets released tomorrow or something
<mustard5> lotu5, I would think there might just be...
<matthew__> Whatsisname - how about next thursday?
<gargas> hi guys i need help with ubuntu am i on the right chanel?
<nhaines> There is #ubuntu-kernel for dev chat.
<lotu5> i'm trying to compile sofmac to get my airportextreme working, but i keep getting an error...
<Whatsisname> how many people here are using the dapper flight thing
<rdw200169> what's the chance that the new macpro laptop will ever work w/i386 linux...
<onkarshinde> Jesse: I gues some display option like cga should help. Not sure though
<nhaines> This is the place, gargas, unless maybe if you need help with Dapper.  :)
<Whatsisname> or are most people holding out on breezy until it is officially launched
<lotu5> nhaines: thanks
<Jesse> onkarshinde: checking now, thanks :)
<kusmuk> hey, what is your choice to burn dvd-rw
<nhaines> I using dapper on my old laptop and Breezy on my new one.
<mustard5> gargas, you are here yes
<Whatsisname> how well does dapper work
<Jhair> Whatsisname: I am running dapper on a vmware virtual machine but keep my machine with breezy
<gargas> ok how can i restore the bar where i can see my open windows when minimized?
<onkarshinde> Whatsisname: I will wait till official release, since I only one PC and it has only one OS installed.
<mustard5> Whatsisname, I'm using it on another partition..but not regularly
<lotu5> so anyone know why i would be getting this error when trying to compile the softmac snapshot?
<lotu5> make[1] : Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15.1/build'
<lotu5> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<Whatsisname> hmm
<Whatsisname> meh, I suppose I can at least wait until the 15th
<nhaines> Whatsisname, I do like it but it does need some work and my network card (a barely-supported one) is being really flakey.
<kusmuk> I think noone saw it so its again : guys, what is your favorite tool to burn/erase dvd+rw?
<mustard5> lotu5, no build-essential package maybe?
<Seveas> lotu5, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<onkarshinde> gargas: Id you see a panel in the bottom, right click, select add to panel and then window list
<Whatsisname> i'm all excited over the new gedit that will be in gnome 2.14
<mustard5> lotu5, ah there you go...Seveas has an answer :)
<Whatsisname> I think i'll just wait till gnome 2.14 is released and just build the whole thing myself
<Seveas> Whatsisname, vim is still better ;)
<intelikey> lotu5 error running ./configure  prior ?
<nhaines> gargas: right-click on your top bar and choose New Panel.
<Whatsisname> screw vim
<Whatsisname> I usually use nano when I'm editing stuff on the remote webserver through ssh
<kadet> what wrong with you
<Whatsisname> but with gedit I can get all the nice pretty syntax highlighting and run it on my local machine
<spikeb> who had the libXp.so.6 problem?
<kadet> Iam not understand
<Whatsisname> and it will save and load to the remote file
<lotu5> mustard5: the problem is that there's no kernel headers package available for 2.6.15
<Seveas> Whatsisname, hint: gedit now also understands sftp:// and ssh:// urls for editing 
<Whatsisname> kusmuk
<Seveas> so no need for nano
<mustard5> gargas, add an applet...to the bottom bar...just trying to remember its name
<Whatsisname> kusmuk, I use k3b
<Whatsisname> what really since when
<Whatsisname> lemme check it out
<lotu5> mustard5: so i dl'ed the kernel source, did make mrproper and then make oldconfig and moved it to /usr/src/linux
<Seveas> Whatsisname, since the one in gnome 2.14
<gargas> ok i found it
<gargas> thanx
<Whatsisname> oh
<lotu5> but its looking fo a modules build dir
<mustard5> lotu5, its beyond my knowledge unfortunately
<Seveas> so one more reason to look forward to it
<spikeb> damn it
<Whatsisname> yeah, thats what I was talking about Seveas
<spikeb> i just found the solution
<spikeb> heh
<Whatsisname> the version in 2.12 doesnt
<Jesse> apparently my machine is special
<lotu5> what was that kernel channel again?
<Jesse> a total short bus
<mustard5> gargas, k..well done :)
<gargas> now an other question how cani install limewire?
<nhaines> Should be #ubuntu-kernel :)
<Whatsisname> ugh you got me all excited :(
<gargas> sorry but i m newbie
<lotu5> heh
<lotu5> thanks
<Jhair> uh?
<Whatsisname> lotu5, #ubuntu-kernel
<mustard5> !tell gargas about limewire
<kusmuk> whatsisname, I think I don't have any KDE now.
<mustard5> gargas, look for a message from ubotu
<Seveas> Whatsisname, upgrade to dapper ;)
<mustard5> gargas, and do this next message first
<tushkee> hey, what's the program he's using at the bottom of his screen? --> http://www.blueblog.org/wp-content/screenshots/xmms/xmms2.png
<mustard5> !tell gargas about java
<mustard5> gargas, so install java..then install limewire
<Whatsisname> kusmuk you don't need all of kde, just the libs
<Whatsisname> its only a couple meg no big deal
<kusmuk> whatisisname, what about gnomebaker?
<kusmuk> did you ever use it?
<Whatsisname> never used it
<mustard5> gargas, if you have further questions just ask in here
<gargas> ok
<gargas> i will
<onkarshinde> Anybody owning a SE (bluetooth) phone willing to try my remote control configuration for Totem?
<mustard5> gargas, have a read right through the guides first
<kusmuk> k, I will firstly try baker. then k3b.
<Whatsisname> ok
<Whatsisname> i should try baker
<gargas> where can i find those guides
<intelikey> xcdroast
<Whatsisname> k3b would be awesome if they'd have two things changed/added
<Whatsisname> xcdroast is ass
<mustard5> gargas, look for a private message from the help bot 'ubotu'
<onkarshinde> gargas: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Whatsisname> if k3b was made "g3b" and if it supported simultaneous burning or multiple recorders
<intelikey> gtoaster
<Jesse> system locks up with noapic nolapic
<gargas> thanx gyus
<gargas> seeya
<spikeb> gtoaster and gnomebake are alright
<onkarshinde> I haven't tried k3b. I am happy with gnome-baker
<nhaines> I like k3b.
<mustard5> Jesse, hmmm
<Whatsisname> spikeb how does gnomebake compare to k3b
<nhaines> Although I'm just using Gnomebaker since my last reinstall.
<spikeb> Whatsisname: i dont remember
<Jesse> what was that vga param you said before?
<intelikey> k3b is to windowish for me...
<Lani2> how can I add soundblaster 16 support to my utuntu installation?
<Lani2> *ubuntu
<mustard5> Jesse, I don't know it ..but its in the function key menus
<Whatsisname> looks like gnomebaker is similar to k3b, in that it is simply a frontend for cdrecord / mkisofs / etc
<onkarshinde> Jesse: Pull out the installation Cd out of drive. And browse it from some other machine. There is an installtion guide on that
<Jesse> I was checking under special machines, and it gave as an example, linux vga=771 noapic nolapic
<intelikey> Whatsisname all of them are
<Jesse> onkarshinde: thanks i'll give it a try
<Whatsisname> intelikey: well, you can use cdrecord then, k3b is basically just drag+drop front end for it
<lotu5> anyone know of a good kernel channel? apparently everyone in ubuntu-kernel is asleep...
<kusmuk> whatisname, wauv, gnomebaker looks awesome. like nero.
<lotu5> or a ppc channel?
<intelikey> Whatsisname yup
<Whatsisname> yeah, I might as well try it out
<mustard5> lotu5, kernel chat is not a big draw for IRC I suppose :)
<Whatsisname> brb grabbing some food
<lotu5> heh
<kusmuk> I'm tryin to have a KDE-free system. I hate it (:
<alheim> hi I have an issue with my sound card..it is no more detected
<lotu5> yeah, maybe a good channel would be kernel-netsex
<mustard5> lotu5, that just might work :)
<intelikey> yeah i'd hate a kde-less system too kusmuk
<intelikey> :)
<spikeb> hey
<spikeb> there's always kubuntu
<onkarshinde> Anybody owning a SE (bluetooth) phone willing to try my remote control configuration for Totem?
<bliss1_> hey
<mustard5> greetings bliss1_
<nhaines> I'd better pop out for some food.
<bliss1_> how do I supply or show a full path to a directory at command line ie to /usr/local/ssl
<chell> just installed dapper drake flight 5 - looks nice so far
<quickblaine> hi, can some one do that thing where you send me the linksabout stuff, for mouse setup, wifi and repos
<bliss1_> mustard5: hi
<mustard5> bliss1_, I'm not understanding the question
<Frogzoo> tell quickblaine about wifi
<Frogzoo> !tell quickblaine about repos
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: What do you mean by full path? Isn't /usr/local/bliss already ful path?
<intelikey> bliss1_ me neither
<intelikey> ?
<Frogzoo> !tell quickblaine about xorg
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: May you are asking about command 'pwd'
<chell> /usr/local/ bliss is the full path indeed
<quickblaine> i didnt get the wifi one. how do i get linux to recognise my mouse?
<Whatsisname> why are you trying to have a kde-free system
<Frogzoo> quickblaine: run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - should pickup your mouse, fingers x'd
<quickblaine> soz, im a noob, dont get that :S
<Frogzoo> tell quickblaine about wifi
<chell> How do I change the default document language in Abiword?
<intelikey> quickblaine use the proper protocal and device in the reconfigure process sujested above ^
<mustard5> bliss1_, ?
<n3m3s1s> hey plz, how do fix this bug plz : http://nemddl.free.fr/Ubuntu/Capture-2.png
<n3m3s1s> -do
<liable> why not have a kde free system :)
<bliss1_> ok I have installed openssl from source with configure make and make install normally at prmpt you type openssl  but at the moment bash cannot find openssl there is a directory in /usr/local/ssl but at prompt command ssl and openssl do not respond
<Whatsisname> because there are many great softwares written that use kde components
<eradik> Another quick question, I have a second backup drive formatted to ntfs, and I am able to access it at root, but i am unable to change permissions using chmod because of chmod saying its a read only FS. How can i fix this please?
<chell> n3m3sls: I can't read french...
<Frogzoo> mshade: click 'details' & repost, svp
<intelikey> liable that's as good of a question as 'why not have a gnome free system?' .
<Whatsisname> although if one was to try and create a "one true GNU system" they'd have to have no kde
<quickblaine> still havent got anything about wifi
<Frogzoo> n3m3s1s: click 'details' & repost, svp
<bliss1_> mustard5: xstation now know as bliss1
<Whatsisname> or a "one true free system"
<liable> intelikey: and the answer is?
<Frogzoo> soz mshade - typo
<n3m3s1s> ok
<Whatsisname> eradik, free ntfs support in linux is beyond shitty
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: Because /usr/local/ssl is not in path
<n3m3s1s> chec: chec: Le schma /schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_workspace_names spcifi pour /apps/panel/applets/applet_12/prefs/display_workspace_names ne contient pas une valeur de schma
<n3m3s1s> chec: chec: Le schma /schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces spcifi pour /apps/panel/applets/applet_12/prefs/display_all_workspaces ne contient pas une valeur de schma
<lotu5> anyone know how to build kernel modules?
<n3m3s1s> sorry.
<Whatsisname> lotu5 they are built when you build the whole kernel
<intelikey> liable the answer is the reverse of the origenal    'why ?'
<liable> no your not, otherwise you wouldnt have done it..
<eradik> so there is no easy way to allow access to my normal account?
<Whatsisname> *you're
<Whatsisname> you can try captive-ntfs
<liable> intelikey: and that answer is why not. because you dont want to i guess..
<n3m3s1s> So Frogzoo ?
<eradik> ok
<eradik> ty
<Whatsisname> the wiser choice would be to format the backup drive with a non-shitty filesystem
<Whatsisname> do you dual boot or is your machine linux only
<quickblaine> !tell quickblaine about wifi
<bliss1_> onkarshinde: thanks so how to make it so it is in path
<onkarshinde> Whatsisname: I choose last option
<lotu5> whatsisname: i'm trying to buidl the softmac module, but it goes into the /lib/modules dir and fails
<eradik> im moving to linux only
<intelikey> liable prezactly.   it is choice.  nothing more.
<Frogzoo> desole n3m3s1s: don't recognise the error
<eradik> but i have data on my backup
<eradik> just backup files
<Whatsisname> onkarshinde, with respect to what, the backup drive?
<eradik> suppose i could copy it to a local directory on my main drive and reformat it
<n3m3s1s> :'(
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: typr followng command to do it temporary 'export PATH=/usr/local/ssl/bin:$PATH'
<Whatsisname> eradik, that would be the best option
<intelikey> liable i have kde and gnome free system,   no x at all.  *shrugs*
<liable> intelikey: why are you asking me anyway. i just countered to another question..
<eradik> thanks
<Whatsisname> intelikey: I bet you don't6
<onkarshinde> Whatsisname: No. The only operating system on my machine is Ubuntu 5.10
<liable> intelikey: yeah yeah, me too..
<intelikey> Whatsisname do you pay when you bet ?
<Whatsisname> a lot of gnome's stuff has nothing to do with X
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: To do that on permanent basis, add same line to ~/.bashrc and ~/.basg_profile
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: Why did you install openssl this way?
<Whatsisname> sure, I will bet you 800 million dollars
<liable> ...
<Frogzoo> n3m3s1s: are you using a gdesklet workspace switcher? maybe remove & problem will go away
<alheim> hi I have an issue with my sound card..it is no more detected
<Tigger_> Hello there,
<Frogzoo> alheim: tried a reboot?
<intelikey> well pay up Whatsisname, cause you just bet....
<onkarshinde> alheim: what sound card?
* intelikey only pays when he loses, not when he bets.
<Whatsisname> lol I don't see any proof that i am incorrect
<Jesse> grrrr,this is troublesom
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: Hello
<alheim> frogzoo nothing related to a rebbot but thanks
<bliss1_> onkarshide: I did not relise I just installed from desktop with configre make and make install how should I do it please ?
<alheim> onkarshinde chipset intel realteck
<intelikey> Whatsisname doesn't matter you bet and you said you pay when you bet.  :)
<Frogzoo> so alheim - what does /var/log/messages say?
<Afief> Is there a way to "easily" update from Breezy to Dapper flight 5? i'm okay with editing config files and using terminal
<intelikey> pay up or shut up....
<Frogzoo> intelikey: bets made on the net aren't really enforceable btw
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: I mean openssl is already installed I guess. If it is not then you should install from Synaptic.
<Tigger_> i have a small problem, i connect using DHCP Connection and connect to a proxy, i surf the web without any problem but i cannot use msn or irc unless i manually add the dns in the /etc/hosts file
<Whatsisname> intelikey: it's usually understood to mean that you only pay when you lose
<Tigger_> how can i solve this
<intelikey> Frogzoo did you read what just happened ?   :)
<onkarshinde> alheim: What exactly problem? Does 'lspci' command shows it?
<Whatsisname> hmm i'm going to give this gnomebaker a quick spin
<intelikey> Whatsisname but i asked you specificly  ;)
<alheim> snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device
<alheim> Mar 12 10:44:24 localhost kernel: [4294708.441000]  snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new
<Afief> Is there a way to "easily" update from Breezy to Dapper flight 5? i'm okay with editing config files and using terminal
<Frogzoo> ;)
<Whatsisname> if it supports multiple burning instances that would rule
<alheim> it actually does not load the modules
<Whatsisname> i could put an end to the multiple user k3b shenanigans
<bozzu> where is notify window in xchat-gnome?
<Frogzoo> !tell Afief about upgrade
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: Have you put proxy settings at 'System->Preferences->Network Proxy'?
<Tigger_> yes
<Tigger_> and that's why i am finding this a wierd problem
<onkarshinde> Afief: That is the easiest way.
<alheim> onkarshinde I see the chipset with lspci
<cassidy> bozzu: it's a plugin
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: ARe you using Gaim for MSN and IRC?
<alheim> onkarshinde 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Tigger_> Gaim
<lotu5> ciao
<onkarshinde> Afief: I would recommend not to upgrade. Wait till final release.
<Afief> onkarshinde: what is? I have no idea how to do it
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: Try configuring Gaim's proxy settings separately
<liable> gotta keep up with the jones's
<Frogzoo> Afief: dapper is beta - so things will break
<Afief> onkarshinde: well, i feel like playing with my system before my second college semester starts again... and i don't feel like loosing what i've installed/downloaded
<St_Iron> hello
<onkarshinde> alheim: Try running alsamixer from command line and see if you haven't accidentally muted some output
<Whatsisname> hmm
<Tigger_> i am not having the problem with gaim only, i am facing this problem in every application that connects to the internet other than the browser, although the dns is okay, if added the ip manually for the repositories in order to use apt-get
<bozzu> cassidy: i have enabled "notification plugin", but it does not seem to work... (someone in my notify list connects to the server -> nothing happens, someone query me -> nothing happens)
<Whatsisname> i think I'm going to have to wait until gnomebaker is a bit more developed before giving it a shot
<onkarshinde> St_Iron: Hi
<St_Iron> hi Whatsisname  :)
<onkarshinde> Whatsisname: I use Gnomebaker from breezy-backports and found no problem
<alheim> onkarshinde when I go in the system preferences for the sound I cannot see my sound card....so when i launch alsa-mixer it says that there is no output available
<cassidy> bozzu: the notification isn't the notify. It's in the notification area (on the panel)
<Whatsisname> greetings St_Iron
<Jesse> hey guys, i've tried burning it again on a 4x cycle
<Whatsisname> what can I do for you
<St_Iron> and hi onkarshinde :)
<Jesse> still getting the grey bar, its basically hanging
<Whatsisname> onkarshinde, i'm not so sure if it will properly handle burning a video DVD, and I don't want to throw away a DVDR on it
<cassidy> bozzu: try the "on screen display" plugin
<Whatsisname> i guess I'll just stick with k3b for now
<onkarshinde> alheim: This is weird
<Whatsisname> looks like theres also another program graveman http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/
<gargas> gyus i need help my /opt file seems to be locked
<bozzu> cassidy: i'll try it. thanks. but... what a notification area is for if it doesn't notify me for events? :)
<Jesse> install still hanging after detection of cd-rom drivers, even after I burned a second cop
<Jesse> any more suggestions?
<Tigger_> what do you think is the problem ?
<cassidy> bozzu: it's a notification but with a tray icon, not using libnotify (i know it's not very clear)
<onkarshinde> Jesse: Wait for some time
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: Did you configure Gaim's proxy settings?
<chell> I've got Dapper Drake Flight 5 right now, will it automatically upgrade to Flight 6, 7 etc. and then to the final product when I run dist-upgrades?
<bliss1_> onkarshinde: export --command not found
<Whatsisname> gargas: are you trying to write to it as a regular user
<gargas> i guess so.
<Whatsisname> chell I would presume so
<gargas> do i have to change user?
<chell> Okay thank you
<Jesse> onkarshinde: so while that grey bar is on the bottom, just leave it for 5 minutes
<onkarshinde> chell: Of course it will, provided your /etc/apt/sources.list contains dapper repos.
<Whatsisname> gargas yes you'll have to elevate your prividges (good way) and edit it, or edit /opt's file permissions (bad way)
<chell> okay thank you too
<Tigger_> ye
<Tigger_> yes
<Whatsisname> sudo will take care of elevating your prevlidges
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: What kind fo network is it?
<gargas> ook
<Tigger_> i am connected to wireless network ( hot spot )
<gargas> sudo is the command line ? the terminal?
<Tigger_> onkarshinde, does this cause problems ?
<Frogzoo> alheim: did you upgrade/recompile your kernel?
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: Not sure if MSN or IRC is blocked on this netwrok.
<Whatsisname> sudo is a command on the command line yes
<Tigger_> i can use msn well on my windows pc
<Whatsisname> sudo will elevate your account to root priveldges, use it with care
<quickblaine69> hi... i have a laptop with ubuntu on, it wont recognise my 2 button Ps/2 no scroll mouse. howdo i make it recognise it?
<Tigger_> using the same network
<bliss1_> onkarshine: you said use export PATH=/usr/local/ssl/bin:$PATH
<bliss1_>  but export command not found
<Whatsisname> quickblaine69, you'd have to set it up in your xorg
<Whatsisname> or just get a usb mouse lol
<Frogzoo> quickblaine69: did you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'   ?
<quickblaine69> no. not yet... is that just in the terminal yeh?
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: On my system I can run export command just fine.
<Frogzoo> quickblaine69: yeh, just in the terminal - it will rewrite your xorg - & will set your mouse settings also
<Tigger_> onkarshinde: but the problem is not in gaim only
<quickblaine69> what is the xorg?
<Whatsisname> xorg is the X server
<Frogzoo> quickblaine69: /etc/X11/xorg.conf - it's the settings for your X server
<Whatsisname> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: Can you surf websites?
<quickblaine69> ok. also, what are the repos things? last night someone told me to check it out, which im doing now... why should i?
<Whatsisname> repos
<Whatsisname> ?
<Tigger_> yes, i can surf websites but i cannot do anything else unless i add the ip of the network manually in the hosts file
<Whatsisname> did they say repositories?
<chell> http://www.y-windows.org/index.html
<Nitro88> hi all
<Whatsisname> greetings
<Nitro88> i've got a problem with flash...
<Frogzoo> quickblaine: repo = repository - they are collections of ubuntu installable software
<RemyLaptop> Hi, I have a rio mp3 player I'm trying to get to work.  I've got the software installed, but I can't get it to detect the player.  Even though it is listed under lsusb
<Nitro88> so, when i go in a website made in flash
<Frogzoo> !tell quickblaine about repos
<Nitro88> it doesn't go
<RemyLaptop> !tell Nitro88 about easyubuntu
<RemyLaptop> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Jesse> hey I let the installer sit for about 5 minutes, and I was getting an error saying that it was not able find drivers comnpatible with my cd-rom drive, or that the cd may not be in the drive and to check and place cd in drive.
<onkarshinde> Tigger_: Sorry, can't help.
<giggsey> I have a WinTV card in my PC, and I am wondering if I can watch TV using it on my ubuntu dapper
<babo> hi guys, I'm trying to set up a socks proxy for websurfing, I've googled it but no luck there ... can anyone point me in the right direction ? pls ?
<remavalu> hi
<babo> it's also not in the wiki ...
<onkarshinde> Jesse: So I guess it is problem with CD drive. Is it anything other than an IDE cdrom?
<Jesse> nope, I have two though, 1 cd-rw and a dvd-rw
<chell> How come Times New Roman looks better in Abiword than in MS Word?
<remavalu> excuse me can I ask you how to install xwpe on ubuntu o.s.?
<Tigger_> anyone can help me with the DNS problem ???
<Jesse> I swapped the cd into the dvd-rw just to make sure
<RemyLaptop> Hi, I have a rio mp3 player I'm trying to get to work.  I've got the software installed, but I can't get it to detect the player.  Even though it is listed under lsusb
<onkarshinde> remavalu: what is xwpe?
<jquixote> hello
<chell> hello
<RemyLaptop> !tell onkarshinde about xwpe
<remavalu> xpwe support c programming
<onkarshinde> RemyLaptop: What software did you install? Is it from Rio?
<bliss1_> onkarshinde: which package does export come with
<RemyLaptop> onkarshinde, I installed the RIO software from the repository
<RemyLaptop> which is that same as what is on sourceforge
<remavalu> no onka...... it's a software like turbo c in winzoz.....
<jquixote> can anyone educate me as to what is going on with this command? (because it's giving me a permission denied error): KVERS=`uname -r` KSRC=/lib/modules/`uname -r`/source debian/rules binary_modules
<RemyLaptop> it's meant to work, but I can't work out how to point it to the right port for it to pick up the player
<remavalu> but i'm new for ubuntu.... now it's difficult for me go on
<RemyLaptop> jquixote are you running it as sudo ?
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: I don't know.
<gargas> i give the command unzip -u LimeWireOther.zip -d /opt/ and i get cannot find or open LimeWireOther.zip, LimeWireOther.zip.zip or LimeWireOther.zip.ZIP.
<gargas>  the file is in my desktop. what am i doing wrong?
<Whatsisname> don't run that ocmmand as sudo it won't work
<Whatsisname> because its a bash command, not an executable command
<RemyLaptop> gargas are you in the desktop directory ?
<Tigger_> No one can help with my DNS problem ???
<Whatsisname> switch to a root shell with sudo -s
<gargas> yes
<Whatsisname> then run that command
<Jesse> nope, it wasn't my dvd-drive, so it must be my cd-rw
<remavalu> can I give you the link of xwpe if anyone is better of me..... of course ;)
<Jesse> for some reason it can't find compativle drivers for it
<Jesse> or it can't detect it properly
<jquixote> Whatsisname: nice1
<onkarshinde> SOmeone help me, I can't handle these many questions at a time. Seveas: where are you?
<RemyLaptop> question:  how can I get an MP3 player to talk to ubuntu ?  anyone done it ?
<Seveas> onkarshinde, hehe 
<jariep1_> hello
<Whatsisname> hi there
<Seveas> Whatsisname, sudo -s is bad, sudo -i is prefered
<remavalu> hi to anyone.... someone can help me in xpwe installation?
<jariep1_> does anybody here have experience with installing reiser4 file system on ubuntu 5.10
<Frogzoo> jariep1_: sigh - if you can't install reiser - you don't need it...
<Whatsisname> hmm yeah -i is much better I agree now after looking at the man page
<RemyLaptop> question:  how can I get an MP3 player to talk to ubuntu ?  anyone done it ?
<Seveas> RemyLaptop, plug it in
<Whatsisname> too many variables in that RemyLaptop
<Whatsisname> plug it in and see what happens
<Seveas> it shoud work ootb, depending on the type of it
<Frogzoo> RemyLaptop: amarok supports ipod out of the box
<remavalu> excuse me what do you use for c programming also included tcp/ip library?
<RemyLaptop> Seveas, I do, nothing happens...
<jariep1_> Frogzoo, yes I do... I have a flatfile wiki that's growing, and reiser would let me add unlimited files to the filesystem
<Seveas> remavalu, vim as editor, gcc as compiler
<Jesse> nevermind, it says the cd-rom could not be mounted
<Seveas> RemyLaptop, what kind of player?
<RemyLaptop> Whatsisname what do you need to know to help you?
<RemyLaptop> Frogzoo it's not an ipod, it's a rio 500
<remavalu> seveas is easy to install?
<chell> Any good free guide on the web to c++ programming in a linux environment?
<Seveas> ah, rio - try banshee or rhythmbox with that
<RemyLaptop> k, thanks
<onkarshinde> Jesse: did you succeed with DVD drive?
<Seveas> remavalu, apt-get install build-essential
<balay> how do i set up syntax highlighment in vi?
<remavalu> so seveas..... excuse me but i'm new for linux :(
<Whatsisname> Remy once you plug it in type lsusb and see what kind of device it is
<Seveas> balay, :syntax on
<Jesse> onkarshinde: nope that wasnt being recognized yet, so it wasn't causing an error, I left it for 5 minutes, and I was saying that my cd could not be mounted
<bliss1_> onkarshide: ok export works so after doing this in temp I can run openssl?
<balay> tks seveas :)
<Whatsisname> chell: programming in c++ is the same in linux for the most part
<Whatsisname> the only difference is where you use signals or you start using GNU\Linux libraries
<chell> all right cheers
<Whatsisname> but then you would consult those specific libraries documentations
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: You should be.
<Whatsisname> if this next DVD is a coaster I'm going to be pissed
<Jesse> I remember seeing somthing about that on the forums, so i'm just checking now
<RemyLaptop> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<remavalu> who has installed xwpe software run on linux?
<jafdet> balay, edit /etc/vim/vimrc and uncomment syntax on
<RemyLaptop> Whatsisname , when I type lsusb I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10047
<bliss1_> onkarshinde: thanks it works now if I want this to happen always what is the full command at prompt
<tuxi> salut
<Whatsisname> looks like your device is a rio something or other
<clast> what is the BurnFREE option in Gnomebaker all about?
<Whatsisname> clast
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: Add the same command to .bashrc and .bash_profile in your home directory
<Whatsisname> burn free is some sort of uh
<remavalu> seveas can i give you the link of xwpe for looking just a few second to programm?
<Whatsisname> dvd media reading checking technology or something
<remavalu> i need a help installation :(
<balay> tks jafdet
<Whatsisname> so the burner doesnt try to burn too fast and stuff like that
<Jesse> anybody know how I can mount my cd-rom to finish install lol
<g0dchild> my opera menus are god ugly- :( whats the deal with it? openmotif?
<Whatsisname> just leave it checked on
<Seveas> remavalu, what is xwpe?
<RemyLaptop> Seveas neither of those apps seem to talk to it...
<RemyLaptop> Whatsisname any other suggestions?
<quickblaine> hi all, thanks for the help, i now have wifi connection on linux. i ran the xorg command you gave me but it still didnt pick up the mouse
<g0dchild> how can i get it to use the WM's styles?
<remavalu> have you ever seen turbo c in windows..... it's similar but for linux
<g0dchild> quickblaine, try setting it to /dev/input/mouse0
<Whatsisname> i forget the command to see what devices appeared in the /dev/ directory
<clast> Whatsisname, k, thanks :) so i guess some hardware vendors call it BurnProof!
<Whatsisname> see if any sdaX's appeared in /dev/
<Whatsisname> when you plugged it in
<remavalu> with that programm i can use c language......
<bliss1_> onkarshinde: you mean this command export PATH=/usr/local/ssl/bin:$PATH
<bliss1_>  (with or without export
<Whatsisname> sometimes removable drives appear as scsi disks when they are plugged in
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: With export
<quickblaine> how do i do that g0dchild?
<Whatsisname> why not make a symlink to /usr/local/ssh/bin/whatever instead of modifying the search path
<onkarshinde> Whatsisname: Do you mean USB drives? Yes, they always appear scsi disks
<Whatsisname> usb drives and mp3 players and whatnot yeah
<remavalu> www.identicalsoftware.com/xwpe/    ----> if someone can help me thanks
<Jesse> during install I get an error message saying it could not mount my cd-rom drive, any ideas?
<Whatsisname> not really, see if you have another cdrom laying around
<Whatsisname> what IDE chipset is your mobo using
<g0dchild> quickblaine, - if u are doing what I think you are doing, then you should be able to set it at /etc/X11/xorg.conf - just find the mouse section and change it
<quickblaine> what do i need to do to get this mouse work? when i move the mouse the trackpad freezes fro a bit so im guessing it recognises it in some respect
<Whatsisname> or sata chipset or whatever
<Frogzoo> Jesse: try booting the install as follows 'linux acpi=off'
<quickblaine> ok, i just change the code yeh?
<g0dchild> quickblaine, - yes, try changing the drivers too
<quickblaine> what do i change it to?
<onkarshinde> remavalu: Must you use and IDE?
<Jesse> frigzii: ill give it a try
<g0dchild> yeah, have the config you have now backed up and try experimenting it with the different dirvers -
<remavalu> yes onkarshide...... for school
<remavalu> engineering information
<jafdet> quickblaine u a
<onkarshinde> remavalu: I even heard that rhide is good. Never tried it though. If GUI is available then Anjuta is best
<Jesse> I'm using an intel chipset on my board
<remavalu> in an other case i don't disturb all the community for this problem.....
<jafdet> quickblaine u can boot in knoppix in graphic mode, view the X11 setting and then implement it in your installation of ubuntu
<Whatsisname> yeah anjuta or kdevelop are good but you need to use X for them
<remavalu> but i must use it :(
<Whatsisname> why must you use it
<remavalu> and I don't know nothing about linux kernel :(
<bornschein> hi, does anybody of you know how to install a passive isdn card (avm fritz card pci) at least i installed it, but i cant send a fax because he doesn't know /dev/modem
<remavalu> i must learn all!
<quickblaine> im in the xorg.conf file now, is this what i need to change: InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
<quickblaine> it wont let me change it
<jafdet> quickblaine, Section "InputDevice"
<remavalu> someone use xwpe?
<quickblaine> yeh. it wont let me change it
<Whatsisname> ah sweet a non coaster
<jafdet> quickblaine, got root?
<quickblaine> root password? yes
<jafdet> and you're trying change it under root account?
<quickblaine> yes
<quickblaine> i think
<quickblaine> im not sure
<jafdet> quickblaine, try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nijan> Hello, I've a lot of problem using apt. I've been trying to install a package, but alway idle on "getting header" or something like that; I've tried to change the repository from de.archive.ubuntu... to it.archive.... But still getting a lot of error after apt-get update: 99% [5 Packages gzip 0]  [In attesa degli header]                                                                 2877B/s 0s
<nijan> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<nijan> ; and idle too.
<g0dchild> are there any packages to download all the cool gnome themes and style?
<g0dchild> its a bother to download them one by one :(
<quickblaine> done the sudo nano thing... what now im just in  terminal with a black bit
<remavalu> someone can help me? I don't know how to run xwpe installation
<chuckyp> morining peoples
<jafdet> quickblaine and there is no config lines?
<gnomefreak> morning
<remavalu> good morning
<g0dchild> !themes
<chuckyp> remavalu, how are you trying t install it?
<bliss1_> onkarshinde: so at the prompt which is bliss1 which is where .bashrc and .bash-profile are I expect I just type export PATH=/usr/local/ssl/bin:$PATH
<quickblaine> no
<g0dchild> gnomefreak, can you suggest any apt-get package that'll download all the cool gnome themes out there?
<quickblaine> np config lines
<remavalu> i don't know.... i have the tar file..... I have extracted it.... and now i don't know how I must do
<remavalu> to use it
<jafdet> quickblaine, hm, are u sure, using the xorg?
<remavalu> yes chuckyp..... i want to install it
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: there isnt one you can use gnome-art that will load the themes from art.gnome.org and you choose
<chuckyp> !tell remavalu about compile
<quickblaine> in terminal i typed in sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chuckyp> remavalu, real th emessage from ubotu
<g0dchild> !kdethemes
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: sudo apt-get install gnome-art for that package
<quickblaine> all o got was a blank thing with a few ^comands at the bottom
<g0dchild> gnomefreak, - done that already ;)
<remavalu> thanks
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: than try kde-look.org
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, you need a leading / so it would be sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jafdet> quickblaine, i see, it means, that u don't have this file
<chuckyp> err quickblaine  *********
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: i know ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<chuckyp> quickblaine, try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<g0dchild> gnomefreak, - have you got opera installed? the menus look terrible- wish if i can gnomize 'em
<chuckyp> g0dchild, possible poke around on opera's site about customizing.
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: i havent been able to install opera since like dec
<chell> what are your opinions on dapper so far?
<g0dchild> pity, since opera keeps getting better and better with every new release.
<quickblaine> chuckyp, got the same result, just blank
<jafdet> quickblaine, do u have /etc/X11/xorg.conf and does it not empty?
<chuckyp> chell, I like it you can check out #ubuntu+1 for chat about it.
<nijan> Hello, I've a lot of problem using apt. I've been trying to install a package, but alway idle on "getting header" or something like that; I've tried to change the repository from de.archive.ubuntu... to it.archive.... But still getting a lot of error after apt-get update: 99% [5 Packages gzip 0]  [In attesa degli header]    2877B/s 0s
<j-linux> So I heard that automatix is bad.  How about easyubuntu?  Any problems with using that?  Or is there another one that people would recommend?
<chuckyp> quickblaine, or ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf and what distro are you running?
<nijan> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<quickblaine> yeh i have that fille and its not blank
<quickblaine> ubuntu 5.10
<chell> is xgl going to be enabled by default in dapper?
<gnomefreak> j-linux: easy ubuntu is safer by a long shot but i perfer to do things by hand its much easier
<green_earz_> hi nige is it true the you run debain ?
<chuckyp> nijan, #ubuntu-it for italian I beleive
<gnomefreak> chell: for dapper dicusstion please join #ubuntu+1
<chell> okay
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: that is correct :)
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jafdet> quickblaine, what right are set on xorg.conf?
<nijan> chuckyp, also .de doesn't work, but idle. Do you think is an italian servers problem?
<g0dchild> #kubuntu
<nige> yes i run debian
<quickblaine> its read only if thats what you mean jafdet
<chuckyp> nijan, I don't know I don't use italian servers.  I don't even know which repos i'm using I think they are the uk repos.
<j-linux> gnomefreak: I help people get started with Ubuntu and there is no way they can do this stuff by hand... I thought automatix was great because it did everything, but I just heard that it's not good... Some people just want everything to work and never know what xorg.conf is... :S
<chuckyp> quickblaine, what is your problem and what distro are you running?
<balay> is there a way to get man pages for the header files of C ? to see their functions specifications .
<gnomefreak> nige: try #debian for help with debian we only support ubuntu here
<jafdet> quickblaine, read-only for everyone? can u say: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> balay: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<remavalu> hi excuseme.... i have a tar package.... but ubuntu package pages gave me deb file
<quickblaine> i am running ubuntu 5.10 and the problem is i cant get it to recognise my mouse, i have to use the trackpad which is really annoying
<remavalu> how can i use deb packages?
<gnomefreak> remavalu: what app?
<chuckyp> !tell remavalu about dpkg
<bjornkri> Any F1 fans here? This may seem off-topic, but the live timing java thing on f1.com doesn't work for me and I was hoping someone might know how to fix it. (It works fine in Firefox in Windows)
<chuckyp> quickblaine, well you need to edit the xorg.conf and there is an input device section in there.
<gnomefreak> remavalu: what package are you looking for a deb for?
<jafdet> quickblaine, and what type of mouse u have?
<quickblaine> yeh but the xorg.conf file is read only
<quickblaine> its a 2 button ps2
<chuckyp> quickblaine, not if you use sudo its not.  Should be writable by root.
<gnomefreak> oh well brb
<jafdet> quickblaine, if u r root, then u can edit it anyway
<chuckyp> quickblaine, i.e. sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or nano which ever you prefer.
<remavalu> the shell say me: selected xwpe package that it wasn't
<snadge> how do i get vmware to compile its kernel modules for breezy ubuntu? :)
<jafdet> chuckyp, he just get black sreen as if this file is empty
<remavalu> read database....... file & directory installed
<snadge> i have install kernel-source-2.6.12 and its still not happy
<remavalu> configured xwpe
<gnomefreak> remavalu: what package are you looking for a tar is not a deb
<chuckyp> remavalu, do sudo apt-get install xwpe
<chuckyp> remavalu, will install the app for you.
<remavalu> i must write that?
<gnomefreak> xwpe in repos?
<quickblaine> i did sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<quickblaine>  and it opened a blank thing
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, its in my dapper repos
<[cro] smiley> how to run a program from console on diferent workspace?
<milamber> lo there, ive got error message from repisitories, 404 file not found 403 forbidden, yesterday it worked today not, temporarily problem ?
<balay> gnomefreak: I already got that , I run : apropos stdio  or apropos scanf , and it doesn't find any man page with that words!
<remavalu> ok i did it.... say 0 file added...... so deb package install me..... & now i must know command to use it?
<chuckyp> [cro] smiley, change workspaces opena console and start the program
<chuckyp> [cro] smiley, or hit alt+F2 in that workspace and type the name of the program.
<jafdet> quickblaine, sudo is working if u r the first user after root in system, or if u in Admin group, maybe u have another users?
<chuckyp> remavalu, your english is really hard to understand you may want to try to join the channel #ubuntu-it
<[cro] smiley> chuckyp, no i want from workspace 1 start a program on workspace 2
<remavalu> yes..... :P
<chuckyp> [cro] smiley, hrm... hold up a sec let me see i'll have to look that one up.
<remavalu> ok chuckyp :P
<[cro] smiley> chuckyp, without changing workspace
<remavalu> thanks a lot ;)
<enkrav> Hello, I noticed a flaw in ubuntu: A user should be able to change his password graphically, but it does not work if he's not in sudoers. He's forced to remember the "passwd" command
<chell> Do you guys know any good website for free music?
<bimberi> enkrav: System -> Preferences -> About Me ??
<manish_m> hello
<balay> chell: free download or free listening?
<kbrooks> FLIGHT5?
<bimberi> kbrooks: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<gnomefreak> balay: did you type word man first?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: flights are alpha releases
<elkbuntu> kbrooks, and #ubuntu+1 is the appropriate place for discussion about it
<balay> gnomefreak: where ?
<gnomefreak> balay: in terminal type man <what you are looking for
<altwizard> hey, Can Any1 tell me why the nvidia drivers take soo long to load when booting into ubuntu ? I mean, the splash screen takes 2 Mins to load
<gnomefreak> balay: like man dpkg  will give you the dpkg man page
<gnomefreak> altwizard: it doesnt :( but you can get rid of the splash screen
<[Leo] > hi all
<fer> hello
<altwizard> gnomefreak: Do You know if there is a howto on howto ( :p) remove it??
<sebastian> guys
<sebastian> i have a networking question
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell altwizard about nvidia
<balay> yeah , I've try : man stdio.h , man glibc , man libc , and there's no results , that's wy I tried to look for those keywords in man pages ( apropros glibc/libc/etc) . And i got no results
<gnomefreak> altwizard: its on that page
<sebastian> what is the best/quickest/cheapest way to set up wireless netwwork at home?
<kingfisher> hi all
<gnomefreak> balay: did you try man apropos?
<[Leo] > sebastian: with or without encryption?
<elkbuntu> sebastian, if it's not specifically an ubuntu question, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chell> rythmbox rules... just listening to virgin
<sebastian> [Leo] , without encryption
<Nogimics> What's the difference between Unix and Linux?
<balay> yeah , but didn't actually read it lol . I'll do that now . tks
<roccociro> #-ubuntu-it
<chuckyp> [cro] smiley, there is something called matched windows you could use but I think its dated.
<elkbuntu> Nogimics, there's no one difference
<gnomefreak> Nogimics: unix is the backing of linux like dos is the backing of windows
<chuckyp> [cro] smiley, http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie
* Nogimics scratches head
<roccociro> #debia-it
<roccociro> #debian-it
<Nogimics> so who made unix?
<chuckyp> Nogimics, its not really the backing its the daddy.
<meta> nogimics - Unix systems were designed in the old days in academic and commercial places, like Bell Labs and MIT
<gnomefreak> Nogimics: this is better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<[cro] smiley> chuckyp, thanx ill try
<Nogimics> heh ok gnomefreak
<chuckyp> [cro] smiley, I don't know if there is a better way perhaps check in #gnome
<meta> nogimics - and when people like Stallman saw it was going to be commercialised they decided to make it free with GNU (GNU is Not Unix) with the same design principals, but different code
<chuckyp> [cro] smiley, there might be something built in.
<chuckyp> meta, you forgot linus
<remavalu> gcc is included in ubuntu?
<[cro] smiley> chuckyp, ok thax a lot
<chuckyp> [cro] smiley, np
<blrich> can someone point me to a good howto/manual for setting up apache2 on ubuntu? i've come from gentoo and it seems to be very different
<chuckyp> remavalu, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<meta> remavalu - not by default, "apt-get build-essentials"
<elkbuntu> remavalu, sort of, it doesnt install by default but it's on the CD. you can install it by installing the 'build-essential' package
<remavalu> thanks
<elkbuntu> blrich, it's not hard, in fact, it's so easy it's not funny
<meta> chuckyp - linus only comes in using GPL in 1990-1 whereas Stallman is doing his stuff in the 80s, I start the story at Stallman.... not to say linus is unimportant, just that's where the story starts
<blrich> elkbuntu, okay, but i just don't know where to start
<chell> where can I get "rar" for ubuntu? It's not in the repos...
<gnomefreak> guys #ubuntu-offtopic please
<elkbuntu> blrich, i'll explain in pm
<Nogimics> meta and people thought we were discussing this in #ubuntu-offtopic lol
<blrich> elkbuntu, i used to install apache2 raw and used the apache2 guide for setting it up, ubuntu seems to set up the configuration for it very differently
<blrich> elkbuntu, okay thanks
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell chell about rar
<brach> Just a humble input of something prolly already known...im on Dapper Drake flight5 i386 live cd w/ a built by ATI 9600xt gfxcard   and all my screensavers are flickering bad (epilepsy bad)
<chell> I don't want to access them via the unpacker software... I need the commandline tool "rar"
<gnomefreak> brach: #ubuntu+1 is for dapper
<brach> whoops
<brach> heh
<kbrooks> question.
<Nogimics> I guess nobody wants to chat about it in that room gnomefreak and I would like to know :D
<elkbuntu> blrich, are you gettitng my PM?
<altwizard> Could Any1 tell me if there is why  AmaroK  and for that matter anything that uses sound dosnt seem to give any audio output after running a previous program that uses sound
<gnomefreak> Nogimics: ask meta to join you in there and to tell you everything all over again or scroll
<nhaines> ubotu tell nhaines about rar
<elkbuntu> altwizard, make sure alsa is the output engine
<kbrooks> is itt fair if  a ubuntu member kicks anyone out of here just because they speak out against them? *wondering*
<Gorth-> Is it possible to install Ubuntu _onto_ a fat32 partition?
<gnomefreak> chell: your looking for a cli unpacking tool for rars?
<chell> no. I want to install a program that requires "rar"
<kbrooks> Gorth-, No. At least, I don't think so.
<tux> o
<Gorth-> kbrooks: ahh ok, I was hoping it was possible to do so via. some sort of loopback
<altwizard> elkbuntu : Should alsa be  the output engine in all the software?
<chell> so any idea where I can get that?
<kbrooks> Gorth-, permissioins on a fat32 filesystem are limited to 644 (read/write, read, read)
<chuckyp> Gorth-, you could probably do it as an img on fat32.  Would be pointless though.
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: well depends who and what was said but still this convo needs to be between you and that person in #ubuntu-offtopic or better yet privately
<chuckyp> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<blrich> elkbuntu, i am getting your PM, and replying, but you don't seem to be able to see it
<chuckyp> chell, ^^^^^^^^^^
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, it
<elkbuntu> altwizard, i dont know about all the software, but it's what i needed to make amarok work
<kbrooks> er
<chell> I do not want to access RAR files through the archive manager
<Gorth-> chuckyp: yeah, that was what I was thinking. Why would it be pointless? ;)
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, its a question.
<gnomefreak> chell: do you want to make a rar file?
<nhaines> No, it couldn't really be done on a FAT32 fs as an image, because there's a 2.1GB file limit and Ubuntu takes up that much just for a basic install.
<elkbuntu> blrich, is your nick registered on freenode?
<blrich> elkbuntu, that would be it
<chuckyp> Gorth-, There are all sorts of reasons that I don't really want to get into here.
<kbrooks> chuckyp, hah.
<chuckyp> Gorth-, maybe some people on #ubuntu-offtopic
<chell> again no. I have a progam here right. It requires a tool named "rar" (it's a command line tool) to run
<blrich> elkbuntu, reg'd now
<Gorth-> chuckyp: That's ok.
<chuckyp> !tell chell about rar
<kbrooks> nhaines, there isnt a 2.1gb file limit on fat32. were you thinking about fat?
<xbit_> hello. i'm new in linux at all, and i've got lot of questions. the first one: how can i get acces to my ntfs partitions?
<chuckyp> chell, rar is a compressed file?
<chell> there IS a command line tool. It is called rar
<chell> I need it
<kbrooks> xbit_, well, see the topic.
<chuckyp> chell, well if you would read the fn link you would have it already
<nhaines> Oh, on FAT32 is it 4.xGB?
<chell> really?
<kbrooks> nhaines, No.
<sp3ed> anyone knows what the "$str" means in shellscript?
<kbrooks> nhaines,  fat32 worked for me on a 20gb hd
<sp3ed> i mean what the " " dose
<kbrooks> nhaines, (in windows)
<chell> I did read it
<chuckyp> chell, really because its riht here in the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<chell> I read it
<chuckyp> Well then I can't help you.
<chell> it doesn't say where or how to get the nonfree rar tool
<nhaines> kbrooks, I not talking about partition size limits, I'm talking about file size limits.
<gnomefreak> sp3ed: check the abs guide in your repos or try #ubuntu-offtopic for programming needs
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<chuckyp> chell, if you refuse to read the link i'm not going to waste the time explaining it.  I even sent you a direct link to the section you need to read.
<gnomefreak> it says non-free adn gives a link
<jetscreamer> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=184006
<chell> I did read the link mate
<kbrooks> nhaines, well, i havent testred that on win32
<ppd> hi. what program do you use for recording from your analogue tv card?
<chell> sorrsy
<chell> I am just having a bad day
<kbrooks> nhaines, and now: what is the partition size limit for fat32?
<jetscreamer> You cannot create a file larger than (2^32)-1 bytes (this is one byte less than 4 GB) on a FAT32 partition.
<jetscreamer> 2tb i think
<jetscreamer> The maximum disk size is approximately 8 terabytes when you take into account the following variables: The maximum possible number of clusters on a FAT32 volume is 268,435,445, and there is a maximum of 32 KB per cluster, along with the space required for the file allocation table (FAT).
<jafdet> chell http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rar
<chuckyp> Gorth-, http://www.maxpc.co.uk/tips/default.asp?pagetypeid=2&articleid=7192&subsectionid=718&subsubsectionid=563 there good read for your fat32 idea
<kbrooks> jafdet, dont recommend this ubuntu guide
<Lani2> I've searched the forums trying to find out how to install MySQL5, but there are references to alot of things that I don't understand and some suggests that I should compile it myself, are there no package for MySQL5?
<jafdet> kbrooks, why?
<kbrooks> its (no, you dont need to apologize) out of date and unofficial
<chuckyp> !mysql5
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<chuckyp> Lani2, there is something about it in the wiki
<jafdet> kbrooks, ok, tnx
<chuckyp> Lani2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MYSQL5FromSource
<kbrooks> jafdet, let me check though
<Lani2> chuckyp: yes, but in the forums they suggest against doing that?
<chuckyp> Lani2, against doing it from source?
<chuckyp> Lani2, why?
<kbrooks> jafdet, yeah checked the site and its the old ubuntu guide
<kbrooks> jafdet, i wasnt sure if i was right.
<nhaines> Ah, a fellow Californian.  Welcome, subadditive.  :)
<Lani2> chuckyp: because it only has default language encoding and is compiled in with static linking that breaks many stuff and so on
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<kbrooks> jafdet, ^^^
<chuckyp> Lani2, well then I don't know how else you'd do it unless you find a deb somewhere.
<jafdet> kbrooks, i see
<Lani2> chukyp: yes they say that there is a deb, that have worked for many people, but I don't eaven know what a deb is?
<chuckyp> !tell Lani2 about deb
<gnomefreak> what app are we looking for?
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, mysql5
<gnomefreak> ill look for a deb
<chuckyp> Lani2, a deb is just a package that installs the software for you.
<Lani2> chuckyp: ah ok
<nhaines> I have a question.  I need to specify the default gateway device for one of my Breezy computers.  On startup, it has no network connection, but going into network-admin and selecting eth0 makes it all work.
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: you on breezy by chance?
<Howitzer> Is it possible to have only the nautilus file browser on xubuntu, and not have the nautilus desktop?
<Howitzer> like still being able to right-click for the menu and so on
<gnomefreak> Lani2: are you on breezy also?
<bjornkri> I'm trying to make something, but almost immediately I get the following "error cfgfile.c:35:20: error: curses.h: No such file or directory" and then everything goes down the tubes. Does this mean anything to anyone?
<Howitzer> bjornkri, sudo apt-get install curses
<Lani2> gnomefreak: eh, i think so ;)
<jafdet> Lani2, actuly deb is just an ar archive
<dsas> Howitzer: yes i believe so, you'll just have to make sure that nautilus isn't set to start up when you login.
<Lani2> gnomefreak: i've started to understand that ubuntu names there versions? so that 5.10 is named breezy? is that asumption correct?
<gnomefreak> Lani2: apt-cache search shows me mysql5 but im not on breezy what does yours say when you run that
<gnomefreak> Lani2: yes
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, really I don't see it.
<bjornkri> Howitzer: no such thing, but there is something called libcurses4, how does that sound?
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: on dapper?
<Howitzer> dsas, but when i start nautilus in the term, i get the usual ubuntu desktop with its wallpaper and icons
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, what'd you search for?  yeah on dapper
<gnomefreak> let me policy for it
<Howitzer> bjornkri, yep that's the one
<chuckyp> err never mind.
<bjornkri> libncurses, actually
<dsas> Howitzer: i think you have to use nautilus --no-desktop or something
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> ty
<chuckyp> Lani2, try apt-cache search mysql-server
<Ropechoborra> In wich directory is located my ntfs partition??
<nhaines> Lani2, they're codenames.  :)  Breezy Badger is the current release, and Dapper Drake will be the next one in April or May.
<Howitzer> woo
<Howitzer> it worked
<Howitzer> thanks a lot!
<dsas> Howitzer: no probs.
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, its not in any directory yet.  Unless you mounted it
<chuckyp> !tell Ropechoborra about ntfs
<Lani2> chuckyup: i only get version 4.1 when i do a apt-cache search
<Lani2> nhaines: ok :)
<chuckyp> Lani2, when you do a search for mysql-server
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: its in main repo for dapper apt-cache policy mysql-client-5.0 :)
<chuckyp> ?
<Lani2> chuckyp: yes
<Ropechoborra> chuckyp, Ajap, so i type "mount /mnt /<what?>
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, I know i found it I wasn't seeing it searching for mysql I had to search for mysql-server
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, just read the site that ubotu sent you.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ropechoborra> chuckyp,  ok thankx
<gnomefreak> the thing im thinking is i dont think breezy came with 5.0 (not really sure though)
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, it will explain stuff better than i will.
<irma> hai
<chuckyp> Lani2, yeah I don't believe 5 is availible.  unless through a backport for breezy but you may be able to find a deb and install that.
<irma> hai
<Lani2> chuckyp: ok, but drapper drake isn't final? and maybe nothing for a linux newbe to install at this time?
<gnomefreak> Lani2: correct
<Lani2> ok
<gnomefreak> dapper not drapper
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Lani2> ah ok :)
<kbrooks> Lani2, dapper drake might not be released on april 20. it might be in may (6 week proposal...)
<nhaines> Lani2, dapper is scheduled for 20 April 2006, but may be delayed 6 weeks to add more polish.  They'll make that decision soon.
<SeriousSven> good afternoon, has anyone some information on the Intel 875i chipset? (canterwood)
<SeriousSven> cuz Ubuntu works
<kbrooks> nhaines, in 2 days, actually.
<gnomefreak> tuesday :)
<kbrooks> nhaines, two meetings on tuesday
<messi[ah] > hey guys.. can anyone help me with this: http://www.phpfi.com/106840 im trying to install atk .. compiled glib 2.9.6 by myself but its still complaining.. ?
<SeriousSven> but no other distro works with my chipset...
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<chuckyp> Lani2, you can try these but they are not official
<chuckyp> Lani2, http://packages.dotdeb.org/dists/sarge/mysql-5.0/
<elkbuntu> we shouldnt speculate too much just yet
<nhaines> nhaines, acording to the sabdfl, it'll be decided by the Technical and Community Councils a week after Tuesday.
<kbrooks> chuckyp, do not recommend that.
<gnomefreak> nhaines: gets the mailing list too yay finally someone other than me :)
<Lani2> chuckyp: I also just found that page :) so it's safe to install debian packages with ubuntu as ubuntu is derivered from debian?
<nhaines> kbrooks Actually, I suppose it'll be "by the end of the week" that we'll know.  :)
<gnomefreak> Lani2: not really
<nhaines> gnomefreak, best way to keep up to date.  :)
<gnomefreak> yes it is :)
<elkbuntu> Lani2, chuckyp it is not always recommended. you do so at your own risk
<chuckyp> Lani2, Like I said its not official and it won't be supported.  Its kinda enter at your own risk type thing.
<gnomefreak> Lani2: hold on i might just have something for ya
<_a-dam> has anyone had success configuring freenet on Ubuntu?
<Lani2> well i just installed ubuntu to use it with mysql5, php and ruby on rails, so if i can't get that to work I might as well give it a try
<Lani2> and to learn some linux :)
<nhaines> Lani2, debian packages are not always compatible with Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> mysql5.0 can _only_ be installed by compiling
<Lani2> ok, i can see some people in the forum that says that they have used the deb package with success
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28mysql%29
<Ropechoborra> How do i switch work spaces with the keyboard ?
<gnomefreak> unless Seveas packaged it i know he has lamp but not sure what version of mysql he has in it
<Ropechoborra> In graph mode
<nhaines> Ctrl-Alt-Left or Right
<Ropechoborra> Love ya
<Ropechoborra> =)
<elkbuntu> !lamp
<ubotu> I heard lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tarzeau> does someone use qc-usb-source on 2.6 kernels?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, dapper has mysql 5
<Seveas> I though breezy had it too - but could be wrong
<gnomefreak> Seveas: this person is on breezy
<rysiek|pl> hi there, guys
<chuckyp> Seveas, yes its availible in the repos as well as 4
<elkbuntu> moin seveas!
<gnomefreak> the wiki says it has to be compiled in 5.10
<_a-dam> looking for help with freenet
<Seveas> ah, breezy hasn't
<elkbuntu> not even in backports?
<Seveas> no
<elkbuntu> phpmyadmin looks and acts weird with 5 too i've noticed
<Lani2> everything that has worked so well untill know, i really started to like ubuntu, everything was so easy, but someone in here warned me that that was not always the case ;)
<gargas> sorry gyus can you suggest any mp3 player?
<richardv> hello... do anyone can help ? do where I see the list of packages to install xgl ?
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<richardv> tks...
<chuckyp> gargas, rythmbox
<messi[ah] > only on dapper `?
<messi[ah] > sad
<Marlun> If I install something from source-code into my home directory, is there a special way of "uninstalling" it or can I just remove the files?
<takedown> gargas: amarok, xmms
<ViennaLinux> what xorg version comes with ubuntu???
<Seveas> Marlun, just remove
<Marlun> Seveas: ok, thanks
<rysiek|pl> ok, anybody knows, why these are FALSE during boot-up (they're in the /etc/init.d/usplash script): 1. pidof usplash > /dev/null 2. [ "$(fgconsole 2>/dev/null)" = "8" ] 
<Seveas> ViennaLinux, dapper: 7.0 breezy: 6.8.2 which actually is close to 6.9 and 7
<ViennaLinux> Seveas: thx
<Marlun> Anyone knows if there is a bugzilla irc channel somewhere?
<rysiek|pl> they're responsible for the console font not being set properly :)
<gnomefreak> Marlun: ubuntu doesnt use bugzilla any longer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Marlun> gnomefreak: the question doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu =) I just wanted to know if theres a bugzilla irc channel somewhere :)
* gnomefreak kind of liking launchpad for bugs ;) everything in one place is great
<gnomefreak> Marlun: there might be did you try #bugzilla????
<grogoreo> hi
<rysiek|pl> 'ello
<nhaines> Hi, grogoreo.  :)
<Marlun> gnomefreak: yeah ;P
<gnomefreak> Marlun: questions unrelated to ubuntu please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, its on irc.mozilla.org
<grogoreo> if I dist-upgraded my current breezy install to dapper flight, would it be easy enough to then dist-upgrade to the proper Dapper when it comes out?
<rysiek|pl> yep
<nhaines> You just do normal updates until then, grogoreo.  :)
<rysiek|pl> you won't even have to change the repos in sources.list
<nhaines> Well, a dist-upgrade is needed now and again, but basically everything stays the same, all the repos and everything.
<rysiek|pl> I always do dist-upgrade rather than just upgrade
<unimatrix9> hello
<rysiek|pl> yell'oh
<gnomefreak> me too it gets everything at one time :)
<unimatrix9> any one here used the ubuntu live cd 5.10
<Sparky34> hi
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<grogoreo> nhaines, so I would just do:    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper    or    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-flight?
<Sparky34> no, i have installed kubuntu on my computer
<unimatrix9> i get an error with gparted, did some ine get that too?
<nhaines> grogoreo, just dapper.
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: are you sure you want to upgrade to dapper now?
<grogoreo> nhaines, ok, thanks
<Gambit-> hey guys
<nhaines> grogoreo, but please be aware that dapper is not too stable yet.
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, I hear it's quite stable
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: who you hear that from?
<Gambit-> someone have a list of repositories for 5.10 including universal and multiverse?
<grogoreo> just reading on forums
<grogoreo> isn't it?
<nhaines> grogoreo, your experience will probably vary pretty wildly, and even from day to day.
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: its not stable (in the sense that it can break and render you ubuntuless at any time)
<nhaines> grogoreo, there's still a lot of shifting around and tweaking to do, so things can break and just not work for a few days.  I would hesitate to install it on my only computer.
<grogoreo> nhaines, gnomefreak: ok, I'll try it out on another computer then. Thanks guys
<gnomefreak> they have alot of work to do on OOo
<drshiv> How do I install the new icons that I downloaded?
<Gambit-> If I put a packages line in my sources.list file as "main restricted universe multiverse" will it pull in all pacakges?
<Ropechoborra> got a problem... i want to install my video card driver, in the readme.txt says 2.  Go to the directory where you saved the driver package and type:
<Ropechoborra>         a.  rpm -i dri-I915-v1.1-20041217.i386.rpm
<Ropechoborra>         Note:  The console prompt will reappear in a few moments
<Ropechoborra>  but when i do that is says Command not found
<nhaines> Gambit-, yes.
<k31th> Hi, my squirrelmail is not working its picking up mail fine but not sending it... I logged onto the mailserver locally using telnet to port 25 and i could send mail fine
<Gambit-> nhaines, so I don't need to have multiple lines?
<k31th> but SM wont send it. Any ideals ?
* Spee_Der is very please with Dapper Drake Flight 5.
<nhaines> Gambit-, Nope.  :)
<Gambit-> nhaines, heh ok, let me try to put all that together.
<rysiek|pl> Ropechoborra: Ubuntu is a *.deb, not *.rpm, based distribution
<gnomefreak> brb gonna work on homepage
<Ropechoborra> rysiek|pl,  how do i convert the file then... ?
<rysiek|pl> Ropechoborra: so id doesn't use the rpm command
<rysiek|pl> Ropechoborra: alien it :]  just read man alien
<rysiek|pl> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<nhaines> Ropechoborra, You can't convert it.  You can use the alien command but it is not guarenteeed to work.
<Ropechoborra> Oka =)
<Gambit-> warning, alien may hug your face and implant things in your tummy.
<rysiek|pl> Ropechoborra: but I would look for a deb file from the driver vendor
<snadge> how do i turn my ubuntu kernel source package into one which allows me to add other modules etc to it?
<bunniears2> hey everyone#
<bunniears2> can someone tell me what this means: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<nhaines> bunniears2, it means you must install build-essentials
<sophtpaw> when i click on wineExplorer the computer just freezes up now
<bunniears2> ty :)
<chuckyp> bunniears2, you need the package build-essential   NO S
<bunniears2> installing now :)
<snadge> im having trouble building the kqemu part of qemu.. has anyone here got this working before?
<kbrooks> chuckyp, hey, NO CAPS.
<bunniears2> thanks chuckyp & nhaines
<toxic_> Hi, quick bash Q. Having a simple bash script, why do I need to call: bash myscript and not use ./myscipt ?
<sophtpaw> when i try and open Explorer using wine the computer freezes up; this has just happened overnite.
<chuckyp> kbrooks, i like caps everyone says build-essentials when its build-essential
<sophtpaw> Can someone tell me why this might be
<Ropechoborra> If you want to convert packages into debian packages, you will need the dpkg, dpkg-dev <-- I already have that... dont i ?
<chuckyp> kbrooks, and it confuses people.
<nhaines> Grr, I always--every single time--forget if there's an s or not.  :)
<kbrooks> chuckyp, a factoid?
<rysiek|pl> Ropechorra: apt-get install dpkg-dev
<Ropechoborra> oka
<sophtpaw> i installed kubuntu on my other partition, the buggy 6.04 version, could that possibly have infected my system?
<rysiek|pl> (do it as root, of course :) )
<toxic_> Having a simple bash script, why do I need to call: bash myscript and not use ./myscipt ?
<sophtpaw> anyone?
<rysiek|pl> sophtpaw: no, rather unlikely
<Whatsisname> toxic_,
<bjornkri> is it executable?
<Whatsisname> is it executable
<Gambit-> toxic_, place the directory the script is in in your path.
<rysiek|pl> what do you mean by "infected", sophtpaw
<Whatsisname> Gambit-, that is a bad solution
<sophtpaw> does wine just grind to a halt after a certain amount of use
<toxic_> Whatsisname, oh .. Thanks
<Gambit-> toxic_, but be careful, it's easy to open yourself to problems that way.
<toxic_> Gambit-, I'll probably just move the script to the bash path I guess
<sophtpaw> rysiek|pl: well that kubuntu is buggy and in some way is affecting the performance of Breezy in Ubuntu
<Whatsisname> toxic_, just make it executable
<bjornkri> !wine
<karachi> hi, Can anyone guide me regarding "Asterisk-Installation" on Ubuntu
<Whatsisname> or run sh whateverbashscriptnameis
<sophtpaw> I know ludicrous idea - just grasping at straws
<karachi> I have doenloaded it
<karachi> hi, Can anyone guide me regarding "Asterisk-Installation" on Ubuntu
<sophtpaw> ...for an explanation
<toxic_> Whatsisname, thx
<Whatsisname> because even if the path environment variable points to wherever said script is
<rysiek|pl> sophtpaw: no, it's impossible, IMHO
<Whatsisname> again, if it doesnt have executable file permission set, its not going to run
<Whatsisname> simple as that
<rysiek|pl> sophtpaw: if it uses a different partition - it uses different config files, different executables and so on
<sophtpaw> well, you got any ideas why apparently suddenly i can't use Explorere
<karachi> Have anyone ever installed a working Asterisk VoIP PBX on UBUNTU ??
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, because its a windows app.
<sophtpaw> chuckyp: like i said i use wineExplorer
<sophtpaw> obviously...
<karachi> I have downloaded the source of Asterisk VoIP PBX but can not get it perfectly installed
<sophtpaw> is it expected that it would just cease after some time
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, I dunnomaybe ask the wine poeple. I don't use that app and wine is buggy.
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, #winehq
<sophtpaw> ok! thx!
<chuckyp> !tell karachi about anyone
<dollar> everyone.. can u please tell me how to change my root password and also my user password because i think my friends have them and said they could hack into my system
<Whatsisname> use the passwd command
<nhaines> dollar, there is no root password.  The account is disabled.
<chuckyp> dollar, well if you never set a root password you don't have one
<sophtpaw> what would be the way to uninstall wineExplorer if i wanted to start fresh again
<Whatsisname> and it looks like its time to find some new friends
<karachi> Asterisk VoIP PBX Installation ???
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, I thnk wine has an unistaller but i'm not sure.,
<karachi> Asterisk VoIP PBX Installation ???
<rysiek|pl> dollar: passwd
<rysiek|pl> if you execute that as a user, you'll change the password for that user
<dollar> no they're teasing me ... they installed linux for me and i know nothing abt it
<nhaines> karachi, no one here seems to have experience with Asterisk.  Perhaps you could try the Ubuntu forums?
<Whatsisname> then look up the usage for the passwd command
<Whatsisname> man passwd
<sophtpaw> chuckyp: ok, i'm asking winehq, maybe they'll know
<karachi> ok thanks nhaines
<dollar> and i know there's a root password cuz when we installed linux it asked to put a root password
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, yeah they would know for sure.  My buddy is not online right now I'd ask him he's a wine freak.
<karachi> how to search for Ubuntu Forums
<chuckyp> dollar, well are you running ubuntu?
<chuckyp> karachi, click on "search"
<dollar> yeah but with KDE
<chuckyp> dollar, so
<nhaines> dollar, then they did an expert install.  Try typing 'sudo passwd'
<chuckyp> dollar, the only password it asked for was your user password
<nhaines> No, that doesn't work, does it?
<nhaines> Bummer.  :)
<nijan> Hello, I'm trying to play some mp3 from amarok. I'm using gstreamer as engine and osssink for output, it seems to work, but if I try to use alsasink it fails. Using ossink, but it disallow me for reproducing any sound from other media player saying the sound server is already in use. What should I look for?
<sophtpaw> thx chuckyp- there should be some winefreaks over at #winehq too, : )
<chuckyp> dollar, well change the passwd of your user.
<dollar> don't tell me so man.. i know nothin abt linux,,, i spent 30 min to find where i can get ur support :P
<chuckyp> dollar, then to be sure you can sudo passwd  to change the passwd for root.
<Gambit-> hmmm
<chuckyp> dollar, well if you open a terminal and type in man passwd it will tell you how to use it.  then you hit q to quit
<Gambit-> On a fresh 5.10 system I do a apt-get upgrade, and it says two packages have been kept back, any ideas what that means?
<Whatsisname> it means it won't upgrade them for some "good" reason
<chuckyp> Gambit-, it means those packages where kept back.
<nhaines> Gambit-, it means that there were dependancy problems and you should use apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Gambit-> ok, like previous dependencies requiring that version?
<Gambit-> ahh
<dollar> yeah i changed the user password
<Whatsisname> an example "good" reason is becuase it knows it will break something if it upgrades
<Gambit-> should I do dist-upgrade and then upgrade, or upgrade and then dist-upgrade?
<dollar> i'm gonna try sude passwd now
<dollar> thx u guys
<nhaines> Just dist-upgrade.
<Whatsisname> do you want to use dapper
<Gambit-> dist-upgrade does upgrade underneath?
<Whatsisname> because thats what dist-upgrade will do
<Gambit-> I think for production staying on 5.10 atm is the smart thing to do, yes?
<Whatsisname> or, at least thats what its meant to do
<Whatsisname> yes
<Whatsisname> then just do upgrade
<nhaines> Gambit-, upgrade has a built-in safety check.
<Whatsisname> don't dist-upgrade
<Ropechoborra> how do i install my video drivers (the file is .tar.gz) ??
<Whatsisname> dist-upgrade will upgrade everything and not care about things breaking
<nhaines> Gambit-, something changed that is more major, so you can either use dist-upgrade, or just upgrade and go into Synaptic and check on the held-back packages.
<chuckyp> Whatsisname, actually dist-upgrade is the smart way of upgrading.
<kbrooks> Whatsisname, wrong.
<nhaines> Gambit-, Whatsisname is not correct about it upgrading to Dapper.
<Gambit-> or whether you're upgrading from release to a middle version?
<chuckyp> Whatsisname, and upgrade just upgrades installed packages.
<Whatsisname> Ropechoborra, unpack them using tar then read the INSTALL file contained within
<chuckyp> Gambit-, what you want to do after install of breezy for production.  then apt-get update  then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gambit-> hmm
<chuckyp> Gambit-, dist-upgrade does a smart upgrade and removal of un needed packages.  If you don't believe me do a man apt-get and read.
<Gambit-> well wtf, it's a vanilla system, only thing lost if it all dies in flames is my time :D
<Gambit-> yeah I'm pulling up man pages as we speak :)
<Ropechoborra> Whatsisname, i unpack it in graphic mode, you mean Install.sh ?
<Whatsisname> no i mean INSTALL
<chuckyp> Gambit-, vanilla system is probably just terminal no x no desktop apps.
<Ropechoborra> MM
<Gambit-> chuckyp, not probably, it is.
<Whatsisname> it will contain installation instructions
<nhaines> Gambit-, once Dapper comes out, you can use dist-upgrade to update your Breezy system.  But you must first manually change your repositories, or it'll stay as Breezy.
<nhaines> Gambit-, so it is quite safe (as far as not surprising you with a development release!).
<Ropechoborra> Whatsisname, cant find it :(
<Gambit-> nhaines, This machine's getting configured and then sent out into the wild, patching opportunities will be pretty slim afterwards.
<Whatsisname> what kind of video card drivers are you trying to install
<nhaines> Gambit-, my main point is that dist-upgrade won't suddenly throw you ahead into dapper.
<Gambit-> nhaines, Right, that's an important detail, and more in line with what I'd expect :)
<Ropechoborra> The file is called i915Graphics.tar.gz and its the official driver for an oboard intel video card
<Gambit-> nhaines, it's all based on whats in the sources.list file anyways, isn't it?
<zipper> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<nhaines> Gambit-, yes, precisely.
<Whatsisname> did you look for instructions on intels site
<Gambit-> nhaines, cheers for the info :)
<Ropechoborra> Yeap... Ill paste the line i dont understand
<chuckyp> 915 drivers are in apt I thought
<Ropechoborra> 1.  Ensure the X-server is not currently running.
<Ropechoborra> 2.  Go to the directory where you saved the driver package and type:
<Ropechoborra>         a.  rpm -i dri-I915-v1.1-20041217.i386.rpm
<Ropechoborra>         Note:  The console prompt will reappear in a few moments
<nhaines> Gambit-, I hope it helped.  :)
* Gambit- wonders why apt-get dist-upgrade is installing perl :D
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/i915Driver
<chuckyp> there follo that
<Ropechoborra> There is no file called that way ! =(
<Gambit-> It'd be nice if there was the option to spit out a dependency tree for the upgrades, instead of just a list...
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, follow the link in the wiki
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<Whatsisname> Gambit-, what good would that do
<nhaines> It would be nice to read.
<nhaines> Hi, Matt.
* Gambit- nods
<g0dchild> hi, i am unable to play songs on amarok :(
<chuckyp> Gambit-, man apt
<nhaines> Gambit-, for that, there's always browsing in Synaptic after the fact.  :)
<Gambit-> heh true
<chuckyp> !tell g0dchild about restricted
<Gambit-> I don't have X on this box though...
<g0dchild> i can see the tracks selected- they just go by without any sound.
<nhaines> Actually, apt-cache does the same, I think.
<Whatsisname> how would you display that, becuase everything doesnt only have a single dependency
<Whatsisname> you'd have to have some sort of weird 3d tree thing
<chuckyp> I could just see the nightmare of lines criss crossing everywhere.
<chuckyp> !915
<ubotu> chuckyp: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zipper> Where can i get a video that shows the wobbly effect of xgl?
<g0dchild> chuckyp-smoking, are you sure its something to do with restricted formats?
<g0dchild> i have already installed gstreamer universe
<Ropechoborra> It says run "915resolution -l" as root <-- How do i do that?
<Whatsisname> use the sudo command
<fules67> hi
<nhaines> !tell zipper about xgl
<Ropechoborra> sudo 915resolution -l ??
<Whatsisname> yeah
<Ropechoborra> Oka
<Ropechoborra> sudo: 915resolution: command not found
<zipper> nhaines, the videos there doesnt show the wobbly effects
<Whatsisname> try sudo ./915resolution
<Whatsisname> -l
<nhaines> zipper, I could have sworn it did.  My apology, then.
<Ropechoborra> ok
<zipper> only transparency, cube and window management
<zipper> no problem
<gargas> hi when i go to my computer i see only the floppy the cdrom and the file system how can i see my secondary hdd?
<tarzeau> anyone for some http://bub-n-bros.sf.net ? there's a new metaserver
<chuckyp> gargas, what type of partition is on your secondary hdd?
<elkbuntu> g0dchild, can you tell me what soundsystem and output plugin your amarok is using? settings -> configure amarok -> engine
<gargas> my primary is formated by ibuku
<gargas> the secondary is nfts
<chuckyp> !tell gargas about ntfs
<gargas> i cant see none of them
<chuckyp> gargas, read the link ubotu sent you
<g0dchild> elkbuntu, i've tried gstreamer, xine and arts- and tried varying the system sound settings too-
<chuckyp> g0dchild, what type of file are you trying to play?
<g0dchild> mp3 :S
<elkbuntu> set soundsystem to 'xine-engine' and output plugin to 'alsa'
<chuckyp> g0dchild, does sound work on the system for other sounds. ?  i.e. login etc...?
<g0dchild> chuckyp, it does.
<elkbuntu> err, correction soundsystem to 'xine Engine'
<chuckyp> g0dchild, well try another audio player just to make sure but it is probably somehting wth your codec.  You need to isntall the restricted codecs stuff.
<g0dchild> chuckyp, - thanks. am doing that right now.
<Ropechoborra> The readme says Installing
<Ropechoborra> ----------
<Ropechoborra> $ make
<Ropechoborra> $ su
<Ropechoborra> # make install what should i do there?
<theD3viL> anyone know which is depends of gsetroot ?
<simon__> Im sitting her and try to follow the Ubuntu FAQ guide for how to installe Java.. Anyone who could answer a question?
<onkarshinde> ANybody using any bluetooth related things on dapper? How does it compare with Breezy?
<fredrik> I can't decide wich scripting lang I should learn, python or perl
<chuckyp> onkarshinde, dapper discusions are at #ubuntu+1
<onkarshinde> Ropechoborra: instead of make install do 'sudo make install'
<Ropechoborra> Oka =)
<onkarshinde> chuckyp: No oen is there
<chuckyp> onkarshinde, i'm in there with 118 other people
<onkarshinde> oops
<onkarshinde> I guess I previously typed wrong name
<shiv> I was installing captive-static. Now I get this message: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<shiv> How do I get rid of this
<simon__> How do I change something requires superuser privilege in terminal?
<Ropechoborra> cp 915resolution /usr/sbin
<Ropechoborra>  <--- That appeas when i but sudo make install
<elkbuntu> shiv, open terminal and run the command it says
<Ropechoborra> *put
<gnomefreak> Ropechoborra: checkinstall is better (IMO)
<sophtpaw> i have a breezy install and i installed Dapper (kubuntu) on (apparently, but not sure) another partition. Now Breezy is acting up weird. "dpkg -l |grep wine "even gives error
<sophtpaw> Help
<Ropechoborra> gnomefreak,  O_o what?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ropechoborra about checkinstall
<Ropechoborra> Thankx xD
<gnomefreak> yw
<SWAT> sophtpaw, can you 'see' the dapper install on one of your mounted HD's?
<gnomefreak> Ropechoborra: might not fix your error but i recommend it over make install
<rambo3> tell /me paster
<rambo3> !paster
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<rambo3> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<sophtpaw> SWAT: ) how do i check that?
<SWAT> sophtpaw, mount your partitions and look if you see a 'root folder' like structure (like /dev /etc /usr /sbin etc.)
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, also I wouldn't try to install an rpm.
<sophtpaw> SWAT, yes what do you mean mount - how please?
<shiv> elkbuntu: I already did that it keeps giving me this error and I cannot find these files anywhere.
<shiv> Still needed essential module: ntoskrnl.exe
<shiv> Still needed essential module: ntfs.sys
<chuckyp> shiv, what are you trying to do?
<b1010> lol?
<SWAT> sophtpaw, "cat /proc/partitions" should let you view all the partitions.
<Ropechoborra> sudo apt-get install checkinstall <-- paq. dont found
<shiv> chuckyp, install captive-static, ntfs write support. But now it seems its too buggy so want to go back where I was.
<SWAT> sophtpaw, then just mount them in your /mnt  and then go through them..... Example "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1"
<nhaines> shiv is trying to use captiventfs.
<gargas> hi gus i have 5.1 speakers but only 3 work how to enable all?
<SWAT> sophtpaw, "sudo mount"..... offcourse
<chuckyp> shiv, then uninstall captive-static
<sophtpaw> SWAT, ok did the first bit, now how do i mount?
<SWAT> gargas, you did something wrong
<gargas> what
<SWAT> sophtpaw, read my second bit
<chuckyp> !tell sophtpaw about ntfs
<gargas> tell me
<chmod775> is there any good audio cd player for gnome
<chmod775> ?
<SWAT> gargas, hell if I know. Give more information. What speakerset, soundcard etc. ?
<Frogzoo> chmod775: xmms? but amarok is much better
<chuckyp> chmod775, put a cd in and play it.
<gargas> aidigy 2 value
<chmod775> ok
<chuckyp> rythmbox
<gargas> 5.1 creative speakers
<chmod775> Which is good ?
<SWAT> gargas, audigy 2 works fine here. No problem whatsoever
<chmod775> Amarok
<chmod775> ?
<jimcooncat> is mondorescue broken? need guidance please
<chuckyp> chmod775, try them and see which one you like
<shiv> chuckyp, this is what I get though
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove captive-static
<shiv> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<chmod775> okie
<gargas> i have no problem with rhe sound
<gargas> but only the front speakers play
<elkbuntu> shiv which ubuntu version are you using?
<SWAT> gargas, did you put a DVD in the tray with 5.1 sound, configured your dvd-software to use 5.1?
<richardv> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<sophtpaw>  sudo mount
<sophtpaw> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<shiv> elkbuntu, its breezy 5.10
<chmod775> ls
<SWAT> sophtpaw, wtf?
<chmod775> hey I have been using ubuntu since oct 2004 and I am madly in love with it
<chmod775> It's rocks
<chmod775> it sure rocks
<chmod775> SOrry I mean 2005
<sophtpaw> SWAT: one of the transcrips. Can i sent the rest to you?
<sophtpaw> i'm lost now
<SWAT> sophtpaw, use pastebin
<onkarshinde> Anyone can tell me exact way to move my existing /home directory to different partition.
<chuckyp> onkarshinde, mount the partitoin to /home
<sophtpaw> i can't open a browser at all now!
<chuckyp> onkarshinde, no wait
<SWAT> sophtpaw, why the hell not?
<sophtpaw> no response!
<sophtpaw> this is getting scary
<chuckyp> onkarshinde, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<elkbuntu> sophtpaw, what browser are you trying to open?
<chuckyp> there
<sophtpaw> firefox
<SWAT> sophtpaw, what does 'uname -r' give you?
<Ropechoborra> I cant get installed the package :( dont know what to do
<sophtpaw> i just clicked on ubotu's link to pastebin, and that wouldn't open either
<elkbuntu> sophtpaw, you could try installing epiphany as an alternative
<SWAT> sophtpaw, manually open firefox and TYPE the URL
<nhaines> Try right-clicking it, sophtpaw.
<petterah> hello :) anyone here run ubuntu on corporate servers ?
<sophtpaw> SWAT: uname -r give 2.6.12-10-386
<chuckyp> !tell petterah about anyone
<ompaul> sophtpaw http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<sophtpaw> SWAT, manually open firefoex? The whole top bar, Applications/ Places/ System does not respond
<elkbuntu> sophtpaw, so gnome isnt working?
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, open a terminal or ctrl+altF2 and type in killall gnome-panel
<SWAT> sophtpaw, told you that your system was b0rked
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, should restart you panel
<ompaul> sophtpaw, what tool did you use to "help" you?
<elkbuntu> ctrl+alt+backspace should kill gnome. if it doesnt restart automatically, type 'startx' at the console prompt
<chuckyp> ompaul, tool lol
<SWAT> I bet you it was Automatix or something ;)
<mrpink> Ropechoborra: have you tried to google for your problem
<mrpink> Ropechoborra: i had the same too
<simon__> How do you get Superuser Privilege???
<elkbuntu> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<takedown> sudo
<mrpink> Ropechoborra: on what kind of machine you want to install ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> No... not ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> Just the drivers for my video card
<kbrooks> i *think* think that there is a bug in xchat 2..4.4 on ubuntu breezy
<sophtpaw> wow, totally froze up , and had to reboot
<elkbuntu> couldnt even do startx?
<Ropechoborra> mrpink, i have to install the official intel drivers but my problem is that i dont know how (im new in linux)
<sophtpaw> what is the url for pastebin again?
<mrpink> ok
<mrpink> rope
<mrpink> Ropechoborra: there is an howto in google for installing them
<mrpink> Ropechoborra: iam right back
<elkbuntu> ubotu tell sophtpaw about pastebin
<Ropechoborra> mrpink, query for a moment plz
<shiv> what is the command to execute captive-install-acquire
<sophtpaw> thx, elkbuntu
<sophtpaw> SWAT: please remind me of the command to get my filesystem up?
<sophtpaw> had to reboot
<nhaines> !tell sophtpaw about ntfs
<Chetic> Can Gnome start executable binaries if you double-click them?
<shiv> what is the command to execute captive-install-acquire?
<nhaines> Chetic, yes, it can.
<Chetic> Does it by default?
<nhaines> Chetic, as far as I know, it does.
<k0p> hi all
<bDerrly> greetings
<Chetic> Cool. Thanks nhaines
<sophtpaw> SWAT: did you get that?
<chmod775> what is drapper flight
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> is it a new distro
<chmod775> I have heard of drapper drake
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> not flight
<chmod775> ?
<rambo3> testing version of dapper
<nhaines> "flight" is the name given to the test releases of Dapper Drake.
<nhaines> The last versions used "colony" but that doesn't fit with drakes.  :)
<rambo3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10051  any ideas why this is happening .
<gnomefreak> nhaines: colony was used as alpha for breezy as flight is used for the ducky :)
* gnomefreak likes ducky better than drake
<nhaines> gnomefreak, that what I said.  :)
* gnomefreak read it wrong sorry
<nhaines> Well, there's some fuss about whether drake means a duck or a dragon.  I decided not to put forth an opinion.  ;)
<gnomefreak> nhaines: drake = duck (the way they mena it)
<gnomefreak> atleast thats everywhere
<nhaines> I'm pretty sure they mean the duck too.  :)
<Frogzoo> dragons are probly more fun, but a duck would be lower maintenance
<gnomefreak> as long as it works i can care less what its called :)
<nhaines> hehe  :)
<recon00> I'm looking for a window manager (like fluxbox). Can anybody recommend one to me?
<gnomefreak> fluxbox is the most like fluxbox
<gnomefreak> recon00: openbox blackbox
<gnomefreak> or
<gnomefreak> enlightenment is another good one
<recon00> gnomefreak: I'll try both. And I didn't mean literally "like fluxbox".
<gnomefreak> ;)
<C-O-L-T> I have just got my second ubuntu shipit cd! UBUNTU ROCKS!!!
<nhaines> Congrats, C-O-L-T :)
<C-O-L-T> nhaines: thansk
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: next time, order 20 & hand them around ;)
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: I have been doing it for a while :)
<i486SL> anyone can help with installation problem maybe=
<shiv> I am stuck half way installing a package. Now I want to abort it. How do I do that?
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<i486SL> my installation hangs, with the message "linux - no synced "
<i486SL> or so..and then kernel panic
<i486SL> its kubuntu
<chuckyp> i486SL, what type of hardware?
<karachi> how to remove a link from anyfile
<karachi> What is command to remove link from any file. Please !!
<chuckyp> karachi, chill for a sec jesus it takes more than a second for someone to respond
<karachi> :)
<karachi> right
<alapzaj> i have instaled fglrx, but when i type modprobe fglrx FATAL ERROR no such devince (i have radeon mobility 9000)! pls help
<i486SL> chuck: old system from 1999, VIA apollo pro + chipset, pentium 3 500 mhz katmai
<nhaines> You don't modprobe fglrx.  You modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reference it.
<Frogzoo> alapzaj: have you checked fglrx supports 9000?
<chuckyp> karachi, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=415701
<i486SL> chuck: btw, i cannot install ANY linux distro
<i486SL> i always get stucked in the installation process
<alapzaj> yes, fglrx support mobility 9000
<travis_> hi, just isnstalled linux(ubuntu) and it seems to be great!!! my freind put it on my system and has been showing me around the OS. but i have to get my computer back to my apartment.. i just wanted to say hi to the community. so hi, how you all doing?
<Frogzoo> i486SL: 1st thing to try, disabling acpi - boot the install with 'linux acpi=off'
<alapzaj> nhaines: but xorg doesn't works
<i486SL> frog: according to teh instructions i typed linux pci=noacpi
<i486SL> i will try your info
<magi> giorno
<nhaines> alapzaj, has it xorg ever worked before?
<nhaines> travis_, I'm really glad you're enjoying Ubuntu so far.  :)
<Frogzoo> alapzaj: modprobe should work - run modprobe & check /var/log/messages
<alapzaj> nhaines: yes
<i486SL> frogzoo: any more possibilities?
<i486SL> exceopt to throw away the VIA chipset
<i486SL> ;)
<xaero_> i need some help with mp3 playback
<xaero_> i can't get python_pymad to install
<alapzaj> i don't understand this, message log said fglrx works:D
<xaero_> anyone who can help?
<alapzaj> but i have radeon 7500 mobility:D:D:D
<xaero_> anyone who can help out?
<alapzaj> this isn't real
<Frogzoo> alapzaj: so which is it - 9000 or 7500?
<alapzaj> 9000 real , but kernel said this is 7500
<nhaines> I don't have a mobility card but I do have a 7200, which works.  You might want to try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI as a starting point?
<whyami> how can I silence the built-in system bell that beeps whenever I boot the computer, wake it from hibernation, or put it to sleep?
<QbY> anyone know of a good util that will recover data from a screwed up xp partition?
<SilentJ> Howdy
<QbY> whyami. unplug it.
<SilentJ> Anyone help me with a Ubuntu Install? Would appriciate it
<Frogzoo> alapzaj: so what's the problem? modprobe works, but x doesn't start?
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<xaero_> can someone help please? i can't get mp3 to work under ubuntu.. i tried installing the packages but i can't satisfy the dependencies
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<alapzaj> nhaines: i read, and do this
<whyami> QbY: this is a laptop. All sounds are set to be silenced.
<alapzaj> frogzoo yes
<alapzaj> but i said modprobe doesn't workd
<Frogzoo> alapzaj: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<renato> hello
<alapzaj> works
<alapzaj> ok i try this
<Frogzoo> alapzaj: but modprobe worked? it reported 7500?
<renato> is there a package for system maintenance?? like defrag and checking the system for optimal performance?
<xaero_> ubotu, can you help me please? i need some help with the installation of certain packages
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, xaero_
<whyami> anybody have a broadcom wireless chipset working with ndiswrapper and WEP?
<chuckyp> whyami, yeah I have one on my knoppmyth box
<nhaines> renato, Linux filesystems don't need defragmented.
<Frogzoo> renato: defrag isn't needed for ext3
<nhaines> whyami, I do.
<xaero_> Frogzoo, can you help please?
<chuckyp> whyami, oh no wep though but htat shouldn't matter.
<rambo3> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Frogzoo> xaero_: the way it works is, if peeps can answer your question, they will
<nhaines> alapzaj, better run 'sudo lspci' and tell us what model it says your ATI card is.
<chuckyp> !tell xaero_ about install
<xaero_> k
<renato> Frogzoo, yes i know but what about other types of mainteinance?
<i486SL> who installed this distro successfully on a VIA chipset computer?
<whyami> chuckyp, nhaines: I have tried everything. The wireless works great on my unencrypted network at home. But if I add encryption, it can't even find the access point.
<chuckyp> i486SL, lots of people
<Viper5703> Hey is there networknig support in Dapper?
<chuckyp> i486SL, what type of hardware are you using mainly what type of cpu etc..
<chuckyp> Viper5703, dapper talk is in #ubuntu+1
<Viper5703> oh ok. Sorry
<whyami> i486SL: I have a VIA chipset with dapper which works great.
<nhaines> whyami, can you show us your /etc/networks/interface file with pastebin?
<xaero_> btw thanks chuckyp
<Frogzoo> renato: hate to disappoint, but ubuntu doesn't need much maintenance - maybe install & run regularly 'smartmontools' for starters
<alapzaj> lspci says RADEON MOBILITY M7 LW (Radeon 7500)
<whyami> nhaines: sure. Can you remind me the url for pastebin?
<renato> Frogzoo, ok... thanks
<SilentJ> Cant install Ubundu from the Install disk or the LIVE CD. I have 2 partitions one Windoze XP sp2 the other Xandros Linux... I tried to install Ubuntu, (wanted to replace Xandros)  it goes threw the text and stuff then it stops and I get this crazy multi-colored screen. it's completely garbled no text no pictures nothing.. just a bright  crazy colors. . My computer is ... Dell 9300 1GB Ram, 100GB HD Centrino...  I tried "boot: linux vga=771 nopic
<Frogzoo> whyami: maybe try your luck with wifi-radar
<nhaines> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<SilentJ> me?
<whyami> Frogzoo: tried that. It hangs...
<dylan__> nhaines, where does all this text go?  in the server somewhere?
<Frogzoo> alapzaj: don't believe everything lspci tells you ...
<SilentJ> Ubotu you speaking to me?
<ubotu> SilentJ: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<yezariael> hey, how can i change the order of the daemons run at boot-time?
<dylan__> SilentJ, sounds like your MBR is busted, buddy
<SilentJ> MBR?
<nhaines> dylan__, yup, and then you paste the URL into this channel.
<SilentJ> What do you mean?
<Ox0000> I have 10 Floppy Drivers in my GNOME-VFS filechoosers dialog... how can I remove them (I don't have a floppy)
<Frogzoo> SilentJ: ubotu's a bot
<SilentJ> oh haha
<chuckyp> Frogzoo, lol
<SilentJ> figures
<distrojunkie> MBR = Master Boot Record
<SilentJ> ahh
<SilentJ> possiably
<duckblur> I need help with fonts. No matter what I do I can't seem to get msttcorefonts looking good in Breezy.
<i486SL> chuckyp: P3 500 mhz, Katmai..my pc is full packed with pci cards and 1 isa NIC card, all pci slots and isa slots are occupied
<SilentJ> Any idea how to fix it?
<chuckyp> i486SL, check the media possibly or try to burn the distro at a slower speed like 8x or lower.
<bigbill50> good morning all, i would like to know if anyone has been able to get a westell PCCARD to work with  ubuntu
<i486SL> cd rom, cd burner..zip drive on the parallelport
<chuckyp> i486SL, other than that it should work find.
<i486SL> dont know why linux doesnt want to install
<LinuxJones> duckblur, you have an lcd screen ?
<duckblur> No
<duckblur> CRT
<Frogzoo> i486SL: might not be a bad idea to remove all your cards & see if install will run, then install cards one by one
<chuckyp> !tell bigbill50 about anyone
<SilentJ> < LCD screen laptop
<whyami> nhaines: okay. The interfaces file is there: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10055
<gazanfer> hi all
<duckblur> The fonts look mirrored or whatever you may call it
<LinuxJones> duckblur, in the fonts dialog box, have you played with all the different settings ?
<xaero_> what is the password to the 'sudo' command?
<chmod775> 
<chmod775> 
<xaero_> it doesnt take in the user's password
<i486SL> chuckyp: yes i tried that one..burned the ISO with 8x speed..since the second master drive is an old mitsumi 2x burner (8x reading)
<dsas> xaero_: is the user in the right group?
<duckblur> Well, the only app I use that uses msttcorefonts is opera, and opera doesnt use gnome's settings, it goes directly by what fontconfig has.
<xaero_> which group should it be in dsas ?
<chuckyp> i486SL, well then possibly remove some of the cards and go from there.
<SilentJ> what do you think is jackin me up?
<gazanfer> is this the right channel to ask newbie questions?
<i486SL> generally it doesnt like 24x burned cds..so i tried 8x..but is this the reason?
<chuckyp> i486SL, but ti should work.
<chuckyp> gazanfer, yes ask
<gnomefreak> gazanfer: yes
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, jesus
<gnomefreak> lol
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, the best one this morning was how do I search on the forums.
<distrojunkie> silentj: if your MBR is corrupt, boot with live cd rescue and reinstall grub
<LinuxJones> duckblur, I havn't tried Opera in about 5 years
<i486SL> chuckyp..oh yeah..i heardthat one..but i really dont want to go that way...finally i will need all those cardslater..even if teh install works..
<SilentJ> Tried booting with the live CD get the same crap
<i486SL> no other way to get it installed?
<gazanfer> i just installed ubuntu, but i also need to access my winxp partition. but somehow grub doesnt have that option by default. i tried to setup grub, but its too complicated for me.
<chuckyp> i486SL, yeah theres an option try to boot a live cd.
<gnomefreak> lmao i still like the how can i upgrade from flight4 -flight5
<duckblur> LinuxJones: Well, the same is true with Firefox as far as I've noticed too
<nhaines> whyami, okay, that looks pretty standard.
<gyoya> wow
<xaero_> which group should the user be in to run the 'sudo' command? it asks for a pssword and doesn't take in the user's password.. any ideas?
<distrojunkie> i doubt its the mbr then
<chuckyp> !tell gazanfer about ntfs
<whyami> nhaines: it doesn't even find the access point, which I think it weird...
<Frogzoo> i486SL: oh, the cd burning is a good point - your (old) cd reader may require MODE 1
<gnomefreak> gazanfer: did you install ubuntu after installing windows?
<dsas> xaero_: it should be in the admin group IIRC
<nhaines> whyami, but it does see it if you disable WEP?
<SilentJ> Think it has something to do with my other Linux Partitions?
<xaero_> IIRC is the admin group dsas ?
<LinuxJones> duckblur, I like the Bitstream fonts that are installed by default. They look the best on my system :)
<gazanfer> yes. winxp was already installed and working
<dsas> xaero_: no it should be in the 'admin' group
<chuckyp> gazanfer, so you can boot to winxp or not?
<xaero_> ok thanks dsas
<gnomefreak> gazanfer: and now grub doesnt give you windows as a boot option?
<gazanfer> i can not
<duckblur> LinuxJones : Well I use windows from time to time too, and I get annoyed by changes.
<gazanfer> yes it doesnt have that option
<distrojunkie> silenj: i don't think so maybe a problem with your x.org config
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<SilentJ> no idea how to fix it
<dsas> xaero_: the easy way to do it is to use the 'users and groups' tool
<SilentJ> i would really like to try Ubuntu,,, hear its a kick ass distro
<xaero_> dsas,  may i PM you?
<distrojunkie> did you get ubuntu installed?
<xaero_> if you do not mind
<dsas> xaero_: sure
<xaero_> thanks
<LinuxJones> duckblur, That's understandable
<Ropechoborra> How do i save an archive modified in vim ?
<Nogimics> hmmm just went to install something and it asked for the Breezy Badger CD, its the first time its ever asked for the CD whent installing is there a lot on the CD which it wont grab from the net instead?
<i486SL> frogzoo...whats that? you mean i should burn the cd with less than 8x?
<SilentJ> What a bummer I spent 2 days downloading this damn thing
<i486SL> but it can read the cd here or not?
<distrojunkie> SilentJ: did the ubuntu install go ok?
<i486SL> it starts teh installation..then it hangs..i see nothing about a crc error or something..
<Ropechoborra> How do i save an archive modified in vim ?
<Frogzoo> i486SL: no, CDs are either mode 2 or mode1 - very old readers can't handle mode 2
<bigbill50> i have a wireless westell pc card that i am trying to get to work
<SilentJ> naw, it gets half way threw then it goes on an Acid trip
<gnomefreak> Nogimics: edit you sources.list to use the repos instead of the cdrom
<duckblur> Anyway. The guys on the forums mentioned that it looks bad because bytecode interpreter is off (as of default in breezy). I don't know how much of that is true. But I'd like the bytecode interpreter.
<i486SL> frogzoo: you think this is the reason for the hangup?
<chuckyp> gazanfer, here's a sample of my menu.1st and i'm dual booting xp to help you out a little. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10058
<SilentJ> my screen wacks out and it freezes
<Frogzoo> i486SL: it's worth reburning to test the theory
<i486SL> ok
<Nogimics> gnomefreak how would I go about that?
<nhaines> whyami, I'm sorry, I need to leave.  :/  Try checking the Ubuntu forums if no one else here can help you.
<i486SL> i will try that one too
<distrojunkie> SilentJ: at what point?
<i486SL> noted.
<whyami> nhaines: no problem. thanks.
<Ropechoborra> chuckyp,  How do i save an archive modified in vim ?
<gnomefreak> Nogimics: in /etc/apt/sources.list  the line that starts with cdrom its the very first one put a # infront of it
<nhaines> whyami, try that or the wiki.  It was the wiki that got me set up long ago.  :)
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, what do you mean a file modified with vim?
<CFNinja> I'm registering for the ubuntu forums, anyone want to be the person that referred me?
<gnomefreak> Nogimics: than take the # away from lines that start with word deb
<gazanfer> thanks for help. now i downloaded diskmounter, run it, and succeeded mounting my winxp partition. do i need to do anything else?
<eXtas-Styrkja-> Anywhon know if there is a special cs for Sparc ?
<Nogimics> ok will try
<SilentJ> umm, press enter to start installation... goes threw all the text then aparently when it is about to boot to the GUI it wacks out
<nhaines> CFNinja, be sure and check out the amazing Ubuntu forums.  ;)
<i486SL> frogzoo: one more question..to speed up the installation..can i install this system from the HDD?
<gnomefreak> gazanfer: the diskmounter isnt gonna help you boot to xp
<Ropechoborra> chuckyp,  yep.. i modified the xorg.conf and i want to save it..
<chuckyp> gazanfer, yeah to boot xp you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and append the xp partitoin in there so you can dual boot it.  If thats what you are after.
<CFNinja> That good eh?
<gazanfer> ok ill try that now
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, hit esc they type :   then w  to write then q to quit
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<gnomefreak> make sure windows has chainloader +1 i think it is
<distrojunkie> SilentJ: so it install ok, reboots, then screws up before you get the login screen?
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, yeah
<Frogzoo> i486SL: I don't think ubuntu installs from HDD afaik :(
<chuckyp> i486SL, sure you can
<nhaines> Take care, everyone.  :)
<chuckyp> i486SL, but pita to do.
<Viper5703> see ya haines
<CFNinja> Anyone experience any caveats with the live cd for a G3 imac? I can't seem to get mine to boot from the cd.
<k31th> Afternoon
<i486SL> frogzoo: last questions: what do you think about BeOS?
<i486SL> alternative to linux?
<LinuxJones> CFNinja, don't you only have to press the c button while booting for your mac to boot to the cdrom drive ?
<eXtas-Styrkja-> Anywhon know if there is a special cs for Sparc ?
<CFNinja> that was my thought
<distrojunkie> linuxjones: that is corect
<slickeddie> hey everybody I have a question
<whyami> !irq
<ubotu> whyami: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Torsson> cd*
<Ropechoborra> chuckyp, it says it is in readonly
<duckblur> hmm, why can't I download source with "apt-get source *name*"?
<CFNinja> I burned the iso from a pc. I wonder if that makes a difference. Shouldn't.
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, you need to edit it using sudo
<Codenut> I need help with administration
<whyami> is there a reference for diagnosing and fixing irq conflicts?
<recon00> In enlightenment, when trying to go to the "debian menus->apps->net", so many items come up the menu gets scrolled and then disappears. Any help?
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, so you would do sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  that way you can write the file since you need root to do it.
<slickeddie> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday (an older version I think) it came with Firefox 1.07 I want to update to the latest Firefox, how do I do it? I have the latest version downloaded, i just can't figure out where to extract it to.
<recon00> In enlightenment, when trying to go to the "debian menus->apps->net", so many items come up the menu gets scrolled and then disappears. Any help?
<chuckyp> !tell Codenut about ask
<LinuxJones> CFNinja, does the livedcd actually start or you just can't boot to cdrom drive ?
<chuckyp> !tell slickeddie about ff1.5
<Frogzoo> i486SL: I'll fess up - never tried it *shrug*
<i486SL> ok ;)
<slickeddie> thanks chucky i'll give it a try
<LinuxJones> whyami, you're running an old 16 bit device ?
<gnomefreak> recon00: logout and log back in see if that helps
<distrojunkie> slickeddie: just extract it to your home folder, then run firefox from that folder
<CFNinja> So far I can't boot to the cd when OS 8 (yes, original imac release collecting dust on my desk) it wants to initialize the CD.
<CFNinja> Hmmm.
<Ropechoborra> chuckyp, can i talk to you in query ?
<chuckyp> recon00, also ask in #debian maybe
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, yeah
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: i would have sent him to #enlightenment first but im sure they will send him there ;)
<whyami> LinuxJones: no I'm running a fairly modern Laptop. I'm trying to figure out why ndiswrapper sometimes hangs the entire machine.
<Codenut> I need to remove access to things for my young son, such as browsing and administration when he logs on using his username. I just want hiim to have chat and openoffice here in the Garage.
<LinuxJones> CFNinja, maybe you burned the livecd.iso as a file rather than an actual image file.
<LinuxJones> whyami, what kind of machine do you have ?
<vader> heh I did that for the first time in ages the other day LinuxJones
<sorush20> whyami: are you trying to start and restart ndiswrapper like this sudo /etc/init.d/ndiswrapper stop
<whyami> LinuxJones: Dell Latitude D600
<LinuxJones> vader, everyone has done it at least once :)
<LinuxJones> whyami, let me have a look around
<whyami> sorush20: no, just ifup wlan0 and ifdown wlan0
<CFNinja> LinuxJones: that's a good thought but the tool I use for burning is specific for writing isos. I'm going to reburn anyway.
<sorush20> whyami: do you get any errors?
<CFNinja> digg had something the other day about the new release is "almost" out. Is 5.10 what they were referring to?
<recon00> Gnomefreak: Nope, didn't help. I think that the problem is that the menu is too big to fit on the screen.
<vader> I am currently using Dapper, only problem I have found thus far is I cannot get the broadcom wireless working for some dumb reason, but I will one of these days lol
<whyami> sorush20: none that I have found. I'm not sure I have checked the system logs.
<Frogzoo> Codenut: just remove the user from group admin
<LinuxJones> whyami, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell?highlight=%28laptop%29
<slickeddie> what is the default root password? The installer didn't let me choose one
<sorush20> vader: there is development being done on making a driver for it look on google..
<gnomefreak> recon00: open menu at top of screen hold mouse over opened menu it should stay there
<Frogzoo> CFNinja: breezy is 5.10 - the new release will be dapper
<sorush20> whyami: are you sure you have set the interfaces file right?
<CFNinja> thx
<LinuxJones> whyami, looks like an easy fix for you there
<sorush20> whyami: paste it as a link so that we can take a look
<recon00> gnomefreak: nope. the new net menu actually scrolls the rest of the menu off the screen so I can't pick it.
<distrojunkie> slickeddie: root is disabled, use sudo for admin tasks
<whyami> LinuxJones: the D600 listed there has a different wireless card.
<chuckyp> !tell slickeddie about sudo
<vader> I have.....like I said one of these days
<vader> no worries sorush20
<sorush20> slickeddie: there is no root you just type sudo and your password..
<LinuxJones> whyami, yeah but it's the same problem
<shane__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<recon00> slickeddie: if you want to enable it, try sudo passwd root. that will enable the root account.
<LinuxJones> whyami, more than likely it will fix your problem
<gnomefreak> recon00: in terminal type update-menus that hopfully will fix it
<sorush20> LinuxJones: what did you recommend to whyami
<whyami> LinuxJones: are you talking about disabling the parallel port? Yeah I did that already...
<ropechoborra> How can i chat in text mode?
<whyami> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<recon00> gnomefreak: 1. it didn't work. 2. if you can tell me how to edit the contents of the menu then I think I can fix it
<chuckyp> ropechoborra, what do you mean chat?
<sorush20> ropechoborra: what do you mean explain
<chuckyp> sorush20, lol
<ropechoborra> chuckyp, enter the IRC in text mode
<jonolson> ropechoborra, ...In the terminal?
<chuckyp> ropechoborra, irssi is one client.  bitchx is another
<chuckyp> ropechoborra, I think irssi is installed by default.
<ropechoborra> Yep
<gnomefreak> recon00: on that menu im not sure try #enlightenment they maybe can help more
<LinuxJones> sorush20, there's a fix on the wiki for passing noacpi in grub or disabling the paralell port in his laptop's biox
<Frogzoo> ropechoborra: irssi
<ropechoborra> What should i do then?
<chuckyp> ropechoborra, if not you just sudo apt-get  one of them that you want.
<chuckyp> ropechoborra, type in irssi in a terminal
<whyami> sorush20: here's my interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10055
<sorush20> LinuxJones: thanks..
<chuckyp> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is probably http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<Frogzoo> ropechoborra: then '/connect irc.freenode.org'
<ropechoborra> Ok
<chuckyp> Frogzoo, isn't it freenode.net
<Frogzoo> chuckyp: maybe it is, but irc.freenode.org works for me :D
<chuckyp> Frogzoo, yeah either works.
<sorush20> whyami: have you done a auto wlan0?
<karachi> Asterisk Installation met problem ? Can anyone help me ?
<threeseas> hello
<Frogzoo> karachi: you'd probly do better in an asterisk specific channel I'm guessing
<whyami> sorush20: I've done ifup wlan0. It works *most* of the time, then occassionally the whole machine including the mouse becomes unresponsive.
<bigfoot1> if i convert our company from windows to ubuntu, will this provide us with the ability to see what website the employees are visiting?
<freebse> Hi, kde has just crashed to gdm and now I can not start it anymore (reboboted etc. allready)... it says dcopserver isn't running, if I try to start dcopserver manually I get an error
<freebse> also Gnome is hanging when starting it
<sorush20> whyami: add the line auto wlan0 to you interfaces file... before the iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<threeseas> I have a hard drive with ubuntu 5.10 installed with LVM and some time ago something got screwed, and now I can only log into a shell and have very little ability to run programs
<karachi> yes but there it is hard to find anyone having experirence with Ubuntu & Asterisk
<SilentJ> Anyone help me with the Ubuntu install having alot of problems
<threeseas> There is some way to fix it but I don't know
<freebse> bigfoot1: off course, install any proxy server and log it
<whyami> sorush20: okay, I'll try it.
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: no - the usual way to monitor traffic is proxy logs
<LinuxJones> bigfoot1, you can just check the proxy server logs for that
<bigfoot1> and if i set up this "proxy logs" thing, there's no way for an employee to try to hack his way out of it?
<xgltest> hey anyone got xgl to run on dapper
<nico8481> hi
<xgltest> i get this error about a security file and then something about failing opcodes
<sorush20> whyami: after you have done that just do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bigfoot1> and is there a way i could stop the employees from installing programs without our permission?
<LinuxJones> bigfoot1, if you have someone in your company doing naughty things on your network, fire him/her.
<sorush20> nico8481: hi
<SilentJ> having big problems with laptop install
<Healot> like child porn?
<bigfoot1> LinuxJones: yes, but first we need to cach them
<SilentJ> Ummm Child porn.. Yummy
<SilentJ> haha
<sorush20> Healot: what about it?
<bigfoot1> you know human nature... when the boss is away, the employees are at play.
<distrojunkie> SilentJ: what is your hardware?
<ropechoborra> chuckyp, well... i couldnt solve the resolution problem =(
<triablo_> hi! How to check my Ip adress in linux ?
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: to totally stop unauthorised installs, you need physical security or some way to stop people booting to single user
<SilentJ> Dell Insperation 9300
<SilentJ> Lappy
<nico8481> when you rip to FLAC/ogg, do you have to specify anything to obtain "gapless" files or are they gapless by default?
<sorush20> SilentJ: I hope you didn't mean what you said..
<SilentJ> 1gb Ram 100 GB HD
<SilentJ> centrino
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: ? what do you mean? Can't ubuntu's software handle this?
<nico8481> because having ripped a CD to ogg, i feel like totem insert smalls blanks between tracks when playing it...
<LinuxJones> bigfoot1, normal users can't install programs in Ubuntu. Usually only the person who installs it get's to install programs. The next version (Dapper) will have better features for locking down the Gnome desktop for users like you.
<freebse> bigfoot1: for installing programs you need root privileges... so no user can install programs. He/She can install them to home but this is a minor problem
<xgltest> triablo_, open terminal and use ifconfig
<bigfoot1> freebse: a regular user can still install programs?
<chuckyp> !tell freebse about sudo
<triablo_> xgltest ,ifconfig doesnt show me my Ip adress
<shane__> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<bigfoot1> is there a way to just set up the company computers with all the work applications that are needed and have no other programs installed without my (management)permission?
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: it's all doable, just depends how much trouble you want to go to
<sorush20> triablo_: try sudo ifup -a
<xgltest> triablo_, you interface is not up and or configured then
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: this feature is coming with Dapper
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: what's doable: installing stuff? or preventing it?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde: good!
<freebse> bigfoot1: no, he can install stat. linked executable files and run them from there... like sh (any downloaded file)...
<CFNinja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs  2/3 the way explains bootx is needed for the live cd on older macs
<brosioz> how can i add
<brosioz> user nobody ?
<brosioz> on ubuntu ?
<distrojunkie> SilentJ: does it have nvidia graphics?
<Thug-N-Me> brosioz same as on any other linux distro ....
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Dapper is going to be tageted towards corporate environments.
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: you can restrict admin access - but as I say, if people have physical access, they can boot single user - there's a couple of ways to stop this though - one is to use encrypted file systems, the other is to run tripwire regularly
<sorush20> brosioz: you can use a gui of a terminal.. for terminal just do sudo adduser
<onkarshinde> brosioz: I think it is already there
<threeseas> how do I reconfigure ubuntu? from the shell
<LinuxJones> bigfoot1, you can get around that fairly easily though, a number of ways. like I said Gnome 2.16 will have features for locking down the system and preventing users access to things like terminals etc...
<brosioz> adduser nobody ?
<shane__> so dapper isen't going to be for the typical home user?
<xgltest> threeseas, the ip ?
<threeseas> the system
<Thug-N-Me> threeseas reconfigure what ?
<xgltest> threeseas, like apt-get ?
<triablo_> xgltest, everything is ok, just I want to know my IP adress because I have internet access throught cable.
<Frogzoo> onkarshinde: oh goodie!
<xukun> is there somehting wrong with the ubuntu sources.list? I,m getting a lot of failed to fetch errors
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: physical access to the pc box?
<Frogzoo> triablo_: ifconfig
<threeseas> I'm stuck in a sheel that is limited, can't get it to boot into the GUI
<LinuxJones> shane__, sure it is but the admin will have a more fine grained control over what other users can do on the system.
<xgltest> triablo_, try ifconfig eth0
<bigfoot1> LinuxJones: good to hear!
<xgltest> triablo_, unless you use wifi or have several network cards
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: if they can boot a CD or floppy, they can get root access
<shane__> oh ok
<Thug-N-Me> threeseas your x server inst set up properly
<threeseas> Thug-N-Me: probably
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: but isnt't there a way to get the computer to only boot from harddrive? or maybe there's a way to be able to boot from cd or floppy only after you enter the passtword.
<sorush20> triablo_:  inet addr: is the server you are connected to and
<dade> hello! can someone help me with my laptop?
<Thug-N-Me> threeseas it should work by default actually .. what did you change last ?
<defrysk> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<defrysk> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<kevor> Hmm when aptgetting, files i get: 403 forbidden
<sorush20> triablo_: here is your ip address.. n=triablo@86.126.200.135
<threeseas> Thug-N-Me: some time ago I tried some script that was suppose to set it up to compile AROS source code, that script scred it up
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: depends on how l33t your users are - for instance, consider - there's no lock that will keep out an expert locksmith
<threeseas> the main line I believe, was dpkg-reconfigure locals
<kevor> W: Kan http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-libs/libgnomesupport0_1.4.2-20_i386.deb niet ophalen
<dade> my problem is that three hardware components are not working: 1)usb hub 2) ethernet (sis 900) 3) AC97
<threeseas> but it says locals is not now loaded
<kevor> what's up with this?
<penguin42> my mozilla is repeatedly segging on www.iee.org ; is this just my setup or does it happen for everyone? (I suspect the flash plugin - but I dont think it used to happen)
<dade> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<penguin42> dade: You say the usb hub doesnt work - does any USB you have work?
<onkarshinde> dade: what problems exactly?
<kevor> !helpme forbidden 403
<ubotu> kevor: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sorush20> dede: unless any one here has had the same problem as you day can't help you .. but wait and see..
<Frogzoo> penguin42: works fine on ff1.5 for me
<defrysk> penguin42, sure you are not spamming a website ?
<penguin42> defrysk: ?
<dade> penguin: no, whenever i attach a USB peripheral, nothing happens
<penguin42> Frogzoo: Do you have flash plugin?
<Frogzoo> penguin42: indeed I do
<penguin42> Frogzoo: Hmm - mozilla seems to get itself into holes like this from time to time
<nico8481> hmm is there some kind of "metapackage" for codecs stuff (mp3...?) coz for whatever reason i can't get rhythmbox to play FLAC... :-/
<penguin42> Frogzoo: Thanks for trying
<dade> onkar: the probelm is that the hardware i mentioned doesn't work under ubuntu, so no sound, no ethernet (!!!) and no USB (!!!)
<chuckyp> !tell nico8481 about restricted
<onkarshinde> dade: What kind of device? Try 'lsusb' so see if you see device listed
<Thug-N-Me> threeseas so your x server doesnt start ?
<dade> onkar: i try immediately
<kevor> Can anybody help me, i can't install anything, i get an error that the files are not found or forbidden (404 or 403)
<penguin42> kevor: When you do what? An apt-get or upgrade?
<Thug-N-Me> threeseas try start x from a diffrent terminal " ctrl + alt + F1" ... and look for the logs
<gazanfer> my winxp partition is at hda5 (or it seems so). what should i write for root at grub configuration file?
<kevor> penguin42: install something with synaptic
<Frogzoo> penguin42: which flash do you use though? I use flashplugin-nonfree
<sorush20> gazanfer: I think there is a really good wiki on ubuntu..
<sorush20> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<penguin42> kevor: Do you need to use a proxy or anything like that to get to the net?
<kevor> penguin42: nothing, and it has always worked
<onkarshinde> gazanfer: In /boot/grub/menu.lst you will find example configuration
<penguin42> Frogzoo: I think I probably have a manually installed one - I'll give that a go
<Thug-N-Me> kevor what about browsing ?
<penguin42> kevor: OK, from a root command line try    apt-get update
<GFDL> penguin42, why from a root command line?
<nico8481> chuckyp, yeah i know about that but i mean it's a pain in the *** to install all that things one by one... i thought there was a metapackage or something (with a name like "easy-something")?
<pab1> is there any way to access a printer that is hooked up to a windows machine with linux?
<penguin42> GFDL: Or a sudo - just as root
<onkarshinde> pab1: samba
<penguin42> pab1: Yeh you should be able to print to it if Windows shares it
<slank> Hello! I've got a question...who pays for the free CDs that Ubuntu ships for free? I assume it's donations, but it's not actually stated anywhere on the website that I can find.
<GFDL> penguin42, that's better
<Healot> easy-source?
<Frogzoo> !sabdfl
<ubotu> rumour has it, sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth, cosmonaut and founder of Canonical and Ubuntu
<dade> onkar: lsusb yelds bus 003, 002, 001 device 001 for all these 3 devices and ID 0000:0000 for all the three
<pab1> onkarshinde: the printer is on the windows box :)
<onkarshinde> slank: Canonical Limited
<GFDL> slack_prad, mr. shuttleworth himself, he is a millionaire
<GFDL> slack_prad, he has enough money to burn
<pab1> penguin42: really?  nothing special required eh?
<onkarshinde> pab1: Oops. I think Samba works for reverse thing.
<pab1> ya hehe
<chuckyp> http://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/2006031201326NWDBDT
<dade> onkar: when i try to attach say a mouse lsusb freezes
<penguin42> dade: Now plug something in
<Healot> slank, they are evil organizations donating to ubuntu, just kidding
<kbrooks> GFDL, craziness.
<airmikey> breezy sees my 1.1 usb port but not my 2.0 usb port...how do i fix this ?
<penguin42> pab1: Well there is a thing called samba that does it - I'm just assuming Ubuntu has it preinstalled
<pab1> doh
<sorush20> whyami: did you manage to fix things up?
<onkarshinde> dade: Never geard of such problem with USB ever.
<pab1> penguin42: i want to do the reverse of what smb does
<dade> penguin: done: lsusb just crashes
<dade> !
<ubotu> dade: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slack_prad> GFDL huh?
<pab1> penguin42: printer plugged to windows box
<penguin42> pab1: Yeh - just go to administration->printing, add a printer, select network printer->windows printer
<GFDL> slack_prad, huh what
<pab1> penguin42: hm ill try
<slack_prad> GFDL were you saying something to me?
<GFDL> slack_prad, yes
<slank> onkarshinde: Shouldn't that be in the FAQ? Seems like a missed marketing opp at the very least :)
<penguin42> pab1: Samba actually covers the sins of both directions of working with Windows
<Healot> airmikey, do "modprobe ehci_hcd", if it returns without error, then your USB 2.0 should be fine
<jono> hi all
<slack_prad> GFDL didn't get it
<airmikey> ok ill try tat
<jono> there is an ubuntu init script for adding extra programs that be started at boot - what is it?
<jono> like a local init script
<GFDL> slack_prad, it's OK don't worrz
<GFDL> worry
<Healot> btw, ehci_hcd is the thing that enables full speed USB 2.0
<slack_prad> GFDL :/
<dade> okarshinde: yes, but I actually have that problem: my USB seems dead!
<onkarshinde> slank: I don't understand how it is Marketing opp?
<Frogzoo> jono: update-rc.d  or 'bum' perhaps
<airmikey> Healot: Module ehci not found.
<slack_prad> anyone have any ideas on the ubuntu Certification that's coming up?
<penguin42> dade: So if you plugin another USB device does lsusb change?
<sorush20> onkarshinde: linux has been around and running like this for years..
<dade> so guys, what do I do? lsusb freezes everytime I type the command...
<slickeddie> thanx for all the help guys, i got it installed.
<Healot> "modprobe ehci_hcd" >> did you miss anything. airmikey
<kevor> penguin42: still not working
<sorush20> onkarshinde: simple supply and demand,, like a charity..
<dade> penguin: no lsusb doesn't print anythig after i connected that mouse
<Frogzoo> slack_prad: linkie pls?
<LinuxJones> jono, you can use /etc/rcS.d/5bootmisc.sh
<penguin42> dade: Freezes?  Every time?   Does it matter which of your many USB ports you plug the mouse into?
<airmikey> yeap sorry
<onkarshinde> sorush20: But some projects like GNOME receive industry funding.
<Frogzoo> slack_prad: oh, here we go... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EngineerCertification
<slank> onkarshinde: Well, publicity for the organisation. In any case, I was surprised not to find that info on the website. I would think it was important to know who's money you're getting when you order the CDs.
<dade> penguin: i've tried only with one port!
<LinuxJones> jono, err make that /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<slack_prad> or better : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EngineerCertification
<dade> penguin: i reboot and try another
<kbrooks> lol
<penguin42> kevor: Have a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list   and see which mirror it points to  - then see if you can get to it in a browser
<sorush20> onkarshinde: well you get what you ask for and you don't get what you don't ask for.. if you want have your say just check out #ubuntu-meetings and ask when meeting is best to talk about this..
<slack_prad> are they trying to compete with the RHCE ?
<slack_prad> sounds so commercial to me :/
<Zardiac> I have my camera working.. and I wonder if you guys know a software wheere I can have vieo conversation with windoes users.. (I can nto use amsn because I am runnign xgl)
<sorush20> kevor: make a new source list with source-o-matic
<penguin42> Zardiac: Try   gnomemeeting
<kevor> penguin42: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ are you able to view this file?
<sorush20> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<airmikey> Heatlot:gonna reboot to turn 2.0 port back on
<kbrooks> windows is a sin.
<lck1> why ubuntu+X+gnome starts acting dumb after 2 days of uptime?
<onkarshinde> sorush20: I didn't start the topic. I am not this new to Linux. I have been using Linux for about four years now.
<predius_> sssis there a way to mount .bin files? just as isos?
<sorush20> onkarshinde: okay
<penguin42> kevor: No, it should be   http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<kbrooks> REPEAT: ANYONE WHO USES WINDOWS IS SINFUL
<kbrooks> MICROSOFT IS SINFUL FOR CREATING WINDOWS
<onkarshinde> kbrooks: No debates on this channel please.
<Frogzoo> slack_prad: certification is where the whole industry's headed...
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  caps off please and no microsoft bashing either :)
<recon00> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<penguin42> kbrooks: Shhhh
<slack_prad> kbrooks : can't we just focus on ubuntu ?
<Healot> kbrooks, hell no...
<brosioz> syslog:Mar 12 16:11:14 Melchior-1 atftpd[28347] : Advanced Trivial FTP server started (0.7)
<brosioz> syslog:Mar 12 16:11:14 Melchior-1 atftpd[28348] : atftpd: can't bind port 192.168.1.4:21/udp
<kbrooks> :)
<brosioz> i get this in syslogd :\
<brosioz> anyone can help me to resolve ?
<Healot> brosioz, use pastebin for logs
<penguin42> brosioz: Are you running that as root?
<brosioz> yes
<penguin42> brosioz: Do you have another tftp server running?
<recon00> "sudo apt-get install blackbox" isn't working for me. See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10061. Any help?
<alapzaj_> I have problem with radeon mobility 7500 and fglrx! Can give me a help or a good how-to?
<slack_prad> Frogzoo: the certification would certainly bring ubuntu into mainstream
<kevor> penguin42: i guess they have shut down the update servers... time for gentoo now i guess, this is bs.. pure bs
<marlun_> If I've got ssh running (hanging) in terminal 1, how can I kill it from another terminal?
<penguin42> slack_prad: I'm not sure - certification doesnt really do anything for me
<penguin42> marlun_: Try typing ~.  into the failing one
<slack_prad> Frogzoo: but it feels like it is being, you know, commercialed
<brosioz> sure not
<brosioz> i doesn't bind to 21
<brosioz> port :|
<penguin42> kevor: No! Just make it   /ubuntu on the end of that URL
<recon00> Can anybody help me with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10061 ?
<slack_prad> commercialized
<Frogzoo> brosioz: what the hell are you running tftp on port 21 for? 69 usually...
<LinuxJones> marlun_, sudo killall servicename
<onkarshinde> recon00: It is conflicting with fluxbox. Not your fault
<marlun_> penguin42: nothing happends.
<sorush20> alapzaj_: i take is you have read the wiki on the ATI how to ?
<sorush20> !ATI
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<marlun_> LinuxJones: thanks, will try.
<sophtpaw> SWAT: u there?
<recon00> onkarshinde: Is it safe to overwrite?
<ompaul> Frogzoo, people use different ports to walk around security
<brosioz> Frogzoo: maybe dhclient
<brosioz> ?
<jono> cheers
<kevor> penguin42: this is not the first time this happens, in some hours i'm possebly possible to dl the updates..
<dade> penguin: the story is the same even if I change the usb port i plug my device into: lsusb freezes
<kbrooks> ompaul, thats security thru obscurity
<vader> I givue up on it for now.......been going on it too long, maybe I will see my problem with fresh eyes
<onkarshinde> recon00: Not sure. Never used fluxboz or blackbox
<Frogzoo> brosioz: well kill off whatever ftpd you have running & try again
<penguin42> kevor: It sounds to me like your source.list is just wrong
<kbrooks> ompaul, anyone WILL EVENTUALLY find the port
<slack_prad> penguin42 when there's a certification for something ... it does add 'value' to ubuntu
<ompaul> kbrooks, concur, you build a high wall and people want to know how to walk around it
<penguin42> slack_prad: Hmm
<sorush20> recon00: i'm having the same problem..
<kevor> penguin42: my source.list has been "right" for half a year now :P
<slack_prad> penguin42 like all those MCSE exams
<slack_prad> ;)
<penguin42> slack_prad: Hmm
<recon00> onkarshinde: sorush20: since fluxbox is based on blackbox, i'm gonna use --overwrite and take my chances.
<slack_prad> penguin42: hmm = thinking?
<sorush20> recon00: oaky
<penguin42> kevor: It sounds wrong now!  Or perhaps the .nl guys moved it; just go and fix it to point to the right URLs
<penguin42> slack_prad: No - hmm as in not quite believing it
<oasick> hi
<sophtpaw> Hoping someone can help me: installed Dapper on my partition apparently, but since then Breezy has been acting up. Can someone help me sort this out, please?
<sorush20> hi
<slack_prad> penguin42 so you're saying it won't add any value
<sorush20> oasick: hi
<penguin42> slack_prad: I'm not convinced it will
<Lorvija> Boinc Projekt: Progress: 0.% Time: N/A Credits: Recent average credit: Spike: Total CPU Time: N/A Team: Name: Reg Date:
<Lorvija> wops sorry
<oasick> i have updated to ubuntu dapper
<oasick> but my dns dont save to reboot...
<airmikey> how do i get breezy to see my 2.0 usb port, sees 1.1 ort just fine
<sophtpaw> no?
<ppd> hi, does anybody happen to know how to get the lirc modules on dapper?
<sophtpaw> hello, can someone help me please?
<IdleOne> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<penguin42> airmikey: if you do an lspci do you see a line that talks about 'ehci' ?
<sorush20> sophtpaw: what is the problem?
<sophtpaw> welll i did post my question more thanonce
<IdleOne> ppd join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<sophtpaw> so i'm not part of that 9%
<sophtpaw> 90%
<bicky> wow, this must be the most fullest channel I've ever seen
<prateep> hi, i'm not sure if this is the right place for this but i've just upgraded to Dapper and now I can't get sound to work.   Any assistance would be much appreciated
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: if you installed dapper onto the same partition as breezy, you are in for a world of hurt
<sorush20> bicky: I saw if once in the 700
<LinuxJones> bicky, tell all your friends ;)
<sophtpaw> Fogzoo, i'm hoping i didn't
<IdleOne> prateep>  join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<triablo_> How to fix this: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH ??????
<chuckyp> IdleOne, pie?
<sophtpaw> but i need help to check out whether i did or not
<bicky> IdleOne = thotter ?
<airmikey> penguin42: nope
<LinuxJones> triablo_, install the build-essential package
<dade> i don't think i'll go through this USB, ethernet and AC97 problems so...i'll format partition and give space back to windows. Thanks for help anyway
<sorush20> sophtpaw: remind us
<IdleOne> triablo_>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IdleOne> chuckyp>  yeah pie is good !
<penguin42> airmonkey: Oh
<chuckyp> dade, ac97 works usb should work and ethernet will work.
<chuckyp> dade, bud do what you wish.
<AUCI> Hello ppl,
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: cat /etc/issue
<ompaul> hello AUCI
<AUCI> Can I restore Ubuntu using the cd?
<sophtpaw> like Frogzoo says, i installed Dapper on possibly a breezy partition. Ever since breezy has been acting up
<penguin42> airmonkey: Can you post a copy of your lspci to pastebin please
<dade> chuckyup: yes but it's 2 days i'm searching forums...
<airmikey> awwwwwwwwwwwwww
<airmikey> lol
<sophtpaw> i need help to see whether i've done that or not and what  the situation is, sorush20
<dade> chuckyup: with absoluely no results
<bicky> any1 here with a AMD athlon thunderbird 1400mghz ?
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: cat /etc/issue
<sorush20> sophtpaw: done what?
<sophtpaw> conrad@x1-6-00-0b-6a-16-78-f0baraka:~$ cat /etc/issue
<sophtpaw> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<penguin42> bicky: I've got a dual Athlon MP 1500MHz - so similar
<bicky> pinguin does ubuntu runs stable on your pc ?
<penguin42> bicky: Yes
<bicky> ... I cant get mine stable :'(
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: well that looks promising - if it had said dapper it'd all be over
<sophtpaw> sorush20: i installed Dapper yesterday, on my spare partition, or so i thought. Ever since i've got problems with Breezy, which leads me to suspect i might have made a mistake with the Dapper insallation
<penguin42> bicky: Any particular problems?
<LinuxJones> AUCI, what is wrong ?
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: phew, ok, what next?
<bicky> penguin: yes, I think it's something in the bios, only win98 wants to run a bit stable on my pc
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: is that all your partitions?
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: i did fdisk -l
<penguin42> bicky: Run a ram test (memtest86) on it over night and see if it is happy
<recon00> gnomefreak: Just one more question: I'm looking for a file viewer to use in fluxbox. for example: konquerer is to KDE as nautilus is to GNOME as ? is to fluxbox.
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: pastebin?
<sophtpaw> can i send it in the pastebin
<sophtpaw> ok
<chuckyp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<sophtpaw> havent done it before do i just put your name in?
<sorush20> sophtpaw: personally I would not upgrade to dapper because I'm happy with what I have at the moment.. and since its got bugs still.. and I don't know how they are going to fix the hotplug system
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, your name doesn't matter just post thne copy the url
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: just post the URL back here when you're done
<AUCI> Has any of you seen this and have a working solution? Error:
<AUCI> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnautilus-extension1_2.12.1-0ubuntu1.2_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline.
<chuckyp> sophtpaw, if you are trying to upgrade to dapper you should be in #ubuntu+1
<penguin42> AUCI: Odd - is your disc full - or been full recently?
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10067
<sorush20> sophtpaw: your name would be good so that you could search and find your posts quickly..
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: the point is, you need to check for each partition you haven't written dapper over breezy - ie / /etc /home ...
<sophtpaw> chuckyp: not upgrading breezy to dapper; i wanted to have kubuntu on my other half, while keeping breezy as it was till the formal full release
<AUCI> no, i did have some problems and use fsck.
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: looks like you have breezy on hda1 & dapper on hda2 - this should be fine (in a perfect world)
<sorush20> bye guys got to go..
<sophtpaw> sorush20: is that better; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10068
<ompaul> AUCI, try >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< as a command line
<ompaul> AUCI, does the box come up at all?
<AUCI> hmm nice Ill try it
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: is this a lappie? are you using suspend?
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: yes, that was what was intended breezy on hda1 & dapper(kubuntu) on hda2 - exactly. So, what could be the problem?
<bicky> penguin: I ran a ram test lately and there's no problems with that,.. you dont think it's in the bios ?
<sophtpaw> lappie; suspend?
<david64> Hye evrybdy, is smbdy run laszlo system under linux?
<wonder> hello, i have got a problem with installing the nvidia gfx card driver. i removed the ubuntu driver and grabbed the driver from nvidias website. i run the installer and everything works fine. after restarting gdm i get my graphical interface. BUT.... when rebooting the xserver is unable to start. it complains about having loaded a different kernel module then needed. when i reinstall the nvidia driver it works for the session but after re
<wonder> boot x won't start agian.
<AUCI> yes, when im installing the updates is when I recieve this error about nautilus
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: laptop & suspend to disk (which might be a problem with swap shared between installs)
<sophtpaw> i'm using a pc desktop?
<LinuxJones> wonder, stick with the ubuntu version and add nvidia to the /etc/modules file.
<ompaul> AUCI, just try that and maybe before that - >>sudo apt-get update<< first
<wonder> LinuxJones: i have got nvidia in /etc/modules
<penguin42> bicky: Well it could be - but I'd only trust memtest86 overnight for a good ram test - you could have a heat problem or the like - its a bit difficult to tell
<SpookyET> hi
<ompaul> AUCI, I take it you are not on dapper
<AUCI> I did that and i got critical errors
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo:  i thought one swap was sufficient for two installs to share - its not been a problem before. Is it better to have separate swaps for each install?
<SpookyET> Rhythmbox is driving me nuts.  It keeps crashing.
<LinuxJones> wonder, but it only works once it's been initially installed but not after ?
<AUCI> can I boot from the ubuntu cd and repair?
<kbrooks> sophtpaw, there is no norm.
<sophtpaw> kbrooks: ok, recommended?
<penguin42> right; Futurama calls
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: it's fine - just not sure if suspend to disk would have a problem
<kbrooks> but you might as well use 1 swap for multiple distros
<orangizer> hi
<ompaul> AUCI, not yet start here >>apt-get -f update<<
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: if Dapper is indeed on hda2 then there would be no way for it to infect hda1, right?
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: but as you're not using suspend to disk - it's a non issue
<AUCI> ill try it
<bicky> penguin: it isn't a heat problem, it's also unstable when I boot ubuntu at the first computer start up of the day
<SpookyET> can anyone tell me where the rhythmbox error log is?
<ompaul> AUCI, -f is your friend, did you by any chance use any tools to help you "improve" on your install
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: in a perfect world, no - but then what messed your menus up? dapper looks like the only culprit ?
<ompaul> sophtpaw, in 9,999 out of 10,000 cased you should be okay
<dan> how do i access my Windows partitions A
<bicky> mount it
<ompaul> !tell dan about ntfs
<ompaul> dan, read the note from the bot
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: exactly, what did mess the menus up. All started with wineExplorer crashing
<dan> how do i access my Windows partitions as it says that i do not have permisson to open it - i am the only person and account who uses it and they are mounted
<sophtpaw> ompaul: that is a 0.01% chance?
<gnomefreak> dan: sudo
<SpookyET> Is there a way to tell rhythmbox to use sqlite instead of xml to store the library?
<dan> sudo?
<bicky> it gives you privileges
<dan> how do i do that?
<ompaul> sophtpaw, you could strike it lucky :-/
<bicky> just put sudo in front of you mount command
<Frogzoo> ompaul: what if the install uses volume labels instead of device names? that could be a problem in some places
<sophtpaw> i wish i was that lucky, i'd play the lottery now
<bicky> like: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows
<Ironhand> could someone give me some pointers to package names and/or documents that are relevant for managing a network of identical Ubuntu-based workstations?
<ompaul> dan, the bot sent you a URL with full instructions on how to do that
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: only way to really know what's going on is mount hda2 & check dapper is actually installed there - I take it grub lets you boot hda2 ?
<AUCI> yep not on dapper, Im just a newbie on Linux, I like it but like with all things i need to have patience, because im screwing up every couple of days .lol
<kbrooks> AUCI, screwing up how? heh
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: tried sudo mount /dev/hda2 but the command don't work, Which is the right command please?
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: sudo mkdir /mnt; sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<sophtpaw> mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bicky> open fstab and put the info about /dev/hda2 in there
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: sudo mkdir /mnt
<sophtpaw> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt': File exists
<maihem> I've just tried to test accessibility support in Dapper, and after enabling it then logging out and in again, my gnome desktop won't start. nor will a failsafe gnome - or any gnome programs from under enlightenment.
<sophtpaw> ?
<maihem> Does anybody know how to disable accessibility from the commandline?
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: cool, just 'sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt'
<GTX> maihem, #ubuntu+1
<sophtpaw> that didn' twork either
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: cool, just 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt'
<maihem> GTK?
<maihem> GTX?
<LoPMX> eeehaaa
<ompaul> AUCI, you mentioned fsck - why was it run? also if your getting used to reinstalling, you could consider a reinstall before you alter anything come back to us and we can help you a lot to do things right, saves on learning by breaking time :-)
<LoPMX> running xchat on windows ;] 
<GTX> maihem, no dapper support in here. only beezy
<maihem> oh
<ompaul> maihem, dapper is in channel #ubuntu+1
<heyjoe2> when trying to open an avi file in totem, i only get the sound, not the picture. is it a dodgy cd burn or is it ubuntu?
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt
<sophtpaw> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /mnt busy
<sophtpaw> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is already mounted on /mnt
<AUCI> thanks ill do that
<AUCI> thanks for your time, I really appreciated it
<max300> whats the string to install a dpkg after you cd it?
<bicky> sophtpaw unmount it, and remount it then
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: & you're sure you didn't already mount hda2 on /mnt ?
<sophtpaw> no, i'm not sure i didn't already -   i may have.
<heyjoe2> when trying to open an avi file in totem, i only get the sound, not the picture. is it a dodgy cd burn or is it ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: cat /mnt/etc/issue
<max300> how do i install a deb pakage
<Frogzoo> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<lck1> how do you add a user and give it an admin access?
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: Ubuntu 6.04 "Dapper Drake" Development Branch \n \l
<bicky> any1 here got this combo: epox EP-8KTA3 with AMD athlon thunderbird 1400mghz ?? =P
<warpzone> hey guys, having a strange problem. My sudo command doesn't work at all. Any command following 'sudo' does nothing.
<Jemt> Greetz. I have and old IBM laptop which I want to install Ubuntu onto. But all I got is a non-bootable CD-ROM drive. It works fine from Windows95 though. Is there some way I can boot the Ubuntu installer from Windows?
<heyjoe2> now ubuntu isnt opening my cd rom? can i make it from terminal?
<max300> thx
<Jemt> heyjoe2: You need to umount the drive
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: ls -ld /mnt/home/USER/.*
<Jemt> heyjoe2: Running Gnome?
<heyjoe2> jemt: yep
<kbrooks> here is a (slightly offtopic) question: why would anyone want the "latest" version of anything (e.g. Xorg 7 instead of a older Xorg version)?
<Jemt> heyjoe2: Right click on the drive on your desktop and choose 'eject'
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: for the old features & new bugs :)
<lck1> how do you add a user and give it an admin access?
<Jemt> kbrooks: To get the most recent features, yes
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo:  ls -ld /mnt/home/USER/.*
<sophtpaw> ls: /mnt/home/USER/.*: No such file or directory
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: well, USER should be your base user
<dan> where would i find /etc/fstab   ?
<heyjoe2> jemt: cheers
<bicky> XD
<heyjoe2> when trying to open an avi file in totem, i only get the sound, not the picture. is it a dodgy cd burn or is it ubuntu?
<sophtpaw> what is base user? is that me?
<bicky> dan: maybe in /etc :)
<airmikey> how do i get breezy to detect anything plugged into my 2.0 usb port ?
<Jemt> heyjoe2: Welcome :)
<Frogzoo> dan: is this a trick question? who lies buried in Grant's tomb?
<gargas> hwllo!i have a tv tuner card. how can i find if its compartible with linux and if yes how can i operate it?
<dan> Frogzoo, no - where do i look for the ect folder?
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: yes, I mean you
<dan> etc*
<carl> need help system keeps crashing
<gargas> hwllo!i have a tv tuner card. how can i find if its compartible with linux and if yes how can i operate it?
<nubious> frog: cd /etc
<lck1> does 'sudo' only work on ubuntu or all nix ?
<zxcvbn> gargas, do you know the chipset it's based on?
<bicky> people always told me that there are no dumb questions, but dan is getting near ;)
<Frogzoo> dan: fstab is in the directory 'etc' - this directory can be found within '/'
<nubious> I think sudo is an ubuntu thing
<lck1> i know 'su' works on any nix
<nubious> hey Gargas - have you tried the manufacturer's website?  what kinda tv tuner you got?
<lck1> i don't know about sudo
<nubious> <-- has a WinTV PVR-150
<Frogzoo> nubious: sudo is a unix/linux thing - it's fairly general - might be posix? dunno
<gargas> leadtek
<nubious> really frogzoo?
<nubious> hmm
<GFDL> lck1, set a password for root and you can bypass the sudo stuff
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10073
<nubious> I thought you had to SU into root
<kbrooks> sudo works on all unix
<lck1> ic
<nubious> does it work on other linux tho?
<nubious> or just unix
<chuckyp> gargas, there is a lot of support for tv cards with ivtv drivers.
<dan> bicky - sorry i jast have not got a clue what i am doing, last time i mounted my Hd i could access them fine but for some reason when i had to format my HD - and mounted the HDs i couldn get access to then
<GFDL> I don't like sudo. I don't like to type sudo this, sudo that
<GFDL> I want to du su ONCE
<FenX> re
<chuckyp> GFDL, then sudo passwd
<GFDL> and then run the commands I need
<nubious> I agree gfdl
<zxcvbn> gah, i can't remember how to view the pci bus device information..
<chuckyp> GFDL, and type a password for root.
<GFDL> no I don't want to do sudo passwd
<ron_> lol
<nubious> ahahaha
<chuckyp> lol
<simo_> do u know where can  i find the artwork room?
<max300> i installed cedega 5.2 but wen i try to open an exe with it it says to install a vertsion of cedega
<GFDL> on my suse boxes I do su, redhat boxes I do su, debian boxes I do su
<GFDL> not sudo
<nubious> whats the apt-get install command to install the KDE environment?
<gnomefreak> GFDL: sudo -i
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: well it's all there - doesn't look like anything's amiss really
<GFDL> no no sudo
<chuckyp> max300, #cedega
<kbrooks> simo_, #ubuntu-art
<ompaul> GFDL, then ubutus ways are not for you
<eFfeM> GFDL: su bash
<gnomefreak> GFDL: than use debian or redhat
<kbrooks> or #ubuntu-artwork
<simo_> thanks kbrooks
<GFDL> you can change ubuntu to behave like a sane distribution
<gargas> the drivers for the tv card are only for windows
<chuckyp> GFDL, if you type sudo passwd its the last time you have to type sudo.
<eFfeM> or sudo bash
<carl> how do i install nvidia drivers?
<GFDL> I never use sudo on my breezy or dapper systems
<lck1> nubious,  sudo aptitude install kde ?
<kbrooks> chuckyp, ubuntu way please!!!!!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell carl about nvidia
<eFfeM> or once sudo bash then set the root passwd
<chuckyp> !tell carl about nvidia
<eFfeM> and use su
<GFDL> I hate sudo
<nubious> ubotu tell nubious about nvidia
<ompaul> GFDL, I consider you trolling
<kbrooks> GFDL, then dont use ubuntu.
<triablo_> how to fix this: checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0...
<triablo_> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.10.1, but GLIB (2.8.3)
<triablo_> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<triablo_> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
<triablo_> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<triablo_> *** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
<triablo_> *** required on your system.
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: well, that is good news i suppose. Just left wondering ovre the coincidence of wineExplorer crashing just after installing Dapper and my menus getting frozen too
<triablo_> *** If pkg-config was wrong, set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<ompaul> triablo_, dont do that
<triablo_> *** to point to the correct configuration files
<ompaul> triablo_, STOP!
<kbrooks> ompaul, whats a troll?
<triablo_> k:(
<chuckyp> kbrooks, why not let GFDL get rid of sudo like he wants. To ubuntu way is to customize to your liking.  Not to use sudo as the end all tool.
<GFDL> why? I can use sudo and still use ubuntu
<lck1> sometimes i just 'su' so i aint got to type sudo everytime
<GFDL> I mean su
<lck1> you know
<chuckyp> GFDL, you can get rid of sudo also.
<nubious> woah
<chuckyp> GFDL, you can do what ever you like.
<zxcvbn> gargas,  cat /proc/bus/pci/devices may give you some more detailed info about your card (i'm sure there is a better way, anyone?)
<eFfeM> GFDL: only sudo once then do rm /usr/bin/sudo (and don't complain here afterwards)
<kbrooks> ompaul, What is a troll?
<gnomefreak> GFDL: using su screws with permissions for sudo that means the apps that need sudo password will not work
<GFDL> I know, care to explain why do some folks claim "ubuntu is not for you" when I use ubuntu everyday but can't stand sudo?
<heyjoe2> when trying to open an avi file in totem, i only get the sound, not the picture. is it a dodgy cd burn or is it ubuntu?
<bicky> gaint ugly beast in fantasy worlds ;)
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: SWAT gave me a dpkg command earlier which came back with errors which hinted at a major problem, which isalso partly how this whole hunt began
<ompaul> kbrooks, msg for u
<zxcvbn> i use su. i set the sudo timeout to 0. :)
<IdleOne> GFDL>  that is a perfect topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> triablo_: you need to install libglib2.0-dev, but why are you compiling anyway?
<GFDL> whatever
<sophtpaw> so now still dont know if i've successfully removed wineExplorer completely so that i can create a fresh install
<desousa2> hello :)
<knubbe> anyone familiar with using Lucene?
<kbrooks> GFDL, ...
<elkbuntu|snoring> !troll http://www.psychocats.net/essays/linuxtroll.php
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elkbuntu|snoring
<kbrooks> GFDL, join it please.
<elkbuntu|snoring> hmm
<elkbuntu|snoring> ooh
<elkbuntu> !troll http://www.psychocats.net/essays/linuxtroll.php
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elkbuntu
<triablo_> nickrud, I downloaded beta2 gaim, and it is available only in source tar ball
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: do you, or anyone for that matter, know, how to check whether wineExplorer is completely wiped of the panet Breezy, please?
<kbrooks> ompaul, "rude or offensive messages" -> how was his "rant" about sudo rude or offensive?
<warpzone> speaking of sudo, my sudo command doesnt work at all. is there a way I can reinstall in?
<Frogzoo> dpkg -r --purge wineExplorer
<triablo_> nickrud, I installed Glib2 but the system doesnt recognize it :(
<nickrud> triablo_: ok. you're gonna run into a bunch more errors like that, the simplest way to get past most of those will be sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<desousa2> im learning php on school but they only teach us how to set it all up (home server) in windows ... since i have only ubuntu could you teach me how to set it up? i already gone to Synaptic and instal php5 (wich installs other modules ) and php5-mysql
<Frogzoo> warpzone: are you a member of group admin?
<Tikurion> This question was probably asked hundrets of times, but anybody got an idea when (K)Ubuntu 6.04 will be released?
<max300> -_- all #cedega are empty!!
<ompaul> kbrooks, #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> desousa2, no one will teach you.
<zxcvbn> Tikurion, same time as duke nukem forever
<kbrooks> desousa2, only *guide* you.
<warpzone> Frogzoo: yup. the command is there, and I dont get any permission errors, just literally, nothing happens with any command following sudo
<Tikurion> ;)
<simo_> i'm working on a skin for xmms for the drake human theme, can you tell me what r u thinking about? http://membres.lycos.fr/floyd168/main.bmp
<nickrud> triablo_: that will get the development files you're gonna need
<desousa2> or guide me
<Tikurion> So, I'll wait 'til it's done, thanks ^_^
<oe1hoerer> hello everyone
<zxcvbn> lol
<Frogzoo> warpzone: any chance someone's playing funny games with you?
<triablo_> nickrud, thanx
<oe1hoerer> anyone tried to customze usplash on dapper?
<warpzone> Frogzoo: nope. it's been like this since I installed. I've just been using 'su' instead
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo:  sudo dpkg -r wineExplorer
<sophtpaw> Password:
<sophtpaw> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1382:
<sophtpaw>  `inst!lled' is not allowed for third (status) word in `status' field
<desousa2> any one to help me?
<desousa2> im learning php on school but they only teach us how to set it all up (home server) in windows ... since i have only ubuntu could you help me how to set it up? i already gone to Synaptic and instal php5 (wich installs other modules ) and php5-mysql
<heyjoe2> when trying to open an avi file in totem, i only get the sound, not the picture. is it a dodgy cd burn or is it ubuntu?
<simo_> what do u thing about that?  http://membres.lycos.fr/floyd168/main.bmp
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: wow - that sucks
<dan> i really cba to play around with it trying to get it working - if i reinstall linux and mount my partitions it should work right?
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: yeah, that how this whole enquiry started
<zxcvbn> !tell zxcvbn about fonts
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: i don't know what it means, but looks like there is a problem with dpkg?
<nickrud> sophtpaw: just above line 1382, what package is it referencing?
<desousa2> heyjoe2, i have that problem to
<desousa2> i install automatix
<sophtpaw> nickrud: i don't understand. was trying to remove wineExplorer
<desousa2> and it solved some problems
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<triablo_> nickrud, I installed the development files but it gives me the same error: Glib2.0 is required
<bigfoot1> how come sound-converter's lowest bitrate is 64kbps? i'd like to do half of that.
<sophtpaw> well, i'm stumped then
<nickrud> triablo_: you could take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileGaim?highlight=%28gaim%29
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: is this the end of the line?
<jaeek> can i upgrade to dapper from 5.10?
<IdleOne> elkbuntu>  that was a good article in the spirit of Ubuntu :)
<sophtpaw> nickrud: sorry i did n't understand your question
<Drakonia> hello everyone
<IdleOne> hello
<elkbuntu> IdleOne, its not mine, but it's pretty good, describes it right down to a t
<jaeek> howdy
<bigfoot1> how can i downgrade a 164 kpbs mp3 to 32 kbps?
<Drakonia> i have a g4 and downloaded the powerpc install iso for ubuntu on my PC
<nickrud> sophtpaw: I'm dancing on the edge of what I know now, but you do need to fix that. I'd back up that status file, and make line 1382 have installed
<IdleOne> elkbuntu>  I liked it and think it is a good article for a factoid
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<Drakonia> i burned the iso on cd and put that disc into my g4 but it doesn't load the install when the powerpc boots up
<Drakonia> can anyone help?
<Gomez> #debia-it
<IdleOne> Drakonia>  reboot and hold the C key
<Gomez> #debian-it
<nickrud> sophtpaw: I think there's a way to automatically fix status files (I would hope, anyway) but don't know them.
<IdleOne> Gomez>  /j #ubuntu-it
<IdleOne> Drakonia>  holding the C will boot up from the cd
<sophtpaw> nickrud: geez, well, if youre dancing at the edge; i'm freefalling over the precipice. This is now all way beyond me. so, looks like i'm fucked
<IdleOne> sophtpaw>  looks like you may be in a ajm but not what you said . whatch the language please
<nickrud> sophtpaw: if you're in that bad of shape, you have nothing to lose.
<IdleOne> ajm=jam
<Drakonia> just tried that... doesn't work (I get the ? folder icon because there is a winodws formatted HD in the g4 - i wanted to format that drive and use it on the g4 with a linux distro)
<Drakonia> so again... holding c didn't work
<balu1> hey guys
<balu1> what is the terminal command, to edit xorg.conf
<IdleOne> hmmm Drakonia  sorry I dont know more then that
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: the question is how badly corrupted is the file - might just be that one entry - try changing to 'installed' and try again
<Frogzoo> !tell balu1 about xorg
<balu1> ..
<balu1> tnx
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: how do you mean 'changing' to installed?
<balu1> ok, now how do i see a list of drivers that are supplied WITH ubuntu breezy
<desousa2> !tell desousa2  about php5
<nickrud> sophtpaw: one of the great things about linux is just about everything is a text file, so you could gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status , and fix it 
<desousa2> !tell desousa2  about apache
<scapor> How can I know the exact memory usage of 1 particular program with a shell command ?
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: in /var/lib/dpkg/status, line 1382, change 'inst!lled' to 'installed'
<kbrooks> nickrud, not everything is a file
<lck1> where can i find make.conf?
<balu1> erm isnt there a better editor?
<nickrud> kbrooks: I quote 'just about everything'
<balu1> text editor* to edit w/
<sophtpaw> nickrud: thx, nice idea. this is what happened? :       Failed to run gedit/var/lib/dpkg/status as user root:
<sophtpaw>  Child terminated with 1 status
<kbrooks> nickrud, you didnt.
<kbrooks> gedit <file>
<lck1> where can i find make.conf?
<sophtpaw> sudo: gedit/var/lib/dpkg/status: command not found
<desousa2> lckl whereis make.conf
<desousa2> i think :P
<Frogzoo>  sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status:
<Frogzoo>  sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: nickrud is write anyfile can be opened as a text file
<gnomefreak> right even
<nuambenzina> how can I start the script debian-installer from ubuntoo live cd?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, not everything. you cant open fifos in a text file, for example.
<tisuang> hello! i deleted kde menu icons. dummie. can someone tell me what I need to reinstall????
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo:        : )  i figured it might be that. Already tried that, but the cursor is just flashing and i'm not getting the file?
<nuambenzina> how can be ubuntu live cd installed on hdd ?
<nuambenzina> can somebody help us ?
<nuambenzina> :D
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: cat /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nickrud> sophtpaw: are you in a root terminal? if so, you need to exit that one and run a normal one for gksudo/sudo to work
<tisuang> I think it's not possible, nuambenzina
<kbrooks> not on breezy, anyway.
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: i dont have a fifos file ;)
<kbrooks> *maybe* in dapper it will be
<desousa2> is there any
<gnomefreak> nuambenzina: for dapper you can not for breezy
<desousa2> is there any ubuntu # for portugal? :P
<warpzone> okay, I'm in the 'adm' and 'sudo' groups, but using 'sudo -i' returns 'Sorry, user warpzone may not run sudo on localhost.'
<nuambenzina> it has to be possible
<nuambenzina> ;)
<warpzone> pardon, 'sudo -l'
<gnomefreak> nuambenzina: it hasnt been tested alot so not sure if it works might wait till its released so it can have time for testing
<ba> RTFM! everyone
<tisuang> i'm from brazil, desousa2
<warpzone> do I need to have a line in /etc/sudoers?
<gnomefreak> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<kbrooks> ba: language
<Jemt> ba: Relax......
<desousa2> well i gess br will do it :P
<gomti> #join linux
<ba> we'll how hard is it to read a book... when i was a n00b to linux i got flamed hard! and you know what, it helped me soooo much more
* nickrud slaps ba upside the head 
<kbrooks> ba: please.
<kbrooks> ba: rtfm is not very helpful here
<Xenguy> ba: this channel doesn't really flame
<nuambenzina> this channel isn`t helping/suporting his distribution
<nuambenzina> well
<SilentJ> can someone help me here?
<sophtpaw> after trying the sudo gedit /var/etc.... the screen froze again and i had to reboot
<SilentJ> I have some problems installing Ubuntu
<ba> well i must say your tollerance levels must be high
<Xenguy> ba: rather, this is the general guideline...
<Xenguy> !coc
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kbrooks> !coc
<SilentJ> I have 2 partitions one Windoze XP sp2 the other Xandros Linux... I tried to install Ubuntu, (wanted to replace Xandros) it goes threw the text and stuff then it stops and I get this crazy multi-colored screen Again. it's completely garbled no text no pictures nothing.. just a bright crazy colors.
<SilentJ> 
<SilentJ> My computer is ...
<SilentJ> Dell 9300 Laptop, 1GB Ram, 100GB HD Centrino, blah blah blah...
<SilentJ> I tried "boot: linux vga=771 nopic nolapic" brought me to a text install but when it came to the partition table, I chose to overwrite Xandros, it just turned blue and stayed that way...
<kbrooks> !coc
<GnarusLeo> Wich drivers should I use if I have a ATI R250 card? (Radeon 9000) ?
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: are you sure it's not a disk problem? check in /var/log/messages for warnings
<SilentJ> Any ideas?
<Xenguy> !tell SilentJ about paste
<nickrud> nuambenzina: on breezy, it's not really possible to install from the livecd; the dapper release will
<gnomefreak> SilentJ: don not paste in here i thought someone told you that already today
<ba> SilentJ, i also have a dell laptop... did you repartition correctly?
<SilentJ> umm
<SilentJ> well
<SilentJ> Ba
<GnarusLeo> !tell GnarusLeo about ATI
<SilentJ> i dont think so
<SilentJ> haha
<nickrud> sophtpaw: are you running X, or working from a text console (that would explain no gedit 
<tecs> fglrx
<warpzone> okay, I'm in the 'adm' and 'sudo' groups, but using 'sudo -l' returns 'Sorry, user warpzone may not run sudo on localhost.' Is there another file I need to edit?
<ba> hahaha SilentJ, you have to use a live disk
<sophtpaw> nickrud: X of course
<ba> lemme find it for you
<SilentJ> I deleted the whole thing formated the entire partition and installed win xp and Xandros
<SilentJ> I have the live disk
<SilentJ> but it dosent work eather
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: sudo gedit/var/log/messages    ??
<nickrud> sophtpaw: try sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status it's not as easy an editor, but it works inside a terminal
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: just 'less /var/log/messages'
<ba> SilentJ, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php get this live disk
<mark__> How do you check your MAC address on ubuntu?
<ba> mark, ifconfig\
<ba> i mean, ifconfig
<nickrud> mark__: ifconfig | grep HWaddr
<sophtpaw> can ubuto tell me about pastebin again please?
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell sophtpaw about pastebin
<sophtpaw> ubotu tell sophtpaw about pastebin
<sophtpaw> hehe, cool i can tell myself
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<koin> hi
<tinus> hey, what package in drake provides /usr/include/GL/gl.h ?
<koin> where can i find the meaning of an ls output?
<nickrud> tinus: you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com for that file, it'll tell you the package name
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> ls --help
<koin> i tried man ls and info ls with out much success
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: you can just pm ubotu directly '/msg ubotu blah'
<nuambenzina> how can i change the passwor from live cd ?
<xukun> can anybody please tell how I can remove Localization?
<sophtpaw> yeah, ubotu, just told me that. got told off too : <
<jke> http://pastebin.com/597998 i get this output quite often; nothing fails, its just anoying  :)
<benoitc> mmm how can I get the default themes of gnome ?
<sophtpaw> hehe
<nuambenzina> from the defalut user for getting the root privilges with su
<nuambenzina> ?
<nuambenzina> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3772.html
<nuambenzina> uff
<gomti> join #gentoo
<gomti> ls
<brosken> what is this
<koin> i am wondering about the number shown right after the permits and before the name of the owner
<SFTR> does anybody know the name of the C man pages package?
<SFTR> apt-get install...
<Frogzoo> koin: -> man ls
<balu1> what is the terminal command that gives me info about openGL onmyc omp
<Cyorxamp> How do I change the password for ROOT ?
<balu1> cyro, go to system, administration, user& groups
<Cyorxamp> yeah been there
<Managu> balul: glxinfo?
<GnarusLeo> Wich drivers should I use if I have a ATI R250 card? (Radeon 9000) ??? Is laptop the same as a notebook? :)
<SFTR> does anybody know the name of the C man pages package?
<balu1> cyorxamp: then click show all users
<Frogzoo> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<koin> -rw-r--r--  1 dani dani        25 2006-03-01 22:39 Unsaved Document 1
<tinus> nickrud: but the package does not provide it, even though it says so on the webpage
<Cyorxamp> balu1, thanx
<koin> what is the meaning of the number "1"?
<balu1> cyroxamp:  then u will see root at the very top, click properties: and then in that menu it says "set password by hand" type in what uw ant there
<LinuxJones> koin, that's the number of links to the file
<SFTR> well ive already done build-essential
<SFTR> so
<SFTR> where is it in the man?
<Frogzoo> SFTR: oh, soz it's late - just a sec
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: don't know about this. it just goes on and on and on. This is some of it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10076
<koin> LinuxJones:  thanks!!
<nickrud> tinus: I apologize, I didn't realize that the file search portion doesn't reference dapper.
<tinus> nickrud: ah right ... np :)
<LinuxJones> koin, one step at a time :)
<balu1> mangau: not sure, isnt there like a grep something something.. it says if my openGL is hardware renderd or mesa rendered
<balu1> gnarusleo:  whats wrong w/ ur card??
<nickrud> tinus: look into the apt-file program, that will give you the same info locally
<koin> koin
<GnarusLeo> balu1, I need 3D acceleration
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: just wanted to know that you could cat the file without problems - so no disk problem
<SFTR> what am i waiting for btw?
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo: oh...ok
<balu1> gnarusleo: welcome to my boat, i ve beenlookin around for a long time..what laptop do u have? and what game r u trying to play
<sophtpaw> i tried the nano thing nickrud suggested that has opened it in the terminal
<sophtpaw> just don't know how to get to the files now
<jke> balu1: passwd root?
<sophtpaw> nickrud: you know how to navigate inside nano?
<GnarusLeo> balu1, Im trying to install the glfrx drivers ... have a HP pavilion ZT3000 XWGA
<balu1> jke:  wats that??
<nickrud> sophtpaw: I just opened it  Hit Ctl-w , and type inst!ll (or whatever the exact error was)
<balu1> gnarusleo:  maybe u'll have beter luck than me, i use ur same vid card.. i dno hwo to get opengl rendering either
<SFTR> What's the package name for C man pages?
<desrt> manpages-dev
<nickrud> SFTR: manpages-dev
<SFTR> thanks
<blanky> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jke> balu1: changing root password
<Frogzoo> SFTR: manpages-dev
<jke> balu1: sorry, it wasn't you that asked :P
<balu1> jke: u want to chagne your root password?
<IdleOne> !tell jke  about root
<balu1> jke: oh ;p np, i already helpd that guy out
<sophtpaw> oh, by the way, i changed breezy to the edubuntu desktop. Just thought that might have something to do with it all
<jke> balu1: yeah, just me that is sloow :)
<kaha> GnarusLeo: IIRC, I had to install xorg-fglrx when I had my radeon card, and then run (I believe it was) fglrxconfig. That got me 3D acceleration.
<balu1> wats the diff w/ edubuntu?
<sophtpaw> forgot about that- kubuntu Dapper might have been a redherring
<nickrud> sophtpaw: nah, it's still breezy, just some more packages
<balu1> kaha: what card did u have tho? its important if ur card is above 9300
<sophtpaw> ok
<LinuxJones> Can anyone who has used both thoggen and dvdrip comment on whether dvdrip is much faster than thoggen (which is brutaly slow) ?
<GnarusLeo> kaha, ok, thanks!
<balu1> kaha : because the same procedures working for 9300+ radeons, dont work for 9200-9000..
<sophtpaw>  The greeti.g window is wri4ten using the G^NOME libraries a.d hence
<sophtpaw>  looks ,ike a GNOME app,ication- even t/ the extent of 3upporting
<sophtpaw>  them%s! By default, 4he greeter is r5n as an unprivi,eged user for
<sophtpaw>  3ecurity.
<sophtpaw> Packa'e: openoffice.org2-math
<sophtpaw> Status: install ok inst!lled
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: I would say then it's a certainty that dapper isn't the problem
<sophtpaw> Priority: /ptional
<sophtpaw> Section: editors
<kaha> balul: OH, didn't know that. I had a 9200 Sapphire. So disregard the above, I guess.  :(
<sophtpaw> Instal,ed-Size: 1112
<sophtpaw> M!intainer: Debia. OpenOffice Tea- <debian-openof&ice@lists.debia..org>
<sophtpaw> Architect5re: i386
<sophtpaw> Source: openoffice.org2
<LinuxJones> sophtpaw, please don't paste in here
<balu1> kaha: 9200 sapphire?? whats that ;p .. a radeon?
<sophtpaw> sorry mr LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> ;)
<kaha> balul: yep
<nickrud> that is incredibly ugly
<Frogzoo> sophtpaw: oh man, that is so messed up...
<GnarusLeo> kaha, nothing called fglrxconfig :(
<sophtpaw> Frogzoo, should i just jump off a bridge?
<balu1> kaha: well its worked a shot i guess.. i'll try it as well.. ive tried every other wiki out there.
<gnomefreak> try to get OOo2 on breezy?
<gnomefreak> trying*
<kaha> GnarusLeo: it might have been "fglrx-conf" or something. I don't remember. What does fglrxTAB get you?
<sophtpaw> nickrud: i did Ctl R for read files; enetered 1382 but it doesn't find it?
<nickrud> sophtpaw: ctl-w is search
<cdromke> i think i'm stupid....
<cdromke> my apt doesn't work, on a fresh install
<cdromke> like.... 404 errors..
<narzy> sure you have the network configured properly?
<cdromke> yeah
<nickrud> sophtpaw: That is like, so messed up, I can't begin to think of an suggestions (I prefer tall buildings)
<LinuxJones> cdromke, sudo apt-get update
<cdromke> if i didn't i couldn't connect to the irc
<sophtpaw> nickrud: )) yea
<lord_zero> hy 2 all
* nickrud goes for a cigarette, and a short think on the unfairness of the universe)
<gnomefreak> cdromke: paste your sources.list to pastebin
<cdromke> pastebin channel?
<balu1> i have pretty much given up on 3d accel on my toshiba
<lord_zero> does somebody have a few minutes for me? pls
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<sophtpaw> ubotu tell cdromke about pastebin
<gnomefreak> lord_zero: ask your questions in the room
<lord_zero> i have kubuntu and it doesn't see my network mainnboard
<lord_zero> what can i do?
<sophtpaw> * a little freaked out
<Kikkertje> I, I have a HP 1500 COLOR LASERJET printer, it uses usb conection, but i can't find any drivers for ubuntu :s does someone has a clue?
<lord_zero> but ubuntu sees my network mainboard
<nickrud> balu1: you could try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba
<LinuxJones> lord_zero, do lspci in terminal and find out the make/model of your network card
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<balu1> nickrud: ill take a look
<jean> hi
<jean> how do i tell if my setup is using swap?
<lord_zero> and where can i found drivers?
<lord_zero> for linux?
<Chousuke> I wonder if it is possible to somehow integrate Firefox' update utility with Ubuntu's package management.
<cdromke> gnomefreak, i have pasted the errors i get firstly... now the sources.list
<LinuxJones> lord_zero, if your network card works in gnome it should work in kubuntu
<gnomefreak> cdromke: than paste the link to pastebin page in here
<lord_zero> i'll try
<lord_zero> thanks LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> :)
<Chousuke> and/or firefox' plugin install utility.
<blanky> guys what's the package I use to make debian packages
<blanky> dpkgdev?
<blanky> or smething
<lord_zero> brb, i hope...
<lord_zero> bye all
<jono> hi all
<cdromke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10077
<Chousuke> it would be cool if firefox could check if an appropriate plugin is installable via APT before downloading from the web.
<jono> how can I find out which are the largest files on the system?
<LinuxJones> jono, hiya
<jean> shouldnt something in fstab be seen when you type mount like the swap partition for example
<Chousuke> and then prompt the user for sudo access to APT etc.
<cdromke> is it me being stupid?
<jean> how do i tell if my sys is using the swap partition
<Jhair> jono: du | sort -n | tail
<Kikkertje> I, I have a HP 1500 COLOR LASERJET printer, it uses usb conection, but i can't find any drivers for ubuntu :s does someone has a clue?
<Jhair> jono: du -a | sort -n | tail
<jono> Jhair is that for the entire filesystem?
<gnomefreak> cdromke: we are gonna try something please oepn your sources.list and erase everything and get read to paste a new on in there
<LinuxJones> jono, use du -h (for human readable filesizes)
<MikeStyle> hi...uhm i just compiled blackbox and i dunno how to start it...also i tried installing fluxbox but it didnt work...can anyone help?
<Jhair> jono: run it from / to search the whole filesystem (use it care, if you have nfs or samba partitions)
<jean> how do i tell if my sys is using the swap partition
<IdleOne> !tell MikeStyle  about fluxbox
<nickrud> jean: cat /proc/swaps
<IdleOne> !tell MikeStyle  about blackbox
<lck1> what's 'cat' mean?
<gnomefreak> cdromke: you ready?
<cdromke> yeah
<jean> nickrud: /dev/hda5                               partition       738948  6384    -1
<nickrud> cat - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<jean> nickrud: this is yes?
<gnomefreak> cdromke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6932   go to the white part and paste it into your list after deleting your list
<lck1> ic
<nickrud> jean: there you go, hda5 is your swap and it's in use
<gnomefreak> cdromke: save run sudo apt-get update :)
<jean> nickrud: why is it hda5 and not hda2 ie
<nickrud> jean: that's the partition that was defined as swap. I don't know your disk layout
<MikeStyle> idleone..sorry doesnt help
<MikeStyle> anyone else?
<cdromke> wieeee
<jean> does ext3 have limitations? compared to reiser?
<cdromke> it works :)
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle: on the log-iin screen click sessions than choose what wm you want to log into than log in
<cdromke> if you were a woman i would have kissed you gnomefreak :P
<hatake_k1kashi> jean: technically, no
<gnomefreak> cdromke: ;)
<sassenach> hallo. kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, fluxbox shows up and doesnt work, and blackbox doesnt show up at all
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle: why compile them instead of uing apt-get
<gnomefreak> using*
<MOEBIOUS> helloo
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak..there is a package in repos for flux and black
<MikeStyle> ?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle: yes
<gnomefreak> and openbox
<IdleOne> xfce4
<nickrud> and ion, and, and, and
<IdleOne> icewm
<MOEBIOUS> IM FROM COLOMBIA
<gnomefreak> there are like 20 of them
<MOEBIOUS> THIS IS MY FIRST TIME
<cdromke> well..
<cdromke> firstly.. turn of your caps
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nickrud> MOEBIOUS: please turn off your caps lock, and welcome!
<gnomefreak> MOEBIOUS: lose the caps and try #ubuntu-es if you feel more comfy in spanish
<cdromke> lol
<cdromke> there are more languages then english for support...
<cdromke> gmm
<cdromke> hmm..
<cdromke> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<gnomefreak> lots of them
<MikeStyle> thanks gnomefreak
<cdromke> LOL
<gnomefreak> yw MikeStyle
<cdromke> installing kde
<MOEBIOUS> NO I CAN WITH THIS
<ircleuser> ?
<Nwallins|home> what's the best way to get a launcher for a terminal window on a remote host via ssh?
<gnomefreak> MOEBIOUS: lose the caps please
<cdromke> TURN OFF YOUR CAPS PLEASE
<MOEBIOUS> BUT HOWI MAKE IT
<cdromke> press the caps lock button?
<gnomefreak> MOEBIOUS: the cap locks key on your keyboard
<GFDL> ROTFL
<MOEBIOUS> AND LATER
<Nwallins|home> and then?
<MOEBIOUS> ?
<thompa> LOL
<cdromke> linux sees the difference between caps and normal letters...
<cdromke> we too
<cdromke> two*
<GFDL> great start!
<Nwallins|home> so, um, what's the best way to get a launcher for a terminal window on a remote host via ssh?
<MOEBIOUS> EU FREAK
<IdleOne> troll
<GFDL> who
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you got a sec for a troll?
<milamber> someone have other repositories then nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> gnomefreak: are you practicing?
<gnomefreak> milamber: nl seems down
<napsy> Hi. I have a problem with my digital camera. The 'Import Photos' dialog appers and shows the stored images, but when I try to import them, it says: "The path file:///store_0001_0001/DCIM is not absolute'. Why is this?
<milamber> foor multiverse
<gnomefreak> nalioth: no for what?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you requested service? who needs it?
<cdromke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6932 << gnomefreak pasted this
<milamber> yes gnomefreak i sawq it, most of it is up, buth multiverese etc is not reacheable
<IdleOne> MOEBIOUS>  needs it
<gnomefreak> MOEBIOUS: i think is a troll that doesnt listen
<milamber> gnomefreak located in netherlants ?
<gnomefreak> milamber: take the nl. out of all the repos in your list
<Frogzoo> but MOEBIOUS also might just be having a language difficulty...
<nalioth> MOEBIOUS: please join #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-br
<cdromke> hmm
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: he was given it 3 times
<MOEBIOUS> ehh yes
<MOEBIOUS> maybe
<Frogzoo> yes, MOEBIOUS can be taught!
<gnomefreak> MOEBIOUS: type /j #ubuntu-es
<MOEBIOUS> the fact of beein hispanohablante
<MOEBIOUS> doesnt mean i cannot do it here
<MOEBIOUS> be trusted
<gnomefreak> the caps are finnaly gone
<nickrud> ah, I can see again, thanks MOEBIOUS 
<joeljkp> where do we get the public key to verify the CD downloads?
<nalioth> MOEBIOUS: por favor, vaya de #ubuntu-es (por espaol) o #ubuntu-br (por portugues)
<nalioth> joeljkp: there are md5sums on the download page
<joeljkp> nalioth: yeah, but there's a gpg sig to verify the md5sums file
<MOEBIOUS> thanksss
<MOEBIOUS> for beeing helpers on t cause
<Klohunt> For some reason I dont believe I am getting accelerated graphics support with my Nvidia 7800 GTX
<Jimmey__> How much is Dapper going to change from the flight5 I'm downloading now?
<nickrud> Klohunt: you can test with glxinfo | grep direct , it should say yes if it's working
<narzy> Flight5 is ALPHA, it might change considerably
<Frogzoo> Jimmey__: about 5 weeks of work's worth :D
<Jimmey__> It's looking good though
<Klohunt> hmm it says yes
<Jimmey__> And I've heard it's very good performance wise...All's looking well
<Klohunt> nickrud: thanks
<narzy> Frogzoo, there was some rublings about a Dapper Delay
<narzy> read about it on /. this morning
<Frogzoo> NOoooo.....
<MOEBIOUS> how can i goo
<cdromke> /quit
<IdleOne> cdromke>  that is not helping
<IdleOne> MOEBIOUS>  /j #ubuntu-es
<cdromke> he asks... how can i go
<cdromke> i tell him how he can go
<IdleOne> cdromke>  when you came in asking for help you didnt get a response like that..pay it forward please :)
<kleinerwilly> sorry, new here, do I have to register my nick anywhere?
<gnomefreak> cdromke: he wants to go to another channel not leave
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kleinerwilly about register
<Klohunt> How can I make the FireFox icon on my desktop smaller?
<IdleOne> kleinerwilly>  /msg nickserv help
<milamber> thnx again gnomefreak:D u've helped me again, btw it seems slower then the .nl rep
<cdromke> milamber, het scheelt niet alles
<IdleOne> Klohunt>  right click propertires
<nickrud> Klohunt: right click the icon, choose stretch icon
<gnomefreak> milamber: it might be because it might not be close to you
<St_Iron> hello
<Frogzoo> narzy: 6 weeks would push release to early june
<cdromke> ik haal hier 321 kB/s ipv. de 350 normaal
<milamber> who knows gnomefreak who knows
<Daza> Good afternoon! like I woud fax server in Ubuntu?
<servjew> hi, is viewing images possible without x on a server install ?
<nickrud> Daza: efax-gtk , & hylafax. efax is easier, hylafax is more powerful but hard to set up
<cdromke> nope servjew
<General_Error> anyone have any help on installin gaim beta lol
<cdromke> afaik you need x
<milamber> @cdromke i don't think it is polite to other to talk duch in the main room,
<Engla> servjew: you can use a framebuffer viewer
<gomti3> ls
<cdromke> hmm
<cdromke> you're right :P
<cdromke> but dutch was easier...
<cdromke> </lame>
<Engla> servjew: I've forgotten teh name, and when I tried it the colors were a bit off, but search for "framebuffer image viewer" or somesuch
<gnomefreak> General_Error: you have to compile it i would run sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall than run sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<nickrud> cdromke: /quit, then /join #ubuntu-nl ;)
<jke> How do i install framebuffer for my tty's? i have searched the forum, but there soes not seem to come anythin usefyl up
<gnomefreak> General_Error: than download tar and get to work :)
<servjew> framebuffer is the display system already active on a server install, right ?
<revartj> hello
<Engla> should be, although I know -> 0 about htis
<revartj> somebody could tell me, how I configure de vnc.conf
<servjew> ok :) ill check it out better than nothing, and i dont mind if the images are a little screwy :)
<milamber> @ cdromke i understand, my english is alsno not that great and  nice to see/read/hear, prefer other languages buth well it goes
<servjew> thanks
<cdromke> yeah ok..
<jke> servjew: dont know, newer made an server install :)
<cdromke> brb
<balu1> how do i check what version of xfree i have instaleld
<Daza> Nickrud: I do how download this?
<nickrud> balu1: xdpyinfo | head
<balu1> tnx
<Frogzoo> balu1: check /var/log/xorg.log
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy balu1
<nickrud> Daza: it's in the repositories; if apt-cache policy efax-gtk does not have a 'Candidate', you'll need to enable some more repos
<revartj> help, please
<aeolist> hi all
<milamber> bogger, no sound in frozen bubble, my favourite time killing game
<gnomefreak> revartj: what do you need help with?
<revartj> about vnc
<revartj> how i could configure vnc.conf
<gnomefreak> revartj: if you tell us what the problem is than we might beable to help
<aeolist> can i make nautilus display files like windows "list"? that is, having files and folders displayed in a list, with no extra details, scrolling to the sides, not up and down
<blanky> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<blanky> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Frogzoo> revartj: -> man vnc.conf
<balu1> how can i tell if agpgart support is active?
<balu1> i need to inactivate it
<revartj> xd
<Engla> aeolist: I'm pretty sure that you cannot do this in nautilus
<General_Error> gnomefreak, thanks :), doing it now, sorry for late reply lol
<aeolist> Engla, what about other file managers like konqueror and midnight commander?
<gnomefreak> General_Error: its fine
<LinuxJones> balay, lsmod | grep agpgard to see if it's loaded
<Engla> aeolist: I have no idea about that. One could guess that konqueror has more options
<aeolist> thanks Engla
<Daza> I not use my modem fax motorola v92!
<gnomefreak> later everyone
<alextsr> hello boys and girls, can some1 help a poor little guy? :) lately I noticed that something is eating up my cpu especially when launching an image viewer or using a torrent client or such. I've noticed this on both gnome and kde. Here's what top shows ie : "Cpu(s):  2.3% us,  0.7% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id, 96.7% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.3% si" any ideas?
<Cyorxamp> how do you install a .deb files?
<Cyorxamp> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<St_Iron> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<St_Iron> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Daza> I NOT USE MY MODEM MOTOROLA V92!
<Magnamundian> How do you change the GRUB menu?
<LinuxJones> Daza, why do we care about that ?
<jbroome> Daza: i have no idea WTF you are talking about
<aeolist> Magnamundian, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nogimics> How can I edit the login message you get when you SSH into ubuntu? also how I can reprint it without loggging back in please?
<dradul> Daza, please go to the channel #ubuntu-br
<jmoncayo> monger: hey buddy
<monger> jmoncayo: hey
<jke> and nobody knows how to install framebuffer? all i wan't is to run links2 -g in my tty's :8
<jke> and get a better resulotion
<alextsr> Hello boys and girls, lately I've noticed that sthing is eating up my cpu, especially when launching an image viewer, a bittorrent client or such. Here's an example top output: Cpu(s):  2.3% us,  0.7% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id, 96.7% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.3% si. Any ideas? (ubuntu 5.10/linux-2.6.12-10-k7)
<blanky> success once more, LIBDVDCSS!
<eFfeM-log> hi, i  just installed dapper drake flight 5 coming from FC4 and I have an oddity with my mouse that I don't know how to fix. If I am in firefox and I scroll quickly instead of scrolling down it moves me in my history (scroll up moves back, scroll down forwrd). This is very irritating. Is there a way to change this?
<__mikem> alextsr what thing?
<MikeStyleNet> uhm my fluxbox still isnt working :(
<alextsr> __mikem: what what thing?
<MikeStyleNet> well i can get into it but when i right click to access apps nothing shows
<jbroome> alextsr: your paste really doesn't give much info.
<__mikem> you just said a "thing" was eating up your cpu, I am trying to inquire as to what you are talking about so I can help you
<alextsr> __mikem: well this is what I'm trying to figure out :)
<__mikem> namely?
<jmoncayo> monger: where you helpping me with the router stuff??
<Daza> tHANK YOU, GOOD AFTERNOON!
<alextsr> jbroome: the processes are not using much cpu so I only pasted this to show the high % in wa
<monger> jmoncayo: I don't remember that, but if you have a question i might be able to answer it
<jmoncayo> i have aquestion, when my ubuntu linux starts it gives me two errors, it says couldnt find and load a module for the fan and other stuff like that
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<balu1> anyone usd the ati proprietry drivers?
<Nogimics> How can I edit the login message you get when you SSH into ubuntu? also how I can reprint it without loggging back in please?
<jmoncayo> monger: i have two errors when trying to load the fan module and the thermal can i fix it
<LinuxJones> jmoncayo, your using the Hoary release ?
<monger> jmoncayo: just put the modules on the blacklist
<nico8481> Nogimics, vi /etc/motd ?
<monger> jmoncayo: than they won't be loaded and won't cause any errors
<confrey> hi everybody
<Nogimics> nico8481 Thanks
<Shed> Can I logout and restart X by terminal, anyone?
<nico8481> np
<alextsr> anyone knows what is "wa" in tops' output?
<monger> Shed: how do you mean that exactly as in your in a terminal and your x is dead?
<Nogimics> Can the motd be re-printed to the screen without logging back in?
<madmancanuck> Shed: are you looking just to basically stop x and restart it?
<aridese> what's a good video editing tool for linux?
<Shed> I want to write a script that restarts my X session with a different xorg.conf
<nickrud> Shed: use sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop ; that stops your current X, and startx from a terminal (you may need an ~/.xsession file)
<LinuxJones> Shed, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jbroome> Nogimics: cat /etc/motd
<LinuxJones> aridese, there aren't many right at the moment
<__mikem> Anyone want to see something truely horific
<jmoncayo> monger: but it says error trying to load those modules the files ..../fan.ko couldnt be found?? what should i do
<jind> aridese: I know there is this program called kino. If it's any good I however don't know
<LinuxJones> aridese, in fact there are none
<LinuxJones> :(
<__mikem> Anyone want to see something truely horific
<Nogimics> Thanks :) does can print a file to screen then?
<Nogimics> cat*
<jbroome> Nogimics: screen
<Nogimics> why did cat work then?
<Shed> Thanks nickrud, LinuxJones, I'll try that.
<monger> jmoncayo: do you have that problem during install?
<jmoncayo> i think so, but i dont really remember
<ice60> is it possible to modify and recompile the Ubuntu livecd with 3GB of free space and 640MB RAM?
<confrey> anybody using ddict? I can't work with it
<aridese> LinuxJones, any alternatives?
<jmoncayo> monger: i think so, but i dont really remember
<eFfeM> anyone an idea on this ?? i  just installed dapper drake flight 5 coming from FC4 and I have an oddity with my mouse that I don't know how to fix. If I am in firefox and I scroll quickly instead of scrolling down it moves me in my history (scroll up moves back, scroll down forwrd). This is very irritating. Is there a way to change this?
<LinuxJones> aridese, there is mainactor for linux but I don't know how stable it is. They have a demo downloadable from www.mainconcepts.com
<aridese> LinuxJones, ah, thanks
<confrey> and how can I reduce fonts' size of QT application?
<ice60> aridese: here are some mp3 about it http://www.twatech.org/eps/twat070.mp3 http://www.twatech.org/eps/twat072.mp3
<aridese> ice60, thanks :D
<LinuxJones> aridese, >> http://www.mainconcept.com/mainactor_v5_linux.shtml
<alextsr> can someone explain this: http://pastebin.com/598120 ? any ideas what could be causing it? (all processes with low cpu usage and a high wa%)
<fade_> hello
<tomcatt> hi
<fade_> im in trouble
<ice60> aridese: np here's the home page http://twatech.org/index.php
<fade_> liitle
<fade_> !gaim
<ubotu> hmm... gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<jmoncayo> hey i have a problem when linux starts, it says can load fan module, the file fan.ko couldnt be found
<fade_> in gaim howto i have read only about creating account... but if I already have one?
<LinuxJones> jmoncayo, type cat /etc/issue and see what version of Ubuntu you're running (If it's Hoary you can ignore the messages)
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<|mp|> where/how do you set file associations / app preferences in gnome?
<nickrud> |mp|: right click an appropriate file, select properties, and the tab open with
<fade_> yeah
<jmoncayo> somebody have any idea on how can i fix it???????
<LinuxJones> |mp|, right click te file and open with, then click the checkbox do this every time or whatever.
<bk> does anybody know when the next release of Ubuntu is going to be?
<lastent> does any of u have experience mounting second hard drives??
<mohkohn> Hi does anybody here know how to get captive ntfs going on ubuntu
<mohkohn> ?
<LinuxJones> bk, June by the sounds of it
<roger> Hello
<bk> cool.
<Antwarrior> does anyone know how to download the gnome source for Ubuntu from the ubuntu src repos,can't work it from synaptic ,and apt-get build-dep is giving error
<fade_> mohkohn, you have mounted it?
<mohkohn> Do you need to install something?
<roger> I just dragged a folder from my samba server to my newly installed ubuntu desktop, and the folder disappeared. Where did it go?
<|mp|> nickrud - ok, but hat about a DVD, for instance?
<lastent> fade_ can u help me mounting a drive
<lastent> fade_ ive already tried by myself
<lastent> fade_ but i couldnt
<Antwarrior> fade_ : mount -t fs /dev/hdX /media/hdaX
<roger> anyone?
<fade_> lastent, all i know - man mount. sorry
<revartj> lastent
<Makura> Anyone savvy with video drivers etc?  I don't think I have my 3d drivers installed correctly.
<revartj> that you want mount
<lastent> revartj tell me
<nickrud> |mp|: System  Preferences  Removable Drives & Media
<fade_> Antwarrior, i've mounted it, but i couldn't read.
<Antwarrior> fade_:  what are you trying to mount ?
<|mp|> ah
<revartj> what ????
<lastent> revartj im trying to mount the master drive
<fade_> Antwarrior, ntfs drive. mounted. not readable (((
<Antwarrior> fade_ : are you sure its mounted ?
<lastent> revartj ive installed ubuntu on the slave drive
<revartj> what is format???
<fade_> yes
<revartj> ntfs, fat???
<HymnToLife> !tell fade_ about ntfs
<jmoncayo>  can somebody tell if the apache webserver shows up in this url http://200.107.53.32
<lastent> revartj ntfs
<deluxe> i usually use gentoo but decided to try out ubuntu for the week well ive finished installing ubuntu breezy 5.10 on my msi 1029 laptop but i only have sound through the headphone jack i know what card and everything i need from gentoo but it seems like a i need a newer version of alsa that fixed the problem
<glezizdo> hola
<lastent> jmoncayo excuse me where are u from?
<glezizdo> spain
<glezizdo> hello
<fade_> it says me, i have not enough access
<jmoncayo> lastent: ecuador why?
<revartj> ntfs only can be mounted fo read
<lastent> jmoncayo my grandma is moncayo too
<deluxe> how do i get a version of alsa that is 1.0.1 or newer
<jbroome> jmoncayo: no webserver at that address
<nickrud> jmoncayo: seems to be timing out on the connect
<lastent> revartj yes i know
<Antwarrior> fade_ :  if you have mounted it should read
<HymnToLife> jmoncayo> connection timeout
<jmoncayo> lastent: thats cool
<lastent> revartj but i want to mount it anyway
<Antwarrior> fade_ : what command did you use to mount ?
<revartj> but download captive-ntfs
<HymnToLife> Antwarrior> not with the defaults parameters
<jmoncayo> would it be for a firewall blocking 80 connection??
<lastent> revartj where?
<HymnToLife> (It's readable only as root with those)
<revartj> wait
<fade_> Antwarrior, it mounted automatically
<lastent> revartj ok thanks
<lastent> jmoncayo but we are from PEru
<biloyp> is it possible to make a .bin file into a package for install or how to I install a .bin file
<fade_> i need to remount?
<lastent> jmoncayo eres familia del general moncayo?
<Antwarrior> fade_ : have you tried  to read from your root account ?
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jmoncayo> lastent: es primo de mi papa
<fade_> how? sudo *****
<revartj> lastent ---> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<lastent> revartj thanks ill try
<HymnToLife> fade_> sudo ls /path/to/drive
<MOEBIOUS> how can i play mp3
<SpookyET> ls -l
<MOEBIOUS>  y t ubuntu player
<fade_> HymnToLife, i'll try now...
<Antwarrior> fade_ : sudo ls /media/whereyoumounted
<HymnToLife> !tell MOEBIOUS about mp3
<biloyp> how do I install a .bin app
<biloyp> do i do a "make" command
<HymnToLife> biloyp> what app is it ?
<MOEBIOUS> please
<giggsey> I'm trying to add a network windows printer (Epson CX5200) - I've selected SMB, the computer name, and the share, gone to next, and can't find the CX5200 on the epson list
<biloyp> y4mscaler
<Antwarrior> biloyp : go to your shell
<biloyp> there
<Antwarrior> biloyp : type chmod 755 nameoffile.bin
<lastent> revartj im new in linux, can u tell me what version to download?
<biloyp> ahh k
<Antwarrior> biloyp : then type ./nameoffile.bin
<MOEBIOUS> to play mp3
<revartj> lasten, tar.gz
<fade_> Antwarrior, ahh, there access 500. how to change?
<biloyp> thx a bunch
<Antwarrior> fade_ : use the chmod cmd
<MOEBIOUS> HymnToLifE
<MOEBIOUS> how i can do it
<Antwarrior> fade_ : like this chmod XXX file
<revartj> lasten, when you will have mount, put  --> mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hdax /mnt/disco
<nickrud> MOEBIOUS: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has instructions for that
<HymnToLife> everything is explained in the link MOEBIOUS
<Henry_Bean> hi, anybody has a deb package for mac-port codecs?
<MOEBIOUS> THANKS
<fade_> Antwarrior, file = dir?
<w32> hey I'm having some trouble with my wireless card on my Laptop its and integrated intel wireless card on a Gateway M275 (convertible tablet) Its there and active and the wep key is right but i get like 81% packet loss when i try to ping the the ap which is also the gateway and dns- i get some of the headers from web pages or when I try to go into the management interface of the ap but it never displays and eventually the connection t
<MOEBIOUS> the truth is that this modification is essencial for my final change
<MOEBIOUS> to ubuntu from xp
<lastent> revartj ok
<fade_> ahh, man chmod
<Antwarrior> fade_ : yep , chmod 755 dir
<rukuartic> fade_: If you want to do a dir, you probably want to change all the files in it too. if you use chmod -R XXX ./directory, it'll change the perms of every file in the directory
<lastent> revartj can i talku in privaate?
<Antwarrior> fade_ : gives everyone read access and r/w to supervisor
<Antwarrior> fade_ : sorry like this : sudo chmod 755 dir
<rukuartic> Antwarrior: Not unless he owns the files himself...
<revartj> yes
<Antwarrior> rukuartic: it's a directory mounted by root
<rukuartic> Hey balu1... didja get yer problem fixed? (What was it again? :P)
<rukuartic> Antwarrior: Ay.
<Antwarrior> rukuartic : sorry
<MOEBIOUS> i have a live version of my ubuntu
<balu1> rukuartic: nope, , failed miserably :/ it was enabling OPENGL on a mobility radeon 9000 igp..
<Antwarrior> rukuartic : i didnt mean to sound rude
<MOEBIOUS> but seriously
<rukuartic> Antwarrior: You didn't O_o XD
<fade_> Antwarrior, it's read-only; 700 instead 755?
<balu1> rukuartic: now im trying to figureout how i can restore the origna video drivers i got w/ ubuntu
<MOEBIOUS> im gonna install it
<w32> i'm using hoary on the laptop- breezy locks up no matter what- haven't tried dapper with it yet
<rukuartic> Antwarrior: Is it a ntfs mount or something?
<Antwarrior> fade_ :  just set it to 755 , if you want other users to read not just root
<Antwarrior> rukuartic: yep ... i think it is an ntfs fs
<] BreliC[> does anyone have 2.6.14 or 2.6.15 running on breezy?
<fade_> Antwarrior, `/media/sda6': Read-only file system
<rukuartic> fade_: Can you see/access the file? Or are you trying to write to it?
<rukuartic> fade_: If its an ntfs file system, you can't write to it.
<balu1> if anyoen knwos how to restore original ubuntu vid drivers,, let me know
<Antwarrior> fade_ :  you can't write to ntfs ,just as rukuartic has just said
<m4steR> hi all
<fade_> rukuartic, i know, i just try to set normal access
<Morfosomo> whats the command to get a listing of active precesses again?
<] BreliC[> or is it a bad idea to try and compile 2.6.14/2.6.15 for Breezy?
<lck1> ps x
<Antwarrior> Morfosomo : ps
<fade_> Antwarrior, so now all users can read this drive?
<lck1> or ps aux
<] BreliC[> i think i need it for my WinTV PVR150
<Morfosomo> cheeras
<m4steR> i can't write audio cd because serpentine and k3b say: unsupported format
<JayR> hi
<HymnToLife> m4steR> from mp3 ?
<Antwarrior> fade_ ; well if  set perms are  755  for your directories
<rukuartic> Morfosomo: ps x/ps aux
<JayR> I just installed ubuntu
<Antwarrior> then they should be able to
<] BreliC[> my tuner model is not recognized even though the IVTV drivers have compiled and are otherwise fine
<rukuartic> JayR: W00t! Welcome to th' community
<fade_> Antwarrior, thanks for all! ))
<Scorchsaber> Hey, uh... I've been having problems with Nvidia. A while ago I got Ubuntu, and I had just gotten a nice aTI card to replace Nvidia. Unfortunately, ATI has minimal support for Linux. So today I replaced it with my old GeForce 5200 FX. I had downloaded the drivers, and when I restarted the computer with the card in it, my computer wouldn't start the X server (or whatever. I'm new...). It sent me into command line, so I entered in the config comma
<JayR> im using kernel 2.6.8-12
<JayR> but I have a problem
<Antwarrior> fade_ : np
<rukuartic> !tell JayR about enter
<m4steR> yes HymnToLife
<m4steR> from mp3
<firstent> revartj are u getting my messages?
<MOEBIOUS> what kinds of audio formats play ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, modprobe nvidia then restart x if it works add nvidia to /etc/modules
<JayR> ubuntu freezes randomly in gnome or KDE
<Antwarrior> does any one know how to download ubuntu packages as a src package for compiltation , pls
<fade_> Antwarrior, no, i can't read... maybe mount -a?
<Scorchsaber> err, what?
<HymnToLife> m4steR> you need to install a plugin for k3b to read mp3
<w32> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<revartj> si
<HymnToLife> search for it in synaptic
<Henry_Bean> hi, anybody has a deb package for mac-port codecs?
<JayR> anybody here can help me?
<Antwarrior> fade_ : okay ,let's start from the beginning ,  i guess.
<m4steR> HymnToLife, can you tell me the name ?
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<rukuartic> JayR: Ya kind of need to give us some more symptoms, we have no clue whats causing the problems. Check your kernel logs
<fade_> Antwarrior, ok
<Antwarrior> fade_ : do you just want to copy files from the ntfs
<firstent> revartj hablas espaol?
<kudeta> i have 2 questions :) 1) is drapper good now? or wait a while before trying. 2) which version of gcc does breezy come with (how can i tell) (good for my newwwb knowledge)
<HymnToLife> m4steR> something like k3b-plugin-mp3
<fade_> Antwarrior, of course
<Scorchsaber> what do you mean "modprobe"?
<HymnToLife> search for it in synaptic
<Antwarrior> fade_ : which account are you logged in as ?
<JayR> were can I find the kernel logs?
<rukuartic> !logs
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rukuartic
<fade_> Antwarrior, first, e.g. root
<rukuartic> !kernel logs
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rukuartic
<Antwarrior> fade : are using the gui or the shell ?
<m4steR> HymnToLife, thanks a lot ;)
<fade_> Antwarrior, gui
<fade_> gnome
<kudeta> what version of GCC does ubuntu have?
<kudeta> 3.x?
<HymnToLife> m4steR> you're welcome :)
<kudeta> or 2.x?
<Antwarrior> fade_ : are you sure you are logged in as root and not a regular user ?
<MOEBIOUS> hymtolife please help me with it
<JayR> were can I find the kernel logs?
<fade_> Antwarrior, so sudo is working...
<firstent> revartj hablas espaol?
<HymnToLife> MOEBIOUS> what's the problem ?
<ankka> does anybody use netwmpager? I can't get it to be lower than other windows, it always is on top of them, which is annoying when watchin videos full-screen
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<deluxe> how do i get a version of alsa that is 1.0.1 or newer
<kudeta> ??
<fade_> Antwarrior, root of course
<rukuartic> JayR: Actually, might be better to check your GUI's logs...
<Troll> how do i know which version of ubuntu is best for my pc ?
<rukuartic> Anyone know where you can find GDM's log?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, modprobe is a connand to load the nvidia module into the running kernel so do sudo modprobe nvidia if that loads correctly do /etc/init.d/gdm restart and your x whould come up as normal
<JayR> where can I find GDM and KDE's log?
<Antwarrior> fade_ :  okay , fire up a shell , type the mount command like you did before if it is not already mounted, then go to your /media directory and type :
<nickrud> rukuartic: /var/log
<Antwarrior> ls - l /media
<Henry_Bean> hello, how to decode ape files?
<Antwarrior> and tell me what perms the mounted directory has
<Scorchsaber> okay. I'll ckeck back to you after I try it
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, I am the best typer of all time BTW :)
<HymnToLife> hm
<HymnToLife> !ape
<ubotu> HymnToLife: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<firstent> revartj are u there
<fade_> Antwarrior, all ntfs partitions are marked as root
<firstent> revartj are u there?
<firstent> revartj do u speak spanish?
<revartj> sip
<Troll> how do i know which version of ubuntu is best for my pc ?
<MOEBIOUS> hola firstent
<Scorchsaber> what am I supposed to see after modprobe?
<LinuxJones> Troll, that would be the stable release
<Antwarrior> Antwarrior : okay , but i need you to tell me what the numbers say
<rukuartic> JayR: Look in /var/logs/gdm -- see if you can find information there
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, nothing errors would be bad
<Scorchsaber> Ok. Good
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, did it go ok ?
<Antwarrior> Antwarrior  : mine looks like this
<Antwarrior> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 2048 2003-07-18 23:26 cdrom0
<fade_> Antwarrior, sda1, sda5, sda6
<JayR> ok ill try that
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, now do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<firstent> MOEBIOUS hola
<Antwarrior> fade_ : okay we are getting somewhere, you forget to put -l
<Scorchsaber> ok
<fade_> dr-x------
<Antwarrior> fade_ : ls -l , not ls
<fade_> Antwarrior, ls -l
<Antwarrior> fade_ :  and paste that
<fade_> dr-x------  1 root root  8192 2006-03-12 14:56 sda1
<fade_> dr-x------  1 root root  4096 2006-03-11 13:01 sda5
<fade_> dr-x------  1 root root 16384 2006-03-12 17:23 sda6
<Antwarrior> okay
<firstent> revartj me puedes decir como instalar ese programa que me he bajado?
<Antwarrior> fade_ : now type , sudo chmod 755 *
<fade_> ok
<Antwarrior> fade_ : and paste the contents again
<fade_> `/media/sda6': Read-only file system
<revartj> firstent --> tar zxvf arvhio que te has bajado
<Antwarrior> fade_ : now type , sudo chmod 755 *
<Antwarrior> fade_ : and paste the contents again
<fade_> dr-x------  1 root root  8192 2006-03-12 14:56 sda1
<fade_> dr-x------  1 root root  4096 2006-03-11 13:01 sda5
<fade_> dr-x------  1 root root 16384 2006-03-12 17:23 sda6
<_epp> whats a giu for samba that works well?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, your gnome up and runing now ?
<rukuartic> fade_: are you in /dev or /mnt or /media?
<Scorchsaber> nope
<firstent> revartj me he bajado captive-static-1.1.7
<zth> this is weird, i've got 3D accel but no OpenGL Direct Rendering support
<Scorchsaber> it's restarted, but it's holding at "checking battery state"
<Antwarrior> fade_ :  where your ntfs is mounted
<fade_> /media
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<firstent> revartj que hago con eso
<deluxe> can somebody please help me upgrade alsa to a newer  version that supports my card fully
<Antwarrior> fade_ : it should be media on Ubuntu systems, could be mnt though
<fade_> /media
<revartj> habres una consola
<revartj> y lo pones
<firstent> listo
<firstent> como
<Antwarrior> fade_ : okay , now i need you to type chmod 755 *
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Antwarrior> fade_ : sorry , sudo chmod 755 *
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, you installed the ubuntu version of the nvidia driver correct ?
<Antwarrior> fade_ : and paste after the command
<Scorchsaber> yes
<revartj> entras en el directorio donde tengas bajado el captve-ntfs
<MOEBIOUS> UBOTU
<firstent> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %MOEBIOUS!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %revartj!*@*]  by Seveas
<Coocks> what is the difference between the amd64 ubuntu, i386 ubuntu and power pc ubuntu ?
<fade_> Antwarrior, 'readonly file system', thats all
<firstent> revartj primero lo extraigo y luego entro en el directorio
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, did you edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to make the necessary changes like adding the nvidia driver to use as the video card driver ?
<rukuartic> Seveas: You know what we need to do? Get old people whove never used computers before and get them to tell us how they think computers should work.
<firstent> revartj listo ya lo hice
<fade_> 755 - access with writing, right?
<Antwarrior> fade_ : that's not right , fade_ , did you follow my instructs EXACTLY ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %firstent!*@*]  by Seveas
<Scorchsaber> erm
<GFDL> firstent, don't write in spanish anymore, did you hear me?
<fade_> yeeees
<Scorchsaber> don't beleive so
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, that's the problem
<Scorchsaber> ah
<Antwarrior> fade_ : nooooo, not really . i asked you t o type
<GFDL> right
<Scorchsaber> Kind of used to windows. sorry
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, do sudo -s in terminal
<rukuartic> Antwarrior: He probably needs to be in /media or /mnt... he might be in /dev
<tritium> Scorchsaber: sudo -i
<rukuartic> Scorchsaber: We all were at one point... or at least I was :p
<Antwarrior> fade_ : sudo chmod 755 * , in your media directory and then ls -l to screen
<Eleaf> hi..
<JayR> ive check my logs nothing helpful
<Antwarrior> fade_ : make sure you are back in your media directory
<Scorchsaber> well my cmputer is still checking battery state. Funnily enoug, there are no batteries
<fade_> Antwarrior, so it is!
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, that's ok it takes a while to get used to linux :)
<Eleaf> I'm having really horrible network problems here
<fade_> not one time
<Antwarrior> fade_ : now that you are in /media
<fade_> yes
<Antwarrior> fade_ : type  sudo chmod 755 /media  and
<kudeta> hey anybody tell me if the drapper drake is good to use now?
<Antwarrior> fade_ : wait !!!
<kudeta> or still too buggy
<tritium> kudeta: see the topic
<rukuartic> kudeta: When its released, it'll be good for use :)
<_epp> can i just type smb://MSHOME in opera and get my windows network?
<fade_> Antwarrior, i did it for two times
<LinuxJones> Coocks, install Breezy or wait till June for the dapper release
<Antwarrior> fade : type sudo chmod 755  /media/* ;and then type ls -l in your directory
<Antwarrior> and paste to the irc screen
<fade_> ok
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, you have that command entered ?
<Makura> Is there any way to adjust the brightness without using the monitor stuff?  (My monitor's brightness is maxed out and it's really dark)
<Scorchsaber> LinuxJones, is there a way to get it to stop checking battery state, because it's still there
<Seveas> ehrm, pasting in the channel is a bad idea
<rukuartic> Antwarrior: Oooooh... Paste bin is better for that mate >>
<Scorchsaber> checking the battery state
<Antwarrior> fade_ :  is it ?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, umm
<fade_> chmod:     `/media/cdrom': Read-only file system
<fade_> chmod:     `/media/cdrom0': Read-only file system
<fade_> chmod:     `/media/sda1': Read-only file system
<fade_> chmod:     `/media/sda5': Read-only file system
<fade_> chmod:     `/media/sda6': Read-only file system
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fade_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Antwarrior> fade_ :  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!?!?!
<Scorchsaber> seems to me it's frozen
<rukuartic> !tell fade_ about pastebin
<Seveas> NO pasting in here
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, I dunno why it's doing that, this is a laptop ?
<JayR> whats the difference between the kernel with i386 and i686 suffix?
<Scorchsaber> nope, this is a desktop
<nickrud> Makura: you can change the gamma of your monitor
<rukuartic> JayR: Built to work better on the platform you're working on
<Makura> nickrud: I said that my monitor is already maxed out =p
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, can you do ctrl+alt+F3 ?
<rukuartic> JayR: View /proc/cpuinfo and see what you've got
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, does that give you a new login window ?
<zth> is there a way to start an additional X server without XGL enabled but have the original one iwht XGL? (gonna use the 2nd one for gaming, need DRI for that)
<nickrud> Makura: at the X level; experiment with xgamma (just .02 changes and the like) and then make it permanent in xorg.conf
<Scorchsaber> hold on, let me try
<Scorchsaber> yep, command line login
<Makura> nickrud: Can you tell me where to change this?  I'm still very new to Linux. =p
<_epp> can i just type smb://MSHOME in opera and get my windows network?
<Jimmey__> Is 'remote assistance' easy to deal out to someone behind a NAT router?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, ok login then do sudo -s (re-enter your user password)
<nickrud> Makura: when you know what value to use, add the line Option "Gamma" <number> to the Monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JayR> i have a P4 3.0 HT
<Scorchsaber> done
<dtamas> I have a problem with filesystems, I can not write to mounted usb and vfat drive. Strange because it is not mounted read-only...
<Makura> nickrud: Where do I go to change values at the X level like you told me?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, ok do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rukuartic> dtamas: What filesystems are they? NTFS?
<Scorchsaber> ok
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, do you see a config file ?
<dtamas> rukuartic: fat32
<roger> I dragged a file from an smb share to my desktop with the left button... now I can't find the file anywhere.. where did it go?
<Scorchsaber> yea, I see the config file
<dtamas> I checked my fstab and it seemed to be all right
<Scorchsaber> sorry for the delays, I have to run between computers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nickrud> Makura: in a terminal, type xgamma -gamma 1.1 , see if that brightens your display
<cdromke> hmm
* cdromke kicks KDE
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, great now use the arrow down key to find the lines that have dri and glcore near the top (under the modules section) and put a # in front of each of those lines.
<Makura> nickrud: Okay, thanks for you help! =] 
<cdromke> i want to lower the resolution, in order to make 75Hz possible
<Scorchsaber> done
<nickrud> Makura: try xgamma -gamma 1.2 , see if that's better. experiment for the best value
<cdromke> my evil monitor doesn't like reso's above 1152*864@75Hz
<Makura> nickrud: Okay, and do you know why 1024x768 is the highest resolution I can go?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, once that is done scroll down near the middle of the file where it says nv or vesa and replace that text with nvidia (that's in the video card driver section)
<Jimmey__> Is 'remote assistance' easy to deal out to someone behind a NAT router?
<nickrud> Makura: possibly your Monitor config doesn't match your monitor correctly, see the link from ubotu below for fixing resolutions
<TeRaHuRtZ> Forward ports
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Makura> nickrud: Thanks again.
<Rawplaye1> MI
<Scorchsaber> the "Device" section?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, yeah it should say either nv or vesa replace that with nvidia
<Scorchsaber> wierd. It has "ATI Radeon" thing, then "nvidia", then "PCI" on each of the three lines
<Scorchsaber> not sure what to do
<Scorchsaber> especially since I have an AGP card
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, radeon ?
<Scorchsaber> On the first line it has stuff about the ATI Radeon card
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, ok replace the ati part with nvidia
<erg0t_> hi every|
<erg0t_> :)
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, sorry I forgot you swapped out cards my bad :)
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, it should say drive nvidia now right ?
<Scorchsaber> It always said Driver Nvidia
<roger> Anyone: When I dragged a file to my desktop, the file disappeared... anyone know why?
<Scorchsaber> Thats why I thought it was wierd
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, it's case sensitive that should be nvidia not Nvidia
<Scorchsaber> On the line above the driver, it mentioned ATI Technologies
<Makura> nickrud: Is there any way to only raise the gamma for a certain application?
<Scorchsaber> yeah, it siad that
<Scorchsaber> nvidia
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, that's ok as long as it says driver nvidia you'll be ok
<Scorchsaber> hm
<napsy> Hi. When I pug in my camera the 'Import Photos' dialog appears. But when I try to import the photos, a buttom message appears, saying: "The path 'file://store_00303/DCIM/23' is not absolute.". What's wrong?
<Scorchsaber> should I restart now?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, now do ctrl + o and press enter to save the changes
<Scorchsaber> done
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, then ctrl + x to exit the nano editor
<nickrud> Makura: not without writing a bash script; and it would affect the entire screen anyway
<Scorchsaber> um
<Scorchsaber> the driver always was nvidia.
<Makura> nickrud: Ah, alright.
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, did the file save ?
<Scorchsaber> yea
<wonder_> hey, how would i found out what version the nvidia-kernel module loaded in my linux is?
<Scorchsaber> nano's gone
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, your back at terminal ?
<Scorchsaber> yep
<nico8481> damn i'm hesitating between american or british english for the system's default wordlist... what would you select? :o)
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, now do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nico8481> (yes, i know, i have existencial questions... :o) )
<Jimmey__> British
<nickrud> wonder_: if you have nvidia-settings installed, run that. It'll tell you
<wonder_> thats a part of my problem
<Scorchsaber> "FAILED TO START THE X SERVER."
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, oh god
<wonder_> gives me segmentation fault
<lezouave> #ubuntu-fr
<Scorchsaber> sorry
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, ok do apt-get update
<wonder_> i fear the ubuntu nvidia packages and the downloaded one from nvidia.com got mixed up somehow
<ChildOfGod> Hi. :)
<nico8481> Jimmey__, coz, if you're interested into my pondering, british is maybe the most "pure" english; on an other hand they are far more people speaking the american one ;-)
<Makura> nickrud: How would I edit the xorg.conf ?  I don't have priviledges to change it
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, once that's done do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wonder_> i get segmentation faults now for many apps, like wine, xawtv
<Scorchsaber> updating
<nickrud> Makura: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> Makura: enter your personal password
<wonder_> i have got no idea how to cleanly uninstall everything nvidia
<Makura> nickrud: Thanks
<Scorchsaber> "done"
<tritium> nico8481: the language has evolved over time...
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, BTW this is alot harder than it should be :D
<wonder_> and then fresh install the driver from nvidia.com
<_kaos_> how would i use find to show only files that arent .mp3?
<tritium> wonder_: please don't advise that
<wonder_> ?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  did you do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<nico8481> tritium, how am i supposed to take it? :)
<Scorchsaber> no...
<tritium> nico8481: hmm?
<Scorchsaber> um, if it matters, gnome hasn't been working since a power failure
<wonder_> tritium: what do you mean?
<nico8481> tritium, i mean what do you mean :)
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  do that and see if you are missing any necessary xorg packages
<ChildOfGod> For Gnome apt-get install gnome For KDE apt-get install kde, works for me. :)
<tritium> wonder_: it's preferable to use ubuntu packages, not downloads off of nvidia.com or ati.com
<nico8481> tritium, about the language having evolved
<nickrud> ChildOfGod: those are the debian meta packages, not ubuntu's
<ChildOfGod> Are they?
<Makura> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10078 ?
<erg0t_> hello all, im wondering what is the "ubuntu way", if it exists one, to download and install a new kernel?
<wonder_> ok
<erg0t_> or does it have to be done by hand?
<wonder_> but i installed the ubuntu package too
<wonder_> didn't work
<wonder_> thats why i have tried the nvidia package
<tritium> nico8481: "purity" is relative.  English has many German, Greek, Latin root words..
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  is it downloading anything ?
<Scorchsaber> did the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, nothing downloaded
<lionpaw> hello! i have a question and hope you can help me. i would like to add something in my sourcelist. but i have no permission to do so. how can i get it?
<Jimmey__> In synaptic, I downloaded and installed the 686 kernel.
<nickrud> Makura: but, gedit opened, right? (those are transient failures)
<tritium> wonder_: perhaps you didn't follow the wiki instructions thoroughly?
<ChildOfGod> Sorry, i always chane the sources.list file.
<ChildOfGod> *change
<nico8481> ah uh yeah maybe....
<Makura> nickrud: The conf was blank
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  ok 1 last thing to try do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nickrud> ChildOfGod: no, those meta's are in ubuntu as well
<quickblaine> hi all
<nickrud> Makura: close, and reopen. You probably mistyped the path -> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nico8481> tritium, so what? you would advocate learning the american one instead of the british one? :)
<ChildOfGod> I ususally use FluxBox, nice desktop. :)
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  nvidia should be listed when you get to the video card driver settings select that and leave everything else default unless you know for sure what it is.
<tritium> nico8481: I didn't advocate anything.
<erg0t_> xfce rules
<Makura> nickrud: The path is correct
<Jimmey__> erg0t_: Sure does.
<nico8481> tritium, i know, that's why i used the conditionnal (would) ;-)
<ron_> is there a quickpar app?
<Scorchsaber> did that
<erg0t_> Jimmey__, oh, what is it??
<tritium> nico8481: I'd probably make that decision based on regional preferences
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  try re-starting gdm again arrow up till you see the line again
<Jimmey__> erg0t_, XFCE?
<lionpaw> @all: do you know how to get permission to change the sourcelist?
<nickrud> Makura: cut and paste this exactly:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<demonnaie> sudo vi
<erg0t_> Jimmey__, i like it, yes. (xfce)
<nico8481> tritium, hmm nice idea :)
<Jimmey__> erg0t_, I know, it rules.
<ChildOfGod> sudo -i use your user name password.
<Makura> nickrud: Same thing happens.  Do I need to cd?
<erg0t_> Jimmey__, oh yes it does. lightweight and beautiful.
<Scorchsaber> just says that it's stopping and starting gnome, with oks by both
<erg0t_> heh.
<nico8481> tritium, anyway for the system's language i think the wiser choice is to select the one offering the most available stuff (docs, translations etc) isn't it?
<Scorchsaber> nothibng else
<tritium> nico8481: perhaps so
<Jimmey__> erg0t_, I think there's going to be an Xubuntu Dapper release.
<nico8481> :-)
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  hit ctrl + alt + F7
<ron_> anyone know of a app to run par2 files?
<rsyncx> Hi, is there command set of erasing one of the files out of the rc*.d directories?
<ron_> like quickpar
<Seveas> !info gpar
<ron_> ?
<erg0t_> Jimmey__, no shiat?
<nickrud> Makura: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<erg0t_> Jimmey__, sweet.
<tritium> rsyncx: update-rc.d
<rsyncx> for debian
<rsyncx> tritium, thanks!
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  do you see gnome ?
<Makura> nickrud: Ubuntu Breezy 5.10
<Scorchsaber> it nowsays that the X server is now disabled, and to restart GDM when it is reconfigured correctly
<tritium> rsyncx: sure.  You'll want to see the manpage for full details.  :)
<rsyncx> tritium, just a n00b from gentoo lol.
<Scorchsaber> Should I just reinstall ubuntu with my Nvidia card in?
<tritium> rsyncx: welcome :)
<Scorchsaber> instead of ATI?
<nickrud> Makura: then that should work.  try this one in a terminal:   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jimmey__> 'n00b from gentoo' - Do they exist?
<Scorchsaber> I get the vague feeling reinstalling will fix everything
<Scorchsaber> and if it doesn't, at least I'll have GNOME back up
<tritium> Scorchsaber: no, follow the wiki page for nvidia
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  ok well you can go back and use the vesa driver to get gnome back up and running
<nickrud> Makura: be sure to have the first X capitalized
<tritium> Scorchsaber: all you need to do is install the nvidia packages, reconfigure xserver-xorg, and you should be fine
<Makura> nickrud: Copied and pasted, it worked.
<Makura> nickrud: Looks strange to navigate though
<rsyncx> Jimmey__, debian core in whole lot better shape since 1999, when i tried it first with deselect and proto-emacsian keystrokes
<nickrud> Makura: page up, page down, arrow keys, and the like 
<erg0t_> rsyncx, hi
<Jimmey__> lol, did I just get pwnd?
<Makura> nickrud: Yeah, it's easy.  Nevermind!
<tritium> Scorchsaber: not necessary, and too much hassle
<rsyncx> erg0t_, eh sup
<Scorchsaber> LinuxJones?
<quickblaine> hey guys... was trying to make ubuntu recognise my ps2 mouse by editing the xorg.conf file which i did, but each time i did it i restarted and got an error to do with the xserver, something graphical, so that all i got was the black and white writing. after rebooting a few times i gave up and reinstalled linux. it worked fine again, but then when i tried to edit the xorg.conf file it did it again! i re installed again and dont dare
<quickblaine>  touch the xorg.conf file but im still worried it will do it again so i dont dare reboot. anyone know whats going on?
<nickrud> Scorchsaber: does the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log (at the end) tell you anything?
<erg0t_> rsyncx, eh. lol. so canadian.
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  run dpkg-reconfigure again and select vesa as the video driver
<warty_> hola
<Makura> nickrud: And to save?
<torttu> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<rsyncx> erg0t_, meh
<nickrud> Makura: ctl-x , and save
<rsyncx> erg0t_, know srbaker/
<Makura> nickrud: I appreciate all the help!
<Scorchsaber> umm... I can't exit the screen saying X server isn't configured
<Scorchsaber> Maybe I should just reinstall
<nickrud> Makura: no problem, I had to learn that stuff for a crappy monitor of my own once
<tritium> Scorchsaber: that's not necessary, I've said.
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber,  hit escape key
<yezariael> hi
<rsyncx> erg0t_, u canadian?
<yezariael> can anyone tell me how to remove the boot-splash???
<erg0t_> rsyncx, lol, nah
<erg0t_> rsyncx, Mexican
<Scorchsaber> escape key does nothing
<erg0t_> rsyncx, aye carumba
<Makura> nickrud: What suprises me is that the LCD monitor for the other computer (which I can't pilfer, sadly =P) is brighter than this one (CRT)
<nickrud> Makura: go figure 
<rsyncx> erg0t_, eh, send me some of that cheap tequila
<tritium> Scorchsaber: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and setup nvidia...
<Makura> nickrud: Oh well, this method works great.
<erg0t_> rsyncx, hahahahaha
<erg0t_> rsyncx, sure man, but will take that literally
<quickblaine> hey guys... was trying to make ubuntu recognise my ps2 mouse by editing the xorg.conf file which i did, but each time i did it i restarted and got an error to do with the xserver, something graphical, so that all i got was the black and white writing. after rebooting a few times i gave up and reinstalled linux. it worked fine again, but then when i tried to edit the xorg.conf file it did it again! i re installed again and dont dare
<quickblaine>  touch the xorg.conf file but im still worried it will do it again so i dont dare reboot. anyone know whats going on?
<erg0t_> rsyncx, will send you the cheapest
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, can you do ctrl+alt+F3
<Scorchsaber> I can't get to the console, there's this screen saying X server is not configured, and I can't get out of it
<erg0t_> rsyncx, you know, the one that leaves you blind?
<Scorchsaber> Ill try that...
<nickrud> yezariael: in /boot/grub/menu.lst , remove the references to splash
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, arrow up to the dpkg-reconfigure line
<Scorchsaber> exited
<yezariael> nickrud: hmm. i use yaboot, but i'll see if i can find a similar line there
<nickrud> yezariael: I've never yaboot'd , so I can't help
<rsyncx> erg0t_, you haven't tried anything if you haven't tried dollar 1.5 liter russian vodka
* tritium yaboots nickrud
<erg0t_> rsyncx, hahahaha
<erg0t_> rsyncx, i dont think i wanna try that
<quickblaine> hey guys... was trying to make ubuntu recognise my ps2 mouse by editing the xorg.conf file which i did, but each time i did it i restarted and got an error to do with the xserver, something graphical, so that all i got was the black and white writing. after rebooting a few times i gave up and reinstalled linux. it worked fine again, but then when i tried to edit the xorg.conf file it did it again! i re installed again and dont dare
<quickblaine>  touch the xorg.conf file but im still worried it will do it again so i dont dare reboot. anyone know whats going on?
<quickblaine> and besides that, i still cant get it to recognise my mouse? any suggs?
<Scorchsaber> Doesn't work. I'm just going to reinstall, my computer is more messed up than when I first came here
<Scorchsaber> thanks anyway
<nickrud> tritium: had be goin' for a sec
<tritium> nickrud: :)
<tritium> *sigh*
<quickblaine> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my mouse??
<tritium> quickblaine: normally, you need do nothing
<void^> linux users reinstalling because of X config issue?
* void^ cries
<mdmkolbe> I am looking at installing ubuntu and I was wondering if it has any other color schemes than the default brown.  Are there any screenshots of these?
!christel:*!  Are you good with LAMP? Looking for developer to build on existing voip billing system! Previous work examples advantegous. Contact InfraRed for more information.
<Blippe> gnome-look.org
<void^> i'm pretty sure you can use any gnome theme.
<quickblaine> tritium: yeh, but im on a laptop, its found the touchpad but not the ps2 mouse. when i move it the touchpad freezes for a bit so i think it sees in in some respect.
<nickrud> mdmkolbe: check out System-Preferences-Theme, and art.gnome.org
<tritium> void^: unnessary.   only for the impatient
<tritium> quickblaine: breezy?
<erisco> is there a program available to Ubuntu that allows you to record your screen? Like to make a video?
<quickblaine> tritium: yeh, 5.10
<nickrud> erez: istanbul I think it's called
<tritium> quickblaine: have you tried loading the "psmouse" module?
<zth> i need some help, typing xinit gives me X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<quickblaine> tritium: no, how do i go about doing that?
<zth> any tips?
<tritium> quickblaine: sudo modprobe psmouse
<void^> touchpad+external hotplugged mouse is a bit difficult
<tritium> quickblaine: is it loaded already?
<nickrud> zth: try echo "gnome-session" >> ~/.xsession && startx
<void^> may have to add both devices to the xorg.conf separately
<erisco> zth, did you try sudo xinit ?
<ssh-less> Hey trying to get ssh running on a strange port and not having luck. Ssh works fine but if I change sshd_config to port 3210 it refuses to answer.
<tritium> zth: most users use the default display manager
<jke> zth: try runnning gdm/kdm
<zth> nickrud, gives me the same thing
<quickblaine> tritium: did that, nothing happened
<zth> i'm trying to start an additional server at display 1
<nickrud> zth: startx -- :1
<nickrud> zth: I think 
<TeRaHuRtZ> thats right
<TeRaHuRtZ> startx -- :1
<zth> still gives me "user not authorized"
<nickrud> TeRaHuRtZ: thanks, it's been a while
<tritium> quickblaine: can you paste your /proc/bus/input/devices on pastebin please?
<samuel> ciao
<quickblaine> tritium: eh? whats pastebin?
<nickrud> zth: I don't know X near enough to help troubleshoot that.
<tritium> !tell quickblaine about paste
<samuel> do you speak italian?
<tritium> not here, samuel
<tritium> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zth> nickrud, ok thanks anyway
<khxxm> downloaded mplayer from ubuntu but there isn't any text file how do I install mplayer?  I only been on linux for a few days any hint would help me greatly
<nickrud> zth: maybe one more thing: rm ~/.Xauthority and try again?
<Ramunas> hello
<Ramunas> how can i make some free space? like removing log files or clearing apt cache
<ssh-less> where is sshd running? I am used to /etc/init.d/sshd but it's not there. a quick locate shows that it's installed as openssh-server
<nickrud> zth: no, not right I don't think
<tritium> ssh-less: did you install it?
<quickblaine> tritium: what should i name it?
<ssh-less> tritium, I installed openssh-server
<tritium> ssh-less: it should auto-start after install, and upon each reboot.  You can "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart" to restart it.
<ssh-less> Thanks, Tritium
<ssh-less> Very much
<tritium> ssh-less: sure.  :)
<quickblaine> tritium: what should i name the pastebin thing?
<tritium> quickblaine: anything you like.  just let me know
<samuel> ciao
<samuel> italian
<ninzin> afternoon all! was wondering if the PLF repository was down, I can't seem to get any ubuntu packages from them
<tritium> I already told you, samuel
<samuel> you have got gnome meeting?
<Makura> nickrud: Would you know how I could change ownership of a folder so I could copy some files into it
<jind> Does breezy badger have a known problem with external dvdwriters?
<jind> I have a problem writing dvd with the device and not cd
<samuel> you have got gnome meeting?
<quickblaine> tritium: ok there ya go.
<ninzin> Makura: do you want to be the primary owner?
<Makura> ninzin: I have no clue, I just need to copy some files to a directory
<Makura> ninzin: I figured ownership must be what's keeping me from doing so
<ssh-less> tritium: in /etc/ssh/sshd i did strict mode no, saved, restarted and still I am told that it is in strict mode. Know what gives?
<idefix> ./jquest: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory but I did mark the upgrade in synaptic
<ninzin> Makura: there are a couple of issues to consider.  one who owns it and two who can write to it. if you just want anyone to be able to write to it try: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/directory
<Makura> ninzin: I'll try that, thanks
<ssh-less> n /etc/ssh/sshd i did strict mode no, saved, restarted and still I am told that it is in strict mode. Know what gives?
<quickblaine> tritium: i posted it on there, what now?
<ninzin> afternoon all! was wondering if the PLF repository was down, I can't seem to get any ubuntu packages from them
<Averiano>  ?
<idefix> aha
<idefix> ninzin, so that's my problem too then!
<tritium> ssh-less: no, not sure what that mode is
<tritium> quickblaine: what's the name?
<Averiano>    
<ninzin> idefix: can't get to the PLF?
<Averiano>  
<ssh-less> StrictMode
<tritium> Averiano: english, please
<nickrud> Makura: a quick over view of file permissions is at http://students.cs.byu.edu/~cs235ta/winter2006/help/security.php
<Averiano>  ?
<Makura> nickrud: Thanks
<quickblaine> tritium: quickblaine
<idefix> ninzin, I tried to mark and load libsdl-image1.2
<ninzin> Makura: points to nickrud's link ::good read::
<Makura> ninzin: Okay. =p
<idefix> but i get the following error: ./jquest: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<idefix> nincin!
<idefix> ninzin
<Averiano>  ,  ?
<aljoschak> Hallo?
<GFDL> ?
<ninzin> idefix: I can't seem to get any info from that repository not sure if same issue or no.
<mdmkolbe> If I install flight 5 now, then when dapper final comes out, would it be better to do a clean reinstall or just update to it via apt?
<idefix> so we have to wait a couple of days and then everything'll work again?!
<idefix> ninzin
<idefix> ?
<Verbal_> hey everybody, I had a question about installing
<Verbal_> during install I get an error message after it detects my cd-rom, it says error in mounting CD, check to make sure the CD is in the drive, which I know it is, and I tell it to try mounting again and I get the same error message
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<V4Vendetta> what the hell
<V4Vendetta> my keyboard keys all work now?
<Averiano>  
<V4Vendetta> they never worked before
<nickrud> idefix: try installing libsdl-image1.2
<Verbal_> I get this just after I choose my country,language etc. about 10 seconds into the install
<Averiano>  ?
<quickblaine> tritium: so what shud i do?
<idefix> so I just mark them and then reload?
<GFDL> Averiano stop
<idefix> nickrud?
<aljoschak> I've got a problem using wlan with IPW2100, can anyone help me?
<idefix> nickrudI did that, restarted my PC but now they are unmarked again
<ninzin> aljoschak: what's up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@57.dialup.ctinet.ru]  by tritium
<robeer> hello
<idefix>  nickrud I did that, restarted my PC but now they are unmarked again
<idefix> * caglar has quit (Rem
<tritium> quickblaine: I'm looking.  GIve me a sec...
<quickblaine> tritium: okay
<nickrud> idefix: have you been mixing apt-get and aptitude installs?
<aljoschak> My ipw2100 seems to be up, but has no txpower and I can't connect to my ap.
<tritium> quickblaine: it's that Aiptek device?
<idefix> nickrud I used synaptic
<ninzin> aljoschak: what do you mean by seems to be up?
<nickrud> idefix: very strange then.
<idefix> nickrud ninzin said some server was down, could that be the problem?
<quickblaine> tritium: yeh thats what i though... but it doesnt work... when i move the mouse nowt happens and the touchpad freezes for a bit
<V4Vendetta> why would my multimedia keyboard keys start working for no reason?
<Verbal_> during install I get an error message after it detects my cd-rom, it says error in mounting CD, check to make sure the CD is in the drive, which I know it is, and I tell it to try mounting again and I get the same error message, anybody have an idea as to why its giving me this message
<aljoschak> it is marked as activated
<aljoschak> in the systemtray
<ninzin> et all is anyone using the PLF repositories
<nickrud> idefix: if you never got the package, then closed synaptic, I could imagine synaptic deciding not to install.
<V4Vendetta> ninzin, i am
<ninzin> V4Vendetta: can you check and see if they're up atm plz
<tritium> quickblaine: had to say
<nickrud> Verbal_: I had that happen to me on a 2 cd machine once, I put the cd in the other drive
<quickblaine> tritium, what?
<ninzin> V4Vendetta: would like to rule of my insanity as a possible issue with not being able to get a connection
<V4Vendetta> ninzin, they are up
<tritium> quickblaine: sorry, it's hard to say what the problem is
<aljoschak> Ninzin: But the txpower is off and `sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower on` just says "Invalid argument"
<Verbal_> nickrud: exactly I have a dvd-rw and a cd-rw, but I tried putting it in the other drive, the system locked up
<quickblaine> tritium: any suggestions for solutions? its just i have a problem in my wrist that makes it hard to write.
<V4Vendetta>                            12
<Verbal_> unless it was mounting the drive and it takes loger than 3-4 minutes to do so without giving the user any info of what its doing
<Verbal_> mounting the cd*
<ninzin> aljoschak: what type of notebook?
<quickblaine> tritium: wait a sec! that aiptek device isnt the mouse! thats my graphics tablet, whoops
<tritium> quickblaine: please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin also
<nickrud> Verbal_: no, it came right up
<Verbal_> nickrud: oh lol, then nope :s
<aljoschak> ninzin: FS AMilo M7400
<tritium> quickblaine: is it plugged in?  I need to see that output when it's connected
<idefix> nickrud, what's the difference between libsdl-image 1.2 and libsdl-image1.2-dev ?
<quickblaine> tritium: yeh it is connected
<Bisschop> I'm pretty new to ubuntu but I want to know if there is a screen capturing program to make video's with included with ubuntu?
<tritium> idefix: the -dev includes the header files for development, not just the lib
<nickrud> idefix: the -dev package has the headers & other useful stuff for compiling apps that use sdl
<godfathr> is there a deb for gdesklets 0.35.3 ?
<ninzin> aljoschak: this is going to sound funny but there is a hotkey to turnon the power to your wireless internal card.  FN + something or something like that... what is it for your model?
<godfathr> i think the version that gets installed by default is buggy as hell.. 0.34 or something
<tritium> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (Architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.35.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 404 kB, Installed size: 2260 kB
<twa1296> how do i take a screenshot in xfce4?
<ninzin> aljoschak: sounds like you're power is off to the card atm
<Bisschop> I'm pretty new to ubuntu but I want to know if there is a screen capturing program to make video's with, included with ubuntu?
<tritium> Bisschop: stop repeating please
<idefix> tritium nickrud do you have to click on reload before you click on apply?
<tritium> idefix: ?  Are you referring to synaptic, or something?
<godfathr> how do i query a package version with apt-get before installing
<idefix> tritium yes
<nickrud> idefix: no. Reload gets the list of packages, apply installs packages
<ninzin> anyone else successfully connect to the PLF repository today?
<quickblaine> tritium: so does that mean that its not recognising the mouse at all
<tritium> godfathr: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<idefix> ninzin yes me
<godfathr> thanks
<tritium> quickblaine: well, is it already plugged in?
<idefix> ninzin I think...
<nickrud> godfathr: a couple other useful apt-cache invocations: apt-cache show <pkg> and apt-cache search <search string>
<aljoschak> ninzin: It has a separat button. But the LED powers up while initializing. That way it worked with debian some time ago
<ninzin> idefix: therefore you are.
<ninzin> aljoschak: is it on now?
<a-dam> anyone know how to install Freenet on Ubuntu?
<quickblaine> tritium: yes its plugged in, and btw my xorg.conf is now on the pastebin under quickblaine2
<tritium> okay
<godfathr> nickrud: thanks. i use search quite a bit but thanks about show
<aljoschak> The LED is now on and acts like searching for an AP under windows
<idefix> nickrud great, i installed libSDL-image-1.2.so.0 now the program says it can't open libstdc++.so.5, how long can this go on?
<nickrud> idefix: until your program ends up in the repos  install libstdc++5
<kudeta> hey can someone tell me a good place tokeep new programs im installing by hand?
<kudeta> not shure where to put it
<nickrud> idefix: there's a new gui utility in dapper, gdebi or something like that which will take away a lot of that pain
<tritium> /usr/local
<GFDL> idefix, install build-essential
<ninzin> aljoschak: ok now try this.... iwlist eth1 scan     *or whatever eth device it is*
<ssh-less> tritium, can you please have a look at http://pastebin.com/598303 at my sshd_config file? StrictModes are OFF yet ssh is complaining that they are ON
<tritium> idefix: once you install what you need, it'll stop
<tritium> ssh-less: I'm not familiar with strict modes
<aljoschak> ninzin: eth1 No scan results
<ssh-less> Okay thanks.
<ninzin> aljoschak: that means that your card is up. it's scanning. and it dosent see your wap
<quickblaine> tritium: it looks like the xorg.conf file recognises the mouse
<ssh-less> Can ANYONE familiar with SSH setup tell me what's wrong with the config at http://pastebin.com/598303
<aljoschak> Ninzin: iwconfig eth1 says Tx-Power:off, is that a problem?
<idefix> so I install all 5 libstdc++5's ?
<ninzin> aljoschak: try setting it to on.
<gnu2it2> where is gdm or xdm started from on boot? i need to stop it till i get my video figgured out
<nickrud> idefix: no, the exact package name I gave you
<tritium> idefix: no
<ninzin> aljoschak: I'm not sure why it would be set to off.  may be because it can't find a wap...
<ninzin> idefix: did you see the list i sent you?
<idefix> ninzin no
<ninzin> are these settings correct?
<idefix> is it because I'm not registered?
<idefix> ninzin, can you resend it?
<ninzin> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<ninzin> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<kbrooks> ...
<ninzin> are those correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kbrooks> theSE ARE UNOFFICIAL.
<aljoschak> Ninzin: "sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower on" says "Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument." :-(
<tritium> quickblaine: it looks fine
<kbrooks> !marillat
<ubotu> If you enable the marillat repoistories, please disable them after you use them as needed.
<ninzin> kbrooks: those aren't the marillat
<kbrooks> ubotu, marillat is also don't overuse them.
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<nickrud> probably plf's repos are as good as any.
<GFDL> why do you need marillat stuff in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> ninzin, i was checking the factoid
<nickrud> outside ones, that is
<quickblaine>  tritium: but the mouse ent working :(
<ninzin> nickrud: are those correct?
<tritium> quickblaine: ent?
<kbrooks> its dangerous to mix debian anxd ubuntu.
<quickblaine> tritium: isnt... sorry south english accent :)
<nickrud> ninzin: I don't use them, I'm not sure if that's the correct invocation
<tritium> quickblaine: oh, heh.  I know, not sure what the reason might be.
<dee_> hello. could someone help with "gnome bug tracker"? It's not ubuntu-related in general, but the crash appears in ubuntu.
<ninzin> nickrud:can't figure why i can't coonect to the repository today,,,
<jenda> can grep open .odts or .rtfs?
<nickrud> kbrooks: plf makes repos for breezy illegal stuff, it's not debian debs
<Engla> I need help with epiphany. It doesn't want to open external links in tabs..
<ninzin> nickrud: not all illegal just license encombored
<GFDL> jenda, what are rtfs?
<kbrooks> nickrud, i was being irrevelant
<quickblaine> tritium: how bout if i tried disabling the touchpad in the BIOS? would that force the mouse to work (if it doesent i have the graphics tablet to fall back on)
<godfathr> is there a program like dvd shrink out?
<gnu2it2> where is gdm or xdm started from on boot? i need to stop it till i get my video figgured out
<tritium> quickblaine: I can't guarantee that.  You can try it, though.
<nickrud> ninzin: for me, that's the same thing, boo hoo
<tarzeau> gnu2it2: rc2.d
<godfathr> i know seveas has a dvd shrink package.. but that doesn't retain menus or anything
<gnu2it2> thanks
<ninzin> nickrud: then why use Ubuntu?
<tritium> gnu2it2: all the initscripts are in /etc/init.d, and symlinked in the /etc/rc*.d directories
<CarinArr> hurts;/
<CarinArr> er wrong window
<CarinArr> heh
<xulin> xav t la ?
<nickrud> ninzin: main & universe are free
<tritium> gnu2it2: use update-rc.d
<jenda> GFDL: They are RTFMs without the manual... no, in fact, they are Rich Text Format files.
<ninzin> nickrud: not all in mail is "free" just no cost
<ninzin> nickrud: not all in universe i mean
<ninzin> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nickrud> ninzin: what, in universe, is not freely redistributable?
<jenda> GFDL: And it seems it can't...
<ron_> no audio in vlc :/
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<aljoschak> Ninzin: "sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower on" says "Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument." :-(
<ninzin> nickrud: now I gotta go dig up that article on the ubuntu forums lol *sigh*
<ankka> does anybody use netwmpager? I can't get it to be lower than other windows, it always is on top of them, which is annoying when watchin videos full-screen
<quickblaine> tritium: well im gonna a try it for the hell of it, thanks for your time
<GFDL> jenda, you can use unrtf on the file to transform it to text and then grep the text
<ninzin> nickrud: freely redistributable does not = "free as in freedom" softwrae
<jenda> GFDL: OK, thankx
<tritium> quickblaine: good luck.  I need to go, anway.
<Phoul> How do i use this command right
<Phoul> sudo chown -R user:**user_name** ~/.ecore
<kudeta> how do i remove the java j2e
<kudeta> can i just rmdir the directory
<kudeta> or?
<nickrud> ninzin: often true, the beer stuff is supposed to be in multiverse I think
<jenda> GFDL: Will that overwrite the rtfs or not?
<mdmkolbe> If I install flight 5 now, then when dapper final comes out will it be better to fresh reinstall or upgrade via apt?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, I got mplayer and when I watch a DVD on it, the sound is slightly off with the picture, and the picture isn't of the best quality -- is there any way of improving the sound and picture?
<GFDL> jenda, no AFAIK you can specify an output file
<j2daosh> ok... i have a question about vi. how do i make it change colors for different things? like commands, variables, commented out lines... stuff like that?
<jenda> GFDL: I need to do it en masse
<jenda> GFDL: RTFMing now
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: try the config in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto, and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Okay, thanks. Oh yeah, I got Java working, by the way.
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: hey, good. I thought your nick was familiar 
<jenda> GFDL: but it won't say...
<j2daosh> anyone?
<nickrud> j2daosh: on the bottom line, syntax on
* jenda waves at j2daosh 
<zoombiepiratex> \U30C4
* j2daosh waves back at jenda
<GFDL> jenda, you can do inside a script, or ls *.rtf|xargs -i unrtf ...
<j2daosh> hey!! long time no see... whats up man?
<jenda> GFDL: OK, thanks.
<nickrud> j2daosh: add that line to ~/.vimrc to make it permanent
<kaha> Question: is there an unofficial repository where I could get the 2.3x (unstable) version of the Gimp?
<j2daosh> lol
<ion> I'd download a softaware if wanna install wich commands I have to type ....sorry I forgot
<prxq> how do I get kubuntu to load my .Xmodmap at login?
<mdmkolbe> If I install flight 5 now, then when dapper final comes out will it be better to fresh reinstall or upgrade via apt?
<GFDL> mdmkolbe, will be exactly the same
<thinkle> Anyone done a breezy->dapper update recently & have a report on success or failure?
<nickrud> mdmkolbe: and, you won't have to redo all your work
<mdmkolbe> cool
<j2daosh> nickrud, .vimrc is a new file?
<idefix> nickrud hey it works now
<nickrud> j2daosh: yeah
<j2daosh> oh... ok
<j2daosh> lol
<nickrud> idefix: good. I hate deb heck 
<idefix> how do you make this japanese sign?
<idefix> nickrud what's deb heck?
<GFDL> 
<idefix> ?
<GFDL> very easy
<grout58> hey nickrud
<idefix> you probably have a superkeyboard
<GFDL>  no
<nickrud> idefix: I have the : ) smiley face replaced with  in xchat's advance prefs (auto replace)
<thinkle> GDFL Control-Shift+some magic code?
<GFDL>  no
<thinkle> GFDL -- alas -- do you know the unicode for the funky :)
<Scorchsaber> LinuxJones? It's scorchsaber
<GFDL> no man no idea I just copy/paste the thingie
<idefix> :)
<GFDL> 
<idefix> 
<idefix> heh
<jc-denton> if i install ubuntu on a dual core pentium
<idefix> so  is not a japanese sign, but merely a smiley
<nickrud> grout58: hi
<Scorchsaber> LinuxJones: I'm pretty sure that the Nvidia card problem is a hardware problem.
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, hi
<jc-denton> will i be able to take advantage of it?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, what kind of card is it ?
<thouters> Hi, are there Ubuntu/powerpc users here I can have a litle chat with?
<Scorchsaber> GeForce 5200 FX
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, I have one of those and never had any real problems with it
<Scorchsaber> Yeah, but, well, I'm not exactly the most delicate person
<Scorchsaber> LinuxJones: Is there anything special I have to do involving configuration when I put my ATI card back in?
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, :)
<LinuxJones> Scorchsaber, I have never used an ati card but I'm sure someone here can help you
<NapoleonBC> I have a question about NDISWRAPPER
<my_true_hero> could anyone point me to directions on how I can map a linux directory to a folder that is being shared on an OS X machine on my local network? I tried searching for this, but could not find what I needed
<litb> what does 'universe' mean?
<jc-denton> i mean for dual core i need to enable multi processoring support in the kernel
<nickrud> !tell litb about components
<NapoleonBC> does anyone know if ubuntu comes with a wifi scanner that works with NDISWRAPPER
<jc-denton> does this works out of the box or do i have to compile it myself?
<LinuxJones> my_true_hero, something like samba ?
<nickrud> litb: read that link, it'll give you an overview of all of the repos
<NegativeSpace> Other than mplayer, what's a decent media player that I can install?
<litb> thxx
<GFDL> NegativeSpace, xine
<thouters> NegativeSpace: totem?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: I use xine-ui package to watch dvd's
<litb> NegativeSpace: xine
<GFDL> totem is not decent
<my_true_hero> LinuxJones: I'm not sure... it sounds familiar, but I'm very new to all of this
<thouters> NegativeSpace: and, vlc
<LinuxJones> NapoleonBC, what kind of card do you have ?
<NegativeSpace> thouters Totem doesn't wanna let me play DVDs.
<NapoleonBC> Buffalo
<NegativeSpace> Okay guys, cheers.
<LinuxJones> my_true_hero, give me 1 sec
<litb> NegativeSpace: gxine
<kaha> Any tips on a repository for Gimp 2.3x debs?
<thinkle> idefix, GFDL: Control-Shift 263A ->  Control-Shift 263B -> ... I still don't like those as well as your smiley though.
<thouters> NegativeSpace: I'm sure I did do that once, maybe not in ubuntu
<Scorchsaber> hey guys, I reinstalled Ubuntu with an Nvidia card inside, however, it's not working, and I'd like to put in my ATI card. However, I don't know if I need to edit any configuration files or anything.
<guy44600> slt
<cello_rasp> hi, is anyone able to load drawball.com with breezy's firefox (and the universe flash plugin?)
<GFDL> Scorchsaber, at least you need to change your xorg.conf file
<nickrud> Scorchsaber: just slap it in, reboot and (after X fails) log into a consle and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GFDL> Scorchsaber, to change the driver name to the ATI one
<LinuxJones> my_true_hero, here's a samba link, once it's setup you should be able to share a folder with mac >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<Scorchsaber> what is te ATI driver...?
<GFDL> just follow nickrud suggestion
<Scorchsaber> oh, ok. Thanks
<Scorchsaber> thanks nickrud
<NegativeSpace> Okay, maybe I'll try and get Totem working first: any idea what "Unexpected error status 8192 while mounting /media/cdrom0" means and how I can fix it?
<nickrud> Scorchsaber: np. You've had a bad day. I hope it gets better 
<my_true_hero> LinuxJones: Awesome, thanks so much.
<matthew> what's the equivalent to Itunes for linux?
<jke> matthew: try rythmbox, amarok or something like them :)
<IdleOne> how do I take a screenshot with xfce?
<cello_rasp> matthew: rhythmbox
<thinkle> cello_rasp, I can load drawball.com with breezy + automatix-supplied-flash.
<thouters> matthew: banshee's another good player
<thouters> IdleOne: import -w root file.png
<cello_rasp> anything except gnupod :|
<szapi> Hi everyone! Have you ever used an ATI 9800SE card on an Intel 45GV chipset motherboard under ubuntu?
<cello_rasp> thx thinkle
<matthew> and will those play regular mp3's?
<GFDL> matthew, mpg123
<kenny> yo
<greatgazoo> Hi all, How do I get the Debian menu in Openbox?
<GFDL> matthew, sure
<jke> IdleOne: call gnome-screenshot :)
<thouters> matthew: provided you have codecs installed
<thinkle> matthew, The mp3 issue is separate from the player you have loaded.
<kenny> hey guess what the new updates for Windows Xp, are crashing systems
<NegativeSpace> Any idea what "Unexpected error status 8192 while mounting /media/cdrom0" means when trying to run a DVD in Totem and how I can fix it?
<IdleOne> jke>  thanks dude :)
<matthew> oh i need codecs installed
<IdleOne> thouters>  thank you  also
<greatgazoo> Hi all, How do I get the Debian menu in Openbox?
<kenny> gosh guys, I'm bored
<nickrud> greatgazoo: If things haven't changed, install menu
<greatgazoo> nickrud:  I made sure that it was installed and it appears in the menu.xml
<pilly> is it possible to have a nvidia card (mx4000) in multihead mode allow icons/windows to be dragged across screens? I really don't care for the whole xinerama large desktop as my tv is "leftof" main monitor and windows default to this screen I'll send my xorg.conf if needed
<nickrud> greatgazoo: you could try running update-menus (and I've reached about my limit in remembering debian's menu structure)
<Makura> is it possible to run .bat files in linux?
<nickrud> greatgazoo: also, install menu-xdg (may or may not help)
<litb> does ubuntu have xine with wmv support ?
<GFDL> Makura, why do you want to do such a thing!?
<greatgazoo> nickrud: Thx, I really appreciate the help. I'll try that.
<nico8481> re
<nickrud> Makura: not windows .bat files (snicker ;)
<Makura> GFDL: Why, is it bad?
<litb> and all the common kinds of supported codecs, such as ffmpeg and win32dll ?
<Makura> nickrud: Alright, just checking
<GFDL> Makura, bad?
<pilly> shell script are better than bats
<Stormx2> How would i limit my connection speed in ubuntu?
<GFDL> bad is not the right word
<crouchingMonkey> i need some help with my repositories, i added them but they are not enabled
<IdleOne> !tell litb about restrictedformats
<crouchingMonkey> i did sudo apt-get update but still no luck
<Makura> nickrud: How would I launch a game with special parameters?
<Stormx2> crouchingMonkey: pastebin your sources.list
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a paste bin?
<pilly> anyone have skills with nvidia and xorg?
<FirstLite> Hi, does anyone know if there's a way to eject PCMCIA cards using a user-friendly GUI (i.e. not cardctl) in hoary or breezy?  Is cardinfo in the GNOME menu, or is there a special Ubuntu tool?  Thanks
<nickrud> Makura: in a terminal, you'd type the program name and follow that with the parameters
<pilly> just need a minor tweak...
<pdavid> what do you need ,pilly
<Tutankamon> skype its sounds like robocop
<Tutankamon> :(
<greatgazoo> nickrud: Thx, update-menus worked!!
<pilly> then my pvr is done!!
<pdavid> pilly, what do you need?
<Makura> nickrud: Okay, I hope the ones I need work =p
<szapi> I need someone with ATI and Xorg :(((
<xukun> what do I need to download files and articles from usenet in ubuntu?
<pilly> ati good luck
<crouchingMonkey> what is the pastebin address nickrud ?
* nickrud blows away the smoke from his six-shooter
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<godfathr> anybody use corner xmms in ubuntu with gdesklets?
<pilly> I have a mepis machine with a 9250 in it .... chipset is useless in linux
<pdavid> so what does this have to do with nvidia and xorg?
<godfathr> i'm getting a script error.. cannot find control
<SpookyET> hi, can anyone tell me how to change the virtual terminal resolution to the same resolution x is running on, 1680x1050?
<pilly> nononono
<rukuartic> SpookyET: All ya gotta do is add a line in grub... you use grub?
<xukun> anybody?
<GFDL> szapi, I use ATI Radeon Express 200M (tm) with xorg
<pilly> my pvr has ubuntu 5.10 with nvidia mx 4000
<deemo> hello everyone, im having a bit of trouble with my network interfaces. none of my interfaces start up (eth0 and eth1) and i have no idea why. they were working find yesterday and they work fine on the liveCD so i know its a configuration problem
<nickrud> xukun: pan is popular
<xukun> nickrud, thanks
<pdavid> pilly: your question was something to do with xorg and nvidia, so what, exactly, is your question?
<nickrud> xukun: also, thunderbird can do it
<pilly> pdavid: I need multihead mode but to be able to drag icons/indows across
<crouchingMonkey> Stormx2, or nickrud  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10085
<nickrud> !xinerama
<ubotu> somebody said xinerama was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<rukuartic> SpookyET: Find one of your boots and append vga=XXX to kernel
<pdavid> pilly: have you looked at xinerama?
<nickrud> pilly: ubotu above
<SpookyET> rukuartic: Yes, I do.  But there has to be a command that i can give it too.  When I installed Ubuntu, 1680x1050 was not in the list, and so, I choose 1450x1050.
<rukuartic> SpookyET: Ooh, you mean, change it dynamically? :P I have no clue
<Stormx2> crouchingMonkey: Which ones did you add?
<nico8481> what's gstreamer actually? should one install the gstreamer- or the xine- versions or totem and such stuff?
<crouchingMonkey> Stormx2, all of them
<nico8481> "...of totem..."
<crouchingMonkey> i got every single box checked
<Scorchsaber> okay, something I've always wanted to know--How do I restart from the command line?
<Stormx2> crouchingMonkey: o.O and when you launch synaptic, you still get the same as before?
<bimberi> deemo: does the file /etc/network/interfaces have a line like 'auto eth0' in it?
<pilly> pdavid: I don't care for the streched desktop and my tv is "leftof" and windows icons default to this monitor
<bimberi> Scorchsaber: sudo reboot
<Scorchsaber> thanks
<jeff_hann> scorchsaber:telinit 6
<crouchingMonkey> Stormx2, of course
<SpookyET> rukuartic: menu.lst? is that what I edit in grub?
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: you're missing a line: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Stormx2> crouchingMonkey: sudo apt-get update gives you no errors? >.>
<rukuartic> SpookyET: Go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and scroll down to find the option that you boot with
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: also, you might want to comment out the cdrom line (put a # at the beginning)
<pdavid> pilly: if you want multihead mode where you have the ability to drag windows across screens, the easiest path is to use xinerama
<crouchingMonkey> Stormx2, yes it does when i try to install mplayer-586
<swim> wow the quodlibet version for breezy is really old... and I am having too many issues compiling the latest one... any ideas?
<rukuartic> SpookyET: Its probably close to the bottom, after "## ## End default Options ##"
<Stormx2> crouchingMonkey: But when actually running sudo apt-get update <-- that command gives no errors?
<pdavid> pilly: you can change the parameters of which desktop is the primary/default one, and what gets put where
<SpookyET> VGA=1680x1050?
<rukuartic> SpookyET: No... Um, I don't know a list of vga values...
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: whups, change the dapper in that line to breezy
<deemo> bimberi, no it does not. It has auto lo, but no auto eth1
<pilly> pdavid: could you point me to the docs for this?
<rukuartic> SpookyET: My kernel line ends with vga=791
<pdavid> !xinerama
<ubotu> somebody said xinerama was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<rukuartic> nickrud: Do you know a list of vga values for the menu.lst in grub?
<SpookyET> i got 0x345
<Scorchsaber> thanks guys
<pilly> pdavid: or can I send you my xorg.conf?
<nico8481> !tell nico8481 mp3
<rukuartic> SpookyET: Drop you menu.lst to pastebin real quick
<nico8481> !tell nico8481 codecs
<nickrud> rukuartic: there's a nice chart somewhere on the net, I'll see if I can find it
<crouchingMonkey> no errors when i run sudo apt-get update Stormx2
<pdavid> pilly: first try the link ubotu put up
<rukuartic> nico8481: /msg ubotu tell me about codecs
<pdavid> if there are still problems, come back with your xorg.conf and we'll figure it out
<pilly> pdavid: ok
<Stormx2> crouchingMonkey: Dunno. Follow nickrud's advice... also check out easysource
<nico8481> ah :) thx :)
<godfathr> what do you guys get when trying sudo apt-get -s install pyxmms ?
<Stormx2> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bimberi> deemo: ok, such a line brings the interface up at boot time, try adding one (separate 'auto' line for each interface you want to start)
<pilly> pdavid: thanks
<Tigger_> Hello there, i have DNS problem, can anyone help me ?
<godfathr> i don't see pyxmms, but i do see pyxmms-remote
<pdavid> pilly: my pleasure!
<godfathr> a different package
<swim> anyone please?
<Stormx2> Tigger_: Whats the problem?
<SpookyET> rukuartic: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wY0rsi62.html
<SpookyET> This is how openbsd does it dynamically http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq7.html#80x50
<Stormx2> swim: No idea, what is quotlibet?
<deemo> bimberi, ok i did that but its still not working
<Tigger_> i cannot resolve from the terminal unless i add the address manually in the /etc/hosts file, what is the problem? although i can surf the web without problems!
<swim> its a music app
<a-dam> anyone know how to install Freenet on Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<swim> is anyone even using breezy anymore ?!
<nickrud> rukuartic: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer , about half way down
<nico8481> can someone explain about gstreamer? what's its purpose? and why do most people replace "gstreamer versions" of media-playing software by "xine versions"?
<rukuartic> SpookyET: This isn't open bsd :P on line 122, change vga=0x345 to vga=791
<Stormx2> swim: Most people
<vars> hey i am trying to install win2k with vmplayer  it has worked so far but i'm having a hellofatime  getting the graphics driver to work, is there anything i can do for this?
<SpookyET> what will 791 give me?
<rukuartic> SpookyET: That link nickrud just dropped has a few more options in it too
<crouchingMonkey> how do i add deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted to the sources list Stormx2 ?
<godfathr> somone help me pyxmms
<Stormx2> crouchingMonkey: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GFDL> nico8481, because gstreamer versions are bloated and buggy? mplayer works fine out of the box
<Tigger_> Stormx2: any idea ?
<Stormx2> then add it at the end, save, and exit
<Stormx2> Tigger_: Nope, sorry
<rukuartic> SpookyET: 1024x768
<Tigger_> can anyone help me in the DNS problem please ?
<nico8481> GFDL, yeah but what is it exactly? what do "normal" versions of totem&such seem to use it?
<rukuartic> SpookyET: http://wiki2.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub%20configure%20examples?version=5 try looking here :)
<Stormx2> Someone help Tigger_, I have no idea with DNS ^.^
<nico8481> GFDL, i mean they seem to *need* it
<SpookyET> rukuartic: I got 1450x1050 in there currently
<GFDL> nico8481, yes they depend on them to handle the video and sound streams, the core functionality is given by the gstreamer framework
<bimberi> deemo: hm, ok, there might be other issues with your interfaces file.  Does everything in System -> Administration -> Networking look OK?
<SpookyET> reading..
<SpookyET> thanks for the help
<rukuartic> say No problem :)
<nico8481> GFDL, yup but if i install -xine versions i can remove totally all gstreamer-related stuff from my system isn't it?
<scorchsaber> Hey, uh... I can't remember the locations of the kubuntu repositories
<rukuartic> scorchsaber: join #kubuntu
<khafra> I quit cedega, and the speaker keeps playing the last half-second of sound
<Tigger_> anyone can help me in the DNS issue please ???
<deemo> bimberi, no, the two interfaces are disabled and when i click to enable them, the checkmark pops up for a second, then gets disabled again
<scorchsaber> ok
<khafra> How do I reset the sound, or make it stop, or whatever?
<bimberi> godfathr: python-xmms ??
<khafra> I mean, in ubuntu, how do I stop and start the sound, which is what I'm guessing will fix it?
<GFDL> nico8481, if you mean a totem version without any gstreamer I haven't used such thing, probably it works
<nico8481> cause i just upgraded my system from 5.04 to 5.10 and for some reason, after the upgrade totem was no longer there, and after an apt-get install totem i can't get it to output any sound (although it seems to start playing the file, i mean the progress bar of the song is moving and all)
<whiter> how can i search for installed packages with dpkg -l
<jke> somebody using ndiswrapper?
<khafra> In other words, how do I stop the sound driver and restart it, in ubuntu?
<pestilence> does anybody know the syntax for rdiff-backup, how does one exclude any file matching "cache"?  is it --exclude "**cache**" ?
<whiter> like im looking for a specific program but it lists them all too fast
<nickrud> whiter: dpkg -l <searchstring>
<tolstoy>  Folks, how do I tell dapper I'm an american-english speaker, not british?  The language selector thing says American, but my gnome-terminal (and LANG setting) thinks British.  Is there a package I can dpkg-reconfigure?
<rukuartic> jke: A lot of us are. I am :)
<nico8481> GFDL, i dunno actually whether i need it or not... i'm just wondering why totem doesn't work anymore (see a few lines up)
<godfathr> bimberi: i thinkt hat's differentt than pyxmms
<GFDL> nico8481, uninstall totem, use xine or mplayer and be happy. I know some folks use totem and are happy with it, but the amount of bugs and angry users tell another story
<godfathr> bimberi: pyxmms latest version is like 2.06 or something
<bimberi> godfathr: kk :|
<khafra> Whoah.  It stopped.  Thanks, whoever hacked my machine and fixed it
<rukuartic> whiter: dpkg -l | grep <name>
<rukuartic> whiter: the | grep <name> searches the output for whatever you put in there :)
<nico8481> GFDL, well i've always be pleased about it before the upgrade :)
<jke> rukuartic: asked in the rong channel, sry
<rukuartic> jke: Naw... you can ask here O_o
<crouchingMonkey> thank you so much Stormx2  and nickrud i finally got it to work :)
<rukuartic> jke: Oh XD never mind ;P
<GFDL> nico8481, now you hit your first totem bug :(
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: good 
<Stormx2> crouchingMonkey: Horray!
<bimberi> deemo: i don't know what causes that sorry.  It could be a misconfigured interfaces file.  I can pastebin mine for comparison if you like
<godfathr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/python/python-xmms
<landonf> Anyone run into the Thunderbird "An error occured while creating a message compose window. Please try again." error in Dapper?
<jke> rukartic: heh, okay, but it on a gentoo machine
<whiter> thank you ruki
<whiter> ruku*
<Stormx2> Someone help Tigger_!!
<godfathr> "This package does not containt PyXMMS itself"
<nickrud> GFDL: most people who like totem are using totem-xine
<rukuartic> landonf: #ubuntu+1
<deemo> bimberi, dont worry about it, ill figure it out
<rukuartic> whiter: No problem :)
<Stormx2> godfathr: XMMS is outdated :P
<landonf> Ah. I missed it in the 5 mile long topic.
<godfathr> Stormx2: that doesn't help :)
<bimberi> deemo: kk :/
<KenSentMe> does anyone know how i can really test if my 3d acceleration works without having to install a huge 3d game
<Stormx2> godfathr: So use an xmms-like app :P
<GFDL> nickrud,  you are right because the absent dependency on the gstreamer nightmare
<nico8481> GFDL, uuh ok... shame on me actually... my speakers were off ^_^;
<KenSentMe> is there a small 3d-game or something
<nickrud> GFDL: nico8481 has cleared it up nicely
<Tigger_> Stormx2: it seems that no one has the DNS expertise here, thanks anyway
<GFDL> nice for you!
<nico8481> otherwise it works :-)
<Stormx2> One last call, someone help Tigger_! Someone who knows about DNS!
<darkfires> what's the problem
* nickrud RUNS from networking issues
<virgule> hey guys what is the switch to restore a user account? "adduser -? virgule" so it will recycle the home dir
<Stormx2> nickrud: xD
<darkfires> fuck I am getting so sick of debian
<jenda> Tigger_: did you try ##networking ?
<darkfires> They should rename debian to SLACKIAN
<darkfires> and BROKIAN
<Tigger_> no
<Stormx2> darkfires: Why? :P
<godfathr> stormx2: that doesn't help either
<darkfires> Because debian takes forever to update anything and they do a shitty job of it
<darkfires> shit's always broken
<virgule> hey guys what is the switch to restore a user account? "adduser -? virgule" so it will recycle the home dir
<jenda> darkfires: That means Ian would have to divorce and get a new wife by the name of Slacktatia or Broketta
<luisito> hello
<Tigger_> jenda: i am trying now
<darkfires> you mean he called it debian because his wife's name is debbie ?
<jenda> good luck, Tigger_
<GFDL> darkfires, feel free to contribute to make the updates faster
<darkfires> deb + ian ?
<luisito> can I convert windows cursors to X11 cursors?
<Tigger_> thanks jenda
<smo> partially.  and partially because his name's ian :)
<jenda> darkfires: yup :)
<virgule> hey guys what is the switch to restore a user account? "adduser -? virgule" so it will recycle the home dir pleeease :)
<darkfires> thats kinda funny
<bimberi> nickrud: good idea :P
<darkfires> GFDL: or I could just switch to a real distro, ie ubuntu ?
<nico8481> nickrud, do you know if i still need to keep gstreamer stuff if i use totem-xine?
<nico8481> nickrud, (for other apps maybe?)
<GFDL> darkfires, you can do whatever you please
<nickrud> bimberi: 50 times bitten, I've learned
<pestilence> virgule, man adduser ?
<emo_> I'm struggling to install to install limiwire any help...
<KenSentMe> does anyone know how i can really test if my 3d acceleration works without having to install a huge 3d game
<emo_> I'm limewire..
<darkfires> emo_ why would you want to install limewire anyway, it sucks...use amule  :)
<pestilence> virgule, --home DIR
<nickrud> nico8481: yes, for rhythmbox, other things.
<virgule> pestilence: I can't read these man pages.. not helpful to me ;)
<darkfires> KenSentMe glxgears
<pestilence> virgule, why not?
<emo_> darkfires:very very slowly...
<virgule> its too technical for me.. it sound like they wrote these for  rocket scientists or something
<emo_> darkfires:take me ages...always...
<nico8481> nickrud, k thx
<darkfires> emo_ on amule ?
<emo_> darkfires:yeah....
<darkfires> emo_: do you have your ports setup properly?
<jenda> KenSentMe: glgears --printfps, I think
<pestilence> virgule, the more of them you look at, the more logical they become.  and then you won't have any problems.
<nico8481> nickrud, actually i think the totem that's installed now is the "normal" one, not the -xine one... and it seems to work, although i see movies in black and white
<GFDL> lol
<KenSentMe> darkfires, jenda thanx
<virgule> I shall persevere (never give up :)) thanks you.. it seam to work.. the switch, i think, is -d
<tray> hi. what should i enter when the ubuntu install starts? it prompts for network info. it displays my temporary adsl ip address for hostname and then gives some dslaccess.co.uk address for my domain. i gather both are taken from my adsl modem that is connected by an ethernet card. do i edit these entries to my own choosing or leave them? i am using a standalone machine.
<nickrud> nico8481: I don't think I've run totem-gstreamer , except once
<KenSentMe> when i see the gears it means 3d works?
<emo_> darkfires:actually I didn't touch them...was running all right...but I don't know what's going on now...
<darkfires> KenSentMe how many fps are you getting
<jenda> KenSentMe: what numbers does it show?
<jenda> KenSentMe: you need the --printfps flag.
<darkfires> jenda, glxgears prints fps for me without specifying the flasg
<darkfires> flag
<godfathr> how can i enhance my vnc performance..
<godfathr> my screen doesn't draw / update itself.. vncviewer on winxp
<jenda> darkfires: not in breezy
<darkfires> jenda, oh right, sorry
<GFDL> godfathr, man vnc is slow...
<godfathr> i have to move windows around to see their contents
<jenda> np
<emo_> darkfires:any idea...?
<pestilence> tray, you can do either, it's your choice
<godfathr> i'd just be happy if it drew itself correctly
<KenSentMe> jenda, --printfps is a unknown parameter
<jenda> KenSentMe: j'sec...
<remavalu> hi
<remavalu> one question please
<darkfires> emo_: u have to make sure you have incoming 4662 and 4672, also make sure ur using latest amule, 2.1
<pestilence> tray, if i were you, i'd give it my own name (not the dynamic name assigned by your isp)
<darkfires> 4662 tcp 4672 udp
<remavalu> I've tried to install qt-X11
<darkfires> emo_ also make sure you pick files that have lots of sources
<darkfires> emo_ otherwise you will never get or take weeks to get the file
<remavalu> but i haven't xlibs & shell told me
<tray> pestilence, thanks. for both? or just for the localhost name?
<remavalu> how can I install xlib?
<taoscotch> anybody here knows about usb memory/pen memory sticks
<Edgan> taoscotch: what of them?
<GFDL> taoscotch, just ask, maybe somebody knows
<godfathr> is it okay to enable the backport sources?
<emo_> darkfires:well I even reinstall again but still the same thing...
<taoscotch> Edgan : hi, my ubuntu is not able to see them.
<pestilence> tray, yea, just enter whatever you want.  if you aren't running a server it won't make much of a difference.  the hostname is the most important one, you shouldn't change the domain
<vars> remavalu, apt-get install xlib
<vars> sudo
<taoscotch> Edgan : but it recognizes a ps2 to usb for my laptop
<darkfires> emo_: check and make sure your ports are working
<Edgan> taoscotch: you using usb ports on the back panel with the ps2 connectors or others?
<Alapzaj> hy! i have a big problem, i installed a open-source ati driver , and x crased completly! How can i reinstall x and xorg completly. I tryed apt-get install reinstall x-server-xorg but apt doesn't can remove fireglrx driver! pls help me
<taoscotch> Edgan : yes i have a laptop and i use the mouse and keyboard on one of the usb ports which works fine. but when i use the memory stick on another port it doesn't recognize.
<emo_> darkfires:have you got any experience wiht limewire?
<pestilence> Alapzaj, what error does it give when you try to uninstall fireglrx
<Edgan> taoscotch: ah, it is a laptop
<Edgan> taoscotch: breezy?
<godfathr> !info backports
<offby1> I feel like upgrading my "Breezy Badger" system to "Dapper".  Is there anything more to it than simply changing the word "breezy" to "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list, and then running "aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade" ?
<taoscotch> Edgan : ys
<gilianima> "Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled." says totem on dapper
<Edgan> taoscotch: you tried swapping the mouse and flash drive?
<rukuartic> Would anyone know how to start from a base system (eg just linux and drivers) and move all the way to XOrg and Gnome?
<pestilence> offby1, that should do it.
<darkfires> emo_: yes, enough to realize that it's pretty useless for finding anything besides music and the latest versions of limewire have search filtering so you can't download copyrighted shit
<gilianima> (when i try to read a mp3)
<offby1> pestilence: thanks
<jenda> KenSentMe: glxgears -printfps
<pestilence> offby1, you might want to make sure you have ubuntu-desktop
<Alapzaj> pestilence: fireglx addiction xserver-xorg
<jenda> KenSentMe: only one dash :)
<pestilence> offby1, or possibly kubuntu-desktop :)
<offby1> pestilence: whY?  I'm a ratpoison guy :-)
<pestilence> offby1, oh, so forget about it
<Alapzaj> and i can't remove xserver-xorg
<emo_> darkfires:all right....cheers...
<taoscotch> Edgan : yes i tried that. i have another computer a desktop with windows on it.. the memory was working on it till yesterday. this is the first time i used it one linux/ubuntu
<pestilence> Alapzaj, that's not an error... what is the error it gives you
<KenSentMe> jenda, 23760 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4751.967 FPS
<jenda> KenSentMe: better than mine :)
<Edgan> taoscotch: so swapping the mouse and flash drive didn't help?
<KenSentMe> then i hope i can install enemy territory etc
<GFDL> what do the kernel logs say?
<darkfires> KenSentMe wow i would say your 3d accel works awesome
<darkfires> i get like 2800fps
<taoscotch> Edgan : no that didn't work ...
<emo_> darkfires:I gonna see what's goig on with my aMule.....
<GFDL> if something goes wrong the kernel will log it
<Alapzaj> i read in /var/log/x.log (EE) pci module can't load
<Edgan> taoscotch: what does dmesg have to say about it?
<darkfires> emo_ do you have a router?
<KenSentMe> darkfires, i only have a radeon 9800
<KenSentMe> pro
<jr0> hi, can anyone tell me where "swapon" is run at startup?
<darkfires> KenSentMe i have a geforce 4 4400
<pestilence> Alapzaj, no, the error when you try to reinstall the xserver
<dhesryhsew> .: AdultMeetingPlace:.         http://s2.1-2-free-forums.com     wannabe a moderator for the new forum?
<pestilence> Alapzaj, you said it can't remove a package
<Edgan> jr0: my first guess would be rc.sysinit
<ReWT_> Is Serpentine always pretty slow?
<jr0> ok..
<emo_> darkfires:I do but also doesn't work properly...:(
<Overand> GFDL: that assumes that what went wrong wasn't your IDE driver/etc
<Alapzaj> pestilence: ok just a minute i watch the error message
<Overand> =] 
<Edgan> jr0: try, grep -r -i swap /etc/rc.d/*
<offby1> off we go!
<darkfires> emo_: that would most likely be part of the reason why your emule sucks... make sure your router has the latest firmware and that ports 4662/tcp and 4672/udp are forwarded to the computer that you're trying to use emule on
<emo_> darkfires:is a shit evething happen at the same time....
<emo_> darkfires:I hate that...
<darkfires> emo_: what kind of router do you have?
<GFDL> Overand, why? usb sticks (at least mine) gets recogized by the usb mass storage driver, when something fails i see it in /var/log/messages
<GFDL> s/recogized/recognized
<thomas`> is there a disk cleanup in ubuntu? to clean any unneccasary files? kindalike windows disk cleanup. i
<taoscotch> Edgan : at two different places in dmesg it says usb driver registered and loaded but none of them is the memory
<emo_> darkfires:is from my housemate I thing is cisco...something...
<godfathr> simple question: I just enabled backports binary and source repos in synaptic.. it now finds 20 upgraded programs.. is it a problem to update?
<remavalu> who has never installed qt-x11?
<pestilence> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<darkfires> emo_: ah... you will have to talk to him then and get the ports forwarded
<Edgan> taoscotch: try modprobe usb-storage
<jke> okay... i have made an ndiswrapper -i <inf>, but what now?
<emo_> darkfires:I gave up I'm on the cable already....
<root____> re
<pestilence> jke, modprobe ndiswrapper
<Rusty_Trombone> ok
<darkfires> emo_: oh, so you're directly on the internet now ?
<Rusty_Trombone> maybe this will get more responses.
<emo_> darkfires:so is not the router...
<p0mppu> is it part of the Ubuntu-thing that my console is located a bit too much left so part of the content is outside my screen?
<darkfires> emo_ do you have amule running right now ?
<Rusty_Trombone> simple question: I just enabled backports binary and source repos in synaptic.. it now finds 20 upgraded programs.. is it a problem to update?
<toko123> greetings
<p0mppu> X is ok, but console isn't :)
<taoscotch> Edgan : ran modprobe usb-storage as a regular user.. said operation not permitted.
<emo_> darkfires:no...but I can turn on....
<freak4pc> Hey all
<pestilence> p0mppu, that's possibly an adjustment to be made on your monitor
<p0mppu> Rusty_Trombone: update and find out
<darkfires> emo_ yeah turn it on
<freak4pc> hello ?
<freak4pc> =] 
<taoscotch> Edgan : ran modprobe usb-storage as root says nothing all i see is the prompt...
<p0mppu> pestilence: but wouldn't it affect the positioning in X too, if I altered it?
<jr0> Edgan, thanks but I can't 'slocate' rc.sysinit anywhere...where is it??
<Edgan> taoscotch: which is normal
<Rusty_Trombone> is it a good or bad idea to enable backports?
<freak4pc> i have a couple of questions... can anyone help me for a sec?
<toko123> how do I make it so useres1 can't see user2 folder they both reside in /home
<Edgan> taoscotch: try the flash drive now
<pestilence> p0mppu, oh, so you mean it's cut off on the virtual terminals?
<p0mppu> I mean, X is all right but when I switch to console, then the screen is suddenly on a wrong place
<emo_> darkfires:done..
<taoscotch> Edgan : how... i mean what do i do...
<freak4pc> i have a couple of questions... can anyone help me for a sec? o.O
<Edgan> jr0: normally /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit, try, grep -r -i swap /etc/rc.d/*
<pestilence> p0mppu, i would guess it's running at a different refresh rate on the VT's...
<darkfires> emo_: i can't connect to your ip at all.... you will have to reconfigure your firewall
<p0mppu> pestilence: surely, since I can get tv-out when in console, but not while in X :)
<rukuartic> freak4pc: Just come on in and say yer question :P
<p0mppu> which is another problem
<jke> pestilence:  thanks... done now
<freak4pc> im looking for a good photo editing software such as photoshop , for linux... do you think gIMP can do the work ?
<rukuartic> freak4pc: Make sure y'describe everythin in detail
<pestilence> p0mppu, some monitors can "remember" screen positions for different frequencies
<gazanfer> hello. i have installed english files, but also i need to type some turkish-only characters. even though my keyboard layout and variant is set correctly, i can not use those characters.
<darkfires> emo_: i can't even touch your ip at all...it's dropping all packets I send to it
<swim> hi, what do you folks use for audio file management/play on Breezy?
<rukuartic> freak4pc: gimp is great, gimpshop too
<darkfires> emo_ so that would be your problem now, firewall
<p0mppu> pestilence: is that so? hmm..never heard before..
<emo_> darkfires:you wanna get on my machine you mean...?
<freak4pc> gimpshop? what is that?
<Xybernaut> hi, how i'm install kubuntu live cd from system ?
<GFDL> swim, xterm
<rukuartic> freak4pc: GIMP with a photoshop look/feel
<root____> so the error message is "mismach on diver to when removing of diversion of /usr/lib/libgl.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversion/libgl.so.1.2 by fglrx-driver
<freak4pc> sounds nice ill try it tomorrow
<freak4pc> =] 
<darkfires> emo_: I am just trying to connect to your computer like other emule clients would to transfer files, and your firewall is dropping the packets
<freak4pc> im installing it for a server p3 ... i think it can run ubuntu
<freak4pc> i hope
<swim> ok, anyone else?
<darkfires> I don't know where the config file for the firewall is on ubuntu though
<freak4pc> is there any program for flash?
<KenSentMe> jenda, darkfires woohoo, my first 3d game darwinia works!
<Rusty_Trombone> damn.. vnc viewer is so gay
<rukuartic> freak4pc: I'm on a p3 (1.2 ghz/256 mb ram) runs fine
<darkfires> KenSentMe yay :D
<Edgan> freak4pc: as in macromedia flash?
<freak4pc> yeah .
<gazanfer> can anyone help me with a keyboard/localization problem?
<rukuartic> freak4pc: If you want a faster interface, use XFCE/blackbox
<Tigger_> hello, does ubuntu has a firewall by default when installed ?
<emo_> darkfires:I turn off if you tell me how....
<Edgan> freak4pc: there is a plugin
<jenda> KenSentMe: congrats
<NetwrkMonkey> how do I add the terminal program shortcut to the "right click" menu in gnome when you right click on the desktop
<p0mppu> pestilence: nope, just tried and it moves the screen in every terminal = in different freqs
<freak4pc> does it actually generate SWF files
<freak4pc> ?
<p0mppu> any other ideas?
<Edgan> freak4pc: no
<freak4pc> ah ha ...
<darkfires> emo_: well, you can try iptables -F as root, but that turns it totally off... but at least you could figure out if that's the problem
<freak4pc> so it wont really help because i cant web use it...
<p0mppu> Tigger_: iptables
<alapzaj> so pre~ (sorry but i dont remember your name" what can i do?
<pestilence> p0mppu, no, sorry.
<freak4pc> ehm is there any package for installing a fuill server with apache and mysql?
* Thug-N-Me hi all
<freak4pc> or im just to install apache first , then mysql and php etc...?
<emo_> darkfires:so hold on....
<p0mppu> ok :/
<alapzaj> oh pestilence sorry:D
<pestilence> p0mppu, i'm not sure if you set the refresh in X to match the VT refresh if that would fix it
<pestilence> alapzaj, ?
<alapzaj> ja
<Edgan> pestilence: what video card?
<alapzaj> i have problem with ati driver
<ssam> freak4pc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<alapzaj> i can't remove fglrx driver
<freak4pc> ssam, thanks very much ^___^
<pestilence> Edgan, dunno, it's p0mppu's problem
<remavalu> who has never install qt-x software?
<Edgan> p0mppu: what video card?
<pestilence> alapzaj, ok, and what's the error
<alapzaj> so the error message is "mismach on diver to when removing of diversion of /usr/lib/libgl.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversion/libgl.so.1.2 by fglrx-driver
<p0mppu> pestilence: the problem in that would be (I've tested) that then Windows is moved off the screen, as this is a dual-booting machine :) (and my girlfriend uses Windows, so I really can't delete it even if I wanted to)
<p0mppu> Edgan: radeon 9200 se
<Edgan> p0mppu: I have one of those. It should just work with X and the console.
<pestilence> p0mppu, so you should just match settings between windows and ubuntu, then things won't have to be adjusted (match refresh + resolution)
<andyjeffries> A really quick question.  What would be involved to get me from scratch a working XGL/Compiz-enabled Ubuntu installation?  I'm not a newbie to Linux, but I am to Ubuntu.  Is it really simple (a few steps) or is it an absolute arse?  I'm a current Gentoo user who'd love to have a full-on day-to-day play with XGL/Compiz but upgrading Gentoo to use it is a fricking nightmare.  TIA
<simon__> hi could someone reccomend a link for a complete beginner to setup ltsp in Edubuntu cheers
<pestilence> alapzaj, hrmm...
<freak4pc> guyz last question , does compiling have a standard procedure or it changes in every case?
<pestilence> alapzaj, how about "sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/libgl.so.1.2"
<pestilence> alapzaj, then run the apt command again
<p0mppu> pestilence: well how would I do that? Windows seems to place the screen into different place than Ubuntu, even when I do use the same frequencies/resolutions in both of them (as far as I know and if I assume Windows doesn't lie to me)
<ssam> andyjeffries, some people find it fairly easy to install
<p0mppu> which is something I don't quite understand :)
<emo_> darkfires: I think is done...
<ssam> andyjeffries, can be tricky if you need to get the nvidia drivers installed
<pestilence> p0mppu, hrmm...so you can have the monitor confirm what the software is telling you about refresh/resolution
<p0mppu> maybe I just have a black hole inside my monitor which makes the laws of physics a little curvy
<darkfires> emo_: i still can't touch your IP at all.... is your computer plugged directly into the cable modem?
<pestilence> p0mppu, it's in the OSD
<andyjeffries> ssam: Are installing the nvidia drivers hard under Ubuntu then?
<alapzaj> the same
<freak4pc> guyz last question , does compiling have a standard procedure or it changes in every case?
<taoscotch> Edgan : it is still not showing up in usbview
<ssam> andyjeffries, i have never had to do it, i just use the opensource ati drivers :-)
<p0mppu> pestilence: yes, of course the monitor shows the freqs when I push that "menu" button
<emo_> darkfires: yeah but there are others machines as well, in the same modem...
<pestilence> p0mppu, and they are the same in windows and ubuntu?
<fit4lfe> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<ssam> andyjeffries, but if you have an nvidia you need to install the binary drivers
<p0mppu> at least they were last time I tried to set them
<darkfires> emo_ so you're not going through a router then right
<ssam> andyjeffries, have a look in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=111
<darkfires> emo_ what is the IP of your ethernet carD?
<p0mppu> well, it's kinda late so maybe I'll get back to this some other day.. thanks for your time this far :) video cards/monitors do produce a problem with linux, I've noticed
<emo_> :yeah another one because the one which doesn't work is wireless...
<pestilence> alapzaj, how about "sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq fglrx-driver"
<andyjeffries> ssam: thanks for the pointer, reading now....
<darkfires> emo_ u need to configure your router to forward the ports
<ssam> andyjeffries, glad to help, good luck
<Edgan> taoscotch: lsmod | grep storage
<wentura> have any one problems with comp after dist-upgrade 5.04->5.10 ???
<taoscotch> Edgan : do i have to change the /proc/bus/usb/device fiole
<Edgan> taoscotch: shouldn't have to
<ssam> wentura, what sort of problems
<alapzaj> same
<taoscotch> Edgan : usb_storage            64704  0
<taoscotch> scsi_mod              124872  3 usb_storage,sr_mod,sbp2
<taoscotch> usbcore               104316  5 usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<taoscotch> ide_core              125268  5 usb_storage,ide_disk,ide_cd,ide_generic,piix
<taoscotch> all : i m sorry
<Edgan> taoscotch: ok, what does dmesg say
<emo_> darkfires: Actually I haven't done anything they just gave the cable I sticked on my pc and that's it...
<alapzaj> but this package called xorg-driver-fglrx
<Nogimics> How can I change my password via SSH?
<wentura> all is too slow, on 5.04 it was fine, but after upgrade something went wrong
<LSZH> Hello... can I use dist-upgrade for an upgrade from Flight4 to Flight5?
<pestilence> alapzaj, ok, so try dpkg -r on that one
<alapzaj> nogimics passwd
<andyjeffries> ssam: Just a quick one, does partition resizing during install work well (FAT32?).  If so, I'll resize down a shared drive I have and give it a whirl....
<alapzaj> same
<alapzaj> :D
<scorchsaber> Does anyone know where the Kubuntu repositories are? The Kubuntu guys at #kubuntu weren't too helpful...
<ssam> wentura, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<pestilence> alapzaj, does it give you that error on the dpkg -r ?
<emo_> darkfires: my mate is not here e the room is closed....
<taoscotch> Egan : same as before about the key0pboard and mouse
<alapzaj> so the error message is "mismach on diver to when removing of diversion of /usr/lib/libgl.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversion/libgl.so.1.2 by fglrx-driver
<ssam> andyjeffries, should work fine, you could use a windows partitoner if you wanted
<emo_> darkfires: is a shit...
<alapzaj> this is same as apt-get remove
<pestilence> alapzaj, ok
<wentura> yes, i have done everything what was there
<Nogimics> alapzaj thanks
<vook> scorchsaber, just google it "apt kubuntu source" should work
<kudeta> anyone anygood with azureus
<kudeta> tried to install it
<pestilence> alapzaj, oh...what if you apt-get install fglrx-driver?
<taoscotch> Egan : at the bottom says registered new driver usb-storage
<kudeta> i get this: Exception in thread "main" org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [gtk_init_check() failed] 
<LSZH> Can I use dist-upgrade for an upgrade from Flight4 to Flight5?
<Edgan> kudeta: yes
<alapzaj> but 1 more line
<kudeta> when i start it
<wentura> but after new install is allright :) but i don`t know why
<nickrud> scorchsaber: ubuntu & kubuntu repos are exactly the same.
<kudeta> appreciate the help Edgan :)
<ssam> LSZH, yes
<LSZH> ssam: Thanks!
<ssam> LSZH, though you'll also get the updates since flight5
<kudeta> any idea?
<alapzaj> found diversion of /usr/lib/libgl.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversion/libgl.so.1.2.xlibmesa by fglrx-driver
<shiznatix> i have firefox 1.5 on ubuntu and every time I do a tap-to-click on my laptop it acts like I pressed the middle mouse button even though I tap in the middle of the pad. How do I disable this?
<LSZH> ssam: That's OK...
<andyjeffries> ssam: All good, thanks for your help - I may be back on later tonight.....
<beewee> ogra: ping
<pestilence> alapzaj, but did it complete?
<jr0> Egan, wow, that was 'grepping' stuff... seems to be in /etc/init.d/mountall.sh here, FWIW
<Edgan> kudeta: your java setup properly?
<LSZH> ssam: ... it's a test system... although Flight 4 has been very stable...
<alapzaj> no , it says "can't download this package"
<andyjeffries> ssam: Sorry, hit Alt-F4 faster than I can think - meant to say "Thanks" as well :-)
<pestilence> alapzaj, well that's a different brand of error
<FrdPrefct> alapzaj: verify your sources
<Edgan> taoscotch: try disconnecting both the mouse and keyboard, reboot, and then try the flash drive
<kudeta> i did what it said on the sun site.. just installed the bin to its own directory (i chose a place in /usr/local)
<ssam> LSZH, there shouldn't be any more problems, everythings frozen for bug fixing now
<ssam> andyjeffries, have fun good luck
<taoscotch> Edgan: i will be gone for a while
<andyjeffries> ssam: ta
<andyjeffries> see ya
<alapzaj> FrdPrefct: how?? sorry but i'm beginner
<kudeta> Edgan, i couldn't see any more obvious instructions :S?
<LSZH> ssam: Hmm, hibernation/sleep doesn't work on my system, however, that isn't a Dapper problem I'm afraid...
<Edgan> kudeta: I think there is a proper dpkg out there someone has made
<ssam> LSZH, have you filed a bug about it?
<emo_> darkfire:well I gonna carry on....to see what's happening...
<kudeta> edgan where should i look?
<bradd_> hello
<Edgan> kudeta: looking
<Spee_Der> Hello everyone.
<bradd_> Is there a way I can get a list of gnome applications???
<tjb891> i need to configure my computers BIOS, do i do this different with grub than i did on windows?
<LSZH> ssam: No, ssam... the problem is that I don't know what I could report... just reporting that hibernation doesn't work wouldn't be helpful I guess...
<MikeStyleNet> hi, im using openbox and when i right click for my apps, my chat app doesnt show up...how would i make it show up
<MikeStyleNet> ?
<ssam> LSZH, if you give some details about your hardware it would
<scorchsaber> nickrud: the repos are not the same, because I cannot install KDE with just the Ubuntu stuff (yes, even with  universe and multiverse)
<LSZH> ssam: OK, I'll report the problem ASAP!
<Edgan> kudeta: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<ssam> LSZH, ti cant hurt anyway
<Seveas> Edgan, ubuntuguide.org is a BAD resource
<nickrud> scorchsaber: you're doing sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ?
<TheThreat> Hello everybody!!!
<tjb891> like on windows i hit one of the F keys  right  as i was starting to configure it to boot from a cd, can i do that in grub and how
<redLAW> can anybody tell me what is the diference beetwen ubuntu cd and dvd, sorry for bad english
<TheThreat> I have a question for you.
<vook> bradd_, apt-cache search gnome | grep (what your lookingfor) | less    (you'll have to dig a bit)
<Edgan> Seveas: And I care why? :)
<Seveas> dvd contains more packages
<TheThreat> Can anybody help me, please ?
<scorchsaber> actually I was using synaptic. Shouldn't I have?
<MikeStyleNet> how do i configure the applications menu in Openbox/blackbox/fluxbox?
<Seveas> Edgan, don't point people to it.
<Edgan> Seveas: Why?
<Seveas> because it's a bad resource
<Seveas> it has very crappy instructions
<vook> or synaptic
<alapzaj> wich command can i rename files?
<Seveas> alapzaj, mv
<alapzaj> thx
<Edgan> Seveas: what do you suggest?
<MikeStyleNet> i reccomend ubuntuforums  [dot]  org
<nickrud> scorchsaber: as long as it was kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> Edgan, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<raindog> When attempting to resize my ntfs partition the ubuntu partitioner does not resize it, it simply returns to the previous menu.  Any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %fade_!*@* %firstent!*@* %revartj!*@* %MOEBIOUS!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %U2-buntu!*@* %rene!*@* %CONY!*@*]  by Seveas
<loco> hi there
<scorchsaber> in any case, last install, after I added the kubuntu sources, I got everything, including libSDL-Image
<scorchsaber> which wasn't in Ubuntu for some reason
* Spee_Der wonders what TheThreat is l(O)(O)king for ?
<warren1> how would i go about finding packages for apache 2.2 and subversion 1.3?
<Edgan> kudeta: You can also look at http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:FASD0ZtRTQYJ:www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76702.html+java+ubuntu+dpkg&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=8&lr=lang_en
<scorchsaber> maybe it's just my CD, or what I'm doing, but...still.
<toko123> anyone running vmware?
<alapzaj> YES!!! i found a script in /usr/share/fglrx called fglrx_uninstall.sh and maybe it's work
<alapzaj> :D
<MikeStyleNet> toko123 yes
<alapzaj> thx for a help
<alapzaj> and sry for bad english:D
<kudeta> Edgan i think i discovered the problem
<toko123> MikeStyleNet, on 5.10
<nickrud> scorchsaber: if you have an ubuntu disk, kubuntu isn't on it. Thas a different cd 
<MikeStyleNet> toko123 yes
<Edgan> kudeta: what?
<kudeta> i installed a jre from the sun site in one directory
<kudeta> but ubuntu alreayd has one
<kudeta> 1.4
<colm> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Seveas> kudeta, you think you installed it in one dir
<Seveas> but the installer put crap in other places too
<recon00> How can I use my new biometrics device with ubuntu?
<scorchsaber> nickrud: Of course. I just want KDE and LibSDL Image
<toko123> MikeStyleNet, I get an error on strart up libpng12.so not found?
<recon00> !biometrics
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, recon00
<Edgan> kudeta: might be the issue
<ssam> raindog, i don't think the installer supports ntfs resizing, you could try http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page make sure you back up your data though
<recon00> How can I use my new biometrics device with ubuntu?
<ITSa341> Is there a place I can pay someone to write a driver for my GPS? I have the drivers for RH but they won't load in Ubuntu or Xandros.
<maximaus> quickie for ya guys. dist-upgraded to dapper. X broke as expected. Saw "UseFBDev" in xorg.conf didn't recognize it so disabled it. What is it? :P
<kudeta> this is what happend: i got the .bin from the sun site and installed it(version 1.5-6)
<recon00> How can I use my new biometrics device with ubuntu?
<maximaus> btw, it fixed X
<kudeta> but when i type in java -version
<MikeStyleNet> toko123, are you using the deb or are you compiling from source or did you get it from synaptic?
<kudeta> i get 1.4
<kudeta> the ubuntu version i presume
<ssam> ITSa341, you could make a bouty at launchpad.net
<cwillu> maximaus: I think that's the fallback I-can't-figure-out-your-card device
<kudeta> so i need to work out what to do?
<kudeta> uninstall the new version
<ITSa341> ssam  thanks  I'll check that out
<maximaus> thanx, cwillu. good enough for me. :P
<cwillu> fb being framebuffer
<toko123> MikeStyleNet, tried to compile from source I didn't see it it packages?
<kudeta> and set the azureus path to the bin folder of the old version
<raindog> ssam:  the installer partitioner does work with ntsf.  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<kudeta> is that right?
<gnomefreak> idleone ping
<IdleOne> gnomefreak> pong
<void^> kudeta: no need to set anything in the azureus script. just follow the wiki guide to _properly_ install sun's java.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  whats up?
<gnomefreak> pop.gmail.com smtp.gmail.com :)
<toko123> MikeStyleNet, compiled using vmware-install -compile command
<kudeta> but what do i do with the old versio(s)?
<fromeroc> how can I desinstall kubunt.?" from ubuntu
<MikeStyleNet> toko123...go to vmware site and download the RPM along with the alien package in synaptic, then cd to area where rpm is and do 'sudo alien nameofrpm.rpm' and it will create a .deb for you
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  hehe yeah I found it lol thanks :)
<NegativeSpace> Hi, I get "Depends: libavcodec2  but it is not installable" when trying to install mencoder-custom. How can I get it?
<TheThreat> Is there anyone that uses Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<andyjeffries> Sorry to ask a dopey question but how big is a full-on Ubuntu install (OpenOffice, Firefox, Thunderbird, etc) without data?  Would 15GB be enough (/home is on a separate partition)
<gnomefreak> andyjeffries: 15 gig should be plenty
<SL|warlock> Hiya
<SL|warlock> I need some help.
<SL|warlock> I need to uninstall something i've installed, how do i do?
<toko123> thanks
<SL|warlock> let's call it gallery
<ssam> andyjeffries, even 5gb would be fine
<toko123> MikeStyleNet, thanks
<andyjeffries> gnomefreak: Ta ("come on Dapper Drake Flight4, hurry up and finish downloading....")
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i logout from "sudo"
<TheThreat> I downloaded yesterday, but I can not use PERSISTENCE.
<andyjeffries> ssam: OK, maybe I'll split the difference and do 10GB then....
<ssam> andyjeffries, there is a flight 5
<MikeStyleNet> toko123 or right now try this: 'sudo make clean; ./configure; sh vmware-config.pl' (?)
<j-linux> MetaMorfoziS: 'sudo' only lasts for one command
<andyjeffries> ssam: Damn?  Really???
<TheThreat> I follow the steps in the web page, but it still does not work.
<cwillu> unless you do sudo bash, but you don't want to do that :)
<recon00> Does anybody know how I can use my new fingerprint scanner with ubuntu?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, I get "Depends: libavcodec2  but it is not installable" when trying to install mencoder-custom. How can I get it?
<TheThreat> Can anyone help me, please ?
<recon00> Does anybody know how I can use my new fingerprint scanner with ubuntu?
<barry> anyone got a good link for automatrix?
<neoncode> andyjeffries: Yea, I got it
<ssam> andyjeffries, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/
<SL|warlock> Could anyone help me uninstall some shit please? I dont know the command :(
<j-linux> recon00: is it a thinkpad?
<recon00> barry: use easy ubuntu.
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<ali> is it safe to delete /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat ?
<MetaMorfoziS> it isn't ask me about pasword
<neoncode> Does anyone know what Dapper's "OEM mode" does?
<MetaMorfoziS> after the first time
<ssam> SL|warlock, system -> administation -> synaptic package manger
<MetaMorfoziS> for ~5minutes it asks again
<andyjeffries> neoncode,ssam: thanks (and thank god I'm on a fast line and don't care about downloading many CD images)
<MetaMorfoziS> j-linux
<recon00> j-linux: it's a usb "biometric password manager" made by "APC".
<ssam> ali, yes
<barry> thanks recon00
<SL|warlock> Sorted out ssam, but thanks!
<ssam> ali tho there should be a fix out pretty soon
<j-linux> reconn00: ok... I know some links for the thinkpad one, but not others...  Try the thinkpad digest archives...
<SL|warlock> I used ubuntu-server, apt-get remove name :-D
<andyjeffries> Are there any release notes for Flight 5?  Can't find them through Google and they aren't linked from that download page.
<SL|warlock> Oh btw, does anyone know a "good" looking apache server? So the icons looks good etc?
<MikeStyleNet> anyone here know how to configure the applications menu in openbox/fluxbox/blackbox ??
<j-linux> MetamorphosiS: so you typed 'sudo' sometihng and then it didn't ask for your password for 5 min?
<ssam> neoncode, its for companies to install ubuntu on a computer before selling it
<Mosi> SL|warlock: does it really  matter? webservers aren't there to look good...
<SL|warlock> it does actually Mosi :(
<SL|warlock> care to help out perhaps?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: just out of curiosity, why?
<khxxm> 5mins ago my usb hardrive are on my desktop now they all gone how to I put them back on my desktop anyone please
<ssam> SL|warlock, apatch does not have an icon
<SL|warlock> is there something else?
<SL|warlock> Mosi, for the look -i will be using the apache server for lots of things
<alapzaj> :( , it doesn't works
<alapzaj> the x-server:(
<MikeStyleNet> ?>??
<alapzaj> any idea?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: i'm not sure i can help, aside from making a note that Apache's icons aren't hard-coded. You can download your own icons and dump them in a directory,  then reconfigure what it uses in httpd.conf
<ssam> SL|warlock, you can make your website look like anything on any web server
<SL|warlock> Mosi, any clues of where i can download apache-icons ?
<khxxm> my external USB isn't on my desktop, there has to be a quick way to get them back does anyone know?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: you can download any icons you want and use them. Go gooling for icons, they can't be hard to find
<SL|warlock> where are the orginal icons placed at ?
<barry> is there an easy wat to add a local repository to synaptic?
<MikeStyleNet> anyone?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: but you know that the only time icons for apache are used is when there is no index.html in a direcotry and apache has to auto-generate a file listing, right?
<therp> Can I expect a working system after sed -i -e s/breezy/dapper/ /etc/apt/sources.list or are there any pitfalls?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: hold on, i'm installing it so i can go check ")
<gnomefreak> therp: i wouldnt expect a working system (there is no telling)
<MikeStyleNet> anyway...anyone know a good sources.list file that has some good stuff in it?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MikeStyleNet about easysource
<therp> gnomefreak: hm, I was hoping that, as the release date of dapper shouldn't be more than a month away right?
<Mosi> Can anyone tell me why upgrading my kernel to SMP and a slightly newer version broke my XMMS?
<fromeroc> how can I desinstall kubunt.?" from ubuntu
<fromeroc> how can I desinstall kubunt.?" from ubuntu
<gnomefreak> therp: it might be held back 6 more weeks
<FlannelKing> therp: well, it's scheduled for april 20 (which is a month and a week), and then they talked about a delay for 6 more.
<MikeStyleNet> fromeroc: sudo apt-get remove kde
<MikeStyleNet> fromeroc: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<NegativeSpace> Are there are any skins or anything for MPlayer I can download?
<fromeroc> MikeStyleNet: from gnome or where?
<therp> gnomefreak&flannelking: reminds me of debian :)
<fromeroc> kde can I
<shiv> I really need to install the clock screensaver from KDE to my Gnome. I am not able to find in the repos. What do I look for?
<FlannelKing> therp: nah, it's six weeks with a purpose.
<gnomefreak> MikeStyleNet: dont forget after that he needs to uninstall the packages too :(
<MikeStyleNet> gnomefreak thanks i forgot
<MikeStyleNet> also thanks for the list thingy :)
<therp> flannelking: that seems like a difference :)
<gargas> hi i m looking a driver for my printer. where should i check?
<therp> linuxprinting.org
<_jason2> !print
<ubotu> [print]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<fromeroc> gnomefreak: so how can I did it.."
<gnomefreak> thers a lib to uninstall i just cant remember it :(
<MikeStyleNet> hey guys what the 2 digit code of my country?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyleNet: what country
<MikeStyleNet> Unitedstates
<gnomefreak> us
<MikeStyleNet> ohh ok i thought it was asking for numbers
<aeolist> :O
<NegativeSpace> In MPlayer, what are the best audio/visual codecs to use with it?
<fromeroc> MikeStyleNet: so how can i do that?
<netsurf3> i am getting an insaine number of drops from internet and crashes of hotplug it seems as i have a usb key which crashes on insert of the machine anyone able to shed some ideas WTF is going on i am using the RT2570 drivers
<TheThreat> gnomefreak: can I bother you for a moment, please ?
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, xv?
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the lib to get rid of for kubuntu uninstall?
<gnomefreak> TheThreat: ask i shall try to help
<fit4lfe> does anyone have vncserver installed
<NegativeSpace> aeolist What about audio?
<Fitzsimmons> is beagle standard in dapper?
<TheThreat> Thanks.
<SAM_theman> yo people
<SAM_theman> :P
<gnomefreak> Fitzsimmons: you have to isntall it and please take dapper questions to #ubuntu+1
<SAM_theman> Ubutnu 6.04 ROCKS
<nickrud> gnomefreak: libqt3-mt or something like that
<SAM_theman> FUKING rockS!!
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, there arent mucho stuff there... alsa i guess?
<SL|warlock> hows it going Mosi ?
<TheThreat> I downloaded and burned the Ubuntu 5.10 Live CD.
<khxxm> my external USB isn't on my desktop, there has to be a quick way to get them back does anyone know?
<SAM_theman> its like Mac OSX just brown
<TheThreat> I want to put it to work with persistent.
<gnomefreak> SAM_theman: #ubuntu+1 and please dont use that kind of language in either of the channels
<NegativeSpace> aeolist Okay dude, cheers.
<aeolist> khxxm, what do you mean?
<fit4lfe> vnc anyone
<SAM_theman> srry man
<gargas> i cant find my printer on the sites u gave me. i can only find 1100 while my printer is x1180 any suggestions?
<idrix> Why does gxine only play some radiochannels for me, even though they all play mp3?
<Fitzsimmons> what is this #ubuntu+1?
<SAM_theman> it won't happen again
<SAM_theman> i am just so happy
<gnomefreak> Fitzsimmons: its the dapper channel
<TheThreat> I followed the steps in the web page, but it does not work.
* SAM_theman bows to all ubutnu developers
<Fitzsimmons> oh
<SAM_theman> *ubutnu
<NegativeSpace> aeolist MPlayer tells me I have XviD 1.0 -- is that the latest?
<gnomefreak> TheThreat: what do you mean work? are you trying to install it from live cd?
<SAM_theman> whatever
<fromeroc> gnomefreak: I think that you got it right,"?
<aeolist> gargas, i take it you visited linuxprinting.org
<TheThreat> No.
<gnomefreak> fromeroc: explain please
<TheThreat> I run the Live CD with persistence.
<gnomefreak> TheThreat: please give me the site your looking at
<gargas> i cheched it
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, i dont know, relax with the "having the most up-to-date" syndrome, if you watch all your videos, you are fine
<TheThreat> I want my memory stick to save my configurations for the next reboot.
<NegativeSpace> aeolist Yeah but the sound is off and the picture quality not great.
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, the sound problem is specific to mplayer?
<TheThreat> Right.
<TeRaHuRtZ> How do I get packages from apt which have "kept back" ?
<TheThreat> I give you it.
<MikeStyleNet> hey gnomefreak
<fromeroc> gnomefreak: [15:02]  <nickrud> gnomefreak : libqt3-mt or something like that <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<gnomefreak> TheThreat: that i know nothing about
<gnomefreak> TeRaHuRtZ: in dapper?
<TeRaHuRtZ> ya
<balu1> so
<gnomefreak> TeRaHuRtZ: you dont
<Mosi> SL|warlock: working on it, but i'm talking to someone
<TheThreat> Auch!!!
<balu1> where can u get some coool looking wall paper/themes
<TeRaHuRtZ> Argh ya i do :)
<nickrud> fromeroc: I checked, that's the right one
<TheThreat> Do you know someone ?
<NegativeSpace> aeolist Yeah, and synaptic tells me I have ALSA installed but it's not listed on the audio codecs for MPlayer.
<kudeta> is it easy to add a link to azureus in my menu someone?
<gnomefreak> TeRaHuRtZ: please disscuss dapper on #ubuntu+1
<MikeStyleNet> gnomefreak...any experience with fluxbox/openbox/blackbox?
<SL|warlock> Mosi, do you know where i put the icons in? - i found a icon source
<TeRaHuRtZ> #ubuntu+1
<TeRaHuRtZ> oops
<gnomefreak> MikeStyleNet: i use flux sometimes if that counts
<khxxm> is there a reason y my usb connection isn't hot on blugin after i change language?
<MikeStyleNet> gnomefreak, do you know how to edit the applications menu? because atm, nothing shows up when i right click
<Mosi> SL|warlock: still looking, hold on
<balu1> what directory do most programs u install go to?? (like in windows they usually end up in program files)
<SL|warlock> ok
<gnomefreak> MikeStyleNet: i would use the docs on fluxbox.com its not an easy thing if your not used to playing in fs
<MikeStyleNet> gnomefreak, fs?
<_user>  does gnome have the ability to cycle through multiple wallpapers. I know kde has that ability
<fromeroc> gnomefreak: when I installed kubuntu on ubuntu I finished my session and I started like KDE and it answered to me. how I want the style. UNIX WINDOWS MAC OS OR KDE And I put MAC ... how can I change it know.-" FOR Examples. If I want style like UNIX??
<Mosi> SL|warlock: the icons folder is /usr/share/apache/icons and the config file you need to edit to change which ones it uses for which files is /etc/apache/conf.d/httpd.conf
<gnomefreak> fromeroc: the kde control panel iirc
<MikeStyleNet> gnomefreak, btw:its fluxbox.sf.net i think
<fromeroc> gnomefreak: what??
<Mosi> jesus christ!
<SL|warlock> O,o
<MikeStyleNet> whats with the netsplit thing?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: did you get that?
<recon00> holy crap, that's a lot of joins?
<recon00> !!!
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, recon00
<SL|warlock> Yeah Mosi, but still dont understand
<pbxr> when trying to boot the installation- and/or live-discs of flight 4 and 5 on PPC i get "arch: exit" and a hard freeze. any ideas? the 5.10 install and live works just fine.
<SL|warlock> seems like its alot of work todo
<SL|warlock> to edit the icons
<SL|warlock> :(
<nickrud> heh they said 4000 users, we are a tiny fraction
<gnomefreak> recon00: freenode is reseting
<MikeStyleNet> lol
<Mosi> SL|warlock: i don't think the icons do what you think they do
<gnomefreak> if you read your server page you would have read that
<SL|warlock> Mosi, i just wish to change the look
<SL|warlock> like this perhaps:
<SL|warlock> 1sec
<jimm1> Hiya - I'm having real trouble mounting my old HDD- I've bought a new one and installed ubuntu on it, ive connected my old one to the secondary IDE cable, I want to mount my old ubuntu partition so i can get my old data off, could someone give me a hand?
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, did you get that message?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: what are you trying to change the look of?
<Mosi> jimm1: what's the problem?
<SL|warlock> Mosi, apache thingy
<SL|warlock> look
<SL|warlock> http://dust2.mine.nu
<SL|warlock> You see?
<fromeroc> gnomefreak: do you understand?
<balu1> where do most files install to in linux? what general directory
<SL|warlock> I wish to add icons or something
<SL|warlock> 1sec
<SL|warlock> i'll find something i like
<MikeStyleNet> ok guys im switching back to kde for a bit even tho i love irssi...bbl
<NegativeSpace> aeolist No, I'm afraid not.
<jimm1> well i was kind of hopeing when i just connected it up - ubuntu would auto mount the partitions it found on it - but i don't think(!) it has?
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, alsa is not an audio codec.. audio codecs are algorithms that extract sound from the avi,divx etc video formats. alsa is like the interaction layer between linux and the sound card.. so if sound works in your ubuntu but doesnt in mplayer, then maybe you are using the wrong audio codec for the job? cant say much more than that
<pilly> new to ubuntu, but not to linux... whats up with the f'n root acount?!?!
<gnomefreak> fromeroc: did you look in kde control panel (gnome does not carry kde themes)
<_jason> ubotu: tell pilly about root
<MikeStyleNet> pilly what about root?
<pilly> it's really annoying
<Mosi> jimm1: are you trying to get it to automount, or are you just trying to mount it?
<SL|warlock> Mosi, like this: http://www.endpoint.nu/img/servers/
<aeolist> pilly, it's considered safer... you can however follow the standard scheme and have a root account
<jimm1> well i only really need to mount it once - to get all my old docs off it - so i guess just mount
<SL|warlock> something nice, i have my own loggo etc.
<pilly> like no pw
<Mosi> SL|warlock: the difference is they made a webpage, and you didn't
<aeolist> pilly, either by installing in expert mode, or by creating a root user with all root priviledges
<_jason> pilly: ubuntu uses sudo instead of root for a variety of reasons, take a look at the link the bot sent you for more info
<SL|warlock> that's editing apache Mosi.
<NegativeSpace> aeolist Actually I realised I was looking in the wrong place. I think the problem is the video codec as well -- now I'm looking in the right place for sure, and I can't find XviD. Egad.
<khxxm> balul - there is application finder Xfce 4 application finder Accessories
<fromeroc> gnomefreak: how can I change to UNIx."? for example. the style."!
<balu1> khxxm: there is?
<pilly> root's locked... to save my system from others or me??
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, is sound off in all videos/dvds etc?
<gargas> i found my printers software but printing doesnt start.do i have to mount the usb?
<Mosi> SL|Warlock: yeah, you can edit apache so the page it autogenerates looks customized. you do know HTML, right?
<_jason> pilly: probably a bit of both
<IdleOne> pilly> yes both
<SL|warlock> Yeah i do
<j-linux> Mosi, I put the windows hard drive in the secondary slot (ultrabay) and am running ubuntu in its normal place.  I was told by someone to change grub so that hd1 turns to hd0 and vice versa, otherwise it windows wont like not being on the main hard drive.  Is that basically the same thing you were telling me last night?
<jimm1> pilly: you know about sudo right?
<SL|warlock> kinda, easily managed
<pilly> yeah...
<SL|warlock> what file do i edit?
<jimm1> okay
<nickrud> fromeroc: run kcontrol
<balu1> khxxm:  i dont see it ? ;X
<pilly> never had a distro that I actually had to use it in...
<pilly> mostly debian experience
<jimm1> Mosi: can you help me get my secondary ide hdd mounted?
<Mosi> j-linux: helping two other people right now, can you message me so i can keet it straight?
<fromeroc> nickrud: I did it now.!
<pilly> looks like a good dist though
<NegativeSpace> aeolist No, I've got xine and everything's fine -- I try MPlayer and the picture is off with the sound. I think the problem is the picture, though, not sound -- I go to "Video", but there's no XviD there.
<Mosi> jimm1: do you know how to use the mount command?
<aeolist> pilly, dont know about that, all my debian friends hate ubuntu
<Mosi> SL|warlock: hold on, let me find it
<nickrud> pilly: you'll feel pretty much at home, then. Just redecorated 
<Kurupt1> Hello I am trying to install ubuntu on my system but it's not prompting me which os to load on boot
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, in the video tab of preferences menu, you are supposed to have xv checked
<jimm1> i've mounted by digital camera before-  but i might have forgotten how to do it - i can mount a drive but i dont know how to find out which hda/b 1,2,3 ect it is - does that make sence ? :S
<pilly> well gnome will take some getting used to but the only weird part was the lack of a root pw....
<j-linux> Mosi: sure.. sorry.  I'll check back later... I just found the grub manual... looks a bit intimidating, but there is probably something in there about it :)
<aeolist> NegativeSpace,  have you installed mplayer-fonts (not that it should matter of course)
<Whatsisname> jimm1 it should be a scsi drive when it is plugged in
<Whatsisname> sdX
<GFDL> jimm1, doesn
<NegativeSpace> aeolist Okay, I do and it's still off. Fair enough. Then I go to codec families or something, and choose XviD 1.0, and the picture is still off.
<GFDL> jimm1, sorry, doesn't gtkam do this automatically for you?
<fromeroc> nickrud: now?
<joevandyk> I'm using evolution in dapper.  there's no mail notification when i get mail.  how can i enable mail notifications?
<NegativeSpace> aeolist No, I don't.
<jimm1> for some reason Mosi -= when i goto computer it shows x2 cdroms - i only have one connected right now (as i unplugged the second to get my old hdd plugged in) - i think ubuntu is thinking the hdd is a cdrom device?
<fdr> hello... could you please suggest me some photo retouching program? I tried with the gimp but I don't like it... i need something simpler to rotate/crop photos, and maybe do a little of colour correction... thanks
<pilly> anyone use ubuntu for a pvr with mythtv?
<ubuntu_> Hi
<netsurf3> can anyone help me stop the bluetooth modules loading on boot please?
<V4Vendetta> when something is set to off in alsa mixer
<jimm1> GFDL - im not sure, how can i tell?
<V4Vendetta> how do i turn it on
<Mosi> jimm1: the third letter of the name of the device file (hdAx, hdBx, etc) is the one that indicates which physical drive. while the number (hda1, hda2, hda3, etc) points to the partition on that drive. try 'sudo mount -t <filesystem type> /dev/hdb0 /mnt'
<NegativeSpace> aeolist The picture is quite liney, too, if you know what I mean.
<nickrud> fromeroc: I don't use kde, I just know that's the control panel for it
<netsurf3> anyone?
<recon00> Does anybody know how to get a "APC BioPOD" working?
<V4Vendetta> how do i turn it on
<nickrud> fromeroc: if I did, that's where I would look first
<fromeroc> nickrud: what do you use?
<recon00> It's a fingerprint device.
<nickrud> fromeroc: gnome
<GFDL> jimm1, I've never mounted my digicam, I just use gtkam, no need to mount at all (at least explicitly)
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts, it neeeds them... in video codec family i have "none" and in audio "libmad mpeg audio decoder"
<jimm1> i have a few partitions on the old HDD - my swap space, the ubuntu partition and then windows XP pro - does that mean i need to find which partition number the ubuntu (ext3) is?
<ice-tux> Hi
<SAM_theman> brb
<Mosi> jimm1: yes
<kleinerwilly> is there a way to get an iPod running under ubuntu
<myki> What should I install to get python.h? One app needs it.
<recon00> If I can't get this thing working, I swear i'm switching back to Windows.
<V4Vendetta> kleinerwilly, gtkpod
<recon00> If I can't get this thing working, I swear i'm switching back to Windows.\
<kleinerwilly> thx
<kleinerwilly> =)
<jimm1> is there a command i can run to see all the partitions on hdb?
<NegativeSpace> aeolist Okay I'll try that. Cheers dude, I appreciate it.
<fdr> kleinerwilly, have a look at gtkpod, my ipod nano works nicely with it
<V4Vendetta> fdr, mine too
<LSZH> How can I configure my touchpad? Is there a GUI?
<jke> does aybody have an D-Link Air Plus Xtreme G+ DWL-G520+ 54Mbps?
<Mosi> jimm1: if your ubuntu partition is the only ext3 partiion on the drive, you can try by trial and error ifyou don't know... i.e. specify '-t ext3' in the mount command and do all the partitions one at a time. if it's not ext3 it should exit 1 and you can try again
<pbxr> what does "arch: exit" and a hardfreeze during boot indicate?
<myki> What should I install to get python.h? One app needs it.
<ice-tux> recon00: well, then go back if ubuntu is not this what you are expecting^^
<fdr> V4Vendetta, did you find a way to import photos onto the ipod?
<SL|warlock> Mosi
<kleinerwilly> thx, @ fdr V4Vendetta
<V4Vendetta> fdr, nope
<SL|warlock> what was the file i needed to edit?
<jimm1> ah cool - ill give it a try now Mosi then report back, thanks for this
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, check the "deinterlace" thingy then
<recon00> ice-tux: I've been using ubuntu for years. It's just that I can't get my fingerprint scanner working.
<fdr> kleinerwilly, you're welcome
<Mosi> SL|warlock: i'm working on it, httpd.conf is huge.
<ice-tux> LSZH: i configured it in the xorg.conf
<SL|warlock> ah, ok
<ice-tux> recon00: is this so importaint for you?
<fromeroc> nickrud:  I used gnome to. but I install aptitude install kde. 'n aptitude kubuntu-desktop and now I want to uninstall it but I do not know how do it."
<recon00> ice-tux: yes.
<fromeroc> nickrud: maybe u can help me?
<quickblaine> hi all... a bit noobish i know, but im new to linux, and for some reason my external hdd has been set to read only and it wont let me change the permissions. what shud i do to fix this?
<recon00> all well.
<LSZH> ice-tux: I know that I could edit xorg.conf... however, there should be a GUI too?! ;)
<nickrud> fromeroc: sudo aptitude remove libqt3-mt <-- 99.44% removal of kde
<ubuntu_> !touchpad
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jimm1> omg Mosi, i've mounted the current volume im using! hdb must be my current HDD - in /mnt is exactly the same computer i currently have?!
<aeolist> LSZH, real men do it with the keyboard
<fromeroc> ok
<NegativeSpace> aeolist Where abouts is deinterlace? I see something about interleaving, maybe that?
<ubuntu_> will there be support for apls touchpad?
<quickblaine> hi all... a bit noobish i know, but im new to linux, and for some reason my external hdd has been set to read only and it wont let me change the permissions. what shud i do to fix this?
<fromeroc> nickrud: and I should do that in KDE or Gnome."
<LSZH> aeolist: *ggg*
<void^> quickblaine: what filesystem is it?
<jimm1> Mosi: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb3 /mnt  =  the current hdd and partition im using!
<ice-tux> LSZH: there should. nothing is perfect ;)
<fdr> could somebody please suggest me some photo retouching program? I tried with the gimp but I don't like it... i need something simpler to rotate/crop photos, and maybe do a little of colour correction... thanks
<jimm1> how do i unmount that volume?
<quickblaine> void^: its NTFS
<void^> quickblaine: don't write on it, then
<nickrud> fromeroc: from a text console is best, when you're digging into the guts of a desktop
<aeolist> NegativeSpace, i dont know, you gotta search for that in the manual... i made the deinterlace thingy up... but there should be something for that, i am sure
<quickblaine> void^: huh?
<nickrud> fromeroc: log out of your desktop and hit ctl-alt-f1. Log in, and run that removal line there.
<Rusty_Trombone> anybody here use Corner XMMS gdesklet?
<Francisco> nickrud, so
<Mystery47_Newbie> Hello....i have some question about wine....
<IdleOne> .
<jimm1> Mosi: i've now got my current active ubuntu partition mounted twice, one in / and the other in /mnt  - how do i get rid of the one i've just mounted in /mnt?
<Mystery47_Newbie> how my wine can detect cd/dvd on drive?
<nickrud> then, hit ctl-alt-f7 and hit ctl-alt-backspace , and log in 
<Mosi> jimm1: sudo umount /mnt
<Rusty_Trombone> jimm1: sudo umount /mnt?
<nickrud> Francisco: ?
<Mystery47_Newbie> wine says that put disk on cdrom drive....and there is one...
<quickblaine> hi all... a bit noobish i know, but im new to linux, and for some reason my external hdd has been set to read only and it wont let me change the permissions. what shud i do to fix this?
<Rusty_Trombone> quickblaine: is it ntfs?
<Francisco> nickrud, Im fromeroc but on gnome"
<void^> quickblaine: there is no write support for ntfs
* nickrud mumbles about lost text
<void^> (unless you call what is described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaptiveHowTo support)
<s|k> how do I run a python file from the terminal? just typing it's name doesn't work
<nickrud> Francisco:  fromeroc: log out of your desktop and hit ctl-alt-f1. Log in, and run that removal line there.
<Mystery47_Newbie> is there some file that can be modified that wine can find my cdrom drive?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: i can't find it. try googling for apache configuration guides.
<quickblaine> void^: is there a way of formatting it to linux type? and if so can windows read that?
<nickrud> Francisco:  then, hit ctl-alt-f7 and hit ctl-alt-backspace , and log in  Write that down.
<s|k> oh I type python first
<ubuntu_> fdr: imagemagik?
<SL|warlock> kk np Mosi
<Mosi> quickblaine: FAT32 works with windows and is usable by linux as well
<SL|warlock> but thanks ALOT for trying and helping me out, cheers!
<jimm1> Mosi: that worked - its not in /mnt anymore - how can I find out which hd my second hard drive is? (we established hdb = my current hdd)
<void^> quickblaine: use FAT32 (mkfs.vfat)
<quickblaine> is there a linux app that will format it to fat32?
<Mosi> jimm1: if hdb is your current hard drive, try hda then O_o
<IdleOne> Mystery47_Newbie>  wine /media/cdrom/file.exe I guess
<fdr> ubuntu_, hmm.. thx for the advice, but I was thinking of something with a GUI....
<Francisco> nickrud, what it the line I will type."
<Mosi> quickblaine: try mkfs
<jimm1> Mosi: i found it - hdc!
<Francisco> for to remove it
<Mosi> jimm1: cool :)
<jimm1> thanks so much - thats sorted now
<jimm1> thank you! *hugs*
<Mosi> jimm1: no worries :P
<Whatsisname> fdr for simple stuff gthumb might suffice
<Mystery47_Newbie> yes....but when program is launched....program ask me put cd in....but there is one allready...
<gnomefreak> quickblaine: gparted should format a partition to fat32 (not the one for linux)
<Mystery47_Newbie> is there some file that can be modified?
<Mosi> jimm1: if you want you can add it to /etc/fstab so it automounts when your system boots up
<nickrud> Francisco:  sudo aptitude remove libqt3-mt
<IdleOne> Mystery47_Newbie>  hit enter and see if that helps
<Nogimics> hmmm if I think someone is SSH'd into my box using my username and pass how can I check the Ip of that SSH user?
<Mystery47_Newbie> no help for that....:(
<Mystery47_Newbie> many of my installation have that same prob...
<IdleOne> Mystery47_Newbie>  try #winehq they could help more
<Mystery47_Newbie> only if my wine can see that cd in that drive...
<j-linux> I have a new hard drive mounted in a thinkpad "ultrabay" (where the CD drive normally goes).  Ubuntu can't see this hard drive... How can I get ubuntu to see it?
<MetaMorfoziS> isthere any cd emulator program for ubuntu like alcohol or daemontools @ win?
<fdr> Whatsisname, thanks, i'll give it a try
<void^> j-linux: does it even have partitions?
<SL|warlock> oh btw Mosi
<SAM_theman> yo people my sound don't work
<SL|warlock> how to make a file writeable ?
<Mystery47_Newbie> ok...ill check that somewhere else....thanks anyway...
<Nogimics> if I think someone is SSH'd into my box using my username and pass how can I check the Ip of that SSH user?
<quickblaine> so what do i need to do to format this disk?
<jimm1> cheers Mosi - i might just do that :D
<Mosi> SL|warlock it depends on who owns it and what it's group is
<j-linux> void^ the other hard drive is winodws
<FlannelKing> Nogimics: check /var/log/auth_log
<Mosi> jimm1: it's pretty easy, let me know if you want help ^_^
<SL|warlock> Mosi, just making a file called: LGSL_CACHE.DAT writeable
<SL|warlock> trough root
<SL|warlock> what's the command? =D
<jimm1> k thanx again :)
<Nogimics> FlannelKing thats empy
<nickrud> j-linux: sudo fdisk -l should tell you something
<Mosi> SL|warlock: who do you want to make it writable for?
<ploom> anyone else seeing google in "Ewmew Fudd" language?
<j-linux> nickrud: thanks
<kleinerwilly> MetaMorfoziS, mount -o loop should do
<ploom> just funny :-)
<SL|warlock> it needs to be writeable for some reason
<Aven> hey, anyway to upload a file in gftp while the file is opened?
<SL|warlock> THE FILE LGSL_CACHE.DAT IS NOT WRITABLE
<SL|warlock> :/
<Nico_> Problem....
<Nico_> 45 CDs requested in 2006-02-03. 45 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-02-08. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<Nico_> havent seen em yet
<bosco> alright how do i change my time in ubuntu even though i run e17
<SL|warlock> 45? lol
<Nogimics> FlannelKing if thats empty does it mean someone has deleted the log too?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: i'm asking you a question. if you keep giving me an answer that doesn't work, i can't help you. typing it caps doesn't make it clearere. what user or process do you want to make that file writable by?
<SL|warlock> No Mosi, It's in caps, i just copy/pasted from the site
<SL|warlock> http://dust2.mine.nu/status/
<SL|warlock> as you see
<MetaMorfoziS> mount -o loop something.iso?
<FlannelKing> Nogimics: could be.  Are there no archives (.gz) files either?
<MetaMorfoziS> or how?
<Nogimics> that file doesnt even exists
<Mosi> SL|warlock: what does that page do, and why does it need that cache?
<kleinerwilly> no, you have to specify a device and directory
<FlannelKing> Nogimics: yeah, but do old versions of it (in the /var/log folder) exist?
<kleinerwilly> man mount
<IdleOne> Nico_> why dont you just download and burn?
<SL|warlock> Mosi, shows game-servers and if they are online or ont
<SL|warlock> not *
<j-linux> nickrud: it tells me that my NTFS disk is /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 (probably the thinkpad diagnostics stuff).  How can I get Ubuntu to put that drive permanently in the "places"
<Mosi> SL|warlock: what process does the monitoring of the game servers?
<nickrud> j-linux: you ever gonna pull this disk back out?
<kleinerwilly>  mount /tmp/fdimage /mnt -t msdos -o loop=/dev/loop3,blocksize=1024
<SL|warlock> i dunno :o
<j-linux> nickrud: yes.. .it's sitting in my CD slot on my laptop.  It will be there most of the time but not always.
<Nogimics> ah you gave me wrong filename FlannelKing they are there
<Nogimics> thanks
<jared_> I don't know if this question is valid here but I'll try it anyways: Ubuntu 64 bit.  Good? Bad?  What are the major pains?  Only thing i've heard is the flash plugin...
<Mosi> SL|warlock: do you even know where that cache file is?
<MetaMorfoziS> trhx
<SL|warlock> Yeah Mosi, i think, 1sec.
<SL|warlock> lgsl_module_cache.dat
<SL|warlock> there ?
<kleinerwilly> Meta, you have to change it to fit your needs
<GFDL> jared_, flash, java plugins work fine inside a 32bit chroot
<Whatsisname> MetaMorfoziS, if its an iso you can mount it just like a disk
<Nico_> 45 CDs requested in 2006-02-03. 45 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-02-08. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<SL|warlock> and yea i know where it's located
<Nico_> havent seen em yet
<Nico_> whats taking so long
<SL|warlock> /var/www/status/lgsl_module_cache.dat
<GFDL> jared_, I use the amd64 version on my laptop w.o. issues
<nickrud> j-linux: you need to edit your /etc/fstab . Start with the ubotu message below.
<nickrud> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kleinerwilly> have to go, bye
<Mosi> SL|warlock: that's a filename, not a location. it's also the wrong filename. you need LGSL_CACHE.DAT
<jared_> GFDL, So Java and Flash work with a 32 bit version of Firefox then? =\
<IdleOne> Nico_>  they are free it could take longer to receive be patient or download and burn them yourself :)
<GFDL> jared_, yes
<jared_> GFDL, But is that the only issues?  Because if so, I think I might take the dive ;)
<SL|warlock> lgsl_cache.dat
<SL|warlock> there it is
<Nico_> IdleOne.. ok
<Mosi> SL|warlock: where is that file located?
<SL|warlock> same location where the other file is located.
<j-linux> nickrud: thanks... I am looking at a web page that says I can mount a disk by typing $ mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy... can I just do $mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 ? (for temporary purposes)
<GFDL> jared_, those that I know, there are issues with ATI drivers, but they are solvable
<MetaMorfoziS> Whatsisname: yes its an iso..
<SL|warlock> /var/www/status/
<MetaMorfoziS> but it said
<MetaMorfoziS> loop3 not found
<jared_> GFDL, I had some problems getting my ATI to work with the 32 bit too  Just a matter of installing the packages right?
<nickrud> j-linux: exactly; make sure that you run sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1 first
<Whatsisname> what was the command you used
<Mosi> SL|warlock: ok. what's the output of the command 'ls -l /var/www/status/lgsl_cache.dat'?
<predius_> hey, I'm trying to set up a samba share, and trying to connect from a windows laptop, problem is that the laptp is in another domain, so whenever I try to log in or map the network drive, the username is replaced by $DOMAIN\user, instead of just user, is there a way to fix this?
<j-linux> nickrud: thanks...
<Whatsisname> you should be using
<Whatsisname> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/image /mount/point
<aeolist> is there a way to record multiple channels at the same time in linux?
<SL|warlock> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7322 2005-12-20 01:43 /var/www/status/lgsl_cache.dat
<GFDL> jared_, yes, just you need to have the right driver ATI propietary driver works me, the issues are mainly with the acceleration of the cards
<nickrud> j-linux: if it fails, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<Whatsisname> aeolist, from a tv card?
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo mount /media/mysql/Alcohol\ 120%/doom/cd1/rld-d3a.bin /mnt -t msdos -o loop=/dev/loop3,blocksize=1024
<Catala> hello i have a problem wtih a DRI i have a Ati 9600 xt and i can't acceleration 3d http://pastebin.com/598531 <-- The error is this pelase help me
<GFDL> jared_, if you don't use 3d accelaration it should work with the free drivers
<Whatsisname> you'll need multiple tuners
<Wardead> Gentoo > Ubuntu
<Fitzsimmons> lol.
<jared_> GFDL, Hmm, is there a way to get 3d acceleration?
<Whatsisname> MetaMorfoziS, thats because you are trying to mount a bin, not on iso
<aeolist> Whatsisname, no, from an audio card which has multiple line-ins
<Mosi> SL|warlock: i don't suppose you know the group of the process that's trying to write it...
<MetaMorfoziS> and it has any differencies?
<SL|warlock> not really :/
<MetaMorfoziS> isn't any program that doo that?
<MetaMorfoziS> like alcohol
<MetaMorfoziS> or daemon tools?
<GFDL> jared_, I think so I have a recent version of the drivers and I don't have the NonAccel option in the xorg.conf set, I haven't tested the 3d accel though
<Whatsisname> use apt-get
<j-linux> nickrud: Do I have to do something with permissions?  I tried to navigate into /mnt/sdb1 after mounting and it says I don't have permissions...:S
<Whatsisname> and install bchunk
<Whatsisname> use bchunk to convert the bin/cue to an iso
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<Catala> hello can i help me
<Whatsisname> then mount it, with -t iso9660 not msdos
<nickrud> j-linux: yeah, read that wiki page. it covers that 
<MetaMorfoziS> and any program which manages iso-s from gui
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<Whatsisname> no
<Whatsisname> there aren't
<Mosi> SL|warlock: you can make it world writable, but it could be a bad idea. it'll work, but it might open up a security vulnerability through Apache. not a gaping one, but still.
<Whatsisname> because noones ever going to bother
<Whatsisname> also
<Whatsisname> don't specify a loop device
<jared_> GFDL, Alright, thank you.  I'll do a bit more googling before I dive into it.  But glad to hear from a human ;)  Thanks again.
<Whatsisname> just use -o loop
<Whatsisname> the mount utility will take care of picking which loopback device
<j-linux> nickrud: ok, thanks.
<GFDL> jared_, ok, good luck
<SL|warlock> Mosi, i'll handle it , 1sec.
<Catala> http://pastebin.com/598531 <--This is my error please
<suppaman> hi
<nickrud> j-linux: it explains it better than I can
<aeolist> Whatsisname, can you help me?
<max300> im trying to install a program but wen i type ./configure it says "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<suppaman> how can I know from what repository in my sources.list a package came from ?
<SL|warlock> what i was looking for was chmod 777 filename
<SL|warlock> -_-
<jordan> how the freak do u even install stuff?
<_jason> suppaman: apt-cache policy packagename
<Whatsisname> aeolist, i don't think so I've never attempted to record from multiple inputs
<_jason> ubotu: tell jordan about synaptic
<SL|warlock> argv512, i figured it out - thanks alot !
<Mosi> SL|warlock: i could have told you that right off, but the idea of doing that to webserver file makes me cringe
<Whatsisname> I'm sure it wouldn't be too difficult with multiple soundcards
<suppaman> _jason: thanks
<j-linux> nickrud: It looks like a good page... I was so eager to mount the drive that I went to the terminal before checking that page... thanks for pointing the page out to me...
<Whatsisname> but beyond that I don't know
<max300> no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Whatsisname> max30 you don't have gcc installed
<_jason> max300: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Whatsisname> install it with apt-get
<jordan> how  do u install AIM
<jordan> ?
<Mosi> SL|warlock: but if you're gonna do it anyways, sorry for wasting your time.. ^_^;
<NegativeSpace> How can I move the contents of a folder into another folder?
<_jason> jordan: you have gaim in applications menu > internet
<TheGuitar> hi maxx300
<p01n7> mv ./* /folder/
<iceman> shoot, what channel to join to build onto a very strange linux install ...
<suppaman> btw why hasn't apitutde the "source" option ?
<jordan> huh?
<Whatsisname> what the hell when did this aptitude / apt-get renaming shenanigans come about
<maxus> hm
<aeolist> is there an apt-get log somewhere?
<NegativeSpace> p01n7 Cheers.
<jordan> o ok thax
<jordan> thanx**
<SL|warlock> no Mosi, but thank you bigtimes for even trying :)
<p01n7> np
<jordan> i got it
<SL|warlock> highly appriciated mate.
<Mosi> SL|warlock: heh, no worries
<Francisco> nickrud, I have done."
<SL|warlock> http://dust2.mine.nu/status/
<SL|warlock> that's how its supposed to look
<SL|warlock> :)
<Francisco> nickrud, so it have removed at all kde.. amarok too and all I have from kde..
<Mosi_vaccuuming> SL|warlock: grats :)
<SL|warlock> thanks, just remaking it though
<jimm1> hi, does ubuntu not come pre-installed with gftp? i can't find it in the 'add application' program either?
<max300> TheGuitar,do i know u?
<Whatsisname> jimm1 just type sudo apt-get install gftp
<Whatsisname> just use apt-get to use it
<jordan> how do i install Microsoft Office?
<Whatsisname> *err to install it
<jimm1> thanx
<GFDL> jordan, what_
<jared_> jordan, Have you taken a look at Open Office?
<Whatsisname> jordan don't, use open office, its better and its free as in freedom
<trent> How do I force eject a cd drive that is in use?
<trent> or "busy"
<Whatsisname> trent you have to make sure nothing is using it
<Whatsisname> then eject /dev/hdX
<p01n7> eject -t?
<trent> Whatsisname, What if it has to be in use while I want to eject.
<trent> See I am installing a app that requires 2 discs.
<Whatsisname> make sure no bash shells are in the cdroms mounted directory and stuff
<Mosi_vaccuuming> trent: sudo su - ; eject -t; exit
<nickrud> Francisco: you said all. If you want just amarok, install amarok. You don't need all of kde
<msg43> Heloo
<Whatsisname> otherwise you'll have to do a force unmount then eject it
<msg43> How can I check the version of a ubuntu cd I have that I burned
<max300> the cammand "grep gcc /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat" doesnt do anything
<jordan> will open office files.. be able to open on the windows operating system?
<trent> Mosi_vaccuuming, No go.] 
<trent> -t closes a drive.
<Whatsisname> jordan, sort of
<Whatsisname> you can save them in the secret proprietary office format
<jared_> jordan, Open Office can save as MS docs.
<jordan> u serious?
<HymnToLife> jordan> of course, if you save them in a proper format (RTF or doc)
<trent> Whatsisname, Would force unmount and remount work?
<jared_> jordan, Yes.
<jordan> sweet
<jared_> jordan, :)
<nickrud> jordan: sometimes. If you need access to ms office, look at crossover office. It used to work well, probably still does.
<Whatsisname> although you'll have to take care to format them properly otherwise when they are opened on the windows machine they might look a tad strange but its not a huge deal
<Whatsisname> trent, i would expect it to
<gnomefreak> msg43: where did you get iso from?
<jordan> k how do i network this computer?
<jordan> with my others
<drake2> or open them on openoffice on windows
<shachaf> nickrud: MS Office runs under regular WINE too, doesn't it?
<trent> oh I got it.
<trent> eject -m cdrom0
<shachaf> nickrud: I remember doing that a while ago.
<jared_> jordan, Define "network"
<IceTox> Hello, where do I set the root passwd in ubuntu? I'm not used to a distro without an active root
<msg43> gnomefreak, never mind I found out th eversion
<jared_> jordan, As in share folders?
<jordan> eyah
<jordan> yeah**
<Whatsisname> drake2's suggestion is good, install openoffice on winders
<msg43> gnomefreak, I'm helping a friend install ubuntu in vmware
<argv512> IceTox, sudo passwd
<gnomefreak> shachaf: hmmmmmm thats not a good idea if it does but i dont thin it does
<jared_> !tell IceTox about root
<polpak> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<nickrud> shachaf: probably with some work. The only reason I'd use msoffice was if it was mission critical, and wine is alpha
<jordan> yeah, share files
<IceTox> argv512: yeah, but where do I find the root passwd?
<_jason> IceTox: don't run 'sudo passwd', read what the bot sent you first
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<polpak> !tell jared_ about samba
<IceTox> ah, nevermind argv512... I got it.. :-)
<j-linux> I need to change grub so that my hd1 becomes hd0 and vice versa.  Is this the right procedure that I am looking for: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows (just want to make sure I don't end up with a non-bootable system)
<jared_> polpak, I know about Samba ;) Thanks.
<jordan> how do i network them to share files?
<jared_> !tell jordan about samba
<polpak> jared_: whoops
<jared_> jordan, take a look see at what ubotu sent you.
<shachaf> nickrud: Actually, when I did, it a while ago (I don't even remember what distribution I was running), it worked out of the box.
<jordan> they sent me a CD
<jordan> lol
<jared_> jordan, (on the tabs)
<SAM_theman> yo my nvidia driver is giving me problems
<jordan> what tabs?
<shachaf> nickrud: Though MS Office was already installed in a Windows partition, and the installation is probably the hardest part.
<jared_> jordan, Assuming you are using Xchat, under where you insert your text.
<Overand> what command-line app can i use to look up the reverse dns entry from an IP?
<nickrud> shachaf: luckily, I don't need too 
<Overand> apparently it's 'host'
<Catala> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<Catala> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<Catala> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<Catala> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<Catala> what is this error ?
<Catala> plase
<gnomefreak> Catala: please dont paste in here use pastebin
<jared_> !tell Catala about pastebin
<Catala> sorry
<maxus> how can i change my monitor refreshrate ?
<gnomefreak> Catala: install the restricted kernel mods for your kernel
<aeolist> maxus, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sorush20> guys I keep getting the message that I can't save to my folders.. I get the message when I try to do this with ksnapshot
<Catala> gnomefreak it have !
<jordan> im using gaim
<gnomefreak> Catala: did you reboot after you installed it?
<jordan> not xchat..
<maxus> aoelist ... ok ... but im a mega n00b with this :p ...
<NegativeSpace> When I try and install something it tells me I can't install it because it needs another package, so I search for that package and it doesn't turn up any results. Any ideas wy?
<msg43> can somone tell me if the repos have vmware tools?
<aeolist> maxus, no, sorry, that's for typing in the frequencies, go to system -> preferences -> screen reso
<jordan> I am Using GAIM not Xchat!!
<NegativeSpace> why*
<jared_> jordan, Yea..why? :P
<jared_> here Jordan, look at this
<jared_> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<msg43> would someone tell me if ubuntu has vmware-tools?
<ubuntu_> msg43: vmwares tools come with vmware
<graveson> when logging X my complete display hangs.what is the command to reconfigure X
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: are you talking about installing something from the ubuntu repositories?
<gnomefreak> msg43: packages.ubuntu.com
<msg43> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<jordan> how do i share files with my other computers?
<msg43> ubuntu_, so it not in the repo's?
<jared_> jordan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<pilly> jordan: setup samba
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Yeah, using Synaptic Package Manager -- I thought I had it searching the universe and multiverse, but it can't find this package.
<gnomefreak> msg43: that site will tell you also apt-cache search vmware will tell you
<maxus> it says only 60hz and im sure it can run @ 75.
<ubuntu_> msg43: read the vmware docs on how to install vmware tools
<maxus> getting a headache here :/
<odat> hello everyone
<msg43> ubuntu_, I'm helping my fried via instanst messanger
<pilly> jordan: swat is a good config tool for samba
<odat> i am having a problem with gedit loading and or opening eachtime i startup
<msg43> hes a noob with linux
<msg43> and  I just happen not to use ubuntu
<jordan> where do i get swat..
<jordan> ?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: how about putting your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin
<mikeazorin> HELLo
<p01n7> jordan: i dont need to shre much.. so just use an ftp server
<mikeazorin> hello
<gnomefreak> nickrud: is it not polite to bet on the issue?
<gnomefreak> lol
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: I think this is where we left off last time 
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Heh heh.
<IceTox> is there non ssh installed at ubuntu?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: NegativeSpace rflol
<_jason> ubuntu_: tell IceTox about ssh
<SAM_theman> my sound is not working
<gnomefreak> NegativeSpace: more than likely you added the multiverse backports
<NegativeSpace> gnomefreak ?
<pilly> jordan: open synaptec.... search for samba and swat
<graveson> anyone can help me to reconfigure X ,i need to change to VESA ,so at least UBUNTU can login
<jordan> aight
<SAM_theman> i can't hear music or my games on the sound themes
<NegativeSpace> gnomefreak Dude I'm a newbie, I don't know what I'm doing.
<_jason> ubotu: tell IceTox about ssh
<IceTox> didn't get that _jason
<IceTox> there ya go :-)
<SAM_theman> *ONLY  the sound themes
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: he's just named the most likely problem. and we know ;p
<odat> i am having a problem with gedit loading and or opening eachtime i startup
<ubuntu_> !ssh
<ubotu> from memory, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<cwillu> whats the command to change swappiness again?
<SAM_theman> ------- sound initialization -------
<SAM_theman> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<SAM_theman> Could not open /dev/dsp
<jordan> k  i searched it what now?
<gnomefreak> NegativeSpace: thats why we use pastebin so others can help (its nothing against you) lately everyoine has been doing it
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Will I get kicked for pasting this much?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SAM_theman about pastebin
<SAM_theman> srry
<jordan> what do i do after searching it?
<graveson> anyone know the dpkg command to reconfigure X :(
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Never mind.
<gnomefreak> graveson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<passantino> wo gieb es einen deuschen chat??????
<teknopath> can someone do me a favor,  go to redgate.b0ne.com and check to see if I have apache configed correctly I need to check from outside my network?
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<jordan> what do i do after searching samba?
<_jason> teknopath: I see you
<teknopath> thank you
<passantino> wo finde ich es
<polpak> cwillu: To tune, simply echo a value from 0 to 100 onto /proc/sys/vm/swappiness. The higher a number set here, the more the system will swap.
<graveson> thank you gnome freak
<gnomefreak> yw graveson
<comradevik> is it safe to delete /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat
<jordan>  what do i do after searching samba?
<Catala> gnomefreak i have a kernel-restricted-modules oK !
<gargas> hi are there any ati vga cards linux drivers?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: (was gone for a sec) asolute tutely 
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Okay I posted it.
<gnomefreak> comradevik: if you have to ask i would say no but i dont know that file
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: now paste the one line link here, so I can see it
<pilly> jordan: priv message...
<gnomefreak> Catala: you still havent answered my question
<jordan> k
<FICKA> hello
<gnomefreak> Catala: did you reboot after you installed them?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Okay but don't laugh if I've noobed up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10086
<comradevik> gnomefreak it contains your root password available for everyone to see
<AMDXP> whew i made it back
<aeolist> graveson, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<FICKA> i would like to know how to install ubuntu on a fast trak 100 raid controller
<Tonus> gnomefreak, you should know that file as of today, if you have a breezy or once-was-breezy system. check out https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606
<Catala> gnomefreak sorry ,  i have only speek english a bit
<Catala> xD
<max300> i got this error "ERROR!  Libpcre header not found, go get it from
<Catala> how is your question ?
<max300>    http://www.pcre.org
<max300> "so i went to this link but it gave me all these things to download and i dont know wich to get
<Catala> sorry xD
<FICKA> i would like to know how to install ubuntu on a fast trak 100 raid controller
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: not bad, but you have multiverse universe referenced twice. I've seen that cause people problems.
<gargas> How to install ati Graphics Driver
<odat> i am having a problem with gedit loading and or opening eachtime i startup
<ssam> Tonus, changing your password will make you safe
<pilly> jordan: what irc client you in?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: I'm not sure how to do this in synaptic, so:
<FICKA> who??
<jordan> how do i open samba?
<Tonus> ssam, did that on my once-was-breezy system indeed.
<cwillu> on _ubuntu_ how do you change swappiness (it's not just echo, there's some command you need)
<max300> gargas: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search it
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Can I just rename the file?
<jordan> how do i open samba?
<FICKA> is there someone that can help me??
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Edit, rather*
<General_Error> Hey, does anyone have any advice installing VLC, it needs the ffmpeg thingy but that wont install either
<Catala> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10087
<Tonus> ssam, shamefull 'bug' though. :/
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: edit, exactly. gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and put a # at the beginning of the first two lines of text
<bimberi> jordan: you can configure samba shares via System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<FICKA> is there someone that can help me??
<gnomefreak> i would wait its a securty item it should have a patch released for the password issue
<pilly> jordan: i'll help you but I'll do it in private so I can keep up with the conversation
<ssam> Tonus, yes, but it did not seem to get my computer
<jordan> alright
<jordan> thx
<synd> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334
<synd> ?
<pilly> jordan: check your private messages...
* nickrud wonders if the gb issue he saw awhile ago still exists
<jordan> how?
<FICKA> is there someone that can help me?? inj installing ubuntu on raid controller?
<gnomefreak> Catala: what language are you more comfortable with?
<ssam> i think there will be an update very quickly, but until then changing your password is a good idea
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Okay, let's see if this works.
<PieR> ssam: update to ?
<Tonus> gnomefreak, waiting for an official solution is always best. but sometimes the risk is so high that you can't wait. eg. if you run a shell server in this case.
* nickrud crosses fingers
<pilly> jordan: do you see my name in red near the bottom?
* PieR shrugs
<jordan> i c oubotu
<in_itsero> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5494286F.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Ubugtu
* in_itsero was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<cwillu> sudo sysctl vm/swappiness <value>
<gnomefreak> Tonus: i understand but me personally not sure if that file is deletable
<FICKA> is there someone that can help me?? in installing ubuntu on a fasttrak 100 raid controller?
<gnomefreak> sobs are still at it
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Nooo.
<FICKA>  is there someone that can help me?? in installing ubuntu on a fasttrak 100 raid controller?
<PieR> fasttrak = " software raid on a card " :/
<Tonus> gnomefreak, i simply changed my pass there to 'foo' and changed my user-pass with passwd as usual.
<Catala> gnomefreak speack spanis h ?
<tritium> FICKA: no need to repeat yourself
<tritium> !es
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: did you hit reload on synaptic first?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Yeah.
<PieR> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<FICKA> ok sry
<gnomefreak> Catala: join #ubuntu-es
<Catala> a ok
<p01n7> odat, in KDE its in .kde/Autstart/ where you should look.. im not to sure about gnome though
<Catala> xDDD
<pilly> jordan: do you see my name is red at the bottom of your irc window?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud I want oKle, which wants ogle-mmx, which wants liba52-0.7.4, which is the one it can't find.
<Catala> i didin't have the solution !
<Catala> xD
<NegativeSpace> okle*
<jordan> its not..
<jordan> red
<pilly> well wahtever click on it
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: let me wipe this egg off
<raindog> I have a 40GB hard drive with an XP install on it.  I'm trying to use the ubuntu partitioning tool within the installer to manually resize the existing partition and then create an ext3 partition and a FAT32 partition from the freespace created.
<setuid> How do I stop Breezy from trying to bring up eth0 every time it boots?
<p01n7> anyone know where gnome saves the apps to load at start?
<jordan> i dont even see it...
<setuid> it causes a 3-4 minute delay in boot time
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Good idea, egg is bad.
<p01n7> odat wants to know why gedit always starts with gnome
<odat> i am having a problem with gedit loading and or opening eachtime i startup
<raindog> When I adjust the partition size it appears to do nothing but return to the same menu screen.  Any ideas?
<p01n7> if someone could please help him that would be great
<jp1962> Evolution Question: Howto import Outlook 2002 contacts?
<bimberi> setuid: look for a the line 'auto eth0' in /etc/network/interfaces and comment/remove it
<nickrud> I've bitched about this for almost a year now, ubuntu's sources are *hard to read*
<tritium> odat: did you logout and save your session when it was running?
<bimberi> s/a the/a/
<setuid> n/m, I found it...
<ideaone> hey ppl=)
<jordan> i need help!! soneone please help me
<Catala> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10087 It can look at this error please
<setuid> I wonder why the gnome-panel applet allows me to "Disable" the interface, but that has absolutely nothing to do with Breezy at all
<Catala> i use a traductor xD
<odat> tritium, i dunno how it happened but it opens everytime now
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: on lines 3 & 4, remove the # you just added, and change universe multiverse to main restricted
<tritium> odat: have you tried killing it, and logging out, saving your session when you do so?
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Okay.
<pilly> jordan: I've tried to help you I will if we can do it 1 on 1
<odat> tritium, you mean closing it then logging out?
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: thanks for the exact error message, I was able to zero right in on my mistake
<pilly> jordan accept dcc chat
<ideaone> anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu without a cd drive? few questions for u that the tutorials cant answer if anyone can help?
<jordan> theres nothing asking me to accept..
<tritium> odat: yes, but beyond just closing it, make sure there are no gedit processes running
<odat> tritium, whats the kill command    i forget
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Well ultimately it's for my benefit.
<tritium> kill, odat
<martii> ideaone: floppy?
<pilly> jordan: what irc client you using?
<gnomefreak> gaim he said
<ideaone> yea got floppy drive
<jordan> xchat
<nickrud> NegativeSpace: exact errors really help, it saves a lot of time
<NegativeSpace> nickrud Man you are so awesome.
<ideaone> ive tried numerous different ways all to no avail
<pilly> look at the bottom of the screen it'll say freenode  then #ubuntu then what??
<cwillu> nickrud:  amazing how poor of a terminal humans make :)
<odat> THAT DID DO JACK
<nickrud> cwillu: that's the uncertainty that makes life fun
<odat> ooops
<odat> that didn't do anything
<pilly> jordan: look at the bottom of the screen it'll say freenode  then #ubuntu then what??
<odat> gedit still opens
<martii> ideaone: are you talking ab out breezy install ?
<ideaone> yep
<gnomefreak> odat: did you go into system>preff>sessions>startup and delete gedit from there?
<cwillu> nickrud:  I think I might have to hack eliza into bash :p
<pilly> jordan: if you want help you have to help me help you....
<_jason> odat: you've checked your session preferences?
<gnomefreak> pilly: lol
<odat> gnomefreak, there is nothing related to gedit in there
<pilly> argh!!! wahtever......
<nickrud> cwillu: I would swear, if it were permitted :P
<pilly> some ppl should stay in bed with bill
<jp1962> Anyone have info on importing OUTLOOK contacts into EVOLUTION? - tks!
* cwillu giggles
<aeolist> is there a log of apt-get's activity?
<odat> _jason, nothing related to gedit in there
<tritium> jp1962: check out outport (google)
<suppaman> bye
<tritium> suppaman: going to eat your suppa?
<jp1962> tritium - outport - will do, thanks!
<gnomefreak> aeolist: you can type history in terminal
<suppaman> tritium: is that a joke ?
<tritium> well, you did say "bye"
<suppaman> tritium: indeed it has some sense even in my language
<suppaman> like suppa/soup
<vmware> hellooo
<tritium> sounds like "supper", suppaman
<bimberi> aeolist: no, but there is /var/log/dpkg.log
<vmware> hello from italy
<aeolist> gnomefreak, that's not what i am looking for... i have already removed the program, nw i want to remove it's dependencies
<I586> i have get error with  windowsxp i reinstal it
<graveson> is anyone aware of this issue with ubuntu where the incorrect kernel is installed ie 386 instead of 686
<martii> ideaone: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<ubuntu> hi, i have a problem
<ideaone> martii: basically im tryin to install on a old omnibook, with just a floppy drive and a wireless network card, i also have a 2.5" to 3.5" ide cable so i can use to hdd on my windows box and ive tried all the tutorials ways but havnt had any luck yet
<cwillu> graveson: I'm not sure, but I don't think it actually detects the optimized kernels automatically
<tritium> graveson: that's the default install.  If you want, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<IdleOne> aeolist>  apt-get --purge remove program
<Gambit-> hey guys
<martii> ideaone: the best idea then
<bimberi> graveson: 386 runs on more PCs so the CD ships with it only.  Other kernels can be downloaded
<jordan> hey pilly can u try that again
<ubuntu> what that means Error 17 ?!
<martii> is to take harddrive out
<gnomefreak> psssssst IdleOne that doesnt get rid of depends
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: grub?
<eva_> What repository do I need to get supertux 0.1.3?
<martii> ideaone: install somewhere else
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  what does ?
<suppaman> tritium: anyway I'm gonna sleeping
<suppaman> bye
<Gambit-> I'm trying to get ddns working with dhcpd3 and bind9, but dhcpd3 is giving me a "can't open rndc.key: Permission Denied" error unless I make my rndc.key file globally readable... Any clues?
<martii> ideaone: and finetune
<I586> i have get error with  windowsxp i reinstal it but now the   grub is not appear  linux is dissapear why
<I586> ?
<cwillu> gambit, how are you running it?
<martii> ideaone: on omnibook
<gnomefreak> lol IdleOne i havent found anything try man apt or man dpkg
<eva_> Which repository do I need to get supertux 0.1.3?
<graveson> thanks bimberi
<Gambit-> cwillu, Both on boot and by hand from the init.d script
<ubuntu> gnomefreak, and what i supost to do?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  I cant be bothered lmao
<bimberi> graveson: np :)
<cwillu> Gambit-:  what user?
<Mastastealth> hey, anyone know what would cause X-chat (in Dapper) not to connect online?
<tritium> aeolist: aptitude keeps a log, but not apt-get
<Mastastealth> i have to use Chatzilla...
<pilly> i586: you need to reinstall your boot loader
<Gambit-> cwillu, root, but I tried su'ing over to dhcpd and I can cat the file.
<cwillu> Gambit-: i.e., double check that the ownership is right
<I586> how
<tritium> Mastastealth: dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<jordan> PILLY help!!!!
<Gambit-> cwillu, the file is group named, of which dhcpd and bind are both members.
<IdleOne> Gambit->  you in Isreal?
<Gambit-> ideaone, nope
<IdleOne> ok nm
<iocaste> ugh... the breezy security bug is gonna be all over the web in no time
<Mastastealth> Gambit, you ever play BF1942? :X
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubuntu abotu grub
<Gambit-> Mastastealth, Nope.
<pilly> get a live cd  (do you use lilo or grub)
* Gambit- sighs
<gnomefreak> read that find the error and find the fix
<_jason> aeolist: well you can list depends with apt-cache depends, but to remove them automatically I only know aptitude will do so if you installed it using aptitude
<eva_> Nobody here uses supertux?
<gnomefreak> !info supertux
<ubotu> supertux: (Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.1.2-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 234 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<aeolist> ok _jason, thanks
<ideaone> martii: i tried that first as i thought would be best idea, but when i put the hdd back in the omnibook it kept coming up with errors and then dropped to a shell
<gnomefreak> eva_: you need universe enabled
<IdleOne> !tell ubuntu  about grub
<Gambit-> cwillu, any other tips?
<cwillu> :/  not really;
<eva_> gnomefreak, I have and i use breezy, but version 0.1.2 doesn't have the new levels
<toko123> anyone here running vmware
<ltR^> is it safe to run drapper?
<pilly> i586: do you use lilo or grub??
<martii> ideaone: what errors?
<IdleOne> ltR^>  yeah at your own risk :)
<gnomefreak> eva_: than it looks like alot of work
<Gambit-> cwillu, This is a real pisser :/
<bipolar> toko123: yes, I do.
<cwillu> Gambit-:  my guess would be that it's spawning a process as nobody or something, but that's just a guess :)
<ideaone> martii: one sec ill just find them
<p01n7> odat.. im not on ubuntu now.. or gnome for that matter.. but does ~/.gnome/session exist?
<bimberi> aeolist: debfoster and deborphan may be of use to you as well
<gnomefreak> eva_: you will have to compile the version you want if not that version
<eva_> gnomefreak, but there must be some repository that has it?
<Gambit-> cwillu, if it is, it shows up as dhcpd later on, which is nonsensical.
<ltR^> is there transparacy and stuff in drapper?
<durga> how do i minimize evolution to the system tray ?
<tritium> ltR^: there is definitely stuff
<cwillu> :/
<eva_> gnomefreak, version 0.1.3 has been aout like half a year now!!
<aeolist> ok bimberi, will look in that too thanks you
<IdleOne> ltR^>  join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<gnomefreak> eva_: you can check packages.ubuntu.com under breezy
<bimberi> tritium: :)
<ltR^> i saw a demo that novel did
<dabaR_> Ya, not sure about the transparency, but there sure is stuff.
<tritium> bimberi: heh :)
<bimberi> aeolist: np :)
<toko123> bipolar, just tried to get it working using latest .rpm and alien vmplayer wont start says /etc/vmware/locations does not exist?
<iocaste> can anyone tell me how i view the root password in Breezy :)
<IdleOne> !tell iocaste about root
<nickrud> ltR^: like IdleOne said, lots of pie 
<bipolar> toko123: don't use the RPM. use the TGZ
<jordan> hey how do i access files on my other computers
<airmikey> why no ubuntu 64bit room
<Mastastealth> supertux (with the 26 levels, which i believe is the latest) would be 0.1.3 and is in dapper
<gnomefreak> eva_: more than likely the version you want was released after breezy so it wouldnt be included in breezy (i doubt the backports have it but on that site will tell you
<jordan> hey how do i access files on my other computers, they aer networked through Samba
<toko123> bipolar, tried that but got error libpng12.so missing?
<Mastastealth> jordan: Places -> network Servers?
<p01n7> jordan, i use 'mount -t smbfs //192.168.x.x/<share name here> /directory/to/mount/to
<gnomefreak> Mastastealth: yes but that doesnt help someone on breezy
<bipolar> toko123: apt-cache search libpng12.so to find out what package has it.
<toko123> thanks
<Mastastealth> ahh well, incase he wants to try packages from dapper...dont know how many dependies are involved tho
<eva_> gnomefreak, But there is no unsupported repository that may have it?
<gnomefreak> never mix dapper and breezy repos
<jordan> thanx dude
<eva_> gnomefreak, Where can I find some unsupported repositories?
<gnomefreak> eva_: adding the dapper repo may get you it but it _will_ bork your system
<iocaste> IdleOne: guess you haven't seen the major bug news then?
<ltR^> im going back to linux, how big should the partition be?
<I586> gnomefreak,  how i reinstall grub in  my pc
<ltR^> i'm running it with windows
<airmikey> breezy sees any connected to my 1.1 usb port..but not my 2.0 usb..how do i fix that ?
<gnomefreak> eva_: go to the website and see if there is a way to get it
<eva_> gnomefreak, I don't want to bork my system
<ltR^> 20 gigs?
<graveson> how do i download the 686 kernel ,the command i am using "sudo apt-get install linux-686" is not working
<dabaR_> ltR^: sure, that will work.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell I586 about grub
<IdleOne> iocaste>  bug news about?
<tritium> graveson: that's how you do it
<bipolar> toko123: libpng12-0 is what you want. apt install that.
<eva_> gnomefreak, Which website?
<p01n7> eva_, you and me both :P
<PieR> source list generator : http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tritium> graveson: have you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<gnomefreak> eva_: i dont know search supertux it should be there in google
<iocaste> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Administrator_root_password_readable_in_cleartext_on_Ubuntu_Breezy
<Mastastealth> there was apparently a site that had supertux ubuntu debs, buts its been down since Feb
<sumon> I am from canada . I am facing problem in download
<NegativeSpace> Whereabouts are the files downloaded for installing applications stored?
* nickrud 's feeling trolled for some reason 
<_jason> sumon: downloading what?
<IdleOne> iocaste>  yeah I saw it . that bug is fixed in Dapper iirc
<sumon> Is there any other way to change my download location?
<pilly> I have a small home network with 4 pc's (3 linux) assigned ip's by dhcp (so ip's aren't constant) how can I get the machines to respond by hostname?? I've tried samba wins is there another way?
<eva_> gnomefreak, is Dapper already released?
<sumon> ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> eva_: no
<sumon> for wirless
<martii> ideaone: going to bed sorry
<nuambenzina> I have an old videocard, onboard (alladin TNT2) what video drivers do you guys recommand? those from nvidia.com or those from synaptic ?
<gnomefreak> and its looking 6 weeks later also
<gnomefreak> sumon: how are you downloading it?
<_jason> ubotu: tell sumon about ndiswrapper
<tritium> gnomefreak: assuming the vote goes that way
* p01n7 is canadian and proud
* p01n7 is also afk
<gnomefreak> tritium: yes i will be there to watch and prolly add my 2 cents
<airmikey> oh well guess breezy isnt ready for high speed 2.0 usb yet
<tritium> gnomefreak: good :)
<nickrud> it does make sense, 5 years is a long time
<sumon> it's saying some are not dowloaded for server
<gnomefreak> sumon: how are you downloading it using apt-get using ff?
<IdleOne> tritium>  when is this meeting I would like to attend if allowed ?
<b33r> hello how can I make the font larger in unbuntu?
<sumon> can I change my download server
<sumon> yah
<tritium> nickrud: yeah, especially in dog years
<gnomefreak> i give up
<bimberi> nickrud: but ...  the congruence ...  (April 20) :)
<mp3guy> I think everyone should see this, if you haven't already; https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606
<nickrud> bimberi: I backspaced 
<tritium> mp3guy: it's being addressed
<gnomefreak> sumon: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<sumon> it's really uncomfortable os.
<nickrud> bimberi: but thanks
<I586> type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install :(where is my root install?)
<sumon> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mp3guy> tritium, will we have to wait for dapper, or will an update through synaptic do it?
<sumon> sudo apt-get update after run this
<V4Vendetta> mp3guy, i'd wait
<bimberi> nickrud: not sure if you understood, i'm talking birthdays :)
<gnomefreak> sumon: help me by doing as i asked please that is the only way we can help you
<tritium> mp3guy: you can even 1) change your password, or 2) remove the file
<ideaone> anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu without a cd drive? few questions for u that the tutorials cant answer if anyone can help?
* gnomefreak brb
<I586> gnomefreak
<sumon> how can i do it
<nickrud> bimberi: yeah, it is, and thanks for remembering 
<gnomefreak> I586: what?
<sumon> actually i m new user
<I586> type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install :(where is my root install?)
<forteller> Hi! I'm a linux newbee and I've got a problem with Firefox after trying to upgrade it manually folowing an instruction at ubuntux. Anyone that would like to help me..? :)
<gnomefreak> sumon: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the contents to pastebin please
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<tritium> I586: the partition where your / is mounted
<bipolar> that bug is bad, but not THAT bad. anyone with physical access to a box can get root anyway, so unless you are using remote accounts its no big deal. worst case, just change your password.
<bimberi> nickrud: ha, np :)
<gnomefreak> I586: /
<tritium> bipolar: yes, my friend
<gnomefreak> i dont know where yours is located
<gnomefreak> now brb i think
<DrinuS> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=13951
<DrinuS> nice bug
<graveson> gnomefreak : i am getting this error "E: Couldn't find package linux-686"
<toko123> what is wrong withthis command #dpkg -r foo.deb?
<anonregisteredni> mp3guy, lol, has my old user password
<sumon> it's blank
<tritium> graveson: it's  in the main repo.  Did you apt-get update as I told you to?
<SAM_theman> hey i am running into this anyoing problem
<remavalu> hi
<kudeta> hello, i would like to make a shortcut for azureus in the applications menu. I was just wodnering how. to start it u have to do ./azureus, so i tried ./path/azureus but it didn't work. Anyone give me some help please?
<SAM_theman> my sound!
<orbitron> Using breezy (5.10).  When I plug in my USB Stick I get "error -110" in dmesg.   Tried doing pci=noacpi at grub w/ no luck
<bipolar> graveson: I think thats linux-kernel-686 or some such.
<SAM_theman> its not working
<remavalu> qmake command not recognised.... make file recognised
<tritium> no, bipolar.  linux-686 is what he wants
<remavalu> qt-x11 installed
<remavalu> what can I do?
<_jason> kudeta: get rid of the initial . and give the full path
<bipolar> tritium: ah... must have changed in dapper?
<graveson> tritium: yes and the same thing
<gopi> Hi I tried to install xdtv by doing, sudo apt-get install xdtv  but it said E: Couldn't find package xdtv
<sumon> source is blank
<kudeta> ok thanks ill try :)
<tritium> bipolar: no, was never like that
<pilly> I have a small home network with 4 pc's (3 linux) assigned ip's by dhcp (so ip's aren't constant) how can I get the machines to respond by hostname?? I've tried samba wins is there another way?
<bipolar> tritium: i've got linux-image-686 on my dapper install
<gopi> Isnt xdtv not available in repos ?
<tritium> graveson: then you don't have even your main repo setup properly
<remavalu> qmake not recognised.... what can I do?
<tritium> bipolar: yes, you should also have linux-686.  The difference lies in the dependencies.  Look at them...
<LinuxJones> pilly, assign static ip addresses
<tritium> linux-686 will pull in the matching restricted-modules
<andyj2> ssam, you still online?
<graveson> tritium: this is a new distro for me ,i have this issue and an issue with my ATI card which worked with my previous distro :(
<remavalu> why doesn't ubuntu know qmake command after qt-x11 installation?
<pilly> Linuxjones: can't in my circumstances
<SAM_theman> all i get is "/dev/dsp: No such file or directory"
<tritium> graveson: there's an ATI wiki page I'll have you look at later.  First, let's get this taken care of.
<gopi> Isnt it possible to install xdtv through apt-get command ???
<SAM_theman> and "Could not open /dev/dsp"
<bipolar> tritium: I see... it wants to install restricted modules with linux-686... since I use fglrx drivers from ati I can't use that, but I see the diffrence.
<tritium> graveson: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin, and then give me the URL
<marlun> Whats the command to get a list of all the arguments a configure file takes?
<VictorFade> hallo
<marlun> (When installing from source-code)
<forteller> Hi! I'm a linux newbee and I've got a problem with Firefox (it crashes every time I open it) after trying to upgrade it manually folowing an instruction at ubuntux. Anyone that would like to help me..? :)
<ideaone> can anyone help with installing ubuntu without a cd drive? few questions for u that the tutorials cant answer if anyone can help pls?
<pilly> I'd like to be able to "ping hostmane" or "ssh hostmane"
<dk>  grub-install /dev/hda
<dk> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<andyj2> I was online earlier (asking about XGL under Ubuntu and then disk space requirements) - I've installed Ubuntu now but I can't get my rt2500 wireless network working (it complains about Temporary failure in name resolution and says Encryption=Off in iwconfig although I've set a WPAPSK key in /etc/network/interfaces)
<tritium> bipolar: yes, we want users to be using ubuntu fglrx packages, not ati.com downloads
<dabaR_> ideaone: do you have a floppy drive?
<EnsignRedshirt> Arghhh.  Anjuta is hereby boycotted for putting pop-up ads in their sourceforge page.
<ideaone> yep
<bipolar> marlun: usualy './configure --help'
<tritium> graveson: you still with me?
<SAM_theman> ubotu Could not open /dev/dsp
<ubotu> SAM_theman: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ideaone> dabaR: basically im tryin to install on a old omnibook, with just a floppy drive and a wireless network card, i also have a 2.5" to 3.5" ide cable so i can use to hdd on my windows box and ive tried all the tutorials ways but havnt had any luck yet
<gopi> please can anyone help me in getting xdtv ?
<graveson> tritium: yes ,where do i paste this
<bipolar> tritium: are the dapper fglrx drivers working now? I couldn't get them to work before, but that was about a month ago.
<tritium> !tell graveson about paste
<dabaR_> ideaone: well, get a debian netboot disk, and during the install set up the Ubuntu sources instead of the debian ones.
<init> please sign the petition http://www.petitiononline.com/vorb123/petition.html
<orbitron> Using breezy (5.10).  When I plug in my USB Stick I get "error -110" in dmesg.   Tried doing pci=noacpi at grub w/ no luck
<tritium> bipolar: not sure.  I don't have ati hardware
<marlun> bipolar: thanks!
<bipolar> marlun: np
<init> please sign the petition http://www.petitiononline.com/vorb123/petition.html
<tritium> init: please, no soliciting here
<andyj2> If it helps anyone, I had the rt2500 card working fine under Gentoo about an hour ago, so I know neither the card nor the AP are faulty?
<toko123> dpkg -i foo.deb work I can't use dpkg -r foo.deb??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<SAM_theman> ubotu "/dev/dsp: No such file or directory"
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SAM_theman
<bipolar> tritium: I guess I should try again. last time I asked someone said they were being fixed, but I couldn't wait :P
<ideaone> dabaR: know where i can get a .img of that disk?
<gnomefreak> sumon: if typed right its not blank
<gnomefreak> sumon: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> toko123: once you've done a dpkg -i , an apt-get remove works as well
<VictorFade> hey, people, Seveas isn't bot?
<dk>  grub-install /dev/hda
<dk> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<dk> what is this
<gnomefreak> VictorFade: no Seveas is not a bot
<tritium> bipolar: perhaps, except now you've got files from your ati.com download on your system, not under package management
<VictorFade> thanks
<toko123> nickrud, thanks
<sumon> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<sumon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<sumon> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<sumon> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<sumon> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<IdleOne> VictorFade>  we ask ourselfs that everyday :)
<sumon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<sumon> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<nickrud> he just knows about as much
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sumon!*@*]  by tritium
<graveson> tritium: i pasted it in #flood
<gnomefreak> sumon: i said on pastebin
<SAM_theman> can sombody help me
<IdleOne> !somebody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<gopi> gnomefreak: I am trying to get xdtv through apt-get command but it said couldnt find package..... so only way to get it is to manually download and install it ?
<bipolar> tritium: I was smart enough to have the ati packager make dapper debs :)
<tritium> graveson: I'm not there...let me join, and please repaste after I do
<gnomefreak> !info xdtv
<IdleOne> gopi>  thats because it isnt in repos
<tritium> bipolar: nice :)
<graveson> tritium : ok
<B_166-ER-X> how do i run a .run ??
<argv512> Does anyone know why questions start with does anyone know why?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %sumon!*@*]  by tritium
<tritium> sumon: no pasting here, please
<gopi> IdleOne: Then what to do ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: use google find a deb if not you will be compiling it
<SAM_theman> excute ie
<andyj2> Can someone help me convert to Ubuntu (by helping track down my wireless problem...)?
<SAM_theman> *excute the .run file
<sumon> sorry
<IdleOne> gopi>  download and compile it yourself
<gnomefreak> sumon: use pastein
<sumon> where is pastebin
<gnomefreak> pastebin even
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<sumon> where is pastein sir
<SAM_theman> Right Click on it (the file) and go to permissions then selet all the exe
<gnomefreak> sumon: see above
<tritium> graveson: for whatever reason, your repos are all commented out.  You need to uncomment at a bare minimum the "main restricted" lines
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sumon about pastebin
<bipolar> B_166-ER-X: you can ether chmod it and make it executable, or just use sh... 'sh ./theFileDownloaded.bin'
<gnomefreak> sumon: its now in your pm
<benplaut> "[ @Jesper ]  windows is really secure, they just hid the close exploits check box very well"
<B_166-ER-X> thnkx
<jeekl> Can someone hlp me get my ssh-server going? I'm trying to install it but I'm not sure im doing it right.
<graveson> tritium: ok will do and then run your command again
<gnomefreak> for windows talk please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<andyj2> Is there a better place for me to ask for help about rt2500 under Ubuntu?  What about ubuntu+1 (I've seen that mentioned on here a couple of times, but I'm an Ubuntu-newbie)
<tritium> graveson: yes, uncomment the repos you want (I'd recommend universe and multiverse as well, actually), then sudo apt-get update, then proceed as planned
<gnomefreak> andyj2: are you on breezy?
<tritium> graveson: I'll return shortly
<andyj2> gnomefreak, Nope, Dapper Flight 5 (as discussed earlier regarding XGL, I think my nic was andyj - but I'm having to do this from my wife's Windows laptop)
<JimmyPToz> Why do I have to hit the 'Reload' button in Update Manager to get the latest updates, isn't that supposed to happen automatically?
<tritium> andyj2: #ubuntu+1 for all dapper questions
<gnomefreak> andyj2: ask on #ubuntu+1 for dapper if not there check bugs
<jafn> hello :) Does anyone know how compatible breezy is with Silicon Images Raid chipsets running multiple SATA drives? (not raided?)
<haha> how do i install flash player?
<andyj2> tritium, Fantastic - thanks :-)
<EnsignRedshirt> jeekl: Have you installed the ssh package?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell haha about flash
<dk> dapper or breezy, witch is the best?
<nickrud> JimmyPToz: it is scheduled regularly, but hitting refresh hurts nothing
<gnomefreak> dk: breezy
<gopi> IdleOne, gnomefreak: Is that the link to add given in the following page? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96631
<gopi> IdleOne, gnomefreak: The first deb link in that page...
<dk> but witch is more faster for an Amd Duron at 750 mhz ?
<jeekl> EnsignRedshirt: Yes, I've installed ssh and openssh-server. Ive edited the sshd_config file and added a line called allowedusers and restarted the deamon. Now, my firend wants to access it but he keeps getting authentication errors...
<gnomefreak> gopi: dont
<haha> how do i install flash?
<gnomefreak> debian repos can bork your system bad
<gnomefreak> haha: read your pm
<gopi> gnomefreak: why?
<dk> gnomefreak, but witch is more faster for an Amd Duron at 750 mhz ?
<eva_> Thanx for the help guys!
<gopi> gnomefreak: Anyway I downloaded it ... so better I will install it manually
<gnomefreak> gopi: this isnt debian and debian will have/use differnet libs than are in ubuntu
<andyj2> gnomefreak, Are the two versions particularly different with regards to configuring ralink cards using /etc/network/interfaces?  It's just that ubuntu+1 seems kinda quiet? :-)
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> andyj2: ubuntu+1 is always quite
<dk> gnomefreak ??
<vicks> dk: dapper is the next release which is still in beta. there has been optimizations since breezy, but you can't expect it to be stable (it may crash)
<argv512> Ok, so what exactly does rm -fr / do?
<andyj2> gnomefreak, bugger! So I'm between a rock and a hard place - run the latest beta version but not get any help or run the current release version but not be able to play with XGL?.  Damn :-(
<dk> vicks, tks
<Xenguy> Can I ask what should be a simple OOo question here (my brain is fried after hours of wrestling with OOo, and I have a deadline looming) ?
<gnomefreak> andyj2: dapper isnt beta yet
<gnomefreak> andyj2: truthfully xgl isnt wortha  crap
<bipolar> argv512: that comand deletes every file on your system without asking for conformation.
<nickrud> Xenguy: you know this channel, but shoot 
<p01n7> argv[1]  would be force and recursive and argv[2]  would be telling rm to start from root
<rambo3> -rf there
<Xenguy> nickrud: thank you, here goes...
<bipolar>  <never seen that one before....
<Mosi> hey everyone
<haha> DUDE!!!! how do i install FLASH!!!????
<andyj2> gnomefreak, I had a quick go with Kororaa (sp?) earlier and thought it looked absolutely great :-)  To be honest though, I've been considering going to Ubuntu for a while anyway - it's just the easier installation of XGL made me decide to do it now.
<[cro] smiley> I have a problem with devilspie:  Could not load theme: Failed to open file '/home/smiley/.devilspie.xml': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> haha: did you read your pm?
* nickrud has gotta say, he stol it
<rambo3> with capslock
<haha> yeah
<haha> it makes no sense...
<gnomefreak> than install it using those ways
<Mosi> i'm trying to build swfdec so i can run flash, but the config script is erroring with 'no glib found'. i can't find glib with apt-get, anyone know where i can get it?
<EnsignRedshirt> jeekl: I'm no expert, so you might want to ask your question again.  In the mean time, see if there is a log file for sshd (or if one can be enabled with an appropriate line in sshd_config).
<techrush> hi
<ltR^> I'm intalling uBuntu, i'm making a new partition... what filesystem do you recomend?
<gnomefreak> haha: what arch and version are you using?
<[cro] smiley> I have a problem with devilspie:  Could not load theme: Failed to open file '/home/smiley/.devilspie.xml': No such file or directory
<IdleOne> gopi>  why dont you use mythtv?
<fluxt> Mosi, apt-cache search glib
<gopi> gnomefreak, IdleOne: I followed install instructions by doing, ./configure --prefix=/usr and at the end of the big list the following was said, configure: error: *** Unable to find a suitable Athena Widget library (Xaw)
<gnomefreak> haha: tell me what uname -r spits back at you when typed in terminal
<gopi> IdleOne: I tried a lot to install it but in vain :(
<Xenguy> OOo question (simple?): I have 3 levels of heading (16pt, 14pt, and 12pt), and I want to simply configure the heading numbers to be the same font size as the headings themselves.  How can I do what should be this simple thing?
<rambo3> then install that lib
<gnomefreak> gopi: read the readme or install files you need to install libs
<Mosi> fluxt: i got about a page and a half of inscrutable output from that... now what?
<ltR^> I'm intalling uBuntu, i'm making a new partition... what filesystem do you recomend?
<nickrud> Mosi: sudo ap-get build-dep libswfdec0.3 (if the one in the repository is too old for you )
<dabaR_> ltR^: use the defaults if you are not sure what to use.
<ltR^> i didn't load the ubuntu cd yet
<ltR^> im making the partition manually
<Xenguy> (OOo = OpenOffice.org)
<ltR^> raiserFS?
<gnomefreak> haha: you want help now would be a good time to answer my questions <hint>
<fluxt> Mosi, heard of apt-get? synaptic?
<dabaR_> leave the file system type unformatted. THe install CD can format it for you into the default file system type.
<nickrud> Xenguy: I've used it since 5.2, but no promices
<haha> dude.. how do i use the terminal?
<Mosi> fluxt: yeah. I've heard swfdec is unstable on PowerPC, and it's better to build it from source
<ideaone> im trying to boot the installer from grub but it gets so far and comes up with an error saying... vfs:cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,3) anyone help?
<dabaR_> haha: open it.
<dabaR_> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<jafn> sweet nevermind it worked this time, it musta been the semi hosed artition on disk one that ws holding up grub he first few times I tried to install :) thank you people
<gnomefreak> haha: go to applications>accessories>terminal
<vars> hey how do i reconfigure x so i can use higher resolutions?
<argv512> !help
<dabaR_> vars: you can always fixres...
<toxic_> How can I get rid of faulty output in bash scripting ? Ie rm non_existinf_file => Error: file wasn't found .. Adding rm file 2> /dev/null won't work
<dabaR_> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fluxt> Mosi, apt-get insall libglib1.2
<fluxt> install*
<ltR^> Do i have to burn the ISO to a CD?
<ltR^> can i mount it in windows
<gnomefreak> argv512: if you dont tell us you issue we cant help you
<dabaR_> ltR^: yes, as a disk image.
* Thug-N-Me sup y`all ?
<Mosi> fluxt: that might be the problem, swfdec requires 2.0 or higher
<haha> it gives me
<ltR^> i can mount it?
<gnomefreak> ltR^: its the easiest
<Xenguy> nickrud: OK, you have any ideas (I cannot believe I am stumped on this BTW)
<haha> 2.6.12-9-386
<dabaR_> no burn it as a disk image.
<fluxt> Mosi, download, compile it, etc
<gnomefreak> ty
<ltR^> k
<jb1> why doesn't the dapper installer have an option for installing from another hard drive?
<gnomefreak> haha: brb
<gnomefreak> leave terminal open
<haha> k
<fluxt> Mosi, or apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<gnomefreak> argv512: dont pm me without asking
<Xenguy> ?
<fluxt> Mosi, 'apt-cache search' is your friend
<EnsignRedshirt> toxic_: Try rm -f
<argv512> gnomefreak, Why can't I PM you without asking?
<MaXuS> where can i find more for multiscreen configuration ?
<Psi-Jack> What version of gcc is the breezy kernel-image compiled with?
<Mosi> fluxt: :\ says libglib2.0-0 is already the newest version
<toxic_> EnsignRedshirt, This is an example .. var=`rm -i *pattern` | 2> /dev/null
<gnomefreak> ok haha in termnial type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list adn keep it open for a min
<nickrud> ah, I had to scroll back for the question 
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell argv512 about coc
<Psi-Jack> argv512: Most people consider that rude.
<fluxt> fluxt, then you already have glib installed.. so what's the problem again?
<Mosi> fluxt: i sorta figured i probably already had glib, it's a pretty basic library to have... any idea why the configure script for swfdec won't find it?
<gnomefreak> haha: let me know when its open please
<gopi> gnomefreak: In the installation file its specified that "X11 + XPM + Xaw + Xterm" libraries are in all distros but why when I tried to install it said configure: error: *** Unable to find a suitable Athena Widget library (Xaw) ? ...... plz see installation file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10091
<fluxt> Mosi, perhaps you need libglib2.0-dev ?
<Xenguy> nickrud: Sorry I didn't prepend your nick, but sent to channel instead
<Mosi> fluxt: i'll try that
#ubuntu 2006-03-18
<fluxt> Mosi, is it a compile problem?
<haha> its says password..
<Psi-Jack> What version of gcc is the breezy kernel-image compiled with? Does anyone know?
<nickrud> Xenguy: you picked at styles, which I never learned about. Sorry about that
<Mosi> fluxt: no, i haven't made it to make yet
<gopi> gnomefreak: so which library I need to install ? Xaw ??
<Mosi> fluxt: it errors while running the compile script, and exits prematurely
<haha> it says passowrd..
<gnomefreak> haha: your user password
<fluxt> Mosi, well try that :)
<gnomefreak> gopi: read the files (i havent compiled that i dont know)
<EnsignRedshirt> toxic_: Add -f to the rm command, maybe?
<Mosi> fluxt: running config again :)
<gopi> gnomefreak: plz see that link I have pasted.. Thanks
<cyphase> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Administrator_root_password_readable_in_cleartext_on_Ubuntu_Breezy
<haha> it wont let me type it
<gnomefreak> haha: it wont show up
<toxic_> EnsignRedshirt, the point was to avoid using -f since it's somewhat dangerous :P
<argv512> gnomefreak, I suppose you're so important that I cannot PM you?
<gnomefreak> haha: just type it and hit enter
<toxic_> Having no matching file gives this bash-script error output .. This is what I've tried but it doesn't work. Any ideas ? [CODE]      var=`rm -i *pattern` | 2> /dev/null      [/CODE] 
<haha> k
<nickrud> Xenguy: I learned about styles on a typewriter, and have never learned better
<gnomefreak> argv512: dont pm anyone without asking there is no debate on this
<gnomefreak> haha: is it open?
<Xenguy> nickrud: sec, signs of life on the OOo channel
<zebarbu> Hi, I'm a Mandriva user, a little bored of it, and may like to switch to ubuntu...
<argv512> Sure there is: Be collaborative.
<fluxt> argv512, problems are best sorted in chan, everyone can learn/help that way
<gnomefreak> tritium: ?
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok atleast tell me how to get Xaw library ?
<tritium> hi gnomefreak
<zebarbu> anyone to explain me pros/cons of ubuntu?
<fluxt> zebarbu, con: ugly as hell ! :p
<Psi-Jack> zebarbu: www.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> tritium: what would you do if argv512 pmed you and fought with you about why u dont want him to?
<zebarbu> hum..
<nickrud> zebarbu: I haven't used mandrake since 7.3, so I may be biased unreasonably, but ubuntu's tools are better 
<jeekl> EnsignRedshirt: Okey, with a little tips from the wiki, I have gotten my friend to connect to me using just a username and password. No encryption thgh. Do you know how to make it a secure connection? Using keys? My friend is on windows.
<fluxt>  /ignore
<gnomefreak> coc ring a bell?
<Mosi> fluxt: seems like that solved the problem, but now it wants liboil0.3 (synaptic says this is installed, and i can't find a liboil0.3-dev anywhere in the library repos....)
<gopi> gnomefreak: In README its not mentioned how to get Xaw library :(
<haha> dude.. it wont work
<gnomefreak> haha: who installed ubuntu on that pc?
<jeekl> EnsignRedshirt: And another thing, how do I see if someone is connected to me?
<tritium> gnomefreak: I'm +q him
<zebarbu> where may I find the lastest ubuntu iso? (I mean not a stable, but a dev snapshop)
<fluxt> Mosi, tried apt-cache search liboil ?
<tritium> s/I'm/I'd
<Mosi> fluxt: i have no idea what that command even does for me. can you explain?
<nickrud> zebarbu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/
<haha>  i dont know..
<gnomefreak> argv512: read the coc and dont bother pming me again
<toxic_> (bash) If no files match pattern, it prints errors. How can I remove it?  [--CODE--]   var=`rm -i *pattern` | 2> /dev/null  [--/CODE--] 
<zebarbu> nickrud: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> haha: did you install it?
<haha> no
<fluxt> Mosi, sudo apt-cache search liboil  .. will show packages with a match of liboil
<gopi> plz can anyone tell me how to get Xaw library ?
<EnsignRedshirt> jeekl: There may be other ways, but the 'who' command should show who is logged in to your computer.
<Mosi> fluxt: says i have liboil0.3 and the devs, as well as 0.2 and the devs
<argv512> gnomefreak, I read the Code of Conduct. I saw no mention of private communication being insulting.
<haha> k i gtg bye guys
<zebarbu> one other question: is the AMD64 port useable?
<fluxt> Mosi, you'll need the devs and bins
<gnomefreak> haha: find the person that installed it and ask him/her you are not a sudoer you cant do any install or removal
<Mosi> fluxt: liboil03-bin?
<fluxt> i'd do that
<IdleOne> gopi>  try this for installing mythtv it is a long process but I think it will help you http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<fluxt> Mosi, liboil0.3 and liboil0.3-dev
<ajmacias> hello
<gnomefreak> tritium: give me 2 secs ill let you know :)
<tritium> argv512: insulting language in a pm is just as bad as in the channel
<gopi> IdleOne: okay !
<jeekl> EnsignRedshirt: When I run who, it spits my own username back at me.
<jeekl> Nothing else
<ajmacias> how i can install a samsung CLP-510 in ubuntu ??
<IdleOne> gopi>  important that you follow all the steps
<argv512> tritium, What about a PM is insulting?
<nickrud> zebarbu: I see a lot of 64 users falling back on 32-bit (for media and the like), but there are still a lot of 64-bit users
<EnsignRedshirt> jeekl: Right. You are logged in.  Is your friend currently connect to your computer with ssh?
<jeekl> EnsignRedshirt: Yes he is. he is having the time of his life.
<gnomefreak> !pm
<ubotu> pm is probably Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<jeekl> However, I don't really know where I can see that he is connected. Firestarter tells me one ceonnection on port 22, buut that ip dosent match my friends ip. Or so he says
<HymnToLife> !no pm is <reply> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<tritium> argv512: re-read what I said.  You're misinterpreting me.
<gopi> IdleOne: Put the problem is mine is an Athlon64 system....
<gopi> IdleOne: Any idea if anyone was successfull ?
<argv512> tritium, Re-read what I said before you replied.
<ssam> jeekl, are you aware of the password bug
<gnomefreak> what is so hard to understand to ask before pming :(
<argv512> argv512 gnomefreak, I read the Code of Conduct. I saw no mention of private communication being insulting.
<jeekl> ssam: No, I am most certainly not.
<jeekl> Tell me.
<zebarbu> nickrud: I use 64b mandriva for more than one year, and, yes, i'm about leaving mandriva and falling back to 32b... :-(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<argv512> gnomefreak, Because it's a pointless rule.
<tritium> argv512: take it easy
<gnomefreak> yeah i re-read it but also states to respect peoples privacy
<nickrud> argv512: <tritium> argv512: insulting language in a pm is just as bad as in the channel
<ssam> jeekl, basically if you have not changed you password since you installed there is a chance tthat someone logged in could read it
<itsmike> must go now 1 laptop 500$ 1 desktop 500$  message me if interested on msn at mcsltd2@hotmail.com, aim at ogd443 or yahoo at thishastogotoday
<toxic_> (bash-help) If no files match pattern, it(rm) prints errors. How can I remove it?  [--CODE--]   var=`rm -i *pattern` | 2> /dev/null  [--/CODE--] 
<argv512> tritium,  I don't mind if I'm banned for social policy banter.
<jeekl> ssam: okej, so I want to change my own password?
<Tompok> Anyone familar with crossover?
<ssam> jeekl, yes
<tritium> argv512: I'm not opped up to ban you, but please take it easy
<jeekl> ssam: Thanks, Ill do that. Do you know anything about ssh and keys?
<fluxt> argv512, did you miss the point stated so many numerous times it grew larger than the one on your forehead?
<andyj2> Anyone know what it means when iwconfig says "Encryption key: off" even though you've provided one?
<tritium> andyj2: not using wep or wpa
<argv512> tritium, You're opped to intimidate me.
<Gorrth> dows someone know how to undervolt a turion ?
<andyj2> tritium, not worried about someone sharing your line?
<JimJty> Why do I have to hit the 'Reload' button in Update Manager to get the latest updates, isn't that supposed to happen automatically?
<tritium> argv512: no...
<Tompok> I'm trying to run a app I installed in crossover (cxoffice) but it didn't put a "Windows Application" sub menu on my k-menu, how can I start the application?
<andyj2> tritium, or is it really overkill?
<graveson> tritium : i had to leave quickly are you back ?
<|mp|> what's the gnome equivalent of KSysGuard?
<nickrud> zebarbu: it'll be a change; just drop it onto another partition and give it a taste, you may like it
<tritium> andyj2: I didn't say _I_ don't use it
<ssam> jeekl, there plenty of howtos on the web, search for howto ssh keygen
<tritium> graveson: I'm back
<kbrooks> HOW DO I shred a file?
<andyj2> tritium, LOL - sorry I thought you meant "I'm" ...
<ericf> the new ubuntu-looks theme really doesn't work out here, a lot of things are RED now (selection in applications menu for example). I did a dpkg-reconfigure gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks, but it persists. I can't imagine this is what you guys see, how to fix it?
<tritium> andyj2: no, it was in reply to your question
<nickrud> kbrooks: nalioth told me to use shred 
<EnsignRedshirt> toxic_: I'm not sure about the variable assignment, but for just the file removal, you could try this:  if (test -f *pattern); them rm -i *pattern; fi
<Gorrth> does someone know how to undervolt a turion ?
<jeekl> ssam: Sure, I've done that, but I can't seem to find anything useful when going from windows to linux. Might be me that hasn't read enough though...
<brisky> hi all
<kbrooks> nickrud, no he didnt. or did he?
<maxtor> hello
<kbrooks> ;)
<Tompok> Gorrth, it undervolts on it's own
<gnomefreak> nickrud: shred?
<graveson> tritium : the apt-get command is failing ,i am guessing there may be a config issue ,pasted in flood the output
<andyj2> tritium, I'd rather not go with that.  To be honest, if I can't get this working in the next half-hour I'll have to go back to Gentoo (it's a shame as I'm really up for Ubuntu - but I just can't spend any more time trying to convert when I've got work to do)
<brisky> anyone who help me :P
<EnsignRedshirt> toxic_: That should be "then", not "them"
<maxtor> i have a question ?
<firstent> hey guys i use msn messenger, is there any program with the same utility for ubuntu
<zebarbu> nickrud: that's what i'm going to do... iso is dling...I used debian in an other life, so I think i'll be not too lost! ;)
<toxic_> EnsignRedshirt, oh of course .. I was looking of having to remove the error printings, while of course I could avoid them in the first place ... thkanks :)
<tritium> graveson: you edited your sources.list, and ran "sudo apt-get update"?
<gnomefreak> brisky: please tell us you issues we will try to help
<Gorrth> yes i know but i want to set a new limit for the frequencies
<nickrud> gnomefreak: yeah, he said shred. run it about 25 times. But he's paranoid 
<egon_spengler> firstent, Try aMSN
<gopi> IdleOne: Why cant I get Xaw ... Plz look http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/libdevel/libxt-dev
<gnomefreak> nickrud: command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<EnsignRedshirt> toxic_: np
<brisky> thk. i have install ubuntu ow in my latop
* gnomefreak never heard of it
<NCLife> is it possible to change the spaces with dots in the names of docs in a specific folder, all at once?
<nickrud> zebarbu: yeah, you won't be lost then
<Gorrth> 0.95 v instead of 1.0 v @ 800 mhz
<fluxt> firstent, gaim
<toxic_> Have a nice evening all ! 'night
<NCLife> is there a command who could do that?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: neither had I, I had to google for it
<firstent> ok thanks everyone
<graveson> tritium ,yes
<gnomefreak> ok asking uncle google :)
<tritium> graveson: did it run successfully?
* dudus bark
<gui> algum br?
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<dudus> br
<fluxt> Mosi, progress?
<maxtor> us know about p2p for ubuntu
<kbrooks> what files would i want to shred?
<maxtor> = a ares
<graveson> tritium : no ,i pasted the output in the flood channel
<gopi> So is it possible to install Xaw (Athena Widget) or not ?
<brisky> and i have error for server x
<gnomefreak> sweet
<nickrud> kbrooks: we'd been talking about passing on hard drives, and paranoid security\
<gnomefreak> hey
<Nogimics> Whats the latest Dapper or Breezy?
<gnomefreak> wth
<brisky> im newbe and italian :P
<kbrooks> breezy - stable
<_jason> Nogimics: breezy is latest stable release
<IdleOne> gopi>  sudo apt-get install libxt-dev
<Madpilot> Nogimics, Breezy is stable, Dapper is still in development
<Nogimics> ok thanks
<firstent> egon_spengler what about java?
<graveson> tritium: i think i found the issue - proxy server not configured :(,sorry
<gopi> IdleOne: thanks... Is that Xaw ?
<NCLife> in other words, how can i do to get all my docs without spaces.  just.like.this.jpg
<andyj2> I've done some playing and now have 4 blue diamonds by my network applet, but still no damn connectivity...
<tarzeau> NCLife: using "rename"?
<tritium> graveson: ah, that's an important point.  You know how to configure for that?
<Gorrth> does someone know how to undervolt a turion ?
<_jason> NCLife: rename command
<gopi> IdleOne: I did but it said, libxt-dev is already the newest version.
<kung> gn8
<gnomefreak> yes that was it
<NCLife> tarzeau, can i use this command to get all my docs renamed at once?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: ubotu has sherd now ;)
<amgad> guys, can someone help me in compling liferea, i can't understand ./configure errors..
<gnomefreak> shred even
<IdleOne> gopi>  I dont know about mythtv or Xaw or xdtv for that matter...I found you a link that should help install mythtv I suggest you try it
<graveson> tritium : using preferences and then proxy
<IdleOne> gopi> ibXt provides the X Toolkit Intrinsics, an abstract widget library upon which other toolkits are based. Xt is the basis for many toolkits, including the Athena widgets (Xaw), and LessTif (a Motif implementation).
<Langly> grr, whats the way to search for packages matching keyword strings from the cli
<amgad> it complain that libraries are missing, but i have them installed in synaptic
<tritium> graveson: are you using apt-get, or synaptic?
<Langly> trying to find the packages for mythtv and tvtime
<nickrud> gnomefreak: what package, it's not showing on ubuntu+1 (giggle)
<tritium> amgad: the -dev versions?
<gnomefreak> !shred
<ubotu> well, shred is http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=s/shred
<tarzeau> NCLife: maybe
<graveson> tritium : apt-get
<gopi> IdleOne: ok thx
<nickrud> *smuffgh
<amgad> tritium, latest version, 1.0.7 stable
<tritium> graveson: man apt.conf for info on how to configure proxy.  It won't detect your gnome proxy settings
<gnomefreak> ty tritium i dont think i will be needing it i would hope
<NCLife> tarzeau, why maybe?
<Mosi> does anyone know why upgrading my kernel broke my XMMS?
<tritium> amgad: I was referring to the libs
<nickrud> gnomefreak: sorry, I did exactly that 
<amgad> tritium, i see, ok, i'll douple check that, thanks
<Stormx2> How do I install flight 5? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Shed> Hey, could anyone tell me the default URL for text manipulation in screensaver preferences?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: it may just be in here i dont knwo if its added to all channels
<tritium> Stormx2: effectively, yes.  Please direct dapper questions to #ubuntu+1
<Stormx2> nickrud, how do you make that funny  symbol?
<tarzeau> NCLife: i'm not sure what you want
<fluxt> Langly, apt-cache search <name>
<Mosi> shed: http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<_jason> Shed: http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<tritium> Stormx2: that's assuming you have the dapper repos in your sources.list
<IdleOne> !tell Stormx2  about flight5
<maxtor> i want a p2p for ubuntu some to ares
<EnsignRedshirt> NCLife: How about this:  rename 's/\ /\./g' *
<Shed> Thanks, guys :) .
<Mosi> can anyone tell me, is it possible to use apt-get to convert to Kubuntu from Ubuntu without having to install a different distro?
<EnsignRedshirt> NCLife: (Test is in a temp directory first!)
<EnsignRedshirt> s/is in/it in/
<tritium> Mosi: sudp apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> Mosi, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> its been changed ty
<IdleOne> Mosi>  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mosi> and that automatically reconfigs X to use KDE, yeah?
<nickrud> Stormx2: xchat, settings  advanced  auto replace 
<IdleOne> yeah
<maxtor> i need a p2p for ubuntu
<NCLife> EnsignRedshirt, auright :)
<Mosi> is it easy to switch back to gnome?
<IdleOne> Mosi>  yes
<avar> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop does it the other way around?
<Mosi> thanks :)
<Madpilot> !tell maxtor about p2p
<andyj2> Apparently my ra0 interface is now sending and receiving (according to the Connection Properties dialog) and has 89% signal strength but I still can't ping anything and trying to add a default gateway using route says "NETWORK IS UNREACHABLE"
<Psi-Jack> Anyone have any success getting spca5xx working on breezy?
<maxtor> i need a p2p for my ubuntu
<nickrud> Stormx2: I stole it from Seveas
<Stormx2> nickrud: hahaha OK
<IdleOne> !p2p
<ubotu> [p2p]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<nico8481> p2p is evil !
<bret> amule maxtor
<maxtor> p2p = to ares in (windows)
<nickrud> nico8481: dishonest use is deplorable, yes
<maxtor> amule is not functionallly for my
<maxtor> dont work for me
<IdleOne> maxtor>  you have been sent the link for p2p and it has been posted in the channel. check for a msg from ubotu  :)
<nico8481> nickrud, haven't you heared what they say? there are *only* dishonest uses ;)
<bret> what system do you use
<maxtor> giveme the link idleone
<tritium> Mosi: if you don't uninstall ubuntu-desktop, you will have both gnome and kde on your system
<andyj2> HELP?!  What have I done?!  It's suddenly started working!!!  I have a wireless network!!!! :-)
<IdleOne> maxtor>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<nickrud> nico8481: whenever an ubuntu release is made, I mirror the torrent for at least a few days
<Madpilot> nico8481, really? So using BitTorrent to get the Dapper Flight5 ISO last night was dishonest too? :P
<maxtor> thanks
<IdleOne> yup you are welcome
<nico8481> nickrud, Madpilot : that was irony
<Sterk> anyone know why i can see and copy files from a smb share, but if i try to just double click to access, nogo, i have to copy them to the ubuntu machine to execute them
<Madpilot> nico8481, so was mine :P
<firstent> egon_spengler how do i install the file ive got
<firstent> egon_spengler it is a .deb
<Toran> Hey guys, what page can I find the default ubuntu sources.list?
<nico8481> nickrud, Madpilot : i mean they make my laugh, trying to ban p2p programs because they can be used to share copywrited stuff... it's like banning spoons because they can be used to enucleate someone !
<Madpilot> tritium & gnomefreak - any reason you're running op'd right now?
<bret> flights 5 would be cool if you could get on the internet
* nickrud runs to a dictionary
<firstent> i have one question
<gnomefreak> i wasnt i thought
<firstent> i got the amsn
<nickrud> I really hope that's not what I think it means
<bret> same with mepis live cd and suse 10
<firstent> it is a deb file
<amgad> where can i get gmodule-2.0??
<firstent> how do i install it?
<IdleOne> firstent>  dpkg -i file.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by tritium
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> the command wasnt working for me :(
<firstent> IdleOne thanks
<maxtor> and other p2p = to ares
<IdleOne> /mode -o gnomefreak
<amgad> is there a package called "gmodule-2.0"
<gnomefreak> btw we had a exploiter today
<firstent> IdleOne do i have to be in the folder
<IdleOne> firstent>  yes
<gopi> In TVtime ... is it possible to record ?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i know the command i was typoing it :(
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, more D C C crap? I assume Ubugtu got them?
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: he got another one today
<bastya_elvtars> greetings ubuntuers! does dapper live cd mount existing filesystems if any?
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<amgad> tritium, how can i install "gmodule-2.0"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<gnomefreak> bastya_elvtars: for dapper questions please use #ubuntu+!
<gargas> hello  how can i chech if my tv card is compartible with linux
<NCLife> EnsignRedshirt, thanks! it works just wonderful
<NCLife> EnsignRedshirt, is there any risk by doing this?
<bastya_elvtars> hm ok sorry, haven't read the topic
<firstent> IdleOne it says that im not allow
<bastya_elvtars> mestupid
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  sudo apt-get --purge remove gnomefreakopstatus :P
<Psi-Jack> What's a good newsclient that supports yenc, and all that?
<gnomefreak> lol IdleOne
<moeen> I have a program in my Ubuntu 64bits but it needs to compile under 32bits. how can I compile it in my 64bits box ?
<IdleOne> firstent>  with sudo
<firstent> IdleOne can u tell me how?
<gargas> hello  how can i check if my tv card is compartible with linux
<IdleOne> firstent>  sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<EnsignRedshirt> NCLife: Not that I know of.  It is just renaming the files, replacing spaces with dots.
<bret> try it gargas
<gnomefreak> ok one more smoke than dinner i think
<NCLife> EnsignRedshirt, then ill start renaming all my docs like that :) thanks!
<firstent> IdleOne now it is asking for something "tcltls"
<maxtor> and other p2p = ares (in window$)?
<gargas> how?i have to use a program?
* fluxt joins gnomefreak 
<nickrud> gargas: I don't have one of those, but googling linux <your exact card> might help
<firstent> IdleOne do u know whats that?
<bret> use emule maxtor
<moeen> maxtor, ares could easily run by WINE :D
<IdleOne> whats that tcl package name?
<gargas> you see on the manufacturers webpage there is only the windows app
<graveson> tritium : it is working now
<maxtor> i try
<tritium> good job, graveson :)
<caglar_> which program can I use to change the volume of my PCM channel using a terminal?=
<p01n7> Are will run with Wine.. but the chat feature in Ares is basically useless; you can't see whats sent/recived
<p01n7> Ares *
<_jason> caglar_: alsamixer
<b_e_n_z> Dapper Drake to be delayed by 6 weeks!!!
<p01n7> O.O
<bret> ic
<b_e_n_z> After the Asia business tour I realised that we need to improve our support for Chinese, Japanese, Korean and other Asian fonts, translations, input methods and supporting tools.
<bolrod> ic det uc
<graveson> tritium: next step to change my kernel to 686 ?
<nickrud> gargas: yeah, but a lot of times, there's been someone who put in the effort. Some cards haven't had that kinde of help.
<moeen> How can I compile an application as 32bits under a 64bits linux box ?
<nico8481> how come that when i use xv totem shows videos in black&white, while when i use opengl it shows them normally (with the colors?)
<tritium> graveson: if you like, sure
<tritium> amgad: that's not packages
<tritium> packaged, even
<IdleOne> firstent>  I dont remember right now sorry :(
<graveson> tritium: could you verify that my source list is okay,i am not sure if uncommented the correct items
<caglar_> _jason: I wat to change it with only one command
<nickrud> b_e_n_z: other reasons as well, good ones. Better done right, rather than prematurely. (I don't wanna deal with silly bugs for a long ime)
<firstent> IdleOne thanks anyway
<tritium> graveson: if you paste it.  Can you please use pastebin?
<j-linux> I still haven't figured this out:  I am running ubuntu on my main thinkpad hard drive.  I put windows in an ultrabay hard drive (where the CD drive normally goes).  I was told I need to switch hd0 with hd1, so I think this (http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows) is what I need to do.  I just want to make sure that this is not going to create an unbootable system... any advice
<j-linux> ?
<IdleOne> firstent>  paste the error to pastebin patse.ubuntu-nl.org and then paste the url in here
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<graveson> tritium: ok
<IdleOne> firstent>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org <------
<graveson> tritium: i am receiving this error : W: GPG error: http://sa.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<_jason> caglar_: take a look at amixer.  It's referenced in the man page for alsamixer and seems to be what you want, but I've never had to use it
<firstent> IdleOne ok
<nalioth> nickrud: i did?
<bjornkri> where can I find a good crontab tutorial?
<tritium> hey nalioth
<nickrud> nalioth: you sure did.
<firstent> IdleOne when i try to do something it says that im not alow, so i have to change the session or what?
<IdleOne> firstent>  use sudo in front of the command
<andyj2> With regards to my wireless networking, I can get it working if I run seemingly the same commands manually after Ubuntu tries to do it.  Can someone have a look at the configs/commands in this pastebin (http://pastebin.com/598776) and tell me what I'm doing wrong in my config for this not to work automatically.
<bret> if you put a demo os on your computer how do you make it fully functional cant get on the internet do i have to pay for that twice
<shiv_> how do install screensavers in gnome? I have this file that I want to install kclock-0.6-1.i386.rpm
<firstent> IdleOne is there any othee way?
<nickrud> j-linux: before you go messing around with your boot system, I really suggest you have a live cd you can boot, in case things go wrong
<IdleOne> firstent>  yes but risky so just use sudo :)
<j-linux> This is the menu.lst (grub.conf) http://pastebin.com/598779
<sphex> uh oh. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334
<j-linux> Do I need to change the hd0 entries in there?
<tritium> graveson: ok
<firstent> IdleOne ok
<j-linux> nickrud:  Good idea... I don't have a CD drive in the computer anymore though. I'll try to install puppy linux on my thumb drive.
<bjornkri> How do I make a crontab that will run a command on every weekday at 6:30am? I kind of guess the start would be 30 6 0 0 0 ... but every weekday?
<tritium> checking, graveson
<nickrud> j-linux: if you have a floppy, get tom
<sphex> bjornkri: the last time field is the week day
<fluxt> sphex, that's sooo 9 hours ago :p
<sphex> fluxt: haha :p
<nickrud> j-linux: tom's root boot disk
<j-linux> nickrud: tom?
<j-linux> nickrud:  I just have two hard drives... it';s a new thinkpad t43 -- no floppies.
<_jason> bjornkri: set the 5th field as 1-5
<tritium> graveson: on lines 20, 21, you can add "multiverse" at the end too enable that repo as well
<j-linux> nickrud: and a thumb drive, so I'll put pizzapup on there now before I change anything.
<bjornkri> thanks _jason, that's what I'm looking for :)
<nickrud> j-linux: ok. luck on the thumb drive thing 
<j-linux> nickrud: I know... I've never tried booting from it, but it's in the bios as the first entry.
<rabeldable> why is the update for openssh server broken?
<j-linux> I hope it works.
<graveson> tritium,sorry got logged out
<ph1qt10n> how can i find out my ip address in the terminal?
<fluxt> ph1qt10n, ifconfig
<IdleOne> ph1qt10n>  ifconfig
<tritium> graveson: on lines 20, 21, you can add "multiverse" at the end too enable that repo as well
<nickrud> ph1qt10n: ifconfig | grep inet
<j-linux> nickrud: is there some way to reverse changes done with grub>map with a live cd linux?
<j-linux> (just in case)
<nickrud> j-linux: I do not know grub for any practical purposes
<nickrud> j-linux: that's why I've been ignoring you lately 
<graveson> tritium,should i add a complete line or uncomment something
<fluxt> j-linux, if your cd is live you should kill it with a hammer
<tritium> graveson: it looks fine as is, just add multiverse to the end of lines 20, 21
<j-linux> nickrud: :)  I guess this will be an interesting experiment... been to 3 channels and can't find anyone who knows about how to do this :S
<nickrud> j-linux: if you get a bootable thumbdrive, I'll help you modify menu.lst, but not before. Gotta have a fallback
<maxtor> thank yopu  thank you ares ist totally functional with wine
<j-linux> nickrud: ok... I'm deleting my thumb drive and installing puppy linux now... :)
<k31th> lol you guys seen this ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606 Ubuntu stores its root passwd in a plain text global viewable file.
<fluxt> k31th, yes
<bret> you would think that a demo would be more functional so that you would want to buy it
<k31th> fluxt: not good.
<fluxt> i thought it was hillarious
<firstent> IdleOne yesterday i was trying to mount my other drive but i couldnt an i create some directories that now i dont need, i wanted to erase them but i can't
<firstent> IdleOne what can i do
<_epp> who wants a swift handy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dabaR_> handyjob?
<_epp> dabaR, yes sir!
<fluxt> firstent, rmdir ? rm -rf ?
<IdleOne> firstent>  I believe it's rm /directory
<firstent> fluxt do i have to se sudo?
<fluxt> did you create the dirs as root?
<dabaR_> _epp: sure, go ahead.
<IdleOne> firstent>  you might have to
<firstent> fluxt i think so
<firstent> ok thanks
<fluxt> firstent, ls -l <name> will show ownership etc
<graveson> tritium ,i have pasted the results on pastebin
<_epp> dabaR, type "sudo hj 67.134.56.211" in terminal.
<firstent> IdleOne what about flash and java?
<IdleOne> firstent>  what about them?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-182-248-13.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nickrud> k31th: according to the last entry, the fix is already available. (I do like update-notifier)
<firstent> IdleOne how can i install them
<IdleOne> !tell firstent  about restricedformats
<firstent> IdleOne ive found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28flash%29
* IdleOne away 
<graveson> tritium: i am still receiving this error
<graveson> tritium : see pastebin
<tritium> sorry, graveson.  Got distracted
<swim> hey folks Ive allways and still do have problems burning in ubuntu
<firstent> how do i know if my pc is i386 or amd64?
<tritium> graveson: sources.list looks fine.  We need to add the gpg key
<fluxt> swim, please provide a little more info about your problem
<swim> basically whenever I try to burn I get errors, and it fails
<k31th> nickrud: i was going to but my box had been owned already :(
<k31th> been rooted
<mikebot> could someone help me out with ntfs and ext3 stuff?
<firstent> fluxt how do i know if my pc is i386 or amd64?
<_jason> mikebot: what about them?
<fluxt> swim, and the errors?
<graveson> tritium: i have no clue what that is :)
<nickrud> k31th: arg. sorry about sounding smugly flippant
<tritium> graveson: hold on...
<fluxt> firstent, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mikebot> _jason, okay, hey, so i have two internal harddrives, my c:/ has windows and linux on it
<swim> fluxt Ive gotten errors with k3b serpentine, and gnomebaker...  let me try to burn and get the error again
<mikebot> _jason, and my f:/ was only ntfs for storing windows stuff, but now i made half of it ext3
<mikebot> _jason, so how do i put stuff on that?
<swim> i dont think it matters that my machine is on its side
<nickrud> k31th: statistically I was lucky: I was running dapper during the exposure window, I hope it truly was fixed
<firstent> fluxt can i show u what i get by a private msg?
<_jason> mikebot: do you know the device name for the new drive?
<fluxt> !tell firstent about pastebin
<k31th> not much use to me now i have 250 websites down now cuz of some retarded misstake
<mikebot> _jason, i think it's something like "f:\ linux"
<swim> fluxt ok Ill paste the errors I just got in pastebin.ca just a sec
<fluxt> firstent, or, you could paste results of this: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name
<swim> fluxt, http://pastebin.ca/45421
<_jason> mikebot: the letter designations is a windows thing afaik.  In linux you'll see your drives as hda, hdb, etc.  Type this: 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if you can figure out which one is your new one
<panzer> xD
<panzer> xD
<panzer> xD
<tritium> graveson: what does the output of "sudo apt-key list" give you?
<firstent> fluxt did u get it?
<graveson> tritium: check pastebin
<mimi> I installed ubuntu on a friends notebook, and we are having a problem, see, on my ubuntu desktop anytime I plug in any usb device, it shows up on the desktop, but on his notebook it does not, and it says it is 'unmounted volume' and when we try to mount it it lets us know we can not
<mikebot> _jason, it's either hda6 or hdb6
<gardion> Anyone having sound problems with Ubuntu dapper flight 4/5 ?
<mimi> anyone know how to handle this, it never happened to me ebfore
<mimi> before,pardon
<_jason> mikebot: type 'mount', that will tell you what is currently mounted.  The one that isn't there is your new one
<mikebot> _jason, my f:/ is half ntfs now and half ext3, and the ntfs half is hdb5
<firstent> fluxt Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<fluxt> swim, for a start, try http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=Sense+Code%3A+0x73+Qual+0x03+%28power+calibration+area+error%29+Fru+0x0&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<raindog> Using the ubuntu installer, I'm trying to resize my ntfs partition so that I can add an ext3 and fat32 partition.  When I try to manually adjust the partition table nothing happens.  Any suggestions?
<mikebot> _jason, mount says : /dev/hda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mikebot> _jason, for one of the lines
<fluxt> firstent, well it's neither a 386 or amd64, but what you just pasted :) (it's 32 bit)
<tritium> graveson: you have the correct keys...please try apt-get update again
<_jason> mikebot: ok so we want to mount hdb6.  First create a mount point.  For example 'sudo mkdir /media/hdb6'
<swim> fluxt, i dont see where that post is
<firstent> fluxt im comming back
<mikebot> _jason, okay
<RemyLaptop> Hi guys, I'm trying to get an MP3 player to work on ubuntu, and so far haven't had any luck.
<RemyLaptop> It's a rio 500.... any ideas ?
<nico8481> any idea why totem-xine plays videos in black&white when using Xv, while they play OK using opengl ?
<mimi> when we try to mount the usb devices we get "Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume" I have never hadd this happen to any of my usb devices...any ideas?
<fluxt> swim, it was a link to a google search..
<_jason> mikebot: ok now just mount it: 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb6 /media/hdb6'
<graveson> tritium : it worked ,what changed ?
<tritium> graveson: nothing.  That just happens occasionally with some of the mirrors
<mikebot> _jason, mount: mount point /media/hdb6 does not exist
<swim> fluxt, i know but the first link was to k3b message post...
<mikebot> _jason, ah, didn't add the 6 the first time
<graveson> tritium : okay at least we are getting somewhere ,what is the next step
<mimi> ?
<tritium> graveson: you want to install 686 kernel?  "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<mikebot> _jason, cool, thanks a bunch
<mimi> when we try to mount the usb devices we get "Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume" I have never hadd this happen to any of my usb devices...any ideas?
<_jason> mikebot: np
<Madpilot> Anyone else using Opera in Breezy and having trouble with gmail?
<volmarias> Hello, I've got a question. I've heard that the password you specify when you create the default user is stored in plain text in the install log. Where is the install log?
<fluxt> swim, and it complained lots about not having root priviledges, i don't know how to fix it, google could help or you could reformat your question and redirect it at the chan with the pastebin results. all i was trying to do was to get you to formulate a proper question for the chan.
<_jason> mikebot: if you want it to automatically mount everytime you boot, you have to add it to /etc/fstab
<nickrud> volmarias: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606
<volmarias> nickrud, thankls
<volmarias> thanks rather
<Spec> nickrud: :-/
<swim> i see
<mimi> when we try to mount the usb devices we get "Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume" I have never hadd this happen to any of my usb devices...any ideas?
<Zvjer> ubuntu rulz
<mimi> honestly this is really wierd....I always had all of my usb devices show up on the desktop, but his does not
<mikebot> _jason, okay
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikebot about fstab
<mikebot> _jason, thanks
<fluxt> swim, the link i gave should be pretty handy
<swim> chan: I am unable to burn cd's ive tried with gnomebaker, serpentine, and now with K3B, and with K#B am getting the following error: http://pastebin.ca/45421  can anyone help?
<mikebot> _jason, can i rename hdb6 and stuff?
<_jason> mikebot: yeah, whatever you want
<graveson> tritium thanks,it is working,just one more thing before i call it a night , Can you poin me to the link for the ATI card and where i can find good tweaking documentation on ubuntu
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nickrud> Spec: yeah
<mikebot> _jason, do id o that by just making the folder name like "extra xspace" then mounting hdb6 to that?
<tritium> graveson: that wiki page (first URL)
<bimberi> spec
<bimberi> sry, typo
<tritium> graveson: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good URL to bookmark
<_jason> mikebot: here is a good guide to fstab http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html.  Yeah, just make the directory and then mount to that new directory
<graveson> tritium : do i just reboot to activate the new kernel ?
<mikebot> _jason, okay, thanks a lot
<mimi> hmmm...no one ever have this problem?
<khermans> Can someone point me to the SUDO PASSWORD disclosure vulnerability details still hanging around since instalation in Breezy?
<tritium> graveson: once it's done installing, yes.
<bimberi> khermans: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606
<mimi> when we try to mount the usb devices we get "Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume" I have never hadd this happen to any of my usb devices...any ideas?
<khermans> bimberi, thanks dude --
<matyk> what should i use for package-managment apt or aptitude? or is it the same?
<khermans> bimberi, time to go update some machines!
<tritium> khermans: change your password, or remove the file listed in the bug report
<bimberi> khermans: check the comments, two files to delete
<_jason> khermans: or chmod 700 them
<fluxt> swim, any takers?
<swim> fluxt, none yet :(
<fluxt> swim, you should really try google for this one: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=%22Sense+Code%3A+0x73+Qual+0x03+%28power+calibration+area+error%29+Fru+0x0%22&btnG=Search&meta=
<nickrud> bimberi: could you make that an ubotu thing? (you already know which two)
<bimberi> nickrud: kk
<swim> fluxt, I am trying
<fluxt> swim, yeah, it's a hard road
* nickrud makes a note of changing passwords when he reboots breezy
<swim> fluxt, with cdrecord -scanbus Im getting: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<GameOver69> hey guys i recently upgraded to dapper and now my wireless card is called eth2 instead of wlan0... i am using ndiswrapper and a linksys wirless card... anyway to get it working again
<fluxt> swim, are you using a custom kernel?
<patrick87> hey all
<swim> fluxt, no but it is a 686
<patrick87> is there someone in here i can talk 2 that is a gamer?
<mikebot> in terminal if i want to make the folder "a/b" how can i do that?
<caglar_> how do I set the location bar in nautilus to text mode?
<caglar_> from icon mode
<patrick87> preferences isnt it?
<caglar_> is it really?
<patrick87> i thought so... lemme check :S
<Fx_Ubuntu64> Hullo
<narzy> where is the apt repository list?
<patrick87> hey Fx
<narzy> I always friggin forget
<caglar_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimi> hmm..
<patrick87> lol wish i knew..im a noob to this..installed it today
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mimi> when we try to mount the usb devices we get "Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume" I have never hadd this happen to any of my usb devices...any ideas?
<fluxt> swim, what happens when you run the command as root?
<nickrud> oh, 
<swim> fluxt which command?
<patrick87> what u mean MOUNT? mimi?
<bimberi> !installerbug is <reply> The installer password bug is described here - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606.  You should change your initial user's password and delete (or chmod 700) the files /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat and /var/log/debian-installer/cdebconf/questions.dat
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<mikebot> in terminal if i want to make the folder "a/b" how can i do that?
<mimi> well
<tarzeau> mimi: mkdir -p a/b
<fluxt> swim, sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<patrick87> nvrmind
<swim> fluxt, oh I was running it as root, havent tried as user
<patrick87> ok.. i gotta install Delta Force 2..a game..on to my machine of the cd.. n i cant figure out how
<mimi> anytime I plug a usb device into my computer, it shows up on my desktop, this is my friends notebook we put ubuntu on and his usb devices to not show up on his desktop, when we try to access them on the 'computer' tab we are told "unable to mount selected volume" and "Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<tritium> bimberi: debian-installer is a symlink to installer (at least it is on dapper)
<ubuntu> ??
<patrick87> sum1 told u what to do about that mimi lol
<conn> ho, when I watch a movie using the xvideo output, the gamma is too high, but with X11 output it's fine. Can someone help?
<conn> *hi ;)
<narzy> nick, that is great and all, but I need to do it via CLI
<darkfires> hi ho hi ho
<mimi> oh? did i miss it??
<mimi> mkdir -p a/b?
<mimi> ok got it
<patrick87> yea
<patrick87> ok
<fluxt> swim, well i'm lost again, another google search may help.. http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=%22No+such+file+or+directory.+Cannot+open+%27%2Fdev%2Fpg*%27.+Cannot+open+SCSI+driver.%22&btnG=Search&meta=
<patrick87> i dont know what that means lol but thats it
<Fx_Ubuntu64> Well looks like I'll be coming back to Linux and using ubuntu. :D
<mimi> so will that make his like mine so when he plugs in a usb flahs drive it will show up on his desktop?
<tritium> Fx_Ubuntu64: :)
<bimberi> tritium: ah, i was going by the comments in the bug, i'll check ...
<narzy> where are the repository thingies stored?
<tritium> thanks, bimberi
<narzy> like where I go to uncomment universe...
<NsOmNiAc> lol
<mimi> thanks somuch all who helped me!!
<Fx_Ubuntu64> Running the Dapper 64 live cd and all my shortcut keys on my HP work with this release.
<narzy> brain draining.
<patrick87> lol mine too
<mimi> eep
<mimi> it did not work
<IdleOne> narzy>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimi> we still can not access the flash drives
<narzy> thanks IdleOne
<patrick87> ok..im confused.. i thought there was a diff. between flash and usb
<patrick87> i thought a flash drive was for images
<mimi> it is a usb flash drive...memory thingy
<patrick87> oo
<mimi> and antime i plug one into my comp, it shows up on the desktop
<patrick87> i know what ur talkin bout now..yea thats usb
<mimi> on my friends notebook (here now) they do not
<mimi> and I do not know why at all
<bimberi> tritium: you're right, i'll fix it in /query
<tritium> !enter
<patrick87> whats the notebook?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mimi> toshiba
<tritium> thanks, bimberi :)
<patrick87> omg.. so many ppl have problems with those and those are good notebooks.. what model?
<Fx_Ubuntu64> anyone in here ever install off the live cd?
<mikebot> _jason, i just mounted my ntfs drive, and when i try to open it it says: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "f:ntfs"
<patrick87> i tried to Fx..
<mimi> its a toshiba and we recently got rid of windows
<patrick87> i ended up dling the ISO off the site
<caglar_> how do I get my mounted partitions shown in media:/ nautilus?
<mimi> satellite A15 he says
<Fx_Ubuntu64> or should I get the dapper release cd.
<mimi> toshiba satellite A15 he says
<patrick87> its an A5 but ok..
<patrick87> um...
<patrick87> i dont know.. linux doesnt like toshibas i hear
<mimi> I am way confused, my usb always show to the desktop, but his do not
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikebot about ntfs
<fromvega> Hello
<tritium> mimi, patrick87: please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation
<matyk> what should i use for package-managment: apt or aptitude? or is it the same?
<fluxt> mimi, is usb working on the toshiba at all?
<_jason> mikebot: pay attention to the table about permissions in the middle of the page ubotu linked you to
<darkfires> can ubuntu install onto an existing xfs fs?
<eugman> Is it possible to add a command for the right click list in nautilus?
<patrick87> what u mean as punctuation?
<narzy> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mikebot> _jason, okay, thanks
<fromvega> I'm not finding PHP5 in Synaptic Package Manager, how can I find it?
<mimi> the usb flashes show up in 'computer' but we can not acess them
<tritium> matyk: they are not the same.  It's up to you, but I prefer aptitude
<_jason> eugman: you can use nautilus scripts
<mimi> open them or use them
<patrick87> im not trying to :S.
<tritium> patrick87: hitting the enter key instead of using a period and starting a new sentence
<mimi> and they do not show up on the desktop, but on mine, they do, as soon as i plug them in
<mimi> ahhhh ok, so sorry
<matyk> tritium: whats the difference? i thought aptitude is a fronend to apt
* fluxt wonders what mimi discovered
<mimi> but I did mkdir -p a/b like you said and It has not fixed anything, we still get the same error and can not access them
<starscalling> eh
<patrick87> sry. I didnt not know that. i'd nvr heard of that as being spamming in a chat before.. quite sry.
<tritium> matyk: it's not.  For one thing, aptitude keeps logs, and remembers depencies that are installed along with packages.  When you remove a package, its dependencies are also removed.
<starscalling> in the standard ubuntu install
<mimi> here is the error...
<sysko> I've got this generale qustion about Keyboard layouts: Are keyboard layouts set in 3 different places ? Like one place for console, another for X and last under the Window manager as well ?
<starscalling> does anyone have trouble with k3b
<narzy> mimi try sudo mkdir -p a/b
<Nubuntu> Anyone know if you can run Multiple Processors from the Live DVD?
<mimi> when we try to mount the usb devices we get "Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume" I have never hadd this happen to any of my usb devices...any ideas?
<mimi> I did and it hs not fixed the problem
<matyk> tritium: ok thanks. does synaptic work like aptitude or like apt?
<nickrud> Nubuntu: nah, you're limited to the 386 kernel on a live cd
<tritium> matyk: apt
<narzy> synaptic is just a graphical package manager for apt
<narzy> !synaptic
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<IdleOne> mimi>  you dont ned to repeat the question every 30 seconds
<matyk> okidoky :)
<darkfires> !xfs
<ubotu> darkfires: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nubuntu> So nickrud the only way is to install on HD?
<mikebot> _jason, i think i messed something up, cause i umounted by ntfs partition, then i mounted it to another folder
<behrooz> where do I get amarok ?
<nickrud> Nubuntu: yes. Not that you need anything better to run everything
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install amarok
<Nubuntu> Thanks nickrud
<behrooz> thanks hymntolife
<HymnToLife> np :)
<nickrud> Nubuntu: um, that last one was a pretty expansive statement, but I do think it's true 
<narzy> mimi, I have no experiance mounting USB devices, sorry :(
<mimi> IdleOne sorry, I was showing the error again, assuming someone wanted to see it
<cedriczg> Madpilot, Hi again
<Stormx2> "Linux: Mark Shuttleworth Proposes Delaying next Ubuntu" <-- any more news on this?
<GameOver69> hey guys i recently upgraded to dapper and now my wireless card is called eth2 instead of wlan0... i am using ndiswrapper and a linksys wirless card... anyway to get it working again
<tritium> not yet, Stormx2.  A vote will take place
<Madpilot> Stormx2, there will be community meetings on Tuesday
<mimi> narzy thats ok hun, no worries, I kinda feel bad though because I convinced him to leave windows xp for ubuntu and now his flash drives are not working...
<fluxt> mimi, pastebin.. dmesg | grep -i usb
<cedriczg> Madpilot, Ineed some extra help, but this time with my printer
<IdleOne> mimi>  we saw it and as soon as someone can help they will...try asking in another 5 minutes or so :)
<Madpilot> hi cedriczg
<tritium> GameOver69: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<mimi> IdleOne yes sir
<nickrud> Stormx2: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/288
<Madpilot> cedriczg, best to just ask your questions here, someone might be better qualified than me to answer
<cedriczg> Madpilot, I have an HP520 but after setting it it does not print anything
<starscalling> Madpilot, whats the smallest gnome package?
<starscalling> gnome-core?
<starscalling> or is there something even smaller?
<cedriczg> ok
<mimi> fluxt is pastebin a location?
<cedriczg> How to configure an HP520 so as it works
<Madpilot> !tell cedriczg about printing
<khanman02> GameOver69: try in the channel #ubuntu+1 , they might be able to help you out
<nickrud> note should be something like stick-it-note 
<caglar__> how do I get my mounted drives shown in computer:/ in nautilus?
<fluxt> !tell mimi about pastebin
<starscalling> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Madpilot> starscalling, not sure what you mean
<mimi> ahh
<Stormx2> nickrud: I shall not be late 
<starscalling> i want as little of the programs that go with gnome as possible
<qam> Hi all. How can I configure which linux-swap partition my Ubuntu install is to use?
<fluxt> "pastebin is, like, a ..." lol
<cedriczg> Madpilot, thanx for the links I'll see them
<starscalling> kinda like kde-core or kdebase
<mimi> ok I shall pastebin this for you
<starscalling> im going back to breezy b/c burning stuff is broken in dapper
<Andy_> I've installed the nvidia binary drivers and glxinfo tells me it's using Direct Rendering - but it's pants slow and can't be right.  What else can I check to see if hardware rendering really is enabled?
<starscalling> seems its the cdrdao and cdrecord thats borked
<ajmacias> hi!. I have a samsung CLP-510 printer working in Debian with cups and samsung propietary driver... can i print from my ubuntu 'dapper' ? do i have to install the same drivers in ubuntu to print in remote Debian?? (sorry for my english... i'm spanish)
<Madpilot> starscalling, hmm, no idea - and have you checked the Dapper bugs WRT cd burning?
<fluxt> Andy_, tried glxgears ?
<starscalling> wats that
<conn> does anyone know how to set the gamma level for xvideo output?
<Ropechoborra> Someone knows some Cool IRC Client for ubuntu?
<influx> i have no cd drive in my laptop, i have installed ubuntu on my laptop hdd using my pc with an ide cable which can connect my laptop hdd, i now want to put it into the laptop, is there anything i need to configure first as last time i tried this is didnt work
<_jason> Ropechoborra: irssi?
<fluxt> Andy_, also, perhaps you need to configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<philc> my mouse just stopped being registered in X. cat /dev/input/mouse0 produces output, but the mouse does not show up in X. Also, my keyboard's Alt-tab stopped working. No errors in dmesg. Unplugged and plugged the devices back in, no change. What can I do besides rebooting? Happens once every week or so.
<starscalling> Madpilot, its something that is consistant with a bunch of linux's
<Ropechoborra> _jason,  irssi in text mode??
<fluxt> Andy_, check the readme in the nvidia release
<_jason> Ropechoborra: yeah
<starscalling> its that broken 2.8.x thing
<swim> is it possible to replace k3b with gnomebaker for amarok burning?
<gazanfer> hi all
<Andy_> fluxt, glxgears runs but is pants slow! (it doesn't ever seem to print an FPS value)
<fluxt> read the above
<mimi> fluxt  here is the url for where the results are on the ubuntu forums, if you wish to see it there vs. pastebin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=818131&posted=1#post818131
<Ropechoborra> _jason,  but for example i cant see the user list or cant enter more channels than 9 (for ALT 1, 2 ,3 ,4 switching)
<Andy_> fluxt, I've got it set to be driver "nvidia" and all the stuff ready for Xgl
<Andy_> fluxt, where does ubuntu put that readme file?
<Stargazers> Hi. In which mp3 players on linux have last.fm support? I need much more lighter player than amarok
<Stargazers> But I need last.fm support
<_jason> Ropechoborra: /names gives you a list and alt Q-P (first row of letters) switches 11-20
<gazanfer> i would like to uninstall some applications like evolution mail, but there are a lot of dependencies. is there a way to uninstall?
<Ropechoborra> _jason,  Cool and where can i get that kind of info?
<_jason> Ropechoborra: irssi.org has some good tutorials
<fluxt> Andy_, you can probably read the readme on nvidias site. i don't recall
<Ropechoborra> _jason, thankx, other thing... how can i browse the web in text mode?
<_jason> Ropechoborra: there is also a script that will give you a list of names on the side too if you prefer that
<influx> hi. i have no cd drive in my laptop, i have installed ubuntu on my laptop hdd using my pc with an ide cable which can connect my laptop hdd, i now want to put it into the laptop, can any1 tell me is there anything i need to configure first as last time i tried this is didnt work
<Madpilot> Stargazers, try Rhythymbox
<fluxt> mimi, well the usb appears functional :) so i guess it's not that!
<Ropechoborra> _jason, thankx, other thing... how can i browse the web in text mode?
<ajmacias> Ropechoborra, to browse web in text mode you can use "links"
<gazanfer> hello... can anyone please help me?
<Stargazers> Ok, have to look.
<_jason> Ropechoborra: yeah, lynx is one, elinks is another.  There are probably a lot more
<Ropechoborra> Like "Run www.something.com" ?
<caglar> how do I rename a hard disk volume?
<caglar> without losing the date
<caglar> data
<Andy_> fluxt, It's OK, killed X and it's come back in fine (and Xgl works lovely too :-) )
<Stargazers> Well, it is almost as heavy as Amarok :O At least it is slow to load...
<ramza3> how do I update a single package, just do apt-get install?
<patrick87> On Mozilla Thunderbird i cannot connect to my yahoo email. It wants a password or sumthing and it says it cannot connect to pop.mail.yahoo.com any suggestions on how i can fix this?
<IdleOne> how do I untar a .tar.bz2?
<caglar> ramza3: apt-get update, then apt-get install
<_jason> IdleOne: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<mimi> fluxt yea! Isn't this crazy? I do not know why on my ubuntu desktop it just shows up on the desktop, but on his they do not...hrm
<IdleOne> _jason>  thanks
<fluxt> mimi, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76517.html
<mimi> fluxt thanks hun!!
<fluxt> don't thank me yet
<j-linux> I can't make a bootable USB drive, but have a CD drive that I can use in an emergency...
<mimi> ut oh
<fluxt> nfi if it works ! :o
<caglar> how do I rename a hard disk volume?
<patrick87> On Mozilla Thunderbird i cannot connect to my yahoo email. It wants a password or sumthing and it says it cannot connect to pop.mail.yahoo.com any suggestions on how i can fix this?
<j-linux> If I do this command do I need to be root:  grub> map (hd0) (hd1)
<j-linux> ?
<fluxt> probably
<j-linux> fluxt: so I should start grub with $ sudo grub ?
* fluxt has no idea what the command actually does
<fluxt> j-linux, can't hurt
<Grark> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie...switched from windows completely.
<ropechob1rra> Hi... how can i connect to other server in irssi (two servers at same time...) using other work station?
<fluxt> or can it!!!
<patrick87> anyone in here use thunderbird with  yahoo email? if so can u help me set it up
<j-linux> fluxt: ok... here goes :S
<mimi> fluxt ok so he gives this example as a floppy, not know much about linux yet myself, but trying to learn, what would I replace it with, for the usb flash drive?
<ropechob1rra> And... how can i see earlier conversation?
<starscalling> ropechob1rra, /connect irc,.blan
<fluxt> what is the /dev for the flash drive?
<starscalling> i recommend you get a script
<mimi> fluxt I...do not know
<starscalling> google awl == advanced windows list
<robert11> "Connect to server" is fine for multiple servers either remote or local
<Grark> anyone have success with azareus?  I've got the the OK from the port, OK from the torrent tracker....just won't start downloading!
<ropechob1rra> starscalling: thankx... but im trying the text mode =)
<starscalling> thats what its for
<fluxt> anyone know what the /dev is for a usb flash drive?
<fluxt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Formidable> I need help encoding videos for my iPod: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946&page=16
<MaXuS> Hello - where can i set or change the resolution of the welcome screen ? it's now in a resolution my 15" cannot display (1600x1200) ... luckily i can hook up my 19" on it but i cannot see whats happening on with my 15"
<starscalling> fluxt, /dev/sda1               123662     52372     71290  43% /media/sda1 here for that
<_jason> fluxt: mine shows up as /dev/sda1 iirc
<nickrud> fluxt: you've neatly scewered that factoid :)
<influx> hi. i have no cd drive in my laptop, i have installed ubuntu on my laptop hdd using my pc with an ide cable which can connect my laptop hdd, i now want to put it into the laptop, can any1 tell me is there anything i need to configure first as last time i tried this is didnt work
<fluxt> thanks starscalling , _jason
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<fluxt> mimi, so there you have it /dev/sda1
<starscalling> mike you need permission to do so
<fluxt> nickrud, thanks :D
<robert11> HI Shaggy
<gazanfer> i accidentally removed firefox, and it doesnt let me install/remove/configure/run firefox and 5 other dependencies. apt-get and synaptic gives error too. any ideas?
<Formidable> Anyone?
<mimi> fluxt ok did that! and...got hit with lots of sutff, let me put it up on that forums page...hmm
<starscalling> in /etc/fstab i usually put something like /dev/hda1 /media/ntfs ro,umask=000 0 0
<starscalling> in /etc/fstab i usually put something like /dev/hda1 /media/ntfs ntfs ro,umask=000 0 0
<fluxt> mimi, back in 5
<conn> can someone please verify something for me? run totem and play a dvd or movie, go into the setting and set all the levels to the lowest possible (brightness, contrast, saturation & hue). Then tell me: is the picture pretty dark, or completely black? (I suspect it should be the latter, please help me troubleshoot an issue folks)
<starscalling> sorry fortot to define fs
<_jason> gazanfer: put the errors you get with 'sudo apt-get install firefox' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<RemyLaptop> Hi guys, I'm trying to get an MP3 player to work on ubuntu, and so far haven't had any luck.
<RemyLaptop> It's a rio 500.... any ideas ?
<starscalling> !restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<gazanfer> sorry jason, but i just removed my only browser firefox, and you are telling me to paste the error message to a website? :)
<starscalling> thats four you RemyLaptop
<airmikey> conn" black
<FlannelKing> gazanfer: use curl ;)
<_jason> gazanfer: yes :), you can use another browser or paste in #flood
<caglar> how do I change a hard disk volumes label?
<conn> airmikey, brilliant, thanks
<s|k> does ubuntu follow the tango project?
<airmikey> no prob
<RemyLaptop> starscalling I allready have mp3 software...  I need to get ubuntu to talk to an MP3 PLAYER
<RemyLaptop> which it isn't doing...
<house_> ohoooo
<mimi> WOW! Thanks for everyone's help! It was much appreciated!
<IdleOne>  error: Can't find Python.h! You will need the python development package
<IdleOne>               to successfully compile gDesklets.
<IdleOne>   what package do I need to install?
<cedriczg> Can someone help me setting my printer?
<Grark> does ubuntu have a firewall on by default?
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<Grark> so many reqeuests :)
<cedriczg> It didn't print, but now after following the steps in http://www.linuxprinting.org/till/printing-tutorial/tut.html#1 the printer setup doesn't even start!!
<Kyral> Grark, like all Linux Distros, Ubuntu comes with IPTables, an uber powerful firewall
<fluxt> mimi, also see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777
<bimberi> IdleOne: python-dev
<Kyral> that is also a PITA to use for newbies :P
<IdleOne> Grark>  not by default
<IdleOne> bimberi>  thank you
<fluxt> gah
<Kyral> Grark, For something like ZoneAlarm, use FireStarter
<airmikey> my 1.1 usb port picks up my drive but 2.o usb port doesnt ,how do i fix it
<Grark> Any reason Azareus wouldn't download with greens across the board?
<Snoopy> hey
<Kyral> IdleOne, IPTables just doesn't have rules on it by default (its "down" state)
<cedriczg> nickrud, Can you help me with my printer?
<Snoopy> hey what is everyones name?
<mikeazorin> my screensavers that are supposed to affect the desktop just affect a pic of a tv test with a flame on it
<bimberi> IdleOne: np :)
<influx> hi. can anyone help? i have no cd drive in my laptop, i have installed ubuntu on my laptop hdd using my pc with an ide cable which can connect my laptop hdd, i now want to put it into the laptop, can any1 tell me is there anything i need to configure first as last time i tried this is didnt work
<mikeazorin> how do i fix?
<bimberi> Grark: no (see 'iptables -L')
<IdleOne> Kyral> huh what?
<caglar> how do I change a hard disk volumes label?
<Kyral> IdleOne, Ubuntu has IPTables
<Kyral> IdleOne, Uber Firewall, if you can master it
<Snoopy> hey everyone i just got ubuntu so i am new at this
<IdleOne> Kyral>  did I ask about IPtable? :)
<Toma-> Snoopy: cool :)
<_jason> gazanfer: hrmm, does running firefox from a terminal work? '/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox'
<bimberi> Kyral: Grark
<Kyral> <IdleOne> Grark>  not by default <---
<Snoopy> hey toma
<IdleOne> Kyral>  oh
<Kyral> IdleOne, I was correcting your error :P
<IdleOne> Kyral>  ok thanks :)
<mikeazorin> too many people asking questions!
<bimberi> Kyral: and ignore me :)
<j-linux> I'm going to try editing my menu.lst file (grub.conf) [http://pastebin.com/598863] .  My ubuntu is on hd0,0 but I remapped it (grub>map (hd0) (hd1) and vice versa)).  Windows in on hdb1, first partition.  Does anyone know how to do it?
<Snoopy> hey does anyone just want to chat instead of asking question bout things?
<Jive_Lappy> URI: ipp://64.13.52.93:631/printers/DESKJET_940C
<Jive_Lappy> Location: "Lena Foreman's Computer"
<Jive_Lappy> Information: "DESKJET 940C"
<Jive_Lappy> Make and Model: "hp deskjet 940C"
<Kyral> Snoopy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<_jason> Snoopy: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Toma-> anyone ever compiled anything with eclipse-swt are a requirement? i get a classpath error :/
<Jive_Lappy> OOPS
<Jive_Lappy> oops
<Jive_Lappy> :\ sorry bout that
<Snoopy> how do i join that chat room?
<doodad> is ubuntu a distro to use ad a headless server?
<Kyral> doodad, I use it
<doodad> like it?
<Kyral> doodad, hen again any distro can be used
<doodad> im having fits w/gentoo right now
<doodad> package management is a nightmare
<Kyral> doodad, I run XenBreezy
<Madpilot> Snoopy, type '/join #ubuntu-offtopic' with no quotes
<tonyyarusso> Snoopy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cedriczg> nickrud, are you there?
<Toma-> Snoopy: right click it and select join, or type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<fluxt> j-linux, try update-grub and go from there
<Kyral> doodad, Quite ironic, I am about to retry Gentoo on this laptop
<doodad> heh.
<Kyral> doodad, then again, Debian is my choice for servers
<mikeazorin> how do i get screensavers to run ontop of my desktop instead of an image of a tv test with a flame?
<Snoopy> thanks
<Kyral> I just didn't have a Debian install CD
<gazanfer> _jason: nope. it still doesnt work and gives a lot of error messages
<fluxt> j-linux, as a precaution i'd not remove any boot links from menu.lst and add some testing ones to be safe
<j-linux> fluxt: great idea...
<j-linux> :)
<_jason> gazanfer: see if the solution in the comment helps you https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/1577
<fluxt> :)
<gazanfer> i dont have lynx... how can i go to that url? any ideas?
<Madpilot> mikeazorin, System->Prefs->Screensaver, make sure the "Grab Desktop Image" is ticked under the "Advanced" tab
<Snoopy> i use to have lynx
<nalioth> gazanfer: use apt-get to install lynx
<j-linux> fluxt: It looks like update-grub only looks for vmlinuz- ? How will it find windows on hdb1 (which is not recognized by ubuntu until I mount it)
<j-linux> ?
<_jason> gazanfer: I keep forgetting that.  'sudo apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox firefox-gnome-supportmozilla-firefox-gnome-support'
<_jason> gazanfer: I keep forgetting that.  'sudo apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox firefox-gnome-support mozilla-firefox-gnome-support'
<fluxt> j-linux, you add that yourself (if it's not already there)
<fluxt> j-linux, since you've swapped hda with hdb i guess you'd just need to copy and paste, mod the titles and the hdX's for the additional links
<Ropechoborra> Hi... how do i close a query window in irssi ?
<Spec> er, /window close
<_jason> Ropechoborra: /wc
<j-linux> fluxt: ok... I'll try adding a test entry to menu.lst and see how it goes first...
<j-linux> thanks
<Ropechoborra> Thankx =)
<Kyral> Ropechoborra, or /wc for short
<Spec> My system boots weirdly, how can I configure grub's automagic updater when I install a new kernel?
<Kyral> Spec, sudo update-grub
<Ropechoborra> ok =)
<Spec> no, my system boots weird :p
<balu1> how do i change my login splash logo? :P
<Kyral> Define wierd :P
<j-linux> here goes... brb :S
<fluxt> j-linux, my xp boot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10097
<j-linux> (I hope)
<Kyral> balu1, your GDM Splash?
<Spec> weird: boots of laptop's internal harddrive's grub, loads kernel from linux partition on gentoo's disk, mounts root off of usb harddrive, doesn't touch internal harddrive afterwards :)
<Spec> off*
<balu1> kyral:  um.. not sure if thats what its called.. the one where it says ubuntu, and asks for your User name/pw
<biloyp> anyone have any luck installing superkaramba
<Kyral> balu1, the theme itself
<j-linux> fluxt: thanks... that looks similar to mine... but I moved XP to another hard drive.. that is why I am worried.... If I'm back in 5 minutes, that means it worked ;)
<Kyral> biloyp, sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<biloyp> thxs kyral
<balu1> kyral: r u sure its a theme? cuz i can change just the screen to other default screens packaged w/ ubuntu
<Kyral> balu1, www.gnome-look.org
<fluxt> lol j-linux just remember to add new entries for all os with changed hd0 to hd1 and vversa
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10098 how do I resolve this error?
<balu1> kyral: tnx
<Snoopy> hey mfv
<mfv> hi Snoopy
<Toma-> IdleOne: why build gdesklets?
<mikebot> anyone here use banshee?
<mfv> do i need to install additional packages to have sshd active?
<IdleOne> Toma->  ummm not sure! is it in repos?
<Toma-> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (Architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.35.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 404 kB, Installed size: 2260 kB
<IdleOne> errr
<Kyral> mfv, openssh-server
<Toma-> silly :D
<balu1> kyral: i think ur right, its the GDM.
<IdleOne> Toma-> :| k then
<tarzeau> is there some supported path from ubuntu server install to debian sid?
<Kyral> tarzeau, icky
<tarzeau> Kyral: none of debian installers supported my harddisk
<Kyral> tarzeau, to do it you'd have to replace the Ubuntu repos with Debian Sid repos
<fromvega> Hello again
<Toma-> IdleOne: if you reeeeeally must, enable all the source repos then run "sudo apt-get build-dep gdesklets"
<mimi> Well we got the usb devices to show up by using pmount -d /dev/sda1 and sdb1, but now we are told we do not have the 'permissions' to view them
<tarzeau> Kyral: but now i've got my own kernel, and sound. and debian sid
* Kyral shrugs
<Toma-> IdleOne: but get ready for problems if you do it that way
<Kyral> You did what I would tell you to
<mfv> thanks Kyral
<Kyral> "Try it" :P
<tarzeau> Kyral: but i've had problems getting blender (because of ubuntu python)
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<IdleOne> Toma->  less problems means less headaches
<Snoopy> what are other chat rooms to enter...like where do you find the list of them or is there only this one and the other one
<Kyral> ask in #freenode...
<Toma-> good thinking.
<Toma-> IdleOne: also, see gdesklets-data
<Toma-> !info gdesklets-data
<ubotu> gdesklets-data: (Applets for gdesklets), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.35.2-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3924 kB, Installed size: 13296 kB
<Toma-> looooots of applets pre-installed
<Psi-Jack> Snoopy: IRC is comprised of channels, not rooms.
<influx> type /list snoopy
<mimi> like, under 'Users and Groups' we have all the perm boxes checked in, but still we do not have perms for these flash drives
<fluxt> i spent 3 hours yesterday trying to figure out why the sound when foobar on my machine with some frequencies stero side inaudible (1 chan coming thorough both speakers) to find that i had my headphone jack pluged halfway in. in the meantime i learnt a hella lota about alsa hacking :)
<fromvega> Could you help-me configure a webserver? In fact apache2 is running fine since I can access its home page BUT I do not know WHERE to put the webfiles... I tried /var/www but I could not save nothing there. Please help
<Toma-> Anyone here good with compiling with java??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10099
<_jason> gazanfer: still around?
<BlueEagle> fluxt: Isn't "check cables" the first entry in every troubleshooting guide?
<fluxt> BlueEagle, but i'm too good to make mistakes like that :p
<Jivemonkey> hey, i found an information leak in CUPS
<BlueEagle> fromvega: You will need to read a lot of manuals before you put a webserver up.
<BlueEagle> fromvega: Well unless you _want_ to have it hacked that is. ;D
<fromvega> BlueEagle: which manuals should I read?
<BlueEagle> fluxt: Yes, you just proved that, didn't you? :p
<fluxt> indeed
<BlueEagle> fromvega: well starting with the apache documentation might be a good idea.
<warpzone> hey guys, quick non-distro related question! if I'm remotely logged into another machine via SSH, how do I copy a file from that machine to mine? everything I've read doesnt make sense. (I'm rather noobish)
<BlueEagle> fromvega: Then read up to see if there are any ubuntu spesifics you need to be aware of.
<fluxt> BlueEagle, just be thankfull i didn't come on irc and start pestering people ;)
<fromvega> BlueEagle: ok, but just to start, where should I put the files to be able to access like http://localhost/myfile.php ?
<ubuntu123> what command can i use to make a partition "active"?
<tarzeau> ubuntu123: fdisk/cfdisk ?
<tarzeau> ubuntu123: are you sure you know what you do?
<ubuntu123> oh yea, thanks
<BlueEagle> fromvega: you might want to make a subdirectory in /var/www that you've got write access to.
<BlueEagle> fromvega: man chmod   <= will tell you something about file permissions
<Stargazers> Hi. When I try to compile beep media player I get this kind of error: http://pastebin.com/598880
<Stargazers> What packages I should install?
<BlueEagle> fromvega: also see man ln
<roaet2> ah anyone have any info on xgl?
<fromvega> ok
<elkbuntu> fromvega if you are desperate to put files up right now, put a folder in your user's home directory called public_html then whatever you put in there can be accessed by http://localhost/~yourusername
<tristanmike> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<sean> when i try to run ./configure for kbfx-0.4.8 or any other downloaded software it says there's a problem, can anybody help?
<roaet2> NooooOOOO!
<_jason> sean: what problem?
<roaet2> NOOoOOOOOOOO!
<IdleOne> sean>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
* roaet2 cries
<Toma-> !info kbfx
<Jivemonkey> I recommend disabling CUPS
<Stargazers> So can anyone help?
<Toma-> sean: youll need the kde-dev packages for that
<sean> thanks IdleOne
<Stargazers> roaet2: I can't make Xgl work myself on dapper at least :(
<Xaero_Vince> i finally got the 8.23.7 ATI drivers installed :)
<Stargazers> I have tried so many times...
<IdleOne> sean>  and the kde-dev package like Toma-  said
<sean> i have that
<IdleOne> ok
<sean> i think: kbfx-0.4.8
<adem> how can i run windows aplications on linux  without wine
<Whatsisname> you can't
<fluxt> adem, vmware
<IdleOne> adem>  you can use cedega
<Stargazers> Cedega
<moparfan90> hello. how do i make totem let me watch movies on the internet....lik the movie tralers that are inside a firefox window .. the ones you dont download????
<Whatsisname> maybe under vmware or something
<Toma-> with a magic genie
<Whatsisname> cedega is basically glorified wine
<Ohm> Hey guys I can't give permissions for acsees NTFS partitions to users not root
<Mosi> adem: qemu, bochs, vmware, cedega
<Xaero_Vince> wine doesnt work to well
<IdleOne> Toma->  shhh your not supposed to tell about the magicGenie package :P
<Xaero_Vince> im using the latest .99 too
<gazanfer> _jason, it doesnt work...
<_jason> Mosi: do your really want totem? mplayer works a lot better for me
<Ohm> How Can I give acsees to NTFS partitions?
<roaet2> I'm still trying to figure out how to download dapper
<Whatsisname> ohm set it up in your fstab
<Mosi> _jason: who said i wanted totem?
<_jason> gazanfer: right, now the comment says he installed 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<Ohm> where is that?
<Toma-> i wish i had one :( damn compiling errors
<_jason> Mosi: my mistake :)
<Toma-> roooar!
<Mosi> _jason: no worries :)
<_jason> moparfan90: do your really want totem? mplayer works a lot better for me
<mimi_> how do we get access to our own flash drives? We do not have permission to acess sda1 and sdb1, eventhough under "Users and Groups" we have all of the perm boxes ticked on
<Mosi> mimi_: you mean how do you mount them?
<j-linux> I'm back...
<Mosi> welcome back!
<Ohm> Where I find fstab?
<ubuntu123> fdisk/cfdisk only lets me make a partition "boot" but it doesn't make it "active", anyone know how to make it active?
<Xaero_Vince> use "sudo nano /etc/fstab" or something
<j-linux> survived that test
<j-linux> :S
<fluxt> Mosi, how did you go compiling?
<adem> thanks for all your help everyone
<Mosi> ohm: /etc/fstab
<mimi_> Mosi nah, we had that problem about 5 mins ago where we learned we had to use pmount -d /dev/sda1 to even get it to let us see the flash drives, now we can not click on them to see what is in them under nautilus, it says we do not have the permissions to access them
<gazanfer> _jason, i read there too with lynx, it gives error...
<j-linux> fluxt: thanks for the idea of making test entries in menu.lst.. otherwise I wouldn't have been able to boot :S
<_jason> gazanfer: same one?
<Xaero_Vince> check out my desktop its cool i think
<Mosi> fluxt: i worked throgh a few more missing libs, and finally it spit out enough stuff that i lost interest and game up
* Psi-Jack hmms.
<Ohm> I will try that
<moparfan90> _jason, no i really dont care... i installed mplayer but totem is the player that trys to play it.. i don get to pick.... can you help me
* Psi-Jack tests something.
<Psi-Jack> I'm back...
<SAM_theman> i having a big boo boo
* dudus barks
<_jason> ubuntu123: tell moparfan90 about replacetotem
<Xaero_Vince> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1466/screenshot8qi.png
<SAM_theman> my sound
<fluxt> j-linux, no worries :)
<_jason> argh
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, okay. Good. :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell moparfan90 about replacetotem
<fluxt> Mosi, good stuff
<Mosi> mimi_: check the permissions on the mount point, they may need to be changed. also, it depends who mounted them.
<Mosi> fluxt: if you say so :P
<Mosi> whoops, dinner time
<sean> is there a tutorial to install KDE on breezy?
<huubang> hi
<huubang> i dunno how to use ubuntu
<huubang> :(
<tritium> sean: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fluxt> Mosi_dinner,it was educational
<mimi_> Mosi I'm sorry....I do not know what you mean by that, how would I go about doing what you said?
<huubang> huh?
<Xaero_Vince> gnome aint to bad after u play with it a little
<huubang> did u talk to me, mimi_?
<SAM_theman> brb
<Xaero_Vince> my gnome looks almost like a typical KDE desktop theme and panel setup
<gazanfer> _jason, i first " sudo apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox firefox-gnome-support mozilla-firefox-gnome-support" and no errors, after that, i did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". and then it gives error...
<fluxt> !tell mimi about fstab
<legov> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_jason> gazanfer: same one that you pasted in #flood before?
<Xaero_Vince> gnome and gtk is more stable than QT and KDE from my experience (which is little :P)
<Xaero_Vince> KDE crashes sometimes
<sean> tritium, how do I switch to KDE from gnome?
<mimi_> I want his notebook to be like my desktop, where I plug ina  flash drive and it pops up on the desktop and I can automatically use it, and look in it, on his notebook we can not...so wierd
<Whatsisname> what login manager are you using
<Ohm> hey I found the FSTAB, and open it, and now, What I must do, for to have acsses to my NTFS partitions?
<Whatsisname> GDM or KDM or anything like that ?
<tritium> sean: install kubuntu-desktop, as I showed you, then log out and select a KDE session
<moparfan90> _jason, i did that command and firefox is still useing totem???
<Toma-> can you get portage for ubuntu? <:)
<Xaero_Vince> the wiki tells all
<Whatsisname> for options on the ntfs partition
<Whatsisname> make the options users,owner,ro,umask=000
<gazanfer> _jason, yes, same one
<_jason> moparfan90: what version of firefox?
<Ohm> hmmm
<sean> tritium, k thanks
<Xaero_Vince> tho it doesnt explain very well or correctly how to install the ATI drivers
<Xaero_Vince> the latest ones that is
<moparfan90> 1..7
<moparfan90> 1.0.7**
<mimi_> any ideas huns?
<gazanfer> its really interesting, when i remove that silly mail client evolution, terminal is uninstalled too :)
<Ohm> I will to do a backp and the I change
<Ohm> thanks
<_jason> moparfan90: close all instances of firefox and start it again
<mimi_> ok He just plugged his flash drive into my ubuntu computer and BAM, he can see it on the desktop and acess it, but on his he can not, ant it does not show on his desktop
<Ohm> I must restart?
<Xaero_Vince> will dapper come with Firefox 1.5? cuz its a pain upgrading it with Breezy?
<moparfan90> nvm its now working
<moparfan90> thanks for your help
<_jason> gazanfer: are you on 64bit?
<fluxt> mimi, also see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777
<tritium> mimi_: did you change any settings in System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media?
<gazanfer> _jason, no.
<mimi_> tritium nope, we did not
<fluxt> mimi_, i thought you had some success?
<Whatsisname> ohm no
<Whatsisname> just unmount it
<mimi_> I just do not get why it works fine on my desktop but not on his
<Whatsisname> then remount it with mount -a
<tritium> mimi_: check the settings
<mikeazorin> i set screensaver preferences to work with the current screen, but it doesn't work with a certain screensaver, xanalogtv
<fluxt> mimi_, you can mount it ok now right?
<gazanfer> _jason, is there a way that you can connect to me remotely and check my system for yourself, if you have time?
<legov> !past
<ubotu> legov: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<legov> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Ohm> oks
<mimi_> fluxt we did, see...here is the total issue... On my ubuntu desktop I pug any flash drive into it and it is on the desktop, and I can access it, on his notebook this does not happen...and he plugged his flash into my comp and it is working and showes up fine and we can access it, on his we are told we do not have the permissions to acess the flash media
<_jason> gazanfer: there's a way, but I don't think you should really trust a stranger to go into your system.  Why don't you try the forums or the mailing list if no one here can help?
<fluxt> #flood is a neat idea
<Papa-san> #
<Papa-san>     /msg nickserv register <Tiff06>
<fluxt> mimi_, tried root? did the pmount thing not work?
<legov> I am trying to install ati drivers on my amd64 bits ubuntu dist but only get this mesage
<Xaero_Vince> the mupen64 emulator works great on Ubuntu
<legov> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10100
<_jason> Papa-san: time to change your password, and issue those commands from a server iwndow from now on
<gazanfer> _jason, its no problem. its a fresh install, i have nothing private for now. besides, i dont know if this is something i can fix without reinstalling ubuntu. i installed ubuntu three times today :)
<legov> whats wrong?
<Papa-san> lmao...
<mimi_> fluxt we did sudo pmount thing and it DID work, but now we have to do that everytime he plugs in his flash drives...and we can not access them, it says we do not have permissions, AND, whenever we are on the main login it says we can not log in as root
<Papa-san> ok.. gotta love a nOOb
<legov> sry it is in sweadish!
<Xaero_Vince> i had to reinstall ubuntu once cuz i misused the chmod command... but now I just try to change permissions with nautilis
<mimi_> triium and fluxt: and as for removable drives and media preferences, we have them all checked on, but it does not mount them when they are plugged in automatically....hm
<fluxt> mimi_, i head the issue can be resolved here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777
<legov> It sas thet He coudnt found the pakage
<fluxt> mimi_, also be sure to edit your fstab
<fluxt> heard*
<mimi_> edit fstab? what does this mean, edit it to...wait is this what the link tells me? let me follow it before i ask a followup question
<Xaero_Vince> doesnt anyone read the wiki.. all this stuff is explained there?
<trans_err> fetchmailconf is broken in breezy-- where should I post a bug report?
<fluxt> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<mimi_> whoa.....fun fun
<fluxt> yes! :p
<_jason> gazanfer: alright let's try one more thing.  'mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup', and try installing firefox again
<fluxt> !google
<ubotu> [google]  a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<fluxt> ^ topic of the day
<mikeazorin> that's the topic of the day?
<Ohm> If my partition is FAT32, I can modify option in FSTAB "users,owner,ro,umask=000" for have acsses to files?
<legov> !multimedia
<ubotu> well, multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<fluxt> mikeazorin, google
<Unity> hello everyone i am wordering if the mplayer is compiled with x264enc support, because i am getting -x264encopts is not an MEncoder option
<gazanfer> _jason, ok trying that now. but there is smthg i havent told. i tried installing firefox 1.5 on old one, but couldnt succeed, and after that i put all the old files back. does it have to do with it?
<gazanfer> _jason, i tried what you said, and it gives the same error again
<_jason> gazanfer: which files did you put back?
<Xaero_Vince> so will Ubuntu always be free or will the Canonical eventually commericalize it?
<tristanmike> Xaero_Vince, always free
<Unity> Xaero_Vince: always free
<Unity> jynx
<nickrud> Xaero_Vince: it's both already, I hoope
<nickrud> *hope
<gazanfer> _jason,  sorry for my bad english :) 1. i backed up all firefox files 2. i installed firefox1.5 files over old ones 3. but it didnt work 4. i put all the old files back in place, but it still didnt work 5. i removed and reinstalled firefox and all dependencies, but didnt work again. 6. then i came here for help...
<Xaero_Vince> maybe they can charge for proffessional support.. but leave the OS free
<tristanmike> Xaero_Vince, that's the way it works
<_jason> gazanfer: how did you try installing firefox 1.5?
<mimi_> fluxt hmm...ok It says to add deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted to the sources.list
<mimi_> fluxt but I can not add this, as it is readonly, and even doing :save sources.list! will not save it under VIM
<Xaero_Vince> oh ok
<tristanmike> Xaero_Vince, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/paidsupport
<mimi_> fluxt do I need to add the above as is, or with a # before it like the rest of the file?
<Unity> holy crap you can go left and right on man pages!!
<gazanfer> _jason, i downloaded from official firefox site, opened the archive, copied all files in it to main firefox directory
<Whatsisname> ohm
<Xaero_Vince> will i have to unistall Breezy to install Dapper when it comes out in April? or can i just use Update manager?
<Whatsisname> the ro flag in the options means read only
<tristanmike> !tell Xaero_Vince about upgrade
<V4Vendetta> Xaero_Vince, apt-get
<warpzone> pardon, has anybody installed Azureus on Ubuntu? I need a valid source but havent found one
<Whatsisname> if you have a fat32 partition make it rw
<legov> !multimedia
<Unity> warpzone: yes i have
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Unity> warpzone: i'm pretty sure i did it for mthe wiki
<tristanmike> !tell warpzone about Azureus
<_jason> gazanfer: k, make sure the firefox package is removed, rename the main firefox directory, and then try installing again with apt-get install firefox
<nickrud> Xaero_Vince: no, just insert the dapper final cd, and when it says upgrade, say ok.
<warpzone> ooo didnt even check that, thanks! one more, can I remove the default with apt-get remove BitTorrent?
<gazanfer> _jason, just to make sure, can you please tell me the default directory name and path for firefox?
<nickrud> Xaero_Vince: or, that's the way it's supposed to work :)
<Xaero_Vince> oh i  see.. but will it screw up my existing configurations?
<_jason> gazanfer: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<A10n> hey guys
<warpzone> brb
<nickrud> no, it shouldn't. The dist-upgrade from one distro to another is designed around keeping an existing configuration
<mimi_> I edited sources.list but I can not make the save, even with :save sources.list!
<Xaero_Vince> i just read that... cool
<Ohm> Whatsisname, I want give permission for other users write in one FAT32 partition
<IdleOne> mimi_>  sudo gedit or nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimi_> IdleOne ok let me try it, thanks!
<A10n> i followed the instructions to installing flash for firefox on ubuntu, but it no worka. I copied the plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins as well as the component file to the respective directories. But it still doesn't work. Can someone help me please
<Whatsisname> ohm yeah so use rw
<Whatsisname> check the fstab man page
<j-linux> Mosi: are you there?
<Whatsisname> i don't remember all the options
<Malachi> I guess everyone's heard about the major whole in Ubuntu?
<Xaero_Vince> ?
<Grark> no, what's that?
<Ohm> only this in option, or I put this in "ro"
<khermans> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=818304&postcount=74
<gazanfer> _jason, sorry again, but because of permissions, i need to rename the directory in terminal as root. what is the command for renaming files/dirs?
<tristanmike> gazanfer, mv file newfile
<Malachi> The passwords are visible in plain text, Grark and Xaero_Vince
<IdleOne> gazanfer>  mv old.name new.name
<_jason> gazanfer: sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox.backup
<nickrud> !installerbug
<ubotu> A fix for the breezy installer password bug is out - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1.  The bug is described at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606.  If you haven't changed your initial user's password since installing then do so.
<Whatsisname> ohm it will be in the options list
<mimi_> well it says pmount is already the newest, but getting this pmount 0.9.6-1 is supposed to fix this issue we are having...hmm
<Malachi> That's what I was going to ask....
<Malachi> Thanks, nickrud
<Ropechoborra> One question. If i want to listen to a radio on the net... wich program should i use??
<Ohm> Whatsisname,  I must put "users, owner, ro, rw, umask = 000"?
<Xaero_Vince> wouldnt that appear in automatic updates?
<Whatsisname> i'm not sure, check the fstab man page
<kbrooks> question.
<kbrooks> "commercial" package: whats commercial?
<Unity> Ohm: no spaces between options
<Ohm> ok I will see the help
<Malachi> nickrud: So how do I fix it?
<nickrud> Xaero_Vince: do the password thing anyway
<nickrud> Malachi: see what I just said
<Malachi> I did.
<Xaero_Vince> what do u mean nickrud?
<Malachi> Oh. Never mind.
<nickrud> Xaero_Vince: change your password.
<Xaero_Vince> I already changed my user account password plus created a gnome root account (for special uses)
<A10n> like always
<kbrooks> "commercial" package: whats commercial?
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  where did you see that for what package?
<existance> how do I make a printer visible to a Windows box on the network?
<Unity> existance: do you know about sharing printers with cups?
<existance> Unity, nope :/
<fluxt> nickrud, i wonder if they'll promptly release a new ubuntu cd image
<bimberi> !xpprint
<ubotu> Printing from ubuntu to an XP connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter.  Printing from XP to an ubuntu connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<existance> gratzi
<kbrooks> IdleOne, its a question.
<bimberi> existance: ^^^^
<bimberi> existance: yw :)
<khermans> Breezy Installation Password recovery code --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=818304&postcount=74
<nickrud> fluxt: there are all sorts of implications, I wouldn't even presume to have an opinion
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  and I think we need more info to be able to answer your question
<kbrooks> IdleOne, i'm asking a generic question.
<kbrooks> khermans, dont advertise it!
<fluxt> nickrud, lol perhaps they'll grep their next release for passwords before they release it :)
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  any program you pay for would be commercial I guess
<kbrooks> khermans, its a *known* exploit.
<JayR168> my ubuntu breezey hangs randomly in gnome or kde
<gazanfer> _jason: thank you very much. it worked!
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  btw generic question fit better in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<gazanfer> also thanks to others
<mimi_> ok so we have it now so we can pmount the flash drives, when we need to, but it still does not auto-detect them, and it still does says 'we do not have the neccesary permissions to acess sda1"
<JayR168> I already upgraded my kernel to 2.6.8-12
<nickrud> fluxt: I was a half-assed programmer once, I can relate.
<nickrud> um
<Xaero_Vince> are they fixing the exploit?
<khermans> kbrooks, the code is to test if you are vulnerable, if people want to run something quick
<Grark> ok quick question: how do I find out my internal ip address? When I look at the the ethernet card config, it's blank :(
<_jason> gazanfer: great, you can delete that renamed folder if you want
<IdleOne> Grark>  ifconfig | grep inet
<Grark> thanks
<kbrooks> khermans, look.
<khermans> ?
<fluxt> mimi_, ls -l /dev/sda1
<Grark> since I have your eyes :) What's a good bittorrent client other than azareus since I can't get it to download squat
<bubben> .
<gazanfer> is there a way to uninstall packages without uninstalling dependant packages?
<mimi_> fluxt: brw-r-----  1 root plugdev 8, 1 2006-03-13 19:39 /dev/sda1
<IdleOne> gazanfer>  sudo apt-get remove package
<bimberi> gazanfer: yes, by using --force-depends, but ewwww
<IdleOne> bimberi>  without uninstalling depends :)
<gazanfer> i think im not going to risk it :)
<fluxt> mimi_, type.. groups
<gazanfer> thanks anyway
<mimi> fluxt: jason adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<fluxt> mimi, ok, how about sudo chmod 660 /dev/sda1
<mimi> fluxt ok did that, let me see if anything changed...
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<bimberi> IdleOne: not with you, that's how you do it (eg. 'sudo dpkg -r --force-depends gaim-data' won't remove gaim which depends on it)
<lck1> dapper is out?
<bimberi> lck1: no
<mimi> fluxt still it says we do not have the permissions to access it
<fluxt> mimi, then try and mount it, also did you try the tool listed in the !fstab faq?
<Grark> I know I"m nagging, but if anyone has bittorrent experience on ubuntu, please let me know
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, is there any easy (as in, not me having to write it myself) method of blacklisting an IP after they fail to login X times? or... try to login to too many user names or anything?
<bimberi> lck1: flight5, the latest alpha release is out
<mimi> fluxt it is mounted, we just can not assess it...
<fluxt> mimi, what is your mount command?
<lck1> oh nvm, it says alpha
<Kyral> FlannelKing, I believe HowToForge has a HOWTO for that
<Unity> Grark: as far as i know, azurues is the ONLY bittorent client
<V4Vendetta> Unity, LOL ?
<Unity> Grark: meaning it's the only one that gets anything done
<IdleOne> bimberi>  ok maybe I misunderstand the command then
<fluxt> mimi, also, did you have to mount it as root?
<FlannelKing> Kyral: any idea on keywords?  tried googling a few things, not much in the way of answers, just other people asking the same questions ;)
<_jason> gazanfer: there is a guide to installing firefox1.5 on the wiki that works well too if you are still interested
<thompa> does anyone know if simply updating dapper flight 4 in synaptic gives me flight 5?
<Grark> Unity, I connect well, ports forwarded...everything's green....just doesn't start!
<Unity> Grark: i've had trouble with it when usitg the wrong java version, i am running it with java 1.4
<Grark> AHA!
<bimberi> IdleOne: kk :)
<Unity> Grark: i had that same probsem in fact
<mimi> we used sudo pmount -d /dev/sda1 and then sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sda1 as it said to do in that forum page you send me, I got it working ONCE, but when he unplugs it, and plugs it or a different one in, we are back at square on, and yes we have to sudo to mount them
<Grark> Unity,  I think I'm on 5
<Unity> Grark: well that would be the problem maybe
<IdleOne> bimberi>  care to explain it to me?
<V4Vendetta> Grark, the sun java is the one you want to use
<V4Vendetta> Grark, whats your problem
<Unity> Grark: run it in a shell and look at how much error msgs it spits at you
<Grark> Unity, , I'll downgrade...I hope...anyone want to advise how to downgrade a java?
<ssam> any one want to help digg this up http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_password_bug_fixed_in_just_a_few_hours
<V4Vendetta> Grark, java version "1.5.0_06"
<V4Vendetta>  is the one you want
<FlannelKing> Kyral: nevermind, found it.  Strangely the second listing under "howtoforge" googling.
<Grark> V4Vendetta, it installed fine, gives green lights across the board, ports areforward, just doesn't ever START the download/upload
<fluxt> mimi, did you play with the tool listed in the !fstab faq?
<V4Vendetta> Grark, are you downloading torrents with seeders?
<gazanfer> _jason:  thank you jason, i was just looking for something like that
<mimi> fluxt, fstab faq? Nay, I must have missed it if you sent me one...can you let me know about it again?
<JimJty> is there a program that regularily checks to see if your cron.daily has run (if you don't keep your computer on all the time)
<fluxt> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<_jason> ubotu: tell gazanfer about firefox1.5
<nickrud> um, sorry ssam
<mimi> fluxt ok thanks!!
<lemix> Can anyone tell me how to play games, with Freeware, and NOT WINE??????????
<nickrud> !installerbug
<ubotu> A fix for the breezy installer password bug is out - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1.  The bug is described at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606.  If you haven't changed your initial user's password since installing then do so.
<bimberi> IdleOne: sure, 'dpkg -r --force-depends <package>' will remove a package, even if it there are other packages that depend on it.  Without --force-depends, dpkg will refuse to remove it
<fluxt> mimi, can you access the device as root when you mount it?
<Grark> V4Vendetta, Yes, I'm testing a torrent with 200 seeders, 2 leechers :)
<Unity> cvsinit: command not found =(
<Grark> Just to make sure I test the speed
<Grark>  java.io.IOException: select registration: channel is closed
<Grark> [8:51:36.261]  {stderr}    at com.aelitis.azureus.core.clientmessageservice.impl.AEClientService.connect() (Unknown Source)
<Grark> [8:51:36.261]  {stderr}    at com.aelitis.azureus.core.clientmessageservice.impl.AEClientService.sendMessage(java.util.Map) (Unknown Source)
<Grark> [8:51:36.262]  {stderr}    at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.performVersionCheck(java.util.Map) (Unknown Source)
<ssam> nickrud, i am just trying to get the word out that this is fixed
<nickrud> bimberi: that's evil
<Grark> [8:51:36.262]  {stderr}    at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.getVersionCheckInfo(java.lang.String, boolean) (Unknown Source)
<Grark> [8:51:36.262]  {stderr}    at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.getVersionCheckInfo(java.lang.String) (Unknown Source)
<Grark> [8:51:36.263]  {stderr}    at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.getRecommendedPlugins() (Unknown Source)
<Grark> [8:51:36.263]  {stderr}    at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin$4.checkForUpdate(org.gudy.azureus2.plugins.update.UpdateChecker) (Unknown Source)
<IdleOne> bimberi>  so --force-depends should be used carefully is what you are saying as it may break other packages
<Grark> [8:51:36.264]  {stderr}    at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.update.UpdateCheckInstanceImpl$1.runSupport() (Unknown Source)
<fluxt> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Grark> [8:51:36.264]  {stderr}    at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run() (Unknown Source)
<Grark> [8:51:36.264]  {stderr}    at .GC_start_routine (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0)
<Grark> [8:51:36.264]  {stderr}    at .__clone (/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc-2.3.5.so)
<Grark> Maybe I/O error V4Vendetta ?
<fluxt> ------------- make it stop 0000
<Grark> Sorry :)
<nickrud> bimberi: I take that back, you done been beat
<fluxt> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<tristanmike> !tell Grark about pastebin
<V4Vendetta> Grark, not sure
<bimberi> IdleOne: yep, that's what i meant by 'but ewwww' in my first post on the topic :)
<mimi> fluxt: so I add this to my fstab?
<tristanmike> Grark, how did you install Azureus?
<JimJty> is there a program that regularily checks to see if your cron.daily has run (if you don't keep your computer on all the time)
<Grark> tristanmike, ...good question....I think I just "extracted" it
<IdleOne> bimberi>  thank you  for clearing that up for me
<tristanmike> !tell Grark about Azureus
<bimberi> IdleOne: np :)
<fluxt> mimi, yes. i was also wondering if you can access the mount when you're root (sudo su)
<bimberi> nickrud: :)
<Xaero_Vince> whats wrong with the default bit torrent client?
<mimi> fluxt let me try here
<nickrud> bimberi: ok, you did start with ewwww. I looked
<LinuxJones> Alright what's up with the admin password being readable by anybody with an account on Breezy ?
<tristanmike> Xaero_Vince, different strokes for different folks
<Steil> Is it possible to link a joystick or gamepad to certain functions within the gnome desktop?
<nickrud> !tell LinuxJones about installerbug
<Toma-> Steil: yep
<Unity> LinuxJones: how do i read my admin password?
<LinuxJones> nickrud, ty
<Grark> Tristanmike, that looks like it might lead me to a better place, THANKS!
<Steil> Toma: What do I need to install?
<nickrud> LinuxJones: I'm just parroting
<tristanmike> LinuxJones, if you "sudo apt-get update" you should recieve some updates (if you haven't already)
<lemix> HoW YoU PlAy GaMeS???
<LinuxJones> Unity, it's on digg.com front page :(
<sumon> hi, when I run this sudo apt-get update . I get some failed msg . What I should do?
<LinuxJones> tristanmike, I already deleted the files updating now
<lemix> WINE IS TO SLOW FOR GAMES, Cedega is not free
<fluxt> lemix, WiTh A cOmPuTeR?
<mimi> fluxt ok I did sudo su and am not root in the term, and I am in /dev but how do I access sda1 in the terminal? cd /sda1 says it is not a dir...so?
<lemix> lol
<lemix> yeah
<lemix> with ubuntu linux
<ssam> LinuxJones, digg this one up http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_password_bug_fixed_in_just_a_few_hours
<Toma-> Steil: not sure. done it with xmms but never gnome, but im pretty sure its possible
<axisys> i guess u all aware of the clear test root password bug
<fluxt> mimi, that is not the mount point, that is the device. you probably should have setup or already have a mount point in /media
<Xaero_Vince> wine doesnt work at all... almost every Windows program ive tried with WINE fails somehow. Ive played with winecfg too
<axisys> for breezy
<bimberi> ubotu tell axisys about installerbug
<LinuxJones> ssam, yeah it's great that it was so fast but how long has this bug been known ?
<axisys> bimberi: thnx
<Xaero_Vince> only a few programs worked with .99 and they were slower than with Windows
<clayton> hey guys
<ssam> LinuxJones, since this afternoon
<clayton> first time ubuntu user
<sumon> hi, when I run this sudo apt-get update . I get some failed msg . What I should do?
<sumon> hi, when I run this sudo apt-get update . I get some failed msg . What I should do?
<fluxt> mimi, the command for mount is usually.... mount <device> <directory(mount_point)> ... or if you have it already setup in fstab it's simple... mount <device> .... cd <mount_point>
<ssam> LinuxJones, unless people knew and kept it secret
<clayton> decided for a change from slackware
<mimi> fluxt ok as su we can see the sda1 in the terminal, does this mean anthing?
<clayton> I need help, if anyone is free
<LinuxJones> ssam, well it's fixed now :)
<Toma-> sumon: check to see if your repos are online? put the error message on pastebin
<bimberi> hi clayton, just ask away and if someone knows they'll reply :)
<m1ke_l> how soon is the next release coming out?
<clayton> Can someone tell me how to set the root pword
<bimberi> ubotu tell clayton about root
<Xaero_Vince> april 20 i think
<Toma-> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<m1ke_l> thanks
<JimJty> How do I ensure the cron.daily scripts get run if I don't have my computer on all the time
<clayton> thanks so much guys
<clayton> im likin ubuntu
<m1ke_l> gonna load up again and thought i'd wait till the next major release
<LinuxJones> ssam, I think I will run a major grep on my system overnight to see if it pops up anywhere else :(
* clayton is now a lover of ubuntu
* mimi wants ubuntu to have her babies
<Xaero_Vince> !grep
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xaero_Vince
<fluxt> mimi, as root.. mkdir /media/sda1 ... chmod 770 /media/sda1 ... chgrp plugdev /media/sda1 ... mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<mimi> fluxt ok!
<ssam> LinuxJones, good idea, i think that will now be part of standard testing
<nickrud> JimJty: make sure that anacron is installed.
* clayton stills has a part of his heart towards slackware and fedora
<clayton> and
<LinuxJones> ssam, :)
<clayton> can someone help me mount my windows partition?
<Amaranth> !windows
<ubotu> it has been said that windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<sumon> how can I do it?
* IdleOne is impressed with the spped the devs fixed that bug . gotta love Ubuntu :)
<IdleOne> speed*
<nickrud> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Amaranth> !forget windows
<ubotu> Amaranth: i forgot windows
<Amaranth> that's just rude
<axisys> anyone here knows how i can activate infra red?
<nickrud> true
<axisys> i have hp 6220 laptop
<axisys> i want to upload info to my tmobile nokia 6101 using infra red
<Xaero_Vince> !windows
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xaero_Vince
<mimi> fluxt: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/sda1 busy
<mimi> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/sda1
<fromvega> how do I restart apache2?
* Xaero_Vince laughs
<sumon> toma , how can I use pastebin
<axisys> fromvega: have u tries /etc/init.d/apache2
<fluxt> mimi, output of?... mount
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<SAM_theman> ok i had it!!
<axisys> sumon: pastebin.com
<SAM_theman> i tried everything my sound isn't working
<fluxt> mimi, just for /dev/sda1 btw
<mimi> fluxt ok so it is mounted, now if only we could acess it...and I can not gedit /etc/fstab hmm, output of mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<mimi> fluxt yes that is the return from mount /dev/sda1
<fluxt> mimi, as root... cd /media/sda1 && ls
<JimJty> nickrud: when does anacron run?
<axisys> is there a infra red how to somewhere?
<axisys> !irda
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<nickrud> JimJty: the time is set in  /etc/cron.d/anacron , and defaults to 7:30 am
<mimi> fluxt yes I see it in the term, but can not click access it from nautilus, trying to help my friend out who I convinced to change to linux form windows xp...I can not let him run back to windows over a flash drive :'(
<MOEBIOUX> HOW ARE YOYU
<MOEBIOUX> EXPECTIN NOT BAD
<fluxt> mimi, ... cd .. && ls sda1 -l ... paste
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: Please don't type in all caps.
<nickrud> JimJty: if the machine has been off, anacron may run your scheduled scripts about 5 minutes after a reboot
<MOEBIOUX> somebody here can help me with some basic comand
<IdleOne> MOEBIOUX>  werent you banned eralier today?
<fluxt> Amaranth, but i like caps
<Amaranth> !ask
<MOEBIOUX> IM REALLY AMATEUR
<sumon> i am finding very uncomfortable in Ubuntu
<Amaranth> bleh, someone made !ask too long
<JimJty> nickrud: but my computer would have to be on at 7:30 am for anacron to run?
<sumon> This is tulf .
<fluxt> !capslock
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fluxt
<fluxt> hmm, no rule
<joseph> Hello I am concerned with http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1
<MOEBIOUX> idleONE please can u help me
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: Just ask.
<IdleOne> Amaranth>  MOEBIOUX  is a troll and was banned erlier today \
<Amaranth> IdleOne: I'll give him a chance.
<mimi> fluxt ls: sdal: No such file or directory
<fluxt> sda1 sorry
<MOEBIOUX> hey i start here yesterday
<IdleOne> Amaranth>  k just letting you know :)
<panzer> hello
<mimi> fluxt I should have noticed that
<Xaero_Vince> ok so how do i startup Gnome from the real Linux console?
<MOEBIOUX> give a chance
<nickrud> JimJty: no, that's what anacron gets around. If your machine was off at 7:30 am, it almost always will run anacron after you turn it on
<gazanfer> _jason: i installed firefox 1.5 and its working fine. but there is a problem: it doesnt work as default web browser even though i set it up correctly in "preferred applications". also firefox in menu still trying to run the old one (but i think i can change it)
<MOEBIOUX> it was somethin to expect
<balu1> hey guys.. is there anyway i can change the screen that u see between the time u LOG IN and the time the DESKTOP wall paper loads
<mimi> fluxt same, no sch file or directory
<Amaranth> joseph: holy crap
<balu1> (basically i want to change that brown ubuntu loading screen to a bluish color)
<mimi> but it is there...clearly
<Whatsisname> yeah thats the splash screen
<Amaranth> "Since these files were world-readable, any local user could see the password of the first user account, which has full sudo privileges by default."
<Whatsisname> look on art.gnome.org
<balu1> oh ok thast what its called?
<balu1> cool
<joseph> Amaranth:  Yes, is there no fix available yet?
<Amaranth> joseph: that page says there is
<ssam> joseph, yes
<sean> how do you use clamav
<Amaranth> joseph: make sure you have the security repositories enabled
<sean> and change your text color with XChat
<mimi> fluxt how do I edit my fstab, I can not gedit /etc/fstab ?
<fluxt> mimi, ok... ls -l /media/sda1
<Amaranth> joseph: then an upgrade (apt-get upgrade) should get the fixed packages
<fluxt> mimi, ok... ls -ld /media/sda1
<IdleOne> joseph> sudo apt-get upgrade should fix that problem
<JimJty> nickrud: but anacron is scheduled via cron at 7:30, so that is what initially kicks off the check?
<joseph> Amaranth:  I don't recall receiving an update notification
<sean> how do you use clamav
<Grark> tristanmike, now that it's installed.....where is it? :{)
<Xaero_Vince> what is the command to boot into GUI from Pure Linux console?
<mimi> fluxt drwx------  3 root root 16384 1970-01-01 00:00 /media/sda1
<joseph> How can I tell if I have the problem fixed or not?
<IdleOne> Xaero_Vince>  starx?
<Grark> tristanmike, the wiki leaves that part out
<MOEBIOUX> how can i change the command rm to make me an alias with rm -i  on t shell
<joseph> The following packages will be upgraded:
<joseph>   base-config login passwd
<axisys> sean: u might want to ask that to clamav mailing list
<IdleOne> Xaero_Vince>  startx?
<joseph> I guess that's it
<dudus> How can I change the country in my irc info????????????
<fluxt> mimi, you can gedit /etc/fstab as root.. you can almost copy your cdrom line, autofs instead of iso9660, rw instead of ro, different mount point
<sean> good thinking
<Amaranth> joseph: yep, that's it
<sean> thanks
<MOEBIOUX> idleONe help me
<IdleOne> MOEBIOUX>  ask a question first
<mimi> fluxt err...pardon?
<MOEBIOUX> how can i change the command rm to make me an alias with rm -i  on t shell
<joseph> Man, that almost makes me want to go back to Debian
<dudus> How can I change the country in my irc info????????????
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: gedit ~/.bashrc
<MOEBIOUX> excuse my english
<axisys> there is another chnl.. something ubuntu off topic.. not sure exact name
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: add rm=rm -i
<fluxt> mimi, sudo chgrp plugdev /media/sda1
<mimi> flux and returned when using gedut /etc/fstab is root@ubuntu:~# gedit /etc/fstab
<mimi> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mimi> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Amaranth> axisys: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MOEBIOUX> ok thanks
<sysko> Guys, there is no other keyboard layout tables other then 'ca' for my Canadian keyboard under /etc/X11/xkb/symbols . Anything I can do about it to get the proper Canadian Multilingual keyboard layout working under Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 ?
<fluxt> mimi, sudo chmod 770 /media/sda1
<MOEBIOUX> what is bein a troll
<axisys> sean: try that chnl Amaranth mentioned
<MOEBIOUX> im from spain
<IdleOne> !troll
<ubotu> I heard troll is http://www.psychocats.net/essays/linuxtroll.php
<clayton> hello
<balu1> ok i got a splash screen i want.. how do i get my comp to use it?
<MOEBIOUX> didnt understand t term
<fluxt> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<MOEBIOUX> amaranth
<Amaranth> fluxt: ...
<Amaranth> fluxt: I'm here.
<fluxt> MOEBIOUX, ??
<fluxt> Amaranth, ^
<mimi> fluxt: ok done
<clayton> can someone point me to a link explaining how to install a source
<nickrud> JimJty: when your computer boots, it runs /etc/rc2.d/S89anacron ; that checks to see if a scheduled run has been missed, and runs your cron scipts if needed (needed a refresh :)
<FlannelKing> dudus: dudus what do you mean?
<Amaranth> fluxt: I don't see him doing anything wrong. I've been helping him.
<fluxt> ok sorry to bother
<balu1> i dno how to install this splash screen, rather
<IdleOne> clayton>  you mean compile from source? what you trying to install?
<JimJty> nickrud: thanks that was what I was looking for
<clayton> Limewire pro
<Grark> ok another dumb question, how do I "find" a file?
<fluxt> mimi, ls -ld /media/sda1
<MOEBIOUX> eu fluxt
<wickers> limewire? ugg..
<legov> how do I get the movie formate mov to plays?
<MOEBIOUX> what is it
<nickrud> JimJty: I've been down this path a few times, and it's twisy
<dudus> FlannelKing, i'm using xChat under ubuntu 5.10, and when i click someones naem with the right button i can see his country
<V4Vendetta> venomous sounds from the underground
<V4Vendetta> WHat
<johanbr> Hi. Does anyone know how I get openoffice to draw lines that don't taper off at their midpoints?
<mimi> fluxt drwx------  3 root root 16384 1970-01-01 00:00 /media/sda1
<MOEBIOUX> everybody pass this
<axisys> legov: have u tried with mplayer?
<fluxt> gah
<tristanmike> Grark, srry, afk, azuerus? it's Apps-Internet
<Unity> Grark: slocate
<MOEBIOUX> bein an amateur
<jai> flood
<legov> no, just white Thotem
<MOEBIOUX> and didnt know anything
<jai> flood
<jai> flood
<jai> flood
<jai> flood
<clayton> i paid for limewire pro when i used microslush
<jai> flood
<jai> flood
<IdleOne> clayton>  first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<jai> flood
<jai> flood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mimi> fluxt AND I can not add that code you gave me to fstab cause it will not let me edit it with gedit even as root
<jai> flood
* jai was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Grark> tristanmike, thanks! (but where is it physically located)
<Ropechoborra> If im working at Text mode (tty2) and i want to leave the pc blocked with password without closing the irssi ... what should i do?
<dudus> FlannelKing, your by tha way is Internic Network
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: perhaps a spanish channel would be better for you
<Unity> wow that's the dumbest thing i saw all day
<tristanmike> Grark, my guess is /usr/bin
<fluxt> mimi, sudo umount /media/sda1 and try the three prev commands again (chgrp,chmod,ls)
<MOEBIOUX> u know something amaranth
<clayton> idleone: where do i get !java
<MOEBIOUX> they dont know so much
<mimi> fluxt ok
<Grark> tristanmike, ok
<IdleOne> !tell clayton  about java
<MOEBIOUX> nobody helps yo
<IdleOne> clayton>  check for msg from ubotu
<MOEBIOUX> but is certainly a goog fact
<mimi> fluxt bash: unmount: command not found
<clayton> thank you idleone
<MOEBIOUX> anyway thanks amaranth
<IdleOne> clayton>  no problem
<fluxt> mimi, umount, not unmount
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: No problem, glad to help.
<MOEBIOUX> were a very good helper
<Ropechoborra> Anybody can help me?
<MOEBIOUX> OK
<mimi> ...
* mimi beats her head on a wall
<SyncopatedFool> this is rediculous...I just installed ubuntu, and it never asked for me to enter a su password...now when i try to go into su on terminal...i get authentication failures no matter what
<dudus> How can I change the country in my irc info????????????
<balu1> does no one know how to change my splash screeN???
<FlannelKing> SyncopatedFool: that's because ubuntu uses sudo
<MOEBIOUX> why fluxt wanted to ban me
<nickrud> !tell SyncopatedFool about sudo
<Toma-> SyncopatedFool: enter the first user password
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SyncopatedFool about root
<Toma-> for sudo
<Ropechoborra> Im with the irssi open in tty2 (text mode). I want to leave the pc blocked with password without closing anything... what should i do?
<MOEBIOUX> i dont know much
<fluxt> MOEBIOUX, impressive?
<Unity> Ropechoborra: do you know about screen?
<SyncopatedFool> thanks for the linkage guys
<Crackez> Ropechoborra: exec irssi
<Toma-> Ropechoborra: take the k/b with you :D
<clayton> is there anyway to enable a root password
<MOEBIOUX> discover t chat for an error
<clayton> to use su -
<IdleOne> Ropechoborra>  System > Lock Screen
<Crackez> sudo su -
<nalioth> clayton: it's very not advised
<Crackez> passwd
<bimberi> clayton: use 'sudo -i'
<MOEBIOUX> didnt know that existed
<Ropechoborra> IdleOne: thats for grapich mode...
<_jason> clayton: just use sudo -s instead
<nalioth> ubotu: tell clayton about root
<Ropechoborra> Toma-:  O_o
<MOEBIOUX> but is great
<Ropechoborra> Crackez: exec irssi ??
<Toma-> im kidding.
<IdleOne> Ropechoborra>  oh sorry
<Crackez> from your shell
<Ropechoborra> Unity:  screen... ? I`ve heart about it... but dont understand it
<shiv> how do I know which theme to download from gnome look? I mean GTK1 or 2 or metacity? Its all latin to me
<fluxt> !tell MOEBIOUX about enter
<Ropechoborra> =(
<MOEBIOUX> these are t facts that made a super community survivees
<Grark> tristanmike, looks like this just might work, THANK YOU
<tristanmike> Grark, np
<mimi> fluxt now we have, drwxrwx---  2 root plugdev 4096 2006-03-13 19:40 /media/sda1
<Crackez> if you 'exec' something, it replaces the shell's process with that of which you exec'd
<MOEBIOUX> t fact is that i have this live version of my ubuntu but didnt use it
<fluxt> mimi, hooray
<MOEBIOUX> until know
<nickrud> do an env | sort after sudo -i & sudo -s , choose your poison. I like sudo -i, personally
<mimi> is good?
<fluxt> !tell MOEBIOUX about enter
<MOEBIOUX> but im thinkin about installing it in my HD
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: please read what the bot is telling you
<IdleOne> fluxt>  ignore it dude :/
* bimberi hasn't seen 't' used as a shortcut for 'the' before
<MOEBIOUX> what fluxt?
<fluxt>  /ignore is it?
<Grark> tristanmike, still trying to "find it" to associate it with my browser
<sean> is skype out free?
<Crackez> Ropechoborra: normally the shell forks to create a new process, then execs the command you requested. If you exec it directly, it foregoes the fork, so you lose your shell
<MOEBIOUX> yes but i dondt underrstand
<bimberi> sean: no and OT
<MOEBIOUX> what enter
<yeraldy> hola
<_jason> nickrud: how come?  I haven't been able to convince myself one was better than the other
<sean> OT?
<IdleOne> fluxt>  yeah but I meant just dont pay attention
<axisys> hey guys my ifconfig shows irda0 UP .. how do test if it is actually working?
<bimberi> sean: offtopic
<tristanmike> Grark, right click on a .torrent file and set it that way
<Crackez> Ropechoborra: but when you exit what ever you exec'd, it is just like logging out
<mimi> fluxt but we still can not acess it via nautilus AND...the hotplugging does not work for flash memory and...I can not gedit /etc/fastab as root either
<sean> oh
<sean> sry
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: you're splitting your thoughts over many lines. please type a full through, then hit enter
<bimberi> sean: s'ok :)
<Amaranth> err, full thought
<fluxt> mimi, sorry got distracted, yes i know
<MOEBIOUX> o sure
<childe> Hi, anybody knows how to set a http proxy in xchat-gnome in Dapper?
<tristanmike> Grark, it's /usr/bin/azureus.sh
<MOEBIOUX> this is a remeberin of being so many times on these chats
* clayton wonders how ubuntu could be so awesome
<IdleOne> childe> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<fluxt> mimi, sudo gedit fstab ... then wait
<fluxt> mimi, sudo gedit /etc/fstab ... then wait
<nickrud> _jason: convievably, a program you write could save a config writeable only by root to your home dir
<clayton> Ive noticed i get faster downloads with fedora core 3 than with ubuntu, froim same servers.
<Grark> Perfect.
<mimi> fluxt thank you so much for helping me, i know it must get annoying for you people helping us wankers like this, I never had this problem on my desktop, this must be a notebook thing....hope my linux notebook I wanna buy wont have this issue....thanks so much hun
<MOEBIOUX> thanks amaranth
<clayton> is this normal?
<balu1> does anyone know how to change the darn splash :(
<MOEBIOUX> see you later
<Grark> tristanmike, should all programs be kept there?
* Grark feels dumb
<r4zz> I didn't pay much attention as I installed Ubuntu (Dapper flight 5), but was there an option to install additional things? or does it install everything on the CD by itself any way?
<Amaranth> brb
<nickrud> _jason: not my best grammer, but I hope I got the drift over
<tristanmike> Grark, a lot of excuteables for programs are kept here, yes
<mimi> fluxt GTK-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<clayton> balul: try googling
<Amaranth> r4zz: it installs ubuntu-desktop and everything it depends on automatically
<tristanmike> Grark, anything that is "shared" between users
<clayton> balul: how to change ubuntu splash screen
<bimberi> ubotu tell balu1 about usplash
<shiv> how do I know which theme to download from gnome look? I mean GTK1 or 2 or metacity? Its all latin to me
<fluxt> mimi, are you in gnome?
<balu1> clayton : yes.. someone tell me .. thank u
<mimi> fluxt yes
<_jason> nickrud: yeah I get it.  That's a good point.  I've always stuck to sudo -s just because I like my bash prompt and haven't felt like changing it for root :)
<legov> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<fluxt> mimi, familiar with vi or nano?
<r4zz> Amaranth, so there's no additional packages I missed out on eh?
<mimi> fluxt I use vim usually
<MOEBIOUX> ok ... who is the chat boot
<Amaranth> shiv: gtk2 will change the way the buttons and such look, metacity will change the way the window borders look (title bar, close button, etc)
<clayton> shiv: i have same problem
<fluxt> mimi, use that sudo
<mimi> fluxt okies
<clayton> whats gtk1 do?
<nekostar> !restricted formats
<ubotu> [restricted formats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<nickrud> _jason: I used to use it because it was easier to run an X program as root from a terminal. I remember a lot of bad things :)
<Amaranth> r4zz: there are some things on the CD that don't get installed, i think gcc is on there
<Amaranth> clayton: gtk1 is gtk2, but older :)
<clayton> i must go
<clayton> ill be back
<clayton> I LOVE UBUNTU
<Amaranth> clayton: almost no apps use gtk1 anymore so usually you don't have to worry about it
<clayton> ok
<clayton> thank you
<shiv> Thanks Amaranth. Let me give it a try
<r4zz> balu1, it's in system - administration - Login Window, if that's what you meant
<mimi> fluxt ok added that code you wanted me to
<clayton> i think he means the ubuntu splash
<clayton> when you boot
<balu1> r4zz: well im actually trying to change it.. i have d/led a splash screen i really like and attempting to change the ubuntu screen
<Goldfisch> The boot splash should be in /boot/grub
<clayton> aha
<clayton> thanks goldish
<r4zz> Amaranth, thank you, I was just wondering if I should reinstall it again with full attention, guess not :D
<fluxt> mimi, what code?
<mimi> fluxt the one you sent me a link for that said add it to fstab...it was a disk thingy?
<Whatsisname> i need another pci ATA card :(
<FlannelKing> how do I view the 'rest' of the topic in irssi?  (blue bar on top, hoping to be able to scroll it somehow? or is that just silly, and I should resort ot chanserv queries)
<axisys> FlannelKing: /topic #chnl-name
<FlannelKing> thanks axisys
<Goldfisch> Okay, maybe I'm not right. Maybe that was something I remember hearing about from the Gentoo people (splash boot images). I just checked my own system and found nothing. :(
<mimi> fluxt ok now...anytime we put in flash media we are going to have to pmount it...ok, now how do I give this user (jason) to always have perms to access his flash media?
<mimi> fluxt sorry that was a missenter
<fluxt> mimi, /dev/sda1        /media/sda1        autofs        defaults,gid=plugdev        0         0
<balu1> there has gotta be a simpler way to change splash than this..
<fluxt> mimi, something like that?
<balu1> it shouldnt be this complicated
<mimi> fluxt yea but it was waaaaay long
<mimi> fluxt like a page of code, but still after all of this we have the same problem as when we started, when i pug flash into my desktop it works, when he plugs it into his notebook it doesn't..
<fluxt> mimi, i never sent you a page of code
<MOEBIOUX> amaranth can you repeat me the commands
<mimi> fluxt yes you did you told !fstab or something and it sent me a link to a bunch of code to add to the fstab...
<fluxt> mimi, !fstab yes, page of code no
<mimi> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<Ramnath> can anyone help me with the installation of winetools?
<fluxt> yes, that, diskmounter would be easier i presume
<mimi> fluxt I asked you if I was supposed to add that stuff in diskmounter to the fstab, and I did
<Ramnath> I unpacked the file but, it seems to not want to install itself.
<r4zz> balu1, did you click the add button in the "Local" tab? :P
<morpheus2485> hello all
<balu1> r4zz: what local tabb? ??
<r4zz> Login Window Preferences
<morpheus2485> i'm new to pcmcia cards and ubuntu, and of course the two aren't playing well
<balu1> r4zz: wat the, how on earth do i get to that/
<mimi> fluxt and...sudo bash diskmounter it says it is no such file or directory...but I added it to the fstab...hmm
<fluxt> mimi, hmm.. so, the above line i posted, did it look something like that? what did the line for /dev/sda1 look like
<morpheus2485> first off - should my pcmcia buss show up with lspci?
<r4zz> system - administration - Login Window
<morpheus2485> why can't i run pcmcia-cs?
<morpheus2485> the package seems to be installed
<morpheus2485> i'm in root
<mimi> fluxt /dev/sda1: Permission denied
<mimi> :'(
<balu1> r4zz: k now what
<fluxt> mimi, no the diskmounter code for /dev/sda1 that you added to fstab
<morpheus2485> anyone know about pcmcia-cs?
* fluxt goes to download diskmounter to see what the hell it does
<gurlpleez> hay
<^Odd^> !quicktime
<fluxt> !fstab
<ubotu> I heard quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<MOEBIOUX> please somebody know another way to change the audio format  to play mp3 on ubuntu?
<gurlpleez> i do
<mimi> fluxt i put it in fstab but now I can not run it...sudo bash diskmounter does not run....
<axisys> MOEBIOUX: audacity
<fritzie> hello
* mimi is sorry she is causing so much problem
<fluxt> mimi, wouldn't that be sudo diskmounter ???
<MOEBIOUX> installing audacity
<clayton> can someone help me on enabling the multiverse repository on Breezy badger
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: gedit ~/.bashrc
<fluxt> mimi, or sudo sh diskmounter ???
<mimi> fluxt the instruction say sudo bash diskmounter and neither works..
<legov> How do I Check if my install of ati is working?
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: add rm=rm -i
<clayton> fluxt: you must have the disk mounter script to run that command
<Amaranth> i think
<MOEBIOUX> t fact is that i have this live version running from cd - and cant install applications
<mimi> fluxt keeps saying no such file or directory even after adding that to the fstab
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: it might be alias rm=rm -i
<nalioth> MOEBIOUX: it's 'alias rm="rm -i"
<clayton> how do i enable the multiverse repository
<legov> How do I Check if my install of ati is working?
<nalioth> blah, "alias rm="rm -1""
<morpheus2485> does anyone know how to use pcmcia-cs?
<r4zz> mimi, you've got to directory, are you trying to mount a partition?
<fluxt> mimi, pastebin /etc/fstab please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell clayton about multiverse
<MOEBIOUX> ok amaranth - youre great men --- let me try it and a i tell you if didn work - until then not going to bother u again
<mimi> fluxt ok let me see if I can
<mimi> its gone?!
<mimi> grrr..
<fluxt> ?
<fluxt> gone?
<morpheus2485> does anyone know how to use pcmcia-cs?
<mimi> the code is gone..
<Unity> will i have to compile x264 from source?
<Unity> !info x264
<MOEBIOUX> ok  amaranth  is with " " like nalieth says? really
<nekostar> /dev/hda1             3.7G  1.1G  2.5G  31% /
<nekostar>  <<--- fully working system on that!
<fluxt> mimi, so cat /etc/fstab resembels /dev/null ?
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: alias rm="rm -i"
<mike0002> hi, just installed ubuntu with the server install version 5.1
<mike0002> and trying to isntall a light weight window manager...
<mike0002> what packages do i need to get
<nalioth> mike0002: do you like xfce?
<Amaranth> mike0002: fluxbox is pretty light
<nickrud> mike0002: x-window-system-core , and a window manager
<mike0002> wanted to do fluxbox
<mimi> fluxt no the code is not staying in the /etc/fstab file
<Amaranth> nickrud: fluxbox will install x11
<mike0002> and did x-window-system-core and fluxbox
<Amaranth> mike0002: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<blanky> I asked this at #gnome but everyone's as leep (asked it two hours ago), how can I make all my desktop icons smaller, all of them, not individiaully
<fluxt> mimi, is it empty?
<mike0002> but get a failing message everytime i run fluxbox
<fluxt> mimi, you need to edit the file as root to add entries
<morpheus2485> does anyone know how to use pcmcia-cs?
<nickrud> Amaranth: ok, but twm is is window manager :)
<nickrud> *is a
<Amaranth> mike0002: what message? if it's more than 2 lines please pastebin it
<mimi> fluxt ok I got the code in there, now let me see if I can pastebin it (?)
<mike0002> "make sure you started x before starting fluxbox"
<fluxt> ok
<MOEBIOUX> ok amaranth - but the last stupid question? what is the ubotu
<mimi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Amaranth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mike0002> nevermind
<mike0002> had the wrong thing
<mike0002> time to install the core
<UNiXWHoRe> hi peepz
<nickrud> Amaranth: I gotta learn this new modular X I think, some things have really changed
<UNiXWHoRe> i gotta say, ive been around a lot of linux distros, and ubuntu is by far the most elegant
<mike0002> heh 80 mb
<randabis> ubuntu is REGAL not elegant
* randabis gawks
<fluxt> i'd say it's ugly (by default)
<AngryElf> is there a standard option to make a program open maximized?
<mimi> fluxt ok i posted it as mimis cat /etc/fstab for fluxt
<UNiXWHoRe> got a little problem here...
<axisys> ubotu listvals
<nekostar> ya know...
<nalioth> axisys: don't do that, please
<nekostar> its amazing!
<fluxt> mimi, you should've really pasted the url.. dont worry
<UNiXWHoRe> the network admin proggy thing doesnt bring up ppp0 perfectly...
<mimi> oh ok
<morpheus2485> i've spent several hours trying to get my pcmcia wifi card to work with no luck
<nekostar> if you just install a few packages the extraz dont go and its REALLY smooth
<mimi> fluxt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10102
<morpheus2485> can't anyone help me?
<UNiXWHoRe> it does connect, but doesnt acquire the DNSes..
<nekostar> hi nalioth
<randabis> use the force
<randabis> that always works
<UNiXWHoRe> 'pon ppp0
<UNiXWHoRe> does
<fluxt> mimi, ok all that crap you added is bad
<nekostar> morpheus2485, did you google the card to see the driver/module it needs?
<bosco> i am trying to change my time in terminal since i dont have a graphical way of doing it  and i keep getting this message
<bosco> timestamp too far in the future: Mar 12 16:39:52 2006
<morpheus2485> nekostar i tried to no avail
<bosco> can anyone help me out and i need to change my kernal time
<fluxt> mimi, perhaps this 1 line...  /dev/sda1        /media/sda1        autofs        defaults,gid=plugdev        0         0
<UNiXWHoRe> also, i want to change default MTU for ppp0, permanently...
<nalioth> nekostar: howdy
<mike0002> no .xsession file, no window managers found, and no terminal emulators found?
<mimi> morpheus2485 try, System>Administration>Networking and then find your card, click preferences, then enable it, set it to DNHS, then push ok, go back to the main networking window and activate it
<mike0002> thats what i get when i startx
<UNiXWHoRe> figured both problems are gonna be pretty much at the same place, but where?
<slipk> is it possible to upgrade to dapper flight 5 from a previus version?
<mimi> fluxt what about it?
<nalioth> slipk: yes, it's build into the system
<mimi> fluxt I can not seem to even run that diskmounter program
<nickrud> mike0002: type echo "fluxbox" >> ~/.xsession  , then try startx
<fluxt> fluxt, remove the shell script you pasted into fstab! then add the 1 line...
<bosco> i am trying to change my time in terminal since i dont have a graphical way of doing it  and i keep getting this message
<bosco> i am trying to change my time in terminal since i dont have a graphical way of doing it  and i keep getting this message
<bosco> can anyone help me out and i need to change my kernal time
<Whatsisname> anyone here have any luck getting starcraft to run under wine and not be slow for network games
<bosco> timestamp too far in the future: Mar 12 16:39:52 2006
<slipk> nalioth, i am currently, i tried upgrading with apt-get, but i noticed no changes
<mimi> ok
<void^> bosco: date
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bosco about repeat
<nalioth> slipk: you really should ask dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<fluxt> mimi, in /etc/fstab remove the line #!/bin/bash and everything below!
<morpheus2485> mimi, is that for gnome
<MOEBIOUX> amaranth what is the shell path were i must enter this modifications you give me --- please
<morpheus2485> mimi, is that for gnome?
<mike0002> nevermind
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: run gedit ~/.bashrc
<morpheus2485> mimi, i'm using kubuntu
<clayton> is there a way to make a shortcut on the desktop, where you click and it runs a command?
<mike0002> got it working, did a dpkg-reconfigure gdm and also to fluxbox
<mimi> morpheus2485 ok then go to /join #kubuntu channel ?
<nalioth> clayton: of course, it's called a 'symlink'
<mimi> I think thereis a kubuntu channel...
<MOEBIOUX> in the terminal ... ok but how did i go to the root path directory
<mike0002> doesnt work with vnc htough
<clayton> nalioth: how would i go about this?
<mike0002> get a failed to connect to server error
<blanky> how do i access gconf
<clayton> nalotih: doing a symlink that is
<nalioth> clayton: open a terminal and type "man ln" or "ln --help"
<brenner> blanky: sys tools menu
<bimberi> clayton: right-click, create launcher
<clayton> thanks nalioth
<tkup> what packages contain lex and yacc?
<brenner> blanky: labelled config editor
<mike0002> vncserver is the right package right?
<nickrud> blanky: apps-sys tools-config editor
<UNiXWHoRe> whats the location of the default ppp connect scripts?
<nalioth> tkup: yacc is covered by the 'bison' package
<Goldfisch> mike0002: I use vino.
<UNiXWHoRe> im used to RH, with ifup/ifdown
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: /etc/ppp & /etc/chatscripts
<blanky> thanks all three of you, i already...installed it? weird
<tkup> nalioth, thanks!
<mlalkaka> What hardware diagnostic/information tools exist for GNU/Linux? I'm specifically looking for a way of determining the type of RAM is installed on my computer (e.g. PC3200, PC4000, etc). I know tools exist on Windows for this, but I'd like to stay away from that OS.
<UNiXWHoRe> nickrud: k thanks...
<fluxt> mimi, progress?
<kbrooks> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143649
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: it's reall standard, pppconfig is the tool for setting up modems in ubuntu
<brenner> blanky: gnome depends on it
<kbrooks> eh? "try dapper flight5" ...
<mimi> fluxt trying to delete all of this from the fstab... :'(
<UNiXWHoRe> nickrud: the problem i have is that pppconfig doesnt acquire DNS servers correctly when connecting, but "pon ppp0" does.
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: pon/poff uses the configs that pppconfig makes
<fluxt> mimi, lol it was a shell script. turns out it for hard drives anyway
<Papa-san> what to do to register nick?
<UNiXWHoRe> nickrud: I also need to permanently change default MTU for ppp0
<kbrooks> and that forum poster claims flight5 is "stable enough for the average joe".
<kbrooks> ...
<MOEBIOUX> were should i digit alias rm="rm -i"  ..... in the gedit and save it or  should i write it on t bash
<Goldfisch> !registration
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Goldfisch
<aljishi> hello guyz
<MOEBIOUX> amaranth?
<mimi> fluxt blarg...I dun get it, why does he have this problem on his notebook, but me not on my desktop, which is an amd k-6 233mhz?
<brenner> anyone heard of the gnupg security hole?  how come the update hasn't reached the repos yet?
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: /etc/ppp/options option mtu I think
<warpzone> exit
<warpzone> oops wrong win :-P
<nalioth> MOEBIOUX: escribe alias rm="rm -i" en el ~/.bashrc
<UNiXWHoRe> k thanks m8
<Amaranth> MOEBIOUX: if you ran gedit ~/.bashrc you add it in gedit then save the file
<Goldfisch> !register
<ubotu> register is probably type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to change the root password
<fluxt> mimi, i blame the coders personally
<mimi> fluxt coders of...?
<fluxt> mimi, linux
<fluxt> :)
<Maxtors> Hey
<Amaranth> !tell tjb891 about root
<fluxt> mimi, i blame linus!
<aljishi> can someone help me installing Xgl and Compiz I tired the instuctions on the forum no luck I am running ubuntu dapper flight5 I just reinstalled the os with the fglrx working
<tjb891> i know about it, i just want to change the password for it
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: ppp was the very first task I tackled in linux, years ago
<mimi> fluxt oooh...well i dont have this problem on my desktop, and I used the same install disk to install ubuntu on my desktop as I did his notebook, this is scaring me out of buying a notebook for ubuntu now...
<nalioth> aljishi: join #ubuntu+1 please, XGL is a dapper issue
<Goldfisch> !tell aljishi about dapper
<Papa-san> OK... don't know how to get to the server window..(I already revealed the pw....
<Maxtors> is there any one here that can help me getting a LAN http web server up and running with PHP and so on?
<Unity> is there a way for me to build source into a deb? so that if i ever decide to uninstall it, i can do so easily without using the makefiles from the source tree?
<UNiXWHoRe> yeah i know, but ive been working with RH for a while, and it runs flawlessly, most of the times...
<fluxt> mimi, yeah linux is scary.. fstab is scary.. i hate it and don't understand it fully
<aljishi> nalioth: thank you
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Have you installed apache2?
<UNiXWHoRe> also, scripts are different than deb
<nickrud> Unity: look into checkinstall, that package is supposed to do that
<MOEBIOUX> ok ok escuse my inneptitude i just made it and it works --- thanks to nalieth too
<Maxtors> goldfich: can we talk private?
<Unity> nickrud: thx
<MOEBIOUX> and again the eternal thanks to amaranth
<fluxt> mimi, but if you think linux of more of a howto adventure then you're set for fun!
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: I can of like hanging all my buddies here. Besides, someone else may want to know about this as well.
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: so does ubuntu, but the tools are different, sometimes radically so.
<Maxtors> ok...
<mimi> fluxt linux IS scary, especially since I do not speak english aswell as i would like to, but I do not like windows, and I have never had any problems with ubuntu on my desktop, but after seeing this problem with his notebook....I just wanted to get a notebook for ubuntu to run mmucl on...now I am not so sure
<mimi> I never had any problems at all...but for somereason ubuntu does not like his notebook I guess..
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: or so I hear, I haven't used redhat in a while now
<Maxtors> does any one here know alot about setting up your own LAN web page server?
<fluxt> mimi, notebook support on windows can often be just as much as a pain in the arse really, i know.
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Again, have you installed apache2?
<MOEBIOUX> i have this tought and is for anybody who wants to answer ....what do you tjhink it is the best liunx based OS
<MOEBIOUX> ???
<Unity> does anyone know if the mplayer is built from the cvs or from the official release?
<mimi> fluxt see I do not know, I don't know alot about computers
<fluxt> MOEBIOUX, you should get gentoo
<Maxtors> does any one here know alot about setting up your own LAN web page server?
<Unity> nvm. it's from cvs
<morpheus2485> does pcmcia use hotplug?
<fluxt> MOEBIOUX, redirect chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<MOEBIOUX> ok
<mimi> fluxt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10103
<Maxtors> does any one here know alot about setting up your own LAN web page server?????
<Goldfisch> mimi: I have a five year old Dell Inspiron 7550 Celeron 433 laptop. It was gathering dust in the closet with a bad HD. I bought a new hard drive and wireless atheros card and loaded it with ubuntu. Now, it works like a charm. I'm confident in ubuntu as a laptop platform.
<fluxt> mimi, align autofs etc on 1 line and so it lines up with the rest
<Evelf> Maxtors: have you installed apache2?
<morpheus2485> Goldfisch then how do i fix my wifi?
<MrRio> Maxtors: install apache2 using synaptic
<fluxt> mimi, (one line not two)
<MrRio> Maxtors: then simply pop your html files into /var/www
<MOEBIOUX> fluxt... or amaranth ... can u tell me how can i see my fat32 files from XP in ubuntu (t file manager)
<UNiXWHoRe> nickrud: alright, change is done, thanks... I still have that DNS problem though... it only happens when i connect through the GUI network admin interface...
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: If you won't answer any questions, then no, we don't how to help you with a web server.
<Amaranth> !mountwindows
<mimi> goldfisch thank you, I want to get a notebook, for ubuntu cause it was my first linus and I like it alot (but -I- choose to use XFce instead of gnome sometimes) note sure if the notebook I buy will matter though, its just this stupid usb flash crud
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fluxt> !tell MOEBIOUX about fstab
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: I was just sitting here, wondering about that gui thing, I have no clue on that
<fluxt> ooh mountwindows eh?
<morpheus2485> even if a pcmcia card isn't supported, shouldn't it show up in dmesg or /var/log/messages when you plug it in?
<mike0002> is there an ubuntu-server distro, or is typing server on the standard boot teh best way to do it?
<morpheus2485> isn't it hot plugged?
<MOEBIOUX> tell me
<morpheus2485> can someone give me some sort of ideas?
<morpheus2485> i've been at this for hours
<Goldfisch> This much I know about wireless cards --> cards based on the atheros chip set are well supported (at least on the 32-bit platform). I won't speak for others. Just what I know so far. :)
<randabis> use the force
<nalioth> MOEBIOUX: look at your pivate messages
<mimi> can I get ubotu as a desktop toy?
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: you could do a cat /etc/resolv.conf when you have a working ppp0 , and put those dns servers in the gui. that should work
<MrRio> mike0002: there's no seperate ubuntu server iso yet
<mimi> like the window paperclip?
<morpheus2485> randabis tried it... didn't work....
<morpheus2485> :-)
<randabis> what sort of wifi do you have morpheus2485
<Goldfisch> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<morpheus2485> it is pcmcia
<morpheus2485> it is an "air link"
<randabis> I mean make model etc
<fluxt> mimi, you can /msg ubotu <topic> as much as you like without spaming the chan
<UNiXWHoRe> nickrud: except i would need to change them manually each time i drop the ppp connection, for my LAN...
<morpheus2485> modles very close to it are reported working
<bill__> anyone get kino to work for video capture? I'm having a devil of a time with firewire..
<morpheus2485> but my computer doesn't know it egsists
<Maxtors> anyone here that will take a private chat to talk about setting up a web LAN server with PHP and so on?
<mimi> fluxt wow thanks! and.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10104
<mike0002> think i need to reinstall anyway though...
<Papa-san> When Morpheus is done, I have a wifi card that doesn't work
<morpheus2485> \i think it is a problem with pcmcia
<Steil> morpheus2485: what kind of computer do you have? I remember there was a bug and I had to use something else to get my pcmcia cards working
<mike0002> something is messed up with my xserver
<mike0002> and no programs show up when i open them
<morpheus2485> Papa-san try the force....
<mimi> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<morpheus2485> dell laptop
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: ok, we're getting past just ppp here and I run from networking questions :)
<randabis> morpheus2485, you didn't answer..."air link" isn't enough info
<UNiXWHoRe> lol
<MOEBIOUX>  ok fluxt some friend told me by doing it in the bash but didnt work well
<mike0002> is there a way to get a gui without installing the fullblown xserver?
<MOEBIOUX> do you konw the comands to make this in the terminal
<bimberi> nickrud: chicken :P
<Steil> morpheus2485: Have you tried using google to search for information pertaining to your laptop, linux, and pcmcia?
<fluxt> mimi, what happened the the lines of the file above what you pasted? still there i hope?
<sean> how do i copy dvd's on linux
<morpheus2485> randabis, awlc30261
<Goldfisch> People, if you are going to say "I have a problem with my card", ain't much to work with. Say something like "I'm having trouble with my Netgear W311T". Raises the odds on someone having an answer.
<Maxtors> does any one here know alot about setting up your own LAN web page server? and talk private about it
<UNiXWHoRe> oh well, ill just "sudo pon ppp0" and "sudo poff ppp0"
<mimi> fluxt oh yea
<morpheus2485> Steil yes, for several hours,
<nickrud> bimberi: you are cruel, throwing all those times in my face ;p
<sean> how do i copy dvd's on linux
<Steil> morpheus2485: whats the model #?
<bimberi> nickrud: LOL
<fluxt> mimi, well give it a try and mount /media/sda1 as jason
<morpheus2485> steil, awlc30261
<randabis> morpheus2485, who makes that?
<mimi> fluxt with sudo ya?
<erthian> sooooo
<MOEBIOUX> with sudo su and the path to the hd directory but didn work --- amaranth an you tell me
<erthian> any one get ipod working in vmware?
<morpheus2485> steil, sorry airlink awlc30261
<fluxt> mimi, no, normal user
<sean> how do i copy dvd's on linux
<Maxtors> does any one here know alot about setting up your own LAN web page server????? and talk private???
<Steil> morpheus2485: No, I meant the model of the laptop
<Toma-> erthian: generally, usb devices and vmware dont play nice
<erthian> sean, there is some good software in automatix
<UNiXWHoRe> Is the kernel Ubuntu uses standard issue, or is it special edition? (can i recompile a custom kernel?)
<erthian> Toma-, yea....
<Toma-> sean: dvdshrink is awesome.
<Evelf> Maxtors: it seems no
<randabis> Steil, it's a pcmcia card, laptop model shouldn't matter as much
<morpheus2485> steil: dell latitude cpx, model ppx
<Maxtors> ok
<MOEBIOUX> how  can i  see my windows files on linux - but avoiding any abstraction - have to learn
<erthian> Toma-, I have looked all over
<mimi> fluxt mtab says it is already mounted
<Toma-> its in the seveas repo
<Maxtors> Evelf: can you help me?
<MOEBIOUX> help me amaranth
<Evelf> Maxtors: sure
<Steil> randabis: Some laptops have problems with pcmcia and cardbus that require specific tweaks
<bill__> morpheus.. I've gotten the older airlink usb wifi adapters to work.. they are based on a zd1211 chip.. the new one may be too..
<fluxt> mimi, sudo umount /media/sda1
<Goldfisch> UNiXWHoRe: Ubuntu releases precompiled kernels, also known as "stock" kernels. You can always download kernel source and tools like make-kpkg to build your own customer kernel.
<Goldfisch> custom kernel, heh
<Toma-> ubotu: tell sean about seveas
<randabis> Steil, true :/
<nickrud> UNiXWHoRe: the patches can be found in linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12
<erthian> MOEBIOUX, what type of drive is it
<Maxtors> Evelf: ok... could we talk private? since it seams easyer to get help that way
<Steil> randabis: I remember there was a problem with mine and a friends
<kbrooks> Maxtors, no.
<kbrooks> Maxtors,  it will be easier to ask here
<UNiXWHoRe> nickrud: i dont want patched, i run on an old K6-2 450 and the stock kernel is sluggish
<MOEBIOUX> is my a maxtor hd
<fluxt> Maxtors, that way i can add my 2c
<kbrooks> Maxtors, Just ask away
<mimi> whoa..
<randabis> morpheus2485, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<ddonky> what package do install for dvd css? or dsc?
<mimi> fluxt mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<mimi>        missing codepage or other error
<mimi>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mimi>        dmesg | tail  or so
<erthian> MOEBIOUX, IDE?
<UNiXWHoRe> Goldfisch: you mean kernel source from kernel.org or from ubuntu?
<morpheus2485> randabis i don't think that would help. my computer doesn't know the card egsists
<randabis> ddonky, libdvdcss2
<MOEBIOUX> mmm dont know erthian .., let me see
<fluxt> mimi, hmm perhaps autofs was the wrong option :) try .. auto .. while i research
<Maxtors> what do i need to have a server to host a web site on a LAN... not to go on the internett???
<sean> Toma-, whats seveas
<Goldfisch> UNIXWHoRe: There are two options. You can get kernel source fro ubuntu or kernel.org. I have done both in the past.
<randabis> morpheus2485, so it isn't listed in lspci?
<morpheus2485> randabis, no dmesg, var/log/messages, nothing
<mimi> fluxt so edit fstab to auto...ok, thanks for the aide hun
<Toma-> sean: did you see what ubotu said to you?
<randabis> ouch
<morpheus2485> randabis i'm not sure what to look for
<UNiXWHoRe> Goldfisch: oh ok, thx then
<Goldfisch> UNiXWHoRe: I do highly recommend using make-kpkg. It lets you build your custom kernels as .deb packages, so you can install/deinstall them with dpkg.
<kbrooks> Maxtors, ports are not specific. you open up a port, and someone else connects to it. thats it.
<Evelf> Maxtors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<morpheus2485> randabis THANKS
<MaXuS> cd css
<MaXuS> ups
<sean> ubotu didn't say anything
<randabis> ?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sean
<fluxt> mimi, or i could ask what format did you format the usb drive in? fat32? in which case ... vfat ... should work
<Maxtors> tks
<morpheus2485> randabis, lspci'd  before and after insertion
<kbrooks> Maxtors, er
<Toma-> UNiXWHoRe: also, try to keep to the ubuntu-kernel source, its got some much needed patches
<morpheus2485> randabis found it's ID
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Are you behind a firewall router?
<kbrooks> i misread
<morpheus2485> :-)
<randabis> I did?
<Toma-> sean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<randabis> i must be on fire
* Goldfisch throws a bucket of water on randabis.
<fromvega> I just installed Subversion, Trac and MoinMoin using Synaptic. How can I check where they were installed?
<Maxtors> yhea im behind a firewall & a router
<UNiXWHoRe> Toma-: ah, see thats what i meant... where can i get that source?
* randabis enjoys the cool 
<morpheus2485> randabis you gave me the idea... you get the credit
<Toma-> sean: read that all, then after adding the mirror of your choice, spt-update then apt-get install dvdshrink
<mimi> OK
<Goldfisch> fromvega: Using synaptic, you can find the package, right-click, and pick the option to show you exact files.
<MOEBIOUX> i know this is a capital sin but i have problem with my adsl connection in xp that linux didnt notice
<nickrud> fromvega: dpkg -L <packagename>
<mimi> now we can get into it from nautilus
<Toma-> UNiXWHoRe: apt
<mike0002> what do i need to install to have a vnc server running?
<mimi> not I wanna unplug it, and plug it back in and watch it break down :'(I
<fluxt> MOEBIOUX, when did you learn to speak english?
<randabis> martians
<nickrud> fromvega: or see Goldfisch , his is easier to look at :)
<kbrooks> mike0002, vnc-server
<Crackez> anyone know why a Radeon 9550 on Dapper with the fglrx drivers would be choppy every few seconds?
<mike0002> vnc server doesnt run tho
<randabis> because ati drivers suck
<mike0002> needs xwindows or something
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Okay, the firewall should have some port forwarding configuration. Only if you forward ports like 80 (open web services) or 443 (https secure web services) to the actual web server, will that web server be visible on the Internet.
<fluxt> MOEBIOUX = troll
<kbrooks> fluxt, no one needs to speak one hundred percent english in here
<fromvega> nickrud: what's Goldfisch ?
<MOEBIOUX> the truth is this : i dont know english - i try with manny effors
<Crackez> it's perfectly smooth with a nice high framrate except every few seconds it misses a frame or somethine
<kbrooks> fluxt, cut the name calling.
<fluxt> kbrooks, he couldn't string half a sentence together and now he speaks like a pro..
<nickrud> fromvega: he's a guy that was giving you some info
<kbrooks> fluxt, look. i said cut it.
<fromvega> Oh right hehehe
<Goldfisch> mike0002: Do you have standard gnome? If so, it came with vino, gnome's vnc server. When you go to Administration -> Remote Desktop, that is the configuration to activate vino. Then anyone else can vncviewer to your desktop.
<Toma-> MOEBIOUX: what country are you from?
<fromvega> sorry
<mimi> fluxt ok now we can plug it in and mount it tosee it
<Maxtors> Any one from Norway here?
<erthian> i bet he's french
<MOEBIOUX> i live on spain
<erthian> bha!
<Toma-> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mimi> fluxt now how do we make it do this on auto when we plug it in, like on my ubuntu desktop??
<erthian> the name sounds french
<fluxt> mimi, it works?
<kbrooks> fluxt, if you dont want to help, don't.
<Maxtors> er det noen fra norge her? bare lurer
<kbrooks> ok?
<kbrooks> er
<Engla> Maxtors: vet ikke, jeg er halvnorsk/svensk :)
<fluxt> kbrooks, gah. /dev/null k?
<Maxtors> ok:P hvor bor du a?
<mimi> fluxt when I do sudo mount /media/sda1 after unplugging it and plugging i back in, we can see the flash and acess it via nautilus...yay!!
<Engla> Maxtors: I Lund/Skne, s jeg er helt fortapt
<mike0002> i dont have anything
<kbrooks> fluxt, never.
<balu1> mm got my deskop configured juts how i like it
<Maxtors> ok
<mike0002> its an ubuntu server install
<Varanger> hello
<mimi> kbrooks whoa dont be so angry with him, he is help alot of people today, be nice he is working hard
<balu1> so, does ubuntu have "widgets" like mac os?
<mike0002> want to use as little memory as possible for the window manager
<kbrooks> fluxt, you be /dev/null ed k?
<fluxt> mimi, can you mount without sudo?
<UNiXWHoRe> hmmmm...
<Varanger> I have a USB keyboard, and suddenly it doesn't work in gdm
<fluxt> kbrooks, i'm busy here
<Goldfisch> mike0002: Ahh. I believe there are multiple options. You can install something like "sudo apt-get install tightvncserver".
<kbrooks> lol.
<MOEBIOUX> fluxt - avoiding my impossibilty to write an understandable english - do you undestand what i tell you
<mimi> fluxt no, only with sudo, says mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1
<UNiXWHoRe> synaptic and apt both tell me they cant find the package lists for the repositories...
<mike0002> will tightvncserver run though without any windowmanagerS?
<Varanger> the keyboard is working well under the console and under X (started with startx)
<fluxt> mimi, :/ <pulls out hair>
<Varanger> what can it be ?
<UNiXWHoRe> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mimi> fluxt *nuzzles you* it will be ok, just breath
<Toma-> UNiXWHoRe: have you enabled the source repos?
<ddonky> my synaptic didn't find libdvdcss2, is there a special repository, or something?
<UNiXWHoRe> yup
<mimi> ladies and gents, Fluxt can only help us one at a time, so form a cute line
<MOEBIOUX> can you help me fluxt
<fluxt> MOEBIOUX, RTFM
<Toma-> ddonky: yep
<balu1> damn got siced
<Goldfisch> mike0002: I thing so. I haven't done it, but I have heard the question and answer to that in the past.
<kbrooks> fluxt, link him
<Goldfisch> !tell ddonky about dvdcss
<Varanger> ddonky: marillat
<Toma-> balu1: what kind of widgets?
<mike0002> while what will show up through vnc a command line?
<kbrooks> fluxt, what manuals should he read?
<mimi> fluxt but HEY atleast i works now...now to find out how to make it do all this on auto like it does on my desktop
<Toma-> ewwwwww marillat
<Varanger> !tell Varanger about usb
<mike0002> if x isnt installed
<ddonky> thansk all!
<Toma-> !seveas
<fluxt> kbrooks, all of them
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<balu1> toma- : i dno.. jst some cosmetic stuff like a clock.. or weather.. u know kinda like mac osx dashboard?
<nickrud> !marillat
<ubotu> If you enable the marillat repoistories, please disable them after you use them as needed. don't overuse them.
<mike0002> cause tried vncserver and gave errors connecting ot x
<mike0002> cause x wasnt installed
<kbrooks> fluxt, be specific
<balu1> toma-: what sort of widgets exist in linux??
<Toma-> balu1: yep. look into gdesklets
<fluxt> mimi, ls -ld /dev/sda1
<Goldfisch> mike0002: I remember something about a framebuffer module used to "stub out" X.
* Goldfisch scratches his head.
<MOEBIOUX> i live in spain
<mimi> fluxt brw-r-----  1 root plugdev 8, 1 2006-03-13 21:05 /dev/sda1
<fluxt> kbrooks, i was, he should read all of them. every manual ever printed. even for toasters
<balu1> ddonky: u tryin to play dvds?
<ddonky> balu1 - yes
<MOEBIOUX> what did you tell me about RTFM
<kbrooks> fluxt, you were not being specific. i'm sorry.
<fluxt> mimi, sudo chmod 660 /dev/sda1
<balu1> ddonky: my suggestion (and cuts u alot of slack), jst go to terminal type "sudo apt-get vlc"
<balu1> ddonky : sudo apt-get install vlc  (sorry use this)
<Maxtors> can anyone tell me what the best Ubuntu OS for having a web server is?
<ddonky> yeah i have vlc already
<UNiXWHoRe> humm... whats the apt line for the source repos?
<balu1> it doesnt work for u?
<kbrooks> you just said "rtfm", fluxt
<Ramnath> apt-get install wine
<Ramnath> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mimi> fluxt okies
<fluxt> mimi, then sudo umount ... then mount /media/sda1 ...as a normal user
<balu1> toma-: ill look into it thanks
<ddonky> havent tried, i was using totem for everything elsa...
<Goldfisch> Ramnath: sudo apt-get install wine
<randabis> use sudo ya dummy
<predius_> Ramnath: sydi
<randabis> :p
<frank23> UNiXWHoRe: deb-src instead of deb
<predius_> sudo*
<UNiXWHoRe> Maxtors: the latest
<balu1> ddonky: try vlc, ther eis very little that doesnt run on it
<randabis> or open a root terminal
<fluxt> kbrooks, i meant RATFM
<balu1> ddonky: if u have troulbe, pm me
<Maxtors> Ubuntu normal or Ubuntu Server
<Toma-> balu1: np
<mike0002> hmmm
<kbrooks> fluxt, and that means?
<balu1> totem gave me a lot of pain, so i scrapped it
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Either should do the trick. It depends on whether you plan to ever hook up a monitor/keyboard to that machine.
<mimi> fluxt only root can mount /media/sda1
<balu1> i didnt even hav eto install one additional plug in for vlc
<Toadstool> Evelf: :(
<Toadstool> :p
<childe> Hi. Has anybody tried 5.10 x86_64 on an i945 chipset system?
<Evelf> Toadstool: :))
<Maxtors> its a small laptop that im just using to practice on....
<Goldfisch> balu1: I'm with you. Totem :(   VLC :)
<fluxt> mimi, does the device permissions change at all? ls /dev/sda1 -l
<Hirvinen> Maxtors: There is no "Ubuntu Server" or "Ubuntu Normal." The server install(from the installer cd's boot menu) just doesn't install the desktop parts.
<childe> I get kernel panic everytime when I terminate X server.
<balu1> goldfisch: yep :D
<frank23> balu1: did you try totem-xine?
<Maxtors> ok.... do you need the desktop parts?
<balu1> frank23: nope,, cuz i didnt need an alternative after vlc.. what is totem xine
<mimi> fluxt nope brw-rw----  1 root plugdev 8, 1 2006-03-13 21:05 /dev/sda1
<Hirvinen> Maxtors: In a server? No.
<mike0002> ok just reinstalled ubuntu as server again
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Like I said...it depends on whether you plan to hook up a monitor/keyboard.
<childe> When I logout the GNOME session or kill the X manually, I always get kernel panic
<mike0002> what packages do i need to run fluxbox?
<fluxt> mimi, perhaps sudo chmod 770 /dev/sda1 ...would work better
<frank23> balu1: it's a totem that uses xine instead of gstreamer
<mike0002> x-window-server-core fluxbox and?
<Maxtors> or is it just posible to do all the web hosting and so on a server version of ubuntu...
<mimi> fluxt ok did it
<Maxtors> just transfer all the files to it from a networked computer on the same LAN
<balu1> frank23: well. ill keep it in mind if vlc ever craps out
<fluxt> mimi, and it didn't help right? :)
<mimi> fluxt brwxrwx---  1 root plugdev 8, 1 2006-03-13 21:05 /dev/sda1
<frank23> balu1: I know the vlc in ubuntu can't play .mkv  I don't remember if dvd menus work on it or not
<fluxt> mimi, you're using... mount /media/sda1  ?
<Maxtors> does any one here know how to set up a way of people having to log in to access the server...?
<balu1> frank23: dvd menus worked aok for me
<Viper2026> hey everyone, i'm having some issues with what i believe to be permissions
<mimi> fluxt sudo mount, I can not mount it if not root
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Install the ssh server. Then people can use ssh client or putty from their machines to login to the server.
<Viper2026> i'm trying to get to /media/hda2, which is my winXP ntfs partiton, but it's giving me access denied
<fluxt> mimi, ok.. i admit defeat
<mimi> fluxt ok no worries love, one more question?
<brenner> ubotu: tell Viper2026 about ntfs
<mimi> fluxt on my desktop ubuntu it auto finds and mounts and opens flash thingies, how do I make his notebook do that too? so he does not have to mount and stuff?
<Maxtors> what is the SSH server?
<slide> Does anyone know if its possible to have virtual ssh connections with like jailed environments?
<Maxtors> any one have a link?
<Viper2026> what about ntfs?
<brenner> Viper2026: there's a section there on mounting the partition manually.  you need to edit /etc/fstab to enable access to everyone most likely
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fluxt> mimi, perhaps some else can help you with the mounting if you ask a question formulated as not able to mount device outside root
<brenner> Viper2026: check your pms
<Goldfisch> !tell Maxtors about ssh
<Maxtors> ok... does anyone have a link to have help with SSH
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: I just sent you one.
<fluxt> mimi, you know you could view the fstab on your desktop to get the proper fstab config for /dev/sda1
<Maxtors> send it again...
<mimi> fluxt meh that really is not so big now that we atleast gotit working so he can open them, but do you know how to make it autofind and automount the flash meida, like how my desktop does?
<Goldfisch> !tell Maxtors about ssh
<mimi> fluxt I can?
<Viper2026> and one more question, where can i find an ubuntu-compatible gcc binary?
<blanky> hey guys, how can I play swf (flash) video files on my pc (not using firefox)
<balu1> omg desklets = sweet
<brenner> Viper2026: install build-essential
<brenner> Viper2026: that will grab everything you need
<Davey> balu1: omg desktops = buggy & laggy & resource hogs
<Davey> desklets
<nekostar> hm
<Ramnath> having trouble installing winetools
<balu1> davey ;p i kno but its k
<nekostar> hey whats the package for gnome-volume-control ?
<MOEBIOUX> fluxt... the info u gave works but im running a live version and have to mount everything manually
<fluxt> mimi, should be the same... your desktops fstab entry for /dev/sda1 ...try that in the laptop, comment out mine with a # at the start of the line
<MOEBIOUX> help me
<Viper2026> where can i get that? (sorry for the dumb questions)
<Toma-> desklets are great, if you set them up right
<mimi> fluxt ohh ok!
<erthian> any one know a systems monitor lighter then desklets?
<brenner> nekostar: dpkg -S <filename>
<Maxtors> how do you share a folder on the network via the terminal?
<brenner> erthian: gkrellm?
<erthian> brenner, ill check it out, thanks
<Ramnath> I downloaded the winetools source file, then i unpacked it
<uscfan> I rembember a while ago all the linux distros running on kernel 2.6 would often corrupt the mbr so that when you tried to reinstall windows, etc... it just wouldnt work. The fix was to go itno the bios and set the HD to LBA mode and then reformat and reinstall. I have a lot of precious data on this hd and would love to install badger. does anyone know if this problem still exists?
<fluxt> anyone know how to formulate an /ignore command for MOEBIOUX ?
<Ramnath> how do i install it now?
<brenner> erthian: footprint is about 24 mbs on this box
<Maxtors> how do you share a folder via the terminal?
<V4Vendetta> anyone want to hear something hilarious
<nekostar> brenner, thats the command for it
<nekostar> ive done a gnome-core install and im installing a few pieces that im missing... i just dont know the specific package that holds that
<fluxt> nevermind found it... /ignore MOEBIOUX* ALL NOSAVE
<ddonky> xine doesnt play it either
<uscfan> does anyone recall that problem from a few months ago where you would need to set the hd to lba mode in order toget it to boot.....
<balu1> are desklets on ur screen 100% time?
<erthian> brenner, cool, desklets always seems to eat up so much ram
<brenner> nekostar: gnome-media
<Goldfisch> For you irssi people: I notice I can scroll back to the dawn of time. Where is this info being stashed? Memory? A log file?
<Maxtors> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Maxtors> how do you share a folder in the terminal windows?
<uscfan> has anyone here sucessfully dual booted breezy badger and winxp, then whiped the linux partition andthe mbr to go back to straight windows?
<erthian> brenner, oooh, looks nice, thanks :)
<Goldfisch> uscfan: Sorry, man. I converted to linux. Did my financials via Quicken on Wine. Never looked back.
<brenner> uscfan: yes
<uscfan> brenner, so this lba problem i am talking about no longer exists?
<Paper183> hi all
<uscfan> like windows is all just fine and happy dandy all by itself?
<cdubya> is there any easy way to convert from wma to some other format like ogg?
<balu1> ddonky: any luck?
<Maxtors> i have a problem, i have a winxp laptop that i need to dual boot ubuntu on, but in the image rezizing part of the install it wont rezise the partintion that windows is on:S
<brenner> uscfan: i've never had it.  doesn't mean it doesn't still exist though.  search the forum maybe for evidence.
<fluxt> Maxtors, NTFS?
<Paper183> Maxtors resize your partition on win with partition magic before
<Maxtors> yes
<ddonky> balu1 - no
<fluxt> Maxtors, i believe it cannot resize NTFS
<Maxtors> you cant:S
<fluxt> Maxtors, the commercial Partition Magic can
<balu1> ddonky: wha thapend when u did hte open directory thing?
<AngryElf> what package do I need to get the svn command?
<Goldfisch> AngryElf: Subversion
<Maxtors> ok... where can i get this Commercial Partition Magic...
<fluxt> Maxtors, well some people actually pay for it
<elkbuntu> maxtors, fluxt, use a parted variant, eg gparted
<fluxt> elkbuntu, does it resize ntfs?
<elkbuntu> gparted has a livecd, it's what i use
<elkbuntu> fluxt yes, it's what i used
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: They meant commercial sold application called Partition Magic. You have to pay for it. But it is, in fact, magical.
<fluxt> elkbuntu, hooray
<Maxtors> ok... where can i download it?
<Maxtors> who in hell pays for software!?!?
<elkbuntu> fluxt just make absolutely sure you defrag the ntfs first
<brenner> elkbuntu: how big's cd?
<Kr4t05> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<elkbuntu> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fluxt> elkbuntu, sounds dodgy
<Maxtors> ok... defrag, then re-partion?
* brenner needs to work on his english
<elkbuntu> fluxt how so?
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Considering you have a Window XP partition, I guess you do!
<Toma-> ntfs doesnt need defrag
<fluxt> elkbuntu, why should you have to defrag?
<Maxtors> ok...
<Paper183> ntfs does need defrag
<pinko> So I hear there's a root password stored in plain text on breezy installs...
<randabis> ntfs needs chain mail
<randabis> remember that
<mimi> fluxt my desktop in the fstab does not have anything in it for sda1...
<elkbuntu> fluxt you need to defrag the ntfs so you dont mess with file segments that windows might have put all over the place
<brenner> Toma-, Papa-san:  really?
<elkbuntu> fluxt it's the nature of ntfs to do so
<Goldfisch> pinko: You must have read that latest security notice.
<fluxt> mimi, hmm thats very interesting, must be a hotplug thing
<pinko> Goldfisch: nope.  Just gossip.
<Toma-> ok. i dunno.
<Viper2026> brenner, i download and ran the automount partition script and still no luck
<Maxtors> has anyone here made a dual boot pc with win and ubuntu on a NTFS?
<brenner> why do i still get fragmentation then?
<elkbuntu> the gparted iso is: 27099136 bytes
<Goldfisch> pinko: There is an upgrade for several packages include password. It only happens in specific circumstances.
<fluxt> is anyone familiar with automounting hotplug devices?
<elkbuntu> so under 30meg
<brenner> Viper2026: what's the specific command and resulting error you get?
<pinko> Hopefully not many circumstances.  It sounded pretty serious.
<Viper2026> no error, it says the disk should be accessible, but it's still not
<Paper183> Dont know who can help me, i have a serial mouse on an old comp (amd k6-2 400mhz) and ubuntu doesnt recognize it... the mouse just wont move
<brenner> elkbuntu: sweet.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo says to use the sys. rescue cd which is ~100MB
<amigagirl> how do you change your pw for your niick?
<Goldfisch> pinko: Well, go to ubuntu's site and look for security bulletins. Don't believe EVERYTHING you hear.
<amigagirl> what is the command?
<amigagirl>  msg nickserv change pw
<amigagirl> ?
<balu1> any mobility radeon 9000 igp users.. give a shout out
<pinko> I looked in the "news" section, but there's nothing from 2006 there.
<brenner> Viper2026: pastebin /etc/fstab
<Goldfisch> pinko: I doubt it would be there. I signed up for security announcements, since I plan to setup some ubuntu-based wiki servers at work.
<zjyong> hi, can anyone teach me the way to open up C programming editor in freebsd
<nbound> anyone know how to draw lines in gimp
<Goldfisch> freebsd???
<fluxt> mimi, i've never used anything but fstab or pure console to mount device, i wonder how your desktop mounts your usb device
<brenner> zjyong: wrong channel
<Fitzsimmons> nbound: use the pencil tool, hold shift
<zjyong> oops..sorry
<fluxt> zjyong, type.. vi
<balu1> what do ppl use for html editors ( like macromedia dreamweaver) in ubuntu
<Goldfisch> fluxt: That is my way!
<Viper2026> pastebin?
<nbound> Fitzsimmons, thanx
<Fitzsimmons> balu1: gedit, jedit, bluefish, eclipse
<brenner> balu1: you running it through wine?
<balu1> well.. i mean a wysiwyg editor, as opposed to coding
<bimberi> balu1: screem, nvu, bluefish ...
<Fitzsimmons> bluefish is probably the best one, since it is specialized
<Viper2026> "bash: pastebin: command not found
<Viper2026> "
<balu1> brenner: no.. can i run dreamweaver 8 thru wine?
<brenner> ubotu: tell Viper2026 about pastebin
<elkbuntu> Fitzsimmons, NVU is closest to dreamweaver
<FlannelKing> balu1: nvu
<balu1> flannelking; which of those has as much functionality as dreamweaver?
<brenner> balu1: nvm.  i thought you said you used it in ubuntu
<elkbuntu> balu1, NVU
<brenner> elkbuntu: what's the code like?
<willie_> hey, I am new to Ubuntu (and Linux) and have a question.
<FarSe3r> hello, how can i use windows drivers for linux? ive heard of a program that can import inf files....
<balu1> NVU? ill check it out.  im a big dreamweaver fan
<FarSe3r> for printing ie
<brenner> willie_: welcome. ask away
<elkbuntu> brenner, i prefer quanta+, but NVU is the closest thing to dreamweaver i've sene
<MOEBIOUX> how can i display my fat32 files on linux
<Goldfisch> In my opinion, wine is risky. I used it to run Quicken financial software. But then, they were coming out with an upgrade everyone would be forced to BUY, and was NOT supported by Wine. I since found moneydance, written in java, and said "Asta la vista, baby!"
<cdubya> willie_, what's the question
<brenner> MOEBIOUX: sys>help>starter guide>windows partitions
<elkbuntu> new factoid:
<elkbuntu> !gparted
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elkbuntu
<FlannelKing> balu1: what's the other one?  Oh, never really used either.  NVU looks nice at a cursory glance.  Look into both of them.  That's the best way, since 'most like dreamweaver' doesn't mean you'll like it best.
<elkbuntu> what?!
<Viper2026> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10105
<ideaone> hey guys im getting a error when i boot ubuntu where it fails to start x server (graphical interface). says its likely its not set up correctly, any ideas how i can solve this?
<elkbuntu> ok that was embarrassing, where did the factoid go?
<Maxtors> does any one here know how to host a ventrilo server?
<willie_> I like to use prog's like Limewire. Not sure how to install them.
<balu1> flannelking: wat was the other?? Bluefish?
<bimberi> elkbuntu: you created !gparted, not gparted
<bimberi> !!gparted
<ubotu> !gparted is probably a partition editor. As always when manipulating partitions, backup your important data. When resizing NTFS partitions PLEASE defrag first to avoid potential data loss. There is a gparted livecd at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Goldfisch> ideaone: Well, you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mimi> fluxt it is hotplug, how do we enable that same hotplug on his notebook?
<FarSe3r> anyone know?
<FlannelKing> balu1: that's what someone said, yeah.  Search Synaptic for wysiwyg
<balu1> flannelking : yep im doin that rite now
<Maxtors> does any one here know how to host a ventrilo server?
<elkbuntu> oh
<fluxt> mimi, hotplug probably already is...
<bimberi> elkbuntu: and i should have added a :) (didn't want to sound terse)
<cdubya> willie_, aMule?
<fluxt> mimi, should be, would be...
<Kr4t05> !dapperupgrade
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<tuxcicles> anyone trying dapper drake successfully yet, I kinda wanna give it a try if it isn't too broken.
<elkbuntu> bimberi, no, that's fine, im still learning ubotu ;)
<mimi> fluxt and according to the media thingy under adminstration tab it is but it is not working
<bimberi> elkbuntu: :)
<willie_> what do ya mean
<Goldfisch> !tell tuxcicles about dapper
<elkbuntu> bimberi, how to remove the factoid?
<cdubya> willie_, you could use aMule
<ideaone> Goldfisch: it says reconfigure must be run as root
<Goldfisch> ideaone: In the glorious world of ubutnu, prefix your root-ish commands with "sudo".
<willie_> what does it do?
<bimberi> elkbuntu: forget !gparted (if in /msg) or !forget !gparted in channel
<balu1> i <3 super tux
<FlannelKing> tuxcicles: you'd be better served asking at #ubuntu+1 since they're all running it.
<cdubya> it scans similar networks like LimeWire's as far as I know.....
<cdubya> willie_, at least that's what it seems to.
<cdubya> willie_, I don't use it, but I know it's that kind of client.
<elkbuntu> bimberi, gah, now i just annoyed +1 :)
<brenner> Viper2026: replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10106
<elkbuntu> bimberi, i wish my ankle would stop hurting so my brain would work again
<brenner> Viper2026: then remount the partitiont
<MOEBIOUX> brenner dont have any permission to do it -
<bimberi> elkbuntu: lol.  factoid ooks good though :)
<MOEBIOUX> permission denied
<blanky> wtf i can't see etc/apt/sources.list
<cdubya> anyone convert any wma files?
<Goldfisch> elkbuntu: You know, if you bang your head against the wall, you won't even notice your ankle!
<fluxt> mimi, are you talking about hotplug?
<Viper2026> how do i remount? please forgive me as i know very very little about linux
<cdubya> willie_, what version of ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> Goldfisch, oh sure, that's gunna do my brain function sooooo much good
<randabis> cdubya, sadly, they would not accept conversion from their wild pagan rituals
<Goldfisch> Heheh.
<MaXuS> i have 2 screens - for some reason the greeter uses the second gfx card how do i change that to my 1st gfx card?
<cdubya> randabis, heh
<brenner> Viper2026: do you see an icon for it on your desktop?
<Shachaf> join #scheme
<firstent> fluxt: are u there?
<Shachaf> Oops.
<willie_> where do I fund that info
<fluxt> firstent, hi
<randabis> we must burn the wmv heretics
<mimi> fluxt I think so
<Viper2026> yes
<MOEBIOUX> brenner the shell didnt allow me
<ideaone> Goldfisch: indeed it is a glorious world =) just doing it now thnx
<brenner> Viper2026: right-click it and choose unmount
<cdubya> randabis, it's more than a little annoying format
<firstent> fluxt: he, about my pc, u told me that it a 32 bit
<elkbuntu> speaking of html editors however, is it possible at all for dreamweaver to work through wine?
<MOEBIOUX> dont have the permissions
<mimi> fluxt ok how do we do what we just did for the sda1 slot for the sdb1 slot too, so he can use two usb at once?
<brenner> MOEBIOUX: read the instructions more carefully.  they all include sudo.
<fluxt> mimi, hmm there may be some things you can add... let me give you pastebin
<firstent> fluxt: im trying to install java and flash
<brenner> MOEBIOUX: therefore you should have permission
<FarSe3r> I cant get my printer working ://///
<cdubya> willie_, you should be able to go to Applications > Add Applications > Internet > More Applications and check the aMule box.
<fluxt> firstent, i don't remember how i did that
<Viper2026> ok, thanks
<balu1> so..can u do that cool taskbar/toolbar slide in out thingy that KDE desktops do in GNOME?
<firstent> fluxt: well it is a imtel pentium 4 3.0 ghz
<Karmander> hella
<Kr4t05> Where can I find the sources.list for upgrading to Dapper Flight 5?
<brenner> Viper2026: then open a terminal and type: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<Goldfisch> balu1: I think if you right click, there is a properties window, including hiding the task bar. I was looking at that earlier today.
<Karmander> anybody can talk me about shipit
<MOEBIOUX> ok
<mimi> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<MaXuS> i have 2 screens - for some reason the greeter uses the second gfx card how do i change that to my 1st gfx card?
<cdubya> FarSe3r, what kind of printer?
<Viper2026> argh...how do i save something in vi
<brenner> Viper2026: :wq
<mimi> :save filename
<FarSe3r> cdubya, hp laserjet
<balu1> goldfisch:  u are right :P
<cdubya> FarSe3r, which one?
<FarSe3r> cdubya, hp laserjet 1020
* Goldfisch does a hi-five with balu1
<Karmander> what does the shipit cds contein?
<balu1> would return the same if he could emote
<fluxt> mimi, try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10107
<balu1> *GLEE* it slides
<_jason> Karmander: live cd and install cd
<FarSe3r> cdubya, tried just about everything... i think :/
<firstent> fluxt: im trying to install java and flash
<Karmander> the install cd comes with the code?
<fluxt> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fluxt> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Karmander> is it ubuntu complete version?
<cdubya> FarSe3r, which I'm guessing was trying several different ones of the 1000 series?
<firstent> fluxt: can u help me with that?
<brenner> Karmander: what do you mean?
<FarSe3r> cdubya, 1020, 1022
<bimberi> Karmander: install cd comes with binaries, it might have the kernel source but that would be all
<_jason> Karmander: yeah, it's complete.  It's the same as installing ubuntu on it's release date afaik.  I don't believe it comes with the source (you can get that through apt)
<fluxt> firstent, sorry, i really have to go outside and take a break, try reading the docs or there are a ton of people in here who know how to do it :) next time perhaps :)
<Karmander> ok i was interested in the source
<cdubya> FarSe3r, and you used the System > Administration > Printing to set it up?
<balu1> very kewl
<FarSe3r> cdubya, can u use ndiswrapper to use the windows driver?
<FarSe3r> cdubya, yes
<fluxt_afk> mimi, hope it works
<firstent> fluxt: thanks anyway
<Goldfisch> Karmander: Sure you aren't interested in Gentoo? Source-hungry people get well fed with that distro.
<Karmander> jejeje
<cdubya> FarSe3r, I thought ndiswrapper was strictly for wireless drivers
<mimi> fluxt hmm? hope what works love?
<kristopher> I'm trying to point LD_LIBRARY_PATH to where the Gnome shared object (so) files are, but I don't know where that is! Can anyone help?
<fluxt_afk> mimi, try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10107
<Karmander> i don't know what i really want or need
<Karmander> i never had a linux distro
<MOEBIOUX> please can u give t command to change nick
<cdubya> FarSe3r, when you ran the setup, did the system at least pick up the printer on the port?
<mimi> fluxt and add this under what you gave me previously?
<_jason> MOEBIOUX: /nick newnickname
* fluxt_afk is now really afk
<FarSe3r> cdubya, ok then it cant be it. i found a really neat guide on the net wich let you import inf files to use win drivers.. maybe some other
<brenner> Karmander: and you want to dive into the code?  eek
<mimi> aww nuts
<Karmander> so if somebody want to spend some time talking to me about linux i would appreciete it also about ubuntu (the best distro)
<FarSe3r> cdubya, Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard
<MOEBIOUX> ok
<randabis> FarSe3r, you cannot use windows drivers in linux...the only exception is with networking using ndiswrapper
<FarSe3r> cdubya, usb
<Grark> FYI everyone.
<Karmander> no but you can learn a lot about programation reading it
<firstent> excuse me i have one question, i have a intel pentium 4 i think it is 32-bit, i want to install a program, but there are versions only for i386 amd64 and pcc, which should i chosse?
<Karmander> u never know
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<Xaero_Vince> we all like to rant about how superior Linux is to Windows... but is that really true? Is a properly configured Linux server more secure than a Windows one?
<Grark> Ubuntu has passed 4 major tests that always stopped my linux usage.
<FarSe3r> randabis, ok :/
<brenner> firstent: i386
<kristopher> I'm trying to point LD_LIBRARY_PATH to where the Gnome shared object (so) files are, but I don't know where that is! Can anyone help?
<Karmander> so anybody want to talk with me in private? please
<Goldfisch> firstent: i386
<randabis> Xaero_Vince, depends on how you use it
<FlannelKing> Grark: alright, Ill bite, which four are those?
<firstent> ok thanks
<Grark> typing now
<cdubya> FarSe3r, so the system obviously picked up the printer, but the driver is an issue, at least, that what it sounds like.
<MOEBIOUX> ok
<Karmander> thank you anyway
<Xaero_Vince> i found this shocking...
<Xaero_Vince> http://www.us-cert.gov/cas/bulletins/SB2005.html
<saif> hello, i need a script to loop through all files in a directory and concatenate their content into one file! where can i find such a thing?! any1 know the command?
<FarSe3r> cdubya, yeah that is correct. i dont get any contact
<bimberi> kristopher: try /usr/lib
<Grark> 1. Vmware, 2. wireless internet, 3. friendly help, 4. Just Works.
<kristopher> bimberi, I tried, no luck
<willie_> okay I see the option for amule, but it says "This program is currently not installable, but should be available in the 'universe' repository. Would you like to enable this repository?" what does that mean?
<Goldfisch> saif: cat /thatfolder/* /my_sum_file
<mimi> fluxt nah it does not work, but thanks so much for everything!!
<Karmander> does ubuntu comes with open office or another office application?
<balu1> i could have sworn i coudl dock my gaim buddy list
<Goldfisch> saif: cat /thatfolder/* ? /my_sum_file
<Goldfisch> saif: cat /thatfolder/* > /my_sum_file  (three times a charm)
<brenner> anyone read about that gnupg flaw?  when is the update going to be made available via the repos?
<_jason> Xaero_Vince: that thing is ridiculously biased, just skim through the list and you'll see
<Goldfisch> Karmander: It comes with open office.
<saif> they all do the same thing? cool! :)
<Karmander> i'm in paraguay and i would like to learn some about ubuntu private please
<saif> thanx Goldfisch
<Xaero_Vince> bias?
<Karmander> thank you goldfisch
<mikebot> is there a way to remove my mounted objects from my desktop?
<Karmander> is good to know that somebody is reading what i write
<Xaero_Vince> thats government material.. there is no bias
<balu1> wtf is gaim buddy list non dockable?
<cdubya> FarSe3r, maybe something here?          http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<_jason> Xaero_Vince: we can talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<Karmander> so where can i find people interested in ubuntu or linux evangelization???
<brenner> mikebot: w/out unmounting them you mean?
<mikebot> brenner, yeah, i just don't want to see them on the desktop
<Karmander> any advice
<cdubya> willie, close out the Add Application window or click on Advanced, then when Synaptic opens, go to Settings > Repositories.......
<MOEBIOUX> eu karmander
<MOEBIOUX> paraguayan friend
<Karmander> yeahhhhh
<Karmander> my friend how are u
<Viper2026> whats the command to unmount and then remount a volume?
<MOEBIOUX> cerro porteo fan or what
<MOEBIOUX> jeje
<Karmander> paraguayan vae la porte sheraaaaaa
<FarSe3r> cdubya, *** DON'T USE the foo2zjs package from Ubuntu, ........ migt be it!!! :D thanks will read
<Karmander> river plate man!! thats good
<Goldfisch> Viper2026: umount is umount. And mount is mount, so.....umount followed by mount will.
<cdubya> willie_, then go click on Breezy Badger binary once and click edit.....in the Sections text field, type universe multiverse and then close.
<Maxtors> how can you share a folder on a lan in the ternimal windows
<Viper2026> ok thanks
<cdubya> FarSe3r, np
<Maxtors> *window
<cdubya> hope it help
<cdubya> helps, even
<Karmander> hola moebius
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Are you talking about sharing with windows clients?
<Maxtors> yea
<Goldfisch> !tell Maxtors about samba
<lck1> is 2.6.15-rc5 a good kernel?
<firstent> hey do u say "Hola" because u speak spanish or it is how u say hi??
<lck1> what's rc mean anyway?
<MOEBIOUX> MMM donnt think so about river - but DONT CARE im from indepte
<FlannelKing> Xaero_Vince: what's shocking about it?
<Maxtors> but what command do you use to share a folder?
<JimJty> I have set my sources.list to use the plf sites for ubuntu and did a apt-get update, however it can't find w32codecs, is there something else I am missing
<Karmander> moebioux aguante olimpia!!!
<elkbuntu> bimberi, there's now a !dreamweaver factoid also
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<Karmander> che alguien me da pelota
<FarSe3r> cdubya, i'll test this and let you know later if it worked :)
<Goldfisch> Maxtors: Did you read the docs ubotu just sent you? Samba is the package to "share" folders between windows and non-windows systems.
<cdubya> FarSe3r, kewl. sounds good.
<Maxtors> ok... ill take a look again
<Karmander> and you call this ubuntu support??
<zjyong> hm .. how do u save a document to C when using the vim editor ?
<Viper2026> how do i install a .deb package?
<MOEBIOUX> loko
<Goldfisch> Viper2026: dpkg -i foobar.deb
<firstent> Karmander whrere are u from?
<Karmander> i requested cds from shipit, but now i'm not sure to install them
<Goldfisch> Viper2026: sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb
<mikebot> is there a way to remove my mounted objects from my desktop?
<brenner> Viper2026: can you access your ntfs part. now?
<Viper2026> thanks
<Karmander> from Argentina
<Xaero_Vince> FlannelKing there are many more security alerts for Linux/Unix based systems
<bimberi> kristopher: ok, not sure then sorry
<brenner> Viper2026: what is the deb file?
<Viper2026> yes i can, thanks brenner
<zjyong> hm .. how do u save a document to C when using the vim editor ?
<Viper2026> and the .deb is the build-essential package
<FlannelKing> Xaero_Vince: those are ALERTS, scroll through the list, notice how many times the word "updated" is used
<Karmander> firstent from Argentina
<brenner> Viper2026: stop right there
<bimberi> elkbuntu: nice work :)
<Viper2026> ?
<firstent> is there somebody here form PERU?
<brenner> Viper2026: why not use the repos?
<Viper2026> repos? please forgive me as i know very little of linux and debian
<MOEBIOUX> eu
<Karmander> and you firstent??
<willie_> thanks for the help. I have to get back to you later. thanks
<MOEBIOUX> are u peruvian firstent
<zjyong> hm .. how do u save a document to C when using the vim editor ?
<firstent> Karmander im from Peru
<firstent> yes
<Karmander> hey como andas loco?
<Goldfisch> zjyong: Do you mean save it with the filename "C"?
<Karmander> hablemos en nuestra lengua entonces
<brenner> Viper2026: installing stuff "manually" (via deb files or compiling from src) should be avoided when the thing is available through the online repository
<zjyong> yup
<Karmander> fifstent vos me vas a dar pelota entonces?
<brenner> Viper2026: easiest intro is to use synaptic
<Goldfisch> zjyong: :w C
<brenner> Viper2026: sys>admin>synaptic
<MOEBIOUX> loko los van a bannear
<Goldfisch> zjyong: :w /the/path/name
<cdubya> Viper2026, they're suggesting you use Synaptic or apt-get in a terminal, whichever you're more comfortable with instead of downloading individual files and then manually installing yourself each time.
<MOEBIOUX> pero da igual
<Karmander> jejeje
<MOEBIOUX> el administrador es insoportable
<zjyong> erm... so W is save am i right ?>
<Viper2026> ok, thanks for the heads up
<Karmander> ok
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having some trouble with wpa_supplicant. I have wireless properly configured, works with WPA. I followed a howto on the ubuntu forums, created by wpa_supplicant.conf file, but when I test it says "Failed to read configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'"
<firstent> its better for u not to speak in spanish in the channel
<Goldfisch> zjyong; Yes.
<brenner> Viper2026: where'd you get the deb file anyway?
<firstent> they will ban u
<Karmander> MOEBIOUX where are u from?
<firstent> they banned me
<zjyong> thanks goldfisch
<MOEBIOUX> colombian
<Karmander> so firstent vos hablas en privado???
<firstent> ok
<Karmander> respond me firstent
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Karmander> from colombia cool
<firstent> Karmander ok
<MaXuS> i have 2 screens - for some reason the greeter uses the second gfx card how do i change that to my 1st gfx card?
<firstent> LINUX is in southamerica yesssssssss
<Karmander> i love natalia paris so tell her please!!!
<Viper2026> brenner, some place on ubuntu.com
<MOEBIOUX> uuu yess i will when i marry her
<Goldfisch> I never felt so "internationlized" as tonight in the linux world. :)
<MOEBIOUX> OH do u see
<MOEBIOUX> just missing t afganistan dude
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having some trouble with wpa_supplicant. I have wireless properly configured, works with WPA. I followed a howto on the ubuntu forums, created by wpa_supplicant.conf file, but when I test it says "Failed to read configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'" Could someone more knowledgeable help me debug?
<ideaone> Goldfisch: thnx for ur help i sorted it, one thing tho i must have set one thing wrong when i reconfigured it as the screen is not the right size, is there a way to set this in the graphical interface or do i have to go back to command line and reconfig again?
<firstent> Karmander im sending u private msgs are u getting them?
<brenner> Viper2026: *nod*.  you shouldn't need to hunt things down anymore.  like cdubya said, use synaptic or apt-get.  the main advantage is doint it that way will grab dependent packages for you.  installing manually won't.
<V4Vendetta> whats a program that can join mp3's together?
<Goldfisch> ideaone: Resolution? Yeah. Preferences -> Screen Resolution.
<Karmander> i have two
<MOEBIOUX> brenner dint work this
<MaXuS> hm can anyone hear me ?
<Karmander> firstent i received two
<Viper2026> ok, so i just downloaded gcc from synaptic, do i need to do anything special to use it now?
<MOEBIOUX> about nick changing
<ideaone> im not sure if its resolution ill just try
<bet0x> sup brains
<fluxt> Viper2026, type gcc in the console
<firstent> Karmander answer
<Karmander> yes
<Viper2026> i mean it's giving me "bash: gcc: command not found
<Viper2026> " now
<Karmander> firstent yes i answer
<MOEBIOUX> ok
<brenner> Viper2026: did you install gcc, or build-essential?
<wweasel> Could someone please help me with wpa_supplicant? I am getting an error, fairly simple one, but I don't understand what I amd oing wrong.
<Goldfisch> Viper2026: Close your current terminal, and open a new one. Then see if you can "gcc".
<Viper2026> ok
<fluxt> Viper2026, try gcc-3.4
<firstent> Karmander answer in the private window
<Viper2026> ah that did it
<Goldfisch> Viper2026: The command to see if you can reach a command is "which <command". In this case "which gcc". If it can find the command, it will give you the full path. Otherwise, it reports an error message.
<Viper2026> i installed 4.0
<Viper2026> so gcc-4.0 works
<fluxt> there should be a link to it via gcc tho Viper2026
<kristopher> I'm trying to point LD_LIBRARY_PATH to where the Gnome shared object (so) files are, but I don't know where that is! Can anyone help?
<Viper2026> well regular gcc isn't working
<Viper2026> but gcc-4.0 is
<mimi> how do I install a new theme?
<mimi> !theme
<Goldfisch> Viper2026: Where is your gcc-4.0? /usr/bin? Type "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc*". Do you see a /usr/bin/gcc pointing at anything?
<fluxt> Viper2026, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<firstent> Karmander no se abre una ventana nueva?
<MOEBIOUX> brenner please give me some info about how can i see my windows files by making the changes on the terminal with mount
<Karmander> no
<mimi> ok well I want to install this specific them called xpde, and I have it unzipped and not as a .tar anymore, and when I go into the themes under system and try to install it says filetype not supports, that filetype am I looking for?
<Viper2026> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 89208 2005-10-01 10:16 /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<Viper2026> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 16339 2005-10-01 10:06 /usr/bin/gccbug-4.0
<mimi> !themes
<Karmander> i can't receive your messages
<fluxt> Viper2026, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<firstent> Karmander let me try again
<nalioth> mimi: xpde is not a theme, it is a window manager
<firstent> ahora?
<despedes> hi
<mimi> andit looks like windows xp?
<firstent> Karmander  now?
<nalioth> mimi: that is correct
<IdleOne> firstent>  /msg nickserv help to register you nickname so you can send msg's
<mimi> nalioth ok he wants to use that, how do we install it?
<Goldfisch> Hey, is that guy still around asking about lex and yacc?
<brenner> MOEBIOUX: unless you elaborate, i can't help you
<despedes> i have an error on compiling: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<despedes> See `config.log' for more details. help plz
<Viper2026> ok fluxt i'll do that
<nalioth> mimi: the xpde home page should have install instructions
<_jason> despedes: have you installed the build-essential package?
<firstent> IdelOne im registered
<mimi> nalioth not that I see...
<fluxt> despedes, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<despedes> _jason, i guess not...
<despedes> k tnx
<IdleOne> firstent>  then perhaps the other person isnt
<firstent> ahh
<nalioth> mimi: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<firstent> Karmander  are u registered?
<mimi> yes sir
<Goldfisch> I just did "sudo apt-get install gcc" and got /usr/bin/gcc, a softlink to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0.
<Viper2026> well after the build-essential installation, regular gcc works now
<nalioth> Goldfisch: what are you attempting?
<IdleOne> !tell Goldfisch about build-essential
<fluxt> mimi, you know you can drag themes into the gnome theme manager and have them install?
<Steil> Is there a setting to make epiphany open new windows in tabs?
<Goldfisch> I'm attempting to assist some else.
<_nocilis_> can all windows apps be installed on ubuntu
<_nocilis_> ?
<_nocilis_> like photoshop, autocad
<_nocilis_> etc
<fluxt> _nocilis_, no
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  yes and no
<fluxt> he said all
<Goldfisch> Okay, I did apt-get install build-essential, just to see the packages. Looks like a good setup to me. :)
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  you need to use wine to use some window applications but not all are supported
<_nocilis_> well thing is , cadcam apps are usually exceptions to many os
<brenner> Goldfisch: it's also the recommended method
<MOEBIOUX> OK -brenner - is this - i have this ubuntu live version running from cd but i need some files located in the windows xp os
<Goldfisch> ;)
<fluxt> Goldfisch, should be standard installed :/
<fluxt> default would be a better word
<JimJty> I have set my sources.list to use the plf sites for ubuntu and did a apt-get update, however it can't find w32codecs, is there something else I am missing
<firstent> fluxt are still busy?
<Goldfisch> I wonder why not. I guess I was a little surprised to not see gcc installed by default. Hmm.
<fluxt> firstent, nah
<IdleOne> !tell JimJty  about w32codecs
<brenner> MOEBIOUX: so what's the problem?  the livecd should actually automount your ntfs partition iirc.  otherwise, follow the manual instructions.
<fluxt> i found this awesome program for installing all the win32shiz..
<firstent> fluxt what else should i do if i just installed ubuntu?
<fluxt> firstent, i gather you got java and flash installed?
<V4Vendetta> how come i can't mount my ipod
<_nocilis_> anyone know a list of apps that are supported? like someone put up a list or something
<V4Vendetta> /dev/sdb1       /media/ipod     vfat    rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,umask=777,iocharset=utf8
<V4Vendetta> is that right ?
<IdleOne> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<firstent> fluxt im installing them
<fluxt> try it and see V4Vendetta i'd be intrested to know if it works
<MOEBIOUX> thats the deal - didnt appear the files but with some commands i cant mount the hd
<Installer36> !tell Installer36 about redgistering
<MOEBIOUX> but i dont know them
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having some trouble with wpa_supplicant. I have wireless properly configured, works with WPA. I followed a howto on the ubuntu forums, created by wpa_supplicant.conf file, but when I test it says "Failed to read configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'" Could someone more knowledgeable help me debug?
<fluxt> firstent, well xmms is a good mp3 player ;)
<despedes> sorry to be a noob... but: how can i repair this: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"?
<brenner> MOEBIOUX: the section in the help meu i pointed you to tells you the commands
<brenner> *menu
<fluxt> despedes, compiling something?
<_jason> despedes: install xlibs-dev
<firstent> fluxt already installed
<MOEBIOUX> ok thanks brenner
<fluxt> despedes, i've been down this road, there's a whole stack of x11 dev packages you need to install
<brenner> >_>
<fluxt> _jason knows the score
<_nocilis_> anyone?
<catchphrase> If I didn't have a floppy drive at installation, but wish to add one after setting up ubuntu (trying to make a bootdisk for another machine), how do I add FD support?
<_jason> despedes: out of curiousity, what are you compiling?
<MOEBIOUX>  a friend told me a command path like" mount dev/hda1/
<fluxt> firstent, well, i installed a whole bunch of crap that i wouldn't recommened to beginers.. :o
<firstent> fluxt i want to install java
<firstent> fluxt but im not sure how
<IdleOne> !tell firstent  about java
<_nocilis_> i wonder if matlab is supported
<_jason> !matlab
<firstent> fluxt yeah im trying that
<ubotu> _jason: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  check www.winehq.org
<_jason> _nocilis_: there's a wiki entry, search wiki.ubuntu.com
<_nocilis_> cooll thanks ill look into it
<despedes> _jason: amarok 1.4
<Goldfisch> Well, campers. It is now past my bedtime. Catch you later.
<MOEBIOUX> fluxt
<IdleOne> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<fluxt> firstent, you're working through the !java faq, let me know if you get stuck
<fluxt> kde apps take too long to startup via fluxbox
<MOEBIOUX> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Samineru> What is the command to reformat a usb disk
<firstent> fluxt ok
<MOEBIOUX> eu firstent
<MOEBIOUX> allow me the pv
<firstent> how do i do that?
<MOEBIOUX> im offering u
<fluxt> firstent, you're reading this? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fluxt> firstent, start here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Karmander> firstent you appear like offline
<MOEBIOUX> olimpia
<MOEBIOUX> accept the pv
<fluxt> that's ok i'm offline also
<_nocilis_> is it ok to install unbuntu then learn linux commands?
<_nocilis_> cuz i have never used linux
<Karmander> Moebioux
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  of course it is
<Karmander> what zap
<Spec> _nocilis_: yes
<morpheus2485> what is the best way to install gcc 3.4 on a ubuntu machine with no connection to the world?
<Spec> _nocilis_: in fact, you can install ubuntu and use it without learning linux commands, it's that great ^.^
<morpheus2485> sould i get the gcc source?
<MOEBIOUX> nocilis youre not t only one
<morpheus2485> is there a ubuntu repository?
<morpheus2485> dependancies?
<_nocilis_> and i am asumming
<_nocilis_> it runs 20x faster then windows?
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  ubotu  is going to send you some links to get you started
<MOEBIOUX> with that appreciation
<Karmander> MOEBIOUX do you have a messenger program?
<IdleOne> !tell _nocilis_  about cli
<MOEBIOUX> GAIM
<Karmander> yes
<IdleOne> !tell _nocilis_  about restrictedformats
<morpheus2485> MIGHT ANYBYDY KNOW? what is the best way to install gcc 3.4 on a ubuntu machine with no connection to the world?
<fluxt> morpheus2485, there is probably a .deb file/s you can copy to the machine
<Karmander> what is your acount
<IdleOne> !tell _nocilis_  about repos
<MOEBIOUX> gimme your msn or any other account
<morpheus2485> flxt, thx
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  thos 3 links should get you going :)
<frank23> morpheus2485: I'm pretty sure there is a wiki page about that
<_nocilis_> thanks buddy
<Karmander> MOEBIOUX a gmail account is ok?
<fluxt> morpheus2485, it would be way hard to compile gcc without a compiler allready installed on the machine in question, by default there is none
<_nocilis_> wonder if it would work fast on 800mhz puter
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  no problem and if you need any help ask in here :)
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  it should run nice and smooth
<MOEBIOUX> mmm should for mailin not to web mesages
<V4Vendetta> !ipod
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  Im running 233mhz :)
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<bimberi> morpheus2485: get the deb via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MOEBIOUX> anyway heres my msn
<MOEBIOUX> kevago
<_nocilis_> lol
<_nocilis_> windows just likes to suck up juice
<firstent> fluxt i cant run the adept
<Karmander> ok
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  ubuntu will run better
<randabis> build-essential is on the cd
<Samineru> does anyone know the command to reformat a volume
<IdleOne> _nocilis_>  have you installed ubuntu yet?
<fluxt> firstent, adept?
<_nocilis_> no
<IdleOne> ok
<_nocilis_> i got another amd 64
<IdleOne> !tell _nocilis_  about dualboot
<MOEBIOUX> karmander!!
<IdleOne> that link is incase you want to dual boot
<firstent> in the page u send me
<firstent> fluxt in the page u send me
<sbalneav> Evening all
<fluxt> Samineru, man mkfs
<s|k> what are the system requirements for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> hello
<Samineru> thank you
<firstent> fluxt theres a part that says alt+f2 then type adept...
<fluxt> firstent, i thought it asked you to run synaptic
<firstent> ok
<Gunblade> Could anyone tell me how to set up Ubuntu to recognize that I have an Apple Keyboard and mouse? Because CTRL+mouse-click is giving me right click features
<fluxt> firstent, start here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<firstent> fluxt ok
<Gunblade> isnt*
<firstent> fluxt it is suppoused that i will find java in synaptic?
<jon_k> I've got cups installed, and whitelisted for my <Location /> for my local ips,, yet 631 says connection refused (hell even says so on localhost)
<MOEBIOUX> karmander
<MOEBIOUX> got lost
<MOEBIOUX> or what
<fluxt> firstent, you need to add a multiverse repository to synaptic in order to be able to download java etc
<KillerKiwi2005> whats a good download manager?
<fluxt> firstent, that link has all the info to add such a thing
<fluxt> KillerKiwi2005, wget
<IdleOne> KillerKiwi2005>  ubuntu uses synaptic
<KillerKiwi2005> with resume
<fluxt> wget has resume
<KillerKiwi2005> ok
<firstent> fluxt if already added a mutiverse repository
<MOEBIOUX> firstent see the tab
<sarra> anyone have any experience using imwheel or similar to enable a 7button mouse? i followed some quite solid instructions and ended up breaking x window system (back now, hoorah)
<MOEBIOUX> of private chat
<IdleOne> !tell sarra  about mouse
<fluxt> KillerKiwi2005, but you may like the downloadthemall plugin for firefox (free)
<sarra> oh magic
<catchphrase> figured out how to add FD support post installation; edit /etc/fstab and add: /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto,umsdos,vfat,ext2 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<Ju> Hi all
<fluxt> firstent, then.. sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<firstent> ok
<MOEBIOUX> HELLO sarra
<catchphrase> havin' a ball of a time trying to get DSL on a p200mmx laptop with only an FD, 4 gig hdd and ethernet via pcmcia. eesh
<IdleOne> firstent>  follow wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for installing java
<firstent> fluxt its that in the restricted formats page there is another way to install it and it says that is better that way
<MOEBIOUX> dudes, have a fail in my adsl connection somebody please help me
<Ju> has the security fix for  bug 34606 been released ?
<MOEBIOUX> firstent !!
<IdleOne> Ju>  sudo apt-get upgrade will fix the bug
<Ju> racoon97: great...
<firstent> MOEBIOUX hey
<Ju> thx
<nekostar> eh
<firstent> MOEBIOUX are u registered?
<Ju> IdleOne: great ;-)
<nekostar> wish that xchat-sys was in regular repos
<MOEBIOUX> wirte in the pv
<MOEBIOUX> ok
<fluxt> firstent, checklist, you've added the multiverse to synaptic, checked it's box so it's ready to use, use the search function for "j2re1.4" then select and install it
* nekostar stole it from da dapper one
<firstent> fluxt yes its ready
<IdleOne> fluxt>  i dont know where you got that but that isnt the proper way of installing java
<firstent> fluxt i intalled it
<firstent> thats in the wiki page
<IdleOne> fluxt>  the proper way is on the wiki page
<firstent> they are both in the wiki page
<fluxt> IdleOne, I got it here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<IdleOne> you want to install Sun java
<MOEBIOUX> registered how
<MOEBIOUX> didnt know about it firstent
<MOEBIOUX> tell me
<fluxt> IdleOne, are you saying because he used synaptic instead of the console?
<IdleOne> fluxt>  no because j2re1.4 isnt going to work on all sites
<fluxt> well i blame the wiki! :P
<firstent> MOEBIOUX go to the server window and write /msg nickserv register <password>
<kditty> on gnome-look.org, there aare two files on a certain theme i want to try out, one is 24KB one is larger, bother are .gz files. any idea which i should use or how to instal whats in the gz file?
<Gunblade> Could anyone tell me how to set up Ubuntu to recognize that I have an Apple Keyboard and mouse? Because CTRL+mouse-click isn't giving me right click features
<s|k> firstent: do you know how I can check ram usage on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> s|k>  type top in terminal
<fluxt> IdleOne, i see your point
<s|k> k
<firstent> is it better the sun java
<firstent> than the other one?
<IdleOne> firstent>  follow the instructions for sun java
<fluxt> firstent, yeah, get that one
<fluxt> firstent, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<firstent> do i uninstall the other one?
<s|k> er
<s|k> why does ubuntu use 2gigs of memory?
<fluxt> firstent, search for it, select it, unistall it
<kditty> i wasnt to isntall this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=35516 but i cant find any help topics on the website
<firstent> where?
<IdleOne> firstent>  leave it wont bother you because in the instruction you will tell your browser to use the new one
<fluxt> synaptic
<MOEBIOUX> couldnt do it firstent
<xnull> can I download .php files?
<MOEBIOUX> in the ubuntu servers tab
<s|k> IdleOne: do you know why ubuntu is using 2 gigs of memory? (I have 3)
<fluxt> xnull, yes and no
<s|k> I have irssi open and gaim and a terminal
<xnull> fluxt: ? yes how
<xnull> fluxt: no why ?:)
<IdleOne> s|k>  no idea to be honest
<fluxt> xnull, the php will probably/usually be interpreted before you get it. so you don't get the actual php file
<firstent> .../msg NickServ REGISTER <aca el password>
<silvaran> s|k: Where are you getting that number?
<firstent> MOEBIOUX .../msg NickServ REGISTER <aca el password>
<s|k> silvaran: Mem:   3117132k total,  2815660k used,   301472k free,   142348k buffers
<s|k> silvaran: from typing top in terminal
<Mr_Mirsal> You can get them with the free command too.
<V4Vendetta> can anyone tell me why, if i restart my pc my ipod shows up on /dev/sdb2 working perfectly, but if i unmount /dev/sdb2 and try to re-mount it, it tells me the special device doesn't exist
<frank23> s|k: are you sure its actually using all that memory? ubuntu leaves alot of thing in ram as cached memory
<silvaran> s|k: What do you get when you type "free" in a terminal?
<firstent> MOEBIOUX did u do it?
<s|k> silvaran:  265484
<MOEBIOUX> yeah it works in the second
<Maxtors> can anyone help me with the unbuntu server edition?
<s|k> frank23: I have no idea how much it's using
<kditty> anyone know how to do that?
<MOEBIOUX> para q funciona el registro
<silvaran> s|k: What are the 2 numbers next to "-/+ buffers/cache"?
<Samineru> fluxt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10108
<pancakelizard> can someone tell me where to go for drivers? my video card apparently isn't working correctly.
<s|k> silvaran:  311684    2805448
<Maxtors> Im loged inn but now what do i do... i can navigate in the filse system.. does anyone have a wiki or a tutorial link
<IdleOne> para evitar wecos que mandan msg a todos :P
<kditty> !drivers
<ubotu> drivers is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<MOEBIOUX> first intent tell me
<V4Vendetta> can anyone tell me why, if i restart my pc my ipod shows up on /dev/sdb2 working perfectly, but if i unmount /dev/sdb2 and try to re-mount it, it tells me the special device doesn't exist
<kditty> pancakelizard
<kditty> !drivers
<ubotu> I guess drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<s|k> silvaran: looks like I'm only using 30mb?
<pancakelizard> hey thanks
<silvaran> s|k: So you have about 2.6 gigs of RAM used for buffers and cache, which is perfectly normal.  Technically, it's all being used, but you still have almost 2.8 gigs of RAM free.
<avaya> anyone know how to get an invite for biteme.org or xbins
<frank23> s|k: that's 300MBs
<s|k> er
<silvaran> s|k: You're using 311MB.
<s|k> why so much?
<silvaran> Cache make Linux go ZOOM. :)
<s|k> that's more than windows xp uses
<kditty> !install themes
<ubotu> kditty: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fluxt> Samineru, ext2 probably isn't a great format for the PSP :)
<IdleOne> silvaran>  best description I ever seen :)
<Samineru> ah
<silvaran> I have a server at work with 4 gigs, 3.2 gigs of which is used by cache.
<silvaran> Heheh.
<Samineru> fluxt how do I reformat it to a different format?
<MOEBIOUX> !gaim
<ubotu> methinks gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Maxtors> does anyone have a link to a ubuntu server edition wiki or tutorial...
<s|k> silvaran: why so much ram? 300mb is more than windows xp uses
<IdleOne> Maxtors>  what do you need to know maybe someone here can help
<fluxt> Samineru, i'm not sure what format psp uses... fat32?
<Maxtors> i can start up, login... but what do i do now? how do i navigate the HDD, how "anything":P
<TR30> lmao i have only 90 MB of ram on this machine
<MOEBIOUX> !irc
<Samineru> I'm guessing, how do I reformat it to that?
<ubotu> from memory, irc is info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<silvaran> s|k: If it's there, it's going to use it.  You're not using it for applications, so the kernel has decided to use it for cache.  When you eventually do need it (ie: you start up a bunch of large applications), Linux will decrease its cache usage on the fly.  That's why "free" provides you with the "-/+ buffers/cache" line.
<TSCHAK> hey guys, I have a vietnamese girlfriend, has anyone in here set up ubuntu for vietnamese?
<fluxt> Samineru, could be something like mkfs.vfat /dev/whateverthehelldevicethepspis
<IdleOne> Maxtors>  I dont want to mlow out your candles but if you are new to Linux reinstall the default installation
<IdleOne> blow*
<thrice`> anyone have fglrx working on dapper?
<fluxt> Samineru, unmount it first
<Samineru> fluxt I'll try that
<TSCHAK> by the way, it looks like google has taken the piss
<Maxtors> i know some linux but i just whant to get the hang of the server edition
<fluxt> TSCHAK, yes?
<Samineru> oh
<IdleOne> Maxtors>  server install has no GUI meaning everything will be in console mode
<s|k> silvaran: oh, thanks :)
<silvaran> s|k: np ;)
<TSCHAK> fluxt, what are you responding to? :-)
<Maxtors> ikow
<Samineru> fluxt it says "No such file or directory"
<fluxt> google.. piss.. huh?
<Maxtors> but thats why im looking for a introductary tutorial or wiki
<TSCHAK> fluxt, google is timing out for me
<IdleOne> Maxtors>  lemme check and see what I can find
<Maxtors> ok...
<fluxt> TSCHAK, ahh ok
<MOEBIOUX> !mozilla
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MOEBIOUX
<MOEBIOUX> !mozilla
<fluxt> TSCHAK, try a www.google.com.au
<fluxt> Maxtors, i think there was this lifesaver icon that had some introductory material installed with gnome
* fluxt realises just how funny that was
<Maxtors> ok? and that means?
<Samineru> fluxt it says "No such file or directory" when i enter mkfs.vfat /media/usbdisk/ which is the directory when it is mounted
<MOEBIOUX> !audacity
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MOEBIOUX
<Xaero_Vince> how do i change the screen resolution of the logon screen?
<firstent> fluxt ive been having a problem, i have the windows xp in the other drive(because of my brother and sister, they also use this pc), and the clock have been delaying
<silvaran> Samineru: You can't format a mounted device, you need to find the /dev/??? link, make sure it's not mounted, and do a mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 (for example).
<firstent> fluxt in the windows
<IdleOne> Maxtors>  this is only link I found ! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html not very helpful though :/
<Xaero_Vince> its always 1280x1024 for me... id like it a couple notches down so it looks nicer
<Samineru> silvaran I knew it needed to be unmounted butIi didn't know it had to be the /dev/ adress, thank you.
<fluxt> Samineru, i think you perform the operation on the /device not the /mount point
<silvaran> Samineru: no problem... just make sure you get the right device :)
<Maxtors> well what do i type to start navigating the file sys
<fluxt> Samineru, i have no idea what the device is but unmount it first
<Samineru> fluxt/silvaran how do I find out what the /dev adress is
<chrisostomo> alguem fala portugues?
<IdleOne> Maxtors>  cd/home/username is a strating point I guess
<Samineru> it was mounted as usbdisk
<IdleOne> Maxtors>  cd /home/username
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<silvaran> Samineru: Type "mount" and it'll give you a list of mounted devices.  Look for that /media/usbdisk and look for the "/dev/???" entry to the left of it.  Then umount /dev/??? and mkfs.vfat /dev/???
<Mosi> Samineru: try 'mount'
<fluxt> firstent, you should direct new questions at the chan not me, i'm a noob
<Mosi> samineru: USB flash drives areusually /dev/sda1, unless that points to a hard drive
<fluxt> i hope everyone realises i have no idea what i'm doing, have never used linux and solve all the problems via google
<silvaran> You'll want to look at the mount output in case you have a SCSI drive... you really don't want to format that accidentally...
<phantasmoholic-> is Ubuntu the best desktop linux distribution?
<fluxt> Samineru, you might get a clue of the /dev location if you cat /etc/fstab
<silvaran> phantasmoholic-: Absolutely :)
* sarra has a fully-working mouse. THANK YOU BOT & CO!
<Xaero_Vince> there is no best distrobution
<lck1> when writing files on a floppy disk, do you have to put files on it and unmount?
<phantasmoholic-> There is nothing better?
<Mosi> fluxt: just fyi, /etc/mtab holds a list of all *currently* mounted filesystems ^_^
<phantasmoholic-> Something that works a little easier?
<fluxt> Samineru, or if you mount the device, you can issue the command.. mount ..and it should tell you the /dev location
<jon_k> I can't get my printer running under cups. I've added the printer and cups has drivers and everything for it... (well, 1 model off)... any idea what I need to do? I don't even see the data light start blinking
<silvaran> fluxt: removable devices (except cd-roms) are assigned mountpoints on the fly, so they don't show up in /etc/fstab.
<fluxt> Mosi, i stand by my google statement :p
<chomsky> a funny thing happened while installing ubuntu........
<phantasmoholic-> I want something where I can do stuff like wireless and dual monitor desktop without a bunch of programming
<Mosi> fluxt: i saw, i was just informing you for educational purposes :)
<silvaran> chomsky: Me too, I think I saw God.
<jon_k> in ubuntu printers it won't unpause the que
<chomsky> after the installation... i go to log in... and if flips over to some "updates"......
<phantasmoholic-> any ideas
<jon_k> think it's an issue with ubuntu
<chomsky> 30 minutes later... I'm running Edubuntu
<chomsky> Edubuntu
<chomsky> anyone care to tackle that one?
<Mr-Falkor> "I've got my Linux box up,.. 100% working, aaaand- what now?"
<firstent> fluxt ok
<fluxt> silvaran, can you tell me more of how this works because someone was in here earlier with a device that could be mounted with some troble but wouldn't automount, a usb flash drive.
<jon_k> can I get rid of that stupid "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing." message?
<firstent> ive been having a problem, i have the windows xp in the other drive(because of my brother and sister, they also use this pc), and the clock have been delaying
<propagandhi> phantasmoholic-: Suse/Xandros/PCLinuxOS are all easier than ubuntu but not necessarily better
<phantasmoholic-> what do you mean, they are not better
<phantasmoholic-> I just want one that will do everything I want it to, without hours of configuration
<jon_k> well if you monitor this channel you'll find out this is FOR SURE not that distro phantasmoholic-
<jon_k> heh
<chomsky> let me rephrase it all down to one line...
<silvaran> fluxt: Removable USB drives are assigned /dev/sd? nodes as they're plugged in.  When you plug one in, you can check "dmesg" to see what device has been assigned.  I'm not sure how Ubuntu chooses the mountpoint for them though... likely something like /media/usbdisk and /media/usbdisk2, etc.
<phantasmoholic-> heh
<Xaero_Vince> where is xorg.conf file at?
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, i spend hours on windows to get it to do everything i want it to
<phantasmoholic-> ok, I just heard it was the best desktop
<frank23> Xaero_Vince: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<propagandhi> phantasmoholic-: I think you need to have a taste of different distros to see which one actually suits you
<Xaero_Vince> thanks
<phantasmoholic-> flux, the things I want are fairly simple
<fluxt> silvaran, thanks. i wonder what his problem was...
<chomsky> I install Ubuntu... go to log in X... it flips over to some "updates'... 30 minutes later I'm running Edubuntu... none of this was planned obviously.
<jon_k> my cups is screwed, why'd ubuntu hack it up to not work like stock cups
<jon_k> E [12/Mar/2006:23:06:03 -0600]  [Job 4]  Unable to open USB device "usb://EPSON/St ylus%20Photo%20R220": No such device
<silvaran> fluxt: Depending on the distro, it may not have been properly set up to connect the device node to a mount point.
<jon_k> chomsky, dont like edubuntu?
<fluxt> silvaran, well same distro worked on one machine and not another for the same device. so who knows.
<silvaran> phantasmoholic-: You touched on two groups of hardware that aren't as well supported on Linux as they should be... wireless and video.
<chomsky> isnt edubuntu for something different than jsut plain ole Ubuntu?
<phantasmoholic-> silvaran: yah those are the two that are easily done on windows, that linux hasn't caught up with yet
<jon_k> chomsky, yeah it teaches you basic math skills and stuff for kids
<phantasmoholic-> it could also depend on how well your hardware is supported
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, i think the problem is ubuntu doesn't include commercial systems like flash,java,win32codecs and such, that's what you mean?
<Samineru> fluxt I can't figure out what it is, there's no difference in mount or cat /etc/fstab/ from before and after I mount the PSP
<chomsky> jon_k: thats the only difference? Will I be limited elsewhere?
<phantasmoholic-> i'm mostly having problems with hardware drivers
<jon_k> chomsky, not really
<phantasmoholic-> even more at the core then those things
<silvaran> phantasmoholic-: Your best bet is to check the ubuntu wiki for hardware support before you install it.
<fluxt> Samineru, as Mosi pointed out earlier, when mounted /etc/mtab should show the /dev
<phantasmoholic-> I have no problem running Ubuntu
<phantasmoholic-> but I'm limited to one desktop and no wireless
<Samineru> fluxt oh. mtab not fstab
<Bicchi> If dapper doesn't have the lattest version of a software, to whom to i report/suggest an upgrade?
<silvaran> phantasmoholic-: What kind of video card?
<phantasmoholic-> Radeon 9000
<fluxt> Samineru, yeah, apparently usb devices don't use it! :) my bad
<fluxt> i blame google
<phantasmoholic-> I've read every wiki, forum, chat log, man page, and it still wont work
<frank23> phantasmoholic-: I bought my wireless card knowing that I was going to run under linux. So I made sure to choose one that would work just like that
<Samineru> fluxt, so now that I know it's /dev/sda1 I do what?
<Maxtors> what is the easiest way to have a user login when acsessing files on you Ubunto PC from a windows PC
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, you've downloaded the drivers from ati and the install successfully?
<phantasmoholic-> no, I was using the open source version
<phantasmoholic-> which seemed a better idea
<fluxt> Samineru, mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 (are you sure you want to format it?)
<fluxt> Samineru, umount it
<phantasmoholic-> driver "radeon"
<brosnan>  /window last
<Samineru> fluxt, yeah theres something wrong with the stick and I have it backed up
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, get the commercial one. save some hair loss
<phantasmoholic-> fluxt: do you use it?
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, be sure to read all the docs that come with the driver well
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, nah, i use nvidia
<phantasmoholic-> if the commercial driver is better why doesn't it come with Ubuntu
<sarra> i've lost my 'shut down' option on system>log out btw, is this a bot-answerable query too?
<Samineru> fluxt: still no such file or directory
<silvaran> phantasmoholic-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<chomsky> ok... so my question is... is there a way to turn my OS back to Ubuntu instead of Edubuntu?
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, because it's not open source, therefore EVIL!
<chomsky> cuz for soem reason I'm not given a choice in the deal
<chomsky> even tho I didnt download Edubuntu
<silvaran> phantasmoholic-: There are probably licensing issues that cover distribution... you can't ship the driver with the OS, but you can let the users download the driver themselves.
<pancakelizard> how do i get ubuntu to realize i have a widescreen monitor?
<frank23> sarra: are you using gnome and kdm or viceversa?
<Dr_Willis> pancakelizard,  my ati laptop - started usibng it right - when i installed the fglrx drivers
<phantasmoholic-> Linux will never go anywhere without hardware companies helping it
<fluxt> silvaran, i don't think ubuntu want to ship anything proprietry like most distros also.
<Dr_Willis> pancakelizard,  or use the 'modeline generator' web site (google for it) and create a custome modeline.
<MOEBIOUX> i notice that ubuntu didnt work well with some monitors /// the displayed  screen apears giant
<pancakelizard> ok i will
<pancakelizard> thanks
<pancakelizard> brb
<silvaran> fluxt: Yah... I wish hardware manufacturers would smarten up.
<Dr_Willis> phantasmoholic-,   most time i hear someone say "linux will never....." its  often proven wrong. :P
<fluxt> silvaran, but we can't blame them for hiding their competetive optimisations and embarasing workarounds :)
<phantasmoholic-> I can only hope it will improve
<silvaran> fluxt: Heh, that's true...
<firstent> has any of u meet any peruvian guy that uses Ubuntu, maybe in this channel?
<phantasmoholic-> But after 10 years of watching it, it has actually just gotten more bloated
<loco> #ubuntu forum
<MOEBIOUX> eres el pionero loko
<MOEBIOUX> congratulations
<loco> hmmm, how do you change channles?
<sarra> afraid i don't know what kdm is, i'm quite wet behind the ears. was reconfiging xorg and had to startx from prompt, i assume that's to do with it? - is there a way to shutdown in the meantime, and will xwindow start up next time i boot? :S
<phantasmoholic-> When will everyone join together around a single distribution!
<_jason> loco: /join #ubuntuforums
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, you can make it super unbloated if you wish, linux is what you make it, you have a choice
<loco> ahh thank you jason
<silvaran> sarra: /etc/init.d/kdm <stop|start|restart>
<chomsky> ok... to answer my question... edubuntu has WAY more limits than Ubuntu
<loco> heh, do you use flux too?
<frank23> sarra: or gdm
<Mosi> phantasmoholic-: put a working install of windows on a Picotux, then we'll talk about bloated. til then, you have no right to be calling linux names :)
<Samineru> fluxt whatever, I'll do it some other time.
<Dr_Willis> phantasmoholic-,  never.
<MOEBIOUX> loko
<phantasmoholic-> fluxt: All that choice is the thing thats keeping me from being able to use it, I use my OS to accomplish certain goals, and one of those goals hasn't been fortunate enough to be understanding every aspect of OS configuration, maybe if I had more time
<bosco_> how do i extract this file to Kopete   jasper-1_701_0_vmspatch.tar
<Bicchi> If dapper doesn't have the lattest version of a software, to whom to i report/suggest an upgrade? What is the procedure?
<cge> I have been trying to use a framebuffer console (vga=791) without the splash option. But when I disable the splash option, the screen remains black until GDM starts, and I never get a console. Does anyone know why this would happen? How can I disable usplash and still use a framebuffer console?
<silvaran> phantasmoholic-: I love car analogies, even bad ones, so let's say Ford, GM, Toyota, Honda, and every other car company all banded together to make some uber car? :)
<Dr_Willis> Linux is a tool. You use it how you want.  learn how to use the tools better r3equires skill and effort.
<MOEBIOUX>  /join #ubuntuforum
<Dr_Willis> I use 'Woodworking tools" analogys. :P
<silvaran> Heheh.
<Mosi> phantasmoholic- that's exactly why no one will ever gather around a single distro. distro choice is one of the great tings about linux. there's mandriva for folks like you, and slackware for people like me, and we're still using 95% the same libs and interfaces, so just about everything is itnercompatable
<MOEBIOUX>  #ubuntu.es
<sarra> ah tis gdm
<sarra> lessee
<bosco_> how do i extract this file to Kopete   jasper-1_701_0_vmspatch.tar
<phantasmoholic-> Ok, ok, I'm not trying to say Linux is lame, I love it, I have always had a distro installed next to my windows, but, I'm just kinda depressed that I never actually can boot it and use it like I would love to do
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, linux is harder to learn and easier and more powerfull to use
<Dr_Willis> When Windows breaks - you are often totally Stuck.. when linux breaks you can rip it apart. :P
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, what's actually stopping you? you have a problem?
<Relkin> Does ubuntu have the support necessary to access RHEL lvm2 logical volumes?
<Dr_Willis> I find linux easier to learn. :P
<phantasmoholic-> I feel I have a solid grasp on things in Linux that most windows users would never understand, and even with that, I still can't make it do what I want
<Dr_Willis> But then again  Trick #1 - "Learn how to learn"
<pancakelizard> where is the XF86Config section?
<jetscreamer> section?
<fluxt> Dr_Willis, but win has gui nobrainers. how easy is that! not that you can do as much..
<firstent> fluxt i did everything in the wik page to install java, but it isnt working
<Dr_Willis> pancakelizard,  Huh?
<sit1> hi, anybody here knows a reference or two on how to customize (or even better, create) ubuntu install cd??? :-/ i've been searching on google but can't find spesifically what i need, perhaps wrong keyword???
<Mosi> Dr_Willis: Linux is harder to use ifyou don't know anything, but actually *learning* it is way easier. because things have a logical construction, and standards. Windows totally does not >:(
<phantasmoholic-> fluxt: Right now there is only 1 major thing, dual monitors wont work
<Dr_Willis> fluxt,  untill it breaks.
<pancakelizard>  Put the following modeline in your XF86Config in the Monitors section, and add it to your active modes in the Screen section
<Dr_Willis> pancakelizard,  xorg uses xorg.conf :P
<jetscreamer> pancakelizard: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phantasmoholic-> fluxt: when I sit down and see the boot screen, I can just feel the jail cell of the single monitor if I boot linux, so I always go to windows
<pancakelizard> oh ok thanks.
<Dr_Willis> older X uses that other file.
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, hmm well a lot of cards aren't supported in linux that way :( google lists a few. search?
<Dr_Willis> Jail Cell of the Single Monitor?
<pancakelizard> sorry this is the first version of linux ive actually liked and i trying to learn stuff while i go.
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<fluxt> firstent, what exactly isn't working?
<Dr_Willis> I use Dual monitors on my Nvidia card.
<phantasmoholic-> fluxt: My card is supported for it, even has a psuedo xinerama that suppots 3d on both monitors, other people have it working, I try to do what they do, and it doesn't work for me
<Dr_Willis> but with the mutipal Desktop features I dont really need the extra monitors.
<firstent> fluxt when i get in a java page it doesnt displey
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, yeah i've been there, i hear you
<sit1> is anybody here knows a reference or two on how to customize (or even better, create) ubuntu install cd??? :-/ i've been searching on google but can't find spesifically what i need, perhaps wrong keyword???
<phantasmoholic-> Dr_Willis: I'm already addicted to multiple monitors, once you have used two you can never go back to one
<MoebiuxRAMONE> HEY HO LETS GO
<loco> w00t ramones
<fluxt> firstent, paste output of.. java --version
<Dr_Willis> Ive had very odd issues with windows and Mulp. Monitors as well.. its just the whole os 'world/programers' dont seem to think people use them much.
<cge> sit1: Maybe you should ask on the forums? No one ever seems to answer advanced questions like that here.
<pancakelizard> ok in the monitor section, it has my correct hardware listed. is there a way to change the aspect ratio then?
<bosco> tar xvf jasper-1_701_0_vmspatch.tar
<firstent> fluxt already done
<sit1> owh, ok... thanks
<MoebiuxRAMONE> EU LOCO
<MoebiuxRAMONE> DE DONDE SO
<silvaran> pancakelizard: Got some measuring tape?
<firstent> hey moe, the channel didnt work
<fluxt> firstent, so it works, just not in firefox?
<pancakelizard> no i dont
<phantasmoholic-> fluxt: I would also say my Wirless is a problem, but I can get it working with ndiswrapper in Breezy
<loco> yo hablo un poco espanol, pero you soy de las EEUU
<firstent> fluxt do u thing that it would be better if i restart??
<firstent> fluxt the pc
<MoebiuxRAMONE> OK
<Relkin> Anyone have any knowledge about LVM2 support in the Ubuntu Live CD?
<Mosi> can anyone help me fix XMMS?
<phantasmoholic-> fluxt: But it looks like Dapper is going to switch in a kernel module, bcm43xx, that does not look like it works so well, and ruin my ndiswrapper ease
<silvaran> pancakelizard: Under 'Section "Monitor"' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can add a line like this: "DisplaySize 345 271"
<fluxt> phantasmoholic-, heres an idea, look as linux as a huge howto get stuff to go time fun for all thingy
<firstent> fluxt i will restart the pc, because Flash isnt working neughter
<silvaran> pancakelizard: Where 345 is 345 millimetres (width) and the other one is the height.  Hence the measuring tape :).
<pancakelizard> oh ok i see
<fluxt> firstent, if you think it'll help
<pancakelizard> what you're saying
<silvaran> pancakelizard: It might help fix font issues and aspect ratios while watching movies (or TV).
<Mosi> does anyone know XMMS well?
<Relkin> silveran:  I thought those were pixel values, not mm measurements?
<silvaran> but it's not going to have any effect on resolution.
<Dr_Willis> Mosi,  cant say that ive had any probmels with xmms.
<silvaran> Relkin: They seem like awfully strange pixel values :).
<foampeace> xmms
<Mosi> Dr_Willis: thanks, that makes mine work better :P
<Dr_Willis> Wide Screen Desktop Monitors seem tobe getting more common. :P
<Dr_Willis> which is good.
<Dr_Willis> Mosi,  you COULD ask a real question.
<foampeace> my hardward i think is crap...WHY
<thrice`> anyone have fgrlx and dapper ?
<Dr_Willis> thrice`,  it works on my laptop. I just followed the !ati wiki
<Relkin> silveran: I never said they were correct values ;)  Also, it's late for me and I'm stressing cuz my hd on my redhat server is crashing and I can't seem to find a repair utility that works with LVM2 (can't access the LVM2 when it's not mounted)
<loco> gnite
<thrice`> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<phantasmoholic-> thrice`: is that the ATI binary driver
<silvaran> Relkin: Nasty stuff...
<thrice`> I thought I did :(
<phantasmoholic-> thrice': you wouldn't happen to be using the dual head feature of your card would you??
<foampeace> is it common for the system to do kernel panics sometimes
<thrice`> phantasmoholic-: nope
<Relkin> silv: I know.  I'm not going to be using LVM2 again, unless I'm running RAID5 arrays, and then I would not need the LVM ;)
<silvaran> foampeace: Nope :(
<Mosi> Dr_Willis: ok, so, the other day i went to install Busybox just for educational purposes. It said it had to delete my linux kernel image to do it, so i made sure i had symlinks so my boot loader could boot off an old version of the kernel. Sure enough, this morning i had to run off 2.6.10-6-powerpc kernel. I discovered that XMMS worked under this kernel. After i reinstalled 2.6.12-10-powerpc-smp and booted off that, XMMS no longer worked.
<Mosi>  any thoughts?
<silvaran> Relkin: Yeah, my configs have never been complex enough for me to even look at LVM.
<Relkin> silvaran: RH defaults to dropping EVERYTHING into an LVM
<Relkin> ugh
<foampeace> i wanna go live in the forest the computer is cheap and flaky :<
<chomsky> k... well can anybody even tell me WHY Ubuntu would automaticly "update" to Edubuntu... and if its reversable?
<silvaran> foampeace: Trees don't bring you porn :)
<Dr_Willis> Mosi,  sounds more like a sound device
<Relkin> silvaran: I didn't know better at first... now I do.  DOH!
<Dr_Willis> Mosi,  sounds more like a sound device  'issue' not a an xmms one.
<phantasmoholic-> chomsky: you changed all your source's to edubuntu sources and did a dist-upgrade?
<foampeace> silvaran: i dont want to take the computer back
<silvaran> phantasmoholic-: I thought edubuntu was in the same repository, just a different virtual package?
<foampeace> silvaran: but its crashing and flaky
<chomsky> no... brand new install... everythign went well till i logged into gnome...
<Mosi> Dr_Willis: that could well be. However, Rythmbox Music Player works fine, and did under the oldkernel. Do you know what the difference is between what the two players use, so i can get an idea where to start looking for a fix?
<silvaran> chomsky: What does "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" get you?
<chomsky> good question... i'll give it a go
<firstent> fluxt didnt work, nor flash or java
<foampeace> why would a computer be flaky? bargain bin cpus?
<foampeace> bad yeild cpus?
<mdmkolbe> This may be slightly OT, but I can't think of any other unbiased places to ask.  I would like to put the /etc of my ubuntu install under version control.  Can anyone recomend a version control system that would be good for that? SVN? darcs?
<highvoltage> what is nexenta?
<silvaran> Mosi: I haven't used xmms in ages, but it has its own code for piping sound to the hardware (and might even be set to use the deprecated OSS drivers).  Rhythmbox uses gstreamer which I believe favors the new ALSA system.  I would suggest checking the sound settings in XMMS and trying different output devices (esd/alsa/oss) until you find one that (hopefully) works.
<fluxt> firstent, ls /usr/java/jre -ld
<chomsky> heh... cant even get a terminal
<chomsky> ah there it is
<Mosi> silvaran: thanks much, i'll try that
<silvaran> mdmkolbe: I'm sure you could get just about any version control system to work with it... my money would be on Subversion, but that's a personal preference.
<silvaran> mdmkolbe: I've no experience with that sort of thing, but you might want to find a filesystem or something with built-in versioning so you don't have to remember to commit after every change you want logged in the repo.
<Mosi> silvaran: ^_^ wow, that was easy. I didn't know ALSA was better than OSS, thanks :)
<darkfires> alsa is much better
<darkfires> clearer
<MoebiuxRAMONE> COMMUNITY: what decodes should i need to waacht mpeg files (video) on ubuntu live
<silvaran> Mosi: No problem... I think technically it's "better" now (I've had enormous pains with alsa in the past while it was maturing), but OSS is deprecated in the kernel.
<mdmkolbe> silvaran: do such things exist under linux?  any names I could search for?
<MoebiuxRAMONE> what decoders should i download
<propagandhi> MoebiuxRAMONE: no decodes
<fluxt> firstent, depending on where you installed java.. on mine... cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/java/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so
<propagandhi> MoebiuxRAMONE: but some codecs
<chomsky> silvaran: root@fuckbox:/home/chomsky# apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chomsky> Reading package lists... Done
<chomsky> Building dependency tree... Done
<chomsky> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<chomsky> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 24 not upgraded.
<propagandhi> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<MoebiuxRAMONE> ok
<silvaran> mdmkolbe: Honestly I have no idea... you could google for a few keywords like "filesystem" and "versioning" with "linux", and possibly just throw VMS in there for fun (iirc, it has/had a filesystem that does that sort of thing automatically), but no guarantees.
<silvaran> chomsky: That sucks... I wonder if you had a look at the edubuntu upgrading instructions (how to go from ubuntu to edubuntu) if it might give you a clue as to what happened and how to undo it...
<chomsky> ok
<TestDummy> Hey, is there a way to get that update icon to go away?
<silvaran> fuckbox... what a great hostname :)
<MoebiuxRAMONE> what plugins should i install for it and were to find them
<MoebiuxRAMONE> (some url )
<chomsky> :D
<TestDummy> (Without actually updating like it is begging me to)
<chomsky> yeah... i treat my PC how it needs to be treated :D
<MoebiuxRAMONE> propagandhi
<MoebiuxRAMONE> DO U KNOW HOW
<firstent> fluxt if did everything exactly as the wikipage, but i changed username by roman i instaled in
<Grark> Ok something weird.
<Grark> a couple of applications refuse to launch
<Grark> when they were working earlier tonight
<Grark> namely azareus and vmare
<Mosi> Can anyone tell me why my range of sound output seems to be remarkably lower in Linux than it is in OS X? I've looked at all the possible throttles in the volume control panel, and on XMMS itself, but i can't seem to find anything throttled way down
<fluxt> firstent, does the plugin exist?.. ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplug*
<firstent> fluxt let me try
<MoebiuxRAMONE> somebody send me wich plugings do i need to play mpehg in totem player
<volCOM_b0i> Mosi, have you tried alsamixer in a terminal?
<firstent> i get this
<firstent> fluxt i get this
<firstent> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 2006-03-13 00:19 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<Mosi> volCOM_b0i: yeah. i just checkd again, and it's all up
<firstent> sorry about that
<fluxt> firstent, select the sun java plugin via... sudo update-alternatives --config java
* fluxt throws his hands up in the air and goes outside for a smoke
<volCOM_b0i> I have never had this problem. Sorry.  I have now clue.
<volCOM_b0i> no^
<bradd_> hello everyone
<MoebiuxRAMONE> fluxt
<bradd_> how do I get that 3ddestop to run after i download it???
* fluxt looks at MoebiuxRAMONE while holding his hands in the air
<MoebiuxRAMONE> which plugings do i need to play mpeg in the totem player
<volCOM_b0i> 3ddesk in terminal
* fluxt goes outside
<_jason> ubotu: tell MoebiuxRAMONE about multimedia
<bradd_> I have to type that in everytime?
<volCOM_b0i> you can bind a key to it :)
<bradd_> hmm
<volCOM_b0i> i use xbindkeys
<bradd_> aight, thanx
<behrooz> is there any skype version for ubuntu and if so where do i get it? thanks :)
<bradd_> an is there a way to play MP3???
<GigaClon> !skype
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<MoebiuxRAMONE> gotcha jason
<volCOM_b0i> search Mp3 in synaptic and download all the mpeg and mp3 codecs.  AmaroK is great as a player.
<MoebiuxRAMONE> with this already is half problem gone
<volCOM_b0i> Xmms is like older winamps.
<rishi> hi
<rishi> hope everyone's well...i am not
<rishi> i have a problem
<rishi> could someone help me
<bradd_> now how do I get Xbindkeys to run???
<firstent> fluxt are i back?
<mikebot> why is it that in openoffice, when i select text that is double spaced and press ctrl+1, it makes it bold, size 16 font, and removes justification?
<fluxt> firstent, well you have the plugin installed, it should work
<behrooz> thanks, but seems too complicated for me :(
<MoebiuxRAMONE> wich is the massive choice ---------> amarock or xmms
<anto9us> rishi, possibly, just ask your question, if someone knows, they'll answer :)
<MoebiuxRAMONE> decide
<sarra> xmms is based on winamp, you decide how good that is :P
<volCOM_b0i> in terminal type xbindkeys, it will tell you how to make a config file
<firstent> fluxt i installed everything, but now i thing i have to link it with firefox
<rishi> So i was trying to install Gentoo before breezy...big mistake.  I have GRUB installed from that attempt
<rishi> but it doesn't recognize windows
<mikebot> also, when i open banshee, it says starting banshee in the bottom, but nothing opens, anyone help me with that?
<rishi> so it only boots ubuntu
<fluxt> firstent, what you showed me shows that it is
<rishi> how do i make it recognize windows?
<lemix> Anyone familiar with the NeverWinter Nights installation Help me??? with the mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding
<rishi> the big thing...is that there is a chance i installed grub to MBR...which i think might be a bad thing.
<firstent> fluxt so suppoustly it is working?
<MoebiuxRAMONE> so people enroled for xmms???
<fluxt> firstent, should do
<MoebiuxRAMONE> will be this one then
<behrooz> does anyone use skype on his ubuntu?
<GigaClon> the easiest way is to reformat the entire drive, and install windows first
<behrooz> where do i get the install?
<lemix> skype? you can install that on ubuntu?
<GigaClon> yeah
<fluxt> i guess someone like me should get enthusiastic and write a script to automate java and flash installs
<behrooz> i m asking...
<rishi> that's what i was afraid of, but i don't want to do that...i'm willing to mess with shit if i have to?
<GigaClon> !tell Lemix about skype?
<volCOM_b0i> Yup, mount your windows drive, and save data, and reinstall it all...
<lemix> Has anyone ever installed a SLINGBOX on his ubuntu
<lemix> ??
<MoebiuxRAMONE> were ar u from fluxt
<fluxt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<anto9us> rishi, boot off your windows disk and fixmbr then see this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rishi> okay
<rishi> but how do i boot off my windows disk
<fluxt> i'm from the land of oz
<rishi> do you mean by the cd
<bons> hi y'all. i'm interested in contributing to/learning a bit more about the linux kernel.  i've signed up for the kernel janitors mailing list and i hope to be contributing patches soon.  my test bed for linux development is a ubuntu breezy install, but im having issues grabbing the latest kernel snapshot using cogito.  could someone point me in the direction of a *good* tutorial or just tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<anto9us> rishi, yes, the cd
<lemix> how do you get past the """mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding""" installing NWN
<firstent> fluxt it is working now
<MoebiuxRAMONE> so youre dorothy !!!!
<firstent> fluxt thank u very much, and sorry if ive been bothering too much
<bradd_> ok I entered "xbindkeys --defaults > /home/bradd/.xbindkeysrc" into the terminal..... is that what i was supposed to do?? it didn't give me an error that time....
<firstent> MoebiuxRAMONE which is the spanish channel?
<fluxt> firstent, wow, np :)
<Fitzsimmons> can someone please explain to me how to use deskbar applet?  I installed the package but I'm not entirely sure what to do now, since there's no binary
<MoebiuxRAMONE> i should advertise u Q NO HAY NI UNA PUTA ALMA ALLI A ESTA HORA
<MoebiuxRAMONE> pero vas al server ...
<MoebiuxRAMONE> join channel
<volCOM_b0i> ok now edit the .xbindkeysrc in ~/
<MoebiuxRAMONE> y luego le das ubuntu.es
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<firstent> is it #ubuntu.es
<MoebiuxRAMONE> OK
<bons> when i try to do a cg-pull of the 2.6 branch, it complains about every tag having a different source. (obsolete tag?)
<fluxt> firstent, and did you get flash working?
<MoebiuxRAMONE> nop
<MoebiuxRAMONE> wishin just
<firstent> fluxt yes
<firstent> fluxt what else should i get?
<bradd_> what is ~/? do I enter that in terminal or something?
<volCOM_b0i> bradd, type in terminal, gedit /etc/bradd/.xbindkeysrc
<volCOM_b0i> oops
<bradd_> Im sorry.... Im new @ this
<volCOM_b0i> /home/bradd/xbindkeysrc
<Agent_bob> whale crap,  here i am again.
<volCOM_b0i> ~/ this will put you in your /home/bradd/ folder
<zack_> hi, im wondering were i can edit the " bootstring "
<anto9us> Fitzsimmons, right click an empty space on your panel, add to panel, select deskbar
<MoebiuxRAMONE> well carpe diem etcetera ad nauseum
<Agent_bob> bradd_  the tild ~ always expands to your home directory,    or should always expand to that maybe i should say.
<MoebiuxRAMONE> dum loquimir etcetera
<MoebiuxRAMONE> chau
<lemix> can anyone help me solve a problem with running neverwinter nights, console error: mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding
<Fitzsimmons> anto9us: thanks.
<volCOM_b0i> sorry bradd, it is.  gedit /home/bradd/.xbindkeysrc
<MoebiuxRAMONE> firstent i got ur mail !!!
<MoebiuxRAMONE> got mine
<bradd_> k
<Fitzsimmons> wow
<Fitzsimmons> I've only used it for 10 seconds
<Fitzsimmons> but I can see how it is sweet
<anto9us> :)
<RossH> hmmm anyone know any reason why i can't get dapper 4 live to run right....my screen just goes blank.....i'm using a geforce card
<bradd_> ok, how do I set up a key to do something?
<volCOM_b0i> look at how it binds keys to open programs, and at the bottom make one that will open 3ddesk
<anto9us> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Fitzsimmons> the beagle search doesn't appear to be working though
<firstent> MoebiuxRAMONE not
<firstent> MoebiuxRAMONE give it to me
<lemix> can anyone help me solve a problem with running neverwinter nights, console error: mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding??
<volCOM_b0i> brad you can enter something like this
<volCOM_b0i> "3ddesk"
<firstent> fluxt have u set ureevolution mail account?
<volCOM_b0i> control + d + release
<volCOM_b0i> then when you hold control and push d, it will run 3ddesk
<Agent_bob> lemix  sorry, not i.
<Agent_bob> just wanted you to know you weren't being ignored.
<lemix> well i didnt know there for a second
<lemix> so thanks
<lemix> God, Ive been through forums in the past hour
<Agent_bob> lemix have you asked in #linuxhelp ?
<mike0002> will objectdock work over vnc?
<lemix> no
<Agent_bob> lemix have you asked in ##linux ?
<lemix> no too
<volCOM_b0i> ok, bradd, after you have added that to your xbindkeysrc file, you need to restart xbindkeys.  type, sudo killall xbindkeys  then run xbindkeys again and see if it works
<lemix> i will go there
<mike0002> lol
<mike0002> that would be pretty sweet if it did
<mike0002> so no 3d stuff works over vnc then?
<Agent_bob> either of those might be a good place when no one seems to be here that knows.
<mike0002> which vnc server program is the best
<mike0002> and which should i install
<fluxt> firstent, no
<firstent> fluxt do u download ure mails to ure pc?
<jmworx> Just read the report about the nasty root passwd bug. Any idea what I don't seem to be affected (installed 5.10 from scratch)
<fluxt> mike0002, realvnc works
<Agent_bob> anyone know the minimum packages required for an x interface ?
<fluxt> firstent, not anymore, if i did, i'd use thunderbird
<fluxt> Agent_bob, dependancies get installed automatically..
<firstent> does it works with ubuntu?
<bradd_> ok, i entered Killall in terminal.... then it gave me a list.... is that right?
<Agent_bob> no help
<firstent> fluxt does it works with ubuntu?
<volCOM_b0i> has anyone gotten hotway to work for hotmail using thunderbird?
<Madpilot> jmworx: the fix for that has already happened
<thomas`> is there a disk cleanup in ubuntu? to clean any unneccasary files? kindalike windows disk cleanup. i
<julianobastos> how do i install gtk from apt-get?
<jean> hi
<volCOM_b0i> bradd you have to type, killall xbindkeys
<volCOM_b0i> then type xbindkeys to run it again,a nd then try it
<Agent_bob> is twm still the lightest wm ?
<fluxt> firstent, yes, you can download it from mozilla.org perhaps there's a package
<bradd_> ok, I need to get use to this shit... I just got it today.... sorry im a noob
<Viper2026> hey, does anyone know how to get xvid files to playback in totem?
<alekz> hi i cant remove php4 because of this error: E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<firstent> fluxt ok thanls
<mike0002> is there a way to tell what package versions apt is giving me?
<volCOM_b0i> we've all been there bradd haha
<mike0002> cause tightvnc uses video drivers in only since 1.3x
<fluxt> firstent, npz, you don't have to use it, evolution? might be better. i just use what i know works
<bradd_> it didn't work..... damn
<volCOM_b0i> "3ddesk"
<firstent> fluxt i couldnt set evolution
<volCOM_b0i> control + k + release
<volCOM_b0i> enter those two lines
<jmworx> Madpilot: OK, I forgot I had patched my system a few hours ago :-)
<fluxt> Viper2026, apt-cache showpkg <packagename>
<volCOM_b0i> that binds control and k to 3ddesk
<bradd_> do I enter "control + d" in the::: *.xbindkeyssrc (~) - gedit::: window that opens?
<fluxt> firstent, ok. i don't even know what it is :)
<bradd_> and then "3ddesk"
<volCOM_b0i> when you type, gedit .xbindkeysrc
<firstent> ha ha ha
<volCOM_b0i> a window will open, it will be a text file
<fluxt> but i have it installed!
<bradd_> uh huh
<volCOM_b0i> at the end of the file enter this
<Viper2026> fluxt, i need to find a package that has the xvid decoder
<volCOM_b0i> "3ddesk"
<volCOM_b0i> control + d + release
<volCOM_b0i> and save it
<bradd_> ok ok, i had it backwards
<fluxt> firstent, evolution looks very straight forward to me
<firstent> but im not sure how to add my acounts
<volCOM_b0i> now killall xbindkeys again, and run it again by typing xbindkeys and see if it works
<bradd_> do I have to add those "#" sings?
<volCOM_b0i> no thos will comment it out
<bradd_> signs*
<fluxt> Viper2026, libxvidcore4
<Viper2026> thanks
<Agent_bob> in most configuration syntax in linux  # means ignore  to the system.
<fluxt> Viper2026, apt-cache search <packagenamepartial>
<Viper2026> ok
<sumon> Hi , I am facing a big problem to setup ndiswrapper
<Viper2026> libxvidcore4 is giving me a not found error though
<fluxt> it might be in the multiverse
<fluxt> !multiverse
<michael117> I've had ubuntu installed on my computer and soon after I installed it, I configured sound to work on some program, but not all. Now after a few months, I have come back to ubuntu and forgot how I configured sound to work before, but would like to have the same sound settings universally apply to all programs on my machine
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sumon> When I do apt update i get a lot error
<Spec> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mike0002> how can i find out what version of a package apt is giving me
<fluxt> sumon, did you use.. sudo apt-get update  ..???
<jmworx> Madpilot: Actually, the last update I did was before the fix appeared. Yet, my system is unaffected (although another one was).
<Spec> oo, that's cool
<Spec> mike0002: once it's installed, or before it's installed?
<mike0002> before
<mike0002> or after
<Spec> mike0002: apt-cache showpkg <package>
<sumon> yes but still error msg
* mike0002 installs tightvncserver
<fluxt> sumon, please share the error message with the chan
<sumon> I am really tired about ubuntu .it's so tulf
<Viper2026> fluxt, i found libxvidcore4 and installed it, but totem still won't play my xvids
<sumon> How can I do that
<fluxt> sumon, then perhaps you should use the synaptic gui
<thrice`> hrm...I thought dapper was suppose to have gnome 2.14
<bradd_> well I saved the canges and quit, then restarted xbindkeys and it didn't work
<mike0002> Fatal server error:
<mike0002> could not open default font 'fixed'
<mike0002> wtf does that mean? in tightvncserver trying to run it
<michael117> How can I configure sound settings to work universally on all apps?
<Agent_bob> sumon generally with copy and paste...
<bradd_> #"3ddesk"
<bradd_> #  Control + d
<mike0002> is there a default fonts package lol?
<bradd_> is that right?
<volCOM_b0i> take out #
<fluxt> Viper2026, i got this uber cool script that installed all the good video stuff.. i just have to remember the name...
<elkbuntu> thrice`, afaik it will, they're just waiting on it to be fully released or something
<volCOM_b0i> the # will comment that line out, and make it not work.
<Viper2026> yeah, i could use that :D
<sumon> Actually I need to setupndiswrapper to set up my wirless internet
<bradd_> ok
<sumon> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mi rrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/u buntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary -i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sumon> 
<michael117> How can I configure sound settings to work universally on all apps?
<sumon> I get this msg
<thrice`> elkbuntu: yes, I knwo it will; just thoguht dapper was supposed to as of flight 5
<elkbuntu> uboty tell sumon about paste
<elkbuntu> ubotu tell sumon about paste
<Agent_bob> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<bradd_> Alright, thanks volCOM
<elkbuntu> thrice`, there is a possibility dapper will be delayed, there might be another flight. meanwhile, dapper discussions should occur in #ubuntu+1
<Agent_bob> michael117 see ubotu ^
<volCOM_b0i> no problem
<pancakelizard> is there an easy way to change the aspect ratio?
<RossH> hmmm anyone know any reason why i can't get dapper 4 live to run right....my screen just goes blank.....i'm using a geforce card
<Viper2026> fluxt, i have to go afk, if you find the script's name, please pm it to me
<sumon> I sent it in pastein
<sumon> did u get it?
<fluxt> Viper2026, automatix google it
<frank23> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Madpilot> !tell fluxt about automatix
<fluxt> !tell Viper2026 about automatix
<xanavim> overkill
<elkbuntu> i'd reckon
<pancakelizard> hello?
<Viper2026> thanks
<fluxt> hey, the thing works
<allisfree> i configured mldonkey-server as a service, but it cant start on booting or manually(/etc/init.d/mldonkey-server start)
<kRaKoN> hi there
<pancakelizard> is there an easy way to change the aspect ratio?
<sumon> fluxt r u with me
<pancakelizard> its at 4x3 but i have a widescreen so i want to put it at 16x9
<MOEBIOUXRamone> PLEASE
<fluxt> sumon, huh?
<mike0002> anyone know whats up with fonts?
<yugo> salut
<yugo> ????
<MOEBIOUXRamone> help me fluxt----- how do i mount a floopy drive
<fluxt> sumon, oh i dont always read stuff that doesn't have my name in it
<mike0002> Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<Agent_bob> ok so now i spend an hour updating the sources list.......  then 8 hours on the download,  just to find out that it wond work on my hardware....  sounds about right.
<fluxt> MOEBIOUXRamone, ask the chan
<mike0002> where do i get default font 'fixed'?
<sumon> fluxt , actually i don't know what is next
<MOEBIOUXRamone> how do i mount the floppy drive on linux
<Agent_bob> xfs running mike0002
<Frogzoo> MOEBIOUXRamone: install fdutils
<mike0002> yes
<Agent_bob> ?
<mike0002> xfs is installed
<mike0002> dunno if its running
<MOEBIOUXRamone> how - i dont manage this so much
<bradd_> Is there a way to run OSX on Linux???
<sumon> fluxt , i just sent in pastein my problem
<mike0002> yeah xfs is running
<katz> mounting a floppy drive from the terminal: sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<fluxt> sumon, link?
<mike0002> is there something i oculd install to fix this?
<Agent_bob> MOEBIOUXRamone    sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/disk        assuming /mnt/disk is a dir.
<bradd_> Mac OSX on Linux using an AMD cpu
<Agent_bob> katz types faster than i do....
<mike0002> where do i get default font 'fixed'?
<Agent_bob> oh my and i'm lagging 13 seconds also....
<pancakelizard> ok, so do i take it nobody wants to tell me?
<darkfires> bradd_ maybe in vmware
<MOEBIOUXRamone> sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/flop
<darkfires> bradd_ but you can do it for sure using pearpc
<bradd_> what
<darkfires> osx
<bradd_> what's that*
<MOEBIOUXRamone> but i must specify t file system
<darkfires> what's what?
<bradd_> pearpc huh
<darkfires> powerpc emulator
<katz> MOEBIOUXRamone, if auto doesn't work for you, you might want to try 'vfat' or 'msdos'
<mike0002> Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script. where is this?
<katz> the -t option sets the filesystem
<mike0002> what is the correct font path?
<Agent_bob> <mike0002> where do i get default font 'fixed'? <--- type  chkfont<tab>     and see if it's not already installed.
<bradd_> hmm......... then what is that vmware???
<fluxt> does anyone else have the problem where they don't see what people are typing unless they type your name first?
<Agent_bob> <MOEBIOUXRamone> -t auto is redundant.
<mike0002> chkfont not installed
<katz> seems so, agent_bo
<katz> seems so, agent_bob, i mean
<bet0x> damn
<Frogzoo> MOEBIOUXRamone: 'sudo apt-get install fdutils ; sudo mkdir /mnt ; sudo fdutilsconfig ; fdmount'
<bet0x> Gnome crash wen i change a Theme
<darkfires> vmware is a pc emulator
<bet0x> :P
<Madpilot> fluxt: which IRC app are you using?
<Agent_bob> <tab>   the tab key.... tab completion...
<duplex-> darkfires:  No it's not.  It's a virtualizer.  There's a difference.
<fluxt> Madkiss, xchat
<fluxt> Madpilot, even... xchat
<robert11> hello ubunters
<darkfires> duplex-: you're absolutely right, but i can't be bothered to explain what a virtualizer is.
<Madpilot> fluxt: odd - try quiting & restarting xchat
<duplex-> darkfires:  Yeah sorry for the symantics :-/
<fluxt> Madpilot, why?
<edaniel> Hi, a friend gave me ubuntu 5.10 and I tried the live cd, but unfortunately it "failed to start the X server"--it said  "it is likely that it is not set up correctly." Does someone know what I should do to make it start?
<duplex-> darkfires:  semantics, rather.
<MOEBIOUXRamone> frogzoo please type me the right command
<darkfires> :)
<Madpilot> fluxt: because restarting often cures odd behaviours :P
<bradd_> do you know anyone who has doen it???
<pancakelizard> chicken salda
<Agent_bob> i need to just leave until my lag time is lower....    i don't think i'm helping anything with this much lag.
<robert11> hi ana
<Frogzoo> MOEBIOUXRamone: what do you want, special treatment? see above ^^^
<mike0002> how come /etc/vnc.conf is all commented out... is it no longer used?
<fluxt> Madpilot, i don't get you
<MOEBIOUXRamone> ok
<bradd_> and I installed a Nvidia driver for my VGA card and it's still choppy... is there a way I can.... fix that???
<ana> hi robert11
<mike0002> and how come apache2.2 isnt listed in apt?
<darkfires> bradd http://www.engadget.com/2005/08/04/os-x-running-on-a-tcpa-tpm-free-x86-pc/
<Madpilot> fluxt: exit XChat, restart it, and see if it keeps doing the odd behaviour, that's all
<robert11> apache2 is listed in apr
<robert11> apt
<mike0002> apache2.2 isnt tho
<fluxt> bradd_, did you read the nvidia readme, check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<fluxt> Madpilot, what odd behaviour?
<Frogzoo> !tell MOEBIOUXRamone about floppy
<pancakelizard> don't eat chicken salad
<Madpilot> fluxt: "does anyone else have the problem where they don't see what people are typing unless they type your name first?" <-- that one
<robert11> Why not...
<robert11> whats wrong with chicken saled
<fluxt> yeah, as in it's not highlight in red text therefore slips by unnoticed by my uncaring eye
<pancakelizard> because i've asked like 4 times about changing the aspext ratio and no one will answer me.
<edaniel> Hi, sorry to interrupt, but: does anyone know that error?
<edaniel> above
<robert11> Aspect ration from what to what?
<robert11> ratio
<ana> i have no idea what is going on
<pancakelizard> 4*3 to 16*9
<robert11> It's a good question
<Frogzoo> ana: makes 2 of us ;)
<mastertsunami> i'm highly confused.
<Madpilot> !tell pancakelizard about fixres
<MOEBIOUXRamone> sudo mkdir /mnt
<fluxt> Frogzoo, more like 5M of us
<mike0002> is postfix internet configuration local mail or mail used by the mailing functions in php
<robert11> In X config you can select the ratio in pixels
<balay> !tell balay about fixres
<mike0002> like could i send mail to the internet through postfix?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> sudo mkdir /mnt
<MOEBIOUXRamone> cannot create directory `/mnt': File exists
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Frogzoo
<robert11> well /mnt does exist
<elkbuntu> mike0002, yes you can send mail to localhost.localdomain addresses
<katz> that should be mkdir /mnt/floppy
<robert11> do you want to create something under /mnt like /mnt/foo
<MOEBIOUXRamone> ok
<katz> if you want to mount your floppy to /mnt/floppy
<MOEBIOUXRamone> got t url
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thanks
<ana> bye!!!
<robert11> bye anna
<katz> in ubuntu, everything is under /media, so you might want to create the directory under /media, i.e. /media/floppy, you will have to do 'sudo mkdir /media/floppy'
<Frogzoo> mike0002: indeed you can use postfix as an mta
<MOEBIOUXRamone> yes
<MOEBIOUXRamone> katz
<poningru> can everyone do me a favor go into a terminal and type in sudo apt-get update
<mike0002> so should i just leave it as localhost.localdomain or put in my domain name
<MOEBIOUXRamone> i have live vs - needing floopy
<Frogzoo> poningru: you load testing or what?
<DBO> hello
<poningru> Frogzoo: no dude security bug
<DBO> can someone point me to support for first timers?
<Frogzoo> poningru: ah, consider it done
<frank23> poningru: passwords laying around?
<Frogzoo> DBO: try the gnome getting started guide - click the 'lifesaver' icon on the task bar
<Madpilot> DBO: this is it
<DBO> Frogzoo
<DBO> Im a little behind that bit
<DBO> Im actually familiar with the Linux OS itself
<DBO> the main problem is getting to that phase
<katz> if you do not want to go typing in your terminal just to mount your floppy, edit your '/etc/fstab' file and add the following line: "/dev/fd0 /media/floppy auto user,noauto 0 0"
<Frogzoo> DBO: nonetheless - there's some good tips in the online docs
<robert11> If you know Linux but nor Gnome
<robert11> then look for things where you "think" they should be
<DBO> ok, I will look
<robert11> Not where they are in Windows
<Frogzoo> DBO: otherwise, try wiki.ubuntu.org
<katz> to edit /etc/fstab, type in the terminal "sudo nano /etc/fstab" or "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" (if you like gui)
<robert11> Gnome makes alot more sense than windows
<DBO> I just need install help, Im a bit worried about hosing my windows install
<Frogzoo> DBO: otherwise, try *wiki.ubuntu.com*
<DBO> however much I dislike windows, I do need it
<robert11> If you still need windows...
<sean> what packages do i need to download off synaptic to get wine working?
<fluxt> wine
<robert11> Go to vmware.com and download player for linux tar.gz version
<sean> that's it?
<poningru> frank23: exactly
<Frogzoo> DBO: if your windows is on the first partn, & you install to 2nd partition, the installer will play nicely
<robert11> install in home as sudo
<fluxt> anything else will install automagically sean
<ghost> sean: apt-get handles dependancies. if there are any, it'll let you know
<thoreauputic> possibly a better entry in fstab for floppies is /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  vfat    user,noauto,sync   0       0
<sean> nice automagically
<fluxt> :)
<Frogzoo> !tell thoreauputic about floppy
<DBO> Frogzoo, has there ever been issues with ubuntu messing up windows installs?
<Frogzoo> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<robert11> install windows in Vmware
<DBO> robert11, not an option, sorry
<DBO> thank you though
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: thanks, but my fstab entry for floppies works fine ;)
<Frogzoo> DBO: I'd be a liar if I said it never happened - but usually I think through ignorance/user error
<DBO> oh good, my two specialties
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: I never doubted it :D
<lck1> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: :-)
<Frogzoo> DBO: lol
<DBO> the wiki does not seem to have documentation on the install process
<DBO> or am I missing it?
<sean> if i download a package that's doesn't end with .deb how do I install it?
<DBO> oh wait
<DBO> I see it
<joevandyk> I've got a little network going with a windows box, ubuntu, and a mac.  All hooked up to a 10/100 switch.  File transfers (samba and scp) to and from the windows machine tops out at about 1.4MBps.  File transfers between the mac and ubuntu go at about 11MBps (the highest i can probably get).  Any ideas on what's wrong with Windows?  I swear it used to be faster.
<frank23> sean: how does it end?
<sean> tar.gz
<thoreauputic> sean: with rare exceptions, you don't need to do that
<Frogzoo> DBO: -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<thoreauputic> sean: which app ?
<intelikey> hey hey hey,  0 lag  :)
<sean> thoreauputic, like the latest version of nmap i think it was
<thoreauputic> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.81-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 558 kB, Installed size: 1900 kB
<intelikey> isn't there a 'multiverse' repo for hoary also ?
<robert11> Just curious.. Why is Vmware not an option?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: sure
<intelikey> i got uni,  but no multi,  ?
<sean> thoreauputic, cuz i read that some of the repositories didn't have the most up-to-date version
<lck1> anyone knows why i kept getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10112
<fluxt> robert11, because it's commercial
<phantasmoholic-> I think that it should be required that any Ubuntu user who figures out how to do something, must also spend an equal amount of time creating some documentation on how to do it again, so that other people will benifit
<lck1> im trying to make BitchX
<thoreauputic> intelikey: just add multiverse to each universe line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> phantasmoholic-: talk to ubotu
<robert11> Ah. But it is free
<intelikey> thoreauputic it is   .... universe multiverse        correct ?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: and update, of course
<thoreauputic> intelikey: yes
<joevandyk> phantasmoholic-, i think it should be required that if something requires documentation to do, it should probably be fixed.
<MOEBIOUXRamone> eu the bash send me an advertising asking me for the file system
<frank23> Ick1: you can get bitchX with synaptic you know?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Unable to mount the selected volume.:
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<intelikey> well it failed to update.   maybe a typo.   i do that you know.
<phantasmoholic-> joevandyk: I agree with you, thats why I never use any linux distribution that I install
<DBO> Foogzoo, the hardware support area in the wiki does not like my video card (nVidia 7800 GT), should I be worried?
<fluxt> joevandyk, unfortunately nothing seems so straight forward
<thoreauputic> intelikey: ah, yes, I've done that too ;-)
<Madpilot> phantasmoholic-: wiki.ubuntu.com - go nuts :P
<Frogzoo> !tell DBO about nvidia
<firstent> does any of u knows how to install the thunderbird??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<phantasmoholic-> Madpilot: I did, done, and do
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Frogzoo please eu the bash send me an advertising asking me for the file system ****Unable to mount the selected volume.***Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<Madpilot> phantasmoholic-: excellent
<thoreauputic> firstent:  sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<thoreauputic> :)
<lck1> anyone knows why i kept getting these errors, i was trying to 'make' BitchX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10112
<thoreauputic> firstent: ah - mozilla-thunderbird actually
<Madpilot> lck1: BitchX is in Ubuntu's Universe repo
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Frogzoo:  Frogzoo please eu the bash send me an advertising asking me for the file system ****Unable to mount the selected volume.***Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<intelikey> it seems to be working now so my lag time will go back up for a while....  i'll be back when it finishes.   (in a day or two.  heh)   dialup
<lck1> foreal
<thoreauputic> MOEBIOUXRamone: what command gave you that error ?
<Madpilot> lck1: have you enabled universe?
<thoreauputic> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1466 kB, Installed size: 6484 kB
<intelikey> Madpilot in ubuntu it's   'bitchx'  no caps   (hoary anyhow)
<bradd_> is there a way to get screenshots???
<firstent> thoreauputic it says that the the package wasnt found
<bradd_> really fast...please
<Madpilot> bradd_: hit the PrntScrn key
<lck1> oh man
<thoreauputic> firstent: then you need to enable repositories
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lck1> yes, i didn't even think about that
<lck1> installing now
<thoreauputic> firstent: see ubotu above
<MOEBIOUXRamone>  sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floopy
<MOEBIOUXRamone>  but after i create t dir of media/floopy
<firstent> thoreauputic ok
<phantasmoholic-> I'm on the verge of getting married, and am starting to realize I will not have many free blocks of hours to just sit at a computer and figure stuff out, I'm going to have to live a life of effeciency, and that might cut Linux out of my life completly
<mike0002> is there a way to do a sudo in winSCP?
<bradd_> I did that and it doesn't do anything
<thoreauputic> MOEBIOUXRamone: try pmount /media/floppy
<firstent> thoreauputic but it is the 1.0.7 version, there's a new onw
<DBO> is the hardware support list on the wiki up to date?
<Frogzoo> MOEBIOUXRamone: read this...
<phantasmoholic-> If I am only going to be able to have a couple hobbies, I definiatly dont want linux installation and configuration to be one of them ! =)
<bradd_> i opened gimp and pasted and nothing happened
<Frogzoo> !tell MOEBIOUXRamone about floppy
<thoreauputic> firstent: yes, the breezy version is the one that was current when breezy released
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thats life eating**fucking***marryng***divorcing***gettin sick and  dying
<MOEBIOUXRamone> THAnks FROGZOO
<Madpilot> bradd_: if you're running Gnome, pressing the Print Screen key should bring up a screenshot app
<firstent> thoreauputic ive downloaded the last one but o dont know how to install it
<nalioth> MOEBIOUXRamone: please watch your language in #ubuntu
<phantasmoholic-> Yah, in the past my life has been all about me, but now that I'm starting a family, its like a wake up call that now I wont be able to do that
<frank23> phantasmoholic-: Now that everything works, I find linux pretty boring. It just takes a while to get it right the first time
<thoreauputic> firstent: is there some pressing reason for needing the latest one?
<phantasmoholic-> frank23: I dream of having a linux installation that would be like that
<firstent> thoreauputic in the web page says that some bugs were fixed
<Madpilot> phantasmoholic-: Ubuntu seems to be that, for a lot of people
<nalioth> poningru: you about?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> mmm
<phantasmoholic-> Madpilot: Its my favorite so far
<poningru> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o poningru]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> poningru: be our guest
<MOEBIOUXRamone> time makes everything inussul
<MOEBIOUXRamone> inussual
<poningru> oh wow
<poningru> thanks
<bet0x> hum what is the correct way to add users on Ubuntu, i add a user from console, and in X some programs , like sudo, or audio dont work
<phantasmoholic-> I've been trying to get dual monitors working for 4 weeks and I'm about to give up
<nalioth> bet0x: System > Admin > users and groups is one way
<Madpilot> bet0x: only your first user has sudo ability, by default
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:poningru] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Dapper Drake Flight 5 is out: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Please open a terminal and run this command 'sudo apt-get update'
<bet0x> well, that a error so
<MOEBIOUXRamone> pmount /media/floppy
<bet0x> :P
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thoreapeutic: Error: invalid device /media/floppy (must be in /dev/)
<phantasmoholic-> I even tried reinstalling and using one of the dapper flight's
<Frogzoo> bet0x: you need to add new users to quite a few groups - eg audio for starters
<thoreauputic> MOEBIOUXRamone: odd, works here
<bet0x> Frogzoo, can u give your "id" for see the groups?
<phantasmoholic-> Its just nuts that you could put so much effort in to configuring one thing, and it still doesn't work, and there is no one that knows how to make it work
<thoreauputic> MOEBIOUXRamone:  what does    grep floppy /etc/fstab    say?
<bet0x> uid=1000(bet0x) gid=100(users) grupos=100(users)
<bet0x> ./exec -o id
<bet0x> :P
<firstent> thoreauputic do u think that i can install the old version and update it later?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o poningru]  by poningru
<Frogzoo> bet0x: just 'groups' perhaps
<frank23> phantasmoholic-: So I guess you already tried what's in the wiki as well as in the HOWTOs in the forums?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> ok lets see
<bet0x> Frogzoo, what u mean?
<bet0x> nalioth, i dont have that program :S
<DBO> ok, im off to mess up my PC, curse at myself, format it, and get it right the second time, thanks for the help =)
<thoreauputic> firstent: yes - you can update to dapper when it is released ( probably late April or so)
<thoreauputic> firstent: I'm sure the current breeezy version works fine :)
<Frogzoo> bet0x: run 'groups' & see what groups you're in - add the same groups for new users (must be an easier way though)
<firstent> thoreauputic ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:nalioth] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Dapper Drake Flight 5 is out: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Update your system using your favorite apt tool for the visible user password fix
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bet0x> users
<bet0x> im on that groun only
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Unable to mount the selected volume.:
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<MOEBIOUXRamone> it appear in the saving screen
<Frogzoo> MOEBIOUXRamone: are you sure the floppy's formatted?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> but in the bsah t command u gave didnt send error messages
<thoreauputic> MOEBIOUXRamone: I repeat:  what  does  grep floppy /etc/fstab  say  ?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> for sure
<bet0x> Frogzoo, i dont know the correct groups
<MOEBIOUXRamone> anything -- that means that allows everything
<chuckyp> Frogzoo: damn go to sleep.  Lol you've been here all day.
<Frogzoo> bet0x: that's why run groups to find out
<thoreauputic> MOEBIOUXRamone: if that grep returned nothing, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<MOEBIOUXRamone> but in the saving icon
<MOEBIOUXRamone> appears the error
<Frogzoo> chuckyp: lol - just got home
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Unable to mount the selected volume.:
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<bet0x> Frogzoo, look this:
<bet0x> users
<bet0x> i got only that from groups
<bet0x> ;)
<chuckyp> Frogzoo: I just got to work.
<Frogzoo> chuckyp: have fun :)
<Frogzoo> bet0x: run 'groups' from your initial user
<bet0x> i dont have "initial users", that is but i ask here :)
<bet0x> u got now? :)
<Frogzoo> bet0x: or just have a poke around in /etc/groups
<lck1> Madpilot, ok, BitchX is installed, and bitchx-gtk, but where can i find the gui?
<lck1> id even install bitchx-dev
<Frogzoo> bet0x: or just have a poke around in */etc/group*
<thoreauputic> lck1:  bitchx is a CLI IRC client
<MOEBIOUXRamone> mount t floopy is my only chance to dont lose what i just did all day here in linux
<bet0x> o damn, thanx Frogzoo , i never think on that
<bet0x> lolz
<MOEBIOUXRamone> and no talkin about mountin usb devices
<thoreauputic> lck1: it doesn't have a GUI as such
<firstent> thoreauputic what program do u use to burn cd, dvds?
<Frogzoo> MOEBIOUXRamone: mail it somewhere?
<thoreauputic> firstent: mostly gnomebaker, sometimes nautilus
<lck1> then what is gtk?
<thoreauputic> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 359 kB, Installed size: 1240 kB
<MOEBIOUXRamone> mmm is realliy lot of info
<nvicf> I'm having problems with my nvidia card because xorg goes with driver nv instead of nvidia (it hangs if I use nvidia) and if I try to load the nvidia driver it says it can't
<nvicf> any ideas?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> but it will be t only chance
<bet0x> uid=1000(lnx1) gid=1000(lnx1) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(lnx1)
<bet0x> damn
<MOEBIOUXRamone> i have a pretty bad mail account
<lck1> thoreauputic, then what is bitchx-dtk?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> that was my last resort - i was hoping this result
<thoreauputic> lck1:  apt-cache show bitchx-gtk  will tell you I guess (I don't use bitchx)
<MOEBIOUXRamone> but anyway ill mount it another day
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> anyone use e17 here ?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> have to read t documentation carefully
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thanks frogzoo
<bet0x> how i add more groups to my user
<bet0x> i delete my install user (default) and i dont remeber how put the groups now :S
<Frogzoo> bet0x: sudo gedit /etc/group   ?
<thoreauputic> bet0x: sudo adduser <you> <nameof group>
<thoreauputic> e.g.  sudo adduser peter audio
<MOEBIOUXRamone> help me fluxt----- how do i mount a floopy drive
<Sp4rKy> i've some specials issues with e17
<MOEBIOUXRamone> that would be a question for another day
<kditty> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MOEBIOUXRamone> CARPE DIEM ETCETERA AD NAUSEUM
<MOEBIOUXRamone> auff wiedderssen
<thoreauputic> MOEBIOUXRamone: try  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<MOEBIOUXRamone> last try
<firstent> thoreauputic what the different?
<thoreauputic> firstent: ?
<thoreauputic> firstent: you mean CD burning apps?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thoreapeutic:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<firstent> thoreauputic yes
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thats the message
<bet0x> well
<nvicf> hi, I have no experience with grub, but it keeps hanging, is the initrd file really necessary?what for?and how can I create it?I've been digging the mkinitrd docs and I can't make it works, any help?
<bet0x> we need a gui for this
<bet0x> or a "Ubuntu Add User"
<bet0x> :)
<thoreauputic> firstent: gnomebaker is  a dedicated CD burning app, nautilus has a built-in function under  burn:///
<bet0x> let me make one :PPP
<frank23> bet0x: there is a gui way to add users
<Whatsisname> bet0x there is a gui for it
<bet0x> name?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> horeauputic: did u see the error message
<thoreauputic> bet0x: there is a GUI
<Madpilot> bet0x: System -> Admin -> Users & Groups
<thoreauputic> bet0x: look under System- admin
<martinjh99> Is there a repo for OpenOffice 2.0.2???
<thoreauputic> bet0x: as Madpilot said .. :)
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thoreauputic: thanks dude  ill try  perhaps
<bet0x> Madpilot, i dont have that
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: MOEBIOUXRamone I think 'sudo mount /dev/fd/0 /media/floppy0'
<bet0x> im not on the group admin i think
<firstent> thoreauputic see u tomorrow
<bet0x> =)
<firstent> thoreauputic gotta sleep
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: I added the -t vfat because sometimes the file system recognition is a problem
<Frogzoo> MOEBIOUXRamone: it looks like that doc is wrong - the fstab entry should be '/dev/fd/0'  not '/dev/fd0'
<Madpilot> bet0x: are you logged w/ the first user account on this computer?
<shukhrat> Hello All
<thoreauputic> firstent: OK - sleep well
<MOEBIOUXRamone> Frogzoo: the same (in t bash still requiring th specification of the filesystem type
<bet0x> no Madpilot  i REMOVE the acct, i wanna fix that :)
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: wrong - /dev/fs0 is correct
<shukhrat> Dear all i would like connect to another lunix machine from my Ubuntu is it possible ?
<thoreauputic> * /dev/fd0
<Madpilot> bet0x: that's messier - I'm not sure how to recover - someone else will, though
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: of course
<bet0x> i manually modify the /etc/groups
<bet0x> i will rty now
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: what kind of connection?
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: TCP
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: erm...
<stikif> hi .. my rhythmbox won't play mp3s anymore .. it says "unable to open resource for writing" any ideas how to fix this
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: more specific please - ssh ?  What protocol ?
<Frogzoo> MOEBIOUXRamone: if you still can't get this to work, pastebin your mount command & the result, as well as the output of 'grep floppy /etc/fstab'
<MOEBIOUXRamone> in any of these ways looks like beein working
<MOEBIOUXRamone> perhaps, were a great help
<MOEBIOUXRamone> im sure that the missing error is here somewhere
<nvicf> how the hell do I create an initrd image for my new kernel?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> this things happens to us :amateurs
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: is it possible to connect to remote machine terminal
<MOEBIOUXRamone> im gonna print this docs and for sure it will be ending well
<MOEBIOUXRamone> at least this works for something else
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: if the remote machine runs openssh server, you can connect with  ssh
<MOEBIOUXRamone> practicing my bad bad englishh
<MOEBIOUXRamone> tengo poca practica in my english
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: i just want coonect to remote machine from my terminal i have root password real Ip adress
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: you don't want to connect as root normally.  ssh <remote IP> should connect you
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: ssh 214.125.125.25 it's all ?
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: assuming the machine is running ssh, yes
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: or if your user name is different,  ssh username@<IP number>
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: how i can coonect as a root
<shukhrat> Permission denied, please try again.
<shukhrat> shukhrat@217.21.102.194's password:
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: only if root login is allowed on the remote machine
<MOEBIOUXRamone> WELL THIS IS THE END OF MY ALMOST ENDLESS  FIRST IRC SESSION
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: obviously you need the right password ;-)
<MOEBIOUXRamone> dont know u but here in latinoamerica everybody is zzzzzzzzzzz
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: it's allowed (root)
<MOEBIOUXRamone> so i wont dissapoint anybody
<MOEBIOUXRamone> got lost
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: then ssh root@remoteIP   and give the root password
<z3r0x> I have a problem with installling java applicationes. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=819057#post819057 <-- there is the error. can someone help me?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thoreauputic: AU REVOIR
<overrider> i change the console with alt+f1... , is it possible to change it, so it changes by just using the f1... key?
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: Ok
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thoreauputic: auff wiederssen
<thoreauputic> MOEBIOUXRamone: adieu ;)
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thoreauputic: can u gimme our mail or something in case these didnt work
<MOEBIOUXRamone> this ddnt work
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thoreauputic: can u?
<MOEBIOUXRamone> thoreauputic: ah
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, anyone know if loopmounting a bin file from a .bin/.cue is doable?
<jetscreamer> Psi-Jack: you could at the very least convert it to a .iso and mount it
<konfuzed> can any on etell me if this is true  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Administrator_root_password_readable_in_cleartext_on_Ubuntu_Breezy
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: Many Thanks ! it's work !
<Madpilot> konfuzed: it's already been fixed
<Psi-Jack> jetscreamer: What would I use to convert it. I remember seeing something like bincue2iso or something in gentoo's packages once, but I can't find the same in apt-cache searching.
<jetscreamer> bin2iso
<jetscreamer> you may have to compile it, but it is like one of the easiest things i've ever seen to compile
<Psi-Jack> jetscreamer: Hmmm.. That's not in an official repo, is it?
<jetscreamer> probably not
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: Many Thanks ! it's work !
<_frank> I'm running a distributed web crawling client. It downloads thousands of webpages. Now once in a while my connection drops and I have to reset my cable modem. My router seems ok. Would the problem most probably be a hardware issue with my modem or my ISP that drops my connection until I reste the modem?
<Psi-Jack> jetscreamer: Know the URL for bin2iso?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone  use e17 here ?
<Psi-Jack> I don't even, and will never really use enlightenment ever again.
<bet0x> Hello, i get "Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"" when i try run amsn
<fluxt> bet0x, well, to backup asmn, i don't know what the color "black" is either
<thoreauputic> bet0x: you realise that gaim does msn, right ?
<Imsdle> im trying to install cups-pdf and my skype is working well but i get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Imsdle>   skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<robinl1> hey, firefox does not find java - while i followed all the steps - what's wrong? need fast answer.
<Imsdle> how do i get rid of this message
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<thoreauputic> Imsdle: ^^^
<bet0x> thoreauputic, i want aMSN not gaim :)
<weedar> How come there are sperate Mysql and Mysql4.1 packages?
<shukhrat> Opera Browser for Linux ?
<fluxt> robinl1, ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<thoreauputic> bet0x: OK - did you install it with synaptic, apt or what?
<robinl1> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 54 2006-03-11 23:35 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /etc/alternatives/libjavaplugin_oji_mozilla_firefox.so
<thoreauputic> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<shukhrat> people who khows where download Opera browser for Linux Ubuntu
<robinl1> fluxt: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 54 2006-03-11 23:35 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /etc/alternatives/libjavaplugin_oji_mozilla_firefox.so
<thoreauputic> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<bet0x> im testing dapper now thoreauputic
<robinl1> Fluxt: Blackdown JRE
<thoreauputic> bet0x: well, I'm sure amsn is in dapper too
<fluxt> robinl1, did you install sun java?
<robinl1> fluxt: No
<fluxt> robinl1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<robinl1> or maybe Automatix did
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<robinl1> fluxt: No, i already read that all
<fluxt> robinl1, but you said you didn't install sun java
<robinl1> i hate automatix..
<robinl1> fluxt: and? previous stuff worked with j2re
<bet0x> thoreauputic, im fro argentina, and my alt gr dont work (for do the  # or  @ ) you have a idea ?
<bet0x> can be tje keyboard layout?
<robinl1> so there's an error in the linK/
<robinl1> ?
<fluxt> robinl1, if you read it, you would have been to suns site, downloaded the binary, installed it
<robinl1> i followed the linking step also
<thoreauputic> robinl1:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<robinl1> fluxt: never did that, installed j2re, and that worked
<robinl1> i don't want sun java! i want blackdown java! lol
<jetscreamer> http://freshmeat.net/projects/bin2iso/  http://www.nitwit.de/
<thoreauputic> robinl1: if you haven't already
<Imsdle> no.. my skype is working well! i just want to get ride of this error. how do i remove broken links
* robinl1 sighs
<fluxt> robinl1, well you have it, it's installed and working with firefox
<robinl1> fluxt: it's installed and NOT working with firefox
<robinl1> since i followed the linking step
<robinl1> which i think was meant for sun java
<robinl1> >_>
<thoreauputic> robinl1: have you run the command I gave above?
<fluxt> robinl1, well i suggest sun, other than that.. ?
<robinl1> thoreauputic: thats for sun java
<robinl1> robinl1: why? oO
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic: it's for any java
<robinl1> always used j2re >.<
<thoreauputic> robinl1: sorry - it's for choosing java
<thoreauputic> any java
<robinl1> thoreauputic: Cha, but see, on my previous installs i just installed j2re and it worked
<bet0x> damn loadkeys
<robinl1> thoreauputic: so i did something wrong
<robinl1> thoreauputic: i need to restore the link
<thoreauputic> robinl1: but since breezy there's a "Free " java as wel lby default
<fluxt> robinl1, tried sudo update-alternatives --config java
<fluxt>  ??
<robinl1> which is called blackdown! which i have here!
<thoreauputic> just run the command for heaven's sake...
<robinl1> fluxt: no..
<robinl1> oh ok..
<bobyfixer> hello
<thoreauputic> robinl1: no, Blackdown is not gcj
<robinl1> ... 3 alternatives
<thoreauputic> right
<thoreauputic> so choose the one you want
<fluxt> i hear blackdown doesn't work with everything...
<robinl1> its set to this one now:
<robinl1> *+    3        /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<fluxt> looks like blackdown..
<robinl1> how's gij?
<fluxt> robinl1, tried reinstalling blackdown?
<robinl1> fluxt: nope
<fluxt> robinl1, never know your luck
<robinl1> gosh i hate automatix
<fluxt> robinl1, you could also check your firefox settings and make sure java isn't disable or something craaaazy like that :)
<thoreauputic> robinl1: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugi
<thoreauputic> oops  j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<bobyfixer> helo
<thoreauputic> !info j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Zero_Day> that never works for me thoreauputic
<ubotu> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: (Java plugin for mozilla/firefox), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 1:0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<thoreauputic> Zero_Day: hmm - oh well - I installed the sun java so YMMV
<Zero_Day> i just install java from java.com and copy the plugin
<thoreauputic> Zero_Day: I didn't need that package
<robinl1> firefox STILL doesn't see it -.-
<thoreauputic> robinl1: does it show up under  about:plugins in firefox ?
<chilliphil> windows rulz
<robinl1> Nope
<bet0x> how i can record a "Video" of my desktop ?
<fluxt> robinl1, it should as it's listed in the plugins dir, is the link ok? is there debug output when you start firefox via console?
<mikere> ok, chilliphil, time to get back on yer meds
<Zero_Day> windows rules the trash pile at the windows me experiment convention lol
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<Madpilot> bet0x: there's an app called "Istanbul" - I haven't used it yet
<robinl1> STFU
<Zero_Day> lol
<thoreauputic> chilliphil: yeah right - for the 60 seconds before it gets compromised ;-)
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<fluxt> lol
<chilliphil> linux rulez
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<chilliphil> linux rulez
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
<chilliphil> linux rulez
* chilliphil was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<robinl1> ARGH
<fluxt> lol whooops
<Psi-Jack> Why do morons exist?
<robinl1> i'm getting sick of firefox :@
<Zero_Day> ok chili it was funny for a sec
<Madpilot> Psi-Jack: to give IRC ops something to do :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<bet0x> let me see
<Zero_Day> any1 used the flock browser yet?
<fluxt> if i had ops i'd kick myself when someone did that so i didn't have to watch
<robinl1> DAMN FUCKING FIREFOX MESSED UP BY FUCKING AUTOMATIX
<robinl1> sorry, i had to say that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %robinl1!*@*]  by Seveas
<fluxt> robinl1, i used automatix and sun java works just fine ;)
<Seveas> fluxt, automatix is a virus
<Seveas> !+automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<thoreauputic> robinl1: control yourself
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Amaranth Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<fluxt> Seveas, a virus is a bit strong a word for a badly designed program
<Zero_Day> if u want an easy to use browser that fool proof with java use opera
<Seveas> fluxt, it is malevolent and spreading fast - aka a virus
<fluxt> Seveas, my system runs fine
<nbjayme> hello folks. lspci gives me : 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344 (rev 01)
<Seveas> fluxt, it has already triggerd dozens if not hundreds of reinstalls
<thoreauputic> fluxt: the fact that your system is fine is not a counter argumnet
<nbjayme> i would like to make IGP Unicrhrome 3D to work.
<Seveas> !worksforme
<ubotu> "Works For Me" is not actually useful advice in any way.
<fluxt> Seveas, mind you, the only thing i installed with it were codecs etc
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: A virus spreads. On it's own.
<Zero_Day> fluxt it is a bad program, use it if u will, its up to you
<fluxt> well i guess i'm just a tinny bastard then :)
<Zero_Day> but as far as java goes i like to just point to the main executable and skip the plugin stuff, so i use opera and konqueror
<Zero_Day> i have made that suggestion to the makers of flock but we shall see how that goes
<fluxt> when is ubuntu ever going to upgrade firefox?
<lck1> how do you start xirssi?
<farous> in the new release and expect that for everypackage you use. upgrades are for new releases
<fluxt> hmm
<bobyfixer> i just made a ubuntu package but im not sure it works on expresso hdd installs could i get it to email me the install logs ?
<farous> fluxt but there is a howto on the forums to upgraded it if you wana
<fluxt> farous, i already hacked it in myself
<Zero_Day> ubuntu = a free OS and free distrobution of CD's, what else do ya want em to do?
<farous> fluxt: good so why you ask :)
<fluxt> be like gentoo without compiling source code?
<lck1> how do you start xirssi?
<Seveas> fluxt, gentoo is horrible
<fluxt> farous, because i like using the package system over hacked a hacked up system
<thoreauputic> lck1: xirssi? you mean irssi ?
<Seveas> gentoo without compiling: archlinux
<fluxt> Seveas, thanks
<FlannelKing> xirssi is a gtk frontend to irssi (had to google it)
<lck1> irssi + gtk
<lck1> = xirssi
<thoreauputic> I see...
<Seveas> FlannelKing, gnome-terminal or konsole are also GUI frontends to irssi ;)
<farous> fluxt if you consider downloading and using a hack than good luck you will do lots of hacking :)
<FlannelKing> Seveas: heh, I suppose. like I said, I had to google,
<therp> seveas: sure, gentoo is horrible for novices
<bobyfixer> ubuntu security is great as long has you dont use root and if you have any problems and you used shipit you can even get a security expert to visit you
<mneptok> Gentoo is for ricers.
<Seveas> Therion, gentoo is horrible for advanced users too
<Seveas> therp*
<thoreauputic> guys, distro wars  ------->>>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> 2 f*in hours downtime for an apache/mysql update? c'mon!
<fluxt> farous, i think you misunderstood.. not h4x0ring just screwing around with the filesystem blah.. hacking at it
<Zero_Day> Gentoo + The Dad Test = AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<lck1> anyone knows how to use that xirssi thing?
<therp> seveas: I totally disagree and I consider myself advanced. but ok, thoreuputic
<Psi-Jack> therp: Heck, sometimes, it's not even good for geniuses. LOL
<FlannelKing> lck1: go to terminal, type xirssi
<bobyfixer> i friend of mine tells me that ubuntu is aimed at african users
<farous> fluxt: ok :). Just look at ubuntu policy then. They take snapshots so frequent if i may say every 6 months then freeze. Officially only updates are security ones.
<lck1> i did
<mneptok> speaking of the Dad test ... anyone have experience using development releases and then using apt to upgrade to the final? Dad has a laptop on which i'll be installing Ubuntu, and would prefer Drake. can he upgrade to the final release himself?
<lck1> bash: xirssi: command not found
<mike0002> how do i chown 2 users to the same folder?
<thoreauputic> bobslaede: not really - it's aimed at human beings ;-)
<bobyfixer> i friend of mine tells me that ubuntu is aimed at african users is this true ?
<mneptok> mike0002: make a custom group
<thoreauputic> all human beings, not just african ones
<fluxt> farous, i can understand why, really i can. i guess i'm just used to being able to install the latest stuff
<mike0002> dont want the two users in teh same group though
<mike0002> one is www-data and the other is my name
<bobyfixer> i guess im not human
<mneptok> mike0002: if only that directory references the group, what's the problem?
<FlannelKing> lck1: xirssi isn't in ubuntu.  Did you compile it?
<mike0002> dunno how to make custom groups
<Zero_Day> fluxt if your going to plan to have a new release why would you continue to service the previous one other than security issues
<lck1> i apt-get'ed it
<mike0002> there isnt a way to chown 2 users to teh same group
<mike0002> or rather folder
<lck1> apt-get install irssi-snapshot-dev
<fluxt> Zero_Day, because you can?
<mneptok> mike0002: no, directories use owner/group/everyone
<lck1> it was a package
<mneptok> (files do, too)
<mneptok> mike0002: your WM probably provides a GUI to manipulate users and groups
<thomas`> is there a disk cleanup in ubuntu? to clean any unneccasary files? kindalike windows disk cleanup. to free up space
<lck1> apt-get clean
<mike0002> no wm is installed
<mike0002> well fluxbox is
<mike0002> but its not running right now
<FlannelKing> lck1: that's just stuff for compiling xirssi, not xirssi itself.
<lck1> oh foreal
<lck1> what do i need then
<FlannelKing> I dont know, Im just reading the package info ;)
<lck1> to get this stuff working for ubuntu
<mikere> mike0002: then you are in a perfect position to edit your /etc/group file
<Spec> with vigr
<FlannelKing> lck1: there's probably a readme installed with it.  check what files were installed.
<mneptok> mike0002: man groupadd
<thoreauputic> mike0002: man addgroup will tell you - you can specify a group ID number and name
<thoreauputic> mneptok: addgroup is easier :)
<thoreauputic> either is fine...
<Spec> hehe
<bradd_> Hey, is there a way I can fix my VGA card? I have the driver installed and running but it's still choppy
<EBAR> How do I check to see if I'm affected by the recent security bug that was found?
<pmv> EBAR, grep for your username/password?
<mneptok> EBAR: see if GRUB offers to boot you into Windows?
<thoreauputic> EBAR: an upgrade will fix it
<pmv> Oh. Wrong bug. :)
<Madpilot> EBAR: if your upgrades are up-to-date, you're fine, it's already been fixed
<EBAR> Yeah I did an update/upgrade. Just wanted to take a look for myself.
<EBAR> I'll try grep. Thanks.
<csk89> hi all can someone please tell me how i can run a Prolink Pixelview PV-BT878P+9B using TVtime
<bradd_> Does anyone know how I can fix my Nvidia VGA card to run right???
<bradd_> Moving windows around gets choppy
<thoreauputic> EBAR: grep user-password /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat   if I remember correctly
<kenc> Hi, anyone here experienced long delays (1 min +) in 'Loading, please wait' during system load?
<EBAR> thoreuputic: Thank you. I'll give it a shot.
<thoreauputic> EBAR: if you've upgraded, there won't be anything there to worry about though
<EBAR> Yeah, I figured as much. But since it's causing such a stir I wanted to try it out for myself. It already made it to slashdot and everything.
<weedar> what bug are you talking about EBAR ?
<EBAR> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334
<EBAR> That bug.
<Morfosomo> !w32
<ubotu> Morfosomo: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Morfosomo> !win32
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Morfosomo
<Morfosomo> darn it
<Tomcat_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Tomcat_> That one?
<thoreauputic> EBAR: URL for the slashdot article?
<Morfosomo> i here ya go
<Morfosomo> cheers
<weedar> thanks for the link EBAR =)
<EBAR> thoreauputic: gimme a sec, gotta find it
<EBAR> weedar: No problem
<EBAR> thoreauputic: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/03/13/0525254&from=rss
<thoreauputic> EBAR: it's OK - got it at the same momnet :)
<thoreauputic> *moment
<EBAR> Ah, good deal.
<thoreauputic> thanks :)
<EBAR> thoreauputic: When I grep, I get permission denied. That means I'm patched? Or did I do it wrong?
<thoreauputic> EBAR: you're patched
<EBAR> thoreauputic: Ah fantastic, thank you.
<pmv> .. o_O Though I hope that's not all the patch does.
<chuckyp> well its been fixed already
<thoreauputic> EBAR: try sudo grep (the file has been made only readable by root
<pmv> :)
<Tomcat_> On my machine the /var/log/installer doesn't exist and debian-installer is a bad link... is that what the update does?
<J_element> how do i unlock a folder
<EBAR> thoreauputic: ok
<J_element> if i have root access ?
<thoreauputic> EBAR: and the clear text is removed
<chuckyp> It was fixed the day before the bug was found.
<pmv> J_element, unlock? You mean remove the sticky bit?
<J_element> no
<EBAR> Seems to be good to me.
<J_element> to simply make my self the owner and make it writable
<thoreauputic> EBAR: I actually deleted the file before the patch was uploaded
<pmv> J_element, man chown, man chmod
<J_element> full command :D
<J_element> im not much into permissions & chmod :S
<pmv> You'll be a lot better off reading those .. :/
<EBAR> thoreauputic: Yeah I saw that a lot of people were doing that. I had just finished installing Ubuntu onto my laptop. I still have to get to my desktop, but I won't be able to for a couple days.
<thoreauputic> J_element: worth learning
<pmv> # chown user:group folder
<J_element> just tell me how to make it writable bro
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on J_element
<pmv> # chmod 755 folder
<J_element> lol :D
<J_element> i know its worth learning
* xota saluda!
<J_element> but i need to do some thing in the next 20 mins or im pucked :D
<pmv> Besides, the fact that you want to "unlock" something probably means you're doing something you shouldn't be.
<thoreauputic> EBAR: can you ssh to your desktop ?
<cowamongcows> hi
<J_element> ubotu,  chmod
<ubotu> well, chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<tarzeau> !folder
<ubotu> folder is a directory damn it! near My Computer and Network Neighborhood... or the things you put in a filing cabinet. IMAP protocol's mailboxes.
<cowamongcows> ubuntu rocks
<J_element> !chmod
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<J_element> !chawn
<ubotu> J_element: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tarzeau> is ubotu also a blootbot?
<intelikey> df -h
<intelikey> ooops
<pmv> cowamongcows, dude. :p
<J_element> lol
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: yes
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: is its db somewhere online publicly available?
<EBAR> thoreauputic: Well, I set it up with Apache just a couple days ago. But I haven't done anything with ssh, I'm still pretty new to linux. I don't have it running as a server quite yet though so it isn't on...thankfully.
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: see above :)
<thoreauputic> EBAR: ah, OK :)
<intelikey> ok here is the final results.   my hdd is  593M  514M   50M  92% /
<cowamongcows> today my firestarter caught a proccess called GateCrasher coming from port 6969, should i be worried about that?
<thomas`> how do i install .deb on ubuntu i just dl'd cedega need to know command line to install
<cowamongcows> its only there when im using bittorrent
<pmv> thomas`, dpkg -i pkg.deb
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: you can search http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/  for factoids
<thomas`> thx
<pmv> bbq
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<br33zy> haha, what a funny security bug
<thoreauputic> yeah, hilarious :/
<cowamongcows> I read on one website that gatecrasher was just a probe for vulnerabilities
<thoreauputic> not
<cowamongcows> not an actual breach
<thoreauputic> cowamongcows: if firestarter caught it, what are youworied about?
<thoreauputic> *you worried
<thomas`> dkpg -i cedega_5.1_i386.deb
<thomas`>  <--when i type this it says bash not found wt?
<cowamongcows> well it showed up on the acitve connections section
<cowamongcows> not the blocked connections
<thoreauputic> thomas`: you need to be in the dir, and use sudo
<thoreauputic> cowamongcows: ah I see
<thomas`> now it says dpkg not found
<thomas`> and i am in dir
<thoreauputic> thomas`: not possible
<thoreauputic> thomas`: this *is* ubuntu, right?
<thomas`> oh im there..
<thomas`> yea i am
<thoreauputic> thomas`: ubuntu without dpkg = not possible
<thomas`> weird dunno why its saying thatthen
<thomas`> that is very odd
<thoreauputic> thomas`: waht is the actual error?
<cowamongcows> i love ubuntu though this is the first linux distro i've tried that i can actually get stuff to work
<thoreauputic> thomas`: probably can't find the *.deb
<thomas`> xxx@ubuntu:/home/xxx/Cedega5.1# sudo dkpg -i cedega_5.1_i386.deb
<thomas`> sudo: dkpg: command not found
<pmv> Eh...
<thoreauputic> thomas`: *cough*
<thoreauputic> thomas`: waht does " which dpkg" say ?
<thoreauputic> (npo quotes)
<thoreauputic> *no
<dan> hello
<thoreauputic> thomas`: ah - typo
<thomas`> oh thats what i did wrong
<thomas`> typo
<pmv> ... -_-
<thoreauputic> dpkg not pkpg
<thoreauputic> or whatver
<pmv> dkpg :)
<dan> I have a question for some one patient, I am new to linux and am not sure how to install programs that I download
<thomas`> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<thomas`>  cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0); however:
<thomas`>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<thomas`> dpkg: error processing cedega (--install):
<thomas`>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<thomas`> Errors were encountered while processing:
<thomas`>  cedega
<thoreauputic>   /me si ageret tipyts
<dan> so if you know could you pm me
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Madpilot> thomas`: pastebin next time, thanks
<thomas`> i need xlibs 4.1.0? to install cedega. sure w/e
<thoreauputic> thomas`: do NOT paste in the channel, please
<cowamongcows> dan they are talking about that right now
<bdash_> when I enter my root password to use say Update Manager, if I exit the manager and then start it again straight away I don't need to enter the password. Why does this happen?
<dan> ok
<thoreauputic> !cedega
<cowamongcows> the dpkg stuff for .deb files
<thoreauputic> !tell thomas` about cedega
<Madpilot> bdash_: your sudo pw is remembered for a few minutes (five, I think?)
<anakronisme> innit 15?
<pmv> bdash_, it's like sudo. There's a 5-minute window.
<thoreauputic> Madeye: 15 by default I think
<pmv> whoops, there then
<cowamongcows> sudo makes random passwords?
<pmv> ...
<pmv> why would you think that?
<weedar> Is there a way to clear the sudo password from memory? (for example if you're helping a user on a computer and don't want him to have sudo when you leave)
<thoreauputic> cowamongcows: erm, no
<Spec> sudo -k
<pmv> it really shouldn't cache passwords anyway
<Spec> weedar: ^
<thoreauputic> weedar: make a new user
<cowamongcows> is "sudo password" also your root password?
<Seveas> pmv, it doesn't
<Madpilot> weedar: sudo -k in a term, no idea about in GUI
<thomas`> ummthat site was just showing me a games database i need help actually installing cedega it did say something about xlibs anyone got any time to helpme out
<Madpilot> !tell cowamongcows about sudo
<Seveas> pmv, it just remembers you authenticated
<weedar> Thanks Spec & Madpilot =)
<pmv> Seveas, yeah, just the way he said it.
<thomas`> i dont need to know what games cedega supports i need to know howto install it first..
<bdash_> Thanks for the replies. Anyway to alter this window?
<cowamongcows> yeah i know root pw is locked... not trying to access it just curious how sudo works
<pmv> Mm. I learn something new every day.
<pmv> sudo -k
<Madpilot> bdash_: the time your pw is remembered? I think so - try 'man sudo' in a term
<pmv> cowamongcows, it keeps a timestamp of your last access
<jblack> Hi. I seem to be having a problem with spammers using mail bounces as a relay of sorts.
<jblack> I've got a standard distro install. Is there something I can do?
<bdash_> Thanks Madpilot & pmv. Will have a look around. :)
<jblack> (which means I'm using postfix)
<Spec> jblack: yeah
<cowamongcows> love how active the community is too
<Spec> jblack: you should secure your mail server
<Spec> I'm sure there's documentation on that...
<nIRV-> greetings
<lontong> greetings
<jblack> Spec: I take it that you're not aware of how to fix it either.
<lontong> hi guys, anyone want to help me about wine?
<intelikey> well that wasn't much fun....  full sized crash.
<Spec> jblack: I've fixed it before, I don't recall what I did though
<lontong> ummm...no one ?
<intelikey> i have sound error "amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: No such file or directory"  repeted about 20 times on boot.    is it a device node missing ?
<nIRV-> I'm trying to switch the computers in my organization (60) to ubuntu/linux ... I'm only facing one problem: they use Microsoft Mail Workgroup as their internal email system and it is only outlook-compatible
<nIRV-> anyone knows of a good setup for an internal email setup ? (using both internal and external emails
<nIRV-> )
<intelikey> also alsamixer returns    alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory      it must be the device node ?
<bdash_> Is there anyway to make windows remember their last location in Gnome? Or is it programme specific?
<intelikey> nIRV- fetchmail mailx ?
<lontong> anyone knows how to fix my prob? i install software with wine...then missing msdxm.ocx?so i cant run the prog.
<intelikey> find the missing ocx and install it ?
<lontong> intelikey, how ifind and install it?
<intelikey> looks like  everybody went to bed....  dead channel.
<intelikey> lontong google ?
<lontong> its 6 am man!
<nIRV-> intelikey, hrm, any link to a tutorial on fetchmail-mailx?
<intelikey> some plave i guess.
<intelikey> place.
<lontong> ok got it
<lontong> ok bye
<intelikey> nIRV- not really, no.  i've only set up fetchmail twice.  it's pretty stright forword.   not sure it will do all you want tho.
<nIRV-> intelikey, MS Mail is old, out-dated (even have to use a hack to get outlook2003 to support it), but it does the job so well...
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> looks like another storm comming.
<AppleSpray> Heeello!?
<farous> is there an equivalent to itunes on linux. I just want to access Stanford lectures and seems they are only offered on itunes?
<AppleSpray> Audlicios.
<AppleSpray> *audalicious
<farous> AppleSpray: are you asking for something
<AppleSpray> Yes soory
<farous> shoot
<AppleSpray> I cant remember what to change in xorg.conf to get the resolution higher. Its currently huge
<mike0002> how do i enable modules in apache2?
<farous> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AppleSpray> What about my question?
<ProfessorChaos_> hello all, is there a packages for helix-dbus-server?
<farous> AppleSpray: that is the way to reconfigure xorg.conf
<farous> or you can just edit it manually if you know how
<AppleSpray> Yes I do
<AppleSpray> Its missing something but I cant remeber what
<AppleSpray> another person told me but he's idle now
<farous> the first resolution is the one normally used
<cowamongcows> is there a way to filter join and quit messages in irc?
<fatehaze> Can anyone help me with my Broadcom wireless card?  I'm using ndiswrapper but it isn't detected
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<mike0002> how do i enable modules in apache2?
<Madpilot> cowamongcows: XChat has an option to not display them, I think
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell me that how can i convert a .wma file to .mp3 file?
<Madpilot> XChat has an option for everything :P
<albern_einschwei> hello any body...
<farous> linuxboyfriend: check sox package
<linuxboyfriend> farous: can you give my any exmaple?
<farous> linuxboyfriend: i have not used it for a while just google it
<farous> was straight forward to use
<AppleSpray> xorg.conf is missing something in the resolution. I did it manually last time
<cowamongcows> madpilot do you know where that option is?
<Madpilot> cowamongcows: not sure - I'm not running XChat right now, so I can't look for it, either
<cowamongcows> dont see it in any of the settings
<fatehaze> Can anyone help me with my Broadcom wireless card?  I'm using ndiswrapper but it isn't detected
<farous> fatehaze: i used to run it with ndisgtk and network-manager package
<farous> and runs just fine on breezy
<gargas> hi i have a tv card but no linux drivers
<gargas> what do i have to do
<gargas> i know th tv cards chipset though
<linuxboyfriend> how can i convert a bootable ubuntu CD to an ISO image?
<farous> anyone tried the sharpmusique package that ubotu recommended for itunes
<Seveas> linuxboyfriend, dd if=/dev/hdc of=/path/to/iso bs=4096
<AppleSpray> where is the pastebin?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: it already *is* an ISO image - can you clarify what you mean?
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, pressed cd -> iso file, i would assume
<hyphenated> I thought the block size for CD format was 2048
<AppleSpray> Fuck noone knows this question ever!
<linuxboyfriend> Seveas: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/my_user/ is enough or dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/my_user/my_iso.iso
<Seveas> linuxboy, the latter
<farous> AppleSpray: somepeople have their own probs to worry about perhaps if you try later
<cowamongcows> have you tried the forums applespray?
<AppleSpray> I cant
<Seveas> !tell AppleSpray about attitude
<AppleSpray> Windows has blue screen of death and I need to use linux. Having a huge screen dosent help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<cowamongcows> ubuntuforums.org, try search for pastebin
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Seveas> (as said before)
<skt> Hello all! Can someone tell me how to enable NFS share using the "Shared Folder" tool? Now there is just SMB available..
<AppleSpray> I know what pastebin is I use it
<thoreauputic> skt: you need to configure NFS first I'd say
<thoreauputic> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<skt> ok.. thanks.. because I think it did ask SMB/NFS at the first time I launched the tool
<AppleSpray> forums arnt helping...
<skt> (did ask to select)
<thoreauputic> skt: when NFS is configured, it appears as an option in the dialogue
<DJ_Tobias> when i try and use glxgears and get a seg fault, how do i go about fixing the problem?
<skt> okay, thanks alot - I'll give a try =)
<thoreauputic> skt: just tried it here :) (I configure nfs the CLI and edit way, so I've never needed to use it)
<AppleSpray> I'll just try windows again
<thoreauputic> but I assume it "works"
<AppleSpray> I even go safe mode and it comes up with blue screen
<smellican> does anyone have opera installed?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Madpilot> smellican: I do
<smellican> did you just use the tarball?
<smellican> or what...
<smellican> I get no love from apt get lol
<thoreauputic> !opera
<ubotu> hmm... opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Madpilot> smellican: it's not in Ubuntu's repos - just get the Ubuntu deb from Opera
<smellican> I did that...and tried doing dpkg -i
<smellican> lemme czech that link tho
<thoreauputic> smellican: read the wiki page - it has your answers
<smellican> kk thx thx you are the masters
<Seveas> Madpilot, unless they fixed it you need the debian etch deb
<linuxboyfriend> can i upgrade my distro to drapper by simply replacing breezy to drapper in /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: sort of
<Seveas> linuxboyfriend, no - there is no drapper
* Signon time  :    Tue Feb 28 16:45:56 2006
* Signoff time :    Mon Mar 13 10:23:02 2006
* Total uptime :   12d 17h 37m  6s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#gantry]  Yarr!!! You will hang from the gantry or walk the plank!!!
(conn/#ubuntu) can someone do me a favour? apt-get stress and invoke it with "stress -c 100" (to create 100 sqrt() workers) while running in gnome or kde, and tell me if it interferes with multitasking to the extent that the mouse is almost unusuable and extremely jerky? (control+c will exit the program as long as your terminal is focused)
* chuckyp puts the source code in /usr/local/src So he remembers where it was.
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) lol
(flogiston/#ubuntu) Chockyp: Thanks.
(Moebioux/#ubuntu) why didnt the doc help me with the floppy disk mounting - i follow the steps and save the modified fstab
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) i get rid of the tar after im done with it
(CaptainMorgan/#ubuntu) what cursive fonts show up in linux?
(Mwafrica/#ubuntu) gnomefreak: How do i enable universe using terminal?
(conn/#ubuntu) I'd like to hear people's results in dapper and breezy, I'm troubleshooting a potential multitasking/scheduler problem in dapper or earlier
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) !fonts
(seraphim/#ubuntu) conn: yes it is
(ubotu/#ubuntu) hmm... fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
(Frogzoo_away/#ubuntu) Wharf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10120
(chuckyp/#ubuntu) gnomefreak, well then how do you unistall it?  without make uninstall?
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) dpkg -r
(chuckyp/#ubuntu) conn, also try the forums
(Mwafrica/#ubuntu) chuckyp: How do i enable universe using terminal?
(alapzaj/#ubuntu) anybody can give me a breezy sources.list
(conn/#ubuntu) oops I meant to ask in #Kubuntu, sorry for posting twice
(Moebioux/#ubuntu) but ubuntu didnt allow me to mount the FD: send me this Unable to mount the selected volume.:
(Moebioux/#ubuntu) Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) chuckyp: use checkinstall ;
(chuckyp/#ubuntu) Mwafrica, well sudo nano /etc/sources.list
(conn/#ubuntu) thanks seraphim and chucky, I got your input
(quad_/#ubuntu) Where do I find the kernel headers for my ubuntu dist??
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) quad_: synaptic
(chuckyp/#ubuntu) Mwafrica, and remove the comment in front of the universe or multiverse where ever it is.
(CaptainMorgan/#ubuntu) thanks gnomefreak, actually, Im not looking to install them.. but I presume if one wants to see a page that a font, say my website, the user would have to have the font installed then?
(Fawzib/#ubuntu) anyone knows how do I start the server-expert install in dapper? before I could type 'boot: server-expert' how can I do it with the new menu?
<gnomefreak> quad_: search linux-restricted i think it is
<chuckyp> Mwafrica, universe it is.
<CaptainMorgan> there no standard fonts ?
<CaptainMorgan> say like cursive..
<Moebioux> anybody can swallow that pride and help me ...
<chuckyp> !fonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<quad_> gnomefreak, I am installing a program that asks for the path for the linux kernel headers
<seraphim> conn: but on dapper it was strange. i had an output (info) with breezy. not with dapper.
<alapzaj> where can i found a breezy sources.list??
<gnomefreak> CaptainMorgan: im not real sure
<Moebioux> i need to mount this floopy (with urgency)
<CaptainMorgan> ok, thanks ;)
<quad_> gnomefreak, is it not installed by default?
<gnomefreak> quad_: locate?
<chuckyp> alapzaj, /etc/sources.list
<quad_> what to look for?
<quad_> gnomefreak, what to look for?
<CarinArr> moebioux, does it allow you to mount other floppies?
<conn> seraphim, that may just be due to a newer version of stress on dapper, it's np.. as long as the functionality is the same
<chuckyp> Moebioux, what type of filesysstem is on the floppie
<seraphim> conn: and i couldn't log into a new session (tried tty1 and 2)
<conn> I'm asking people to try it on breezy in case the newer dapper kernels have multitasking/scheduling problems
<seraphim> well...the functionality was that nothing was working anymore:D
<Moebioux> is adapted to XP - BUT doesnt allow me to mount any floppy
<chuckyp> Moebioux, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/fd0 /my/butt    try that maybe
<Baldrick2_Brb> ntfs floppy ?
<chuckyp> Moebioux, or sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /my/butt
<conn> I get terrible jerkiness like that when, eg. streaming & transcoding movies via vlc or checking torrents with azureus.. yes, the CPU should max out, but multitasking should remain fairly smooth
<Moebioux> and i already change the fstab with Unable to mount the selected volume.:
<Moebioux> Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<CarinArr> ntfs on a floppy?
<Baldrick2_Brb> not possible
<gnomefreak> quad_: iirc its locate linux-restricted-modules
<chuckyp> I know I'm on drugs
<seraphim> perhaps it was because of xgl here
<MaXuS> is it just imaginairy - or does watching dvd really somehower looks more faster ?
<Wharf> Frogzoo_away: do i actualy need to delete any of the other settings in the text file
<Wharf> Or just add thoes lines as well?
<seraphim> it's also known to make problems when the cpu is working a lot
<chuckyp> Moebioux, first try to mount it from console then worry about the fstab entry
<Frogzoo_away> Moebioux: it's a known problem apparently - here's the fix: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777
<chuckyp> Moebioux, mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /path/to/folder
<Moebioux> but i dont know why didnt work -
<Frogzoo_away> Wharf: obviously you don't want/need any other eth0 configuration
<gnomefreak> Moebioux: if you read the link Frogzoo_away gave you should see why
<chuckyp> Moebioux, don't know why what didn't work?
<Moebioux> any devices can be mounted (excetpt the HD )
<Wharf> theres no other eth0 configs there
<Wharf> ohh
<Wharf> actualy
<Wharf> Yea
<Wharf> lol
<aktalo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334
<Frogzoo_away> Moebioux: you'll need to update pmount, as described
<chuckyp> Moebioux, read the fn link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777
<Moebioux> Ok LETS see what ocurrs
<chuckyp> if you can't read that we can't help you.
<CarinArr> ;)
<Moebioux> needing a file i have here -
<Mwafrika> chuckyp: After issuin the sudo nano command... it brought a blankpage with shortcut at the bottom of the page
<chuckyp> Mwafrica, read the link I just posted
<chuckyp> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777
<quad_> gnomefreak, my output is this, and I dont know what path it is looking for: http://pastebin.com/599797
<Fawzib> any help? please?
<CarinArr> chuckyp, wrong person?
<viller> hi
<chuckyp> Mwafrica, oh sorry
<CarinArr> heh
<chuckyp> Mwafrica, what were you trying to do atgain I forgot
<Moebioux> ok Chuckyrp thanks...
<CarinArr> damn them nick completers
<chuckyp> Mwafrica, okay the command is "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"   sorry no quotes
<viller> every day I start Ubuntu I hear my processor go wild for awhile. I always start with browsing the web. What can cause it? Somekind of updating?
<Wharf> How do i open an editor as root in a console?
<chuckyp> Moebioux, after you have pmount rcomment out that repo since it will bork your system installing other stuff.
<gnomefreak> quad_: im not sure what that error is it maybe you dont have all the depends installed
<chuckyp> Wharf, you mean recovery mode?
<Wharf> sudo appname filename?
<chuckyp> Wharf, or single user
<chuckyp> Wharf, you can use nano vi vim emacs whatever is installed.
<Wharf> Single user i think
<Wharf> I'm a newbie to linux
<Wharf> so
<chuckyp> Wharf, try nano filename
<Wharf> How do i do that as root though
<gnomefreak> quad_: the path to them is /lib/linuxrestricted......
<Wharf> Using ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sudo ;)
<Wharf> so
<Wharf> sudo nano filename?
<javiolo> Wharf use nano its easy to use
<chuckyp> Wharf, ctrl+o to save ctrl+x to exit commands are at the bottom
<chuckyp> Wharf, if the file can only be written to by root yes than you would need sudo
<chuckyp> Wharf, if its a file in your home directory just nano would work.
<gnomefreak> if you dont know the key bindings for vi,vim,emacs your in deep :(
<snikker> hi, i'm unable to keep the network config after reboot... i must use ifconfig by console evry time (but the file /etc/networks/interfaces is ok)
<Wharf> Problems
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: sudo nano ~/file?
<Wharf> I got in to the editor
<viller> every day I start Ubuntu I hear my processor go wild for awhile. I always start with browsing the web. What can cause it? Somekind of updating?
<Wharf> I can't edit the info in the interfaces file
<Wharf> For the netowrk
<chuckyp> snikker, can you pastebin your interfaces
<Wharf> network*
<chuckyp> !tell snikker aobut paste
<chuckyp> !tell snikker about paste
* gnomefreak knows to tell people with net issues to see chuckyp 
<quad_> gnomefreak, I still cant find anything inside /lib/path/linux-restristed-modules/
* chuckyp no no i'm eating ib profen like candy today
<GamOpera> how do I insert page numbers into Open Office Writer documents?
<Wharf> Sorry, closed the app
<stian> Hey, I installed "network-manager" on my dapper flight 5 install, however I seem to be unable to figure out how to add it to my panel. It doesn't appear in the list when rightclicking on the panel and selecting "Add to panel"
<snikker> chuckyp: ok i do it...
<Wharf> Yea, it's not letting me delete text or anything.
<chuckyp> GamOpera, hold up let me check
<gnomefreak> quad_: /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.12-10-386/  thats the path
<Wharf> Anyone got any ideas how i'm gona edit the interfaces file?
<quad_> gnomefreak, nope... still fails...
<Wharf> I did sudo nano interfaces
<gnomefreak> quad_: inside the linux-restricted-modules you should have the kernels youve used
<Wharf> It opened it,
<Wharf> I tryed to delete text
<Wharf> Nothoing happened
<quad_> gnomefreak, but you said, that i might not have all the depends...
<quad_> i'll look...
<gnomefreak> quad_: go to it in nautilus first to see if they are there
<Wharf> nothing*
<quad_> gnomefreak, there are files there, and the dir exists.
<chuckyp> GamOpera, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10122
<chuckyp> Wharf, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces or where ever it is.
<quad_> gnomefreak,
<GamOpera> Thank you chuckyp!
<quad_> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/t1isa.ko
<quad_> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/t1pci.ko
<quad_> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/fcdsl.ko
<quad_> ect....
<gnomefreak> quad_: see if the readme or install files tell you what you need
<Wharf> ChaKy, i got into that file
<gnomefreak> quad_: please dont paste in here
<chuckyp> snikker, then just post the link after you paste it.
<Wharf> just never let me edit it.
<Teratogen> does ubuntu have a centralized ftp repository of .deb packages?
<Wharf> I cd in to that dir first
<quad_> i know, it was 3 small lines...
<gnomefreak> quad_: read /topic
<Wharf> then did sudo nano interfaces
<Teratogen> heh I can't see the topic
<gnomefreak> Teratogen: type /topic
<chuckyp> Wharf, and?  Please don't use return as punctuation either just say it.
<alan|home> re all
<quad_> gnomefreak, yes... the FAQ, right+
<Wharf> chuckyp, i gota edit the file
<viller> http://www.superunprivileged.org/hurd/live-cd/hurd-live-cd-20051117.iso.gz
<Teratogen> heh
<Wharf> If it fails to let me edit it
<Teratogen> #ubuntu There isn't a topic.
<viller> sorry
<Teratogen> maybe I am desynched
<Wharf> I duno what to do from there.
<chuckyp> Wharf, what do you mean it fails to let you edit it?
<snikker> chuckyp: i'm ready: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10124
<viller> every day I start Ubuntu I hear my processor go wild for awhile. I always start with browsing the web. What can cause it? Somekind of updating?
<Wharf> Yea
<alan|home> i tested the latest live cd on my laptop. My wifi card won't work. Anyone wants to try and help me with it ?
<quad_> gnomefreak, well, I did not come any closer... i will try a little later.
<samuel> ciao
<Wharf> I try delete the writing, it does nothing.
<samuel> speak italian?
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Moebioux> Chuckyrp is somebody pay for this favors -maybe some of u people will be billionaries
<Teratogen> does ubuntu have a centralized pool of packages like debian?
<samuel> speak italian?
<gnomefreak> Teratogen: you mean like packages.ubuntu.com?
<chuckyp> Wharf, hit the insert key maybe or ctrl+k will delete the line
<Teratogen> ah, /me checks that out
<gnomefreak> samuel: /j #ubuntu-it
<Teratogen> thanks
<Moebioux> thanks cuckyrp the forum had it (what i needed)
<chuckyp> Moebioux, np
<samuel> cha cha cha
<Moebioux> owe u one chuckyrp
<chuckyp> I know I should post my paypal account but that would be wrong.
<chuckyp> lol
<justin_holt> so...who can help me with a firefox upgrade problem?
<balu1> before i go do this, do any of u run a voodoo on linux?
<Wharf> ohh
<samuel> you have got skype?
<Wharf> It worked
<chuckyp> !tell justin_holt about ask
<CarlFK> Fawzib: what was the server quiestion?
<Wharf> and s for save?
<Wharf> or will x automaticly save?
<Wharf> Or ask
<chuckyp> Wharf, ctrl+o
<gnomefreak> samuel: join #ubuntu-it for italian
<chuckyp> Wharf, yeah exit will prompt you to save
<samuel> you have got skype?
<chuckyp> Wharf, ctrl+x to exit the keys are printed at the bottom of the screen
<viller> every day I start Ubuntu I hear my processor go wild for awhile. I always start with browsing the web. What can cause it? Somekind of updating?
<snikker> samuel: yes
<chuckyp> snikker, did you paste it?
<snikker> chuckyp: yes, i've past it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10124
<Fawzib> CarlFK: I was asking  how to do a server-expert install in dapper? Only option in the menu is 'Install a server' wich does the 'server' install
<chuckyp> snikker, got it looks like only eth1 is using dhcp
<Teratogen> under ubuntu/pool I see main, multiverse, restricted, and universe
<CarlFK> Fawzib: I think it is server-expert
<Teratogen> what's the difference between those
<Teratogen> this is on archive.ubuntu.com
<chuckyp> snikker, is that the problem maybe?  You wanted to config eth1 instead of eth0?
<CarlFK> Teratogen: licencing and who tests
<snikker> chuckyp: no i use statitic ip on eth0, (no dhcp)
<chuckyp> Teratogen, universe is open source packages not supported.  multiverse is open source and some non open source not supported.
<chuckyp> Teratogen, main and restricted are repos that are supported
<Fawzib> the 'Install a server' is not server-expert, it doesn't ask for root password
<Teratogen> repos?
<chuckyp> snikker, so when you rebooted it still dhcp'd?  that doesn't make sense it should'nt
<balu1> what does that "install a server" option mean?
<Teratogen> what do you mean by "repos" ?
<Nermal> repositories
<Teratogen> ah, thanks
<Fawzib> is there a way to use the old 'boot: server-expert" method?
<chuckyp> snikker, ahh maybe try to put the auto eth0 above the iface
<chuckyp> snikker, let me fix your post
<snikker> chuckyp: when i reboot eth0 don' work... it work when i run: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up"
<Ohm> Hi, I have a problem I don't know where is my trashbotle. How can I find it?
<CarlFK> balu1: "server" is a 300 mb install that leaves you with nothing but a shell, networking and apt
<P-Vich_> wow, this DL is taking MUCH longer than originally expected...
<P-Vich_> it's taken about an hour so far and still has around 15 minutes left...
<balu1> carlFK: well i guess its defnitly not for n00bs then?
<CarlFK> balu1: (and various utilities) then you can apt-get only the things you need
<mordof> CarlFK, actually that is what i need help with :P
<CarlFK> balu1: right ;)  -
<mordof> ironically
<chuckyp> snikker, try to move the auto eth0 like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10126
<mordof> i need to know how to set it's static IP..
<balu1> carlFK: well i was thinking of it from a business perspective.. .like replacing comps in the office..
<rossknox> what laptops does ubuntu run well on?
<mordof> balu1, server install isn't the one to do that
<chuckyp> snikker, if not I would just specify in the interfaces file what you are specifying with ifconfig to get it to work and remove the extra stuff like network etc...
<balu1> rossknox, any of hte more recent ones run well
<CarlFK> mordof: look at /etc/network/interfaces (config file)  man interfaces
<P-Vich_> well, I'll let you know in about 40 minutes how well it runs on a very old Compaq Laptop
<P-Vich_> :)
<mordof> CarlFK, ty
<balu1> rossknox: if u want to avoid headaches, try to get ones with an nvidia gfx card.
<chuckyp> snikker, also no need to restart just sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0 after changes
<snikker> chuckyp: ok i'll try...
<balu1> mordof: i c? well i as trying to figure out how i can replace NT Server, w/ a linux basedt hing
<rossknox> i heard theres driver problems with some, is that with ATI cards?
<s_spiff> guys...what software do i use to burn cd's and dvd's?
<gnomefreak> rossknox: i think so
<balu1> rossknox: right. its with older ati cards.. the newer ones shouldnt be an issue, its with
<mordof> balu1, ohh, if you are looking to replace a server.. server install is for that, i thought you ment to give to all the employees to use :P
<CarlFK> balu1: depends on what the boxes being replaced do - are they desktop/work stations that users use, or servers that sit in a back room?
<rossknox> great thnx
<gnomefreak> ati is a pita to get 3d to work (alot of poeple)
<balu1> carlfk: deskto pworkstations
<balu1> rossknox: do not get any mobility radeons igp 9300 or lower. but i REALLY advice getting an nvidia, its less of a pain.
<mordof> balu1, if anyone is gonna be trying to use the computer, do not put server install on it
* gnomefreak went out bought a cheap nvidia card for that reason ;)
<s_spiff> dude's...what do i use to burn cd's and dvds?
<gnomefreak> to mins later 3d :)
<balu1> rossknox: also, what ever u do, dont get shared ram.
<CarlFK> balu1: then you probably want the normal desktop install.  unless they are low end boxes (P2, 64mb ram) - then you want xubuntu ;)
<smitty> hey guys, what is the name of the of the package for ubuntu that can install a bunch of the non standard software
<gnomefreak> 10*
<balu1> mordof: ic.. got it.
<s_spiff> gnomefreak, what do i use to burn cd's and dvd's?
<balu1> carlfk: nahh the boxes are decent celerons with 512 ram
<smitty> i would use k3b to burn cds and dvds
<CarlFK> good.
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: i use k3b not sure what you use
<balu1> does ubuntu not come with a cd burning app?
<chuckyp> balu1, no
<chuckyp> balay, it does
<PuMpErNiCkLe> balu1: yes it does
<s_spiff> yup..i had forgotten the name re...
<rossknox> balu1: whats that? intergrated gfx?
<chuckyp> PuMpErNiCkLe, the correct answer for his question was no it does not yes it does
<jos_> serpetine
<balu1> rossknox: yes, onboard cards.
<balu1> rossknox: stay awy afrom those.
<smitty> hey guys, what is the name of the of the package for ubuntu that can install a bunch of the non standard software
<mordof> CarlFK, is that the only way to do it?
<CarlFK> mordof: do what?
<C_J_Pro> Is there anyway to track a shipit order while it is in the shipping stages?
<mordof> interfaces
<balu1> rossknox: they suck anyway, they sap up your processor rsources too.
<balu1> rossknox: they will workfine  in ubuntu, but u will have a hell of a time trying to get opengl working..(it may not even work at all)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chuckyp: Dude, it's not even noon.  I can out-english-prof most people any day, but 'day' starts after 3PM.  Get off it.
<CarlFK> mordof: no, but it is the "right way".  to get an example of the 'format', use the GUI on a desktop box to set a static IP, then see what is in that file
<elkbuntu> C_J_Pro, unfortunatly no. they wouldnt be able to offer them free if they could be tracked
<balu1> wats the ubuntu cd burner called?
<rossknox> balu1: what notebook do you use?
<mordof> CarlFK, k
<s_spiff>  PuMpErNiCkLe , dude, were you anytime on the ircq or awesomechat servers?
<smitty> acdrip?
<chuckyp> balu1, well you can use serpentine to create audio cds
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: nope
<chuckyp> balu1, or cdrecord isn't it.
<balu1> rossknox: i use a toshiba a75-s206, everything in it works 100% EXCEPT hardware 3d accel for my laptop..(so no 3d cross platform games for me)
<s_spiff> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok... sorry..just curious..i think i had seen someone with a same nick there..
<balu1> well im lookin for like a CD/DVD ISO burning program
<chuckyp> balu1, cdrecord
<chuckyp> !burn
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<balu1> somthing like BlindWrite, or Alcohol 120% if u guys know those
<Stormx2> balu1: k3b
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: Cool.  Aside from freenode, I've only ever been on Quakenet, and those were some pretty small channels. :)
<Zealot|atwork> Hey pplz, how do i get the mac osx like dock at the bottom
<chuckyp> balu1, okay well did you read the wiki?
<Stormx2> balu1: k3b is probably the best one out there  in my opinion at least
<Baldrick2> 80% of dist-upgrade
<Baldrick2> wooo
<Stormx2> balu1: Does Audio CD, DVD, etc
<s_spiff> PuMpErNiCkLe, hehe... maybe someone liked ur nick..and kept it for himself :P
<s_spiff> Baldrick2, what are you talking about?
<balu1> stormx2: i c. ill take a look..ive used BlindWrite for a very long time,  that is the best burning tool out thre to date in my op
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: Quite possible. ^^
<s_spiff> dis-upgrade?
<sophea> help me please!
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: hes going from hoary to breezy
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<s_spiff> ohh i c
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Baldrick2> had to do upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10
<s_spiff> gnomefreak,  haha.. nice one
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: ;)
<s_spiff> any one uptodate about the dapper developments?
<gnomefreak> i didnt teach him that one some other nice guy did
<s_spiff> haha
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: what about them?
<sophea> how can i play mp3 musics in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> balu1: Ooh I'll give that a go
<Baldrick2> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Baldrick2> yay
<balu1> stormx2: its a windows ap tho ;x
<snikker> /etc/network/interfaces:2: misplaced option
<snikker> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<s_spiff> nah..wanted to know..hows it comming...most reviews are raging about its features
<Stormx2> sophea: Do that, or get a player with mp3 support built-in  Like audacious :P
<herrpoonstrikes> if i create a new partition on a hdd, am i right in thinknig it will make the new partition in any free space
<Zealot|atwork> 2 Questions, how do i get the dock at the bottom of the screen and whats the default port for windows-->linux vnc
<balu1> stormx2: im recently ran over to linux ;p i meant blindwrite in windows
<mordof_> CarlFK, if i have 1 computer with a static IP.. would the router try to assign that IP to another computer? (if so any suggestions to avoid that from happening?)
<herrpoonstrikes> ?
<_keroppi_> I have the Java 1.5 sdk installed, and a link to libjavaplugin_jni.so is in /usr/lib/{mozilla,mozilla-firefox,firefox}/plugins -- and Firefox still won't detect the Java plugin in about:plugins... Any ideas?
<Ohm> Hey guys where I find the trash????
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: slowly getting there
<s_spiff> 'slowly'?
<Stormx2> s_spiff: Latest dapper development: Mark Shuttleworth (rich guy behind ubuntu) wants to delay the release by 6 weeks
<balu1> zealot|atwork: isn thte dock like a desklet (applet) or something??
<Baldrick2> mordof_ remove that address from routers dhcp
<snikker> chuckyp: when i run "sudo ifdown eth0", i've got this error: "/etc/network/interfaces:2: misplaced option        ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ohm: panel, bottom right
<s_spiff> mordof, i don think the router will assign ur i[p to any other pc
<Stormx2> balu1: Ah I see
<CarlFK> mordof: "yes" - but you can config the router not to. (or you need to get a better router)
<Stormx2> balu1: Well do a sudo apt-get install k3b k3b-mp3
<chuckyp> snikker, hrm....  did you change permissions on the file?
<balu1> stormx2: already did :)
<rossknox> gnomefreak: what laptop do u use?
<Stormx2> balu1: Then try it. It works a treat for me. Its a KDE program but it looks dandy in gnome
<chuckyp> snikker, or owner maybe
<mordof_> Baldrick2, the static IP will still work properly?
<Ohm> Ok!
<Ohm> thanks
<Baldrick2> most dhcp will see if address allocated afore trying to give out, apart from ms dhcp
<balu1> stormx2: ever burned Playstation/PS2 games with it?
<gnomefreak> rossknox: i dont
<Baldrick2> yea man should work
<CarlFK> mordof, s_spiff - some routers will ping an IP before assigning it, but that isn't something you can rely on
<snikker> chuckyp: non, but i've used sudo command...
<chuckyp> snikker, ahh maybe because we moved the auto eth0
<Stormx2> balu1: :O No!
<Stormx2> balu1: That is wrong and bad!
<rossknox> gnomefreak: lol oh
<mordof> CarlFK, ahh i see, i have the linksys wrt54g.. any chance you know weither that will work?
<Baldrick2> good choice
<balu1> stormx2: its actually quite legal  if i burn my own.
<chuckyp> snikker, try moving it back and only specifying the options under iface that you specify with ifconfig to get it working.  Don't put extra stuff there.
<Baldrick2> id still remove it from dhcp scope
<bad_chitah> hey i m not able to use scp ..... can nebody help?
<Stormx2> balu1: Did you make em then? ;-)
<mordof> Baldrick2, k, ill do that.. thanks
<s_spiff> damn..i got disc!
<rossknox> if the router assigns IPs by DHCP it usually allows static ips alongside depending on the computers config
<guest666> can i have shell access to all your ubuntu 5.10 installs
<CarlFK> mordof: yeah, good chance.  find the "address pool?" or something liek that in the router config web thingy
<s_spiff> anyways... Stormx2 why does the 'dude' want it delayed?
<Baldrick2> hope you got the linux firmware on there
<Baldrick2> lol
<snikker> chuckyp: ok
<balu1> stormx2: ;P i used to make backups of my old games like final fantasy 7, because they were peeling away from use.
<mordof> Baldrick2, nope i don't
<bad_chitah> whenever i try it it shows "ssh: connect to host 172.16.8.180 port 22: Connection refused
<bad_chitah> lost connection"
<chuckyp> guest666, what do you mean?
<mordof> Baldrick2, it still works fine though
<PuMpErNiCkLe> guest666: lol, no, and besides, we've already rmed the logs you'd want :p
<mordof> haven't had any trouble with port forwarding or anything like that
<chuckyp> guest666, i'll give you shell access just to laugh at your feeble attempts
<bad_chitah> hello ............
<Baldrick2> i havent tried myself but i hear the linux firmware is better
<andrius> hello....
<Baldrick2> i have draytek myself..
<mordof> and my router still even picks up the pc's with linux using dhcp.. (although, it doesn't get any of the names correctly)
<bad_chitah> can nebody tell me how to config scp
<Stormx2> s_spiff: Various things. Basicly its not finished. It need some fine tuning
<stian> Hey all, nm-applet doesn't show any networking devices, even though dapper detects and sets up my wifi card without any problems :(
<stian> Any suggestions?
<chuckyp> bad_chitah, what do you mena config it you just use it.
<mordof> Baldrick2, im using the default firmware, it is working for me so far so i haven't bothered to change it
<Zealot|atwork> Whats the Default VNC port for Ubuntu and How do i change it?
<snikker> chuckyp: no, same error :(
<s_spiff>  ok
<bad_chitah> getting error ssh: connect to host 172.16.8.180 port 22: Connection refused
<bad_chitah> lost connection
<chuckyp> snikker, hrm... even if its not changed?
<Stormx2> s_spiff: "I'm writing to propose a six week delay in the release date of Dapper, in order to do additional validation, certification, localisation, and polish," Shuttleworth said
<Baldrick2> mordof check this http://www.batbox.org/wrt54g-linux.html
<chuckyp> bad_chitah, you need 172.16.8.180 to have ssh enabled
<chuckyp> bad_chitah, ssh is off in ubuntu default I believe
<wuzzy> what packages are recommended when building stuff from source? like make, gcc and the tools?
<s_spiff> Stormx2, hmm... well i think its gonna be worth the wait
<Stormx2> balu1: "backups" eh? ;-)
<allee> hi, 'ifup -a' seem to spawn to background and NFS mount fails because DHCP is not yet done :(
<snikker> chuckyp: no
<bad_chitah> how to do it?
<balu1> stormx2: u got it :)
<balu1> stormx2: do u know i can get cdrDAO to run w/ root prvilages?? K3B is yelling at me about it.
<chuckyp> bad_chitah, config for ssh is located in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Stormx2> s_spiff: Theres a meeting tomorow at 18:00 GMT about it in #ubuntu-meeting. A lot of people want a "baby dapper" to be released on April 20th, as originally planned, then the full dapper will come later, and the cds will be of the latter
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wuzzy: the 'build-essential' package holds everything you should need (at least, to start with).
<mordof> Baldrick2, haha! nice :D im glad i have a popular router
<chuckyp> snikker, hrm... I dunno restart maybe?
<wuzzy> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks!
<s_spiff> neat man
<Stormx2> balu1: Go to the settings thing like it suggests
<chuckyp> snikker, thats just goofy if you moved it back then that isnt't he problem.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wuzzy: np :)
<s_spiff>  can we guys... the general publi join the 'meeting'?
<balu1> stormx2: ya but i dno what to do in there
<allee> balu1: ignore k3b's yelling. it work fine nevertheless
<Baldrick2> mordof, yea they went open sourced there firmware
<bad_chitah> then
<Stormx2> balu1: Let me see...
<Ohm> You know a good translator ENGLISH->PORTUGUESE, PORTUGUESE->ENGLISH? Where I found it?
<bad_chitah> wht to do
<snikker> chuckyp: i try to restart
<mordof> Baldrick2, linksys open sources firmware? wow! im impressed
<herrpoonstrikes> hi, can anyone help me with some hard drive partitioing please ? :P
<Stormx2> balu1: I can't remember... what options do you get?
<Ohm> herrpoonstrikes, What is your problem?
<Baldrick2> mordof, they screwed the router in later releases, halfing the ram etc
<balu1> stormx2: nothing really// jst a list of external programs w/ check marks next to them.. dno what to edit
<herrpoonstrikes> i need to create an extra partition on my main hdd
<P-Vich_> hey, is drapper released, yet??  or is there a timeframe on it's release?
<Baldrick2> mordof more open than my draktek !
<herrpoonstrikes> but there is obviously stuff on there
<bad_chitah> thr r 15-20 commands and all are comments
<Stormx2> balu1: Ill check. Give me a minute to reinstall
<balu1> stormx2: thanku
<sophea> get player with mp3 support
<Ohm> hmm I don't know how do that in linux
<herrpoonstrikes> i just want to make sure if i create a new partition it wont overwrite the stuff there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ohm: There aren't any really good translators, but google does offer free translation services.
<Ohm> :/
<bad_chitah> like      #   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/identity
<bad_chitah> #   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<bad_chitah> #   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_dsa
<bad_chitah> #   Port 22
<herrpoonstrikes> oh ok
<herrpoonstrikes> no probs :)
<s_spiff> bad_chitah, don paste here man
<Ohm> oks
<Baldrick2> did you start nessusd ?
<s_spiff>  use a pastebin..
<bad_chitah> oops
<s_spiff>  np
<bad_chitah> sry
<s_spiff>  last time i did it i got a warning :P
<s_spiff> so.. me jut telling ya..
<Stormx2> Whats the apt-get equivilent of synaptic's "complete remove"
<s_spiff> install -f
<chuckyp> Stormx2, apt-get remove
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Stormx2: apt-get --purge
<s_spiff> Stormx2, sudo spt-get install -f ...or something like that.. i think so...just check it out
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<chuckyp> lol
<Stormx2> woh
<s_spiff>  then that -f thingy is for something else
<s_spiff> :P
<Stormx2> conflicting messages guys :P
<chuckyp> Stormx2, what are you trying to do? just remove a package?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Stormx2: Do them all. :D
<Stormx2> Yeah, and the config
<Stormx2> lol
<s_spiff> haha
<mordof> Baldrick2, wow, i really like this... only installs to the ram so if you screw somethin up, power-cycle it :D
<chuckyp> Stormx2, what config?
<balu1> gg, he erases his computer somehow lol
<chuckyp> Stormx2, the cache?
<Stormx2> chuckyp: The same config that "complete removal" removes
<Baldrick2> mordof, i never dont it so if it goes pear shape dont look at me !! however i hear it works very well
<dv_> what window manager/DE do you guys use?
<neck3r> helo ... i have some problems ...
<chuckyp> Stormx2, if you want to remove an application just apt-get remove <packagename>  I'm not sure what you are getting at.
<Stormx2> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<dv_> ah crap. wrong channe
<dv_> l
<neck3r> could you help me ?
<Stormx2> balu1: Check that ^^
<balu1> ah thnks :)
<Stormx2> neck3r: Only if you tell us what is wrong :P
<andrius> anyone know anything about ubuntu on the fujitsu p7120?
<neck3r> ok ...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chuckyp: Applications create configuration files.  apt-get remove only removes teh binaries and libraries - it leaves the config files.
<Baldrick2> < turns on mind reading device.....
<neck3r> i have ubuntu mb for 3 or 4 days ...
<Ohm> I modifyed my FSTAB and give permissions for all users for accsess one partition, How can I give pemission only one user?
<Stormx2> neck3r: mb?
<Ohm> I use, users,owner,ro,rw
<chuckyp> PuMpErNiCkLe, hrm... let me check on that then
<neck3r> and synaptic writes that i have allready installed gcc and g++ ... but when i like to install samo program i allways writes that i'm missing gcc
<neck3r> what should i do ?
<I_Eat_Plastic> It seems i've totally crashed gdm when trying to install ATI drivers, anyway I could go about reversing this?
<Stormx2> neck3r: what program?
<Ohm> neck3r, Install the build-essential
<mordof> Baldrick2, im not gonna do it.. i don't like fiddling with things like that. i have 4 other people running on the internet through this thing and i don't want to drop everyone from internet for a week or so :P
<neck3r> for example mplayer, gaim, ...
<Stormx2> neck3r: Run this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chuckyp> Stormx2, I don't know how to do that but I want to know when you figure it out.
<webex> is >&2 standard output?
* andrius is having trouble getting the cdrom recognized
<Storkme> hi, how do i install svn command line on my ubuntu machine?
<Stormx2> chuckyp: Huh? o.O
<Stormx2> Storkme: sudo apt-get install subversion
<Baldrick2> mordof fair play to ya !, il think ill buy one one day just to try it
<Ohm> I modifyed my FSTAB and give permissions for all users for accsess one partition, using "users,owner,ro,rw" , How can I give pemission only one user?
<Storkme> Stormx2, oh, right, i presumed the package would be called 'svn' :\
<Stormx2> I_Eat_Plastic: Revert to that backup you made of the config ;-)
<neck3r> ok ... i've done it ...
<Stormx2> Storkme: I did that :P
<Storkme> hehe :)
<webex> anyone knows what the redirekt >&2 dose? is it standars output?
<Baldrick2> sdout isnt it ?
<neck3r> Error: Bad gcc version
<neck3r> :-/
<Stormx2> Storkme: My SVN completely screwed up for a few months... Just didn't work. its working now, mysteriously  So now it will only be a few days until Winamp Modern skin support!
<I_Eat_Plastic> Stormx2 where is it usally stored
<sophea> does ubuntu has kdevelop?
<snikker> chuckyp: it's the same thing after reboot
<Stormx2> I_Eat_Plastic: :P you have had to have made it.
<chuckyp> Stormx2, yeah --purge is what you are looking for.
<webex> Baldrick2,  you mean standard output?
<Storkme> awesome Stormx2 :D
<Stormx2> I_Eat_Plastic: It isn't done automaticly. Always backup before you try changing something drastic
<Kanalal> hey can someone tell me, if i want to bind multiple commands to a key, do i seperate each with a ':' or a ';'?
<Kanalal> or how about a |?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Stormx2: I did, but where is xconfig usally stored?
<Stormx2> Storkme: Indeed! :-) I use a player called audacious and man it is awesome... Beutiful, works absolutely fine, plays loads of formats, and such
<Ohm> (((/dev/hda8       /media/hda8     vfat    users,owner,ro,rw,umask=000    0    0
<Ohm> ))) I used this for give accsess to one partition for all user, How can I give acsess only one user?
<Stormx2> I_Eat_Plastic: Uhg I forget :(
<Baldrick2> >&2 means that the output stdout of the echo command will
<Baldrick2> be sent instead to stderr.
<I_Eat_Plastic> Stormx2: It's okay. I'll ask around.
<I_Eat_Plastic> Where is xconfig stored? lol
<blumer> Hi, all. I'm getting a broken package when apt-get install-ing php5 on an up-to-date Breezy system. Assistance appreciated--thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I_Eat_Plastic: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neck3r> Stromx2: so what should i do now ... when i run sudo apt-get install build-essential ... and still it writes  Error: Bad gcc version
<Storkme> Stormx2, hmm, how did you install audacious? i gave up when i realised it wasn't on apt-get, lol
<neck3r> ?
<Stormx2> There ya go :P
<chuckyp> snikker, i'm not sure then should be working.
<I_Eat_Plastic> PuMpErNicKLe: Thank you.
<chuckyp> snikker, perhaps someone else can ehlp
<Stormx2> Storkme: Its at www.audacious-media-player.org. Grab a download, save it to your desktop. Right click it > extract here. In terminal, cd to the directory. Then "./configure". If everything looks fine, go ahead and "make" then "sudo make install"
<Fawzib> ok, still unable to do a server-expert install with dapper. Can anyone tell me how to do it? Is it even possible anymore?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> neck3r: build-essential installs gcc4 - from the sounds of it, you need gcc3.4 for whatever it is you're compiling
<snikker> chuckyp: ok, thanks foe all :)
<Baldrick2> whoot, upgrading process may begin..
<Storkme> cool Stormx2, i'll check that out :)
<Stormx2> neck3r: Thats odd! Could you please post the output on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<webex> Baldrick2, it means that the standard errors also will be written to standard output?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> neck3r: (Some things do require a specific version.  Kernel modules, iirc, require the same version as was used with the kernel.)
<Stormx2> Storkme: Check the IRC channel too. irc.nenolod.net #audacious
<Baldrick2> webex, i think so yea
<webex> Baldrick2, thanks
<Storkme> cool, will do Stormx2
* Signon time  :    Mon Mar 13 16:16:50 2006
* Signoff time :    Mon Mar 13 17:14:41 2006
* Total uptime :    0d  0h 57m 51s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) !sudo
(ubotu/#ubuntu) By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) Faq #1 :P
(Stormx2/#ubuntu) kobalt: no root on ubuntu ^^
(kobalt/#ubuntu) thx
(I_Eat_Plastic/#ubuntu) Does anyone know how to correctly install ATI drivers? :|
(neck3r/#ubuntu) Stormx2: it should be there ... if i did it write :)
(CarlFK/#ubuntu) mordof: i think: /etc/init.d/networking restart
(mordof/#ubuntu) CarlFK, k thanks
(Stormx2/#ubuntu) neck3r: Let me check
(neck3r/#ubuntu) it should be there
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) 'direct login by root is disabled'
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) I_Eat_Plastic,  i just followed the !ati wiki page.
(kobalt/#ubuntu) kay thx a lot
<Liquid_Ic> Does anyone have experience using a touchpanel with ubuntu? Care to take a look at the problem I'm having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143907
(Ohm/#ubuntu) Minhas m\uffffsicas/
(I_Eat_Plastic/#ubuntu) Dr_wilis: thank you.
(Stormx2/#ubuntu) neck3r: Let me see what version of gcc is in the repos
(pawel/#ubuntu) no topic?
(mordof/#ubuntu) CarlFK, heh... reconfiguring network address through ssh.. do i just give it a minute then close the terminal or what?
(Fawzib/#ubuntu) found out how to do it, I guess i needed ESP to find out
<Ohm> How Can I open this directory???? Minhas m\uffffsicas/ where \uffff is equal a 
<s_spiff> Stormx2,did u try out the new bmpx player?
<Stormx2> s_spiff: THOU SHALT NOT USE BMPX
<s_spiff> Stormx2,  audacious is the ssame as bmp..or winamp!
<neck3r> Stormx2: i have ubuntu for 3 days so i don't exatly really know what you want from me ... :)
<_keroppi_> I'm trying to compile a java project, and I've installed the jdk 1.5, but I keep getting errors saying packages can't be found. "javax.activation does not exist". However when I compiled the demos that use javax stuff, they work fine.
<s_spiff> Stormx2, haha...why not?
<CarlFK> mordof: i think so ;)
<Stormx2> s_spiff: They are morons, and the player is terrible
<s_spiff> Stormx2, achha ok..i'm goin out right now...will come back and check this player out
<CarlFK> mordof: might want to run it in screen
<Stormx2> s_spiff: Buggy and crashy and horrible. The general feeling is "If it work's on deadchip's computer, it works on everyones!"
<M_A_K> I just tried to install atftpd on my computer and transfer a file from a router to my computer, but it did not work.  Where do I configure atftpd?
<s_spiff>  Stormx2 will buzz ya for help installing it
<Stormx2> s_spiff: KK
<s_spiff> cya guys..
<snowblink> Ohm, cd " and tab completion
<Fawzib> CarlFK: just so you know, to do the 'expert' installs press 'F6 (other options)' twice, it will show you a popup menu where you can select 'Normal/Expert'. Thanks anyway
<blumer> I'm getting a broken package upon "apt-get install php5" on an up-to-date Breezy system--help? Thanks!
<Stormx2> snowblink: What does cd " do?
<Stormx2> blumer: How is it broken?
<snowblink> Stormx2, allows for things like spaces without requiring escape sequences...
<blumer> Stormx2: I get the following:
<blumer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blumer>   php5: Depends: libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.1.2-1) but it is not going to be installed or
<blumer>                  libapache-mod-php5 (>= 5.1.2-1) but it is not going to be installed or
<blumer>                  php5-cgi (>= 5.1.2-1) but it is not going to be installed
<gnomefreak> blumer: dont paste in here please use pastebin
<blumer> sorry
<Stormx2> snowblink: Oh I thought you meant the command cd "
<Stormx2> snowblink: :P sorry
<Stormx2> !lamp
<ubotu> [lamp]  Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Stormx2> ^ check that
<Stormx2> may have some instructions on php5
<blumer> checking ...
<mordof> CarlFK, w00t! it is set
<mordof> CarlFK, how do i check that the internet is working properly without downloading anything.. i've never used a web browser in cli before
<Stormx2> blumer: Check these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PHP5Installation2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PHP5Installation
<neck3r> Stormx2: could you guive an advice ... because i'm getting angry of this ... it still does the same ...
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<Stormx2> neck3r: Right, give this a go
<mordof> neck3r, installing php5 and apache2 and the like work perfect through the repos..
<mordof> er, whoever that was for
<blumer> Stormx2: Will try those. Thanks for your help
<Stormx2> neck3r: On synaptic, and run a search for "gcc" in the name. Then, right click all and select "remove". Apply. If it says build-essential will be uninstalled, carry on. Then find build essential, and install/reinstall it.
<visik7> hi anyone know where I can find libflat.so ?
<Kyral> visik7, do apt-cache search libflat and see what comes up
<Storkme> Stormx2, hey, you there? i get this error when using ./configure, checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gthread-2.0 pango... configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango
<visik7> Kyral: nothing
<Kyral> visik7, hen I dunno
<Kyral> sorry
<Stormx2> Storkme: Install the -dev versions of those packages, then :P
<Kyral> right now I'm not on my Ubuntu box
<Baldrick2> try searchin rpmfind. i know its not an rpm but may help
<Baldrick2> rpmfind.net
<Baldrick2> or just google it !
<Seveas> Baldrick2, please don't give bad advice
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ^^^^ packages in ubuntu
<Storkme> Stormx2, sorry, how do i do that?
<Stormx2> Storkme: Use synaptic
<Stormx2> Storkme: :P
<Storkme> fair point
<Seveas> Storkme, what are you compiling?
<Storkme> apt-get > synaptic
<Storkme> Seveas, audacious
<Seveas> isn't there a debian package?
<Stormx2> I don't think so
<Seveas> !find audacious
<Stormx2> I think I tried installing a deb once and it failed
<Stormx2> let me see
<Storkme> they said they didn't want to support deb packages
<Storkme> which is a shame.
<Stormx2> Oh. Add these to your sources.list
<Stormx2> deb http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp/ experimental audacious
<Stormx2> deb-src http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp/ experimental audacious
<xnull> !XGL
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Stormx2> then sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get install audacious
<Seveas> Storkme, you need libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev and libpango1.0-dev
<Storkme> Stormx2, oh, they told me they didn't support platform specific packages
<Seveas> Storkme, that's a debian repo, mixing those with ubuntu can lead to serious pain
<mordof> only on dapper, lol. LIES!
<khxxm> how do i go about extending my desktop onto another monitor is it even possible with linux?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'audacious' returned no results.
<Seveas> mordof, the hacks available for breezy are utter crack
<Dr_Willis> khxxm,  its possible.
<mordof> i've seen guides to getting it work on breezy
<mordof> Seveas, oh ok
<Stormx2> Storkme: I think its done by 3rd parties and not actually "officially" supported. Maybe
<Dr_Willis> khxxm,  what video card?
<mordof> XGL is amazing though
<Seveas> mordof, it's too bad that it's crack
<kobalt> hey guys I am looking for a name of a software....it s used to connect one keyboard and one mouse to multiple computers and its free
<Seveas> I'm glad aiglx will be available soon
<Dr_Willis> kobalt,  synegery
<mordof> what is that
<thrice`> hey Seveas, are the new icons in dapper for you?  I cannot find them
<chuckyp> !tell khxxm about twinview
<Diogo> Anyone knows of a good postfix/sasl on Ubuntu tutorial?
<Dr_Willis> kobalt,  or somthing spelt like that. Synergy
<Seveas> thrice`, yes they are (fubble with your theme if they don't show)
<Toma-> !info zsnes
<kobalt> thats it .. thx a lot
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.400-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 504 kB, Installed size: 3212 kB
<Toma-> !info zsnes dapper
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.420-0.1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 506 kB, Installed size: 3216 kB
<Toma-> weird
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<khxxm> not sure with video card but standard one that come with my destop
<Dr_Willis> kobalt,  it works amazing well. :) using it now.
<I_Eat_Plastic> How can I tell what package of ubuntu i'm running? ._.
<balu1> zsnes = sweet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lns-bzn-29-82-64-232-226.adsl.proxad.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NO BOTS IN HERE
<Seveas> !help
<Seveas> @help
<Ubugtu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Seveas> good
<ubuntu_> there are any channel in spanish?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kyral> #ubuntu-es
<defrysk> !es
<ArRiEsP> thanks
<defrysk> dang :s
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<I_Eat_Plastic> How can I tell what package of ubuntu i'm running?
<Nermal> cat /etc/ubuntu-release
<neck3r> Stormx2: ... so i completly uninstalled gcc, than i found build essential and installed it ... and tryed to install the mplayer ... and the same problem :-/
<I_Eat_Plastic> Nermal: Thank you
<Seveas> Nermal, that doesn't exist
<Seveas> try /etc/lsb-release
<Nermal> hmmm
<Seveas> or lsb-release -a
<Nermal> oh of course
<gnomefreak> !version
<webex> GNU GRUB is a bootloader just like lilo boot right?
<ubotu> from memory, version is 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue'
<ArRiEsP> i'm a new user
<Storkme> yes webex
<Seveas> webex, correct
<webex> ok, thanks
<ArRiEsP> ubuntu can read ntfs files?
<Nermal> yah
<thrice`> webex: correct that its' a boot loader, but there are differences
<I_Eat_Plastic> Nermal: That directory does not exist.
<thrice`> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<spiritz> I'm about to get an hard drive, I have choice between seagate, hitachi and samsung :) It's a laptop harddrive, which one would u choose? I'm about to go the samsung way
<Nermal> I_Eat_Plastic: do keep up
<Baldrick2> yes ntfs is doable
<ArRiEsP> doable?
<dv_> is there ICE for ubuntu?
<Kyral> ICE?
<dv_> I mean zeroc's ICE
<Baldrick2> yes you can read ntfs
<Kyral> what is ICE?
<Stormx2> neck3r: Do you even need to compile mplayer?
<Stormx2> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ArRiEsP> thanks
<Baldrick2> !ntfs
* Dr_Willis wonders if ANYONe knows what 'ice' is :P
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Kyral> man I have been doing too much CHem
<gnomefreak> no you dont you can apt-get mplayer-386 or whatever arch
<balu1> i like chem.
<green_earz> hi all just a pointer i need, i can not remember the command for howto see what socket a program is running on, i think is some thing like natstat ?
<Kyral> I saw ICE and I thought an "Initial, Change, Equivelance" table
<neck3r> Stormx2: i think i do ...
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: a WM?
<Dr_Willis> Storkme,  icewm - is a window manager. :p
<Stormx2> neck3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Kyral> Oh! IceWM!!
<Kyral> You should have said so!
<Dr_Willis> he dident say icewm
<gnomefreak> yes apt-get it
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Spec> green_earz: netstat -anp
<Dr_Willis> --->  <dv_> I mean zeroc's ICE
<Baldrick2> green_earz netstat -la
<green_earz> big thanks
<dv_> I mean the interprocess communication system
<Spec> what's -l do?
<dv_> like corba
<gnomefreak> list
<Spec> ah
<Spec> -p is a good thing to have, if you're root
<gnomefreak> a=all
<green_earz> Baldrick2; Spec; thanks perfect
<Baldrick2> -l only show listening sockets
<gnomefreak> either that or i have manned too many pages and is getting confused :)
<zth> what command's used to check what processes are using /dev/dsp?
<gnomefreak> zth: ps aux
<Baldrick2> fuser /dev/dsp ?
<zth> i'll just run over the problem... my OSS sound works but my ALSA sound doesn't, just sometimes
<zth> i have no clue why
<samuel> ubuntu.it
<franz> hallo
<webex> whats the ubuntu command to se the current runlevel? =S
<samuel> #ubuntu.it
<zth> nvm, it's working now
<gnomefreak> runlevel
<gnomefreak> webex: ^^^
<webex> gnomefreak,  of course.. sorry about that =P what dose N
<gnomefreak> not sure what the N is
<webex> N stand for?
<Baldrick2> network isnt it ?
<webex> 2 is the def... multiuser level right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<webex> thanks
<chuckyp> test
<samuel> speak italian?
<neck3r> Stormx2: ... yes ... so now i have mplayer ... but it doens't still works completly ... i cant hear any sound ? ...
<samuel> do you speak italian?
<teknopath> mplayer is kind of a piece of crap,  use XMMS
<samuel> it
<void^> ...
<samuel> #ubuntu.it
<Stormx2> neck3r: Ask in #mplayer
<neck3r> Stormx2: thx
<void^> use mplayer -ao help
<Baldrick2> neck3r check sound outputs
<Stormx2> And XMMS is a piece of crap too, teknopath
<ret28> Anyone here got dapper (or latest stable) running on a Portege M300 ?
<Dr_Willis> run mplayer from the shell, see if any error messages are mentioned
<Stormx2> ret28: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<ret28> What's that?
<Baldrick2> laptop chanel ?
<neck3r> Baldrick2: i think i have everythink all right ... because i listen to xmms but in mplayer there is no sound ... i dont understand why ...
<ret28> Aha. Cheers :)
<teknopath> i already told you, its a piece of crap lol
<Stormx2> neck3r: Wait, hang on. Go to the preferences, and change the output plugin to eSound?
<teknopath> i kid
<teknopath> a little
<teknopath> its just not as friendly as XMMS
<Dr_Willis> i use xmms for audio, and mplayer for video :P
<Dr_Willis> you playing mp3's in mplayer?
<teknopath> ahhh,  see i use VLC for video and XMMS for streaming audio love them icecast and shoutcast stations
<rossknox> do "ATi Mobility Radeon X600 PCI Express"'s work well with ubuntu?
<xnull> just install Xgl and when I start X ...nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> rossknox,  my X200Mobility works.
<xnull> !XGL
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<teknopath> ive just had several complications with mplayer and have mentally dubbed it a lemon
* Dr_Willis wonders how you have a X600Mobility thats a Pci Express.. :P
<mz_work> hah - mplayer works out of the box here
<rossknox> Dr_Willis, cool. thnx
<neck3r> Stormx2: ... yes ... now it works ... thank you very much ...
<neck3r> very very much
<QMario> How to I tell Ubuntu to make a swap partition for use?
<teknopath> have you already installed?
<QMario> Teknopath, yes.
<QMario> For some reason my system slows down immediately very fast each time firefox is used.
<gmi01> hello every one, every couple of days i have to run apt-get update or otherwise i get an error msg that says couldn't stat package source file doesn't exist for all my repositories!! is there a way to fix this?
<QMario> Teknopath?
<QMario> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<iskywalker> hi
<iskywalker> my ssh-add hung
<iskywalker> every single time i call it and put my passphrase
<iskywalker> what can it be?
<QMario> !topic
<gmi01> my apt.conf.d/20archives is totally normal as the default one APT::Archives::MaxAge "30";
<gmi01>   APT::Archives::MinAge "2";
<gmi01>    APT::Archives::MaxSize "500";
<gogo_> I have windows and ubunto on my comp, how do i set windows as the default operating system on start up
<_jason> gogo_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default number appropriately
<gogo_> Thanx Jason
<Dr_Willis> grub starts counting at 0, and that 'other' menu item also counts..
<Dr_Willis> :p
<QMario> What is the topic in this channel?
<QMario> Is there not one?
<xnull> anybody with XGL here?
<_jason> QMario: /topic
<alan|home> mouarf !!
<alan|home> "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region [0|1|2]  of device 0000:00:06.0"
<alan|home> no wifi card...
<Dr_Willis> or read the config file. and enable the 'default' and 'savedefault' featuer of grub
<alan|home> any idea ?
<QMario> What happened to it?
<_jason> QMario: it's there
<alan|home> (from dapper live cd)
<QMario> Well, should I still be using Breezy or Dapper now?
<alan|home> (same on any linux distro...)
<Dr_Willis> Dapper is in testing.. id wait for now.
<mordof> is there a memory leak in gdesklet?
<_jason> QMario: breezy is latest stable, dapper is development
<mordof> anyone know..
<Dr_Willis> mordof,  heard of memory leaks in Gdesklets for ages....
<Dr_Willis> mordof,  may be specific applets have the leaks
<xnull> any ideea why my XGL doesn`t star? is just a black screen...,
<QMario> _jason, so how do I add swap?
<QMario> Actually, the question I want to ask is: What is the best way for me to speed up my system performance?
<_jason> QMario: what are your specs?
<Baldrick2> add more memory if you can
<GrowlingTiger> http://glennapolinario.homelinux.com
<mordof> Dr_Willis, that's what i am wondering though..
<Dr_Willis> you can always make a swap file.
<QMario> _jason Pentium 4(1.69GHz) 512 SDRAM.
<Sapaki> hi everyone
<dexil> hmm,i need some help :/
<QMario> I think that's all you want to know, right?
<Baldrick2> qmario, add more ram for sure
<mordof> Dr_Willis, i think i solved the problem though.. before my app kept calling addtimer(time,function)   i wasn't sure but i figured it would keep making new timers... so now it just updates whenever i click on it.. no timers
<QMario> Baldrick2, swap wouldn't work?
<dexil> i can only use ubuntu withone res,640x480
<dexil> :(
<Baldrick2> qmario sure swap will help but ram is soo much faster
<Sapaki> I'm on the partition disk menu on ubuntu, what option to choose from
<bsm> hi, DPMS does not work with the nvidia driver. /var/log/Xorg.0.log does not say anything apart that he loaded the module
<Dr_Willis> i got 1 gb ram - and rarely touch the swap.
<Sapaki> configure raid or logical volume manager
<bsm> xset q tells me that my display is not capable of DPMS
<Baldrick2> i love linux memory managment, no swap till ya need, unlike some others i could mention!!
<Dr_Willis> bsm  - it seems to work with my nvidia card/drivers.
<mordof> Dr_Willis, i have 1gb of ram as well and don't touch the swap... but gdesklet was taking up 350mb of ram and i was well into my swap
<Dr_Willis> mordof,  :P costly eye candy
<mordof> Dr_Willis, yeah.. well, i'm hoping that if i make it so it only updates when i click on it that it won't have any mem leaks
* mordof goes to test
<blumer> Stormx2: if you're still around, I've looked through those wiki pages to no avail ...
<bsm> Dr_Willis: does it say which modes he supports in Xorg.0.log?
<ubuntu_> Hi, what is the password for root in the livecd?
<_jason> QMario: you can try running something like xfce or even fluxbox.  My system runs fine for me with those specs.  Not sure how to add a swap
<_jason> ubuntu_: root is locked
<blumer> the failing dependecies seem to be caused by libkrb53 (requiring >=1.4.2, but 1.3.6-4 is newest avaliable)
<_jason> ubuntu_: tell ubuntu_ about root
<Dr_Willis> bsm,  you did enable the DMPS option in the xorg file?
<mordof> nope :D:D i clicked on it about 80 times... not even .1 mb increase, but i made it use 16% of my processor, lol
<bsm> 'course
<blumer> and similiar problems with libxml2
<QMario> Baldrick2 and _jason okay and Thank you!!! :)
<bsm> "(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled"
<ubuntu_> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<QMario> _jason, what are your specifications?
* C-O-L-T-AWAY is now away - Reason : Need to learn!!!
<_jason> QMario: pentium4 1.6ghz with 512mb sdram
<_jason> QMario: have you installed your video drivers maybe?
<QMario> Yes.
<QMario> Also my system is 3+ years old. Would that account for anything?
<C_J_Pro> O_o
<C_J_Pro> I'm not the only one in here named Colt?
<C_J_Pro> lol
<ubntnwb> hi
<C_J_Pro> wb ubuntuwb
<_jason> QMario: probably not, my system is that old too
<Baldrick2> qmario, id be tempted to fun fluxbox or similar low resource WV
<Paganini> Hi everyone
<Paganini> I have encountered a bizarre thing
<Paganini> I was hoping someone could explain it to me
<Paganini> This morning I changed the hostname on my kubuntu box
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Fitzz> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ubntnwb> a question, i cannot changue the X resolution, its starts at 640x480. I edite xorg.conf and try with "radeon" and "ati" drivers with same results.  any idea?  sorry my english
<Baldrick2> !ati
<Paganini> I did this by editing the /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubntnwb about fixres
<Paganini> After doing this, KDE would choke on starting up. It gave some interesting errors like:
<QMario> Also, why does X take up so much memory?
<Baldrick2> ubntnwb check
<Baldrick2> !ati
<Paganini> klauncher says: "unknown protocol 'file'
<Paganini> If I return the hostname to what it originally was, everything works fine again.
<balu1> ati= fearsum sux ;p
<Paganini> Does anyone know why, for example, the *TRASH APPLET* cares about my hostname?
<balu1> !ati
<bsm> ah, dpms does not work because of compiz
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ubntnwb> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Paganini,  thers a network service i thoguht that reads those files then sets the actual names for the system
<Paganini> Dr_Willis: I originally used the KDE System Settings -> Network Settings too to change the hostname. Is that what you're refering to?
<Baldrick2> gnomefreak: im seeing alot of perl locale error messages during this upgrade
<Paganini> The same thing happens to KDE when I do that, and, additionally, it screws up sudo which complains about not being able to look up the hostname with "gethostbyname()"
<Paganini> *too = tool
<Dr_Willis> Paganini,  when the sysetm boots thers a service that sets the hostnames.  Ive always rebooted after changeing them
<Dr_Willis> it sounds like its some how seeing 2 hostnames for the box.
<JulianoSMM> so, when I open any picture .jpg the natilus crash, somebody can tell me if exist the correction to this bug?
<Paganini> Dr_Wills: Right. After changing the hostname and rebooting, that's when KDE chokes up
* Paganini is stumped; are there other files than /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname that I don't know about that keep track of the hostname
<mikebot> using firefox, on amazon, when you click on a book image to look inside the book, everything is black--anyone else have this problem, and aynone know how to fix it?
<Paganini> ?
<Baldrick2> err not that ive seen
<mikebot> or does anyone here use banshee?
<Baldrick2> try a man hostname
<Baldrick2> should say where "gethostbyname" looks
* Paganini checks that
<Liquid_Ic> Does anyone have experience using a touchpanel with ubuntu? Care to take a look at the problem I'm having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143907
<GNAM> SIX WEEKS!
<Baldrick2> huh ?
<lyl> hi there, my planner always crashed, is there anyone meet that problem too?
<balu1> what is the fglrx homepage?
<GrowlingTiger> who here is from the philippines
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<balu1> ati = the devil
<mordof> ati is not the devil
<balu1> srry, ati-9000IGP = devil
<mordof> this one time in class i wasn't paying attention, two guys were talking about ati.. and i just randomly yelled out "Ati sucks!"... i got called over by the teacher and got in trouble, lol
<balu1> LOL
<QMario> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<GrowlingTiger> joomla is great http://glennapolinario.homelinux.com
<gnomefreak> Baldrick2: iirc thats normal
<sophea> i can't hear sound from my sound card
<Baldrick2> gnomefreak, phew !
<sophea> so can you help me please?
<gnomefreak> Baldrick2: may also see liboil warnings
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<joosep> i'm having a problem with deleting in breezy with nautilus
<joosep> it's slow as hell
<Baldrick2> gnomefreak: wish id done this on the server not through ssh, i gotta wait for it to finish now before i go home !
<julian_> fucking joosep
<joosep> takes like 10 seconds minimum and the window freezes up during that
<gnomefreak> julian_: language
<julian_> what a shame joosep
<joosep> sheesh, what's wrong
<joosep> it hasn't been slow before
<gnomefreak> julian_: if your not gonna be help please go to a different channel
<julian_> is threre any girl here?
<Baldrick2> dude, grow up
<julian_> shit
<joosep> wrong channel imo
<gnomefreak> julian_: now please go to a different channel like #ubuntu-offtopic
<joosep> so, any ideas?
<mordof> gnomefreak, lol, don't throw him in there!
<gnomefreak> lol he wont go there
<Dr_Willis> Besides - Girls dont Use computers!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mordof> lmao
<Baldrick2> lol
<mordof> i can name a few in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<joosep> there are no girls on the intranets
<CarinArr> o.O
<Baldrick2> actually i know a couple of very pretty oracle dba's that would argue that
<gnomefreak> i can name a few that come in here alot
<mordof> CuriousCat, elkbuntu.. those two i know of.. not sure of others, lol
<Dr_Willis> Geek Girls!
<mordof> Dr_Willis, it's quite the concept isn't it! very interesting
<erg0t_> mmmm... geek girls
<erg0t_> hehe :)
<Dr_Willis> Next you will be saying BigFoot visits here as well!
<Dr_Willis> and Elvis
<QMario> What happened here?
<Baldrick2> well funny you should mention bigfoot......
<mordof> bleh, BigFoot is already in use, lol
<Goldfisch> BTW, I spotted the Easter Bunny a few minutes ago on another channel......
* CarinArr crawls back under her rock
<Elvis> w00t
<QMario> Kick.
<gnomefreak> ok im seeing dead people its time for a nap
<mordof> lol
<Goldfisch> gnomefreak: All the time? Do they talk like real people?
<mordof> anyone here good at making images, who need a gdesklet thingy customized for them? we could do a trade of services :P
<SeerKan> hello, how can i activate/dezactivate root on ubuntu ?
<p01n7> anyone see the Ubuntu breezy passwd disclosure notice?
<mordof> !tell SeerKan about root
<joosep> yeah, p01n7
<joosep> has it been fixed?
<Baldrick2> yup
<mordof> it isn't that big of a problem anyhow
<p01n7> yup
<joosep> cool comments on /. anyhow
<p01n7> only breezy it appears
<mordof> unless you have ssh for people running
<Baldrick2> sad comments on digg
<Baldrick2> lol
<mordof> and even if you do... change perms and you are safe
<SeerKan> mordof that will be wery helpfull, but my isp dns is down and i cand access the webpage :(
<Baldrick2> << makes mental note, next server upgrade run in screen !
<mordof> SeerKan, that's annoying.. login manager or w/e i think you can enable root login.. but imo it is a bad idea to do so
<SeerKan> mordof i only want to activate it for a couple of minutes to do something, i know the risks... i don't have login manager access now ... only ssh
<SeerKan> can't u just copy/paste from that page please
<mordof> bleh, i lost the link..
<SeerKan> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<wuzzy> hi! can anyone recommend a good sfv-checker?
<MaXuS> hi
<MaXuS> how do i reboot ?
<MaXuS> :P
<SeerKan> reboot :)
<Baldrick2> shutdown -rf now
<Baldrick2> works fer me !
<MaXuS> sudo shutdown ?
<SeerKan> that to...
<Baldrick2> ahh
<Baldrick2> yes
<Baldrick2> lol
<_jason> SeerKan: 'sudo passwd root' enables root, 'sudo passwd -l' root disables.  But you can do everything without needing root, what is it you are trying to do?
<_jason> SeerKan: should be 'sudo passwd -l root' on that second command
<bryan_> hey, i had a little trouble, still trying to get the hang of everything
<SeerKan> _jason i want to add some ips to the server
<bryan_> so, i downloaded a package off of synaptic
<bryan_> and it all installed, but when i try to open the executable
<bryan_> nothing happens
<_lucas> Hello, I've already asked in the Kubuntu channel but since there nobody was able to help me, I am going to ask here. I'd like to install flash in konqueror, but, unfortunately, I do not know how to do this. I already searched the web but couldn't find a solution
<iskywalker> how can i install java for firefox?
<HymnToLife> !tell iskywalker about java
<p01n7> bryan, did you execute it in a termianl? or via the 'run' feature?
<Baldrick2> humm iirc konqueror can be pointed at firefox's installed plugins directory
<_lucas> !tell _lucas about flash
<bryan_> uhh...i tried to double click it
<Absenth> if I want to chmod 777 everything in /somedir/  including all sub folders and files....  what is the proper syntax?
<p01n7> run it in a terminal and see what it spits at you
<bryan_> k
<_jason> Absenth: chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder
<Neuling> wei jemand wie man java installiert
<p01n7> *
<Baldrick2> chmod -R 777 /some/path
<HymnToLife> Absenth> (sudo) chmod -R 777 /somedir
<Baldrick2> lol
<p01n7> o
<Baldrick2> although its a real bad idea
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<p01n7> -R .. learn something new
<balu1> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<blumer> Having broken packages problems when installing php5 -- libapache2-mod-php depends on libkrb53 1.4.2 or greater, but 1.3.6-4 is in the repo. Any ideas? Thanks!
<Absenth> thanks _jason and HymnToLife
<SeerKan> !tell SeerKan about ip
<SeerKan> !tell SeerKan about routing
<bryan_> k, it's a command line program, thanks
<bryan_> should have checked there first
<p01n7> np
<_jason> blumer: php4 is in the repos
<p01n7> enjoy
<_jason> blumer: I mean php5
<blumer> _jason, yes, it's in the repos, but I'm getting broken packages when apt-get installing it.
<_jason> blumer: put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<funkyHat> I need to run an xmodmap command on login, before metacity is started, where could I put the command?
<p01n7> rc
<p01n7> 2
<blumer> _jason: posted
<funkyHat> I've tried putting it in my session but that breaks stuff
<_jason> blumer: link?
<blumer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10129
<p01n7>  /etc/rc.d/rc2.d/
<p01n7> learn about runlevels before actually mucking with that
<ndubisi> I am trying to connect to a printer on the network, but I'm not sure how to do it.  The printer already has it's own print server and is connected to the network.  How do i get the Uri for CUPS?
<Tompok> Run level 6 is great :)
<funkyHat> Are you talking to me p01n7?
<Nicholaspaul> Q: I have an answer to my problems on the forum, but the answer is : The new image fixes it. Version 2.6.15-17.26 of linux-image-2.6.15-17-powerpc. - how do i Do that???
<p01n7> yeah funkyHat
<_jason> blumer: can you pastebin the exact error output as well?
<blumer> _jason: sure, just a moment....
<funkyHat> p01n7, rc2 might be too early...
<p01n7> rc2 is not to early
<funkyHat> There is a file somewhere, which is run upon X session start...
<ndubisi> I am trying to connect to a printer on the network, but I'm not sure how to do it.  The printer already has it's own print server and is connected to the network.  How do i get the URI for CUPS?
<funkyHat> I remember using it before to do the same thing, but I can't remember where the file is
<p01n7> like i said, read about run levels and the files placed there.. you can order whcih start before which
<planetcall> I have tried a lot but couldnt get my screen resolution to 1152x864 :(  can someone help me ? I am using Breezy
<blumer> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10130
<blumer> _jason: it's ammended to the bottom of it.
<blumer> er, appended
<funkyHat> p01n7, ok, thanks
<p01n7> but be careful.. and if your unsure of something you ahve two choices: 1) dive right in or 2) ask google before you dive
<ndubisi> I am trying to connect to a printer on the network, but I'm not sure how to do it.  The printer already has it's own print server and is connected to the network.  How do i get the URI for CUPS?
<_jason> blumer: you should create a new /etc/apt/sources.list and try again.  Yours has some repeated repos and some unoffilcial ones that may be interfering
<_jason> ubotu: tell blumer about easysource
<Genfoo-CGI> hullo :D
<balu1> after doing an apt-get update
<balu1> how do i get it to install apt-get update
<defrysk> planetcall, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , follow the defaults exept for resolution set that on tou your preferred setting
<_jason> balu1: can you explain a little more?
<ndubisi> I used hp-makeuri to get a URI for the printer I am trying to install, but CUPS says hp is an unknown host.  Not sure what I can do with that.
<LinuxJones> ndubisi, it's a cups print server ?
<balu1> _jason: well i typed sudo apt-get update (u know to get any updates)
<ubtnwb> hi
* Genfoo-CGI loves wget mirroring :)
<bryan_> okay, i've got another question
<balu1> _jason: now how do i install those updates?
<gadago_> hi all
<gadago_> any help me with smaba please
<Genfoo-CGI> balu1 what is the problem?
<bryan_> i'm running this command line program
<planetcall> defrysk......i used that before but I dont get the option for 1152x864. it goes from 1024 to 1200 directly
<_jason> balu1: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<gadago_> trying to loggin to my windows machine on my network and browse files etc..
<funkyHat> balu1, apt-get upgrade
<balu1> k thank you
<planetcall> i will try it again though
<Genfoo-CGI> =)
<bryan_> in command line programs, how would you direct to your personal home folder?
<bryan_> say my username is bryan
<ndubisi> LinuxJones, not sure, It's a OfficeJet 7400 that has a printer server function built in
<bryan_> would i say ./home/bryan
<gadago_> i get a login prompt, type my windows user name and password, it seems to loggin
<ubtnwb> how can I to upgrade brezzy to dapper?
<gadago_> but no file listng appears
<_jason> bryan_: what do you mean by ``direct''?
<defrysk> planetcall, a few lines lower that line should be there, check again
<funkyHat> bryan_, direct _what_ to your personal home folder?
<bryan_> sorry, i'm trying to open a file with the program
<ndubisi> LinuxJones, I already got it to work on a windows machine, but there is nice software that makes that easy, having a hard time doing it for linux :/
<LinuxJones> ndubisi, have your run the printer setup gnome-cups-manager
<bryan_> so i'm putting 'command [pathtofile] '
<_jason> bryan_: /home/bryan/file, but as a shortcut you can do ~/file
<ndubisi> LinuxJones, yes, that is where I tried to add the printer
<funkyHat> bryan_, if you are logged in as that user you can just use ~ to signify their home folder
<bryan_> okay, i'll try it out
<bryan_> thanks
<ndubisi> LinuxJones, I don't know how to come up with a URI for the printer though
<bryan_> okay, looks like it's working
<planetcall> when it asks ...... select the desired X Server driver it gives me the option i810 option........but i am using Intel865GVHz Mbrd.  Should I opt i810 as there is no 865 ??
<rossknox> do u people prefer AMD or Intel chips, in your laptops?
<bryan_> new error though, but doubt you can help with that
<gadago_> is a firewall enabled on ubuntu my default?
<chx> I have http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/600034 for sources.list and despite apt-get update runs
<Baldrick2> laptops, i prefer intel pentium m's
<chx> apt-get upgrade does nothing
<Baldrick2> but must be later versions
<chx> for many weeks now :(
<defrysk> planetcall, use the deafault
<Baldrick2> desktops amd all the way
<planetcall> k
<p01n7> bryan_, whats the error?
<defrysk> planetcall, most of your settings are autodected
<rukuartic> Baldrick2: What's the pros/cons of amd/intel?
<_jason> gadago_: iptables is installed but there are no rules by default (there are also no services listening afaik)
<leafw> did anyone ever got an external display to work in a laptop running breezy?
<ndubisi> LinuxJones, any idea how I would go about getting the URI?
<gadago_> i just though my samba problem might be a firewall issue
<EvilDin> am
<Baldrick2> rukuartic in a laptop intel has better power managment
<rukuartic> Baldrick2: Thats is? :P
<Baldrick2> one reason
<funkyHat> rukuartic, to me it looks like AMD are better performance, Intel are better at staying cool
<funkyHat> hehe
<Baldrick2> in a laptop yea thats true
<rukuartic> funkyHat: Hmm... I should swap my old processer over XD
<planetcall> sorry.......a dumb question again. I am not sure I am using 16 or 32 MB Video Memory. I am using Onboard graphics on Intel865GVHz. Anybody knows ?
<chx> funkyHat: even in laptop chips that's not true
<chx> no its' not
<rukuartic> I'm out guys
<blumer> _jason: different but similar error--new sources.list and output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10131
<mordof> is there a shortcut key to arrange all windows so i can see them, like XGL does only without the fancy effects
<Baldrick2> but the laptop processors have better performance/battery life
<chx> Turion fares no worse than Dothan
<ndubisi> Can anyone help me with getting the URI for a printer on the network?  I have the IP
<chx> so I have http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/600034 for sources.list and despite apt-get update runs and after it the apt-get upgrade does nada :(
<EvilDin> does here anyone have any idea - i have ubuntu server with ssh-server, and i can acess to it by LAN pc, i opened DMZ on it, and my problem is now this that i can't acess to this linux by port 22 from other public non LAN pc. Any idea why, and how to solve this problem?
<rossknox> are intel core duos are better than Turion when it comes to performance?
<Baldrick2> hosts_allowed file ?
<ubtnwb> how can I upgrade breezy to dapper?
<funkyHat> chx try apt-get dist-upgrade
<_jason> blumer: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like now?
<Baldrick2> never used a dual core laptop as yet
<chx> funkyHat: tried
<ndubisi> Can anyone help me with getting the URI for a printer on the network?  I have the IP
<funkyHat> ubtnwb, #ubuntu+1
<blumer> _jason: never mind--had a different php5-common pre-installed that was getting int he way--looks like it will work now.
<p01n7> EvilDin, some routers want a reboot before they do what you tell them.. have you tried this?
<_jason> blumer: never mind, I'm dumb
<EvilDin> yes
<_jason> blumer: ah ok
<EvilDin> i did
<kbrooks> um.
<kbrooks> i need help.
<rossknox> are turion dual core?
<blumer> _jason: thanks for your help! :)
<Baldrick2> evildin, have you set hosts_allow file
<Genfoo-CGI> no
<p01n7> when you use your external ip ( locally ) can you connect?
<EvilDin> now
<EvilDin> where is this file
<Baldrick2> turion is single core aint it ?
<LinuxJones> ndubisi, cups should be able to scan for that printer, I seem to remember something about enabling broadcasts to print servers in the /etc/cups/cups.conf file
<Genfoo-CGI> balirick: yes
<l_w> amanda
<chx> :(
<funkyHat> p01n7, you should be able to...
<Genfoo-CGI> :(
<l_w> hay
<rossknox> or is it 64bit?
<p01n7> not if the router is blocking it
<ndubisi> LinuxJones, and how do I get CUPS to scan for it?
<l_w> josh.b is gay\ amanda
<l_w> wats up
<chx> for the archives: i had a fault apt.conf file, bad default version.
<tritium> l_w: none of that
<Genfoo-CGI> what is the main difference between turion64 and athlon64 besides the obvious being that turion of for laptops?
<aburt9> lol i know
<l_w> srry
<chx> Genfoo-CGI: nothing
<funkyHat> p01n7, a good router will behave the same to internal machines accessing it's external IP as it does to external machines
<EvilDin> where is ( 18:54:16 ) ( Baldrick2 ) evildin, have you set hosts_allow file
<Genfoo-CGI> =P
<Baldrick2> evildin, i looking now,
<Narada_> hi; what version of php does ubuntu 5.1.0 release provide and release?
<chx> Genfoo-CGI: Turion is made to be power optimized (even on a transistor level)
<Genfoo-CGI> afaik, new semprons are aewsome
<chx> Narada_: 4.4
<Blissex> Genfoo-CGI: the Turion has variable frequency and multiplier built in.
<_jason> Narada_: 5
<Baldrick2> evildin think i may still have my mandrake hat on
<l_w> who alls from oak hill?
<Genfoo-CGI> blissex, athlon too ?
<Genfoo-CGI> :S
<truz24> Are there any routers available that can have monowall loaded onto them ?
<LinuxJones> ndubisi, check this file you need to enable it and cups should find the printer automagically >>  /etc/cups/cupsd-browsing.conf  .....restart cupsd and it should be listed.
<Narada_> _jason: what's the latest version of php5 that it provides and supports?
<jmoncayo> hey how can i set up a private static ip??
<C_J_Pro> ^_^ Lifeflight
<tritium> l_w: please stay on topic
<aburt9> Me i am!
<_jason> Narada_: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1.2
<Genfoo-CGI> truz24, try a linksys wrt54g with openwrt firmware
<C_J_Pro> helicopter just flew 20 feet over me house ^_^
<Genfoo-CGI> truz24, #openwrt
<Narada_> _jason: thanks
<Blissex> Genfoo-CGI: no, only the Turion. The Athlon has some power saving, but not the same.
<l_w> wat topic
<chx> oh 5.0.5 that's the most broken PHP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<rossknox> which is a better performer pentiumM or turion?
<chx> more like ever
<tritium> l_w: ubuntu, of course
<aburt9> Who wants to see me naked?
<Genfoo-CGI> ross: turon most def.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %aburt9!*@*]  by tritium
<chx> for CPU wars, go out and google.
<Genfoo-CGI> aburt9 :X
<jmoncayo> can somebody help me to set up a private static ip??
* aburt9 was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<p01n7> funkyHat, well then that would get rid of the possibility that it's not your ''good'' router
<l_w> wat is this place
<Genfoo-CGI> chx: AMD obviously beats Intel at every spec afaik atm.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %l_w!*@*]  by tritium
<funkyHat> p01n7, my router is awufl ;)
<Baldrick2> unless its laptop chips
<erg0t_> hi all
<zack_> amd rules!
<Genfoo-CGI> hullo ;-)
<erg0t_> how can i tell my mozilla firefox that java is already installed?
<p01n7> funkyHat, as is mine
<erg0t_> it keeps asking me for the plugin
<chx> Genfoo-CGI: you tell to who? I am working with an AMD Mobile Athon XP 2500+ on my desktop
<Genfoo-CGI> erg: it detects it
<erg0t_> but i already installed it
<erg0t_> :(
<teknopath> Yes I prefer AMD as well
<Genfoo-CGI> chx: =D
<Narada_> _jason: any idea how i can get 5.1.2?
<chx> Genfoo-CGI: and I am in the middle of getting two Geode NX CPUs in an MPX board
<zack_> I aslo have an Amd 2500+ mobile in my desktop
<teknopath> is there a channel specifically for ubuntu server administration?
<ndubisi> LinuxJones, hmmm, didn't work :/
<Genfoo-CGI> teknopath: no afaik
<zack_> its oced to 2.4 ghz stable as a rock
<Baldrick2> EvilDin, /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<_jason> Narada_: You can check backports, but you have to compile it probably.
<Genfoo-CGI> sempron has variable clock :o
<Genfoo-CGI> 1 GHz or 1.8 GHz :D
<chx> Genfoo-CGI: that will be serious -- dual 1 GHz Athlons with two Zalman 6000 flowers and one 12 cm fan in the whole machine.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %l_w!*@*]  by tritium
<Baldrick2> evildin : man hosts.allow
<Hey> Hey everyone
<Baldrick2> hey hey
<richard> how can i update kde 3.4?
<Genfoo-CGI> hey
<chomsky> hey hey hey
<Genfoo-CGI> :)
<Baldrick2> :-)
<Genfoo-CGI> :)P
<_jason> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Genfoo-CGI> !kde4
<ubotu> well, kde4 is http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<Genfoo-CGI> :D!
<chx> what the
<Hey> hey hey hey hey hey hey hey
<ruzgar> i have a problem with mouse (that is microsoft optical mouse usb)
<Baldrick2> dist-upgrade takes forever !!!!!!!!!!!
<chx> we have kde4 now?
<ruzgar> sometimes that is locked
<Genfoo-CGI> unstable
<Genfoo-CGI> kde4 is still being tested and written :S
<ruzgar> i can solve this problem unplug and then plugging the mouse
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %aburt9!*@*]  by tritium
<chomsky> may I ask for soemones help?
* Genfoo-CGI is on IRC-CGI :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@66.144.45.98]  by tritium
<Genfoo-CGI> chomsky no ;-)
<Genfoo-CGI> of course you can :-D
<chomsky> puhhweeasseee?
<chomsky> ok
<Genfoo-CGI> =P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<zack_> i think the semprons are far better then all the celerons
<erg0t_> anyone?
<erg0t_> how to modify my mozilla firefox in order to recognize my java installation?
<chomsky> background: fresh ubuntu install from an iso i got last night... install... go to rescue mode to edit xorg.conf for my vid.... reboot... ubuntu self updates... now i'm running edubuntu
<Genfoo-CGI> zack_: agreed.
<Baldrick2> !java
<_jason> erg0t_: what version of firefox are you using?
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<zack_> im very disappointed with apple
<malin_> could i speak to an op?
<GNAM> apple?
<malin_> i got a question about ban on this channel
<tritium> malin_: what's your question?
<zack_> they went to intel, why !
<Baldrick2> lol
<chomsky> question: with my background in mind.. what am I supposed to do? cant seem to just install plain ole ubuntu?
<Baldrick2> better chips than ibm have right now
<zack_> so?
<malin_> i'd like to ask about this ban: *!*@*.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<jmoncayo> how can i set up an static ip address
<malin_> could you take it off?
<kbrooks> test.
<EvilDin> am is there any special way of entering few ips to hosts.allow
<Baldrick2> jobs was annoyed the 5ghz mac never happend like he said
<malin_> someone basicly banned ca. half of Poland
<Genfoo-CGI> yeah
<Genfoo-CGI> rofl
<kbrooks> gaim: no process killed
<zack_> good nobody likes poles
<Baldrick2> evildin man hosts.allow and check hosts.deny too
<zack_> lol jk jk
<Genfoo-CGI> HEY >:|
<tritium> malin_: I'll look at the irc logs, and see who placed that ban
<malin_> neoplus means neostrada, one of most popular internet connection in here
<Genfoo-CGI> mhmm
<Genfoo-CGI> everybody in warsaw uses them :P
<tritium> zack_: not appropriate here
<Baldrick2> doh !
<kbrooks> zack_, Very funny.
<kbrooks> NOT
<Genfoo-CGI> zack_  -___
<Genfoo-CGI> ] 
<erg0t_> _jason, Firefox 1.0.7
<jmoncayo> can somebody help mee???
<Genfoo-CGI> wtF?
<zack_> haha i was just kindin
<tritium> zack_: well, don't
<Genfoo-CGI> jmoncayo depends
<kbrooks> Genfoo-CGI, language
<zack_> JK JK JK
<Genfoo-CGI> kbrooks????
<anatole> anyone knows a way to have dapper generate new locales?
<alapzaj> hy! i have drapper drake, and how can i play mp3 files???
<zack_> Not like im taking offence to a small country, i think there great people. I was just messing around wit hthe guy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Can we keep it on topic, please?  Last I checked, this was a support channel.  Random conversations are okay in #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<_jason> ubotu: tell erg0t_ about javadebs
<alapzaj> everey player says "file can't open"
<jmoncayo> Genfoo-CGI: on what?? i want to set up witn 192.168.0.98 gw 192.168.0.99
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jason> erg0t_: check your private messages and install java using seveas' repos
<tritium> !tell zack_ about conduct
<malin_> i don;t like the idea of being banned because of some moron from another part of the country
<kbrooks> gaim-remote: no process killed
<tritium> malin_: give me some time to look into it
<kbrooks> hm.
<chomsky> ok... i'm gonna try my question again... but all at once this time....
<erg0t_> _jason, but it is _already_ installed!
<kbrooks> how do i kill gaim off?
<malin_> tritium, ok, thx
<erg0t_> _jason, the problem is that firefox wont recognize it
<silvaran> kbrooks: ps -A|grep gaim
<erg0t_> ??
<_jason> erg0t_: did you symlink in your plugins directory?
<chomsky> Question: fresh ubuntu install from an iso i got last night... install... go to rescue mode to edit xorg.conf for my vid.... reboot... ubuntu self updates... now i'm running edubuntu.... How do I get regular ole ubuntu to install???
<malin_> !tell malin_ about grub
<kbrooks> chomsky, what the?
<erg0t_> _jason, that is what is missing i think... how would i do that?
<kbrooks> chomsky, thats very, very odd.
<silvaran> chomsky: I think it's a sign...somebody wants to teach you something... just not sure what.
<jmoncayo> is there any command for configure eth0??
<zack_> ifup eth0
<chomsky> kbrooks: 2 different iso this happens to me
<kbrooks> Seveas, poke
<_jason> erg0t_: createa  symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins to the location of libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Baldrick2> jmoncayo ifconfig eth0
<kbrooks> Seveas, chomsky has a very serious problem
<jmoncayo> zack_: the changes will be saved ??
<jose> lt
<erg0t_> _jason, =/
<erg0t_> _jason, will have to google for how to do all that
<zack_> ifup eth0 just activate ethernet, use bladricks ifconfig eth0 for configuring it
<lullabud> got root?
<chomsky> kbrooks: i dont mean to be a bother... but 3 installs from 2 different ISOs... adn I'm a patient guy...
<chomsky> each time edubuntu
<jmoncayo> Baldrick2: will it keep the changes after reboot
<ruzgar> i have a problem with java
<ruzgar> i use azureus
<kbrooks> Seveas, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_jason> erg0t_: well I don't know where your libjavaplugin_oji.so is located, but once you find that out (maybe 'sudo updatedb && locate libjavaplugin_oji.so' will help), you can do: ln -s /path/to/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<tritium> kbrooks: what's the problem?
<ruzgar> but that use all of ram
<kbrooks> can someone help chomsky?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chomsky: Can you check if you have the 'ubuntu-desktop' package installed?
<silvaran> Poor chomsky.
<ruzgar> i try sun java but that not solve my problem
<chomsky> :Di will look
<Seveas> kbrooks, ?
<pbransford> OK guys I have a question for you that's not > 50% ubuntu related
<ruzgar> can anyone help me?
<Genfoo-CGI> YES
<Genfoo-CGI> just ask FFS
<kbrooks> Seveas, chomsky neds help.
<silvaran> ruzgar: How much RAM do you have?
<_jason> ruzgar: I can offer you advice to use something other than azureus
<kbrooks> Genfoo-CGI, language
<Genfoo-CGI> kbrooks then let him get help
<ruzgar> 768 mb
<Genfoo-CGI> kbrooks what language?
<chomsky> Question: fresh ubuntu install from an iso i got last night... install... go to rescue mode to edit xorg.conf for my vid.... reboot... ubuntu self updates... now i'm running edubuntu.... How do I get regular ole ubuntu to install???
<Seveas> kbrooks, help as in a kick or real help?
<Genfoo-CGI> I am not using swear words or derogatory words >_>
<chomsky> thats the prob ^^
<ruzgar> i try sun java but that works
<kbrooks> Seveas, real help.
<funkyHat> lol
<kbrooks> Genfoo-CGI, "ffs" means a swear word.
<ruzgar> can other javas solve my problem (for example ibm)
<Seveas> kbrooks, there's 639 people in here besides you me and him... don't yell
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu tell ruzgar about javadebs
<jeffatwork> If I have a file in linux owned by the root user but the wheel group, and the permission is set to 775, shouldn't all wheel users be able to edit the file?
<pbransford> I also use windows, and I have vmware server. Anyone know how I can force any of my net traffic through a particular interface on windows, (then into vmware server with an ubuntu-based firewall/proxy/etx) and back out  through another interface on windows
<Genfoo-CGI> kbrooks oh sorry
<Genfoo-CGI> I forgot about that 1
<Genfoo-CGI> :(
* Genfoo-CGI really apologizes for offending
<silvaran> jeffatwork: Yup, check "id <userid>" to make sure the userid is in the wheel group.
<ruzgar> ok thanks a lot i try the other versions
<kbrooks> Genfoo-CGI, read the ubuntu coc
<zack_> i dont know how its offending
<kbrooks> ubotu, tell Genfoo-CGI about coc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ruzgar: np :)
<ruzgar> if that dont solve my problem which program should i use?
<zack_> but its against the rules i guess
<jeffatwork> silvaran: How do I see my user id?
<silvaran> jeffatwork: whoami
<Baldrick2> gnomefreak: whoot finally ! i just reboot now then right ?
<ruzgar> i ahve bittornet but it is not good
<Genfoo-CGI> =_=
<Genfoo-CGI> good night ;-)
<kbrooks> zack_, the rules for the ubuntu community are enshrined in the ubuntu code of conduct
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ruzgar: There are a bunch of options - I can't recommend any one specifically, since I don't use them, but you can just search sourceforge for ideas.
<chomsky> Pumpernickle: ubuntu desktop package installed
<tritium> zack_: I had ubotu give you the URL for the Code of Conduct
<chomsky> so it says
<_jason> ruzgar: try frostwire, some people like gtk-gnutella as well.  frostwire isn't in the repos but gtk-gnutella is in universe
<silvaran> chomsky: When you say it updates when you boot it up, do you have any control over the update?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chomsky: Okay, that's weird, but at least you have all the usual ubuntu packages.
<pbransford> anyone know of any cable modems that are completely featureless? (no router, firewall, or anything other than DOCSIS on one side and ethernet ont the other)
<chomsky> no silvaran
<_jason> ruzgar: oh wait, azureus is torrents right?
<ruzgar> yes
<Baldrick2> yea
<kbrooks> zack_, you were offending by saying "nobody likes <fill in group>".
<chomsky> silvaran: update takes over the computer
<zack_> and I said Just kiding Just kidding
<_jason> ubotu: tell ruzgar about p2p
<_jason> ruzgar: check that list, personally I like gnome's client for torrents
<tritium> zack_: just drop it, and don't do it again
<zack_> it was a joke, i have never heard a pole joke in my life really
<ruzgar> ok thanks a lot i'll try
<jeffatwork> silvaran: Ok, I'm still not able to edit the files
<jeffatwork> Even when I am in the wheel group
<kbrooks> tritium, thank you
<_jason> jeffatwork: are you sure you are in the group?  If you just added yourself you may need to login again
<jeffatwork> Ok, I'll try re logging in
<ndubisi> How do i login to CUPS from the web end?
<silvaran> jeffatwork: So when you do ls -l <path_to_file>, you get something like "-rwxrwxr-x ? root wheel ........"?
<jeffatwork> silvaran: exactly
<ndubisi> i try localhost:631/printers/ but i can't do anything without the username and password
<jeffatwork> loggin out and then in did it
<prada_> ndubusi, root doesn't work ?
<silvaran> Good stuff.
<jeffatwork> Thanks guys!
<jeffatwork> damn I love the open source support community
<kobalt> does anybody have crack-attack installed? and when how?????
<chomsky> no... but i'm about to have a crack attack.... curse you edubuntu!!@!@#%
<kobalt> chomsky I am checking the forums .... will tell you l8tr
<chomsky> ok
<chomsky> thank you
<s_spiff> guys...reccomend a good theme man
<s_spiff> i'm kinda bored with the 'brownie' look
<_jason> s_spiff: clearlooks
<s_spiff> wher can i get it?
<_jason> s_spiff: you have it by default
<s_spiff> ouu ok
<_jason> s_spiff: look at using the tango icon set too, check gnome-look.org
<adri> hi everybody. I want to know if there is a program like matlab but in freeware (and for linux of course)? And if there is, what is the best?
<_jason> adri: scilab
<s_spiff> scilab
<prada_> adri, octave
<s_spiff> oops
<pdavid> adri: c programming ;)
<adri> _jason: thank you
<adri> _jason: i also want to find a program who use the language latec, does it exist?
<jeffatwork> Ok, so is there a file somewhere where I can change the default permissions and ownsership when a file is created?
<Makura> "Failed to start X server (your graphical interface)" Help anyone?
<silvaran> jeffatwork: There's the 'umask' command... man umask
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> how to erase a dvd+rw?
<chomsky> silvaran: you were onto sumthin when u were talkin about the update going off by itself... taking over everything
<silvaran> Frafra: You don't need to, just write to it.
<_jason> adri: install tetex-base and tetex-bin, I just write my latex in vim (with vim-latex-suite)
<Frafra> silvaran: ah, thanks :D
<silvaran> chomsky: I don't think I was... I've only installed ubuntu a few times, to be honest, and have never noticed an update process.
<pinkisntwell> can someone running dapper run     fc-list|grep aekmuk    and tell me the output?
<silvaran> pinkisntwell: Baekmuk Gulim, :style=Regular
<silvaran> Baekmuk Dotum, :style=Regular
<silvaran> Baekmuk Batang, :style=Regular
<silvaran> Baekmuk Headline, :style=Regular
<lullabud> jeffatwork: isn't that the umask env?
<adri> _jason: ok thank you
<pinkisntwell> silvaran: thanks. that's with the lates dapper?
<jeffatwork> lullabud: I have no idea...I'm reading the man page right now.
<Bicchi> Does Dapper contain software from debian (etch or sid) ?
<silvaran> pinkisntwell: Yup, apt-get upgrade this morning :).
<_jason> adri: you can write it in any text editor then in a terminal just do 'latex file.tex' or 'pdflatex file.tex'
<pinkisntwell> silvaran: one last,     fc-list|grep ochi
<chomsky> silvaran: this was unmistakable... just like it was in install mode... flipped out of X to terminal mode... whatever its called
<silvaran> pinkisntwell: Kochi Gothic,:style=Regular,
<silvaran> Kochi Mincho,:style=Regular,
<lullabud> jeffatwork: yeah, that's it.  umask.  google "bash umask env"
<pinkisntwell> silvaran: thanks, you're very helpful
<L|nu}{> What is a good application to edit and manipilate video in ubuntu? Just want to add some text and cut'n paste from some files..
<adri> _jason: ok ill test it
<silvaran> pinkisntwell: np
<silvaran> chomsky: I know it does some sort of install procedure... I'm almost convinced you just have an edubuntu CD and you don't realize it ;)
<Makura> Why does my computer say "failed to start X server (your graphical interface)"?
<Gambit-> hey guys
<chomsky> silvaran: I hate to think I'd make a mistake like that twice
<Mr_Morden> When I reboot my notebook the default network adapter gets set to eth0 but I want to use my wifi card (ath0). How can I make this change permanently?
<Gambit-> can I use debian packages unmodified, for example the latest clamav 0.88 debian package, or will that probably screw things up?
<jmoncayo> can sombody tell me if there is any apache server in http://200.107.51.52
<seraphim> makura: you got an internal graphics device?
<Makura> seraphim: My video card
<Marlun> If my internet connection don't work for no reason after rebooting ubuntu, is there a way I can restart the network or something? This happends often and I can restart the computer one or two times and then the network works again.
<seraphim> only that one? no chip on the mainboard?
<Makura> seraphim: Correct.
<seraphim> ok, then my idea is wrong ;)
<Makura> seraphim: Does this mean you can't help me? =[
<silvaran> Makura: Check /var/log/Xorg.?.log
<jmoncayo> i need some help,, i have a network like this internet---->adsl.router--->wireless.router---->linuxbox is there anyway i can set up apache for the outsideworld??
<belal122> is there a way to speed up performance with the 'radeon' driver?
<jeffatwork> Ok, I think I fairly understand umask, but what does the "env" have to do iwth it?
<Makura> silvaran: What's the command?
<silvaran> jmoncayo: You'd need to set up port forwarding on the wireless router (I'm assuming by "adsl.router" you mean your modem).
<seraphim> put /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://pastebin.com
<yaaar> word
<seraphim> "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Mr_Morden> When I reboot my notebook the default network adapter gets set to eth0 but I want to use my wifi card (ath0). How can I make this change permanently?
<jmoncayo> silvaran: yea yea a adsl modem
<belal122> morden, goto System| Admin | networking
<robinl1> SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACECAKE!
<jmoncayo> silvaran: i need to set up port forwarding on both devices??
<robinl1> SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACECAKE!
<Makura> seraphim: It's on my other computer, let me go do that.
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Nope, just the router...
<belal122> and then configure and activate the wifi card, it should work
<chomsky> k how bout this... is there a way to remove the edubuntu package?
<jmoncayo> silvaran: ok
<silvaran> chomsky: Don't think so... there's always apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop, but that just removes the virtual package.
<johannes> robinl1 should be careful with SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACECAKE!
<GDG> hi
<chomsky> silvaran: ok thanks for your help man
<robinl1> johannes: LOL
<silvaran> chomsky: If I think of anything else, I'll let you know ;)
<Makura> seraphim: Need I remind you that every single time I try to boot up, X server fails to load.  That command wont do anything for me in command line.
<chomsky> thank you
<GDG> I need to reduce the ubuntu disk occupation... what can I remove safely?
<Mr_Morden> belal: there I change it, deactivate eth0, set default to ath0 but when I reboot the default is eth0 again
<colm> GDG, go to add/remove applications and get rid of software you don't need.
<doc|home> anyone know of docs for installing tomcat under ubuntu in a way that doesn't suck and might actually work?
<GDG> colm, ok but I mean, does exist a specific cache-folder ?
<GDG> or something like that?
<Marlun> When I come into gnome I get a notice that hda1 is filled to 95%, this is my windows partition, it also is shown on the desktop. How can I do so ubuntu doesn't care about that partition?
<colm> GDG, ah yes, I see what you mean - you can remove the apt cache, that should free some space...
<belal122> Mr_Morden, did you also select ath0 as default gateway device?
<Mr_Morden> yes, I need to do that
<Mr_Morden> but when I reboot the change is gone
<Mr_Morden> its back to eth0
<Howitzer> Hi, i'm having some weird bugs
<belal122> how about the location, did you create a new location?
<Howitzer> when i use GDM, all the font is all small
<Howitzer> this is also the thing in fluxbox
<Mr_Morden> belal: no, I did not create a new location
<GDG> ok
<silvaran> Mr_Morden: Is the module for ath0 getting loaded automatically, or did you manually put it in /etc/modules?
<belal122> try creating a new location, and then repeat procedure.  Ubuntu is supposed to save all settings upon logging off.
<Howitzer> BUT: i did a server install and installed xubuntu-desktop and the font thing is all fine, however, as soon as installed GDM, i got the same bug as before
<Mr_Morden> silvaran: I did not manually alter /etc/modules
<doc|home> anyone?
<Mr_Morden> belal: how to create a new location?
<belal122> when in network settings, its the top pull down menu
<silvaran> Mr_Morden: It was just an idea... I'm not sure if putting it in /etc/modules would help...
<belal122> click on it and "create location"
<Mr_Morden> belal: I'll try it now :)
<silvaran> doc|home: apt-get install tomcat? :)
<belal122> doc|home, tried searching ubuntuforums.org?
<doc|home> silvaran, you'd think, but no :/
<Makura> silvaran: I can't check the log =\
<konfuzed> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<silvaran> Makura: Why not?
<silvaran> doc|home: What about starting with a tarball from tomcat.apache.org?
<Bicchi> Dapper is based on software from debian (etch or sid) which one testing/unstable ?
<Makura> silvaran: I'm not in the GUI
<Makura> silvaran: I tried through command line but it gave me an error
<silvaran> Makura: "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<doc|home> silvaran, that's what I'm doing but when I set the bash vars for JAVA_HOME JRE etc, it doesn't complain, but doesn't seem to start either
<doc|home> I think I might have found something on the forums, give me a minute
<Makura> silvaran: One moment.
<OmegaAlpha> hello, can someone help me with resizing a partition... For some reason it cant resize it using Part.Magic and Gparted.  I think there are errors on the drive
<AaronMT> Does the latest Dapper build come with XGL included for those neat effects?
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: What filesystem?
<balu1> how can i resize the NTFS partition of a comp, so i can create space for a linux installation
<balu1> (currently have windows 2k)
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, fat32
<silvaran> AaronMT: Not by default, but you can apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz
<linkd> balu1: boot up a livecd and run  "qtparted"
<Makura> silvaran: "No such file or directory"
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, It was working fine for me the other day, till i had to resize the partition to make it bigger so i can put more files onto it. the partition was at the end of the drive
<balu1> linkd: damn.. i gota d/l a live
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brb guys
<silvaran> balu1: You need a third party tool like partitionmagic or something to handle NTFS drives.
<blaamann> balu1: Run defrag and then try a linux install disc that do that for you
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, i simply resized it so it was the whole drive and now i cant resize it to make it smaller nor can i access the drive
<linkd> balu1: u can use other tools like partitionmagic for windows but i dont trust those
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: There's probably some FS corruption then... you're really going to need to run a recovery tool on it first.
<linkd> balu1: ive heard too many bad things, and qtparted always worked for me
<mike-e> how do i create a user database for webmin?
<linkd> balu1: here is some info
<linkd> http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/vivek/blogger/2005/09/how-do-i-resize-windows-partition-with.php
<balu1> tnx
<colm> GDG, use the command apt-get autoclean
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, where can i get a recovery tool...? will i lose the files on there now?
<OmegaAlpha> i hope not.. i just downloaded the whole entire first season of stargate atlantis hehe
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: No idea... someone who knows fat32 recovery would be better able to answer that, I haven't had to recover any files off a drive like that for a loooong time...
<ibob63> is there a way of there a way of puttng a marker in the shell as the sript I am working on creates lots of debug output and I can't see it or find my starting place.
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: What did you use to expand the drive in the first place?
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, thanks for the help... this sucks i just got this damn drive for xmas and i already screwed it up lol
<jeward> Hi, can anyone help me get my sound working on a Shuttle SS59G?
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: It's a software thing, so not as serious (at least by the sounds of it).
<mike-e> where is user and password info held for webmin
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, partition magic... the damn thing froze or something when resizing it too
<northie> How would I go about getting teamspeak? It isn't in the repositories.
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: Argh, that's no good... did it reboot and resize, or just resize while Windows was running?
<OmegaAlpha> resize while windows was running
<Makura> silvaran: What should I do?
<silvaran> OK I can't remember who I've been helping... Makura right? ;)... what files show up when you do a "ls /var/log/X*"?
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, when i partitioned my internal drive.. it rebooted. but this is an external drive. i was expecting it to reboot but it didnt
<Mr_Morden> belal: well, I tried, but it did not load the created profile as default
<Rusty_Trombone> Why do my mp3's sound like shit.. distorted and everything? ubuntu 5.10
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: It only needs to reboot when the drive is locked (ie: you booted off of it)... it doesn't need to reboot for external drives or non-system drives.
<Makura> silvaran: You told me to use "less" ?
<Rusty_Trombone> well.. not complete crap.. but definitely noticable
<jeward> I have no sound at all: Shuttle ss59g
<silvaran> Makura: Yeah, it's a simple file viewer for use on the command line.
<StyXman> hi all. I'm having problems printing in a smb-shared printer. I can use smbclient to reach it, it accepts my passwd, I can consult the queue, but I can't make cups send a job to it. trying the test page I get a niced cups eating all the free cpu that there is.
<frank_> OmegaAlpha: what happened, you lost a fat32 partition?
<Makura> silvaran: No such file or directory
<jeffatwork> Ok, is there anyway with umask to make it so newly created files will be changed to a specific group ownsership?
<silvaran> jeffatwork: I don't think so, umask only does the file bits... not sure how to do groups.
<s_spiff> guys anyone of u has installed audicious player?
<OmegaAlpha> frank_, i dont know exactly.. i dont think i lost it.. well i hope not
<Rusty_Trombone> is there something wrong with my mp3 decoder?
<silvaran> Makura: Do you have anything in /var/log?
<silvaran> Makura: How about files in /var/log/gdm ?
<frank_> OmegaAlpha: can you mount the partition?
<Makura> silvaran: Let me go check =p
<mike-e> where is user and password info held for webmin
<OmegaAlpha> frank_, i was resizing it to make it bigger,, but the resizing process frozed or something and now i cant access the drive
<s_spiff> heloo? has anyone installed audicious player?
<OmegaAlpha> frank_, no i tried mounting here on linux.. but i got a message saying i couldnt and something about /etc/fstab
<frank_> OmegaAlpha: If you don't manage to fix this, I know a windows program that can do data recovery
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: Something like "/dev/sda1 not found in /etc/fstab"?
<Makura> silvaran: Didn't realize Xorg needed a capital x.  I pulled up the log, and I think I know what the problem is.
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: Are you sure you have the mount parameters right?
<silvaran> Makura: Good stuff...
<frank_> OmegaAlpha: It's called GetDataBack. there is a fat version and a ntfs version
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, no it said "Warning: device /dev/sda5 is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<OmegaAlpha> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda5 on /media/sda
<OmegaAlpha> Error: could not execute pmount
<OmegaAlpha> "
<OmegaAlpha> whoops didnt know it would past like that
<Makura> silvaran: I added a line under Monitor to raise the gamma.
<Makura> "Option"    "Gamma"   1.4
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: You need to be root... "sudo mount /media/sda"
<OmegaAlpha> i dont know how to mount using terminal... or i would just do sudo
<NiskuP> Hello All.
<OmegaAlpha> ok
<Makura> silvaran: Someone told me to not put quotes around the number, I think that has something to do with it..  Is there a way I can edit the line out in the command line with nano possibly?
<jeward> Can anyone help me get sound going on a Shuttle ss59g?
<Mr_Morden> how to set a location as default in ubuntu?
<mike-e> where is user and password info held for webmin
<silvaran> Makura: Yeah, just delete the line completely (Ctrl+K while on the line) in nano
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, now its saying mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32' now thats odd
<NiskuP> The new Human theme in Ubuntu is pretty cool but the symlink icon is sooo big.  What file can I change to make it smaller?
<Makura> silvaran: Great, let me go do that now. =] 
<Andr31> Guys, I have some problems on  my newly instaled ubuntu 5.1.0 and some questions
<Andr31> Can anybody help me?
<silvaran> Makura: If you want, you could always try putting quotes around it... what do you have for the "Driver" option?
<silvaran> Andr31: Your best bet is to just ask the questions.
<Andr31> OK
<belal122> how do you check if 3d accelerration is turned on ?
<Andr31> Lemme remember it :)
!lilo:*! Small regional server split: affected users, about 70
<Andr31> Does mount accept ntfs?
<Andr31> And now:
<jmoncayo> silvaran: what about dmz insted of por forwarding??
<Rusty_Trombone> how can i check what mp3 decoder is in use?
<Mr_Morden> andr31: you can mount ntfs drives for reading
<silvaran> belal122: "glxinfo" from a terminal .. it should list a bunch of GLX extensions.
<Andr31> I am trying to mount /dev/hd1 in /c
<pun1ca> Hi, how can i add a file to the startu so that the program is executet on startup ?
<jeward> I think ubuntu Breezy has detected the wrong sound card in my Shuttle ss59g.
<Andr31> And it says "You do not have root acces"
<Makura> silvaran: What is the directory of xorg.conf ?
<Andr31> Or something like that
<silvaran> jmoncayo: You'll probably want to stay away from DMZ if all you need is a single port (say, 80)...
<silvaran> Makura: /etc/X11
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, 'sudo mount /dev/hd1
<Makura> silvaran: Thanks. =] 
<Andr31> But, my user was made when I installed t
<jmoncayo> silvaran: ok can you see if it works http://200.107.51.52
<belal122> and "direct rendering: yes" shows its enabled.  thanks silvaran =] 
<OmegaAlpha> belal122, what kind of video card do you use?
<OmegaAlpha> i wish i could get my direct rendering enabled...
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, sorry, mistype, I first gave the command mount /dev/hd0 and then mount /dev/hd1
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Nada... nothing on port 80 anyways.
<jeward> My PC has On Board 5.1 Channel AC97 Audio, should that work with Ubuntu?
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, make sure you put the 'sudo' command first.. that will give you root
<ktogias> Hi, has anyone to propose a console bittorrent client other than ctorrent?
<silvaran> jeward: Yup, ac97-based chips are pretty standard.
<jmoncayo> silvaran: could it be for any firewall like my ISP firewall
<navarro> AC97 Audio works with Ubuntu
<jeward> silvaran: Hmm, sound is not working, any tips?
<Andr31> ok
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha,  ok
<jeward> silvaran: I think Ubuntu thinks it's something else.
<belal122> OmegaAlpha: I use mobility 7500
<Makura> silvaran: I think that did the trick.  Thanks for the help!
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Your ISP likely wouldn't set up a firewall for that sort of thing.  Your main concern is to get port 80 routed to your internal computer by changing the settings on the router.
<silvaran> Makura: No problem ;)
<zAo^> Can I install with the Dapper Flight 5 CD??
<Bicchi> Dapper is based on software from Debian (etch or sid). Which one testing or unstable ?
<cihad> hi
<OmegaAlpha> belal122, oh ok. i was hoping you used ATI so that you could help me get mine working haha nevermind then
<mike-e> where is user and password info held for webmin
<silvaran> jeward: So you can't get any sound application to work?
<cihad> what is webmin default password and username ?
<mike-e> where is user and password info held for webmin - i need to set up my account
<mike-e> cihad : lol
<jeward> Silvaran: Ubuntu device manager shows SIS hardware?
<jeward> silvaran: None whatsoever.
<belal122> yeah, ATI is terrible.  i remember when I had a desktop pc with a nvidia card.  had 3d working, like nothing and played q3 arena very well.
<YaoiBoi-> Hi, i run a proxy server using acls I need certain users to be able to reload squid, how can i do this without giving them sudo or su
<colm> zAo^, hi, visit channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<zAo^> thnx colm
<belal122> but with this laptop, i can only play cheezy games like tuxkart
<jmoncayo> silvaran: what about port 81 could you try http://200.107.51.52:81
<ReWT_> when will the freecontrib repository going to be up?
<silvaran> jmoncayo: The port's closed.
<GigaClon> belal122, well what did you expect its a laptop
<jmoncayo> cool
<belal122> lol, very well put
<YaoiBoi-> Hi, i run a proxy server using acls I need certain users to be able to reload squid, how can i do this without giving them sudo or su ?????
<mordof> question: is there any way i can take the left and right buttons off of a gnome panel when it isn't extended the entire size of the screen?
<OmegaAlpha> i use a laptop and i can almost any game
<silvaran> jeward: Is the sound device at least listed in the device manager, with a loaded module and everything?
<ReWT_> Is anyone having trouble updating their repositories? My freecontibution isn't updating?
<jeward> silvaran: It shows up as all SIS hardware?
<belal122> my laptop  was cool when it first came out.  its basically a rebranded g730 from ECS
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha,
<GigaClon> most laptops can't
<Andr31> ckname,
<OmegaAlpha> i guess it all depends on your ram and video card, not necessarily that its a notebook
<jeward> silvaran: With ALSA driver?
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha,
<Andr31> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd1 /c
<Andr31> mount: special device /dev/hd1 does not exist
<silvaran> mordof: Right-click on panel, Properties, uncheck "Show hide buttons"
<silvaran> jeward: Yeah... it would be something like snd-????
<mordof> silvaran, that doesn't do it
<OmegaAlpha> yeah  they arent made for gaming machines... but it would sure be nice if they could make a laptop comparable to a desktop
<mike-e> Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1. The host has been blocked because of too many authentication failures.
<mike-e> what the fuck
<steve_> Good morning, any recommendations on Ajunta v. Kdevelop?
<belal122> g730 is very well supported in ubuntu.  i was suprised when i first installed breezy.  so many "little" things worked, like the multimedia keys, volume keys and even brightness
<mordof> mike-e, language
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, whats up?
<jeward> silvaran: Says Device type: Unknown.
<Andr31> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd1 /c
<Andr31> mount: special device /dev/hd1 does not exist
<belal122> i just wish ati supported the mobility 7500 better
<ardchoille> When Dapper is released as stable, will its repos be as full as Breezy's? Or can I use apps from Breezy's repos in Dapper without problems?
<mordof> silvaran, there are still tab things to move it around
<GigaClon> steve_, Kdevelop
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, it`s not up, it`s down
<jmoncayo> silvaran: should i make any change in the adsl router?? like to forward port 80 to the wireless router?
<silvaran> jeward: Drop to a terminal and type "lspci | grep 97"
<ReWT_> ardchoille, is your freecontribution repo working?
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Nope, the adsl modem is just a pass-through.. the wireless router takes care of switching everything around.  What kind of wireless router?
<ardchoille> ReWT_: I don't know what that is
<jeward> jeward@ubuntu:~$ lspci |grep 97
<jeward> silvaran Nothing.
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, hmm i dont know the problem could be... . unless your file system type isnt compatible with linux i.e. (NTFS)
<jeward> silvaran: Nothing.
<silvaran> jeward: OK, try "lspci" by itself and look for anything multimedia/sound related...
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, what filesystem is the harddrive?
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, I solved it
<Andr31> andrei@Andrei:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /c
<jeward> silvaran: I see nothing to do with sound...
<Andr31> it was /dev/hdA1
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, whoops yeah i thought the hd1 look wierd
<jmoncayo> silvaran: i have a linksys wrt54g, and the adsl modem is smartAX MT800
<YaoiBoi-> Anyone help ?? setuid: setuid(user=root) failed: Operation not permitted
<Gambit--> hey which packages do I need to install to get the system include files and such to build software with?
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, yeah the A tells what drive it is and the one which partition it is
<GigaClon> build-essential
<Gambit--> I've got gcc and g++ to start with, what else?
<OmegaAlpha> hda1, hdb1 etc
<jeward> Gambit: build-essential?
<jetscreamer> Gambit-: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Gambit--> ah brilliant, yeah, that was it
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, but... still doesen`t open...
<silvaran> jmoncayo: You'll need to find somewhere on the wireless router to specify that port 80 should be routed to 192.168.0.??? (whatever the internal IP address of your host is -- check it with ifconfig)
<jetscreamer> ah nm
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, im having the same problem right now
<silvaran> jeward: Have you been able to get sound working on other distros?
<Andr31> Owner: roo
<Andr31> Owner: root
<ReWT_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jeward> silvaran: I haven't tried other distros yet.  Ubuntu is my fave.  :-0
<ReWT_> ???
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, im trying to get my ext hd to be recognized... and mounted
<ardchoille> ReWT_: oh, that's what you meant, hold on..
<silvaran> jeward: Of course ;) ... what if you do "lsmod | grep snd", do you get much back?
<jeward> silvaran: Just burnt the dapper Live CD.  Shall I try that?
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, i did the mount command and it says that fat32 is an unknown file system when it shouldnt be. so im kinda screwed at the moment
<OmegaAlpha> lol
<jmoncayo> silvaran: i already did it,
<balu1> wtf can someone explain to me why an xubuntu load screen keeps coming up when i restart my comp.. when i have ubuntu installed?
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha,  :) I have NTFS
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, you can try searching wiki ubuntu
<ardchoille> ReWT_: yep, it's working
<Andr31> OK
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, theres your problem
<steve_> GigaClon - thank you
<jeward> silvaran 9-10 lines.
<ReWT_> why isnt mine?
<jeward> silvaran: 9-10 lines.
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, where?
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, linux doesnt like NTFS... you can view it.. but you cant really access the files on a NTFS
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Can you access your web site through 127.0.0.1, then 192.168.0.??? (whatever your IP address is)?  It's possible apache isn't binding to the external network interface.
<ardchoille> ReWT_: maybe something down between you and it?
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, I can`t even view it
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, you need to change it to FAT or FAT32
<silvaran> jeward: Anything that looks like intel8x0?
<jeward> silvaran: snd_ac97_codec         72188  1 snd_intel8x0
<p01n7> 'vfat'
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, NTFS is a windows file system
<jmoncayo> i can see the apache web server from the inside of my network
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, I know
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, so you can only use it in windows really...
<jeward> silvaran: snd_pcm                78344  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<usul> hi guys i have serious problem so i checked every faq and document also forums but i coulndt find the solution
<jmoncayo> silvaran: i can see the apache web server from the inside of my network
<silvaran> jeward: OK, so you have the same hardware I do (I think), but for some reason it's not getting listed on the bus... how many device nodes do you have in /dev/snd/ ?
<jeward> silvaran: snd                    48644  8 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, is there any lib to install?
<silvaran> jmoncayo: From another computer?
<lullabud> this chat room kinda reminds me of the paper street soap company's kitchen while project mayhem was busy at work.
<jmoncayo> silvaran: i found something like port range forward in the wireless router
<jeward> silvaran: controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  timer
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, yeah so if want to mount it on linux.. gotta change it to a file system type that linux uses.. anything but NTFS
<jmoncayo> jmoncayo: yes, from other computers inside my network though
<p01n7> ...
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, couldnt tell you. Im not sure. better off asking someone else in here. they will know more than me on this subject
<silvaran> jeward: What sound program did you try?
<jeward> silvaran: rythmbox and xmms.
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Port range forward sounds about right...
<zAo^> who can help me!? does someone answer? :D
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, if I search, what should I search for? do you know?
<Howitzer> Omfg
<zAo^> Can I install with the Dapper Flight 5 CD??
<Howitzer> I LOVE the 686-SMP kernel
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, are there files on it already that you dont want to lose?
<techrush> why Howitzer
<silvaran> zAo^: You might want to try #ubuntu+1
<Howitzer> goddamnit, i've never seen things fly this fast
<p01n7> Andr31, what is the problem again?
<balu1> does someone know why my ubuntu load screen changed to an xubuntu load screeN?
<techrush> oh
<silvaran> jeward: How about mixer levels?
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, if its empty than just convert the file system using partition magic or gparted change it from NTFS to FAT32
<zAo^> silvaran: tried that one 2 times: no1 answers
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, I tought at formatting but I have my win XP
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<balu1> or rather how i can change it back to my default load screen
<Howitzer> balu1, you downloaded xubuntu-desktop?
<jmoncayo> silvaran: ok i did something like start port 80 end port 80 protocol tcp & udp ip address 192.168.0.x
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, oh winxp is on this hd?
<mike-e> How do I change the accounts/passwords on webmin without logging into it via a web browser?
<ubuntudeni> hi
<silvaran> jmoncayo: UDP isn't necessary, but won't mess anything up.
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, is this your internal drive?
<p0sitr0n> hi peopl
<balu1> howitzer: ya i had originally , but then i removed the package because i didnt like it.. however hte screens havent gone away?
<p0sitr0n> hi people
<jeward> silvaran: Where is that?
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, Internal meaning?
<Howitzer> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, meaning the drive inside the computer
<Howitzer> that's the howto for it balu1
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, its not external right? like one that you plug in via usb?
<Andr31> p01n7, I wanna mount the /dev/hd1 to /c  and it`s NTFS
<jmoncayo> silvaran: so it sounds like its right, but why it cant be seen from the outside
<xord> hi i just installed ubuntu 5.1, but my desktop resolution seems to be too big for my monitor and i cant do anything. is there a way to provide kernel argument for switching a notable mode such as 800x600?
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, It`s internal
<p01n7> if you mount a hd as root in a dir thats owned by root.. chances are.. root may only be able to rea dit
<silvaran> jeward: Right-click volume control on the panel, then Open Volume Control.
<balu1> thanks howit
<jeward> silvaran: Got it open.
<silvaran> Yeah... and you're sure your IP address is 200.107.51.52?  Like right now? (IE: It hasn't changed on you? ;)
<balu1> howitzer: is usplash the screen where it says "Ubuntu" and shows loading of modules, and sound and network and all that?
<p01n7> Andr31, does mount give you errors?
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, well your win xp is on this drive.. its at the beginning of the disc.  you dont need to mount that partition of course. so you need to make some free space on the drive. resize the windows partition and create a new one 'fat32' for linux
<Andr31> p01n7, not anymore
<Howitzer> yes
<silvaran> jeward: If you go to File->Change Device, which one is checked?
<ramses9167> heelo
<ramses9167> hello
<Howitzer> i don't trust it actually :x
<p01n7> Andr31, sudo ls /c
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Can you double-check your external IP address?
<jmoncayo> silvaran: ok
<jeward> silvaran: SiS SI7012
<Andr31> p01n7,  ok
<silvaran> jeward: Any other devices listed in there?
<ramses9167> what's the CHMOD of /dev/video0, please, i have changed mine
<rambo3> usplash is not documented. it s utility ti bind image to initrd i think .
<jeward> silvaran: Realtek
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, it`s not a problem of space, I need it because I have all my mp3s
<silvaran> jeward: That's weird... I didn't know realtek made sound devices...
<OmegaAlpha> andr31 all yoru mp3s on are your windows partition?
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, and I`ll mount /d /e too
<OmegaAlpha> are on*
<Andr31> yes
<jeward> silvaran: Me either, gotta run, try again later.  Thanks!
<bart__> hi all
<silvaran> Ahhh shit...
<ramses9167> what's the CHMOD of /dev/video0, please, i have changed mine
<silvaran> Just when I thought I had jeward figures out, the bugger leaves :)
<OmegaAlpha> andr31, you wont be able to access them here on linux
<mike-e> How do I change the accounts/passwords on webmin without logging into it via a web browser?
<xord> did any one see my question?
<lullabud> ramses9167: i don't even have a /dev/vid*
<ardchoille> ramses9167: I don't even have that location
<navarro> Andr31, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, :why?
<rambo3> xord no
<p01n7> Andr31, did it work?
<silvaran> If anyone sees jeward later on, tell him he might want to check to make sure he has MP3 support installed :)
<Andr31> p01n7,  yes but I  can`t access them from the player
<p0sitr0n> i'm tried to customize my own ubuntu liveCD, but i have some problems: I'm use the dapper-livecd and i tried to uncompress and extract the compressed filesystem filesystem.squashfs, but i dont now how todo... any sugestions...
<Andr31> :))
<p01n7> you need to be root to read it
<ubuntudeni> can i install ubuntu on 500 mb disk space
<OmegaAlpha> Andr31, because ntfs is for windows... i had to do the same thing.. make a new partition as fat32 and transfer my mp3s to that new partition then i was able to use them on linux
<p01n7> if you ran your music player as root
<p01n7> you would have no problems
<xord> i just installed ubuntu 5.1, but my desktop resolution seems to be too big for my monitor and i cant do anything. is there a way to provide kernel argument for switching a notable mode such as 800x600?
<silvaran> Andr31: So you're trying to read MP3 files from an NTFS volume?
<rambo3> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, wait you can listen to mp3s on a ntfs partition thru linux?
<Andr31> silvaran,  yes
<p01n7> Andr31, yes
<silvaran> Is the drive listed in /etc/fstab?
<Andr31> OmegaAlpha, :/ I neeeeeed more space to do that
<jmoncayo> silvaran: yes thats the ip
<Andr31> silvaran, lemme check it out
<p01n7> Andr31, 'sudo umount /c; chown yourusername:yourusername /c; mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /c'
<silvaran> Andr31: If it's in /etc/fstab, what's listed in the "<options>" column for that drive?
<Nembutal> Hello
<silvaran> p01n7: That won't do it, he needs to set the umask.
<p01n7> aww
<p01n7> sorry.
<rambo3> ubuntudeni > only if you do it manualy , and no desktop manager and such
<balu1> howitzer: couldnt i jst remey the problem by reinstalling the ubuntu desktop packages??? this guide is kinda complicated
<silvaran> p01n7: No problem, it was actually the first thing I tried when I had the same problem ;)
<Andr31> silvaran,  it is not
<Nembutal> Anyone knows why ndisgtk is not included in any release? It's one of the most needed tools in ubuntu that every beginner could use... instead, everyone has to use the shell to configure ndiswrapper :\
<p0sitr0n> i'm tried to customize my own ubuntu liveCD, but i have some problems: I'm use the dapper-livecd and i tried to uncompress and extract the compressed filesystem filesystem.squashfs, but i dont now how todo... any sugestions...
<OmegaAlpha> silvaran, wont he have to make a new partition as fat32  in order to listen to his mp3s on linux
<silvaran> OK, so you're mounting it now by doing "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /c" right?  Change that to the following: "mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /c" and see if you can access it as non-root.
<ubuntudeni> ok rambo3
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, no.
<GnarusLeo> Its perfectly safe to read from ntfs!
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: You can still read ntfs drives, you just can't write them.  And the default permissions are finicky.
<jmoncayo> silvaran: with the wireless router everything is ok i think the problem is with the adsl router??
<Andr31> silvaran, can you type me the unmount command
<rambo3> that is server install . + maby fluxbox
<silvaran> Andr31: If it's already mounted, just do "umount /c"
<p01n7> umount /c or umount /dev/hda1
<Andr31> I am not quite used to unix like commands
<GnarusLeo> silvaran, not true, you can write to ntfs, but its experimental
<p01n7> GnarusLeo, that makes it more fun
<Andr31> sudo, umount I guess
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Still saying it's filtered (so you're router's blocking it)... I doubt it's the ADSL modem... would kind of defeat part of the purpose of having a router.
<ramtha> hi
<silvaran> Andr31: Yup, sorry.
<Andr31> done
<OmegaAlpha> silva. what can i do for my problem.. since it said unknown file system type fat32... is there another command i can issue?
<p01n7> vfat
<p01n7> not fat32
<silvaran> What p01n7 said :)
<p01n7> :P
<Anon9758> hi i was wondering if anyone could help me getting my printer working.  it is a canon multipass mp
<Anon9758> mp390 rather
<silvaran> Andr31: Did that new mount command work?
<Andr31>  silvaran YUP!
<ramtha> how can i connect two if cases? if [ grep blah $i]  AND [ grep blah $i] ; then...
<jmoncayo> silvaran: what do you think is wrong??
<p01n7> ramtha, #bash
<silvaran> jmoncayo: My best guess is simply that it's a setting in the router (the wireless router, not the ADSL modem)...
<frank_> OmegaAlpha: put vfat instead of fat32
<ramtha> thx
<OmegaAlpha> frank_, how do i do that...
<OmegaAlpha> will that wipe out the contents of the drive.. if i change the file system to vfat?
<jmoncayo> silvaran: but the wireless router is set up already
<Whitman> Anyone using numlockx in Dapper fl5? It's not turning on the led on my keyboard but using the number pad results in numbers.
<mike-e> How do I change the accounts/passwords on webmin without logging into it via a web browser?
<jmoncayo> silvaran: can you try again with my ip
<silvaran> jmoncayo: There are only a few things I can think of... like the wrong internal IP address (check ifconfig on the host machine, it should be something like 192.168.)...
<frank_> OmegaAlpha: vfat and fat32 are the same thing. linux calls it vfat
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Still filtered...
<Andr31> silvaran, a new problem ,the player doesen`t open `em
<jmoncayo> silvaran: ok
<silvaran> Andr31: Do you have MP3 support installed?
<OmegaAlpha> oh so then i can just use gparted to change it right now
<Andr31> dunno
<LiGhTeNiN> I downloaded an ati driver which is a rpm, how can I install it?
<silvaran> ubotu: tell Andr31 about mp3
<_jason> ubotu: tell LiGhTeNiN about ati
<silvaran> Wow... I used the bot for the first time... I feel all warm and fuzzy now.
<Debruineo-> anyone got experience installing Ubuntu from LAN?
<Debruineo-> inclusive booting the box from LAN..
<frank_> OmegaAlpha: well I don't know your situation exactly, be careful with gparted
<p01n7> silcaran, don't ruin it for me.. i'm still a virgin :P
<Nembutal> mh, are XMMS plugins compatible to beep Media player?
<firstent> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<silvaran> Hahah
<_jason> Debruineo-: no experience but I believe there is a wiki entry if you haven't seen it yet
<Debruineo-> yes
<Debruineo-> I've followed it
<Debruineo-> but the box keeps saying "No boot filename received"
<Debruineo-> so.. I'm stuck :)
<OmegaAlpha> frank_, will it be safer to use partition magic on windows then to do the conversion?
<frank_> OmegaAlpha: I have no idea
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, just what is it you want to do?
<firstent> if i didnt installed a video driver, the system is working with a default one?
<OmegaAlpha> frank_, i had the partition at the end of my drive.. i started to run out of space so i dragged it to the beginning to make it the whole drive.. after i did that. i got that problem and now i can access the drive on here and windows.. of course partition magic sees the partition though so i know its there
<Debruineo-> _jason do you think trying another tftpd would help?
<_jason> Debruineo-: no idea
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, i want to be able to access my external harddrive once again :)
<Debruineo-> oh hell.. I'll try it anyway
<p01n7> mount -t vfat doesn't work?
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, i had probs with it on linux alot.. only certain partitions would appear whereas the others would not.  not i tried resizing the partition and while doing that i got some probs with partition magic which i believe screwed up the drive..
<Andr31> silvaran, I can`t get it, the archive wasn`t found
<jmoncayo> silvaran: when i try to check 200.107.51.52 it redirects to the adsl internal ip 192.168.1.1
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Probably a nice "friendly" router feature, since port forwarding doesn't work as well when you try to loop around externally from inside the network.
<Debruineo-> lol.. I've only installed ubuntu as dualboot with Windows2K with a CD, Now I'm trying to install it from LAN (with booting from LAN) and creating a softraid drive..
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Do you end up getting a web page on the adsl modem?
<jmoncayo> i have this error can somebody help me... Fatal error inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko): no such device
<frank_> Debruineo-: I think there is a wiki page for net install. its called advanced installation or something
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, right now if i click 'Places' -> 'Computer' it shows my ext harddrive but when i click it it says 'unable to mount the selected volume'
<silvaran> Andr31: Did you add the proper repositories?
<jmoncayo> silvaran: yes i get a configuration web page
<Debruineo-> frank_: do you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot?highlight=%28lan%29%7C%28boot%29 ?
<silvaran> jmoncayo: For the ADSL router? (ie: NOT linksys related?)
<p01n7> OmergaAlpha, 'df'
<Debruineo-> without the highlight ;)
<Andr31> silvaran, repositories meaning? :) I am a n00b
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, in a terminal
<jmoncayo> silvaran: yes for the adsl router
<jmoncayo> i mean modem
<silvaran> Andr31: The MP3 page should tell you about using Synaptic to add repositories (package sources, like "universe" and "multiverse" and stuff like that)...
<silvaran> jmoncayo: OK, so any settings in there that might ring a bell? ;)
<jmoncayo> can sombody help me with this error... Fatal error inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko): no such device
<Balu1> brb
<frank_> Debruineo-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<p01n7> df
<p01n7> df -a
<p01n7> dammnit, sorry
<ndubisi> I'm trying to add the fax portion of my printer using HPLIP, but when I have to select a driver, there is no HPLIP fax (en) driver like is indicated at http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#download_install
<jmoncayo> silvaran: like?
<p01n7> focus follows mouse
<mike-_-> hi, im having some strange experience with the rt2500 pcmcia wlan card, the module is installed and loaded, wireless and radio is = y in kernel and all that shit, but i have no wlan0 or eth0 or sexy-wlan-device , what to do ?
<LiGhTeNiN> Do I have to remove the old gfx driver before installing a new one?
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Firewall, filtering, server, port forwarding, etc.... I'm not familiar with your ADSL modem... I just assumed that it was pretty simple (like most modems I've used) and doesn't cover anything like that... but the thing has its own web page, so it's possible it's causing issues... not sure though.
<jmoncayo> silvaran: well it has all you metioned above
<ndubisi> I'm trying to add the fax portion of my printer using HPLIP, but when I have to select a driver, there is no HPLIP fax (en) driver like is indicated at http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#download_install.  Anyone know of another way I can use the faxing function of hthe printer or where I can acquire that driver?
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, did you get my private message?
<Wharf> Hi there.
<silvaran> jmoncayo: That is seriously messed up... Can you check the Linksys router to see what IP address the ADSL is giving to the wireless router?... then maybe forward port 80 AGAIN on the ADSL modem/(router?) to the wireless router?
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, no
<Wharf> I have huge problems with my network
<jmoncayo> silvaran: its givin' a private ip, 192.168.1.2
<Psykus> just installed the application banshee, and it gives an error upon startup, http://pastebin.com/600247
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, i think i figured something out
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, sorry i sent you messages.. for some reason sometimes they send and sometimes they dont
<silvaran> jmoncayo: So if you can, try port forwarding 80 to 192.168.1.2:80 on the adsl router, and make sure 80 is also forwarded on the wireless router...
<Psykus> i haven't done much to this install, I just had to reinstall ubuntu due to a half upgrade to dapper, it was working before I reinstalled
<sm0k3r> Hello
<sm0k3r> can anybody here help me ?
<sm0k3r> please
<EnsignRedshirt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<jmoncayo> silvaran: in the wireless router is done
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, anyways i wanted to share this hd over my network via samba so in order to do that i had to enter it into the /etc/fstab file
<sm0k3r> anybody ?
<silvaran> EnsignRedshirt: Good call, I don't think he answered it though :)
<jmoncayo> silvaran: should i make a NAT rule, DMZ or redirection??
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, i use FTP for sharing my linux files with windows boxes
<p01n7> Proftpd to be exact
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, i dont know much about ftp
<sm0k3r> can anyone help me
<sm0k3r> ?
<silvaran> jmoncayo: NAT rule for now... later on you might explore putting the wireless router in the DMZ to "disable" the routing features of the ADSL modem... right now you have two firewalls, when you really only need one :)
<silvaran> sm0k3r: Ask your question.
<Psykus> sm0k3r, just ask
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, nor do i know anything about samba.. im still trying to get it shared with a win box.. the win box is the host on the network too
<sm0k3r> ok
<sm0k3r> i have instaled Ubuntu
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<the_weanus> DCC SEND fuck_off_from_#gentoo
<the_weanus> DCC SEND fuck_off_from_#gentoo
<the_weanus> DCC SEND fuck_off_from_#gentoo
<sm0k3r> and i connected it to the internet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-wbrehaw-rtr.haw.ptd.net]  by Ubugtu
* the_weanus was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<ndubisi> I'm trying to add the fax portion of my printer using HPLIP, but when I have to select a driver, there is no HPLIP fax (en) driver like is indicated at http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#download_install.  Anyone know of another way I can use the faxing function of hthe printer or where I can acquire that driver?
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, well i removed the entry in the fstab file for the ext harddrive.. now i can actually access it!
<sm0k3r> and i downloaded yahoo messenger
<sm0k3r> for unix
<Psykus> uh, right
<sm0k3r> and when i try tor un it
<sm0k3r> cannot open or cannot display filname.exe
<sm0k3r> no seriously
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, this is good
<sm0k3r> i don't know where my hard drive partitions are..
<Debruineo-> frank_: I do find a lot of info using a floppy or grub on the system to install from LAN
<firstent> does anyone how can i see what video card i have?
<_jason> firstent: lspci
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, but everything is written all wierd.. like not in normal language how it should be... its all different characters
<sm0k3r> i cannot play sound
<sm0k3r> my mp3 files wont be playd
<sm0k3r> played
<Debruineo-> frank_: I, however, need info about booting (with PXE protocol) from LAN (tftpd)
<ndubisi> I'm trying to add the fax portion of my printer using HPLIP, but when I have to select a driver, there is no HPLIP fax (en) driver like is indicated at http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#download_install.  Anyone know of another way I can use the faxing function of hthe printer or where I can acquire that driver?
<MrDale> Hi there, tiday i asked here how to make my lan ip static, i was told to edit stuff in etc/network/interfaces,  i did what i was told, now i have no lan connection at all, and ifconfig shows nothing :|
<MrDale> lol
<theD3viL> howto use find option to search all disk?
<toxic_> Hi, how do I select first parameter (in bash)? var="hi.*" ; echo "First param is:" {$var}       .. which might return hi.txt, hi.pdf .. How do I select the first param ?
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, it looks like a mess... any idea of what is wrong?
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, #p01n7
<hajimels> hi guys
<Debruineo-> Wharf: sudo ifconfig eth0 up ?
<OmegaAlpha> k
<hajimels> i am new user for nbuntu
<Debruineo-> and if that doesn't work.. your eth0 is fucked :P
<sm0k3r> me to
<Psykus> just installed the application banshee, and it gives an error upon startup, http://pastebin.com/600247 , I just reinstalled ubuntu, don't see why it would be crashing upon startup
<theD3viL> howto use find option to search all disk - /?
<_jason> toxic_: you mean you want it to just say ``hi''?
<hajimels> i use the 64-bit version on LiveCD
<Psykus> i kept my old home folder though
<sm0k3r> HELP
<rambo3> firstent : sudo lshw -C video
<Wharf> ok
<ndubisi> I'm trying to add the fax portion of my printer using HPLIP, but when I have to select a driver, there is no HPLIP fax (en) driver like is indicated at http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#download_install.  Anyone know of another way I can use the faxing function of hthe printer or where I can acquire that driver?
<toxic_> _jason, hi is just any phrase ...
<EnsignRedshirt> toxic_: Do you know about #bash?
<Wharf> I got some info on ifconfig now, but no ip showing.
<silvaran> ubotu: tell sm0k3r about mp3
<_jason> toxic_: so you want it to just return hi.txt?
<sm0k3r> do i need to instal drivers
<sm0k3r> where do i find them
<toxic_> _jason, yes
<sm0k3r> are there unix drivers on my driver cd?
<sm0k3r> another question
<jmoncayo> silvaran: could you check it now??
<sm0k3r> where are my partitions ?
<silvaran> jmoncayo: OPEN
<sm0k3r> Couldn't display "/media/cdrom0/ASUSACPI.exe".
<sm0k3r> what is tells me
<sm0k3r> when i try toexecute something
<ndubisi> I'm trying to add the fax portion of my printer using HPLIP, but when I have to select a driver, there is no HPLIP fax (en) driver like is indicated at http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#download_install.  Anyone know of another way I can use the faxing function of hthe printer or where I can acquire that driver?
<sm0k3r> why is that?
<_jason> toxic_: maybe something like ${var.\ *}
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Index of / -> apache2-default :)
<Wharf> Debruineo-, any other ideas how to get an ip
<_jason> toxic_: maybe something like ${var#.\ *} :0
<jmoncayo> silvaran: really cool man, thanks a lot
<toxic_> _jason, hmm.. Possibly, but doesn't # return number of ...
<sm0k3r> come on guys :
<silvaran> sm0k3r: .exe files are predominantly windows-based, you're not going to be able to get them to run (properly, or even well) on Linux.
<Debruineo-> Wharf: tbh, I always configured my NICs in Gnome :+
<_jason> toxic_: not like that, let me test it out to make sure I have the syntax right
<Lord_Sith> join #ogame.pl-support
<Wharf> I have gnome
<toxic_> _jason,  yeah that'll be great
<ion_> hi
<LiGhTeNiN> the ati linux driver setup window is too tall, it goes out of the screen and I cant hit next....
<sm0k3r> silvaran
<Wharf> Debruineo-, can you paste me the default settings?
<sm0k3r> ok
<Wharf> for the interfaces file
<Wharf> so i can get somthing
<Wharf> lol
<sm0k3r> so how can i get drivers for me
<GFDL> LiGhTeNiN, move the window
<Debruineo-> Wharf: not really.. also depends on your cards ;)
<Debruineo-> and your network
<LiGhTeNiN> GFDL: its too tall
<caglar> how do I change my gtk1 fonts?
<sm0k3r> FOUND THEM
<sm0k3r> lol
<techrush> LiGhTeNiN, hold alt and click on the window to move it up
<sm0k3r> thanks you god
<Debruineo-> Wharf: haven't got a linux box to use right now
<GFDL> LiGhTeNiN, press ALT and the left button mouse
<Debruineo-> Wharf: trying to reinstall my own ;)
<GFDL> LiGhTeNiN, and move the window
<pfhortron> every binary I compiled from source  won't work
<jmoncayo> silvaran: could you help me with this one: FATAL ERROR inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/Kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko): No such device
<LiGhTeNiN> GFDL: ok thx
<Wharf> hehe
<ubuntu_> Moebioux i have this simple question to anyone who want t help me... when youre in the bash(terminal) how do you do when you have to much information(too much lines) to display them in fractions (splitted) AND CONTINUE pressing a key or somethinh
<ubuntu_> Moebioux because i type ls --help (kinda i.e.) but this just show me the last fraction of information
<ubuntu_> Moebioux excuse the spanglish
<ubuntu_> Moebioux somebody understand and want to help me?
<ubuntu_> Moebioux ubuntuers please help
<_jason> toxic_: ${variable#pattern}  If the pattern matches the beginning of the variable's value, delete the shortest part that matches and return the rest., So I thought that would work, but it isn't so far :)
<csete> Can anyone point me to a good graphical package for configuring QoS on my network?
<Gambit--> hm
<pfhortron> every binary I compiled gives me a black screen
<toxic_> _jason, hehe thanks alot
<ubuntu_> somebody can help me
<balu1> does anyone know if the screen in ubuntu (where it says modules loaded.. network interface loaded.. alsa loaded.. all that) is customizable?
<Gambit--> I'm looking at upgrading my clamav distribution, but I currently have the clamav package installed
<fatehaze> Firefox is really slow on my wireless connection - anyone know why?
<Gambit--> should I uninstall my clamav package first and then install the new one from source?
<konfuzed> ubuntu, try    less file/path/filename
<fatehaze> I can apt-get at like 200kb/s, but google.com takes about 20 seconds to load
<GFDL> balay, dapper?
<jmoncayo> could anyone help me with this one: FATAL ERROR inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/Kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko): No such device
<Gambit--> fatehaze, sounds like dns problems.
<fatehaze> Oh?
<jetscreamer> you don't have an acpi aware fan it seems
<balu1> how can i change my boot splash screen back to the original default ubuntu one
<silvaran> jmoncayo: Might be an ACPI problem... ACPI is kind of wonky, and probably will be for the forseeable future... the fan module lets you monitor the hardware fans inside your CPU from Linux, so it's not finding the actual device that should be hooked to your fan.  And what jetscreamer said :)
<blaamann> kde look
<ubuntu_>  i have this simple question to anyone who want t help me... when youre in the bash(terminal) how do you do when you have to much information(too much lines) to display them in fractions (splitted) AND CONTINUE pressing a key or somethinh
<ubuntu_> Moebioux because i type ls --help (kinda i.e.) but this just show me the last fraction of information}
<jetscreamer> long as your fan is spinning well and your cpu isn't overheating, me i wouldn't worry about it
<konfuzed> ubuntu, you can also redirect the out put of any command line to less for easy reading
<_jason> toxic_: hrmm, try #bash maybe.  You should be able to do something using # or % but I can't get it.  You can always pipe to 'cut'
<Tortanick> quick question, I downloaded automatix, how do I open the .deb file?
<foampeace> hi
<Tortanick> hi
<ubuntu_> BUT WHo KONFUZED
<foampeace> how do i reconfigure the xserver
<GFDL> foampeace, with dpkg-reconfigure
<silvaran> Tortanick: dpkg <command> debfile.deb
<_jason> foampeace: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fatehaze> Also, my laptop has a widescreen display (1280x800), but the max res in ubuntu is 1024x768... how can I fix this?
<Tortanick> thanks silvaran
<EnsignRedshirt> Tortanick: The last time I asked about automatix here, the consensus was to NOT use it!
<konfuzed> for instance   type this at the prompt            du -h /home | less
<GFDL> fatehaze, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tortanick> really?
<Tortanick> thanks for the warning
<mikeo1> just installed imagemagick thorugh apt get where cna i find it?
<konfuzed> the updown line you see there is a pipe character   which is on the same key as \
<fatehaze> GFDL: I tried that and it seemed to configure correctly, but I restarted and it's back at 1024x768
<toxic_> _jason, yeah, thanks for the help :)
<pfhortron> I get a black screen when i run program i build from source
<balu1> anyone know how to change the boot splash screen back to the default ubuntu theme.
<silvaran> mikeo1: "dpkg -L imagemagick | less"
<GFDL> fatehaze, then something is wrong with your driver, what video card do you have
<fatehaze> It's an SiS integrated card
<_jason> toxic_: echo $var | cut -d\  -f 1, would do it
<GFDL> fatehaze, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages
<ubuntu_> konfuzed who do u make the caracter   " | " appear
<fatehaze> k
<toxic_> _jason, haha, sounds nice
<konfuzed> ubuntu, you can do this for any  file   text or binary (however the binary ones are hard to make sense of)    less file/path/filename
<_jason> toxic_: although if there are spaces in filesnames it could be a problem
<konfuzed> the updown line you see there is a pipe character   which is on the same key as \
<pfhortron> help some programs i build from source won't work
<silvaran> toxic_: Or echo "$var" | awk '{ print $1 }' :)
<eyequeue> how do i prevernt /usr/local and other partitions from showing up on my desktop?
<toxic_> _jason, spaces doesn't matter that much. Or none at all actually.
<toxic_> silvaran, thanks .. I think I got a solution now
<konfuzed> as in    hold down the shift key    and then hit the key with the \ on it and then you will get the pipe character  |
<eyequeue> prevent
<jmoncayo_> can sombody help me with this one: FATAL ERROR inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko)
<pfhortron> I get a black screen when i tryrunning mupen64 on ppc ubuntu
<jmoncayo_> can sombody help me with this one: FATAL ERROR inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko): no such device
<jetscreamer> heh
<GFDL> jmoncayo, some folks already give you a reasonable answer, why do you keep asking the same
<jetscreamer> jmoncayo: did you miss the above? ^^
<jetscreamer> try /lastlog acpi
<GFDL> jmoncayo, or ar you trolling ah?
<GFDL> s/ar/are
<jetscreamer> maybe he got tired and pput it on autorepeat...
<jetscreamer> or it's the cat
<jmoncayo_> sorry my connection felt
<Gambit--> I'm trying to upgrade clamav from to 0.88, which only has a debian package available.  Should I uninstall my clamav package first and then install the new one from source?  Or can I do something intelligent with the debin package?
<GFDL> aha
<jmoncayo_> and i didnt see any answer
<nalioth> Gambit--: what is the matter with the ubuntu clamav pkg?
<Gambit--> nalioth, it's 0.87
<kditty> i have a question here, pretty important, i did a few things, changed some settings to enable wireless WEP, then i updated linux with the recommended updates, well when i restarted my comp i cant connect to my wireless network at all
<nalioth> Gambit--: does it not work?
<aquarius> I'm upgrading a dapper install to latest. Synaptic says "could not upgrade the system, fix broken packages", but "Fix Broken Packages" says "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." What should I do?
<eyequeue> Gambit--, is something wrong with 0.87?
<Gambit--> eyequeue, well besides that all the libraries spit out error messages every time I use them?
<Gambit--> s/error/warning
<nalioth> aquarius: dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1
<kditty> im wondering if i use the breezy install cd, can i set it back to normal default, without losing my programs, and without doing a full install?
<aquarius> nalioth: ah, thanks
<jmoncayo_> jetscreamer : sorry but what else should i do?
<nalioth> Gambit--: are you using non ubuntu pkgs for something?
<crimson> yes has made his wireless network work
<nalioth> kditty: you may not.
<kditty> i cant?
<kditty> i have to do a full reinstall?!
<jetscreamer> jmoncayo: well if you KNOW your fan functions, blacklist the module
<kditty> or just fix it?
<jetscreamer> or buy a different fan
<Gambit--> nalioth, Well I'm working towards eventually setting up spam searching within squid, do you mean besides that?
<White> anyone who knows how to install apache server???
<nalioth> kditty: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for more help
<nalioth> Gambit--: the ubuntu clamav pkg should work fine
<Gambit--> nalioth, you're telling me that not upgrading my antivirus software is a good thing?
<nalioth> Gambit--: it's not the software, it's the virus database that is important
<eyequeue> Gambit--, "upgrading" meaning breaking?
<ndubisi> How can I add a .ppd to HPLIP so I can use it in CUPS?
<ubuntu_> thanks konfused
<lordzak> plop all
<ubuntu_> it was an easy thing
<jmoncayo_> jetscreamer: well i dont know
<Gambit--> eyequeue, I don't know, does it?
<fatehaze> My xorg.0.log has some unkown device errors, but I thought Ubuntu came with SiS drivers?
<jmoncayo_> jetscreamer: i have another one that says the same problem but with the thermal
<nalioth> Gambit--: your clavav has a cronjob that d/l the virus databases daily
<ubuntu_> but konfused a last question
<Gambit--> nalioth, I know that, the database isn't what I'm trying to upgrade.
<ubuntu_> how do i exit the pipe ,.,,, (end) appears but how can i exit
<jetscreamer> jmoncayo: either it's broke, or it's not compatible. same answer though. and i don't think they're broke.
<nalioth> Gambit--: well, if you use debian pkgs, you'll break the system.  i'd recommend if you have to upgrade (just HAVE to) compile from source
<ubuntu_> help me konfuzed
<balu1> where can i get boot sscreens?
<Gambit--> nalioth, Ok no problem, that's what I'm doing right now, I just didn't know how similar the deb package structures would be.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> balu1: gnome-look.org
<jmoncayo_> jetscreamer: but other versions of ubuntu linux supports it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Gambit-- about checkinstall
<balu1> pumpernickle: im there.. but.. there is no "boot screen" category?
<jmoncayo_> jetscreamer: just the latest version give me these errors
<PuMpErNiCkLe> balu1: Splash screens.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> balu1: no, wait...
<balu1> pumpernickle: but dont boot screens ahve to be 640x 480 or somthign?
<ubuntu_> how can i exit the  du du -h /home | less command
<eyequeue> ubuntu_, to exist less, press q for quit or ? for help
<ubuntu_> and how do i exit vi
<ubuntu_> same way
<PuMpErNiCkLe> balu1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30341.html  -  sorry, I was thinking of the wrong thing
<GNAM> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334
<ubuntu_> ok
<GNAM> what's that? :P
<ubuntu_> is the same with t vi command
<eyequeue> ubuntu_, ESC :q  to exit vim
<GFDL> ubuntu_, :q
<fatehaze> Is there a way to upgrade firefox from bash?  I can't connect to anything in my browser
<ubuntu_> esc : q and enter ...
<eyequeue> fatehaze, sudo apt-get install firefox
<jmoncayo_> jetscreamer: but do i need the fan and the therm i have a desktop
<fatehaze> No webpages load but I'm downloading updates at 300kb/s
<ubuntu_> that way??
<fatehaze> Thanks eyequeue
<GFDL> fatehaze, update it to what
<eyequeue> np
<balu1> tnx pumpernickle
<fatehaze> From 1.0.4 (or whatever comes default with breezy) to 1.5
<ubuntu_> thanks
<fatehaze> Hoping that'll fix the slowness... but like you said, it might be a dns error
<eyequeue> fatehaze, that command will only update to the latest in your repository
<caglar> how do I make gnome to see my partitions with their names I give them?
<caglar> it says "3.7 GB hard drive" for example
<engie> Hi. Does anyone have to hand the name of that bash-script-with-a-gui that can install all the useful bits and bobs after a fewsh ubuntu install?
<caglar> thats pretty ugly
<jetscreamer> jmoncayo: as long as you KNOW your fan is working, and your cpu isn't too hot, no.
<eyequeue> fatehaze, breezy repos do not have 1.5.*
<fatehaze> Which makes sense, since it takes forever to "look up" a webpage in firefox
<fatehaze> I'm currently upgrading to dapper
<caglar> engie: its called automatix and is available in ubuntuforums.org
<fatehaze> With apt-get dist-upgrade
<engie> caglar: Thanks!
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<nalioth> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<eyequeue> fatehaze, dapper has 1.5.0.1, apt-get update after your sources.list changes, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<jmoncayo_> jetscreamer : yes
<nalioth> engie: ^^^^^
<engie> ohh, not heard of that one
<jmoncayo_> jetscreamer : its working and what about the thermal
<fatehaze> I've got 30 minutes left on that
<fatehaze> Think 1.5 will fix the slowness?
<nalioth> engie: be careful of automatix
<eyequeue> fatehaze, i believe you'll lose some extensions and may neet to restart firefox a couple of times
<eyequeue> fatehaze, such was my experience last night
<fatehaze> I haven't customized firefox yet, so that's fine
<fatehaze> Oh yeah?
<eyequeue> 1.5.0.1 is working admirably here today, after a visit to get new extensions
<fatehaze> That's good to hear, I hope it's not just my wireless
<do_me_nice> how do i make it so that the logged in user is the root user?
<fatehaze> On a similar topic, the network connection icon in the, uh, taskbar doesn't work for me
<nalioth> ubotu: tell do_me_nice about root
<fatehaze> It's just disabled, but I'm clearly online
<eyequeue> do_me_nice, don't
<eyequeue> fatehaze, /join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<LinuxJones> To get HT support up and running on an amd Turion64 laptop all i need to do is install the smp generic amd64 kernel ?
<nalioth> LinuxJones: correct
<NiskuP> Hello all.
<fefe> help..
<mke-> omg, im tilting here. im following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500?action=show&redirect=Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo and still nada
<fatehaze> I'm still 19 minutes away from having dapper ;)
<nalioth> LinuxJones: hypertransport or hyperthreading?
<fade_> hello
<fefe> yang bisa bahasa indonesia
<LinuxJones> nalioth: hypertransport
<NiskuP> Dapper has a new Human theme I see. Looks good but...How do I make the symlink icon smaller?
<mke-> ive read everything and done everything i can do
<eyequeue> oh fatehaze i just realized, that upgrade-in-progress may be why your box is slow
<fade_> !gtf
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fade_
<nalioth> LinuxJones: that should be in the amd64 kernel already (any of them)
<mke-> i get no wlan (ra0) device
<fatehaze> Nah, it was hecka slow when not updating too
<LinuxJones> nalioth: ok let me check
<fatehaze> Which is why I was surprised that the update is going so fast
<fade_> where i can get gtf package?
<Celestianpower> How do I play .mov files on Ubuntu?
<fefe> speaking indonesia
<fatehaze> Think it might be a DNS problem?
<LinuxJones> nalioth: it should come up and list 2 processors in /proc/cpuinfo ?
<eyequeue> fatehaze, if things typically take 30 sec before you see any activity, yes
<fefe> HELP......no connetted for irc.dal.net
<_jason> Celestianpower: w32codecs and mplayer works well.  Maybe totem-xine might work too
<fefe> why
<fatehaze> It often doesn't connect to anything at all in firefox
<fatehaze> It just times out
<_jason> ubotu: tell Celestianpower about w32codecs
<fade_> Celestianpower, install realplayer... may be it can play .mov
<_jason> ubotu: tell Celestianpower about mplayer
<nalioth> LinuxJones: are you running a dual core turion?
<jmoncayo_> what is echo -e 'ynYn' for?
<fatehaze> But I can ping things fine and download updates with no problems
<eyequeue> fatehaze, that time is usually an indication that dns is timing out on yhour first server
<LinuxJones> nalioth: no just the single processor
<fatehaze> Any idea how I'd go about fixing that?
<nalioth> LinuxJones: hypertransport is a data bus, and SMP has nothing to do with it
<eyequeue> fatehaze, well, once xx.archive.ubuntu.com resolves, i should then move full speed
<_jason> jmoncayo_: that should be y\nY\n iirc and it's for answering yes to important questions without letting you choose what to do (as is intended)
<GFDL> jmoncayo_, for printing yyYn
<eyequeue> iT should
<fatehaze> Ah, ok
<fatehaze> Does dapper have better support for broadcom chipsets?
<LinuxJones> nalioth: I thought Hypertransport makes the system think there is 2 processors I must have it mixed up with something else :(
<jmoncayo_> _jason: ok thanks
<mroth> hrm, whats the simplest way to create an .iso image from a data DVD?
<nalioth> LinuxJones: you are thinking of Intels "HyperThreading"
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
<fefe> ada orang indonesia disini ndakkk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<LinuxJones> nalioth: ahh that's it, thanks for the info dude :)
<engie> Am about to go for a dapper install. Wipe clean and full whack. Any advice before I send this (very reliable and loved) breezy installation to the gallows?
<Celestianpower> _jason: Thanks
<nalioth> engie: wait one month.
<dispanser> engie: dapper works like a charm here :)
<eyequeue> engie, is /home on a separate partition?  you can keep it
<nalioth> engie: dapper is still in development, and what works for some may not work for you. waiting for a "Release Candidate" is advisable
<fatehaze> The SiS website says my graphics driver is included by default in linux kernel 2.4.20, but it's not working correctly in ubuntu
<ubuntu_> how can i see everything inside a path directory (subdirectories, files....) with ls
<ubuntu_> please help
<nalioth> ubuntu_: open a terminal and type "man ls"
<dispanser> ubuntu_: something like "ls -R" ??
<Jeeves_> ubuntu_: ls -al
<engie> nalioth: I've put in my time running debian-sid - I'll give it a go
<fatehaze> Namely, my resolution is stuck at the defaults... I have to use 1024x768 on my 1280x800 display
<eyequeue> ubuntu_, 'man ls' shows details on the command, -a or -A may be what you eant
<eyequeue> want
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fatehaze about fixres
<eyequeue> ubuntu_, man foo, for details on a command named foo, substitute as appropriate :)
<fatehaze> Thanks nolioth
<ubuntu_> thans queue
<ubuntu_> really nobody didnt know here
<Nembutal> know what?
<glagla> haha
<Celestianpower> _jason: It still says "Totem could not play 'fd://0'."
<Tortanick> quick question, acording to the postfix article after typing telnet localhost, then elo localhost if you see the lines 250-STARTTLS & 250-AUTH then your fine, I have 250-STARTTLS and AUTH NTML LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MDS CRAM-MD5, is that the same thing?
<caglar> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70754
<eyequeue> Tortanick, it's telling you it does more, but "yes" for your purposes
<crimson> can anyone recermend a good p2p for linux
<Tortanick> good :D thanks for the help
<GFDL> caglar, wow "Root-Passwort unter Ubuntu 5.10 im Klartext auslesbar", what the hell does that mean?
<caglar> that you can read out the root password in ubuntu in clear text in a file
<nalioth> GFDL: that is a known problema and has been fixed
<caglar> that has world-readable permissions
<caglar> ;)
<eyequeue> caglar, someone spreading FUD?
<eyequeue> caglar, or /topic ?
<Tortanick> if you run the update manager today, your fixed for that problem (root password in text file)
<GFDL> uh? that was maybe the security update from today on breezy (for the login package?)
<firstent> !feed?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, firstent
<firstent> !feed
<ubotu> firstent: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_> hello peruvian friend
<nalioth> firstent: ask a person, please
<firstent> noirequus is just that sometimes they are busy
<Moebioux> hellop
<firstent> noirequus can u tell me whats a feed?
<Moebioux> man feed
<Celestianpower> I installed w32codecs (per the wiki) but I still get an error when trying to play a .mov file
<Celestianpower> What's wrong?
<biloyp> anyone know of an app to scan ur entire hardrive and find image files?
<eyequeue> man find
<Celestianpower> !tell biloyp about someone
<ufo> biloyp, locate *.iso or something
<SeAcabo> hi
<ufo> biloyp, do first updatedb
<biloyp> i want to be able to view the images
<mike-e> apt-get is broke how do i fix it
<topyli> Celestianpower: what program are you using to view the movies?
<Celestianpower> topyli: I just clicked the link in FF
<Moebioux> hello
<mike-e> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ufo> biloyp, try go open places--->computer---> search
<doc|home> I'm trying to get tomcat working under ubuntu but when I set the bash vars for JAVA_HOME JRE etc, it doesn't complain, but doesn't seem to start either
<graveson> i am looking for  info on where to setup the firewall and also which media player can play and download podcasts
<quickblaine> can anyone elaborate on this crossover office thing ive heard about? can it convert windows progs to linux?
<mike-e> can anyone tell me how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10133
<topyli> Celestianpower: you need to read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ufo> graveson, iptables is your firewall
<GFDL> quickblaine, hahaha convert windows programs to linux my ass :)
<topyli> Celestianpower: there are all sorts of little problems, all easily taken care of
<quickblaine> GFDL, this is just what i was told... how does it work?
<ufo> quickblaine, no you can run some win apps in linux
<topyli> Celestianpower: just installing totem-xine might help you in this case
<quickblaine> ufo: how? can i run itunes?
<topyli> quickblaine: no
<ufo> quickblaine, no idea, never even seen an ipod or itunes :(
<BDke> hey everyone
<biloyp> I found how to do it. (kde) Menu >Find FIles/folders
<biloyp> thxs all
<quickblaine> is it possible to get itunes running on linux?
<BDke> can anyone help me over here? :s
<biloyp> ask ur question BDke
<fatehaze> There are itunes lookalikes, aren't there?
<BDke> ok
<BDke> well
<fatehaze> If it's for ipod support, there are solutions to that too
<BDke> i just installed ubuntu since my hdd crashed last week
<Moebioux> please somebody answetr my this tip.... using TELNET on a redhat based net.. how can u make direct client-to-client messaging USING a command like "wall" or similars
<graveson> totem keeps on complaining about the video output being used by another application ? how can i find out what applicationt this is ?
<Debruineo-> XMMS with a certain skin must look like iTunes
<BDke> but i seam to have forgotten my password for logging in :s
<BDke> seem
<reggaemanu> quickblaine, most of audio player on linux support ipod
<Debruineo-> graveson: been playing video with another player?
<BDke> i know: i'm stupid
<quickblaine> fatehaze: the only one i know if is gtkpod which doesnt play tracks.....
<biloyp> BDke how r u conected now
<graveson> debruineo : no
<BDke> direct with monitor and keyboard :)
<BDke> sitting behind i
<BDke> it
<Debruineo-> W00T
<Debruineo-> THANKS YOU GUYS
<quickblaine> Debruineo-:  yeh but xmms wont play m4a.. or at least not for me :S
<blackaru> salu
<biloyp> no I mean u r online with a different pc?
<reggaemanu> quickblaine, amarok, quod libet, listen, ... they all support ipod
<BDke> yes i am :)
<blackaru> ya t il des franais ici svp
<Debruineo-> ubuntu installer is installing from LAN
<BDke> my laptop
<reggaemanu> blackaru, ou
<biloyp> maybe it is the same password
<melodie> hi all  :)
<BDke> tried it all :s
<blackaru> j'ai un piti prob sur nunux
<biloyp> hold on
<BDke> every password i possibly have
<quickblaine> reggaemanu, eh?
<reggaemanu> blackaru, si tu cherche des franais qu'est ce que tu fou sur ce salon alors qu'il y'a un salon #ubuntu-fr !?
<blackaru> on peut etre en PV?
<blackaru> je savai pas
<blackaru> ^
<melodie> blackaru: I'm a frenchy too ;)
<blackaru> oki merci
* SegFaults stabs the french! Let me eat my Freedom Fries in peace!
<melodie> blackaru: do u not talk english at all ?
<fatehaze> Traitor Taters
<blackaru> j'ai eu un pb avec win et je sui obliger de me mettre a ubuntu
<reggaemanu> quickblaine, i said that all this player have ipod support
<SegFaults> haha
<blackaru> non dsl
<SegFaults> fatehaze, never heard that one
<topyli> !fr
<melodie> blackaru: good news!
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fatehaze> glad to oblige
<melodie> :P
<Beng0sul> sal
<Moebioux> please somebody answetr my this tip.... using TELNET on a redhat based net.. how can u make direct client-to-client messaging USING a command like "wall" or similarsplease somebody answetr my this tip.... using TELNET on a redhat based net.. how can u make direct client-to-client messaging USING a command like "wall" or similars
<blackaru> en fait je v suivre le conseil et aller sur le chan francais (je le connaissait pa merci pour le tuyau
<Celestianpower> topyli: I'm still getting "Totem could not play 'fd://0'" :(
<Moebioux> please somebody answetr my this tip.... using TELNET on a redhat based net.. how can u make direct client-to-client messaging USING a command like "wall" or similars
<Kovecses> can someone point me to the ubuntu release sched?
<melodie> Beng0sul: what does 'sal' means plse ?
<doc|home> anyone?
<gantrixx> I need a little help
<yohan> how do i hold back an upgrade of a program using apt-upgrade? id like not to update gaim
<fidelio> hi all
<Moebioux> AU REVOIR
<Moebioux> please somebody answetr my this tip.... using TELNET on a redhat based net.. how can u make direct client-to-client messaging USING a command like "wall" or similars
<fidelio> salut
<blackaru> ++
<Kovecses> by the way did you guys read the ubuntu security flaw on osdir?
<topyli> Celestianpower: weird. that's the strangest path to a file
<Moebioux> SOMEBODY HELP THSI IDIOT
<SegFaults> Pollo Por Favor?
<Celestianpower> topyli: http://www.corfizz.com/Physics/PhysicsMov.mov <-- The file
<Moebioux> q pasa lokjo
<biloyp> BDke go here and start reading, u may find a free tool that works...not sure http://www.petri.co.il/forgot_administrator_password.htm
<melodie> Moebioux: quiet down!  ;))
<BDke> tnx biloyp
<Moebioux> nadie sabe como mandar mensajes en telnet cliente a cliente
<gantrixx> I'm new to Ubuntu.  I just installed 5.10.  I kept running back and forth between computers.  I didn't see it give me an opportunity to set the root password.  Is there a default?
<Kovecses> will ubuntu dapper include gnome 2.14?
<biloyp> ok
<Beng0sul> Romani is pe acia?
<BDke> it's not a windows pc :)
<biloyp> i will keep looking so stay on
<Moebioux> melodie do u know
<BDke> it's ubuntu :)
<Moebioux> please somebody answetr my this tip.... using TELNET on a redhat based net.. how can u make direct client-to-client messaging USING a command like "wall" or similars
<melodie> Moebioux: no, try the forum ?
<yohan> how do i hold back an upgrade of a program using apt-upgrade? id like not to update gaim
<ompaul> Kovecses, did you apt-get update; apt-get upgrade? or press the little red icon on the top right of your gnome screen?
<Teratogen> what are .udeb files???
<mike-e> can anyone tell me how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10133
<Moebioux> au revoir petit
<Kovecses> gantrixx, ubuntu doesnt use a root passwd by default
<Moebioux> thats all my francais
<melodie> Moebioux: if no one knows, what about the STFW ?
<phil_> Question:  I've installed hoary hedghog on an old e-machine with a cyrix 300 mhz processor and 160 MB of ram.  When I browse the Internet with Firefox, it takes a long time for pages to load even though I'm on a 4 mb cable line. The speed test at Testmy.net is saying I'm getting only 2.6 mb down but it's still much slower than that ... Is it a lack of system resources or something else?
<melodie> ;)
<biloyp> BDke I know, that link is a starting point
<BDke> oh ok
<BDke> :)
<Kovecses> ompaul, no im not using dapper i was asking if the release will include gnome 2.14
<gantrixx> it's not 'ubuntu'
<javiolo> is the password bug patched ?
<Teratogen> I see lots of .udeb files on archive.ubuntu.com
<melodie> phil_: sudo apt-get install elinks
<gantrixx> it didn't work
<mike-e> phil: probably lack of resources
<melodie> that's great!
<Moebioux> i like french ladies - so skinny and nice
<mike-e> can anyone tell me how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10133
<Kovecses> gantrixx, did you read what i said
<topyli> Celestianpower: shows ok on my browser, with mplayer and mplayer-plugin
<phil_> ok
<phil_> what is elinks
<ompaul> Kovecses, I was not talking dist-upgrade - upgrade for security issue
<melodie> I love elinks althought I've got a 2000 Mhz proc
<Celestianpower> topyli: Okay, I'll download those
<topyli> Celestianpower: sorry, i don't have totem (the default player
<gantrixx> I see it now Kovecses
<fatehaze> phil: i'm getting the same thing
<javiolo> is the password bug patched ?
<Kovecses> ompaul, just nevermind
<fatehaze> phil: are you using a broadcom chipset?
<CountDown> Does Ubuntu play well with the 2GB SanDisk Cruzer Mini USB Flash Drive?
<graveson> is there a video/media player that does everything out there
<topyli> Celestianpower: try downloading the file and watching it locally. easier
<Kovecses> graveson, mplayer with w32codecs
<Moebioux> ok IT goes again ... i have in my class a telnet red hat linux local net ... how can i message with another client
<Celestianpower> topyli: How do I download it?
<ompaul> Moebioux, (A) you should not use telnet (B) offtopic is a channel #ubuntu-offtopic about one door up after you use /join :-)
<melodie> Moebioux: I'm frenchy, not skinny, and in dual-boot Arch-Ubuntu! yeah!!!
<melodie> lol
<phil_> i don't know, i've never looked at the manual for the system board
<topyli> Celestianpower: then you will also find out if it's the player or the plugin that's causing trouble
<gantrixx> Kovecses, I try to su - root and simply hit return for the password, I get authentication fails
<BDke> isn't there a way to go into console in the login screen of ubuntu and change the password? :s
<topyli> Celestianpower: right-click the link, save
<Celestianpower> Ah
<Kovecses> gantrixx, use sudo
<Teratogen> ubuntu is so pwned!
<petro_t> exit
<doc|home> how can I get java 1.5 on breezy?
<petro_t> quit
<Teratogen> =D
<melodie> BDke: yes but what for ?
<Kovecses> gantrixx, ubuntu us set up NOT to use a root passwd ....
<ompaul> !tell doc|home about java
<Moebioux> hehe BUT for sure youre pretty long legged
<Moebioux> OH YEAH
<topyli> Celestianpower: or open a terminal, use "wget  http://www.corfizz.com/Physics/PhysicsMov.mov" :)
<ompaul> Moebioux, your offtopic
<BDke> melodie i forgot my password :)
<BDke>  and i just installed the entire shabang
<doc|home> ompaul, thanks
<Kovecses> gantrixx, if you really want a root passwd (which is not recommended) just run   sudo passwd   and create one
<melodie> BDke: boot a live CD and chroot your partition
<Teratogen> the whole she-bang
<BDke> :p
<BDke> i'm a linux noob :)
<Shadyman> cafuego_: Fuego!
<BDke> thank you ;)
<BDke> :p
<firstent> how can i know in what partition is the ubuntu's boot?
<gantrixx> I can not sudo su - root
<Kovecses> firstent, i think ubuntu only sets up two partitions
<ompaul> !tell gantrixx about root
<Kovecses> gantrixx, have you seen anything i have typed
<Teratogen> I am downloading ALL of ubuntu's packages!
<melodie> BDke: u can do it! browse the web  :)
<ompaul> gantrixx, read the web page I had the bot send you
<ompaul> gantrixx, the info is there
<oyvinhoi> And I'm gonna download teh internet w000t
<jelly> !tell me about root
<Shadyman> oyvinhoi: LOL
<BDke> bah :p
<Teratogen> seriously, I am. with wget.
<Howitzer> Got error opening "file:///doc/Musica/Dire%20Straits%20-%20On%20Every%20Street/03-When%20It%20Comes%20To%20You.mp3": Could not start pipeline playing
<Kovecses> freaken morons
<firstent> Kovecses ive got 3
<Howitzer> I get this problem with every file in Rhythmbox
<Shadyman> !tell howitzer about restrictedformats
<oyvinhoi> Shadyman: I've got at least 360 GB here, that should be enough for like 1/99999999999999th
<Teratogen> wget rules j00
<Howitzer> Beep doesn't have any problems
<Shadyman> hmm
<Howitzer> really weird
<Howitzer> i'm on xubuntu-desktop
<Shadyman> How do i tell which version of gcc i'm using?
<BDke> isn't there an easier wqy? :p
<Kovecses> firstent, 3 what?
<biloyp> BDke..try this http://ubuntuguide.org/#rescuemode
<firstent> Kovecses ive got 3 partitions
<Teratogen> gcc --version
<ailean> gah i don't like this new x-chat front end
<Shadyman> Teratogen: Thansk
<Howitzer> Is there a way to check all the dependencies of a package, check if these are used, if they aren't, remove them?
<Kovecses> firstent, do you dual boot with windows?
<Moebioux> please somebody answetr my this tip.... using TELNET on a redhat based net.. how can u make direct client-to-client messaging USING a command like "wall" or similars
<Moebioux> isnt fluxt here
<Celestianpower> !tell Celestianpower about wmplayer
<topyli> Celestianpower: this movie is pretty cool educational material too! we had people talking about stuff and showing equations :)
<Kovecses> Moebioux, try #redhat
<firstent> Kovecses yes
<Moebioux> ok
<ompaul> Moebioux, you don't and please take that to #fedora or somewhere
<Kovecses> firstent, thats why there is 3 partitions
<Celestianpower> topyli: Yeah, my friend made it and I really want to see it
<Moebioux> well then
<Moebioux> fedora or RH
<BDke> tnx biloyp
<BDke> gonna try that one :)
<Yokalosh> every time i try to burn a cd in gnome using the built in thing it keeps telling me to insert a disk and i dont know why, there is one in there!
<Celestianpower> topyli: wmplayer now reads it but the sound is jumpy - how do I get around that?
<ompaul> Moebioux, not here this is #ubuntu
<firstent> Kovecses in which one is the ubuntus pboot
<biloyp> yvw BDke, let me know if it works
<Moebioux> ok
<BDke> ok :)
<BDke> will do!
<Kovecses> firstent, what are the patitions labeled?
<Moebioux> but all we share t distributions knolewdge
<Moebioux> but ok
<melodie> gni!
<melodie> :(
<topyli> Celestianpower: hrm. mplayer is picky. it may want some command line options which i don't know
<melodie> Ubuntu is the human distribution
<topyli> Celestianpower: try with totem too now that you have the file
<Kovecses> w32codecs
<phil_> any ideas how to speed up Firefox? I like Firefox
<firstent> Kovecses hdb1, hdb2, hdb5
<melodie> then, we have to behalf as human beings
<Celestianpower> topyli: I did but it quits as soon as I open it
<melodie> ok ?
<topyli> Celestianpower: grr.
<belea> "cannot connect to sound daemon "
<Celestianpower> topyli: Yeah, I know
<belea> what does is mean ?
<Kovecses> firstent, oh ok .... type fdisk .... and then p to print the partitions... then you will be able to see there lables
<melodie> < topyli> what with you  Celestianpower ?
<Moebioux> ok youre so right melody darlin
<Moebioux> is all about bahavior
<melodie> Moebioux: ok!
<mike-e> can anyone tell me how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10133
<topyli> melodie: mplayer sound on Celestianpower's machine
<Celestianpower> melodie: I'm trying to get a mov file to play - mplayer plays it but the sound is jumpy
<melodie> so, let's go
<Kovecses> Celestianpower, switch the sound server in the mplayer options to oss
<Moebioux> eu still without
<melodie> Linux is all about distributions that have a coherent file system, are we all ok with that ?
<Moebioux> kdont know how to mount my floppy in ubuntu
<topyli> melodie: yes, except for suse
<Moebioux> doesnt allow me
<root_> help
<topyli> :)
<Teratogen> does anyone know what .udeb files are????
<firstent> Kovecses i can see the labels its just that i want to know if i can know where the ubuntus boot is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mike-e> Moebioux : install mtools
<root_> how can i identified
<Moebioux> and i had check all the ubuntu docs tips
<Howitzer> How do i check the dependencies of an already installed .deb?
<Moebioux> mtools - how it works
<Kovecses> firstent, know the LABLES .... like one will be ntfs one will be ext3 and one will be swap
<Moebioux> t thing is that im running live version
<melodie> floppy : add 'vfat' in /etc/modules and the trick should be done
<Moebioux> still not migrate at all to linux
<Kovecses> firstent, ubuntu boots from the partition that is ext3
<firstent> ok thank u
<firstent> Kovecses thank u
<Kovecses> firstent, no prob
<Moebioux> melodie be more spcific (i dont mannage this so well)
<firstent> Kovecses do u know whats LILO?
<topyli> Celestianpower: welcome to linux multimedia! ;-)
<Debruineo> k guys.. I'm here again
<melodie> < Teratogen> does anyone know what .udeb files are????
<Celestianpower> topyli: It works now!
<Debruineo> I've booted from LAN and I've got the ubuntu installer in front of me
<Celestianpower> Thanks whoever it was :)
<Kovecses> firstent, a boot manager.... but ubuntu uses grub
<foampeace> hi
<melodie> Teratogen: more or less no, but u can't go along without
<foampeace> how can i burn a cd fast
<gouchi> Hi
<Debruineo> can I use a ubuntu 5.10 image now via FTP to install?
<melodie> Hi
<Kovecses> foampeace, k3b
<Debruineo> 5.10 CD image
<biloyp> foampiece..use k3b
<foampeace> biloyp: k
<topyli> Celestianpower: goodie! it was Kovecses's OSS hint?
<gouchi> I have upgraded to 2.6.12-10
<firstent> Kovecses do u use any p2p soft?
<Moebioux> sorry somebody can tell me
<Celestianpower> topyli: Yeah :)
<balu1> question:: HOw do you have a module automatically loaded everytime ubuntu starts????
<Kovecses> firstent, limewire
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Moebioux> how do i register in fedora channel
<gouchi> but I didn't have /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build
<Moebioux> dont know???
<firstent> Kovecses it works with linux
<gouchi> I can't my webcam modules
<biloyp> firstent..i found Apollon works nice and so does amule
<ompaul> Moebioux, try /join #fedora
<Moebioux> already did
<Kovecses> firstent, yeah it works with  windows linux freebsd mac
<root_> nickserv
<Moebioux> but askj me for registration
<Moebioux> dont now how
<gouchi> I have to get the source kernel ? headers ? to have this /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build  path ?
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> from memory, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Moebioux> know how
<biloyp> limewire works with linux? really
<Kovecses> firstent, you need java installed though
<ompaul> Moebioux, read that last thing from ubotu
<foampeace> !tell biloyp modules
<Kovecses> yeah limewire works great with linux.... there is also phex
<BDke> just changed password in rescue mode of the install cd
<foampeace> !help
<NsOmNiAc> phex?
<BDke> let's reboot to check it out :)
<biloyp> kovecses..have to try that out
<Teratogen> wow ubuntu is gonna get so pwned by this password thing!
<biloyp> BDke. ok
<torinarg> Hello...   I'm somewhat new to ubuntu (i.e. fairly new to ubuntu, but long-time debian user before).  Can anyone tell me how to "fix" initrd images? I tried upgrading from breezy to dapper, but the new kernel won't boot (won't find boot device from the mounted RAM disk)
<firstent> Kovecses i installed it yesterday, after many tries
<GFDL> Teratogen, why? the fix is already available
<Teratogen> that's true
<Teratogen> never thought of that =)
<BDke> slow-ass Pentium 2 machine so it will take some time :p
<Kovecses> biloyp, one hint though... dont grab the rpm ... get the other package ... then just run the ./runLime.sh
<foampeace> how do you make ubotu tell soeone something?
<Teratogen> glad I use slackware though
<gouchi> any idea ?
<Teratogen> =D
<Kovecses> salckware pisses me off
<biloyp> kovecses. ok thx will do
<maxim_> does anyone know howto autoload a module at boot using --force-vermagic in breezy?
<torinarg> Does anyone know how to get the kernel into "booting" shape again?
<maxim_> is there some sort of gentoo-ish local.start file in ubuntu?
<Kovecses> torinarg, how did it get out of "booting" shape?
<Celestianpower> topyli: Wow - that movie's great!
<Teratogen> SLACKWARE UBER ALLES!
<Moebioux> stilll wthout entering
<Moebioux> somebody explain me
<Moebioux> firstent viejo me colaboras
<topyli> Celestianpower: yeah, it's perfect for schools and such
<firstent> Moebiux tell me
<cafuego> Teratogen: Please troll elsewhere.
<Moebioux> como ingreso al canal de  fedora
<Moebioux> no se registrarme
<Celestianpower> topyli: Yeah
<Kovecses> english
<foampeace> how do you make ubotu tell people stuff?
<GFDL> !tell stuff
<ailean> hay #ubuntu-es Moebioux
<Kovecses> !tell foampeace about ubotu
<BDke> aha
<topyli> Celestianpower: btw, your ultimate help came from Kovecses so cheer him not me :)
<BDke> it worked :)
<Moebioux> firstent help me
<foampeace> Kovecses: k thanks
<BDke> tnx biloyp!!!!
<biloyp> BDke, cool
<Moebioux> ayudame
<Celestianpower> Kovecses: Thanks!
<biloyp> yvw BDke
<BDke> iou1
<Moebioux> the language is universal
<Kovecses> Celestianpower, no prob
<foampeace> !tell foampeace about modules
<firstent> Moebiux i dont know
<Moebioux> dont be ashamed
<biloyp> nah part of using linux BDke
<firstent> Moebiux let me try
<foampeace> !tell foampeace about module
<Moebioux> ok firstent
<torinarg> Kovecses: As I wrote (just) before, I tried upgrading to dapper; and the new linux-2.6.15-18 (and 2.6.12-10) kernels can't boot -- initial graphics screwed up; changing to a different PTY shows an error message that it couldn't find the boot device (/dev/hda2), /dev is fairly empty on the RAMdisk)...
<BDke> :)
<BDke> let's check it out
<BDke> :d
<Moebioux> t tocara q me expliques con manzanitas q soy muy amateur todavia
<firstent> Moebiux write this on the server window /join #fedora
<foampeace> is there rules for ubotu?
<Moebioux> already did
<EvilDin> am
<silvaran> foampeace: Just do a /msg ubotu help
<EvilDin> any idea which mailserver should i install on ubuntu
<firstent> Moebiux yesterday u resgistered?
<Moebioux>  #fedora and #fedora-devel require all users to register with the freenode network. Please register your nick and Identify yourself before you join #fedora or #fedora-devel
<EvilDin> and i need webmail interface
<maxim_> does anyone know howto autoload a module at boot using --force-vermagic in breezy?
<Kovecses> Moebioux, so register
<Seveas> Moebioux, then register yourself - it's dead-easy
<Seveas> EvilDin, postfix
<MikeStyleNet> hey guys in fluxbox how come when i right click nothing shows up in my apps menu?
<Seveas> MikeStyleNet, you installed no apps yet? ;)
<EvilDin> am on whic port is works postfix i don't have directly ubuntu version of webserver
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, try this command ..... fluxbox_genterate-menu -is -ds
<Moebioux> yes firstent but i registered in ubuntu
<EvilDin> so i need that mail works on one other port
<MikeStyleNet> Seveas, uhm i have applications that work in kde but dont show up in fluxbox...but they show up in blackbox and openbox
<firstent> Moebiux is this the same nick u had yesterday?
<zth> could anyone help me with a script that converts all .tga files in a folder to .jpegs?
<Seveas> MikeStyleNet, listen to Kovecses - I never used fb so probably won't be of any help
<foampeace> do we have priveledges to add topics to ubotu?
<silvaran> maxim_: Might have something to do with /etc/modprobe.d
<MikeStyleNet> Kovecses, is that in fluxbox dir?
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, no it sould just run
<silvaran> maxim_: Never had to use it myself, but check some of the files in there for examples, and write your own file to pass --force-vermagic or whatever to the modprobe command.
<firstent> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<MikeStyleNet> kovecses, from flux or in kde (current)
<colm> lol ie6 (ies4linux) just tried to run windows update ;)
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, sorry its ... fluxbox-generate_menu -is -ds   right in flux
<maxim_> silvaran, k thanks, will look into that
<firstent> Moebiux hey are u there?
<MikeStyleNet> ok thank you Kovecses
<balu1> hey-- can someone please tell me how to have the kernal auto load a module in ubuntu? :X
<Moebioux> yes
<maxim_> silvaran, a local.start file would have been handy since you can just put the complete command in there like ' modprobe --force-vermagic fglrx '
<jok3r> hm hm..
<firstent> Moebiux is this the same nick u had yesterday?
<Moebioux> so firstent
<silvaran> balu1: Put the module name in /etc/modules
<firstent> Moebiux is this the same nick u had yesterday?
<Moebioux> yes
<maxim_> silvaran, oh well
<ciro> hi all
<balu1> silvaran: k tnx
<ciro> ciro checking for wx-config... no
<ciro> ciro checking that wxWidgets has support for large files... no
<ciro> ciro configure: error:
<ciro> ciro                 Support for large files in wxWidgets is required by aMule.
<ciro> ciro                 To continue you must recompile wxWidgets with support for
<ciro> ciro                 large files enabled.
<ciro> how can i solve this problem? pls help
<silvaran> maxim_: The modprobe.d directory is slightly more complex, but you should be able to accomplish the same stuff without mucking about with /etc/init.d and /etc/rc?.d symlinks.
<Moebioux> the thing is t live version is just for read /// everything blows away
<firstent> Moebiux ok, in the server window write /msg nickserv !idetify <aqui pones la clave que ayer pusiste>
<jok3r> zdravim seckych vychodnaroch!!!!!!
<silvaran> ciro: Looks like you don't have the -dev package installed for wx.
<acidborg> ciro : wx2.6-headers
<silvaran> acidborg: Thanks ;)
<maxim_> silvaran, diving into it right now
<MikeStyleNet> Kovecses, i forgot to mention that i cant even access terminal in fluxbox...when i right click nothing shows up
<ciro> arcidborg only that?
<ciro> acidborg only that?
<Moebioux> i cant
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, oh nothing shows up at all? ... you can run the command from kde.... although a menu should appear
<Moebioux> unknow command appears
<MikeStyleNet> Kovecses, i tried command in kde and nothing happened
<acidborg> ciro: i think so
<MikeStyleNet> unless...should i be in flux dir?
<firstent> Moebiux ok, in the server window write /msg nickserv !identify <aqui pones la clave que ayer pusiste>
<Kovecses>  /msg nickserv identify (your passwd)
<ciro> acidborg dont I gotta recompile something?
<firstent> Moebiux sorry it was my fault
<YoBoY> hi
<firstent> Moebiux it is identify
<mikul> stupid question, but i'v forgott how to change a foldername in command line... is it cp foldername new foldername or how was it?
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, how did you install flux?
<silvaran> mikul: mv
<acidborg> ciro: just ./configure && make && make install
<MikeStyleNet> unsuccessfully through source, then successfully through synaptic
<MikeStyleNet> kovecses, ^^
<Kovecses> mike-e,
<melodie>  mikul>: mv
<bluefusion> Hey guys
<melodie> lol
<melodie> bluefusion: yes
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, yeah its the first install try of the source that is screwing you up
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<mikul> haha :D
<YoBoY> i need help, i have installed ubuntu today, i wan to install w32codecs, but i can't (i have already put backports and plf) an idea ?
<mikul> thanks
<MikeStyleNet> Kovecses, then what do i do?
<bluefusion> Is there a command I can run under sudo that lets me unmount a device from a folder?
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, do you still have the source
<tuxedo_kamen> i'm having a problem around here... I can't seem to install GCC and MAKE! >_>
<ciro> acidborg, where do I have to do ./configure?
<MikeStyleNet> Kovecses, i think so
<kuja> I get a bunch of failed to fetch errors while doing a dist-upgrade (to Dapper), but uh, I have several reporitories but why is it always failing on the same one? I do an update, then attampt the dist-upgrade again, so shouldn't it at least hit the other repositories for the same package?
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, try a make uninstall
<silvaran> YoBoY: Download the win32codecs (all-2005xxxx or whatever) from mplayer's site and unpack into /usr/lib/win32
<ciro> acidborg, Im trying to install amule 2.1.0
<smellican> bluefusion: what do you mean, a device from a folder?
<Teratogen> can anyone tell me what .udeb files are?
<firstent> Moebiux what happened?
<melodie> do some of you love life and organics, and ecology ? I need help too :)
<acidborg> in the same directory where you were compiling amule
<Kovecses> Teratogen, google it
<maxim_> silvaran, fixed it with a crontab and @reboot
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<Teratogen> k
<MikeStyleNet> Kovecses, make: *** [uninstall-recursive]  Error 1
<maxim_> silvaran, easier :)
<Moebioux> STIIL APPEARING THIS
<Moebioux>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone help me install GCC and MAKE?
<YoBoY> silvaran, from where ?
<djm62> wow, is someone giving up /topic for lent?
<silvaran> maxim_: A crontab?? Why would you need that?
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, are you in the source direc
<MikeStyleNet> yes
<Moebioux> FIRSTENT
<Moebioux>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<bluefusion> my flash drive was mounted to /media/<folder>, i unmounted it from the desktop, and it wont remount. I need to unmount it from /media/<folder>
<nickrud> tuxedo_kamen, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Kovecses> tuxedo_kamen, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Moebioux> thats t mesage
<maxim_> silvaran, load the module at boot
<silvaran> YoBoY: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<tuxedo_kamen> nickrud, are you sure that works? none of them seem to appear on Synaptic...
<dancingmonkey> Moebioux, stop typing in the IRC status window, and you'll stop getting that error.
<YoBoY> ok, sorry ^^, tanks
<dancingmonkey> (dummy)
<maxim_> silvaran, not quite what it was meant for, but an easier fix than messing with modprobe files i haven't time to figure out :)
<silvaran> maxim_: Right... so you just put in the --force-vermagic in the crontab entry.
<MikeStyleNet> Kovecses...yea... =\
<maxim_> silvaran, yeah
<silvaran> maxim_: Whatever works ;)
<firstent> Moebiux what irc are u using?
<smellican> bluefusion, did you use umount?
<nickrud> tuxedo_kamen, yes, I'm sure. Type apt-cache policy build-essential ; if it shows a candidate, the install will get you make, gcc4, and a bit more
<Kovecses> MikeStyleNet, try simply uninstalling flux then reinstalling it.... it may work
<firstent> Moebiux the ubuntu's?
<dancingmonkey> tuxedo_kamen, unless this is a very idiotic linux tool set, you should have gcc and gmake.
<maxim_> silvaran, right :) later and thanks again!
<bluefusion> smellican, i don't think so.
<silvaran> maxim_: np, later
<bluefusion> i'll try that.
<ciro> acidborg, u there?
<smellican> bluefusion, try to umount the device... it should be completely unmounted with umount command
<acidborg> ciro: yeah
<ciro> acidborg, I installed wx2.6-headers but I have already the same problem
<silvaran> ciro: Are you still getting "checking for wx-config.... no" ?
<bluefusion> smellican, it worked (i think.)
<ciro> silvaran, yeah I m
<smellican> awesome
<hakan_rt> h
<silvaran> ciro: Gimme a sec.
<ciro> silvaran, ok
<acidborg> ciro: use synaptics to search for wxwidgets
<hakan_rt> i
<silvaran> acidborg: is wx2.6-headers a virtual package?  Seems kind of silly to include the headers but not the config script.
<Moebioux> THATS RIGHT
<Moebioux> MY FAULT
<Moebioux> X-CHAT
<belea> i hear my self in headphone, why ?
<ciro> acidborg, I ve already looked for it in syn but there are not equal results but very similar results
<belea> thx
<bluefusion> smellican, it sort of worked. after i umounted it i tried to reopen it from Computer and it brought up a box saying Opening <name>
<igcek> ive got a small problem... ive installed ubuntu then added to synaptic new software places... and downloaded gstream (divx,xvid etc) but the picture is not sync with sound... what could be the problem? (with dvd is the same)
<bluefusion> press cancel to stop this operation
<Moebioux> KNOW WHAT HAPPENS --- forgott the passw
<Moebioux> HOW CAN I CHANGE IT
<bluefusion> and thats it. it doesn't do anything.
<Moebioux> or drop it
<Seveas> Moebioux, drop the caps
<Moebioux> firstent
<Moebioux> ?????
<RemyHome> hi guys.  Question: when I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, I says: THe following package has been kept back: Totem.  1 not upgraded.
<RemyHome> anyone know why, and what I can do about it ?
<silvaran> ciro: Sorry I can't find that thing anywheres ... you can't get amule from a repository?
<Seveas> RemyHome, dapper?
<RemyHome> Seveas nop
<firstent> Moebiux go to X-chat and lista de servidores
<RemyHome> breezy
<MikeStyle> Kovesecs, sorry bout that
<Moebioux> ok
* Thug-N-Me brb
<Moebioux> and
<silvaran> ciro: Try libwxgtk2.6-dev
<Seveas> RemyHome, odd, apt-get dist-upgrade -o "Debug::PkgProblemResolver=True"
<firstent> Moebiux edit the freenode server writting ypur password
<zth> im having some trouble with using my mic for recording, it wont work. all other sounds work flawless, the input just wont work
<Seveas> RemyHome, and copy the output to the pastebin
<firstent> and reconnect
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone help me install GCC and MAKE?
<Kovecses> MikeStyle, sorry about what?
<Seveas> !tell tuxedo_kamen about compiling
<tuxedo_kamen> apt-get doesn't seem to work for it
<bluefusion> smellican?
<MikeStyle> Kovesecs, got idsconnected
<MikeStyle> disconnected*
<Kovecses> tuxedo_kamen, like we said...... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tuxedo_kamen> yes, it doesn't work
<Kovecses> tuxedo_kamen, what is the error
<RemyHome> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Seveas> tuxedo_kamen, sources.list on the pastebin then
<tuxedo_kamen> seveas, I have the "normal" ones AND some portuguese ones
<RemyHome> I can never remember the url for the pastebin :-P
<tuxedo_kamen> sources, i mean
<Kovecses> tuxedo_kamen, what is the error
<Seveas> tuxedo_kamen, in that case: output of apt-get on the pastebin
<QMario> Hello Seveas!!! :)
<tuxedo_kamen> Seveas, it s in my language.... -_-
<tuxedo_kamen> mainly, it says that build-essential isn't available, but it is referenced by another package
<bluefusion> smellican, ?
<Seveas> tuxedo_kamen, then your sources.list is broken - pastebin it
<RemyHome> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10135
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<tuxedo_kamen> brb
<^self> hi.
<RemyHome> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10135
<^self> i've installed linux-kernel-headers and linux-headers-2.6.12-10, but i don't have /lib/modules/2.6.12-10/build.
<Kovecses> tuxedo_kamen, you could also just...... sudo apt-get install gcc make
<MikeStyle> Kovecses...im gonna try reinstalling fluxbox
<^self> while i do have the headers in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10, they lack some files that i need to build modules, especially in the scripts/ directory
<belea> i hear my self in headphone, why ?
<silvaran> ciro: How's it going?
<ciro> silvaran, it works but I have a warning
<ciro> checking for bfd headers... no
<ciro> configure: WARNING: bfd.h not found, please install binutils development package if you are a developer or want to help testing aMule
<ciro> checking for autopoint... yes (0.14.5)
<ciro> checking for extended flex capabilities... ./configure: line 7022: flex: command not found
<ciro> no
<Seveas> RemyHome, did you install totem packages from another repository?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ciro> configure: Your flex version doesn't support --header-file flag. This is not critical, but an upgrade is recomended
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ciro!*@*]  by Seveas
<dabear> ok, what's wrong with xubuntu? The panels i xfce have disappeared...
<bluefusion> someone else help?
<blekos> it over a month now, i have dapper drake but usbserial module was not loaded in the kernel any ideas?
<silvaran> ciro: sudo apt-get install flex
<Seveas> RemyHome, anyway: dpkg -l 'totem*' | cat
<Seveas> RemyHome, output on the pastebin again
<QMario> How did he come back if he was banned?
<RemyHome> Seveas I'm not sure where I installed totem from, but I did install all sorts of w32 codecs...
<Seveas> QMario, mute, not ban
<Seveas> RemyHome, anyway: dpkg -l 'totem*' | cat <-- then pastebin the output of that
<bluefusion> i umounted my flash drive to fix other prob, now i reopened it and there is a window saying "Opening <name> you can stop this operation by clicking cancel" nd there is only a cancel button.
<RemyHome> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10136
<MikeStyle> guys (girls?), when i try to open a dvd in kaffiene it wont let me...saying like "dvd title thing cant be found..blah blah"
<Seveas> RemyHome, did you do totem instead of 'totem*' ?
<RemyHome> yes :)
<RemyHome> Will do again
<EvilDin> hay
<EvilDin> on which port is webmail of postfix
<Seveas> postfix has no webmail
<RemyHome> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10137
<bluefusion> someone pls help!!!
<silvaran> bluefusion: Click cancel.
<RemyHome> lol
<Seveas> RemyHome,  really confusing
<gazanfer> hello. gnome and kde are both too heavy for my low-end notebook system. is fluxbox a good choice?
<paxmaster> are there any nice file manager
<smellican> xfe
<smellican> is the best
<jeffatwork> gazanfer: Ever look at XFCE?
<smellican> paxmaster
<Seveas> RemyHome,  apt-cache policy totem-xine totem-gstreamer totem
<smellican> fluxbox is best :P
<bluefusion> smellican, help pls
<mouldy> Hey all. I've got XGL working on debian (:D) but I can't take a screenshot of it using the keyboard shortcut (Print Screen). It always used to work before. I can however run the program from the Applications menu to take a screenshot, but then I can't time it all that well to capture XGL's goodness. Any ideas?
<Seveas> and again pastebin 
<paxmaster> thanks
<gazanfer> in fact i will try both :)
<Seveas> mouldy, this is #ubuntu - not #debian
<mouldy> I used the tutorial on the ubuntu forums
<smellican> paxmaster, use xfe
<knoppix> hi
<paxmaster> what about command line file manager
<smellican> bluefusion, what are you trying to do
<bluefusion> smellican, i umounted my flash drive to fix other prob, now i reopened it and there is a window saying "Opening <name> you can stop this operation by clicking cancel" nd there is only a cancel button.
<lackie> ello?
<RemyHome> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10138  -  thanks for your help by the way :-)
<ssam> mouldy, digital camera? better yet video camera
<smellican> paxmaster, you mean like a text based or ncurses based?
<silvaran> mouldy: Xgl is currently one of those things that probably breaks a bunch of other things.
<paxmaster> yeah
<smellican> paxmaster, try midnight commander
<gazanfer> are there anyone who has installed fluxbox before? i downloaded fluxbox .deb package, but it has a lot of dependencies which i can not get via apt-get. do i have to crawl the web for all the dependencies, or is there a better way?
<silvaran> mouldy: Although you _could_ try #ubuntu-xgl (is that it?).
<reggaemanu> mouldy, you can bind the print key to gnome-screenshot in the gconf compiz key
<smellican> gazanfer, I am using fluxbox right now
<mouldy> silvaran: Thanks
<Seveas> RemyHome, ah! found it
<smellican> bluefusion, click cancel
<paxmaster> I always work in command line
<mouldy> reggaemanu: how would I go abouts doing that?
<lackie> ne 1 using more than 4gbs?
<paxmaster> thanks
<Seveas> RemyHome, you didn't enable breezy-updates for universe
<RemyHome> ahk
<bluefusion> smellican, i just did that, now it do nothing.
<RemyHome> on it
<smellican> bluefusion, what command are you using to mount your drive
<reggaemanu> mouldy, run gconf, then go to the key apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/
<smellican> bluefusion, like type exactly what you are putting into the console
<bluefusion> smellican, im opening it from nautilus
<smellican> ew
<RemyHome> Thanks seveas :)
<silvaran> smellican: I think he's either just double-clicking the icon, or plugging it in and relying on hotplug to do everything... nothing wrong with that, but harder to troubleshoot :)
<reggaemanu> mouldy, then put gnome-screenshot for the command0 key and Print for the RunCommand0 key
<gazanfer> smellican, how can i find other packages needed by fluxbox? there are too many and it will take too much time if i try to find them one by one. is there a shortcut?
<smellican> bluefusion, I don't really know much about mounting things from natilus
<smellican> bluefusion, I just use the normal mount and umount in the console
<knoppix> some of you may remember me as sophtpaw. I ran into some serious problems yesterday...
<mouldy> reggaemanu: Thanks, I'll give it a go. Need to install gconf first though :\
<smellican> gazanfer, all you need to do...is type... apt-get install fluxbox
<silvaran> bluefusion: OK... so your problem was, it just sits there are doesn't do anything when you plug the drive in right?
<reggaemanu> mouldy, gconf comes with gnome...
<bluefusion> smellican, ta ill try that
<lck1> what do i need to read mp3 meta tags on the song files?
<silvaran> bluefusion: If you're going command-line (haha going commando), you'll want to check dmesg for the correct device node after you plug in the drive...
<reggaemanu> mouldy, but in dapper the shortcut is hidden, so run gconf-editor in a term
<mouldy> ok thanks
<knoppix> my computer froze and broke down, and i'm now using Knoppix to hopefully sort things out
<reggaemanu> mouldy, or enable the shortcut by editing menus
<RemyHome> Hey Seveas, any ideas on how to get an mp3 player to talk to ubuntu ? :-)
<Seveas> RemyHome, depends on the player
<mouldy> it worked :D thanks alot
<RemyHome> Rio 500
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ciro!*@*]  by Seveas
<smellican> I'm curious if anyone here is running ubuntu as a guest VM
<mouldy> I can now take screenshots using print screen again :)
<bluefusion> ok, i just do sudo mount /dev/sda1 <name> and console doing nothing.
<mouldy> much appriciated, thanks
<RemyHome> Seveas, it's not letting me enable universe...
<knoppix> is there a specific channel for GRUB?
<Seveas> RemyHome, what's the prob?
<frank_> RemyHome: some rio mp3 players don't work with linux. I have a nitrus and it doesn't work
<silvaran> bluefusion: What did you put in for "<name>"?  It should be a path on the filesystem, so cd to it and see what's there.
<bluefusion> can i entirely wipe the device from my computer and start again?
<Seveas> RemyHome, dunno about the rio - i do recall either a wikipage or a forum thread about it
<Seveas> so use the search, luke ;)
<knoppix> is there a specific channel for GRUB?
<RemyHome> I do it through the synaptic package manager, and I tick the universe, but when I go back in it's still unticked...
<RemyHome> And the totem issue is still there when I do dist-upgrade
<knoppix> anyone know what ERROr 17 is?
<bluefusion> silvaran, no it shouldnt. thats the label. /dev/sda1 is the device path.
<EvilDin> am
<bluefusion> silvaran, read my post again.
<EvilDin> does anyone now a lot about mail servers
<Seveas> RemyHome, hmm, sources.list on the pastebin then
<silvaran> bluefusion: Yeah but the second parameter for mount has to be a filesystem path (relative or absolute), like /mnt/usbdrive or whatnot.
<EvilDin> on which port or how does it work postfix
<frank_> RemyHome: http://rio500.sourceforge.net/
<RemyHome> frank_ , tried that... still no joy
<bluefusion> silvaran, does it have to be anywhere in particular?
<silvaran> If what you actually put in was "<name>", then the console should have given you some kind of syntax error ;)
<denver> will ubuntu automatically use 'nividia' drivers? instead of 'nv'
<denver> ?
<RemyHome> Seveas, how do I access that file ?
<Seveas> denver, no
<silvaran> bluefusion: Not really... just "mkdir /mnt/usbdrive", and then "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive", and if you don't get any errors, you should be able to access the files on it through "/mnt/usbdrive".
<Seveas> RemyHome, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<silvaran> bluefusion: Remember your "sudo" too :)
<RemyHome> ta
<denver> are they supported default Seveas?
<bluefusion> silvaran, ta i'll try that
<denver> or will i need to compile the modules myself
<Seveas> denver, as far as possible
<knoppix> ok, i know this is not popular question, but can someone please help me?
<frank_> RemyHome: the problem is that these rio players don't behave as usb drives
<mordof> ok, i just installed gdesklets.. i now can't move my applets around at all :S
<knoppix> i don't know how to get some attention
<Seveas> denver, no the modules are installed by default, you will just need to enable them
<RemyHome> frank_, yeah, I'm begging to realise that :-P
<silvaran> !anyone
<knoppix> can someone please help me
<Xamusk> hello
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<denver> my card doesn't work with the old 'nv' driver
<knoppix> someone
<knoppix> anyone
<MikeStyle> hey guys when i try and open a DVD in keffeine it doesnt work.,.
<knoppix> you
<silvaran> knoppix: Ask your question, if someone can help you, they'll respond.
<Xamusk> what's the "official" way to get the scripts out of the init queue?
<BBDG> does anyone know if there is there an aol dialer that will run on breezy badger?
<knoppix> ubotu, i asked my question many many mnay times
<ubotu> knoppix: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fluxt> does anyone know where the libc documentation is in info/man ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell knoppix about yourself
<frank_> !tell MikeStyle about dvd
<RemyHome> Seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10139
<melodie> knoppix ?
<MikeStyle> BBDG, why the heck would you be dumb enough to use AOL, but smart enough to use linux?
<knoppix> melodie: my system crashed
<RemyHome> rofl MikeStyle
<stpere> knoppix, ubotu is a bot
<knoppix> When booting up, Grub gets to stage 1.5??
<bluefusion> silvaran, i did that, pressed enter and the terminal goes to next line (its blank) and does nothing.
<silvaran> MikeStyle: I think that's a rather controversial (offensive?) question; be careful.
<knoppix> melodie: then error 17
<silvaran> bluefusion: mount will only print stuff if something goes wrong.
<MikeStyle> silvaran, it's all in good fun. sorry if i offended
<knoppix> stpere: i know, but who told ubotu to tell me about 90%?
<Phoul> Hey
<MikeStyle> i work for an ISP so i kinda am forced to hate AOL lol
<silvaran> MikeStyle: Heh no problem.  I think you could replace "stupid" with "unfortunate" :)
<Phoul> Is ubuntu good for PPC?
<bluefusion> silvaran, it wont even give me another thingo to type commands into, just entirely blank line.
<BBDG> changin provider is not an option atm
<silvaran> bluefusion: Ohhhh......
<knoppix> is there a channel specific to GRUB issues?
<RemyHome> !webboard
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyHome
<MikeStyle> unfortunate then :P
<silvaran> bluefusion: Can you Ctrl+C it and get your prompt back?
<bluefusion> ?
<melodie> knoppix on one of the Grub sites, there's a list of error #'s and diagnostic wait a s' plse
<silvaran> knoppix: The 90% refers to how many people come in and simply say "Can somebody help me???" without asking a specific question.\
<toxic_> Is there a way to type your own MAN files for a bash script ?
<Xamusk> what's the "official" way to get the scripts out of the init queue? just deleting it from the dir or there's something like sysvconfig?
<silvaran> bluefusion: Hold Ctrl and press C and see if you get your prompt back.
<bluefusion> did that, nothing hapened
<silvaran> Xamusk: man update-rc.d .... I think.
<bluefusion> tried again
<bluefusion> nothing
<Seveas> RemyHome, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10140 <-- your brand new sources.list
<RemyHome> Seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10139
<Xamusk> silvaran, thanks
<knoppix> silvaran: i don't care
<RemyHome> Should I just replace the contents of sources.list ?
<Seveas> yes
<silvaran> bluefusion: Can you open a separate terminal and type "dmesg", and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Seveas> it's a complete breezy sources.list + all the custom repos you already had
<knoppix> melodie: thank you
<RemyHome> Seveas how do I reload that ?
<mordof> anyone know of a program similar to gdesklets that isn't buggy but that i can still use in gnome?
<Xamusk> I'm quite pissed with that NTP clock stuff
<silvaran> Xamusk: What's the problem?
* redhand_ lstn: Judas Priest - Painkiller  [Ubuntu 5.10 + XChat + XMMS] 
<RemyHome> sudo apt-get update?
<Seveas> RemyHome, yes
<frank_> RemyHome: you should probably deactivate the extra repositories when you don't need them
<foampeace> can a dsl service be used from another inner city location
<melodie> knoppix: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<bluefusion> done
<MikeStyle> !tell MikeStyle about dvd
<ciro> silvaran, I was installing amule 2.1.0 i did ./configure, make but makeinstall doesnt wanna work may u help me?
<toxic_> foampeace, that depends on your isp
<bluefusion> silvaran, done
<gilesw> just use the repo ciro
<frank_> ciro: install aMule with synaptic
<silvaran> ciro: sudo make install
<RemyHome> Seveas, winnah !
<toxic_> foampeace, likely it'll take some time to move the dsl .. but you can always hear with them
<RemyHome> totem is now upgraded :)
<silvaran> bluefusion: I need the URL to the new paste :)
<Xamusk> silvaran, I just want ubuntu not to try to update the clock by the web, cause this is a laptop, and I don't always have connectivity (or have to manually set it after boot) and that makes me have to Ctrl+C every boot
<knoppix> melodie: you are my hero(ine)
<toxic_> Is there a way to type your own MAN files for a bash script ?
<bluefusion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10141
<MikeStyle> !tell MikeStyle about dvd
<silvaran> Xamusk: Do you know the name of the init.d script?... I'm afraid I don't.
<gilesw> the package man for ubuntu rox
<Xamusk> silvaran, from my searches that would be ntpdate
<gilesw> every app i wanted was listed :)
<gilesw> i'm well impressed
<ciro> silvaran, tna again
<ciro> *tnx
<melodie> knoppix: you might check device.map ? or menu.lst ?
<gilesw> just can't get xgl to work :|
<melodie> form a boot cd for example ?
<frank_> !tell gilesw about xgl
<fatehaze> What does ";; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet." mean?  I get that when I do "host ubuntu.com"
<melodie> knoppix: from
<Makaraki> hi to all, i' m a newbie who wants to create an alias to executate directly the last,fm player I tried with --alias lastfm='./usr/local/Last.fm-1.1.4/player'-- but it doesn't works ... any suggestion
<MikeStyle> !tell MikeStyle about dvd
<gilesw> all the windows just lose there headers
<silvaran> bluefusion: Yeah you've got a serious issue with your USB drive... not sure where it is or if it's hardware or software... can you use the drive on other computers, can you use other drives on this computer?
<gilesw> when i run that compiz
<MikeStyle> guys where can i dl libdvdcss2 ?
<slimz> does anyone know of any fax software i could use, that's similar to funcionality of an email program like thunderbird?
<gilesw> i looked at a few guides..
<silvaran> Xamusk: I don't see any ntpdate or anything, let me grep...
<frank_> gilesw: are you on dapper?
<RemyHome> anyone know of any cool widget packages for ubuntu ?  You know, weather, system info, etc, etc
<gilesw> ya
<bluefusion> silvaran, yes and yes. can i wipe it from my computer and start again?
<frank_> gilesw: ok
<gilesw> i did dist-upgrade..
<Xamusk> silvaran, /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<bimberi> RemyHome: gdesklets
<gilesw> so i'm on the latest thing
<MikeStyle> RemyHome, gdesklets or karamba/superkaramba
<gilesw> flight or whatever
<silvaran> Xamusk: Weird I don't have it on mine... oh wait, I'm running dapper.
<Seveas> gilesw, run gnome-window-decorator
<RemyHome> thanks
<melodie> all yu people are too fast: do someone like to translate or check translations ?
<gilesw> k i'll try that
<silvaran> Xamusk: sudo rc-update.d -f ntpdate remove
<gilesw> i think i did though
<Xamusk> silvaran, so, the dapper guys figured that really was a pain
<silvaran> Xamusk: Maybe, or offloaded it to a separate package that I didn't bother to install.
<byron> identify
<Makaraki> hi to all, i' m a newbie who wants to create an alias to executate directly the last,fm player I tried with --alias lastfm='./usr/local/Last.fm-1.1.4/player'-- but it doesn't works ... any suggestion thats the path were lies the player file
<gilesw> can i get that software update app to run automatically btw?
<byron> IDENTIFY
<frank_> Makaraki: take the . out of ./usr/local/Last.fm-1.1.4/player
<gilesw> i like how gnome doesn't force a set of apps on you like kde..
<MikeStyle> guys?
<Xamusk> silvaran, maybe...
<byron_> hey
<gilesw> glad i swapped over from kubuntu
<MikeStyle> where can i dl libdvdcss2?????
<Seveas> !dvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<clem_yeats> sudo aptitude search libdvdcss
<frank_> Makaraki: just /usr/local/Last.fm-1.1.4/player
<Makaraki> :frank_ wops ... I will try
<gilesw> thought i'd follow linus' advice and use kde..
<gilesw> big mistake heh
<MikeStyle> gilesw, nautilus is the only bad thing about gnome
<RemyHome> How can I make a window semi-transparent?
<silvaran> gilesw: I would suspect it's more of a personal preference than advice :)...
<RemyHome> I want to have a terminal window that I can see through :D
<MikeStyle> too bad nautilus controls...EVERYTHING
<Xamusk> anyway... I had to update my kernel to get my wifi native drivers running (also swsusp) but even using ubuntu's .config some stuff did break
<byron_> im trying to get my firefox to work and it wont
<MikeStyle> :P
<MikeStyle> !dvdcss
<byron_> ever other thing on my internet will work
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<byron_> aka this
<byron_> and my msn
<gilesw> gonna try that flock thing in a bit
<gilesw> looks class
<byron_> but firefox wont
<MikeStyle> Seveas, i went to that page and it doesnt give me a link to dl libdvdcss2
<clem_yeats> it's a repository...
<clem_yeats> it contains packages.
<clem_yeats> such as the one you're looking for.
<MikeStyle> clem, i added repos and nothing
<rob__> would there be a reason why i can only reach a website, after i ping it in the terminal?
<clem_yeats> sudo aptitude update
<silvaran> rob__: Coincidence?
<clem_yeats> then sudo aptitude search libdvd
<Seveas> MikeStyle, did you check the link to one of the mirrors and then the link to extras?
<rob__> no, i can't connect to any website unless i ping it first
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I disable sudo?
<silvaran> rob__: Have you been able to reproduce this consistently?  Might be a DNS issue or a proxy issue...
<MikeStyle> gilesw, on a personal note: kde is better for people who like eye-candy and usability. gnome frustrates the weak minded
<rob__> i cant connect to GAIM, i cant connect to repositories
<clem_yeats> why do you want to disable sudo ?
<Xamusk> m_0_r_0_n, visudo
<MikeStyle> Seveas i added both
<m_0_r_0_n> I dont like sudo
<clem_yeats> lol
<darkriser> pls, what cfg file contains System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs settings? thx
<frank_> rob__: maybe a DNS problem
<Seveas> !tell m_0_r_0_n about sudo
<rob__> how would i fix it?
<Seveas> m_0_r_0_n, the wikipage explains how
<Makaraki> frank_: how to refresh the .bashrc file? I already tried with source .bashrc and ./bashrc without succes
<byron_> can someone help me out
<frank_> rob__: I don't really know
<m_0_r_0_n> ok, thanks :-)
<byron_> i have very little clue how to use this
<byron_> well
<byron_> i tried getting my internet working
<byron_> and it does
<byron_> but the firefox doesnt
<frank_> Makaraki: to use it? open a new shell
<firstent> has any of u installed the Xgl?
<byron_> everyhitn eles
<rob__> how do i change the dns server?
<melodie>  < rob__>did u check the /etc/networkscript ?
<clem_yeats> rob_ : edit /etc/resolv.conf
<MikeStyle> clem_yeats, what was that second aptitude command?
<byron_> no
<byron_> how do you do that
<clem_yeats> sudo aptitude search libdvd
<darkriser> pls, what cfg file contains System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs settings? thx
<clem_yeats> oh ... Lost is on. :)
<rob__> in the resolv.conf would this seem normal: search domain.actdsltmp
<MikeStyle> clem_yeats, ok it shows up
<rob__> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<rob__> nameserver 205.171.3.65
<clem_yeats_away> sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<Xamusk> so, after I installed the new kernel... CDs, pendrives, etc don't mount correctly (or mount but nautilus won't show them) and the synaptics touchpad driver seems not to work (not counting miles of errors in the init process)
<melodie> rob_ no dns # ?
<silvaran> darkriser: It's probably under ~/.gconf or ~/.gnome2, it's not a system-wide configuration thing.
<kootaphor> Any nmap familiar people here? I'm a noob, and I've got a mystery machine on my network. Any help?
<firstent> can any body help me with the Xgl?
<MikeStyle> thanks clem
<rob__> not in that resolv.conf
<darkriser> thx, silvaran
<sonarbill> join #kubuntu
<clem_yeats_away> no pb
<Makaraki> frank_: Thanks a lot, now it works only the last question how to do it without the necesity of type bg to put it in background?
<byron_> when i click on the firefox icon it wont open
<Phoul> can somone link me to a PPC ubuntu dl?
<byron_> is ther eany manuel opening
<frank_> Makaraki: put a & at the end of the command line
<silvaran> byron_: Jump to a terminal and type "firefox" on the command-line and see if you get any errors.
<rob__> melodie, i dont have a /etc/networkscript
<byron_> ok thanks
<Makaraki> whops thats true ! sorry I fell dumb...
<frank_> Makaraki: hehe ;)
<rob__> what should my nameserver be?
<byron_> sorry im not that good
<byron_> how do i get a new teminal open?
<dabear> Phoul, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/
<silvaran> byron_: It's possible firefox is running, but it's invisible and locked up .. you could try "ps -A|grep firefox" to see if there are any hung firefox processes.
<silvaran> byron_: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<silvaran> I hope.
<byron_> thanks
<silvaran> rob__: Do you have a router?
<rob__> yeah
<frank_> rob__: that 192.168.0.1 is your router
<rob__> right
<cached> UTC is GMT?
<bimberi> cached: yes
<cached> bimberi: thanks :)
<bimberi> cached: np :)
<byron_> i did the "firefox" and oit didnt do anything
<rob__> so it is correct, then why wouldnt any website look up correctly and synaptic not see repositories and gaim not connect?
<firstent> can any body help me with the Xgl?
<silvaran> firstent: #ubuntu-xgl
<Phoul> IS ubuntu 5.10 breezy?
<frank_> rob__: not sure... look at the gnome-network-settings
<Phoul> Or is it dapper?
<bimberi> Phoul: breezy
<clem_yeats_away> breezy
<silvaran> rob__: Try "dig @192.168.0.1 google.com" and see if you get a number of lines under "ANSWER SECTION:" like "google.com. 300 IN A 64.233.167.99" ...
<frank_> Phoul: 5.10 = breezy, 6.04 = dapper
<GNAM> frank, fai anche 6.05 o 6.06
<GNAM> ops auus
<rob__> frank, seems like everything is fine in networks ettings
<m_0_r_0_n> In Ubuntu 5.01 I had a root terminal, how do I get it back?
<lck1> ok, i have installed fluxbox completely, how do i change it from gnome to fluxbox?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell m_0_r_0_n about root
<dabear> m_0_r_0_n, sudo -s -H
<bimberi> m_0_r_0_n: 'sudo -i' in a regular terminal
<rob__> silvaran, ANSWER SECTION:
<rob__> google.com.             10000   IN      A       64.233.187.99
<dwkr> hi
<silvaran> rob__: OK now try that dig thing again except replace 192.168.0.1 with the other number you saw in resolv.conf.
<jjoaquin_> alguien habla espaol??
<ReadTopicForTime> m0r0n
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<m_0_r_0_n> I had two terminal symbol, one for the user, one for root.
<BDke> cya guys!
<dwkr> i need help how to boot livecd on a laptop aspice 1693
<firstent> jjoaquin_ me
<ReadTopicForTime> m_0_r_0_n: right click on applications from the toolbar
<clem_yeats_away> that was italian.. I think
<silvaran> m_0_r_0_n: I think the root terminal was dropped in favor of "sudo", to help catch a few common (disastrous) mistakes navigating around a terminal as full root.
<lck1> ok, i have installed fluxbox completely, how do i change it from gnome to fluxbox?
<bimberi> m_0_r_0_n: there is only the user one since breezy, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ReadTopicForTime> m_0_r_0_n: then on edit menu
<firstent> jjoaquin_ but if u want to talk in spanish go to #ubuntu-es
<silvaran> lck1: gdm or kdm login screen, there should be a "session" setting or something.
<clem_yeats_away> oh no sorry..
<dwkr> i tried this but it doesnt work : live noapic noagp nolapic debian-installer/frambuffer=false xmodule=vesa vga=normal
<rob__> silvaran, with the other number: ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<clem_yeats_away> I was talking about the anche.. etc..
<ReadTopicForTime> m_0_r_0_n: then on system tools
<danut> helloo
<silvaran> rob__: And you didn't get a number or anything?
<ReadTopicForTime> m_0_r_0_n: then check the box next to Root Terminal
<silvaran> rob__: Like 64.233.....
<danut> este ceva romanca?=??
<lck1> silvaran, should i stop gdm (gnome) first, then start fluxbox?
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<rob__> google.com.             275     IN      A       72.14.207.99
<rob__> google.com.             275     IN      A       64.233.167.99
<rob__> google.com.             275     IN      A       64.233.187.99
<Xamusk> anyone know anything about my problem (kernel upgrading)?
<poromenos> hello all
<byron_> hello
<tuxedo_kamen> what is the link for pastebin?
<silvaran> lck1: Just log out, and you'll be taken back to the login screen where you can change your session from there (the login screen is part of gdm).
<poromenos> i have a dual screen setup and the windows are displayed on the wrong screen, how do i change that?
<frank_> tuxedo_kamen: check  the topic
<tuxedo_kamen> there's nothing in the topic! >_>
<silvaran> That sure saved a lot of time.
<frank_> tuxedo_kamen: you're right, the pastebin used to be there
<poromenos> when dapper drake is out, will i be able to upgrade with apt-get?
<frank_> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<gilesw> Unable to find expected entry  all/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<rob__> silvaran, did you get my message?
<silvaran> rob__: Originally you said you can only get to a website if you ping it first right?
<Skrot> Hi. Does anyone know which directory udev uses for firmware in dapper?
<gilesw> i got this error when i tried to update with that seveas repo
<silvaran> rob__: Yeah, both DNS entries seem to be working fine...
<dwkr> i need help how to boot livecd on a laptop aspice 1693
<dwkr> i tried this but it doesnt work : live noapic noagp nolapic debian-installer/frambuffer=false xmodule=vesa vga=normal
<silvaran> rob__: Did you find one slower than the other between the two digs?
<frank_> gilesw: maybe seveas doesn't have amd64 packages
<silvaran> They made laptops in 1693???
<Seveas> frank_, correct
<aeolist> poromenos, nai
<clem_yeats_away> lol
<gilesw> but can't i install i386 ones too?
<m_0_r_0_n> ReadTopicForTime, thank you very much, I ve found the root terminal
<dinos> e;;a poromene
<dinos> apopou ise
<frank_> gilesw: no.
<dwkr> silvaran ?
<gilesw> am i going to regret installing the 64bit version...
<poromenos> elate re paidia, oloi ellines?
<poromenos> xania eimai
<aeolist> poromenos, #ubuntu-gr
<dinos> nai re
<poromenos> danke
<silvaran> !tell dwkr about joke
<dinos> ah egw bea iorki
<wuzzy> how can i unrar my files?
<aeolist> dinos, #ubuntu-gr
<Seveas> poromenos, dinos, english only in here
<dwkr> :)
<silvaran> ... "ubotu: I don't know what is 'joke'"... :)
<dinos> hmm Seveas why
<poromenos> sorry
<silvaran> Heh
<Seveas> dinos, because this channel is english-ony
<dinos> we are using english characters
<dinos> lol
<Knorrie> wuzzy: use unrar-nonfree
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %dinos!*@*]  by Seveas
<frank_> gilesw: It's possible to install i386 packages but it's a pain. I just run Ubuntu x86 even though I have an AMD64 processor
<wuzzy> Knorrie: thanks!
<firstent> is Ubuntu SUSE linux?
<SL|warlock> Anyone got a good sources.list available? mine is all messed up and gives me a error everytime i try to apt-get update or something.
<gilesw> oh frank
<Seveas> firstent, no
<Seveas> !tell SL|warlock about repos
<rob__> silvaran, both of the numbers worked with dig
<frank_> gilesw: flash, multimedia codecs, proprietary software are more difficuult to get working with amd64
<gilesw> bummer
<SL|warlock> heh, Seveas
<SL|warlock> no errors now
<SL|warlock> :-)
<silvaran> rob__: What kind of error do you get in your browser when you try to get a site?
<Knorrie> firstent: Ubuntu != SUSE, and Ubuntu and SUSE are operating systems which glue together programs that run on a Linux kernel
<SL|warlock> that's badass!
<SL|warlock> cheers man!
<gilesw> whats the ubuntu way of getting updates to run automatically?
<rob__> one sec, i'll ty again, it usually hangs on connecting
<gilesw> i could put something in crontab ... to run apt-get
<aeolist> what's with the "new" 2.6.12-10 linux image in the repos?
<poromenos> to install the nvidia drivers do i download them from the nvidia site or is there an apt-get package?
<rob__> yeah all it does it hang on connecting
<silvaran> !tell poromenos about nvidia
<gilesw> nvidia-glx
<GeorgeAScott> i have two spare harddrives that both used to work fine, and now i'm trying to install ubuntu on them and it's not working
<poromenos> gilesw, the package?
<frank_> aeolist: its a security update
<Skrot> How can I tell ubuntu dapper to load the ipw2200 module with a extra parameter at boot (led=1)?
<gilesw> ya
<MaXuS> can i install that glx ?
<MaXuS> im @ breezy distro.
<poromenos> thanks a lot
<gilesw> yep u need to change /etc/X11/xorg,conf
<aeolist> frank_, what about? do you have a link?
<gilesw> to nvidia from nv
<poromenos> gilesw, ah, thanks
<GeorgeAScott> i always get manually partition harddrive.  if i click that, nothing happens.
<frank_> aeolist: the update? in synaptic do a download changelog
<poromenos> by the way, i heard about a twinview application that will probably help me, is that included?
<silvaran> MaXuS: The glx we're talking about is core 3d support with the nvidia binary drivers NOT Xgl -- is that what you're thinking?
<silvaran> poromenos: The binary nvidia drivers support twinview, yes.  Not sure if the wiki covers it though.
<MaXuS> that was what i was thinking silvaran.
<adam_> When will OpenOffice 2 be in Synaptic? (right now it's version 1.9.blah.blah.blah, and it's buggy)
<poromenos> silvaran, thanks
<rob__> silvaran, it just hangs on connecting
<MaXuS> was optimistic bout Xgl - installed ubuntu - then found out i have the wrong distro :/
<silvaran> MaXuS: I think Xgl is only available in dapper .. I got it working on my laptop, but it broke a bunch of things, so I'm going without it for now.
<frank_> adam_: openoffice will only change in dapper
<Knorrie> adam_: it's in the next release of ubuntu
<silvaran> rob138: What if you do a "wget http://url" from a terminal window?  Does that work?
<perceptualchaos> hey on the off chance...... has anyone here used freebob before?
<sophtpaw> melodie: do you know how to get this in Grub - device.map file. I don't know command line to save my skin
<adam_> frank_, Knorrie: So I'll have to upgrade from 5.04 to Dapper to get the latest OpenOffice?
<MaXuS> silvaran, i assume the dapper install is at same dl-location as the breezy ?
<silvaran> Don't think so... I've never actually downloaded it, I just re-do my sources.list ... check #ubuntu+1 's topic for the location of the ISO though.
<dabear> adam_, automatix installs openoffice on breezy
<Seveas> dabear, automatix is a virus - do not use it
<frank_> adam_: maybe there are packages available for breezy somewhere too. I never looked
<dabear> Seveas, ok?
<silvaran> MaXus: If you want to update to dapper, try asking in #ubuntu+1 how to do a breezy->dapper the most efficient way possible.  Keep in mind that dapper isn't yet released, so you may have issues.
<Seveas> frank_, there are OO.o2 packages for ubuntu, see what ubotu spits out next
<rob138> silvaran, i get connection timed out
<Seveas> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dabear> Seveas, why do you say so?
<silvaran> rob138: Can you still get the full web page if you ping it first?
<sophtpaw> melodie: i was knoppix earlier. I've used Knoppix live cd to hopefully save my system, and as such irc was set to knoppix default which i've just changed to my previous identity at #ubuntu
<Seveas> dabear, the amount of reinstaled it caused so far is countless
<pepsi> hi there
<Seveas> only chuck norris can do more damage
<Seveas> reinstalles*
<pepsi> how can i change the default grub entry?
<frank_> adam_: oh. you can use this repository deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./
<Seveas> pepsi, by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pepsi> can i do it from within grub?
<rob138> silvaran, yeah i can
<silvaran> rob138: That is very seriously messed up... and wget doesn't work unless you ping first right?
<Seveas> pepsi, no
<gilesw> hrm
<rob138> silvaran, i havent tried wget one sec
<pepsi> Seveas, ok, thanks
<adam_> frank_, do you know if openofice-gnome will work with that (the package that makes it look like gnome software?)
<gilesw> ubuntu mounted my ntfs volumes as root
<dabear> Seveas, ok, but I pretty much know what it does be looking at the source, i haven't ticked off and tried all the options, but I haven't experienced any problem neither
<gilesw> i can't view them in nautilus
<gilesw> any ideas?
<rob138> silvaran, no it hangs on connecting...
<silvaran> gilesw, how are you mounting it?  /etc/fstab or manual?
<gilesw> fstab
<frank_> adam_: I would think so. although I'm not sure
<Seveas> dabear, we have spent days if not weeks in here helping people solve the damage it does. It is a brain-dead hack, nothing short of a virus
<denver> what would you guys suggest doing to get the 'nvidia' driver compiled in ubuntu
<denver> since X will not display correctly on bootup
<denver> i need to configure it myself
<silvaran> rob138: I'm going to have to pass things off to someone with more net experience... I'm pretty much stuck...  You can only get to web sites if you ping them from the command line first...
<denver> and i'm not sure how to do that with xdm or whatever it is running
<pepsi> Seveas, actually.. its because i installed linux on my computer at work, but i am leaving and i want windows to load by default for them.. do you know if theres a simple way to get microsoft's bootloader back?
<rob138> wierd huh
<silvaran> gilesw: Under "options", set it to "ro,umask=0222" .. this will let ordinary users read the stuff on the volume.
<Seveas> pepsi, fixmbr/fixboot (from within the windows system)
<silvaran> gilesw: Then umount/mount it.
<pepsi> Seveas, thanks
<rob138> silvaran, would the fact that my router has a key have anything to do with it?
<btdown> I switched my console session to default to xfce, yet when i log in via vnc, it is still gnome. How can I change it to boot into an xfce vnc session?
<dabear> I would really like to know what kind of damge it has done.. I really like it, it saves a lot of time. But in some time, the project will be dead, atleast not maintained by arniboy. What about EasyUbuntu?
<frank_> pepsi: you can change the grub default
<silvaran> rob138: Honestly, I couldn't see it... if it's wireless, you might try checking the permissions/filters (ip address and mac filters), but still...
<silvaran> rob138: Or even if it's not wireless, check 'em anyway ;)
<Makaraki> Hi guys azureus doesn't works after following all the steps found in the wiki ubuntu
<QMario> Is it possible to export a picture to a PDF? If so, what program can I use to accomplish this task?
<rob138> permissions/filters wher?
<pepsi> ya, but i think ill just delete linux partition altogether.. they wouldnt know wtf to do with it
<silvaran> rob138: On your router's admin page.
<Wizz_kidd> ummm
<rob138> oh
<frank_> Makaraki: does it start at all? do you have sun's latest java?
<Makaraki> Hi guys azureus doesn't works after following all the steps found in the wiki ubuntu, can someone help me? it gives me an error exception
<fatehaze> Why is my wireless so incredibly slow?
<Wizz_kidd> my package manmager not working and or is the update manger says unable to execute GKSUDo and fiul is not there???
<rob138> thanks for your help
<Makaraki> :frank_ : mmmmmmmmmm... I'm not sure
<gazanfer> what is a desktop environment and what is a window manager?
<frank_> Makaraki: what java so you have?  java -version
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, you may have messed up your system
<bimberi> QMario: i've used OpenOffice.org to do that, insert picture in 'write' document and export to PDF
<smellican> gazanfer, did you get fluxbox running?
<gazanfer> not yet, im getting updates, i will try to install it afterwards
<Wizz_kidd> Seveas, when i was installing the offical ubuntu i ran into a small eroor
<gazanfer> smellican, not yet, im getting updates, i will try to install it afterwards
<silvaran> I gotta run, keep plugging away, folks.
<fatehaze> The web is hecka slow in firefox and other browsers, but I can apt-get and ping at full speed
<GFDL> gazanfer, gnome: desktop environment, metacity: broken window manager
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, the error being?
<Wizz_kidd> some pakcages did not get installed
<Makaraki> frank_:java version "1.5.0_06"
<wuzzy> hi! is is easy to get tv-out to work on ATI cards?
<fatehaze> Anyone know why?
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, in that case: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Wizz_kidd> it got ot like 97 percent
<gilesw> tx silvaran :) that worked great
<frank_> Makaraki: ok that's the latest java
<smellican> a desktop environment is a BLOATED ass version of a window manager... with all kinds of useless tools that only make life more difficult
<smellican> window manager is much more minimalistic
<smellican> desktop environment = kde, gnome
<GFDL> smellican, which window manager do you use
<frank_> Makaraki: how did you install azureus? can you give me the link you followed?
<Makaraki> I'm afraid to put these big error report here ...
<smellican> FLUXBOX IS THE BEST WINDOW MANAGER EVER
<smellican> there I said it
<Wizz_kidd> Seveas, what is gksudo
<Seveas> smellican, drop the caps
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, graphical sudo frontend
<Makaraki> frank_; yes its from the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo?highlight=%28azureus%29
<smellican> seveas, calm the bones
<Wizz_kidd> and how cna i re install those packages that did not get installed
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<adam_> frank_, Okay, thank you
<davro> fluxbox and tabbed applications rocks like an old granny in a rocking chair!
<Wizz_kidd> Seveas, will that install the stuff that got messed up off the cd and stuff?
<aeolist> jesus, we were that close to dropping distro flamewars cause it's an ubuntu only channel and what do you know... we have them DE flamewars
<smellican> hehe...can't say I like tabbed apps, but if thats your thing :)
<gazanfer> so, window manager and desktop environment does not run inside the other one, they are different software kinds, but for same purpose, right?
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, most likely
<Seveas> gazanfer, a DE needs a WM
<Wizz_kidd> Seveas, will give it a try sec
<smellican> gazanfer, correct
<smellican> more or less
<Seveas> metacity is the default WM for gnome but you can use fluxbox in gnome
<btdown> Question: I switched my console session to default to xfce, yet when i log in via vnc, it is still gnome. How can I change it to boot into an xfce vnc session?
<frank_> Makaraki: what is the error message?
<Makaraki> frank_:
<gazanfer> Seveas, you are saying that a DE runs inside a WM, right?
<Seveas> gazanfer, no, the other way around
<gazanfer> smellican, you are saying that a DE doesnt need a WM and vice versa right?
<smellican> nah
<Makaraki> frank_: first few lines are Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3139 in java.library.path
<Makaraki>         at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
<Makaraki>         at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
<Makaraki>         at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
<Makaraki>         at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:123)
<majd> could i get some help please in restarting apache2? /etc/init.d/httpd restart doesn't seem to be working
<Makaraki>         at org.eclipse.swt.internal.gtk.OS.<clinit>(OS.java:19)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Makaraki!*@*]  by Seveas
<smellican> gazanfer, they explained it correctly
<heatxsink> how come when I click the "lock screen icon" on my desktop it doesn't lock my screen?
<GFDL> lol
<pepsi> heatxsink, try restarting the xscreensaver daemon
<heatxsink> pepsi:  how do I do that?
<Wizz_kidd> looks like its gettign the gksudo thingy
<davro> majd try /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<pepsi> heatxsink, you can do it in the screensaver pref pane
<smellican> gazanfer, you there?
<gazanfer> yes
<heatxsink> pepsi:  now in the new one
<smellican> I sent you a msg
<heatxsink> pepsi:  not*
<gazanfer> smellican, yes im here
<smellican> gazanfer, send me a priv msg plz
<pepsi> heatxsink, in the file menu of it?
<gazanfer> i did already
<Wizz_kidd> is there any reason to use Gnome over Xfce
<Wizz_kidd> just wondering
<majd> davro, that worked, thanks
<heatxsink> pepsi:  I'm running dapper, and it has some new kind of pane
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, personal preference
<clem_yeats_away> more features in Gnome..
<gazanfer> smellican, it seems like my priv messages cant get to you somehow...
<pepsi> heatxsink, yeah.. i know they goofed with the screensaver thing.. hrm
<Wizz_kidd> anything that would help me out thati  dont have in Xfce
<j-linux> I finally got everything working: my Ubuntu 60GB hard drive in the thinkpad ultrabay (replacing the CD drive) and M$ windows in the 40GB internal hard drive.  Then Ubuntu decided to update the kernel rewrite /boot/grub/menu.lst, and now windows will not boot, even if I take the Ubuntu hard drive out of the computer.  Could this problem have been caused by the kernel update?
<Seveas> and the fact that gnome is better supported in Ubuntu 
<heatxsink> pepsi:  so that doesn't work then?
<pepsi> heatxsink, i dunno.. try running 'xscreensaver'
<clem_yeats_away> Wizz_kidd : why not try it out ?
<gazanfer> smellican, i got your dcc chat request and accepted but still waiting...
<smellican> hrm...
<smellican> try requesting me
<pepsi> heatxsink, i had too many problems with dapper so i cant look to see what to do :/
<gazanfer> smellican, i requested
<gazanfer> you got it?
<smellican> gazanfer, no... do you use aim at all?
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, how do i quit an application that has completely stopped responding ?
<smellican> gazanfer, just join channel #smellican
<smellican> haha
<gazanfer> pl
<gazanfer> ok
<majd> weird, i get :
<majd>  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)... httpd (pid 15182?) not running
<j-linux> RemyLaptop: type xkill in a terminal, then click on that applicatoin with the skull and crossbones.
<majd> when i try to do: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<gilesw> hrm so on amd64 am i screwed on xvid and divx codecs?
<gilesw> this totem thing won't play my movies
<frank23> gilesw: no I think xvid should work. try  totem-xine instead of gstreamer
<majd> i'm trying to install php5 instead of php4 (php4 is  running fine)
<RemyLaptop> nick one j-linux thanks :)
<majd> i removed php4-common....
<j-linux> gilesw: I think you need the non-free codecs... look it up in ubuntu forums
<gilesw> k
<gilesw> ooh naughty :)
<davro> majd, are you wanting to install the php apache module or the php cli ?
<gilesw> will suck if patents break free linux
<gazanfer> smellican, have a look at this: "Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )"
<Wizz_kidd> any programs come with Gnome to burn a CD IMAGE
<j-linux> Anyone know if the recent "linux-header" automatic update could have caused my problem with Windows not being able to boot?  All my data is still there (I'm in a USB damn small linux now and can view the files).
<gilesw> i read ms were threatening something about fat
<Stormx2> majd: Check the wiki. There are about 3 guides on installing PHP5
<j-linux> (breezy)
<davro> patent suck period !
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, gnomebaker
<Wizz_kidd> doe it come with it ?
<Stormx2> j-linux: What happens? Does it show up in GRUB?
<Seveas> or simply right-click the iso and select burn
<majd> !pronounce
<ubotu> [pronounce]  how to pronounce 'ubuntu': "oo-BOON-too".  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation for details.
<pepsi> bah.. BOON my butt.. BUN for life!
<heatxsink> anyone in here know where in gnome I can configure gnome-screensaver to be run ?
<davro> ask desmond !
<Seveas> pepsi, if sabdfl hears you pronounce it like that, he'll kick your BUN
<heatxsink> it's not being run when gnome-session starts
<j-linux> Stormx2: I'm running ubuntu from sdb1 -- the Ultrabay (a removable tray that goes where the CD drive normally goes in the laptop).  The internal drive is MS windows.  Grub (menu.lst) was rewritten when the kernel updated.
<Wizz_kidd> how od i go about getting gnome baker on this computer
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, applications  add applications
<Wizz_kidd> package manager still deosnt work
<j-linux> Stormx2
<Stormx2> j-linux: So... what happens when you boot it?
<Stormx2> the laptop...
<j-linux> :Stormx2: after that ubuntu breezy update, windows boots into the blue screen of death
<Stormx2> j-linux: Eek
<Wizz_kidd> Seveas, yea i know but package manger doest work and im not familiar with ubntu hmmm
<MaXuS> how do i connect towards networkneighboorhood or so ?
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop give errors?
<MaXuS> (network sharing)
<j-linux> Stormx2: it goes into "IBM recovery tools" and then quits into the windowsblue screen of death
<Seveas> MaXuS, places  connect to servetr
<trent> Sorry for the sudden join, I have on what I should do if I do not hear sound on any of my wine applications and they do not recognise my sound card?
<ubuntu> hi
<Steil> Does anyone know if there is a "Joystick plugin" for Banshee?
<frank23> Steil: what is banshee?
<j-linux> Stormx2: but I can even pull out the Ubuntu breezy drive and windows still doesn't load.  I'm wondering if it is possible that Ubuntu might have done something to my other drive.  Is that possible?  grub is on the removeable drive...
<gilesw> if i install the nvidia latest binary myself will i get better performance over nvidia-glx ?
<Steil> frank23: Music player
<trappist> j-linux: not likely
<Frebrd> how do i share folders thru a network with server ubuntu?
<frank23> Steil: l see
<j-linux> trappist: a strange coincidence?
<trappist> j-linux: oops I meant to say that to gilesw
<j-linux> oh
<Stormx2> j-linux: I'm beginning to think it was a coincidence, but the headers couldn't have screwed with your windows hdd im sure...
<gazanfer> smellican, can you please look at other channel when you have time?
<pepsi> heatxsink, can you dpkg-reconfigure it? or reinstall it or xscreensaver/
<frank23> gilesw: maybe slightly more performance. I think you have to recompile a kernel module everytime the kernel is updated though with the nvidia driver
<j-linux> Does grub ever write to a drive when booting? for example if I put the wrong entry (drive letters hda1, or whatever) in menu.lst?  I booted a few times with experimental menu.lst drive labels... trying to get windows to boot without having to go into the bios each time I want to change OSs.
<j-linux> ?
<frank23> gilesw: If you're lazy, stick with what's in the repos
<heatxsink> pepsi:  that worked, thanks!
<dispanser> j-linux: have you tried rewriting your windows disk's boot sector?
<j-linux> Already spent two days on this... hate to go into a third day reinstalling windows -- takes 3 hours :S
<oklinux> why are you talking down on ubuntu ?
<j-linux> dispanser: what is that? :S
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<j-linux> dispanser: Do I do that with a windows disk?
<dispanser> well, when i was young, there was fdisk /mbr which rewrote the master boot record to something usable (for windows)
<oklinux> throw it away j-linux
<dispanser> I believe that's still possible; windows cd should have a rescue mode with a command line.
<brenner> j-linux: what's the problem?
<j-linux> dispanser: yeah... I remember that... or I think it is something like fixmbr now... I sohuld try that.
<EnsignRedshirt> Any change that anyone here has tried using GiNaC in Ubuntu?  Specifically, the ginsh shell interface to the ginac library.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/change/chance/
<oklinux> trapppist are you here ?
<dispanser> if only the mbr is broken, that will solve your issue -- goo dluck :)
<NiskuP> Hello all.
<j-linux> dispanser: thanks for that tip... I'm going to go home and see if I can get to a command line with the recovery disks... thanks.
<EnsignRedshirt> I tried running ginsh, but it says it is missing a library.  Perhaps this means the package is broken?
<b33r> Make the downloaded file executable. At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and type
<b33r>   chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<b33r>  <-- can anyone gimme an example how 2 do this?
<brenner> b33r: where'd you save the file?
<b33r> on desktop
<dispanser> b33r: do you have a terminal open?
<b33r> 1st day on linux
<brenner> b33r: apps>accessories>terminal
<b33r> yeah I do
<brenner> b33r: cd ~/Desktop
<brenner> chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Klick_> hey how do you tell ubuntu that you want to upgrade to xorg7 not 6 it says i already have the newest version
<pippijn> hi all
<shiftoi> heya, got a question, i'm trying to get monkeys audio files working in a media player, i've added support to gstreamer, and now rhythmbox can play them, but it can't seem to read the tags.... anyone know why this might be?
<pippijn> ??                      34821    ??         0.00 secs Thu Jan  1 02:00
<pippijn> ??                      34821    ??         0.00 secs Thu Jan  1 02:00
<pippijn> ??                      34821    ??         0.00 secs Thu Jan  1 02:00
<pippijn> ??                      34821    ??         0.00 secs Thu Jan  1 02:00
<pippijn> this is my lastcomm output
<pippijn> what could be causing this?
<Seveas> pippijn, NEVER EVER paste in here
<pippijn> :\
<pippijn> okay
<dispanser> b33r: you could instead right-click on the file and select properties->permissions->execute
* pippijn pastes at rafb.net
<HymnToLife> shiftoi> wrong tag format maybe
<Frebrd> how do i extract a tar from the console
<pippijn> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vz1BKh44.html
<Frebrd> ?
<Seveas> Frebrd, tar -x
<oklinux> why are you talking down on ubuntu ?
<oklinux> why are peoples talk down on ubuntu ?
<shiftoi> hymntolife: know if the tag reading is part of the gstreamer framework, or part of rhythmbox?
<Frebrd> Seveas, is it supposed to take a long long long time? 6 mb
<HymnToLife> I think of rythmbox
<Steil> oklinux: what do you mean?
<maximaus> Hey ya'll. I discovered my /var directory was over 2.2G and clogging my directory after upgrading. Can I delete some of the logs or cache safely?
<Seveas> Frebrd, no
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmm... definitely a broken package.  The description for libginac1.3c2 says it provides the runtime library, but the only files listed in "Installed Files" are files in /usr/share/doc/libginac1.3c2
<HymnToLife> it can read the mp3 tags pretty well ootb but not read the files themselves
<Seveas> maximaus, sudo apt-get clean
<dispanser> Frebrd: tar -xf <filename>
<HymnToLife> rythmbox stinks anyway, use amarok :)
<Klick_> anyone here been able to install XGL on ubuntu
<maximaus> cool Seveas, I'll google the rest. :D
<dispanser> if you don't do -f, he's expecting data from the standard input, not from the file
<pippijn> any ideas?
<oklinux> Steil people dont like it for some reason in other chat room
<shiftoi> hrm, that'd be it then, cause it's using APE tags, not ID3
<Steil> Klick_: It's in the dapper repos
<mikeazorin> bloody ubuntu is case-sensitive, i'm using standard ext3 w/ journaling, can i fix it
<Seveas> oklinux, which?
<Klick_> Steil, how do i get those
<Seveas> mikeazorin, no.
<Steil> mikeazorin: ext3 is case sensitive
<shiftoi> is amarok gstreamer based?
<Klick_> do i have to install dapper.. right now im using breezy badger
<oklinux> mepis
<Seveas> oklinux, that's their call
<Seveas> mepis sucks anyway ;)
<Steil> shiftoi: it's either gstreamer, or xine, your choice
<oklinux> I know
<aeolist> Klick_, nobody forces you to... duh!
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Steil> Klick_: to use the debs provided in the repos you need to upgrade to dapper
<Klick_> if i upgrade to dapper will i loose anything i have now?
<shiftoi> hrm, it's built for KDE?
<smellican> hey if I put a command in my fluxbox startup that normally needs sudo, will it execute or no?
<schmity> no
<smellican> can I make it happen with sudo in the startup file?
<maximaus> Seveas, that cleared the cache, but I'm still stuck with a gig of log files. Will they respawn if I delete them?
<smellican> somehow?
<oklinux> Seveas so ubuntu is very stable ?
<Seveas> oklinux, yes
<Steil> Klick_: You shouldn't, but stuff may break
<smellican> long as you get the stable version
<schmity> you needa make a script i think smellican
<Seveas> maximaus, you might want to edit your logrotate config
<maximaus> My Breezy CDs haven't fallen off the desk even once.
<Seveas> maximaus, rofl 
<smellican> dammit I'm just trying to do ntpdate lol
<maximaus> Seveas, sounds a bit daunting. :P
<NiskuP> I find dapper to be quite stable although a couple things are busted.
<oklinux> compare it to slackware or debian ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Why is the bug reporting site referred to as "Malone", when the name of the site and the title on the web page is Launchpad?
<MaXuS> hmz - how do i connect with windows network neighbourhood - i see zero groups/computers near me.
<smellican> oklinux, ubuntu is debian
<shiftoi> hrm, perhaps i should transcode all my ape files to flac
<PsyberOne> How hard is it to switch from x86 to x86_64 without reinstalling?
<oklinux> easier debian ?
<smellican> yes
<clem_yeats> MaXus : try Lisa
<MaXuS> lisa ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@*.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl %Makaraki!*@* %dinos!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
#ubuntu 2006-03-19
<frank23> PsyberOne: its equivalent to a reinstall
<clem_yeats> Maxus : some kind of Samba client..
<Seveas> PsyberOne, impossible
<oklinux> I was using debian before using ubuntu my hd crashed on me.
<wweasel> Could someone please help me with setting up wpasupplicant? I am following the instructions on a HOWTO but am running into trouble.
<PsyberOne> i was afraid of that
<brenner> smellican, oklinux: debian-based
<MaXuS> ow i was looking in the filebrowser at connect to server.
<kameron> !tell firstent about xgl
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, malone is a component of launchpad
<wweasel> I get the error message "Failed to read configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'." even though I have made that configuration file.
<oklinux> brenner debain-base ?
<dispanser> wweasel: do you have read permissions on that file?
<smellican> it's debian :P
<clem_yeats> wweasel : is there sufficient permissions ?
<loki> having issues getting an ms optical wireless mouse working properly (it moves, but it constantly brings up the right-click menu in fluxbox and the buttons are dodgey). The keyboard works fine though? I've tried all the protocols in xorg.conf (now using ImPS/2). would this be an X thing or a kernel thing?
<robertj> how do you turn an .mp4 into a video dvd?
<brenner> smellican: tell that to the guy who tried to dist-upgrade from sarge to breezy
<smellican> LOL
<clem_yeats> lol
<smellican> brenner, it uses apt-get...it's debian for all intents and purposes :P
<smellican> oklinux said it best:  easier debian
<wweasel> dispanser, no I didn't. It was root only. I figured it was OK because I was accessing it using sudo, but from a root terminal it works now.
<clem_yeats> I wouldn't said easier... I'd say preconfigured, ready to use Debian.
<wweasel> dispanser, how would I change the permissions on it from a terminal?
<Sanne> oklinux, this explains it nicely: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<frank23> robertj: there is a program called   tovid  that does that.  takes any format and converts to dvd
<Travis_> what package do I need to make apache2 have SSL? so like https://?????????
<dispanser> wweasel: chmod +r <filename>
<Makaraki> can I get
<dispanser> this sets the read permission (for yourself)
<Seveas> Travis_, libapache2-mod-ssl
<fdsfsdf> I ned some help : My internet connection won't work at all even tho my cards are detected :(
<Makaraki> frank_: are you there?
<frank23> Makaraki: yeah
<Travis_> thanks
<Wizz_kidd> how cna i install and DL gksudo ?
<Wizz_kidd> gk
<robertj> frank23:  is that packaged?
<Makaraki> I don't know why they log me out....
<Travis_> root@snoopy:~# apt-get install libapache2-mod-ssl
<Travis_> Reading package lists... Done
<Travis_> Building dependency tree... Done
<Travis_> E: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-ssl
<nilew> is it just me that has problems with rt2500 on my wifi?
<frank23> robertj: no. google for it
<Wizz_kidd> my packamager isnt working casue its not there
<robertj> http://tovid.berlios.de/
<frank23> Makaraki: its because you pasted a bunch of lines
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, if apt-get install ubuntu-desktop didn't install it, you have bigger problems
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, in which case you'd better simply reinstall
<Wizz_kidd> well the apt install thing
<dispanser> wweasel: but you will probably want to do: chmod o+r because you want to allow read permissions for other users (that's what the 'o' is for)
<robertj> frank23: it does hvae one!
<Makaraki> frank_:I tried a lot of time to join but ubuntu doesn't allow me
<gilesw> how do i change the default app to run files?
<Wizz_kidd> tried to install from the CD
<gilesw> i want to use vlc for videos
<gilesw> not totem
<Wizz_kidd> and i guess those sectors of the CD is corrupted
<Wizz_kidd> how cna i dl and install it form the internet ?
<frank23> Makaraki: yeah you were banned for a while
<Makaraki> frank_: I think there are a special way to give you the error report with a special paste
<Seveas> !tell Makaraki pastebin
<Seveas> !tell Makaraki about pastebin
<robertj> frank23: but thanks
<Wizz_kidd> Seveas, kknow what i mean ?
<frank23> robertj: np
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, remove the cd from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Makaraki> so many things for a newbie but I wil tri
<Travis_> Seveas what other package could it be?
<Travis_> root@snoopy:~# apt-get install libapache2-mod-ssl
<Travis_> Reading package lists... Done
<Travis_> Building dependency tree... Done
<Travis_> E: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-ssl
<Seveas> Travis_, do NOT paste in here
<Travis_> k
<Wizz_kidd> can i do a apt from the internet ?
<brenner> gilesw: right-click media file>properties>open-with tab
<frank23> Makaraki: give me the pastebin link when you you paste the errors there
<Makaraki> ok
<redguy> Wizz_kidd: sure you can
<Seveas> Wizz_kidd, yes
<mivecz> update  manager  and  synaptic  crash  how i  resolve  these provlem
<Makaraki> frank23: ok
<MaXuS> is there a package for hdtv codec ?
<ubtnwb> hi
<b_e_n_z> any xen (http://xen.sf.net) package for ubuntu?
<brenner> mivecz: run them in terminal.  you might get some errors
<Knorrie> mivecz: what exactly did you do (or try to do) when it crashed?
<Wizz_kidd> Seveas, could you give me thatapt code again
<mivecz> update  manager  start 2-3 seconds  after  disappear
<Wizz_kidd> for the ubuntu desktop  htingy
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Wizz_kidd> thanks
<mivecz> synaptick is  workk   but  after
<mivecz> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<mivecz> <mivecz> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<ubtnwb> somebody can say me a dapper repository with decent transfer rate?
<freenodes> when upgrading breezy->dapper, is that thru apt-gets or need reinstall?
<Knorrie> freenodes: apt-get dist-upgrade
<dispanser> b_e_n_z: i have xen-tools package in my repository, but i'm using dapper so i'm not sure about breezy users
<ubtnwb> i am doing dist-upgrade and archive.ubuntu.com downloads at 10 kn/s...
<b_e_n_z> dispanser, ic
<balu1> how do i go about installing a new video card ???
<balu1> its a PCI card
<Makaraki> frank23: I'm not used to use the english lenguage and once I had already filed the form how to send it to you?
<mivecz> i use  kde 3.5
<brenner> balu1: take the old one out and put the new one in? :P
<kbrooks> is ubuntu easy?
<Knorrie> mivecz: sounds bad, can you open a terminal, and type 'sudo apt-get update', and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and paste all output to pastebin.com?
<balu1> brenner well its sorta diff..
<frank23> Makaraki: just paste the link here
<NiskuP> Later
<mikebot> does anyone know why it is that sometimes in firefox it doesn't display images?
<maximaus> Seveas, I think I switched off cron when editing the run levels, would explain those files getting huge. LOL. Thanks, deleted files then touched them.
<smellican> who knows why synaptic is giving this error on fluxbox install :     " E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fluxbox_0.9.12-1build1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/bsetroot.1.gz', which is also in package blackbox
<mivecz> mivecz@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mivecz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mivecz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<balu1> brenner:  i have a integrated gfx card on my mobo.  I want to install my 3dfx Voodoo card.. but when i installed it, xserver isnt starting properly
<Wizz_kidd> ey Seveas thanks for helping a Gnome n00b out that worked ;) thanks again
<firstent> does any of u uses limewir?
<balu1> brenner: so im not sure what to do.
<firstent> does any of u uses limewire?
<mikebot> anyone please?
<Seveas> mivecz, don't paste in here
<Knorrie> mivecz: paste to pastbin.com, not here
<mivecz> ok sorry
<brenner> balu1: did you try reconfigging xorg?
<gazanfer> i got an error while installing fluxbox, can anyone please help me?
<dispanser> mikebot: maybe you have activated the option to only show images from the same server?
<Makaraki> frank: its called frank23: Azureus error
<oklinux> no just tequilla and lime firstent
<Knorrie> mivecz: first, close al other package manager programs, like synaptic
<balu1> brenner: well i dno when to do that??? ive never installed a card in linux b4..
<mivecz> is  close
<mivecz> :)
<brenner> kbrooks: depends.  you usually have to buy her a few drinks.
<mivecz> how  can i  restart kde
<brenner> balu1: have you already put the card in and tried booting?
<mivecz> in terminal
<ompaul> mivecz, ctrl + alt + backspace
<mikebot> dispanser, well i saw the images  second ago, but now they don't appear
<balu1> brenner: right. it disables xserver
<Knorrie> mivecz: why restart kde?
<balu1> brenner: put my gfx card in, and x doesnt load..
<gazanfer> can anyone help me about this error? i got it while installing fluxbox: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fluxbox_0.9.12-1build1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/bsetroot.1.gz', which is also in package blackbox
<dispanser> strange. never seen that, sorry
<frank23> Makaraki: I don't know. I can tell you how I installed azureus. the way you did it, the auto update won't work anyways
<mikebot> it's okay
<Wizz_kidd> iu like this gnome over kde seems more well put together
<ubtnwb> a mirror to for archive.ubuntu.com with decent DL rate?
<Knorrie> gazanfer: b0rk3d packages....
<Makaraki> frank23: Ok thanks again
<sethk> Wizz_kidd, i prefer kde.  it depends somewhat on what's important to you.  they each have advantages
<brenner> balu1: right.  you should get dumped to a prompt.  you should then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gazanfer> Knorrie, what does that mean?
<Wizz_kidd> what is a good music player for Gnome similar to amarok for kde
<mivecz> before  superkaramba crash  before  1-2 months someone  tell me  a  command to  restart kde and is  work ok
<Knorrie> gazanfer: packages shouldn't use the same filenames while not conflicting with each other
<mivecz> restart for  terminal
<Knorrie> gazanfer: that's debian policy
<sethk> Wizz_kidd, you can use amarok with gnome
<dispanser> mivecz: so your kde is currently not running?
<frank23> Makaraki: download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.4.0.0_linux.tar.bz2?download
<Wizz_kidd> sethk, i do more developing etc kde might be a little mroe user friednly but i like this a lil better
<Sanne> ubtnwb, there's a tool for finding the fastest mirror... apt-spy, I believe.
<mivecz> dispanser now kde is  running
<Wizz_kidd> sethk, I was trying to keep things native ;)
<brenner> Wizz_kidd: banshee maybe?
<dispanser> mivecz: if it's running, why don't you just use the menu for a restart?
<sethk> Wizz_kidd, I'm a developer also.  I'm still trying to figure out how to resize windows with alt-right click in gnome.  I've heard that it's possible, but I haven't found the secret
<gazanfer> Knorrie, now what should i do?
<mivecz> is now  work
<dispanser> k
<gilesw> dunno why they don't use vlc as the default movie player..
<mivecz> nothing  i  do   33 times:P
<Eleaf> hi
<gilesw> it just plays everything no hastle
<frank23> ubtnwb: use a local mirror us.archive.ubuntu.com or ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Knorrie> gazanfer: remove blackbox, or tell apt to force things
<dispanser> gilesw: mplayer does that, too :)
<Makaraki> frank23: do I have to dpkg --purge azureus before?
<frank23> Makaraki: yeah ok
<gilesw> k i'll try that
<gazanfer> Knorrie, weird thing is, i never installed blackbox :)
<gilesw> apt-get install azereus
<balu1> brenner thanks, ill be afk for a few min..
<gilesw> oops
<gilesw> lols
<Stormx2> gilesw: Wrong window :P
<gilesw> where's me xterm!
<Knorrie> gazanfer: dpkg -l | grep black
<AnObfuscator> Can anyone help me figure out why I can't mount my IDE HFS+ drive? I keep getting a weird "unable to find superblock" error
<dispanser> AnObfuscator: what's the mount command you are using?
<gilesw> hmm it's not in me repos..
<mivecz>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? (what is these?
<SAM_theman> yo people
<Makaraki> frank23: it is that correct after cheking with dpkg -l azureus : pn  azureus        <ninguna>      (no hay ninguna descripcin disponible)
<SAM_theman> my sound still doesn't work :C
<brenner> mivecz: close synaptic
<mikebot> does ubuntu come with another web browser besides firefox?
<frank23> Makaraki: do a sudo apt-get remove azureus
<brenner> mivecz: w3m :P
<dispanser> mikebot: mozilla suite is installed, too
<dispanser> mikebot: at least on my system
<mikebot> dispanser, how do i open that?
<frank23> Makaraki: mkdir ~/opt   and copy the file you downloaded to ~/op
<brenner> dispanser: not on mine :-/
<gazanfer> Knorrie,  seems like you were right. i got blackbox installed
<mikebot> dispanser, oh,..i don't see that under internet
<dispanser> mikebot: then it's probably not installed... apt-get install mozilla
<Makaraki> frank23: ok
<mikebot> dispanser, thanks
<AnObfuscator> Dispanser: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/hdc1 [mountpoint] 
<brenner> mikebot: what's wrong with ff?
<mivecz> brenner  i dont  look  synaptic   no  where in desktop so   grrrrrrrr
<mikebot> brenner, for some reason, sometimes it doesn't display images
<mivecz> i  close synaptic  maybe is  run   behind?
<Chodder> Is there a way to use apt-get to remove all of gnome?  apt-get remove gnome is only going to remove the base
<frank23> Makaraki: then   cd ~/opt    tar zjvf Azureus.filename
<dispanser> AnObfuscator: that mount cmd looks good...
<brenner> mikebot: is this 1.5 or 1.0.7?
<Knorrie> gazanfer: so there's a bug in the fluxbox package, because it should have a 'Conflicts' line against blackbox
<pramz> hi
<Chodder> BTW, im using kubuntu dapper, and i installed gnome but don't really want it anymore
<mikebot> brenner, 1.5
<frank23> Makaraki: if you speak spanish you can also try  #ubuntu-es  for spanish discussion
<mikebot> brenner, and like i'll see the images, but later i wont
<AnObfuscator> dispanser: yeah, it's how I mounted other drives i've added. I get the HFS+ superblock error from dmesg
<mikebot> brenner, like if i go to the page again
<dispanser> from dmesg?
<TheUltimateWarri> Anybody managed to install postfix with SASL?
<dispanser> not on the cmd line? That's strange
<vincenz> Why can't the new totem-gstreamer not play any formats that totem-xine could... it just shows drawings of what is most likely an audio-display
<AnObfuscator> dispanser: mount tells me to check dmesg
<Knorrie> TheUltimateWarri: yes
<TheUltimateWarri> Knorrie, Any step-by-step directions available?! :D
<gilesw> hmm mplayer looks nice but it goes crazy when playing
<gilesw> keeps asking for pcm device 0
<Stormx2> gilesw: Just use Audacious :P
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html ?
<dispanser> AnObfuscator: hm, no idea, sorry.
<Makaraki> frank23: I used tar jxvf instead of yours but It seems being well descompressed
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: or isn't the answer to your question around there?
<mivecz> brenner?
<RemyLaptop> hi guys: how do I add an application to start up ?
<mivecz> brenner? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10144 look  these
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Let me take a peek and I'll let you know! :)
<AnObfuscator> dispanser: thanks anyway
<frank23> Makaraki: yeah. I made a mistake there ;)
<SAM_theman> i gives me this http://pastebin.com/600667
<SAM_theman> I get that
<frank23> Makaraki: cd azureus,  ./azureus
<Knorrie> RemyLaptop: (gnome) system -> preferences -> sessions
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, I think that's the thing... But would you remember which Ubuntu packages you've installed to get it working?
<Stormx2> RemyLaptop: Careful doing that though. it waits for the apps to finish before continuing... I think
<Psykus> i'm having problems again with gnome starting to fail to refresh windows, and then freezing hard where I can't do anything...I asked in here before, and with help I determined it was being caused by some sort of network printer problem, I did something and was able to stop it from happening, but i've had to recently install ubuntu again, and it's started again. i've turned off printer sharing on the windows box it's connected to, and even disabled file/pri
<Psykus> nter sharing altogether, yet it still keeps freezing. i've also tried killing the cupsd process
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: what exactly are you trying to do, and what errors do /var/log/syslog show?
<SAM_theman> Try openin termianl and type " killall gnome-panel  "
<Wizz_kidd> what is a location i can use with apt-get that has Opera in it ?
<Makaraki> frank23: well now its on the screen
<Psykus> if I could figure out a way to uninstall cups without uninstalling the gnome-desktop package, I would
<Stormx2> "Update your system using your favorite apt tool for the visible user password fix" <-- What is this about?
<Psykus> but the package manager won't let me force it
<Knorrie> Wizz_kidd: you can use the .deb from opera.com, use the etch version
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, I just want that everybody not in 'mynetworks' could authenticate with their regular unix password to be able to use the smtp service.
<frank23> Makaraki: the program started?
<cafuego> Stormx2: The breezy installer left the 1st user's password in a world readable file in /var/log/installer
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: ok, that helps me to help :)
<Makaraki> frank23: time to chek if it works ... he he a lot of thanks
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, :D
<Stormx2> cafuego: And you only just noticed? :
<Stormx2> :P
<cafuego> Stormx2: me?
<frank23> Makaraki: no problem. you installed as a user in your home directory so the auto-update will work this way
<cafuego> Stormx2: No, I never had this problem.
<Stormx2> cafuego: Well, *we* only just noticed
<Psykus> if I kill the GUI fast enough when it starts to happen, I can save myself from rebooting
<cwillu> anybody know of a gnutella client that has good/reasonable provisions for scripting?
<johnny22k> hello all
<cwillu> python or http bindings would be preferred :D
<frank23> Makaraki: make a link in the menu for it somewhere to start it more easily
<Psykus> but once it freezes, I can't move the cursor or switch to virtual terminals
<Makaraki> frank23: how?
<mivecz> brenner? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10144 look  these
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: (clickety)
<frank23> Makaraki: auto-update? it will be automatic
<mivecz> can n ayone help me
<cwillu> #gnutella
<cwillu> bah
<frank23> Makaraki: if there is an update the program will tell you
<frank23> Makaraki: oh the link
<brenner> mivecz: what command are you running?
<Makaraki> frank23: I understand the utility it has but not how to create the link
<gilesw> E: Package azureus has no installation candidate
<gilesw> i got this but it say it's mentioned
<gilesw> i enabled every repo in the sources.list
<frank23> Makaraki: there is a menu editor for gnome. someone here should know about it. I don't use gnome
<dabear> alacarte(old: smeg)
<mivecz> Sudo apt-get  update  complete ok
<gilesw> hmm all 3rd party repos i add look for binary-amd64/Packages
<mivecz> Sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade
<Makaraki> frank23: Thats good enough you help I will keep in mind
<frank23> Makaraki: no problem ;)
<gilesw> is there a way to specifiy i386 binaries?
<techrush> im gonna try to code a craps game in python
<techrush> lol
<gilesw> even though i'm runnin a64
<techrush> good learnign project i think :)
<Makaraki> frank23: I will search information about it, greetings from spain here its late and tomorrow time to work again...
<frank23> gilesw: if you want to try that look in the forums for the chroot howto
<Jambon> ok random question: how are drivers implemented in linux?
<frank23> Makaraki: later
<poromenos> can someone help me set up my dual head desktop? :/
<balu1> brenner: it is asking me to select an xserver driver, im using a 3dfx voodoo3 2000, should i pick glide?
<mikebot> brenner, why do you use ff over epiphany?
<techrush> jambon they are kernel modules
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, 'Dovecot provides an alternative that may be worth considering.' - What do you think about that?
<frank23> !tell gilesw about chroot
<Makaraki> frank23: hehe ok have fun man, ans see you here other day
<frank23> Makaraki: ok. glad I could help
<wickers> hey, kinda off topic, but who here knows of a good ad placement company (like adsense) that's, well, not adsense?
<brenner> mikebot: ff was already installed. :)
<mikebot> brenner, hehe okay
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10145
<Jambon> techrush: ok. how does that differe from having a binary layer? I saw this discussion on slashdot a while back, and I'm wondering how Linux's implemenation of drivers may hinder people from making drivers for linux?
<brenner> mikebot: they both use the gecko engine don't they?  i guess i just prefer the interface
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: dovecot is an imap server, it's not like postfix
<mikebot> brenner, yeah they do, okay
<Wizz_kidd> 8,000 emails on my server  damn shit
<brenner> mikebot: but i was a long time user of mozilla
<brenner> before i switched to ff
<poromenos> how can i configure the X server to behave correctly on my dual screen setup
<poromenos> ?
<techrush> jambron im not sure....sorry
<mikebot> brenner, me oto, until it stopped displaying images
<brenner> balu1: i'm not sure to tell you the truth.
<gazanfer> smellican, are you here?
<Jambon> anyone else know about this?
<brenner> balu1: but you could always choose vesa as a failsafe
<UltimateWarrior> UltimateWarrior, Ok, I'm already running qpopper through inetd (pretty unstable, by the way) for POP3 access, which is all I want. I just wanted postfix to be able to authenticate users, the simplest way as possible.
<balu1> brenner: actually i think i fiugerd that part out.. how do i figure out the PCI Bus ID??
<gazanfer> how can i restart x server?
<dabear> does anybody know where I can get binaries for the latest firefox development version?
<mivecz> i  give  up
<mivecz> :(
<brenner> balu1: if you're unsure of something, the default is usually the right thing to choose (i.e. just press enter)
<brenner> balu1: but you could always run lspci
<balu1> brenner: but couldnt it be picking up my previous integrated gfx card?.. how do i run lspci during x set up?
<cwillu> gazanfer:  ctrl+alt+backspace is an ugly way to force the issue
<brenner> balu1: you can't.  you'd have to quit the setup
<gazanfer> cwillu, it jumps to graphical interface in a second...
<poromenos> someone help me, ubuntu is displayed on the wrong screen :(
<cwillu> dabear;  check mozilla.org;  those builds will work, they're just a bit trickier to integrate completely into ubuntu
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: the pastebin i just gave you is the way to get postfix to accept relaying outbound mail and checking passwds against the local /etc/passwd
<cwillu> gazanfer; did you want to shut it down or restart it?
<balu1> brenner: ah i c. k well i ll figure the rest out by some trial and error.. gotta learn linux some way.. thanks man :)
<brenner> mikebot: so epiphany works for you?
<cwillu> ctrl+alt+backspace will restart it, taking you back to the gui
<brenner> balu1: np good luck
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Hmmm, got it! Thanks a lot!
<mikebot> brenner, hrm..i thought it did...
<Snake__> Hey guys, where are the ubuntu irc log files at?....
<gazanfer> i think i need to restart it, but i dont know if atrl alt backspace works, because there should be a fluxbox option when i restart, its not there...
<cwillu> oops
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: i'm sorry it's a bit complicated, but hey... sasl is too complicated :|
<mikebot> brenner, when you go to amazon and click on a book and click look inside this book, do yous ee images?
<brenner> cwillu: not always in my experience.  he might have to login and type 'startx'
<cwillu> nvm the oops
<mikebot> cause for me they aren't appearing
<cwillu> (oops the oops)
<dabear> cwillu, Having problem finding anything newer than  1.5.0.1. I want to test the bleeding edge, not the latest stable..
<frank23> dabear: firefox 2 alpha came out I think
<cwillu> dabear;  look around for tinderbox or the nightly builds;  you should be able to find something on their dev site
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: just look at the postfix lines in your /var/log/syslog to see whatever you forgot to do
<Snake__> Oh comeone I Know someone here knows lol
<cwillu> gazanfer; elaborate on that;  you just installed a new wm?
<nalioth> dabear: mozilla.org click on "developer"
<brenner> mikebot: do you have a sample url?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Thanks, man! Indeed!
<nalioth> Snake__: have you not already asked this?
<gazanfer> cwillu, yes. fluxbox
<Snake__> nalioth: I have without answer...
<cwillu> gazanfer; there's an option on the login page to choose your session;  hit that, and you should see any new wm's in the list
<nalioth> Snake__: the site is down atm
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: actually, i do things like that on debian servers, but ubuntu is the same way.. :)
<Snake__> nalioth: alright thats all I needed lol
<nalioth> Snake__: have patience, the logs aren't goin anywhere
<gazanfer> i did that, but its not there...
<mikebot> brenner, yeah..
<gazanfer> cwillu, i did that, its not there...
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, A little 'better', I'd say! :)
<mikebot> brenner, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/041522862X/sr=8-1/qid=1142293352/ref=pd_bbs_1/103-2000169-1794258?%5Fencoding=UTF8
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: ahum, please don't start flame wars
<mikebot> brenner, and click on the picture of the book
<cwillu> gazanfer; sudo gdm restart should do the trick too, but I get the feeling fluxbox isn't installed right
<cwillu> or is it gdm stop followed by gdm start...
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, okeedokee
<brenner> mikebot: i get a white box...
<brenner> actually
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: i, personally prefer debian on server and ubuntu on desktop, but ymmv and perhaps you have other thoughts ;)
<mikebot> brenner, and not text from the book, right?
<mikebot> brenner, it should be showing pages
<brenner> mike-e: the cover just loaded
<mikebot> brenner, oh..odd
<brenner> and i see text
<gazanfer> cwillu, how can i test if its installed right or not?
<mikebot> brenner, for me it says 'Done' in the bottom corner, and nothing loads
<cwillu> gazanfer; I think you did, and it's not :)
<mstt> anyone know how to make icons smaller (gnome)
<mstt> ?
<brenner> mikebot: odd.  and i'm on dialup too!
<cwillu> gazanfer; one sec, I think I've installed it on mine, let me check what packages were involved
<judgen> Anyone got a repository with realplayer 10 in it?
<gazanfer> cwillu, when i dpkg -l | grep flux, it shows up... doesnt that mean its installed?
<mikebot> brenner, oh,...i was forcing a black background
<brenner> matt_: which icons?
<cwillu> not if that's not the package that makes it work
<mikebot> brenner, and i guess this thing is a gif with the white part being transparent
<cwillu> like installing gnome vs ubuntu-desktop :)
<balu1> anyone here ever install a 3dfx voodoo3?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, I completely 'moved' to Ubuntu when installing a DELL machine with a PERC controller or something like that and Debian required a lot of struggling with driver diskettes while Ubuntu would simply support it out-of-the-box... But as you said, your mileage may vary... ;)
<balu1> wooot. got it. it worked :)
<brenner> balu1: nice.
<balu1> thanks brenner, go tit up and runnign, had tro change the pci slot
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: true
<balu1> it was picking up my integrated gfx card. had to manually put in the voodoo
<judgen> Anyone got a repository with realplayer 10 in it?
<brenner> balu1: by specifying the pci slot?
<brenner> judgen: seveas' one might have it.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell judgen about realplayer
<Knorrie> judgen: don't repeat please, we have eyes, we can read
<mikebot> hrm, but epiphany doesn't load these images..odd
<mikebot> oh there it goes
<mikebot> takes quite a while
<brenner> *nod*
<judgen> brenner: what is  the deb url?
<Makaraki> Frank23: hehe ejem... I have a problem
<brenner> judgen: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<brenner> judgen: i'm not certain they are in there though
<Makaraki> frank23: Still you here?
<cwillu> gazanfer;  sorry, I don't have it installed;  I'd try removing it and reinstalling it though, also, run a google and see if you can find anything regarding fluxbox gdm integration
<frank23> Makaraki: yeah. azureus is not working?
<gazanfer> cwillu, thx
<SAM_theman> what does it mean when u have a nvidia card with the "Binary Drivers"??
<SAM_theman> from ubutnu of nvidia's site??
<cwillu> gazanfer; also, you can try running a bare xserver, and then running fluxbox by hand pointing it to that
<Knorrie> SAM_theman: the nvidia ones
<frank23> SAM_theman: binary drivers give you 3d acceleration
<Knorrie> SAM_theman: the 'closed source'
<SAM_theman> so it's better?
<Knorrie> wel.... :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hey all, anyone know of a good regex crib sheet out there?
<frank23> SAM_theman: if you need 3d yeah.  you can install them easily with synaptic
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Man... After editing FSTAB to get SASL working I though 'Man, THAT's complicated!!' :o
<SAM_theman> how
<cwillu> The_Isle_of_Mark; the python regex docs are okay
<SAM_theman> i have the nv drivers from synaptic already
<SAM_theman> but can't seem to run glx gears it's not giving me fps
<cwillu> The_Isle_of_Mark; I've also used sun's java docs, but they're much harder to find stuff in
<Makaraki> frank23: its about sound , after closing the lastfm I can not listen to the sound of a youtube video
<frank23> !tell SAM_theman about nvidia
<Travis_> how can I use AuthType Digest with apache2 on Ubuntu
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: oh, but that's because saslauthd uses a unix socket and postfix is in chroot
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cwillu thanks, I'll check it out, just nee a quick guide when I am doing stuff
<cwillu> The_Isle_of_Mark; I've been unimpressed by the free standing tutorials I've found though
<frank23> Makaraki: I don't know that lastfm program
<brenner> SAM_theman: glxgears doesn't print the fps by default
<SAM_theman> o
<cwillu> The_Isle_of_Mark;   python.org, 2.4 docs, module 're'
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: a mount --bind can be more safe than not-chrooting postfix
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cwillu, I have been using the learning perl oreilly book, but it is a pain since I dont have it in e format
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, I get the point, but let's agree that this step adds a lot of 'complication' to the whole thing! :D
<SAM_theman> cause when i play my games i have alsome fps but no sound
<frank23> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Sure.
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: yeah, it's not really excellent documented
<cwillu> The_Isle_of_Mark; are you doing stuff online?  i.e., trying examples as you see them?
<SAM_theman> don't know whats up with my sound
<cwillu> best way to learn 'em
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, What do I need to restart to get the whole thing working? I guess I'll have to mount that mountpoint and restart postfix, right?
<Makaraki> frank23: it also hapends when for exemple I am listening to rhythmbox ans after closing the music player the youtube videos or thevideo google not sound
<gazanfer> cwillu, i removed and reinstalled fluxbox and it worked :)
<SAM_theman> can u just help me on this on to
<cwillu> gazanfer; yay!
<SAM_theman> its about my sound
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: mount /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd
<Stormx2> how do I check what apps are listing to what ports?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cwillu, when I need them I use grep or sed to check them, etc. I sometimes have to write some complicated searches so I just want a quick reference
<frank23> Makaraki: sorry I don't know
<cwillu> The_Isle_of_Mark; no better way to figure out what match(r"(?:foo)bar(baz)", "foobarbaz") actualy does :)
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: sudo invoke-rc.d postfix restart
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cwillu, right
<Ads_> Hello All! ^_^
<UltimateWarrior> I've mounted the shorter string :D -> 'mount /var/run/saslauthd'
<gazanfer> cwillu, now can i remove gnome and everything related to it?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: if you want to use TLS also, you got to have ssl certificates
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cwillu, I use sed for testing mostly...gotta love sed
<o|AhfeeL> hi all
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: thats ok
<cwillu> gazanfer; depends on if you want whatever gnome integration fluxbox has or not
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Not sure what TLS is about. Is SASL enough for plain simple password authentication?
<Makaraki> frank23: well man no problem thanks again becouse azureus is working quite goog
<ahFeel> could someone help me ? i need to create the /dev/tun0 device to set up a VPN
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/600706
<ahFeel> but i don't have any idea of how creating this device :/
<cwillu> ahFeel; look up mktun
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: yes it is, but the passwords travel in 'plain' text over the internet
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Also: What's the big deal about invoke-rc.d? I always run /etc/init.d/service blahblah...
<SAM_theman> thats what i get when i try to play music or my games
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: so blah tcpdump... ethereal etc etc
<ahFeel> cwillu ? a lil more details please ? :)
<gazanfer> cwillu, i dont know what you mean (im total noob), but im pretty sure i will not use anything related to gnome anymore.
<ahFeel> is it a command ?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: it's almost the same
<Makaraki> Hi people I can not listen the audio from the youtube or videogogle after closing an audio player why it hapends?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: invoke-rc.d is the 'official' way
<Wizz_kidd> what are some sources ......i dont have many avalibale applications in my synnaptic
<cwillu> ahFeel; what vpn are you using?  openvpn?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Hmmm... And is it a pain-in-the-@$$ to get TSL working?
<Wizz_kidd> like no gnomebaker etc
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Got it. Let's switch to the official stuff, then!
<ahFeel> ahhh ok cwillu
<ahFeel> i saw in the help
<IdleOne> Wizz_kidd>  wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories
<cwillu> :p
* cwillu knows all :p
<ahFeel> i'll try to go on on that
<ahFeel> =] 
<ahFeel> thank you man
<cwillu> gazanfer; you can try removing it, if things break you should be able to reinstall ubuntu-desktop to fix it
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: depends... it's handy to know things about ssl, certificate authorities etc
<SAM_theman> !soundproblems
<ubotu> soundproblems is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
!lilo:*! Channel hint.... in addition to the various existing channels on web site design and standards, a new group, on #httpcraft, a channel for friendly and knowledgeable assistance to folks putting together web sites. I think they'd like your help in growing a bit. :)
<cwillu> gazanfer; unless you're running on a 300mhz with a 500MB hard drive, it's probably not worth it (imho)
<Rubin> what exactly is the difference between the stock kernel.org kernel and an ubuntu one?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Ok. So I'd have to generate keys and stuff like that? What about client configuration after doing that?
<rob138> what would cause all my repositories being 404 not found?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: but there are lots of howto's on the web about creating a simple self-signed cert
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: eg http://www.akadia.com/services/ssh_test_certificate.html
<Rubin> i need to build a 2.6.16 kernel should i try to patch it with ubuntu?
<Ads_> Hello all, any chance I can fix this keyboard and touchpad lag on my laptop? I've noticed it to be a common problem among first time users such as myself. Sometimes it will be fine then on other times I would need a reboot to stop the jerky mouse movements and key lag. Any help much appreciated.
<cwillu> rob138, paste your sources.list (use the pastebin)
<cwillu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Wizz_kidd> IdleOne, where are the repsositories?
<gazanfer> cwillu, thx again. bye all
<cwillu> Rubin; I believe there are packages in synaptic with the ubuntu patches already applied
<IdleOne> Wizz_kidd>  you need to enable universe and multiverse. follow that link I gave you
<Rubin> cwillu: i need 2.6.16 specifically, and its not in there yet
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Cool. By the way, how can I test the authentication now? I'm familiar with 'telnetting smtps' but I don't have a clue about how I'd authenticate on it...
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: the client doesn't need configuration most of the time. fetchmail won't complain, thunderbird etc users will see a dialog telling them if they want to trust your server
<b33r> how can I install java?
<rob138> where is my sources.list?
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ReadTopicForTime> I'm so psyched for tomorrow's meeting
* cwillu knows something less than all :p
<b33r> ty
<IdleOne> rob> /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> rob138> > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: fetchmail?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: ow no
<silvaran> Rubin: There was a wiki post on digg awhile back on compiling your own kernel (with or without ubuntu patches--I'm afraid you're going to have to go without), I'll see if I can find it.
<cwillu> IdleOne; gotta love it when completion requires more keypresses than just typing the thing in the first place :)
<rob138> cwillu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10147
<IdleOne> lol yeah
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: erhm... using a mail client and configuring smtp server with a login is the most simple i guess
<jdmpike2> hello
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, I think I'll just set up something like that, thanks.
<felix_> hi, i am searching for the command to run Open Office writer in terminal ? can someone help
<Rubin> silvaran: i know how to do it, with. just curious if i need to keep anything in mind when going without
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: on the cli... i used to use esmtp
<slynux> hey I need install the  libqt-mt.so.3 library
<LucasArruda> People, is there a way to install Dapper Drake from a LiveCD with a ISO on a ReiserFS?
<jdmpike2> when is Dapper RC going to be released?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Last, but not least... I'm having some weird behaviour with qpopper/inetutils-inetd. It just becomes unavailable after a while, then I have to restart inetd. Any suggestion?
<cwillu> rob138; are all the repositories giving 404's, or just some/most?
<mikeo1> hmmm
<silvaran> Rubin: Well you're going to lose stuff like linux-restricted-modules (including the nvidia stuff) which you'll need to add back on yourself if you have an nvidia card... if you're using ndiswrapper you're also going to have to compile it yourself (for the ndiswrapper module).
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: no, i never used qpopper
<cwillu> rob138; next, do you use a proxy?
<felix_> How cna i run Oowriter from console ?
<Kyral> felix_, oowriter?
<silvaran> Rubin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=0d310eadb229405b090ab3fab7090ab7&t=56835 lists some of the gotchas.
<Rubin> thanks
<rob138> some/most, i am also cannot connect to gaim, and had to ping irc.freenode.net before connecting to irc, i think there is something wrong with my computer figuring out adresses
<felix_> doesnt work :\
<cwillu> rob138; finally, can you enter any of the url's in firefox and have them show up?
<felix_> command not found
<slynux> Hi b33r, I can help you step by step
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10148
<rob138> i am on a wireless router (not sure about proxy)
<Kyral> felix_, uhh, go to Menu Editor and find out what command the Menu Entry is runnign?
<judgen> haha i just tried to install ksirc from dappers repo and now im apperantly upgrading the entire system =P
<cwillu> rob138; paste the output of "host -v archive.ubuntu.com"
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: without TLS(encryption) dont use the TLS section from main.cf, and dont use smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes
<cwillu> also, what model/type of router is it?
<slynux> How I can refresh the Ubuntu Bredzy to Dapper, I can't
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Thanks a lot!
<firstent> !c
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, firstent
<rob138> cwillu, what part of it?
<firstent> !c++
<cwillu> the whole thing
<cwillu> paste bin it
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Do you suggest anything to replace qpopper?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: when using tls, be sure tlsmgr is uncommented at the bottom of /etc/postfix/master.cf (no problem :)
<Ads_> people, any chance I can fix this keyboard and touchpad lag on my laptop? I've noticed it to be a common problem among first time users such as myself. Sometimes it will be fine then on other times I would need a reboot to stop the jerky mouse movements and key lag. Any help much appreciated.
<judgen> slynux: just rename every instance of breezy to dapper in the sources.list and then type "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<silvaran> slynux: Followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cwillu> Ads_; firefox open?
<Wizz_kidd> why isnt Opera in any repsotitory
<judgen> Wizz_kidd: it is
<Ads_> yes cwillu
<Wizz_kidd> what one
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: i dont know, if you want to use /var/spool/mail to collect incoming mail in mbox and just have some users who pop it from there...
<stoat> anyone know how I can get my rtl8180 wlan card going on a PPC laptop?
<cwillu> Ads_; check how much vm and resident its using (top in a terminal)
<rob138> cwillu, i can get the repositories if i first ping them in the terminal, as with most sites,
<silvaran> !tell Wizz_kidd about opera
<Ads_> ok cwillu
<cwillu> rob138; I really need to see the host -v archive.ubuntu.com :)
<rob138> sure, one sec
<slynux> I did this but I had Erros
<cwillu> rob138; and what brand of router is it?  :)
<Wizz_kidd>  opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<cwillu> pay attention dammit :p
<Wizz_kidd> thoght u saiud it was in the repos
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: i use Cyrus IMAPd for imap access most of the time, also for virtual hosting, with accounts that don't exist in /etc/passwd
<silvaran> cwillu: ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: but cyrus is also a @# in the #@% for the first time
<cwillu> Ads_; if it's more than 200Mb virtual or so, and things get immediately better when you "pkill firefox" from a terminal (which kills it)
<rob138> cwillu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10149
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Yeah, I wouldn't like to concern about Maildir and all that stuff... Just something that offers POP3 to the regular mbox thing.
<cwillu> rob138; thx
<cwillu> rob138; one sec
<Ads_> cwilli thats fine, it does it any too
<Ads_> anyway*
<Wizz_kidd> how cna i install a .deb file
<judgen> plenet penguin racer rox! =)
<Wizz_kidd> sorry for sounding like a n00b
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: there are lots of pop3 daemons outta there
<silvaran> Wizz_kidd: sudo dpkg -i <pkg>.deb
<cwillu> rob138; it's a problem with your router; it's screwing up the dns resolution just enough to confuse apt-get
<cwillu> !1.0.0.0
<ubotu> 1
<cwillu> bah
<Wizz_kidd> wjat dir will that point 2
<cwillu> who deleted that
<rob138> cwillu, what should i do then?
<cwillu> rob138; what type of router is it?
<silvaran> Wizz_kidd: Current directory.. so cd to where your deb file is (opera-....deb) and do a dpkg -i opera-....deb
<cwillu> I really want to know :)
<silvaran> cwillu: sudo apt-get install nmap :)
<cwillu> lol
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10148
<rob138> cwillu, what should i do then?
<cwillu> and I still am looking for a good solution for override dhcp's dns setting in resolv.conf
<rob138> oops
<Ads_> device ra0 activated but no lights on my wireless card are flashing and its not showing any activity for the network :(
<rob138> cwillu, it is an actiontec
<cwillu> rob138; .... :/
<cwillu> :p
<Wizz_kidd> thanks silvaran
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: http://www.openwall.com/popa3d/ looks nice
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, I'll check them out. Strange... My mail client is asking for the SMTP password (as expected) but the password doesn't match, though I'm SURE it's right. I've just selected the client's option to use the same password it uses for POP3. :'(
<silvaran> cwillu: Can you pass parameters to dhcpcd via the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<cwillu> okay, go into the router configuration page, and look around to figure out what your isp's dns server is
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: syslog
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: invoke-rc.d saslauthd start
<rob138> cwillu, do i need the username/password?
<lechuck_> can anybody tell me what's better: server hosting at /srv or /var ... never had /srv earlier
<cwillu> silvaran; the best I've seen so far is to do an 'up' action to add the data to resolv.conf;  I really don't like that though because if they ever fix it, you'll start getting a huge resolv.conf file
* mikeo1 wonders how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10148
<cwillu> rob138; probably admin|admin or admin|<blank>
<silvaran> Ahhh...
<cafuego> lechuck_: it makes exactly _no_ difference.
<lechuck_> thx
<cwillu> silvaran; I've usually been getting people to just use a static address, but I don't like doing that either
<rob138> cwillu, no luck with those two
<silvaran> cwillu: Yeah, I feel your pain, I was trying to help him out earlier, but couldn't figure anything out...
<stoat> any wifi gurus around?
<James_> hello
<cwillu> silvaran; I know the problem, it's just complicated by the behaviour of dns and dhcp :)
<cwillu> silvaran; his router is mangling the dns packets it passes through, just enough to confuse apt
<Nwallins> so... i was trying to follow some instructions from /. on how to fix the cleartext passwd...  one step was 'sudo passwd base-config' but got error message 'Unknown user base-config'
<tabby_> Does postgresql-8.1.3 need an additional source to install?
<cwillu> silvaran; the major symptom is the warning message you get when you do a 'host <some host name>'
<silvaran> cwillu: Can I see that output?
<jdmpike2> I CAN'T WAIT FOR DAPPER!!!
<cwillu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10149
<soron> Ok, I managed to do something stupid.  I deleted the entire Gnome Panel and now can't figure out how to get it back.
<cwillu> ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.
* Nwallins shits in the trash can, can't wait for diaper
<silvaran> Ahhhh...
<rob138> cwillu i got in!
<Ads_> any link to a decent guide on using ndiswrapper anyone?
* millenium_hand is wanking
<cwillu> yay!  look for a status page;  might end up going through every page on it
<Nwallins> what's the sound of a thousand hands wanking?
<rob138> i'm on the status page, and see two dns servers
<logical_mark> So is XGL ever going to get to the point that it is not a pain in the but to setup?
<silvaran> This room got blue really quick.
<cwillu> rob138; your looking for "dns server" or "name server" or something along thos lines
<jdmpike2> where are things in the trash can actually stored?
<jdmpike2> I need to delete them
<cwillu> logical_mark; -->#ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-xgl
<silvaran> jdmpike2: Right-click, Empty Trash :)
<rob138> cwillu, dns #1 and #2...
<millenium_hand> I dont know what is the sound of a thousand hands wanking
<cwillu> rob138; what are the ip addresses?
<bluesign> hi all, what does eject command do ?
<Nwallins> millenium_hand: it's louder than the sound of one hand clapping
<tabby_> ok i need to upgrade my postgres to 8.1.3 (from 8.0.3). apt-get doesn't recognize that package though
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie,  warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Permission denied
<silvaran> jdmpike2: Seriously, ~/.Trash, but you should be using the trash can icon.
<rob138> 205.171.3.65 and 205.171.2.65
<Eleaf> woaahh
<intelikey> ok i guess i need help with 'alsa'  anyone game ?
<jdmpike2> silvaran, it won't let me delete a few things
<tabby_> is this not compaitble with ubuntu?
<jdmpike2> silvaran, so I am going to cd into it and rm -r
<cwillu> rob138; k, one second, I'm going to see if I can find a better fix than the one I'm about to tell you :)
<Eleaf> rob138, those are my dns servers... o.o
<Nwallins> tabby_: open synaptic, search for postgresql, and see what's available
<logical_mark> cwillu, thanks
<intelikey>    alsamixer returns "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<rob138> heh
<Toma-> is there a wiki for kernel build?
* mikeo1 wonders how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10148
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: adduser postfix sasl
<Nwallins> tabby_: most likely, it hasn't been packaged for ubuntu proper.  there may be a 3rd-party package
<silvaran> Toma-: Try FindPage on the main wiki, there's also a forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=0d310eadb229405b090ab3fab7090ab7&t=56835
<bimberi> Toma-: yep, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Adding user `postfix' to group `sasl'... Done. <- Is that what you wanted?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: yes
<Toma-> thanks bimberi i was looking at this page but thought it was a bit iffy...
<tabby_> okay that's helpful! thanks
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: drwx--x---  2 root     sasl     1024 2006-02-12 18:54 saslauthd
<blrich> can someone help? KDE won't start because it says it can't find the .DCOPserver_myhost file. this is after a bad reboot, so I assumed it was some sort of lock issue - I deleted all the lockfiles I could find, the existing .dcop_myhost file, everything in /tmp, but still it won't work and comes up with the same error at startup. what do i do? I'm in a real bind
<Toma-> i guess ill just use my ownm source step
<Nwallins> tabby_: np
<Ads_> firefox sucks tits :(
<bimberi> Toma-: ah, kk, can only vouch for its existence, not its quality :)
<Toma-> hehe :P
<farous> can some one tell me how would who and w produce that no users are on the system. Then all my sounds were muted and i got a 2 users using the system while only one was and i did not have any terminal opened at the time?
<Nwallins> Ads_: accuweather.com, the website for the forecastfox, will crash firefox if you load the animated radar overhead
<blrich> can anyone help? please?
<Nwallins> Ads_: well, it won't crash immediately, more like a slow death spiral that consumes all your RAM and CPU
<abhorsen> Ok, can anyone help me out here?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Sorry man, what did you mean with that? The saslauthd binary?
<Ads_> nwallins, i see
<Nwallins> Ads_: sorry, just venting my ff frustrations, too :)
<intelikey> blrich the lock file will be in  ~/.kde/
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: no, just to show that to use the saslautd socket, a process has to be in the sasl group
* mikeo1 wonders how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10148
<intelikey> or some sub dir
<Ads_> nwallins, its ok lol
<blrich> intelikey: deleted everything i could find in there too, still has the same error
<silvaran> mikeo1: "Please set the correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script"
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, So if my saslauthd is owned by root.root I'd have to chgrp it to sasl?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: hmmmm
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: wait a moment (getting complicated lalalala :P )
<intelikey> blrich perhaps a 'clean' reboot would find it for you ?
<abhorsen> can someone help me?  I was trying to install second life with their new linux installer, but I am new to Ubuntu, and linux, and I got this error:  2006-03-14T00:17:28Z WARNING: LLDir_Linux not fully implemented!
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Yeah, sorry to ask so much info...
<abhorsen> What does that mean?
<UltimateWarrior> By the way, I've just removed qpopper and installed popa3d. Now POP3 auth also doesn't work. :P
<blrich> intelikey: i would do that, except i can't run 'reboot' from the commandline kdm has provided for me. everytime i try sudo or sudo su it says 'can't lookup yourhost' and it wont work
<Nwallins> hmm, why do i have a user 'irc'?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, By the way, I've just removed qpopper and installed popa3d. Now POP3 auth also doesn't work. :P
<nalioth> Nwallins: are you running an irc server?
<Nwallins> nalioth: no
<Ivaldi> There's alot of traceroute entries showing up in my firestarter events log. should I be concerned?
<Nwallins> nalioth: home folder shows /var/run/ircd
<intelikey> blrich there it the problem 'hostname is not set.'  so  [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]    and reboot the thing from there.
<Toma-> you have an irc server installed
<Nwallins> nalioth: which doesn't exist
<abhorsen> can someone please help?  Im sorry to be a pest, But it seems noone is talkin to me. . .
<Nwallins> Toma-, nalioth: /var/run/ircd doesn't exist
<Toma-> Nwallins: did you install an irc server at some point?
<nalioth> Nwallins: i'm not good at mysteries, perhaps Toma- can help
<blrich> intelikey: ctrl+alt+f1, like, break out of kdm?  how do i set the hostname, it *says* the hostname, it just can't 'look it up' according to the error
<Nwallins> Toma-: maybe.. i'm pretty sure i haven't
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Just rebooted the f machine... Sometimes it just fixes everything! :D
<Toma-> Nwallins: what time/date was it created?
<Nwallins> Toma-: i have a debian box that functions as a server. ubuntu is my desktop
<cwillu> silvaran; /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf has the approriate line commented out
<Nwallins> Toma-: i am looking at /etc/passwd right now
<UNiXWHoRe> hmmm peepz?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: install postfix-doc and look at /usr/share/doc/postfix/SASL_README.gz, i'm gonna quote from there now
<cwillu> silvaran; easy enough to put in the dns server and uncomment to unbreak this, I think
<Nwallins> Toma-: irc's home folder does not exist (/var/run/ircd)
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Ok, installing it...
<Toma-> Nwallins: well the easiest thing to do is just remove the user and go on with your life...
<XpCrash> i know this has nothing to do with linux but does anyone know how to get into the bios on a g3 i mac
<UNiXWHoRe> how do i compile a new kernel under ubuntu? tells me i need qt for xconfig and ncurses for menuconfig
<intelikey> blrich yes "break out of kdm"     get in linux and and [ctrl] +[alt] +[del]  reboot
<Nwallins> Toma-: easy, sure, but I'd like to sleep at night too
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: less /usr/share/doc/postfix/SASL_README.gz
<abhorsen> can somebody pleeeeeeease help me?
<UNiXWHoRe> why arent these packages already installed?
<tonyyarusso> silvaran, mikeo1: I saw that once.  I think it's looking for fonts in the old X (What's that called again?) directory, and can be fixed by placing a symlink to the X.org one.
<bimberi> Nwallins, Toma-: I have an irc user too
<ruzgar> i have a problem with evolutin i cant change the pop ports
<Toma-> Nwallins: what permissions does this user have?
<ruzgar> i cant find that atribute
<Nwallins> bimberi: but no irc server/daemon installed?
<Toma-> or what groups is it in?
<bimberi> Nwallins: never
<blrich> intelikey: got it, i'll try that
<ruzgar> can anyone help me?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: erhm.. :| it's not in there... i'm searching for a dpkg-override like command
<intelikey> abhorsen that warning you posted just means that that particular function will not be used.
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: is your /var/run/saslauthd really root:root?
<bimberi> Nwallins: haven't even run an irc client on that machine
<Toma-> cool, i have an irc user aswell
<Nwallins> Toma-: uid = 39   i guess it's setup by the installer?      no groups, btw
<abhorsen> I got a warning for something, odd
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Oh no, I was talking about `whereis saslauthd`
<Nwallins> Toma-: i guess the mystery is solved ;)
<Toma-> Nwallins: well no need to worry. no groups generally means no permissions
<silvaran> Nwallins: If it makes you feel any better, I have that user too... I wouldn't worry about it.
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Sorry! `which saslauthd`
* Nwallins can sleep at night
<intelikey> other than the lldlinux one abhorsen ?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: what permissions does /var/run/saslauthd have?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Let me see...
<Nwallins> the thought of some script kiddie using my box and pipe for a irc warez server...   :/
<cwillu> rob138; are you getting any of my messages in the other chat
<Toma-> sif a script kiddie could break a linux box
<UNiXWHoRe> somebody help me please, i need to get qt-devel or ncurses-devel, so i can configure and compile a new kernel...
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, drwx--x---  2 root sasl 136 2006-03-13 21:31 /var/run/saslauthd/
<rob138> cwillu, no did you get mine?
<bimberi> Nwallins: looks like it comes with the default install
<abhorsen> Im sorry, Im slow, I have no freakin Idea what I am doing intelikey
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: oh thats ok
<cwillu> rob138; yep :)
<rob138> try again
<cwillu> rob138; I wrote like 30 lines of instructions :)
<rob138> i was disconnected
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: just try to send some mail :)
<rob138> sorry
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Ok! :)
<cwillu> rob138; I take it you're not seeing them still :p
<abhorsen> all I did was run the program, and the last thing in the log was that.  What it means, no clue.
<cwillu> rob138; how did you end up fixing it?
<rob138> yeah do i need to turn them on in xirc?
<abhorsen> I just want it to work!!!
<Nwallins> Toma-: i am part of a hosting cooperative..  a hole in Drupal allowed an italian warez group to use our main debian box to serve movies
<Toma-> what the heck is drupal?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: nonetheless i recommend reading some docs about what you're doing now, so you understand all of it... that's a good thing
<Nwallins> Toma-: CMS for php
<Makura> Is it possible to use remote desktop between a computer using Linux and a computer using Windows?
<intelikey> UNiXWHoRe if you don't even know how to install a devel package why are you compiling a kernel ?    but at any rate,   use  apt-cache search <package>  to find the full package name you are trying to get and then   sudo apt-get install <package>
<silvaran> Makura: yup, vnc or rdp
<rob138> well i first went to networking from administration in gnome, and saw that one of the dns servers was not one of the two i mentioned, in fact it was an old one from another wireless connection, so i changed that, but it didnt seem to do me any help, so i edited resolv.conf and saw the same results as networking, so i again changed it, and now everything is working perfectly
<Toma-> Nwallins: i see.
<Makura> silvaran: Awesome, I didn't know VNC worked for Linux.  Thanks.
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Sure! Just to let you know, sendimg mail succeeded, but now POP3 sucked! :P
<mettallicat> hey dudes ... i'm wondering why i've this error
<cwillu> rob138; okay, that's the root cause :)
<mettallicat> root@aragon:/etc/X11# nano xorg.conf
<mettallicat> Error opening terminal: gnome.
<Toma-> anyone know what Timer Frequency is in the kernel options? ive got 100, 250 and 1000 mhz...
<cwillu> rob138; your problem however will now be that resolv.conf gets overwritten by dhcpd everytime it renews the lease :)
<mettallicat> i'm trying to do something by ssh
<rob138> oh thats not good
<rob138> heh
<cwillu> lol
<Nwallins> Toma-: watching that go down taught me about the perils of complacency
<UNiXWHoRe> intelikey: i know how to download it, i was just wondering if a package for it already exists on ubuntu, or if i need to compile it from source, and if i will be missing any more trivial packages after that...
<silvaran> 100 = low latency, 1000 = high throughput, 250 = somewhere in between :)
<brenner> is there a specific package that fixes the password flaw?  i'm on dialup and would like to try and minimise the amount od d/loading i need to do (updates are currently ~65mb)
<rob138> is there a fix?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: w00t, i dont know that pop3 thing, but im sure there will be info in syslog or you need to do some configuratin
<abhorsen> Just got a different error: LLErrorStream::crashOnError() failed to get mutex for log
<brenner> s/od/of
<cwillu> rob138; /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<mettallicat> i've tried forums but no solve for that
<cwillu> rob138;  there's a line
<Toma-> silvaran: i see. i just enabled preempt, so should i go the whole she-bang and go 100?
<UNiXWHoRe> intelikey: i just dont understand why these packages werent installed initially, you need those to compile pretty much anything...
<cwillu> rob138; prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Hmmm, I've just found the problem while grepping for popa3d in syslog... Bad file permissions... :( (sorry!)
<rob138> that line is #'d
<cwillu> rob138; uncomment it and change 127.0.0.1 to your dns server
<UNiXWHoRe> ubuntu is very nice and smooth, but its missing a LOT of key packages...
<cwillu> yep, it'll override what the dhcp client passes you
<bimberi> brenner: the updates to passwd and base-config are the ones
<bluefoxicy> http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/  Is anyone else offered a free ipod nano?!
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: syslog rocks :)
<bluefoxicy> >:|
<cwillu> then if-down eth0 and if-up eth0, and see if everything still works
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Sure!
<Wizz_kidd> why is it saying my mp3 files are not audio streams
<rob138> cwillu, is there a better way to do that? (i am on wlan0 btw)
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Which packages do you miss?
<brenner> bimberi: thanks
<cwillu> rob138; host archive.ubuntu.com should not give you any warnings
<bimberi> brenner: np :)
<cwillu> rob138; it doesn't replace the entry, it just adds the hard coded one in front
<abhorsen> INTELIKEY, ARE YOU THERE?
<cwillu> so if it can't find that dns server, it'll fail over to whichever the dhcp provides
<intelikey> UNiXWHoRe pardon my saying so, but you prove that you don't know by the question you just asked.   if apt-cache finds it it is a ubuntu package.  and the reason that 'not all devel' packages (any really) are installed is because the base install would be over 6g
<Toma-> bluefoxicy: i get some crappy advert *updated his hosts file*
<Knorrie> abhorsen: guess he's awake now :D
<rob138> but what will happen in four days, when i am going to be on a different wireless router?
<cwillu> rob138; it's better than my usual fix (using a static address :)
<abhorsen> WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: you know about tail -f?
<UNiXWHoRe> intelikey: it doesnt, and please stop being an ass
<brenner> hehe
<Knorrie> abhorsen: press caps lock please
<bluefoxicy> Toma-:  doesn't that violate sf.net policy
<abhorsen> Sorry
<cwillu> rob138; you could try playing around with the network-locations stuff, but I haven't played with that before
<bluefoxicy> toma also wtf anjuta 2.0 is awesome look at the screenshats.
<cwillu> rob138; the prepend line shouldn't break other providers
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Sure, that's a handy one!
<Knorrie> abhorsen: nice :)
<Wizz_kidd> what package do i need ot get my mp3 fiels to work
<cwillu> it just uses it first if its available, otherwise it'll use the dhcp provded one
<Toma-> bluefoxicy: they might have been hacked
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Do you know about 'grep -v' :)
<silvaran> !tell Wizz_kidd about mp3
<UNiXWHoRe> intelikey: and these BASIC devel packages are installed by default with pretty much any linux distro ou there, and i havent see any go over 1.5/2 gig
<intelikey> abhorsen you have build-essential installed ?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: sure
<abhorsen> Unless it came with Kubuntu, I dont have it.
<rob138> cwillu, Oh okay, i gotcha, should i bother using wifi-radar?
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: qt-devel and ncurses-devel
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, That's another precious tool sometimes...
<bluefoxicy> Toma-:  doubtful.
<abhorsen> *Ubuntu*
<brenner> Wizz_kidd: mp3 fiels?
<intelikey> devel packages are default install in what distro ?
<cwillu> rob138; sorry, I don't know anything about that
<Toma-> bluefoxicy: well email them
<cwillu> rob138; my laptop doesn't like ubuntu :)
<Toma-> intelikey: sourcemage :D
<Knorrie> intelikey: gentoo? :)
<UNiXWHoRe> intelikey: any that lets you choose development packages
<cwillu> (hardware problems that windows copes with better)
<rob138> mine barely does
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, I'm not sure, but have you added 'universe' and 'multiverse' to your '-src' entries in sources.list?
<intelikey> lol Toma-
<akcom> how would I restart inetd (I need to enable tftpd, which I just installed).  i tried /etc/init.d/inetd restart and it said inetd was not found
<abhorsen> what is build-essential?
<rob138> how do i turn on private messages in XIRC
<akcom> abhorsen, it is used for compiling applications
<nalioth> !info build-essental
<intelikey> but "lets you choose" hardly qualifies as default anyway.
<akcom> includes gcc, g++ etc
<Kyral> abhorsen, the GCC compiler and its friends
<cwillu> akcom;  try a locate inet to see where it might be
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: nope, where is that sources.list?
<cwillu> akcom;  locate inetd that is
<abhorsen> does it come with ubuntu, or do I have to get it online?
<abhorsen> Im such a noob
<brenner> rob: you need to register with nickserv
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<rob138> i am registered...
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Man... Many many thanks for the great help. Now I have got something to study, the whole sasl process... I just need to know what we just did! :o)
<bimberi> abhorsen: build-essential is on the CD, just not installed by default
<UNiXWHoRe> intelikey: as i said before, stop being an ass, please
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Knorrie> abhorsen: if possible *always* use official ubuntu packages
<UNiXWHoRe> intelikey: i asked for help, not flames...
<intelikey> abhorsen in a terminal type    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarriorL thanks m8
<silvaran> mikebot: Make sure the options column of /etc/fstab has "ro,umask=0222" for your ntfs entry.
<cwillu> rob138; can you see me?
<brenner> rob138: is the person your pm'ing registered too?
<MeetThaFocker> Hi, can anyone tell me how to fix the password problem in ubuntu Breezy?  There is a file that actually has the root password listed, should I delete the file or just delete the password entry?
* silvaran sees cwillu
<silvaran> There he is!
<mikebot> silvaran, i haven't edited fstab at all...do i need to do that?
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: i spend some hours to get this thing working, so i m happy i can help you
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, You could try adding 'universe multiverse' right after 'main restricted' to your 'deb-src' entries and run 'sudo aptitude update' and then 'aptitude search packages-you-want'.
<intelikey> UNiXWHoRe if the little bit of light i gave caused flames  Stop hagnifying it.
<silvaran> mikebot: TO keep the ro,umask=0222 settings between mounts, yes.
<judgen> Where can i find the cool graphical tool for configuring ATI Remote wonder remotes found in distros like geekbox
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, I understand that feeling. ;)
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: sasl is not very well documented
<wbarnes> can someone explain what purpose initrd serves
<abhorsen> It is installing now
<Knorrie> UltimateWarrior: the postfix docs (also on www.postfix.org) are reallly good
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Yeah, you were right when you sais it was complicated.
<silvaran> wbarnes: It's a miniature filesystem-in-a-file to serve as a launchpad for booting the system.  abbreviation for "initial ramdisk"
<bimberi> MeetThaFocker: a fix has been released if you are up to date with updates.  The fixed packages are base-config and passwd
<abhorsen> In terminal, it says its done, what now?
<UltimateWarrior> Knorrie, Agreed. I just wanted to make sure I would install the whole thing in Ubuntu-way. :)
<intelikey> wbarnes yes.  it provides the kernel with ext#fs support and you can not boot without it.
<balu1> anyone here ever run a 3dfx voodoo card?
<MeetThaFocker> bimberi Ok thanx
<cafuego> Only a voodoo2
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Keep in mind that sometimes package names aren't written like you'd expect. Make sure you try a few variations if you don't find them at the first time.
<UNiXWHoRe> intelikey: please tell me why whenever someone asks for help in this so-called linux "community", hes called a newbie or flamed... i mean this is a fairly new linux distro, and i recompiled kernels countless times on RH, Slack, and Mandrake, i know how to do it, i just dont get why this distro seems so windows wannabe, hiding everything you need or want from linux..
<mikebot> silvaran, i still can't access it
<wbarnes> silvaran: why can't the kernel just boot directly.  both kernel and initrd are pointing to same device .... so it seems both should be able to access?
<cafuego> if you have either of those, trash it and go buy a cheap nvidia card
<cafuego> it'll 1) work and 2) be about 1000% faster
<balu1> hmm nah.. any 3dfx voodoo3s??? (2000 if possible)
<mikebot> silvaran, right now it is this in ftasb: /dev/hdb5       /media/f:ntfs     ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,umask=0222        0       0
<Protocol1> cafuego, holy cow voodoo cards are pretty old.....
<cafuego> Protocol1: only a decade or so ;-)
<Protocol1> i remember having one back in 97
<NCLife> to get for example a realplayer movie to work, i need the w32codecs installed right? to install them is the guide given at wiki still up to date?
<silvaran> wbarnes: It can... but to make things as general as possible, core drivers (for scsi, ide, etc.) are put in the initrd.  Then it grabs that initrd on bootup (using very simple disk access code), and loads whatever it needs from the initrd to access the rest of the system.  It's a conservative approach to the chicken-and-egg problem of needing a hard disk driver off a hard disk to access a hard disk :)
<abhorsen> What now, it still wont install, and in terminal, I did what you said.
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, The Ubuntu-way-of-life tries to get the best out of the abstraction layers the distro implements. This is vital for administration purposes.
<Protocol1> so April 20th is the launch date for dapper?
<dcode> I just bought this Intel SRCS28X serial ATA raid controller to drop in my ubuntu file server, and I found that the card doesn't fit in my PCI slot.  The card is PCI-X but backwards compatitable with 32-bit PCI
<brenner> NCLife: w32codecs don't cover realmedia files iirc
<rukuartic> !seen Seveas
<ubotu> seveas is currently on #ubuntu+1 (49m 53s) #ubuntu-offtopic (49m 53s) #ubuntu (49m 53s)
<ssam> Protocol1, yes, if its not delayed (we'll find out tomorrow)
<dcode> my friend told me that it works in older PCI slots if you turn it around...is that true?
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Slackware is great, and it's surely the best distro to do things 'by hand'. Ubuntu tries to abstract many things to make everything more scalable, upgradable, etc.
<mikebot> hrm
<mikebot> can someone help me: i unmounted then remounted an ntfs partition, and now i can't access it..
<dcode> I think it would fit
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: at the cost of flexibility...
<brenner> mikebot: weren't you having this problem yesterday?
<Protocol1> ssam, i see
<intelikey> UNiXWHoRe i can't answer that.  i neither coded nor packaged any part of ubuntu,  i agree completely that it is a windows wanabeee   the answer i got on that was that it is made for the windows users first step into linux.   as to being called .... or flamed    if you stop wareing your feelings on your shirt sleve, people wont destrub them near as much.
<Protocol1> cool
<mikebot> brenner, yeah, it was never resolved
<ssam> Protocol1, mark shuttleworth has suggested a 6week delay to get everything highly polished
<brenner> mikebot: pastebin /etc/fstab
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, It's not 'Windows-like' though, since it keeps everything open and it's not so difficult to understand how things work.
<mikebot> brenner, okay
<MeetThaFocker> UltimateWarrior, as a newbie that i am, how would u compare ubuntu with say, Mandriva? I have both distros installed now.  Which is more "newb friendly?"  Mandrivia seems to be slightly moreso to me
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Protocol1> ssam, thats ok.....the more stable the better
<silvaran> Shoot what's the name of that vnc viewer for gnome?  vino or something?
<NCLife> brenner, uh. is it impossible to watch them on ubuntu then?
<abhorsen> Is this the last thing that is supposed to be displayed? Setting up build-essential (11.1) ...
<rukuartic> Does anyone know about #shadowserver and SoBe-?
<mikebot> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10152
<ssam> Protocol1, indeed, and the adventurous can help do the final testing, there shouldnt be any serious bugs left by april
<intelikey> abhorsen yeah
<shiv> how do I know which version of gnome do I have?
<dcode> can someone help me?  Is it possible to get a PCI-X card into a PCI slot by turning it around?
<dcode> (and it works)
<shiv> I got it
<brenner> NCLife: no.  you just need to install realplayer
<Protocol1> yeah
<abhorsen> then now what do I do?
<rukuartic> dcode: Probably a bad idea :P
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: I still wish a future release would include development packages, maybe not install them by default, but at least include them...
<UltimateWarrior> MeetThaFocker, I think everybody has a distro that fits best their needs and that's a very personal choice. I haven't tried Mandriva yet, so I couldn't try to comment on it. But I really think Ubuntu is a great distro for beginners, all of my family (all ages) use it at home.
<dcode> :-(
<Knorrie> rukuartic: sounds like botnets and so
<mikebot> brenner, now here's the thing...it's hdb5 that i can't access..and yesterday it worked, but i wanted to change the name from hdb5 to f:ntfs, so i unmounted it from hdb5 and mounted it on f:ntfs
<brenner> NCLife: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Toma-> if i build a kernel for k8, will i break my 32-bit system?
<dcode> why doesn't anything ever work out for me :'-(
<mikebot> brenner, and now it says i can't access it
<UNiXWHoRe> I mean, its pretty complete, but it's not linux if its not customizable...
<rukuartic> Knorrie: Yea... Can you answer a few questions for me? No, its not about getting back :P
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, So you couldn't find the packages even after adding 'universe multiverse'?
<MeetThaFocker> UltimateWarrior, Well I suggest trying Mandriva.  I really like it, and it gives you the choice of Gnomne or KDE or Xfce or others
<NCLife> brenner, okay. So, ill install the w32codecs anyway in case i need them later. Is the faq provided at the wiki reliable?
<dcode> thnx rukuartic
<brenner> mikebot: did you create /media/f:ntfs ?
<engla> with gnome/metacity, is there a way to create a "temporary workspace" on-the-go.. like you press some magic combo and you make a fifth workspace, even if you use 4 by default
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: didnt check yet, just added it, was busy talking... :)
<mikebot> brenner, yeah
<brenner> NCLife: yes.  it's the official wiki
<silvaran> UNiXWHoRe: apt-cache stats... I've almost 24,000 packages available.
<engla> I don't want it to stay until next login
<abhorsen> intelikey: what do I do next?
<mikebot> brenner, and when i mounted it on that, i got the fodler on my desktop..but when i try to open it i get the error:
<NCLife> brenner, thanks!
<UltimateWarrior> MeetThaFocker, Ubuntu also gives you that choice. You can easily get a complete KDE or Xfce solution by installing the 'kubuntu-desktop' or 'xubuntu-desktop'.
<intelikey> try what ever you were trying that brought us to that point,  again    abhorsen  :)
<mikebot> brenner, The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "f:ntfs".
<MeetThaFocker> UltimateWarrior, yeah but I am on dial-up and am not downloading KDE, which is probably 100 or more MBs
<abhorsen> I did, no change, unfortunatly
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Please try it, I'm almost sure you'll find them! :)
<Knorrie> rukuartic: i read some article about an irc conversation with a teenager involved in running botnets some days ago
<Wizz_kidd> how do you install .deb again :P
<UNiXWHoRe> okay synaptic is downloading new package info now...
<MeetThaFocker> Of course, I do have KDE 3.5 on a DVD but have no idea how to compile and install it
<silvaran> Wizz_kidd: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<brenner> mikebot: well, the fstab options are ok
<Wizz_kidd> thanks again :p
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: seems to work, thanks again man...
<abhorsen> 2006-03-14T00:52:18Z WARNING: LLDir_Linux not fully implemented!
<abhorsen> 2006-03-14T00:52:18Z INFO: QUEUED THREAD STARTING
<abhorsen> 2006-03-14T00:52:18Z INFO: QUEUED THREAD STARTING
<abhorsen> 2006-03-14T00:52:18Z INFO: QUEUED THREAD STARTING
<MeetThaFocker> Mandriva comes with KDE and Gnome on the CD
<brenner> mikebot: do you get that when you dbl-click on the icon?
<shiv> how do i upgrade to gnome 2.14? is it advisable?
<fiendskull9> hello
<mikebot> brenner, yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell abhorsen about paste
<fiendskull9> where is the install path to gaim located?
<nalioth> shiv: join #ubuntu+1 to discuss gnome 2.14
<UltimateWarrior> MeetThaFocker, Got it. I must admit I only switched to Ubuntu after getting my ADSL connection. Before that I had to compile my winmodem drivers by hand and used Slackware. But you can also get the Kubuntu CD, which provides KDE.
<Toma-> Ive got a 64-bit cpu on a 32bit system, if i build a kernel with K8/64bit processor family, will it break my 32bit system?
<abhorsen> sorry, wont happen again
<MeetThaFocker> Man its been years since I have been on IRC, this is the first channel I came to tonight that people were actually TALKING
<intelikey> abhorsen one line pastes are tolerated very well here    but do not flood.
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, No problem, man!
<abhorsen> like I said, wont happen again
<fiendskull9> where is the install path to gaim?
<MeetThaFocker> UltimateWarrior, I am on dial-up and 14.4K at that.  Why? because I am not paying Linuxant.com for the "full version" of my drivers...I wish I could find a hack.
<engla> MeetThaFocker: you'll find that there is too much talk here, it moves too fast
<bimberi> engla: not that i know of, but you add more new workspaces by right-clicking on the switcher applet and selecting Preferences, Number of Workspaces
<fiendskull9> please send answer to my question through pm
<silvaran> MeetThaFocker: Same here, I just joined yesterday after a 5-6 year hiatus :)
<fiendskull9> agaqin
<fiendskull9> q is
<abhorsen> what now, intelikey?
<Toma-> MeetThaFocker: why not? did linux cost too much to buy? :)
<fiendskull9> where is the install path to gaim located?
<UltimateWarrior> MeetThaFocker, Have you tried the Smartlink drivers? Those were the best drivers I could find when I had to struggle with my now-disabled winmodem!
<engla> bimberi: of course. I'd like a solution with some flow.. guess I need a cooler wm than metacity for that
<brenner> mikebot: can you access it thru terminal?
<^Odd^> whats the command to set up lm-sensors for the first time?
<intelikey> abhorsen what do you mean what now ?   i didn't see any error message ?
<NCLife> mh, got another question. Im experiencing jerky dvd playback. I've already enabled the DMA transfer, is there another thing i could do to avoid this?
<silvaran> fiendskull9: dpkg -L gaim will list files.
<MeetThaFocker> UltimateWarrior, no I have not, do they work with Conexant HCF winmodems?
<bimberi> engla: kk
<engla> Still for me, it's dissapointing that workspaces in os x > workspaces in gnome
<bpuccio> what's do I have to delete in .evolution to get rid of the IMAP cache, but not clobber all my settings, filters, etc?
<abhorsen> It was the same error message
<mikebot> brenner, do i just cd /media/f:ntfs?
<intelikey> abhorsen notice     warning != error
<brenner> mikebot: yes
<UNiXWHoRe> hehehe
<abhorsen> LLDir_Linux not fully implemented!
<MeetThaFocker> Toma, I don't agree with forcing people to pay for hardware they ALREADY own.  that's what linuxant does.
<OmegaAlpha> hello all, i was wondering is someone knew of a data recovery program to use from a partition screwup
<intelikey> abhorsen that is a warning, not an error.
<Toma-> MeetThaFocker: theyre giving you support for a devious peice of hardware. reverse engineering something like a winmodem is no easy task. throwing them a little bit of money isnt evil.
<abhorsen> then what does it mean, it still isnt installed, is it?
<mikebot> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10153
<MeetThaFocker> Toma, yeah but if there is an alternative to their driver, I will gladly resist giving up my money.
<silvaran> Toma-: I suspect it's more of a personal preference than an ethical dilemma... paying one company to make up for another company's shortcomings.
<UltimateWarrior> MeetThaFocker, That's one of the modems I have had in the past and I can't remember it right, but I think it's worth a try!
<^Odd^> anyone know what the configure command to set up lm-sensors
<MeetThaFocker> UltimateWarrior, have a link?
<intelikey> abhorsen it's telling you that that function is not going to be used.     i have no idea what the function will or wont do but the program should work.
<UltimateWarrior> MeetThaFocker, Just a minute and I'll see if I can find some useful information from my past experiences!
<Toma-> hmm k. anyway, who would wanna support linux anyway.
<MeetThaFocker> Toma, I would think designing and developing KDE is no easy task, yet I don't see them setting up a paypal account on their website
<Toma-> MeetThaFocker: they still make a pretty penny.
<intelikey> abhorsen in linux   no error    generally means  no error.
<abhorsen> well, The program has not launched, is there something i have to do to make the program RUN?
<abhorsen> Im sorry, Im used to the windows point and click
<intelikey> abhorsen probably  what program are you installing there ?
<mikebot> brenner, any idea?
<seren> anyone know when flight-5 kubuntu iso will be released?
<blrich> can anyone help? having trouble starting kde because of ICE/DCOP not working. there's something wrong with my host. I can't even sudo on the command line, because it says 'cannot lookup <myhostname> - loclahost via gethostbyname()'
<abhorsen> it is just a game, but Ive been having problems installing a number of programs.
<abhorsen> it is called second life
<brenner> mikebot: ls -l /media | grep ntfs
<intelikey> abhorsen and did you follow the instruvtions provided by it's author ?
<mikebot> brenner, dr-x------  1 root root 28672 2006-03-12 15:48 f:ntfs
<blrich> my host seems to be r00ted but this is all after a bad reset, so i don't know what could have happened.
<techrush> not to but in here as im not all that familiar with your problem abhorsen but i believe second life for linux is still in alpha stages
<nickrud> blrich, your hostname doesn't match what's in /etc/hosts ; type  hostname && cat /etc/hostname | head -1
<abhorsen> It is, but Ive had errors and problems with a number of programs, such ass WINE and others
<intelikey> abhorsen if it was a source package (file.tar.gz)  look for any files in the unpacked directory that are all caps.   README  INSTALL ...
<brenner> mikebot: you should be able to read it.  i don't know to be honest.  you stumped me.
<UNiXWHoRe> bleh
<UltimateWarrior> Does anyone know if the '/notice' irc command is client or server based?
<Toma-> hmmm. do i need to build this kernel with initrd or no initrd? that is the question...
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: doesnt work
<UNiXWHoRe> apt-cache stats still gives me only about 1500 packages
<mikebot> brenner, heh okay
<brenner> could someone help mikebot access his ntfs partition?  his ftsab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10152.  his error is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10153
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Damn, I wanted to leave a note for MeetThaFocker
<mikebot> brenner, ah thank oyu
<blrich> nickrud: it comes out as richcorp localhost richcorp
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: mind sending me a copy of your sources.list?
<nickrud> blrich, how about pasting just the first line of /etc/hosts
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: im starting to think it might be broken
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Just a second!
<FlannelKing> UltimateWarrior: you can leave him a message via MemoServ
<Toma-> UNiXWHoRe: what are you looking for?
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Does anyone know of a good app for breezy for converting dvd rips into avis or mpegs?
<UltimateWarrior> FlannelKing, Hmmm... Thanks!
<abhorsen> forget second life.  I need help installing WINE
<UNiXWHoRe> Toma-: ncurses-devel and qt-devel
<blrich> nickrud: the thing was, this problem was happening before when my /etc/hosts was 127.0.0.1 loclahost, 127.0.1.1 richcorp.richcorp.localhost richcorp. so i got rid of the second entry, fixed things up, this is still happening tho
<abhorsen> Can you help me with that?
<Toma-> djs_2_6: acidrip does it for me
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Please pvt msg me.
<Toma-> UNiXWHoRe: i just installed "ncurses-dev"
<Toma-> for qt, i imagine its qt-dev
<djs_2_6> Toma- - Does that work with already ripped dvd files?
<Toma-> djs_2_6: nope
<mwe> how can you know what package a specific file belongs to?
<Toma-> djs_2_6: like, vobs?
<UNiXWHoRe> Toma-: except synaptic or apt doesnt find it...
<djs_2_6> Toma- - Yep
<Toma-> quirky
<nickrud> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost richcorp <--- make it look something like that blrich
<Toma-> !info ncurses-dev
<Toma-> whaaat
<nickrud> info libncurses5-dev
<nickrud> 1info libncurses5-dev
<Unity> lol
<brenner> mikebot: you *could* try and change the fstab option to just: umask=0222
<Toma-> !info libncurses-dev
<nickrud> !info libncurses5-dev
<Unity> you ok there nickrud ?
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: (Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 5.4-9ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 1218 kB, Installed size: 5656 kB
<brenner> mikebot: that's what the starter guide in the help menu says to use
<Toma-> ahh :/ thx nickrud
<bimberi> hoo-ray!
<nickrud> I dropped my cigarette, and paniced
<mikebot> brenner, okay, i'll try that
<Toma-> ahh well
<Toma-> bbl
<^Odd^> so does anyone know what the command to configure lm-sensors is?
<Kyral> sensors-detect
<mikebot> brenner, so tak away fmask and dmask?
<Toma-> ^Odd^: sensors-detect
<djs_2_6> Anyone else know of a good app for breezy for converting dvd rips into avis or mpegs?
<beppe> salve a tutte......sono nuovo....ma credo di essere nel posto sbagliato
<noce_br> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abhorsen> can you help me install WINE intelikey?  You have been very helpful so far
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: crap, server doesnt accept privates unless registered
<Toma-> djs_2_6: anything that uses mencoder will do
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Damn!
<mikebot> brenner, same error...it may have somethign to do witht he fact that i partioned this in windows using partition magic?
<beppe> ok....... sorry........
<intelikey> abhorsen sudo apt-get install wine
<tomypreach> hi all -
<noce_br> djs_2_6: try dvdrip for ripping dvds into avis
<brenner> mikebot: everything except umask=0222
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Let's see what happens if I...
<intelikey> abhorsen it's in the repos
<tomypreach> i need a divx player ? do any of you know a good one ?
<raph> vlc
<djs_2_6> noce_br - Thanks, but I already have some ripped dvds that I need to convert...
<mikebot> brenner, ah okay
<noce_br> djs_2_6: ripped into what? .vob files?
<bimberi> !tell abhorsen about wine
<djs_2_6> noce_br - Yep
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: ill try and ctcp you my e-mail adress, hold on...
<tomypreach> is there an installer for it ? :-(
<mikebot> brenner, same error...all i'm doing is saving fstab then trying to open it again--i don't have to restart or anything, right?
<blrich> nickrud: should i do the same for the second line with the 192.168.0.2 ip?
<tomypreach> hey mike
<brenner> mikebot: you have to remount!
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, I'm trying to DCC chat you... Did you get any request?
<brenner> mikebot: sudo mount -a
<UNiXWHoRe> got it?
<intelikey> abhorsen  wine-doc - Windows Emulator (Documentation)     wine-utils - Windows Emulator (Utilities)     wine-doc - Windows Emulator (Documentation)     winesetuptk - Windows Emulator (Configuration and Setup Tool)   <--- they are all in the repos.
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: nope
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, nope. :(
<PuppiesOnAcid> The proprietary nVidia drivers are the nvidia-glx, correct?
<UNiXWHoRe> bleh
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Do you have ICQ?
<mikebot> brenner, ahhh
<tomypreach> bababooey ?
<mikebot> brenner, okay, let me try
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: nope, msn
<UNiXWHoRe> ironic, isnt it?
<sadok> wassup?
<nickrud> blrich, I don't know, I've just seen your error before. I run from real network problems
<UNiXWHoRe> lol
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Hmmm... Yahoo! Messenger? :)
<Wizz_kidd> wtf lol my bad one more time someone ........how do you install .deb packages my comp restarting
<sadok> dude ubuntu is awsome
<blrich> nickrud: as do i
<mikebot> brenner, same thing
<sadok> ubuntu rules!!!
<blrich> nickrud: oh well thanks for your help =)
<UltimateWarrior> UNiXWHoRe, Sorry, I don't have an MSM account... (and proud of it! :D )
<tomypreach> What do i do - if i wanna install vlc ?
<brenner> mikebot: damn
<bimberi> UNiXWHoRe, UltimateWarrior: just make your own channel - /j #unixwarrior (or the like)
<raph> apt-get install vlc
<sadok> i wanna get red hat though
<tomypreach> okey
<nickrud> blrich, make that change to /etc/hosts, it'll fix the sudo problem. You may need to boot into recovery mode, if sudo's broken
<intelikey> abhorsen   man apt-cache       apt-cache  is your friend.
<UNiXWHoRe> UltimateWarrior: yeah join me on privatetest
<UltimateWarrior> bimberi, LOL!! :D
<mikebot> brenner, =/
<bimberi> :P
<vars> blender rocks you should check it out
<brenner> mikebot: what about the script found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<abhorsen> ok thanks for the help!!!
<mikebot> brenner, i'll install it, one second
<svu> what is the correct way to enable automatical beagle startup on ubuntu? just putting beagled into the session?
<bimberi> UltimateWarrior, UNiXWHoRe: I did think that was better than #ultimatewhore :P
<PuppiesOnAcid> The proprietary nVidia drivers are the nvidia-glx, correct?
<intelikey> brenner mikebot not to but in but you should comment out the lines in fstab that pretain to ntfs before running that script.
<nickrud> mikebot, brenner mount -a doesn't remount ; umount the disk directly then remount to test
<shiftoi> damn, i can't find any player to read my ape tags properly
<brenner> intelikey, nickrud : thanks guys
<vars> shiftoi, what is an ape tag?
<UltimateWarrior> bimberi, ROTFLMAO!!
<djs_2_6> Anyone else know of a good app for breezy for converting dvd rips into avis or mpegs?
<vars> mplayer
<balu1> anyone ever get a 3dfx voodoo3 direct rendering to work?
<djs_2_6> tritium - I linke your Sn.  Any particular reason?
<nickrud> balu1, sure did
<shiftoi> ape is the tagging format for monkeys audio files, and a few other formats
<enyc> meep
<balu1> nickrud: NO WAY NICK
<brenner> nickrud: gee, the help menu entry is misleading then: "How do I remount /etc/fstab without rebooting? sudo mount -a"
<balu1> nickrud: please share your heavenly knowledge.
<tritium> djs_2_6: thanks.  A few reasons, one of which is I'm from Albuquerque, and our baseball team (from the Simpsons) is the Isotopes.
* balu1 starts salivating..
<mikebot> okay so wait, what should i do
<mikebot> i'm going to change that ntfs back to umask, then unmount and mount it
<djs_2_6> tritium - Ah.  I always was fascinated with the experiments that scientists had been trying with Deuterium and Tritium...
<tritium> djs_2_6: agreed
* bimberi is wary of tritium's free neutrons
<brenner> nickrud: do you want to take over? :)
<nickrud> brenner, from the man page: -a     Mount all filesystems (of the given types) mentioned in fstab.
<balu1> djs_2_6: u like fusion/fission concepts huh?
<Protocol1> is the a way I can get win32 codecs onto mplayer?
<UltimateWarrior> Ok, great people... Gotta plat at least one 'coin' of WWF Superstars on xmame before going to bed! :D See ya!
<bimberi> :)
<Protocol1> or for it?
<tritium> bimberi: :)
<nickrud> balu1, I wrote it up, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Vodoo3doesnotdo3D
<balu1> nickrud: um ;x that didnt work for me?
<djs_2_6> balu1 - Yeah, for what my little brain can comprehend of them...
<nickrud> balu1, put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on a pastebin for me
<balu1> nickrud: xserver just dosnt start up on the voodoo.conf.accel
<brenner> mikebot: what options line are you going back to?
<balu1> nickrud: k will do.
<balu1> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<mike_> i just  got linux and i need to know a audio plugin to play audio files
<mikebot> brenner, umask=0222
<tomypreach> hmm - cant install it - damn
<UNiXWHoRe> bimberi: ROFL
<brenner> mikebot: didn't you try that already?
<tonyyarusso> mike_: Specifically?
<mike_> well mp3 files
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: tell mike_ about mp3
<insidious|zzz> so what time is the discussion tomorrow?
<mikebot> brenner, but they said that that i can't just do mount -a, but have to unmount then remount
<nickrud> brenner, mount -o remount /dev/hda5  is remounting (I did have to look it up again ;)
<tonyyarusso> mike_: The link from ubotu should get you started.
<tonyyarusso> Oops.
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell mike about mp3
<Toma-> mike_: xmms will play mp3's and look good doing it
<mike_> ok thx
<brenner> mikebot: ah, ok.  then yeah, follow nickrud's syntax
<nickrud> except I got hda5 there , a typo
<mikebot> nickrud, brenner, okay, i can open the ntfs now, except it doesn't display any of the files
<mikebot> brenner, nickrud, this is with only the umask=0222 line
<brenner> nickrud: hence the "follow his syntax", not "use the command" ;)
<engla> I wonder... what is gam_server? Is beagled running that?
<nickrud> mike-e, ls /media/f:ntfs -d , what permissions
<mikebot> nickrud, it displayed this: /media/f:ntfs
<nickrud> engla, that's what gnome uses to watch for general file changes, it's how nautilus knows to refresh it's windows
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know of a gui frontend to ntfsresize?
<brenner> mikebot: you did use /dev/hdb5 right?
<mikebot> brenner, yeah
<mikebot> brenner, hehe
<nickrud> mikebot, sorry, ls -l /media/f:ntfs -d
<brenner> ok, just asking :)
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: I always kind of wondered how it did that...it's just so cool that way.
<mikebot> nickrud, dr-x------  1 root root 28672 2006-03-12 15:48 /media/f:ntfs
<antisocial_boris> what's this i hear about any user being able to find the first registered user's password?
<Unity> !installerbug
<ubotu> A fix for the breezy installer password bug is out - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1.  The bug is described at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606.  If you haven't changed your initial user's password since installing then do so.
<nickrud> mike-e, you still haven't got the access right. cd / && umount /media/hdb5 && ls /media/hdb5 -ld
<brenner> tonyyarusso: can't the parted utilities do that?
<engla> nickrud: you sure? I've never seen it running like it does now.. grabbing lots of memory
<lull> antisocial_boris: i suppose we know the answer to the age old question "got root?"
<jean> whats a gmail fs?
<engla> nickrud: how do I find out what the "parent" of this process is?
<nickrud> engla, yeah, it screws up sometimes, just type killall gam_server in a terminal, it'll reset
<balu1> Nickrud:  This is my noaccel:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10155        ::::: and This is my ACCEL  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10154
<tonyyarusso> brenner: Not to my knowledge anyway.  They make some overtures like they're thinking about it, but don't quite pull through.  G anway, maybe QT works?...
<lull> engla: `pstree` is a neat display of the process hierarchy.
<engla> nickrud: hehe okay. I love that kind of robustness
<engla> lull: ooh. New command to me, great, I love good commands
<blrich> can someone help? having a problem with ICEauthority/DCOP and kde won't start
<mikebot> nickrud, after unmounting: drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-02-27 13:17 /media/hdb5
<blrich> i'm in a major bind
<brenner> tonyyarusso: dunno.  just a stab
<nickrud> mikebot, then put your current fstab up again :)
<tonyyarusso> brenner: Wait, maybe it just requires the suggested package, let me check something.
<mike_> whats the universal codec for playing audio files
<lull> antisocial_boris: it's not letting me PM you.
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<engla> lull: sadly most of the applications are started by "initng", that doesn't give that much information. Neat command anyway
<mikebot> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10157
<engla> nickrud: thanks
<balu1> nickrud:  ps , when i ran the reconfigure xserver, i had to enter alot of stuff manually.. so i may have mssed up there..: x
<tonyyarusso> hfs is mac's filesystem, right?
<lull> tonyyarusso: yup
<tonyyarusso> 'k.
<blrich> can someone help? having a problem with ICEauthority/DCOP and kde won't start
<bimberi> jean: lets you use your dmail account as a filesystem
<mike_> wats the universal codec for playing music files
<bimberi> *gmail
<lull> blrich: did you try running dexconf ?
<Wizz_kidd> how do i install .debs ??????
<Wizz_kidd> whats the terminal command ?
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<engla> mike_: there is no universial codec. But there are some packages that keep track of mostly all of them
<brenner> mike_: there isn't a codec for everything.
<Wizz_kidd> thanks
<brenner> Wizz_kidd: what are you installing?
<mike_> i just need one for common audio files like mp3
<Wizz_kidd> Opera
<bimberi> Wizz_kidd: np
<LinuxJones> blrich: delete the .iceauthority file using sudo and then re-login
<jean> bimberi: did u try it?
<blrich> lull: no whats that?
<nickrud> mikebot, try the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10158
<brenner> mike_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jean> !tell gmailfs
<blrich> LinuxJones: did that, hasn't worked
<mikebot> nickrud, so mount hdb5 again?
<nickrud> mikebot, yes.
<bimberi> jean: no i haven't, nice idea, not sure about the privacy though
<blrich> LinuxJones lull I also can't sudo because it says it can't lookup my host
<tonyyarusso> brenner: That did it.  I just didn't have the extra part because it was suggested and not a dependancy.
<LinuxJones> blrich: you re-started the login manager after deleting the file ?
<blrich> LinuxJones: lull but i haven't changed the /etc/hosts file
<brenner> mikebot: lol. waasn't that your original fstab?
<nickrud> balu1, still looking :)
<nickrud> a good one :)
<balu1> nickrud: ya dont worry :) take ur time.. ill occupy myself with super mario world
<engla> mike_: for mp3, it's "gstreamer0.8-mad" but you could just get all of "gstreamer0.8-plugins" and "gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse"
<blrich> LinuxJones: yep, del'd everything, del'd the .DCOPserver files, del'd .kde/tmp* and socket* and so on, del'd /tmp/*
<blrich> LinuxJones: nothing seems to work
<_jason> blrich: pastebin /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<brenner> tonyyarusso: so qtparted works?
<LinuxJones> blrich: do it from a virtual terminal (ie ctrl + alt + F3) once you delete the file /etc/init.d/gdm restart then login normally
<blrich> _jason: can i msg them to you? they're only 2 lines
<Salah> does 3D work with Intel graphic chipsets in Ubuntu?
<mikebot> brenner, i don't know hehe
<_jason> blrich: just paste it here then
<blrich> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<zyth> Salah, only Mesa, not accelerated
<blrich> 127.0.1.1 richcorp.richcorp.localhost richcorp
<tonyyarusso> brenner: Yep; gparted too.
<mikebot> nickrud, is it: sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /media/f:ntfs
<Salah> zyth, what's the different?
<zyth> Salah, mesa = all done in software = slow
<trans_err> Is there any simple way to get faad (mp4) support into gstreamer0.10 (ie. in dapper)
<nickrud> mikebot, since it's in the fstab, all you need is sudo mount /dev/hdb5
<_jason> blrich: the first one is hostname I assume?
<mikebot> nickrud, okay
<tonyyarusso> What's the newest kernel for Breezy?
<blrich> _jason: yep
<mikebot> nickrud, ahhhhhhh
<engla> mike_: tell us if it works or not later
<Salah> zyth, how much is the difference between mesa and accelerated? :)
<mikebot> nickrud, brenner, works thanks a bunch
<mikebot> nickrud, thanks
<brenner> nickrud: afaict, that was his original fstab.  why can he access the part. now and couldn't before?
<_jason> blrich: change hostname to 'richcorp' all by itself and /etc/hosts to '/home/jasonr/docs/school/cse398/hw2.pdf
<blrich> _jason: i'm worried i might have mangled some file iceauth or dcop uses, there was a bad reset and then this trouble started
<nickrud> mikebot, if that fails , I have one last suggestion, which I"m gonna make anyway: get rid of the name f:ntfs, I can see that : touching off silly bugs
<_jason> blrich: one sec, that was a typo :)
<mikebot> nickrud, nono it works
<brenner> well, actually, the original had an extra tab
<mikebot> nickrud, thank you
<nickrud> mikebot, somewhere else, somewhere
<HymnToLife> question : how do I restart the network without rebooting ?
<mikebot> nickrud, sorry?
<_jason> blrich: change hostname to 'richcorp' all by itself and /etc/hosts to '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost richcorp'.  That's what mine look like.  That should let you use sudo at least
<djs_2_6> Anyone else know of a good app for breezy for converting dvd rips into avis or mpegs?
<LinuxJones> blrich: the .iceauthority file will be re-created when you login to your system
<zyth> Salah, let's just say, i wouldn't try playing any games ;)
<HymnToLife> djs_2_6> avidemux
<blrich> _jason: why not richcorp.localhost richcorp localhost?
<nickrud> mikebot, I know it's a legal character for a directory name, but I cringe on some of the programming errors that will kick out
<_jason> blrich: sure that will work too I suppose
<mikebot> nickrud, even though it's working?
<LinuxJones> djs_2_6: dvdrip or theoggen (but thoggen rips to .ogg and is painfully slow)
<nickrud> mikebot, I'm talking about other programs using that dir, not the mounting of it.
<mikebot> nickrud, ah okay...do i just edit fstab, then unmount and mount it?
<blrich> _jason LinuxJones oh my *god* found problem - in my /etc/hostname i have richcorp<new line>localhost
<nickrud> mikebot, that name is what caught my attention in the first place, and yes.
<blrich> _jason LinuxJones so that explains that
<LinuxJones> blrich: heh
<mikebot> nickrud, okay..can i ask you one more question?
<blrich> _jason LinuxJones thanks for your help, rebooting and fixing it now =P
<zyth> Salah, is your system a notebook or a desktip?
<LinuxJones> blrich: how did that happen ?
<grout58> nickrud what was that command to mount the ext3?
<nickrud> grout58, I was helping him with getting an ntfs partition readable by all
<jmoncayo> what should i do so instead of typing 192.168.0.1 i only type for example linuxbox2
<blrich> LinuxJones: my senile 54yo developer father stuffed it up on his new kubuntu system and i've been trying to fix it for an hour
<flodine> anyone use mtail for there log files?
<LinuxJones> blrich: haha
<grout58> whats the command to mount hdb1?
<blrich> LinuxJones: that would explain why the prompt always came up as user@richcorp<nl>localhost$
<V4Vendetta> sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<V4Vendetta> how do i find out if i have the root password vulnerability?
<LinuxJones> blrich: yeah your not from the Netherlands :)
<mikebot> nickrud, for an ext3 partition, what are the options in fstab/
<blrich> grout58: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/<dir you want to mount it in>
<nickrud> balu1, now, would you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log error from the acell
<themachine> where can I configure programs for start-up?
<ph1qt10n> i need to restore the GDM
<blrich> LinuxJones: no <nl> = \n  newline i mean
<ph1qt10n> im getting the ugly blue KDE KDM
<nickrud> mikebot, pretty much all the same, except for the fmask & dmask
<_jason> themachine: system > prefs > sessions > startup
<Salah> zyth, my system is a notebook :)
<jbeagley> How do I change the properties of my USB drive so users other than root can use it?
<grout58> says cant find hdb1 in fstab or mtab
<balu1> nickrud :x um.. how do i know its from my accel?
<jmoncayo> what permission should I give to a *.jpg file so i can opened from the internet in my apache web server
<mikebot> nickrud, just take those out?
<LinuxJones> themachine: system > preferences > sessions > startup programs
<zyth> Salah, ahh, no chance to upgrade the graphics then :(
<V4Vendetta> jbeagley, sudo chmod 777 /mnt/point
<LinuxJones> blrich: yeah I know that was a lame attempt at humour :P
<Eleaf> Does anybody know of any dns servers?
<V4Vendetta> how do i find out if i have the root password vulnerability?
<blrich> LinuxJones: =P
<zyth> 777? is that necessary? :P
<Eleaf> V4Vendetta, try opening the file I guess?
<nickrud> balu1, copy over the acell to x.org, then restart X. when it fails, save /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and send me that
<V4Vendetta> Eleaf, what file is it?
<Eleaf> uhh
<Eleaf> /var/log/something...
<bimberi> ubotu tell V4Vendetta about installerbug
<Eleaf> I forgot it, somebody else here probably knows
<Eleaf> yea thanks ;p
<Drakeson> !visible password
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Drakeson
<V4Vendetta> Eleaf, 68.87.75.194
<grout58> is there a command where i can see all hd's in my comp even if there not monuted?
<Eleaf> V4Vendetta, which one is that?
<_jason> !installerbug
<ubotu> A fix for the breezy installer password bug is out - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1.  The bug is described at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606.  If you haven't changed your initial user's password since installing then do so.
<V4Vendetta> Eleaf, comcast
<Eleaf> mmk
<nickrud> mikebot, nah, those defaults are pretty much vetted
<balu1> nickrud: sorry.. how would i save the log?
<V4Vendetta> so
<nekostar> hey
<V4Vendetta> just changing my password fixes it?
<Salah> zyth, anyways, thanks :) the nvidia drivers are better supported ;)
<nekostar> k3b keeps complaining that it cant close dvd tray for verification on burns
<nekostar> any clues as to what is REALLY going on?
<brenner> grout58: you need to mount them to see them
<MaRk182> hi guys
<nickrud> balu1, just cp it to your home dir
<mikebot> nickrud, sorry?
<MaRk182> im having some problems with the nic
<grout58> how do i find the name of the second drive?
<Drakeson> has anybody decided how to handle the installer bug crisis? (or we are waiting for the crisis to happen then figure it ;)
<nickrud> mikebot, I though you asked about ext3 changes
<ph1qt10n> nalioth: busy?
<grout58> how do i find the name of the second drive?
<brenner> V4Vendetta: well, someone told me to update passwd and base-config
<MaRk182> its a intel 815 with pro/100 ve any help?+
<bimberi> ubotu tell Drakeson about installerbug
<V4Vendetta> brenner, how do i update base-config
<mikebot> nickrud, yes
<nickrud> grout58, sudo fdisk -l should tell you
<mikebot> nickrud, what defaults are we talking about?
<brenner> V4Vendetta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install base-config
<nickrud> mikebot, your fstab is excellent for what you have in it; enjoy
<jean> do sempron 64bit systems require 64bit software?
<zyth> jean, no they can run 32bit
<Drakeson> bimberi: of course I know about it, I just meant if there will be any news break or so
<brenner> V4Vendetta: i meant passwd the package btw
<bimberi> Drakeson: a fix is out ...
<jean> zyth: then why is this so flaky
<zyth> jean, I have no idea what you mean
<mikebot> nickrud, hehe okay thanks
<Protocol1> my kernel updated today
<purpleidea> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<MaRk182> its ubuntu having problems with intel pro/100 lan?
<jean> stuff keeps crashing
<mikebot> nickrud, wait, so just to make sure: /dev/hdb6       /media/fext3   ext3    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000        0       0
<ph1qt10n> nalioth: busy?
<HymnToLife> does anyone know how to change a hostname from command line ?
<zyth> MaRk182, never has for me.
<grout58> i can see the hdb1 in fdisk but it says its not there when i try to mount it
<V4Vendetta> brenner, got it, thanks
<overrider> HymnToLife, man hostname
<V4Vendetta> HymnToLife, sudo gedit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<zyth> jean, which version of ubunutu are you using?
<nickrud> mikebot, no, don't add those masks, i meant the available options where the same, not make them the same :)
<HymnToLife> V4Vendetta> I did it, now the network won't restart
<V4Vendetta> HymnToLife, hm... weird
<concept10> Anyone need some server racks?
<overrider> me
<grout58> nickrud help!!!
<_jason> HymnToLife: hostname command will do but you need to update /etc/hosts as well or you will lose the ability to sudo
<zyth> concept10, you paying for shipping? ;) hehe.
<mikebot> nickrud, no, nick, i'm sorry, i didn't explain...i'm adding an ext3 that wasn't in fstab yet, cause i hadn't added it yet, so i didn't know what to put for the options
<concept10> zyth, no, thats the only problem, you could have em for free
<nickrud> mikebot, what you were doing with those mask was applying a static permission to all the files in the partition; ext3 permissions are dynamic, so you don't need those entries
<ph1qt10n> nalioth: busy?
<MaRk182> zyth, is not installing the nic driver
<jean> zyth: i386 upped to k7 breezy
<zyth> concept10, hehe, the shipping cost alone would be nuts.  hehe. :)
<nalioth> ph1qt10n: never
<V4Vendetta> what kind of school do i go to when they ask you what the word diverse means
<mikebot> nickrud, so i don't need any options?
<V4Vendetta> Lmfao
<jean> zyth: too many problems
<nickrud> mikebot, all you need is 'defaults'
<jean> zyth: its like why me zyth
<ph1qt10n> nalioth: how do i restore the GDM
<lewix> yop
<mikebot> nickrud, oh okay, thanks
<zyth> Jean, and you're not trying to run any 64bit software, right?
<nickrud> mikebot, for your new ext3
<nalioth> ph1qt10n: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm   ?
<ph1qt10n> nalioth: didnt work
<nalioth> ph1qt10n: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  ?
<jean> zyth: no i havent
<grout58> it says theres no /etc/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mikebot> nickrud, i don't have permission to write on it now...the new ext3
<mikebot> nickrud, haha
<ph1qt10n> nalioth: after i installed kubuntu desktop, when i turn my laptop on the blue GDM comes up from kubuntu
<nickrud> mikebot, of course, you need to set the permissions :)
<jean> zyth: i go away and programs i have running are just missing off the screen
<nalioth> ph1qt10n: you are talking about the "splash screen" ?
<mikebot> nickrud,  how do i do that?
<ph1qt10n> nalioth: yes
<grout58> it says theres no /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab but its in fdisk
<jean> zyth: they crash
<nickrud> mikebot, do you intend this partition to be readable by only you?
<nalioth> ph1qt10n: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<ph1qt10n> ok
<mikebot> nickrud, i'm the only user, so i don't mind
<MaRk182> zyth did you install something or it just detects it?
<mikebot> nickrud, i just want to use it as storage
<djs_2_6> Anyone know how to install avidemux?  I am getting an error that it cannot find spidermonkey, even after I have installed it, the -bin, the -dev, libjs, and libjs-dev...
<MrRio> wow, im loving flight 5
<nickrud> mikebot, then sudo chown mike:mike /path/to/mount/point
<jean> zyth: not sure how long its gonna take before i become the guy who kills his family. but i dont have any wife and kids so its ok :D
<mikebot> mike is my ubuntu log on name?
<nickrud> mikebot, exactly
<mikebot> so michael:michael?
<grout58> how do i mount hdb1
<nickrud> mikebot, if that's who you log in as, yes
<zyth> jean, well, unfortunately 'stuff crashes' is kinda like  taking your car to the mechanic and saying 'it's making a weird noise, what's wrong'.  They won't be able to tell from just that.
<grout58> it asks for the file system
<mikebot> nickrud, sudo chown michael:michael /media/fext3
<mikebot> okay
<witte> jean,
<V4Vendetta> ls
<V4Vendetta> oops
<V4Vendetta> :-P
<witte> stuff crashing could be problems with memory
<witte> sorry
<balu1> nickrud:  the log was long so i had to split it up in 3 parts... part 1 :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10160                 PART 2:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10161                                           Part 3:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10162
<mikebot> nickrud, ah wonderful, thank you; can i delete that "lost and found" folder in it?
<V4Vendetta> damn a new kernel is out
<nickrud> mikebot, it's a filesystem housekeeping thing, let it live
<balu1>  a new kernel is out?
<V4Vendetta> balu1, yes
<witte> I've seen mozilla die unexpectedly, memtest found problems with the memory
<nickrud> balu1, k
<balu1> nickrud: thanks again
<mikebot> nickrud, can i hide it?
<jean> witte: im running a full gnome with 256mb
<zyth> there's *always* a new kernel out.  Don't run off and upgrade like a lemming :P
<djs_2_6> witte - My firefox dies all the time...
<grout58> how do i mount hdb1
<devians> my phpmyadmin directory got rm-rf'd, and apt wont remove or reinstall it. any ideas to get it working again?
<grout58> it asks for the file system
<zyth> grout58, -t fstype
<zyth> like -t ext3
<nickrud> balu1, do you have libglide3 installed?
<zyth> er assuming you're using the mount command
<balu1> nickrud: yes i folowed ur instructions and installed it.
<balu1> nickrud: i can check it if u can tell me how ;p
<witte> djs_2_6, have you run memtest86?  I've also seen firefox randomly crash on a computer with good memory
<nickrud> apt-cache policy libglide3
<japanlover> For some reason it won't let me check off the add check box for the multiverse...any idea why?
<zyth> personally, I'd reccomend opera 9 over Firefox, but I'm a heretic :P
<grout58> it says hdb1 does not exist
<mikebot> nickrud, okauy, one more thing..hehe...as for the f:ntfs...if i want to change the mount point to fntfs, can i just edit fstab then do that remount command, and i wont have to do all this editing again?
<zyth> japanlover, have you specified any multiverse repos in your sources?
<rukuartic> devians: http://phpmyadmin.sf.net :)
<djs_2_6> witte - Yep, my memory is perfect.  It is firefox on this distro...
<jean> with not enough memory would the system just slow down?
<_jason> japanlover: do you mean it is there and when you click it does nothing or it doesn't even show up?
<japanlover> it is there, but i check it off and click ok and go back, and it's unchecked
<balu1> nickrud : libglide3:  installed: 2002.04.10-11ubuntu1 // candidate: 2002.04.10-11ubuntu1
<djs_2_6> witte - BTW, I have 1GB of OCZ Gold VX @ 240FSB and it tests consistently perfect...
<nickrud> mikebot, you'll umount, change fstab, then mv /media/f:ntfs /media/fntfs , then remount
<balu1> nickrud: so ya i think it is instaleld
<djs_2_6> So, anyone have any ideas about breezy, avidemux, and spidermonkey??
<mikebot> nickrud, okay thanks
<nickrud> [dri]  VideoRAM = 16384, VirtualXres = 1280, VirtualYres= 1024, <-- this is the problem, you aren't using a low enough res
<witte> djs_2_6 from my experience, on instance of firefox will run for 2-3 days and then crash.  Mozilla seems to last weeks soemtimes.
<zyth> 16mb ram?
<zyth> ickyy.
<djs_2_6> witte - That, and it hates to have more than like 3 windows open with more than say 15-20 tabs...
<japanlover> the universe check box won't stay checked either
<nickrud> balu1, but, your accell says 1024x768 for 16 bit; you're not running accell on this log
<jean> whats a PMMU
<grout58> i need help getting a drive mounted
<mikebot> nickrud, ugh, don't have permissions again
<jean> Paged memory management unit
<nickrud> zyth, 1998 tech, it blew our socks off :)
<Ads_> omg
<Ads_> i got my wireless working on my own ^_______________________^
<Ads_> and i'm a n00b
<zyth> nickrud, hehehe :D I remember X on an 8mb card... Windowmaker was soo pretty
<nickrud> mikebot, you've had a working one; go back to it, then work your way forward again. It's exactly the same process
<balu1> nickrud: ?? i saved the log right after the accel errored.
<lewix> how can I make a website on linux ?
<nickrud> balu1, but, the log's say otherwise
<zyth> Ads_, I bet you read the instructions, eh?
<mikebot> nickrud, haha okay
<jean> Linux is easily portable to most general-purpose 32- or 64-bit architectures as long as they have a paged memory management unit (PMMU) and a port of the GNU C compiler (gcc) (part of The GNU Compiler Collection, GCC). Linux has also been ported to a number of architectures without a PMMU, although functionality is then obviously somewhat limited. See the Clinux project for more info.
<Protocol1> ok if cedega doesnt support direct 3d does anyone know what does?
<Ads_> zyth now i didn't
<balu1> nickrud: hm..so what should i attempt?
<Eleaf> I'm have DRASTIC dns issues
<jean> what is this PMMU
<lewix> is there a speific software /
<lewix> ?
<zyth> Protocol1, what are you talking about?
<grout58> i cant mount /dev/hdb1
<balu1> nickrud: i could edit the xorg.conf?? instead of trying to switch between accel/nonaccel?
<Eleaf> Ubuntu is NOT using a dns for anything
<grout58> it says theres no /etc/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<witte> djs_2_6 - I've read someware about configuration file issues with both mozilla and firefox, but that seems like it would have been fixed ages ago.
<Ads_> zyth: i just used ndiswrapper and it didn;'t work so i tried to gedit the interface listing and changed something and it worked :D
<zyth> Eleaf, do you have an /etc/hosts ?
<Eleaf> yes
* Ads_ is so happy
<Protocol1> zyth, playing in direct 3d format
<zyth> Ads_, ahh.  So you couldn't do it again if needed? ;)
<Eleaf> zyth, all was working fine, now it is not
<grout58> i cant mount /dev/hdb1
<grout58> it says theres no /etc/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Eleaf> DNS support waves in and out of ubuntu as the day goes on
<zyth> Protocol1, as in games?
<Eleaf> zyth, ^
<Ads_> zyth: no i can now :)
<nickrud> balu1, cp xorg.accell xorg.conf ; restart X. before you start X, verify that 16 depth maxes out at 1024x768
<Protocol1> instead of open gl...can I?
<Protocol1> yeah
<Ads_> zyth: i just moved auto wlan0 above some lines
<zyth> Protocol1, depends on the game with cedega.
<Eleaf> This is a HORRIBLE bug if it is one
<balu1> nickrud: how can i verify that??
<Protocol1> ok
<djs_2_6> witte - You would have figured, but really, Ubuntu is still teething, so I will be patient for a while...
<grout58> it says theres no /etc/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Eleaf> how do I FORCE ubuntu to use dns?
<zyth> Protocol1, check Cedega's compatibility lost.
<Eleaf> It is currently using localhost as the dns, but I specified it to do this NOWHERE
<zyth> Eleaf, msg me your /etc/hosts
<djs_2_6> witte - BTW, I have even upgraded to the new 1.5 FF and it made no difference...
<mikebot> nickrud, thanks for your help
<grout58> can u help me nickrud
<zyth> Protocol1, er.. list
<lewix> I would like to make a website, but I'm quite new with linux(more precisely ubuntu). Do you know how I can make a website ?
<V4Vendetta> lewix, sudo apt-get install bluefish
<witte> djs_2_6 - Are you running 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?  My experience is with the 64 bit flavor.
<grout58> can u help me nickrud
<lewix> thanks
<percent_20> ubuntu 64? what is the default sound system it uses? does anyone know?
<zyth> lewix, step 1) learn HTML., step 2) get an editor, step 3) design a page, 4) make some nice graphics...
<djs_2_6> witte - 32 bit...
<jean> witte: what is your cpu?
<V4Vendetta> hmm, when i rebooted my PC it said mounting local filesystems failed, but everything looks okay
<V4Vendetta> whats up /w that?
<lewix> hmm Html for simple website but I'm talking about interactif website
<devians_> my phpmyadmin directory got rm-rf'd, and apt wont remove or reinstall it. any ideas to get it working again?
<lewix> V4Vendetta, thank you
<V4Vendetta> lewix, no problem
<witte> jean - Its dual opteron based .
<grout58> nickrud i need ur help
<MrRio> lewix: 'interactive' websites use javascript
<balu1> nickrud: how do i verify that 16 depth maxes out at 1024 b4 i restart X?
<nickrud> grout58, I'm back, lemme finish balu1
<MrRio> lewix:: or if you mean websites that does stuff server-side, you'll need to learn PHP
<devians_> noone?
<xm07> how do you unpack deb files?
<V4Vendetta> xm07, sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<polpak> MrRio, java applets work too
<grout58> how do i mount /dev/hdb1
<balu1> i dunno how to verify
<lewix> MrRio: I know about those languages, but I you guys know frontpage or dreamwaver in windows , those are powerful software to design website easily
<grout58> how do i mount /dev/hdb1
<bimberi> grout58: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /path/to/mountpoint
<polpak> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<nickrud> balu1, after you copy over the xorg.conf, read it, make sure there are no resolutions higher for SubSection Display Depth 16
<balu1> k
<fatehaze> I got Phil Zimmermann to use Ubuntu
<polpak> lewix, if you have universe enabled you can use sudo apt-get install nvu
<balu1> nickrud: yes the 16 maxes out
<fatehaze> He JUST NOW found out about GnuPG
<eobanb> hi all.  i have ubuntu on an older dell latitude and i want to completely remove gnome and install fluxbox.  what's the best way to remove gnome?
<nickrud> balu1, at 1024x768?
<witte> I'm trying to troubleshoot an LSI 53C1030 scsi controller that is throwing scsi errors several times a week.  One of the common erros are:  mptbase: ioc1: IOCStatus(0x0047): SCSI Protocol Error And mptbase: ioc1: IOCStatus(0x0044): SCSI Data Overrun
<lewix> polpak, thank, how do I execute it ?
<nickrud> balu1, if yes, log out, ctl-alt-backspace, log back in
<balu1> nickrud: yep.. is thre a proper way to restart the X? , i always go ctrl alt f1, then type "sudo killall -9 gdm"
<balu1> nickrud: k ill do that
<ads_> Anyone know how I can sort out this keyboard and mouse lag which occasional occurs?
<witte> It has two scsi drives on a properly terminated U320 cable and one cd burner on a 68-50 pin converter on the second channel
<ubuntutest> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<HymnToLife> balu1> Ctrl+Alt+BkSpc
<nickrud> grout58, what are you trying to do?
<polpak> lewix, it should make an icon for it under either applications->internet or applications->programming
<balu1> nickrud: ctrl+al+backspaced... im sitting at a terminal..its not really doing anything?
<lewix> k thanks again, I've typed nvu in the terminal and it works
<polpak> balu1, are you in X windows now?
<nickrud> balu1, switch to terminal one, and copy over the /var/log/Xorg.0.log now, this will preserve the error messages
<balu1> polpak: um..im at a terminal on a black screen.
<witte> I've googled this and come up with only a few hits, suggesting there is an instability in the 2.6 kernel driver.
<polpak> balu1, if not, (and you are using ubuntu not kunbuntu) try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<balu1> nickrud: how do i switch to terminal 1??
<nickrud> balu1, ctl-alt-f1 :)
<balu1> nickrud: god im a noob
<nickrud> lol, it's all about context, you're sitting at a blank terminal 7, that's where X runs
<mikebot> what's a good cd burner for ubuntu?
<balu1> nickrud: k..now how do i go back to my desktop? ;p ctrl alt f7?
<polpak> mikebot, there something wrong with the default?
<nickrud> balu1, exactly
<witte> I'm using an old BP5
<mikebot> polpak, wasn't aware there was a default--what's it called?
<V4Vendetta> hmm, when i rebooted my PC it said mounting local filesystems failed, but everything looks okay
<V4Vendetta> whats up /w that?
<polpak> mikebot, for audio cd's it's serpentine
* regeya pats k3b
<mikebot> polpak, and that's already installed?...is there one program that can burn audio and data like a nero?
<djs_2_6> So, anyone have any ideas about breezy, avidemux, and spidermonkey??
<polpak> mikebot, k3b is pretty similiar to nero
* regeya pats k3b and looks in mikebot's direction
* nickrud grumbles about kde & cd burning & darn
<mikebot> sudo apt-get install k3b?
<polpak> mikebot, yeah, but it requires a bunch of kde liba
<polpak> libs
<RemyLaptop> hi, anyone know much about gdesklets ?
<regeya> nickrud, it's darn rude of a kde app to be more full-featured...erm, I mean, confusingly full-featured...erm, I mean, confusing to the average user...
<nickrud> regeya, you think he got it?
<mikebot> polpak, oh i don't want that
<mikebot> is there a gnome one?
<V4Vendetta> RemyLaptop, ask away
<balu1> nickrud: i want to check that i got u the right log b4 posting.. how can i do that
<regeya> mikebot, um, there's, uh, shoot, gnomebaker?  that's not the one I'm thinking of...hang on, I'm doing a search
<mikebot> regeya, hehe okay thanks
<nickrud> balu1, if you copied /var/log/Xorg.0.log to home before you restarted X, you got the right one
<regeya> there's a nice gnome app that does just about everything other than automating video dvd burns
<balu1> nickrud:  i did that. k leme post it
<RemyLaptop> V4Vendetta I'm getting an error when starting a network monitor... error: http://pastebin.com/600882
<polpak> mikebot, the forum lists gnomebaker as a replacement app for nero
<polpak> mikebot, I've never used it though
<mikebot> polpak, okay thanks
<carny> hello
<nickrud> balu1, an easy way to post: gedit <file>, ctl-a , paste to pastebin
<carny> how do i exit to the console in ubuntu 5.10?
<thizilati> hello, i am trying to play mp3's but cannot. wich program should i use?
<V4Vendetta> RemyLaptop, have you configged the gdesklet to use the right device, example: eth0
<carny> sorry exit to the command line*
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> carny, alt-ctl-f 1 thru 6
<regeya> !tell carny about restricted formats
<polpak> carny, you want to stop X, or you just want a terminal?
<RemyLaptop> V4Vendetta, yup.  It actually works...
<polpak> tell thizilati about mp3
<polpak> !tell thizilati about mp3
<RemyLaptop> just that it gives me that error every time I load it...
<V4Vendetta> RemyLaptop, have you tried more then 1 desklet?
<mike-ee> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<RemyLaptop> V4Vendetta I have heaps of others that work fine...  I haven't tried a different network monitor, no.
<regeya> jeez louize
<V4Vendetta> RemyLaptop, try another one, maybe that one is coded wrong, and are you using eth0 for internet?
<ph1qt10n> How can i remove the Kubuntu splash screen and restore the original brown ubuntu splash screen?
<regeya> most can be replaced by FreeFormats...tell that to my dvd player
<polpak> ph1qt10n, use gdm instead of kdm
<nickrud> lol
<regeya> tell that to the quicktime developers, come to that.
<_jason> ph1qt10n: first 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so' let me know when you finish that
<RemyLaptop> V4Vendetta, will do.  yes, I am using eth0
<djs_2_6> Hey, does anyone know where to find libmp4-0??
<brenner> regeya: hence the "most" :P
<balu1> nickrud:              part 1 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10163                 part 2  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10164                part 2
<V4Vendetta> RemyLaptop, okay
<Casanova> does someone here use scim?
<regeya> brenner, well, mp3 can be replaced.  or it can't.  depends on who you ask. :->
<mikebot> hrm gnomebaker doesn't seem to add itself to anything under Applications
<nickrud> balu1, same error: [dri]  VideoRAM = 16384, VirtualXres = 1280, VirtualYres= 1024,
<V4Vendetta> mikebot, it's under multimedia
<V4Vendetta> mikebot, sound & video sorry
<balu1> balu1: wtf..so did i ntot do it right?
<mike-ee> why can't i get sound when playing AVIs?
<grout58> anyone here use lighttp?
<_jason> ubotu: tell mike-ee about multimedia
<jcarter> woo! thanks ubuntu for autodetecting my 2200b/g
<V4Vendetta> mike-ee, do you have the right codecs installed
<mike-ee> porn is not the same without audio =T
<regeya> considering that there are well-funded orgs in this country who don't think I have the right to take a CD home and rip it to listen to on my computer, I don't worry myself overly much about MP3. besides, Fraunhofer is a german company.  just let 'em sue someone for private use of an unlicensed idea.
<nickrud> balu1, make your copy of the accell to xorg, then paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf (the one you intend to be accellerated)
<mikebot> V4Vendetta, ah, thanks
<RemyLaptop> anyone know if you can get Yahoo Widgets to work on linux ?  http://widgets.yahoo.com
<mike-ee> V4Vendetta i have the cipherfunk codec package installed
<V4Vendetta> mike-e, np
<Toma-> mike-ee: some say theres some issues with widows media 9 codecs...
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there any way to make xchat-gnome operate like the xchat of olde?
<mikebot> V4Vendetta, this burns audio cds too?
<ubi_SK> hello there, sorry to bother you.  I`m a windows user and Ive a problem trying to run ubuntu from the live cd.  The loading process dies at "Startin Hotplug Subsystem". Does anyone know a way to solve it?
<_jason> ph1qt10n: well after you finish updating alternatives, you have to do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)'
<mikebot> V4Vendetta, oh i see it, nevermind
<nickrud> ahFeel, I finally can get rid of the ugly xubuntu splash screen
<Toma-> ubi_SK: sounds like some bad harware.
<nickrud> sorry ahFeel
<mikebot> so does anyone here use banshee?
<ubi_SK> thanks Toma-
<intelikey> ubi_SK start with nohotplug
<adam_> I'm having trouble with printing and margins -- things print outside their margins regardless of what I do the size of the paper is letter: 8-1/2" x 11" and the printer is an HP PSC 1315 For example, whenever I print something in Firefox, everything shows up fine except the top text (page number and date), they're cut off (only a very small portion of the text shows)
<balu1> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10166 here u are
<Toma-> ubi_SK: np. doubt thats going to help tho :/ try the dapper/flight 5 live cd?
<adam_> changing the margin in Firefox from 0.5" to 1.0" changed nothing
<jcarter> has anyone here gotten xgl working?
<tonyyarusso> In Windows I used to get messages about extending my battery life (laptop) by setting thresholds for battery charge while plugged into the AC adaptor, and completely discharging and recharging the battery periodically.  Can/should I do this in Ubuntu, and how?
<ubi_SK> sorry, I only have Ubuntu 5.1.  How do I sart without hotplug?
<Toma-> jcarter: i tried it, but got lots and lots of artifacts. ask in #ubuntu+1 and/or #xgl
<jcarter> toma: oh, ok, thanks
<Jared[1] > hey, quick question about Grub
<nickrud> PuppiesOnAcid, apt-get install xhat
<nickrud> *xchat
<jean> can someone tell me if when you compile a kernel theres an option for sempron in the list in one of the versions?
<Jared[1] > I installed it in the MBR of one of my drives, and when I try to boot using it, it just repeats the text "GRUB" many times
<tonyyarusso> ubi_SK: You can hit Ctrl-C when it hangs to skip it in the startup process.
<Toma-> jean: nope. but it still works as a k7, or if its a 64-bit sempron, k8
<DarkMageZ> has anyone installed ut2k4?, how did it go?
<ubi_SK> thanks tonyyarusso, bot Ive already tried that
<Toma-> DarkMageZ: yep, works fine
<nickrud> balu1, that one looks right. you got DefaultDepth 16, & Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" in Depth 16
<adam_> anyone know why I might be having trouble with printer margins in Ubuntu?
<grout58> i need to restart lighttp whats the command?
<tonyyarusso> ubi_SK: Oh, okay.
<intelikey> Jared[1]  are you changing bios setting to cause boot from that drive ?
<brenner> i thought all semprons were 32bit
<Dingbat> Question:  How do I take a screenshot in KDE?
<balu1> nickrud: right..maybe im doing the error logging wrong
<Jared[1] > yeah, it is set to boot from that drive
<balu1> nickrud: can u out line it step by step..now that i ahve the xorg.conf as accel
<Toma-> nah, new semprons are 64bit socket 754. ive got a 64-bit sempron 3100 :)
<Jared[1] > when I installed grub on it, I did the following:
<Jared[1] > root (hd5,0)
<Jared[1] > setup (hd2)
<nickrud> balu1, the error log gets written over every time you restart X
<ubi_SK> do you know how to diable hotplug in the startup?
<Jared[1] > because my /boot partition is on hd5 in the first parition, and I want to boot off of drive hd2
<Toma-> ubi_SK: intelikey told you, nohotplug at the boot line options
<Makura> Do favorite pages in Firefox have a place on the harddrive?  If so, where is the folder where they are kept?
<nickrud> balu1, your xorg is right, and you said you have libglide3 installed, that's all you need to do.
<balu1> nickrud:  i understand but if thats the case, the weird error log u see is either a left over, or i didnt copy it over at the right time?
<Toma-> darn friends using outlook. they keep sending me virus's :D *chuckle*
<nickrud> balu1, probably not at the right time.
<balu1> nickrud: yes but X doesnt restart.
<Dingbat> Question:  How do I take a screenshot in KDE?
<ubi_SK> thaks you all very much, I ll try it right away
<Toma-> Dingbat: run ksnapshot
<balu1> nickrud: k so thats what i meant.. can u out line step by step starting from copying xorg.conf as my accel file
<tonyyarusso> Makura: There's a file containing them, I think something like ~/.mozilla/bookmarks.html.
<nickrud> balu1, I ran that near exact xorg for 4 years.
<Jared[1] > has anyone had this problem with grub?  it's a very difficult thing to search for on google
<intelikey> Jared[1]  what i'm asking is if the bios has changed sense you set that up.   cause mbr is read and grub expects that to be hd0       a confused way to handel booting if you ask me.    that's why i like lilo.
<RemyLaptop> anyone have any words to recommend superkaramba over gdesklets ?
<Makura> tonyyarusso: Thanks
<balu1> nickrud: i dnt get it, why on earth is it not workin on my end ;x
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: depends on if youre using KDE or gnome
<Dingbat> Thank you Toma-
<nickrud> balu1, it makes better sense for now, to get a working xorg, then copy it over to accell
<RemyLaptop> using gnome
<Toma-> Dingbat: np
<Unity> Remenic: gdesklets are =( but i never tried the other one
<Jared[1] > intelikey: yes, I had to tell the bios to boot off of the drive where I installed Grub in the MBR
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: stick to gdesklets
<RemyLaptop> is superkaramba kde only ?
<RemyLaptop> k
<balu1> nickrud: but thatd mean no 3d accel right?
<DarkMageZ> Toma-: did u install the patch?
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: not kde ONLY, just it used kde libs so itll take up more ram
<RemyLaptop> I was checking out yahoo widgets, and they have soooo many cool widgets.
<nickrud> balu1, no, get it right, then save the working xorg
<Jared[1] > intelikey: you can boot using grub from any drive, right?  why does it expect it to be hd0?
<Toma-> DarkMageZ: what patch? just used the linux installer and run
<RemyLaptop> gdesklets has some cool stuff, but widgets craps all over it :-P
<nickrud> balu1, gotta go for 5-10 minutes
<ph1qt10n> how can i change the usplash?
<percent_20> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_jason> ph1qt10n: I just told you :/
<balu1> nickrud: thats what i have been attempting.. , k np, thanks for ur time tho.. appreciate it
<_jason> ubotu: tell ph1qt10n about usplashchange
<percent_20> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<abarbaccia> hey all - if i have a doc file and want it to be a pdf is there any linux tool to accomplish this easily?
<Jared[1] > use openoffice writer
<_jason> abarbaccia: OOo writer exports to pdf
<abarbaccia> ooo fun
<DarkMageZ> Toma-: oh, well there's an offical patch, bringing it to 3355, making it equal to the windows version
<abarbaccia> thanks guys
<abarbaccia> didn't even know that
<Toma-> _jason: any idea on how to make your own artwork.so? :)
<_jason> !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ph1qt10n> thanks _jason
<Toma-> DarkMageZ: oic. i dont play online with the fullversion :/ not enough players... only the demo has lots of players in my area
<DarkMageZ> Toma-: ah, k, i guess i'll just see if i can get the patch working, should be fun
<Toma-> thx _jason
<intelikey> Jared[1]  that's the problem then.   grub is looking for the bios drive hd5 which is now bios drive hd0  ie you confused grub by changing bios settings.     i'm not sure there is a way around what you have done.    if you can boot a grub disk with the present bios setting and reconfigure grub to act according to this new bios settings it should then boot.
<NickNoze> hello
<NickNoze> I want to tru ubuntu
<NickNoze> how do ifigure out whichdvdtodownload
<tonyyarusso> Jared[1] , intelikey: What about the live CD way of fixing grub problems?
<NickNoze> there are3
<hejin>  /msg treetree Register treetree
<Jared[1] > intelikey:  well the thing is, I have my /boot on one drive, and I have the Grub bootloader in the MBR of another drive
<Toma-> NickNoze: what type of CPU/PC do you have?
<NickNoze> well, an HP and it is 5 years old
<Jared[1] > intelikey: so you're saying that the drive numbers get changed around depending on which one is set as the boot drive?
<NickNoze> cpu... AMD933 Mhz
<intelikey> tonyyarusso that is kinda what i said.   but if he has to change bios to boot the live then he wont be able to fix it there either.
<haasteem> hi, i am looking for a good podcasting application... any suggestions?
<Toma-> NickNoze: get the 386 version
<NickNoze> ok.thanks
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Point.  Wasn't really following, but caught a little bit.
<Toma-> haasteem: what is podcasting?
<Jared[1] > intelikey: I haven't changed the bios settings since I installed grub in the MBR
<thizilati> hmm, i have installed w32codecs and gstreamer, but i still cannot play mp3's. any insights?
<_jason> ubotu: tell thizilati about mp3
<lullabud> Toma-: podcasting is like rss for audio files.
<percent_20> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<thizilati> _jaon: ive read that page and it did not help
<lullabud> instead of downloading news articles, it downloads audio files.
<Toma-> internet radio?
<lullabud> sorta like that, yeah.
<haasteem> Toma: that's it
<haasteem> Toma: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podcast
<Toma-> haasteem: shoutcast or icecast
<Jared[1] > intelikey: also, the drive I'm trying to install it on is on a 3rd party IDE PCI card
<powder> howdy
<Jared[1] > intelikey: which my BIOS sees as a SCSI card
<_jason> thizilati: what does 'apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-mad | grep -i Installed' say?
<lullabud> Toma-: it's not a live stream, it actually downloads an mp3.
<Toma-> haasteem: icecast or darkice... i used to run a radio station with darkice :D
<grout58> what do i gotta do so i dont have to mount /dev/hdb1 /var/www/ everytime i reboot
<grout58> what do i gotta do so i dont have to mount /dev/hdb1 /var/www/ everytime i reboot
<Toma-> oh.
<bimberi> lullabud: an app to manage podcast feeds?  ipodder
<Toma-> isnt that illegal?
<thizilati> Installed: 0.8.12-0unofficialubuntu1
<Eleaf> ?
<Eleaf> lol
<Jared[1] > grout58: edit your /etc/fstab file to include that drive
<ve> how can I bind vncserver (Xvnc) to a specific interface, so it only listens on my LAN segment
<Jared[1] > grout58: you should be able to figure it out from the other lines in that file
<lullabud> Toma-: just like anything people could use it to do illegal things, but most of it is authorized.
<lullabud> Toma-: for instance, NPR has most of their radio shows available as podcasts.
<Toma-> i see.
<Jared[1] > grout58: but, you should read man fstab
<_jason> thizilati: unofficialubuntu? what is that... pastebin 'apt-cache policy apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-mad | grep -i Installed
<_jason> thizilati: bah typo, I mean 'apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-mad'
<bimberi> Toma-: as does the ABC over 'ere :)
<lullabud> bimberi: i'm not looking for a podcast manager, i have a mac. ;-)
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<haasteem> Toma: ok, i'll look into it... thanks
<Toma-> so P2P networks should just run a small radio station and say that its all just podcasting? :)
<bimberi> lullabud: kk, i wasn't sure from your Q
<intelikey> Jared[1]  i thought you just told me you did ?      Jared[1]  this is what you are up against.   linux does NOT use bios to determine hdd addressing.  but mbr looks on the address you tell it, according to what bios address it can access.   i.e.  if you are reading an mbr from something besides /dev/hda you will probably have problems with grub.    can it be worked out.  short answer yes.   but not easily
<Jared[1] > intelikey: okay, thanks for your help
<thizilati> _jason: check pastebin
<_jason> thizilati: link?
<intelikey> Jared[1]  lilo loads into mbr  so it does not suffer from that restriction.
<thizilati> _jason: http://pastebin.com/600918
<_jason> thizilati: what are you playing the file with? and what happens when you try?
<thizilati> _jason: ive tried totem and rhythmbox, totem says decoder not found, while rhythmbox acts like its going to play it for a split second then does nothing
<nekostar> DAM
<nekostar> why is k3b burning at 2x all the time?!?!?!
<nickrud> balu1, ping
<denver> its not
<_jason> thizilati: run 'gst-register-0.8' and restart the players
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to run updates in terminal instead of using synaptic. I know of sudo apt-get update. but is there something else i have to do?
<balu1> nickrud: sup?
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha, sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha, sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<nickrud> balu1, any progress?
<bimberi> lullabud: and now i realise it was haasteem who asked anyway (D'Oh).   hasteem:  ipodder
<balu1> nickrud: nope :(
<ve> OmegaAlpha: aptitude?
<balu1> nickrud: i made a new log.. where do  i check fo rthe resolutoin thing
<OmegaAlpha> ve, forgot about that. but are there parameters ?
<ve> non necessary
<ve> none
<intelikey> what is the easiest way to start an app every time twm starts ?   .Xresources ?
<intelikey> anybody know ?
<nickrud> balu1, starting from the bottom of the log, you wanna look roughly 90 lines back
<ve> so, anyone know how to vncserver (Xvnc) to a specific interface, so it only listens on my LAN segment?
<thizilati> _jason: well im further, its doing more than before. XMMS showed up under apps > sound& video, and it plays the song. Except it's giving me an error about my sound card.
<balu1> nickrud: k
<FunnyLookinHat> ve, vncserver --help  ?
<Stargazers> Hi
<nickrud> balu1, if nothing else, you'll learn to read X logs, which are long :)
<_jason> thizilati: check the output, make sure it uses esd or alas, whichever you use.  Does it work in totem now?
<haasteem> bimberi: ok... i see it is in the repository... that's good ;)
<_jason> thizilati: s/alas/alsa
<intelikey> i want links2 to open a .gif  when i login to twm.    anyone ever mess with this before ?
<Stargazers> How I can get URL from PHP-file? I mean, I use wget to download one PHP-file and then I need to get URL on $URL variable. How I can do that?
<brenner> anyone set up a gmail notifier?
<_jason> brenner: yes
<ve> FunnyLookinHat, refers me to Xvnc..which has options for port, and localhost only, but nothing to bind to specific interface/IP
<brenner> _jason: which one/how'd you do it?
<FunnyLookinHat> ve, hmm strange.  Try man xvnc
<OmegaAlpha> ve, im not familiar with aptitude. how would i do what the auto updater does... when you see it appearing on the top panel bar
<FunnyLookinHat> "man xvnc"
<thizilati> _jason: how do i check the output?
<_jason> thizilati: xmms preferences
<trym> I have added a repository to be able to install kde 3.5.1.. What do I have to do afterwards to install it? doing a upgrade doesnt cut it
<ve> FunnyLookinHat, essentially the same as Xvnc --help
<FunnyLookinHat> OmegaAlpha, apt-get upgrade I believe is what you are looking for
<Stargazers> Anyone any ideas?
<_jason> brenner: gmail-notifier in the repos.  Just enable pop in your settings through the normal gmail web interface and then configure gmail-notifier with your username and password
<FunnyLookinHat> ve, that's unfortunate.  I assume you already googled and all, right?  Becasue that's whree i owuld look next
<_jason> brenner: gmail-notify is the acutal package name
<brenner> _jason: was wondering why i couldn't find it. thanks
<ve> OmegaAlpha, u to Update, then g to Download/Install?
<TheWrench> Hi, I am reformatting my hard drive (200GB) and would like to try having multiple multiple operating systems.
<ve> OmegaAlpha, may have to mark all items in Upgraded category first
<TheWrench> Windows XP home and Ubuntu.
<balu1> nickrud: i c what ur saying about the log tho.. even dri says ur 3d will only work when damn res is set right, all in the log ;x
<TheWrench> what size partitions should I use?
<balu1> prety helpful stuf
<ve> TheWrench: grub is your friend
<nickrud> X is pretty good, some others are not so clear
<OmegaAlpha> doesnt apt-get upgrade, upgrade the kernel?
<trym> help? :)
<ve> OmegaAlpha, generally..if you haven't compiled a custom one
<FunnyLookinHat> TheWrench, partition sizes?  Well you probably only need 10 gig for ubuntu healthy...  but XP needs at least 25 to be a good install
<nickrud> balu1, but you can nearly always get a decent error log, sometimes you just have to turn on an option
<intelikey> TheWrench i would sujest about 10g each win ntfs  and  ubuntu ext3   then a media partition of about 40g  fat32 that either os can access easily
<Rower> swe?
<balu1> nickrud:  well.. this new error log sasy samething about virtual x res and y res..
<OmegaAlpha> well what im trying to do is.. i have updates ready right now on the panelbar but it doesnt install them for some reason and does nothing
<brenner> _jason: i assume it's meant to be run in the background?
<nickrud> balu1, one I've looked at, or a new one
<OmegaAlpha> soi figured trying to do it from terminal. i did sudo apt-get update but that doesnt seem to get rid of the updates on the panel bar from flashing
<_jason> brenner: shows up in notifaction area
<ve> FunnyLookinHat, any other ideas re: vnc?
<FunnyLookinHat> ve, yea...  im googling, hold on
<ArthurB> apt-get update firstt
<nickrud> heh, new
<brenner> _jason:
<brenner> _jason: ah
<balu1> nickrud: this is what i do .. tellme if im wrong 1) i replace the xorg.conf w/ the accel version, then i do a ctrl+alt+ backspace, and then at the terminal .. i do the sudo cp /var/log/xorg.0.conf /home/baluvideo.log  and then i revert to a working xorg.conf so i can get to my desktop
<ArthurB> and apt-get upgrade then
<FunnyLookinHat> ve, tried xvnc -interface eth0 ?
<balu1> nickrud: the new one i jst took has the samething in it
<ve> FunnyLookinHat, guess I could do the localhost thing and just ssh connect with port forward
<ve> FunnyLookinHat, no....lemme try
<OmegaAlpha> oh wait nmd now its actually installing them..
<FunnyLookinHat> ve, I'm seeing a patch update here that says -interface should work
<nickrud> balu1, I'd do those steps, just as you have them. Maybe wait about 20 sec, before going to the text console
<balu1> nickrud: ya thats what i did..the logs not right tho?
<OmegaAlpha> anyways should i do the sudo apt-get upgrade? people in the past told me that i shouldn't.
<nickrud> balu1, if it's the one that says 1280x1024, no, you're not getting the right data into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FunnyLookinHat> OmegaAlpha, I personally think it doesn't make much of a difference.  Since ubuntu repos are all fairly well tested you should be ok doing that
<ph1qt10n> !wine
<am3r1ca> HELP !! i have a FAT32 partition but cant mount it, getting some weird erro, already edited fstab, but still wont work
<FunnyLookinHat> OmegaAlpha, you shouldn't always do taht with debian etch /unstable however unless you like to live on the wild side
<Rower> is there a web browser in the terminal i can use?
<intelikey> am3r1ca show the line in /etc/fstab please
<_jason> Rower: lynx
<thizilati> _jason: where do i find preferences in xmms?
<Rower> _jason: thanx..
<am3r1ca> intelikey here ??
<balu1> nickrud ; grrrrrrrr...
<intelikey> am3r1ca yes just the one line
<thizilati> _jason: nevermind
<FunnyLookinHat> thizilati, you click the top left part of XMMS
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<carny> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> ve, did that work??
<TheWrench> ok, so 25GB (NTFS) for windows, 10GB (ext3) for Ububtu, mabye 100GB (fat32) for media.
<balu1> nickrud: how can just chang ethe resolution of my system?? Like sasy "just load 1024  as a default
<am3r1ca> intelikey :dev/sda7    /home/am3r1ca/dos        vfat user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0   0
<carny> im trying to install ati drivers for my rage mobility m1
<OmegaAlpha> btw anyone know how to recover files from a screwy partition?
<carny> and i get the error message: ./aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open
<FunnyLookinHat> TheWrench, that would work fairly well probably
<carny> could anyone please help me?
<ve> OmegaAlpha, define screwy?
<TheWrench> I also have lots of big programs for windows (MATLAB, Mathematica,VisualStudio...etc) should I makea big NTFS partition forthose?
<FunnyLookinHat> TheWrench, probably.
<am3r1ca> intelikey when i run the comand dmesg | tail i get a weird error
<nickrud> balu1, lol, it is a total pain for old cards. I bought an nvidia just so I could get away from voodoo3 gl
<_jason> TheWrench: I believe you can run matlab and mathematica in linux
<balu1> nickrud: hm maybe thats what ill do , just pick up a cheap card.. im doing this cuz it wa the only spare card around
<nickrud> I went as far as a 5200, I throw money :)
<tritium> you can, _jason
<intelikey> am3r1ca  how about  " dev/sda7    /home/am3r1ca/dos        vfat       users,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0   0  "  adding users should allow you to mount it.   you could add auto  so that it would be auto.         show the "weird" error.
<FunnyLookinHat> _jason, TheWrench , you can run those programs in linux, but you need to purchase the linux versions.
<OmegaAlpha> ve, screwy as in, i can see it on linux, but not exactly what should be there, i cant access it on windows. but can see it with partition magic
<_jason> FunnyLookinHat, TheWrench: I know my matlab came with the linux version on the same cd
<balu1> nickrud: do u know how to install a joystick/ ;p
<nickrud> the voodoo was a great 2d card for the machine I ran it on.
<FunnyLookinHat> _jason, oh reallly?  that's freakin awesome!
<flodine> anyone use mtail for there log files?
<OmegaAlpha> ve, the directories are there as they shoudl be but once you access them.. the files arent there but a bunch of files written in ascii characters
<nickrud> Joystick = 5 years of frustration
<balu1> nickrud: ya 2d works just fine
<balu1> nickrud: god bless ubuntu ;p
<tritium> _jason: student version?
<_jason> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, I was pretty surprised when I saw it
<am3r1ca> intelikey the erro is [4295331.193000]  FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<am3r1ca> [4295331.198000]  FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<am3r1ca> [4295331.198000]  VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda7.
<_jason> tritium: it was actually a friends, not sure
<am3r1ca> sory
<ve> OmegaAlpha, what does fsck have to say about it?
<xm07> im new to linux how would i run "./install.sh" as root
<OmegaAlpha> ve, also i can no longer move or resize the partition in a partition program on windows or linux. also i have errors - something about missing clusters
<ve> OmegaAlpha, does it report it as clean?
<asdfasdfn__> what the file equivalent for /etc/ld.so.conf in ubuntu?
<_jason> xm07: what are you trying to install?
<xm07> divx
<FunnyLookinHat> xm07, On ubuntu, you do sudo ./install.sh
<xm07> ok thx
<OmegaAlpha> ve whats fsck?
<FunnyLookinHat> xm07, but wait!
<tritium> asdfasdfn__: /etc/ld.so.conf ;)
<_jason> xm07: don't do that
<FunnyLookinHat> xm07, Depending on what you are trying to install, I would suggest using synaptic
<xm07> good thing i didnt
<balu1> nickrud: so no easy way to detect a joystick huh?
<FunnyLookinHat> xm07, What are you trying to install?
<xm07> the divx codec for linux
<intelikey> am3r1ca what does  fdisk -l /dev/sda7     tell us ?
<FunnyLookinHat> oh dude
<thizilati> fuck my soundcard isnt even detected
<_jason> ubotu: tell xm07 about restricted
<FunnyLookinHat> xm07, Go to System - Administration - Synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> xm07, yea do what ubotu tells u
<intelikey> or just sda
<nickrud> balu1, I should refine that: 2 years of frustration, and 3 years of not really caring. I haven
<nickrud> 't had a joystick recently, anyway.
<am3r1ca> intelikey it says : Cannot open /dev/sda7
<intelikey> or just sda
<freenodes> how do i make from bootable cd to a bootable dvd ?
<intelikey> am3r1ca what does  fdisk -l /dev/sda     tell us ?
<asdfasdfn__> tritium, this file does not exist here
<mist> hi, i'm working on ubuntu on intel macs, and i'd like to discuss booting.... is anyone here who would like to talk about that? :-)
<intelikey> sorry for the   7  up there.
<OmegaAlpha> ve, i dont know what fsck is...
<tritium> asdfasdfn__: did you delete it?
<ve> OmegaAlpha, fsck is file system check
<asdfasdfn__> tritium, no :>
<am3r1ca> intelikey it says : Cannot open /dev/sda7
<ve> OmegaAlpha, "man fsck"
<OmegaAlpha> ve, well i justentered it and i dont think it sees the hd
<lewix> what can I do to be able to watch videos online
<intelikey> am3r1ca please read.
<TheWrench> ok, so perhaps: 25GB (NTFS) for windows, 10GB (ext3) for Ububtu, 100GB (fat32) for media, 40GB (NTFS) for windows application, 25GB (ext3) for Ubuntu applications.  Total 200GB.
<FunnyLookinHat> lewix, I would install xine
<_jason> lewix: mplayer plug-in works well for me
<TheWrench> what doyou think?
<OmegaAlpha> ve, so i entered no for it to continue becuase it says it can cause severe damage
<lewix> i have xine but apparently there is an error
<FunnyLookinHat> lewix, Try installing gxine package as well
<am3r1ca> intelikey i ran the command fdisk -l, and the terminal says : intelikey it says : Cannot open /dev/sda7
<ve> OmegaAlpha, you'll want to unmount the drive and run fsck against only that drive via the device name
<lewix> xine engine failed to start.
<lewix> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell lewix about restricted formats
<lewix> FunnyLookinHat, sorry but Iam truly a newbie, can you be more explicit
<intelikey> am3r1ca eeeek      then that sounds like a job for testdisk
<_jason> lewix: install w32codecs (see ubotu's message)
<OmegaAlpha> ve, ok yeah i was just about to do that.. but now the damn drive wont stop reading hehe.  I hope it sees it once i unmount it
<am3r1ca> intelikey it cant open /dev/sda7
<Falstius> TheWrench: if you mostly use linux, consider using ext3 for your media partition and loading an ext3 driver in windows.
<ve> OmegaAlpha, run "mount" to see device name.....run "umount /dev/foo", then "fsck /dev/foo"
<TheWrench> I have never used Linux before.
<am3r1ca> intelikey how to testdisk ??
<lewix> I already installed those package
<intelikey> am3r1ca bad partition table.   testdisk might be able to recover it.
<crxyem> TheWrench:  ext3 drivers work great
<FunnyLookinHat> lewix, sure thing
<lewix> ...
<intelikey> am3r1ca sudo apt-get install testdisk && testdisk
<_jason> lewix: try mplayer :)
<FunnyLookinHat> lewix, The problem is that you most likely don't have the libs installed for the codecs you are trying to view
<Falstius> TheWrench: you don't need 25GB for apps ... I have 7.5 GB for apps and that is just barely halffull (and I have most things installed twice! 32/64 bits)
<intelikey> or sudo the second
<intelikey> am3r1ca sudo apt-get install testdisk && sudo testdisk
<Falstius> TheWrench: and that includes all of the system apps.
<crxyem> so anyone falmiliar with repartioning hard disk space (dual boot winxp and ubuntu) ??? I need to give Ubuntu more room
<Falstius> crxyem: back up your date first ...
<FunnyLookinHat> lewix, this site has names of many packages you will need to get those restricted formats to play, such as mp3
<FunnyLookinHat> lewix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<freenodes> how do i make from a live bootable cd to a live bootable dvd ?
<Toma-> would a dapper kernel run on breezy? just compiled 2.6.15 and getting some nasty driver errors.
<am3r1ca> intelikey, ok but check this out, the fat 32 partition was created with the ubuntu instalation, i created it, and in windows when i acessed the partion, it had all these folders in it
<lewix> thanks again, give me one moment..just the time to read throughout the article
<am3r1ca> i deleted them all, were they important ???
<crxyem> not a problem , my question would be I need to repart my NTFS drive in winxp, and then add more space to / and /home , anything Ishould be aware of, will I need to edit grub
<balu1> nickrud:  tdfx, im assuming, IS the right driver for the card right?? not glide?
<FunnyLookinHat> lewix, ok, you will install all of these packages via synaptic,   Found at System - Administration - Synaptic
<am3r1ca> in windows the partition works fine, it just doesn work in ubuntu
<intelikey> am3r1ca it is a clean partition ?      format it ?
<Rower> how to install lynx?
<am3r1ca> intelikey, yeah i just formated it in windows
<_jason> Rower: you should have it, otherwise probably sudo apt-get install lynx
<Falstius> crxyem: if you are only increase the size of the current partitions you won't need to edit grub.  The easiest way is to download an ubuntu or knoppix live cd and use the partition tools there.
<Rower> thanx
<TheWrench> ok, all advice considered.
<intelikey> formated to fat32  or ntfs ?
<Falstius> gparted or qparted.
<TheWrench>  25GB (NTFS) for windows, 10GB (ext3) for Ububtu, 110GB (fat32) for media, 40GB (NTFS) for windows application, 15GB (ext3) for Ubuntu applications. Total 200GB.
<Rower> _jason: if i have it i only have to type lynx to start it?
<_jason> Rower: yep
<balu1> nickrud: the other thing...when i do an LSPCI...i get hex values (in terminal 1) ..
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico!
<crxyem> I didn;'t think you could partition ntfs space with knoppix of ubuntu
<nickrud> balu1, yes. The only thing that comes to mind, is possibly your monitor refresh rates are no quite right. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10166 , along with libglide3 must work
<Rower> _jason: it told me that the package lynx wasnt there..
<TheWrench> So you think that this distributionis not possible?
<_jason> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: (Text-mode WWW Browser), section web, is optional. Version: 2.8.5-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1811 kB, Installed size: 4580 kB
<Falstius> TheWrench: Why don't you try 15 GB for windows, 40 GB for your warez, 10 GB for /, 15 GB for /home and the rest for media.
<balu1> nickrud:  well i want to make sure im putting the right pci slot also.. when i do lspci,  my vid card value is 0000:01:00.0
<Falstius> plus 2 GB swap.
<balu1> nickrud: what par tof that is the PCI card value?
<percent_20> !bluetooth
<ubotu> I heard bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<_jason> Rower: what version of ubuntu are you running and what kind of install did you do?
<nickrud> balu1, pci is ok
<Rower> server install
<ve> FunnyLookinHat, got sidetracked....still messing with it
<intelikey> am3r1ca if it is blank  i'd do this.      sudo cfdisk /dev/sda          delete anything not wanted.  make new partition set it to 06 or what ever you like   and write to disk & exit.  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda#   where # is the new number   7 or other.   then mount it.
<percent_20> how do yo turn bluetooth off?
<Falstius> TheWrench: it is very possible, just not efficient :)
<Rower> _jason: 5.10 version
<_jason> Rower: that's probably why.  Did 'sudo aptitude install lynx' not work?
<balu1> nickrud: yes but i want to learn to distinguish between the two...so in a hex value.. how do i know which corresponds to the PCI?
<FunnyLookinHat> ve, haha, ok
<nickrud> balu1, it was the same in both configs you showed me
<Rower> _jason: didnt work
<TheWrench> Falstius, why is itnot efficient?
<balu1> nickrud: i set that pci manually :X
<lgc> I wish someone could help me with this: my laptop is behaving rather windows-like: When I close the session and restart, I end up with the same, pesky messed up session from a month ago. How can I get rid of that? How about you, _jason? Could you help me?
<OmegaAlpha> ve, ok first i ran mount and saw it was sda1 but it was still reading so i waited and disconnected it and now its labeled as sdb1?
<_jason> Rower: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enable the online repos.  Then do 'sudo apt-get update'
<FunnyLookinHat> _jason, perhaps have Rower use Synaptic?
<_jason> Rower: do you have X?
<Rower> _jason: no
<FunnyLookinHat> ew gros.
<nickrud> balu1, all I cared about pci values was that PCI:1: meant it was agp, everything else was bus
<wicked_> hi! when i updates my sources list i got some of those failed, i did it in console and saw those ing thing... what r those?
<Falstius> TheWrench: applications in Linux don't eat up harddrive in the same way as windows so devoting a large amount of space to them is impratical (unless you're running special CAD software or some such)
<am3r1ca> intelikey ok !! thanks ill give it a go
<balu1> nickrud: but its not an AGP card??
<Rower> _jason: the final thing is that i want it to run as a server machine for cgi irc =) and its my first time trying to install linux.. :D
<balu1> nickrud: im using a PCI card.
<_jason> Rower: k, just uncomment the lines that start with ``deb'' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> am3r1ca it kinda sounds like you made a partition and file system that didn't match and windows read it wrong and compounded the problem.
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell wicked_ about easysource
<crxyem> can parted or qtparted resize ntfs partitions ?/
<_jason> Rower: are you comfortable editing files in the terminal?
<am3r1ca> intelikey ok
<FunnyLookinHat> wicked_, that should help you out, let me know
<wicked_> funny thats where i went.. then i activated the gpg
<Rower> _jason: yeah..
<Falstius> crxyem: you should check the website.
<nickrud> balu1, sudo lspci -v has the reference numbers (don't wanna say canonical)
<_jason> Rower: k, just making sure :)
<OmegaAlpha> brb
<Rower> _jason: done it 2 times before =P
<crxyem> good idea
<TheWrench> Flastius: so you are not saying the formats are inefficient, just the sizes of the partitions?
<Rower> _jason: running linux on this machine to.. but the problem is that im running a dualcore cpu..
<intelikey> where is crimsun ?
<Rower> and also, cant get the audio drivers correct..
<lgc> nalioth, cafuego _jason could anyone of you help me with tonight's beef?
<nalioth> lgc: what cut would that be?
<Falstius> TheWrench: yep.  Although fat32 is pretty lame ... ext3 with ext3 drivers for windows or NTFS support in Linux is nicer ... but those both take some special loving.  So go with fat32 your first time.
<nightvision> sup
<crimsun> intelikey: he's fighting ssh tunneling atm
<_jason> lgc: you want it to remember your last session or no?
<DarkMageZ> Toma-: :P these patches are great fun
<wicked_> what does ign stand for.. ex: Ign ftp://ftp.free.fr breezy/free Sources
<balu1> nickrud: u misunderstand me, i just want to know how to read the value, so like if i did lspci, i get a hex value of 0000:01:00.0, i f i wanted to enter a PCI: x:x:x  howd i type it?
<nalioth> wicked_: ignore, cuz it already has that file
<intelikey> crimsun would you beep me when you have a minute?
<Toma-> DarkMageZ: oh rly
<crimsun> intelikey: sure
<lgc> _jason, nalioth: here it is again: my laptop is behaving rather windows-like: When I close the session and restart, I end up with the same, pesky messed up session from a month ago. How can I get rid of that?
<carny> hello
<wicked_> ho ok so that might be the reason why it failed i guess
<nalioth> lgc: uncheck the box for 'remember this session'
<DarkMageZ> Toma-: ya, i sucessfully stuffed it up :)
<Toma-> oh no :(
<carny> is there a quick way to install my ati rage mobility m1 and enable opengl support with apt-get???
<carny> is there a quick way to install my ati rage mobility m1 and enable opengl support with apt-get???
<carny> is there a quick way to install my ati rage mobility m1 and enable opengl support with apt-get???
<Rower> _jason: hmmza.. couldt edit the file :D
<am3r1ca> intelikey, the partition is blank, but not the disk, this isnt going to mess up the other partitions right ??
<_jason> carny: that only gets you ignored
<tonyyarusso> carny: First, to be more likely to get help don't flood.
<_jason> Rower: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Toma-> carny: repeating gets you onto my ignore list
<Rower> aah nano was the command :D
<carny> yeh well i get ignored either way
<carny> please
<ph1qt10n> !sound
<balu1> not sure if im explaining myself well x
<ubotu> from memory, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<nalioth> ubotu: tell carny about attitude
<balu1> :x
<carny> ive asked about 10 times and ive been ignored every time
<lgc> nalioth, that option is on the logout window, if I am correct. The problem is that I end up with the same "$#%# old session!
<nickrud> balu1, :)
<nalioth> ph1qt10n: why are you flooding this channel?
<_jason> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nickrud> balu1, I
<intelikey> carny there is a quick to get banned from the channel,  just do that repete thing again   :)
<carny> thankyou :D
<balu1> nickrud  did ya get what i was saying? ;x
<ph1qt10n> am i flooding it?
<lewix> FunnyLookinHat, how can I change my streaming video player. I want to use mplayer but xine is set by default
<nickrud> balu1, yeah, and I am not a PCI calculator, I guess :)
<nalioth> ph1qt10n: /msg ubotu msg the bot
<tonyyarusso> carny: That probably means nobody who knows is here at the time that you ask.
<TheWrench> Falstius: ok, now for the dumb questions.  why do you say 10g for / and 15g for /home?  what does this mean? alternatively, where should I go to find out?
<_jason> lgc: system > preferences > sessions, was what nalioth was referring to I believe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<balu1> nickrud: now im really confused, i thot it was just a difference in formats..?
<rishi> hey buys
<rishi> guys*
<rishi> i have a question...
<Eleaf> Can anybody else give me some dns servers?
<nickrud> balu1, exactly, and I don't even get close enough to that kind of stuff to be able to roll it off the top of my head.
<am3r1ca> intelikey, the partition is blank, but not the disk, this isnt going to mess up the other partitions right ??
<rishi> is dapper flight 5 pretty much usable
<rishi> ?
<Toma-> rishi: yep
<shiv> am I just imagining things or the audio in kinux appears actually better than windows?
<balu1> nickrud: dang.. k didnt kno it was that complicated
<RemyLaptop> Hey guys, I managed to remove the clock from the system tray (top right hand corner
<Falstius> TheWrench: / will be where all of your system configuration and program files go.  And where your logs and such are.  /home is where your personal configuration and files will be.
<tonyyarusso> rishi: You can get details in #ubuntu+1 too.
<shiv> am I just imagining things or the audio in linux appears actually better than windows?
<lewix> FunnyLookinHat, how can I change my streaming video player. I want to use mplayer but xine is set by default
<RemyLaptop> how do I get it back ?
<mytruehero> I'm afraid I'm stumped here... I'm trying to curl a URL that includes an ampersand, but the result of "curl http://www.foo.com/bar.php?a=1&b=2" is just "http://www.foo.com/bar.php?a=1" that is, it only grabs everything before the first ampersand
<intelikey> am3r1ca if you leave them alone it wont do a thing to them
<Rower> apt-get update
<rishi> so if i download and install dapper flight 5...once it becomes a release, will it update it automatically, or will i have to reinstall?
<am3r1ca> intelikey ok thanks
<_jason> RemyLaptop: right click on the panel > add to panel > clock
<nickrud> balu1, I don't even know if it's complicated, I just know enough to recognize different dialects
<RemyLaptop> I can't get it to appear in the right most panel though....
<Falstius> Generally, programs and logs won't get about 5GB, but 10 leaves plenty of room for temp files and a few big games if you lean that way.
<RemyLaptop> only on the middle panel
<lgc> _jason, I don't see any pertinent option (except perhaps "automatically save session changes", which is not selected)
<intelikey> am3r1ca uf you tell cfdisk to delete them it will....  so use good sense.
<balu1> nickrud: i c, well i just thot something was wrong when u said that PCI : 1 = agp, but im running a pci card
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, after you get it back, right-click on it & select Move
<Eleaf> Anybody know of any dns servers I can use?
<freenodes> :(:::
<RemyLaptop> Still can't move it to the right...
<tonyyarusso> RemyLaptop: Drag and drop?
<RemyLaptop> it will only move inside the middle top panel
<freenodes> 4.2.2.2
<Madpilot> Eleaf, your own ISP should supply those?
<freenodes> 4.2.2.3
<nalioth> lgc: i'm not sure where in your homedir it saves session info
<Eleaf> yes
<_jason> lgc: you can delete ~/.gnome2/session, I believe it's where it gets stored
<RemyLaptop> Moving it doesn't work either...
<freenodes> that was for eleaf
<Eleaf> Madpilot, but I need some more, I don't even want to explain my situation, sorry
<intelikey> am3r1ca don't forget to write to disk before you exit.
<Eleaf> alright
<Eleaf> freenodes, those work?
<lewix>  how can I change my streaming video player. I want to use mplayer but xine is set by default
<Madpilot> Eleaf, no idea, sorry
<lgc> _jason, nalioth, thanks. Let me check that out...
<freenodes> yep theyre some big provider
<Eleaf> Madpilot, yea,  it's such a big thing, it would take forever to explain
<Eleaf> thanks freenodes !
<Eleaf> I'll try them now
<rishi> wait, so if i d/l dapper flight 5, will it update to release?
<lewix>  how can I change my streaming video player. I want to use mplayer but xine is set by default or how can i uninstall xine
<nickrud> balu1, like I said, I can recognize dialects, but context matters: ok , it's 2. sorry. Not the first time I've gotten details wrong, won't be the last. Heh.
<nalioth> rishi: yes it will
<broberts> mytruehero: Did you try to backslash it?  http://foo.com/bar.php\?a=1\?b=2
<_jason> lewix: in firefox you mean?
<rishi> sweet...one more question...does dapper 5 have all the xgl goodness?
<lewix> jason yes
<nalioth> rishi: it does not. you can add it, tho
<am3r1ca> intelikey i think i found whats wrong, in the cfdisk comand the fat 32 is sda6, and in fstab its sda7
<rishi> ah...okay, i think i saw that tutorial on digg
<lewix> _jason, that's exactly what i mean
<am3r1ca> sda 7 in cfdisk is swap
<am3r1ca> thats why it didnt find anything
<lgc> _jason, Bingo! It actually was the one from a month ago. Thanks!
<am3r1ca> :)
<intelikey> am3r1ca that'll do it.
<balu1> nickrud: the only reason i was concerned is, if i defined my card as something it isnt, it could cause probs
<_jason> lewix: hrmm, I don't know what package provides the xine plug-in.  You've installed mplayer and mozilla-mplayer already?
<am3r1ca> so now i just have to edit fstab corresponding with the info in the cfdisk ??
<mytruehero> broberts: that works. thanks :)
<TheWrench> ok, so: 25GB (NTFS) for windows, 40GB (NTFS) for windows application, 10GB (ext3) for /, 15GB (ext3) for /home, 110GB (fat32) for media.
<balu1> nickrud: well thnks for ur help anyway man..that was alot of time.
<rishi> have you guys played with the xgl xororaa or whatever
<rishi> good lord
<rishi> its sweet
<balu1> appreciate it*
<TheWrench> now, how do I go about creating an ext3 partition?
<intelikey> am3r1ca that is not what was giving the error can not open sda7  message in fdisk -l   it should NOT report on non-existant partitions.  so  there is a test you can use.
<rishi> but nothing is more nub friendly than ubuntu...and i am one of those.
<Falstius> TheWrench, don't forget 1 GB for swap space (that is what Linux uses when it runs out of RAM).
<nalioth> rishi: once you go to dapper, discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<rishi> okay...thanks nalioth...i really appreciate the help.
<lewix> yes I installed mozilla-mplayer..I think i installed mplayer a long time ago , I;m not sure though . How can I check it out
<intelikey> TheWrench with the ubuntu installer maybe ?
<Falstius> TheWrench: do you have a blank disk now?  It is easier to install windows first and Linux second.  You can create empty partitions in the windows install and then format them during the Linux install.
<ve> OmegaAlpha, fall out?
<mordof> how do i grab all the dependancies for a package?
<cleit0n> hi, how i install one modem intel 537 in kubuntu?
<TheWrench> ok.  Anything else like that that I might need to know (the swap space)?
<_jason> lewix: try running 'mplayer' in a terminal would be one way.  Put ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<intelikey> TheWrench sudo cfdisk if you are in linux and this is another drive.
<nickrud> balu1, I was multitasking, but np. You have the right xorg, get a decent log showing 1024x768
<TheWrench> the drive crashed, i am writing zeros to it now
<nalioth> mordof: apt-get does it for you
<mordof> nalioth, i wan't to compile the package from source
<OmegaAlpha> ve, no i had a kernel upgrade and didnt know that i had to restart the computer for it to finish i guess upgrading.. but i didnt see the upgrade in the upgrade menu.. so i dont think whatever it did.. didnt work haha
<_jason> lewix: also, can you prefix your messages with '_jason' please so that I don't miss them
<mordof> there is a newer version than the repos have
<TheWrench> I am on a different (windows) computer now
<ITSa341> Anyone here familiar with setting up networking in Parallels when using a wireless card in the host OS (Ubuntu 5.10)?
<pvd2006> I noticed in the Ubuntu documentation to install Limewire it had this link, but the link is now broken does anyone know where to get limewire for Ubuntu?
<percent_20> what is the config file for aptget?
<lewix> _jason, thanks again. hmm so I just time ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ITSa341> pvd2006  Limewire.com
<intelikey> TheWrench i don't use swap.  if you want to use swap partition 2x ram is plenty  on all newer systems.   1x ram for those with 1g+ ram
<Falstius> TheWrench, you should probably put the partitions in the right order, something like C:, /, swap, extended(D:, /home, media)
<ITSa341> pvd2006   the stock Limewire release works just fine in Ubuntu 5.10  I run it myself
<pvd2006> Ill check it
<_jason> lewix: just run the command and copy and paste to that site, then give me a link
<OmegaAlpha> ve, i unmounted and did fsck it now says /Unfinished DLs Contains a free cluster (275286). Assuming EOF. Reserved field in VFAT long filename slot is not 0 (but 0xa7). 1: Fix. 2. leave it
<pvd2006> Oh ok
<pvd2006> no spyware/adware?
<ITSa341> Nope
<intelikey> but of course you could have 2g ram and 100g swap if you want it.
<pvd2006> ok cool
<Falstius> intelikey: why don't you use swap?  you've never had a runaway proccess eat all your memory and cause a kernel panic?
<pvd2006> Thanks
<nalioth> pvd2006: use frostwire if you don't want any chance of spyware adware
<percent_20> how can i enable restricted repos?
<ITSa341> pvd2006  It worked flawlessly for me
<intelikey> Falstius oom killer takes care of that.
<percent_20> !nonfree
<Myrth> hi, apt-get upgrade says that libapr0 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-common apache2-utils libpq4 can't be authenticated - is it a problem?
<ubotu> percent_20: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ITSa341> pvd2006 Frostwire is almost identical and it's in the repositories
<percent_20> !non-free
<ubotu> percent_20: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TheWrench> I have 500MB ram, so 1GB swap sounds good to me.
<pvd2006> Ohhh ok.
<pvd2006> That will work
<lgc> _jason, do you know how
<PuMpErNiCkLe> percent_20: system -> administration -> synaptic -> settings -> repos -> settings
<intelikey> Falstius and if it didn't it wouldn't matter how much swap you had it would still fill it all up and panic anyway.
<jakedahn> Hey, can someone upload to pastebin, what the /etc/apt/sources.list looks like for Dapper?
<rohan> RemyLaptop: you still struggling with the clock???
<_jason> lgc: sorry, how what?
<ITSa341> Anyone here familiar with setting up networking in Parallels when using a wireless card in the host OS (Ubuntu 5.10)?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> percent_20: check the box 'show disabled repos'
<pvd2006> is it under mutliverse?
<Falstius> intelikey: takes longer :)
<lgc> _jason, sorry. Do you know how can I add elements to the Gnome menus?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> percent_20: Then go back to the 'repos' window and enable them all.
<ve> OmegaAlpha, fix?  you must decide
<ITSa341> pvd2006  I'm not sure which repo and not running my Ubuntu machine right now
<_jason> lgc: system tools > applications menu editor
<nalioth> ubotu: tell percent_20 about repos
<ve> OmegaAlpha, I don't know the history of the drive, or the sensitivity of the data
<TheWrench> Falstius: you are saying I must create the partitions is a specific order?
<percent_20> PuMpErNiCkLe:swee thank you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> percent_20: np :)
<Rower> When im running lynx and i download a file, where do they go :D
<OmegaAlpha> ve can you message me
<lewix> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10171
<Falstius> TheWrench: no, but there are limitations.  If you put / too far back on the disk grub won't work (atleast older versions wouldn't, I haven't tried with the latest and greatest).
<percent_20> nalioth: thank you coouldn't remember multivers or universe ty
<carny> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Falstius> but Windows wants to install on the first partition, so it helps to make linux the second.
<_jason> lewix: get rid of kaffeine-mozilla package
<carny> !ati rage pro
<ubotu> carny: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crxyem> well, my / is pretty much the last partition and no problems here
<lewix> it was told to install it in the wiki
<nalioth> ubotu: tell carny about ati
<Falstius> crxyem: on a 200 GB disk?
<_jason> lewix: link?
<lewix> _jason, I don't know how to get rid of it
<intelikey> Falstius yeah.... and i have one box with no usb and every linux i have installed on it yet, boots to a point where it sets up usb and "runs away" there,  if it has to fill swap it takes a long time for it to oomK and continue the boot,  without swap about 5 minutes.   so  there are pros & cons  to everything.
<crxyem> um, oops a 40GB
<lewix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-6766cd689854da82b6ce8c6563b42f617e426398
<balu1> nickrud: what did u say bout refresh rates? did they ahve to be a minimu of a #hz?
<ve> OmegaAlpha, I msg'd..you there?
<_jason> lewix: use synaptic or just do: sudo aptitude remove kaffeine-mozilla
<OmegaAlpha> yeah i didnt get it
<am3r1ca> intelikey it mounted, thanks alot
<intelikey> am3r1ca np    welcome
<lewix> _jason, thanks. It's done
<_jason> lewix: restart firefox and it should be using mplayer
<lgc> _jason, I can't find exactly that. What seems more like it is "system > preferences > menus and toobars" (well, more or less. I'm translating from Spanish).
<lewix> what happened to xine
<ve> OmegaAlpha, odd...I'm using gaim...dunno what the prob could be
<pvd2006> :-\ I dont see frostwire on the list
<lewix> _jason, what happened to xine ?
<intelikey> so anyone know an easy way to auto launch an app when twm starts ?
<pvd2006> im searching through, "ALL"
<OmegaAlpha> ve, i sent you a message did you get it?
<nalioth> intelikey: .twcrc ?
<_jason> lewix: you still have xine if you had it before, just not the kaffeine plugin for firefox
<nickrud> balu1, if you want to check that idea of mine, drop the horizsync 10%, & the vertfresh 20%.
<nalioth> intelikey: er, .twmrc
<ve> OmegaAlpha, nope...afraid not
<_jason> lgc: it should be in applications menu > system tools, the command is 'smeg' if you want to run it form a terminal
<intelikey> nalioth just make one ?    with the command i want to run in it ?
<lewix> _jason,  I just restarted mozilla but xine is still set as the default player
<OmegaAlpha> ve, no i think my xchat is messed up
<balu1> nickrud: k ill take a look
<crimsun> intelikey: ping
<nickrud> balu1, most hypotheses never see the light of day
<_jason> lewix: hrmm, pastebin the same ls command from before again
<ve> OmegaAlpha, use AIM/MSN/Yahoo...could use one of those
<Falstius> crxyem: I was looking for the GRUB boot partition limit but can't find it .. I think its like 80GB but that's just a guess.
<nalioth> intelikey: there probably is no such thing as a .twmrc, i just said it to make you think
<intelikey> crimsun you good with alsa problems ?
<crimsun> intelikey: as long as hardware isn't the culprit
<_jason> lewix: wait, when you say mozilla, do you actually mean mozilla or firefox?
<balu1> nickrud: absolutley no reason for this to not work i muts be doing something or the other wrong
<balu1> nickrud: i had to define most of the xorg myself to set voodoo as primary vid card over my integrated vid card
<Falstius> intelikey: is oomK a standard part of the kernel or does it need to be installed and configured?
<ITSa341> balu1   got your email and will send you info in the morning
<balu1> itsaa341: im glad
<balu1> itsa341: im glad ;)
<intelikey> crimsun i've had it working under ubuntu before but this time i cant seem to get it to work....  alsamixer E: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<intelikey> Falstius default afik
<balu1> nickrud: holy shit i dno wha ti did but its working at 1024 res :x
<ve> OmegaAlpha, I could try trillian's irc on my windows laptop...but, I dunno I'm feeling lazy :P
<lewix> _jason, firefox
<pvd2006> I am just going to download limewire. they only have it as RPM, hmmm.
<lewix> sorry
<pvd2006> oh well, good time to learn that.
<OmegaAlpha> ve, anyways i got another message asking if i want to fix numbering (truncating long name to a short name, delete LFN or ignore
<lewix> _jason, I forgot the site to paste stuff
<crimsun> intelikey: cat /proc/asound/cards
<balu1> nickrud: i reconfigured xserver.. wtf this is cooky.. so how can i see if direct rendering works now?
<nickrud> balu1, you got the right values into xorg.conf. save that one as your acell
<jasonkang86> umm...
<_jason> lewix: it's in /topic but it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nickrud> *accel
<ITSa341> pvd2006  get the "other" version
<OmegaAlpha> lol i dont know how to use yahoo messenger or msn to message someone on irc
<jquixote> anyone running an ati mobility x300 ?
<jasonkang86> can we use Linux Ubuntu to learn how to hack?
<balu1> nickrud: cant i just leave this as my permanent xorg? i dont mind it
<nickrud> balu1, glxconfig | grep direct
<Rower> When im running lynx and i download a file, where do they go :D
<lewix> _jason, isn't mozilla the same as firefox ?
<OmegaAlpha> i know how to sign on irc with gaim but im already signed here with xchat
<intelikey> crimsun you want that pastebined or is there a specific line you want ?
<ve> OmegaAlpha, no worries....
<Falstius> intelikey: okay ... I was doing some reading up.  Now that I know what it is, I've seen this in action before when it couldn't find any proccesses to kill to free memory and then still kernel panicked (that was some really badly configured machine)
<crimsun> intelikey: pastebinned, please
<_jason> lewix: there's also a mozilla web browser
<balu1> nickrud: glxconfig: command not found? err..
<ve> OmegaAlpha, sounds like good stuff to fix....
<Xenguy> nickrud: Hi again - I think I got that OOo problem mostly licked, thanks to some kind soul on the OOo channel...
<pvd2006> ah alright found it
<jasonkang86> can we learn how to hack?
<jquixote> balu1: you need fglrx installed
<lewix> _jason, Im talking about firefox web browser
<ollie> hi all
<nickrud> balu1, glxinfo, I'm busy (listening to chatter on the phone)
<intelikey> crimsun actually its only 2 lines "0 [AD1816A        ] : AD1816A - ADI SoundPort AD1816A                ADI SoundPort AD1816A, SS at 0x100, irq 5, dma 1&0"
<_jason> lewix: k
<ve> OmegaAlpha, obviously it recognizes the file system.....good sign
<percent_20> is there going to be an pudate for badger to gnome 2.14 when it comes out?
<Xenguy> nickrud: it was much simpler solution than I expected :-)
<balu1> nickrud: glxinfo WOOOOOOOOOOOO directrendering on! we have 3d accel! LIFTOFF
<iGotNoTime> Does anyone here use Meebo.com?
<nickrud> balu1, ok!
<jquixote> what is glxconfig? I thought it was aticonfig
<Xenguy> nickrud: anyway styles are our friend I think
<iGotNoTime> I am not advertising, my question goes further into depth
<balu1> nickrud: THANK YOU man. serously.
<jon_> 
<nickrud> Xenguy, they usually are, we are blind (and lazy, in this case)
<balu1> nickrud: can i add a snippet to your wikki??
<crimsun> intelikey: ok. Does ``alsamixer -c0'' work?
<_jason> jon_: /join #ubuntu-zh
<jasonkang86> jon_: here all european
<Xenguy> nickrud: I was overcomplicating things in this case
<nickrud> balu1, please. that was the first one I did, sort of as a test. It needs work.
<jasonkang86> me chinese
<ve> OmegaAlpha, I think I'm having issues of my own...I'll brb
<jasonkang86> XD
<OmegaAlpha> ve, yeah but looks like i got alot of errors
<intelikey> crimsun alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:0: No such file or directory
<ve> gonna reboot
<OmegaAlpha> ve, im still answering alot of questions fixing stuff
<crimsun> intelikey: lsmod output, please
<balu1> nickrud: lovely :) i get to contribute back to the community!
<OmegaAlpha> ve, ok
<iGotNoTime> does anyone have a suggestion for displaying a live webpage as my desktop background?
<pvd2006> Itsa341: ok I found the other Limewire download how do I install it again? I am pretty new to linux forgot which command to use
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Xenguy> iGotNoTime: change your nick to MultimediaMan :-)
<ITSa341> pvd2006  this is the version I use (click the "other OS2 solaris, linux)
<Blippe> iGotNoTime, doesn't gdesklet have that feature?
<iGotNoTime> Xenguy ??
<lgc> _jason, the closest I get is "applications > system tools > configuration editor", but it lists a myriad of options, not just (and not) the few ones I have on the menu. On the other hand, "smeg" doesn't exist on my system (I'm on good old Hoary).
<pvd2006> yes
<lewix> _jason, please don't forget me lol
<pvd2006> that is the one I downloaded
<iGotNoTime> Blippe I don't know, does it?
<ITSa341> go into the folder and if memory serves me right run runlime.sh
<iGotNoTime> Blippe I will search
<Xenguy> iGotNoTime: humour'; there must be a way tho
<Blippe> i think so...
<_jason> lewix: did you pastebin that ls command?
<ITSa341> pvd2006 go into the folder and if memory serves me right run runlime.sh
<crxyem> so anyone familiar with acpi and resulting issues with samba
<iGotNoTime> Xenguy sorry just a littel tired :)
<balu1> wow fixing stuff in linux is way more frustrating + gratifying than windows ;p
<_jason> lgc: install smeg, I think it is in hoary repos.  Let me know if you can't find it
<TheWrench> so, in order:
<intelikey> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10173
<Xenguy> iGotNoTime: ahh, me too actually :-)
<TheWrench> C:      25GB  (NTFS) for windows
<ITSa341> pvd2006 there should be a readme or a txt file with instructions
<intelikey> crimsun that's just the snd portion.
<lewix> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10174
<Falstius> TheWrench, don't paste them to their own lines ...
<TheWrench> ok
<TheWrench> sorry
<crimsun> intelikey: k, entire lsmod output, please
<_jason> lewix: you sure you closed all instances of firefox?
<Alex2> I am new to Ubuntu and have tried the LiveCD on an emachine with wireless, everything worked but the wireless, any hints...I am leary of trying the full install if the woreless will not work.
<lewix> sure
<lgc> _jason, "smeg" seems not to be on the repositories.
<cleit0n> ae uma duvida os procedimentos pra instalar um modem intel num ubuntu seria o mesmo num debian? ou muda?
<OmegaAlpha> what does it mean when fsck asks you if you want to drop a directory?
<lewix> _jason, I'm sure
<rishi> guys, where do i go to download dapper
<_jason> lewix: 'killall firefox-bin' just to be certain
<intelikey> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10175
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rishi about upgrade
<intelikey> don't know what differance that makes but there ya are.
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, I changed the theme on my system, and now the icon for the trash can has dissapeared... any ideaS?
<Falstius> Portuguese?
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<techrush>  its garbage day
<_jason> lgc: you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Blippe> Alex2, you might wanna try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25398.html
<techrush> trash truck must have thrown away your can
<techrush> :(
<rishi> nalioth...ubotu didn't tell me
<rishi> haha
<TheWrench> so, inorder. C: (25GB NTFS) for windows, / (10GB ext3) for Ubuntu, D: (40GB NTFS) for windows wares,/home (15GB ext3),media (110GB fat32).
<nalioth> rishi: look at your private messages
<lewix> _jason, the same result..it doesnt work
<crxyem> hello any help with acpi issues ?
<rishi> woah.
<lgc> _jason, yes.
<Falstius> TheWrench: that should work happily.  How much RAM do you have?
<_jason> lewix: it still loads xine?
<lewix> _jason, yep
<bassinboy> ok, my dns report shows I have Lame nameservers, what file do I edit to delete those
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, ve, here
<TheWrench> Falstius:and to do this, I install windows first, leaving blank partitions, then install ubuntu?
<lewix> _jason, can't I just uninstall xine ?
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, welcome back
<TheWrench> Falstius:500megs
<Guest63120> where is the download directory of lynx
<TylerWalts> Hi, I was trying to follow the Ubuntu starter guide to install Java Firefox plugin:  (sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5) but then it gives an error:  "E: Package sun-j2re1.5 has no installation candidate
<TylerWalts> " - am I missing a repository or something?
<Falstius> TheWrench: that is the easiest way.  You should probably make a 1GB partition for "swap" too.
<MrRio> opening beagle search, in the about window just says 'Desktop Search 0.0'
<bluefoxicy> ubotu: anjuta
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluefoxicy
<_jason> lewix: wel you removed the plugin, do this and pastebin and results: 'locate kaffeineplugin.so'
<Falstius> It can go anywhere.
<crimsun> intelikey: the 'sound' (OSS/Free) module is loaded. Please unload it and all the ALSA modules, then reload the ALSA ad1816a driver (modprobe -r sound snd-ad1816a && modprobe snd-ad1816a)
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, I'm using trillian now...sent you a msg...I take it you didn't receive it still?
<nalioth> Guest63120: the directory that you start it from
<_jason> in Hoary, wasn't smeg available in the repos?  which one?
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, nope sorry
<RemyLaptop> !smeg
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<Blippe> TheWrench,  C: (24GB NTFS) for windows, e: (1gig ntfs) for virtual memory, (swap) (1gig) / (10GB ext3) for Ubuntu, D: (40GB NTFS) for windows wares,/home (15GB ext3),media (110GB fat32)
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, what is the context of the word 'drop' when using fsck?
<intelikey> crimsun done,   same error.
<_jason> lgc: see ubotu's message above I guess.  But I could have sworn it was in the repos :)
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, im getting alot of messages asking if i want to drop directories and files
<crimsun> intelikey: and /proc/asound/cards still reports the ad1816a as valid?
<Blippe> TheWrench, why 40 gig warez?
<lewix> _jason,  I installed the mozilla-kaffein package at the same time I installed mozzilla-firefox. Xine was already installed
<nalioth> _jason: it was not available, iirc
<Falstius> Blippe: probably DVD images of games ...
<lewix> _jason, then I installed w32codecs
<Blippe> Falstius, why not put them in a 150gig media?
<intelikey> crimsun just a sec... re trying and got this.   devfs_remove: sound/audio not found, cannot remove
<_jason> lewix: ok check 'about:plugins' in the firefox url bar and see if it is using mplayer or not
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, not good, I believe that deletes
<TheWrench> Blippe, Flastius: i have lots of large windows applications.  Actually, no games.
<intelikey> crimsun and    "pnp: Unable to assign resources to device 01:01.01.     ad1816a: MPU401 PnP configure failure "
<Falstius> Blippe, you can't mount fat32 as folders in NTFS, you can with NTFS/NTFS?  I dunno.
<lgc> _jason, I'm on it.
<intelikey> now check the card crimsun ?
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, i got a message saying one of my music files has a bad file name and wants to know if i want to drop the file, or rename it, auto rename it, or keep it... these are the kind of messages im getting.. alot of them
<jquixote> anyone notice how ubuntu and digg are such good friends?
<Xenguy> I can dig it :-)
<crimsun> intelikey: ah. Please forcibly unload ALSA: invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload
<Blippe> Falstius, i thought you could with fat, shows what i know!
<jakedahn> ok, who here is running dapper?
<intelikey> crimsun ok
<jakedahn> anyone?
<laggerzero> Hello, I'm running into some troubles with dapper (yeah I know it's alpha)
<laggerzero> me
<_jason> jakedahn: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<TheWrench> Blippe: i wanted the media partition to contain files that i would use from both operating systems
<laggerzero> and the problem is not XGL!
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, might want to google the text of the error.....I don't have experience with that one
<Blippe> jakedahn,  try #ubuntu+1
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, like right now.. all my files names have changed.. and i cant see them how i used to.. like there are more. and the names are of ascii characters.. really mumbo jumbo... and the same with the sub directories
<fatehaze> jakedahn, #ubuntu+1
<SlicerDicer> can somebody help me figure out why when I try to sudo it says "sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname ()"
<jakedahn> kk
<laggerzero> i'm getting some tcltk errors
<_jason> SlicerDicer: put the contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jquixote> my ubuntu is so slow
<intelikey> crimsun k that seems to have worked. now ?
<OmegaAlpha> does ubuntu have a remoter terminal like program?
<Xenguy> jquixote: define slow; what hardware?
<laggerzero> __main__.TclError: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<SlicerDicer> _jason: I can tell you whats there hehe :)
<laggerzero> anyone know what that means?
<OmegaAlpha> i can let you see it lol its messy
<_jason> SlicerDicer: that works too
<crimsun> intelikey: please confirm no ALSA modules are loaded (``lsmod|grep ^snd'' -> nothing)
<laggerzero> i get that on every app that tries to use tcl tk
<jquixote> Xenguy: mobility x300; dell D810
<OmegaAlpha> there are errors with the clusters on the drive.. i dont really know what a cluster is..
<crimsun> intelikey: and neither ad1816 nor sound are loaded
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha, you mean a graphical or a textbased?
<SlicerDicer> _jason: '127.0.0.1 hostname' for /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname its 'hostname'
<Xenguy> jquixote: that is hardware-speak to me
<jquixote> Xenguy: I fear I didn't install fglrx correctly or something
<intelikey> crimsun confirmed
<OmegaAlpha> for example i cant resize or move the partition because it comes up with too many errors and stops itself
<Xenguy> jquixote: I stand aside for this question :-)
<bluefoxicy> ubotu: build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<TheWrench> Blippe: well, no, but I don't have that much media either...
<crimsun> intelikey: ok. Does ``modprobe snd-ad1816a'' still return a PnP error?
<OmegaAlpha> Blippe, as in what? what the files look like?
<jquixote> Xenguy: you wanted me to tell you the hardware
<jquixote> I thought
<intelikey> ad1816a: MPU401 PnP configure failure
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha, as in the remote terminal...
<intelikey> crimsun ^
<_jason> SlicerDicer: I would think it would work like that, but my hosts looks like: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost hostname
<bluefoxicy> ubotu please give more detail, like saying that I could also apt-get source something essentials and then apt-get -b and have it install all needed build packages and build the package automaticalyl.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, bluefoxicy
<Xenguy> jquixote: yes, you did, and I realize I can't help, so others must come forth
<bluefoxicy> somebody make whatever i said make sense
<OmegaAlpha> and then itll say that there are too many lost clusters or something liek that
<bluefoxicy> and tell ubotu
<SlicerDicer> _jason: ahh ok
<laggerzero> anyone have any idea?
<SlicerDicer> _jason: time to livecd again :)
<OmegaAlpha> Blippe, doesnt matter to me.. either or
<crimsun> intelikey: ok, then you're facing a similar bug to Malone #11868
<iGotNoTime> Blippe I am new to Gdesklets, I have the engine installed and running but where do I begin looking for packages that work with it?
<lewix> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10176
<jquixote> others: come forth, be plentiful
<_jason> SlicerDicer: make sure no typos and nothing extra in the files (newlines maybe)
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha, ssh and/or vnc
<crimsun> intelikey: Have you tried Dapper Flight 4 and Dapper Flight 5 live cds?
<OmegaAlpha> Blippe, if i view the harddrive via terminal it still shows the crazy file names and how everythign has changed
<intelikey> crimsun i'm on dialup.
<intelikey> short answer no.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  any idea for a repo with dapper-ready anjuta 2.0.1?
<SlicerDicer> _jason: yeah I just never had to do it like that before with other distros so I was not familar I will give it a shot see what happens
<_jason> lewix: 'locate gxineplugin.so'
<OmegaAlpha> Blippe, umm whats vnc?
<Blippe> iGotNoTime, not really sure, quite some time ago since i last used it
<balu1> nickrud: blahh cant edit ur wiki. ubuntu keeps giving me some log in bs
<crimsun> intelikey: still on Hoary, or using Breezy?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I know you guys have like 6 billion repos around :>
<intelikey> crimsun but i have had the sound working on this 5.4 before on this box.
<vejan> question?????
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, vnc is similar to remote desktop
<lewix> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10177
<vercellone> not secure or encrypted though
<Xenguy>  /xngy trs t tlk wth n vwls...
<laggerzero> i wasn't all to impressed with breezy
<laggerzero> I had so many issues with it
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, oh how do i check to see which one i have if i do have any
<crxyem> so anyone wanna answer an acpi Q ? ?
<iGotNoTime> Blippe, no big deal found a huge resource :) thx again for the tip
<vercellone> if connecting over public internet, you should use vnc
<vejan> firefox will not connect to sun.com to get java
<vercellone> er, ssh
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: not that I'm aware (at least not one blessed by archive.ubuntu.com)
<vercellone> doh
<laggerzero> mainly because it seemed it was have gcc 4.0 and the other half gcc 3.4
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vejan about javadebs
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha,  a program that providing remote access to the GUI, keyboard and mouse
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  seveas has some stuff laying around, the rest of you don't have anything?
<V4Vendetta> laggerzero, that's not a problem ..
<_jason> lewix: k, see where gxineplugin.so is with 'locate gxineplugin.so'
<lewix> _jason, it's loading
<laggerzero> it is when you have hardware driver conflicts
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: you need to run it tunnelled over SSH
<nate_> anyone know of a good doc for creating preseed files for d-i for ubuntu?
<crimsun> intelikey: do you happen to remember which kernel you were running when it did produce sound?
<vejan> THANK U!!!!!
<bluefoxicy> deb-src ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian sid
<intelikey> this one.
<OmegaAlpha> oh i dont really know how to do that stuff.. i remember someone tellign me about tunneling
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, if you are running ubuntu, you can enable vnc by going to System->Preferences->REmote Desktop
<jquixote> here's a question.. My desktop locked up and I had to restart.. now my apt-get doesn't work.. complains that "E: Could not get lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<intelikey> same 2.6.10-5-386 crimsun
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  acn you help me well-form this line?
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: just find a HOWTO - you can use SSH tunneling for a lot of things
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha, if textbased is ok with you, you should look into ssh!
<nate_> jquixote, is something else that uses it open?  like the updater in the taskbar?
<vercellone> but, it listens on your external network interface by default....I'm trying to deal with that myself at the moment
<jquixote> nevermind.. was doing a an update.. tanks nate
<nate_> no problem :D
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, i enabled it
<crimsun> intelikey: interesting. Have you added or removed any hardware?
<laggerzero> hey I'm having some TCL TK issues
<SlicerDicer> _jason: still not working
<OmegaAlpha> Xenguy, yeah thats what someone was telling me
<laggerzero> is anyone else having them?
<vercellone> SSH tunnelling rocks.....I use it to remote desktop to my laptop at home
<nate_> so, anyone know of any good docs for preseeding the debian-installer in ubuntu? :D
<jquixote> but I did have that problem before, and then just rm-ed the cache
<OmegaAlpha> Xenguy, i was asking the one day about doing networking stuff and thats when someone brought up putty and ssh and tunneling and being able to access my computer from anywhere
<intelikey> crimsun nope.  that is what is throwing me.... it is not a wh issus in as much as it still works the same on other os's
<vercellone> Blippe, do you know where I can set vino-server command line options?
<_jason> SlicerDicer: try a different hostname (in other words I don't know :))
<Francisco> anyone. can  help me. I junt wanna know how to insert a picture on kile. LATEX
<vercellone> Blippe, I want to either pass it the localhost option, or bind to a specific interface
<crimsun> intelikey: /proc/interrupts contents?
<jquixote> you know this gaim aint so bad for irc
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, there's an app that's not available in ubuntu repos, but it integrates ssh and vnc in one app, it's prety nice
<intelikey> sec
<OmegaAlpha> Blippe, text or gui doesnt matter.. whatever is easier first i guess since im kinda a newbie i havnt been using linux long.. and dont know much about networking.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: you need to state the candidate(s), like main contrib non-free
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: so you are looking for VNC tunneled over SSH?
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, I think it's ne...something
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  thanks.
<lewix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10179
<_jason> SlicerDicer: what is your actual hostname?  it's not 'hostname' right?
<intelikey> crimsun unless you want them all  "  5:          2          XT-PIC  AD1816A"
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: if yes, use x11vnc
<lewix> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10179
<crxyem> so anyone wanna help with an acpi issue
<crimsun> intelikey: all would be most helpful
<zedzero_> hellp
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, so it integrates both text and gui together?
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: a bit of a pain to configure, I thought, but do-able...
<nate_> crxyem, i would, but i wouldn't be very helpful
<bluefoxicy> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe anjuta-common 1.2.4a-2 [5823kB] 
<crxyem> lol
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, yep :D
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha:  I have an article somewhere
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  how do I force it to use sid ?
<OmegaAlpha> Xenguy, i dont know what that means hehe.. i dont remember what tunneling isi remember it was kinda simple though
<bluefoxicy> i am trying to crossbuild anjuta 2.0.1 here.
<zedzero_> can anyone please help me?
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, I think it will probably be in dapper though
<_jason> lewix: thos are errors from your terminal after running locate gxineplugin.so?  did you get a chance to run 'sudo updatedb' before?
<Blippe> vercellone,  i guess a hack would be to bind its port to a specific interface
<intelikey> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10180
<Francisco> some body knows how to use LaTex??
<nate_> zedzero_, what's the problem?
<nalioth> zedzero_: ask a question, please
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: do you have a Dapper pbuilder configured?
<bluefoxicy> pbuilder?
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha,  try starting vino-preferences
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, sounds cool i need to look into that as soon as i get this harddrive fixed so i can do all that networkign stuff that i want to do
<CloFan> How do I navigate to my secondary disk drive?
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, what's wrong with the drive?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: yeah, it'll be much easier to pbuilder build anjuta..dsc
<percent_20> !64bit
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, percent_20
<TheWrench> Blippe, Falstius: does swap need to be called /swap?
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha, but i don't know about its security
<percent_20> !nvidia64bit
<pvd2006> this is really weird, I Can't figure out my root password... How stupid is that....
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, percent_20
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: basically it just means that you can encrypt various services you use over the Net; also you can forward one port to another, to circumvent firewalls, and so on
<intelikey> CloFan is it mounted ?
<crimson> any body know where i can get a halflife f4or linux
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&page=7
<Falstius> TheWrench: no, you format it as swap (instead of ext3, fat, etc)
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I have no idea what that is.  I'm just trying to grab http://packages.debian.org/experimental/gnome/anjuta with apt-get -b
<crimson> or if they have it
<zedzero_> to get rid of gnome, i installed ubuntu as server , afterwards i installed fluxbox, and some xserver things i dont know. but now i dont know how to get into graphical interface, im using a command line irc client
<lewix> _jason, one moment I'm doing it right now
<nate_> zedzero_, startx
<CloFan> intelikey, it was in windows. my main drive failed and I replaced it and put linux on because I can't find my windows disk.
<crimsun> intelikey: do you have anything attached to your printer port?
<Blippe> TheWrench, no... let the install decide the for your swap...
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I added debian sid to sources.list and tried to tell it to apt-get build-dep anjuta and apt-get -b it.
<zedzero_> nate, i tried that but it doesnt work. it says no such command exists
<lewix> _jason, /usr/lib/gxine/gxineplugin.so
<lewix> /home/lewix/.mozilla/plugins/gxineplugin.so
<lewix> /home/lewix/.firefox/plugins/gxineplugin.so
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  do you have a better recommendation?
<lewix> oups sorry
<bluefoxicy> ubotu pbuilder
<ubotu> somebody said pbuilder was a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Falstius> zedzero_: startx
<OmegaAlpha> Blippe, what vino.. how do i start the prefernces? do you mean wine?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: wait, 2.x is in experimental, not unstable, correct?
<lewix> I forgot to paste
<intelikey> crimsun yes but not powered up.
<nate_> zedzero_, what precisely are you trying to start up?  x?
<zedzero_> nate, yes
<bluefoxicy> cirmsun ah ok, so....?  Gimme some helph ere.
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, how's that fsck going..did you finish?  Did your music files have ID3 tags, perhaps you can rename based on tags?
<Xenguy> pvd2006: I love your original question - it's so honest :-)
<nate_> zedzero_, give me a minute
<zedzero_> nate, ok
<CloFan> intelikey: how do I mount it in ubuntu?
<pvd2006> XenGuy: lol
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha, press alt-f2 and write vino-preferences
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, the entire partition got messed up during a resizing.. now all the directories and file names are different.. and there are more files than before and the drive doesnt look right in the partition programs. and i cant resize it or move it.. it says there are errors - bad clusters or soemthing
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, vino-preferences just brings up the same thing as System->Preferences->RemoteDesktop
<_smd_> I have gain v1.50 right now,  however i canot get any user info
<crimsun> intelikey: could you disable lpt0 in bios and see if that permits the snd* modules to load successfully on boot?
<Falstius> zedzero_: this probably doesn't help now, but most graphical apps in Linux use either gnome or kde libraries so you don't gain very much by not installing at least one of them :)
<_jason> lewix: pastebin 'ls /home/lewix/.mozilla/plugins/ /home/lewix/.firefox/plugins/ && dpkg -S /home/lewix/.firefox/plugins/gxineplugin.so'
<OmegaAlpha> Blippe, i already enabled it
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, time to reinstall my man.  You have to weigh the amount of work versus the benefits....
<TheWrench> Blippe, Falstius: does media need to be called something like F:, not just media?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: you can't pull it from unstable; you want to pull it from experimental
<Dr_Willis> Thers too many good gnome and kde aps out - to not install both. :P
<zedzero_> falstius, i just wanted fluxbox because it was very lightweight
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I can't make this pull from experimental either :(
<nate_> zedzero_, i would install gnome, but use fluxbox as your WM
<lgc> _jason, as far as I see, "smeg" and "alacarte" come from the same site. By the way, according to the ubuntuforums page I would need to enable backports on "sources.list". But they say it's kind of risky (why?). I'm still puzzled that I just can't edit the silly thing from the menu. How about enabling an icon for an application present? (For example, "AbiWord" appears with a generic icon, that I would like to change).
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  it keeps preferring dapper
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, i paused on it at the moment because i ketp getting alot of questions asking me to drop or rename the files.. and from what i seen in a file broswer.. there are shit loads of them.. ill be here all night
<nate_> zedzero_, type 'ls -l /usr/bin/startx'
<OmegaAlpha> so i enabled vino now what
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: you should use 'deb-src http://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/debian/ ../project/experimental main contrib non-free'
<jquixote> How do I check what display I'm running in right  now, :0 or :1
<jquixote> ?
<OmegaAlpha> yeah someone told me last case scenario was to reformat
<intelikey> CloFan someone could help you with a GUI way of doing that.    in cli do a "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mountpoint "    where mountpoint is some dir you want to use /mnt/disk for example  and  hdb1 assumes it is now first ide slave drive....
<nate_> jquixote, if you didn't change anything, then it's :0
<Blippe> TheWrench, you have to mount it somewhere like /stuff,  I would recommend /home/media or /home/[username] /media
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: then apt-get source -texperimental anjuta
<OmegaAlpha> but someone said there is a way to recover the data in here earlier
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  ah, I was just using deb-src http;//blahblahblah/debian experimental main
<zedzero_> [A
<jquixote> nate_: I changed all kinds of stuff ;0
<jquixote> ;)
<am3r1ca> HELP ?? anyone know why when i insert a torrent into Azureus it says setLengy failed and doesnt dl ???
<nalioth> lgc: alacarte is the latest version of smeg. they are both from the same author
<OmegaAlpha> what is better anyways.. vnc or ssh?
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, is it ext2?
<_smd_> Also i hate amsn, but i like seeing user info,
<_jason> lgc: smeg should allow you to edit icons.  Backports can be risky because they are packages brought from the new release in development.  For example, the firefox backport in hoary messed up people's firefox for a while.  It's probably ok to use now imo
<OmegaAlpha> vnc is the gui and ssh is the text bases
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, no fat32
<Blippe> OmegaAlpha, ssh is safest
<Dr_Willis> OmegaAlpha,  totally different tools for differnt tasks
<vercellone> ssh can be configured to be encrypted (very secure)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nalioth> lgc: i've never enabled backports, but then again, i am not one to whom "newer is better" BLING
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, unless you understand what you did, anyone in here will be hard-pressed to help you recover it.  I can point you to a forensics liveCD which can recover nearly anything as long as the drive spins, but it's complicated
<Falstius> am3r1ca: maybe you're trying to download to somewhere without enough space or write permissions.
<zedzero_> nate, i dont have that file :(
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: orthogenal
<lewix> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10181
<pvd2006> Besides re-installing linux, how can you obtain a new root password?
<CloFan> intelikey: I foudn it in the Disk Manager, but the partitions are Windows NTFS.  Would that be a problem?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pvd2006 about root
<nate_> zedzero_, then you don't have x installed, likely, so trying to start x is impossible
<zedzero_> ,nate, but i have startfluxbox, which doesnt work because it needs X to be started first
<Falstius> nate_: a free one?  What is it (for future reference)?
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: er, orthogonal
<intelikey> crimsun yeah i can change the irq in the bios.    i can disable it for testing but it will have to be turned back on.  so if changing it wont work there is still a problem.   but that hasn't been tuched sense the last time sound was working in ubuntu
<zedzero_> nate, thanks, how do i install x?
<OmegaAlpha> lol sounds like complicated stuff well im a newbie to some of this stuff
<intelikey> CloFan yes it sould
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, ugh..FAT32 :(
<nate_> Falstius, it is free: http://www.e-fense.com/helix
<Falstius> zedzero_: try running "startx"
<am3r1ca> Falstius i check, more than enough
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I broke it.
<zedzero_> falstius, it doesnt work
<_jason> lewix: 'rm /home/lewix/.mozilla/plugins/gxineplugin.so /home/lewix/.firefox/plugins/gxineplugin.so', restart firefox
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, hope you backed up before resize
<nalioth> zedzero_: installing a desktop environment would do it
<Chris_C> does anyone know how to force a password change past the "too similar to old password" rejection?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  it installed anjuta 1.4.2 from dapper or something and I ctrl+c'd it and it broke the dpkg database!  :O
<TheWrench> Blippe, I don't know about mounting. I have never used linux, could you give more detail?
<am3r1ca> Falstius, i am dling to a fat32 partiontion, so i can resume the dl when in windows
<bluefoxicy> dpkg: error processing anjuta (--remove):
<bluefoxicy>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<bluefoxicy>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<zedzero_> nalioth, isnt fluxbox a desktop environment?
<pvd2006> Nalioth: thanks, I didn't remember entering a root password ever, I thought I was going crazy at first.
<Falstius> zedzero_: I didn't think it would, but it might give us some errors to work from .. what does it say?
<pvd2006> until now I mean
<OmegaAlpha> what happened was i ran out of space on a fat32 partition at the end of the drive, i use it for my p2p downloads.. so i went to resize it to be bigger and move it to the beginning of the drive..partition magic frozed during it.. and this is what happened
<am3r1ca> but its wont start and says setLength failed !?!
<intelikey> crimsun i'll go play with it some more.   thanks for all the effort.   i'll let you know if i get it.
<nate_> zedzero_, fluxbox is a window manager, not a desktop environment
<zedzero_> falstius, it doesnt exist :)
<Falstius> zedzero, then you need to install xorg.
<lgc> nalioth, _jason, thanks. But then how does an application installed by "apt-get" manages into the menu at all?
<nate_> yep
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, is fat32 bad? i had to use a fat because i use windows to use my p2p sharing
<crimsun> intelikey: ok, thanks
<Blippe> TheWrench, when you install ubuntu it will ask you about the mountpoint, it will feel a wee bit natural... linux uses a "root" / for all the media instead of A: b: C: D: etx
<Blippe> etc
<OmegaAlpha> Xenguy,  what do you mean orthogonal
<nate_> zedzero_, just install gnome then select fluxbox as your window manager
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  the source line worked, how do I build it?
<nalioth> lgc: the pkg has a set of instructions inside to place the components of the pkg into their respective places upon installation
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, there are drivers for windows to read some linux filesystems that are far better than fat32
<Falstius> zedzero_: There is probably a cleaner way to do it, but you can run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<zedzero_> nate, im not sure i did understand, isnt fluxbox a total substitue of gnome or kde? does fluxbox need gnome or kde to work?
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, I think Reiser just came out with one and I think there has been an ext3 and ext2 one for a while
<lgc> nalioth, I surmise. But do you know some of the details?
<nalioth> zedzero_: it does not
<nalioth> lgc: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: make sure you have installed all the build-deps that are listed in debian/control:Build-Depends (or adjust them as necessary to fit what Dapper has), then ``debuild binary''
<nate_> zedzero_, it needs xorg at least
<bluefoxicy> sudo apt-get build-dep -texperimental anjuta anjuta-common
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, i thought the exts were only for linux.. i heard of the reiser ones though...
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  :)
<CloFan> intelikey, thanks, I figured it out!
<CryoTox> Anyone know of a app for ubuntu that I can create flash with?
<zedzero_> nate, can you please tell me which packages i need to install to get xorg? (xorg doesnt work)
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  yes everytihng it grabbed came from dapper, not debian ;)
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, exts ARE linux-use only, but there are drivers so windows can use them as well
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, its basically me using windows and downloading and having the fat32 fs just so i can be in linux and access them
<Dr_Willis> windows can make use of ext2/3 with the right download. :P
<lgc> nalioth, sure, but excuse the simple question. How? Something like /join #...?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: yeah, I can't generally recommend that with a mixed sources.list unless you have pinning enabled
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, crap wish i knew that earlier haha
<nalioth> lgc: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<lewix> ouah
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, you live, you learn :D
<nate_> zedzero_, lemme look
<lewix> _jason,  thanks
<lewix> _jason,  thanks thanks thanks
<OmegaAlpha> i really dont want to format because illl lose everythign right?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  i need to install debuild right?  I thought I could just apt-get -b -something -make-me-a-package it  :)
<percent_20> unubtu uses xorg.conf doesn't it? cuz i keep configuring it but none of the chnages seem to take affect
<bluefoxicy> E: Couldn't find package debuild
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, you said something about a live cd?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: devscripts
<_jason> lewix: np
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  on my way.  :)
<CryoTox> Looked everywhere but I can't find a bloody program..
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, http://www.e-fense.com/helix
<Rower> im getting error code 1 when im trying to install apache, what could be the problem
<lewix> _jason, no seriously THANKS lol...hmm finally linux isnt bad :)
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  do you recommend fakeroot or just running as root?  (dumb ass question but)
<Falstius> zedzero_: the base package is xserver-xorg ... but you'll probably need to grab the right drivers and such.
<nate_> zedzero_, 'apt-get -y install xserver-xorg
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: fakeroot
<zedzero_> thanks
<bluefoxicy> dpkg-source: failure: create file anjuta_2.0.1-2.diff.gz: Permission denied
<bluefoxicy> dpkg-buildpackage failed!
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  fakeroot doesn't work.  :(
<zedzero_> also ive got another problem
<nate_> zedzero_, no i will not make out with you
<zedzero_> how can i force apt-get to get files only from internet, not cd?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: did you apt-get as root?
<nate_> zedzero_, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  i'm changing permissions now thanks.
<nate_> zedzero_, and put a # before the first line
<lewix> _jason, do you code ?
<nate_> zedzero_, then do an apt-get update
<pvd2006> I am having a problem running limewire on Ubuntu. I pasted the errors to pastebin at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/601051
<TheWrench> Blippe, ok. I am still not quite clear. I want a big partition which is accessable from both linux and windows, on which to store my media files.  I will make it fat32 since I am new to linux, so I will probably create it when I install windows.  this means thatit will have a lettername, like a: right?
<Rower> im getting error code 1 when im trying to install apache, what could be the problem
<_jason> lewix: here and there, not much
<Falstius> zedzero_: modify /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD entry.
<nate_> The_Isle_of_Mark, install windows dirst
<_jason> Rower: what error code?
<Dr_Willis> TheWrench,  it will have a letter under windows, same as normal. You can mount it whever ya want under linux.
<lewix> _jason, ok
<nate_> TheWrench, install windows first, imo
<zedzero_> thanks
<nate_> TheWrench, off-subject for your question, but good advice
<OmegaAlpha> nate_,  what exactly is that.. a booting cd? this is an external harddrive.. so i dont boot from it
<TheWrench> nate_, Falstius: ok. thanks.
<OmegaAlpha> Blippe, when you were telling me about vnc were you referring to how i can go somewhere else and access my computer or were you getting to somethign else to do with it?
<zedzero_> i have installed xserver-xorg and configured the resolution. now what should i do? (startx still doesnt work)
<Blippe> TheWrench, yes, in windows it will have a lettername, in linux, no!
<intelikey> well i'm going to break this thing.   i've started removing kernel modules from lib/  if it can't find them it can't load them.
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, it's a bootable CD that boots you into Helix, a debian-derived liveCD linux distribution, that is specifically for computer forensics, which happens to also be useful for data-recovery
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, that is a good link you sent me on vnc.. so i guess i can access my computer somewhere else.. even the same session somewhere else?
<Blippe> TheWrench, but I would recommend you to create the fat artition in linux instead!
<Alex2> blippe, thanks a good read, a little greek but looks like the answer..
<nate_> zedzero_, ls -l /usr/bin/startx
<lewix> _jason,  how can I delete files in the terminal
<lewix> del* ?
<_jason> lewix: rm
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, ah i see. sounds very nice to have... i take it i burn it as an iso and just pop it in?
<_jason> ubotu: tell lewix about cli
<zedzero_> nate, no such file or dir...
<Blippe> Alex2, I haven't used it myself, but a friend told me it was good... I don't know...
<Dr_Willis> Time to google for a Bash Tutorial or 4 :P
<TheWrench> Blippe, why?
<thisguy> hey, my install cd doesnt work on this laptop, how can i manually install from livecd?
<CryoTox> Arggh, ye all be useless :P
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, yes, but like I said before, using the forensics tools is not a trivial task, it may take a lot of fiddling and a lot of doing
<CryoTox> found my own
<intelikey> Dr_Willis bash-doc ?
<lewix> _jason, and if it's a folder ?
<thisguy> anyone?
<Blippe> TheWrench, if you are new to linux it will be easier to find for you...
<lastetn> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<nate_> thisguy, doesn't work?
<_jason> lewix: if it is empty 'rmdir', otherwise 'rm -r' will delete recursively
<nate_> thisguy, how does it 'not work'?
<Blippe> TheWrench, just a thing tha will make your total setup easier...
<thisguy> error loading kernel and timesettings, only live cd works (which im using now)
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  any of the hundreds of bash tutorials out on the web :P
<vercellone> OmegaAlpha, I'm outta here for now...sorry I couldn't be more help, but it looks like you are in good hands...good luck
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, yes i see they offer training with it and for law enforcements.. wow this is the good stuff eh? and to think i paid some guy in a computer shop 100 dollars to retrieve data on my internal hd when i crashed this laptop
<TheWrench> Blippe, it will be easier from both windows and linux, or just from linux?
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: 2 concept categories at right angles; they don't fit on the same level
<thisguy> other distros have install commands, how do i do this in ubuntu?
<Blippe> TheWrench, otherwise you need to learn how to automount and stuff... And easier from both...
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i was asking if you have looked at  package  bash-doc
<OmegaAlpha> vercellone, thanks alot for you help i appreciate.. yeah i think ill be ok
<zedzero_> nate, do you have any ideas?
<intelikey> bash-doc - Documentation and examples for the The GNU Bourne Again SHell
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, another option is to use helix from windows.  It has many many VERY useful windows tools for data recovery which are easier to use (but not as effective)
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: in this case vnc and ssh work together better, not apart :-)
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, just pop it in and the auto-run will bring up the menu
<Falstius> Is it worth it to upgrade to dapper (from Breezy) for my only desktop?  AKA, is it stable enough?
<Kanalal> can someone tell me if its possible to bind two commands to a key? or to bind a script to a key
<_jason> ubotu: tell thisguy about synaptic
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  i was refering to the OTHEr person needing to google for some bash fundamental docs. :P
<_jason> ubotu: tell thisguy about apt
<Xenguy> Falstius: stick with stable; what justifies a risk currently?
<chuckyp> Falstius, you question would be better fielded in #ubuntu+1  <<< that is dapper discussion
<Falstius> Kanalal: yes, it is.
<Kanalal> which one?
<nate_> TheWrench, easier to just use one operating system, but if you want to do both, install windows first (leaving room on the hard drive), then install linux
<Kanalal> the two commands or the script?
<thisguy> ....install from live-cd....yes? anyone?
<Xenguy> chuckyp: the question is breezy vs. dapper
<lewix> _jason,  I have an *.exe file I can't erase it
<chuckyp> Kanalal, both
<zedzero_> i have installed xserver-xorg but startx still doesnt work. is this normal_?
<Dr_Willis> thisguy,  work in progress for Dapper. I hear.
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, guess ill have to steal another cd-r off my bro haha
<Falstius> Xenguy: that's what I was wondering, what would be worth it ;)
<chuckyp> Xenguy, he's asking if its stable enough
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, hehe :D
<_jason> lewix: where is it and what does it say when you try
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, how can i scan and fix the errors.. i cant do it with chkdsk in windows...
<chuckyp> Falstius, what are you trying to gain by going to dapper?
<Blippe> nate_ we were talking about the fat32 partition...
<Xenguy> Falstius: nothing, except bleeding-edge risk :-)  It's but a month (or 2) away
<OmegaAlpha> Xenguy, so i guess that program that integrates the both of them is the way to go.. if i can only find it
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, fschk in linux
<TheWrench> nate_,I plan ondoing windows first
<thisguy> come on someone, install cd dont load, i need a walkthrough for live-cd install....
<Kanalal> chuckyp: how do i do the two commands i tried using | ; and : as seperators| but i dont know what else to try?
<Xenguy> chuckyp: rather, is stable current enough I think
<chuckyp> OmegaAlpha, what are you trying to do?
<chuckyp> Kanalal, & <<<
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: you need specific software?
* Kanalal slaps his forehead
<Kanalal> thanks
<nate_> TheWrench, good :D
<OmegaAlpha> Xenguy, im totally new to using either. so i wouldn tknow where to begin. i did learn how todo the control -alt f# thing and to log in again but i forgot what that new command like is.. a console right? someone was trying to explain everythign to me.. and the differences
<_jason> thisguy: did you burn the disc at a low speed?
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: my gawd, stick with breezy/stable...
<OmegaAlpha> heres what i want to do overall...
<am3r1ca> Falstius thanx
<thisguy> i got the official disk through canonical
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: if there is a specific problem, focus on that
<OmegaAlpha> Xenguy,  this is breezy
<chuckyp> OmegaAlpha, the best thing to do would be to read the wiki so you get a grasp then check out tldp
<Xenguy> OmegaAlpha: good
* chuckyp brb
<_jason> thisguy: sometimes they get messed up.  Have you tried other cd's?
<Falstius> chuckyp: I want to clean up some of the x86_64 issues mostly ... and mysql5.
<Falstius> although, just got that working from source.
<thisguy> i have multiple copies...
<lewix> _jason, no such files (the same for some images)
<pvd2006> arg, Ubuntu is giving me problems again.  I tried to put limewire.sh on the desktop buts it not opening when I try to run Gedit its just sitting there in the terminal doing nothing.
<thisguy> noone knows how to set this up from live-cd?
<nate_> OmegaAlpha, your best bet is to buy a book or two, go through those, then break every linux distro you can find, then settle on one.....but that's just me i guess :D
<_jason> lewix: read through the tutorials ubotu gave you and come back if you are still stucj
<lewix> ok
<pvd2006> sorry
<pvd2006> I meant limewire.desktop
<pvd2006> trying to create a new file with Gedit
<OmegaAlpha> this just happened recently and unexpected i was on my way to setting up a network in samba to share my ext hd with my bro who has a win box.. and then learned of putty but right now my ext hd is messed up so stopping me from everything
<_jason> thisguy: search ubuntuforums.org, I believe there was a thread explaining it.  try wiki.ubuntu.com too
<Xenguy> nate_: gawd no - why waste all that time -- debian based distros are ahead in the end
<unfo> OmegaAlpha: every linux distro has strengths or weaknesses. ask someone, preferably one person u trust, to help you decide.
<zedzero> nate, can you help me a bit more please?
<unfo> s/or/and
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, haha if i had the time and patience i would. for now ubuntu breezy is good enough for me
<OmegaAlpha> nate_, ill just wait till 4/20 for dapper
<Xenguy> unfo: no no Debian/Ubu is superior :P
<OmegaAlpha> lol im not trying to pick otu a distro
<unfo> Xenguy: i agree, im on Debian.
<thisguy> alright i will do that
<Xenguy> unfo: hah
<nate_> Xenguy, because not everyone uses debian-based-distros, it's valuable to learn other ones as well, then you see what the features of each are
<nickrud> heh. dropped back in just in time. nate's advice is the best I've seen in a while
<TheWrench> Well, thanks everybody for all of the help.  I'll see what happpens
<nate_> Xenguy, and superior in what aspect?
<OmegaAlpha> im just trying to fix my ext hd so i can share it with my network using samba.. and then after that set up my linux so i can access my computer from anywhere i want
<Xenguy> nate_: no, a waste of time, unless you have too much time ;-)
<Xenguy> nate_: all respects :-)
<nickrud> of course, look where we've all ended up :)
<Blippe> TheWrench, good luck and have fun!
<nate_> Xenguy, your head-in-the-sand my-distro-is-better-than-yours attitude is ignotance at its worst
<pvd2006> its not letting me,  "sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/LimeWire.desktop"
<zedzero> i installed xserver-xorg, but startx still doesnt work. what should i do?
<nate_> ignorance*
<Xenguy> nate_:  nyah nyah
<vaslo> where do you get started with all this stuff?
<Xenguy> nate_: ubuntu *is* better than a lot of others :-)
<unfo> pvd2006: learn Vim or Emacs :)
<nate_> Xenguy, while I do agree that Debian based distros are GREAT desktops and often great servers, other distros have their places
<nate_> Xenguy, just not on my boxes :)
<Xenguy> nate_: yes, the end of the line ;-)
<pvd2006> I can learn those, but still.. the program should work, a lot of programs on Ubuntu have been unresponsive for me
<Xenguy> nate_: hehe
<unfo> vaslo: you mean with linux?
<V4Vendetta> damn
<V4Vendetta> kde is slower then gnome
<V4Vendetta> way slower
<nate_> Xenguy, we quieted down the channel pretty well :D
<lastetn> hi i need help, i instaled dapper, before i installed it i could should bettewn Ubunut or Windows now i cant
<Dr_Willis> V4Vendetta,  never noticed.
<unfo> V4Vendetta: but the extra features make the startup time worthwhile.
<lastetn> can any of u help me
<V4Vendetta> Dr_Willis, never ?
<Blippe> V4Vendetta, you running gnome stuff in kde?
<Xenguy> nate_: heheh (where's that pin?)
<V4Vendetta> unfo, i mean during use, not startup persay
<Dr_Willis> V4Vendetta,  nope. cant say that ive ever noticed differance at all.
<V4Vendetta> Blippe, not running kde anymore, but no it was a fresh install
<zedzero> can someone please help me?
<V4Vendetta> xfce is the fastest, but i don't like it
<Blippe> ic
<Xenguy> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<unfo> V4Vendetta: really? even if it were so, it'd be worth it.
<Dr_Willis> depends on what tools you are using as well. :P
<V4Vendetta> unfo, maybe
<nate_> zedzero, still the same problem?
<Falstius> zedzero: does it give you an error yet?
<vaslo> yes i mean generally with linux, any good books out there? tools? where do you get started?
<zedzero> nate_, yes...
<Blippe> V4Vendetta, what about pekvw or even better, no x?
<Blippe> :D
<Xenguy> V4Vendetta: awww, I like xfce - it's fast, and what not to like?
<nate_> zedzero, srry, ummm
<V4Vendetta> all i ever run is xchat xmms, azureus, gaim firefox and gmail-notify and the occasional abiword.
<lastetn> hi i need help, i instaled dapper, before i installed it i could should bettewn Ubunut or Windows now i cant
<V4Vendetta> oh and gizmo.
<Dr_Willis> vaslo,  http://google.com/linux
<unfo> vaslo: first you find a friend who's willing to help you, or a book
<bluefoxicy> grep: /usr/lib/libwnck-1.la: No such file or directory
<zedzero> nate_, xserver-xorg is installed, but startx still doesnt work
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: it missed a build dep.
<unfo> vaslo: then you save all your documents to a burned cd
<Rower> _jason: fixed the error.. thanx anyway
<nate_> zedzero, apt-get install xorg-common
<Dr_Willis> vaslo,  the ubuntu homepage has links to good sites as well
<unfo> vaslo: then you reformat your entire hard drive - this is important.
<Xenguy> vaslo: debian-administration.org
<unfo> vaslo: then you start to learn.
<zedzero> nate_, its already installed and latest version
<unfo> Xenguy: why?
<pvd2006> Having problems wioth programs in ubuntu being unresponsive and having to force them to quit. Can anyone relate to this?
<Falstius> lastetn: you have to modify /boot/grub/grub.conf
<nate_> zedzero, argh...
<unfo> pvd2006: I can, I use Windows sometimes :)
<Xenguy> unfo: 42
<Falstius> you can search google for "grub windows boot" and probably find something quickly.
<Falstius> zedzero: is startx found?
<zedzero> falstius, nope
<lastetn> Falstius how can u help me please
<unfo> Xenguy: 42???
<nate_> Falstius, naw, heh
<vaslo> i have reformatted the drive and put the fedora core on my computer, just because i found a decent book with it
<unfo> vaslo: fine.
<pvd2006> Ive had less problems with windows xp so far as far as unresponsiveness goes:-\
<vaslo> cant get ubuntu to work on it :(
<unfo> vaslo: but then the best help is from IRC channel #fedora.
<Blippe> lastetn you need to "restore" grub...
<Xenguy> unfo: HHG2TG reference
<Falstius> lastetn: there are many webpages that describe how to do that.
<nate_> zedzero, apt-get install xdm
<unfo> Xenguy: i know, why did you throw in the ultimate answer? what was the question?
<cafuego> xenguy: oi
<lastetn> Falstius ok
<pvd2006> I have the latest kernel modules and apps installed
<lastetn> Blippe how do i do that?
<Falstius> zedzero: apt-get install gnome :)
<Xenguy> cafuego: heh, gabba gabba hey
<Xenguy> unfo: it's hard to say sometimes :-)
<Falstius> Then just configure gdm to run fluxbox instead of gnome .. and do you really need something that light?  Are you running a PIII?
<nate_> anyone know any docs for the preseed files in the installer?
<Badm4n> hello
<nate_> Falstius, I'm running gnome on a p3 right now with no problems
<lastetn> Blippe how do i do that?
<Badm4n> Ubuntu Security Notice USN-262-1 <-- is this true ?
<MrRio> when i type 'fi' or 'st' together in gedit, it replaces it with one character
<unfo> Xenguy: ok... :)
<MrRio> this is in the dapper release with Freemono Medium 11
<unfo> MrRio: are you using an un-American keyboard map?
<unfo> :)
<Blippe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29
<Xenguy> unfo: sorry for any unintentional obsfucation at the moment :-)
<nate_> unfo, lol, un-american
<cafuego> Badm4n: yes
<zedzero> ~)
<nate_> UN-PATRIOTIC!!!
<nate_> lol
<MrRio> unfo, British, standard latin character-set
<unfo> MrRio: oh. then I don't know, sorry.
<Badm4n> cafuego : is that can be fix only by : apt-get update /upgrade ?
<cafuego> nate_: Are you implying non-US contries don't have partiots?
<zedzero> nate_, xdm worked but there were only some silly lines (resolution problem?) and it quited on its own without any error message. now what does that mean?
<cafuego> Badm4n: Well, you could trash the installer logs, that'd do the trick too .
<nate_> cafuego, i just thought saying un-american keyboard map was funny lol
<nate_> cafuego, they're part of the axis of evil!
<nate_> cafuego, lol
<dooglus> Badm4n: the only solution is to change your password
<Badm4n> cafuego : where i can find installer log ? i'm on server mode ... console only
<cafuego> Badm4n: /var/log/installer/*
<Badm4n> allrite
<dooglus> Badm4n: the update won't help, because someone may already have read the file in the past.
<nate_> zedzero, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Badm4n> i c
<Falstius> zedzero: I think you need "xinit"
<nate_> Falstius, I think he's getting the 'lines' because the resolution or refresh rate is off
<cafuego> dooglus: Still, removing the temptation is not a bad thing.
<lewix> _jason, I'm watching a video with mplayer. i would like ot put fullscreen. DO you have an any idea ? thanks again
<dooglus> cafuego: what temptation?
<cafuego> dooglus: existing installer logs
<Falstius> nate_, having startx will make it a lot easier to debug problems starting xwindows.  xinit includes startx.
<nate_> lewix, press f
<Badm4n> /var/log/installer/ <-- valid to remove ? rm -rf ? will not make my system crash ?
<dooglus> cafuego: does it make any sense at all to you that the update doesn't force a password change?
<lewix> it is small though
<nate_> Falstius, I had him install xdm, which i believe gives you startx
<cafuego> dooglus: _if_ noone's read them _and_ they're still there, fixing the problem would be a good thing regardless.
<zedzero> nate_, it says xorg-server is not installed
<_jason> lewix: press 'f'
<lewix> nate_,  it just gives the impression to be bigger but it isnt
<heatxsink> anyone in here run a saa7134 with tvtime on ubuntu?
<dooglus> cafuego: there's no way of knowing whether anyone has read them
<nate_> lewix, hmmm, i dunno then
<nate_> zedzero, ha!
<_jason> lewix: in preferences, choose 'xv' as your video output
<CryoTox> Okay, just got a prog unzipped it, But low and behold I forget a command i need. It's something like 'make install' is that correct
<cafuego> dooglus: Yes, forcing a password change is something MS would do. It's not up to Canonical to decide whether I want to or not, at best they could advise that it would be a good idea.
<lewix> _jason, how do I do that ?
<am3r1ca> HELP ! i have a link on my desktop that i cant remove, when i try to delete it says : not on same file system ???
<nate_> zedzero, ummm, i dunno
<_jason> lewix: are you using the gui?
<zedzero> nate_, but also there is no package with that name...
<cafuego> dooglus: That depends on who has access to the system
<nate_> zedzero, what?
<Badm4n> dooglus : after i remove the log and change my password ... should i do apt-get update/upgrade ?
<lewix> _jason, nope
<zedzero> nate_, i tried to sudo apt-get install xorg-server, and it said no such package exists
<lastetn> hey can anybody helpme with the grub
<Falstius> zedzero: do "sudo apt-get install xinit"
<lewix> _jason,  I just type mplayer in the terminal
<dooglus> Badm4n: if you change your password then there's no need to reboot or upgrade, no.
<unfo> zedzero: xserver-xorg
<dabaR> am3r1ca: what does it look like? take a screenshot, paste to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, the pastebin.
<_jason> lewix: edit ~/.mplayer/config and add the line 'vo = xv'
<zedzero> falstius, xinit is already installed
<zedzero> unfo, that is installed too :)
<CryoTox> Okay, just got a prog unzipped it, But low and behold I forget a command i need. It's something like 'make install' is that correct
<dabaR> am3r1ca: and paste the output of ls -l ~/Desktop, from a "Applications>Utils>Terminal"
<Badm4n> i c
<unfo> zedzero: oh. you could try installing x-window-system too, thats the full system.
<Paper183> can i delete the whole /var/log/installer safely ??
<CryoTox> I'm in the folder I've just forgot the command
<Falstius> zedzero: and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and fix your video driver and refresh rate.
<zedzero> unfo, what do you mean by full system?
<cafuego> Paper183: yes
<lewix> _jason, Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<lewix> lewix@Lewix:/media/win/Documents and Settings/Lewis/My Documents/M
<rexkwondo> Here I sit with my new Averatec 3700 and a Dapper (5) disk... someone stop me!
<unfo> zedzero: xclock, xterm, etc.
<Paper183> cafuego: thanks
* unfo stops rexkwondo
<_jason> lewix: sudo nano ~/.mplayer/config, by 'edit' I just meant choose your favorite editor :)
<rexkwondo> thank, man
<Badm4n> what is the channel of ubuntu art ?
<zedzero> xwindow system is not available via apt-get (yes i have universe servers selected)
<unfo> zedzero: maybe x-window-system-core
<iGotNoTime> what engine has the most "widgets" available? I am getting nothing but errors with gdesklet :(
<_jason> lewix: you don't need the sudo in that command by the way
<Falstius> unfo: so thats the full wrapper .. good to know :)
<Falstius> (x-window-system-core)
<Madpilot> iGotNoTime, there are lots of interesting Gnome-native applets - what're you trying to do?
<CryoTox> Any help?
<fiveiron> ok, anyone running xgl?
<V4Vendetta> how do i clear downloaded but not installed stuff ?
<lewix> _jason, ok. hmm now im stuck..dunno how to save
<V4Vendetta> delete i mean.
<iGotNoTime> Madpilot get a webpage on my desktop background
<unfo> Falstius: yep. iirc its x-window-system tho.
<unfo> Falstius: on debian atleast
<dabaR> Badm4n: /j #ubuntu-artwork
<dabaR> Badm4n: /j #ubuntu-art
<Falstius> unfo, no x-window-system-core (according to apt-cache)
<dabaR> pah!
<Madpilot> iGotNoTime, hmm, no idea - sorry
<unfo> Falstius: oh
<_jason> lewix: see the bottom? it's a cheat sheet.  ^X means ctrl-x
<am3r1ca> dabaR i sent it to the paste bin
<nickrud> V4Vendetta, sudo apt-get autoclean, removes any downloaded but not used packages
<_jason> lewix: save is writeout by the way, but you can jsut exit and it will prompt you to save
<unfo> V4Vendetta: low on space?
<iGotNoTime> Madpilot, do you by chance have a link to some interesting reading on some of these gnome native applets?
<V4Vendetta> unfo, no
<unfo> V4Vendetta: so why?
<V4Vendetta> unfo, because i like a clean system
<zedzero> yay, it dpkg-reconfigure seems to work :) its reconfigured and startx is found. now getting some other packages it wanted. thank you all :)
<iGotNoTime> Madpilot, I really don't want to add more than I need lol
<lewix> _jason, no such file or directory
<eric_> i'm hoping to run apache web server behind a wireless router. port forwarding doesn't seem to work with my current linksys router. any suggestions?
<Falstius> zedzero: you should install x-terminal-emulator too ... it looks like x-window-system-core doesn't include that.
<unfo> V4Vendetta: can sometimes be a waste of time.
<balu1> well shit
<balu1> some how it works
<balu1> amazing
<V4Vendetta> unfo, it took one second, and i saved 2 gigs
<balu1> how does mupen work on my comp
<unfo> V4Vendetta: oh. :)
<balu1> when i have no 3d accel?
<dabaR> am3r1ca: which one? it is not on the ubuntu pastebin.
<zedzero> now how can i get graphical login screen on startup?
<am3r1ca> dabaR it just finished sending now
<am3r1ca> sorry
<unfo> V4Vendetta: but you just blew away a cache of useful stuff incase of uninstall then reinstall a package.
<V4Vendetta> unfo, eh, i don't install stuff often. i have a core set of stuff i always use
<nickrud> V4Vendetta, you can configure apt to do that automatically, man apt.conf
<Madpilot> iGotNoTime, just right-click on either the top & bottom bar of your desktop, and select Add To Panel - that'll bring up (most of) the stuff you can add. Some apps add new applets.
<unfo> V4Vendetta: ok
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, cheers mate :-D
<dabaR> am3r1ca: :D
<iGotNoTime> Madpilot, thanks for the tip :)
<dabaR> am3r1ca: so which one does not want to go? the dos one?
<_jason> lewix: mkdir ~/.mplayer
<am3r1ca> yeah
<dabaR> am3r1ca: paste output of "sudo mount" to pastebin.
<nate_> zedzero, i think that's what xdm is, a graphical login that is x-only
<am3r1ca> ok
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, is  Clean-Installed
<V4Vendetta>  what i want?
<nate_> zedzero, srry for leavin btw, nature called
<_jason> lewix: after that, just do 'gedit ~/.mplayer/config', it will be easier than nano
<Badm4n> any one can tell me about the screensaver timeout command on console ? so it will display on my putty
<nickrud> V4Vendetta, heck, I don't know, I haven't actually looked at the options lately (I keep old debs)
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, ok
<Grark> man o man.....if apps are suddenly not loading, is it worthwhile to reload them or to find out why they're not loading?
<am3r1ca> dabaR done
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, where is the apt config, /ect/apt ?
<V4Vendetta> etc*
<zedzero> nate_, its ok. you helped a lot already :)
<dabaR> am3r1ca: "sudo umount /dev/sda6" enter your password. It was a drive mounted at that spot.
<nickrud> V4Vendetta, yeah, Clean-Installed, it's /etc/apt/apt.conf
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, mine is blank ..
<zedzero> is there a way to search package descriptions at apt-get?
<nate_> zedzero, but really though, i think you would be better off reinstalling normally, then installing xdm and fluxbox, then reconfiguring x to use those instead of gdm and gnome
<MrRio> zedzero: you can in synaptic
<am3r1ca> WORKED !!
<nickrud> V4Vendetta, it's a new file you create, yes.
<am3r1ca> thanks
<bimberi> zedzero: use synaptic, or 'apt-cache search <string>' on the command line
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, do i just paste Clean-Installed in it?
<lewix> _jason, vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)
<lewix> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<lewix> Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!
<lewix> See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11
<lewix> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<am3r1ca> but sda6 is the swap partition
<am3r1ca> should it be mounted ???
<lewix> arf sorry again.
<dabaR> am3r1ca: :-/? it worked? cause I told you what to do to make it go away...
<nate_> zedzero, but you could apt-get install aptitude
<nate_> zedzero, it's like synaptic, but for the command line
<_jason> lewix: what kind of video card do you have and have you installed the drivers for it?
<Grark> Can someone help me reinstall gcc 3 instead of 4...I think that's what's choking vmware
<_jason> Grark: sudo aptitude install gcc-3.4
<lewix> _jason,  I don't know..I've just installed ubuntu
<nalioth> lewix: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin (wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules)
<am3r1ca> dabaR i was fiddling around with fstab, could you take a look at it to see ir everything is ok ??
<V4Vendetta> Grark, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Xenguy> Grark: apt-get install gcc-3.4  ?
<Falstius> zedzero: apt-cache search string string to find interesting packages and apt-cache show package to get the info about it.
<lewix> nalioth, ok sorry
<nickrud> V4Vendetta, I would think it's Apt::Clean-Install
<_jason> lewix: you have an nvidia or ati?
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, okay thank you
<lewix> ATI, _jason
<Grark> figures it would be that simple.
<_jason> ubotu: tell lewix about ati
<ale_> i installed linux on a new computer (pentium 4). Ubuntu installed itself very nicely, and i have basic sound, but no sound coming from wavs, mpegs or flash files. Even xmms crashes. Suggestions?
<Grark> crap.
<Grark> that didn't work
<nate_> ale_, it may be that your sound-playing program is not playing sound to esd, the default sound daemon
<ale_> but no sound playing program works
<V4Vendetta> ale_, are you using ALSA ?
<Madpilot> ale_, do you have the extra codecs installed for wavs & such?
<ale_> yes im using alsa
<dabaR> am3r1ca: you would have to show me the file, on pastebin, and write an explanation of what you would like it to do.
<nickrud> Grark, try export CC="gcc-3.4"
<V4Vendetta> ale_, do you have XMMS set to use alsa ?
<alimh> Need some help... when i try to "sudo cat 1 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness" to change my brightness on laptop, it says permission denied. Any ideas?
<nate_> doesn't ubuntu use esd by default?
<nate_> or did they move away from that?
<V4Vendetta> nate_, i don't think it does
<ale_> let me check that last thing
<V4Vendetta> i think it picks based on the card
<nate_> they did in hoary
<V4Vendetta> OSS ALSA or ESD
<bob123> hi there, i cant see my ubuntu machine on the DHCP table of my router but i can see my windows machine, can anyone help me ?
<nickrud> alsa oss esd i think
<Grark> nickrud, what does that do?
<nate_> i would bet why it crashes and won't play those files is the wrong one is selected
<Varanger> hello... I am having problem logging with gdm, letter keys are not recognized
<nate_> Varanger, what did you do just before this happened?
<Varanger> nate_: Reboot
<nickrud> Grark, I my creaky memory serves, when a config script or make calls for a c compiler, it looks at CC first
<nate_> Varanger, what did you do just before reboot?
<Varanger> nate_: Maybe, I upgraded the system, but I don't remember what, just the default options from Synaptic
<lastetn> hi plese help me with the grub
<am3r1ca> dabaR ok i pasted it
<lastetn> ive  been trying a lot of things
<Falstius> alimh: sudo "cat 1 > /proc/blah/blah"
<nate_> Varanger, well, I may not be able to help you much, but I would be looking to that as the likely cause
<Varanger> nate_: I rebooted again and entered to the console, and the keyboard was working well, then I started X with startx and the keyboard was working well under GNOME
<Falstius> Varanger: is it a laptop with numlock?  turn it off ... (thats all I can think of)
<nickrud> Grark, what that's doing is setting an environment variable, you can see yours with env | sort
<ale_> V4Vendetta, now i set xmms to use alsa, and it doesnt crash anymore.. but still no sound
<Falstius> ale_: did you run the mixer?  the volume might be 0.
<V4Vendetta> ale_, okay, do this for me, type alsa mixer in a terminal and see if anything is set to off, on the top left corner use the arrow keys to move, and up to turn volume up
<dabaR> am3r1ca: cfdisk formats the hard disk.
<nate_> Varanger, so the problem is no more?
<Varanger> Faltstius: Is a USB keyboard, and I already tried on/off the NumLock
<ale_> the mixer was the first thing i checked, both in X and in the terminal
<ale_> Falstius, V4Vendetta  the mixer was the first thing i checked, both in X and in the terminal
<am3r1ca> dabaR it also creates partitions
<V4Vendetta> ale_, nothing is set to off?
<alimh> Falstius: that gives me "command not found"
<nate_> Varanger, oh, USB keyboard, now we enter into even more possible issues...
<dabaR> am3r1ca: ya, which is what I said.
<am3r1ca> ok
<ale_> nothing is off. And i DO have the basic ubuntu sounds. Just no sound for wav, mp3, flash...
<Grark> nickrud, anywhere I can see a "log" for opening apps?
<_jason> ale_: you probably have esd, does xmms crash when you try to use esd?
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody know what I would need to install to get /usr/include/GL/gl.h
<_jason> SlicerDicer-: libgl1-mesa-dev
<V4Vendetta> ale_, in the sound applet in gnome, where it says device, what device do you have enabled
<V4Vendetta> ale_, file>change device
<dabaR> am3r1ca: it looks like the dos drive was mounted in vfat format. What ws not working exactly?
<am3r1ca> dabaR the swap and fat32 were switched, sda6 and 7, in fstab with the info in cfdisk
<nickrud> Grark, you can see a history of your terminal, type history ; I don't think that's what you're looking for, though
<SlicerDicer-> _jason: that wants to remove nvidia-glx though
<dabaR> am3r1ca: post output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Grark> no, i'm looking to see why my apps are "disappearing"
<Grark> or crashing.
<ale_> V4Vendetta, sound applet? what and where is that?
<_jason> SlicerDicer-: strange, I have both installed
<ale_> _jason, yes
<V4Vendetta> ale_, it looks like a speaker
<nickrud> Grark, does pressing alt-tab show you the apps? (maybe a stupid question, but let's get it out of the way)
<ale_> wait
<moshe> hello
<am3r1ca> dabaR ok i pasted it
<moshe> does skype on Linux work with webcams?
<Grark> nickrud, no it doesn't
<unfo> moshe: i use it. no, it doesn't. use gnomemeeting instead.
<ale_> i tried putting ESD instead of ALSA in XMMS and now the sound works
<ale_> like _jason said
<nickrud> Grark, ok. which apps? You have a very vague problem
<Carbon14> Anyone free?
<moshe> gnomemeeting crashes on me with no terminal output to diagnose the cause
<levander> 'uname -a' isn't reporting the patch level of the kernel i'm running.  Anybody know a command to get a more specific kernel version?
<unfo> moshe: oh :(
<SlicerDicer-> _jason: wait no I have that installed it gives glx.h not gl.h
<ale_> that's amazing
<dabaR> am3r1ca: looks fine here. Does it work for you?
<Grark> nickrud, two apps specifically that I installed..
<Grark> azareus and vmware
<_jason> SlicerDicer-: libgl1-mesa-dev 6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1 gives me usr/include/GL/gl.h
<darkmatter> hey
<darkmatter> anyone here?
<nekostar> IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit) unmaskirq    =  0 (off) using_dma    =  1 (on) keepsettings =  0 (off) readonly     =  0 (off) readahead    = 256 (on) HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument  <<--- how do i turn all that on?
<nickrud> Grark, vmware, I havent' a clue. Do you have java installed?
<dabaR> no
<zedzero> startx doesnt work... it says it cant start without .xsession file and window manager
<Carbon14> darkmatter: look to the right
<moshe> getting my labtec webcam running has been a fiasco and a half
<darkmatter> yes.... I know..... but ive had bad experieces with irc
<Carbon14> :P
<darkmatter> lol
<Carbon14> fun fun
<Grark> yes I do.
<Carbon14> yah I don't think anyones free at the moment
<darkmatter> hey, Im completely new to linux, just tried the ubuntu 5.1 live
<am3r1ca> dabaR yeah but when i load ubunto in all the loading steps, when is Check Mounting Local File System---- it says Failed
<darkmatter> and I was impressed, so i want to install it
<zedzero> darkmatter, i saw your post at ubuntuforums :)
<nickrud> Grark, does java -version say something about 1.4.2 or 1.5?
<darkmatter> huh?
<darkmatter> must be another darkmatter
<ReWT_> i used the update repository website to updatre all my repositories and after copy andpasting the file, I'm getting some errors on the last 2 on the list?
<dabaR> am3r1ca: weird, sec.
<am3r1ca> but it mounts all the partions alright
<zedzero> darkmatter4004 or smthg like that
<Carbon14> darkmatter: Ubuntu's a good choice. My worst enemy right now is memory loss
<darkmatter> yeah, not me
<Carbon14> can't remember commands
<Grark> nickrud, well I reinsatalled v1.4.2 to get azareus working...
<alimh> Anyone know why when i try to "sudo cat 1 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness" to change my brightness on laptop, it says permission denied. Any ideas?
<Grark> but everything WAS working.
<darkmatter> ok, so basically, can i just buy a second hard drive, and have 1 windows hard drive, 1 linux?
<Grark> then it just stopped loading properly.
<darkmatter> and just choose which one to boot from every time I boot
<Carbon14> alimh: Did you try it in root?
<ReWT_> can anyone hel?
<ReWT_> *help
<alimh> but i don't know the root password...
<Grark> nickrud, NOW when I go to install vmware again, it's giving me "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Grark> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Grark> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<Grark> "
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<cilynx> alimh: what do you get if you "sudo cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness" ?
<chuckyp> alimh, if youa re using sudo it should work.  Maybe make sure that /proc is getting mounted.  and that /proc/..../brightness is there
<ReWT_> i used the update repository website to updatre all my repositories and after copy andpasting the file, I'm getting some errors on the last 2 on the list?
<darkmatter> ah, hello?
<ReWT_> jason....i said that earlier
<ReWT_> scroll up.
<chuckyp> alimh, try sudo su
<ale_> what are the common packages i should install so that gxine will be able to play the sound in movies?
<alimh> yeah, it is there and whhen I cat /proc/..../brightness is shows the levels and current
<chuckyp> alimh, err.. sudo -s
<ale_> what are the common packages i should install so that gxine will be able to play the sound in movies? (mpeg, etc)
<nickrud> Grark, Like I said, I've no clue about vmware, except you gotta recompile your kernel or modules or some such. Never used it :)
<chuckyp> alimh, yeah sudo -s then try it.
<_jason> ReWT_: put the errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ as well as your /etc/apt/sources.list
<SlicerDicer-> _jason: I guess its different in dapper
<Carbon14> chuckyp: He doesn't have the root pass..
<_jason> SlicerDicer-: ah, must be
<chuckyp> alimh, just use your users password at the prompt when you sudo -s
<cilynx> ale_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jason> SlicerDicer-: ask the folk in #ubuntu+1
<chuckyp> Carbon14, he doesn't need it.
<Grark> nickrud, strange because I had it working....
<Carbon14> okay
<nekostar> crap
<Grark> ok so about azareus.
<alimh> It works! the sudo su worked. thanks a lot guys!
<darkmatter> is anyone who knows a bit free to answer a poor noobs ridiculusly easy questions?
<Grark> where was that HOWTO install?
<nekostar> anyone know how to fix permissions for cdroms // dvdroms ?
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> the hdparm stuff
<chuckyp> alimh, you should actually use sudo -s just for the future
<nekostar> mine is all borked
<Grark> !tell Grark Azareus
<lastetn> i need help with the grub please help me
<Grark> hehehe
<ale_> cilynx, thanks
<nickrud> Grark, and if java is kicking back 1.4, maybe you need 1.5. I don't use java much, and azureus not at all.
<chuckyp> alimh, either way works
<Carbon14> chuckyp: Do you know the make file command?
<A10n> hey guys i have a question about removing libfreetype6-dev
<cilynx> darkmatter: what you got?
<Carbon14> I've forgotten
<cilynx> ale: np
* Xenguy listens to Edgar...
<Grark> where's that wiki?
<chuckyp> Carbon14, make?
<Grark> :(
<A10n> if i do a apt-get remove libfreetype6-dev it wants to remove the following packages, shold i say yes?
<A10n> ftgl-dev libcairo2-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libgtk2.0-dev libpango1.0-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libxft-dev
<nickrud> Grark, your vague question came down to things I don't know :)
<darkmatter> cilynx, how do i do private chat?
<alimh> chuckyp: is there any way i can use a script to control that
<Madpilot> Grark, you mean wiki.ubuntu.com?
<A10n> how do i just remove libfreetype6-dev and nothing else
<Carbon14> chuckyp: it says it isn't a command
<chuckyp> Carbon14, what are you trying to do?
<dabaR> am3r1ca: show output of dmesg |tail
<_jason> A10n: the things it wants to remove probably depend on libfreetype6-dev
<Xenguy> A10n: looks alright, but no guarantees of course :-)
<A10n> lol
<Falstius> alimh: you can also do sudo "cat 1 > /procl/blah/lbah".  the problem with sudo cat1 > is that the "cat" is executed as superuser but not the redirection.  So you have to put quotes around the whole thing.
<cilynx> darkmatter: /msg <nick> <message>
<chuckyp> alimh, you would have to give the script root access I believe would be a security issue.  But i'm sure it could be done.
<A10n> i'm sure when i installed libfreetyp6-dev those were already installed bveofre
<lastetn> please somebody help with the grub
<ReWT_> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10189
<Carbon14> chuckyp: I have an achive unzipped and I need to use the make command, i.e 'make clean' 'make install' or something like that. but I forget the command
<chuckyp> alimh, try asking in #linuxhelp there are some knowledgable shell script guys there.
<A10n> before
<cilynx> lastetn: what are you trying to accomplish?
<SlicerDicer-> _jason: will do
<alimh> chuckyp: see, i want to have my script run when i press a certain key combination
<chuckyp> Carbon14, well first you would ./configure usually then make then sudo make install
<Xenguy> Carbon14: learn checkinstall too :-)
<Carbon14> okay
<chuckyp> !tell Carbon14 about compile
<me2win> !LAMP
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<alimh> chuckyp: oh. is that #linuxhelp in this server?
<lastetn> cilynx see i dont know why i can see the menu in the grub
<chuckyp> alimh, No i hear you its possible yes its on this server
<pvd2006> I Got limewire and java working right, thanks.  Now I am trying to access my files that are on my windows partition. it shows up as /hdc1 but it wont show or let me access any of the files inside of it.
<am3r1ca> dabaR ok i pasted it
<lastetn> cilynx so i cant chosse betewn the windows and ubuntu
<dabaR> am3r1ca: show output of just dmesg
<alimh> chuckyp: thanks. this is great!
<Falstius> alimh: you write the script as if you were root and then run sudo script ...
<chuckyp> alimh, I know you can do it i'm just not sure how.  i'm sure they would know
<lastetn> cilynx i think ubuntu havent detect the other os will installing
<Grark> ok let's start backwards.
<Xenguy> hurdy gurdy man...
<_jason> ReWT_: ``We support only i386 mainly because thats all weve got'' http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<chuckyp> alimh, yeah thats the way to do it.
<Grark> how do I uninstall a program
<lastetn> i just installed dapper
<chuckyp> Falstius, but he wants to bind it to a key also
<ReWT_> so what do i do about these errors?
<_jason> ReWT_: get rid of the two plf line sin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xenguy> Grark: dpkg -r (if it's an installed package)
<am3r1ca> dabaR ok i sent it
<cilynx> lastetn: you're saying that when you boot, it doesn't give you the menu, it just boots Ubuntu, right?  I'm assuming that it throws a "press ESC to show the menu" really quickly on boot... look in your /boot/grub/menu.lst for hiddenmenu and comment it out
<iGotNoTime> If in Gnome I use desklets, what is it people use in KDE?
<darkmatter> hey, can someone help answer a noobs questions on WiFi and Dual booting?
<Grark> god I'm lost.
<lastetn> cilynx it is not comment
<iGotNoTime> I know it is relative and desklets can be used in KDE but it is a general question
<Xenguy> Grark: well, what do you want to do next?
<lastetn> cilynx and when i press esc nothing happens
<ReWT_> _jason....is there any I can add onto it?
<cilynx> lastetn: if it is not comment out, then the menu will be hidden on boot.  if you comment it out, it will give you the menu on boot.
<Grark> I want to unstall and reinstall azarus
<Grark> azureus
<lastetn> cilynx so u want me to put the #
<cilynx> lastetn: the "press ESC for menu" is only up for a short time on boot, you can miss it if not paying attention
<chuckyp> Grark, sudo apt-get reinstall azureus
<_jason> ReWT_: I don't know of any repos like plf that support amd64, but I don't use 64bit so I don't know much about it
<cilynx> lastetn: yup (as per the #)
<Grark> I'm ok
<chuckyp> Grark, wat that won't work
<Grark> so far.
<nickrud> Grark, a shortcut for that might be just removing azureus's config in your home dir.
<Grark> I found the package in synaptic
<ReWT_> Okay....well anyone here running 64 bit with updated repos?
<Grark> and uninstalling
<Xenguy> Grark: I've read the buffer and I can't help, sorry
<darkmatter> is anyone free to answer some questions?
<dabaR> am3r1ca: but you can use all the drives, or no?
<ReWT_> darkmatter, what questions?
<Xenguy> darkmatter: that's the whole point :-)
<epimeteo> good morning, everybody
<chuckyp> Grark, you can just remove it and install it again I know theres a way to reinstall with one command I ust can't think of it now.
<ReWT_> Morning epimeteo
<nickrud> good morning epimeteo
<chuckyp> !ask
<pvd2006> 604 is a lot of people, must be hard to keep up with everyone, is there more than one support channel for ubuntu?
<dabaR> good morning only to those to whom it is morning...:P
* chuckyp cuz i'm in luv wit a stripper
<_jason> chuckyp, Grark: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Xenguy> Grark: search for 'reinstall' stuff
<Xenguy> yes
<ReWT_> Anyone here running 64 bit with updated repos?
<chuckyp> there it is
<lastetn> cilynx can u help me editing the menu?
<darkmatter> so, Im a complete noob, tried the ubuntu 5.10 live cd
<chuckyp> _jason, ty bro
<darkmatter> and was impressed
<ReWT_> okay, so what is the problem?
<Xenguy> darkmatter: that's A-OK
<darkmatter> the only thing that got me was i couldnt connect to my wifi
<nalioth> ReWT_: don't repeat so often, please
<Grark> Ok everyone, I've now uninstalled and reinstalled the appz, still getting the same "error" launching them.
<cilynx> lastetn: what are you looking to do with it?
<am3r1ca> dabaR yeah i use everything and all the partitions mount
<ReWT_> Do you have an integrated or external?
<_jason> Grark: what error and what apps?
* nickrud runs, once again, from networking
<darkmatter> I have a belgin G router
<darkmatter> belkin*
<chuckyp> darkfires, what type of net card
<lastetn> cilynx i think something is wrong there
<epimeteo> i downloaded ubuntu dapper livecd today, did anybody tried the expresso to install it_
<ReWT_> Uh huh.....and your card?
<Falstius> Grark: have you tried launching them from the command line?  That way you can see error messages.
<Grark> _jason azureus and Vmware mysteriously launch, then disappear
<nalioth> you folks, it works better if you preface the nick of the person you are talking to to your posts
<GigaByte_> help me
<chuckyp> darkmatter, what type of net card do you have?
<Grark> no I haven't Falstius
<cilynx> lastetn: what is it doing as opposed to what do you want it to be doing?
<darkmatter> and I tried it on a computer with an internal wifi card and a usb one
<nalioth> epimeteo: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper talk
<Grark> I'll try now
<_jason> Grark: any output to the terminal?
* Xenguy seconds nalioth ...
<chuckyp> darkmatter, what type of wifi card do you want to get to work
<darkfires> chuckyp it has a tlan 10/100 onboard, but i don't see why cemu would try to use my net card
<epimeteo> ok nalioth! thanks
<lastetn> cilynx it is not showing the menu
<darkfires> oh sorry
<darkfires> wrong window.
<ReWT_> lol
<am3r1ca> dabaR i am going to restart to see what it says exactly.. thanx alot for the help :D
<ReWT_> darkmatter, what type of card are you trying to use? Is it supported?
<cilynx> lastetn: once you comment out the hiddenmenu line and reboot, it still doesn't show the menu?
<Falstius> lastetn: there might be a message when it is booting that says "press any key in the next 3 2 1 seconds to see the GRUB menu"
<chuckyp> darkfires, lol
<chuckyp> darkmatter, what type of wifi card do you have?
<silvaran> Falstius: I think it's ESC
<nate_> so anyone know of any good docs on the ubuntu-installer and preseeding and whatnot?
<darkmatter> I have a belkin g router
<darkmatter> and I tried the live cd on 2 computers
<ReWT_> I know....what wireless card?
<chuckyp> darkmatter, I know what router you have
<lastetn> Falstius & cilynx let me try agin
<darkmatter> 1 with a usb wifi card
<darkmatter> and 1 with an internal one
<ReWT_> You need a router and a card for wireless to work mate.
<Falstius> silvaran: maybe ... I reboot my machine once every few months.
<GigaByte_> i'm will find  for manual that it's was develop the linux dritribution on ubuntu
<silvaran> Falstius: That's a good sign ;)
<ReWT_> What brand is the card?
<chuckyp> darkmatter, jesus what KIND OF USB CARD MODEL MAKE ETC....
<GigaByte_> help
<GigaByte_> i'm will find  for manual that it's was develop the linux dritribution on ubuntu
<darkmatter> I said.... Belkin
<nalioth> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<ReWT_> Thats the router...
<darkmatter> the router and the card are belkin
<ReWT_> Okay.
<Madpilot> GigaByte_, what are you looking for?
<darkmatter> 802.11 g 54mbps
<ReWT_> -.-
<ReWT_> is the card in?
<darkmatter> yes
<darkmatter> well, its usb
<darkmatter> so sorta
<ReWT_> type ifconfig
<darkmatter> not in the case
<ReWT_> see the card anywhere?
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,note ubuntu
<darkmatter> but, functioning
<darkmatter> in the terminal?
<chuckyp> darkmatter, the router doens't matter jus thte card ifyou follow the link above about wireless it will tell you how to install it.
<ReWT_> yes
<darkmatter> ifconfig
<ReWT_> yes
<darkmatter> ok, ill try that
<chuckyp> darkmatter, please stop using enter as punctuation.  READ ^^^^^
<GigaByte_> Madpilot, devolop of  distribution on ubuntu
<GigaByte_> Madpilot, develop of  distribution on ubuntu
<Xenguy> !terminal
* Falstius goes to bed.
<chuckyp> ReWT_, he needs ndiswrapper drivers
<GigaByte_> Madpilot, note maual
<darkmatter> then what?  In the networks menu there was no option for WifI or to add one
<GigaByte_> Madpilot, how to access
<chuckyp> darkmatter, you need drivers if you would read the link above
<chuckyp> !tell darkmatter about wifi
<chuckyp> !tell darkmatter about wireless
<chuckyp> darkmatter, there read the link ubotu sent you.
<ReWT_> That's where I was getting to with this :-P
<Madpilot> GigaByte_, I do not know which manuals you want. The regular Ubuntu manuals are at http://help.ubuntu.com/
<darkmatter> ive been there'
<TSCHAK> is there a way to make my laptop suspend when I close the lid?
<TSCHAK> without hacking the acpid scripts?
<alimh>  would it be bad to do "chmod a+w /proc/.../brightness" so that way i don't have to sudo everytime?
<dabaR> TSCHAK: there probably is, just a command...
<chuckyp> darkmatter, well you need the ndiswrapper drivers for you card.
<ltR20> Hello I installed ubuntu (first time linux user) - I can't get a 1280x1024 Resolution and my gamma is dark and i would like to increase it how do i do it? Thanks!
<ReWT_> Any one have all the 64 bit repos?
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,ok
<chuckyp> alimh, yes
<cilynx> ltR20: what's your video hardware?
<chuckyp> alimh, i think that might mess some stuff up but hell why not try it.
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,i'm will the plan
<ltR20> cilynx, nvidia 4800se 128meg
<Madpilot> ltR20, try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<vdv> hi everybody
<chuckyp> alimh, I would try it and goof around like unplug the power etc.. make sure when it switches back down it doesn't blow up.  restart allt hat good stuff.
<Madpilot> ltR20, the Nvidia link too ^^^
<volCOM_b0i> !nvidia
<alimh> chuckyp: lol. well, it seems like it works. i'm the only one using my laptop... so i'll stick with it
<Grark> FINALLY found it..... where do I output the errors I'm seeing?
<chuckyp> alimh, yeah did you make a shell script then and bind it to a key?
<silvaran> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<cilynx> ltR20: what they said =)   Read the doco, nVidia is well supported.  Feel free to PM me if you run into issues, I run nVidia on all my machines
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,i'm make for linux that  ubuntu will be modify to relases for in plan
<vdv> I'm using Ubuntu 5.04.  why can't I mount sata disk?
<Madpilot> GigaByte_, what is your native language?
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,i'm sorry''
<dabaR> vdv: cause we do not know what you have tried so far.
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,i'm not enlinsh
<Madpilot> GigaByte_, it's OK, but there are Ubuntu channels for lots of languages
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,ok
<vdv> is there support for sata in ubuntu?
<dabaR> yes.
<Madpilot> vdv, yes, my only HD is SATA
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,i'm form The Korean
<dabaR> vdv: what have you tried?
<cilynx> vdv: I know there is support from Breezy (5.10) on, not sure about Hoary (5.04)
<alimh> chuckyp: that's the plan....
<nalioth> is there an #ubuntu-kr ?
<volCOM_b0i> Has anyone changed their repos to dapper and dist-upgrade yet?  If so, how stable was it?
<dabaR> nalioth: is there a /j;-P
<vdv> i've got hoary one
<silvaran> volCOM_b0i: I had great luck here, but that's anecdotal.
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,it's placed
<nalioth> volCOM_b0i: it's a development distro
<Grark> ok I just posted it
<alimh> chuckyp: but i want the script to remember the previous state..
<silvaran> Grark: If you want other people in the room to see it, you're going to have to post the URL :)
<cilynx> volCOM_b0i: I did an upgrade from Breezy to Dapper a while ago and have had few problems.  It did require an hour of messing with broken deps to get everything working though.  ymmv
<Grark> doh
<chuckyp> alimh, or you can give your user access tot he /proc/.../brightness in sudoers
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,it's placed from the koreat in chnnel
<Grark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10193
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,however it's not anwser
<Madpilot> GigaByte_, try #ubuntu-ko for Korean help
<chuckyp> alimh, i dunno i'm not that far into shell scripts yet.
<GigaByte_> Madpilot,ok
<vdv> is a good idea make LFS using ubuntu 5.04 hoary?
<Samineru> Does anyone know how t make it so when image viewer goes to the next image in a series it does not squeeze it to the window size but leaves it zoomed 1:1?
<volCOM_b0i> I am currently running ubuntu on a laptop, so I am worried that something important may be broken.  I have a bug with gnome-power-manager, so that is my motive for a dist-upgrade as I read it has been fixed in newer versions.
<alimh> chuckyp: i read man sudoers.. but dono't really understand it
<silvaran> Grark: That's an awfully weird error... did you try googling for wt-pi-gtk or update your swt libraries?
<cilynx> vdv: in my experience, you can build LFS from just about anything with a bash shell and a toolchain
<chuckyp> volCOM_b0i, dist-upgrade should be used instead of upgrade anyways.  Its a smart upgrade
<Nembutal> Does anyone know what setup tools are the most needed in ubuntu atm=?
<Nembutal> or most  requested?
<vdv> by the way, it doesn't build from fedora core
<Nembutal> I'm planning to write some tool
<Nembutal> but don't know yet about what. First planned about a centralized tv card setup tool
<Nembutal> vdv, I guess we don't need them :)
<Nembutal> they are porting yast2 to debian
<Grark> ok silvaran I'm going to try vmware now
<Nembutal> ... even though, I haven't seen much progress lately
<Nembutal> =(
<cilynx> volCOM_b0i: one of my Breezy -> Dapper upgrades was on the VPR Matrix 220a5 that I'm on right now.  Again, it took some playing with deps, but it runs nicer now than it did with Breezy
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> ok.
<silvaran> Grark: Uh, okay...
<Madpilot> nalioth, try !msg ubotu ko
<Nembutal> cilynx, dapper runs remarkably faster than breezy :)
<vdv> fedora really silly distrib
<vdv> that's true
<Nembutal> wenn I installed it the frist time, I really wondered about the speed
<dabaR> vdv: no flaming here.
<Nembutal> vdv, fedora has no advances t o me somehow
<ReWT_> Fedora destroyed me.
<nekostar> how do i set keepsettings for my hdd in hdparm when it wont let me?
<volCOM_b0i> Yes, I heard that gnome 2.14 was faster than 2.12
* nekostar has been trying as root
<Nembutal> The software list isn't quite as big as ubuntus or suse
* nekostar stabs fedora ftw
<vdv> sorry, I don't mean it
<cilynx> Numbutal: I've noticed that overall.  The hardware support, particularly hotplug and laptop junk seems to work much nicer as well.
<Nembutal> and the hardware recognition is still far behind
<hav0k> hi, im wondering how to use *.run files.  i tried just clicking on them, but it brings up gedit and says it cant view the file.  how can i run the *.run file so it will install?
<Nembutal> but I like it , that they help gnome :)
<chuckyp> ********  Here difference between apt-get update,upgrade,and dist-upgrade I'm tired of arguiing.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10195
<Nembutal> hav0k, chmod +x file.run
<nekostar> and how else can i make dma=on permenant
<Nembutal> if it has a execute flag
<chuckyp> volCOM_b0i, yes in .14 I see speed increases
<Nembutal> nekostar, with a script at boottime
<chuckyp> volCOM_b0i, but if you ar eworried about you laptop crashing dapper is not the answer.
<hav0k> Nembutal, oh, i didnt know the permissions werent already set
<Nembutal> hav0k, gnome asks you if it has an execute flag if you want to look at it with a texteditor
<mtopf> hi
<Nembutal> or to execute it
<dabaR> Hi, mtopf
<Nembutal> (damn, I love gnome :))
<mtopf> hi dabar
<hav0k> oh
<cilynx> nekostar: "man hdparm" I think the flag to keep settings is '-k'.  If that doesn't work, i think there is a hdparm script in /etc/init.d where you can set your hdparm settings on boot
<dabaR> mtopf: just read a little.
<Nembutal> user friendly is a way underrated term for gnome / ubuntu
<mtopf> dabar: aiight homie
<pvd2006> how do you figure out what your NTFS windows partition is called under /dev directory? I see hda, hdc1, 2, 3, 4
<chuckyp> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<chuckyp> pvd2006, ^^
<pvd2006> Thanks
<AshyIsMe> i'm trying to apt-get install java-package but java-package can't be found apparently
<ltR20> WHAT'S THE DEFAULT ROOT PWD for a ubuntu install?
<cilynx> pvd2006: if you know which hard drive it is on, you can fdisk that hard drive and do a 'p' for 'print' and that will show you what filesystem is on each individual partition
<AshyIsMe> i've enabled all the repositories in synaptic package manager
<ltR20> the installer never asked me
<bimberi> !tell ltR20 about root
<alimh> exit
<volCOM_b0i> OK, has anyone experience a bug with gnome-power-manager that when you unplug and close the lid to suspend it ruins suspend all together?  It will only suspend when I log out now..
<Madpilot> ltR20, there is no root pw working - use sudo & your own user pw
<volCOM_b0i> My laptop would suspend fine until this.
<merc> how can i find out what version of ubuntu im running?
<bimberi> merc: lsb_release -a
<merc> ie. breezy badger 3million etc..
<merc> ah, thanks
<hav0k> thanks so much Nembutal
<dabaR> pvd2006: you would "sudo fdisk -l"
<hav0k> ive been trying to figure out run files for awhile now, and everyone i asked didnt help at all
<volCOM_b0i> you need to chmod the run file to executable. and ./run_file.run in a terminal
<cilynx> hav0k: .run is a B.S. file extension for a shell script.  If you "chmod +x" the file, then you can run it like "./blah.run" or if you double click on it, it should ask if you want to execute it
<dabaR> AshyIsMe: that is in debian, or in some old version of ubuntu, like maybe warty, or it is an extraneous package. There is no Sun Java in Ubuntu, cause it is not free. You can read about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<pvd2006> cool I found it
<dabaR> pvd2006: ya, it shows there readily visible.
<pvd2006> If, it tells me that I dont have persmission to view the contents of hdc1 does that mean I need to sudo
<AshyIsMe> dabaR: thanks
<Nembutal> hav0k, no problem
<hav0k> well, later doods
<Nembutal> hav0k, keep asking if you got probems
<dabaR> no, it means you need to mount better. or if you like using sudo for something like that...
<Nembutal> whoops :/
<Nembutal> pvd2006, how did you access it?
<Nembutal> gnome volume manager?
<volCOM_b0i> dab i installed  j2sdk1.4 and my java applications run fine
<pvd2006> yes, I used the file browser in gnome
<silvaran> Yarrr... why can't the ntfs driver just set the umask to world-readable?.. is there a logical reason behind that?
<pvd2006> to try to access it
<chuckyp> pvd2006, if its ntfs you have to mount it ro,user,auto like the page says
<lastetn> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<silvaran> Everybody and their dog has an ntfs volume by now, it should be user-readable on first boot...
<ale_> to all: thanks a lot for your help, now i got the sound working and all the codecs installed. I've been using ubuntu for a year, but since in my previous computer ubuntu installed itself with no problems at all, i hadnt needed to learn anything. Thanks again
<volCOM_b0i> I can run limewire and I installed the mozilla-java deb as well and that works fine too.
<Badm4n> question for newbie : help me pls :( how to clear history on root access and/or user access
<dabaR> volCOM_b0i: that is the blackdown Java. It is shown on that page, I believe. Go read and tell me.
<silvaran> Badm4n: Delete ~/.bash_history
<mconroy> Can anyone tell me how to setup xwindows to support my widescreen laptop display?
<Badm4n> ty
<silvaran> Badm4n: Assuming that's what you want ... ??
<silvaran> Heh
<cilynx> mconroy: depends on the display
<volCOM_b0i> yup, it is black down, i just looked.
<cilynx> mconroy: what have you got?
<mconroy> It is a Gateway 3550gz
<dabaR> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mconroy> ok
<nate_> anyone who wants to know more about the ubuntu installer and how to customize and whatnot, check out: someone on ubuntu-boot pointed me to a VERY useful doc (well, so far): http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/
<zedzero> how can i generate a .xsession file? without it, i can not startx...
<dabaR> That shows you some things. Or just google for "<your monitor> refresh rates" and follow the instructions on that page for adding them.
<manji> hey how does one kill a running X server?
<nate_> i was hassling you all earlier and thought I should show you the outcome
<silvaran> manji: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<manji> ah, thank you, thats right
<nate_> manji, kill or restart?
<silvaran> manji: Or from a separate terminal, killall -9 X :)
<lastetn> cilynx watch this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10197
<siglaptop> anyone know how to get the yahoo part working for gaim?
<chuckyp> manji, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lastetn> cilynx wich of them shold i use
<siglaptop> seems not to be able to connect
<dabaR> siglaptop: it works here.
<siglaptop> hrrmm
<siglaptop> no here
<Badm4n> :) thx
<dabaR> no s***
<Badm4n> oh yes one more
<siglaptop> I'm using 1.5.0
<nate_> zedzero, seriously, you should just reinstall normally, install xdm and fluxbox, then reconfigure x to use those
<dabaR> siglaptop: that is not even in ubuntu, is it? dapper?
<nate_> zedzero, you would already have it done otherwise
<siglaptop> no
<zedzero> nate_, i tried that but then uninstalling gnome make things even worse
<nate_> zedzero, why uninstall it?
<nate_> zedzero, is hard drive space that precious?
<Badm4n> i have connected to ISP by cable modem that use dynamic ip ... every n minuetes my resolve.conf always back with line 1 search ispname
<silvaran> dabaR: 1.5.0 is in dapper.
<zedzero> nate_, because i dont need it, i will never use it, and i need the diskspace badly :)
<Badm4n> even i have change it to nameserver 191.168.1.254
<nate_> zedzero, having it installed does not = having it running
<Badm4n> how to make it fix
<cilynx> lastetn: you've got a whole slew of kernel packages installed.   If you're running the most up to date (check with 'cat /proc/version') you can safely apt-get uninstall the rest of them.  After that, 'update-grub' will automatically rebuild your menu to use the kernel you have installed.
<dabaR> silvaran: :/
<yuri_> good evening guys, could some expert help me out? I encrypted a file on windows using systweak file encryptor, how do i decrypt that file in ubuntu?
<nate_> zedzero, ahhh, i see
<volCOM_b0i> Badm4n, get a router :)
<nate_> zedzero, isn't there an xubuntu?
<Badm4n> huhuehueueh
<cafuego> yuri_: my guess would be "not".
<dabaR> !info gaim
<dabaR> :/
<Badm4n> :(
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<siglaptop> I'm not using dapper
<Badm4n> i mean on my ubuntu server
<zedzero> nate_, what is xubuntu?
<Badm4n> :(
<silvaran> Oh there's breezy too..
<nate_> zedzero, xubuntu with x instead of gnome or kde
<silvaran> !info xubuntu-desktop
<Badm4n> is there any ways to make it fix
<Badm4n>  ?
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<dabaR> Which is strange to me...it should not be there.
<siglaptop> seems to be breezy stuff in my sources.list
<nate_> zedzero, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<volCOM_b0i> Sorry Badm4n, my servers have all been behind a router.
<zedzero> nate_, now im confused... i thought x is just like a framework for desktop enviroments to run. isnt it? hwo can it run on its own?
<Iceman> whats the live cd file system ?
<Badm4n> :(
<Badm4n> i c
<cilynx> zedzero: xubuntu uses a lightweight desktop manager...i think it uses Xfce
<bimberi> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is, like, Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<volCOM_b0i> yup, xfce, it is very nice.
<silvaran> zedzero: xubuntu-desktop uses XFCE, another desktop environment... it's a little more lightweight.
<nate_> very lightweight, xfce is
<cilynx> well, i think we've driven that point into the ground =)
<Badm4n> anyone knows how to make screensaver auto run on idle x second ? ( i want it will load "cmatrix" on idle )
<Iceman> crap how to install a complete custom linux distro ... ;(
<zedzero> i tried xfce, and its still heavy for my notebook... i think i will insist on fluxbox :)
<silvaran> Heh
<nekostar> Nembutal, cilynx command_line { hdparm -q -c1 -q -d1 -q -m16 -q -A1 -q -W0 /dev/hdc hdparm -q -c1 -q -d1 -q -m16 -q -A1 -q -W0 /dev/hdd }
<nekostar> can i do that?
<AshyIsMe> zedzero: fvwm is good also
<Iceman> been trying for 3 day to build a install ...
<AshyIsMe> and much more customizable
<nekostar> [more than one line in the command_line { thing?
<nekostar> or do i need to do more than one command line?
<volCOM_b0i> Iceman, google Linux from Scratch
<lastetn> cilynx how do i desinstall the others apt-get uninstall kernel 2.6.15-18-386?
<Nembutal> nekostar, mh?
<Nembutal> what is cilynx ??
<nate_> zedzero, it's cool, just that xfce takes much less space than gnome, i'm pretty sure, so installing flux alongside that wouldn't be so hard-disk-space intensive
<Nembutal> nekostar, actually
<silvaran> Nembutal: Somebody's handle in this channel :)
<Nembutal> wait a second
<nate_> zedzero, but it would simplify the installation
<Nembutal> ill show you an example for hdparm
<Nembutal> on nopaste
<Nembutal> for a script
<nekostar> thanx
<Iceman> volCOM_b0i you kow of a distro that will still install to a fat 32 partition ...
<nekostar> the /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<nate_> zedzero, but I'll try to google about creating a .xsession file
<cilynx> nekostar: looks good to me
<nekostar> cilynx, i used two lines there... hdparm starts a line.. *goes to paste hehe*
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<cilynx> lastetn: yup "apt-get uninstall [package name] 
<zedzero> nate_, ok then. so what should i do now? should i reinstall with gnome, get xubuntu images and write on cd and then reinstall??
<AlbanianLord> ive recently tried to compile adesklets on breezy and I keep getting this libiconv error. I installed it, so I don't know whats going on.
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10198   <<<------ that
<AlbanianLord> any help would be appreciated
<volCOM_b0i> I install to a ext3 paritition, and use fat32 for mounts so that it is available in both windows and linux
<Nembutal> nekostar, ne sec
<Nembutal> oh, right
<Iceman> volCOM_b0i where to find a linux distro, that can install in fat32
<Nembutal> hdparm.conf
<Nembutal> http://www.nopaste.info/index.php?id=e8c86f1775
<Nembutal> stupid me
<nate_> zedzero, hmmm, isn't there an xubuntu cd?  let me look
<nekostar> yes thats in hdparm.conf :)
<Nembutal> but this would work also
<axisys> hey guys.. when i run irdadump I see it finds nokia 6101
<Nembutal> you could just link a start script
<nekostar> o.O
<cilynx> nekostar: as a straight command line, it looks good to me.  the idea of doing a conf file isn't a bad one though
<axisys> but now how do i ping and connect
<p01n7> Iceman, DSL runs under fat32 and dos i think
<zedzero> nate_, i only have core ubuntu cd. no kubuntu, no xubuntu, no edubuntu :)
<nekostar> i like that bash script thingie too ... how does one get that to actually run?
<p01n7> a.k.a: Damn Small Linux
<Iceman> dsl have kde ?
<nekostar> and does noflushd interfere with hdparm ?
<unfo_> Iceman: yes. get D***SmallLinux Embedded.
<nekostar> dsl is great to play with :P
<cilynx> Iceman: Damn Small Linux can run inside of Windows, else you can use the VMWare Player (which is free) to run "appliances" of many different flavors
<unfo_> Iceman: it's much slower than an ordinary linux distro tho.
<AlbanianLord> so does anyone have a solution for my problem?
<Iceman> package managmet ... how buildable ..
<p01n7> been awhile since i ran it
<unfo_> VMW Player is faster.
<manji> alright, so i run the nvidia official driver installer, and it tells me that i need gcc-3.4 to work properly
<Iceman> p4 2.8 should preform ok ...
<axisys> i was using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkpadT40IrdaHowto?highlight=irda
<manji> so how can i get that to work?
<nate_> zedzero, hmmm, ok, nevermind the xubuntu, lets continue from where you left off with getting this running, what is your next step?
<p01n7> Dragon linux will run from dos
<zedzero> nate_, i just learned that i can install xubuntu by just installing xubuntu-desktop
<Nembutal> nekostar, tried puppy linux?
<axisys> but i have a nc6220
<cilynx> AlbanianLord: why are you complining instead of installing the prefab package?
<Nembutal> puppy linux uses fvwm or something alike
<nate_> zedzero, so do that? :D
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: What iconv error?
<Nembutal> I like the win95 style
<Nembutal> plain simple and useful
<Nembutal> :)
<zedzero> nate_, i will now :)
<cilynx> manji: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Nembutal> but compared to win95
<nate_> zedzero, let me know :)
<Nembutal> it is stable ;I
<AlbanianLord> ill paste it silvaran
<manji> cilynx: yeah but the system wants to use gcc-4.0 only
<Iceman> p01n7 tried dragon, lacks newer hardware support, and just had bash runnung
<silvaran> manji: Why not get the prepackaged one (linux-restricted-modules or whatever)
<lastetn> cilynx "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-" isn't it this way
<pvd2006> It is not giving me persmission to change the settings for hdc1 which is my NTFS partition it keeps saying permission denied and I followed the guide I tried the script and the manual way.
<Iceman> p01n7 d s l has what packages available ...
<nekostar> Nembutal, nope not tried p l ... heard it was fun htough
<manji> silvaran: i was told (by the website) that i should get rid of those, should i get it back and try again?
<p01n7> Iceman, i'm on Mandrivia now .. and i love it.. dsl, being 50 mb's, doesnt have many apps.. but you can change that
<cilynx> lastetn: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.12-9-386" and such
<manji> silvaran: im trying to get GLX working
<silvaran> manji: Hang on, what link told you this?
<axisys> i wonder if there is a infra read chnl for linux
<axisys> where I can get sme help
<Iceman> p01n7 whats app install like ... ?
<silvaran> manji: The prepackaged stuff should work great...
<chuckyp> axisys, what are you trying to do?
<chuckyp> axisys, get ir working?
<cilynx> manji: why not use the nvidia module in the restricted-modules package as opposed to building it?
<axisys> chuckyp: yeap
<p01n7> Very simple.. i think it boots like a live distro then you can install it after that
<Nembutal> nekostar, it's well made
<Nembutal> I like the gui
<chuckyp> axisys, lirc is what youa re looking for
<manji> silvaran: ubuntu.com, search 'nvidia', first found link, then the article on nvidia not working
<Nembutal> I don't remember if it was fvwm95
<p01n7> it's been awhile.. things may have chnaged
<Iceman> p01n7 though i read it want to partition, i'll look again
<manji> cilynx: because after a fresh install, glxgears were running horribly
<axisys> so this is not good https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkpadT40IrdaHowto?highlight=irda
<AlbanianLord> silvaran see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10199
<pvd2006> it wont let me change anything in the etc/fstab file for the NTFS partition
<chuckyp> axisys, let me see
<cilynx> manji: did you check your glxinfo to make sure direct rendering was working?  i use GLX with the Ubuntu nVidia drivers
<manji> cilynx: no, i didnt.
<silvaran> !info adesklets
<volCOM_b0i> pvd2006: to my knowledge, it isn't safe to edit contents of your ntfs partition from linux.
<ubotu> adesklets: (interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.8-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 295 kB, Installed size: 1516 kB
* p01n7 idles
<lastetn> cilynx thanks i already did it
<chuckyp> axisys, that should work
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: I'm guessing you want a more recent version, which is why you're compiling yourself?
<cilynx> manji: might want to do that.  "glxinfo | grep direct" should say yes, not no
<manji> cilynx: direct rendering: no
<axisys> chuckyp: but i have a nc6220 .. not thinkpad
<manji> cilynx: but, this is after i uninstalled all my stuff
<Iceman> p01n7 does dsl include x ... gnome ?
<chuckyp> axisys, err lirc is for remote controls.  I don't know exactly what you ware trying to do.  But that wiki should work.
<manji> cilynx: let me get back to you, and thanks for the help
<cilynx> manji: np, i'll be around for a while
<chuckyp> axisys, the packages arent' specifically for a thinkpad.  The only difference maybe the /dev/<devicename>
<axisys> chuckyp: i am trying to download file to my phone
<AlbanianLord> silvaran this is the output im getting from the adesklets
<intelikey> does xorg   or gnome support the screen shots ?
<axisys> chuckyp: how do i find what would be my device
<Nembutal> intelikey, press print screen
<chuckyp> axisys, I would just figure out which /dev/<name>  your irda port is on.
<lastetn> cilynx thank u wery much
<Nembutal> it takes a screensho and tkaes you to a dialog
<p01n7> Iceman, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: Are you on breezy or dapper?
<p01n7> www.distrowatch.org for reviews
<Nembutal> intelikey, or did I misunderstand you?
<intelikey> Nembutal did that,   i have twm not gnome..
<axisys> chuckyp: ifconfig shows irda0 up
<p01n7> but this is #ubuntu
<p01n7> not #dsl
<cilynx> lastetn: np, feel free to ask if you run into anything else
<AlbanianLord> breezy silvaran
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: Does "./configure --help" give you anything about enabling/disabling iconv support?
<lastetn> cilynx thank u wery much
<Iceman> p01n7 looking ... dont see gnome ... ;(
<manji> cilynx: gonna give her a restart, brb
<Suture__> ..
<intelikey> Nembutal i was looking for a way to make a screen shot, yes.   but print screen doesn't seem to do anything in twm.
<Grark> ok one program fixed...moving to next one.
<lastetn> cilynx the las question, now i can install the xgl
<Grark> just wanted to come back and say thanks to everyone for the encouragement
<AlbanianLord> silvaran ill see
<graveson> ubuntu 5.10 installs the incorrect kernel ,so i downloaded an installed -liunx-686 ,but i am sure my pc has a pentium 4 processor.is this the correct kernel?
<chuckyp> axisys, hrm... I've never used ir like you are using it perhaps someone else here is.
<volCOM_b0i> XGL and Compiz was painless with an nvidia card, haven't got it to work with my ati though :(
<cilynx> does anyone know if the Dapper install is accessible such that a blind user can do their own install?
<chuckyp> volCOM_b0i, was it worth the hassle?
<AlbanianLord> negative silvaran
<chuckyp> volCOM_b0i, I'm just forseeing the nightmares when I want to remove its pakcages and it wants to whipe gnome or something.
<intelikey> graveson smp ?
<axisys> chuckyp: thnx
<nate_> WOW, XGL IS AWESOME!!!!
<nate_> i've got it running, w00t!
<graveson> intelikey: i am not sure ,how can i verify that ?
<volCOM_b0i> It would crash randomly.  when running from xgl, it would start normally, but only start when i ran a script placed in the /usr/bin
<intelikey> heheh graveson i don't know    all i have is old p1 stuff
<lastetn> cilynx sorry disconnect, now i can install the xgl
<Nembutal> intelikey, ah, yo uuse twm :)
<Badm4n> how to make idle action on user that connect using putty ?
<nate_> i'm running xgl from a livecd called kororaa
<cilynx> have other people had issues with XGL/Compiz messing up if you change the keybindings?
<Nembutal> doesn' work of course that way
<Nembutal> start gimp
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: Argh... I have no idea... sorry
<Nembutal> if you have it
<volCOM_b0i> It wasn't usable, but fun to play with.  I found it crashed when I would type.
<Nembutal> you can take a screenshot with gimp
<cilynx> lastetn: np, have fun with it
<chuckyp> Nembutal, you can take a screen shot with gnome
<AlbanianLord> silvaran thanks anyway
<volCOM_b0i> When I would type capital letters, XGL would always crash.
<Nembutal> chuckyp, I just said that?
<Nembutal> ^^
<lastetn> cilynx do u know a good manual?
<Nembutal> File->Get(? I got the german version, "Hole")
<AlbanianLord> anyone know why im getting this blasted error?
<cilynx> lastetn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<chuckyp> Nembutal, Oh i'm not really reading
<lastetn> ok thanks
<Nembutal> maybe it's import instead of get
<chuckyp> stupid printer istn' working.  arghhh
<lastetn> ok bye
<Nembutal> intelikey, did it work?
<intelikey> Nembutal ok... no gimp either.  so it is gnome that is supporting screen shots     but i'm sure there is a cli way to print one frame of the vidio output.
<graveson> how can i make sure that ,my installationis not using the default  installed kernel ,but the kernel  i  installed
<carny> how do i check for opengl??
<manji> cilynx: yeah so i re-installed what i figured was glx stuff, restarted, and now X doesnt even start with GLX
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: After you run ./configure, try editing by hand config.in to change "HAVE_ICONV_H 1" to "HAVE_ICONV_H 0"
<AlbanianLord> chuckyp try getting a cannon PIXMA to work!
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: Sorry, config.h I think
<AlbanianLord> you think it will work
<AlbanianLord> ?
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: Nope, but give it a shot anyways ;)
<intelikey> Nembutal it's no biggy anyhow.   tanks for the  TOD
<nekostar> ah
<manji> cilynx: any ideas?
<cilynx> manji: as in no direct rendering?  do you have the nvidia modules installed?  are you using the nvidia xorg module as opposed to nv? (I hope I'm on the right train of thought)
<nekostar> i needed seperate lines for each drive in /etc/hdparm.conf
<nekostar> and it didnt like the -q swith
<nekostar> *switch
<pvd2006> finally got it to work:)
<volCOM_b0i> Yes, just because you've installed the nvidia-glx doesn't mean it will run unless you change the NV to nvidia in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<manji> cilynx: X does not have GLX extensions running at all currently, and how does one go about using nvidia-xorg instead of nv?
<pvd2006> I had to unmount the windows partition and delete its entry from the fstab file and re-run the script.
<manji> cilynx: Driver "nvidia" instead of "nv"?
<carny> hello.. how can i check if opengl is running??
<volCOM_b0i> manji: change nv to nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cilynx> manji: as volCOM_B0i said, look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and ..... yeah...what he said
<intelikey> !tell manji about nvidia
<AlbanianLord> no luck silvaran
<silvaran> carny: glxinfo will give you that...
<silvaran> AlbanianLord: Did you run a "make clean all"?
<cilynx> carny: glxinfo will tell you a lot of good stuff
<chuckyp> Helps if I was using proper drivers
<chuckyp> lol
<chuckyp> AlbanianLord, ^^
<blueOrange> hi to all the ubu folks! im linux noob, have tried mandrake and i expect to install ubuntu on an IBM thinkpad t21 i ordered off ebay.
<chuckyp> AlbanianLord, ahh poop out of ink too just greate
<cilynx> blueOrange: greetings and salutations.  any questions?
<carny> does that mean its not accelerated?
<AlbanianLord> lol chuckyp
<manji> cilynx: thanks so much, got everything working
<cilynx> carny: "glxinfo|grep direct" will tell you if you have acceleration working or not
<manji> cilynx: you have a good night
<cilynx> manji: np.  congrats on getting it up and running.  you too.
<carny>   OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<AlbanianLord> no luck
<chuckyp> AlbanianLord, well got enough ink to print the xgl instructions
<cilynx> carny: what's your video hardware?
<carny> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<carny> its an ati mobility m1
<blueOrange> i will want to buy a  pcmcia/card bus (is there a diference) 802.11g card for it right off. i have been looking at the list of suported cards at ubuntu.com .  Since i am sure this is a very common thing for people to buy, can anyone make a recomendation of a card they know works. I'd be looking to get the least expensive card that works well.
<carny> so its a rage pro chipset.. 8mb ram
<AlbanianLord> ahh chuckyp then all is not lost lol
<CrashProne> So eh.. I installed Xgl on Ubuntu and it works great-- one thing, (this is more about "how do I use .Xsession" than Xgl) I changed the settings in ~/.Xsession after I ran it the first time, but it's still using the old settings.  How do I get it to... use the changed settings I set in .Xsession?
<V4Vendetta> whats XGL ?
<cilynx> carny: beyond my experience...  this will probably be helpful:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<volCOM_b0i> I juse fglrx for my ati card
<carny> thanx.. but thats not helpful.. been there
<cilynx> V4Vendetta: XGL is eye candy.  Really nice eye candy
<V4Vendetta> cilynx, how do i get it
<Iceman> p01n7 whats package install like in dsl  ?
<blueOrange> it can be a little confusing when looking at the list of suported cards and then trying to match that to the least expensive cards at, for instance, newegg.com as none of the less expensive ones are mentioned.
<cilynx> V4Vendetta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<silvaran> !tell V4Vendettaabout xgl
<silvaran> Haha...
<silvaran> !tell V4Vendetta about xgl
<AlbanianLord> bah! I give up in this endeavor, but sooner or later I will succeed
<AlbanianLord> and I will use adesklets to rule the world!
<cilynx> blueOrange: for all intents and purposes pcmcia == card bus.  It's not really true, but it may as well be.  I have found the Prism54 chipset to be a nice 802.11g setup.
<CrashProne> So yeah, can anybody tell me of ~/.Xsession (I'm unfamiliar-ish with its use) and how I'd get it to use the settings I just changed in it?
<silvaran> CrashProne: Is there a "default" session in the list?
<nekostar> ;p;
<nekostar> lol
<blueOrange> most of the sights i look at dont say which chipset a specific card uses, which makes it dificult to figure out.
<nekostar> that looks like a glorified 3ddesktop
<nekostar> anyone tried that?
<nekostar> its rather kewl
<nekostar> :D
<CrashProne> silvaran: Yes, I used it, it worked.  But then I changed the settings in .Xsession , but default seemed to use the settings before I changed it..
<volCOM_b0i> yes, XGL & COMPIZ, though very unstable, is very nice
<silvaran> CrashProne: What if you change to another one, then change back? ;)
<Grark> ok dumb question
<silvaran> CrashProne: Sucks, but it's the only thing I can think of.
<Grark> I seem to have "locked" apt-get in a session.
<CrashProne> silvaran: tried that too. *sniff*
<cilynx> blueOrange: I hate to put it this way, but "welcome to Linux".  You have already found the list of supported cards.  Beyond that, it's just good quality time with Google to find out what you need.
<Grark> where's the equivilance to "task manager" to see the processes running and kill them?
<volCOM_b0i> Grark, do you have synaptic running?
<volCOM_b0i> Or any other Package manager?
<Grark> volCOM_b0i, can't it says it can't get a lock
<bradd_> Is there anything cool about Linux?
<bradd_> Like... what can I do w/ it that I can't w/ anyother OS?
<bradd_> besides get rid of Windows
<Grark> volCOM_b0i, that's what I'm trying to undo
<liable> ps aux, kill killall pkill and friends.
<Blippe> Grark in terminal top and killall
<cilynx> Grark: 'top' or 'ps aux' are good places to start
<silvaran> Grark: If you can find the locked file (/var/lib/apt?) you can do an lsof ... but if you don't have lsof, you need to apt-get install it, which defeats the purpose ;)
<farous> anyone using fluxbox here have a problem with presentations being out of screen in openoffice or powerpoint under wine
<V4Vendetta> how do i get gtk+-2.0 i can't find it in apt
<carny> how can i enable dri?????
<cilynx> bradd: Advanced networking stuff is nice.  Not dealing with viruses is nice.  Switching what your interface looks like whenever you want is nice.  It's really just up to your preferences.
<Grark> you guys are so smart :)
<Grark> unlocked, thank you
<V4Vendetta> !gtk
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, V4Vendetta
<volCOM_b0i> carny, you have ATI right? Have you tried to use the fglrx drivers instead of ATI?
<Grark> just had to remove cd-rom from "source"
<silvaran> Grark: What did it?
<bradd_> what do you think of OSX?
<chuckyp> ya xgl works
<blueOrange> ok, thxs silynx. i guess i was hoping for a shortcut, but i should be able to figure out.  it just seemed like enough othher people must have figured this out recently that each new person shouldnt have to figure it out all over again! but yea, i got it.  well, im sure ill be back once i have ubuntu up and running! thxs.
<V4Vendetta> how do i get gtk+-2.0 i can't find it in apt
<cilynx> carny: look in your xorg.conf and make sure "dri" is a loaded module
<Grark> silvaran, top
<carny> it is loaded
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Unless you're running a minimal system, you pretty much have to have gtk already installed..
<carny> but when i do glxinfo grep|direct it says its disabled
<cilynx> V4Vendetta: libgtk2.0-0
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, gtkpod says i need gtk+-2.0
<V4Vendetta> cilynx, thanks
<volCOM_b0i> ATI drivers stink, my 200m doesn't accept DRI from ati drivers, but flgrx work
<volCOM_b0i> fglrx^
<bradd_> Nvidia Drivers don't work all the great eather
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: are you getting an error message, or just checking prerequisites?
<cilynx> bradd: Personally, I like OSX.  I run a couple of OSX servers and I don't hate the interface.  OSX is basically BSD with a pretty front end.
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, configure: error: *** Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search pa th.
<V4Vendetta> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<bradd_> BSD?
<bradd_> what's BSD?
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Ahhh... you need the dev stuff.
<cilynx> blueOrange: sorry to not be more help.  Good luck on the hunt.
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, how do i get that
<CrashProne> BSD is like Linux ... different lisence on it..
<heatxsink_> anyone in here know how to get the firewire port wokring on a Audigy 2 ZS?
<cilynx> bradd: BSD == Berkely System Distribution or something like that.  It's another varient of UNIX just like Linux is
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Looking...
<carny> In the xorg.conf file under Section "DRI" it has mode 0666
<silvaran> Let me throw this out here... which package contains the GTK2 development files?
<bradd_> I see
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, i'm downloading it from an ftp, server maybe i can get it installed if it's source or something
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: How about "apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev"?
<cilynx> silvaran: libgtk2.0-dev
<bradd_> it's licenced... so it will cost $$$?
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, okay one sec
<silvaran> cilynx: Haha thanks.
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, getting it, thanks
<cilynx> bradd: there are free $ versions of BSD
<cilynx> bradd: look into OpenBSD and NetBSD for a start
<silvaran> And freeBSD
<V4Vendetta> :-D
<cilynx> that too
<silvaran> Which puts the f-r-e-e in, ... uh, free.
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, the gtkpod that's packaged for breezy crashes
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, that's why i'm upgding
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: gotcha...
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, it writes the files succesfully, but i always have to xkill it
<bradd_> I found it... is it cool???
<volCOM_b0i> bradd_: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<bradd_> do any of you have BSD?
<Nembutal> mh, does gtkpod work with other mp3 players, too?
<V4Vendetta> Nembutal, no, i think not
<Nembutal> ok
<V4Vendetta> Nembutal, because they don't use iTunes databases
<Nembutal> ah, right
<Nembutal> apple uses that sucky proprietary thign :|
<V4Vendetta> Nembutal, alot of mp3 players you can just drag ffiles/folders into them
<cilynx> bradd:  I have run BSD on a couple of different systems.  Many people promote it for security.  It's right up impossible for a newcomer to maintain though.
<V4Vendetta> Nembutal, i wish ipod was like that.
<michael117> can anyone help me get fluxbox working?
<jetscreamer> flux requires selinux and bsd... (j/k)
<Nembutal> michael117, what's the prob?
<V4Vendetta> michael117, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<V4Vendetta> and select it from the sessions on the login page
<bradd_> hmm, thanks
<bradd_> what do you guys do all night? Just help people w/ this linux stuff?
<michael117> I'm actually have ubuntu on my regular machine and debian on a server/testbox on which I am trying to remotely install fluxbox
<V4Vendetta> bradd_, and sleep
<bradd_> I am looking to make this a server... is it easy to run a server?
<volCOM_b0i> I am just reading and look to see what others are having trouble with.
<V4Vendetta> michael117, ssh in and type, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<bosco> how do i remove one file not the whole directory
<cilynx> bradd_: normally, I sleep.  I try to give a little back to the community before that though.
<V4Vendetta> bosco, sudo rm -r filename
<michael117> but debian and ubuntu are very similar and the folks over at #debian seem to ignore me
<bradd_> that's cool... I would like to... but i am a noob
<bradd_> to Linux
<michael117> V4Vendetta: I have already installed it but I get this error: http://pastebin.com/600073
<cilynx> bradd_: it depends on what you want it to do.  What do you want this server to do for you?
<bradd_> but I like it... It helps kill windows
<bradd_> like... pictures and music and VIDEOS
<carny> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<volCOM_b0i> Bradd, google around for ways to secure debian, that is what I did when I set up a server.
<bradd_> what IS debian? is that Ubuntu?
<michael117> bradd_: Debian is a different distribution that Ubuntu is based off of which created the whole apt package system
<cilynx> bradd_: I also got into Linux on an Anti-Windows binge, but these days, I simply find it easier to use and maintain.  Debian is the distribution of Linux that Ubuntu is based on.  Ubuntu is more politically strict whereas Ubuntu is more user friendly
<heatxsink_> anyone in here know how to get the firewire port working on a Audigy 2 ZS?
<CrashProne> !tell CrashProne about xgl
<CrashProne> Yay!
<jetscreamer> i think you mistyped that cilynx
<bradd_> I see....
<jetscreamer> 2 ubuntu
<bradd_> so what is the best looking GUI of any Linux?
<bradd_> Like which dist.?
<cilynx> jetscreamer: how so?
<CrashProne> You can get any GUI in most distros of Linux!
<cilynx> bradd_: in my opinion, the Gnome setup that Ubuntu uses is more attractive than the default setup in any other flavor
<cilynx> bradd_: KDE in SUSE isn't bad though
<volCOM_b0i> bradd_ you can see this for yourself.  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get KDE
<bradd_> Oh yah, SUSE..... I was thinking about buying that... does anyone know anything about that....
<cilynx> jetscreamer: wow...i should sleep....    Debian is more politically strict.  Ubuntu is more user friendly.
<bosco> is there anyway to add more desktops vai teminal
<pvd2006> WOOT! being able to watch my favorite videos, use limewire, chat, burn a cd, and run terminal programs at once is a lot better than what I was doing on windows.
<bosco> i have google it and looked in the ububntu forums and notihgng came up
<rixth> How can I get the card reader in my laptop to work?
<rixth> Or not even try?
<cilynx> bradd: SUSE is pretty good.  I don't know that I would pay for it though.  something you might find useful: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/
<V4Vendetta> security.ubuntu.com is down isn't it
<cilynx> bradd: the VMWare Player lets you try out operating systems without having to really install them
<bradd_> is it like.... a liveCD? kinda
<volCOM_b0i> Virtual Machine
<bradd_> I see
<cilynx> bosco: are you trying to add more text consoles or more graphical desktops?
<bosco> cilynx more graphical desktops
<bradd_> is there a way to get SUSE w/ out buying it?
<volCOM_b0i> yes
<bradd_> b/c I looked and it just said where to get it
<bradd_> and It was like $60
<bradd_> where?
<volCOM_b0i> let me get the link
<bradd_> thnx
<frank23> bradd_: opensuse
<Nembutal> Badm4n, there is opensuse
<volCOM_b0i> opensuse.org i think
<cilynx> bosco: i think you said before, but what window manager are you using?
<Nembutal> I tried it
<volCOM_b0i> http://en.opensuse.org/Welcome_to_openSUSE.org
<Nembutal> in my opinion, it completly loses against ubuntu dapper
<bosco> cilynx, i am using e17
<Nembutal> even though YaST2 is  nice
<nekostar> \o/
<Nembutal> but the current opensuse has many flaws
<nekostar> hey thanx guys for your help on hdparm
<nekostar> :)
<Chodded> One of the apt mirrors seems to be down :/
<bosco> cilynx, do you have any idea
<bosco> s
<frank23> Nembutal: like what? i don't really know opensuse
<Nembutal> and opensuse has very few mirrors compared to ubuntu
<volCOM_b0i> I just installed fedora today, I wasn't that impressed compared to ubuntu.
<Nembutal> frank23, the hardware recognition somehow sucked. a lot of things didn work (my old tv card that worked on any linux, a quite new webcam, my digicam)
<bosco> cilynx, cuz i am out of ideas
<cilynx> bosco: sorry, Enlightenment is beyond me.  I didn't see anything on a quick Google run.  Anyone else?
<bosco> cilynx, nor did i but thank you
<Nembutal> and it misses a lot of ubuntu-setup tools and enhancements
<Nembutal> in gnome
<Nembutal> that only ubuntu has
<bradd_> is Ubuntu the most popular/
<Nembutal> I really can't recommend anyone opensuse
<frank23> Nembutal: ok
<Nembutal> bradd_, for good reason
<Nembutal> I used debian for years
<Grark> Well well what a LOT of futzing and reading :) I LOVE IT
<Nembutal> arch linux, somewhen tried mandriva for a while and even ran opensuse for a few months
<cilynx> bradd_: check out distrowatch.com
<Grark> I'm up and running now
<Grark> thanks everyone
<Nembutal> as I am desktop user, ubuntu is really the best to me$
<Nembutal> I'm a developper and desktop user
<FlannelKing> Enlightenments documentation isn't anywhere to be found... easily anyway.  Their sites just an ad.
<bradd_> k
<bosco> when is the new ubuntu comming out does anyone know i know that it comes out every 6 months or so
<volCOM_b0i> http://www.enlightenment.org/
<bosco> breezy badger is the latest
<Nembutal> bosco, 20th of april
<Nembutal> afair$
<Grark> Just a hint in the future, this HELPED a lot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<bosco> Nembutal, what is it called do you konw
<Nembutal> but it maybe gbecomes late
<Nembutal> dapper drake
<Nembutal> the new ubuntu
<bosco> Nembutal, yes
<Nembutal> or what do you mean?
<chuckyp> shoutcast techno rocks
<maman> join #hula
<Nembutal> it's named dapper drake
<bradd_> doesn't OSX use gnome???
<Nembutal> bradd_, hell no ;)
<Chodded> no lol
<bosco> Nembutal,  the name like breezy badger
<Nembutal> OSX uses Aqua
<chuckyp> Nembutal, possible delay though
<Nembutal> gnome just imitates the OSX look a bit
<Nembutal> bosco, yes, that's dapper drake
<bradd_> Oh..I thought I saw something in osx about gnome
<bosco> Nembutal,  thank you
<bdash__> Is it possible to have gnome remember windows locations on the screen or is it programme specific?
<volCOM_b0i> you can run it on osx. Because it is unix based
<bosco> Nameeater, can i ubdate without loosing all of my stuff i have already
<cilynx> bradd_: you can run gnome under X11 under OSX, but that's an advanced configuration, by no means the default setup
<Nameeater> bosco: I have no idea, but hello! :)
<bradd_> yah... I haven't fucked w/ the mac like that... I dont plan to
<Chodded> Is there anyway to resize a ext3 partition?
<bosco> Nameeater, hello
<bradd_> well... b/c it costs $$$
<Nembutal> bradd_, anyway, I wouldn't use gnome on OSX anyway :)
<bradd_> yah
<bosco> Nameeater,  i run a computer bussiness and i just got 500 coppies to distribute for free with pc repairs
<Nembutal> gnome tries to look quite a bit like OSX in terms of using
<cilynx> Chodded: look into gParted
<Chodded> Well qtparted should be able to
<Nembutal> I love the way gnome interacts with the user
<Chodded> But it's my root partition
<Nembutal> compeltly functional-oriented
<Chodded> So I think that may be why I can't resize it
<cilynx> Chodded: get a live cd.  The Ubuntu live cd has gParted on it, not sure about qtparted
<frank23> Chodded: maybe if you run the live cd,
<Chodded> hmm
<volCOM_b0i> is there an e17  repo for breezy?
<Chodded> Is it safe to do such a thing though?
<Nameeater> bosco: thats a real bastard considering the latest security risk :/
<Chodded> I've put ALOT of work into my system so I don't won't to start over
<bosco> Nameeater,  i know
<cilynx> Chodded: I have done it to no ill effect.  It should work with no problem.  As always, YMMV
<Nameeater> bosco: do you have a rifle + disc launcher? ^^
<bosco> Name yes i do
<Chodded> cilynx, alright
<chuckyp> Nameeater, it will auto update
<bosco> Nameeater,  yes i do
<volCOM_b0i> Anyone know of an e17 repo for breezy?
<Nameeater> that could be some good fun ;)
<Chodded> Speaking of Aqua, is it possible to port Aqua to Linux?
<FlannelKing> Chodded: it currently runs on BSD, so, technically.
<Chodded> Well ya
<Nameeater> chuckyp: synaptic auto updates the flaw or does it require user interaction?
<Chodded> Darwin is BSD
<FlannelKing> Nameeater: it updates it
<GTroy> should I go to ubuntu-offtopic to ask about a good video card?
<Nameeater> with no interaction what so ever?
<FlannelKing> Nameeater: if they install, then update, they're good.
<jetscreamer> think nvidia
<GTroy> jetscreamer: under 75?
<V4Vendetta> what package is libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?
<jetscreamer> and do research first
<Nameeater> yes but your talking potenially morons here who wont care what the flashing icon is
<volCOM_b0i> GTroy, I would get an Nvidia over ATI card if your wanting to run linux.
<FlannelKing> Nameeater: it doesn't flash ;) but yeah, no interaction if they update.
<nate_> GTroy, go nvidia....
<jetscreamer> GTroy: yeah you can find something for that... fx6200 maybe.. fx5500 for sure
<GTroy> jetscreamer: cool
<FlannelKing> actually, doesn't the installer check for new packages?
<cilynx> GTroy: I have an fx5500 (which as JS said, you can get on the cheap) and I am very happy with it for normal use and 3d acceleration
<bosco> hey how do i register in the linux room
<floppyears> hi
<GTroy> I want to use xgl and compiz, and.......second life and Wow
<floppyears> how can I mount and unmount an usb thumbdrive?
<GTroy> I know.....tall order
<Chodded> bosco /msg nickserv register passwordhere
<V4Vendetta> security.ubuntu.com is down isn't it
<frank23> GTroy: I don't know where the price for fx5900 is now but it works great
<nate_> GTroy, lol, you might want to spend more on a gfx card then
<knoppix> hello.  my breezy badger indigested on gnome-baker and now the root mounts ro because of the errors=remount-ro entry in fstab.  can't boot because too many errors because files are read only.  what should I do ?
<Chodded> V4Vendetta, it was but it appears to be back up
<cilynx> GTroy: xgl/compiz is smooth as silk, as is Unreal Tourny...that's my experience
<V4Vendetta> Chodded, :-d
<bosco> Chodded, so i type in my nick serv and what
<bosco> my pass
<GTroy> cilynx: what do you uses?
<Chodded> bosco just do that command that i wrote
<Chodded> bosco /msg nickserv register passwordhere
<cilynx> GTroy: nVidia fx5500
<nate_> GTroy, do you have PCI xpress?
<GTroy> sorry about the repeat
<MCskill-it> I hope that dapper includes the latest network-manager ( version6.1 ) when it's released
<bosco> Chodded, thankyou
<Chodded> no prob
<GTroy> no...crap I've only got a agp 4x
<frank23> will it be easy to setup wpa in dapper?
<Nembutal> frank23, quite
<Nembutal> frank23, there's a graphical tool
<Nembutal> ndisgtk
<Chodded> bosco, and when you disconnect and come back on freenode and want to log back in as a registered user type /msg nickserv identify passwordhere
<Nembutal> if you need ndiswrapper
<nate_> GTroy, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814190010
<Nembutal> if not, network-admin
<GTroy> nate_: thanks, I love newegg
<kethinov> hi all, i just install xgl and compiz from universe and they work great. but is there anyway to get a respectable nvidia twinview setup under this?
<cilynx> knoppix: boot a live cd.  fsck your root partition of the actual system.  boot back into your real system
<frank23> Nembutal: does network-admin work well in breezy? I never tried it
<MCskill-it> kethinov: what guide did you follow?
<FlannelKing> cilynx: something tells me he's on a liveCD right now ;)
<MCskill-it> to setup xgl
<bradd_> does Linux understand ISO files??? like, will it burn them for me or do I have to get a program for it?
<Chodded> yes
<kethinov> MCskill-it, just apt-get installed all the stuff
<V4Vendetta> bradd_, it will burn them
<cilynx> FlannelKing: good point =)
<bradd_> sweet
<Nembutal> frank23, of course
<Nembutal> :)
<nate_> GTroy, that one should run most of what you want
<Nembutal> frank23, you can configure the key for the wlan etc.
<GTroy> nate_: very cool, thanks
<Nembutal> as far as I rembmer
<MCskill-it> kethinov: did you have to make changes to your X.org files or gdm files?
<knoppix> cilynx ok I am live on knoppix.  what is the commandline. e2fsck ?
<Nembutal> I only have a non-wireless network card here
<ryoohki> i'm think i was just root-kitted via apt-get
<Nembutal> but I used it on my laptop
<kethinov> MCskill-it, i had to alter gdm to start the xgl server instead of xorg
<nate_> GTroy, and if you want to see the rest of the vid cards from $50-$75: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010380048+4026&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=48&Order=priced
<frank23> Nembutal: ok.  so it does both wep and wpa?
<Nembutal> mh, good  question
<Nembutal> I'm not sure
<frank23> Nembutal: right now in kde I can only setup wep
<Nembutal> I thought both
<MCskill-it> okay thanks
<Nembutal> but I might be wrong
<cilynx> knoppix: Assuming your root partition is ext3 (which I think is Ubuntu default) "fsck.ext3"
<Nembutal> don't quote me on that
<FlannelKing> ryoohki: why's that
<nate_> GTroy, you love me, I know
<GTroy> nate_: thanks, for now I'll look at the reviews of the 6200
<GTroy> hahaha
<ryoohki> su and login changed
<frantic> hello ubuntu friends
<bradd_> oh hey, I have 2 hdds.... Why can't the 2nd one be enabled when I try to in the disk util. in linux?
<ryoohki> on a kernel update that seemed to take forever to download
<bradd_> it's set up as a slave to the other hdd
<FlannelKing> ryoohki: official repositories?
<cilynx> bradd_: what's on said second hard drive?
<knoppix> cilynx ok, it is an ext3 filesystem Thanks, going to do.
<cilynx> knoppix: good luck
<bradd_> huh?
<ryoohki> i think it's probably due to there being more than vmlinuz in there also my root .bash_history was wiped out
<bradd_> what's on the other hdd?
<cilynx> bradd_: yeah, what's on the hard drive that you can't access.  What filesystem and such
<ryoohki> probably not the official repos - have to check
<bradd_> I think... another OS... it's another Ubuntu
<ryoohki> it was a new 2.6.12-10-powerpc
<schmirgo> does anone have ubuntu running un an ibook with internal airport(not airport extreme) and wpa? i have some probs with wpasupplicant
<bradd_> same file system
<cilynx> bradd_: hm...that should be easily automagically accessible...does it throw an error?
<bradd_> nope
<bradd_> I click enable and it doesn't to anything
<frantic> can someone just tell me why there's an amd64 ubuntu, and whether or not i'd want to use it with my pentium d 920.. i want 64bit if at all possible do i not
<cilynx> bradd_: gotta love that.  is the drive you can't get to listed in your /etc/fstab?
<nate_> bradd_, what disk util?
<bradd_> the one that comes with Linux....
<nate_> cilynx, oooh, good idea, it probably relies on that to automount
<bradd_> called "Disks"
<bradd_> lol
<cilynx> nate_: he's using the things under Admin in Gnome
<frank23> frantic: you will get a bit better performance with amd64 version of ubuntu. You will also have to deal with flash/codecs/commercial software/etc problems
<frantic> hmm
<nate_> cilynx, kk :D
<frank23> frantic: I suggest the i386 ubuntu to everyone. unless you like tinkering
<bradd_> could it be that one is an ata-150 and the other an ata-100?
<frantic> why is it labeled amd64
<frantic> ok
<nate_> bradd_, hrm, you'd think it would allow for that
<cilynx> bradd_: shouldn't matter at all.  I'm guessing your fstab doesn't have an entry for the other drive and that's why you can't mount (access) it.
<bradd_> and different speeds, cache and.... size
<chuckyp> frank23, runnin 686 on my p4
<bradd_> hmm
<frantic> seriously folks, i love ubuntu.  I could seriously use it all the time happily, except that i fancy myself a musician and i'd miss cubase
<bradd_> what's a fstab?
<schmirgo> does anyone have some experience with airport wlan and wpa encryption?
<nate_> bradd_, cat /etc/fstab and cat /etc/mtab and paste to pastebin
<Nembutal> frantic, have you tried Buzz? =)
<frantic> buzz?
<frank23> frantic: the amd64 version actually runs in 64 bit. the i386 version runs in 32bits. your processor can do both (I think, I don't know exactly which intel processors run 64bit code)
<Nembutal> buzz works with wine perfectly
<Nembutal> frantic, www.buzzmachines.com
<Nembutal> might not be the best to you
<Nembutal> but I love it
<Nembutal> :)
<Nembutal> but you are right
<cilynx> bradd_: /etc/fstab is the list of your filesystems and where they are mounted.  do what nate said and we'll go from there
<Nembutal> linux misses the best music software
<Nembutal> I wish there would be more compatible software
<ryoohki> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 18005526 Mar 13 02:06 linux-image-2.6.12-10-powerpc_2.6.12-10.30_powerpc.deb
<Chodded> !bootsplash
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Chodded
<Madpilot> !tell Nembutal about enter
<bradd_> grr, h/o
<ryoohki> in /var/cache/apt/archive
<frantic> i'm aiming to get a nice soundcard supported by alsa in my next computer
<Chodded> Is there a guide to changing the bootsplash?
<frantic> if i can find a program that supports vst instruments and midi, i think it'd be possible to switch
<mtopf> quit
<mtopf> peace
<eobanb> can anyone help me with xorg? i uninstalled all of the ubuntu-desktop packages and planned on replacing it all with xdm and fluxbox.  but for some reason i get to a text login on startup even though xdm is started by init.d.  can anyone help??
<frank23> Nembutal: frantic yeah linux still is missing specialised software.
<Slecx> with what option do I mount the floppy drive?
<cilynx> frantic: outdated, but: http://www.djcj.org/LAU/quicktoots/toots/vst-plugins/
<frantic> you should have just installed fluxbox without removing anything.  gdm allows you to select fluxbox when you log in
<nate_> eobanb, welcome back :D
<eobanb> thanks..any idea about getting x working?
<eobanb> if i do startx it brings up an error saying 'unable to start x session, no .xsession file found, aborting'
<nate_> frantic, he wants to get rid of the bulkiness of gdm and gnome.  hdd space is critical for him
<frantic> ah ok
<jetscreamer> GTroy: http://labs.anandtech.com/products.php?sfilter=324
<frantic> anyway, in regard to specialised software, i have no doubt it'll come someday
<Slecx> how do I mount the floppy
<eobanb> x does start, though.
<cilynx> Slecx: "mount /dev/fd0 /mnt" or some such
<floppyears> how can I mount and unmount an usb thumbdrive in ubuntu ?
<nbjayme> hello. is there a cross platform flash designer/development environment that works with ubuntu?
<frank23> frantic: yeah, I agree. as long as linux increases in popularity, eventually the OS wont be ignored by commercial software vendors
<g0dchild> I am getting this 'libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate' - so how do i find the correct name for the package?
<nate_> eobanb, i dunno, i don't have a .xsession file either
<cilynx> floppyears: if you have gnome-volume-manager installed, it should just work
<eobanb> maybe i'll try installing gdm..
<nate_> frank23, yeah, there needs to be the demand for it
<carny> how do i get the latest kernel modules?
<Slecx> okay, will a dd command automatically format the floppy when copying a new image there?
<floppyears> cilynx: but I use kde :(
<cilynx> g0dchild: libdvdcss2 is official illegal software for most people.  You might find the information in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples most valuable
<jetscreamer> g0dchild: it's in that other repository... i forget the name...
<jetscreamer> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jetscreamer> but many ppl know the name here
<g0dchild> ah, ok then. :)
<jetscreamer> Slecx: if the image you write is formatted :)
<jetscreamer> it will overwrite whatever is on the floppy and replace it with the image you have
<carny> !kernel
<jetscreamer> at a low level
<carny> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<cilynx> floppyears: um...KDE is totally not my forte... any other takers?     command line wise it's generally "mount /dev/sda /mnt" or "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" or some such
<carny> !kernel-source
<ubotu> carny: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ge_gef> naa c mj_f?
<floppyears> cilynx: thanks
<frantic> i know noone who does not find vista repulsive
<jetscreamer> it's not done
<larry> lol just installing vista to have a look funny enough
<carny> cilynx how do i get the kernel source and so forth?
<jetscreamer> ah
<frantic> linux has (apparently) reached the point where it's the most user friendly OS
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<jetscreamer> same place
<liable> !kernel-source is if you need to install the kernel source for your running kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<ubotu> okay, liable
<g0dchild> umm...is there anyone who can give me some thoughts on how to best update packages- problem is down here in the maldives, the download speed is about 10kbps max-
<volCOM_b0i> How can I set an application to skip the taskbar in Gnome?
<ge_gef> helo everybody
<A10n> hey guys
<Chodded> Anyone know how to install new bootsplashes?
<jetscreamer> not linux-headers ?
<cilynx> carny: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15  (or whatever version you want)
<g0dchild> its not hard to see why most people wont switch or use open source even if it is benficial
<A10n> when i try to do apt-get update i get a warning about packages that can't be authenticated.
<frantic> the point is, i see microsoft losing some of it's share within a few years, and a good share of that is bound to go to linux, probably moreso os x though
<A10n> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<A10n>   cpio discover1-data libdiscover1 discover1 hdparm jackd libjack0.80.0-0 libgdk-pixbuf2 liblircclient0 libsnmp-base nvidia-settings python2.4-osd libssl0.9.6
<carny> says it cant find the pakage??
<nate_> eobanb, hey
<eobanb> nate_, what's up
<nate_> eobanb, echo "exec /usr/bin/fluxbox" > ~/.xsession
<A10n> any advice? is my apt sources un trusted?
<jetscreamer> A10n: long as you trust the source, it's ok. you'll need a gpg key for the server to fix that
<nate_> eobanb, then start it up
<cilynx> g0dchild: do you updates overnight?  I have administered boxen that did slow updates every night due to bandwidth issues.
<jetscreamer> A10n: but you can install the programs, it will work
<A10n> yes i know but don't know if i trust them. let me check my sources really quick
<volCOM_b0i> How can I set an application to skip the taskbar in Gnome?
<nate_> eobanb, you might need to kill any x servers that already started (killall -9 X)
<cilynx> carny: breezy may be 2.6.12, i'm not sure.  keep walking down versions till you get a hit
<frank23> g0dchild: I don't know. I always wonder why, if a change to a package is small, you still have to download all of it again. I have a high speed connection  so it's ok but if you have a slow connection....
<nate_> volCOM_b0i, skip it?
<A10n> i had everything with ubuntu.com and one line that had debian
<volCOM_b0i> Not show in the taskbar.
<eobanb> nate_, hold on, i already started installing gdm again
<volCOM_b0i> Like open a terminal, but not show on the taskbar
<zekafredoo> nate_ eobanb, you might need to kill any x servers that already started (
<g0dchild> cilynx, - no i do it at daytime- i am trying to start up a small computer tuition class- nothing big- but am trying to use as much as edubuntu i can
<nate_> volCOM_b0i, I've only been able to do it through specific applications
<A10n> jetscreamer, I guess having a line that said debian.com is a mistake huh?
<zekafredoo>  who can m aider.savoir how one makes to change pyvoice to know which uses gyach
<volCOM_b0i> I want to put a terminal on my desktop background, any suggestions on terminals?
<jetscreamer> A10n: ahhh....
<nate_> volCOM_b0i, and we're talking gnome, which is, by the developer's own admission, less configurable
<frank23> zekafredoo: il y a #ubuntu-fr en francais
<g0dchild> frank23, - no, its not that I want the small changes updates- just more functionality corresponding alternatives for windows-based software-
<jetscreamer> A10n: no don't mix debian and ubuntu sources
<A10n> okay i thought it would be okay. I wonder whyi put it there in the first place...
<cilynx> g0dchild: are you trying to demonstrate the update proces or are you just trying to get the updates done?  I believe the update manager has the option to download updates as they become available.  If you enable that, it will download in the background as it goes and not have to do it all at once.
<liable> !no kernel-source is if you need to install the kernel source for your running kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r), more than likely though, all you need is to install the kernel headers for your running kernel. (if you need to compile a module) sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ubotu> okay, liable
<frank23> g0dchild: there is already alot available but it takes time
<volCOM_b0i> Yes, i do it in KDE, but KDE hogs my resources, so trying to in gnome...
<A10n> jetscreamer, is there a way to check if i installed anythign from the debian repository?
<chuckyp> liable, or linux-headers-`uname -r`
<frantic> anyway, i gotta go to bed.  i don't know if you guys are affiliated with ubuntu in any official capacity... but y'all are doing a fantastic job either way
<frantic> gnight
<knoppix> cilynx:  umount fails.  how do I unbusy a file system so I can fsck it, safely ?
<zekafredoo> qui peut m aider.savoir comment on fait pour changer pyvoice savoir qui utilise gyach
<liable> chuckyp: the way i typed it works too.
<A10n> looks like you guys put out a new kernel
<nooneelse> Hi all
<cilynx> knoppix: Make sure your current working directory is not on the filesystem that you need to unmount and umount should work.
<bradd_> is there a way i can get my Nvidia setting up???
<g0dchild> frank23, - yeah, but there seems to be no better solution than this- atleast its going to be a one-off thingy
<nate_> so anyone know of any docs that explain what is going on behind the scenes in the ubuntu install?
<nooneelse> I'm trying to install sun-j2re1.5 but it says that theres no candidate to install
<frank23> zekafredoo: va a #ubuntu-fr pour discuter en francais
<jetscreamer> A10n: yes, but i don't know how exactly. (you don't know?) one way would be to comment out the debian line, use a front end like (gasp) dselect or aptitude synaptic and see what winds up 'orphaned'... that's not the exact term, but you can tell the orphan state when you see it.
<chuckyp> nate_, what are yout rying to do?
<jetscreamer> then just uninstall those
<nate_> bradd_, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<g0dchild> only problem is, once i copy the archives directory and apt settings from /etc to offline machines, some of them takes a lotta time to download- many packages could only be installed manually.
<chuckyp> nate_, you could do an expert install and then see for your self what it is doing.
<jetscreamer> unless you did an upgrade :(
<g0dchild> ..i mean using dpkg-....most of the time, synaptic would try to download the gpg keys and all
<cilynx> bradd_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<A10n> jetscreamer, okay :/ i think i messed around with installing flash for mozilla firefox but its not that big of a deal
<A10n> thanks for all the help!
<zekafredoo> * nooneelse (n=nooneels@unaffiliated/nooneelse) a rejoint #ubuntu
<nate_> chuckyp, no, i mean what is actually going on, preseed directives being used at whatever points, virtual directories being used, etc
<A10n> time for bed, goodnight all
<intelikey> what is the command to set the users shell ?
<zekafredoo>  who can m aider.savoir how one makes to change pyvoice to know which uses gyach
<knoppix> cilynx  OK  I think knoppix has done a union with the root on the hard drive.  any suggestions ?
<frank23> g0dchild: are you downloading the packages once and updating several machines?
<nate_> chuckyp, i need to understand it to customize it for a specific use and to troubleshoot the inevitable breakage that will occur
<cilynx> g0dchild: do i understand your setup?  You have a low bandwidth internet connection.  You download updates to one machine.  You then copy the updates to the other machines to save band on your outside connection.
<zekafredoo>  who can m aider.savoir how one makes to change pyvoice to know which uses gyach
<chuckyp> intelikey, what do you mean?
<cilynx> g0dchild:  if that is the case, look into apt-proxy or my own solution of abusing your debcache over ssh: http://www.wolfteck.com/debcache/
<ge_gef> hello
<nate_> intelikey, usermod
<nate_> intelikey, man usermod
<volCOM_b0i> Anyone know of any terminals that can Skip the taskbar in Gnome?
<intelikey> nate_ can't man it i hosed man....
<nate_> intelikey, what's the path to the shell youw ant to use?
<zekafredoo>  who can m aider.savoir how one makes to change pyvoice to know which uses gyach
<cilynx> knoppix: i figure knoppix puts your real root system somewhere, I'm just not sure where
<frank23> zekafredoo: tape  /join #ubuntu-fr  pour parler en francais
<chuckyp> intelikey, what do you want to do?  just change you shell?
<intelikey>  /bin/bash
<chuckyp> intelikey, you can cat /etc/shells for a list
<knoppix> cilynx thanks.  I' goo poke around.
<nate_> intelikey, usermod -s /bin/bash username
<intelikey> k thanks nate_
<g0dchild> frank23, - yeah, i have some friends at a local ISP- so I use their network to download the archives to a PC on which ubuntu is installed- next, i take 'em back home and try to install those packages on all the machines there.
<nate_> intelikey, np
<cilynx> knoppix: "df" is your friend
<heatxsink_> anyone in here have problems getting their iPod to mount proper over Firewire?
<nate_> g0dchild, ummm, so you want to set up your own local mirror then?
<eobanb> heatxsink, i've been able to do it.  try just having it plugged in when you're starting up.
<jetscreamer> g0dchild: you could just d/l a dvd and use it for a source.. even network it out
<eobanb> and it should get added to your /etc/fstab
<eobanb> and then automount
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Is there a way to watch an ongoing process (right now, I am doing dist-upgrade on Breezy) in one terminal from another?
<nate_> eobanb, any luck on the .xsession or whatever?
<cilynx> Nunquam_Fidelis: You want to see the same thing on both terminals?
<nate_> Nunquam_Fidelis, best way is to use 'screen'
<ufo> why the sudo thing its even unsecure thing
<nate_> Nunquam_Fidelis, then you can re-attach the screen to see the progress then detatch it
<eobanb> nate_, apt-get installing gdm seemed to do the trick.
<g0dchild> nate_, I suppose. would be more efficient- so where do I have to read up on setting up a local mirror that'll serve packages to the hosts on a LAN?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> cilynx: I started the process on the desktop, but want to watch it on my laptop via SSH.
<chuckyp> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<nate_> eobanb, ooh, good :)
<ufo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/34606
<eobanb> nate_, it leaves me with a few gnome libraries, but ehh
<eobanb> i dont care TOO much.
<cilynx> Nunquam_Fidelis: as nate said, the "screen" program is the way to go
<eobanb> it's only like 8 MB of gnome stuff (compared to like 150 before)
<nate_> g0dchild, check out wiki.ubuntu.com
<nmsa> hello
<nate_> Nunquam_Fidelis, I've used screen extensively in gentoo with emerge, which may take days depending on the machine, so i can check the progress
<ge_gef> hi
<heatxsink> eobanb:  thanks
<nate_> eobanb, good to hear :D
<ge_gef> hows life
<nmsa> I need to use pptp, but I can't find out a way to config the vpn
<cilynx> g0dchild: it may be simpler to simply reuse your debcache instead of doing a real mirror
<eobanb> nmsa, you might try using the IU USSG's script
<hacker_>   - .
<eobanb> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/index4676.html?option=displaypage&Itemid=82&op=page&SubMenu=
<Nunquam_Fidelis> nate_: Ok, so how do I use screen via SSH?
<eobanb> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Hmmmm> hi anyone use remind?
<nmsa> eobanb: ok, where can I find it ?
<nate_> Nunquam_Fidelis, read the man page on screen first, then come back and ask, it explains most of it.  if you have questions about the man page, i can help
<nate_> g0dchild, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78801.html
<cilynx> Nunquam_Fidelis: quick and dirty -- on the desktop, before running the command you want to later watch, run "screen".  You will get dropped back to a terminal where you can run whatever.  On your laptop, log into the desktop and run "screen -dr".  This will detach the screen from the desktop and reattach to your current ssh session
<nmsa> eobanb: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/ 'thnx I'll take a look
<nate_> g0dchild, I think basically you'll want the debmirror program
<cilynx> Nunquam_Fidelis: there are a lot more neat features to "screen", but that should get you started
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Dapper Drake Flight 5 is out: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Update your system using your favorite apt tool for the visible user password fix | 6-weeks-delay meetings today at 9:00 and 18:00 UTC
<intelikey> ufo  hehhe yeah but look how much safer it is to use a default setup of sudo than setting a root passwd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Auckland_Pig> i need help with Vino or VNC can any one help please
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu tell me about vino
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu tell me about vnc
<nate_> !vnc
<ubotu> I guess vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<g0dchild> nate, thanks. am looking it up.
<Auckland_Pig> thanks nate
<nate_> g0dchild, kk :D
<nate_> Auckland_Pig, np
<ge_gef> hello
<Nunquam_Fidelis> cilynx and nate_ , thank you both for the help.
<cilynx> Nunquam_Fidelis: np
<nate_> g0dchild, I plan on using that for a project soon, so if you need help with it later this week, i'd be glad to help
<heatxsink> eobanb:  that rebooting thing didn't work
<heatxsink> doh
<nate_> Nunquam_Fidelis, come back if you need help
<nate_> heatxsink, what device in /dev handles firewire?
<intelikey> E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code
<elkbuntu> how long till meetings now, seveas?
<heatxsink> nate_:  no idea
<heatxsink> nate_:  how could I figure that out?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, 1h25m
<nate_> heatxsink, no idea to tell you the truth
<nate_> intelikey, is apt or dpkg being used by another program?
<Frogzoo> nate_: /dev/sdX apparently - emulates scsi
<Auckland_Pig> anyone here using vncviewer to a vncserver thats behind a firewall?
<nate_> Frogzoo, thanks
<nate_> heatxsink, dmesg | grep /dev/sd
<intelikey> nate_ it was apt but i got it.    thanks anyway.   and no need explaining that one. you'll never see it again from the same cause.
<heatxsink> nate_:  nothing
<heatxsink> nate_:  any idea on the module name for scsi?
<nate_> heatxsink, unplug your ipod
<nate_> heatxsink, then plug it in
<heatxsink> unpluged
<OmegaAlpha> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<heatxsink> pluged in
<nate_> then dmesg | tail
<nate_> then paste that in pastebin
<intelikey> it seems that /bin/sh can not be a shell warper  or apt wont work.
<nate_> intelikey, ?
<nate_> intelikey, /bin/sh is the shellscript interpreter, right?
<intelikey> no it's a symlink
<intelikey> to bash
<nate_> to /bin/bash??
<nate_> ahh
<nate_> and it doesn't like the symlink
<nate_> see, learn something new every day
<solid_liq> anyone know of an app I can use to fill in a form that's in pdf format?
<intelikey> but if you make it a shell script that starts bash apt will fail.
<heatxsink_> nate_:  http://pastebin.ca/45599
<nate_> intelikey, ha
<intelikey> nate_ actually it likes the symlink, doesn't like a script.
<mcquaid> hello all, my gf4 card just died, and i had to resort to my old 3dfx voodoo3
<jackson> just installed ubuntu with default setup. How do l get or set the root password.
<nate_> heatxsink, nothing in dmesg reflects that you plugged something into the firewire port, that would definitely be cause for concern.
<intelikey> also man fails, if /bin/sh is a shell warper.  that fixed man too.
<Frogzoo> !tell jackson about sudo
<mcquaid> it seems to work so far except opengl mode. glxgears launches and it spins a few times then halts
<_0331_USMC> Anyone know when something will come out for the new intel-based mac's?  I just got a new intel dual-core mac mini :)
<nate_> heatxsink, has your firewire port ever worked before?  because I would suspect your hardware wasn't detected and configured properly
<heatxsink> nate_:  any ideas one how I can get to that point?
<mcquaid> anyone know much about 3dfx cards in xorg?
<Frogzoo> nate_: heatxsink: the fw is there: ohci1394: fw-host0: Waking dma ctx=0 ... processing is probably too slow
<heatxsink> nate_:  my firewire port worked back in Hoary
<Frogzoo> 1394 is firewire...
<heatxsink> hasn't since
<heatxsink> nate_:  I have a Sound Blaster Audigy with a Firewire Port on it
<ge_gef> joi
<nate_> Frogzoo, ahhh, i was looking for an sd device
<heatxsink_> could it be that I don't have any of the scsi stuff loaded as a module?
<nate_> heatxsink, it was detected properly, i'm sorry, i missed it
<mcquaid> how do i reconfigure xorg?
<heatxsink_> nate_:  doh.....
<nate_> heatxsink, i'm not familiar with troubleshooting much past this point
<heatxsink_> nate_:  cool thanks for your help
<nate_> mcquaid, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nate_> mcquaid, i think :D
<nate_> heatxsink, np man
<nate_> heatxsink, copy that line about being to slow and paste it into google
<heatxsink> cool
<MCskill-it> so does anyone know the lastest about dapper being delayed?
<Frogzoo> !tell mcquaid about xorg
<MCskill-it> It sounded it was going to happen
<Lotus-6> Hey, quick question if anyone can answer... I'm running ubuntu with GNOME, i was wondering if there were any way I could bind my Windows key to a command (want it to run a program whenever i hit it)
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<MCskill-it> oh
<Frogzoo> heh - no release date I see O_o
<MCskill-it> okay thanks
<lcore> How to change system clock time from UTC to local?
<lcore> * aka the win/linux time problem.
<squeaka1> hello
<MCskill-it> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<nate_> i heard they were considering a three-week delay
<nate_> but that was through some article off digg, so who knows
<MCskill-it> hmm
<nate_> google it yet?
<MCskill-it> nope
<intelikey> lcore the cli way would be to set the clock and change the symlink  /etc/localtime  to point to utc  then update the system i guess.
<Frogzoo> delay on dapper is 6 weeks (proposed): http://lwn.net/Articles/175272/
<lcore> intelikey: so it has nothing to do with /etc/adjtime ?
<intelikey> lcore iirc /etc/adjtime is for fixing drift  not timezone
<intelikey> but you may be able to set it and do the same thing..... i don't see how without changing the symlink tho
<Beleys> Bonjour
<nate_> heatxsink, ha, i found the spot in the source that throws that error
<heatxsink> nate_:  NICE
<heatxsink> nate_:  what is the error?
<nate_> ohci1394: fw-host0: Waking dma ctx=0 ... processing is probably too slow
<nate_> not sure why, to be honest
<nate_> could be something in the kernel even
<Frogzoo> beleys pour Ubuntu en Francais, allez #ubuntu-fr
<nate_> i'd google ipod on breezy
<lcore> intelikey: /etc/localtime is not s symbolic link it is a file. Can U redirect me to some man / web info?
<intelikey> it's a symlink here.
<intelikey> lcore there should be a dpkg-reconfigure <blah>   if you knew what the blah was
<god> #ubuntu-cn
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<pvd2006> I installed the required codecs to get all my files to work including video, audio, etc.. Then I installed the win32 to get some .wmv files to work and now my .mp3 files wont play anymore
<pvd2006> win32_codec
<nate_> heatxsink, another issue is that the error might have nothing to do with it not working
<linuxboyfriend> i have many users in my system and i wanna allow all of them to connect to internet (wvdial) but i dont wanna share my root password, how can i enable them to dial?
<god> help
<god> :help
<heatxsink> nate_:  hahahahah
<nate_> make a group that can dial and add the users and the device to that group
<heatxsink> nate_:  this is jjust pissing me off now
<heatxsink> seriously
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: try groups dialout & dip
<nate_> heatxsink, have you tried installing some ipod software and looking for it in that?  in might not behave the same in breezy
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: is this a command "groups dialout & dip"
<heatxsink> nate_:  even worse I'm in dapper
<heatxsink> haha
<nate_> heatxsink, oh, well, that just introduces even more possible issues
<heatxsink> GREAT!
<heatxsink> I'll just forget about it then
<heatxsink> let it slide
<nate_> heatxsink, you have to be willing to accept that a lot of stuff isn't going to be working yet
<teonilia> hallo
<heatxsink> nate_:  well i got almost everything working :-)
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: can you tell me that what will be my syntax of command?
<heatxsink> nate_:  but I understand
<nate_> heatxsink, although the developers may appreciate you telling them about this
<heatxsink> nate_:  this is acting the same stinking way it was acting when I was on breezy
<heatxsink> i will
<teonilia> hi wotyu name
<teonilia> iem deutach
<dispanser> linuxboyfriend: I believe he wants you to add every user to the "dialout" group
<dispanser> try system -> administration -> users and groups
<linuxboyfriend> dispanser: lemme check
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: 'sudo usermod -Gdip,dialout USERNAME'
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: or just 'sudo vi /etc/group'   ...
<nmsa> eobanb: fyi: http://quozl.us.netrek.org/ anyway I can't start my vpn connection, it looks after a ppp0 which I don't have
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: ok, done, thanks a lot
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: let me know if it works, pls
<intelikey> why would /usr/share/man/man8/ld.so.8.gz  be executable ?  that makes no sense.....
<carny> hey where is the kernel config file on ubuntu 5.10??
<pvd2006> ok I installed all the packages I needed to going by the ubuntu guide to installing codecs.  I had them all working then I installed the win32_codec to play certain .wmv files, no my mp3 files wont play
<pvd2006> I tried to reinstall it, but it didnt work
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: ok, i am going off line for 5 mins for that checking
<carny> anyone?
<intelikey> carny did ya look in /boot ?
<skrat> Hi there. can anybody help with installation problem? I am installing 5.10 from DVD.. after installing base system, and rebooting, the installer says "Configuring installer" or "Preparing installation", I don't know exactly, it's just a first screen after system startup.. and top says that apt-get is eating 99.9% CPU
<carny> ohh nice
<nate_> skrat, installing from DVD?
<skrat> but nothing happen then, do I need internet connection to install ubuntu from DVD?
<intelikey> been one there on every default linux i've ever messed with.  carny  :)
<skrat> nate_: yeah, from DVD
<nate_> skrat, what are your system specs?
<heatxsink_> nate_:  I modprobed sg
<heatxsink_> nate_:  and now when I unplug then plugin my ipod I get a SCSI subsystem initialized
<skrat> nate_: i686 (Centrino 1,4 GHz), 256 MB RAM, 60 GB HD, 6 GB linux partition, it's a notebook..
<aroticoz> Playing avi and other video files ? Codecs? Where do I get them? Thanks in advance
<Frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<intelikey> aroticoz also see vlc
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<aroticoz> thanks
<nate_> heatxsink, sweeeeet
<carny> thanx mate
<carny> hey a program im trying to install says it cant find it.. is there any default place programs usually look
<carny> or do i need to get the kernel source??
<nate_> skrat, was just thinking that it could have memory issues with installing from a DVD, what with having so many more packages and whatnot, but not with your setup....so nvm
<pvd2006> IF you do an apt-get install can it mess up previous packages you installed?
<intelikey> carny you got b-e installed ?
<nate_> pvd2006, how do you mean, mess up?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> from memory, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<skrat> nate_: so? do you have any idea how to solve this?
<nate_> skrat, no, sorry
<skrat> I just want the installer to continue
<carny> its saying: the kernel modules did not compile and in the log its says its because it cant find the kernel config file
<heatxsink_> nate_:  now I modprobe'd sbp2
<heatxsink_> sitll no scsi devices
<nate_> heatxsink, and the box exploded?
<heatxsink_> nope
<heatxsink_> not yet...
<pvd2006> nate_: well you see I installed all the codecs I needed through the synaptic and I got all my movie and mp3 files to work then I installed a win_32codec to play certain .wmv files and now I cant play any mp3 files.
<heatxsink_> still didn't mount the thing
<skrat> nate_: or any suggestion where can I found help?
<intelikey> kernel headers installed ?    kernel source ?   carny that error you give, not knowing what you are messing with doesn't tell me much ?
<pvd2006> I followed the ubuntu guide to install the codecs
<nate_> heatxsink, it may be that firewire scanning software is underdeveloped, as one of the results of searching your error indicated.  I didn't look to see how old it was.  You should hit up the developers though
<nate_> skrat, google?
<servjew> hello, i would like to send two different outputs to two video cards. one is agp, and is currently installed. the other is a PCI standard issue cirrus logig or something. specifically, id like to be able to send the Xorg output to the AGP and the console output to PCI video card. should i even be thinking about this kinda stuff ?
<heatxsink_> nate_:  k
<nate_> pvd2006, are you in the US?
<pvd2006> nate_ yes
<nate_> pvd2006, sorry, i don't support illegal activities
<carny> apparently
<chuckyp> servjew, hrm.. I dunno about splitting console output from x output
<pvd2006> what are you talking about nate_?
<pvd2006> illegal
<nate_> pvd2006, but i'm sure someone else here will
<pvd2006> what is illegal?
<carny> how do i install kernel source?
<nate_> pvd2006, those win32codecs and mp3 codecs are illegal
<chuckyp> nate_, depends were he lives
<Nembutal> illegal to copy
<Nembutal> you mean
<Nembutal> ?
<fek> moin
<nate_> ha
<Nembutal> or to use
<Nembutal> in the usa$
<squeaka2> goobay
<nate_> he is in the us
<nate_> that's why i asked
<Nembutal> I don't believe a codec is illegal just by existing :)
<Lorentz`> could someone explain to me how to edit global menu's in gnome2 on ubuntu breezy? we're trying out ubuntu to use on our desktop systems, but there doesn't seem to be an easy way to edit menu's for all users. i remember SuSE and RH having something like applications-all-users:/// in nautilus, but i can't seem to find em in ubuntu
<blady> ??
<nate_> well, i choose not to be involved, enough said
<Lorentz`> so is there a way to edit menu's globally, or will it be hacking into xml files?
<Nembutal> Lorentz`, alacarte editor
<intelikey> carny  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux   maybe  or search there...
<Lorentz`> alacarte?
<Nembutal> oh, for all users
<Lorentz`> ok, great... let me see
<Lorentz`> yeah, for all users :)
<pvd2006> Hmm what is the program like winamp but for linux?
<Lorentz`> xmms
<Lorentz`> beep
<pvd2006> thanks
<nate_> Lorentz`, there is a /usr/share directory for adding files for all users
<servjew> yeah, i was just thinking that its going to be an arduous if not impossible task. but as far as sticking a second video card in a free PCI slot, should i just try it and see what happens ? anything i should know ? or where should i be looking for info/help on WWW ?
<intelikey> carny synaptic should have a list of kernel/linux trees   or aptitude for that matter.
<Frogzoo> Lorentz`: must be something under /etc/gnome
<nate_> let me find more info
<carny> ok thanx :)
<bradd__> hey, How do I put files on a disk???
<bradd__> Like iso
<Lorentz`> true, there is, but since some other distro' s had easy accessible menu's within nautilus through gnome-vfs, i was wondering if ubuntu had something like that
<Frogzoo> bradd__: k3b is very nice
<Lorentz`> and since sometimes apps need to be added by people without any real knowledge of editing system files...
<Frogzoo> bradd__: but you can just right click & iso & select write to disk
<nate_> Lorentz`, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2522492
<nate_> Lorentz`, an example of adding it for all users
<intelikey> bradd__ gnome-backer ?
<bradd__> I did, there is no ISO thing
<intelikey> xcdroast ?
<nate_> Lorentz`, no app for it, but quite easy
<intelikey> cdrecord ?
<Lorentz`> aah
<Lorentz`> ok
<MrDez> is craigslist down for you folks?
<Lorentz`> ehm
<ABCD> I cannot get vncserver to work - I can get it to show the crosshatch pattern, but no actual GUI loads
<Lorentz`> that's " How can I browse files and folders as root user in Nautilus  ?"
<bradd__> I got the 1st SUSE CD.... it came in a tar.gz
<pvd2006> there we go
<pvd2006> I just have to use xmms for mp3s
<bradd__> OH NEVER MIND
<pvd2006> and the other ones for everything else
<pvd2006> hehe
<nate_> Lorentz`, it adds it into the menu
<Lorentz`> ah ok :)
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: hi
<Frogzoo> how'd you do?
<Lorentz`> sorry, didn't have coffee yet ;)
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: yes, my other user is able to dial but he can not edit /etc/wvdial.conf
<nate_> Lorentz`, under Application->System, hence the Categories=Application;System;
<Lorentz`> true, true
<Lorentz`> thanks :)
<zanth> good day, after having been away from my comp for a little while I booted it up and to my dismay, I can't get gnome nor kde to load, not sure why this happened at all it worked fine when I shut down
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: adding the user in dialout didn't work, then i edited sudoers
<zanth> I'm presently in failsafe mode
<nate_> linuxboy, change the group rights to /etc/wvdial.conf to allow writing and change the group to whatever the dialer group is
<bradd__> ok, so I go the .iso and opened it.... it came up in a new window... what do I do now?
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: what's wvdial.conf ? (maybe just chgrp to dialout...)
<nate_> zanth, install updates before shutdown?
<Frogzoo> bradd__: right click
<zanth> oh
<zanth> yes I did do that :)
<bradd__> on what?
<nate_> zanth, so it's likely one of them caused it
<Frogzoo> bradd__: on the iso
<ABCD> I cannot get vncserver to work - I can get it to show the crosshatch pattern, but no actual GUI loads
<intelikey> zanth rm /home/<user>/.*auth*    then reboot.
<nate_> zanth, but in the meantime look at the X logs to see why it isn't starting
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: i am using wvdial to dialout
<bradd__> OH
<bradd__> thanks
<bradd__> I was doing it wrong
<nate_> zanth, or do what intelikey said
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: do you mean that primary group should be dialout?
<ndlovu> I want to use hdparm to streamline my system, any ideas how to figure out what are the correct settings to pass for my hard drive?
<zanth> intelikey I will give that a shot
<zanth> nate I'll do that
<nate_> ndlovu, if you find out, tell me
<ndlovu> nate_ will do
<zanth> I'll check it out before I kill the file
<LS|-away-> why does "sudo nautilus" work but "gksudo nautilus" did not?
<nate_> ndlovu, only way i figured it out was by changing settings and running: hdparm -tT
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: no, not necessary at all
<nate_> ndlovu, and just keeping whichever ones were fastest
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: my other user is not able to edit /etc/wvdial.conf, this file stores the username and password and dialup number
<zanth> brb
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: why does anyone else need to edit wvdial.conf - just set & forget
<intelikey> LS|-away- "sudo nautilus" will hose your .Xauthority file and you'll be like zanth looking for a way to get x to start without failsafe mode....
<btn> Has anyone here installed MuPad 3.2 succesfuly?
<ndlovu> nate_, thanks for the suggestion... I'm hoping I can find out more directly, but it is a good backup strategy
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: because here in my country there is a card system and everyone has his own card to use user and password and dialup
<nate_> ndlovu, might want to check out sourceforge or freshmeat, this sounds like a common request
<Zanth> that worked :)
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: user specific settings can go in ~/.wvdialrc
<Zanth> so what is the .*auth* file and what does it do?
<ndlovu> thanks nate_ I'm trolling through the ubuntuforums at the moment but still no direct answers
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: there is no file with this name
<purpleide1> does some know how to "apt-cdrom add" an ubuntu .iso image that i downloaded (eg: flight 5) without burning it to a real disk. i tried mounting it with -o loop and i'm not sure how to get apt-cdrom to pick that up.
<btn> I installed MuPad 3.2 with dpkg -i "xyz" and that worked, but if I run the command mupad i get a lib error..
<nate_> ndlovu, just turned up this in the repos: blktool
<Mantice> How come when I click System --> then About Ubuntu it says  Cannot launch entry
<Mantice> Details: Failed to execute child process "yelp" (No such file or directory)
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: not yet there isn't but wvdial looks for it
<nate_> ndlovu, not as specific as hdparm and might offer some better config tools
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: wait
<intelikey> Frogzoo and linuxboyfriend maybe let each user run  wvdialconf .wvdialrc  thus setting up the local user .wvdialrc so they can all have custom settings and privet info...
<Frogzoo> intelikey: I agree
<nate_> purpleide1, try file:///path/to/iso/mount
<nate_> purpleide1, in the sources.list
<Zanth> intelikey: what is the *auth* file that I deleted?
<Bmoney> how can I make xbindkeys start automaticly?
<intelikey> could even make a master copy with the personal info as "#put your info here"   and put it in /etc/skel/
<Bmoney> when Linux boots
<GnarusLeo> Do you  have like daemon tools for linux? So I can mount an .iso so it will appear as a cdrom?
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: intelikey: should i give write permission of wvdial.conf to my other user
<intelikey> Zanth two of them probably  .Xauthority  and .Iceauthority    lock files of a sort zanth.
<ABCD> nevermind...
<purpleide1> nate_: so:
<purpleide1> in sources.list:
<purpleide1> deb file:[/home/name/file.iso]  ?? or what?
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: no - as intelikey suggests 'chgrp dialout /usr/bin/wvdialconf'
<Zanth> intelikey: thanks
<nate_> purpleide1, no
<intelikey> youre welcome.
<Chodder> !xfishtank
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Chodder
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: scratch that - not necessary
<nate_> purpleide1, deb file:///path/to/iso/mount/ breezy main restricted
<Frogzoo> linuxboyfriend: just 'wvdialconf ~/.wvdialrc'  should do
<nate_> purpleide1, why even use the cdrom anyways, do you have constant network access?
<intelikey> <linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: intelikey: should i give write permission of wvdial.conf to my other user <--- could remove it if you are letting them make their own  .wvdialrc files.
<pvd2006> whats the best package to use to run windows programs through linux?
<GigaClon> wine
<nate_> pvd2006, best free one is wine
<nate_> pvd2006, but there are arguably better ones that cost $$$
<pvd2006> like VMware?
<purpleide1> nate_: but that has to be a mounted dir from a mount -o loop right? i can't just plug a pointer to a .iso file?
<purpleide1> i do, but for the flight5 files i was having trouble finding a correct repo that has them
<nate_> pvd2006, that and CrossOverOffice and Cedega
<purpleide1> unless you have a suggestion for that which is appreciated
<Frogzoo> intelikey: you need wvdial.conf to set modem initialisation, leave dial strings to .wvdialrc
<nate_> purpleide1, correct
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: intelikey plz give me some time
<btn> I can't find scilab with an apt-cache search yet it is supposedly in multiverse, any reason?
<intelikey> linuxboyfriend i use wvdial.   and i don't have a global config at all.   only the local .wvdialrc.
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: intelikey beb
<nate_> purpleide1, i just know that i comment out my cdrom and haven't needed to use the cdrom yet.  what is flight5?
<intelikey> Frogzoo see above ^
<linuxboyfriend> brb
<purpleide1> nate_: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<fla|office> ?
<nate_> purpleide1, ahh, i'm sorry i have only used up to breezy
<ABCD> how can I get vncserver to actually start gnome - it doesn't appear to be working, currently
<Nembutal> ABCD, just use vino ?
<intelikey> Frogzoo also the /etc/ppp/*secrets  files are removed here to add a bit of privicy
<nate_> purpleide1, your only option i can see is to automount the iso on boot and have apt point to the mountpoint
<Nembutal> ABCD, vino is the vncserver for gnome$
<ABCD> ah, ok
<purpleide1> nate_: no worries, i've been going with dapper, because i've got new new hardware, and it's a laptop on top of it. needed something newer. pretty stable so far
<Nembutal> it's in Preferences/remote desktop
<GnarusLeo> Do you  have like daemon tools for linux? So I can mount an .iso so it will appear as a cdrom?
<Nembutal> I mean, Gnome-Menu->System->Preferences-> Remote Desktop
<Nembutal> or something alike
<nate_> purpleide1, you might need to point apt to a directory within the iso, btw
<Nembutal> GnarusLeo, you can mount the iso
<Nembutal> with mount
<Nembutal> it can handle iso9660 files
<GnarusLeo> Nembutal, or really? How do I?
<intelikey> mount -o loop file.iso mountpoint
<Nembutal> yep
<GnarusLeo> intelikey, sweet, thanks alot
<ABCD> Nembutal: I'm working on a "machine" that has no display driver - ergo, no gdm - how do I get to it from the command line?
<nate_> mount -o loop -t iso9660 <source iso> <target dir>
<Nembutal> ABCD, oh
<nate_> or leave off the t if it will take it
<Nembutal> ABCD, you want a vnc to a commandlien?
<purpleide1> nate_: yup, hang on a sec, just seeing if the file: directive works
<Nembutal> mh, is that even possible?
<intelikey> -t is not needed for iso9660   but not a bad idea.
<Nembutal> yep
<Nembutal> it will recognize it automatically
<Nembutal> usually
<mcquaid> hello, my gf4 card died and i have to use this old voodoo3 for the time being
<nate_> purpleide1, i'd be surprised if it didn't
<mcquaid> it's working except for opengl
<mcquaid> i installed libglide3 and ran ldconfig but not sure if it's still using libglide2 which was already installed
<mcquaid> glxgears runs for a couple of secs and then seems to lock
<ABCD> no, I have ubuntu-desktop installed, but I don't have a display driver on that machine - I want to use VNC to get a display phyically on this machine, but logically on that one, if that makes sence
<mcquaid> and glxinfo states i don't have hardware accel
<intelikey> tightvnc to console..... not ssh ?
<intelikey> oh yeah....  sorry.... i caught up now.
<aside> ?
<aside> first try:)
<ABCD> I just need to be able to start a VNC server (that works) from the command line - the VNC client is on another "machine"
<intelikey> i think i'll uncover a box and pull the hd out of it.......
<FlannelKing> intelikey: just rip it out!
<intelikey> :)
<FlannelKing> the still beating HD, ripped out of the case, with your bare hands.
<aside> wow
<FlannelKing> then you could eat it!
<intelikey> my teeth are not that good.
<FlannelKing> dentures are the answer.
<aside> mine is ok
<aside> hah
<Frogzoo> is it possible to proxy gaim through the corporate firewall via http if port 6667 is blocked? is proxying irc via port 80 possible, for instance?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: stay away from aerated drinks
<purpleide1> nate_: the flight cd is mounted at /mnt/iso and i put deb file:/mnt/iso/ dapper main restricted
<purpleide1> in sources.list... currently not sure it's working, still playing around
<intelikey> aerated ?    carbonated ?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: the same
* intelikey set's his coke down to answer
<intelikey> ok will do
<Frogzoo> lol
* intelikey picks his coke back up
<nate_> purpleide1, file:///
<nate_> purpleide1, not file:/
<Zanth> how difficult is it to change the overall look of the desktop when running gnome?  I guess, how do I install a theme?
<nate_> purpleide1, it's file://, like http://, then /mnt/iso, making it file:///mnt/iso
<nate_> Zanth, download the tarball and install it from the theme manager
<nate_> Zanth, check out www.gnome-look.org
<ABCD> to ask my question again, how do I run a VNC server from a command line
<ABCD> ?
<Zanth> thanks nate
<intelikey> using the local ip  file://
<Zanth> do I look for the GDM themes?
<lolziac> i got a problem installing gnome, or when i do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i get the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10207
<Zanth> or gtk2.x?
<nate_> Zanth, ummm, i think it's listed on the left
<nate_> Zanth, on that site
<purpleide1> nate_: i don't know if that changed it... it says something in man sources.list but it's not working 100% (scroll to the file: example)
<lolziac> its not only gnome, i cant install kynaptic or synaptic
<intelikey> you can browse your system in ff  or  lynx  or w3b   with file://
<nate_> purpleide1, did you try file://?
<trucmuch> hello
<nate_> purpleide1, oh, right
<nate_> purpleide1, you need to put /mnt/iso/pool i think
<purpleide1> nate: pool?
<nate_> purpleide1, it's the directory all the packages are in on the cd
<purpleide1> oh yes, i see. really pool. i'll try
<nate_> so literally: file:///mnt/iso/pool/
<Mman> can anyone help me..i got a problem on how to share files from other computers in a network
<Bmoney> I need to know that too
<nate_> and it only takes main and restricted
<Mman> can anyone help me?
<nate_> Mman, never got it working or really cared to myself, srry
<nate_> purpleide1, wait, hmmm, maybe not pool, let me check something out
<Bmoney> I have a Mac I want to share w/.... Im sharing an internet connection via ibook airport, then to Ethernet.... but I still can't set up a network
<purpleide1> nate: i was trying with dists
<Bmoney> or share files
<purpleide1> which has a good structure, but not picking it up really.
<nate_> purpleide1, no, not dists or pool actually
<Frogzoo> dapper discussion is starting -> #ubuntu-meeting for those interested
<nate_> purpleide1, the entry would be: deb file:///mnt/iso/ breezy main restricted
<nate_> errr
<nate_> dapper
<marlun> What file controls which partitions that should be mounted at start?
<nate_> that is, if dapper has thos sections on their iso
<Frogzoo> marlun: /etc/fstab
<marlun> Frogzoo: thanks!
<purpleide1> nate_: that's what i've got exactly. (actually i tried it with file:/ but even file:/// and same thing... doesn't seem to pick it up. it says failed
<purpleide1> :(
<tomaras> does anyone use nagios with apan?
<trucmuch> hello, does anybody have already installed fltk from sources under breezy ?
<nate_> purpleide1, hmmm, maybe it doesn't deal with a mounted iso well
<nate_> purpleide1, you might need to copy the repos to a directory on the file system then
<purpleide1> nate_: maybe you're right. i might have to copy hrm. doesn't seem to make sense.
<nate_> purpleide1, i don't know how mounting to loop behaves when interacting with programs
<nate_> purpleide1, which i suspect is to blame for the weirdness
<purpleide1> well i'll give the copying a try... it says in the source.list man the file is for an NFS mounts or local mirrors or archives
<nate_> yeah, but I suspect mounting it to loop isn't the same as mounting normal file systems, but that there is a 'virtual
<aeolist> anybody know how i can rip a vcd?
<nate_> 'virtual' aspect to it
<nate_> lol, i feel like one of those guys who used to give me help all the time
<jc-denton> what font is used in the ubuntu logo
<jc-denton> ?
<nate_> you can find it in synaptic
<TylerWalts> Is there a good codec pack or player combo that I can get, (similar to the k-lite pack for windows w/ media player clasic) that will work for all kinds of the random avi, mpg, divx, etc ?
<nate_> ttf-ubuntu-title
<jc-denton> ah they have an extra font
<slindsay> Kernel compiling question for you guys:  I want to make some modifications to snd_nm256 module.  How do I compile *just* that module?  I have the full kernel source, but I'd prefer not to compile all of it.  Is there makefile target that will do that?
<KakiPukul> xine... TylerWalts, xine + gxine
<TylerWalts> sweet, thanks
<GigaClon> TylerWalts, w32codecs
<jc-denton> nate_: thx
<nate_> slindsay, not that i know of, sorry
<jc-denton> i'm also looking for a good ubuntu artwork site
<MistaED> hey just wondering with dapper drake, will there be a really good frontend/program for xorg configuration?
<jock09> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nate_> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<intelikey> MistaED if by good frontend  you mean gui,  no.  how can you configure x from within x  cause most people needing to config x cant get x to start.....
<nate_> jc-denton, lots of ubuntu art can be found among the other backgrounds on gnome-look.org
<KakiPukul> MistaED, like the one in Fedore Core?
<intelikey> but there will be good apps.
<jock09> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a gui tool
<intelikey> dpkg is not a gui tool....
<MistaED> that's where that utility would have a viable failsafe, although i was thinking upon the lines of configuring twinview/dual monitors efficiently without needing to edit xorg.conf to death
<aeolist> jock09, it's not gui
<MistaED> like SaX2 for instance or redhat's one
<KakiPukul> yeah
<aeolist> intelikey, let's kill him...
<intelikey> you hold him i'll kick him
<KakiPukul> I would like that too, MistaED, missed some Fedora Core's features...
<molkko_> ubotu: free formats quite ok. everybody: when buying consumer electronics e.g. "mp3" players remember to require support for those free formats. there are media players that support ogg
<farous> MistaED: what card you have
<ubotu> molkko_: that's too long
<aeolist> okie
<jc-denton> nate_: k i'll check that
<jc-denton> thx again
<MistaED> i personally don't have a problem editing xorg.conf, but it's just a good idea which i wanted to ask for dapper drake, as it will be maintained for 5 years
<MistaED> farous: an nvidia 6800GT
* intelikey wonders what linux is comming too.....  
* nate_ has plain 6800
<ubtnwb> hi
<nate_> i likey nvidia
<farous> MistaED: ok good point though. Do not know how feasible a gui could be built for that. By the way on ati we have aticonfig which handle most of that
<ubtnwb> how can to know if i have xorg 7.0?
* purpleide1 has nvidia 7800GO
<TylerWalts> What repository do I need to have to be able to install w32codecs?  I get this error message:  E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<farous> TylerWalts: there is a link on the forums do not think it is in repos
<KakiPukul> Seveas repos... it's not the official repos
<KakiPukul> that's why i suggest xine-ui libxine gxine
<jock09> !tell TylerWalts about restricted
<TylerWalts> I get the same error when trying to get xine also :(
<chuckyp> TylerWalts, The w32codecs aren't in the repos
<farous> !tell TylerWalts about repos
<intelikey> !tell TylerWalts about restricted
<nate_> don't support restricted formats, imo :/
<Chodder> is ubotu not working?
<farous> TylerWalts: you might need to enable some extra repos like universe and multiverse
<intelikey> just didn't want to be out of suit
<KakiPukul> TylerWalts, you need to enable "universe" section of your repos...
<TylerWalts> farous, its working, thanks
<farous> yw :)
<nate_> there are not win32codecs or divx4linux in any official repositories
<KakiPukul> for example. TylerWalts
<nate_> they are illegal in the US
<KakiPukul> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse"
<jock09> they are not nate
<chuckyp> TylerWalts, you can use vlc
<intelikey> !tell TylerWalts about vlc
<jock09> win32codecs are not illegal if you have a valid windows copy
<intelikey> !win32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<molkko_> ref freeformats: when buying "mp3" players, remember to require ogg format support. such players are in the stores but somewhat more expensive :(
<psycho_oreos> jock09: I couldn't imagine trying to fork out another ~$300 just for that purpose
<ubtnwb> how i can to know which xorg version i have installed?
<jock09> psycho most people have a valid windows license since they bought a preinstalled windows
<psycho_oreos> jock09: ahh yes, that comes with the prebuilt computers heh.. That's mostly XP Home
<TylerWalts> KakiPukul & all, thanks
<KakiPukul> I love my oneliner
<KakiPukul> I don;t have any valid Windows license :)
* TylerWalts objects to US copyright law and likes to participate in civil disobedience :)
<psypher246> can anyone pls help me with a mysql install on a server install. when trying to install mysql-server i get an error that I have to make a choice between mysql-server-4.1 and 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1. which one do I choose, why do I choose it and how do I choose it, there is no synaptic install or x. pls help quite urgent, thanks. nothing on forums bout this
<intelikey> ubtnwb did you try  X -version
<TylerWalts> Software copyright should not last for 70 yrs, or even been around for that long
<purpleide1> nate: i think atm i'm givin up and poppin in a cd :(
<KakiPukul> well... "Happy Birthday" song is copyrighted since it first released
<chuckyp> psypher246, are you running breezy?
<KakiPukul> that's like more than 100 years
<psypher246> yes
<chuckyp> psypher246, well then apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<Paul89> hello everyone, can anyone tell me why my server keeps on setting himself back to his old ip while i told /etc/network/interfaces to use a fixed IP?
<ubtnwb> intelikey, thx
<psypher246> why?
<TylerWalts> KakiPukul, are you sure?  I believe "Happy Birthday" is in the public domain.  If not, who owns it?
<chuckyp> psypher246, that will install mysql 4.1
<poningru> TylerWalts: time warner owns the lyrics
<psypher246> why not the ubuntu one and for interest sake how do I choose that one
<KakiPukul> TylerWalts, you can google for that...
<TylerWalts> Damn that sucks
<psypher246> sorry I just don't get the diff between choosing ubuntu packages and the real ones, why are they there to confuse us?
<KakiPukul> hehe... yeah Happy Birthyday is copyrighted... it sucks...
<chuckyp> psypher246, I don't knwo what you are talking about wiht the ubuntu one but if you want ot see what is availible try apt-cache search mysql-server   and it will list availible options
<psycho_oreos> KakiPukul: welcome to the capitalist/propriatory world
<ahFeel> j#eoz
<KakiPukul> I am a capitalist myself... :)
<chuckyp> psypher246, and if you want to see package info just apt-cache showpkg <packagename>  that should tell you the difference
<psypher246> pakage mysql-server is a virtual package provided by:
<psypher246> mysql-server
<psypher246> 4.1
<KakiPukul> but i made money by allowing others to use my works :)
<cwillu> Paul89: i.e., turning off dhcp?
<psypher246> and 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1
<nath> ...
<Paul89> cwillu: i can't do that, it's on someone else's network and that's a mixed network, some pc's rely on the dhcp
<psypher246> chuckyp thanks I will try that
<chuckyp> psypher246, I dunno is it a security patch maybe?  I'm running dapper perhaps someone with breezy can apt-cache search and help you.
<cwillu> no, I was asking if you turned it off in the config file :p
<GigaClon> KakiPukul, how did you do that?
<intelikey> Happy Birthyday is copyrighted ?    so sue me.
<psypher246> nath? your not called bish nath by any chance?
<KakiPukul> copyrighting and patents?
<purpleide1> paul89: why do you need a static ip if you are on a dhcp configured network/
<Paul89> cwillu: i have "iface eth0 inet static"
<Paul89> purpleide1: for internet forwarding
<cwillu> purpleide1: all sorts of reasons
<nate_> setup dhcp to hand out the same address :)
<TylerWalts> Maybe we can claim fair use for reasons of parody or vast public use
<KakiPukul> I am very generous yet very giving, if you give me money :)
<cwillu> Paul89: what does it say in system|admin|networking?
<cwillu> I think it _might_ store that setting seperately
<Paul89> cwillu: /system/admin/networking ?
<chuckyp> 7 minutes till xubuntu blows up my laptop
<cwillu> Paul89: System | Administration | Networking
<cwillu> yes
<Paul89> cwillu: i didn't install X, it's a p2 server
<cwillu> sorry, thought you were turning it into a filesystem path :p
<intelikey> chuckyp you got it on a count down timer ?
<Paul89> cwillu: i was :p
<cwillu> okay, so the next question is how does that gui work in the command line world :p
<cwillu> let me check something
<Paul89> cwillu: there's a config file: /etc/network/interfaces
<cwillu> can you pastebin me your interfaces file?
<farous> Paul89: can you post your interfaces file
<Paul89> er yes
<Husio> Hi
<farous> lol cwillu beat me to it
<cwillu> Paul89: yes, but obviously it's not the last word in this :)
<chuckyp> intelikey, apt has a estimated time left..... its downloading the packages now.
<Paul89> i think i somehow set it up wrong
<KakiPukul> cwillu, just run a terminal in any desktop environment... that's how
<cwillu> KakiPukul: what are you talking about?
<Husio> I have a problem with cherrypy. I've install it by apt and everything goes fine until running script - the message was no such a module cherrypy... any ideas ?
<intelikey> oh it won't blow imediately chuckyp,  it will have to start installing crap first. then after about 2 minutes ........  POW !
<chuckyp> intelikey, lol
<chuckyp> intelikey, ands it dapper too extra boom
<Paul89> uh.. where's the ubuntu pastebin? ^^;;
<cwillu> KakiPukul: I know what a terminal is, I've got 4 of them active;  the question is whether the networking dialog in gnome does something other than edit the interfaces file
<cwillu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Paul89> ty
<cwillu> np :)
<KakiPukul> cwillu, oh, GUI tool for networking in GNOME
<cwillu> I'm really not trying to be grumpy, it's just coming naturally today :)
<intelikey> did you      sudo tar -czf backup.tgz /etc      chuckyp
<KakiPukul> just point System->Adminstration->Networking
<cwillu> KakiPukul: he doesn't have gnome installed :)
<Paul89> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10212
<Husio> come on... any help ?
<chuckyp> intelikey, nah fresh install of server from cd then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop dont' really care if it breaks
<cwillu> thanks Paul89
<intelikey> k
<KakiPukul> well... or KDE, open control Panel and chck out for the Network control panel...
<cwillu> no gui
<cwillu> hence the initial confusion about paths
<Paul89> KakiPukul: just console
<marty> Husio, what exact ly is theerror
<KakiPukul> no gui... try ifconfig?
<intelikey> Paul89 you don't have x ?     is that possable ?
<cwillu> intelikey: servers commonly don't have x
<Paul89> intelikey: yes, type "server" when installing ubuntu
<marlun> Is there a way to get only the calendar functionality of evolution? I don't want the rest.
<KakiPukul> that;s the father of all GNU/Linux networking configurator
<KakiPukul> marlun, evolution is a suite... it comes with all the features...
<intelikey> no body can breath without X    don't kid me.
<Paul89> intelikey: personally i don't like X
<marlun> KakiPukul: argh, ok
<cwillu> Paul89: what's the mapping and script lines about?
<Paul89> cwillu: i don't know, it was already in there
<cwillu> or were they just there?
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> mine doesn't have 'em
<cwillu> (static as well)
<KakiPukul> "network-console-config" .... cwillu, the same package that you setup network with during install
<Paul89> Paul89: i just changed iface eth0 inet dhcp to iface eth0 inet static and the load underneath that
<Paul89> KakiPukul: hey that could help, i'll try it
<farous> Paul89: the only difference from your config and mine is netmask is 255.255.255.0 not 255.255.0.0
<intelikey> Paul89 i installed xorg and links2  to view pictures that were sent to me.... i generally have no x either.   was being facious
<KakiPukul> well, you ask for no-gui right...
<cwillu> still nice to know what the file being changed is;  doesn't look like theres anything wrong with the interfaces file
<farous> Paul89: and i disableled the hotplug mapping
<Lakini> anyone know of a way to change the size/colour of the popup in Rythymbox at all?
<Paul89> farous: i'm not too familiar with that, what is it?
<cwillu> Paul89: probably those lines I was asking about :)
<farous> Paul89: first correct your netmask
<cwillu> try commenting the three of them
<intelikey> i remove hotplug and udev both.....
<farous> Paul89: its the first time i seen it set it like you did
<cwillu> farous: do you know that's not his netmask?
<cwillu> 255.255.0.0 is perfectly valid, almost certainly not the problem here
<cwillu> i.e., it won't break anything on a 192.168.0.0 network
<farous> you are most familia cwillu with it
<Paul89> inet addr:172.19.3.3 Bcast:172.19.255.255 Mask:255.255.0.0
<Paul89> that's what's appointed by dhcp.. i think
<cwillu> Paul89: your netmask is fine :)
<cwillu> comment out the three lines (mapping, script and map) and see if it makes a difference for you
<Paul89> ok :)
<Paul89> ok, but won't it break anything?
<intelikey> default netmask is 255.0.0.1
<cwillu> worst case, uncomment them
<cwillu> ifdown and ifup again
<cwillu> intelikey: ?
<Paul89> heh, worst case i can't get on it anymore because the server is 50 km away from me =p
<nate_> restart networking even, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cwillu> ahhhhh
<cwillu> it comes into focus :)
<Paul89> that's why i want to be sure
<nate_> Paul89, wow, know what you're doing then
<Paul89> because the guy hosting it isn't home atm
<farous> Paul89: wait till you are there than
<cwillu> do you have access to the dhcp server?
<cwillu> might be safer to just tell it to statically assign the address
<Paul89> unfortunatly not, it's the router and it's restricted to the lan subnet
<Paul89> but this guy has a mixed network and some laptops rely on dhcp so i can't just turn it off.. :(
<cwillu> no
<cwillu> not talking about turning it off :)
<cwillu> just telling it that the server's mac address always gets that particular ip address
<nate_> static dhcp
<Paul89> KakiPukul: that package, how er.. how do i use it? ^^;;
<intelikey> Mask:255.255.255.255 seems to work also....
<cwillu> exactly
<Paul89> cwillu: i'm not sure how/if that's possible
<cwillu> intelikey: what are you talking about?
<cwillu> what type of router?
<Paul89> intelikey: dont think so -.-'
<rixth> I installed expocity. Now metacity is fucked. I removed expocity and restarted X, it's still fucked. I have NO window borders.
<rapha> Hi all!
<Paul89> cwillu: copperjet
<Paul89> intelikey: with 255.255.255.255 it's not possible to assign ANY ip's >.>
<intelikey> Paul89 that's what mine is right now.... hehhe
<cwillu> if it's at all industry strength, (which it sounds like it is, not a home router) it should be able to, but you need to configure it
<KakiPukul> Paul89, checkout the file list...
<cwillu> Paul89: that would actually just mean that absolutely everything is bounced off the default gateway
<Fudgiepoos> rixth: metacity --replace &
<Paul89> cwillu: there's a problem, because i can't get on it, and i had to explain the guy owning it to forward ports >.>
<cwillu> lol
<farous> hmm would starting the dhcp assignment at a higher number than the one given to your static ip work?
<cwillu> if it were me, I'd comment out the three lines, but I also like driving :)
<rapha> How can I get all the locale information installed in a Ubuntu system that was previously only set up as a server? I'm specifically missing the files under /usr/share/locale/*/LC_TIME
<mrtwister|mobile> hello. have issue. installed Fc4/debian/ubuntu in saudi arabia. wget and apt-get not works. ping to hosts works. any suggest? aybe there some filters?
<marty> Paul89, I missed the beginning of your prob - what are you trying to do? if you are concerned about when the DHCP lease will expire you can find it by " cat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<marty> "
<Paul89> farous: worth a try
<m1cha> hey
<cwillu> farous, the problem is that his server is being assigned by dhcp overriding his static settings (right?)
<cwillu> careful Paul89
<Paul89> cwillu: i can't do it right now, i don't have access to the dhcp :P
<TylerWalts> mrtwister|mobile, can you ping google?  telnet 80 google.com?
<mrtwister|mobile> yes
<cwillu> good :)
<mrtwister|mobile> i can
<Paul89> marty: i'm trying to fix the IP of my server, but the thing won't listen to me
<kuja> Bah! Dapper has caused me massive troubles, grr. Should've just waited :(
<farous> cwillu: this might be because the ip is already taken. Frankly i do not knwo why that happen
<cwillu> might cease to have access to the server :p
<cwillu> Paul89: let me make sure I'm reading this right
<cwillu> You're trying to statically assign an address
<m1cha> i have a problem with the nvidia-glx driver. i messed around with the installer from nvidia and after that the "nvidia" driver i put in xorg.conf outputs "(EE) no devices found" how can i go revert the installer-mess ?
<Paul89> farous: it's not taken, if i restart the network it takes .200 but after a while it switches back
<mrtwister|mobile> root@amajid:~# telnet 80 google.com
<TylerWalts> mrtwister|mobile, try lynx google.com ?
<Paul89> cwillu: yes
<Paul89> lol
<cwillu> but the actual address (including the interfaces file itself?) gets set to a dhcp assigned address?
<mrtwister|mobile> TylerWalts - not have lynx and links
<mrtwister|mobile> server install
<cwillu> does it actually change the interfaces file, or is it just the active settings (ifconfig)?
<mrtwister|mobile> but ping work
<TylerWalts> mrtwister|mobile, do you have a ftp client working?
<mrtwister|mobile> wget and apt-get dont
<marty> so what does "cat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<marty> " show?
<Paul89> cwillu: the interfaces file doesn't change, just active settings
<mrtwister|mobile> ftp work too
<Paul89> cwillu: but it takes a while.. about 20 minutes last time i think
<marty> Paul89, this will confirm who is the dhcp server and what the lease time is
<cwillu> about the time of a dhcp renew :/
<OmegaAlpha> someone know of a data recovery tool for a partition gone to a mess?
<cwillu> marty, it's not supposed to be using dhcp at all
<mrtwister|mobile> TylerWalts: you suggest to replace http:// to ftp:// in apt.conf?
<marty> Paul89, your ubuntu box will try to renew the lease when it gets to half-way through the lease
<intelikey> rapha  only thing i have in any of those dirs is one symlink.... lrwxrwxrwx  1 0 0 27 Mar 13 03:36 coreutils.mo -> ../LC_MESSAGES/coreutils.mo
<cwillu> marty, the interface file specifies static
<Paul89> marty: it shouldn't be renewing no leases, it's supposed to be static
<TylerWalts> mrtwister|mobile, possibly, you could try that but I've never done it
<cwillu> Paul89: the only thing stopping me from telling you to just comment out the lines is the fact that it's remote, but I'm quite sure that's the problem
<cwillu> how big of a deal is it if the server goes away until you can get to it?
<Paul89> btw, cwillu, i'm looking at the interface file, at the mapping lines, but it just looks like the nic's are detected by hotplug, nothing more. but i could be wrong
<cwillu> see, mine doesn't have those lines, and the other guy said he commented them out
<rapha> intelikey: same thing for me. The thing I'm ultimately trying to achieve is a working strftime() output in PHP (working == displaying the date in the right locale). And so far the only thing I can think of why this wouldn't work is the empty German locale dir...
<Paul89> cwillu: err.. not a really big deal, but i'd like to finish a vpn i'm setting up. but i guess it's worth a try
<cwillu> hotplug got the ability to handle those settings, it's not the device detection that your seeing there
<Paul89> cwillu: just comment them out and /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Paul89> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> oo!! vpn!  fun :)
<cwillu> openvpn?
<Paul89> cwillu: yup ^^
<cwillu> sweeeet
<cwillu> got 4 of those in production :)
<locomorto> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good font for use around KDE/GNOME?
<marty> Paul89, you should be able to stop the process that is doing the dhcp renew - at least until you get access to the box properly
<locomorto> As in, the main text body, title bar and so forth
<Paul89> cwillu: i already got it set up on my home box, and it's working quite well now with ethernet tunneling
<KakiPukul> "good" font. in what sense, locomorto ?
<farous> so what does the  dhcdb do
<intelikey> rapha  you could  " sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)   "  if you think some of your installed packages are broken or have broken or missing files.   but that's probably over kill.
<Rower> http://82.196.99.35/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi <-- Check that out..
<locomorto> KakiPukul: Sorry about that, I meant easily readible for long periods of time, and worked well with hinting
<jquixote> I have a mouse problem with a Dell Latitude D810:  the pad is way slow, but the rubber pointer is the proper speed
<jquixote> dapper here
* Paul89 is going to try the hotplug uncomment thing
<Paul89> wish me luck :P
<cwillu> good luck!
<cwillu> :)
<KakiPukul> Virtual Richard M. Stallman (vrms) - I really like Mr. Stallman in my pc inspecting "non-free" packages
<farous> Paul89: alli can say is that i had network-manager installed on my other pc and had the same problem you have now
<KakiPukul> locomorto, checkout the cleartype fonts...
<farous> do you have it installed
<Paul89> farous: what's network-manager ?
<x3on> I've not been able to use my internal sd reader so I just plugged in a usb sd reader, how do I get ubuntu to see it?
<Paul89> farous: i guess not then :p
<farous> Paul89: if you do not know it you do not have it lol
<Rower> do anyone know where the config file is for cgiirc
<Paul89> yay, the network is still alive, and it's on the right IP right now
<cwillu> heh
<Paul89> now it just has to -stay- on the right ip :P
<Paul89> i uncommented the hotplug lines
<cwillu> ?
<farous> Paul89: hopefully give it another 20 min lol
<cwillu> commented you mean
<Paul89> yes commented
<cwillu> scaring me here :)
<Paul89> heh
<Paul89> but the funny thing is, i asked a friend his interfaces file and i practically copied it but i just changed the ip/netmask/gateway
<Paul89> and he set his box up for static ip in the setup
<cwillu> might be another config file I don't know about
<farous> Paul89: i found that having it commented or not did not make lot of difference here
<Paul89> ok
<Paul89> but cwillu, you know a lot about openvpn ?
<cwillu> been using it a couple years
<cwillu> mostly bridged connections (easier on the windows clients)
<_Rappy_> I want to run a command, on startup. Well, really after startup, when I'm logged inn, automatically. the command is just a single wordto run a program. How can I do this?
<Paul89> bridged=ethernet tunnel?
<cwillu> no
<cwillu> it's the other mode
<cwillu> oops
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> ethernet as opposed to ip
<Paul89> _Rappy_: so when you log in you want to run a command?
<cwillu> it's the mode where even netbios and ipx traffic works :)
<OmegaAlpha> anyone have poker3d-server setup on their box?
<Paul89> _Rappy_: if you want that to happen on just a single account just edit .bashrc in your homedir
<_Rappy_> Yes. Insted of opening the shell, and typing the command, I just want it to execute by it self
<Paul89> cwillu: that's ethernet tunnel
<Paul89> cwillu: but i don't understand bridging
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<cwillu> heh, it's bridged :p
<Paul89> i set it up for me and a few friends so we could play lan-games over the vpn
<cwillu> tap vs tun
<Paul89> i'm using tap, but not bridged
<cwillu> you sure?  :)
<Paul89> no :p
<Paul89> but i didn't deliberately bridge it or something
<_Rappy_> Ok, but I've edited .bashrc for aliases, but I have no idea what to write for it to execute commands
<cwillu> it's either routed or bridged
<KakiPukul> bridging... it's like ICS or something?
<Paul89> _Rappy_, it's just a shell script, i think :/
<KakiPukul> or forwarding = 1 in /proc...
<cwillu> not really;  openvpn running as a bridge means that the clients appear directly on the target lan;  the server isn't acting as a visible router
<Paul89> cwillu: well, then it's bridged
<marty> Paul89, Your config looks good
<marty> Paul89, I think the problemis that dhclient3 is still running
<Paul89> ok
<cwillu> now, it can still be set to not actually talk to anything else (i.e., if you didn't bridge the tap device to the eth device)
<marty> Paul89, I assume that you changed the config but doidn't restart networking?
<Paul89> root 3558 0.0 0.7 2140 1012 ? S<s Mar11 0:00 dhclient3 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<Paul89> root 28866 0.0 0.4 1624 524 pts/3 S+ 11:02 0:00 grep dhclient3
<Paul89> marty: yes i did
<Paul89> cwillu, ah like that
<marty> well from what I read of "interfaces" it looks for "dhcp" in the "iface" line and then starts dhclient3
<Paul89> but do you know if you can connect to openvpn with the windows built in vpn-client? i'm using openvpn gui right now but if the built in client would work too that'd be awesome
<Paul89> marty: the iface has "static"
<cwillu> Paul89:  nope
<Paul89> i thought so
<cwillu> there's a windows openvpn build you use
<cwillu> more secure and faster and easier to setup and all anyway :)
<Paul89> heh, that's true
<cwillu> but they're completely different protocols
<Paul89> i use openvpn GUI, it's plain openvpn but with a gui frontend
<cwillu> really, you haven't lived until you've tried to set up a ipsec/pptp vpn :)
<cwillu> yep, same here
<Paul89> eh what's ipsec/pptp? >.>
<Poromenos> my ubuntu setup is displayed on the wrong screen (dual screens), how do i fix that?
<cwillu> the windows builtin vpn client, the same as basically every other vpn implementation
<Paul89> marty: is it ok to just kill dhclient3 ?
<marty> if you kill "dhclient3" at least it shouldn't renew the lease. i just did that on my laptop and if you receive this msg i still have IP working ;-)
<cwillu> buggy and incompatible, etc
<cwillu> lol @ marty :)
<Paul89> marty: ok ty
<Paul89> will do
<Paul89> cwillu: so openvpn is better?
<marty> you can then manually change the IP (if you really have to) using just "ifconfig"
<cwillu> Paul89:  it should still work even with it running, but it must have gotten itself confused  (i'm running one device with dhcp and other static)
<g0dchild> hi, is there anything i should do to get a decent speed on bittorrent?
<Paul89> marty: last time i changed it using ifconfig it didn't have a gateway anymore and i couldn't get on it..
<cwillu> Paul89: simplicity is generally good for security;  openvpn is easy to understand end to end, and the networking config is just normal config stuff;  ipsec is extremely invasive
<ineti> hi does anybodyy know where how to activate automatic page numebering in openoffice 2.x?
<tarzeau> ineti: footer ?
<marty> Paul89, sure you have to do it "atomically" - either in the one command or with one script
<cwillu> heh, indeed
<g0dchild> !azureus
<farous> ineti insert page number
<GigaClon> g0dchild, make sure your uploading is not capped
<Paul89> cwillu: ok, i'll stick with openvpn then.. the hassle of creating certs is worth the effort ^^
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<marty> Paul89, one other thing you can add a second virtual interface with the new address
<marty> that way you won't break the old one , but can use the new one
<Paul89> marty: why would i want to do that?
<Paul89> ah
<farous> insert>field>pagenumber
<psypher246> hey all, still having trouble installing mysql-server on a vanilla install of breezy. changed repo's to allow main restricted universe multiverse backports, ran updates. when i try to install mysql-server I have to make a hcoice between mysql-server-4.1 and 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1. when i try mysql-server-4.1 i get dependency errors with regards to mysql client. what is wrong?
<cwillu> let the dhcp client do its thing with an interface that doesn't matter :)
<ineti> farous: nope that isn't the right thing
<Poromenos> can anyone help? :(
<Paul89> sounds way too complicated.. if it does switch ip's that's just tough luck, port 22 on the old ip is still mapped to another port so i can get on it if it switches back
<marty> Paul89, anyway I think you can probably live with what you have - until you can get someone in front of the console
<farous> ineti ?
<cwillu> Poromenos: try back later;  just repeat the question and if somebody's familiar with it, they'll answer
<Poromenos> cwillu: ah, thanks
<marty> Paul89, I know your fear - I have had whole networks (Cisco routers and firewalls) in my hands remotely - knowing that if i slip up I chop off my legs
<cwillu> Poromenos: sorry I couldn't help :)
<Paul89> marty: heh
<Poromenos> cwillu: it's ok :) i just need the xorg.conf settings
<ineti> insert page number does this only for one page, but i want everythin automaticly numbered
<CraiZE> hi
<farous> ineti insert it in the footer
<psypher246> hey all, still having trouble installing mysql-server on a vanilla install of breezy. changed repo's to allow main restricted universe multiverse backports, ran updates. when i try to install mysql-server I have to make a hcoice between mysql-server-4.1 and 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1. when i try mysql-server-4.1 i get dependency errors with regards to mysql client. what is wrong?
<KakiPukul> updates, updates... passwd, login have new security updates...
<CraiZE> I wanted to install Ubuntu on my Promise Ultra TX 133 PCI IDE Card (a hdd on it), will i be able to do that?
<marty> Paul89, CIsco has a nice feature - "reload 5", which means that if it doesn't hear from me it will restart in 5 minutes - that way you can change a config dynamically and knwo it will come back
<Poromenos> my ubuntu setup is displayed on the wrong screen (dual screens), how do i fix that?
<Paul89> marty: that's pretty nice, that guy has a Cisco router. i'll ask him to set that up some time
<farous> or the header ineti depend on where you want it
<KakiPukul> psypher246, please paste the errors the the pastebin, so we can learn about your problem better
<marty> Paul89, you could do the same - do "shutdown -r +5" and then do some non-permanent tests, and then if you still have connection do "shutdown -c"  to cancel
<psypher246> cool
<psypher246> i forgot how do i get to the pastebin again
<cwillu> !paste
<KakiPukul> !pastebin
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<marty> Paul89, this is always useful if you are working remotely and can afford a reboot if you break it
<ineti> farous: i already have footnotes, for the sources that are used
<farous> ineti the footer not footnotes
<Paul89> marty: i still have to set up all the init-scripts on that box ~_~
<marty> Paul89, of course the best option is "out of band" access with say a modem into the console
<farous> insert header or footer
<ineti> farous: if i enable footer it creates a news footnote placed under my current footnotes
<ineti> this doesn't look good and uses lot of space
<marty> Paul89, or if you have a nice shiny (insert the vendor I work for) server you would have remote lights out feature :-)
<Paul89> lol :p
<farous> ineti it is not a footnote it is a footer end of page where you can put your page number. you can insert a header and put it ther if you like also
<Paul89> it's just a hobby box
<djs_2_6> Morning all.
<farous> ineti: though i think it should be the default template with openoffice was somehow dazzelled to see it is not there by default
<Paul89> marty: we're using it for the team bitstorm (our LAN-party group) VPN, http development and playing with IRC bots
<djs_2_6> Anyone know of any good apps to turn ripped dvds into avis or mpegs?
<CraiZE> lol
<ineti> farous: ok thx so far
<farous> ineti: make me certain now that it was good idea to switch to latex :)
<CraiZE> anyone got a Radeon 9700 Pro running in ubuntu
<CraiZE> with hardware acceleration
<CraiZE> ?
<farous> CraiZE: you know about the ati link and fglrx did you try that
<CraiZE> not yet
<intelikey> anybody good with fixing alsa ?
<KakiPukul> dvdrip, djs_2_6, it's a frontend to transcode... have no idea about it... but try if you want to
<Paul89> CraiZE: i use nvidia but i think i also saw something about ati binarydriver on the wiki
<CraiZE> but i remember not getting anything to work 2 years ago ;P
<farous> !tell CraiZE about ati
<farous> CraiZE: i have 9600 running fine here
<psypher246> cwillu, KakiPukul, it's pasted under psypher246. thanks
<intelikey> i have like no sound
<djs_2_6> KakiPukul - Does that work for already ripped dvd files?
<CraiZE> thanks
<Paul89> oh yes, about the sound card, i have a weird problem, i can only use the sound card for the user i'm logged in on "physically"
<cwillu> say wha?
<Paul89> like, logged in on the box itself, not on ssh
<cwillu> (say wha referring to the paste bin above :p)
<Paul89> lol
<farous> intelikey: i used to play with it but am rusty now. Have been concentrating on real work for a while :)
<cwillu> I think there's a group with sound access, anyone know?
<farous> intelikey: so what is your problem state it first
<intelikey> modprobe: FATAL: Error running install command for sound_slot_0
<intelikey> modprobe: FATAL: Error running install command for sound_service_0_0
<intelikey> aumix:  error opening mixer
<farous> intelikey: are hyou running dapper
<Paul89> i'm trying to install MPD on my home server, so i have music 24:7 :o
<intelikey> hoary
<KakiPukul> transcode is the backend... you need some encoders for that though, djs_2_6
<farous> there is a good howto for hoary on the forums look it up
<intelikey> yep good for nothing....
<farous> let me check if i have the link for ti
<psypher246> cwillu, with regards to mysql
<farous> lol so i guess you were there
<intelikey> been there, there is not one thing about this kind of error.
<KakiPukul> yes... it should works fine... even with ripped DVD's VOBs... djs_2_6
<intelikey> also farous  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<farous> intelikey: have no idea sorry and have no brain now too lol
<cwillu> psypher246: I know next to nothing about mysql, but on a hunch I'd say try the ubuntu version of it
<KakiPukul> you LAMPers
<Paul89> psypher246: the mysql apt package didn't work really well for me, i compiled it from source without any problems
<Paul89> what's the L for.. -.-'
<psypher246> well thats not very impressive?? thats what apt there for. and thats not what the mythtv howto's say. no offence, I know how to compile, but why shoudl i this stuff is supposed to work
<Paul89> cwillu: about ovpn, -if i'd manage to bridge the server's eth0 with tap0- how would it handle that? because my subnet here is 192.168.2.* and the vpn would be using 10.8.0.*
<intelikey> farous you aint gonna believe this,   i had modprobed snd-ad1816a  fifty times on this thing.   but this time it took.... it seems that running the aumix  without the module loaded made the device node   then loading the driver worked.....     thanks anyway.
<intelikey> i've got sound now.
<cwillu> when you bridge two or more devices, they end up sharing a single br device for ip's etc
<farous> intelikey: you did all the work lol thank you for the information
<farous> might be helpful to add it to the forums
<farous> a tip
<Paul89> psypher246: well you don't have to, you can use apt just as well, just a matter of preferrence i guess. i'd like to have more control over it so i compiled mysql apache and php from source
<cwillu> when the bridge is down, they use their configured ip's, etc, but when the bridge is up, the bridge config is used
<intelikey> i had fought with that off and on for 6 hours now.
<cwillu> the naming is a bit weird :/
<Paul89> cwillu: and what is the bridge config? is that configured in ovpn or on the linux box ?
<Paul89> on the linux box itself*
<intelikey> yeah well i guess someone might have an old isa sound card     like me.    but not likely farous
<cwillu> I think I may have confused issues, it's really more of a tap vs tun implementation
<cwillu> tap can be used for bridged or routed, tun only for routed
<Paul89> yes, i know that
<cwillu> the tap device can be used like any other adapter in the system
<Paul89> that's why i was having problems with icmp before.. i was using tun instead of tap -.-
<cwillu> yep
<farous> intelikey: it will never heart and it is already bloated lol :)
<Paul89> tap is awesome :D
<farous> a small tip will help a poor guy man
<cwillu> heh :)
<cwillu> it's also slightly less efficient :)
<psypher246> paul89 so then whats the things trouble? how do i actually choose the ubuntu package, mysql-server-4.1 is easy but how do you instal the other one from command line?
<Paul89> but what are the advantages of tun over tap then?
<Paul89> oh
<cwillu> <--  :)
<cwillu> beat you to it :)
<psypher246> btw tap give you bridgeing which allows upd braodcast to travel across vpns
<intelikey> now i have x and sound and everything  in ubuntu hoary    on a p1mmx 100 mhz    on a 610m hard drive, dual boot with win95       shoot.....  i'm bad....
<farous> like when i put a tip on firefox never thought it will give the thread five stars or trees lol
<cwillu> although if you're not using bridging, the difference is slight
<Paul89> psypher246: install what other one? what i did was compile mysql 5.something from source, that's all i can say
<psypher246> I use tap vpn's for lan games and browsing winsux networks
<MistaED> intelikey: what kind of x? xorg?
<farous> intelikey: just curious why not use damnsmalllinux it is best suited for old pcs
<cwillu> question:  what should the clients be able to access on the network?
<Paul89> psypher246: i managed to browse win networks on tun aswell
<intelikey> farous i'v got dsl also just not on this box.
<Paul89> cwillu: every other client, and preferrably the server aswell
<farous> great this distro is amazing in every sence of the word
<cwillu> and should things on the network be able to access the clients?
<psypher246> tun vpn's are faster as far as I know cos braodcast packets do not go over it, but if you need tap for something specific then u need tap, otherwise tun is fine for most settings. note that setting tun to use udp does not allow braodcasts, only tap allows this
<intelikey> MistaED  yeah default hoary,  nothing special except the package list.  i could almost post it in here without getting kicked.
<MistaED> i'd like to road-test ubuntu with something like kdrive but keep gnome or kde in there, things like damn small linux or basic WM with nothing else are too flaky around the edges
<MistaED> and see what the ram requirements are
<psypher246> paul89 is i try install mysql-server i get this error
<Paul89> cwillu: currently the vpn server is hosted on my own network, so i'd like to access the vpn without a client if possible
<psypher246> ;:
<cwillu> psypher246: with the exception that if your not bridging them, then broadcasts aren't getting sent over it anyway
<psypher246> Package mysql-server is a virtual package provided by:
<psypher246>   mysql-server-4.1 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1
<intelikey> i over clocked the mobo so the 100 mhz is at 266 now.  it works pretty good.
<psypher246> how do i install the second package on that error
<Poromenos> my soundblaster 4 channel card's speaker sound is inverted (back to front), how do i fix that?
<intelikey> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /home/greg/bin/sinfo line 109.
<intelikey> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /home/greg/bin/sinfo line 112.
<intelikey> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /home/greg/bin/sinfo line 112.
<intelikey> Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /home/greg/bin/sinfo line 124.
<intelikey> Use of uninitialized value in division (/) at /home/greg/bin/sinfo line 134.
<intelikey> Use of uninitialized value in division (/) at /home/greg/bin/sinfo line 135.
<intelikey> Illegal division by zero at /home/greg/bin/sinfo line 136.
<Jhair> ouch
<intelikey> wow  not hta.....
<MistaED> would anyone know if using a basic gtk2 engine gives speed/ram benefits than to say, a pixmap-induced clearlooks?
<psypher246> yeah sure if you didn't bridge the tap device and yr eth device then nothing will go through
<Paul89> psypher246: i don't think i can help much with that, i've never successfully used the package
<intelikey> i think that was an oooops.
<psypher246> wow thats sucks
<Nermal> intelikey: maybe don't overclock it ? :)
<intelikey> lol
<psypher246> thats why i use debian and ubuntu, no compile crap
<intelikey> naw it's an error in a script.....
<Paul89> psypher246: but my guess is; did you enable multiverse etc..?
* farous well rest time is over see ya all friends
<Paul89> psypher246: normally i'd use apt aswell, but not for php apache and mysql
<psypher246> stuffir, i'm going to treat this things as windows, format re-install. i had none of this crap with my workstation, just installed my-sql no probs
<lampshade> If I am going to install a new 686 kernel via apt, do I need to reinstall video drivers?  I don't quite understand how this works.
<intelikey> back in i minute.
<Jhair> lampshade: no need to install video drivers, video drivers are part of the X server not of the kernel
<Poromenos> my soundblaster 4 channel card's speakers are inverted (back to front), how do i fix that?
<lampshade> Jhair, really?  I don't have to reinstall if I do a new kernel??
<Poromenos> i.e. the rear speakers play instead of the front ones
<cwillu> Paul89: if you want everything to just work, and the server isn't already the default gateway on the network, then bridging is the simplest way to make it work;  this means that the clients can even get their ip address from the networks dhcp server
<lampshade> I swore you did--or that I might have read that, that's why I'm confused and asking here.  Then Again, I can always revert back to the old kernel if needed I guess huh
<Paul89> uh.. put the rear speakers in the front? :p
<Paul89> cwillu: but then the entire vpn would be using 192.168.2.* instead of 10.8.0.* ?
<Jhair> lampshade: no if the driver has no issues with the new kernel. Can be, that some interface in the kernel changes and the driver relies on functionality that is not the same in the new kernel anymore. This is rather rare
<Poromenos> Paul89: haha, thanks :P
<Healot> lampers rule!
<Poromenos> found it though :p
<g0dchild> is there a way to enable multiple instances of apt-get/synaptic?
<Whatsisname> no
<Whatsisname> and it wouldn't be a good idea to allow it
<lampshade> Jhair, cool, thank you.  Gonna try it out,  worse case I can revert back to the old kernel on my systerm
<g0dchild> aw, shoot.
<Poromenos> so, dual screen setup, anyone?
<Paul89> aarhg noo
<cwillu> Paul89: if it's bridged, the vpn is the same as the network;  any client that connects is connecting straight into the switch in the network by a really long cord
<psypher246> paul89 i got a great howto for what you want, send me yr email and I will mail it now
<Paul89> i've tried dual screen only once with gnome and i broke X because i forgot to backup xorg.conf.. i know, stupid mistake
<g0dchild> Whatsisname, yeah- thats why i always say gentoo portage style emerge is a bit better- ok, lets hope i dont spark a distro war- it wasnt intended
<Paul89> psypher246: kamikazesponge@hotmail.com
<Whatsisname> why should you need multiple instances of apt-get at the same time
<Poromenos> Paul89: my dual screen setup has the same problem as my speakers, it's on the wrong screen :p
<Whatsisname> er
<Whatsisname> not why should, why would
<Paul89> Poromenos: exchange your screens :P
<Poromenos> haha
<Poromenos> you're great at advice :p
<Ciemak> hello
<Paul89> Poromenos: but you managed to get dual screen to work?
<Paul89> i know :p
<Healot> anyways, apt locks the sources files...
<Poromenos> well, it was working out of the box
<Poromenos> actually only one screen works
<Poromenos> the wrong one
<cwillu> Paul89:  if you really really want them to have distinct ip subnets, you either need to set up routing (which can be done with tun or tap, although win32 has some issues with tun), or using nat
<Whatsisname> yeah, its so that the dependencies properly line up
<Poromenos> i just want to switch it, not get dualscreen to work
<psypher246> dpaul89, done
<Whatsisname> otherwise one apt-get instance could undermine the efforts of the other
<Paul89> cwillu: ok, that sounds complicated.. i think i'll just use a client on every pc then :p
<cwillu> ?
<Paul89> vpn client
<cwillu> ??
<Ciemak> i've got 2 problems: first is a amule: ciemak@Laptop:~$ amule
<Ciemak> This binary requires you to use the flag --only-chuck-norris-would-stop-me and only if you're very sure of it.
<cwillu> you already need to
<cwillu> every client connecting to the vpn needs, um, a client :)
<Ciemak> what should I do?
<Jhair>  --only-chuck-norris-would-stop-me? WTF
<cwillu> this is talking about how the server connects those clients to anything else
<g0dchild> Whatsisname, - suppose i wanted to install something while another is being downloaded...given the crappy download speeds, couldnt a guy wish if apt-get supported multiple instances? heh.
<cwillu> if they only need to talk to each other and the server, then you're done, right now
<Healot> wtf... chuck norris
<Paul89> yes, but i said, the server is already on my lan, so if i would bridge tap0 and eth0 on the box my entire lan would be on the vpn.. right?
<g0dchild> i aint complaining though- i am sure there's a very good reason for it though
<lampshade> do the pentium m's use SMP at all?  I wanna say no, but I'm not quite sure.  (Looking to know if I should use just the 686 kernel or the 686-smp kernel)
<cwillu> if they need to talk to anything else on that network, you have to decide how it should connect;
<cwillu> yes, that's correct
<psypher246> paul89, unless you REALLY wanna run openvpn on ubuntu as a server, just use ipcop with the zerina addon, AMAZING, so easy and so stable
<Paul89> so that's why i said i'd just install a vpn client on every pc in my lan
<Poromenos> how do i make ubuntu recognize a new screen?
<cwillu> ahh, okay
<Whatsisname> g0dchild, i'm pretty sure if all you do is download, it won't lock the file
<Whatsisname> if you use the "only download flag"
<Paul89> psypher246: yes, i really want to
<Whatsisname> you may have to try it out
<Whatsisname> err, i suppose I could try it out too lol
<Paul89> Poromenos: i think i read something about that in the wiki
<Paul89> !tell Poromenos about dual screen
<psypher246> then u gonna need a pretty big server to encrypt many pc's on a lan
<Whatsisname> you know of two big packages off the top of your head
<Poromenos> Paul89: aha, i'll look, thanks
<Ciemak> i find this flag in help:   -onlychucknorriswouldstopme, --only-chuck-norris-would-stop-me        Runs aMule scary SVN development version at your own risk.
<Paul89> !tell Poromenos about dualscreen
<cwillu> psypher246: no bigger than you'd need for ipcop
<Ciemak> but amule doesn't want to run in normal mode
<Poromenos> Paul89: it's not doing anything
<Paul89> psypher246: it'll work
<psypher246> or get one of the new via mini-itx boards as yr vpn server that has the builtin hardware aes encryption function, a 1 ghz cpu with this outclocks and current p4 or amd
<cwillu> and unless you've got a 100mb upload, even a 400mhz will handle the encryption
<psypher246> yeaH I KNOW, EITHER WAY U NEED A SERVER THAT CAN DO A LOT OF ENCRYPTING
<cwillu> i.e., a linksys home router can encrypt fast enough to saturate a mb
<Paul89> well then it won't be a problem, it is 400 mhz
<Paul89> 450 actually
<cwillu> lol  :)
<psypher246> sorry caps off now
<cwillu> that's what I'm running in two of the installations
<Agent_bob> well i seem to have hosed it again....
<cwillu> 400mhz handles about 7mbit
<psycho_oreos> Sun Sparc T natively supports encrypting on the CPU :)
<Agent_bob> my new prompt is       tty24 [I have no name!$~] 
<Poromenos> cwillu: really? aes is quite fast
<Paul89> cwillu: and the vpn can only handle 1 mbit :p
<psypher246> back in the openswan days it was like 500mhz per 10mb/s conection, dunno so much for openvpn
<lampshade> what's the difference between linux-image-686 and linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 ??
<Healot> and that VIA's CPU...
<Paul89> well.. 1 mbit upstream, 30 downstream but that won't make a big difference
<Agent_bob> tty24 [I have no name!$~]  whoami
<Agent_bob> whoami: cannot find username for UID 1000
<spiritz> lampshade: linux-image-686 is a meta package
<psypher246> so yeah if you want many clients on a lan to connect to a file server you gonna need more than 400mhz
<Whatsisname> lampshade, not sure, i'd go with linux-image-2.6.1blah personally
<psypher246> oh i thought u want your whole lan vpn'd
<Healot> tried to break the encryption once in some exhibition... only got 1 character in 3.5 hours
<psycho_oreos> lampshade: linux-image-686 is a more generic name targeted at the latest linux-iamge-686 available in the repos. It is more or less the same as the other one however its a more generic naming convention
<Agent_bob> what is causing that ?   not being able to read /etc/groups  ?
<Paul89> my whole lan consists of 4 pcs psypher246..
<lampshade> psycho_oreos, kk, thank you
<psypher246> COOOOl!
<Poromenos> can anyone tell me the xorg.conf line for an LG 19" TFT monitor?
<psypher246> sorry
<psycho_oreos> err generic naming.. meta package is the more correct words.. as spiritz mentioned
<psypher246> ;)
<Paul89> but i have to go now, or im going to be late for school
<psypher246> then yeah go 4 it
<psycho_oreos> s/words/way
<Frogzoo> !tell Poromenos about xorg
<Whatsisname> Agent_bob, possibly that or unable to read /etc/passwd
<psypher246> OPENVPN ROCKS!!!
<bungle> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Healot> Poromenos, do you know the scanline vert and horz?
<Paul89> cwillu, do you have msnim or something ?
<Whatsisname> either that or a uid/name mismatch
<Agent_bob> anybody ever break bash before ?
<cwillu> cwillu@sasktel.net
<Paul89> ty
<Whatsisname> Agent_bob, what do you mean by bash
<Agent_bob> i'm a nobody now.......
<Whatsisname> *break
<Agent_bob> whoami: cannot find username for UID 1000
<Whatsisname> thats not bash's proble
<Whatsisname> *problem
<Whatsisname> anyways
<Frogzoo> Agent_bob: /etc/passwd lose your user?
<Paul89> anyway, i'm off to school now or i'll be in trouble
<Whatsisname> check your /etc/passwd, make sure there isnt a username / uid mismatch
<Paul89> bye
<Whatsisname> alrighty later
<cwillu> later
<Healot> Agent_bob, you changed the UID before?
<Agent_bob> does passwd have to be readable ?
<Whatsisname> yeah
<Whatsisname> i think
<Whatsisname> yes
<Frogzoo>  ls -l /etc/passwd
<Whatsisname> it doesnt contain any passwords or anything so it should be readable by all
<Frogzoo> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1457 2006-02-03 08:53 /etc/passwd
<Frogzoo>  ls -l /etc/passwd
<Frogzoo> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1457 2006-02-03 08:53 /etc/passwd
<Whatsisname> writable only by root
<Healot> to the root and root process only...
<Agent_bob> yeah that's it.... so /etc passwd has to be world readable.....   that don't seem right.
<Frogzoo> ls -l /etc/passwd
<Frogzoo> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1457 2006-02-03 08:53 /etc/passwd
<Whatsisname> no, not to the root process only
<Whatsisname> thats why whoami is failing
<Whatsisname> whoami is running under a user's privledges, and reading passwd is failing
<Frogzoo> Agent_bob: before you're logged in - you're a nobody, but still need to be able to read passwd to login...
<MistaED> poromenos: what's the model no. of the LG monitor?
<Whatsisname> /etc/passwd should be readable and writable by root, and readable by the shadow user
<Poromenos> Healot: i don't
<Agent_bob> yeah i fixed it.  but that don't seem right.    world readable  /etc/passwd and /etc/groups files....
<Whatsisname> Agent_bob, thats fine
<Poromenos> MistaED: L1915s
<beeswax> where kan i get sum news bout dapper?
<Whatsisname> passwords are stored in /etc/shadow
<g0dchild> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<Poromenos> what is the number of the second screen? 1:0:1?
<ciro> hi all
<Whatsisname> stored encrpyted anyway
<beeswax> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<ciro> im using amule 2.1.0 but my kad is always firewalled. who can help me?
<Agent_bob> encripted and in another file not world readable.
<Agent_bob> shadow
<Frogzoo> beeswax: btw - looks like the 6 week slip is going to happen
<Whatsisname> tats what I said, /etc/shadow lol
<MistaED> poromenos: horiz = 30-63KHz, vert = 56-75
<Agent_bob> ok brb
<MistaED> *Hz
<Poromenos> MistaED: thanks a lot
<Poromenos> can i restart X without stopping my apt-getting?
<MistaED> np, ubuntu needs something like SaX2 (in suse atm)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<intelikey> back
<intelikey> yep fixed.
<Frogzoo> Poromenos: don't think so
<Poromenos> Frogzoo: ah, thanks
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.6.10-5-386 | Distro: unknown | CPU: Pentium MMX @ 263 Mhz | Mem usage: 14.9/92.4 MB (16%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(ST3630A): 0.5/0.6 GB (83%) | Uptime: 4 hrs 7 mins 36 secs
<MistaED> umm, i'm sure there's a way to send the pid of apt-get to something which isn't dependent on X
<Whatsisname> Poromenos, yes
<MistaED> nfi how though
<Whatsisname> just fork the apt-get process
<Whatsisname> although if it requires your intervention you're screwed
<Whatsisname> unless you use it in screen or something
<Poromenos> Whatsisname: hmm, yeah
<Poromenos> well, i'll wait
<intelikey> not bad for a modern linux with no major changes from the default eeh
<Frogzoo> Whatsisname: but once it's running... otherwise just nohup would be cool
<Poromenos> by the way, can i get dpkg-reconfigure to autodetect the OTHER screen settings? what number is the second screen?
<Whatsisname> i don't think so
<intelikey> distro unknown ????     i guess it can't read the release file
<g0dchild> do i need to anyth out of the ordinary to sign into msn network using kopete?
<Poromenos> it's asking me for a bus and it has PCI:1:0:0
<Whatsisname> for what
<Whatsisname> whats asking you for a bus
<intelikey> PCI:1:0:14:0  ?
<Whatsisname> is it asking you to specify a video card or something
<Healot> no, g0dchild
<Poromenos> to autodetect my screen, i think
<Whatsisname> well
<g0dchild> :(
<Whatsisname> in a terminal run
<Poromenos> but yeah, it doesn't make much sense that the screen would be in the PCI bus
<Whatsisname> lspci -X
<Whatsisname> and it will spit out PCI devices with identifiers useful for X configurations
<Healot> Poromenos, read the manual of that monitor?
<intelikey> PCI:0:14:0  <--- that's my pci vidio card
<g0dchild> it tries signing in for a while and then goes dead after a while- just to make sure, i tried signing in with gaim- it worked there
<Poromenos> Whatsisname: yeah, the vidcard is there
<Poromenos> i'm just trying to get it to autodetect the other screen
<intelikey> sorry i got the leading 1: in the first post.
<Healot> then keep using gaim, I think
<Poromenos> i might just unplug the second screen and see if it works
<intelikey> agp uses pci also iirc
<Poromenos> intelikey: yeah, my card is agp
<Healot> my card is made from paper
<intelikey> PCI:0:16:0  ?    or something like that ?
<bungle> just installed badger 5.1 image is a 386 and should be 686 how can i change it?
<Healot> PCI:1:0:0 - for most AGP...
<Shed> How can I change which application is launched by GNOME's "Launch music player" keyboard shortcut?
<RockClimber> is it possible to install the test of dapper drake and then upgrade to the release version using whatever the update tool is (I'm a fedora user considering ubuntu for 1 machine, just got the 5.10 live cds and I like how polished it looks).
<Healot> bungle, you need to dl a different kernel online...
<bungle> how healot? can i use apt -get?
<Frogzoo> RockClimber: definite maybe - you're running a test setup - so the upgrade _could_ fail
<intelikey> ah it may also depend on which agp you have  2x 4x 8x .......
<Healot> yes... checkout http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for latest kernel packages
<bungle> cheers Healot
<Whatsisname> intelikey, did you ever get that thing with your keyboard shortcuts working
<RockClimber> Frogzoo, I gues what I'm asking is *how much* has been frozen. In fedora upgrading 1 version to the next isn't the recommended route, but upgrading from the final RC is easier.
<Whatsisname> RockClimber, most likely yes
<pbr> Every time I run update-manager I'm presented with a dialogue box: [Information] 
<pbr> It is not possible to upgrade all packages.
<pbr> This means that besides the actual upgrade of the packages some further action (such as installing or removing packages) is required. Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation.
<pbr> The following packages are not upgraded:
<pbr>   unison
<intelikey> Whatsisname which thing ?
<intelikey> was that me ?
<Whatsisname> i thought so
<Whatsisname> maybe not lol
<RockClimber> Whatsisname, thanks I'll give it a whirl. Are there any openoffice beta 64bit packages built for ubuntu?
<intelikey> i was trying to get twm to auto load  links2 when i login into x
<Whatsisname> RockClimber, what beta version?
<ron_> what is the name of the partition app?
<pbr> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't do anything. I've tried deleting the contents of /var/cache/apt, /var/lib/dpkg/available, removing unison and reinstalling it, but I can't get rid of the message.
<Whatsisname> i wouldn't think so, I don't know of any major "beta" version
<intelikey> i don't remember working on keys tho Whatsisname
<Whatsisname> ron_, could be parted, gparted, qtparted
<ron_> ty
<pbr> Any suggestions for how to work out why it is complaining about upgrading unison?
<Whatsisname> intelikey, i thought you encountered some 0x08B or something in a keyboard shortcut dialog, forget about it I guess
<RockClimber> There is a 64bit build of 2.0.2 floating around, I found some rpms but my 64bit machine isn't suitable for playing with and non of the fedora users I've spoken too have tried it. Wondered if any ubuntu people had tried
<Frogzoo> pbr: check your /etc/apt/sources.list for hoary repos?
<intelikey> Whatsisname wasn't me.
<pbr> "grep hoary /etc/apt/sources.list" retruns nothing (ie hoary isn't mentioned in my sources.list)
<Healot> 
<Whatsisname> RockClimber, I only see 1.9.129 in the apt repository for 32 bit, its likely the same for 64
<klfd4> when booting up with a custom kernel, i get insmod failures right at the start, but i cant find the messages in dmesg.. my /etc/modules file has none of the modules its trying to insert there.. any place else modules are listed to be loaded?
<Nermal> klfd4: in the initrd ?
<Frogzoo> Whatsisname: there is a test 2.0.1breezy
<klfd4> hmm, let me check
<Jhair> Healot: what does  mean
<pbr> Frogzoo: what do you mean by "repos"?
<Whatsisname> Frogzoo, whats the package name?
<Frogzoo> pbr: pastebing /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<Healot> can you see that? Utada Hikaru btw... just testing this SCIM-UIM thing
<Whatsisname> oh
<Whatsisname> i was only looking in the normal apt list
<pbr> grep -Ev '^(#.*)?$' /etc/apt/sources.list
<pbr> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<pbr> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<pbr>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<pbr> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<pbr>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<Healot> you!
<Healot> use pastebin
<Jhair> Healot: yes, Emacs is great for that
<anakronisme> 'ello. i have a non-specific question i was hoping to get answered: does anyone know how to get emacs to automatically indent when you press enter? i've read up on it, but i cant seem to find it
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 24.8/92.4 MB (27%)
<jnoon> anyone know how to do this... in a bash script run by root, i want to run a command but as another user..?
<Jhair> anakronisme: electric indentation
<Jhair> anakronisme: Electric C section in the Emacs manual
<liable> i think an op seriously needs to add DO NOT PASTE IN THE CHANNEL to the topic...
<ndlovu> nate_, thanks for the suggestions earlier - in the end I couldn't find any better way than testing settings with hdparm -tT
<intelikey> running x and a web browser     no swap.   pretty light eeh ?
<anakronisme> jhair: i shall investigate, thank you.
<klfd4> Nermal, how do i view the initrd file? or should i just edit it out from grub/menu.lst?
<Whatsisname> jnoon, i'm sure there is a way let me give a quick check
<Nermal> ermm... I thought there was a file somewhere that told mkinitrd what modules to put in the initrd image
<Nermal> but I can't find it :|
<klfd4> how about log-files? is there a boot-up log? besides dmesg
<jnoon> Whatsisname, sweet thanks... its for a background process script so i cant do password input etc
<Nermal> there is /etc/mkinitramfs/modules
<klfd4> its all commented out there
<klfd4> or, its just comments :)
<Whatsisname> jdoon, use su
<Nermal> have you tried running mkinitrd for your current kernel ?
<Whatsisname> you can pass a parameter it that will have it execute a commad
<jnoon> Whatsisname,  ok ill try that out
<Frogzoo> pbr: no problems there...
<klfd4> i just followed a howto i found on ubuntuforums :) think it was make-kpkg --initrd blabla
<intelikey> <klfd4> Nermal, how do i view the initrd file? or should i just edit it out from grub/menu.lst? <--- unless you build a kernel with fs support for your / file system  you MUST use initrd to boot.
<klfd4> then i dont need initrd then \? since i built ext3 into the kernel
<nate-> wow, Nermal
<nate-> haven't seen you in forever, but I don't remember my name when i knew you
<marlun> What package do I need to be able to compile java code?
<Healot> sun' jdk + make-jpkg
<intelikey> klfd4 until ubuntu left ext2 out of the default kernels  i never used an initrd.
<Healot> or try the jdk from blackdown (available in universe section)
<marlun> Healot: That was to me?
<marlun> ok
<Nermal> klfd4: just out of interest - why do you need a custom kernel ?
<pbr> A while back I installed unison from debian (before I discovered the unison2.9.1 packages in ubuntu) so I could sync with a debian box. I've since removed that package, but update-manager is still complaining.
<klfd4> k. maybe thats not my problem. when i boot up with the custom kernel, i get insmod-failures which doesnt show in dmesg
<Nermal> klfd4: ran depmod -a
<Nermal> ?
<klfd4> trying to load modules which doesnt exist
<klfd4> i'll try that
<anakronisme> jhair: the electric indentation is proving quite the challenge :)
<Frogzoo> pbr: dpkg --purge unison    & try again mebbe
<ubushine> hey folks, anyone have enlightenment installed?
<klfd4> Nermal, need it for sound to work..
<Nermal> klfd4: ah..
<Healot> marlun, anyways... the version of Blackdown jdk is 1.4, and the latest from Sun is 1.5 update 6
<Nermal> tried just booting with pci=noacpi noapic ?
<ndlovu> does anyone know how smartd works? I've got it running, but I can't seem to find any output that it generates... (I've used smartctl before though)
<klfd4> tried everything on the forums with the default kernel
<Nermal> ndlovu: it probably outputs to syslogh
<marlun> Healot: The sun jdk is not available in any repository?
<Healot> ubushine, I am enlightened by GNOME 2 :)
<klfd4> Nermal, i dont really have any problems with the new kernel, its just that the error-messages on the start are fugly :)
<Nermal> klfd4: ah.
<Healot> no... marlun
<ubushine> funny
<Healot> !javadebs
<Nermal> klfd4: close your eyes when you start the os :)
<ubushine> anyone -- no enlightenment users?
<klfd4> heh
<Nermal> ubushine: in #e ?
<ndlovu> Nermal: thanks, I see it there... so syslog is different from /var/log/messages?
<Nermal> ndlovu: erm.. I think so
<Healot> we use metacity+gnome 2... here... or maybe not
<klfd4> what file logs the startup process?
<ubushine> i tried. no one there
<webex> can aonyone explain the use of the file /etc/nsswitch.conf or give me a link to where i can read about it?
<Healot> syslogd is the daemon... that's file... /var/log/messages
<klfd4> thanks
<Healot> man nsswitch.conf?
<Nermal> webex: it tells the system what resources to use to resolve names
<Nermal> usually tells systems to look in /etc/hosts first (ie: files) then use things like NIS and DNS
<webex> Healot, oh didnt know there was a man page for it, thanks
<Healot> there is :)
<pbr> I've tried --purge, but it didn't help. I'll try it again...   Does update-manager have a separate list of packages? apt-get upgrade has no mention on unison.
<webex> Nermal, ok thanks
<Nermal> pbr: tried apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Healot> yay, new colonel (kernel)
<Nermal> mine exploded last night after running out of space on /boot ;)
<Healot> I love GNU/Linux, because there is always a man to rely on :)
<Nermal> I still have a 40mb /boot partition from the good 'ol redhat 5.1 days :)
<Healot> that's way too OLD
<Nermal> nah.. we just didn't have 4mb + initrd images then :)
<intelikey> ok this is a ubuntu linux advertisement.     i've got 5 consoles logged in + X  xdm and one user  running a graphic web browser (links2)  an irc client (bitchx)   a sound mixer (aumix)   xterm session     and check this memory usage.    Mem usage: 26.5/92.4 MB (29%)   <-- that's right.  for all you folks with 2g+ ram  i've got less than 100m  and no swap.   :)
<intelikey> playing songs,   did i mention that
<intelikey> sounds great   looks great
<Nermal> intelikey: splendid.. now fire up quake4-demo
<klfd4> Nermal, commenting out initrd in grub/menu.lst worked :) no more insmod errors  !
<Healot> monolithic kernels are the pain the behind...
<intelikey> Nermal not a gamer actually.
<pbr> Nothing from "apt-get dist-upgrade". "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<intelikey> hdd is pretty full   but it is less than one gig.
<intelikey> Disk usage(ST3630A): 0.5/0.6 GB (83%)
<snowblink> pbr, unison is in universe on 5.10
<intelikey> did i mention this box came to it's origenal owner with windows 95 pre installed....   and still has it     lol
<intelikey> ok i'm finished bragging.....
<Zero_Day> awww shucks i missed the braggong
<anakronisme> so, you're bragging about ubuntu to ubuntu-users?
<Zero_Day> bragging*
<anakronisme> semms superfluous
<elkbuntu> intelikey, write a howto for the forums or put a page up somewhere
<anakronisme> semms, yes
<anakronisme> not seems.
<pbr> If I run "dpkg --purge unison" the update-manager message about it goes away. After running "aptitude install unison" the update-manager message comes back.
<Stargazers> Hi. Have anyone of you made bash scripts?
<snowblink> pbr, apt-cache search unison
<pbr> (Where dpkg --purge removes unison, and aptitue installs it again)
<intelikey> elkbuntu i couldn't begin to write a howto....    but i've found so nice pictures......   google images    PPMM    :)
<snowblink> pbr, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<snowblink> pbr, do you have universe repos?
<Frogzoo> pbr: mebbe 'sudo dpkg --purge unison unison-gtk' & try again?
<intelikey> hmmm oooops they are not all G rated tho.
<pbr> I had to do "dpkg --purge unison-gtk" before "dpkg --purge unison" would work.
<Zero_Day> at least this room is active, i hate my distros room
<nacho> llegu...
<pbr> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe + security universe
<Stargazers> How I can wget files from some server to "blah_from_variable-filenameinserver.jpg"? I mean that I have $filename array where is 100 filenames seperating by spaces and I'd like to wget all files from some server and use filenames which is defined on $filename variable? How I can do that, cause wget -O - $URL > $filename gives "Ambiguos error"?
<Zero_Day> i woulda just told ya intelikey
<intelikey> what is your distor Zero_Day    your version info doesn't say
<Frogzoo> Stargazers: man wget - check -i option
<Stargazers> Ok, have to look
<intelikey> ah ok
<pbr> apt-cache serach unison comes up with: tra, unison, unison-gtk, unison2.9.1, & unison2.9.1-gtk.
<Zero_Day> i have ubuntu here but its a fileserver for the LAN
<snowblink> pbr, sudo apt-get remove unison
<pbr> snowblink: My /etc/apt/sources.list can be found at http://pastebin.com/601095
<Darky> i have to change HZ screen how i do this?
<nate_> hmm, is apt-cache search the equivalant of searching in synaptic?
<intelikey> well this is the only ubuntu box i have...   and this is the first time i got all the kinks out of it.    so i might let it stay more than two days this time.
<Darky> can any one give me guide?
<pbr> snowblink: is "apt-get remove unison" significantly different to removing the package with "dpkg --purge unison"?
<Zero_Day> yes ubuntu is nice, i like debian based systems
<Darky> i have to change HZ screen how i do this?
<Darky> can any one give me guide?
<Darky> i have to change HZ screen how i do this?
<Darky> can any one give me guide?
<snowblink> pbr, um I think so. Apt is dealing with apt, whereas dpkg is dealing with packages...
<GnarusLeo> Anone using a HP Pavilion laptop? Having some issues with screen flickering on using fglrx drivers ... works great with ati-driver (but no 3d acc :( ... I can start gnome, no errors, but the screen just flickers alot
<intelikey> Darky    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and answer all questions correctly.      "do not choose 'simple'"  when asked about rezelution.
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: I do use a zv6000 Pavilion
<snowblink> pbr, by doing apt-get remove you are telling apt that you don't want it anymore
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, have you fglrx drivers?
<eubenesa> hey guys
<snowblink> pbr, I don't know if dpkg does that.
<pbr> snowblink: using apt-get to remove unison works the same as dpkg for this example. Remove package, error message goes away. Reinstall package, error message comes back
<snowblink> pbr, what are you trying to do?
<Zero_Day> ty intelkey i dont use a GUI on ubuntu so i couldnt remember to tell him lol
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: sometimes it flickers, when I do ALT+F3, but it's rare
<sohologic> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: never flickers under X though
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, but you use flgrx drivers, or the ati drivers?
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: yes, I use the propietary drivers
<pbr> snowblink: when I run update-manager I get a dialogue box with "It is not possible to upgrade all packages. ... The following packages are not upgraded: unison"
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, and its a WXGA with radeon 9000? If so, you think I could have a look at your xorg.conf file?
<GnarusLeo> That would be great
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: it's another card radeon 200M
<Zero_Day> oops
<pbr> snowblink: I'd like to know what the message keeps on appearing, and how to get rid of it.
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, I see .. I have R250
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: does it flicker under X in your case?
<Nameeater> hmm, my X just died and hardlocked
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, When I bott with flrx drivers  the screen goes crazy ... flcikers alot and its almost impossible to see anything ... though 3d acc works and all .. its probably monitor or screen settings
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: yes can be. 3D works for me too but only with the propietary drivers
<GnarusLeo> exacly .. but you have a widescreen tft right?
<GnarusLeo> Jhair,
<snowblink> pbr, have you ever used backports?
<snowblink> pbr, apt-cache show unison
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, and what does alt-f3 do? :)
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: yes TFT WXGA (1280x800)
<pbr> Not on this box. I did manually install unison from debian a long time ago. unison has since been purged  several times.
<GnarusLeo> I fell out, sorry ..
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: yes TFT WXGA (1280x800)
<snowblink> pbr, what do you mean manually installed unison from debian?
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, exacly what I want to use ... you think I can get a copy of your xorg.conf? Maybe at pastebin?
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: under X, ALT-f3 switches to a console (text based terminal)
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: I am sorry but I am now at work and my laptop is at home :(
<snowblink> pbr, what did you do? change apt sources? downloaded the deb? recompiled the debian package?
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, oh .. you mean alt - ctrl - f3 ...
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: of course! silly me, that was what I meant
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, ok :) Maybe Ill catch you another time .. do you remember how you installed the drivers btw?
<pbr> snowblink: Download and install the debian stable unison package (so I could sync between a ubuntu box and debian box with the same version before I discovered the unison2.9.1 packages).
<Jhair> GnarusLeo: I transformed the .rpm to .deb with alien and installed the .deb with dpkg
<Dr3as> i had big problems with getting the nivida driver to work on my system (pci-e 7800gt dual dvi), i just want to say i found a solution :D adding ignoredevices in xorg.conf
<pbr> snowblink: apt-cache show unison: Section: universe/net Version: 2.10.2-2build1, any other details you would like?
<GnarusLeo> Jhair, ty .. Ill try that
<intelikey> ATTENTION   using pastebin for transfering configuration files,  you will get markup   and need to run  dos2unix file newfile
<intelikey> or use an editor and remove the markup
<snowblink> pbr, ah so you directly installed a debian package onto ubuntu...
<omnia> hola alguien sabe como se instala un modem adsl por usb
<Jhair> omnia: WHAT!?
<Jhair> omnia: go to ubuntu-es
<snowblink> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<warpzone> pardon, can somebody help me with a quick SSH problem? or is there a better channel to ask in?
<omnia> #ubuntu-es
<pbr> snowblink yes, though I've since purged the package. Something is remembering, but I can't work out where.
<Jhair> warpzone: just ask
<snowblink> pbr, try cleaning apt
<jnoon> whats up with killall -9 not getting everything? i have to run it a couple times for it to work
<warpzone> I'm trying to connect to myself via SSH, but I get "connection refused". I have port 22 open, and can connect to myself using the internal network address.
<pbr> snowblink "apt-get clean"? which just deletes files from /var/cache/apt/archives?
<briceg> hello everybody!
<intelikey> jnoon killall -9   will only kill   -9 and it's sub processes       is  -9 running on your system ?
<pbr> snowblink I've tried dpkg --purge unison; rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*; aptitude install unison. But that didn't help.
<briceg> Does someone use grdesktop or rdesktop ?
<Jhair> jnoon: kill -9 doesn't work for zombie processes
<intelikey> you are thinking of   kill -9 <pid>
<test> Does anyone know how I can set some options for the snd_emu10k1 module in Ubuntu? Since there are no /etc/modprobe.conf I have no idea
<intelikey> i like   sudo kill -9 -1
<Jhair> briceg: I do use rdesktop
<nate_> how do you extract all the contents of a deb file?
<jnoon> hmm ok... so i dont want killall -9? whats the best way to kill surely something by name (like killall)
<pbr> snowblink I suspect it is just update-manager which is remember it (does it have a private cache?) apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't list anything (0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.)
<Whatsisname> sudo killall -9 init rofl
<snowblink> pbr, apt-get clean; apt-get autoclean
<Whatsisname> don't do that
<nate_> or better yet, how do you create a dummy-package that just has certain dependencies
<intelikey> jnoon kill -9 <pid>    or   killall <name>    but   sudo either for more force
<pbr> snowblink Then what?
<intelikey> jnoon ever use   top
<snowblink> pbr, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install unison
<briceg> Jhair : I've installed the programme, everything seem to be OK, I've also setup windows to allow "remote admin." but when I try on my Linux to do (g)rdesktop IP_of_Windows, after a while I have the message "Connection TIme Out", could you help me?
<intelikey> nate_ meta packages
<nate_> intelikey, ?
<Jhair> briceg: what happens if you ping the remote machine, is there?
<intelikey> a package of dependencies
<intelikey> meta package
<jnoon> intelikey,  ya use it
<intelikey> jnoon yeah
<nate_> intelikey, ahh, ok thanks
<epssy> indeed, nate_ make a meta package similar to say build-essential
<briceg> it's alright with the ping , in fact Samba is also installed and everything work right...
<snowblink> pbr, if you insist on using update-manager, then clear out that cache.
<warpzone> I'm trying to connect to myself via SSH, but I get "connection refused". I have port 22 open, and can connect to myself using the internal network address, just not from outside
<Jhair> briceg: I've never seen such a message, unless the remote machine is available (I've tested Ubuntu<->Windows XP)
<pbr> snowblink How?
<intelikey> it's an interactive process manipulation app    CLI    jnoon
<Jhair> briceg: maybe a firewall is in the way?
<briceg> Jhair : I've also turn it off...
<Jhair> briceg: maybe you can try ngrep no the remote machine to see if you get some traffic from your linux box
<snowblink> pbr, in the preferences somewhere there are options to clear the cache IIRC
<Jhair> briceg: I mean some rdesktop related traffic
<Jhair> ngrep is available for windows afaik
<intelikey> nate the way a meta package works when setup correctly is,  if you install it (it's empty by the way) all the deps it lists will be installed.  and if you remove it. you don't loose any files. it just removes the meta package.    how ever some meta packages have reverse dep'd  that is if you remove the meta package you uninstall lots of stuff.
<briceg> Jhair : my distribution doesn't the ngrep command...
<s_spiff> hello guys..
<pbr> snowblink My main reason for using update-manager is that is what runs when the task bar update reminder is used to initiate package upgrade.
<intelikey> shoot i gota get ready to go.    see yall when.
<aliquis> So could someone tell me how to set options for a module without /etc/modprobe.conf?
<Jack_2000> any one here have yamaha sound card and ubuntu breezy badger ?
<Stargazers> Uh. Can't make wget work like I need :( I have file "files.txt" which contains all URL's I need to download. I have "filenames.txt" which contains all names how files should be renamed. Both contains as much lines, of course. So how I can download files.txt files but use names which are listed on filesnames.txt?
<aliquis> i have "options snd-emu10k1x extin=0x3fff extout=0x7fff" in /etc/modprobe.d/snd_emu10k1.modprobe
<aliquis> but that doesn't seem to be enough
<aliquis> or alsa doesn't support the spdif on the livedrive
<briceg> Jhair : would you think it could be a problem because of my Laptop wideScreen or my linux distribution 64bit?
<webex> whats the command to mount a smb drive in linux?
<Chris_C> hello everyone
<Stargazers>  Hi
<Chris_C> does anyone know how to force a password change past the "too similar to old password" rejection?
<Jhair> briceg: I don't think so, I use rdesktop almost daily with a widescreen laptop running 64bit ubuntu...
<briceg> ...like me...
<Jhair> briceg: I use it when connected to a VPN... Probably your problem has to do with some network issue
<Jack_2000> change pass twice ??
<Jack_2000> change first time to something diferent (321) and then to the desired pass :D
<Chris_C> it might remember more than one password back; I wonder how to tell if it does; concerned that I'll get stuck with the new "temporary" password
<bas_> anyone know a calendar app like evolution, but without the email functionality?
<Jack_2000> have you tryed to search for some config or somerhing ?
<zby> salut
<snowblink> Chris_C, /etc/pam.d
<bas_> anyone?
<shukhrat> Hello All ! My Apache not runing when computer restart?
<marlun> How do I change tabs in vi to the length of 4 spaces instead of 8?
<snowblink> bas_, sunbird
<bas_> sunbird.. I'll check it out, thanks
<shukhrat> every time i'm type sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<shukhrat>  then i's work
<snowblink> marlun, look at tabstop and shiftwidth
<esoteric> how can i tell if the kernel im running has QoS compiled in? (2.6.12-10-386)
<aliquis> shukhrat: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<marlun> snowblink: it doesn't seem to recognize either of them =/
<Jhair> esoteric: in your linux sources: grep -i qos .config
<X3n0n> hi, I have a problem with my gamepad. It seems that the gameport receives button clicks that I don't do.
<shukhrat> Thanks Aliquis
<X3n0n> The gamepad is sidewinder gamepad
<Darky> //
<snowblink> marlun, set tabstop=4 doesn't work?
<aliquis> So I'll ask one more time, how can I set some options for the ALSA snd_emu10k1 module in Ubuntu? I want to enable my sb audigy livedrive.
<marlun> snowblink: ah, I didn't use the "set" sorry for that.
<X3n0n> is there any command so that ubuntu do not listen on gameport at all?
<shukhrat> aliquis do we have easy way ?
<X3n0n> i also want to say that wether i have my gamepad plugged or not, it receives button clicks
<nate_> anyone know a good howto on creating metapackages?
<ateves> hi, my x server doesn't start automatically anymore. i login via console and then startx
<ateves> how can if fix that?
<aliquis> shukhrat: I don't know much about ubuntu/debian way of doing things but probably something like: 1) look in /etc/init.d after something which looks like a file for apache, 2) type  update-rc.d <name of whatever has to do with apache> default
<aliquis> defaults even
<Chris_C> snowblink: thanks
<Chris_C> I've found the /etc/pam.d/passwd file ...
<Chris_C> it contains simply "@include common-password"
<snowblink> Chris_C, so look at /etc/pam.d/common-password
<snowblink> Chris_C, do you have cracklib enabled?
<Chris_C> looking at file ...
<aliquis> shukhrat: was that enough?
<Chris_C> cracklib isn't called out in /etc/pam.d/passwd
<shukhrat> aliquis i don't understand what to do next i found folder /ets/init.d wgat next ?
<shukhrat> *what next
<snowblink> Chris_C, is obscure enabled?
<Chris_C> yes
<blk^> i install telnetd but it doesn't run the service,what can i do ?
<snowblink> Chris_C, that's probably what's doing some basic checks then
<Chris_C> looking now for a man page for this ...
<Chris_C> and unfortunately googling for "common-password" is no help
<blk^> anyone can tell me how to start the telnetd service ?
<webex> whats the ubuntu command or way to renew ip? (started the computer whit out the cable)
<shukhrat> aliquis maybe i should change in /etc/default/apache2 ? directory
<soundray> webex: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aliquis> shukhrat: type ls in /etc/init.d and see if there are some file called apachesomething or httpsomething
<aliquis> shukhrat: and then type update-rc.d thenameofthatfile defaults
<soundray> blk^: 'sudo apt-get install telnetd ; /etc/init.d/telnetd start'
<dv_> hm where are the opengl manpages?
<dv_> which package?
<s_spiff> guys is there something like kazaa for linux.... or any substitute?
<dv_> I need some glDrawElements reference for example
<dv_> s_spiff, (k)mldonkey and amule
<dv_> also several torrent clients
<soundray> s_spiff: apt-cache search peer file sharing
<s_spiff> ok..thnx
<blk^> PID TTY TIME CMD
<blk^> 7199 pts/0 00:00:00 ps
<blk^> sorry
<dv_> or are the opengl dev manpages in a X11 dev package?
<Chris_C> still can't find documentation for /etc/pam.d/passwd or common-password ...
<LinuxJones> Good Morning
<soundray> Chris_C: maybe what you need is in /usr/share/doc/libpam*
<esoteric> is there a way to load QoS into ubuntu without compiling a custom kernel?
<shukhrat> aliquis in directory /etc/init.d i have file apache2
<soundray> Is there something like an adapter that will let me use a Compact Flash memory card in place of a laptop HD?
<DeadZed> Can anyone suggest a good back-up tool .. that would save current state of enviroment, so that in case I break the system, I could easily restore it?
<aliquis> shukhrat: so type update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<soundray> DeadZed: check out sbackup
<DeadZed> danke
<soundray> DeadZed: gern
<EdLin> DeadZed, make your /etc updated by cvs
<DeadZed> cause I broke my ubuntu by updating it to dapper
<Jhair> EdLin: what happens if the cvs repository breaks? that's not a good backup. CVS is intended for version control not backup
<shukhrat> aliguis: so should i only type in terminal this update-rc.d apache defaults it all ?
<Qix> Hi, just installed ubuntu, now im stuck with a linux-windows problem
<Qix> is there any slightly reliable way to write to a ntfs drive from ubuntu ?
<DeadZed> Qix state your problem
<EdLin> Jhair, he wasn't looking for a backup, he was looking for restoring configuration files
<soundray> esoteric: all the QoS stuff is compiled as modules, so it should be possible.
<Qix> DeadZed, busy ;) -- gimme a sec
<aliquis> shukhrat: i think that is all yes
<Qix> alternatively... is there a way i can convert it to a different filesystem without losing data ?
<Jhair> EdLin: <DeadZed> Can anyone suggest a good back-up tool
<esoteric> soundray, any perticular direction you can point me in, im not having much luck
<Jhair> but it's ok, it doesn't matter :)
<Qix> but then, i may wish to go back to windows, so if i do convert it, can the new system be read from inside windows ?
<ragunath> when i tried to install kdevelop in ubuntu it gave me an error kde-config not installed , what should i do
<DeadZed> Qix there is no RELIABLE way to write onto ntfs in linux
<shukhrat> aliquis: It say like this : ( System startup links for /etc/init.d/apache already exist.
<Qix> ok, so what about converting ?
<Qix> and, if i do convert-  can i convert it back ?
<EdLin> Qix, shrink your NTFS parittion and make a FAT32 parittion for sharing your Windows and GNU/Linux files
<aliquis> EdLin: aren't there some program to use ext2 partitions in windows?
<DeadZed> Qix I only use fat32 .. never ntfs - its risky
<aliquis> in that case isn't it better to make the shared partition ext2
<EdLin> aliquis, yes, but I think they are read-only
<Qix> ok...
<soundray> esoteric: no experience here, sorry. Look at the modules in /lib/modules/<your kernel version/kernel/net/sched/
<lucas123> help with sweex router
* EdLin seems to have everyone second-guessing his advice today
<DeadZed> aliquis ther's plenty of software for windows reading ext2, ext3 etc
<aliquis> DeadZed: but not writing?
<EdLin> he needs to *write*
<lucas123> I have to reset my sweex router when I start ubuntu 5.10 to get a internet connection
<lucas123> after a reset all is fine
<shukhrat> People how to start Apache2 auto-ly after reboot com ?
<lucas123> please some help with the router
<Qix> ag, for now ill just leave it as it is
<lucas123> anny help with the sweex router???please
<Qix> ill work on it when i decided which OS im sticking with
<shukhrat> aliquis: :(
<soundray> esoteric, have you found http://www.opalsoft.net/qos/DS.htm ?
<Toma-> !vfat
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ReWT_AxS> How do you burn an ISO with serpentine?
<lucas123> why do I have to reset my sweex router to get a internet connection??
<aliquis> shukhrat: I have no idea why it doesn't work if the scripts already are there (and the command was the right one), you have installed apache as ubuntu packages and not compiled it by yourself or something?
<funkyHat> ReWT_AxS, you don't, use gnomebaker or k3b
<ReWT_AxS> WHich one is better?
<soundray> lucas123, how is your router connected to the PC?
<lucas123> lan eth0
<aliquis> k3b
<funkyHat> ReWT_AxS, both are fine, k3b is a KDE app
<Toma-> k3b, but youll need to install some of kde to use it
<aliquis> kde apps are good
<aliquis> ;D
<ReWT_AxS> oh okay
<shukhrat> aliquis: I remove Apache and install Apache2 .
<EdLin> ReWT_AxS, I like k3b better, but using it means you have to have KDE and Qt libraries
<zer0n> can anyone tell me whether i'm gonna have to reinstall my nvidia drivers if try this howto:
<zer0n> How-To: 2.6.14 Vanilla Kernel (latest) + ck Patchset (Enhanced Performance kernel
<funkyHat> k3b is generally considered better but if you use gnome you might be better off with gnomebaker, especially if you have limited memory or disc space
<soundray> lucas123, can you explain the problem in more detail please
<aliquis> if you really have limited anything why use any of them instead of cdrecord / cdrecord-prodvd
<lucas123> soundray I have a onboard eth card. adsl modem en sweex router all works perfect only after booting ubunte I have to reset the router to get a internet connection
<Seveas> zer0n, yes you will have to reinstall
<shukhrat> aliquis: in directory /etc/defaults/apache2 i have this)     0 = start on boot; #1 = don't start on boot
<shukhrat> NO_START=1
<aliquis> so set it to 0 then
<soundray> lucas123, so you suspect ubuntu to interrupt the router's internet connection?
<zer0n> hey 10x, but i installed them with automatix, so can I do it again with automatix after the kernel update?
<shukhrat> NO_START=0 ? u meam ?
<aliquis> yes
<EdLin> brb
<shukhrat> Ok ...
<lucas123> Soundray yes its all I can think of all other computers have internet when I start ububtu all internet is gone a reset of the router and all is working again
<aliquis> shukhrat: nice that you found it
<Toma-> Seveas: silly question, ive installed a custom kernel, it boots fine, but no restricted modules :/ and also no ndiswrapper so i can get wireless network connected. any tips?
<aliquis> lucas123: I can't understand why that would be except if you run a dhcpd in the ubuntu machine which starts updating the other machines ips or something weird like that
<soundray> lucas123, does your router act as a DHCP and/or DNS server?
<LinuxJones> Toma, that's the joy of running custom kernels :)
<Toma-> im guessing its just a matter of rebuilding linux-modules-restricted...
<aliquis> Toma-: don't use the custom kernel or build with with support for restricted modules and ndiswrappre?
<lucas123> soundray yes its dhcp
<Toma-> i need a custom kernel tho, my mobo is too new for .12
<bungle> !bluetooth
<ubotu> bluetooth is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<soundray> lucas123, and does ubuntu get its IP from the router okay?
<lucas123> soundray yes all data is fine ip etc
<Qix> hi, I have one more odd problem...
<Qix> how do i set the permissions, on a readonly file system
<lucas123> soundray I can acces the router by http://192.168.2.1/
<lucas123>  ans it says connected but there is no connection until I reset it
<Qix> i have mounted my windows drive (read only), on /win/c
<Qix> but can only access it from a root login
<Qix> root@qix:/win# chmod 555 /win/e
<Qix> chmod: changing permissions of `/win/e': Read-only file system
<soundray> lucas123: can you access any log info on the router via http?
<Seveas> Qix, duh
<Seveas> you can't chmod on a r/o fs
<lucas123> soundray yes and all it's telling me is all computers are connected
<drummer87> arrgh... hi there, can someone help, i just got a sound card cos my onboard isn't working and I can't set it up...
<Qix> Seveas, ok...
<Qix> so how do i read from it when not as root ?
<drummer87> it's chipset is cmi8738 and the kernel modules are loaded
<Seveas> Qix, correct mount options (umask=2222)
<Qix> and /win isnt a read-only fs
<Qix> i set it through System=>Administration=>Disks
<Qix> theres no mount options there
<Qix> and its not in /etc/fstab
<drummer87> and in system>preferenves>sound , it appears in the default device list, but when i select it, the change doesn't stick when i open 'sound' again
<drummer87> :(
<soundray> lucas123: you could run a ping to an internet site on one of your computers, then boot the ubuntu box and find out exactly at what stage of the boot process the ping stops working.
<soundray> lucas123, make sure you set VERBOSE to yes in /etc/default/rcS
<bungle> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<lucas123> soundray how do I do that exactly I run ubuntu for 2 weeks so pleas give command line
<drummer87> what do i need to do to get this pci card working as the default device over the onboard chip??
<LinuxJones> drummer87: disable your onboard sound card in systems bios
<lucas123> soundray during install the internet connection workd got all updates after the first real boot the problem started
<drummer87> thanks, will try that
<soundray> lucas123, 'gksudo gedit /etc/default/rcS'; find the line that says "VERBOSE=no", change no to yes, save the file and exit the editor. Stop ubuntu, reset the router, run the ping on the other machine, boot ubuntu, use a digital camera to take a screenshot the moment that the ping on the other machine stops.
<soundray> lucas123, you can post the screenshot on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you want people here to have a look at it.
<Qix> guys, how do I ste mount options on a disk ive mounted
<LinuxJones> drummer87: you can specify which soundcard your system uses but it's easier just to disable the soundcard since your not using it.
<Qix> Seveas said i must set it to umask=2222 but in System=>Administration=>Disks the option isnt there
<tristan_> Qix, umask=2222 has to be set in fstab
<Qix> ok
<Qix> well, id rather not go into editting fstab (but will if i have to)
<lucas123> soundray oke will try it thanks for the help so far by the way ubuntu is the first linux version that I realy like and have installed in my computer without Window$ internet problem or not its stil great
<Qix> im using that disks admin, but when i mount something - its only visible as root, how can i make it visible for all users ?
<tristan_> Qix, I did not follow the topic but you want to mount a hard disk with specific right, don't you?
<webex> anyone remembers the string to allow a specific user to a samba share? everyone in samba channel is away..
<tristan_> I gibe you the example for my data partition : /dev/hda5       /media/Donnees  vfat    user,umask=000  0       0
<Qix> erm, i have a ntfs disk (well, partition) which im mounting at /win/c... i can access it as root, but as another user it doesnt work
<Sp4rKy> does anyone know where i have to put the plugin file of punBB?
<shukhrat> aliquis: Viola ! it's work Thanks :)
<jetscreamer> qix add that umask like tristan just posted in fstab
<tristan_> then you can put instead of defaults for option : user,umask=000
<Qix> well, ill try write an ntfs line
<Qix> kk
<Qix> thanks
<tristan_> and be sure in my line to replace vfat by ntfs
<paolob> Hi guys! What is there in ubuntu to make panorama photos?
<elkbuntu> paolob, gimp is similar to photoshop, if that's what you're asking?
<LinuxJones> paolob: the gimp I remember a howto hit google and you'll find it
<soundray> paolob: ale. Don't expect anything fancy, though.
<paolob> soundray, elkbuntu LinuxJones thank you!
<soundray> paolob: there is also a gimp plugin by the name of pandora
<gnomefreak> LinuxJones: the how to is in repos too
* gnomefreak cant remember the name tho
<gnomefreak> gropping or something like that'
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak: I don't even use the gimp I just remember browsing the howto on a website like 5 months ago :)
<gnomefreak> ;) i never learned how to use it
<bungle> !easyrepos
<ubotu> bungle: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> !easysource
<gnomefreak> everytime i open it i have windows flashbacks of pop ups
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak: I am not creative enough (ie smart enough) to learn The Gimp :D
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i believe there's some plugin or script you can get that has all the panes joined
<soundray> Come on guys! Gimp is really easy if you follow Grokking the Gimp
<ramtha> peace ;)
<ramtha> general tls question
<gnomefreak> thats the how-to ty
<gnomefreak> soundray: i can barely use tuxpaint
<ramtha> does tls encrypt the whole mail transport or only authentification?
<Jhair> test
<ramtha> test succesfull
<soundray> gnomefreak: :D  Try turning the sound on...
<elkbuntu> soundray, i agree, gimp > all
<Jhair> ramtha: now I know what "/amsg" is for...
<elkbuntu> i forget what to do when im in that photoshop thing ;)
<soundray> elkbuntu: I like imagemagick, too.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<bungle> how do i edit my sources list?
<ramtha> no one ones the encryption behavior of tls?
* gnomefreak wonders what /amsg does :(
<webex> anyone knows how to restart samba?
<soundray> ramtha: it encrypts the whole exchange afaik
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: sends the message to every channel you're in
<kemik> webex: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<webex> kemik, thanks
<bungle> !sources list
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bungle
<LinuxJones> ramtha: hit google and find out al you need to know about it.
<bungle> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<natalie> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me.  I am still trying to get 5.10 to work.  right now, I can only get the gdm to start up whenever I startup in recovery mode.  If I start up in normal mode it freezes at the gdm.  I have tried turning off my ACPI, but then it just freezes when my kernel is loading.  Any help would be much appreciated.
<ramtha> ok i have a look
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<elkbuntu> natalie, did you run any possible updates?
<soundray> natalie: oh dear, you're still at it :(  Sorry the acpi suggestion didn't help.
<natalie> elkbuntu: Yes, I have run all possible updates.
<elkbuntu> and you're using breezy, not dapper?
<natalie> soundray: Yeah, still at it, though thank you for the suggestion.
<natalie> elkbuntu: Yes, It is breezy not dapper
<elkbuntu> what errors are you having come up?
<Unimatrix9> hi there
<bintut> when will dapper be release?
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<gnomefreak> bintut: april 20th or 6 weeks later than that
<Unimatrix9> is there an easy repair for the ubuntu breezy flaw? ( passwd )?
<LinuxJones> bintut: it probably will be delayed till middle of June though
<gnomefreak> Unimatrix9: yes upgrade your kernel
<kemik> Unimatrix9: update
<Unimatrix9> thats not easy
<LinuxJones> Unimatrix9: jsut update and upgrade your system
<Unimatrix9> ah, i see
<shukhrat> i couln'dt connect to mysql ? from index.php ? how to test it ?
<gnomefreak> Unimatrix9: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> ^^thats easy
<EvilDin> am guys need to install mail server which have webmail support for all users! which one to use it! and how?
<Unimatrix9> cool, becuase i have an presentation this night, about ubuntu, and its the old breezy that we hand out...
<Unimatrix9> thats why is ask :P
<elkbuntu> shukhrat, you should probably go to either #php or #mysql for that, but if you pm me i'll give suggestions
<aliquis> EvilDin: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<ramtha> EvilDin: try courier or postfix / cyrus
<Unimatrix9> ok, i will recommend update....
<Unimatrix9> thanx
<ramtha> EvilDin: or some phpgroupware
<natalie> elkbuntu: not really sure.... It just freezes when it loads the gdm.  It's a full kernel panic.  I can't even switch screens with CTRL+ALT+F1.
<aliquis> shukhrat: if you can connect with the shell client to the database and phpinfo() says php have mysql support it should work
<aliquis> but postgresql is the better open database ;/
<gazanfer> hi
<gazanfer> nate_: are you online? im zedzero...
<_jason> Unimatrix9: I would update and change password since someone may have seen it before the update
<nate_> sup
<EvilDin> am problem i am using not ubuntu apache but package XAMPP
<EvilDin> so what do i use
<soundray> natalie: what graphics card and driver are you running?
<elkbuntu> shukhrat, aliquis you really should take the php/mysql talk to #ubuntu-offtopic at minimum
<Unimatrix9> ah, yes good thinking
<aliquis> an smtp/pop3/imap server to begin with?
<bintut> gnomefreak and LinuxJones: thank you for your reply
<gazanfer> nate_, xubuntu is very nice. but now i would like a graphical login screen. that is gdm or kdm right?
<gnomefreak> its gdm
<gazanfer> !gdm
<ubotu> gazanfer: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<natalie> soundray: I have a ATI 9800 radeon Pro.  Those are the drivers that I am using for it.
<soundray> natalie, ati or fglrx?
<avalost> there are several display managers you can use, gdm, xdm, kdm etc..
<natalie> soundray: ATI
<avalost> depends on which window manager you would like to use
<gnomefreak> xubuntu,fluxbox,openbox,blackbox use gdm (but i think you can use different ones)
<avalost> gnomefreak: you can use virtually any display manager with any window manager
<natalie> soundray:  I have already tried redoing the xserver-xorg
<soundray> natalie: I have loads of trouble whenever I try ati. I suggest you try fglrx -- look at ubotu's pm
<soundray> !tell natalie about ati
<Chris_C> does anyone know of any tools (hopefully available in the ubuntu repository) for downloading all of the pages of a website in one fell swoop?
<merc> Chris_C: wget? :)
<nate_> gazanfer, ya, or xdm
<LinuxJones> Chris_C: there's an extension to FF that does that I believe
<Chris_C> I basically need to a quick backup of a text-only internal website that I run
<gnomefreak> Chris_C: there is onein repos but i dont remember name of it
<gazanfer> !xdm
<merc> Chris_C: im almost positive wget does it.
<avalost> Chris_C: if it is internal just gzip it
<Chris_C> merc: thanks, I'll check wget, indeed that might have an option
<nate_> gazanfer, if you want to keep that theme you could go with xdm, but it's ugly
<merc> Chris_C: np..
<Chris_C> avalost: can't do that, it's zope, long story
<avalost> or make a tar
<GodFather> hi
<avalost> Chris_C: hang on I had something about mirroring sites, let me see if it's here
<GodFather> can anybody help me plz ?
<gnomefreak> iirc wget will only get index pages
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<soundray> GodFather: I don't know. Depends on the problem.
<GodFather> thx
<athlon> has anyone here managed to compile the latest gnome using garnome (either cvs-daily or 2.13.92 version )
<GodFather> I install on my pc
<soundray> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Unimatrix9> natalie : if you boot with an linux live cd, you could edit the xorg file, in fact you could put back the "old"working version thats backupped when you wrote the new file
<GodFather> but I can`t login as root
<GodFather> why ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell GodFather about root
<chuckyp> !tell GodFather about sudo
<cyphase> haha, that's funny: http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=171506#171506
<soundray> Unimatrix9: natalie has already found out about recovery mode.
<cyphase> someone thinks microsoft can top XGL
<cyphase> :P
<avalost> http://www.jim.roberts.net/articles/wget.html
<avalost> Chris_C: ^
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<GodFather> thx
<chuckyp> cyphase, who?
<chuckyp> brb smoking also
<jose> hola
<Unimatrix9> natalie, if you use knoppix ( or even better kanotix ) you can copy the xorg.conf ( ah, i see recovery it is )
<jose> Quien habla espanol
* chuckyp switching pcs while smoking
<cyphase> chuckp, some guy on the MSDN forums
<Unimatrix9> :)
<snowblink> !tell jose about es
<shukhrat> aliguis: i can connect from MySQL-Administrator and MySQL Query Browser but why my index.php say Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /home/shukhrat/index12/avto1.php on line 20
<webex> how do i restart bashrc ? keep forgetting it
<ahFeel> source .bashrc
<ahFeel> we0
<ahFeel> webex
<ahFeel> :)
<webex> thanks ahFeel
<ahFeel> np
<ahFeel> :)
<shukhrat> aliguis: i can connect from MySQL-Administrator and MySQL Query Browser but why my index.php say Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /home/shukhrat/index12/avto1.php on line 20
<floo> How do i get things to open with a SINGLE mouse click
<_jason> ubotu: tell shukhrat about lamp
<Chris_C> merc: all done, thanks again
<elro> how do I set emacs to use the same font as the gnome terminal ('Monospace')?
<gnomefreak> floo: kind of depends what your opening and from where. (you can also make a launch for it
<gnomefreak> launcher )
* chuckyp back
<floo> Well if I want to oopen files on my desktop for example
<chuckyp> morning gnomefreak
<drgREBORN> I need a little help with onboard sound
<shukhrat> ubotu: i can connect from MySQL-Administrator and MySQL Query Browser but why my index.php say Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /home/shukhrat/index12/avto1.php on line 20
<ubotu> shukhrat: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<gnomefreak> morning chuckyp
<Jhair> elro: emacs -fn 6x10
<_jason> shukhrat: did you read the page ubotu sent you to?
<Sp4rKy> please, where must i put the plugin file of punBB (in which directory ) ?
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: that might be better suited for #mysql (sounds like either a config issue or a issue with w/e that file is
<gnomefreak> )
<aliquis> Did anyone know how to set options for an alsa module in ubuntu? i need to get my livedrive working
<drgREBORN> I need a little help with onboard sound, ubuntu has taken over the onboard chip and now windows cannot sense the chip and thus I have no sound.
<chuckyp> aliquis, alsamixer?
<thefish> drgREBORN: you have windows and ubuntu running simultaneously?
<aliquis> chuckyp: i can't find any options for the external spdif in it
<drgREBORN> (thefish): no
<chuckyp> aliquis, and alsactl maybe
<aliquis> chuckyp: if i turn over the analog / spdif setting all it changes it the spdif on the sound card
<thefish> then how do you think ubuntu has taken it over?
<shukhrat> _jason: yes read ! several times
<aliquis> chuckyp: but not on the livedrive, and i have no optical cable to test the livedrive with
<drgREBORN> (thefish): I'm now in windows, when I check hardware manager it state my sound chip is at /root/dev/sound which ubuntu uses
<_jason> shukhrat: did you install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql and php(4/5)-mysql
<aliquis> chuckyp: also i sad options and meant module options, not mixer
<chuckyp> aliquis, Dunno then but alsamixer might allow you to turn on the spdif
<chuckyp> aliquis, if not I dunno
<aliquis> chuckyp: yeah but switching over from analog to spdif only turn on spdif on the sound card, not on the livedrive
<thefish> drgREBORN: i think you have a windows problem there, ubuntu cant write to hardware
<drgREBORN> cant be
<aliquis> so i guess either alsa doesn't support it on the livedrive or i have to set the options for the snd_emu10k1 module
<aliquis> and that's why I wonder how to do that in ubuntu
<drgREBORN> think ubuntu overrode my windows driver or something
<thefish> drgREBORN: it cant
<aliquis> i've created the file /etc/modprobe.d/snd_emu10k1.modprobe with the options
<pd> Hi there all
<shukhrat> _jason: now i trying install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql but it say W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_bina
<drgREBORN> but it cant even detect the chip
<aliquis> but I have no idea if that is enough or if it works, i just know i don't get the result i'm looking for ;)
<drgREBORN> and its displaying the path of teh chip as in ubuntu
<_jason> shukhrat: sudo apt-get update
<drgREBORN> somehow they got mixed.
<thefish> drgREBORN: where do you see /root/dev/sound in windows?
<pd> I dont have  linux specific topic, but I would like to know how to make my vim editor colorful while editing bash scripts
<drgREBORN> device manager
<pd> I believe in RHEL systems it come automatically
<shukhrat> _jason: Thanks
<drgREBORN> the sound devices
<drgREBORN> instance id
<aliquis> pd: :set syntax on and :set nocompatible
<gnomefreak> pd: you mean syntax coloring?
<thefish> drgREBORN: thats a windows error, also there is no such thing as /root/dev in any linux afaik
<pd> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> pd: see aliquis comment
<thefish> drgREBORN: also, your ubuntu will probably use /dev/dsp for access to the soundcard
<pd> aliquis: I did not understand you properly,
<aliquis> or just touch ~/.vimrc since that will turn on nocompatible settings
<aliquis> pd: in vim type :set syntax on
<pd> aliquis: I am trying now
<drgREBORN> thefish:thanks anyways I'll just buy a dedicated soudncard then
<aliquis> pd: ESC before if you are in insert mode
<tomasz> hej
<Andr31> Does anybody know why don`t my mp3`s play, and I installed gstreamer.
<pd> ok
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Andr31> I INSTALLED GSTREAMER _jason
<_jason> Andr31: I wasn't sure if you were referring to gstreamer0.8-mad
<Andr31> I did
<_jason> Andr31: gst-register-0.8 and restart totem
<Andr31> _jason, you mean download it?
<_jason> Andr31: run the command 'gst-register-0.8'
<pd> aliquis: I get this message "E492: Not an editor command: et syntax on"
<_jason> pd: :set not :et
<Andr31> H/o
<Andr31> _jason,  still not... :/
<Andr31> Only one mp3 plays
<aliquis> pd: so type SET instead of ET
<aliquis> ;/
<_jason> Andr31: if one mp3 plays then you can play mp3's
<Andr31> No I can`t
<pd> aliquis: now i get it
<aliquis> or well, :set syntax=on
<aliquis> ;/
<Andr31> can I run Totem from command line?
<_jason> Andr31: 'totem'
<Andr31> H/o
<aliquis> pd: sorry about that, should had been "syntax on" or ":set syntax=on"
<Darky> how can i do this icons (look at the butom of the pic):
<Darky> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<Darky> how can i do this icons (look at the butom of the pic):
<Darky> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<aliquis> darkfires: look at the comments
<aliquis> Darky: second comment
<aliquis> ;)
<aliquis> alternative answers: 1) buy a mac 2) use kde and the superkaramba thing which supplies them
<Andr31> _jason, I managed to play that mp3 with RythmBox
<kfransen> is there a way to lock ssh?
<Juhaz> it might be starterbar gdesklets. or it could be nothing, considering that screenshot is obviously fake
<kouwe> is there an application, so i can see the temperature of my pc and fan speed etc for ubuntu?
<aliquis> kfransen: lock? like in not enable it?
<elkbuntu> !sensors
<ubotu> sensors is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<kouwe> :)
<kfransen> yes
<elkbuntu> kouwe, --^
<_jason> Andr31: so you can only play one mp3 out of your whole collection?  what happens with the other ones?
<aliquis> !snd_emu10k1_options
<kouwe> nice thnx
<aliquis> ;/
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aliquis
<Andr31> _jason,  they simply don`t load
<_jason> Andr31: you are using breezy?
<sobersabre> hi guys. i got the dapper .... is there a repo for it, with, say backports ?
<Andr31> meaning 5.10?
<_jason> sobersabre: there are no backports for dapper since backports come from the next version of ubuntu and there isn't one yet
<elkbuntu> sobersabre, there's a channel for it, it's #ubuntu+1
<_jason> Andr31: yeah
<Andr31> Yes
<Aarohi> hi guys. i can't unload using rmmod..
<Aarohi> i need help
<sobersabre> _jason: I currently have main,restricted,universe,multiverse sections.
<_jason> Andr31: I don't know, I can't understand how one can play.  I would think it would be all or nothing
<chuckyp> Aarohi, are you using sudo rmmod?
<sobersabre> Are there "extras" or something ?
<Aarohi> chuckyp, should i?
<Andr31> _jason, me too
<_jason> sobersabre: not that I know of, try #ubuntu+1
<chuckyp> sobersabre, yes the universe and multiverse
<chuckyp> Aarohi, yes
<Aarohi> k i'll try again chuckyp thanks
<Aarohi> _jason, jason crosby?
<_jason> Aarohi: nope
<Andr31> _jason, do I need sudo <something>
<Andr31> ?\
<Aarohi> k sorry _jason
<_jason> Andr31: shouldn't, that gstreamer0.8-mad package is all you need to play mp3's
<Andr31> _jason,  can you reccomend me a command line mp3 player?
<briceg> hello
<_jason> Andr31: mpg123
<chuckyp> Andr31, vlc?
<briceg> Does someone ever had this message in var/log/messages :  localhost kernel: usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address
<chuckyp> !tell briceg about someone
<moshe> hello
<chuckyp> yellow
<briceg> hi chucky !
<Andr31> I get vlc for Debian, right?
<chuckyp> Andr31, its in the universe repos
<_jason> Andr31: vlc is in universe
<chuckyp> Andr31, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Andr31> Ok
<chuckyp> Andr31, thats if you have the universe enabled
<chuckyp> Andr31, theres even a x frontend and a mozilla plugin for it.
<Frogzoo> I'm looking for a freenode server with port 443 usable (through corporate proxy) any ideas?
<CraiZE> hello, i just installed ubuntu
<CraiZE> but it keeps on prompting me when trying to SU to root for a pwd
<Andr31> After the dependencie root is made there are lotsa errors
<CraiZE> i never entered one....
<Frogzoo> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Andr31> chuckyp, I have universe enabled, but it can`t find it
<Andr31> :/
<soundray> Andr31, did you run apt-get update?
<webex> man i cant get the samba to work.. hade the sameproblem the last time. cant log in whit the windows propt.. i have encrypted passwords = yes, and user = webex, and i have added webex whit smbpasswd -a webex.. anyone have an ide? (all is aw in sabma channel)
<CraiZE> hm
<CraiZE> craize@ip-192-168-0-50:~/Desktop$ sudo chmod 777 C
<CraiZE> chmod: changing permissions of `C': Read-only file system
<Enthusiast78> Anyone playing around with OpenVPN?
<CraiZE> i just want to be able to read it ffs :(
<Andr31> soundray, how`s that
<soundray> Andr31: are you using synaptic?
<Andr31> Yes
<snowblink> CraiZE, sudo chmod a+r ...
<CraiZE> ok
<Andr31> soundray, yes
<soundray> Andr31, click the update button on the very left.
<CraiZE> snowblink, sudo chmod a+r C
<CraiZE> doesnt work either :(
<soundray> CraiZE: where is C located?
<CraiZE> in /home/craize/Desktop/C
<Andr31> Wow, my connection has 50kbps Never taught it would
<metellius> how can I set the qt-style to plastique instead of the ugly cde-default? (for qt4 on ubuntu)
<Andr31> I had 27
<CraiZE> and i am in /home/craize/Desktop
<CraiZE> how can i change the owner
<CraiZE> so the owner becomes me, instead of root?
<_jason> CraiZE: what is C?
<CraiZE> a mounted NTFS partition
<soundray> CraiZE, if your home is a read-only filesystem, there's something wrong.
<psycho_oreos> CraiZE: chown
<soundray> CraiZE: ahh
<CraiZE> yah
<CraiZE> i mounted it with the disk tool
<_jason> CraiZE: mount it with umask=222 as an option
<soundray> CraiZE: NTFS is read only.
<CraiZE> in ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> CraiZE: you need to set the umask=0600 or something
<CraiZE> where do i set the mask?
<CraiZE> i used the provided tools to do it
<psycho_oreos> /etc/fstab
<CraiZE> which fail to work :P
<CraiZE> k
<soundray> !tell CraiZE about enter
<_jason> ubotu: tell CraiZE about ntfs
<psycho_oreos> btw, after you edit the file, you need to unmount the partition/disk and then remount it. After that check it via 'mount' or cat /proc/mouts or cat /etc/mtab
<CraiZE> uh
<psycho_oreos> s/mouts/mounts
<CraiZE> i can use that script?
<psycho_oreos> what script?
<edan> can anyone help me? it seems that my firefox keyboard shourts are not working how do i fix that??
<CraiZE> okay that script helped
<CraiZE> thanks alot :)
<CraiZE> now on to my next problem, my keymap, where can i change it?
<psycho_oreos> CraiZE: ubotu is a bot
<CraiZE> yeah i know , heheh
<CraiZE> i thank the guy who made the bot tell me the info
<CraiZE> :)
<CraiZE> so how can i change my keymap?
<takedown> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CraiZE> ok thanks
<CraiZE> uhm
<edan> somone knows how to get firefox shourtcuts to work?
<chuckyp> edan, like what sort of shortcuts?
<CraiZE> i only want to change the keyboard layout
<CraiZE> not my config of X11
<CraiZE> :(
<edan> chuckyp, keyboard
<sdfzx> where can i download the diskmounting bash script?
<soundray> CraiZE: check out the keyboard indicator utility for the gnome panel.
<Steve^> I'm wanting to update gaim to the new beta, hoping it will remove some of the ultra-annoying bugs. Since it is beta, should I uninstall the older version first, or can I just install the newer version over the top?
<chuckyp> edan, well what did you change?
<edan> chuckyp, like ctrl+t and stuff like that...
<chuckyp> edan, and which ones don't work?
<CraiZE> soundray, where is that?
<edan> chuckyp, all of them...
<soundray> CraiZE: right click panel, select Add to panel, under Utilities
<bobulator> anyone got any ideas why my soundblaster audigy isnt working? ive tried pretty much everything i can find on tinternet. it worked before we moved the computer into a new case...
<CraiZE> yes
<CraiZE> that lets me see it
<CraiZE> but not change?
<chuckyp> edan, hrm... do the mouse shortcuts work?
<CraiZE> oh
<CraiZE> found it, thank you :)
<chuckyp> edan, what did you change before they stopped working?
<edan> chuckyp, all my key boared shourtcuts kined whent crazy is ther any way to change them backe to defualet
<chuckyp> bobulator, is the os detecting it.  i.e. lspci
<bobulator> yup
<chuckyp> bobulator, also make sure you are plugged in to the right port on the bakc.  and that your speakers work.
<bobulator> yup
<bobulator> checked a million times, haha
<chuckyp> edan, I dunno where firefox holds its shortcuts let me poke around.
<edan> chuckyp,i changed somthing in confuguration editor....
<sdfzx> pls give me the link of diskmounting script
<_jason> !diskmounter
<ubotu> rumour has it, diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Shigutso> is there any application in Linux for me to program in Turbo Pascal language?
<Elektrochelovek> Shigutso, fpc
<Elektrochelovek> free pascal compiler
<Shigutso> hmm and where can i get it?
<Steve^> is there a free Delphi complier?
<Elektrochelovek> http://www.freepascal.org/
<Shigutso> thank you very much :D
<Steve^> that website has been down for a while...
<Elektrochelovek> np;)
<Andr31> soundray, I managed to make VLC play.. !
<soundray> Andr31: well done.
<edan> chuckyp, its really wiered bucoase now it workes all by itself.....
<chuckyp> edan, i dunno it appears the shortcuts are built into the binary.  is it possible you changed your keyboard layout or something goofy?
<chuckyp> edan, hrm..
<Andr31> Thanks guys!
<benkong2> Hey, all dapper drake is awesome in ubuntu I love the graphics
<edan> chuckyp, anything is possible....
<Rendo> Anyone know where I can find a site with the features of Dapper Drake?
<benkong2> Only one thing I had ubuntu working perfectly ifplug, net-manager applet wireless and all switched perfectly etc. Then when I did an apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop it all broke. What happened?
<elkbuntu> dapper discussions should be in #ubuntu+1
<edan> chuckyp, thnx for helping :)
<znoopee> deutsch sprechende hier?
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<soundray> benkong2: have you tried 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<ruzgar> i cant play my dvd in ubuntu
<ruzgar> which programs can play dvd formak
<soundray> !tell ruzgar about restricted
<Frogzoo> ruzgar: have you installed libdecss
<benkong2> soundray: no but I will
<CraiZE> hrm, i guess i need to restart X11
<benkong2> soundray: what does it -f "force"
<CraiZE> to test it out
<CraiZE> i bbl
<bobulator> anyone got any other ideas for getting my SB audigy to work? im certain its  asoftware problem
<ruzgar> i can play divx avi format
<ruzgar> but i cant open dvd format
<soundray> benkong2: when you do a big(gish) install like kubuntu, you will sometimes have left over work for apt. 'apt-get -f install' fixed that.
<soundray> ruzgar, read ubotu's message.
<benkong2> soundray: k I am running it now
<ruzgar> ok
<soundray> s/fixed/fixes/
<djk_> does dapper include more languages by default?
<soundray> djk_: yes.
<djk_> soundray: where can i get a list of them?
<Fable> list of wat?
<benkong2> soundray: hmmm all I get is a "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 55 not upgraded." so I guess I gotta dig more. Ifplugd borks on boot after the install
<soundray> djk_: have you got it installed yet?
<Frogzoo> ruzgar: try 'sudo apt-get install libdvdread3' - but consider if you're violating patent/legal restrictions
<djk_> soundray: no, 5.10.
<soundray> djk_: I've posted the output of apt-cache search language-pack to http://www.soundray.org/dapperlanguages.txt
<djk_> soundray: err.. that was not the question..
<djk_> soundray: the question was, does dapper include more languages by default, meaning, without apt-get..
<soundray> djk_: you mean on the install CD? I don't know.
<djk_> soundray: yea, that's what i mean.
<elkbuntu> since dapper isnt complete yet, it's unlikely there's a full list just yet
<soundray> djk_: what decision is going to be based on the answer?
<Frogzoo> djk_: dapper will support korean, japanese & mandarin amongst others - & better support & probably more languages than breezy
<djk_> soundray: whether or not it'll be installed on a pc without inet-access.
<Frogzoo> djk_: ooh... high stakes :)
<znoopee> where can i find a working ati driver installation howto? i tried about 6 and they all resultet in x-server crash -.-
<Frogzoo> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<sp3ed>  hey, can someone tell me how to mount a filesystem? i can list the shared file whit smbclient //ip/share -U username.. but i cant get the mount commands to work
<Frogzoo> znoopee: which vid card?
<znoopee> x800
<soundray> djk_: there are ways to add packages to machines that are offline.
<Frogzoo> znoopee: you want the fglrx driver
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<znoopee> i'm noob ^^ just some 3d acceleration
<djk_> soundray: for example?
<Frogzoo> znoopee: I'd suggest you go the seaveas repo route
<Fable> is DAPPER getin the latest GNOME... cuz it is out 15th/3 which is by my CALCULATION 2moz
<mikelo> new kernel image out
<znoopee> fglrx is the easiest to install right? well then i try this first ;)
<Frogzoo> Fable: definite maybe - schedules are being debated as we speak
<sp3ed> Please? can someone help me mount a samba filesystem? the books stupid commands dont work =(
<crybaby> I thought that drapper wil be delayed for some weeks
<dooglus> Badm4n: /join #ubuntu-meeting
<kas_> hallo
<Fable> Frogzoo: AWS
<soundray> djk_: look at the print-uris option of apt-get
<zebarbu> newbie question: where may I find the .config used to compile the linux-image installed?
<gazanfer> what packages do i need to use graphical sudo?
<CraiZE> uhm, hello again :P
<zebarbu> anybody to answer me, please?
<CraiZE> the keymap i change from the utility panel, doesnt affect the keyboard at all as it seems
<Frogzoo> zebarbu: /boot
<Jazarus> Hello there friends
<zebarbu> Frogzoo: ok, thanks. An other question: I install kernel sources, but the version is 'truncated'
<djk_> soundray: that would require another fresh install.
<zebarbu> linux-source-2.6.15, but the installed kernel is  2.6.15-18-
<zebarbu> Frogzoo: why this version different?
<Jazarus> I have a question: Would ubuntu be able to boot on my pci graphics pre-sawtooth 350mhz PowerMac G4?
<soundray> zebarbu, the 18 is a build number added by ubuntu.
<zebarbu> Frogzoo: yes, but sources are patched for -18 ?
<CraiZE> could anyone help me to change the Keymap of my Keyboard?
<zebarbu> Frogzoo: how may I do if I want to recompile a -17?
<Seveas> zebarbu, no, 18 is just an abi number
<LS|-away-> wusste garnet das Slackware so verbreitet ist
<soundray> Jazarus: probably. Check out a live CD if you are unsure.
<phreak97> how do i enable dma acceleration on my cd burner?
<Seveas> LS|-away-, this is #ubuntu - english only and no slackware...
<Frogzoo> !dma
<soundray> phreak97: use hdparm
<mikelo> ubuntu rulez
<LS|-away-> sry
<mikelo> windoz sux
<LS|-away-> wrong channel
<rasputnik> Seveas: but surely there's a patchset to apply to the stock source?
<Seveas> rasputnik, ubuntu-patch-$abinumber
<Frogzoo> phreak97: /etc/hdparm.conf
<weedar> Hi guys! I downloaded and installed 2.6.14 kernel (as per the HOWTO on ubuntu-forums), can I safely remove ubuntu packages of older kernels?
<zebarbu> Seveas: Debian.src.changelog says that sources are pateched to follow -17, -18 and so on...
<rasputnik> Seveas: cheers (I"m having a go at xen soon and could do with a headstart)
<rasputnik> weedar: if it boots, yes
<Seveas> !xen
<ubotu> well, xen is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<Jazarus> soundray : is this what you mean ? -->  http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<CraiZE> could anyone help me to change the Keymap of my Keyboard?
<Frogzoo> that will completely rock when pacifica launches
<weedar> rasputnik, it boots nicely =) The reason I ask is because I noticed that adept wants to upgrade my 2.6.12 packages...yet since I'm not using them I don't see the point =)
<Toma-> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<FrdPrefct> Hello
<Jazarus> I still dont know what I am meant to do with that list
<FrdPrefct> Is there anything better than dia or kivio for ubuntu?
<rasputnik> Frogzoo: it's pretty good now :) - but tricky if you want to add to the build (lvm in my case)
<phreak97> soundray, Frogzoo, i think im gonna need more help than that.. im a fair noob
<dzonni> !intel
<ubotu> dzonni: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rasputnik> Jazarus: there's an ubuntu livecd for powerpc
<CraiZE> hrm this sucks, i cant even get my right keymap :(
<ardchoille> did they take libdvdcss2 out of the plf repos?
<viller> hi
<FrdPrefct> FYI, I've passed out over 100 Ubuntu cd's at my office, and everyone seems to be loving it.
<fyrzen> right keymap on what? Ubuntu?
<dispanser> CraiZe: you can use the xmodmap command
<viller> is linux (kernel) monolithic or is it a microkernel??
<CraiZE> dispanser, thanks i look into that
<Jazarus> thanks
<rasputnik> CraiZE: it's under the admin menu? or kbdconfig if you want the console
<psycho_oreos> viller: monolithic
<soundray> Jazarus: no, I mean http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ (Mac live CD)
<Frogzoo> viller: mono
<gazanfer> can anybody help me with a specific xfce4 problem?
<Seveas> viller, monolithic but with loadable module support
<sp3ed> Anyone ever mounted a samba filsystem in ubuntu? please i really need help
<viller> now i have to make a suicide
<rasputnik> sp3ed: nautilus can do it
<FrdPrefct> sp3ed: Yup, what's the issue?
<dispanser> CraiZe: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.<your_country_code>
<viller> i have always thought that Linux is a microkernel
<soundray> phreak97: there is a guide on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<FrdPrefct> sp3ed: Even got it set up for automount  =P
<psycho_oreos> viller: that does not mean you can turn it into microkernel yourself with a bit of messing around with kernel configs and recompiling
<FrdPrefct> (don't ask)
<rasputnik> viller: why? nothing uses microkernel, it's not worth the bother these days
<gazanfer> anybody knows what do i need to run sudo in x? (im not using gnome or kde, xfce4)
<viller> it's not about how good it is
<CraiZE> its still wrong
<sp3ed> FrdPrefct: i cant get it to work. i have red all there is to read and come up whit the command: mount -t smbfs //IP/folder /mountfolder -o username=sp3ed
<phreak97> soundray, thanks
<psycho_oreos> rasputnik: GNU/Hurd is microkernel IIRC
<CraiZE> i change it and all, but it doesnt affect my system
<CraiZE> :(
<viller> it's that i have been living in a big lie for all the time I have used Linux (6 months :D)
<Jazarus> thanks all
<rasputnik> psycho_oreos: exactly. how many boxes do you know that run that?
<sp3ed> FrdPrefct: but it dosnt work.. i can list the files whit smbclient //IP/Folder -U sp3ed
<dispanser> CraiZe: I assume you're talking about running X?
<soundray> CraiZE: does the indicator icon change when you click it?
<CraiZE> not really
<CraiZE> it seems like its not doing its job :(
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: is the shell stripping your chars? try  mount -t smbfs //IP/folder /mountfolder -o
<rasputnik> anyone know a command line dvd burner ?
<gazanfer> anybody knows what do i need to run sudo in x? (im not using gnome or kde, xfce4)
<CraiZE> i just want the regular german keymap to run on my whole system, is that somehow doable?
<viller> but what about bsd? It has came from UNIX so it's monolithic?
<psycho_oreos> rasputnik: not many but then again, its not like as if its non-existant :)
<soundray> CraiZE: then you're back to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<fyrzen> have you tryed editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf layout setting?
<rasputnik> CraiZE: sudo kbdconfig
<dispanser> CraiZe: under X, you can set your keyboard layout in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the following line:
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: scratch that
<soundray> CraiZE: You can just accept the defaults for anything you don't want to change.
<CraiZE> soundray, ah okay
<CraiZE> thanks
<CraiZE> dispanser, also thanks, kudos to rasputnik also
<CraiZE> i try
<rasputnik> viller: BSD is monolithic with loadable modules, yes
<soundray> CraiZE: under keyboard layout, enter "de"
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: experiment with smbclient 1st maybe
<linxtvr> Hi, I'm stupid I deleted the proftpd file from /etc/init.d/ anyone know how I can add this again?
<soundray> CraiZE: under keyboard ruleset, "xorg", and under model "pc105"
<sp3ed> Frogzoo: there is so mutch text, can we take it priv?
<Pecisk> newest so called "Human" theme for Ubuntu Dapper - it is final version or there will be improvements?
<kennethd> Usually I use ~/.bash_profile to adjust my PATH and start keychain @ login, & these things are inherited by all terminals I open, etc, but this is not working with the default gdm setup
<Pecisk> because if it is first, it looks seriously half-backed, and very odd
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: soz - I'm busy this end, so won't be much help
<rasputnik> how would I bump my ubuntu to dapper? just change s/breezy/dapper in sources.list and 'apt-get dist upgrade' ?
<soundray> Pecisk: it is not ready.
<soundray> For dapper questions, go to #ubuntu+1
<kennethd> rasputnik, growisofs is a command-line dvd burner
<sp3ed> FrdPrefct, you still here?
<rasputnik> kennethd: that burns too? nice, thanks
<CraiZE> how can i now restart X11 ?
<CraiZE> lol
<rasputnik> soundray: when I get dapper, I will :)
<rasputnik> CraiZE: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Pecisk> soundray: thanks
<CraiZE> thanks
<Kezzer> crikey =O I guess Ubuntu is quite popular then
<Wapppo> Hello I would like to know if there's a way to know what deb package provides a file with apt or dpkg?
<Kezzer> I'm just about to install it onto another partition as dual boot with XP, anything I should keep in mind?
<soundray> Wapppo: check out the apt-file package
<kennethd> Wapppo, apt-file search
<Wapppo> thanks ;-)
<soundray> Kezzer: avoid selecting the LVM option during install, unless you already have experience with it.
<soundray> Kezzer: most install troubles (if any) seem to have to do with grub, so look at the wiki page:
<blenda> how can i get firefox 1.5 to work in breezy? did anyone have success with the debian/rules in firefox-1.5rc3-source.tar.bz2?
<soundray> !tell Kezzer about grub.
<colm> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sp3ed> someone know how to mount a samba system? why doesnt the command: mount -t  smbfs //ip/folder ~/mount -o username=sp3ed work???
<rasputnik> sp3ed: you are putting the IP address where it says //ip/, right?
<sp3ed> rasputnik: yeh
<rasputnik> sp3ed: what's the error?
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: easiest might me to install smb4k & then see how it mounts the fs
<rasputnik> sp3ed: just open a nautilus window and type 'smb://ip/folder' in the location bar. easy.
<sp3ed> rasputnik: lots of errors.. =( man why isnt there just a simple command for it?
<sdfzx> iei can somebody give me the script of diskmounting
<blenda> sdfzx: what script?
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: no password there
<teh_SS> dudes, in dapper the devie for floppy is /dev/fd/0 ?
<caglar_> do you know a program which can download selected items from an rss?
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: but if you want to make sure it's possible - first install smb4k & run/mount from there
<_jason> ubotu: tell sdfzx about diskmounter
<teh_SS> *device
<LKRaider> anyone knows how to make XChat don't show JOINs PARTs and QUITs?
<Frogzoo> caglar_: there's the 'sage' extension in firefox which is pretty nice
<CraiZEAH> hey hey
<caglar_> Frogzoo: thanks, ill have a try
<CraiZEAH> !help ATI
<soundray> CraiZEAH: working?
<CraiZEAH> soundray, yeah
<CraiZEAH> although im stuck at 60Hz on a CRT now
<CraiZEAH> weirdly, but i think installing the driver will help :P
<soundray> !tell CraiZEAH about fixres
<soundray> CraiZEAH: yes, fglrx is good to have
<teh_SS> i must install windows on a pc with Dapper in other partition and i dont want to lose my grub, so i wanted to format a floppy but i dont find /dev/fd0 just /dev/fd/0, is this last the device for the floppy in dapper?
<CraiZEAH> yeah
<CraiZEAH> !tell CraiZEAH about ATI
<CraiZEAH> there are 3 links soundray
<rasputnik> teh_SS: no, that's 'file descriptor 0' i.e. standard out
<CraiZEAH> which one is better to be used?
<soundray> teh_SS: it very likely is.
<phaedral> i'm toying with the idea of going ubuntu on my new compaq laptop (presario v2000) instead of debian testing; suggestions from #ubuntu?
<soundray> oops, thanks rasputnik
<gnomefreak> phaedral: we are gonna pick ubuntu for that
<rasputnik> heh no problem - good luck formatting that
<snowblink> LKRaider, settings->advanced->text events
<mikelo> long live ubuntu
<LKRaider> snowblink: and I just delete the lines?
<luis_> hola
<teh_SS> im getting the same error when trying to access to it, /dev/fd/0 is not a valid block device, that must be an floppy disk error? i mean, its an old floppy (who has floppy this days)
<phaedral> gnomefreak: i dig; any special gotchas on the laptop install?
<Frogzoo> !tell phaedral about hardware
<luis_> alguien por ahi de habla hispana
<phaedral> Frogzoo: thanks
<luis_> neceito ayuda
<Frogzoo> phaedral: check the config against supported hardware
<soundray> phaedral: if you like a bit of troubleshooting excitement, help testing dapper, the next release of ubuntu.
<snowblink> !tell luis_ about es
<gnomefreak> phaedral: i dont know all hardware is different
<luis_> neceito ayuda
<teh_SS> rasputnik: soundray thanx for both answers :D
<mikelo> luis_, veo si puedo ayudarte
<luis_> hola vale como estas
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mikelo> ok
<luis_> mi yo me estoy iniciando en linux
<soundray> teh_SS: have you found it yet? You may have to insert a module to get the device.
<luis_> y uso ubunto
<mikelo> we cant talk here
<luis_> prto no se instalar pogramas
<tristanmike> Does anyone know how to change the language track in MPlayer ?
<luis_> quiero instalar amule
<luis_> y no pudo
<luis_> puedo
<tristanmike> !es
<gnomefreak> luis_: /join #ubuntu-es please
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<teh_SS> luis_: no esta permitido hablar en espaol aca, anda a #ubuntu-es o habla ingles aca
<luis_> ok
<mikelo> luis_, #ubuntu_es
<luis_> esta bien
<Qix> Im having trouble installing ATI linux drivers under ubuntu 5.10
<luis_> explicamelo en ingles
<Qix> i searhed google for the error message, not much turned up
<Qix> root@qix:/usr/share/fglrx# aticonfig
<Qix> aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mikelo> anybody here uses ibm laptop x40?
<Qix> what can i do about it ?
<gnomefreak> luis_: take it to #ubuntu-es please!
<luis_> where do you from
<rasputnik> Qix: you're missing a library
<Qix> i kind of guessed that rasput
<teh_SS> soundray: well, i see no floppy or so when doing lsmod
<Qix> problem is, where do i get it from, and why ?
<rasputnik> Qix: probably it's in /usr/local/lib? have a look
<Qix> i mean, i installed the ati driver set from their site
<Qix> ok, its there
<Qix> so why isnt it picking it up ?
<Qix> /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0
<Qix> its looking for libfglrx_pp.so
<Qix> *.1
<rasputnik> Oix: you didn't tell the dynamic linker where it is
<soundray> teh_SS: try 'sudo modprobe floppy', check the output, and perhaps "ls -lrt /dev | tail" will give you an indication what the device name is.
<Qix> nah, its a slightly different name ?
<CraiZEAH> okay
<Qix> is that the problem ?
<jose> hola
<mikelo> luis escribe //join #ubuntu-es
<rasputnik> Qix: yes, that's how shared libs work , the .1 file is a symlink to .1.0
<jose> ajuda
<phaedral> soundray: was off reading about hardware
<rasputnik> try adding /usr/X11R6/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf and running 'sudo ldconfig'
<phaedral> not up to testing; want something easy this time ;)
<teh_SS> soundray: tnx a lot, now i have /dev/fd0 (after modprobe floppy)
<teh_SS> xD
<sdfzx> thanks for the help
<CraiZEAH> uhm, i lost the fixres link
<teh_SS> dudes, is there a link i can read to have an idea of which modules i can load the the ubuntu kernel?
<CraiZEAH> could some1 link to it again ?
<soundray> !tell CraiZEAH about fixres
<luis_> / join #ubuntu.es lo coloco en donde
<Qix> rasputnik, tx, it worked
<rasputnik> Qix: cool.
<rasputnik> Qix: you'll need to do that when you build from source. add the lib/ directory to ld.so.conf and re-run ldconfig
<znoopee> me again... i tried the howto from wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI       x-server crashed again :( wtf is wrong?
<luis_> disculpa la burrada
<luis_> pero quiero ir donde hablen espaol
<crybaby> luis_ I want to learn spanish
<gnomefreak> luis_: /join #ubuntu-es
<soundray> Guys, make yourselves a Spanish learning channel. Leave this one to Ubuntu support in English please.
<teh_SS> luis_: tipea "/j #ubuntu-es" en el lugar donde tipeas los mensajes (sin las comillas)
<Frogzoo> znoopee: xserver crashed, or monitor freaked out?
<luis_> ok
<sp3ed> Please i have spent all day trying to do this. The command: smbclient //192.168.0.32/shared -U sp3ed works perfectly but i cant get the mount commands 2 work! i have read all there is to read! please!
<teh_SS> excuse for the spanish, just instructions for luis to join ubuntu-es
<soundray> teh_SS: thanks.
<znoopee> x-server didnt start, just got some not clearly readable error message
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: have you tried installing smb4k ???
<rasputnik> sp3ed: HAVE YOU TRIED NAUTILUS ??
<sp3ed> no i want to use the mount commands
<luis_> / join #ubuntu-es
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: but an automated tool will prove the fs is mountable - then figure the fstab entry
<rasputnik> you need to tell us the errors then really
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<luis_> " j #ubuntu-es"
<CraiZEAH> i brb hoping it fixed itself :P
<gnomefreak> someone that speaks spanish tell luis_ the /join are together not seprate
<gnomefreak> please
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<tuxedo_kamen> listen, I am a newbie, can anyone help me install a program?
<gnomefreak> tuxedo_kamen: what program
<Kyral> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<tuxedo_kamen> vmware tools
<Kyral> !apt-get
<crybaby> luis_ tienes que hacer / join unbuntu-es . pero entre la / i join no tiene que tener un espacio
<ubotu> from memory, apt-get is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Kyral> nevermind
<crybaby> gnomefreak: I have tried
<gnomefreak> ty crybaby
<znoopee> Frogzoo: any idea why x-server does not like fgrlx?
<tuxedo_kamen> I have an RPM and a TGZ
<gnomefreak> i dont think vmware is in the repos
<rasputnik> tuxedo_kamen: then you want the tgz
<gnomefreak> tuxedo_kamen: you will want to use the tgz
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<tuxedo_kamen> and how can I install it?
<gnomefreak> tuxedo_kamen: its a long process
<Frogzoo> sp3ed: guess what - man mount says smbfs is not supported - you need to use smbmount
<snowblink> tuxedo_kamen, search the forums. IIRC there is something about patching vmware tools first...
<rasputnik> tuxedo_kamen: it's like a zipfile. it'll probably have a long boring readme.
<gnomefreak> unpack the tar configure make than make install
<michal_y> is there 'safe mode' in ubuntu? i messed my xorg.conf i my laptop just hangs when loading x-server, please help
<gnomefreak> or checkinstall is better than make install
<rasputnik> Frogzoo: if only there had been some kind of errors to warn us :)
<soundray> michal_y: can you switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<soundray> ?
<gnomefreak> michal_y: yes boot to the kernel i cant think of what the name is off hand
<michal_y> no :(
<rasputnik> michal_y: you killed your virtual terminals? how did you manage that?
<soundray> michal_y: then you should watch the boot messages. Hit Esc to get the grub menu, select the recovery kernel (probably the second one down).
<michal_y> ok i am trying
<gnomefreak> lol rasputnik if i had to guess we dont wanna know how he did it :(
<lafferpt> what packages do I need to install to start coding in python?
<gnomefreak> but we all make fun mistakes like that
<soundray> michal_y: you will get to a root shell where you can re-run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<CraiZE> hmm, fixres doesnt help :S
<rasputnik> gnomefreak: don't worry, soundray will save him.
<gnomefreak> lafferpt: use synaptic there are a ton of them but you should already have everything you need
<CraiZE> anyhow, how can i check if 3D Acceleration is working?
<znoopee> damn linux >< ill reboot to windows now where i just download and run driver-installation.exe and everything working fine -.-
<michal_y> soundray: i swithed to ctrl+alt+f1 during boot messages but it is trying to load gnome anyway
<lafferpt> gnomefreak, ok tks
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: glxgears -printfps
<CraiZE> thx
<tuxedo_kamen> but can anyone please help me installing this?
<CraiZE> it doesnt show the FPS
<CraiZE> oh
<CraiZE> it does
<mikelo> anybody here uses ibm laptop x40?
<CraiZE> 7000
<CraiZE> is that good?
<soundray> michal_y: select the recovery kernel from the grub menu, very early in the boot process.
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: welcome to 3d if that is the last number on the line
<teh_SS> soundray: tnx for your assitance, im off now, bytes
<CraiZE> 35389 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7077.693 FPS
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: welcome to 3d :)
<michal_y> soundray: thx, booting the recorvery kernel now...
<snowblink> tuxedo_kamen, what part are you stuck on?
<CraiZE> thx
<CraiZE> now i heard about this new Desktop on digg.com
<CraiZE> what is it called again?
<gnomefreak> snowblink: he doesnt know hot o compile it
<CraiZE> i wanted to try that one out :)
<gnomefreak> s/hot o/how to
<rasputnik> tuxedo_kamen: it's a world of pain. search for vmware on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<rasputnik> tuxedo_kamen: and may god have mercy on your black soul.
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: do you have dapper or breezy
<Frogzoo> so sp3ed: you need something like:  sudo smbmount //aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd /mnt -o username=###,password=###
<CraiZE> i got breezy
<CraiZE> i think
<CraiZE> 5.10
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: you dont get to play with xgl
<jeremy1> hello everyone, I have a question. How do i get my ubuntu to startup into firefox
<CraiZE> i dont?!
<CraiZE> why not?
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: its not worth it
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<michal_y> soundray: thanks you all for help, i have prompt, i know what to do next, thanks again ;)
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<CraiZE> it looked nifty
<FiNeX> hi!
<lucaaas> something stole a lot of space just now, i have no idea what, any ideas?
<CraiZE> can i convert breezy to dapper?
* C-O-L-T-AWAY is now away - Reason : I am learning right now!!!
<lucaaas> cupsd was using lots of cpu%
<Frogzoo> jeremy1: just put firefox in ~/.gnomerc ?
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: yes but dapper is still in testing and may break (upgrade has good chance of breaking)
<CraiZE> well
<CraiZE> i still want to try
<CraiZE> how would i go about upgrading to dapper?
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<rasputnik> jeremy1: system -> prefs -> sessions. there's a startup items tab
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<CraiZE> this is a "for fun" linux install :P
<jeremy1> Frogzoo: can start ubuntu with minimim resources and use firefox alone
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: change your sources list from breezy to dapper sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soundray> CraiZE: dapper is great fun. I would install from scratch, though.
<gnomefreak> ^^^use the upgrader
<lucaaas> CraiZE, change breezy to dapper in sources.list and do a apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<CraiZE> well where is sources.list?
<lucaaas> /etc/apt/
<Frogzoo> jeremy1: with some fiddling, anything's possible
<sp3ed> Frogzoo: sudo smbmount gives "unknow command"
<CraiZE> i just change the line on top
<CraiZE> that Says _Breezy Badger_
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: either burn the iso or use the upgrader
<CraiZE> to Dapper ?
<jeremy1> What I want to do is use the web-browser as the main screen when the system is started
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: ^^^ read above
<rasputnik> CraiZE: no, look at the lines that start 'deb' - change the breezy in there to dapper
<CraiZE> well i am confused :(
<soundray> sp3ed: sudo apt-get install smbfs
* gnomefreak thinks its a bad idea
<jeremy1> I dont want any other stuff to take resources and make the system slow
<rasputnik> CraiZE: being confused is natures way of telling you you're about to screw up your system
<CraiZE> i dont mind screwing it up
<MasterC> who is responsible for the german localisation?
<CraiZE> so where can i download the ISO
<pulsar84> Hi.
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: we are not allowed to help screw up your system tho
<CraiZE> i jsut do the install from scratch then :)
<rasputnik> jeremy1: just use a different window manager. ratpoison is about as minimal as it gets
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<rasputnik> CraiZE: see subject of the channel
<gnomefreak> !dailybuild
<ubotu> Dapper daily build CD images are available from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<MasterC> the gksu german local in dapper has an error
<CraiZE> okay
<CraiZE> leeching it
<MasterC> it says "Bitts.....", but it have to be "Bitte..."
<gnomefreak> MasterC: dapper related issues please join #ubuntu+1
<MasterC> okay
<CraiZE> so after i install from scratch
<CraiZE> i am able to use glx ?
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: no
<me2win> xgl you mean?
<soundray> CraiZE: glx != xgl
<CraiZE> yeah , dang
<soundray> !xgl
<CraiZE> sorry
<gnomefreak> you have to install it and get your 3d back
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<CraiZE> yah getting the 3D was alright with the tutorial the !tell bot gave me
<jeremy1> Frogzoo rasputnik: What do you mean on a diffrent window manager
<rasputnik> jeremy1: instead of gnome. gnome is enormous
<CraiZE> xgl looked like alot of fun to me!
* gnomefreak warned you xgl may not work (it doesnt work for everyone)
<CraiZE> yeah
<CraiZE> if it doesnt, fuck it ;)
<CraiZE> its not the end of the world
<CraiZE> i want to try it
<Seveas> CraiZE, language...
<me2win> remember to get fglrx first
<me2win> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> CraiZE: you're not allowed to use profanity in here.
<CraiZE> sorry, i didnt mean it in a bad way at all though
<jeremy1> Frogzoo rasputnik: ok but I want to start the system without a login screen and start a web-browser instead
<soundray> CraiZE: the polite word is "intercourse" ;)
<CraiZE> it was just to demonstrate how little i would care if it wouldn't work :)
<Frogzoo> soundray: f**k isn't profane but obscene
<CraiZE> alright, well off to the dentist
<soundray> Frogzoo: oh. Off to answers.com to learn about the difference...
<CraiZE> thanks guys
<rasputnik> jeremy1: you're going to need a window manager to do most things. there's an auto-login option on gdm somewhere
<snowblink> Frogzoo, of course it is profane.
<jeremy1> rasputnik: oh I see, So is there a way of making it minimal as possible and just use the web-browser
<soundray> Frogzoo: I think it is both profane and obscene, and I object to it because of its profanity more than because of its obscenity.
<eth42> hi! is it possible to reassign a menu-item shortcut in a gtk application? (I think it was at some point...)
* diskodave is in breezy upgrade hell ;(
<chuckyp> rasputnik, bah need a wm no you don't
<rasputnik> jeremy1: yes, you just tell X to start firefox. put 'exec firefox' in ~/.xinitrc and ~/.xsession
<snowblink> jeremy1, you want a kiosk type function?
<rasputnik> chuckyp: If you don't know what one is, you probably do.
<chuckyp> rasputnik, lol
<diskodave> can anyone make any sense of http://pastebin.com/601433 ?
<interneti> how do I remedy this? http://pastebin.com/601423 : using ubuntu breezy if that helps
<jeremy1> rasputnik: can you explain it step by step, cos I want to get it up
<Frogzoo> soundray: answers.com has it wrong - profane always carries a religious connotation
<snowblink> Frogzoo, check a dictionary
<jeremy1> snowblink: Ya sort of
<lucaaas> evilness, /var/log/cups/access_log is 2.4gb
<aku> Hi people
<rasputnik> jeremy1: not in IRC really. as others said, just google for kiosk howtos
<gnomefreak> diskodave: what are you tryign to do?
<jeremy1> rasputnik: ok I'll do that
<jeremy1> rasputnik: You maybe know of website or wiki pages
<aku> ey someone knows why my video and sound arent sincroniced
<diskodave> gnomefreak: was doing an apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy (but it hasnt completed and apt is seemingly wedged like this http://pastebin.com/601433 )
<rasputnik> jeremy1: i've done it recently (with about 200 diskless clients) and it's fairly straightforward
<chuckyp> jeremy1, ifyou just configure the session and set it to auto login and put whatever apps you want to auto launch in .gnomerc you should be good to go.
<gnomefreak> diskodave: when you run dist-upgrade what does it say?
<soundray> Frogzoo: even if I accept that, I consider the subject matter sacred enough to object to the word we are discussing.
<Frogzoo> snowblink: soundray: I stand corrected - thanks
<jeremy1> chuckyp: Wont that start other programs in the background and eat performance power
<gnomefreak> diskodave: also do me a favor and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin please
<Kezzer> I can't get X server to start at all, I can't even configure it. I'm using 64-bit version of Ubuntu and the error says "Fatal server error: No screens found"
<Kezzer> could this be an ATI problem?
* gnomefreak will brb whiel your doing that
<soundray> jeremy1: for a minimal-footprint system, Ubuntu is not the best distribution.
<chuckyp> jeremy1, well you could just start an X server and then launch the apps you wanted without gnome
<webex> how can i get "smbfs" whats it used for?
<chuckyp> soundray, it can be as minimal as any, where do you guys get this stuff?  Do you make it up as you go along?  Or are you reading it from a book?
<chuckyp> webex, what are you trying to do?
<rasputnik> webex: if you don't know what it's for, why do you want it ??
<soundray> chuckyp, you've misread me, and why the aggression?
<Frogzoo> webex: it's used for mounting windows server file systems
<Frogzoo> webex: or samba servers, for that matter
<pulsar84> I've got strange problems related to wxWidgets and/or GTK-1.2 font-sizes. I think it's something about my dpi settings. Has anyone ideas how to fix it? See http://pulsar.lart.info/vlc.png for a screenshot of wxvlc.
<chuckyp> soundray, No aggression just tired.
<diskodave> gnomefreak: thanks! all additional stuff is now here http://pastebin.com/601451
<soundray> chuckyp: the point is not that ubuntu *cannot* be minimal, but that there are other projects out there that are better suited for a minimal-footprint system.
<Manano> hi everybody
<diskodave> gnomefreak: i think my apt/sources.list is exactly as the breezy upgrade webpage had it ... i just pasted in the replacement exactly as they gave it
<Manano> con i make some question about ubuntu???
<_jason> Manano: sure just ask, no need to ask for permission
<webex> Frogzoo, i want to mount my samba share in this ubuntu computer and all the books talks about "smbfs" and "smbmount" cant find the commands..
<soundray> Manano: that's what this channel is for.
<gnomefreak> diskodave: you need to make sure none of the deb lines have a # infront of them
<Manano> okie thkx
<Cyorxamp> Hey,  I need to mount my fat32 partition read/write - and I forgot how - anyone know?
<Cyorxamp> it's the fstab line I need
<_jason> ubotu: tell Cyorxamp about vfat
<chuckyp> soundray, i dunno my fealing on it lately is all linux distros are getting closer and closer together.  I really don't care whihc distro i'm running anymore.  There is no longer a need ot roll your own kernel with modules being loaded and unloaded etc... I dunno i'm tired.
<Cyorxamp> I don't want some program _jason
<Manano> I want to access Windows share folder but I con not
<Cyorxamp> Just 'the line'
<chuckyp> !tell Manano about ntfs
<_jason> Cyorxamp: scroll towards the middle of the page
<Manano> do you show me plz??
<Manano> yess
<chuckyp> Manano, read the message ubotu sent you
<Manano> wait me 1m
<_jason> Cyorxamp: I'm referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions by the way
<diskodave> gnomefreak: all clear as far as i can see
<Manano> uhm I using ubuntu throught VMWare
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, huh?
<gnomefreak> diskodave: i hate to say this but the best thing to do is go back to old sources.list and sudo sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox than change the sources.list again and run dist-upgrade (this will fix it for sure)
<diskodave> gnomefreak: grep deb /etc/apt/sources.list | grep '#'     returns no output
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: ?
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, whats he trying to do?
<rasputnik> Manano: so you want to mount files from your windows computer into the VM?
<gnomefreak> diskodave: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will give you the list im not sure on how to grep for it
<diskodave> gnomefreak: ok .. no problem if its a pain .. its all less of a pain than a reinstall from ISO!
<diskodave> chuckyp: just a dist-upgrade to breezy but its well stuck http://pastebin.com/601451
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: upgrade to breezy but looks more like a dapper upgrade by the ff depends issues
<Manano> yes ro the same work
<rasputnik> Manano: then you probably want to use samba.
<gnomefreak> or hes running ff1.5 on hoary
<Manano> now I want to access the window share folder
<chuckyp> !tell Manano about samba
<Manano> It request the authentication
<Manano> yess plz
<chuckyp> Manano, again read what ubotu said
<Manano> when I acess the share resource
<redondos> Hello. After a reboot, I had to run fsck on my / partition (unmounted), when that finished, every file (and I mean *every* file) went into /lost+found. On reiserfs you have the --rebuild-tree argument for fsck, but what for ext3? Any suggestions, please?
<interneti> how do I remedy this? http://pastebin.com/601423 : using ubuntu breezy if that helps....
<diskodave> gnomefreak: ok i've put my apt/sources.list back to warty and i'm doing to sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox ... hopefully that gets this mess untangled :) thanks!
<gnomefreak> diskodave: ahhhhhhhhhh
<Manano> Sorry about problem
<gnomefreak> diskodave: you need to go from warty to hoary than to breezy
<Manano> when I access the share resource
<interneti> so there is not one person who has has a similar problem (http://pastebin.com/601423)
<Manano> It display : You must log in to access 192.168.133.128
<Manano> and request me username, domain, pass
<rasputnik> interneti: nope. it tells you whats up though, you need to tell it where the library is
<diskodave> gnomefreak: oops .. my bad... i meant hoary all along! false alarm sorry
<TuxMeister> hey guys
<rasputnik> we don't know what they should be Manano
<chuckyp> Manano, is there a password on the share
<Manano> no
<Manano> i have not set password on it
<TuxMeister> could anybody tell where can i find a supported hard list for ubuntu's latest version? i have certain problems makin' a wifi pc-card work under linux
<zipper> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<interneti> rasputnik: what would linux be if it wasnt occasionally a pain in the ass
<rasputnik> interneti: osx. hahahahahahaha
<mustard5> interneti, tried installing libebook1.2-dev ?
<Manano> can U help me
<Manano> ???
<Manano> Rasputnik & chuckyp
<aeolist> i just ran readcd -clone bla-bla and it created a .raw and a .raw.toc! exceptional! but how do i burn them now? i cant treat it like an .iso, can i?
<LKRaider> any way of restoring sudo capabilities without resorting to a livecd?
<rasputnik> Manano: no, sorry - don't know the first thing about setting up shares from windows
<Jemt> !remaster
<ubotu> Jemt: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jemt> !remastering
<ubotu> Jemt: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mustard5> LKRaider, recovery mode at grub
<Jemt> Is there any information on remastering Ubuntu available?
<LKRaider> mustard5: okay, thanks :)
<defrysk> aeolist, cdrdao write blah.toc ?
<chuckyp> Manano, and what happens when you leave it blank and did you read the link I sent?
<aeolist> sounds like a plan defrysk
<interneti> lol rasputnik
<defrysk> aeolist, works with .cue so also might work with .toc
<valic> hola
<javiolo> !es
<valic> hay algun chileno
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<valic> okXD
<rasputnik> yuk. dapper has a horrible windows progress bar when it loads the kernel
<feresmo> hi people
<defrysk> Raskall, horrible ?
<mustard5> greetings feresmo
<interneti> rasputnik is dapper stable enough at this point to upgrade to?
<defrysk> rasputnik, I mean
<katz0r> hi, i was looking forward for the new composition manager in metacity 2.14, however todays update did not change anything (visually)...where did it go?
<soop> i've been using dapper for a while now
<soop> it seems fine
<soop> no issues
<rasputnik> interneti: it's stable enough to boot as far as dhcp config from the install cd. more news as i get it.
<Manano> chuckyp, I don't recieve any link
<Manano> send me again plz!!!
<chuckyp> !tell Manano about samba
<chuckyp> Manano, read the link that ubotu is sending you
<crimsun> katz0r: you don't happen to actually read the changelogs, do you?
<Paper> where can i find good repositories for breezy ?
<chuckyp> Paper, what do you mena good?
<defrysk> !repository
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<chuckyp> Paper, the official ones?
<defrysk> !repo
<feresmo> va o no va
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<chuckyp> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<crimsun> katz0r: in 1:2.13.144-0ubuntu1, note: "..Compositor improvements [remember, still off by default] .."
<defrysk> dang:s
<feresmo> alguien habla espaol?????
<Paper> chuckyp: not necessarely
<crimsun> feresmo: #ubuntu-es
<chuckyp> feresmo, #ubuntu-es
<Paper> !repos
<chuckyp> Paper, well then what do you mean?
<feresmo> how can i get there
<feresmo> ???
<Paper> ones with alot of different things
<feresmo> to -es
<soop> type /j #ubuntu-es
<feresmo> where
<feresmo> ???
<soop> where you are typing now
<feresmo_> feresmo is more gay than elton john
<soop> hrm no version response from him
<feresmo_> ey
<feresmo> ok
<feresmo> thx
<Dr34mC0d3r> im running ubuntu - but i dont remember if i installed 5.04 or 5.11 - from a command line - how can i tell?
<Dr34mC0d3r> 5.10 - oops
<chuckyp> Dr34mC0d3r, uname -r
<defrysk>  cat /etc/issue
<chuckyp> yeah that would work better
<soop> uthat gives you your kernel
<Dr34mC0d3r> thanks
<chalcedony> i'm trying to view a PDF.. i'm getting an error message. Google let me view it as html no problem, but part of one page is missing and I want to access the PDF to see if that error exists there.
<feresmo_> eyyyyyyy
<soop> i mean the uname -r
<feresmo_> holaaaaa adriii
<defrysk>  /exec cat /etc/issue
<Symok> Hmm
<feresmo> si si
<feresmo> hola ferrannnnnn
<feresmo_> adri gay
<feresmo_> funciona??
<chuckyp> !spanish
<ubotu> chuckyp: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp> !espanol
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<_jason> !es
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<feresmo_> spanishh a sakoo
<Symok> Can someone please tell me how to determine which items under /dev/ my other partitions would be located in?
<javiolo> try lsb_release -a
<feresmo>  / j #ubuntu-es
<tahooie> Question: My monitor docs say my monitor can do 1920 x 1440 @   73Hz, but the dropdown in view resolution only goes up to 60Hz at the max res. Does anyone know where I can set this? I've been running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and have tried nearly every combination of options I can think of, and this usually just makes the monitor say 'frequency out of range' when I restart gdm. I'm running breezy. Any ideas?
<javiolo> Dr34
<chuckyp> Symok, fdisk -l
<chalcedony> there is no #Evince .. where to ask about problems with PDFs ?
<gnomefreak> feresmo: /join #ubuntu-es
<aeolist> what's your problem soldier?
<chuckyp> Symok, sudo fdisk -l
<defrysk> without the space
<javiolo> Dr34mC0d3r lsb_release -a
* b33r back
<feresmo_> hey  cacho gays
<chalcedony> wb b33r
<Dr34mC0d3r> javiolo - thanks
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tahooie  about fixres
<mustard5> tahooie, one second..I'll get a good link for you
<tahooie> thanks!
<izmaelis> why should I disable Gnome system sounds as it is told in Ubuntu Guide (or after applying Automatix)?
<gnomefreak> izmaelis: dont use automatix
<gnomefreak> dont use ubuntuguide
<rasputnik> izmaelis: so other people in the office don't stab you to death with pencils
<chalcedony> i'm serious about needing help with this PDF thing.
<crimsun> izmaelis: it's an outdated recommendation, but some games require direct /dev/dsp access, which system sounds (or any other sounds) block
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell izmaelis about automatix
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell izmaelis about ubuntuguide
<diskodave> gnomefreak: hoary 'apt-get install -f' is doing lots of things ... hopefully this fixes my half-breeze dependancy issues ...
<chalcedony> hello Blame
* diskodave crosses fingers ;)
<defrysk> ubotu slap izmaelis with automatix
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<Blame> hello
<crimsun> izmaelis: if you're playing SDL games, you should install libsdl1.2debian-alsa if it's not installed
<Symok> Thnx. I remember reading/hearing a whileback that Linux can read from NTFS but can't write to it, is this still the case ?
<pulsar84> chalcedony: So what exactly is your problem about PDFs?
<katz0r> crimsun: k, thx
<chalcedony> pulsar84: can you see #flood ?
<chalcedony> i'll paste the error msg
<izmaelis> ok, so I don't use Automatix or UbuntuGuide, but why I can get sound work properly on older machine
<pulsar84> Symok: It's still like... let's say russian roulette to write on NTFS, although it's theoretically possible to write if you don't change file sizes.
<diskodave> Symok: you can write files in situe too but, list i heard, making new files (or growing existing ones) was still a bad idea
<chuckyp> !tell izmaelis about sound
<mz_work> Symok: linux can write to ntfs w/ captive
<pulsar84> chalcedony: Do.
<pAKOWOWO> OYE ESE FERESMO TE HA LLLAMADO ADRI, FERESMO?????
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<crimsun> pAKOWOWO: dude...
<katz0r> !tell katz0r about sound
<chuckyp> !tell pAKOWOWO about es
<defrysk> methings there is some spanish troll active here ;p
<chuckyp> lol
<Symok> Three answers from three users... ~_~;;
<defrysk> spanish troll spanish troll
<chuckyp> si
<gnomefreak> defrysk: i think it is
* defrysk feels a song coming....
<Symok> all different
* chuckyp I just keep it on the down low
<pAKOWOWO> oye feresmo!!!!
<gnomefreak> thats either it or es
<pAKOWOWO> OYE FERESMO EREES FERNANDO?????
<gnomefreak> pAKOWOWO: italian or spanish?
* defrysk rests his case
<pAKOWOWO> spanihs
<chuckyp> odele vatos
<pAKOWOWO> why??
<gnomefreak> pAKOWOWO: /join #ubuntu-es
<pAKOWOWO> yes i know
<Nembutal> boah
<chuckyp> tu madre es un queso pera
<gnomefreak> pAKOWOWO: because this is an english only channel
<pAKOWOWO> only??
<Nembutal> why do you talk spanish in an eglish channel?
<pAKOWOWO> no no
<gnomefreak> only!!!!!!1
<defrysk> geez
<Nembutal> this is not america
<pAKOWOWO> why not?
<chuckyp> si engles
<defrysk> whats geez in spanish ?
<Symok> Ill just keep my Fat32 exchange drive, then
<pAKOWOWO> why not??
<chuckyp> defrysk, jesus
<crimsun> pAKOWOWO: this is an English-only channel, yes.
<pAKOWOWO> only??
<defrysk> lol chuckyp
<gnomefreak> i know a few words in spanish but cant spell them
<pAKOWOWO> why?
<chuckyp> pAKOWOWO, Yes only
<pAKOWOWO> spanglish
<crimsun> pAKOWOWO: there exist localised channels like #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> can we get some help for pAKOWOWO please/
<defrysk> gnomefreak, I only know spanish gestures
<chuckyp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<b33r> how can I login as root in terminal?
<diskodave> gnomefreak: right 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox' in hoary worked so im heading back to breezy now ;) 2nd time lucky
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> chuckyp, ?
<chuckyp> pAKOWOWO,
<rasputnik> b33r: sudo -i
<defrysk> !tel b33r about sudo
<pAKOWOWO> what kind of help????'
<ubotu> defrysk: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pAKOWOWO!*@*]  by Seveas
<_jason> ubotu: tell b33r about root
<defrysk> !tell b33r about sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<b33r> ty
<b33r> :)
<gnomefreak> ty we have had a crap load of spanish come in here not wanting to go to ubuntu-es
<tatters>  If two different online port scanners give me the all green no pen ports, yet ppl can connect to my server port 443 from outside my network basically is this setup correctly or am I getting an erroneous reults possibly ?
<chuckyp> and then they proceed to ask why this is an english only channel just hanging here trolling
<gnomefreak> that make 4 or 5 in last 1hr
<javiolo> crap load of spanish ?
<chuckyp> tatters, 443?
<tatters> ssl
<gnomefreak> spanish only speakers
<Steve^> Why is Num Lock not automatically enabled when I start Ubuntu and how can I change it?
<defrysk> javiolo, spanish trolls
<p01n7> tatters, use nmap
<chuckyp> tatters, did you want to shut that down?  I'm not under standing your question?
<javiolo> ok..
<mustard5> Steve44, install numlockx in synaptic
<mz_work> Symok: captive uses winxp drivers to write to ntfs - captive-install-acquire can even do this for you if you mount up your ntfs partition
<gnomefreak> Steve^: if it was it would be too much like windows?
<gnomefreak> lol
<rasputnik> tatters: what does 'netstat -pant|grep 443' say?
<Symok> Is the root password created by default? I wasn't prompted to enter one when i was installing ...
<gnomefreak> Symok: sudo not su
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Symok about root
<defrysk> !tell Symok about sudo
<rasputnik> Steve^: i think there's a button you have to press.....
<chuckyp> argh beet me to it.
<Steve^> gnomefreak, that would make it too user friendly in this case
<gnomefreak> ;)
<mz_work> !tell mzilikazi about root
<mz_work> !tell mz_work about root
<Symok> Thanks
<defrysk> tell everyone about everything!
<gnomefreak> Steve^: in your help icon it tells you how to do it very very easy
<Steve^> rasputnik, why press it everytime i log in, when there is never a reason for it to be off (for me)?
<_jason> everyone: 42
<rasputnik> Steve^: well if you're too lazy, i can't help :)
<tatters> well I cannot shell into box everything is shutdown  and its running headless :/
<chuckyp> tatters, ssh is disabled on default install
<chuckyp> tatters, err not listening atleast
<White_Pride> Does anyone know how to set up a http-server on ubuntu???
<mustard5> Steve^, install numlockx problem solved
<chuckyp> !tell White_Pride about lamp
<fell_> salut
<gnomefreak> mustard5: still have to add it to script
<b33r> how can I install yahoo messenger on linux?
<rasputnik> tatters: are you using some kind of proxy? maybe that runs https and you don't
<defrysk> b33r, try gaim
<White_Pride> I dont understand lamp...
<gnomefreak> b33r: you dont want to use gaim
<rasputnik> White_Pride: that's an...interesting nick
<chuckyp> !tell b33r about gaim
<Steve^> gnomefreak, does this help happen to have a search function?
<_jason> White_Pride: which part don't you understand?
<gnomefreak> ok wait
<mz_work> user is given root privaleges in ubuntu? omg that can't be good
<chuckyp> White_Pride, can you not read?
<gnomefreak> you dont want to!!!! use gaim
<chuckyp> White_Pride, lamp= linux apache mysql and php install
<fell_> comment sa vas
<_jason> mz_work: the first user created during the isntall is given sudo
<rasputnik> mz_work: no, it uses sudo
<defrysk> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gnomefreak> Steve^: use the starter guide in your help icon
<chuckyp> White_Pride, if you just want apache just sudo apt-get install apache2
<fell_> salut
<White_Pride> I dont understand how to install... I have never used linux before, until yesterday...
<chuckyp> salut
<fell_> salutcomment as  vas
<chuckyp> White_Pride, well read the apache2 part of the wiki
<mz_work> but the guide says "installer will setup sudo to allow the user that is created during install to run all administrative commands."
<chuckyp> White_Pride, just read the message ubotu sent you it has a link to read.
<mz_work> so what can the user NOT do?
<White_Pride> okey, ill try that... thnx
<chuckyp> mz_work, yes
<thomas__> #ubuntu-meeting
<chuckyp> mz_work, user can do everything with sudo
<chuckyp> mz_work, root account is locked by default
<mz_work> and you don't thin that's dangerous?
<Goldfisch> mz_work: User is put into a group that has sudo privileges (which can later be adjusted, if necessary).
<mz_work> think
<chuckyp> mz_work, no
<rasputnik> mz_work: do you know what sudo does? cos if not, this is a bit pointless
<_jason> mz_work: why is it dangerous?
<mz_work> well why should user be allowed to issue commands as root?
<tatters> I have the server setup in the DMZ on my router , a scan from from one of my other boxes reveals from grc.com no open ports, I use dynds to turn my public IP into a name https;??myweb.com  when ppl type e myweb on any box outside my network they can connect
<Steve^> sure saves me time
<defrysk> mz_work, only the main user account can use sudo other account cannot by default , unles you change the defaults
<chuckyp> mz_work, if you don't like it you can sudo passwd give root a password and then /etc/sudo/sudoers and remove  the user fromt he file.  Then it will go back to the way your used to.
<gnomefreak> mz_work: read the wiki ubotu sent you when you asked him too it explains it pretty clearly
<Goldfisch> mz_work: Every command run through sudo gets logged to /var/log/auth.log. That is a better audit trail than su'ing to become root, and then doing whatever.
<Seveas> Goldfisch, hint: sudo -i ;)
<Steve^> and when the user is the root, it is easier
<chuckyp> mz_work, the primary user can issue commands as root.
<Moe|Joe> hey people
<zlatan58> g
<Goldfisch> Yo, Moe|Joe
<Moe|Joe> anyone know the link for the ubuntu starter guide?
<Moe|Joe> i cant seem to find it
<chuckyp> !guide
<ubotu> chuckyp: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> Moe|Joe: your help icon
<ilgufo> hi
<rasputnik> Moe|Joe: it burnt down
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Blippe> i'm on a breezy live and are able to ping a local computer 2, but not ssh... ssh to remote from comp2 to remote and ssh back to comp2 is succesful.
<rasputnik> biovore: computer 2 probably isn't running ssh
<chuckyp> Blippe, ssh is disabled by default
<chuckyp> Blippe, the listen that is.
<defrysk> Moe|Joe, http://help.ubuntu.com/
<Moe|Joe> ah ideal :D
<chuckyp> Blippe, eidt /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Moe|Joe> cheers
<Moe|Joe> also
<defrysk> Moe|Joe, unlogical I know ;p
<Moe|Joe> can someone help me with install ndiswrapper via apt-get?
<Blippe> but the computer i am trying to reach is reachable from a remote place!
<chuckyp> Blippe, s/eidt/edit
<_jason> ubotu: tell Moe|Joe about ndiswrapper
<chuckyp> Blippe, maybe clear the ssh keys then
<rasputnik> Blippe: sorry missed that. firewall then I guess?
<Goldfisch> Seveas: I just read the sudo man page, and must confess that the reason for using "-i" was confusing and did not leap off the page at me.
<Blippe> rasputnik, no firewall
<feresmo_> hey....
<feresmo_> Im here now again
<Subhuman> hi, im having some networking problems, it's not that the connection is down (Im using it now), but the speed is terrible, firefox times out loading google etc... however apt seems to work at normal speed and IRC works fine? Anyone heard of something similar? It's not the router as windows worked fine.
<rasputnik> Blippe: then check your sshd_config file, there are ways to restrict access by ip address
<feresmo_> PLEASE CAN YOU TELL ME HOW I CAN ENTER TO UBUNTU-ES
<soop> Subhuman: trace to the www host you are trying to reach
<chuckyp> Goldfisch, it uses the users root instead of roots root
<Goldfisch> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> feresmo_: type: /join #ubuntu-es
<chuckyp> Goldfisch, er path
<Subhuman> k ill do it and show you.
<defrysk> feresmo_,  /j #ubuntu-es
<feresmo_> THANKS JASON
<chuckyp> Goldfisch, lets try this again -i will use your users path -s will use roots path
<feresmo_> SPANISH POWER!!!
<soop> casteyano
<Grark> Hello everyone, What's the favorite Ubuntu FTP Server?  Or a way to transfer files remotely to my pc?
<chuckyp> Goldfisch, if that makes sence
<CarlFK> Blippe: how many boxes in your ping/ssh and back thing?
<feresmo_> ESO SOOP ESPAOL
<soop> Grark: whats the originating point?
<Goldfisch> chuckyp: Okay. I haven't needed that, yet.
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soop> un poco
<feresmo_> ADIOS
<Blippe> CarlFK,  direct link...
<Grark> soop, work (XP) to home (Ubuntu)
<soop> Grark: install ssh
<M_A_K> I am running Breezy and have been trying for hours to get tftpd running. Has anybody been successful with it?
<chuckyp> Grark, vsftp
<soop> then use coreftp from xp to linux box
<Subhuman> soop, i tried tracepath, and i get to my router and then no replu
<Goldfisch> Good thing I'm not going to -es channel. Gonna' be a lot of YELLING over there soon. :)
<CarlFK> Blippe: um..   not extra... you mentioned remote and remote2, but I have a feeling there are 3 all together
<soop> coreftp = free windows scp client
<chuckyp> !tell M_A_K about anyone
<Grark> soop, see, now you're scaring me :)
<soop> Subhuman: try tracertoute
<Goldfisch> putty = free window scp/sftp/ssh client. ;)
<Grark> chuckyp, is that a server as well?
<Subhuman> the router seems to be acting strange for linux?
* CarinArr steals a "t" from soop
<CarlFK> Blippe: basicaly restate that using boxA, boxB... for all the machines
<Steve^> When I hit ctrl-alt-backspace, I am left with just the command line. How do I get the gnome desktop back up? Is it just 'startx'?
<Subhuman> i only seem to have traceroute6, isnt that for ip6?
<Blippe> CarlFK no i tried one remote, ssh there and back
<mikelo> i can't read ms asf videos
<Goldfisch> Steve^: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gnomefreak> Steve^: startx
<chuckyp> Grark, thats what I thought you where asking use vsftp can be an ftp server damaen
<soop> Steve^: alt-f7
<crimsun> Subhuman: use tracepath
<chuckyp> Grark, do apt-cache search vsftp
<Subhuman> crimsun, i did.
<Steve^> thanks thanks thanks
<gnomefreak> Steve^: pick your posion ;)
<Subhuman> i get to my router then no reply.
<M_A_K> chuckyp : whats up with anyone?
<chuckyp> Grark, if you are looking for a client who knows
<Blippe> two boxes here, direct link. The one I am trying to reach is reachable from remote!
<Goldfisch> Steve^: gdm runs startx for you.
<chuckyp> M_A_K, read what ubotu told you.
<crimsun> Subhuman: your isp probably blocks, then
<Blippe> two nics in the one I am trying to reach
<Steve^> Goldfisch, but it requires more typing :P
<chuckyp> Blippe, firewall?
<gnomefreak> alt-f7 brings you back to current session
<mz_work> well i just can't agree with the sudo logic for ubuntu
<Grark> chuckyp, "client who knows?"
<Subhuman> crimsun, okay but then how does the router work fine with windows?
<mz_work> think i'll stick w/ real debian
<michael117> Is there a GUI tool out there to easily edit your fstab and mount partitions with?
<CarlFK> Blippe: so if you can ssh there and back, what is the problem?
<M_A_K> Ah, I didnt even see teh little window that opened. I get it ... thanks.
<chuckyp> Grark, just type ftp in terminal for a client
<Blippe> chuckyp,  no firewall, how did i restart sshd again?
<crimsun> Subhuman: "work fine"?
<Goldfisch> Steve^: Build those fingers of steel!
<Subhuman> i mean packets are packets arent they? doesnt matter what OS I use, this is a friends pc too and im on the same isp and have no problems in linux
<soop> mz_work: pfft ... you don't know what you are missing
<Subhuman> lol work fine as in connects, downloads etc.
<soop> subhuman, its only www that is giving you issues right?
<Goldfisch> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart <--- restarts ssh server.
<Subhuman> yes, seems so.
<Blippe> the one box i want to call from (locally) suceeds to ping but not ssh
<Aarohi> hey guys. i can't use the 'make' command on ubuntu.. it says the command doesnt exist. how do i compile without the make command? some help please..
<fell_> salllutt
<soop> sub, have you tried removing his router from the equationa nd just plugging in directly?
<chuckyp> Blippe, to restart it try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<hypa7ia> Aarohi: sudo ap-get install build-essentials
<Goldfisch> Aarohi: You probably need the build tools. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soop> aaroni: you have to get the development package
<Subhuman> but i cant figure out why, like even on the time sync it fails.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get isntall build-essential
<Aarohi> kk thanks guys
<hypa7ia> Aarohi: oops, minus the s on the end :)
<gnomefreak> install
<Grark> svftp seems like it wil do the trick
<fell_> salut
<Subhuman> im i cant really remove it, have no other modem.
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, I was diggin xgl earlier today
<Grark> chuckyp, I'm new so gui is preferred.
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, like the f12 or window display
<soop> ok, so your wan modem is plugged directly into the machine?
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: its ok i gave up becasue it cant do what i want it to
<chuckyp> Grark, well you can always use synaptic and search for ftp and hunt arround.
<Blippe> still pingable no ssh!
<gnomefreak> that and my synaptic issue
<xoan_afrogay> hy
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, know of a good gui ftp client
<gnomefreak> gftp?
<xoan_afrogay> how can I kick somoone????????
<chuckyp> Grark, there okay there ya go gftp
<soop> xoan_afrogay: you can't
<Goldfisch> Blippe: ps -ef | grep sshd <---- any hint of an ssh daemon running?
<gnomefreak> xoan_afrogay: you cant
<M_A_K> Ok so here goes.  I have been trying to get tftpd running so I can copy configs from routers and switches, but have had no success.  I seem to be unable to get tftpd running properly or at all.  I need some help.  I just got some help from #linuxhelp and still no luck.
<zekafredoo> re
<xoan_afrogay> but Some one kicks me
<gnomefreak> xoan_afrogay: there had to have been a reason
<CarlFK> Blippe: if no ssh, then what do you mean ", ssh there and back" ?
<Grark> chuckyp, I installed svftp through synaptic...now I just have to find where it installed it :)
<chuckyp> xoan_afrogay, kick some one from where?
<xoan_afrogay> And I have a reason too
<chuckyp> Grark, type in terminal which svftp
<xoan_afrogay> from ubuntu-s
<jaramillo> gr, i hate this sounds problems
<jaramillo> these*
<hypa7ia> M_A_K: tftpd is a pain to get running.  have you edited the config yet?  i remember that you need to to even get it to start
<Aarohi> hypa7ia, Goldfisch, there is no such package as 'build-essentials'
<chuckyp> Grark, it should be in /usr/bin/svftp or whateve rthe name of the app is.
<crimsun> jaramillo: what sound problems?
<Qix> hi - I've been trying for ages to get my ati gfx card (9600XT) to work under a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10
<Blippe> i ssh to the university and ssh back, that works, i try to ssh from another local to the first local, doesn't work
<Goldfisch> Aarohi: You probably need the build tools. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Qix> it just doesnt work, i mean... i try:
<gnomefreak> xoan_afrogay: take this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue
<gnomefreak> please*
<Grark> chuckyp, odd, when I typed "which svftp" it didn't do anything
<Qix> /usr/X11R6/bin/fireglcontrolpanel: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc ++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Aarohi> there is no such package Goldfisch
<Goldfisch> Aarohi: Not what I typed. :)
<M_A_K> i edited the /etc/xinetd.d/tftp file and it seems to look ok.
<hypa7ia> Aarohi: what version of ubu are you running?
<Qix> (libstdc++.5 doesnt exist, anywhere)
<chuckyp> Blippe, because its not listening on 22 on the internal nic only on the external perhaps?
<Aarohi> breezy
<soop> holy scroll
<xoan_afrogay> ey gnome...He kicks me only for enter
<jaramillo> i upgraded to dapper a few days ago, everything was fine, this morning i did updated a few files, rebooted and now i dont have sound
<chuckyp> Grark, did you mena you installed vsftp?
<xoan_afrogay> men...teach me
<Goldfisch> Aarohi: No "s" on the end.
<Grark> chuckyp, yes via synaptic
<Aarohi> k
<nickrud> Qix, no period in it
<Subhuman> soop,  i have a vigor router, with a direct connection to the net, and im connected via ethernet to it, in windows i have no problems, but in linux, it seems to be http which is having a problem, although apt works fine.
<Qix> root@qix:~/Desktop# ./ati-driver-installer-8.23.7-i386.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezy
<Qix>  - gives me:::::::::;;
<jaramillo> javier@noms:~$ alsamixer -> No mixer elems found
<crimsun> jaramillo: none, not even with the gdm greeter?
<gnomefreak> jaramillo: hence the term testing/unstable
<Qix> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: line 51: dpkg-architecture: command not foundError: unsupported architecture:
<chuckyp> Grark, and if you want to set vsftp up your config will be in like /etc/vsftp.conf or /etc/vsftp/vsftp.conf something similiar
<Qix> i mean, wtf does that mean ?
<jaramillo> nope, not even with the gdm greeter
<hypa7ia> Aarohi: build-essential - informational list of build-essential packages
<crimsun> jaramillo: pastebin output from lsmod && cat /proc/asound/cards
<chuckyp> Grark, vsftp is a ftp server
<chuckyp> !vsftp
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<chalcedony> darn.. Lynx just didn't show the 'continued on page.." and didn't work with Evince.
<gnomefreak> Qix: please stay on topic
<Qix> is there any way to just get a package with the ati files ?
<Grark> chuckyp, yes that's exactly what I needed.
<Qix> gnomefreak, whats the topic ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Qix about ati
<Qix> its all related to my issue ;/
<Aarohi> k hypa7ia .. i tried essentials earlier, instead of essential
<Grark> chuckyp, thank you
<gnomefreak> Qix: type /topic
<gnomefreak> wtf is not related to anything for ubuntu
<Aarohi> working.. thanks hypa7ia Goldfisch
<Grark> odd...no files found.
<chuckyp> Grark, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371&highlight=vsftp  is usefull for you also
<jaramillo> here http://rafb.net/paste/results/UZTP6135.html
<nickrud> Qix, the dpkg-arch error means you need to install build-essential
<hypa7ia> M_A_K: double-check that config, it's finnicky
<Grark> chuckyp, gimme a few minutes to figure this out, thanks for the point in the right direction
<chuckyp> Grark, np
<CarlFK> Blippe: your box names are less than crystal clear.  is this correct: ": i ssh from BoxA to BoxB (the university) and ssh from BoxB back to BoxA, that works, i try to ssh from BoxC (another local) to BoxA (the first local), doesn't work" ?
<crimsun> jaramillo: oh, that's simple. Does ``alsamixer -c1'' work?
<M_A_K> I am not sure what it should look like.
<jaramillo> yeah
<chuckyp> CarlFK, its because he has two nics one internal one external and internal nic isn't listening on port 22
<Blippe> CarlFK exactly
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: that even confused me :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<CarlFK> ok, we are getting somewhere...
<Chodder> Whats the option you put in your X config to disable taps on a touchpad?  I can't remember...
<chuckyp> CarlFK, atleast thats the only thing I can think of that would cause this but an edit of /etc/ssh/ssh_config would set him straight.
<M_A_K> hypia7ia : where can I get a sample to see what it *should* look like?
<crimsun> jaramillo: the problem is straightforward to resolve. When you plugged in your usb webcam, it took over. You need to make sure it doesn't do that. At the cli, echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Blippe> i'm gonna try to get ssh deamons running on the both local machines...
<chuckyp> !synaptics
<soop> anyone know of a script that will convert an html form submission into a pdf?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<CarlFK> if BoxA has 2 nics and BoxB is on one and BoxC on the other,   then i agree: sshd not listening on the BoxB side nic
<chuckyp> !mittens
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<chuckyp> lol
<gnomefreak> why does he keep comming in and leaving
<tU_VES_XOANT> eyyy please   Someone banned me for a channelll!!!!!!!
<Chodder> chuckyp, it's just a simple option
<setog3> lut
<tU_VES_XOANT> ey chuckyp
<gnomefreak> tU_VES_XOANT: talk to the people in that channel
<chuckyp> Chodder, i dunno googly for synaptic disable touch
<chuckyp> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Chodder> chuckyp, i have :/
<chuckyp> Chodder, let me search see what I can find hold up
<jonatas> hello
<Grark> ok grark's an idiot.
<Chodder> chuckyp, nvm
<Grark> has to get the name of the app right :|
<crimsun> jaramillo: then, if you don't wish to reboot, simply log out of GNOME, log into a virtual console, then ``sudo modprobe -r snd-usb-audio snd-intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 snd-usb-audio''
<jaramillo> ;o
<jaramillo> k
<Chodder> chuckyp, I think I remember it, it's like maxtaptime=0 or something
<jaramillo> let me try it
<chuckyp> Chodder, Option "SHMConfig" "on"  and Option "MaxTapTime "0"
<jaramillo> thx <3
<chuckyp> Chodder, yeah maxtaptime 0 should be all you need
<Chodder> yup
<chuckyp> disregard the first one shouldn't be needed
* chuckyp hates touchpads
* gnomefreak trying to keep his composure brb
<gazanfer> anyone knows a good lightweight allaround media player? (to play avi/mpg/mp3/wav/ogg/etc..)
<Chodder> VLC :P
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gazanfer about mplayer
<Mr_Spiff> gazanfer: second that VLC
<Blippe> gnomefreak, does the new (dapper) ubuntu have an option to install to harddrvie from the live cd?
<Subhuman> ZOMG LOLZWTF
<crimsun> Blippe: yes.
<Subhuman> okay my dns is the problem.
<Mr_Spiff> i like vlc with vc1 built in
<Blippe> crimsun, i freaking love you all!
<Subhuman> which is odd since i dont have a problem in win, so anyone know why linux shits on my dns?
<Chodder> VLC is great, but obviously illegal
<k0ck> Subhuman: what do u mean?
<Chodder> Unless it's developed in canada or something
<Blippe> I'm gonna install hoary, get sshd up and running get the iso for dapper, burn it and reinstall... excellent plan!
<LinuxJones> Subhuman: it's probably because of ipv6 support being loaded
<chuckyp> Blippe, why?
<Aarohi> one of the packages i'm installing wants me to have libid3tag.. i do have libid3tag0 installed, and there is no libid3tag in the list in synaptic.. what can i do?
<chuckyp> Aarohi, what package are you trying to install and from where?
<b33r> is there a software for linux like winamp?
<Blippe> several reasons, one of them being that i can't burn a cd when the livecd is in the cdtray
<_jason> b33r: I like beep-media-player
<Aarohi> chuckyp, xmms now playing plugin
<Aarohi> from sf.net
<mustard5> Aarohi, I see it in synaptic for breezy
<crimsun> Arnald: you need the -dev package
<b33r> _jason, how can I install it?
<Aarohi> mustard5, libid3tag?
<crimsun> Arnald: (if you're attempting to compile the program)
<Arnald> crimsun: not me
<_jason> b33r: enable universe and install the beep-media-player package using synaptic
<crimsun> Arnald: sorry
<mustard5> Aarohi,
<mustard5> libid3tag0-dev yep
<_jason> ubotu: tell b33r about universe
<Arnald> ;)
<LinuxJones> Subhuman: you can turn off ipv6 support by editing /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and near the top in the first section make the line look like this >> alias net-pf-10 off ipv6      Save te file and run sudo update-modules then re-boot your computer, dns should be quicker once you've done that.
<Aarohi> mustard5, not libid3tag0-dev, its asking for libid3tag
<Aarohi> is it the same one?
<mustard5> Aarohi, thats the package you need yes
<diskodave> gnomefreak: dist-upgrade ran to completion ;) bam! cheers dude
<hubert> Salut  tous ;) je dcouvre l'IRC en direct grce  ubuntu en connexion 56K (!) a marche... Hallucinant...
<Aarohi> okay.. thank you mustard5
<Aarohi> i'll try it out
<mustard5> Aarohi, if you have dependency problems compiling..its often a -dev package that is needed
<defrysk> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Aarohi> i see
<ccc_> Chodder: illegal? maybe in usa, but i couldn't care less for their retarded laws. it is mainly a french project, but has devs all over.
<Chodder> I could care less either
<robinl1> i need a full HOWTO on playing windows games on Ubuntu and generally Linux, can somebody help me/
<robinl1> ?
<Chodder> :)
<chuckyp> ITS NOT ILLEGAL IF YOU HAVE A LEGIT COPY OF WINDOWS.  why does no one get this
<mustard5> Aarohi, you can use the apt-cache search <keyword>   .....to search for stuff
<PuMpErNiCkLe> robinl1: They have stuff like that - generally, they have specific ones for each game - over at www.winehq.com
<Chodder> I've never been one to care for copyright
<chuckyp> ;ljkasj;lk asd;ljk vjk laj kav I need a smoke
<chuckyp> ^^^ me slamming on my keyboard
<Chodder> chuckyp, wtf are you talking about?
<_jason> how come mplayer is in multiverse (as opposed to universe)?
<jaramillo> thx guys, everything's fine ;)
<monroe> hey there
<Goldfisch> Chodder: Well, ubuntu is copyrighted. Just not the same type as certain other products.....
<Chocobo> Hello monroe
<Chodder> GPL :)
<j2daosh> got a problem... i cant seem to log into my network... it is asking me for a password... i put it in and it just asks me for it again. i know the password is correct because it worked when i first set it up
<aragorn> hi at all
<Wizz_kidd> how cna i view .mpeg in ubuntu
<j2daosh> why would it not accept it now?
<Wizz_kidd> what package do i need
<monroe> hi chocobo
<Chodder> !win32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<_jason> ubotu: tell Wizz_kidd about multimedia
<j2daosh> i recently did a reinstall of the windows xp os on my upstairs box (the one im trying to connect to). does that have anything to do with it?
<obli> hey, can I get some newbie ubuntu support here?
<j2daosh> maybe because the ip addy of the box changed?
<Wizz_kidd> is there an actual package name i can DL off synaptic
<jbroome> j2daosh: windows firewall?
<monroe> I just ran apt-get dist-upgrade, and now my mouse touch pad is moving VERY slow, any ideas?
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: check your private messages
<j2daosh> damnit
<j2daosh> yeah
<j2daosh> and that is probably it
<Goldfisch> j2daosh: Remote or console login?
<jbroome> j2daosh: :)
<j2daosh> niether
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wizz_kidd: totem-xine and/or w32codecs
<j2daosh> im just trying to get to the hard drive
<j2daosh> "mapping"
<chuckyp> j2daosh, yeah just turn off window firewall and use smbclient
<j2daosh> wait... it is off
<hartz> obli - I'll try to answer any questions :-)
<chuckyp> then just browse to the network share
<Grark> !vsftp
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Grark
<j2daosh> im trying
<j2daosh> thats what asks me for my password
<obli> hartz, I have this NTFS partition I've realized I can't use, so I'm going to convert to to a linux file system
<michael117> Is there a GUI tool out there to easily edit your fstab and mount partitions with?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> monroe: system -> prefs -> mouse -> motion -> sensitivity?
<psycho_oreos> try pressing enter instead
<j2daosh> enter
<obli> I went into the disk manager, converted it, but when I go back it still says NTFS
<j2daosh> wont let me
<mustard5> michael117, not that I know of for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> _jason: its in multiverse because not a huge user base i think
<obli> I don't care about the data, all my mp3s can be recovered from my ipod, and the movies were already watched :)
<psycho_oreos> j2daosh: what about a no user/password field?
<hartz> obli ... go  on ....
<TuxMeister> hey guys
<gazanfer> how can i let apt-get to install not only dependencies but also suggested packages?
<obli> well, I want to use the disk, as mounting an ntfs drive apparently didn't work very well
<j2daosh> nope... now its telling me i have to log into linux (the computer im using right now)
<obli> it had UTF characters in it
<TuxMeister> anybody could tell me if this chipset "Broadcom BCM4318" is supported by ubuntu (latest version)?
<obli> ()
<monroe> pumpernickle: I did that, it works for the knob in the keyboard, but not the touch pad
<gnomefreak> gazanfer: man apt-get but i dont remember ever comming across flags for that
<psycho_oreos> obli: you can temporarily copy the data elsewhere and then format that partition/disk. Once done, you copy the data back
<Goldfisch> gazanfer: Well, first cancel the initial apt-get command. Then kick off the command again, this time listing the other ones you want as well.
<mustard5> gazanfer, interesting question...hmmm..I'll have to check that one out
<_jason> gnomefreak: I though multiverse was reserved for things that weren't open source, so I thought that maybe a part of mplayer was (maybe a codec)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> monroe: odd
<obli> psycho_oreos, will try, thanks
<hartz> obli> Does th disk need to remain as an NTFS disk?
<j2daosh> ... man... this is pissing me off
<robinl1> PuMpErNiCkLe: who have lots of stuff like that?
<obli> no, not really
<Genfoo> what mode do I need to chmod so I users will not be able to delete files?
<Goldfisch> _jason: Depending on which, there is also restricted.
<robinl1> PuMpErNiCkLe: and like what?
<gazanfer> Goldfisch, i didnt get it... can you explain please?
<obli> I think I've already messed it up anywya
<Genfoo> chmod 700 ?
<zoonk> ://
<Genfoo> 644?
<psycho_oreos> j2daosh: still no go? ok, is windows the host?
<gnomefreak> _jason: maybe for some reason i remember reading something about they move repos as they become more demanded but the codecs is a good one
<hartz> obli Then I echo physo-oreos
<Goldfisch> gazanfer: Can you give me a package you tried, and one of the suggested ones?
<k_uusubatu> has anyone had any success transferring songs from rhthymbox to an ipod?
<monroe> pumpernickle: yes, I agree
<setog3> Hi , can I found an ubuntu cdrom with french package ?
<obli> ok, I'll give it a try
<psycho_oreos> obli: you should have the disk unmounted before any conversion is taking place, etc
<j2daosh> yep
<hartz> obli > But if you don't have the space to copy all the data elsewhere, I suggest back it up to CD or DVD.
<gazanfer> Goldfisch, package is vlc, and one of the suggested is lirc
<defrysk> k_uusubatu, I have an Iaudio G2
<psycho_oreos> j2daosh: and can other windows box see and access teh shares?
<defrysk> it rules
<psycho_oreos> s/teh/the
<Genfoo> maybe chmod -t ?
<gnomefreak> setog3: you set the lanugage you want during install
<gnomefreak> Genfoo: man chmod
<Goldfisch> gazanfer: Okay, when you first try sudo apt-get install vlc, you then see lirc listed. Ctrl-C to break out of the your current command. Then type "sudo apt-get install vlc lirc". That will install both of the packages.
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, do you know how to make a correction to ubotu?
<k_uusubatu> rhthymbox sees the ipod, but when I drag songs to it, nothing happens, but I am able to transfer songs in amarok
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: i hate when things start off like that lol whats up?
<gazanfer> Goldfisch, thank  you. so i must do it manually :)
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, go to +1
<Genfoo> gnomefreak -_- ok
<hubert> Setog, bien sr tu peux trouver sur le cd ubuntu les paquets en franais...
<s|k> I'm trying to install the mplayer-plugin and during configuration it's telling me I'm missing gthread, don't I have glib installed out of the box?
<Goldfisch> gazanfer: As far as I know. If you automated that, your system would probably HUGE based on the number of suggestions.
<Goldfisch> probably grow HUGE
<psycho_oreos> !tell hubert about fr
<robinl1> i need a full HOWTO on playing windows games on Ubuntu and generally Linux, can somebody help me/
<meborc> !wine
<psycho_oreos> robinl1: doubt that would be easily found
<s|k> anyone?
<meborc> robinl1 - try searching ubuntuforums.org ... there is a section called gaming
<k_uusubatu> is there any other package I need to install in order to transfer songs to an ipod in dapper?
<_jason> s|k: mplayer plugin is in the repos as mozilla-mplayer
<Stormx2> robinl1: You'll want cedega or wine. What games?
<TuxMeister> anybody could tell me if this chipset "Broadcom BCM4318" is supported by ubuntu (latest version)? if not, just say no, and i lose no more time around here, please
<j2daosh> bbiaf phone
<gazanfer> bye all
<martyn> Hi all
<martyn> does any 1 know how to install a soundblaster 24 bit sound card
<hartz> what is dapper?
<b33r> do I need an antivirus or firewall for linux?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<chuckyp> b33r, thats up to you
<blekos> dapper is the new ubuntu
<blekos> :)
<blekos> hip hip horey
<s|k> not out yet :(
<blekos> well just about...
<b33r> chuckyp, is it safe to use without it?
<blekos> 36 days and counting
<s|k> aren't they going to put it off blekos ?
<blekos> nop
<_jason> b33r: you don't need an antivirus unless you run a mail server for windows users imo.  You don't really need a firewall either on a default install, but it won't hurt
<s|k> delay the release to june is what I read
<psycho_oreos> b33r: primarily firewire is important, antivirus is only to scan files that are destined for win32 boxes, etc
<blekos> really??
<blekos> grrr
<chuckyp> b33r, depends on how paranoid you are I guess.  But most systems that are targeted are windows in my eyes atleast.  You won't find many linux viruses.
<blekos> i'm using it since realese4 its great...
<hartz> Then I should not have ordered a bunch of CDs a few weeks ago :-(  Why another release so soon?  What is dapper about?
<b33r> ok thnx
<s|k> b33r I use firestarter
<s|k> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<blekos> apart from the fact i cannot sync my palmotp which drive me to use win...
<psycho_oreos> linux virus only occurs if one is stupid/ignorant/blind about it
<_jason> hartz: scheduled to release in april but it may be postponed 6 weeks
<gnomefreak> 35 more mins :(
* chuckyp waiting running out of beverages
* chuckyp caught the euro one though
* gnomefreak can use jim and coke ;)
<s|k> if during a configure gthread wasn't found (part of glib) should I not 'make' ?
<s|k> I have glib
<s|k> I don't know why it's not fidning it
<blekos> the problem with the ubuntu1 channel is that u can hardly find anyone there or get any answer :(
<gnomefreak> blekos: i didnt see you ask anything im sorry
<psycho_oreos> blekos: being on the bleeding edge does have its problems :)
<blekos> i've tried again gnome freek
<chuckyp> blekos, thats because its ubuntu+1
<blekos> and again...
<s|k> anyone?
<gnomefreak> blekos: i havent seen it please try again i can only scroll so far
<HappyFool> s|k: you've installed libglib2.0-dev ?
<blekos> gnome freak maybe u can help me with this one
<chuckyp> !ask
<mikebot> has anyone gotten any p2p other than torrenting to work well in ubuntu?
<Subhuman> Hey LinuxJones thats for the help
<chuckyp> mikebot, yeah
<gnomefreak> blekos: ask in #ubuntu+1 for dapper related issues im in there so if i can help i will
<mikebot> chuckyp: which?
<blekos> the current version of kernel 2.6.15-16-386(i'm using dd) does not include the usbserial module
<chuckyp> mikebot, amule
<LinuxJones> Subhuman: no problem :)
<Subhuman> Internet is as quick as it hsoudl be now.
<mikebot> chuckyp: i heard that that was really slow
<blekos> how can i load modules on a kernel?
<chuckyp> mikebot, not for me.
<Subhuman> But the second problem now is gaim wont connect
<LinuxJones> Subhuman: good to hear
<psycho_oreos> blekos: modprobe or insmod
<mikebot> chuckyp: okay, i'll try it...sudo apt-get install amule>
<_jason> mikebot: frostwire works well for me
<Subhuman> i didnt connect before nor does it connect now
<s|k> HappyFool: no :0
<chuckyp> blekos, and rmmod to remove it.
<s|k> HappyFool: do I need that?
<blekos> basically i do not have a /device/usb folder
<mikebot> _jason: i couldn't conncet to frostwire, and could get help with it
<blekos> i'll try that
<HappyFool> s|k: to compile glib-related stuff, yes
<HappyFool> s|k: what are you compiling?
<obli> ok, that didn
<chuckyp> blekos, it may be under /dev/sd?  or something goofy I saw people reporting
<obli> 't work very well
<chuckyp> blekos, try lsusb etc..
<s|k> HappyFool: the latest version of the mplayer-plugin
<_jason> mikebot: maybe a firewall issue?  it just worked as soon as I installed it here
<obli> My NTFS partition is still alive and well
<laurisima> Hi
<obli> >:(
<mikebot> _jason: don't have a firewall
<psycho_oreos> obli: what did you convert from and to?
<chuckyp> obli, what do you want to do get rid of it?
<andbelo> I am trying to print files as .pdf... What is the best drive to print .pdf files from applications?
<Subhuman> Yeah so my gaim wont connect, any idea. It connected only 2 times in the last 2 days?
<HappyFool> s|k: hrm. not an ubuntu package?
<_jason> mikebot: router?
<laurisima> how many code lines have got the ubuntu
<laurisima> ?
<blekos> hmm, with lsusb i get Bus 006 ... etc
<mikebot> _jason: nope
<chuckyp> andbelo, best drive?  best app maybe?
<HappyFool> s|k: i was going to recommend 'apt-get build-dep', but that only works if the thing you're compiling exists in ubuntu
<obli> yes, screw the data, I won't bother connecting it to my other computer for saving
<psycho_oreos> laurisima: more than several billion lines of different coding :p
<blekos> basically I'm trying to locate where on earth my ipaq connect so i can get sync
<_jason> s|k: try apt-get build-dep mozilla-mplayer, and if you still need things take a look at the README file
<obli> I'm just converting to anything linux doesn't hate
<chuckyp> blekos, is your device showing up in lsusb
<mikebot> _jason: oh no no, i did get frostwire working, i had to put in a username and password--but when i searched i got like 3 responces
<s|k> HappyFool: the ubuntu package is 4 versions out of date and runs terribly
<mikebot> responses*
<obli> So I can use my secondary hard drive
<laurisima> hello guys
<_jason> mikebot: oh, maybe it's just a rare file
<laurisima> i wanted to know
<chuckyp> obli, fat32
<laurisima> how many lines has the source code of UBUNTU
<mikebot> _jason: no i would search generic things like one word queries
<s|k> _jason: I have that, it doesn't run well, so I'm upgrading to the recent release
<obli> chuckyp, fine by me, but how? :(
<blekos> yes
<andbelo> Yes, can be. My idea was to find an application that worked as a printer...
<_jason> s|k: take a look at my command closely :)
<HappyFool> s|k: anyway, most libraries (including glib) comes in two packages, one normal and one for development (ending in -dev). You'll probably need a few -dev packages to get this compiled. Read the README/INSTALL files in the source tree to find out what
<laurisima> or where i can find that information
<s|k> _jason: oh yes
<psycho_oreos> obli: you first unmount the partition/disk, use fdisk and change the partition/disk type. Use mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.vfat to make it readable and mountable under windows/linux. Mount it, and you are set
<chuckyp> obli, you want to keep the data and convert to fat32 right?
<_jason> mikebot: don't know then
<laurisima> mariconasos
<s|k> HappyFool: okay thanks :)
<HappyFool> s|k: I recommend 'apt-cache search "name.*dev"' and packages.ubuntu.com to help you find the right libs
<chuckyp> obli, or the data doesn't matter on it?
<obli> chuckyp, If possible, but I'm not going to bother connecting it to another computer to save the data
<lakcaj> laurisima, ubuntu is just a collection of programs including the linux kernel and many other programs that run on top of it.  If you want to know how many lines there are in the kernel, go to kernel.org and download one yourself.
<mikebot> howd o i search for packages in terminal?
<_jason> mikebot: apt-cache search
<s|k> _jason: I got it, thank you :)
<blekos> but if i follow the instructions for synce, I am supposed 2 c, smg like /devices/USB/ttyUSB0, in order to sync it with evolution etch
<obli> I can't access it right now due to invalid UTF coding or something like that (foreign letters, )
<blekos> etc
<chuckyp> obli, well you could mount the ntfs partition copy the data to your nix drive.  if you have the space.  Then partition the ntfs drive for fat32.
<laurisima> thanks man
<_jason> s|k: you've installed build-essential?
<chuckyp> obli, and format mount it and move the data back.
<mikebot> _jason: thanks
<kdomb> mikebot, there are a lot of ubuntu users on slsk using nicotine
<psycho_oreos> obli: under linux?
<obli> yeah
<chuckyp> blekos, I don't have a lot of experience with usb.  What type of device is it?
<psycho_oreos> obli: set the mount option to include 'iocharset=utf8' (save it into /etc/fstab), unmount it and remount it
<blekos> an hp ipaq
<obli> will try
<chuckyp> blekos, k
<blekos> well, i modprobe ipaq & usbserial
<cyphase> why doesn't ubuntu set the hostname on my router
<andbelo> chuckyp, mistyping.... 'driver' I'am looking for an application to install that works like a printer to generate .pdf files.
<cyphase> i have to go in manually to change it
<chuckyp> blekos, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24805&highlight=%22hp+ipaq%22
<chuckyp> andbelo, hold up let me check
<cyphase> i've tried it with a friends windows laptop. it sets the name, and the router doesn't let me change it
<obli> psycho_oreos, this may seem like a stupid question, but how do I edit it, I can't get into the root account
<blekos> i'll try it chukup
<gnomefreak> obli: you cant use sudo?
<bernd> hi i have a problem with my mysql did anybody know what do to with this?
<obli> just "sudo (command)" ?
<psycho_oreos> obli: yes
<bernd> Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
<bernd> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.
<bernd>         Please take a look at the syslog.
<bernd> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<bernd> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<bernd> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<obli> oh ^^
<gnomefreak> obli: sudo egedit <path/to/file
<psycho_oreos> bernd: ask in #mysql
<bernd> ok
<gnomefreak> bernd: please dont paste in here use pastebin
<bddebian> Hey folks
<Chocobo> Is there a way to clean (remove) all downloaded packages that are currently just using up disk space?
<obli> ok, how do I unmount/mount it
<_jason> bernd: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please, and what caused that to happen?
<gnomefreak> sudo gedit even
<s|k> _jason: that made it work :D
<chuckyp> anbelo, cups-pdf maybe?
<psycho_oreos> Chocobo: man apt-get.. I think its apt-get purge
<chuckyp> andbelo, cups-pdf?
<obli> I used to know, but that was under red hat, like three years ago :(
<psycho_oreos> obli: umount <dev> && mount <dev>
<gnomefreak> psycho_oreos: apt-get remove --purge
<_jason> Chocobo: apt-get clean I believe
<andbelo> chuckyp, thanks, let me try...
<bddebian> I'm trying to do a server install on a Compaq Proliant ML350 of Flight-5 Dapper.  It was getting ACPI:  Looking for DSDT.. Not found, then hanging.  So I did boot: server acpi=off and I don't get the ACPI error but it still hangs?  Any ideas?
<psycho_oreos> gnomefreak: ahh, I think thats it, thanks.. should have been directed to Chocobo :)
<martyn> how do i configure alsa drivers to work with my soundcard
<gnomefreak> apt-get clean was right sorry didnt read the whole thing
<crimsun> martyn: they should work automatically. What sound card do you have?
<gnomefreak> remove --purge gets rid of an app and its config files
<andbelo> bernd, I had a similar problem. The causes in my case were: 1. wrong permissions to the directories and 2. need to edit a file that says to MySQL where to llok for the sockt.
<martyn> crimsun: soundblaster live 24bit
<gnomefreak> bddebian: please use #ubuntu+1 for dapper related issues
<bddebian> gnomefreak: Ah, thx
<crimsun> martyn: pastebin output from cat /proc/asound/cards
<Chocobo> Thanks _jason and psycho_oreos.
<gnomefreak> bddebian: your welcome
<martyn> crimsun: what soes that mean am a wee bit ofa noob to linux lol
<crimsun> !tell martyn about pastebin
* chuckyp loves beyonce  check up on it.
<crimsun> martyn: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<martyn> thx
<gnomefreak> crimsun: i have same card he should just beable to go into the settings and choose the card he wants to use (if onboard is shut off)
<obli> psycho_oreos, It says "special device /dev/hdd5 does not exist" =\
<martyn> yeah its shut of it does not pick it up at all
<iGotNoTime> Hey I have a problem with my video files, they all seem to play at doublespeed. Does anyone have a guess as to why?
<iGotNoTime> all media players do it, even VLC
<chuckyp> obli, sudo fdisk -l to see what drives you have
<marlun> Is there no simple direct connect client for linux? I tried "Dc++ Linux" but it was a big mess.
<psycho_oreos> obli: paste your fdisk -l /dev/hdd5 on pastebin's site
<chuckyp> marlun, what do youmean direct connect?
<chuckyp> marlun, like a remote shell?
<crimsun> martyn: I need the output from that command on pastebin
<iGotNoTime> marlun, DC++ is actually quite good
<marlun> chuckyp: Nope I mean like DC++ :)
<iGotNoTime> marlun, what was the problem?
<chuckyp> marlun, a p2p program
<martyn> crimsun: what do i do with paste bin got the site page open
<chuckyp> marlun, amule
<obli> psycho_oreos, where?
<VIMmer> hi, can anyone suggest me a good svn client for ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> !tell obli about pastebin
<marlun> iGotNoTime: The linux version? The UI was a big mess and it didn't save my settings and hang all the time.
<weedar> How can I specify default device to use to connect to internet?
<VIMmer> i tried rapidsvn, but it sucks
<obli> ah, thanks
<chuckyp> marlun, ahh you want a dc++ clinet hodl up
<crimsun> martyn: take the output from the command I gave you and paste it into the text entry area
<marlun> chuckyp: not the same type :)
<crimsun> martyn: then submit it, and tell me the url
<marlun> chuckyp: yeah :P
<iGotNoTime> marlun, the layout is considerably different, bt it is better that a command-line version
<martyn> ok 2 sec
<iGotNoTime> marlun, that is what we had 2 years ago
<oldbear> !tell oldbear about pastebin
<iGotNoTime> DC++ Linux is the only DC client I am aware of
<obli> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10229
<iGotNoTime> there are a few in Java I have heard though
<marlun> iGotNoTime: I don't like java apps :P hehe
<chuckyp> marlun, thats the only one I see also
<drayen> anyone have the breezy mySQL server installed able to test something for me?
<martyn> crimsun: searched its and 0 search for 0
<martyn> crimsun: 0 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<martyn>                      Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410]  at 0xa400 irq 18
<martyn> 1 [UART           ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<martyn>                      MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 10
<defrysk> errr
<crimsun> martyn: it's recognized just fine
<marlun> Too bad theres not a gnome-direct-connect or something with a nice simple UI. I'll have to create one myself =P (yeah right)
<psycho_oreos> !tell martyn about pastebin
<crimsun> martyn: pastebin, not here
<crimsun> martyn: I need the output from ``amixer -c0''
<psycho_oreos> obli: looks like your partition is stuffed, there is nothing listed in /dev/hdd
<martyn> crimsun: lol i know i just pasted that in to the search function of paste bin and got 0 search for 0
<elPepo> hi friends...
<obli> weird, but how do I find it? =\
<crimsun> martyn: no, not the _search_ but the _text_ area
<obli> I used it just before I shut down windows before installing ubuntu
<elPepo> please, how do I can do a remote installation using cd/image of Ubuntu in my server?
<martyn> crimsun: ok cheers 2 sec mate
<mike-e> can anyone tell me how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10133
<psycho_oreos> that paste you showed, has a gap between /dev/hda and /dev/hdd. You can see /dev/hdd has nothing extra listed there
<blekos> 20mins... I am dist-upgrading :) I want the new (R)evolution
<psycho_oreos> obli: well, I kinda doubt rebooting back to windows is possible again
<obli> I'm not planning to ;0
<VIMmer> guys, when is drapper stable scheduled to come out?
<martyn> crimsun: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10230
<crimsun> VIMmer: that's up for discussion
<defrysk> mike-e, try apt-get -f install
<s|k> yay I got mplayer to work really well :D
<blekos> tha bad thing with the lates evolution is that it didn have spam filter as good as Kontact...
<crimsun> VIMmer: (11 minutes, #ubuntu-meeting)
* s|k makes a forum post
<crimsun> martyn: no, I saw that already. I need ``amixer -c0''
<psycho_oreos> obli: well, get into cfdisk, recreate a linux partition, make the partition into a type that you want. If you want windows compatibility, there is the option of ex2/ext3, fat32, reiserfs(read only on windows)
<martyn> crimsun: and whats that lol sorry
<crimsun> martyn: it's a command you type into the Terminal
<crimsun> (without the quotes)
<chuckyp> obli, you situation fat32 is the way to go probably
<martyn> ok 2 sec
<Moe|Joe> isnt their a webpage with all the ubuntu commands on how to install stuff via apt-get?
<_jason> !apt
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<obli> FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical
<obli> =\
<obli> ...partitions overlap
<mike-e> defrysk : i did =/
<martyn> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10231
<crimsun> martyn: your 'Analog Front' is set to 0, so of course you won't hear anything
<martyn> and how do i change this
<crimsun> martyn: amixer sset 'Analog Front' 225
<crimsun> martyn: or use the volume control to adjust 'Analog Front'
<defrysk> mike-e, open synaptic select broken packages and remove them with synaptic
<crimsun> martyn: or use ``alsamixer -c0''
<martyn> crimsun: CHeers mate works great ta
<crimsun> martyn: np
<martyn> KKK
<obli> Meh, I'll just try running the ubuntu installer again, thanks for listening, chuckyp , psycho_oreos
<chuckyp> obli, you just have to delete the ntfs partitoin then write the changes
<SilvereX> does someone experience gnome panel crashing upon clicking menu item "add to panel" in latest dapper?
<_poet> ls
<iGotNoTime> libmpeg2 is playing my .mpg files at doublespeed, can anyone help?
<mordof> how do i md5 a file?
<s_spiff> guys whats the command to install a .deb package?
<bddebian> dpkg -i
<tristanmike> SilvereX, please take all Dapper discussions to #ubuntu+1
<siriusnova> hullo
<mike-e> E: webmin-inetd: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<distant> does anyone know of a nice system monitor to run on my desktop (gnome)
<s_spiff> bddebian, thanks man
<chuckyp> distant, gdesklets
<mordof> distant, gnome already has a system monitor
<bddebian> s_spiff: NP
<mordof> chuckyp, nah gdesklets are buggy
<siriusnova> can anyone help me getting dri to work on my ibm thinkpad t30, it has a radeon 7500 M7 Mobility and i just cant get dri to work,
<stian> my nm-applet is buggy :(
<siriusnova> im using 5.10
<iGotNoTime> distant, my monitor is a samsung LOL
<mordof> distant, click add to panel, and then there is a system monitor in there..
<mike-e> can anyone tell me how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10133 - using synaptec to remove the broken packages doesn't work, it gives me: E: webmin-inetd: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<thelsdj> anyone else have a noticable lag when opening up a new terminal because of the time it takes to update /var/log/wtmp?
<defrysk> mike-e, go to edit tab and select fix broken packages
<iGotNoTime> so nobody has had their video files play back too fast?
<mordof> iGotNoTime, nope
<defrysk> mike-e, in synaptic that is
<distant> I don't see it in there
<thelsdj> takes nearly 5 seconds for bash prompt to come up!
<s_spiff> guys anyone here installed audacious player?
<mordof> thelsdj, mine opens instantely :( sorry
<thelsdj> :(
<distant> oh I see it
<thelsdj> wonder whats up with that
<distant> but I want something more detailed
<distant> with network, ram, etc
<mike-e> defrysk : ok then?
<s_spiff> also... how do i install fonts? i got the ms default fonts ..ina folder on my desktop...how to install those?
<_jason> !fonts
<ubotu> [fonts]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Celeste> hi
<s_spiff> _jason, thanks
<Celeste> how can I flush the DNS cach please?
<defrysk> mike-e, in synaptic that is
<defrysk> mike-e, kliked fix broken packages ?
<defrysk> sorry for typos
* regeya wonders why freenode-connect has to send a CTCP VERSION
<mordof> how do i md5 a file?
<sybariten> evening
<defrysk> md5sum file
<mordof> ty
<s_spiff> anyone tried the audacious player?
<sybariten> i made a bin dir in my homedir ... whats the best place to implement that it should be in the path every time i log in over SSH ?
<mike-e> audacity?
<s_spiff> hold on
<adamh> I'm looking to buy a new laptop. How well would an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 do with 3D acceleration on Linux?
<s_spiff> mike-e, its at http://www.audacious-media-player.org/Main_Page
<sybariten> or, in other words: i have some scripts etc that i want to use without supplying the whole path. How do i make sure
<thelsdj> md5sum is a good test of your ram as i found out the other day, md5sum kept returning different checksums lol
<sybariten> or, in other words: i have some scripts etc that i want to use without supplying the whole path. How do i make sure ~/bin is in the path in each bash session ?
<EvilDin> how to install compat-libstdc++-33 on ubuntu
<_jason> sybariten: look at ~/.bash_profile, I *think* that gets sourced when you login over ssh.  If not, just put it in ~/.bashrc
<defrysk> s_spiff, just use beep media player
<mike-e> hmm
<mike-e> no i haven't, i will though
<bluesky> anyone know why /sbin/service doesn't exist on ubuntu ?
<mike-e> i like bmp over xmms, so what could another fork possibly go wrong.
<jae_> hello all
<adamh> bluesky: Because it doesn't :P
<adamh> bluesky: It's a Red Hat thing
<bluesky> adamh : ahah, and I need to restard the iptables service
<sybariten> _jason: thank you!
<bluesky> how can I do that ?
<adamh> bluesky: On ubuntu, use /etc/init.d/[whatever]  start|stop|restart|etc
<s_spiff> defrysk, i wanted to ...but someone yesterday suggsted..that this is much better besides i checkd pout on the forums...i found a lot of people sayin that audacious is a better player..but no where could i find a way to install it!
<defrysk> mike-e, try to stay away from non ubuntu packages
<thelsdj> sybariten: ~/.bashrc changes will take effect as soon as you open new shell,w hile ~/.bash_profile only gets sourced on login i believe
<Soliko> I am looking for a good linux, is Ubuntu good for me?
<bluesky> ahah ok thanks adamh
<EvilDin> am compat-libstdc++-33 is red hat thing what should i use for ubuntu
<adamh> bluesky: np, but I don't think "restart iptables" is really what you want to do. The only *real* way to restart iptables is to reboot...
<sybariten> thelsdj:  ah, there i got an answer to the difference between them too ... splendid
<mike-e> defrysk : yeah i noticed, hence my apt problems.
<adamh> Unless "iptables" refers to the default firewall rules...
<s_spiff> defrysk, only problem is that the dependecies of audacious is like crazy! and synaptic apparently cant install those packages!
* adamh is out of his element when it comes to Ubuntu's firewall
<GITANA> HELO
<Soliko> any one can tell me y ubuntu???
<defrysk> s_spiff, you too stay away from non ubuntu packages ;)
<bluesky> adamh: well I found a script to pass from LowID to HighID behind a NAT, and it has a /sbin/service iptables restart
<ads_> Crap!! Please help I killed my clock applet and now that I have rebooted it's gone. How do I go about getting it back please? Thanks.
<defrysk> s_spiff, and any idiot can write any crap in every forum so be carefull with that and stick to the official ubuntu pages
<sybariten> Soliko: hmmmmmm...??
<adamh> bluesky: Probably best *not* to use that script, then. You can most likely find an equivalent script better-suited for Ubuntu on the Ubuntu forums.
<bluesky> adamh: ok, searching..
<zAo^> does anyone have a DEB of the new Gimpshop? thanks!
<_jason> ads_: right click on the panel > add to panel > clock
<ads_> _jason: thanks I will try it now
<ads_> _jason: thanks a lot it worked. Just one question related though, since I killed it via "top" how would I go about bringing back a process I killed?
<_jason> ads_: what did you kill?
<ads_> clock applet
<ads_> although its back now since i added it to panel the way you said
<Grark> Whew.
<Grark> Finally got FTPD working.
<_jason> ads_: I suppose you would press ALT+F2 and run the command
<ads_> i see
<Grark> but I have some general questions...is there a set "home" for ftp?
<paul__> hey all
<HappyFool> processes are not `resurrectable' via top; you need to restart them
<Grark> Where do I edit FTPUsers, is it generic? or app specific?
<sybariten> by the way; i noticed i already had a path-adding-statement for bin in my .bash_profile    *ehmm*   so there was never any problem
<_jason> sybariten: it's commented though
<_jason> sybariten: at least I think it is
<thomas`> anyone here manage to install updated nvidia drivers on there ubuntu 5.10? i need a bit of help setting this up.
<_jason> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<sybariten> _jason: no, it wasnt, i probably removed that comment if there was one ... in other words, i had already fixed what i came here asking about
<mikebot> does an ftp client thing come already installed in ubuntu?
<DVSoftware> hi
<sybariten> HOWEVER ... it does not use the EXPORT-command, as is often done when people explain how to use path
<_jason> sybariten: ah so it works then?
<DVSoftware> is there any faster dapper mirror than http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<lucas_> what is your favourite media player
<sybariten> _jason: yes, it worked all the time, forgot to check     *blush*
<samuel> do you speak italian?
<DVSoftware> i get approx 30kb/s
<mikebot> does ubuntu come with an ftp program installed, that is
<ReWT_AxS> if im manually starting thw internet, what commands do i use?
<DVSoftware> but i need it within 1 hour
<DVSoftware> this will last 5 hrs
<HappyFool> mikebot: an easy answer is firefox (browse to ftp://ftp.blah.com)
<samuel> do you speak italian?
<thomas`> that doesnt tell me how to update drivers
<Grark> !ftpd
<ubotu> Grark: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thomas`> synaptic only has 7667
<imachine> lucas_, mplayer <3
<HappyFool> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GFDL> samuel, why do you want something who speaks italian IN AN ENGLISH SPEAKING CHANNEL AH?
<mikebot> HappyFool: thanks
<thomas`> i want driver version 8178 newest one atleast.. heh
<sybariten> this is the statement it uses   PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"    which is logical to mee, it makes the PATH variable contain somedir + PATH ....  but when's the need to do that export-thing ?
<thomas`> 7667 comes with ubuntu 5.10
<Madpilot> mikebot, Nautilus does basic FTP stuff
<nerv> hi
<DVSoftware> please, any faster dapper mirror?
<adamh> sybariten: If you don't type "export" it'll only last until the command/script is done.
<samuel> nervetto
<samuel> parli italiano?
<adamh> sybariten: "export" puts it in the environment.
<Madpilot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<boz> join #ubuntu-meeting
<sybariten> adamh: ok ... and in this case, in the .bash_profile   ......?
<boz> lol
<HappyFool> adamh: not quite; export causes it to be 'exported' to processes started by the shell
<adamh> HappyFool: Ah, good to know, thank :)
<imachine> boz, spam ;)
* adamh has never been much of a bash-er. for-loops are the limit for him :)
<sybariten> ok
<sybariten> same here more or less
<imachine> theres nothing wrong with the c-shell [;
<imachine> bash is unnecesary imho ^^
<imachine> btw, substituting dash for /bin/sh seems to cause weird error messages at times.
<imachine> is it even recommended?
<DVSoftware> :(
<crimsun> cyphase: yes, network-manager is in main
<HappyFool> imachine: dash's package description suggests that bash is preferred for interactive use
<crimsun> cyphase: and please, don't blurt out in the meeting
<cyphase> crimsun, i know, i didn't think before i spoke
<cyphase> sorry :)
<erUSUL> imachine, some do not think like you http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/csh-whynot/
<HappyFool> sackcloth and ashes for you, sonny
<imachine> HappyFool, yes ofcourse; i was merely wondering if the dpkg-reconfigure dash option is wise to choose, that is substituting it for /bin/sh. it claims to be quicker ;)
<imachine> erUSUL, i am aware; world would be a pretty dull place then again if all people thought alike ;-)
<imachine> but i hardly find it an issue anyway ^^
<roico> my cd-burner (samsung SW-252B) works slower on ubuntu than on windows... how can i fix that?
<DVSoftware> please, is there a faster dapper flight5 mirror?
<crimsun> DVSoftware: try se.archive.ubuntu.com's mirro
<s_spiff> DVSoftware, i think all the mirrors will be equally loaded...cuz many are having a run for it..
<imachine> erUSUL, ah, lol, this is programming in csh.
<imachine> erUSUL, ofcourse, i meant interactive use.
<imachine> programming should be done in sh.
<s_spiff>  by da way...was anyone present at the ubuntu-meeting today?
<DVSoftware> s_spiff: but i need iso
<_jason> s_spiff: the delay one is going on right now (part 2)
<DVSoftware> not repository
<s_spiff> cool
<Madpilot> DVSoftware, I got the flight5 ISO in about 4hrs with BitTorrent a day or two ago
<VictorFade> hello
<DVSoftware> Madpilot: problem is that i can't use bittorent
<DVSoftware> university packet filter is blocking p2p traffic
<roico> my cd-burner (samsung SW-252B) works slower on ubuntu than on windows... how can i fix that?
<jetscreamer> enable dma for it
<jetscreamer> unless it already is
<roico> whats DMA?
<jetscreamer> direct memory access i think but i forget
<Madpilot> !tell roico about dma
<jetscreamer> !dma
<jetscreamer> ah
<roico> and how do i enable it?
<Madpilot> roico, see the URL the bot just sent you
<roico> ok htanks
<jetscreamer> by using the very dangerous if you misuse it program named hdparm
<Malin> thanks for removing the ban for neoplus :-)
<roico> should i enable it for both my DVD-playuer and my CD-burner?
<edm> roico, you should know what DMA is.
<Symok> I downloaded DivX for linux (from DivX site) but I can't run the install.sh script
<Madpilot> roico, might as well
<edm> No, only enable DMA on drives that you want to work quickly.
<Symok> Ive been looking at the install thing from the faq but I'm not quite following it
<jetscreamer> like your cd and dvd and hd
<jetscreamer> but hey don't mess around, you can really bork stuff with hdparm if you mess up
<jetscreamer> KNOW
<roico> what coukld happen?
<jetscreamer> heh
<jetscreamer> i never tried to find out
<jetscreamer> man hdparm it might say
<jetscreamer> Symok: just add that repo that has w32codecs and it should have divx you can install via apt-get i believe (could be wrong)
<DVSoftware> jetscreamer: you shouldn't mess with linux at all if hdparm is 'very dangerous' thing to you
<jetscreamer> -_-
<felix_> Ah the chat canal ... I am toally new to umbutu and say HELLOOO to all UMBUTU friends
<Symok> jetscreamer, what is 'repo'?
<roico> so should i do it for all my drives?
<jetscreamer> repository
<jetscreamer> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<DVSoftware> roico: all except satas
<roico> whats satas?
<Symok> ah, ok... *goes looking*
<Madpilot> roico, SATA drives don't do DMA
<roico> ahh ok... lol...
<HappyFool> linux kernel doesn't do dma on sata drives, i'd say
<Madpilot> HappyFool, I don't think (from what I've read) that SATA drives do DMA at all (not sure, though)
<HappyFool> Madpilot: i'd be *really* skeptical of that; otherwise the CPU needs to handle all i/o from the drives
<roico> what about floppys/windows partitions (FAT32)/swap
<edm> felix_, what is UMBUTU and where can I get it?
<jetscreamer> ubuntu
<edm> jetscreamer, bless you.
<malt> what is a MYSQL Control Center is it like something to make it easyer to control mysql like a gui?
<bddebian> malt: Try SQylog
<DVSoftware> phpmyadmin
<DVSoftware> lol
<GFDL> when are the new ISO images fixing the root security bug out?
<pitti> GFDL: will be discussed in tonight's TB meeting
<GFDL> pitti, thanks
<felix_> oh UBUNTU sorry i was so exited ......
<HappyFool> roico: i doubt dma on floppies is possible (or worth it). it's probably enabled on your hard-drive already, and you need to manually enable it on cd/dvd drives (where it usually *is* worth it).
<malt> i have ubuntu on my old pc running apache with php well i want to get mysql installed now and i was wondering does MYSQL Control Center make it easyer to control mysql like accounts and dbs and all that
<mfb__> malt > phpmydmin crtainly does
<malt> but i already have apache with php installed i was just wondering what does MYSQL Control Center do?
<felix_> So thanks for the talk time ... i have to learn how to use my ubuntu ... cheers everyone
<Andrew|> unusual question - how do i change the screen res? my old monitor is all fuzzy at 1024*768
<phiber_optic> Andrew system->preferences->screen resolution
<HappyFool> Andrew|: have you tried System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution ?
<Andrew|> ok thanks
<Symok> Hmm... I added the other repositories, but I don't see anything in the audio/video that looks like a codec pack
<tristanmike> !tell Symok about w32codecs
<ubuntu> ola
<cheese23> hey yall
<ibob63> is there another program in ubuntu that does the job of kibitz?
<cheese23> so guys i'm somewhat new to ubuntu and i can't figure out how to enable my onboard sound device..any help?
<Dre> hello, I have just installed ubuntu and when I system was booting, I had this black screen. heard the drum beat and there was this black screen
<mordof> cheese23, have you checked your motherboard manufacturers website for linux drivers?
<Dre> typed my username + password, heard the music
<Dre> and still the black screen
<mordof> Dre, your video card is not displaying on the correct screen, do you have another monitor (possibly s-video or something) plugged in?
<cheese23> not yet mordof
<mordof> cheese23, try that
<Elyxi> what can the problem be when i cant dl torrent files in ubuntu its new installed i get connected to the files but the downloading dosent start
<Dre> no I don't mordof
<mordof> Elyxi, are you sure you have sources for the file?
<Dre> how am I gonna fix this problem?
<Dre> I'm on a laptop
<Elyxi> mordof about 200 sources :P
<mordof> Dre, is this machine at your house? can it possibly be connected with your other computer
<mordof> Elyxi, possibly try getting another torrent client?
* Symok installs
<Elyxi> mordof already tested 3
<Elyxi> same problem with all
<Dre> I am at work.. I have another computer beside me BUT I installed Ubuntu on this laptop I'm using which now I run winXP
<mordof> Dre, because you can always use your laptop to ssh into your computer that the display isn't working on, and try installing other drivers
<mordof> Elyxi, possibly you have ports that need to be forwarded?
<Elyxi> i just use a regular modem
<Dre> is it because of me not installing the drivers on windows first?
<mordof> Elyxi, i am not sure.. it seems most people are at the meeting.. so i'm trying to help people
<Dre> cause I did not install any drivers in windows
<mordof> Dre, windows has nothing to do with linux
<Dre> after installing a fresh copy of windows i installed ubuntu
<mordof> Dre, linux uses basic drivers for your video card.. they aren't working properly, what video card does it have?
<ktogias> Hi. i am willing to fill in some translations in ubuntu installation cd installer for greek language. I am looking in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/el , but con not find out the installer package. Isn't it listed there? How can I help with the installer translation?
<graveson> is vmware available ,how come i cannot find it on he syaptics packet manager
<cheese23> can you install new drivers in ubuntu without a floppy?
<mordof> ktogias, there is a meeting currently going on, alot of people are there.. if you could wait in here for a bit until the experts start coming back in, im sure someone would know... the community can always use help in translating stuff
<mordof> cheese23, of course, there are always alternatives
<HappyFool> ktogias: if you don't get an answer here, perhaps you can ask on #ubuntu-devel (though as mordof says, there's a community meeting going on)
<mordof> graveson, have you tried installing the universe and multiverse repos yet?
<Andrew|> hey folks, how do i change the clock?
<cheese23> hmm no floppy...
<Dre> Graphics Driver for ATI Radeon Xpress 200M Chipset
<Dre> this is my graphics card
<mordof> Andrew|, right click, either properties or change time
<cheese23> so then mordof looks like i'll need to buy a new round floppy cable
<mordof> Dre, ooo, a weird one.. i have nvidia.. i've heard ati is tricky
<mordof> cheese23, why do you need to buy a floppy?
<HappyFool> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Dre> oh no
<GFDL> Dre, that card works in breezy
<Dre> is there a way of deleting ubuntu now
<Andrew|> mordof - thanks :)
<GFDL> Dre, I am using it now
<mordof> Dre, ok, i guess it is supported :P sorry for the scare
<cheese23> you did say installing new drivers in ubuntu a floppy is the only way right?
<HappyFool> Dre: i recommend trying the first link there (wiki.ubuntu.com/...)
<mordof> Andrew|, np
<jon__> GFDL, I have ATI Xpress 200 also, but I can't seem to get 3d acceleration to work.  how did you?
<mordof> cheese23, no i said there are many other ways to install stuff
<cheese23> ahh yes
<cheese23> indubidably
<avoine> hi, someone know how add argument to X at startup? like -query 192.168.0.1 dor remote Xserveur
<GFDL> jon__, I installed the following package
<HappyFool> not to mention that windows sound drivers probably won't help
<mordof> brb
<graveson> mordof: i have enabled all the repos in the source file ,is there something additional i need to do
<mordof> graveson, i am not sure..
<Dre> oh yeah by the way I am using 5.04
<mordof> should get 5.10..
<Dre> I don't see how the link can help me troubleshooting my display problem
<GFDL> ii  fglrx64-6-8-0                     8.13.4-2                          XFree86 display driver for the ATI graphics
<mordof> Dre, no it is to download new drivers, i can help you install them if it tells you how
<Dre> mordof : how do i delete ubuntu without screwing up my bootloader
<jon__> GFDL, What package?
<jon__> ah
<jon__> nvm
<mordof> Dre, you have a windows xp cd right?
<HappyFool> !tell cheese23 about sound
<Dre> since now I have 2 OS in my lappy and ubuntu does not work
<Dre> yes I do
<jetscreamer> rm -fr /
<jetscreamer> :o
<cheese23> Windows 9X/ME/NT4/2000/2003/XP 32/64bit these are my only manufacturer audio driver supported os's
<GFDL> you need to transform the rpm from ati to .deb format with alien
<jetscreamer> Dre: ^^
<HappyFool> cheese23: i'd recommend reading that wiki page for help with sound
<jetscreamer> err R not r
<graveson> anuone can help me on how to install vmware
<jetscreamer> or just format it
<Madpilot> jetscreamer, not amusing - besides, that wouldn't work w/o 'sudo'...
<cheese23> ty happy
<jetscreamer> hey he asked
<mordof> Dre, iirc, windows xp comes with an option to fix the boot (fixboot or something).. that may work once you have taken out ubuntu.. possibly download gparted live cd.. and then you can get rid of linux from there
<Dre> oh okie
<mordof> Dre, however, your problem is not too difficult to solve if you have the right resources
<jetscreamer> you wnat your xp bootloader back? boot a w9x ebd and run fdisk /mbr
<jetscreamer> or a cd, or the xp install cd and choose 'repair'
<Dre> so i use the liveCD of ubuntu to delete ubuntu installed in my hdd and then use the XP cd to fix boot?
<mordof> or gparted live cd
<jetscreamer> no don't bother erasing ubuntu
<lucas_> Is there any way I can make VLC look better? Like a proper GTK2 player?
<mordof> Dre, but you can still get it working
<jetscreamer> just format the partition after you get xp back
<mordof> ohh, right. you don't need to whipe out ubuntu first. you can just restore winxp's mbr
<Dre> how do I do that again?
<bart__> Hi all
<wuzzy> hi! today when i got home i can't boot my ubunu! it goes black after i choose ubuntu from the grub menu. then it loads the hd for a while and then stops. thats it. xp boots fine. can i enable some logging or something?
<mordof> use the xp install cd and choose repair
<Dre> okie dokie
<Dre> gimme a min
<chuckyp> Dre, off the xp cd its called fixmbr
<mordof> Dre, yeah what chuckyp said.. you will be able to choose that command after you enter repair in the install menu
<chuckyp> wuzzy, you can select recovery mode singl user?
<wuzzy> chalcedony, yep but its the same
<chuckyp> wuzzy, then run the command to check the file system or flag it to be checked
<Dre> so I have to boot with wind0ze's CD?
<wuzzy> chuckyp, can i select that from grub?
<lucas_> Is there any other (better looking) media player that has VLC's functionality
<chuckyp> wuzzy, yes should be an option
<_jason> lucas_: you can skin mplayer
<HappyFool> ktogias: have you seen this wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationTeam ?
<lucas_> But can it really look good?
<chuckyp> wuzzy, when you get to the grub menu right under the normal kernel there should be a recovery mode.
<techrush> ive seen some nice mplayer skins yes
<wuzzy> chuckyp, ok i'll try.. how can i tell if it is a hd issue? i suspect one of my hds is failing on e.. it says missing interrups and so on i dmseg the last weeks..
<cheese23> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2090..any help with realtek audio?
<cheese23> oss
<crimsun> cheese23: erm, it's already resolved, no?
<chuckyp> wuzzy, wuzzy you can fsck it.
<_jason> lucas_: look at the skins here http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<cheese23> well then i guess i have a bastard child of a motherboard
<ReWT_> my integrated isnt working anymore after using a diff. distro live cd
<ReWT_> ?
<wuzzy> chuckyp, do you meen the recovery option in grub? that gives the same result..
<obli> psycho_oreos, I'm back, the installer didn't manage to nume the NTFS drive...
<lucas_> So there is no way to make VLC look better?
<obli> :(
<obli> *nuke
<obli> Is there any tool I can use to just erase the MBR and start from scratch?
<_jason> lucas_: I think vlc is skinnable too, but not the version in the repos
<ReWT_> why would my ndiswrapper not be working anymore?
<lucas_> any way of making it GTK2
<HappyFool> obli: do you want to get windows back?
<fiveiron> do you have to have compiz for xgl to work?
<obli> nope
<fiveiron> k.. didn't think so ... but i wanted to check
<obli> I just want to use my 80 gb hard drive, currently infested with NTFS
<cheese23> shall i just buy a supported soundcard?
<fiveiron> oh rofl...
<fiveiron> nm
<Fjodor> Does anyone know about running different distros in a chroot under ubuntu?
<cheese23> i refuse to return to windows
* fiveiron highfives cheese23 
<HappyFool> obli: erasing the mbr is not all that hard, but i think it's probably a bad idea
<cheese23> i'm just not a mainstream type of guy
<chuckyp> obli, just sudo cfdisk /<device>  delete the ntfs partition and write the changes.  THe create a fat32 partition and wite hte changes
<obli> linux is installed on hda, my 80 gb is hdd
<cheese23> any ideas on any good cheep pci soundcards that support most modern linux distros?
<ajmitch> cheese23: what sound card & realtek codec does it use?
<HappyFool> cheese23: unfortunately the real gurus (e.g., crimsun) are busy in a meeting; maybe you can get better help a bit later or tomorrow
<chuckyp> obli, okay well sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd
<chuckyp> obli, and delete it
<cheese23> brb with that ajmitch
<obli> ok, neat
<Jemt> Uhm where can I see which modules is loaded on my computer? I don't have X installed
<obli> primary of logical when creating a new one?
<roico> for people who remember me, turning on DMA worked, thanks a lot... :)
<chuckyp> Jemt, lsmod
<Jemt> chuckyp: Ah, thanks
<nidah> hi
<nidah> newbie here
<nidah> using ubuntu
<nidah> loking for assistance re dvd's
<chuckyp> nidah, ask
<LasseL> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<cheese23> Realtek ALC655 6 Channel Audio Codec ajmitch
<nidah> ok so my totem player is able to play dvd 's but the quality is real jerky what can i do to fix the issue
<Fjodor> Anyone with chroot experience at all?
<chuckyp> nidah,  in the wiki on the restricted format page they discuss jerky play back
<chuckyp> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<obli> chuckyp, what do I do after deleting the partition?
<obli> to get a usable fat32
<_jason> ubotu: tell nidah about dma
<chuckyp> obli, write the changes
<nidah> sorry come again?
<nidah> what is wiki?
<chuckyp> obli, you then should have a blank drive
<obli> yup, done
<nidah> what is dma
<chuckyp> obli, okay now create a partition
<chuckyp> obli, and after you create it you want to set the type to fat32
<HappyFool> nidah: this web-page will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<obli> in cfdisk?
<obli> logical or primary?
<Jemt> I need to load the module 'isofs.o' in order to create a Linux live CD. How do I do that? I have performed a server install
<chuckyp> obli, in cfdisk you want to make a primary
<pdkl> im installing ruby gems, and i get an error about it not being able to find zlib. i have zlib-ruby installed.
<chuckyp> obli, then if you hit the right arrow you can highlight type and hit enter.
<ajmitch> cheese23: and what sound card? realtek codecs are used with a variety of different sound drivers
<cheese23> ok biostar tforce 6100 939 with Realtek ALC655 6 Channel Audio Codec
<cheese23> onboard audio on this board
<ajmitch> doesn't tell me what sound driver it might use
<cheese23> i have like a legacy soundcard from 1994 buit i'm sure traht isn't supported either ajmitch
<HappyFool> pdkl: maybe it needs 'zlib1g-dev' (C header files and libs) if it access C calls directly (I don't know ruby at all)
<chuckyp> obli, then select fat32 or vfat whatever the option is.
<suppaman> hi
<chuckyp> obli, then write that to the disk and you can now exit.
<chuckyp> obli, only thing left is to format the disk
<ice> trying to get freenx for dapper
<ice> anyone know how
<Chodder> !cowsay
<ubotu> Chodder: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<suppaman> is there a way to not get an error when quitting a vnc session with Applications->Internet->Client Terminal Server ?
<HappyFool> !freenx
<ubotu> [freenx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<ice> yeah that doesn't have the dapper package
<ice> only breezy and horay
<obli> ok, Disk manager, I guess, chuckyp ?
<cheese23> nVIDIA nFORCE4 C19/MCP51
<HappyFool> oh, dapper. sorry, i don't know
<chuckyp> obli, did you set the type to fat32?
<obli> yes
<chuckyp> obli, and did you write it?
<obli> yes
<chuckyp> obli, okay now we format I think its mkfs.vfat /dev/hdd1 or whatever the partion is.
<cheese23> http://www.biostar.com.tw/t-series/products/socket%20939/tforce6100-939/product_details.php this is the mobo's website
<x128> how can i record the screen for a movie under x11 - but no vnc?
<chuckyp> obli, you can chekc which partition number it is by sudo fdisk -l
<nidah> how do i find out what dev is what i have a cd rom and a dvd rom
<obli> ok
<chuckyp> nidah, sudo fdisk -l
<chuckyp> nidah, sry that wasn't meant for you.
<glassjawuk> hey you guys
<cheese23> ajmitch
<cheese23> ?
<HappyFool> nidah: what does 'ls -l /dev/cdrom' say ?
<suppaman> HappyFool: thanks, that was for me
<ice> !remote desktop
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ice
<HappyFool> nidah: sorry, you need to run that in a terminal
<chuckyp> nidah, you can cat /etc/fstab it may be in there.
<obli> chuckyp, vfat in fstab, right?
<dr_kabuto>  /join #ubuntu-meeting
<HappyFool> nidah: it's best to keep the chat in here, that way others can correct my mistakes
<chuckyp> obli, no sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hdd#  < substitute your number there.
<nidah> all very confusing come again
<chuckyp> obli, in terminal
<gnomefreak> dr_kabuto: meeting is over
<obli> done that
<chuckyp> ok
<chuckyp> obli, now to mount it
<HappyFool> nidah: you should have an 'Applications' menu in the top left corner of your screen
<HappyFool> nidah: in that menu, follow 'Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal'
<chuckyp> obli, do you have a folder to mount the drive to?  i.e. /media/storage or something similiar?
<nidah> i dont have fstab under etc
<obli> yeah, I was thinking /storage
<chuckyp> obli, okay did you mkdir /storage ?
<obli> doen
<chuckyp> k
<Andrew|> how can i view hdd space?
<Jemt> Where is initrd located?
<crimsun> Jemt: /boot/
<cheese23> does anyone know or any linux soundblaster capable pci soundcards?
<Jemt> crimsun: Thanks
<_jason> Andrew|: df -h
<chuckyp> obli, so you need to add a line like "user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" to fstab
<cheese23> ie to work with breezy?
<nidah> /dev/cdrom->hdc
<HappyFool> nidah: then the device is /dev/hdc
<Andrew|> thnx
<Wizz_kidd> i gots a problem ,,,,,,,
<nidah> how to i find what my toher drive ie dvd rom is?
<obli> as vfat?
<chuckyp> obli, /dev/hdd1 /storage vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<obli> dump and pass should be 0?
<chuckyp> obli, that would make it accesible to anyone.
<BigIsland> Is there a simple way to install Flash and Java support in the browser on Ubuntu 5.10 for AMD 64 or PPC?
<nidah> how to i find what my other drive ie dvd rom is?
<HappyFool> nidah: maybe 'ls -l /dev/dvd'
<chuckyp> obli, if you want to lock it down more to like users or something let me know
<obli> I'm the only user, so that's not a problem
<chuckyp> obli, /dev/hdd1 /storage vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000     0     0
<Wizz_kidd> i cant open up syntaptic or anything that rrequires root ........it comes up and ask me for your password then i wenter root password deosnt work then i try to open another root app doesnt even come up with a password box nothing happens
<obli> ok
* obli crosses fingers
<nidah> says the same thing hdc
<chuckyp> obli, yeah I forgot dump and pass
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: what does 'sudo echo hi' do in a terminal?
<chuckyp> obli, after you've added it the just sudo mount -a
<Wizz_kidd> also i installed Opera on root i try to run it on my other account and it doesnt wiork
<cheese23> hmm linux compatible sheep pci soundcards anyone?
<nidah> should i assume my other drive is hdd?
<obli> hey, it worked
* obli praises chuckyp 
<chuckyp> obli, cool now it will mount on reboot
<Wizz_kidd> jus gives me one of these ">
<nidah> :(
<Wizz_kidd> eido whoc hi'
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: what is the output of 'groups'
<HappyFool> nidah: do you have a cd in the other drive?
<Wizz_kidd> >
<nidah> i suck at linux
<obli> awesome, now all I need is a program to read all the IDv3 tags on my mp3 and m4a files and rename them to something more suiable than the ipod names...
<nidah> no should i put one in it
<Wizz_kidd> what do you mean
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: enter the command 'groups'
<chuckyp> Wizz_kidd, log in a user and type in terminal "which opera"
<HappyFool> nidah: yes, then run 'mount' to see if there are any mentions of cdrom devices
<chuckyp> obli, mp3rename
<chuckyp> obli, will rename based on id3
<nidah> auto mounts
<nickrud> obli: or easytag
<Wizz_kidd> ok i entered group s now i see all the accounts
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: paste it here please
<HappyFool> nidah: it should, but you can use 'mount' to see what it is mounted as
<Wizz_kidd> me adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<nidah> how do i do that
<obli> ok, I'll look for it
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: is this the first user you created during the install?  and is this an expert install?
<HappyFool> nidah: run 'mount' or 'mount|grep cdrom' and look at the output
<obli> any idea on how to cicumvent the itunes DRM? I've got a few rare songs I suspect I'm not going to be able to play
<jpablo> hey people, I'm trying to upgrade a mac mini from breezy to drapper but i get a md5 error in main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz when doing the apt-get update. any ideas ?
<nidah> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660
<mike19803> Can anyone plese tell me where I can get the latest netinstall imapges please?
<HappyFool> nidah: ok, now put it in the other drive and do the same thing
<chuckyp> jpablo, are you using a cd or doing a net upgrade?
<lastent> can anybody help me
<jpablo> chuckyp, net
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<chuckyp> jpablo, just make sure your soruces.list is right.
<obli> how do I add all files in a folder into a zip file?
<chuckyp> obli, gzip
<nidah> nothing
<mike4479> Can anyone plese tell me where I can get the latest netinstall imapges please?
<obli> Gzip * <name>?
<HappyFool> nidah: did it mount ?
<HappyFool> nidah: i mean, automount ?
<jpablo> chuckyp, I copied them from a url ...
<chuckyp> jpablo, what url the official repos are here
<chuckyp> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nidah> yes it did an auto mount
<mike4479> !netinstall
<ubotu> mike4479: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jpablo> let's see
<obli> !easyresource
<chuckyp> nidah, cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom
<ubotu> obli: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HappyFool> nidah: it's a cd, right?
<mike4479> ubotu: ok thanks
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mike4479
<HappyFool> nidah: try 'mount|grep iso'
<nidah> sorry i had a dvd movie in my dvd rom so im assuming hdc is my dvd rom drive
<HappyFool> nidah: hrm
<chuckyp> omg
<edan> hi can anyone tell me whats solaris os ???
<lastent> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<chuckyp> nidah, yes that would be your secondary master
<nidah> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<chuckyp> !sun
<edan> hi can anyone tell me whats solaris os ???
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<nidah> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<jpablo> chuckyp, thanks, thoses lines worked.
<HappyFool> nidah: well, i don't know which is which
<bina> in kmix, how do you savew your volume settings? just tell it not to restore volume levels on login?
<HappyFool> nidah: enable dma on both, anyway
<nickrud> edan: sun.com
<cheese23> solaris on idea
<chuckyp> jpablo, np
<jpablo> chuckyp, what's prefered ? apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<nidah> doesnt matter i can enable dma on both right?
<gnomefreak> edan: an operating system that should be talked about in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<nidah> by editing hdparm
<chuckyp> jpablo, doesn't matter make sure you sudo apt-get update then do like apt-get dist-upgrade
<edan> nickrud, been there dudnt really understaned....
<HappyFool> nidah: yip
<edan> gnomefreak, ok ssry
<birdfish> Is there any way to download gnome for ubuntu?
<Wizz_kidd> _jason, what do you mean yes it is the user i created during the install
<schmity> whats the minimum space needed to install ubuntu?
<birdfish> Or would I have to compile from source?
<jetscreamer> more like by using hdparm
<tristanmike> birdfish, gnome is Ubuntu
<chuckyp> birdfish, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: did you choose 'expert install'?
<Wizz_kidd> dont think so
<birdfish> chuckyp: thanks :)
<schmity> birdfish sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wuzzy> hi! how do i remove the lame "animation" that occurs when i click an app-launcher from the top panel? (as an example, the firefox launcher)
<schmity> whats the minimum space needed to install ubuntu?
<chuckyp> wuzzy, animation?
<birdfish> tritanmike: I installed server so that I didn't get all of the other packages.  I can't stand crap on my system :)
<birdfish> shmity: thank you also =] 
<chuckyp> wuzzy, the cursor wait?
<mischko> How to get Ubuntu 5.1 to install on my Dell Poweredge 2500 dual proc?  It says "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources."?
<tristanmike> schlurchz, 1.8 gig, but I recommend at least 3
<_jason> schmity: ~1.8gb
<Wizz_kidd> this is annoying me
<wuzzy> chuckyp: yeah, lines that kind of "scale" up" to the program windows.. ehh..
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: well the reason your sudo isn't working is because you aren't a member of the admin group
<jpablo> chuckyp, thanks a lot for the help. bye.
<chuckyp> wuzzy, don't knwo what you are talking about?  are you running xgl?
<Wizz_kidd> how od i chnage that
<schlurchz> tristanmike: erm, what?
<Wizz_kidd> do
<tristanmike> sorry schlurchz that was for schmity
<nidah> i wrote the following at the end of hdparm.conf :/dev/hdc {
<nidah>    dma = on
<nidah>    }
<nidah> /dev/hdd {
<nidah>    dma = on
<nidah>    }
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: did you enable root for some reason?
<chuckyp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Wizz_kidd> enable ?
<gnomefreak> nidah: use pastebin please
<schlurchz> tristanmike: np
<Wizz_kidd> i logged onas root 1 time
<Wizz_kidd> logged
<nidah> whats paste bin?
<tristanmike> schlurchz, darn tab autocomplete
<chuckyp> nidah, read what ubotu said
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: ok, did you ever do 'sudo passwd root' to enable it?
<nidah> ok
<schlurchz> tristanmike: I guessed it :-)
<wuzzy> chuckyp: yeah, but this is not part of compiz.. it feels "old", just like lines that give the illusion of thefirefox  winow coming from the panel
<Wizz_kidd> no
<cheese23> does anyone know how to bring up alsamixer settings?
<natroll> looks like a 6-week delay on dapper is what's in the mix
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: ok you probably did an expert install then.  su to root and put /etc/sudoers on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<nidah> but i didnt put any #} sign before what i wrote
<chuckyp> wuzzy, The effect you are talking about is an xgl thing.  Its like the menu is out of focus for a second is what you mean?
<cheese23> terminal won't work
<gnomefreak> natroll: hasnt been decided yet (you were there in meeting with me)
<Wizz_kidd> i dont think i did an expert install
<tristanmike> cheese23, it's sudo alsamixer
<Wizz_kidd> it was pretty automatic ish
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nidah about pastebin
<chuckyp> cheese23, ctrl+alt+f2
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: ok that's fine, we'll take care of it
<natroll> gnomefreak, yeah, but supporters of the delay are at the top and just below the top
<Wizz_kidd> but the cd had a bad sector and it didnt install a few things right
<chuckyp> cheese23, and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to x
<natroll> gnomefreak, hence the 'looks like' :D
<Wizz_kidd> so i had ot  do an apt-get to get the remaining packages
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: just give me the link to your paste when you finish, I'll be back in a bit
<Wizz_kidd> ok
<chuckyp> Wizz_kidd, what is your problem?  Or what are you trying to do?
<pdkl> how much ram can you have on a dual core processor (amd) ?
<natroll> so anyone here got xgl working properly in dapper?
<wuzzy> chuckyp: this is difficult to explain.. no its not like that.. it draws, first i small rectangle with blue lines, then it draws a bigger rectangle, and then a bigger one, do you follow?
<chuckyp> pdkl, dunno how much will your mother board handle
<tristanmike> pdkl, depends on the motherboard
<pdkl> anything over 4 gigs
<chuckyp> wuzzy, yes but I don' thave that problem
<VictorFade> hi! anybody have configured vpn?
<Wizz_kidd> i did, sudo root
<^Odd^> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Wizz_kidd> i entered the root password i set but it didnt work
<cheese23> well chucky p not working
<chuckyp> natroll, I was running it earlier
<natroll> chuckyp, any issues?  what hardware?
<nidah> its asking me for a name to send pastebin too
<CrAzYoNi> I've a simple question, How can I extract a RAR file in linux?:\
<cheese23> but i love the ctrl alt f2 sohorcut
<tristanmike> nidah, yeah, just put your nick that you use here
<natroll> oh poo i have a drs appointment today
<chuckyp> Wizz_kidd, are you talking about he password it prompts you for when you type in sudo
<wuzzy> chuckyp: strange, i haven't changed anything.. and xgl work perfect for me.. this dow not feel like xgl
<VictorFade> CrAzYoNi, sudo apt-get install rar
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: no, just type 'su'
<Wizz_kidd> k that worked
<techrush> CrAzYoNi you need install rar then use the command 'rar -e' i believe
<schmity> is swap memory that needed?
<wuzzy> wuzzy: its just simple, blue 1pixel rectangles..
<tristanmike> !tell Wizz_kidd about rootsudo
<VictorFade> !vpn
<ubotu> VictorFade: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> tristanmike: his sudo is broken
<VictorFade> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, VictorFade
<natroll> schmity, depends on your system
<tristanmike> _jason, oh, sorry, my mistake
<nidah> i think i posted
<wuzzy> chuckyp:  its just simple, blue 1pixel rectangles..
<Wizz_kidd> bash: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<mischko> How to get Ubuntu 5.1 to install on my Dell Poweredge 2500 dual proc?  It says "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources."?
<CrAzYoNi> cool, thanks a lot :)
<VictorFade> !pptp
<Wizz_kidd> im in there as root
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, VictorFade
<schmity> natroll: i got 10gb
<chuckyp> wuzzy, don't have that on my screen.
<natroll> of RAM?
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: heh how can you get permission denied as root
<Wizz_kidd> i dont know
<VictorFade> !helpme vpn
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, VictorFade
<nidah> did anyone get my paste?
<cheese23> my mobo is ugly
<wuzzy> chuckyp: ok, thanks anyway!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell VictorFade about msg the bot
<katarot> hey
<schmity> natroll: of HD space
<chuckyp> _jason, cuz he's not root.
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: how did you try to open it?
<tristanmike> nidah, you have to paste the link here for people to see
<Wizz_kidd> root@cpe-71-65-52-9:/home/me# /etc/sudoers
<Wizz_kidd> bash: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<VictorFade> gnomefreak, i don't need bot's help... i need real help
<natroll> schmity, i mean, it depends on how much RAM you have and what you're doing with the system
<CrAzYoNi> Though it is strange that apt-get tells me there is no rar package..
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: it's a text file.  Try 'cat /etc/sudoers'
<cheese23> help with turning off IEC?
<katarot> anyone here had to use ndiswrapper im really puzzled with it
<tritium> Wizz_kidd: visudo is used to edit /etc/sudoers.  However, if you want to give a user sudo priveleges, just add that user to the admin group.
<gnomefreak> VictorFade: fist than dont play with the bot sencond here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD?highlight=%28vpn%29
<nidah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10233
<nidah> i think
<gnomefreak> first*
<afd_> hi! Anyone here that has experience with Xgl + Ati + compiz? I'd like to ask a few questions on this
<ReWT_> i ran a live cd just a minute ago and i switched back over here to ubuntu and now when I try to start ndiswrapper, nothing happens?
<tritium> afd_: that's a dapper question...please ask in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell afd_ about xgl
<VictorFade> gnomefreak, thanks, i get it
<Wizz_kidd> http://pastebin.com/602197
* gnomefreak send xgl to xgl channel ;)
<schmity> natroll: i got bout 128mb ram, and im gonna be doing high-end gaming
<afd_> thanks guys
<tritium> gnomefreak: yeah, that's even better :)
<medhouny> salut
<nidah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10235
<katarot> i cant get it to work can i write what i have been doing because it really long like 21 line
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: use the command 'visudo' and make it look like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<medhouny> comment on instal sur linux svp???
<natroll> schmity, i doubt with 128 mb ram you'll be doing high-end gaming
<Wizz_kidd> i jus want my user to be able to add apps n stuff
<nidah> added a screeshot
<tritium> Wizz_kidd: I already told you.  Add that user to the admin group.  Ne need to even use visudo.
<nidah> just wanna know if i have it correct so i can save it
<_jason> tritium: his sudoers does not have %admin blah in it
<tritium> _jason: hmm, okay.  How did it end up like that?
<ReWT_> any idea?
<iceman> whats a kernel panic error ... saying no initrd mean
<Wizz_kidd> :( 2 people telling me 2 different things me = getting cinfused
<_jason> tritium: no idea
<nidah> :(
<_jason> tritium: expert install does that and he has a root account without using sudo passwd, but he does not think he did an expert install
<tritium> iceman: did you compile your own kernel?
<chuckyp> Wizz_kidd, your user can add apps just sudo apt-get or use synaptic
<moyogo> hi
<nidah> i think pastebin doesnt work
<Wizz_kidd> i am trying to use synaptic
<iceman> tritium custom insall yes ...
<tritium> _jason: I see...
<chuckyp> nidah, yes it does you click send then you copy the url
<gnomefreak> nidah: why do you say that i saw your first post
<Wizz_kidd> it pops up and says .......please enter your password im guessing it wants root password i enter it and nothing happens
<tristanmike> nidah, I'd personally put it between the last 2 options
<ragunath> hi when i try to run java code i get this error , what else i have to install in ubuntu , " gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit not found"
<moyogo> i'm testing dapper and i get weird kering for letters after T, Y, V and W in some fonts
<gnomefreak> Wizz_kidd: it wants your user password
<ReWT_> chuckyp, i just tried running a live d other than ubuntu and when i returened to my ubuntu, my ndiswrapper no longer works?
<Wizz_kidd> i enter that also and nothing happens
<gnomefreak> moyogo: please see #ubuntu+1
<chuckyp> ReWT_, a live d?
<ReWT_> cd
<moyogo> gnomefreak: thanks
<ReWT_> lol
<gnomefreak> moyogo: yw
<chuckyp> ReWT_, what type of netcard?
<tristanmike> nidah, betweet #}   and   #command_line....   with a blank line above and below the new entry
<ReWT_> braodcom integrated
<fiveiron> sweet
<tritium> iceman: did you use kernel-package?  What options in your grub's menu.lst do you have for that image?
<gnomefreak> Wizz_kidd: this is one of the reasons its not advisable to enable su
<fiveiron> ubuntu seems to be installing fine now.... i think i had a bad cd-rw before
<tristanmike> nidah, are both drives DVD compatible ?
<chuckyp> ReWT_, live cd shouldn't have done anything with ndiswrapper.  Unless the device is locked up somehow.  maybe full power off and back on?
<Wizz_kidd> just how do i make it so i can open up synaptic and add pakcages
<Wizz_kidd> packages
<ReWT_> it was working fine before
* gnomefreak thinks easiest way to fix is kill the su and add yourself back to sudoers
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: did you add those two lines to your sudoers
<ReWT_> i just shut it down and restarted it
<ReWT_> still nothing
<Wizz_kidd> 2 lines?
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: never mind, just do this: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<ReWT_> oh and when the live cd was done
<ReWT_> and i rebooted
<cheese23> do you think if i pop in an install cd i could get my oss working?
<ReWT_> The grub list had like 2 more options to choose for ubuntu it hada previous default anda regular default added to it?
<Wizz_kidd> s oif my user i wantot use is called me
<Wizz_kidd> how would it be ?
<Wizz_kidd> sorry for sounding so n00bish
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser me admin
<schmity> how do i make ubuntu look like windows XP?
<_jason> schmity: browse gnome-look.org for some windows-like themes
<Wizz_kidd> under su ?
<cheese23> why would you want it to look like xp?
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: yeah
<Wizz_kidd> Adding group `admin' (113)...
<Wizz_kidd> Done.
<Wizz_kidd> Adding user `me' to group `admin'...
<Wizz_kidd> Done.
<visik7> how can I get pctv usb2 working on ubuntu ?
<Wizz_kidd> that mean it should work now ?
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: you may need to logout and log back in
<Wizz_kidd> ok it worked
<Wizz_kidd> yay thanks
<Wizz_kidd> really thanks :P
<_jason> ubotu: tell Wizz_kidd about sudo
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: now, you can read that :)
<cheese23> how does cheese 23 get his onboard audio to work with breezy?
<Wizz_kidd> will do :P
<ReWT_> how do you kill a mod?
<Wizz_kidd> when i was in root i install the oper.deb but when I try to run it it doesnt work any ideas?
<cheese23> any help with audio would be great
<Wizz_kidd> says command not found
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: where did you get oper.deb from?
<Wizz_kidd> opera website
<nidah> W: GPG error: http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<panos> Hello, I'm installing Ubuntu using debootstrap, how do I install the server packages only? It installs the desktop system when I'm doing "base-config new"
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<schmity> _jason: how do i open up MS-DOS then?
<ReWT_> cmd
<QUASAR> hello to everyone
<ReWT_> hi
<_jason> schmity: why would you want MS-DOS?
<phiber_optic> I have a jogl.so in my home folder what does it mean?
<Andrew|> any ideas how i can change the login screen to be 800x600? i already set my desktop to that res..
<cheese23> hey guys i just burnt a data mp3 cd from windows to back up my music from a nother hd so i could install it in ubunto how would i be able to open or rip these files?
<gnomefreak> yuck @ ms dos
<schmity> doesnt ubuntu use MS-DOS _jason?
<QUASAR> Andrew, if you don't use that res remove from xorg.conf
<_jason> schmity: no, are you just referring to the terminal?
<schmity> whats the best linux distro for lookin at porn?
<zAo^> Andrew|: make 800x600 the highest res possible in xorg.conf
<schmity> whats terminal?
<p01n7> bant
<void^> schmity: you fail at trolling
* ReWT_ ROFLCOPTER @ schmity
<gnomefreak> schmity: applications>accesories>terminal
<Andrew|> cheese23 - applications > sound and video > sound juicer
<martyn_> is there drivers for the NVIDIA 7800gt out
<phiber_optic> I have a jogl.so in my home folder what does it mean?
<Andrew|> zAo^ - wheres xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell martyn_ about nvidia
<cheese23> Andrew i have tried this i don't have my onboard audio working yet either?
<zAo^> Andrew|: /etc/X11/
<Andrew|> ok
<p01n7> Wheres the Start button??!?!
<p01n7> :P
<Andrew|> lol p01n7 :D
<jxay_ITA> ciao
<jxay_ITA> come funziona qui????
<jxay_ITA> dir
<jxay_ITA> cd Desktop
<jxay_ITA> su
<p01n7> lol..
<Wizz_kidd> how cna i edit my sources.list file if i am not in root
<jxay_ITA> come funziona qui????
<jxay_ITA> come funziona qui????
<p01n7> alias dir='ls'
<jxay_ITA> come funziona qui????
<jxay_ITA> come funziona qui????
<jxay_ITA> come funziona qui????
<jxay_ITA> come funziona qui????
<Wizz_kidd> it lets me read it but not chnage it or add anything
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<p01n7> enough spam
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Wizz_kidd> thanks again :P
<Lutany> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Wizz_kidd> little crap like that is whatgets me
<DigitalGheko> Wizz_kidd, sudo gedit sources.list
<Lutany> grazie :)
<DigitalGheko> or nano =P
<jxay_ITA> sorry
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: for gui apps you use gksudo, so it would be: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<sam__> is there a specific channel for newbie support?
<jxay_ITA> ubuntu it come si fa
<_jason> sam__: you are in it :)
<DigitalGheko> sam__, you're in it
<sam__> ah nice :)
<DigitalGheko> lol
<p01n7> just the display environment variable is what matter, right? :S
<martyn_> how do u mount you ntfs drives
<_jason> jxay_ITA: italian?
<jxay_ITA> yes
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jxay_ITA> ok ok
<schmity> void^: im not trolling!
<Jemt> Hm, I am trying to share a folder on my laptop using Samba. I have given it a share-name and opened port 137-139 and 445 for incomming connection in my firewall. When I try to access the share on my stationary workstation (mount -t smbfs -o username=usr,password=psw //ip/share-name /media/net) I get "Connection refused". What is wrong?
* p01n7 begs to differ
<phiber_optic> Does anybody know what is jogl.so?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell martyn_ about ntfs
<ramza3> silly me, how do I get a version that is clearly out, but not for ubuntu, for example ruby1.8.4
<sam__> if anybody fancys helping me out :) I can hear system sounds fine, and cd's when played in sound juicer, but am unable to hear mp3s playing in amaroK etc
<gnomefreak> martyn_: just remember writing to it is not suggested as things may break
<nidah> how do i enable dma on my hdc/hdd drive?
<p01n7> ramza3, it's called python
<p01n7> :P
<gnomefreak> sam__: did you install the software for mp3
<ramza3> p01n7, my code wont run
<_jason> sam__: make sure they use esd as the output too
<p01n7> install form source or use an up-to-date .deb from their homepage
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sam__ about mp3
<p01n7> ramza3 ^^
<chuckyp> !tell sam__ about restricted
<gnomefreak> sam__: sent it to you just incase
<p01n7> remove the old installation first, ramza3
<cheese23> would any one like to help me with getting my onboard audio working on my biostar tforce 6100 939?
<thomas`> i think when i installed my ubuntu i didnt set no swap space at all
<thomas`> so its running off all ram is this a bad thing?
<gnomefreak> thomas`: default install did it for you
<thomas`> it was giving me a hard time when i was trying to set it up
<thomas`> u sure gnome freak
<rancorus> is Cn3D in the repositories somewhere ?
<gnomefreak> thomas`: im not sure what default size is but im sure that swap is partitioned
<pilgrim> Hi all. I want to install and start sshd. How do I do this in ubuntu?
<Andrew|> how do i change the login screen to be 800x600? look at this screenshot http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/6016/xorg6zo.png what do i need to change?
<gnomefreak> thomas`: is you open terminal and type top you should see swap up there
<gnomefreak> thomas`: it should tell you the size of it and how much is free
<void^> Andrew|: put the "800x600" before "1024x768"
<thomas`> it says
<thomas`> 0total
<thomas`> 0 free
<thomas`> for swap
<Andrew|> thanks void^
<apollo2011> so what was the outcme of the meetings to extend Dapper development?
<thomas`> i dont think i set it up.. at all
<gnomefreak> apollo2011: nothing yet
<thomas`> i remember skipping it to during installation
<pilgrim> How do I install Open-SSH?
<rukuartic> Anyone know a way to block an IP address from your computer with iptables?
<gnomefreak> thomas`: did you manully partition the drive?
<apollo2011> gnomefreak: ok
<cheese23> does anyone know anyother ubuntu rooms?
<thomas`> it says 20200k used tho
<crimsun> kbrooks: please see the wiki for meeting summary
<thomas`> next to 0free and 0total by swap
<pilgrim> cheese23, #kubuntu
<crimsun> kbrooks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDelayMeetingSummary
<nidah> still having issues with dvd playback despite dms on
<thomas`> i used the instalations format stuff
<nidah> still having issues with dvd playback despite dma being on
<thomas`> i deleted my old one made it reiserfs
<cheese23> ohh yeah what is kubuntu all about?
<kbrooks> crimsun, ty
<rukuartic> pilgrim: sudo apt-get install openssh
<thomas`> i was using ext3 b4 but heard reiserfs is better for gaming
<gnomefreak> that could be a reason
<chuckyp> cheese23, its just ubuntu with kde as the desktop instead of gnome
<Andrew|> xorg.conf is read only...?!
<Xanadu> cheese32: kubuntu is a kde version of ubuntu
<ReWT_> whats the best way to move an iso from one computer without a cd burner to one with a cd burner?
<rukuartic> pilgrim: then after that, make sure if you're running a firewall that you configure ports right
<pilgrim> rukuartic, E: Couldn't find package openssh
<ReWT_> running wireless internet
<cheese23> do any of you reccommend it
<rukuartic> ReWT_: SSH?
<chuckyp> ReWT_, over the net
<cheese23> i don't believe in it
<rukuartic> pilgrim: Hold up real quick
<ReWT_> rukuaric how would i do that?
<gnomefreak> ext3is default when you changed it to reiserfs you more than likely had to manully add a swap space
<Xanadu> Andrew|: you need root to edit xorg.conf
<chuckyp> ReWT_, scp
<obli> Is there any keyboard shortcut for switching between workspaces?
<ReWT_> scp?
<rukuartic> pilgrim: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gnomefreak> cheese23: what seems to be the problem?
<pilgrim> cheese23, no because I don't like KDE
<Xanadu> obli: ctrl-alt-arrow right and left
<obli> thanks
<thomas`> is it to late to set swap space
<thomas`> trying to send u a pic so you can see this
<pilgrim> rukuartic, thanks. Now the firewall thing? How do I do that?
<thomas`> make sure everythings fine
<thomas`> my games run fine
<rukuartic> ReWT_: Download and install openssh, then just use scp
<thomas`> q4 is flawless
<cheese23> gnomefreak onboard audio drivers
<rukuartic> pilgrim: Make sure you have port 22 open :P
<Andrew|> Xanadu - how do i get in root? sorry i'm new to all this
<chuckyp> thomas`, no you can make the swap larger later
<pilgrim> rukuartic, heh. I know that, but how?
<Wizz_kidd> Evolution seems like a great mail program
<gnomefreak> thomas`: i think you can do that in fstab but someone else might be able to answer better
<rukuartic> pilgrim: Find another computer, and run ssh user@youripaddress
<chuckyp> !tell Andrew| about sudo
<gnomefreak> cheese23: what type of card is it
<Xanadu> Andrew|: open a console and type "sudo yourcommand"
<thomas`> really?  how do i go about making the swap larger
<thomas`> is it really neccessary
<pilgrim> rukuartic, no no. How do I get to the firewall config?
<thomas`> i know alot of my rams being used
<Xanadu> so to edit xorg.conf, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<thomas`> 700or so outta 1gb
<Xanadu> sudo = super user do
<thomas`> but performance wise my pc seems fine
<cheese23> the mobo is a tforce 6100 939 with a realtek onboard audio card
<gnomefreak> thomas`: how much mem do you have in there?
<chuckyp> thomas`, your fine
<rukuartic> pilgrim: Are you running a firewall?
<thomas`> oh ok
<ardchoille> I am using Window Maker and want to run an app when Window Maker starts. How would I do that?
<ardchoille> I know to put an "&" in the command but I am unsure as to which file to put the command in. I tried ~/.xinitrc and ~/.xsession.. neither work. I am on Ubuntu 5.10
<pilgrim> rukuartic, isn't there a default one runing?
* pilgrim screems. Please don't say no.
<cheese23> nvidia of corse gnomefreak
<Kezzer> DOes anyone have any decent links to a howto for XGL under Ubuntu?
<rukuartic> pilgrim: Shouldn't be, unless you've got a hardware one (your router)
<chuckyp> ardchoille, you may need the full path to the command i.e. /usr/sbin/<prgram> &
<Klohunt> Does anyone know of a way to see if my Nvidia video card is being used?
<programador1> hello hi
<rukuartic> pilgrim: If you want, you could make a test user and I could try to get in
<Klohunt> I just installed the drivers, dunno if they work
<ardchoille> chuckyp: used that, didn't help
<pilgrim> rukuartic, yeah the router I got...damn..no firewall eh.....hmm...damn...fedora was nice for this.
<hartz> bye
<Xanadu> Kezzer:http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<ReWT_> rukuartic, where do i get open ssh
<ReWT_> ?
<pilgrim> rukuartic, I got computer at home. no worries.
<Andrew|> okay so how do i use sudo to edit xorg.conf?
<Lil-Abner> Hi. I just finished installig ubuntu and made a major goof. I apparently stopped the downloading of current updates and can't restart them without going into superuser.
<rukuartic> ReWT_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<moonman> i need help extracting a .rar file, it say that its unsupported
* Andrew| reads up, nevermind
<rukuartic> Lil-Abner: :P Thats ok, just log in as super user. You always have to
<Klohunt> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or something like that
<pilgrim> rukuartic, I got computer(s) .so I can test the connection. But the firewall thing is shocking me.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell moonman about rar
<Xanadu> lol @ Andrew|
<ReWT_> rukuartic, once that is done, what do i do in open ssh?
<ReWT_> sorry new to this stuff
<pilgrim> ReWT_, you can login remotely into your machine :D
<rukuartic> pilgrim: You're fine O_o don't worry about it. If you can't connect from the outside though, you probably should check to make sure you don't have any problems
<Lil-Abner> That's the problem, rukuartic. I don't have a pw for superuser, I don't think.
<ReWT_> How?
<rukuartic> ReWT_: Well, if you want to copy a file
<rukuartic> ReWT_: You'd use this syntax
<Jemt> Hm, I am trying to share a folder on my laptop using Samba. I have given it a share-name and opened port 137-139 and 445 for incomming connection in my firewall. When I try to access the share on my stationary workstation (mount -t smbfs -o username=usr,password=psw //ip/share-name /media/net) I get "Connection refused". What is wrong?
<Lil-Abner> I was asked to put in a user name and pw for myself but not for root.
<rukuartic> ReWT_: scp username@computer:/path/to/your/file.ext /where/to/save/your/file.ext
<thomas`> anyone ever get to successfully update there nvidia card drivers to 8178 with all the gcc changing and all anyone manage to actually get that working? im stuck on 7667 drivers would like to upgrade
<rukuartic> Lil-Abner: The password you put in is the root's password
<chuckyp> !tell Lil-Abner about sudo
<rukuartic> !tell Lil-Abner about root
<jon__> !tell Lil-Abner about root
<rukuartic> XD
<jon__> ah..beat me to it ;)
<ardchoille> Lil-Abner: when sudo asks for a password, put in your password
<thomas`> im kinda scared to mess up my installation again over trying to update videocard drivers.
<Lil-Abner> Hmm. I  tried that
<chuckyp> I think reading the wiki should be a requirement before you download.
<Lil-Abner> What is "sudo"?
<Jemt> !samba
<ardchoille> chuckyp: lol
<chuckyp> omfg
<Xanadu> Jemt: run smbpasswd from console to add a user for samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jon__> thomas` Just make a backup of your xorg.conf
<Kezzer> thanks Xanadu =)
<ReWT_> so it will work if one of us is in windows and the other in ubuntu?
<cheese23> ok i'm getting an error in kaffeine when i try to open oog files that says ALSA device default not supported
<ReWT_> running off the same AP?
<Jemt> Xanadu: Of cause - i forgot that. Thanks
<Xanadu> np Kezzer
<Xanadu> np
<thomas`> yea iknow but its kinda annoying cuz i messed mny stuff all up messing with a howto
<rukuartic> Lil-Abner: Super user do
<saml> hey pulled out my network cable :/
<thomas`> gcc compiler stuff
<Andrew|> [20:19:24]  <Xanadu> lol @ Andrew| <<--- hey we're all new at some stage! ;-)
<mmiikkee12> what language is the ubuntu installer written in?
<thomas`> sheesh i might just wait til dapper rlses
<rukuartic> ReWT_: Use putty for that, go onto google and search for "putty"
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: sudo = superuser od
<thomas`> i think that comes with 8178..
<Xanadu> Andrew| not making fun, but still funny
<rukuartic> ReWT_: And in that case, you'd use pscp user@host:/path/to/file C:\Place\To\file
<jon__> mmiikkee12, I'm pretty sure but don't quote me, python?
<ReWT_> Im in linux
<mmiikkee12> yay, a language i kinda know \o/
<ReWT_> I'm moving an iso from windows to my linux
<rukuartic> ReWT_: You want to copy from windows to linux, or from linux to windows?
<saml> hello, I have having a problem with media players e.g. amaroK not playing mp3s
<saml> they play just deliver no sound :/
<mmiikkee12> last i tried it, it needed serious improvement.
<rukuartic> ReWT_: Ooooh... Can't burn a CD?
<ReWT_> nope >.<
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: the super user, or root user, is like the ultimate user on the system with permission to do just about anything
<ReWT_> his notebook is shit
<Lil-Abner> Do I enter that in the terminal app? I tried changing directories to root and that didn't work.
<rukuartic> ReWT_: Uhmmm...
<ScislaC> 2 qs... how big is a base install and would ubuntu run "okay" on a 466mhz 486 w/ 256megs?
<jon__> mmiikkee12, What was wrong with it?
<mmiikkee12> let's see...
<mmiikkee12> no package selector
<jon__> mmiikkee12, Besides it being txt only.  I consider that a plus.
<ReWT_> ruk can u join me in #transferhelp
<ScislaC> errr... 466mhz p1
<pilgrim> rukuartic, SSHing works. How do I open close ports in Ubuntu?
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: to go permanently into super user mode type "sudo -s" but be careful cause you can do some serious damage as super user
<jon__> mmiikkee12, The 1 CD only installs what you "need" there is no package selection needed.
<gnomefreak> brb
<Lil-Abner> What is the command to change from user terminal to root terminal? I tried cd / but that didn't work.
<mmiikkee12> jon__, i don't need openoffice, evolution, whatever other s**t it installs
<p01n7> ls
<p01n7> :P
<mmiikkee12> Lil-Abner, su
<p01n7> su, Lil-abner, su
<jon__> mmiikkee12, Then remove it.
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: You're confusing the root user with the root directory
<jon__> mmiikkee12, sudo apt-get remove blah
<mmiikkee12> jon__, but my point is it's wasting my time to download it and the ubuntu servers' too.
<mmiikkee12> (the servers' bandwidth, not time)
<saml> hello, I have having a problem with media players e.g. amaroK not playing mp3s
<saml> they play just deliver no sound :/
<Lil-Abner> Oh?! What is the difference, Xanadu? I thought they were the same, sorry.
<saml> cds play fine
<mmiikkee12> saml, turn your speakers on ;)
<p01n7> mmikkee12, why deb? RPM
<saml> heheh I wish
<jon__> mmiikkee12, Well it takes it off the CD, and there's no other versions as far as I know...?  Soo, make a suggestion to have a minimal install CD ;)  Or just install ubuntu as 'server' mode and work your way up from there.
<mmiikkee12> p01n7, ?
<rukuarti1> Oww, got disconnected
<chuckyp> !tell saml about mp3
<mmiikkee12> i like apt
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: / is the root directory. It's called "root" because the directory structure is like a tree, with "root" at the bottom
<ReWT_> rukuarti1, #transferhelp
<fiveiron> uh.. what is the default ubuntu root password?
<mmiikkee12> your user pswd
<mmiikkee12> brb
<chuckyp> !tell fiveiron aoubt sudo
<jon__> fiveiron, Same as what you set for your userpassword.
<saml> I have installed all the required packages I think
<saml> :/
<Wizz_kidd> what is a good p2p app for GNOME
<fiveiron> no it isnt
<jon__> saml, Is sound working *at all*?  for anything?
<ohgood> Wizz_kidd: bittorrent
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: The directories are like branches of the tree and the files like the leaves, hence the analogy
<p01n7> i forget.. does ubuntu auto-update?
<jon__> fiveiron, Should be.
<ReWT_> or amule
<fiveiron> !tell fiveiron about sudo
<saml> yeah it works fine for system sounds and for cds in the juice ripper jobby :)
<rukuarti1> Arg... I just got disconnected... How do I kick my dead username? (rukuartic)
<darkraven> good evening, i try to use dapper with xgl, but after setting the simlink he says "couldnt open RGB_DB /usr/share/X11/rgb"?
<p01n7> wait, no.. the user has to "agree"
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: The "root account" is a user account with permission to do just about anything on the system, like create new users and edit protected files
<p01n7> alright.
<jon__> saml, Ah, I remember vaguely hearing about problems with amarok before...
<p01n7> uid 0
<Xanadu> rukartil: /ghost <username> <password>
<saml> are there better audio players
<Lil-Abner> Xanadu, thanks. I just tried to use my user password, but it didn't work. Is it supposed to be invisible? No "*'s"?
<saml> i read somewhere it's the best
<chuckyp> saml, read the message from ubotu
<rukuarti1> Xanadu: that a clinet based command? Works with Irssi?
<chuckyp> saml, I use vlc personally
<saml> I have thanks
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner yeah it's invisible
<Ov3rlord> i use ubuntu and gnome meeting for voip telephony but i have one problem : i can't find the option to set my caller id so it does not send any caller id and that is not good.
<saml> I've installed the packages and that
<saml> vlc is the ugleh :P
<Xanadu> rukuartil: should be a server command (haven't tried it on this server tho)
<Lil-Abner> I've got a second desktop open, so I'll try it again. brb
<rukuartic> Xanadu: Thanks
<chuckyp> saml, you can skin vlc
<pmontesi> is there any other mirror for dapper? ubunut.com is going very slow here
<ReWT_> rukuartic, #transferhelp     please mate
<ohgood> man, the s/n is pretty bad in here.
* gnomefreak got skins for it in synaptic :)
<Xanadu> saml: you got multiverse repositories enabled? look for gstreamer stuff in Synaptic (there should be a gstreamer-multiverse metapackage) and install those
<rukuartic> ReWT_: /msg me :P
<Xanadu> saml: once you done that run gst-register0.8 (AFAIR) as a normal user
<saml> Xanadu, I have multiverse enabled, I'll check if i have installed that
<Lil-Abner> Xanadu, it keeps coming up "authentication failure". Is there a way to verify that I'm not making a mistake typing my pw?
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: are you the first user on the system?
<Lil-Abner> Yup. First user and only user. I just installed it.
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: The first user created gets permission to be root, the other users have to be given permission
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: try copy n paste
<Lil-Abner> Wifey had her own pc w/XP on it.
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: Paste is ctrl-shift-v in the console (not just ctrl-v like normal)
<lewix> yo
<Lil-Abner> Where do I type original to paste from?
<lewix> I would like to install dc++ on linux. any idea ?
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: It's caps sensitive so check that too
<saml> Xanadu, I have already got that package, what command do you mean by "gst-register0.8 (AFAIR)"
<grigora> does anyone know of OpenOffice has Solver capabilities and if so, how can I install it on Ubuntu? Thanks
<saml> lewix, get wine, it's a windows emulator
<Xanadu> saml: should be gst-register-0.8 (my bad)
<_jason> grigora: what is Solver?
<saml> Xanadu,
<saml> Xanadu, cheers :)
<grigora> _jason: it let's you adjust values in various cells to minimize/maximize a certain cell
<devscott> Hi I was wondering if someone could help me confirm a bug in dapper
<lewix> saml, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<Xanadu> saml: just lets the system know about the new gstreamer stuff.
<saml> lewix, cheers
<lewix> :)
<fiveiron> hmm..
<zF> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Xanadu> saml: you running under Gnome or KDE?
<saml> Xanadu, Gnome
<_jason> grigora: that's kind of specific.  If no one here knows, you may want to try #OpenOffice.org
<rukuartic> saml: WINE = _W_ine _i_s _n_ot an _E_mulator
<saml> heheheh ok
<hypnotic> hey guys is the new beta out?
<saml> i'm a newb tbh :P
<hypnotic> well the new ubunut
<marcy> hi
<hypnotic> hi
<Lil-Abner> Xanadu, some how the pass word is messed up 'cause it doesn't work.
<Xanadu> saml: I think that Amarok tries to pipe to Alsa but Gnome uses ESD as default
<marcy> how can i change from kubuntu to ubuntu
<devscott> 1.) open volume control
<devscott> 2.) on the volume applet, move the sound all the way down.  see that volume contol slider is now at bottom
<Xanadu> Lil-Anber: you can change your password by running "passwd" from the console
<devscott> 3.) now on the volume applet move it to the middle
<devscott> 4.) volume control slider is still at the bottom and still thinks the volume is muted
<aaronshaf> What do I need to "apt-get install" in order to start using "make" (besides "make" itself)?
<marcy> how can i change from kubuntu to ubuntu ?? someone please
<ohgood> Lil-Abner: whos password exactly ?
<selinium> chuckyp, How do you skin vlc?
<saml> that was it
<rukuartic> marcy: sudo apt-get install kde I think...
<saml> cheers Xanadu !
<_jason> marcy: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<marcy> thanks
<Lil-Abner> OK. Are "console" and "terminal" the same?
<Xanadu> aaronshaf: build-essential
<aaronshaf> thanks
<gnomefreak> selinium: i got a package of skins for it have yet to try them tho
<paxmaster> I am having problem with my sound
<saml> lewix, that link is ace, thanks! wine looks a bit rubbish :P
<paxmaster> it was working yesterday
<selinium> Hi gnomefreak :) Where from?
<gnomefreak> synaptic
<PierPP> hello doods :)
<gnomefreak> im assuming breezy has the package also
<Xanadu> paxmaster: the question is: what did you do between today and yesterday? ;)
<PierPP> 'lo gnomefreak =)
<Lil-Abner> ohgood, mine. Xanadu, I'll change my password and see what happens. Thanks.
<marten71> hello
<paxmaster> nothing
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: just don't forget it ;)
<gnomefreak> hi PierPP
<fiveiron> hmm... ok the ubuntu wiki tells me to get xserver-xgl if i want to use xgl, but I can't seem to find "xserver-xgl"
<ohgood> Lil-Abner: it's as simple as typing : passwd             (as whatever user you wish to change the password for)
<ohgood> Lil-Abner: if you forget the password, you can always change it. no big deal.
<paxmaster> so how would i reconfigure my sound card
<Xanadu> ohgood: providing you haven't logged out
<ohgood> Xanadu: anytime. logged out or not doesn't matter.
<marten71> i am woundering if it is possible to run Ubuntu on a sony portebal and if it can find my wireless card
<Xanadu> paxmaster: what sound card u using?
<llODxCOll> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<rukuartic> Anyone had experience with GuildFTPd? ReWT_ needs a bit of help
<Xanadu> marten71: I'm running on a Sony Vaio now and it works fine
<fiveiron> anyone know if i need to set up a different sources list to get xserver-xgl?
<fiveiron> oh yeah
<fiveiron> nm
<fiveiron> i see it
<marten71> <Xanadu>cool
<LeeJunFan> anyone know a fix for install hanging on pci: multiple domains not supported?
<paxmaster> Maestro-3i pci
<marten71> <Xanadu>I have downloaded the dvd and thinking about putting it in
<Falstius> is there a good way to access CDs/DVDs under wine running in a chroot?  I can mount them there directly, but that breaks the normal automount.
<kage> does anyone know of a program for like a 3d window manager?
<paxmaster> how i reconfigure alsa
<Xanadu> marten71: you used Linux before?
<paxmaster> i forget the command
<marten71> just little Suse
<marten71> <Xanadu>just little suse
<ohgood> kage: there are several, all of them gernally unusable.
<zF> Anyone know of an Azureus  2.4.0.0-1 .deb?
<fiveiron> wow
<Xanadu> paxmaster: check out System/Prefs/Multimedia Systems Selector
<fiveiron> i really like the package manager
<kage> i see
<gnomefreak> you mean big bulky slow as syrup suse?
<kage> thanks
<Xanadu> marten71: this your main machine? will you still have net access if it doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ohgood> gnomefreak: suse is slow and bulky ? :\
<Lil-Abner> Xanadu and ohgood, apparently I must have added mysefl as a second user 'cause the changing of the password didn't work. I still get an authentication failure at su.
<gnomefreak> ohgood: ohgood yes
<paxmaster> i am not using gnome
<gnomefreak> :) sorry had to
<marten71> <Xanadu>no it is not my main pc it is a spare
<signius> Hey up
<ohgood> gnomefreak: maybe you should append 'imho' ?
<marten71> <Xanadu>i have it for e-mail
<Xanadu> marten71: well then I'd say go for it
<Ov3rlord> can anybody answer my question ?
<ohgood> Lil-Abner: su, and your user password are not the same
<signius> I installed breezy badger today and then did an apt-get dist-upgrade and all seems fine
<gnomefreak> ok good point IMHO
<paxmaster> Xanadu: I am not using gnome
<lewix> i have a problem with it though...it doesnt recongnize the command cvs, saml
<k31th> Is there a way i can mount a lv partion from an ubuntu live cd ?
<marten71> <Xanadu>do Ubuntu have a good bluetooth support
<signius> but i have since tried toget my wireless nic working and its not getting any IP info from the DHCP bu wired NIC does
<Xanadu> marten71: yeah it's okay. Easier to set up in Kubuntu imho
<Lil-Abner> ohgood, at the prompt in terminal, I type su after the : ~ $, is that correct?
<Xanadu> paxmaster: soz running Gnome at the moment
<signius> i have ran dmesg and it looks like its trying to use ipv6 for eth1 which i dont want i want it to use ipv4 is anyone aware of this
<marten71> <Xanadu>Ok thanks alot
<marlun> What does Ubuntu add to debian? I know it's based on debian but whats added that makes it better?
<Xanadu> Lil-Abner: try type "sudo -s" (without the inverted commas)
<ohgood> Lil-Abner: usually, 'su -' is what i use, but if your root password has changed, you'll have to boot 'single' mode to change it again.
<Lil-Abner> The prompt gives my name, ubuntu and my computer name.
<GigaClon> lots of repos, lots of hardware autodection
<Lil-Abner> ok
<gnomefreak> marlun: its newer packages (for most part) its 6 month release cycle better hardware detection
<gnomefreak> and use of sudo :)
<marlun> gnomefreak: ok so the main part is that it's newer packages and better hardware detection?
<Xanadu> marten71: I've managed to send files and stuff thru bluetooth without too much hassle. Just check for "bluez" in the repository (look for something called Synaptic under System/Admin after install to see all available packages)
<mmiikkee12> "About 1,000 pieces of software are installed by default, out of the basic fully supported software list of 1,300 packages." - there's something wrong there.
<Xanadu> marten71: I think that a lot of the bluetooth stuff might just install out of the box with Breezy
<gnomefreak> marlun: yep for the most part there are other things but too much to name
<kage> The new version of Ubuntu is named Breezy right?
<Xanadu> kage: current version is breezy
<Xanadu> kage: next version is Dapper Drake
<La_PaRCa> kage, that is the latest stable one. The development one is called dapper.
<marten71> <Xanadu>thanks again
<kage> Thanks.  To update to that, do I just rename the hoary repos to breezy ones in sources.list?
<gnomefreak> kage: the latest stable is named breezy badger 5.10 sort of
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<gnomefreak> ^^kage the first link
<Xanadu> kage: yeah and then run "apt-get update", "apt-get dist-upgrade" (as opposed to apt-get upgrade like normal)
<gnomefreak> make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed first
<signius> Anyone got any ideas regarding this IPV6 stuff and disabling so eth1 uses IPV4 ?
<Xanadu> kage: make sure you've got a good book to read while it installs ;)
<gnomefreak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<_jason> ipv6
<paxmaster> how come in ubuntu it don't have alsaconfig
<gnomefreak> paxmaster: iirc you have to install it
<kage> Thanks
<Xanadu> alsactl?
<signius> u]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<signius> ooops
<signius> sorry
<fell_> salut
<gatpandoa> hi
<_jason> !FR
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gatpandoa> need help with 3 things
<fell_> salut
<fell_> rpond
<jordiablo> tell us ....
<Falstius> gatpandoa, only the first hit is free :)
<Xanadu> paxmaster: it's a long shot cause I got a different card but one prob I had was that "external mixer" was turned on, which stopped sound from working
<gatpandoa> 1.dvd playback issue despite dma enabled and I/o 32 bit
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: 1. what's the issue? Jerky or just not working?
<gatpandoa> jerky
<dexil> i need help with a simple thing. Just downloaded j2se (a *.bin) and i know i have to make a .deb-file out of it. What is the command?
<craize> hey hey
<_jason> ubotu: tell dexil about java
<ohgood> dexil: you don't. you execute it.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dexil about javadebs
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: what player and basic specs on your machine?
<_jason> ohgood: no, he's right.  It's better to make a deb
<craize> !tell craize about ATI
<ohgood> _jason: why ?
<dexil> how do i execute it ohgood ?
<silvaran> ohgood: java-package has support for .bin -> .deb to facilitate easy installation
<gatpandoa> specs p3 800mhz 320 mb ram
<silvaran> dexil: Don't, just follow the howto
<_jason> ohgood: so that you can remove it easily with the package manager later if you want
<dexil> ok :)
<gnomefreak> dexil: follow the link ubotu sent you
<signius> hmmm has breezy switched from using dhcpd to dhcp3 ?
<signius> appears wuite a few people experiencing the same problem as myself
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: what player?
<gatpandoa> can use totem ,& ogle mplayer refuses to play file
<cheese23> AOpen 4 Channel PCI Soundcard AW-840 is this a good ubuntu soundcard
<justintime32> hey, does anyone know how to remove the bcm43xx driver from dapper?
<ohgood> _jason: <shrug> rm -rf /opt/something  is too difficult ?
<silvaran> justintime32: blacklist it
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: maybe try vlc or mplayer - both are superiour to totem imnsho
<craize> wow
<_jason> ohgood: the point isn't difficulty, it is a lot more convenient to use apt
<craize> xchat changed quite a bit :(
<gatpandoa> mplayer refuses any suggestions?
<justintime32> yeah, i did that
<hypnotic> i upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10.. now i cannot find my command prompt can someone help
<nickrud> justintime32, you can add the driver to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/ , that will prevent it from loading
<cheese23> ok it would be in
<ohgood> hmm
<justintime32> but is there a way to completely remove it
<gnomefreak> hypnotic: applications>accessories>terminal
<justintime32> it screws up ndiswrapper
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: upgrade hardware?
<hypnotic> gnomefreak: you are awesome!
<cheese23> hypnotik applications accessories terminal or ctrl+alt+f2
<abonilla> Does anyone know if moving right now from Breezy to Dapper is safe?
<nickrud> justintime32, it won't affect anything if it isn't loaded
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: you got the decss stuff installed?
<silvaran> justintime32: It's part of linux-image ... Dapper right?
<justintime32> yeah
<gnomefreak> ty but i didnt do anything :(
<gatpandoa> u/g hardware to?
<abonilla> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<silvaran> Put "blacklist bcm43xx" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<justintime32> i did that and added ndiswrapper to load at boot, but there are a couple problems
<PierPP> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<PierPP> =)
<gnomefreak> abonilla: there is no such thing as safe in dapper hence the term testing/unstable
<silvaran> justintime32: What kinds of problems?
<gatpandoa> decss? is?
<justintime32> 1. it won't start the interface at boot (i have to do that once i log in)
<_jason> ohgood: you are right that both methods would work.  But if you install a lot of things without using apt, then it becomes more and more difficult to figure out where things get installed to
<abonilla> gnomefreak: is like a month from release and is on freeze. but OK.
<justintime32> 2. it is still eth0 when it should be wlan0
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: decodes encrypted DVDs and should make DVD playback much better
<gnomefreak> abonilla: dont be so sure about that
<PSP1337> Anyone knows how to change the menu bar applet icon size (16px) in gnome?
<gnomefreak> abonilla: looking at a 6 week delay
<silvaran> justintime32: You could add "ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules and do "lsmod|grep bcm" to make sure the bcm43xx driver isn't still being loaded.
<justintime32> it's wlan0 in dmesg, but not in everything else
<gatpandoa> where do i fetch decodes?
<gnomefreak> abonilla: also its still alpha
<paxmaster> it lol working
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: just looking for link
<abonilla> gnomefreak: I know. i hope they add NM there too.
<Xanadu> paxmaster: what you do? turn the speakers on? ;P
<justintime32> right now it's not loaded
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<paxmaster> na
<silvaran> justintime32: Do an "ifconfig wlan0" -- do you get anything?
<dhewg> can i compile a 32bit i386 kernel on a 64bit ubuntu box?
<silvaran> justintime32: It's possibly not being listed elsewhere because it's not configured.
<justintime32> that's the weird thing
<justintime32> it should be wlan0
<justintime32> but it's eth0
<gatpandoa> link for decss?
<ohgood> _jason: interesting.
<paxmaster> some reason when it boot it didn't detect the sound card
<silvaran> justintime32: Sounds like you either have the wrong windows driver, or bcm43xx is still being loaded
<paxmaster> so I restart it
<paxmaster> peace of cake
<_jason> gatpandoa: do you mean libdvdcss?
<justintime32> i manually did a rmmod and unloaded it
<justintime32> and i used the same windows driver that i've used before
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: you'll find it in the repositories - like where ubotu said
<obli> Could someone help me with creating a script for batch renaming of files?
<signius> ok made changes to /etc/modeprobe fingers crossed no more IPV6 problems
<_jason> obli: you already have one, it's called 'rename'
<cheese23> puts in a dip of skoal peach
<silvaran> justintime32: Not sure that would cut it... you might want to stick "ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules, reboot, and lsmod to make sure bcm43xx is gone.
<obli> oh, nifty
<justintime32> ndiswrapper is in /etc/modules
<silvaran> justintime32: If dmesg lists it as "wlan0", then there's no question, it's not eth0, eth0 must be an ethernet card.
<vsivak> hi
<vsivak> a have some problem with gcc
<gnomefreak> vsivak: what is it
<justintime32> i have eth0 and eth1
<justintime32> eth1 is the network card
<vsivak> gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<justintime32> when i installed it, it detected the wireless card as eth0
<gnomefreak> vsivak: sudo apt-get isntall build-essential
<justintime32> (using the bcm driver)
<craize> how can i check if my hardware acceleration is working ?
<silvaran> Yeah, but you don't want the bcm driver... you want the ndiswrapper driver with the win32 driver.
<justintime32> yeah
<silvaran> justintime32: Reboot and pastebin your dmesg
<Xanadu> craize: for your vid card?
<craize> yah
<erUSUL> vsivak, try reinstalling sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<justintime32> ok
<vsivak> ok
<vsivak> oO another error
<vsivak> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get isntall build-essential
<vsivak> E: Invalid operation isntall
<gatpandoa> tried vlc and i think i already have libdvdcss
<_jason> vsivak: install not isntla
<Xanadu> vsivak: install not isntall
<Falstius> vsivak, you need to spell it right :)
<justintime32> how can i add a dirver to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/
<justintime32> driver*
<Xanadu> nah it was gnomefreak spelt it wrong
<craize> anyone knows?
<sobersabre> hi... Is there a backport of gnome 2.14 into breezy ?
<silvaran> justintime32: Just use modprobe.d/blacklist instead ("blacklist bcm43xx")
<justintime32> ok
<Xanadu> craize: glxgears -printfps
<craize> thanks Xanadu
<vsivak> i say and also write install
<vsivak> what do you mean instla
<vsivak> :)
<sobersabre> gnomefreak have you rtfm'ed about filesystemz stucture already ?
<justintime32> is there a difference between modprobe and hotplug
<craize> hrm
<Xanadu> if your framerate is over 1000 your 3D acceleration is probably working
<craize> doesnt seem to work
<sobersabre> justintime32 of course :)
<craize> ctrl + alt + backspace restarts X11 right?
<silvaran> Xanadu: Or it's a really, really, really tiny glxgears window :)
<jbroome> y
<vsivak> ok i see
<sobersabre> craize not rite!
<craize> so it should be hardware accelerated if i added the fireGL drivers
<Xanadu> silvaran: or you got a killer processor
<silvaran> Heheh
<sobersabre> craize Alt+Ctl+Backspace kills X.
<craize> so i need to reboot the whole box ?
<craize> ah
<justintime32> ok, rebooting...
<craize> well i installed the driver
<craize> and told it to use fglx
<Xanadu> craize: no you probably don't need to reboot
<craize> weird
<sobersabre> justintime32 why are you rebootuing ?
<craize> it worked previously fine
<sobersabre> too late.
<Xanadu> but u need to add fglrx as the driver to xorg.conf
<obli> What would the command for 'rename' be to omit an extra '.mp3' in the file names? my files are called file.mp3.mp3
<craize> hmmmz
<craize> im gonna double check
<obli> they're all in subfolders, by the way
<craize> xorg.conf resides where?
<Xanadu> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: im gonna read up more tomorrow ive been sort of busy and its almost time to eat :)
<Falstius> obli, rename "s/\.mp3\.mp3/\.mp3/" *mp3
<craize> thx
<obli> ok, thanks
<Falstius> obli, uhm, if they're in subfolders you need more
<Xanadu> craize: if the drivers are "ati" then it's the ones that come with Ubuntu. If it's "fglrx" then that's what you want.
<craize> yeah it says it right
<craize> no they are "fglrx"
<silvaran> rename "s/\.mp3$//" *mp3 <-- HAH shorter :)
<ReWT_> anyone here ever use guild ftpd?
<craize> in the conf
<Xanadu> and you restarted X yet?
<craize> im gonna try killing X
<craize> yes once
<craize> with ctrl + alt + backspace
<sobersabre> REPEATING: is there a backport of gnome 2.14 for breezy ?
<Falstius> obli, silvaran, I always forget the regexp niceties.
<silvaran> sobersabre: NO, you need to wait for Dapper.
<paxmaster> now it have no sould
<paxmaster> now it have no sound *
<Xanadu> okay try again
<silvaran> Falstius: All is fair, I wasn't aware of the "rename" util :)
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: no
<sobersabre> silvaran or build it myself, or use Debian pacakge....
* obli tries rename command
<Falstius> silvaran, the ubuntu rename works differently than the redhat ... confused me for awhile.
<craize> brb
<silvaran> Ahh...
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: 2.14 was released this morning
<Xanadu> paxmaster: you sure the sound card is plugged in nice and snug? might be reason for it sometimes working and sometimes not
<sobersabre> gnomefreak SO WHAT ?!?!
<silvaran> gnomefreak: But will never be in the breezy repo -- since it's what dapper's for.
<sobersabre> it is in dapper already.
<obli> silvaran, didn't seem to work on the subdirs
<Falstius> obli, it won't ... didn't read that part at first :)
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: this am
<obli> oh
<kolosudo> alguien habla espanol?
<gnomefreak> silvaran: it might be im not writing the backports for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !es
<silvaran> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sobersabre> kolosudo try ubuntu-es
<Enchanter_tim> hello
<ploom> khm - keski siin eestikeeli kah knlb?
<cyphase> my brezzy machine is crashing soon after logon
<Ohm> Hey guys, somebody use the PYTONE?
<Falstius> obli, you need: find . -type d -exec rename "s/\.mp3$//" \{}/*mp3 \;
<cyphase> breezy*
<sobersabre> cyphase what lang have you used before ?
<Xanadu> cyphase: at what point does it crash?
<silvaran> gnomefreak: There are backports for gnome?
<obli> ok, trying it
<gnomefreak> silvaran: not yet
<cyphase> sobersabre, ?
<Enchanter_tim> is there a way to use newer versions of certain packages than are available in breezy ?
<sobersabre> I meant ploom
<Falstius> obli, you can pass the -n option to rename the first time for a "test run"
<mischko> How to get Ubuntu 5.1 to install on my Dell Poweredge 2500 dual proc?  It says "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources."?
<cyphase> Xanadu, soon after i log on and everything has started (gaim, xchat, etc)
<gnomefreak> i havent yet heard plans on there being one since gnome 2.14 was released this morning
<sobersabre> ploom what lang is this: "khm - keski siin eestikeeli kah knlb?"
<obli> I'm testing it on a separate folder, it didn't seem to work, not even on the file not in a subfolder
<ploom> Eesti keel, sobersabre
<sobersabre> mischko you've messed up repositories
<Enchanter_tim> (for example, i have libgcrypt11  1.2.1-3 but i need >= 1.2.2
<cyphase> Xanadu, i start to use a program, and soon, it crashes
<sobersabre> estonian ?
<gnomefreak> Enchanter_tim: enable backports for some packages im have ubotu pm you the link
<cyphase> various programs
<sobersabre> ploom ... estonian ?
<justintime32> ok, it's still eth0
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Enchanter_tim about backports
<Ohm> somebody use the PYTONE for plays mp3?
<ploom> sobersabre, natuke vru murraku poole, aga eesti jah :-)
<mischko> sobersabre, I don't have it hooked to the network. It's only getting things from CD. New install.
<Xanadu> cyphase: might be a hardware problem or incompatibility
<Enchanter_tim> gnomefreak: thanks, ill check it out
<Falstius> obli, I probably had a typo ...
<craize> uhm, this is weird, the first 2 seconds the glxgears runs at a proper framerate, but it drops over to software? my xorg.conf is fine and tells it to use fglrx.... any takers? :(
<sobersabre> ploom I have no idea what have you typed.
<cyphase> Xanadu, it started when i was running vncviewer
<ploom> sobersabre, you should know, your name sounds like friendsabre when taken in estonian :-)
<cyphase> then kept going
<obli> find . -type d -exec rename "s/\.mp3$//" \{}/*mp3 \;        ?
<Xanadu> craize: try aticonfig
<craize> ok
<Falstius> obli, find . -name "*mp3" -exec rename "s/\.mp3\.mp3/\.mp3/" \{} \;
<craize> xanadu, what i do with ati config?
<justintime32> the bcm43xx module isn't loaded, and it's still eth0
<gnomefreak> Enchanter_tim: they are unoffical you use tham at own risk
<Falstius> not that I don't trust silvaran, but I know my switch will work :)
<Xanadu> craize: not entirely sure - don't have an ati card :/
<silvaran> obli: Go with Falstius -- my regex will end up renaming the files you've already renamed
<Enchanter_tim> gnomefreak: well, if i dont, things wont work :D
<silvaran> justintime32: What does iwconfig say about your interfaces?
<obli> aye, that's it, worked like a charm, my F2 button is grateful
<ploom> sobersabre, but I guess you chose the name for sobre (as not drunk in english) rather than friend (sber) :-)
<craize> Xanadu: , thanks anyhow :)
<silvaran> justintime32: And can you pastebin your dmesg?
<Xanadu> craize: there's also a howto in the ubuntuforums on how to install the latest ATI drivers
<justintime32> it says eth0 too
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Xanadu> craize: also saw that ATI released new Linux drivers like yesterday
<silvaran> justintime32: pastebin time :)
<justintime32> [4294696.570000]  ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Linksys,02/12/2003, 3.10.39.7) loaded
<justintime32> [4294696.571000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A]  -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 209
<justintime32> [4294696.660000]  ndiswrapper: using irq 209
<justintime32> [4294697.670000]  wlan0: vendor: ''
<justintime32> [4294697.670000]  wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0c:41:14:17:97 using driver bcmwl5, 14E4:4320.5.conf
<justintime32> [4294697.670000]  ndiswrapper (set_auth_mode:686): setting auth mode to 3 failed (C0010015)
<justintime32> [4294697.670000]  wlan0: encryption modes supported: none
<silvaran> justintime32: Nonono
<silvaran> !paste
<gnomefreak> justintime32: use pastebin please
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<siggi> where can I see what version of kubuntu im using ?? like breezy or what ?
<silvaran> justintime32: After you've submitted to ubotu's link, post the link to it in this channel.
<justintime32> sorry, what's that (i'm a noob)
<sobersabre> ploom I really have no idea in "Estii" or whatever it is. I have very little knowledge in any baltic language...
<gnomefreak> siggi: iirc there is an about in the menu but its been so long since i used kde it might have changed
<zF> Grrr!
<silvaran> justintime32: Go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, submit your entire dmesg, and send us the link it provides you with.
<zF> I hate CUPS!
<ploom> siggi, cat /etc/issue would help I guess
<zF> I remove it
<zF> and somehow it gets reinstalled.
<gnomefreak> zF: its part of gnome
<ploom> sobersabre, you know its baltic - thats a start
<justintime32> ok
<sobersabre> zF CUPS is dependency for many things.
<JDahl> siggi, you don't know if you installed breezy or another version?
<siggi> ploom: thakns :D
<zF> it keeps an open port running, gnomefreak - isn't it just for printing?
<sobersabre> ploom, c'mon, my gf/bride is from Riga.
<hypnotic> hey guys how can i get access to my backup drive (it's a windows formatted hd)
<gnomefreak> JDahl: he wants to know kde version i think
<Enchanter_tim> gnomefreak: thanks, it doesnt solve my issue, but it might be helpfull knowing that :D
<siggi> im just messing with it a lot :)
<narg> why is it that pressing shift+backspace or shift+enter restarts x? It is usually only ctrl+alt+backspace...
<gnomefreak> hypnotic: ntsf or fat
<cyphase> hypnotic, on breezy?
<ploom> sobersabre, damn - they really are beautiful down south there
<OmegaAlpha> hello, i have a problem with 3dpoker-server that i tried installing a month ago. it never fully installed so now when i install anything it keeps trying to finish installing but then gets an error about mysql and connecting? anyone know how i can remove this package from installing.. i dont want it
<Xanadu> narg: it shouldn't (but I'm not going to try it)
<sobersabre> :)
<cas> narg: because you use xgl?
<sobersabre> ok kids, must continue working... will build the gnome for breezy later on.
<Enchanter_tim> xgl works?
<ploom> sobersabre, but the latvian language is so different - its as similar to lithuanian as estonian is to finnish
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<narg> cas: I've toyed with it, but I'm on xorg atm (I think :p) /etc/X11/X points to xorg.
<cyphase> hypnotic, on breezy?
<nickrud> zF, cups only listens to localhost on that port by default
<Enchanter_tim> it doesnt work on the ati mobility chipset, i think
<sobersabre> ploom I am sure it is more than romano-germanic group. I mean, I looked at texts in either of the 4 languages, and they have similarities.
<sailor> I've got a problem that hopefully someone can help me with... My breezy system has seemingly randomly stopped booting--it comes up, goes through the motions, but before the nVidia screen flashes and it dumps me to the command prompt, it hangs, and the vid card/monitor turns off, leaving me no choice but a hard reset... Any idea how to figure out whats causing it and how to fix it?
<gatpandoa> i have libdvdcss enabled via synaptic
<Enchanter_tim> (well, last i tried, it broke my display)
<siggi> JDahl: im pretty new to kubuntu and now im messing with xgl setup and just dit apt-get dist-upgrade
<gatpandoa> still issue with dvd
<gnomefreak> Enchanter_tim: it wont work for alot of people
<sobersabre> I don't know how they sound like, but written form has some similarities.
<sobersabre> bye
<silvaran> sailor: Loose video card on the motherboard?
<justintime32> here's the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10237
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: try mplayer now
<ploom> no - estonian is ugri or finnish language group
<narg> cas: so are those the shortcuts in xgl to restart it?
<sailor> silvaran: no, it boots windows or a live cd just fine, so its not hardware
<hypnotic> cyphase: i am on the newest ubuntu
<cas> narg: dunno then, I know this is a xgl/compiz bug, so I think it's weird you have it with the normal X
<ploom> and latvian is romanian i guess - at least really different
<kridunink> Hello.
<arnoud> Hey
<Enchanter_tim> gnomefreak: the weird thing is, it sort of works. i get it working with kdm, then when i try to use a windomanager it either dies (goes back to kdm,no mouse and keyboard) or it fails to properly initialize a windowmanager
<cyphase> hypnotic, System -> Administration -> Disks
<narg> cas: hrm. I can't get Xgl to even start on mine, even though I have the most vanilla nvidia card out there :p Very odd.
<arnoud> Anyone known with SuSe Linux 10.0?
<kridunink> I am new to linux. Can any one help with a totem error?
<silvaran> justintime32: eth0 is your RealTek card, wlan0 is your wireless... do you get normal output with "iwconfig wlan0" ?
<craize> im back :(
<selinium> gnomefreak, I have look in the repos and cant find any vlc skins? Have you got any strange repos in your sources?
<gatpandoa> error opening/initializing selected video is what mplayer says
<gnomefreak> Enchanter_tim: that is highly unstable
<ssam> kridunink, whats the error
<ReWT_> anyone here ever use guild ftpd?
<lewix> kridunink, im new too and i have an errot with totem but I dont use that i use rythmic box instead
<JDahl> siggi, I dont think you will have changed the version of KDE just by doing an upgrade. Breezy should be kde3.4 and Dapper should be kde3.5
<richard_> hi there. i have a probelm with my wlan device. after updating to dapper drake i have no wlan0 device anymore
<sailor> anyone else have any ideas?
<alessandro_> anyone have a asus a2k notebook? query me...
<gnomefreak> selinium: ofcourse i do i wouldnt be me if i didnt :)
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: what does "hdparm -d /dev/dvd" tell you?
<richard_> i use ndiswrapper
<Enchanter_tim> gnomefreak: indeed :D im not complaining though. if i break it, i get to fix it again :D
<kridunink> ssa, Failed to play: Could not open resource for writing
<hypnotic> cyphase: it says inaccessible.. even when i click enable
<gnomefreak> but really selinium they should be in multiverse i would think
<cas> narg: try xgl-ubuntu for xgl related stuff, I do think you allready run xgl because of this bug but you have problems with compiz
<justintime32> wlan0     No such device
<selinium> gnomefreak, lol, that would explain it. I have multiverse....
<ssam> kridunink, what are you trying to play
<silvaran> richard_: Do you have a broadcom-based device? (ie: bcmwl5)?
<richard_> yes
<cas> narg: i ment #xgl-ubuntu
<lewix> ssam, are you saml ?
<justintime32> i can do the pastebin for the whole iwconfig output
<sureshot> Hello can anyone tell me if there is a linux or ubuntu equivlent to the microsoft phone manage for the ms 900 phone manager
<richard_> i have a linksys pci wireless card with the bcmwl5 driver
<ssam> lewix, no sorry
<JDahl> siggi, maybe that sounded a bit vague.. you will _not_ have changed the version of KDE just by playing around with upgrades etc - there's only one version in the repositories
<hypnotic> cyphase: do i need to add a access path?
<narg> cas: ...how would I be running xgl? the X symlink points to Xorg :p
<selinium> gnomefreak, I am pretty sure I have!.... [sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list]   :)
<kridunink> ssa, it is a mpg file. I got codecs and packages info from a forum.
<silvaran> justintime32: Sure, and also ifconfig -a would help
<gatpandoa> /dev/dvd using dma=1 (on)
<justintime32> ok
<gatpandoa> thats all
<cyphase> hypnotic, yes
<gnomefreak> selinium: it may only be in dapper also
<craize> anyone got a Radeon 9700 Pro to be hardware accelerated? I installed the driver, its used from xorg.conf too, but it still only gives me ~180FPS when running glxgears....
<ssam> kridunink, does any sound play from other applications?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: could be video card, or a lot of other stuff
<narg> cas: its #ubuntu-xgl btw ;)
<cas> narg: I only changed my /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<silvaran> richard_: Dapper comes with an experimental bcm43xx driver .. I haven't got it to work, neither has justintime32 :).  Shoot where's that wiki?  I know there's a page for switching back to ndiswrapper...
<hypnotic> cyphase: what should i put the access path at? desktop?
<gnomefreak> selinium: the name of package iirc is vlc-skins but dont hold me to that
<cas> narg: neh, #xgl-ubuntu has better support :P
<selinium> gnomefreak, cheers.
<kridunink> ssam, yes on boot up and sounds from using ubuntu
<richard_> silvaran: thanks, that was a usefull hint. I'll try to find it
<justintime32> apparently, the bcm43xx only works on some wmp54g cards
<narg> cas: woah, two channels. Odd :p
<gnomefreak> selinium: check on packages.ubuntu.com
<martyn_> can an1 point me in the right direction on how to install drivers for a nvida 7800gt grapics card
<cyphase> hypnotic, look in the wiki. wiki.ubuntu.com . i'm in the middle of a crisis right now :S
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell martyn_ about nvidia
<gatpandoa> hmmm
<ssam> kridunink, ok, what other programs do you have open? some programs are rude and block the sound from other
<justintime32> here's the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10238
<gnomefreak> martyn_: your pm has instructions
<sureshot> is there any such software to handle a phone and such for telephone connected to the serial port
<silvaran> richard_: Check out section "2.3.3" of  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28bcm43xx%29
<sailor>  I've got a problem that hopefully someone can help me with... My breezy system has seemingly randomly stopped booting--it comes up, goes through the motions, but before the nVidia screen flashes and it dumps me to the command prompt, it hangs, and the vid card/monitor turns off, leaving me no choice but a hard reset... Any idea how to figure out whats causing it and how to fix it?
<silvaran> This should really be in #ubuntu+1, but now we've got 3 broadcom people in here already :)
<Xanadu> craize: did you install the linux-restricted-modules packages?
<thomas`> how do you benchmark with glxgears?
<gnomefreak> !broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<thomas`> to see your fps? cuz id like to seemine
<gatpandoa> that brings me the the graphic card question i have 2 graphic card one is an nvidia which is an add on vga card
<richard_> silvaran: great!!
<kridunink> ssam, i just have the disks manager and file system and a couple of internet open. no other apps.
<gnomefreak> thomas`: glxgears -printfps and its not a benchmark
<thomas`> cool
<gatpandoa> how do i enable that and enabble ubuntu to see it as an add on vga
<weedar> silvaran, I use the bcmwl5a module in ndiswrapper too, do I count? :)
<craize> Xanadu: yes i believe so
<gnomefreak> gatpandoa: use the nvidia if i were you
<ssam> kridunink, do you have firefox on a page with flash? that might do it
<craize> for 386
<silvaran> weedar: Yup, so that's 4 :)
<Falstius> gatpandoa, you want two screens or?
<selinium> gnomefreak, only shows the ones I have in my repos...
<craize> last time i did it for 686, then it worked
<thomas`> i get 10,700fps
<gatpandoa> no one screen is fine
<craize> guess im gonna try that
<thomas`> in glx gears
<Xanadu> thomas`: yeah it's not authorative in any way but if you change something in the drivers and you run it again and you get more fps, it's a good sign
<thomas`> nice lol.
<silvaran> justintime32: That is some weird, wild funky stuff... you've got dmesg spouting out wlan0 but finally settling on eth0 after assigning eth0 away to your realtek card!!! (only I didn't believe you at first :)
<justintime32> i know
<MisterN> hi
<erUSUL> sailor, try looking at /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<craize> tell CraiZE about ati
<justintime32> i'm not a linux noob, an irc noob
<Enchanter_tim> thomas`: or minimize glxgears and get more fps ;)
<kridunink> ssam, i think not. there seems to be no flash up, just forums from ubuntu
<craize> hrmm
<craize> the bot isnt msging me .(
<Spec> justintime32: what's up?
<urmom> howdy would any of you know where to get a pcb for my westerndigital caviar 8oGB EIDE or if this would even be a plausable alternative to RMAing it?
<gatpandoa> but il have to enable nvidia as as on in cmos
<craize> !tell CraiZE about ATI
<justintime32> on breezy, without the bcm driver, it worked fine
<Spec> justintime32: you're trying to use bcm43xx?
<gatpandoa> question is i can do that but how will ubuntu know its an add on
<justintime32> nope, that didn't work
<silvaran> justintime32: If you get a chance, try sending your 2 pastebin links http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10237 and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10238 to #ubuntu+1 -- they may have more experience with it, since dapper made the executive decision to stick the bcm43xx into dapper.
<justintime32> i'm trying ndiswrapper
<Xanadu> craize: what does "uname -r" tell you?
<gatpandoa> and where and how do i eanble nvidia in ubuntu
<Spec> justintime32: what kernel are you running?
<silvaran> Spec: We've disabled it (seemingly) by blacklisting it.
<ssam> kridunink, ok, i recommend that you try a couple of other video players, totem is not that good yet
<urmom> need a wd PCB
<Spec> justintime32: lsmod |grep -i bcm please
<ssam> kridunink, xine and vlc are quite good
<justintime32> 2.6.15-18-386
<kridunink> ssam, ok cool thanks. alot i will try that.
<silvaran> Spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10237 and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10238 if I can rope you into this one :)
<justintime32> Spec: it returns nothing
<ssam> kridunink, are you ok at installing stuff?
<Spec> excellent
<Spec> did it load when you booted?
<Spec> or have you since rebooted since blacklisting?
<gouchi> Hi
<Spec> if it loaded when you booted, be sure to rmmod ndiswrapper;modprobe ndiswrapper
<justintime32> nope
<urmom> help with finding a new PCB for my harddrive any one?
<justintime32> i blacklisted it
<Spec> then rebooted?
<weedar> silvaran, sorry for butting in the conversation =) but does this mean that when dapper is released we will have an alternative to ndiswrapper?
<kridunink> ssam, it takes me a little while to figure it out. only had linux for three days. i have to use a terminal and type in the code right?
<Spec> yes
<silvaran> justintime32: Is it still working okay, even with the erroneous device assignments?
<justintime32> yeah
<Spec> weedar: i don't use ndiswrapper
<sailor> anyone?
<Spec> weedar: i have a bcm4306
<gatpandoa> any help with nvidia?
<ssam> kridunink, you can use system -> administation -> synaptic package manger
<silvaran> weedar: For only 1-2 specific wireless cards, and the driver is currently experimental.  And you still need to manually extract the proprietary firmware from the windows .sys drivers.
<Xanadu> sailor whats the question?
<Spec> silvaran: no you don't
<Spec> silvaran: there are unofficial debs available
<justintime32> the internet is working
<Spec> justintime32: hmm?
<justintime32> however, i still have to manually start it each time
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: you can download basic nvidia drivers through synaptic
<weedar> Spec, ah. I'm using a belkin card, but it uses the same chip it would seem
<kridunink> ssam, oh yeah that too. thanks. and i have to make the new one the primary player right
<gouchi> Hi
<justintime32> and i can't access my own computer
<silvaran> Spec: Ahhh... still.
<Spec> justintime32: manually start what?
<justintime32> for example, i have an apache server running
<justintime32> and i can't access it from localhost
<ssam> kridunink, if you right click on a file you can choose play with -> xine
<sailor>  I've got a problem that hopefully someone can help me with... My breezy system has seemingly randomly stopped booting--it comes up, goes through the motions, but before the nVidia screen flashes and it dumps me to the command prompt, it hangs, and the vid card/monitor turns off, leaving me no choice but a hard reset... Any idea how to figure out whats causing it and how to fix it?
<justintime32> Spec: the wireless card
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: or get the linux drivers from nvidia.com which I always find a little tricky to install
<Spec> is apache bound to a specific ip?
<gouchi> which new tool allow to manage right user ? I don't remember
<justintime32> nope
<Spec> justintime32: okay, so, you can get the wireless card to work with ndiswrapper?
<justintime32> however, i forwarded port 8080 to my pc (the port apache runs on)
<gouchi> there is Sabayon and ? something like Persoluss
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: do you want two screens running off the two cards?
<ssam> kridunink, or from right click -> properties you can choose the default app for that file type
<Falstius> sailor, you should try booting into single user mode ...
<gouchi> something like that
<siggi> JDahl: im using this tutorial http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<Spec> justintime32: what do you need to do to get it to work after it boots?
<justintime32> i can get at it using my wan IP from here and other computers
<gouchi> any idea ?
<sailor> Falstius, how do I do that?
<justintime32> after it boots, i need to open the network manager and activate it
<urmom> ok then does any one have any good ubuntu compatible RTS games like command and conquer look alikes?
<kridunink> ssam, thanks for the tip. you have been lots of help. do you know any way to play games designed for windows?
<justintime32> for some reason, ifup won't work
<Spec> justintime32: wanna take this to PM?
<Spec> so you can paste me some info
<justintime32> sure
<justintime32> ok
<silvaran> Spec: Thanks ;) I tried.
<Falstius> sailor, when the system is booting hit "esc" to enter the grub menu, hit "e" to edit the entry and and "single" to the end of the kernel line.  Hit enter and "b" for boot.
<justintime32> thanks
<ssam> kridunink, i haven't done it myself, but you might want to look up wine
<JDahl> siggi, I didn't catch what your problem was... did you dist-upgrade and things stopped working?
<sailor> Falstius, lemme give that a try...
<kridunink> ssam, i did find that was just not sure how it would work, thanks
<Xanadu> urmom: Wesnoth is a very addictive turn-based strat game
<WhyvasLT> is gmail down for anyone else?
<gatpandoa> no xanadu justone monitor here
<weedar> The day linux can support "any" wireless card perfectly I'll have nothing to complain over
<ssam> kridunink, there should be a howto somewhere, maybe someone else can help
<ssam> kridunink, there a quite few good linux games
<Falstius> sailor, there will be some notes at the bottom of the screen to remind you
<Moe|Joe> hey people
<WhyvasLT> weedar, go back to windows and shut up then....
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: okay let me get this straight: you got two cards and one is nvidia and one is just an arb card right?
<martyn_> yeah gmail is down
<silvaran> weedar: The day linux can support "any" wireless card perfectly Linus' grandchildren will have written their own operating system.
<gatpandoa> yes
<Moe|Joe> i need a ndiswrapper expert :P
<urmom> xandu anyothers you know of?
<gatpandoa> using onboard card right now
<siggi> JDahl: no I havo no problem other than i wanted know where i cound see the version i was using: cat /etc/issue
<kridunink> ssam, yes thanks alot, i will have to look into the linux games. i just love baldur's gate though
<siggi> :)
<weedar> WhyvasLT, thanks for that insightful comment I'm glad I wasted bandwidth getting it to display on my monitor
<Spec> weedar: my wireless card is working right now
<Spec> weedar: but you mean any as in all?
<Xanadu> urmom: check out Ur Quan Masters (uqm in the repos) - a re-release of Star Control II
<martyn_> buy a wirless bridge
<gatpandoa> installed nvidia for gaming
<Xanadu> urmom: v cool
<Moe|Joe> anyone here using ndiswrapper? i got a problem :s
<ssam> kridunink, glad to help, freeciv and wesnorth a good if you like turnbased stratergy
<silvaran> Moe|Joe: Dapper?
<urmom> ty xandu are these in the apget program?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: and you're not getting anything thru the nvidia card but you are through the vga?
<weedar> Spec, well not necessarily "all" cards available on the market. But it seems to me that many of the cards available in the norwegian market needs some fiddling around to work
<kbrooks> any cool games in the ubuntu repos?
<Xanadu> urmom: yeah (might be universe or multiverse - not sure)
<Moe|Joe> ubuntu says my card is installed but...the lights on the wifi card are not showing
<tristanmike> kbrooks, define "cool"
<kridunink> ssam, thanks for the tip
<Falstius> kbrooks, nethack and Maelstorm :)
<Moe|Joe> silvaran: nope breezy
<gatpandoa> yes
<weedar> Spec, and since we all want Linux used by most people (right?) they should work prettymuch out of the box like regular ethernet cards :)
<urmom> ty much xandu
<gatpandoa> that is true z=xanadu
<sailor> Falstius, that worked... so now how do I figure out why and how to fix it so I can boot normally?
<Spec> yes, the problem is
<Spec> proprietary firmware
<Spec> and the fact that they don't release any information to us
<kbrooks> tristanmike, why is "cool" soooo subjective
<silvaran> Moe|Joe: Nasty... I don't have any wireless experience other than ndiswrapper on dapper with a broadcom card :(
<Moe|Joe> hmm
<tristanmike> kbrooks, cause I don't think nethack, for instance, is "cool"
<Moe|Joe> im using that ndisgtk
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: okay each card should have its own PCI address
<kbrooks> Falstius, what is maelstorm?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa hang on have to check this out myself ;)
<gatpandoa> okie
<gatpandoa> :)
<Falstius> sailor, the first then you should do it turn off gdm ... chmod a-x /etc/init.d/gdm
<kbrooks> tristanmike, cool: not textbased, easy to play
<tristanmike> kbrooks, supertux
<Falstius> sailor, that will keep it from booting into the graphical environment for now (until you can fix it)
<weedar> Spec, sure I know the reason. But I doubt joe-anybody cares - Most people just want things to work :/
<hypnotic> i now have access to my HD but when i made a shortcut it said this user does not have permission to view it.. can someone help me
<kbrooks> tristanmike, i have already played that.
<sailor> Falstius, OK, i'll try that... any ideas on how I'd try to figure out whats making it do this though?
<JDahl> siggi, I normally use aptitude to browse package information... you can also do that from the command line 'dpkg --help'. For example, dpkg -s kubuntu-desktop spits out a lot of info
<silvaran> hypnotic: ntfs?
<ssam> kbrooks, wesnorth
<kbrooks> Falstius, what is maelstorm?
<tristanmike> kbrooks, then you played frozenbubble then too ?
<hypnotic> yes silvaran
<kbrooks> tristanmike, yes
<tristanmike> kbrooks, maelstrom An arcade-style game resembling Asteroids.
<weedar> Moe|Joe, some cards don't light up until you connect to a wireless network. Have you tried?
<Spec> weedar: Yes, but Ubuntu doesn't like having proprietary stuff in it (obviously), so...we're at a stand still :p
<kbrooks> ssam: and what is wesnorth? :)
<Falstius> sailor, use "startx" to start xwindows from the command line.  It may still fail but should give you some error info to go by.  Did you recently update your video drivers?
<Spec> weedar: justintime quit, he never responded to my pms? :p
<Xanadu> okay gatpandoa you should have a section under xorg.conf called "Device" which should have a "BusID" thingy in it
<tristanmike> kbrooks, what about Wesnoth ?
<kbrooks> spec: um.
<ssam> kbrooks, wesnoth (sorry typo before) is a turn based stratergy
<kbrooks> spec: first things first
<Falstius> kbrooks: asteroids clone.
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: that BusID points to the PCI slot that the card it's accessing is in
<Spec> kbrooks: yes?
<urmom> how large is freeciv?
<sailor> Falstius, no, I haven't changed them since I installed them with Automatix
<ssam> kbrooks, mission based, lots of campaigns
<Falstius> sailor, I don't know what automatix is ...
<kbrooks> spec: ubuntu doesnt block you from installing proprietary stuff
* Falstius does not like the ubuntu runlevels
<urmom> and where do i get wesnoth?
<gatpandoa> how do i access xorg.conf via term?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: so to get the right card working, change the BusID to the correct one (figuring that out is another story - will have to do some digging). Suggest you just leave the driver as "vga" untill it's working
<Spec> kbrooks: no, but it's not in MAIN
<tristanmike> kbrooks, how about Stratagus
<silvaran> hypnotic: I never really read that wiki... essentially all I do is edit /etc/fstab, and for my ntfs line, I make sure "options" has "ro,umask=0222" ... then umount /media/hda1 and mount /media/hda1 or wherever your mountpoint is.
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spec> kbrooks: and therefore will not Just Work (tm)
<ssam> urmom, you can install it with synaptic package manager
<Kyral> gatpandoa, sudo <insert favorite editor here> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sailor> Falstius, it's just an auto install script for lots of commonly used packages--it installed the nvidia driver for me
<kbrooks> spec: second, the ubuntu community will never charge a fee to people who wish to install these proprietary programs
<urmom> tyssam
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: it's the main file containing all the devices for X so it's pretty useful
<hypnotic> thank you bud
<gouchi> pessulus ;-)
<kbrooks> spec, and finally: it doesnt object to the use of them, either.
<Ohm> How I install the JAVA SCRIPT?
<Kyral> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<weedar> Java is not javascript
<silvaran> I hope he didn't mean JavaScript.
<Falstius> sailor, and it worked after that?  You might poke around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if there's something glaringly wrong.  But seeing stuff like that takes some experience.
<Kyral> Actually do you know what I found is the best popup blocker?
<Spec> kbrooks: that has nothing to do with what i said?
<weedar> Kyral, lynx? ;)
<paxmaster> I am removable dvd drive
<Spec> Ubuntu will not put proprietary stuff into it's distrobution.
<urmom> where do i find synaptic in add programs? ssasm
<bddebian> Kyral: NOt using dar intarweb?
<OmegaAlpha> anybody use 3ddesktop in here?
<Falstius> sailor, you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gatpandoa> how do i use that paste site to paste u what xorg says
<sailor> Falstius, yeah, it worked just fine after that, and then this randomly started happening some weeks later... And I'm not sure I have enough experience to really notice anything wrong with the xorg conf
<silvaran> paxmaster: I'm an internal hard drive, nice to meet you.
<Spec> end of story, next fact -> lots of wireless cards won't work without proprietary stuff
<ssam> urmom, system -> admin
<Kyral> bddebian, nope, not installing Java :P
<Kyral> nor Flash :P
<paxmaster> now when I try put it back it no detectonf
<marcy> hi
<paxmaster> same
<marcy> how can i take off the kubuntu splash from grub
<Falstius> sailor, its also possible that you have some hardware that is failing ...
<marcy> ?
<Kyral> when you consider that most popups use Java and Flash to work... :P
<gatpandoa> xanadu? how do i pate you what my xorg.conf says
<paxmaster> I am have a removable dvd drive
<silvaran> gatpandoa: Did you get ubotu's message about pastepin?
<paxmaster> now when I try put it back it no detecting
<silvaran> s/pastepin/pastebin/
<gatpandoa> yes one sec
<sailor> Falstius, the machine boots fine to windows or a live cd, so I don't think it's hardware
<gatpandoa> asting to u
<kbrooks> i'm a USB hard drive, nice to meet you. now use me, someone.
<paxmaster> what wrong
<gatpandoa> pasting to u
<weedar> Spec, if you know - does the centrino wlan cards work "out of the box" now?
<silvaran> kbrooks: You're a serial device!
<Spec> nope, I do not know
<marcy> i wanna put the ubuntu splash when the computer starts instead of kubuntu
<Spec> broadcom doesn't work out of the box :-/
<Spec> in fact, broadcom is broken out of the box due to lack of firmware
<silvaran> kbrooks: I guess it's not as funny in chat as it was in my head.
<_jason> ubotu: tell marcy about usplashchange
<Spec> silvaran: :p
<OmegaAlpha> no 3ddesktop users in here?
<marcy> thanks
<kbrooks> silvaran, i was merely being creative
<Falstius> sailor, probably not then.  Well, first try startx and look in .xsession-errors to see what it says.
<MdSalih> hello all
<OmegaAlpha> ok how about does anyone know how to remove a package that isnt fully installed from fully installing?
<weedar> Serial devices are never funny. Unterminated external SCSI-devices though..
<MdSalih> How do i start Gnome in ubuntu ?
<silvaran> kbrooks: Nah it was my lame answer to your comment.
<Xanadu> gatpandoa what's the pastebin link?
<Moe|Joe> MdSalih: startx
<psycho_oreos> !tell Xanadu about pastebin
<kbrooks> silvaran, ya ya right...........
<ReWT_> anyone here ever use guild ftpd?
<silvaran> psycho_oreos: He needs the link to something somebody else pasted.
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, synaptic package manager should list it as a broken package
<silvaran> Maybe ubotu should remind people to resubmit their pasted text link to the channel :)
<ramza3> anybody use gnuserv with emacs
<cerebrix> could someone message me for a quick chat?  new to linux and everything worked great except automatix didnt add my native flat panel resolution for some reaon and i dont know how to add that resolution.  thanks =)
<kbrooks> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<MdSalih> Moe|Joe - startx doesn't seem to do anything.. my screen goes blank :(
<shiv> What does this command mean? sudo rm -f /usr/share/applications/nvu.desktop
<ReWT_> my sound isnt working?
<psycho_oreos> silvaran: ahh ok my bad
<Moe|Joe> hmmm
<Moe|Joe> wird
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, its not a broken package
<silvaran> Mmm... webboard, gotta try that.
<Moe|Joe> *weird
<gazanfer> hello
<PaoloC> hi all, can anybosy help me in adding again winXP to my grub boot?
<kbrooks> ubotu, pastebin =~ s/Install (.*?)//
<ubotu> that doesn't contain 'Install (.*?)', kbrooks
<PaoloC> i lost it upgrading to drapper...
<gatpandoa> how do i find out pastebin link
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: that's a screenshot and the stuff I need to see is further down
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, i think it counts things that did not cleanly install
<gatpandoa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<silvaran> kbrooks: Is that how you "program" the guy?
<sailor> Falstius, how would I make the machine start booting x again automatically? chmod a+x?
<kbrooks> ubotu, pastebin =~ s/Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)//
<ubotu> OK, kbrooks
<gazanfer> i have a problem: my ubuntu system can not see one of two exact windows xp computers.
<gatpandoa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10239
<Seveas> kbrooks, ?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa look for "section Device"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kbrooks!*@*]  by Seveas
<PaoloC> please, can anybody contact me privatly?
<Seveas> don't mess with perfectly fine factoids
<Ohm> How can I install JAVA RUNTIME ENVIRONMENT?
<Ohm> ???
<Falstius> sailor, yep
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org -
<MdSalih> !startx
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MdSalih
<urmom> is 100kB/s any good for a cheap dsl connection?
<silvaran> Seveas: Why did he do that?
<Falstius> but since in testing you might reboot or crash the system, its best to leave that off for now.
<Xanadu> gatpandoa or just dump the whole file in pastebin
<Seveas> !no pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar 
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<sailor> Falstius, OK, i'm going to reboot now
<Falstius> sailor, to make it book into graphics, chmod a+x /etc/init.d/gdm
* PaoloC is looking for help with grub
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, well the reason its not fully installed is that it try to connects to a mysql server which i dont think i have installed and gets an error. but then stops right there and everytime i try to install anything it keeps trying to connecting to the server and gets the error again
<ssam> urmom, bits or bytes?
<LRF> This is my first use of X-chat so pardon stupid question.  I am trying to use Totem to play a .wmv file and get this message:  The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.  I am a brand new linux user so any help would be appreciated.  I tried searching for help, but could not find anything.  Also, sorry if I'm not posting in c
<LRF> orrect "channel".
<sailor> Falstius, should I boot into single again?
<Falstius> sailor, did xwindows work?
<eobanb> can anyone recommend a small lightweight acpi battery monitor, preferably one that integrates with fluxbox
<gatpandoa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10240
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, how did you try to install it?
<sailor> Falstius, it did in single, rebooting now to check xsession-errors
<urmom> bytes
<cerebrix> could someone message me for a quick chat?  new to linux and everything worked great except automatix didnt add my native flat panel resolution for some reaon and i dont know how to add that resolution.  thanks =)
<silvaran> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, terminal
<silvaran> cerebrix: There you go :)O
<IceTox> Hey.. I wanna try this new graphical environment (other than KDE and Gnome). I just noticed there are no /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions. It it replaced somewhere?
<Falstius> sailor, just type "init 2"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kbrooks!*@*]  by Seveas
<martyn_> whats the comand from the comand line not termianl to start gnome aganin
<gatpandoa> xanadu its
<gatpandoa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10240
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, with apt-get?
<Falstius> that will go into multiuser mode without rebooting.
<kbrooks> thanks Sevites :P
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: that BusID "PCI:0:1:0" is pointing to your vga card
<gatpandoa> yup
<silvaran> kbrooks: Why remove the webboard reference?
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, nevermind i just found it in synaptic.. it said it was installed but it isnt so now im doing a complete removal
<sailor> Falstius, OK, one sec...
<kbrooks> silvaran, never mind. its over.
<Xanadu> anyone know off the top of their heads how to get the PCI address of an AGP card? (save some google time for me)
<silvaran> OK
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, ok, thats the easiest way to deal with it
<p01n7> howdy OmegaAlpha
<zezu> Is there a backup copy of my hosts file that ubuntu would have created ?
<_jason> martyn_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Falstius> Xanadu, lspic?
<Falstius> er lspci
<zezu> I seem to be ok without it but gnome complains
<silvaran> Xanadu: lspci can give it to you
<zezu> or how can i add my current host to it so it will stop ?
<ssam> lrf, did you get a reply yet?
<PaoloC> is there a tool for automatically detect the menu.lst setting for booting winxp?
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, hey man whats burning?
<Xanadu> kewl ta
<gazanfer> Falstius, can you help me with a network issue?
<_jason> martyn_: or I suppose it would just be 'start' instead of 'restart' if it isn't running
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, sadly nothing
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, thanks for your time though.. i wonder if that poker3d game is good graphics like the holdem online games
<martyn_> k
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, heh not over here
<LRF> ssam, not yet
<zezu> hm
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: lspci | grep -i nvidia | more
<zezu> it wont let me do sudo -i either
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<zezu> gethostbyname() doesn't work for my host
<ssam> LRF, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats let us know if you dont understand anything
<zezu> lessee what google says about the format of hosts file i guess
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, busy as ever trying to get this harddrive fix... i took a lil break though and now screwing around with VNC but cant get that to work right either
<martyn_> i am install Nvida 7800 driver on the command line i have put the file in my home folder which is called martyn how do i direct the command line to this folder
<kbrooks> ROFL Seveas
<anna> hi guys, can somebody help me? i cant play mkv files..
<kbrooks> Seveas: you kicked yourself out of here
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: then pastebin it (mark with mouse and ctrl-shift-c to copy from the console)
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, leave me the hell out of it :P
<Ohm> How can I install JAVA RUNTIME ENVIRONMENT???
<zezu> err i can't do sudo to write to the /etc/hosts
<zezu> any ideas ?
<sailor> Falstius, when I try to load .xsession-errors, it says gedit was not able to detect the character encoding
<Seveas> !tell Ohm about java
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, lol no i will leave you in!
<sailor> Falstius, nano will read it
<EvilDin> why my ubuntu have avalable only resolution 640x480
<urmom> how does one install wes
<ssam> Ohm, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zezu> and i can't modify it to be writeable
<silvaran> PaoloC: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10242
<zezu> anyone?
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, ever use 3ddesktop?
<sailor> Falstius, what are you looking for in this file?
<martyn_> i am install Nvida 7800 driver on the command line i have put the file in my home folder which is called martyn how do i direct the command line ( not the gfx terminal)  to this folder
<p01n7> yes
<Xanadu> zezu: who's the owner of the file?
<Falstius> sailor, you are able to boot into xwindows to run gedit?
<ssam> urmom, synaptic package manager
<zezu> Xanadu, probably root
<zezu> lemme check
<Xanadu> zezu: then should work fine
<anna> does anyone know how to play matroska files?
<sailor> Falstius, in single user mode, yes
<gatpandoa> wish me luck ,otherwise its back to reinstalling ubuntu
<urmom> game have any 3d graphics support?
<cas> zenrox: did you tried `sudo gedit /etc/hosts` ?
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, i installed it thru terminal. and i typed in '3ddesktop' and nothing happened
<zezu> err
<Falstius> sailor, then xsession-errors isn't likely to tell you very much ...
<p01n7> lol, it's running
<cas> zenrox: sorry ment zezu
<zezu> the problem is that sudo isn't working
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, apt-get install packagename
<zezu> b/c the hosts file can't find my hostname
<sailor> Falstius, I can't check it when I have the problem since I can't get signal from the vid card...
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, sudo apt-get install packagename
<zezu> or else i'd just readd it
<gatpandoa> Xanadu nvidia driver installation says installer must be run as root
<LRF> ssam, thanks, I'll have a look at the wiki.  However, Totem will not start up from the application menu even before i specify what type of file to open. ????
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, yes i know
<gatpandoa> i thought user is root in ubuntu
<Xanadu> zezu sudo isn't dependent on host file
<martyn_> can any help or not
<martyn_> can any help or not
<martyn_> i am install Nvida 7800 driver on the command line i have put the file in my home folder which is called martyn how do i direct the command line ( not the gfx terminal)  to this folder
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, i know how to install stuff :)
<Falstius> sailor, you can quit xwindows and start gdm manually.
<cas> zezu: boot into save mode and add it then
<Xanadu> gatpandoa you already on to that?
<obli> how do I get a higher screen res than 1024x768? I'm pretty sure I picked 1280x1024 when installing...
<zezu> zezu@faerun:~$ sudo vi /etc/hosts
<zezu> sudo: unable to lookup faerun via gethostbyname()
<sailor> Falstius, trying to boot as normal without auto gdm right now
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: run it as sudo nvidia-blahblah
<silvaran> martyn_: You should probably use the prepackaged nvidia driver.
<_jason> ubotu: tell obli about fixres
<gatpandoa> yes why is it saying must be installed as root
<zezu> save mode ?
<zezu> perhaps i can just switch to RL1 ?
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, run 3ddesk in a terminal
<obli> yay
<gatpandoa> how do i change to root
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, you can do man 3desktop to find out about it
<cas> zezu: yes it should be in your grub menu by default
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: it's been a looong time since I installed nvidia stuff
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, i installed 3ddesktop thru terminal..no errors... so then i went to run it.. which i assume by typing '3ddesktop' in ther terminal and nothing happened.. same thing with my glunarclock program
<p01n7> after first run.. '3ddesk' again with launch the switcher
<_jason> obli: do that if you don't have choices in system > preferences > screen resolution
<martyn_> silvram: i am trying ti get them installed to lower the gou fan speed as its very loud plus for playing games
<ramza3> what is a good ftp client for ubuntu
<zezu> so if my hostname is faerun, should i just add : 127.0.0.1 faerun localhost ?
<obli> ok
<Falstius> sailor, okay.  You can also try starting gdm from the command line (chmod a+x /etc/init.d/gdm; /etc/init.d/gdm start)
<ramza3> besides ftp
<Xanadu> getpandoa: run it from the command line with "sudo nvidia-blahblah" (whatever it's called)
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, awesome that worked!
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, for glunarclock you need to right click on the panal and choose add, then find it in the list
<obli> Do i need to download the catalyst drivers from ATI ?
<silvaran> martyn_: nvidia-settings?
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, did you get that?
<Xanadu> zezu: try nano or pico
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, ok
<selinium> is there a commnd line ftp command as standard?
<sailor> Falstius, OK
<zezu> I'm still not going to have permissions to write
<zezu> but i'll try
<gatpandoa> no luck eh
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha,i have it bined to short-cut-keys
<silvaran> selinium: lftp should be there on fresh install ... otherwise apt-get it.
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, yeah its pretty cool.  not necessary but neat, def can impress my buddies with this since they know nothign about ocmputers
<selinium> silvaran, cheers
<p01n7> binded *
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, you should see xgl
<cas> zezu: reboot and select the select the (recovery mode)
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, yeah ill have to keep typing it in terminal if i dont bind a key to it right?
<martyn_> silvram: all am trying to do is to know how to get to my home dir. form the command line . i can install ok from there just dont know how to direct it there i.e is i " cd home/martyn/
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: I suggest yo u start with the Ubuntu nvidia drivers, get that working first then brave the install from nvidia.com
<zezu> ok i'll try thanks
<silvaran> martyn_: "cd" by itself will take you home.
<zezu> but is that line ok ?
<cas> zezu: then add it with pico/vim/nano or whatever
<silvaran> martyn_: Then "pwd" to show where you are (Print Working Directory)
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, yes
<IceTox> Is it possible to run XPDE at Ubuntu? Anyone tried that before?
<sailor> Falstius, it seems that when I boot in multi-user (as normal) but startx manually, it works
<zezu> 127.0.0.1 faerun faerun   or  127.0.0.1 faerun localhost ?
<cas> 127.0.0.1 localhost faerun
<zezu> ok
<zezu> thx, brb
<Falstius> sailor, that's good to know.  Have you tried starting gdm manually?
<sailor> Falstius, I'm gonna reboot again with it automatically starting gdm
<martyn_> silvram: i have place them in my folder called home folder called martyn so waould that be cd /home/martyn
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: the packages you want are linux-restricted-modules, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-settings
<Falstius> sailor, I would try starting gdm manually first
<sailor> Falstius, I booted it with the chmod a-x /etc/init.d/gdm and then ran startx from the terminal when it booted
<sailor> Falstius, was that what you meant?
<silvaran> martyn_: If you downloaded it directly from nvidia's site, "find ~/ -iname '*nvidia*'" will find the actual path to the .bin
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, guess im gonna have to read wiki on binding keys... i forgot how to do it.. i learned how to make it so all iha ve to type is acs instaed of "apt-cache search" :)
<Falstius> sailor, gdm is the graphical login package.  If you start it with /etc/init.d/gdm start it should come up just as if you booted with it on.
<suryam> breezy 'server' install has so many things broken... i guess all the focus is given to making 'desktop' install very nice :*-(
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: then you want to change "Driver" under that Section "Device" section to "nv" and change BusID to point at your nvidia card
* suryam cries
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, what is xgl?
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, you should see xgl
<sailor> Falstius, OK
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, it's a gnome setting.. i used KDE
<ramza3> anything like winscp for unbuntu?
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, its the best desktop bling ever
<silvaran> suryam: I've never had any problems... I usually just do a server install and can later do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<p01n7> It would be just as good to add an icon to the panel or desktop
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, its not to easy to install yet, but its very good
<silvaran> ubotu: tell OmegaAlpha about xgl and how awesome it is.
<silvaran> Awww...
<silvaran> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<suryam> silvaran: are you able to switch between virtual terminals with ctr-alt-F1..6 ?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: and if you get into trouble and X won't start, edit xorg.conf from the command line (sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and change "nv" to "vga"
<ssam> silvaran, thanks
<paxmaster> I have a removable dvd drive (laptop), now i try put it back it's not detecting it,
<dos000_> howdy
<silvaran> suryam: Yup ...
<paxmaster> how should I detect it
<silvaran> suryam: Although when you're in the console it's usually just Alt+F?
<dos000_> i just installed matchbox .. how do i switch my windowmanager to it ?
<suryam> silvaran: i guess ubuntu-desktop package has all the magic then. i'll install it
<suryam> silvaran: correct
<b33r> how can I make unbuntu see my fat32 partition?
<ssam> paxmaster, i think there is some info in man hdparm
<SGershon> Hi All!
<silvaran> suryam: It'll pull down a LOT of stuff as well, pretty much the whole default install, which kind of defeats the purpose of doing 'server' in the first place (I used it to update dapper before I had a dapper flight cd)
<ssam> dos000_, log out and it shoulf be in the session menu
<p01n7> mount -t vfat /dev/devicname /dir/to/.place/you/want/to/mount/it/to
<OmegaAlpha> coolness i got some reading to do.. what else is new
<p01n7> :P
<dos000_> ssam, i dont see it in the session menu
<SGershon> "Unable to get exclusive lock", but it seems to be no "locking" application open... How can I detect the "blocking" application?
<sailor> Falstius, when I run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, it tells me command not found
<suryam> silvaran: yeah... but i can't get a working system (can't switch between VTs!!) without that bloat i guess
<thesilentkiller> i am looking for a good calendar server that i can run on ubuntu.....it shud run on some standard (like ical) so that outlook users can use the server too.....any suggestions?
<ssam> dos000_, hmm, could be a bit trickier, have you tried searching th wiki and forum?
<gatpandoa> i found nvidia in synaptic via search now what
<silvaran> SGershon: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<silvaran> suryam: That's weird... the vts should be taken care of by init, I can't see ubuntu-desktop making any difference.
<kvarntun> anyone who can answer some questions about webcam problems?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: scoll up ;)
<silvaran> gatpandoa: Are you following the nvidia wiki?
<gatpandoa> no
<dos000_> ssam, i tried all over .. no one seems to document it . i even tried update-alternatives --config x-windowmanager
<gatpandoa> wheres the nvidia wiki
<silvaran> ubotu: tell gatpandoa about nvidia
<Falstius> sailor, did you "chmod +x gdm" first?
<thegladiator> so guys
<Xanadu> so thegladiator
<thegladiator> yes
<ohgone> bbl
<kvarntun> anyone who can answer some questions about webcam problems?
<paxmaster> there is no device node in /dev/
<oklinux> did any one try wine in ubuntu ?
<thegladiator> yeah
<thegladiator> i have wine installed
<sailor> Falstius, that was it... and it boots just fine
<LinuxJones> So we will see Gnome 2.14 in Dapper tomorrow ?
<Xanadu> oklinux: yeah running Photoshop just fine
<selinium> silvaran, Cheers for the pointer. Have you used lftp? It has one of the biggest man pages I have seen in a while!
<suryam> silvaran: hmm.. let me clarify: i do a server install, then i install xserver-xorg and xterm, then i run 'xinit `which xterm`'... at this point i cannot switch to the other VTs!
<andrewPCT> i was upgraded to gnome 2.14 today
<oklinux> so did it work ok really Xanadu
<Xanadu> yeah works fine
<sailor> Falstius, OK, now, I think I'll re-enable gdm on boot and try that... dunno whats going on
<oklinux> what about IE
<dos000_> ssam, any ideas ?
<Xanadu> some stuff better than others
<silvaran> suryam: Ohhh, mixing X into the bunch... never tried that... I went straight to dapper's ubuntu-desktop.
<Falstius> sailor, go for it
<thesilentkiller> can anyone suggest a good calendar server? typical clients in use are mozilla thunderbird and ms outlook
<Xanadu> oklinux I even got google earth kinda working
<thegladiator> Xanadu, why not gimp ?
<LinuxJones> andrewPCT: but it's not released till tomorrow
<suryam> silvaran: yeah... it looks like ubuntu-desktop has some xorg magic inside it
<andrewPCT> ok
<jwilliams> Hi all.  Has anyone tried to smoketest GNOME 2.14 on Breezy?  I get lots of "internal compiler error"s when compiling!
<silvaran> selinium: I know a bit about lftp... it has tab and command completion, the only thing that pisses me off is the delayed connect (it doesn't actually connect until you type a command like ls and stuff).
<Xanadu> thegladiator: I usually use gimp but photoshop good for some stuff, like animating gifs
<thegladiator> isnt it as good as photoshpop ? ofcourse adbobe is a good company
<thegladiator> ah
<silvaran> suryam: It might have all the hardware detection utils necessary for automatic X setup as well.
<selinium> silvaran, I just want to copy a file from one server to another....
<EdLin> thesilentkiller, Ximian Connector (now from Novell) or some-such is one.
<Xanadu> thegladiator: freedom to choose is what they mean by "linux is free" - perfect cause now I can choose the best tool for the job every time ;)
<ohgone> selinium: scp it
<ssam> dos000_, i am having a look
<zF> Anyone have an Azureus 2.4.0.0 deb?
<zF> Or should I just install the old version :[
<thegladiator> :-)
<silvaran> selinium: lftp will do it.  lftp user:password@hostname
<suryam> silvaran: hmm.. i haven't had any hardware problems. i can run X just fine... only switching VTs doesn't work
<dos000_> ssam, i am on breezy btw
<sailor> Falstius, OK, it worked just fine
<wastrel> ok i'm annoyed.  why is my wireless connection associtating with a random neighbor's AP, rather than mine (which is configured in /etc/network/interfaces)
<selinium> ohgone, I only have ftp access to one server
<silvaran> selinium: Then "put /path/to/local/file" or "get /path/to/remote/file"
<ohgone> selinium: oh, well then
<silvaran> suryam: Yah that's really weird...
<sailor> Falstius, I have no idea why... but it concerns me that it's going to start doing it again
<selinium> silvaran, cool!
<silvaran> selinium: Of course, remote machine must have an FTP server running :)
<thesilentkiller> EdLin: hmm ok.....thanks..i will have a look at it
<cas> zF: you can also download azureus and run it in your home instead of installing it
* suryam prepares to die eats the bloat
<zF> cas, I have the 2.4.0.0 tar.bz2, how do I run it?
<selinium> silvaran, CHeers, It is my remote FTP backup server. I only have ftp access so it had better be working! :)
<silvaran> Heh yah..
<LogicalDash> Hi everyone, I've set up my Ubuntu to use my wireless network, but it takes a really long time at startup when it tries to establish network connections. I don't think I really need that step since all it does is synchronize the clock, is there any way to turn it off?
<cas> zF: extract it and just execute the azurues
<zF> execute the .jar?
<cas> zF: but be sure you have java installed, the sun version
<suryam> silvaran: argh... there has to be a better way... all this bloat is hurting me: gnome, evolution, metacity... *cringes*
<zF> syntax is jar Azureus.jar?
<ssam> dos000_, ok i think i have an answer
* b33r can cashout fresh MC cvvz msg me for detailz (at least 10 cardz)
<suryam> zF: java -jar the-jar-file
<Falstius> sailor ... maybe.  Atleast now you have an idea on how to start fixing it if it comes back.
<silvaran> suryam: After you're done, if you're picky, you can always remove ubuntu-desktop, then manually go through and remove the packages you don't want.  Synaptic does a nice job of warning you about other packages that might get hit in the anti-bloat crossfire :)
<cas> zF: no, just `azureus` will do
<ssam> dos000_, are you happy editing text files
<servjew> hello. i have ubuntu installed on my PC and i have a video capture card. an ATI MSI theater 550 pro. its not being detected
<dos000_> ssam, sure
<ssam> dos000_, ok there is a folder /usr/share/xsessions
<suryam> silvaran: true. thx for listening to my troubles :-)
<Vann> Whenever i boot under ubuntu, I have no internet connection and it is "Unreachable" when I try to ping the router.  Any ideas how I fix that, it just started for no reason.
<silvaran> suryam: Heh, not a problem... it's helpful to me, I'm interested in running ubunto on a server machine without a lot of heft in it... not being able to switch VTs would be nasty.
<sailor> Falstius, yeah... I wonder what made it do it though...
<MdSalih> anyone know of a mirror for ubuntu 6.04 dapper ?
<allievo> Greetings, I'm installing Ubuntu and have already gotten myself into trouble. The installation asked me for my name, which contains "" (Nicely transformed into <E9>). The problem is that it will not accept this character, and I cannot remove it either.
<dos000_> ssam, thats a dir with only gnome.desktop in it
<wastrel> Vann:  wireless, dialup or ethernet?
<zF> cas: I can't seem to get it to work.
<Vann> wastrel, ethernet
<allievo> Does anyone know of a way to remove it, or another work around, so that I won't have to restart the installation?
<ssam> dos000_, and you need to make a matchbox.desktop file
<zF> what's the syntax I run after I extract it?
<Xanadu> Vaan: does pinging IP addresses work (as opposed to domain names?)
<silvaran> MdSalih: Might want to check #ubuntu+1 -- mention whether you need a mirror for cd iso or repos
<zF> I ran jar -jar Azureus2.jar and it gave me the proper syntax usage. :/
<Falstius> sailor, did you do a dpkg-reconfigure ?
<wastrel> Vann:  your system->administration->networking  all configured properly?
<Vann> Xanadu, pinging 192.168.1.1 results in "Network Unreachable."
<ssam> !pastebin
<Vann> wastrel, not sure, but it was the last time i booted :/
<silvaran> zF: java -jar, not jar -jar
<yuri_> hi! anyone know of a gui for apache2?
<silvaran> yuri_: Firefox
<Xanadu> Vaan: try "ifconfig eth0" in your console and make sure you're on the right subnet (and that eth0 is there of course)
<dos000_> ssam, lemme try
<cas> allievo: reboot and select the "recovery mode", then do adduser to make a new user
<silvaran> yuri_: Sorry, that was assholish .. what do you mean?
<OmegaAlpha> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
* b33r can cashout fresh MC cvvz msg me for detailz (at least 10 cardz)
<Vann> Xanadu, I did that and it was.
<sailor> Falstius, no
<allievo> Has no one in here ever give the installation a special character as mentioned above? I really don't want to start over with the installation
<kage> what is the repo that has the package w32 codecs?
<allievo> given*
<ssam> dos000_, and put http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10243 in it
<Xanadu> Vaan: you using dhcp?
<yuri_> I want use apache2 to run a server, but what i found in synaptic is all commandline. I'd like a gui
<Vann> Xanadu, yeh
<cas> allievo: you could use deluser to delete the user but because you have weird characters you prolly need to edit your /etc/passwd and /etc/groups manually
<Paper> hi, anyone here is familiar with vmware ?
<silvaran> yuri_: A GUI would really only be useful for configuration... apache just serves web pages based on static, or modules and other plugins... the magic is in the config file.
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, is xgl for breezy?
<allievo> cas: Um, well I'm in the installation process as I said, and I can't really access any files at the moment :/
<silvaran> Paper: A little bit.
<Spec> i'm fairly familiar with vmware, Paper
<Xanadu> Vaan: I *think* sudo dhclient should refresh your DHCP stuff
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, i think you need dapper
<Spec> Paper: but not with running vmware workstation on linux
<cas> OmegaAlpha: no only for dapper, you need x 7.0.0 for it
<wastrel> sudo dhclient eth0
<Paper> Ok cause im trying to add a physical drive to a vritual machine but i only get errors
<Vann> Xanadu, alright, I'll try that when I reboot into ubuntu, thanks
<OmegaAlpha> oh i thought so
<Vann> mm'
<OmegaAlpha> oh well no xgl for me till april 20th
<silvaran> Paper: What kind of errors?
<yuri_> i see,,, What's the easiest program to host a small server?
<Paper> wait
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, if you just want to try it out there is an xgl live cd
<yuri_> ive used analogx simpleserver back in win
<trent> I was wondering why limewire or mercury messenger does not recognise my installed jre.
<kage> anyone know the pakage for all the codecs?
<kage> package*
<dos000_> ssam, not matchbox-ession in the executable ?
<cas> allievo: where are you now, still in the installation?
<_jason> ubotu: tell kage about multimedia
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, nah im running low on cdr to burn it
<Xanadu> Vaan: also check your subnet mask - make sure it's 255.255.255.0
<ssam> dos000_, possibly, i am not 100% sure
<Paper> Silvaran: The specified device is not a valid physical device
<Vann> Xanadu, how do i change it in case it isn't?
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, its no biggie really i was just looking for somethign cool to play around with on ubuntu.. like 3ddesktop
<Xanadu> Vaan: or could be a prob with the router's config of course
<trent> I installed the latest jre.
<silvaran> Paper: What /dev/ are you specifying for it?
<OmegaAlpha> ssam, do you know VNC stuff?
<ssam> dos000_, i based it off the openbox one
<Paper> Silvaran: /dev/hdb1/
<dos000_> ssam, ois there a way i can switch to it whithout loging out ?
<sailor> Falstius, thanks for the help, I gotta run
<ompaul> !tell kage about restricted
<allievo> cas: Um, the strangest thing just happened. This was about the fifth time I tried to create the account with the special character, and now it worked :O
<ssam> OmegaAlpha, no sorry
<EdLin> trent, did you install it with java-package?
<suryam> !acpi
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, suryam
<suryam> what is acpi?
<ssam> dos000_, maybe matchbox --replace
<Xanadu> Vaan: you can set your IP address manually with sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 255.255.255.0
<silvaran> Paper: Don't use the trailing slash ... if that's not it, make sure you can access the device through a command prompt like "sudo file /dev/hdb1" without errors
<ompaul> !tell suryam about bootoptions
<trent> EdLin, Java-package... I don't think so.  I downloaded it off the java website.
<Paper> Silvaran: ok wait
<Xanadu> Vaan: if it's DHCP then the server gives you your IP address and mask (and DNS servers usually too)
<allievo> cas: But when I have gotten into the Ubuntu environment, how can I change the full name of my user?
<OmegaAlpha> damn. anyone know about VNC?
<zF> is there anyway I can "azurues" form the command line and have the terminal window exit after the program has been started?
<cas> allievo: hehe, well be glad it works, I never used anything but ascii chars for usernames so I can't tell if you get problems with it
<zF> So I don't have two windows open.
<trent> EdLin, Should I install java-package from apt instead?
<EdLin> trent, first you download it, then use java-package. The procedure is on the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki
<Xanadu> Vaan: just make sure there's no other machine on .20 of course ;)
<Vann> Xanadu, yup, i know how it works, just not the commands in ubunut :/
<allievo> cas: It's not my username, it's my "full name", so there shouldn't be a problem I guess? :/
<Hobbs`> holy shit /names was a bad idea :
<Paper> Silvaran: /dev/hdb1: block special (3/65) | i get that on console when i type sudo file /dev/hdb1
<Xanadu> Vaan: you can also check route -r which shows your default gateway etc
<metalhedd> zF: why don't you just start it from a run dialog or the menu?'
<ompaul> Hobbs`, mind the language please :)
<silvaran> Paper: Was it the trailing slash causing the problem?  Or was that just a chat typo?
<Hobbs`> k
<Paper> Silvaran: and i still get an error without the trailing slash
<Hobbs`> srry
<cas> allievo: change it in your /etc/passwd
<silvaran> Paper: Are you doing this within the running VM, or in vmware's settings on the host machine?
<Paper> Silvaran: Invalid Argument without the slash
<allievo> cas: ok, thank you for your help! :)
<cas> allievo: and reboot after you done it to be sure, your welcome
<Paper> in vmware, the settings of the host machine
<silvaran> Paper: Where exactly are you specifying /dev/hdb1?
<silvaran> Right... and you have a partitioned IDE drive with at least one partition on primary slave active in that machine?
<Paper> silvaran: you can add a device, i chose hdd and physical
<Paper> silvaran: yes it's all partitioned
<clem_yeats> is it ok to use snapshot ? I mean is it stable enough for everyday desktop use ?
<silvaran> Paper: Yeah I see it in the settings... so in the host machine it's visible as hdb1?
<blekos> i dont know how this has happen, but the buttons in open office(eg writer) are not visible, while in kde they are (in gnome they act like having the hover effect=they bcome visible when u pass the mouse pointer over them)
<Paper> silvaran: yes in /dev/hdb1
<blekos> any ideas? can i change the theme somewhow?
<Paper> silvaran: and when i use sudo fdisk -l
<shiv> I have this file on my desktop install-crossover-pro-4.1.sh . How do I install it? I am a newbie plz help...
<gatpandoa> the nvidia wiki sucks
<Paper> silvaran: ive been able to mount it without any problems...
<PierPP> %s/wiki//g
<Paper> silvaran: in my host machine
<silvaran> Paper: Is it unmounted, and accessible to vmware when you try to add it?
<gazanfer> hello. i have 2 windows and 1 ubuntu boxes in this network. all of the computers can see and identify each other, except this one and and one of windows box. i didnt have this issue until i reinstalled ubuntu as server. can anyone help me?
<gatpandoa> so apparently accroding to synaptic i have both legacy and non legacy nvidi drivers
<gatpandoa> now what xanadu?
<Paper> silvaran: its mounted in my current host machine as /media/storage/
<silvaran> Paper: You need to unmount it
<Jemt> Does the Ubuntu kernel has unionfs and squashfs modules included?
<metalhedd> gazanfer, install samba?
<shiv> I have this file on my desktop install-crossover-pro-4.1.sh . How do I install it? I am a newbie plz help...
<Paper> silvaran: ok
<suryam> silvaran: there's a package x-window-system-core... which ubuntu-desktop installs.  that might have the VT switching magic
<metalhedd> shiv, chmod +x install-crossover-pro-4.1.sh
<gazanfer> metalhedd, in fact, samba is installed in my opinion, because it is already identified as smb network or smthg like that
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: okay where are you in this process? you changed your xorg.conf file yet?
<metalhedd> shiv then ./install-crossover-pro-4.1.sh
<silvaran> suryam: We're talking about the Alt-F1 to Alt-F6 stuff right? ... still sounds weird... all that stuff should be handled by init and agetty or whatever...
<gatpandoa> no i havent yet changed that
<silvaran> suryam: And Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go from X to console.
<suryam> silvaran: we're talking switching to any VT from an X session.
<Xanadu> okay type the following in a console:
<silvaran> suryam: Yah... maybe it's an xorg.conf setting ... it's possible to disable it from within there...
<Xanadu> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Xanadu> copy and paste into pastebin
<metalhedd> gazanfer, so what exactly is the problem if it can see the smb network?
<IGUESSIWASPUNKON> can i install ubuntu with the 2.4 kernel instead of the 2.6?
<ozzie> hey guys
<gatpandoa> what changes to i perform to it?
<suryam> silvaran: that didn't work.. i have the following inside Section "ServerFlags": Option  "DontVTSwitch"  "no"
<Seveas> IGUESSIWASPUNKON, no.
<ozzie> how do i kill X server in the command line so i can install nvida drivers
<Paper> silvaran: ok it works when unmounted, but is there a way for it to be mounted at the same time ??
<gazanfer> metalhedd, i can only see one box in network, but cant see the other one.
<IGUESSIWASPUNKON> Seveas, ok, thanks :)
<cas> ozzie: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shiv> metalhedd: thanks a lot
<silvaran> suryam: That sucks... and you have ubuntu-desktop installed and it STILL doesn't do that crap for you?  What if you start X with startx or gdm/kdm?
<silvaran> suryam: Or xdm for that matter?
<Xanadu> you'll be changing your BusID to something else, and you'll be changing "Driver" from i810 to "nvidia"
<silvaran> Paper: NO, it is VERY DANGEROUS to do this.
<suryam> silvaran: haven't installed ubuntu-desktop yet. i'm gonna try and see if the x-window-system-core does the magic
<wastrel> "bah"
<metalhedd> gazanfer, no idea then, sorry
<Xanadu> The BusID depends on what you find in the lspci command
<gazanfer> metalhedd, thx anyway
<silvaran> Paper: If you want vmware to access it at the same time, it might be best to set it up as a windows share using samba, or if both host/guest are linux-based, NFS.
<narg> cas: Woot, I got it all working. Thanks :)
<gatpandoa> how do i find out my nvidia bus
<wastrel> x-window-system-core is fine but you'll want a windowmanager
<suryam> silvaran: i have xdm installed, but it doesn't show up once the boot sequence has finished
<Xanadu> copy the output of that lspci command to pastebin and I'll look at it
<Paper> silvaran: no my host is linux ubuntu and guest is win98
<suryam> wastrel: xterm's all i need ;-P
<cas> narg: hehe good to hear :)
<Paper> silvaran: ill try using samba
<silvaran> Paper: Best bet is to share it through samba.
<Paper> silvaran: k thanks
<suryam> here i go
<Xanadu> at a guess it's probably PCI:1:0:0 or PCI:2:0:0
<tjb891> ok, mabey im stupid but which color plug on my soundcard dot he speakers go in (my in the green one and it has a very faint sound)
<gatpandoa> any way i can find out exactly?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: YES! Paste!
<Makura> Can someone help me?  My programs randomly close all the time.
<gatpandoa> Xanadu paste what?
<ompaul> Makura, what version are you using?
<Xanadu> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Makura> ompaul: Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy
* suryam w00t! it worked.. i can switch VTs now ^_^
<trent> EdLin, In the part where it says about if you get the "no matching plugin" and you use the second backup command and I still get the same error what should I do? this function "DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386-linux fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin"
<gatpandoa>  nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440 ]  (rev a3)
<gatpandoa>  doesnt tell me bus
<ompaul> Makura, what wm are you using?
* suryam x-window-system-core fixes the problem :-D
<Makura> ompaul: wm?  (Linux newbie)
<ompaul> Makura, gnome / kde?
<Xanadu> check the last line - there should be a number before it
<suryam> Makura: window manager
<Makura> ompaul: gnome
<gatpandoa> 000:01:04.0 vga compatible
<ompaul> Makura, is it any particular app or set off apps?
<gatpandoa> thats al it says xanadu
<Makura> ompaul: Games, Firefox, Gaim, everything.
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: yeah that's the one
<gatpandoa> lol so whats my bus
<Amish> why not connect then type ls so it connects
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: I *think* it should be 1:4:0
<Amish> Woops
<Amish> wrong window
<Matt___> hey guys
<ompaul> Makura, that is very strange, I suggest you do this, reboot the box, as it starts to boot, press escape when the 2 seconds for grub come up, choose memtest and leave the machine there to see if it detects faulty ram
<Matt___> i am having the biggest problem
<Xanadu> okay gatpandoa First you need to know what to do if it doesn't work
<Matt___> i just insalled 5.10 on my other hdd
<Xanadu> cause you won't have X
<gatpandoa> i wrote it down
<Matt___> and now grub is giving me error 21
<Makura> ompaul: I've done that before.  There's nothing wrong with my hardware.
<Matt___> i can even boot into windows....
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: okay so you'll be able to edit your xorg.conf and set it back to what it was?
<Makura> ompaul: I left it running for a couple of hours.
<Matt___> I really Need Help!
<gatpandoa> sudo pico /etc/x11/xorg.conf change nv to vga
<wastrel> Makura:  maybe you're running out of drivespace
<Makura> wastrel: I have 150 gigs free
<Blippe> where is the READMDebian apt-build wants you to read?
<wastrel> on the linux partition?
<martyn_> i am having troble installing nvida driver via comand line i hit ctrl-alt+F1 to get in to comnad line then run the nvida install file but it wont let me install because the x sever is still running any ideas ?
<gatpandoa> its not allowing paste in xcon
<Matt___> i just insalled 5.10 on my other hdd
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: even better: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Matt___> and now grub is giving me error 21
<Xanadu> do that now
<Makura> wastrel: This only runs on linux
<suryam> martyn_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
* wastrel looks at his 10gb linux partion and sighs
<ompaul> Makura, do this >>df -h<< and put the output into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gatpandoa> i think i have conf.bak
<Xanadu> gatpandoa then if it doesn't work: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<martyn_> suryam: i tried that just says no cammand
<vince_> hello
<ompaul> !ask
<Xanadu> gatpandoa so you're making a backup of xorg.conf that you can just easily restore from the command line
<wastrel> bot's down it seems :] 
<Matt___> man
<BSDinux> matt, maybe reinstalling grub helps?
<suryam> martyn_: do: ls /etc/init.d/*dm
<Matt___> how?
<BSDinux> get a live cd
<Matt___> and....
<BSDinux> boot with the live cd and reinstall grub
<BSDinux> i think it's grub-install
<Matt___> ok booted
<vince_> sorry i've got problems to install mixxx
<Makura> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10244
<martyn_> suryam: ok do u think that will kill the x server
<gatpandoa> got it
<gatpandoa> now what do edit
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: AFTER you've backed up xorg.conf, open it with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<suryam> martyn_: yes. then u can install nvidia. and finally u start X again
<Xanadu> Go down to that Section "Device" bit
<Matt___> will i have to config anything?
<martyn_> suryam: cheers be back in a mo if it does not lol
<ompaul> Makura, did you use some software to "improve" your install?
<Makura> ompaul: Huh?
<ompaul> Makura, well you have lots of room :)
<BSDinux> matt, you only need to define where grub should be installed... ie the harddisk where it should be.
<Xanadu> change "i810" to "vga" (we'll change it to nvidia later - let's just make sure we're accessing the right bus first ;))
<BSDinux> for example grub-install /dev/hda
<Makura> ompaul: I also have something in the terminal from a game crash that happened
<ompaul> Makura, paste the result of this >>free<<
<Matt___> hmm, well i have 2 hdds
<Matt___> one with win and one with ubuntu
<Xanadu> change PCI:0:1:0 to whatever I said above
<Matt___> i tryed installing ubuntu on one
<ompaul> Makura, paste any text info there
<Matt___> and so i used grub as my boot loader
<Makura> ompaul: Here's what you told me to do http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10245
<gatpandoa> what do i put in driver part
<soop> anyone here running wine?
<Matt___> now it isn't working, just giving me error 21
<gatpandoa> under Device what should i out in as Driver?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: "vga" (for now - we'll change it again later if it works)
<BSDinux> try a "grub-install /dev/hda" (in case you have ide-harddisks)
<gatpandoa> as bus xanadu
<Makura> ompaul: Here's the other info - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10246
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: Driver "vga"
<gatpandoa> and bus xanadu?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: BusID "1:4:0"
<Matt___> BSDinux, will that effect anything if my ubunut drive is slave>
<kage> how do I mount my windows partition and give my user account ownership?
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: now save it and close gedit
<wastrel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<allievo> I was told that I could change my full name in "/etc/passwd" which seems impossible, could anyone please tell me where to do this?
<Chodder> chuckyp, you still around? If so I need that tap option for X again, I forgot it :/
<kage> thanks
<BSDinux> i don't think so. grub should recognize ubuntu and win... if not you can later change it in the menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: you're going to be on your own a bit while you restart X so touch wood, cross fingers and whatever else you do for luck
<ompaul> Makura, >> ps auwx | grep jamp.exe | grep -v grep <<
<wastrel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<gatpandoa> lol
<gatpandoa> thanks buddy
<Makura> ompaul: all in one line
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: close everything (including XChat) and then hit "ctrl-alt-backspace"
<ompaul> Makura, you bettcha
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: if it works we'll see you here again soon
<gatpandoa> i dont fel and sound like a newbie no more even though ive only had the o/s installed 3 days ago
<soundray> allievo: what's the problem when you try to edit /etc/passwd?
<Makura> ompaul: What was it supposed to do?  There was no output in the terminal.
<Xanadu> gatpandoa: if not sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gatpandoa> k xan
<wastrel> what's jamp.exe?
<Xanadu> and then "sudo killall gdm" and then "sudo gdm"
<ompaul> Makura, that is okay, it was going to or not produce output
<martyn_> i am trying to kill the x server via the cmd line via crtl+alt+f1 was told to typ ls /ect/init.d/*dm  got file  or dir does not exist any ideas
<BSDinux> sounds like a win executable
<Makura> ompaul: Okay
<Xanadu> gatpandoa or just restart
<ompaul> wastrel, some wine based game he appears to run
<Matt___> BSDinux: this is what i get "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<gatpandoa> l8r
<ompaul> Makura, >> ps auwx | grep wine | grep -v grep <<
<Makura> ompaul: And for gaim, for a while it was crashing when I tried to send a message or let IRC connect >_<  For Firefox, if I tried to download or save as it crashed.
<Makura> ompaul: Done.
<kage> how do I give ownership of a certain directory to a user?
<_jason> kage: chown
<ompaul> Makura, any output?
<ompaul> Makura, pastebin please
<Matt___> yeah so it won't let me install grub
<wastrel> don't use chown unless you know what you're doing.
<martyn_> i am trying to kill the x server via the cmd line via crtl+alt+f1 was told to typ ls /ect/init.d/*dm  got file  or dir does not exist any ideas
<Makura> ompaul: No output.
<BSDinux> what kind of hds are you using? serial or parallel?
<_jason> martyn_: try /etc not /ect
<soundray> wastrel, the same applies to scalpels ;)
<martyn_> lol
<Matt___> hmmm
<Matt___> ide
<MisterN> n8
<Matt___> so parallel
<martyn_> _jason: thx that mite help ;p
<BSDinux> k
<Makura> ompaul: Did you mean for the last command you gave me?
<metalhedd> martyn_, it might... it will tell you the location of the script that starts the gui login manager. but it wont kill X
<ompaul> Makura, you can't if you have no output :)
<rnd_null> i am about to install Ubuntu linux, i'm very new to linux, someone suggested ubuntu to me.  i run an athlon 64, is there any reason that i should not install the 64bit version and just install the 32bit version?
<suryam> martyn_: that LS was for you to find which dm your system was using
<Matt___> rnd_null
<Makura> ompaul: I was just wondering what output you wanted
<Matt___> dont install 64bit
<ompaul> Makura, have you installed any program not using "synaptic package manager"
<Makura> ompaul: Obviously for ps auwx | grep wine | grep -v grep there was none though
<rnd_null> why not?
<richard_> how can i see php code in my computer?
<suryam> oh well
<Makura> ompaul: Yeah. =\
* suryam hides
<Xanadu> richard_: open the file
<Matt___> unless you know that all your hardware is 64bit compadible
<metalhedd> richard_, open a php file with a text editor ?
<soundray> rnd_null: amd64 works great for me, except that some applications are only available for 32bit. Notably Macromedia Flash plugin for Firefox.
<ompaul> Makura, what did you use? (gulp)
<Makura> ompaul: Terminal
<rnd_null> i see, that why dsl and mepis dont work then...
<rnd_null> thank you
<Matt___> rnd_null: just stick with 32bit
<jadaz87> hello everyone
<rnd_null> yep
<rnd_null> thats what it's gonna be
<rnd_null> : )
<Matt___> BDSinux: anyidea?
<richard_> Xanadu: now i want to see the page in my computer? i use apache but i don't know where can i put it
<ompaul> Makura, what did you use in the terminal? for instance did you use non .deb packages
<Xanadu> richard_: /var/www/somedirectory
<Makura> ompaul: compiling stuff from tar.gz
<BSDinux> yeah wait.. i think i had to mount the ubuntu distro as root when i reinstalled grub
<rnd_null> any tips on the ubuntu install i might like to know?
<Xanadu> richard_: then point browser to http://localhost/somedirectory
<metalhedd> rnd_null, its a breeeeze
<rnd_null> thanks
<BSDinux> just booted with the live cd, then mounted the ubuntu partition, then chrooted to ubuntu
<Matt___> are you going to dual boot?
<soundray> rnd_null, avoid LVM unless you have some experience with it.
<BSDinux> i have a quad-boot... ;-)
<metalhedd> rnd_null, ubuntu has one of the easiest installs i've used.
<rnd_null> no, i'm going straight linux
<Matt___> ok
<Matt___> go for it
<Matt___> you'll have alot of fun
<BSDinux> ubuntu/winxp/freebsd/macosx
<Klick_> http://pastebin.com/602557  hey all can anyone tell me why after i install XGL can i NOT open up gnome?
<BSDinux> got it up and running
<_jason> allievo: chfn command
<rnd_null> i'm through with microshaft, they belong in the circus, the only os that is self destructive
<ompaul> Makura, what did you compile from tar.gz?
<Makura> ompaul: A bunch of stuff =\
<Matt___> BSDinux: ?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, good call, I haven't touched windows (except for at work) in 5 years
<ompaul> Makura, I would suggest that may be where the problem lies
<kage> i typed "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt" and I get this :
<BSDinux> i think you have to do it that way.. chroot to your ubuntu hd
<rnd_null> thats what i would like to say 5 years from now
<Matt___> man i am still a n00b
<b33r> how can I install wine?
<Makura> ompaul: Ack, but what is the problem? >_<
<kage> hold on a sec I messed up XD
<raheel> hi
<Makura> ompaul: Did you read the other output I pasted?
<Matt___> could you help me BSDinux?
<ompaul> Makura, I am going to get the bot to send you a set of pages about how you should install stuff in ubuntu, I have read all you posted
<raheel> can anyone help me work realplayer in the mozillla firefox browser
<metalhedd> rnd_null, it takes time to figure out how to do all th things yoou used to be able to do before, but once you get it figured out you'll just have no need to boot back to windows ever.
<jadaz87> has anyone had success with installing ndiswrapper in ubuntu?
<raheel> this is the only thing that isnt working for me
<weedar> jadaz87, sure
<metalhedd> jadaz87, I did once.
<Makura> ompaul: I install stuff only if I can't get it from Synaptic, but what do you suggest I do
<soundray> jadaz87: it *can* work.
<BSDinux> matt, just a moment
<b33r> can anyone tell me how 2 install wine?
<jadaz87> weedar: i keep running into the cannot find kernel source problem
<Matt___> sure
<soundray> b33r: how about 'sudo apt-get install wine'?
<weedar> jadaz87, in that case - install the kernel source =)
<metalhedd> jadaz87, you need to install a kernel source tree. check synaptic for
<raheel> can anyone help me with realplayer in the mozilla browser
<raheel> pleaee
<wastrel> Makura:  did you add univers & multivers repositories?
<rnd_null> i tried linux back in 95 and didn't have a really good time, i just recently (last month) found out how far it's come in useability and have decided to give it a try again
<ompaul> Makura, you see I find that hard to believe cos there are over 17000 packages in synaptic for 5.10
<raheel> i already installed realplayer 10 on my computer
<Random_Transit> hey, how do i uninstall old kernels?
<Makura> wastrel: I believe I did
<gazanfer> anybody knows which package do i need to setup samba?
<richard_> Xanadu: Thank you... now i can see my pages... Thanks a lot
<kage> I type in "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt" and I get this message: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, missing codepage or other error
<raheel> but i cant get to work on streaming audio
<kage> any help?
<Makura> ompaul: What about Hamachi?
<ompaul> wastrel, allready there got the bot to give Makura lots
<Xanadu> richard_: np
<metalhedd> rnd_null, took me 3 years or so of going back and forth before I found a distro (gentoo) that taught me enough that I never needed to go back to windows again
<Makura> ompaul: What should I do about this though?
<jadaz87> weedar: oh ok thanks because i was afraid i whould end up not using ubuntu :-Z i am on suse 10.0 right now :-\
<soundray> rnd_null: back then you didn't have a chance, unless you compiled your own kernel...
<wastrel> okey dokey
<raheel> can anyone help with realplayer
<max> hello all, i have made dmraid work with a ubuntu instalation "from scratch" with a breezylivecd
<Random_Transit> kage....worst case scenario...the NTFS drive's boot sector is borked
<weedar> jadaz87, I haven't used Suse in years so I don't know how easy it is to use, but Ubuntu has so far the best distribution I've tried/used :)
<rnd_null> i played with gentoo a little and i dont like the gentoo command line
<soundray> kage, maybe you don't have an NTFS on hda1?
<BSDinux> matt open a terminal and create a folder for your orignial ubuntu
<metalhedd> rnd_null, the command line is pretty much the same in every distro
<ompaul> Makura, okay well first off I don't know whats taking down your machine, and without it here and watching at whats going on I don't think I can find the actual culprit
<Chodder> command lines? how does gentoo bash differ from ubuntu bash?
<kage> it's XP so it's ntfs right?
<Chodder> lol
<Xanadu> raheel: never heard of anyone running realplayer in firefox under linux but you should try the mplayer firefox plugin - might just play those ra files
<rnd_null> right, but there's just something about it...not sure what
<BSDinux> sudo mkdir /ubuntu for example
<rnd_null> its like uncomfortable socks
<soundray> kage, is it on hda1 for sure?
<max> trying to install the 2.6.15-6 kernel, its impossible to manage dmraid to work with it?
<raheel> i have all the plugins
<weedar> jadaz87, what you could do is try "uname -r" in console to find out which kernel version you're using and then do a search for a kernel-headers package for that version :) If you use synaptic or adept that should be easy :)
<Makura> ompaul: Oh..
<raheel> but they just wont work
<metalhedd> rnd_null, I actually like it better than ubuntu's if anything.. its coloured better by default :)
<Matt___> ok
<kage> i'm fairly sure, I tried hda2 as well and got the same message
<jadaz87> weedar: yes i know that is why i wanted to get ndiswrapper to work on ubuntu :-)
<virus> I'm having some troubles logging into another Ubuntu Box via XDMCP - the GUI is far from snappy - it's not a network issue as x apps started via "ssh -X" work as expected: fast and snappy. Just XDMCP is causing this problems. I'm running Ubuntu Breezy on both boxes.
<Matt___> BSDinux: pm me
<Makura> ompaul: Well, can you tell me where I might learn to install windows and use a dual boot so I can just run stuff off windows?
<ompaul> Makura, it is not something one usually sees, I don't know that program, I had a quick look at it
<Random_Transit> kage, do you have entries for hda* in /etc/fstab?
<Matt___> this place is getting to crowded
<jadaz87> weedar: oh ok so just install all the kernel headers?
<rnd_null> metalhead, is this how i make the text red?
<kage> let me check
<weedar> jadaz87, yes - the one that matches your kernel version
<kage> no
<rnd_null> metalhedd, is this red?
<Matt___> ok i mkdir now
<metalhedd> rnd_null, yep
<Random_Transit> hmm..okay, so then doing a sudo mount -a won't work
<ompaul> Makura, lots of pages there for you to read, when you are done I would consider the following if it is not native to Ubuntu then you need to be very careful about building a package
<rnd_null> metalhedd, ok, so now it should easier
<BSDinux> don't know how to pm.. lol. k, now mount your ubuntu harddisk.. sudo mount /dev/hdb /ubuntu
<jadaz87> weedar: because there are a couple i think i have to install the 386 version
<MdSalih> GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin.X L0 0br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 Error: command could not be executed! Please install the X server or correct GDM configuration and restart GDM
<MdSalih> ANyone know what taht means :-.
<MdSalih> and how to fix ?
<Matt___> BSDinux: i must specify the filesystem type
<Matt___> ext3?
<max> Q: dmraid & 2.6.15-6 kernel... Getting "Unknow symbol in module" and I/O errors on booting up.
<Makura> ompaul: I didn't understand the last part you said =P
<rnd_null> metalhedd, when i tried nix before i used slackware with xwindows
<jadaz87> weedar: that is what the kernel messages say when i first boot up before the ubuntu splash screen comes up
<metalhedd> rnd_null, how is the font color in your irc client going to make the command line easier? :)
<Random_Transit> kage, do you mind if i PM you?...as Matt____ said, it's crowded here...
<Random_Transit> anyone else who can possibly help kage is free to join in...
<weedar> jadaz87, if you write "uname -r" in a console window, what output does that give you?
<kage> Random Transit: no, I don't
<kage> I don't mind
<soundray> kage, what partition is Ubuntu root on? (First line of your "mount" output)
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i did it so you can see me better
<metalhedd> rnd_null,  I see I see.
<BSDinux> hmm... is hdb your ubuntu hd?
<kage> soundray 1sec lol
<kage> hda3
<metalhedd> rnd_null, It was fine before though :)
<richard_> Xanadu: I have another question... why i can save any page in this directory? /var/www
<Matt___> im pretty sure
<BSDinux> ah
<rnd_null> metalhedd, ok
<Matt___> well it was / when i formated it
<jadaz87> weedar: it says 2.6.12-9-386
<BSDinux> should be hdb1
<BSDinux> because that's the partition
<Matt___> ok it did
<Matt___> it mnted
<jocke1s> hello everybody. I am trying to install Krusader 1.7 deb but I seem to be missing libqt3c102-mt ?? Any ideas how to fix that?
<nicholaspaul> Samba trouble : sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart doesnt do anything. Anyone know why that might be?
<digital00> ri-sera
<BSDinux> now activate it by using sudo chroot /ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> jocke1s, might be obvious, but you can try googling for it.
<max> dmraid & 2.6.15-6 kernel... --- OK compiling, but getting "Unknow symbol in module" and I/O errors on booting up.
<soundray> kage, have you got the ntfsprogs package installed?
<Blissex> jocke1s: if you use an APT frontend that should not have happened.
<Matt___> ok
<Matt___> done
<kage> I doubt it...unless it's installed by default...
<Blissex> jocke1s: it looks like anyhow that you are installing a binary for a different version of Ubuntu than the one you have installed.
<BSDinux> k, now you are in your original ubuntu again... try sudo grub-install /dev/hda now
<Xanadu> richard_: er what do you mean?
<Blissex> jocke1s: 'libqt3c102-mt' is for Hoary and before.
<Matt___> ok
<BSDinux> did it work?
#ubuntu 2007-03-12
<Robbie_Crash> I am unable to log in, because I cannot create /home/robbie/.gnome2/ because permission denied, if I chmod 777 my homedir it works fine, but I can't save any session changes because ~/.dmrc is too accessible
<n-iCe> Halitech,  how can i know ?
<lmveloso|afk> matkix0s, $ nvidia-settings
<hollywoodb> I've noticed that firefox's fonts (the interface, not the webpage rendering) don't match Gnome or any other gtk2 app, anyone know what would cause or how to fix this?
<lmveloso|afk> take a look.
<Halitech> n-ice - did you open the terminal and un sudo lsusb ?
<n-iCe> Halitech,  yes
<n-iCe> !copy
<n-iCe> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cyco> Have you ever noteced a slight delay in all your apps, as in not as responsive as opposed to other distros/xp
<madsrh> Once again - please! How do I disable the logon when returning from standby??? Anyone?
<bipolar> waseem: I'm not sure what command removes the driver, but I'm pretty sure it starts with 'nvidia'. so at a console, type 'nvidia' and hit tab a couple of times until it tells you what commands start with nvidia
<kapilord> asd
<kapilord> asd
<kapilord> sa
<kapilord> d
<kapilord> asd
<kapilord> ???
<Halitech> n-ice - does it list the cam?
<pr3vi0uz> ok synaptic package manager  i did a search on NVIDIA drivers and found some  if i install them this way will it work ?
<waseem> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-glx-config     nvidia-settings
<bipolar> kapilord: something wrong with your keyboard?
<kapilord> no, no
<bipolar> waseem: ok... maybe not. what does nvidia-settings do?
<kapilord> i hate this OS
<pr3vi0uz> ?
<Halitech> kapilord - then why are you using it and why are you here?
<waseem> bipolar: returned like a million errors
<kapilord> polacy? :)
<bipolar> waseem: heh...
<kapilord> tak?
<kapilord> mam drobne problemy z instalacja Kadu.
<JordiGH> Wow, people are being forced to use Ubuntu? It's a brave GNU world.
<tmpvar> is there a way to do dual monitors in 'terminal mode'?
<matkix0s> How do you enable twinview with Nvidia, for dual monitors?........
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<pr3vi0uz> kapilord:  how do you know me ?
<bipolar> kapilord: quit spaming. if you have a question, ask it.
<Jetfighter> If I show you guys a link to do something on Unix, could you tell me how to do it?
<n-iCe> Halitech, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9926/
<n-iCe> what do you think
<IndyGunFreak> tmpvar: you mean set them up from terminal?
<Jetfighter> http://www.reyreythemonkey.com/forum/index.php?topic=637.0
<bipolar> waseem: do you have an nvidia install file in your home directory?
<tmpvar> nah, have 2 monitors functional while in the terminal
<tmpvar> no X11
<Flyn__> Hey everyone. How would you go about removing a module that is causing kernel panic manually from windows provided you have r/w access to the root partition?
<tanlaan> how do you change the resolution of the login window?
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | matkix0s
<ubotu> matkix0s: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<priich> when i do : sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko                                   \n          i get insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko': -1 No such device.                   \n All hints appreciated.
<Andrew111> I know this isn't exaclty ubuntu related, but... How do I register my nickname?
<waseem> bipolar: no nothing
<PriceChild> !register | Andrew111
<ubotu> Andrew111: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<SportChick> Andrew111: pm
<twister> bipolar: any chance i could see your xorg.conf?
<PriceChild> aww isn't SportChick nice :)
<tmpvar> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Andrew111> Thank you
<Jetfighter> http://www.reyreythemonkey.com/forum/index.php?topic=637.0 - How can I do that on this OS?
<SportChick> PriceChild: hehe
<Halitech> n-ice - looks like it's being seen, and from what I found, looks like you need module spca5xx.c
<lmveloso|afk> DualHead : Take a look also at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Andrew111> !register | Andrew111
<bipolar> twister: it's the default. I never touched it.
<n-iCe> Halitech,  then what i should do
<Andrew111> oh I get it :)
<dromer> hi all, I just followed these exact guidelines for dual-screen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&highlight=geforce2+twinview  except I was wondering hpw I can really extend my desktop? atm I have to run settings and programs on the screens sepperatly, which is not very comfortable since the tv-screen doesn't have the best resolution
* JordiGH tries asking again, hoping nobody gets pissed off.
<JordiGH> Where can I begin reading about how to get my XBox gamepad working in Ubuntu? The cabling is already ready and it works under another popular OS.
<bipolar> twister: I just ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then selected my resolution. :\
<Halitech> then you should be able to use it
<Jetfighter> http://www.reyreythemonkey.com/forum/index.php?topic=637.0 How can I do that on this Operating System?????
<pr3vi0uz> which Nvidia  source do i use ?
<tanlaan> do i need to go into my xorg.conf and get rid of everything higher than 1024x728?
<bipolar> waseem: join #nvidia, I'm already there.
<Jetfighter> http://www.reyreythemonkey.com/forum/index.php?topic=637.0
<Jetfighter> http://www.reyreythemonkey.com/forum/index.php?topic=637.0
<Jetfighter> http://www.reyreythemonkey.com/forum/index.php?topic=637.0 How can I do that on this OS?
<binarydigit> dude stop scrolling
<bimberi> !repeat | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LadyNikon> Jetfighter: first stop spamming the channel
<LadyNikon> 2nd be patient
<kitche> !offtopic | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jetfighter> It's a uestion about this OS, it belongs here
<kitche> Jetfighter: anywyas htose are commands you just enter them in
<Jetfighter> How?
<LjL> Jetfighter: repeating it three times in a row, and 5 times in one minute, does not
<kitche> !cli | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jetfighter> Was that so hard?
<henrygl> hi, i used to have a 15 gig linux partition, 14 used.  when i resized to 30, it told me 29 are used.  any hints?
<n-iCe> Halitech,  ?
<kitche> Jetfighter: yes since that has nothing to do with ubuntu and it's sorta offtopic
<priich> never mind. Found out i had to do a force=1 in my insmod. Heh you learn something new every day.   :)
<bimberi> Jetfighter: no, and it might have happened without needing to repleat
<henrygl> ps, i'm on a live cd if needed
<bimberi> *repeat
<LadyNikon> its very offtopic
<OuZo> how can i play mp3 files?  thanks
<Jetfighter> I didn't repeat 2 or 3 times, no answer.
<IndyGunFreak> Jetfighter: i think i'm dumber for reading that
<binarydigit> haha
<IndyGunFreak> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LadyNikon> Jetfighter: you posted the link 3 times.. thats called repeating
<bimberi> IndyGunFreak++
<Jetfighter> How can I make it say Unmatched'. when I type like % How's my lovemaking?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, I "think" it requires the cshell
<orangefly> will ubuntu server utilize all the cores in a quad core....???....
<kitche> Jetfighter: % is the shell
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<henrygl> and fsck doesn't do anything for that matter
<adam_> How do I change the default permissions of files in a directory?
<Jetfighter> So % make love?
<Aiwuu> i need to download lampp to install it? or i can install it with apt-get?
<kitche> think it's zsh
<Flannel> !lamp | Aiwuu
<ubotu> Aiwuu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bruenig> could you alias how's my love making to echo "Unmatched"
<Flyn__> I'll give it another try if you don't mind: How should I manually remove a module that is causing kernel panic on boot?
<Flannel> Aiwuu: That URL has instructions
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: should be op of the year for that kick. :)
<crimsun> lisapc: I fixed your sound issue for the next kernel (not in feisty yet)
<crimsun> lisapc: it required a separate definition
* bimberi would alias it to 'Why are you following such a lame webpage'
<bimberi> ^?
<Jetfighter> I was not off topic >.<
<henrygl> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, please don't fight this :)
<priich> bruenig, if you escaped the whitespaces.
<IndyGunFreak> Jetfighter: lol, let it go.
<Jetfighter> It's a valid point, it's about this OS...Don't tell me I made a mistake getting this OS...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bye bye
<shatrat> Jetfighter, you made a mistake getting a computer
<IndyGunFreak> shatrat: lol
<PriceChild> shatrat, steady... lets everyone move on now!
<lisapc> crimsun, somewhing interesting happened.  i rebooted into older kernel and it still didnt work, and trhen i rebooted into new kernel what was just upgraded today and all of a sudden my sound works again
<lisapc> crimsun, is that weird?
<binarydigit> Jetfighter: you are humoring yourslef by typing in commands to make them output funny responses, i mean come on now
<kitche> Jetfighter: it deals with the shell not the OS and that shell that person uses is either zsh or c shell
<kalve> for some reason, my Ubuntu uses german keyboard layout when I'm logging in in GDM, but norwegian layout everywhere else.. how can I fix this? ;-)
<crimsun> lisapc: no, not weird at all.
<Jetfighter> What is zsh and c shell>
<Jetfighter> ?
<LadyNikon> Jetfighter: google it
<crimsun> lisapc: it'll be hit and miss until the fixed kernel, however.
<lisapc> i tried to play a wmv file and it says unable to play encrypted video .  Whats that all about?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, ubuntu by default uses bash (or dash)
<LadyNikon> it will help you out emmensely
<LadyNikon> trust me
<Jetfighter> Wtf is bash and dash?
<lisapc> crimsun, so you mean it will work one day and not the other?
<LjL> Jetfighter: shells.
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, the cshell is just another way of using a terminal... I'll find you a link
<crimsun> lisapc: yes, due to a race in the codec initialisation
<finalbeta> !language | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/shell-differences/
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<DKakfa> hey how do i install flash so i can view flash in firefox/konquerer
<IndyGunFreak> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<kitche> DKakfa: you using x86?
<Robbie_Crash> I am unable to log in, because I cannot create /home/robbie/.gnome2/ because permission denied, if I chmod 777 my homedir it works fine, but I can't save any session changes because ~/.dmrc is too accessible
<lba> How can I troubleshoot this error when nfs mounting Edgy on Badger:  mount: sal:/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<bruenig> DKakfa, well fore firefox you can just sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DKakfa> kitche: yes, i did apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but it still doesnt work
<bruenig> s/fore/for/
<DKakfa> i did that
<DKakfa> it still doesnt work
<jrib> Robbie_Crash: ls -l ~/.dmrc
<bruenig> DKakfa, did it install or did it say it couldn't find the package?
<DKakfa> it installed.
<lisapc> crimsun, so if i load ubuntu and have no sound, you recommend I keep rebooting until I get it?
<matkix0s> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jetfighter> I can't make sense of that, can someone jsut tell me what I should try typing in front of it?
<Jetfighter> lamp link pleasE?
<zafod77> Having problems with a PCI USB card StarTech PCI425USB anybody know why it's not seeing any devices attached to it? trying to attach a USB HD on an older server
<lisapc> crimsun,  any other solution for me?
<PriceChild> !lamp | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jetfighter> K
<crimsun> lisapc: not yet.
<Robbie_Crash> -rw-r--r-- 1 robbie robbie 26 2007-02-01 21:16 /home/robbie/.dmrc
<lisapc> crimsun,  so I just keep reooobting till sound works?
<jrib> Robbie_Crash: chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<Halitech> n-ice - no idea, I don't have a webcam and I'm not finding much on google
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Jetfighter> How can I install lamp on I think Edgy?
<crimsun> lisapc: shouldn't need to be that drastic. Unloading and reloading snd-hda-intel will suffice.
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, ubotu gave you a link
<LjL> Jetfighter, haven't you just been given a link about that?
<lisapc> crimsun, how do I do that?
<nico__> bonsoir
<Jetfighter> It makes no sense to me
<nico__> i'm french
<Jetfighter> All I saw was Drake
<nico__> help me
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, same procedure
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, same packages
<Jetfighter> Ok
<nico__> ok
<crimsun> lisapc: modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; sleep 10 && modprobe snd-hda-intel
<bimberi> nico_: then move
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: i think you offended him...lol
<lisapc> crimsun,  so if I have no sound, I jut type:  modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; sleep 10 && modprobe snd-hda-intel ?
<LjL> *shrug*
<IndyGunFreak> i can see you're broken up about it.
<Jetfighter> Whats a terminal command thingy for all of them? sudo something?
<n-iCe> Halitech,  ok thank you
<LjL> Jetfighter: sudo apt-get install packagenames
<Halitech> Jetfighter, not to sound rude but maybe instead of just posting question after question after question, you should wait for someone to answer it, read and then follow the instuctions
<kutu> ALGUIEN KE ME AYUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<crimsun> lisapc: yes. Do it from a command line (ctrl+alt+F1) while not logged into GNOME/KDE
<LjL> !es > kutu    (kutu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !caps > kutu    (kutu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lisapc> crimsun, ok!  and the type exit from that command line?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<crimsun> lisapc: sure, and alt+F7 to switch back to gdm/kdm
<Halitech> !cli | jetfighter
<ubotu> jetfighter: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<lisapc> crimsun, does alt+F7 close that command line?
<khaije> which kernel will fiesty ship?
<fdr> hello.... I need to make several bar charts to be included in a latex article, and gnuplot doesn't seem to be able to do what I need (even if I must say I am not expert at it)... what else do you suggest? thank you!
<bimberi> khaije: 2.6.20
<IndyGunFreak> i guess im just curious why this is such a big deal to Jetfighter
<Jetfighter> Once I install these, what do I need to do to like...upload like...phpBB, and test out themes and stuf?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, yup
<Halitech> jetfighter - http://www/phpbb.com
<LjL> !info phpbb2 | Jetfighter
<ubotu> jetfighter: phpbb2: A fully featured and skinnable flat (non-threaded) webforum. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.21-3 (edgy), package size 533 kB, installed size 2692 kB
<khaije> sweet, thanks bimberi, do you know if there will be much emphasis on the kernel virtual machine?
<Checkka> Is anyone using Gdesklets?
<Checkka> in Ubuntu Edgy
<LadyNikon> not me
<PriceChild> !anyone | Checkka
<khaije> bimberi: as far as mgmt tools & stuff like that
<ubotu> Checkka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> Checkka, I have used them, what is your question
<LadyNikon> wow
<LadyNikon> you guys are funny
<LadyNikon> scripts for everything
<Checkka> The starterbar, how does it work?
<Checkka> im tryingto get it to be transparent
<bruenig> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bimberi> khaije: i don't know sorry.  I haven't heard as such, but wouldn't necessarily
<dmb062082> is there a good app for managing large, masive text files?
<bruenig> dmb062082, less
<dmb062082> gedit does not cut it
<dmb062082> less? thanks
<LjL> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Robbie_Crash> When I chmod it to 600 it tells me it needs to be 644 so I do $chmod 644 /home/robbie/.dmrc and log out then log back in, and it says the same
<LjL> i'd say vi and/or emacs just out of hearsay :)
<Jetfighter> I know where to get phpBB, how can I test and install it on my computer>
<fdr> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Checkka> the gDesklets starterbar dock, it seems to have a small rectagular box in the back
<colbert> I have downloaded some icon .zip files (.PNG icons inside), where do I extract them so I can choose them in Themes ??
<Checkka> its not really that annoying but, i think it detracs from the style
<LjL> Jetfighter: by typing "sudo apt-get install phpbb2", like all other programs that are packages for Ubuntu. for this one, you need to have the Universe component enabled, since it resides there and not in the Main component.
<Jetfighter> Universe component?
<LjL> !universe > Jetfighter    (Jetfighter, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Checkka> !programming > Checkka
<bimberi> nearly pre-empted ;)
<bruenig> Jetfighter, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install phpbb2
<Checkka> !IDE > Checkka
<Jetfighter> Then how do I access it?
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LjL> Jetfighter: i suppose you'd have to configure it, it'll come with documentation...
<Checkka> !code > Checkka
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Checkka> finally ;)
<Jetfighter> Ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<adjioev_> !code > adjioev
<LjL> !msg the bot | adjioev_
<ubotu> adjioev_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jetfighter> Once I install it using that command, how do I get to it?
<LjL> Jetfighter: i haven't used that particular package but in general you can type  dpkg -L packagename  to see all files that belong to a package, including documentation etc
<Ares> Anyone know of the "Best" guide to get Warcraft 3 and the expansion running on Windows Edgy Eft? [Most of the things I see use some package that I'm unable to find?]  (WineX, winetools)
<Jetfighter> Ugh, I'm gonna install the apache and other shit first
<Jetfighter> Stuff*
<PriceChild> !ohmy > Jetfighter
<Jetfighter> I need to be able to use that button :(
<Jetfighter> I installed apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<Jetfighter> Can I install a MyBB package?
<LjL> Jetfighter: then you should already have a working Apache, congratulations. but keep in mind that, without a firewall, it'll be publicly accessible
<Robbie_Crash> What are _proper_ permissions for the homedir?
<LjL> Jetfighter: i don't see one
<Jetfighter> LjL, what can I do to point my web domain to my comp?
<LjL> Jetfighter: phpbb2, yes, mybb, don't see anything like that
<LjL> Jetfighter: that would depend on your domain dame provider, i suppose
<Jetfighter> Gimme an outline?
<bruenig> Robbie_Crash, 755 with user ownership
<LjL> Robbie_Crash: depends, some have it set so that everyone can read, and some don't...
<bruenig> by default 755 with user ownership I should say
<Robbie_Crash> so chmod 755 /home/robbie and then chown robbie /home/robbie should set everything up so I don't get odd log on errors?
<LjL> Jetfighter: i don't know, i've never been able to afford a domain name. but i know that some (most?) providers that give you subdomains just have a web interface to let you assign them to your own IP address. don't know about more "serious" domain name servers.
<jrib> Robbie_Crash: 600 are the permissions I have here for .dmrc
<Kooka> cya and good night :)
<bruenig> Robbie_Crash, different permissions are necessary for some of the config files in that directory
<Robbie_Crash> jrib it tells me at logon I need to have it set as 644
<struct> how to fix dst?
<jrib> Robbie_Crash: you are on edgy?
<Robbie_Crash> jrib: yeah
<Robbie_Crash> wait
<bruenig> like .gnome2 and .gnome2_private is 700
<Robbie_Crash> edgy is 6.10 right/.
<Robbie_Crash> ?
<Jetfighter> How do I find my IP to point it to?
<jrib> can someone on edgy check the permissions of there ~/.dmrc?
<Robbie_Crash> bruenig: yeah, .gnome2 is what's giving me guff I think
<LjL> Jetfighter: type "ifconfig"
<LjL> Jetfighter: of course, you must *not* be behind a router, or that IP will be meaningless.
<Jetfighter> if?
<Jetfighter> Like wireless internet?
<bruenig> Robbie_Crash, well mine is set at 700
<colbert> I have downloaded some icon .zip files (.PNG icons inside), where do I extract them so I can choose them in Themes ??
<Robbie_Crash> jetfighter unless you're behind a router in which case you need to go to something like www.whatismyip.com
<LjL> Jetfighter: anyway your IP is 64.255.118.35. but it might be dynamic anyway.
<bruenig> attack
<Jetfighter> By behind a router, would that mean wireless internet?
<palbuddy> (please help a newbie!)  I burned a cd in winxp and then I want to load it in ubuntu ultimate and it says it's a blank dvd...though with regular ubuntu it was able to read it, anyone have an idea?
<LadyNikon> how do i activate the other metaverses?
<LjL> Jetfighter: not necessarly
<Jetfighter> So try that IP?
<bruenig> LadyNikon, do you mean repos?
<Robbie_Crash> Jetfighter: in order to serve webpages from your home you'll need to get a static ip from your isp, and then get your domain name pointed to that ip instead of wherever you're currently getting your page hosted from
<LadyNikon> bruenig: yeah i guess
<LjL> Jetfighter: yeah but i can't access your Apache on that IP. do you have it running? if yes, then you probably are behind a router.
<matkix0s> What is a good itunes replacement for ubuntu?
<bruenig> LadyNikon, have you ever messed with adding repos?
<Robbie_Crash> bruenig: thanks, i'll try that
<struct> anyone know how to fix the daylight savings time in edgy?
<kristoffer_> hello guys
<LadyNikon> Robbie_Crash: you can have a dynamic Ip and get something like dyndns or something
<matkix0s> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<LjL> !players > matkix0s    (matkix0s, see the private message from Ubotu)
<struct> apparently I need a new tzdata package I think
<struct> however it does not seem to be in the normal repositories for edgy
<LadyNikon> bruenig: i remember if you clicked on something that wasnt in that repos.. it would automateically add if for you.. did they take that ability out?
<matkix0s> LjL: Will that also allow me to put music on the ipod?
<LjL> matkix0s: Amarok will, don't know about the others.
<cafuego_> matkix0s: gtkpod will
<bruenig> LadyNikon, I only ask because I have a command to add all the repos to a default list, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and I can take a look to see if you are missing something
<bruenig> !paste | LadyNikon
<Jetfighter> Going to 64.255.118.35 takes me to my modem login =\
<ubotu> LadyNikon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Jetfighter: you're behind a router
<Robbie_Crash> LadyNikon: Yeah, but that's an extra layer of hassle
<LjL> Jetfighter: you need to forward port 80
<Jetfighter> in my router?
<LjL> Jetfighter: yes
<Jetfighter> ok
<cheeseboy> antone got a link to flash player 9
<cheeseboy> ?
<LadyNikon> bruenig: whats with the ubotu thing?
<cheeseboy> adobe's is goin 42bs
<bruenig> LadyNikon, that was to show you how to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuskernini> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !flash9 > cheeseboy    (cheeseboy, see the private message from Ubotu)
* LadyNikon sighs
<palbuddy> anyone know anything about ubuntu not reading a disc made in winxp?
<LadyNikon> tuskernini: i didnt ask what is ubotu.. i was wondering why it was talkign to me.
<LadyNikon> bruenig: oh
<tuskernini> LadyNikon, :-) o ok... someone had it talk to you
<LadyNikon> tuskernini: yes.. the person  i was asking... :P
<Robbie_Crash> does chmod *** /dir/ change the permissions on all files within that dir or do I have to -R it?
<bruenig> Robbie_Crash, -R
<Robbie_Crash> thanks
<Robbie_Crash> same with chown I guess?
<bruenig> Robbie_Crash, yes
<Jetfighter> What protocol?
<cheeseboy> LjL, thats hat im doing but its goin 42kbs
<Robbie_Crash> thanks again
<cheeseboy> what
<cheeseboy> **
<LadyNikon> Robbie_Crash: its not that much of a hassle.. i run my website off of my mac
<LadyNikon> Robbie_Crash: took not even 2mins
<Robbie_Crash> LadyNikon: well then you're better at it than I am :P
<matkix0s> Anyone here run Vmware on Ubuntu? Just wondering if it works
<matkix0s> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<LjL> cheeseboy: that's 42 kilobytes per second? doesn't sound so terrible
<bruenig> matkix0s, I have done it and it does work
<cheeseboy> ljl no bytes
<yomm>  /exit
<Jetfighter> LjL, I forwarded port 80...Now?
<LjL> cheeseboy: have you tried ctrl+c'ing it and trying again? it might just have lost connection
<khaije> anyone know if NX can be configured to connect to connect to connect to an existing X session rather than creating a new one?
<cheeseboy> LjL yes
<Robbie_Crash> ahhh yay! finallt a log on without errors!
<LjL> Jetfighter: now try again, because your Apache still isn't reachable. can you reach it by typing http://localhost in a browser?
<Robbie_Crash> *finally
<Jetfighter> Yes
<vladuz976> trying to get hp color laser 1600 to work with cups. can't find ppd file. can anybody help?
<LjL> cheeseboy, the Backports repository uses the same servers as the other standard repositories... which mirrors are you using? are they those for your own country?
<arrenlex> vladuz976: apt-get install hpijs
<khaije> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<vladuz976> what that?
<Jetfighter> http://localhost worked for me
<arrenlex> !hpijs | vladuz976
<ubotu> vladuz976: hpijs: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS driver (hpijs). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.9+1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 337 kB, installed size 712 kB
<cheeseboy> LjL, synaptic actually downloads it from adobe
<LjL> Jetfighter: got that. as i said, try again forwarding port 80, because you didn't succeed in forwarding it.
<cheeseboy> which adobe is being slow
<arrenlex> vladuz976: Allows you to use hp printers.
<matkix0s> How do I install a c compiler
<vladuz976> thanks
<LjL> !compile > matkix0s    (matkix0s, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> cheeseboy: oh... well i don't know
<cheeseboy> LJL, nvm after 3 hrs its no goin 6kbs
<plyskin> anyone using a silicone image 3124 sata card with port multiplier?
<Jetfighter> I need like...help...it says from port80 to port 80, then the ip shows as 192.168.1.__ and lets me fill in the last digit..what do I put in there?
<LjL> Jetfighter: the address that shows up when you type "ifconfig"
<Jetfighter> THERE IS A WHOLE BUNCH OF STUFF
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jetfighter> Sorry about caps lock
<Jetfighter> I musta bumped it..
<LjL> inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 <-- like this
<LjL> second line of your main interface output.
<Jetfighter> ath0 says .101
<LjL> then put .101
<Jetfighter> I did
<Jetfighter> =\
<LadyNikon> Robbie_Crash: aww
<LjL> Jetfighter: you don't have *two* routers behind you have you? like, one ADSL router and one wifi router chained to it?
<TheVault> I need help real bad
<Jetfighter> I have modem plugged into net, modem connects to router, router connects to dads PC, im on wireless
<LadyNikon> who said they ran beryl?
<TheVault> I accidently did this command by copy and paste and I was about to just get my wireless to work. How do I undo this command
<TheVault> modprobe bcm43xx
<LadyNikon> its not in synaptic .. was it hard to install?
<LjL> Jetfighter: then if the "modem" is also a router, which it quite likely is, you'll need to forward 80 on that too
<colbert> LadyNikon: I run Beryl on XGL
<craigbass1976> My wife is not impressed with Ubuntu's asking for a password twice when switching users.  Nor am I, and I want to stop it.  Whoever logs in first gets the x display at ctrl+alt+f7, and whoever does it second gets f8?  Is that how it works?
<Jetfighter> idk what login for that it though...
<Robbie_Crash> LadyNikon: I'm also running beryl on cgl
<LjL> how should i know
<Robbie_Crash> why?
<PriceChild> TheVault, "modprobe -r bcm43xx" although i doubt you need to bother...
<bimberi> TheVault: modprobe -r bcm43xx
<Jetfighter> What was IP again?
<TheVault> Alright cause I accidently pasted that and pressed enter when I copied something else
<LjL> Jetfighter: which IP?
<LadyNikon> colbert: xserver-xgl from the synatic?
<Jetfighter> The one you first gave me...65...
<LjL> Jetfighter: it's 64.255.118.35, and you can get it on IRC by just typing /whois jetfighter
<TheVault> PriceChild: I got this error when I did that FATAL: Error removing bcm43xx (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko): Operation not permitted
<colbert> LadyNikon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy   I would use this and follow the process
<Jetfighter> How can I find out the pass?
<PriceChild> TheVault, use sudo sorry
<LadyNikon> colbert: k
<colbert> in order to get XGL working, then Beryl.. and if you should run into problems with Beryl, use this: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4046
<n-iCe> where can i download the GLX?
<PriceChild> TheVault, sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<TheVault> oh
<LjL> Jetfighter: err, either you know it or you don't
<PriceChild> colbert, LadyNikon #ubuntu-effects please
<dick> hello all
<Jetfighter> If I don't know it then...?
<LjL> Jetfighter: try "admin" or things like that. or phone your ISP
<lisapc> sometimes my mouse pointer goes wild and flies in all directions.  Anyone know why?
<cycro> has ne1 used gdesklets??
<Robbie_Crash> LadyNikon: Do you have an nvidia or an ati card?
<twister> i am having trouble changing the screen resolution on an external monitor for my laptop
<LjL> Jetfighter: if the modem is leased from your ISP, that is.
<LjL> !anyone | cycro
<ubotu> cycro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cycro> rofl
<cycro> good point
<cycro> ok well i have a few probs with gdesklets
<cycro> 1) i have this window around it?
<colbert> I have downloaded some icon .zip files (.PNG icons inside), where do I extract them so I can choose them in Themes ??
<cycro> like a normal window with the minimize, maximize, close, etc
<cycro> 2) now theres this weird black box around it
<Marsmensch> i'm using feisty and beryl ... but still i'm bored from the standard themes ... so please mtv, pimp my linux
<Jetfighter> I got an Embark modem, leased from MapleNet
<cycro> and 3) it doesnt appear in my system tray
<matkix0s> "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<matkix0s> kernel?" anyone got an answer? I installed a compiler
<cycro> ill try restarting
<Jetfighter> I don't know it, and I can't call ISP, not open on Sun.
<kitche> matkix0s: you have to install the linux headers
<prevone> matkix0s, are you talking about the linux source?
<prevone> probably /usr/src/linux
<matkix0s> I'm installing vmware and thats what it asked
<lisapc> when installing Azureus, what port should I chose?  do ISPS listen to certain ports?
<N3rg4r> lisapc, what ever u want
<lisapc> N3rg4r,  do ISP listen to some ports?
<N3rg4r> just forward it
<PriceChild> lisapc, it should tell you the range it suggests
<lisapc> N3rg4r, forward it?
<cycro> wats the default port that azureus uses?
<Arko> how can i upgrade to alsa 1.0.13?
<lisapc> cycro, its 31523
<PriceChild> lisapc, if you're that worried... don't torrent. This is the internet, your isp can find out everything
<OuZo> how do i go about installing qt? thanks
<cycro> lisapc, thx
<lisapc> PriceChild, no worried, just trying to set it best i can
<N3rg4r> lisapc, open the port in ur firewall
<tmpvar> anyone know how to make a second framebuffer device?
<Robbie_Crash> Is it possible to install a remote desktop client that will connect to an xp box?
<Robbie_Crash> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N3rg4r> lisapc, and in the router
<lisapc> im setting it up with default 31523 port.  do I now have to tell firestarter to use that port?
<dick> can anyone here walk me though installing a rpm file?
<Jetfighter> LjL, when I install like phpBB, can I get to it from like localhost?
<kitche> Robbie_Crash: yes depends what you want to connect to really
<dick> ?
<dick> I am a bit of a newb
<bimberi> matkix0s: in another terminal 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'.   Once complete the answer to that question will be found by typing 'echo /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)' in a terminal
<dick> can anyone see what i am typing?
<LjL> !rpm > dick    (dick, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lisapc> N3rg4r,  what happens if I dont forward it in firewall and router?
<LjL> dick: don't install RPMs
<LjL> !software > dick    (dick, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kitche> Robbie_Crash: if it's RDP look up freenx it can connect to TS service
<N3rg4r> no incoming connections lisapc
<LjL> Jetfighter: yeah, but it might need some configuration first, possibly
<priich> matkix0s, the "current" one should be  /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Robbie_Crash> kitche: I just want to be able to connect to my laptop in the same room so I can play alpha centauri and use rosetta stone without getting off of my desktop
<Jetfighter> Whats command to install it, and is there SMF?
<LjL> Jetfighter: you really need to ask the ISP for the pass... unless your have the user manual, and it lists a default pass, and the ISP didn't change it
<Jetfighter> ISP is closed today
<Jetfighter> Can I install SMF?
<Jetfighter> Or phpBB 3?
<N3rg4r> lisapc, if ur using ubuntu, all ports are opened by default i think, but you DO have to forward it if r using broadband
<dick> so are rpm's really that dangerous?
<LjL> Jetfighter: there's only phpbb2 available in the repos. i don't know what smf is
<Robbie_Crash> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lisapc> N3rg4r,  i didnt forward anything, yet its still download things. why?
<LjL> dick: quite. what did you intend to install as an RPM?
<PatrickBic> how do i find out which ubuntu versionn i am using..
<PatrickBic> ?
<LjL> PatrickBic: lsb_release -a
<dick> limewire
<Jetfighter> SMF is another forum software...www.simplemachines.org
<N3rg4r> because you are connected to the other computers
<LjL> !limewire > dick    (dick, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PatrickBic> LjL: thanks
<N3rg4r> lisapc, you have broadband?
<dick> yeah i saw it
<lisapc> N3rg4r,  yes broadband
<dick> thanks
<N3rg4r> lisapc, you should have a router don't you
<LadyNikon> So .. i got my card working in ubuntu.. now i need to fix the speed for it.. its a pantech PX-500
<lisapc> N3rg4r, yeah why?
<adjioev_> how do i use Ubotu bot?
<LjL> !bot > adjioev_    (adjioev_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jetfighter> LjL, command for phpBB 2 install pls
<Jetfighter> ?
<Nergar> you need to forward it so the other computers can connect to yours, and you can d/l faster and share the files
<LadyNikon> heh
<LjL> Jetfighter: i told you,  sudo apt-get install phpbb2 . *after* enabling Universe.
<aos> hey
<Nergar> lisapc, you need to forward it so the other computers can connect to yours, and you can d/l faster and share the files
<Jetfighter> I missed it...I am so stupid, enable Universe?
<LjL> Jetfighter: you've even been given an awful command that enables universe *and* installs phpbb2 in a row.
<LjL> !universe > Jetfighter    (Jetfighter, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aos> i have error when i try to instal cedega http://wklej.org/id/9cd91ea755 - what im makening wrong??
<LadyNikon> I asked this question yesterday .. what are good aps that are visio replacements
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - has anyone got the nvidia 1.0-9755 driver installed on their machine yet?
<PriceChild> !anyone | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lisapc> Nergar,  so I need to enter my modems config menu and add that port Azaerus uses?
<Jetfighter> So I can't use that command yet?
<kitche> aos: you have to install build-essential
<Nergar> yes lisapc
<LjL> Jetfighter: smf doesn't seem to be available. mind you, you can still install it manually, and so can you with phpbb 3... but it's not nearly as easy as installing from a package i assume
<LjL> Jetfighter: no
<lisapc> Nergar, is that risky? can I make modem stop working?
<aos> kitche: how??:)
<kitche> aos: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aos> kk
<Vince_> I need help installing.  Both Edgy and Dapper report that they cannot mount the CD-ROM drive during intallation.  I have tried downloading different copies of the ISO's from different mirrors.  The MD5 Sums check out so I doubt the downloads are being corrupted.  I have tried different CD Rom Drives.  I have tried checking the CD-ROM however this results in the same error.  I have tried...
<Vince_> ...switching the CD-ROMS physicly and logicly from Master to Slave and back.  Can somebody please help.  I am at my wits end.
<Nergar> lisapc, if you only forward the port nothing will happen
<aos> kitche: i have it in newest version
<LjL> Jetfighter: according to the poster, this command  sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install phpbb2  should enabled Universe and then install phpbb2. however i still advice you to read the info about repositories and components.
<kitche> aos: hmm seems odd that it will say that then
<lisapc> Nergar, what do I look for?
<prevone> Vince_, what motherboard are you using
<vox754> Vince_: what do you mean "mounting the cdrom during installation"? If it is installing it is mounted, no?
<Nergar> firewall or port forwarding, but you may want to google your router and port forward
<zafod77> anybody know of any good packages for streaming video? I wish to set up my ubuntu box to serve out streaming video(readable by windows machines)
<movi> i need to delete and recreate a partition with parted
<Jetfighter> parted?
<kitche> aos: try reconfiguring it and if it says that again check your path with echo $PATH in cli
<Vince_> vox754: I mean just that it loads the CD boots from it, I select Text Mode, it asks a few question then tells me it cannot mount the CD-ROM
<PriceChild> movi, Gparted?
<movi> PriceChild, not realy, because i need to excactly recreate it
<LjL> !vlc > zafod77    (zafod77, see the private message from Ubotu)
<movi> so that i dont kill the fs
<aos> k
<khaije> !tsocks
<arooni> can i run yahoo widgets
<ubotu> tsocks: transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-2 (edgy), package size 209 kB, installed size 548 kB
<movi> im doing this because my first partition is behind my second one
<arooni> for linux?
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok - i have nvidia geforce go 6150 and I am running Edgy which i upgraded from dapper.  I want to install the Nvidia 1.0-9755 driver that came out a few days ago, but i get an error saying: unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel and that they are properly configured.  etc
<Vince_> prevone: Checking now,  I belive its an AZURS or MSI board with a NVidia Nforce2 chipset
<Nergar> lisapc, firewall or port forwarding, but you may want to google your router and port forward
<Jetfighter> LjL, i did command, then I go to localhost, it's not there
<zafod77> LjL: VLC quality is garbage. any settings I have tried with it are REALLY choppy
<prevone> denis_on_ubuntu, are you using the official nvidia installer?
<vox754> Vince_: and the graphical installation is the same?
<Jetfighter> :(
<denis_on_ubuntu> prevone - yes I am using the one i got from the Nvidia web site
<LjL> Jetfighter, type "dpkg -L phpbb2" and *read the documentation that comes with it*!
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubuntu, one second...
<Vince_> Graphical Installation tells me it /bin/sh cant access TTY; Job Control Turned off, and then drops me to busy box
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubuntu, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc xserver-xorg-dev pkg-config
<prevone> denis_on_ubuntu, whats wrong with the nvidia driver in the repos?
<prevone> denis_on_ubuntu, if you still want to install the latest your going to have to install the headers for your kernel
<zafod77> Is there anything other than VLC that might work for streaming video services?
<crdlb> zafod77, mplayer
<Jetfighter> ALL that did was list files
<vox754> Vince_: wow! bad motherboard, hardware, BIOS, architecture, all, everything?
<LjL> Jetfighter: right, and among those there will be documentation ones.
<tuskernini> zafod77, xine
<priich> LjL, a bit risky doing a blind sed replace on sources.list unless you know exactly what's in there, yes ? ( i mean if there's some old #commented away repo lingering in there, you just enabled it.)
<zafod77> crdlb:  mplayer will output a streem to the net(or local network)?
<Jetfighter> how do I get to those to read them?
<Vince_> Ok its a BIOSTAR M7NCG 400
<crdlb> zafod77, I though you meant play a stream
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok thank you - but the thing is i did that last time, and once it installed the nvidia driver, X wouldnt start as it said something along the lines of that the nvidia kernel module ahs a different version than 1.0 9755 or something
<LjL> priich: if he doesn't know what repos are, he'll hardly have added any. at any rate, i did specify that wasn't my command, and that my advice was to read the documentation that i've given him twice or thrice already.
<denis_on_ubuntu> and i had to reinstall everything from scratch :(
<priich> LjL, cool.
<zafod77> tuskernini: will xine output a stream to the network?
<LjL> Jetfighter: either  less filename  or, if you see the word "man" in the name,  man keyword  (the name of the file, but without path or extension)
<priich> LjL, yeah the helpfile even has nice pictures. :)
<Jetfighter> so less readme?
<LjL> Jetfighter: no, you need the path too. less /blah/blah/readme
<tuskernini> zafod77, not a clue... sorry is there no xine channel?
<Vince_> VOX754: It works for everything else
<tuskernini> zafod77, join #xine
<cycro> why does a black box appear around every desklet i have from gdesklet?
<Vince_> Anyone?
<prevone> Vince_, are you using the integrated video?
<vox754> Vince_: Is it old? Anyways I would recommend you to try Knoppix Live CD. You can try if that runs.
<denis_on_ubuntu> PREVONE are you there bud?
<Vince_> prevone: IT has onboard but I have an AGP card installed.
<Vince_> And it works fine
<Vince_> vox754: I don't want knoppix I want ubuntu
<prevone> denis_on_ubuntu, does the new driver do something for you that the previous versions didnt?
<wolferine> easiest way to go from an ATI card to an Nvidia?
<Vince_> BTW I can install breazy up to a point.  However then It won't let me out of the area where I need to setup my User Account
<Vince_> SO I know it can load it
<vox754> Vince_: Knoppix is based on Debian just like Ubuntu; so if Knoppix runs, you may gather information that you may use on Ubuntu, you can even tell developers about it.
<denis_on_ubuntu> well apeprantly this driver is the first to support my system - the previous drivers INSTALL but do not do anything - like everything still looks choppy and unrendered
<denis_on_ubuntu> as if i didt even install a driver
<Ademan> is there any way to get a list of packages installed on an ubuntu computer and then install that list on another computer?
<Vince_> vox754: Im not smart enough to even know what i'm looking for.  I know this board works with Ubuntu because i've had it running on this machine before.
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<wolferine> do I need to remove the ATI driver first, or just swap the hardware and Ubuntu will recognize?
<Vince_> If I get knoppix running thats well and good but I don't know how it tells me anything on how to get Ubuntu Running
<arrenlex> Ademan: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' > biglist
<Jetfighter> LjL, I can't find out how to get to it, it's all so confusing
<prevone> denis_on_ubuntu, and you enabled the driver in xorg.conf?
<arrenlex> Ademan: Take biglist to another computer. "cat biglist | xargs sudo apt-get install"
<Ademan> arrenlex: wow haha
<denis_on_ubuntu> i think so yes
<Ademan> awesome though, thanks
<tmpvar> is there a way to generate more /dev/fb*'s?
* soweto76 nice pipe
<vox754> Vince_: ah, okay. Mmm.. Breezy is old, and you tried the newer versions... You didn't answered how old your motherboard was.
<Ademan> arrenlex: would i have to use fakeroot or something in order to do that from a liveCD?
<denis_on_ubuntu> i actually read somewhere on a forum that the 1.0-9755 driver is the first one that normally works with my card. and i managed ONCE on dapper to install it and it worked splendidly, but now i'm on edgy and i dont know what id id the last time lol
<Vince_> Vox754: I have no idea how old it is.. a few years.  But as I said i've HAD Ubuntu running on this before
<prevone> Vince_, did you try fiesty?
<arrenlex> Ademan: You're on a liveCD and you want to see what packages are installed on the system's hard drive?
<denis_on_ubuntu> i just dont want to install it, get that message about different versions of kernel modules and then have to reinstall evreything which takes hours
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<tyro> hi!
<Vince_> Prevone: No. And i'm not going too untill its a stable release with some documentation behind it.  Otherwise I can't use it.
<mp3elv> hi anyone could give me help?
<Ademan> arrenlex: yeah, my computer is dead
<arrenlex> Ademan: You'd have to mount the partition and chroot into it.
<Ademan> (envy killed it)
<arrenlex> Ademan: "dead"?
<spudthepo> .
<mp3elv> im using feisty and cant access my network, i have internet but no network
<prevone> denis_on_ubuntu, you might want to check out http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<arrenlex> Ademan: What did it do?
<Ademan> i can't even log in to a tty
<PriceChild> mp3elv, > #ubuntu+1
<arrenlex> Ademan: What happens?
<LjL> Jetfighter: look not to sound too harsh, but if a webserver and friends confuse you so much, perhaps you shouldn't use them? i mean, from a security point of view. anyway after installing the package and skimming through the file list, i'm tempted to say that the file you want to read is /usr/share/doc/phpbb2/README.Debian
<Vince_> Look.. Let me ask this...  If I started Knoppix from one drive and then load the Ubuntu CD and mounted it from knoppix couild I run the install from there?
<Ademan> i get about 20 errors that talk about /dev/null
<denis_on_ubuntu> prevone i read through that quite a few times hehe
<tyro> Ahm, i don't want to bother you... i wouldt like to participate...
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  that may be a bit hard.
<arrenlex> Ademan: ...right...
<Ademan> gimme a second i posted it on launchpad
<PriceChild> mp3elv, please remember feisty is unreleased. and is buggy. Support in #ubuntu+1
<vox754> Vince_: I guess you are out of luck then... sorry. Yeah. As long as you have time try everything that comes to your mind!
<mp3elv> thank u very much
<denis_on_ubuntu> and it didnt really help :( i guess the question is, how do i make sure that the kernel module has the same vresion 1.0-9755 as the driver, which is also 1.0-9755?
<Vince_> Dr_willis: If you have another idea i'm all ears.  No one else seems to have a clue why it won't just install from the CD
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  theres  a lot of very odd/hardcore/weird/freaky ways to install ubuntu.   if you got a 2nd pc. you could try a net boot.
<tyro> (does any1 have a few secounds for me?)
<Vince_> I don't so I can't
<Ademan> arrenlex: https://launchpad.net/bugs/91335  pretty bad title, a little on the rant-ish side, but i did my best to describe everything i did up till the problem, and what happened during the problem
<Ademan> and a couple things i tried to fix the problem
<Vince_> I have one PC with 2 CD Roms.
<prevone> Vince_, I understand that you may be uncomfortable with using testing software but the truth is that the major differences between the different versions is simply versions of software
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  of course ya could always try swapping around cdrom drives... or just run it in vmware for a while to learn the system.. or try feisty see if it has the same problem.
<prevone> you should be able to follow guides almost the same way
<Dr_willis> its possible theres some oddball kernel issue/bug causing the problem
<matkix0s> What is the command to tell what kernal your running?
<matkix0s> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> matkix0s, uname -r
<Jetfighter> Ugh
<Jetfighter> At least I can run a .sh file
<priich> matkix0s, uname -r
<cycro> mm
<priich> heh late as usual :)
<rada> Dr_willis: hi
<cycro> why does ubuntu automatically lunch sessions and file manager when i log in?
<cycro> launch*
<Vince_> Dr Willis: I already swapped drives I don't want to run it in VM Ware (I used breazy exclusively a few years ago and want to use it agian with a dual booted windows system so if i'm using VM Ware I might as well stick with WIndows) and I don't want to use Feistey till it's got some documentation behind it because the last time I tried the devel version I was just told it wasn't stable so no...
<Vince_> ...one would help me with it
<tyro> Hopefully not only for the logs: I would like to translate some pages from ubuntu.com into german... Just in case anybody cares...
<priich> Vince_,  do you get any error messages at all ?
<tyro> DOES anyone care???
<yeb> hi
<tyro> Hi yeb!
<arrenlex> Ademan: Have you fscked this partition?
<yeb> having problems after having installed feisty5
<yeb> using irssi dumb terminal mode hehe
<yeb> ohh the joy
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  in like a month it will be consiodered supported.. so..   do whatever you feel comfortable with. You could use vmware to INSTALL it to a real hard drive. :) then try booting the hd.
<denis_on_ubuntu> the question i have is, how do i make sure that the kernel module has the same version 1.0-9755 as the driver, which is also 1.0-9755 to make that the nvidia drivers work once i install them?
<Ademan> arrenlex: no, that would be a good place to start though huh?  i mounted it from the liveCD successfully though
<kitche> !feisty | yeb
<ubotu> yeb: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<yeb> cheers
<arrenlex> Ademan: Unmount it and run fsck <device>
<tyro> ahm...
<Vince_> priich: Yes... It says on the Desktop CD that /bin/sh can't access tty; then drops me to busy box,  If I try the alternate or Dapper CD's it tells me it can't mount the CD
<tyro> huhu
<Jetfighter> Can we upgrade from current one to that one easy?
<tyro> who lends me an ear?
<tyro> :)
<matkix0s> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<wick2o> hello
<Vince_> Dr Willis: Now that is also an idea.  But I don't have VM Ware, Just Microsoft Virtual PC.  How woulld I access the physical hard drive from instide the virtual machine?
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  may want to try a can of compressed air and cleaning out the drive.. and perhaps test the disk on another machine.
<PriceChild> Hi wick2o
<ubuntu> hi
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<Jetfighter> Guys'
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  or 'virtualbox'  its free.. and vmware has a free version.
<Vince_> Dr_Willis: I did that already and I swapped drives, and I tried different drives
<Jetfighter> How much extra space do you recommend after installing Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  sounds almost like the ide controller, or cable issue.
<wick2o> preseeding?  Ive been over the docs and have a very nice preseeding file, however when it gets to partitioning it still asks if i want to use freespace or the whole drive
<tyro> AHM...
<tyro> ???
<wick2o> is there an undocumented preseed option for this?
<tyro> is anybody listening?
<Vince_> Dr_Willis: Yes but I don't have any problums with these drives anyware else.  I would think a faulty cable would start making the drives act funny anywhere
<shatrat> shmeelAway, try right clicking on the volume tray icon and going to preferences and changing it so it is working on a different mixer slider.  Not sur which one it will be for your external speakers
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  ive seen weirder things happen.
<rada> any irc client where I can easily highlight my nick if in a message?
<tyro> HELP!!!
<Jetfighter> mIRC
<Jetfighter> GAIM
<arrenlex> rada: Don't all clients in existence do that?
<Vince_> Dr_Willis: Ehhhh I dunno this just dosen't smell like a cable issue.
<PriceChild> tyro, ask your question
<tyro> thx
<Jetfighter> GAIM and mIRC *SHOULD* do it.
<denis_on_ubuntu> the question i have is, how do i make sure that the kernel module has the same version 1.0-9755 as the driver, which is also 1.0-9755 to make that the nvidia drivers work once i install them?
<prevone> Vince_, i agree
<Ademan> arrenlex: yeah it's in progress
<wick2o> rada irssi
<shmeelAway> shatrat, i can control the volume itself, but i can't set up hotkeys
<tyro> No question: i would like to participate: translate some sites into german
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  ive also heard that a lot of the  motherboards made in the last few years have capaciator issues.. but heck - for all we know its a  odd hardware/bios/kernel bug.
<prevone> if you have been able to run other OSs and booted into the live session i would rule out hardware problems
<Vince_> Dr_Willis: How would I install Ubuntu to a physical hard drive from inside a virual machine though?
<shatrat> shmeelAway, dont know muhc about 'hotkeys' sorry ;(
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  ive also seen examples of installing ubuntu with the debootstrap stuff
<shmeelAway> np
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  have the virtual machine 'access' the real drive.. its a vmware setting rather trivial
<arrenlex> Vince_: I take it you've not looked at install.exe?
<shatrat> Jetfighter, mIRC is a crappy nagware windows xchat clone, why mention it?
<PriceChild> tyro, You may like to join #ubuntu-de :)
<tyro> THX!
<PriceChild> !participate | tyro
<ubotu> tyro: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Vince_> arrenlex: No I haven't.  I don't want to install it inside windows.  I want to dual boot and have seperate paritions.  As a matter of fact I have the partitions already setup and formatted.
<priich> Vince_, and you've tried with apci=off; noapic; nolapic  (or whatever the options are when you're having interrupt problems.) ?
<tyro> perhaps i can also help in other ways: i work on optimal control (maths)...
<PriceChild> tyro, btw translation of ubuntu feisty will start in a few days on launchpad.net
<Vince_> priich: No I have not tried that either.  Thanks :-D
<tyro> thank you very much PriceChild!
<rwxr-xr--> how can i change my Desktop to GNOME To KDE?
<Vince_> This is great at least now I have some leads I can try
<arrenlex> !kde | rwxr-xr--
<ubotu> rwxr-xr--: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<tyro> Maybe one can even optimize something here :)
<prevone> shatrat, mirc is a great program
<arrenlex> Vince_: I don't think you understand how it works. Install.exe still installs ubuntu to a separate partition which you dual-boot to. It just does so from inside windows.
<aos> kitche: still same error;/
<Vince_> Dr_Willis: Another issue though. If I install from a Virtual PC won't it set it up for the emulated hardware?
<shatrat> prevone, my brother uses it, im not a fan.  Its nagware for one,a nd it seems inferior to xchat or bitchx for another.
<rwxr-xr--> arrenlex, : i ihave Ubuntu
<sur2rien> someone can help me with noob questions? new to ubuntu, and grub says : cant mount the selected partition or smth like that
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  yep. thats an issue.
<arrenlex> rwxr-xr--: I think almost everyone on this channel has ubuntu. And?
<rwxr-xr--> umm nothing then Sorry :<
<Vince_> arrenlex: Ok but how does it do that if Windows can't read the EXT3 File system?
<Giupeppe> hi guys do you know if is there a support channel for avant-window-navigator?
<Vince_> Dr_Willis: Can I just copy the install files and then run the install from the HD instead of the CDROM?
<Dr_willis> Vince_,  perhaps..  or use a .iso file of the installer cd.
<Giupeppe> guys do you know if is there a support channel for avant-window-navigator?
<arrenlex> Vince_: There are no problems making windows read ext3.
<arrenlex> Vince_: There are tons of drivers everywhere. I assume they've been integrated.
<Vince_> arrenlex: I'll try that out then
<Giupeppe> guys do you know if is there a support channel for avant-window-navigator?
<Ademan_kitchen> arrenlex: this is the computer in question, fsck should have been very clear about any errors right?
<adjioev_> is there a good flv player for ubuntu?
<Ademan_kitchen> i'll paste the output, but it looks fine to me
<garrettkajmowicz> How do I tell an Ubuntu system to use a different version of gcc when compiling Ubuntu packages?
<Vince_> Ok.. I got some ideas to try.  I'll be back in a bit and let you guys know how it goes.  THANK YOU for your help
<Giupeppe> guys do you know if is there a support channel for avant-window-navigator?
<netcrash> Hello , what's the best tool to fix screen resolution ?
<Dr_willis> netcrash,  depends on the exact problem
<Giupeppe> guys do you know if is there a support channel for avant-window-navigator?
<Ademan_kitchen> garrettkajmowicz: i believe /bin/gcc is a symbolic link to a specific version of gcc, though you SHOULD be building packages with pbuilder, in which case the debian directory tells what versions of utilities you'll be using
<bruenig> Giupeppe, doubt it and stop repeating
<aos> how can i uninstall wine and cedega?
<Giupeppe> bruenig but if I write it only one times only few peoples read it no? :)
<bruenig> idiot
<bulmer> how come when NXclient is installed via synaptics it does not show up under Applications menu?
<PriceChild> bruenig, That comment was not needed!
<bruenig> aos, for wine at least, assuming you installed it via repos, sudo apt-get install wine
<Ademan_kitchen> aos: did you install wine through the repositories?
<netcrash> Dr_willis:  philips monitor 107e , Samsung syncmaster 1100p , the last one I have placed the freq at 75h using nvidia-settings or I wasn't being able to do it. In the philips I just can't place it at 75 using the "same" string in xorg.conf
<bruenig> flooders who know they are flooding and don't care and then laugh about it, that comment was mild believe me
<Ademan_kitchen> aos: you should be able to, in synaptic click on it and hit remove and then apply, or on the command line sudo apt-get remove wine
<bruenig> aos, I meant sudo apt-get remove wine
<PriceChild> !coc > bruenig
<mark_> apt-get suddenlyt not working.  I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly after it DL's but it doesn't install
<timetrap> Does anyone know anything about the Gnome "shared folders" admin tool?
<Giupeppe> do you know if is there a support channel for avant-window-navigator?
<aos> ty
<Ademan_kitchen> mark_: what was the last package you tried to install?
<timetrap> I keep tyring to delete shares but they will not go away
<denis_on_ubuntu> the question i have is, how do i make sure that the kernel module has the same version 1.0-9755 as the driver, which is also 1.0-9755 to make that the nvidia drivers work once i install them?
<mark_> first to fail was mpd
<Ademan_kitchen> Giupeppe: no, there isn't one that i know of, what is your question?
<garrettkajmowicz> Ademan_kitchen: The problem I have is that though I've installed g++3.3 and g++ 3.4, there is no "g++" executible, and the version of gcc being used is 4.0.3.  I don't know how the system could be allowed to get into such a state, but it's a fresh install.
* bruenig did not breach coc because as with all contracts, when one end is not upheld, it ceases to bind
<Ademan_kitchen> mark_: have you tried apt-get install mpd -f ?
<mark_> Ademan_kitchen, I've been installing a bunch of stuff for mythtv and have almost all.
<bruenig> !repeat | Giupeppe
<ubotu> Giupeppe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<intelikey>        i see in /var/log/  a subdir named 'unattended-upgrades'   please tell me that ubuntu doesn't default to upgrade anything without user clearance first ?
<aos> ok - how can i unsinstal cedega?
<aos> :)
<timetrap> Does anyone know anything about the Gnome "shared folders" admin tool? I keep tyring to delete shares but they will not go away
<PriceChild> aos, how did you install it?
<mark_> Ademan_kitchen, yes tried -f.  also tried --purge remove but it said it wasn't installed
<netcrash> Hello again I have two monitors what is a good software to handle the frequency values on them ?  philips monitor 107e , Samsung syncmaster 1100p , the last one I have placed the freq at 75h using nvidia-settings or I wasn't being able to do it. In the philips I just can't place it at 75 using the "same" string in xorg.conf
<Ademan_kitchen> mark_: hrm, i've had similar problems, iirc last time i had it was with the k3d modeling application, it ended up being a problem with python, lemme see if i can dig up the bug report
<PriceChild> !pm | aos
<ubotu> aos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<garrettkajmowicz> Ademan_kitchen: n/m - I seem to have found the problem.
<Giupeppe> I have ubuntu 64 bit but it doesn't work I've compiled but...someone can help me please? sorry for repeat :(
<mark_> thanks Ademan_kitchen
<aos> heh
<aos> kk
<timetrap> Does anyone know anything about the Gnome "shared folders" admin tool?
<bulmer> how come when NXclient is installed via synaptics it does not show up under Applications menu ? any additional steps?
<bruenig> !repeat | timetrap
<ubotu> timetrap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> synaptics is for touchscreen
<aos> first i added reposiory than use sudo rm sudo ln -s sudo wget sudo chmod
<bruenig> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<kitche> bulmer: it's not in networking?
<aos> and in last sudo ./winecvs.sh
<bulmer> kitche nope..i looked at all the sub menus there
<Ademan_kitchen> arrenlex: http://rafb.net/p/KWqnPt74.html   fsck output
<lisapc> in firefox. it says: Windows Media Player cannot play video file.
<lisapc> Click here to download missing Video ActiveX Object!   Any fix for this?
<bruenig> lisapc, no
<lisapc> bruenig, so i cant play those videos?
<bruenig> lisapc, not the activex stuff
<denis_on_ubuntu> guys i'm trying to install the NVIDIA driver 1.0-9755 but i want to make sure that the kernel module has the same version as the driver, being 1.0-9755 - how would  i do this?
<Ademan_kitchen> denis_on_ubuntu: there should be a file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common       and in it there's a line DISABLE_MODULES="" or something like that, add nv in between the quotes
<ajax_> Hello everyone, I am very new to linux in general, my current problem is that I re-installed Ubuntu on top of itself, and the GRUB that my computer boots to currently, cannot find my Ubuntu or Windows partition, but if I boot to the Ubuntu Live CD and choose "boot to first hard disk" the GRUB menu there allows me access to everything, how can I go about modifying the GRUB that my computer boots to?
<timetrap> Does anyone know anything about the Gnome "shared folders" admin tool? I keep tyring to delete shares but they will not go away
<bulmer> also when clicking Add/Remove  the NXclient menu is blank nothing to add nor remove
<bruenig> !repeat | timetrap
<ubotu> timetrap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !patience | timetrap
<shmeelAway> np
<ubotu> timetrap: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<denis_on_ubuntu> thank you ademan_kitchen i will try that :)
<Ademan_kitchen> mark_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/k3d/+bug/64848   probably unrelated, but might be an ok starting point
<adjioev_> is there a good flv player for ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> does ubuntu have a version option?
<intelikey> !grub > ajax_
<lisapc> bruenig, ok
<guidex> does anyone know how to read windows vista "live file system" cd/dvd's in ubuntu edgy? bah my backups cannot be read! workarounds?
<ajax_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<conic> yes guidex
<ajax_> thank you
<guidex> how do you do it
<conic> unmount the volume and remount it with -t udf
<guidex> let me try brb
<conic> it will work
<intelikey> ajax_ the first of those links is the page you want.
<bulmer> conic: is that the file system type of vista?
<con-man> any beryl developers in here?
<con-man> etrrr
<con-man> err
<conic> the default mount in fstab is different or something
<con-man> wrong channel
<conic> but to read vista dvd ya have to do that
<conic> worked it out yesterday or day before
<guidex> blumer:  vista/xp only from microsofts standpoint
<priich> aos, i guess it depends on how you installed it. From cvs or from some 3d party repo or just copy the files "manually" ?
<mark_> Ademan_kitchen, similar error message but not the same.  different cause.  It appears I can't use apt-get at all right now on anything
<guidex> it's just like ms to do something like that too bah
<Almondega> wheni install, a popup error boot i/o show, whats wrong?
<aos> first i added reposiory than use sudo rm sudo ln -s sudo wget sudo chmod
<crwl_> i need to try something
<crwl_> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<aos> so dunno how to call it;)
<bulmer> guidex my question was what type is the file system?
<Ademan_kitchen> mark_: i had that problem one other time, lemme see if i can find that bug report
<guidex> vista pushed 3 users and 3 pc's out of the windows world into the ubuntu world in this house :D
<kitche> vexati0n: might want to fix your router
<conic> oh was iso something something
<ncaller> anyone got a oneliner to show you the top 10 memory using processes on your box and how much in MB they are using?
<conic> wait ill put the dvd in
<guidex> well 4 pc's including the laptop
<kitche> gasbag//l might want to fix your router
<bruenig> aos, that remark you are making about added a repository ... is extremely confusing
<PriceChild> vexati0n, please join #pricechild
<aos> let me paste u all comands i used
<aos> w8:)
<conic> 1 sec bulmer
<bruenig> !paste | aos
<ubotu> aos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aos>  i know
<conic> its only 1 line
<conic> This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<conic> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<shaolinint> hi guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mark_> thanks Ademan_kitchen I've seen somethign about using dpkg -l || grep ^ii to find bad pkgs, but that doesn't give me anything
<conic> thats what happens if ya put vista dvd in
<shaolinint> I have a lil problem with my splash
* mode/#ubuntu [+b vexati0n!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<octoberdan> I'm trying to dist-upgrade, but fail when "trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/xset' which is also in package xbase-clients." What should I do? I've been playing around with it for awhile, but haven't gotten anywhere
<conic> ubuntu does support ISO-13346 but ya just have to specify
<theBishop> Has anyone connected their Motorola DVR to an Ubuntu box?
<octoberdan> I try to remove xbase-clients, but am not allowed to because of dependencies
<shaolinint> I've tried 2 tutorial:
<kitche> PriceChild: don't forget gasbag also he's affected by it also
<bulmer> conic: okay gracias for the info
<shaolinint> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash
<shaolinint> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash
<bruenig> shaolinint, oh those two?
<shaolinint> and this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Ademan_kitchen> mark_: it seems the bug i remember reporting... i didnt...
<shaolinint> but I still can't get my splash working
<shaolinint> any idea?
<octoberdan> I would really appreciate the help, I'm new to this
<priich> aos, hmm you added a repo+ used wget, ehh ? Well does dpkg -l | grep -i cedega show anything ?       If not does sudo apt-cache search cedega give any results ?
<wick2o> anyone know how to preseed the "Disk space to parition:" to always use erase entire disk ?
<octoberdan> googling with links just isn't cuting it
<aos> w8 - i will show u all things i done:)
<Joost> test
<Jetfighte1> Help
<bruenig> priich, cedega is not repository, it is a third party proprietary thing
<Jetfighte1> I downloaded Hamachi for linux, I don't knowhow to start install
<mark_> ooh lookie there!  dpkg -l gives me: Bus error (core dumped)  that's weird
<octoberdan> Is there any more information I should give?
<Almondega> when i install, a popup error buffer i/o show, whats wrong?
<shaolinint> uhm
<mark_> anyone know what could cause that?
<Ademan_kitchen> mark_: hrm, unfortunately it seems i'm not nearly as useful as i had hoped to be, the best i can come up with now is just googling the error code..
<aos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9957/
<Eleaf> hello
<aos> here u have all
<intelikey> i see in /var/log/  a subdir named 'unattended-upgrades'   please tell me that ubuntu doesn't do that by default ?        does anyone know ?
<Eleaf> Is it possible to have a script run every time a file is added to a directory?
<Jetfighte1> How do I run hamachi install, I don't knw how :(
<mark_> Ademan_kitchen, thanks.  done that.  that's a weird error tho.  never seen that
<Eleaf> ;p
<ncaller> this will give me top 10 processes using memory via percentage used, but not in MB used: ps auxOv | awk -F ' ' '{print $4,$11}' | sort -r | head
<doctorshim> I have a dumb IRC question...
<octoberdan> Is there an apt-get command to remove a package and everything that depends on it?
<Ademan_kitchen> mark_: i know you
<intelikey> mark_ bus error would imply that the kernel and the interface to the hd (or what ever media you are installed on)  are not communicating correctly for what ever cause.
<Ademan_kitchen> 're not supposed to do this
<doctorshim> Do admins have a '@' infront of their nick?
<kitche> doctorshim: they are ops and they are admins of the channel
<Ademan_kitchen> but you might consider trying the #ubuntu+1 channel as well if we're all being useless
<PriceChild> doctorshim, ops hide themselves in #ubuntu channels
<priich> bruenig,  well he said he added a repo.  If they allow cvs access then i figuredit was worth checking out.
<sleepy723> I am an nice easy going guy age 26. Do you like eating out in fine restaurants and taking exciting trips to different countries, or perhaps you just like taking a stroll and eating a  hotdog and having a laugh.
<sleepy723> I am looking for a nice attractive girl. I don't care if you have certain  vices such as smoking or whatever else. Don't care if you don't work either. Well, see you soon, I hope, wherever you are!
<doctorshim> I see.
<jrib> octoberdan: apt-get does that automatically
<doctorshim> But most of the time, do they have a '@' infront of their nick on most other chans?
<Jetfighte1> Yes
<Ademan_kitchen> wtf?
<PriceChild> doctorshim, yes
<doctorshim> k
<doctorshim> kthx
<Tachoh> wtf is going here:
<Tachoh> "sorry test user is not allowed to execute blah blah as root on blah"
<Tachoh> sudoers file looks like: %group ALL=(ALL) /commands/blah
<Tachoh> i can sudo if i just do a ALL=(ALL) ALL
<octoberdan> jrib: For some reason it's not doing it for me when I try to remove xbase-clients
<Tachoh> but i don't need that
<Jetfighte1> Help
<Tachoh> hints? suggestions? flames?
<Wolvenhaven> im trying to get bt downloads working on my server, do i do "lynx torrenturl" or is there some command for the bt client?
<shaolinint> ok uhm, any idea why my splash is not working? hehe
<mark_> anyone know how to reinstall dpkg if mine is broken?
<PriceChild> mark_, you can't just reinstall dpkg... you should fix it
<Jetfighte1> How can I install Hamachi, I don't know how to install it.
<ncaller> well I found that artsd was consuming 90% of system RAM on a 1GB RAM box, so I did pkill -HUP artsd and freed over 800MB of RAM, I'm guessing artsd ran into some kind of problem
<kitche> !hamachi | Jetfighte1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<kitche> hmm ubotu doesn't know about it hang on Jetfighte1
<intelikey> Tachoh you used visudo  to edit that ?    you might add a colen.    %group ALL=(ALL) : /commands/blah
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: btdownloadheadless  or  btdownloadcurses  depending on what you want
<mark_> PriceChild, what do I use to install dpkg if I don't have dpkg?
<priich> ncaller, maybe you were just playing a really, really long celine dion song. ;)
<guidex> anyone here have experience running visual studio 6 setup and sp5 setup under wine/ubuntu
<PriceChild> mark_, I don't understand.
<guidex> ?
<Wolvenhaven> jrib when i went to those they were python scripts not programs, am i supposed to run them?
<Tachoh> intelikey: yep, visudo checks out
<ncaller> priich heh possible that if I was doing that artsd got bored, fell asleep and forgot to free() anything it asked for
<Tachoh> i'll try
<mark_> PriceChild, dpkg is the installer behind apt-get, so I just dunno how to reinstall.  normally I'd apt-get install dpkg or something similar
<kitche> Jetfighte1: do you have the .tar.gz from their site
<Vince_> Well... Loading ubuntu with the NOACPI option did not work
<PriceChild> mark_, why are you trying to install it?
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: what do you mean by "went to those"?  Yes, you just run them, python scripts are programs too :)
<PriceChild> mark_, its already there?
<Vince_> And I loaded Knoppix but I can't seem to run the Ubuntu Installer from within it
<Jetfighte1> Yeah
<PriceChild> mark_, you are on ubuntu right?
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: btdownloadcurses foo.torrent
<mark_> PriceChild, my dpkg appears to be broken.  yes ubuntu, heh
<octoberdan> jrib: Actually it's acting this way for all packages that have other packages dependent on it
<Wolvenhaven> thanks
<octoberdan> *them
<PriceChild> mark_, how is it broken?
<intelikey> Tachoh also %group is an odd name for a group...   was that just an example ?
<jrib> octoberdan: what command are you using?
<Vince_> I'm looking at the Install.exe but I have no idea what version of Ubuntu it installs and it will not let me partion the drives the way I wish
<Jetfighte1> kitchi, yes I do,
<Wolvenhaven> jrib i feel stupid, its the same screen i got when i did "lynx foo.torrent" :P
<mark_> PriceChild, I am getting a Bus error.  Reading Google entries suggest dpkg is broken
<PriceChild> Vince_, that is beta and not really good... Best you install from a cd
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: oh, I didn't know that would happen
<PriceChild> Vince_, it installs edgy btw
<PriceChild> mark_, what error?
<octoberdan> jrib: apt-get remove xbase-clients
<jrib> octoberdan: does aptitude do the same thing?
<Vince_> Price: I've been trying.  Ubuntu "REFUSES" to install from a CD
<mark_> PriceChild,   dpkg -l gives me: Bus error (core dumped)
* Wolvenhaven just needs to figure out how to do multiple torrents now :P
<octoberdan> jrib: Haven't tried aptitude
<colbert> I have downloaded some icon .zip files (.PNG icons inside), where do I extract them so I can choose them in Themes or must I manually set them ???
<kitche> Jetfighte1: tar -xvf filename.tar.gz && cd hamachi make && sudo make install should install it
<intelikey> PriceChild mark_ said "bus error"  and it core dumps.
<vox754> Vince_: I was away doing other stuff, so what did I miss? Did you tried Knoppix?
<shaolinint> no help for boot splash?
<PriceChild> Vince_, maybe ubuntu isn't for you... tried any other linux distros? Sometimes one distro just doesn't want to work :)
<kitche> !usplash | shaolinint
<ubotu> shaolinint: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Vince_> vox754: Yes, Knoppix loads fine except that it dosen't see my wireless card but I need drivers for it and I knew that already
<Vince_> PriceChild: Ubuntu IS for me.  I've used it loads before
<arrow__> d
<Wolvenhaven> fsk, i cant cd to the folder because its named "PC -..."
<kitche> Wolvenhaven: cd PC\ -.... use a slash to escape the space
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: why not?
<octoberdan> jrib: I get a "some packages are broken and have been fixed" message when remove it. Not sure if it stuck around afterword... finding out now
<kitche> Wolvenhaven: or put it in quotes
<zach89> when i compile software, I get a can't find X error.  How do i solve this?
<Wolvenhaven> thanks kitche i had forgotten :P
<Teekrul> eh... irc... its  been so long ...>.<
<shaolinint> kitche: thats the tutorial tried, but not work for me. uhm
<jrib> !compiling | zach89
<ubotu> zach89: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Vince_> vox754: Unfortunatly the Ubuntu Install did not want to run from within Knoppix
<Jetfighte1> kitche
<intelikey> Wolvenhaven quotes work in the command line
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: also, just using tab complete would probably be easiest
<Wolvenhaven> i havent used commandline in years so i had forgotten pretty much everything :P
<Jetfighte1> kitche, why CD hamachi?
<whtvrrob> is there a way to reduce my windows partition and extend my linux partition without having to format either disk? windows is ntfs, linux ext3
<vox754> Vince_: You never mentioned which Ubuntu you used before on that machine.
<kitche> Jetfighte1: umm that's the name of the folder cd means change directory
<Jetfighte1> It's not the name of the folder
<Jetfighte1> Want me to upload a screenie somewhere for you to see?
<intelikey> Wolvenhaven may i sujest remembering to use the [tab]  key   it knows all about excaping special chars
<Vince_> Breezy... and I've tried installing it but for some reason it gets to the point where It wants me to entery my USER ID and Password.  I enter these but then it just keeps asking me over and over agian.
<shaolinint> okay guys.. thank you, anyway
<shaolinint> later
<whtvrrob> is there a way to reduce my windows partition and extend my linux partition without having to format either disk? windows is ntfs, linux ext3
<PriceChild> Vince_, so one versino of ubuntu worked?
<cimenta> bitchx doesn't have GUI?
<Ninjai> hello....to install gtk in ubuntu what i need to do ?
<jrib> Ninjai: it's installed by default
<Wolvenhaven> yea
<Vince_> Price_Child: I used breazy a while back and then accidently trashed the hard drive and went back to windows (a job I was doing at the time required I use it).
<guidex> cimenta: i've been using xchat
<intelikey> cimenta no
<whtvrrob> anybody know the answer to my question?
<guidex> i used to use mirc/acidmax
<guidex> but haven't tried that under wine
<jrib> whtvrrob: no need to ask that, if someone knows, they will answer
<PriceChild> whtvrrob, gparted will do that fine
<Jetfighte1> kitche: http://www.kxuk.net/bucket/show_comp.php?id=29afa1910&name=hamachihelp.png
<arooni> is there a way i can easily remember the server addresses + usernames + passwords i use to log in via ssh?
<PriceChild> whtvrrob, on ubuntu or the livecd
<mark_> argh, anyone got any ideas how to fix dpkg giving me bus error/core dump?
<cimenta> guidex: how do you highlight whole line that contain your nick in xchat?
<conic> gparted will, but will most likely kill your boot loader aswell
<wick2o> is there a generate way to preseed the Disk Partition setup?  I've tried partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select Erase entire disk:* and Erase entire disk
<rogue780> I need to temporarily remount my / mount as read only....is there a way to do this?
<PriceChild> arooni, you could generate a ssh key and place it on the remote servers so that you don't need to use a login+pass
<PriceChild> rogue780, reboot into the live cd
<guidex> hrm
<arooni> PriceChild: how do i do that
<whtvrrob> pricechild: i'm actually running mint 2.02, based off of edgy, and have gparted open as root, but don't see the option of resizing
<guidex> double click on the text'
<Wolvenhaven> jrib how would i go about doing multiple torrents, because when i exit im pretty sure it cancils the dl
<guidex> or in some cases tripple click
<PriceChild>  whtvrrob you can't resize a drive you're using
<rogue780> PriceChild, I was wanting to do it without the livecd if possible
<PriceChild> arooni, http://www.astro.caltech.edu/~mbonati/WIRC/manual/DATARED/setting_up_no-password_ssh.html
<conic> gparted have a live cd
<intelikey> so nobody can answer my Q ?
<PriceChild> rogue780, sorry :)
<tanubis> Hi all... is it possible to upgrade your distro without needing to start from scratch?
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: start multiple instances of btdownloadwhatever
<PriceChild> !upgrade | tanubis
<ubotu> tanubis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nergar> sudo apt-get distro-update
<guidex> irc clients in linux aren't very good. i'm going to have to write my own :D
<intelikey> or nobody noticed my Q ?
<PriceChild> guidex, pardon?
<cimenta> guidex: I want it happen automatically
<whtvrrob> pricechild, thanks, that makes since, so i just need to unmount windows, reduce, then reboot into a live cd to do the rest, thanks again pricechild , off to test it
<priich> mark_, well then it may become tricky. Have you tried apt-get --fix-broken ? Otherwise i guess you could try and manually download the dpkg package from ftp and compare checksums.
<Wolvenhaven> thanks
<Vince_> vox754: Did I loose you?
<mark_> priich, I'm about to try dpkg-reconfigure -a and some variations
<guidex> pricechild: I used to use windows, nothing in linux seems to compare to mirc
<guidex> imo
<vox754> Vince_: what?
<PriceChild> guidex, what is mirc based off?
<Ninjai> ooh ok thanks
<guidex> it's a windows app
<guidex> windows xp etc
<Vince_> vox754: YOu asked me what version of Ubuntu I had used previously
<priich> rogue780, use sys_rq
<guidex> i don't know what it's written in
<vox754> Vince_: ah yes.
<guidex> it's closed source
<intelikey> magic SysRQ key
<PriceChild> guidex, xchat doesn't do it for you?
<PriceChild> intelikey, what's your question?
<intelikey> i see in /var/log/  a subdir named 'unattended-upgrades'   please tell me that ubuntu doesn't do that by default ?
<Nergar> !audio
<guidex> xchat is pretty good, but no..
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> repost ^
<Vince_> vox754: Did you see my answer?
<tanubis> what shell command can I use to see my current distro version?
<PriceChild> intelikey, not by default... you can change behaviour in system>admin>software sources
<guidex> i prefer the parent/child window irc client
<PriceChild> tanubis, lsb_release -r
<cimenta> so is there any GUI irc client for ubuntu that would automatically highlight whole message that contain my nick?
<vox754> Vince_: NO. What? private message?
<PriceChild> guidex, xchat can do that no?
<octoberdan> jrib: Not working. Wont install any of the x stuff that I need it to because of dependency problems
<tanubis> pricechild thankyou
<guidex> so i'll be porting over my irc client, nexirc
<doctorshim> k well, I love the lot of you.
<Jetfighte1> Can someone help me to extract and install something, if I provide a screenshot?
<facugaich> cimenta, XChat
<guidex> hrm...
<atomiku> how can I choose where something make installs to?
<octoberdan> jrib: This is getting frustrating
<intelikey> PriceChild k thanks.    so it's just there in case you set it to do unattened
<jrib> octoberdan: you mean uninstall right?
<intelikey> ?
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, what is it?
<Jetfighte1> http://www.kxuk.net/bucket/show_comp.php?id=29afa1910&name=hamachihelp.png
<octoberdan> jrib: Yes
<jrib> octoberdan: pastebin the errors
<PriceChild> intelikey, yup :)
<Jetfighte1> I need to extract and install hamachi
<PriceChild> !hamachi
<Vince_> vox754: I said I had previously used Breazy, but it was giving me different installation issues.  It just wants to loop when I get to the part about inserting my User ID and Password.
<cimenta> facugaich: could you please tell me how I could select/change the colour?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octoberdan> jrib: X isn't working.
<facugaich> cimenta, in the preferences
<facugaich> cimenta, or Settings, don't know how it is called in English
<intelikey> PriceChild while i have your ear.    what log would a slouth pot full of error messages from the boot process be in ?
<guidex> Princechild i don't know if xchat does that, however i'd prefer to just write one, i mean all this great free software from linux developers i should give something back
<octoberdan> jrib: I could probably post them somewhere public though via ftp. Are there dpkg logs?
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, you realise there's no gui ;)
<Jetfighte1> ?
<francisco> hello
<vox754> Vince_: ah, yes, I recall. And I told you it was old. So I have no clue. Anyways. I must leave now.
<PriceChild> intelikey, somewhere in /var/log
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> thanks.
<jrib> octoberdan: pipe to netcat jrib.dyndns.org 1234, like so:  echo "foo" | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 1234
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, install instructions are given for it in the archive
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<DJ_Danni> I need help
<DJ_Danni> Serios
<Jetfighte1> >.<
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, as in... the gui that you see on the website... you don't get that in linux... its a command line only
<guidex> ok so this is a real dumb question I guess, can mono compile my dependency free  vb source code without a lot of modifications?
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, ask :)
<kitche> guidex: don't know try it
<octoberdan> jrib: When I try to pipe the output of apt-get, it pipes everything up untill there's user input then forgets about piping
<Jetfighte1> Quick Start
<Jetfighte1> 	Run 'make install' and then 'tuncfg' from under the root account ---- How do I do that?
<jrib> octoberdan: try   apt-get whatever | tee some_file    then cat the file to me
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, sudo make install
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, sudo tuncfg
<cimenta> facugaich: I just want to change the colour. it's red now. no idea how to do it
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, pretty simple?
<crazy_bus> how come when I used devede it said it used all the space avaible in the program but when I burnt it to a 4.7gb disc it only used around half the space?
<Jetfighte1> Not to me
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help here?
<DJ_Danni> Right now
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, what do you need help with?
<Teekrul> eh.... can someone help me with installing wine for ubuntu?
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, no-one can help if you don't ask
<PriceChild> !wine | Teekrul
<ubotu> Teekrul: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gouki> DJ_Danni: Tell us what do you need help with
<mark_> guidex, if you're inclined, take a look at at icechat - an excellent win app that can run with wine
<facugaich> cimenta, I have an spanish version, so maybe the names of the menus/options are different, but it should be: Configuration -> Preferences -> Colors
<Teekrul> lemme check again
<cimenta> facugaich: I was there before but ..
<rogue780> does anyone see a problem with running dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/somedironadifferentpartition/file.img while /dev/hda1 is mounted a /?
<octoberdan> jrib: Alright, the first thing I sent was the result of apt-get dist-upgrade
<priich> atomiku, add --help when you configure.     Ie       ./configure --help                            This should give you the commands available. (--prefix=          is a hot tip.)
<Jetfighte1> PriceChild
<facugaich> cimenta, but?
<jrib> octoberdan: what does this do:  sudo apt-get install -f
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, ?
<jrib> octoberdan: is this a dapper->edgy upgrade?
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<Jetfighte1> If i send you a link to download, can you help me? Or uplaoded the readme file to a place you can read it?
<PriceChild> rogue780, If the rest of it is right... there's no harm dd'ing from an active partition afaik... best do it onto a different partition though ;)
<cimenta> facugaich: if I write something it's in grey. if you write something and there is my nick it's in red. I just want to change the colours
<octoberdan> jrib: and I accidentally showed you the output for dselect-upgrade not dist-upgrade
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<cimenta> facugaich: your nick in bold but not the message. I want event the message to be in bold
<octoberdan> jrib: It wont pipe the error, only untill the y/n prompt
<Jetfighte1> PriceChild
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, ?
<SurfnKid> anyone know why the sensors-applet does not load the hddtemp module?
<Jetfighte1> Here is what it says... http://www.kxuk.net/imghosting/README
<octoberdan> jrib: Oh wait, only to right before the error
<priich> jrib, -f is the same as --fix-broken
<palbuddy> anyone here help a newbie?
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, I know
<facugaich> cimenta, you can change the colours, but I don't think you can make the whole message bold
<PriceChild> !ask | palbuddy
<ubotu> palbuddy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<palbuddy> er can anyone help a newbie?
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, I downloaded it and read it just to check the instructions for you
<Jetfighte1> Ooh
<gouki> palbuddy: Sure. What do you need help with?
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, I have told you _exactly_ what you need to put in the terminal
<jrib> octoberdan: try apt-get whatever &| tee some_file
<Jetfighte1> I did
<SurfnKid> anyone use sensors-applet ?
<DJ_Danni> USe the PM to help the User's thats wuy you can newer help pebole arounde here
<Jetfighte1> Did I need to CD?
<palbuddy> ubuntu won't recognize my dvd made in winxp I've checked forums and everything
<cimenta> facugaich: so what's the colour name for highlighted message?
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, It seems no-one knew the answer, maybe you could give more informatino?
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<Comrade-Sergei> i need help with this error ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<octoberdan> jrib: Unexpected token
<SurfnKid> !hddtemp
<zach89> when i compile software, it can't find x.
<ubotu> hddtemp: Utility to monitor the temperature of your hard drive. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-29 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 260 kB
<spasticteapot> Anyone know when Fiesty Xubuntu will be released?
<Jetfighte1> PriceChild, tell me what to do one more time?
<rogue780> PriceChild, thanks. I was thinking the drive needed to be ro if I were to copy from it, it'll save a lot of time if I don't have to constantly boot from the live cd to make an image
<DJ_Danni> SOMONE PM ME NOW
<Jetfighte1> NO
<PriceChild> !pm > DJ_Danni
<PriceChild> ! caps | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<priich> SurfnKid, can be a number of reasons. You may not have the processor or motherboard support for it. You may not have the correct kernel modules installed. Your motherboard or bios might just have a rotten acpi. Or the drivers might just not be up to par. Or it could be sensors-applet that is borked. Really hard to tell.
<cimenta> facugaich: text colours got some numbers do you know what they mean?
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, the two commands, prefixed with "sudo"
<Jetfighte1> !caps > Dj_Danni
<PriceChild> !botabuse > Jetfighte1
<Jetfighte1> Show em to me one more time please?
<DJ_Danni> I know aboat manny pebole who hate you here n ubuntu IRC ower 20 but not me
<jrib> octoberdan: try apt-get whatever 2>&1 | tee some_file
<SurfnKid> priich: was working before
<Jetfighte1> I didn't abuse
<facugaich> cimenta, below that there should be more colours without number
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, Please read the readme... it has two commands you must run. do both with "sudo" infront of them
<Comrade-Sergei> is it possible to reinstall ALSA?
<PriceChild> Comrade-Sergei, better to fix it
<priich> SurfnKid, heh well then. That narrows it down. Have you installed a new kernel or updated lmsensors ?
<Jetfighte1> Please tell me the commands, I'm a total linux noob
<SurfnKid> i recently did an ubuntu update, but i have no clue what was all installed, I have to go back and check, hddtemp used to show up on sensors-applet and monitor the hdd, but for a strange reason it doesnt
<jrib> octoberdan: oh I messed up the syntax originally, it was supposed ot be |& not &|
<cimenta> facugaich: only for marking text and interface colours
<octoberdan> jrib: Awesome! Worked. Sent
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<DJ_Danni> v
<DJ_Danni> v
<Comrade-Sergei> PriceChild ok walk me through it
<SurfnKid> (I mean now it doesnt, it was last week)
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<Jetfighte1> !repeat | Dj_Danni
<ubotu> Dj_Danni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Comrade-Sergei> Pricechild did you see my error
<PriceChild> Comrade-Sergei, I didn't no
<octoberdan> jrib: Thank you for the help, by the way, I really appreciate it.
<SurfnKid> priich: not using lmsensors, i learned i just had to install hddtemp and sensors-applet and its been reading the temp ever since
<Comrade-Sergei> PriceChild ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<jrib> octoberdan: is this is an upgrade between ubuntu versions?
<facugaich> cimenta, below interface colours, the first one of the right column
<SurfnKid> brb
<PriceChild> Comrade-Sergei, I'm sorry, that's way above me...
<Comrade-Sergei> PriceChild i think im missing the seq file
<DJ_Danni> Noone i go with this to Police i Europe and they Colsed you i know that bechuse you haver the lamest IRC Support on all the IRC Network in the whole World
<Comrade-Sergei> I need help with ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<colbert> I have downloaded some icon .zip files (.PNG icons inside), where do I extract them so I can choose them in Themes or must I manually set them ???
<DJ_Danni> I do not do it if i get help here
<octoberdan> jrib: Actually, from Debian. Some one told me that I could upgrade to ubuntu from debian if I changed my sources.list and dist-upgraded. I imagine that's why this is so messy.
<Comrade-Sergei> DJ_Danni what do you want?
<DJ_Danni> Always when i am trying to install then i get the error dpkg was interrupted and se give's me the command and when i use that command she is fixing but at one part always at the same part she is frosen.
<DJ_Danni> This
<octoberdan> jrib: I asked in here if it was dangerous to do that, but no one said anything so I figured it was fine
<cimenta> facugaich: let's try
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, could you pastebin an example please?
<facugaich> cimenta, it's not that one :(
<DJ_Danni> ok
<Teekrul> ok i opened up synaptic package manager and it said wine 0.9.32 is  installed so i chose to reinstall it since i may have screwed it up when i previously installed it.... but now that its "applied changes" i cannt find wine to use it... is there something else i need to do?
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<PriceChild> !pastebin > DJ_Danni
<colbert> Please, anyone tell me how to get these icons going
<SurfnKid> priich: back. let me check what was updated perhaps I can find information on what modules were dowloaded
<Jetfighte1> PriceChild, I run sudo hamachi start and I get error
<jrib> octoberdan: ha yes :)  One way to get around this is to use dpkg on the deb that fails and pass --force-overwrite.  You might be better off with a fresh install though
<facugaich> cimenta, I found it!
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, did you install it as instructed first?
<cimenta> facugaich: looking forward .... ;-)
<octoberdan> jrib: Worth a try, hehe
<Jetfighte1> Yes, it said it could be run
<octoberdan> jrib: I'll try the --force-overwrite
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, so you did the two other commands first?
<denis_on_ubunt1> hey guys - i just installed the nvidia display driver on edgy, but even though it shows the splash screen, everything is still choppy and looks just the same as before I installed the driver - anyone have a clue why this may be?
<mark_> it appears I have the same problem as DJ_Danni.  well at least I can feel comfortable that it couldn't be something obvious
<facugaich> cimenta, text colors, second row, sixth one
<CyberCod> whats the difference between "tar -cpsf" and "tar -cvzf"  ?
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubunt1, pastebin your xorg.conf for me to take a quick look at :)
<Jetfighte1> sudo make install
<octoberdan> jrib: Where can I find that deb?
<denis_on_ubunt1> thanks price - one second
<Jetfighte1> sudo hamachi-init
<jrib> octoberdan: says in the error: /var/cache/apt/archives/xset_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<denis_on_ubunt1> i'm a total noob to linux - so how do i do that price? lol
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, those aren't the two commands you were told to wriet
<octoberdan> jrib: Oh! Right. Thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> crimsun dont you know alot about alsa?
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubunt1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list then put in a pastebin:
<PriceChild> !paste | denis_on_ubunt1
<ubotu> denis_on_ubunt1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubunt1, argh no
<cimenta> facugaich: you're RIGHT!!! but there is no description :-(
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubunt1, "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" - sorry I'm tired :)
<denis_on_ubunt1> lol its ok 1 sec
<Jetfighte1> Should I start again then PriceChild
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild I mean its dossin't metter what i try to install i always get the same error. And when i try to fix thay with the command the Terminal say she try to fix but on one part dose not remember what part she is with that part in 15 min and after this 15 min she just is Frosen.
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, no
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, jsut do the second command
<CyberCod> anyone know?
<Jetfighte1> Tell me what it is then!!!!!!
<Teekrul> ok i opened up synaptic package manager and it said wine 0.9.32 is  installed so i chose to reinstall it since i may have screwed it up when i previously installed it.... but now that its "applied changes" i cannt find wine to use it... is there something else i need to do?
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, Could I please see an example of the error in a pastebin?
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, it tells you in the readme the two commands you need to do
<octoberdan> jrib: Seems to be working!
<denis_on_ubunt1> ok price child i'm looking at it - what do i look for in there?
<DJ_Danni> UUHH What do you mean?
<PriceChild> !wine | Teekrul
<Jetfighte1> What directory should I be in? Desktop?
<walterk> http://www.digg.com/environment/Top_15_Global_Warming_Effects
<ubotu> Teekrul: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* Comrade-Sergei would like to commend PriceChild for spending all day on IRC helping noobs
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubunt1, it tells you the two commands to use... the first is sudo make install, the second i can't remember
* PriceChild huggles Comrade-Sergei 
<PriceChild> Comrade-Sergei, and I'm really not on all day :)
<shatrat> yeah he is
<octoberdan> jrib: A few more problems. Do you mind taking a look?
<Comrade-Sergei> PriceChild i saw you at like 11 am est
<jrib> octoberdan: sure
<preVail> walterk, i buried your story
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild what do you mean?
<PriceChild> Comrade-Sergei, doesn't mean i've been on non-stop ;) Anyway, conco over
<Jetfighte1> PriceChild, I don't see the program anywhere
<octoberdan> jrib: Wait, I think I can figure this one out on my own... one moment
<Jetfighte1> oh
<Beta-guy> does ubuntu have KDE or gnome?
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, paste an example of the error you are receiving into the pastebin
<Comrade-Sergei> Beta-guy gnome
<PriceChild> Beta-guy, ubuntu has gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<denis_on_ubunt1> price
<denis_on_ubunt1> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<denis_on_ubunt1> # again, run the following command:
<denis_on_ubunt1> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<joh1> can i use teh package manager to get firefox with mplayer and flash to work ?
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild mean i shut Copy and Paste?
<denis_on_ubunt1> this is the only sudo command it gives
<ardchoille> Beta-guy: Ubuntu ships with ngome, but you can install a number of desktops and window managers.
<Jetfighte1> PriceChild, I get it now
<PriceChild> !paste | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jetfighte1> I hate running from command line
<Beta-guy> I found a distro of ubuntu I can't wait to get but I'm a KDE guy I haven't use gnome much
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubunt1, there's nothing else that it gives you? And please put it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so you don't flood the channel
<crazy_bus> does anyone know how to get devede to use a whole dvd?
<DJ_Danni> I am not in the Ubuntu Server now i am at Windows but i try my Best
<PriceChild> Beta-guy, try kubuntu :)
<ardchoille> Beta-guy: You might be interested in kubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<cimenta> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<PriceChild> Jetfighte1, linux uses the command line a lot if you want to do above average activities like you are atm
<joh1> help ?
<PriceChild> joh1, ask :)
<Beta-guy> might try it but I want to give this one a shot first it's pretty cool
<jrib> joh1: yes, you can
<Beta-guy> what is gnome like?
<joh1> PriceChild:  firefox is not playing flash
<preVail> Jetfighte1, you will learn to love it
<joh1> does the apackage manager thing do it for me or do i have to konw how to do it ?
<Jetfighte1> I do live it :P
<denis_on_ubunt1> ok - well i put my entire xorg file on pastebin - under denis_on_ubuntu
<Jetfighte1> love*
<jrib> !flash | joh1
<ubotu> joh1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<preVail> Beta-guy, simple
<priich> !wanda
<denis_on_ubunt1> can you see it pricechild?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wanda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preVail> and not much more
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubunt1, can you give me the link to it please? the url?
<octoberdan> How would I configure an unpacked but unconfigured package? dpkg's man says "configure-any" but I tried "dpkg --configure-any" with zero luck... as well "dpkg -configure-any" and "dpkg configure-any"
<denis_on_ubunt1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9966/
<Jetfighte1> PriceChild, I already use it to run MoparScape :)
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild i get this error when i installE: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<joh1> is the upgrader safe right now i know you guys had issues with upgrading before ?
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, please run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to fix _everything_
<DJ_Danni> I know
<PriceChild> joh1, use it :)
<kronoman> hi, I have a problem with my /dev/hda1 ; when I boot from the hard disk, fsck reports a error
<PriceChild> hmm that looks fine denis_on_ubunt1...
<PriceChild> kronoman, what error?
<kronoman> and says that I need to run fsck manually
<denis_on_ubunt1> yeah?
<Jetfighte1> Ok, I can't use this thing again >.,
<denis_on_ubunt1> hm
<kronoman> PriceChild: it says that / has a read error and I need to run fsck manually
<PriceChild> sorry denis_on_ubunt1
<cimenta> if I record sound using internal mic the sound is TOO silent :-(
<denis_on_ubunt1> i dunno, like the background picture on ubuntu still looks choppy - the drivers are not functioning the way they are supposed to :(
<kronoman> I tried using the live CD
<PriceChild> kronoman, reboot into the live cd...
<kronoman> and fsck says that all is fine
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild But when she is dooing that she fix but at one part she just frosen.
<PriceChild> kronoman, ah
<kronoman> thats the weird thing
<kronoman> fsck says all fine
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, are you sure it freezes?
<kronoman> even with -f
<PriceChild> kronoman, odd...
<kronoman> but in the hard disk boot, the error comes again
<denis_on_ubunt1> is there something maybe to "activate" some feature of drivers? like opengl or something - i dunno what the heck i'm talking about, but some kind of graphical feature that renders stuff maybe?
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild yeas bechuse i canot move the mouse
<fruitbag> Ubuntu is rather good...
<fruitbag> I've recently been tinkering around with it.
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, could next time this happens could you use a live cd to inspect /var/log to see what went on?
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubunt1, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Nvidia_Driver_AGP_FastWrite_and_Side_Band_Addressing
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild what do you mean?
<DJ_Danni> I am littelbit confused in linux
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, Well if things mess up... linux doesn't just die... it writes it down somewhere normally... in the /var/www directory which you could look at using a live cd.
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, /var/log sorry
<kronoman> so, what can I do to repair my /dev/hda1 ?
<kronoman> I'm already on the boot CD
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild but one more
<kronoman> and fsck says everything fine
<arooni> hey folks ; what software is the equivalent of visio
<kronoman> but the fsck in the disk (when I boot from hard disk) says that there is a error and I need to run fsck manually
<PriceChild> arooni, what does visio do?
<kronoman> arooni: try Dia
<kronoman> PriceChild: Visio does diagrams
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild when i try to start her she say Loading hardware Divice i get noathang noat ewen OK.
<DJ_Danni> But before this error came i goat that
<arooni> PriceChild: it makes docs i use when i do software design
<PriceChild> arooni, try kronoman's suggestion :)
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, well nothing is better than it saying fail
<suse_snake> hi all
<suse_snake> i have a problem with beryl. when i try to activate the viewports option for having different desktop backgrounds i get the other desktops black and everything i do there lets a sign
<kronoman> arooni: you need to do UML ? there are many tools
<arooni> kronoman: ok with dia... whenever i have the window i want to create stuff on... and i click on it... the toolbar loses focus
<kronoman> like ArgoUML, Dia, etc
<PriceChild> suse_snake, > #ubuntu-effects please
<suse_snake> anyone can help me
<arooni> kronoman: do you know how to fi xthis?
<suse_snake> thanx
<ubuntu> Hi, is there a way to go on the hard drive on the Live CD
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild what do you mean fail?
<suse_snake> and sorry
<allyer> i downloaded ubuntu's iso for desktop x64(processor AMD 64), made the right cd checked with md5 file... boot cd initialize ok too. Start the instalation... but when it starts to load the SO's archives, the instalation stops. What it can be?
<kronoman> arooni: sorry, I think you can't, that is normal behaviour
<kronoman> the page and the toolbar are separated windows
<ircleuser> hi
<arooni> kronoman: um but how do i click the toolbar again?
<PriceChild> allyer, on the boot menu for the cd, choose the option to check the cd
<arooni> i have to switch back?
<arooni> isnt that some really bad software design?
<Hellevator> my camera no longer auto mounts.  Is there a way I can manually mount it?
<PriceChild> Hellevator, "no longer"?
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild what do you mean fail?
<n-iCe> How can i uninstall amsn ?
<kronoman> arooni: yes, you have to change to the window that has the toolbar,
<arrozconevan> does anyone know anything about ubuntu lite/
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, as in it not saying "ok" is better than it saying "fail", i wouldn't worrk
<PriceChild> *worry
<kronoman> arooni: and yes, I think that is weird too, The Gimp does the same, separate windows for toolbar, etc
<DJ_Danni> ok
<cimenta> n-iCe: add/remove ?
<kronoman> arooni: but well, some people like it that way
<kronoman> arooni: I don't see a easy way to fix it
<arooni> well
<arooni> at least give us an option you know
<arooni> instead of forcing us to use it one way
<cimenta> if I record sound using internal mic the sound is TOO silent :-(
<arooni> snap to window
<n-iCe> ok thank you
<kronoman> arooni: but, if you click on the icon of the top left of the window title, you can make the window "On Top"
<kronoman> arooni: try to do that with the toolbar that has the window
<kronoman> arooni: so it keeps on top of the page that you are editing
<Lotus> I have a couple questions and hope one of you guys could give me a hand.
<jman_> help I moved my application bar to the side in GNOME and i can;t move it back up, it;s driving me crazy I want it on top
<DJ_Danni> PriceChild is there anny whay to fixthis now? bechuse if you look at http://www.spacestream.net you can see that i am running a manny radio server's and i do noat want to set this thang's up agen.
<Hellevator> pricechild, before I would plug my camera in, the icon would come up on the desktop and everything just worked.  Now when I plug my camera in I get an import error and no icon on the desktop.
<PriceChild> DJ_Danni, I don't know sorry
<arooni> kronoman: i dont see that option
<DJ_Danni> ok
<palbuddy> looks like my ubuntu not reading my DVDs is a bug, anyone know of a work around?
<colbert> I have downloaded some icon .zip files (.PNG icons inside), where do I extract them so I can choose them in Themes or must I manually set them ???
<patbam> hi, is it possible to upgrade to firefox 2.0 with synaptic under dapper?
<PriceChild> !dvd | palbuddy
<ubotu> palbuddy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<PriceChild> patbam, no
<PriceChild> patbam, that is not supported by ubuntu
<cimenta> patbam: I don't think so :-(
<Simonft> HELP
<PriceChild> Simonft, what's wrong?
<Simonft> i installed windows after unbuntu
<bryan986> Before I go installing random stuff, does anyone know if it is possible to install VMWare Server on a server edition of Ubuntu and then use the client VMWare on windows to access the virtual machine?
<kronoman> arooni: mmm, I'm using Gnome
<m1r> evening all
<n-iCe> cimenta,  isn't there like install it
<alex__> ok i got a question
<Simonft> on a diffrent partition
<patbam> PriceChild, cimenta: so is installing it manually probably a bad call?
<PriceChild> patbam, it is "possible", but breaks things :)
<arooni> kronoman: i'm using beryl as window manager
<Lotus> My main problem is that my wireless card does not work, I have followed a multitude of guides and not had it work, permanently.  Once it worked, but when I restarted my PC it stopped.
<PriceChild> Simonft, and you lost grub?
<bimberi> patbam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<humpinH> hi, my Ubuntu live cd is booting, but the gdm login never shows up.  I have duals and an nvidia 7300.  I tried in safe too.  Any options for a text install?
<Simonft> no
<palbuddy> pricechild this is about data dvds
<cimenta> patbam: you can do it manually. It didn't work for me
<patbam> bimberi: thanks
<alex__> ===I need some simple help installing TomBoy 0.6.0
<palbuddy> I burned them with winxp
<Simonft> will that work?
<PriceChild> !grub | Simonft
<patbam> how about in edgy?
<ubotu> Simonft: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bimberi> patbam: yw :)
<PriceChild> Simonft, oh...?
<Pelo> evening folks,  I just installed gnome-main-menu , does anyone know where I start it from ?
<alex__> ===I need some simple help installing TomBoy 0.6.0
<cimenta> n-iCe: what do you mean?
<Simonft> k
<bimberi> patbam: Edgy has FF2
<Simonft> thanks
<n-iCe> is unchecked
<patbam> PriceChild: thanks too :)
<n-iCe> if i checked it's going to install it
<arrozconevan> /nick arrozconevan
<n-iCe> but i have it in the men
<humpinH> is there a specific boot option?
<ToddEDM> lol DJ danni
<alex__> someone wanna help me ?:-D?
<PriceChild> alex__, ask and see :)
<Lotus> Anyone?
<patbam> i seem to have seriously borked my firefox, none of my js extensions are working any more
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone
<PriceChild> ToddEDM, grr :)
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alex__> ===I need some simple help installing TomBoy 0.6.0
<PriceChild> alex__, what distro?
<Pelo> alex__, just get a deb file and it will install itself
<cimenta> patbam: because of FF version?!
<clouder`grr> Why does $ uptime show 3 users and $ users show two clouders? Why are there two of me and where is this 3rd user?
<cimenta> n-iCe: try synaptic
<alex__> where can i get the deb file? i was looking for one, but im a loser and cant find it (its Edgy)
<PriceChild> clouder`grr, each terminal appears as a user.
<voidmage> clouder`grr: Are you logged in on another terminal?
<PriceChild> clouder`grr, even using a gnome-terminal
<Pelo> alex__,  look in menu > application > add/remove
<alex__> omg is it in there?
<voidmage> I'm logged into one tty and 3 tabs in yakuake
<clouder`grr> Ahh ok, yeah I gotcha.  What about the 3rd user?
<voidmage> and I have 2 users
<arooni> anyone use beryl here
<humpinH> ugh, this sucks
<arooni> the on top optoin is greyed out
<PriceChild> arrow__, > #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> humpinH, ?
<jessie^^> I can't seem to playback dvds. I have libdvdcss and libdvdread installed but totem and xine still whine about not being able to read the DVD. Any ideas?
<fizzle> hey i need help setting up my wireless card. ive already installed the drivers but i cant get it to work
<PriceChild> argh
<eexpress> hi, if anyone know how to display a swf on gnome' desktop, without window' decor. just like fvwm' swallow.
<Pelo> alex__,  it might already be installed on your system,  it's a pannel applet,  just click on the pannel and add to panel, might already be in the choices
<PriceChild> arooni, > #ubuntu-effects
<alex__> nah, its not there i dont think, let me double check
<PriceChild> jessie^^, try puttnig the dvd in the drive and letting auto-play work, instead of manually starting up totem... normally fixes things for me :)
<alex__> HAHA its there. thanks.
<fizzle> anyone?
<alex__> just one more question
<jessie^^> PriceChild: tried that, fials
<humpinH> gdm login and gnome doesn't start on my live cd, i'm wondering if there's some option to force start it, or do a text install....
<jessie^^> PriceChild: err fails
<PriceChild> jessie^^, are you using gstreamer or xine?
<jessie^^> i think totem-gstreamer
<jessie^^> PriceChild: lemme check
<priich> jessie^^, i assume you installed the codecs ?         Did you try mplayer. It usually works for me even when xine and totem fails.
<colbert> What's the terminal command to move all the folders ina folder to another folder? I wanna move every folder in /Desktop/newicons to /usr/share/icons
<cimenta> fizzle: installation installed the wireless for me
<colbert> I mean at once
<humpinH> PriceChild: any idea?
<PriceChild> jessie^^, personally I always "sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine-extracodecs" as i find it works a lot better for me.
<cimenta> colbert: man mv
<PriceChild> humpinH, tried using safe graphics mode?
<TheVault> Whats a good Wifi Manager? I just followed this tutorial and it worked until I restarted my computer and the Gnome Network Manager does not pickup my wireless but did before I restarted. So I'm thinking its just being a prick or something
<humpinH> yes.  btw, i have duals on an nvidia 7300
<PriceChild> TheVault, network-manager-gnome
<clouder`grr> voidmage: I now understand that I have a "clouder" for each open terminal but where is the extra user that doesn't show up in $ users
<absolutroot> does anyone know if the ndiswrapper bug in ubuntu edgy carried over to the kubuntu release?
<priich> TheVault, what does the logs say ?
<TheVault> prrich: Logs?
<humpinH> PriceChild: it works with my 6.06 cd though....
<alex__> i wanted to know how i install a tar.gz file because im a bit confused whether or not it gets installed i just "Extract Here" on my desktop and open the folder and find the install.run and run it in the term....is this how im supposed to do it?
<cimenta> PriceChild:  but it doesn't search for available wireless network, does it
<eexpress> hi, if anyone know how to display a swf on gnome' desktop, without window' decor. just like fvwm' swallow. xwinwrap???
<TheVault> priich: Logs?
<voidmage> clouder`grr: So you have how many terminals open?
<Pelo> alex__, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<cefx> alex__: normally with tar.gz files you do tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<PriceChild> cimenta, yes
<cefx> oh
<cefx> nm
<priich> TheVault,  there are a plethora of logs inside the directory :      /var/log/
<CaptainMorgan> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<jamal75> hello
<voidmage> clouder`grr: Maybe one user for your gnome session?
<jamal75> anyone her
<patbam> when i launch audacity i get "there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer, you will not be able ot play or record audio. error: host error." any idea what that's abou?
<jamal75> e
<clouder`grr> voidmage: Right now I have my X session and 2 gnome-terminals open $ uptime shows 4 users and $ users shows only 3 clouders and nothing else
<TheVault> priich: Oh. Well I followed the tutorial and it worked. Gnome Manager was picking it up and everything and then I had to restart the computer, and now its not picking up my wireless like it did before the restart
<Pelo> clouder`grr,  check the forum
<eexpress> hi, if anyone know how to display a swf on gnome' desktop, without window' decor. just like fvwm' swallow.
<voidmage> clouder`grr: i'm not sure
<CaptainMorgan> which wiki is official? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper or the one given by ubotu ?
<fizzle> i need help getting my wireless adapter to work... ive installed the drivers and it detects when the hardware is present but it wont let me get a connection..
<jamal75> can someone help me out in a private chat?
<jamal75> please
<Pelo> jamal75,  no,  ask your question here
<jamal75> ok
<PriceChild> !pm | jamal75
<ubotu> jamal75: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<napsy> Hello. I have a link to a folder on my desktop and I wnat to know if it's possible to remove the link emplem on the icon?
<napsy> Hello. I have a link to a folder on my desktop and I wnat to know if it's possible to remove the link emblem on the icon?
<jamal75> I installed Ubuntu, then Automatix2 to install different programs i needed
<PriceChild> !automatix | jamal75
<ubotu> jamal75: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pelo> napsy,   right click   porperties
<pirate-king> hello everybody
<napsy> ok
<PriceChild> ahoy there pirate-king
<Pelo> jamal75,  what is the problem
<TheVault> So besides the Gnome Network Manager, what other good Wifi managers are there?
<pirate-king> Im getting this error Errors were encountered while processing:
<pirate-king>  msttcorefonts
<PriceChild> TheVault, wifiradar?
<jamal75> then when I installed the nvidia driver, my resolution messed up and i cant choose anything above 800x600
<PriceChild> pirate-king, pastebin the entire install text please
<TheVault> PriceChild: Does that support WPA2?
<PriceChild> jamal75, please see the message about automatix above
<pirate-king> ok
<napsy> Pelo: where do I remove then that emblem
<Pelo> jamal75,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions you need manualy
<PriceChild> jamal75, head to #automatix if you need help with it... just don't tell them we sent you or they'll tell you to go away.
<Pelo> napsy,  there should be an emblem tab in the properties
<jamal75> yes i know, but i reinstalled Ubuntu then installed the Nvidia driver manually and the same problem occurred
<napsy> Pelo: yes but there's no "Link" emblem selected
<absolutroot> resolution is set in your xconf file
<TheVault> Does Wifiradar support WPA2?
<cimenta> PriceChild: I installed the network-manage-gnome but I can't find it anywhere in the menu ..
<Pelo> napsy,  you are screwed then
<PriceChild> cimenta, start nm-applet (it adds itself next time you log into gnome)
<PriceChild> cimenta, appears in the notification area
<Pelo> jamal75,  try this method of installing the nvidaia drivers
<Pelo> !nvidia | jamal75
<ubotu> jamal75: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jamal75> i need the graphics driver because everything renders sooo slow. is there any other solution to my problem
<jamal75> thanks
<cimenta> PriceChild:  wha's nm-applet?
<absolutroot> jamal please refer to this post on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81157
<PriceChild> cimenta, NetworkManager-applet
<Blankhorizons> hey guys, im fairly new to Linux and just installed 2 new HDDs formatted so ext3 and have them mounted, but they dont show up on my places folder or my desktop as mounted drives like they did before i formatted and reinstalled
<cimenta> PriceChild: yes, but how can start it? where is it?
<Blankhorizons> any suggestions?
<PriceChild> cimenta, it will start the next time you log in
<markedwards> Can someone give me a link or a quick guide to partitioning a Bondi iMac for Edgy?  I don't want to dual-boot, only Ubuntu.
<pirate-king> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9967/
<Blankhorizons> i can acess them through /mnt/ though
<cimenta> PriceChild: let's try
<Pelo> Blankhorizons,  you need to create a mount point and then mount the drives,  possibly using fstab to make it automatic when you boot
<jamal75> wow, thanks guys
<PriceChild> markedwards, is it ppc or i386?
<jamal75> i feel like a noob
<Blankhorizons> yeah
<Blankhorizons> already did that
<markedwards> ppc
<Pelo> Blankhorizons,  then open them in nautilus and add a bookmark
<PriceChild> markedwards, Im' scared to help sorry, i have not ppc experience
<markedwards> PriceChild: sorry, thought I was on #ubuntu-ppc
<PriceChild> pirate-king, seems like sourceforge is being annoying again... try it again
<Blankhorizons> shouldnt it do that automatically though? because it automatically put icons on my desktop and in my places folder before
<PriceChild> markedwards, hehe :)
<pirate-king> ok
<PriceChild> markedwards, that channel forwards here ;)
<Pelo> Blankhorizons,  only when mounted to /media/
<markedwards> ah
<Blankhorizons> oooohhhh
<Blankhorizons> thanks man
<pirate-king> nope
<pirate-king> same shit
<TheVault> Inside WifiRadar when I click on my SSID, I use WPA but in the thing, its asking for a WPA driver...here is a screenshot showing what I mean http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y28/kylewitt/WifiRadar.png
<TheVault> I actually use WPA2
<romar> Good evening everyone, I'm in the market for a new game pad and was wondering what models are recommended for use with Ubuntu.
<markedwards> huh, anyone know the method to get only Ubuntu installed on an old ppc machine?
<Pelo> romar,  you can try searching the forum for various model numbers and see what other users have reported
<m1r> TheVault: how did u install wifiradar ?
<TheVault> m1r: Using the Add/Remove Programs under Applications
<m1r> rgr ty
<TheVault> m1r: Did I do something wrong by doing it that way?
<m1r> no m8 :)
<m1r> i am asking cause i have wlan problem also
<TheVault> m1r: Yeah, one min the gnome manager thing is showing all the networks around me, I restart and it stops
<m1r> usb card detected , wlan light is on, but i cant see conection
<TheVault> Same, the WLAN light is on, and the WIFIRADAR is picking up the signals, so it must be working
<cimenta> PriceChild: I can't the program in my menu. I thought I could search for available wireless networks near to me
<PriceChild> cimenta, what menu?
<cimenta> PriceChild: applications or system
<PriceChild> cimenta, no... top left, near the clock
<PriceChild> cimenta, left of your volume
<TheVault> PriceChild: What does it mean WPA Driver in WIFI Radar
<james296> is there anything that has voice chat and video chat support for Yahoo IM other than GyachE?
<PriceChild> TheVault, don't know
<james296> that has a better looking interface?
<cimenta> PriceChild: I had it before :-) but it doesn't search
<PriceChild> cimenta, left click will show availiable wireless networks
<new3u> Hi, i need help
<PriceChild> new3u, ask :)
<new3u> Well, my HD has problems and i'd like to access it trough the Live CD
<new3u> how can i access it
<ray__> hey there
<ray__> noob here
<ray__> stupid question
<cimenta> PriceChild: how should it look like? like 2 screens? the icon next to volume control?
<Pelo> new3u,  create a mount point and mount it
<ray__> I just plugged a monitor into the VGA port of my laptop
<ray__> how do I check if it's present?
<bulmer> new3u: you mount it once your boot up in liveCD
<new3u> Pelo: i<m a newb
<new3u> tell me plz
<ttuttle> Hey.  I just installed Ubuntu under a Qemu VM, and I've gotta say, it's !@#$ing AMAZING!
<ttuttle> I'm used to Gentoo, where I have to do all the work to integrate things.  Ubuntu is so polished in comparison.
<cimenta> PriceChild: I am using my wireless card but I had to set it up manually.
<shatrat> ttuttle, its better on hardware
<Pelo> new3u,  menu > system > admin > gparted,  find the  identification of your hdd  /dev/had1 or something
<ttuttle> shatrat: Oh, I know.
<PriceChild> cimenta, it should just show you networks when you left click it, if it doesn't work i'm not sure how to fix it.
<new3u> oh ok
<ttuttle> shatrat: My Dad decided he doesn't want Windows *or* Mac OS for his next box, so I'm planning on setting him up with Ubuntu unless I find another better distro.
<new3u> <3
<amaan> is it possible to have mac os x installed under ubuntu?
<ray__> new3u: sorry
<Pelo> new3u,  that 's just the first step
<ttuttle> amaan: No, AFAIK.
<h1st0> ttuttle: Yeah its nice.  Do you know when he's going to do this.  Because fiesty is going to rock.
<Toma-> ttuttle: i setup ubuntu for my parents and theyre really terrible with computers. theyre finding it pretty easy now :)
<shatrat> ttuttle, ubuntu is a pretty good choice all around.  maybe mint if you want to have a lot of the common codecs and stuff installed for you.
<ray__> amaan: maybe with virtual desktop
<ttuttle> h1st0: Oh, it's definitely at least a few months ago.
<ttuttle> shatrat: mint?
<amaan> ttutle: what's AFAIK?
<h1st0> amaan: yes
<ttuttle> amaan: As Far As I Know.
<cimenta> PriceChild:  I see now. I got two icons in there. The old one is ath0 - working the other new icon says - no network connections :-)))
<ray__> every OS is normally standalone
<new3u> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/hda2
<new3u> mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<new3u> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<h1st0> markedwards: er..... depends if you can do mac os under qemu or vmware
<shatrat> ttuttle, its an ubuntu derivitive that comes with codecs and stuff, kind of like ubuntu with the universe and multiverse stuff by default
<amaan> h1st0: do you know where i can find sufficient info to do it?
<h1st0> ray__: Not with vmware or qemu
<h1st0> amaan: sure hold up.
<ray__> so pretty much when you boot into an OS
<ray__> you're stuck with that one
<ttuttle> Well, you can run Linux itself on top of any decent OS, using User-Mode Linux.
<amaan> h1st0, thanks
<TheVault> I'm about to bitch slap my wireless lol
<ray__> unless you run virtual machine
<Pelo> new3u,   in the terminal    sudo mkdir /media/hda2
<shatrat> ttuttle, and if hes going for a new PC, system76 sells pcs and laptops and even sff pcs with ubuntu on em already
<Pelo> new3u,  then  sudo mount /dev/had2 /media/hda2
<ttuttle> ray__: /me points to his Qemu window with Ubuntu happily updating software.
<ttuttle> shatrat: cool
<new3u> still
<new3u> same error
<ttuttle> shatrat: Are they reputable?  Will they tolerate jerks like my dad ;-) calling and yelling at them because things don't work perfectly?
<TheVault> Where do you locate the wpa driver for wifiradar?
<Toma-> ttuttle: you have to agree, theres no real benefit in doing that tho
<new3u> got it
<Pelo> new3u,  are you sure it is /dev/hda2 ?
<new3u> sorry
<new3u> yes
<ttuttle> Toma-: Do you mean running Ubuntu under Qemu?  Oh, I'm just testing it out.
<ray__> can anyone help me out?
<Pelo> new3u, well done then
<Toma-> ttuttle: ahh ok :)
<ray__> I just plugged a monitor into my laptop
<Dr_willis> I have uses for os's in virtual machines. :)
<ray__> I have no idea to see if it's present
<jmworx> crimsun: Just saw the Speex update made it to my (i386) machine. Just curious, it wasn't possible to update only 64-bit archs?
<shatrat> ttuttle, isnt he supposed to call and yell at you?  Yeah theyve got their own support sub-forum under ubuntuforums.org even.  I consider them more reputable than dell or gateway et al
<Dr_willis> im trying to think of the last time that 'any' support calls actually fixed anything.
<new3u> damn it
<new3u> it says unsufficient permissions
<jessie^^> I still can't play DVD's. :(
<jryer> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but... I am installing ubuntu on a machine that has no internet and need to install many additional packages from a CD or USB. Is there an easy way to do this? That is, without installing one at a time, as in a batch?
<Pelo> new3u,   sudo chmod /media/hda2   755
<Pelo> new3u, or  chmod 755 /media...
<bulmer> anyone able to get the NXclient to work with FreeNX? can you give pointers as to which key goes where and how do you verify and test such?
<h1st0> amaan: looks like qemu supports powerPC arch
<jessie^^> can anyone help with a dvd playback issue? I've installed libdvdread and libdvdcss and I still can't play anything.
<m1r> jessie, easyubuntu
<amaan> h1st0: where would i get the image for the mac os x?
<new3u> thanks
<Dr_willis> jryer,  the apt-get system has some tools to download/mirror/ some features like that.. ive never used  those features however
<amaan> h1st0, i mean how can i install it...i would need the image file right?
<jessie^^> m1r?
<h1st0> amaan: There is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<h1st0> amaan: yeah
<h1st0> amaan: which I don't believe is free
<m1r> jessie: apt-get install easyubuntu
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<amaan> h1st0, lol yea any ideas of where i would be able to score a copy?
<jessie^^> m1r -- i'm intelligent enough to do it without easyubuntu.
<bruenig> m1r, why don't you just tell him how to install dvd ability instead of telling him to install something else which then installs it
<jessie^^> bruenig: her
<h1st0> Amallya: like I say I don't believe its a free os.  You would have to purchase it.
<m1r> sry
<mon^rch> can someone help me get my ftp users to files and directoies I would like to share?
<bruenig> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jessie^^> bruenig: I did that
<PanzerMKZ> what ftp server?
<bruenig> jessie^^, try vlc
<jessie^^> bruenig: vlc segfaults.
<mon^rch> proftpd
<amaa1> h1st0, sorry got dc did you say anything?
<mon^rch> and gproftpd
<bruenig> jessie^^, well if you installed that, then it should work
<jessica^^> bruenig: i installed libdvdcss and libdvdread
<PanzerMKZ> I run vsftpd
<jessica^^> bruenig: and it still dies. I can pastebin my error if you like.] 
<WannabeNewbie> Can anyone tell me how to see if a specific driver is loading?
<cimenta> Dr_willis: hi, what irc client do you use?
<Dr_willis> cimenta,  xchat mainly
<bulmer> WannabeNewbie: only after it failed or succeed can you tell
<bruenig> jessica^^, I can't imagine why vlc would segfault
<h1st0> amaa1: There are a lot of articles on it on the forums.
<h1st0> WannabeNewbie: lsmod | grep nameofmodule
<cimenta> Dr_willis: I wanted to customize the colours in xchat ... so difficult
<WannabeNewbie> h1st0: thanks
<jessica^^> bruenig: i'm putting together the errors in pastebin.
<Dr_willis> cimenta,  i tend to use the original xchat4 color theme.. and thats it.
<h1st0> amaa1: www.ubuntuforums.org
<amaa1> thanks h1st0!
<h1st0> np
<jessica^^> bruenig: http://pastebin.ca/391346
<cimenta> Dr_willis: how can I apply it?
<Dr_willis> cimenta,  go to the xcaht homepage.. search the forums for the link to the old color theme/scheme.. copy it to your .xchat* dir
<bruenig> jessica^^, looks like you need libdvdcss2
<jessica^^> bruenig: one sec
<h1st0> !codecs > jessica^^
<cimenta> Dr_willis: thank you
<cimenta> could somebody help me set up internal microphone?
<jessica^^> bruenig, h1st0: libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<Dr_willis> cimenta,  some days i even go all out and actually compile the OLD xchat 2.4 --  when they went to 2.6 and up - they removed a lot of stuff
<Vince_> Hey Dr_Willis:  The Knoppix Install didn't work.  Mostly because I hate KDE and can't run it for crap ;-)  I'm trying the windows install deal right now
<rogue780> does anyone here have a mail server with virtual hosts?
<Dr_willis> cant run kde? gee. thats sort of like saying you cant run an bank ATM
<bruenig> jessica^^, no idea then, it _should_ work, but vlc also _should_ not segfault. Maybe your install is hosed in some way.
<Dr_willis> :)
<cimenta> Dr_willis: so nothing like mIRC in linux?
<jessica^^> bruenig: the install's brand new.
<markedwards> h1st0: I just want to install Ubuntu on the iMac
<shatrat> cimenta, you mean bad and nagware?
<Dr_willis> cimenta,  i hate mirc.. i use xchat under windows and linux. mIRC is a very very big 'plague' :) in many ways
<runtime> Xchat ftw!
<Dr_willis> cimenta,  you do NOT want to get people started on the ways that mIRC stinks.
<h1st0> !mac > markedwards
<shatrat> xchat is godzilla and mirc is japan
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<Eleaf> This is ridiculous, but how do you change the amount of virtual desktops without the desktop switcher applet?
<cimenta> Dr_willis: what do you mean?
<Eleaf> There is no gnome preferences?  If so, that's very horrible.
<gionnyboss_> I installed Ubuntu Edgy on a computer with a VIA integrated graphic card. Refresh is very slow and it's almost unusable. How can I do to install the correct graphic drivers, please?
<Dr_willis> mIRC is the annoying reporter yelling about godzilla  trashing japan.
<crdlb> Eleaf, gconf-editor :D
<shatrat> Eleaf, go play around in gconf-editor but you could have switched it easily by now
<cimenta> shatrat: what's nagware?
<samalex> anyone using Fluxbox 1.0rc2 ?  Just curious... i'm compiling it now, and anxious to check it out since I've not used Flux in a few years.
<Dr_willis> 'shareware' = 'nag ware'
<shatrat> cimenta, "omg you havent bought this software buy it now or Ill nag you again in X days"
<mon^rch> can anyone help me give access to files and folders for proftpd?
<amaa1> can i install mac os x on my NON power-pc?
<arooni> how do i get open office draw
<Vince_> I want to hear about why Mirc Sucks, so I can tell my mIRC loving friend ;-)
<shatrat> Does anyone know how to burn large files > 2gb to data dvd in gnomebaker? It wont let me add it to the list of files.
<h1st0> amaa1: yeah with the us of a qemu or vmware.  They both should be able to emulate the powerpc arch.
<Dr_willis> amaa1,  thers a vmware-image of os-x - but its 100% NOT legal...
<h1st0> amaa1: I would search around on the forums first
<samalex> amaa1, I think you can via vmware, but hit #macosx and they might be able to help.
<PanzerMKZ> you can install osx on alot of stuff
<PanzerMKZ> not mac hardware
<amaa1> Dr_willis, do you know where i can get this image?
<matkix0s> So whats a good app to update / play music on my ipod?
<Dr_willis> amaa1,  not really.. but you may want to look on some of the known 'places' where you find such things.. :)
<amaa1> lol ok thanks
<Dr_willis> amaa1,  the services that riaa and mpaa want to shut down.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but you dident hear it from me.
<PanzerMKZ> laugh
<amaa1> haha got it thanks
<Dr_willis> and i cant vouch for how well it even works..
<PanzerMKZ> no one heard nothing
<jessica^^> heard what?
<fu-k-t> hi
<fu-k-t> the gnome menu crashed, how can i restart it?
<matkix0s> So whats a good app to update / play music on my ipod?
<Eleaf> shatrat, there should be global preferences
<cimenta> is anybody using Skype here?
<h1st0> fu-k-t: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart gnome
<shatrat> Eleaf, there are, gconf-editor
<fu-k-t> matkix0s: amarok is great
<Shelagh> cimenta: yes, I do.
<h1st0> matkix0s: gktpod
<matkix0s> crashes for me!
<Eleaf> shatrat, that's not user friendly
<fu-k-t> shatrat: is there a way i can do it without restarting the x server?
<h1st0> !ipod > matkix0s
<cimenta> Shelagh: my mic records very silent :-(
<shatrat> Eleaf, youre not the first person to notice that
<comadreja> hello, I could I check the checksums of every .deb installed on a system ?
<octoberdan> How would I check what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<jessica^^> damn it! i can't get anything to play these
<jessica^^> lol
<comadreja> sorry I meant "how could I"
<Darius08x> Is there a network install for any version of ubuntu?
<Shelagh> cimenta: Ok, I don't know that much about it. What's your mic like in other recording sits. I had a mic that was plain awful no matter what prog, used it.
<bryan986> Darius08x:  yes, for all of them
<Darius08x> lulz, Where? I couldn't find it.
<bryan986> Darius08x: i installed my ubuntu server completely from the network, though it was from a windows host
<cimenta> Shelagh: I am new to linux. the mic in windows works better. if I call to echo123 I can hear myself kind of bad
<bryan986> lemme find it
<Darius08x> I'm currently dual-booting windows xp and debian.
<Darius08x> Ok
<fruitbag> Hey
<develsq> hi i have dual montors and now when i launch full screen applications they center and half goes on each screen.. help plz!!
<Shelagh> cimenta: I find using skype with anything else internet open makes sound (both loudness and delay) very bad.
<fruitbag> ...does there exist an introductory Ubuntu GNU/Linux tutorial?
* fruitbag is a n00bie 
<fruitbag> ;p
<bryan986> Darius08x: boot from cd or completely networked?
<tom47> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bruenig> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jessica^^> grr!
<jessica^^> I can't get this to work..
<Eleaf> shatrat, a lot of things are just like "what were the gnome developers thinking?!".
<bruenig> jessica^^, you aren't on 64 bit are you
<Eleaf> shatrat, they really need to get their global image together of what they are aiming for.
<cimenta> Shelagh: I experience that even with sound recorder
<shatrat> Eleaf, linus flamed them hard about it a while back, its not a new theme
<bruenig> linus has been flaming them for a long time, that he submitted patches is hilarious
<Eleaf> well they are leaving out important things, and breaking uniformity everywhere to make things more dumbed down.
<hagebake> is there a way to automatically setup x11vnc to run in inetd?
<jessica^^> bruenig: no
<jessica^^> bruenig: this IS a dual core laptop but i'm not running the 64 bit OS
<m1r> is there any good torent client ??
<crdlb> m1r, deluge for gui, rtorrent for cli
<bryan986> Darius08x:  This is where I got my network installation stuff: ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/   I did a pxe install using a 2nd computer that acted as the host, don't know if thats an option for you, but the tutorial I used for that is here: http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows
<m1r> ty crdlb
<bruenig> m1r, utorrent through wine, deluge is bad I think right now at least
<m1r> hmm
<crdlb> I use rtorrent
<m1r> rtorent ?
<m1r> which one lol :)
<Shelagh> fruitbag: I think if you open the lifesaver on gnome it will give rundown on ubuntu.
<bruenig> not rtorrent, it is cli
<m1r> waht is cli
<Darius08x> pxe install?
<bruenig> It just depends on what you need, I needed rss broadcatching ability
<crdlb> m1r, command line interface
<m1r> ah ty
<Jetfighter> Someone type an exclamation point please?
<bruenig> so it was azureus or utorrent through wine
<Darius08x> I'm very bad at computers, lol, so if this is too complicated. I'm screwed lol
<m1r> rgr
<m1r> i go check tny
<cafuego_> You want an app that is both gui and good?
<Alpha-Recuiting> anyone have infor about compatability with amd duron processors
<Jetfighter> Someone please type an exclamation mark please?
<bruenig> !
<Jetfighter> Thanks
<Shelagh> cimenta: Hopefully someone who knows more about hardware is around and can help.
<frtmonste> hi, are there tools to check temprature of the comp in linux?
<Darius08x> bryan, I don't have the option of the second computer to run the ftfp or whatever it was.
<Darius08x> Is it possible, for someone else to do that, then I download it from there or whatever/
<cimenta> any one could help me with setting up my mic?
<Shelagh> cimenta: I can't see any settings in skype to allow changes in mic.
<hendaus_> hi everyone, can anyone help me thanx
<h1st0> cimenta: you can adjust levels in alsamixer or the little speaker by the clock.
<Jetfighter> !ask | hendaus_
<ubotu> hendaus_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> !es | hendaus_
<ubotu> hendaus_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<h1st0> !sound > cimenta
<hendaus_> Jetfighter,  thanx
<bruenig> !anyone | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hendaus_> bruenig,  :)
<Jetfighter> Why did you anyone me?
<Darius08x> Hmm, well it seems bryans way won't work for me.
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<Darius08x> Does anyone else know of a way to have a network install of linux?
<Jetfighter> !botabuse > bruenig
<Alpha-Recuiting> will ubuntu  work with amd duron processors
<bruenig> !1337 | Jetfighter I was just telling you a better factoid
<ubotu> Jetfighter I was just telling you a better factoid: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<hendaus_> bruenig,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9970/
<gbellmann> hi, i can't mount my windows partiton, need help!!
<h1st0> lol 1336
<Ltar> I'm trying to set up my computer to boot linux with NTLoader, according to this guide: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last        but when I select "ubuntu Linux" at the OS boot select screen, the system restarts immediately. selecting Ubuntu linux a second time always hangs the computer with "GRUB" displaying on an otherwise blank screen. Did I copy the linux boot sector incorrectly?
<Ltar> 
<hendaus_> bruenig,  this shows when i type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jessica^^> ><
<m1r> ubuntu kiosk mode ?
<bryan986> Darius08x:  booting from cd is not an option?
<bruenig> gbellmann, what is the name of this partition /dev/what, is it ntfs or fat32? do you want to have it mount automatically at boot or just mount it this once? a little specificity please
<mhemu> does anyone know of a way to make an edgy 6.10 live cd/dvd work with an nvidia gfx card? Every time it loads up all I get is a tiny garbled screen with the default background and a movable mouse....
<Shelagh> gbellmann: do you know the name of your windows partition?
<cimenta> h1st0: I adjusted it to max but it's still not enough
<cimenta> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Darius08x> I can boot from a cd. If the cd has the network install stuff on it. lol.
<h1st0> cimenta: isn' there a boost in alsamixer
<Darius08x> I've tried multiple times to get diffrent versions of linux to work, and they don't.
<Shelagh> gbellmann: eg /dev/hda5 ?
<bryan986> Darius08x:  booting from a full cd is not an option, it has to be the network install version?
<Darius08x> I can never get far enough in any ububntu versions live cd's to get to install it
<gbellmann> bruenig: /dev/sda1, i want to mount it automatically at boot, so i was trying to mount it now, but can't access it
<h1st0> cimenta: yeah there is a micboost in alsamixer
<Darius08x> Yeah, apparently my laptop doesn't like live cd's
<Darius08x> I did try one of ubuntu's server cd's
<bruenig> gbellmann, ntfs or fat32?
<Darius08x> which lets install it directly
<gbellmann> bruenig: ntfs
<Darius08x> I got it installed
<h1st0> cimenta: or if you double click on the speaker by the clock.
<Darius08x> but I never got to boot it do to errors
<mhemu> Darius08x, what issue are you having when trying to run a live cd?
<cimenta> h1st0: and then?
<h1st0> cimenta: then you can click edit > preferences and check box the mic boost 20 DB box to have it show in the normal properties
<bruenig> gbellmann, ok first make the mount point, sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<Ltar> I'm trying to set up my computer to boot linux with NTLoader, according to this guide: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last        but when I select "ubuntu Linux" at the OS boot select screen, the system restarts immediately. selecting Ubuntu linux a second time always hangs the computer with "GRUB" displaying on an otherwise blank screen. Did I copy the linux boot sector incorrectly?
<m1r> ubuntu kiosk mode ???
<Darius08x> Mhemu, it always freezes. I can never get it to the point for the desktop to even load.
<bryan986> Darius08x:  somehow I doubt network installation will help that
<Darius08x> I know the cd's are fine because they work on other computers perfectly.
<Darius08x> I networked installed SUSE and DEBIAN
<mhemu> Darius08x, laptop or desktop?
<gbellmann> bruenig: done
<Darius08x> laptop
<jessica^^> This is what I get: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x0000024a)
<h1st0> !codecs | jessica^^
<ubotu> jessica^^: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cimenta> h1st0: I can't find anything like "check box the mic boost 20 DB box"
<jessica^^> h1st0: it's not a codecs issue. the right packages are installed.
<h1st0> jessica^^: check out the first link from ubotu
<mhemu> Darius08x, i read somewhere that some live cds have issues with certain ide controllers that result in a system not being able to do anything...don't think it applies to you though
<Dr_willis> m1r,  kde has a koiisk feature. and theres several firefox koisk extensions
<bruenig> gbellmann, do gksu gedit /etc/fstab and add this line to it "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
<h1st0> cimenta: well it says Mic Boost 20db  and there is a little box next to it?  Click the little box to check it
<Darius08x> I think its just my computer being dumb. But network install cd's seem to work
<bruenig> gbellmann, no quote though obviously
<m1r> any help on that Dr_willis ?
<hendaus_> Jetfighter,   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9970/
<Dr_willis> m1r,  other then 'go google for the info' - not really :)
<hendaus_> Jetfighter,   this shows when i type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<h1st0> cimenta: that is under preference for the volume-manager
<m1r> tty m8
<mhemu> Darius08x, does anything show up once ubuntu is loaded into system memory?
<Dr_willis> m1r,  the firefox extensions are easy to find. IF they do what you need. is another question
<m1r> :)
<Dr_willis> !find koisk
<m1r> only KDE
<ubotu> Package/file koisk does not exist in edgy
<jessica^^> h1st0: I have all these packages installed...
<bryan986> Darius08x:  I thought there was a cd iso that would do a network installation, but I can't seem to find it now lol
<Darius08x> I've gotten as far as it saying its loading the desktop or something liek that, then it plays some music, then it freezes.
<m1r> ubotu ?
<Dr_willis> m1r,  gnome may have a similer feature.. but it depends on what you are doing i guess
<m1r> i explain simple
<Jrabbit> Who woudl I ask if I wanted ot make a GNOME applet displayign parsed data from a website?
<m1r> internet terminal for my organization
<gbellmann> bruenig: it's ready
<m1r> restricred accses only to members
<Darius08x> I'd assume there would be bryan, but I couldn't find it either.
<h1st0> cimenta: http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/8428/seear6.png
<bruenig> gbellmann, ok it should now automatically mount at boot, if you want to mount it now "sudo mount -a"
<chris_> can anybody help me fix my libsdl1.2debian package?
<cimenta> h1st0: double click on speak icon opens Volume Control window. I just  can't find any boost box in thre
<mhemu> Darius08x, well, you're farther than my computer can go. It accesses the cd and starts to load ubuntu but when it's finished I get a garbled image with a working mouse...
<fyrmedic> Anyone know what command will return my MAC address from my onboard wireless lan card?
<jessica^^> fyrmedic: /sbin/iwconfig
<h1st0> cimenta: then click on edit and preferences in the volume control window
<Chesney> Got a question for you guys. I've been in and out of here today with this problem. I've been making some headway. Anyway my question is this time. I've got a Linksys WMP54G PCI wireless card with an Ralink chipset. I don't have a problem using sudo iwlist wlan0 scan, getting it to show me available networks. Its when I configure it sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ch.home.net key 0000-0000-00 mode...
<Chesney> ...Master. It seems to work fine. but then when I preform a sudo iwconfig wlan0. It is still telling me that excryption is off.
<chris_> fyrmedic, iwconfig
<Ltar> I'm trying to set up my computer to boot linux with NTLoader, according to this guide: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last        but when I select "ubuntu Linux" at the OS boot select screen, the system restarts immediately. selecting Ubuntu linux a second time always hangs the computer with "GRUB" displaying on an otherwise blank screen. I didn't know for certain which partition of the linu
<m1r> tnx for tips on torent , who ever reported b4 :)
<Shelagh> fyrmedic: ifconfig will give your that.
<Darius08x> Well, that still doesn't help much. :p I have a lot of friends who run ubuntu and they can help me run mysql, apache, php, perl, etc.
<fyrmedic> ok thanks
<chris_> can anybody help me fix my libsdl1.2debian package?
<Darius08x> Thats all I really want to do.
<hendaus_> bruenig,  i dont know what happen
<Darius08x> But since I'm on debian, and am too inept to understand I guide, I can't do anything.
<bruenig> hendaus_, don't direct things to me, do it to the channel
<gbellmann> bruenig: thanks!!
<R3MiX> h1st0, whered you get that system info app?
<cimenta> h1st0: how can I send you my screenshot?
<bruenig> gbellmann, np
<h1st0> R3MiX: its just conky
<hendaus_> oK
<Jetfighter> cimenta, www.kxuk.net/bucket
<Jetfighter> Upload it there, use the direct link
<h1st0> cimenta: did you click on edit then preferences?
<hendaus_> anyone help me what happen here -->   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9970/
<cimenta> h1st0: yes
<bruenig> my conky is the best http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/12182006.png
<chris_> can anybody tell me where to download a patched version of libsdl1.2debian package?
<gbellmann> now, my back speakers do not make any sound
<Darius08x> :\
<Berto> hi - XMMS from the 6.10 ubuntu sources crashes very consistently -- is there a source repository where i can rebuild my own deb from source?
<gbellmann> i have a realtek 850
<caju> hi all!
<cimenta> h1st0: http://www.kxuk.net/bucket/show_comp.php?id=c24302041&name=Screenshot.png
<chris_> can anybody tell me where to download a patched version of libsdl1.2debian package?
<tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chasmarang> Hi People - Can anyone help with a problem that my computer goes to sleep and I can get it to come out
<caju> I have ltsp server configured
<Chesney> Got a question for you guys. I've been in and out of here today with this problem. I've been making some headway. Anyway my question is this time. I've got a Linksys WMP54G PCI wireless card with an Ralink chipset. I don't have a problem using sudo iwlist wlan0 scan, getting it to show me available networks. Its when I configure it sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ch.home.net key 0000-0000-00 mode...
<Chesney> ...Master. It seems to work fine. but then when I preform a sudo iwconfig wlan0. It is still telling me that encryption is off. as far as I can tell its not connecting either.
<caju> and need help with remote printers?
<caju> who can help?
<h1st0> cimenta: hrm... close that and open run alsamixer in a terminal.  You can move the right or left with the arrows and adjust the levels with up or down.  To exit hit esc.  Go to the right in there and look for mic boost.
<mhemu> Chesney, what kind of encryption you trying to run?
<RedRose> I have 6.10, when I try to goto tty1, its just a messed up screen, anyone know what will fix that?
<chris_> can anybody tell me where to download a patched version of libsdl1.2debian package?
<Chesney> mhemu: 64bit WEP
<bruenig> chris_, no nobody can tell you that
<chris_> bruenig, why not?
<Ltar> I'm trying to set up my computer to boot linux with NTLoader, according to this guide: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last        but when I select "ubuntu Linux" at the OS boot select screen, the system restarts immediately. selecting Ubuntu linux a second time always hangs the computer with "GRUB" displaying on an otherwise blank screen. I didn't know for certain which partition of the linu
<bruenig> chris_, because they don't know which is why the didn't respond to the first twenty times you asked it
<RedRose> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<chris_> bruenig, then how the hell am i supposed to get help fixing it if your just going to bitch at me for asking about it
<bruenig> !repeat | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m1r> how to ... ntfs read/write setup ?
<Ltar> so angry...
<Darius08x> Anyone else have any further help with my installation problem? Since a network cd seems to be the only thing that my computer likes. ):
<caju> ltsp usb printer
<Ltar> lol
<guspad> is someone using hdaps on a thinpad ?
<chasmarang> Hi People - Can anyone help with a problem that my computer goes to sleep and I can get it to come out
<caju> help
<tom47> !ntfs > m1r
<Superdave132> should I run the no script plug-in on ubuntu firefox?
<Ltar> Superdave132why not?
<Chesney> mhemu: the encryption key shows up in /etc/network/interfaces as well in the form of 00:00:00:00:00 (leaving out the actual numbers of course) but sudo iwconfig wlan0 returns "Encryption: off"
<erisco> what is the command to reinstall a package?
<m1r> tnx tom :)
<gbellmann> i will need to reinstall windows one of this days and i know it will erase the mbr, how can i reinstall grub?
<bruenig> erisco, sudo apt-get --reinstall package
<Ltar> Superdave132: you should only run the noscript plugin in Ubuntu firefox if you want the functionality that it affords.
<erisco> bruenig, thanks
<vox754> I can't take this off my mind, what is the keyboard shortcut to open the menu of the titlebar of a gnome window? I'm sure it is some Ctrl+Alt+ something.
<Superdave132> just wondering if scripts are just a s dangerous in linux?
<bruenig> Superdave132, no they aren't
<mhemu> Chesney, i never had any issues with wep, my problems were with WPA. lo siento
<Ltar> Superdave132: oh, that I don't know, I only know that a lot of scripts are annoying, and noscript saves me that annoyance.
<ecker> i just got me a 15" and a 19" lcd and with both ubuntu/kununtu, when i reboot as soon as i pass grub the monitors go out of range until i get to gdm. anyone why? i change the horiz/vert sync and everything in xorg. i not really sure what the deal is
<Superdave132> ok thanks everyone
<gbellmann> i will need to reinstall windows one of this days and i know it will erase the mbr, how can i reinstall grub?
<Chesney> gbellmann: just went trhough the same problem. boot with a live cd, mount the linux partition run /sbin/grub grub > root (hd0,0)  grub > setup (hd0) putting your linux boot partition in the root sector
<Jetfighter> What is the freenode support channel
<vox754> ecker: that happened to me also, but I don't remember... wait, I changed the driver from "vesa" to my "via"... I can't really recall.
<Chesney> gbellmann: ie if boot is the second partition (hd0,1)
<Jetfighter> What is the Freenode support channel?
<bruenig> !repeat | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cimenta> h1st0: nothing like mic boost in there. I tried external mic and it
<h1st0> Jetfighter: /j #help
<cimenta> h1st0: and it's better but still not great
<Jetfighter> !botabuse > bruenig
<bruenig> Jetfighter, how is that bot abuse, explain that to me
<Where> !botabuse > Where
<Chesney> !grub > gbellmann
<bruenig> Jetfighter, how is that bot abuse, explain that to me
<bruenig> look I can be as annoying and arrogant as the people who repeat
<bruenig> look I can be as annoying and arrogant as the people who repeat
<gbellmann> chesney: thanks
<Chesney> gbellmann: sure thing.
<tom47> ((((((((( bruenig )))))))))
<vox754> bruenig: good one. Don't worry, I appreciate your job here.
<erisco> if I want to use allegro with C, what package should I download? I cannot seem to find the right one.
<ecker> vox754 hmm. well not really sure that would help because then my graphics aren't going to be all that great. because i have the nvidia driver installed =(
<Whiz2> I need assistance configuring php5, and lighttpd so that they work together
<h1st0> cimenta: hrm... maybe a post on the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org with your problem and your sound card model would help?  Did you try following the instructions from ubotu for sound problems?
<vox754> ecker: yeah, I tell you. It happened to me, but suddenly it does not anymore...
<Berto> my KDE settings are set to 12-hour time, but the applet still says the time in 24-hour time.  Does anyone else have that issue?
<Chesney> Guys anyone really good with wireless on ubuntu =P I'm in need of some simple help =)
<h1st0> Berto: did you try right clicking on the applet and setting it in there?
<h1st0> Berto: also you may want to try asking in #kubuntu
<kronoman> I have a little problem : when I boot my system, fsck says a error in my root /dev/hda1 and that I have to run fsck manually ;
<Berto> h1st0, the applet itself doesn't show display properties, but you can right-click and go to the date/time format
<Berto> h1st0, true...
<vox754> Chesney: you were having that WPA issue and fixed your boot something?
<kronoman> but, when I reboot in a Live CD and run fsck, it says that everything is fine
<kronoman> but, if I reboot in hard disk, same thing happens
<Chesney> vox754: I got the grub problem fixed. But i'm still having a problem with the wireless
<h1st0> kronoman: it just needs to do a fsck check on boot.  Let me try to find the command hold up
<s|k> hi
<s|k> is fluxbox available on ubuntu?
<chasmarang> Hi People - Can anyone help with a problem that my computer goes to sleep and I can get it to come out
<bruenig> s|k, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Chesney> vox754: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan scans just fine. I just cant get the stupid thing to connect. Through the system administrator Netowrk interface, or through the terminal.
<s|k> bruenig: does it show up as a session option and is it compatible with xubuntu?
<s|k> hrm
<fu-k-t> i made a configuration change to gnome-panel and now it crashes every time i try to start it.  where can i find the configuration file, so i can manually change it back?  i did a locate gnome-panel and didn't find anything useful
<vox754> s|k: type "aptitude search fluxbox" and "aptitude show fluxbox"
<bruenig> s|k, it shows up as a session option, not sure what you mean by compatible with xubuntu.
<h1st0> kronoman: someone else on here may know .  Can you boot the system in recovery mode or anything?
<boredandblogging> anyone have a webpage that has a non-technical description of ubuntu and linux? Like what I would want to tell a non-technical person if I was trying to sell them on Ubuntu?
<bruenig> s|k, I used it with xubuntu for 20 min before I vomited and removed it and I didn't notice any functionality problems
<tom47> my sound volume has stopped responding to the slider on the task bar
<s|k> bruenig: well installing ubuntu-desktop if you have xubuntu-desktop uninstalls some xubuntu things
<kronoman> h1st0: I'm on the system right now, I booted using a Live CD
<Berto> h1st0, turns out i have to restart kde... pretty weak... ;-/
<s|k> bruenig: oh it's bad then :(
<s|k> ok I'll try it
<s|k> thanks
<vox754> Chesney: I'd be worried if it didn't work from the terminal. Bad luck.
<bruenig> s|k, I just am not a fluxbox person, it wasn't bad, it was just not my preference
<h1st0> kronoman: can you boot to the hd though and not use the live disk?  Or does it halt at that error?
<s|k> it's not finding fluxbox
<bruenig> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<kronoman> h1st0: I can boot , the thing goes like this : fsck error -> root command prompt -> "exit" -> boot
<bruenig> s|k, you need to have the universe repo enabled
<barnball> hello all
<s|k> oh I see
<bruenig> !hi | barnball
<ubotu> barnball: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Chesney> vox754: iwconifg wlan0 essid ch.home.net key 0000000000 (or 0000-0000-00) mode master, it doesnt return an error, unless I disable the dvice through the interface. Then it works, but if I bring it back up, and iwconfig wlan0 returns it exists, it says essid : ch.home.net but says the encryption is off. Even though /etc/network/interfaces shows wlan0 as having a key and setup for essid ch.home.net
<h1st0>  kronoman: well when you get to the root command prompt type in
<h1st0> kronoman: shutdown -F  -r now
<vox754> bruenig: can you please modify the bot !hi message so that is says something like !ask and !anyone beside, of course, "hi".
<Whiz2> anyone here know how to configure lighttpd, and php5 so they work together?
<h1st0> kronoman: that will force a reboot and run fsck on the next boot to fix the problem.
<barnball> currently running xandros 4....and its driving me insane lol, heard alot of good things about ubuntu and considering switching over...just pokin around right now
<h1st0> kronoman: hopefully.
<bruenig> vox754, I am powerless
<bruenig> !ubuntu | barnball
<ubotu> barnball: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<kronoman> h1st0: great, thanks!!
<h1st0> Whiz2: google is your friend i'm sure there are plenty of tuts on the net.
<barnball> if i switch can i keep my /home folder intact? or will i have to do a clean install?
<RedRose> I have 6.10, when I try to goto tty1, its just a messed up screen, anyone know what will fix that?
<h1st0> kronoman: make sure you use a capital F linux is case sensitive
<Eleaf> abiword is so buggy, it shows white splotches everywhere..
<vox754> Chesney: "mode master" ? what does that do? I have "mode managed". Also, set the key from the terminal "key open 1234567890" I think.
<bruenig> barnball, you could keep it in tact so long as it is on a different partition
<h1st0> barnball: if you have your /home on a seperate partition and you tell the installer to use that as your home.  You shouldn't have a problem.
<vox754> bruenig: I thought you were a registered user that could modify bot messages...
<h1st0> vox754: anyone can modify bot messages
<bruenig> vox754, there is something you can do to suggest a change something like, !no hi is hello welcome to ubuntu blah blah blah. I forget the exact syntax
<vox754> h1st0: without being registered?
<Chesney> vox754: the way I understood the man pages ( i could have verywell misunderstood them) but I thought master telling it to use the ap
<viper> hi guys
<bruenig> !hi | viper
<ubotu> viper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<h1st0> vox754: just register your user with nickserv I think is all you need.
<SaveFerris> Hey all, whats the best way to setup a keyboard shortcut to terminal in Edgy?
<gateway> hi
<viper> New to UBUNTU and linux in general.. gettig rid of windows (except for a few games i like)
<vox754> h1st0: that is what I tell you. I am not registered.
<Wingz> woaw
<Wingz> There's alotta people
<Artemis3> nah
<gateway> i new in ubuntu
<Artemis3> less than 1000
<h1st0> vox754: well its easy to register you can /msg nickserv help for more information
<Wingz> less than 1000 and that's bad?
<Wingz> dang
<h1st0> vox754: then you can receive pms etc...
<Wingz> You must have alotta people
<Artemis3> yeah, its a slow sunday i guess
<bruenig> viper, question...
<rnd_null> XDM is there is way to login to my other machine via xdm without logging out of my current session first?
<vox754> SaveFerris: Atl+F2, "gnome-terminal", I set a terminal upon start up.
<h1st0> Wingz: this room moves fast.
<Wingz> lol
<viper> In windows I am a neat freak and sort my start menu into catagories ( ie my games menu is sorted into War/Tycoon/Sim/Sports etc
<Wingz> Sign, i'm still downloading ubuntu
<Wingz> 700 Mb man
<Wingz> big
<viper> how do I do the same with Gnome?
<h1st0> viper: edit the menu
<viper> Or is KDE a better option?
<Artemis3> 700MiB? nah 30mins or something
<bruenig> viper, in gnome, good luck if you can figure that out
<barnball> ok, what if my disk is all one partition....any way to do it without throwing another harddrive in?
<h1st0> viper: right click on applications and go to edit menus
<Chesney> vox754: I'm going to give this yet another go. Thanks for the advice
<vox754> Chesney: well I recommend you "man iwconfig", "man ifconfig", and definitely "mode managed", I assume you are trying this right now...
<netrat> viper: right click the menu, the click Edit Menus. LOL
<viper> i did that
<viper> and none of my changes stick
<barnball> im guessing not lol...
<bruenig> viper, I can't imagine being able to do that
<Artemis3> barnball, assuming you have done your backup, just in case, you can resize your partition and leave free space
<viper> gnome needs drag and drop menus
<Wingz> @ Artimis
<Wingz> I'm capped
<vox754> h1st0: yeah I tried the registration once but I haven't tried since, these automatic messages from nickserv aren't very clear sometimes... I'll try it another day.
<Chesney> vox754: sorry I missed your last message, mind sending it again?
<Wingz> so like dial-up speeds
<barnball> true...alrighty i think im gonna give it a shot :-D thanx all
<vox754> Chesney: well I recommend you "man iwconfig", "man ifconfig", and definitely "mode managed", I assume you are trying this right now...
<h1st0> vox754: yeah just message it with help and it gives you all the instructions
<Artemis3> Wingz, so you have like 4KB/sec=
<Chesney> vox754: yup, gonna give it a shot. Thanks again.
<Wingz> Guy, how do you chance IRC setting so that only IP is shown?
<tom47> viper try the Menu Layout under System > Preferences
<Wingz> @ artmis lol yeah
<Wingz> guys*
<Dial_tone> join #asp
<bruenig> viper, your setup that you want is not very common, you are the only one in fact that I have ever seen wanting something like that. It is not a priority then to add that functionality. Usually if someone wants more functionality, they go to the command line, not to the gui.
<viper> ok my changes are there now? like 5 minutes later.. whats with that???
<Artemis3> Wingz, sad to hear, maybe you can find a friend nearby with a better link
<Wingz> yeah
<arrow__> does anyone know of a good tax program (american) for ubuntu?
<Artemis3> rwxr-xr--, is this thing even allowed as a nick?
<dustin> arrow    i use complete tax   it is online
<bruenig> arrow__, just efile
<vox754> h1st0: well, anyway... can you change the !hi message with something like "!hi welcome to ubuntu support channel, don't say hi just ask your question"
<rwxr-xr--> i m trying to access in yahoo,Msn,irc,icq Through GAIM.. but dont know nothing works with GAIM
<arrow__> bruenig: I haven't filed in three years, so they won't let me
<StoneNote> arrow__, http://taxgeek.sourceforge.net/
<viper> GNOME or KDE with UBUNTU which is the better choice?
<rwxr-xr--> Artemis3, : its its my Registered nIck
<icicled> everything works with gaim
<Artemis3> rwxr-xr--, gaim works with all...
<arrow__> StoneNote: thx
<Artemis3> rwxr-xr--, that it might crash is another issue ;)
<bruenig> arrow__, hmmm seems like you would have a problem regardless of how you do it
<icicled> viper, do you intend to start a flame war? =P
<Wingz> Guys, who do you chang it so that your ISP isn't show then someone does WHOIS on you?
<rwxr-xr--> Artemis3, : Not Working Here Thats why i m using Xchat
<matthew__> how do you apply a patch?
<rwxr-xr--> and Amsn for Messenger
<icicled> patch -p1 < patch
<Artemis3> rwxr-xr--, at least i have aim, icq, msn y! accounts opened right now
<rwxr-xr--> for yahoo is any seprate Version for Ubuntu-Desktop
<icicled> in working directory: patch -p1 < the_patch
<Artemis3> rwxr-xr--, and tried irc but like xchat better
<icicled> aka source directory
<vox754> viper: I think GNOME with Ubuntu is more stable since it was developed first, but others will disagree saying that only the desktop changes and the underlying is the same.
<viper> what'sa flame war?
<icicled> i use xfce
<icicled> xubuntu
<bruenig> xfce is pretty stable
<icicled> its all the same
<Artemis3> hmm sort of
<bruenig> so long as you aren't incompetent, stability is pretty consistent across the buntus
<icicled> but yes, i agree that the gnome default is easier out of the box
<Where|here> viper: a flame war is when a bunch of Internet users have a big fight using hostile language
<viper> I am a windows master.. but what to expand my horizons
<icicled> then experiment with all the desktops
<matthew__> when I run patch -p1 < patch it says "File to patch:"  what do I put there?
<bruenig> that new feisty bit with auto install of codecs is so tedious
<tom47> viper gnome vs kde is a suck it and see preference matter
<viper> in the last 3 days i have installed ubuntu, got my nvidia 6800 working with multiple desktops and tv out, got myth working with my tv card i think that is pretty good for a beginner
<Artemis3> matthew__, well of course, you are supposed to patch something dont you?
<EADG> Anybody know a # where I can get help with cli Festival? (#festival don't exist)
<rwxr-xr--> is any seprate yahoo messenger for Ubuntu-Desktop
<tom47> viper yes seems fair
<Where|here> viper: Good job :)
<viper> And i Can't believe organizing my gnome menu is that hard
<matthew__> Yes, what i want to patch is Pysol.  I type that in and it says "no such file or directory"
<Dr_willis> viper,  getting MythTV working.. is impressive. :)
<Artemis3> matthew__, iirc it was something like patch -p1 whatyouwantpatched < thepatchitself
<kronoman> h1st0: well, the check failed :(
<viper> myth tv is working GOOD
<bruenig> viper, gnome is awful for that, it is not meant for that kind of configuration. If you want that go to kde.
<Artemis3> matthew__, but check the man page as i can be wrong ;)
<vox754> viper: somebody told me here that GNOME wasn't supposed to be that configurable... mmm... you could donate to the cause with money...
<viper> and even better i have it working on my tv out.. so it can run while I am still using my desktop on another monitor
<matthew__> I don't know what file i'm supposed to patch is the problem.
<viper> already donated over $100
<Dr_willis> the gnome devs dont want it to be that configurable.. that makes it 'harder to use'
<Artemis3> matthew__, i think you can patch folders too
<Dr_willis> but we dont watn to start this flame-fest here. :)
<h1st0> kronoman: did you get an error or what it failed on?
<viper> ok last lame question.. how do i install KDE on UBUNTU?
<hendaus_> can anyone help me
<kronoman> h1st0: well, the check in /dev/hda1 went fine, then checked all the other partitions fine, but after that, it puts " inconsistency on / with inodes " or something around that
<kronoman> h1st0: seems that the problem is when it mounts, not when it runs the fsck
<viper> Oh yea.. i even for my windows NTFS SATA partitions mounted
<viper> read/write
<kronoman> h1st0: it says "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY"
<bruenig> viper, you can fresh install kubuntu, or you can do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then just pick which one you want to boot into at login
<kronoman> h1st0: with uppercase and all
<bruenig> not really boot into but whatever I am tired
<h1st0> kronoman: and it passes on a fsck from livecd?
<StoneNote> viper, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<kronoman> h1st0: totally, even with -f parameter
<waldo> is this the place to ask why an apt-get upgrade that didn't update the kernel broke lirc?
<kronoman> h1st0: I did a check with fsck.ext3fs, with fsck alone, with and without -f and -v and everything is fine, says clean filesystem
<hendaus_> so noone is free now to help ?
<viper> ok installing kde right now
<viper> thank you
<R3MiX> hendaus_, what do you need help with?
<viper> I even backed up a dvd
<qwewqe> im trying to play avi files on totem i installed totem-xine but i get a unsupported format error not sure what im doing wrong
<magical> HI
<magical> @ ALL
<viper> the dvd i backed up looks even better then the ones i did with CLONEDVD and ANYDVD in windows i am impressed
<vox754> waldo: so, does lirc really work? what card?
<hendaus_> R3MiX,    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9970/
<bruenig> qwewqe, avi is simply a container, what it contains is giving you problems which we don't know. But try sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs and check out the restricted formats page
<viper> i also have lirc almost working
<viper> works half the time
<bruenig> !restricted | qwewqe
<ubotu> qwewqe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kronoman> talking about DVDs, what is a good medium to save digital photos for the future (now that seems that my disk is fsck)
<waldo> vox754: lirc used to work.
<hendaus_> R3MiX,  this happen when i am installing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Plamo> I need a hand...
<waldo> vox754: hauppauge pvr-150
<Plamo> I'm completely new to linux, and ubuntu.
<Plamo> I tried installing it.
<Plamo> but it kinda just stopped at about 95%
<bruenig> !enter | Plamo
<ubotu> Plamo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Plamo> Sorry :X
<Plamo> should I type that out again in one line?
<waldo> Plamo: it's a bot
<BigMac> Seveas: You here
<crdlb> Plamo, no, but in the future yes
<Plamo> I have a tendancy to talk to bots..
<R3MiX> hendaus_, broken route maybe?  try pinging the ip address.
<viper> I just wish UBUNTU would run my fav windows games like RAILROADS! and AGE OF EMPIRES 2
<rwxr-xr--> is There are seprate yahoo messenger Version for Ubuntu
<ToddEDM> hey, is there a flash plugin package for amd64?
<ToddEDM> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> viper,  install dosbox and play the old dos games. :)
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<tag> apt is segfaulting on my box
<Toma-> viper: it does... you must ask the correct question first.
<tag> stat64("/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i3
<tag> 86_Packages", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3913703, ...}) = 0
<tag> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<vox754> Plamo: for installation questions you tell about your hardware, motherboards, video cards, everything...
<lkthomas> LOL opppsss
<hendaus_> R3MiX,  yes my adsl disconnect many times,so what can i do now repeat the code or what?
<kronoman> dear people, my file system reports "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY", when I boot, but it pass the fsck tests of the live CD... what can I do ?
<lkthomas> tag, you are screw :)
<rwxr-xr--> is There any seprate yahoo messenger Version for Ubuntu
<viper> how do i run age of empires 2 in linux?
<Plamo> uh oh
<tag> lkthomas: ?
<R3MiX> hendaus_,  yes,  try to run it again
<viper> with support for gamespy?
<tag> wonder why the fuck it would segfault on a stat64()
<Ltar> hey, will the mouse touchpad on my IBM thinkpad work with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> rwxr-xr--,  gaim, and  some others can do yahoomessenger chat and a few other features
<bruenig> rwxr-xr--, there is a separate yahoo messenger for linux and it is awful
<waldo> Ltar: yes
<Dr_willis> rwxr-xr--,  the official Yahoo client - is old and nasty
<hendaus_> R3MiX,  ok
<BigMac> hey what is the command that I would use to update to feisty?
<bruenig> !upgrading | BigMac
<ubotu> BigMac: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Toma-> viper: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=147
<Toma-> !wine | viper
<ubotu> viper: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Plamo> Well, I'm on an HP machine, ATI graphics card, 256mb, my motherboad I dont know about, I'm afraid.
<Dr_willis> rwxr-xr--,  the official WIndows Yahoo Messenger client is new and EVEN nastier. :)
<CaptainMorgan> are there any default editors that can perform a search-and-replace ? gedit can only peform a search
<shadowpool1> Hello everyone!
<waldo> CaptainMorgan: vim
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, vim
<crdlb> CaptainMorgan, gedit can replace
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  im suprised gedit cant replace..  you sure you dident just miss it.
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, you can use sed too if you want, not really an editor
<CaptainMorgan> crdlb, how?
<ToddEDM> does anyone know where i could find a flash 9 package for AMD64
<waldo> gedit is also crap.
<viper> but age of empires need DIRECT X
<kronoman> Caplain: try CTRL+H in gedit
<bruenig> ToddEDM, none exists
<rwxr-xr--> Dr_willis, how can i install it on Ubuntu :S
<Dr_willis> viper,  wine/cedega/ect...
<vox754> Ltar: wassap
<crdlb> CaptainMorgan, search -> Replace
<Ltar> viper: try WINE?
<Toma-> viper: yes. theres some directx code built into wine
<Dr_willis> rwxr-xr--,  i say install gaim and use that.
<CaptainMorgan> crdlb, after ctrl-f the only options I have are find, among others
<ToddEDM> really..............
<Wingz> wow
<Wingz> that was odd
<Artemis3> rwxr-xr--, im logged in yahoo right now, with the buggy gaim 2.0.0bera3.1 in edgy
<ToddEDM> well how shitty is that
<viper> Really?
<crdlb> CaptainMorgan, the shortcut is Ctrl+H
<bruenig> ToddEDM, set up a !chroot and install a 32 bit firefox and the plugins
<Wingz> Hey guys can you use IRC with proxies
<bruenig> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<CaptainMorgan> dang... ok, thanks crdlb - wrong shortcut ;)
<Toma-> viper: youre going to have to do some reading. mainly of that site i showed you but also just on wine
<Dr_willis> Wingz,  yes.. with the right proxies.
<rwxr-xr--> Dr_willis, : my yahoo are not working through gaim.
<arrow__> does anyone know where my Lynx program is?
<viper> ok putting age of kings cd in drive
<viper> here goes
<Dr_willis> rwxr-xr--,   and thats my fault? :)
<rwxr-xr--> Artemis3, : i said to you that not working for me :<
<ToddEDM> maybe i should reinstall the 32 bit
<Ltar> vox754: hey, I tried installing grub to the windows MBR, but.. it failed. I decided to get NTLOADER to try and launch linux, seemed straightforward enough, but.... issues. I think the NTLOADER option is the choice I want, but when I load ubuntu from the NTLOADER menu, the computer restarts immediately. trying again makes the computer hang with "GRUB" displayed on a blank screen.
<BigMac> does xchat log private messages?
<Wingz> @ Dr
<Artemis3> rwxr-xr--, try kopete or something
<Wingz> _wills
<rwxr-xr--> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Wingz> Does Chatzilla support proxies?
<Artemis3> no, not wine....
<Dr_willis> Wingz,  no idea.. check its docs.settings
<vox754> Ltar: ssssss... wordless.
<cyris|> clear
<Wingz> docs.settings
<rwxr-xr--> Dr_willis, : i aint said that its Urs :< i want to ask is there any Seprate Version of yAhoo messenger
<Wingz> ...
<cyris|> oops :P
<Ltar> vox754: this is the guide i used, I think I may have messed up copying the bootsector- i wasn't sure which partition held it, so I used hdb1
<Ltar> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last
<Dr_willis> Gaim Seems to be working for me on Yahoo Messenger at the moment.
<stiv2k> how do i add myself to the `wheel` group???
<Artemis3> Dr_willis, same here no problems
<cyris|> usermod -G wheel ?
<Dr_willis> stiv2k,  im not sure the wheel group is even used by ubuntu any more..
<llama32> automount stopped working - i think due to some users/groups issues... how do i fix it?
<Artemis3> Dr_willis, sudoers?
<stiv2k> Dr_willis: hmm then how do i make myself able to su - to other users
<cyris|> stiv2k: man usermod
<viper> umn how do i get wine
<crazy_bus> I installed edubuntu on a friends computer.  However the resolution will only go up to 800x600 when its meant to be 1280x...  How do I fix this?
<Artemis3> viper, with synaptic
<Wingz> ...damn
<Dr_willis> stiv2k,  other disrtos may use wheel .  but aparently ubuntu dont any more.
<adjioev_> Guys, I've installed ntfs3 with read/write support, turned on write mode and now my windows is crashing when i try to start it up? Anyone had this problem?
<vox754> viper: "aptitude search <whateva>" is very useful
<Dr_willis> stiv2k,  theres an admin group i belive thats the proper grop now
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | adjioev_
<ubotu> adjioev_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<stiv2k> Dr_willis: oh
<Artemis3> Dr_willis, im so used to *bsd and users in wheel are the only ones permitted to do su
<arrow__> crazy_bus: I had the same problem with xubuntu, but never found a fix :(
<Dr_willis> Artemis3,  heh heh :)  i never understood where the name 'wheel' came from
<Artemis3> Dr_willis, slj
<Dr_willis> admin:x:115:      <--------- thats the group. from what i read in /etc/groups
<Plamo> Wait, remind me what AMD is again.
<Artemis3> Dr_willis, sounded like the wheel in a car or ship?
<stiv2k> wtf
<stiv2k> steve@galatea:~$ sudo - ircd
<stiv2k> sudo: '-' requires an argument
<Artemis3> Dr_willis, the driving wheel?
<bhasker> crazy_bus: you can give this a rough try by editing the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 and change the modelines manually
<arrow__> does anyone know what the directory for lynx is?
<waldo> stiv2k: skip the -
<Dr_willis> Artemis3,  im suprised they dident use the 'root' group. :) we need the word root used more often!
<bruenig> arrow__, what do you mean? do you mean where it is installed?
<waldo> arrow__: you have to install it
<bhasker> crazy_bus: mostly just changing the mode from 800x600 to 1280x1024 should do and should work
<arrow__> bruenig, waldo: thx, is it in synaptic do you know?
<vox754> Ltar: I don't like you going into random web pages... the info is gathered on the Ubuntu wiki, but well... You just make sure to write how you do it so you can tell other people.
<bruenig> arrow__, sudo apt-get install lynx
<crazy_bus> thanks bhasker I'll try that when i get go over there again
<arrow__> bruenig: thx
<waldo> arrow__: i'd guess it's in the multiverse
<bruenig> it is in main
<bruenig> why would it be in multiverse
<waldo> because it's not shiny and GUI like everything else in ubuntu
<Plamo> Goodnight all.
<bruenig> !repositories | waldo
<ubotu> waldo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<waldo> yes, bruenig, i know what the repositories are.
<arrow__> waldo: I'm just using apt-get, nice and easy, soon I won't even use a gui
<bruenig> waldo, multiverse is for software that is "not free"
<Spellsword> Geez
<Spellsword> finally registered
<Spellsword> what a pain
<gumpish_> Anyone here running edgy and fglrx on an ATI X800?
<OsirisX11> hi everyone, when i run winecfg and go to the audio tab it crashes with "can't create mcop directory", and when i try to run my directaudio-using application it crashes as well complaining it cannot initialize directsound..i think this is related to arts
<bruenig> main is completely free supported stuff, restricted is supported but not completely free, universe is community maintained not official, and multiverse is for non free stuff
<vox754> arrow__: try "aptitude" instead of "apt-get"... don't ask me why
<shadowpool1> In frustration while installing a printer, I recently decided to type "sudo apt-get --reinstall --purge install udev" in terminal.  Now lots of things are broken.  : )  Is there a quick way to reverse this or should I just do a fresh install.  All my stuff is backed up and ready to go.  :P  The printer works.
<bruenig> apt-get > aptitude
<arrow__> vox754: apt-get worked, thx though
<Artemis3> bruenig, why >? isnt aptitude better=
<Artemis3> ?
<bruenig> how is aptitude better
<Artemis3> im asking
<Dr_willis> aptitude tries to be smarter.. and some times it succedes
<bruenig> aptitude doesn't give you as much freedom in terms of options
<Artemis3> bruenig, for instance, aptitude seems to erase orphans
<Spellsword> Hey guys do the registed thing with freenode
<bruenig> Artemis3, see apt-get autoremove
<Spellsword> You can keep the username you use
<bruenig> !register | Spellsword
<ubotu> Spellsword: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vox754> bruenig: apt-get has Super Cow powers... come one...
<Spellsword> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-general
<Spellsword> cool
<Spellsword> Thanks
<h1st0> bruenig: aptitude handles removal of package dependencies.  apt-get doens't
<Spellsword> I just registed
<arrow__> I thougth apt stood for aptitude, just shorter way of saying same thign
<bruenig> h1st0, see apt-get autoremove
<waldo> nobody wants to take a stab at lirc?
<Artemis3> bruenig, so seem to behave almost the same
<Kazz> Any Linux software RAID users here?
<Artemis3> aptitude install, or remove or search, whatver
<bruenig> Artemis3, except aptitude forces you to remove dependencies
<bruenig> and suggested packages if I am not mistaking
<lkthomas> hmmm
<bruenig> mistaken*
<Chesney> vox754: this thing is going to drive me mad. I know its just a configuration error =(
<crdlb> arrow__, I believe apt = Advanced Package managemenT
<lkthomas> debian structure getting worse and worse, but ubuntu getting better and better
<Spellsword> Hey guys, are linux distros easier to hack than windows
<shadowpool1> I'm on software raid.
<lkthomas> Spellsword, sure
<arrow__> crdlb: I'm getting smarter just being around here
<Dr_willis> Spellsword,  define 'hack'
<Artemis3> Spellsword, of course, if you know the correct term
<bruenig> Spellsword, do you mean hack from or hack into
* Dr_willis hacks and slashes in nethack
<Artemis3> tehehe
<Spellsword> hmm
<lkthomas> aren't we all hacker ?
<Artemis3> omg its @!
<h1st0> bruenig: thats not what i'm talking about.
<genii> Spellsword: If you mean is linux more secure than Windows, yes it is
<Spellsword> er yeah
<Spellsword> I guess
<bruenig> h1st0, yes it is
<Artemis3> hack as in changing it to do what you really want
<Spellsword> Is it easier to get acess to via "unconventional means" than windows?
<genii> See above previous answer
<h1st0> bruenig: okay well believe what you want.
<lkthomas> Spellsword, did you have any experience on linux before ?
<Dr_willis> Spellsword,  you mean is linux less 'secure' then windows?
<vox754> Chesney: follow my steps if you like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324967&highlight=WPC54G you are smart enough to understand which steps don't apply to you
<ax7> hi
<Artemis3> Spellsword, i guess you need to learn about true hackers ;)
<bruenig> h1st0, autoremove removes all orphaned dependencies, what is it that you mean then if not that
<Chesney> vox754: willdo.
<Spellsword> nope
<Spellsword> no expiernece
<Spellsword> true hackerS?
<Spellsword> There are fake hackers?
<Spellsword> woawe
<Spellsword> wierd
<waldo> oh, my.
<h1st0> bruenig: apt-get will not remove all of a packages depends that are no longer needed vs. aptitude
<Dr_willis> Lions and Tigers and Bears oh My!
<lkthomas> Spellsword, you should try linux on your own first
<bruenig> h1st0, see apt-get autoremove
<Spellsword> yeah
<EADG> Has anybody managed to pipe irc # text into festival or KDE TTS Manager?
<Artemis3> Spellsword, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker
<Spellsword> I'm downliaduing ubuntu
<waldo> the internet, it will explain all, Spellsword
<Dr_willis> True Hackers - Vs the "media's portrayal' of hackers. vs the 'kids that are just pirate-haxors' :)
<Spellsword> thanks for the link
<EADG> ... can it be done?
<Artemis3> "In computer programming, a hacker is a software designer and programmer who builds elegant, beautiful programs and systems"
<h1st0> bruenig: This is obviously going no where.  You asked a question I gave you the answer but you won't accept it.
<kevin> I am wondering how to setup xorg to use an lcd and a tv
<Artemis3> See? ;)
<bruenig> h1st0, I mean there is nothing else more to say then you are just factually wrong, apt-get autoremove removes the dependencies
<Dr_willis> kevin,  nvidia card?
<Spellsword> hmm
<rwxr-xr--> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<Spellsword> A hacker can also be a programmer who hacks or reaches a goal by employing a series of modifications to exploit or extend existing code or resources.
<h1st0> bruenig: it doesn't do it as well as aptitude.  Do a google search i'm done responding now.
<Artemis3> Spellsword, yes, that too
<lkthomas> kevin, for nvidia card, goto #nvidia, for ati, goto #ati
<Spellsword> hey guys, does bold mean private message?
<kevin> Dr_willis: no, unfortunately, it's a via epia
<Artemis3> no
<arrow__> I'm a pirate hacker
<Dr_willis> kevin,  ick! :) well.. actually ive no idea... :)
<bruenig> h1st0, what are you talking about, doesn't do it as well, give me an example
<arrow__> or a script kiddie
<ax7> I'll soon find out
<viper> man only getting 38.8 kb/s this kde upgrade could take a while
<Dr_willis> kevin,  i looked at one of those MB's today thinking how handy it could be
<lkthomas> kevin, you should google then
<Spellsword> Then  how come sometimes your messages are on bold and sometimes thet're not?
<lkthomas> viper, get use to it man
<viper> what  a waste of my fast dsl
<Artemis3> Spellsword, xchat?
* Dr_willis wonders what Spellsword  is talking about
<bruenig> h1st0, you started using aptitude a long time ago, didn't realize that there were more features added in apt-get and just assumed that aptitude remained superior
<rwxr-xr--> is edgy package support on dapper ?
* Spellsword what
<kevin> Dr_willis: yeah, I see a desktop on both, but neither align well, haha
* Spellsword jumped up and down
<vox754> bruenig: I'm sorry for starting the "apt war"
<bruenig> someone think of a harmless packages with dependencies
<lkthomas> hmm
* Spellsword says "this is cool"
<Dr_willis> kevin,  bummer.  There may be some info on the epia-linux web sites
<Artemis3> some irc clients autohighlight certain words, xchat does if your own nick is mentioned
<bruenig> just a little thing that can be installed then removed
<arrow__> dsl, fast?
<waldo> lirc?  no?
<preaction> bruenig: xubuntu-desktop
* Spellsword is using chatzilla
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> preaction, :)
* Dr_willis thinks Spellsword  needs to get a better irc client
<preaction> bruenig: 915resolution is probably rather small, but i don't know what it Does really
* Spellsword like using a firefox extension
<rwxr-xr--> is edgy package support on dapper ?
<h1st0> bruenig: try install kword with aptitude then removing it.  Then try installing with apt-get and use autoremove option.  Look at the difference.
<Artemis3> vox754, dont worry, everyone knows its dpkg the one making the work ;)
<preaction> rwxr-xr--: binary compatibility between releases is not guaranteed
<bruenig> h1st0, well I already have a bunch of kde stuff installed so it won't be the same I assume
<h1st0> bruenig: test for yourself then you can make an educated descission.
<preaction> rwxr-xr--: in fact, i think they changed the GCC between Dapper and Edgy, so no
<vox754> Artemis3: okay... I think rpm is... gotcha... I'm not starting again. Gotta go.
<joemauch> hd 212's are good
<Artemis3> vox754, aww, i tho you were going to mention yum
<Cryoniq> Anyone got a clue where in Edgy-Gnome one can change color of the text in the menus?
<preaction> yum? that piece of cobbled together crap?
<Spellsword> !woo
<Artemis3> tehehehehe lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> Artemis3: yum sounds like food while aptitude sounds ... well, like aptitude.
<robb1> hello all i have a very newbish question how do you change the theme
<rwxr-xr--> preaction,  ok..
<robb1> i have the package already
<preaction> rwxr-xr--: by all means go ahead and try, or perhaps find your software in dapper backports
<Cryoniq> Was thinking setting my bars to black but unfortunate the text in menus etc is black and that... kinda present a certain visual.. uhm.. problem ^^
<Artemis3> hmm dapper comes with gaim 1.5... that could be a problem
<bruenig> h1st0, koffice-data koffice-libs kspread kword-data libruby1.8 libwv2-1c2 were the extra packages
<cancell> slm
<cancell> abant ile ilgili bilgiyi
<bruenig> h1st0, this was the output of the apt-get autoremove kword
<bruenig> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<bruenig>   koffice-data koffice-libs kspread kword kword-data libruby1.8 libwv2-1c2
<cancell> kimden alabilirim
<bruenig> hmmm
<rwxr-xr--> preaction, looking fore kopete
<preaction> rwxr-xr--: otherwise compile from source, it's not bad
<cancell> yokmu yetkili
<cancell> ?
* bruenig thinks the uninformed are funny
<vox754> cancell: very funny
<Artemis3> preaction, of course not, he only needs build-essential, gtk-dev, glib-dev and maybe some other libraries i forgot ;)
<h1st0> bruenig: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<shadowpool1> Anyone feel like explaining what the --purge option for apt-get does?
<bruenig> edgy
<cancell> byes
<h1st0> shadowpool1: purges configs
<robb1> how can i install or change a theme in gnome 2.x
<vox754> "aptitude purge <package>"
<robb1> please help
<genii> shadowpool1: Yes, it wipes out program-specific settings in conf riles and so on
<rwxr-xr--> Artemis3, : i already install this library
<robb1> i have no clue
<robb1> i jsut dont like orange
<genii> *files* not riles
<shadowpool1> I got frustrated and did a "apt-get --reinstall --purge install udev"  Is there a quick way to reverse the havoc or should I do a fresh install?  Everything is backed up.
<h1st0> bruenig: You are correct in some respect. Feature was recently added in edgy.  Dapper however, may not have this ability.
* bruenig celebrates
<vox754> h1st0: ha ha ha, ... "man apt-get"
<h1st0> bruenig: the other issue with apt-get NO LOG
* bruenig realizes the level of nerdom that I have reached
<waldo> lirc?
<MST2> Hi.  I'm sorry if this question has been asked a lot today, but my Ubuntu clock hasn't been updated with Daylight Savings Time.
<vox754> MST2: it is not time already... it is next week.
<h1st0> bruenig: So one isn't really better than the other but I prefer the log.
<waldo> vox754: in the US, the switch was today at 0200
<genii> shadowpool1: Thats not good. Had you rebooted since then?
<shadowpool1> lol!  Yes
<bruenig> h1st0, well I have never looked for a log so I don't know about that. I don't see a log as necessary.
<vox754> waldo: dam! that means I'm gonna be late!
<bruenig> maybe if you are an admin of a group of users or something and need to check if something went wrong with them. If something goes wrong in apt, you should know it immediately
<nero> I have an old partion that is ext2.  Is there any way to convert it to ext3 without having to clear the drive?
<MST2> I heard that there was a system update fixing the DST schedules, but either I never received it or it didn't effect my computer.
<bruenig> h1st0, where is the aptitude log
<nero> (er, clear the partition that is)
<tupa> what's better distro, debian or ubuntu?, what are the pros and cons?
<h1st0> bruenig: /var/log/aptitude
<shadowpool1> I'm on a live disk.  I piece together my fakeraid setup to back my stuff up.  I guess I've added to my list of "What not to do on linux."
<waldo> MST2: you may or may not have to reboot
<bulmer> anyone able to get the NXclient to work with FreeNX? can you give pointers as to which key goes where and how do you verify and test such?
<h1st0> tupa: maybe ask in #off-topic?
<vox754> tupa: that is offtopic actually
<Cryoniq> Anyone know if it is possible to change color of menu and menu bar fonts from black to something else? (asked in gnome channel also but they seem to be sleeping ^^ )
<carson> egrep -s -r randompattern * <-- this works, this doesn't --> egrep -s -r randompattern *.c
<carson> how do i do the latter correctly?
<newbie> is there any place to order several cd linux source?
<arfy> Hi all. Under windows I have oggcast to stream in ogg format to an icecast server, and a friend of mine streams in mp3pro to a shoutcast server. Are there tools under linux to do these?
<vox754> carson: there is a new #ubuntu-programming if you care to discuss more advanced questions later.
<bruenig> h1st0, ok so what must be weighed is, less options vs. no log
<carson> vox754, thanks.
<linux_user400354> arfy, xmms has a plugin
<arfy> does it steam to both ice and shoutcast?
<arfy> stream
<h1st0> bruenig: what less options?
<bruenig> well it forces you to do things without asking
<linux_user400354> arfy, icecaste i know, but you should read about it to see
<bruenig> if I don't want to remove my dependencies, or install the suggested packages
<h1st0> ?
<bruenig> I've heard it auto installs suggested packages,
<h1st0> bruenig: it asks you just like apt-get does.
<genii> shadowpool1: You could mount your old root partition someplace then chroot to it. then issue an  sudo apt-get install udev
<bruenig> I try to keep it lean, I want dependencies and nothing more, if I want suggested, I can look at the suggested packages since they are printed and then choose if I want them or not
<marko> Is feisty fawn ready for me to upgrade what do you guys think?
<arfy> linux_user400354: thanks, have you got the name of the plugin so I can do some research?
<cables> marko, I'd have to say no.
<marko> why?
<bruenig> h1st0, it gives you a yes or no on all of them together, package dependency and suggestion. apt-get gives you a yes or no on packages dependency and tells you suggested so you can decide if you want them
<cables> marko, if you do, back everything up.
<marko> ok
<deepsa> marko wait till final
<marko> I think I should do that...
<marko> has anyone tried it?
<marko> is it good?
<deepsa> yeah i have herd 5
<cables> marko, I've tried the herd 5 livecd
<deepsa> not stable yet
<linux_user400354> arfy: apt-cache search xmms plugin icecaste
<marko> I havent read about 5, but 4 got a lot of complaints
<deepsa> wireless had alot of problem in herd5
<linux_user400354> arfy just search xmms in synaptic
<arfy> linux_user400354, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b vexati0n!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vox754> h1st0: I "aptitude install inkscape" and it installed also "tk" and another drawing package based on tk.
<cables> vox754, that's a weird dependency
<vox754> cables: it is not a dependency, I removed Tk and that other program later... dunno why they where installed
<shadowpool1> genii:  I put udev back but my ethernet card isn't recognized anymore and x doesn't start due to a strange permissions error on /home/user/.gnome2_private/ which I can seem to fix with chown or chmod.  lol  That was a ridiculously stupid thing to do to udev wasn't it?
* linux_user400354 is upgrading to a development snapshot of fiesty with gksu 'update-manager -d'
<arfy> also, my friend has just installed ubuntu and has two sound cards, one an internal laptop card and two a PCMCIA creative audigy 2zs notebook. At the moment, sound is coming out of the internal card, but we want to switch it to the audigy. How do we do this?
<bruenig> linux_user400354, hope you have a disk laying around
<genii> shadowpool1: Well, yes LOL
<vox754> cables: what was that other package...? remember, something about SVG...
<cables> vox754, not sure
<biglibigli> who is employed in ubuntu?
<vox754> cables: I remember, "skencil"; now I can rest in piece.
<Artemis3> no one
<cables> vox754, I have that... so that's where I got it.
<linux_user400354> bruenig: have you done it?
<Artemis3> biglibigli, maybe you mean canonical
<genii> shadowpool1: You may want to reinstall hotplug as well.
<bruenig> linux_user400354, I was using the live cd of xubuntu herd 5 and it was really iffy
<shadowpool1> hmmmm
<shadowpool1> Thanks
<linux_user400354> bruenig: im getting this error when trying to upgrade to a fiesty development snapshot. Authentication failed  Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<biglibigli> no, i want to ask some one that employed in ubuntu , how much is the salary.
<crimsun> jmworx: no, we do source-only uploads, and the buildds handle the rest.
<bruenig> biglibigli, ubuntu is a linux distribution
<genii> shadowpool1: Incidentally, is the ethernet controller not being found... a pccard modem on a laptop or pci/usb nic on a desktop?
<bruenig> biglibigli, canonical is a corporation
<genii> pccard *nic* rather, not modem
<unperson> Anyone here use Lyx?  I'm trying to use it for the first time on my install of Edgy and things don't seem to be working right.
<shadowpool1> genii:  It's a pci card on a desktop
<bruenig> biglibigli, your question would be like if I said "I want to ask someone that employed in xp, how much is the salary.
<biglibigli> something like that
<linux_user400354> it makes no sense
<panjhy> does someone have the time (nyc) ?
<genii> shadowpool1: OK, if you know the mac address for it, make sure the file /etc/iftab has an eth0 entry with proper mac address
<leafw> what command/script is the System / Quit... / Suspend issuing? I would like to call it from the command line.
<biglibigli> how much is?
<unperson> It says the revtex4 teX class is missing when I try to use the RevTeX 4 template, and some math symbols won't appear properly.
<Nergar> how can i clone a gnome session?
<bruenig> biglibigli, operating systems don't employ people
<linux_user400354> panjhy search google
<PriceChild> genii, /msg ubugtu now nyc
<leafw> is there a channel of ubuntu developers?
<PriceChild> leafw, why?
<bruenig> leafw, #ubuntu+1 is your best shot
<leafw> ok thanks
<PriceChild> leafw, what're you looking for?
* genii thinks PriceChild is an adbot and should be booted
<biglibigli> look at this page : http://www.ubuntu.com/employment
<PriceChild> genii, ?
* crimsun boots PriceChild 
<leafw> PriceChild : sudo /etc/acpi/suspend.sh fails, but the System/Quit/Suspend menu works
<Nergar> anyone has an idea?
<crimsun> you adbot you!
<PriceChild> crimsun, I'm sorry :'(
<PriceChild> crimsun, you'd better remove my access in here and ban me...
<genii> Ah, not a bot then LOL
<CaptainMorgan> anyone familar with how subdomains are stored on the server? ie: which file? Im using linux and I expect that when the provider switches it on, it should be within /var/www no? or maybe just /var ?
<viper> wow aoe 2 runs with wine   wine has come a LONG way since i last tried is in 2000
<zoiks> could anyone give me some help with completely removing mysql and all associated configs? I stuffed up the password part and im now buggered installing mythtv
<genii> PriceChild: Did you have some question for me ot the ubotu? It was an odd msg from you earlier
<viper> too bad multiplayer does not work
<CaptainMorgan> or is it matter of forwarding to a specific folder in /var/www ?
<Merlin_> hey - can anyone help me change my WM? I'm in the gnome default and I'd like to move to Ion3.
<viper> wonder if it would work multiplayer with vmware?
<leafw> Merlin_ : if you don't know how to use Ion, then Ion is not for you.
<Xaxafrad> if i say grub loading error 22, would anybody else know off the top of their heads to tell me to use a windows or dos boot disk with fdisk /mbr? my problem is that i installed xubuntu on my roommates laptop, but now they're moving out, and I made her laptop unbootable (well, livecds will boot, but she uses windows).
<PriceChild> genii, ah sorry misread... that was directed at the user above you sorry :)
<cables> viper, everything works with vmware except 3d acceleration
<Merlin_> leafw: I've used it for six months on my gentoo box.
<Merlin_> leafw: I've also tried editing and modifying my ~/.xinitrc
<EADG> K, figured it out... so if anybody else wants to listen to this channel, enable logging ans use this command; tail -f #ubuntu.log | festival --tts  :)
<leafw> Merlin_ : then what problem do you have? Just create a startup entry for it
<Merlin_> leafw: which did *not* work.
<biglibigli> bruenig , http://www.ubuntu.com/employment so what is this page for?
<leafw> Merlin_ : gdm doesn't read .xinitrc
<Merlin_> leafw: the problem is I do not know ubuntu. and the gdm config program doesn't run.
<viper> here we go gonna try kde
<Merlin_> leafw: so how do I configure gdm by hand?
<LadyNikon> nooonooo
<bill57785> does Dapper Drake have cabextract already?  how can I check?
<LadyNikon> ndont do it!
<leafw> Merlin_ : you have to look under /usr/whatever/folder where the desktop entries are stored for gdm to list
<shadowpool1> genii:  Where would I download the hotplug package?
<fokuslee> man getting tvant to run on 64bit machine is soo much work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.111.33.65]  by Seveas
<genii> shadowpool1 If you chroot to the old root drive then do an   sudo apt-cache search hotplug     it should give you a list of possibles. With chroot there, you can also install it ok
<bill57785> does Dapper Drake have cabextract already?  how can I check?
<shadowpool1> Wow!  I've never used cache search!  :p  That makes things much easier.
<genii> shadowpool1: Yes, it's extremely useful :)
<Eleaf> hmm, most of KDE's image editors have better professional color management and control than the gimp...
<leafw> Merlin_ : its /etc/xsessions/
<Eleaf> and they are more in the basic image editor/manager category.
<leafw> Merlin_ : just model a new entry after the exisiting ones, and make it launch your xterms and what not, and finally the Ion wm
<leafw> Merlin_ : works like a .xinitrc
<vexati0n> that portal is mine, and it's got to be sealed, forever. for the love of god.
<biglibigli> who is Canonical Employed in ubuntu? i want to know the range of the salary for a ,user interface developer and a Ubuntu X Maintainer,
<leafw> Merlin_ : the Exec= entry is your ".xinitrc" script, which can be anything.
<zoiks> could anyone give me some help with completely removing mysql and all associated configs? I stuffed up the password part and im now buggered installing mythtv
<leafw> zoiks : see man apt-get  at remove and --purge
<NewGuy000> Hey can i get some help?
<cables> !ask | NewGuy000
<ubotu> NewGuy000: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> Ubotu, do you still pm people when they think you're not a bot?
<cables> OK it does :)
<leafw> ubotu is a smart pet :)
<leafw> JUAJUA
<Eleaf> ubotu, don't pm me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't pm me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leafw> he gave me an intelligent answer, all along claiming not to be
<Eleaf> lol
<Merlin_> huh... there's one there already.
<Merlin_> wtf?
<peanutb> is the software that runs ubotu open source?
<Eleaf> lol
<NewGuy000> How do i get Ubuntu to set to a higher resolution? the only resolutions i see are 600x800 and another lower one
<shadowpool1> genii:  Another question:  Is there a way to test this other Linux install from chroot?  Can I somehow boot it from within chroot?
<leafw> peanutb : what do you think?
<cables> !resolution | NewGuy000
<ubotu> NewGuy000: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Merlin_> leafw: seems an ion3.desktopo entry is already there.
<Merlin_> *desktop
<bimberi> peanutb: I'm fairly sure it's a supybot (or based on it)
<leafw> Merlin_ : then the entry is in some way incorrect, if it's not listed on the gdm session chooser menu
<peanutb> bimberi, thanks
<PriceChild> !away > din_away
<genii> shadowpool1: Well, you could try to restart the udev system to see if it can now see your adapter for instance. the command would be:    sudo /etc/init.d/udev start
<Merlin_> no, gdm is not set up to be a chooser...
<PriceChild> !supyboy > peanutb
<shadowpool1> Oh!  Thanks again!
<max__> how do i change the grub boot order?
<leafw> Merlin_ : in any case, you can always use a different tty and run startx manually. And sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to get rid of it (I do, for dwm)
<genii> shadowpool1: But it would actually be better to do areboot, since udev has other subsystem stuff like hotplug and some others whicch run at a low level during init and kernel loading etc
<leafw> max__ : man grub
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<widoooo> do the nv-driver not support 16:9 resolutions??
<cables> shmeelAway, in the advanced volume settings, do you see a "headphones" slider or something like that?
<widoooo> nv not nvidia
<shatrat> widoooo, I wouldnt be surprised if it didnt.  You should probably install nvidia-glx
<shmeelAway> cables i can adjust volume, but my keyboard
<shmeelAway> my keyboard hotkeys don't work
<biglibigli> max__ : goto /boot/grub/ and edit the menu.lst file
<widoooo> shatrat: i am doing it right now ;-)
<Merlin_> leafw: trying something.
<widoooo> i am in the livecd
<cables> shmeelAway, I had that problem, and someone told me how to fix it... but I don't remember it now.
<shmeelAway> hehe
<shmeelAway> shoot
<shatrat> widoooo, great, good luck :D
<cables> widoooo, I've had problems restarting X in the LiveCD
<cables> Can anyone explain why restarting X doesn't seem to work in the LiveCD?
<widoooo> cables: it work here
<Chesney> Having a problem with a linksys WMP54G Wlan PCI card. Anyone have any experience configuring the little buggers?
<leafw> cables : it does work, here
<cables> widoooo, lucky :) I wanted to try Feisty desktop effects but I couldn't restart X to install the nvidia drivers on the LiveCD
<linux_user400354> why doenst the flashplugin-nonfree package include gflashplayer?
<cables> leafw, you too
<stratusfear> chesney i got one and work properly
<widoooo> cables: how do you try??
<cables> widoooo, ctrl-alt-backspace AND /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shatrat> linux_user400354, because its a plugin?
<cables> widoooo, it just seems to hang somewhere
<peanutb> linux_user400354, its a separate package
<linux_user400354> what's the package called in synaptic?
<widoooo> why restart?? stop it load the new modul
<widoooo> and start it then
<widoooo> ??
<leafw> cables: control+alt_backspace should return to gdm, if it worked. If it does not work, have a look at the /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Chesney> stratusfear: I've been trying everything I can. The Wireless router i'm trying to connect to is the WRT54G. I'm just using basic 64bit WEP.
<cables> widoooo, how?
<cables> leafw, I'll try that
<widoooo> .../etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cables> Chesney, what's going on? I have that exact configuration.
<cables> widoooo, I've tried that, and my GUI was still running just fine.
<biglibigli> --- who is Canonical Employed in ubuntu? i want to know the range of the salary for a ,user interface developer and a Ubuntu X Maintainer.
<cables> biglibigli, this is probably the wrong place to ask that question
<widoooo> cables: lol... hh yes if i think it was here also so... i have to use strg + alt + backspace to stop the xserver
<Chesney> cables: not sure really. I'm pretty sure its an id10t error. but sudo iwlist wlan0 scan shows me my wireless router. I just can't get the dang thing to connect.
<widoooo> init.d script did not work
<linux_user400354> peanutb: what package?
<cables> Chesney, I've heard that from a lot of people, with the finding but not connecting.
<widoooo> nvidia-kernel-common
<biglibigli> cables: ok where do i must to ask?
<widoooo> thats what i need??
<cables> biglibigli, no idea, just not here.
<Chesney> cables: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid chesney key 0000000000 mode managed just isnt cutting it
<peanutb> linux_user400354, it was in a 3rd party repository, just a sec
<cables> Chesney, I'm too much of an ID10T to understand that :)
<Chesney> cables: if I enable the device trhough gnome if I try to do any editing through terminal using iwconfig I get a device busy
<Chesney> cables: lol
<widoooo> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-9-generic is already the newest version.
<widoooo> nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version.
<widoooo> why do i dont have an nvidia modul
<widoooo> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-9-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<widoooo> is that on the live-cd not posible??
<Chesney> Come on #ubuntu =P I know someone in here can fix this danged thing =P
<LadyNikon> whats a good way to unrar a file in ubuntu
<cables> !rar | LadyNikon
<ubotu> LadyNikon: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<widoooo> LadyNikon: use the archivmanager
<widoooo> the gui
<peanutb> linux_user400354, Its in this repository, http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/3v1n0/
<LadyNikon> widoooo: i tried no dice
<widoooo> LadyNikon: you have to install unrar first
<shmeelAway> cables do you remember where u got help from?
<widoooo> the archivemanager need that...
<shmeelAway> in here or on a site?
<widoooo> apt-get install unrar
<cables> shmeelAway, here
<hk-ref> widoooo, you talking about opening a .rar archive?
<shmeelAway> k, i'll keep trying then, thx
<Chesney> Can anyone give me a hand with this problem i'm having, using a WMP54G Wlan PCI card, I can scan the cells just fine, I just cant get it to connect?
<CaptainMorgan> this one simple line found here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Apache_HTTP_Server_for_HTTP_.28Web.29_Server_service cannot be the answer to setting up Apache... my httpd is not running...
<widoooo> hk-ref:  yes
<hk-ref> widoooo, i was going to ask the same question on how to do it lol
<widoooo> lol install unrar
<widoooo> than you can use unrar x blub.rar
<widoooo> in console
<CaptainMorgan> so... how do I then get my httpd to run?
<widoooo> or use the archivmanager gui
<Hobbsee> !ops > PriceChild
<Flannel> !lamp | CaptainMorgan, use this one instead
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan, use this one instead: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, doesn't hat require the installation cd? I viewed those screenshots.. and it involved partitioning..
<CaptainMorgan> which I do not wish to do
<shmeelAway> !external speaker
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: No.  Follow the instructions on the wiki page.  Not the server CD
<shmeelAway> !speaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> !fishing | shmeelAway
<ubotu> shmeelAway: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Robbie_Crash> ext3 journaling means I can roll back to a previous version of a file right?
<cables> Robbie_Crash, nope
<Chesney> CaptainMorgan: What exactly is your problem?
<Robbie_Crash> what does journaling do?
<genii> Robbie_Crash: No.
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: no, journaling effectively means changes are atomic.
<cables> Robbie_Crash, it just means that an operation on a file is either done or not, never half done.
<sohranit> excuse me, do any of you 957 people in here, know of a way to migrate from openbsd to ubuntu, without a cd burner, ?
<Robbie_Crash> ok
<cables> Robbie_Crash, that means if your computer crashes in the middle of a write, it won't corrupt the file system
<Robbie_Crash> ahh, ok
<Robbie_Crash> thanks
<cables> !shipit | sohranit
<ubotu> sohranit: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<Flannel> !install | sohranit, this page may help
<ubotu> sohranit, this page may help: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<CaptainMorgan> Chesney, Im not sure.. all I know is Im trying to install the web server and im following the wiki's instructions which led me to one and only one line... so I will take Flannel's advice
<widoooo> hmm no german users here?? hihi the german side ubuntuusesrs.de would answer all your questions ^^
<CapaH> I have a laptop with a firewire presently attached to a digital camcorder, what do I need to do in order to get Ubuntu to see the digital camcorder/be able to play from the camcorder to the screen?
<widoooo> the wiki there
<sohranit> uboutu so i'd have to wipe the disk ?
<Chesney> CaptainMorga: Well whats the problem? is it not working? I mean....there has to be something that isn't "working"
<Flannel> sohranit: Not necessarily.  No
<erstazi> !de | widoooo
<ubotu> widoooo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sohranit> Flannel expound,?
<Lam_> is there a recommended processing speed for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Chesney> CaptainMorgan: Ahh I misread that. Yeah I would suggest a lamp server. Makes everything nice and easy. Though I would really only suggest a LAMP for development. Production you might wanna take the time fo configure one yoursefl
<widoooo> i dont need help
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erstazi> widoooo: sorry
<sohranit> Flannel: , ?
<Chesney> Looking for some help with a Linksys WMP54G wlan PCI card. Comeon someone knows what I need to dp =)
<Flannel> sohranit: Well, If you followed the FromKnoppix or Netboot (or a few others) instrctions, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/  You wouldn't need a CD, and you'd install like normal, being able to choose which partitions to use, etc
<genii> Lam_ You should have a minimum cpu of pentium2 233
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: since you're doing java..why not install Tomcat? it can do as well as Apache can
<Flannel> sohranit: if you mean wiping your /bin and stuff, yeah.  Unless you want to dualboot.
<sohranit> Flannel but you're saying i'd have to erase what's already on the disk ?
<CapaH> ... Anyone? Does anyone know what I need to do to read from the firewire in Ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> Chesney, what do you mean dev vs. prod? I will be running a webserver and multipurpose site...
<widoooo> i thought i can help because and so i dont closed the standard-window here in gnome-xchat
<widoooo> -because
<Checkka> hmm
<sohranit> Flannel so ubuntu supports bsd disklabels, ?
<Flannel> sohranit: You wouldn't have to erase everything.  You could keep /home and stuff, just like norml.
<Checkka> Does pida only work for python?
<Checkka> or was it meant for other languages as well
<genii> Lam_ Anything over pentium3 class around 500 does fine otherwise
<CaptainMorgan> Chesney, if by dev you mean, webdev, well sure.. but there will also be webprod as well
<Flannel> sohranit: Can't remember.  You might check google.
<CaptainMorgan> so I am confused by your statemnt
<sohranit> Flannel ..
<Chesney> CaptainMorgan: From my experience, and its been a while LAMP servers that are preconfigured, just...I've had strange things happen. The systems I configured myself just seemed to do better.
<Chesney> CaptainMorgan: I am very unfamiliar with Ubuntus server distro though.
<b0b> plz help me i can't remember for the love of god how to enable direct 3d rendering what is the command
<Flannel> Chesney, CaptainMorgan, the LAMP ubuntu installs is still fully configurable.  It's not a package in and of itself, just an easy way to install Apache/PHP/SQL/etc
<Lam_> genii: ok thanks. my uncle has a really old laptop with a 433 MHz.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: you'll be fine following the ubuntu wiki.  Stay away from ubuntuguide
<CaptainMorgan> Chesney, can you elaborate 'strange things happen' ? My previous statement shut down abruptly and upon restart httpd or webserver of any kind would not function.. hence my reinstallation
<widoooo> bye
<CaptainMorgan> Chesney, oh..ok
<CaptainMorgan> err.. statement = system
<youser> hey is there an easy wao to install a splash theme in feisty?
<genii> Lam_ If it has less than about 192Mb ram you should use the alternate install cd to put on the OS. Otherwise should run OK
<Flannel> youser: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<youser> ah i see
<Chesney> Flannel, CaptainMorgan, Yeah. Like I said, Flannel probably knows better then I do. I've never used Ubuntus LAMP. and have you checked the Apache error logs to see why it refuses to start again?
<youser> #ubuntu+1
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: since you're doing java..why not install Tomcat? it can do as well as Apache can..
<EnsignRedshirt> I was experimenting with 'sudo date' (in order to experiment with the DST change), and I set the date back one day.  I want to change it again, but sudo complains that the timestamp is too far in the future!  How can I fix this?
<Lam_> genii: yeah. it has a 433 MHz with 330 MB RAM. an odd ratio for such an old laptop in my opinion
<CaptainMorgan> Chesney, no real problem exists.. this is a fresh install.. I am looking for ubuntu information on webserver as I am new to ubuntu's server features.. .my last system was running fedora
<CaptainMorgan> decided to switch
<genii> Lam_ Yes, that is an odd amount of ram
<Chesney> CaptainMorga: *shudder* Better luck with the Ubuntu install.
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, ... familarity with apache??
<Flannel> bulmer, CaptainMorgan, you realise tomcat is apache, right?
<bulmer> yep
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<Pelo> Lam_,  consider xubuntu, uses xcfe instead of gnome,  suppose to be lighter
<bulmer> its a branch off apache
<genii> must be a 256 plus 64 sticks in it
<bulmer> and its natural to have java since tomcat is java based
<Chesney> Come on guys, I'm getting REALLY desperate to figure this WMP54G wlan card problem out. If you know anything... Please.
<Pir8> Is there a way in 6.10 to just do a basic LAMP server install ?
<Lam_> Pelo: yeah. i may end up using xfce instead. i much prefer KDE though
<Flannel> !lamp | Pir8
<ubotu> Pir8: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Teekrul> ok i have installed Wine however i can not fine where i can use the program.... any idea where i can find it? i have looked under Applications, places, and System...  any ideas pls would help
<Pir8> Flannel thanks
<Dr_willis> Teekrul,  read some wine docs.. in short.. wine /path/to/windows/binary/command.exe
<Flannel> Pir8: If you don't want to download the server CD, and have the alternate CD, you can install the "server" option (a CLI only box), then install LAMP on that easy enough
<EnsignRedshirt> Teekrul: wine is basically a command line program.
<Pelo> Teekrul,   you use wine by  stayint wine before the path to your window app
<bulmer> Chesney: does it get an ip addr?
<Pelo> stating
<Teekrul> thanks
<b0b> what is the command for enabling direct 3d rendering for my nvidia card i have the drivers installed
<Robbie_Crash> I just got told that my root dir is full and I have no idea what is safely deletable
<Chesney> bulmer: The furthest I am getting is a successful sudo iwlist wlan0 scan.
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: What's your partition scheme like?  Is everything on one partition?
<shatrat> b0b, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart X, if youre sure youve installed the nvidia drivers.
<bulmer> Chesney: and it tells you which AP are seeable?
<shatrat> b0b, if there is a problem though you need to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" to recover.
<Robbie_Crash> nope, root is /dev/hda1 home is /dev/hda2 all media files are stored on different physical drives
<Chesney> bulmer: I can see my cell, but as soon as I "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid {mysite} key {10digithex} mode Managed" also various forms of key open, key restricted (xxxxxxxxxx, xxxx-xxxx-xx)
<Robbie_Crash> how big does the root partition really need to be?
<Pelo> Robbie_Crash,  open up synaptic, hit the "state" or "status" button at the bottom left of the windows and see if you have any packages listed as unsued and stuff
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: /home is the only thing not on / (and not media stuff)
<genii> Chesney: Are you on Edgy?
<Chesney> bulmer: if the device is enabled throguh gnome if I try to make any changes in terminal, i get a resource busy
<Chesney> genii: yeah
<floresc77> hey guys
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys i just installed nvidia driver, but the thing is that when i go into nvidia x server settings - it doesnt give me the option to set depth to 24, it just gives me 32, which prevents beryl from running correctly - would anyone be able to help ?
<genii> Chesney: I found a howto for Edgy if tyou want the link
<Chesney> genii, please
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: How much space do you have on the HD for ubuntu?
<Chesney> bulmer: got any ideas?
<Pelo> Robbie_Crash,  you can also try installing gtkorphan to list orphaned pakcages you can delete
<Robbie_Crash> the root partition is 14gb
<genii> Chesney: Here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822    referenced from this page: http://www.midnightcheese.com/index.php?p=439
<bulmer> Chesney: I always find it difficult anything related to key management, umm i use an open one..and just makes the security in the server/client sides and not at the AP
<Robbie_Crash> there's nothing installed that's showing up as unused
<Flannel> Robbie_Crash: best way to free up some stuff is check /var/log for runaway log files (probably not any) and do "apt-cache clean" to remove cached debs,
<Chesney> bulmer: what would be the appropriate way of connecting to that open ap?
<Pelo> Robbie_Crash,  gksu nautilus /root and delete what you don'T need from there
<EADG> Must restart irssi
<Robbie_Crash> Flannel: clean is an invalid operation
<bulmer> Chesney: i use dhclient  to get it connected..DHCP allocated ip addr
<Pelo> Robbie_Crash,  were you using your computer as root for everything ?
<pavs> anyone tried htop? its really cool, much better than top IMO
<Robbie_Crash> I don't use root for anything
<Chesney> bulmer: i've only got what comes on the system. I don't really have a way of connecting to the wireless router to get anything done
<Joshooa> If I am the only one on my computer, ever, is there really a need to make a Root and Home Partition, or should I just leave it all on one partition?
<bulmer> Chesney: whose router is it? yours or the ISP?
<floresc77> I have a quick question for someone.  I am currently using the live cd and I am trying to install 6.10.  I have having issues with installing because the resolution is too low, 640x480.  I have tried to reconfigure the xorg.conf and force at least 1024x768 but everytime i restart the xserver it is still at 640x480.  What else should i try?
<adonis827> how do you add another admin user?
<Robbie_Crash> /var/lib is the only really really big thing at 8+GB
<Chesney> bulmer: its mine. and I can lug the pc up the stairs take all the other crap with me as well. but...thats quite a bit of work.
<Chesney> bulmer: i've got this pc running windows/Ubuntu duel boot
<Pelo> floresc77, when you run the live cd your changes don'T get saved
<Pelo> floresc77,  try using the alternate installed cd , it is txt based
<bulmer> Chesney: am surpised you dont have access to the webpage of your AP..which model is the router/AP ?
<floresc77> yeah, i know that. I am just restarting the xserver by ctrl-alt-backspace
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys i just installed nvidia driver, but the thing is that when i go into nvidia x server settings - it doesnt give me the option to set depth to 24, it just gives me 32, which prevents beryl from running correctly - would anyone be able to help ?
<floresc77> it saves it in ram right?
<Chesney> bulmer: I do have access to the AP's configuration I was just saying, getting the PC to the AP to plug it in via ethernet, would take a long time.
<Pelo> floresc77,  might be a refresh rate issue
<Chesney> bulmer: I just, this card and chipset is supported right out of the box, so I know I'M the problem.
<Evan_> bomb
<bulmer> Chesney: but thats the easiest way to configure it
<shmeelAway> denis_on_ubuntu i think you have to go edit xconf itself and change default setting to 24
<adonis827> hello :)
<adonis827> how do you add a new admin user?
<bulmer> Chesney you have a fear of neighbors using your bandwidth?
<Evan_> is there anyway to get 1440x900 using the Ubuntu "Live" CD?
<Evan_> without installing it
<Evan_> I only get 1024x768
<Robbie_Crash> yeah, /var/lib is 8.1GB the rest of the stuff on root is all under 100MB aside from /lib which is 185mb
<widoooo> whh shiti nv-modul
<widoooo> nv-driver
<Chesney> bulmer: no, i've got Mac Filtering on.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<widoooo> no 16:9
<Chesney> bulmer: and if they can figure out one of the 2 macs on the list to spoof. Then more power to them.
<widoooo> is the guy who want stop x there??
<floresc77> if its an issue with the refresh rate, will i have the same issues with 6.10 fully installed?
<bulmer> Chesney: there you go, so configure your router to be more open, to make it easier for your wifi to connect
<FlavourFlav> i have a grub issue, i need to add another drive to my pc, but when i connect it i get an error 17, any thoughts? i have an ide drive (hda , drive 0 on grub's device map), and a sata drive (sda , drive 1 in devices.map). thanks
<Evan_> no 16:10 resolutions?
<widoooo> 16:9
<widoooo> 1280x720
<Evan_> whatev
<Evan_> i only get 1024x768
<widoooo> tryed with Xorg -configure
<widoooo> dpkg-reconfigure
<Evan_> my monitor wants 1440x900
<widoooo> and deleting xorg.conf and set it
<Chesney> bulmer: I'll do that. But getting the dang thing to connect. Should just be as simple as sudo iwconfig essid {sitename} key open mode managed?
<genii> adonis827: sudo useradd -G admin <username>
<nalpha> guys... why  i can't ping to my own network ( my > switch > wireless > switch > client2 ) while the others can.. ( client1 > switch > wireless > switch > client2) my & client1 in the same switch?? anyone can help...
<bulmer> Chesney yeah..its about that easy
<widoooo> Evan_: i think i saw such resolutions
<widoooo> with the nv driver
<Chesney> bulmer: alright man. Thanks for the help.
<Chesney> nalpha: what?
<Evan_> ok, so it needs drivers then
<Evan_> i was just booting from the cd
<nalpha> Chesney yup?
<bulmer> Chesney: np
<nalpha> Chesney: the situation is like that
<cuteseal> hello eveyrone
<widoooo> the feisty installer is not very stable??
<widoooo> the install app i mean??
<FunnyLookinHat> widoooo, worked pretty well for me.  no problems at all actually.
<cuteseal> i'm running feisty - is there a problem with aac (m4a) support with gstreamer?
<widoooo> the amd64 version??
<widoooo> yes i agee i did load some sw-raid and lvm stuff but should that broke it??
<cuteseal> i try to play a file and then the automatic codec installer installs gstreamer-bad or something or rather, but after that just gives errors when i try to play the file
<tritium> cuteseal: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1
<megafauna> hi, how do I install amarok 1.4.5 (not in synaptic which is only up to 1.4.3)
<cuteseal> oh really?
<cuteseal> cool thx...
<peepsalot> when is the official Feisty release date?
<cuteseal> 19 apr i think
<peepsalot> ok, thanks
<llama32> megafauna: if synaptic/apt only has an old version, or you might have to download amarok yourself from it's website and follow the instructions there
<sirgib> Hi, I am trying to install some packages using apt-get, but the jp.archive.ubuntu.com appears to be down.  Even after editing sources.list for aptitude, apt-get still trys reading from the jp mirror.  How do I solve this?  Thanks
<Gumby> sirgib: after ediiting the file did you run sudo apt-get update?
<llama32> sirgib, apt-get update?
<llama32> heh too slow :)
<profXavier> anyone have luck with RealPlayer?
<sirgib> Gumby, yes i did that
<sirgib> but even the update trys connecting to the jp mirror
<Gumby> sirgib: are they commented out in the sources.list file?
<TooR4u> hi
<sirgib> yes, I replaced the file with the one on the ubuntu wiki
<introubleneedhe1> hey
<profXavier> or is there an ubuntu media channel?
<introubleneedhe1> I need help
<sicutdeux> OMG so many people
<sicutdeux> some can help me over here
<profXavier> always is
<sirgib> Err http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates Release.gpg
<sirgib>   Could not connect to jp.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (133.11.205.121), connection timed out
<Gumby> sirgib: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and then paste it to http://rafb.net/paste and then paste the URL back here
<profXavier> cannot help if you dont ask
<introubleneedhe1> ok
<introubleneedhe1> I crashed X
<sirgib> ok gumby, 2 secs
<megafauna> llama32: Hi, I have downloaded it but can't install it yet.
<sicutdeux> i have a problem with gtk, it doesnt show any text on applications like dillo and sylpheed
<Gumby> sirgib: actually, just do this.  grep efgy-updates /etc/apt/sources.list
<sicutdeux> gtk1.2
<sicutdeux> gtk2 works perfect (tested in firefox2)
<introubleneedhe1> after installling the Nvidia driver and restarting I get error "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module"
<sicutdeux> it was working well, but now, it doesnt shoy any text labels
<sicutdeux> any idea?
<sirgib> Gumby, http://rafb.net/p/itL2IN43.html
<introubleneedhe1> I tired modprobe nvidia and this does not work, the window after stopping then starting gdm is still present
<wolferine> anyone have RealPlayer working, or something I can use as a substitute?
<Chesney> bulmer: i'm still getting an access point: not-associated when I do iwconfig wlan0
<sirgib> Gumby, I'm still running the update, it is downloading some files, but it still keeps reporting errors with the jp mirror
<Gumby> sirgib: what command are you using
<sirgib> Gumby, sudo aptitude update
<Gumby> sirgib: do sudo apt-get update
<sirgib> should i cancel the existing update?
<Gumby> up to you.
<Ubuntu_NVidia> is there a way I can switch the shell environment to hard drive ubuntu, from Live CD Ubuntu?
<bulmer> Chesney: you have opened it? ie no wep or wpa?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: yes, use chroot
<sicutdeux> anyone?
<sirgib> Gumby, 98%, i'll wait ;)
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: could you please show me an example?
<Gumby> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<wolferine> anyone have RealPlayer working, or something I can use as a substitute?
<Chesney> bulmer: no encryption of any kind, just mac filtering. and i use sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid {mysiteid} key open mode managed
<Chesney> and
<floresc77> anyone ever use Super Grub Disk?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: disregard that
<robby> hey anyone know how to get a satalite m105 wireless card to work in ubuntu?
<Ubuntu_NVidia> ok
<Ubuntu_NVidia> closed
<bulmer> Chesney: you have configured your router to be opened right? not via those command line?
<Chesney> it doesnt say anything, but when I do sudo iwconfig wlan0 to see what they settings are it sees the AP, it recognizes the signal strength but does not associate with the access point
<[Tuxedo] > !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Chesney> bulmer: yes I logged into the AP prior to booting Ubuntu and turned WEP off
<bulmer> Chesney: what is the signal strength like?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: .....
<Gumby>  1) mount /dev/hdXx /mount/point 2) mount -t proc none /mount/point/proc 3) mount -t none /dev /mount/point/dev -o bind 4) chroot /mount/point
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: ?
<Chesney> bulmer 91%
<bulmer> Chesney: and you are sure you jot down the mac address of your wifi nic and entered it on your mac filter?
<Gumby> before you reboot dont forget to type exit (to get out of the chrooted shell) and then do umount /mount/point/dev and umount /mount/point
<bulmer> Chesney maybe you can turn off any filtering just for kicks to get it connected
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: I assume you can follow what /mount/point means and /dev/hdxX
<Chesney> bulmer: positive, i'm using the same machine, same card, same AP, just booted into windows right now.
<[Tuxedo] > Anyone good with getting ubuntu to recognize ATi cards?
<sirgib> Gumby, running sudo apt-get update now
<bulmer> Chesney: am out of ideas for now..let me ponder a lil bit
<robby> can i get a walkthru of how to get my wireless card to work? i have a satalite m105
<sirgib> Gumby, its trying to connect to the jp mirrora gain
<Gumby> sirgib: great.  if you still have issues check to see that you dont have files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Chesney> bulmer: alrighty i'm gonna try one thing I got off the forums and if that doesnt work....I got 150 feet of un-terminated cat-5 around here somewhere, I can do that if i absolutley need to.
<bulmer> Chesney: can you try this... /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sirgib> ok, ill check that directory
<robby> can i get a walkthru of how to get my wireless card to work? i have a satalite m105
<[Tuxedo] > Anyone good with getting ubuntu to recognize ATi cards?
<robby> i need the very basics of it
<sirgib> Gumby, found the problem ;)
<robby> i have no clue where to even start
<robby> i just installed linux for the first time today
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: stop 4) chroot /mount/point is a general location, I haven't a clue why I would do this but I thank you for your advice and will try it right now
<robby> and i got rid of windows completly
<CientificoLoco> how do I install MSN Messenger Audio Codec?
<robby> anyone?
<bulmer> Chesney if that does not get it connected, you can also manually try dhclient  and see if it can acquire the ip addr from your AP
<Ubuntu_NVidia> [Tuxedo] : I had a ATI card uptill today, just bought Nvidia
<sirgib> Gumby, it's working.  Many thanks for your help
<Chesney> bulmer: mm alright
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: you said you wanted a shell environment with your ubuntu drive.  thats how you'd do it.  if you just want to edit a few files then all you need to do is mount the hard drive
<ax7> hi
<cypher1> robby, please see the message from ubotu
<Gumby> sirgib: good to hear
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: Precisely, to test the X environment will require doing both
<Xeper> Hey everyone, I have a question... I'm downloading the Ubuntu AMD64 disc now, and the problem I had with the Gentoo install is that it wouldn't support my SATA devices during install.  Will I also run into this problem with the Ubuntu install?  Bot my HDD and my DVD RAM drive are SATA.
<Xeper> s/Bot/Both
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: you done more than any of my google searches could pertain
<Chesney> bulmer: alrighty, gonna give this yet....another go.
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: glad to be of help
<shatrat> Xeper, it should, unless you rmotherboard has a funny chipset
<Chesney> bulmer: I appreciate the help.
<Xeper> shatrat: Nah, MSI K9AGM
<wolferine> anyone have RealPlayer working, or something I can use as a substitute?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: I'm not quite sure how well it will work with testing X though.  especially if X is already running from a livecd
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: good point
<Xeper> shatrat: I'm familiar with Gentoo -- will any of the changes be difficult for me to get used to, do you think?
<Ubuntu_NVidia> X is broken
<Ubuntu_NVidia> lol
<shatrat> Xeper, probably not, just !sudo
<Xeper> I haven't used Linux for over 2 years (been in Iraq) but...
<Xeper> I still remember
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: how'd you install the nvidia driver?
<shatrat> Xeper, there is no root account, minor difference
<ax7> dunno
<Xeper> No root account?  Why not?
<Xeper> !sudo replaces that?
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<mhemu> robby, what exactly isn't working
<robby> i cant get wireless
<robby> or i dont know how
<shatrat> Xeper, security.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bulmer> robby: you have tried any tutorials yet?
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: I wanted to try replacing the xorg.conf entry with "vesa" or "nv" from "nvidia" to see if it will do anything.  I installed the nvidia driver by retrieving it from the official site, then running sudo sh nvidiafile.run.  There were no precompiled kernels and it manually created one
<robby> yeah i have no clue wha to do with them tho
<robby> they confuse me
<Ubuntu_NVidia> I can give you my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log if you like to see if there is anything more to check
<iratsu__> what command tells you what process is using a device?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: ah.  I'm pretty sure ubuntu has packages for ATI and Nvidia drivers in its universe repos....
<Gumby> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> robby well cant help you if you dont attempt to try
<Xeper> shatrat: That's a great idea... never thought of it like that
<robby> i am trying but i dont know where to input any of the commands
<Xeper> shatrat:  Seems a whole lot more user friendly.
<robby> im a complete newb
<shatrat> Xeper, that's the idea behind most ubuntu features.
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: it might be easier for you to just follow the ubuntu wiki howto.  you could post yor xorg if you like though. I could have a quick look
<bulmer> robby: then perhaps you need to try with a wired connection first before the wireless stuff
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: is there anyway to revert the X gdm configuration and run the hard drive Ubuntu even half-assed so I can retry the inta;;ation with this newly found howto?
<Xeper> shatrat: I apologize for the ignorance, but I am totally new to this.  Ubuntu is based upon Debian, right?  So it uses apt-get?
<Ubuntu_NVidia> even the BACKUP does not work
<Xeper> shatrat: And, my favorite feature about Gentoo was Emerge, because it got all the dependencies for me.  Will Ubuntu be able to do that too?
<Ubuntu_NVidia> will posting the file to the room boot me out?
<cypher1> Xeper, yep
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: I'd just edit the xorg.conf back to its original settings (just change the driver back to nv most likely) and then reboot
<cypher1> !pastebin > Ubuntu_NVidia
<Gumby> Ubugtu: probably yes.  paste to a pastebin.  http://rafb.net/paste
<Gumby> sorry, Ubuntu_NVidia
<shatrat> Xeper, yes, apt manages dependencies very well, and you can find most software you could want in repositories.
<shatrat> Xeper, youll just have to try it.  There's really not much explaining needed if youve used linux before.  I switched from SuSE and had no problems figuring anything out.
<Gumby> Xeper: imho, apt is much better than emerge.
<Gumby> Xeper: emerge will allow you to break your system quite easily, apt doesnt.
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: see PM
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: I dont see pm's from not registered users :)
<Artemis3> Gumby, try dist upgrades ;)
<Chesney> bulmer: hey another quick question. I'm new to the debian based systems. is a .deb file a apt-get type of package?
<Gumby> Artemis3: I do them all the time :)
<cypher1> Chesney, yep
<Gumby> Artemis3: emerge lets you unintstall things no matter if its a dependancy or not.
<Artemis3> apt-get is simply a program to install, remove those .deb packages
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: the crash log: http://rafb.net/p/zT8Chi50.html and the xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/2DKMRY83.html
<Xeper> Great... I'm pretty excited to get this up and running :)
<Xeper> Heard nothing but positive things about this distro
<Artemis3> ok its a little more intelligent as it solves dependencies and such
<False_Courage> Anybody running UnrealIRCD on ubuntu?
<bulmer> Chesney yes
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: did your filter prevent the links from appearing in the room for you?
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help with getting Ubuntu to recognize an ATi Radeon 9000 Pro?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: nope, the links work fine.  and its not really "my" filter.  Its a freenode thing :)  Ive just never bothered to change it from its default
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: your xorg.conf looks fine to me.
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: I know, the thing is, even using the backup conf which was basically the original version, generates the same error
<Ubuntu_NVidia> see: error log
<Gumby> says it cant find a usuable screen... it might need a BusID in the device section for the card
<Gumby> "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details."
<Gumby> Ubugtu: is the log from when you tried with the nvidia driver or with the old xorg.conf?
<Gumby> sorry, Ubuntu_NVidia
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: the log is from when I tried with the nvidia driver
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: the two links I showed you are in conjunction with each other
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: I am betting that the nvidia driver wasnt loaded...
<CientificoLoco> how do I install MSN Messenger Audio Codec?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: is the partition with ubuntu on it mounted right now?
<Gumby> (and if so where?)
<CientificoLoco> how do I install MSN Messenger Audio Codec?
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: yes
<xander> hey, ive got a question for someone who has a bit of time, whats the deal with Gnome/GTK apps? Can I run them under KDE?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: where is it mounted?
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: mounted at /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Ubuntu/
<Xeper> xander: Of course
<Xeper> xander: Just fire them up, they'll run.
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: runnung on a liveCD and I mounted the partition sda2 to that directory
<xander> alright, so then whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<drcode> hi all
<xander> different GUIs, anything else?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: ok.  edit /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Ubuntu/etc/modules in that file add nvidia to the end of the file
<Ubuntu_NVidia> xander: one is KDE and one is GNOME
<Xeper> xander: Ubuntu uses GNOME by default, Kubuntu uses KDE.
<xander> will all graphical apps run the same under either one?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: I am taking a wild guess and guessing its not there :)
<xander> I hear something about how GTK runs only under gnome, is that true?
<nekoz> eh
<Xeper> xander: In my experience K apps are slower when not run in K, because they depend on a bunch of other crap running as well
<Gumby> xander: nonsense
<crazy_bus> how come when I make a iso in devede for a 4.7gb its only 2.3gb?
<nekoz> so is ubuntu packages ready for that double early daylight savings thing?
<nekoz> date: invalid date `PST'
<nekoz> sh: PST: command not found
<nekoz> Sun Mar 11 22:50:14 PDT 2007
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: it was not there, I added it, then rebooted, and had the same error.  Then I ran out of ideas and tried coming here :)
<drcode> I am looking p2p tv . any idea?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: hrm...
<kyle__> ntoo
<xander> so is there any problems at all running K/GTK apps under their opposite GUI?
<xander> I'm not sure why, but I thought you coulden't mix/match em
<Gumby> Ubuntu_NVidia: what did you change the xorg.conf to once you tried to fix it?
<Gumby> xander: works fine :)  I'm in gnome right now running ktorrent and knetworkmanager
<EnsignRedshirt> xander: I regularly run kile and k3b in under gnome.  They work fine.  If you run them from the command line, they tend to print error messages about missing this and that (sorry, I don't recall exactly what), but the errors seem harmless.
<Gumby> xander: and when in kde I use xchat and gaim without issue (both gtk apps)
<EnsignRedshirt> s/in under/under/
<Rooy> xander: nand i have xfce's thunar running on gnome as well
<xander> okay,cool
<xander> so then is there no real difference between KDE/Gnome except personal prefrence?
<Ubuntu_NVidia> Gumby: I tried the default backup, did not work, put it back to nvidia installed xorg.conf, did not work, wanted to change the driver entry to "vesa" or "nv" to see if it would do anything using a shell without restarting but did not do it yet
<Gumby> xander: there are lots of differences.  But yes, they are all mostly personal preference
<xander> any major differences I should maybe be aware of?
<Gumby> xander: nothing crazy I can think of.  I first used gnome, then KDE, now I am back to gnome.  hehe.  KDE has more eye candy be default
<xander> alright, cool
<xander> so could i switch back and forth from KDE to Gnome without any issues?
<xander> or do the GUIs keep certain settings/information to themselves?
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help getting an ATI card recognized?
<spider_> where can I get directions to install flash9?
<eck> xander: switching back and forth would not present a big problem
<Ubuntu_NVidia> hello?
<Madpilot> ubotu, flash | spider_
<ubotu> spider_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Ubuntu_NVidia> is anyone here?
<Gumby> xander: nope, no issues
<Gumby> nope, we all left
<Whiz2> anyone here know how to configure lighttpd, and php5-cgi? I followed intructions found on google, but now my web server won't work at all. This was after someone in here suggested I google it
<xander> cool
<xander> and one last question, what should I know before buying a laptop I plan to put linux on?
<xander> wireless chipsets, graphic cards, etc
<eck> xander: if you can, try to get intel graphics and wireless
<Gumby> xander: seems that most issues crop up with wifi and graphics
<introubleneedhel> Gumby: did you say anything? my conection slowed to nothing
<JHSands> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<reyezzo> hello
<JHSands> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<EnsignRedshirt> xander: Take a look at System76.  They sell laptops with Ubuntu installed, and everything configured and working.
<reyezzo> how do i merge two partitions?
<xander> ah, i just googled and found http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<xander> alright, i'll check that out too
<eck> intel graphics and wireless both have open source linux drives
<Gumby> Ubuntu_Nvidia: I suggested reverting the file back to its original state and rebooting.  I sorta dont have enoug time to delve deeper into the problem
<xander> thanks a bunch guys, i'm out
<spider_> thanks for flash9 info
<xander> have a good night!
<EnsignRedshirt> xander: Check the forum for System76.
<xander> alright, will do
<Ubuntu_Nvidia> Gumby: its ok, I will re-install, just an F.Y.I. though, I already did that too :)
<xander> thanks again!
<JHSands> has anyone installed ntfs-3g on fiesty ?
<Whiz2> I need help
<Pie-rate> there're 2 instances of netstat with "zombie" status in gnome-system-monitor. Why?
<Gumby> Ubuntu_Nvidia: I didnt mean a full reinstall.  Just replace the old xorg.conf and dont forget to also remove nvidia from /etc/modules
<genbvo> anyone know how do i find modules that are running
<genbvo> modprobe -l?
<Gumby> genbvo: lsmod
<genbvo> i think that shows all
<genbvo> ah
<JHSands> I am very very happy with Ubuntu! I purchased an Acer AST-180 from best buy a week ago and the live cd loads all of the drivers... even the sound and video! IMPRESSIVE!!!
<JHSands> thank you everyone!
<genbvo> Gumby: i remmber now thanks
<Ubuntu_Nvidia> Gumby: this is what I have tried, it is not successful, as we previously troubleshooted :)
<eck> Whiz2: if you really want to use lighttpd that is fine, but a lot more people know apache, and apache + mod_php will be much faster
<Gumby> Ubuntu_Nvidia: hrm.... seems strange
<Whiz2> eck: ok how do i replace lighttpd with that? I have no idea what I'm doing
<eck> just a thought -- setting up apache + php is like two steps in ubuntu
<Ubuntu_Nvidia> Gumby: next time I will use the resource you pointed me too
<Whiz2> also i will need to change apache so that my website directory is the same as the one used in lighttpd
<eck> Whiz2: just install apache2 and libapache2-mod-php5
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help getting an ATI card recognized?
<eck> when you start up apache it will have mod_php loaded
<Whiz2> i assume I need to uninstall lighttpd, and php5-cgi?
<eck> Whiz2: you can keep them if you like
<ndowens> how does ubuntu's "development" release compare to debian unstable release?
<eck> Whiz2: i think you can only have one of apache and lighttpd running at once though
<Ubuntu_Nvidia> Gumby: I mean, err, after re-install.  I once reinstalled Fedora 5 times in a day.  At least with Ubuntu its more like once a day
<Whiz2> won't lighttpd, and apache interfere with each other?
<eck> because they will both want to bind on port 80
<Whiz2> ok
<Gumby> Ubuntu_Nvidia: good luck.  if we had more time I'm sure we could get it but I just dont
<Whiz2> I'm binding to a different port
<Whiz2> 81
<eck> ok, well the only conflict would be if they wanted to use the same port
<Whiz2> so i will need to change that in apache as well
* Gumby has to go bind to his gf's "port"
<bones> anyone have Repositories
<ndowens> how does ubuntu's development release compare to debian unstable, i am curious
<Whiz2> eck: gimme a few to uninstall theold, and install the new...
<eck> Whiz2: are you trying to do virtual hosts?
<Xeper> Is 6.10 "stable", for all intents and purposes?
<Whiz2> what is a virtual host?
<Whiz2> <-- total newbie to this
<Xeper> I know it's not exactly recommended, but it's not entirely broken like E17 was a few years ago, is it?
<eck> Whiz2: it is if you want subdomains, like example.com, mail.example.com, wiki.example.com and so forth
<eck> virtual hosts let you run them all on one machine
<eck> (traditionally each would run on a separate server)
<Gumby> Xeper: 6.10 (edgy) is the latest stable release
<Whiz2> I'm using a redirect from an off network site which goes straight to my IP address forwarded to my server
<nalpha> guys anyone can explain me about this (
<nalpha> admin@lserver:~$ route
<nalpha> Kernel IP routing table
<nalpha> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<nalpha> 202.78.193.112  *               255.255.255.240 U     0      0        0 eth0
<nalpha> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<nalpha> default         202.78.193.113  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Xeper> Sorry about that
<Xeper> Did someone answer that question?
<Whiz2> technically, my web server's address is my internet IP address with port 81
<eck> Whiz2: ok, then you can't do it
<Whiz2> Why not? my site worked fine before
<eck> Whiz2: you just need a line in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf that reads "Listen 81"
<Gumby> ndowens: I am not 100% sure about this, but Ive been told that the testing in ubuntu is less rigorous than debian
<Gumby> Xeper: 6.10 (edgy) is the latest stable release
<eck> Whiz2: err, you can't have vitual hosts
<Whiz2> ok
<Whiz2> lighttpd failed to uninjstall, because it couldn't stop the server
<ndowens> i know on some site, it said that debian unstable is more stable than ubuntu's development version
<kaushal> Hi
<eck> and a line that says "DocumentRoot /path/to/your/website"
<kaushal> 530 This FTP server is anonymous only.
<eck> Whiz2: check if it is running with ps
<kaushal> I have installed vsftpd
<eck> e.g. ps -ef | grep httpd
<CientificoLoco> how do I install MSN Messenger Audio Codec?
<marko> anyone wanna play atlantik?
<kaushal> I am not able to login to vsftpd server
<eck> kaushal: you need to edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and restart vsftpd
<Gumby> ndowens: Ive been using ubuntu for about a year now and it seems fairly stable to me.  Its a tradeoff, the faster you get new package releases the more you risk getting instability or security issues.  I think ubuntu does a fairly decent job of balancing the btwo
<kaushal> Thanks eck
<Xeper> Gumby: Sweet, thanks.  I was confused with the mention of 6.06
<Gumby> Xeper: 6.06 is dapper, the previous stable release
<Gumby> Xeper: just stay away from feisty for now and you will be ok :)
<Xeper> Gumby: Ahh.  New to Ubuntu, so sorry for the stupid questions :P
<ndowens> Gumby: yea right now i am on debian unstable, and just curious
<Whiz2> eck: i get the following as an answer: root     4849  4756  0 02:08 pts/0   00:00:00 greg lighttpd
<Xeper> Gumby: How long has 6.10 been out?
<Gumby> Xeper: there are no stupid questions.  only stupid answers :)  (and people that dont google)
<eck> Whiz2: the command is 'grep' :- )
<meborc> 6.10 - 2006/10
<Rooy> how do i know what does make accept as target in a particular source directory?
<EnsignRedshirt> Xeper: "6.10" == "2006, October"
<Whiz2> so something like gregp lighttpd?
<Whiz2> grep*
<Rooy> like for python there's make test, but not for eg gaim
<Gumby> ndowens: debian unstable has worked well for me in the past.
<eck> yeah, you typed in 'greg'
<ndowens> Gumby: yep so far i haven't hit a snag b/c of debian's fault, i had to fix something but it was my fault in a way
<Whiz2> lol ok, but I typed it correctly on the command line
<Gumby> CientificoLoco: not even sure what a MSN Messenge audio codec is
<Xeper> EnsignRedshirt: Ah, is that how it works?  Interesting and simple way of keeping up with versions
<Gumby> CientificoLoco: what is it and why do you feel you need it
<EnsignRedshirt> Xeper: Yup.  The next release will be 7.04.
<Whiz2> eck: did that tell you whether it's running ps?
<ndowens> Gumby: which most likely i will stay with debian, but i am just being curious and not bashing ubuntu if anyone thinks that
<eck> if you only get the grep line then it is not running
<odix> anyone know where the config file for powershell is? I enabled shadowing and now it crashes
<odix> uninstalled and reinstalled and still crashes
<CientificoLoco> Gumby, I have installed MErcury as MSN server, so when a contac send me a voice message it comes to my laptop like .mov and it need to be played MSN codec...
<kaushal> eck
<eck> i guess you can restart your machine, i'm not sure how to manually stop lighttpd
<kaushal> I did comment
<Whiz2> ok I'll uninstall php5-cgi then reboot to see what happens
<Gumby> ndowens: the package repos in ubuntu are still better IMHO.  Lots of packages available in multiverse and universe that arent available in debian repos.
<Xeper> EnsignRedshirt: So should I wait to do my install?  Is there an easy way to upgrade?
<cdistler> hi, im pretty new to ubuntu and ive been reading forums and researching but still cant do what i know is a very basic thing: to change permissions on an external usb hdd so that i can write to it. all the info ive found is too confusing and assumes that i already know quite a bit more than i do...your help is much appreciated!
<kaushal> #anonymous_enable=YES
<ndowens> Gumby: like what? wish debian and ubuntu could use each others repos flawlessly, it would be good
<kaushal> still I am not able to login
<eck> kaushal: you need to turn on local_enable
<eck> and set anonymous_enable to NO
<kaushal> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> xeper: Should you wait? I can't answer that... maybe other folks here have an opinion.  Generally, updating to a new version should be easy.  I upgraded from breezy to dapper, and had only very minor glitches that were easily corrected.
<Gumby> ndowens: the multiverse and universe repos include stuff like jvm's, binary drivers, flash, etc that are non-free and/or non GPL.  I dont think debian has an "official" repo for these
<Gumby> ndowens: but maybe I am wrong.
<Rooy> Gumby: universe is free software all the way
<arooni> hey folks......... my microsoft wireless keyboard + mouse works...... but all the f1-f8 keys dont work
<arooni> help!
<ndowens> Gumby: i have sun-java from the repo in deb
<Xeper> EnsignRedshirt: Gotcha... thank you.  Seems the people running this distro like to make things easy for their end users.  That's very welcoming.
<ndowens> arooni: don't get MS stuff, they hate linux lol
<Gumby> ndowens: java yes, but jvm for things like firefox etc?
<Whiz2> ok rebooting the server now...
<arooni> ndowens: ok but any suggetions?
<ndowens> Gumby: yep i have it
<Whiz2> eck: will take about 1-2 mins to reboot the server, so i'll be back with you in a moment...
<eck> ok
<ndowens> arooni: i have just a 10.00 keyboard from walmart it works perfectly except sleep buttons on it
<Whiz2> thank the gods for multiple computers lol
<Gumby> ndowens: java may be a poor example. not sure about the others.  for a dirty example /msg dpkg nvidia and then /msg ubotu nvidia and compare the ease of installation in ubuntu compared to debian
<ndowens> Gumby: most likely i will stick with unstable, u still use it?
<linuxor> HI, Please , Which software let me know what wireless are around me???
<Gumby> ndowens: not really no.
<ndowens> Gumby: o
<Gumby> I think maybe on my gateway.  I think its still stable though
<Rooy> linuxor: you mean wireless network?
<lkthomas> guys, for old machine, it can't support large HDD such as 120GB one, how could I fix that ?
<linuxor> Rooy: yes friend
<Rooy> linuxor: there's iwlist, command "iwlist <interface name> scan
<eck> lkthomas: get a new machine :-)
<lkthomas> eck, other than that ?
<Gumby> lkthomas: you can try a bios update
<Whiz2> eck: i'm back up... what's the best way to proceed? Command line, or gui?
<lkthomas> Gumby, that machine already out of production, so no bios update available
<cdistler> how do i change permissions on an external hdd so that i can write to it??
<eck> lkthomas: you might be out of luck if the machine is just too old
<lkthomas> eck, I don't think that is the answer, I have heard something about emulation
<eck> Whiz2: is apache running?
<linuxor> Rooy : i don't want by command-lines
<Whiz2> eck: not sure. how do I find out?
<JHSands> whiz2: ps -ax | grep httpd
<Rooy> linuxor: i don't know anything else, may well be other do
<eck> Whiz2, JHSands: on ubuntu the binary is called apache2, not httpd
<linuxor> Rooy : thx man, too kind , ^_^
<JHSands> sorry ecgw
<JHSands> eck*
<Rooy> linuxor: you're welcome, and you really should welcom the commandline :)
<Whiz2> eck: looks like lighttpd didn't even uninstall at all... hang on while I see if apache is running...
<linuxor> Rooy : I'll do it
<jenda_> My desktop is connected to my router with a static IP... my lappy with DHCP... each is able to reach the internet and ping the router... but neither can reach the other (or ping it).
<jenda_> Any ideas?
<Whiz2> eck: i got an error when using the syntax you provided above. "bad ps syntax"
<eck> Whiz2: what was the command you entered?
<Whiz2> ps -ax | grep httpd
<Rooy> jenda: both of them use ubuntu and have no firewall?
<Xeper> Thanks for your help guys.  I'm about to boot up the install CD and get this thing going.
<jenda_> Rooy: check
<Whiz2> eck: ps -ax | grep httpd
<jenda_> Rooy: and it's worked till this morning.
<eck> Whiz2: i think you can just ignore it (or use -ef), but you want to be grepping for 'apache2' not 'httpd'
<eck> the syntax of ps options is really a mess :-(
<jenda_> Rooy: Desktop-Dapper, Lappy-Edgy...
<Whiz2> eck: oh ok
<eck> i think the correct syntax is ax without the -
<Rooy> jenda_: i guessed the router has filtered ping inside the net, but you said it worked before
<Whiz2> eck: it's running. i got several lines of response
<jenda_> Rooy: yep...
<eck> Whiz2: ok, see if you can connect to your site
<kaushal> eck : 500 OOPS: cap_set_proc
<robby> i have a wired connection going right now
<robby> thats what im talking to you on
<eck> if you didn't edit any config files, it will be on port 80
<kaushal> Login failed
<kaushal> Remote system type is Login
<Whiz2> eck: didn't go where I expected
<Whiz2> eck: but it did something. :-p
<eck> kaushal: i am not familiar with that failure, maybe you can google it
<atrus> http://syndicated.livejournal.com/xkcd_rss/53874.html?thread=2336882#t2336882
<kaushal> ok
<atrus> oops, wrong window
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help getting an ATI card recognized?
<eck> Whiz2: did you get the default apache page?
<d0lph1n> hi all
<Rooy> hi! | d0lph1n
<d0lph1n> i had Beryl working a couple min ago, n now it doesn't!
<d0lph1n> what a bummer, i was so happy to finally see beryl
<Rooy> d0lph1n: how did it stop? everything falls back to normal? or the window border disappeared?
<d0lph1n> been awhile since been on IRC | is this PM?
<imbecile> undernet
<genii> d0lph1n: private msg syntax is   /msg <nick> message here
<Rooy> d0lph1n: that was a typo on my part, hi! should be !hi, like so
<Rooy> !hi | d0lph1n
<ubotu> d0lph1n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Whiz2> eck: I got a page that says "Index of /"
<eck> Whiz2: ok, add a "DocumentRoot" directive in your httpd.conf
<genii> d0lph1n: For private msg to work here you niied to register your current nick on the system
<eck> that should be set to the path of your website
<eck> e.g. "DocumentRoot /var/www"
<Whiz2> eck: just added "DocumentRoot /media/hdc1"
<Whiz2> do I need to reboot for it to take effact?
<d0lph1n> genii: how to register?
<eck> Whiz2: no, run "/etc/init.d/apache2 reload"
<genii> !register | d0lph1n
<ubotu> d0lph1n: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eck> i think it will take effect afte that
<d0lph1n> !register
<robby> anybody know where to get the drivers for a ntel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (802.11a/b/g) card?
<Whiz2> eck: i get the same page... i'll reboot instead.
<eck> robby: they are installed by default
<eck> Whiz2: you can also replace reload with restart
<eck> that would be esentially the same as rebooting
<robby> its not working tho so would you mind walking me thru it please?
<eck> but a lot faster
<workbee> hi, anyone know how to use a .p7b security certificate to connect to a PEAP wireless network?
<eck> robby: i have the intel 2200bg which from my understanding is basically the same, and i did not have to configure anything
<robby> edk: so should i reboot or what with the ether net cable taken out?
<eck> robby: do you see your card in the output of 'iwconfig'
<Whiz2> eck: get the folowing as a message: "Could not determin the servers's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<robby> nope
<robby> eck: nope
<Whiz2> and still get the same page from the internet
<aum> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<robby> lo, eth0 and sit0 say no wireless extensions
<Whiz2> eck: rebooting... is a bit of an old system...
<robby> eck:lo, eth0 and sit0 say no wireless extensions
<JHSands> !failed to create filesystem
<robby> eck: lo, eth0 and sit0 say no wireless extensions
<poningru> JHSands: whats wrong?
<robby> and eth 1 says unassociated essid:off/any
<Whiz2> eck: i'll let you know the results in 1-2 mins
<robby> blah blah blah
<eck> Whiz2: oh, you need to tell it to listen on all IPs, i'll pastebin something
<Whiz2> ok
<JHSands> poningru: I am running the "install" and after selecting my partition it tells me "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1(0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<Whiz2> eck: i'm using static IP address on the server connected to a router with forwarding enabled for the needed port(s). does that make any difference?
<eck> Whiz2: I think if you just set "ServerName 1.2.3.4" (with the correct IP) in httpd.conf it will work
<Whiz2> the IP of the server on the network, or the IP of my Internet?
<eck> i'm not sure
<eck> probably the network
<Whiz2> e.g. My server's IP is 192.168.1.105
<Whiz2> ok
<eck> normally you would have the hostname there, but i think an IP will work as well
<Whiz2> ok
<d0lph1n> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<robby> eck: its not mentioning my card do you know how to get it to register my card?
<eck> Whiz2: in any event, if you proxy you internet connection to that machine you should be able to see the page
<eck> robby: was there a device that it showed wireless extensions on?
<billy> greetings fellow earth_creatures.
<robby> eck: eth1 unassociated
<Whiz2> eck: I'll let you know what happens when I change the line in the conf file
<eck> robby: then your wireless card works :-)
<infidel> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<robby> eck: how can i connect then?
<eck> robby: you can use network manager, or use iwconfig/dhclient from the command line
<marko> anyone wants to play atlantik or knows where there is a channel that I can ask someone?
<robby> eck: permission denied
<bullgard1> I believe that every executable Linux file contains a structure which includes three dates and times. What are the names of them in English? 'created', 'changed' and 'accessed'?
<eck> robby: you need to use sudo in front of whatever command you were executing
<eck> bullgard1: i think every file has a creation date (that you see in ls) and an acces time (called an 'atime')
<robby> eck: then what?
<eck> robby: i don't know what command you were executing, i couldn't tell you
<robby> eck: dhclient
<huckster> i know i have bittorrent but I can't find it...
<aozaki> anyone here use scim?
<robby> eck: i enter my password then it shows all kinds of info that i dont understand
<kaushal> eck : I am able to login
<kaushal> now
<kaushal> but not able to upload
<kaushal> it gives me 550 error
<eck> robby: you need to associate the wireless card and then run 'sudo dhclient'
<robby> eck: how do i do that?
<eck> kaushal: you need to turn on upload, it is near the top of vsftpd.conf
<kaushal> ok
<arooni> hey folks......... my microsoft wireless keyboard + mouse works...... but all the f1-f8 keys dont work
<aum> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<eck> robby: install network-manager in gnome, or read the man page for iwconfig
<bullgard1> eck: I believe that there are three times. Maybe 'atime', 'ctime' and what else?
<eck> bullgard1: i guess you are right, in the man page for 'ls' it says that there are atime, access,  use, ctime or status
<Whiz2> eck: i get the same place, and in that place is another directory called "apache2-default"
<bullgard1> eck: I will read 'man ls'.
<eck> i think atime is access time and ctime is creation time, i am not sure what the others mean
<eck> bullgard1: read the description of the '--time' option
<kaushal> eck : anon_upload_enable=YES
<kaushal> I have added this line
<eck> Whiz2: did you change the DocumentRoot?
<kaushal> still it does not work
<eck> kaushal: that allows anonymous users to upload
<RYUTAZ1> "EasyUbuntu" not support Feisty Fawn ...
<RYUTAZ1> "EasyUbuntu" not support Feisty Fawn ...
<robby> eck: the man age isnt helping
<eck> i think you just want upload_enable=YES
<RYUTAZ1> "EasyUbuntu" not support Feisty Fawn ...
<RYUTAZ1> T     T
<kaushal> ok
<eck> robby: wep or no?
<cafuego_> RYUTAZ1: Please stop spamming
<robby> eck: what do you mean?
<RYUTAZ1> omm....
<genii> geez enough with the easybuntu please
<yvone> hola
<eck> robby: are you using wep?
<robby> eck: idk
<yvone> hola no hablan espaol?
<robby> eck: if you mean do i have a password then yeah
<robby> eck: i believe so nm
<eck> robby: you need something like: iwconfig eth1 essid wireless_network_name_here key s:your_password_here
<RYUTAZ1> ~~~~T     _        ^            _      T~~~~
<robby> eck: didnt get waht you were saying
<eck> robby: you can omit the s: and use the hex key also
<robby> eck: the what?
<robby> eck: im trying to find the access point
<eck> if your password doesn't work you can try using the hexadecimal equivalent, sometimes that works better
<robby> oh
<eck> robby: iwlist eth1 scanning
<eck> that will show the networks
<mneptok> robby: what are you trying to do?
<robby> eck: then how do i connect to it
<kaushal> eck : I did added upload_enable=YES
<kaushal> still it didnot worked
<robby> mneptok: trying to get wireless internet
<d0lph1n> !mp3
<mneptok> robby: what wireless card/chipset do you have?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eck> kaushal: sorry, it should actually be write_enable
<robby> mneptok: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (802.11a/b/g)
<erikgz> what public repo is libc6-amd64 in?
<mneptok> robby: Edgy?
<robby> mneptok: idk
<erikgz> i can't access it from one machine, but on another i can.  they have the same sources.list
<robby> how can i tell
<mneptok> robby: uname -a
<erikgz> they have both been updated
<Flannel> erikgz: main
<mneptok> robby: lsb_release -a
<robby> mneptok: where would it say
<kaushal> eck :(
<robby> mneptok: yeah edgy
<kaushal> it didnot worked
<mneptok> robby: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<eck> kaushal: i will pastebin you my vsftpd.conf that has user logins and uploads
<robby> mneptok: k its going
<kaushal> ok
<eck> kaushal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9983/
<robby> mneptok: can you pm me the rest of what to do my girlfriend is here
<robby> mneptok: or is there anything else?
<eck> kaushal: you might want to comment out the last two lines, i put them there so that only certain users can log in
<mneptok> robby: not unless you can tell us if you're using WEP or WPA.
<robby> wpa
<kaushal> ok
<mneptok> robby: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<mneptok> robby: then reboot
<erikgz> where is libc6-amd64
<erikgz> ?
<Flannel> erikgz: main
<Flannel> still ;)
<tec> is this room for ubuntu discussion or questions only?
<robby> mneptok: is that it?
<Whiz2> eck: yes I changed DocumentRoot to /media/hdc1 and still got the same results
<Flannel> tec: This is support related only, #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuf
<arfy> Hi all. I've just tried the suggestion on the ubuntu forums to change /etc/modprobe.d/sound, so that the audigy 2 zs is the default soundcard in alsa. "options snd_emu10k1 index=0". However it doesn't seem to be changing, even after doing upate-modules and alsa restart. any suggestions?
<tec> thank you very much flannel, helpful as always
<erikgz> Flannel: for some reason i can't see it.  i've got main.
<mneptok> robby: when you reboot look for the network manager icon in the top panel
<robby> k
<robby> then connect to the wireless?
<Flannel> erikgz: It's only for i386, is one machine PPC/AMD64?
<erikgz> oh.
<kaushal> eck : Its not starting at al
<kaushal> vsftpd
<Flannel> erikgz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libc6-amd64
<erikgz> Flannel: i'm there
<workbee> can someone help me use a .p7b security certificate to connect to a PEAP wireless network?
<Flannel> erikgz: The little table at the bottom tells you what it's for, (386, but no ppc/64bit) like, say... http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/libc6
<robby> mneptok: then connect thru that?
<erikgz> Flannel: how do you specify amd64  so that i have the right libc6?
<Whiz2> eck: you  still there?
<Flannel> erikgz: eh?  What platform are you on?
<erikgz> Flannel: so that aptitude will grab it
<mneptok> robby: when you reboot look for the network manager icon in the top panel. (patience, grasshopper) :)
<erikgz> amd64
<erikgz> xen based
<eck> Whiz2: yeah
<robby> its already there
<eck> pastebin your httpd.conf
<Flannel> erikgz: then when you download stock libc6, it'll download the 64bit flavor
<robby> mneptok: its already there
<erikgz> Flannel: ah, it looks like i'm "i686"
<erikgz> interesting
<erikgz> oh, wring
<Flannel> erikgz: hmm.  Maybe I'm wrong.
<mneptok> robby: no it's not. don't cofuse GNOME's netwark applet with Network Manager
<hk-ref> GO WINDOWS WOOO
<erikgz> wrong on my part
<robby> mneptok: oh ok
<Whiz2> eck: ok hang on
<robby> mneptok: will you be on later co we can coninue from here?
<mneptok> robby: i live here :/
<robby> oh
<erikgz> Flannel: thanks
<kaushal> eck : it worked now
<kaushal> Thanks eck
<eck> no problem
<workbee> can someone help me use a .p7b security certificate to connect to a PEAP wireless network?
<Flannel> erikgz: was I right? or what package is it or what?
<kaushal> it didnot accepted upload_enable=YES
<kaushal> so i commented it
<lisapc> I installed nvidia-glx and ran xserver config, but ubuntu always refuses to load.  What can I do?
<kaushal> and enabled write_enable
<kaushal> and it worked
<zaya> how i can see movies  .WMV ???????
<reyezzo> herro.
<lisapc> zaya impossible
<zaya> why ?
<lisapc> zaya jk :)
<zaya> jk ?
<lisapc> zaya try easyubuntu
<mneptok> do NOT try EasyUbuntu
<mneptok> please
<lisapc> mneptok i did
<lisapc> mneptok no need to beg ;)
<xushi> hi all
<mneptok> lisapc: please do not recommend it to others.
<lisapc> xushi hi sweetheart
<zaya> totem cant see ... WMV
<zaya> how i can see ???
<lisapc> mneptok easyubuntu is relative. I can recommend it as I wish!  you are not my boss
<xushi> I have a Toshiba Portege laptop which i want to install linux on. The only problem is that there is no cd-rom or floppy devices on the laptop.
<mneptok> !wmv > zaya
<xushi> It does support booting with Intel PXE .. thing, but the wiki i read required that i have a second windows machine with TFTP installed. Is that seriously needed?
<Flannel> !install | xushi
<ubotu> xushi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lisapc> zaya try easubuntu and see if you like it
<lkthomas> xushi, googole linux-laptop
<xushi> thanks!
<tapoxi> hello channel
<mneptok> lisapc: please, stop recommending EasyUbuntu. i am asking nicely. EasyUbuntu causes many problems, and we do not recommend it here.
<lisapc> mneptok i can recommend something as much as I want.  you are in no position to tell me what to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<lkthomas> LOL
<workbee> Hi, how do I add a security certificate to the network manager?
<zaya> in sinaptyc ... ?.. i can aply the codecs ? in a seccion video ?
* lisapc was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (guess again.)
<lkthomas> WTF is easyubuntu ?
<zaya> in sinaptyc ... ?.. i can aply the codecs ? in a seccion video ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<eck> workbee: for what? a vpn?
<shatrat> lkthomas, automatix' daddy
<tapoxi> Automatix broke my setup :-/
<lisapc> hello again :)
<workbee> eck: Its a wireless network that uses PEAP
<lkthomas> and what is automatix then ?!
<tapoxi> welcome back :D
<tapoxi> lkthomas: Son of EasyUbuntu.
<mneptok> lkthomas: "Hell on Earth."
<shatrat> lkthomas, easy way out that breaks apt and some other fun stuff.  /msg ubotu automatix
<eck> workbee: um, i don't think that the network manager in ubuntu supports anything besides wep/wpa/wpa2
<lisapc> has anyone been able to set up a nvidia 7300 card on edgy?
<crimsun> aww, but they're fuzzy!
<eck> workbee: i know that you can build it with support for a lot more things though, probably including that
<Xeper> Hey, I'm doing an install now and the install couldn't detect my HDD.  It's a 500GB Samsung SATA drive.  What driver does it need?
<Gurpartap> do we need windows installed to run windows applications using "wine"?
<tapoxi> On a non mission-critical laptop, is Edgy stable enough to upgrade and toy around with?
<tapoxi> Gurpartap: No.
<chavo> Gurpartapno
<Gurpartap> okay coool
<workbee> eck: PEAP is WPA2 enterprise I think. I can see the option when I use the Connect to other wireless network option, there is a place to select the certificate but then it just drops the connection without on a visible error
<lkthomas> hmm
<tapoxi> Gurpartap: You can point it towards a Windows directory if you'd like, so it can use native fonts and Windows' own DLL files, but it works well enough without Windows.
<Whiz2> eck: I can't pastebin it, because I'm accessing the server remotely, and whenever I try to do it from the server itself, i get a SPAM warning from pastebin
<lkthomas> guys, how big is it to mirror the whole ubuntu edgy release tree ?
<Gurpartap> thanks, don't want to install windows now :)
<Xeper> Someone's got to know the answer to that...?
<Whiz2> There are only 2 userlines anyway
<eck> Whiz2: aren't you connected via ssh?
<lkthomas> Xeper, does dmesg shows anything ?
<Whiz2> eck: remotely?
<workbee> eck: is there a log or something I can look at to see what is going on?
<lkthomas> Xeper, do you have any experience to install linux before ?
<eck> workbee: you might be able to start nm-applet from the command line and see what it outputs when you try to put that in
<Whiz2> eck remotely i'm connected to the server via vncserver
<eck> Whiz2: if you are using linux you should definitely be using ssh
<Xeper> lkthomas: Yes, but I haven't used it in over 2 years because I was in Iraq.
<eck> and then you can just copy and paste whatever is in your terminal
<Xeper> lkthomas: So I'm rusty
<eck> no gui for a server
<eck> that is a big security vulnerability
<whiteberyl> help, i got a white screen on beryl, what should i do
<Whiz2> I'm connected to the tty service using putty.
<h1st0> eck: what is?
<Whiz2> how do I open the conf file from the command line?
<Gurpartap> any tiny windows app to run using wine? notepad.exe?
<eck> hmm... well just make sure it has encryption
<eck> h1st0: running x11
<Squee> What kind of methods are there for having an encrypted filesystem? (I'm trying to get luks running under feisty and failing miserably, looking for alternatives)
<h1st0> eck: no its not.
<h1st0> lol
<lkthomas> Xeper, IRAQ ? firing M4A1 ? :)
<eck> that's a pretty big root owned process
<eck> that i would _not_ want running on any of my production machines
<Xeper> lkthomas: Yeah, but I don't like to talk about it.
<Whiz2> eck: what are you talking about?
<lkthomas> Xeper, I understand that
<lkthomas> Xeper, make sure dmesg shows that HDD have been detected
<Xeper> How can I do that?
<Xeper> I've just got some install menu...
<Gurpartap> can anyone pass on a copy of their notepad.exe (win xp) or a link? :-)
<chalcedony> Gurpartap: in #ubuntu ?
<lkthomas> Xeper, press Alt+F2
<Xeper> lkthomas: I know the drive *works* (it's got XP installed on it now), so is there a way to know what driver it needs to run?
<guidex> i'm having a problem with the package gtk-engines-eazel
<guidex> it returns an error when i install in synaptic
<lkthomas> Xeper, I think if you got latest version of ubuntu, it should detect right away
<Gurpartap> chalcedony, for wine :D
<guidex> E: gtk-engines-eazel: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<guidex> any ideas?
<Xeper> lkthomas: 6.10...
<lkthomas> Xeper, then press enter and dmesg it
<eck> Whiz2: what diectory is it serving files from?
<guidex> nevermind
<Tmob> anyone know how to setup sudo so that it lets wifi-radar run without a password?
<guidex> i found an alternate download package
<Xeper> lkthomas: How do I use dmesg?  I've got the other console open now
<lkthomas> dmesg
<lkthomas> just type it in console
<mojo> Is anyone here really versed on filesystems or just ext3?  my gnome system monitor shows i have 17.x gig free but only 5.x available.. What Gives??  Do you have to De-Frag under Linux after all, do I wait for the system to "garbage clean" or something?  Or am I stuck with the loss?  The part. is pretty active and sees lots of big files come and go, or get moved around.  I also unzip/unrar and make iso's on that part. too (for an idea of so
<mojo> me useage)
<Xeper> lkthomas: scrolls a ton of stuff back at me
<Whiz2> eck: don't know, but it's supposed to be serving them from /media/hdc1
<lkthomas> Xeper, dmesg | grep hd
<reyezzo> is it possible to merge two partitions that are of the same filesystem ?
<reyezzo> which are both emptu
<reyezzo> empty
<reyezzo> i don't see the option in Gparted
<eck> Whiz2: hmm.. well i need to get some sleep, but i suggest you try to continue your help on #apache, you might have to set up a single virtual host or something like that
<shatrat> mojo, maybe you need to empty the trash.
<Whiz2> eck: managed to pastebin it using a work-around... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9985/
<mojo> shatrat: nope, not that i can find... checked for .Trash-username dirs as root, too... though it is worth looking again :)
<reyezzo> yes? no? :(
<Whiz2> eck: there is also an apache2.conf file in the same directory where httpd.conf is located. should I pastebin that too?
<mojo> shatrat: do those get placed anywhere other than volume root folders?
<lkthomas> Xeper, hmm, I have a question about army, I saw youtube that some of you got scope on M4, some of them just use M16 without scope, why is it ?
<shatrat> mojo, well in your home, .Trash
<mojo> shatrat: thx for the idea, i am looking to see...
<Xeper> lkthomas: Identifies the range of the target.
<lkthomas> Xeper, so only special ops got aimpoint ?
<Xeper> lkthomas: Yes.
<Xeper> lkthomas: I see the HDD in dmesg now, so how do I load up its driver?
<lkthomas> Xeper, I don't understand how you guys could shoot that long range with just iron sight
<lkthomas> Xeper, it means that HDD haven't been partition
<lkthomas> Xeper, press Alt+F1 and continue the setup
<lkthomas> it should be able to shows your HDD
<Whiz2> eck: did you get my pastebin?
<brady> what is the mysql jdbc package?
<Xeper> lkthomas: During install, it says "No disk drive was detected.  If you know the name of the driver needed by your disk drive, you can select it from the list."
<brady> apparently it used to be libmysql-java, but this package does not seem to be present.
<Xeper> lkthomas: So if it can't see a drive to install on, I cannot continue.
<lkthomas> Xeper, can you see SATA driver from the list
<Xeper> lkthomas: I don't know... there's a million SATA options.  How can I be sure which one is mine?
<lkthomas> Xeper, you should know what SATA chip are you using
<lkthomas> Xeper, google for your motherboard
<bullgard1> You can configure Midnight commander so that it displays in the right-hand half detailed information about the highlighted file in the left-hand half. This includes 3 date and times (below 'size'). What are the names/identifiers of these three times in English?
<Gurpartap> wow wine is wow :-D
<Vince_> Good morning folks.  I was wondering if someone could help me.  I've been trying to install Ubuntu for 3 days and have not had any luck.  I've had it and i've decided that I just want windows back.  Is there anyway I can take the partion I made for Ubuntu and merge it back into my NTFS partition that windows is installed on?
<Whiz2> looks like eck vanished on me
<mojo> shatrat: i only found one tiny file >1Mb in one of my spare /home/userid/.Trash folders... what about /tmp or /var/tmp, just curious but could that be in the equation?  Or even if not, is it all fair game to axe?  how/when does the system clean up temp files?  does it require logoff/shutdown to clear them?
<Xeper> lkthomas: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813130066 Is any of that useful?
<shinobi2> i am using wifi to connect to internet, how can i pipe this connection to my eth0 so another computer can connect online via this eth0?
<Frogzoo> Gurpartap: it's got pretty good lately
<kraut> moin
<shatrat> mojo, i'm really not sure. it was just an idea.
<mojo> sharms: you know, though, the partition in question is only /home and below... above that is a different physical disk so i guess /tmp and /var/tmp couldn't be a factor
<Gurpartap> Frogzoo, going to try aoeII :D
<mojo> sharms: well i appreciate it none the less
<Vince_> Anybody?
<lkthomas> Xeper,  ATI SB600 Chipset
<lkthomas> - 	Supports SATAII controllers for four drives
<lkthomas> Xeper,  start from this, google around :)
<Whiz2> Vince_: What's your question?
<LadyNikon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mojo> sharms: one thing i learned quickly is that i need to study up on bash... i have been proficient in dos cli and even amiga cli for ages but can't even do recursive dir listings to save my life in bash, lol
<Vince_> Whiz2: Ubuntu will not install.  And i'm tired of wasting time on it.  I need to take the partion i set asside for Ubuntu and merge it back into the main partition that has Windows XP loaded on it.  Preferably without having to reformat and reinstall
<Gurpartap> wine is healthy milk :p
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know what would make a cgi-bin directory invisible from the browser.. yet folders such as phpmyadmin and apache are found... if I try to access to cgi-bin, it simply says folder /cgi-bin/ not found
<jenda_> My desktop is connected to my router with a static IP... my lappy with DHCP... each is able to reach the internet and ping the router... but neither can reach the other (or ping it).
<Whiz2> Vince_: How did you create the partition?
<jenda_> It seems the lappy is considered to be out of the network by the router
<Whiz2> Vince_: Did you have to reformat in order to do it?
<jenda_> jenda!!! you're alive...
<jenda_> jenda: but I can't connect to you :/
<Vince_> Whiz2: I created it from free space using the Ubuntu Installer.
<jenda_> :)
<Vince_> I split my 80GB HD and set asside roughly 40 for windows and 40 for ubuntu
<infidel> bt this the error WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! ibxcomposite1
<Vince_> Installed Windows on the main partition.  Had Intended on putting Ubuntu on the other.
<Whiz2> Vince_: and you want do what? Remove the ubuntu partition, and enlarge the NTFS partition?
<Xeper> lkthomas: That's not an option on the list...
<Vince_> Whiz2: Exactly
<lkthomas> Xeper, grr
<Whiz2> Vince_: you need an external partition manager that is compatible with Windows XP (Partition Commander 9 is a good one) That's how I do it
<lisapc> will "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic"  change the xorg.conf file?
<Vince_> Whiz2: Is there a good program that won't cost me anything?
<lkthomas> Xeper, search ATI SB600 and linux
<Whiz2> Vince_: When I got Partition Commander 9, I got it free right from the website
<Vince_> Whiz2:  Alrighty then.  I appreciate your help.  Im just sorry that the only solution i'm getting is how to wipe Ubuntu out rather than get it working.
<shatrat> lisapc, no it wont.
<amorphous_> if i need five machines, all different specs, to be setup the same, can I ghost and then just recompile the kernel for the specific machines? and is that failsafe?
<Whiz2> Vince_: Perhaps I can help install it?
<Vince_> Whiz2: I've been fighting with this thing for 3 days *heh*
<Vince_> Whiz2: Well give me a moment, and i'l type out what i've done so far
<Vince_> If you have a thought i'd be more than willing to hear it
<Whiz2> Vince_: I had a lot of trouble with mine too at first. i'd like to know what your attempted instalation resulted in
<Vince_> Whiz2: Its a long story, give me a moment to type it ;-)
<Whiz2> Vince_: ok
<Whiz2> While I'm waiting for Vince_, i need help configuring apache2 so that it works on my system using /media/hdc1 as the web server, and uses port 80 with php5 support.
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> is there have any fast mirror for ubuntu ?
<h1st0> lkthomas: you could use the torrent
<lkthomas> h1st0, I am using online install
<h1st0> lkthomas: scroll down on the download page there should be torrents at the bottom.
<h1st0> lkthomas: how are you doing that?
<lkthomas> h1st0, WHAT ? it is normal way to install it
<Whiz2> no configuration I've used works, and all i get is the default apache2 directory "index of /" with another directory inside called "apache2-default"
<h1st0> lkthomas: No download the iso and install of of there.
<lkthomas> h1st0, nope
<lkthomas> h1st0, ubuntu is based on debian.
<h1st0> lkthomas: Ubuntu does not have an official netinstall iso as of yet.
<lkthomas> h1st0, nope, you are wrong
<foutrelis> hey ^.^
<h1st0> lol sure
<Whiz2> Vince_: If it's really long/large amount of information, just pastebin it, and give me the URL to the paste
<Frogzoo> lkthomas: you want class of service for a free install?
<Vince_> Whiz2: Will do
<h1st0> lkthomas: well then you can't be helped because obviously you know your answer
<lkthomas> h1st0, I could use debian install CD to install ubuntu as well :)
<h1st0> lkthomas: nto recomended.
<h1st0> lkthomas: also not the proper way to do it.
<Xeper> Hm, no look here.
<h1st0> lkthomas: the proper way would be with PXE
<Xeper> luck, rather
<Whiz2> i need a little help.
<h1st0> but I won't get in to that.
<PriceChild> h1st0, lkthomas maybe best the discussion in this channel ends... move it somewhere else by all means but this is a support channel :)
<foutrelis> !ask | Whiz2
<ubotu> Whiz2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Whiz2> I did ask my question
<foutrelis> sorry I didn't see it :(
<h1st0> !paste > Whiz2
<Whiz2> While I'm waiting for Vince_, i need help configuring apache2 so that it works on my system using /media/hdc1 as the web server, and uses port 80 with php5 support.
<Whiz2> h1st0: I know. :-)
<Whiz2> there is my question
<h1st0> Whiz2: edit your apache conf its pretty self explanitory changing the document root.l
<foutrelis> Whiz2: hmm apt-get install apache2 php5 phpmyadmin :)
<Caleb1> Hey d00ds
<h1st0> Whiz2: /etc/apache/apache2.conf
<Caleb1> here to tell you that ubuntu is TEH SUCK
<Caleb1> and im a l33t hax0r
<Caleb1> so i know
<h1st0> c001
<foutrelis> Caleb1: ok kid
<lkthomas> wh0t ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> 1337 | Caleb1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-153-76-112.lft.bellsouth.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lkthomas> LOL
<Gurpartap> would directx 9 install with wine?
<Gurpartap> or is there a procedure?
<h1st0> Gurpartap: no
<lkthomas> LOL PriceChild
<lkthomas> hidden op
<Gurpartap> http://directxwine.sourceforge.net/ seems to have old version directx8.1
<h1st0> Gurpartap: what application are you trying to get workign?
<PriceChild> Gurpartap, wine runs a compatability layer to translate direct9 calls.
<Gurpartap> h1st0, a game
<Whiz2> h1st0: I'm already editing that file, but do not see an entry for document rot
<Gurpartap> ageofempires
<Whiz2> root*
<Gurpartap> PriceChild, u from w!n?
<h1st0> Gurpartap: go to http://appdb.winehq.com  and search for age of empires on the left.  There will be a howto for getting it to work.
<PriceChild> Gurpartap, ?
<foutrelis> Whiz2: Which file are you editing? document root must be in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Gurpartap> okay
<Whiz2> what is phpmyadmin?
<Lembur> halo
<Gurpartap> whitynz, php - mysql  - administration
<foutrelis> Whiz2: MySql frontend
<h1st0> Whiz2: a web based mysql admin
<jonno> i need help with Dual montor support
<Lembur> halo everyone
<Whiz2> foutrelis: i'm editing /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<foutrelis> Whiz2: hmmm
<jonno> one monitor works and the other one flashes
<Whiz2> what is MySql and do I need to install it?
<Vince_> Whiz2: Phpmyadmin is a great set of PHP scripts that allow you to manage and administer MySQL Databases
<Vince_> Whis2: Here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9988/
<jonno> anyone?
<h1st0> !dual-head > jonno
<ReK_> phpmyadmin is the best thing for mysql
<ReK_> beats every query browser ive tried
<foutrelis> Whiz2: On second thought check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<h1st0> foutrelis: yeah thats right they changed all the configs up
<Whiz2> Vince_: one moment while I review the information/chat with these guys... may take a few moments
<Vince_> No prob, I gotta go get the program anyway
<Whiz2> foutrelis: ok checking...
<foutrelis> h1st0: Took me one day to find how to make .htaccess files work :( :\
<Lembur> need help to use bluetooth in ubuntu pls
<h1st0> !bluetooth > Lembur
<Lembur> yes
<h1st0> !bluetooth Lembur
<ubotu> bluetooth: Bluetooth stack utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Whiz2> foutrelis: there is a file in there called "ooo-default"
<h1st0> !bluetooth | Lembur
<ubotu> Lembur: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<h1st0> jesus I can't type tonight.
<foutrelis> Whiz2: I think that's where the document root is specified :)
<jonno> i need help
<jonno> can anyone help me?
<h1st0> !dual-head | jonno
<ubotu> jonno: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jonno> that iddnt help me
<h1st0> !Xinerama | jonno
<ubotu> jonno: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Xeper> lkthomas: Grrr... looks like I have to wait till a version is released with 2.6.20 or >
<PhibreOptix> Hi guys, can anybody tell me how to setup my user account so it has the same permissions as root? I'm aware of the security issues etc.
<PriceChild> PhibreOptix, just use the root account?
<h1st0> Xeper: fiesty has 2.6.20
<z9999> Anyone familiar with the output of the 'set' command in unix? And if so can you get similar output from ubuntu using what command? 'set' gives something different in ubuntu.
<Xeper> h1st0, What version number is fiesty?
<PriceChild> h1st0, feisty isn't released. Please don't recommend it to people.
<Whiz2> foutrelis: I think I changed a setting in apache2.conf that I shouldn't have. know what the default value for "ServerRoot" is?
<h1st0> z9999: just set a password for root. sudo passwd
<PhibreOptix> PriceChild: Because I want my account to have the permissions, not just use the root account
<PhibreOptix> Is it possible or not?
<foutrelis> Whiz2: It should be /var/www
<Whiz2> ok
<h1st0> Xeper: 2.6.20-9-generic
<jblake> jonno, what sort of video card do you have?
<Vince_> Whiz2: Partition Commander is commercial software, They don't have a free version
<h1st0> PriceChild: I was telling him it will have it not telling him to install it.
<PriceChild> PhibreOptix, if you want to be extremely foolish and bypass all the security, then just use the root account.
<h1st0> Xeper: it is still in development not yet released.
<Xeper> h1st0: Where can I obtain it?
<shatrat> PhibreOptix, if you have to ask if its possible, im not so sure you really know what the possible problems are.
<lkthomas> Xeper, make your own install cd then
<Xeper> h1st0: That's fine... not my first go at Linux.
<PhibreOptix> And this is the reason the linux community fails
<PriceChild> !feisty | Xeper
<ubotu> Xeper: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<PhibreOptix> Somebody asks a direct question, and they get thrown around with other stuff
<PhibreOptix> Whatever
<jonno> jblake - PM me
<PriceChild> Xeper, all releases are found at cdimages.ubuntu.com
<h1st0> PhilKC: ?
<merc> whaoh, seems like i stumbled in just as someone stormed off about poor question handling!
<jonno> dilch - NVidia
<jonno> but the help pages dont exist yet..
<dilch> jonno, i'll pm you
<jonno> k
<h1st0> jonno: there is plenty of documentation in the wiki bout it.
<dilch> jonno, are you registered on freenode? So that you can pm?
<z9999> h1st0: Don't understanf your answer, just would like to see things like PROMPT=, UMASK=, HOME=, etc.
<h1st0> z9999: You said you wanted to enable root account correct?
<jonno> no
<jonno> sorry
<h1st0> z9999: and that you understood the issues with it?
<jonno> lemme register real quick
<jonno> how?
<dilch> jonno, ok
<h1st0> jonno: /msg nickserv register <password>  I think
<z9999> h1st0: No, I want to see a list of all the variables set at login, plus any we have set.
<jonno> i need email too i beleive
<amorphous_> anyone know the epiphany config file's name?
<PriceChild> !register > jonno
<h1st0> z9999: ahh that I don't know how to do.
<Whiz2> foutrelis: My website is nor up, and running in perfect condition on port 80... Thank you. i could never get lighttpd to work this way. you're a lifesaver lol
<Whiz2> now*
<dilch> jonno, no, just type "/msg nickserv register password"
<foutrelis> Whiz2: You are welcome. Glad I could help. :)
<ankur> Hi, I upgraded my kernel version to 2.6.17-11 from 2.6.17-10, since then there is no sound output from my system, could someone help?
<z9999> Any unix users around ?
<Whiz2> Vince_: What version of ubuntu did you install? (e.g. edubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc)
<h1st0> z9999: ahh I had you confused with phibre  Thats why he left.  lol
<FireTalon> z9999: sudo nano (or vim, gedit) /etc/profile
<Vince_> Whiz2: all regular Ubuntu
<dilch> z9999, lots of unix-like users around ;)
<Whiz2> Vince_: try kubuntu (which you can get from kubuntu.org) i used that on an XP system with not one problem
<Vince_> Whiz2: I hate KDE, and the problum isn't the software packages.  I can't even get that far and the installer is the same before that
<h1st0> Vince_: What is the problem now?
<z9999> dilch: Trying to find the equivalent command of one used in unix on ubuntu, the 'set' command. The 'set' in ububtu gives something different.
<Vince_> h1st0: Same problum I was h aving last night
<h1st0> Vince_: Okay well I don't remember so what is the problem?
<Whiz2> Vince_: Can you even get to the desktop in Live CD mode?
<pavs> what does control + z does? switch application/program or closes it?
<foutrelis> pavs: Puts it in the bckground
<pavs> foutrelis tnx
<h1st0> pavs: ctrl + Z puts it in the background well sort of pauses it.  then you type bg to background it.  Then fg to foreground it.
<Vince_> Whiz2: No Live CD Produces a "/bin/sh cannot access tty;" error
<foutrelis> pavs: It pauses it to be exact :)
<h1st0> Vince_: Did you check the CD for defects?
<Tmob> anyone know how to setup sudo so that it lets wifi-radar run without a password?
<Vince_> yes
<Vince_> multiple times and I downloaded from multiple sources
<h1st0> Vince_: Yes but have you run the check CD for defects on the boot menu?
<h1st0> Vince_: And what part of the install is hanging?
<pavs> top/htop shows me 119 tasks running, it normal? because i always press control z when I wanted to close a program.
<Whiz2> Vince_: that's a good point. It does have the option to check the CD at Live-CD boot time
<h1st0> pavs: ctrl z doesn't close the program.
<foutrelis> pavs: Try using ctrl + c :)
<Vince_> h1ST0: Please read this post it pretty much explains everyting.  Suffice it to say YES i've done all that. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9988/
<Whiz2> ctrl+c is the same function as with Windows
<PriceChild> pavs, I have 119 also :)
<pavs> hlst0 now i know, but it seems like i have a lot of programm "paused" in the background taking up resources.
<Vince_> Whiz2: I've checked the CD, and i've downloaded and burned the ISO from different sources.
<pavs> priceshild i guess than that many tasks are normal
<mneptok> pavs: let me guess. you usually use Windows?
<shinobi2> that's the release schedule for ubuntu 7?
<CaptainMorgan> omg the wiki is unfreakenbelieveable
<Whiz2> Vince_: Your hard disk may have a physical defect
<PriceChild> shinobi2, april 29thish for 7.04
<pavs> mneptok : used to recently switched to linux
<CaptainMorgan> I can't make sense of lamp stuff... and apache installs
<h1st0> Vince_: First boot to any cd then select Check CD for defects on teh menu
<CaptainMorgan> wth
<h1st0> Vince_: then if all the checksums come back okay  You know the CD is good.
<Vince_> Whiz2: I don't belive so.  This happens before I ever touch the Hard Drive
<h1st0> Vince_: What sort of hardware do you have i.e. motherboard?
<foutrelis> CaptainMorgan: Do you want to install apache php and mysql?
<mneptok> pavs: Linux is *much* better about dynamically allocating resources. you'll see insane memroy usage with very little running. this is Linux giving things lots of headroom. when resources are needed they'll be reallocated. just enjoy the ride. :)
<Vince_> All this hardware ran breezy before with no issues
<CaptainMorgan> foutrelis, yes, and please do not link the wiki.. it's incomplete and doesn't make sense in some areas
<foutrelis> CaptainMorgan: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin
<unimatrix9> hello everybody
<Whiz2> Vince_: you might have to wipe out the ubuntu partition, and use windows to create a new partition, then run chkdsk from a command prompt with the /r /f switches. this allows for surface scans
<Vince_> Except for my wireless, I have to get a driver and manualy install it but i've doen that before
<h1st0> Vince_: Please check the CD for defects at the menu.  You may need to burn the iso at like 4x or it could be an issue with those cdr's and your drive etc...
<pavs> mneptok: thanks for the explanation.
<unimatrix9> is there an list somewhere of all ubuntu derivates?
<Vince_> Look
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Eh?  The ubuntu wiki?  It's not incomplete.
<Vince_> I've DONE THAT ALREADY
<Whiz2> Vince_: perhaps ubuntu doesn't recognize your CD drive
<mneptok> pavs: np.
<Vince_> How many times do I need to say it?
<markybob> one more time!
<h1st0> Vince_: Okay well try booting with the nopcmcia option ssee if your cdrom is detected.
<unimatrix9> is there an list somewhere of all ubuntu derivates?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, it's sometimes difficult to navigaet
<h1st0> Vince_: You never said you ahve checked hte CD for defects only that you used multiple cds.
<PriceChild> unimatrix9, distrowatch perhaps?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: the LAMP page?  Its a single page, what navigation?  Or, am I missing something
<unimatrix9> ah good tip thanx
<unimatrix9> :)
<PriceChild> unimatrix9, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/derivatives
<bullgard1> One can configure Midnight commander so that it displays in the right-hand half detailed information about a highlighted file in the left-hand half. This includes 3 date & times (below 'size'). What are the names/identifiers of these 3 dates & times in English?
<foutrelis> CaptainMorgan: Make sure to change MySql's root password after installation. You can use phpmyadmin (http://localhost/phpmyadmin) to do that.
<mneptok> Vince_: what is the PATA controller on your machine?
<PriceChild> unimatrix9, that was top result for "ubuntu derivatives" ;)
<Whiz2> how do I install MySql?
<unimatrix9> yeah thats great thnx
<unimatrix9> very nice
<foutrelis> Whiz2: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<h1st0> mneptok: I experience the same behavior with my hardware and disablign pcmcia at boot somehow lets it find the cdrom.
<Vince_> mneptok: I have no idea.  I don't even know what a PATA controller is
<Flannel> Vince_: what are you trying to do?
<Vince_> Look
<mneptok> Vince_: Parallel ATA.
<h1st0> Vince_: boot to the alternate cd.  hit f6 and append nopcmcia to the end of the line
<Flannel> Vince_: expand your NTFS?
<CaptainMorgan> foutrelis, Flannel, what I couldn't figure out was why it installed apache-default in /var/www making /var/www invalid to place cgi-bin.. and could only be placed within /var/www/apache-default
<lkthomas> guys
<h1st0> Vince_: press enter and continue to install.
<CaptainMorgan> so I erased and trying once more
<Whiz2> foutris: Will I need to configure that as well for my web directory?
<h1st0> Flannel: he's trying to install ubuntu.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: What?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, yes
<lkthomas> I just finished fresh install on a HDD, but it turns out to be grub error 21 when it's bootup, why is it ?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, confused the shit out of me
<h1st0> lkthomas: because you are netinstalling.
<foutrelis> CaptainMorgan: The conf file you need to edit is in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<h1st0> lol
<mneptok> Vince_: what is the PATA controller on your machine? what is the CD plugged into? what chipset controls that PATA bus?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: What on earth are you talking about?
<Vince_> i've given up on Ubuntu. I've wasted 3 days on this and all people do is keep telling me the same things over and over agian.  I want to delete the partition that was going to be used for Ubuntu and merge it back into the windows NTFS partition with having to reformat the HD
<PriceChild> !ohmy | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Whiz2> Vince_: long shot, and not a desired thing for your situation, but have you tried installing on a hard drive which has no other partitions at all?
<lkthomas> h1st0, shutup, it have nothing to do with how you install it
<CaptainMorgan> foutrelis, ok, but why is that set to default when the wiki clearly says it will default /var/www ??,
<h1st0> Vince_: well if you don't want to listen to the solution nopcmcia then i guess nothign you can do.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: What are you trying to say is default?
<mneptok> Vince_: i'm trying to help you. and there's a really, REALLY good chance i know what the problem is.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: apache-default isn't default.
<CaptainMorgan> apache installation
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, well I certainly didn't hand type that folder in
<CaptainMorgan> it was created during installation
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: right, that folder exists.  What's the question?
<Whiz2> foutrelis: Will i need to configure msql to work with my web directory like I did with apache2?
<Vince_> mneptok: I have no idea what any of that is or how to find out.  I know its an IDE CDROM it's worked fine in brezey before.  Its connected to the Mainboard like anything else
<mneptok> Vince_: do you know what mobo it is?
<foutrelis> Whiz2: apt-get install phpmyadmin should connect php and mysql
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, you can't place cgi-bin inside /var/www
<CaptainMorgan> it's not supposed to, according to the wiki
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: What is not supposed to?
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, and the behaviour you have described so far seems fine.
<CaptainMorgan> PriceChild, that's the way I"ve always done it, why not??
* shriphani stumbled across another top class file manager
<markybob> PriceChild, of course you can
<PriceChild> ok
<z9999> dilch & h1st0: OK we finally figured it out, the 'env' command gives similar output to the 'set' command in unix. Thanks
<foutrelis> CaptainMorgan: The document root is in /var/www. This directory has very strict permissions which you can edit in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<PriceChild> maybe not "can't"
<Vince_> mnepotk: I did earlier I can't find the paper now
<markybob> CaptainMorgan, dont listen to him.  just as long as your apache conf has cgi configured for that dir you can do it
<mojo> sharms: in ##linux I learned my answer... the missing data was taken by blocks reserved for root (in case of critical low space, root can still have space to finish essential writes).. that being non-essential on /home partition I used tune2fs to set the reserved % to zero and got back my 12 gigs (on 230Gb partition).  df -h before and after showed the results.
<Whiz2> I wish there was a step-by-step manual for learning linux... would make things lots easier lol
<markybob> Whiz2, there are many.  google or go to barnes and noble.  they have books online and offline
<mneptok> z9999: "set" or "export" sytax is determined by the shell
<mojo> Whiz2: linux is like life, you learn by experiencing lol
<foutrelis> mojo: yeah :)
<PriceChild> markybob, CaptainMorgan, sorry my mistake :) I'm just tired and confused :)
<Vince_> mnepotk: Its a Biostar M7NCG 400
<Vince_> It has a NForce2 Chipset
<mneptok> z9999: (t)csh uses set. bash and co. use export.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: /var/www is the default document root, the default cgi-bin dir is /usr/lib/cgi-bin/  If you want to re-enable apache2-default being the default page, you can do it by uncommenting a single line.  I don't really understand what your asking/what your issue is, however.
<mneptok> Vince_: stand by
<PriceChild> Flannel, wait yeah that's what I thought was the case!!!
<PriceChild> markybob, "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/" - that's what I was thinking of, as the default isn't inside /var/www
<valehru> Is there any applications out there that could optimize a video for uploading to youtube ...i.e. from AVI -> FLA format?  Right now the video is 128MB....I don't want to upload all of that/....
<mojo> Whiz2: honestly, the best things you can learn up front are how to be resourseful about finding answers.. find good communities like this irc forum (and a few others), as well as good web forums and some good doc sites.  there is alwasy the linux documentation project, and good books can be recommended dependin on where you want to go with linux (admin books, for instance, or security books, or programming books, yadda yadda)
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, which line would that be?
<foutrelis> valehru: ffmpeg maybe
<markybob> PriceChild, default.  that's far different than saying you cant run cgi from within /var/www
<Whiz2> someone remind me what the command is to check available disk space on hda1?
<PriceChild> markybob, Yeah "can't" was a bad choice of wording :) "in ubuntu the default/recommended" would have been better
<markybob> Whiz2, df -h
<valehru> foutrelis, thx
<Whiz2> ty
<cypher1> Whiz2: df
<mneptok> Vince_: looks like that machine does not have Serial ATA.
<mojo> Whiz2: df -h /dev/hda1
<foutrelis> !df > foutrelis
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: if you edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default, the second "directory" directive, the last line there, `#RedirectMatch ^/$ /apache2-default/` but Why are you doing that?  What are you hoping to accomplish?
<Vince_> mneptok: Alrighty.  How does that matter to my situation though?
<mneptok> Vince_: it may be that the correct driver for your IDE bus is not being injected into the initramfs of Edgy. could you try a Dapper CD?
<mojo> Whiz2: or du can be used to hone in on the large directories under some branch of your file tree
<Vince_> mneptok: already did and it does the same thign
<Whiz2> What does a serial ATA matter for installing, or using the Live-CD?
<h1st0> Vince_: I have the exact same problem with my hardware.  the solution was to disable pcmcia on the install cd boot and it was able to detect the cdrom.
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, I am simply not used to placing cgi-bin anywhere else but /var/www
<CaptainMorgan> and would like it there
<CaptainMorgan> functional
<Whiz2> mneptok: Vince- has already tried a Dapper release with similar results
<markybob> CaptainMorgan, and you have every right to do so.  just have cgi configured for that dir.  no big deal
<Vince_> h1st0: Somebody had me doing that earlier it didn't work.
<mneptok> Vince_: hom big is the drive is your machine, and where do your ext3 partitions reside on the disk?
<mneptok> *how
<CaptainMorgan> markybob, ok.. how is that to be configured?
<odix> where can i find a good live poker environment for ubuntu or even linux ?
<CaptainMorgan> within /usr/lib/cgi-bin ?
<markybob> CaptainMorgan, just add  Options +ExecCGI      to that dir config
<mneptok> odix: Las Vegas?
<CaptainMorgan> markybob, in httpd.conf or .htaccess ?
<CaptainMorgan> or elsewhere...
<markybob> CaptainMorgan, httpd.conf
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: and what's stopping you from placing it there?  You don't need to uncomment that line, what you want is to remove the "ScriptAlias" line, (comment it out) and change the line under that, so the directory is /var/www/cgi-bin/
<merc> wow, seems new ubuntu kernel has all kinds of laptop extras :D
<odix> i just tried to wine a windows one and now im scared to boot to windows cause i think it wrote the drive
<Whiz2> never seen a room quite this active
<Vince_> mnepotk: I have 2 Hard Drives, 1 80Gig and 1 40.  The 80 Gig is basicly split in half with WIndows XP in one 40Meg Partition and an Ubuntu Swap and Root partition in the other
<Flannel> markybob: please stop giving poor information.
<odix> mneptok ? are you saying go to las vegas ? or you recognize my host ?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, as it stands now, when cgi-bin is placed in /var/www it cannot be found from the internet
<h1st0> Vince_: When its trying to detect the cdrom you can hit ctrl+alt+F4 and see the output of what is going on.
<Vince_> The second drive is formated FAT32 so both OS's can access it
<odix> no one plays poker free online huh ?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Right, you need to comment that ScriptAlias, and change the line under it
<madsen> Hey, can anyone help me get that Compiz cube-thing going on Feisty? It doesn't seem to react to Ctrl-Alt-Button1
<mojo> odix: so you are in vegas, lol?
<markybob> CaptainMorgan, remove the alias setting.  then add it to the default dir
<mneptok> odix: a liitle of column A, a little of .... ;)
<genii> CaptainMorgan Just put a link in /var/www to the actual spot
<odix> ya i live in vegas ;] 
<PriceChild> madsen, > #ubuntu+1
<Whiz2> Didn't realize it took forever to install phpmyadmin
<Vince_> h1st0: I'll try it agian and hit that to see whats up.
<markybob> Flannel, all i have to say is fuck off unless you can tell me where i gave 'poor information'
<odix> mneptok? huh?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | markybob
<ubotu> markybob: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foutrelis> :(
<madsen> PriceChild: Ok, thanks! :)
<h1st0> Vince_: also when you try it append nopcmcia even if you don't have pcmcia.  See what the output is.
<markybob> oh heaven forbid....!  we're all gonna die because i cursed!
<Flannel> !coc | markybob
<ubotu> markybob: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mneptok> markybob: stop that
<CaptainMorgan> now Im severely confused.. Flannel and markybob both giving me info and they're slightly different
<markybob> Flannel, i stick to 'fuck off' unless you can tell me where i'm wrong
<CaptainMorgan> similar but different enough to be confusing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Whiz2> foutrelis: do i need to reboot after instaling all these files you suggested I install?
<PriceChild> markybob, please leave language outside the channel
<odix> see ya
* mojo sees a short future for markybob regardles...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=markybob@*.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by mneptok
* markybob was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (no.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<foutrelis> Whiz2: just sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart :)
<mneptok> *sigh*
<odix> soo... back to poker ?
<mojo> odix: that is funny (well, botht he markybob thing and you living in vegas... lol)
<Whiz2> foutrelis: was i supposed to run something after the installs completed, or just restart the server, and try the pages again?
<h1st0> Vince_: if you hit F7 or F8 at the main menu it will give you the exact option for disabling it.
<foutrelis> Whiz2: Just restart the server.
<Whiz2> foutrelis: thank you. problem fixed
<Vince_> mneptok: anything else?  I'm going to go give some of these idea's a shot
<mojo> odix: not to sound like an upright mammalian's gluteus maximus, but(t), did you have any luck with google linux poker or java poker perhaps?
<mneptok> Vince_: not off the top of my head. try unplugging the 80GB and see if the install gets further with just the other drive?
<genii> CaptainMorgan Anyhow, if you do something like: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/cgi-bin /var/ww/cgi-bin     then you don't need to mess with the stock apache/httpd conf files for scriptaliases and so on.
<mojo> odix: or search freshmeat or sourceforge?
<Vince_> Will do... If i'm not back soon you can assume i'm having so me luck ;-)
<odix> yup
<odix> not lucky at all
<CaptainMorgan> I don't mind httpd.conf genii, but I understand what you're saying
<odix> im looking for a free live poker
<odix> good luck
<Whiz2> Now if it were only that easy to find the pack of cigs I lost 20 mins ago, I'd be set lol
<CaptainMorgan> that file, Flannel  /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default is completely empty
<foutrelis> Whiz2: You should add a password for mysql's root account now. Do you know how to do that?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Eh?  What version of ubuntu are you on?  And, did you install apache or apache2?
<Whiz2> foutrelis: no. i've never done this before
<mojo> odix: yeah, i hear few are truly lucky in vegas ;p  but seriously i only had those ideas for you, i am not familiar with gambling software. most cards i play in life, even, are spades and hearts
<mneptok> odix: aren't there like 6747236572651 Java clients/applets?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, LTS, and apache2.. was that a bad idea? should I have gone with only apace ?
<CaptainMorgan> apache
<mojo> odix: yeah, java is a good bet (i love puns too much)
<odix> mneptok, i only found 4566345434 ;[
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: no.  But the filenames have changed a bit on different versions
<foutrelis> Whiz2: You can do that with phpmyadmin. Go to http://your-server-address/phpmyadmin and login with user:root pass:(blank)
<mneptok> odix: slacker.
<odix> haha
<mojo> lol
<odix> ill check it otu
<odix> i want some 3d opengl x11 stuff though
<mojo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<odix> guess i can't have everything
* mojo scratches ubotu's ear
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: you should have that file.  I'm looking at it right now.  What files do you have in /etc/apache2/sites-available/?  Oh sorry.  It's just "default" in -available, 000-default in -enabled
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Whiz2> foutrelis: going to that address resulted in a 404 page not found error
<genii> CaptainMorgan: With apache2 the main conf files in /etc/aapache2 pull in sub conf files from places like /etc/apache2/sites-available   and so on
<foutrelis> Whiz2: did you apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<Whiz2> foutrelis: yes
<foutrelis> :S
<CaptainMorgan> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default is also blank Flannel
<yeniklasor> I have compiled and installed alsa. Everything's great but my microphone don't work. Do you know any code for active it or maybe get it in kernel ^^
<Whiz2> foutrelis: can I /msg you with the address I went to exactly?
<foutrelis> Whiz2: That would be nice :)
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Eh?  no it's not.  Or, if it is, your apache won't be working too well.  What files do you have in that dir?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, there is nothing within site-availabel
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: eh?  sites-available
<genii> Flannel Likely apache2 can't start or starts for localhost because no default IP to latch
<odix> bah
<odix> i quit
<CaptainMorgan> and httpd.conf is about 3 lines long
<odix> its all spammy
<Whiz2> foutrelis: i'm not registered. how else can I privately give you the URL?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: right, httpd.conf isn't used by ubuntu
<odix> there all downloadable clients
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: What do you have in /etc/apache2?  pastebin it
<foutrelis> Whiz2: Join me in #foutrelis.com.
<SubMOA> what is the gnome configuration command?
<SubMOA> gconf, right?
<Flannel> SubMOA: gconf2-editor, or something like that
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, http://pastebin.ca/391671
<odix> gnome-conf ?
<SubMOA> grg
<SubMOA> thank oyu
<SubMOA> i meant rgr, btw
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: you have sites-available, you don't have apache2.conf, is that a paste error?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, no
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: you have no apache2.conf file?
<CaptainMorgan> if it's supposed to be in that folder, I don't have it
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: reinstall apache2-common
<SubMOA> AHH how do you change a Command??!
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, just did that and nothing changed
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: without apache2.conf... nothing should be working
<genii> CaptainMorgan: Yes, if this is a paste of /etc/apache2 and not /etc/apache  then missing the apache2.conf file is not good
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, as it isn't
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: remove apache2-common, with a purge, then reinstall it
<CaptainMorgan> genii, I didn't touch it... I simply followed the commands given by the wiki or from there
<CaptainMorgan> here
<CaptainMorgan> purge?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: apt-get remove --purge apache2-common
<SubMOA> how would you change the bindings on a Command from gconf-edit, or form command line?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: and yes, it'll drag some packages with it.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: then reinstall apache2
<odix> is linux compatible with posix ?
<CaptainMorgan> jeepers, now that just looks better..
<CaptainMorgan> ok, apach2.conf is there now
<CaptainMorgan> and site-available has default :)
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: now, in sites-available/default, comment out that line, and stuff
<allyer> it's second image that i downloaded and doesn't works
<CaptainMorgan> Srciptalias? or change it to the dir I want.. for exampleit says now /usr/lib/cgi-bin.. and I want /var/www/cgi-bin
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: comment out the script alias, and change.
<allyer> i downloaded alternative iso x64 version of ubuntu
<Flannel> allyer: Did you check the md5 of your iso?
<genii> CaptainMorgan: You should leave the default entry unless you are moving everything and altering your PATH as well
<allyer> yeah, Flannel
<allyer> it's right
<Flannel> allyer: right, so you know the iso is good.  Did you burn at 4x?
<allyer> no, i cant burn in 4x
<CaptainMorgan> I followed that wiki exactly as it said... that thing is corrupt I tell you
<allyer> the cd was burned in 10x
<genii> CaptainMorgan: Just use the default as a guide and make an entire new entry for the dir /var/www/cgi-bin
<genii> You can have multiple scriptaliases
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: I've seen a few issues with it, it's changed a bit from when I last read it, I'll be changing a few things soon.
<allyer> Flannel, when i pressed some keys to see in probabily erros
<Vince_> No Joy
<allyer> when i press Ctrl+C, it was showed
<allyer> "cannot to build to database "
<allyer> and showed directory
<Vince_> I tried nopcmica, hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false, and PCI=noacpi
<allyer> error in line 135
<allyer> my hd is sata, ubuntu support hd sata?
<Vince_> I also hit CTRL ALT F4 and it says CDRom-Detect: cdrom mount failed agian error = 255 Device /dev/hdd
<odix> so..i found a game..when a click a link it gives me a .out with text...it has the option sarge,etc,unstable,hoary,breezy,dapper,edgy
<genii> Vince_ try changing nopcmica to nopcmcia
<odix> im tihkning edgy..i save the .out as a .deb and it does nothing
<odix> http://mekensleep.org/ under poker 3d
<Vince_> grnii: thats what I hit.  Sorry I typoed just now
<allyer> who fix ubuntu's bugs?
<LadyNikon> ubuntus developers?
<allyer> the ubuntu instalation doesn't load here
<genii> allyer How much RAM does the box have?
<allyer> i have 512MB
<allyer> DDR2
<allyer> frequency 667mhz
<Vince_> Look, can someone help me just fix my partitions
<genii> allyer Is it an Intel or AMD and single core or not?
<Vince_> I don't want Ubuntu at this point
<allyer> amd and dual core
<allyer> CPU Info: (2 CPU's - AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+, 2.00 GHz, L1: 64KB L2: 512KB (0% Load))
<allyer> Memory Usage: (Usage: 300/447MB (67.11%))  (||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||----------------)
<allyer> Hard Disks: (Total/Free: 227.82/73.26GB  Total/Free space on: C: 20.41/13.53GB  D: 14.62/8.55GB  E: 44.91/0.06GB  F: 49.8/21.61GB  G: 98.09/29.5GB)
<genii> allyer Put as a kernel option before booting: notsc
<allyer> how can I do this?
<allyer> do have I press F6 and change the boot options?
<Vince_> Is there anyway to merge the two 40 Gigabyte Partitions without loosing all the data on the drive?
<genii> allyer Use the alternate install cdrom. It will give you a page which lets you do things like text install or so on not on regular install cdrom. From the main menu there you can modify the parameters it is using to boot
<bahr> is it normal that an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 by following the documentation, fu*** up your entire system?
<merc> Vince_: partition magic, for windows, iirc..
<genii> allyer Yes, if that works on your cd
<Vince_> merc: Is they're anything that dosen't cost me 50 bucks for something i'll use one time?
<allyer> yeah, genii, they told me this! I download the version alternative too
<merc> not that i know of offhand, but, i'd imagine there are.
<bahr> I got a message, that said, that I could not install more packages until I had run a 'sudo apt-get install -f', but when I do that, I get some kind of samba error
<PriceChild> Vince_, use the live cd to delete the ubuntu partition and enlarge the windows one
<bahr> I did just like, the documentation said I should...
<Vince_> PriceChild: I cannot boot the live CD.
<genii> allyer Anyhow, for dual-core amd the notsc  option works often to get the installer working.
<Vince_> It throws errors
<allyer> what is mean "notsc"? is it mean not scsi?
<PriceChild> Vince_, try the knoppix or gparted live cds then
<genii> allyer No, it is a parameter to the kernel regarding cpu clock cycles
<Vince_> Ok, I can enlarging the Windows Partition "WONT HARM THE DATA" correct?
<allyer> ok
<h1st0> Vince_: not if its been defragged
<Vince_> h1st0: Its a friesh install so it should be an issue.
<allyer> but when i press F6 have a lot parameters, genii, what do i do?
<merc> Vince_: partitionlogic.org.uk seems to do what you want.
<h1st0> Stil lhave to dfrag it first
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> defragging shouldn't matter when enlarging
<genii> allyer Go to the end of the line it gives you and add   notsc
<Chousuke> there are free tools for that, too.
<marshcast> how can I set up a new user with a preconfigured setup? I need to copy accross the panel, but can't seen to find the right config file... doesn't seem to be the .gconf/panels one as I've copied this... any offers?
<allyer> ok
<allyer> thx, i will try, genii
<Chousuke> but if you want to be sure you won't lose data, back it up.
<h1st0> Well yeah i guess thats true enlarging shoudln't matter but gparted might throw up an error.
<allyer> thx everything
<genii> allyer OK. If still issues report back
<Chousuke> well, it'll tell you if it's not going to work
<Vince_> Ok thanks guys.
<Gurpartap> what parameter to change/put to allow non-root users to mount drives? in fstab
<joh> Does anyone know wether xserver-xorg in Edgy includes the R300 drivers?
<Chousuke> Gurpartap: user
<Gurpartap> ok
<Chousuke> or maybe users. the cdrom entry should have it I think
<marshcast> I've also tried to add a new user but have ad no joy trying to use a current user as SKEL (the SKEL bit confuses me (although it appears to be quite straightforward :()
<allyer> ok
<marshcast> can anyone offer any ideas?
<Gurpartap> Chousuke, its user, but still unable to
<Gurpartap> it mounts with sudo command well though
<Lynoure> marshcast: you can copy the configuration files into skel instead.
<Chousuke> Gurpartap: what kind of error do you get? permission denied? :/
<niru> what does ubuntu provide for cd burning
<Lynoure> marshcast: that is, to the directory /etc/skel
<Gurpartap> Chousuke, mount: only root can mount this on that
<Chousuke> Lynoure: hm
<Chousuke> oops
<Chousuke> Gurpartap: even
<Chousuke> :P
<genii> Gurpartap: Add to the file /etc/fstab the option user where it has other options like rw,auto
<CaptainMorgan> omg.. this is the most fudged up web server installation I've ever had the pleasure of working with... Im trying to install phpmyadmin: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, just like the wiki says. It places a link to the folder in /var/www.. and when tried with the browser is not found
<Lynoure> Chousuke: you are welcome to hmm at me any time =)
<marshcast> from my source users .gconf, Lynoure?
<Chousuke> hah
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: yourpage.com/phpmyadmin/
<genii> Gurpartap: You will need to edit the file in root mode with an editor. After this any user can mount it.
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0, please
<Gurpartap> genii, already aware of both those things
<Gurpartap> getting the point now
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: Did you install the php mysql mod for apache.
<Lynoure> marshcast: yes, you'll need to copy the whole path. But, I'm not 100% sure this will not make gnome skip creating the rest of the configuration
<marshcast> Lynoure, and then setup the user??? - i feel a bit silly if i haven't tried that.... :(
<niru> what does ubuntu provide for cd burning
<CaptainMorgan> I followed what the wiki said, so I suppose I did
<Lynoure> marshcast: yes, then set up the new user normally.
<marshcast> Lynoure, what rest of the config?
<reyezzo> is it possible to merge two partitions together that were created from 2 other separate partitions on the same drive?  recap -> 4 partitions 1 drive.
<Chousuke> niru: gnomebaker
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: libapache2-mod-php5  or php4 depending on what you installed.
<niru> is it better than bonfire
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: you can check just dpkg -l | grep php
<Lynoure> marshcast: all the other gnome setting that you did not copy.
<CaptainMorgan> that's really scary if that wiki is termed 'official'
<Chousuke> niru: I haven't used bonfire
<marshcast> Lynoure, they're not all in .gconf?
<Lynoure> marshcast: I'm no longer use gnome, so I'm not sure. Try it out?
<yomm> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<CaptainMorgan> ii  php5-mysqli                            5.1.2-1ubuntu3.6                           MySQL Improved module for php5
<marshcast> Lynoure, apologies if i sound a bit stupid - my heads been spinning with this for a while (along with 101 other things that dont work lol!!!
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: yeah install libapache2-mod-php5
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: your using apache2 right?
<marshcast> Lynoure, am giving it  go now...
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<niru> Chousuke:can it burn an iso image
<arooni> what is the equivalent of ipconfig
<arooni> for linux?
<arooni> i need to get my routers address
<niru> Chousuke:I find only data cd ,dvd and audio cd
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: does the webserver work?
<Lynoure> marshcast: you did not sound stupid at all :)
<Chousuke> niru: sure it can.
<merc> arooni: ifconfig
<Chousuke> niru: try the data cd option
<CaptainMorgan> so far, I only have /var/www/cgi-bin and /var/www/phpinfo.php working
<CaptainMorgan> I can't get /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Chousuke> niru: you should be able to select an image or something
<CaptainMorgan> to work
<marshcast> Lynoure, thanks ;)     - feel a bit brain-fried. grinning again now though - think i only needed a bit of a pointer and a 'try it' kick up the ... :) thanks.
<rohinton> niru: also mouse button three on the file and it will give you options to burn it....
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: are you trying from the localhost?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<Lynoure> marshcast: You are welcome. :)
<yomm> Is it possible that Mplayer does not in the Edgy repos anymore ? All repos are enabled in my sources.list ...
<OD_Jonno> who was just helping me?..
<yomm> *reside
<OD_Jonno> my machine just reset
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: do you get an error when navigating to the phpmyadmin index?
<CaptainMorgan> and from a separate system on the same network
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0,  it's simply not found
<CaptainMorgan> yet, I manually placed it there
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: why?
<CaptainMorgan> after trying to apt-get install it
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: should have been placed there by installing phpmyadmin
<CaptainMorgan> which obviously didnt' work
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: well how'd you install it then?
<niru> rohinton:you mean I have to drag and drop the iso image in the below space and
<CaptainMorgan> I placed it there to see if ti would work... 'after' I tried the regular installation, which placed no phpmyadmin folder within /var/www
<Gurpartap> lol now, umount: only root can unmount
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: just sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin  That will install all the dependencies as well.
<Gurpartap> how can non-root unmount it now?
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0, I have already done that
<CaptainMorgan> with no luck
<rohinton> niru: when I select the file object on the desktop, I get another menu by using the right mouse button...
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: what does no luck mean?  Did you get an error?
<CaptainMorgan> it's /simply not found/
<rohinton> niru: i that menu there should be an option to write the iso image
<CaptainMorgan> when attempted via a browser
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: because you need to enable the repo its in if its not in the standard one.
<h1st0> ?
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: I'm confused so YOu can install it via apt-get?
<CaptainMorgan> repo?
<CrummyGummy> What was the point of putting the UUID of the swap partition in the fstab?
<CaptainMorgan> h1 yes, I can install it via apt-get, but I don't know where it places it.. it's certainly not foudn within /var/www
<Gurpartap> what parameter to put for access to umount?
<Gurpartap> in fstab
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: well if you installed via apt-get you should have libmod apahce php installed because its a dependency
<VigoFuse_> I will attempt to get a download of 6.10 again, Thank you.
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: also you can try locate phpmyadmin
<CaptainMorgan> and after trying whereis, locate, and find phpmyadmin, the only one I get is found in /etc/phpadmin with contains little if any files and apache1 files
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: hold on let me check my server
<Plutonium> i can t shutdown my pc can anyone help
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: okay installing puts a link in /var/www to /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<h1st0> Plutonium: what happens when you try to shutdown?
<arooni> how can i get my MAC address?
<h1st0> arooni: ifconfig
<h1st0> arooni: it will be HWaddr
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0, right... that's what I have... but from a browser I can't access it
<arooni> OK
<Plutonium> hlst0: i don t have the shutdown button only i can hibernat
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: try yoursite.com/phpmyadmin/index.php
<CaptainMorgan> I did
<CaptainMorgan> no luck
<h1st0> Plutonium: are you using compiz?
<h1st0> Plutonium: or some sort of 3d desktop?
<_raphael_> my fn works the other way, I have to push the fn button to get the regular letters and signs. how do I fix it?
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: something has to be messed up with your configs.
<Plutonium> hlst0: like what?
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: I wouldnt' even know where to begin.
<h1st0> Plutonium: open a text terminal and sudo shutdown -h now  will shutdown your pc
<Plutonium> hstl0: it says it nee time
<h1st0> Plutonium: 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<h1st0> no quotes
<voltagex> is feisty stable enough to run on my test machine? Completely non-critical, I'm a part time student so I have plenty of time on my hands
<h1st0> voltagex: /j #ubuntu+1
<Plutonium> hstl0: can i recover the shutdown button or i have to do this evrey time
<voltagex> h1st0: ah, makes sense
<lkthomas> guys
<h1st0> Plutonium: You should be able to get he button back
<lkthomas> can I use ubuntu iso to install xbuntu ?
<rohinton>  voltagex: yes, but depends on machine :-)
<Plutonium> hstl0: thx
<mike1o> i'm writing a paper about opensource... can somebody suggest a link where I can find a graph of computer users in the last 20 years?
<h1st0> Plutonium: just have to figure out whats causing it not to be there.
<h1st0> mike1o: google
<rohinton> lkthomas: maybe you can pull the packages via apt? - you want xfce?
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0,  how can I remove everything that I have attempted concerning the web server? I'd like to wipe it clean, get some rest and try to start from scratch again
<h1st0> mike1o: or maybe fire off an email to www.opensource.org
<Plutonium> hlst0 : my browser also can t open sites like yahoo
<CaptainMorgan> specifically, php, mysql, apace, and phpmyadmin stuff
<CaptainMorgan> just want to wipe it clean
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: sudo apt-get autoremove apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin --purge
<mike1o> h1st0, there's not a lot of stuff out there
<h1st0> mike1o: yeah thats why i'd email the open source initiative they'd probably help ya out.  But a ubuntu support channel is probably the wrong place to look.
<nomego> hrmm.. I tried to install the f-spot-0.3.4 deb on my edgy machine.. and it failed.. and now apt-get wants to autoremove and install lots of packages.. how do I fix this?
<mike1o> h1st0, true tnx
<h1st0> nomego: dpkg -r <nameofpackage>  will remove
<nomego> yeah, well I don't want to lose the f-spot that comes with edgy?
<Plutonium> my browser can t open pages like yahoo can anone help
<nomego> and dpkg -r f-spot says it needs to remove "ubuntu-desktop" as well
<PriceChild> nomego, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and can be safely removed.
<h1st0> nomego: do you have two f-spots installed then?
<h1st0> nomego: dpkg -l | grep f-spot
<nomego> I haven't even installed f-spot-0.3.4 since it failed.. isn't there a way to tell apt to ignore my try?
<PriceChild> nomego, its just useful for upgrades from one ubuntu to the next as it make sure you have an entire ubuntu system installed
<h1st0> nomego: well if you didn't install it apt-get shouldn't know about it.
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0, autoremove appears to be an invalid operation
<nomego> I have one f-spot listed (0.3.4) as "rU"
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nomego> how safe is it to disk-upgrade to feisty at this point?
<CaptainMorgan> lTS
<h1st0> ahh thats why
<nomego> err.. dist-upgrade
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: sudo aptitude purge apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<voltagex> how big is the entire Ubuntu stable tree? I need to install a fully up to date system on a machine with no net access
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0,  This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<h1st0> voltagex: just the cd would work.  Or you could download the DVD repos
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: holdup
<PriceChild> nomego, feisty is not released yet, and will not be for another month. Its not recommended to use for production machines.
<voltagex> h1st0: but they still need an apt-get update for security don't they?
<lisapc> im setting up my NVidia Geoforce Go 7300 on Edgy.  Shall I answer YES to Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: are you using apache 1 or apache 2?
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0, 2
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: sudo aptitude purge apache2 php5 phpmyadmin
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: try that.
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: the only other thing to remove would be mysql-server
<lisapc> PriceChild,  can u tell me pls?
<Tmob> anyone know how to setup sudo so that it lets wifi-radar run without a password?
<PriceChild> lisapc, what does it suggest?
<CaptainMorgan> h1st0, great, thansk
<nomego> PriceChild: oh well.. it's worth a shot.
<h1st0> CaptainMorgan: it doesn't appear that mysql-server is installed is why you were getting that error
<lisapc> PriceChild,  doesnt suggest anything
<voltagex> is there a way to apt-get update an iso?
<lisapc> PriceChild,  Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server may be configured to perform some operations, such as video mode switching,   
<lisapc>   via the kernel's framebuffer driver.
<HymnToLife> Tmob, add something like this : %wheel        ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: wifi-radar
<h1st0> voltagex: What exactly do you need?
<PriceChild> lisapc, nothing else?
<h1st0> voltagex: or are you trying to accomplish?
<HymnToLife> change %wheel to something appropriate for you of course
<voltagex> h1st0: an absolutely up to date iso
<h1st0> voltagex: download the daily snapshot.
<voltagex> h1st0: a machine that once installed, does not need apt-get update for a while
<lisapc> PriceChild, it says use it or not
<voltagex> h1st0: stable?
<lisapc> PriceChild, In theory, either approach should work, but in practice, sometimes one does and the other does not.  Enabling this option is the safe bet, but feel    
<lisapc>   free to turn it off if it appears to cause problems
<HymnToLife> h1st0, whyt don't you want to update ?
<h1st0> HymnToLife: ?
<PriceChild> lisapc, I think we've found our answer :)
<mixandgo> any idea why exaile freezes when I try to load a radio station ?
<HymnToLife> voltagex* sorry :p
<h1st0> HymnToLife: he doesn't have net on the pc he's installing to.
<lisapc> PriceChild, what is it? :)
<h1st0> HymnToLife: so he needs an install cd that is current.
<lisapc> PriceChild, Use kernel framebuffer device interface?    Yes or No? :)
<HymnToLife> then I guess he doesn't _need_ the updates
<PriceChild> lisapc, oh come on.... read it and tell me which you think you should do :)
<HymnToLife> since they are mainly security fixes
<lisapc> PriceChild,  YES
<PriceChild> lisapc, why? :)
<lisapc> PriceChild, it says in theory safest
<PriceChild> lisapc, sounds good
<voltagex> HymnToLife: but it *will* be on the net at some stage... I'll be downloading this on a machine that doesn't have a restrictive download limit :)
<Firemonkeyballz> got a responce from the bug
<Firemonkeyballz> ... siad it was going to be in fisty
<lisapc> PriceChild, X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default.  Shall  chose them all?
<PriceChild> lisapc, leave it as it is...
<h1st0> voltagex: once its on the net update-manager will just install any applicable updates
<h1st0> voltagex: ahh bandwidth limit hold up
<lisapc> PriceChild, its chosing them all, but not dbe   : enables the double-buffering extension in the server.                                               
<lisapc>                                  Useful for animation and video operations;
<voltagex> h1st0: sorry for not making myself clear, yes, download quotas here in backwards australia
<lisapc> PriceChild, should I chose dbe?
<CaptainMorgan> of one is looking for stability, why upgrade to 6.10 when LTS available?
<Firemonkeyballz> har har voltagex
<HymnToLife> because 6.10 _is_ stable
<PriceChild> lisapc, enable it
<HymnToLife> and LTS, useless - on the desktop
<lisapc> PriceChild, done
<mneptok> HymnToLife: not to everyone
<genii> CaptainMorgan: Some more recent devices work better on it
<voltagex> Firemonkeyballz: watch it, I'll start downloading torrents on your machine
<Chousuke> There's no reason to upgrade f you don't see one
<Chousuke> if*
<lisapc> PriceChild, Attempt monitor autodetection?
<PriceChild> lisapc, yup
<h1st0> voltagex: yeah I don't see anything like that.  Maybe post something on the forums.
<dilch> OD_Jonno|Sleep, yo
<PriceChild> lisapc, I'm wondering why you're getting all these questions?
<OD_Jonno|Sleep> yeah
<OD_Jonno|Sleep> lemme register
<HymnToLife> Edgy has load of improvements over Dapper
<HymnToLife> loads*
<Firemonkeyballz> yes
<voltagex> h1st0: nah, posted before, lukewarm response
<lisapc> PriceChild, no idea.  but its asking me
<Chousuke> HymnToLife: Yeah, but also new bugs. :)
<mneptok> HymnToLife: and has some problems Dapper does not
<Firemonkeyballz>  even said that they would fix the sound bug
<Firemonkeyballz> :D
<Firemonkeyballz> I so happy
<h1st0> voltagex: yeah the only thing they do daily builds with i development releases.
<voltagex> h1st0: nowhere else has download limits
<tristan_> bonjour tout le monde
<h1st0> voltagex: wouldn't be a bad idea for them to do that.  Maybe drop a suggestion on the foru.s
<HymnToLife> I haven't tried Edgy much but I didn't experience any bugs with it
<tristan_> hell all, anyone using VMware?
<Firemonkeyballz> think Im going to update to edgy
<HymnToLife> I've switched to other systems on my desktop when DApper came out
<tristan_> I have a problem with it
<HymnToLife> !anyone | tristan_
<ubotu> tristan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Firemonkeyballz> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Firemonkeyballz> hey
<Firemonkeyballz> its out
<Firemonkeyballz> yey
<h1st0> lol
<h1st0> been out for 5 months now
<voltagex> h1st0: just how big is the ubuntu stable tree?
<Firemonkeyballz> yea
<genii> Chousuke: Yes, some annoying bugs. I had to downgrade back to 6.06 for some HCF Conexant modem drivers to compile properly for example
<HymnToLife> I haven't switched my webserver though, because I'm just too lazy, and it's not like it would make much difference anyway
<tristan_> When I try to launch VMware as root to configure it, I get this error : Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<tristan_> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<lisapc> PriceChild, im about to reboot.  if X doesnt start, can I just restore the backup xorg.conf that I copied?
<Firemonkeyballz> but ubot now said its not alpha
<tristan_> What can I do?
<PriceChild> lisapc, yes
<h1st0> voltagex: the size of the ISO
<HymnToLife> tristan_, why do you want to run it as root ?
<Chousuke> genii: That's the drivers' fault though ;P
<lisapc> PriceChild, brb i hope
<HymnToLife> anyway, gui apps as root : gksudo
<tristan_> HymnToLife, to configure it
<HymnToLife> not sudo
<h1st0> voltagex: if you want to install stuff outside of the main repo you would need net access or download the DVDs
<genii> Chousuke: No, it was the change to dash actually
<kaptengu> anyone has a tutorial for getting greasemonkey to work in Ubuntu?
<Chousuke> still the drivers' fault
<HymnToLife> tristan_, I was under the impression that all the cofiguring was done with Perl scripts
<HymnToLife> not in vmware itself
<voltagex> h1st0: should I just grab the whole of updates and security then?
<tristan_> HymnToLife, well to add a new Virtual machine I need to be root it seems
<Chousuke> genii: USB modems are evil
<CaptainMorgan> !Fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<h1st0> voltagex: I would just update at a later point.
<genii> Chousuke: Well, about that I agree LOL
<HymnToLife> tristan_, weird, I can add new ones without being root here
<h1st0> voltagex: since its not on the net now.
<h1st0> voltagex: size will be the same weither you do it now or later.
<HymnToLife> tristan_, anyway, to run vmware as root :   gksudo vmware
<voltagex> h1st0: is there a script they use to create the snapshots? (just going through my remaining options)
<HymnToLife> not sudo, nor from a root shell, nor anything else
<Chousuke> genii: but the drivers are still buggy for assuming that sh == bash. :)
<h1st0> voltagex: Not quite sure how thats done.  There is a development forums on ubuntuforumsorg
<h1st0> .org
<tristan_> HymnToLife, i get this error when I do this : Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<tristan_> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<HymnToLife> tristan_, are you logged in as root ?
* genii wonders if there will ever be a Gargantua Tarantula release
<HymnToLife> no way
<h1st0> lol
<HymnToLife> a G. T. release would just spoil the fun
<h1st0> grumpy groundhog
<tristan_> HymnToLife, ok, I've just understood that I needed to connect to local host first ;)
<lisapc> PriceChild, it worked :)  but resolution is only 1024x768. How can I make it 1280x800?
<SubMOA> prease help: (either directly or please point me in the right direction) How do I edit or create Emerald Themes?
<HymnToLife> I like my lappy, the 1280x800 res was detected automagically :)
<Gurpartap> would gdesklets work alright on a slow pc?
<PriceChild> lisapc, I'm not sure sorry
<HymnToLife> no need to even set it in xorg.conf
<Gurpartap> slow = PIII :P
<HymnToLife> PII isn't slow
<voltagex> h1st0: complete ubuntu mirror size is 232008254568 bytes, a little big, even for 2mbit
<HymnToLife> PIII*
<HymnToLife> 8080 is :p
<Gurpartap> :p any reference where gdesklet's min hardware requirements r written
<Gurpartap> wiki is off :S
<mneptok> SubMOA: /join #ubuntu-effects
<cypher1> Gurpartap: why ?
<genii> voltagex: Just to apt-mirror 1 dist is about 31Gb I'm finding
<SubMOA> mneptok, thank you very much :O)
* mneptok bows
<Gurpartap> cyphase, to look at before installing on a pentium III machine with 256mb ram
<voltagex> genii: school admin would not be very happy with that :D
<voltagex> ah I know. I'll load ubuntu on a machine, update it, then image it
<mneptok> Gurpartap: that's minimal for GNOME. thought about XFCE?
<genii> voltagex: I would imagine not LOL ... are you trying to install on a system with no cd or so from a local mirror or some other method?
<Gurpartap> ok then it should work :p
<Gurpartap> thanks mneptok
<voltagex> h1st0: I'd appreciate if you'd suggest the stable snapshot idea, I will be doing this for friends (internet access is not so good around here.)
<voltagex> genii: up to date-ish machine with no net access
<mneptok> voltagex: you want apt cacher, not a mirror
<snotch> Gurpartap, i would recommend xubuntu for that machine as well
<h1st0> mneptok: basically he wants a daily snapshot of edgy iso so he doens't have to pull a huge ammount of data.  He's in aus
<genii> voltagex: Yes, if you have 1 machine with access you can hook to them, apt-proxy is a not-too-bad solution
<Gurpartap> snotch, gnome works good so far though :)
<mneptok> you'll still pull huge amounts of data
<h1st0> mneptok: just the iso
<voltagex> mneptok: I've already explained, I have a download limit
<mneptok> much of it valueless
<lisapc> PriceChild, ty :)  it works now!  wow, screen looks amazing
<robby> mneptok: was italking to you earlier about getting my wifi to work?
<weedar_> My printer, a canon 850i, is able to print documents from OpenOffice and Firefox, but unable to print from pdfs (AcroRead)
<snotch> Gurpartap, haha yeah, xubuntu will work better though ;)
<weedar_> Any suggestions as to why this is?
<lkthomas_> hey guys
<PriceChild> gd gd lisapc, how did you fix it?
<lkthomas_> I got gpg error when I am doing apt-get update
<mneptok> voltagex: trust me. you want an apt cache.
<lkthomas_> anyone could help me a bit please ?
<genii> voltagex: Ah, OK, bandwidth limit :(
<mneptok> robby: prolly
<voltagex> mneptok: the issue is, I have a download limit, no download limit at school, the admin is happy for me to download 5 or so GB
<robby> mneptok: ok you told me to run a few commands and then reboot now what?
<lisapc> PriceChild, i followed your instructions :)
<lisapc> PriceChild,  And I had to sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<lisapc> mneptok, u here?
<robby> mneptok: those commands downloaded all kinds of things and now im trying to figure out my wifi and i dont know how
<Ayabara> when I log in my gnome panel flashes a couple of times before it disappears forever. it seems that something is terribly wrong with my window manager. can someone please help me get out of this mess. can I delete some subfolders in .gnome or something to get a fresh start?
<voltagex> you
<mneptok> voltagex: apt cacher cahes any package you download. so if 34428854779836 machines need a new Firefox, it gets downloaded once (the first time) to the cacher machine. everyone else gets the package from the local cacher.
<voltagex> you're in high demand, mneptok
<mneptok> robby: did you look at the Network Manager applet in the panel?
<voltagex> mneptok: virtual machine + apt cacher, then image or just run it off apt-cacher then
<robby> mneptok: where is it?
<mneptok> robby: top panel
<robby> right?
<h1st0> mneptok: voltagex is ony trying to install on one machine he just wants a daily iso of edgy.
<mneptok> voltagex: why daily ISOs?
<niru> I want to add some applications to panel by default.like how time is being diaplayed in the panel
<niru> I want to make that as default
<h1st0> mneptok: something that is current so he doesn't have to update.  that will use less bandwidth then downloading the release and then updating.
<voltagex> mneptok: for the up to date-ness
<genii> mneptok: You could also use the netboot method with pxe and then on the server loop-mount a stock install cd which becomes the repo for all the other boxes
<niru> which source I need to edit or do I need to use gconf for that
<biglibigli> does anyone know the range of the salary for a ,user interface developer and a Ubuntu X Maintainer, for who is Canonical Employed in ubuntu
<robby> mneptok: on the right?
<mneptok> voltagex: uhhh .... that's what repos are for.
<mneptok> robby: yes
<_raphael_> is there any hope if easycam and easycam2 can`t find my webcam?
<gerro> hiya!
<yonkie> hello. does anybody knows how to *turn*off* font smoothing in GNOME?
<robby> mneptok: k then what
<kontingenz> how to set  IEEE 802.11b instead of  IEEE 802.11g? (ath#
<voltagex> genii: I'll pxe boot it if you can walk me through it!
<Ayabara> anyone got an idea? how can i repair my gnome window manager that keeps booting?
<gordonjcp> yonkie: System->Prefs->Font
<robby> mneptok: conneect to the network?
<ojk007> heyaz, anyone know if it possible to have a terminal that displays everything that happens?
<genii> voltagex: There is a very good howto, let me find it :)
<PriceChild> biglibigli, contact canonical using the informatino provided on that page if you're interested in applying
<mneptok> robby: click it. see the list of access points?
<yonkie> gordonjcp: is there any button which can turn it off?
<h1st0> ojk007: everything that happens with what?
<voltagex> mneptok: bandwidth limit!
<gerro> _raphael_: easycam and easycam2? what are you talking about, can you link me there?
<ojk007> like say opening a program
<gordonjcp> yonkie: yes
<gordonjcp> yonkie: go and look where I told you
<mneptok> voltagex: a daily ISO is going to be bigger than the updates!
<_raphael_> gerro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam I just bought a laptop, and it has a webcam in the lid
<_raphael_> gerro: I am trying to get my laptop webcam to work
<voltagex> mneptok: that's not a problem, no bandwith limit at school and I'm friends with the admin
<h1st0> mneptok: but he doesn't even have an iso right now.
<gerro> _raphael_: kool me too! my laptop is hp dv9000t
<ojk007> h1sto: like at http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/51194-1.png
<mneptok> voltagex: ah, i see. different connection.
<mneptok> voltagex: got a USB thumb drive?
<_raphael_> gerro: my laptop is a tundra, but I hear it is an intel EL80 system, or something
<mneptok> voltagex: or an external drive
<voltagex> mneptok: will a laptop do? 40gb mp3 player too
<NevroPus> does anyone have a good link for installing the ATI drivers in ubuntu edgy? I have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and envy, but noen of them will give me direct rendering. I had direct rendering enabled before I changed hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu
<NevroPus> or some tips on what I can try to make it work
<genii> voltagex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot  and http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server are very good starting points. You can make an iso file of the install cd, then loop-mount it someplace like /var/www/ubuntuinstall   then use that url on the clients as the repo
<ojk007> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mneptok> voltagex: sure. set up the laptop as an apt cacher for both school and home. at school, update the laptop telling it to use itself as the apt cacher. then, bring it home and update the home machines from the package cache on the laptop ;)
<voltagex> genii:  I think mneptok has another solution
<mneptok> voltagex: that way you save bandwidth at the school, and use none at home
<voltagex> mneptok: can only install Ubuntu in A VM
<h1st0> voltagex: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/  heres another solution 7MB netinstall.iso  It would then download allt he updated packages.
<mneptok> doesn't matter
<mneptok> voltagex: as long as that VW can get on the network with an IP you're set
<robby> mneptok: conneect to the network?
<robby> mneptok: then do i connect to the network?
<robby> mneptok: then do i connect to the network?
<mneptok> robby: click it. see the list of access points? connect to one.
<voltagex> mneptok: Never installed Ubuntu on a Volkswagen :D
<chalmer> damn this UBUNTU OS is way diff than Windows
<gerro> _raphael_: it says kopete has webcam support, does that work with aim?
<gerro> NevroPus: someone mentioned on google that you need to edit xorg.conf but even that didn't work for my ati radeon 9100 mobile
<ojk007> heyaz, anyone know if it possible to have a terminal that displays everything that happens? like at http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/51194-1.png
<voltagex> mneptok: I think that'll work
<erstazi> chalmer: but better!
<mneptok> voltagex: Ubuntu is air-cooled. mostly due to my flatulence.
<Lynoure> chalmer: yes, it is. Do you need help with something?
<ojk007> ah
<ojk007> nvr mnd
<mneptok> voltagex: lemme dig up some cacher docs
<voltagex> mneptok: my machine likes to run at 60-75 degrees celsius :(
<_raphael_> gerro: don`t know
<NevroPus> gerro, I have tried to edit that, but won't work:s I have a ATI X1600 mobility
<voltagex> mneptok: laptop hits 80, damn core 2 duos
<erstazi> does anyone know a GNOME version of Kooka (OCR program)?
<voltagex> mneptok: here's the next obstacle, connection is through proxy with authentication at school
<robby> mneptok: k how do i know if its wpa or wpa2?
<chalmer> well im trying to figure out how to setup mt internet. i got DSL and its like Dial-up
<HymnToLife> erstazi, xsane is a Gtk SANE frontend, if that's what you want
<mneptok> robby: look at the router config?
<erstazi> HymnToLife: thank you!
<chalmer> is there something that i need to config
<[Nige] > hey all
<mneptok> robby: sorry, my crystal ball is in the shop ;)
<robby> mneptok: k ill take a glance
<mneptok> voltagex: http://www.nick-andrew.net/projects/apt-cacher/
<voltagex> chalmer: make sure nothing else is downloading
<[Nige] > is there anyway to get ssh to store a private key or do I have to keep using ssh-add /path/key ?
<mneptok> chalmer: PPPoE?
<voltagex> mneptok: is it gonna cope with proxy authentication?
<chalmer> ?
<mneptok> [Nige] : ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<chalmer> on a network yes
<robby> mneptok: for lynksis router where do i look?
<mneptok> voltagex: as long as it can see the Big I, you're good.
<erstazi> HymnToLife: man I already got xsane heh I am not awake yet
<robby> mneptok: nm
<[Nige] > mneptok, so if I had my private key in, i dont hve to use ssh add?
<mneptok> [Nige] : correct
<chalmer> static IP or DHCP ?
<robby> brb
<mneptok> [Nige] : ssh key authentication is well documented.
<NET||abuse> hmm, how do i get proftpd to allow a user to follow a symlink to an external location eg user peter logs in to his home dir /home/peter with a symlink to /var/www/workshop/ , when he goes cd workshop it says not a directory :( what do i do?
<voltagex> mneptok: err, they make it as difficult as possible to see the big I, but I can do it ;)
<[Nige] > ahh okay
<[Nige] > just looking it up now
<mneptok> chalmer: you use PPPoE for authentication?
<[Nige] > i have a splitting headache n cant think straight :)
<gerro> chalmer: do you have a router or plug directly into the dsl modem?
<lisapc> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chalmer> y
<mneptok> lisapc: don't do it.
<h1st0> lol
<lisapc> mneptok, how come?
<gerro> chalmer: most likely dhcp not static ip
<chalmer> linksys 54 G
<chalmer> k
<mneptok> chalmer: man pppoeconf
<NET||abuse> lisapc, do it but only when you have the luxury of rebooting every now and then, i reboot about once a day with it
<mneptok> lisapc: the X11 compositors are a PITA
<lisapc> mneptok,  when I tried to lessen the brightness of my screen using notebook kb, X rebooted.  What causes that?
<mneptok> lisapc: not to mention anything but stable
<NET||abuse> mneptok, i know it's a wast of resources but,, :) it's pretty and just makes me feel nice and fuzzy in side while i work
<chrismhampson> Hi
<lisapc> mneptok, i trust your words and wont use beryl
<lisapc> NET||abuse,  LOL
<Ng> mneptok speaks wisely :)
<Fujitsu> Ng: Very much so.
<lisapc> can installing beryl damage my hardware in any way?
<PriceChild> no
<NET||abuse> lisapc, doubtfull
<chalmer> pppoeconfig " is that something that i need to config in UBUNTU or router?
<lisapc> Fujitsu, im paranoid about my hardware :P hehe
<chalmer> thanks  4 help
<NET||abuse> lisapc, it will damage your mental hardware first
<mneptok> Ng: welcome to my nightmare :)
<lisapc> mneptok,  whats the X11 compositors are a PITA mean?
<gerro> chalmer: pppoeconfig is command for terminal and "man" displays its manual
<lisapc> NET||abuse,  lol
<Fujitsu> mneptok: You don't even deal with the bugs, do you?
<voltagex> definately putting a request in for daily stable ISOs
<mneptok> lisapc: it means "instead of installing Beryl or Compiz, go make some cocoa or read a book." ;)
<NET||abuse> lisapc, beryl runs on X11 composite extension, it's the manager that makes the nice opengl composite stuff work :)
<lisapc> mneptok,  so you advice me not to install beryl due to it being unstable?
<lisapc> mneptok,  hehe ok :-)
<Fujitsu> lisapc: Maybe next year, maybe later this year. Not now, ideally.
<lisapc> Fujitsu,  ok makes sense
<HymnToLife> Beryl is not unstable
<lisapc> ty
<HymnToLife> just a bit buggy :p
<Fujitsu> HymnToLife: *cough*
<lisapc> HymnToLife, heheh
<Fujitsu> This channel is somewhat slower than I'm used to!
<HymnToLife> What I consider unstable is something that makes the system crash
<voltagex> chalmer: It's Ubuntu, not UBUNTU. Like it's Mac not MAC
<NET||abuse> lisapc, if you don't need the machine you're installing on to be rock solid for days on end, it's actually quite nice to have running ;) but.. mneptok is right, it's a PITA to get running at times, depending on wether or not you have nvidia or ati graphics card mostly.
<Fujitsu> HymnToLife: It often does.
<HymnToLife> which Beryl doesn't, for me at least :p
<chalmer> so i open tha "terminal" and type "pppoeconfig" then enter. and it will show me tha manual how to confg?
<Fujitsu> chalmer: Type `man pppoeconfig'
<gerro> chalmer: "man pppoeconfig" is the command
<Fujitsu> The command `man'
<Fujitsu> *`man' shows the manual.
<chalmer> k
<chalmer> lol
<lisapc> do I need to run any virus checkers on Edgy?
<NET||abuse> lisapc, for linux nvidia is the shizzle these days.. so much more support from their propriatory(or however it's spelled) drivers
<chalmer> this is going to take some time to learn this new o.s.
<lisapc> NET||abuse,  ok
<Fujitsu> lisapc: There are no virus checkers for Linux, other than those that are designed to protect Windows machines. So, no.
<NET||abuse> lisapc, av on linux?? me no understand
<mneptok> voltagex: and yet it's GNOME, and MAC if you mean media access channel address. ;)
<chalmer> not use 2 useing command lines/ lol lol
<lisapc> Fujitsu,  wow, ubuntu is sounding better and better :)
<lisapc> NET||abuse,  lol
<Fujitsu> lisapc: The lack of viruses is a rather nice feature :)
<lisapc> i found rkhunter, will that suffice?
<NET||abuse> lisapc, you will need to spend money on drugs and alchihol to deal with the mental torment that linux can sometimes dish out :)
<Fujitsu> lisapc: There's no reason to have it.
<voltagex> mneptok: I just set i/ on my regexes and it's all ok
<juice`> is there any fs out there that supports compression-on-the-fly ? and is in kernel tree...
<voltagex> mneptok: where are the netboot images on the mirrors
<Bobegnops> Hi. Just wondering if anyone knows how to fix a "Xlib:  extension 'XFree86-DRI' missing on display ':1.0'" error message :) I'm trying to run Xgl + Beryl on an ATI card using FGLRX. Disabled composite in xorg.conf, but still no luck :(
<lisapc> Fujitsu,  so I never have to worry about virus, spyware, rootkits etc?
<SubMOA> Does anybody know how to change the direction of Autohide in Edgy?
<mneptok> voltagex: same as alt
<NET||abuse> lisapc, wellllll, spyware maybe,, rootkits,, very rare
<lisapc> NET||abuse,  so how I check for spyware?
<voltagex> lisapc: this is no excuse to be careless on the internet, linux is just safer
<Fujitsu> lisapc: Rootkits perhaps. But they're very rare. I've never had those issues.
<gerro> chalmer: if things are a bit confusing might want to try kubuntu
<lisapc> voltagex, ok
<Fujitsu> lisapc: Spyware? What spyware?
<merc> i'd say you're pretty much cool as long as you dont go downloading unofficial packages.
<Fujitsu> gerro: What!?
<lisapc> Fujitsu, NET||abuse said so :P
<NET||abuse> wel you don't really,, i've never had any.. but i think i've heard firefox has vulnerabilities everynow and then
<chalmer> chalmer@ubuntu:~$ man pppoeconfig
<chalmer> No manual entry for pppoeconfig
<erstazi> every browser has vulnerabilities sadly
<merc> spyware? are there even any proven cases of spyware on linux?
<gerro> lisapc: use chkroot and root kit hunter
<chalmer> this is what its saying
<Fujitsu> chalmer: You'll need to install the pppoeconfig package.
<chalmer> lol
<lisapc> gerro, ok
<chalmer> how do i get this package?
<gerro> chalmer: open synaptic and search for "pppoe"
<chalmer> thanks
<SubMOA> merc, wouldn't that depend on how you define it?  isn't cookie tracking considered "spyware" by some... I know it's not really downloadable, but still... and i really have no idea what I'm talking about, btw
<Skuller> chalmer: are you trying to connect to the internet using a UN n PW to be entered in the OS?
<voltagex> mneptok: seems my mirror doesn't carry it. Can you see it on http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ ?
<gerro> Skuller: he is trying to setup dsl internet connection
<lisapc> gerro, the X11 compositors are a PITA
<NET||abuse> hmm, 2 issues to solve here,, how do i run a vpn server for ourselves so we can work at home :) and how to get proftpd to allow ftp users to follow symlinks to dirs outside rootjail
<gerro> lisapc: wtf is that all about?
<lisapc> gerro, cound find chkroot
<merc> SubMOA: hah, i guess spyware would have to be defined in this case..i usually think of it as the tons of crap that somehow gets randomly installed on windows machines.
<Skuller> gerro: ohh....i m a newb 2 ubun/kubun and use 'sudo pppoeconf' to get connected
<lisapc> !chkroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SubMOA> merc, rgr that, I agree, but some don't...
<chalmer> lol not sure
<Fujitsu> NET||abuse: I believe that's the point of a jail, but don't quote me on that.
<gerro> chkrootkit I meant sorry
<Fujitsu> !openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 948 kB
<mneptok> voltagex: stand by. packets are crossing an ocean and continent
<SubMOA> so anyway... can you change the direction on the autohide?  I want it to go in the direction it goes when you click on the left or right side
<Fujitsu> NET||abuse: You may want to look at openvpn.
<NET||abuse> Fujitsu, :) hehe, well how do i allow users to edit shared docs in places like /var/www/devsites
<voltagex> mneptok: :/ I think this mirror speed limits non-aussies
<NET||abuse> Fujitsu, i'll check that out :)
<SubMOA> i read TightVPN is betterr than openvpn
<mneptok> voltagex: http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu-cd/feisty/herd-5/
<erstazi> SubMOA: what makes it better?
<Fujitsu> voltagex: I use that mirror, it's normally very good.
<eck> i think openvpn is the only FOSS vpn that does ipsec
<voltagex> mneptok: only wanted stable
<voltagex> Fujitsu: one of the best :D
<eck> which is a pretty big feature
<mneptok> voltagex: there is no Feisty stable
<voltagex> mneptok: edgy
<mneptok> voltagex: so, Edgy or Dapper?
<NET||abuse> oh i had one other issue, when i pluged out our router from the switch, the 2 internal test servers i configured decided to change back from the statically assigned ip and join the dhcp pool again.. how can i stop that?
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: You mean TightVNC? There's no TightVPN that I know of.
<Ayabara> help!! my window manager just reboots when I log in. kde sessions work, but gnome is fubar.
<Fujitsu> Ayabara: What version of Ubuntu?
<mneptok> voltagex: http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu-cd/6.10/
<NET||abuse> i just set the /etc/networking/interfaces file up for them to assign their reserved ip's
<SubMOA> erstazi... this (along with pretty much everything else except dental stuff) is not my area of expertise, so I just know what I read, but apparently it started as openvpn, but it has a more motivated developer, I think, or it is updated more frequently
<Industrial> I've got a problem with pydance
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, perhaps... let me check
<Industrial> it wont start, saying it cant load SDL_ttf
<gerro> SubMOA: tightvnc over openssh is fun :)
* Skuller wonders why there are approx thrice more people in the #ubuntu channel than #kubuntu
<erstazi> SubMOA: ok
<Ayabara> Fujitsu: edgy
<voltagex> mneptok: thank you, I shouldn't try to navigate directories under the influence of alcohol XD
<Industrial> http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/8626/screenshotwv9.png
<Industrial> :(
<Fujitsu> Skuller: Because Ubuntu > Kubuntu?
* mneptok is under the affluence of inkohol
<voltagex> Fujitsu: Because Ubuntu is default?
<Fujitsu> Skuller: Did you install it from Ubuntu repositories?
<Fujitsu> voltagex: It's not default...
<gerro> xubuntu > ubuntu
<Skuller> Fujitsu: install what from repos?
<voltagex> err, where's this netboot disc? maybe I haven't been completely coherent
<Ayabara> Fujitsu: worked when I started testing kde, but when I wanted to go back it started misbehaving.
<Fujitsu> Skuller: sorry, wrong person.
<Fujitsu> Industrial: See what I directed to Skuller.
<eck> Skuller: because gnome is better :-)
<Industrial> Fujitsu: yes
<Industrial> Fujitsu: from synaptic
<Skuller> eck: wait till the KDE lovers hear that...
<eck> it's ok, they already know it
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, the link here is from google... the link seems kind of dead, but...http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=ja&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=I11&q=tightvpn&btnG=Google+%E6%A4%9C%E7%B4%A2&lr=
<Fujitsu> Industrial: that screenshot is a little small.
<Industrial> eck: well linus doesnt say so!
<gerro> Skuller: it is better, but choice of configs make it suck
<Industrial> eck: sorry i just had to say that :p
<SubMOA> opps, sorry, that was alot more text than I thought
<Industrial> Fujitsu: errr
<eck> haha, i know
<Industrial> oops i didnt look :x
<Fujitsu> Industrial: I can sort of read it, but not really.
<BackwardsDown> Industrial: Offtopic: can I get that background clean?  :-)
<voltagex> ok, got it
<voltagex> thanks for your help
<SubMOA> what is VCN vs VPN?
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: VNC, you mean?
<SubMOA> haha, yes, sorry
<Skuller> gerro: in terms of eye candy K has the upper hand isnt it?...which ways does the Gnome have the advantagE?
<Fujitsu> VNC just gives you access to a graphical session on one computer. VPN gives you access to a network.
<Industrial> BackwardsDown: it was shipped with ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Skuller: GNOME is a whole lot easier to use, it's cleaner...
<Industrial> Fujitsu: working on it, darn imagehosts
<Skuller> Fujitsu: hmm...i think that comes down slightly to personal preference
<gerro> Skuller: gnome has upper hand in eye candy not kde, most the beryl peeps DL ubuntu
<phant0m> hello, i get this error when i wanted to install fluxbox: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable. how can i disable it?
<eck> Skuller: to be honest, i think the gnome devs just 'get it' in a way that the kde devs don't. DBUS is a good example of that
<marshcast> anyone know the name for the user-switcher applet so I can install it?
<Marc> I think KDS is a little more like windows for linux
<Marc> *KDE
<Industrial> Fujitsu: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/959/screenshot1uo7.png
<HymnToLife> phant0m, install drivers for your graphics card
<voltagex> marshall: I thought there was a switcher in ubuntu by default
<Fujitsu> fast-user-switch-applet - Applet for the GNOME panel providing a menu to switch between users
<Skuller> eck: i dont understand anything you said...am still a newb in the linux world
<eck> gnome has just demonstrated a lot of good vision lately
<Fujitsu> marshcast: ^^
<Fujitsu> Industrial: Looking.
<Skuller> gerro: if we leave beryl out i meant...hehe
<chavo> lol
<marshcast> Fujitsu: thanks
<marshcast> ;)
<HymnToLife> I wish people would stop the "KDE is Windows" rubbish...
<Industrial> Fujitsu: I cant remember having done anything strange with fonts
<Marc> HymnToLife: Sorry :(
<Fujitsu> Industrial: A VImmer, I see. Very good.
<chavo> simple is as simple does
<gerro> Skuller: I dislike both, xfce is nice
<Fujitsu> Industrial: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<eck> Skuller: they are also developed a lot diffeently. gnome has a lot more unity and tight integration than kde generally has, kde has a _lot_ of different projects that step on each other's toes and are largely unified by the fact that they also use kdelibs and qt
<SubMOA> so, not to be annoying, butttt... anyway to change the direction of autohide on the task bar? :O)
<Industrial> Linux tom-laptop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Industrial> er
<Fujitsu> So, 6.10.
<chavo> eck you really ahve no clue what you're talking about do you?
<Industrial> ya
<gerro> chavo: course I don't! who here does?
<SubMOA> how's blackbox?
* mneptok does :P
<Skuller> eck: i have no clue what you are talking about....cmon i mean i just learnt how to install using command line...
<eck> chavo: i have just seen a lot more duplication in efforts in the kde camp, and a lot of better APIs to do things in a unified way coming out of gnome
<ubuntu> hi, can anybody help why my installer is so dumb
<Skuller> k lol never mind....the debate for KDE and GNOME comparision will always be on
<ubuntu> it keeps on on on on asking for swap and saying 'no root'
<Skuller> laterz all
<Fujitsu> Industrial: That's bug #67427
<chavo> lol
<ubuntu> am I really made to be that dumb?
<Fujitsu> http://launchpad.net/bugs/67427
<SubMOA> ok, well, I I'll ask my question later... :O)  Off to the grubbery grub up my grub-port
<Fujitsu> I'll give you a quick fix in a sec, Industrial.
<Industrial> Fujitsu: woot thanks :D
<gerro> Skuller: kde- error prone, gnome- remove configs from within stupid users reach = xfce pwnz both them
<Fujitsu> Industrial: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/pydance/+bug/67427/comments/5
* Industrial flexes his fingers in preparation for pwnerizing pydance
<Fujitsu> That gives instructions for fixing it.
<Industrial> (no really, I suck at these games but they are fun :D)
<Fujitsu> (I'll get a proper fix into Edgy in the next week or so, hopefully)
<Skuller> gerro: hehe..thats much more like it...
<Industrial> thanks man :D
* Fujitsu used to play StepMania a couple of years back.
<ubuntu> should I curse the Computing God who created me?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu: Which version of Ubuntu is it?
<ubuntu> all version is the same
<ubuntu> how to outsmart this dumb installer?
<Skuller> lol
<ubuntu> all ubuntu installer == shitty
<Skuller> ubuntu: become dumber than it
<gerro> Anyone know how to remove the lame restore session feature for when firefox crashes?
<Fujitsu> gerro: How is it lame?
<gerro> because if I don't click restore or not it lags the fuck out of my load google timer benchmarks
<gerro> =)
<ubuntu> this stupid installer so f*&*& up
<ubuntu> keep on asking for the stupid swap .... is it really made for those in Africa?
<Skuller> ubuntu: use command line...clean n slick
<ubuntu> those poor who run x86?
<juice`> is there any graphical tool to resize partition under linux? ext3
<Skuller> lol
<gesus> hey there how do you add links to applications in the //Applications//Internet dropdown thingo.  Cheers.
<ubuntu> my RAM is 4GB .. how much swap shall I give?
<Fujitsu> juice`: Try gparted.
<ubuntu> 6GB?
<gerro> juice`: mkfs command
<Skuller> lol...a separate hdd wud b nice
<eck> ubuntu: tbh, you probably don't really need any
<juice`> gerro: mkfs is graphical?
<eck> if you have the space though then go for it
<Fujitsu> gerro: Er, no.
<gdb> gerro: Applications -> Accessorits -> Alacarte Menu Editor and go from there.
<Fujitsu> juice`: mkfs is destructive. Use gparted.
<ubuntu> I know I have an african name, but I really do not expect that the installer is so dumb
<gerro> juice`: google graphical mkfs sure there are dozens
<Skuller> ubuntu: go get some lemonade....ur panicking....chillax and come after a while....enjoi :)
<gerro> gdb: go from there for what?
<eck> mkfs is not for resizing partitions, it is for creating filesystems
<ubuntu> keep on asking me for a swap is like asking me who has been sterilized to use condom
<frtmonster> is there a linux program to have video chats in the msn protocol
<juice`> thanks Fujitsi, trying gparted
<gdb> gerro: As it it's self-explanitory once you start the menu editor.
<ubuntu> I'm more pissed off than "panicking"
<juice`> Fujitsu i mean
<gdb> er as in it's
<eck> ubuntu: create the swap and resize another partition into that space afterwards
<Fujitsu> juice`: It's a really great piece of software.
<ubuntu> eck ... my partition is NOT a virgin
<Skuller> frtmonster: kopete....but without voice
<eck> haha
<gerro> Fujitsu: erm, yes definately yes. If you have infinite bandwidth the only thing slowing your firefox browser is that damned restore session option. And if you had infinite bandwidth the higher chance of crashing any browser are raised
<ubuntu> I'm not gonna move around or resize some stuffs simply because some African distro want me too
<Skuller> lol
<ubuntu> and I do NOT need too
<gesus> hey there how do you add links to applications in the //Applications//Internet dropdown thingo.  Cheers.
<Skuller> no offence...but you make it sound like 'screwing a virgin to test a condom'
<ubuntu> this stupid installer keeps on saying "No root file system"
<Fujitsu> Skuller: Please refrain from such language.
<ubuntu> what the heck is that!?
<Skuller> Fujitsu: sorry about that...will keep that in mind
<Fujitsu> Skuller: We need to keep this channel family-friendly.
<Skuller> Fujitsu: roger that
<mneptok> ubuntu: it means you have to create a partition and designate it as /
<ubuntu> I have the partition already
<juice`> Fujitsu: it doesnt support online resizing though, i guess i should run some Live-cd and try to resize it from there?
<mneptok> designate it as /
<sexcopter> gesus: system -> prefs -> menu layout
<juice`> i'm trying to resize /
<Fujitsu> juice`: There's a gparted Live CD that you can download.
<Fujitsu> And it's installed on Ubuntu Live CDs.
<gesus> sexcopter, nice one, thanks mate
<juice`> Fujitsu: it is? intresting. i will look for it, thanks
<sexcopter> gesus: no probs
<Fujitsu> juice`: The installer uses it, so it has to be there :)
* gdb watches Skuller get slapped for not being "family friendly" while sexcopter gets ignored.  How amusing.
<ubuntu> this is really so dumb
<kalle_> How do i get a sandisk 6-in-1 PC card to work in ubuntu?
<rem> Hey, a umask or fmask of 115 would give wrx to ug and r to o ... ? ... I need to mount a drive with write acces to the group ..
<ubuntu> is it because my name is African???
<Fujitsu> kalle_: Does it not work if you just plug it in?
<mneptok> ubuntu: stop that
<juice`> Fujitsu: and it even has liveUSB which i will use :) great. thanks
<kalle_> I can see it but it doesn't mount the drives
<ubuntu> <mneptok> ubuntu: stop that --> is Ubuntu not African?
<bimberi> ubuntu: it's a bug and here is the workaround - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1700787&postcount=29
<ubuntu> and doesnt Ubuntu have the worst installer?
<gerro> about:config then change browser.startup.page to 1 for no session restore in firefox 2!!!
<rem> another q, this is an external drive and vfat...why is it not possible to chmod ? ... cze of vfat ? or drive ?
<mneptok> ubuntu: if you insist on playing games, i'll happily join in. just understand, you'll lose. think it over.
<gdb> ubuntu: Because it's annoying.
<gerro> finally now I can rest in peace
<ubuntu> thanks bimberi .... let me try that penicilin
<StoneNote_> ubuntu, it's because you didn't pay attention to the minimal instructions during install. try installing again and actually read them.  it's only 6 pages.
<ubuntu> I'm trying ubiquity as root now
<StoneNote_> ubuntu, how's the weather in San Jose, California?
<ubuntu> not bad ... I'm in San Francisco anyway
<mneptok> rem: FAT32 has no concept of ownership or permissions
<Skuller> gdb: thanx for the concern...hehe:)
<ubuntu> your whois is not always right
<bimberi> ubuntu: take particular note of that last line
<drbabu2607> hey folks...houston TX here
<gdb> Skuller: No worries, I find hypersensitivity in conjuction with hypocracy, well, annoying.
<gdb> Skuller: ,-)
<gerro> omfg that doesn't work, how do I stop firefox restore malware function! it won't die, it keeps restoring
<murrayc> Is this channel always this unpleasant?
<gdb> Oopsie, gerro said a naughty.
<mneptok> murrayc: it's usually worse.
<TheQuartex> hi
<murrayc> mneptok: That doesn't sound like any fun.
<ubuntu> even with ubiquity as root ... still the same damned sh!t
<Jassossovinik> I was going to say that usually it's nowhere near as bad...
<gdb> murrayc: Actually, no, it's when the trolls come out.
<TheQuartex> oi
<ubuntu> and what is "gksudo gedit /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/validation.py"
<murrayc> It's best to be nice to trolls too. Don't make them make you nasty.
<Skuller> gdb: :D
<Fujitsu> mneptok: I remember the good old days when it was vaguely pleasant... Back pre-Dapper.
<ubuntu> why dont just "vi /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/validation.py"
<ubuntu> phew!
<rem> mneptok ... yea..just thought about that thx .. the only way to give permission to write under vfat to the user is to uid=user in fstab ...
<Jassossovinik> Ubugtu, well, for one thing, your command won't edit as root.
<mneptok> rem: that changes ownership of the mount point, which then cascades to the underlying filesystem
<rem> yep ... thats the only way I found to give write access to the user under vfat on that drive ..
<bimberi> ubuntu: because it doesn't have sudo ;p
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can reset my window manager to default settings?
<gdb> Ayabara: $ rm ~/.metacity (for the window manager).  If you're looking to reset the entire UI, then remove things like .gnome, .gnome2, .gtk*, .gconf, .gconfd, and so on.  Anything that stores GNOME or Metacity settings.
<gdb> er rm -rf ~/.metacity that is
<monsoon_king> hi
<gdb> Ayabara: You can see these in a terminal with the command ls -a or la -la
<Fujitsu> Ayabara: Note that what gdb said may remove some stuff you may want to keep.
<gdb> ls -la
<Fujitsu> Ayabara: You might want to move them out of the way instead.
<monsoon_king> in a dual boot with XP where should i be installing the grub to?
<Fujitsu> monsoon_king: The default location, most probably.
<gdb> Yes, that's true, but if you're looking for a default setup, then you're looking to remove customizations.  Anyway, it's good practice to move things into a temp folder and see what happens, then move them back as you need, yes.
<monsoon_king> is it MBR or the ubuntu partition
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help me disable the motherboard VGA so that ubuntu can't see it?
<Jassossovinik> monsoon_king, you can install to the MBR (master boot record) which is default I think easily enough, if you want reo revert to a single boot XP install you will need an XP CD to re-write the MBR though :-
<gdb> monsoon_king: The MBR or the boot sector of Ubuntu.  If you put it in the boot sector of Ubuntu, mark that partition as "active" using fdisk.
<Ayabara> gdb, Fujitsu, ok. I tried moving all .gnome-stuff and restart x, but that did not do the trick
<pax> where to install grub depend on what you want to accomplish and use. mbr to have it handle both, partition to be used as secondary loader.
<monsoon_king> Jassossovinik: but will i be able to use both xp and ubuntu
<gdb> Ayabara: Then you'll need to provide a bit more context.  You are wanting to reset the GNOME UI to a default state, yes?  For the currently logged in user?
<Jassossovinik> monsoon_king, yes you will :-)
<StoneNote_> [Tuxedo] , usually boards with onboard graphic adapters have an option in the bios to disable them. I'd check there
<monsoon_king> last time i did it xp din boot
<monsoon_king> so i just formatted the disk and starting from begining
<[Tuxedo] > StoneNote_ I already checked there, I can only turn off dual screen suppourt and turn it down.
<Ayabara> gdb: I'm trying to move away the rest of the stuff now. I'll ask back if that doesn't do the trick either. :-)
<Jassossovinik> Hmm, well, if that happens you may need to edit the grub entry - which isn't too difficult.
<monsoon_king> how?
<[Tuxedo] > I can't get fglrx to see my ATi past the onboard :/
<Jassossovinik> monsoon_king, you can just google for dualboot linux xp and get many guides.
<gdb> Ayabara: You'll need to do this moving of files while the user you are trying to "fix" isn't logged in.
<StoneNote_> [Tuxedo] , you need a fglrx exerpt, which isn't me. sorry
<Jassossovinik> Basically you need to edit a file that's located at /boot/grub/menu.conf
<gdb> Ayabara: Otherwise, the UI will dump current configuration when you log out (at least this has been my experience).
<gdb> (ie; nothing will change)
<ubuntu> StoneNote_ ... you ROCK! now mijn Affrikaaneer ubuntu installs
<Ayabara> gdb, I'm in kde now, since gnome doesn't work anymore..
<gdb> ah
<[Tuxedo] > Weee, XGL bouncing me :p
<Joost> test
<Ayabara> gdb, yep. the problem is that in gnome my top panel restarts 4-5 times before it disappears for good.
<PecisDarbs> helllo, is there VNC client aviable on Ubuntu which would support scaling of remote desktop?
<Ayabara> gdb, Fujitsu , moving away all those folders did the trick. thanks :-)
<ubuntu> the best thing from Africa since the exodus of homo-sapinus ... Ubuntu!!
<genii> PecisDarbs: Are you currently using some vnc client?
<thedonut> Mornind ladies, gents,
<thedonut> *g
<PecisDarbs> genii: yes, of course, xvnc4viewer
<rpc> is there a way to force umounting a partition when it says its busy? or check what process is using it? imho there is none and i still can't umount
<PecisDarbs> genii: I just investigated and found strange that for RealVNC even in Enterprise version of Linux it doesn't scaling, altough Mac/Windows clients does. Is it some kind of Linux limitation?
<[Tuxedo] > Anyone know how to disable a motherboard display (Not in the bios)?
<ubuntu> what is a "motherboard display"?
<ubuntu> like a mother suckling the baby?
<gdb> [Tuxedo] : You can't.
<ubuntu> 'exposed'?
<genii> PecisDarbs: There is usually a command;ine switch . In this case I think you need to remove the switch  -FullScreen from where vncviewer command is run
<thedonut> I have a question, i'm relatively new to Linux - wanting to learn and such. I got Ubuntu installed and setup for the most part, however with my XGL login i'm getting white screened :(
<ubuntu> what do you login to thedonut? icewm?
<Plutonium> can anyone help
<Marsmensch> help
<ubuntu> spit it out
<mneptok> ubuntu: you are testing my patience
<thedonut> I followed the wiki guide on Beryl Project on setting up an XGL session and I login to that?
<[Tuxedo] > gdb: In that case, can I manipulate xorg.conf in some way that it recognizes my video card instead of the motherboards?
<IdleOne> Plutonium, help with what?
<ubuntu> Kurt von Finck --> hmmm ... did you come from Germany to Canada via Argentina actually?
<Ashi> hi
<Plutonium> IdleOne: i can t open pages like yahoo on the firefox
<ubuntu> sometimes in the late 40?
* mneptok invokes Godwin's Law
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Ashi> am bloody new here
<gdb> [Tuxedo] : No, you can't.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@69.111.131.*]  by mneptok
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (bye now!)
<zumbi77> sound juicer problem: when I try to rip cd's I occasionally get an error message stating that cd cannot be extracted due, cause: invalid parameters. Any advice?
<gdb> mneptok: Thank you.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<IdleOne> mneptok, ty
* mneptok bows
<Ashi> Welcome me
<Ashi> Please
<mneptok> @lart 37 Ashi
* Ubugtu shows Ashi a photo of mneptok
<mneptok> now take a chair.
<Ashi> hehe
<Ashi> thanku
<mneptok> yes, dear.
* mneptok pats Ashi onna head
<Ashi> i have done this thing before
<Ashi> never*
<mneptok> "this thing" being IRC?
<Ashi> ofcourse
<mneptok> Ashi: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ashi> whats tht?
<IdleOne> it's the idle chat channel
<mneptok> Ashi: this is a support channel. -offtopic is for general chatter.
<Ashi> whtchu talkin about?
<thedonut> Anyone that helps me (the noob) would be rewarded! lol :(
<IdleOne> Ashi, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ashi> ok
<Ashi> Basically u want me to leave this room
<Ashi> ?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> you can stay here also
<Ashi> ooooooooooooo
<Ashi> thanku
<IdleOne> but if you just want to chat about general stuff like the weather or something -offtopic is where you do it
<YtKTT> My eth1 (wireless) is said to be active, but, it just doesn't give me any access to the internet... can someone help me?
<Ashi> oh
<Ashi> thanku
<genii> PecisDarbs: If you do:  vncviewer -h It will list all possible switches. Research shows me some versions have a switch like: -scale #1/#2        where #1 is incoming size and #2 is size to rescale it to. If -h reports this switch available you could use it
<YOUNGER> HELLO ROOM
<mneptok> YOUNGER: please lose the <capslock>
<YOUNGER> 0k
<YOUNGER> how r u
<YOUNGER> mnepotk
<mneptok> yes?
<YOUNGER> how r u
* mneptok gestures at #ubuntu-offtopic
<simpla> Hi!
<simpla> Has anyone had any sound problems after the last apt update?
<YtKTT> can someone help here to make ubuntu get into the web throug wireless?
<YOUNGER> hi simpla
<YOUNGER> how r u
<simpla> hi, good
<simpla> and u?
<YOUNGER> fine
<YOUNGER> where from u
<simpla> Australia
<Fujitsu> YOUNGER, simpla: That's not really on-topic, you should head over to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rowland> # ubuntu+1
<stix> hi - I am a complete beginner to Ubuntu (and linux), and in trying to boot the live version 6.10, I get either a corrupted desktop (looks like sync issue) or either an error message on LCD monitor (unable to display video mode) --> can someone please point me in the right direction for some troubleshooting guides, or perhaps suggest what to do?
<Fujitsu> stix: What kind of video card is it?
<simpla> yep sorry
<stix> 6600
<YtKTT> 
<YOUNGER> simpla
<simpla> anyone have their sound go softer after the last apt update?
<YOUNGER> no
<YtKTT> err
<HymnToLife> !fixres | stix
<ubotu> stix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> PecisDarbs: You may want to check out freenx
<genii> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sikor_sxe> i have a strange problem with ubuntu edgy. i started my machine without a monitor plugged in, and somehow the resolution was set to 640x480. however the gdm resolution is correct at 1280x1024! i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but no effekt. "change resolution" in the system->settings menu only gives me very strange modes, of whiche none works
<stix> thanks ubotu
<HymnToLife> !thanks | stix
<ubotu> stix: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<YOUNGER> hi stix
<stix> hi
<stix> sorry im a complete beginner here
<xushi> i got a few ubuntu machines in the house. Whenever i update the packages, it downloads them all everyt ime from every machine. Is there a way to make one of the machines act like a package cache for the rest ?
<simpla> !fixsound simpla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixsound simpla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<HymnToLife> !apt-proxy | xushi
<ubotu> xushi: please see above
<xushi> thanks
<HymnToLife> ow, pwn3d :(
<genii> PecisDarbs: The freenx client can be set to handle vnc btw
<bullgard1> Was kann man bitte mit einem 'USB-DVB-T-Stick' anfangen?
<PecisDarbs> does it support scaling? :)
<PecisDarbs> ok, I will take a look at it
<PecisDarbs> genii, thanks for tips and help
<PecisDarbs> :)
<YtKTT> By the last try, could someone help me and my friend to setup a god damn wireless?
<genii> PecisDarbs: np
<HymnToLife> !de | bullgard1
<ubotu> bullgard1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<aethreyes> hey guys, i need some help getting the more advanced gd functions working in PHP.  i'm running a 6.06 LAMP server, so i guess i'm wondering how i configure PHP5 with --with-gd
<Fujitsu> aethreyes: Try installing php5-gd
<HymnToLife> bullgard1, hier bitte sprechen Sie nur Englisch :)
<HymnToLife> heh, my German is not that bad :p
<YOUNGER> plz helf for chat
<YtKTT>  I really preffer freeBSD
<bullgard1> HymnToLife: Slow down.
<YOUNGER> hello all
<TeChAnOiA> hello
<Ashi> back
<IdleOne> YOUNGER, do you need any help with Ubuntu?
<YOUNGER> keya hoo raha hay
<YOUNGER> yes
<TeChAnOiA> whats up???
<IdleOne> what help do you need?
<YOUNGER> for opera chat
<TeChAnOiA> whats opera chat?
<YOUNGER> i mean chating
<TeChAnOiA> what client
<TeChAnOiA> ??
<YOUNGER> same to yahoo
<stix> Q. How to i get a console display if my graphical display is corrupted?
<HymnToLife> I guess thats some IRC function builtin Operan
<Bole> Hay
<Ashi> i love Opera
<aethreyes> Is there any way to configure PHP5 without re-compiling it?  Everything on my box has been installed with apt-get.
<HymnToLife> stix, Ctrl+Alt+F2
<IdleOne> stix, ctrl+alt+f1
<stix> ta
<HymnToLife> F2 ftw
<Pici> F3 is more fun
<IdleOne> ok F2
<TeChAnOiA> What is opera
<Pici> TeChAnOiA: Its a web browser
<PedroS> techanoia: opera is a webbrowser
<HymnToLife> a Web browser - supposedly :p
<TeChAnOiA> better than firefox?
<Pici> TeChAnOiA:
<IdleOne> YOUNGER, you want to use Opera for yahoo chat? just go to yahoo.com and sign in
<HymnToLife> some would say yes
<HymnToLife> some would say no
<HymnToLife> I say no :p
<N3WB> Help, Ubuntu wont boot, Error 21 :|
<PedroS> I prefer firefox... :)
<Ashi> hmmm
<Ashi> yeah
* IdleOne prefers Mozilla
<IdleOne> no firefox
<oohboontoo> hi there!
<Pici> IdleOne just wants to be different.
<IdleOne> Pici, I am different :P
<Ashi> i prefer Opera
* cbx33 is having truble with openoffice and the mysql odbc
<Fujitsu> cbx33: I believe JDBC is more likely to work.
<IdleOne> Pici, Firefox seems to use alot of resources on my machine and mozilla doesnt so i use mozilla... worksforme(tm) 
<cbx33> Fujitsu: can that open mysql?
<oohboontoo> i wanna try something. well, i like ubuntu very much, but would like it to install a bare minimum like debian does. so, only the basic tools and console, and after that i'd like to apt-get fluxbox and lightweight aps myself. any idea how to do that?
<HymnToLife> I have 2 GiB of RAM so I couldn't care less about how much resources FF takes
<HymnToLife> on lower end machines, I usually run Epiphan
<IdleOne> !alternate | oohboontoo
<ubotu> oohboontoo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<HymnToLife> y*
<Pici> !minimal | oohboontoo
<ubotu> oohboontoo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aethreyes> Does anyone know anything about configuring PHP?
<oohboontoo> great! tnx... didn't know that
<Fujitsu> cbx33: Indeed it can.
<aethreyes> Well, thx anyway.  Good luck to all in fixing their problems.
<HymnToLife> aethreyes, what to do you want to reconfigute php for ?
<aethreyes> theres a library called gd that allows PHP to create / manipulate images
<HymnToLife> no need to reconfigure php for that
<aethreyes> there are two versions of gd tho
<Fujitsu> aethreyes: As I said earlier, install php5-gd
<HymnToLife> apt-get install pxpX-gd
<PedroS> aethreyes: all the main configurations are in php.ini...
<aethreyes> one that comes built in to php
<aethreyes> and one thats independant of php
<HymnToLife> they're the same
<aethreyes> to access the advanced functions, you need to compile php --with-gd or something
<aethreyes> no, they're not.
<HymnToLife> you can either build it into php or have it apart
<aethreyes> the one thats bundled with php has been developed independantly of the original
<Fujitsu> Installing phpX-gd will yield the same effect as compiling with --with-gd.
<aethreyes> and has more functions
<aethreyes> ok, because i used apt-get install php5-gd
<aethreyes> and it still says "Fatal error: Call to undefined function imageconvolution()"
<[Tuxedo] > Anyone good with getting an ATi card to recognize?
<aethreyes> i've restarted apache a few times, i've un-commented the gd.so line in php.ini
<Fujitsu> You may need to enable it in the PHP config file, aethreyes.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<aethreyes> still no lucl
<aethreyes> luck even
<Fujitsu> php5-gd is what you want, however.
<aethreyes> hmm
<aethreyes> interesting
<Fujitsu> If you put `<? phpinfo(); ?> in a script, does it show anything about GD?
<aethreyes> i've just done "apt-get install php5-gd" and gotten "php5-gd is already the newest version."
<aethreyes> yeah, phpInfo says gd version is 2.0 or greater
<aethreyes> and php is 5.12
<HymnToLife> aethreyes, if you're sure you want to build PHP from source : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PHP5FromSource
<aethreyes> well, i was trying to avoid that, which is why i came here.  wondering if there was another way.  :)  thx for your help, pplz.
<HymnToLife> aethreyes, there is none, such otpitions are set at compilation, so obviously you can't alter them when the build is done
<AntiLaVista> Hi guy's. I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux. I've got it running on my desktop fine and I'm now installing it on my laptop. Most things work well except the wireless card. Broadcom BCM4306. Anyone know of a good guide for this card ?
<bezibaerchen> how does one change the orientation of http://selar.scimita.de/~bez/kram/desktop-bar.png back to horizontal?
<YOUNGER>  Ubuntu and Linux. I've got it running on my desktop fine and I'm now installing it on my laptop. Most things work well except the wireless card. Broadcom BCM4306. Anyone know of a good guide for this card ?	
<YOUNGER> 04:43	bezibaerchen	how does one change the orientation of http://selar.scimita.de/~bez/kram/desktop-bar.png back to horizontal?
<IdleOne> !wifi | AntiLaVista
<ubotu> AntiLaVista: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<YOUNGER> hello
<YOUNGER> can i see u plz
<YOUNGER> hallo
<YOUNGER>  hallo
<AntiLaVista> Thanks I'll look there now.
<YOUNGER> y
<YOUNGER> pls
<YOUNGER> lk
<YOUNGER> lk
<IdleOne> YOUNGER, please stop that. if you want help ask a question
<YOUNGER> lk
<YOUNGER> jh
<YOUNGER> jh
<IdleOne> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso or PriceChild
<Fujitsu> mneptok!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.5.154.105]  by Hobbsee
* YOUNGER was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Fujitsu> Or Hobbsee.
<IdleOne> ty
<Fujitsu> Thanks Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> got him.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<AntiLaVista> Befor I go off and sort this out. A quick thanks to
<hendaus> hi
<hendaus> can anyone help me
<Fujitsu> Hi hendaus.
<Fujitsu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AntiLaVista> all for help here
<IdleOne> AntiLaVista, no problem anytime
<hendaus> Fujitsu,  thanx, i have upgrade to edgy and i want to  install the devede
<hendaus> Fujitsu,  how can i setup this program
<Toma-> any idea about converting realmedia video to vorbis or something free?
<Fujitsu> hendaus: You will need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories, then use Synaptic to install it.
<Fujitsu> !repositories | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hendaus> Fujitsu,  i am newbie on kubuntu,can u please help me with enabling those things
<IdleOne> Toma-, soundconverter should do that
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> nm
<Toma-> video... :P
<IdleOne> :P
<gays> How can i check webserver status? =P
<Fujitsu> hendaus: See the first link ubotu gave.
<Fujitsu> gays: What do you mean?
<hermit_> hello does anyone know where the gyach clinet is located? Is it in the dapper or edgy repos?
<Toma-> i really dont want to recompile ffmpeg... again :/
<gays> Fujitsu: I have a feeling it has stopped working =\ Can you load this site? www.lasseleeten.com
<Fujitsu> gays: It seems to be inoperable.
<Fujitsu> hermit_: What is it?
<F00BaR> hey
<F00BaR> how do io install mysql
<Thiesen> I wonder if a ATI Radeon X1600XT will work with the fglrx driver in the soon to be Ubuntu 7.04?
<IdleOne> !lamp | F00BaR
<ubotu> F00BaR: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gays> Fujitsu: It was working perfectly till today, its on a server on my lan. lan works perfectly. but not internet =\
<Fujitsu> F00BaR: Find mysql in Synaptic and install it.
<gays> Fujitsu: ah nevermind. Seems to be something with the dns since www.lasseleeten.no-ip.org works
<F00BaR> Fujitsu, what do i type
<F00BaR> i dont know what Synaptic is
<Fujitsu> F00BaR: Have you got a normal desktop installation, or a server one?
<F00BaR> i can use both
<F00BaR> but i prefer desktop
<flake> what would be a good web-based front-end for ftp?  xhtml, javascript, .. ?
<hendaus> Fujitsu,  i read it, and i have the adept,but i dont know where to type multiverse
<F00BaR> Fujitsu, can you help?
<barata> ubuntu is really not bad!
<Fujitsu> hendaus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Fujitsu> barata: You don't say :)
<F00BaR> barata, its great
<bahr> Hi I'm looking for a IM app that supports msn and icq, and runs in a terminal. I can't remember the name of it. I think it starts with M, someone who knows this application?
<Fujitsu> F00BaR: In System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Fujitsu> bahr: there's centericq, for one.
<CheshireViking> bahr, how about Gaim or aMSN both available from the repo's
<hendaus> Fujitsu,  yes i am there,i open adept then manager
<flake> front-end webbased client-side for ftp?
<erstazi> flake: client-side? unobtrusive javascript
<Fujitsu> hendaus: Follow those instructions.
<flake> javascript from what I've learned doesn't handle the file system
<bahr> CheshireViking: I'm more for the terminal :)
<Thiesen> I wonder if a ATI Radeon X1600XT will work with the fglrx driver in the soon to be Ubuntu 7.04?
<F00BaR> Fujitsu, whats the  best mysql controller
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone point me to ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version 8.24.8?
<Fujitsu> F00BaR: `controller'?
<bahr> Fujitsu: thank you, I think that was, what I searched for
<Fujitsu> Thiesen: You may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<erstazi> flake: join #ubuntu-offtopic and we can discuss this futher
<F00BaR> Fujitsu, well, program
<gays> Anyone familiar with zoneedit.com? I got this in Webforward: lasseleeten.com redirects to http://lasseleeten.no-ip.org. But it doesnt work. However, it worked perfectly yesterday =\
<F00BaR> whatever its called
<CheshireViking> bahr, rite, ok, i've not used any terminal IM clients
<Fujitsu> F00BaR: Still very ambiguous...
<Fujitsu> gays: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Thiesen> Fujitsu: Thank you... I'll check it...
<zaft> where can i download more ubunto themes?
<F00BaR> Fujitsu, best mysql server ?
<F00BaR> easiest to install
<Fujitsu> F00BaR: There's only one available...
<F00BaR> well
<F00BaR> io searched for mysql aND got loads :/
<Fujitsu> mysql-server-5.0
<PedroS> zaft: http://www.gnome-look.org/   or   http://art.ubuntu.com/
<hendaus> Fujitsu,  they are on enable both
<romeomajk> howto restart X server in ubuntu
<grout> ctrl alt backspace
<Toma-> romeomajk: Clt-Alt-Backspace
<romeomajk> thanks
<PedroS> zaft: not art.ubuntu.com but art.gnome.org  :)
<Fujitsu> hendaus: Good... Then find the `devede' package in the package list, and install it.
<hendaus> ok
<NET||abuse> hmm, my login to my sshd is wellll slow
<NET||abuse> is there a settings somewhere that might be doing something superfluous? dns checks and things?
<Fujitsu> NET||abuse: Which versions/distros are the client and server?
<zaft> PedroS : thank you <3 ;)
<NET||abuse> umm, default with ubuntu on my laptop
<zaft> btw, i want a widget thing to show cpy/mem load and so on on desktop, any suggestions?
<Fujitsu> zaft: If you add the `System Monitor' applet to your panel, that'll likely do it.
<NET||abuse> Fujitsu, both ubuntu, openssh-server and just your normal openssh-client
<Fujitsu> NET||abuse: which version, though?
<NET||abuse> ohh, sorry, 4.3
<HymnToLife> zaft, gnome = gdesklets, KDE = superkaramba
<PedroS> use gdesklets applets
<Fujitsu> NET||abuse: Of Ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> Not OpenSSH.
<NET||abuse> Fujitsu, hah, ok, 6.10 Edgy
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> You might want to check if GSSAPIsomethingorother is enabled in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server. Turning it off may speed things up.
<mojo> i have a couple unrelated questions... 1) when selecting an iso in nautilus and choosing write to disc, how come i can't edit the name??  It is a DVD image but the "title" is set to "CDROM".  ?!?
<Fujitsu> mojo: The name is set in the ISO, and cannot be easily changed.
<NET||abuse> Fujitsu, nah,, GSSAPI optoins are all commented out
<mojo> Fujitsu: so i should look into mkisofs options then... right?  (that is how i made the image)
<Fujitsu> mojo: Correct.
<mojo> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> mojo: Probably -V, but I couldn't be sure.
<mojo> Fujitsu: thank you.  I will wade thru the manpage for it.
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<JuJuBee> I just put together a core 2 duo computer with 2GB Ram and a160GB SATA HD.  When I boot the 6.10 cd I select INSTALL and then get a prompt that says something about buzybox and (initramfs) prompt.  What does this mean?
<Fujitsu> JuJuBee: It means it has some nasty issues with booting. Did it say anything else, and does the Live CD boot?
<NET||abuse> Fujitsu, yeh, just dns for slow ssh logins, added UseDNS no to the sshd_config and it's all quick now
<JuJuBee> I am trying to boot the live cd.
<Fujitsu> Oh, OK.
<Fujitsu> Does it give any errors?
<NET||abuse> me or JuJuBee
<Fujitsu> And does a CD check run from the menu work?
<Fujitsu> NET||abuse: JuJuBee.
<NET||abuse> JuJuBee, ok ;)
<SubMOA> does anybody know how to change the direction of the autohide function on the task bar?
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: What do you mean? Where else would it go but down?
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, left or right
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, do you know how you can set it so you can click on the left-most side or the right-most side and it will slide across the screen... can you make that automated?
<JuJuBee> Fujitsu: BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2Ubuntu3) Build in shell (ash)
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: I don't believe so.
<JuJuBee> Enter 'help' for a list of commands
<Fujitsu> JuJuBee: No other errors before that?
<Ash-Fox> Something bad happened.
<Fujitsu> JuJuBee: Can you run a CD check from the boot menu>?
<JuJuBee> Let me go re-boot and check
<SubMOA> well, do you know where I can find the down and dirty code that does the left to right thing, so maybe I can automate it myself?
<JuJuBee> I will try the cd check as well
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: No idea. `apt-get source gnome-panel' would be a start.
<SubMOA> hmm... ok, thanks!
<Fujitsu> Good luck!
<Fujitsu> (you'll need it!)
<JuJuBee> Fujitsu : When I try to run the Check CD for errors, I get the same thing.
<Fujitsu> JuJuBee: Sorry, I have no idea.
<effie_jayx> does anyone here know how to get kiba-dock to work.. I'm currently getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10009/
<JuJuBee> I tried a 6.06 CD and got an error about "Failed to load mem resource..."
<Slart> effie_jayx: have you asked in #ubuntu-effects , they are usually better in the "eye candy" department =)
<lanfeust21> hi i have a loopback problem with a fresh install of unbuntu 6.06 , interface seems correctly defined but the localhost is not asociated to 127.0.0.1
<effie_jayx> Slart,  will try
<effie_jayx> D
<VgY> hello
<lanfeust21> ifup lo 127.0.0.1 seems to work  any idea ?
<VgY> nobody's ???
<DaSaint> Hello
<Slike> hello, db2 is certified on ubuntu server, but which version? 9.1? 8.2?
* mojo is having cable interet on/off woes this morning :(
<mojo> 2nd question, scenario... I have a project device i need to net-boot, so i want to set up a tftp server on my box and connet the device to my 2nd ether port.  I would just think to bridge eth1 to eth0 as the most natrual way to extend the lan, but the d-link router won't let me tell it's dhcpserver to point to my tftp server.  SO:  should i set up a 10.something subnet off eth1 and route with my box using iptables and masquerading (nat), a
<mojo> nd use my own dhcp3 server off eth1???  Or is there a way i can just simply bridge and yet server up the pointer to my tftp?  i am not familiar with bootpd vs dhcp3
<Crazytom> my edgy install takes like 10 minutes to startup and i can't figure out how to see what it's hanging on.  it just says starting up.  can someone give me a hand?
<[Tuxedo] > Okay, I need some seriously noob help.
<Fujitsu> [Tuxedo] : Go ahead.
<[Tuxedo] > I need to run a file sitting on the desktop called ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86.run
<[Tuxedo] > :P
<Fujitsu> [Tuxedo] : Right-click->Properties->Permissions, and make sure that the checkbox mentioning `execute this as a program' is checked.
<Fujitsu> But why, may I ask, are you installing that?
<Fujitsu> There are easier ways
<[Tuxedo] > Well, I have a Radeon 9000, and this is the latest driver I've found that suppourts it.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<bullgard1> One can configure Midnight commander so that it displays in the right-hand half detailed information about a highlighted file in the left-hand half. This includes 3 date & times (below 'size'). What are the names/identifiers of these 3 dates & times in English?
<[Tuxedo] > So I'm hoping that this will solve my issues of it not being able to manage my screen. :)
<EkToBoT> can anyone help me on an installation problem???
<Fujitsu> !ask | EkToBoT
<ubotu> EkToBoT: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[Tuxedo] > Fujitsu: After it is done, would the terminal just close?
<Crazytom> my edgy install takes like 10 minutes to startup and i can't figure out how to see what it's hanging on.  it just says starting up.  can someone give me a hand?
<Fujitsu> [Tuxedo] : It might...
<[Tuxedo] > Hmm, I still get the mesa error. :/
<Fujitsu> [Tuxedo] : Ah, you'll need to run it as root. Open up a terminal.
<Fujitsu> cd Desktop
<Fujitsu> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86.run
<EkToBoT> ubotu: ok thanks, when i install ubuntu from the live cd it crashes halfway through formating the drive so i have to reboot and start again then it flies through the installation and gets passed the bit it got stuck on...but it creates 2 versions on boot up???
<EkToBoT> ubotu: have you heard of this problem b4
<Fujitsu> EkToBoT: Does one say `(recovery mode)' ?
<Fujitsu> !ubotu | EkToBoT
<ubotu> EkToBoT: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mofomikes> wow fc6 blows
<Fujitsu> EkToBoT: ubotu isn't a human.
<mofomikes> cant even get a decent update
<EkToBoT> ubotu: there are 2 normal ubuntu otions and 2 recorvery options and my options for xp
<EkToBoT> Fujitsu: who's bot is it?
<Fujitsu> EkToBoT: Does it matter?
<EkToBoT> no can anyone help me?
<Fujitsu> EkToBoT: Do any of the options work?
<Crazytom> my edgy install takes like 10 minutes to startup and i can't figure out how to see what it's hanging on.  it just says starting up.  can someone give me a hand?
<SubMOA> how do you make something start up on start up
<Crazytom> please?
<EkToBoT> well the first ubuntu option works havent tried the recovery and windows options work
<EkToBoT> ubuntu is intalled on a seperate smaller drive
<Fujitsu> Crazytom: When you see the booting menu, select the Ubuntu option and press e. Find the line that has `splash', press e, and remove the splash bit.
<Fujitsu> Crazytom: Then boot, and it'll tell you what it's doing.
<Crazytom> thank you
<Fujitsu> EkToBoT: So the only issue is that there are two entries?
<EkToBoT> yeah
<Fujitsu> EkToBoT: If you run `gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and remove the second Ubuntu and Ubuntu recovery mode entries, they should vanish. Make sure you delete the right ones, though.
<EkToBoT> hmm sopunds hard
<ardchoille> Fujitsu: They should, yes.. I removed memtest and recovery modes from mine.
<EkToBoT> how will i diffrenciate between the 2
<cbx33> thanks Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> EkToBoT: They appear in the file in the order they appear on the menu. Don't delete the one which works :)
<ardchoille> EkToBoT: The line at the top that says "default  0" tells you which kernel boots by default, numbering starts at 0, not 1. So if default says 0 then the first kernel will boot default.
<EkToBoT> can i navigate to that directory by just copying the cmd you sent across?
<Fujitsu> cbx33: I really can't remember what I helped you with, but no problem.
<Fujitsu> EkToBoT: That command will open up a text editor with the right file.
<EkToBoT> thanks for your helpp brb
<nelly> EkToBoT: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<nelly> just in case....
<ardchoille> nelly: Good idea
<CheshireViking> EkToBoT, just a suggestion, rather than deleting the entries you don't need, just put a "#" sign in front of the sections, at least then if you do find you need them, you can just edit the file & take them out
<CheshireViking> too late, gone
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> Fujitsu....JDBC :p
<Fujitsu> cbx33: Oh yes, of course.
<Fujitsu> It worked?
<cbx33> it worked a treat
<idefix> Before beginning the driver installation, you should exit the X server... what is the X server exactly?
<Rooy> idefix: X server and client are the stuffs that controls your video card, mouse, keyboard
<Rooy> idefix: to restart X, press ctrl-alt-backspace
<Fujitsu> Rooy: You probably could have explained that a little better... Such that it would kill his session off.
<Rooy> Fujitsu: just realized that...
<cbx33> heh
<idefix> but I need to install the drivers
<Fujitsu> Rooy: Good to see another Aussie here.
<cbx33> idefix, what are you trying to do?
<Fujitsu> idefix: Which drivers?
<idefix> for my geforce 6600
<cbx33> ahh ok
<Fujitsu> !nvidia | idefix
<ubotu> idefix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rooy> idefix: there's the package nvidia-glx in synaptic
<idefix> firefox whines about PSM
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> short question: if one has unpartitioned disk space and runs the ubuntu live installer, does the installer propose to use the unpartitioned space?
<idefix> Prerequisites
<idefix>     *
<idefix>       The command lspci | grep -i nvidia prints out a line of text
<idefix> , it doesn't but my graphic card isn't inserted because I get no video when inserting it
<zaft> i got a gdesklet application that is kinda offscreen and i see half of it, but i cant close it, is there a shortcut or a command to close it? ;(
<mojo> nobody feels up to my tftpd/pxe boot/bridge vs route question?
<Crazytom> ok I turned off the splash screen and it hung at "pci ignoring b ret 3
<idefix> Rooy? cbx33? Fujitsu?
<EkToBoT> me thanks you for all your help, i tried the method you suggested and everything is sorted now
<Fujitsu> idefix: Well, that's OK... Just follow it, and insert the card and reboot when it's done.
<EkToBoT> thanks again
<nelly> zaft: Can you not right click on it and select 'remove desklet'?
<zaft> i cannot
<zaft> the part where i can select it and go remove desklet is about 10cm offscreen:S
<Fujitsu> zaft: Can you hold down Alt and drag it back on?
<idefix> Fujitsu, is it better to use the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pjg1.run script or to use the synaptic packet manager?
<Fujitsu> idefix: The latter.
<zaft> no
<nelly> zaft: Try dragging it with the middle mouse button?
<zaft> its a laptop :S
<nelly> :[
<Fujitsu> idefix: The BinaryDriverHowto page should tell you everything.
<zaft> and what do you mean? scroll?
<Fujitsu> zaft: Use both mouse buttons at once.
<zaft> ah, that worked
<zaft> i have tried for like 14 min :P
<DaSaint> A little poll: What IRC client does everybody use? I use Gaim
<idefix> Fujitsu, how do you know if you're going to compile 3D applications?
<Pici> DaSaint: irssi
<predaeus> DaSaint: xchat
<ardchoille> DaSaint: irssi here
<zaft> and this computer, mirc with alot of custom scripts, on ubuntu : xchat
<idefix> why isn't nvidia-xconfig in the synaptic packet manager list?
<ardchoille> idefix: You mean nvidia-settings?
<Rooy> idefix: nvidia-xconfig goes in the nvidia-glx packgae
<HymnToLife> ifind nvidia-settings
<HymnToLife> !find nvidia-settings
<ubotu> Found: nvidia-settings
<ardchoille> nvidia-settings is part of the nvidia-glx package
<idefix> ok, thx
<HymnToLife> and so is nvidia-xconfig
<HymnToLife> In Edgy+ at least
<idefix> Rooy, it goes in the nvidia-glx package do you mean it is in the package or that you need to install it after the package?
<ardchoille> HymnToLife: Seems to hold true for Dapper too
<nelly> idefix: Envy (a script to automate nvidia driver installation) can be found here ' http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html '. Dunno if it helps....
<idefix> I can't find it in the synaptic list, so I hope and think the first
<ph8> hey all - is there a way to make sun-java-6 the default java install on my system? atm 1.4.2 is in /usr/bin
<Rooy> idefix: i mean you install nvidia-glx and you have nvidia-xconfig
<HymnToLife> !info nvidia-xconfig dapper
<Rooy> right away
<ubotu> nvidia-xconfig: The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20051122-2 (dapper), package size 54 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<idefix> good
<ardchoille> idefix: If you installed nvidia-glx, then you have nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig as they are part of the nvidia-glx package
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i have ubuntu with ltsp
<krinns> when i login to thinclient it worn create home dir
<krinns> i know i need to do some them in /etc/pam.d/login and gdm
<krinns> but what i am missing some things
<krinns> any idea
<HymnToLife> [14:02]  <krinns> when i login to thinclient it worn create home dir <= ?
<krinns> i edit login and gdm file
<krinns> session   required   pam_mkhomedir.so   skel=/etc/skel   umask=0022
<krinns> but it wont work
<Fujitsu> krinns: Add that to common-session
<Fujitsu> gdm isn't used by LTSP.
<krinns> ok
<krinns> osame line
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<krinns> only in common-session
<Fujitsu> And now, I really must head to bed.
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<crimsun> 'night william
<krinns> thanks man
<krinns> let me check that
<Rooy> night Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Night crimsun.
<nelly> ph8: ' sudo update-alternatives --config java ' to set system default
<Fujitsu> (didn't know you were still around!)
<Fujitsu> Night Rooy.
<Rooy> nelly: i would suggest update-java-alternatives, not sure about switches though
<zaft> hmm, suddenly the wlan disconnected, tried reboot, not working, could anyone help? :(
<Rooy> zaft: is it a ralink rt61 chip?
<zaft> its a intel wireless something on my laptop
<Rooy> I have only fought with rt61 tough
<Rooy> Trevinho: you're the one on 3v1 repo?
<krinns> Fujitsu
<gordonjcp> 'lo all
<gordonjcp> is there a nice webby GUI for Samba in Ubuntu Server?
<Slart> gordonjcp: I think there's a gui called "swat"
* [Tuxedo1 twiddles his thumbs, waits for Ubuntu to finish installing.
<Slart> gordonjcp: I have no idea if it's installed by default in ubuntu.. it's basically a webserver
<[Tuxedo1> I almost wish there was a way I could run the installer without the desktop, so that it might load faster.
<gordonjcp> Slart: I'll have a look
<Slart> [Tuxedo1: there is always the alternate install.. that's console based
<gordonjcp> [Tuxedo1: doesn't make a lot of a difference
<[Tuxedo1> Heh, figuring out which partition to install it to would have been a real joy at that point.
<[Tuxedo1> Well, this computer is 'dated' in the cd-rom aspect, to say the least.
<Slart> hehe.. a net install might be quicker then?
<[Tuxedo1> just hitting 50%, will be another 20-30 minutes before it finishes.
<[Tuxedo1> Then I get to play with fglrx and getting it to recognize my ATi and all the goodness that comes with. :(
<koala> do you know any good tutorial for iptables, please?
<Pici> koala: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo) possibly
<Pici> koala: get rid of the ) off the end of that url
<koala> Pici: thanks a lot
<mofomikes> ls
<Pici> mofomikes: directory listing to follow, please wait
<zaft> hmm, suddenly the wlan disconnected, tried reboot, not working, could anyone help? :(
<[Tuxedo1> Jesus doesn't love you anymore!
<SuRoot> zaft:  do you see your wireless network?
<zaft> no i dont see it
<zaft> it says no network connection
<vds> hi all
<Munksgaard> Should i use XGL or AXGL if i want a beryl environment?
<mofomikes> axgl
<Rooy> zaft: try "iwlist <interface> scan"
<[Tuxedo1> AIGLX ?
<mofomikes> if ur using nvidia drivers ther is a annoying blackscreen bug
<mofomikes> with the newsest drivs
<vds> where can I find the vserver kernel packages for edgy ?
<Munksgaard> ATI then?
<lightseed> hi my refresh rate is 51 hz...why might this be
<vds> uniklu seems to have removed the edgy packages...
<idefix> you may need to activate the "kernel framebuffer device interface" in X server... does that mean I have to do it?
<zaft> no scan results Rooy
<genii> vds Specifically kernel package?
<vds> genii: what you mean ?
<idefix> Fujitsu?
<genii> vds You just want to install vserver on edgy?
<vds> genii: yes
<genii> vds http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/12/19/0456207
<vds> genii: unfortunately that's for dapper
<genii> vds No, it's specifically for how to install vserver on an Edgy box, he is making a dapper vserver there to show as an example
<vds> genii: the kernel pakage downloaded in the article is for dapper
<rpc> anyone got a list of Turk ISPs?
<vds> genii: uniklu doesn't have a repository for edgy anymore
<rpc> if you care about security then please block this ip class on your firewalls immediately: 88.241.128.0 - 88.241.255.255
<genii> vds for a detailed explanation of why it's for Edgy see: http://www.paul.sladen.org/vserver/archives/200611/0140.html
<genii> (the kernel download)
<vds> genii: that's what I thought I have to recompile the packages :(
<Joost> test
<vds> genii: thanks
<genii> vds np
<bullgard1> One can configure Midnight commander so that it displays in the right-hand half detailed information about a highlighted file in the left-hand half. This includes3 date & times (below 'size'). What are the names/identifiers of these 3 dates &times in English?
<DetX> Hello all!
<koabara> hey, what is the /etc/init.d script responsible for dhcpc start up?
<genii> koabara: dhcp server or client?
<fyrmedic> How do I mount my SD card reader?
<Zewey> anyone familiar with academic writing with bibtex with lyx or latex here?
<sipior> Zewey: yep
<Zewey> fyrmedic: just plug it in, does it work?
<koabara> dhcp client
<zaft> when i try to connect to my wlan it just twirls and wont connect, it worked yesterday and earlier today, why wont it work?
<fyrmedic> Zewey; Nope, it's an onboard card reader and it has a formatted card in the drive
<koabara> genii, client
<genii> koabara: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Zewey> sipior: hi, do you know if it's possible to print out a reference, like in a Bibtex bibliography, but without the []  numbers so i can write text before/after them?
<koabara> let me see
<zaft> its just trying to join the wireless netwkrk
<koabara> ops
<sipior> Zewey: what bib style you using?
<sipior> Zewey: maybe have a look at natbib?
<koabara> thx genni
<Zewey> sipior: ieeetrans, i think. pretty new to this so just poking around :P
<koabara> thx genii
<genii> koabara: np
<sipior> Zewey: maybe i misunderstand your question. you want your text reference to look like Example (1996), instead of just [5]  in the text?
<Zewey> sipior: sorry, i should've elaborate. actually, what i have to do atm, is a literature review, so i have a .bib prepared
<Robinsjostrom> will the next version of ubuntu have better graphic card support? cause i cant run the live cd on my ati x700se. and i dont want to do an alternative install.
<Zewey> sipior: now i'd like to display 1 line of references, e.g "Tom. D, Journal X, 2005', and then the next line have 2 paragraphs of summary and review, then repeat for a few more times
* quiet <3's alt. install...  livecd installs make him feel dirty.
<_Roman> I am running Dapper, I have a very high load average (between 4 and 8) most of the time.  But I can not see anything in top that is consuming resources.  Can anyone help?
<Zewey> sipior: but i couldn't find any option to just insert a reference like that. is there a latex code i'd need to use?
<Tomcat_> quiet: You should still at least try out the LiveCD installer... I've been an alt install addict for years, but now the LiveCD installer can just do everything I want. :)
<barata> hallo beryl user ... how to use beryl?
<sipior> Zewey: hmm...certainly possible, but you may need to use the natbib bibstyle. hang on a sec, i'll go check some old papers...
<quiet> Tomcat_, I have tried the livecd install... i know it 'works'... it's just slower, and there's really no benefit to it... other than ease of use for newbies.
<Zewey> sipior: awesome :) i'll experiment with it meanwhile and see if i can get something going...
<Tomcat_> quiet: No, no benefit... I'm just saying it's not much worse these days. It has improved quite much. :)
<quiet> agreed. :)
<arschficker> hi
<arschficker> hallo
<arschficker> ist da jemand
<arschficker> hallo
<Tomcat_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arschficker> was willost du du fettes stck scheie
<Tomcat_> !feds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arschficker> wwwwwwwwwwwaaasss
<Tomcat_> Eh.
<Tomcat_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso or PriceChild
<arschficker> halts maul
<arschficker> how are you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Tomcat_> Offensive nick, offensive language, German. :o
* arschficker was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54BF6A7B.dip.t-dialin.net]  by apokryphos
<Tomcat_> Thanks apokryphos.
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<c0nv1ct> anyone use Cedega?
<KenSentMe> Anyone here using Democracy Player in Edgy? The program sometimes reacts very slowly, then i have to wait for minutes before playing a video starts for example, or a tab switches
<KenSentMe> c0nv1ct, i used it, why?
<mojo> KenSentMe: I have used it but rarely, sry
<c0nv1ct> KenSentMe: i'm wondering if its possible to limit a game to only 1 cpu, i'm having a problem with madden 06
<c0nv1ct> madden runs in double speed, kinda tough to play, i had the same problem in XP and had to limit it to one CPU
<KenSentMe> c0nv1ct, i wouldn't know that.Sorry
<jessie^^> if I tell synaptic to just download package files, where does it put them?
<KenSentMe> jessie^^, i think it goes to /var/cache/apt/archives. But want do you want to do with the package file?
<jessie^^> copy it to a cd for offline installation
<KenSentMe> jessie^^, ah, ok
<jessie^^> KenSentMe: reinstalling ubuntu and I'd rather have network-manager-gnome downloaded already so I don't have to find a wired linkup. :)
<KenSentMe> jessie^^, be sure to have all the dependencies too
<jessie^^> already have :)
<linuxnoob> hello
<kbrooks> how do i fix my time? here it is 9:05 but dst is in effect, so it should be 10:06
<linuxnoob> right click clock
<linuxnoob> properties
<linuxnoob> keep current with internet servers
<jessie^^> wait
<jessie^^> wait
<jessie^^> wait
<linuxnoob> adjust date and time
<linuxnoob> when u right click
<jessie^^> kbrooks: when was the last time you ran the software editor?
<linuxnoob> on the clock
<kbrooks> <jessie^^> kbrooks: when was the last time you ran the software editor? never?
<nad> anyone knows wine?\
<krinns> yup
<krinns> whast up
<krinns> nad
<ucordes> anyone knows NaviLock NL-202U ?
<nad> fl studio in wine
<jessie^^> kbrooks: run the software editor
<nad> ogg codec doesnt work...
<rajesh> I have ubuntu dapper on intel 810. I am unable to change my screen resolution from 640x480 to 800x600. Need help.
<nad> the wav files cant play
<ucordes> nad: what's fl studio?
<nad> music creation software
<kbrooks> jessie^^, what???????????????
<jessie^^> kbrooks: they released a patched version of the timezone datafile... you shouldn't have to fix anything, just update.
<ucordes> nad:i heard fruity loop is not running too good there
<nad> i followed the instructions for the ogg codec... but its still not working
<ucordes> nad: in the ubuntu repositories is a similar program!
<jessie^^> kbrooks: the software updator
<ucordes> nad: did you look it up in the winehq appdb??
<nad> yeah
<ucordes> nad: you should first ask about it in #winehq
<nad> there were specific directions to install fl studio and OGG... i followed them
<nad> ok thanks
<Math^> hello, ive just installed samba on this pc, but how to connect to an other pc in the local network in the terminal?
<ucordes> Math^: there are several instructions in the wiki
<Math^> ucordes: can you give me one?
<ucordes> !smb | Math^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> !samba | Math^
<ubotu> Math^: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Math^> thnx
<Sergo> Math^ press ALT+F2 and then type in console smb://computerip
<Sergo> =] 
<Sergo> should work
<Math^> Sergo: ok thnx
<ucordes> Sergo: this does not work for me
<Sergo> ucordes> what is says:)
<Math^> Sergo: no such file or directory :P
<ucordes> same here
<JuJuBee> I know  I asked this question earlier, but now that it is later in the day...I am trying to install 6.10 onto a new computer (Core 2 Duo 2.13, 2GB Ram (PC 4200), 16GB HD, INTEL MB) and get an error : "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2Ubuntu3)  Bult-in shell (ash)...  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off... (initramfs) prompt"  I get the same error when trying to check the CD.  I have been running the RAM test for 2+ hrs and there are no 
<Sergo> Math^ do you use gnome ubuntu/
<Sergo> ?
<Math^> JuJuBee: try to install with: install acpi=off
<Ash-Fox> JuJuBee, I think your cd is corrupt.
<Sergo> oh
<Sergo> sorry)
<Xif> What's a good PDF viewer for Ubuntu?
<Sergo> smb:computerip
<Ash-Fox> JuJuBee, if you can get the cd working in another computer (just boot the desktop or something, it's a hardware issue)
<ucordes> JuJuBee: yea you could try the cd integrity test
<Sergo> smb:\\computerip
<Math^> Sergo: i use just terminal only
<JuJuBee> I tried the 6.06 CD and it would not load either "Failed to allocate mem resource #6"
<Sergo> try so
<Math^> Sergo: ok ^ ^
<Math^> JuJuBee: try to install with: install acpi=off
<JuJuBee> ucordes : CD Integrity test won't load either
<leeyee> Hello guys, I'm not sure if here is the proper place to ask my question. I've seen an pdf document on HP, and like the font it uses in the abstract, and I want to get it......
<Math^> I had that same problem, but I turned the acpi in my bios off and installed it with the command: install acpi=off
<leeyee> here is the link: http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/downloads/0107_LinuxInsideHP_Feature.pdf
<JuJuBee> Math^ : pardon my newbieness, but how do I do t hat?
<ucordes> JuJuBee: this is a good sign for the possible corruption of your disc. download the iso again and burn it on a different one
<Math^> JuJuBee: im not sure it will work, but at least u can try
<Math^> just reboot you machine, open your bios and find the acpi settings
<bezibaerchen> is there a feisty livecd avaiblabe for download?
<Sergo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<JuJuBee> OK,
<Math^> turn acpi off and then when inserting the CD you give the command: install acpi=off
<Math^> it worked for me
<JuJuBee> So I need to boot from a command line?
<Math^> i had the same messages
<Math^> JuJuBee: you want to try to install?
<Math^> or you have already installed it?
<JuJuBee> Yes.
<JuJuBee> Try
<Math^> ok
<JuJuBee> Blank HD
<Math^> well
<Math^> ok
<Math^> then when the CD starts
<Math^> you can give a command with F6 if im right
<jarrad> hello all! Its been a while since i was here. Who knows there way around ndiswrapper? I have a Problem! any help would be great
<sipior> Zewey: i think natbib can almost do what you want: try adding \usepackage{natbib}, and then you can try things like \citeauthor and \citeyear.  It doesn't seem to have a \citejournal, though, which is annoying.
<Math^> then type after all commands: acpi=off
<Math^> but first you have to disable acpi in your bios also
<Math^> if that doesnt work, then turn it back, and try to find some other solution
<Zewey> sipior: thanks, let me try it out
<JuJuBee> OK, thanks Math^, I will go try.
<sipior> Zewey: someone must have done this before, but i can't seem to turn anything else up. bibentry is another package which almost works
<finalbeta> !ask | jarrad
<ubotu> jarrad: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jarrad> lol
<finalbeta> or was this more an
<finalbeta> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<finalbeta> :p
<Math^> lol
<Math^> !someone
<freezey> how do i kill a running process?
<Math^> freezey: killall program
<nad> how do u ppl know all this
<nad> are you robots
<Math^> lol nad
<nad> im serious
<Math^> the more you try, the more you become a robot ;)
<jarrad> Anywho, I followed this Tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=Wireless+Dell+1501+Install to install wireless on my laptop, I have used it before and it has worked fantastical (on the same laptop), This time around, everything seems to go fine, but at the end, there part where is says my Wifi light should be on, it is not
<nad> everytime i install linux i feel confident and smart but the moment i encounter a source file and have to install it... i get mad and install windows
<HymnToLife> nad, why son't you just stick with Windows, then ?
<nad> linux would be so much more popular if the graphical part was more user friendly
<finalbeta> jarrad: You are still using Edgy?
<HymnToLife> won't*
<jarrad> finalbeta: yep
<nad> i just got a laptop with vista and it crashed so many times on me that i had to install ubuntu
<ucordes> finalbeta: what do you mean by still?
<finalbeta> ucordes: like in, are you using edgy. Feel free to lose the still, but Fesity comes with a new wireless stack that should autosetup bcm43xx for end users.
<ucordes> nad: What do you mean by graphical part? Did you get rid of Vista or just installed Ubuntu over it?
<finalbeta> Feisty*
<finalbeta> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[BTF] Chm0d> when I play quake2 using twinview the game is in the middle of my monitor what option in my xorg.conf can i put in to tell quake2 to display in a certain monitor?  Or is that possible?
<finalbeta> jarrad: personally I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 to set up my WPA54G card. That also has a BCM43xx chip.
<ucordes> finalbeta: You mean the current release of Feisty does already carry the new wireless stack? I heard of it but I didn't know it was ready yet.
<finalbeta> I believe it does.
<jarrad> Heard 5 Does yes, my brother installed it yesterday on the same laptop
<jarrad> herd*
<finalbeta> Feisty will even ask to auto download/fwcut the bcm43xx drivers.
<ice_cream> hi, i hadnt really cared about this prob, but was recently curious: on bootup i get a lot of "dm-linear....device-lookup failed"  messages, but otherwise system boots fine..
<eck> i read that the it won't be until 2.6.21 that all the fixes for broadcom wireless are merged into the kernel
<ice_cream> 2.16.19.2 custom
<savvas> do you know if it makes any problems if i burn cd image on dvd+rw media?
<KidNabre> Hello! I have problem installing ubuntu. It can't detect any drives. Read that it might be because of SATA, but I couldn't get it to work. Is there like a universal fix an ehm bot param or something? thank you.
<ice_cream> i remember getting sata issues in a debian attempt long ago, but ubuntu was auto-detect...
<savvas> KidNabre: i have sata and it works ok, you might have to find some more info about it, such as, your motherboard, the sata drivers it requires etc
<ucordes> When I started up with Ubuntu (I think about a year agou) my only worry was my broadcom interface. Funny that they finally make it easier for new people to install.
<finalbeta> ice_cream: dm-linear is some kind of kernel patch in Ubuntu's default kernel -- has something to do with RAID... I know nothing more about it.
<KidNabre> ok, thanks
<ice_cream> finalbeta, yea, i get that message perhaps 8 times, but it seems harmless
<ice_cream> just seemed different from my previous kernel (2.6.15 ?!)  ...i'll have to check
<savvas> KidNabre: be sure to try edgy 6.10, or wait for a month to try feisty fawn 7.04 version :)
<jarrad> finalbeta: Perhaps I should try the method you just linked me to with a Clean install? Or should it work fine?
<finalbeta> You might have soem mdadm config. Feisty ask to set that up (when I upgraded).
<PirateHead> How do I change the default photo folder for F-Spot? Properties does not do it, and there is no relevant key in gconf.
<ice_cream> no, sry, my previous one was 2.6.17.13, also custom, without the dm-linear issue
<m4n> question: How do I make my X work properly when the laptop is in docking station and otherwise ?
<m4n> obviously, they are on different resolution
<finalbeta> jarrad: I'm not sure. Try to undo special things you did in the other tutorial, it should be fine if you take care with the config file edits if there where any.
<ice_cream> should work
<m4n> how does linux/unbuntu handle the docking station and display
<KidNabre> ok cheers, I'll try the edgy version
<ice_cream> oh, you have a different monitor hooked up to docking station?
<m4n> ice_cream: yes. that is a 24" lcd monitor
<m4n> 1920x1200 is its recommended resolution
<ice_cream> perhaps find a res-change prog
<m4n> and normal laptop resolution i have been running is 1400x900
<m4n> but, I thought that is something the OS should do automatically ?
<m4n> if I boot into windows, it handles this situation very well.
<PirateHead> m4n: I think there is some sort of mechanism that it supposed to handle it, and I have overheard people discussing it, but I don't know enough about it to be of any help.
<m4n> as soon as I remove laptop from docking station, it will change resolution back
<ice_cream> maybe it doesnt autodetect a certain res
<ice_cream> gvidm can change res
<m4n> at first I was not even able to get a decent resolution with this docking station
<Gold_Man> 00
<hotdog> test
<m4n> then I ran dpkg-reconfigure on X with docking station
<PirateHead> Hey there, hotdog. What's up?
<Gold_Man>     -)
<m4n> and that is fine now. but when I open laptop monitor, nothing there
<apokryphos> Gold_Man: utf-8 only, please.
<ice_cream> Gold_Man, lol what encoding
<m4n> i think I have to use two xorg conf and switch between them, huh ?
<m4n> i searched on net, lot of people asked the same question, but no good answers yet
<PirateHead> How do I change the default photo folder for F-Spot? Properties does not do it, and there is no relevant key in gconf.
<m4n> is there any place you people can recommend where I would get more info on these
<ice_cream> gvidm shows available resolutions, allowing you to choose a new one or just click anywhere and it will close
<ice_cream> i bet it will not show 1900x1200 as available
<[Tuxedo] > Can someone point me in the direction of the latest 'Radeon' driver?
<mindstate> is there anyway to watch a quicktime video inside firefox?
<m4n> ice_cream: i see
<crusoe> anyone know how to format an external hdd?
<dyrne> m4n: look into twinview setup maybe but normally there is a button on laptop to switch between external monitor and lappy
<m4n> ice_cream: i will install that an dcheck
<ice_cream> but idk, ubuntu forums..
<[Tuxedo] > !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m4n> dyrne: the button is there, but it is not doing the job :)
<dyrne> m4n: yeah sounds like res issue then
<mindstate> !Ati | [Tuxedo] 
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m4n> dyrne: yes
<Jassossovinik> !formats | mindstate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jassossovinik> !media | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Jassossovinik> Sorry mindstate can#t remember the keyword, heh.
<Jassossovinik> !quicktime | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mindstate> Jassossovinik, is there a quicktime plugin?
<mindstate> thanks
<ice_cream> spam/flood nice =P
<crusoe> Anyone know how to format external hdd?
<ice_cream> m4n so how did gvidm work out
<m4n> ice_cream: installing
<ice_cream> so long?
<vcrobe> I'm trying to compile a program with gcc and I get the following error "asm/processor.h" file not found
<m4n> ice_cream: nope, i was searching to see if there are any apps for this
<PirateHead> how do I run chown on a symlink?
<daedalus_> What is the ubuntu marillat equivalent (sorry, migrating to ubuntu from deb)
<vcrobe> somebody know how to get the file?
<m4n> ice_cream: and that is a gnome app ? am running kubuntu
<PirateHead> m4n: gnome apps will work on kubuntu.
<daedalus_> vcrobe: sounds like you need your kernel headers. Should(?) be a package in synaptic for that
<crusoe> Anyone know how to format external hdd?
<m4n> PirateHead: i know it will. but I dont want to start the gnome core for just one app.
<ice_cream> m4n, as long as you arent forced to install tons of gnome core..
<ice_cream> ah nod
<vcrobe> daedalus_ I was looking inside the kernel headers but I didn't see that file
* ice_cream shivers at the mention of kde
<PirateHead> anybody help me chown a symlink? I don't want to follow it and chown what it links to, I want to chown IT.
<daedalus_> crusoe: plug it in, figure out which dev it binds to, and then mke2fs /dev/<whatever device>
<daedalus_> PirateHead: You can't chown a symlink
<m4n> PirateHead: it doesnt make sense
<daedalus_> PirateHead: symlinks take on whatever properties the parent file has
<m4n> PirateHead: chowning the symlink
<PirateHead> daedalus_: how come it says that root owns the symlink then?
<m4n> and it wont make any difference also
<m4n> that is the default configuration
<daedalus_> PirateHead: doesn't matter. Root made the symlink, but if you look at it's perms, you will see they look a little strange.
<vcrobe> daedalus_: How I can install the kernel headers?
<ice_cream> m4n, actually i dont see how you'd be forced to install gnome core from that app
<PirateHead> yeah, it's rwxrwxrwx, which is also not good.
<ice_cream> m4n, you should not
<daedalus_> vcrobe: There should be a linux-headers package (or similar) for your kernel in synaptic.
<m4n> ice_cream: am checking that
<kbrooks> what packages (and versions) does edgy backports have?
<ice_cream> m4n, slowpoke! =P
<PhilK> vcrobe: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<m4n> PirateHead: you can change that to 644  then, if you are concerned about the link
<daedalus_> PirateHead: like I said, it doesn't matter. The permissions of the parent file are passed through. Anyone can take the route to the parent file through the link, but file permissions are evaluated on the parent
<daedalus_> m4n: see above
<ice_cream> m4n, only running fluxbox atm.. a few *shiver* gnome apps, maybe 2 kde..
<crusoe> daedalus: how to i figure out which dev it binds to?
<m4n> deadcandance: you *can* change the permissions and ownership of the symlink alone
<jrib> m4n, daedalus_: you /can/ chown symlinks, or at lesat I just did:  sudo chown -h someuser: /path/to/symlink
<m4n> but it doesnt make any difference on file
<vcrobe> PhilK: Do I have to replace 'uname -r' for something or I have to write the command in the way you tell me?
<m4n> jrib: that is what I have been saying also
<PirateHead> who is deadcadance?
<PhilK> vcrobe: just like that, but they aren't those quotes, theyre backticks over on the tilde key
<daedalus_> crusoe: unplug the device, then tail -f /var/log/syslog and see what pops up.  Hopefully it will say "binding to /dev/sda" or somesuch. Otherwise you'll have to use some usb scannning utility, which is outside the scope of my experiences.
<vcrobe> PhilK: Thanx, I'll try right now
<mojo> if i'm running amd64 in 32bit mode, should i be running linux-image-386 or linux-image-generic package?
<ice_cream> `` != ''
* ice_cream nods
<daedalus_> jrib: does it actually modify functionality though?
<jrib> daedalus_: no
<jrib> or at least not that I can see
<daedalus_> jrib: ok, so.... ;)
<daedalus_> Fair point though
<jrib> just trying to be accurate :)
<JuJuBee> Math^ : I tried to use acpi=off and still same problem. I noticed that after it loads the kernel and the splash screen comes up, the light on DVD drive stays off.  Seems like it stopped being able to read the CD.  I am using an Intel 965 Mobo.  Kow of any issues with INTEL 965?
<PhilK> heh, i banged my head against that a few times when i was first poking around, till i realized the backticks actually run a command within a command
<ice_cream> haha
<m4n> PhilK: backticks run command. be it inside or not
<m4n> ice_cream: not much helpful :)
<ice_cream> yea they probably run a search-and-replace type thihng
<ice_cream> thing*
<vjacob> hi. i'm wondering where after installing ubuntu live 6.06 LTS (dapper drake), I can change the boot setup
<Lynx-> mojo: generic is better, although both will run
<m4n> ice_cream: it can change the resolution, but then it is virtual mode
<vjacob> i haven't found it after looking in the menus or in /etc
<ice_cream> m4n, ah, the desired res doesn't come up eh
<m4n> ice_cream: a big screen which will scroll
<vjacob> i simply want to change the default boot from linux to windows, since this is a school machine.
<m4n> anyway, I have to play with this stuff some more
* ice_cream is confused
<PhilK> well yeah, that's true, but why would you run a command with backticks unless you were doing it inside another one?
<m4n> vjacob: default= option
<ice_cream> yea, play some more! =)
<m4n> vjacob: in grub or lilo
<mojo> Lynx-: okay... i was not sure... linux-image-686 was deprecated in favor of -generic so that is what i thought.  i will change it over later, though.. am busy working right now and noticed that in synaptic
<ice_cream> play w/ xorg, and gvidm should present updated choices of resolutions, if any
<crusoe> daedalus: http://www.pastebin.ca/391902 here is the output of the cmd...it looks like sdb1, but i'm not 100%
<vjacob> m4n: i don't think i have lilo, i've been looking for the grub boot config file, but not finding it
<doomster> hi!
<m4n> vjacob: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<magical_bacon> im running ubntu 5.1 and want to upgrade distros to the newest kubuntu,whats the shell commands?
<mcman> kubuntu is ubuntu?
<rb007> Is there a way to run KDE configuration tool from GNOME?  I want to set Konqueror to use double-click to open files, not single click.
* ice_cream laughsh
<kbrooks> mcman, kubuntu is kubuntu is kubuntu
<m4n> PhilK: it can be at the end of a command also. something like... cmd_expecting_args `cat file`
<doomster> mcman, you might consider reading the FAQ ;)
<dyrne> magical_bacon: basically sudo -i 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lynoure> mcman: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<mcman> kbrooks, oh, Is is ubuntu alike?
<m4n> mcman: kubuntu is unbuntu with kde as default window manager
<daedalus_> Is there a marillat(debian) equivalent for ubuntu? Repo for packages like mplayer and the like?
<ice_cream> imo, overall poisoning of linux is very apparent with KDE
<PhilK> ok, i see what you're going for
<mcman> oh
<kbrooks> m4n, *desktop environment*
<mcman> i see :) thanks guys!
<m4n> kbrooks: yeah whatever you call it :P
<vjacob> m4n: thank you!
<m4n> vjacob: np
<dyrne> magical_bacon: of course your version hoary changing to breezy will be diff that just an example
<ice_cream> somehow i managed to grab independent k3b and konsole
<kbrooks> m4n, a window manager is an app that provides the decorations etc and the alt+tab stuff etc
<ice_cream> but on daily basis, urxvt ftw!
<m4n> kbrooks: i know all that, dude :)
<dyrne> !upgrade > magical_bacon
<kbrooks> m4n: kde is not a WM. kwin is.
<ice_cream> kbrooks, yea, scroll up... he knows his stuff... duh =P
<m4n> kbrooks: i just told you something. i know all that!
<m4n> phew
<kbrooks> m4n: ok
* ice_cream laughs
<kbrooks> sorry then
<m4n> np
* m4n is new with ubuntu
<m4n> thats all
<ice_cream> i like gvidm; how did you find it, m4n
<doomster> just wondering, are there any live-CDs for PPC available?
<Tonren> What does the term "upstream" refer to?
<m4n> ice_cream: its okay, but doesnt serve my purpose
<m4n> ice_cream: in fact , just for changing resolution, you dont need an app.
<daedalus_> Tonren: the original, or higher order code maintainers
<ice_cream> k, not familiar w/ the virtual screen error you received
<m4n> ice_cream: ctrl+alt+ plus/minus would do
<ice_cream> i dont change my resolution, reallly
<Tonren> daedalus_: I don't follow.
<m4n> ice_cream: okay
<daedalus_> Tonren: basically, the people who wrote the application, or who are tasked with maintaining/updating it
<ice_cream> m4n, that doesnt do anything for me
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl NUMPAD + and - to change X res
<m4n> ice_cream: on laptop ?
<crusoe> daedalus_: http://www.pastebin.ca/391902 here is the output of the cmd...it looks like sdb1, but i'm not 100%
<m4n> ice_cream: yes ^^^
<daedalus_> Tonren: as opposed to the folks who package it up for uubuntu/debian/etc.
<ice_cream> m4n, yes... !kde, !gnome (in short, no crap)
* ice_cream laughs
<vcrobe> PhilK: I've installed the Kernel headers in the way you tell me but I get the same error compiling my program. Do you have another idea?
<m4n> ice_cream: it is not any kde/gnome key combination also
<PhilK> vcrobe: what's the error?
<vcrobe> asm/processor.h file not found
<m4n> m4n: it will be handled by X server, afaik
* ice_cream shrugs
<vcrobe> and asm/system.h
<m4n> oops, for ice_cream  it was
<genii> Dr_willis: That reminds me of another day someone asking desperatelu how to remap X ctrl++ and ctrl+- to just ctrl+ and ctrl- ROFL
<ice_cream> hahahh
<daedalus_> Tonren: the package maintainers typically have a different role than the upstream folks. pkg maint folks do things like make sure the package will integrate well into the ubuntu environment etc.
<m4n> :)
<Tonren> daedalus_: Is Compiz "upstream" of Beryl?
<ice_cream> k, i'm out.. no more of this foolishness =)
<ice_cream> m4n, try #debian for more input
<PhilK> vcrobe: did it create the right symlink in /usr/src?  I've had it fail to do that (ls -l /usr/src)
<vcrobe> PhilK: what I'm doing is a code generator for my compiler so I've to use the include "/usr/include/linux/elf.h"
<sortadi> I need help installing Automatix on my ubuntu hoary
<daedalus_> crusoe: yup. sounds about right
<crusoe> perfect, thanks!
<jrib> sortadi: you should upgrade your ubuntu version, hoary is no longer supported
<Dr_willis> genii,  give people the most flexiable OS in the world.. and they want it to bend over backwards and THEN do a backflip.. while singing the theme song to Flipper...
<vcrobe> PhilK: and that include, include those files
<ice_cream> what's next ubuntu? fluffy fox or something?
<Tonren> Dr_willis: But it has to be unobtrusive.
<Tonren> Dr_willis: And easy to configure.
<sortadi> jrib, I don't want to. I want automatix only
<rausb0> ice_cream: feisty fawn
<daedalus_> Tonren: now there, I have no idea, basically because I have no idea what Beryl, etc are.
<PirateHead> ice_cream: feisty fawn
<vcrobe> PhilK: fedora core 5 comes with all those files. I don't know why Ubuntu doesn't
<jrib> !automatix | sortadi
<ubotu> sortadi: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ice_cream> rausb0, ah, wouldve preferred 'fluffy fox' =P
<jrib> sortadi: if you still really want it, try #automatix
<Dr_willis> Tonren,  right. No 'learning' allowed!
* genii hums the catchy Flipper song and sips some coffee
<jessie^^> hey guys?
<ice_cream> rm -r *learning*
<fruitbag> Hey all.
<ice_cream> rm -r ice_cream
<PirateHead> Hey fruitbag.
<jessie^^> I've got (what I think is) a SATA DVD-RAM drive.
<jessie^^> I can't burn CD's in ubuntu.
<jessie^^> Anyone sussed out a workaround yet?
<sortadi> ubotu, what's a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<vjacob> sortadi: are you a user, a developer or a system administrator?
<PirateHead> jessie^^: it's a shame that you can't burn CDs, but we need more information in order to help you. What version of Ubuntu? Any error messages? What program are you trying to use? Anything else that stands out?
<sortadi> vjacob, a user
<aldin> sortadi: that means that u get let's say 6.10 and instal it on formated partition
<XiXaQ> sortadi, Ubotu is a bot. A fresh install is what you have immediately after installing the system.
<mm2000> Anyone here that use apache+ssl ?
<vjacob> sortadi: i just got 6.06 LTS on a cd
<PhilK> vcrobe: what kernel are you running?
<jessie^^> PirateHead: of course. It's Edgy Eft,  I've tried both the burner inside GNOME and k3b (for grits and shiggles), and k3b tells me that the OPC fails.
<mm2000> http://pastebin.ca/391898 <-- can someone see what the problem may be?
<vcrobe> PhilK: I'm using the version 6.10 of ubuntu
<jessie^^> PirateHead: I'm also doing a fresh install in case I nerfed something by accident.
<PhilK> what's the output of uname -r?
<daedalus_> jessie^^, have you figured out which device the burner is attached to?
<JuJuBee> I have a stupid newbie ? I have intel core 2 duo 2.13, should I be trying to install the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<vcrobe> PhilK: I haven't change anything because I'm a newbie in Linux
<daedalus_> JuJuBee, Yes
<[BTF] Chm0d> im using twinview but everytime i reboot i have to reconfigure it because the other monitor is disabled.  any suggestions?  http://pastebin.ca/391921
<XiXaQ> mm2000, what is the problem?
<vcrobe> PhilK: "generic"
<jessie^^> daedalus_:
<eck> JuJuBee: i would start with the 32 bit version -- a lot of people seem to have trouble with the 64 bit version (especially things like flash)
<jessie^^> oops
<JuJuBee> eck : ok, I am trying the 32 bit version, but cannot get it to install.
<genii> mm2000 what sort of error you get from the webbrowser when it fails to connect?
<eck> JuJuBee: whate exactly is the problem?
<daedalus_> eck: ooh, good point.  JuJuBee: diregard what I said
<aesiamun> Hello
<GionnyBoss> I have problems with a VIA S3G Unichrome video card. Im on Ubuntu Edgy and its unusable... graphics is awful and very very slow. Can anybody help me, please?
<vcrobe> PhilK: linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<PirateHead> jessie^^: I'm not familiar with the term OPC, but it seems that perhaps k3b was trying to determine the best write conditions and was unable to do so?
<dxdemetriou> I think to buy an epson perfection 4990, it says to work complete but I don't know if it needs extra configuration the sane with ubuntu. how can I find what scanner to take if not works?
<vcrobe> PhilK: that was the package
<PhilK> vcrobe: and what does your symlink in /usr/src point to (ls -l /usr/src)
<JuJuBee> Seems to crash after loading the kernel while splash screen is up.  Get error about BusyBox v1.1.3....
<jessie^^> PirateHead: yes, the optimum power calibration.
<JuJuBee> I tried acpi=off in boot params.
<jessie^^> dxdemetriou: may I recommend an HP :)
<vcrobe> PhilK: I don't know what you're talking about
<JuJuBee> Brings me to a prompt (initramfs)
<vcrobe> PhilK: I'm new in linuc
<vcrobe> linux
<jessie^^> I <3 my HP. works right out of the box in ubuntu. even the fax capability.
<daedalus_> jessie^^: what happens if you use cdrecord on the commandline?
<vcrobe> PhilK: I come from Windows
<PhilK> vcrobe: at the term type ls -l /usr/src/
<dxdemetriou> jessie^^, Is there hp scanner? I found only multifunction
<jessie^^> dxdemetriou: I have a multifunction... but yes, HP makes scanners
<PhilK> vcrobe: it's ok, you'll catch the hang of it eventually, it's quite a bit different :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> can someone give me a hand using twinview?
<vcrobe> PhilK: OK
<eck> JuJuBee: weird, did you leave the CD in to see if it would continue loading?
<daedalus_> [BTF] Chm0d, Woould if I could. Dunno anything about it.
<grout> can someone look at this and help me out? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2285858#post2285858
<[BTF] Chm0d> hehe
<dxdemetriou> jessie^^, what model do you have? :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx for at least acknowledging me
<vcrobe> PhilK: Thanx for your patient
<JuJuBee> eck : does not continue
<[BTF] Chm0d> dont even get that half the time
<PhilK> vcrobe: does linux point to linux-headers-2.6.17-10? or to linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic?
<jessie^^> dxdemetriou: I have an HP OfficeJet 4315v All-In-One (fax/copy/print/scan) and I can report that all of these features work beautifully in edgy... right out of the box. even the system using the fax printer.
<eck> JuJuBee: I would try the alternate installer
<jessie^^> dxdemetriou: the scanner also works with the gnome scan application should you wish to use that as well
<eck> I think you need to have the disks already partitioned for that, though
<genii> jessie^^: Yes, HP has always been very linux-friendly :)
<JuJuBee> That poses a problem...
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there an nvidia channel on freenode?
<JuJuBee> 6.06 wont boot either.
<apokryphos> [BTF] Chm0d: guess where it would be ;-)
<jessie^^> genii: I really love this all in one. best purchase I've ever made
<eck> JuJuBee: there is a gparted live cd
<[BTF] Chm0d> :)
<PirateHead> [BTW] Chm0d: seriously, try the first thing that comes to mind.
<genii> jessie^^: Cool :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> i did :P
<JuJuBee> Ieck : I will try it then.
<JuJuBee> *eck, sorry
<JuJuBee> bad fingers...
<CVirus> isn't there a sketch board plugin for linux's skype ?
<CVirus> or even an equivelant
<Lynoure> CVirus: it's skype's skype, even though it is for Linux. If it is missing something you want, ask Skype to add that feature
<genii> Like, a whiteboard idea?
<CVirus> Lynoure: the feature is not available in linux's skype
<Lynoure> CVirus: it's not open source, unfortunately, so we cannot add that feature if we wanted to.
<CVirus> Lynoure: you've never answered my question so far by the way
<CVirus> i need an equivelant
<PirateHead> CVirus: what sort of answer are you looking for? There is no sketch board plugin, and Lynoure can't write one because it's not open source.
<CVirus> isn't there a freakin' equivelant ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL 81 users in #nvidia and its dead as a door nail
<CVirus> that's what I'm asking about
<Narag> Hello, i need help getting write rights on a NTFS partition on LiveCD
<Lynoure> CVirus: An equivelant will not work with skype because the skype protocol is closed.
<jessie^^> Does anyone know if Feisty will have the latest alsa?
<PirateHead> Sorry about that, [BTF] Chm0d
<daedalus_> CVirus: google is your friend. At the very least, thousands of Comp Sci seniors around the country have programmed one for one class or another.
* jessie^^ looks hopeful, it'd be nice to have her sound working fully again
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey not your problem :)
<dxdemetriou> the hp scanners works with hplibs toolbox and not with sane, or works with sane too?
<[BTF] Chm0d> was to be expected anywho
<jessie^^> dxdemetriou: it works with sane
<daedalus_> CVirus: and by 'one' I mean a dist whiteboard application. Not a skype whiteboard plugin :)
<foobar3000> is there an ftp program where you can filter by the only files you want?
<foobar3000> like say .html files
<jessie^^> dxdemetriou: when I say out of the box I mean "I didn't have to install anything."  :)
<tarzeau> foobar3000: lftp
<PirateHead> !ntfs-3g | Narag
<ubotu> Narag: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<CVirus> daedalus_: of course I understand
<tarzeau> foobar3000: you can then say, mget *.html
<Narag> Hello, i need help getting write rights on a NTFS partition on LiveCD, what are the commands
<foobar3000> tarzeau: can  you do that recursivel over an ftp session?
<foobar3000> *recursively
<tarzeau> foobar3000: i think so, yes
<PirateHead> !ntfs-3g | Narag
<ubotu> Narag: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<PirateHead> In case you missed it.
<PirateHead> It will allow you to get write-access to your NTFS partition. Install and set it up and you should be good to go.
<daviey> Anybody have any recommendation on a webcal / webdav / caldav server settings?
<kronoman_> what I do to fix this error of fsck : Attempt to write block from filesystem resulted in short write
<mojo> how do i "setuid root" on an executable file (it is /usr/bin/smbmnt, fyi)
<[BTF] Chm0d> sie even out of 80 users in #nvidia i have a wise arse telling me to fix my distro
<Galga> hi
<[BTF] Chm0d> hi Galga
<Lynoure> daviey: sorry, do you need recommendation for a server or for settings of some existing server?
<Galga> what is the ram requirement for ubuntu server ?
<foobar3000> tarzeau: which program would i use to do that?
<derek_> Hi
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm Galga 256 maybe?  Not sure
<derek_> How can I find out the version of the software that I am going to install by apt-get?
<PirateHead> Narag: if you need additional tutorial information, Google suggests this HOWTO: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<tarzeau> foobar3000: lftp
<daviey> Lynoure, either a way to config apache or an application.  Google aint turning up much
<Galga> [BTF] Chm0d ok, 256 is available. thanks
<Lynoure> daviey: Cosmo is a bit annoying in some ways, and does not exist packaged, I think. But it's easy to install and works.
<[BTF] Chm0d> np
<daviey> der0b, apt-get show appname
<daviey> der0b, thats aptitude actually
<daviey> Lynoure, cosmo it is then.  Thanks
<derek_> ok
<vcrobe> PhilK: How I can talk to you in private?
<PirateHead> daviey: you should be directing comments at derek_, I think. =D
<dxdemetriou> jessie^^, thanks for help. I asked because I saw some products supported by hplibs but not with sane. anyway, I'll search more with the google friend :)
<daviey> PirateHead, grr tab key
<dyrne> derek_: apt-cache show packagename   will give some info.
<PhilK> vcrobe: you should see a new chat opened up on the side with my name
<jessie^^> dxdemetriou: glad I could help, sweetheart :)
<PhilK> vcrobe: kind of depends on the irc client :\
<vcrobe> PhilK: but I get an error that say "private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked"
<PirateHead> vcrobe: what IRC client are you using?
<vcrobe> mIRC from Windows
<kaktuskatta> Hi folks! I'm finally through with the installation of Ubuntu on my system ! Weee!
<jessie^^> vcrobe: you need to register
<derek_> dyrne, ok
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta!
<PirateHead> vcrobe: in mIRC it's really easy. Just double click on their name.
<Huffalump> you survived!
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: :D:D
<jessie^^> PirateHead: he's not registered with NickServ.
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - now you need to install Beryl!
<jessie^^> PirateHead: he needs to be registered before he can /msg you.
<derek_> dyrne, it shows the info on the package but not the version
<vcrobe> PirateHead: OK, thanx. I'll try right now
<derek_> I want to find out which version is going to be installed
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I finished late last night. Lot's of work, but all in all quite smooth :(
<kaktuskatta> sorry, :)
<vcrobe> jessie^^: And How I can be registered?
<mneptok> derek_: aptitude show $packagename
<genii> !register | vcrobe
<ubotu> vcrobe: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - Have you seen Beryl?  I just installed it like 24 hours ago.  Come to #ubuntu-effects
<kronoman_> any help with fsck errors ?
<dyrne> derek_: hmm not on ubuntu right now.. you can simulate the install like sudo apt-get isntall package -s   might tell you   or check packages.ubuntu.com
<kaktuskatta> Anyhow: I need help with my ext. HDD. I want to write to it logged in as the default user, but I'm not allowed to, because I'm not the owner....
<vcrobe> ubotu: Thanx. My problem is that I'm new in all this. Thanx
<derek_> I found it
<kaktuskatta> How can I fix this?
<derek_> apt-cache showpkg packagename
<derek_> thanks
<mneptok> derek_: oh, if you haven't used aptitude before, "sudo aptitude update && aptitude show $packagename"
<kaktuskatta> How do I give such permission to the default user?
<derek_> ok
<derek_> thanks
<c0nv1ct> kaktuskatta: is the external HDD formatted as NTFS?
<mneptok> kaktuskatta: how is the external drive formatted?
<mneptok> heh.
<hume> is there a way for me in ubuntu to have a nested x-server within or "on top of" the current session?
<derek_> exit
<doomster> hume, tried xnest?
<hume> doomster, nope.
<doomster> hume, also, you can start another X login manager on a different virtual terminal, in case that does what you need.
<mneptok> ^^ far easier ^^
<kaktuskatta> mneptok: ext2
<hume> doomster, that's what I normally do, but would prefer nested....you know if xnest gives me option of rotating the window 90 degrees?
<mneptok> kaktuskatta: nice. /msg me the output of "df -h" (no quotes) with that drive plugged in.
<dazjorz> Hi
<doomster> hume: no idea, I never used it myself. ;)
<dazjorz> A while ago, I modified my taskbars to be transparant and stuff, but now I'd like the original Ubuntu colors back
<dazjorz> how do I do thaT?
<dazjorz> that*
<dazjorz> I'm not sure what the hex was anymore.
<hume> doomster, you happen to know how to run xnest....?
<doomster> nope, sorry, hume.
<hume> ok, thx
<dazjorz> could anybody give me the default hex code for the color of the taskbar?
<Rooy> dazjorz: you can change it to use System theme, it will look consistent with other things
<dazjorz> Rooy: oh, okay, I'll search for that :)
<fbc> I'l trying to create the ubuntu equivalent of a natch file. Will this work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10022/
<fbc> (opps typos) I'm trying to create the ubuntu equivalent of a batch file. Will this work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10022/
<kronoman_> hey, I get in boot this error
<c0nv1ct> fbc: sure it should
<kronoman_>  Error writing block 24583 (Attempt to write block from filesystem resulted in short write) while doing inode scan.  Ignore error? yes
<dazjorz> Rooy: It doesn't change my taskbar ... :/
<kronoman_> what I do?
<doomster> fbc, if you 'chmod +x' it it should work.
<frtmonster> how can i know what is my ext3 linux partition? (hda-what)
<fbc> doomster,  thanx, I think that is what I was missing..
<c0nv1ct> frtmonster: 'fdisk -l
<doomster> frtmonster, 'fdisk  -l /dev/hda'
<frtmonster> linux has fdisk?
<dyrne> frtmonster: sudo fdisk -l
<c0nv1ct> of course
<frtmonster> ok
<PirateHead> fartmonster, that's an awesome nick. </offtopic>
<frtmonster> i thought it's windows heritage:p
<gesus> hey where is a good place to find linux drivers? i have a motherboard which is not giving me onboard sound, a graphics card which is not giving me tvout and a printer which isn't printing very well.  also my mouse back/forward buttons aren't working.  these things make ubuntu less attractive to the windows convertee..
<doomster> don't worry, it isn't as bad as the one from DOS times
<frtmonster> PirateHead, thanks, it wasn't meant to be fart, but people do have imagination:)
<Rooy> dazjorz: i'm out of idea then; btw, its name is gnome-panel
<dazjorz> Rooy: I know :)
<foobar3000> is there a way to tell wget to download to the current directory?
<Huffalump> Every time Ubuntu updates some software, I keep getting vmware probing for networks... repeatedly.  How can I change this behavior to either auto-approve the prob requests or (if its my only choice) disable the auto-probe)?
<thestriker> the videos i watch are restricted to a size..they dont become FULLSCREEN
<foobar3000> instead of creating a new directory when your doing it recursively?
<dazjorz> Rooy: do you still have the original taskbar?
<Rooy> dazjorz: yeah, i left it as default, no color tweaking
<dyrne> gesus: those are individual problems.  the mouse thing isnt a driver issue just config
<dyrne> !nvidia| gesus
<ubotu> gesus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dazjorz> Rooy: could you give me the hex code?
<frtmonster> great, now how can i know what is mount to hda3?
<frtmonster> mounted*
<dazjorz> frtmonster: `mount`
<Rooy> dazjorz: i select the None ( use System color) radio button
<frtmonster> thanks
<jaycie> can someone tell me the name of the solitaire thats in ubunutu? i cant find it.. lost the os
<fbc> doomster, it said sorry the program bogofilter closed unexpectedly.. Is that related un unrealted to the batch file? And I supposed to run the command with sudo?
<thestriker> any help?
<Rooy> dazjorz: and my color (if i know it that is) won't look native on your theme
<vcrobe> PhilK: I get your private messages but you can't receive my messages :-(
<Huffalump> jaycie, you lost the operating system?
<doomster> fbc, what is 'it'?
<jaycie> Huffalump i could not get ubunutu on a diff system but still working on it
<thestriker> how to watch fullscreen videos?
<PhilK> vcrobe: did you register?  i'm not much help on this side of it since i'm actually new to irc :\
<gesus> dyme: ok i will address these one by one thanks mate
<kronoman_> thestriker: in Xine, just press F
<vcrobe> PhilK: me 2
<wizo> hey, what tools do i have to install to be able to use "make" and stuff?
<fbc> doomster,  I run that file to teach "bogofilter" what spam in evolution is.
<jaycie> ops i have to go bbl
<preaction> wizo: build-essential
<wizo> ah thanks
<vcrobe> PhilK: No, I'll see how to register myself
<thestriker> kronoman_, the video size remains the same with the background darker
<thestriker> *not darker..BLACK
<PhilK> !register | vcrobe
<ubotu> vcrobe: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kronoman_> thestriker: you got me then, I don't know
<thestriker> kronoman_, i get everybody..ur not the 1st
<vcrobe> PhilK: where I have to write that?
<vcrobe> PhilK: right here?
<vcrobe> PhilK: I mean, in this window?
<PhilK> vcrobe: yeah, that works fine
<vcrobe> !register | vcrobe
<doomster> fbc, I'b using 'bogofilter -p -e -u' with kmail here, check the manpages if it makes a difference
<PhilK> heeheh, no follow the link and the instructions
<vcrobe> PhilK: ah ok
<fbc> doomster, ok.. thanx will do..
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, my test box in my office keeps jumping onto the dhcp range despite me having set /etc/network/interfaces to iface eth0 inet static
<NET||abuse> how can i stop it jumping onto the dhcp ip range?
<Rooy> NET||abuse: can you try "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" then "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"?
<NET||abuse> ok, one sec
<kronoman_> there is a GUI tool for fsck ?
<kronoman_> or is just a stupid idea ?
<kronoman_> maybe would be cool to code one
<Pici> kronoman_: Not that I'm aware of
<adminx> test
<kronoman_> because when ubuntu crashes , it lets you hang down in a text mode only thing
<rly> hey
<kronoman_> not very user friendly
<ardchoille> kronoman_: There are things that a gui would be simply a waste. I wouldn't install a gui for fsck since it's so easy to use it in a term.
<rly> is there anything like soulseek for linux?
<Peggerr> does anyone know of a program that I can have clients install as a wrapper that will check say weekely to see if there are updates to a installed software program, I am looking for mulitipule os's linux, win, mac
<NET||abuse> ok, ifconfig reports the ip still is 192.168.192.251, whereas before it was jumping to another ip
<kronoman_> ardchoille: I was thinking about grandma user, ie; if she finds a error at boot, I'm not sure that she will use fsck to fix it
<pibarnas> Hi folks, I just upgraded my kernel to the latest one, but network stop working... my config is herehttp://pastebin.com/897691. Any ideas??:
<ardchoille> kronoman_: If there's an error at boot.. how is she gonna run X to use a gui app?
<wizo> how do i set the kernel path?
<ailean> what can i do about the "another synaptic is running" message?
<kronoman_> ardchoille: got me
<kronoman_> ardchoille: maybe a ncurses menu
<bullgard1> One can configure Midnight commander so that it displays in the right-hand halfdetailed information about a highlighted file in the left-hand half. Thisincludes3 date & times (below 'size'). What are the names/identifiers of these 3 dates &times in English?
<ardchoille> kronoman_: That might not be a bad idea
<kronoman_> ardchoille: something like Norton Utilities
<ardchoille> Yeah
<kronoman_> remember, from the DOS days?
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<kronoman_> maybe with recover functions and such
<mojo> tlepes@alembic:/usr/bin $ sudo chmod +X --verbose  ./smbmnt
<mojo> mode of `./smbmnt' retained as 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
<mojo>  ?!?! What gives guys?  Ideas?
<Rooy> ailean: check if apt-get, aptitude or update-manager is running if you're sure there's no other synaptic
<Rooy> mojo: chmod +x with small x
<Gurpartap> how do u set an icon to a custom "starter" in gdesklets starter bar?
<Gurpartap> :-)
<MrBaia> hi
<mojo> Rooy: I am trying to let it run setuid root
<kronoman_> ardchoille: I have my lunch break, I will be back... I will about this "Nort*** err Ubuntu Utilities"
<kronoman_> maybe I can code something
<MrBaia> hi
<Rooy> mojo: sorry, didn't know what was the question
<preaction> mojo: iirc, setuid is +s
<MrBaia> somebody knows somethings aboout fast os switching?
<ailean> Rooy, none of those are running
<mojo> Rooy: oh, okay.  I was reading man chmod and thought it was big X...  i'll try that +s then
<preaction> MrBaia: fast os switching? or virtualization?
<Rooy> ailean: try lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<MrBaia> virtualization:|
<MrBaia> :D
<MrBaia> i have seen on youtube
<preaction> !anyone | MrBaia
<ubotu> MrBaia: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wizo> how do i know what's my kernel path so i can set it?
<assasukasse> how can i put an usb disk on ubuntu
<mojo> Rooy: it took, but i think i set the 'sticky" bit, not the setuid bit.  i suppose i can test it, though.
<MrBaia> ok ubotu
<Gurpartap> anyone using gDesktlets ??
<MrBaia> my question is
<aimee> i need adobe flash downloaded it but cant get it to install
<preaction> wizo: what do you mean by kernel path? you want the initrd? you want the kernel headers?
<Gurpartap> s/gDestklets/gDesklets
<Gurpartap> oops :P
<MrBaia> wich program i need for make a os switch like a video on youtube?!(bad english:()
<ailean> thanks Rooy, but no :(
<Rooy> ailean: sorry, that should be sudo  lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ailean> Rooy, think I'll have to reboot
<ailean> ahh
<preaction> MrBaia: the current defacto standard for virtual machines is vmware. you're going to need a whole lot of reading before you understand how VMs work and how to use vmware server
<aimee> what command do i type in to install adobe flash
<ailean> Rooy, still no.  I'll reboot
<aimee> because the one on adobes site didnt work
<ailean> cheers
<Gurpartap> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Gurpartap> aimee, ^^
<Rooy> ailean: ok then :(
<chris2077> nonfree?
<wizo> preaction, the kernel headers, i did a apt-cache search but it only has kernel headsers for 2.4.*
<preaction> mojo: read man chmod. "s" sets the setuid bit, but you need to specify "user" or "group", so it'd be chmod u+s
<Gurpartap> chris2077, that's it.
<aimee> tyvm gurpartap
<Gurpartap> npaa aimee
<CapriCoRN^80> hi how can i configure Ambient soft modem on ubuntu edby
<frtmonster> how can i check how much cpu power memory apps take on linux
<wizo> frtmonster, try top
<GionnyBoss> I have problems with a VIA S3G Unichrome Pro integrated graphic card on Ubuntu Edgy. It only recognise it as VESA and video is very slow, it is almost unusable. Can anybody help me installing the correct drivers, please?
<doomster> 'top' or 'htop', frtmonster
<frtmonster> doomster,  what's the diff
<Rooy> frtmonster htop can scroll, top can't
<adminx> Have you tried dpkg-reconfigure
<CapriCoRN^80> hi how can i configure Ambient soft modem on ubuntu edby
<doomster> frtmonster, 'htop' is better, but also consider 'ps' which is typically available
<CapriCoRN^80> hi how can i configure Ambient soft modem on ubuntu edgy ?
<Rooy> that's in htop description, haven't used it though
<frtmonster> thanks
<preaction> !repeat | CapriCoRN^80
<ubotu> CapriCoRN^80: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<devilsreject> whats up yallz
<exspecto> howdy
<dyrne> CapriCoRN^80: best bet might be to do a google search like: 'site:ubuntuforums.org modelofmodem'
<Stormx2> Hey everyone! Could someone please recommend to me a nice audio recording/editing suite, like Apple's "garage band"?
<Gurpartap> any gDesklets users around?
<CapriCoRN^80> may be some one here has configure softmodem
<CapriCoRN^80> thats y i asked here
<devilsreject> tyin to figure out some software for linux that does music production
<Stormx2> Gurpartap, what do you need?
<devilsreject> well that werks with ubuntu
<shmeelAway> hi, i have external speakers and i want to have hotkeys to turn up/down the volume for that, but idk how, right now the hotkeys just change the volume for my built in speakers can anyone help?
<dyrne> CapriCoRN^80: yeah you might get a response here. im not familiar with them though
<Gurpartap> Stormx2, if you use starter desklet, how do you apply an icon to a custom created starter?
<frtmonster> u guys use anything different than firefox to surf? maybe something faster?
<exspecto> try the pipelining feature
<floris84> you could try swiftfox, it's optimised for your processor
<Rooy> frtmonster: i use opera browser (not free software)
<Gurpartap> Stormx2, any idea?
<exspecto> anyone else using feisty right now?
<floris84> nope
<exspecto> doesn't seem much different
<floris84> sorry, that was a lame response
<frtmonster> swiftfox floris84 ?
<Rooy> exspecto: there's #ubuntu+1 for development version
<doomster> konqueror is also a decent browser, the smallest I know is dillo
<floris84> it's firefox but optimised for your processor
<floris84> it's a little faster
<Stormx2> shmeelAway: Sounds like you need to set your default alsa device...
<Gurpartap> lynx :P
<floris84> http://getswiftfox.com/releases.htm
<Stormx2> Gurpartap: No, sorry.
<Gurpartap> ok np
<shmeelAway> stormx2 how? just in system-preferences-sound?
<Stormx2> shmeelAway: Possibly, not sure. Ask in #alsa ?
<shmeelAway> k will do
<CapriCoRN^80> i m using command sudo apt-get install xchat on ubuntu edgy but its not working
<Peggerr> CapriCoRN^80, whats the error?
<CapriCoRN^80> xchat Depends tcl 8.4
<CapriCoRN^80> but it is not installable
<CapriCoRN^80> broken packages
<exspecto> rooy: just making conversation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<exspecto> but i'll check that out too
<blue|palm> Hi, can anyone tell me if OO 2.1 is in the ubuntu repos yet? Or must i download it from the OO website?
<Voyagerg> Hi, using sudo, what is the way to get root with the passwd of a normal user?
<foutrelis> Voyagerg: sudo su
<Stormx2> Could someone please recommend to me a nice audio recording/editing suite, like Apple's "garage band"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host206-86.pool8250.interbusiness.it *!*@82.118.204.5 *!*@62.162.225.171 *!*@74-133-74-18.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by gnomefreak
<CapriCoRN^80> wat should i do ?
<craigbass1976> Stormx2, aurdor?
<foutrelis> Voyagerg: Althought you should not use root often. Only for administrative tasks
<Slart> Stormx2: I don't know what apples product is like but you could try audacity
<Stormx2> ill check it out
<craigbass1976> Stormx2, reminds me of Cool edit, but I'm still messing with it.
<profXavier> morning
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> <3 cool edit
<Stormx2> xD
<Voyagerg> foutrelis: yes, but using sudo su I need to know the root passwd, I want that a normal user, can be root using her passwd
<craigbass1976> Stormx2, what?
<exspecto> audacity not what you're looking for?
<vcrobe> PhilK: Do you have some messenger like yahoo?
<Stormx2> craigbass1976: I love cool edit. Is aurdor in the repos?
<Stormx2> !info aurdor
<foutrelis> Voyagerg: You can issue sudo su and use your user password
<ubotu> Package aurdor does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Peggerr> Voyagerg, doing sudo su does not make you know the root password
<CapriCoRN^80> i m using command sudo apt-get install xchat on ubuntu edgy but its not working
<CapriCoRN^80> wat should i do ?
<funpop> which one of these values is the size of the icons in the tray ? --> gtk-icon-sizes = "gtk-large-toolbar=16,16:panel-menu=16,16:gtk-button=16,16:gtk-dialog=16,16:gtk-menu=16,16"
<Peggerr> CapriCoRN^80, what does apt-cache search xchat give you
<craigbass1976> Stormx2, oh, ok.  Yes, but I dont' remember which one.  The rub is that you have to also install jack.  In Fedora, I installed both and was god to go, but in Ubuntu I find that I have to start jack manually, then start ardour.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<CapriCoRN^80> xchat Depends tcl 8.4
<CapriCoRN^80> but it is not installable
<craigbass1976> good to go, not god to go (ever heard of drive through god?)
<CapriCoRN^80> broken packages
<CapriCoRN^80> Peggerr: the above msgs i got
<Stormx2> CapriCoRN^80: First, try sudo apt-get update
<Flosoft> hey
<CapriCoRN^80> how much will it take ?
<blue|palm>  Hi, can anyone tell me if OO 2.1 is in the ubuntu repos yet? Or must i download it from the OO website?
<Stormx2> CapriCoRN^80: What?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@71.167.189.118 *!*@pD9E55707.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@rrcs-71-41-194-65.sw.biz.rr.com Texa!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<Flosoft> I have a problem ... my laptop doesn't seem to recognise my SD Cardreader
<Stormx2> CapriCoRN^80: Was that directed at me?
<craigbass1976> Stormx2, and there's some permission issue too that I haven't looked into much.  I can only run it as the first user account I set up (the one you set up during install)
<Stormx2> !oo
<Flosoft> it's an internal in my laptop
<Peggerr> CapriCoRN^80, yaha sounds pretty broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CapriCoRN^80> yes
<Flosoft> lspci says:
<Flosoft> 02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)
<Flosoft> 02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)
<dyrne> CapriCoRN^80: it will only update the cached information for the sources.list wont install anything
<Stormx2> CapriCoRN^80: Run it. It won't install anything. "sudo apt-get update" (without the quotes)
<CapriCoRN^80> how much time sudo apt-get update will take ?
<Stormx2> Not long, okay?
<Peggerr> CapriCoRN^80, oha you have not run apt-get update
<Peggerr> CapriCoRN^80, apt-get update does not take long
<CapriCoRN^80> ok after it will finish then ic an install the packages i want ?
<NET||abuse> hmm, this is really not straight forward,, i need a way to configure a vpn into our office that is simple enough to get windows clients hooked into, i'm finding it very un straight forward to use openvpn with a windows desktop, requiring some kind of extra vpn command line junk that my end users wont want to even see
<CapriCoRN^80> like xchat etc
<gnomefreak> mode -bbbb @iestorreroja.xtec.net @c-67-165-228-166.hsd1.co.comcast.net @74.193.229.226 @adsl-69-221-132-131.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net
<Peggerr> CapriCoRN^80, the install working now?
<Stormx2> CapriCoRN^80: You can try.
<CapriCoRN^80> yea its working
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@NW-ESR1-72-49-205-157.fuse.net *!*@c-71-206-200-218.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@eburgfw1.beelinegprs.ru *!*@eburgfw1.beelinegprs.com]  by gnomefreak
<wcarey> why can i not register on the forums for www.ubuntuforums.com?
<Peggerr> CapriCoRN^80, oha good
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<CapriCoRN^80> sudo apt-get update is in process
<Stormx2> Ewww what the heck? Audacity is gtk1?
<CheshireViking> blue|palm, looks like the openoffice in the repo's is version 2.0.4 - http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/editors/openoffice.org
<CapriCoRN^80> so after that i can use apt-get install xchat to install xchat ?
<blue|palm> CheshireViking: thanks
<Joost> test
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<blue|palm> CheshireViking: I was just hoping that there would be a 2.1 in the repos)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@12-219-223-238.client.mchsi.com *!*@iestorreroja.xtec.net]  by gnomefreak
<craigbass1976> blue|palm, what's 2.1 got that you need?
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, what part of openvpn is it that you dont like,  the install should be pretty stright foward
<dyrne> CapriCoRN^80: yeah.  bear in mind all of this can be done from gui as well. im not familiar with synaptic though
<CheshireViking> blue|palm, I can't check mine, i'm in work running on windows at the minute
<Flosoft> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@74.193.229.226 *!*@adsl-69-221-132-131.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net]  by gnomefreak
<bullgard1> My Midnight commander displays in the right-hand  half detailed information about a highlighted file in the left-hand half. This includes 3 times (below 'size'). What are the names/identifiers of these 3 times in English?
<Flosoft> !cardreader
<CapriCoRN^80> actually i use suse ..just installed ubuntu
<blue|palm> craigbass1976: well i always like to be in the newest version possible, and ive read a few of the bug fixes actually impact what i use OO for...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cardreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaktuskatta> !cardreader
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-165-228-166.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, they seem to go on about this ease of distribution to clients, but i'm not seeing it, they discuss writing config files and connecting over command line in windows,, now how un gui is that lark,
<Flosoft> anyone able to help me?
<kaktuskatta> Flosoft:  I think we share that problem :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<craigbass1976> blue|palm, such as?  I've not been following the updates and am curious.
<Permand> anyone from Denmark able to give some help about partiotion in Ubuntu?
<Peggerr> NET
<CapriCoRN^80> Permand : u from denmark ?
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, there is a gui for windows  http://openvpn.se/
<blue|palm> craigbass1976: well font fixes, and a couple of other things
<Flosoft> kaktuskatta: have you also got an cardreader in your laptop which doesn't work?
<Permand> yes
<craigbass1976> Denmark Maine?  That's not even an our from here, does that count?
<Cc2iscooL> What's a good program for managing multiple wireless connections (such as one at home and one at work) under KDE? (Edgy, I'm kind of searching through Synaptic but there are a lot of choices, can anyone recommend one?)
<kaktuskatta> yup ;)
<CapriCoRN^80> Permand : is education still free there ?
<blue|palm> craigbass1976: there was one main fix i was impressed with, but i read the review a while back so i cant remember too clearly
<Flosoft> kaktuskatta: have you got any clues?
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, all it has is http proxy or socks proxy,, i'm not looking to root all web traffic over this link, i just want a tunnel into the testbed /file server box in the office
<systemd0wn_> any time i run synaptic no matter what package i install or uninstall or dpkg upgrade its "setting up exim4-config" and hans forever.
<Permand> CapriCoRN^80: yes, i'm from Denmark
<CapriCoRN^80> Permand : is education still free there ?
<bigdad1e> can i get help from someone? im new to ubuntu and have a few questions
<craigbass1976> blue|palm, the bigest thing I was worried about was dbase, and as long as I don't use CentOS I seem to be all set (unless I want to install manually, which actually wasn't much of a chore at all, but a chore nontheless)
<kaktuskatta> Flosoft:the only thing I could come up with is NDISWRAPPER, but I'm a newbie so I don't know how to use it. I've just heard that it's possible
<Flosoft> hmm
<craigbass1976> bigdad1e, what's up?
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, you are kidn of hard to follow, are you saiing that you just want to use a routed and not bridged connection?
<blue|palm> craigbass1976: I see :)
<bigdad1e> my mozilla wont let me scroll smoothly.. agravating.. and my computer keeps kicking me off my remote desktop
<dyrne> bigdad1e: just address the question to the room somone will answer
<dyrne> bigdad1e: nm :)
<Permand> CapriCoRN^80: Yes, i'm studying at Technical University of Denmark and it's still free like all the others
<craigbass1976> bigdad1e, Where are you connecting from/to
<CapriCoRN^80> Permand : nice
<bigdad1e> what do u mean?
<CapriCoRN^80> can u paste me its link in pvt
<craigbass1976> bigdad1e, I don't understand the kicking off remote server part of your quesiton
<maaks> hi
<dyrne> Permand: well not free :) dont you guys average 68% income tax?
<maaks> is there someone coding for ubuntu there ?
<dyrne> Permand: cool place though
<bigdad1e> not server i have 3 people on my desktop and when i try to do curtain things it makes me log in again
<systemd0wn_> anyone know what this could be?  problems with exim4
<jonsebolt> is anyone aware of the xorg.conf option "zaxismapping" and its appropriate syntax?
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, well, a routed connection would be fine(it only allows access to the vpn host machine by the instructions I've read) and that's all i need for now, tough bridged would be nice in the future as there are 2 db servers i'd like access to later
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, but the idea i see from openvpngui is that it wants to set a browser proxy? that's not what i'm after,
<craigbass1976> bigdad1e, things like what?  Are they consistently the same things?
<Witwolf> Hi, I've got a very weird problem when changing my network configuration from dhcp to static. Can anyone help. I think it could be a routing problem. Our Cisco router is in the following range 196.*.24.200/29. The router is on 201 my ubuntu server on 205 and the broadcast is 207. In dhcp it work fine but when I change to static I can only talk to the server, but the server can reach anything, not even the router.
<Permand> dyrne: yes, very cool place..
<bigdad1e> yes like try to turn off the screen saver things like that
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, why would it need a proxy?
<doomster> Witwolf, 196.*.24.200/29 already looks very weird!
<Witwolf> I have followed the ubuntu guide and redone my setup with not luck.
<Craeo> Screen resolution problem and of course it was the horizonal and vertical hertz that was the issue but now I manage to get my monitor to display 1024x768 but it seems somewhat distorded, small squiggly lines. Is there a fix?
<craigbass1976> bigdad1e, every time you move the mouse to stop the screen saver, you have to re login?  is there anything else?  I don't necessarily know the answer, but hoping that getting more info will prompt someone else to pipe up when they think tey know
<Witwolf> Ok it 196.212.24.200
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, that's what i'm saying, i don't want a proxy, but the gui that openvpngui provides just seems to be a proxy setup,,, so i need a way to configure just vpn functionality for windows desktops
<NET||abuse> but I'm having a hard time getting there with openvpn
<Witwolf> I guess theres no reason in hiding the ip
<Lynoure> jonsebolt: Which section?
<doomster> Witwolf, that's a registered range, not something to use for a LAN.
<Lynoure> jonsebolt: mouse?
<bigdad1e> no when i go to the system tab-scrrensaver and turn if off that way it lags then kicks me out
<GionnyBoss> can anybody help me letting a VIA S3G Unichrome PRO integrated graphic card work with Ubuntu, please?
<Witwolf> The server is on the cisco router which has a public range.
<craigbass1976> Witwolf, no sense.  Everybody is going to hack you now, I heard them all running toward your ip... mwahaha
<Lynoure> jonsebolt: And if you want more than general help, which mouse in specific?
<doomster> Witwolf, reread the manual, I'm pretty sure it says 192.168 and not 196.212
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, you mean becuase it is a gui on top of the command line openvpn
<jonsebolt> Lynoure: yes. I am troubleshooting a scrolling issue, and I seem to recall that might be the option I am missing?
<zzaappp> is there anyone here?
<Witwolf> no it does not
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, is that what you mean by proxy
<craigbass1976> zzaappp, no, we're all bots
<doomster> Witwolf, gimme the URL and I might be able to interpret some sense into it.
<Craeo> GionnyBoss, what exactly is the problem?
<Witwolf> url?
<jonsebolt> Lynoure: Logitech laser (6000 I believe)
<Lynoure> jonsebolt: I cannot tell as I am not sure what you recall and what not. But maybe this will help: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/mouse5.html
<Witwolf> url of what?
<zzaappp> how do you use tar so that it picks up hidden files in the current directory, but doesn't recurse toward the root directory?
<zzaappp> I want to tarball my home directory and all the hidden files (like .xinitrc, etc)
<GionnyBoss> Craeo, scroll down and moving windows is too slow, unusable. Ubuntu doesnt recognise the card and put "vesa" driver, but its so slow
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, i mean a http or socks proxy, maybe i need socks proxy, i don't know, but i only want a routed option here, i don't want all packets to go through the vpn, i want to maintain normal web traffic for the user otherwise,
<doomster> Witwolf, URL of whatever you are using as istruction for setting up the notwork
<jonsebolt> Lynoure: thanks. I'll check that out.
<systemd0wn_> any time i run synaptic no matter what package i install or uninstall or dpkg upgrade its "setting up exim4-config" and hangs forever.
<zzaappp> if I do a   %tar cvf /tmp/tarball.tar * .*
<Witwolf> Well I can walk you thru it.
<craigbass1976> zzaappp, to move to another box or something?
<GionnyBoss> Craeo, I tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org and select the via driver, but this way the x server doesnt start
<Huffalump> How does one remove VMware player? It's driving me insane in Edgy.   sudo apt-get remove vmware-player --purge    ....does not work.
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, it just seems weird, that it would be so convoluted to setup the client side of the vpn
<Stormx2> zzaappp: Why not just *?
<zzaappp> no, its not to move to another box; just want a backup that includes
<Witwolf> Ubuntuguide.org
<Stormx2> zzaappp: Have you rtfm?
<zzaappp> using "*" doesn't get the hidden files
<Witwolf> I think, and varoius other sources
<felix> Hi all! I'm looking for a way to print out 64 documents at once.
<zzaappp> storm:  yes, long ago
<Witwolf> my routing tables is as such
<bigdad1e> also how do i get steam to work on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> felix: 64 printers?
<zzaappp> even if I do a fancy copy, like % tar cvf - * | (cd /tmp;tar xvf -)
<zzaappp> I still can't get the hidden files
<craigbass1976> zzaappp, I just tarred the whole directory (/home/craig) and on the new box untarred it into the new /home/craig/ then mv craig/* ../
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, I really dont see how it is convluted to set up the client, it is possible to make it very easy for the clients, click, install and run,  user/pass and you are in
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  you use wine or cedega to run windows apps.
<Craeo> Interesting, has VIA released any additional drivers?
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, that is how I have mine set up
<felix> Stormx2: Had a clown for breakfast?
<bigdad1e> wine wont work says theres no system32 files or something of that sort
<Huffalump> felix, you have 64 printers?
<felix> OMG
<felix> ^^
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, hmm,ok, so i installed the gui,, what now? my server is running i've output the 4 files needed for the client
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  i suggest checking out the wine forums and stuff for how to run steam properly on it then. or go try cedega.
<Stormx2> ;)
<Witwolf> well, ive setup the static with the ip, netmask, broadcast, network and gateway
<felix> "I'm looking for a way to print out 64 documents at once."
<zzaappp> craig:  did you look for hidden files?  you sure they copied over?
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  theres several web sites with wine/game info/tips/guides
<felix> But I found one already. Thanks! ;)
<Huffalump> ;)
<Stormx2> Heffalump? By god that's a good nick...
<bigdad1e> thank you willis
<Huffalump> Anyone know how to uninstall vmware player?
<Craeo> GionnyBoss, For some reason when you use XServer to configure the xconf file, it changes your hori and vert hertz and I believe that's properly why your system won't boot back into X....
<craigbass1976> zzaappp, yes, because my firefox, thunderbird, and xchat stuff all came.
<Dr_willis> Huffalump,  sudo apt-get remove whatever
<Witwolf> then the routing table gives me this :
<bigdad1e> 1 more... how do i get my mozilla to scroll smoothly?
<Witwolf> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Witwolf> 196.212.24.200  *               255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 eth0
<Witwolf> default         196.212.24.201  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<chris2077> what is xubuntu?
<zzaappp> strange.  its not getting the hidden files for me.
<Huffalump> Anyone know how to uninstall vmware player when sudo apt-get remove vmware-player --purge  does not work?
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  never noticed it not doing that...
<craigbass1976> zzaappp, I might have zipped instead of tarred, but I think I tarred first.
<Witwolf> That should be correct?
<Dr_willis> Huffalump,  whats it not 'working' about?
<Huffalump> dr_willis : it
<Huffalump> 's not uninstalling
<bigdad1e> so it does that for everyone?
<GionnyBoss> Craeo, but I guess that the problem is the via driver, because if I do another dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select "vesa" driver it works ...
<colbert> What email clients does anyone here use or is Evolution the best???
<Dr_willis> Huffalump,  so we gather.. any error messages? or somthing more detiled?
<foobar3000> colbert: kmail
<BigFishy> LOL Rob Levin is dead
<GionnyBoss> Craeo, I tryed to change it manually too with the via driver. The point is that via driver doesnt work!
<BigFishy> LAWL
<BigFishy> LAWL Rob Levin is dead
<BigFishy> and burning up in hell
<Stormx2> BigFishy: Not here
<BigFishy> Rob Levin went to hell, lol
<fbc> colbert,  I use evolution... however getting it to work right with bogofilter is a pain, but once you do.. your pretty much set.
<colbert> foobar3000: Is that for GNOME or KDE? I'm  using Ubuntu 6.10 with GNOME
<BigFishy> Where then?
<Craeo> Hmm, what chipset do you have and I will try and google it real quick
<BigFishy> Where can I make fun of lilo?
<BigFishy> Where can I make fun of lilo???
<colbert> fbc: What's bogofilter?
<Craeo> GionnyBoss, Hmm, what chipset do you have and I will try and google it real quick
<bigdad1e> i want to get it to where mozilla scrolls like it does on windows
<Cc2iscooL> bigdad1e: Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Smooth Scrolling?
<bigdad1e> didnt work
<fbc> colbert, evolution has no integrated spamfilter.. you have to use a thrid party app.
<colbert> ohh
<Huffalump> Dr_willis, here's a copy of the terminal -> http://pastebin.ca/392034
<GionnyBoss> VIA S3G Unichrome Pro IGP ... I dont know how to find other information for the graphic card... whats the command to use?
<fbc> colbert, bogofilter is that app.
<colbert> fbc: Where do I get bogofilter?
<Stormx2> BigFishy: Join #BigFishy
<gesus> hi i downloaded drivers for my canon ip4200 from canon.com but it was just four .rpm files... what do i do with these??
<Cc2iscooL> bigdad1e: Just tested here, and it works for me, though I don't like smooth scrolling either. ;)
<fbc> colbert, it's better that spamassasin IMHO.
<systemd0wn_> any time i run synaptic no matter what package i install or uninstall or dpkg upgrade its "setting up exim4-config" and hangs forever.
<vcrobe> PhilK: How I can know where my Linux point?
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, well I set mine up so that not everyone has a unique cert, only unique user/pass some consider it now secure enough but I the it is more then enough security
<chris2077> in evolution, what server type should i choose, am on a single user laptop with hotmail account atm
<systemd0wn_> anyone have ideas?
<BigFishy> LOL Rob Levin is dead
<fbc> colbert, synaptics pakage manager..
<GionnyBoss> Craeo, I tryed googling with this information with no succes... and I cant understand on VIA website how the hell works to download the driver for linux
<colbert> fbc: You said it's a pain to get it to go with Evolution? What do you mean? (I'm installing now)
<BigFishy> LAWL @ Rob Levin
<bigdad1e> Cc2iscool, tried that and it didnt make a difference.. i just want it to where it doesnt scroll 1 section at a time
<BigFishy> Rob Levin is dead, LAWL
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, heh, ok, i generated certs for each user in my case
<BigFishy> LAWL Rob Levin
<wanda_> i need help, is anyone willing
<Stormx2> systemd0wn_: Sounds like it was never configured. Try "sudo apt-get remove exim4-config" and reinstall it?
<BigFishy> LAWL Rob Levin is dead
<Lynoure> BigFishy: what a joyless life you must have.
<systemd0wn_> stormx2, i can try
<NET||abuse> but that's not a big deal.. i think there's a way to roll an installer from openvpn for each client,, just gotta figure out how that's done neatly
<Peggerr> NET||abuse, yes, that can make it a lot more complicated, something I am not willing to do with my users
<NET||abuse> then maybe it'll just feckin work
<fbc> colbert, yes but it won't acctually do anything right until you setup the rules and scripts..
<BigFishy> Hey, I'm not the one who wastes my life writting communist software
<Dr_willis> Huffalump,  try  sudo  aptitude remove vmware-player (or whatever the package is called)
<BigFishy> Hey, I'm not the one who wastes my life writting communist software.
<BigFishy> Hey, I'm not the one who wastes my life writting communist software..
<wanda_> do you know anything of torrent files
<BigFishy> Hey, I'm not the one who wastes my life writting communist software...
<Lynoure> !ops
<BigFishy> Hey, I'm not the one who wastes my life writting communist software....
<BigFishy> Hey, I'm not the one who wastes my life writting communist software....
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso or PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<BigFishy> LAWL
<Dr_willis> Wow we knew this would turn into a troll fest
<Stormx2> BigFishy: But you certainly use it..
* BigFishy was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S010600e04cd50163.vc.shawcable.net]  by apokryphos
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, well i have ssh access remotely untill our dsl ip pool decides to rotate, so i gotta run out for the minute
<c0nv1ct> thanks apokryphos
<Dr_willis> LAWL? that some short cut for "i am an idiot" ?
<Stormx2> Seems so ^.^
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, thanks for putting up with my frustration :) hehe
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: one troll does not a fest make ;)
<fbc> colbert, installing them both is a sinch, getting the to work together, that is a whole other story my friend.
<colbert> fbc, lol well I'm about to find out.. just installed it
<yomm> I wonder what those spammers come here for ...
<schwofler> does anyone know whether there is a general problem with setting up xorg.conf for tvout with nvidia cards? (twinview seems to "work", but it really slows down the system...)
<bigdad1e> well thanks take care
<Huffalump> Dr_willis, thank you.  However, there is still a similiar error which does not uninstall -> http://pastebin.ca/392040
<schwofler> i already read quite many pages at ubuntuforums about it but i still can't get any output on my tv
<Dr_willis> schwofler,  ive never noticed any slowdowns.. but i just use the tv out for a desktop extension, or play videos over there.
<IVBela1> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<dilch> schwofler, i don't get slowdown
<IVBela1> !ftp-server
<yomm> schwofler : acceleration & everything is enabled ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IVBela1> !ftp server
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<mike1o> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<systemd0wn_> stormx2, so far so good. thank you.
<schwofler> yomm, yeah. the point is: x-server takes twice the time to start
<IVBela1> !gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.6-1 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 576 kB
<dilch> schwofler, do you get the nvidia splash screen?
<fbc> colbert, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99603
<schwofler> dilch, yes
<gesus> hi i downloaded drivers for my canon ip4200 from canon.com but it was just four .rpm files... what do i do with these??
<IVBela> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 460 kB
<schwofler> dilch, on both the tv and my monitor
<fbc> colbert, that should give you an idea of some of the rules your going to need to create to get them to work together..
<Dr_willis> Huffalump,  thats looking more like a problem with the vmware player package.  I always use the vmware-server stuff so cant help ya much more.
<IVBela> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dilch> schwofler, but you said you couldn't get any output on your tv
<colbert> fbc, thanks so much! I am going to try it now
<Huffalump> Dr_willis, thanks for trying.  I'm trying to get to vmware-server instead of player.
<GionnyBoss> Craeo, have you got any ideas? Im desperate... Im at my girlfriends father house on his computer, I installed Ubuntu telling him that it will work better, but now if I dont let the video work its a big problem ...
<MitchM> I'm getting a "white cube" when I launch beryl on an Intel card
<schwofler> dlich, not with setting up two x-servers in xorg.conf, only with twin view
<MitchM> anyone have any ideas?
<Huffalump> MitchM, go to #ubuntu-effects
<MitchM> affirm - th
<schwofler> dilch, sorry, misspelled your name
<MitchM> thx
<yomm> GionnyBoss : If you don't fix it , youre not allowed to see you girlfriend anymore ?? :)
<dilch> schwofler, ah ok, i thought twin view wasn't working
<schwofler> dilch, do you use extended desktop or cloning?
<schwofler> dilch, cause maybe the slowdown is only with cloning
<dilch> schwofler, well, twinview does both, so both :)
<dilch> schwofler, i only use it to one side, so maybe that's it
<GionnyBoss> yomm, ahahah! Well, theres windows too on this computer, so he can continue using windows as before but... Id really like to let him use Ubuntu
<yomm> schwofler : card , cpu , memory ?
<yomm> Gionny : i See :) What seems to be the problem ?
<lorderunion> hi i've got a weird problem. im using KDE/kubuntu, but everytime my computer starts up it starts up with the Ubuntu login screen. how do i get it to present the kubuntu login screen?
<schwofler> dilch, nvidia gforce5600, athlon xp3000+, 1,5gb ram
<vcrobe> Hi people, I need some C programmer that help me !!!!!
<yomm> schwofler : hmm uts not your specs either :)
<eck> vcrobe: try ##c
<Craeo> GionnyBoss, I'm not for sure, I want to say try the VIA driver like you were doing and when you're editing the xorg.conf make sure you set the hori and vert hertz correctly so you can boot back intoo X when you restart. But you need to find out what your monitor's hori and vert are first. It worked for me just now. Might want to try the manfacturer's site to get the information about your monitor/
<GionnyBoss> yomm, its a VIA S3G UniChrome Pro IGP integrated graphic card... Ubuntu doesnt recognise it and use the "vesa" driver, but it is so slow... unusable when you move a window or do a scrolling
<dilch> schwofler, maybe try with the TwinViewOrientation "RightOf" instead of "Clone"
<vcrobe> but the question is about an error I get in ubuntu
<rbil> gesus: maybe this page will help ... read it all ... possibly last post will also help? http://www.ubuntux.org/cant-install-canon-printer-drivers
<schwofler> dilch, ok, i'll give it a shot. i'll be back in a few
<schwofler> dilch, yomm thanks for now
<eck> vcrobe: your solution to such a problem should not involve C (or if it does, maybe you should try contacting the ubuntu developers)
<yomm> Gionny : I see , I'm have no experience with that card , but try tweaking some of xorg.conf settings , like : Option "Accel" "True"
<colbert> fbc: I'm stuck already lol with the HowTo.. when he says create 2 filters.. i'm going to edit>Msg Filters, I click Add, but then "Set Status is Junk ThenPipe to program /usr/bin/bogofilter -s + Stop Processing" where do I put that?
<eck> yomm: i don't think you can use acceleration with the vesa driver
<GionnyBoss> Craeo, ok thanks I can try it. But Im not sure it will work just setting the via driver like that. Ive already tryed it a lot of times with different configuration (enabling/disabling kernel framebuffer and other things like that)
<yomm> Eck : I see
<yomm> Gionny/Eck  : Isn't there an S3 driver for Ubuntu ?
<yomm> I thought so ...
<GionnyBoss> yomm, I can try it. The problem is that I cant find a driver
<vcrobe> eck: Can you tell me how to contact them?
<eck> i am pretty sure i have seen such a driver in the kernel config, it must exist
<GionnyBoss> yomm, I afraid that this card is not supported
<craigbass1976> I've mounted up a floppy.  Now, when I change disks do I have to unmount/remount it?
<yomm> GionnyBoss : have you tried : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" & then selecting S3 driver ?
<GionnyBoss> yomm, but I wanted to ask here so I can get some advices from the people here. What would zou do?
<GionnyBoss> yomm,  is there an S3 driver too?
<eck> vcrobe: i would try launchpad.net, there is an ubuntu-dev mailing list but i think you now need to be registered as a dev to write to it
<yomm> GionnyBoss : I thought so , yes
<yomm> tGionnyBoss : not 100% sure
<GionnyBoss> yomm, I tryed the VIA one... now I check :)
<vcrobe> eck: So what can I do?
<vcrobe> eck: Any suggestion?
<eck> vcrobe: what is the problem exactly?
<yomm> GionnyBoss : yes there is on Edgy
<fbc> colbert, in the filters setup
<yomm> GionnyBoss ;: I just saw it :)
<yomm> Gionnyboss : issue the comand I gave you !
<GionnyBoss> yomm, yeah!!! THANKS! Now I try to reboot! come back in 2 mins
<yomm> good luck Gionny :)
<vcrobe> eck:I'm doing the code generator for my compiler. Because of that I need to use the include "/usr/include/linux/elf.h"
<GionnyBoss> yomm, Ive already done it, thanks a lot :) see you in a while
<vcrobe> eck:But the compiler issue an error
<colbert> fbc: Edit>Search Folders or Edit>Msg Filters ?
<vcrobe> eck: file not found "asm/processor.h"
<ucordes> How can I install software from an SVN source?
<fbc> colbert, EDIT > MESSAGE FILTERS
<vcrobe> eck: I just need to know what's the package that contain that file
<eck> vcrobe: you can use apt-file
<fbc> can anyone recommend something for creating an ORGANIZATIONAL CHART?
<eck> vcrobe: download the apt-file package, then do 'apt-file update' (i think), and then you can see the packages providing such a file with something like 'apt-file search processor.h'
<vcrobe> eck: i've tried that but nothing :-(
<kelsin> fbc: Dia
<colbert> fbc: I've got it, thanks
<fbc> kelsin,  do you use it?
<fbc> colbert,  NO problem.. hopes that helps you out.
<lorderunion> hi i've got a weird problem. im using KDE/kubuntu, but everytime my computer starts up it starts up with the Ubuntu login screen. how do i get it to present the kubuntu login screen?
<vcrobe> i've tried apt-file search asm/processor.h but the location of the file inside the packages that appear is not the location where the file must be
<kelsin> fbc: I did when I was doing flowcharts for school, I havn't used it recently
<Huffalump> Dr_willis, I found the answer here (top post) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315493&page=3&highlight=vmware
<fbc> kelsin, would you compare it to VISIO?
<kelsin> fbc: Yes it does the same thing, it makes flow charts, has premade things for electrical diagrams, flowcharts, UML charts etc, just goto the webapge it will answer questions
<doppelganger_> hi..  has anyone here physically repaired a harddrive before? I've got one torn apart right now looking at it
<kharloss>  sudo rename htaccess.txt .htaccess
<kharloss> "
<kharloss> Password:
<doppelganger_> it's making this "clack clack clack" sound
<kharloss> Bareword "htaccess" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<kharloss> Bareword "txt" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<kharloss> hi there . i use a PHP script for my website. for some reason i want to remove my htaccess.txt inside the main folder to .htaccess . but doesn`t allow me to do this. it`s encounter the following
<kharloss> any help /
<kharloss> ?
<ucordes> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<fbc> kelsin, cool, I'll look into it! Thanx!
<kelsin> fbc: np
<MFen> anyone know how i can get programmatic access (from python) to the gnome clipnboard?
<pavs> | Client Uptime:  2d  9h 58m  2s
<pavs> | Current UserName: pavs
<eck> vcrobe: there is also an #ubuntu-devel channel, it might be the case that the ubuntu developers renamed the file or something
<pavs> shoot sorry wrong window
<MFen> i have a command line script which (on windows) works like this: stdin.. | clip   (which pipes it directly into the clipboard)
<MFen> i want the same thing to work in gnome
<vcrobe> eck: thanx, I'll try there
<MFen> so does anyone know how i can write to the gnome clipboard from a python program?
<wan> Has anyone used some automated method (ie: preseeding) to partition >1 disk during installation?
<goomie> Im trying to install a program and its asking for the java home directory is that /usr/bin/java ????
<d0lph1n> hey all.  anyone good with Beryl setup using Xgl?
<eck> MFen: i would try one of the channels on irc.gnome.org, i'm sure someone there is familiar with the python bindings
<apokryphos> d00d_: /msg ubotu beryl
<apokryphos> * d0lph1n
<wolferine> goomie: which java
<[Tuxedo] > Is anyone good with ATi drivers and xorg?
<wolferine> d0lph1n: type of video card?
<MFen> eck: thanks, i could do that
<wolferine> [Tuxedo] : what specifically?
<goomie> wolferine: its looking for a valid JRE
<d0lph1n> wolferine: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro AIW
<goomie> wolferine: as far as which version the program needs im unsure
<wolferine> d0lph1n: good luck, I was fighting with an ATI allday yesterday
<gesus> rbil: thanks that worked great..
<wolferine> goomie, which java will tell you the location of java
<d0lph1n> wolferine: but u eventually got it?
<wolferine> d0lph1n: i ended up buying an Nvidia card
<d0lph1n> lol
<jurdaneta> HOLA ALI
<wolferine> i wanted to dual/beryl too
<jurdaneta> HELP ME UP
<wolferine> there was no way it was gonna happen in ATI-land
* wolferine picks up jurdaneta
<jurdaneta> PLIS A HELPIN HAND
* wolferine offers jurdaneta a hand
<apokryphos> !caps | jurdaneta
<ubotu> jurdaneta: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jurdaneta> COMO CONFIGURA EL GAIM
<d0lph1n> bummer
<apokryphos> jurdaneta: no more caps please.
<Ricesteam> my login screen refresh rate or resolution is not working correctly. As soon as I login though, everything is fine. Anyone know a fix?
<wolferine> jurdaneta: do you have an MSN or AIM account?
<dougie> whats a good torrent manager for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jurdaneta> YES I DO
<wolferine> dougie:  I dind utorrent to be good
* jurdaneta was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (Please, don't shout unnecessarily)
<GionnyBoss> yomm, it didnt work :(
<eck> dougie: i am partial to rtorrent, if you are into the cli thing
<wolferine> thanks apokryphos
<yomm> GionnyBoss : still slow ?
<GionnyBoss> yomm, doesnt load that driver
<dougie> i was useing utorrent on windows
<KevlarSoul> Can you play games on Ubuntu?
<wolferine> same
<yomm> the s3 one
<doomster> KevlarSoul, yes.
<GionnyBoss> yomm, yeah the s3 one
<wolferine> KevlarSoul: there are games included with Ubuntu
<KevlarSoul> doomster like GRAW 2 and Crysis?
<KevlarSoul> those are the ones I want to play
<craigbass1976> I've mounted up a floppy.  Now, when I change disks do I have to unmount/remount it?  Since asking this the first time, I've written a script that unmounts it (if it's mounted at all) the remounts it and made a desktop icon that launches the script.  Is there a better way?
<yomm> Gionny : there are two  , S3 and S3Virge , did you try them both ?
<Stormx2> Ah for pete's sake! Can someone tell me why firefox just overrides all sound on my system? MPD won't play while firefox with a flash video in it is still about. Even if I close the tab, alsa won't play anything. I have to close firefox entirely...
<gumpish> Uhm, is PPC being dropped as a supported arch?
<habeeb> Anyone with experience on loki installers?
<goomie> Where is the java home folder?
<eck> craigbass1976: i would imagine that it is unmounted when you eject the floppy
<doomster> KevlarSoul, ask the manufacturer, but don't forget to mention the processor architecture and that Ubuntu is Linux-based.
<Stormx2> gumpish: Yeah, think so.
<craigbass1976> eck, no
<yomm> gumpish : i heard so , from feisty
<gumpish> wow...
<antiPosix> Stormx2: delicate balance of audio power, oss, alsa, esd
<eck> if not, you should be unmounting it
<wolferine> goomie: what java are you looking for?
<gumpish> That's a pretty dumbass move.
<ify_> Could someone with an ATI card help me get direct rendering working?
<arowanaj> Hi! Do anyone know a howto of ltsp with pxe ? =)
<Stormx2> antiPosix: Any suggestions?
<antiPosix> Stormx2: If I could answer your firefox/flash audio problem, I could solve the world peace crisis
<[Tuxedo] > wolferine: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4819
<eck> preferably beforehand, the kernel will sync writes to disk before unmounting
<craigbass1976> eck, ok, I've done it the right way I guess, just wondered if there were a "righter" way
<goomie> wolferine: well i installed sun java 6
<arowanaj> Dont find any good =/
* KevlarSoul I installed linux about 8 years ago, i found it to be an endless upgrade, bugfix and driver search project, has things changed much?
<doomster> craigbass1976, consider using an 'automounter'.
<wolferine> goomie: sudo apt-get install sun-java
<eck> if you just eject, there could be pending writes that never make it to disk (and if you just put in a new floppy, they could be made to the new disk!)
<wolferine> I beleive
<antiPosix> KevlarSoul: that pretty much sums it up
<wolferine> [Tuxedo] : really, I did spend an entire day working on it
<[Tuxedo] > I wasn't getting any answers on the Ubuntu forums, so I moved it to the Beryl since that was one of the problems.
<KevlarSoul> Antiposix, thanks
<dougie> wolferine: is utorrent in universe or multiverse?
<craigbass1976> doomster, does it work with floppies?  There's no hardware that says "He ejected the disk" or "he put in a disk" so I assumed automounting wouldn't work
<wolferine> dougie:  not sure, havent had the time to install it atm
<[Tuxedo] > wolferine: I've spent 2-3 weeks up to this point just trying to get my Radeon 9000 to identify, today is the first time it has.
<darkcommon> can anything recommend me an good theme (light-clear best (NO DARK COLOURS, I hate its)
* KevlarSoul Why use Linux when MS already does all the same things plus all the devlopers expect you to have it?
<KevlarSoul> seriously?
<wolferine> [Tuxedo] : sorry, but i have not found alot to get it working with Beryl
<doomster> craigbass1976, no, some just mount it when you access the directory and unmount it after some second of inactivity...
<goomie> wolferine: why do i want to install it when it is installed, im looking for the home directory of it.
<[Tuxedo] > KevlarSoul: Go to Youtube and look up Beryl on XGL :P
<antiPosix> [Tuxedo] : you got the ATI Radeon to work properly?  wow, my Radeon 7500 Mobile only gives me 1024x764 max
<Stormx2> darkcommon: I'm always concerned about usability in skins. The best one I've found is called murrina-gilouche
<wolferine> [Tuxedo] : even if you do, I have had issues with it running, even with my Nvidia card
<jvolkman> KevlarSoul, because MS doesn't do all of the same things.
<antiPosix> [Tuxedo] : so I gave up the ATI on linux problem
<lnx^_> hoi
<darkcommon> Stormx2 can u take me a link? and a HOWTO for install?
<eck> KevlarSoul: honestly, linux is not a good platform if you want to play games -- if that is the case, just use windows
<KevlarSoul> jvolkman like what whats the big feature or benefit that Linux has over MS?
<Stormx2> darkcommon: One moment.
<nikin> i ame searching a webserver other than apache to use it with static pages and some compiled CGI scripts.... i browsed in Synaptic and found some... does anyone have any experiencewith one of them, or can point me out some massive tutorial on using them for the above mentioned porpuose
<[Tuxedo] > antiPosix: I just started from a clean install and used the ATi Binaries page.
<darkcommon> no problemo
<KevlarSoul> eck okay
<wolferine> goomie: if you did install it already, then you can always do a search for java*
<eck> linux is not a replacement for windows for everyone or in all scenarios
<craigbass1976> doomster, I shall look into that then, although I'd still have to type a mount command initially, right?  And then every time I put in a different disk?
<jvolkman> KevlarSoul, there is no one big feature or benefit.
<doomster> KevlarSoul, I'm using 'autofs' here, though it's a Debian system and not Ubuntu
<KevlarSoul> then I dont understand
<darkcommon> [Tuxedo] :  you want 3D accel?
<KevlarSoul> oay
<lnx^_> i have a usb disk which i would like to use for backups
<yomm> Its just such a shame one has to cough up a couple of hundred buckaroos just for a gaming os :/
<KevlarSoul> okay is it true US GOvt has a backdoor into MSFT?
<lnx^_> however, i also want to use it for normals files
<jvolkman> KevlarSoul, there are pros and cons, just like with any comparsion between any two entities
<yomm> when the games are already so expensive
<darkcommon> KevlarSoul Linux is free (and with XGL is WVista) but M$ is pay
<doomster> KevlarSoul, no, MSFT have a backdoor into US gvt
<KevlarSoul> yomm, rofl, ive not paid for an O/S in a decade.
<ify_> I am trying to get 3D accel with my ATI card, could someone help me?
<lnx^_> what would be the best way to make daily encrypted backups to it?
<KevlarSoul> MS is pay for who? rofl
<lnx^_> i'm looking for something like rsync with encryption
<darkcommon> ify_ Install Automatix Bleeder (http://getautomatix.com)
<KevlarSoul> doomster oh yeah?
<doomster> lnx^, rsync via SSH?
<ify_> Okay thank you
<yomm> Kevlar : well that's a completely different thing
<preaction> !automatix | ify_
<ubotu> ify_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<preaction> !ati | ify_
<lnx^> doomster: no i mean rsync that encrypts the files
<ubotu> ify_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lnx^> doomster: on the hard disk
<eck> KevlarSoul: also, this would be a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the support channel
<genii> lnx^: Use rsync over ssh
<doomster> KevlarSoul, yeah, I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you ;^)
<Stormx2> darkcommon: First, install the murrine engine: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45442 - THEN install the theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44510
<wolferine> [Tuxedo] : if you want to seek more assistance, maybe try #ubuntu-effects
<darkcommon> preaction... I installed Autoamtix
<gesus> hello can anyone help me i am having problems trying to find a driver for my onboard audio -- motherboard is ASUS P5GD1-VM. I have had big dramas.  Thankyou!
<Stormx2> darkcommon: Uh oh...
<preaction> darkcommon: automatix is not recommended here
<doomster> lnx^, there are tools for that which you can combine with rsync, just rsync it to an encrypted partition
<darkcommon> well
<yomm> darkcommon : next action : remove automatix :)
<lnx^> genii: i mean encryption of the backed-up files on the hard disk
<danshtr> hi all
<darkcommon> Automatix is preinstalled on Ubuntu Ultimate, I have it on "OEM Mode"
<lnx^> doomster: yes that is something i'm looking for, but i need to use that partition on windows as well so i can't install only encfs on it i suppose?
<ify_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> darkcommon: Ultimate edition is not an 'official' distro
<Chousuke> Ubuntu Ultimate? ;P
<preaction> darkcommon: whatever ubuntu Ultimate is, it is not official canonical ubuntu
<lnx^> doomster: or can you create a normal directory with encfs on it (or does it require an own partition)?
<darkcommon> it's true, but I doent need to install programs on it
<Stormx2> the apocalypse is here!!
<wolferine> hehe
<darkcommon> all are preinstalled
<gesus> hello can anyone help me i am having problems trying to find a driver for my onboard audio -- motherboard is ASUS P5GD1-VM. I have had big dramas.  Thankyou!
<wolferine> gesus: what audio card is it?
<danshtr> hi all
<tier`> stormx2: haha, im about to start the apocalypse if i dont get my wireless card working =P
<gesus> wolferine, it's onboard mobo is ASUS P5GD1-VM
<danshtr> is there somthing like .bashrc when i start gnome?
* tier` stabs the broadcom 43xx chipset
<Stormx2> Okay, where did my menubar go?
<TelVGG-Ariel> Hi!
<Stormx2> X chat has no menu bar...
<darkcommon> Stormx2 can you do for me a HOWTO for install the theme??
<TelVGG-Ariel> do you know any system monitor tool (live) for the ubuntu desktop?
<eck> tier`: wait until the 2.6.21 kernel comes out and all your wildest broadcom dreams will come true
<Stormx2> darkcommon: Download it, drag and drop it into the theme manager (System > Preferences > Themes)
<doomster> lnx^, you might be able to create a filesystem on a file using the loopback device, which somehow sucks considering the behaviour on resizes etc. However, I never really used that.
<darkcommon> o
<[Tuxedo] > How do you configure the radeon driver?
<darkcommon> Ok
<wolferine> gesus, the audio is Realtek ALC861
<genii> lnx^: Why not pipe the rsync file retreivals thru encrypt?
<yomm> TELVVG : there's one built-in , or "gkrellm" maybe ?
<wolferine> maybe check the ubuntu forums for support for that card?
<genii> or gpg
<TelVGG-Ariel> thank you
<tier`> eck: i can only hope, i just installed ubuntu last nite and i mean in 2.6.17-10 there's native support for the 43xx chipset and infact my wireless card shows up as eth0 ... but that does me no good because it doesn't want to operate wirelessly .. i've tried forcing the settings using iwconfig but it still refuses to find an access point
<Joost> test
<yomm> TelVVG : System Tools > System Monitor
<Joost> I've the same problem tier..
<tier`> so for now, here i am on my win box... pulling my hair out
<skunkworks> tier: look up fwcutter.
<TelVGG-Ariel> I was thinking on a fancy one, just like the programs used in the screenshots of desktop themes
<gesus> wolferine, where can i find a driver for that?
<sbn> Hi
<TelVGG-Ariel> with transparent graphics, etc
<lnx^> genii: would that work so that i only need to sync the files that have changed, or would it sync all files each time? and could i easily get for example only one file out of a 30gb backup?
<mcquaid> not sure if anyone is too familiar with freenx (nomachine), but I wanted to clarify if it can do rdp so I can use the built in client on remote xp machines or is it always required to install the client
<sbn> Does the livecd download stuff from the internet?
<Stormx2> sbn: No.
<wolferine> gesus: as I said, maybe try the ubuntu forums
<eck> tier`: apparently a lot of the patches that went in for broadcom up until the last few weeks were problematic, and most of the issues are sorted out for 2.6.21 (the next stable release), although I would imagine that at least some of the fixes have been backported by the ubuntu developers
<sbn> Well, What does it to then when it's configurating apt?
<gesus> wolferine, ok thanks
<wolferine> np
<tier`> skunkworks: eh, i tried using the latest ndiswrapper 1.38 and the actually wmp11v27.inf and .sys from linksys and that didnt get anywhere so i figured fwcutter prolly wont get me anywhere either
<wolferine> good lucj
<wolferine> luck*
<apero> hallo
<apero> kann jemand deutsch?
<mcquaid> if the client must be installed, I'm thinking on trying xrdp, but not sure about compression. I've read xrdp uses your installed xvnc.  Has xvnc reached comparable freenx compression yet?
<Pici> !de | apero
<ubotu> apero: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<skunkworks> tier: I could not get ndiswrapper to work - why I switch to fwcutter.
<yomm> TelVVG : There"s a bunch of system monitors in Gdesklets , I think they do transparancy  , mind you TelVVG , if you have Beryl/Compiz you can make any window or setup transparent
<genii> lnx^: I think it would always overwrite since encrypted version could not easily be compared
<skunkworks> tier: I have a buffalo card with that chipset.
<tier`> intriguing.. what was your issue with ndiswrapper?
<darkcommon> a Beryl theme for Murrina-Gilouche
<darkcommon> ??
<yomm> TelVVG , or any compositing manager
<skunkworks> tier: (linux newbie) it would not power up the card.
<tier`> fair enough
<tier`> im pretty much a newbie as well haha. i used to run slackware when i was like 15 but it's been awhile.. i dont remember much beyond some basic commands heheh.
<twilight_> hello and good evning
<twilight_> hello and good evening
<TelVGG-Ariel> I do not have a graphic accelerator in my office, so maybe beryl will not work :-(
<nintendoduffin> hey
<twilight_> sorry anout the mistype
<lnx^> genii: okay, i think i will be looking for something else then, thanks though!
<skunkworks> tier`: same here - I spent a good day trying to ge ndiswrapper to work - switch to fwcutter and poof - it was working.
<genii> lnx^: np
<twilight_> I have a question about bluetooth mouse
<MKR> Just ask :P
<twilight_> ok
<lnx^> has anyone here used encfs? looks promising but i have a couple of questions about the behaviour
<jimcooncat> Please help, trying to delete
<jimcooncat> sudo rm -rf .maildir/.Trash/new
<jimcooncat> rm: cannot remove `.maildir/.Trash/new': Permission denied
<darkcommon> a Emerald theme for Gilouche Metacity (and an wallpaper!!(
<twilight_> has anyone sony erricsson phones work as bluetooth mouse?
<dougie> ok i installed torrentflux but how do i run it?
<dezmodium> hello, im new to linux and ubuntu and I am having a lot of trouble getting my ati card to work correctly. would anyone mind assisting me?
<twilight_> i can assist you
<MKR> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Tuxedo] > What kind of card?
<jimcooncat> why would a file or dir be denied permission from root?
<jani1701> hungary ?????
<dezmodium> 9800Pro
<darkcommon> I have a Bryl thm, no problm
<preaction> jimcooncat: probably because root doesn't have write access to it
<twilight_> the free drivers are fine for 9800
<twilight_> I think...
<sbn> Is SiS191 totaly supported?
<jimcooncat> preaction, so I can chmod it?
<dezmodium> i have tried a number of tuts on installing drivers but i always get to a wall i cannot cross
<wolferine> dougie: u could dl a torrent file to your desktop, right click, select the program you want to open .torrents by default
<preaction> jimcooncat: tias (Try It And See)
<MKR> preaction, root doesn't _need_ write permission
<pierce> does anybody jk
<MKR> root is god
<wolferine> dougie: that usually works for me
<jimcooncat> nope on :sudo chmod 666 .maildir/.Trash/new
<twilight_> i suggest you to stick with the free drivers
<dezmodium> twi: well beryl wont work and i cant get anything that uses nifty graphics to work
<twilight_> I see
<pierce> does anybody know how to enable digital output on soundcards with alsa?
<yettenet> Hi there! I've got a .patch file but I don't know how to use it
<yettenet> Could anyone help?
<twilight_> just a minute
<genii> lnx^: rsyncrypto looks promising But it may have to be setup on both sides
<dezmodium> twi: i realize beryl isnt officially supported but whats the point of getting linux if you cant have a little fun you know what i mean
<sbn> Is SiS191 (network card) totaly supported?
<smopoim86> i'm interested in installing beryl
<twilight_> let me see your xorg.conf
<amorphous_> why would i have about 30 instances of ssh-scan running? should there not just be one? the machine is on all day, is streaming, but is having problems.
<dougie> wolferine: its not in the list...its supposed to be web based or something....
<dezmodium> twi: ok how do i go about that
<wolferine> dezmodium: I spent the entire day on it yesterday, i didnt find it fun
<[Tuxedo] > www.pastebin.org
<twilight_> smopoim86: /join #beryl
<wolferine> dougie: no idea
<wolferine> use #ubuntu-effects instead of #beryl please
<apokryphos> smopoim86: /msg ubotu beryl
<Kronuz> hello
<twilight_> ok just  a suggestion
<twilight_> i ve made
<amorphous_> also... am having ongoing problems with flash player 9 - machine claims something in the script is causing it to slow down & that the system may come to a halt. The systems do.
<sbn> How come that the live cd can open goolge fast but other sites not?
<Kronuz> hey, I installed ubuntu, then I installed the kubuntu-desktop (just to see how it was) 'cause I didn't like it that much, I uninstalled it, but now every time I boot it says kubuntu instead of ubuntu (I already tried installing the ubuntu-desktop package) how can I change that splash screen back to ubuntu?
<amorphous_> I'm trying to convert a group of cafe's to ubuntu and have learnt loads, but this is defeating me. can anyone help???
<genii> sbn Likely it will open other sites fast the 2nd time you go there. caching
<twilight_> has anyone made sony ericsson phones work as a mouse?
<Dr_willis> gee - i tend to install kubuntu and ubuntu desktops.. theres just too many good apps in both to just have one.
<sbn> genii but for first time is 10mins not too long?
<jrib> !usplash | Kronuz
<ubotu> Kronuz: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<genii> sbn I would say so, yes.If it is the same page you keep trying to open it may be the website
<dromer> hi all, atm I'm trying to have dual-screen on my htpc with the composite-out of my Geforce2/MX. I used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&highlight=  and it works quite well, but is there another way to have the 2nd screen as an actual extension of the desktop? so I can move programs and maximise them etc?  this would be quit helpfull since I can hardly read any text and stuff on my tv
<sbn> genii its for all sites except google
<smopoim86> I'm a n00b to linux, and want to install beryl, but i couldn't boot after installing the last 3 times i installed it
<frtmonster> how can i watch dvd on xubuntu?
<doomster> dromer, merging two monitors into a single virtual one is called 'xinerama', just google for it
<wolferine> smopoim86: what type of card?
<wolferine> video card*
<smopoim86> it's an older mobile ati
<genii> sbn If you hit refrsh on google does it take along time too or load again or show results from a search right away?
<doomster> frtmonster, 'apt-cache search dvd', then pick one of the dvdplayers
<Wanderer> don't suppose anyone is running Linux on an IBM x3250 or similar system with a "sys mgt" port on the back?
<dromer> doomster: wow thnx :)
<dromer> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<smopoim86> Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<ReaperFromHell> Good Morning every1
<wolferine> morning
<sbn> wauw
<sbn> found a website that is working fast
<frtmonster> doomster: ok
<frtmonster> doomster:  can you recommend one that works fast
<Parmalatta> Hello, i need help, i am running a LiveCD and i need to write on my NTFS hard drive a 600 MB ISO
<Parmalatta> Is there a command^
<genii> sbn Just seems like your connection then
<sbn> genii that would suprise me
<smopoim86> so, how di i install beryl on a Radeon Mobility M6 LY?
<Parmalatta> Hello, i need help, i am running a LiveCD and i need to write on my NTFS hard drive a 600 MB ISO
<wolferine> smopoim86: its not straight-forward with an ATI card
<frtmonster> doomster:  i have VLC and it didn't work
<genii> sbn eg: websites near to your location physically will load relatively quick but distant sites timeout or fail due to long paths over the internet
<wolferine> smopoim86: try the forums, its your best bet
<Parmalatta> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<doomster> frtmonster, I'm using xine here, with some add-ons from Christian Marillat (see google) for circumventing some replay-prevention mechanisms
<smopoim86> thanks
<Pici> !ntfs | Parmalatta
<ubotu> Parmalatta: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dod1450> what is the command line to do a patch upgrade
<grout> can someone recomend a good pc card wifi adapter for a laptop that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<genii> sbn from a terminal/console you can use ping <website host url>   to see what kind of times they take to respond
<ReaperFromHell> hum... can any1 help me out here? i'm using firefox and for no good reason and out of the blue when i press Ctrl+F a terminal window pops up... but not a regular one. this one is smaller and not transparent (like my usual one)
<jrib> dod1450: what do you mean by "patch upgrade"?
<dod1450> I am unable to find yum.
<wolferine> ReaperFromHell: probably a hotkey setup in your system
<ReaperFromHell> where can i set these?
<Pici> dod1450: Ubuntu uses apt, not yum as its package manager.
<jrib> dod1450: ubuntu uses dpkg and apt-get for package managerment, not yum
<dod1450> thanks
<jrib> !apt | dod1450
<ubotu> dod1450: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<grout> can someone recomend a good pc card wifi adapter for a laptop that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<Pici> !hardware | grout take a look at this link, theres alot of stuff there about supported devices:
<ubotu> grout take a look at this link, theres alot of stuff there about supported devices:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wvdschel> hi
<MoJo> Hello all
<wvdschel> I have installed the sun jdk
<wvdschel> but the runtime seems to still use gij
<jrib> !multijava | wvdschel
<ubotu> wvdschel: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Cc2iscooL> Is there a way to reduce the timeout on network connections a bit? I'm used to the old Windows ;) kicking me off of my connections after about a half a minute of losing connection to a wireless network or the internet, but with Ubuntu I'd never know that I've actually lost connection for like...I think after 10-20 minutes it finally realizes that it's lost connection. Is there a way to reduce the timeout values to a bit mo
<Cc2iscooL> re sensible value?
<wvdschel> thanks ubotu !
<zAo^> grout, I got a cheap Sweex LW052
<MoJo> I'm just trying to get Edgy (6.10) to install on an AMD x64 box.  I can install the i386 distro fine...but the x64 install just hangs...any help?
<frtmonster> thanks
<wvdschel> will this make eclipse use this vm as well?
<Pici> MoJo: Have you tried the Alternate CD?
<wolferine> Mojo: it hangs when?
<zAo^> MoJo, boot without "quiet"
<wolferine> wvdschel: what are you trying to do?
<MoJo> I did try both the Alternate ISO image and the AMD x64 iso...how do you boot without 'quiet'?
<wvdschel> use the sun jvm as my default runtime for eclipse projects
<wvdschel> and the rest of my system, of course
<wolferine> wvdschel: ah, not sure, sorry
<Pici> wvdschel: If it doesnt, I believe theres an option in Eclipse to change your default version.  I could be wrong about that though.
<wvdschel> yes, there is, but the sun version wasn't even listed before
<grndslm>  /join #picard
<grndslm> oops
<wvdschel> lets just try and see :)
<Pici> Good idea
<twilight_> i ve made it!
<twilight_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87919
<wolferine> wvdschel: so you want java, so you can write java?
<wolferine> not just the JVM?
<NevroPus> does anyone have a good link for installing the ATI drivers in ubuntu edgy? I have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and envy, but noen of them will give me direct rendering. I had direct rendering enabled before I changed hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu
<erphan> 
<Pici> wolferine: I think jrib already answred  his question
<wolferine> k
<wolferine> thanks
<grndslm> anybody know how to map the brightness keys on my laptop??  that's the only thing that doesn't work...other than the occasional suspend to ram issues which i hear aren't all too uncommon
<wvdschel> wolferine, yes, but the compiler works fine
<guspad> does someone here uses freemind ?
<wolferine> wvdschel:  and Eclipse does not?
<wvdschel> no
<wolferine> hmm
<wvdschel> it doesn't use the right vm
<oopsy_> can someone redirect me to a ndiswrapper howto guide, complete, with no ethernet connection required (optional)
<NevroPus> wvdschel, tried netbeans?
<magical_bacon> how do i check which relese of ubuntu im running?
<wolferine> im sure he doesnt want Netbeans
<wvdschel> I want eclipse :)
<Yaseax> is there any way to control amarok instead of using the main/playerwindow or superkaramba? eg a plugin for xfce or gnome
<wolferine> see :)
<zAo^> magical_bacon, just look in /etc/apt/souces.list ;)
<wvdschel> I need a specific plugin to work :)
<Hatty> magical_bacon: help->about ubuntu
<oopsy_> can someone redirect me to a ndiswrapper howto guide, complete, with no ethernet connection required (optional)
<wolferine> magical_bacon: System->About ubuntu
<Pici> !version | magical_bacon
<ubotu> magical_bacon: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<fbc> colbert, still here?
<colbert> fbc: Yes
<fbc> colbert, http://johnleach.co.uk/words/archives/2005/09/15/180/
<oopsy_> can someone redirect me to a ndiswrapper howto guide, complete, with no ethernet connection required (optional)
<fbc> colbert, this is the information that helped me the most..it shows you step by step.
<colbert> oh wow thanks man
<Pici> !ndiswrapper | oopsy, perhaps this
<ubotu> oopsy, perhaps this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<colbert> Gonna do it now
<Craeo> Has anyone install Bittorrent on their PC?
<felixhummel> hi!
<Craeo> Having some trouble getting the package installed
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello
<wvdschel> i manually installed the vm
<wvdschel> it works now
<sbn> If I click on Install, it doesn't do anything
<bigdad1e> does someone know how to fix my wine? it says it cant load the system32 file
<felixhummel> I'm looking for a simple backup solution, i.e. something between cron jobs and bacula.
<pedro> ola
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I setup kdm to use nis as auth method?
<felixhummel> Something with a curses front-end would be great..
<Badm4n> i use dapper console mode i have client 192.168.1.10 - 192.168.1.50, the problem is i want to limit ip 192.168.1.40 and 192.168.1.45 . how i can do that
<pedro> como te llamas
<wvdschel> oh no :(
<Pici> !es | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wvdschel> now eclipse still uses gij :(
<lonran> hi
<pedro> puta
<Andy_Alpha> what is noapis?
<lonran> where can i download screenlets for beryl?
<Andy_Alpha> what is noapic?
<wolferine> what is the command that gives me info about my LAN, similar to ipconfig in winblows?
<wvdschel> ifconfig
<james296> hey I need help getting my Lexmark 4300 printer to work wirelessly with Ubuntu
<wolferine> thanks
<magical_bacon> whats the current stable relese?
<wvdschel> ifconfig -a for all interfaces
<magical_bacon> 6.1?
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying Xinerama now for my dual-screen setup, though I;m not sure how to handle the composite-out and the tv connected in xorg.conf since the guide on ubuntuforums only explains a setup with two generic monitors
<Pici> magical_bacon: 6.10
<wvdschel> wolferine, you switched recently?
<wolferine> to?
<wolferine> linux?
<ReaperFromHell> ok i've located my problem
<wolferine> yes
<wvdschel> good
<wolferine> on both systems
<wvdschel> the more the merrier :)
<ReaperFromHell> for some reason Ctrl F opens up xterm
<wolferine> had a mandriva box for a few months
<Andy_Alpha> what is NOAPIC?
<ReaperFromHell> i've tried uninstalling xterm
<james296> well?
<wolferine> Andy_Alpha: google?
<wvdschel> meh, no distro beats ubuntu
<wvdschel> I tried them all :)
<AndrewLife> I'm trying to install updates with apt-get, and it's trying to connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10), which is timing out. I'm guessing the "ca" in front means it's the canadian version of the server, is there a way to get it to connect to another server that wont time out?
<wolferine> hehe
<bigdad1e> how do i uninstall wine?
<ReaperFromHell> but if i do Ctrl on firefox
<wvdschel> sudo apt-get remove wine?
<wolferine> ill agree, its pretty decent
<ReaperFromHell> the search option does not open
<dyrne> AndrewLife: sudo sed -i 's/ca.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<dyrne> AndrewLife: then sudo apt-get udpate
<AndrewLife> thank you
<dromer> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<lonran> hi
<lonran> where can i download screenlets for beryl?
<dyrne> AndrewLife: maybe best to leave off the g and just do 's/ca.//'
<Pici> lonran: Try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<lonran> Pici, thks
<gordonjcp> is there an ubuntu package of a newer version of subversion?
<grndslm> anybody know how to map the brightness keys on my laptop??  that's the only thing that doesn't work...other than the occasional suspend to ram issues which i hear aren't all too uncommon
<MoJo> Using the 6.10-alternate-amd64.iso after selecting text or OEM install it gets to "Booting the kernel" and hangs.  Using the 6.10 - dvd - amd64.iso  and selecting Install it gets to the progress bar graphic @ 0% and hangs
<genii> MoJo Try using as boot option notsc
<MoJo> ok...trying that now
<wo0lverine> hello
<[abhishek] >  /etc/inittab file not found in edgy 6.10
<[abhishek] > where does ``init'' look for?
<[abhishek] > in edgy?
<[abhishek] > wo0lverine:  /etc/inittab file not found in edgy 6.10
<Super_Pollos> Help!? , I am having some trouble with the time on my computer, it has a ubuntu 6.10 install with all curent updates, tyeh problem is that its losing time (About 6hours) every time i turn off the system(energy conservation is an issue so it has to remain off when ever im not actively using it) Why is this occuring? The BIOS clock is fine....
<r00t_> why cant i edit my sources.list im on my admin acount,but it claims i dont have privs?
<dazjorz> Hey, nash :)
<YamiTenshi> hoi :P
<CharlieSu> how can i have my computer automatically update time?? When in gnome and i to edit prefs the icon for synchronizing time doesn't work
<dazjorz> oh
<dazjorz> join #codeyard ook ff
<frtmonster> hi, i have a 3 yr old celeron laptop with 256 ram, i want to tweak it using the ram swap here : http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed  - how much value should i set it to?
<YamiTenshi> sgoed
<wo0lverine> sorry i don't know [abhishek] 
<Aproxima> Super_Pollos: your battery is still ok?
<Super_Pollos> yah
<barata> hi, why run command (Alt-F2) can be dead together in Gnome & xfce?
<[abhishek] > wo0lverine: ok.. thanks
<genii> might want to install ntp to sync time from internet
<Super_Pollos> its fine the BIOS doenst have a problem it is teh latest version too (f4c on a Gigabyte GA-6BXC)
<Super_Pollos> and the machine is a standalone thats has no internet access
<Aproxima> hm
<zAo^> does anyone know where to download the Foresight Linux theme??
<YamiTenshi> hey, I have a problem with ubuntu: when I try to boot it from GRUB it tells me it can't mount the root fs...
<Aproxima> then, I dunno :I
<MoJo> No joy with the notsc switch...but that reminded me that I had problems with FC6x64 on this smae proc/mobo combo...something with the implementation of APIC...used the noapic switch and I'm good.....
<MoJo> Thanks for the help!
<Aproxima> soz
<gioacchino> I have  aproblem
<Super_Pollos> thnx anyway Aproxima ill just have to keep setting teh time back to the current everytime i start it up
<dazjorz> YamiTenshi: That's probably not a problem with Ubuntu, my guess is that GRUB doesn't know what your root fs is.
<CharlieSu> can anyone help me with NTP?  i want to have my comp autosync time
<dazjorz> YamiTenshi: did you ever got to editing grubs menu.lst?
<genii> YamiTenshi: Please use the website http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to paste the exact error. then report back the pastebin url
<dazjorz> genii: He can't. He can't boot grub and he's in windows atm, afaik.
<YamiTenshi> exactly
<YamiTenshi> well, GRUB boots
<dazjorz> genii: Or he'll have to write it over to a paper and then to the pastebin, but afaik, grub doesn't do a lot more than "Cannot mount root FS"
<gioacchino> I create a bridge with bridge-utils
<gioacchino> the bridge work
<Super_Pollos> CharlieSu did you even try looking at teh help files in that section?
<predaeus> YamiTenshi: did you change the kernel or is it an out-of-the-box Ubuntu install?
<YamiTenshi> but when I try to boot ubuntu it gives a lot of text and then "cannot mount root fs"
<gioacchino> and the other computer go in itnernet
<YamiTenshi> new install
<LC> what is name of packet, like ttf-ms-fonts ?
<genii> YamiTenshi: Well, depending on the error it could either be an issue with the initrd file or the actual root. If it's the initrd then can be relatively easily fixed from a livecd
<gioacchino> but my computer ( with the bridge ) wonrk only in the lan not wirk internet
<CharlieSu> Super_Pollos: where are they plz?
<dazjorz> predaeus: he used the ubuntu 6.10 desktop CD
<rylan> is there any way to scan for open ports on my computer?
<nixnoob> anyone know what the default kernel interrupt timer frequency is on ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft?
<genii> rylan nmap
<rylan> genii, in terminal?
<YamiTenshi> I tried a reinstall, still didn't work... does that mean the issue is i the initrd file? (by the way, a previous version gave the same error, does that help?)
<genii> rylan Yes, it works from terminal. You may need to install it first.
<LC> what is name of packet, like ttf-ms-fonts ?
<nixnoob> msttconrefonts
<rylan> hmm. nothing.
<dazjorz> YamiTenshi:  I don't think the problem is in the initrd file, unless you require some drivers for your hardware
<god> hello
<genii> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<god> someone the other day told me to reset my password through recovery mode
<god> now when I click the update button
<rylan> genii, aha
<frtmonster> I tried playinng dvd using mplayer and it says 'FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)'
<god> and type in my username in the box that pops up, it says it's invalid.
<genii> rylan First, in console do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nmap
<dazjorz> YamiTenshi: I gotta go for .. 5 min, bbl
<nixnoob> frtmonster did you get the codecs?
<predaeus> rylan: if you want to test your router, you can also use https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 that page can test ports. I do not know if this is also possible with nmap.
<frtmonster> nixnoob:  the dvd lib something? yea
<rylan> genii, oh, i forgot the update part. i hope its not totally important
<nixnoob> frtmonster, then i dont know....
<YamiTenshi> the only drivers I need are for my USB modem and probably for the 3d support on my graphics card
<jasiu> czesc
<jasiu> hello
<genii> rylan The update part is just in case previously you had not installed anything.
<YamiTenshi> and maybe it helps if I tell you that it works fine on my laptop, and that SuSE works fine on this PC?
<gioacchino> anybody want help me ?
<rylan> genii, ah, well everything seems to be going swimmingly
<nixnoob> does anyone kno the default kernel timer interrupt frequency on ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft?
<rbil> rylan: just do System ... Administration ... Network Tools ... select Port Scan tab and scan localhost
<rylan> rbil, that sounds easier.
<nixnoob> no one has recompiled a ubuntu kernel?
<predaeus> gioacchino: does route show an entry to the default gateway (router, internet modem)?
<genii> rbil I wasn't aware gnome had a bultin function for that :)
<dromer> ok, I'm really having some problems getting Xinerama/twinview w/e to work. I want to extend my desktop to a tv using the composite-out of my Geforce2, can anybody help me? :$
<nixnoob> gnome rocks
<rylan> rbil, round two, since all my open ports are being used. how do i open one?
<Boll> I am unable to launch the users-admin tool, I consistently get the error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10060/ . /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.SystemToolsBackends.service exits, and look ok.
<Boll> Any suggestions?
<AMSmith42> From the LTSP wiki:
<AMSmith42> Ltsp-5 on Ubuntu
<AMSmith42>  If you just want an easy installation of LTSP Ubuntu, you should use the Ubuntu supplied packages.
<rbil> rylan: ports are opened depending on the services you're running. you can define a particular service to use a particular port other than the default one for that service. so what are u trying to accomplish?
<AMSmith42> Where's that?
<rylan> rbil, trying to open a port so that i can run a bittorrent client. so far snails pace downloads
<gioacchino> predaeus: I can ping the router and other pc in my lan but i can't go in internet
<rbil> rylan: u using a NAT router? if so, that's where u open the port
<willskills> gioacchino - DNS !!!
<nixnoob> rylan, do u have a router?
<frojnd> hello there
<rylan> rbil,  i am using an unknown chinese router.
<willskills> you must also add your DNS server IP's in Networking
<frojnd> if I wanna install java for firefox, than: udo apt-get install sun-java5-jre   and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin , but what if I wanna install java for opera??
<gioacchino> willskills: no because I had try with the ip of google and it can't ping...
<nixnoob> rylan you need to forward the ports on your router the port should be opened on your machine by he torent client
<rbil> rylan: well that is where u do the port forwarding. how? read the manual for your router
<javb> hi guys.. im using Beryl / AIGLX ... it runs fantastic. The only issue is that every 5 to 7 minutes it freezes for about 15 seconds.. somebody with the problem ?
<rylan> rbil, chinese router. chinese manual
<gioacchino> willskills: when unable bridege internet work when I able it nternet not work only for my pc
<predaeus> gioacchino: Please post the output of "route" to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the link here.
<rbil> rylan: can you login to the router with a web browser and find a menu to do this?
<gioacchino> how to make route ??
<firepol> hi, i have a dual boot: winxp on /dev/hda1, ubuntu on hda2. i resoter the MBR with winxp. now i can't restore grub.
<firepol> I booted with sysresccd, chroot /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntu then run grub-install /dev/hda and i get his error: the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. can you help?
<rylan> rbil,  chinese router, chinese information from the web browser
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys, anyone know how to change Song Info on .ogg files in Rhythmbox?
<rylan> rbil,  i dont read chinese
<rbil> rylan: well I certainly can't help you :-)
<gioacchino> predaeus: this is too hard because when I active bridge internet not work and I must restart my pc...
<nixnoob> rylan translate online
<gioacchino> predaeus: can you tell me about make a "route" ?
<rylan> nixnoob, thats a whole bucket of holy crap engrish
<predaeus> gioacchino: Sry, I am not familiar with bridging but you can try to "route add default gw ROUTERIP" next time. Maybe it helps.
<nixnoob> Does anyone know the default kernel timer interrupt frequency for Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft?
<predaeus> gioacchino: route is a program.
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys, anyone know how to change Song Info on .ogg files in Rhythmbox?
<gioacchino> predaeus: I had try it but not work..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<genii> rylan On the underside of the router does it have some english model number?
<genii> (on a sticker etc)
<dazjorz> YamiTenshi: ben je er nog?
<YamiTenshi> jah
<rylan> genii, also the actual router is somewhere i cannot get to.
<gioacchino> predaeus: haaaaaaaaaaaa now I understand I try it when the bridge is up..
<dazjorz> YamiTenshi: Type lspci in SuSE and give me the output
<genii> rylan Ah, OK
<rylan> genii, i live in an annexed appartment. router is locked away
<gioacchino> predaeus:  this is my route http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10061/
<YamiTenshi> I will somewime, but right now I can't (if I boot SuSE it'll run the installation again, and that takes an hour or so)
<gioacchino> when the bridge is down
<nixnoob> game over for you rylan.
<rylan> nixnoob, damn
<dazjorz> YamiTenshi: that'll tell you what hardware your PC requires, and I'm pretty sure ubuntu'll support it
<nixnoob> Does anyone know the default kernel timer interrupt frequency for Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft?
<rylan> nixnoob, if china didnt have easy jobs lots of money and beautiful girls it would really suck to live here
<Megaqwerty> Is there a DVD ISO I can download to get the main repository on a DVD? (So I don't have to be connected to the internet to install packages)
<YamiTenshi> if SuSE supports it, I think ubuntu will support it too :P
<dazjorz> Yes, indeed
<rbil> rylan: get the administrator of that router to open the port(s) you require
<dazjorz> YamiTenshi: I don't think it's the hardware
<nixnoob> thats your only option rbil is right
<YamiTenshi> but since SuSE runs fine, I don't think it's the hardware
<rylan> rbil, admin is a moron
* dazjorz will brb
<YamiTenshi> maybe I can use the GRUB installed by SuSE?
<rbil> rylan: send him over here, I'll straighten him out. I have a couple 2x4's around
<KrisWood> Hello everyone, I installed php5 via apt-get install and suddenly my MySQL install stopped working. I'm looking it up now but if anyone's got an easy answer I'd appreciate it.
<gioacchino> predaeus: the other problem is: when I restart my computer the bridge is deleted automatic...
<Megaqwerty> anyone? ^^
<N3WB> I don't like GRUB nether GRUB Likes me (Error 21 :| )
<predaeus> gioacchino: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10062/ mine is below. You can see that the ip of the router is at the gateway here. Maybe that is the difference. Did "route add default gw IPADDYOFROUTER" not work?
<rylan> rbil, if i wanted to straighten him out all i would have to do is talk really loudly.
<rylan> rbil, chinese admin = complete wuss
<KrisWood> oh and I was upgrading from php4 not sure which version
<predaeus> gioacchino: sry, I am not too familiar with these things myself. But I think this could be the problem. The Linux Kernel does not know where the connection to the internet is.
<dromer> anybody here with experience in xinerama and composite-output?
<wolferine> dromer, what video card?
<Retardedpope> is there anyone that can help me get java and glade to work together?
<ICQnumber>  a quetion for profi; how to start a screen saver without turning the screen black, (looks like the screen saver is transparent)
<YamiTenshi> hey N3WB, have you tried reinstalling GRUB?
<gioacchino> predaeus: thanks 1000!
<dromer> wolferine: geforce2 mx
<wolferine> thats not a dual card, so you have two cards?
<predaeus> gioacchino: ???? did it work?
<gioacchino> anybody know linux bridging ??
<N3WB> Yep, but i was stupid and downloaded the alternative Image :p
<gioacchino> predaeus:  now I try
<N3WB> So i'm downloading desktop now to try to get into Ubuntu and fix the files
<YamiTenshi> N3WB: where did you install GRUB?
<N3WB> Or just reinstall it, whatever that works bests
<N3WB> *best
<sacater> when using apt-get to install applications, we get regular updates from synaptic, telling us when to upgrade, when compiling from source we have to do it manually right?
<Retardedpope> used the code from this page: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8111 but I get compile errors when I try to compile it
<N3WB> Well i have 1 drive, partioned into 3 small ones
<N3WB> 1 for media, 1 for windows and 1 for ubuntu
<N3WB> i installed it on ubuntu one
<N3WB> Could it be because i have connected the SATA on the motherboard to ATA_RAID? Thought i dont use RAID
<gioacchino> predaeus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10063/
<YamiTenshi> if GRUB recognizes your other OS (if you have one)  you should install it to (hd0) or into your primary harddisk (/dev/hda?)
<yettenet> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<firepol> if i run "grub-install /dev/hda" from a chroot system (booted from sysresccd) i get his error: "the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly". can you help?
<gioacchino> predaeus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10063/
<dromer> wolferine: no I have just that card, I want to attach a tv on the composite and extend my desktop, I had twinview (two separate desktops with the same keyboard/mouse) before that worked, but I really want to extend the desktop, not make 2 seperate desktops, I heard Xinerama was the way to go
<N3WB> I have Windows Vista Installed
<predaeus> giocchino: maybe you will have to remove those other 2 gateways (default) first. Not sure. Let's see what "man route" tells us how to remove them.
<N3WB> And GRUB reconized it when i installed Ubuntu
<gioacchino> ok thanks
<variant> how can I completely remove the gnome-panel config for my user account? I have deleted everything .gnome or .gconf or .metacity but it's still starting up with the same config
<wolferine> dromer: with an ATI, its always a shot in the dark
<dromer> wolferine: I don't have an ATI :P
<industria1> root@industrial:/home/chi# cp /media/alt/mp3/Neuer\ Ordner  /mnt/hda3
<industria1> Neuer Ordner/     Neuer Ordner (3)/
<industria1> root@industrial:/home/chi# cp /media/alt/mp3/Neuer\ Ordnerr (3)/   /mnt/hda3
<industria1> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<industria1> root@industrial:/home/chi#
<industria1> ? -.-
<predaeus> gioacchino: try something like "route del default gw eth0" and then add it again
<Badm4n> "find: warning: you have specified the -maxdepth option after a non-option argument -type, but options are not positional (-maxdepth affects tests specified before it as well as those specified after it).  Please specify options before other arguments" <-- whats wrong with that ? ( ubuntu dapper )
<TeTeT> does anyone have either a PCMCIA or external USB ISDN card running on Edgy? If yes, which one do you use?
<YamiTenshi> then try installing it to your primary harddisk (shoudl be (hd0), otherwise it probably is /dev/hda)
<Pici> industria1: try escaping your parenthesis with backslashes
<wolferine> dromer oh yeah, right
<wolferine> sorry, my bad
<industria1> Pici  can you show an example ?
<rylan> so, there are apperantly NO open ports on my computer that are not being used. and a program wants an open port.
<industria1> please
<amanuel> hola hay alguien hablando espaol
<frtmonst1r> hey, my X crashed, how can i restart it from here?
<pavs> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<wolferine> rylan, whats the issue?
<sbn> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu from live cd
<Pici> industria1: /path/to/file\(01\)/
<pavs> why this eror in amd64
<sbn> I'm at the splash screen but it hung it self
<industria1> ah kay like regular expression
<industria1> too obvious ;D
<industria1> thank you
<sbn> It doesn't respond of CTRL+ALT+F1 or ALT+F1 (or any alternative F button)
<Pici> industria1: if that doesnt work surround everything with quotes
<variant> how can I completely remove the gnome-panel config for my user account? I have deleted everything .gnome or .gconf or .metacity but it's still starting up with the same config
<KrisWood> ok I got it figured, I just had to restart apache >.<
<industria1> jou
<KrisWood> have a good day everyone!
<rylan> wolferine, just trying to get a new bittorrent program working and up to speed. looks like my computer = router is not playing along. i cant mess with the router unfortunatly though
<wolferine> well, you can set a port in your torrent client
<wolferine> and you want to do the same port on your router
<amanuel> hola hay alguien hablando espaol?
<wolferine> + firewall, if you have one
<kathy> hello
<dyrne> !es| amanuel  :)
<ubotu> amanuel  :): Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arrozconevan> hey is there anyone in here with acess to nickserv?
<arrozconevan> like a server op
<amanuel> ok thanks
<arrozconevan> hola amanuel
<Pici> arrozconevan: Why?
<arrozconevan> someone registered my nick just to spite me
<hole> hello, i'm having a little trouble with wine
<arrozconevan> the other day
<Caramba> Hi folks. I want to disable a login promptl to tty1 when Ubuntu starts up in console mode. I've commented out the following line "#1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1" but my computer still starts up with a prompt to tty1. Anything else I should do?
<Badm4n> "find: warning: you have specified the -maxdepth option after a non-option argument -type, but options are not positional (-maxdepth affects tests specified before it as well as those specified after it).  Please specify options before other arguments" <-- whats wrong with that ? ( ubuntu dapper ) - based on http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=16744 but i cant understand what file should i edit
<hole> it wont run
<arrozconevan> :\
<variant> arrozconevan: thats tough luck, noone will do anything about that
<arrozconevan> he even admitted it
<arrozconevan> he admitted it in here heh
<arrozconevan> you could check the logs
<arrozconevan> heh it sucks
<hole> i type 'winecfg' in the console and i get a bunch of  stuff that i cant paste without getting kicked
<arrozconevan> anyways
<Pici> arrozconevan: You could check on freenode's website if they have something in pace for that, but I doubt it.
<hole> then nothing happens
<wolferine> hole: use pastebin.us
<arrozconevan> anyways
<hole> whats that
<variant> arrozconevan: it doesn't matter, it won't be changed. and please ask in #help or #freenode if you want to discuss it
<wolferine> place to place mutliple lines of code
<arrozconevan> is anyone here willing to help me get windows media to work on ubuntu so i can watch videos on cnn.com
<hole> that a room>
<hole> ?
<Pici> !paste | hole
<ubotu> hole: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolferine> its a website
<Narb> Reinstalling atm
<hole> ok
<hole> thx
<NET||abuse> Peggerr, hey man, ok, i'm done being impatient with this system :) i'm willing to see sense, i'm avoiding a bridged solution and will be satisfied with routing, any chance you could offer advice :)
<arrozconevan> windows media? cnn.com videos? anyone?
<arrozconevan> hehe
<variant> arrozconevan: apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
<variant> arrozconevan: if the videos have been infected with drm then they wont play
<fbc> colbert, how'd it work out for you?
<hole> its posted under the name 'hole'
<fghj> how do I get the latest kernel in ubuntu? uname -r is 2.6.17, but I would like newer
<Caramba> Hi folks. I want to disable a login promptl to tty1 when Ubuntu starts up in console mode. I've commented out the following line "#1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1" but my computer still starts up with a prompt to tty1. Anything else I should do?
<hole> shoot hold on
<Caramba> And the answer is: Fiddle with the file /etc/init.d/tty1
<variant> does anyone know how can I completely remove the gnome-panel config for my user account? I have deleted everything .gnome or .gconf or .metacity but it's still starting up with the same config
<arrozconevan> variant: i tried that and it says i need to be root
<Pici> fghj: That is the most current kernel that has been released for Edgy/6.10
<hole> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10067/
<variant> arrozconevan: put sudo at the start
<hole> after this nothing happens
<arrozconevan> ok
<dyrne> Caramba: what version dapper or edgy? i would think that would work but with new init system in >=edgy not sure
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I make my windows minimize when I double-click their title bar?
<dyrne> Caramba: hah nm
<Yaseax> is there any way to control amarok instead of using the main/playerwindow or superkaramba? eg a plugin for xfce or gnome
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> how can i disable xrandr things in kde?
<variant> arrozconevan: try this acutaly: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346601&highlight=mplayer+cnn
<variant> does anyone know how can I completely remove the gnome-panel config for my user account? I have deleted everything .gnome or .gconf or .metacity but it's still starting up with the same config
<frtmonster> hi, i installed the dvd library, xine, vlc, and mplayer, i have a laptop with a cdrom+dvd in one drive and i still can't get to see a fluent picture\sound this is the error i get in mplayer:  FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<predaeus> FlyingSquirrel32: open Applications/System TOols/Configuration Editor. the undr apps/metacity/general/ set action_double_click_titlebar to minimize.
<variant> Yaseax: yeah, there is a panel applet
<Yaseax> variant, where can i find this? o.
<variant> Yaseax: I don't rememnber the name of it sorry, it is not amarok specific but works with a few players
<variant> Yaseax: including amarok
<FlyingSquirrel32> predaeus: I'm on feisty and don't see that
<predaeus> FlyingSquirrel32: the option or what?
<Yaseax> variant: okay.. any idea where it can be?
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys, anyone know how to change Song Info on .ogg files in Rhythmbox?
<variant> Yaseax: it is available via apt-get
<Asc__> frtmonster: Is video acceleration working?  Check with 'glxinfo | grep rendering'
<predaeus> Flyingsquirrel32: or the Configuration Editor?
<Yaseax> variant okay.. thanks :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> predaeus: either way, I see it's a metacity change. but since i have beryl, it will be different
<variant> frtmonster: if you open the videos with vlc what happens?
<arrozconevan> www.yahoo.com main story is funny :)
<frtmonster> Asc__: finally a good suggestion :p
<frtmonster> variant: slow picture and sound
<frtmonster> lagged
<dyrne> frtmonster: what kind of file divx or xvid? some problems with mp3 in mplayer if the video is poorly made mplayer -afm mp3lib file.avi sorts it for me
<Yaseax> variant: uhm.. is it for gnome or xfce?
<FlyingSquirrel32> predaeus: the conf editor
<variant> Asc__: that won't make any difference
<variant> Yaseax: gnome, but should owrk in xfce too
<frtmonster> dyrne: it's dvd
<Yaseax> yeah.. thank you ;)
<sbn> Hi, my fresh installed ubuntu doesn't wan't load
<predaeus> FlyingSquirrel32: ah, hm sry. No idea. maybe ask in #ubuntu+1 for feisty issues.   The conf editor you can also open with "gconf-editor"
<variant> frtmonster: open a terminal and type mplayer /path/to/video
<Craeo> Where are applications files stored?
<con-man> whats a mainstream program for cd/dvd burning in linux?
<variant> frtmonster: the "mplayer" that is run from the menu is actualy gmplayer, this always has this problem
<dazjorz> con-man: cdrecord
<predaeus> FlyingSquirrel32: I think gconf-editor is not visible by default in Edgy either.
<jcaceres> hello is it posible to limit the number of proceses a user can run of an especific application?, this because i want to limit the number of windows (not tabs) of firefox a user can run per session
<slick> hey guys, I want to repartition my primary drive, I was going to do it through loading up a live CD then running gparted, but will grub still be able to identify the OS's after the repartitioning or do I need to alter it?
<variant> Craeo: depends on the applications, what program specificly?
<frtmonster> asc:
<frtmonster> glxinfo | grep rendering
<frtmonster> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<frtmonster> direct rendering: Yes
<magical_bacon> having a problem with upgrading from 5.10 to 6.7(?) :Failed to fetch http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found [IP: 203.16.234.90 80] 
<frtmonster> variant: same error
<asc> variant: failure to initialize video sounds like a video problem to me.  I've not had that problem that I can remember; it's just the first thing I'd check.
<variant> jcaceres: yes, there is a program you can install that will perform that function, it's name escapes me right now
<jcaceres> variant, firefox
<Craeo> Variant, Bittorrent
<magical_bacon> and: Failed to fetch http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found [IP: 203.16.234.90 80] 
<jcaceres> humm thnks for givionme hope
<variant> asc: it is due to the fact that mplayer is trying to open it with the wrong video ouput plugin
<frtmonster> variant: i mean, i get the same error
<fbc> How does someone ask for the new evolution v2.8.2.x to be posted on synaptics?
<variant> Craeo: what files you want to look at? the downloads? it probably stores them in ~/.bittorent somewhere
<FlyingSquirrel32> predaeus: gconf-editor works from the terminal, but it's not going to change what I need, right, since I'm using beryl, I need to figure out how to do it in beryl
<variant> frtmonster: does the mplayer gui start?
<variant> frtmonster: what kind of file is it?
<NET||abuse>  hmm, this openvpn system is not simple.. ok, i got it running on my server (server ip 192.168.192.251) and have it on "server 192.168.192.0 255.255.255.0" so that would bind the vpn to 192.168.192.1, but that conflicts with the dhcp ip pool.... how do i bind it to another ip,, i tried setting "local 192.168.192.251" but then all my other services were unavailable on the local network(apache, ssh etc..)
<predaeus> FlyingSquirrel32: ok.
<frtmonster> variant: yes
<frtmonster> variant:  it's a dvd.
<variant> frtmonster: so if you run mplayer dvd://1 what happens?
<variant> frtmonster: from a console
<frtmonster> variant:  you saw the output i pasted?
<variant> frtmonster: nope
<arrozconevan> ok i am following the instructions here, http://www.debianadmin.com/install-mplayer-ubuntu.html, to install mplayer but I do the gedit thing but the text editor won't let me save the changes
<Craeo> Variant, I was more so trying to get the program to work, but I just figured out how. I went into the add/remove under the applications tab, marked all bittorent files for remove and the remarked them for install, seemed to fix the problem
<con-man> dazjorz: how do I burn an iso, what flags do I pass
<frtmonster> variant:  i pasted it to asc.
<arrozconevan> it is read only
<variant> Craeo: cool
<hole> what is beryl
<frtmonster> asc: you saw the output?
<Pici> !beryl | hole
<ubotu> hole: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dazjorz> con-man: man cdrecord
<frtmonster> variant: sec
<variant> arrozconevan: you probbaly need to be root, run the text editor with sudo
<hole> oh ok no i dont have beryl
<arrozconevan> jpw
<arrozconevan> how
<abo> did you hear that the French MPs are going to have ubuntu on their PCs ? (more precisely Kubuntu)
<asc> frtmonster: From glxinfo?
<variant> abo: yes, good news
<NET||abuse> abo, yeh read that in linux format last month i think
<slick> hey guys, I want to repartition my primary drive, I was going to do it through loading up a live CD then running gparted, but will grub still be able to identify the OS's after the repartitioning or do I need to alter grub?
<magical_bacon> abo, mps?like military personel?
<variant> slick: as long as the partition numbers are not changed (by you) then no, it will be fine
<sbn> Hi
<frtmonster> asc ye
<variant> slick: also, providing you don't change the master boot record
<arrozconevan> variant:  may i pm you?
<abo> magical_bacon, could be, but I meant Members of Parliament :)
<asc> frtmonster: Yes, but he's asking what happens when you try to play the DVD from the console.
<variant> arrozconevan: rather not
<rbil> abo: got a link to that news item?
<frtmonster> variant: sec i think i'm on to something
<arrozconevan> k
<sbn> My ubuntu wount load, It's stuck at: [17179588.432000]  lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<arrozconevan> variant: how do i get into root
<sbn> My keyboard doesn't even respond
<slick> variant, what is a partition numbers? I just want to format my windows partition and enlarge my linux one
<NET||abuse> magical_bacon, nooooooo, members of parliament
<abo> rbil, in French, interested?
<rbil> no, sorry
<arrozconevan> in terminal i did this: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<abo> rbil, I sure if you google it you'll find something
<magical_bacon> having a problem with upgrading from 5.10 to 6.7(?) :Failed to fetch http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found [IP: 203.16.234.90 80] 
<arrozconevan> nevermind got it
<variant> arrozconevan: in a terminal type sudo -i and enter your user password, be aware that you are now the master/admin/superuser and as such can make damaging changes to the system
<magical_bacon> and: Failed to fetch http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found [IP: 203.16.234.90 80] 
<variant> slick: that will not affect grub
<magical_bacon> variant, whats the dif inbetween sudo -i and -su?
<NET||abuse> Anyone able to help me with this openvpn setup?
<slick> variant: cheers, the thing that I want to do after that is install windows vista on my windows partition, might that effect the master boot record and overwrite grub? if so how do I get around that so I can still access ubuntu?
<Dasnipa`> magical_bacon, sudo is logged
<variant> magical_bacon: sudo -i correctly loads the users environmet variables, sudo su - will also do that but it's not the "reccomended way"
<arrozconevan> ive used the command numerous times now in the past few days, and i still don't know exactly what sudo is
<hole> #wine sucks noone is chatting
<sbn> My ubuntu wount load, It's stuck at: [17179588.432000]  lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven). + My keyboard isn't responding
<hole> 'Keyboard error press F1 to continue
<Hatty> arrozconevan: sudo = SuperUser DO
<arrozconevan> Hatty: word :)
<variant> slick: yes, that will wipe grub and you will only be able to boot windows (unless vista supports booting other os's ((which i doubt due to its low tech nature)))
<slick> variant: how do I reinstall grub then?
<variant> slick: from the ubuntu live cd, it's quite simple
<variant> !grub | slick
<ubotu> slick: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<variant> slick: read that link, although it over complicates things a bit
<slick> cheers variant, that's a great help
<variant> slick: np
<variant> frtmonster: does it work now? sudo apt-get install ogle (ogle is a nice dvd specific player)
<arrozconevan> i'm installing mplayer, how do i disable/unintsall totem so it doesnt mess up?
<frtmonster> variant: it says i should read something docsin
<frtmonster> where is that docs located
<hole> wine seems to think i'm running icewm
<variant> arrozconevan: if you want to make mplayer the default you can symlink it to /usr/bin/totem (this is the only way to make it the default in one fell swoop) but it will get put back after an update meaning you will have to reinstate the symlink
<variant> frtmonster: what says so?
<frtmonster> the terminal
<sbn> How long does it normaly takes to boot ubuntu?
<arrozconevan> i've only been a linux user for 2 days, but i still feel guilty saying i use linux when i use it the same way i used windows (just clicking on things) :(
<hole> is there a way  to manually edit the config file for wine?
<variant> sbn: slightly longer than xp in my experience but you can optimise it quite a lot and remove some of hte services you dont need (raid, bluetooth, maybe ssh
<variant> arrozconevan: you use ubuntu, to be specific.
<sbn> vabalas welll, i just installed it
<sbn> and it seems to hang everytime
<vabalas> :O
<arrozconevan> i know
<Permand> What is the game where you are driving around on a motorcycle called?? Like the game Elasto Mania
<shane634> hello all
<grndslm> anybody know how to map the brightness keys on my laptop??
<frtmonster> ogle keeps saying "warning found a scramble pes packet"
<arrozconevan> great now when I open a video on cnn, it says no video
<variant> frtmonster: what is the dvd you are trying to play?
<frtmonster> variant:  seinfeld?
<variant> frtmonster: sounds like it has some copyright disruption built in
<frtmonster> aha
<variant> frtmonster: try a different dvd
<frtmonster> well i bought it
<variant> frtmonster: either that or it's scratched
<frtmonster> i can't play dvd's i bought?
<Permand> What is the game where you are driving around on a motorcycle called?? Like the game Elasto Mania
<frtmonster> i need some hack against this protection
<frtmonster> perhaps?
<sbn> Damn, it seems to have diffrent parts where it hangs
<variant> frtmonster: yeah, some dvd's/cd's are damaged on purpose by the factory to make it harder to copy, this has the side effect of making them unplayable in most pc drives
<frtmonster> cd won't eject, how can eject it from terminal
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying to config xinerama, but I had some problems, I got twinview to work, so I tried "combining" the device-settings, this is what I have now, but it still doesn't work: http://sneeuw.zapto.org/~dreamer/xorg.conf.xinerama
<schwofler> hi, i tried a new nvidia driver from their website today but on reboot it totally crashed my x-server saying something like "display driver" version and kernel module version don't match
<variant> frtmonster: try ripping it instead
<schwofler> then i tried to install the nvidia-glx from the repos, but that didn't help either
<variant> frtmonster: try a different dvd first, make sure it's working
<frtmonster> variant: there must be some hack instead of ripping it every time, this is a celeron midn you
<shane634> schwofler use the envy script
<schwofler> even tried to install nvidia-drivers via automatix
<frtmonster> variant:  i have tried a differnet dvd, i'll try again tho
<variant> frtmonster: try a different dvd to test please
<variant> frtmonster: with ogle
<schwofler> shane634 whats that?
<frtmonster> variant:  i can't, it won't ejec
<frtmonster> eject
<frtmonster> how can i eject it?
<frtmonster> through terminal
<nofeardjb> !8800
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8800 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asc> jrtmonster: 'eject' usually works.
<frtmonster> heh
<fbc> What's the command to delete a file from the command line?
<asc> *frt
<shane634> it is a script to install vid drivers
<frtmonster> great
<Hatty> fbc: rm
<frtmonster> it works
<frtmonster> ok i'll try another dvd
<sbn> Whats this ro at the boot propetries?
<fernando> fbc: kill -9 1
<nofeardjb> anyone have a guide to install drivers for 8800 on newest ubuntu?
<fbc> Hatty, that's what I thougt, but it asked me to remove the write protection from a file..weird..
<Hatty> fbc rm -f
<variant> frtmonster: is this the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<shane634> schwofler google up envy script
<cute_bettong> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<frtmonster> variant: it works
<frtmonster> variant: no, it's xubuntu
<schwofler> shane634 k
<shane634> or search the forums
<`nicola> A friend of mine can run beryl properly. but adding beryl-manager to autostarted applications (in the sessions window) does not produce any effect. even if the task is enabled
<Pici> !envy
<fbc> Hatty, thanx
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<`nicola> there can I read a log about it ?
<`nicola> thanks
<sbn> Fuck this man
<magical_bacon> ok im in aptitude i unselected the ubuntu-desktop package,an then selected the ubuntu-desptop will this work to switch from ubntu to kubuntu?
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me where i can download an edgy iso for dvd?
<sbn> ubuntu won't start
<sbn> Fuck that man
<cute_bettong> i want to try it on my new computer ^_^
<nofeardjb> I've used the envy script on my box and it didn't work with the 8800 gts
<Huffalump> sbn, crying to your mother will not help.  act like an adult.
<variant> frtmonster: from what people say in google it looks like a dvd production issue with that particular dvd, try taking it back to the shop for a replacement
<arrozconevan> can anyone help me to figure out why videos wont play in firefox, its just all black and says no video
<Pici> !download | cute_bettong
<ubotu> cute_bettong: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
* fbc hopes evolution 2.8.2 will make to synaptics soon.
<shane634> worked great on my 5200
<finalbeta> magical_bacon: no, unless you mistyped your question, read it again. And you can just install kubuntu-desktop without removing ubuntu-desktop
<variant> arrozconevan: what program are you using?
<Huffalump> cute_bettong, you can get it from http://ubuntu.com/desktop/
<arrozconevan> well i just installed mplayer and the mplayer plugin for firefox
<variant> arrozconevan: you probably need to isntall a bunch of codecs (feisty has that automated :))
<variant> arrozconevan: ah, this is for cnn.com?
<arrozconevan> ive been installing all this crap for the past 30 minutes
<shane634> how stable is fiesty at the moment?
<arrozconevan> i think i did a bunch of codecs
<variant> shane634: not very
<arrozconevan> including windows media
<shane634> haha thanks
<chasta123> hello
<variant> shane634: i installed it last night to test.. was not the best of ideas.. lots of breakages
<cute_bettong> now all i have are dvd-rw's will the iso for edgy work on such a thing or do i need to scrounge up a cd?
<shane634> variant thanks i will stick with edgy for now
<variant> shane634: some nice features visible though.. like the automatic fetch/install of codecs if you try to play a vid you dont have support for already
<variant> shane634: or music file..
<shane634> variant that is nice
<variant> shane634: indeed
<Huffalump> cute_bettong, perhaps you want to consider http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<sinbox> hi
<arrozconevan> for cnn.com or any site with embedded wmv
<variant> shane634: will put an end to 10% of the support requests in here :)
<rbil> cute_bettong: someone the other day burned a cd iso onto a dvd-r and  said it worked. so maybe will work with a dvd-rw?
<shane634> most likely
<nofeardjb> anyone have a suggestion for how to install drivers for nvidia 8800 if envy script doesn't work?
<rowland> Hey folks, can anyone help a noob allow other users to access music files on my NTFS partition?
<Huffalump> arrozconeven, you'll need VLC (or mplayer) and the win32codecs
<frtmonster> variant: but it happened with a few dvd's
<arrozconevan> i tried it but look att his forum
<frtmonster> variant: i mean, it worked well in windows
<variant> arrozconevan: did you try right clicking the embedded mplayer window on cnn.com and selecting a different output plugin
<arrozconevan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301892
<variant> arrozconevan: select x11
<fbc> how can I see what video driver I'm using?
<arrozconevan> everyone responds saying it doesnt work
<Huffalump> arrozconevan -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<variant> frtmonster: hmm, in that case it is probably a setup issue with your ubuntu
<frtmonster> variant: thanks tho
<cute_bettong> ooooh this looks neat ^_^
<frtmonster> variant: setup issue?
<frtmonster> but this dvd works :P i'm confused
<arrozconevan> i cant right click
<cute_bettong> hehe and a cute name ^_^ i love it ^_^
<frtmonster> it did tell me to look in some doc file
<arrozconevan> variant: ts just a black box with "no video" in teh middle of it
<Huffalump> cute_bettong, give it a try
<variant> frtmonster: please open a terminal and run mplayer dvd://1 and pastebin the entire output at http://rafb.net/paste
<variant> arrozconevan: please do as i ask, right click and select preferences or whatever
<shane634> wow i know nothing about irc
<cyris> can anyone recommend a gui app for backups ?
<variant> shane634: why?
<exspecto> shane: there's a lot of acronyms. that's pretty much irc in a nutshell
<shane634> this is my first day using it
<arrozconevan> variant: i can't right click though
<CarlFK> what is the apt- command to figure out what package will install foo?
<KenSentMe> Anyone here using Democracy Player in Edgy? The program sometimes reacts very slowly, then i have to wait for minutes before playing a video starts for example, or a tab switches
<variant> arrozconevan: hmmf
<frtmonster> variant:  how can i set ogle to be full screen? and maybe louder?
<colbert> How do I copy a directory with subfolders into another directory? I am using sudo cp ~/Desktop/newicons /usr/share/icons but it keeps saying "cp: omitting directory `/home/bobby/Desktop/newicons"
<CarlFK> er, some file foo
<variant> frtmonster: f
<variant> frtmonster: the f key iirc
<quiet> cp -Rfv
<frtmonster> variant: ok thanks
<`nicola> guys where can I read a log about autostarted applications ? thanks
<arrozconevan> why hasn't ubuntu made it easier for all these things if they want people to switch
<arrozconevan> heheehe
<chinny> Hi. Am a bit of a newbie and having trouble trying to mount an ntfs drive from using edgy live. Have created /media/hda folder - and added "/dev/hda  /media/hda  ntfs@ to fstab but get the following error when i try "sudo mount /media/hda" - mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error" Can anyone help please.
<CarlFK> colbert: cp -a (similar to the -Rfv, only easier to remember)
<frtmonster> variant:  what about volume
<cute_bettong> oooh this thingy looks so neat wubi rocks XD
<variant> arrozconevan: thats a stupid observation to be honest.. there is constant work to improve it
<variant> frtmonster: just a sek
<nofeardjb> is there a channel for nvidia support with ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> i want to get edgy on dvd though as that is all i have
<arrozconevan> variant: it sounded very arrogant i agree
<frtmonster> variant: thanks
<colbert> CarlFK: Thanks! What does that command mean for my own knowledge ?
<CarlFK> chinny: you mount partitions, not drives.  so probably hda1
<arrozconevan> im just flooded with information
<arrozconevan> but thats just because im stupid
<CarlFK> colbert: man cp :)
<colbert> lol true :) :D
<chinny> thanks carlFK - will try to change all to hda1 and see if that works.
<CarlFK> colbert: what you should do before using about anything you here here here :)
<Huffalump> cyris - possibly kdar -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disk-archive-backup-and-restore-using-dar-and-kdardar-frontend.html
<nofeardjb> is there an IRC channel for ubuntu nvidia support?
<sinbox> question: can I copy a full firefox profile from a winXP machine onto a ubuntu one and if so is the correct folder to put that profile: /etc/firefox/profile?
<variant> frtmonster: start ogle with -u gui
<finalbeta> arrozconevan: Because ubuntu simply uses software developed by others and tries to make it one whole. Very little actual things are coded by ubuntu. They don't have the resources. Every new release a couple of nice things happen, like the easy install codecs for Feisty. but most of the improvements simply come from gnome or whatever new software version you get.
<variant> frtmonster: that will open a gui
<CarlFK> nofeardjb: try #invidia
<CarlFK> nofeardjb: try #nvidia
<nofeardjb> righto
<Advant> How do I start ubuntu in console mode ?
<variant> sinbox: afaik, it should work. you will have to select the old profile with firefox profile manager
<Huffalump> arrozconevan - Actually, there is *no* technical problem with getting those wmv and other items to work.  The problem is a legal one, because linux distributions are legally prevented from giving you those codecs in the United States (and some other countries).
<chinny> CarlFK - magic. Worked a treat - knew it was going to be something stupid like that. Thank-you
<CarlFK> chinny: yay!
<metalhedd> can anyone here help me with e-uae the amiga emulator?  I found an old game I'd love to play, i installed e-uae but I have no idea how to get the game to run, its not an adf file.
<rwxr-xr--> i download n installed all kde packages in my system.. now how can i move to gnome to kde
<chasta123> I am running live cd, and I wanna mount /dev/hda2 but when I sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media   it says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2, ...how can I mount partition__
<arrozconevan> meh i cant uninstall the vlc now
<frtmonster> variant: http://rafb.net/p/7AIPwI38.html
<fbc> colbert, How everything turn out?
<Huffalump> arrozconevan - uninstalling vlc is easy.
<sinbox> thanks variant
<LittleCCCC> Any One Here Has Setup Oracle on Ubuntu?
<shane634> rwxr-xr-- log out then select sessioins and log into kde
<colbert> fbc: It has worked like a charm! I have you to thank for the HowTos :)
<arrozconevan> Huffalump: i tried:    sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-vlc
<fbc> LittleCCCC, not since NEO.
<rwxr-xr--> shane634, : i want to know what version i m using its kde or gnome how can i chk?
<lepotan> ima neko ko je srbin??
<fbc> colbert, cool..
<exspecto> arroz: what are you using instead?
<variant> frtmonster: type sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<variant> frtmonster: that should fix the problem
<arrozconevan> kathy@kathy-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-v
<arrozconevan> Reading package lists... Done
<arrozconevan> Building dependency tree
<arrozconevan> Reading state information... Done
<arrozconevan> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-plugin-v
<lepotan> rrrrrrrrrr
<arrozconevan> is it supposed to say couldnt find
<exspecto> apt-get remove mozilla-vlc-plugin
<arrozconevan> to mean its uninstalled?
<variant> arrozconevan: lc at the end
<fbc> arrow,  damn... use the pastebin
<variant> arrozconevan: and don't paste that amount of info, use pastebin
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I need the help of Python programmers, or probably just anyone used to programming within Linux, especially if they use ERIC, to read this for me : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10074/
<arrozconevan> sorry
<arrozconevan> whats pastbin
<fbc> arrozconevan, damn... use the pastebin
<exspecto> no, nevermind, vlc is at the end
<frtmonster> variant: how do you know
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<Huffalump> arrozconevan - http://pastebin.ca/
<variant> arrozconevan: http://rafp.net/paste
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<variant> frtmonster: experience
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<exspecto> guh?
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<variant> lepotan: cya mate
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<arrozconevan> did i just paste secret info or something?
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<frtmonster> variant: i think it will fix it, thanks
<fbc> arrozconevan, it's a website to post your long stuff in and give you an url you can pass alot easier..
<arrozconevan> or did i jus spam
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<rwxr-xr--> how can i check which version i am using its gnome or kde .. can i chk?
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<Huffalump> arrozconevan, do you want to remove vlc entirely?  just do that.
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<exspecto> what language is that?
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<Lynoure> argh
<Pici> !ops | lepotan - spamming
<ubotu> lepotan - spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso or PriceChild
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
<arrozconevan> no just the vlc plugin for firefox video
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<lepotan> pusi te kurac
* lepotan was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@PPP-212-200-172-214.internet.krstarica.net]  by apokryphos
<fbc> Will someone kick ban lepotan?
<shane634> rwxr they are way different you will know
<Pici> Thanks apokryphos
<fbc> apokryphos, thank you!
<frtmonster> variant: nop, i get the same thing
<rwxr-xr--> shane634, for example any 1?
<LittleCCCC> <fbc> how did u passed the Oracle Check for release?
<nofeardjb> thankyou apokryphos!
<Seveas> variant, no need to jump in #ubuntu-ops, we read here as well...
<variant> frtmonster: it installed correctly? did you retry with mplayer?
<arrozconevan> Huffalump: i am trying to do what is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301892
<arrozconevan> the 2nd or 3rd poster posts a command
<frtmonster> yes variant
<fbc> LittleCCCC, It was a joke..get it ? Neo and the Oracle.. you know the matrix movie.. ,-p
<variant> Seveas: i'm sure you do :)
<shane634> rwxr log out then select under options then sessions
<LittleCCCC> hhhhhhh
<Huffalump> arrozconevan - use Synaptic to uninstall then
<edmondt> I was just reading this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361528
<edmondt> looks amazing :)
<arrozconevan> i donno what synaptic is
<frtmonster> LittleCCCC: where are you from
<variant> frtmonster: and it still says Encrypted VOB file! Read DOCS/HTML/ etc?
<LittleCCCC> :D
<frtmonster> variant:  yes
<LittleCCCC> Egypt
<grndslm> anybody know how to map the brightness keys on my laptop??
<chinny> chasta123 - that's what i was just trying to do (and just did with a little help from CarlFK). "sudo mkdir /media/hda2" then "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" add  "/dev/hda2  /media/hda2  ntfs" on a line in there - then "sudo mount /media/hda2"
<rwxr-xr--> okie.. shane634 !
<Huffalump> arrozconevan - on your menu:  System > Administration > Synaptic
<frtmonster> variant: sec let me be sure
<LittleCCCC> & U
<Huffalump> arrozconevan - in Synaptic, you can install and uninstall software for Ubuntu
<frtmonster> variant: yes still
<sinbox-ubuntu> question: ubuntu won't let me paste the profile into /etc/firefox/profile, how can I do that (new to the whole linux thing, not sure how to get "admin" rights)
<variant> frtmonster: how strange..
<brandon_> Anyone have trouble with Beryl and ATI cards?
<frtmonster> variant: :\
<frtmonster> variant: this is the third dvd, kill bill
<variant> frtmonster: without having physical access i find it hard to diagnose.. what does it look like if you play it in vlc? does it play at all?
<dumbalien> hi all
<arrozconevan> oh cool, i dont have to use terminal all the time :D
<Huffalump> arrozconevan, yep it's quite handy often time
<arrozconevan> one day ubuntu will be so easy that it till put windows out of business
<shane634> frtmonster what is it you are having issues with?
<Huffalump> arrozconevan - you can make life easy in Synaptic.  if you open it up, click on any item in the list... and start typing "mozilla-p..." it will automagically take you there
<brandon_> Beryl switches back to KDE
<dumbalien> got ubuntu 6.10, if i install, how much room does it take up? only got 7gb
<brandon_> it crashes
<Huffalump> arrozconevan - it is easy enough to put windows out of business.  Remember how hard it is to install/uninstall thousands of software on Windows without screwing things up or getting viruses.
<finalbeta> arrozconevan: sure :p. Windows wont keep slacking, they only innovate under pressure, they will do it again. But that's more #ubuntu-offtopic stuff.
<Huffalump> brandon_ try #ubuntu-effects
<frtmonster> shane634: http://rafb.net/p/7AIPwI38.html
<frtmonster> trying to play dvd's
<frtmonster> under xubuntu
<brandon_> thanks
<frtmonster> variant: very lagged
<arrozconevan> i know but all this sudo apt-get stuff might scare people :P
<rly> hey
<dpryo> Anyone heard about when ATI will ship drivers supporting Composite-X-extension? (aiglx requirement)
<wolferine> im scared
<variant> frtmonster: and ogle?
<apokryphos> no need to use apt-get; use synaptic
<dumbalien> got ubuntu 6.10, if i install, how much room does it take up? only got 7gb
<wolferine> and I have only used it for 2 days
<apokryphos> dumbalien: default install is around 1.8 gigs
<rly> does anyone can tell me how to install the repositories for mounting NTFS drives?
<finalbeta> Huffalump: I like .exe's, much better then repositories where it takes months to get a bug fixed, where you only have one version of the same program/library on your system, etc etc, but #ubuntu-offtopic please
<apokryphos> dumbalien: obviously you need a bit more than that; 7 GB is ok
<variant> rly: you already can mount them, read/write is slightly more involved
<rly> thank you variant
<variant> frtmonster: please enable the debug console in vlc
<wolferine> try the forums though rly
<variant> frtmonster: start vlc from the terminal too
<shane634> yeah we need some log info
<variant> frtmonster: then in vlc go to settings > add interface > debug logging
<chasta123> how can I set the access rigts to just mounted partition: sudo chmod +777 /media/hda1  ??
<rly> variant... I'm afraid I don't know how to mount them... n00by here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<variant> rly: there are few options, you could try adding the disk mounter applet to the gnome panel
<variant> rly: right click the gnome panel and select add applet
<frtmonster> variant: ogle is bad as well
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I am trying to find a file called '.profile' as stated in the INSTALL instructions of an app which are as follows : "In .profile (if your shell is bash, ksh, zsh or sh), add the following lines:..." - however, I cannot find any trace of a file called .profile either by showing hidden files or by using 'find'. Any clues?
<rly> where's the gnome panel, variant?
<variant> frtmonster: please see my comment about starting debug loggin in vlc
<dumbalien> have hd 2 partitions, can i partition part of the first partition to install linux. Or... should i just reformat the first partition and dual boot (newbie if you did not guess)
<variant> rly: it's the bar accross the top/bottom of the screen if your using plain ubuntu
<shane634> rly the bar at the top is it
<chasta123> anyone..
<arrozconevan> i'm scared one of these days i'm going to get bad information off of ubuntu forums and end up effing up my whole computer rendering it unusable :(
<shane634> rly simply right click on it
<shane634> arroz it will never happen
<arrozconevan> why not
<arrozconevan> shane634: it cant all be good info
<brandon_> Has anyone had any luck with Beryl and fgrlx drivers with an ATI card?
<shane634> arroz it may break but these great folks will fix it
<dumbalien> have hd 2 partitions, can i partition part of the first partition to install linux. Or... should i just reformat the first partition and dual boot (newbie if you did not guess)
<variant> arrozconevan: it should always be possible to reinstall, it's qute hard to damage the hardware with software (certainly not impossible though) it pays to be wary of advice taken from here/forums
<variant> dumbalien: you can do either
<dyrne> arrozconevan: hang on ill post a rm -fr / guide on forums for you :)
<variant> shane634: tye arr and press the TAB key
<dumbalien> variant: is it diff.
<freamer> Hi there, ive installed the last version of wine and winetools,but when i run wt,it says: winetools cannot run with a wine version older than... what can be wrong? ive the latest versions
<bewst> After recent update, AIGLX is broken: (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)  -- anyone know the fix?
<rowland> Anyone able to advise me about a dissappearing windows Nvidia Compiz problem???
<arrozconevan> ok i just did this whole thing to install w32 codecs for windows media, and still, i try to open a wmv file on a website and it comes up with an error
<shane634> variant what?
<frtmonster> i tried to install the cess2 variant, here is what it says:
<Chesney> Quick question for the channel. If you download a .deb package. How do you go about using it?
<frtmonster> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<frtmonster> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<frtmonster> is only available from another source
<frtmonster> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<variant> dumbalien: assuming you mean difficult, no, depending on your liking for computers.. if you are a techno phobe, it can be hard
<variant> shane634: to auto complete a nick in irc, type the first part of the nick and press tab
<nofeardjb> does anyone know anything about libwfb.so for the 8800 nvidia driver support?
<shane634> variant, thanks
<freamer> did someone meet a problem that i have?
<variant> frtmonster: I asked you to install libdvdread3 not libdvdcss
<dumbalien> variant: does the ubuntu cd have the partition prog, or do i sort out partitions another way
<frtmonster> variant: i know but someone else asked me to install 2
<variant> dumbalien: it is on hte u buntu cd
<dumbalien> variant: thanks, going to give it a try.
<variant> frtmonster: that package has been replaced by libdvdread3
<frtmonster> oh i see
<frtmonster> ok i'll try with vlc
<variant> thanks
<rly> variant: the disk mounter I added to the gnome panel only allows me to mount a floppy drive... I was interested in mounting two NTFS HD drives
<shane634> wow variant is a guru
<variant> rly: ok, there may be a correct ubuntu way to achieve this but I will sugest that you edit the fstab file in /etc (on the terminal type sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<frtmonster> variant:  the first thing it says is : " Encrypted DVD support unavailable."
<variant> shane634: no i'm not :)
<shane634> variant, well working on it lol
<variant> frtmonster: that sucks.. something has certainly gone wrong
<nofeardjb> who's got a suggestion for installing nvidia drivers for an 8800 gts card when envy doesn't work?
<frtmonster> variant: eh :P
<asc> Does libdvdread3 actually replace libdvdcss2?  The package description says it 'probes for libdvdcss at runtime'.
<frtmonster> :(
<colbert> how do I find out which version of GTK I have ?
<variant> frtmonster: libdvdread3 should provide support to play encrypted dvd's..
<variant> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dyrne> nofeardjb: do a google search for ubuntu nvidia driver latest .  in short use the nvidia.sh installer from nvidia site
<shane634> nofeardjb, you can always use the method on nvidias site
<fbarcenas> how do I find what video driver I'm using?
<variant> or not
<frtmonster> :P
<craigbass1976> How does one get thunderbird to be the default mail app instead of evolution?
<frtmonster> ok so we found my problem
<variant> frtmonster: indeed
<ADZ> guys, I have a problem. I think my xorg.conf is messed up
<dyrne> nofeardjb: its a pain when you upgrade kernel though because youll have to reinstall
<frtmonster> so how can i make it install variant?
<frtmonster> because it won't install properly
<fbarcenas> craigbass1976, under preferences.
<ADZ> the resolution can go only up to 600x400
<binho_info> gostaria de saber como que envio mensagem sem remetente ?
<rly> ok, variant, done that.. what's next?
<Federico90> hi all
<nofeardjb> dyrne and shane: I have attempted that as well, but i still get fatal errors
<nofeardjb> when i do a startx if fail miserably
<variant> frtmonster: 2 seks
<fbarcenas> craigbass1976, SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > Preferred APPS
<frtmonster> hehe
<fbarcenas> how do I find what video driver I'm using?
<craigbass1976> That was retarded.  Sorry I even asked guys... I didn't see the preferred app choice.
<dyrne> nofeardjb: dapper or edgy?
<nofeardjb> edgy
<shane634> nofeardjb, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376987&highlight=nvidia+8800
<shane634> nofeardjb, have a look there
<nofeardjb> shane: will do
<chasta123> how can I set the rights to my new mounted partition (/media/hda1)
<variant> frtmonster: type sudo echo "deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas list_of_sections" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<variant> frtmonster: type exactly as i typed it
<frtmonster> ok
<variant> frtmonster: the two >> are essential
<frtmonster> you sure i have edgy?
<variant> frtmonster: not one
<variant> frtmonster: no actualy, do you? :)
<dyrne> nofeardjb: i believe in ubuntu all i did was 'sudo apt-get install build-essention linux-headers-$(uname -r)' then download installer then alt-ctrl-f2 then cd to installer directory then sudo su - then bash installer.sh.
<frtmonster> permission denied
<dyrne> nofeardjb: build-esssential i mean
<nofeardjb> ya
<variant> frtmonster: you included sudo?
<nofeardjb> i'm going to attempt that again right now
<variant> rly: sorry, got distracted. you still need help?
<frtmonster> variant:  yes
<shane634> nofeardjb, cross your fingers first
<rly> variant, may I talk with you in private?
<fbarcenas> how do I find what video driver I'm using?
<variant> rly: not rly
<dyrne> nofeardjb: thats what i like about slackware. it can be a pain but when you need to compile everything is already where it should be
<frtmonster> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<arrozconevan> does anyone know how i can get firefox to interpret mms://
<asc> fbarcenas: cat /etc/X11/corg.conf | grep driver
<Advant>  S19cupsys -> ../init.d/cupsys  What kind of file is S19cupsys, it isn't a symbolic link is it ?
<uncle|merlyn> can somebody help me with a MA111 network adapter?
<variant> frtmonster: you included sudo?
<asc> fbarcenas: correction: "cat /etc/X11/corg.conf | grep Driver" - capitalization.  It should be the second line from the bottom.
<fbarcenas> asc, still didn't work..
<amimusa> hello, I have experienced the next issue with Ubuntu 6.10. If I enable the WIFI Card, I don't get sound. Can somebody explain me why or at least ho to fix that if it is possible, please? Thanks in advance.
<variant> frtmonster: alternativly just manually edit that file and add the "deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas list_of_sections " line at the end
<asc> fbarcenas:  You can also try 'sudo lsof | grep "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/" '
<uncle|merlyn> can someone help with a wireless network, please?
<Seveas> variant, don't give crap advice please
<frtmonster> variant: ok
<amimusa> uncle|merlyn: now I am with this issue what happends to you ?
<variant> Seveas: whats up with that advice?
<WannabeNewbie> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<shane634> uncle|merlyn, what card is it?
<Seveas> variant, it's broken and if someone follows it, errors will occur
<asc> Although, that might not work if you haven't got a graphical session running
<uncle|merlyn> amimusa, it's a netgear ma111
<Craeo> Anyone familiar with partitioning in Ubuntu? I have four partitions. First one is my NTFS for WIndows and the other three were meant for Ubuntu, but one of the partitions I made I don't need and wanted to delete the partition and add the storage space back to my NTFS partition is this possible from within Ubuntu?
<uncle|merlyn> shane634, it's netgear ma111
<amimusa> first open a console and type lspci and lok for if your wifi card is recognized
<arrozconevan> Does anyone know why I now can get .wmv files to work (like on filecabi.net) but not streams (like cnn.com)
<arrozconevan> ?
<variant> Seveas: well, thats what it says to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages here
<Seveas> variant, no it does not
<amimusa> what netgear means and ma111 ? don' understant, sorry
<KidNabre> Hello I've just booted ubuntu 6.10 (edgy thingie) from the dvd, but when I try to install n partition it (QTParted) says: "no device found, maybe you're not using root" any ideas? thx
<colbert> how do I find out which version of GTK I have ???
<variant> Seveas: please enlighten me
<Seveas> variant, please read instructions completely
<shane634> uncle|merlyn, look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367852&highlight=ma111
<Seveas> variant, especially BIG BOLD NOTICES that are made to STAND OUT
<variant> Seveas: ah, yeah i missed the line at the top
<uncle|merlyn> i've tried that , shane634
<MortChill> hey hoi
<variant> Seveas: there is no need to be rude, i am trying to help. Everyone makes mistakes, even YOU if you can beleive it
<nofeardjb> i'm downloading alternative iso right now shane, and dyrne
<amimusa> shane634: what netgear ma111 means, please ?
<Seveas> variant, giving people errors is not helping...
<bayziders> I am having trouble finding the name of a piece of software that lets you switch thru your four desktops in a 3d cube andh as some other eye candy. Does any one know the name of this software?
<MortChill> i've got a problem, everytime i try to install xchat i get this error: configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<uncle|merlyn> amimusa, netgear ma111 is the wireless network card
<shane634> uncle|merlyn, have you looked here as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111
<MortChill> and normally it should be installed :/
<frtmonster> variant: i should type  the "" as well?
<amimusa> no, my card it is an Intel Pro ... give one sec
<variant> frtmonster: please see the comment from Seveas about the error i failed to spot
<uncle|merlyn> shane634: yes
<amimusa> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<shane634> amimusa, that is a wireless card
<robinlinth> Does anybody know a lighter version of Deskbar and Beagle?
<variant> frtmonster: replace list_of_sections with a list of sections you want to use, separated with a single space
<amimusa> my card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<WannabeNewbie> May I ask where to find p2p info for ubuntu? I am looking for a good client
<variant> frtmonster: taken from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<uncle|merlyn> shane634, can you just talk on pm?
<shane634> uncle|merlyn, you have restricted modules installed?
<uncle|merlyn> what's that mean?
<shane634> uncle|merlyn, sure just tell me how to lol
<uncle|merlyn> you using xchat?
<amimusa> so, if I don't have this card ... can somebody tell me how to fix ?
<shane634> uncle|merlyn, yeah
<uncle|merlyn> right clikc my name and hit dialog box
<nhy> hello all
<uncle|merlyn> or open dialog window
<nhy> i'm having some problems with the bcm4xx driver
<amimusa> WannabeNewbie: a good p2p client is nicotine, that works with the soulseek network... wonderfull !!! try it
<freamer> ive installed the last version of wine and winetools,but when i run wt,it says: winetools cannot run with a wine version older than... what can be wrong? downgrading winetools  didnt help
<frtmonster> variant: where is list_of_sections
<variant> Seveas: so you never said the wrong thing or failed to spot something when you were trying to help somone out? wish I were you! and if you suggest that we shouldn't discuss this in this channel please note that you started the conversation, not me. but thanks for pointing out my mistake
<uncle|merlyn> shane634, see it?
<shane634> uncle|merlyn, yeah i opened a window
<pavs> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<colbert> Can someone tell me plz how do I find out which version of GTK I have ???
<uncle|merlyn> just talk in there
<bayziders> Does any one know what i am talking about?
<grndslm> anybody know how to map the brightness keys on my laptop??
<variant> bayziders: yes, you are looking for beryl/compiz
<nhy> when I run sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<WannabeNewbie> Ok thanks for the nicotine idea
<variant> !beryl | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bayziders> Thank you =D
<nhy> I get a "Segmentation Fault core dumped)
<nhy> is this normal?
<shane634> uncle|merlyn, i am typing in there you see it?
<amimusa> any help about my wifi and sound issue, please ?
<dyrne> grndslm: xgamma  is a handy command to adjust birghtness  xgamma number
<uncle|merlyn> nope
<arrozconevan> does anyone know anything about mplayer playing streams?
<arrozconevan> :\
<uncle|merlyn> shane634: join #fadshorty
<amimusa> it seems as there is a conflict ...
<uncle|merlyn> know how to?
<grndslm> bayziders:  do this...edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add this:  ## Beryl
<grndslm> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<Seveas> grndslm, that repo is not a good one to use
<sbn> Hey, how come that most of the sites I visit with firefox aren't loading?
<amimusa> why you ask for if it was a netgear m111 ? there is a known problem with that ?
<PirateHead> What is the default keyring password?
<Seveas> grndslm, better use official beryl repos
<amimusa> maybe it is the same for my wifi card ...
<PirateHead> animusa: what wifi card do you have?
<variant> sbn: are any of the sites loading?
<amimusa> PirateHead: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<grndslm> Seveas:  seems to me that the svn repos is usually a good deal more functional than the official one...
<PirateHead> animusa: sorry, don't know about that one.
<craigbass1976> anyone care to give me a hand getting a modem working?  If I echo stuff and > to /dev/ttyS0 I get a light to blink.  If I cat a big file, I get the light to blink a while.  However, the "modem detector" doesn't find it, and I can't dial out.
<PirateHead> I need to access the default keyring -- what is the password?
<variant> grndslm: i fyou don't mind the possibility of it being extremely unstable then you can use them i suppose
<PirateHead> I have never set a password in my memory, but it asks for one.
<Seveas> PirateHead, then you have set one
<amimusa> but it is strange, it works if i active it, but then I don't have sound. If I desactive it, then I have sound (restarting)
<PirateHead> Seveas: in that case, how do I re-set it?
<variant> craigbass1976: do you have wvdial installed? it is a very handy modem dialler
<grndslm> variant:  even a stable version of beryl prolly isn't all that stable...
<GaiaX11> How do I config arts sounds? Where is it in ubuntu?
<AndrewLife> When trying to update azureus I get a message saying /opt/azureus isn't writable and I should check permissions. How can I do that?
<variant> grndslm: very true :)
<AJIEXA> HELLO
<AJIEXA> I have some problem: when i use fastswitching for two users or more... my screen locked, and i must write the pass again.... how i can disable this ???
<AJIEXA> thanks.
<colbert> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<colbert> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<chasta123> I am reallz desperated, I mounted hda1 (NTFS) and now dont know how to set permission to acces I am running live cd
<GaiaX11> I am getting a distorted sound and the system said that it has to do with arts
<Checkka> Is anyone using the T-ish theme for Gnome?
<Jetfighter> Is Red Hat free?
<arrozconevan> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<arrozconevan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sbn1> Did I just disconnect?
<Checkka> I'm trying to have the Gnome T-ish theme to have stronger window alerts
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> i have a problem:
<sbn1> ok I just hanged
<variant> Jetfighter: it is mostly free software, they charge for supply though afaik
<arrozconevan> is anyone familiar with mplayer... for some reason i can hear the video but cant see the video
<arrozconevan> ?
<sbn1> variant: all of google is working
<Russel> everytime i start a windowmanager other than twm the whole xserver crashes
<Checkka> Everything looks nice, but I cant tell the difference between a flashing window and a regular one
<Russel>  i use a voodoo banshee graphics card
<variant> sbn1: what error messages do you get on other websites?
<ericz> bleh, why does netstat -n show a bunch of 'tcp6' connections.. can i disable ipv6?
<Jetfighter> Is Red Hat better than Ubuntu?
<sbn1> Wait
<AJIEXA> can i disable lock screen  - i want it turn OFF
<amimusa> Jetfighter: I think Red Hat does no exist anymore since few time ago, it change to fedora and it is mostly comercial, i think. try debian based. in my opinion are the best and easiest to maintain
<sbn1> I'll test again
<grndslm> dyrne:  could you give me an example usage of xgamma for brightness?
<Jetfighter> I'm on Ubuntu now, I was wondering if I could get Red Hat free though :(
<bayziders> grndslm: so it looks like this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10081/
<variant> amimusa: redhat still exists, fedora is the "community edition"
<variant> Jetfighter: ask in #redhat
<Jetfighter> Ok
<craigbass1976> variant, does it need to be a fax modem to accept faxes?  How would I know, other than it saying fax modem.  Whats the software app for acepting faxes?
<sinbox-ubuntu> what do I do to paste some files in a directory owned by root?
<variant> craigbass1976: sorry, never set up fax reception on a pc before.. is that what you want it for or do you need it to dial your isp?
<holycow> hey guys
<variant> sinbox-ubuntu: use sudo
<Checkka> Do GUI's cause alot of localhost connections?
<AndrewLife> How do I change permissions?
<nhy> I'm having some problems with a broadcom card
<Checkka> becuase my netstat is huge right now with netstat stuff
<beta-guy> I need help I installed ubuntu and my wireless doesn't work it's an IPW2200
<variant> AndrewLife: in the file manager right click the file/dir and select properties
<holycow> just out of curiosity, how are we doing these days with hp multifunction units?  did they release fully supported driver sets to the community or have full support for mfcs like brother?
<beta-guy> also my sound isn't working
<whtvrrob> my sound isn't working either :(
<bobbyd> hi
<variant> holycow: dont konw, you can find excellent info on linuxprinting.org though
<AndrewLife> variant: It wont let me, the permissions area is all greyed out.
<Prez_> hello
<holycow> variant, i know, i want personal experience with recent mfcs input tho
<variant> AndrewLife: then you don't have permission to alter the permission of those files :)
<nhy> i'm using the bcm43xx driver and when I use "udo iwlist eth1 scan" I get a segmentation fault
<Prez_> do i need to compile i2c support for laptops?
<craigbass1976> variant, both
<Prez_> into the kernel?
<beta-guy> I'm using a laptop with the intel 855 chipset
<bobbyd> does anyone have an Intel wireless-n wireless card working under ubuntu?
<AndrewLife> Hahahaha
<holycow> anyone else run recent hp mfc on lets say dapepr?
<nhy> does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<Prez_> bobbyd: I use intel 8945
<theherbalizer> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no        *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the *** full path to gtk-config. configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?                        i have gtk2, dev and all, so how do i pass it's location to ./configure ?
<variant> craigbass1976: well, wvdial will allow you to dialout (if it's a winmodem you might have issues, serial modems work fine though)
<geir_> holycow, HPLIP work like charm on my mfc HP 3210.
<beta-guy> intel has Wireless N M-PCI cards?
<craigbass1976> variant, this is a serial.  I had it working in Fedora last summer, then got dsl, but now I want to hook it up again and see if I can't fax with it.
<sbn1> variant: it's weird thought, because google and irc are working
<holycow> geir_, yeah? neat let me look it up
<bobbyd> Prez_: is that wireless-n in a laptop? Is it a Dell by any chance?
<variant> craigbass1976: you can use "wvidalconf /etc/wvidal.conf" to make an initial set up of the modem, then edit /etc/wvidal.conf to add in the phone number etc
<holycow> geir_, danke
<variant> sbn: yes, very odd. sorry but i don't know exactly whats causing it
<Prez_> bobbyd: don't know if it is wireless-n, no, thinkpad x60z
<Prez_> x60s
<beta-guy> if anyone here has expieience with wireless or sound issues under linux please PM me
<grndslm> bayziders:  that will work, definitely
<sbn> variant: could it be firewall inside ubuntu?
<grndslm> but here's mine:  http://pastebin.ca/392295
<geir_> Full support for print, scan and copy. Running on Dapper Kubuntu/ubuntu Shared on IP-network to :-)
<bobbyd> Prez_: ok thanks :)
<theherbalizer> !configure
<grndslm> bayziders:  it's slightly cleaner at the beginning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> sbn: possibly, if you set one up?
<sbn> nope
<theherbalizer> !./configure
<sbn> Just fresh isntall
<variant> sbn: or a problem with your dns servers? I don't know
<theherbalizer> anyone, how do i pass things to ./configure?
<sbn> dns server?
<dyrne> theherbalizer: pass what?
<variant> sbn: are you on a corporate network or at home? you have hardware firewall or somthing?
<dyrne> theherbalizer: install path or something?
<theherbalizer> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no        *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the *** full path to gtk-config. configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?                        i have gtk2, dev and all, so how do i pass it's location to ./configure ?
<sbn> yeah root is in between
<sbn> but for windows there are no problems
<variant> theherbalizer: --like-this
<dyrne> theherbalizer: ./configure --prefix=/path
<grndslm> bayziders:  after you save that, use "sudo -i" to become root...then type aptitude update && aptitude install beryl
<theherbalizer> --prefix ?
<grndslm> and it should work
<sbn> btw I do have Reception errors (under network tools)
<pavs> i m following a manual and I am sked to open the "configuration editor" in application --> system tools. but there is not "configuration editor" there. What am I missing?
<grndslm> bayziders:  to start it after it's dl'ed, type beryl-manager in a terminal or after pressing ALT+F2
<Jetfighter> Does mIRC work on Linux, or is there a Linux e(kwe)uivelent of it?
<dyrne> Jetfighter: xchat is way better but there are many options
<sbn> Jetfighter, Giam does the job already
<grndslm> Jetfighter:  mIRC migh work with wine...not sure
<grndslm> but xchat works fine for me
<bayziders> okay
<variant> Jetfighter: you can use x-chat or many other irc clients. micr works 100% under wine i beleive
<bayziders> let me download this baby
<pavs> bitchx is th ebest
<theherbalizer> dyrne: better yet, have any idea where gtk-configure is by defautl?
<pavs> :)
<dyrne> pavs: bah
<dyrne> theherbalizer: sorry not on ubuntu box right now
<theherbalizer> kk
<magical_bacon> i used aptitude to switch from ubuntu to kubntu and now want to remove the ubunt desktop but its didsapeerred from aptuitude?wold apt-get -i ubuntu-desktop work?
<Craeo> Opinions on a firewall?
<cyberbaze> what is the default root password ?
<jvolkman> Jetfighter, I used to be a mIRC user, but I far prefer X-Chat now
<jvolkman> Jetfighter, even on windows
<dyrne> !root | cyberbaze
<ubotu> cyberbaze: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jetfighter> Can you like script it like you can mIRC?
<sbn> variant: Could it maybe be my network card?
<variant> Craeo: an easy one is firestarter.. if thats what your talking about by opinion
<jvolkman> Jetfighter, you can script X-Chat in a number of different languages
<theherbalizer> ugh, over it
<variant> sbn: I would doubt it, but I am no expert
<theherbalizer> ty though
<cyberbaze> ubotu: but why cant i open pppoeconf wityh sudo ?
<jvolkman> Jetfighter, I don't know if X-Chat provides as much control to scripts as mIRC or not
<Jetfighter> Can you script it in mIRC language? Like on *:JOIN:#: { msg $nick Welcome to $chan $+ . } ??
<pavs> cyberbaze the default root password is randomly created upon installation , i believe. its not "meant" for you to know.
<Craeo> Variant, I did some research and that is the name I keep getting, I've already downloaded the debian base version which I will test when I get off work, I also retrieved Shoreline FIrewall (Shorewall)
<cyberbaze> pavs like i cant change it ? :D
<dyrne> Craeo: keep in mind its not like windows where it needs to be running. it is just a front end to iptables so once you run it iptables rules are set only need to rerun if reboot or you want to make a change
<pavs> cyberbaze you can change and as a matter of fact its preety no-brainer, but ubuntu doesnt want you to do so by default.
<followmath> dlink usb dsl 200 modem could someone help me?
<variant> Craeo: gauarddog is also good but a little more complicated. it is actualy not that hard to set up iptables manually (fairly easy if you want something basic, can be really complicated and confusing if you want to do more advanced stuff though so better to use a gui like gaurddog)
<Craeo> Dyrne, I remember reading that in the brief introduction page of the site, IPTables is the built in firewall for linux kernal 2.0.4 or something other right?
<bayziders> I get this error when i try and download it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10082/
<variant> Craeo: for 2.4 and 2.6
<cyberbaze> why so ? like whenever i need something to be executed as root i have to do sudo :S , i'll need some time to get used to ubuntu and ugly gnome :S
<colbert> I am trying to install Gnome Iconset Builder and I extracted the .tar to desktop, now I cd there and run "make" and I get this: "/bin/sh: mcs: not found" "make: *** [gib.exe]  Error 127"
<jvolkman> Jetfighter, no
<colbert> What does that mean?
<variant> Craeo: before that was ipchains iirc
<pavs> i m following a manual and I am sked to open the "configuration editor" in application --> system tools. but there is not "configuration editor" there. What am I missing?
<Gurpartap> "mount: must be superuser to use mount" why would this error be coming up while mounting CD Rom
<Gurpartap> although cdrom mounted well earlier
<Gurpartap> fstab is : /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<sbn> variant: there's no other build in web browser in ubuntu?
<Gurpartap> anyone?
<pavs> cyberbaze you always have the choice to switching to another "nice" KDE (bah) interface with default root previlize if you want. there are a gazillion distros out there
<Craeo> Variant: I will lookinto the Gauarddog, I'm not too worried about the difficulty, that's how you learn, just looking for the right program to use. Thanks for the insite
<Jetfighter> jvolk, what about HTML?
<dyrne> Gurpartap: if you manually mount you need to be super user. but if youre relying on automount im not sure
<amimusa> Gurpartap: edit your fstab and add user to options on the line where the cdrom is specfied
<jvolkman> Jetfighter, HTML isn't a scripting language
<amimusa> maybe that works...
<Jetfighter> What kinds can you script it in?
<bayziders> grndslm: any idea why?
<cyberbaze> CPU[Intel Celeron clocked at 2459.590 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.16.5-kanotix-2 i686]   Up[-8min-]   Mem[-243.441/248.562MB-]   HDD[-40GB(39%used)-]   Procs[-90-]   Client[X-Chat 2.6.1] 
<Gurpartap> amimusa, fstab is : /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<grndslm> bayziders:  oops...i didn't realize you were running dapper
<joe4444> how do i unmount my iPod?
<cypherdelic_> hey i instaled many cursor themes, can i cant aply them
<mal> hye
<cyberbaze> time to go back on ubuntu
<grndslm> bayziders:  i'm not sure about beryl on dapper...edgy has aiglx support builtin
<jvolkman> Jetfighter, http://www.xchat.org/docs/
<cypherdelic_> i can see them for certain windows only, please help me
<skeletonix> Hi, how can I in compiz clear line which was created by Compiz: annotate ? thanx
<colbert> Can someone help me to install GIB please, I can't get past the "make" command
<bayziders> When i tryed to update to edgy every time a screensaver would come up my system would lock and after the update only 50% of my apps worked
<TheVault> I got a problem. I installed ubuntu 6.10(edgy) on my desktop and there is no orange when loading http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y28/kylewitt/NoOrange.png
<ikonia> colbert: if thats your debugging - you shouldn't be building software
<chinny> bayziders  - http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<grndslm> bayziders:  did you put your /home dir on a separate partition??
<Jetfighter> What one do I download jvolkman? And does it highlight when $me is spoken?
<TheVault> When its loading, it shows a grey color and I can't read the words its loading
<tomas_> Does anyone know where i can find a ubuntu package for kaffeine-sc plugin?
<colbert> ikonia: I have used make to install some other programs successfully
<amimusa> Gurpartap: so i don't know then .. sorry
<cypherdelic_> How to Apply MouseCursor-Themes systemwide
<tomas_> affeine-sc-plugin*
<ikonia> colbert: the fact that you've "used make" suggests you shouldn't be doing it
<tomas_> +k
<con-man> I love how linux cant burn cds
<bayziders> no
<colbert> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10084/    there is the output
<bayziders> why?
<con-man> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<colbert> ikonia: Then how could I install this program? I really need it
<con-man> wow
<ikonia> colbert: the output shows the problem
<TheVault> Does anyone know how to fix this problem:http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y28/kylewitt/NoOrange.png -- It does not show the orange when loading
<ikonia> and what are you building thats an "exe"
<con-man> now the cd burning app wont close
<con-man> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<shatrat> con-man, my linux can burn CDs. Maybe it's you who cant burn CDs
<colbert> ikonia: Sorry I'm new, I don't understand, what can I do ?
<con-man> shatrat: I cant burn cds
<grndslm> bayziders:  best thing to do with *nix environments is make sure your /home directory is on a separate partition so that you can reinstall over the root directory (root dir = /) at any time, but your /home directory will still be intact even after reinstalling...
<ikonia> colbert: exactly why you shouldn't be doing it
<con-man> shatrat: well I Can in windows, just not in linux
<shatrat> con-man, what are you using, serpentine?
<colbert> ikonia: So I cannot use this program? :(
<grndslm> bayziders:  i recommend partitioning at least 10gigs to /, 1gb to swap, and rest to /home....
<charlesg3> anyone know how to force an optical drive to spin up without reading from it?
<ikonia> colbert: I would advise against it
<con-man> the default one with gnome
<kathy> strange request, could anyone help me get scrabble onto my ubuntu?
<con-man> the nautilus one
<nomin> con-man: burning discs is pretty simple on linux.
<colbert> :( ok
<TheVault> Can someone please help me?
<Jetfighter> That IS strange, kathy. LO
<cypherdelic_> How to Apply MouseCursor-Themes systemwide
<Jetfighter> :P*
<ikonia> charlesg3: try ejecting it and putting nothing in, it trys to spin up to see if there is data there
<bayziders> seems complicated >>
<kathy> :)
<kathy> could you help?
<ikonia> cypherdelic_: use the theme manager tool
<kbrooks> is there a  letter2asciiart converter?
<grndslm> bayziders:  and keep a copy of the programs that you aptitude install ... ... ... so you can string them together in one command and have them all install at once after reinstallation
<beta-guy> amphi: how do I config eth1 with iwconfig
<betatux> Anyone I can compare my dpkg -l list with ? I'm curious what's out there ;)
<grndslm> bayziders:  it's not...as long as you haven't got too much stuff to backup
<halfrabbit> anybody have experience with xdmcp?
<ikonia> betatux: why ?
<cypherdelic_> ikonia: that doesnt work, if my mouse is over my dekstop i still see a standard white mouse cursor
<grndslm> bayziders:  partitioning is super easy
<bayziders> only like 10 gigs worth
<ikonia> halfrabbit: a little
<charlesg3> ikonia, I mean through software when there is already a cd in the drive
<ikonia> charlesg3: no idea, don't think there is "drive control" like that
<trev_> can anyone tell me how to fix the clock now that its daylight savings time?
<Perkabalo> Hi i'm just wondering, how i merge all the menus together in gnome, put system and places in the application menu?
<bayziders> and every time i partition any thing my windows stops working
<con-man> every time I try to burn a cd, it stalls, cdrecord, nautlis or whatever
<bayziders> witch is a pain
<betatux> ikonia, there might be some great packages around that I've never heard of .
<bayziders> becasue i cant find that damn windows disk
<ikonia> betatux: just search synaptic
<grndslm> bayziders:  do you have a means to easily backup??  dvd or another hard drive??
<cypherdelic_> ikonia: any idea?
<TheVault> Can someone please help me with a problem that I am having
<nomin> TheVault: does it still load things even though the color doesn't show up?
<betatux> ikonia, there's alot of other .debs around that are not in synaptic
<ikonia> cypherdelic_: no
<TheVault> nomin: Yeah it does
<ikonia> betatux: so google around
<kathy> brb
<magical_bacon> im trying to get rid of ubuntu and switch to kubuntu ive installed the kubuntu-desktop package,but still have the gnome lok and feel,so i uninstaled the ubuntu-desktop package and my compter still acts like ubntu?
<bayziders> grndslm: nope
<TheVault> nomin: but it looks weird and funky and I'm not liking it
<TheVault> nomin: Anyway to fix that problem?
<grndslm> bayziders:  well, all i can do is recommend you think about my partitioning scheme upon next reinstall
<Caramba> Hi folks. How can I enable aotomount in Ubuntu running in console mode?
<con-man> and kill -xxxx does not work
<halfrabbit> ikonia: i can make a connection and authenticate, but i don't seem to be able to get past the colored background screen on both 6.10 and 6.06. connecting from windows with 2 different clients too - xming and xwin32. ever seen anything like that?
<GaiaX11> It is happening something funny whit my mouse and my keyboard. When I move my optical mouse the green keyboard light blinks. What could it be?
<ikonia> Caramba: the automount is part of gnome
<bayziders> Okay i just want to get this instaled
<nomin> TheVault: maybe changing the theme could help.
<Caramba> ikonia: So it's not possible to run in console mode at all?
<Dougie> how would i install windows on another partition without installing the windows bootloader?
<TheVault> nomin: Well it did not do this when I installed it on my laptop
<Advant> I still can't get ubuntu to boot to console, I uninstalled X, but once progress bar gets abtu 40% done, it just stays like that, I can ssh in to the box so its running, but doesn't show console in vmplayer
<ikonia> halfrabbit: yes, seen it with windows clients as they don't all conform to X11 standards, and not all query the xdmcp service properly
<TheVault> nomin: I'll give that a try
<con-man> omg
<ikonia> Caramba: there is an automount demon, but you'll have to read up on it
<con-man> they way linux handles cds is retarded
<ikonia> Caramba: I've ont used it in ubuntu
<halfrabbit> ikonia: know of any that do or a way around?
<beta-guy> whatwhat is the default SU PW?
<con-man> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<frtmonster> how can i check how much room i have left on my hd
<GaiaX11> And sometimes the light fades away or the keyboard stops working. Has it to do with my battery?
<Caramba> ikonia: I've never been a stranger to homework ;) - remember its name?
<ikonia> halfrabbit: from memory you have to change the login manager to allow xdmcp query
<ikonia> Caramba: automountd
<nomin> con-man: you must be new to linux.  You a little patience at first buy you'll eventually get the hang of it.  I'm now at the point where I can do anything on linux that I can do on windows except games.
<nomin> *you need a little
<Dougie> Advant try switching your video driver in the xorg config to vesa
<Caramba> ikonia: Cheerio, I'm off to do some studying
<TheVault> nomin: Alright changing the theme fixed the problem
<Jetfighter> I'm new to Linux
<TheVault> nomin: Thank you for your help  :)
<ikonia> Caramba: I can help you use it, I've just not used it on ubuntu
<nomin> TheVault: I'm guessing it's some kind of minor bug
<Advant> Dougie:  how do I do that?
<cypherdelic_> How to Apply MouseCursor-Themes systemwide?
<tkooda> anyone know if fiesty will be LTS like dapper is?
<con-man> nomin: Ive been using linux for only a few months, yes.  Its just odd that it wont burn cds.  Sometimes when I press the eject button on the drive the tray wont even open
<TheVault> nomin: Yeah maybe, i'm installing the 915resolution thing to make my resolution 1280x800
<Caramba> ikonia: Nice. Just a sec, I'll have a quick look at som README:s
<ikonia> cypherdelic_: you may get better support in #ubuntu-efects
<ikonia> cypherdelic_: there are some good guys on themes/eyecandy in there
<Dougie> Advant: reboot into single user recovery mode hit escape when grub pops up
<rebecca_> boa tarde @all ... got a problem with my internet connection under ubuntu 6.10 , i allways have to open "Networking " and  >disable>enable  my eth0  after every start,
<nomin> con-man: yeah, on ubuntu I have to right click the cd icon and tell it to eject.  It won't eject when I press the button on the cdrom drive for me, either, but it's not a problem.
<kbrooks> is there a  letter2asciiart converter?
<ikonia> nomin: thats common on cd locking
<TheVault> what command do I enter to find out information about my Graphics Card?
<Dougie> the edit your xorg.conf file and in there is a section with your video card info...or you can run umm....the configuration wizard...i forget how to run that but instead of selecting nvidia or ati select vesa
<con-man> nomin: that wont work either
<tkooda> fiesty?
<AndrewLife> !beryl
<nomin> con-man: I use k3b to burn discs.  I think it's the best burning app because it does a lot of stuff.  I've never used nautilus to burn.
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> what about fesity
<Eudy> por que ubuntu si y debian no?
<kbrooks> tkooda, it wont be LTS
<tkooda> ikonia, was looking to see if a bot had info/urls on "fiesty"
<Advant> Dougie:  I am in VMware..., with "VMWare Inc [VMware SVGA II]  PCI Display Adapter"
<tkooda> kbrooks, aah, thanks
<kbrooks> tkooda, maybe fiesty+1 will be lts, dunno
<kbrooks> and btw
<nomin> con-man: is your disc mounted?
<kbrooks> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Dougie> oh
<con-man> nomin: it was
<Dougie> Advant: well idk then
<bayziders> chinny it says linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-28-386 IS not up, and needs to be fixed. does this mean i cna not instal beryl
<mhemu> anyone know how to make a live cd/dvd run with an nvidia 7x series card? I get it to boot and load into a screen with the default background color and tiny garbled mess which I assume is supposed to be the desktop
<tkooda> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tkooda> heh
<nomin> con-man: is there a cd icon on your desktop that showed up when you inserted the disc?
<tkooda> thanks to kbrooks, I mean.  ;P
<tomas_> Does no one know where i can find kaffeine-sc-plugin for ubuntu?
<con-man> nomin: k3b is installed, but now wont open
<con-man> nomin: I use gnome, not kde, does that matter
<nomin> con-man: what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<con-man> edgy
<TheVault> Whats the specs of running beryl?
<amimusa> so then, anybody knows nothing about the conflict between a wifi card and the sound system ?
<TheVault> Gotta have a high end GFX card?
<nomin> con-man: I have dapper installed and when I insert a cd, an icon shows up on the desktop.
<con-man> nomin: so does mine
<shatrat> TheVault, not really, you just gotta not have a recent ATI card.  ATI is bad at what they do.
<metalhedd> after some updates ubuntu wont mount my SD card.
<rebecca_>  boa tarde @all ... got a problem with my internet connection under ubuntu 6.10 , i allways have to open "Networking " and  >disable>enable  my eth0  after every start, to be able to connect. my rc.local has has some lines to change eth0s MAC, eth0 has fixed IP and is correctly shown after boot (with ifconfig)
<bayziders> hey im pretty sure there is a program like beryl but it has a x in its name does any one know what im talking about
<TheVault> shatrat: Well I don't got any of those. I got a intel integrated
<AndrewLife> xgl
<shatrat> TheVault, then you should have no problems
<AndrewLife> bayziders: xgl
<shatrat> XGL is not a program like beryl
<nomin> con-man: you can run kde apps on gnome and gnome apps on kde.
<TheVault> not sure how much memory it has though since im running on a pentium 3 pc
<AndrewLife> oh... welll it does have an X in it!
<TheVault> GFX memory I mean
<bayziders> X's are good =O
<rebecca_> help anyone? ideas?
<TheVault> how do I check to see how much memory my GFX card has
<AndrewLife> Xactly
<bayziders> if xgl can do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz_2vKq5cZk i am very happy but my video card is below average so idk if it can handle it
<shatrat> TheVault, you can try looking in bios or lspci | grep VGA
<metalhedd> is there some kind of ubuntu-advanced channel?  seems theres always a million noobs answering noob questions and nobody knows the answers to the real problems. :(
<Jetfighter> Can I FTP connect to a site through terminal window?
<mhemu> no one knows of a work around to get a livecd/dvd to be functional on a 7800 serious nvidia card??
<Gurpartap> does wine provide directx9 layer already? or need to install or what?
<halfrabbit> ikonia: is this ind gdm.conf regarding indirect session? or something else?
<TheVault> shatrat: Alright, when I typed the command you said, this is what I got "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 02)"
<nomin> con-man: I don't know why k3b won't open up for you.  I have it installed and I've never had a problem with it.
<TheVault> Did not tell me how much memory was in my GFX Card
<metalhedd> TheVault: add -v
<shatrat> TheVault, I dont know how to find out.  Try googling that chipset or your PC model
<metalhedd> TheVault: lspci -vvv
<bayziders> How do I find out if my videocard can handle xgl?
<metalhedd> bayziders: if it doesn't suck then it can.
<TheVault> Thanks metalhedd & shatrat
<metalhedd> nvidia and ATI almost all work
<nomin> Gurpartap: here is the best wine how to that I've seen:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine
<bayziders> metalhedd how do i know if it sucks or not
<Jetfighter> Can I connect to a FTP site through a TERMINAL?
<medic30420> ok, having external HD issues. just bought a new 320GB USB HD and can't get it to mount, fdisk, or anything other than display a builtin 113M ISO9660 partition. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10085/
<Gurpartap> nomin, thanks but don't need that, wine is already installed
<Gurpartap> was just curious about getting directx 9 insatlled
<Gurpartap> installed
<Jetfighter> CAN I FTP CONNECT TO A SITE THROUGH TERMINAL?
<ikonia> no need caps
<Jetfighter> !caps | Jetfighter
<Jetfighter> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<maverick> Jetfighter there is a termial program for ftp   just type ftp
<maverick> then ? to get command list
<MortChill> i've got a problem, everytime i try to install xchat i get this error: configure: error: "Cannot find glib" - anyone know how i can fix this? (normally glib is installed but i think i need to set some variable and i dont know which one or how)
<Jetfighter> It says invalid command when I type site it
<bayziders> metalhedd: I'm pretty sure it is a intergraded intel video card thing
<ikonia> ope $site
<xorl> any of you know how to define custom resolution options in the Screen Resolution options of gnome's resolution switcher?
<metalhedd> bayziders: might work, try it.
<ikonia> type "open $site"
<dumbalien> newbie help: Running the live cd, tried to resize my hda1 partition, did not let me??
<Jetfighter> How do I upload to my site through it?
<metalhedd> Ubuntu stopped mounting my SD CArd.. dmesg detects the card but it doen't mount automatically and I have no idea what the /dev node is for it.
<predaeus> dumbalien: I think you might have to defragmentate it first.
<ikonia> Jetfighter: man ftp
<TheVault> I got another question. Recently a few times after I installed Ubuntu on a few computers of mine, I had installed 6.10(edgy) and when I installed the upgrades, in the grub boot menu, it shows more versions of linux than before. Like it re-installed it or something. So i got the main thing, recovery menu and then the other thing, and then it repeats it self with a lower kernal below it
<Jetfighter> ?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: man ftp
<Jetfighter> ?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: google ftp
<bayziders> hold teh phone where do i get xgl >.>
<Jetfighter> I KNOW WTF FTP IS
<nomin> dumbalien: what format does that partition have?
<Jetfighter> CAN I UPLOAD THROUGH TERMINAL WINDOW?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: poor attitude
<xorl> YES
<dumbalien> ntfs partition
<nomin> dumbalien: what filesystem?
<xorl> stop the caps dude
<ikonia> Jetfighter: no need to use caps
<doughboy> I just upgraded to edgy from dapper. Everything went well until reboot then gnome refuses to load. I get as far as the username password screens. After that just a light brown display. Nothing else loads from that point. Help
<nomin> ok
<xorl> apt-get install ncftp
<TheVault> jetfighter: No need to get all mad or upset...this channel will help you for sure
<xorl> man ncftp, and calm down dude.
<Jetfighter> ikonia is being stupid, I'll get mad.
<ikonia> just man ftp
<xorl> Or you will probably get tanked by one of the opers.
<xorl> Jetfighter: Don't get mad in here.
<ikonia> Jetfighter: how am I being stupid
<rebecca_> haha @thevault
<ikonia> I told you to "man ftp"
<xorl> Read, listen, learn.
<xorl> Calm down mainly.
<jamey-uk> How can I set a script to start up with my Ubuntu server?
<TheVault> rebecca: Why ya laugh?
<cyphase> wow, i just installed herd 5 in a VM, and there are 427 updates
<rebecca_> did u show ur girlfriends naked pics?
<dumbalien> can i resize a ntfs partition ??
<rebecca_> i didnt get one reply yet
<xorl> dumbalien: not recommended.
<Jetfighter> Telling me man ftp when that's like DaVinci Code to someone who started using Ubuntu yesterday..
<dumbalien> oh...
<nomin> dumbalien: yes, ntfs is designed to be resized.  Are you getting an error message?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: no its not
<ikonia> it explains the command and the options
<Jetfighter> IT IS TO ME
<xorl> Jetfighter: it's the same on windows as it is on here.
<TheVault> jetfighter: That explains alot then
<xorl> Command line FTP is all the same.
<ScoobySnacks> where can I read about setting up a persistant home dir on a flash drive using the live CD?
<xorl> So, don't get angry with us for you not knowing what the hell to do.
<xorl> Allright?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: quit with the caps
<dumbalien> yes , tried to partition in gparted
<jamey-uk> Jetfighter: what do you want to know about the FTP client?
<TheVault> jetfighter: All new ubuntu comers are going to experience difficulties
<dumbalien> as i am using live cd do i need super user
<Caramba> ikonia: Didn't find automountd, but autofs (http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/utils/autofs). Seems to be what I'm looking for.
<amimusa> Jetfighter: of course... use ftp site and will work, also you can use filezilla
<metalhedd> Jetfighter: you're not ready for linux, go home.
<ikonia> Jetfighter: if you type man ftp and have questions I'd be happy to explain
<ikonia> Caramba: another good option, well spotted
<acoward> is there a linux equivelent to the windows command "start whatever.exe"
<nomin> dumbalien: I have resized ntfs a few times.  I haven't had success doing it with gparted.  I used mandriva to resize ntfs successfully.
<ikonia> acoward just type the command
<LittleCCCC> JOIN <#oracle>
<nomin> dumbalien: mandriva is a separate distro, btw.
<ScoobySnacks> acoward: ./whatever.exe
<jamey-uk> How can I set a script to start up with my Ubuntu server?
<metalhedd> windows uses "start command.exe" ?
<metalhedd> wtf is start?
<metalhedd> seems unnecessary
<dumbalien> nomin: thanks for the help
<ikonia> jamey-uk: but it in an init script
<amimusa> Jetfighter: try to install: first apt-cache search ftp, then write the right package and apt-get install package
<Jetfighter> How can I uplaod something to my /pictures directory?
<jamey-uk> ikonia: okay, any man pages or guidance?
<bayziders> any one know?
<acoward> typing start means that i can use the console after starting the program
<ikonia> Jetfighter: man ftp - this is ubuntu help
<maverick> you might have to do a apt-get install ftp first
<maverick> jetfighter, i am not sure of the details on how to use it but man with cover that
<ikonia> jamey-uk:  no - but check out /etc/init.d
<dumbalien> nomin: I would be better off formatting as ext3 then !
<Jetfighter> I typed man ftp...
<ikonia> jamey-uk: thats your init scripts, use one as an example
<ikonia> Jetfighter: any specific questions
<predaeus> dumbalien: has the ntfs partition been full once?
<metalhedd> acoward: try attind a & after the command at the prompt  that returns you to a command prompt
<jamey-uk> ikonia: okay thanks
<Jetfighter> YES. How do I create a /pics directory and then upload to it?
<ikonia> jamey-uk: if you get stuck, come back and ask
<dumbalien> predaeus: got 7gb unused
<rebecca_> boa tarde @all ... got a problem with my internet connection under ubuntu 6.10 , i allways have to open "Networking " and  >disable>enable  my eth0  after every start, to be able to connect. my rc.local has has some lines to change eth0s MAC, eth0 has fixed IP and is correctly shown after boot (with ifconfig)
<rebecca_> sorry to bumb
<ikonia> Jetfighter: the man page explains that
<nomin> dumbalien: if you don't mind wiping out your windows installation.
<Caramba> While I'm in question mode: I'm trying to open a *graphical* VNC-connection to my ubuntu box in *console* mode. I've understood that it isn't necessary to have a VNC-server running X to achieve this, it's enough that the client does. Now, I've had no problem opening a vnc to the server when it's running gnome. As soon as I switch to console mode, though, I just get a flat brownish screen....
<Caramba> ...Has anybody here achieved what I'm trying to do?
<workbee> acoward: put a ampersand after the command
<acoward> typing & works... thanks
<Jetfighter> Not to me
<ikonia> Jetfighter: it gives you all the commands for once you're connected
<doughboy> Does everyone who upgrades to edgy eft find that it will not load after reboot?
<metalhedd> acoward: no probs.
<dumbalien> nomin: was hoping to salvage my win install
<metalhedd> doughboy: everybody....
<jamey-uk> Jetfighter: PM
<nomin> dumbalien: you can use the mandriva one live cd to resize it
<rly> newserver irc.ptnet.org
<Jetfighter> Send it then
<predaeus> dumbalien: well, if it never was full, then I have no idea. But I think you can not resize if there is data in the area that will be moved. Maybe try partition magic or something to move the data aswell. Or defrag before resizing.
<ScoobySnacks> anyone know where I can find info on how to put my home dir on a flash drive for use with liveCD?
<doughboy> How do you fix it doughboy wonders.
<Jetfighter> Help me - What part do I download for x-chat?
<medic30420> ok, having external HD issues. just bought a new 320GB USB HD and can't get it to mount, fdisk, or anything other than display a builtin 113M ISO9660 partition. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10085/
<TheVault> Think someone can help me out before the same mistake happens. When I apply the updates that are available, after they finish and it requires a reboot, it adds an update version or something to the grub boot menu. So it shows the newer kernal, and below it a lower kernal, and its confusing. Hope someone knows what I am talking about?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: just x-chat or gnome-xchat
<Jetfighter> Where?
<dumbalien> ok thanks for the help, It will be faster to re-install than DL new distro
<ikonia> Jetfighter: if you search in synaptic you'll see the package names
<metalhedd> doughboy: i was joking.  obviously many people have successfully installed edgy. :)  i've never had a problem with it not starting up.
<Jetfighter> I just went to www.xchat.org/download/
<nomin> TheVault: that means you have a new kernel installed.
<nomin> TheVault: on linux, you have the option to use older kernels in case the newest kernel has problems.
<ikonia> Jetfighter: you'll need to read the basic ubuntu docs on http://www.ubuntu.com - as thats not how you install packages
<metalhedd> Where in the name of god is the device node for my tifm sd card reader? it wont automount but dmesg see's the card go in and out.
<ikonia> Jetfighter: you're approaching this in the wrong way
<Jetfighter> I didn't know x-chat was a package >.<
<doughboy> Thanks metalhedd. Dapper never broke like this. Might as well forget about edgy and go back to dapper
<metalhedd> Jetfighter: Everything is a package.
<Checkka> Is there a way for me to reinstall Windows Vista without it wiping my bootloader?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: it is - pre-packaged for ubuntu
<nomin> TheVault: but I've never had any problems with the updated kernels on ubuntu so I just pick the option on top in grub.
<ikonia> Checkka: no
<Checkka> !
<metalhedd> doughboy: edgy is overrated. Lol.
<TheVault> nomin: Oh that explains it
<ScoobySnacks> Jetfighter: click on system in the upper left corner, then go to Administration, then synaptic package manager
<TheVault> nomin: Thanks, your quite the helper today :) along with everyone else of course
<nomin> TheVault: you can remove those older kernels from grup by adding # before those lines in grub.conf
<medic30420> Checkka, try googling for SuperGrub, might be able to use that method
<nomin> *from grub
<Enselic`> I'd like to find out what "Jazakallah khairan bro." means, where should I turn?
<TheVault> nomin: I think I will do that
<dimeotane> I need help doing batch rename.  I have 40 files spread all over a hard drive, & named the same: database.cvs   I can do a find in ubuntu, but then when I try to copy all the files in nautilus it only copies one.  If I drag over another, it will overright.  Do I have to rename each by hand, or can I do a batch find and rename somehow?
<age6racer> hi all, I have network monitor installed but every time I log in, I have two instances running. How do I stop that from happening?
<Checkka> yeah I would absolutely hate to lose my Ubuntu install
<cybane> With a fresh install of Ubuntu what do I need to do to make not start when the system boots?
<Checkka> just becuase M$ likes to wipe bootloaders
<Enselic`> dimeotane: you want them all to be of the same name?
<doughboy> I am sure it is over rated however edgy did have the capability allowing my sound card to play all channels instead of just one.
<dimeotane> Enselic`: no, they're all the same name already and I need them to be renamed each differently
<doughboy> Oh well back to the drawing board.
<TheVault> I am achieving a personal goal. To go a whole month without using Windows and so far, its been 2 weeks now.
<Jetfighter> >.<
<Enselic`> dimeotane: what name do you want them to have?
<dimeotane> ie.  database1.cvs database2.csv etc
<Jetfighter> So I can install pretty much everything from there?
<ScoobySnacks> Jetfighter: yep
<Jetfighter> Wow
<dimeotane> I need a locate/find/search and batch rename program or script I guess
<Jetfighter> Hmmm
<ikonia> Jetfighter: anything thats listed, and if you search the doc's you'll learn how to open up more ubuntu repositories giving you access to more apps
<Jetfighter> Ok
<luk3> hi does anyone know how its possible to play msn games on ubuntu? im running amsn atm
<ScoobySnacks> Jetfighter: Once you get comfortable with the system, you can add additional repositories too for even more fun
<Chousuke> dimeotane: hmm
<nomin> TheVault: you can do anything on linux that you can on windows except games, although I have gotten some games to work using cedega.
<maverick> dimeotane: have you used perl before? it would be an easy perl script to write
<Jetfighter> Can you install .exe files on Linux? There is something I want badly, but it's for Windows ;(
<nomin> Jetfighter: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine
<Jetfighter> Ooh, wine?
<dimeotane> too bad I can't just wildcard  a rename command
<ikonia> Jetfighter: thats quite advanced - you use an application called wine
<Enselic`> dimeotane: do you want _all_ files that are named database.cvs to be renamed?
<dimeotane> yes
<dimeotane> then I can move them after
<Enselic`> dimeotane: give me a min, I'll hack together a ruby script
<nomin> Jetfighter: just follow those instructions step-by-step.  It took me about 45 minutes and it works.
<ScoobySnacks> Jetfighter: Unless it's a game, there's probably a much more suitable replacement
<halfrabbit> ikonia: setting login manager to allow xdmcp query - is that gdm.conf allow indirect session setting? or something else?
<ScoobySnacks> Jetfighter: what does your .exe do?
<wildfire_> Okkk
<ikonia> halfrabbit: yes, gdm should have an option
<nomin> Jetfighter: but not all programs will run on wine and the programs that do run might be missing some features.
<Jetfighter> Anyone ever play the UBT thing on her?
<Jetfighter> here*
<halfrabbit> ikonia: hmmm already tried that and restarted gdm with no luck
<ScoobySnacks> UBT?
<ikonia> ubt ?
<Jetfighter> www.playubt.com >.<
<ScoobySnacks> ikonia: jynx
<ikonia> halfrabbit: I've not got an ubuntu box with x to check
<wildfire_> Thats funny
<ikonia> ScoobySnacks: pardon ?
<luk3> is it possible to run msn games in linux?
<zzaza> '
<dimeotane> I thought that the OS would automatically put a (1) or a (2) behind file duplicates of the same name that are copied into the same directory
<ScoobySnacks> ikonia: the simultaneous "ubt"
<ikonia> ahh
<Jetfighter> Ok, I'm alive on XCHAT now
<dimeotane> doesn't ubuntu automatically rename file duplicates of the same name copied to the same directory?
<Xenguy> heh
<age6racer> So anyone know why nm-applet it starting up twice when I log in then? What do I edit to stop one of them?
<dumbalien> difference between ext3  &  ext2
<ScoobySnacks> dumbalien: journaling
<dumbalien> ScoobySnacks: come again
<craigbass1976> variant, any idea on why wvdial flunks on sending atz?
<Jetfighter> I'm installing wine
<Jetfighter> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<halfrabbit> ikonia: you are checking your box to see if it works? or that i can try connect?
<Jetfighter> ok
<ScoobySnacks> dumbalien: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<nomin> Jetfighter: check out the wine apps database to see if anyone else tried the program you want use.
<dumbalien> thanks
<Jetfighter> Where is that at?
<ikonia> halfrabbit: I don't have an ubuntu box with x to check
<jamey-uk> Jetfighter: google
<Jetfighter> nomin,
<halfrabbit> ikonia: oh sorry - misread
<Jetfighter> Ok
<Jetfighter> Sorry, tesing, please provide a link
<ikonia> provide a link ?
<Jetfighter> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Jetfighter> >.<
<jetsaredim> is there a mirror for cdimage.ubuntu?
<Jetfighter> Wtf was that for? lmao
<nomin> Jetfighter: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Jetfighter> K
<Jetfighter> Ty
<rwxr-xr--> When i Shifted my Gnome to Kde all things going download and installed fine.. now i do logout and try to get kde session on start getting error " The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly"
<halfrabbit> iknoia: i think i give up on this problem - thanks for help
<mcquaid> there probably is one, but can't seem to find a good howto on the forums.  I've never mucked with setting up ssh.  I just have two boxes behind my router that I want to be able to have terminal access on either or.
<mcquaid> Any recommendations/links?
<nomin> dumbalien: :I think it's a shame that gparted can't resize ntfs properly.  I have 2 distros installed and I used mandriva to resize ntfs just fine several times.
<Jetfighter> Is there a way to search?
<ScoobySnacks> Jetfighter: for what?
<Jetfighter> In the AppDB
<rwxr-xr--> how can i fix this error?
<Checkka> I just have to say, Ubuntu is what linux really needed to tear M$ a new one....
<Jetfighter> Yeah
<Jetfighter> Checkka, you are correct.
<nomin> Jetfighter: the search box on the left
<Coffeegrindah> anyone know of any sort of tweak i can use to get a PC that can't boot from USB properly to boot grub from /dev/hda1  and have it load a bootloader on a USB stick?
<Jetfighter> DOH >.<
<Jetfighter> !retard > Jetfighter
<ikonia> Jetfighter: you need to start looking/reading or you'll get no-where
<Jetfighter> I looked, I missed it
<Checkka> Coffeegrindah: check your bios
<Luke> hey all
<nomin> Jetfighter: doesn't look like that program is listed.  It may or may not work.
<Jetfighter> Ok
<rwxr-xr--> When i Shifted my Gnome to Kde all things going download and installed fine.. now i do logout and try to get kde session on start getting error " The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" how can i fix this error?
<dyrne> Coffeegrindah: there is a mod.  it involves a new motherboard :)
<Coffeegrindah> checkka: I have, my machine WIll ONLY boot from a USB Zip or USB HDD
<Luke> i'm trying to replace lilo on my computer with grub. the partition that my linux install is on shows up as /dev/sda3, how do I reference that in grub?
<Jetfighter> Says it's a bin file, is that right?
<Coffeegrindah> dyrne :: but taht defeats the purpose of my Free PC (garbage day goodies)
<Checkka> Coffeegrindah, are you trying to boot from an IDE drive?
<Checkka> (Or SATA)?
<dyrne> Coffeegrindah: ah grub and usb i misunderstood question
<Jetfighter> If it says it's a BIN file, is that ok?
<ikonia> the docs explain
<Jetfighter> nomin?
<variant> craigbass1976: what you mean?
<ikonia> stop asking to be spoon fed
<ikonia> read a little
<ikonia> then people can help with specifics
<nomin> Jetfighter: what says what is a bin file?
<variant> craigbass1976: this is at the dialup point? you have to put username and password in /etc/chap-secrets or /etc/pap-secrets
<Jetfighter> The program I downloaded
<Jetfighter> It says it's a bin file
<ikonia> the docs explain it
<Jetfighter> Cannot open /home/wildfire/Desktop/ubtsetup.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<ikonia> thats a windows exe
<nomin> Jetfighter: I don't know.  I thought you have a .exe file that you want to install.
<Jetfighter> I do
<Jetfighter> ubtsetup.exe
<Caramba> Experts: I'm trying to open a *graphical* VNC-connection to my ubuntu box in *console* mode. I've understood that it isn't necessary to have a VNC-server running X to achieve this, it's enough that the client does. Now, I've had no problem opening a vnc to the server when it's running gnome. As soon as I switch to console mode, though, I just get a flat brownish screen. Has anybody here...
<Coffeegrindah> checkka: well it's kinda confusing, I'm usbing a USBLIVE installon a 4gb stick, I need it for work and there it works fine.. but at home I can't play with my live install, my machine at home, doesn't boot from USB flash drives though. I have ubuntu installed and use it just fine, but when i want to tweak my Live install i can't unless I'm at work..
<Caramba> ...achieved what I'm trying to do?
<ikonia> have you installed and configured wine
<Jetfighter> I double click it, it says: Cannot open /home/wildfire/Desktop/ubtsetup.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<craigbass1976> variant, I'm jsut editing wvdial.conf.  I got another light to come on with atdt, but sitll no love.
<Vlet> How do I create an alias for a path so I could: cd $someplace
<dyrne> Jetfighter: what app is that?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: you've not read the wine focs
<ikonia> docs
<nomin> Jetfighter: You need to have wine installed to be able to open it.
<Jetfighter> PlayUBT
<ikonia> Jetfighter: you where sent a link on how to install and configure wine
<Jetfighter> I did install Wine...
<ikonia> read it
<variant> craigbass1976: have you put the phone number in /etc/wvdial.conf/
<ikonia> read hte docs
<variant> craigbass1976: have you put the phone number in /etc/wvdial.conf
<ikonia> you don't just install it
<Jetfighter> Thats what Synaptics sais
<dyrne> Jetfighter: its not like a module. you have to run it like wine file.exe
<ikonia> Jetfighter: read the docs you where sent
<nomin> Jetfighter: uninstall that version of wine.
<Jetfighter> Ok...
<craigbass1976> variant, yep.  Gotta go though, time to make supper.  I'll try later tonight.  Better yet, I may just go get  a real modem...
<nomin> Jetfighter: just follow the step by step instructions on this page.  Don't use synaptic.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine
<variant> craigbass1976: heheh
<Tangee> what does a triangle with an exclamation mark in it mean beside a partition name in gparted?
<fruitbag> Hey
<fruitbag> How do I determine by root pswd?
<variant> Tangee: off the top of my head, i would say no support installed for that filesystem or that it's mounted, could be other things though
<ikonia> !root >fruitbag
<variant> fruitbag: you don't
<Checkka> fruitbag: its set randomly by ubuntu
<ikonia> another one who installs an OS with out reading anything
<variant> fruitbag: afaik, there isn't one (i don't think it's just random)
<Jetfighter> I had that version from Synaptics, it opened wise install thing, then gave an error about some file...
<Luke> i'm trying to replace lilo with grub (because grub has been patched to support my macbook) but my linux install is seen as /dev/sda3 parition and I don't know how to refer to that in grub. anyone know how?
<dyrne> fruitbag: echo $root   as normal user
<rwxr-xr--> When i Shifted my Gnome to Kde all things going download and installed fine.. now i do logout and try to get kde session on start getting error " The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" how can i fix this error?
<fruitbag> Man... I don't know what to do ;\
<Chousuke> fruitbag: use sudo
<Tangee> i umounted it which got rid of the lock icon, its ntfs...i thought that was ok...i know my system rescue disk version of gparted does
<fruitbag> !root >fruitbag?
<fruitbag> That doesn't work ;\
<Checkka> yes, ideally sudo should be used
<Checkka> instead of su
<Chousuke> you didn't get a message?
<ikonia> !root | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dyrne> fruitbag: there is no password for root. use sudo like 'sudo fdisk -l' to run fdisk or sudo whatever
<cheeseboy16958> why wont my wireless work?
<con-man> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fruitbag> ikonia, what is 'fruitbag' the  placeholder for.
<ikonia> cheeseboy16958: I don't know
<dimeotane> isn't it possible to use $find in the term to execute a batch rename?
<Jetfighter> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> fruitbag: your nick name
<fruitbag> Ah...
<fruitbag> Case-senstive ;p
<cheeseboy16958> jetfighter i read all that
<Jetfighter> Ok
<fruitbag> I keep foretting.
<rwxr-xr--> can anyone helop me to fix that error?
<con-man> is there any IM client in linux that has webcam support for msn/yahoo?
<Jetfighter> Bbl, ok...Dnner
<Checkka> if you absoultly have to use su, you can set it in System > Administration > User and Groups
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: what error
<fruitbag> Heh... still not working ;\
<Tangee> amsn afaik con-man
<AndrewB> con-man: yes mercury and amsn
<fruitbag> Very well.
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia,: When i Shifted my Gnome to Kde all things going download and installed fine.. now i do logout and try to get kde session on start getting error " The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" how can i fix this error?
<dyrne> con-man: i think thats in the pipe for gaim but you can just use vlc to stream and use an im client or something
<con-man> so amsn>gaim?
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--:  check the log files
<AndrewB> con-man: no  amsn sucks IMO
<Enselic`> dimeotane: still wokring on it, hang on
<con-man> does gaim have webcam support?
<calamari> hi
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia whchi log?
<rwxr-xr--> *which
<AndrewB> con-man: nope.
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: the xorg log and the gdm log
<AndrewB> con-man: they are working on it.
<con-man> AndrewB: eta?
<calamari> which I am using Xinerama mode, I cannot open gnome-terminal's I have to use xterm.  This is with the nvidia driver, nv driver is ok.  Know of a fix?
<AndrewB> con-man: none ;) then people don't complain about dates ;)
<calamari> which->when
<^Albe^> hi to all, is it possible to start an installed ubuntu like in a sandbox environment?
<quiet> anyone know where to get 'aquafont' for Ubuntu?  :\
<Checkka> quiet: gnome-looks.org
<quiet> gnome-look.org *
<Checkka> sorry :P
<quiet> you sure about that?
<Checkka> not completly, but they do have several font packages
<Stormx2> Is there an easy way to check what is blocking alsa?
<crimsun> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Checkka> there's a package called 6760 fonts
<Checkka> if its not there, i dont know what to say...
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia : tell me the locations where i found those log files
<frtmonster> i have a celeron laptop with 185 ram, how much swap should i set, i want to tweak it according to here - http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: /var
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia, : there is 5 files in /var/gdm
<ikonia>  /var/log
<rwxr-xr--> umm
<rwxr-xr--> ok
<rwxr-xr--> there is two file name Xorg.log.o and Xorg.log.old
<Stormx2> crimsun: Azureus apparently... o.o
<dyrne> frtmonster: go crazy allocate 512
<ikonia> I've had enough for tonight
<ikonia> I'm out
<frtmonster> dyrne: i'm talking about  /etc/sysctl.conf how much shoud i set vm.swappiness
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia, : just fix my problem :<
<rwxr-xr--> i open the file Xorg
<DM|> Is there anyway to have a picture on your desktop as a desklet or something ? i want to display a pic of my GF
<CarlFK> can jpilot use a vcal file?
<DavidW2> hi. my cups configuration (in KDE) has almost all options greyed out (I want to set up an IPP printer)
<anders_home> Is anyone using the gigabit ethernet port on a ASUS P5B-MX Wifi motherboard ? What kind of driver do you use ? Is there something released for ubuntu ?
<michuk> tuxido: here is some more info on linux console: http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Power_of_Linux_Console
<Enselic`> dimeotane: still there? I got a solution
<oopsy> so lets see if I got ndiswrapper ok
<oopsy> I install ndiswrapper utils
<danny> Is this an right channel to ask some questions?
<oopsy> then ndiswrapper gtk
<oopsy> then I star it up in system -> windows wireless drivers
<nomin> dandy_: ask away
<nomin> danny: ask away
<oopsy> then I direct it to the windows driver sys and inf files
<oopsy> and I'm good to go?
<Enselic`> dimeotane: first, sudo updatedb, then sudo apt-get install ruby, then tell me when you're done
<jlward4th> hi all, I'm kinda new to ubuntu.  trying to switch from gentoo.  Have a question...  Is there a concept of use flags?  I'd like to remove everything related to palm pilots, since I don't have a palm pilot.  When I tried to remove gnome-pilot it wants to also remove ubuntu-desktop.
<danny> i try to install ubuntu on my main computer, but i seems that it doesnt recognize my sata drive
<MasseR> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Galga> ubotu Say i Love Ubuntu
<cyris> can anyone recommend a backup utility that supports extended acls ?
<Andy_Alpha> can someone help me; instalation hangs during hardware detection
<nomin> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oopsy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oopsy> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<oopsy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tsoler> hello
<oopsy> hey
<tsoler> nedd to chmod directories . What is the command
<tsoler> ?
<danny> but is it a know problem that install doesnt see sata drives??
<Andy_Alpha> can someone help me; instalation hangs during hardware detection?
<tsoler> !chmod
<fruitbag> Guys...
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<fruitbag> I'm still having problems with root.
<c0nv1ct> has anyone here compiled a custom kernel for ubuntu?
<fruitbag> How would I determine by root pswd?
<Moltov> Excuse me anyone around here compitent with Gparted? I need to sawp 2 partitions so that windows will, well, boot ^.^'
<EADG> This works: tail -f #ubuntu.log > ubuntu.txt   and this works: cut -c30- #ubuntu.log > ubuntu.txt  But why doesn't this work: tail -f #ubuntu.log | cut -c30- > ubuntu.txt?? What am I missing here?
<c0nv1ct> fruitbag: there isnt one by default, you would have to set one, but you really dont need to
<nomin> danny: this may help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/sata/
<Checkka> !sudo | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fruitbag> c0nv1ct, what could I do, then?
<danny> nomin: i will check
<ikonia> fruitbag: you;ve been told about root !
<c0nv1ct> fruitbag: like the bot says, use sudo, theres only very few cases where you actually need a root password set
<Andy_Alpha> can someone help me; instalation hangs during hardware detection?
<nomin> Andy_Alpha: someone should be able to help you eventually.  Sometimes you need to sit tight and be patient.  Or you can post on http://ubuntuforums.org
<AndrewB> Andy_Alpha: try differnt boot options scsi off etc
<JT__> Can someone help me. I need a photo editing program. And i have an oldish gateway solo. I wanna run Linux. But im new to it. Wats the Photoediting program of it. Like Photoshop etc.
<fruitbag> c0nv1ct, but I'm not sure what to do with it...
<Andy_Alpha> gimp!!!
<nomin> Andy_Alpha: this might help:   Stuck at hardware detection  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1940186
<JT__> KK thanks
<fruitbag> What do I do with 'sudo', then?
<ikonia> fruitbag: you've been told
<oopsy> !sudo | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> fruitbag: you've had links sent to you 5 times
<ikonia> fruitbag: people have told you 5 times
<oopsy> ups, one more tim then ^^'
<oopsy> time*
<nomin> Andy_Alpha: Install hangs after hardware detect  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4031.html
<ikonia> fruitbag: stop wasting peoples times and read the links
<Moltov> Excuse me anyone around here compitent with Gparted? I need to sawp 2 partitions so that w2k will, well, boot ^.^'
<fruitbag> ikonia, but I don't know where tot start, man.
<ikonia> fruitbag: try reading hte links
<ikonia> the links explain it pretty cleear
<ikonia> as did people telling you the answer
<c0nv1ct> fruitbag: with what? sudo? put it infront of any command that requires root privileges
<ikonia> as did the ubotu link
* ikonia smells trolling
<c0nv1ct> fruitbag: and i swear i've helped you with this before
<ikonia> c0nv1ct: 5 people have in the last hour
<GaiaX11> fruitbag: for example: $ sudo synaptic
<fruitbag> Ah...
<nomin> fruitbag: when you want to run something as root, you need to type 'sudo' first.  It will then ask you for your root password than it will run the program.
<Darius08x> Hi, I have JUST installed ubuntu fiesty fawn herd 4 (or 5, one of those two) from the mini.iso. The setup went smooth and everything seemed to install just fine. Then I got asked about installing somthing. DNS server, lamp server, and some desktops, etc. I chose "UBUNTU DESKTOP" Now whenever I boot
<fruitbag> It works!!
<fruitbag> I used 'sudo -i'
<c0nv1ct> ikonia: lol
<Darius08x> I can't get a GUI.
<ikonia> c0nv1ct: I wasn't kiding
<Darius08x> Its just all text, etc. How do I get a desktop and all that stuff working? lol
<jrib> nomin: remember, it's not the root password, it's the suer one
<fruitbag> But I typed in the user pswd.
<fruitbag> It wasn't the root pswd.
<Anohaakten> hi can I get some help real quick with vlc media player?
<ikonia> fruitbag: the links tell you that
<Andy_Alpha> can someone help me; instalation hangs during hardware detection? I tried 'noapic nolapic'; it didn't work. Is it important to write 'linux noapic nolapic'?
<ikonia> the ones you where meant to have read
<jrib> !ask | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Anohaakten: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> and people explained to you
<fruitbag> ikonia, so is 'sudo -i' fine?
<GaiaX11> !sudo| fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tuskernini> wen i record my webcam with vlc, it only records mono? any ideas how i can let it be played back on both channels
<ikonia> fruitbag: for what ?
<c0nv1ct> fruitbag: why are you trying to get a root prompt?
<ikonia> GaiaX11: he's had that link 7 times now
<U-Anon> This is uncool, I compiled 2.6.20.2 and now Ubuntu doesnt recognize my wireless card, but with 2.6.17-11-generic it does, any ideas what I can do?
<Darius08x> The computer eventually boots up to "running loval boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<Darius08x> And thats it.
<ikonia> U-Anon: you missed out the right options
<Steffen> Steffen: !wine
<Steffen> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Anohaakten> Ok uhm, So I downloaded vlc media player and I play a movie and when I go to try and maximize or even move the window, it turns black
<tuskernini> U-Anon, what wireless card do you have?
<Darius08x> I can log in by typing my username and password, but I can't really do anything else.
<U-Anon> ikonia: But I copied the config from 2.6.17-11-generic into 2.6.20.2
<ikonia> U-Anon: thats not great
<variant> Anohaakten: using beryl?
<Steffen> Steffen !wine
<fruitbag> c0nv1ct, I'm was isntalling the q2 Linux binaries.
<Anohaakten> yes
<ikonia> U-Anon: the config may have changed
<Anohaakten> variant: yes
<ikonia> U-Anon: check the correct module
<GaiaX11> ikonia: Ubuntu is not for lazy people it is for intelligent  people who likes reading, learning and solving problems. Say it to fruitbag
<c0nv1ct> fruitbag: you dont need a root prompt for that
<nomin> fruitbag: when you use sudo, you have root privledges but you need to use the password for the user that you are logged in with
<ikonia> GaiaX11: I know this
<Nooobuntu> quick question, is there a shortcut combination to bring up 'system monitor'?
<variant> Anohaakten: thats why, try using x11 output with vlc otherwise revert to metacity to play videos. afaik it's a bug in your video drivers
<Steffen> what is the syntax for querying the bot, and sending them to a specifik user?
<ikonia> I'm putting him on ignore - he's not listening and wasting peoples time
<sur2rien> i installed ubuntu and GRUB...and when i select something it says...cannot mount the partition...any ideas? btw its on three scsi drives...
<U-Anon> ikonia: Which config is the one that runs the system at the moment then?
<Steffen> specific
<variant> Anohaakten: onboard graphics or ati with free driver?
<fruitbag>      cd /usr/local/games/quake
<fruitbag>      su root
<fruitbag>      tar -xzf qwcl2.21-i386-unknown-linux2.0.
<jrib> Nooobuntu: no, but you can create one using gconf-editor
<nomin> Nooobuntu: you can set up keyboard shorcuts for anything.
<Anohaakten> onboard variant
<ikonia> U-Anon: the one from the running kernel
<U-Anon> ikonia: How can I access it?
<Anohaakten> variant:  how do I enable xll output?
<Nooobuntu> kool, cheers
<fruitbag> So, what must be done there?
<ikonia> U-Anon: /proc/config.zip
<variant> Anohaakten: just have to wait till fixed drivers unfortunatly. xgl might not have this issue but i'm not sure
<GaiaX11> ikonia: it is not for Win IT illiterate people :-)
<Steffen> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<U-Anon> tuskernini: Looks like its something 'Atheros' AR5005G ?
<ikonia> GaiaX11: it is - its just not for people who won't listen
<GaiaX11> ikonia: :-)
<variant> Anohaakten: in vlc preferences, ouptut plugins. also tweak the x11 ouput plugin options by clicking the "advanced options" checkbox
<mylesbraithwaite> is anyone having trouble with the new dst in postgresql?
<U-Anon> ikonia: So if I'll use that with recompiling of 2.6.20.2 it should keep all the settings of the current kernel?
<kevin> heya, I just updated from 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10, I think in the update to 6.06 eth0 got changed to eth1, my problem is everytime I reboot, eth1 disappears, I then have to run "sudo ifup eth1" which means that a regular user cannot use the Internet. How can I get my eth to stay activated all the time?
<ikonia> U-Anon: not nessasary
<oopsy> can I run Windows Live Messenger in ubuntu with wine?
<ikonia> U-Anon: kernel settings / drivers can change from version to version
<rebecca_> does anyone have an idea??? i have to go to "main menu>administration>networking" and >disable>enable my internet interface to get a connection, i have to do that with every system start!!...sudo ifconfig eth0 down  and  sudo ifconfig eth0 up in the console dont have the same effect
<kevin> oopsy, run gaim instead
<U-Anon> ikonia: Alright, thank you for your help I'll Google around
<fruitbag> Man...
<fruitbag> I'm stuck here.
<oopsy> I really wanted WLM, and I saw a screenshot if it runing, is it possible?
<oopsy> x)
<GaiaX11> oopsy: Why to run msn live? Run gaim or kopete, much better!
<ikonia> fruitbag: you wouldn't be if you read the links
<U-Anon> kevin & rebecca_  have the same problems
<Chamuco> hi
<fruitbag> In the tutorial, it tells me to untar with 'su'
<ikonia> not that one
<ikonia> the docs on su
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> the docs on sudo
<U-Anon> kevin & rebecca: Did you try looking into /etc/network/interfaces ?
<fruitbag> ikonia, I highly doubt that those links are relevant to what I'm doign.
<fruitbag> Doing *
<ikonia> fruitbag: yes they are
<ikonia> know it all
<oopsy> GaiaX11: doesn gaim or kopete support display images, etc, can my contact see mine and vice versa?
<ikonia> then you'd know how to use sudo
<oopsy> can I send files?
<fruitbag> But what must I do, man!
<Chamuco> howcan i find out which of my partitions is the one that is booting? I mean from MBR
<ikonia> and you wouldn't be in here looking silly
<variant> ikonia: why bother?
<fruitbag> I can't just read the whole thing...
<rebecca_> @Anton  there my eth0 doesnt even exist
<tuskernini> U-Anon, do you have the madwifi installed?
<ikonia> fruitbag: then you won't get any help
<ikonia> variant: you're right
<fruitbag> I want to know about what I am currently doing.
<U-Anon> tuskernini: No sir, I dont even know what that is
<GaiaX11> oopsy: Have you ever used them?
<ikonia> fruitbag: no chance - you've lost your support credits with your "can't be bothered reading" attitude
<U-Anon> tuskernini: But the thing is that under current kernel my wireless works perfect, under the newest one, it does not
<dyrne> fruitbag: what is the tar command they are telling you to do?
<fruitbag> Not all the document is relevant...
<tuskernini> do a apt-cache search madwifi*
<ikonia> fruitbag: yes it is
<ikonia> read the docs
<fruitbag> ikonia, well, how would I know where to start?
<Checkka> i <3 gdb
<GaiaX11> oopsy: How can you say that them cannot do these things?
<ikonia> fruitbag: read the docs
<ikonia> and you'll knw
<ikonia> you're going on ignore now
<fruitbag> I don't even know what I'm doing exactly.
<U-Anon> What was fruitbag's question?
<oopsy> GaiaX11: I didn't said they can't
<tuskernini> U-Anon, i had the same problem with linux mint.. which is based on ubuntu
<oopsy> I asked if they can
<bwallum_> first time, treat me gently....how do I start?
<variant> fruitbag: you should probably get your mum to improve your reading skills with you
<oopsy> typo, I typed cant instead can, sorry xD
<U-Anon> tuskernini: Were you able to solve it?
<fruitbag> ikonia, how can I read documents when I don't know what I'm looking for?
<nomin> fruitbag: this is why installing from tarballs isn't recommended.  You have to learn how to install from a tarball.  There's a bit of a learning curve for that.
<U-Anon> !ohmy variant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy variant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fruitbag> variant, that really wasn't necessary...
<variant> fruitbag: read not scan
<fruitbag> READ FOR WHAT?
<GaiaX11> oopsy: use them first. After a time you decide if it is worth installing msn or whatever.
<ICQnumber>  a question for profi; how to start a screen saver without turning the screen black, (looks like the screen saver is transparent)
<BioNik> while doing apt-get update: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<nomin> !tarball
<ubotu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<U-Anon> fruitbag: What are you trying to do?
<dyrne> fruitbag: post the howto link for installing youre looking at.
<oopsy> GaiaX11: I was asking if they can do that
<fruitbag> I don't know what I need to read for...
<Chamuco> As I understand things on a HD ther is a boot partition right?
<tuskernini> U-Anon, yes... but remember to install the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.??? what you have ok
<ikonia> !sudo | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<oopsy> GaiaX11: display images, send files, the whole thingy
<ikonia> read that !
<GaiaX11> oopsy: yes
<tuskernini> U-Anon, the new kernel
<U-Anon> tuskernini: Wait, while Im compiling?
<fruitbag> Wow... that's helpful.
<fruitbag> Very helpful.
<fruitbag> Thanks.
<variant> well noticed
<Checkka> Ok fruitbag
<U-Anon> fruitbag: Ask again, I dont know your question
<tuskernini> U-Anon, no after
<Checkka> before this gets out of hand
<Checkka> whats your problem?
<konoko> is there a package of Kopete for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<fruitbag> </sarcasm>
<U-Anon> tuskernini: Through apt-get am I right?
<tuskernini> U-Anon,  i thought i had to recompile. but i did not have to...
<ikonia> fruitbag: that link is helpful
<oopsy> GaiaX11: thanks :)
<ikonia> it explains how to do things as root
<kira> Hi all! I have ubuntu with KDE 6.06 should i upgrade on 6.10 or could i have problems with a distupgrade?
<fruitbag> U-Anon, well, I'm installing the Linux Quake2 libraries.
<ikonia> then you can follow your turorial
<Thiesen> What is the most logical mountpoint to mount 16 NTFS.partitions?
<GaiaX11> konoko: apt-get install kopete
<tuskernini> U-Anon, first do the apt-cache search madwifi* line
<fruitbag> In the installation introduction, it tells me to access 'su'.
<Checkka> fruitbag,
<fruitbag> But I'm not sure how to set the pswd.
<Checkka> instead of doing that
<ikonia> !sudo | fruitbag
<ubotu> fruitbag: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dyrne> Thiesen: 16 partitions?
<ikonia> !root  fruitbag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root  fruitbag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> !root  f|ruitbag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root  f - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eminem> Do you guys know a way to run windows in a window in Ubuntu? I can't seem to find a free way to do it.
<konoko> GaiaX11: it did not work :/
<ikonia> !root | fruitbag
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<rebecca_> U-Anon: got any idea what to do about this network thing?
<GaiaX11> konoko: apt-get install kopete. It works in both
<Checkka> just replace all commands after it tells you to do su
<bwallum_> can you play Counter Strike on Ubuntu please?
<Checkka> with sudo
<Thiesen> dyrne: yeah... 16 ntfs-partitions...
<U-Anon> Eminem: Google for "VirtuaBox" enjoy
<variant> Thiesen: /media/ is for mounting partitions that are not what is normally there
<GaiaX11> I use it in gnome
<blurpie> hi all
<fruitbag> bwallu1, use Wine
<U-Anon> rebecca_: try checking you /etc/networking/interfaces
<GaiaX11> konoko: I use it in gnome
<variant> Thiesen: you can use /mnt too
<beig1> hi, i'm using kubuntu 6.10, how can i change the symbol of a link ?
<ikonia> Checkka: he's know if he read the docs people are trying to help him with
<konoko> GaiaX11: thanks ^^
<bwallum_> wine..ok
<Checkka> yeah, this problem is way too simple
<Checkka> just read the docs fruitbag
<Thiesen> variant: ok... that's what I thought too where the most logical place...
<I_Eat_Plastic> I have two questions. Does anyone know the package for screen? and how is it possible to setup FTP access to specific folders, if so, how? :] 
<ShiftyPowers> is there a tool in ubuntu that can tell me name/make/model of several components of my system?  ie: mobo name, model   memory modules  hard drives etc?
<bwallum_> this is manic!
<ikonia> bwallub_ before follwing advice - keep in mind fruitbat can't figure out sudo
<GaiaX11> fruitbag: stop being lazy!!!!
<tuskernini> U-Anon, i had to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-386 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic for the 2.6.17-11 kernel to work
<ikonia> can someone kick him please
<dyrne> ShiftyPowers: lspci -v  or lshw i believe
<variant> ikonia: screen is pre installed iirc, otherwise apt-get install screen
<ShiftyPowers> dyrne, thanks man
<U-Anon> bwallum_: Be smart and dont waste time with Wine, get "Cedega" and a proprietary version of drivers for your card
<Thiesen> variant: thanks for the answer
<ikonia> variant: ....wrong person, I hope
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<bwallum_> Cedega noted thanks
<rebecca_> U-Anon: i did...but there is no eth0 and never was one, when i tried to change the settings in it and added the eth0 my whole networking fucked up
<U-Anon> tuskernini: Thats funny because in that Kernel my WiFi works great, but in 2.6.20.2 it does not
<fruitbag> I did 'su root'
<ikonia> !ops
<fruitbag> But I've tried my user psswd.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<fruitbag> It doesn't work...
<Seveas> ikonia, ?
<Amaranth> ikonia: ?
<apokryphos> ikonia: yes?
<fruitbag> How do I determine the root psswd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<U-Anon> rebecca_: Perhaps you can momentarily add the eth0 up command to start-up ? :)
<variant> ikonia: oops
<ompaul> olds, ?
<variant> I_Eat_Plastic: screen is pre installed
<I_Eat_Plastic> variant: Thank you. :] 
<variant> I_Eat_Plastic: iirc, otherwise do apt-get isntall screen
<ikonia> any chance you can review the fruitbag conversation, I suspect troll - shouldn't have called ops but lost rag
<fruitbag> I'm not a troll, ikonia .
<kira> Somebody use ubuntu 6.10 successful after dist-upgrade???
<blurpie> hey, ubuntu 6.10 auto clears thumbnail files, right? because i'm trying to make it not clear the thumbnails in a specific folder.. anyone have any thoughts on that?
<U-Anon> fruitbag: You have to activate root first to use it "sudo passwd root" I believe
<I_Eat_Plastic> variant: Thanks. :] 
<tuskernini> U-Anon, mine too.. but in linux mint it did not... so you have to install the 2.6.20.2 versions...
<U-Anon> kira: Yes me
<Seveas> fruitbag, then why would ikonia believe you are trolling?
<bwallum_> whats a troll?
<ikonia> he has been tol 12 times how to use sudo and sent links and just refuses to listen or read them
<U-Anon> tuskernini: Got you, will tr thanks
<rebecca_> U-Anon: thats already done via ifconfig...i also had to change my MAC because my Provider needs a registred MAC and i dont have a router but 2 pcs
<variant> U-Anon: just sudo passwd
<U-Anon> bwallum_: An annoying person
<apokryphos> ikonia: I've told you before, _please_ only use !ops in emergencies!
<ikonia> apokryphos: as I said, apologies
<bwallum_> oh, thanks
<Amaranth> fruitbag: What is the problem?
<Checkka> wow, i cant believe i ever programmed without GDB!!!!
<rebecca_> U-Anon: rc.local
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<Checkka> silly me.....
<Amaranth> fruitbag: If you want to set a root password run `sudo passwd root`, put in your user password, then put in a new password for root twice
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: detection of what?
<fruitbag> How do I get out of root?
<Checkka> exit
<variant> fruitbag: ctrl d
<fruitbag> Amaranth, yes, I've done that?
<Amaranth> exit
<U-Anon> Yeah thats what I told him
<fruitbag> Ah...
<kira> Hi U-Anon! With the first version of 6.10 i had little problems wit ubuntu on my machine but i hope that they are enought security updates
<fruitbag> Ok
<fruitbag> It works now!
<blurpie> no one?
<shane634> edgy is stable folks
<GaiaX11> shane634: no
<U-Anon> kira, Fantastic :) I hope you enjoy it
<bwallum_> quit
<dyrne> fruitbag: its alot to take in but very rewarding once you learn
<GaiaX11> shane634: it is not good
<kitchen> anyone know the command that tells the name of the app running an open window when you point at it?
<bwallum_> sorry how do i get out of here
<ikonia> dyrne: he just learn nothing
<kitchen> if that makes any sense...
<dromer> shane634: any ideas on upgrading from dapper? :P
<rebecca_> U-Anon: any idea why the ifconfig down/up doesnt have the same effect like activating via gui? what makes the difference?
<shane634> dromer, i had no problems
<GaiaX11> bwallum_: /part
<fruitbag> I'm fone now...
<fruitbag> It works.
<Checkka> yeah i agree with ikonia, if you're not going to do the reading or cant understand it, linux might not be fore you
<fruitbag> Fine *
<bwallum_> thanks
<kitchen> not at all sure about the english in that there sentence, but hopefully it got the point accross... :/
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<ikonia> he just pestered the channel into spoon feeding him the wrong technique
<shane634> linux is rough on the new folks
<U-Anon> fruitbag: Are you just trying to play Quake 2 on Ubuntu?
<NEaBPlayerGarth_> I tried to install PureFTP on Ubuntu Edgy (For use on a local network), but every time I try to connect using an FTP upload tool it tells me that it either cannot connect or that the server's software refused my connection. Any suggestions?
<U-Anon> shane634: So is Windows for complete newbies
<ikonia> shane634: I disagree
<shane634> all i agree
<EdBoy> Oho :)
<dyrne> ikonia: well yeah but thats an art in itself :)
<Checkka> yeah, fruitbag, you should REALLY learn sudo, there was a reason why it was added to ubuntu
<EdBoy> I knew there'd be an ubuntu channel
<ikonia> dyrne: I just find it VERY rude with his attitude
<Checkka> Windows is not for newbies, windows is for users that need to use it
<shane634> linux is just different perhaps not harder just different
<apokryphos> Checkka: more a case of being made default; every distro I know has sudo.
<mhemu> for someone completely new to computers, both are scary
<Checkka> linux is for users that need to use it
<U-Anon> rebecca_: Im not sure but possibly because the GUI is not started with proper rights or that the config is written to a file/dir that does not have the proper permissions, best to Google on that :)
<mhemu> for someone coming from one to another, it's just frustrating
<EdBoy> Checkka: I use both comfortably.
<Eminem> <U-Anon>, I'm having a problem with the package (.deb). It's not installing: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc-dev
<Checkka> exactly
<EdBoy> It's just a matter of function.
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<Checkka> to each his own
<EdBoy> Linux is better for downloading, Windows is programming
<U-Anon> Eminem: Try "sudo apt-get libc-dev" first :)
<EdBoy> But I could run Apache on my linux
<EdBoy> brb
<shane634> i am here and quite happy now
<blurpie> hey, ubuntu 6.10 auto clears thumbnail files, right? because i'm trying to make it not clear the thumbnails in a specific folder.. anyone have any thoughts on that?
<Checkka> Like for me, I need to get some unix programming done, the obvious choice is linux
<Checkka> if i needed to just do some java stuff, i would probably be finished faster with windows
<shane634> for me i just like clean and fast this works
<Checkka> i like the contril in linux
<Checkka> nothings hidden from me
<Eminem> <U-Anon>: "E: Invalid operation libc-dev
<kitchen> anyone know the command that tells the name of the app running an open window when you point at it?
<U-Anon> Like for me, I need to get some Mac programming done, the obvious choice is .. oh wait... Mac users think CSS is programming... nm
<jrib> blurpie: I didn't know it did, how are you testing?
<Checkka> i can see if i have any zombies running around
<GaiaX11> Eminem: which is the package?
<U-Anon> Eminem: Sorry its "sudo apt-get install libc-dev"
<variant> perhaps most of this conversation would be better in #ubuntu-offtopic or whatever it's called
<shane634> haha
<Checkka> agreed...
<shane634> variant, sorry
<LiENUS> where does the firebird2 package put isql?
<rebecca_> U-Anon: not the proper rights??^but its working with the adminisratin>network eth0 disable>enable   ,,...and its not working if i do the sudo ifconfig eth0 up (btw the eth0 is already up , has the proper gateway and subnet when i start the pc
<Eminem> <U-Anon>: "E: Package libc-dev has no installation candidate"
<variant> shane634: u don't need to aploogise
<variant> er
<shane634> on to fixing things or breaking em or whatever lol
<GaiaX11> Eminem: Doesn't synaptic/apt-get solve the dependencies?
<blurpie> jrib, well.. my google searches suggest otherwise, but every so often it has to reload the thumbnails here.. my guess was that it had a file size limit, after which it would clear the thumbnails?
<Checkka> Can the keyring manager in gnome be disbled?
<Checkka> Or do i still have to use pam keyring
<blurpie> jrib, so i'm observing this by it reloading the thumbnails every so often in specific folders i'm 100% sure already loaded thumbnails before
<Eminem> <GaiaX11>: I'm not sure. I was told by <U-Anon> to do it.
<U-Anon> Eminem: Menu>System>Administration>Synaptic, see if you can install you original package you are looking for through there
<blurpie> gnome by the way
<U-Anon> Yeah I did tell him that, dont mind me trying to help out
<GaiaX11> Eminem: Which is the .deb pack?
<Eminem> <GaiaX11>: VirtualBox
<grte> So, I'm switching an agp video card out and putting a pci video card in, but after doing so, I cannot start x.
<grte> I've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, to no effect.
<Eminem> <U-Anon>: I should search for VirtualBox, right?
<shane634> grte, which card?
<U-Anon> Eminem: If you want Virtualization in Ubuntu, then yes
<grte> shane634: GeForce2 MX 100
<nomin> grte: did you uninstall the old driver and install the new one?
<jrib> blurpie: hmm, maybe the freedesktop.org thumbnail spec mentions something?  All I know about thumbnails is that they go to ~/.thumbnails/
<grte> No, I didn't/
<U-Anon> Eminem: You want the full blown Windows in Ubuntu, righ? Or just a Windows program?
<grte> I switched from using the nvidia driver to the nv driver.
<Checkka> i think you might need to blacklist the old video card
<Yo> bueno ! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<shane634> grte, do that and then get the envy script
<grte> Okay, how do I do that?
<Eminem> I would like The "Full Blown Windows".
<blurpie> jrib, yea i did check ~/.thumbnails/, seems to be filling fine :/
<grte> And where do I find the envy script?
<Eminem> <U-Anon>:I would like The "Full Blown Windows".
<U-Anon> Eminem: Ok so VirtualBox will allow you to run Virtualization for full Windows Xp or whatever it is
<shane634> grte, can you get to command prompt?
<grte> Yeah, that's what I'm using now.
<jrib> blurpie: you check timestamps?
<U-Anon> Eminem: Its free
<grte> Good ol' screen and irssi.
<NEaBPlayerGarth_> I tried to install PureFTP on Ubuntu Edgy (For use on a local network), but every time I try to connect using an FTP upload tool it tells me that it either cannot connect or that the server's software refused my connection. Any suggestions?
<blurpie> jrib, by the way.. it's a bad idea to open your ~/.thumbnails/normal/ ;P
<Eminem> <U-Anon>: I get no results in the Synaptic Package Manager. :(
* jrib tries
<U-Anon> NEaBPlayerGarth_: Tried a diffeent FTP server?
<nomin> grte: it depends on how you installed the driver in the first place.  If you installed the package with synaptic, just unistall it in the command line.  If you installed using the installer from nvidias site, just run the installer again and tell it to uninstall.
<U-Anon> Eminem: Oh you'd have to Google for that one :)
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<grte> Okay.
<blurpie> jrib, just had to force close my folder :P
<jrib> blurpie: what's the size of yours?
<blurpie> lemme check
<dyrne> NEaBPlayerGarth_: pure-admin is a front end, a gui to configure pure-ftpd you can install. youre talking about the server right?
<U-Anon> Eminem: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-and-manage-virtual-machines-using-virtualbox.html
<U-Anon> Eminem: Try That and good luck
<shane634> grte, edit your xorg with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to nv
<NEaBPlayerGarth_> Yes
<dyrne> NEaBPlayerGarth_: cant endorse it ive never used
<grte> Aaaah...Looks like I may need the legacy drivers...
<blurpie> hm... 83.3MB.. there goes my theory
<MADMODMIKE> i am develop desktop file! console please do not delete me
<nomin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<blurpie> I'm quite confused as to why it sometimes has to reload thumbnails, now
<U-Anon> MADMODMIKE: Dont delete it then :P
<shane634> grte, that should get ya back to graphical anyhow
<U-Anon> I dont like "automated scripts" that "ease" things
<PatrickBic> hi
<U-Anon> Automatix, EasyUbuntu and Envy can all "break" things
<rebecca_> envy is great
<MADMODMIKE> U-Anon what is command code sequence??
<shane634> U-Anon, it works
<grte> shane634: I changed the driver to nv with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<rebecca_> saved me hours...if not days
<grte> To no effect.
<U-Anon> Only because it works for some, doesn't necessarily mean it should work for all
<shane634> grte, and no go?
<rebecca_> i love such scripts....as long as they work
<GaiaX11> Eminem: Why do u want virtual box in ubuntu?
<rebecca_> ;)
<PatrickBic> why cant i connect to a wireless lan network if i even see it when using iwlist?
<grte> shane634: Yeah.
<chrisbudden14> how can I get networking to work using KVM and qemu, i want to be able to use the eth0 interface
<NEaBPlayerGarth_> I've tried everything I can think of to fix it, including re installing Bith PureFTP and pure-ftpd
<MADMODMIKE> my computer is breaking as we speak
<U-Anon> It has negative consequences as well, while doing it properly (manually) should not
<MADMODMIKE> the hardware may be fries
<NEaBPlayerGarth_> *both
<pavs> is there any 64 bit picasa available?
<shane634> grte,  try changing it to vesa
<U-Anon> GaiaX11: To install WindowsXP
<blurpie> jrib, i might have renamed the folder without my remembering.. that'd mean i would've wasted not only my own time but also yours
<nomin> grte: I haven't used envy yet and haven't needed to.  the package in synaptic and the installer from nvidias site have been just fine for me.
<IVBela> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<IVBela> !ftp server
<blurpie> jrib, although I do doubt I renamed the folder, I can't seem to recreate this at the moment
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<MADMODMIKE> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dyrne> the problem is those scripts are made usually by people like me with just enough knowledge to be dangerouse :)
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<MADMODMIKE> does anyone here know MIPS
<blurpie> I guess i'll just keep an eye out for it and come back later if it happens again
<grte> No go.
<U-Anon> blurpie, I'd rather you do that than Automatix screwing up your system and you not able to upgrade to Feisty later on, wasting 5 of my hours later on and then switching back to Windows :)
<dyrne> note the typo that would propably find its way into such a script
<jrib> blurpie: from a quick glance at the spec, I see a mention that it will detect modifications (uses mtime) and regerate
<GaiaX11> Eminem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=532697
<grte> I'm getting the following error: (EE) No devices detected.
<blurpie> ah
<blurpie> that's interesting
<grte> Which is weird, becaus lspci works fine.
<GaiaX11> Eminem: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/virtualbox/
<shane634> kernel upgrades kill drivers
<U-Anon> GaiaX11: He wishes to install it
<GaiaX11> Eminem: But it is much better to set yourself free from Win.
<grte> Aiya, good thing I set up the home partition seperately.
<grte> I think I'll just reinstall.
<FP> Hi all
<shane634> grte, what can you do ?
<grte> Yeah, I know.
<GaiaX11> U-Anon: I cannot understand these people who comes to ubuntu still thinking in a win way!
<Eminem> <GaiaX11>: After having Ubuntu, I'm in love with it. I just need Windows for little things that only Windows can do.
<NEaBPlayerGarth_> It's still not working
<nomin> Andy_Alpha: this might help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4031.html
<shane634> grte does it work at all?
<shane634> later lol
<GaiaX11> Eminem: for example:
<GaiaX11> Eminem: which things?
<nomin> Andy_Alpha: some of those people said it was their cdrom drive failing.  Do you have a second drive?
<blurpie> jrib, kind of odd there's no auto-clear of thumbnails actually.. i'd imagine that folder to be very big soon
<U-Anon> GaiaX11: Better that than them trying out Ubuntu, not seeing any Windows and going back
<U-Anon> GaiaX11, gradual transition is better than no transition at all
<Eminem> <GaiaX11>: I have a new phone and I want to get files onto there but I need the installation CD for it.
<Eminem> <GaiaX11>:Which only works in Windows
<shane634> Eminem, what does it do when you plug the phone up?
<GaiaX11> Eminem: explains better please
<U-Anon> Hey Eminem, make sure while you are following the guide I sent you to above, to use the "http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.3.6/VirtualBox_1.3.6_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb"link with the "wget" command as its the updated version
<GaiaX11> Eminem: perhaps people here can help you without the need of installing XP
<DaneM> Hi, all.  I'm having a problem browsing smb (windows) shares using Nautilus, as a normal user.  I can do it as root (using sudo nautilus --browser) just fine, and I can see everything using smbtree as a normal user.  When I browse as a normal user, however, it will show me that there's a windows network, and show me the workgroup names, but not let me browse them.  Any suggestions?
<blurpie> oh one more thing.. is there a way to disable the ubuntu folder history? not the recently opened documents (already disabled those), but the thing in Go and the side pane
<U-Anon> WB fruitbag
<Eminem> GaiaX11>: What exactly does VirtualBox do? Can it boot another partition?
<fruitbag> Hey, U-Anon.
<fruitbag> I switched to Windows for a while.
<Eminem> <GaiaX11>: What exactly does VirtualBox do? Can it boot another partition?
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<shane634> Andy_Alpha, what wasnt
<U-Anon> Eminem: It emulates VM, meaning you can install pretty much any OS and run through it
<shane634> detected
<GaiaX11> Eminem: Explains the phone issue better. That's what i've asked you
<U-Anon> Eminem: Run Ubuntu on XP, or XP on Ubuntu, etc
<mon^rch> can someone help me setup shares for ftp users please?
<GaiaX11> DaneM: Have you looked the permissions? Probably in /etc/groups?
<DaneM> I'll take a look
<pavs> is there virtualbox for 64bit?
<Xs142> Anyone care to explain if there's any way to update from 5.04 to the latest without burning it onto a CD...?
<Zach> sudo apt-get distro upgrade... i think
<Zach> or update
<GaiaX11> !update| Xs142
<ubotu> Xs142: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Omiyahcis> yes, but you have to go in steps, you can't just dist upgrade and hop several releases
<Andy_Alpha> how can I find out what went wrong during hardware detection:  is there some log or something?
<mon^rch> can someone help me setup shares for ftp users please?
<shane634> Xs142, click check and then update like normal
<Livefan> I get this
<Livefan> Server Authorization directory (daemon/ServAuthDir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exit. please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm
<Jetfighter> nomin, are you here?
<Livefan> How do I resolve it?
<Xs142> Umm, lemme see what I could get out of all these answers...
<fruitbag> tommorow, I intend on wasting alot of time burning CDs.
<Jetfighter> Sign
<Livefan> I have foloowd this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368168&page=2&highlight=Server+authorization+directory
<Jetfighter> Sigh*
<Livefan> still nada
<Chamuco> how can i change the swap partition that my linux install is using while I am using that install
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: I already asked you. What are you missing? Sound card? Video Card? What?
<nomin> Jetfighter: yes.
<DaneM> as it stands, I'm in the following groups: dane adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin.  Are there any others I need to be in?
<CaptainMorgan> I just upgraded to 6.10, my browser's scrolling is messed up...
<xorl> ahh fixed my resolution \m/
<xorl> oh, hey, anyone know any faster mirrors? lol
<shane634> GaiaX11, i asked as well lol
<CaptainMorgan> firefox
<Jetfighter> Ok, I did the download part, now for the sudo dpkg -i wine*.deb
<Andy_Alpha> I'm not missing anything.... what do you mean?
<DaneM> ^GaiaX11
<Andy_Alpha> GaiaX11 I'm not missing anything.... what do you mean?
<Jetfighter> Ok, that's done..
<nomin> Jetfighter: the whole process took me about 45minutes.
<shane634> Andy_Alpha, why would you need a log if nothing is missing?
<Jetfighter> ok
<Jetfighter> I went to eat :P
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: Pay attention to your own question. Please
<nomin> Jetfighter: just follow the instructions carefull and don't mess anything up.
<Eminem> <U-Anon>, <GaiaX11>: Can I boot a Windows partition in Ubuntu using VM?
<n-iCe> Hi how can i set autologin in ubuntu?
<Jetfighter> I'm not planning on it. :P
<Jetfighter> Do you think since you have it set up, you could see if UBT installs right?
<U-Anon> Eminem: Are you looking to Boot your EXISTING Windows installation in Ubuntu? I doubt thats possible
<Jetfighter> better yet, don't, I wanna see :)
<mon^rch> can someone help me to use symlinks to setup shares for ftp users?
<U-Anon> Eminem: But you can create a "container" in VirtualBox, and install a new windows XP in it, and then you can use Windows within Ubuntu
<nomin> Jetfighter: I'm running the different distro right now anyway.
<GaiaX11> Eminem: I do not know. I have been set free from win a long time ago :-)
<Andy_Alpha> OK.... I'm instaling Ubuntu. Instalation is going well until 'detecting hardware'. It hangs. How can I know why it stoped? Is there a log?
<delight> how to change the login picture for gdm on edgy ?
<Jetfighter> Ok
<delight> n-iCe: just look into the gdmsetup
<Xs142> Ok, I think I'm onto something here. However, I've used Ubuntu for... Let's see... a total of 2,30 minutes now... Where's the Synaptic Package Manager...?
<delight> n-iCe: ist on the third tab or so ... pretty self-explaining
<Jetfighter> wget http://ds80-237-203-29.dedicated.hosteurope.de/wt/winetools-0.9jo-III.tar.gz
<Jetfighter> t
<Jetfighter> It's staring at me, saying connecting...
<shane634> Andy_Alpha, you need to use the alternate cd man
<antotos> salve a tutti
<frtmonster> mm, i try to open a midi file with 'kmid' and it says some other program uses the /dev/sequencer/ - what's the prob here?
<delight> how can i change the mini-picture for account on the login - screen (gdm) ?
<bruenig> Xs142, system>administration>synaptic package manager. Or you can just use apt-get from the command line which is easier I think.
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: How are u installing? Using a cd or via net?
<Xs142> bruenig, thanks alot :)
<StoneNote> Eminem, there is a way to copy a running version of Windoze to a VMware virtual machine, but I don't recall the process.  you might check #vmware or google it
<Jetfighter> nomin, Connecting to ds80-237-203-29.dedicated.hosteurope.de|80.237.203.29|:80...
<Jetfighter> Been there for like...ever..
<Andy_Alpha> GaiaX11 CD
<cheeseboy> can someone help me get wireless to work?
<Jetfighter> !wireless | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Andy_Alpha> Shane634 why alternate?
<shane634> cheeseboy, which card?
<cheeseboy> jetfighter ive triedthat
<shane634> Andy_Alpha,  less chance of hanging
<Jetfighter> Oh, IDK then..I live by the bot :(
<blurpie> oh one more thing.. is there a way to disable the ubuntu folder history? not the recently opened documents (already disabled that), but the thing in Go and the side pane
<antotos> hi all from Italy
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: have you checked cd integrity?
<Andy_Alpha> shane634  I see.... thx
<bruenig> Eminem, but what StoneNote is talking about is not the same as booting a partition. It will just copy the partition as it exists to the disk and then you can do stuff with that copy, but that won't affect your partition so the changes if any that you make will only apply to that copy you made.
<cheeseboy> shane634, WLI2-PCI-G54S
<Jetfighter> Who help me...It's been << Connecting to ds80-237-203-29.dedicated.hosteurope.de|80.237.203.29|:80...
<Jetfighter>  >> for like...5 minutes...
<Eminem> I probably sound dumb, but how do I uninstall a program? :P
<StoneNote> bruenig, true it's not.  one doesn't "Boor a partition" in VMware
<Andy_Alpha> GaiaX11 Yes I have... no errors..
<StoneNote> boot^
<Jetfighter> !uninstall Eminem
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: clean up with water the cd
<Jetfighter> !uninstall | Eminem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jetfighter> Hmmm
<Jetfighter> Well....
<bruenig> Eminem, depends on how you installed it, sudo apt-get remove package if from the repos
<cafuego_> freedownload that virtualises an existing windows install.
* bruenig thinks it is funny when people guess
<DaneM> has anybody else ever run into the problem of being able to browse Windows shares using Nautilus as root, but not as a regular user?  I can access shares by IP address as a normal user, but not by name or by workgroup.
<cafuego_> grr
<U-Anon> Eminem: Try looking for VirtualBox in Synaptic Manager and uninstall it there
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: It already happened with me and it was only a matter of cleaning
<cafuego_> "VMwre converter" is a
<kevin> U-Anon, sorry for the long reply, had a slight problem, anyhow, I checked /etc/network/interface, on all the other computers there's only a setting for eth0, on the one that wasn't working it had both eth0 and eth1 with same ip address. I was able to ifup eth1 but not eth0, I decided to remove the eth1 settings, but eth0 still does not work, if I run ifup eth0 I get "Error while getting interface flags: No such device"...and "SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device". A
<StoneNote> bruenig & Eminem well I'll be. I was wrong. I googled and found this http://oopsilon.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware
<nomin> Jetfighter: I can't access that site, either.  Maybe try again later or post a message on the forum saying the file can't be accessed.
<Jetfighter> I guess I can use the zip thingy?
<cheeseboy> caan someone help me get wireless to work?
<Andy_Alpha> GaiaX11 There's nothing wrong with the CD. I'm obsessed when it comes to keeping CDs and DVDs clean.
<U-Anon> kevin, sorry bud then it a bit over my head right there, I've only used Ubuntu for 2 weeks, but Im here to offer assistance after hours of reading through Ubuntu Forums/Guides and fixing most of my problems using Google. Perhaps you can ask other experienced people
<DaneM> cheeseboy: which wireless card do you have?  (do you know the chipset?)
<shane634> cheeseboy, we need the chipset on that card
<kevin> U-Anon, thanks :)
<nomin> Jetfighter: try to find the exact same file on another site.
<U-Anon> kevin: No problem :)
<Jetfighter> nomin, is there a faster way I can do this?
<Andy_Alpha> GaiaX11 Percise if there is something blocking ROM from reading the CD, integrity scan would detect it.
<cheeseboy> DaneM, shane634, how do i vheck chipset?
<oopsy> is ndiswrapperGTK (gui) really easier?
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: have you tested it in another machine?
<spike> hi there
<bruenig> !hi | spiff
<shane634> cheeseboy, lspci or lsusb
<ubotu> spiff: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<spike> are currently any problem with the mirrors?
<nomin> Jetfighter: I'm only a novice.  I liked that post because it worked and all the instructions were there.
<DaneM> try typing (in a command prompt) "lspci"
<bruenig> spike, which mirror
<DaneM> (cheeseboy)
<Jetfighter> Lol
<spike> bruenig: I've tried several, nl, gb, they will all time out
<mchang> looks like cheeseboy gots this http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Technology-WLI2PCIG54S-Wireless-Desktop/dp/B00028B57C
<bruenig> spike, sounds like your end then, did you try opening them in the browser
<spike> but net is fine, I can d/l stuff at full speed from say kernel.org
<nomin> Jetfighter: I'm not aware of a faster way.  Many people have had problems with wine so I'm guessing that's the easiest way to do it.
<Andy_Alpha> GaiaX11 Well, I tested it on this one few months ago; it went well then (same CD). I added a TV card since then.
<mchang> cheeseboy: might be the bcm43xx chipset
<Jetfighter> Why can't I use one in Synaptics?
<cheeseboy> 05:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<spike> bruenig: bah, hardly my end, as I said everything else works fine
<shane634> if it is he needs some ndiswrapper or mad wifi goodness
<Cryoniq> Maybe wrong place to ask but since so many people with different experience: I am running utorrent in wine. Since yesterday I just have the wine utorrent icon up in my taskbar. No matter how I click on it, uttorrent window pops up. I restarted whole system and it still does that. When I start it doesnt show. but icon in taskbar pops in there.. anyone else had this silly problem?
<Jetfighter> And can I run an IRC bot from Terminal window?
<bruenig> spike, did you try them in the browser, if they work in the browser, then it is your end, bah
<matkix0s> So how come everytime I try to configure the included softphone it hangs and never finishes when detecting nat
<kachiiingo> howdy, I have started learning c programming, but I've only used windows for it. I was wondering on ubuntu, where are the standard libraries kept, and what are they called?
<GaiaX11> cheeseboy: do you have the installation cd, if in case you were using win?
<cheeseboy> GaiaX11, yes
<shane634> cheeseboy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=16131245
<Jetfighter> Ok, sorry about that, did you reply?
<HymnToLife> kachiiingo, build-essential, as the name says, has everything you need for compiling
<shane634> look here first
<Xs142> Now, while I'm having the happy time of watching an upgrade iin binary (Just had to) another question... How do I run Windows-only applications in ubuntu?
<Jetfighter> And can I run an IRC bot from Terminal window?
<Jetfighter> !wine Xs142
<Jetfighter> !wine | Xs142
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<nomin> Jetfighter: the wine package in synaptic sucks.  It's missing a few things.
<ubotu> Xs142: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<GaiaX11> cheeseboy: so, you will need: ndiswrapper; wirelles-tools; and the your_card.inf file
<Monkey_Puzzle> Amarok says it cant support mp3s and cant install the codecs, but the other player can, any ideas?
<HymnToLife> Jetfighter, yes, there are a few
<GaiaX11> cheeseboy: right?
<Jetfighter> But it's faster...and without that site working....
<Xs142> @all: Thank you very much :D
<HymnToLife> I use supybot cause Python rocks :p
<bruenig> !mp3 | Monkey_Puzzle
<ubotu> Monkey_Puzzle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oopsy> is ndiswrapperGTK (gui) really easier?
<HymnToLife> oopsy, no
<Jetfighter> HymnToLife, can you teach me a simple way to connect to this network and channel?
<U-Anon> Alright take care folks its been fun chatting
<matkix0s> What softphone would people here point me towards using? The one included hangs, and will never setup.
<shane634> GaiaX11, i linked him a bunch of sites
<spike> bruenig: did you learn that on some 24hrs course for customer support?
<matkix0s> !softphone
<nomin> Jetfighter: I've even tried wine on another distro and it doesn't work.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> Jetfighter, with which client ?
<spike> bruenig: if a connection times out wth is "load in a browser" about
<spike> ?!
<Jetfighter> ?
<spike> anyway
<Jetfighter> A terminal window :(
<bruenig> spike, then it is a problem with your apt, not a problem with the mirror, bah
<matkix0s> !voip
<GaiaX11> cheeseboy: after detecting your .inf file do:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> Jetfighter, you meant an IRC client or an IRC bot ?
<Xs142> Ubuntu is strangely fun to install things in... Got to be the retro DOS feeling over the terminal...
<kane77> ubuntu wont read some of my dvd's...  they work under windows.. the dmesg says something like:  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Jetfighter> I want to know if I can connect to IRC through a terminal
<GaiaX11> cheeseboy: sudo ndiswrapper -i my_card.inf
<matkix0s> So anyone have a good softphone?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, irssi or bitchx are terminal irc clients
<HymnToLife> Jetfighter, sure, lots of people do
<HymnToLife> irssi + screen ftw :p
<nomin> kane77: are they video dvd's?
<Jetfighter> HymnToLife, tell me how please?
<bruenig> hmmm
<HymnToLife> !find irssi
<kane77> nomin, no just some of my backup documents and stuff
<ubotu> Found: irssi, irssi-dev, irssi-plugin-icq, irssi-scripts, irssi-text
<poningru> !wine > mark007
<Jetfighter> What is irssi?
<bruenig> !info irssi
<poningru> !irssi | Jetfighter
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<blurpie> is there a way to disable the ubuntu folder history? not the recently opened documents (already disabled that), but the thing in Go and the side pane
<ubotu> Jetfighter: irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<GaiaX11> Andy_Alpha: sorry. But there must be something wrong with the cd. Try the alternate
<HymnToLife> Jetfighter, sudo apt-get install irssi-text && irssi
<DaneM> kane77: are they UDF, maybe?
<oopsy> edgy's packages aren't backwards compatible? (working with dapper)
<shane634> Andy_Alpha, alt cd is better for you
<bruenig> oopsy, no of course not
<kane77> DaneM, hmmm.. actualy that might be it.. any way to mount them? (and make them mount automaticaly?)
<oopsy> Oh :\ shame
<oopsy> thanks bruenig
<bruenig> oopsy, if they were compatible, the would be in dapper-backports
<oopsy> oh, ok, thanks
<DaneM> kane77: *thinking*  I think there's a udf module.  Try modprobing it.
<DaneM> kane77 ("sudo modprobe udf")
<Jetfighter> How can I see how much disk space I have left, and how much is recommended?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, df -h
<bruenig> Jetfighter, not sure I know what you mean by recommended
<DaneM> kane77: if that works, you can put "udf" in /etc/modules
<cheeseboy> bvn
<shane634> Jetfighter, as much as you can
<nomin> Jetfighter: system monitor
<Andy_Alpha> shane634 yes I understand.... thx
<madsrh> can save "Sources.list" from GNU because it's writeprotectet. How do I edit it?
<shane634> Andy_Alpha, no problem
<Andy_Alpha> GaiaX11 I'm downloading alternate... :) thx
<frtmonster> ugh, how can i stop the touchpad in the laptop from working?
<bruenig> madsrh, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kane77> DaneM, how do I know it works? :)
<madsrh> bruenig-> thanks
<Jetfighter> What is like....the minimum you should have left?
<DaneM> kane77: can you open it in Nautilus?  If not, you can try mounting it manually.
<bruenig> Jetfighter, you want enough to hold your files
<DaneM> kane77 try going to Computer
<Jetfighter> How much is that?!
<bruenig> Jetfighter, how much space does your files take up
<shane634> Jetfighter,  you want as much as possible
<cheeseboy> what?
<Jetfighter> Am I running out if I only have 51.4 GB left?
<cheeseboy> GaiaX11 ?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, I have about 30 gigs of stuff, I used to only have about 5 gigs, those different amounts would affect the space I need you see
<shane634> cheeseboy, did you look at the links i sent?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, 51 gigs is a lot
<Monkey_Puzzle> Amarok says it cant support mp3s and cant install the codecs, but the other player can, any ideas?
<StoneNote> Jetfighter, you are if you have 50.9 GB of files to load
<bruenig> !mp3 | Monkey_Puzzle
<ubotu> Monkey_Puzzle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shane634> Jetfighter, that is plenty my man
<Jetfighter> Plenty of space?
<Jetfighter> Ok
<kane77> DaneM, no I cannot mount it manually
<wildfire_> Hi
<bruenig> kane77, what are you trying to mount?
<bruenig> !hi | wildfire_
<ubotu> wildfire_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wildfire_> Thanks
<bruenig> !thanks | wildfire_
<ubotu> wildfire_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kane77> bruenig, a udf dvd
<Monkey_Puzzle> bruenig I've dont this, other players can read mp3's and flac, its just amarok that cant play anything apart from ogg
<wildfire_> ubotu, how old are you?
<nomin> Jetfighter: I have a lot of stuff installed and the root files take up about 5 GB.
<bruenig> udf hmmm
<Jetfighter> Lol...
<cheeseboy> shane634, my cards being dected
<Jetfighter> Mine take up like 2.3
<bruenig> Monkey_Puzzle, on the restricted page, they talk specifically of amarok at least the last time I looked at it
<Monkey_Puzzle> k, ta
<GaiaX11> cheeseboy: What?
<shane634> cheeseboy, does it show up in networking?
<wildfire_> nomin
<cheeseboy> shane634, yes
<DaneM> kane77: try doing this: make a mount point directory.  Then type, "sudo mount /dev/<device> -t udf <mountdir>"
<shane634> msn shane47143
<wildfire_> Who told Jetfighter about IRSSI?
<kane77> DaneM, yep that mounts it right
<cheeseboy> shane634, me?
<DaneM> sweet
<bruenig> who told jetfighter about this channel is the real question
<Jetfighter> Wtf is going on?
<shane634> cheeseboy, yeah add me on msn
<jimd> Is there a package or script available for setting up a local x86/AMD64 "kickstart" server?  (mirror of *just* the x86/AMD64 files and binaries and setting up the necessary tftpboot (kernel and initrd) and preseed files)?
<DaneM> kane77: that means that it's UDF.  The simple solution is to just mount it like that (see "man mount" for more options, including user permissions), and open it in nautilus if you need to see the files.
<wildfire_> Ok, I got on IRSSI, can I like just open a terminal and like sudo irc server irc.freenode.net or something?
<kane77> DaneM, thanx
<DaneM> kane77: also, put "udf" on its own line in /etc/modules.
<DaneM> no prob
<bruenig> wildfire_, no... you just do irssi
<Jetfighter> How do I run IRSSI once terminal is closed?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, open the terminal, and then do irssi
<TSWoodV> Howdy, all!
<bruenig> !howdy | TSWoodV
<ubotu> TSWoodV: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kane77> DaneM, does this require reboot to start working (/etc/modules?
<fr500> hello
<fr500> how do i use nicotine?
<Jetfighter> !hi | fre500
<ubotu> fre500: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> cigarettes
<fr500>  i mean how do i get an account!
<Jetfighter> OOps
<TSWoodV> Got a question concerning where best to add a static route.  Got a separate route to my DNS servers than my default route.  There are standardized locations for this in FC, but I can't seem to find their equivalents in Ubuntu?
<deadchip> crimsun: btw what is kernel-package?
<DaneM> kane77: yes, but you just modprobed it manually, so you won't have to reboot right now.
<deadchip> crimsun: when you said i should install it manually, you meant using dpkg?
<fr500> hi ubotu
<Jetfighter> I installed phpBB package, how do I access it?
<Jetfighter> !bot
<hendaus> hi all
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hendaus> can anyone help please
<Jetfighter> THATS where it is?
<DaneM> kane77: you might also want to take a look at /etc/pmount.allow and see if you can add a line for it.  I'm kind-of fuzzy about that, though.  Google is your friend :-)
<TSWoodV> !static
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> fr500, does man nicotine not tell you anything
<crimsun> deadchip: aptitude install linux-image-2.6.20-10-generic linux-headers-2.6.20-10-generic
<deadchip> ah
<fr500> bruenig: doesnt tell me how to get an account
<deadchip> thanks
<DaneM> afk
<Sigurdtheone> I have a question:
<Sigurdtheone> I am trying to install a Skype suitable for Ubuntu, yet i see a lot of diffrent choices, they are as follow: SuSE 9, Mandrake 9, Fedora Core 3,4 and 5. Yet i don't see anything specific for Ubuntu, any help
<fr500> deadchip: from bmpx?
<zacky> hello guys
<deadchip> wow fr500 is here too
<hendaus> i have install devede but i want anyone of the helpers to tell how to make a dvd movie
<deadchip> fr500: lol yeah
<fr500> haha
<deadchip> i ditched fedora for ubuntu
<Jetfighter> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<deadchip> it was getting kind of.. well
<blurpie> is there a way to disable the ubuntu folder history? not the recently opened documents (already disabled that), but the thing in Go and the side pane
<fr500> deadchip: hehe, i see
<deadchip> let's just say nothing beats dpkg and apt :P
<Jetfighter> !makedvd > wildfire_
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys, anyone know how to change Song Info on .ogg files in Rhythmbox?
<fr500> deadchip: true
<AlexLatchford> Right Click->Properties isnt working for me
<Jetfighter> Is there just a plain "Linux" OS?
<zacky> does anybody know how to get perl work with apache?
<deadchip> and it's generally nicer, Fedora has good development as well but i don't like their approach of being the testbed for RHEL
<hendaus> Jetfighter,  i have a dvd player and nero on windows burn for me make a dvd video and vcd,but i dont know how to make it by devede
<mjr> Jetfighter, no
<jimd> blurpie: might it be a setting somewhere in GConf?  Perhaps gconf-editor can help find it?
<Jassossovinik> Jetfighter, linux refers to the bare kernel, without things on top of the kernel it wouldn't do anything.
<GaiaX11> Sigurdtheone: Skype is in the repos
<fr500> deadchip: so how do you like ubuntu
<Jetfighter> Hmmm
<GaiaX11> Sigurdtheone: apt-get
<Jetfighter> !devede | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<deadchip> fr500: well i really _really_ like it :)
<GaiaX11> Sigurdtheone: sudo apt-get install skype-static
<fr500> neat
<deadchip> i just never used dpkg based distros much in my life so i have to get used to the tools
<deadchip> for most tasks, you don't need it anyway
<bruenig> fr500, maybe this http://thegraveyard.org/daelstorm/nicotine-guide.php
<Jetfighter> I installed phpBB from the packages, but how can I access it?
<fr500> thanks bruenig
<fr500> deadchip: yes, you can double click on debs to install
<deadchip> fr500: i've installed Edgy on a friend's notebook (a centrino duo lenovo one), and he's not missing win xp for a second lol
<pavs> how to install ubuntu on ipod?
<fr500> pavs: ?????
<bruenig> !repeat | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<deadchip> lol on an ipod?
<hendaus> Jetfighter,  ok i have install devede,but i want to tell me where is the option to make it dvd video burn
<pavs> why not?
<bruenig> hendaus, it doesn't, it creates an iso
<deadchip> well _theoretically_
<deadchip> but you wouldn't use ubuntu for that
<wildfire_> Does Ubuntu have a program you can record your screen activity with?
<Sigurdtheone> GaiaX11: What is "Apt-get" (guessing some application adding program) and where do i find / enter it?
<deadchip> wildfire_: try istanbul
<Jetfighter> !botabuse | bruenig
<oz__> because you just need to adapt an ubuntu for it ;)
<ubotu> bruenig: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bruenig> hendaus, if you want to burn the iso just do this: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=nameofiso.iso
<nomin> !keno
<pavs> its possible to install linux on ipod but i lost the website
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keno - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> bruenig,  so how can i burn the iso to dvd player
<bruenig> ubotu, tell Jetfighter about repeat
<nomin> !kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<bruenig> !repeat > Jetfighter
<GaiaX11> !apt-get | Sigurdtheone
<ubotu> Sigurdtheone: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jetfighter> You fool, you are abusing, I can't wait to see you banned.
<Jetfighter> !istanbul
<nomin> !mandvd
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mandvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> bruenig,  is this works with kubuntu?
<GaiaX11> Sigurdtheone: you enter it in the terminal
<fr500> pavs: yes you can
<Jetfighter> Command for istanbul install?
<bruenig> hendaus, yes, it is command line, why wouldn't it
<fr500> pavs googl for ipod linux, but its not ubuntu
<deadchip> apt-get install istanbul or search for it in synaptic
<nomin> !video editing
<bruenig> Jetfighter, sudo apt-get install istanbul just like everything else
<deadchip> lo
<deadchip> +l
<pavs> fr500 i am doing that right now thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> hendaus, make sure you change nameofiso.iso and the /dev/whatever to what they really are
<Sigurdtheone> GaiaX11: Ahh, Okies thanks mate, really helpfull, ill try
<bohsain> hi
<hendaus> bruenig,  :-( "/dev/whatever=nameofiso.iso": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
<bruenig> hendaus, see above comment
<bohsain> i have problem with desktop effects
<hendaus> bruenig,  no
<Jetfighter> Thanks bruenig.
<bruenig> bohsain, #ubuntu-effects
<pavs> got it http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<Helmi> hi - can anyone recommend a good mouse for a laptop with ubuntu? shouljd be wired and not too big but with a good optical sensor for difficult surfaces
<wildfire_> Uhhh?
<frojnd> is there any similar program like saminisde and lc5 for linux ??
<Jetfighter> Help with istanbul: SaveWindow with file: /tmp/tmpxj-n1o
<Jetfighter> The program 'istanbul' received an X Window System error.
<Jetfighter> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Jetfighter> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<Jetfighter>   (Details: serial 45 error_code 11 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
<Jetfighter>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<Jetfighter>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<Jetfighter>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<redDEAD> Helmi, anything that logitec makes should be good. they have a nice 15 dollar mouse that works on anythign
<Jetfighter>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<Jetfighter>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Jetfighter was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<bruenig> hooray
<intangible> Helmi: I like the "Marble Mouse" by logitech, which is really a trackball :)
<Helmi> redDEAD: thanks, do you know the name?
<wildfire_> Can you spell abuse? I posted an error message I'm getting, and need help with
<Helmi> intangible: thanks but no trackball ;)
<frojnd> is there any similar program like saminisde and lc5 for linux ??
<pavs> frojnd: try john the ripper
<blurpie> jimd, nope it's not in there
<hendaus> bruenig,  u see the sentence that i type?
<intangible> Helmi, at least it's an "index-finger" trackball instead of a thumb one, I hate those
<wildfire_> !pastebin | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> hendaus, read the comment above that, I told you to replace /dev/whatever and nameofiso.iso to what they really are
<jimd> blurpie: sorry it was just a quick guess.  Did you look under Nautilus?  Is it even a Nautilus thing?
<Jetfighter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10101/
<hendaus> bruenig,  i dont know what is /dev/whatever
<bruenig> hendaus, that is the name of your dvd drive
<blurpie> jimd, i'd imagine it's a nautilus thing, i did look under it (I used ctrl+f and looked for 'history' as well)
<hendaus> bruenig,  i open now devede
<khatahn> is there a way to quickly prevent some application to communicate to the internet, and then allow it again? the way firewall applications on windows do it
<bruenig> !es | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<blurpie> jimd, the recently opened documents uses a .hidden file inside ~, but i wasnt as lucky to find a .document for the folder history
<wildfire_> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<redDEAD> Helmi, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104164
<hendaus> bruenig, i make a .iso call movie.iso
<Xenguy> khatahn: do you have a firewall setup?
<bruenig> hendaus, ok, then that is the nameofiso.iso in that command I gave you
<Helmi> thanks redDEAD
<StoneNote> sparklehistory, you make the past so bright I gotta wear shades
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok now how can i burn it to dvd player
<bruenig> hendaus, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=movie.iso
<Jetfighter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10101/
<hendaus> ok
<Jetfighter> Oops
<khatahn> Xenguy: yes, but closing specific ports is not what i'm looking for, if that's what you're going to suggest ;)
<bruenig> hendaus, change /dev/whatever to what it really is in your case
<kirke> somebody knows how to run Mldkonkey?
<redDEAD> Helmi, its only 13 bucks enjoy
<archangelpetro> ubotu, JOGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jogl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> khatahn: obviously a firewall is one way to control traffic; do you have something else in mind?
<archangelpetro> pft
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok
<archangelpetro> anyone here installed the JOGL libraries?
<Jetfighter> No one?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<archangelpetro> Jetfighter, ?
<bohsain> my intel realtek sound card doesn't work , how can i fix it?
<Kooka> cya all
<Jetfighter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10101/
<khatahn> Xenguy: well, all i know that it's easy to just allow or disallow a program to communicate with for example zonealarm. i was just wondering if there's some equally easy way on linux
<bruenig> Jetfighter, this line appears to tell it all "This probably reflects a bug in the program."
<hendaus> bruenig,  growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /home/hendaus/vcdmov/movie.iso <-- it shows growisofs: no mkisofs options specified, aborting
<Jetfighter> Anyone?
<bruenig> hendaus, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=/home/hendaus/vcdmov/movie.iso
<StoneNote> Jetfighter, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/istanbul/+bug/69825
<hyperborea> holas how can i tell if my kernel is using both of my cpus?
<hyperborea> or i mean,, that im using an smp kernel
<Jetfighter> Does it have a fix?
<preaction> hyperborea: uname -a might tell you
<Xenguy> khatahn: it's an interesting question.  You could give the 'poff' command ;-)  It might be useful also to hear what you actually want to do that for - maybe there is another approach/solution to whatever it is you're trying to do
<Jetfighter> StoneNote, how can I fix?
<StoneNote> Jetfighter, click the link. read. breath in. breath out. breath. always breath.
<blurpie> jimd, I found where it stores the history at least
<Jetfighter> I did, would the 3rd post fix?
<hyperborea> ack its a preempt kernel
<bruenig> StoneNote, he would rather ask every question that enters his mind instead of reading something that would answer his next five
<hyperborea> 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT, i dont see sp anywhere in there.. does that mean its not an smp kernel/
<StoneNote> bruenig, you are most wise
<Xenguy> bruenig: sounds like my old boss; she would think *by* talking, instead of think *before* talking ;-)
<ryan_r> hey all, I'm having trouble installing one of the plugins from goodies.xfce.org. Is this channel a good place to ask for help?
<preaction> hyperborea: probably. my uname -a says SMP
<Jetfighter> It appears I made a mistake in getting this OS...
<hyperborea> preaction: thanks a bunch :)
<preaction> Jetfighter: yes. Linux is a DIY community.
<Sigurdtheone> !.tar.bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<StoneNote> Jetfighter, yes. spending $450 for vista is a much better option
<dromer> I am using twinviewwith a crt and svideo output right now, how can I move programs between these screens?
<Eleaf> hey
<StoneNote> NOT
<bruenig> it is not that it is DIY, it is that the documentation is there, perhaps when someone goes to the trouble of linking it to you, you could read it
<hendaus> bruenig,  growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=/home/hendaus/vcdmov/movie.iso <-- it gives  :-( "/dev/whatever=/home/hendaus/vcdmov/movie.iso": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
<preaction> bruenig: exactly, you have to read it yourself :(. we lead you to knowledge. you have to think.
<Jetfighter> When you have mean idiots like bruenig I am surprised you have this many users. Vista is shit, it came preloaded in my laptop
<hendaus> bruenig,  i try without whatever also
<bruenig> or when someone says to install a program you do "sudo apt-get install package" that means that every package is sudo apt-get install package instead of asking us each time on each package
<Eleaf> Is it possible to hibernate a linux computer and then boot off another drive, and then be able to come back to the suspended linux later?
<dimeotane> preaction: hacker hobbiests of the world unite!
<blurpie> jimd, in case you're interested.. nautilus stores the information in the nautilus process memory, so it's not too likely i'll be easily disabling it with no option given to me
<Eleaf> Like suspend to disk, then boot into another os, then come back.
<bruenig> hendaus, ok you don't seem to be getting the concept do this for me and paste the output: cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom
<Sigurdtheone> I have downloaded a Skype file that is compressed as a .tar.bz2 file, yet i cannot seem to see how i can use this to install Skype..
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jetfighter> Well, phpBB was way different
<wolfwalker> !VBox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> :/
<preaction> Sigurdtheone: there is a debian package that works for ubuntu, iirc
<Xenguy> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Xs142> Now, I followed instructions to update Ubuntu from 5.04 to 5.10, but whenever I go to System -> About it claims it's still 5.04, what am I doing wrong here :S
<dimeotane> Xenguy: virtualbox rox
<bruenig> Xs142, what does lsb_release -a tell you
<visik7> dehihiho http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382816
<Xenguy> dimeotane: I need to try a more updated version, but yeah :-)
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. this is so odd.. I am running Ubundu 6.10 and Wine apps suddenly stopped appear when I start them. Removed and installed latest Wine now and reinstalled apps and they still does it.. I am totaly clueless..
<preaction> Sigurdtheone: you want this: http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/ <- there are either (a) a debian package that will work for ubuntu, or (b) instructions to install the tar.bz2 (at the bottom)
<Xs142> bruenig; A whole other thing, and I guess it's right so :)
<Sigurdtheone> Preaction: Debian package?
<preaction> Cryoniq: try running the app from a terminal
<Xs142> I'll get back to updating and come bitch as per usual when I get confused, brb ;(
<Xs142> ;)*
<hyperborea> jetfighter: what obligates anyone to fixing your problems? or even being nice about it. these are volunteers and hobbyists.. search, (google   site:ubuntu.com what i need help with) check the forums, or as, if you ask, by all means write it down so you dont have to ask again
<Cryoniq> preaction you mean like wine <path to exe> ?
<dromer> preaction: can you lead me to usefull knowledge with my twinview-problem? :#
<hendaus> bruenig,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10102/
<preaction> Sigurdtheone: look at the link. it says "debian package" and then says "ubuntu" underneath. download that. then double-clicking on it (in edgy) runs the dpkg installer
<preaction> Cryoniq: yes. it might spit out some debug info
<bruenig> hendaus, ok do you know which of those /dev/whatevers is your dvd drive?
<preaction> dromer: no, apologies
<dromer> :(
<khatahn> Xenguy: hehe, yeah, but i'd only like one program to be left out in the cold for a while, not all of them. as to what i'm doing, just testing a bug with a program when it suddenly loses connection and gets it back. but i guess i have to put walls on the specific ports for a while then.
<hendaus> bruenig,  yes
<bruenig> hendaus, or just nevermind, do this, if it doesn't work, we will know that it isn't your dvd drive: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdd=/home/hendaus/vcdmov/movie.iso
<xorl> never seen an X1300 lag so hard :(
<arrozconevan> i think i am going to have to switch back to windows. i can't get my lexmark z25 to print :(
<arrozconevan> anyone?
<Sigurdtheone> Preaction: Ahh, thanks mate
<bruenig> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Cryoniq> preaction: This is what the debug said: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Cryoniq> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Cryoniq> fixme:listview:LISTVIEW_SetColumnOrderArray iCount 16 lpiArray 0x33ee18
<Xs142> Can I change OS language back to english in some way ?
<Cryoniq> fixme:keyboard:UnregisterHotKey (0x20026,1): stub
<hendaus> bruenig,  the cd writer dvd is /dev/hdc /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Xenguy> khatahn: there might be a better solution, I was hoping someone else might speak up
#ubuntu 2007-03-13
<bruenig> hendaus, ok then do /dev/hdc in that command above
<preaction> Cryoniq: might want to look up your program on winehq.org
<Jetfighter> Is there a screen recorder that isn't bugged like Istanbul?
<arrozconevan> its not that simple
<preaction> Cryoniq: otherwise, it might be the wrong driver for your Xorg
<hendaus> bruenig,  Executing 'builtin_dd if=/home/hendaus/vcdmov/movie.iso of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'
<bruenig> hendaus, good watch the show
<hyperborea> quick question is lts 6.06 different that lts 6.06 server in anyways? like server might not have a preempt kernel?
<zac1> >
<Cryoniq> preaction,  hmm yes.. in this latest case it is utorrent and that should work. Thing is, it stopped working in middle of ubuntu updates and I havent touched anything.
<hendaus> bruenig,  thanx :)
<Aci1> heya!
<xenex92392> how do i make oidentd work?
<preaction> Cryoniq: use a linux alternative, i suggest azureus or rtorrent
<Xs142> Can I change the OS language back to English in some way..?
<zac1> anybody will to help me out a little on mounting a virtual drive?
<bruenig> hyperborea, it is just different packages
<kbrooks> whats rtorrent?
<Xenguy> Jetfighter: this is an 'out there' suggestion, but I thought someone once claimed that 'wink' would run in WINE.  I have no idea if that is true.  YMMV considerably - consider it a random tip ;-)
<kbrooks> zac1, uh, ask
<bruenig> kbrooks, cli torrent client
* Xenguy heads off to supper...
<kbrooks> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<hyperborea> bruenig: yeah i thought that but if i aptitude search kernel | more i dont see a different kernel option for smp or anything
<Jetfighter> :P Not to mention the site that I needed to get Winetools isn't working
<Cryoniq> preaction, I would if it wasn't that azureus totaly lags the system apart when running it.. rtorrent seem not to be accepted by lots of torrent trackers *cry*
<Jassossovinik> Cryoniq, hmm, I've not had any problems using rtorrent.
<Xenguy> Jetfighter: wine comes packaged - now I'm out :-)
<bruenig> hyperborea, what version of the kernel are you looking for
<i3d> anyone has experience on configuring 30" monitor?
<Jetfighter> Wait
<hyperborea> bruenig: smp enabled and non preempt if possible
<bruenig> hyperborea, but what number 2.6.20?
<Xs142> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Access Denied)
<Xs142> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Xs142> **How do I fix this?
<Zeus> i've got a very strange problem. my userlist in XChat is nowhere to be found
<Zeus> and i can't enable it
<preaction> Xs142: sudo <your command>
<hendaus> bruenig,  and if video cd(vcd) is the samething?
<dimeotane> how can I fix this command to rename each duplicate "file.db" differently:  $ find /home/dell/large-data-files/ -name file.db -exec mv -b  {} ~/Desktop/test  \;
<hyperborea> bruenig: doesnt matter to me im not up on the change logs,, just gonna run apache mongrel mysql and rails
<Jetfighter> Where can I get 'wink'?
<jimd> Xs142: Use sudo?
<GaiaX11> hyperborea: dpkg always tries to guess you monitor. Follow it to see first
<bruenig> hendaus, video cd is cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever nameofiso.iso
<bruenig> hyperborea, 386?
<Cryoniq> But I can boost one thing.. wine is a bit of the devils nephew. I rather not use wine at all :)
<hendaus> bruenig,  so everything you have to make it by terminal,there is no manual from devede dialog program?
<Xs142> preaction; thanks :) The last hour hasn't thaught me much so I'm still learning here ;)
<bruenig> hendaus, you can burn them in k3b or some other burning software
<hyperborea> bruenig: 2.6.15-28-386 probebly works ok, but im on a dual core opteron
<Cryoniq> k3b works excelent I have to add support on :)
<hendaus> bruenig,  i have movies.DAT , k3b cannot read .DAT, did devede read it??
<hyperborea> bruenig: and i saw on your wiki you guys were sying away from kernels that were compiled for a specific arch
<Sigurdtheone> !Installing programs
<StoneNote> Zeus, you can ressize the userlist.  place the curosr on it and you'll probbaly get the resize cursor (a line with an arrow on both ends).  hold the left click, drag, and then let go of the left mouse button when it's sized ok
<bruenig> hyperborea, yeah all I see is powerpc64-smp kernels
<edgyz> what do i neet to convert mp3 to audio and burn it
<GaiaX11> Sigurdtheone: What do you want?
<bruenig> hyperborea, here is all the kernels, scroll down to kernel images http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/
<chalmer> how do i config my internet threw a linksys 54 G router?
<apokryphos> edgyz: k3b and k3b-mp3
<Zeus> strange, i had to resize it from the outer edge of the window. first time i've seen that. thanks stone
<StoneNote> Zeus, yw. I've done that before
<zac1> chamler
<zac1> do you have DHCP enabled
<Cryoniq> oh sorry.. it wasnt rtorrent I tried.. it was ktorrent. Hmm.. this rtorrent is back to basic for sure.. (asciipower? =P )
<spasticteapot> Dumb question, but will Fiesty Alpha turn into Feisty Stable if I run the appropriate update?
<spasticteapot> Or is it technically a different distro?
<stephfont> could I disable BOOTP if I don't need it??
<edgyz> apokryphos: and no additional codecks? :)
<will> Is there a way to have transparent windows in Gnome?
<apokryphos> edgyz: it'll pull everything in that you need
<chalmer> on tha router?
<zac1> ya
<d0lph1n> hey all
<chalmer> i think so
<Xs142> Hmm, is there any recommended program to utilize with a Midi studio controller in Linux?
<spasticteapot> Edgy is missing too many packages.
<bruenig> hyperborea, actually linux-image is where they are I think. But the same is true only powerpc and sparc
<bruenig> spasticteapot, like?>
<zac1> ubuntu should pick up a IP on start up
<d0lph1n> can anyone get their ATI AIW card working with the TV?
<Jetfighter> Guys, I downloaded something, but when I use WINE to try and install it, i get a .eula.txt is not existant...
<kitche> spasticteapot: feisty stable will be alpha but with everything working nicely and such and they might do some package moving before it's freezes
<chalmer> hmm
<d0lph1n> !TV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zac1> unless you tring todo somthing specel as far as configuring it
<edgyz> spasticteapot: i just on the way installing ubuntu un hda
<d0lph1n> !mythtv
<hendaus> bruenig,  like example i have tarzan.DAT, is it works on devede,coz k3b cannot accept .DAT just mpeg
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<spasticteapot> kitche: I need Fiesty, period, or at least the new packages.
<OuZo> is there a gui for lm-sensors? thanks
<xenex92392> how do i make oidentd work?
<chalmer> nah.. just install'd ubuntu last night
<r4nge> the sudo command needs to have +s for owner correct?
<bruenig> hendaus, then you convert it in devede, and then burn the iso in k3b
<spasticteapot> kitche: IF I want Feisty, should I install the alpha? Or will I need to re-install if I want Feisty Stable?
<zac1> well do a ifconfig in the terminal
<bruenig> hendaus, or use cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever nameofiso.iso from cli
<kitche> spasticteapot: you just keep updating feisty
<Cryoniq> I think I want a little bit of graphical gui with a torrent client ^^ than rtorrent ehehe (I am spoiled I know!)
<Xs142> Noone know of any good program to use with a Midi studio  controller:..?
<chalmer> but tha internet on the comp w/ ubuntu is slow as crap compared to my 4 other comp's w/ windows
<bruenig> r4nge, not sure I understand what you mean, but I think it is safe to say no, I have never used +s
<r4nge> -rwsr-xr-x for sudo or could it be -rwxr-xr-x
<zac1> ive noticed a diff also
<bruenig> utorrent through wine is good
<edgyz> may i install automatix and download something without paying in case i'm off the usa :?
<r4nge> its +s by default
<lesshaste> can someone remind me where I can set the hibernate/sleep options?
<spasticteapot> kitche: So, no reinstallation?
<zac1> i dont think its anything we can do
<EdBoy> Ubuntu supports Wine, correct?
<spasticteapot> Woot!
<EdBoy> Oh, guess it does, hehe.
<bruenig> !automatix | edgyz
<ardchoille> !automatix | edgyz
<cafuego_> edgyz: yes
<lesshaste> I want to stop ir sleeping when I close the lid of my laptop
<Jetfighter> http://www.kxuk.net/bucket/show_comp.php?id=e421b1712&name=ubterror.png How can I fix that?
<bruenig> hmm, what's wrong with ubotu
<zac1> !mount
<edgyz> cafuego_ thanks
<chalmer> i thought that there was something in ubuntu to run to config tha net or something
<Jetfighter> !bot
<r4nge> i want to open up a shell box for others to use but want it as secure as possible so thats why i'm investigating +s
<bruenig> edgyz, I wouldn't though, automatix is very dangerous
<StoneNote> OuZo, gdesklets for gnome or ksensors for kde
<hyperborea> !kernel
<zac1> chalmer google it
<zac1> or look on the webpage
<bruenig> r4nge, I am intrigued about this +s thing, what is it supposed to do?
<OuZo> StoneNote: thanks im getting gdesklets
<chalmer> ok
<chalmer> thanks
<Jetfighter> No one? http://www.kxuk.net/bucket/show_comp.php?id=e421b1712&name=ubterror.png How to fix?
<StoneNote> yw
<lesshaste> can someone remind me where I can set the hibernate/sleep options in ubuntu?
<kitche> bruenig: there you go that's what's wrong probably got spammed or something and it hanged
<chalmer> another thing
<edgyz> bruenig: but very handy isn't it
<lesshaste> I want to stop it sleeping when I close the lid of my laptop
<StoneNote> bueller? anyone? anyone? bueller?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, what are you installing?
<zac1> anybody know how to mount a virtal drive?
<bruenig> edgyz, if you like hosed installs, there are only a few better ways I can think of
<r4nge> bruenig: basically gives the person executing the same privelges as the owner in that process
<r4nge> so thats why i'm thinking sudo needs to be +s
<edgyz> lesshaste: ints not stops by default when you close da lid
<Jetfighter> Oh, well, I bypassed that (XD) but now it says I need at least IE 4
<bruenig> r4nge, when you use sudo, you are executing as root
<r4nge> because if i'm gonan use sudo it would make sense that i need root priveleges when using it
<chalmer> when i put a cd in tha drive it does'nt automatic load either. is something wrong with my version of ubuntu?
<stephfont> if i compile another kernel (recent one), will it fit into Ubuntu's settings and processes??
<colbert> I want to use Schedule to run a .xls (Office Spreadsheet) file every night, what do I put in the command field???
<r4nge> bruenig: you sure none of your executables has +s in it?
<PriceChild> stephfont, Why do you want to recompile the kernel?
<lesshaste> edmondt, sorry?
<shatrat> stephfont, why would you? Its likely i fyou dont include the right things sound or video or other random things will stop working.
<stephfont> to learn more from it
<bruenig> r4nge, you (as in your user) is using sudo, but sudo is not using your user, it is using root
<hyperborea> can someone point me in the direction of documentation that talks about the diff between the big iron server image and the server image, and why i might want to use the amd64 version
<Jetfighter> How can I get IE?
<r4nge> bruenig: find / -type f -perm +6000 -ls would list your +s progs
<stephfont> i don't want unwanted stuff, that's all
<adminx> Should I remove vmplayer in I want to install vmware 5.5
<bruenig> !sudo | r4nge
<v3xtra> Is there any way to make a keystroke a shortcut of a terminal command?  Something that is not in the keyboard shortcut program?
<stephfont> excessive maintaining?!
<bruenig> oh yeah, not bot
<PriceChild> bruenig, ubotu is out. Will be back soon :)
<infidel> how can i get console to use a higher resolution?
<EdBoy> How do I get my Ubuntu to correctly guess my screen resolution_
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, how can I get IE v4?
<r4nge> i'm afraid to remove +s from sudo thinking that i will no longer be able to access it
<Jetfighter> !hi
<bruenig> Jetfighter, ies4linux google it
<Noogat> Is there a recovery program for NTFS drives for Ubuntu
<Jetfighter> Ok
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, IE4 is a windows program. You can't instal it on ubuntu without using wine
<Jetfighter> I got wine
<edgyz> EdBoy: install 915 resolution
<bruenig> Noogat, doubt it seeing as ntfs isn't even natively supported
<EdBoy> Currently, it thinks that I'm at 1024x768, when I'm really at 1280x1024
<Noogat> waaaaaah
<Jetfighter> !hi | ubotu
<EdBoy> edgyz: what?
<EdBoy> whuzzat
<bruenig> Noogat, unless you are talking about a perfectly good ntfs that you just want files from, if you are saying it got corrupted, then probably not
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, where can I download?
<edgyz> EdBoy: is you card from intell
<Noogat> bruenig: let's see
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, I'm unfamiliar with it sorry
<Noogat> It was corrupt due to Partition Magic
<v3xtra> Is there any way to make keyboard shortcuts that are not predefined in the Keyboard Shortcut program?
<Jetfighter> :(
<bruenig> Noogat, I mean if it isn't corrupted and windows just screwed up, then you can mount it and copy files off of it
<Noogat> i fixed it trough the Windows Recovery Console
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EdBoy> edgyz: I don't believe so.
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, I recommend you find a linux alternative to whatever you're trying to install
<adminx> Should I remove vmplayer in I want to install vmware 5.5
<Noogat> 1okay
<Noogat> okay
<Noogat> how can i activate ntfs support on LiveCD
<Jetfighter> There is none :( IEs4linux might work
<edgyz> EdBoy: my is intel i need 915 resolution driver :)
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, what are you trying to install?
<bruenig> Noogat, you can mount and read with no problem, you just can't write to it
<EdBoy> well, XP picked it up
<EdBoy> Il try again
<Flannel> Jetfighter: IEs4Linux is probably what you want, but I don't believe that it contains IE4.  Just 5, 5.5 and 6.  I may be wrong.  Why on earth do you need 4?
<Jetfighter> PlayUBT, online poker thing
<EdBoy> I don't have much of a problem.
<Noogat> bruenig: i want to write a ISO in it, then mount it on a blank cd
<Jetfighter> Well, it needs at least IE 4
<Flannel> Jetfighter: ah, then IEs4Lin will work fine.
<bruenig> Noogat, well writing will be a problem
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | Noogat
<ubotu> Noogat: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jetfighter> YAY
<infidel> how can i get console to use a higher resolution?
<r4nge> bruenig: sudo needs +s in the owner to work
<Super_Pollos> okk, heres teh problem, I changed my password for my account to something with numberpad related keys in it, momentarily forgotten, i had previously made those keys hotkeys, now i cant get inot my computer,it was the only account on there. Can I recover/Change my password? or do i have to re install like i originally thought?
<Jetfighter> Where would I add  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe
<Jetfighter> Oooh, nevermind. lmao
<bruenig> r4nge, I have never heard of +s, but I will tell you that sudo is working fine and I have never touched anything like that
<hyperborea> ok so i need the server image. Can Anyone think of a reason why i wold not want to run the amd64 version for my dual opteron box?... looks like support is being drpped for that
<Flannel> Super_Pollos: help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Super_Pollos> thanks
<Super_Pollos> never thought of that
<edgyz> infidel: get higher whole screen resolution
<r4nge> bruening: check the file permissions for sudo and i'm pretty sure you will see an "s" where the "x" would be for the owner group
<kevin> figured out my disappearing eth0 problem, was there someone else with the same problem? I can help if it's the same
<colbert> How would I schedule a .xls (Office Spreadsheet) file every night to open at 11pm ??
<crdlb> infidel, you need to enable the framebuffer
<Xs142> what was the command to check version again?
<Flannel> hyperborea: support is being dropped?  PPC is being dropped, not 64bit (er, at least, as far as I've heard).  Since you won't be dealing with proprietary crap, I wouldn't think there'd be any significant reasons to use 32bit
<Flannel> Xs142: lsb_release -a
<salty> Jetfighter here's alink for ya to try...http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<hendaus> bruenig,  from cli????????/ what is cli
<Xs142> Flannel: thanks :)
<apokryphos> hendaus: /msg ubotu cli
<Flannel> salty, Jetfighter, ubuntuguide isn't the best source of information.  The official wiki is much safer (help.ubuntu.com)
<bruenig> hendaus, command line
<bruenig> hendaus, konsole
<salty> oh ok Flannel
<hyperborea> Flannel: cool ,,  thanks man
<bruenig> r4nge, ok yeah, sudo does need a s in owner
<d0lph1n> !VPN
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<bruenig> r4nge, weird that I have never heard of s
<Jetfighter> I still get that error
<OuZo> StoneNote: i installed gdesklets but the widgits dont work (i have lm sensors working in the terminal)
<jim__> hi!
<bruenig> !hi | jim__
<ubotu> jim__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brk3> ive seen alot of videos on the net lately of ubuntu running with the next gen desktop like the cube spinning desktops and stuff whats the best tutorial to get this working../
<bruenig> !beryl | brk3
<ubotu> brk3: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brk3> and will it be default in the next ubuntu?
<bruenig> brk3, not by default but will be easy to enable
<brk3> bruenig: thanks :)
<brk3> one more thing, whats the difference between beryl and compiz?
<bruenig> !compiz | brk3
<ubotu> brk3: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brk3> its just my friend just installed vista and i want to show him up!
<bruenig> brk3, #ubuntu-effects would no more
<brk3> heers
<brk3> cheers
<bruenig> s/no/know/
<Jetfighter> E: Type 'repository.' is not known on line 15 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jetfighter> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ciscosurfer> I'm I correct in assuming Feisty is gradually porting the entire Debian repo(s) to Ubuntu?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove line 15, the one that will start with repository I am sure
<bruenig> ciscosurfer, #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> ciscosurfer: No, that's not how releases work
<salty> what is the minimal install to get my printer installed?
<Jetfighter> Here we go, thanks dude
<Jetfighter> Actually, the line consisted of "repository."
<bruenig> Jetfighter, what did it start with
<Comrade_Sergei> anyone know where i can get the 1386.Deb version of alcohol 120% or AcetoneISO?
<jmhodges> hey, my copy of iconv knows nothing of the MacGreek, MacRoman, etc. encodings. anyone know how to get those into iconv?
<Jetfighter> That was all that was on line 15
<Jetfighter> repository.
<jmhodges> this is on Edgy
<bruenig> Jetfighter, so then that is what it started with
<PriceChild> Comrade_Sergei, do they even have linux versions?
<Jetfighter> Well, you really needn't have asked..
<Jetfighter> <Jetfighter> Actually, the line consisted of "repository."
<bruenig> Jetfighter, but it started with "repository"
<Jetfighter> Yeah
<Comrade_Sergei> PriceChild i know Acetone has a rpm, and i used alien with it and it doesnt work
* bruenig wins
<Jetfighter> You should be able to deduct that from what I said, which means I win :P
* Jetfighter wins
* Jetfighter is the supreme winner.
<Comrade_Sergei> PriceChild do you know something that will do the same thing , cause im too cheap to get cd-rs
* salty wonders if any one is using fluxbox without gnome or kde installed
<Flannel> Comrade_Sergei: what do you mean the same thing?  Mounting an ISO?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, you acted as if I was wrong by telling me the line consisted of repository. and I wasn't. You thought you had some technicality because of the period, but technically I was still correct.
<PriceChild> Comrade_Sergei, You want mounting an iso?
<Comrade_Sergei> Flannel yes
<PriceChild> Comrade_Sergei, Linux does that without anything special
<Flannel> !mount | Comrade_Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade_Sergei: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Comrade_Sergei> and PriceChild yes
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> !iso | Comrade_Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade_Sergei: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jetfighter> Well, so was I, let's jsut dtop it.
<Flannel> Comrade_Sergei: we don't need extra programs, it's built in.
<bruenig> Jetfighter, but the implication of your response was not right
<Jetfighter> DROP IT.
<Comrade_Sergei> Flannel ive got to convert it to ISO first its like MDF or something now
<Jetfighter> !caps | Jetfighter
<salty> !offtopic
<Jetfighter> :P
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Comrade_Sergei> lol
<Flannel> Comrade_Sergei: Read that URL, it might include conversion methods
<Comrade_Sergei> Ty Flannel
<Jetfighter> This better work, it's taking forever.
<Cryoniq> Ouff.. now it works again.. had to rip out the whole .wine directory, remove wine, in with latest wine, do reconfigure and it started working again.. odd..
<salty> anyone use command line ubuntu?
<VoltageX-CGI> I'm trying to install Ubuntu under Parallels, freezes: ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP, PCI: Unable to locate....
<Cryoniq> (then again it is a windows related thing so im no suprised)
<VoltageX-CGI> Then can't find a hardrive which doesn't exist
<StoneNote> OuZo, ok I checked and there is a lot on the forums on this subject.  the second link on this list is a install how-to http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/lmsensors/
<jrib> !anyone | salty
<ubotu> salty: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> !anyone | salty
<Flannel> oh, bugger.
<wildfire_> !anyone | Salty
<ubotu> Salty: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<salty> i have already asked
<wildfire_> It works :P
<OuZo> StoneNote: thanks
<hyperborea> thanks bruenig and flannel you guys rock! peace
<StoneNote> OuZo, sorry it took me so long to reply. I am in kde and switched to another id were I have gnome to see if it worked for me and it did
<Jetfighter> OMG STOP DOWNLOADING.
<aridese> hey guys, my double-u key doesn't ork. i as playing around ith some shortcuts, and reset it no, but the key is still being grabbed. is there something that can "flush" the shortcut cache?
<Jetfighter> IEs4Linux is TON
<Flannel> salty: Er?  Did you?  I don't see a question
<dougie> how would i go about installing windows without it overwriteing the boot sector?
<bruenig> there needs to be an !incoherent factoid
<jrib> salty: you asked something about fluxbox, is that your question?
<Flannel> dougie: you don't.  You reinstall GRUB afterwards
<Jetfighter> Lol, at random times my 1 and q stop working
<OuZo> StoneNote: thanks, well i hope i get it working for me as well
<Fredle> StoneNote, why shouldn't it?
<hole> hello
<bruenig> !hi | holwe
<ubotu> holwe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> s/holwe/hole
<VoltageX-CGI> Ubuntu drops to initramfs/busybox on boot, something is wrong in Parallels. Any ideas?
<salty> what is the minimal install to get my printer installed in command line ubuntu?
<dougie> Flannel: how would i do that? i can't boot the live cd can you get to the command prompt from the live cd?
<bruenig> !printing | salty
<ubotu> salty: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Flannel> !grub | dougie, first link
<ubotu> dougie, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hole> i'm trying to install wine but i get an error message can i past 6 lines to see if you can tell me if i'm doing so
<hole> mething wrong
<bruenig> !pastebin | hole
<PriceChild> !paste | hole
<ubotu> hole: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hole> oh yea
<hole> ok brb
<OuZo> StoneNote: which desklet do you use fot cpu temp & fan speed?
<Flannel> aridese: were these gnome shortcut things?  The easiest way would bne to remove the config files that set it.  It'll be in your home dir (since it's a per user thing), as for which file, I have no idea (and no way of checking on my box), but it'll be in your homedir, that's for certain (and hidden).
<hole> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10106/ thats it
<aridese> Flannel: ok, thanks, ill check it ou
<aridese> t
<Jetfighter> I need help about IEs4Linux
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, what pare you having ap roblem with?
<bruenig> hole, is there any reason you aren't using the repository wine
<Flannel> aridese: logging into "safe mode" (under "sessions" in GDM), should make it work again for you to fix it; I believe.
<Jetfighter> I installed, it said done, then I re-run setup, I get same error
<hole> it returned a different error message when i tried to run it
<bruenig> Jetfighter, you do have wine installed right?
<hole> i mean run wine
<Jetfighter> Yes
<bruenig> Jetfighter, and cabextract
<Jetfighter> Yes
<Comrade_Sergei> Flannel i want to use mdf2iso but it looks like the out put isnt ISO wtf? how would i convert a MDF to a ISO with it
<eamo> upgrade dapper to edgy failed from alt CD - now I'm stuck in limbo - any suggestions?
<hole> looks like i'll have to go back to suse
<bruenig> eamo, fresh install through alternate cd
<OuZo> StoneNote: do you think this will work with out compiz? http://forum.go-compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=358
<VoltageX-CGI> something's wrong... /dev/hdb1 does not exist, there was no /dev/hdb1 when ubuntu was installed.
<VoltageX-CGI> something's wrong... /dev/hdb1 does not exist, there was no /dev/hdb1 when ubuntu was installed.
<bruenig> hole, say hi to bill for me
<hole> bill?
<Flannel> Comrade_Sergei: where are you looking?
<VoltageX-CGI> oops
<bruenig> gates
<Comrade_Sergei> gates oyu n00b
<StoneNote> OuZo, I don't know.  I'm not using compiz.  You might want to talk to someone who knows more about that package
<hole> bill & suse?
<Flannel> VoltageX-CGI: is not having a hdb1 a problem?
<PriceChild> bruenig, no need to reinstall...
<hole> what is the connection
<eamo> bruenig: will that delete current set-up?
<Flannel> OuZo: #ubuntu-effects for Compiz/etc support, thanks.
<Comrade_Sergei> Flannel go to a terminal and type mdf2iso and see the stuff i get
<PriceChild> eamo, have you not got internet access?
<StoneNote> flamesrock, thx
<StoneNote> Flannel, thx
<Flannel> Comrade_Sergei: I don't have that program
<Jetfighter> bruenig, any other thoughts?
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: well, Ubuntu doesn't seem to boot properly.
<roger> #tllts
<Comrade_Sergei> Flannel its in ubuntu you should have it, just try it
<Flannel> VoltageX-CGI: alright, so, how are your drives/partitions/operating systems setup?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Guys does anyone know how to get my windows/super key to work???
<bruenig> Jetfighter, probably user error, I haven't installed ies4linux since breezy or maybe dapper because I don't need it, but you just run a script and it goes
<Flannel> Comrade_Sergei: no, I don't have it.  I don't have a GUI ubuntu.
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, what do you want it to do
<Jetfighter> How do I run it once it is installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, be the super key?
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, at the mo it does nothing
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: /dev/hda1 as ext3, /dev/hda5 is swap.
<Comrade_Sergei> Flannel they make a ver of ubuntu thats a pure CLI?
<Comrade_Sergei> wow
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, it isn't defined as anything in ubuntu, my superkey acts as a modifier for keyboard commands, super + x is firefox super + a is rhythmbox and so forth and so on
<jseiser> can someone please tell me how one would install gdesklets from source on fiesty?
<Flannel> Comrade_Sergei: they do.
<Jetfighter> bruenig, is there a command to run it?
<Flannel> VoltageX-CGI: You only have one HD, right?
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, ok well It says in beryl-settings that I can do the rotating windows switcher by holding the "Super" key and pressing tab
<bruenig> Jetfighter, I don't remember, it is meant to be very easy so I am sure it is very easy, I think it is in ~/bin
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, #ubuntu-effects maybe
<Flannel> VoltageX-CGI: alright, then you of course don't have hdb, let alone hdb1.  So, at what point of the boot does ubuntu give you that error?
<eamo> bruenig: will fresh install from alt delete /home files?
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, ok, I'll try that..thx
<Flannel> eamo: Is /home on it's own partition?
<Jetfighter> No
<Jetfighter> I don't think
<bruenig> eamo, if it is on its own partition, then no
<cusco> could be if you ahve set it to
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: just after grub. It then halts, then after 30sec drops to busybox/initramfs
<bruenig> eamo, assuming you tell it not to that is
<cusco> use df
<PriceChild> eamo, wait you don't need to really re-install completely!
<cusco> to list them
<eamo> Flannel: no not own partition
<PriceChild> eamo, has the box got internet access?
<jseiser> is their a feisty channel?
<Flannel> VoltageX-CGI: hmm.  Pastebin your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Flannel> jseiser: #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> !feisty > jseiser (#ubuntu+1)
<hendaus> back
<jseiser> ty
<cusco> jseiser: ubuntu+1
<Jetfighter> bruenig, it is installed, but I get the error :(
<eamo> PriceChild: yes it has internet access
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: not possible really, can't copy/paste from Parallels
<dolmen> seen fabbione
<bruenig> Jetfighter, do you need ie, and for what?
<PriceChild> eamo, Ok then lets fix it :) So just to make me totally clear... we're fixing a broken upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Jetfighter> I need IE to install PlayUBT
<bruenig> ubt?
<Flannel> VoltageX-CGI: oh, this is in... hmm.  I've never had experience with parallels.
<hendaus> bruenig,  i open vcd from devede and convert movie.DAT to movie.cue and movie.bin <-- why not .sio
<Jetfighter> www.playubt.com It's a online blackjack program
<hendaus> bruenig,  sorry .iso
<eamo> PriceChild: yes fix for a half instal - 350 file of 1200
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, have you ever considered using web based online poker? that doesn't need a separate client?
<Flannel> Jetfighter: you might try asking in #winehq, they know mre about wine
<bruenig> hendaus, oh I didn't know that would do bin and cue, just open up k3b and have it deal with them, it should be able to do it
<PriceChild> eamo, could you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please?
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, it's my favorite, and all my friends + family use that one
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: which lines in particular do you need? and is there an editor in busybox?
<Pie-rate> rhythmbox crashing a lot for anyone else?
<hendaus> bruenig,  open k3b and deal the .cue and .bin?
<Jetfighter> Wait....Might I need the IE in the same folder?
<bruenig> hendaus, opn up k3b and then navigate to the .cue .bin files and let it deal with them, it will burn them I have confidence at least that it will
<cassius> f
<Whtiger> l
<funkygreendogs> someone help
<Flannel> VoltageX-CGI: you can do it visually easy enough.  In the option you're selecting, what is the root?  and then, the the root argument after the kernel (root=)
<Whtiger> with?
<PriceChild> funkygreendogs, ask your question.
<funkygreendogs> i accidently changed the permissions of my home folder
<Jetfighter> Still says it :(
<PriceChild> funkygreendogs, to what?
<Flannel> funkygreendogs: /home/? or /home/username?
-JKnife:#ubuntu- HI everybody
<funkygreendogs> /home/username
<crazytales> JKnife: wtf.
<funkygreendogs> chmod 777 !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> funkygreendogs: recursive? please say no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Whtiger> chmod 007 ! (no, don't >.>)
<funkygreendogs> i tried to change it back to 644 but it wont load
<hendaus> bruenig,  cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever nameofiso.iso u gave me this , so it should be: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc movie.iso
<jrib> funkygreendogs: what is the output
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: there is no /boot/ directory :S
<colbert> What would be the command to make a archive (tar) of my home folder for backup ???
<Comrade_Sergei> Flannel what was that command to mount an ISO again?
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: oh! root was set to /dev/hdb1... now I just need to fix the APCI and PCI errors that are slowing the boot by 30sec-1min
<jrib> funkygreendogs: you probably want 755 btw
<Flannel> funkygreendogs: wont load?  Oh, you cna't login?  In te grub menu, switch to "rescue mode", then you'll get a root prompt, you can switch it back
<Riga> hey
<Flannel> !iso | Comrade_Sergei
<PriceChild> colbert, "tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/" is the basic layout
<ubotu> Comrade_Sergei: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Comrade_Sergei> ty
<sgentry6> colbert tar cf backup /home/
<Flannel> VoltageX-CGI: awesome.  Since, I didn't really know where to go with the data once I got it ;)
<sgentry6> colbert: use tar cjf backup.tar.bz2 /home/ to get better compression
<funkygreendogs> jrib: i tried 644 and it wont read a certain file, then with 777 it works again i just want to change it back now because i cant execute some files
<jrib> funkygreendogs: 755
<eamo> PriceChild: what is url to send data?
<PriceChild> !paste | eamo
<Riga> ok
<ubotu> eamo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phantasee> friends! Romans! Countrymen!
<funkygreendogs> jrib: sorry didnt see your first answer
<funkygreendogs> thanks
<iamedu> hi, i need some help to set up my wireless card on my laptop
<Flannel> funkygreendogs: 755 is correct, and the "recovery mode" from grub is the way you can get a shell to chmod it
<Phantasee> howdy
<colbert> sgentry6: Ok, and if I do like "tar -cjf ~/Desktop/backup.tar.bz2 /home/" that will place it on my desktop rite ??
<StoneNote> colbert, you can use a package like sbackup to automate your backups http://www.ubuntugeek.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<Flannel> !backup | colbert
<sgentry6> colbert: that is correct
<ubotu> colbert: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<funkygreendogs> cheers mate
<colbert> Wow thanks for the help dudes!! :)
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok i open k3b and where is the option to make deal for .cue and .bin?
<iamedu> anyone knows how to setup a broadcom 4318 card on edgy?
<Jetfighter> !hyperion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hyperion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eamo> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10107/
<VoltageX-CGI> Flannel: now I need help to get rid of the pci and acpi errors
<qatsi> iamedu: the only way is using ndiswrapper, i have that card and its a pain in the #####
<GaiaX11> iamedu: is it wireless?
<shatrat> iamedu, I had to use ndiswrapper to get mine to work, it's been months though.  I know I followed a guide on the ubuntuforums.org
<PriceChild> !broadcom | iamedu
<ubotu> iamedu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jseiser> anyone know what repository gdesklets is in?
<jrib> !info gdesklets | jseiser
<GaiaX11> iamedu: So follow qatsi
<Phantasee> I get a strange error when i try to load the live disc
<ubotu> jseiser: gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<StoneNote> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host81-150-234-10.in-addr.btopenworld.com]  by Seveas
<qatsi> how do i set up a local network so my ubuntu laptop so i can browse it through my ubuntu desktop ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jetfighter> Whoever told me to me go #winehq (Flannel) you sent me to a bad place. >.>
<Phantasee> i get some sort of boot i/o error, and then it points out a logical block or something
<iamedu> qatsi!! and how did you do it?
<imacoolkid> I want to switch to ubuntu but how do I burn an ISO on windows vista?
<Phantasee> it does this for a few blocks
<iamedu> i ran a script i found at ubuntuforums
<iamedu> but it doesn't work
<Victor```> imacoolkid: download infra recorder
<Phantasee> and then it says timeout waiting for dma or something
<[|santo|] > anyone_ is there an apt equivalent to rpm -V to verify core packages haven't been 'sploited?
<Phantasee> what ought i do?
<iamedu> my "network light" isn't on, and I can see the card
<Flannel> qatsi: NFS, samba, umm...
<iamedu> the script uses ndiswrapper
<PriceChild> imacoolkid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<qatsi> iamedu: ok, youll have to follow a guide step by step, but you have to install ndiswrapper, apply your windows driver to the ndiswrapper, reboot and it works. let me find a nice guide for you
<qatsi> Flannel: NFS
<Phantasee> Oh!
<iamedu> thanks!
<Flannel> !nfs | qatsi
<ubotu> qatsi: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<[|santo|] > or dpkg equiv - i haven't been able to see anything in the docs
<iamedu> by the way i didn't find any .inf driver on my windows
<qatsi> Flannel: thank you :)
<NickGarvey> is there a way to enable mp3 support and other media type things without an internet connection?
<mag_> could you tell how can I change the subtitles on totem reproductor please ?
<NickGarvey> I plan to install ubuntu at a place I volunteer, but there is no internet connection
<eamo> PriceChild: did you get bin ref  thanks - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10107/
<Victor```> NickGarvey: download the .deb packages and install them
<PriceChild> Sorry eamo i was attending to somewhere else, just checking :)
<qatsi> iamedu: wait a second :P
<Flannel> NickGarvey: sure, there's a few methods of implementing a glorified sneakernet
<iamedu> yes, thank you so much!
<Flannel> NickGarvey: they all entail basically making a repository on a CD
<PriceChild> eamo, Could you sudo apt-get update and pastebin the output again?
<NickGarvey> Flannel, is there an article you know of that I might be able to refer too?
<Flannel> NickGarvey: There are a bunch of scripts to automate the process, uh, debmirror, aptonCD, I know there are others
<sgentry6> in general, when I select the right driver using ndiswrapper the light on the device should spring to life correct?
<eamo> PriceChild: ok take 3 mins
<Flannel> NickGarvey: I've gotta run at the moment.  You might try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, we have had this converstaion about three times in the past week ;)
<Victor```> there is a way to recursively fetch the .debs
<qatsi> iamedu: Ok, here it is. This worked for me. Try reading the entire guide. Guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<NickGarvey> Flannel, thanks a lot
<Victor```> NickGarvey: man apt-get
<Victor```> look for something about recursive fetch
<Moordrik> Anyone know how involved it would be to create a keymap for a Zboard Merc keyboard?
<iamedu> ops! that's the one im using and still doesn't work... but... I'll keep trying
<NickGarvey> vmware here I go!
<qatsi> iamedu: do you want me to help you a bit?
<sgentry6> ls
<sgentry6> sorry, I need a kvm something badly :)
<iamedu> qatsi: i would like that.. he
* hendaus brb..
<qatsi> iamedu: ok, first, we need to make sure you have ndiswrapper working. So please do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<eamo> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10108/
<qatsi> iamedu: (actually that will only check if its installed)
<hendaus> back
<iamedu> ok wait a little.. I'm on another machine
<hendaus> bruenig,  are u there?
<PriceChild> eamo, Ok that will be fine, now "sudo apt-get upgrade" and just tell me if you have any problems :)
<Permand> someone who know if it is possible to show me witch plugins i have installed?
<Permand> in firefox
<PriceChild> Permand, tools > add-ons
<eamo> PriceChild: ok ..ended Reading package lists...Done
<PriceChild> eamo, nothing else?
<qatsi> iamedu: please join channel #qatsi, ubuntu is tooooo active.
<eamo> PriceChild: list of hit http
<xander> hey, what bootloader does ubuntu use?
<PriceChild> eamo, is it upgrading? have you got the prompt back?
<PriceChild> xander, grub
<xander> cool, thanks!
<[|santo|] > so, i can't find the answer in the docs for apt or dpkg (and i suspect that no answer in the channel means that no one knows of a way) but does anyone know assertively that there is no 'trusted version' scan and I can stop looking?
<DM|> Anyone know of an app that will just place a picture on my desktop , and nothing else
<jvai> hey ppl.. *grabs pen & paper*
<DM|> or a slidshow, none of the "desklet" apps work worth a hoot
<Jetfighter> !ask | jvai
<ubotu> jvai: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jvai> smh. i wasnt asking a question
<eamo> PriceChild: got promt back - it is not upgrading
<PriceChild> eamo, could you pastebin it all to let me see what it did?
<PriceChild> eamo, sorry this is slow :)
<tomas__> how do i use my logitech cam in my ubuntu
<eamo> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10111/
<jrib> !webcam | tomas__
<ubotu> tomas__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eamo> PriceChild: no prob about delay - thanks for help
<PriceChild> eamo, no that was another "update", I said "sudo apt-get upgrade" this tims :)
<bruenig> hendaus, open k3b, and then in the navigator in k3b go to the .bin or .cue and click on it
<eamo> PriceChild: Got that
<PriceChild> eamo, lemme know what that does :)
<[|santo|] > appologies for asking the same question again, but still no answer: is there a 'trusted version' comparison for apt or dpkg?
<bruenig> [|santo|] , apt uses dpkg
<bruenig> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cafuego_> [|santo|] : I don't understand the question, can you elaborate?
<bruenig> it is not one or the other, it is both together working in tandem
<barr1> hi
<bruenig> !hi | barr1
<ubotu> barr1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cafuego_> [|santo|] : Checking whether files still match what the package installed?
<barr1> thx
<K3nto> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<[|santo|] > i'm taking jabs from a RH junky...says that rpm -V does a full scan
<[|santo|] > cafuego_ xactly
<barr1> can someone helpme pls? i am totally linux newbie ;)
<PriceChild> barr1, ask and see :)
<bruenig> !anyone | barr1
<ubotu> barr1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<barr1> k :)
<cafuego_> [|santo|] : rpm -V is useless; ALL redhat/fedora boxes I;'ve ever replaced with Debian due to hacking had their 'rpm' patched to indicate all files were fine.
<cafuego_> that said
<[|santo|] > cafuego_ true - but you can download a trusted source to compare
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok then
<eamo> PriceChild: need to reboot - will be back with result soon!
<[|santo|] > if i knew of a way to do that with apt or dpkg it would be helpful
<cafuego_> [|santo|] : No, the binary itself would be hacked, so it would ALWAYS return "ok".
<hendaus> bruenig,  but vcd cannot work with .bin and .cue
<barr1> when i trie to acces for example www.google.de it will take up to 30 sec. before the site is loaded... but if i try it with the ip adress it works fine. dns server are my router ip and and external ip
<bruenig> hendaus, I have tired, I think that k3b can burn .bin and .cue. That is all I have to say.
<jrib> !ipv6 | barr1
<ubotu> barr1: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<luke_> Hi everyone. I installed ubuntu yesterday, now I just can't install my microphone to record my voice. I used my webcam's built-in microphone for skype, but it does not work with recording programs such as KRec. Could anyone please qry me and help me with this?
<ThinkingMan> So I just installed ubuntu on my new laptop, which has a 15.4" widescreen, on my previous laptop with a widescreen it autodetected the display and set it as 1280 x 768, however on this one my only option is 1024 x 768, how do I go about fixing this?
<jimd> cafuego: I've found that many of the RH/rpm-based hacked/rooted systems did NOT have patched rpm/database files and were readily detected with rpm -Va
<barr1> ahh ok thx
<hendaus> bruenig,  i open k3b with new project video cd or not?
<bruenig> hendaus, you can just click on the file, k3b will figure out what to do I am pretty sure
<Monkey_Puzzle> Hello! Anyone know how to go back to the open source radeon driver from the fglrx one?
<jimd> cafuego --- however, I would still recommand booting off a live CD and running a copy of rpm -Vp ... therefrom
<cafuego_> [|santo|] : You can always do a soneliens using md5sum and /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.md5sums
<cafuego_> oneliner
<cafuego_> if you need anymore more, tripwire is the way to do.
<ReK_> can anyone recommend a good minipci wireless card that has reliable linux drivers?
<hendaus> bruenig,  it says it works with mpeg
<ReK_> my atheros one doesnt work with madwifi, i need to replace it
<bruenig> hendaus, go to #ubuntu-es
<tienbkit> heello
<Whtiger> halo.
<IndyGunFreak> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tienbkit> are you here ??
<barr1> next question .. :) i tried to install ati video driver but it fails several times.. (ubuntu6.10, ati x1800xt) is this videocard supportet?!
<kitche> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hendaus> bruenig,  lol i am understanding u, coz i am female i can learn everything
<bruenig> hendaus, see I don't think you are and seeing as I am the one saying it therefore I know what I mean and am able to see your response which doesn't seem to get what I originally said...
<bruenig> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[|santo|] > cafuego_ soneliens?
<niceguyscott> could someone help me with an ati driver install?
<eamo> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10113/ same old catch 22
<bruenig> hendaus, here follow this http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/13949
<tienbkit> i have problem ,pl hepl me
<bruenig> hendaus, or I mean this http://techbycolin.com/?p=130
<hendaus> bruenig, the only thing i want it now is to make a vcd movie , from a moviefilm.DAT
<sgentry6> ls
<hendaus> bruenig,  i convert it to mpeg and then what can i do
<bruenig> hendaus, you said that devede converted that to bin and cue
<hendaus> bruenig,  yes
<ThinkingMan> I'll try to rephrase, how can I enable 1280 x 768 for my display
<tienbkit> when i play mp3 , wmv file in Mplayer , this programe have error "set up plugins neccesry"
<[|santo|] > i see edgy's md5sums  for packages in Release file - but is there an already scripted comparison method?
<bruenig> hendaus, ok then do this: sudo apt-get install bchunk
<luke_> Hi everyone. I installed ubuntu yesterday, now I just can't install my microphone to record my voice. I used my webcam's built-in microphone for skype, but it does not work with recording programs such as KRec. Could anyone please qry me and help me with this?
<bruenig> hendaus, when that is installed do bchunk whatever.bin whatever.cue whatever.iso (change whatever of course)
<bruenig> hendaus, then you should have an iso and you can use k3b
<luke_> (I have a standard analog mic, too)
<knovak> Is there a way to set my internal clock through Ubuntu, because whenver I restart its rolling my time back an hour, not taking into account daylights savings
<StoneNote> [|santo|] , there is filetraq &  systraq which use I think it's called debsums
<knovak> Also, my time is not being synched with the servers I've selected through the time manager, because I'd think that after I restart, it would synch with the time servers, but its not
<K3nto> is there a way to check the integrity of a file on my hd. ie compare it with the cd version (to make sure they're identical?
<Checkka> Is synaptic package manager a front end for apt-get?
<kitche> knovak: which ubuntu are you on?
<hendaus> bruenig,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10114/
<tienbkit> when i play mp3 , wmv file in Mplayer , this programe have error "set up plugins neccesry"
<knovak> Edgy
<kitche> !mp3 | tienbkit
<tienbkit> pl help me
<ubotu> tienbkit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Permand> !asp
<kitche> knovak: edgy is patched if you downloaded the patch for it
<ubotu> asp: Discovers present ip-address of dynamically connected hosts. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-5 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<bruenig> hendaus, I sense another hour session coming on, close adept or any other package manager you have open and rerun that command
<nf4> is it common that the feisty upgrade brakes the  x sever config?
<netcrash> Hello, in ubuntu+Beryl the window title disapears when I enable beryl, what can be the problem ?
<tienbkit> oh, thanks a lot
<tienbkit> i will go it
<knovak> How do I get that patch?
<eamo> PriceChild: ru still on this dapper edgy upgrade problem?
<cafuego_> [|santo|] : Not that I know of, but I've never looked into it, so there mayw ell be.
<PriceChild> hey back sorry eamo, just made some toast :)
<eamo> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10113/
<joe4444> should automount be enabled by default in ubuntu edgy?
<bruenig> joe4444, automount of what?
<root_> hola
<joe4444> my ipod
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok bchunk installed
<PriceChild> eamo, yeah got it... so do you have that cd or not? Would it be easier to just download the updates perhaps?
<bruenig> hendaus, bchunk whatever.bin whatever.cue whatever.iso
<joe4444> all the guides i've found online say ubuntu should mount my ipod automatically, but it's not working
<jasz> hello all
<bruenig> !hi | jasz
<ubotu> jasz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<eamo> PriceChild: Cd but it goes into loop - prefer to download updates but option closed
<bruenig> joe4444, it should automount it I think just like any other usb device
<jasz> i have a problem with my Canon EOS XTi (400D) .. I used to be able to download my photos using GThumb (F-Spot would crash :( ) ... but as of today, I updated libgphoto2 (auto update) and now I can't download my photos from my camera.. any ideas?
<joe4444> bruenig, well it isn't... how can i mount it manually?
<zachary> Would anyone know a command that will list every installed system package -in text format, so I can create a list of my current system for backups..
<PriceChild> eamo, Ok, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and delete the top line with the cd on.
<bruenig> joe4444, don't know, have never manually mounted a usb device, they have always done it on their own
<K3nto> !md5deep
<ubotu> md5deep: enhanced message digest calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 107 kB, installed size 280 kB
<PriceChild> eamo, the line with this on ---> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy
<PriceChild> main restricted
<jasz> joe4444, .. what kind of USB device is it?
<chrismhampson> is it normal for my athlon xp processor to keep going between 4% and 100% load every couple of seconds even when there are no apps open?
<cafuego_> [|santo|] : `debsums'
<joe4444> bruenig, originally i installed xubuntu because my cd-rw couldn't burn the ubuntu iso for some reason... i "upgraded" with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (if that makes a difference for automount)
<joe4444> jasz, ipod
<knovak> Is there a way to set my internal clock through Ubuntu, because whenver I restart its rolling my time back an hour, not taking into account daylights savings
<knovak> Also, my time is not being synched with the servers I've selected through the time manager, because I'd think that after I restart, it would synch with the time servers, but its not
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok it is working now
<bruenig> joe4444, xubuntu has automount, that is what I use.
<IndyGunFreak> !dst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> joe4444, automount is more at a system level than a ui level
<knovak> my timezone file seems to be fine (it has March 11th as the DST update), but when I restart im still being moved back an hour
<bimberi> zachary: 'dpkg --get-selections'
<IndyGunFreak> knovak: hmm, don't restart.. ;)  J/k  I don't know why it would do that, mine's been fine
<joe4444> bruenig, what's the package name for the default automount?  i searched aptitude and found a number of results, so i don't know which one i should install
<erstazi> knovak: did you get the updates?
<zachary> bimberi, thanks
<eamo> PriceChild: ok - will I try again to upgrade
<PriceChild> eamo, no
<bruenig> joe4444, I doubt it is a package, it is probably integrated into ubuntu just like init or anything else
<PriceChild> eamo, "sudo apt-get update" _then_ "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<taonari> greetings
<PaulButler> hi
<bimberi> zachary: yw :).  Actually, have a look at 'dpkg -l | grep ^ii' as well
<zachary> will do
<knovak> erstazi: yeah, whenever an update comes out I update my system
<CoffeeBurrito> Does ubuntu server use a non-standard implementation of mysql? I'm trying to recover my root password, but mysqld_safe doesn't have an "init-file" parameter
<joe4444> bruenig, well assuming i have automount but it's just disabled (for whatever reason), shouldn't my ipod show up when i run "fdisk -l" ?
<knovak> But if its not in the update manager, I don't get it
<bruenig> joe4444, I don't know, all I said is that it should mount, that is it
<eamo> PriceChild: worked - has started getting upgrades from net - thanks
<bruenig> I only know things that I have had to do myself, it has always automounted
<jasz> joe4444, .. try    mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/ipod/
<PriceChild> eamo, one more thing...
<cafuego_> CoffeeBurrito: Are you using mysql 5.x docs with mysql 4.1?
<PaulButler> i have a dual core processor, but ubuntu only sees one... how can I get the best performance out of my dual core processor?
<bruenig> jasz, it isn't going to be /dev/sda1
<cafuego_> PaulButler: install the -generic kernel on Edgy.
<PriceChild> eamo, Afterwards... you will need to "sudo apt-get dist-ugprade" to do the last upgrades... DON'T reboot until you finish the dist-upgrade.
<jasz> it may be sdb1
<bimberi> PaulButler: what version of Ubuntu?
<joe4444> jasz, well i really doubt that will work considering there are no "sda" devices (according to fdisk)
<CoffeeBurrito> mysql --version says it's mysql 5.0
<cafuego_> or the -smp one on Dapper
<PaulButler> bimberi: 6.10
<cafuego_> CoffeeBurrito: Hmm.
<eamo> PriceChild: got that - many thanks
<Flannel> cafuego_: dapper doesn't have -smp, Breezy is the last one that made the distinction
<bimberi> PaulButler: linux-generic (as per cafuego_)
<jasz> most usb block devices are /dev/dsXY
<[|santo|] > cafuego_ hmmm...i see debsums refered to by reportbug - but don't see any pkg which provides debsums
<Zues_62> does anyone know how to do cool tricks with gnome
<Zues_62> if so whisper me
<[|santo|] > cafuego_ debsums not already installed
<PriceChild> eamo, you'll "probably" want to "sudo apt-get upgrade", "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" a second time afterwards just to check things are finished :)
<cafuego_> !info debsums
<ubotu> debsums: Verify installed package files against MD5 checksums.. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.28 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 160 kB
<khermans__> how can i upgrade one package only?>
<jasz> my ipod (shuffle 1st gen) is mounted on /dev/sdb1
<hendaus> bruenig,  i see it makes two iso files one is 602kb/s and the other 988kb/s :(
<PaulButler> cafuego_, bimberi: ok, thanks
<jasz> i have a problem with my Canon EOS XTi (400D) .. I used to be able to download my photos using GThumb (F-Spot would crash :( ) ... but as of today, I updated libgphoto2 (auto update) and now I can't download my photos from my camera.. any ideas?
<joe4444> jasz, how can i see a list of USB devices currently connected?  i thought the ipod would show up in "fdisk -l" because it's just a hard disk
<jasz> joe4444, "lsusb"
<bimberi> !info linux-686-smp dapper
<bruenig> hendaus, it should only make one, and you gave me a rate, not a filesize, it is probably just converting
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.26 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<cafuego_> Well, that's how long I haven't used dapper ;-)
<joe4444> jasz, ok i see it there...
<joe4444> Bus 004 Device 007: ID 05ac:1203 Apple Computer, Inc.
<hendaus> bruenig,  i type -> bchunk /home/hendaus/vcdmov/melh.bin /home/hendaus/vcdmov/melh.cue /home/hendaus/vcdmov/melh.iso
<cafuego_> bimberi: I think it perhaps points at the same pkg as linux-686 does
<bruenig> hendaus, good
<eamo> PriceChild: and I upgraded my server in the meantime - thanks
<joe4444> any idea how i can mount it now?
<hendaus> bruenig,  it shows twice .iso
<PriceChild> eamo, good luck :)
* MikeW follows M-Saunders
<bimberi> cafuego_: indeed it does.  Thanks.
<bruenig> hendaus, I don't believe you
<M-Saunders> MikeW: What a team we are!
<jessie^^> hi! fresh install of ubuntu edgy, installed libdvdread and libdvdcss and I still can't watch DVD's... can anyone help?
<khermans__> can you do: aptitude upgrade ubiquity
<sgentry6> joe4444: try using sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod
<khermans__> how can i update only one package!?!
<jasz> when i tried to use my camera for the first time in Ubuntu, I had to follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375010&highlight=xti     ...  but now this does not work.. any ideas?
<khermans__> new ubiquity is damn broken
<bruenig> khermans__, I usually just do sudo apt-get install package
<bruenig> khermans__, if it is upgradable, it will be
<joe4444> sgentry6, like i said before sda1 does not exist... the only drives fdisk lists are my two internal hard disks
<jasz> joe4444, try the mount command as i typed it above
<jasz> if its not sda1
<daedalus_> Is there a marillat(debian) equivalent for ubuntu? Repo for packages like mplayer and the like?
<jasz> it may be sdb1
<hendaus> bruenig,  i show u http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10115/
<khermans__> bruenig, but only that package
<bimberi> daedalus_: mplayer is in Ubuntu's multiverse repository
<Flannel> daedalus_: mplayer is in multiverse
<Shinigami_GR> hello !!
<cafuego_> daedalus_: mplayer is just in ubuntu
<bruenig> khermans__, sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<joe4444> jasz, there are no sdxy devices listed by "fdisk -l"
<sgentry6> joe4444: sorry did not see that, if you didn't unmount it prior it very well might be sdb1  I have had that happen with my psp
<Shinigami_GR> has anyone upgrade fron Edgy to Feisty ?
<khermans__> bruenig, hrmm that is just unintuitive
<joe4444> can't mount sda1 or sdb1 (as expected)
<bruenig> hendaus, try burning them
<Flannel> Shinigami_GR: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<khermans__> bruenig, thx though :-)
<bruenig> khermans__, sorry for my unintuitive solution
<jasz> joe4444, fdisk -l will not show any usb devices that are not mounted
<joe4444> lsusb shows the ipod... so far that's the only command that has indicated the OS knows the ipod is connected
<Jetfighter> Can someone get to wget http://ds80-237-203-29.dedicated.hosteurope.de/wt/winetools-0.9jo-III.tar.gz
<hendaus> bruenig,  i open project video cd, and then click the .iso file it is small 602kb/s
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, winetools is included in ubuntu?
<zachary> bimberi , If I want to dump the output of the package list to a text file, what would I use? I tried dpkg --get-selections | touch ~/list, but I ended up with an empty file.
<K3nto> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jetfighter> Is it?
<bruenig> hendaus, it cannot be 602 kb/s, kb/s is a rate, your statement just doesn't make sense
<arfy> hi all. ccurrently I have a vpn connection to the internet at my university. How can I get this connection working under linux? what tools/packages would people recommend?
<Jetfighter> Can I record desktop activity using a program?
<bruenig> hendaus, perhaps that is the burn speed
<bimberi> zachary: dpkg --get-selections > ~/list
<netrat> zachary: dpkg --get-selections >~/list
<zachary> bimberi thanks!
<jasz> joe4444, :(
<bimberi> zachary:yw :)
<netrat> arfy: what type of vpn is it? cisco? pptp? openvpn?
<jasz> at least my camera used to work... now it wont because i updated libphoto2 :(
<sgentry6> joe4444: try ls -la /dev/*da*
<hendaus> bruenig,  i can open just open one .iso
<arfy> netrat: pptp
<[|santo|] > cafuego_ thanks for pointing me in a new direction - i'll see if i can make that work
<Jetfighter> Can I record desktop activity using a program? I tried Istanbul, bugs killed it :(
<bruenig> hendaus, there is nothing more frustrating seriously
<bruenig> hendaus, pick one and burn it, see if it works, use k3b
<bruenig> just do it
<netrat> arfy: you'll have to install pptp-linux
<bruenig> I don't understand what more can be said except to paste what I said in #ubuntu-es and see if they can translate
<sgentry6> joe4444: then try mounting the last sda device that shows up (my ipod was listed as sda2 after I had mounted and unmounted my psp a couple of times)
<netrat> arfy: just open up the package manager and search for pptp
<m1r> eve
<khermans__> bruenig, i just mean that im surprised there is no intuitive option for apt -- i would intuit that 'install' means install and upgrade means upgrade :-)
<joe4444> another guide i read suggests using "dmesg" to find the ipod if the system does not mount it automatically... however, the output i get does not point to any /dev/ like the guide says it shoud....
<joe4444> http://dpaste.com/6751/
<hendaus> bruenig,  the dialog burn open i hit start and doesnot read anything
<cafuego_> [|santo|] : It cna run with a different admindir, so you can point it at a souce of known-good md5sum files.
<cartesian1984> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mike930> can anyone give me any insight on why my kernel is crashing when i run "auto ra0" in my network config on startup?
<bruenig> khermans__, there probably is another way to do it, I was just saying that is how I do it
<arfy> netrat: thx
<cartesian1984> (see, I was hoping I could do that and same someone the trouble of me asking)
<cartesian1984> Oh, wait. Lag. I got the message :_
<joe4444> sgentry6, the only sda device is /dev/sda ...when i try "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/ipod" is says "/dev/sda is not a valid block device"
<netrat> joe4444: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod
<joe4444> already tried that
<joe4444> sda1 does not exist
<joe4444> nor does sdb1
<bruenig> joe4444, I doubt it is going to be called sda anything
<bruenig> let me see what it calls my usb
<mike930> anyone have any experience with wireless pci cards?
<m1r> <<<not good exp
<netrat> bruenig: my usb devices are sd* devices, but i don't know about an ipod
<m1r> usb siemens 54
<bruenig> joe4444, my usb device is called /dev/sdf1
<joe4444> bruenig, according to what?
<bruenig> joe4444, according to fdisk
<kitche> it all depends if you have SATA drives and what not what your usb is named
<netrat> joe4444: ls /dev/sd*
<bruenig> joe4444, so try replacing it those commands with that
<mike930> nobody know's anything about wireless cards?
<m1r> how to set program to run on system startup ???
<joe4444> the only "sd" device is /dev/sda
<bruenig> m1r, put it in system>preferences>sessions startup tab
* hendaus brb
<m1r> ty bru
<joe4444> brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 0 2007-03-12 20:38 /dev/sda
<bruenig> joe4444, there must be at least sda1 as that would be your partition
<bruenig> joe4444, do ls /dev | grep sd
<jvai> hey when i had probs with usb disk mounts i found this to work *sudo rmmod ehci-hcd* & WALA! works.. but u have to do that on every reboot once
<netrat> joe4444: does fdisk /dev/sda work?
<joe4444> bruenig, did you look at my pastebin output from "dmesg" ?
<xenex> how do i make sure my video card's 3d support is working from the drivers?
<joe4444> netrat, no
<bruenig> no
<joe4444> http://dpaste.com/6751/
<xamox> I am trying to add user 'xamox' to group 'www-data' but doesn't seem to be taking. I did 'sudo useradd xamox www-data' and said it is a member of that group. Gave write perms to the www-data group on a folder that is owned by www-data but still can't move stuff as normal user, what do I need to do?
<tienbkit> sorry
<joe4444> bruenig, nothing useful from that... ptysd, sda, and ttysd are the only devices with "sd" in their names
<bruenig> joe4444, ok just a stab
<tienbkit> i have a problem when compile packges
<tienbkit> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tienbkit> See `config.log' for more details.
<netrat> xamox: you need to use usermod
<joe4444> lsusb => Bus 004 Device 008: ID 05ac:1203 Apple Computer, Inc.
<tienbkit> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tienbkit> See `config.log' for more details."
<mike930> what's the command to check what modules are running?
<netrat> mike930: lsmod
<mike930> thanks
<bruenig> tienbkit, have you installed build-essential
<xenex> how do i make sure my video card's 3d support is working from the drivers?
<PriceChild> xenex, glxinfo | grep render
<stn_7> hey
<stn_7> i have a quick quesiton
<K3nto> anybody here used WoW with wine? mine is giving me laggy mouse movement
<stn_7> how do i byupass the lock on the terminal
<stn_7> if it wont start
<wildfire__> Can I record desktop activity using a program? I tried Istanbul, bugs killed it :(
<i3d> what's the command that I can list all supported resolutions?
<bad_cables> hi
<xenex> PriceChild, http://www.privatepaste.com/200ajHiMfT -- does that mean its working properly?
<JW> Hello
<mike930> how do I automate my wireless connection on startup with out using network/interfaces?
<crdlb> i3d, xrandr ?
<PriceChild> xenex, it says "Yes" :)
<Kcowolf> Anyone know if the vnc4server in the Dapper or Edgy repositiories got fixed?
<crdlb> i3d, that lists all available resolutions
<xenex> PriceChild, thanks for clarifying :P
<i3d> crdlb: ah ok, yes. Thanks!!
<Kcowolf> since the major security vulnerability, that is
<Checkka> where's the correct place to put installation of programs like realplayer for a specific user?
<wildfire1> Meh?
<JW_610> Hello, I am trying to mount my secondary NTFS hardrive by placing this into my /etc/fstab "/dev/hdb1 /media/windows vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0" but when I reboot nothing shows up under /media/windows, can someone help me figure this out please?
<jessie^^> hi! fresh install of ubuntu edgy, installed libdvdread and libdvdcss and I still can't watch DVD's... can anyone help?
<netrat> Checkka: i'd put it in ~/bin
<Nitro> My scrool is behaving oddly. Using it is slow and makes ubuntu lag
<Nitro> Not using the scrollbar tho. Why?
<netrat> jessie^^: are you using VLC?
<jessie^^> netrat: tried vlc
<Jetfighter> Can I record desktop activity using a program? I tried Istanbul, bugs killed it :(
<Checkka> thanks netrat
<jessie^^> netrat: part of the problem is it looks like my manufacturer never set the region on the dvd drive. i did that and I no longer get "error cracking CSS key" but it still bards
<jessie^^> netrat: er, barf
<Milk_> is it possible to set beep media player as the default media player?
<jessie^^> netrat: i can pastebin the stdout of vlc if you like
<netrat> jessie^^: okay http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<inflex> where does Ubuntu 6.10 keep it's module settings for the bttv module?
<jessie^^> netrat: http://pastebin.ca/392729
<aorthr33> can somene help me with a sudo problem?
<jessie^^> netrat: was one step ahead of you
<netrat> jessie^^: haha okay
<rogue780> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Jetfighter> Can I record desktop activity using a program? I tried Istanbul, bugs killed it :(
<JW_610> After adding my secondary NTFS HD to my FSTAB what do I type into refresh my mounted HDs?
<Milk_> Jetfighter, you could try Wink
<Milk_> Jetfighter, or are you looking for just keylogging and such?
<preaction> JW_610: sudo mount -a
<ThinkingMan> OK, I've done some digging, my machine has the intel 950 chipset and according to xorg.conf it's using the intel 810 driver, under the subsection for screen it lists 1280 x 800 as a mode, however when I try to change it from the screen resolution control panel I still only see 1024x768 as my option
<Jetfighter> No, I like making movies of an MMORPG
<preaction> JW_610: this is assuming you put your hard drive as auto in your fstab
<Milk_> Jetfighter, aaahhh, that I'm not sure of
<preaction> ThinkingMan: is 1280x800 available in your Xorg.conf?
<JW_610> preaction, Thank you! :)
<Jetfighter> Does it record what goes on on your screen?
<ThinkingMan> preaction: I can see it in my xorg.conf
<zachary> Anyone here have an Thinkpad with the fingerprint reader? I'm going through the steps to get it to work (continuing from last night) but the URL http://www.linux.org.mt/node/82#AEN53 is down.
<Milk_> Jetfighter, not in a smooth way
<preaction> ThinkingMan: afterward did you restart Xorg? sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<jessie^^> ThinkingMan: you need the widescreen resolution
<Nitro> My scrool is behaving oddly. Using it is slow and makes ubuntu lag
<Nitro> *scroll
<jessie^^> ThinkingMan: one moment while I get the name of the package.
<xamox> I am using 'sudo usermod -Gwww-data xamox' to add the user xamox to group www-data but when I do a 'groups www-data' it is only returning 'www-data' and not xamox a member of that group. If I do 'groups xamox' it doesn't list www-data as a group.
<preaction> jessie^^: 915resolution
<Jetfighter> Milk_,  what do you mean buy that?
<ThinkingMan> preaction: yep, tried restarting xorg and the entire machine
<jessie^^> preaction: that's it
<preaction> ThinkingMan: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<jessie^^> ThinkingMan: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<jasz> damn
<ThinkingMan> O, so I doo ned 915resolution
<preaction> ThinkingMan: worth a shot
<ThinkingMan> hrm...
<jessie^^> ThinkingMan: yes. 915resolution is the package that provides 1280x800. :)
<ThinkingMan> keyboard on the new lappy is going to take some getting used to
<mijink> Greetings!
<preaction> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<netrat> jessie^^: sorry but i'm not going to be able to help you. i'd just make sure you have all the latest libs required for vlc. other than that i'm at a loss
<cimenta> hi, loading pages in firefox takes ages. if I add manually dns (other than adsl modem) servers it seems to me that it's faster.
<jasz> i had to re-make from scratch the /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules to make my camera work again :@
<Milk_> Jetfighter, it doesn't record movies, it takes screenshots at intervals or at input
<Jetfighter> Well, do you know any that are fine?
<Kcowolf> Anyone know if the vnc4server in the Dapper or Edgy repositiories got fixed since the major security vulnerability?
<jasz> cimenta, .. is that a question or you just wanted to point that out?
<Milk_> Jetfighter, no, sorry
<Jetfighter> Can...I wonder...
<jessie^^> netrat: in xine it will play the copyright warning but then i get 'source cant be read
<cimenta> jasz: question if somebody could help me out. in windows it's ok.
<jasz> cimenta, .. what is the question
<jasz> ?
<zachary> cimenta, did you try disabling IPV6?
<ThinkingMan> preaction, jessie^^ : E: Couldn't find package 915resolution
<cimenta> jasz: what should I do to make it faster
<jessie^^> ThinkingMan: did you add your other repositories?
<cimenta> zachary:  no, I didn't. where can I do this?
<preaction> ThinkingMan: you have to enable "universe" repository, and update
<K3nto> my bro bought BC on 4 cds. if i copied the contents of each to a folder, and burnt the folder to a dvd would that work?
<jessie^^> ThinkingMan: do what preaction says :)
<zachary> hold on, let me get the info for ya...
<snowpunk98> Is there a feisty channel
<Permand> a solution so that I can watch asp-files??
<ThinkingMan> jessie^^: no, this is only my second go-round with ubuntu installs, still new
<PriceChild> snowpunk98, #ubuntu+1
<LazyAngel> hi! i discovered something strange right now.... i did ssh localhost, and i noticed an icon in the corner that said the password was cached for 300 minuts (think it was seahorse). i have never asked for that. is it a new version? or should i be concerned?
<cimenta> ThinkingMan: use Synaptic to install it. I did it this way
<jasz> cimenta, how are you connected to the internet? modem? dsl? cable modem?
<rogue780> does anyone know if beryl is going to be implemented in feisty? I can't find it on the features list, but I heard that it was going to be in the release.
<ThinkingMan> preaction: so a quick how-to-enable-univers comment would go something like....?
<preaction> ThinkingMan: in synaptic, go to Settings > Repositories, and look for "universe"
<LazyAngel> anyone else wanna do ssh localhost who have seahorse installed and check if the same thing happens?
<cimenta> jasz: wireless adsl modem
<zachary> cimenta, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html should help :)
<preaction> ThinkingMan: then you'll probaby want to hit the "Reload" button after you close that dialog
<ThinkingMan> preaction, gotcha here we go
<preaction> rogue780: i believe it's going to be compiz, and i think it got deferred
<zachary> cimenta, are you sure it's not your connection?
<S3RIOUS> cimenta: you are sure that this type of connection is correct?
<cimenta> zachary: not 100% but it seems to be much better in windows. it's like "looking up" takes ages
<ThinkingMan> preaction: ahhh here we go, installing now
<Jetfighter> Hmmm
<S3RIOUS> i never see in my life a wireless adsl moden O.o
<zachary> cimenta, disabling the IPV6 with that article should help nicely
<preaction> rogue780: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/composite-by-default
<cimenta> S3RIOUS: yes ;-) adsl modem but the notebook is connected to the adsl modem via wireless
<S3RIOUS> cimenta: you dont said that you are connected by a notebook ^
<cimenta> zachary: thank you, I'll read it
<ThinkingMan> preaction: OK, installed 915resolution, however still don't see anything but 1024x768 in my resolution list
<S3RIOUS> ^^
<Jetfighter> Heh...Shit...
<Jetfighter> Shoot*
<preaction> ThinkingMan: you restarted X after that?
<netrat> ThinkingMan: restart X
<ThinkingMan> no
<pettybone> anyone help me, i seem to be worthless when it comes to understanding ubuntu
<tritium> Jetfighter: language, please
<ThinkingMan> ok here we go, back in a bit
<GigaClon> pettybone, whats seems to be the matter
<Jetfighter> Babysitting?
<tag> DST support seems to be broken in my time zone
<preaction> !anyone | pettybone
<ubotu> pettybone: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mijink> Question: I need to alter my partitions because I am running out of space... how can I login as root to do this? I've installed QTPart.
<preaction> mijink: gksu qparted
<IndyGunFreak> sudo QTpart?
<mijink> Thanks
<mijink> Let me try that
<cimenta> ThinkingMan: read whole article about fixing resolution. install the script that overwrite the default resolution everytime you boot up your system. it works nicely that way for me
<S3RIOUS> only for ask
<IndyGunFreak> preaction: why gksu?... little dangerous
<Jetfighter> !recorder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recorder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> IndyGunFreak: because running GUI apps using "sudo" is bad
<S3RIOUS> normally depends of the monitor
<preaction> so i've been told by this place more than once
<pettybone> i am trying to setup my wifi on my laptop and the wording of wpa settings on my router don't match up with kwlan.
<IndyGunFreak> preaction: ok... well some would argue using gksudo is bad...lol, guess its a matter of opinion.
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<mijink> Hmmm, sudo QTParted returns a "command not known".
<Kcowolf> anyone here using vnc4server?
<crdlb> mijink, lowercase iirc
<netrat> mijink: is it qtparted? linux commands are case sensitive
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: thanks..
<Jetfighter> How do I uninstall a program?
<mijink> App name is QTParted, in the Applications/System Tools folder
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, sudo apt-get remove foo
<netrat> Jetfighter: sudo aptitude remove program-name
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, replace foo with the name of the program, or a list
<Jetfighter> ok
<preaction> mijink: why don't you run it from there then?
<mijink> Because it will not show any of my drives because I am not logged in as root.
<ThinkingMan> Well, the x restart didn't go so well, but after a hard reboot I've finally got 1280 x 1024, thanks fellas
<Jetfighter> I dunno name ofi t, should I use the installer or someting?
<preaction> mijink: so you're saying it doesn't pop up a dialog to enter a password?
<mijink> Perhaps you could suggest a better partition mangers?
<netrat> ThinkingMan: good to hear
<mijink> preaction: no it does not
<preaction> mijink: that's strange, the installer should've installed a "gksu" link in the menu...
<cimenta> zachary: is it possible that I could have IPv6 connectivity?? how can I find? I do believe that your url is going to help me :-) thank you
<ThinkingMan> one more quick question, on my previous install I was dual booting XP and ubuntu, now I'm booting Vista and Ubuntu, before I found a driver for windows to read ext2 partitions, but apparently that won't work in vista
<preaction> mijink: type "which qtparted" in a terminal, and paste the output here
<preaction> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<mijink> preaction: /usr/sbin/qtparted
<preaction> mijink: notice how it's all lower-case?
<ThinkingMan> So ideas on a filesystem to share data between ubuntu/vista?
<Spinnaker> pls, i'm very newbie with ubuntu, tell me what to do! joni@joni-tietokone:~$ xmoto
<Spinnaker> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Spinnaker> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Spinnaker> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Spinnaker> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<preaction> mijink: now you want: gksu qtparted
<mijink> Oopsie... I see what I've done now.
<cimenta> ThinkingMan: I use FAT32 for sharing between win and linux
<Spinnaker> pls i would appreciate it
<mijink> preaction: I got it going now, thanks dude
<zachary_> cimenta: chances are you don't. IPV6 hasn't really been adopted yet. Are you in the US?
<PriceChild> Spinnaker, what graphics card do you have?
<preaction> Spinnaker: don't paste like that please?
<netrat> ThinkingMan: just use samba
<Spinnaker> sorry
<preaction> ThinkingMan: what netrat said, samba is nice
<cimenta> zachary_: AU
<Spinnaker> nvidia 6600
<PriceChild> !nvidia | Spinnaker
<ubotu> Spinnaker: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cimenta> netrat:  I think he can't use samba.
<ThinkingMan> netrat, preaction: I'm talking about different partitions on the same machine, not over a network, I didn't know samba could do that?
<zachary_> cimenta: wait a sec :)
<PriceChild> ThinkingMan, fat32
<Kcowolf> I got a "RealVNC Security Vulnerability" warning from my college campus after I was running vnc4server, so I'm looking for a way to resolve it, and it seemed from the forums like vnc4server on Edgy was broken or something.  Anyone know about that?
<cimenta> PriceChild:  I said so :-)
<cerealkiller219> is there a way for ubuntu to read NTFS drives
<mosimea> I've got an nfs mounting problem where I have two Ubuntu boxes; I can mount a share on box A from Box B but cannot mount a shared directory from B on box A - ideas?
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | cerealkiller219 ThinkingMan
<ubotu> cerealkiller219 ThinkingMan: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<PriceChild> cerealkiller219, it will read it out the box, writing is harder
<cerealkiller219> ah k thanks
<cimenta> cerealkiller219: no problem with that
<PriceChild> preaction, cerealkiller219 ntfs-3g is not required for reading
<preaction> it is for writing
<PriceChild> preaction, he asked for "reading" ;)
<preaction> PriceChild: i was killing thinkingman's stone as well
<Jetfighter> I installed a .exe using wine, how can I uninstall it?
<guidex> i can't hear divx avi's, only see them, i have all the divx codecs i know of in synapic installed, suggestions?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, run the uninstall program
<shatrat> guidex, you must be missing the audio codec for it.
<cimenta> PriceChild: what about that. I got 160GB usb hdd formatted to FAT32. I uploaded it under win. Ubuntu doesnt see some files in there
<Jetfighter> Idk if there is one
<guidex> do you know which package to install?
<shatrat> guidex, avi is just a container, it will have a video file and an audio file in it, and you need the codec for both
<guidex> shatrat
<PriceChild> cimenta, doesn't see "some"?
<cimenta> PriceChild: yes. only some of the files in the hdd
<PriceChild> cimenta, pattern?
<mijink> Hmm, sadly qtparted will not allow me to resize my partitions... currently /dev/hda2 is 20gb, /dev/hda3 is 2gb (root) and /dev/hda4 is 384mb... and when I try to install programs I sometimes get an error saying that the drive is full..
<cimenta> PriceChild:  what do you mean?
<mosimea> About my nfs issue, it's strange, because I can ping the other box, but traceroute only works one way.
<Jetfighter> Testing....Testing....
<zachary_> cimenta: are you behind a router at all?
<PriceChild> cimenta, a pattern on which file you see and which you don't?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, failed
<Jetfighter> ?
<cimenta> PriceChild: no idea
<cimenta> zachary_: my adsl router, why
<beg1689> hey, how do i add some folders to my PATH, in other distros i just put them in .bash_profile but it wont work in ubuntu
<Jetfighter> Wtf?
<deepbluegene> hi. i have a problem with emacs. whatever i m typing it just shows boxes instead of charachters i m typing.
<PriceChild> beg1689, I think you'd need to add them to .bashrc or .bash_profile to .bashrc
<beg1689> i tried .bashrc
<mosimea> Would no one have any ideas about my nfs problem?
<beg1689> would i need to restart? i just logged out/in
<apsd> hello
<IndyGunFreak> when in doubt, log it out
<pettybone> Would anyone be willing to private chat with me about the basics of linux?
<PriceChild> beg1689, you should only need to close and reopen the terminal
<Jetfighter> I installed an app, how can I uninstall it?
<PriceChild> pettybone, what do you want to know?
<beg1689> they work in the terminal but i want to be able to use them in the menu
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, apt or wine?
<ioerror> I need to preseed my dapper install to use lvm rather than raw /dev/sda - it doesn't appear that it's possible
<Jetfighter> Wine
<beg1689> or in run (alt+f2)
<pettybone> where do I start. so overwhelmed
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, run the uninstall program
<ThinkingMan> god dammit, I hate fat32
<Jetfighter> There is none that I see
<PriceChild> pettybone, just try and do your normal activities on it then ask when you have a probelm :)
<preaction> pettybone: there are plenty of places on the internet that have basic linux tutorials.
<joe4444> ok, for some reason i'm now seeing /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 when i plug in my ipod, but i can't mount either one b/c mount tells me neither is a valid block device...
<Kcowolf> Jetfighter: was there an install program?
<Jetfighter> Yes
<mosimea> :quit
<pettybone> alright thanks later guys
<joe4444> if it makes any difference my ipod is a 4G (clickwheel) and was originally installed on Windows
<deepbluegene> hi. i have a problem with emacs. whatever i m typing it just shows boxes instead of charachters i m typing.
<cimenta> zachary_: ?
<IndyGunFreak> pettybone: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<apsd> there was some ubuntu kernel update, and i'm using nano since i've installed it over a intel mac mini. anyway, it basically fucked up the entire boot. i realized ih ad to run lilo, so i got into ubuntu and in a chrooted environment ran my lilo (lilo -b /dev/sda) , and now things are looking better, except that modprobe FATAL is failing loading some /lib/modules/blah ... funny thing is its loading the modules from the wrong kernel and i have n
<apsd> o idea where that configuration is. i mean /vmlinuz and /initrd.img point to the newer images in my boot
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, In the same way as windows programs always have uninstall prorgams, so will it when you install in wine.
<preaction> joe4444: open a terminal, run "dmesg | tail", and then plug in your ipod. you should see some messages pop up
<Kcowolf> Jetfighter: sometimes if you rerun it there will be an option to uninstall
<apsd> i'm using lilo*
<preaction> joe4444: specifically, you should see what dev node the ipod is given
<joe4444> preaction, yeah i got that...
<joe4444> what exactly am i looking for?
<zachary_> cimenta: I really don't know how to check to see if in fact you are using IPV6, someone more knowlegable than I on how to find out should help you on that. You can still disable it for a possibility.
<Jetfighter> Where is the equivelent of C:\Program Files\ ???
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, its in .wine
<Jetfighter> Which is where?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, ~/.wine
<joe4444> preaction, http://dpaste.com/6753/
<mijink> Ok, had to switch chat clients was getting hard to follow the convo with xchat.
<Jetfighter> ~/.wine? Ehhh?
<cimenta> zachary_: I will do it. I was just curios if I am using IPV6. thak you again :-)
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, ~ stands for home, then in the .wine folder inside there
<Jetfighter> Oo
<preaction> joe4444: perhaps try /dev/sda2?
<zachary_> cimenta: typing "ifconfig eth0" is what I thought would show, but it doesnt
<Jetfighter> hThere is only home > Wildfire
<joe4444> preaction, i've tried them all... mount always says not a valid block device
<preaction> Jetfighter: it starts with a ., that means it's hidden. you have to show hidden files to see it
<kamaboko> ThinkingMan, why do you hate fat32?
<carpediem> mijink: which client makes the conversation easier to follow than xchat?
<joe4444> i tried "mount" and "mount -t vfat" and "mount -t hfplus" on sda, sda1, and sda2
<mijink> I have a question related to disk partition size; when I installed I set the root partition to 2gb, the swap partition to 384mb and the other "/" to 20gb... I'm using almost the entire 2gb for root and when trying to install a program I get a disk space error.
<cimenta> is there anything like total commander but under linux? under Xwindow?
<Adelgado> Hello you all! I'm having troubles doing an Ethernet connection to another computer. The other computer is running MS Windws XP. I know the problem isn't with the network, because I dual-boot with Windows XP and everything works fine in it. Could inybody please help me? Thanks a lot in advance!
<ThinkingMan> kamaboko: you know the "small percantage of users" that will experience unfortunate data loss or other consequences due to fat32
<Jetfighter> Still not there dude
<ThinkingMan> It's happened to me twice
<mijink> carpediem: I am using Gaim now.
<carpediem> mijink: ah, me too
<zachary_> cimenta: disabling IPV6 in firefox is what sped up my browsing.. It's in the article..
<joe4444> preaction, any other ideas?
<preaction> joe4444: you tried sda0 as well right? ls -l /dev/sd?? <- paste the output of that perhaps?
<cimenta> zachary_: yes, I read it. but I am thinking to do in /etc
<ThinkingMan> once I had a fat get corrupted somehow, managed to recover about 70% of my files but still..., second time a fairly important file got corrupted somehow at the end of a long coding session and before daily backups
<Adelgado> Hello you all! I'm having troubles doing an Ethernet connection to another computer. The other computer is running MS Windws XP. I know the problem isn't with the network, because I dual-boot with Windows XP and everything works fine in it. Could inybody please help me? Thanks a lot in advance!
<preaction> !repeat | Adelgado
<ubotu> Adelgado: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jetfighter> If I'm in desktop, how can I get back to WIldifre?
<Jetfighter> wildfire*
<joe4444> preaction, sda0 does not exist... only /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<zachary_> cimenta: well, good luck anyway, bro
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, wildfire?
<cimenta> zachary_: thank you
<Adelgado> ok..
<Jetfighter> bash: cd: wildfire: No such file or directory
<infidel> !fbsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, wildfire?
<Adelgado> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<underguiz> hi, i'm trying to run tvtime with the last fglrx and kernel 2.6.20. tvtime says that there's no XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images. videooverlay is enable under xorg.conf....
<underguiz> anyone with this problem?
<Jetfighter> ?
<ThinkingMan> hrm... I would think this would be easier to figure out but... what's the quickest way to reformat a drive in ubuntu?
<AlbertK> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stonarmusic> Anyone know how to fix the red line in Evolutions calendar view? mine is an hour behind now.
<preaction> joe4444: you have gtkpod installed?
<joe4444> yeah
<preaction> joe4444: what does iTunes say about the filesystem of your iPod?
<Gambit-8> tell me
<joe4444> no clue, i don't have XP anymore
<alienseer23> hello, I am using edgy, and a palm tx, I am trying to get adobe reader for my palm. Adobe has a download for palm os, but for palm os windows or mac? I am very confused, can anyone help me please?
<preaction> joe4444: but you formatted it for windows, correct?
<joe4444> but i've only used the iPod with XP so i doubt it's anything other than FAT32
<jessie^^> exit
<billy> Greetings humanoids.
<joe4444> preaction, let me paste a little more from dmesg
<apsd> hey guys i'm trying to boot my system after a kernel update, i've ran lilo -b /dev/sda through a chrooted system, but nevertheless lilo fails with: "Modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lb/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/modules.dep : No such file or directory" (several of those)
<billy> Why is it my screen goes blank when booting and shutting down?
<Jetfighter> I need to get from my home directory to /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<colbert> What are differences between XFCE and GNOME ?
<apsd> colbert, everything
<apsd> colbert, google it
<apsd> colbert, and help me while you're a t it
<colbert> oops I meant in CPU/power usage to run em
<apsd> XFCE prolly 'll take less
<Jetfighter> I need to get from my home directory to /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ but it keeps saying it doesn't  exist
<apsd> in just about everything
<maddash> Jetfighter: Program\ Files/
<maddash> Jetfighter: use tab completion
<Jetfighter> ?
<Checkka> whats an alternative to wine in ubuntu?
<apsd> Jetfighter, cd .wine/<TAB> etc.
<apsd> Jetfighter, it fills it in for you
<Andune> So I've got an nVidia 540 "fakeraid" hard disk driver.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto suggests using the 'dmraid' utility to make this visible to Ubuntu, but that's not available in 6.10 as far as I can tell.  What's replaced it or has anyone gotten "FakeRaid" working in 6.10?
<maddash> Jetfighter: /.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<StoneNote> Jetfighter, sell the computer. buy golf clubs.
<cry0x_> Checkka: what are you looking to do?
<Checkka> I need to run Winamp
<joe4444> preaction, here's what dmesg shows if i plug in the ipod then wait 30-60 seconds: http://dpaste.com/6755/
<PriceChild> Checkka, Why not use a linux alternative?
<IndyGunFreak> Checkka: not sure if it runs winamp, but i like crossover
<Checkka> and possibly other windows only programs in linux
<IndyGunFreak> !codeweavers
* Jetfighter is 14.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeweavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cry0x_> Checkka: what does winamp do that xmms doesn't?
<IndyGunFreak> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Checkka> Well the problem is shoutcast tv is only available to winamp
<maddash> cry0x_, Checkka: xmms2, or beep media player
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<Checkka> and VLC doesn't fully support it, and XMMS doesnt support it at all
<maddash> Checkka: google is your friend
<Checkka> yes Ive googled
<apsd> Checkka, shoutcast tv?
<Checkka> Its streaming video in NSV format
<cerealkiller219> yay ntfs-3g works, thanks a lot :)
<apsd> Checkka, hmm yeah i don't think there's a linux solution unless its through wine and such
<Checkka> Nullsoft streaming video
<Checkka> exactly
<preaction> joe4444: i'm googling that SCSI error, looks like a rare one
<BlackHawk> wine
<Checkka> but is there an alternative to wine?
<BlackHawk> beer
<apsd> Checkka, well ther'es that whole transsomething gaming thing, but i think its commercial
<IndyGunFreak> Checkka: if you want to pay for it.. http://www.codeweavers.com
<Jetfighter> I do believe I removed it.
<apsd> so
<Checkka> wasnt there a company recently that released something better than wine
<joe4444> preaction, rejecting I/O to offline device?
<Checkka> i think it started with v
<IndyGunFreak> vmware
<Checkka> i just cant remember the name
<cobelloy> hi there, im wondering if anyone here has a working usb bluetooth device?
<Checkka> yeah there it is
<Checkka> vmware
<preaction> joe4444: 0x50000 <- the error code.
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<n3xu> my machine cant see my 3com network card o_O
<Checkka> does VMware do what wine does?
<cry0x_> Checkka:  Vmware and wine are two completely different things
<IndyGunFreak> Checkka: Vmware is very different from Wine
<Andune> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Checkka> i see
<joe4444> vmware is a complete virtual computer
<StoneNote> Checkka, vmware creates a virtual appliance. wine runs windows osftware. not the same thing
<IndyGunFreak> Vmware completely emulates the OS
<joe4444> it's a "computer in a computer"
<Checkka> which would be more efficient?
<ttuttle> I run Gentoo right now, but I have a nice big LVM2 partition that has plenty of room left.  Can I install Ubuntu to an LVM2 partition, and boot it using the same Grub I use for Gentoo?
<cry0x_> Checkka: vmware let's you install a completely new OS into your current one
<StoneNote> Checkka, though you can create a windows vmware appliance if you wanted
<ttuttle> Checkka: wine, probably.
<cry0x_> Checkka: wine
<IndyGunFreak> wine
<Checkka> thanks everyone!
<Checkka> :)
<preaction> joe4444: looks like a very weird kernel bug. i'd start by using fsck to check the file system if you can
<Checkka> wine it is
<cobelloy> wow this channel is so big now
<Jetfighter> How can I close a bunch of on thing?
<Jetfighter> one*
<StoneNote> Checkka, last time I set up windows under wine it grew to 20gb
<Checkka> ?
<StoneNote> Checkka, last time I set up windows under vmware it grew to 20gb
<StoneNote> sorry about that.
<billy> when editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, that is, adding a "vga=normal" line to it, do I need to place a "#" before it?
<Checkka> I dont undestand
<Checkka> why ?
<maddash> billy: no. don't. you'd be commenting it out.
<cobelloy> so, does anyone in here have a working usb bluetooth? i want to buy one that works on linux
<Andune> has anyone gotten "FakeRaid" working under Ubuntu 6.10?  I'd love to use Ubuntu, but this is a big hinderance to me getting it installed on my machine..
<StoneNote> Checkka, windows is a pig. it grew really large under vmware
<ttuttle> cobelloy: Yes, but it's internal.
<Checkka> oh you're not talking about wine are you?
<Checkka> because that scarred me
<sid> What should my pipeline in sound juicer be to rip a cd to wav, uncompressed and full quality?
<billy> maddash:  OK, thanks.  It seemed that ## was commenting something out, with only one # being a command or script or whatnot.  I'll try it out and see if I can see the boot process now.
<StoneNote> Checkka, no I messed up the first post. I said wine when I meant vmware.
<sid> audio/x-raw-int,rate=22050,channels=1 ! wavenc name=enc ; is the pipeline for wav voice quality
<maddash> billy: no.
* StoneNote hides his beer
<cobelloy> ttuttle: so its not a usb one?
<billy> maddash:  wha?
<joe4444> preaction, actually now that i look a little closer i think that's unrelated..... to "safely" unplug the ipod i rebooted it and disconnected while it was rebooting... i think that error is caused by the system trying to establish communication with the device # the ipod was connected as before i disconnected it
<ttuttle> cobelloy: No, it is USB.
<Checkka> ah ok
<ttuttle> cobelloy: It's attached to an internal USB port designed just for the Bluetooth adapter.
<Checkka> is codeweaver derived from wine?
<maddash> billy: # comments out the line after the character. like "//" in C/C++.
<cobelloy> ttuttle: oh I see
<crdlb> Checkka, yes
<Checkka> isnt wine under GPL?
<cobelloy> ttuttle: do you know the chipset?
<Checkka> doesnt that force anything that uses its code to also be OSS?
<billy> maddash:  OK, thanks.  no # it is then.  I appreciate the help.
<ttuttle> cobelloy: lsusb says: "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 413c:8126 Dell Computer Corp...iManufacturer 1 Broadcom Corp iProduct 2 BCM2045"
<cobelloy> ttuttle: or even the brand might help me
<joe4444> preaction, let me monitor dmesg a little longer while the ipod is disconnected before i plug it in again and see if these errors are related...
<ttuttle> cobelloy: BCM2045 would be the chipset then probably.
<arrenlex> Checkka: codeweavers is a fork of the last mit-licensed fork of wine, iirc.
<Checkka> ah
<arrenlex> Checkka: codeweavers is a fork of the last mit-licensed *version* of wine, sorry
<crdlb> Checkka, they contribute back voluntarily
<cobelloy> ttuttle: thanks - googling that now
<ttuttle> cobelloy: You're welcome.
<Checkka> damn, i was going to get angry at them too...
<Checkka> oh well...
<Alysum> hi, I've started ubuntu from the live CD but the shortcut to install it is not on the desktop, what is the path to the installation please ? tks
<jetsaredi1> is there anything special about the nightly cd images?
<ttuttle> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to an LVM2 partition, using only a real /boot?
<IndyGunFreak> Alysum: thats odd.
<Checkka> jetsaredi1, they're very very new, they're the current versions in development
<PriceChild> Alysum, i think its "ubiquity"... but that's very odd..
<jetsaredi1> ttuttle: there is a howto on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Alysum> thats because I had to edit X11/xorg.cong then restartx
<ttuttle> jetsaredi1: THanks.
<arrenlex> Checkka: No, I lie. Wikipedia says Wine is LGPL.
<wick2o> evening
<Alysum> because of a VGA problem, blank screen
<PriceChild> Alysum, "shouldn't" have made a difference
<Checkka> ah LGPL...
<jetsaredi1> Checkka: i wanted to burn it to a CD but its like 1M bigger than the discs I have
<PriceChild> Alysum, "safe graphics mode" didn't help?
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to use firefox in a vlc session. Everytime I click it errors
<Checkka> thats unfortunate.....
<arrenlex> Checkka: It was cedega that was a fork of the mit license, then. I get those confused.
<arrenlex> Checkka: It could be worse. Codeweavers contributes a ton of patches back to Wine.
<Checkka> jetjaredi1, ah, if you can fit non nightly, use that, those version are stable
<theblue> How do I add fonts under Ubuntu 6.10?
<Alysum> PriceChild: no safe mode did not help, not setting VGA to a smaller resolution
<jetsaredi1> Checkka: I was going to run a hardware test for the mythtv guys
<Checkka> yeah, its nice that they still do voluntary contributions
<wick2o> anyone know what is wrong with this line? append debian-installer/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us preseed/file=/cdrom/custom.seed initrd=install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<bruenig> !fonts | theblue
<Alysum> it doesnt atter anyway I just need to find the path to the installer
<ubotu> theblue: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Alysum> its a pain finding it :(
<wick2o> the debian-installer and kbd-chooser doesnt seem to work
<jetsaredi1> Checkka: not sure what you mean?
<wick2o> it still asks me when i try and do my install
<Checkka> jetsaredi1, download the latest stable version
<Checkka> jetsaredi1, nightlies arent stable
<jetsaredi1> Checkka: sure - but I'm a former Gentoo user so I'm used to bleeding edge stuff
<Checkka> im just very surprised that wine is under LGPL
<Checkka> jetsaredi1, well if  you can fit it, go for it, but just make sure you know what you're doing
<Alysum> someone must know what the path to install Ubuntu from the live CD is :)
<PriceChild> Alysum, i think its "ubiquity"... but that's very odd..
<bruenig> Alysum, ~/Desktop/Install
<arrenlex> Checkka: Wine's core competency is running proprietary software. I assume it's LGPL licensed so companies producing this software can integrate wine into it, without releasing the entire source to their applications, which would be prohibitive.
<arrenlex> Checkka: Like google with picasa.
<Checkka> true
<billy> in the grub menu.lst, what is the `ro quiet splash` command doing?
<Checkka> ok back to installing wine
<Alysum> PriceChild: yes but where in /usr/lib/ubiquity ? there are several sub folders
<Alysum> bruenig: I dont have that :s
<beg1689> so had do i add something to my path that gnome will be able to see (if i add a menu entry or run using alt+f2
<arrenlex> billy: "splash" shows the logo on boot instead of printing kernel messages, and quiet suppresses most text messages generated on boot.
<superkirbyartist> bruenig is the guy who told me to sudo rm *.*!
<beg1689> how*
<foutrelis> *.* ^.^
<nate_> sup guys
<wick2o> superkirbyartist,  hahah no way
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to use firefox in a vnc session. Everytime I click it errors
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, you are retarded, why would I tell you to do that, wouldn't it make more sense if I told you to do rm * or perhaps even better rm -rf * or perhaps even better rm -rf /
<nate_> a few questions.  I'm using Kubuntu and attempting to do a few things that I cant figure out
<wick2o> kitsuneofdoom, do you have java installed?
<bruenig> if you are going to flame, at least be reasonable
<nate_> I have 2 sound cards and I want to change 1 of them to the default playback device. where would I do this/
<kitsuneofdoom> wick2o: yes
<billy> arrenlex:  thx.  that wouldn't be the reason that my screen goes blank when I boot ubuntu or shutdown though, huh?
<arrenlex> (by the way, for anyone reading this exchange: please don't run any of the mentioned commands)
<superkirbyartist> bruenig, you shouldn't be retarded enough to say that "the system will regenerate".
<PriceChild> arrenlex, superkirbyartist not here!
<jetsaredi1> Checkka: if you check the mythtv pages there's some instructions on grabbing some dmesg output for informational purposes - its just running the livecd as opposed to actually installing and using it
<arrenlex> billy: It shouldn't go blank... it should show a logo.
* wick2o awaits the many part messages to come
<bruenig> arrenlex, yeah why I didn't sudo them
<PriceChild> !coc | arrenlex
<ubotu> arrenlex: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, ^
<arrenlex> PriceChild: ??
<billy> arrenlex:  oh.  well, mine goes blank.  My monitor says "Input Out of Area" or some such and I see nothing.  Just trying to figure out why that is.
<kitsuneofdoom> wick2o: is that the problem?
<Checkka> if I do 'apt-get install progx' and two sources in my source.list has it, which one does apt choose?
<superkirbyartist> Anyhoo, the deal is, I got problems with Ekiga.
<Alysum> god this is so frustrating :( stuck on it for hours lol
<apsd> man, it sucks when linux craps out on ya. you got all of those great distros like ubuntu even fedora and the neat livecds like knoppix and stuff. but when shit hits the fan and lilo gets mad it jsut robs you of it all after one kernel update
<beg1689> how do i add something to my PATH that affects gnome, so that i can create menu entries or alt+f2, etc. to run them
<apsd> anybod ywanna help me get thos modprobe FATAL out of the way so i can boot with lilo?
<wick2o> kitsuneofdoom, could be, id try and remove java and attmpte a reinstall
<superkirbyartist> I'd appreciate anyone's help, please.
<beg1689> never used lilo
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, what it sounds like you are talking about if you aren't flaming is me telling you to rm one of the configuration directories in your home folder which would regenerate
<bruenig> I don't remember doing that, but that would at least make sense
<arrenlex> billy: That sounds like your sync ranges are bad... does it do that only once X starts, or from the beginning?
<apsd> beg1689, no reason you should, really, i just need it for this intel mac thing
<superkirbyartist> Guys, I need help with Ekiga, not rm!
<beg1689> oh i c
<beg1689> so doesnt anyone know how to add something to my PATH? seems like a simple question
<billy> arrenlex:  from the beginning.  X starts fine.  it's only boot and shutdown screens that I'm missing.  thx for response, by the way.
<PriceChild> beg1689, add it to .bashrc
<bruenig> beg1689, gksu gedit /etc/environment
<beg1689> i can only affect the PATH used int he terminal
<beg1689> thanks bruenig ill try that
<PriceChild> bruenig, ~/.bashrc is better as it won't be systemwide
<bruenig> mk
<kitsuneofdoom> wick2o: still does it
<arrenlex> beg1689: In the file ~/.bashc (for local user only) or in /etc/environment (for all users), put the line PATH=$PATH:<newfolder>
<bruenig> wait system wide is better than not systemwide isn't it
<beg1689> but that doesnt afect gnome
<arrenlex> beg1689: Sorry, that's ~/.bashrc for the first filename
<cables> PriceChild, notice that he actually wanted it to be systemwide.
<bruenig> oh some people have multiple users, I forget about that
<wick2o> kitsuneofdoom, what is the error?
<PriceChild> cables, I didn't see that.
<arrenlex> billy: Oh... no idea, sorry.
<ttuttle> bruenig: lol
<Edder> hi, somebody know how to configure a Logitech G7?
<beg1689> i know how to do it im saying it doesnt affect gnome, only the terminal
<ttuttle> Edder: Plugging it in doesn't work?
<superkirbyartist> Guys, can anyone help me with Ekiga, please?
<ttuttle> superkirbyartist: What's the problem?
<billy> arrenlex:  it's cool.  thanks for the help though.
<arrenlex> Edder: What's a logitech G7?
<ttuttle> arrenlex: It's a fancy optical wireless mouse.
<superkirbyartist> ttuttle: It seems that I am sending packets, but not receiving.  And the voice quality is awful.
<beg1689> in fedora all i had to do was edit .bash_profile or .bashrc and it worked in gnome also
<Edder> a gaming mouse
<beg1689> ubuntu creates a .bash_profile and doesnt even use it
<Edder> has a laser
<kitsuneofdoom> ion to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<kitsuneofdoom>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<kitsuneofdoom> susan@Isis:~$ firefox --display :66 www.fafsa.ed.gov
<kitsuneofdoom> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<kitsuneofdoom> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<arrenlex> ttuttle: You need extra mousebuttons to work?
<ttuttle> superkirbyartist: How fast is your connection?  What protocol is Ekiga using?
<kitsuneofdoom> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<kitsuneofdoom>   (Details: serial 45621 error_code 1 request_code 146 minor_code 2)
<kitsuneofdoom>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<ttuttle> kitsuneofdoom: Don't flood!
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitsuneofdoom>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<cables> !paste | kitse
<ubotu> kitse: please see above
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cables> !paste
<foutrelis> :S
<Karark|away> is there a feisty chan?
<PriceChild> foutrelis, easiest way to stop it
<cables> damn I didn't see someone already did it
<ttuttle> PriceChild: "requested".  lol.  in #gentoo, it's "Kicked by Naamah: flood at pastebin.ca".
<PriceChild> Karark|away, #ubuntu+1
<foutrelis> :S
<superkirbyartist> ttuttle: SIP(Gizmo), under a wireless network and 3Mbps internet (runs at 180Kbps the fastest).
<cables> Karark|away, #ubuntu+1
<DM|_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Karark|away> ty
* foutrelis is confused :(
<ttuttle> superkirbyartist: That should work.
<Wuilliam> hi to all, i cant to install ubuntu, my pc is a EM64T architecture, but i wont like to install ubuntu amd64 because nothing is compatible, i try to install 32bit and never run the Live CD, nothing happend, the grafic mode never run. i try whit the alternative 32bit, all good, the ubuntu installed good, but in the 1st restart of my PC the ubuntu never RUN, no error, no log, nothing, only "Starting UP" and the Grafic Mode never runs. Some1 can help me!
<ttuttle> superkirbyartist: Do you have a firewall?
<superkirbyartist> ttuttle: We have a NAT (a router/modem that connects all the computers).
<bruenig> beg1689, it uses bash_profile
<ttuttle> superkirbyartist: Okay, have you forwarded ports to the box with Ekiga?  I think the wizard it runs gives you the settings.
<wick2o> anyone know what is wrong with this line? append debian-installer/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us preseed/file=/cdrom/custom.seed initrd=install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<bruenig> beg1689, it refers it to .bashrc in .bash_profile
<beg1689> any changes i make there dont seem to have any affect in gnome or in terminal
<beg1689> editing .bashrc affects the terminal
<Errpast1> When I print from Firefox, the top and bottom margins aren't respected.  Text flows over both
* bruenig is confused as to what the distinction between gnome and terminal is
<Errpast1> Printer is fine with Open Office docs
<superkirbyartist> ttuttle: Symmetric NAT has to be changed in Cone NAT.
<Errpast1> Any ideas?
<beg1689> if i open a terminal in gnome, my PATH is right
<foutrelis> Errpast1: I think you 'd better ask in #firefox
<Errpast1> I'm using CUPS 1.2, with Brother 2070N printer, and 2070N driver from brother
<cables> Errpast1, sounds like a #firefox problem... check the channel
<beg1689> if i alt+f2 or add a menu entry, it cant find anything in that PATH
<bruenig> beg1689, oh you mean the run dialog doesn't use the path or something
<beg1689> or the menu
<Errpast1> foutrelis, cables - will do.  thx
<Wuilliam> who can help me???? im bad whit english :(
<bruenig> beg1689, I would bet /etc/environment would do it
<cables> Wuilliam, what language?
<PriceChild> Wuilliam, there are other language channels :)
<wick2o> Wuilliam, try #english :)
<ttuttle> Wuilliam: Spanish?
<wick2o> sorry couldnt resist
<ttuttle> Wuilliam: #ubuntu-es?
<EdBoy> How do I install themes?
<beg1689> bruenig: could i use ~ in /etc/environment as well?
<ttuttle> Wuilliam: What's the problem, anyway?
<bruenig> beg1689, I don't see why not
<EdBoy> I got a folder in the tarball :/
<Wuilliam> ttuttle: yeah im there, but im looking for 2nd option
<bruenig> beg1689, probably should define it as ~/ though
* EdBoy is a Linux n00b
<superkirbyartist> ttuttle: Any ideas?
<foutrelis> EdBoy: System -> preferences -> Theme
<bruenig> oh nevermind
<Wuilliam> hi to all, i cant to install ubuntu, my pc is a EM64T architecture, but i wont like to install ubuntu amd64 because nothing is compatible, i try to install 32bit and never run the Live CD, nothing happend, the grafic mode never run. i try whit the alternative 32bit, all good, the ubuntu installed good, but in the 1st restart of my PC the ubuntu never RUN, no error, no log, nothing, only "Starting UP" and the Grafic Mode never runs. Some1 can help me!
<ttuttle> Wuilliam: I know a *little* Spanish.  Try me.
<beg1689> well it would be ~/bin or ~/.bin
<ttuttle> superkirbyartist: Did you forward the ports?
<cables> EdBoy, drag the tarball in
<EdBoy> tarball where?
<bruenig> beg1689, put it in there and see, if it doesn't then remove it, it won't damage anything
<RobertS> Anyone know the trick to get the keyboard map right in edgy? I'm no expert but I guess I need qwerty. However that's not a choice in the keyboard layout GUI
<superkirbyartist> ttuttle: Don't know which ones to forward.
<beg1689> alright
<cables> EdBoy, open System>Preferences>Themes and drag the tarball right into there.
<ttuttle> superkirbyartist: The wizard should tell you.
<EdBoy> ooh, I see
<bruenig> why is there a /usr/games directory, why don't games go through the regular /usr/lib /usr/bin placements
<koprnikus> fella ubuntu lovers.. how do i bring in the aero effect in ubuntu ?
<Wuilliam> ttuttle: i know so little english, but i understand, can u understand my problem???
<PriceChild> koprnikus, use vista?
<EdBoy> That is so cool.
<wick2o> koprnikus, why would you want the aero effect?
<koprnikus> fk microsoft
<foutrelis> koprnikus: Please be polite :)
<koprnikus> i just want the window to tile up like in vista
<foutrelis> koprnikus: Maybe you want Beryl
<bruenig> !beryl | koprnikus
<ubotu> koprnikus: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<koprnikus> sorry mate.. ill b polite
<cables> !beryl | koprnikus
* cables got beaten
<cables> bruenig, how often do you beat me to the punch here?
<bruenig> by a long shot
<frost-1> is there a way i can play piano using my keyboard
<bruenig> unless I am lagging, I would have thought that I completed before you even started
<cables> bruenig, probably lag, it wasn't that bad
<superkirbyartist> ttuttle: Any advice, please?
<foutrelis> koprnikus: try #ubuntu-effects and also do a search for "beryl" in google
<cables> bruenig, our combined lag
<PriceChild> koprnikus, beryl isnt' for beginners. It is unstable. If you want aero, then use aero
<ircusr> hi all
<ttuttle> superkirbyartist: Sorry, all I can say is try the wizard.  Are you sure it doesn't work?
<ttuttle> koprnikus: Beryl is a PITA.
<ircusr> is it possible to install a bootloader to a floppy disk to boot linux on
<ircusr> ?
<beta-guy> does Ubuntu has wpa_supplicant buikt in?
<frost-1> is there a way i can play piano using my keyboard
<beta-guy> built
<superkirbyartist> The wizard tells me to "forward ports" but which ones?
<foutrelis> !pita > foutrelis
<ircusr> beryl!!
<cables> !repeat | frost-1
<ubotu> frost-1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> ircusr: yes.
<ircusr> how?
<scales1> is there an easy way to tell what speed memory is in my computer? i.e., pc2700, pc3200, etc
<arrenlex> foutrelis: It means "pain in the .". Also, please ask ubotu about things by using pm, rather than redirecting to yourself in the channel.
<Flannel> ircusr: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Creating-a-GRUB-boot-floppy.html
<jbwan> Uh...I need some help rather rapidly
<jbwan> if possible
<ttuttle> jbwan: okay.
<jbwan> before my windows battery dies :)
<cables> jbwan, ask away
<beta-guy> scales1: take it out and check it? also you could run memtest86+
<ttuttle> jbwan: type type type!
<jbwan> I'm travelling this week
<ttuttle> jbwan: ok
<jbwan> and have my ubuntu laptop
<cables> !enter | jbwan
<ubotu> jbwan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scales1> beta-guy, yeah, i took it out. it didn't say. i googled the numbers on it, and i got nothing.
<jbwan> wireless works great from home... but ... it won't pick up the wireless here at the hotel
<beta-guy> memtest86+ it your best choise then
<cables> jbwan, are you using wifi-radar or NetworkManager?
<foutrelis> arrenlex: I did not know that I could just talk to ubotu directly. Thanks for the info.
<beta-guy> if your using windows I'd recommend cpu-z
<cables> !wifi-radar
<jbwan> I have tried both
<ttuttle> jbwan: Are you comfortable with th eterminal?
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jbwan> I'm comfortable with the terminal window
<Annirak> So, after doing a distupgrade from edgy to feisty, how do I ensure that grub still boots correctly?  The last time I did it, I lost the ability to boot and, since this is a remote system that I'm upgrading now, it's imperative that I do *not* lose the ability to boot.
<ttuttle> jbwan: Okay, become root and try "iwconfig".  See if it is associated.
<PriceChild> Annirak, > #ubuntu+1 for feisty please
<ttuttle> jbwan: You'll either see "IEE 802.11something" or "unassociated".
<RobertS> keyboard layout help, anyone?
<cables> RobertS, go ahead
<ttuttle> jbwan: What does it say?
<koprnikus> thankx matesss !! i went through the beryl website !! thats xactly what i want .. the desktop cube.. and the transparent themes !!
<cafuego_> and the instability?
<koprnikus> wow.. yo go #ubuntu @ freenode.net
<RobertS> cabels: tried all layout choices for US, keys still don't match, think I need qwerty but cannot find it in the GUI
<cables> !tab | RobertS
<ubotu> RobertS: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jbwan> one moment... froze
<zachary> Anyone here have a Thinkpad with fingerprint reader?
<ttuttle> zachary: I wish.
<joe4444> preaction, still around?
<Crescendo> I can't get terminal to open.  It sits there trying to open for a few seconds, then just goes away. (gnome-terminal) Any suggestions?
<cables> RobertS, how did you try to add the layout? If you hit Add in the Layouts menu and go to US English (the parent) it should give you qwerty
<zachary> ttuttle :)
<ttuttle> jbwan: ok
<jbwan> it says  ... radio off ESSID:off/any
<jpgomez> anyone knows how to configure a Genius VideoCAM NB
<joe4444> what does "rmmod ehci_hcd" do?
<ttuttle> jbwan: Okay, iwconfig ethX txpower on
<jbwan> I can't get it to come on
<sid> joe4444: It removes the ehci_hcd module from the current running linux kernel.
<ttuttle> jbwan: (Fill in ethX with the interface.)
<beg1689> ok it still wont work
<ttuttle> jbwan: Did you try the txpower one yet?
<joe4444> sid, which is what?
<jbwan> SET failed on device eth1 ; Input / output error
<beg1689> oh wait..
<RobertS> cables: Thanks, that was too easy, was only looking at the sub menus.
<ttuttle> jbwan: dmesg | tail -- anything relevant?
<Jetfighter> Hi
<ttuttle> jbwan: (What card, BTW?)
<frost-1> where can i download ubuntu studio
<jpgomez> thanks
<Jetfighter> How can I exist loads of one program?
<goetiaoccultus> what is a save permission to give a folder that has your own programs in it
<cables> Jetfighter, can you explain that again?
<jbwan> Intel bg2200
<foutrelis> frost-1: Search for it in google.com
<aorthr33> what's the best place to start troubleshooting sound problems, I just install Ub. and had sound after the initial install, but the first big upgrade/download killed any sound on the system?  Anyone got any ideas on where to start looking?
<ttuttle> jbwan: Oh, that *should* work great.
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  more specific please
<goetiaoccultus> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jbwan> ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Command timed out
<Jetfighter> I have like.... 5 ScreenHunter Online Help things open, how can I close them?
<jbwan> it does .... at home :)
<ttuttle> jbwan: Try reloading the module.  rmmod ipw2200; modprobe ipw2200;
<beg1689> ok this is really annoying i never had to go through this with other distro
<beg1689> why doesnt gnome see programs in my PATH
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  try the system manager ,  > menu > system > admin
<jbwan> ttuttle: same
<PriceChild> beg1689, have you logged out and in since changing it in .bashrc?
<beg1689> yes
<ttuttle> jbwan: Hmm.
<beg1689> and restart gdm
<ttuttle> jbwan: Latest driver and firmware?
<beg1689> if i run env
<gesus> anyone know how to turn off overtype mode in open office? it's driving me fcrazy. thanks heaps.
<Jetfighter> What?
<beg1689> it is there
<ttuttle> gesus: Press Insert.
<jbwan> ttuttle: Yes, I updated before I left the house
<ttuttle> gesus: ;-)
<ttuttle> jbwan: Hmm.
<ttuttle> jbwan: Did you test the new version at home?
<jbwan> ttuttle: Yes.
<gesus> ttuttle, sankyou !! it must be the worst feature in all word processors.
<ttuttle> jbwan: Okay.
<ttuttle> gesus: Yeah, I know.  I use it about once a year.
<beg1689> env shows all the right PATH and i can run programs from the terminal but menu entries that point to them dont work, and i cant run them using alt+f2
<AnRkey> I have 5 Ubuntu boxs now and I was wondering if anyone could suggest the best way to centralize the authentication?
<Annirak> ooh, make them into thin clients
<jbwan> ttuttle: Now my wireless is a bit more secure...requires me to type in the ssid and key. So I've never tested it on an "open" network such as here at the Ramada
<AnRkey> is ldap the way to go?
<ttuttle> jbwan: Ah.
<ttuttle> jbwan: Any other errors in dmesg after you reloaded?
<sgentry6> getting closer, how do I associate to a wireless router?  I can now scan and see my router, but I still can not associate to it
<ttuttle> sgentry6: iwconfig ethX essid "Your Wireless Network ESSID"
<AlbertK> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<beg1689> if it works the mac address will show up in iwconfig
<ttuttle> jbwan: Oh!
<ttuttle> jbwan: I thought of it!  echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/*/rf_kill;
<cables> Hey, if I were to buy a new ThinkPad, would the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG or the ThinkPad 11a/b/g be a better choice for Linux?
<ttuttle> jbwan: Try that.
<ttuttle> cables: IPW3945ABG, by a landslide.
<beg1689> 3945
<ttuttle> cables: You have no clue what the other will be.
<AnRkey> i am a dell man myself
<jbwan> ttuttle: wha... 'ipw2200' needs updating - please use but_type methods
<cables> ttuttle, the Intel is known to work well?
<beg1689> im using the ipw3945 works out of the box with most distros (including ubuntu) and drivers are easy to get
<beg1689> very well
<cables> nice
<ttuttle> cables: I wouldn't say perfect, but quite a bit better than most.
<sgentry6> ttuttle: I had that setup, then ran ifdown wlan0, followed by iwconfig wlan0 essid "<MY_SSID>"  I still do not get an ip from my dhcp server
<AnRkey> i phoned dell today and they will even ship with no os for me and remove the vista price from the total
<jbwan> ttuttle: back at command prompt after your last
<ttuttle> AnRkey: REALLY?!
<AnRkey> yeah
<ttuttle> jbwan: Okay, try iwconfig eth1 txpower on again.
<AnRkey> i was very impressed
<beg1689> AnRkey awesome i should asked alienware to do that
<ttuttle> jbwan: (The ipw2200 has an "rf kill switch" that can be activated in hardware or software.  echoing 0 into that file tries to disable it.)
<joe4444> what does the ehci_hcd module do?
<beg1689> (owned by dell)
<sgentry6> alienware was bought out by dell
<billy> a small victory.  placing vga=791 at the end of the kernel line in menu.lst places the ubuntu logo in the lower right hand corner.
<ttuttle> joe4444: USB 2.0, IIRC.
<cables> Do Core 2 Duos work well with Linux?
<AnRkey> it only saves me 50 though for vista business
<ttuttle> cables: Yes.
<Xs142> Question; I've updated from 5.04 to 6.10 now (the proper step-by-step way) and I'm curious.. Huw do I get rid of the old kernels from the bootup list?
<beg1689> yes
<cables> ttuttle, how well :)
<ttuttle> cables: (Mine does.)
<joe4444> ttuttle,  does it need to be loaded?
<jbwan> ttuttle: ahh.... I did see kill switch must be disabled...  so attempt to bring it up again?
<cables> Does it support the 2 cores?
<ttuttle> joe4444: If you want to use usB 2.0 devices.
<joe4444> ttuttle, when i removed it my ipod was finally recognized.... connected via usb2
<beg1689> im using core 2 duo, ipw3945, geforce 7600, and even my spdif all work great
<ttuttle> joe4444: iwconfig eth1 txpower on; iwconfig eth1 essid "StupidHotelNetworkName"; dhcpcd eth1 (or your favorite dhcp client)
<ttuttle> joe4444: whoops
<ttuttle> jbwan: iwconfig eth1 txpower on; iwconfig eth1 essid "StupidHotelNetworkName"; dhcpcd eth1 (or your favorite dhcp client)
<Jetfighter> http://www.reyreythemonkey.com/forum/index.php?topic=637.0 How can I do that on this OS?
<beg1689> what really suprised me is that when i plugged in a usb wifi adapter, it worked immediately
<ttuttle> joe4444: that's odd.
<cables> ttuttle, can you give me an idea of how fast a Core 2 Duo I should get? What compares to a 3 ghz P4?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, You asked us this yesterday
<ttuttle> cables: Single-core P4?  What kind of stuff are you doing?  Some things will be 2x as fast when running on a dual-core box.
<joe4444> ttuttle, it's the only suggestion i've found that worked... apparently it solved this problem for other ppl
<Jetfighter> I know, but I still can't do it :(
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, Install the cshell and use that. Otherwise you can't.
<tom47> Xs142 gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ttuttle> cables: Personally, I have a T7200 (2.00 GHz, 4 MB L2 cache, 667 MHz FSB) and it kicks butt.
<nf4> I cant seem to figure out how to get the nvidia driver installed under feisty can some one help me I had it installed and working proper befor the upgrade now it is only the "nv" driver
<cables> ttuttle, I do image editing occasionally, but multitasking is what I really wanna have.
<Jetfighter> How do I install the cshell, PriceChild.
<wick2o> anyone know what is wrong with this line? append debian-installer/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us preseed/file=/cdrom/custom.seed initrd=install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<PriceChild> nf4, > #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, I don't know :)
<beg1689> i need help
<Thinkpad_Guru> cables: Ubuntu is fantastic using an E6600
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, And I don't particularly want to know.
<ttuttle> cables: Good, then a 2 GHz dual-core box will *essentially* act like a 2 GHz box where you're only running one thing at once.
<Jetfighter> You're kidding? :(
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> but *up to* 4GHz
<ttuttle> cables: On normal tasks you get maybe 10-25% speed increase.
<sgentry6> ttuttle: did you mean to address me when talking about the iwconfig wlan0 txpower on?
<Xs142> How do I get rid of the old kernels from the bootup list?
<ttuttle> cables: I would say something around 2-2.5 GHz would be good.
<Xs142> oh, sorry there
<cables> ttuttle, I thought Pentium M, Core, and Core 2 cores were faster per ghz than p4s?
<ttuttle> sgentry6: No, that was for jbwan.
<Xs142> Tom47 - thanks :
<ttuttle> sgentry6: What was your problem again?
<Jetfighter> !cshell
<Xs142> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cshell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhemu> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, please help me to find it?
<sgentry6> ttuttle: can't associate to my router (iwlist wlan0 scanning) shows my router, but I can not associate with it
<spike723> I recently ran synaptic update and it complained about packages not being signed, any ideas on this?  I'm running feisty herd
<Jetfighter> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<beg1689> so nobody knows how to add something to the PATH that gnome uses?
<Jetfighter> !c shell
<jbwan> ttuttle: GENIUS!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c shell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info csh
<ubotu> csh: Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060413-1 (edgy), package size 235 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Jetfighter> >.<
<ttuttle> jbwan: Did it work?
<bruenig> !msg the bot | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Thinkpad_Guru> cables My Pentium M 770 outbenches my roomate's P4 3.8 670 in many benchmarks...
<Jetfighter> bruenig,
<jbwan> ttuttle: Should I keep the iwconfig params for future reference so I can get it rolling tomorrow?   YES, you are a genius
<ttuttle> Thinkpad_Guru: Pentium M FTW!!!1!1oneoneoneeleventythousand!
<Jetfighter> bruenig, what do I need to find to install it?
<ttuttle> jbwan: Thanks ::blush::
<Scorchiolio> Ok, I assume I did everything right. I used the wubi installer as found on http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html, it said it installed correctly
<ttuttle> jbwan: You should only need the echo part, and maybe the iwconfig eth1 txpower off.
<cables> Thinkpad_Guru, that's amazing
<bruenig> Jetfighter, are you serious, sudo apt-get install csh, haven't we gone through this
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: would shc work?.. for whatever jetfighter wants.
<Scorchiolio> But when I boot up, I get to the menu and when I push enter on Ubuntu, it goes to a blue screen with a command prompt
<ttuttle> Thinkpad_Guru: My Pentium M 735 (1.7 GHz) used to routinely beat our Pentium 4 2.4 GHz's at school.
<Scorchiolio> Is that supposed to happen?
<Jetfighter> Again - I didn't know it was a package
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak I "think" those "jokes" appear in the cshell...
<ttuttle> jbwan: So it's working?  Cool.
<Jetfighter> I googled it (Surprise, surprise) and there was a .dll
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, I think you should start trying to use Ubuntu for day to day tasks.
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: i really don't understand what his obsession is with it, i was just curious..
<bruenig> Jetfighter, anything that is !info package, is a package and can be installed via apt-get
<Jetfighter> Ok, thanks bruenig.
<jbwan> ttuttle: Yes, thank you much. I copied the info... I shall return triumphant on a real OS!
<phasegen> anyone try the athlon 64 x2 chip yet?  I'm thinking of buying one, and I'm looking for heads-up info...
<jbwan> :)
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: me to actually
<kdeedk> anyone tried Ubuntu Ultimate GAmer Edition?
<ttuttle> jbwan: Cool.
<Jetfighter> I installed it...Now?
<koprnikus> gamer edition ?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, csh
<AlbertK> hi, i don't get the "85" hrz option on 1600/1200. is there any way of activating it?
<koprnikus> where do u get it ?
<Jetfighter> Dur.
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: lol, how did you do that?
<PriceChild> /notice nick foo
<Thinkpad_Guru> ttuttle the Pentium-M uses a more efficient design than the Prescott P4's.  I like using Super-Pi for benchmarking CPU usage.  P4=39 seconds PM=35 seconds Core2duo= 26 seconds
<beg1689> AlbertK, do you know for a fact your monitor supports it?
<Jetfighter> make: *** No rule to make target `fire'.  Stop. - Thats not it
<IndyGunFreak> did it work?
<AlbertK> berg yeah, ofcourse, it works on lower resolutions
<ttuttle> Jetfighter: They're not real jokes, just coincidences.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jetfighter> So you can't reproduce?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, Seems like you can't no
<beg1689> AlbertK, higher resolutions dont necessarily support the same refresh rates as the lower ones
<beg1689> it may not support 85Hz at 1600x1200
<AlbertK> berg: am i able to manually activate it?
<ttuttle> Thinkpad_Guru: Which Core 2 Duo?  My T7200 gets about 29 seconds.
<Jetfighter> % How's my lovemaking?
<Jetfighter> Unmatched '.
<Jetfighter> That's fine with me
<ttuttle> Jetfighter: Nice.
<Jetfighter> Lol
<AlbertK> beg1689: i'm i able to manually activate it?
<Thinkpad_Guru> ttuttle e6600
<ttuttle> Thinkpad_Guru: Nice.
<beg1689> im sure theres a way, but i dont know it
<ttuttle> Thinkpad_Guru: Mine has a higher number in it :-b (T7200) therefore it's better
<Jetfighter> I got a better one
<Jetfighter> % How would you rate Bush's incomptence?
<Jetfighter> Unmatched '.
<AlbertK> beg1689:  k, thanks, i'll manage it after work then
<beg1689> im on a laptop so im locked at 60Hz no matter what i do
<bruenig> !offtopic | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jetfighter> I know, I'm done now./
<Jetfighter> How do I get out of csh?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, bash
<ttuttle> Jetfighter: ^D.
<Scorchiolio> ok let's try again :P
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, I'm guessint exit
<ttuttle> Jetfighter: Or exit.
<Scorchiolio> When I boot into ubuntu, am I supposed to have a blue screen with a command line?
<ttuttle> Jetfighter: (^D is faster.)
<beg1689> no
<Thinkpad_Guru> Jetfighter: since I'm off to the sandbox in the next month, and still think it's wrong, I rate bush =0
<IndyGunFreak> Jetfighter: i think you should take PriceChild's advice, and just use Ubuntu for basic tasks till you get the hang of things.
<Pelo> Scorchiolio,  no you are not
<cables> Thinkpad_Guru, is there a ThinkPad with nVidia? I can't find one in the T series, and I really don't want to have to deal with fglrx
<cables> Am I right that nVidia has better linux drivers?
<Scorchiolio> Hmm... I don't think I did anything wrong though
<bruenig> sandboxes are fun except the animal feces
<beg1689> this is incredibly stupid, i never had this problem with other distros, i cant even add a shortcut to my gnome menu, because it cant see my path
<beg1689> if i tell it exactly where the file is, it tries to open it in gedit
<Thinkpad_Guru> cables Thinkpads are only confihurable with ATI card, to my knowledge
<bruenig> beg1689, you can add a shortcut just put the whole path
<beg1689> ^
<StoneNote> Thinkpad_Guru, come back safe. bring the rest of your unit home with you.
<ttuttle> bruenig: Is it marked executable?
<ttuttle> Thinkpad_Guru: And make a blog.
<beg1689> bruenig: it works fine in fc6
<cables> So what's better? the nVidia blob or the ATI fglrx blob? Anyone know?
<Scorchiolio> Has anyone else had that problem with Wubi?
<Scorchiolio> *The newest one*
<beg1689> blob?
<cables> !blob | beg1689
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> beg1689, that is another setting, I think in nautilus or somewhere else that will try to open scripts or anything else in gedit by default
<Thinkpad_Guru> StoneNote Thanks, it's hard believing in something when you've been lied to for so long..
<bruenig> beg1689, you need to change that
<beg1689> but that doesnt explain why it doesnt see my PATH
<whtvrrob> does anyone in here have vmware working properly with edgy?
<Goliat1> Has anyone tried to run Tomboy on Edgy?  It's not in the menu, and when I try to run it manually I get errors about not finding gnome-sharp.
<bruenig> beg1689, did /etc/environment not work
<beg1689> nope
<beg1689> if i open a terminal it does
<beg1689> but gnome still doesnt see it
<StoneNote> ThinkingMan, you're preaching to the choir. :) but it's not about them.  it's about y'all coming back safely. do your job. stay alive.
<bruenig> beg1689, did you updatedb
<bruenig> beg1689, I think but am not sure that updatedb after the /etc/environment change would be necessary
<whtvrrob> Goliatl: i'm running linuxmint 2.02 which is build based off of edgy and it's running tomboy, it was by default, but that means it should work
<beg1689> doing it now
<beg1689> doesnt change anything
<Thinkpad_Guru> StoneNote Your absolutely right in that respect, I appreciate your support :)
<bruenig> beg1689, why would it open in gedit if you just put the path
<StoneNote> ThinkingMan, anytime.
<bruenig> beg1689, unless it isn't executable or something, but even then I would assume that it just wouldn't do anything
<beg1689> Failed to execute child process "program-trying-to-run" (No such file or directory)
<lando> hello
<whtvrrob> Can anybody help me get my vmware working?
<Goliat1> whtvrrob, did tomboy just work for you out of the box?
<lando> im having some video card issues
<jbwan> ahhhhhhhh
<whtvrrob> Goliatl: yep, wish i had configured it so i could tell you how i did it
<StoneNote> Thinkpad_Guru, anytime
<Goliat1> whtvrrob, any idea where else I could go for help?  Not finding much thru google.
<bruenig> beg1689, what if instead you cd into the directory and do ./whatever
<beg1689> hmm it does do nothing
<beg1689> i dont need to cd
<bruenig> beg1689, try it
<beg1689> in a terminal i can just type the command anywhere, it works
<lando> I can't get 3d games to run smoothly
<beg1689> my path is right, i checked in env
<bruenig> it's fixed?
<beg1689> no
<bruenig> beg1689> in a terminal i can just type the command anywhere, it works
<beg1689> in gnome, it doesnt work
<beg1689> alt+f2
<beg1689> menu entries
<whtvrrob> Goliatl, so you have done apt-get install tomboy ?
<beg1689> shortcuts
<lando> and google earth is reaaly slow can sum1 help me out ive gone through several HOWtos and nothing :(
<beg1689> what video card
<bruenig> beg1689, well for the shortcut, do cd ~/wherever && ./whatever
<mhemu> lando, upgrade your video card  :-P
<bruenig> beg1689, just for fun
<beg1689> ok ill try
<lando> im on a laptop
<lando> integrated 945 chipset
<cimenta> is there any file manager ala norton commander?
<mhemu> lando, you're pretty much screwed then....
<beg1689> failed to execute child process "cd"
<Goliat1> whtvrrob, I was trying to get that to work on Dappper, and was having lots of problems.  Had to install lots of stuff and just getting different errors every time.  I upgraded the Edgy because Tomboy was supposed to work.
<bruenig> what
<lando> hmm i dont wanna go back to windows :(
<bruenig> beg1689, are you sure that this directory exists
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> it works in a termina
<cables> Does anyone use a System76 here?
<beg1689> everything does
<beg1689> gnome is being crap
<beg1689> also worked under gnome in other distros
<bruenig> beg1689, ok but in terminal just typing it works you say
<beg1689> yes
<whtvrrob> Goliatl, my only suggestion would be installing it with Synaptic, and then it should work from terminal to just run tomboy
<mhemu> lando, i don't remember if the 945 chipset shares it's ram with the system memory, but if it does you can try upgrading with more ram and then allocating more ram to video
<Goliat1> whtvrrob, thanks!!
<lando> i ran a test under a intel app i downloaded and it says direct rendering: disabled
<whtvrrob> Goliatl, anytime, let me know if it works
<Aiken> how do you find what packages depend on a particular package?
<bruenig> beg1689, weird, maybe it doesn't like the ~, perhaps if you cd /home/username/wherever
<lando> and if i use the glxinfo |grep direct
<lando>  command it says its enabled :-s
<beg1689> works
<beg1689> but why doesnt gnome like ~ piece of crap
<mhemu> lando, i have no idea about that stuff. maybe bruenig can help with that
<bruenig> wow shots in the dark working is always fun
<joe4444> does ubuntu come preconfigured with iptables?
<lando> mhemu, no worries thanks :-)
<beg1689> i think so
<joe4444> i've forwarded a port for Azureus but it still won't pass the test
<joe4444> ...and i can't find the iptables config file
<joe4444> it's not in the same place as it is in CentOS
<Aiken> I want to know what packages depened on network-manager
<lkthomas_> hmm
<cafuego_> iptables config file?
<tom47> joe4444: no it does not come with iptables installed
<cafuego_> tom47: It does.
<bruenig> joe4444, yes it does
<beg1689> it does
<cafuego_> tom47: It just uses a different system to store the rules.
<joe4444> bruenig, where is the config file?
<chorse> Aiken: what installed package?
<bruenig> joe4444, I don't think iptables has configuration files as that would be unsecure, I think you can only add rules and stuff via the iptables command
<beg1689> if im not mistaken, firestarter is a gui for configuring such things?
<Aiken> chorse yes
<cafuego_> joe4444: There is no config file. You create ules, then store them using iptables-save and you use iptables-restore to load 'em back in.
<lkthomas_> haha, I am wondering if it is ok to run ubuntu as file and printer server with 128M RAM only
<chorse> Aiken: simulate its removal,  sudo apt-get remove -s network-manager
<tom47> cafuego ty you learn something new ev day ....
<joe4444> i've configured iptables with a config file in CentOS... if there is no config file, then where are the rules stored, and how can i view them to see if the port i'm trying to use with Azureus is blocked?
<joe4444> ...maybe "rules file" not "config file"
<chorse> lkthomas_: 128MB ram are quite a lot :)
<bruenig> joe4444, the rules are in /lib/iptables but they aren't decipherable as plain text
<joe4444> bruenig, ok then how do i view them?
<nfearnley> I'm trying to compile a program that requires kde 2.x libraries. Which apt package would I need to install?
<bruenig> joe4444, using the iptables commands which I am not familiar with
<cafuego_> lkthomas_: As file/print 64 Mb will be fine,. you can probably get away with 32 even
<cafuego_> joe4444: 'sudo iptables -L'
<bruenig> I just tend to use firestarter
<Aiken> chorse, chased it back to kubuntu-desktop  thanks
<whtvrrob> does anyone know how to configue vmware-server for edgy?
<cafuego_> joe4444: Of course, there are no rules until you add them.
<joe4444> cafuego, yeah that appears to be the case... so why can't Azureus pass the test?  i forwarded the proper port in my router
* cafuego_ shrugs. No idea
<wick2o> anyone know what is wrong with this line? append debian-installer/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us preseed/file=/cdrom/custom.seed initrd=install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<cafuego_> can you telnet to the azureus port on the local IP?
<rootnode> hi
<stonarmusic> anyone know how to fix the red line in Evolution's calendar view, mine is one hour behind now
<bruenig> !hi | rootnode
<ubotu> rootnode: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lkthomas_> cafuego, the min amount of RAM we got is 128
<unshade> Ahem
<unshade> I've installed Ubuntu through Wubi, and I get a blue screen. Have I done something wrong?
<bruenig> wubi
<mhemu> does anyone know how i can compile the current working nvidia drivers into the edgy live cd/dvd so that i don't have to use the vesa driver through hacks to get it working on my main machine?
<Xenguy> !wubi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> neither do I
<joe4444> cafuego, not really familiar with telnet... would that be "telnet localhost:port" ?
<K3nto> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rootnode> short question: i'm on 6.06.1. i want to upgrade to 7.04. if I do this directly, could it crash my system very hard? or should i first upgrade to 6.10 and from there to 7.04?
<bruenig> wubi sounds made up
<K3nto> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<K3nto> hmmm. mounting an iso...
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bimberi> joe4444: telnet host port     (no :)
<cafuego_> sudo mount -o loop ./foo.iso /mnt/bar
<joe4444> cafuego, connected
<Xenguy> !nvidia > mhemu
<cafuego_> joe4444: blame the router then
<unshade> orly
<unshade> http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<unshade> ^Wubi
<bruenig> Xenguy, that isn't going to tell him how to compile it into the live cd
<Ottomany> how do I open asl files in Ubuntu?
<lkthomas_> why ubuntu don't use first su to root at all ?
<justin___> rootnode: I would say that you are better off doing the upgrade from 6.06, for one reason.. edgy was buggy at the start for some who installed it.
<NickCz> can someone help me with GRUB
<Flannel> !sudo | lkthomas_
<ubotu> lkthomas_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mhemu> bruenig, what/where will ? :D
<lkthomas_> NickCz, yeah ?
<bruenig> !customlivecd | mhemu wow didn't think they had this
<ubotu> mhemu wow didn't think they had this: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<rootnode> justin___: thx
* joe4444 blames Azureus... guess i'll get wine and use uTorrent again
<lkthomas_> Flannel, isn't it's safer to su into root ?
<bimberi> !uck
<Flannel> bruenig: there's also a wiki page for custom alt CD too
<ubotu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<NickCz> i can't get it to show up and boot
<Xenguy> unshade: I noticed the question in the FAQ "Is Wubi officially supported by Ubuntu?"
<Flannel> lkthomas_: no.  That page gives the benefits of using sudo over root.
<mhemu> bruenig, thanks
<tom47> joe4444 bittorrent seems to work without portforwarding
<NickCz> lkthomas i load ubuntu on my sata drive and then reboot and GRUB doesn't show up
<Ottomany> how do I open asl files in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> tom47, it will always work, you will just get lower speed
<Evan_> does ubuntu come with irc?
<Xenguy> Evan_: sure
<tom47> bruenig aha
<bruenig> Evan_, gaim if you count that
<Xenguy> Evan_: see xchat, or irssi
<mbac> nope, we're all ircing from non-ubuntu systems
<Xenguy> Evan_: xchat by default IIRC
<cimenta> I got 160GB usb hdd. linux shows me that I got 51GB free space and 147used space. it's on FAT32. any idea?
<tom47> bruenig works as fast as my adsl link allows already
<bruenig> he meant by default I am sure
<lkthomas_> hmm
<joe4444> tom47, yeah but bittorent only allows 1 d/l at a time... options are very limited
<tom47> joe4444 ok
<Evan_> thanks xenguy and bruenig
<joe4444> i can't even look up the port bittorent uses =/
<i3ooi3oo> is this channel on Freenode ?
<NickCz> lkthomas_ i load ubuntu on my sata drive and then reboot and GRUB doesn't show up
<Flannel> i3ooi3oo: yes
<Xenguy> Evan_: yw
<i3ooi3oo> lol thats funny
<joe4444> i3ooi3oo, didn't you connect to freenode to get here?
<Xenguy> i3ooi3oo: yup
<Flannel> NickCz: What HD did you install grub to?
<mbac> nickcz, can your bios boot off of SATAs?  also boot ordering
<i3ooi3oo> came here then saw the ubuntu server so i left and when there lol
<bruenig> probably using some softy client which doesn't tell him
<NickCz> i checked the boot order and all that
<Madpilot> i3ooi3oo, yes, irc.ubuntu.com forwards to freenode
<cimenta> !mp3 > cimenta
<Ubuntor> how do I open asl files in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> NickCz: and, GRUB is installed to the MBR that's your boot drive?
<i3ooi3oo> thats cool i guess it give people the chance to find it easier
<NickCz> if i am installing ubuntu to "sda" then i should put "sda"  for where to install grub
<i3ooi3oo> i got a problem thou
<lkthomas> does anyone using cups ? is it possible to let cups to upload printer driver to windows ?
<i3ooi3oo> with mis matched nvidia drives
<mbac> nickcz, do you have non-SATA drives?
<i3ooi3oo> *drivers
<NickCz> not in my system
<Flannel> NickCz: If it's sda, you put sda, unless you're talking to grub, then it's hd0
<mbac> yeah, what flannel said, then
<wick2o> anyone know what is wrong with this line? append debian-installer/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us preseed/file=/cdrom/custom.seed initrd=install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<oggy> can anyone please direct me to a beryl install script
<Flannel> oggy: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<omegabeta> Question : I have deleted the X login manager (gdm) entirely, but found that it was not something I planned on keeping - How do i reinstall it?
<i3ooi3oo> used the Nvidia driver installer which updated xsystem fine but the kernel is still running the other version
<wick2o> im having quite the hard time getting these first few options preseeded
<i3ooi3oo> oggy : http://www.biodesign.com.ar/blog/?p=16
<NickCz> mbac so i put hd0 for the grub installation
<K3nto> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> bah
<K3nto> how do you unmount an iso?
<bieb> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flannel> K3nto: umount is the command, not unmount
<dimas> why when i try to open a tv channel on the internet the Totem program says that there is no file sets to manage IRC
<K3nto> ok
<oggy> i got nvidia
<dimas> anyone can help me?
<i3ooi3oo> Good deal oggy
<Crescendo> gnome-terminal won't start - it loads for a second, then disappears.  Any ideas?
<i3ooi3oo> anyone know how i can check the kernel module version for my nvidia
<unshade> lol fff
<dimas> this looks like a telex to me
<i3ooi3oo> what dimas ? irc ???
<hivemind> Hey. How can I check what version glibc is?
<NickCz> Flannel so at the very end of the install i should put hd0 for where GRUB will be installed even though i have no IDE drive
<dimas> yes please....
<Flannel> NickCz: yes, hd0 is sda
<mbac> dimas, welcome to the future
<dimas> lol
<dimas> thanks
<Flannel> NickCz: Well, usually.  (depends on your BIOS)
<dimas> im glad tought
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
<mbac> neat
<Xenguy> dummy
<dimas> was tire of microsoft
<r0bby> HAHA that was the lamest flood I have ever seen.
<Xs142> Anyone know of a good program for recording with a midi studio controller?
<hivemind> Hey. How can I check what version glibc is? (Via apt?)
<NickCz> Flannel: in my bios it says my sda is on my sata2 primary
<Scorchiolio> lol Aile
<techie_> Can anybody help? I am trying to use either "Sound Recorder" or "Audacity" to record voice audio. However, neither one gives me the voice recording instead I get beeps or silence. Can anybody tell me the correct sound combinations etc to set these programs up? Thaniks.
<NickCz> so would i put hd1
<Xenguy> hivemind: dpkg -l libc6  ?
<Flannel> hivemind: apt-cache show libc6
<mbac> hivemind, dpkg --status libc6
<pchilds> Hello everybody. Isnt it a lovely evening? Finally got edgy to setup and load with no problems.
<mbac> haha 3 different commands? that's it?
<dimas> i belleiveits this scrips im seen should problably looks diferent to you guys
<NickCz> Flannel: so would i put hd1
<Flannel> mbac: either
<Aile> o.o
<Flannel> mbac: mine does it via apt (so you needn't necessarily have the package installed), the dpkg ones only work on installed files
<Aile> ROCK ON
<Aile> :>
<Xenguy> TIMTOWTDI !
<Flannel> mbac: but, they all work just as well.
<mbac> we can come up with a few more, ls -la /lib/libc-*
<Kikkoman> :>
<Sonic_13> anyone know ho to get ubuntu under 650mb?
<Flannel> Sonic_13: On the CD? or
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
<Aile> o.o
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
<Flannel> Madpilot ping
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
<Sonic_13> yeah, so i can put it on a 650mb cd and not a 700mb cd
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
<Xenguy> Flannel: and if you don't have libc6 installed you are in trouble ;-)
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Flannel> !ops
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
<beg1689> how do you ignore someone on irc...
-unshade:#ubuntu- *)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_*)(@#$*_@(#*#@_($*_@#((#)($(*!_
<wick2o> you can still buy 650mb cds?
-unshade:#ubuntu- (_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p(_@#)(;lkfd;lke,p
<Aile> You can't/
<wick2o> ./ignore
<cafuego_> beg1689: /ignore <nickname> all
<AlbertK> -> /ingore nick
<mandriva> oi alam
<stonarmusic> somone call a mod
<Aile> ingore
<Aile> lol
<Sonic_13> i want to install ubuntu on an old pc that's cd-rom drive can only read 650mb cd's
<mandriva> queria muito saber cmo faco pra ouvir musica aqui no unbuntu
<wick2o> stonarmusic,  why? just use ignore
<AlbertK> hi, i searched the internet, but i didn't find appropriate answers: is there any way of getting grafical interface to costumize the taskbars like in kde?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@RN149-122.rose.net!##unavailable]  by nalioth
<cafuego_> !es | mandriva
<ubotu> mandriva: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<beg1689> right click the taskbar
<Aile> :(
<wick2o>  /ignore unshade ALL
<dimas> this goes too fast...lol...danm!
<i3ooi3oo> where would the kernel modules be
<Flannel> Sonic_13: a CD drive that can only read 650, eh?  Interesting.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<dimas> lol
<techie_> So, I gather that by the silence, no one here knows the sound combination setup for either one of the sound programs I have asked for help!!!
<Aile> You banned my boo. ;_;
<AlbertK> beg1689:  but it's very poor :(
<Aile> Though um...
<Crescendo> gnome-terminal won't start - it loads for a second, then disappears.  Any ideas?
<Aile> he did flood
<Xenguy> beg1689: /ignore -replies -time 1800  <- will ignore a lamer for 30 minutes (example)
<Flannel> Sonic_13: You'll need to use that to remove some packages, remove ones that aren't installed by default.
<Aile> but whatev.
<beg1689> what do you need to change?
<Aile> :(
<mbac> whoa, what's the /lib/tls/ directory for?
<cafuego_> your boo?
<Sonic_13> i'll check that out Flannel
<Sonic_13> thanks
<Xs142> Funny enough, we can thank Beethoven for the silly size of the olds cds...
<Aile> MAH BOO.
<dimas> any body from caracas here?
<AlbertK> beg1689:  the range, position
<Flannel> Sonic_13: that might reference the "install CD", it means (in modern lingo) the "Alternate CD"
<cafuego_> You *know* that moron?
<Flannel> Sonic_13: oh, actually, you know what.
<Flannel> !minimal | Sonic_13
<ubotu> Sonic_13: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flannel> Sonic_13: that one's 8MB or so
<Aile> Yes and he's not a moron.
<cafuego_> Can you kick it in the head for me?
<Sonic_13> i'll try that
<Aile> Nope.
<omegabeta> How do you reinstall a login manager, currently I just boot in to the frambuffer but i want the funky X login back? any ideas?
<Aile> Violence hurts
<cafuego_> that's the idea ;-)
<beg1689> cant change that afaik
<Flannel> Sonic_13: also, if you want to get creative, you cna do netinstalls and other stuff, see help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/ for tons of methods
<Sonic_13> ok
<wick2o> anyone know what is wrong with this line? append debian-installer/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us preseed/file=/cdrom/custom.seed initrd=install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<Flannel> Sonic_13: but, minimal CD requires the least amount of work ;)
<Sonic_13> ok
<Aile> He usually has a reason for these things...
<wick2o> Flannel,  any tips on preseeding and such? i cant seem to get these first few options to "preseed"
<tom47> !sound | techie
<ubotu> techie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dimas> so glad i have linux man...
<Sonic_13> let me grab a blank cd to try it
<Sonic_13> afk
<Aile> I dunno what it is but it must be a valid reason.
<tracy> hey - im having a problem, i need to know the command to find out what processes are running (i know 2 i need to look at specifically.. programs).. and the kill all command.. things are running super slow on my machine. programs im using are greying out and comming back, major lag, etc..
<Aile> Cause he pwns
<i3ooi3oo> flannel : Got any idea where i sould look to see if my modules are linked wrong ?
<cafuego_> I don't see how any reason would be a good excuse for notice spamming a channel with 1000 people.
<beg1689> well this is stupid
<wick2o> Sonic_13,  i just did that whole installCdcustomization bassed off of that page...its some pretty good instructions
<Xs142> What on earth does it mean that I'm running on an X server....?
<beg1689> apparently theres no way to get gnome to recognize custom PATH or even ~
<Sonic_13> ok
<bruenig> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mbac> tracy, if stuff's slowing down your machine, try the top command to see what the top consumers of resources are
<Aile> Well, be that as it may. He's gone so I'm off~
<Aile> cya
<bushblows> the bot that sits in here, is it an eggdrop?
<cafuego_> bushblows: no
<mbac> you can use  kill -9 to forcibly terminate anything you don't like if you knows its pid
<Xs142> bruenid: Fair enough, but how do I turn it off?
<bruenig> bushblows, pretty sure it is custom
<bruenig> Xs142, you don't want to turn it off unless you don't want a graphical interface
<Thinkpad_Guru> I am using aiglx/beryl, and I am having a problem with video playback,  I had glx/compiz on my fedora core 6 desktop, and I remembered an onption to render the video through X, and it fixed the problem.  For the life of me I can't remember how I did it.  Any takers?
<bushblows> cool, but damn
<bushblows> ok thanks
<i3ooi3oo> XS142 installing a driver ?
<Xs142> bruenig: That's exactly what I want to do
<Xs142> i3ooi3oo: yep
<bruenig> Thinkpad_Guru, #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> Xs142, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop probably
<Xs142> Well, here goes nothing I suppose
<beg1689> bye :)
<i3ooi3oo> ctrl -alt f1 -> "killall gdm" works
<Thinkpad_Guru> bruenig, thanks I will check ask that channel
<Kikkoman> Bah
<techie_> anyone, what's the command line for registering your nickname here?
<AndrewLife> I'm trying to install kernel drivers for my ati card, following the guide I got from the bot, but when I type do 'sudo apt-get linux-amd64-k8' it says it can't find the package.
<Flannel> !register | techie_
<ubotu> techie_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Kikkoman> I do  need some help so I may just post it
<Differ>  /msg NickServ register *password*
<techie_> Flannel, thanks.
<ardchoille> techie_: /msg nickserv help register
<renquanta> Why does Ubuntu have different apt servers?  (dapper, edgy, breezy, etc)
<i3ooi3oo> . /msg nickserv help
<bruenig> renquanta, for the different versions
<cafuego_> AndrewLife: I'd say the howto is incorrect. You need fglrx and the restricted-modules stuff.
<bruenig> renquanta, dapper is for the dapper release, edgy is for the edgy release, etc.
<Xs142> renquanta: That's version 5.04 - 6.10....
<dimas> ffg
<ardchoille> renquanta: For example, I use Ubuntu Dapper.. many folks use Ubuntu Edgy
<renquanta> gotcha...my install is using edgy.  If I see a package I like in a different server, should I add it to my /etc/apt/sources.list, or will that make my system unstable over time?
<goban> Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<AndrewLife> cafuego: Are you sure? I don't want to mess anything up...
<goban> why would the above happen?
<bruenig> renquanta, bad idea
<Kikkoman>  When I boot Ubuntu, I get a blue screen with a non-functioning command prompt. I know this isn't supposed to happen. What can I do about this?
<bruenig> Kikkoman, bsod
<Kikkoman> Hmm
<ardchoille> renquanta: I don't think you'll find that.. I think as the versions get higher, the repos for that version are better than previous versions.
<goban> Kikkoman, x is failing to start i think
<i3ooi3oo> kikkoman xserver failed ?
<renquanta> bruenig:  gotcha.
<Kikkoman> I don't know
<Kikkoman> I'm really knew to Ubuntu
<Kikkoman> Do I have to type something in?
<goban> When i hit properties on the volume control i get this Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory), help please?
<i3ooi3oo> was it working before ?
<Kikkoman> Like "sudo xserver" something
<Kikkoman> No
<renquanta> ardchoille:  one example - I like tightvnc, but it's only available in dapper?
<Kikkoman> It does the same thing every time I boot it
<i3ooi3oo> installed when ?
<Kikkoman> today ^^
<pyrotix> at what point in the boot do yout get the blue?
<i3ooi3oo> or trying to still ?
<renquanta> Xs142:  thanks, btw.
<pyrotix> did it ever boot properly?
<Kikkoman> No it hasn't.
<goban> Kikkoman, if you havnt done alot yet and your stuff isbacked up, maybe just reinstall?
<ardchoille> !tightvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !tightvnc dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kikkoman> the blue comes up after a window that says "Detecting hardware" or something to that effect
<omegabeta> How do you reinstall a login manager, currently I just boot in to the frambuffer but i want the funky X login back? any ideas?
<Hirvinen> !info tightvnc
<ubotu> Package tightvnc does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<pyrotix> !pastebin
<ardchoille> renquanta: That app doesn't appear to be in the dapper repos
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<renquanta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/tightvnc
<Kikkoman> So is there something I can do about it?
<techie_> Flannel any idea why I keep on getting incorrect password..... when trying to identify. I am using /msg NickServ Identify Password
<Kikkoman> Because it took such a long time
<Kikkoman> to install*
<renquanta> Hirvinen, ubotu:  thanks
<ardchoille> !info tightvnc dapper
<ubotu> Package tightvnc does not exist in dapper
<ardchoille> renquanta: That's odd
<K3nto> how can i add files to an iso
<renquanta> ...so why is the website out of sync with the irc bot?
<Kikkoman> :\ Well?
<Xs142> Ok, ctrl+alt+F1 didn't help much.. Installer still claimed X server was running...
<K3nto> er. make an iso..
<Hirvinen> renquanta: You do realize that ubotu is just a bot?
<renquanta> d'oh
<Kikkoman>  I still haven't had my question answered :P
<K3nto> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Xs142> Other was to fully eliminate the X?
<Xs142> ways*
<Kikkoman> Maybe you just forgot
<Kikkoman> What can I do about the BSOD?
<bruenig> Kikkoman, the problem is hard to identify and seeing as you can't even boot into a prompt would be even harder to solve, a fresh install might be in the works
<techie_> Anybody here knows how to set sound configuration for any of the sound programs?
<goban> When i hit properties on the volume control i get this Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory), help please?
<Kikkoman> Oh no
<Kikkoman> I have a prompt
<jbwan> Kikkoman: don't use Windows?
<ardchoille> What is the correct syntax to use the find command to find /tar/bz2 files and then chmod them all 644?
<jbwan> :)
<Kikkoman> I don't know what to do while I'm at the prompt though
<techie_> I would like to record voice via microphone input using Sound Recorder....
<Kikkoman> Do I have to do some sort of sudo thing?
<renquanta> ok, thanks all.  G'night
<bruenig> ardchoille, something like find . -iname .tar.bz2 -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<goban> sudo make -thedamnthingwork
<Kikkoman> :D
<K3nto> anybody know how to make an iso?
<Kikkoman> In Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> bruenig: Thank you :)
<Kikkoman> Or Windows?
<K3nto> yes
<Kikkoman> Ah
<K3nto> ion ubuntu
<K3nto> just from a bunch of files
<bruenig> k31th, from what, I can do it from a mpg file into a dvd file
<Kikkoman> Well, I would help, except nobody can tell me what to do at the command prompt :P
<pyrotix> I was trying to configure the dyndns ip redirect mentioned in the wiki, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_assign_Hostname_to_local_machine_with_dynamic_IP_using_free_DynDNS_service , and when I run sudo sh /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update.sh it returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10135/ I don't know where to find the make.dat file it suggests deleting, and I don't remember running into this when going through this in
<pyrotix> feisty. Any help guys? I've been trying to find out what to do for a week (my internet was sort of down for that week but that doesn't matter ;).)
<bruenig> K3nto, oh like a data cd iso
<K3nto> yes
<bruenig> good question
<bruenig> K3nto, probably some long mkisofs command
<K3nto> mkisofs /path/to/direcorty/with/movies -o my.iso
<caveman> hello
<bruenig> K3nto, does that work?
<bruenig> !hi | caveman
<rbil> Kikkoman: try this ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubotu> caveman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<caveman> thanks
<Kikkoman> gOk
<Kikkoman> Ok*
<bruenig> !thanks | caveman
<Kikkoman> Thanks
<ubotu> caveman: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<caveman> oh
<rbil> Kikkoman: then start GDM ... /etc/init.d/gdm start
<caveman> im used to yahoo
<caveman> im new to ubuntu
<bruenig> didn't realize yahoo was an OS
<caveman> lmao
<Kikkoman> Thank you rbill
<rbil> Kikkoman: if running KDE ... /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Gostosao_daqui> server irc.brasnet.org
<Kikkoman> -l
<Kikkoman> What do you mean by "if running KDE"?
<K3nto> sweeeeeet
<K3nto> im never switching from linux
<rbil> Kikkoman: are u running Ubuntu or Kubuntu? the first uses gdm the latter kdm
<Kikkoman> Ubuntu
<caveman> from what ive seen i wish i would have came to linux a long time ago
<K3nto> Kikkoman: what are you trying to do?
<rbil> Kikkoman: ok then ... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<DARKGuy>  < caveman> im used to yahoo
<DARKGuy> 23:28 < caveman> im new to ubuntu
<DARKGuy>  < caveman> im used to yahoo
<DARKGuy> 23:28 < caveman> im new to ubuntu
<DARKGuy>  < caveman> im used to yahoo
<DARKGuy> 23:28 < caveman> im new to ubuntu
<K3nto> caveman: i know!
<Kikkoman> I'm trying to get the thing to work
<DARKGuy> ahhh
<Xs142> What's the difference between GDM and KDM anyways?
<DARKGuy> crap
* DARKGuy kills putty
<DARKGuy> sorry guys x.x
<bruenig> Xs142, one is for gnome and one is for kde, I will let you guess
<Kikkoman> Can Ubuntu run Blackbox?
<DARKGuy> Kikkoman: yes
<Kikkoman> Because it it my favorite windows shell
<Kikkoman> :D
<Kikkoman> Yay
<DARKGuy> Kikkoman: fluxbox, too
<Kikkoman> :o
<Xs142> bruenig: I installed Ubuntu for the first time about 4 hours ago and I've been updating since then, that's how far my Linux knowledge go... So, that didn't help :P
<caveman> are there any chat clients that have voice for abuntu
<bruenig> Xs142, gnome and kde are desktop environments, wikipedia them
<Xs142> Roger Wilco
<K3nto> Xs142: how are you liking it
<i3ooi3oo> is there a way to see if a file has a symlink
<bruenig> i3ooi3oo, to see if something is symlinking to it?
<i3ooi3oo> yes
<Xs142> " A gnome hiding behind a toadstool." .... That's not it..
<sdistefano> hi people
<caveman> hello
<sdistefano> my X server doesn't accept remote requestts
<sdistefano> did xhost +
<K3nto> caveman: are you in gaim?
<Xs142> K3nto: I don't know yet, I'm still unsure why on earth I installed it at all. Somewhere along the line I thought it would be better for audio production, but then I realized I know nothing about any programs to use so.. Well :P
<sdistefano> and changed stuff in kdm
<caveman> im not sure
<K3nto> i thought it had support for vouce
<caveman> i thought it was irc
<caveman> gaim doesnt
<sdistefano> and ssh -X
<i3ooi3oo> bruenig: ? ? ?
<bruenig> i3ooi3oo, I don't know, I am looking
<K3nto> Xs142: have people told you about the AppDBs that come with ubuntu
<caveman> well maby i didnt find it yet
<arrenlex> Linux takes well over a minute to boot. Even taking into account show-desktop-first-and-keep-booting trickery, Windows takes 30, maybe 45s tops. Any helpful hints?
<i3ooi3oo> ko np sorry
<Xs142> K3nto: No one has told me anything, apart from bruenig here answering my odd and horrible questions..
<caveman> i thought i new comp i sure was wrong there
<bruenig> Xs142, well ubuntuforums.org is a good place
<shatrat> arrenlex, you rarely have to reboot.  also, you could try getting suspend going for when you need to power down.
<i3ooi3oo> arrenlex what windows os take only 30s to boot fully ?
<K3nto> Xs142: in ubuntu, there is a built in database of all the most popular applications. simply check off the ones you want or dont want
<JW> How do I tell FireFox in Ubuntu how to use a different application when opening media files?
<Xs142> bruenig: It's half past four in the morning.. I'm not in the mood for forums right now ;)
<arrenlex> shatrat: I'm one of those crazy madmen who turn their computers off when they're not actually using them.
<arrenlex> i3ooi3oo: xp
<bruenig> Xs142, in the future though, you can search too for stuff, there is so much there, nearly anything you can think of has been answered
<K3nto> Xs142: you=me a week ago. i had a week without school
<fokuslee> hi just to clear things up i m using 64bit OS on amd64 but amd64 is 32bit compatible that means i can dpkg force-architecture install 32bit democracyTV and be ok rite?
<caveman> does abuntu have its own zip file opener
<i3ooi3oo> sorry no.. it is still loading service in the background
<Xs142> bruenig: But why, when I have you? ;)
<shatrat> arrenlex, well, I respect your right to be bonkers like that.  Check out suspend
<bruenig> Xs142, yeah you can be the new jetfighter (a reference you wont get).
<shatrat> JW, its in the firefox preferences under the Content tab.
<K3nto> caveman: yes
<arrenlex> fokuslee: It won't be okay, because you don't have the 32-bit libraries for your 32-bit player.
<Xs142> K3nto: I have 7 years ahead of me without school, but I'm not sure I'm motivated enough as I have stuff working in windows as it is :P
<K3nto> caveman: just right click and open with archive manager
<caveman> ok so i dont need a zip utility
<arrenlex> shatrat: I don't think this machine supports suspend... that button is greyed out in the windows shutdown screen.
<caveman> cool thnaks
<K3nto> Xs142: lol
<davascript_home> linux owns windows
<lasindi> Hi everyone, my X11 appears to have stopped working suddenly (I shutdown my laptop, came home, and now I cannot log into my account anymore (gdm does log in).) Is there some command I can enter to generate a new xorg.conf, or do I need to manually change it?
<K3nto> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<shatrat> arrenlex, it must be pretty old if it doenst support acpi and stuff.
<davascript_home> take the ltime and learn
<grte> Okay, samba is what you use to share files with a windows box, but what's the name of what you use to share with another linux box?  I'm having a brain fart, here, I can't remember.
<arrenlex> shatrat: No, it has acpi, and it's quite new. Just the suspend box is greyed out.
<davascript_home> mount -t cifs -o username=danny //server/share
<shatrat> grte, nfs is the unix network filesystem
<K3nto> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Aiken> grte, samba or nfs
<Xs142> K3nto:  Guess I got spoiled with the simplicity of click'n'wait installations that windows provide..
<caveman> this is the best classrom ive seen yet
<i3ooi3oo> lasindi crtl-alt f1 ?
<davascript_home> mount -t cifs -o username=danny //server/share  /mount/point
<jb0nd38372> grte, would that be nfs?
<grte> NFS, that's it!  Thanks.
<nikitis> What's some good DVD-Ripping Software?
<K3nto> sweet, ive been searching for something like samba for a while
<Xs142> bruenig: Correct, I don't get it .p
<grte> I was thinking LFS for some reason.
<davascript_home> you can use samba shares also
<lasindi> i3ooi3oo: oh, yes, I can get to the console, but I'm not sure how to fix X11 from there.
<OptimusPrimeRib> nikitis, Acid Rip
<grte> Yeah, but I'd rather use NFS, I haven't got any windows boxes to worry about.
<shatrat> arrenlex, well, I dont know much about suspend, but there's quite a few threads on it on the forums.
<davascript_home> nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikitis> OptimusPrimeRib, does it shrink movies on to DVD-R?
<K3nto> Xs142: yeah. its just a little more rewarding doing a little bit of work (and learning in the process) to get what you want
<davascript_home> word
<bruenig> it was this idiot who must have been in here for 3 straight days who would ask every single thing you could think of and even stuff that we had already answered. Like we told him to install such and such do sudo apt-get install whatever, and he never quite grasped that whatever can be filled with any of his questions about installing stuff.
<arrenlex> shatrat: I'll look at them... thanks for your time.
<shatrat> arrenlex, Good luck.
<caveman> well im kinda taking notes
<shatrat> bruenig, you talking about that Jetwhatever guy?
<caveman> thats how i learned windows
<bruenig> shatrat, yeah
<shatrat> bruenig, Could you tell me how the internet works in 20 words or less plz? k thnx
<Xs142> K3nto: While true, one also have to know what to look for... Finding MSC translators for windows was heck in itself, I'm not sure I want to experience the linux take on it :P
<johnson7340> Hi Everyone :)
<OptimusPrimeRib> nikitis, Acid Rip encodes DVDs as movie files. You can specify the output size of the file, but it won't play in a DVD player if you put it on a DVD
<K3nto> !msc
<ubotu> msc: Generates simple ASCII message sequence charts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Xs142> Oh shush ubotu, that's not what I meant :P
<Xs142> MSC - Midi Studio Controller..
<K3nto> lol just checking
<nikitis> OptimusPrimeRib, How do you tell acid rip to look for your dvd drive at a different location.  It's currently looking at /dev/dvd
<bruenig> i3ooi3oo, you can figure out how many symlinks a file has by doing find whatever -links n, just guess and check I guess. Like for instance, find /usr/lib/firefox/firefox -links 1 outputs firefox which means it has one symbolic link
<bruenig> but -links 2 won't output anything because it doesn't have 2 links
<Xs142> It's basicly a syntesizer without any hardware..
<Shinma> hiya anyone willing to help me work out a problem im having with grub, and Vista? I've scowered the net and tried different things, but grub just beeps my PC speaker repeatedly
<JW> In Ubuntu 6.10 why does FireFox tell me "Can't Parse That" when I try to listen to a streaming audio file from the Internet?
<shatrat> JW, maybe it's trying to display it as text instead of play it.
<Xs142> ...God... I gotta configure the USB, the MSC and the bloody soundcard too...     .zZ
<whtvrrob> can anyone help me set up vmware in edgy
<shatrat> JW, try copying the URL and opening it in some media player
<K3nto> Xs142: i searched in Add/Remove and there are a few that come up. "midi control" is what i searched.
<OptimusPrimeRib> nikitis, in the acidrip window, change the "path" field to point to your dvd drive
<Cryoniq> How do I setup quick buttons to smb shares from Ubuntu edgy so that they apear as shortcuts to a smb server I have with storage?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here recommend a good music player hopefully something like itunes
<JW> shatrat, how would I change it to open with XMMS?
<Number2> Hello, I just installed the latest nvidia drivers, and they sort of work, what happens is when i reboot the x server fails to start, then i have to rerun the nvidia installer and then start gdm again, when i installed the drivers it told me that it was forced to guess the X library path (usr/lib) and x module path (/usr/lib/xorg/moduls) these paths were not queryable from the system.......... It say i need to get pkg-config and
<Number2> X.org sdk/development files for my distribution and rerun the Nvidia installer
<shatrat> mvfeinstein, itunes isnt what I would consider a good music player.  Maybe rythymbox if you like the whole "library" thing
<goban> When i hit properties on the volume control i get this Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory), help please?
<kitche> mvfeinstein: songbird
<nikitis> I don't have a window.  i was doing through commandline.  how do I get the window?
<Xs142> K3nto:  Let's hope it's a studio controller in there.... a midi controller won't do me any good :P
<StoneNote> Xs142, sudo apt-get install rosegarden4
<Cryoniq> Midninght commander doesnt seem to find the network smb share I have on my network.. hmm.. and I am sure I changed the smb.conf and set the correct workgroup etc.
<shatrat> JW, did you try adding it under firefox Preferences / Content / File Types?
<Xs142> StoneNote: Come again?
<Shinma> Basically I already had Vista installed, when I installed Ubuntu it installed Grub, but Grub would not load Vista so I restored the Vista boot manager, I used EasyBCD to add Ubuntu to the boot manager and used the Live DVD to install grub onto the partition (hd1,5) however whenever I try to boot Ubuntu my PC speaker just beeps and nothing happens. Also I made sure the ext3 partition with / on it was bootable
<nikitis> OptimusPrimeRib, how do we get the window for acid rip?  I was doing through commandline
<mvfeinstein> shatrat kitche i have tried rythymbox and song bird and really wasnt impressed with either one
<JW> shatrat, I didn't know I could manually add filetypes under FireFox?
<Sonic_13> i have a question about partitioning the disk
<bruenig> !justask
<StoneNote> Xs142, you might be interested in hydrogen & ardour-gtk.  they are audio programs for linux\
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<OptimusPrimeRib> nikitis, when you apt-get install acidrip, it should install the gtk gui
<Xs142> StoneNote: Sure, I'll look them up and see if they're of any help to me
<StoneNote> Xs142, ardour-gtk - digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface) rosegarden4 - music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer  hydrogen - Simple drum machine/step sequencer
<shatrat> JW, yeah I just tried it, apparently it doesnt work how I thought it did.  in that case I dont know.
<JW> :/
<arrenlex> shatrat: Yeah, suspend\hibernate didn't work so well... go go gadget system freeze and hard reboot!
<shatrat> mvfeinstein, beep media player?  You could just fire up synaptic and try as many as possible
<Xs142> StoneNote: Oooh MIDI sequencer, that's just about the only thing that's close to what I need ^^
<shatrat> arrenlex, yeah, some video drivers and wireless drivers need workarounds I believe.  It didnt work out of the box on my brothers laptop an I didnt care enough to try and figure it out
<Sonic_13> what is the difference between 1) Erase entire disk and 2) Erase entire disk and use LVM ?
<StoneNote> Xs142, hth
<K3nto> Xs142: i PMd u a description of one
<bruenig> Sonic_13, if you don't know what lvm is, then you probably want 1
<JW> Help! I am wanting to  setup a shoutcast server from my PC so I can listen to it, what would I need?
<Sonic_13> lol, ok
<Thinkpad_Guru> Sonic_13 LVM is logical volume management.
<caveman> ok sorry i have such easy questions but how do i start a file folder for photos
<K3nto> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, what is your trouble in setting up vmware in edgy? I've always just followed the directions int he README and everything worked fine
<fokuslee> arrenlex: ok im trying to get the mplayer32 bit working on my system first then see if democracy will work
<Shinma> so anyone have any ideas about my Grub+Vista+Bootmanager+EasyBCD question?
<shatrat> cavediver, just create a directory named "photos" and copy them there? you can even tag the folder with a little Photos icon in properties if you want
<kalorin> MojoMagic, were you and I working an XWin issue with my ATI card the other night
<kalorin> ?
<Xs142> K3nto: Cheers
<Thinkpad_Guru> Sonic_13 Unless you are running a server or love playing with resizable on the fly partitions, don't use LVM
<caveman> thanks so much
<K3nto> Xs142: what you were lookin for?
<whtvrrob> stonenote, i have it installed, but it says it's not properly configured, it's vmware-server
<MojoMagic> kalorin: Sorry mate. Wasn't me.   :)
<Xs142> StoneNote: It's getting closer atleast so I hope too :P
<Sonic_13> if i want to say, use it as a file server or web server just for my house or personal webpage, what would you recommend?
<caveman> i am just amazed i have never been in a chat room where a person could actually find help
<Xs142> Now how on earth am I supposed to install the drivers for the soundcard + the usb ports?
<caveman> thanks guys
<shatrat> caveman, keep asking easy questions and you get lots of help.
<Shinma> Basically I already had Vista installed, when I installed Ubuntu it installed Grub, but Grub would not load Vista so I restored the Vista boot manager, I used EasyBCD to add Ubuntu to the boot manager and used the Live DVD to install grub onto the partition (hd1,5) however whenever I try to boot Ubuntu my PC speaker just beeps and nothing happens. Also I made sure the ext3 partition with / on it was bootable..
<Shinma> sorry i dont mean to repeat :)
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, well, what says that? the console when you try to connect to the server?  the server when it tries to start? a virtual appliance when you try to start one?
<K3nto> !usb | Xs142
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<I_Eat_Plastic> how can I modify a users right so they can execute things in a certain directory?
<StoneNote> Xs142, is their a particular piece of audio hardware you are looking to connect to?
<phewl> sudo chmot +x dirc
<phewl> sudo chmot +x directory
<bruenig> I_Eat_Plastic, it is probably more of modifying that directory than the user
<phewl> sudo chmod +x directory
<phewl> -r
<phewl> fuck the shit
<whtvrrob> stonenote, when i go to power on my virtual machine i get the following error message "VMware Server Error:
<whtvrrob> VMware Server is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for your running kernel. To (re-)configure it, your system administrator must find and run "vmware-config.pl". For more information, please see the VMware Server documentation."
<bruenig> ha
<I_Eat_Plastic> Thanks,
<bruenig> phewl needs some sleep
<phewl> :(
<phewl> i do
<I_Eat_Plastic> thanks though phewl ;O
<Xs142> StoneNote: Well, the soundcard needs to be recognized first of all, an Audigy 4 card....
<Xs142> Second the usb connects to a KORG K49
<phewl> :)
<Thinkpad_Guru> Sonic_13 A regular partition scheme.  I set up a server with LVM and had a nightmare as a result of my own ignorance regarding how to use it.  http://65.14.16.98/theprojectfiles/theprojectfiles/xhtml/fedora6.php details some of my issues
<K3nto> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Sonic_13> ok
<Sonic_13> thanks
<esaym> can kb3 make an iso from nrg?
<esaym> the nero iso format
<bruenig> !iso | I think there is a link about converting different disk image formats
<ubotu> I think there is a link about converting different disk image formats: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Thinkpad_Guru> Sonic_13 you are probebly smarter than I, however I find a regular partition scheme is adaquate.
<K3nto> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<caveman> well guys thanks again im gonna see how much ive learned and experiment goodnite
<bruenig> esaym, looks like this http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, when you install the server there is an install program called vmware-install.pl and when it runs is asks you if you want it to start vmware-config.pl .. if you said NO you did it wrong.  You can either start from scratch or open a terminal and sudo vmware-config/pl
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, sudo vmware-config.pl
<whtvrrob> stonenote, i've run the config, it says that it was configured properly, and it still doesn't work
<Sonic_13> is it possible to rename a user account after installation/
<fokuslee> how to compare the content of two folder with diff? ls /A > diff < ls /B ????
<esaym> bruenig: yea I am reading.  Thanks! :thumbsup:
<K3nto> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Shinma> !easybcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shinma> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xs142> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<kalorin> !seen mojo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mojo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin> !seen Mojo
<kalorin> interesting
<kalorin> I was just talking to him on Friday
* phewl needs to go to bed
<phewl> night all
<Xs142> Oh yes, a manual in Serbian, the joys of installation from strange places....
<bruenig> Xs142, what are you installing
<Xs142> I was looking for drivers for the soundcard, but these seems bad anyways
<StoneNote> Xs142, ok, I'm out of my depth dealing with that hardware. best of luck
<bruenig> hardware is hard
<Shinma> !Vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Whtiger> longcat is long.
<Xs142> Now now, don't be too motivating here people :P
<kevin_____> and then
<Joshooa> Anyone have an opinion about irc.specialnet.org?
<StoneNote> Xs142, I did see this on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334215
<OptimusPrimeRib> nikitis, any luck?
<Xs142> StoneNote:  Ohh thanks, this might help, someone ought to have the same issue
<Xs142> Bloody heck, there seems to be a supported driver from the hardware supplier...
<caotic_> hi, im having a common problem the grub after a windows intallation, im following this tread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 but i want to know what is the file stage1 and why i have a stage2 also (grub>find /boot/grub/stage1)
<arrenlex> fokuslee: Why mess with chroots? Why not just run a 32-bit system?
<bruenig> chroots are 1337
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, ok, start from scratch. go whereever you unpacked the files and sudo ./vmware-install.pl ... when I do this I reinstall three packages the server, the mui, and the server console.  the vmperl & vix (c apis) install when I install the server.
<nikitis> OptimusPrimeRib, I got it installed.  But I'm confused on what to do.  I selected the 1:50 min chapter and set it to 700
<nikitis> but it freezes at  estimated file size of 492
<whtvrrob> stonenote, tried that and it's not working, and i'm out for the night, thanks for the help thought, i'm sure with time i'll get it, thanks again
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, ok. take care
<fokuslee> arrenlex im not messing with chroot i am trying to organize my stuff so i can reinstall with 32bit
<fokuslee> hence my question : )
<arrenlex> fokuslee: Organise what? Copy your home directory...
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, this is a pretty good how to http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server\
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, this is a pretty good how to http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<bruenig> double good
<bruenig> there is a howto on the forums for vmware that I used and it worked
<goban> whats the command to kill a process? xkillall processname?
<bruenig> goban, killall processname might work
<mneptok> kill -9 PID
<fokuslee> arrenlex like copy my work funstuff mp3s movies to a shared drive betwween linux and windoz
<StoneNote> bruenig, cool. I did it the hard way and banged my head against a wall until I figured it out.  but that how to pretty much IS what I do, except I also d/l and install the server console
<bruenig> goban, kill -9 pid works for sure though
<Xs142> How do I figure out where my Kernel Source is installed...?
<bruenig> Xs142, it is in /usr/src
<shatrat> Xs142, its in /usr/src/linux
<Xs142> In the words of the late virgin Mary.. Come again?
<bruenig> Xs142, except that it is /usr/src/linux-blah-blah-blah
* Xs142 is a total and utter newbie in all areas regarding linux, mind you.
<shatrat> Xs142, do you know what nemesis means?
<goban> bruenig, thanks
<shatrat> Xs142, in that case you probably dont need to know where your kernel sources are.
<goban> When i hit properties on the volume control i get this Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory), help please?
<Xs142> shatrat: A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible cunt... me. ... Or in this case. Ubuntu..
<Xs142> shatrat:  I wish I didn't need to, but I do if I want this soundcard to do what I paid for, produce sound..
<Tonren> What does apt-get dist-upgrade do, exactly?
<Xs142> Tonren: Upgrade your dist
<Tonren> Xs142: What does that *mean*?
<Xs142> tonren: Dist being the current version of your Ubuntu
<Tonren> Xs142: But you don't just run "dist-upgrade" to go from Dapper to Edgy.
<bruenig> Tonren, do man apt-get and scroll down to dist-upgrade
<Tonren> bruenig: good call
<Xs142> Tonren: Just don't listen to me and you'll be all good.
<bruenig> Xs142, you aren't wrong, it does some other things though as well
<Xs142> KERNEL_SOURCE :=/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<Xs142> what am I supposed to put in there to make it right?
<StoneNote> Xs142, open a terminal, enter "uname -r" without the quotes and tell me what it says
<Xs142> 2.6.17-11-386
<shatrat> well, in a command `uname -r` will insert the correct kernel version.
<shatrat> 386?
<shatrat> why not generic
<Xs142> Don't look at me, I'm just pushing buttons..
<bruenig> Xs142, that will work
<StoneNote> Xs142, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-header-2.6.17-11-386
<bruenig> Xs142, that think you had above should work
<whtvrrob> stonenote, i'm now trying to just get vmware-player to work, using synaptic
<Tonren> Xs142: When you put something between `s on the command line, it actually substitutes the output of that command
<shatrat> I think its linux-headers-`uname -r` isnt it?
<bruenig> thing*
<whtvrrob> stonenote, and i keep getting an error "E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Tonren> Xs142: So, typing KERNEL_SOURCE :=/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build is literally the same effect as typing KERNEL_SOURCE :=/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build.
<K3nto> why cant i shrink my windows partition?
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, ok. one word of warning: vmplayer and vmware server do not play well together. vmware sever has never loaded on a machine that had player on it until I removed vmplayer
<K3nto> i have to be root right
<K3nto> for gparted
<Xs142> @all: So I shouldn't change anything at all then
<hendaus> hello
<bruenig> Xs142, which is actually just a symbolic link to /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<RogueThunder> Excuse me, I am trying to get windows to boot on a computer that already has linux on it, I've herd windows needs to be the first partion, but i cant figure out how to do this without wiping my nix... which i dnt want to do.
<Tonren> RogueThunder: If you can't get that figured out, VMWare is an option
<whtvrrob> stonenote, i will remove vmplayer beforehand, but using vmx i can make my virtual machines, so if i get vmplayer working for now that'll be good until i have more time to work on vmserver
<bruenig> Xs142, yeah no need to change
<K3nto> how do i shrink my windows partition with gparted
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, true
<RogueThunder> Toren: No, it isnt, the computer its on is wholey too slow.
<bruenig> K3nto, right click resize
<techie_> Question: I am using Xine Movie Player for which I downloaded some codecs to play vcd's. Still I might need additional codecs since some movies play and other do not. Where or how do I download additional codecs?
<bruenig> !quicktime | techie_
<ubotu> techie_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whtvrrob> stonenote, any ideas on why the install isn't working, based on that error,
<techie_> <bruenig>will it also play vcd's?
<hendaus> anyhelper? on windows i have a program call nokia suite it tooks the photos from cell to hdd,can anyone tell how to install it on kubuntu,thanx
<bruenig> techie_, I would imagine, you can try vlc if not
<kdeedk> techie_ you might want to try VLC
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, could be the way you set it up when it asked you for networking options. check out the how to link I posted on vmware and follow it's instructions next time.  you should be fne
<ahave_> looking for help.. i am using a liveCD that does not want to start ubuntu. I tried it on a diff machine and it works, but can not get it to load on this machine
<techie_> <kdeedk>thanks
<K3nto> bruenig: it wouldnt work
<bruenig> K3nto, it wouldn't or it doesn't
<whtvrrob> stonenote, i did change the networking, only thing was from eth0 to ath0 since i'll be using my wireless internet, not my wired
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, direct answer is, no. based on the error message I cannot determine what caused the problem since you say you did run vmware-config.pl
<brophat> anyone who can suggest a good cheap compatible pci nic ethernet card?
<bruenig> hendaus, libgammu0
<moeru> whee
<whtvrrob> stonenote, thanks again, i'll try the install based on the website you gave me, only changing it to use my wifi
<Xs142> Now.. .The problem with not changing anything, is that it produces this message:
<Xs142> /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build directory does not exist. Please edit the file 'config'
<Xs142> in this directory and set KERNEL_SOURCE to the correct location of your
<Xs142> kernel source.
<K3nto> bruenig: it just wont. i right click but i dont have the option. even as root
<bruenig> K3nto, is it mounted?
<K3nto> bruenig: sudo gparted
<K3nto> yes
<bruenig> K3nto, there is your problem
<CaptainMorgan> if I perform a format of the my linux partition, removing /boot , and since I am dual-booting within windows, will I be able to access windows with /boot removed?
<BAN-CHAN> YUP
<bruenig> K3nto, it can't be mounted
<K3nto> just unmount it?
<bruenig> K3nto, yeah
<K3nto> ok
<CaptainMorgan> .. /boot just contained grub.... right?
<StoneNote> Xs142, you don't have the kernal sources installed
<StoneNote> Xs142, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-header-2.6.17-11-386
<xenex> How come mplayer won't stream in FF?
<bruenig> Xs142, well try putting /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` instead
<whtvrrob> k3nto, just a random question, is ur name a ham call?
<Daemel> So I just completed a fresh install of ubuntu, and after the install I was asked to remove my CD, my system rebooted and I got "Error loading operating system: Does this have anythign to do with loading ubuntu on a SATA drive set to master?
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan, you need to repair your MBR
<bruenig> StoneNote, headers*
<Xs142> StoneNote: That just tells me I've already installes it...
<CaptainMorgan> ThinkingMan, how?
<Xs142> bruenig:  Righto
<StoneNote> ok
<shatrat> xenex, there is an mplayer plugin package for firefox, works fine for me.
<xenex> shatrat: It's installed but nothing happens when I am trying to stream
<bruenig> Xs142, make sure those are ` not ' if you didn't realize
<xenex> shatrat: It's just a blank box
<Daemel> Anyone?
<K3nto> whtvrrob: you;re the second person who has talke to me about ham pertaining to my nick
<K3nto> wtf lol
<shatrat> xenex, do you have codecs installed?
<Xs142> bruenig: I just copy/pasted it..
<xenex> shatrat: I believe so, yes.
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan, or map grub to boot windows
<Xs142> bruenig: Didn't help, same issue...
<shatrat> xenex, can you play the file if you save it and play i tlocally?
<xenex> shatrat: Let me try
<bruenig> Xs142, try replacing your actual uname -r instead of the `
<moeru> Anyone recommend a virtual drive program for mounting isos? (i.e. Daemon tools in WIndows)
<whtvrrob> k3nto, i take it that it's not considering that it doesn't show up on qrz, it's just because of the basic layout, ham being amatuer radio, qrz being qrz.com
<moeru> or would it work with a simple /mnt?
<moeru> err..mnt
<bruenig> moeru, I recomment using the mount command
<Sonic_13> i installed Ubuntu
<hollywoodb> moeru: you can loop mount it, don't need anything special... just google for mounting ISOs
<Sonic_13> but now when I try to enter my password
<CaptainMorgan> Thinkpad_Guru, how's that possible when the linux partition will be deleted ? or formatted ?
<Sonic_13> it doesn't let me type
<ahave_> liveCD keeps rebooting instead of loading... any help?
<moeru> Thanks
<xenex> shatrat: Have any .wmv's I could download to test? I'm having a brainfart right now
<bruenig> moeru, sudo mount -o loop whatever.iso /mount/point
<K3nto> whtvrrob: ok
<K3nto> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Sonic_13> anyone know why I cannot type my password?
<shatrat> moeru, linux can mount ISOs without anything special.  YOu can just double click them in nautilus to see the contents if you want
<foutrelis> Sonic_13: The password is typed correctly. You just don't see it.
<K3nto> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Sonic_13> oh
<foutrelis> Sonic_13: :)
<moeru> Thanks Brue
<shatrat> xenex, theres some high def sample .wmvs out there I know of
<K3nto> bruenig: how do you unmount the drive?
<CaptainMorgan> Thinkpad_Guru, how can I repair the MBR ?
<Sonic_13> i see
<xenex> shatrat: Link?
<Sonic_13> thanks
<foutrelis> np
<bruenig> K3nto, in gparted you should be able to right click and unmount
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan format the partition in windows, then get a program to repair your MBR, I take it you want the Linux partition gone?
<K3nto> o ok
<Daeme1> Anyone know what might cause an "error loading operating system" error after a fresh install?
<shatrat> xenex, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.highdefforum.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D6537&ei=1if2RcruC6TOpwLLtdHoAQ&usg=__lJlk7Wmf8dy9g8QGibEk_xfH4E0=&sig2=jZjqwwtlf3A2oKJ0fRCrgw
<bruenig> wow look at that url
<Xs142> still stuck :-/
<shatrat> yeah I probably shouldnt have pasted the google url
<xenex> shatrat: Those are exe's?
<xenex> nevermind
<shatrat> xenex, no, theyre video files.  some are DRMed though, those wont play regardless
<CaptainMorgan> Thinkpad_Guru, yes, I will placing a new one in it's place.. for some reason, I can just write over a partition... it needs empty space for installation
<CaptainMorgan> can = can't
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan http://www.ambience.sk/fdisk-master-boot-record-windows-linux-lilo-fixmbr.php is a good free windows MBR tool
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan thats wierd. Your installing ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> yea
<CaptainMorgan> very weird...
<bruenig> cant clearly != can't
<CaptainMorgan> once I emptied a partition the other day, I was able to put it on with no problems
<CaptainMorgan> but if it contained anything.. the system wouldn't boot from the cd
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan anyway that should get your MBR fixed, if you just delete grub, the grub screen will just fail to find anything when you reboot your computer.
<ahave_> liveCD keeps rebooting instead of loading... any help?
<pchilds> does anyone know how to configure soundblaster live card to play all channels instead of just two? I have a five speaker setup but only two play.
<K3nto> ahave_: keeps rebooting?
<Tonren> I have a MySQL server running on the standard port (3306) but for some reason the port doesn't appear to be open.
<K3nto> ahave_: you mean its not loading the live cd?
<ahave_> K3nto, yes. but only if i select an option
<Tonren> iptables doesn't block anything by default, right?  I'm using port forwarding on my router, so why wouldn't it be working?
<Dr_willis> pchilds,  what are you playing that has 5.1 sound?
<Dr_willis> pchilds,  for mp3's and stuff i belive ive twiddled with the alsamixer to mirror the front speakers to the rear.
<beta-guy> I need help getting WPA_gui for wpa_supplicant
<ahave_> K3nto, i get the initial menu, but reboots when i select Start or CD check
<beta-guy> can anyone help me out?
<K3nto> ahave_: sry dont know
<hendaus_> anyhelper? on windows i have a program call nokia suite it tooks the photos from cell to hdd,can anyone tell how to install it on kubuntu,thanx
<whtvrrob> hendaus_, is it an exe?
<Tonren> How do I restart mysqld properly?
<rootnode> and another problem: somehow, my /home partition is in read-only mode
<xenex> shatrat: Got any other places? These files are huge.
<pchilds> thanks Dr willis. Exactly what did you twiddle with in alsamixer?
<hendaus_> whtvrrob,  no its msi
<shatrat> xenex, not really no.
<Tonren> With some kind of init.d thing?
<rootnode> when i try to remount it with "mount -o remount,rw /home", i got some weird messages
<xerophyte> does anybody know any good gnome based time application which show both time GMT and EST?
<xenex> shatrat: http://www.flurl.com/item/Best_Beer_Commercial_EVER_u_236625
<Xs142> Ok so I got into the right directory, obviously I get a new error:
<Xs142> /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/include/linux/version.h is missing. Please run make config in your kernel source tree
<xenex> shatrat: is that a wmv?
<Brendan__> So I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.17-10-generic (didn't notice I'd done this, it was part of a dist-upgrade) and now I can't boot.  The error is "Kernel Panic: Can't mount root filesystem.  I think this is because I just have the generic initrd, and my fstype is reiser.  How do I get reiserfs support in my initrd?
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan Yea, I would format the Ubuntu partition from windows, then run the MBR immediately, before rebooting.  Ubuntu should then be good to reinstall
<shatrat> xenex, thats flash, web video is pretty much all flash
<xenex> shatrat: nope its a wmv
<xenex> shatrat: http://media.flurl.com/media2/wmv/2007/3/12/FLURL-dot-com-236625.wmv
<xenex> shatrat: it seems that totem player is ff's player
<xenex> any idea on how to change it to mplayer?
<Tonren> Why is my MySQL port closed?!
<arrenlex> xenex: remove the totem-mozilla package and install mozilla-mplayer
<K3nto> hey i have unallocated space. how do i add it to my ubuntu partition
<rootnode> can't get my /home back to read-write mode. anyone who can help?
<heydude> can somone help me?
<xenex> arrenlex: when i try to mark it for removal, it says its going to remove ubuntu-desktop as well... :|
<arrenlex> xenex: Yep. It's just a metapackage.
<arrenlex> !ubuntu-desktop | xenex
<ubotu> xenex: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<xenex> so i'm safe if i remove it?
<Tonren> How do I restart MySQL with init.d?
<jax> hi there...just wondering if it is normal for ubuntu periodically not able to load from start up or the screen freezes when loaded? thx
<rootnode> /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<arrenlex> xenex: Yes. It doesn't contain anything. It just depends on a bunch of other packages which ubuntu actually consists of.
<Tonren> rootnode: thank you!!
<kdeedk> How exactly does KDE programs work in Gnome, It'll also install KDE program binaries in order for it to work in gnome?
<arrenlex> xenex: So if you want to install ubuntu, rather than installing the 500 packages you actually need, you only install ubuntu-desktop, which depends on all the rest. It can be safely removed.
<xenex> arrenlex: what do you use as your video plugin?
<arrenlex> xenex: mplayer
<xenex> ok
<heydude> How do I fix this error >>>>>the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9755 please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version
<Dr_willis> kdeedk,  they are all just programs. that just use differnet libraries.. nothing else that special about kde or gnome apps.
<arrenlex> kdeedk: You might need a few kde libraries for some applications, but what problems are there with running kde applications on gnome and vice versa? It's all Linux.
<Dr_willis> kdeedk,  linux is about 'layers and legos' :) you got  layers of software on top of other layers..  kde andgnome are both similer layers  heh...
<K3nto>  i have some unallocated space freed up. how do i add it to my windows partition
<K3nto> linux patition
<CaptainMorgan> Thinkpad_Guru, I have used the mbrfix.exe utility... anyway to confirm it's fixed without rebootign?
<kdeedk> Dr_willis so basically if i install KDE apps on a KDE desktop enivronment it wouldn't need any libaries, but if i install KDE apps in my gnome desktop enivronments, it would need the KDE libaries and binaries?
<kdeedk> Correct?
* Xs142 is banging his head against the keyboard
<Xs142> Work damnit...
<xenex> arrenlex: thank you very much :] 
<foutrelis> !language | Xs142
<ubotu> Xs142: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arrenlex> kdeedk: No. It still needs the same libraries. Just if you have a KDE desktop, they're already installed for other apps.
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan Not to my knowlege, if it didn't return any errors, you should be good to go
<heydude> hello can someone help?
<Xs142> "Work darn you silly yarn!"
<hendaus__> can any helpder how to get nokia suite for cell 6230
<Dr_willis> kdeedk,  if you do a 'sudo apt-get install k3b' it 'should' install the needed kde libs and support files as well.
<CaptainMorgan> Thinkpad_Guru, cool, thanks.. great utility :) (so far..)
<patrialt> i updated my ubuntu 6.10 and now on the boot selection screen, i have both linux kernels displaying, how can i remove the ones that i dont want displayed?
<Thinkpad_Guru> CaptianMorgan NP :)
<foutrelis> Xs142: My English are pretty bad so I cannot understand you. :)
<CaptainMorgan> patrialt, /etc/menu.lst
<CaptainMorgan> err..
<Dr_willis> patrialt,  it may be safest to just leave the extra as a backup.
<foutrelis> *is :\
<patrialt> thank you capt. mo
<tonyyarusso> patrialt: a) uninstall them, if you don't want them on the system at all, b) comment them out from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CaptainMorgan> .. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CaptainMorgan> patrialt,
<dimas> hello
<tom47> patrialt gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arrenlex> xenex: I advise you to make your settings look like this: http://68.148.168.84:8001/screenshots/28968.png
<kdeedk> Dr_willis Gotcha, Thanks!
<arrenlex> xenex: Solves some compatibility problems you might run into later.
<kdeedk> arrenlex Thanks!
<patrialt> thank you
<Sonic_13> wow
<arrenlex> xenex: (don't change "save to location", though)
<heydude> can some one help......
<CaptainMorgan> heydude, no right now
<xenex> arrenlex: how do i access that window?
<arrenlex> xenex: Right-click on any movie and go to properties.
<heydude> ...
<tom47> heydude what is yr question?
<Sonic_13> is there no gui for the lamp configuration?
<foutrelis> heydude: Hmm I had the same issue befora
<foutrelis> *re
<ahave_> K3nto, i get the initial menu, but reboots when i select Start or CD check
<foutrelis> Sonic_13: No :)
<brophat> can someone suggest a compatible ethernet card?
<Xs142> foutrelis: You can darn with a yarn, it's a wordplay joke based on 'damn' being refered to as 'darn' in the more friendly way.. Sorry about that :P
<CaptainMorgan> Sonic_13, not taht I saw
<heydude> im trying to install latest nvidia drivers and now x crashees on startup
<Xs142> Anyways, anyone have any other suggestions on this kernel source heck?
<Sonic_13> i should have realized that before i set up lamp and got myself totally lost
<heydude> here is my error
<K3nto> ahave_: im not sure what to tell you sry
<heydude> the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9755 please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version
<whtvrrob> stonenote, i think i may have found the problem with vmware server
<kdeedk> heydude configure your xserver.
<kdeedk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. (iirc)
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, what's that?
<xenex> arrenlex: why do you have divx support off?
<Tonren> Why would I be unable to connect to a mysql server on an ubuntu server that I'm running?
<heydude> i already have
<ahave_> K3nto, could there be a reason why it would not work on this particular PC?
<foutrelis> heydude: Did you install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com?
<Tonren> The port is open and forwarded
<whtvrrob> stonenote, it's not finding a suitable vmmon module for running kernel
<heydude> yes
<heydude> 9755
<foutrelis> heydude: Hmmm. give my a second
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, ok. that means it will try to compile one
<ahave_> K3nto, bc the same CD worked on this PC
<heydude> thank you
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, you have gcc and build-essentials installed?
<Sonic_13> anyone have a guide for LAMP?
<Tonren> telnet localhost 12345 (my mysql port) works, but from a remote computer, telnet myserver.net 12345 doesn't work.
<K3nto> ahave_: perhaps. ty checking your bios settings...?
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<kalorin> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Xs142> "/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build directory does not exist. Please edit the file 'config' in this directory and set KERNEL_SOURCE to the correct location of your kernel source." is the errormessage...How do I fix it ..? :(
<ahave_> K3nto, i wouldnt not really know what i would be looking for..
<Tonren> Arrgh!  ShieldsUP now says the port is CLOSED ever since I turned on the MySQL server!
<arrenlex> xenex: Oh, that was part of the defautl settings... never ran into any movie I couldn't play; you can enable it if you feel safer.
<foutrelis> heydude: First do: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common
<K3nto> ahave_: boot sequence
<xenex> arrenlex: okay, thank you for all the help. :)
<ubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Agrajag> Tonren: Do you really want mySQL open to the internet?
<ubuntu> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahave_> K3nto, but it boots just fine.. just the menu causes a reboot when i select install
<heydude> ok
<K3nto> then i dont know
<ubuntu> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arrenlex> ubuntu: are you trying to mount an iso?
<foutrelis> ubotu: You can /msg ubotu so there is not flooding in the main room
<ahave_> K3nto, i can navigate the Ubuntu menu
<Tonren> Agrajag: Yeah, I need to remotely update my database
<arrenlex> ubuntu: There you go. :)
<ubuntu> arrenlex yes
<Tonren> Agrajag: Besides, it's on a non-standard port
<Tonren> Agrajag: Now, why the hell ain't it working?
<arrenlex> ubuntu: Next time, please investigate the bot in a private message.
<Agrajag> Tonren: because it's most likely firewalled off
<ubuntu> arrenlex: i will install Test Drive Unlimited
<arrenlex> ubuntu: Is that a windows game?
<ExxonValdeez> i am having some response troubles with my keyboard and mouse. does anyone have any suggestions? the mouse and keyboard freeze for a sec or two and sometimes the keyboard repeats letters
<ubuntu> arrenlex: yes
<StoneNote> Xs142, first I'd make sure there is a /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build (open konqueror and make sure it's there) if it is, did you going into the file "config" in that directory and add /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build  to the line that says KERNEL_SOURCE ?
<Tonren> Agrajag: I thought iptables didn't automatically firewall any ports
<arrenlex> ubuntu: Pf. Good luck.
<Sonic_13> if I configured ubuntu in the LAMP configuration, is there anyway to get a GUI?
<Agrajag> Tonren: are you behind NAT?
<Tonren> Agrajag: Also, it was open when I ran apache2 on 12345, but now that mysqld is on 12345 it's closed.
<ubuntu> arrenlex: thanks
<Tonren> Agrajag: Yes, but 12345 is forwarded, and I have verified that it worked with apache2
<Xs142> StoneNote: konqueror...?
<Agrajag> Tonren: is mysql set up to accept incoming connections from anywhere?
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntu-desktop | Agrajag
<ubotu> Agrajag: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<heydude> foutrelis, they are removed now
<tonyyarusso> Agrajag: install that
<Agrajag> tonyyarusso: huh?
<StoneNote> Xs142, my nad, I'm in KDE
<K3nto> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kdeedk> I thought Linux doesn't have Registry Editor.
<kalorin> so does anyone know why fonts are so ungraceful under X?
<Tonren> Agrajag: Ooh!  It won't even respond to the port if you don't configure it to accept connections from the querying IP address?
<tonyyarusso> Agrajag: 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' will get you everything that comes in a desktop installation
<kalorin> I mean like monospace 9pt is 1 pixel wide, 10px is basically bold
<StoneNote> Xs142, open a terminal and sudo -i and then cd /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build  and see if it gives you an error
<kalorin> nothing in the middle
<arrenlex> kdeedk: It doesn't. o_O
<Agrajag> tonyyarusso: ...what in the world are you talking about?
<kdeedk> arrenlex KRegEdit
<foutrelis> heydude: Now sh NVIA*** --uninstall
<whtvrrob> stonenote, it aborted the install
<Agrajag> Tonren: I think so
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, what error?
<tonyyarusso> Agrajag: ..hold on, I probably misread :S
<kalorin> of all the things that I miss about windows (which is a pretty small list, font support is clearly better )
<whtvrrob> stonenote, it had a rather long error message
<foutrelis> heydude: replace NVIA*** with the actual nvidia installer
<arrenlex> kdeedk: what?! XD I've never heard of anything like that in five years using kde. Are you misreading "khexedit"?
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, that's what pastebin is for
<ubuntu> arrenlex: hmmm bad the image is in mdf
<pajama> hi, I'm trying to install Edgy into a Thinkpad X31... I managed to boot the installer using the netboot images configured in Grub... but I want to use my CD-ROM as the source of packages for installation... can this be done?
<tonyyarusso> Sonic_13: That was at you, oops.  ^^^
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, pastebin.us
<ubuntu> arrenlex: how can i mount it.
<Sonic_13> ?
<arrenlex> ubuntu: No idea. Google, I guess.
<foutrelis> heydude: And to finish off, sh NVI** to install it again. Then reboot :)
<Sonic_13> oh this -->: 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' will get you everything that comes in a desktop installation
<Xs142> StoneNote: It does give me an error yes
<pajama> I've tried doing a softlink into /var/www on another machine, but it doesn't work
<ubuntu> arrenlex: ok
<kdeedk> arrenlex Ahh, my bad .. KRegEdit is a utility that helps you view Windows Registry from Linux =)
<whtvrrob> stonenote, it's on there, posted by whtvrrob
<pajama> do I have to do something else to make the installer believe the CD-ROM is a "mirror" using an Apache?
<ExxonValdeez>  i am having some response troubles with my keyboard and mouse. does anyone have any suggestions? the mouse and keyboard freeze for a sec or two and sometimes the keyboard repeats letters
<heydude> foutrelis, there were errors during rocess, but the uninstall is now complete
<tonyyarusso> pajama: The alternate CD can be used as a source, but not the desktop, afaik
<StoneNote> Xs142, cd /lib/modules and the ls and see if 2.6.17-11-386 in in the list
<moeru> hmm..
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, you need to give me the url
<pajama> tonyyarusso: thanks! great answer... let me try
<tonyyarusso> pajama: apt-cdrom add is the way to do it
<foutrelis> heydude: You may want to reboot before install it again. I am not sure.
<Tonren> Agrajag: That's hardcore
<heydude> foutrelis, ok isee it i had to catch up
<StoneNote> Xs142, cd /lib/modules and then ls and see if 2.6.17-11-386 in in the list
<arrenlex> kdeedk: Oh, okay.
<Xs142> StoneNote: It's there, yes
<jfalvarez> hey :), i got an erro upgrading from dapper to edgy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10138/
<moeru> !iso
<whtvrrob> stonenote, http://www.pastebin.us/17133
<pajama> tonyyarusso: but I can't do that in the installer
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<grte> Hey guys, shouldn't a transfer over NFS be pretty fast?
<arrenlex> kdeedk: Don't scare me like that. xD The only thing worse would be to hear someone talk about kbluescreen.
<Agrajag> Tonren: well, I'm not 100% on that, I don't use mysql for much of anything
<jfalvarez> how to upgrade from 2.4.x kernel to 2.6.x using apt ?
<Agrajag> Tonren: but if I were you, I'd check out its config file
<StoneNote> Xs142, cd /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386 and then ls and see if build is in the list
<tonyyarusso> pajama: Some installers have custom options...I'm not sure.  So you have a netboot ultra-minimal thing, but instead of a network, want to use the CD?  Why not just use the CD in the first place?
<kdeedk> arrenlex lol
<viper> help
<threeonefour_> i am haveing problems of changing the permissions of a file
<foutrelis> !ask | viper
<ubotu> viper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<viper> i think i just messed up my myth tv bad
<grte> Does anyone know why an NFS tranfser over a local network might max out at 15 KB/s?
<Xs142> StoneNote: It's not there, no.
<viper> i typed sudo chmod 666 /etc/home/viper/.mythtv
<rootnode> damn!
<pajama> tonyyarusso: this Thinkpad X31 does not have a CD or a floppy
<viper> how do I undo that
<ubuntu> dev/loop0: No such file or directory
<ubuntu> arrenlex:  dev/loop0: No such file or directory
<Agrajag> viper: First, build a time machine.
<kdeedk> grte The sender and receiver computer NIC was have same NIC Speed (ex. 100Mbps)
<tonyyarusso> pajama: So the CD you want to use as the source - it's connected how?
<viper> seriously
<viper> how do i fix it
<Agrajag> viper: seriously.
<grte> kdeedk: Yeah, this one is 100Mbps
<rootnode> can't remount my /home partition....some who can help me?
<Agrajag> viper: you don't.
<pajama> tonyyarusso: another machine has it loop mounted, under an Apache
<rootnode> someone*
<grte> And so is the one on my local machine.
<viper> I just spent 2 weeks configuring it
<tonyyarusso> pajama: Gotcha.
<arrenlex> ubuntu: What was the command you ran?
<grte> So you'd think I could do better.
<viper> 4 hours getting my remote control working
<Agrajag> viper: you have no backups?
<viper> there has to be an easy fix
<kdeedk> grte How is it connected? Wired or Wireless?
<grte> Wired.
<tonyyarusso> pajama: Tell me about a) the directory structure of the CD-ROM, b) how/where exactly it's mounted, c) I'm assuming you have the IP of the other machine, etc.
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, are you running a custom kernal? it found /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/build/include/ but says There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.
<foutrelis> viper: Noone knows what the permissions were before you changed them to 666. Therefore there is no fix
<viper> Could not open settings file /home/viper/.mythtv/mysql.txt for writing
<viper> s what mythtv is telling me
<kdeedk> grte connected directly to each other, or via a central device such as hub, switch, router?
<arrenlex> Hehe... 666 are the coolest permissions ever.
<grte> Connected via a router.
<StoneNote> Xs142, now I find that really odd. give me a second to look something up
<foutrelis> viper: Try giving it 755
<whtvrrob> stonenote, i believe i may be, not sure actually, i can change it to a specific kernel if that'd be better
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, if you want this to compile, that might be a good idea
<whtvrrob> stonenote, ok this is gonna sound stupid, but how would i do that
<moeru> where could I mount an iso? cdrom?
<viper> THANK YOU
<viper> FIXED
<viper> wew
<arrenlex> !iso | moeru
<ubotu> moeru: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_willis> moeru,  where? about anywhere. /media/iso is a good spot
<foutrelis> Glad to know :)
<viper> bows
<moeru> That'll work
<moeru> I keep getting iso does not exist
<viper> where does myth tv store all its mp3s? i wanna add a bunch
<beg1689> anyone here know how i can start nautilus without spawning the desktop
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, for once, you gotta reboot and when grub comes up, pick the 2.6.17-11-generic kernel and not any special one you've compiled
<arrenlex> moeru: Counterintuitively, you need to create the folder before you can use it. =P
<ahave_> is there a reason why a BIOS would not allow booting from a liveCD?
<beg1689> cause its old
<arrenlex> !who | beg1689
<ubotu> beg1689: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<threeonefour1> sorry i got disconnected
<whtvrrob> stonenote, ok then, i'm not running anything special, just the standard 2.6.17-11-generic, since i don't have another one listed at grub
<ahave_> beg1689, what are the requirements?
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_ if the bios isn't set for the CD-rom as your first boot device, it wont boot
<moeru> ...I feel dumb now =p
<Minoru> ahave, you might need to allow booting from a cd.
<beg1689> ahave_: there should be an option in your BIOS that determines the boot order
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, i can boot the CD, just not run a liveCD
<ahave_> beg1689, Thinkpad_Guru: i understand all that
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, odd.
<beg1689> oh
<musashiden> hello everyone
<beg1689> what seems to be the problem then?
<arrenlex> !hi | musashiden
<ubotu> musashiden: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ahave_> beg1689, Thinkpad_Guru: my problem is when the cd is trying to run
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_  maybe it was a bad burn, try buring the iso image on brand name media at 2x or 4x
<Tonren> Agrajag: Ugh... it's still not working with me.
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, go to #vmware and show them that pastebin. they might have a better idea
<foutrelis> heydude: How is everything going with you problem?
<musashiden> i was wondering, how do i add a ntfs disk to my new ubuntu installation? i just want to retrieve some files from it.
<tonyyarusso> pajama: still alive?
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_  its a common issue for me personally
<StoneNote> whtvrrob, I'm stumped
<pajama> tonyyarusso: it is mounted in /var/www/iso as a soft link
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, i have tried 2 diff distros both work on my laptop and neither on this older pc
<threeonefour1> as i was saying i cannot change the permisitions of a folder    i tried su   chmod -R 777 new
<arrenlex> !ntfs > musashiden
<foutrelis> threeonefour1: try sudo. And be careful with that -R
<arrenlex> threeonefour1: You mean, sudo chmod -R 777 new
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_  this may sound dumb (personal experience talking :)  ) but is the cd-rom in working order?
<rootnode> PROBLEM: suddenly my /home was in read-only mode. rebooting didn't help and remounting it with "mount -o remount,rw /home" fails. ideas anyone?
<tom47> beg1689 mc is quite handy instead of nautilus in cli
<heydude> foutrelis, just restarted and it worked like a charm
<fog_proxy> Hi all. I did 'insmod xxx' in ubuntu, and after that I reboot the PC, the module xxx has auto added to the system. Which file configed this? How can I remove it from auto insmod?
<heydude> thank you
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, as far as i know it is
<Dr_willis> mc is darn handy :)
<foutrelis> heydude: Nice :) You 're welcome.
<tonyyarusso> pajama: To what, the root of the CD?  Assuming ubuntu/ is a folder at the root level of the CD-ROM, you need deb http://the.ip.addy/iso/ubuntu release sections as your apt line
<heydude> :)
<pajama> tonyyarusso: sudo mount ~/downloads/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso /media/iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, i mean.. it boots and displays a liveCD menu. just causes a reboot when i try to install
<arrenlex> pajama: Don't need that -t, it's auto detected.
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_  how old are we talking about? like pentium 166 kindof old, or something within the last 4 years or so?
<threeonefour1> arrenlex, no i mean i  su    then i chmod
<pajama> tonyyarusso: I dont have an "apt line"... I'm booting the netboot installer using Grub
<fog_proxy> any idea?
<tonyyarusso> pajama: /media/iso == /var/www/iso?
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, post 4year old pc. socket 7 hardware
<tonyyarusso> pajama: Well, however the netboot one prompts for it
<pajama> tonyyarusso: yeah: ln -s /media/iso /var/www/iso
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, amd-k6
<fog_proxy> How to remove a module from auto load when system boot?
<shatrat> ahave_, the liveCD doesnt work on all hardware.  you might try safe settings and stuff like pci=noacpi and such, but if it gives you trouble it might just be best to download the alternate installer.
<Sonic_13> how do i set up apache to host a web page?
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_  there really is not reason why it shouldn't work.  Maybe try flashing the bios with the newest firmware?
<pajama> tonyyarusso: in the installer I put the IP address of the Apache server and the subdirectory, which is iso
<tonyyarusso> Sonic_13: sudo aptitude install apache2
<beg1689> Sonic_13: /join #apache
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_  Or set the bios to failsafe defaults.
<tonyyarusso> pajama: Put iso/ubuntu instead of just iso
<pajama> tonyyarusso: but then the installer complaints: "The installer failed to download a file from the mirror... "
<pajama> tonyyarusso: I can surf the CD using Firefox, so it is mounted and you can see it in Apache
<tonyyarusso> pajama: Good, should just be the folder then
<beg1689> Sonic_13: read the docs, you probably dont have to do anthing, just stick your index.html in the right spot, or change its Root to where your web files are
<threeonefour1> how do i change the permistions of a folder
<beg1689> chmod
<bimberi> fog_proxy: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Xs142> StoneNote: Come up with anything?
<Thinkpad_Guru> threeonefour1 sudo chmod <permissions>
<pajama> tonyyarusso: it is another problem, because when I put something like "/ubuntubadmount" it complaints with a red screen
<StoneNote> Xs142, nope.  and I'm falling asleep in my chair so I need to hit the hay
<threeonefour1> big1689, nope didn't work
<fog_proxy> bimberi: thanks. can I just remove it from where it added?
<Xs142> StoneNote: oh ok, thanks for trying atleast :)
<tonyyarusso> pajama: When browsing the CD, do you see folders like iso/ubuntu/dists ?
<pajama> tonyyarusso: but when I put /iso it gives me this strange error... also, the /var/log/apache2/access.log shows it gets (200) the Release file correctly
<fog_proxy> bimberi: the module is not loaded before, just after I did insmod once
<pajama> tonyyarusso: yes I see those folders
<fog_proxy> bimberi: I think after I did that command, ubuntu auto add the load policy of it to somewhere
<threeonefour1> beg1689, nope didn't work
<tonyyarusso> pajama: does it say which file it can't get?
<fog_proxy> bimberi: I noticed in /etc/modprobe.d/ a new file has created
<fog_proxy> bimberi: can I just remove it?
<pajama> tonyyarusso: nope
<pajama> tonyyarusso: the md5 sum is correct
<tonyyarusso> pajama: Are you specifying sections when you do this?  Your CD only has main and restricted, so any attempts at universe or multiverse will fail
<pajama> tonyyarusso: I tried what you said but using the alternate install iso also gives me the same error
<pajama> tonyyarusso: I have not get to that part yet
<duck_> how do i enable universe?
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, how does one go about updating the bios? i have never done so
<pajama> tonyyarusso: maybe is the netboot image the one failing
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, i have the current bios #, but how do i find updates for it?
<tonyyarusso> pajama: Could be.  You tried the alternate with iso/ubuntu as your subdir, and that failed?
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<kalorin> smokin!
<ubuntu> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pajama> tonyyarusso: yes, it failed just the same
<shatrat> ahave_, I think flashing the bios might be a little extreme.  if the CD integrity check is ok then I would try the alternative installer.
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_ that might be a challenge.  Is it an oem PC? or a custom build one?  If it is like an HP or something you can find bios flashes from their website, or else, the manufactureer of the motherboard
<Minoru> Problem: Ok, I have been trying to get my wide screen monitor(asp;16:10) to run properly. Because there isn't a resolution setting sutible for my monitor, I downloaded the program 914resolution. It installed fine and ran fine, but only once. Now, the Terminal wont even acknowledge that 914 is installed. I really need to be able to use the force resolution function, but I can't. Does anyone know what could be the problem?
<tonyyarusso> pajama: I'd probably have to read up on this netboot thing more to get a sense of what's going on, but meanwhile I need to get to bed.  Good luck, or I'll see you another day?
<ksnipa> was wondering if anyone knew about any good open source command line diciontary, word searcher, spell checker type programs
<Thinkpad_Guru> sharat, you may be right, although it has worked for me in the past.
<ksnipa> i came across writers work bench but it doesnt seem to be open source
<pajama> tonyyarusso: thanks a lot bye
<tom47> duck_ the easiest way is probably System>Administration>Software Sources
<ahave_> shatrat, trying to run a CD check causes a reboot
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_ have you tried the text install??
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, no. is that a seperate .iso?
<Thinkpad_Guru> no
<shatrat> ahave_, well...what speed did you burn the CD at, maybe it is corrupt? although I dont think corruption would cause a reboot.
<Xeper> Does anyone else here run the ATI SB600 chipset?
<Minoru> Xeper: No, why?
<Thinkpad_Guru> shatrat he said the cd works on his other machines...I guess he can't even get the CD to read
<Dralid> How do check free disk space on Edgy Eft? Either through terminal or graphical tool?
<Xeper> Minoru: Because I need help getting it to work...
<Minoru> Xeper: Whats wrong? Is it just not working?
<Xeper> Minoru: Yes.
<userund> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Xeper> Minoru: Apparently it wasn't supported until kernel 2.6.20, and even when I tried feisty it wasn't built into there either.
<Madpilot> userund, it's just a netsplit, nothing the ops can do
<userund> Madpilot, oh, ok.
<userund> sorry then.
<Madpilot> ubotu, netsplit | userund
<ubotu> userund: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Minoru> Xeper: I'm sorry, but, what chipset was that?
<Xeper> Minoru: ATI SB600
<Minoru> Ok, one second.
<Dralid> How do check free disk space on Edgy Eft?
<shatrat> Dralid, df -h
<Anabelle> hi
<shatrat> moo
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, can you link me to the text installer? i can only seem to find the liveCD version
<Dralid> thank you, shatrat!
<Anabelle> can i limit my internet connection speed to 5ks?
<pyrotix> I unrar'd a file and now I cannot find it? omg. What do I do?
<Tonren> Why won't mysqld accept connections on my Ubuntu Dapper server?
<naught101> shatrat: does that work for / as well, considering other drives may be mounted under it?
<kdeedk> Tonren search for it... find / -name NameOfTheFile
<pyrotix> I mean: I unrar'd a file and now I cannot find it. omg. What do I do?
<Tonren> kdeedk: mistell...?
<kdeedk> Pyromancer search for it... find / -name NameOfTheFile
<shatrat> naught101, it lists by partition
<kdeedk> Tonren yup .. /me runs away .. sorry
* genii sips a coffee and settles in
<Anabelle> Can i limit the speed of my internet connection using kubuntu?
<moeru> Anyone recommend a good image viewer for looking at images across the network? (got a file server with a metric ton of wallpapers on it)
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_ sorry i wasn't thinking, you need the cd to actually load to the point of the menu to select install to load from text install, I don't know what cd you have, I have the DVD which allows regular install, oem, and text instal
<naught101> ah..
<ubuntu> hey is someone try to install test drive in UBuntu
<kdeedk> ubuntu be more specific.
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_ you can't even get the cd to recognize right? One more thing, doing the GUI install requires considerable RAM, you might be interested with your old K7 unless it has around 512mb ram to go and get the OEM CD or full DVD anyway.
<Anabelle> are my messages being read?
<Anabelle> i feel like talking alone
<ubuntu> kdeedk Test Drive is game for windows
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle you want to limit the speed?
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, i just have an option on the liveCD to install/start, start in safe graphics mode, check for CD defects, mem test, and boot from HD
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle please explain what you mean, why do you want to cap yourself?
<ubuntu> and i ask if someone try to install this game  3gb.
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, CD will boot and recognize just fine. just reboots whenever i select one of the options
<Anabelle> yes, i have an old laptop downloading stuff all the time, and it's eating up my bandwith, i use two other boxes
<Anabelle> i just want to "cap" the laptop
<kdeedk> ubuntu Thank you! :) .. you can cedega-transgaming .
<kdeedk> !cedega | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<naught101> test drive? game?
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave_ ok ok I thought it was an actual bios issue. If the installer doesnt work, get the oem version which lets you install from a text installer.  Don't do the OEM install though
<kdeedk> naught101 I think that was from Need For Speed, iirc
<ubuntu> naugh101 yest test drive unlimited for pc
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, define OEM?
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle, can you limit the bandwidth with the program?
<Minoru> Xeper: Sorry, I checked a few patch websites to see if they have something, but they didn't. :-/
<ubuntu> yeyeyeye
<Anabelle> i dont think so, the program is the konsole
<Minoru> Xeper: I'm quite sorry.
<ubuntu> kdeedk: cedea want to pay for the program
<morla> hi, I build a 2.6.20, and lost the framebuffer. Already checked all options and googled for hours, I think I configured everything corrctly..
<kdeedk> ubuntu you could try cedega-transgaming
<shatrat> ahave_, here is a link http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Thinkpad_Guru> ahave _original equipment manufactered They make a cd for people specifically building PCs that install ubuntu.  I *believe* it has a text install option, which is probably what you will be needing.  I know my Full DVD has that option.
<Xeper> Minoru: Damn... is there any idea of when something may be up?
<ahave_> Thinkpad_Guru, shatrat: thanks
<Xeper> Minoru: I appreciate you looking into that for me
<ubuntu> kdeedk: from where i can try it
<bimberi> fog_proxy: yes I think you can (just in case nobody else answered)
<Anabelle> am i looking for an impossible?
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle I really havn't come across a program like that.  I'm sure they are out there though.   Are you behind a router? Can you confure the router to cap your bandwidth to your PC?
<shatrat> Anabelle, well, if you cant limit the speed used by the program, you can use a traffic shaper to limit traffic, but im not familiar with them
<Minoru> Xeper: Not sure. But something is bound to come up. I'd still ask around on the irc though.
<Anabelle> im behind a router, but my ISP wont let me change the router's settings
<shatrat> Anabelle, but if youre using bit torrent or something lots of clients will let you limit the bandwith up and down
<fog_proxy> bimberi: OK. thanks, has done that :)
<Anabelle> yes i know, but i want to limit the kubuntu dapper to edgy update
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle, your ISP has no control over your router. What kind of router is it? Linksys? Netgear?
<lkthomas> anyone using hp printer in ubuntu ?
<shatrat> Thinkpad_Guru, well, they might if its an ISP issued router.
<Anabelle> HuaHwei, yes they have the password..
<shatrat> lkthomas, I am
<null_> I installed Madwifi, do I have to reboot, or can I restart a specific service or something?
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle, you mean modem?
<lkthomas> shatrat, are you using hplip ?
<Anabelle> it's an ADSL modem in Router Mode
<shatrat> lkthomas, yes, although I dont mess with it much.
<lkthomas> shatrat, we are using hplip too, I just wondering how could I send fax to that allinone printer
<shatrat> lkthomas, I dont know anything about faxes. mine is a photosmart
<lkthomas> hmm
<Minoru> Oh, speaking or which, I need some help.. I have a monitor with an aspect ratio of 16:10(1440x900). I downloaded the program 914resolution to fix it. Things seemed to be going good, but then the program stopped working. I've reinstalled it many times, but that did not help. I don't get any error messages other than "914resolution no found." Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle, hmm, yeah a traffic shaper would be a suggestion, although I havnt ever played with one.
<shatrat> Minoru, I believe its named 915resolution
<Checkka> if I execture a make install, does that move all the files that were compiled with 'make' to the proper directories?
<Anabelle> is a traffic shaper a program?
<Anabelle> can i find it in the repository?
<shatrat> Anabelle, its a type of program, yes. I imagine there is something appropriate in the repos but I dont know anything about it.
<genii> Anabelle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2164210
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle Yes
<ubuntu> kdeedk: from whre to download cedega
<genii> Anabelle: What you want to do is there
<beg1689> can someone tell me how to start nautilus without starting the desktop part of it? or if thats even possible?
<Thinkpad_Guru> genii damn, I'm just going to shut up from now on :)
<Minoru> Shatrat: .... ah... ^^;;;;; That it would be. (I can't believe I made a mistake like that.) They HAVE a 914resolution, but it's not what I have... Thank you SOO very much.
<Anabelle> ill take a look thanx
<shatrat> Minoru, im like an idiot savant with computers
<genii> Thinkpad_Guru: LOL Nah don't do that :)
<tues> question, ubuntu stop installing at 67%!
<tues> what should i do?
<shatrat> tues, first step: panic
<tues> im at that point XD
<shatrat> tues, using the LiveCD installer?
<Thinkpad_Guru> genii never heard of a modem-router before though.. I guess some places/isp's do different things
<tues> yes
<shatrat> tues, are you still in it?
<tues> talking on it right now this is a time based question
<Anabelle> yes, they do different things
<genii> Thinkpad_Guru: Theres a lot of them these days, SpeedStream from sympatico mostly
<Anabelle> and here at least internet sucks compared to the resto of the world
<Anabelle> lol
<shatrat> tues, so youre on the liveCD with the installer stuck at 67%?  you could try killing it and starting over.  Unless youre in the middle of repartitioning or shrinking ntfs or something there shouldnt be any harm in that.
<shatrat> tues, and if it keeps giving trouble, use the alternate installer.   the LiveCD is sometimes more trouble than it's worth.
<Thinkpad_Guru> genii I just use a linksys modem with a Endian firewall/router on an old Celeron...
<tues> no its not stuck yet it freezes at 67 and ive tries twice now
<Anabelle> the install a modem wich acts as a routerm, only when it wants to, and when it's messed up the take up to 30 day to get to you and "reset" the modem :(
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle, huh where are you at?
<tues> is there a big differance withthe alternat CD and this one?
<genii> Thinkpad_Guru: You don't wanna know my setup ROFL
<Anabelle> Bogota, Colombia
<erateca> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu in a dell notebook and am currently in the partitioner... my problem is that there appears a tiny fat16 partition and the other ntfs windows partition. No that I try to add a fat32 partition, an ext3 partition and a linux-swap partition, it tells me that I have a maximum of 4 logical partitions. How can I install these partitions?
<Anabelle> my ISP is ETB, they suck
<shatrat> Anabelle, well, at least you can drink good coffee while youre waiting for them to fix the connection.
<Thinkpad_Guru> genii cmon? what is it a T1 and a rack of cisco routers and switches?
<Anabelle> LOL!! im drinking coffee right now!
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle I mean geographically :)
<shatrat> Anabelle, is there any way to get your own ruter and use the modem just as a modem?
<Anabelle> yes i guess, but haven0t tried
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle, guess coffee would mean not in the US. hehe
<shatrat> Anabelle, you could even set up one of your linux boxes as a router if it has enough ethernet cards or you have a switch.
<Anabelle> I do have a switch
<Anabelle> with 4 PCs and the Modem/router plugged in
<tues> is the alternat cd the 6.06 cd?
<genii> Thinkpad_Guru: At home where I am right now , no :) I have 2 ADSL lines, one is on a Gnet modem which is cascaded to 3 4port switches. The other line is on a speed stream6520 which does the wifi and is cascaded to 2 16 port switches
<genii> Thinkpad_Guru: At work we have 2 PRI lines and an oc3
<Anabelle> tues: no, there is an alternate CD for each version of Ubuntu, 6.06 has one and 6.10 has another one
<tues> k how do i find the 6.10 cd?
<tues> alternate
<Thinkpad_Guru> genii wow, uh wow, I have a 16 port switch, but is only using 3 ports...hehe See I'm cool too :)
<Anabelle> im not cool then? im from the third world!!! cooler than anyone
<Thinkpad_Guru> genni I have crappy government T1 at work...
<shatrat> tues,  http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<genii> Thinkpad_Guru: I have a couple clusters here, thats why all the switches
<shatrat> tues, or even better look for the torrent, then you dont have to worry about it being corrupt
<genii> Anabelle :)
<Thinkpad_Guru> genii cool, you render graphics, or are they servers?
<Anabelle> hey what's that with getting the torrent so it wont be corrupt :| ?
<Thinkpad_Guru> genii I didn't really mean that server part..  That didn't come out right..
<Anabelle> i installed 6.06 from an original (shipit) CD because all the 6.10 Cds i downloaded said to be corrupt
<Anabelle> even the alternates
<genii> Thinkpad_Guru: Right now I have 1 install cluster. They all pxe boot and install Dapper headless. this is for my work, we are distributing them. My other cluster is just something I am playing around with. Thinking about a rendering farm
<shatrat> Anabelle, bit torrent automatically checksums the completed file and checks for corruption.  HTTP has some error detection b/c of TCP but its more likely to be corrupt than bit torrent
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle, you may be burning them too fast try a slow speed like 4x
<Anabelle> i thought it was my laptop's drive
<shatrat> Anabelle, although as tp_g said it might be that you were burning too fast, I burn at 2x always
<Anabelle> i did try burning at 4x
<Thinkpad_Guru> genii, neat.  I wish I knew more about clustering, and had some money for the hardware.
<Anabelle> and didn't work either so i installed 6.06 and now im upgrading to 6.10 and eating up my bandwith so i want to limit the update LOL
<Anabelle> i guess i should just sleep and wait
<genii> Anabelle did you install the trickle program? It was on the link I gave
<Anabelle> yes i saw it, but i can't install anything while upgrading... can i?
<cables> Hey does anyone know what version of AbiWord supports OpenDocument?
<moeru> ok..how would one get into a directory with spaces in .wine?
<cables> If anyone had an answer to my abiword question in the last 10 seconds, I missed it... I accidentally left the channel.
<moeru> isn't it /name\ of \directory
<Anabelle> cables: there was no answer son't worry
<beg1689> is it possible to start nautilus without creating the desktop
<deepbluegene> hi. i just changing my ubuntu 6.10's settings and activated screensaver 'endgame' it iwas working fine in preview mode but when it becomes active after set time of 1 min it was just a black screen instead of screensaver.i have nvidia card and beryl is installed and working fine.
<cables> Anabelle, :)
<genii> Anabelle: Ah, OK. No, the apt-get will be locked up.
<shatrat> moeru, or you could just type the first bit and use Tab to copmlete
<moeru> Ah ha.God bless autocomplete
<Anabelle> yes i know... i thought i coul find like a slider to limit conection speed on the system settings or something...
<Anabelle> i am sometimes to optimistic with kubuntu
<shatrat> Anabelle, it's not something most people want to do.  When im downloading everybody else just has to deal with it.
<adjioev> I use some gedit or eclipse and sometimes if I want to select text i use shift- arrow up/down. Usually it works but sometimes instead of selecting it prints "2" or "8". how do i switch this mode off?
<Anabelle> LOL right but when im downloading I have to deal with it :@
<oiahsdf> how do i boot an ubuntu livecd so that it uses the vesa driver for X rather than ati?
<Anabelle>  ok Thankyou for all the help, i've never been to the IRC channel, i loved it
<oiahsdf> i'm trying to help someone over the phone so forgive me if this would be obvious with the computer in front of me
<odix> how can i unmount a windows partition? I'm using qtparted to resize it
<Anabelle> see you on the dark side of the moon
<odix> it says to umount /dev/hda1, but that gives me fstab errors
<odix> i got roger waters tickets ;p
<Thinkpad_Guru> Anabelle, have a good nite
<n30n> "Failed to create DirectInput device for Push-to-talk" when i try to use Ventrilo
<Anabelle> i went to roger water's concert last friday :D
<odix> how was it ?
<cables> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shatrat> n30n, there is a how to thread in the ubuntuforums.org gaming section for ventrilo somewhere, I just gave up on it though, ventrilo is crap in wine as well as windows
<odix> whats a good partition tool ?
<shatrat> odix, gparted is ok.
<n30n> shatrat: Thanks/
<odix> just tried it and it wont detect devices ;\
<odix> Error opening /dev/hda: Permission denied
<oiahsdf> would xmodule=vesa be the option to pass via grub?
<rootnode> and back agin
<rootnode> again*
<adjioev> I use  gedit or eclipse and sometimes if I want select some text i use shift- arrow up/down. Usually it works but sometimes instead of selecting it prints "2" or "8". how do i switch this mode off?
<rootnode> i just tried to upgrade from dapper to feisty alpha 5
<rootnode> but now i run into more than 1 dependency problem
<Madpilot> rootnode, did you upgrade to Edgy first, from Dapper?
<Flannel> rootnode: Upgrading from dapper to feisty isn't supported.  You should have gone through edgy first.
<rootnode> Madpilot: no
<odix> whats the difference between dapper & edgy ?
<Flannel> odix: They're just different versions.  In that case, about four months ;)
<Madpilot> rootnode, not good. Upgrades have to be done in order
<odix> how do i find out mine ?
<rootnode> i asked for that here a few hours ago and i was suggested to directly upgrade to feisty
<rootnode> nah, never mind...
<n30n> 
<Madpilot> odix, System->About Ubuntu
<odix> damn i cant unmount my windows filesystem to resize it ;\
<toydolls> holaaa
<odix> edgy...is this the newest ?
<Flannel> odix: most recent stable, yes.
<odix> flannel do you know how to umount the ntfs filesystem ?
<zack> hey, i have apache working with php and mysql quite fine at the moment, but I want to know if installing lighttpd will screw it up?
<Flannel> odix: just like normal.  umount
<apallo> is there an IRC client i can use in gnome that isn't xchat or gaim?
<odix> gives me fstab errors
<zack> i'm installing Ruby on Rails and the guide I'm using is saying to use lighttpd
<odix> gIRC?
<mistone> zack: word
<kalorin> so does anyone run a machine with 2 disks in it?
<kalorin> if so how are you using the 2nd disk, as a mirror, or spanning?
<bohsain> whats the module/driver for this sound card: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<mistone> kalorin:  HD's?
<tag_> well
<kalorin> or just a lazy mirrors where you sync them every day or so
<mistone> I run a machine with two harddirves
<zack> apallo: chatzilla is a pretty good IRC addon for firefox
<zack> mistone:?
<tag_> Ruby on Rails and lighttpd are like amazingly popular for not much reason, but I can say that it's much better than the previous trend of PHP and Apache
<apallo> i want a standalone client, but gui
<kalorin> what I'd really like to do is have these two disks sync every day or so at some point so that I have a fairly recent backup but also have the ability to get stuff back if I nuke it
<kalorin> sort of a lazy mirror
<kalorin> trying to figure out how to do it in such a way as that the other disk is actually bootable as well if there's a harddisk failure on the primary
<zack> @tag: so does it matter if i have apache and lighttpd running at once? i kinda want to be able to work with both at once, if rails uses lighttpd exclusively
<kalorin> they're the same manufacturer and model
<kalorin> I guess I could just do a DD on them
<lisapc> i have an inbuilt webcam.  can I get it to work in Edgy?
<kalorin> but they're 400gb
<Flannel> zack: as long as they're listening on different ports, you should be able to run them both, sure.
<kalorin> perhaps a dd to start and then rsync's after that?
<zack> Flannel: awesome, ta
<odix> uh-oh..
<odix> i unmounted my partition and made it smaller
<odix> now i cant unmount my linux partition, so how do i add more space to that ?
<carlfk3> toshiba laptop, built in wifi, lspcmica says orinoco_cs - edgy and feisty both show it in iwconfig, but it wont 'link' to the open AP - someone got a clue fo rme?
<Flannel> odix: er, did you "umount" by itself?
<odix> sudo umount /dev/hda1
<kalorin> odix, if you're running it live, you might have some problems with that
<kalorin> ack 2am
<kalorin> time for bed was like 2 hours ago :(
<kalorin> blah
<ubuntu> !iso
<odix> no its an install
<kalorin> night all
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubuntu> !iso
<ubuntu> error
<ubuntu> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<odix> now what ?
<odix> boot to windows and resize the ext3 ?
<VeganChick> hi guys. i just deleted my entire top panel and i can't find some of the menu options...
<r4nge> major stupidness, i accidently removed +x from the "others" group for sudo and now i cant sudo chmod it back
<r4nge> any chance of me chmoding it back to +x
<Cryoniq> Is it like they say, all bad things happen in the morning :)
<Madpilot> VeganChick, right-click on your surviving panel, select New Panel, then all the panel widgets are available thru Add to Panel
<VeganChick> Madpilot, I found all of those, but I'm missing the 'applications' 'places' and 'system' menus
<Cryoniq> If I would like to partition some space on a harddrive, and then mount it to a dir under root, how do I manage it to mount at boot?
<Madpilot> VeganChick, I think it's the Menu Bar widget
<Madpilot> all three menus are one widget
<gsxr600> hello everybody
<Cryoniq> I know there is a file somewhere I can edit to add mount commands etc that run at boot, but it was a long time since I even looked that way
<VeganChick> Madpilot, thanks! I thought that widget was just the icon and i was looking for all 3 menus... *facepalm*
<Cryoniq> and it is probably not even the correct way to do it anyway...
<mneptok> Cryoniq: /etc/fstab
<Cryoniq> thanks mneptok :)
<lisapc> when I try to run Easycam2, it says: No camera, or no compatible camera found.  What can I do?  The webcam is built into my laptop
<mneptok> Cryoniq: you'll need UUIDs on EDgy and later. df will give you those
<Cryoniq> =)
<omegabeta> Question: I have screwed up my theme, gnome-panbel and other such stuff no longer works, How can i set the theme back to default without using X?
<hang3r> does anyone know why the update notifier wont create an icon in the notification tray? Automatic updates are enabled but it never shows up
<r4nge> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubunt1> hwye
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> i have problem
<ubunt1> how can i see how hdd space is occupied
<mistone> hang3r: no updates? lol
<VeganChick> Where can I find a keyboard map (or something) that tells me what the numbers of the keys are? I'm trying to code a 'right-click' function since I'm on an iBook (one mouse button)
<ubunt1> i install Test drive unlimited in spanish and i can't find it where it is saved
<hang3r> mistone, There are updates, i just have to do it manually
<ubunt1> and now i install test drive unlimited in English and i find it
<ubunt1> and if UBuntu say that there have 6 gb in this direcotry then there is the TEst Drive In SPanish
<bulmer> VeganChick: man loadkeys
<genii> VeganChick: Take a look at http://cvsweb.xfree86.org/cvsweb/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/etc/xcode.xfree86?rev=3.3
<gabz> how do we work out what drivers are installed ? is it lcpi ?
<seravitae> anyone here play UT2K4 on ubuntu? seem to be having some difficulties. (it was running fine last time i installed it)
<genii> gabz lsmod
<gabz> genii, thanks
<VeganChick> thanks guys!
<genii> gabz np
<oz__> yes seravitae
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. this makes me confused. I have 2 NTFS drives with their respective own partitions. I used captive to access them. They are mounted in fstab as hdc1 and hdd1 under /dev then there been created directories under /mnt for each of their patition. But in order to access those, I need to mount them everytime after reboot. Is that correct? Or should I add something to bootup that mounts them to the dirs under /mnt. /dev/hddc1 and /
<seravitae> oz__:  have you had any wierd things occur?
<oz__> no, all work fine for me, did you install it with locki installer?
<hang3r> Ok, So if know one can help me with that, does anyone know where the update-notifier stores its config?
<seravitae> oz__: the locki installer? whats that?
<seravitae> I just use the normal install script. it worked fine last time, but this time my mouse cursor goes nuts
<seravitae> and inside the the game, the sensetivity is so high that like, 1 pixel movement makes my whole character rotate
<rryan> can someone help me with installing ubuntu on a tablet ? it has a PCMCIA cdrom drive that it can boot from, but any distro of linux that uses ISOLINUX can't get past initramfs, it drops me to a busybox shell that says (initramfs)
<oz__> the file what can install ut2k4, search it on the web an retry install
<seravitae> well, ill look it up but the install script on the dvd works fine?
<rryan> I was able to install Fedora Core 3 a few years ago just fine with their boot cd
<Cryoniq> (I seriously need to get me a PDF of basic linux administration ^^ Forgot so much past years)
<oz__> nop, juste an .bin file who ask you to put dvd in your drive
<oz__> (sorry for my english =) )
<hirogen> Im not getting any sound at all out.  Can anyone give me a few ideas to check?
<ircusr> hi all
<Cryoniq> (joke, are the speakers plugged in?)
<hirogen> lol
<Cryoniq> =P
<seravitae> oz__: yeah, but how does that script differ to the one on the cd
<hirogen> I assure you everythings functioning properly, where are some places to check to enable the sound
<oz__> maybe an update ??
<oz__> xhat s your error message
<Cryoniq> Hmm..
<vader> Hello Everyone, I have bought a new laptop.... HP dv9000 series.... Tried several different Ubuntu distro's and allways after the initial updates, I cannot get it to completely boot. x hangs so bad I cannot even get into text mode. The laptop has the nvidia chipset
<hirogen> no error
<Cryoniq> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hirogen> just no sound
<seravitae> im downloading the official linux update now - but i certainly didnt need this before.
<seravitae> oz__: i dont get an error message. my mouse goes crazy.
<jax> does anyone know where do i find the plugin for monkey's audio (ape)...thanks
<hirogen> I set it to alsa, didnt work Ill check out the other links
<oz__> ha....i dont know...
<genii> Cryoniq in your /etc/fstab you need entries something like: /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1     ro,user,auto 0 0 and /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hdd1     ro,user,auto 0 0
<Cryoniq> I had some problems also get my sounds to work, but more related to certain apps and codecs I suspect (still) :P
<steelb> where is my grub config
<seravitae> It has to do with the SD layer i believe
<bulmer> look in /boot/gub
<bulmer> look in /boot/grb
<seravitae> if i press ctrl+g the game works fine, but my mouse cursor drops out of the game.
<bulmer> look in /boot/grub  man i cant type
<seravitae> if i lock the cursor inside the window, it goes crazy.
<Cryoniq> Ah :) Thanks genii *bow*
<genii> Cryoniq np
<oz__> lol, very strange problem
<steelb> thanks bulmenr
<rryan> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize my PCMCIA cdrom ? The live cd drops me to (initramfs) busybox shell.
<steelb> lerls
<rryan> my guess is it can't mount the cdrom so it can't get the data it needs
<wiseKid> how do i go about getting a GUI for Ubuntu server
<Cryoniq> genii, he he.. next problem.. my fstab look like that with the /mnt/capitive-200gb for hdd1 etc.. hmm...... to be more exact it is --> /dev/hdd1 /mnt/captive-200gb captive-ntfs defaults,noauto 0 0
<Cryoniq> Strange that I need to do sudo mount /mnt/captive-200gb each time after reboot in order to get anything from it.. *shrug*
<genii> Cryoniq Ah. No idea then, i don't know about captive-ntfs much
<Helmi> i have two sound devices attached. a soundblaster audigy2 and a sennheiser usb headset. both basically work but i have repeatedly trouble with the headset. skype reports "problem with sound device" nearly everytime...
<Helmi> ideas anyone?
<ubunt1> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ubunt1> !space
<Flannel> wiseKid: what sort of GUI do yo uwant?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiseKid> a desktop
<Flannel> wiseKid: Ubuntu? Kubuntu? Xubuntu?  fluxbox?
<wiseKid> Ubuntu
<Flannel> wiseKid: install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<Cryoniq> genii, I wish I didn't either and instead had a linux partition of it instead, but unfortunate I migrated finaly from windows totaly and it is loaded to 98% with stuff ^^
<wiseKid> With sudo apt-get??
<Flannel> wiseKid: yep.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wiseKid> That just tells me to put in the server cd and nothing happens
<ubunt1> !i want to see where the much space or which directory have much space
<Flannel> wiseKid: do you have internet on this machine?
<wiseKid> Yes
<Cryoniq> (oh except that I have a VMware workstation for Linux installed with XP around.. it is okay to call me a cheater now :P)
<lisapc> is there any way to get a USB TV TUner to work in Edgy?
<wiseKid> I set up Ath0 the same as when I use Ubuntu
<Flannel> ubunt1: 'df' or 'du', at the terminal, there's a "disk usage" GUI utility in edgy, I believe.
<omegabeta> Question: I have screwed up my theme, gnome-panel and other such stuff no longer works, How can i set the theme back to default without using X?
<Flannel> wiseKid: alright, edit your sources.list, comment out (with #) the CD line.
<genii> Cryoniq Maybe add the option auto instead of it being noauto. noauto means you need to manually mount it
<omegacenti> Just wondering, but has the modification to intel i810 drivers where 915resolution is no longer needed happened yet?
<omegacenti> I couldn't find any information on it.
<Cryoniq> genii, that makes sense. I'll try that :P
<wiseKid> I'm on a live CD right now
<wiseKid> I get something like freeBSD before setting up xorg
<Flannel> wiseKid: what?  freebsd?
<gabz> wiseKid, you need to install ubuntu to install the desktop
<wiseKid> the command line
<Flannel> wiseKid: command line is linux, just as much as it is BSD.
<wiseKid> I dont know how to use command line that well =(
<Cryoniq> I so totaly love the goodwill to help in Linux world *hugs the comunity*
<Flannel> wiseKid: alrright, so, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then add the # to the beginning of the cd line (it'll be near the top), then ctrl-O to save, ctrl-X to quit that, then "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<lnxtech> Has anyone ever seen a folder disappear on ubuntu when you renamed a folder on an hfsplus (journaling turned off) filesystem?
<boojit> hey all, so um anyone else here who has just put on the last slew of updates for Feisty Herd 5, on a Thinkpad T40 series?
<ubunt1> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> Can someone help me set up Evolution with my GMail account? Will that work?
<Flannel> boojit: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty
<boojit> I just did and lost my wireless
<wiseKid> Flannel: thanks gonna try that now
<boojit> Flannel: thanks much
<Cryoniq> boojit, you running Feisty Fawn?
<Flannel> wiseKid: once you get that installed, come back, and ask how to install the desktop kernel, instead of the server one
<LadyNikon> whats 6.06 breezy?
<boojit> Cryoniq: yes
<Cryoniq> boojit, nice! How is it compared to Edgy?
<Flannel> LadyNikon: 6.06 is Dapper, 5.10 is breezy.  There is no "6.06 breezy",  They're different releases.  The former is one of the current ones, the latter has one month left before it goes out of support
<LadyNikon> so 6.06 is dapper ok
<LadyNikon> is there  a list of the different releases
<LadyNikon> thanks Flannel :)
<Cryoniq> I am really looking forward to Feisty, but I am too chicken to actually take the step over to it untill it is released as sharp :)
<LadyNikon> Cryoniq: heh.. but thats not fun!
<Cryoniq> lol
<wiseKid> Flannel: I was trying to get lamp installed and configured the easy way, or is it not that difficult for Ubuntu edgy
<ubunt1> du
<ubunt1> don't worek
<ubunt1> work
<ubunt1> i still don't have space
<Flannel> LadyNikon: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<yell0w> cowards
* yell0w runs
<tapoxi> Is it worth it to install network-manager in Edgy, or is it too unstable?
<Flannel> wiseKid: eh?  Installing LAMP on a desktop box is still painless.
<wiseKid> lol k
<wiseKid> brb
<Flannel> wiseKid: but, you still want the desktop kernel, not the server kernel, if you're using it as a desktop
<LadyNikon> ah the new one is edgy
<beta-guy> I need help with enabling sound on my computer it looks like it found the sound card but I'm hearing no sound
<LadyNikon> i must have used an old disk or something
<Flannel> !sound  | beta-guy
<ubotu> beta-guy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wiseKid> ok I'll get that installed
<Cryoniq> why is it called coward btw? Someting to do with cow? But cows aren't that chicken :P
<n30n> How do i configure wine sound settings
<Flannel> ubotu: you need more space?  sorry, those commands tell you how much space you have
<Cryoniq> (nm that question is for a totaly different irc channel :P )
<Flannel> ubunt1: sorry, that was for you
<yell0w> Cryoniq, just talking  'bout those who don't live onthe edge
<Cryoniq> =)
<yell0w> :P
<n30n> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<n30n> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ncaller> I'm trying to get vmware-server working in Edgy, I have the server installed and kernel modules loaded, I am running the 64bit version of Edgy, I am having a problem with vmware-authd.  It just says . Reason: Operation not permitted, when I try to connect to it.  Any ideas?
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. I could make a VMWare virtual partition and actually install feisty and look for myself I just realised *bonk myself*
<ubunt1> Flannel: and do you know the command that see who file use much space
<LadyNikon> whats a good vm ware client?
<LadyNikon> well opensource version
<ncaller> ...vmware-server-console
<LadyNikon> ncaller: will that run windows though
<LadyNikon> i heard it didnt
<yell0w> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ircusr> what i dont like about vmware is that it doesnt have 3d accel
<Matthai> want to run windows under ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> yell0w: that would be great and all.. if i wasnt looking for an opensource version :)
<LadyNikon> thanks for the help though
<ncaller> Lady then look at Xen
<yell0w> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ncaller> www.Xensource.com
* LadyNikon hates all the triggers
<LadyNikon> thanks ncaller
<LadyNikon> thanks yellow
<mura> hello. i just wondering, does standard edgy eft (on ubuntu liveCD) support dual core processors?
* yell0w pokes LadyNikon  ;)
<Checkka> DOes ubuntu have a utility to compile svn's?
<ncaller> svn's?
<ircusr> does Xen have 3d accel?
<Checkka> to basically install something like this: svn://svn.videolan.org/vlc/trunk
<Matthai> LadyNikon, don't try with xen, it is pain in the ***, especially networking .-)
<ncaller> you use svn to download it
<yell0w> LadyNikon, triggers save time and keystrokes and long facts
<Checkka> is svn a command?
<ncaller> then use gcc or whatever to build it
<ncaller> yes
<shatrat> Checkka, well, theres "svn" to check out the source code, and then you should be able to use ./configure, make, sudo make install
<ubunt1> recycle bin in kde wher is
<Checkka> ok
<Checkka> but svn doesnt seem to be a command in ubuntu
<shatrat> Checkka, although you know there is VLC in the repositories?
<Matthai> LadyNikon, YESTERDAY i SET UP WINDOWS UNDER VMWARE OLAYER UNDER uBUNTU AND IT IS WORKING GREAT
<ncaller> LadyNikon Xen is going to be great, I'm going to wait on it another 6 months though at least
<ajkochanowicz> anyone know how to use Azureus?
<shatrat> CharlieSu, sudo apt-get install svn ;D
<Matthai> sorry, caps lock
<yell0w> Checkka, sudo aptitude install svn
<Checkka> yeah i need to use a very new version of vlc
<LadyNikon> yell0w: yea but it doesnt give opinions and take out the human part of the convo.. which is what i wanted :)
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, I do
<Flannel> Checkka, yell0w, shatrat, subversion, not svn
<LadyNikon> Matthai: its for school
<ajkochanowicz> whenever I download a .torrent file, it tells me it's not a file
<LadyNikon> I need to run win 98 and win 2k for class
<shatrat> ajkochanowicz, "it"?
<yell0w> Flannel, ahh, i got it mixed up with cvs, thanks for the reminder
<ircusr> what class?
<ajkochanowicz> he hurt me...
<Checkka> thanks Flannel
<yell0w> LadyNikon, thus they are called factoids :)
<yell0w> night all!
<da-z> hello. did anyone manage to make a tapioca - gtalk call on ubuntu ? using the ubuntu edgy build from the tapioca webpage
<b34numz> any young females?
<b34numz> are there?
<ncaller> you haven't hung around the linux scene before have you?
<Olivia> sup wiggars
<Olivia> whats the craic in here then
<Olivia>  hwta the hell is this?
<Olivia> how come when i rite sum fin every thign stops
<b34numz> aree there any young girls if so press 666
<Olivia>  perver
<Olivia> t
<Olivia> so whats the beef?
<Olivia> where is every one from
<Checkka> after I've checked out the svn, where do i config/make it?
<spike723> where can I get the "tip" command in ubuntu?
<Olivia>  hellllllo
<ncaller> Checkka what directory did you download the source into??
<Madpilot> spike723, 'tip'?
<Checkka> svn checkout svn://svn.videolan.org/vlc/trunk vlc-trunk
<Checkka> i simply ran that command
<Olivia>  checka
<spike723> Madpilot: it's like "cu" or "minicom"
<Checkka> ?
<Hobbsee> !offtopic > Olivia
<Checkka> hmm i see it in my ~ folder
<Olivia>  helo
<da-z> Checkka: if your svn co http://...program program && cd program && ./configure && make
<Olivia> checckaa what is this chat room 4
<Madpilot> Olivia, this channel is for tech support for Ubuntu. If you want to just chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<da-z> Checkka: also install checkinstall and fakeroot. then, instead of make install issue: sudo checkinstall -D make install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125-238-92-148.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<da-z> so you-ll get a package before installing, in order to easy reinstall/remove
<Checkka> da-z, but i dont really wish to install it, i just want to run it from the same folder
<Checkka> da-z, there doesnt seem to be a ./configure file in the folder
<da-z> Checkka: some programs need installing, if they have hardcoded paths ..
<clouder`grr> Is there a way to get a list of suggested packages to be removed by apt?  I noticed it comes up some times when I install or uninstall how do I just get it just to see
<Checkka> ok
<Luke> i'm trying to replace lilo with grub but when I run grub-install, I get "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." Anyone know how to fix this?
<Checkka> da-z, there's a configure.ac file
<da-z> Checkka: maybe it is already built (binary)
<da-z> or maybe it's a python app ..
<Flannel> clouder`grr: if you add -s to the command, it'll simulate, and just show you what.  Or, you can view the packges (apt-cache show [package] ), or go to packages.ubuntu.com and browse online
<da-z> you'll learn to make the difference in time
<Flannel> !grub | Luke
<ubotu> Luke: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Luke: first link gives step by step on installing GRUB
<Luke> Flannel: thanks
<Checkka> im not sure how to configure it
<Checkka> there's no ./configure
<Olivia> ,ad pilot where do u get that chat at:D
<Olivia>  this is a boring chat room have u ppl nothing better to do with ur lives
<Olivia>  lol
<Checkka> there's a configure.ac file...
<shatrat> Checkka, if there is no "configure" is there an "autogen.sh" maybe? or a file named "INSTALL" or "README" that you could look in for instructions?
<clouder`grr> Flannel: thanks :D
<Olivia> where d u go to my lovley
<da-z> Checkka: its an autoconf file
<gabz> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Checkka> lol, there's not autogen.sh but there is a INSTALL that
<Olivia> b
<Checkka> tells me to run ./configure
<da-z> Checkka: just issue the command autoconf first
<da-z> and will create a configure based on the configure.ac template
<Luke> Flannel: same error... the guide says exactly to do what I'm already doing
<Checkka> ./autoconf?
<da-z> apt-get install autoconf
<da-z> and then autoconf in the directory of the program
<Checkka> neat
<Checkka> what does it do?
<mneptok> configures things. automatically.
<da-z> quote from the autoconf manual " To create configure from configure.ac, run the autoconf program with no arguments.  autoconf processes configure.ac with the M4 macro processor, using the Autoconf macros."
<Checkka> i get alot of configure.ac:5562: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_JAVA
<mneptok> Checkka: what are you trying to build?
<Checkka> vlc-trunk
<mneptok> why not VLC from the repos?
<Checkka> i need to use a very new version
<Checkka> for shoutcast tv support
<mistone> I have a microSD card ( and reader ) and I am trying to remove the .Trash-mistone folder but it says its read only
<mneptok> VLC is going to have a TON of source lib dependencies.
<mistone> how do I delete it
<da-z> Checkka: does a README or INSTALL exist in there ? maybe you should read it first...
<Checkka> the INSTALL tells me to run ./configure
<Luke> i'm trying to replace lilo with grub but when I run grub-install, I get "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." Anyone know how to fix this?
<Checkka> i think they use the same INSTALL for all their sources
<Checkka> the README is just credits
<shatrat> mistone, cd to /media/whateverthename of the card is and sudo rm -r -Trash-mistone perhaps
<da-z> sounds like the svn version isnt a release version for which the INSTALL is made
<mistone> shatrat I tried it said read only file system
<mistone> I tried making myself the owner of the file
<mistone> I tried chmod 777
<shatrat> mistone, or gksudo nautilus and do it graphically.  Oh, hmm, well in that case im not sure
<shatrat> mistone, does it have a little write protect switch on it?
<da-z> Checkka: compiling things can be complicated. you must know what you're doing there
<mneptok> mistone: what format is the card?
<mistone> microSD
<mneptok> filesystem
<Checkka> ah :(
<mistone> FAT32
<mistone> er
<mistone> FAT16
<mneptok> chown -R the mount point
<mistone> same error( for every file )
<pajama> exir
<pajama> exit
<Checkka> hmm
<Checkka> make just creates binaries correct?
<cpk1> isnt there an aptitude cowsay thing? besides the cowsay? like where you can make dragons and stuff
<Checkka> make install moves the binaries to the correct places?
<mistone> I think I am going to format the card
<VeganChick> I can't seem to edit sysctl.conf in order to emulate a right-click on my one button mouse...and i can't log in as root, but i *can* log in as root in terminal...
<shatrat> Checkka, make compiles, make install installs, youre correct
<mneptok> mistone: sudo chown -R $username:$username /path/to/mount/point
<shatrat> !sudo | VeganChick
<ubotu> VeganChick: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Checkka> ok thanks
<mistone> mneptok: I can't own the file
<VeganChick> i tried to edit the file through terminal and then it wouldn't let me get out of the file (the ^ commands didn't work)
<mistone> Its because of how mounted shit works
<mneptok> mistone: why
<mistone> its like if you try to chown a mounted file
<mistone> you can't
<mneptok> did you put the card in fstab?
<mistone> well you could
<shatrat> VeganChick, those are ctrl, like ctrl O to save and ctrl x to exit
<mneptok> if you put the card in fstab, take it out
<VeganChick> ohhh, thanks shatrat!
<mneptok> the autmount will handle perms
<Checkka> lol, conclusion
<Checkka> I guess ill be using vmware and 8gb of my HD until a new VLC comes out in repo form :\
<mneptok> Checkka: URL for a stream you want to watch?
<Checkka> hold on
<Checkka> http://64.157.15.135:8010;stream.nsv
<cpk1> no one knows anything about a super duper apt-get moo? =(
<chuck`_> anyone running a LAMP setup?
<mneptok> Checkka: i can hear but not see it in the repo version of mPlayer
<Checkka> yeah
<Checkka> the current vlc doesnt support it
<Checkka> the video
<genii> chuck`_: Yes, on 6.06
<chuck`_> did you have any trouble with mod_perl or mysql after installing the packages w/ synaptic?
<Checkka> http://66.90.103.36:10000;stream.nsv
<Checkka> try that one
<Checkka> that should make more *nix users more into shoutcast :)
<chuck`_> PHP is working fine, but mod_perl and mysqld are bitching about permissions
<genii> chuck`_: I did a minimalistic install with no gui and used apt-get to install other stuff.
<zipper> Back when 6.06 were out, i tried putting it on my laptop. After much trouble i got everything but acpi working. Wouldnt boot unless i turned acpi=off. I didnt try out APM however, what are the advantages and disadvantages of apm vs acpi?
<chuck`_> Well, same deal
<FlipCoder> hey, is it possible to get higher resolutions than just 1024x768 on ubuntu 6.10 live?
<mistone> how do I format something to FAT16 64k cluster
<zipper> FlipCoder: yes
<genii> chuck`_: But anyhow, no iisues installing the perl module
<zipper> FlipCoder: you're having trouble changing it to something?
<FlipCoder> i have an ati radeon x300, and im not sure if i can do the driver installation on the live cd
<FlipCoder> well, it only has 2 options, 800x600 and 1024x768
<spike723> are there docs on getting compiz set up?
<zipper> FlipCoder: what does your monitor support?
<FlipCoder> its a widescreen 21" so pretty high, let me check
<zipper> spike723: loads on the ubuntu forums
<chuck`_> genii: I've installed everything fine but whenever I try to execute a perl script through CGI it returns a 403 error
<genii> chuck`_: I used libapache2-mod-perl2 however
<koprnikus> what is screen buffer ?
<FlipCoder> 1680x1050
<espen> when i boot the ubuntu 6.10 cd, it takes some time to load, but after that i get a command screen where no commands work.. anyone know anything about that?
<chuck`_> genii: I believe I used the same
<Luke> i'm trying to replace lilo with grub but when I run grub-install, I get "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." Anyone know how to fix this?
<FlipCoder> 1680x1050 is the max i get in windows
<chuck`_> genii: I chmod'd the script and put in the AddHandler line in the apache conf but no dice
<genii> chuck Ah, that looks like an execution problem. Make sure wherever you have the scripts that the webserver user has rights to it and that executable is set
<chuck`_> genii: and the Options line for the documentroot
<zipper> FlipCoder: look inside your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf - it contains all resolutions and other stuff. Just add the resolutions you want. You can change resolution inside X with ctrl+alt+ +/-
<chuck`_> genii: should just need Options +ExecCGI on the DocumentRoot for that, right?
<FlipCoder> oh cool i didnt know that, thanks
<FlipCoder> ill give it a try
<genii> chuck`_: Yup, thats all it should need.
<CaptainMorgan> new install of 6.10, what happened to my graphics? I am experiencing 'shadowing' when I attempt to move any window. I examined xorg.conf and it noted ATI under "Device" and later on down. Isn't that correct? That's what I have installed... I didn't experience shadowing in 6.06
<chuck`_> genii: Tried it ;o
<chuck`_> genii: Doesn't work for whatever reason
<chuck`_> so something else is fubar
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, ati happens
<zipper> FlipCoder: np.. beware though, lots of people get problems when they mess with xorg.conf, but dont be scared. Its the fastest way to do it... if it works :)
<FlipCoder> ah
<genii> chuck`_: Did you chown them to the apache user ( I think is wwwroot or so)
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, are you saying this is permanent ?
<Checkka> lol
<FlipCoder> so what about hardware acceleration, do i need fglrx?
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, you might be using the vesa driver
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, what video card you have?
<zipper> FlipCoder: for 3d accel, yeah
<FlipCoder> is that possible on just the live cd?
<xemoka> (anyone know anything about getting broadcom wireless working on an acer system (that being knowing more then what the forums say about it...)
<FlipCoder> because im just making sure everything works before getting a new hard drive for ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, ATI X1300 VisionTek
<Checkka> Amazing, im using 8gb of hd space, and 256mb of reserved RAM, but to watch any tv show i want its well worth it
<chuck`_> genii: `invalid user`... is there a command to list availible users/groups?
<zipper> FlipCoder: hmm, dont think it will work
<zipper> FlipCoder: since the xorg.conf config file which needs to be changed, is on the live cd
<FlipCoder> ah
<FlipCoder> i just need to verify that my videocard works with ubuntu before doing the full install
<genii> chuck`_: If you do sudo vipw    you can see all of them. to exit, use :q!
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, open your xorg.conf
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, it is
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, check your device section
<zipper> FlipCoder: probably... Not obscenely old, nor bleeding edge new.
<CaptainMorgan> I did.. what I am looking for?
<genii> chuck`_: Also a ls -l of /var/www should say who owns that stuff
<ShakaGoldSaint> driver    "<whatDoYouHaveHere>"
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, ?
<CaptainMorgan> what? oh... please tab my name, thanks..
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, 	Driver		"vesa"
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, :D
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, what should it be ?
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, fresh install right?
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, yes
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, alrigthy, you need to install the #~#5!!@@ fglrx driver
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, enable the restricted repo in synaptic
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint,  it is enables
<CaptainMorgan> enabled
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, perfect
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, just in case: sudo apt-get update
<zipper> FlipCoder: if you're lucky, after the install, the system might even get some better info from your screens EEID and fix the resolutions itself. Not sure how much of a deal the live cd does of this.
<chuck`_> genii: I chown'd the script to www-data as well as the directory but still no dice
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, already done
<chuck`_> genii: That's the only user I saw that seemed related to the httpd
<FlipCoder> yea, i figured it might do that, didnt want to assume though
<genii> chuck`_: Hmm. Try putting as first line in one of the scripts:    #!/usr/bin/perl        <--- put in path of perl executable
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, then: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<ShakaGoldSaint> then: sudo aticonfig --initial
<chuck`_> genii: Did it already
<gabz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> chuck`_: Yes, that was the right user :)
<ShakaGoldSaint> then reboot, or if you feel geek then: sudo modprobe fglrx and then restart X, (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<ShakaGoldSaint> oh wait
<ShakaGoldSaint> before that last thing, you have to disable composite in xorg.conf
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, no worries.. Ill reboot.. thank you
<ShakaGoldSaint> wait
<CaptainMorgan> disable composite?
<tmorris> how do I chmod all directories to +x recursively?
<ShakaGoldSaint> yep
<CaptainMorgan> how?
<ShakaGoldSaint> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chuck`_> genii: basically i've done everything I've done the past 500 times i setup apache on other boxes (and then some) but it still bitches about permissions
<ShakaGoldSaint> add these three lines:
<cafuego_> find . -type d -exec chmod a+x {} \;
<tmorris> ah thanks, I nearly had it :)
<gabz> tmorris, add -R
<cafuego_> gabz: no
<moty> goijfiojo
<ShakaGoldSaint> Section "Extensions"
<moty> hpkpkpokd
<ShakaGoldSaint> Option	    "Composite" "Disable"
<ShakaGoldSaint> EndSection
<genii> chuck`_: Well, if you want to pastebin your httpd.conf or apache2.conf I'll look at it. Also a ls -l result of the path containing the perl scripts may be useful to examine permissions etc
<moty> aku lg mumet
<ShakaGoldSaint> in the end of the file, then reboot, and that should be it
<moty> haloo genii
<JonasNZ> hey. wondering if i can get some help setting up an internet connection over bluetooth with my gprs phone
<chuck`_> genii: Sure, give me a few secs
<moty> pejuh kowe
<tmorris> thanks cafuego
<genii> moty Good morning (or evening depening on where you are)
<moty> taiiiiiiiii
<moty> asuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<moty> bajingan
<moty> lonte
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, will do, thank you
<Luke> i'm trying to replace lilo with grub but when I run grub-install, I get "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." Anyone know how to fix this?
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, np
<ShakaGoldSaint> let me know if it works
<moty> fuck you
<genii> Luke try using the root switch. man grub-install should give you more info
<genii> Luke --root-direcory   or similar is what to look for
<kraut> moin
<VeganChick> argh....i can't log in as the root user
<Checkka> HOw do i remove old linux kernels?
<Joshooa> I just used GParted to partition my 200GB harddrive into smaller ones, and it only mounts the first partition, how do I mount the rest?
<timfrost> !root | VeganChick
<ubotu> VeganChick: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<VeganChick> I know what root is, i just can't log into it.
<VeganChick> Does Ubuntu not do that like mac does?
<genii> VeganChick: You are not supposed to be able to login as root user, so that is a good thing. Use the sudo command to do things with root privelege
<VeganChick> oh
<timfrost> VeganChick, use sudo instead
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, so?
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, thanks! not is there no more shadowing, but there's also a nice difference between the previous
<CaptainMorgan> not *only
<VeganChick> i don't like editing files in terminal...
<CaptainMorgan> it's 'sharper'
<Joshooa> VeganChick: Have you tried with gksudo gedit?
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, that was because you were using a nerdenthal driver
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<genii> VeganChick: You can use gksudo gedit      as well for graphical root-privelege editor
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, the one that works with almost every single card
<genii> VeganChick: That is for gnome, for KDE it is kdesu kate    (or editor name you prefer)
<Luke> genii: yea i've used that with no luck =/
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, i have to say this is the very first time that my explanation works at the first try :D
<CaptainMorgan> ahaha, nice job ;)
<genii> chuck`_: Did you give a url? I may have missed it if so
<zipper> Back when 6.06 were out, i tried putting it on my laptop. After much trouble i got everything but acpi working. Wouldnt boot unless i turned acpi=off. I didnt try out APM however, what are the advantages and disadvantages of apm vs acpi - and how does one change between the two?
<chuck`_> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10147/  on there is the path to perl, permissions on the entire directory listing of the document root, the Perl script code and then the httpd.conf (DocumentRoot + relevant info is defined at the bottom)
<CaptainMorgan> ShakaGoldSaint, curious tho.. where you come by this information?
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, you can now try xgl+beryl/compiz :D
<chuck`_> genii: There :] 
<CaptainMorgan> ? waht's that?
<genii> chuck`_:  :) OK studying
<mneptok> CaptainMorgan: trust me, you don't want 'em
<ShakaGoldSaint> xD
<CaptainMorgan> I mean, a google search wouldn't provide with that info.. unless I did it wrong..
<ShakaGoldSaint> yep
<CaptainMorgan> technical docs ?
<CaptainMorgan> official tech docs?
<ShakaGoldSaint> your linux installation is unstable enough with the fglrx driver, you won't want any more troubles
<ShakaGoldSaint> :P
<ShakaGoldSaint> i recommend you NOT to look for "beryl" on youtbe ;)
<hollywoodb> zipper: acpi is useful for suspend, power management, things like that.... I don't believe apm is used much any more.... there are still some systems where acpi is problematic, though
<genii> chuck`_: "test.cgi*" is the script you are testing??
<chuck`_> genii: Yes
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, if you already did... and you discovery you've now became a eye-candy freak, there's #ubuntu-effects
<ShakaGoldSaint> discovered*
<zipper> hollywoodb: i see.. Well, i cant use acpi at all, the system wont even boot with it. I can live without the fancy options, but i would like to have at least some power features. Was thinking that using apm was better than just turning acpi off
<genii> chuck`_: Remove the *
<Luke> genii: any other suggestions for the error i'm getting?
<chuck`_> genii: What asterisk?
<binary0> if i do a find . -mtime +365 , and pipe to -exec to delete the files, will it delete subdirectories as well inside directories or _only_ files ?
<VeganChick> grr, apparently i'm not supposed to be able to right-click easily. nothing it working
<hollywoodb> zipper: well, you may still be able to pull off cpu scaling to conserve power, but I know sleep states and such are indicated by acpi states: http://www.advogato.org/article/913.html
<chuck`_> genii: that's just part of the terminal's output, it's not actually in the filename ;o
<chuck`_> genii: chuck@chucktop:/var/www$ cp test.cgi* test.cgi | cp: `test.cgi' and `test.cgi' are the same file
<genii> chuck`_: Add to your conf file for the /var/www declaration:
<genii>     Order allow,deny
<genii>     Allow from localhost
<genii>     Deny from all
<chuck`_> genii: Yeah I had that in there before too
<hollywoodb> zipper: something like swsuspend might work for getting it to suspend/sleep without acpi enabled, I haven't used it myself
<genii> Luke: Offhand nothing comes to mind :(
<zipper> hollywoodb: I see, thanks. That url doesnt work btw, 404
<zipper> nevermind
<zipper> it does
<Joshooa> When I format a harddrive, and partition it, how do I get all the partitions to show up?
<mneptok> chuck`_: does the cgi have the execute bit?
<chuck`_> mneptok: ?
<chuck`_> mneptok: Engrish
<Luke> genii: ok thanks
<mneptok> chuck`_: chmod +x test.cgi
<chuck`_> mneptok: Oh
<hollywoodb> Joshooa: `fdisk -l` ?
<chuck`_> mneptok: Yeah, i did chmod a+x on it
<mneptok> k
<hollywoodb> Joshooa: or `parted /dev/hda print all` if you have parted and you're looking at /dev/hda
<chuck`_> genii: still a 403 error after re-adding that
<genii> chuck`_: Have you been restarting with something like:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart   ?
<chuck`_> genii: no
<chuck`_> genii: sudo /usr/sbin/apache2 -k restart -DSSL
<VeganChick> I used gksudo gedit on the mouseemu file and inserted the code i wanted to change and then saved it. that should workk, right?
<hollywoodb> VeganChick: should work
<VeganChick> argh
<Joshooa> hollywoodb I can see them in GParted but they don't show with fdisk -l
<genii> chuck`_: Make sure if you do it that way, another instance is not running from the init.d then or it will just have cached conf
<chuck`_> genii: Yeah I killed that one that was originally running
<hollywoodb> Joshooa: have you applied the changes with gparted yet ?
<kintaro0e> hi guys..whats better for my server: vmware or xen?
<chuck`_> genii: only /usr/sbin/apache2 is in the ps list
<Joshooa> hollywoodb Yeah, and if I use the terminal and unmount them one by one, and remount them, only the first one pops up on my desktop, the rest wont
<genii> chuck`_: Are you getting some warning from apache2 startup that says basically "can't determine hostname resorting to 127.0.0.1" or something similar?
<chuck`_> genii: No warnings
<chuck`_> genii: Works fine, tested it on my other comp as well by going to this box's LAN IP
<genii> OK
<Joshooa> hollywoodb If I go to Media I can see them though
<kdeedk> Is there any site that explains to me what each directories does, such as etc, lib, www etc?
<chuck`_> genii: PHP is working like a charm too, I made a script to show phpinfo() and no issues there
<ShakaGoldSaint> CaptainMorgan, so you won't try beryl? :D :D :D
<hollywoodb> kdeedk: search for "filesystem heirarchy standard"
<genii> chuck`_: The only other thing I can think that may be affecting it is some scriptalias entry but offhand I forget which conf file those are in.
<hollywoodb> Joshooa: not sure on that one... I know that partitions that are part of the actual root filesystem (like / or /home) don't show up on the desktop, other than that everything I've mounted has shown up fine, whether it is in /etc/fstab or not
<pavs> is there a winamp for linux?
<hollywoodb> pavs: xmms
<kdeedk> hollywoodb Isn't "Filesystem Hiercachy Standard or FHS" Doesn't it just talk about it's filesystem (ext2, ext3) ?
<chuck`_> genii: it wouldn't be hidden somewhere in apache2.conf?  I haven't set up apache since 1.3 so I don't know if theres shit hidden in 40 files now
<hollywoodb> kdeedk: no, its a full heirarchy specification
<genii> chuck`_: Hangon. Do chown www-data:www-data /var/www/test.cgi    right now group is still root
<kdeedk> hollywoodb thank you very much.
<hollywoodb> kdeedk: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<pavs> hollywoodb i tried xmms and it has an ugly skin by default :( winamp wout be nice if it was ported to linux
<peija-kas> pavs XMMS takes Winamp skins
<xerophyte> how many people like the domain name linuxbee.org for linux related stuff
<hollywoodb> pavs: xmms supports winamp classic skins, as does bmp (beep media player) and I believe audacious
<peija-kas> just copy winamp skins to XMMS skins folder
<peija-kas> classic skins yes
<Joshooa> If I switch to KDE for a little, will it have my setting saved for my network and stuff?
<peija-kas> xmms has the best plugin support..u can get anything to work on it...ape, mp4/aac,wav, crossfade etc
<pavs> okay I will google it out
<genii> chuck`_: As for the sciptalises and son om, no, it is in some sub conf file. apache2 separated them all out into places like /sites-enabled   and so on under the /etc/apache2 directory
<peija-kas> even video plugin for XMMS done by Hyriand, it uses Mplayer for videos
<hollywoodb> Joshooa: if you install "kubuntu-desktop" it will, if you do a full reinstall it won't unless you back up the proper stuff
<chuck`_> genii: Still a 403 after changing the group
<chuck`_> genii: did it on the dir itself as well
<peija-kas> Joshooa best way is to install kde-desktop, then u can choose which desktop to use whne logging in
<genii> chuck`_: OK. Let me find what file should hold the scriptaliases and so on. Back shortly
<Joshooa> Okay, that's what I am doing now, I did it before and it didn't save my stuff and it broke a lot of programs.
<peija-kas> Joshooa Change session/Kde from login window when kde-desktop is installed, apt-get install kde-desktop or thru synaptic
<peija-kas> Joshooa wow, it broke something? never seen that happen
<CaptainMorgan> that's whacked
<peija-kas> Joshooa what od you mean, didnt save your stuff?
<peija-kas> what happened?
<peija-kas> KDE and Gnome and XFCE should be able to live on the same comp just fine :)
<Joshooa> I already installed KDE
<peija-kas> okies
<genii> chuck`_: As a test cp the test.cgi file to /usr/lib/cgi-bin     then try to execute it with url something like localhost/cgi-bin/test.cgi
<Joshooa> last time I did the apt-get thing, I went into KDE and all my network stuff was gone, it didn't recognize my card at all anymore, and no games would work and a lot of programs either
<peija-kas> wow
<peija-kas> well..thats weird
<peija-kas> dont know what could cause that
<Joshooa> Yeah
<Joshooa> no clue
<Joshooa> So hopefully this time it works!
<peija-kas> all you did was install kde-desktop, u didnt remove anything?
<peija-kas> like ubuntu-desktop
<chuck`_> genii: I don't think I set up an alias for a cgi-bin, gimme a sec to do it
<genii> chuck`_: No, don't.
<peija-kas> ops, he left
<chuck`_> genii: Well
<genii> chuck`_: Jus cp the file there and try to run it by the url
<chuck`_> genii: 404 of course
<chuck`_> genii: Oh wait typo, heh
<genii> chuck`_: There is some subconf file that I need to find the locale of. Am on a windoze box so have to look it up on web etc
<VeganChick> haha, i have no idea what this means...
<chuck`_> genii: Ah it worked
<chuck`_> genii: So there's already a scriptalias defined for the cgi-bin somewhere
<genii> chuck`_: Yes, good. So file syntax is good etc etc. Just need to find that subfile :) Gimme a minute
<chuck`_> genii: isn't there a way to search the contents of all files in a dir with grep
<genii> chuck`_: Yes, it is because of all the separating out in apache2   it pulls in a bunch of subconf files
<chuck`_> genii: I can just do that for you ;o
<Joshooa> Okay well I am in KDE now
<Thinkpad_Guru> pavs, the linux winamp is beep media player. It even accepts winamp skins, and is indistinguishable from winamp
<peija-kas> Joshooa and net works evidently :D
<peija-kas> good
<Joshooa> Can I get some help accessing my other hard drive though?
<aric> is there a way, i can ghost a hard drive that has NTFS partition ?
<genii> chuck`_: OK, gimme a pastebin of recursive subdirs/files in /etc/apache2
<Frogzoo> chuck`_: grep blah *
<peija-kas> Joshooa isnt it mounted by default..
<nomego_> Hmm.. in what package is the madwifi kernel driver? "linux-restricted-modules-generic" ?
<Mystology> i need help
<Joshooa> peija-kas: no
<peija-kas> did it mount in gnome
<Mystology> what command to install cc in terminal?
<Joshooa> peija-kas: If it was mounted by default, and i was asking for help, I should be shot
<peija-kas> yea :/ sry
<Frogzoo> Mystology: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<infidel> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<genii> Mystology: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Joshooa> peija-kas: Unless it's just being mounted and not showing on my desktop, cause it could do that :)
<VeganChick> (gedit:17861): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<peija-kas> Joshooa try if it shows in KDE file manager..
<infidel> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<chuck`_> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10149/
<peija-kas> I havent used KDE in a long time :/
<peija-kas> anybody else here?
<peija-kas> Help Joshooa with drive not showing mounted in KDE
<genii> chuck`_: OK gimme a minute
<peija-kas> is there GUI tool in KDE for that
<Joshooa> peija-kas:  hdb1 does
<Mystology> [root@jiehad lib] # sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mystology> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<Mystology> [root@jiehad lib] #
<Joshooa> peija-kas: But not 2 or 3
<chuck`_> K
<Joshooa> peija-kas: I could be in Ubuntu
<nomego_> how do I install packages that are "kept back" by apt?
<hollywoodb> nomego_: with `upgrade` ? try with `dist-upgrade`
<peija-kas> nomego_ usually theres a reason for them being kept back, like a missing dependency imho
<peija-kas> not sure
<nomego_> well, I think it's because they're "non-free2 ?
<CaptainMorgan> !javac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get javac.. it's not in synaptic
<nomego_> CaptainMorgan: sun-java5-jre ?
<genii> chuck please pastebin now /etc/apache2/sites-available/default contents           Sorry for all the hassle :)
<genii> chuck`_: ^^
<Mystology> anyone can help me to install cc in redhat?
<genii> Mystology: Ubuntu is a debian-based distribution. For redhat/mandrake tech questions you should find a site specific for that
<chuck`_> genii: Haha wow everything is in there
<genii> chuck`_: Yeah that is the one we needed to find :)
<chuck`_> genii: Why the hell did they move everything out of httpd.conf and into this?  Is this really more efficient?
<Joshooa> How do I make GMail Notifier and Gaim open up on Ubuntu start up, but not on Kubuntu Start up/
<genii> chuck`_: It's all the stuff that used to be in httpd.conf ...lag I forget the reasoning for the change but it's definitely annoying
<VeganChick> Can someone help me figure out how to fix this? I got this error in terminal. "(gedit:17861): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<genii> chuck`_: Anyhow, this is the one you need to add the scriptalias entry to. There should be one already as an example for the main /usr/lib/cgi-bin to go by
<chuck`_> genii: Yeah the script alias for the cgi-bin is there, I just added the Options +ExecCGI to the docroot and now it's functioning
<chuck`_> genii: Cheers :] 
<genii> chuck`_: Good :)
<bohsain> whats the module/driver for this sound card: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<tarzeau> bohsain: which alsa version do you have?
<bohsain> tarzeau, 1.0.13
<tarzeau> http://www.alsa-project.org/ dead?
<Thinkpad_Guru> Joshooa add gaim to the startup list in sessions, which is in the preferences menu in gnome
<Call> I'm looking for the Windows chat room. Can anybody help me?
<Checkka> how do i disable window list grouping?
<bohsain> tarzeau, yes dead :(
<Checkka> it was annoying in Windows and its annoying in gnome
<tarzeau> Call: ##windows
<hollywoodb> Checkka: do "Preferences" on the task bar
<Call> I think Bill Gates is so cool. Thank you tarzeau.
<hollywoodb> Checkka: (there's a little "tab" on the left edge of it, right-click that)
<VeganChick> it's after 4am...i should probably give up on Ubuntu for the night...err, morning?
<Checkka> Where?
<hollywoodb> Checkka: the task bar/window list... on the left edge of it there's a little "tab" type separator, right-click that and click preferences
<dwa> Checkka, <super>u ungroups them
<Checkka> i see
<Checkka> yeah its on the seperator
<Checkka> thanks
<dwa> sorry, i misread
<Checkka> gnite all
<karel> evening all, has anyone figured out what broke wifi in the recent feisty update today?
<shatrat> karel, probably kernel update with no corresponding linux-restricted-modules update.  try using the old kernel
<karel> I did notice that one was held back
<karel> thanks, I'll try that
<InvisiblePinkUni> i am planning to encrypt my new hard drive, should I use encfs or truecrypt or are there other alternatives
<InvisiblePinkUni> !encfs
<ubotu> encfs: encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1-1 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<InvisiblePinkUni> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<marshcast> i need help - my faith is waining... :(
<marshcast> hello Chai_Sangeen
<elijah> can somebody help me with my concern in kubuntu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> elijah: ask and see...
<InvisiblePinkUni> or ask and wait
<peija-kas> marshcast whats the problem
<marshcast> If i have a setup, I lock down all the panels etc, I allow streaming (using pandora) and the use of openoffice - is there any reason why the machine should slow up & become unresponsive? - after all these are not great tasks...
<elijah> ok, i tried installing wine and got this error: "make: *** No rule to make target `dlls/mciavi32/Makefile.in', needed by `dlls/mciavi32/Makefile'.  Stop.Compilation failed, aborting install. "
<peija-kas> marshcast open a terminal, type "top"
<peija-kas> see if any prgs have crashed, ie. what prg is taking all the cpu?
<peija-kas> that would be near the top
<peija-kas> in the list
<shatrat> elijah, why not install from the repository? there is no need to compile your own
<peija-kas> yeah repos have a pretty new Wine
<elijah> how will i do that?
<hollywoodb> elijah: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<peija-kas> elijah sudo apt-get install wine
<Helmi> is there something like sound-themes or anything for ubuntu (gnome)? lot's of sounds currently route to the system beep which isn't that entertaining ;)
<elijah> you mean i'll add that to my repos?
<peija-kas> elijah it IS in the repos
<peija-kas> no need to add
<marshcast> peija-kas: peija-kas: i can't ssh it at the moment - they havent started up yet - but top doesnt usually lok out of sorts... - although ps -A sometimes shows a massive amount of instances of ssh-scan - and quite a few getty's
<peija-kas> but no prg is taking more cpu than should?
<elijah> but i already tried fetching updates but i didn't get one for wine
<Chai_Sangeen> can anyone help i just installed ubuntu edgy on my bro's laptop "fujitsu siemens amilo 2060" everything is working perfectly, it has the Intel 2200 so the driver is all set and compiled, Fn F10 to use the wireless but its not turning on.. altough the iwconfig scan command its detecting the networks. can anybody help? on my old laptop i used acerhk
<peija-kas> Id think it might be the Pandora...maybe some sound issue...try streaming with VLC etc and see if it still happens?
<peija-kas> VideoLAN
<lisapc> does edy come with a firewall?
<lisapc> edgy :P
<peija-kas> marshcast i dunno what those ssh-scans are..gettys are normally present in large numbers on my system too
<r4nge> i'm trying to "su root" because i'm locked out of sudo but root doesnt have a password and the password i used for "sudo" doesnt work
<peija-kas> lisapc install Firestarter
<peija-kas> its a gui for making changes to iptables, the builtin firewall
<peija-kas> lisapc "sudo apt-get install firestarter" in terminal
<lisapc> peija-kas, im setting up Azuerus, and need to allow port forwarding.  where is the firewall?
<fetcher> getty's are for the text consoles (Ctrl+Alt+F1, etc...)  and normally don't consume any CPU
<peija-kas> lisapc then just run Firestarter, and you can set the port forwarding etc and open ports there
<elijah> peija-kas
<peija-kas> yes
<lisapc> peija-kas, does edgy come with a firewall installed that i need to do it too also?
<nomego_> how can I tell why a package has been kept back or force it to install?
<elijah> peija-kas,  i tried sudo apt-get but it says E: package wine has no installation candidate
<lisapc> how d I load edgys firewall?
<marshcast> peija-kas: like i say - i can't check at the moment - they're ofline. I'll check it out though. Dont think i can vlc - pandora havent got to that ---- there are pandora issues with flash - flash claims the script is causing probs - so you think it could be that... Am i correct in assuming that once the box is running nothing should hang it on my side?
<nomego_> for a pentium 4, should I use generic or i386 ?
<peija-kas> lisapc Edgy has the firewall, its called iptables...fFirestarter is just a graphical tool that lets you configure the firewall
<peija-kas> its a lot easier with Firestarter than editing the text file :D
<lisapc> peija-kas, i loaded firestarter, but cant find port forwaring anywwhere in it.  any guidance?
<marshcast> fetcher - and ssh-scan? should there be 15 to 20 of them?
<peija-kas> marshcast i would suspect its the pandora
<peija-kas> lisapc did you run the setup wizard in Firestarter?
<hollywoodb> elijah: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<marshcast> peija-kas: thanks. That restores my faith.
<lisapc> peija-kas, yes, firestarter is now instyalled
<peija-kas> sec
<lisapc> peija-kas, where in FS do I do port forwarding?
<peija-kas> lisapc click on the Policy tab in Firestarter
<DeL3e7> lol
<HexDump> hi all
<peija-kas> its there, on the bottom of Policy tab
<DeL3e7> have u been counting down the days or somethin
<fetcher> marshcast: dunno... I'm new to ubuntu, but have never seen that only other Linux machines before
<peija-kas> lisapc on the top you can choose Editing:inbound/outbound policy
<fetcher> s/only/on/
<lisapc> peija-kas, ok! i cloicked in polixy. now?
<lisapc> peija-kas, ok
<peija-kas> lisapc just like you would on any windows firewall etc
<Evil> hello
<marshcast> peija-kas: given that - could I 'nice' epiphany - or would I have to 'nice' the flash9? (difficult as i cant see it running :/)
<kdeedk> Evil hi
<lisapc> peija-kas, do I right click and chose ADD RULE?
<peija-kas> lisapc yes
<Evil> can someone help me with a sound problem on feisty?..
<peija-kas> marshcast yes, you could try that...
<marshcast> lisapc: you got it... follow your nose ;)
<hollywoodb> Evil: #ubuntu+1 for development versions like feisty
<lisapc> peija-kas, it says IP, host or network
<lisapc> peija-kas, it doesnt say port
<marshcast> peija-kas: thanks - i'll give it a go... will come back & let you know when they're online
<Evil> thanks
<peija-kas> erm, lisapc, if youre just using azureus. its enough if you just open the port, you dont need to actually forward it
<marshcast> Oh.. peija-kas - just another quick one.... what is linux doing when it takes ages to wake it from it's sleep? why's it take so long to start up?
<peija-kas> just add Allow service, port (the azuresu port) i think
<lisapc> peija-kas, how do I open the port in firestarter?
<marshcast> you know?
<peija-kas> lisapc its on the same page, Allow service, right click on it, Add rule
<lisapc> peija-kas, I cant see Allow service anywhere
<peija-kas> marshcast sleep doesnt work very well on all computers
<peija-kas> lisapc the box above Forward service
<peija-kas> on Policy tab
<lisapc> peija-kas, ok found it!  do I chose utorrent as name?
<lisapc> bittorrent actually
<peija-kas> whatever u want, just put the port number u use in Azureus
<peija-kas> Azureus doesnt use the default bittorent port that is 6881
<peija-kas> check from Azu what it uses, and add that
<peija-kas> then you can click Test in azureus and it tells u if it can connect fine
<lisapc> peija-kas, ok done!
<lisapc> peija-kas, but the download speed stayed the same
<peija-kas> eeh
<peija-kas> im sorry, i have to go vote in the parliamentary election now :/ ill see you guys later
<lisapc> peija-kas, do I need to add port forwarding to my modem?
<peija-kas> lisapc yes if your modem has a router
<lisapc> peija-kas, u can run, but u cant hide
<lisapc> peija-kas, :)
<drummer_wilson> hi! could someone tell me how do i change my login manager theme? ive downloaded some pics
<lisapc> peija-kas, what will that do?
<lisapc> drummer_wilson, are the pics clean ones?
<peija-kas> erm i cant know since i dont know what modem you have, or does it have a router :(
<drummer_wilson> they are made for gdk login manager
<lisapc> peija-kas, its a router
<lisapc> peija-kas, what will forward porting do?
<peija-kas> lisapc but azuresu wouldnt work at all imho if it had one
<drummer_wilson> i got them from a site, gnome art or whatever
<lisapc> peija-kas, azureus downloads now. so what will that achieve?
<drummer_wilson> lisapc: u know how to do it?
<hollywoodb> drummer_wilson: under System -> Administration -> Login Window , click "Add"
<peija-kas> lisapc port forwarding means that when the router gets data in, it knows to send it to certain port on your computer (its IP)
<lisapc> drummer_wilson, what does port forwarding achieve in the modem?
<peija-kas> so it passes on the data to a certain port on your comp
<peija-kas> forwarding
<lisapc> peija-kas, but it works now when I download some things using Azureus
<peija-kas> then it shoulndt be routing or it is set up..if it didnt, azureus could get no data at all
<drummer_wilson> hollywoodb: thnx
<peija-kas> now i gotta go vote :D
<peija-kas> cya laters
<lisapc> peija-kas, so I dont have to change my modem porting?
<marshcast> lisapc - i think one of the thinmgs with the linux environment is that you have to investigate things for yourself - you have to try lots of different approaches and see if they work. A pen and paper is handy to keep track so you can put stuff back again, but it is the only way to learn...
<marshcast> lisapc: and not be a pain in the bum ;)
<marshcast> thanks peija-kas
<marshcast> lisapc: you still there?
<Xif> OK, in Ubuntu (Gnome), to paste the content of the + clipboard, I press Shift+Insert. How do I paste the contents of the * clipboard (besides Middle Click)?
<huschi_> i've got a notebook with a radeon mobility x300. does anybody know how i can use an external monitor?
<CaptainMorgan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lisapc> marshall, yes?
<marshcast> how'd it go?
<lisapc> what?
<hollywoodb> Xif: Ctrl+v perhaps?
<marshcast> yr port forwarding.
<Xif> hollywoodb: nope, that pastes the + buffer as well.
<lisapc> marshall, well Azerus works now, so i guess I dont need to add it to modem
<balrok> hello, i accidantly forgot my sudo pw.. how can i change it? (i already booted from another linux, chrooted.. but chpasswd doesn't work :/
<DeL3e7> ktorrent works fine for me
<DeL3e7> i got mad with azureus
<hollywoodb> balrok: your sudo password is the same as your user password... if you need to change it, while chroot'd do `passwd <user>`
<marshcast> lisapc - cool. - hope i didn't sound to patronising, but it's taken me a long time to realise that you gotta play around, and it is sound advice (i hope)...
<lisapc> marshall, is 42kB/s slow for azuerus?
<balrok> ah thank you =)
<marshcast> lisapc: Also --- did you know that if you type in the first few letters of a name and then press TAB - it auto completes?
<lisapc> im download a ubuntu image and azerus is giving 42kB/s\
<DeL3e7> well.. like take for instance my dsl connection is 3Mbits down 700Kbits up converted to KB thats like 300+KB down and 80KBup
<lisapc> marshall, ok ty for the lesson ;)
<lisapc> DeL3e7, how fast is your azuerus?
<DeL3e7> depends on the torrent
<DeL3e7> if theres few seeders then of course it'll be awhile
<DeL3e7> if at all
<marshcast> lisa - it depends on lots and lots of things - your memory, your cpu speed, what else you have running, your connection speed... an endless list - but apparently torrents are not know to be fast transfer rates, but easy on servers
<marshcast> lisapc: ^^^
<twiztr> Hey everyone
<twiztr> Anyone know of any like, bult package installers like EasyUbuntu?
<DeL3e7> if theres a ton of seeders donating there up bandwidth it can easilly max your connection
<marshcast> lisapc: i say the TAB thing 'cause me names not marshall!!! ;)
<lisapc> marshall, ok ty
<aev> Can is use this wonderfull resource to just ask away
<lisapc> marshcast,  ;)
<marshcast> but u can call me what you like :P
<lisapc> lol
<lisapc> :-)
<HexDump> Im trying to access ubuntu from windows using putty. I can get access to the console level but not to the X. When I try to lo XWindows I get the error:
<twiztr> aev: ofcourse
<aev> w00t
<aev> and it is still early
<HexDump> connection broken :S, does anybody know wht is happeinbing?
<marshcast> OK - i gotta get breakfast. good luck y'all... happy hackin' !D
<aev> ive got this xorg.conf problem with nvidia twinview for which i cant seem to find an answer,
<twiztr> HexDump: You sitting in front of the box?
<r4nge> anyone know a workaround if i'm locked out of using sudo, i accidentely o-x sudo and now i cant chmod it back obviously so i have no sudo powers
<HexDump> twiztr: yes... well I have my linux box without moniotr, on win now, but I can connect to it
<genii> HexDump You are using X forwarding
<Xif> How do I bind the X clipboard paste to something other than middle-click?
<genii> ?
<HexDump> genii: yes.
<ShoyuRamen> aev, you need and x in windows
<MikeC2> niffty
<tkp> how can I find out which package provided a particular binary?
<aev> i use the twinview, clone setting to use TV-out on a nvidia geforce card, however when i configure it to use say 1280CRT and 800 TV , the cloned display, the TV is a portion of the CRT space
<fetcher> r4nge: you could boot off a CD, mount the filesystem and chmod it back
<student_> how you
<aev> id like it to be scaled down just the same fullscreen but 800
<aev> is that possible ?
<r4nge> fetcher: mount the filesystem?
<genii> HexDump: Are you using some X client on windoze like xming?
<HexDump> genii: nop. Is it needed?
<genii> Yes
<HexDump> genii: the tutorial I checked didnt say anything about it...
<HexDump> genii: ohhh, , it should be incomplete
<HexDump> genii: do you recomend xming?
<fetcher> r4nge: to access files on the hard drive after booting the CD.  There's probably a HOWTO somewhere with the details
<ShoyuRamen> aev, i'd just use x11/cygwin
<genii> HexDump: Yes, or use another method called freenx
<aev> the xorg.conf thing is in /dev/X11 thus i assume it IS X11,
<aev> what is cygwin?
<ShoyuRamen> sorry, not aev, but HexDump
<genii> (for the entire remote desktop thing)
<HexDump> ShoyuRamen: oh...
<r4nge> ok, i dont have local access atm though :(
<r4nge> was hoping for a remote fix but it appears su - doesnt work
<aev> ShoyuRamen: lol
<genii> ShoyuRamen: cygwin is such a hassle tho
<bobslaede> anybody have evolution mail have their mail be doubled, so every email is there twice?
<aev> i wanted to getout of this windows thing :)
<fetcher> will an old Athlon XP2000 w/ 768MB RAM run OK with the Gnome desktop?  Or should I go with XFCE ?
<fetcher> (xebuntu, the one for low-end systems)
<genii> HexDump: X forwarding with putty/Xming is simplest setup dfor what you already have
* ShoyuRamen agrees with genii 
<HexDump> genii: thanks, I supposed that. With putty Im allways left in level 3? or should I start a x session directly?
<Dralid> In the Linux/Ubuntu layout, which directories contain personal information, which contain settings and preferences, and which contain binaries and code that can easily be rebuilt?
<genii> HexDump putty has a feature for enabling remote X over ssh
<HexDump> genii: ok ok.
<HexDump> genii: thnx
<genii> HexDump I'll try to find you some reference :)
<nospi> hey
<nospi> im new to linux, just moved from Windows XP
<InvisiblePinkUni> nospi: welcome to linux :)
<nospi> it's so different to windows :p
<nospi> i need to stop being lazy
<Industrial> Its 13 3 7 today!
<nospi> hahaah :p
<nospi> cool
<nospi> leet day.
<InvisiblePinkUni> nospi: keep reading man pages
<nospi> which ones though? I sort of don't know where to start
<nospi> i am hopeless at compiling programs
<InvisiblePinkUni> man man
<nospi> i tried to install ndiswrapper through the terminal... didn't work.
<nospi> ok thanks
<InvisiblePinkUni> small steps
<r4nge> whats the proper way to use "su" instead of sudo
<Madpilot> nospi, man intro
<Madpilot> ubotu, cli | nospi
<ubotu> nospi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nospi> woot
<nospi> i got wine working anyhow
<arooni> how can i start a new process and supress output to my terminal?  which option do i want (besides the & one)
<fetcher> r4nge: 'su' by itself, enter, then supply your password and you should reach a root shell prompt
<nospi> just installed winrar as a test
<ardchoille> fetcher: That is not recommended.
<fetcher> ardchoille: he broke his sudo :/
<genii> HexDump: Bottom of this page has old instructions but very simple http://www.techsential.com/2006/04/
<r4nge> fetcher: didnt work, i used the same password that works for sudo (i'm the initial user)
<fetcher> r4nge: after doing the chmod, type exit (or control-D) to get back to normal privileges
<ardchoille> fetcher: That wouldn't work anyway for two reasons. 1) the root account is locked, 2) su expects the root password, not the user password.
<pyrohotdog> Anyone know a way to configure a USB game pad as a sort of...media remote? For say, VLC?
<drummer_wilson> whats the minimul hdd space for ubuntu?
<fetcher> ardchoille: like Mac OS X, then, hmm...
<drummer_wilson> minimum*
<genii> HexDump: Scroll down to where "xming" part begins
<r4nge> ardchoille: and unfortunately i never set a root password
<ardchoille> r4nge: That means your root account is locked.
<ardchoille> r4nge: You can use recover mode.
<hume> hi...what type do I set a partition to in cfdisk, when I am going to format it to reiserfs?
<fetcher> r4nge: you'll probably have to boot from the CD, then...
<r4nge> i'm on a remote machine
<r4nge> :/
<kdeedk> If i have 4 IDE , should it be hda1, hda2, hda3, hda4 or hda, hdb, hdc, hdd?
<ardchoille> kdeedk: The latter
<anarchron> hi guys
<ardchoille> kdeedk: hda1 and hda2 would be the first and second partitions on hda
<r4nge> so no point in me playing around with su anymore?
<HexDump> genii: thanks a lot man
<anarchron> how do I reduce the startup time if I have a wireless card and I don't want /etc/init.d/networking to handle its wpa?
<ardchoille> r4nge: No point really
<genii> HexDump: np :) report back if you still have probs. Make sure sshd_config file has X forwarding enabled also
<ardchoille> r4nge: Just curious, how did you break sudo?
<kdeedk> ardchoille hda1 is primary,master .. hda2 is primary,slave .. right?
<DeL3e7> i still like to "sudo su"
<hume> anyone knows what type I set the filesystem to in cfdisk, when I am planning on formatting it to reiserfs?
<fetcher> kdeedk: no.  hda = primary master, hdb = primary slave
<r4nge> ardchoille: o-x
<DeL3e7> hume doesnt matter, only matters what you format it as via mkfs
<fetcher> kdeedk: numbers after the letter are just for partitions on the disk
<_StefanS_> does the the stock ubuntu kernel support more than 2gigs of memory ?
<ardchoille> kdeedk: no, hda1 is the first partitions on hda, hda2 is the second partition on hda. hda is the primary master, hdb is the primary slave
<nospi> im having trouble with the music player
<r4nge> so now i can use sudo because i cant execute it :/
<ardchoille> r4nge: Ah, yeah
<nospi> my hard drive is partitioned with XP and Linux, and i have all my mp3's i got on the XP partition
<nospi> i want to use them with the linux player
<r4nge> only the owner (root) can but that needs sudo
<r4nge> heh
<nospi> but when i try and import the folder into the music player it doesn't let me
<DeL3e7> well mine says i have 1GB of ram wich i do have if it didnt have large ram support then i wouldnt see 1G
<kdeedk> hdc = secondary,master .. hdd = secondary,slave .. right?
<ardchoille> kdeedk: Yes
<DeL3e7> dmesg |grep hd always helps
<fetcher> kdeedk: yup, and remember that some of those could be CD/DVD drives
<red4lpha> whats the syntax to run an app under root user?
<DeL3e7> sudo?
<velle> I have a serious prob with my ubuntu machine (im on a different one now). It seems that everything I want to do as root is ignored. E.g. "sudo dhclient eth0", it does not print any output and the command is finished instantly. If I run it without sudo it works as it should.
<ardchoille> red4lpha: for cli apps, sudo appname; for gui apps gksudo appname
<red4lpha> ty
<velle> It happened sometime last night when I was trying to setup sshfs, but I am not sure exactly what triggered it. I have ofcourse tried rebooting, but no change.
<ardchoille> red4lpha: You're welcome :)
<nospi> anybody know what could be wrong?
<snotch> nospi, that's probably permissions problems. Run the music program as root and see if it works
<nospi> do i need to install mp3 codecs or something?
<nospi> how do i run a GUI program as root?
<nospi> just login as root?
<snotch> nospi, ah, and do "apt-get install mpg321"
<Zta> So.. I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html and install the ntpd with sudo apt-get install ntp-simple.   But I don't get an /etc/ntp.conf like I should.  Why?
<ardchoille> nospi: gksudo appname
<snotch> nospi, that'll give you the mp3 librarys
<nospi> ok
<nospi> thanks
<ardchoille> nospi: xmms plays mp3's out of the box
<kdeedk> amaroK plays mp3 too
<snotch> nospi, just try the root thing once, you shouldn't run it as root all the time
<nospi> i installed XMMS through the add/remove programs but it's not on the accessories list
<CheshireViking> is there a way of using ubuntu to access a samsung d900 mobile phone - not for editing phone data, just to be able to get photo's off it & add mp3's etc  via a usb cable?
<ardchoille> nospi: You can't log in as root, the root account is locked on Ubuntu.
<nospi> i unlocked it :p
<ardchoille> nospi: xmms is under the Sound & Video menu
<ardchoille> nospi: It is a bad idea to unlock root.
<nospi> i know
<nospi> i didn't know what i was doing
<nospi> i'll lock it again
<nospi> ok nevermind, must've unticked XMMS accidentally
<velle> I have a serious prob with my ubuntu machine (im on a different one now). It seems that everything I want to do as root is ignored. E.g. "sudo dhclient eth0", it does not print any output and the command is finished instantly. If I run it without sudo it works as it should. It happened sometime last night when I was trying to setup sshfs, but I am not sure exactly what triggered it. I have ofcourse tried rebooting, but no change.
<karim> hi
<velle> Does anybody know have suggestions, or else please tell me where to look for help.
<karim> when I goes back from hibernation, I can't enter the password, the keyboard seems to not enter keys
<lisapc> can I change what happens when I close my lid on my laptop?
<karim> a+lt+backspace works though
<nospi> how do i lock the root account again? sorry :S
<Rooy> gstreamer apps (totem, rhythm box, exaile) needs gstreamer-plugin-ugly to plays mp3
<nospi> nevermind
<genii> nospi passwd -l root
<genii> sudo of course
<lisapc> can I change what happens when I close my lid on my laptop?
<genii> HexDump: Still awake?
<dani_> hi, I have feisty on a new macbook pro and with latest kernels keyboard and USB gets unresponsive after the boot... I can't find any published solution. Is it a known problem?
<pyrohotdog> How do I copy directories from a remote server in smbclient?
<nospi> i didnt think feisty was out yet?
<genii> dani_ You should ask in #ubuntu+1 since feisty is not release yet
<dani_> oh! ok, I didn't know about that channel :) thankyou
<genii> dani_ np
<pavs>  am using edgy how do i upgrade to fiesty? if I upgrade do i loose my settings for edgy?
<CheshireViking> !feisty > dani_
<funpop> if linux-restricted-modules is not installed, but fglrx is used as driver, what will happen ?
<Rooy> !feisty | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<karim> when I goes back from hibernation, I can't enter the password, the keyboard seems to not enter keys
<dani_> ok ok, I'll change my default channel :)
<Zta> So.. I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html and install the ntpd with sudo apt-get install ntp-simple.   But I don't get an /etc/ntp.conf like I should.  Why?
<genii> pavs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<pavs> genii thnx
<genii> pavs np
<lisapc> when my laptop lid is closed, its set for BLANK.  Will this still keep downloads active?
<nospi> hey
<nospi> i installed that mpg321 plugin
<nospi> im getting a message in the music player when i try to import
<nospi> The GStreamer plugins to decode "Unknown" files cannot be found
<nospi> i really want to get my music working, i have both .WMA and .MP3 files
<nospi> should i just install media player with WINE?
<green> nospi ru tying to listen to a stream link station?
<nospi> no
<nospi> wait, i think i've fixed it
<Zta> apt-get install xmms  usually works
<genii> nospi Did you follow trhe instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  ?
<kekexili> #who
<nospi> yes
<nospi> it's fixed
<green> i had to convert the mp3's to ogg to burn them but other than that the wma's wont play
<nospi> i rebooted and imported, but it still gave me the error
<nospi> after a few minutes it worked though
<dxsoma> is it ntfs-3g safe?
<HexDump> genii: just one more question. To connect to the current xwindows session existing in the linux box (Like a were in front of the box), can be only done throgh vnc? I hope putty could do something like this, but I can only execute stand alone apps :S, is there anyway to see the desktop?
<HexDump> (perhaps this is a dumb question)
<genii> HexDump: For xforwarding, usually only the specific apps get forwarded. You can set gdm to be forwarded also tho, so you can use it to login as whatever user. But for an existing session, you need to either run come rdc or vnc to enter it. There is a "shared desktop" option for X someplace but I forget now how to configure/find it
<Shadowpillar> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HexDump> genii: gonna try to find something about it :)
<nospi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<genii> HexDump  OK :) I'll look a bit too
<HexDump> genii: thnx mate
<KenSentMe> Does anyone here use Democracy Player on Edgy? Mine sometimes reacts very slow on mouse clicks etc. Does that occur to others too?
<nospi> whats the best Instant Messager for linux?
<nospi> i used to use MSN
<KenSentMe> nospi, gaim, i think
<nospi> no aim, yim, icq or anything
<nospi> ok thanks
<nospi> not Trillian?
<nospi> i heard that it's good
<KenSentMe> nospi, only it doesn't support webcam
<nospi> oh ok
<KenSentMe> nospi, is there a linux client for trillian?
<mo^> [mo^()]  e easier to handle. but c is, while well-coded, faster than c++. right?
<mo^> damn
<nospi> not sure
<nospi> how do i reply to someone?
<ardchoille> nospi: Type their nick and then the reply
<KenSentMe> nospi, just type the first letters of the nick and hit tab to complete the name
<kaptengu> why doesn't greasemonkey work in ubuntu?
<nospi> KenSentMe, thanks
<CheshireViking> nospi, i used to use Gaim and switched over to aMSN because I found that Gaim wasn't showing my online/busy/away status to msn users
<nospi> ardchoille, cool :)
<genii> HexDump: What dist are you using? Edgy Dapper etc
<mo^> a friend and I want to try to create an own web browser. what do you think is better to use: c or c++? c++ might be easier to use, but c is, while well-coded, faster than c++. right?
<nospi> CheshireViking, does gaim show your display pic to other msn userS?
<nospi> CheshireViking, i couldn't see my friend's just then
<KenSentMe> nospi, it works here
<predaeus> mo^: maybe D is now an option.
<nospi> KenSentMe, it is enabled by default?
<kaptengu> kinda hard to make yourself heard in here
<nospi> KenSentMe, also gaim keeps crashing
<CheshireViking> nospi, i don't know about the display pictures, its something i've never tried
<KenSentMe> nospi, hmm, that doesn't happen here. What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<pdamer> Hi, I just installed xubuntu on an hp laptop and I am getting random system freezes,  Any hints as what to look for?
<nospi> CheshireViking, i know that trillian does, but i don't know if you can get it for linux
<mo^> predaeus: but you cannot find much help in D-related questions...
<predaeus> mo^: there is a #D channel here. I have not really coded D yet. Only the hello world stuff. But it seems to be very nice. Best of C, Java, C++ and other languages together.
<nospi> anyone know where i can get more themes? or a program like StyleXP or Windowblinds for linux?
<nospi> D?
<predaeus> mo^: and you can use all the C libs I think. Like GTK for GUI or so.
<nospi> predaeus, never heard of it, is it a new language?
<ardchoille> nospi: http://www.gnome-look.org  http://art.gnome.org
<nospi> ardchoille, thanks :)
<nospi> ardchoille, i should stop asking, because im googling at the same time lol
<predaeus> nospi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D_%28programming_language%29
<ardchoille> nospi: No, asking questions is what this channel is all about. Also, others may learn from your questions :)
<CheshireViking> nospi, i've got a feeling that gaim is more like windows messenger, while aMSN logs in as though its a windows live messenger equivalent
<genii> HexDump Still awake? If so i have some thoughts for you
<mo^> predaeus: thanks.
<mo^> gonna have a look at it.
<predaeus> you are welcome
<pdamer> Any guesses as to where to find the cause of random hard locks?
<dusty-work> Hey guys, I have a linux workstation in work and we have a windows fileserver with a couple of shared drives.  I need to access these drives from my linux workstation - which is the best/easiest way to do this?
<genii> dusty-work: smbclient
<nospi> CheshireViking, cool, i'll get aMSN then
<dusty-work> genii, thanks
<genii> dusty-work: np
<Slart> dusty-work: samba would be my first guess
<snowman3388> does anyone know if windows xp writes to the master boot record?
<snowman3388> or is it somewhere else
<CheshireViking> nospi, i've seen a suggestion on forum that kopete is supposed to be similar to trillian - but i've not used trillian for a long time & only gave kopete a very quick look
<genii> snowman3388: It writes there when you install it, yes
<snowman3388> genii, oh... I think I overwrote it
<genii> !grub |snowman
<ubotu> snowman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> ^^ snowman3388
<snowman3388> genii, I'm reading thanks!
<genii> snowman3388: np
<lisapc> whats it mean when azareus says seeds 4 (26) ?
<mneptok> snowman3388: XP overwrites your MBR and never tells you or gives you a choice. it's a "feature."
<bluffer_> isnt 3com 3c905c-tx network supported in dapper or edgy ?
<ardchoille> mneptok: lol
<bluffer_> network card
<genii> lisapc: There are 4 machines with full download you are directly interacting with out of a possible total of 26
<HexDump> genii: tellme mate... what's up on your mind?
<bluffer_> while i install using alternate-cd it cant find the ethernetcard
<mneptok> bluffer_: what flavor of NIC?
<genii> HexDump I think your best bet is to use x1vnc on the server box then the windoze freenx client
<snowman3388> mneptok, I had xp on there first then I installed ubuntu and it was working fine but I did something and I can't figure out how to boot windows from grub, I'm not really sure what I did
<genii> x11vnc
<HexDump> let's check it
<bluffer_> dunno tell me how to find it ( iknow my host works with that card, dsl (damn small linux can find hat card)
<schmakk> hey guys. i have some problems getting both my monitors to work with the latest ati driver. seems to be two desktops at the login but goes into clone/mirror after login. help. :)
<pdamer> Any one experience freezes in Edgy?
<bluffer_> mneptok two lines above
<snowman3388> pdamer, I do all the times, it just freezes and I have to restart
<snowman3388> by times I really mean time
<HexDump> genii: but it is samethinkg as tightvnc, doesnt it? just the guy created a "new ver" of vnc to let him build it on solaris (this is what I got from the homepage)
<lisapc> genii, where does the  numnber (26) come from?
<pdamer> snowman3388,  I have been trying to track down a cause but I can't find much
<genii> HexDump: x11vnc reference page http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<snowman3388> pdamer, I'm fairly new to linux so I can't help you really, sorry
<genii> HexDump: Basically you can share the desktop that someone else is already logged into/on and is using their mouse/monitor etc
<Marlun> If I install Ubuntu Dapper can I upgrade to Feisty now using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<predaeus> pdamer: do the logs show anything?
<pdamer> predaeus, nothing that I have found yet
<Rooy> Marlun: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<genii> lisapc The torrent tracking url
<pdamer> I have to do a hard reboot to get the system back so that probably looses whatever error message
<snowman3388> can grub be a substitute for the windows bootloader?
<Marlun> Rooy: thanks =)
<pyrohotdog> I just installed a pci firewire card...and have an external hd connected...how do I mount it...?
<mneptok> snowman3388: yes
<Rooy> Marlun: you're welcome here
<bluffer_> also what is the differnce between texmode install and oem install i cant get edgy to install at all with dapper ifi choose textinstall i get an install which gives me a shell (user@ubuntu~$) no x no graphics should i do oem install ?
<nospi> how do i install a new login thingy majig off art.gnome.com?
<Marlun> This is because the partitioner in the Feisty CDs doesn't seem to work with my computer, I get a red screen telling me "no root file system is defined" but the options I can choose from in the partition menu is all wrong.
<nospi> nevermind
<nospi> worked it out
<pyrohotdog> nospi download it, drap it onto the theme window.
<pyrohotdog> *drag
<snowman3388> mneptok, I don't undertand what's wrong then, windows is on hd0 and linux is hd1 yet for some reason in grub linux boots from 0,0 I don't understand
<nospi> yeah, i was droppin it onto the desktop theme one
<nospi> not the login window one
<genii> Marlun Directly from Dapper is problemmatic. If you must keep all your settings etc etc then first do an upgrade to Edgy then to Feisty
<nospi> is there a way to change the whole taskbar thing? it's too bright
<nanda_> I need to install the latest ffmpeg, all they have is a svn version, what to I do to install that?
<ardchoille> nospi: System -> Administration -> Login Window  use the button that says "Add"
<mneptok> snowman3388: can you boot to Linux?
<Marlun> genii: I want to do a clean install but the feisty cds are not working.
<nospi> ardchoille, thanks, i got it :p
<snowman3388> mneptok, yeah linux works fine
<ardchoille> nospi: Sorry, I type slow
<nospi> ardchoille, no problem :)
<mneptok> Marlun: if you aren't a dieveloper, avoid Feisty
<genii> Marlun Well, if you have lots of time to kill you can do the 2 stage upgrade
<mneptok> snowman3388: you want to look into grub-reinstall
<nospi> ewwwww
<nospi> i just ran aMSN
<nospi> the fonts are all retarded
<ardchoille> nospi: lol
<nospi> the same with XMMS
<mneptok> snowman3388: sorry, you want to look into grub-install
<snowman3388> mneptok, thanks I'll see what I can find
<ardchoille> nospi: You can change the font in xmms
<genii> HexDump: If you want more of a complete remote x server type solution I'd highly recommend a freenx setup on both sides btw
<CheshireViking> nospi, lol
<bluffer_> can some one tell will compiling this and doing insmod whatever work ? http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linuxdownload.htm
<genii> very tolerable speeds
<lisapc> genii, how come something its slow like dial up?
<lisapc> genii, how come sometimes its slow like dial up?
<pyrohotdog> I just installed a pci firewire card...and have an external hd connected...how do I mount it...?
<genii> lisapc I would suggest because it's dialup
<lisapc> genii, ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii> lisapc You mean the download speeds from the torrent client are slow?
<JonasNZ> ARGH I FUCKING HATE MAKING PAN WORK WITH MY PHONE
<JonasNZ> night all
<koper> I'm using ubuntu edgy 64 and installed azureus via synaptic but it won't start. nothing happens.
<nospi> i can't use aMSN if it looks like that
<ardchoille> !ohmy | JonasNZ
<ubotu> JonasNZ: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> nospi I recommend GAIM
<koper> i recommend using jabber instead of msn :)
<Force1>  /close
<nospi> genii, it kept crashing on me though
<genii> lisapc anyhow, slow speeds with torrents are normal. sometimes they trickle in over weeks even. you can only get the data as fast as the other machines can feed them to you or sometimes they have their bandwidth out set to only be a certain speed for torrents so it does not hog all their connection.
<nelly> nospi: Look here ' http://www.mattvanstone.com/2007/01/give_amsn_antialiased_fonts_in.html '
<nospi> nelly, thanks
<genii> nospi Did you try 1.5 or the beta 2 version?
<nelly> nospi: np
<nospi> the one that came with ubuntu 6.10
<genii> !info gaim edgy
<koper> I've installed both azureus and azureus-gcj on ubuntu edhgy 64 now and it still doesn't start. any ideas?
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<nospi> 2
<nospi> i suppose
<nospi> how can i check?
<genii> so version  2 beta
<nospi> package manager?
<ardchoille> nospi: See ubotu reply above
<genii> nospi It just said above, version 2.0.0+beta3.1
<nospi> ardchoille, thanks :P missed that
<nospi> genii, ok, is that why it's crashing? maybe i need 1.5
<nospi> genii,  if 2 is only beta
<genii> nospi I think you can install the previous if you enable backports
<Rooy> nospi: try running from a  terminal to see what's wrong
<nospi> Rooy, ok. gksudo?
<Rooy> no, just run gaim as normal you
<ardchoille> nospi: for gaim? no gksudo
<nospi> ardchoille,  im confused with linux lol
<nospi> especially coming from windows where everything is handed to you and nothing is configurable
<ardchoille> nospi: sudo/gksudo should be reserved to admin apps/tasks only, most of the time.
<bluffer_> oops it need all the linux source or some thing it seems isnt compiling
<nospi> ardchoille, ok
<funpop> what are .desktop files ?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: What are you trying to compile?
<nospi> how do i run gaim from terminal?
<lisapc> genii, trickle in over weeks?  what u mean?
<nelly> nospi: type gaim into the terminal
<ardchoille> nospi: type: gaim
<nospi> oooh lol yeah
<lisapc> genii, you mean it may take weeks to download 700MB?
<Flonares> hi there
<nospi> you don't need to be in it's dir in linux do you :p
<ardchoille> nospi: no, it should be in your $PATH
<nospi> ardchoille,  hehehe im dumb :p
<Flonares> Wassup?
<ardchoille> nospi: No you're not, you're just learning.. we all had to do that at one time.
<Flonares> I made this fine trick in UBUNTU
<genii> lisapc I mean if you are for instance downloading a dvd iso file of 4.7 gigabytes from only 1 seed and very few peers at perhaps 10K/second it could take a while. Especially if the machines feeding the torrent are not powered on at all hours.
<Flonares> i now have KDE e GNOME sessions
<Flonares> :)
<Flonares> it's quite nice to change flavours once in a while
<Flonares> :D
<ardchoille> Flonares: :)
<Flonares> But i'm having great problems with compiz and specially
<Flonares> that great fork that is beryl
* Flonares hates beryl!
<ardchoille> Flonares: You should probably /join #ubuntu-effects
<bluffer_> ardchoille (both dapper and edgy cant find my 3com 3c905c-tx network card (it says no ethernetcard found while looking for network hardware in alternate install cd) i was googling and i found 3com offering unsuported sources here http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linuxdownload.htm  was trying to compile that and try my luck)
<nospi> whats the default interface for ubuntu?
<nospi> KDE?
<Flonares> did anyone ever compile ubuntu from scratch
<Flonares> nospi, gnome
<nospi> Flonares, oh ok
<Rooy> nospi: it's GNOME for ubuntu and KDE for Kubuntu
<genii> lisapc The torrent client will just pick up where it left off every time you login until the download is complete. Sometimes it takes a long time to get a file that not many ppl are feeding and so on or if your machine is only on for limited times
<ardchoille> bluffer_: If you're going to be compiling software: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nospi> Rooy, what's the difference?
<lisapc> genii, ok
<bluffer_> no i was compiling it in suse via putty oin a shell somewhere
<Rooy> nospi: Flonares has more exp than me with KDE for sure
<nospi> Rooy, ok :)
<Flonares> I like KDE a lot more than gnome
<ardchoille> nospi: You can, however, install kde with: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jo__> hello community
<ardchoille> hi jo__
<jo__> ardchoille: good morning
<Flonares> Rooy, Tovarlds like KDE more than GNOME, did you know?
<Flonares> jo__
<nospi> ardchoille, how do you remember the links to packages?
<Flonares> ] ] [[
<lisapc> genii, does adding Azareus port to modem port forwading speed up the dl speed?
<Flonares> <ardchoille>, i used aptitude
<Flonares> :)
<Flonares> it's a lot simpler
<Flonares> aptitude install KDE
<Rooy> Flonares: i read that on DesktopLinux.com, sure some people like alot of configurations at hand </ot>
<ardchoille> nospi: What do you mean by 'links'?
<ardchoille> nospi: Most of the time, a package name will be very similar, if not the same, as the app name. You can just type the app name in a terminal to launch that app. Is that what you mean?
<Flonares> and KDE will install as a SESSION in UBUNTU
<Flonares> *just kde*
<Flonares> not all the kernel :P
<Flonares> I just wanted to use a diferent WManager
<Flonares> :)
<Flonares> not to reinstall the kernel
<Flonares> :)
<Rooy> nospi: or look in the package's properties --> installed filesand see what does it put in /usr/bin
<genii> lisapc If you forward the torrent ports on your modem to the internal machine it will help a little, especially with the tracking sites.\
<ardchoille> Flonares: You can change window managers in gnome, I use openbox as my wm in gnome.
<Flonares> :)
<Flonares> openbox is beautiful
<nospi> ardchoille, yeah thats what i mean
<lisapc> genii,  so I should add the port Azuerues is using to my modem?
<Flonares> I know.
<nospi> Rooy,  oh right
<nelly> lisapc: yes
<lisapc> genii, when its not added to my modem. how does it slow it down?
<nospi> ardchoille, you just get the apt-get link thing so quick
<Flonares> ardchoille, and OpenStep?
<genii> lisapc There is a standard range of torrent ports. Let me find them
<Flonares> :(
<marshcast> hey gents - i think i just been hacked - can anyone help me? --- there's was a process running called pscan - it was being used by a user account the was set up but has never really been used. pscan shows as being a C++ app to scan the server ports. How do I lock this out?
<Flonares> I cry when I see openstep
<Flonares> is soooooooo beautiful :(
<Flonares> everytime i look to my SGI's
<marshcast> is this just a side effect of using ssh?
<Flonares> I cry.
<marshcast> ^^^ (& ladies *blush*)
<ardchoille> nospi: I have been using Linux since 2001
<ardchoille> Flonares: openstep? no
<nospi> ardchoille, oh ok
<lisapc> genii,  what u mean standard range of torrent ports?
<Rooy> Flonares: downloading right now, together with the themes
<zipper> Anyone has any experience with switching DSTS (acpi) tables? or could give me a hint on where one could find a guide for it?
<bluffer_> so  no readymade answers for me :) i see lots of posts regarding 3com in the web forums one of them also points to the link i just posted
<lisapc> genii,  does chosing a different port speed up downloads?
<nospi> ardchoille, ok, quick question :p is there a hotkey to switch workspaces?
<Flonares> lisapc, no
<lisapc> Flonares, so it matters not what port I use?
<Rooy> nospi: for metacity? ctrl+alt+arrow i think
<genii> lisapc The original torrent protocol uses the ports 6881-6889 and the newer protocol uses a wider range of 6881-6999 all ports are TCP. For a more complete description see http://dessent.net/btfaq/#ports
<Flonares> lisapc, yes, it doesn't. It's just a place where the program is "listening"
<Flonares> :)
<lisapc> genii,  mine is using 1339 atm
<Rooy> lisapc: and that page is a good read for new bittorrent users
<ardchoille> nospi: Yes, there is, but I don't remember it. That key combo is managed by your window manager (Metacity) but I don't use metacity. I use openbox and you can just scroll on the desktop to change workspaces in openbox
<lisapc> Rooy, what page?
<nospi> ardchoille, cool
<genii> lisapc: http://dessent.net/btfaq/#ports
<Rooy> lisapc: genii's link
<nospi> ardchoille, i saw a movie on youtube of a 3d one
<zipper> genii: when a torrent searches for more seeders/leechers, isnt it UDP? Or is it all TCP?
<lisapc> ok
<lisapc> genii,  mine is using 1339 atm
<Flonares> lisapc, i find it very odd that AZUREUS didn't manage to configure your ports automatically :|
<genii> zipper The tracker can use various methods but most common is tcp
<nospi> ardchoille, i installed the 3dddesktop package but i don't know how to make it work
<Flonares> Azureus knows automatically which doors to use
<lisapc> Flonares, the world is odd :)
<Flonares> UNLESS you're using a god-blessed proxy
<zipper> genii: i see. I just always thought it was doing udp, like dns servers. Oh well, now i know, thanks.
<genii> zipper np
<Flonares> lisapc, a very restricted kind of proxy
<ardchoille> nospi: 3ddesktop is just a fancy workspace switcher. I tried it, but I thought it was too much for me.
<lisapc> Flonares, what?
<zipper> Anyone has any experience with switching DSTS (acpi) tables or changing acpi to APM? or could give me a hint on where one could find a guide for it?
<nospi> ardchoille, how do i make it work?
<Flonares> lisapc, there is a confirguration wizard in the Tools menu in Azureus
<Flonares> it is straightforward
<Flonares> and Azureus configurates itself without problem
<Flonares> did you try it?
<ardchoille> nospi: It's been a while since I used it. You have to launch it and then there is a special key combo to activate it. Try reading the docs. If you have it installed, maybe /usr/share/doc/3ddesktop can give you some clues.
<nospi> ard ok thakns
<nospi> ardchoille, :p thanks
<lisapc> Flonares, its working already
<lisapc> Flonares, but its only dl at 40kB/s
<Flonares> That's not YOUR problem
<Flonares> that's the server problem
<lisapc> Flonares, really?
<lisapc> ahh ok
<lisapc> Flonares,  so 40kB/s is ok?
<Flonares> y
<lisapc> y?
<Flonares> quite fine, actually
<lisapc> ok
<darrend_laptop> hi.. anyone know why iptables comes without an init.d script?  What do others do about loading up a set of rules at boot time?
<Flonares> when you try to extract things at a 7 kb/s
<lisapc> Flonares, what speeds u get?
<Flonares> and thay are as big as 1,5 Gb
<Flonares> you'll see how that hurts
<Flonares> lisapc, it depends on the seeders and leechers velocity
<Flonares> I'm always at the 40 kb/s range
<Flonares> Sometimes i can get as fast as 100 kb/s
<bluffer_> ardchoille can you tell the differnence between texinstall and oem install ? dapper finished installing the rtextmode and just gives me a shell  ( i continued without network)
<Flonares> or as slow as 1 kb/s
<Flonares> it depends
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Sounds like you installed the server edition. The text install is similar to the debian installer. The OEM mode is for installing on a computer that you intend to give away or sell, the new user will set an admin password on the first boot.
<techie__> good morning all. Can anybody help with Sound Recorder? I only get beeps or silence but no recorded voice!
<lisapc> Flonares, ok
<Flonares> techie__ , is you sound card well configurated?
<Flonares> :|
<lisapc> Flonares, i thought I should get top broadband speeds all the time
<techie__> <Flonares>I don't know but I am able to play dvd's and vcd and the sound seems right!
<Flonares> lisapc, no you don't. If I am the seeder, you will be constrained by my upload speed.
<lisapc> techie__, thats ironic u asking that quesrtion with your nickname :)
<lisapc> Flonares, well i learned somehing today
<techie__> <lisapc>lol, isn't it.
<HexDump> genii: do you know of a working freenx repository? I have tried 2 with no luck, and cant find more :S
<Flonares> lisapc, welcome to my life ;)
<lisapc> Flonares, u use azaerus?
<Flonares> lisapc, i use many craps... I like to try them out...normally i use bittornado
<lisapc> techie__, hehe yeah ;)
<genii> HexDump: Hangon I'll find the page I used for my setup
<techie__> <Flonares>but again Xine Movie Player is a different animal in terms of sounds
<lisapc> Flonares, is SAFE PEER plugin for azuerus any good?
<ekimus> hello, is anyone running iscsitarget.sf.net on edgy with a xen binary install? I downloaded the source tree did make mkpatches went to iscsitarget source tree and make KSRC=/path/to/patched/kernel but it bails out :(
<genii> HexDump For what ubuntu dist?
<Flonares> lisapc, dunno. I'm not a great fan of azureus.
<techie__> <Flonares>I have switched the microphone and tweaked all the commands to no avail.  Give me some commands to check my sound card here... if you know them.
<HexDump> genii: kubuntu
<genii> HexDump: Yes, but Dapper, Edgy ..?
<techie__> <lisapc>^_^
<Flonares> techie__, dmesg and look up for you soundcard
<HexDump> errr... 6.06
<genii> Dapper :)
<HexDump> phew... xD
<genii> HexDump: I'll be back
<HexDump> I found this http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<HexDump> ok mate
<Flonares> well
<Flonares> smell ya later
<HexDump> but it is not working :(
* Flonares is away: Gone Riding
<Rooy> !ftbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluffer_> no not server at least the link didnt have server on it i downlaoded this bittorrent from ubuntu downlaods page ardchoille http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bluffer_> ardchoille ^^
<techie__> Flonares: I get end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1852
<techie__> [17183679.476000]  hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Erro
<techie__> and a whole bunch of other I/O errors
<ardchoille> bluffer_: bluffer_ Ok, that is the alternate cd. I use that one. Did you choose the "Install In Text Mode" option when you installed?
<bluffer_> yes
<elwood> hi all
<techie__> Flonares: Maybe my Nvidia is not properly configured!
<elwood> i need help con configure wifi on ubuntu edgy
<elwood> i follow a wiki
<ardchoille> bluffer_: And xorg doesn't start automagically?
<genii> HexDump: http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ has a list. And the page I used as a guide for my setup is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bluffer_> and it finished with just an 848mb vhd instead of 2 gigs advertised
<elwood> i configure all of my wifi with wpa supplicant
<techie__> <Flonares>how do I configure my soundcard ?
<bluffer_> no no x after reboot i get a command prompt
<Rooy> what does FTBFS mean? I often see it in feisty-changes mail list
<elwood> the conncetion go up at login, but after few minuts wlan0 go down....why ?
<HexDump> genii: this one Im using with no luck, repository broken?
<genii> Rooy FTBFS is a Debian slang initialism for Fails to build from source
<ardchoille> bluffer_: open a term and type: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core   Does it say it's installed?
<bluffer_> i didnt see the slect and install software at all it rebooted right after installing base
<HexDump> genii: working now , damn... thanks again genii
<genii> HexDump :)
<techie__> <Flonares> I sound a double boot and I did notice that my sounds are much louder at the same level while in xp than when in Ubuntu. So probably my sound is not well configured.
<HexDump> genii: is this computer fault, it doesnt like me :P
<HexDump> :D
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Did it ask you for things like admin password, new user full name, configure xorg, etc?
<techie__> <Flonares>Also when I did my dmsg I could not find any sound cards!
<bluffer_> new user yes adming password yes no for the resolution dialog
<genii> HexDump: I am very impressed with freenx performance btw, kicks vnc and x forwarding
<nospi> what's the difference between the shells?
<nospi> i've been using bash
<genii> near real-time xsessions
<ardchoille> bluffer_: It sounds like the install didn't fully complete. If you have personal files on that machine, back them up and then I would recommend trying to install it again.
<Rooy> genii: thanks, the way you put it sounds funny "Debian slang initialism" SE
<bluffer_> it did not show up that dialo whre i have to give the 800*600
<HexDump> genii: yes, I have been reading about it, it seems they implemented a good protocol
<Rooy> genii: i meant :D
<HexDump> genii: cached bits help a lot too :D
<bluffer_> no personal files its a virtual hard drive i can shift delete it i have alrady shift deleted several installs of edgy
<genii> Rooy Well, i copied it from http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&defl=en&q=define:FTBFS&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title
<genii> Rooy :)
<ardchoille> bluffer_: What are you using to install this? Windows? vmware?
<bluffer_> his is the first success (or half success) after downlaoding 2.3 gb and installing failure of 5 times
<bluffer_> vpc2004
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Perhaps the download was corrupted?
<bluffer_> no cd check says iso is fin
<ardchoille> ok
<bluffer_> on all the three cds
<ardchoille> bluffer_: 3 cd's? Edgy is only one cd
<bluffer_> edgy live kernel panic ---- edgy alternate cant install grub or lilo --> dapper alternate --> no x
<bluffer_> so thats 3 cds
<ardchoille> ok
<HexDump> genii: what's your freenx version?
<bwallum> where can i get a list of the various chat rooms please?
<genii> HexDump: Lemme look
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Not sure what to tell you from here. You might post this problem to http://ubuntuforums.org
<billy> greetings folks.
<HexDump> genii: I ask because it is starnge my nxserver executable doesnt accept -start / -stop O_O
<ardchoille> bluffer_: The forums are nice and there's lots of good folks there.
<HexDump> billy: lo mate
<bluffer_> also in my computer i cant see the guided partitionig at all ? i am partitioning on my own with two /dev/hda1 = ext2 /dev/hda2 = swap
<billy> hey HexDump.  I have a friend who uses dial-up and is on a LiveCD right now (we're on the phone).  What port and folder should she use when using >Places>Connect to Server?
<Marlun> I got a link for upgrading Ubuntu Edgy to Feisty before but it seems to be for Ubuntu Desktop, I want to upgrade my server to fesity because it has some new software version I need. How do I upgrade a edgy server to feisty?
<bluffer_> yeah i will try posting it in forum but i though some one out there might have some  ideas
<bluffer_> out here *
<genii> HexDump: Version 1.4.0-44 OS (GPL)
<FP> Hi all
<bluffer_> but this has been the most frustrating install procedure i ve met till daye :(
<billy> hi FP
<ardchoille> bluffer_: That partition setup sounds weird. Want a screenshot of the default partition setup for Ubuntu Dapper? It may help you.
<HexDump> genii: strange. I have XXXX-45, how do you start it? with -start option dont you?
<aisixt> is it possible to install asmmath for latex with aptitude?
<bluffer_> downloading on bit torrent at 15 to 20 kb burning iso to disc getting faild (dgy does all the crap maks 2.5 gb big vhd and fails at installing grub or lilo
<genii> HexDump: I just have as start command nxserver
<genii> No stop/start etc
<bluffer_> arcanecode screnshots ?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Here's a screenshot of the default partitions that Ubuntu creates during the install: http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/474/partitionshx3.jpg
<HexDump> genii: ok... I was having a look at a tut and it seems in previous versions it had both switches
<billy> How do you set-up a dial-up account in Dapper?
<genii> HexDump: I had to add an initial user ... I think somewhat like nxserver --adduser <somename>
<genii> (before it would run first time no complaints)
<bluffer_> you got that screen shot in text mode ?
<ardchoille> No, in gnome
<genii> HexDump: may have needed to do some passwd too
<ardchoille> This is after installation is complete.
<Pasteurized> hi all
<billy> Pasteurized:  howdy man.
<Pasteurized> I'm looking for a tool capable of remove duplicates in a LDIF address book
<bluffer_> ah i see in textmode it starts the partition manager or some thing and provides me with the vhd that is all i have to tell it to use as ext2 tell it tomount as / tell it that this partition is bottable etc etc
<bluffer_> http://arcanecode.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/windowslivewriterinstallingub.10onvirtualpc2007stepbystep-14593ubuntu610-122.jpg i ma supposed to get this and ubuntu is supposed to autmagically do stuff for me
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Maybe vhd is not the best way to install Ubuntu
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Yeah, I have 11 machines and the Ubuntu partitioner has always just worked for me.
<bluffer_> haha then i wont be abl to install this at all :)
<bimberi> ardchoille: you've used up all the luck! ;P
<heatxsink> which package has glib-gettextize ?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Is it possible you can resize an existing partition and use that to install Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> bimberi: hahaha
<omkar86> Can I install ubuntu on logical partition using Desktop CD?
<soundray> omkar86: yes
<bluffer_> i m no saying that it doesnt work :) im jsut telling that it doesnt work for m :) may b im not a good emloyer
<omkar86> on non-primary partition
<soundray> omkar86: yes
<bluffer_> xisiting partition ? you man in my host pc ?
<jenda> how do I restart the sound system in Ubuntu?
* jenda waves at bimberi 
<ardchoille> bluffer_: If lot of folks have had success with resizing a partition and installing Ubuntu.. those are dual-boot systems.
<ekimus> is anyone running iscsitarget.sf.net on edgy with a xen binary install? I downloaded the source tree did make mkpatches went to iscsitarget source tree and make KSRC=/path/to/patched/kernel but it bails out :(
<bimberi> hey jenda :)
<omkar86> During install I selected that option to manually specify partitions, but the setup freezes, use free space option works fine.
<soundray> omkar86: it has nothing to do with your target partition being non-primary
<c0nv1ct> has anyone here compiled a custom kernel in edgy?
<c0nv1ct> i'm having some problems :\
<soundray> !kernelcompile > c0nv1ct, please read ubotu's private message
<bluffer_> so ardchoille lets say i have a shell is there any guide to mak it full x from terminal ?
<omkar86> can I run Desktop CD in text mode?
<omkar86> i think there is prlm with less ram i have 224m ram
<soundray> omkar86: no, you need the alternate CD for text mode
<bluffer_> i had rebooted that install several times yesterday and it works every time gets me a prompt after i login
<ardchoille> bluffer_: I know there's a way to do that, but I'm not sure what to install.
<billy> setting up a dial-up connection ought not be so difficult in Dapper.
<scanwinder> does anyone know of a linux program that i can use to convert swf's into mp4 files?
<c0nv1ct> soundray: yeah, that doesnt tell me anything i dont already know :\
<ardchoille> soundray: What does bluffer_ need to install if he wants gnome but only has a shell after installing Ubuntu?
<soundray> omkar86: I've had an out of memory-freeze on a system with 384MB, so it's possible.
<bwallum> hello, how do I get Flash animations to work properly. Typical problem www.samsung.com (notice Flash animated drop downs at top of page). I'm using Edgy, Xine, Firefox 2.0.0.2. Site is ok, same FF ver works in XP.
<bluffer_> i wouldnt want to loose my first child after several abortions
<soundray> ardchoille: ubuntu-desktop if he wants the full monty
<soundray> c0nv1ct: describe your problem then
<ardchoille> soundray: Does he need to install xserver-xorg-core too?
<soundray> oops, she
<omkar86> ok
<krel> hmm.  is there anything that could cause a .avi file to completely freeze ubuntu when playing?  I have a few different movies that do this, and it does it at the same exact point in the movies, both in vlc and mplayer, in xgl+beryl and in default gnome
<krel> when it reaches that point in the file, the entire system locks up for 5-10 minutes, no mouse, no keyboard... sometimes it pulls out of it though
<soundray> ardchoille: I don't think so. I'd go for ubuntu-desktop and see how it goes
<c0nv1ct> soundray: when booting the new kernel, it hangs after detecting all my USB devices, i'm using the old config and manually went through to make sure everything is correct
<krel> top shows nothing spinning on cpu or memory or anything, so I'm thoroughly confused here
<ardchoille> bluffer_: I would try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> bluffer_: See how that goes.
<ardchoille> Thanks soundray
<F00BaR> hey
<F00BaR> i just installed mysql
<F00BaR> how do i access it
<c0nv1ct> soundray: the only thing i'm not sure of, is the processory family selection, i've tried both K7 and K8 for my athlon 64, neither worked though
<soundray> c0nv1ct: have you tried booting without "quiet splash"? What's the last message?
<bluffer_> ok im making a clone and tying that command in the clone
<soundray> c0nv1ct: K8 is correct
<c0nv1ct> soundray: well, i used the recovery mode option
<c0nv1ct> soundray: ok, for a 32bit system correct?
<nospi> Flonares, having trouble installing the KDE desktop
<nospi> Flonares, i just downloaded it
<bluffer_> virtual machines rock for this kind of work :)
<F00BaR> how do i access mysql?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Indeed
<krel> or is there any way to kill the vlc/mplayer process once the system hangs?  i doubt it, since keyboard doesn't seem to do anything, actually only mouse works but nothing is clickable...
<h1st0> F00BaR: what do you want ot do with mysql?
<ardchoille> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nospi> Flonares, how do i activate it?
<omkar86> how at having 1g /  , 5g /usr  and  3g /home ?
<h1st0> krel: kill <pidofprocess> in a terminal.
<krel> h1st0: keyboard doesn't respond.
<jingo811> testing 123?
<soundray> c0nv1ct: I would have thought so, although I'm not 100%... But if k7 didn't work either, the processor family selection is probably not the source of the problem.
<soundray> c0nv1ct: what's the last message?
<genii> jingo811: Yes, we see you
<c0nv1ct> soundray: when doing recovery mode, the last thing i see is it loading a USBHID device
<Ania_> wiema
<h1st0> krel: or hit alt+f2  see if a run prompt comes up
<krel> alt+f2, k, will try that...
<h1st0> krel: type in xkill and click on the app if it does
<Ania_> i am pole
<bluffer_> and since vpc is free why the team doesnt concentrate on getting it workable so that many people latch on to it ?
<soundray> c0nv1ct: have you connected anything to USB apart from a keyboard and mouse?
<Ania_> i am no sprehe english
<genii> !pl | Ania_
<nospi> anyone know how to use KDE desktop instead of Gnome?
<ubotu> Ania_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<h1st0> !de | Ania_
<ubotu> Ania_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<c0nv1ct> soundray: it showed that it had loaded everything that i have plugged in, my keyb, mouse, G25 wheel, and gamepad
<nospi> i downlaoded the KDE desktop
<heatxsink> which package in ubuntu has glib-gettextize ?
<jingo811> do I need to do any special configurations on Xchat, or is everything already setup?   First time IRC ing.
<bluffer_> i have been in lobour for last twenty days or so
<c0nv1ct> soundray: it appeared that the last thing it was loading, was the built in hub on my G15 keyboard
<bluffer_> labour
<c0nv1ct> soundray: of which nothing is plugged into
<bluffer_> or labor in yanky languaage
<ardchoille> lol
<soundray> c0nv1ct: on the assumption that it is a USB problem, I suggest you boot with a minimal set of USB hardware.
<HexDump> genii: could you guess why Im receiving a kill 15 on the connection after authentification? (today I definetely have bad luck :( )
<c0nv1ct> soundray: the only significant change i made from the 2.6.17-11 config is the AMD64/FX hardware monitor support
<jrib> heatxsink: libglib2.0-dev, in the future you can use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file to search the contents of packages faster
<bluffer_> ok thanks i ve got to get off now ? hopefully sudo thingy should get me on track ill try this later at tonight
<c0nv1ct> soundray: alright, i'll give it a go with just the keyb and mouse
<elwood> im sorry, i was away
<nospi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> c0nv1ct: have you stfw to see if other people had problems after activating that option?
<nospi> !nautlius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautlius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !nautilus
<Ania_> jak si zmienia skr w Kadu??
<h1st0> !goodbotusage > nospi
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<erik__> hello, does anybody know how to enable the external VGA port in Edgy?
<bluffer_> till then if you find out how i can make it recognize the network card it would b great
<soundray> erik__: on nvidia?
<nospi> oh lol
<h1st0> erik__: are you on a laptop?
<nospi> oops :p
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Don't forget the forums
<erik__> soundray: nvidia indeed
<genii> HexDump: Did you export the keys to the client?
<c0nv1ct> soundray: yeah, and i've read 3 or 4 threads on ubuntu kernel compiling, nothing about my problem
<elwood> anyone can help me with my wifi configuration ???
<bluffer_> ardchoille  thanks a lot and soundray you too and mneptok for trying to answer
<h1st0> nospi: you can just /msg ubotu blah  and it will do it privately
<erik__> h1st0: portable
<krel> h1st0: nope, alt+f2 does nothing.  oddly enough, top still refreshes normally while it's frozen to keyboard/mouse input
<h1st0> erik__: yeah do you have a function button for enabling the display?
<nospi> h1st0, ok thanks
<c0nv1ct> soundray: the onlything i see that is related is that i boot from SATA, but i dont see that problem in the console output
<bluffer_> yeah ill hopefully post 500 screen shots of babies aborting in various stages in forum :)
<h1st0> krel: so X is completely frozen?  or can you launch other apps?
<erik__> h1st0: yes but it doesn't seem to work in edgy
<ardchoille> bluffer_: hahaha
<krel> h1st0: i can't do much without a keyboard or mouse response...
<elwood> please i need help
<soundray> erik__: if you have the binary driver, there are instructions for laptops and Twinview in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz
<HexDump> genii: Im using no machine otpion, I mean, all machines can connect...
<bluffer_> cyal l8r
<soundray> c0nv1ct: it wouldn't get to the stage it gets to if SATA was the problem.
<h1st0> krel: so its frozen try ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a text terminal.  If not you may have to reboot the system unless you can ssh in from another pc if you enabled ssh.
<genii> HexDump: Ah, OK... I used the key from my server, it was in /var/lib/nxserver/home/.ssh/client.id_dsa.key
<larson9999> there's no games in linux! i have such a full life i've already played everything in the linux game tome and now i don't know what to do!
<HexDump> genii: ok ok, but I wnate to first check everything worked ok... later I will add a key
<c0nv1ct> soundray: yeah thats what i thought, also, i did remove ISA and MCA support, considering my computer is only a year old... thats not a problem right?
<krel> h1st0: my terminal with top up is still refreshing normally, so i don't think x is frozen persay... let me try ctrl+alt+f1 now, sec.
<h1st0> larson9999: There are plenty of game sin linux
<krel> refreshing to have a repeatable problem for once, heh
<genii> HexDump: Did you add some default user with passwrd to the nxserver?
<soundray> c0nv1ct: removing MCA is definitely not a problem, ISA unlikely
<h1st0> larson9999: check out nexuiz or americas army etc....
<h1st0> larson9999: unreal whole bunch of options
<c0nv1ct> soundray: MCA hasnt been used in decades, and i got no ISA slots, so i thought they were unnecessary
<nospi> how do i use the KDE desktop interface?
<soundray> elwood: be bold and ask a question
<nospi> im still using GNOME
<larson9999> h1st0: yeah, that was just me blowing off steam from hearing "there are no games for linux"
<HexDump> genii: Im using the onw I log into ubuntu... must I add one to nxserver?
<c0nv1ct> soundray: suprised they were even in the default config for ubuntu
<lisapc> how can I install PGP on Edgy?
<ardchoille> nospi: You have to log out and then choose kde from the option in the login screen
<lisapc> !pgp
<h1st0> krel: what if you hit q witht he top window active does it return to prompt.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> c0nv1ct: there are strange boards out there which connect sensors via ISA
<ardchoille> !gnupg
<ubotu> gnupg: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu3.3 (edgy), package size 1031 kB, installed size 4784 kB
<c0nv1ct> soundray: i got a gigabyte nforce 4 sli board... i have never seen anything about them using ISA
<h1st0> lisapc: ^^^^^^^^^^ ubotu
<lisapc> ardchoille, ty
<soundray> c0nv1ct: well, the developers can't exclude people from ubuntu who want to, say, setup a web kiosk on an old Pentium with ISA.
<ardchoille> lisapc: You're welcome :)
<lisapc> :-)
<c0nv1ct> soundray: true, i guess it doesnt hurt to include it
* h1st0 ughh attack of the smileys
<lisapc> ardchoille, install gnupg ?
<nospi> ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> lisapc: If you want a graphical interface, I would recommend seahorse.
<ardchoille> noflex: You're welcome :)
<lisapc> ardchoille, install seahorse and it installs gnupg?
<ardchoille> lisapc: It should
<genii> HexDump: I find on research that signal 15 for nxserver relates to ssh component failure... are you running sshd on the server?
<c0nv1ct> soundray: alright, i'll give it a go with only keyb and mouse usb, and see what happens, and even try an old PS/2 keyb
<lisapc> ok
<lisapc> bbl
<soundray> c0nv1ct: good plan
<HexDump> genii: I think so... I can connect with putty
<soundray> c0nv1ct: another idea...
<c0nv1ct> soundray: ya?
<soundray> c0nv1ct: I don't know how it works with recent kernels and initramfs, but I think you have to ensure that all bootup-critical drivers are in the initramfs
<HexDump> genii: and I have 3 processes with name ssd running in the box
<c0nv1ct> soundray: k, i'll check
<HexDump> genii: One odd thing, Im not seeing any process with name nxserver :S. It should be there doesnt it?
<genii> HexDump: As for the adding a user... I had a user on my box with name genii... so I did sudo nxserver --adduser genii && nxserver --passwd genii making both match my system login
<F00BaR> ok, now installed mysql, do i need to install phpmyadmin?
<F00BaR> ok, now installed mysql, do i need to install phpmyadmin?
<F00BaR> oops
<F00BaR> sorry for repeat
<HexDump> genii: ahhh, I forgot sudo, now I see all the switches (dumb of me)
<ekimus> F00BaR: just needed if you are lazy
<genii> HexDump: Yeah you should see the process running someplace in background
<F00BaR> ekimus, its for other users to access it too
<c0nv1ct> soundray: using the --initrd option when compiling should do that automatically right?
<F00BaR> should i install it
<mihai5423> ?
<ardchoille> F00BaR: phpmyadmin is a graphical (web based) interface to mysql, I believe
<soundray> c0nv1ct: that option creates the initramfs afaik, but I don't know how it decides which drivers to put in it.
<ardchoille> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<F00BaR> ok
<F00BaR> ill use it
<elwood> i configure my wifi card in my ubuntu edgy, wpasupplicant etc etc...i followed a  wiki
<c0nv1ct> soundray: yeah, me either, well i'll just reboot real quick and see if usb is even the issue, brb
<elwood> wifi start at login but after few minute it go down
<elwood> why ?
<ardchoille> elwood: Maybe it gets tired?
* ardchoille hides
<HexDump> genii: NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1   this is the error I see in the log :S
<elwood> ahahah
<elwood> what ?
<genii> HexDump Whoa :( outta my depth on that one
<HexDump> genii: thanks a lot anyway :).
<poningru> yarr
<genii> HexDump: you're welcome, thoi it intrigues me now why your setup is being so problemmatic
<soundray> elwood: boot up, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in a terminal and observe the messages. Maybe ubuntu logs an error when your network goes down.
<HexDump> genii: newbie?
<HexDump> genii
<HexDump> genii: newbies tend to do weird things :).
<poningru> what are we talking about
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<poningru> ?
<genii> HexDump: :) Well, your ability seems somewhat above average newbie LOL
<Marlun> How can I upgrade a server running Ubuntu Edgy to run Feisty?
<poningru> !upgrade | Marlun
<ubotu> Marlun: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soundray> Marlun: ask in #ubuntu+1
<elwood> ok soundry thanks
<poningru> HexDump: whats the trouble?
<HexDump> poningru: A problem Im ahving with freenx
<elwood> Mar 13 12:36:37 rudy kernel: [17185221.856000]  wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:14:7c:4f:ef:22 - assume out of range
<krel> h1st0: i'm messing around a bit with ctrl+alt+f1 to see what's going on while it's freezing...
<krel> it seems to be throwing disk errors
<genii> Marlun https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades is applicable.
<krel> is there a log somewhere that would have that?
<genii> Marlun It's the same for stock or server
<soundray> krel: /var/log/syslog
<Chetwin> Hi all.  I installed windows after ubuntu, fixed my grub so that I can boot to ubuntu again, but I don't know how to add my windows partition to the grub list and get it to work.
<larson9999> HexDump: great solution... when it works i suppose.  been using it for a couple years and love it
<krel> soundray: thanks
<h1st0> krel: ahh  so ctrl+alt+f1 worked you should be able to kill whatever proc from there.
<ekimus> F00BaR: only if they are lazy (i assume that they know how to work with mysql, it's perfectly able to work over network connections)
<h1st0> krel: also may want to just type dmesg  should show you some errors
<HexDump> poncho1: Im receiving NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1 when trying to log
<krel> h1st0: in answer to your earlier question, q with the top window active does nothing
<HexDump> larson9999: well it was genii recomendation :)
<genii> larson9999 Me too :)
<Chetwin> Can anyone assist me with a grub issue?
<elwood> soundry and then ???
<h1st0> krel: yeah then keyboard input is definately not working.
<soundray> Chetwin: there is a sample section for booting Windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<larson9999> HexDump: but it did take me forever to figure out how to set it up.
<Chetwin> thanks
<h1st0> krel: but you could also sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart X
<genii> larson9999 The standard setup tutorial for dapper seems to be giving his system fits however, and it's puzzling
<soundray> elwood: your system seems to be out of range. Move closer to the access point or rearrange the aerials.
<soundray> Chetwin: do you know what to do with it?
<Chetwin> soundray: How do I find out what it is...  (i.e. hd0,1)
<larson9999> genii: for me it was on the windows side and that key file that was the problem.  oh, and i had a mix of 1.4 and 1.5 instructions that were causing problems.
<soundray> Chetwin: you could ask me. Then I'm going to ask you back what partition your Windows is on.
<elwood> soundry the router is on the case of my pc
<krel> aha, the errors are in my syslog
<genii> larson9999 That seems to be related... I have an earlier version than the one he installed, so command switches seem different etc
<Chetwin> I don't know the hd0 label
<Chetwin> "/dev/sda4"
<ardchoille> Chetwin: Do you know which drive (hda,hdb) it is and which partition it is?
<soundray> elwood: in that case it's possible that it drowns in signal. Move the router away from the PC (2 or 3 metres)
<larson9999> genii: i don't emember where i found it but i finally found a site that had instructions that worked.  i have it bookmarked on another machine. :(
<genii> larson9999 Perhaps you may be of more help than me at this point to help him continue
<elwood> ok i'll try it
<krel> h1st0: http://rafb.net/p/O67dts40.html <-- i get a bunch of those three lines going to my syslog while it's frozen
<soundray> Chetwin: /dev/sda4 is (hd0,3) in grub speak if you don't have any other hard disk drives.
<elwood> thanks again soudry
<krel> i take it that means I have hard drive issues? :)
<F00BaR> im trying to install vhcs
<F00BaR> how do i do it
<krel> (also, odd that that would freeze mouse/keyboard input within x... for everything except ctrl+alt+f1-6)
<F00BaR> it says cannot find package when i do sudo apt-get install vhcs
<larson9999> genii: well, if i had that bookmark :)  and i have to go soon.  maybe a google of the version number and ubuntu version will dig it up.
<soundray> krel: either that, or your master/slave jumpers aren't set correctly
<CheshireViking> is there a way of using ubuntu to access a samsung d900 mobile phone - not for editing phone data, just to be able to get photo's off it & add mp3's etc  via a usb cable?
<krel> soundray: laptop :)
<Chetwin> Thanks
<genii> HexDump: Hmm. I'm seeing something about nxagent depencies.
<genii> (on web searches)
<Chetwin> bbs
<F00BaR> genii, can you join #ubuntu-classroom again please
<soundray> krel: don't faff around - back up your data and get a new drive
<h1st0> Is there a way to see what changes have been comitted to a package?
<krel> soundray: probably a good idea
<soundray> h1st0: there is a changelog in /usr/share/doc/packagename
<krel> thanks for the help :)
<genii> F00BaR: To help HexDump or you want me to meet you there for some issue?
<soundray> krel: yw
<F00BaR> to help me
<F00BaR> please
<h1st0> soundray: ty
<genii> F00BaR: OK gimme a minute
<bcarm17> cool fellow bretheren of Ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> soundray: it is the SATA problem, the USB info fills up the screen after that so i didnt see it
<c0nv1ct> soundray: gotta recompile with SATA built in :)
<kalabra> hey cusp
<bcarm17> Can any1 help make my usb stick mount
<soundray> c0nv1ct: glad you could make a step forward
<soundray> bcarm17: using gnome?
<bcarm17> yes
<bcarm17> 5.10
<c0nv1ct> soundray: yeah, removing all USB devices let me see it, thanks for the suggestion
<kalabra> sugestions
<kalabra> iguana
<JuJuBee> Hello all.  I need some help with a fresh install.  Just built a computer (Core 2 duo INTEL 965G, 2GB Ram, 160GB HD, GeForce 6200 LE video) and cannot install ubuntu. It seems that once the linux kernel is loaded, it can no longer read from my dvdrw (Lite On)  Failed to load cdrom device.
<factorx> How can I find out my CPU clock speed on command line?
<soundray> bcarm17: I can't remember now whether 5.10 had automounting or not. Check System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media
<soundray> factorx: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bcarm17> yes it does
<JuJuBee> I tried 6.06, 6.10, and even Feisty (from yesterday).
<factorx> soundray: thank you
<soundray> JuJuBee: nice machine. Is it a SATA DVD?
<JuJuBee> No, IDE
<JuJuBee> SATA HD
<soundray> JuJuBee: are the jumpers set correctly for master?
<bcarm17> 7200rpm
<JuJuBee> Yes
<bcarm17> sweet
<JuJuBee> It starts to boot. I get an install menu, but when I make a selection and it loads the kernel, then it bags on me.
<soundray> JuJuBee: do you have any old CD-ROM lying around that you could use instead?
<soundray> *drive
<JuJuBee> I guess I could pull one out of another machine.
<JuJuBee> Since it booted to the install menu, I figured that the drive was not the problem.
<poningru> JuJuBee: can you use feisty?
<ardchoille> JuJuBee: It's so nice to have more than one machine
<bcarm17> talking about my USB!!
<JuJuBee> I am a teacher in a small lab room
<soundray> JuJuBee: I think that's the way forward. I had this problem with a Mac Pro and edgy, but was able to install feisty on it.
<JuJuBee> I have 7 computers for my students
<poningru> JuJuBee: also whats the sata controller?
<soundray> ardchoille: is that why you have 11?
<soundray> :)
<JuJuBee> Not sure, how do I find out?
<ardchoille> soundray: Aye :)
<ZoOlMaN> Hi all, I Installed Ubuntu 6.10, but when I tried to add another OS to a boot menu using GAG it caused that Grub is no longer seen
<poningru> JuJuBee: are you installing feisty or edgy?
<poningru> ZoOlMaN: GAG?
<soundray> ardchoille: what do you use for cluster management?
<poningru> oh
<JuJuBee> poningru : tried both
<ZoOlMaN> yes let me grab you a link
<poningru> JuJuBee: hmm whats the error?
<bcarm17> soundray: help
<ZoOlMaN> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<ardchoille> soundray: I just have them all networked and use ssh. Never needed anything more than that.
<JuJuBee> Hang on, I will go write it down...
<larson9999> how feisty is feisty?
<AndrewB> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<poningru> JuJuBee: did you try to boot using nosplash?
<poningru> larson9999: 0.0
<soundray> bcarm17: I'm waiting for you to check Sys-Prefs-Removable Drives
<JuJuBee> Yes
<Sus> hi
<bcarm17> i did
<JuJuBee> Yesterday.  Also acpi=off
<Sus> can everybody help me?
<ardchoille> Sus: With what?
<soundray> bcarm17: so?
<nospi> hi again
<JuJuBee> Kept getting a prompt for (initramfs)
<nospi> having trouble
<Sus> I need mpls support under ubuntu linux
<nospi> i used KDE, and i like GNOME more
<bcarm17> all on auto
<nospi> so i came back to Gnome
<nospi> but there is no anti-aliasing on the fonts
<ZoOlMaN> poningru: its a Graphical Boot Manager
<poningru> ZoOlMaN: whats the trouble again?
<poningru> ZoOlMaN: it cant find grub?
<Sus> but howto
<soundray> nospi: there is. System-Preferences-Font
<poningru> I thnik its meant to overwrite grub
<poningru> JuJuBee: kept getting prompt for initramfs??
<nospi> soundray, i know, but i've tried them all, and rebooted too
<ZoOlMaN> I have 2 separate HDD's Ubuntu on one and OpenBSD on the other
<bcarm17> all on auto
<bcarm17> all three
<nospi> soundray, do i have to reboot after setting it?
<ZoOlMaN> so my guess was that GRUB was on my only ext3 partition hda1! which happend to be wrong
<soundray> bcarm17: in a terminal, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see if there are any errors when you plug the stick in.
<soundray> nospi: no
<nospi> soundray, none of them make a differnece
<ZoOlMaN> bottom of the line I can not boot my installed system any more!
<ardchoille> nospi: You usually won't have to reboot for much of anything unless you're changing kernels.
<nospi> ardchoille, thats what i thought
<soundray> bcarm17: if you can't make sense of them, put them on the pastebin.
<nospi> ardchoille, i tried KDE, came back and none of my fonts are anti-aliased.
<nospi> ardchoille, this is frustrating
<bcarm17> no
<ardchoille> nospi: Do you have a file named .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 in your home folder?
<Sus> somebody can help me i need mpls support
<nospi> ardchoille,  no
<ardchoille> nospi: What about .gtkrc-1.2 ?
<bcarm17> soundray: No
<poningru> ZoOlMaN: grub is installed in the MBR
<nospi> ardchoille, nope
<poningru> its own partition
<soundray> bcarm17: I haven't asked a question.
<nospi> ardchoille, amsn folder, desktop, my music, examples and a picture
<poningru> ZoOlMaN: you can install grub again using a live cd
<nospi> ardchoille, oh, and wrar362.exe but i don't need that anymore
<ZoOlMaN> hmm, o.k. what would be the aproprite command then!
<ardchoille> nospi: Open nautilus and CTRL+h
<bcarm17> no errors
<ZoOlMaN> grub-install /MBR ?
<nospi> ardchoille, oh. weird
<ardchoille> nospi: That unhides hidden files
<JuJuBee> poningru : yes, for an instant I saw an error that said Bug in BIOS then screen disappeared.  I get a menu for install and selected OEM (installing feisty-alternate) after loading the kernel, it cannot load a cdrom.  It tries to mount it but cannot locate one.
<nospi> ardchoille, neither of them
<soundray> bcarm17: so you're plugging your stick in and nothing happens in /var/log/syslog?
<bcarm17> just wait
<ardchoille> nospi: ok
<poningru> ZoOlMaN: no grub-install /dev/hda or whatever the harddrive is not the partition though
<poningru> JuJuBee: hmm
<poningru> JuJuBee: I am guessing its the controller
<ZoOlMaN> aha, that will do thx poningru
<JuJuBee> MoBo is Intel DG965wh
<ardchoille> nospi: Do you have any files that begin with .gtkrc ?
<nospi> ardchoille, nope
<poningru> JuJuBee: can you open up your box and look at the northbridge or the southbridge depending on intel/adm
<ardchoille> :(
<poningru> s/adm/adm
<JuJuBee> Onboard?
<nospi> ardchoille, last g file is .gstreamer-0.10
<JuJuBee> or in manual?
<Tidge> hey guys could u please give me to command line for automatic startup for firestarter
<poningru> JuJuBee: if you have the manula that would be better
<poningru> just have to figure out what the ide controller is
<ardchoille> nospi: You might try System -> Preferences -> Font
<nospi> ardchoille, i have
<poningru> JuJuBee: and/or the sata controller
<bcarm17> it said that it should work
<ardchoille> nospi: I'm out of ideas.
<soundray> Tidge: you only have to start firestarter when you want to make changes to your firewall/NAT settings
<lucaspqr> ci sono italiani che possono darmi una mano?
<bcarm17> soundray: it said that it should work
<nospi> ardchoille, oh lol wait, those .gtkrc files are there
<soundray> nospi: create a new user and see if that has the problem as well.
<ardchoille> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tidge> thanks soundray, so even if its not in the tray its working?
<nospi> ardchoille, im useless, i was looking at folders
<IdleOne> !it | lucaspqr
<ubotu> lucaspqr: please see above
<ardchoille> nospi: lol
* genii thinks there may be some gstreamer ugly or something like that
<ardchoille> nospi: Which ones are there that I asked for?
<soundray> !pastebin | bcarm17, paste the messages here please
<ubotu> bcarm17, paste the messages here please: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bcarm17> ok
<nospi> gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 and .gtkrc-2.0
<soundray> Tidge: yes. Just test the settings to be sure
<Tidge> thanks :)
<ardchoille> nospi: Open both of those in a text editor (or double-click them) and see if there is anything about fonts in them.. I am betting there is.
<nospi> ardchoille, there is, in .gtkrc-2.0
<JuJuBee> poningru : can't find it in the flyer they sent with MB, where on MB is it?
<ardchoille> nospi: Can you pastebin that file please?
<soundray> ardchoille: would it not be best for nospi to rename or remove them?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> soundray: Sometimes gnome has other settings in there that he may need.
<poningru> JuJuBee: it will probably be a chip
<poningru> err it is a chip
<soundray> ardchoille: ok
<poningru> the northbridge
<nospi> ardchoille, i see, i configured that in KDE
<poningru> oh shit
<JuJuBee> I will see if I can find it.
<poningru> it might be covered by a heatsink
<soundray> poningru!
<ardchoille> nospi: That's what I thought
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.784000]  sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.784000]  sdb : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.784000]  sdb : sense not available.
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.795000]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.795000]  sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.795000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<nospi> ardchoille, syntax?
<poningru> soundray: sorry
<poningru> :p
<PriceChild> !paste | bcarm17
<soundray> :)
<ubotu> bcarm17: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<techie__> Can anybody tell me how do I figure the type of sound cards I have and whether they are properly configured?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | poningru
<ubotu> poningru: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<poningru> !sound | techie__
<ubotu> techie__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ardchoille> nospi: can you pastebin that file?
<soundray> bcarm17: I specifically told you to use the pastebin
<poningru> PriceChild: yeah yeah I know :p
<nospi> ardchoille, yeah, but i need to specifiy a syntax
<nospi> ardchoille, or can i leave it blank?
<mmkm> hi, how can undo in aptitude? thanks
<ardchoille> nospi: blank is fine
<nospi> ardchoille, ok
<nospi> ardchoille, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10178/
<poningru> JuJuBee: you sure it doesnt say so in your manual?
<poningru> it should be on the box or something
<poningru> do you know what brand mobo it is?
<ardchoille> nospi: ok, soundray was right, you can just rename that file and logout and back in and your fonts should be ok.
<nospi> ardchoille, ok thanks
<nospi> soundray, thanks :)
<ardchoille> nospi: You don't seem to have important gnome stuff in there.
<nospi> ardchoille, rename or delete?
<ardchoille> nospi: your call
<TangledUpInBlue> Hello all!  Can anyone help me get my dell true mobile mini PCI wifi device working?
<nospi> ardchoille, ok
<nospi> ardchoille, brb
<HexDump> genii: I think I found the problem, it is a problem lot of ppl have when using nx windows clientes. I found this http://www.archivesat.com/User_Support_for_FreeNX_Server_and_kNX_Client/thread2551121.htm . Could you have a look at the bottom of the page? it has a path for it, but dont really know what I have to substitute. Check it please
<IdleOne> !wifi  TangledUpInBlue
<IdleOne> !wifi  | TangledUpInBlue
<ubotu> TangledUpInBlue: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TangledUpInBlue> Thanks!
<genii> HexDump: OK, reading
<Chetwin> Okay, one more question.. instead of mount /dev/sda/ mount point
<Chetwin> What would I enter in fstab
<Chetwin> I have fat32 @ /dev/sda3 and I want it rw
<soundray> Chetwin: to achieve what?
<HexDump> genii: thnx
<Chetwin> Auto mount of my windows partition
<mmkm> I have deleted many packages using aptitude -f. Do you know how undo it? Thanks
<soundray> Chetwin: ah okay
<darrend_laptop> anyone know why iptables comes without an init.d script?  What do others do about loading up a set of rules at boot time?
<Chetwin> I just don't understand the fstab file, I looked for a pattern and tried a few combos, but nill
<bcarm17> soundray: did you get that
<HexDump> genii: it seems to be a way to designate blocks of text with a first offset (line/column) and a last offset. But it didnt fit my file
<c0nv1ct> darrend_laptop: iptables comes default without any rules
<calraith> darrend_laptop: I use firestarter
<c0nv1ct> darrend_laptop: you have to create your own init script for your rules
<darrend_laptop> c0nv1ct: I know.  but once rules have been entered, typically you want them to be re-applied at start up.  That's my question#] 
<darrend_laptop> it's no good applying them in the local rc script as the network is already up by then
<c0nv1ct> darrend_laptop: yeah, you have to script out those rules, and make a link in your init directory
<_Roman> Do load averages factor in memory usage and other stuff, or is it just cpu usage that is used to calculate the load average figures?
<darrend_laptop> ok cool, just wondered if there was already a standard one
<darrend_laptop> (that used iptables-save and iptables-restore for example)
<soundray> Chetwin: make a mountpoint in /var/local/mydata and use '/dev/sda3 vfat /var/local/mydata 0 1' in fstab
<darrend_laptop> c0nv1ct: thx.
<bcarm17> soundray: did you get that
<genii> HexDump: Holy crap batman thats a long page to read :) You are trying to find on your box where nxnode or node.conf are?
<HexDump> genii: only wanted you to have a look at the patch format at the end :D
<soundray> bcarm17: I'm not helping you if it results in you flooding the channel
<Chetwin> I'll try that thnx
<bcarm17> i'm sorry i'm new to all this
<Chai_Sangeen> hi guyz im having trouble setting up lirc on edgy for use with mythtv yesterday  irw worked fine today it gives me connection refused and the service is running.. can anyone help me out?
<genii> HexDump:  /usr/lib/nx/nxnode ?
<HexDump> genii: yes, I was editing it :)
<Pepin> hello
<HexDump> genii: I pasted you the format in the query
<Pepin> what's the best channel to talk about feisty ?
<soundray> bcarm17: *especially* if you're new, you should read everything carefully and ask back if there's something you don't understand
<Pici> Pepin: #ubuntu+1
<bcarm17> soundray: all of it
<aalhamad> how can i scan for a printer in my network?
<aalhamad> or scan for printers?
<JuJuBee> poningru : yes, it is under a heatsink. I think it is the Intel 82801 I/O (ICH8) controller.
<Pepin> Thanks Pici :)
<poningru> JuJuBee: hmm ok hold on
<pinguin_> try avahi or avahi tools
<JuJuBee> I tried another DVD drive from antoher machine and no go.
<rambo3> morning
<nospi> no luck
<nospi> :(
<poningru> JuJuBee: hmm there doesnt seem to be anything saying this controller shouldnt work
<aalhamad> plz anybody can help me with how to scan a printer
<ardchoille> nospi: none? Even after deleting that file?
<nospi> perhaps i should just reinstall ubuntu? it would be good practice for me anyway
<nospi> ardchoille, nope, none
<adminx> aalhamad Try CUPS http://localhost:631/ in your local brower
<ardchoille> nospi: Do yourself a favour, open nautilus, go to Edit -> Preferences and tweak some of those settings to your tastes.
<Galga> hi
<poningru> JuJuBee: are you sure there arent any errors thrown?
<JuJuBee> How do I find out? Im sort of linux noob.
<poningru> nospi: whats the trouble?
<ardchoille> nospi: Well, that's up to you. I did that too, reinstalled a few times to familiarise myself with it.
<adminx> Not sure if that will help but it's where I would start
<JuJuBee> When I boot nosplash I get some errors...
<nospi> ardchoille, yeah, i think i might. not sure yet
<poningru> JuJuBee: yeah those
<poningru> what errors do you get?
<Galga> when i run command, dpkg --configure -a, it says: Error processing tcpdump, the package is in very bad shape. What should i do now
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.784000]  sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.784000]  sdb : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.784000]  sdb : sense not available.
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.795000]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.795000]  sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
<bcarm17> Mar 13 22:07:24 localhost kernel: [4297205.795000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<genii> HexDump:  The chinese page it refers to has an english equivelent at http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=FreeNX_FAQ/Problem_Solving
<poningru> gaaah
<ardchoille> bcarm17: You have been told to pastebin large pastes, please use pastebin
<nospi> poningru, i have Ubuntu Edgy, but i downloaded the KDE desktop to see if i liked it better, i like the taskbar but thats it. Anyway, i went to come back into Gnome, and there is no anti-aliasing on the fonts
<poningru> bcarm17: what did they say about pasting in here dude???
<poningru> eek
<HexDump> genii: fuck, how do you find info so fast?
<nospi> poningru, i was changing the appearance settings in KDE to see if i liked it.
<nospi> !ohmy | HexDump
<ubotu> HexDump: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<poningru> nospi: yeah I dont know sorry dude
<HexDump> genii: are you a google partent or something?
<bcarm17> how do you paste bin
<CheshireViking> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nospi> poningru, no problem, i might reinstall just to familiarise myself with it
<ardchoille> !paste > bcarm17
<genii> HexDump: I went to the chinese page then hovered over the links to see for hints
<poningru> Galga: try aptitude purge tcpdump and then install it again
<HexDump> ahhhh, smart guy
<Galga> poningru, thanks
<Gurpartap>  what's the best way to create a keyboard layout for the default input method?
<JuJuBee> [17179571.040000]  ACPI : Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x3 and ox4 and then bunch of unable to open '/...' errors "No Such File or Dir.  Then Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init then an error about BusyBox v1.1.3...  then (initramfs) prompt
<Gurpartap> anyone knows what's the best way to create a keyboard layout for the default input method??
<nospi> ardchoille, i'll try one last thing, and login to the new account i made
<nospi> ardchoille, if that doesn't work i'll reinstall tomorrow after school
<adminx> !adminx text
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adminx text - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nospi> ardchoille, it's 11:23 pm here, need to get to bed :p
<ardchoille> nospi: I have to go run an errand. Sorry I couldn;t be more help. Good luck with it and feel free to ask me questions later if you need to :)
<poningru> JuJuBee: hmm
<ardchoille> nospi: You and I are thinking alike, lol
<nospi> ardchoille, you've been lots of help, thankyou. i'll talk to ya later
<nospi> ardchoille, bye :)
<poningru> JuJuBee: yeah that seems to be inability to read from cdrom
<ardchoille> nospi: see ya
<JuJuBee> Yes, after the kernel loads.
<JuJuBee> Doesn't feisty use 2.6.20?
<poningru> JuJuBee: this happens with feisty as well right?
<poningru> JuJuBee: yes
<genii> HexDump:  I think you are close to a breakthrough :)
<JuJuBee> yes
<bcarm17> soundray: i don't know
<bcarm17> so bye
<poningru> JuJuBee: the same exact error msg?
<genii> JuJuBee: After a did a system upgrade on Feisty last kernel i had was 2.6.20-9
<JuJuBee> I don't have a regular iso for feisty, only alternate.  Someone suggested using that yesterday.
<genii> (from 2.6.20-6 it first installed)
<JuJuBee> I am downloading regular iso now.
<JuJuBee> Will take a while.
<soundray> JuJuBee: I can't see a reason to assume that it will work any better.
<soundray> JuJuBee: have you looked into other install methods?
<soundray> !install > JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> Me either, but a cd is only a few cents.
<JuJuBee> Soundray : thanks...
<F00BaR> hey
<F00BaR> genii
<F00BaR> you here
<genii> F00BaR: Yup
<genii> F00BaR: And in #ubuntu-classroom
<adminx> Strange, I'm on Feisty 32bit and my kenel is 2.6.20-10
<F00BaR> geni #Ubuntu-Classroom please
<JuJuBee> soundray : which method would you suggest?  So manny of them.
<frtmonster> hi, how can i disable my laptop's touchpad?
<adminx> wrong channel
<frtmonster> r
<soundray> JuJuBee: it largely depends on what other boot methods you have available.
<soundray> JuJuBee: if you have another machine, you might connect the HD there and seed the install, then put it back
<HexDump> genii: good news, it worked ;)
<JuJuBee> Dont know what that means?  Seed?
<genii> HexDump WooHoo :)
<poningru> JuJuBee: just install it
<lkthomas> guys, if I swap ubuntu HDD between PC, what should I do to change UUID ?
<billy> watup gang.
<JuJuBee> But then the hardware will be different.
<HexDump> genii: if you happen to pass around here, let me invite you to a cooooooooooold beer or two :D
<soundray> JuJuBee: by "seed" I mean, install it to a point where it will boot a basic kernel with which you can then do all the hardware recognition etc. on the target system.
<soundray> JuJuBee: but, never mind, how does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick sound to you?
<genii> HexDump: Well,  if you get to Toronto look me up and we'll go have one :)
<HexDump> genii: ouch... long way from spain :)
<poningru> JuJuBee: hehe beauty of ubuntu it will detect it all
<JuJuBee> complicated, but I can try it.
<poningru> JuJuBee: just put the hard drive in another machine
<poningru> and install it
<poningru> and switch it bac
<poningru> k
<JuJuBee> K
<genii> HexDump: :) I'm glad it's worked finally. I noticed it ran way faster than the vnc or other things did
<poningru> the hard drive i mean
<craigbass1976> How does one install mplayer? apt-get install gives me "Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package. blahblah"  It shows up in the add-remove software gui tool, but still won't install.  I've added a couple of archive source lists to sources.list (based on an ubuntu site recommendation) but get the same error messages.
<JuJuBee> I will try that first.
<JuJuBee> Yep
<JuJuBee> HD
<craigbass1976> I'm using 6.06
<poningru> craigbass1976: did you apt-get update after adding stuff to te sources.list?
<poningru> the*
<JuJuBee> Does it matter that my cpu in other machines is AMD 3000+ and new one is Core 2 Duo 2.13?
<craigbass1976> no.  oops
<HexDump> genii: Im happy too ^^. 3 hours doing dumb things has been work the time anyway
<HexDump> work=worth
<genii> HexDump: Well, you have now a very efficient setup. You can use the xforward/xming/putty for specific apps and the freenx for fast remote X :)
<poningru> JuJuBee: nope
<craigbass1976> poningru, thanks.  It's working.  Btw, the whoel reason for it is to watch a new dairy queen commercial here http://www.dairyqueen.com/en-US/DQ+Ads/default.htm.  Wicked funny.
<JuJuBee> K, here goes...
<HexDump> yes, lota of things. Too much forme xD. I think I will stick to putty/xming
<poningru> cool
<F00BaR> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<Galga> upgrading 6.10 to ubuntu 7. Will it be easy ?
<h1st0> Galga: yes
<xenalise> Galga: Moreso then upgrading XP to Vista! :P
<Galga> ok thanks h1st0, xenalise
<h1st0> Galga: Once 7 is released update-manager will show you that a new version of ubuntu is availible.
<h1st0> Galga: then you can elect to upgrade or stay with the current version.
<Galga> h1st0, so that means i don't have to go through all this installation steps ?
<lizardking> jenda: hi
<h1st0> Galga: yep
<Galga> cooool
<h1st0> Galga: just downloads and updates then a restart and you are running the new version
<Galga> great
<h1st0> Galga: just like any other package updates.
<lizardking> jenda: I worte in launchpad about my nick problem. When do you get back, let me know. Thanks and bye
<h1st0> lizardking: what nick problems where you having?
<lizardking> h1st0: I cannot registerd the nick "lizardking"
<lizardking> h1st0: server said it's already registred
<h1st0> lizardking: is it already held by someone?
<variant> lizardking: probably it's already registered, you ahve to choose another nick
<h1st0> lizardking: well then obviously you can register a nickt hats already held.
<lizardking> h1st0: I think, but I get alwyas access with that nick
<lizardking> :D
<h1st0> lizardking: just like you can't register h1st0
<h1st0> lizardking: yeah you can use that nick but you can't accept pms etc..
<lizardking> h1st0: I know, but when I enter I use always lizardking..not lizardking1 for example
<variant> lizardking: at the momment, when the person who registered it before you joins irc you will be automatically kicked
<h1st0> lizardking: as long as that person is not online
<Xif> what's the best way to run MSIE on Ubuntu?
<Galga> lizardking, you can register it like liz@rdking / 1izardking etc
<FlipCoder> hey can someone help me partition my harddrive to dual boot winxp with ubuntu
<h1st0> Xif: ie4lin
<poningru> Xif: or qemu
<variant> Xif: there is a nice script that will install it for you along with flash etc
<lizardking> Galga: mhhh ok. I think to never be kicked off :D
<h1st0> !ies4lin | Xif
<Xif> variant: how do I get it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies4lin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !ie4lin | Xif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4lin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daya> any  link for easy step to instal ubuntu
<variant> Xif: as h1st0 says, it's called ie4lin (provides ie 4/5/6
<Xif> ah, thanks
<lizardking> Galga h1st0: what abou that If the nickname you want is registered but has not been used for at least 60 days, just ask a staffer  and we'll be happy to drop it for you.
<lizardking>  ?
<variant> daya: www.ubuntu.com click documentation
<FlipCoder> hey can someone help me with partitioning real quick
<Xif> variant, h1st0: you probably meant this -> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<h1st0> lizardking: well ask a stafer
<variant> Xif: yesk, thats exactly what i meant
<lizardking> h1st0: infact I asked jenda
<h1st0> lizardking: your questions about nickserv etc.. would be better answered in #help
<lizardking> h1st0: ok
<Xif> h1st0, variant, poningru: thanks
<h1st0> lizardking: they would be the ones you need to talk to.
<HexDump> ok ppl, time to have lunch
<HexDump> c ya all!
<Galga> later HexDump
<xamox> what is the command to give a tree like structure in linux at the prompt, something similiar to tree in DOS?
<lizardking> h1st0: Does the #help channel exist?
<Galga> yes
<Galga> lizardking, try joining #help
<soundray> xamox: tree ;)
<FlipCoder> hey im kinda new, do i have to have a swap partition or is that just recommended
<soundray> xamox: you have to install it
<gordonjcp> FlipCoder: can of worms...
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<Galga> lizardking, you will end up joing tapthru :)
<FlipCoder> heh
<xamox> soundray, Ahh. alright
<IdleOne> xamox, sudo aptitude install tree ( then you will be able to use the tree command)
<h1st0> lizardking: yeah its there
<lizardking> Galga: already do. Yes that!
<lizardking> ok
<lizardking> thnx
<gordonjcp> FlipCoder: yes, you want a swap partition
<soundray> xamox: alternatively, find . -type d
<FlipCoder> k, is 512mb good?
<gordonjcp> FlipCoder: it used to be twice as much swap as real memory
<Galga> FlipCoder, its cool
<FlipCoder> ah ok
<Xif> anyone here try to run MSOffice with Wine?
<FlipCoder> well im about to upgrade to 2gb of ram in a few days
<h1st0> gordonjcp: unless you have like 1 gig of memory.
<FlipCoder> but i only have 512mb right now
<variant> xamox: apt-get install tree
<gordonjcp> FlipCoder: in general you probably want at least a little more swap than real memory, so you can suspend to disk
<FlipCoder> ah ok
<frtmonster> how can i disable my laptop's touchpad?
<FlipCoder> so if i'm going to upgrade to 2gb of ram soon, i should go higher?
<xamox> variant, on top of it, thx.
<variant> Xif: aprantly it should work
<h1st0> frtmonster: completely or just hte tap function?
<frtmonster> h1st0: completely
<soundray> frtmonster: tpconfig or gsynaptics
<gordonjcp> FlipCoder: if you've got that much RAM and you're not planning on using suspend, I wouldn't worry - just go with whatever the installer gives you
<Xif> variant: why do you believe so?
<gordonjcp> h1st0: one of my computers has 10M of swap, and 1M of RAM... ;-)
<h1st0> frtmonster: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frtmonster> soundray: these commands do not work
<frtmonster> h1st0:  i did
<variant> anyone know why running a java sdk under wine would make the desktop become corrupted (missing decorations and black windows everywhree)
<soundray> frtmonster: you have to install the packages
<frtmonster> ok
<romeomajk> any1 with experience with scratchbox and ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used peerguardan  for linux?
<h1st0> gordonjcp: I was just saying with 1gig of ram a 2gig swap is kind of rediculous.  It should be more like 512mb of swap witht 1g ram
<gordonjcp> h1st0: ... unless you want suspend ;-)
<ubuntuking> Hello
<gordonjcp> h1st0: and anyway, disk is cheap now
<terlmann> I say breezy badger , release 5.10 , was THE most stable, reliable, good-looking ubuntu release EVER and I will take you all on to try and disprove it !
<poningru> I've heard of distro wars, editor wars
<poningru> os wars
<soundray> terlmann: take us on in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<variant> Xif: because it works with crossover office and they also help with wine code
<poningru> but version wars???
<IdleOne> !offtopic | terlmann Go here for Taking evryone ON
<ubotu> terlmann Go here for Taking evryone ON: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frtmonster> variant:  i fixed it using easy ubuntu
<gordonjcp> terlmann: I miss the little XFCE mouse running in the Xubuntu logo in the splash screen
<h1st0> gordonjcp: You should still be able to suspend as long as you arent' using 1gig of physical ram at the time.
<frtmonster> variant: thanks for your time yesterday
<variant> frtmonster: your welcome
<h1st0> gordonjcp: let me try hold up
<soho> i need help, after the latest update, i cannot mount my encrypted partition anymore
<variant> frtmonster: did you get sorted?
<gordonjcp> h1st0: well, you need as much swap as memory in use ;-)
<frtmonster> variant: yes with easy ubuntu it works great
<variant> frtmonster: hehe, ok
<soho> i get: enter passphrase: command failed: key reading error
<h1st0> gordonjcp: by suspend you mean hibernate?
<poningru> h1st0: no because linux likes using buffer
<soho> does somebody have an idea?
<poningru> h1st0: right
<gordonjcp> h1st0: I think it's safe enough to say that these days, you can throw enough RAM in that you don't need swap
<poningru> soho: whats wrong?
<poningru> hold on
<Xif> variant: (I'd believe they have a solid interest not to make vanilla Wine as good as crossover office :)
<gordonjcp> h1st0: hibernate or suspend to disk
<variant> frtmonster: feisty fawn will have features to make it work "out of the box" (i know, i tested it and it works)
<soho> poningru;  i get enter passphrase: command failed: key reading error on boot
<h1st0> gordonjcp: don't have a suspend option in shutdown let me see if hibernate works brb.
<variant> Xif: check the winhq application db
<Galga> gordonjcp, can you use USB Flash Disk as extended ram ?
<soho> my encrypted partion is not mounted anymore
<poningru> Galga: no because thats waay to slow
<frtmonster> variant: you're a tester or something?
<soundray> Galga: yes, but it's not recommended
<variant> frtmonster: no, anyone can try feisty. at their own risk
<Xif> variant: I will, thanks :)
<soundray> Galga: flash only survives ca. 10^5 write cycles
<frtmonster> variant: but what about all of the other easy ubuntu things
<gordonjcp> Galga: not really
<variant> frtmonster: it is extremely not stabalised yet
<variant> frtmonster: for example?
<gordonjcp> Galga: as soundray says, it's got a limited lifespan, and eventually it will start dropping out
<Galga> ok, thanks soundray, gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> Galga: in normal use flash memory remaps itself so it scatters rewritten information all over the place
<frtmonster> variant: MIDI
<variant> frtmonster: no idea
* soundray can't wait for systems with FRAM/MRAM
<frtmonster> well, i'm not moving to feisty anyway, this distro is working good on my laptop so why should i
<gordonjcp> Galga: don't forget that there's no penalty for fragmentation on a truly randomly-accessible storage medium
<variant> frtmonster: indeed
<hannu> ugh help i have an openoffice presentation that won't open (oo runs my cpu but never opens the file)
<gordonjcp> hannu: yes, I just had that with an Excel spreadsheet
<frtmonster> variant: i mean, are there any neccasiry improvements?
<poningru> hannu: pretty sure you can open it with evince
<hannu> is there a workaround?
<padan> I am trying to compile the new evolution and it wants libgtkhtml-3.14 ... however I can't seem to locate this package anywhere
<variant> frtmonster: once it's completed it will have som nice features yes, but if you'r happy with what you have there is no need to upgrade
<padan> it seems that ubuntu comes with 3.12
<padan> but I can't even find a place to dl the 3.14 version
<soundray> hannu: can you open everything else?
<daya> raphink, hi
<poningru> padan: pretty sure its in feisty
<padan> im running edgy
<padan> can I get a .deb from somewhere?
<h1st0> gordonjcp: wow my system did not like hibernate one bit.  Never actually shut off.
<raphink> hi daya
<edward_> hiya
<soundray> padan: packages.ubuntu.com
<gordonjcp> h1st0: 'cos there's not enough disk space to suspend to...
<frtmonster> variant: yea
<gordonjcp> (probably)
<daya> raphink, we are conducting a FOSS essential training
<h1st0> gordonjcp: only using 137mb of ram atm
<gordonjcp> h1st0: I haven't played with it yet
<raphink> how so daya?
<hannu> i can open blank writer files... ugh even if it tries to show my presentation in the preview window it crashes
<h1st0> gordonjcp: and 0mb of swap
<daya> raphink, we are using ubuntu for installing
<gordonjcp> hrm
<gordonjcp> h1st0: no swap at all?
<raphink> daya: nice
<gordonjcp> none defined?
<frtmonster> what is a linux command to search?
<h1st0> gordonjcp: nope.
<daya> raphink, it is two days training
<edward_> i'm having problems with installing java, i've tried following the instructions on ubuntuguide.org with no sucess! i'm new to ubuntu but slowly getting the hang of it
<frtmonster> oh 'whereis' worked
<raphink> frtmonster: depends what exactly you want to search
<padan> rats... 3.13.92-0 is the version that ships with feisty
<h1st0> frtmonster: to search for a file use locate
<padan> ah i located the source
<hannu> are there other programs that open .odb files?
<poningru> frtmonster: also locate works
<daya> raphink, is there any docum. for easy way to install ubuntu along with screen shot.
<soundray> hannu: there are, but I have another suggestion
<raphink> hannu: openoffice, koffice, abiwork (I think)
<daya> raphink, i have found some,
<poningru> Hanna: you can also just unzip it youk now
<hannu> when i tried evince the screen was all black
<frtmonster> h1st0: what about text search?
<poningru> hannu: rather
<raphink> daya: I don't knwo about that
<soundray> hannu: copy it to a temp.zip and run unzip -t on it
<h1st0> frtmonster: what are you trying to find?
<daya> raphink, ok
<gordonjcp> h1st0: hm, think it needs a swap device to hibernate
<raphink> gtg
<frtmonster> h1st0: a string of words?
<h1st0> gordonjcp: I have swap
<daya> raphink, how is your work going on
<h1st0> frtmonster: in a file?
<raphink> daya: good, busy
<raphink> ;)
<frtmonster> in lots of files
<daya> raphink, I have successfully completed ccna
<soundray> frtmonster: grep
<Dimensions> how do i run a script after system boots ?
<h1st0> frtmonster: hrm...
<frtmonster> ok
<edward_> anyone give me ahand installing java for firefox?
<soundray> Dimensions: call it from /etc/rc.local
<hannu> what do i do after  unzip -t? it says no errors were detected
<h1st0> frtmonster: yeah something like grep whatever filename1 filename2 etc...
<romeomajk> how do i use apt-get in order to reinstall packages?
<gnome_guy> Hanna What file extension are you trying to unzip?
<deep> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<gnome_guy> Hannu What file extension are you trying to unzip?
<soundray> hannu: if you have to recreate it, you can unzip it and copy the text at least
<hannu> gnome_guy: it's an odp (oo presentation)
<Dimensions> soundray:  i did exec /usr/script didn't work for me
<hannu> ls
<hannu> ls
<krinns> hi all
<soundray> Dimensions: you should store local scripts in /usr/local/bin. Also make sure your script is executable as root (man chmod)
<kbrooks> soundray, no u should store them in ~/bin
<h1st0> kbrooks: not if he wants then system wide
<h1st0> kbrooks: and ~/bin isn't in his path i'm sure.
<kbrooks> ok.
<soundray> kbrooks: if you have qualms about the advice I give here, please pm me.
<hannu> thanks for your help guys... this is pretty much a computer emergency if i've ever had one.
<Xif> variant: btw -> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=31
<Xif> looks like MSOffice doesn't work on Wine.
<Dimensions> soundray:  the command is right ? exec /location/script ? or what
<h1st0> Xif: crossoveroffice?
<edward_> java help?
<Xif> Dimensions: an option.
<soundray> Dimensions: the exec is unnecessary if your script terminates
<Xif> err, that was for h1st0
<kbrooks> xif: ms  office is useless, go w/ openoffice instead
<h1st0> Xif: also why not just use Open office?
<h1st0> !java | edward_
<lkthomas> does anyone using hplip ?
<ubotu> edward_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<h1st0> !anyone > lkthomas
<Xif> h1st0: need to read and edit Word docs
<Frogzoo> Xif: crossover office or you can use an emulator as a last resort vmware/qemu
<Dimensions> soundray:  then how do i call it ?
<h1st0> Xif: open office will edit word docs
<h1st0> Xif: you can even save as a word doc
<soundray> Dimensions: just by the name (including the path)
<Frogzoo> Xif: oo imports word docs
<Xif> h1st0: we tried. it won't open non-English docs correctly.
<frtmonster> how can i go to the / folder
<Xif> Frogzoo: for you too ^
<frtmonster> the root folder
<h1st0> Xif: You may need the language package for oo
<h1st0> Xif: for whatever language you want to open
<frtmonster> what is the command to restart X ?
<Frogzoo> Xif: did you install alternate language support?
<h1st0> Xif: just like in word
<Keneo> frtmonster, ctr+alt+backspace
<Xif> h1st0, Frogzoo: interesting, how do I get it in Ubuntu?
<Dimensions> soundray:  means just add this line in rc.local ... /location/script and place the script in /usr/local/bin ?
<foutrelis> frtmonster: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdl restart :)
<foutrelis> frtmonster: *gdm
<Xif> (the language package)
<frtmonster> Keneo: ?
<frtmonster> foutrelis: what is the command to go to root folder
<foutrelis> frtmonster: cd /
<soundray> Dimensions: just add /usr/local/bin/script
<frtmonster> tnx
<foutrelis> np
<Keneo> frtmonster, the keycombination to restart x is ctr+alt+backspace
<soundray> frtmonster: ask one question at a time please.
<h1st0> Xif:What language are you looking for?
<mneptok> Old Church Slavonic
<Dimensions> thanks soundray lemme try it ...
<soundray> Keneo: he appears to have found it.
<mneptok> it's coming back
<Keneo> :)
<Frogzoo> Xif: apt-cache search open |grep -i office
<Xif> h1st0: Hebrew
<h1st0> Xif:sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-he
<mneptok> Xif: you'll want the GNOME and OO.o langpacks and BIDI support
<karl-erik> Hi! I have a question. I recently downloaded and installed a game,  and it's installd under /usr/local/eve/. Problem is, I have no idea how to start it, or how to add a shortcut to the desktop. Any help?
<h1st0> Xif: or you can use synaptic and search for open office language hebrew would give you the proper package to install.
<Zirland> hi, I have only one question ... when is new ubuntu expected to be released?
<Xif> h1st0: thanks a lot :)
<MasseR> 1 month
<mneptok> Zirland: april
<h1st0> !releases > Zirland
<soundray> karl-erik: see if there's an executable file in /usr/local/eve/bin
<Frogzoo> Zirland: it's expected in april
<Xif> mneptok: ok, so now I know what I need to install the OO part, but what do I need for the Gnome?
<ardchoille> I believe it's April 19th
<karl-erik> /usr/local/eve/EVE_Paradox_Free/EVE_Paradox seems like it's executable, but opening it doesn't work.
<Frogzoo> karl-erik: read the INSTALL or README files
<Zirland> thanks
<h1st0> Xif: language-pack-gnome-he
<karl-erik> The README file details how the game works, and the install-howto tells me how to install it, but the installer didn't offer any help as to where to install.
<soundray> karl-erik: have you tried running the executable by entering it with the full pathname?
<karl-erik> As in the terminal? No, I just tried clicking it. What's the command for running an executable?
<mneptok> Xif: System -> Admin -> Lang Support
<soundray> karl-erik: just enter its name
<soundray> karl-erik: with full path
<karl-erik> Thanks. Moment, trying that.
<h1st0> Xif: yeah follow mneptok instructions easier than my way.
<protocol1> hello
<XP> hi
<protocol1> wow my Gaim 2.0 works great
<matti> protocol1: :)
<karl-erik> /usr/local/eve/EVE_Paradox_Free/EVE_Paradox: error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<karl-erik> That's what it told me.
<genii> protocol1: Yeah I like it too :)
<Zewey> hmm, i have an odd problem here. my mpd has been crashing a few times recently, and every time it does that i won't be able to start any Gnome apps
<rambo3> !info libtiff
<ubotu> Package libtiff does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<soundray> karl-erik: edgy comes with libtiff4 by default
<Zewey> anyone experiencing anything remotely similar?
<MasseR> soundray: locating libtiff.so and linking to /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3?
<karl-erik> Aaaaah. So, the version is outdated? Anything I can do to fix it?
<Zirland> does ubuntu support writing on NTFS discs?
<soundray> MasseR: yes, worth a try
<MasseR> soundray: 95% of the time works for me :)
<h1st0> !ntfs-3g > Zirland
<soundray> karl-erik: you can make a symlink to the new libtiff and hope that it's backward compatible
<karl-erik> Thanks. What's a symlink? And where do I set it up?
<h1st0> karl-erik: man ln
<MasseR> karl-erik: ln -s /usr/lib/libtiff.so /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3 (hopefully that works)
<karl-erik> Alright. Thanks alot.
<karl-erik> So, a symlink makes it so that when the program tries to load libtiff3, it instead gets libtiff4?
<soundray> karl-erik: in a terminal, do 'cd /usr/lib ; sudo ln -sf libtiff.so.4.2.1 libtiff.so.3'
<soundray> karl-erik: MasseR's line won't quite work like that
<Xif> h1st0, mneptok: many thanks :)
<h1st0> Xif: np
<ardchoille> soundray: So a symlink is treated as if it were the file it's linking to?
<h1st0> ardchoille: yes
<soundray> ardchoille: pretty much.
<ardchoille> cool
<h1st0> ardchoille: if you do an ls on a symlink ti will show the location of the file or directory that the link points to.
<jdrake> Would the gnome desktop work effectively on a P2-400 with 640mb of ram? It currently has xfce on it which works nice and fast.
<ardchoille> h1st0: Yeah, thought so
<h1st0> jdrake: yeah it will work.
<soundray> jdrake: the RAM is enough, but it won't be a pleasure to use with 400 MHz
<h1st0> jdrake: may not be as fast as xfce but i dunno they've bene doing a lot of speed fixes to gnome lately.
<jdrake> I am essentially trying to setup my sister with crossover office. It includes menus on gnome, but not xfce.
<jdrake> Gnome is also more feature complete at the moment.
<soundray> jdrake: my wife used openoffice and gnome on a 300MHz Celeron laptop. She was happy, but I found it painful.
<hannu> that's it. i ----loathe---- openoffice now.
<karl-erik> alright, looks like the program started, but nothing comes up. When the terminal boots the program, this comes up: Starting E.V.E. Paradox free 1.2 (291).
<karl-erik> Redirecting stdout/stdin to "/home/karl-erik/.eve/stdout.txt" and "/home/karl-erik/.eve/stderr.txt".
<h1st0> jdrake: the requirements ofr gnome are only 16mb of ram
<nospi> hey
<nospi> ardchoille, hey :) you there?
<karl-erik> Does that mean the program isn't backwards compitable?
<h1st0> jdrake: minimum requirements that is.
<jdrake> h1st0: who writes these minimums :p
<DonPhinne1> just  booted ubuntu the second time on another computer
<soundray> hannu: what happened between the last time you had the file open and the first time it failed to open?
<h1st0> jdrake: how well it runs is a nother question.  I've run it on my k62 laptop before.
<soundray> hannu: any OOo crashes?
<DonPhinne1> much slower than puppy or dsl
<hannu> yes
<h1st0> jdrake: the only way to knwo for sure would be to try or find some bodyt hat has the same settup.
<hannu> soundray: yes, i had my 'good' file open and opened a 'bad' file, now the 'good' one is 'bad'
<h1st0> DonPhinne1: ofcourse ubuntu is going to be slower than puppy or dsl
<h1st0> DonPhinne1: you are starting a lot more stuff unless you are using a command line system.
<soundray> hannu: are you on edgy?
<jdrake> h1st0: I guess I best install it on my sister's machine, I am hoping the harddrive can take it, it is a smaller harddrive
<hannu> soundray: yes
<DonPhinne1> every time i run anything it runs from cd
<DonPhinne1> is there a way to get it into ram?
<r00tintheb0x> Hello all, anyones Intel NIC keep dropping network connectivity?
<r00tintheb0x> Mine is, i have to set a cron job for it to ping google every five minuets, anyone know what could be wrong?
<ardchoille> DonPhinne1: The livecd?
<karl-erik> Thanks for the help in trying to get the game working. Prepared to give it up now, though, maybe retry later. To uninstall it, do I just delete the directory it was installed in?
<DonPhinne1> yes
<soundray> hannu: I have a feisty system with OOo 2.2. If you haven't got any confidential stuff in the presentation, I'd offer to try and open your file for you here.
<ardchoille> DonPhinne1: The livecd runs from ram and unpacks things on the fly.
<blutorange> goto www.liljosfunblog.de.gg there you get gratis DE domaine !!
<DonPhinne1> it's much better than puppy or dsl at recognizing hardware
<soundray> karl-erik: depends on whether it has made any changes to your system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@xdsl-87-78-2-192.netcologne.de]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<karl-erik> Ok. I don't think it did. Is there any way to find out?
<ardchoille> DonPhinne1: I think you would need more than 2Gb ram to safely run the entire livecd from ram and be able to eject the cd
<karl-erik> I know no shortcuts has been made anywhere, at the very least
<DonPhinne1> can you run it from a pen drive?\
<soundray> karl-erik: remember you've made one in /usr/lib
<karl-erik> Aaaah, true. Should I delee the syslink or leave it there in case it might work with future programs?
<fbenites> hi! someone got a wireless ad-hoc network running, with wpa?
<bony> I got this error while i tried to run audacity "error initializing the audio i/o layer" in a popup box and after i pressed ok audacity open's but nothing work's in it
<fbenites> i am having some troubles here
<DonPhinne1> saw an 8 gig pendrive today for $80 can i boot and run ubuntu off of it?
<PriceChild> DonPhinne1, ubuntu isn't supported on usb drives... However if your mb/bios supports booting from usb then it is doable
<soundray> DonPhinne1: I've seen some partitioning weirdness in recent pendrives
<soundray> DonPhinne1: there is some info about installing to USB drives on the wiki:
<soundray> !install > DonPhinne1
<Dimensions> soundray:  sorry but that /usr/local/bin/script and rc.local call doesn't work ... :(
<nospi> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nospi> soundray, fixed it, i reinstalled ubuntu
<Kakarot> hi. hibernate isn't workin after i moved swap to another partition. how can i fix it?
<soundray> Dimensions: did you move your script to /usr/local/bin ?
<Dimensions> yes soundray .. i have moved it to that location ...
<nospi> whats the easiest linux distro for newbies?
<soundray> Dimensions: does it work when you enter 'sudo script' in a terminal?
<IdleOne> nospi, ubuntu is
<Dimensions> yes soundray it does then
<apokryphos> nospi: ubuntu, mandriva, fedora and openSUSE are all good
<nospi> IdleOne, thought so
<nospi> apokryphos, i like fedora cos it has a cool name :p
<IdleOne> nospi, mandriva is a nice Distro also
<apokryphos> nospi: bad reason to use a distro :P
<nospi> IdleOne, ok, might have to check it out
<nospi> apokryphos, lol i know :p
<variant> why does xorg run as user root in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> nospi, "Matter of opinion" - I think is the correct answer :)
<soundray> Dimensions: what do you get from ls -l /usr/local/bin/script ?
<ardchoille> nospi: You get your font problem fixed?
<nospi> ardchoille, yeah, reinstalled
<nospi> ardchoille, mpg321 was that package i needed before wasn't it?
<Dimensions> soundray:  i have changed mods for it with sudo chmod +rwx automate
<variant> is xorg supposed to be running as root?
<ardchoille> nospi: I have used 17 different distros and I have found that Ubuntu Dapper is the most stable and problem free distro I have tried. BTW, I have an 8 year old neice that uses Ubuntu Dapper, kinda says how easy it is to install and use.
<soundray> Dimensions: what's the owner and group?
<Dimensions> so it has all mods ... i get rwxrwxrwx with filter:root
<ardchoille> nospi: I don't know about mpg123, never used it. I use xmss for mp3 files, it plays mp3's out of the box.
<nospi> ardchoille, ok
<nospi> ardchoille, dammit. im in trouble :p gotta go to bed
<nospi> bye guys
<nospi> thanks for you help :0
<pavs> ardshoille i bet the 8 year old didnt install it himself
<nospi> :)
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: all distros are easy to use
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: it's getting them working that's the tricky part
<soundray> Dimensions: please put your /etc/rc.local on the pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<slacker_nl> hi
<ardchoille> gordonjcp: I wouldn't say that, slackware kicked my butt once, lol
<gordonjcp> heh
<slacker_nl> does anyone know how to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<slacker_nl> !downgrade > slacker_nl
<Kakarot> hi. hibernate isn't workin after i moved swap to another partition. how can i fix it? appreciate any help
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: I've had near-endless problems with getting edgy and a custom kernel and nvidia support working...
<dyrne> slacker_nl: mkfs.ext3 :)
<ardchoille> gordonjcp: Edgy was rushed
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: in any case, my Mum managed to use Slackware on my desktop with no problems at all
<soundray> Kakarot: have you updated /etc/fstab after the move?
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: that said, I just left her sitting at the Gnome GUI and let her have at it ;-)
<slacker_nl> dyrne: uhm.. how would that downgrade me?
<dyrne> slacker_nl: its a pain. best bet is to make backup of /home and install dapper on another partition
<ardchoille> lol
<Kakarot> soundray, yes i did
<PriceChild> slacker_nl, its VERY hard to downgrade... you'd probably be better off with a fresh install and saving your home partition.
<soundray> Kakarot: and rebooted or done a swapon?
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: literally it was a case of "Ah, there's firefox, right..." and off she went
<Kakarot> i did
<ardchoille> gordonjcp: Yeah, Firefox is familiar and is a must have, IMHO
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: yeah
<slacker_nl> I sometimes like pain
<dyrne> slacker_nl: or just upgrade to feisty
<slacker_nl> dyrne: no, its to test a bug on dapper (or better, a bugfix)
<JuJuBee> poningru : I installed ubuntu 6.10 onto the HD in another machine and when I put the HD back into the new box, I got error "no bootable device.."  So, I am installing windows just to verify that everything is working.
<elementz> hi everybody
<dyrne> slacker_nl: ah
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: the NVidia problem I has was to do with one if the header files in /usr/src/linux - someone should tell the kernel hackers there's a difference between "deprecated, don't use in new software" and "gank out at the earliest possible opportunity"
<Daddais> hi
<elementz> can somebody help me mounting a built in cf card reader?
<soundray> Kakarot: do you get the expected output from cat /proc/swaps ?
<slacker_nl> then someone else needs to test it
<Dimensions> soundray: here it is ...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10184/
<slacker_nl> I'm not going to reinstall ubuntu just for a bugfix
<Daddais> no one has migration tool's problem when installing ubuntu feisty ?
<slacker_nl> or is there someone here present with dapper and uses cacti?
<soundray> Dimensions: oh, that's fairly simple. Can't tell you why it doesn't work.
<Kakarot> /dev/sda 6 partition 1052216 0 -1
<poningru> JuJuBee: ooh that seems fishy
<Dimensions> :-[
<Kakarot> soundray, i moved swap to a logical (from primary) partition. its before the filesystem. do you think that could be the problem?
<soundray> Dimensions: try my modification and look at the logfile. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10185/
<soundray> Kakarot: no, I don't think so
<soundray> Kakarot: how big is your RAM?
<NET||abuse> arrg,, bloody net disconnected
<NET||abuse> ok....
<elementz> anybody got time to help, pls msg me...
<Kakarot> everytime i hibernate, its like im shutting down
<NET||abuse> i'm trying to run openvpn on a little test box in our small network here, i have a basic dsl router and want to give access to myself and 2 others to our test server(be it just through a one to one setup or even bridging the whole network,  i don't mind)
<Kakarot> 1 gb
<NET||abuse> now i have our test server on an ip 192.168.192.251, the router's lan ip is 192.168.192.254, the server is in routed mode for the minute but no routes are pushed to clients,
<NET||abuse> and the vpn subnet is set in server.conf as server 192.168.188.0 255.255.255.0 (which means the host for the vpn subnet is 192.168.188.1 aparently)
<NET||abuse> does this mean i have to port forward udp 1194 to 192.168.168.251(the servers lan ip) or do i have to somehow get dsl router/firewall (netopia 2247) to port forward to the ip on the vpn subnet? which i honestly don' tknow if it can do.
<soundray> Kakarot: all right, you should have said. I thought it wasn't going into hibernate at all.
<funpop> there is a default thing starting each sessions, evolution mail check thing. can someone tell me the command line ? i want it back!!
<Kakarot> i restart it again and my swap need to be formatted again to linux swap
<Xeper> Does anyone here run the ATI SB600 chipset?
<soundray> Kakarot: try adding resume=/dev/sda6 to the line #kopt= in /boot/grub/menu.lst, run 'sudo update-grub', reboot and try again
<PriceChild> !anyone | Xeper
<ubotu> Xeper: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CheshireViking> is there a way of using ubuntu to access a samsung d900 mobile phone - i don't need to be able to edit phone numbers/contacy data etc, just to be able transfer photo's from the phone to the computer & to add mp3's etc  via a usb cable?
<Xeper> PriceChild: My real question is has anyone gotten that chipset to successfully work in Ubuntu during an install.
<soundray> Xeper: this channel is not for surveys.
<PriceChild> Xeper, tried safe graphics?
<Xeper> soundray: I'm asking so I can get it to work myself, genius.
<Kakarot> ok. thanks soundray
<soundray> Xeper: learn how to ask good questions
<Xeper> PriceChild: Not sure what that is.  It's not the graphics card that's the issue, though.  It's not picking up my HDD or my DVD RAM drive because it can't pick up the chipset... thus, install is broken at this point for me.
<funpop> please go to sessions and tell me the evolution mail check thing command line someone ?
<AndrewLife> How do I get rid of that drum sound on when the login screen loads? (I disabled the log in and log out sounds from system-preferences-sound already, I like SILENT computers)
<Xeper> soundray: Bugger off.  Nobody comes here to have some pompous ass spread his "wisdom" though being a jerk unnecessarily.
<dyrne> Xeper: gksudo gdmsetup
<Dimensions> thanks soundray trying again now ...
<soundray> AndrewLife: System-Administration-Login Window
<AndrewLife> thank you
<soundray> Xeper: keep on insulting me. Quick way out of here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<axisys> looking for info to setup wireless with Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<slacker_nl> soundray/Xeper get a room yoy two :)
<soundray> Thanks, apokryphos
<IdleOne> here we go
<NET||abuse> anyone able to answer my questions on openvpn?
<MasseR> What is supposed to come after loading system keymap in system bootup?
* FP is away: Out
<IdleOne> !away | FP
<ubotu> FP: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Xeper> dyrne: Where can I look to get more information on how that'll help me out?
<bayziders> Can somebody help me instal xgl on dapper drake?
<apokryphos> bayziders: /msg ubotu xgl
<gnome_guy> How do I configure OpenSSH, so, i can ssh to my box from school?
<dyrne> Xeper: i havent used gdm in a while but on one of the tabs is the system login sound
<jrib> !ssh | gnome_guy
<ubotu> gnome_guy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bayziders> apokryphos: That didn't work.
<apokryphos> bayziders: make sure you're registered
<bayziders> I'm not
<IdleOne> apokryphos, dont need to be registered to receive msg from ubotu
<IdleOne> but it does help
<apokryphos> IdleOne: but to /msg you do.
<apokryphos> bayziders: then register.
<axisys> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> yeah to send that's right :/
<Az3rty> anyone who speak french here please ? my english is'nt so good !
<bayziders> Okay try again
<axisys> !intel wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel wireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* IdleOne gives 1 point to apokryphos 
<apokryphos> bayziders: you do it: /msg ubotu xgl
<jrib> !fr | Az3rty
<ubotu> Az3rty: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Xeper> dyrne: I can't get GDM working, as I can't even complete an install at this point.  That's why I was asking if anyone was running the chipset... to see if anyone had successfully done it, and if so, if I could ascertain how they did it.
<funpop> nobody is able to tell me that simple commandline from evolution in "sessions" autostart ?
<Daddais> that bot is very useful ! :)
<axisys> anyone here knows how to setup intel pro wireless on edgy eft?
<bayziders> Okay that worked
<IdleOne> Xeper, try searching the ubuntu forums. might prove fruitful
<soundray> dyrne: Xeper wasn't the one with the gdmsetup problem.
<Az3rty> jrib yeah thx but i'm already on this one but i don't get any answer!
<AndrewLife> What would be some typical reasons why someone would prefer debian over ubuntu?
<Daddais> i searched in the ubuntu forums, but nothing found. when i install Ubuntu, the installation freeze on the migration page. no one can help?
<robe_> There's no way to login as the root user?
<Daddais> (ubuntu feisty)
<PriceChild> !sudo | robe_
<ubotu> robe_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<slacker_nl> robe_: sudo passwd root
<PriceChild> Daddais, > #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<jrib> Az3rty: sorry, maybe try the french forums or mailing list
<soundray> AndrewLife: this isn't a good place to ask this question. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or a debian channel.
<slacker_nl> and then you can su or login with root
<Dr_willis> robe_,   direct logging in as root is disabled.. thats all there is to it.. not to  had to change.
<AndrewLife> thanks soundray
<Daddais> PriceChild: Thank you very much, Sir.
<PriceChild> robe_, yuo may get a root shell with "sudo -i" but you're recommended to use "sudo foo" for commands
<Dr_willis> robe_,  Direct Logging in with KDM/GDM as root is also disabled in a different config file.
<PriceChild> robe_, its a security _feature_ in ubuntu
<funpop> i need the command line of evolution email check thingy from sessions, autostart, please
<soundray> Xeper: what makes you think that your chipset causes the problem you're experiencing?
<robe_> PriceChild, I know that but It's painful to write "sudo" every time I need to run a command as a root
<MasseR> sudo /s
<snotch> robe_, well you've been told what you can do
<rambo3> sudo -i
<MasseR> -s
<rambo3> i
<PriceChild> robe_, it makes you think about what you're doing.
<PriceChild> robe_, that is the point. You shouldn't just be using sudo for every command :)
<robe_> PriceChild, I don't think so. Once you know how to do it you just do it mechanically
<slacker_nl> robe_: sudo bash/zsh will work as well, you get a root shell and do you root things
<bayziders> wow that's incredibly complicated
<robe_> PriceChild, Yes I know I mean with "all commands" all the commands I need to run as root
<soundray> slacker_nl: don't recommend sudo bash please -- the environment can be different from what you expect.
<Xeper> soundray: Well, it seems the chipset became *kind of* supported with the release of 2.6.20, and a quick Google/forum check led me to believe that I'm not the only one experiencing this problem.  I'm not new to Linux by any means, but I haven't used it in a long time due to being in Iraq.  I came back, built a system, and didn't check to see whether the chipset was supported by Linux -- in the past, all the stuff I've gotten has just worked,
<Xeper>  so I didn't think about it.  Anyhow, it seems some people have gotten it to work on FedoraCore, but I don't want to use Fedora, at all... I'd prefer Ubuntu or Gentoo, honestly.
<dan__> server localhost
<dan__> whoops
<soundray> Xeper: is it feisty you're trying to install then? You might be better served in #ubuntu+1
<rambo3> and check launchpad for buggs
<Xeper> soundray: Tried both feisty and the current release... no dice on either one.
<Dr_willis> sounds a bit too cutting edge.  :(
<slacker_nl> soundray: I'm not recommending, i'm saying, works as well, just like sudo -i and su
<soundray> Xeper: what stage do you get to when you boot?
<Xeper> Dr_willis: The chipset, you mean?
<Dr_willis> Xeper,  yep..
<Dr_willis>  *kind of* supported  - is scary :)
<soundray> slacker_nl: the person you addressed won't know the difference. And the problem is: no, it doesn't work as well, because, for example, $HOME may still point to the user's home instead of /root - you just can't be sure.
<Xeper> soundray: I've gotten to two different stages -- when I plug in my old IDE DVD drive, it will get to the point where I'm supposed to partition disks (that it can't see because they're running on that chipset), and if I'm using the SATA drive, I get to the part where it can't detect my DVD RAM drive.
<Xeper> Dr_willis: Yeah -- I just wish I'd looked into this sooner.  This system is absolutely awesome, but I want to run the OS that I like on it.
<Dr_willis> Xeper,  ive had similer things happen befor. normally i test out the various cutting edge live cd's and in a few months the disrtos catch up and get the system working.
<soundray> Xeper: perhaps you can install to a PATA hard disk and compile a kernel with whatever possibly experimental driver you need for the SATA disks.
<pandoras> i need the commando to switch the Channel XD im a IRC noob
<pandoras> \j ubuntu-de
<Kcowolf> type /join #channelname
<ardchoille> pandoras: Which irc client?
<pandoras> Ah! Join not J
<Dr_willis> pandoras,  depends on the irc client. /join #channelname
<pandoras> thx
<Kcowolf> (replace channelname by the name of the channel)
<Xeper> Dr_willis: Heh, yeah, I'm just being impatient with it is all.  I think this chipset's been out for a few months already -- I'm hoping that by the time the next stable release of Ubuntu is dropped, it'll be supported.
<Mark17> hello
<Galga> what is the name of free firewall ?
<Galga> fireball ?
<kestaz> firestarter
<Nataliatuxy> please
<kestaz> ;)
<Galga> ok
<Nataliatuxy> help
<Xeper> soundray: I'd do that, but I really don't want any PATA drives in my system..
<Galga> thanks kestaz
<Nataliatuxy> ;(
<mneptok> Galga: there are a few
<Nataliatuxy> help !!!
<soundray> Xeper: not even for as long as it takes to get it going?
<Galga> mneptok, which one you prefer ?
<pandoras> its a wrong channel name... "ubuntu-de"?
<soundray> !de | pandoras
<Xeper> soundray: When I get the SATA drive up, won't the install still be on the PATA drive?  I'm lost on that...
<ubotu> pandoras: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pandoras> im joinet yesterday this Channel
<ardchoille> pandoras: #ubuntu-de
<mneptok> Galga: there's no easy answer. read up. sorry.
<Kcowolf> it'd be /join #ubuntu-de
<Nataliatuxy> please help
<pandoras> with a #
<pandoras> sorry i forget it
<soundray> Xeper: yes, but you can transfer it and adapt /etc/fstab
<Mark17> is there an option to change the location off the signature in evolution? it is standard at the end off the email
<mneptok> Xeper: what SATA chipset?
<pandoras> thx 4 help
<Galga> ok mneptok, thanks
<Xeper> mneptok: ATI SB600
<Nataliatuxy> ;(
<mneptok> Xeper: sec
<Nataliatuxy> i need help
<CheshireViking> !ask > Nataliatuxy
<Xeper> soundray: Hm... sounds like that could cause lots of breakage...
<soundray> Xeper: it could, but won't if you do it right.
<idefix> is there anyone here who can explain to me inequality of Bell?
<Nataliatuxy> CheshireViking, how i know my linux is hacked
<mneptok> Xeper: oh, that's the southbridge
<Nataliatuxy> :(
<Kcowolf> I'm looking for vnc4server help if anyone's using it; namely, is the package in the Edgy repository still broken since the major security vulnerability was fixed?
<Xeper> mneptok: Right, that runs the SATA, right?
<Nataliatuxy> discovery my IP
<Nataliatuxy> :(
<Xeper> mneptok: Sorry if I'm a bit rusty with this stuff, I haven't been using too many computers at all over the past couple of years.
<CheshireViking> Nataliatuxy, I don't know, I've not got an experience of checking that, your best bet is to ask here saying what indications you've got that it might have been, sorry I can't help any more than that
<soundray> Xeper: compile a kernel .deb with the driver you need. Partition the SATA drive from the PATA installation. Copy the PATA partition contents to the SATA target with a live CD. Chroot the target system and install the kernel .deb and grub. Bob's your uncle.
<mneptok> Xeper: do you know how to pass boot options to the kernel?
<Nataliatuxy> CheshireViking, one user discovery my ip
<jmampouya> jmampouya
<Nataliatuxy> :(
<Xeper> mneptok: In a Ubuntu install, no.  I'm coming from Gentoo
<silya> Hi all! Xubuntu supports philip 190c monitor?
<silya> and ubuntu too
<Kcowolf> Nataliatuxy: Discovering your IP isn't a bad thing; your IP has to be out there for you to connect to any websites and such
<mneptok> Xeper: press <esc> at the GRUB menu and you can edit the kernel boot parameters. does that sound familiar?
<Kcowolf> Nataliatuxy: If the user discovered your password, then you might have a problem.
<Xeper> mneptok: Ah, yes.
<Nataliatuxy> Kcowolf, how i protect my password ?
<rambo3> silya, most monitors are generic
<Nataliatuxy> :S
<mneptok> Xeper: try adding "acpi=force irqpoll" (no quotes)
<Kcowolf> Nataliatuxy: 1. Choose a password you can remember but other people won't easily guess (combination of letters and numbers).  2. Don't tell anyone else what it is.
<o_I3ooI3o> are kernel mondules symlinked ?
<mneptok> Xeper: if that fails, try "pci=nomsi" as well
<soundray> Nataliatuxy: print it on your business cards and hand it out at the country fair ;)
<Nataliatuxy> Kcowolf, but if one bad boy infect with exploits and things of hackers
<Nataliatuxy> :S
<Nataliatuxy> ;(
<dragonmantank> does anyone know what this would signify in auth.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10188/
<Kcowolf> If no one has any vnc4server info, would anyone know if I can set up tightvncserver to require a new X login each time someone connects?
<Dr_willis> Kcowolf,  thers a dozen + things you can do with vnc.. once ya learn how vnc works
<I3ooI3oo_werking> kcowolf why not use the remote desktop ?
<Dr_willis> Kcowolf,  vnc4server is just another vnc server variant.
<Xeper> mneptok: Will do -- thank you.
<mneptok> Xeper: bon chance
<I3ooI3oo_werking> isn't tightvnc built in ?
<Kcowolf> With remote desktop, will it require a new login each time and start a new X session, or do I need to be logged in first in order to VNC in?
<EnsignRedshirt> dragonmantank: I don't know, but it occurred at 06:25.  Isn't that one of the default time that cron runs something?
<Dr_willis> kde and gnome both have a remote desktop feature.
* mneptok wonders why people use VNC when X is *right there* :)
<slacker_nl> soundray: if someone is asking how to get a root shell by the means of changing the password I would assume he or she knows what will happen when you do sudo bash/zsh
<Dr_willis> Kcowolf,  you can always 'ssh' in and run 'vncserver' to spawn new desktops
<dyrne> Kcowolf: you open an x session when you start vncserver for a user.  maybe i misunderstoop
<snotch> i always just use username user and password password
<dyrne> misunderstood ;p
<snotch> works for me
<Kcowolf> Nataliatuxy: Ubuntu is generally secure enough if you keep your password secure and your system up-to-date
<slacker_nl> soundray: i'm not a babysitter :)
<dragonmantank> EnsignRedshirt: I have cron jobs around that time, but they are all labeled CRON[####] : (pam_unix) session blah blah
<mneptok> snotch: OMG! you're the one that HACKED ME!
<snotch> lol
<Nataliatuxy> Kcowolf, mmm, really 100% security?
<Kcowolf> My problem is, I had vnc4server set up perfectly, and then I got a "RealVNC Security Vulnderability" notice from my college campus (i.e. if I didn't fix it, they'd kick me off the network).
<dyrne>  /whois Nataliatuxy
<slacker_nl> snotch: I use the passwd *******
<dyrne> oops
<slacker_nl> ;)
<soundray> slacker_nl: would you mind joining #ubuntu-classroom to continue this?
<pavs> username pavs password [press spacebar seven time]  :)
<I3ooI3oo_werking> kcwolf since when do collages port probe ?
<Nataliatuxy> dyrne,
<moginspace> um hello I have a question about mp3 and music files and playing them
<slacker_nl> soundray: actually, I'm about to part from here to continue working :)
<slacker_nl> soundray: later today ok?
<Kcowolf> Nataliatuxy: No system can guarentee 100% security, but I'd say Ubuntu is better Windows
<I3ooI3oo_werking> working is for fools
<I3ooI3oo_werking> or people that need money
<soundray> slacker_nl: probably not, but I'll see you around some time.
<snotch> slacker_nl, that's the one i used to use
<Kcowolf> I300: well, I'm not surprised they probed that, considering one compromised computer running vnc could be used for very bad things
<slacker_nl> soundray: yeah, i'm somewhat of a regular - We will have this discussion again :P
<slacker_nl> snotch: hehe
<Nataliatuxy> Kcowolf, how i see someone is " hacking " my ubuntu?
<wastrel> is there an applet that will let me minimize thunderbird to the gnome notification area?
<Marseleon>   ))
<I3ooI3oo_werking> how do they know your system in vunrible ?
<mneptok> moginspace: just ask
<jart> is today's libxine update breaking anyone else's sound?
<PriceChild> !en > Marseleon
<pavs> vunrible?
<slacker_nl> soundray: I joined #u-classroom
<Kcowolf> I thought I read that to use remote desktop I had to be logged in physically first
<EnsignRedshirt> pavs: Say it out loud...
<elkbuntu> pavs he means vulnerable
<I3ooI3oo_werking> !remotedesktop
<moginspace> so I got this package from synaptic called mp3blaster but it doesn't run
<slacker_nl> cheers all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jart> my sound is broken :(
<moginspace> or maybe I can't find it
<pavs> ok... :)
<mneptok> moginspace: what do you want to do?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> !remote
<Marseleon> PriceChild: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> moginspace: mp3blaster is a console application, you must run it in a terminal
<jart> is there anyway to undo an update?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> anyone feel like answering some questions ?
<slacker_nl> I3ooI3oo_werking: RDP? use rdesktop
<moginspace> Tried Alt + f2
<elkbuntu> !vnc I3ooI3oo_werking
<I3ooI3oo_werking> !rdesktop
<rausb0> moginspace: no, open a terminal (gnome-terminal, xterm, ...)
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<pavs> bugtrack has a nice live cd just came out, it can help you find out if your system is vulrible :)
<rausb0> moginspace: not just atl-f2 and mp3blaster
<moginspace> i just opened it up, this looks intimidating lol
<moginspace> thanks dudes
* Flonares is back (gone 03:43:39)
<Marseleon> came learns english :)
<bayziders> I installed xgl and when i logged into it it basically looked all scrambled how do i fix this?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> never be scared of a program they can't really bully you around
<rausb0> moginspace: you wanted mp3blaster, so don't complain :)
<tuna-fish> I've got a really weird problem
<moginspace> well i really would have liked a gui type one, i did a search in synaptic and that looked the most promising
<elkbuntu> tuna-fish, please explain the problem then
<rausb0> moginspace: so why don't you use rhythmbox, amarok or xmms?
<pavs> i like tuna-fish some times
<tuna-fish> when I use the computer for a while, the mousewheel and all the additional buttons on the mouse stop working. Rebooting x won't help, only rebooting the whole computer does.
<moginspace> rhythmbox is installed, yet it doesn't seem able to play mp3s
<rausb0> !codecs | moginspace
<ubotu> moginspace: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moginspace> so i went fishing in synaptic
<poningru> you wont find it there read through what ubotu just linked you to
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rausb0> moginspace: mp3 is a unfree format (not free of licensing issues)
<Dr_willis> heh- the eternal 'i want my mp3' question.
<poningru> ...
<rausb0> moginspace: you may try xmms, it comes with mp3 support by default
<clever> i cant get vesa blanking to work in xscreensaver
<b_52Centos> do you know a tool to convert from avi-->dvd ?
<moginspace> is !codecs a package?
<tuna-fish> rausb0: afaik there is an unlicenced implementation of mp3, but is not legal in USA due to software patents. Perfectly legal in europe though
<moginspace> I live in Japan
<I3ooI3oo_werking> My question:  I was installing the Nvidia driver for my older GeForce card.  version 1.9632 is the one that supports my card.  after solving all the problems with not having the dev packages for xorg and the kernel it made the modules.  Now the Kernel module is still running the 1.74XX module while xserver is using the 1.9632 how can i make my kernel use the 1.9631
<rausb0> moginspace: !codecs is a factoid known by ubotu, the channel bot
<dragonmantank> bah, stupid laptop
<moginspace> oh, i see, I'll just be reading those pages now, arigatou dudes
<SeNsEi_SaMe> hi people
<clever> i cant get vesa blanking to work in xscreensaver
<I3ooI3oo_werking> codecs are compression/decompression  algarythms
<dragonmantank> regarding my auth.log issue: I'm showing all of my cron jobs as CRON[####]  (pam_unix) session <opened/closed> blah blah, the pastebin lines are ones I've never seen before, and this server has been running for almost 5 months
<pavs> about 80% of the problems has to do with either video car or wireless network. i hope fiesty fixes most of the problem by default
<jessid> Hello
<I3ooI3oo_werking> anyone ?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> hello jessid
<Dr_willis> i think if they fixed all the wirless problems.. the next generation of wireless cards will add more problems
<jessid> how do I convert aa WAW to mp3 ? i am trying to use soundkonverter...but....pufff
<jessid> doesnt work
<jessid> even i have the codecs installed
<rausb0> jessid: lame file.wav file.mp3
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> or you know audacity
<jessid> rausb0 oh man thanks!
<pavs> i had problems with three differant wireless cards, finally i got fedup and installed netgear 511t which works out of the box with no configuration whatsoever, but i had to spend almost 80 bucks.
<ucordes> Dr_willis: are you talking about 802.11n?
<kleinweby> hello, i have ubuntu on a macbook with my own kernel. It works fine. And Standby works too. But since some days standby dosnt work. Whenn i wak up my macbook i can see the cruser and can move it. But ther are nothing other, all black. I think gdm restarts always, then i hear the start sound. So now i look into the gdm log file an found this error http://rafb.net/p/E7dgFl51.html can anybody help me? (:
<rausb0> pavs: blame the card manufacturers for not giving information which chipset is in their card
<Dr_willis> ucordes,  i cant even keep up any more. :)
<I3ooI3oo_werking> My question:  I was installing the Nvidia driver for my older GeForce card.  version 1.9632 is the one that supports my card.  after solving all the problems with not having the dev packages for xorg and the kernel it made the modules.  Now the Kernel module is still running the 1.74XX module while xserver is using the 1.9632 how can i make my kernel use the 1.9631
<Dr_willis> ucordes,  ive given up and ran wires..
<I3ooI3oo_werking> not asking for a solution just help finding where the modules are stored
<ucordes> Dr_willis: for home use i have wires too
<joh> Right, gnome is broken in Feisty atm :P
<PriceChild> joh, > #ubuntu+1
<joh> PriceChild: Ok, thanks
<Xeper1> mneptok: Running into a problem -- I guess it can see the disks when I pass those parameters, but when I try to partition it, it comes up with the following error: No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu.  <Go Back> <Continue> -- and neither of the buttons works :P
<matju> is VT6212L known to work with Ubuntu 6.06 ? (else, does it work with 6.10 ?)
<matju> VT6212L is a PCI<->USB adapter
<Demetrious> Using Feisty, is there a know problem with Network-Manager, that shows no connection even though there is one? The workstation with such problem has two NICs (non-wireless), one not connected, the other one hardwired with a static IP. There is connectivity, yet, Network-Manager says it isn't. That is caussing Evolution to start in offline mode. Help anyone?
<wastrel> feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<bayziders> can any one help me with my xgl problem?
<nilson> Hi, just restarted my system and get this message when I try to use `sudo`.
<dyrne> !xgl | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nilson> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 0 <<<
<jrib> nilson: did you edit /etc/sudoers?
<nilson> no
<nilson> The system has been running for 6 months now, power blip caused a reboot and now that doesnt work.
<jrib> nilson: did you ever set a root password?
<nilson> No I Don't have one... was wondering how to get into single0user mode
<lazzo> .:::]  Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. BuTT3rF|y sCr|pTrEvOLuTiOnZv3.1.5
<lazzo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> nilson: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<nilson> what should the sudoers file look like
<bayziders> dyrne: I've been there my problem is not listed.
<jrib> nilson: what version of ubuntu?
<nilson> Edgy
<nilson> ...I guess. The latest release.
<jrib> would any edgy user like to pastebin /etc/sudoers for nilson ?
<poningru> nilson: yarr
<Slart> I'm on it
<nilson> sup on
<poningru> nilson: whats wrong dude?
<nilson> poningru, *
<poningru> lol
<nilson> poningru, sudo f-d itself up
<poningru> eek
<poningru> is it a time issue?
<nilson> cant parse /etc/sudoers after a power-off reboot
<Slart> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10190/
<poningru> hmm
<omkar86> hi, im using xubuntu. how to change the default gtk theme? and where to download new themes
<franfemore> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<I3ooI3oo_werking> slart: did you edit on a winpc ?
<KomiaPoika> hi, cups says my printer is not ready, and when i try to start it, it asks for login and password. i put in login and password from root, but it refuses it. whats wrong?
<franfemore> mjiuloi lnokjikmimk
<UB`> omkar86 system-preferences-themes
<franfemore> aaaajfowhsjvxiutrutuhyuig8e8uyhruherufguguirgfuigt5uifguirguiguifggfiuhguirfuidguigf
<KomiaPoika> sure
<Slart> I3ooI3oo_werking: eh.. a winpc??
<dyrne> omkar86: use gnome themes i normally just unpack then then sudo mv theme/ /usr/share/themes/
<UB`> try looking at gnome-look.org for themes
<omkar86> ok
<UB`> dyrne it isnt needed unpack the theme just drag&drop in the theme selection windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<I3ooI3oo_werking> If you edit teh sudoers file on a Windows OS you will get problems with the LF-CF at the end of each line
<sam__> hello
<Slart> I3ooI3oo_werking: my sudoers file works fine.. I was just showing what it looks like to Nilson..
<PriceChild> UB`, that should work
<PriceChild> hi sam__
<sam__> hi
<Wanderer> Anyone using mt-daap?
<moginspace> Have a question for anyone using MPlayer; error: requested audio codec family [mp3]  (fm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation.  this error comes up yet it plays mp3 files and dvds
<moginspace> correction said "[mp3] (afm=mp3lib) not available" I forgot to type the "a"
<bayziders> whats with all the people leaving?
<MarioLink> ciao
<MarioLink> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> interesting, in offtopic, this jus popped up a minute ago but sees like not here or #kubuntu   <ubotu>	New on planetubuntu: Mark Van den Borre: Dell asks us which distro to support <http://blog.markvdb.be/2007/03/dell-asks-us-which-distro-to-support.html>    Anyhow, for those wishing to push Dell towards Ubuntu
<I3ooI3oo_werking> 1
<Supre_Me> hey! I just downloaded a .package file and I don't seem to be able to open it. sh packagename.package won't work and clicking on the icon just opens a text editor.
<rambo3> can we people that hate dell vote ?
<apokryphos> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<I3ooI3oo_werking> My question:  I was installing the Nvidia driver for my older GeForce card.  version 1.9632 is the one that supports my card.  after solving all the problems with not having the dev packages for xorg and the kernel it made the modules.  Now the Kernel module is still running the 1.74XX module while xserver is using the 1.9632 how can i make my kernel use the 1.9631
<clust> Hi! "/etc/init.d/networking restart" works fine until I try to do this from a python script. it says: "Reconfigureing network interfaces... [OK] " but the interfaces are down.
<JuJuBee> poningru : OK, installed windows and it works fine.  I think it must be linux support for the sata/ide controller.
<clust> Can anybody help me?
<genii> apokryphos: Sorry :) But I figured it was good enough to copy into here and #kubuntu for those who want to know
<I3ooI3oo_werking> with what clust ?
<ardchoille> clust: Are you using 'sudo' in that python script to do /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<dyrne> clust: id do a check first then error if user does run with root priv
<clust> the script runs under root privileges.
<whatspy> hi, I need to keep 2 ubuntu servers' clocks synchronized, what's the right service to use? NTP sounds like it's for synchronizing clients with the server: that's not what I need here
<docteur_klein> hello !
<clever> whatspy: im using ntp to sync 3 comps to a centeral server which syncs itself to the web
<dragonmantank> whatspy: NTP will work fine. Have one update to the internet, and the other server update to server 1
<godd4242> alright boyos
<techie__> Can anybody tell me what's the terminal command to find out which sound card I am using?
<Slart> whatspy: why not keep both servers on right time with ntp.. using an outside server
<godd4242> whats the link to beryl support chat?
<clever> whatspy: you can probly use it in a sealed system with no external reference but it wont exactly be correct
<godd4242> anyone?
<docteur_klein> @techie
<Pici> godd4242: #ubuntu-effects
<Slart> godd4242: have you checked google?
<docteur_klein> lspci | grep snd
<docteur_klein> or smthg like that
<clever> Slart: having several computers syncing to an external server can become a problem if your on a low bandwitdh or with alot of local servers
<rambo3> lshw -C sound
<techie__> How do I figure which sound card is installed in here?
<Slart> clever: oh? I didn't think ntp was that bandwidth/resource demanding..
<techie__> <rambo3>were you talking to me about the sound?
<clever> Slart: yeah it might not use much but if you are paying per the byte used and you have 500 clients....
<rambo3> no but i guess it will work for you
<techie__> <rambo3>thanks
<ucordes> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> clever: if you have 50 clients and yet paying per byte.. well.. for one thing you've got a weird network setup.. or you're on an oilrig or something =)
<clever> Slart: :P i know i was pushing the limits
<clever> Slart: i have <20 computers and unlimited bandwidhth 150 down max
<techie__> <rambo3>somehow it worked but gave me a warning that I should use this as a superuser!
<clust> dyrne, ardchoille: The same problem if I try to use ifup from python: "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<clever> Slart: i can use 0 bytes a month or i can max it to 150 all month long and the bill wont move an inch
<Slart> clever: but having a local ntp-server is still doable.. I've had a server for 50 clients and I never had any problems.. didn't even notice the ntp-service
<Slart> clever: =)
<clust> dyrne, ardchoille: but ifup from bash shell works fine
<lestat> hi all
<clever> Slart: my ntp server is on a 133mhz and its feeding 3 clients atm
<rambo3> techie__, it just prints out all info about your card , soud wont give more info on soud ,
<TangledUpInBlue> Anyone know where i can download a Lotus notes client for Ubuntu?  My Network admin has it but he is out ofi the office for the week
<clever> Slart: and my load avg is 0.0
<variant> clever: what isp do you have?
<clever> aliant
<variant> clever: that a US isp?
<dyrne> clust: im not sure about that id post the question in #python as well
<clever> canadian
<variant> clever: i see, you should be carefull with the bandwidth regardless of what they say, if you really do max it out 100% of the time they will eventually ask you to stop or pay extra (most likely)
<cypherdelic> I cant watch Movies in Fullscreen, please help, als GL-Apps dont work in fullscreen, they all appear BLACK
<techie__> <rambo3>I am using SBlive, but somehow my soundRecorder does not record voice.. Should I need additonal audio codecs or install other drivers on top of what I have? Any ideas?
<clever> variant: yeah posibly but i have yet to get bit torrent or other to be able to max it 150 for even 5hours in a row:P
<variant> cypherdelic: using beryl/compiz?
<rambo3> techie__, use alsamixer to increse sound input
<clever> Slart:  15:13:59 up 10 days,  1:04,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<techie__> <rambo3>I already have that check on the sound control.
<quaal> what do we use to burn .vob dvd files to a dvd disc ?
<variant> quaal: k3b is nice
<cypherdelic> variant. beryl, but i tried compiz, its the same
<quaal> variant, ok
<variant> quaal: actualy, k3b is awesome.
<quaal> thanks
<variant> cypherdelic: and you have either ati card with the free drivers or an onboard intel card right?
<clever> yeah k3b is the only prog that can burn data dvd;s so far
<clust>  16:11:47 up 225 days,  6:08,  4 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.01, 0.00
<clever> havent tryed any others
<clever> clust: i beat you for lowest loadvg but you beat me for uptime:P
<quaal> clever, data dvd's ?
<cypherdelic> variant: no i have Nvidia 7600 Go
<quaal> what other kind of dvd is there
<quaal> audio ?
<clever> quaal: video dvd
<clust> clever: ;)
<variant> cypherdelic: it is a known issue with the dri drivers and aiglx.
<Slart> clever: mm.. same as my home server.. does ntp, backups, file server, router, teamspeak.. and still 0.00 0.00 0.00
<quaal> clever, thats what i'm trying to do. burn the .vob files of a dvd on my HD
<variant> cypherdelic: ah, in that case try changing the output mode of the video player to x11
<clever> but a video dvd is more of just a data with specialy named files
<quaal> yea
<Slart> clever: I think I'll replace it with a miniitx system soon
<clust> clever:  I try to kick my users, maybe I beat you after ;)
<cypherdelic> variant. no matter if i use force nvidia or force aiglx, its both the same
<variant> clever: thats not true...
<tomw> is anyone aware of an update that would cause DHCPSISCOVER to be having problems?
<rambo3> techie__, i dont know more about that, you can check alsa page for your module and see how it should be done
<clever> Slart: my main router pc is just for ntp/dhcp/router/dns cache and no file serving
<variant> cypherdelic: chang ethe video output mode o fyour movie player to x11
<variant> as i said
<cypherdelic> variant: Xine now closes immidiately
<cypherdelic> i cant even change settings
<variant> cypherdelic: try mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/file.avi/mpeg/whatever
<variant> cypherdelic: or vlc
<clever> Slart: it allmost never needs to access the internal harddrive i think
<cypherdelic> and what about my GL-Games like foobillard? variant
<variant> cypherdelic: lets fix one thing at a time.
<Rooy> !vi
<Slart> clever: I was thinking of using a flash card for hard drive.. just to get rid of the hard drive
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<clever> Slart: i didnt have a flash card when i started making that box
<variant> cypherdelic: and this is one of the reassons that beryl/compiz is not included by default on feisty
<troughton> can enyone help me after some resent updates i lost my graphics and had to reinstall the xorg-server but i now have no vertual terminals can anyone help ??
<clever> and i didnt even know of that idea then
<clever> Slart: but ive seen stuff for making a 100% silent system using a flash card
<variant> cypherdelic: it will probably be that you have to change back to metacity when viewing videos
<clever> Slart: with 0 moving parts in the entire pc
<variant> cypherdelic: easy enough with beryl-manager loaded
<cypherdelic> variant: uh thants bad, hopefully it will be fixed till final
<cypherdelic> beryl rocks
<variant> cypherdelic: indeed
<clust> Slart, clever: VIA Samuel processors are able to run without FAN.
<Slart> clever: I've seen a CF to IDE converter.. 10$ perhaps.. then you could use it as a normal hard drive
<variant> cypherdelic: does the video load and go fullscreen with mplayer -vo x11?
<clever> clust: this was a large heatpipe+large sink
<Slart> clust: mm.. I think almost all of their models are available as fanless
<cypherdelic> i actualy havent got it installed
<variant> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clever> Slart: ive seen tons of pages about those
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Slart : you are right you can get a CFdisk.1e for 10 buck is IDA adapter for CF cards
<cypherdelic> i installed vlc first variant
<Slart> yes, sorry variant
<variant> cypherdelic: please try with mplayer
<troughton> can enyone help me after some resent updates i lost my graphics and had to reinstall the xorg-server but i now have no vertual terminals can anyone help ??
<I3ooI3oo_werking> We use them at werk for a Dos HDD
<variant> Slart: no need to apologies
<I3ooI3oo_werking> since we only need about 7 meg
<cypherdelic> variant: vlc closes when i switch to fullscreen
<variant> cypherdelic: please try with mplayer
<dyrne> troughton: you cant alt-ctrl-f2? what happens if you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop does it drop you to a getty login?
<clever> Slart: ive seen a diff ram based hdd idea which used regular ram chips on a pci card and batery backup
<Slart> sooo.. back to ubuntu.. anyone know how I can get some other video-mode during boot up?
<troughton> when i alt-ctrl-f2 nothing happens
<cypherdelic> variant: i willt try but first i will install that new kernel 2.6.20-10
<Slart> clever: mm. I've seen those too.. but that setup cost a little bit more I think
<variant> cypherdelic: as you please
<cypherdelic> variant: thanks for your help so far
<clever> Slart: yeah but the guy was surprised that the fully silent box performed better then his gaming box
<troughton> dyrne its a dead swith
<troughton> swich
<Slart> clever: =)
<variant> cypherdelic: np
<clever> Slart: then theres the turning it on and not hearing anything problem which normaly means its busted:P
<dyrne> troughton: gotta get back to work sorry
<dxdt> Anyone in here use ubuntu server?  how do you like it compared to other server distros?
<variant> Slart: you can see a list of ubuntu boot parameters in /boot/menu.lst iirc
<variant> Slart: you can see a list of ubuntu boot parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst iirc
<variant> correction
<Slart> variant: hm.. I'll have a look.. thanks
<troughton> can enyone help me after some resent updates i lost my graphics and had to reinstall the xorg-server but i now have no vertual terminals can anyone help ??
<variant> Slart: for example: vga=###
<miilunpolttaj1> hello
<Slart> variant: mm.. now I just need to figure out what the different values mean.
<miilunpolttaj1> does anyone have an Amilo D 1840 ? or any amilo?
<rambo3> troughton, after gdm ?
<miilunpolttaj1> i'm wondering if I could rotate my main cooling fan
<miilunpolttaj1> turn it upside down
<chris69> amilo pa1538
<miilunpolttaj1> i can't see the logic in the hot air going under the lappy
<PriceChild> miilunpolttaj1, but then it would blow the air the wrong way?
<troughton> i am new to linux rambo3 all i know is i did some updates restarted had a graphics error reinstalled xorg-server to fix the problem and then pressed alt-ctrl-f1 to install the graphics drivers and nothing happend
<tienbkit> hello
<tienbkit> are you here
<PriceChild> Hi
<Rooy> !hi |tienbkit
<ubotu> tienbkit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chris69> my air is blown out to the right, very annyoing because it hits my hand
<tienbkit> oh, i'm very happy when jion in ubuntu
<[BTF] Chm0d> [BTF] Chm0d is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<Rooy> tienbkit: :D
<tienbkit> i think it is very good
<miilunpolttaj1> chris69 do you have overheating problems?
<M1kRoT1K> anyone know how to see cam on YM
<wolferine> how can I output how much memory I have (RAM) ?
<shatrat> miilunpolttaj1, I suspect if you switch it so the bottom is the intake youll have problems with it sucking up crumbs and string and mice and stuff.
<M1kRoT1K> with ubuntu
<variant> wolferine: free -m
<wolferine> M1kRoT1K: logitech?
<chris69> miilunpolttaj1: no, but i have to heat it up to 55C before the fan stops
<PriceChild> M1kRoT1K, not a feature in linux YM afaik
<variant> wolferine: and vmstat
<wolferine> thanks
<PriceChild> !away > Cc2iscooL
<rambo3> troughton, more info . restart the computer then what happends?
<runge> hi I am having problem with ubutnu and dvi. I just connected dvi and it does not work, only avg works (though restarting you see same display on dvi and vga before you finaly login)
<variant> wolferine: or cat /proc/meminfo
<wolferine> hmmm
<shatrat> wolferine, you can see more with "cat /proc/meminfo"
<M1kRoT1K> wolferine: to see other cam from our buddies
<PriceChild> _I3ooI3oowerking, Please don't irc as root!!!
<wolferine> yeah, thats not showing it, the way I was hoping
<[BTF] Chm0d> I'm back from the game!
<tienbkit> can you compare Qt programing and other programing? it is the first time i using Qt .....
<miilunpolttaj1> sigh. I guess the only solution is a new lappy
<variant> wolferine: what exactly do you want to see?
<troughton> blue screen said grahics did not load would you like to read log to diagnose problem
<wolferine> mem info
<MostKnown53> is this the help channel?
<wolferine> i got it
<variant> wolferine: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTo
<PriceChild> MostKnown53, yes
<MostKnown53> ok thx
<wolferine> then /exec -a will post to channel?
<variant> wolferine: /exec -o and thats a good idea if you want to get kicked (be very carefull what you output to the channel
<wolferine> MemTotal:      3116588 kB
<wolferine> yeah, its just the one line
<variant> wolferine: single lines are fine of course
<wolferine> used grep
<bayziders> I'm trying to upgrade to edgy and i got a Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz 302 Found error
<wolferine> thanks variant :P
<variant> wolferine: yw
<PriceChild> bayziders, please uncomment 3rd party repos
<PriceChild> !upgrade | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MostKnown53> i am a windows user how do i get software for ubuntu
<bayziders> How do i uncomment them?
<MasseR> apt-get
<bayziders> uhh k
<wolferine> MostKnown53: you can download the .iso and burn it
<MasseR> MostKnown53: Try the add-remove :)
<wolferine> MostKnown53: are you familiar with FTP?
<MostKnown53> yes
<slavik> The following Xorg config does not get me bigdesktop mode :( http://rafb.net/p/bygF3554.html
<variant> MostKnown53: click system > administration > synaptic package manager
<zOap> how do I get my touchpad to use the bottom part of the pad to scroll left/right? Now it only does back/forw in firefox...
<PriceChild> !apt | MostKnown53
<ubotu> MostKnown53: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<MostKnown53> i already have the install cd they sent me one in the main
<variant> MostKnown53: and select what you want to install/uninstall from there
<wolferine> there are many FTP sites to grab the .iso
<wolferine> you may want to get both the .iso (standard) AND the alternative
<CheshireViking> MostKnown53, do you you mean how do you download an Ubuntu cd to install, or you want to install specific software on a computer that has got Ubuntu already installed?
<MostKnown53> just general software to install
<bayziders> how do i uncomment them
<PriceChild> bayziders, delete them or put a # in front of them
<wolferine> bayziders: uncomment what?
<variant> PriceChild: you mean remove the # from the front.. not delete them
<bayziders> 3rd partty repos
<variant> PriceChild: he wants to _uncomment_ them
<dxdt> MostKnown53, the trick is that with Ubuntu, programs come in "packages" packages can be installed different ways.  Synaptic is a graphical point and click way of doing it.  apt-get is a command line way of doing it.  For example, if you wanted to install a program called abiword, you could open Synaptic and then find the program in that by searching and clicking install.  Another example would be if you wanted to download the latest version of Skype.  yo
<dxdt> u could download the most recent version from their website, and double click the .deb file you downloaded.  The Gdebi installer should pop up and help you finish the install (which is basically next next finish)
<PriceChild> bayziders, variant whoops, earlier I meant "comment or delete"
<wolferine> remove the # as that makes the entire line a "comment"
<variant> PriceChild: lol
<PriceChild> bayziders, so you want to put a # before it or delete them :)
<wolferine> u trying to confuse everyone Price :P
<ZeZu> can anyone tell me if one can access the pci bus directly w/o writing a device driver in linux ?
<bayziders> okay but where do i do this?
<dxdt> I remember being so confused about how programs installed in linux the first time I switched.  It just made no sense to me lol
<wolferine> bayziders: in the file
<MostKnown53> ok i am a linux noob i dont even kno how to get my printer to work so the gui program would be better for me
<bayziders> which is where >>
<wolferine> dxdt ubuntu is much better
<goetiaoccultus> What would I use to encrypt files or folders in ubuntu
<ardchoille> goetiaoccultus: You can use gnupg for that and seahorse is a nice gui for gnupg.
<ardchoille> !gnupg
<ubotu> gnupg: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu3.3 (edgy), package size 1031 kB, installed size 4784 kB
<clearzen> Can you use a lightscribe drive under ubuntu?
<Vilhelms> How can I reset the alsa device? I get the following error whenever I try to play an audio file: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<ochosi> i have a tvout-question. my card (ati rage128) is rather old, i use composite out to a tv and it works in bios and console. but as soon as xserver starts (or even bootsplash) the tv gets no signal anymore. any ideas on how to config the xorg.conf?
<goetiaoccultus> ardchoille: thanks , is it easy on the command line
<kristjan_> what's the vga= for 1280x800 framebuffer, or does usplash only support standard 4:3 aspect ratio?
<dxdt> wolferine, well yeah.  That's why I run Ubuntu now.  I started on Fedora core something.... I didn't even know RPM's existed.  I would build, or try to build, everything!  I tried to build apache from source, etc.  It was terrible haha.  Then I found RPM.  I complained about rpm in a room once.  Someone pointed me to Debian and from there I bounced to Ubuntu
<variant> clearzen: afaik, there is an sdk available. not sure what programs implement the feature though
<ardchoille> goetiaoccultus: Sure: sudo apt-get install seahorse
<quaal> ok the dvd i just burned with k3b goves "no disc" in my dvd player
<slavik> The following Xorg config does not get me bigdesktop mode :( http://rafb.net/p/bygF3554.html
<wolferine> nice
<quaal> and it appears to be freezing vlc media player on the htpc
<goetiaoccultus> thanks
<quaal> what the hell
<ardchoille> goetiaoccultus: Once installed, seahorse will appear under Applications -> Accessories -> Encryption Key Manager
<f00bar> hey
<f00bar> genii: here?
<genii> f00bar: Yup
<quaal> variant, clever ?
<goetiaoccultus> k , will that allow me to make keys for my email account
<ardchoille> goetiaoccultus: Yes
<goetiaoccultus> cool
<f00bar> genii: ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<variant> quaal: if you run mplayer dvd://1 what happens?
<clever> variant, ?
<ardchoille> goetiaoccultus: It'll also allow you to encrypt files
<variant> clever: what?
<quaal> variant, i havent tried playing it on ubuntu yet
<quaal> one second
<goetiaoccultus> yeah im trying it out on my documents folder
<clever> oops that was quaal
<clever> quaal: ?:P
<genii> f00bar: !!!
<f00bar> genii: #ubuntu-classroom
<`nicola> does anyone here use sticky notes ? I don't like them to get showed evry startup
<Symmetria> heh
<variant> clearzen: there seems to be a proprietry program that allows you to do it on linux
<quaal> variant, looks like its playing fine in totem on ubuntu
<bayziders> here is my list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10197/ what do i comment out?
<variant> clearzen: http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<variant> quaal: good
<Vilhelms> How can I reset the alsa device? I get the following error whenever I try to play an audio file: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<Symmetria> heh one of the universities here... I have to laugh... for years they ran an opensource mail system, with opensource imap etc, and it worked
<quaal> variant, but the point of burning it on dvd is not to only play it on ubuntu.. i want it to run on my dvd player.. or the windows htpc at the very least
<Symmetria> then they decided they dont trust opensource, its not well enough supported, blah blah so they put in novell groupwise
<Symmetria> now, its completely STUFFED and they are in big trouble
<Symmetria> cause groupwise is a complete ballsup
<variant> quaal: if it plays on ubuntu then it is a correctly burned disk. if the other devices can't play it thats their fault
<ardchoille> bayziders: What are you trying to do?
<quaal> variant, hmm
<clearzen> variant:thanks
<slavik> The following Xorg config does not get me bigdesktop mode :( http://rafb.net/p/bygF3554.html
<wolferine> how do you connect to another server in xchat-gnome?
<variant> wolferine: /newserver
<Azoff> hello
<wolferine> (/server -m irc.newserver.org ) ?
<wolferine> thanks
<Vilhelms> How can I reset the alsa device? I get the following error whenever I try to play an audio file: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<sidny4> what file do I have to edit in order to enable passwordless login?
<Symmetria> errr passwordless login?
<rambo3> gdm settings
<Symmetria> what for?
<slavik> sidny4: System->Administration-> Login Screen
<slavik> should have it
<Rooy> sidny4: in system --> adgdmsetup
<variant> sidny4: select it from the menu, you don't need to edit a file
<Rooy> sidny4: gdmsetup
<sidny4> ok
<ZeZu> can anyone tell me what package lspci is in ?
<variant> ZeZu: pciutils
<Azoff> I am about to try to custumize a kernelimage, but if I remove suspend, or ACPI, or Hotplug support, the kernel complains about missing symbols in libata, is this a known problem with stock source?
<ZeZu> thanks
<variant> ZeZu: or pci-utils.. whichever
<variant> ZeZu: don't forget to run update-pciids when you installed it
<Galga> how can i install a latest version of an application. For example apt-get install amsn, installs an old version. After installation it asks for installing the latest version which is 0.95-2.1
<variant> ZeZu: otherwise you might get a load of "unkonwn device"
<Galga> i have tried sudo apt-get update amsn, but it doesn't help
<Azoff> (it's the linux-source-2.6.15 from dapper (server installation))
<sharkp> hi
<Azoff> sharkp: hello
<sharkp> I need help about xsane
<Rooy> hi sharkp
<PriceChild> Galga, ubuntu is based around a release system. We freeze the distribution before release with stable packages. These don't get updated unless there are critical security fixes or major bugs.
<PriceChild> Galga, is there any reason you want a higher version of amsn?
<Vilhelms> How can I reset the alsa device? I get the following error whenever I try to play an audio file: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<Slart> Galga: apt-get only installs the version in the repos.. software end up in the repository when it's checked so it doesn't conflict with other programs etc.. so the version in the repository will usually be older
<shatrat> Galga, it will only install the newest version in the repository.  If you want an even newer version youll have to find a 3rd party repository, compile the program yourself or find a .deb package somewhere for your distro
<sharkp> Azoff, when I'm scanning an image
<ZeZu> variant, i grabbed the -dev package
<sharkp> Is there the possibility to choose only a part of the image?
<goetiaoccultus> ardchoille: do i have to restart x or something , i made a key first off but im not getting options on my folders or files to encrypt
<Galga> PriceChild, NO. I thought the request for update will be due to some purpose behind it
<variant> ZeZu: why?
<ZeZu> variant, i'm looking to get the source to lspci so i can see how it accesses pci
<Azoff> sharkp: sorry mate, donno
<gumpish> Arg... I reinstalled on one of my hosts and now ssh gives me the "man in the middle" warning - I want to remove the old entry from my knownhosts file, but  how do I tell them apart? They all look like garbage.
<Galga> thanks Slart
<variant> ZeZu: i see
<ZeZu> there is no -src but -dev doesn't seem to contain the source either
<sharkp> Azoff, what??
<PriceChild> Galga, if we kept updating the repos... we'd make things unstable :)
<Galga> PriceChild, if its ok to stay with older version and no need to install the latest than, well i will stay with it
<dsquare> how do i create a folder in my ETC folder? i dont have permissions!!
<sharkp> excuse me my bad slang comprehension... :D
<variant> ZeZu: http://mj.ucw.cz/pciutils.shtml
<PriceChild> !sudo | dsquare
<ubotu> dsquare: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Galga> PriceChild, ok thanks
<ZeZu> variant, thanks
<PriceChild> dsquare, any reason why you want to make a folder in /etc ?
<variant> ZeZu: the download link fromt here is the src
<PriceChild> dsquare, be very careful int here..
<ardchoille> goetiaoccultus: You should get an Encrypt option when right clicking a file or folder in nautilus. Try restarting nautilus
<PriceChild> Galga, you can still compile your own from source if you want
<dsquare> PriceChild, i need to create a TOR folder to use TOR proxies..
<lestat> !osd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !tor > dsquare
<Symmetria> heh I must admit, Im quite suprised at how low the churn in the packages are in ubuntu, it certainly makes maintaing the mirrors easier
<Azoff> sharkp: don't know anything about xsane
<Galga> PriceChild, i m new to linux.
<dsquare> !tor | dsquare
<PriceChild> dsquare, As well at it being not too good... you don't need to create that folder in ubuntu... the package installs fine
<sharkp> Azoff, ah,ok!
<sharkp> who can help me?
<dsquare> ok.. i dont have any idea how PriceChild.. can you tell me where to start please??
<PriceChild> dsquare, whoops... not that one... this one....
<sharkp> who can help me about xsane?
<sharkp> !xsane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<PriceChild> dsquare, there's a howto on the forums for installing tor... but I don't see why you'd want to :)
<Mark17> is it possible to see what gateway i use when i'm on a server and where can i change the gateway (ubuntu)?
<dsquare> PriceChild, uhmm i will just say that my intentions are pure. :\ ill check the forums thanks :)
<PriceChild> dsquare, i'll find it for you
<gumpish> doh - to answer my own question the warning actually says which line the offending key is in.
<goetiaoccultus> ardchoille: ah there we go just typed nautilus -q and now it works thanks :)
<espen> have anyone experienced that when you are about to install ubuntu 6.10, it takes some time to load, and then suddenly you get a blank screen where you can type, but no commmands work?
<espen> im having seriuos trouble with it..
<mads-> I have Gravis Gamepad - anyone know anything about it? Because it just wont work :S
<ardchoille> goetiaoccultus: :)
<Galga> PriceChild, amsn fails to start. I have purged the previous installation and done a fresh install. amsn only works if i fire it using terminal and sudo option
<PriceChild> Galga, don't run as sudo
<PriceChild> dsquare, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10825 - even though its old it still works beautifully
<PriceChild> dsquare, well... as beautiful as tor is
<f00bar> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<Galga> ubotu !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Galga> ubotu !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JuJuBee> Can anybody recommend a dual core mobo tested with ubuntu?  Mine is not supported...
<elekis> hi all
<wolferine> samba is used to share JUST with windows?
<shatrat> JuJuBee, intel chipsets should work well.
<wolferine> or does it share between linux/linux as well?
<f00bar> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<f00bar> anyone?
<shatrat> JuJuBee, what do you mean not supported?
<sharkp> kooka doesn't save in tiff
<bullgard1> variant: How can I specify my nickserv password as a server password as suggested in  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup item 7 ?
<sharkp> how can I save in that format?
<dxdt> you can make it share between linux machines, but there are native linux things like NFS that I think would do a better job
<wolferine> bullgard1: try #help
<sharkp> kooka doesn't save in tiff
<sharkp> how can I save in that format?
<JuJuBee> Been trying to find out why I cannot install ubuntu... several people helped here and #kubuntu.  No luck.  Even tried to boot DSL no luck. It appears that right after the kernel loads, it forgets how to read the cdrom.
<Galga> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10200/
<JuJuBee> Using a new INTEL DG965wh mobo
<wolferine> so NFS is used between two or more linux machines, rather than Samba?
<sharkp> kooka doesn't save in tiff
<Galga> PriceChild http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10200/
<sharkp> how can I save in that format?
<espen> anyone?
<shatrat> JuJuBee, sounds more likely its the cd-rom, have you tried a different one?
<JuJuBee> shatrat : yes
<rausb0> sharkp: why do you need tiff? is png not okay?
<JuJuBee> Even tried to install onto HD using different computer and put HD back in... no luck. Installed windows and it boots and installs fine.
<sharkp> rausb0, I need a not-compressed format
<shatrat> JuJuBee, and did you try stuff like ide=nodma and stuff?
<JuJuBee> Me=linux noob
<sharkp> rausb0, how the png is?
<espen> *detach
<dxdt> wolferine, yeah NFS is like Network File System and is typically used when doing only two linux machines.  It sounds scary to setup, but it actually isn't at all.  i did it recently for the first time and I was just like WHOA  because all the guides make it sound like a big deal and it isn't.  Also, if you know ssh, there is something called fuse which will let you mount over ssh.
<JuJuBee> Tried nosplash & acpi=off.
<sharkp> rausb0, is it like jpeg?
<rausb0> sharkp: png is usally compress, but it is lossless
<[BTF] Chm0d> [BTF] Chm0d is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<wolferine> mount over ssh?
<rausb0> sharkp: no artifacts like in jpeg
<Galga> !gameinfo
<wolferine> i dont see why that would be a benefit
<PriceChild> Galga, sudo chown ats:ats -R /home/ats/.amsn/
<Bjarne> Helse te mormor
<JuJuBee> I will give it a try
<shatrat> JuJuBee, pci=noacpi and ide=nodma are a few other things you could find. This is with the LiveCD? I assume youve checked to see that it isnt corrupt or burned wrong
<sharkp> ok, i'll try, rausb0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gameinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharkp> thanx
<Galga> ok thanks PriceChild
<wolferine> dxdt what do I want to do to setup NFS?
<mjr> wolferine, it's handy if you want to (securely) mount stuff over the net from a server which you can only access via SSH and don't control yourself
<wolferine> but if u can ssh in, then you can do anything you want
<foutrelis> [BTF] Chm0d: Are you a bot?
<wolferine> maybe reading some documentation might be better
<mjr> wolferine, of course. Still, mounting is often handy for use by local programs, especially GUI ones which one doesn't often want to run remotely due to slowness
<slavik> The following Xorg config does not get me bigdesktop mode :( http://rafb.net/p/bygF3554.html
<genii> JuJuBee: What cpu you have and 1 core or more?
<wolferine> hmm, I beleive you, just not sure why you would do it
<wolferine> what firewall is set by default on a new install?
<dxdt> wolferine, by default none
<wolferine> and is there one that is not just command line (firewall)
<[BTF] Chm0d> I'm back from the game!
<dxdt> ummm  you make sure it is installed  on both machines first.  In ubuntu you need to install the package nfs-common I think on both.  Then it is really pretty easy.  I think I followed the first google hit for it.  It involved a command like mount this that and I think one other file change on the other machine to allow clients to touch it via nfs
<dxdt> wolferine, oh yeah for sure.  I think firestarter is one that is not command line only.
<wolferine> kmyfirewall
<JuJuBee> shatrat : yes tried both commands
<foutrelis> [BTF] Chm0d: Good for you. But don't /msg anyone who comes into #ubuntu about games.
<JuJuBee> genii : core2 duo 2.13
<rellik> I've been having problems with my sound (no sound), so I took out the sound card, leaving only the on-board sound..  do I have to let ubuntu know that I did this, or should it automatically start using the on-board sound?
<JuJuBee> shatrat : yes booting form live cd.  No errors.
<quaal> does anyone know how to burn a dvd in ubuntu and make it playable in a dvd player? i've burned dvds in easy cd creator in windows and it plays fine
<Xif> Does anyone know how to install Rhythmbox 0.9.7 or up on Edgy?
<dxdt> quaal, K3b  does it easy as pie for me.  sudo apt-get install k3b or with synaptic
<quaal> dxdt, thats what i used
<mads-> anyone able to help me with a gravis gamepad? :S
<quaal> dvd player says 'no disc'
<quaal> and it wont play in windows vlc
<quaal> only in ubuntu vlc
<quaal> or totem
<genii> JuJuBee: Perhaps try as kernel options:   notsc
<dxdt> easy as pie makes no sense... I take that back.. It was easy.  Missburn maybe?  i've done it several times with K3b so I know it works.  hmmm
<JuJuBee> K
<samuel> hello all
<JuJuBee> What is that?
<samuel> any idea of a program to decode mime attachments from files?
<wolferine> quaal: probably a codec issue
<wolferine> quaal: maybe check goold
<quaal> wolferine, dvd players have codecs?
<dxdt> I just have my dvd formatted files >> New DVD movie project.  I tell it to create the Audio and Video folders, and I just dragged in al lthe video files into that video folder (since I had no specific audio ones)
<wolferine> google*
<[BTF] Chm0d> rellik, did you get a reply?
<rellik> [BTF] Chm0d, nope
<[BTF] Chm0d> in your bios do you have your onboard sound enabled?
<drummer_wilson> hi! i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 but it doesnt work... maybe its not supporting my chipset?
<rellik> [BTF] Chm0d, hmm..  I'll have to check
<dxdt> was someone in here asking about ISP CONFIG and PHP?
<dxdt> or something?  Are they still here?
<[BTF] Chm0d> usually when you have a card installed for sound the onboard is disabled
<shatrat> JuJuBee, there are other methods to install you might try.  usb stick, minimal cd, network...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<quaal> dxdt, hmm
<genii> JuJuBee: Short answer is that it has to do with core timing housekeeping
<quaal> dxdt, so it needs to have both audio_ts and video_ts dirs? the dvd i have on the HD only has video_ts
<quaal> and i did data dvd
<quaal> maybe it needs to be video
<JuJuBee> I tried notsc and sam eproblem.  Right after kernel loads, the light on dvd goes out kerblang.... fails.
<pkern> Are USB stick images available somewhere?
<dxdt> quaal, as for playback, if you can't playback a normal dvd in your drive, say a storebought one, you probably need the codecs installed.  Basically the people who make dvd's put this encryption codecy stuff around them, but didn't make a free version.  People have reverse engineered it, they said "Hey you can't do that becacuse that's competition to us"  and so as a result it is not necessarily legal depending on where you live and such and so it can't b
<dxdt> e installed by default.  Online, though, there are tons of instructions for giving yourself DVD support in Ubuntu.  It is a fairly easy thing.  That's a very basic explanation to the DVD codec problems.
<sbn> Is there a place where I can check if my wiireless usb key is supported by ubuntu?
<amorphous_> I'm trying to setup ssh with rsa key - all appears to be good if I try to access the remote machine from my root account (the keys are here) - the passphrase is asked for for the key - but if i try to acces the remote machine from my standard user account it only asks for a password and is not secure at all :/... am I missing something??? i have found that I have had to put the key in every user account on the remote machine to make each account secu
<amorphous_> re... it this right too????
<wolferine> help with Firestarter?
<dxdt> quaal, my discs always have both folders, but in the times that I have burned them, I never filled the audio up.  (and I still had audio so it was just in the video files)
<amorphous_> (sorry about the big post)
<dxdt> I'm not sure exactly how that coding works
<genii> JuJuBee: What iso did you download?
<sbn> Is there a place where I can check if my wiireless usb key is supported by ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> I have 6.06, 6.10, feisty-alternate, dsl 3.2  None work
<wolferine> im using the Firestarter wizard, but its asking me questions, well, I dont know what the answers are, just skip the wizard and config manually?
<foutrelis> !repeat | sbn
<ubotu> sbn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wolferine> and can I get a listing of open local ports?
<Jasperk> hey hi...i am newbie in ubuntu...well in linux in general...i try with slackware a few weeks in this distro use konkeror for navigate into the files of the system but in xubuntu what application i must use...???
<genii> JuJuBee: I mean i386 amd64 x64   etc
<ochosi> anyone here knows how to setup tvout on an old ati rage 128? (i have tv out working in bios, but not in the xserver)
<wolferine> Jasperk: do you have a Places in your bar at the top?
<JuJuBee> i386, sorry.
<wolferine> Jasperk: between Applications and System....
<JuJuBee> Was told yesterday that the 64 bit has issues as well, try 32 bit first.
<genii> JuJuBee: Yes, thats right
<CheshireViking> sbn, you can try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php/cat/10
<rbil> in Xubuntu, thunar is the file manager
<Jasperk> wolferine: yes i have a places in the top of my bar.....
<wolferine> u can use that to surf your computer
<CheshireViking> sbn, or this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<genii> JuJuBee: put as boot option X86-64
<wolferine> or rbil said you can use thunar
<JuJuBee> anything else as well?
<wolferine> someone able to help with Firestarter?
<samuel> wolferine: what do you need?
<drummer_wilson> hi! i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 but it doesnt work... maybe its not supporting my chipset?
<JuJuBee> genii : no luck
<radioman_> The Message For You: http://radioman.wordpress.com/2012-the-future-of-mankind/
<genii> bleh
<wolferine> im trying to get past the wizard
<wolferine> network device setup/internet connection sharing setup
<wolferine> do I want to "enable Internet connection sharing" ?
<blue|palm>  Does anybody know what causes your CTRL+ALT+F1-6 terminals to appear extremely messy? (graphically) Im using an ati X1900XTX with the prop fglrx drivers
<zkorpio> hi, anyone knows where can i find some web that has an virtual terminal to practice linux?
<blue|palm> with the latest ati drivers
<samuel> wolferine: do you want to share your internet connection?
<samuel> if you are behind a router or no other computers are around then no
<drummer_wilson> hi! i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 but it doesnt work... maybe its not supporting my chipset?
<gordonjcp> drummer_wilson: "doesn't work" in what way?
<drummer_wilson> says something boout my cpu
<gordonjcp> drummer_wilson: does it sit on the couch all day smoking dope and watching Richard and Judy?
<wolferine> k, thanks samuel
<drummer_wilson> is that a joke?
<gordonjcp> what does it say about your CPU?
<bayziders> ah what take two hours to pass the time of upgrading
<amorphous_> anyone know why ssh will only use rsa from my root account, any other account and there is no rsa & no protection.... i'm confused :(
<tienbkit> hi
<tienbkit> can you tell me about ebook of Qt programing
<genii> JuJuBee: Still here?
<wolferine> how do I receive DCC sends in xchat-gnome?
<PriceChild> wolferine, I don't see why you need to use DCC, but they should just appear in channel.
<trainer> hi when I try to install the DOM inspector for Firefox I get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<trainer>   firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox (= 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3) but 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06.2 is to be installed
<PriceChild> wolferine, don't send them in here ;)
<wolferine> well, you would have to setup your firewall/router to allow yourself to receive
<tienbkit> can you tell me about ebook of Qt programing , please
<gnomefreak> trainer: sudo apt-get -f install
<Rooy> !patience | tienbkit
<ubotu> tienbkit: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<trainer> gnomefreak, I got the same error
<tienbkit> oh, thanks a lot
<dxdt> wolferine, yeah just tell whatever firewall, probably firestarter what you need to open up port wise.  (Is dcc 59?  I don't remember) and also remember to do the same if needed on your router.
<gnomefreak> trainer: can you pastebin the full command and error and join #ubuntu-mozillateam please
<wolferine> but within x-g u dont really need to set anything, cause its DCCsend (atuo-on)
<wolferine> hmm, anyone willing to attempt a send to me?
<dxdt> I wish abiword wasn't so bad.  Is it Alpha software?  It barely works but is so sweet when it does.
<Galga> apache or apache2 ? which one is stable on 6.10
<CheshireViking> tienbkit, which book specifically, there's quite a few that get listed looking at the amazon website
<JuJuBee> genii : yes, I am back.
<bluffer_>  ardchoille still up ?
<dxdt> Galga, both should be stable, but they are separated for other reasons.  Fights over hyperthreading mostly in the community.  Some feel that apache2 isn't ready for that reason or something like that... I dunno for sure.  Otherwise both are considered stable.  it isn't like apache2 is alpha/beta or something like that
<genii> JuJuBee: My last suggestion for now would be all together:   acpi=off noapic nolapic
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Yep :)
<bluffer_> dont sleep eat ?
<Galga> thanks dxdt
<JuJuBee> I will try it.
<ardchoille> bluffer_: I eat, yes, but what is sleep? lol
<JuJuBee> thanks
<bluffer_> well i opened up the box ? now and i did your sudo magic
<bluffer_> http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/9735/ubuxqw2.png before login
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Did you install ubuntu-desktop ?
<genii> trainer sudo apt-get install firefox=1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3
<ardchoille> bluffer_: That tells me that you're in tty1, xorg normally runs in tty7.
<genii> JuJuBee: A comprehensive list of aLL kernel paramers can be found at http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt?a=i386   if you care to experiment
<JuJuBee> Well, I got more info, but still no boot.
<JuJuBee> BIOS Bug, no explicit IRQ entries.  Using default mptable
<c0nv1ct> well crap, i finally get my new kernel to boot, but my networking is all messed up :\
<genii> JuJuBee: hangon I saw one for that
<bluffer_> ok did that sudo aptget it asked for cd i gave it the iso tells me it needs 1.5 gig so hopefully it should end up running i think http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4712/ubuxsudoaptgetinstallubpk5.png
<genii> JuJuBee: option noirqbalance    [IA-32,SMP,KNL]  Disable kernel irq balancing
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Looks like it's going to work.
<ardchoille> bluffer_: If it installs successfully, do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ardchoille> That should fire up gdm and allow you to log into gnome
<JuJuBee> OK, I will give it a go... brb
<bluffer_> dunno vpc screenwent black now after sudo get finishes what should i get ? get the prompt back ?
<bluffer_> should i reboot ?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Try pressing the capslock button a couple times.
<bluffer_> there seems to be no activity in cd or hd
<bluffer_> ah i got some thing now on screen the resolution screen
<Paddy_EIRE> Does anyone know if Metisse is available on Ubuntu yet?
<Paddy_EIRE> !Metisse
<ubotu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<ardchoille> !info Metisse Edgy
<zkorpio> hi, anyone knows where can i find some web that has an virtual terminal to practice linux?
<ubotu> Package metisse does not exist in edgy
<ardchoille> Paddy_EIRE: I don't think so
<Paddy_EIRE> oh well
<bluffer_> it has three selected ill remove the 1024 leave alone 8008600 and 800.480 ok
<genii> JuJuBee: There are a mess of others to do with irq handling as well but the possibly most relevant seem to be for case:
<genii> irqfixup         When an interrupt is not handled search all handlers for it. Intended to get systems with badly broken firmware running.
<genii> irqpoll         [When an interrupt is not handled search all handlers for it. Also check all handlers each timer interrupt. Intended to get systems with badly broken firmware running.
<ardchoille> bluffer_: You can enable all the ones you want there
<genii> sorry ops for multiline paste
<Paddy_EIRE> ardchoille, I have this months issue of Linux Format which comes with Mandriva One Metisse Live, although there is no install option once im in the live distro
<blue|palm> http://opende.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<ardchoille> Paddy_EIRE: Sounds like a "teaser" for Mandriva :)
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<blue|palm> Does anybody know what causes your CTRL+ALT+F1-6 terminals to appear extremely messy? (graphically) Im using an ati X1900XTX with the prop fglrx drivers
<bluffer_> well i have a 14" monitor and it has 800*600 so ill have only 640* selected
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Yeah. that's a small monitor
<EdgEy> is there a way to remove ubuntu packages as if i installed from kubuntu cd
<JuJuBee> genii : noirqbalance did not fix it.  should I use all 3 then?  balance, fixup and poll?
<EdgEy> to stop gdm, etc being updated when it's never used
<ardchoille> EdgEy: Huh? You mean clean out packages that you already installed?
<EdgEy> ardchoille, yes
<EdgEy> for example removing kubuntu-desktop will kill all of that
<genii> JuJuBee: Sure :) Maybe try together with the 3 previous ones like noapic noacpi  etc
<CheshireViking> Paddy_EIRE, to install mandriva from a live cd, you have to open a Terminal Window and type /usr/sbin/draklive-install
<CheshireViking>  accroding to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=523494
<EdgEy> but i have a feeling if i remove ubuntu-desktop it will break a lot
<ardchoille> EdgEy: I think you're confused.
<genii> Experimenting at this point may yield something
<EdgEy> ardchoille, what i mean is
<EdgEy> if you install from kubuntu cd, it won't install a lot of gnome stuff (at least i think it wont)
<ardchoille> EdgEy: No, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package and can be safely removed. You should re install it later if you plan to upgrade
<EdgEy> i first installed from ubuntu cd, then added kubuntu-desktop later. maybe there's a way to clean out packages that haven't been used in X days?
<ardchoille> EdgEy: You're wanting to remove all gnome stuff and stick with kde?
<EdgEy> yes
<kraut> does the xubuntu-installer support dm-crypt devices?
<EdgEy> if i end up lacking gtk stuff i need i suppose apps will install that from dependencies
<ardchoille> EdgEy: Not sure how to safely do that, maybe ask in #kubuntu
<bluffer_> ok it is doing some stuff http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/1720/xresww3.png
<JuJuBee> genii : when I press F6, do I put these after the end "--", does it matter what order they go in?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheshireViking, thx man, would be good if this option wasnt hidden.  The DVD also contains OpenSUSE 10.2 would the procedure be the same
<genii> JuJuBee: Nope
<kraut> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<JuJuBee> K
<kraut> !xubuntu-channels
<ardchoille> bluffer_: It's setting up the software you installed.. you're one step closer :)
<JuJuBee> I will try them all then...
<ubotu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<CheshireViking> Paddy_EIRE, your welcome
<genii> JuJuBee: I mean order does not matter much. TYes, just paste them to the end
<JuJuBee> If it works, the nI will remove some to determine which ones are needed.
<CheshireViking> Paddy_EIRE, don't know about OpenSUSE, I've never tried that so I wouldn't like to say
<genii> jujubee back up over the --
<genii> THEN put the options in
<JuJuBee> leave it there or remove it altogether ?
<bluffer_> btw this is not a clone of first child this is a second child (did oem install to check out if it did all the magic automatically but no that too didnt give x auto but ended up in shell)
<genii> jujubee It can go at the end again
<JuJuBee> K
<genii> but should not strictly be essential to boot
<moonlite> there are two programs that let you manage profiles and lockdown your desktop etc. what are their names?
<moonlite> (i can't remember :/)
<ardchoille> !sabayon
<ubotu> sabayon: system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<ardchoille> moonlite: Maybe that? ^^
<blanca30> ola a todos
<zkorpio> hi, anyone knows where can i find some web that has an virtual terminal to practice linux?
<DeLude> hi all
<Wuilliam> hi to all, i cant to install ubuntu 32bit, i do in my PC (EM64T), when 1st run cant to initialize, only "Starting up..." and show this line: [17179757.232000]  ata1: command 0xC8 time out stat 0x50 host_stat 0x64
<moonlite> ardchoille: yeah cool. Do you know the other app i'm referring to? Commonly mentioned together with sabayon?
<ardchoille> zkorpio: You can download and use the ubuntu desktop ISO, it runs in ram from the cd drive without touching the hard drive.
<DeLude> zkorpio, why not get virtual machines and practice linux there
<ardchoille> moonlite: No, sorry :(
* genii sips a coffee
<Wuilliam> who can help me??? i need to install ubuntu, but i cant
<DeLude> why Wuilliam ?
<techie_> Can anybody provide me with the terminal command for listing my soundcard?
<ardchoille> techie_: lspci | grep sound ?
<techie_> <ardchoille>thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<genii> techie_ It depends what command you mean. There is lspci which shows pci devices, there is also lsmod |grep snd   and other methods
<JuJuBee> genii : no go.  When I get rid of the acpi errors I get the irq error and visa versa...
<DeLude> In what form do i enter a wep key for my wifi? do i need -'s or :'s or just hex digits
<He1> I'm using a radeon 9250 and trying to install beryl, the wiki says "Ensure you have the open source radeon drivers installed.", which package do i install?
<beg1689> fglrx
<techie_> <genii>maybe I do not know how to read the output. Basically my SoundRecorder program does not let me record voice. NOthing happens. And yet, I am able to hear and see DVD's and VCD's
<techie_> <genii>any ideas?
<JanK> i have just created a new user, but unfortunately he cannot use the Xlibs. the groups this user has not, but my normal user has are: "adm, dialout, dip, www-data, admin, vboxusers"
<genii> JuJuBee: Well, I am finding a *lot* of irq/bios switches to try. But for the moment my next great hope for success is: pci=biosirq
<beg1689> dont remember the exact name
<moonlite> ardchoille: pessulus was the program i was searching for! :)
<He1> beg1689: ah, xorg-driver-fglrx?
<beg1689> yes
<ardchoille> moonlite: Ah, yeah, that's it
<He1> ok
<techie_> <genii>the same thing happens when using "Audacity" there are beeps and silence but no voice
<DeLude> techie_, do you have jackd installed?
<beg1689> and you will need to run a command to configure xorg
<JuJuBee> genii : still use the others?
<Yodude> hey can i use Audacity to convert MP3 files into AAC files?? if no than what program do i need?
<techie_> <DeLude>i do not know
<beg1689> i believe it mentions it on the wiki
<ardchoille> bluffer_: How you doing over there?
<genii> JuJuBee: Not the acpi stuff or tyhe last 3 we added
<techie_> <DeLude>HOw do I check or install it?
<BlackGrim1313> Hello everyone. When i DL Ubuntu 10.6 is that a GUI or command line?
<JuJuBee> ok.
<genii> techie Sounds to me like a mixer issue
<DeLude> techie_, synaptic - look for jackd
<beg1689> Ubuntu 10.6? thats gonna be awesome
<techie_> <genii>explain please
<ardchoille> BlackGrim1313: ubuntu 6.10 desktop is gui, Ubuntu 6.10 alternate is command line
<techie_> <DeLude>i will
<BlackGrim1313> ok
<ardchoille> beg1689: lol
<Yodude> hey can i use Audacity to convert MP3 files into AAC files?? if no than what program do i need?
<JanK> does this command "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner nonetwork -j DROP" only restrict network access to user "nonetwork" or probably also to the xserver?
<beg1689> can someone tell me the name of the networking program in gnome thats usually in System->Administration->Networking
<crimsun> Yodude: you can use GSt tools
<kestaz> how to get latest kernel patch with git ?
<fabiim> how do i open the same document in two different evince windows?
<crimsun> Yodude: man gst-launch-0.10
<crimsun> Yodude: read the examples toward the end of the man page
<genii> beg1689: LOL Hmmmm must be release Temporal Terrier
<Yodude> GSt tools...K i'll check them out thnkx man
<crimsun> kestaz: more specifically?
<kestaz> crimsun, i need to compile kernel .. with latest patches
<effie_jayx> using nm-applet, I can't enable the wireless connection  cuz after I input my password the button is still disabled ... any clue ?
<JuJuBee> genii : used nosplash and pci=biosirq... same thing
<techie_> Delude... I just installed it. What now?
<kestaz> and i want you use git
<Yodude> there are no examples
<DeLude> techie_, try to change the i/o of your software to that if it supports it
<bluffer_> ardchoille it is still chewing cud i saw a warning hope fully this shouldnt interfere ?? http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/284/warningsu7.png
<Yodude> oh sorry it's renerding the page
<DeLude> look in interface or something
<genii> JuJuBee: OK :(  You may want to visit the page I gave and just look for irq/bios related kernel switches there.
<twilight> hello
<genii> JuJuBee: There are a *lot*
<wolferine> what are some firewalls for linux?
<wolferine> common ones
<crimsun> kestaz: which kernel, and which git repo?
<twilight> does anyone know which file i should edit to automatically execute commands after boot?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: I don't think that will interfere with the installation of that software.
<genii> wolverine peerguardian I hear is not too bad
<effie_jayx> the password is wpa2 :S
<crimsun> ardchoille: /etc/rc.local if that's what you intend
<crimsun> arg, sorry
<twilight> thanks
<genii> wolferine: ^^
<crimsun> twilight: ^
<Wuilliam> i cant to install ubuntu, but i have weeks whit this and no1 solution
<Wuilliam> :(
<twilight> i am used to /etc/init.d/boot.local from Suse thas why i ask
<genii> twilight They are all just in /etc/ini.d here
<Yodude> crimsun: is there any graphical program for the job?
<genii> *init.d*
<dZen|n|> great NEWS going to ubuntu :D
<CaptainMorgan> where would I set up a subdomain(s) ? /etc/apache2? , /var/www ?
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<crimsun> Yodude: probably, but I don't tend to use such
<twilight> but in init.d there is a same file
<kestaz> crimsun, 2.6 kernel latest git
<kestaz> ;)
<Yodude> can you tell me the name of one? or a site i can go to that describes the best ones?
<Yodude> please
<twilight> whats the news?
<DeLude> Can I install daily cvs drivers on top of stable ones or do i have to remove the current ones first - genarally or particualrly for a wireless interface?
<crimsun> kestaz: just install git-core and then use standard git commands
<kestaz> crimsun, ok
<Yodude> i really love the iTunes converter but i don't want to see that windows' face EVER again!
<kestaz> i will try
<crimsun> Yodude: I seriously don't use any gui apps to convert. Sorry.
<jrib> !kernel | kestaz
<ubotu> kestaz: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Yodude> kk
<Yodude> thnkx anyway c u
<genii> twilight You just make a shell script file executing the thing you want, make it executable then stick it in /etc/init.d
<twilight> i just wanted to set some keycodes
<ofer> I installed dia by sudo apt-get install dia but don't know how to run it
<twilight> ok
<ardchoille> ofer: Applications -> Graphics -> Dia
<berto-> ofer: probably just run dia from a shell.
<ardchoille> ofer: Or open a terminal and type: dia
<twilight> i will try
<wolferine> shorewall any good?
<genii> twilight: For something like that maybe lookup xmodmap man page as well
<N3WB> Question: Could this computer run Ubuntu: Intel Core2 duo E6600, nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS (640MB Edition), Asus p5b motherboard and 2 gb ram (200GB HDD), Windows Vista allready installed...
<X73> How can i prevent X from starting on 6.06 LiveCD ?
<ofer> ardchoille: it is not in the graphics but the terminal is working thanks :)
<berto-> anyone familiar with the AT daemon?  if I add something to the AT queue, when the time to run comes along, it just hangs in the active queue.
<hollywoodb> X73: the "alternative" cd has a text install mode that doesn't use X
<genii> X73 Use the alternate install cd
<ardchoille> ofer: Your menus may not have updated yet
<X73> ah, thanks
<bullgard1> What is the function of the environment variable LC_ALL?
<ofer> this is uml tool as well?
<X73> but the alternate is 6.06 LTS ? i dont think so
<twilight> genni: thanks i will look for it
<N3WB> Question: Could this computer run Ubuntu: Intel Core2 duo E6600, nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS (640MB Edition), Asus p5b motherboard and 2 gb ram (200GB HDD), Windows Vista allready installed...
<genii> X73 There is no way to pre-empt the gui installer on the standard cd
<ardchoille> ofer: I believe so
<genii> X73 Yes, it is
<ofer> ardchoille: what you mean by yet
<JuJuBee> genii : thanks for all of your help.  There are too many posibilities for me to try. I THink I will try to replace mobo instead.
<berto-> N3WB: sounds like a fine box.
<ardchoille> ofer: Sometimes the gnome menus need manual updating: killall gnome-panel
<berto-> N3WB: you should get the live cd and just check it out.
<genii> JuJuBee: Well, sorry it did not work out better. But good luck with the next attempt
<N3WB> Ok :) Downloading one now :P
<Wuilliam> i have this error when ubuntu runs for 1st time: [17179757.232000]  ata1: command 0xC8 time out stat 0x50 host_stat 0x64
<N3WB> 97%
<hollywoodb> X73: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/
<berto-> actually, these days the live cd and install cd are the same one.
<ardchoille> N3WB: Sounds good :)
<bluffer_> the vhd size atm is 2 200 124
<ofer> ardchoille: I think there is other drowing softare do you know about it?
<X73> thank you
<X73> we found a way to go to shell on drapper, and modify xorg.conf... no need for edgy.. yet :D
<ardchoille> ofer: Drawing? as in graphics? Or mind mapping?
<X73> hollywoodb:  thanks for the help
<ofer> ardchoille: drawing for uml
<X73> genii: thanks ;)
<ardchoille> berto-: You're refering to the desktop cd, there is also the alternate cd, which has a more stable installer.
<ZeZu> how can i tell if a pci device has a driver assigned to it ?
<ardchoille> ofer: Oh, that I don't know.
<genii> X73 You're welcome
<ofer> ardchoille: ok thanks
<ZeZu> sysfs will generate entries for it no matter what
<pharsalus> I have a Hewlet Packard KB-0316 keyboard with 6pin DIN connector, that doesn't work with Ubuntu. Plugging in a broken USB keyboard does. Can anyone help me?
<bluffer_> brb
<D_Cent> everytime i stick on one of my usb-sticks, the computer crashes. who can help me?
<robdeman> hi folks. I need to put as much storage space in my video server as possible. Im thinking of replacing the harddrives with 2x WD Caviar SE16 (500 GB, 300 MB/s, 16 MB Cache, 7200 RPM) http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=214 --- any comments on this choice?
<hosk> hello!
<space_ninja> ah, lot of people here :D
<pharsalus> Yeah, I think I'll post to forums
<berto-> ardchoille: yep, i was referring to the desktop cd.
<berto-> N3WB: well, from ardchoille's comments, if you have any iissue with installing with the desktop cd, the alternate cd may be a good way to go.
<ardchoille> berto- , N3WB Actually, I recommend the alternate cd for installing Ubuntu. The installer on the dapper desktop cd wasn't that great.. although this may have been fixed with the Edgy release, I don't know.
<N3WB> Ok
<Sonic_13> i am installing ubuntu but it seems to have frozen during the installation
<N3WB> I tried Alternative CD but the only thing it could do was to give me boot error 21 -.-
<Sonic_13> it has said Please wait... for at least 10-15 minutes
<genii> robdeman: Do you have a scsi card on that box?
<berto-> N3WB: that's odd; could it be a burn or download error.  run a checksum on the iso and check against the one posted online.
<IdleOne> Sonic_13, at what stage of install?
<Sonic_13> the "
<Sonic_13> the "Select and install software
<Sonic_13> just after i selected to install the Ubuntu Desktop
<Sonic_13> it has said
<hollywoodb> Sonic_13: how much memory in that machine ?
<StoneNote> pharsalus, there is a bug report about that keyboard and it is reported as fixed in the next release of Ubuntu in April, which is Feisty. Feisty is still in Alpha and you can ask questions about it in #ubuntu+1  you can see the bug report here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/52959
<N3WB> I downloaded via Bittorrent, shouldnt be any errors then
<Sonic_13> 256mb ram
<N3WB> + the ISO is on the computer which dosnt want to boot
<IdleOne> Sonic_13, if this is an older machine it may take some time
<N3WB> so last resort would be to try fix it with Live CD or download a Boot Disc
<twilight> genni: thanks it works = solved
<Sonic_13> its ben at 6% for at least 20 minutes
<Sonic_13> and has said "Please wait"
<hosk> is there a registration process for here?
<ardchoille> hosk: For your nick?
<robdeman> genii: we have SATA
<hosk> yes
<IdleOne> !register > hosk
<ardchoille> hosk: /msg nickserv help register
<hosk> thanks IdleOne and ardchoille!
<ardchoille> hosk: You're welcome :)
<IdleOne> no problem
<ardchoille> hosk: Also see the pm ubotu sent you
<berto-> N3WB: i think first thing would be to make sure your download was alright by running an md5sum.  google "md5sum +windows" to get a program to run the md5sum, then check the download section on ubuntu.com to get what the file's md5sum should be (for example, for 6.06: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/MD5SUMS).
<N3WB> ok
<ardchoille> I need to start using the bot for reg questions
<wolferine> anyone able to DCC with xchat-gnome?
<berto-> N3WB: if your download was good, maybe try to burn the disk at a slower speed.
<berto-> and if that fails, well, try another installer.
<IdleOne> ardchoille, I have been accused of using the bot to much but the bot has a ton of info
<N3WB> ok i guess it will work with DVDs too?
<ardchoille> IdleOne: I've been asked to use the bot when I can, I just am not used to it
<berto-> N3WB: should, but the installer iso should fit on a regular cd.
<N3WB> since i dont got any CDs
<N3WB> alternative worked on dvds atleast
<ardchoille> N3WB: You can burn a cd iso to a dvd, no problem.
<N3WB> Ok
<pharsalus> I have a HP KB-0316 serial keyboard that isn't detected by Ubuntu, any suggestions?
<N3WB> I guess Nero 7 would work fine?
<N3WB> or MagicISO or something
<IdleOne> N3WB, yeah
<robdeman> folks: Apache says '(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80'
<robdeman> I must have made  mistake in my config
<robdeman> but what??
<N3WB> and if that dont work i will use Infra Recorder that Ubuntu says in their guide
<zool2005> can anyone suggest why my camera sometimes shows jpeg file extension as .jpg and other times as .JPG? It is a pain as nautilus won't display thumbnails of .JPG files
<ardchoille> N3WB: You're determined.. that's a good thing :)
<Dr_willis> zool2005,  because ms often does the same thing. :)
<Dr_willis> zool2005,  you mean .jpg and .JPG or is it actually using .jpeg ?
<bluffer_> so it is now sitting at setting up the scrollkeeper rebuilding database
<N3WB> ;) I've allways wanted to try Ubuntu but on my two laptops (which includes this one) it wouldnt install and since i bought myself a new desktop i decided to try on that one :D
<zool2005> Dr_Willis, it either shows .jpg or .JPG Can I make nautilus show thumbnails of .JPG?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: There's actually a lot for it to do since you didn't have the whole desktop + xorg stuff to begin with.
<Dr_willis> zool2005,  proberly can. but i dont use gnome.
<pharsalus> My HP 6pin serial keyboard isn't detected by Kubuntu, any suggestions? Will sell own soul for assistance...
<bluffer_> 2 277 924
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Also, remember that it is running on a, for lack of a better term, POS operating system, lol
<zool2005> Dr_Willis, thanks anyway!
<rwxr-xr--> how can i create my partition link on desktop?
<bluffer_> POS = proof of s*** ?
<StoneNote> pharsalus, I already answered you. scroll back
<predaeus> zool2005: nautilus can show thumbnails in icon view.
<PriceChild> bluffer_, POS is usually point of sale
<axl_> Hi everyone. I am looking for an alternative to filemaker. Any suggestions?
<zool2005> predaeus, not .JPG extension. I have to manually change it to .jpg to display thumbnails.
<Dr_willis> axl_,  im betting that 90% of us dont have a clue what 'filemaker' is...
<rwxr-xr--> how can i create my partition link on desktop?
<cables> !repeat | rwxr-xr--
<ubotu> rwxr-xr--: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<axl_> Okey. Hey you 10%. Filemaker is a database program.
<pharsalus> Ok, thanks StoneNote, didn't see your answer.
<cables> rwxr-xr--, alt-f2, gconf-editor, I'll tell you the rest when you get there.
<jlmoreno> jlmoreno
<StoneNote> np
<jlmoreno> 666666
<Dr_willis> axl_,  there dozens of 'database' things out for linux. :) care to clarify what makes that one so special?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: When refering to Windows, that's exactly correct, IMHO
<rwxr-xr--> cables,: done
<jrib> zool2005: well the good news is that on feisty, it seems to thumnail images with names like foo.JPG, what does it show as the mimetype for your images without thumbnails?
<bluffer_> yeah i guessed so :)
<cables> rwxr-xr--, /apps/nautilus/desktop/ then check off volumes_visible
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Ever thought about dual-booting your Windows install with Ubuntu?
<axl_> I have someone who is used to that one. He needs to make a cataloge of employees. So I need a program to create, modify and update a database.
<predaeus> zool2005: weird. it shows them here. at least if I rename .jpg to .JPG and change directories and all it still shows them.
<cables> axl_, there's no Linux version.
<bluffer_> nope
<bluffer_> mostly i would like some virtual machine for all my sploits
<axl_> @cables, yes, they discontinued their linux server in 2001.
<ardchoille> bluffer_: ok
<cables> bluffer_, vmware?
<bluffer_> vpc2004
<ardchoille> cables: Microsoft Virtual PC I believe
<rwxr-xr--> cables: i want to show all volumes.. but on desktop there is 3 volumes but i have 4.. the 4th volume is not showing there so i want to create 4th link
<cables> i got that :)
<zool2005> jrib, yes. It recognises it as a jpeg file and says that the file may present a security risk. It asks me to rename it to the correct extension.
<bluffer_> yeah ms  virtual pc 2004
<cables> rwxr-xr--, create a Launcher then for it.
<quaal> does anyone have a problem with menu items showing up under applications?
<bluffer_> you believe ardchoille :) didnt see the pics ? :)
<quaal> i installed xtightvncviewer and it doesnt show in the menu
<axl_> @ cables and willis: Is there a easy frontend to sql?
<quaal> but its in /usr/share/menu
<cables> axl_, no idea, but probably
<rwxr-xr--> cables i tried to make with Launcher.. but dont know files going to txt file.
<quaal> it did the same thing with the one i added manually
<zool2005> predaeus, funnily enough, there is no problem if I change it from .jpg to .JPG once the thumbnail has been displayed. The problem only occurs when I try to view the files on my camera's memory card or when I transfer them without changing the extension first.
<jc-denton> hi all
<genii> robdeman BTW seagate hd link : http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-US&name=Barracuda_7200.10_SATA_750.2_GB&vgnextoid=ce4f99f4fa74c010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD&vgnextchannel=a32a2f290c5fb010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD&reqPage=Model  and if scsi were an option: http://www.gesecurity.com/portal/site/GESecurity/menuitem.f76d98ccce4cabed5efa421766030730?selectedID=6567&seriesyn=true&seriesID= <
<ardchoille> bluffer_: I saw them, but I think anything running inside windows is going to limit an Ubuntu install :)
<genii> -- 2 Terabyte U320 HD
<jc-denton> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1893660&postcount=5
<jc-denton> i have small issues with beryl and according to this post an update to 2.6.19 whould fix it
<depinko> how can I create for example a TAR archive protected with password?
<axl_> thanks anyway... have a good day.
<cables> rwxr-xr--, make the launcher for "nautilus /the/partition"
<Nwallins|home> Hi, since upgrading to edgy, my /home seems to be mounted noexec -- /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied           if i copy this script to /tmp, it works
<jc-denton> are thre backports for edgy or something?
<cables> !backports | jc-denton
<ubotu> jc-denton: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Wuilliam> can some 1 tell me why this in the 1st run of Ubuntu??? [XXXXX.XXXXXX]  ata1: command 0xC8 timeout stat 0x50 host_stat 0x
<rwxr-xr--> cables i wan to make volumn is in /media/hd8
<zool2005> predeaus, it may just be a hiccup from the upgrade from breezy. I'm still on Dapper til Feisty comes out then I'll do a fresh install
<Nwallins|home>  /home is an entire hard drive, hdb2
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - I am trying to setup wireless (boadcom network card) with ndiswrapper, and it seemed to have installed the driver, but i am not seeing an icon for wireless in the tray, so I dont think its working - any ideas?
<robdeman> genii: waw ok cool 750 GBs
<cables> rwxr-xr--, then it should be "nautilus /media/hd8"
<bluffer_> why ?  imean no m$ windoze is bs blah blah  is there some basic undoable limitations ?
<robdeman> genii: would that be safe in a server? not too much heat and stuff?
<rwxr-xr--> ok
<jc-denton> cables: will check
<linux_manju> Wuilliam, Are you using a sata drive?
<rowland> #ubuntu+1
<Wuilliam> linux_manju: yeah! but is slave, ubuntu was installed in my IDE (master)
<rwxr-xr--> cables: i the command field what should i set there?
<rwxr-xr--> *in
<ardchoille> bluffer_: This isn't the place for me to get into an anti-microsoft tirade
<cables> rwxr-xr--, "nautilus /media/hd8"
<linux_manju> Wuilliam, Well. it is not the problem with ubuntu.. Its the problem with the kernel.. may be you should take the source and upgrade
<genii> robdeman They run hot but can go thru hell :) We used some like this (less capacity) in tight cabinets, no issues
<linux_manju> Wuilliam, Or wait for ubuntu upgrade
<cables> How come Ubuntu doesn't come with 7zip support? It's free...
<jrib> zool2005: you could resolve the issue by editing the mime stuff I guess
<bluffer_> and thats what i meant i dont want to hear them too i was just asking for basic incompatibilities ? like will you prefer vmware more than vpc etc etc
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - I am trying to setup wireless (boadcom network card) with ndiswrapper, and it seemed to have installed the driver, but i am not seeing an icon for wireless in the tray, so I dont think its working - any ideas?
<N3WB> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support here it says that p5b series wont work :|
<rwxr-xr--> cables: i create the icon.. but the icon properties is "desktop configuration file"
<cables> denis_on_ubuntu, you're not supposed to see an icon for wireless.
<Wuilliam> linux_manju: yeah, but whitout opertive system, how can i do to take the source
<Wuilliam> :(
<denis_on_ubuntu> oh - so how do i connect to something?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, yep, now double click on it and it should take you to the partition..
<denis_on_ubuntu> like is there a way for me to see a screen where i can choose what connection to choose and connect to?
<jc-denton> humm
<predaeus> zool2005: yea looks like there is some logic behind the thumbnail handling. they are all in ~/.thumbnails and got a different ID. No idea.
<jrib> zool2005: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/2.14/mimetypes-database.html
<bluffer_> ok seems like i have to save state again maybe
<jc-denton> i don't find 2.6.19 in the backports
<cables> rwxr-xr--, there's another way you can do it that you might like better. Right click on the partition, hit "make link", and drag the link to your desktop
<ardchoille> bluffer_: In case I'm not around later, there's one more command you will probably need: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<linux_manju> Wuilliam, Normally leave i on for a while It settles down and comes up.. May be upto 10 minutes
<jc-denton> however there must be a way to get it easily running
<linux_manju> Wuilliam, Sometimes tweaking Bios helps..
<jc-denton> i mean what do you do if you have hardware that is not supported in 2.6.17
<bluffer_> ardchoille  so whan this scroll keeps all scrolls what should i get ?
<robdeman> genii: nice I guess the rest of the mainboard  / cpu wil not get too hot eh?
<bluffer_> the prompt will be back ?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: it should return you to the shell prompt, then yo enter that command I gave you and it should fire up gdm (login screen) so you can log into gnome.
<bluffer_> and itype in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ardchoille> bluffer_: yes
<jc-denton> or can i jus use the kernel  image from feisty
<jc-denton> ?
<genii> robdeman Well, put them in the case as far from the mb as you can. But we had several machines wi4 of these in and tightly packed. No heat alarms etc
<bluffer_> ok  then it will get me into ubuntu in all glory hopefully
<ardchoille> bluffer_: I hope so, the you can play :)
<genii> depinko Did you get a tar/encrypt answer yet?
<rwxr-xr--> cables: when i try to open it.. the msg comes is. "Do u want to Run hd8, or display its contents " "hd8" is an executable file. when i try to run it nothing happens.. when i try to  Display it .. so the txt file opens.
<bluffer_> if it happened then i should thank you you for twenty days worth of effort :)
<ardchoille> bluffer_: hehe
<N3WB> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support here it says that p5b series wont work with PATA/IDE stuff, well my DVD WRiter is IDE (Ye i should bought a ATA i know) Do i need to use a USB Memory Stick? or should i try to see if it works first?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, try the link method I told you about
<N3WB> Because if i need a USB Memory Stick i would need to buy that too now
<denis_on_ubuntu> cables
<bluffer_> even it it didnt happen i would like to thank you very much for all the effort to get me till here
<cables> denis_on_ubuntu
<bluffer_> ardchoille thanks a lot
<denis_on_ubuntu> cables when i try to do iwconfig it just gives me  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<denis_on_ubuntu>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<webguy> how do i check to see what my servers ip address on the network is?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: You're quite welcome. I like to help :)
<cables> denis_on_ubuntu, don't ask me... I have no idea how to fix it.
<rwxr-xr--> cable .. well i right click on it but the make link option is disable.
<cables> denis_on_ubuntu, tell the whole channel
<denis_on_ubuntu> heh ok :) sorry to bug ya :)
<denis_on_ubuntu> the whole channel?
<JuJuBee> I need a tested motherboard for a core 2 duo 2.13?  Can someone make suggestion?  I have not built a custom linux system before.
<samuel> im having trouble with munpack to handle mime messages, any ideas of a more robust mime tool?
<ZeZu> N3WB, thats your best bet, or removable hdd
<bluffer_> hope fully if it ran i would be bugging people of ubuntu-effects :)
<samuel> command line mime tool?
<dimeotane> is there somewhere that users can make / give package requests for upcoming editions of ubuntu?
<denis_on_ubuntu> i'm new to linux sorry - what do you mean by whole channel cables?
<webguy> how do i check to see what my servers ip address on the network is?
<ZeZu> N3WB, you could do a netinst for reg debian, but you'll find that unless you find some drivers to use, it wont recognize your NIC either
<cables> rwxr-xr--, alt-f2, gksudo nautilus /media , then try again with the link
<jc-denton> so what options do i have to get 2.6.20 or ~19 running
<jc-denton> besides compiling it myself
<cables> denis_on_ubuntu, the IRC channel you're on :)
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Yes, the eye candy can be awesome
<robdeman> genii: thx 4 da info
<cables> denis_on_ubuntu, I don't know much about wireless configuration. Don't ask a question to a specific member of the IRC channel, ask everyone.
<webguy> anyone? kind of ipconfig on widows
<runge> hI. I got dual screen working, but for some reson I can not get a "notifier" to work on both screens for each pannel. any ideas?
<cables> webguy, are you looking for ifconfig?
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok
<genii> depinko If not, use: sudo gpg -c ` tar -czvf <input_file>`  to compress/encrypt , then sudo tar -xzvf `gpg -x <input_file>` for decompress/unencrypt
<bluffer_> i ve seen it working on arch-linux :) thats why i went in to get it in local pc
<webguy> think so - will that give me my current ip address on the network for the box cab?
<webguy> cables
<cables> webguy, yep
<webguy> ill try one sec
<bluebaron> Hi all, I'm after some help. Anyone able to help me see my ubuntu shared older in windows?
<bluffer_> i think arch-linux or may be some thing else i have a three minutes avi
<genii> depinko just gpg <filename> in second command may be enough
<cables> bluebaron, shared with Samba?
<webguy> think so - will that give me my current ip address on the network for the box cab?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/8689/20070221desktoplf1.png
<bluebaron> not entirely sure
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<genii> robdeman np
<wolferine> test
<chris_mac> hey guys, i need a little help. im a noob to linux
<Dr_willis> bluebaron,  to get windows to see the ubuntu shares - you need to enable the home diretory shares, (or add other shares) then give the users a samba passwd with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' (is how i do it)
<cables> chris_mac, ask away
<chris_mac> i just installed ubuntu and i cant get it to work with my WAP
<Dr_willis> bluebaron,  also samba has some docs you can install
<Dr_willis> For a good samba background Install 'sudo apt-get install  samba-doc '  and read the Books that wil/usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/using_samba " and " /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/ " docs WELL worth reading. l be in ..   "
<orangey> hey all!
<zool2005> thanks all, I'll look into it. I'll see if installing Feisty fixes it.
<chris_mac> it recognizes the WAP
<bluebaron> i have a shared directory in windows that i can see in ubuntu, but my shared directory in ubuntu cant be seen from windows
<chris_mac> just wont connect
<orangey> Where do I find the gnome disk manager?
<chris_mac> and i havent the slightest clue why
<orangey> I can't easily find it in synaptic or in my menus
<jrib> orangey: what version of ubuntu?
<orangey> jrib: feisty, though I would also like the info on edgy : )
<bluebaron> give me 5 minutes to read that
<chris_mac> anyone have any suggestions?
<jrib> orangey: well, afaik that application disappeared in edgy because it was unmaintained and hasn't returned in feisty
<hemp4ever> hi
<hemp4ever> come faccio a cambiare server?
<Dr_willis> bluebaron,  what 'shared' diretory in ubuntu? by default its not hareing anything.
<orangey> jrib: well, OK, maybe I'm wondering about another question..
<orangey> I am wondering how to assign partitions
<orangey> i.e., how to graphically manipulate fstab the ubuntu way
<hemp4ever> hi
<hemp4ever> I wanna change server
<hemp4ever> help me plz
<jrib> orangey: I don't know, I think the reasoning is that you shouldn't need to.  There is an application called pysdm in the repositories that you can try though (I have not used it myself)
<genii> orangey Those are 2 different things (fstab and assigning patitions)
<bluffer_> it came out of sleep and and telling me it is configuring bugbuddy or bug daddy
<bluffer_> so it is still working
<runge> is there a way to have the notifier thing on more then one panel?
<asad2005> I want to install ubuntu on powermac G3 B&W, tried 5.04 and 6.10 server but the system hangs directly after loading ramdisk any help ?
<orangey> genii: assigning partitions to a directory.
<orangey> : )
<nixnoob> is there any particular reason why my new kernel doesnt recognize eth0 but my old one does?  i used the same .config file from the old kernel to compile the new one...
<linux_manju> orange_, Use gvim.. to edit the file :)
<bluffer_> restarting cupsysd ok
<bluffer_> nice screen shot there :)
<bluffer_> 2 233 324
<orangey> OK, I am likely being unclear, so let me try again.
<bluffer_> oops 2 323324
<denis_on_ubuntu> is there something on ubuntu that will be the same as the wireless network manager on windows? as in something that shows me a LIST of all the wireless networks around me with one to choose?
<sanityx> When ubuntu developers fix a bug, what exactley are they fixing. I mean, isn't 99% of the software in ubuntu written by somebody outside the ubuntu team?
<Wuilliam> :( nooo, nothing happened, i'm have this error in starting instalation: [XXXXXXXX.XXXXXX]  ata1: command 0xC8 timeout stat 0x50 host_stat 0x64, i'm reading but no1 can help me, are any1 here than can help me?
<elwario91> hello
<sanityx> Do they actually modify the code of the third party apps?
<orangey> There is a partition on the drive, and I want to assign it to a directory. This was doable during installation with ubiquity. The assumption is that it was manipulating fstab. I want to do that during regular use. How do I do that The Ubuntu way. No, gvim is not the ubuntu way.
<Dr_willis> denis_on_ubuntu,  thers similer tools.. but wireless on linux can be a bit confusing at times. sadly
<elwario91> How to do to compile GTK2 with anjuta?
<denis_on_ubuntu> yeah, i cant get it to work :(
<ochosi> just a quick general question: if fullscreen video playback via tvout doesn't run smoothly, is it definitely due to old hardware? (pIII 450mhz, 256ram, atirage128 32mb, 14gb hdd)
<linux_manju> denis_on_ubuntu, May be you should try kismet
<sanityx> ochosi, not DEFINITELY, but highly likely.
<denis_on_ubuntu> if it ype iwconfig i get: iwconfig IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311", Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<denis_on_ubuntu> Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<denis_on_ubuntu> it's almost like its off
<denis_on_ubuntu> anyone have any idea what all that stuff means? like is my wireless even configured to receive a signal?
<jamison_> how do you get vm ware to reconize a  usb drive?
<xtknight> jamison_, shared folders or direct usb interfaec
<ochosi> sanityx, any ideas what to try to save system power (apart from moving to xubuntu)?
<xtknight> ochosi, tickless kernels can save some power.  they have one in the next fedora core afaik, but u can make one for ubuntu with a RT patch.  running 2.6.20.2 w/ tickless atm myself
<jamison_> how do i set that up
<slippyr4> hi all, does anyone know of a gui (gtk ideally) frontend to ssh? to make it easier to setup port forwarding etc
<rwxr-xr--> is any log file which one records system boot info like if any problem in hardware scan on startup or checking file system .. so any log file whichone have this related info?
<xtknight> jamison_, linux host and windows guest?
<jamison_> yes
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, /var/log/syslog ?
<ochosi> xtknight thought this stuff only worked with newer hardware..?
<jamison_> yes linux host
<xtknight> ochosi, dont think so. afaik xp is tickless.  what pc/notebook?
<xtknight> jamison_, either enable USB for the VM or enable shared folders in the VM's properties
<amorphous_> hey martian - you still there?
<ochosi> xtknight pc: pIII 450mhz, 256ram, atirage128 32mb, 14gb hdd
<xtknight> ochosi, ah as long as you're running i386 you should be able to use the kernel tickless/realtime patches
<ochosi> xtknight, okidoke, i assume i have to spend a night compiling my new kernel... :)
<genii> orangey Still looking for some gui mount tool?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : this File have not that info what i want.. i m saying that when systam going start linux scan all drivers. mounting drives and to check all filesystem. i have a problem in check all filesystem in that options its show nothing "OK" message
<orangey> genii: yes sir/ma'am
<genii> orangey You are definitely using gnome and not kde, yes?
<xtknight> ochosi, grab some beer , head to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 and have fun :O  patches are here http://people.redhat.com/mingo/realtime-preempt/, i used older/patch-2.6.20-rt8  for kernel 2.6.20.2 full
<peterbe> Why doesn't this work? if [ `date +%M` > 15 ] ; then
<peterbe> It returns true nomatter what time it is.
<ph8> hey guys! how can i change the default system pdf reader?
<Merv> o_0
<genii> orangey Anyhow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMount
<ochosi> xtknight alright, thanks man!
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, sorry i'm not sure if that stuff is even logged
<slippyr4> is there a vncviewer built in to edgy? how do i start it/
<ardchoille> ph8: right click a pdf file, choose properties, go to the open with tab and set it up
<xtknight> slippyr4, vncviewer in terminal?
<Merv> Unkomo ingazal ubuntu ?
<xtknight> !nl | Merv
<ubotu> Merv: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<slippyr4> xtknight, i thought there was a snazzier one though that allowed you to set options and stuff
<xtknight> slippyr4, for linux? hrm i dont know
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, .. there is a msg like fsinfo something not creating sector.. not sure for actual whole error
<Merv> ah lol, nice feature ;P
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, during fsck?  just run fsck on the drive ?
<orangey> genii: yep. I'm on ubuntu
<denis_on_ubuntu> when i type iwconfig i get eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311", Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid ,  RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off, Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0, Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0,  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 - anyone have any ideas what the problem may be?
<orangey> genii: truth be told, it's not for me.. I have always used fstab.
<orangey> so anybody I put it on with would be gnome-only
<slippyr4> xtknight, or remote desktop client, or soemthing like that
<nixnoob> whats the command from cli for archive manager?
<xtknight> slippyr4, depends if you use rdc or vnc protocol..
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  the volume is fine on after bootup.. but during system boot this option creates problem /dev/hda5
<xtknight> nixnoob, file-roller
<ardchoille> nixnoob: file-roller
<slippyr4> xtknight: well, the server is an ubuntu machine's logged in user's desktop
<xtknight> slippyr4, probably vnc if youre using general desktop sharing
<xtknight> slippyr4, rdc v4/v5 is xp/vista respectively
<denis_on_ubuntu> when i type iwconfig i get eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311", Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid ,  RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off, Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0, Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0,  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 - anyone have any ideas what the problem may be?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : the file system is vfat for that partition whichone creates problem on boot
<slippyr4> xtknight, ok. i just found gnome-rdp in synaptic. might this be what i want?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, run fsck on it.  "sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/hda5"
<xtknight> slippyr4, youd need an rdp server for ubuntu, thats an rdp client
<xtknight> slippyr4, you have a vnc server (gnome desktop sharing) on the linux pc unless you setup an rdp
<slippyr4> ok
<xtknight> denis_on_ubuntu, what is the problem?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : can i paste 4 lines on main? or in ur pvt?
<rwxr-xr--> there is a problem
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, ok just pm me
<rwxr-xr--> i pasted..
<omha> i just tool dell's linux survey between the linux dists i could pick i found ubuntu :D
<denis_on_ubuntu> xtknight
<omha> took*
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, i responded in pm
<rwxr-xr--> i dont get any msg
<ardchoille> omha: :)
<xtknight> alright maybe it's a nick reg problem i'll repost here
<rwxr-xr--> ok
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, not a very common issue ("FSINFO sector").  maybe run fsck without -a next time.   supposedly without the "-a" (automatically fix) option, it will prompt you to create a FSINFO sector,  then press yes
<orangey> genii: hmm. This is not exactly what I'm looking for. The current setup doesn't even show the NTFS partition in places or places > computer, which seems to be the starting point for this thing.
<ardchoille> xtknight , rwxr-xr-- xtknight isn't id'd to nickserv, so rwxr-xr-- won't get any pm replies
<xtknight> ardchoille, yeah figured
<rwxr-xr--> i tried to run without -a syntax its asking me to createone for 1 AND 2 for Do without FSINFO
<slippyr4> xtknight, i installed the remote desktop client, and it worked (whereas running vncviewer from the shell didn't). i just entered the hostname and selected vnc for the protocol. thanks!
<dimeotane> Can I get this command  bugproofed?   I want to make sure it's right before posting it on my blog.  This code should do a nice clean sweep of your thumbnails directory  (sometimes 100's of mb in size) and is better than delete.  And could be automatically run in chron....  $ find ~/.thumbnails/normal -type f -exec shred {} \;
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : 1 is for me?
<RainCT> Hi, how can I configure the calendar in the top bar to work with another program instead of Evolution?
<lisapc> if I chose port forwarding in modem, can I always reset modem to factoary defaults?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, what?
<faceface> ach... what wireless network configuration tools do people use
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,: i tried to run without -a syntax its asking me to createone for 1 AND 2 for Do without FSINFO
<ardchoille> RainCT: I have been looking for a way to do that for two years
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, ah yes 1
<rwxr-xr--> okie thanks
<xtknight> faceface, network-manager
<xtknight> slippyr4, hrm so RDC works for vnc?  never knew.  thanks for the report though.  rdc client gives you extra options?
<RainCT> ardchoille: and you haven't found it?
<faceface> xtknight, what config does network-manager read? because my version fails to 'see' eth1 (my network card)
<ardchoille> RainCT: No
<RainCT> ardchoille: :(
<rogue780> RainCT, ardchoille, ya'll could just write another plugin to use thunderbird vice evolution
<active> hi
<slippyr4> xtknight, no, it wasnt using rdc - i picked protocol as vnc. but it seems that the remote desktop client works (as vnc) whereas the plain ole vncviewer doesn't
<RainCT> rogue780: thunderbird has calendar? :o
<faceface> sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon ... shows only eth0
<ardchoille> rogue780: Are you kidding? I can barely type as it is, lol
<active> can any one help me install a daul boot on my lap top with ubuntu and windows xp pleae
<faceface> eth0, is missing and so are all the local wireless ap...
<gopp> !twonky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twonky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> RainCT: Thunderbird has a calendar plugin that looks very similar to Sunbird
<gopp> any here setup twonkymedia on ubuntu
<gopp> !gmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AtypicalChuck> Hey guys :)
<slippyr4> next question, running gksu gdmsetup is giving me an error: Failed to run gdmsetup, The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. any ideas?
<faceface> wireless is giving me such a pain on ubuntu since nm broke
<Lynx-> are there any usplash themes for Ubuntu like the theme that was included in Dapper and earlier? I want to see not only the Ubuntu logo and progress bar, but also some lines like "Starting http server... [ok] "
<rogue780> RainCT, ardchoille, I thought it did...I might be mistaken
<genii> orangey: I can't seem to find much else right now :(
<rogue780> wouldn't be the first time
<ardchoille> slippyr4: gksudo gdmsetup
<gopp> !gmediaserver
<ubotu> gmediaserver: UPnP Mediaserver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Ayabara> can anyone recommend a nice gnome theme?
<RainCT> ardchoille, rogue780: with what language should that plugin be done? could I do it with Python?
<faceface> can anyone tell me *all* the network configuration files in ubuntu?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,: now another option is asking. "free cluster summery uninitailzed (should be 510716" option1 'Set It" optin2 "Leave it Uninitailzed" Which one is for me?
<orangey> genii: Thank you very much!
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, option 1, i think
<xtknight> faceface, sorry not sure
<rogue780> RainCT, you should be able to use pythoin
<faceface> cheers xtknight
<genii> orangey: np
<active> any one help?
<eth01> Ayabara: use fluxbox lol ;p
<wolferine> yeah, how is fluxbox?
<orangey> genii: I'm similarly searching, and it seems nothing replaces that disk-manager
<wolferine> for those that have used it?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : check ur pm
<slippyr4> ardchoille, tried that, same error, although not (in the console) it says jon is not in the sudoers file
<orangey> genii: how is it unmaintained? Does that mean it doesn't compile? or has major bugs?
<eth01> wolferine: its ok... could be better nut ok lol
<eth01> but *
<ardchoille> slippyr4: Ah, you aren't in the sudoers file.. which means you can't sudo, that is the underlying reason it didn't work.
<Ayabara> eth01, :-)
<AtypicalChuck> I recently switched from XP to Ubuntu on my laptop and I have noticed that my 3D graphics performance have gone way, way down. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<totalwormage> hello all
<faceface> anybody know if I use network manager do I need to use wpa_supplicant?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : its not going to fix it or unchanged it:<
<RainCT> rogue780, ardchoille: ok I'll look if I get it (but don't hope to much, I started with Python some days ago :P). do you know any page where I can look on how to do it?
<slippyr4> ardchoille, not sure why I am not though. "jon" is the use i created during install, and in fact the only non-root user
<genii> orangey It is due for inclusion in final release of Feisty but can still use the Edgy HAL backend etc so compiles from source atm
<orangey> genii: really! Well, that's great.
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, it should be fine anyhow.  run fsck on it again and see if you get any more errors
<rogue780> RainCT, no idea.
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : Reply me on main i aint get ur msgs in pm
<genii> orangey May already be in edgy-proposed
<Lynx-> are there any usplash themes for Ubuntu like the theme that was included in Dapper and earlier? I want to see not only the Ubuntu logo and progress bar, but also some lines like "Starting http server... [ok] "
<rogue780> RainCT, although I'd start with looking on google for something about programming gnome plugins or whatnot
<orangey> in other news, how do I launch a task-manager in gnome? Is there one that already launches according to some key combo?
<totalwormage> i'm having a strange video problem, even after reinstalling restricted formats my mediaplayers view my movies like this: http://worm.shanara.nl/upload/Screenshot.png
<rogue780> orangey, www.ubuntuguide.org
<davidatil> yes, i have post code snippet at http://www.ao2group.com/pages/points/71
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : kindly check ur pm again
<rogue780> orangey, pretty sure it is there
<davidatil> but have you check it?
<faceface> hrm... I got it working!
<micky> hi
<orangey> rogue780: thank you!
<ardchoille> hi
<samuel> ive got a file, with some mime stuff in it, im pretty sure its an attachment, how can i decode the attachment and put it in its own file automatically (will be used for batch processing)
<wolferine> there a funky system monitor for ubuntu?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, i really don't know what to do about it.  it seems like it's fine.  can you mount /dev/hda5 fine?
<ardchoille> wolferine: gnome-system-monitor
<wolferine> transparent/nice setup/lots of features
<slippyr4> i am glad i changed my root password now
<rwxr-xr--> yes its fine
<genii> orangey LOL I found what you wanted :)
<richdurhm> hey can anyone let me knwo hoe to make myself owner and o give myself permission to copy files to a folder?
<ardchoille> wolferine: Oh, sorry. Ok, youmight be interested in gkrellm, gdesklets (gnome) or maybe superkaramba (kde)
<rwxr-xr--> and show the volume in working on it all things going fine
<AtypicalChuck> Question: Where do I enter a piece of code starting with "$ git-clone"? The terminal doesn't seem to recognize it
<xtknight> richdurhm, sudo chown -R user:user /folder/that/you/want/ownership/of
<PREMIUM93> Anyone willing to help an Intel, SiS, Ati All-in-Wonder 9600, Edgy get Direct Rendering working? or point to a nice website?
<ardchoille> wolferine: Although, there is torsmo and conky also
<totalwormage> AtypicalChuck: remove the $
<xtknight> richdurhm, for write permission:  sudo chmod u+w /folder/to/which/you/want/write/support
<rogue780> PREMIUM93, www.ubuntuguide.org
<wolferine> getting gdesklets, ill give it a look
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,: i mount its all things  fine .. And i am working on it. all things fine.. And the volume link is on my desktop
<wolferine> can someone explain how to copy/paste to me?
<genii> orangey http://pysdm.sourceforge.net/      at bottom is Ubuntu links
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, i wouldn't worry about the errors, then
<ph8> test?
<ph8> oh good.
<xtknight> !pastebin | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<con-man> ctrl+c ctrl+v
<richdurhm> thnx
<wolferine> if I select text, its pasted by middle click
<NET||abuse> hmm, okok, ddclient, it's not being reliable in setting up our ip address
<slippyr4> how can i setup edgy so that i can connect a *new* gdm session via vnc ?
<AtypicalChuck> total: "bash: git-clone: command not found"
<con-man> ctrl+c ctrl+v
<con-man> ctrl+c ctrl+v
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,: not a problem but.. its shows problem on boot and when scan all file system.
<ardchoille> wolferine: highlight and middle-click , or CTRL+c to copy and CTRL+v to paste
<wolferine> if I select text, then ctrl-c, I use ctrl-v
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, i guess you will just have to ignore it
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lolololol
<slippyr4> ie. so that i can do something like vncviewer ubuntuhost:5901 and then log in ?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, its nothing a big problem ? just ignore it?
<nsg> how can i check what all dependencies a package has
<ardchoille> con-man: That was unnecessary
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, correct, as far as i know.  if you can use it fine, it's not a problem
<con-man> ok
<Super_Pollos> hello!, I have a 1998 PCI video card with a built-in tv tuner, but Linux doesnt detect the tuner only the video card as a "VGA compatible ATI 3D Rage Pro" Why is it not detecting the tuner?
<wolferine> so if i want to paste in somewhere, that needs to be selected, my only option is to ctrl-c/right click then copy?
<con-man> 
<xtknight> nsg, dpkg -s <pkgname>
<Xif> I accidentally deleted the top panel?
<nixnoob> after installing Xgl/Beryl my vnc no longer works....
<RainCT> rogue780, ardchoille: do you know how that plugin is called?
<nsg> thanks :)
<twister> hi, i am using fglrx drivers with clone mode, and am having troubles getting the right screen resolution to work
<AtypicalChuck> Is the git-clone command something I have to set up or something? I get a "bash: git-clone: command not found" message when I enter it in the terminal
<wolferine> since the text is already selected, I would not be able to middle-mouse button click
<richdurhm> good stuff ythnx man
<totalwormage> (sorry for asiking it again...) i'm having a strange video problem, even after reinstalling restricted formats my mediaplayers view my movies like this: http://worm.shanara.nl/upload/Screenshot.png
<wolferine> that correct?
<Xif> how do I restore it?
<xtknight> Super_Pollos, is that really a tv tuner card or just a video out device?
<orangey> genii: thank you : )
<rogue780> con-man, I thought it was funny
<rogue780> RainCT, no
<xtknight> totalwormage, try a different video-output device.  "mplayer -vo help"
<genii> orangey This seems like what you wanted, yes?
<Xif> is there a way to restore the top panel which I just deleted?
<totalwormage> xtknight: will try :] 
<wolferine> anyone?
<ubuntu__> could someone help me, im trying to add a 3rd OS to my PC, i currently have windows xp and ubuntu , im preparing to add kubuntu, right now im attempting to add another partition for Kubuntu, but i already have 4 primary partitions
<Super_Pollos> its a tv tuner, it was in a video editing machine running windows 98 before i put it in teh linux mahine
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : okie thanks want to ask one morething.. how can i create volume link on desktop? this is the volume location/media/hda8
<Super_Pollos> machine*
<wolferine> ubuntu__>u can just grab the KDE portion of ubuntu, not install an entirely new OS
<genii> Super_Pollos: This an AIW 128 PCI ?
<Otacon22> anyone know how can I use my usb fingerprint sensor under ubuntu?
<Otacon22> for example to log in
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, create "new launcher" on desktop, with 'Command' as "nautilus /media/hda8"
<AtypicalChuck> I am trying to update my Mobile Intel chipset drivers to see if that is the reason my 3D graphics don't work well anymore; I found this page: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html but I can't use the git-clone commands to work in the terminal. What am I doing wrong?
<micky> ubuntu__: you need to make a logical partition, as you cant have more than 4 primary
<dts> ubuntu keeps setting my time back an hour (we just had DST change)
<xtknight> Otacon22, i dont believe it is possible, sorry.  definitely not possible in the stock install
<richdurhm> anyone in south jersey area using verizon dsl experinces some problems?
<Super_Pollos> i dont know, it wont tell me, and it only has "SuperCom" stickers on it
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : and What is the type ?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, application
<ubuntu__> micky yea, i realize that, but i dont know which partition to delete
<Otacon22> <xtknight> i saw this videoof suse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhVgChE_cYQ
<Otacon22> *video of
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : thanks alot :)
<ubuntu__> wolferine i dont know how to just grab the kde desktop for ubuntu >.<
<wolferine> ubuntu__, u able to use Synaptic?
<denis_on_ubuntu> when i type iwconfig i get eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311", Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid ,  RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off, Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0, Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0,  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 - anyone have any ideas what the problem may be?
<ubuntu__> yes
<wolferine> its in there
<wolferine> just search for KDE
<nixnoob> ubuntu__ www.ubuntuguide.org
<richdurhm> any one having problems with verizon dsl?
<wolferine> or what nixnoob said
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : i installed almost all update packages.. but it takes too much space.. means packages installed now how can i remove packages whichone installed .
<ardchoille> RainCT: I know nothing about coding, sorry
<richdurhm> rwxr-xr-- :appl/add/remove
<nixnoob> how long does a kernel compile take on a 2.2 ghz machine?
<xtknight> Otacon22, going to take a look at the video in a second
<ubuntu__> i dont think it much matters now, i think i already messed up my ubuntu partition
<mando> Does anyone know how to change the order of the boot loader? - I want windows to be the first option, not ubuntu ....
<xtknight> nixnoob, one hour 20 mins perhaps
<denis_on_ubuntu> xtknight - sorry i couldnt answer earlier - um, the problem is I am not sure how to connect to wireless. Like i follow the instructions, but is there something that shows me a list of wireless networks around me or something like that?
<ubuntu__> was attempting to resize, but it wouldn't resize correctly
<denis_on_ubuntu> that i can click on like in windows and just hit "connect"?
<nixnoob> xtknight thanks.
<obstfliege> how can i get the current timestamp? with date maybe?
<rwxr-xr--> i dont want to remove package.. want to remove installing file.
<xtknight> obstfliege, 'date'
<genii> Super_Pollos: Try  sudo apt-get install gatos and sudo apt-get install tvtime
<GiMo> Hello.
<xtknight> !hi | GiMo
<ubotu> GiMo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight> denis_on_ubuntu, maybe in network-manager?
<GiMo> How many gb/mb's fills ubuntu on my hard drive, when its installed?
<mando> Does anyone know how to change the order of the boot loader? - I want windows to be the first option, not ubuntu ....
<obstfliege> xtknight, with which parameter?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, .. i download the package and installed it now i want to remove that package not installed item.
<denis_on_ubuntu> hm, i dont think so - it just asks me to specify network name (ESSID) and the password - which i do, but it doesn't seem to "read" any networks around me
<mando> I'm not sure, whether it is not the kernel, that needs to be changed
<denis_on_ubuntu> i'm a total noob at this so i'm not even sure i configured the network card properly
<denis_on_ubuntu> the wireless one
<xtknight> obstfliege, 'date' with no parameters lists a date and timestamp, do you need anything else?
<totalwormage> xtknight: thanks a lot! it worked (i figured out how to change it in gxine) :] ] ] ] 
<AtypicalChuck> Why am I getting a "bash: git: command not found" error in the terminal?
<obstfliege> xtknight, i dont see the timestamp
<xtknight> AtypicalChuck, you don't have git installed
<obstfliege> xtknight, i mean just the number 1248304983205 whatever
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, `gksudo synaptic` and use that to remove packages?
<xtknight> obstfliege, oh, julian?
<AtypicalChuck> How do I install git? I need it :)
<xtknight> obstfliege, Tue Mar 13 14:44:16 EDT 2007 is what it shows for me.  you want like 234324432?
<dyrne> mando: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   look for line default  0       change to whatever number 0 or 1 or 2   just count the number of entries for OS at bottom of file start at 0
<obstfliege> xtknight, yes
<Roger_Melly> Can anyone please help me get up and running again.  I am told "error running install command for nvidia kernel module"  on start
<mando> dyrne: I'll try, thx ;)
<genii> AtypicalChuck: And you get this error when?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : root@freddy:/# gksudo synaptic
<rwxr-xr--> (gksudo:8183): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, are you not in gnome?
<rwxr-xr--> i m using gnome not kde
<dyrne> mando: that changes which it will boot youll have to copy/paste to change actual order. just paste win above ubuntu
<thespaceantelope> I'm having a problem with my DVD Rom drive, It's not mounting and there is a problem with IRQ 15 being disabled. I've searched on the internet but i'm a Linux newbie and I either couldn't get the advice to work or it might as well be in greek.
<mando> dyrne: oki doki :D
<genii> rwxr-xr--: The command prompt indicates you are already in a root prompt. Dom't issue gksudo from root prompt, just synaptic
<thespaceantelope> Does anyone know how tosolve this sort of problem? I tried compiling a kernel but I couldn't do that either.
<obstfliege> xtknight, i got it: date +%s
<AtypicalChuck> genii: I am trying to use a git-clone command to update my graphics drivers... but I don't have git installed and have no idea how to install git from this site: http://git.or.cz/#download
<xtknight> obstfliege, ah i was going to suggest that, forgot the +
<rwxr-xr--> root@freddy:/# synaptic
<rwxr-xr--> (synaptic:8220): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<obstfliege> thx
<AtypicalChuck> I go to the directory and it is full of .tar files I don't know how to use.
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, do you have synaptic open already?
<rwxr-xr--> no
<genii> AtypicalChuck: You don't need to install it that way. It has a package
<nsg> is ubuntu packages available on cd?
<xtknight> AtypicalChuck, git is in the repositories
<genii> !git | AtypicalChuck
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : i aint open synaptic
<ubotu> atypicalchuck: git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-9 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 964 kB
<xtknight> nsg, yes
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, have you ever used synaptic?  i dont know why it's not starting.  reboot i guess, use synaptic to remove packages.
<nsg> complete set of packages?
<AtypicalChuck> It has a package? Sweet let me try that real quick.
<rwxr-xr--> ya i used synaptic before
<xtknight> nsg, not from universe or multiverse afaik, but i think all from the base repos are  on a dvd
<nsg> great... where can i get it from?
<mando> dyrne: it says  at the bottom of the document:
<mando> # on /dev/hda1
<mando> title		Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<mando> root		(hd0,0)
<mando> savedefault
<mando> makeactive
<mando> chainloader	+1
<mando> Can I just cut it out of there and put it at the top?
<xtknight> nsg, is there a specific package you're looking for?
<genii> !pastebin | mando
<ubotu> mando: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rwxr-xr--> well Rebooting.. will be back...
<nixnoob> are there any guides for removing kernel bloat, i want to kno what i can and cannot remove?
<xtknight> nsg, ubuntu dvds http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/
<mando> genii: sorry
<IrN> l
<nsg> i don have a net connection in the ubuntu pc..so i was just wondering if the softwares would be available on cd
<genii> mando No worries :) Now you know
<thespaceantelope> I'm having trouble with my DVDROM drive. It won't mount. Does anyone here have the heart and/or time to assist me?
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, sure
<thespaceantelope> thanks
<mando> genii: :D
<thespaceantelope> There is a problem with my IRQ 15
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, how did you deduce that?
<redbox> if all I have is a 60G NTFS drive that contains XP and I try to install Ubuntu, will it auto-resize and partition a spot for the Ubuntu install?
<genii> redbox No
<xtknight> redbox, no you will need to request a resize youreslf
<thespaceantelope> because it would say IRQ15 disabled, Nobody Cared
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, what motherboard?
<redbox> xtknight: using?
<thespaceantelope> I'm on an Acer Travelmate Laptop.
<xtknight> redbox, the ubuntu partitioner (gparted).  it can resize NTFS afaik
<thespaceantelope> I don't know the motherboard
<rogue780> if I run a apt-get dist-upgrade will it upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<redbox> xtknight: is that an option I'll get during the install?
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, do you know that it's related to the dvd problem?
<AtypicalChuck> Ok, I figured out how to install the git package with "sudo apt-get install git-core" :)
<xtknight> redbox, can't confirm that NTFS resize is available during install, but i believe it is
<CheshireViking> is there a way of connecting a Samsung D900 mobile phone to ubuntu so I can copy photo's off the onto the hard drive, I've tried BitPim, but that doesn't recognise the phone
* genii thinks about acquiring super cow powers
<xtknight> redbox, use the gparted livecd, it's a more reliable system
<nsg> xtknight: is cd iso available?
<xtknight> nsg, yes hold on
<thespaceantelope> I believe so.
<nsg> ok
<thespaceantelope> When I would install xubuntu it would say IRQ15 disabled.
<thespaceantelope> Maybe i'm making the wrong connection and it has nothing to do, how else might by DVD drive problem be fixed? When I try to mount hdc it says that it cannot be found
<xtknight> nsg, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<thespaceantelope> I tried mounting it and I get this message: Message from syslogd@ubuntu at Tue Mar 13 12:12:16 2007 ...
<thespaceantelope> ubuntu kernel: [17180493.232000]  Disabling IRQ #15
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, hrmm.
<xtknight> redbox, get gparted livecd here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<redbox> xtknight: thanks
<xtknight> redbox, it's a more reliable option than the ubuntu one
<[Tuxedo] > Is there anyone that knows how to disable the root file system check!? I can't boot linux without having to wait 30 minutes for it to go through 600gb worth of hard drives!!
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, is hdc the dvd drive?
<thespaceantelope> I don't know.
<xtknight> !bonager | [Tuxedo] 
<Darius08x> Darius says:
<Darius08x> "Failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<thespaceantelope> unfortunately.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darius08x> Darius says:
<Darius08x> yes
<Darius08x> Darius says:
<Darius08x> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<Darius08x> whoops
<[Tuxedo] > !bonager
<xtknight> [Tuxedo] , http://www.debianadmin.com/bonager-the-boot-scan-manager-for-your-ubuntu-desktop.html
<[Tuxedo] > thanks! :)
<genii> thespaceantelope: I would suggest going into the bios and putting the hd controller into IDE emulation/compatability mode
<thespaceantelope> I went into Bios and it's severely lacking in options.
<thespaceantelope> HD controller into IDE emulation mode? what would that do?
<Darius08x> Ok, I just recently installed fiesty fawn herd to my laptop using the mini.iso. The only problem I had was it was a text interface. So I typed the command "sudo apt-get install gnome" Which then installed gnome.
<xtknight> probably only applies with sata controllers
<metallic> et
<Darius08x> But now whenever I start up ubuntu I get this message
<Darius08x> Darius says:
<Darius08x> "Failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<Darius08x> Darius says:
<Darius08x> yes
<Darius08x> Darius says:
<Darius08x> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<xtknight> !pastebin | Darius08x
<ubotu> Darius08x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, well somehow we need to figure out the block device of the dvd drive.  hold on.
<thespaceantelope> I've been tryign to get this working for around a month.
<nsg> xtknight: i guess its the live cd... is all packages too availble for download as cd image
<thespaceantelope> thanks.
<Kronuz> hello
<charl_ie> Darius08x: try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kronuz> hey, how can I resize a partition?
<Darius08x> ok, ttrying that now
<[Tuxedo] > Wait a second. xtknight: I don't even -have- bonager.
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, pastebin output of "sudo lshw -class disk" please
<xtknight> [Tuxedo] , you need to download it
<ardchoille> !gparted | Kronuz
<ubotu> Kronuz: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[Tuxedo] > So if I download it, it will stop checking my file system?
<xtknight> nsg, i do not believe so, i'm not sure
<thespaceantelope> I use that command in the terminal?
<xtknight> nsg, individual ones are available
<Kronuz> thanks ardchoille :)
<xtknight> [Tuxedo] , not sure, i think it will let you say 'yes, scan' or 'no, don't scan'
<ardchoille> Kronuz: You're welcome :)
<nsg> ok
<AtypicalChuck> Is there anyway to make the Ubuntu image viewer display animated GIF's as actually animated instead of just a single frame?
<Darius08x> ok, it says its installing the ubuntu desktop now.
<thespaceantelope> I put that command into the terminal and it didn't work.
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, what did it say?
<Darius08x> This is going to take about 25 minutes it says.
* TelVGG-Ariel is away: En casa
<Darius08x> I'll be back later if it doesn't work, thank you for the help.
<thespaceantelope> root@ubuntu:/home/maryann# |shw -class disk
<thespaceantelope> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, it's an ell (L) not a pipe.  also you need sudo in front of all that
<thespaceantelope> ohh yes.
<wick2o> hello
<xtknight> !hi | wick2o
<ubotu> wick2o: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rogue780> hello wick2o
<wick2o> I use a preseed file and manually setup my nic
<wick2o> however i have two network cards...is it possible to setup both nic's in a preseed file?
<thespaceantelope> It says IDE
<soundray> AtypicalChuck: not really -- it's a still image viewer. You can use showimg to play animations, or the Gimp.
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, i need the whole output of the command in a pastebin
<xtknight> !pastebin | thespaceantelope
<ubotu> thespaceantelope: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> AtypicalChuck: maybe firefox is the easiest way
<thespaceantelope> I'll use the pate bin....but all it says in the Terminal is IDE right now. A few other things flashed.
<thespaceantelope> ohh here we have something...just a sec
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : can i psate 5 lines in ur pm?
<Pelo> I just had a thought I would like to confirm,  since my home folder is on a seperate partiton, does that mean that I could, install a load of different distro ( to try out)  and direct them all to the same home partition and always have all my info up to date which ever parttion i chose to use at that time ?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, sure
<wick2o> i guess i could use a late command and just echo "iface eth1 inet static" >> /etc/init.d/interface
<xtknight> Pelo, yes if you select mount point as /home and use the same user name.
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  i pasted .
<soundray> Pelo: you can do this in principle. There are potential problems, though
<thespaceantelope> there. I pastebined it
<Pelo> xtknight,  that's waht I was thinking
<Pelo> soundray,  please elaborate
<fbarcenas> is there an Itunes look-a-like or equivalent for ubuntu?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, this is another vfat partition that you can not access?
<wolferine> anyone use gdesklets?
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, i need the URL of the pastebin
<Retardedpope> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10218/ is this something I should bugreport or am I doing something wrong?
<thespaceantelope> sorry....
<Pelo> wolferine,  I do , what can I help you with ?
<soundray> Pelo: if you have for example OpenOffice in two different versions in two distros, the later one may render your settings directory unusable for the older one.
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, yA this volume is not showing on desktop
<xtknight> Pelo, i wouldn't trust  anything though.  make sure all the data is backed up
<fbarcenas> wolferine, I did.. It was OK..
<wolferine> u able to view network drives?
<thespaceantelope> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10222/
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, what happens if you try to mount it from the terminal?
<genii> Pelo Changes you make in one dist will leave remnants in the default settings for that user which the other dist may not know what to do with... etc
<fbarcenas> wolferine,  gdesklets is the equivalent of the dashboard in OSX..
<rwxr-xr--> nothing
<rwxr-xr--> i mount it
<yamo> hi
<Pelo> wolferine,  I have no network drives but I would assume you need to give the desklet the proper path
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, anything at the end of dmesg?
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, ok, the cd drive is indeed /dev/hdc
<wolferine> never used OSX
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, regretfully i really don't know why it's saying the IRQ stuff
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  check Ur pm
<ubuntu__> iaew gente
<wolferine> yeah, proper path, being what Pelo?
<thespaceantelope> ok...i'll try to mount it to /media/cdrom
<ubuntu__> acabai de estala o ubuntu
<fbarcenas> wolferine, Wel,, It really has nothing to do with mapping network drives.
<gordonjcp> simple enough question, but how do I save out an image in an email in Evolution?
<genii> Pelo For an upgrade strategy however it works great
<xtknight> !br | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pelo> wolferine,  your network drives have mount points in ubuntu ?  that path
<wolferine> fbarcenas, i agree :)
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : reply me here i aint get ur msgs in pm window.
<wolferine> yeah, tried it Pelo, but even /home/username wouldnt work
<fbarcenas> wolferine, My wife uses it to monitor cpu usage and to put sports scores on the desktop tht automatically update, and stuff.
<wolferine> had to use /home instead
<ralph_> hi all, anyone done an Ubuntu Install on a Supermicro server before, I cant get past NIC setup, the install just hangs
<thespaceantelope> When I try to mount it, it says mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<Pelo> genii,  xtknight  sound I was thinking more in line of a learning situation
<estupendocero> how do I mount my ipod as a removable drive? it's not automatically detecting it
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--,  so you can mount the drive from the terminal?  i.e. `sudo mount /dev/hda8 /media/hda`?
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, very odd.  you tried rebooting already, right?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  i mounted it already.
<genii> Pelo If you use only 1 username on one dist and another username when booting to the other dist I see no issues
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, ah ok.  and you can access it fine/
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, do you just want to create a shortcut for it?
<thespaceantelope> not at the second. But, I've rebooted hundreds of times in the past and it's never worked
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : but whenever i reboot going to mount it again. again
<Pelo> wolferine, if you can access your network drive from nautilus,  use the path provided there to specify in the desklet configuration
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, sorry i have no idea why /dev/hdc isn't showing up
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : i create a shortcut as u told me that how can i ..
<thespaceantelope> hmm. Might it have something to do with the kernel?
<sasch> hi all
<soundray> Pelo: I've currently got one machine with parallel installs of dapper and feisty, and so far it has worked well with a shared home partition.
<sasch> can help me with apt
<wolferine> Pelo, I tried the most obvious things, im saying its a bit odd
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : but the problem is when i reboot my system this volume going unmount again.. and after that i mount it again.
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, probably a module being unloaded or something.  modules create special devices like /dev/hdc, it looks like it had been created and now has disappeared
<soundray> sasch: you've got to say what's wrong
<n30n> how do i repartition ubuntu
<n30n> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<thespaceantelope> hmm
<sasch> <soundray> can helo me
<n1ce> helo
<Pelo> ok thanks for the heads up guys
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, ohhhh.  well add it to fstab and use "auto" for options
<_Hummin> Hi.. I'm using ubuntu + ati drivers and get some weird stuff in blender (the 3d app)
<xtknight> !gparted | n30n
<Heroin01> Hallo
<ubotu> n30n: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wolferine> I had to use /home instead of /home/username
<_Hummin> the suppsedly rounded edges get all jagged
<thespaceantelope> howmight I load that a module for /dev/hdc
<soundray> sasch: I don't know, it depends on the problem
<Heroin01> how can i unzip a .zip file via shh?
<wolferine> and I am not sure why
<_Hummin> and textures seem a little weird
<_Hummin> anyone have a clue?
<genii> thespaceantelope: I suspect more with IDE/SATA irq 15 is well known IDE controller IRQ but not for SATA. I would recommend changing int he BIOS to emulate/behave as IDE
<soundray> Heroin01: ssh?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, .. i am newbie.. plz define how can i fstab ? Auto?
<thespaceantelope> ok, I will try that on next reboot.
<n1ce> i am newbie
<noooby> i have a trendnet usb wireless dongle with a realtek chipset. How do i get it to install? all the instructiosn on the forums are for different chipsets ?
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, anything in dmesg about /dev/hdc?  "dmesg | grep /dev/hdc" post on pastebin
<Heroin01> hosk_ how can i unzip a .zip in command line?
<xtknight> !fstab | rwxr-xr--
<ubotu> rwxr-xr--: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, well open fstab.  "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<wolferine> anyone use gdesklets? ( able to view network drives)?
<user-land> do you here also see xml parsing errors in Thunderbird lately ? for example when viewing the source of an email or opening an attachment ?
<xtknight> Heroin01, "unzip asdf.zip"
<soundray> Heroin01: with unzip. You may have to install it.
<Heroin01> unzip isnt a know bash command
<beg1689> when i witch to my wireless network using network-admin or nm-applet i lose my DNS, how can i fix it?
<xtknight> Heroin01, sudo apt-get install unzip
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : same warning .. root@freddy:~# gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<rwxr-xr--> (gksudo:6450): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
* Heroin01 beats himself w. dumb stick
<thespaceantelope> hmm nothing shows up when I type that...
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, um do you use Beryl or anything?
<rwxr-xr--> yeah
<xtknight> thespaceantelope, guess there isn't anything about /dev/hdc in dmesg then.  try genii's suggestion
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  i open the file through pico edit :p
<genii> You should really stop running gksudo from a root-already prompt
<thespaceantelope> All right.
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, why can't you open gnome apps?  i dont know what's going on
<_Hummin> anyone using blender 3d in ubuntu with ati drivers who don't mind double checking their xorg.conf against mine ?
<genii> eg # <-- root prompt  $ <-- non-root prompt
<Dreamxtreme> hi all
<Dreamxtreme> i need noob help
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : maybe..
<xtknight> !hi | Dreamxtreme
<ubotu> Dreamxtreme: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adrian_> Hello!
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, well did you try at a $ prompt?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : i opened that file.
<xtknight> !hi
<micktm> #ubuntu-it
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  no.
<n30n> how do i unmount the partition so i can resize it.
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, ok.  you will need to add an entry for /dev/hda8, vfat, /media/hda8, auto, 0 0.  see?
<n30n> in gparted
<xtknight> n30n, right click and press unmount under gparted
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, also in another terminal you will need to create the folder /media/hda8.  "sudo mkdir -p /media/hda8"
<soundray> user-land: this usually means that the package has been updated since you last started thunderbird
<n30n> The partition could not be unmounted from the following mountpoints:
<n30n> Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints. You are advised to unmount them manually.
<beg1689> can someone help me when i switched to wireless using network-admin or nm-applet/NetworkManager i lose my DNS, i know my DNS should be 192.168.1.1 how can i fix it
<xtknight> n30n, which parition are you trying to unmount?
<wolferine> anyone use gdesklets? ( able to view network drives)?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  i already created it..
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, ok did you get the fstab entry added?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  well with $ gksudo gedit working
<user-land> oh, sundray, thank you :-)
<n30n> /dev/hda1.. the ext3 filesystem
<ralph_> Server Install hangs after NIC setup on a supermicro server, anyone have any ideas?
<xtknight> n30n, is that your root FS?
<Dreamxtreme> i have installed ubuntu and am trying to install some wi-fi dirvers hoverever i cant find ones 4 my device so im trying some others and i try to do a make config but i just get errors  HELP!!!!
<n30n> xtknight, yes
<soundray> ralph_: does it react to Ctrl-C ?
<xtknight> n30n, you can't resize it while in ubuntu.  use the gparted livecd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : there is no entry for hda8
<ralph_> doesnt react to anything
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, right, you have to add one to the end of fstab.  do you follow?
<rwxr-xr--> ya
<ralph_> have to hard boot to recover
<genii> ralph_If you told it to autodetect the adapter then it timed out and you did not manually configure it, do so
<jamison_> can someone help me with a wine issue
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, ./configure; make; make install you mean?
<fbarcenas> Which is better amarok or exaile??
<StoneNote> jamison, red wine with beef. white with fish
<xtknight> jamison_, i'll try
<ralph_> NIC setup is fine, it is after the setup that install hangs
<adrian_> Anyone know how I change the color of menues and text?
<Dreamxtreme> yea its the linux-wlan.org ones
<mark007> fbarcenas, amarok is more fully featured, but if you're using gnome, then exaile is an acceptable alternative
<soundray> StoneNote: :) I was going to say I get wine issues when I have one too many
<user-land> you were right, soundray, thanks :-) wondering if the updater could not tell me to restart it ...
<xtknight> adrian_, themes?
<StoneNote> soundray, :)
<xtknight> adrian_, it depends on the program sometimes.  most use the gnome theme
<genii> ralph_ I've had it do this when LAN was unplugged etc
<jamison_> when i click on an exe in the ubuntu file browser it will not open with wine
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, paste the output of the ./configure error
<fbarcenas> mark007,  seems to work and install perfectly fine under gnome...
<mark007> fbarcenas: probably best to try them both and see which you like. I like exaile simply because it's gnome-based. However, I really like the featureset on amarok
<ralph_> happens wether LAN is plugged or not
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  i set the line like u said.
<jamison_> when i do it in wine file browser it will
<n1ce> test
<n1ce> hi
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, ok paste the line you added
<Dreamxtreme> rite o im in win at the mo ill be back
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,: /dev/hda8       /media/hda8     vfat    auto            0       0
<whatspy> is /etc/crontab.hourly/ able to "run" symlinks ?
<adrian_> xtknight: i sorry I meant the menues and text in the dropdown menues in the panels
<mark007> fbarcenas: amarok has a lot of kde dependencies, but if you've got them on your computer already, by all means, use which one suits you best
<ralph_> i  have tried 3 different iso's thinking I had corrupt file on CD, but is the same every time
<LittleCCCC> i want to see service starting at boot ?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, looks good.  save fstab, exit.  then type "sudo mount -a" at the terminal
<genii> ralph_ Well, as a test manually enter the info. Make sure gateway is correct
<fbarcenas> mark007,  amarok seems to work and install perfectly fine under gnome...
<soundray> whatspy: it should, if the link target is executable
<xtknight> adrian_, yeah gtk themes can do that.  www.gnome-look.org
<fbarcenas> mark007,  if I run amarok does that mean I will consume more system resources?
<mark007> fbarcenas, yes, it definitely works. There's a slightly longer startup time, but that's not that big a deal
<whatspy> soundray: ah, makes sense, I didn't set the right flags
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, next time you reboot, /dev/hda8 should be mounted automatically
<adrian_> xtknight: ok, I want white text with black bg, know of any?
<rwxr-xr--> okie thanks xtknight  :)
<ralph_> done that, install hangs between completion of NIC setup and start of next install step. Even skipping the NIC setup doesnt make any diff
<mark007> fbarcenas, slightly more. I'm not sure of the exact figures, but it's probably not that big a deal
<jamison_> when i click on an exe in the ubuntu file browser it will not open with wine
<xtknight> adrian_, not off the top of my head, sorry
<soundray> rwxr-xr--: I suggest changing the last 0 to 1
<jamison_> when i click on an exe in the ubuntu file browser it will not open with wine
<jamison_> when i click on an exe in the ubuntu file browser it will not open with wine
<jamison_> when i click on an exe in the ubuntu file browser it will not open with wine
<jamison_> sorry
<LittleCCCC> how i can see service starting at boot ?
<n30n> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<soundray> rwxr-xr--: (fsck priority, see man fstab)
<xtknight> soundray: what do the last 0 0s do
<jamison_> button stuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<fbarcenas> mark007,  Yeah, your right.. synaptica takes care of loading me up with whatever I need to make amarok work, so I will just go with that.
<n30n> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<genii> ralph_ Go to console 4 and see what it's working on then
<mark007> fbarcenas, sounds good :)
<IdleOne> lol apokryphos he said sorry
<adrian_> xtknight: What's the diff between gtk 1.x and gtk 2.x?
<apokryphos> so I see
<ralph_> ok, thx. be back later if necessary
<jrib> can you upgrade packages using the desktop cd's?  i.e. can you add them as cd-rom repositories?
<xtknight> adrian_, ummm well ubuntu has gtk 2.x, you will need a gtk 2.x theme
<soundray> xtknight: the first one is for dump (don't know what it means, probably historical) and the second one is for fsck priority (man fstab)
<LittleCCCC> guys i want to see service starting at boot ?
<xtknight> adrian_, also metacity themes work.  metacity covers window borders and stuff, gtk covers menus/etc i think.  you have both metacity and gtk 2.x
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<soundray> LittleCCCC: for a graphical system services manager, have a look at bum
<soundray> !info bum > LittleCCCC
<LittleCCCC> no i see bum
<genii> LOL
<rwxr-xr--> will be back reboot time.
<n1ce> helooooo
<n1ce> my name is n1ce from indonesian
<LittleCCCC> i want to see it starting with system boot like fedora?
<fbarcenas> mark007, OMG, it has like a zillion dependencies, python, ruby, and dozens of libs..  but I guess it will be well worth it since every one seems to rave about it.
<soundray> LittleCCCC: you want to see boot messages?
<LittleCCCC> yes
<genii> dmesg
<xtknight> ahh no usplash
<mark007> fbarcenas, python, ruby, etc are all important anyway.
<soundray> LittleCCCC: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove all instances of "quiet"
<bruenig> LittleCCCC, just delete the splash and quiet thing off of menu.lst
<genii> also what soundray just said :)
<mark007> fbarcenas, the main thing is the kde libs. It has to load all of those while running. Give it a shot though. I think you'll like it, and if you're not a minimalist then it's not that big of a deal
<soundray> also what genii just said (your turn again, genii)
<adrian_> xtknight: I like the the theme i'm using at the mom and just want to change this to two things. Any ideas how I do that?
<yettenet> Ahahahah
<yettenet> Hummin :)
<yettenet> An Asimov-fan
<yettenet> :P
<genii> soundray :)
<xtknight> adrian_, you'd have to learn how to edit gtk themes.  i don't know how personally.  but you could edit your current one
<n1ce> please tell me about update ubuntu 6.10
<soundray> ubotu, please tell n1ce about upgrade
<n1ce> i'am finishing instalation from ubuntu 6.10
<yettenet> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<n1ce> yes
<n1ce> upgrade my ubuntu first
<n1ce> sorry my english not good
<adrian_> xtknight: yeah I have tried that in system/settings/themes but it changes alot of things. I don't want that
<n1ce> <yettenet> !upgrade < thanks for your help
<yettenet> Use ubotu as you wish... :P
<n1ce> :)
<yettenet> You just have to type an exclamation mark (!) at the beginning of your message
<yettenet> :P
<Heroin01> where in apache can i find the .htacess file?
<n1ce> !test
<soundray> ubotu, tell yettenet about msgthebot
<ubotu> Failed.
<xtknight> adrian_, i mean you'd have to edit the .theme file, you have more options when manually editing it with a text editor
<n1ce> ok
<K3nto> lol
<K3nto> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> HerculeP, acess or access
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<yettenet> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n1ce> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n1ce> about
<soundray> yettenet: please read the pm that ubotu sent you
<adrian_> xtknight: I see, that's sounds a bit to advanced to me :)
<yettenet> Sry
<bruenig> Heroin01, an apt-file show gives me this, it looks like documentation so it should probably help. apache2-doc: usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/manual/howto/htaccess.html
<[BTF] Chm0d> [BTF] Chm0d is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<Xif> why isn't there an "anti-deletion" protection for Gnome panels?  all you need to do is pick the wrong choice on the right-click menu and BAM, the panel is gone.
<K3nto> !gameinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gameinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !gameinfo | Chm0d
<soundray> Xif: "anti-deletion protection" is called backup. As user, you are responsible for your own.
<adrian_> xtknight: I'll look into it though. Thanks for your help :)
<jamison_> where can i find the c: in my local folders
<jamison_> teh virtual one for wine?
<bruenig> Xif, just right click and readd it
<jrib> jamison_: ~/.wine/
<xtknight> jamison_, ~/.wine/drive_c
<Xif> soundray: so according to you, we should also remove the Trash bin and make every delete permanent.
<soundray> Xif: yes
<soundray> Xif: I never use the trash bin, I use rm
<bruenig> Xif, right click and readd it, how hard is that
<colbert> Anyone here use MythTV and can help me set it up ?
<Xif> soundray: also, no annoying questions for someone who wants to format his hard drive.
<Xif> bruenig: not hard, annoying.
<K3nto> bruenig: what were you helping me with yesterday?
<bruenig> Xif, well I don't know where those settings are located, maybe gconf-editor, maybe .gnome2 or something but you can always keep a backup of those and then replace it
<StoneNote> reading is annoying? so you come to irc??
<bruenig> K3nto, yeah
<soundray> Xif: sound interfaces like fdisk make it hard to do something unintended, without doing too much nannying
<bruenig> Xif, for xfce panel, it always asks you to confirm, is that not the same for gnome
<soundray> StoneNote: re-add (not read)
<jrib> Xif: have you seen the mac commercial with the security guy for windows?  Your question reminded me of that.  It's opinion though, imo it isn't necessary since nothing drastic happens and having to confirm that would be more annoying for me.  But, you can make your argument and propose it to the GNOME developers of course
<sanityx> To disable the graphical boot screen, and see all the status messages as it boots, do I just delete the word splash from menu.lst?
<cables> sanityx, from the defoptions in there
<xtknight> sanityx, remove 'splash' and 'quiet'
<bruenig> yeah I am not a big fan of confirming stuff either but how often does anyone change the panel
<sanityx> whats the difference between splash and quiet?
<cables> sanityx, you shouldn't delete them from the actual kernels, because those won't carry through an update
<Xif> jrib: give me a break
<sanityx> cables, huh?
<hosk> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Xif> if we allow to undelete random files, we should be able to undelete Gnome panels.
<cables> sanityx, quiet makes it less verbose while it boots
<sanityx> cables, I just want to disable the graphical boot screen with the progress bar, and see messages
<jrib> sanityx: if you don't add quiet, you see boot messages in a small rectangle along with your splash
<Xif> it's not that inconceivable.
<bruenig> Xif, you can, right click and click add
<jamison_> how do i get a exe file to run by clicking on the icon
<soundray> sanityx: so, remove both quiet and splash
<AlexC_> jamison_: install Wine
<sanityx> jrib, So if I just remove quiet, I can see the splash AND the boot messages?
<cables> sanityx, there's a section in menu.lst called defoptions. If you want to always have the splash disabled, you have to remove it from there.
<jrib> sanityx: yes
<soundray> sanityx: yes
<Tangee> ok...grub problem...
<jamison_> i have wine installed
<trycyt> What package is ipp in?
<sanityx> ah i see defoptions but its commented out
<cables> sanityx, if you remove it from the kernel line, it'll start using the splash again when the kernel gets updated
<mark007> jamison_: change the reference of the file to 'wine /location/of/program'
<sanityx> its safe to just uncomment it?
<trycyt> apt-file search ipp does not turn up anything.
<jamison_> when i run it from the wine file browser it works
<cables> sanityx, no
<cables> sanityx, it stays commented
<bruenig> Xif, when you put something in the trash by accident, it isn't just a button you press, there is some navigating to get it out too
<xtknight> trycyt, what's ipp?
<jrib> Xif: ah so you want an "undo", I misunderstood.  That's a good feature yes, the answer to your question is probably that no one has written it
<mark007> jamison_: by right clicking and selecting properties
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: dreamxtreme@XTREME:~$ cd linux-wlan-ng-0.2.5
<Dreamxtreme> dreamxtreme@XTREME:~/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.5$ make config
<Dreamxtreme> -------------- Linux WLAN Configuration Script -------------
<Dreamxtreme> The default responses are correct for most users.
<Dreamxtreme> Build Prism2.x PCMCIA Card Services (_cs) driver? (y/n) [n] : n
<Dreamxtreme> Build Prism2 PLX9052 based PCI (_plx) adapter driver? (y/n) [n] : n
<jamison_> but if i jjust try to open the exe it wont open
<Dreamxtreme> Build Prism2.5 native PCI (_pci) driver? (y/n) [n] :
<sanityx> cables, So leave it commented but just remove quiet?
<Dreamxtreme> Build Prism2.5 USB (_usb) driver? (y/n) [y] : y
<AlexC_> !paste | Dreamxtreme
<ubotu> Dreamxtreme: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> trycyt: ipp isn't unique -- what exactly do you mean?
<Dreamxtreme> Linux source directory [/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build] :
<Dreamxtreme> get_version.c:7:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<bruenig> hmmm
<Dreamxtreme> get_version.c: In function main:
<Dreamxtreme> get_version.c:10: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<Dreamxtreme> make[1] : *** [get_version]  Error 1
<Dreamxtreme> ./Configure: line 246: scripts/make.opts: No such file or directory
<cables> !splash | Dreamxtreme
<AlexC_> !paste | Dreamxtreme
<ubotu> Dreamxtreme: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Xif> hehehe
<etnoy> Dreamxtreme: do NOT paste here!
<dyrne> Dreamxtreme: nice
<Dreamxtreme> The kernel source tree is version .
<sanityx> Dreamxtreme, STOP IT
<Dreamxtreme> WARNING: the current running kernel is actually version 2.6.17-10-generic.
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<cables> !paste | Dreamxtreme
<Dreamxtreme> The current kernel build date is Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 2006.
<Dreamxtreme> ./Configure: line 306: [: too many arguments
<ibara> can't stop probably
<StoneNote> jamison_, on KDE it's right click | open with | other | enter "wine" | hit enter  .. gnome I don't have open at the moment
<etnoy> kick Dreamxtreme
<Xif> LOL
<Dreamxtreme> ./Configure: line 344: scripts/make.opts: No such file or directory
<bruenig> how does anyone ever think that will work
<rwxr-xr--> Is Nay Webcam supported yahoo Messenger Version?
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, please use pastebin next time and `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<dyrne> Dreamxtreme: exit and come back
<bruenig> or that pasting is a good idea
<AlexC_> Dreamxtreme: are you unable to read?
<lisapc> When using Azureus, at bottom, i have a yellow circles that says: there appears to be a problem with the Distributed Databases UDP port mapping (NAT/Firewall).  But port testing says OK! and I have the port forwarded in my modem. And I have added the port to my firestarter firewall.  Any ideas anyone?
<cables> sanityx, hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> try that again
<Tangee> i rejigged some partitions which caused my root partition to change from /dev/hda3 to hda2 and now grub wont work
<Tangee> it goes straight to command line
<sanityx> cables, ok
<trycyt> nvm, it's in cupsys
<jamison_> i did that and it did not work
<trycyt> smbspool, i'm guessing is in samba?
<cables> sanityx, remove "splash" and "quiet" from the defoptions, then save the file. Keep it commented or you'll break stuff. Save the file, and open a terminal. Run "sudo update-grub". That will update all your kernel lines in menu.lst with the new options.
<bruenig> Tangee, just change the hd (0,2) to hd (0,1) right
<Tangee> i can type in exactly what i have in my menu.lst and it will boot
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, please use pastebin next time.  to fix your problem, `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<Tangee> i have changed that bruenig
<bruenig> hm
<sanityx> cables, And if I just delete quiet, I'll get the status messages in a little box in the corner?
<cables> sanityx, the reason the line is commented is that it's not supposed to be used by Grub, but it does get read by update-grub
<cables> sanityx, I guess, I don't know for sure.
<Vaalth> hey, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and i use a usb ethernet adpater
<cables> sanityx, hold on a sec
<xtknight> !pastebin | Dreamxtreme
<ubotu> Dreamxtreme: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vaalth> anyone know how to get that to work?
<sanityx> cables, Cool, I appreciate your help.
<Tangee> if i run grub from terminal in ubuntu and type root (hd and hit tab it wont autocomplete...
<AlexC_> xtknight: I think we've established he needs to use a pastebin,
<TSWoodV> Hi, all!  What's the Ubuntu way of adding adding a non-default static route?  The GUI tools don't support it.  And there's no Fedora-like /etc/sysconfig/network similarity that I can detect.
<etnoy> is there a way to debug the hibernation in Ubuntu? it used to work, but now it fails in the hibernation phase (all suspend scripts have been run)
<bruenig> usb ethernet is unlikely
<xtknight> AlexC_, not sure that he got the message thru all that spam
<etnoy> and I have to hard-reset my laptop (IBM T30
<AlexC_> xtknight: I see,
<TSWoodV> I've seen references to creating an /etc/init.d entry with the static route info put in there.  That seems kludgey.
<Vaalth> bruenig : it wont work in ubuntu? i dont have a built-in ethernet card so i have to use it
<Tangee> and if i type root (hd0,1) i get Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<cables> sanityx, if you want to test new options, you can temporarily change them from within the Grub menu. Just highlight what you want to boot, hit E, go to the kernel line, hit E again, edit it, and hit b to boot. Once you know those options work, then you can change menu.lst
<soundray> Vaalth: find out the manufacturer and chipset with lsusb, then search the web.
<soundray> Vaalth: I'll help if you let me know what you find.
<sanityx> cables, nice, thanks for your help man.
<Vaalth> ty soundray
<Dreamxtrem1> its on the pastebin cheers
<AlexC_> Dreamxtrem1: post a link here is what you need to do now,
<cables> sanityx, no problem. But be sure to make a copy of menu.lst in case things get screwed up. Then you can restore the backup from a LiveCD like Knoppix if things go wrong
<Dreamxtrem1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10227/
<cables> ah, he's gone
<jamison_> does it have to be a stand alone exe?
<D--> Anyone know how long it usually takes posts to the HOWTO forum to get approved? :)
<IB234> I'm running ubuntu 6.1, have onboard GeForce 6100 graphics and I've just spent about 4 hours trying to get the drivers installed with no luck, anyone fancy giving me a hand?
<cables> IB234, sure
<TheDebugger> It's 6.10 :)
<cables> IB234, have you followed the instructions on the wiki?
<AlexC_> D--: #ubuntuforums
<cables> !nvidia | IB234
<ubotu> IB234: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<D--> oh
<IB234> nice one, i'll take a look :)
<D--> didn't realize there was a separate one
<AlexC_> D--: afaik it's an unofficial channel for the forums,
<OuZo> anybody used the "planner" tool? i need a bit of help with it. thanks
<Dreamxtrem1> what do u reckon xtknight
<soundray> OuZo: I've tried it. What's the issue?
<AlexC_> !anyone | OuZo
<ubotu> OuZo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jamison_> how do you install stuff in wine
<ph8> ardchoille: thanks!
<AlexC_> jamison_: double click on the exe as you would normally, or go to terminal and do "wine /path/to/install.exe"
<xtknight> Dreamxtrem1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Checkka> How can I kill zombie processes?  Or find out their zombies?
<Checkka> theyre*
<OuZo> soundray: i want to add a predesessor to a task, but i get this error & dont know how to fix it
<OuZo>  > You cannot add a relationship to a task with a Must Start On constraint. <
<D--> jamison: run wine /path/to/install/file
<xtknight> Checkka, pstree -G and kill the parent process of the zombie
<PingFloyd> zombie process is already dead
<D--> this will install the application to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files or wherever it ends up going
<OldGeezer> dell gx1 crystal onboard audio does it work with ubuntu at all??? Yes I tried the audio TS page in the forums
<D--> If you're using GNOME, it will add an entry to open it in your top-left menu
<karl-erik> !gameinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gameinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[BTF] Chm0d> I'm back from the game!
<soundray> OuZo: what happens when you edit the task properties and try to lift the "Must Start On" constraint?
<Dreamxtrem1> yo xtknight
<Dreamxtrem1> did u see it
<xtknight> Dreamxtrem1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> OuZo: I think the option is in General-Schedule -- change it to "As soon as possible"
<Tangee> so how come i can load ubuntu from command line grub with root (hd0,1) but that comand from terminal grub is error 21?
<jamison_> it says that it cant open to create the directory c:\windows\temp\asdasda access is denied
<karl-erik> Hi. I downloaded ndiswrapper, but I have no idea how I make the makefile. I tried sudo make /directory/Makefile, but doesn't help. Any idea what I can do?
<Centaur5> Is there a fairly easy way to create a server that will can hold all the updates for the most common applications so client machines don't have to download everything?
<OuZo> soundray: thanks, it was a mistake on my part
<xtknight> Centaur5, debian repository?  not sure about easy though
<soundray> karl-erik: ndiswrapper is in the repositories. Install it from there
<snedar> hi! I installed, used and removed gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, and now all gtk applications that I run as root (like synaptic) are shown in gtk's ugly default theme instead of Human. how do I fix the root user's gtk settings?
<fdsasdf> I'm a ;linux noob, ive downloaded network manager on windows, put it on a usb stick and put it on  my ubuntu desktop. How do i install it from there?
<Dreamxtrem1> is that a command soz im really a linux noob with 1daze exp
<Checkka> How can I tell if the process is a zombie? Is it just floating in the tree without any links?
<Centaur5> xtknight: haha, would it be worth it?
<karl-erik> Repositories?
<jamison_> anyone know how to get around when wine says it says that it cant open to create the directory c:\windows\temp\asdasda access is denied
<xtknight> !repositories | karl-erik
<ubotu> karl-erik: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jamison_> while trying to install
<xtknight> Centaur5, i'd think so
<soundray> ubotu, please tell karl-erik about software
<sanityx> cables, Hey man, removing quiet but leaving splash worked great. I get the status messages with the prrty splash screen :-D
<karl-erik> Thanks.
<Centaur5> xtknight: Wouldn't it help the servers save money on bandwidth?
<Checkka> !software > karl-erik
<xtknight> Centaur5, i don't see how
<IdleOne> fdsasdf, sudo spkg -i package.name
<sanityx> So, is the splash screen actually compiled into the Kernel or something?
<IdleOne> fdsasdf, sudo dpkg -i package.name
<cables> sanityx, great
<xtknight> i think splash is in initrd or something
<cables> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Centaur5> xtknight: So I need to search for a howto on creating a debian repository?
<cables> i guess that didn't help :)
<fdsasdf> thanks ill try that brb
<xtknight> Centaur5, yup
<Dreamxtrem1> xtknight do i put that in terminal
<Checkka> !zombie
<Centaur5> xtknight: Okay, thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zombie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Dreamxtrem1, yes
<Dreamxtrem1> cheers
<Dreamxtrem1> l8er
<hosk> yay i'm registered
<IdleOne> hosk, what you gonna do with all that power now? :P
<Jetfighter> Help. How do I SVN Checkout?
<soundray> ubotu, tell Jetfighter about subversion
<xtknight> Jetfighter, "svn co path-to-repo"
<rosivaldo> hi... i'm looking for the apt-proxy irc channel suport... does anyone know where is the server?
<hosk> IdleOne, probably idle here until i gain reputation
<Jetfighter> Whats path-to-repo? The site?
<xtknight> Jetfighter, example of what you're trying to checkout?
<Jetfighter> i gotta find it, then i tell
<IdleOne> hosk, gonna need to more then idle for that and besides that's my job
<xtknight> Jetfighter, almost always they give you the full command line of what you need to do
<moeru> I'm trying to install the 8.34.8 ATI drivers. When I do "sh ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy" I get command not found
<jamison_> how do you open the rot file manager
<Jetfighter> Well, I would, but I lost the link since last night
<jamison_> root*
<hosk> IdleOne, damn. well, maybe I'll try answering some questions!
<soundray> jamison_: gksudo nautilus
<IdleOne> jamison_, gksu nautilus
<Jetfighter> http://svn.freenode.net/hyperion/branches/bugfix-2006-11/ I need to check a file out from there
<Galga> hi, firefox just crashed on my box. An option to report a bug has popped up, saying 10.8mb to be sent as a complete report. Problem is, there is no submit or send button. What should i do ?
<bassir> How come the text in my firefox browser in Edgy Eft is so not-smooth?
<snedar> is there a way to speed up 'logging in' when opening an xterm window? it takes about a second now, but I think my pc should be able to do it immediately
<Galga> should I close that report a bug window ?
<xtknight> Jetfighter, "svn checkout http://svn.freenode.net/hyperion/branches bugfix-2006-11" afaik
<genii> snedar You find 1 second is an interminable wait?
<braniff> when did ubuntu 6.10 come out ??
<snedar> gnii: I don't, but I wonder whether it's configurable
<xtknight> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Jetfighter> With quotes?
<IdleOne> braniff, 6=year .10=mont
<xtknight> Jetfighter, no
<IdleOne> *month
<braniff> thanks
<hosk> is there a way to subscribe to ubuntu mailing lists, or do i have to be super special?
<IdleOne> no problem
<Jetfighter> bash: svn: command not found
<xtknight> Jetfighter, sudo apt-get install svn
<snedar> Jetfigher: sudo apt-get install subversion (I think)
<jrib> subversion for teh tie-breaker
<Galga> anyone ?
<trond> I have a problem with a clean install of ubuntu 6.10 edgy. All kde programs crashes (amarok, kaffeine etc.). Giving this error message in the terminal:  DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-5350' to 'kded'
<trond> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<trond> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-5339' to 'kaffeine'
<trond> ERROR: Communication problem with kaffeine, it probably crashed.
<moeru> Is there a way to find out what version of the fglrx driver I'm running?
<genii> snedar If you have a swap partition at least the size of your RAM use suspend to ram
<gortba> Hi. Does anyone know if there a way to get song information like track title, album title etc... in rhythmbox
<xtknight> moeru, fglrxinfo ?
<Jetfighter> E: Couldn't find package svn
<xtknight> Jetfighter, subversion
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, I don't recommend you use subversion repositories yet.
<braniff> i'm about to install ubuntu 6.10 on two machines...is there an easy way to upgrade when the next release comes out next month ??
<moeru> comes up with Mesa drivers but when I do apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx it says I'm on the latest version
<PriceChild> !upgrade | braniff
<ubotu> braniff: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, I am setting up an IRC server, I need that to get files that I need.
<xtknight> would this be right for checking out http://svn.freenode.net/hyperion/branches bugfix-2006-11  ?    `svn checkout http://svn.freenode.net/hyperion/branches bugfix-2006-11`
<oopsy> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<oopsy> fi I install
<Anabelle> hey, i just installed kubuntu 6.06, i want to upgrade to edgy now, but i first ran adept update and its telling me to download 260MB first, are all the actualizations necesary before upgrading or can i remove some to reduce time of download?
<oopsy> if I install
<oopsy> the drivers to ralink from here
<oopsy> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<xtknight> http://svn.freenode.net/hyperion/branches/bugfix-2006-11   *  on the first thing
<oopsy> we'll I get a neat GUI?
<nate_> a quick question guys.  how do I enable ssl support in kubuntu?
<Jetfighter> ?
<oopsy> will*
<snedar> genii: I don't think that's what I'm looking for? I want to be able to open xterm windows quickly, suspend-to-ram sounds like suspending the pc and restoring the session immediately
<sanityx> Anabelle, Out of curiosity, what are actualizations?
<Anabelle> mmm upgadable packages
<oopsy> anyone?
<Anabelle> upgradable**
<fdsasdf> Idleone i tried that by putting "sudo dpkg -i package./home/(myusername)/desktop/networkmanager-0.6.4/ but it didnt work
<trond> None has a clue?
<nate_> anyone.. ssl on ubuntu?
<AlexC_> No, no one has a clue.
<IdleOne> Anabelle, if asdept wants to update those packages then you should let it
<genii> snedar Yes, that is the basic idea. As for how long it takes to load, the bottleneck is normally the hardware. eg: HD fetch time and so on.
<soundray> Anabelle: make sure your system is up to date before you upgrade
<hosk> i answered my own question: https://lists.ubuntu.com
<Anabelle> i did this process with another pc yesterday and i ended up downloading open office (huge) twice
<xtknight> trond, if you do NOT use Kubuntu, do this: "sudo rm -rf ~/.kde"  this should only be done on regular gnome ubuntu.  it should fix the problem
<AlexC_> trond: just say you're question next time instead of just going "no one has a clue?" people are not going to go hunting up an down trying to find your question,
<trond> ok sorry
<IdleOne> fdsasdf, just sudo dpkg -i network-manager.deb ( or whatever the package name is ) it will install to default location dont provide a path
<Anabelle> soundray what may happen if i dont? are all packages absolutly necesary?? i dont have a very fast connection, and it takes tooo much to update my system
<trond> xtknight: thanks, will see if that solves the problem
<PingFloyd> snedar: use a lighter term
<trond> I am using edgy 6.10
<PingFloyd> snedar: like aterm
<xtknight> trond, actually the command may need to be "sudo rm -rf /home/trond/.kde"  (if trond is the user)
<fdsasdf> ok thankyou idleone :)
<xtknight> would 'sudo rm ~/asdf' point to /root/asdf or /home/user/asdf?
<OuZo> were can i get pygtk from? its not in the repos?
<snedar> PingFloyd: thanks, will try that one
<Galga> is there any way to report a bug in version 6.10 ?
<IB234> cheers! think it's sorted now.
<soundray> Anabelle: it seems wasteful, but there's no other way.
<xtknight> OuZo, pygtk is AKA as python gtk bindings
<gubluntu> How do i get my server to consult localhost running bind9 for an answer on a A record query? (i.e. i am behind a firewall and my postfix cant deliver mail to iself using an external address, so i need it to return an internal one locally)
<AlexC_> !launchpad | Galga
<ubotu> Galga: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<xtknight> !launchpad | Galga
<PingFloyd> snedar: what term you currently using?
<AlexC_> xtknight: :P
<OuZo> xtknight: thanks
<soundray> Anabelle: systems tend to break if you don't update before you upgrade
<Galga> ok thanks
<snedar> genii: also thanks, I'll look into it
<snedar> PingFloyd: xterm
<xtknight> OuZo,  apt-cache search pygtk
<trond> xtknight: still get the error after deleting .kde :\
<braniff> where can i get a "feisty fawn" 7.04 iso ??
<genii> snedar yw
<Anabelle> I thought about skipping open office upgrade, if it will be more than 100MB less and it will be downloaded later
<PingFloyd> snedar: xterm isn't usually too bad, but aterm is pretty zippy
<xtknight> trond, did you use sudo rm /home/trond/.kde or the ~/.kde thing?
<soundray> braniff: /join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<Anabelle> am i wrong?
<AlexC_> braniff: You do know Feisty is in heavy development
<IdleOne> !herd5 | braniff
<ubotu> braniff: To download Feisty Fawn Herd 5, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd5, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<xtknight> trond, i think ~/.kde points to /root/kde and that's not what you needto delete.  you need to delete /home/trond/.kde
<vicks> hi, my feisty hangs while booting. it hangs on loading bluetooth services, ot whatever it is called. anyone knows what this can be about?
<snedar> PingFloyd: just tried aterm, but it seems to start up as fast as xterm. I guess starting up the shell takes a second, and I'm wondering whether that's done intentionally (to stop fake logins or something)
<braniff> thanks guys
<AlexC_> vicks: do you know Feisty is under heavy development?
<preaction> vicks: #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to ask about feisty
<OuZo> xtknight: looks like i have it already... im trying to build "gtk-recordmydesktop" from source
<PingFloyd> snedar: how are you invoking it?
<xtknight> OuZo, python-gtk2-dev - GTK+ bindings: devel files
<genii> Anabelle It is nothing crucial that must be applied immediately. you can defer it
<xtknight> OuZo, -dev for compiles
<OuZo> xtknight: thanks
<snedar> PingFloyd: currently with alt+`, but that's the same as doing alt+f2 and typing 'xterm' (in gnome)
<trond> xtknight: I did a sudo rm -rf /home/trond/.kde
<Anabelle> defer? you mean i can skip openoffice genii ?
<vicks> AlexC_: yeah. preaction: yeah, i asked there but the channel was pretty dead, i was hoping anyone here could help me
<techie_> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<hccmb> hello there
<xtknight> quick question: would 'sudo rm ~/asdf' point to /root/asdf or /home/user/asdf?
<genii> Anabelle The update, yes
<aesiamun> hello.
<Anabelle> :D great
<hccmb> how do i get mplayer to see the skins in installed..
<soundray> Anabelle: genii obviously hasn't followed the whole conversation
<aesiamun> xtknight: it would be /home/user/asdf
<xtknight> aesiamun, thanks
<AlexC_> vicks: that's ok then. Just I've seen like 7-8 people using Feisty and complaing when it doesn't work - not knowing it was under development.
<genii> soundray Is it a dist-updrage?
<Anabelle> now im scared...
<lefty> does anyone know any of the advantages of the freespire/ubuntu agreement?, just seems kinda pointless to me.
<genii> *dist-upgrade* rather
<PingFloyd> snedar: if you're not invoking it as a login shell, I'm not sure why it would be delaying
<AlexC_> lefty: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xtknight> trond, hmm sorry i'm not sure how to fix it
<xtknight> !dcop
* aesiamun sighs as feisty breaks his gnome.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hosk> is anybody on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<benfindlay> hi guys
<soundray> genii: Anabelle wants to upgrade to edgy from dapper and hopes to skip the update-dapper step
<faceface> ach... this is annoying... network manager only connects to my wireless network every 1 time in 10
<aesiamun> hosk: as of last night, i am.
<Anabelle> not the whole update dappr
<Anabelle> just the open office files wich are the biggest
<hosk> aesiamun, how much email do you get a day?
<faceface> I can't get it to connect reliably ... WPA-PSK TKIP
<aesiamun> i think i got three today.
<vicks> AlexC_: yeah, luckily ubuntu has a quite friendly irc
<snedar> PingFloyd: me neither :-) it's not very important anyway, I was just wondering why my pc (athlon 3000+) couldn't do that faster...
<genii> soundray Aaaaaah
<braniff> faceface, maybe your wireless signal is not strong enough?
<xtknight> heh the kernel mailing list is another story :P
<Anabelle> i will still upgrade all the other packages (about 150MB)
<aesiamun> hosk: let me double check
<soothsay> Does anybody here use Gnu Screen?
<faceface> braniff, I think it is fine... another client here is working fine
<AlexC_> !anyone | soothsay
<ubotu> soothsay: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lefty> gnu screen is awesome
<faceface> ubotu, will you help me if I do?
<lefty> i use it to reconnect to my home pc from work
<genii> Anabelle You should do all of them at once when you do upgrades from a major dist to the next of the actual OS
<AlexC_> faceface: Ubotu is a bot.
<soothsay> Okay, does anyone get an annoying nag message when starting screen?
<faceface> ah
<Jetfighter> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `with': machine `with' not recognized
<Jetfighter> configure: error: /bin/bash build-misc/config.sub with failed
<Jetfighter>  Help please?
<soundray> AlexC_: don't give it away so soon ;)
<gubluntu> ubotu tell faceface about ubotu
<faceface> no point trying to annoy him then
<hosk> lawlercopters?
<Anabelle> ok, i'll be patient then
<faceface> gubluntu, are you real?
<IdleOne> Anabelle, best time to do a dist-upgrade is late night when your ISP has the least amount of traffic. as for the updates/upgrades Adept wants to do I think you should do them and then do your dist-upgrade. you can always remove OpenOffice later
<AlexC_> soundray: well how are we suppose to help if someone just goes "Does anyone use foo?" ... we ca'n.t
<Jetfighter> !bot | faceface
<ubotu> faceface: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aesiamun> hosk: since midnight EST i have received 3 emails from it.
<Jetfighter> Wtf?
<gubluntu> faceface, i hope so...
<AlexC_> soundray: oh you mean the bot thing :P
<Anabelle> thanks i just hoped OpenOffice  updates wont be crucial
<faceface> hehe
<lefty> isn;t a nag screen an advertising thing?
<aesiamun> so I ran upgrade on feisty, and woot there goes my gnome desktop.
<Anabelle> i still think you don't quite get me :( is there a spanish channel?
<xtknight> aesiamun, i just updated feisty a sec ago.   am i also screwed?
<genii> Anabelle If you are only doing a maintenance-type update then it is usually fine to defer some if they are huge. This is where I got confused and need to remove foot from mouth etc etc
<soundray> aesiamun: get help in #ubuntu+1 please
<hosk> aesiamun, thanks. i'm considering subscribing and maybe learning a think or two about distro development. it's encouraging to know it won't flood my inbox in a day
<genii> soundray :)
<IdleOne> aesiamun, join #ubuntu+1
<Jetfighter> !sp | Anabelle
<ubotu> anabelle: sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<aesiamun> soundray: i'm not asking for help...
<jamison_> anyone know how to get around when wine says it says that it cant open to create the directory c:\windows\temp\asdasda access is denied
<PingFloyd> boy, this channel is busy
<Jetfighter> Oops >.<
<aesiamun> just sounding off.
<soothsay> lefty: It's not adverting exactly, it says I should have received a copy of the GPL
<lefty> who's the best show here.......
<jumbers> How would I be able to make my Ubuntu terminal more colorized? It seems like the only color in my terminal is when I do ls. I'm asking because I'm comparing it to my Gentoo SSH terminal.
<soundray> aesiamun: you're still offtopic
<aesiamun> am I?
<xtknight> jumbers, Edit->Current Profile
<soothsay> lefty: *Every* time I start screen. I have to hit space or enter to dismiss it
<AlexC_> aesiamun: yers,
<jamison_> when i click on an exe in the ubuntu file browser it will not open with wine
<pikk> heya
<aesiamun> interesting how a mention of ubuntu is offtop in #ubuntu.
<jamison_> when i do it in wine file browser it will
<faceface> aesiamun, get on topic now!
<preaction> aesiamun: Fiesty is for #ubuntu+1. Edgy is the current release
<IdleOne> aesiamun, yes . talk about Feisty detracts from the goal of #ubuntu ( supporting Dapper and Edgy )
<xtknight> jamison_, rephrase your question perhaps: how do i associate a .EXE with the 'wine' command?  actually i don't know myself.
<faceface> support?
<lefty> soothsay: i don't know of anyway to get rid of that but i have experienced it
<pikk> can anyone help me? i'm looking for some kind of explenation on the kvoctrain
<soundray> aesiamun: the f word is offtopic here ;)
<Jetfighter> jamison_, Terminal, wine program.exe
<xtknight> where does linux store magic/mime/associations?
<Anabelle> is there a spanish support channel on IRC?
<optilab> hello i'm having big trouble with edgy and a P5W dh ... Anyone went through that here?
<xtknight> !es | Anabelle
<ubotu> Anabelle: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PriceChild> !es | Anabelle
<aesiamun> faceface: i sincerely hope you were joking. :)
<jumbers> xtknight: That just lets me change the default color. Let me show you what I mean with a screen shot. 1 moment
<aesiamun> soundray: ok now i know :)  thanks.
<Anabelle> yhanks
<IdleOne> !es | Anabelle
<soothsay> lefty: You have occasionally experienced it or always?
<faceface> aesiamun, yeah
<faceface> aesiamun, about what?
<preaction> xtknight: /etc/files or /etc/mime or something, read "man file" it should have the filename in there
<snedar> is there a search function in irssi, so that I can find some text in this chat?
<PriceChild> aesiamun, #ubuntu is for support on breezy/dapper/edgy only. #ubuntu-offtopic explains itself. #ubuntu+1 is for feisty
<aesiamun> faceface: telling me to get on topic "now"...
<lefty> soothsay: always, i think theres a gnu screen irc somewhere
<soundray> !es > Anabelle
<xtknight>  /etc/magic
<soothsay> snedr: /lastlog
<lefty> soothsay: they'll be more help than i am
<faceface> aesiamun, this is ubuntu afterall!
<PriceChild> aesiamun, faceface lets end it there please
<jumbers> xtknight: http://img.jnumbers.com/color_terminal.png
<faceface> PriceChild, done
<bytecolor> does .bash_profile _not_ get read when I log into ubuntu through the default gui?
* aesiamun nods.
<snedar> soothsay: thanks!
<xtknight> jamison_, isn't there an option to do Open With and always use 'wine' command
<soothsay> lefty: Yeah, the thing is I don't experience it anywhere except Ubuntu
<moonwatcher> i am not sure if thats the right place to "complaint" about this, but on the latest fiesty (did an apt-get upgrade, just now) it seems that opening eclipse cause the whole thing to slow down concideribly and be quite stuttering...
<PriceChild> bytecolor, i had that annoyance too... .bashrc does though
<xtknight> jamison_, like in windows..
<jamison_> yeah
<jumbers> xtknight: See how SAL ~# is a different color?
<aesiamun> ok i apologize for mentioning the f word.
<jamison_> but it wont open
<xtknight> jumbers, hrm, yeah...
<Flannel> moonwatcher: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, thanks
<soundray> bytecolor: no, neither does .bashrc afaik
<faceface> face?
<lefty> soothsay: so youve tried it on other distros without this nag??
<pikk> hello?
<moonwatcher> k
<soothsay> Does
<jamison_> when i go through the wine file manger it will
<soothsay> lefty: Doesn't happen on Fedora
<soothsay> lefty: Or Gentoo
<pikk> hello anyone there who's ever worked with kvoc?
<jumbers> xtknight: Should I go ask at #gentoo what causes their bash to do that and see if I can enable whatever it is on Ubuntu?
<lefty> soothsay: hmmmm..... that is odd, there must be a workaround, i'll go and research
<xtknight> jumbers, copy over the color settings for gnome terminal from your gentoo?
<AlexC_> moonwatcher: you do understand Feisty is under development and not to be used everyday
<xtknight> jumbers, maybe it's in some bash file
<soothsay> lefty: It's okay, don't worry about it. I'll do the research
<faceface> will network manager remember my connection details when it connects correctly?
<bytecolor> christ, I _know_ .bash_profile was being read before because I was using the supplied test for ~/bin
<AlexC_> faceface: I should think so,
<lefty> soothsay: okay, i'll still take a look myself though, i've noticed the problem too on mybox
<bytecolor> and ~/bin was being added to my PATH, but not now...
<gubluntu> *UBUNTU ROX MY SOX*
<xtknight> jumbers, copy .bashrc over?
<faceface> AlexC_, in that case I don't think it connected right yet :(
<faceface> keeps asking me for passwd
<jrib> bytecolor: something else must have been sourcing it
<Flannel> lefty, soothsay, sorry, came in half way, what nag with regard to screen?
<AlexC_> faceface: I've never used it so I could be wrong,
<TheVault> Which option do I choose if I wanna install Beryl on a Intel Chipset GFX Card? I'm curious to see how Beryl works and things but I'm not sure which option to go with XGL or AIGLX
<faceface> how can I test the connection on the cli
<PriceChild> bytecolor, are you on feisty?
<Dreamxtreme> im back got some more i went to make all and this happened http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10236/
<optilab> anyone had trouble with jmicron and 975x?
<jrib> bytecolor: use .xprofile or .xsession  or something like that
<bytecolor> jrib, nod... PriceChild no
<AlexC_> TheVault: AIGLX I think,
<xtknight> optilab, i have trouble with jmicron and 965p
<hccmb> any one here using mplayer?
<optilab> hey!
<faceface> hccmb, yup
<TheVault> AlexC: Thanks, I'll try that
<AlexC_> !anyone | hccmb
<ubotu> hccmb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> optilab, also plenty of experience fixing c2d issues..whats up?
<hccmb> ok, how does your dir look like where the skins are?
<optilab> xtknight, you got a P5B?
<bytecolor> jrib, .bashrc still works fine for non-logins
<faceface> ubotu, change the record!
<bassir> Hello all. I'm having a problem with Synaptic. :(
<hccmb> and how is it named ? where is it?
<lefty> flannel: when starting screen, i get a message about the gpl, unsure what it is and if theres anyway to stop getting it
<jrib> bytecolor: right
<bytecolor> hrm, wonder what was sourcing .bash_profile
<xtknight> optilab, gigabyte 965p-ds3.  p5b is the one with the bad ACPI tables that needed a bios update isnt it?
<faceface> hccmb, ah... not gmplayer
<faceface> I only use cli 'mplayer'
<fdsasdf> there isnt a .deb file idleone
<lefty> flannel: only seems to happen on ubuntu though, sootsay says he doesn't get it on fedora or gentoo
<soundray> bytecolor: at one point, the default .bashrc was sourcing .bash_profile
<xtknight> hccmb, /usr/share/mplayer/skins/
<faceface> hccmb, I never set up skins correctly here
<xtknight> hccmb, mine has nothing in it atm
<hccmb> thnx
<bassir> When I open it, I get "The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences."
<bytecolor> soundray, oh?
<VeganChick> is there a good place to look for instructions on how to customize ubuntu?
<xtknight> hccmb, they are also in ~/.mplayer/skins (or can be)
<dimeotane> whats the difference between a .deb file in the ubuntu repository and one in the debian repositories?
<moreati> evenin all, I'm seeing something quite odd in gnome-system-monitor I'm seeing high (15-60%) CPU usage - by gnome-system-monitor. Has anyone else ever seen this? Is there a known bug or problem with gsm?
<faceface> dimeotane, one smells funny
<optilab> xtknight,  well i got the p5w , managed to install edgy with usb2 desactivated and jmicron too, (it seems there share irq10) but now i can log in but nothing happens, no freeze but no message nor desktop
<PriceChild> dimeotane, debian repos are built for debian... ubuntu repos built for ubuntu
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: ????
<xtknight> dimeotane, none, really.  .deb is the same file format.  however, the one from the debian repositories may have different C runtime requirements and other package requirements.  you should not attempt to install a .deb from a debian repo to your ubuntu install unless you know what you're doing
<faceface> moreati, its not unusual
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, ?? what happened after buildessenti..?
<dimeotane> PriceChild:  so their repositories cant be used in ubuntu?
<bytecolor> soundray, but that would have put it in an infinite loop as .bash_profile checks for .bashrc :)
<moreati> dimeotane: one is customised for ubuntu, the other for debian. It's best not to install debian debs on Ubuntu
<Dreamxtreme> i did make config fine but i went to make all and i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10236/
<faceface> dimeotane, mixing repos can be problematic
<Kikkoman> Pardon
<Kikkoman> Can I burn Ubuntu to a DVD?
<xtknight> optilab, odd.  what do you mean you can "log in" fine though?  login where?  virtual term?  gdm?
<xtknight> Kikkoman, yes
<Kikkoman> :D
<xtknight> Kikkoman, there are ubuntu dvds available
<soundray> bytecolor: I could be remembering my Debian days, though
<faceface> dimeotane, but not necessarily bad
<Kikkoman> Do I have to do something special to the iso?
<xtknight> Kikkoman, as for burning an ubuntu cd to a dvd that may also be possible, just not sure
<Kikkoman> ah
<frojnd> how do I check if apache is running ?
<faceface> frojnd, apachctl status
<karl-erik_> Hi. Can anyone tell me how I use the 'make'-command and what it does?
<moreati> faceface: frankly, I'm shocked and disappointed. top doesn't suffer from it.
<xtknight> Kikkoman, ubuntu dvd http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/
<faceface> or telnet localhost:80
<bytecolor> well... jrib thanks for the hint maybe I can track it down
<hosk> can i install beryl on top of gnome and have it magically work? and do i have to add another apt-get server to find it?
<beoba> hey, does feisty lack support for PPC?
<xtknight> beoba, fesity should support the ppc arch
<faceface> moreati, yeah, but gnome process thingy is much bigger
<jbeez> Hallo, anyone know if I can use an http proxy with rhythmbox?
<optilab> i can log in thru Xterm and gnome rescue session but any command typed does nothing
<AlexC_> hosk: let me get a link - do you have ATI or nVIDIA carD?
<bytecolor> frojnd, 127.0.0.1 in your browser
<beoba> i noticed that the test iso's dont include PPC
<pablo> hi! is there any way to export mails from ms outlook 2003 and import them in thunderbird installed in linux partition?
<xtknight> beoba, i'm seeing ppc
<beoba> where are you seeing it?
<faceface> pablo, yes
<optilab> xtknight, i can log in thru Xterm and gnome rescue session but any command typed does nothing
<Jetfighter> I am now away.
<hosk> AlexC_, hell no: i'm running edgy through vpc2007 on a laptop using a 64mb S3 card
<sponix> is there an issue with ATI graphics chips using the regular text consoles ?
<faceface> Jetfighter, nooo!
<xtknight> beoba, well only up to herd4 i guess.  maybe herd5 isnt ready for ppc yet but they will have a ppc at release.
<beoba> i was looking on some mirror last night and it had x86, x86_64, and i think spark
<xtknight> beoba, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<bruenig> oh no
<beoba> k, i'll pester them there :)
<Checkka> how do i remove old kernels after ive updated?
<beoba> *sparc
<Jetfighter> ?
<AlexC_> hosk: Not sure if it will work, but try http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu AIGLX
<pablo> faceface: how can i do it?
<faceface> so... does network manager work in feisty
<sponix> my desktop with nvidia graphics does them fine, laptops with ATI video I just get a smeared screen, or a blank one, no login: when I (ctrl+alt+f1)
<PriceChild> !away > Jetfighter
<faceface> pablo, You have to google I am afraid
<xtknight> optilab, that's weird
<AlexC_> faceface: #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> faceface, you woke him, why would you bring such horrors on the rest of us
<Checkka> grub is showing my old kernels which i think is wasting space on my HD
<xtknight> optilab, you mean gnome fialsafe?
<xtknight> failsafe**
<Jetfighter> When it's an amsg, deal with it.
<faceface> sorry
<optilab> xtknight,  yes
<faceface> pablo, I am sure there is a way! Good luck!
<xtknight> optilab, and that loads an xterm right?  and your keyboard doesnt work after that?
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: what do u reckon
<AlexC_> what is it with everyone using Fesity all of a sudden???
<optilab> xtknight,  i never saw such a system it's really weird
<AlexC_> s/fesity/feisty
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, i need to see the log after using build essential dude
<faceface> AlexC_, #ubuntu+1
<hosk> AlexC_: I will bookmark the page and give it a shot when i'm feeling gluttonous for punishment :)
<xtknight> optilab, what about trying with 'noacpi nolapic acpi=off noapic irqpoll'?
<Dreamxtreme> how do i do that???
<AlexC_> faceface: that was not a Feisty question, please don't get cocky.
<Flannel> lefty, soothsay: Ah.  I believe... hmm.  Seems like starting it with any options (like -U, which is good anyway) gets rid of it, that's why I don't remember it,
<faceface> cocky?
<faceface> cock this!!!
<OldGeezer> pablo once you drag an email to a disk or desktop it has an eml extension, all the email program does is compress it to a managable size, Linux should be able to handle an eml file
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, remember the 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' command i told u earlier.  type it. report what happens with ./configure
<lilrayray> hi all, i am having some serious crashes with ubuntu (my computer randomly freezes up COMPLETELY).  Could anyone assist me in figuring out what might be the problem?  Also, does the kernel record error logs that might help diagnose the problem?
<fdsasdf> I have downloaded network manager and put the folder on ym desktop from my usb stick. HOW DO I INSTALL IT! :( please help
* faceface waits for his booting
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AlexC_> faceface: why do that?
<PriceChild> faceface, steady
<xtknight> lilrayray, core 2 duo right?
<Dreamxtreme> k brb
<VeganChick> what's the channel for ubuntu customization?  i think it's #something-art
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<AlexC_> faceface:
<faceface> fdsasdf, what form did you download it?
<aesiamun> unstable...
<optilab> xtknight,  kbd works i tried an apt-get update or lspci but it just does nothing
<PriceChild> !offtopic | AlexC_ faceface
<xtknight> lilrayray, or were u the one with the pentium D
<ubotu> AlexC_ faceface: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> VeganChick, #ubuntu-effects
<lilrayray> xtknight: hi again, nope Pentium D
<faceface> thanks PriceChild
<fdsasdf> tar.bz2
<xtknight> optilab, i dont know.  try the kernel parameters mentioned ealrier..noapic etc
<faceface> fdsasdf, OK, you need to read!
<VeganChick> thanks!
<faceface> fdsasdf, tar zxfv
<xtknight> lilrayray, /var/log has logs
<pablo> OldGeezer: thanks!! i ll try
<bruenig> fdsasdf, why dont you just install the network-manager-gnome from the repositories
<xtknight> tip: tar xf   will extract .tar, .tar.gz and .tar bgz2
<lilrayray> xtknight: ok, anything specific to look for in the logs?
<fdsasdf> because it wont
<faceface> fdsasdf, tar zxfv my.tar.bz; cd the new directory; ./configure ; make ; make install
<bruenig> fdsasdf, it wont what?
<fdsasdf> i dont have the internet on ubuntu i need network manager
<faceface> PriceChild, see you later ... he started it! ;)
<xtknight> lilrayray, log files from previous session end in .0 i believe.... umm kern.log.0 perhaps
<aesiamun> annoying.
<aesiamun> fdsasdf: do you know how to start a terminal?
<fdsasdf> faceface, do i just type that in the terminal. im a linux noob
<bruenig> fdsasdf, well believe me compiling network manager without an internet connection will be quite a feat, because you are going to need build-essential as well as some other packages I am sure
<optilab> xtknight,  already have that noapic ahci  etc , anyway thanks i'll try to work this out or try another distro
<xtknight> optilab, hrm tried Feisty yet with the C2D?
<dsquare> omg please help! i added a partition and now i cant find it!!!
<dsquare> how do i get to my new partition?
<xtknight> dsquare, how did you add the partition?
<bruenig> dsquare, what is the name of your partition
<fdsasdf> aesiamun: yes
<lefty> flannel: is there a script i can change somwhere to start screen with options when i boot up straight into it?
<optilab> xtknight,  you think feisty fawn have better support? i'm dling it
<aesiamun> wait you want to compile network manager?
<xtknight> optilab, definitely.  flawless on my C2d
<fdsasdf> yes
<lilrayray> xtknight: should I past it in pastebin?
<xtknight> lilrayray, sure
<aesiamun> do you have all the development libs?
<StoneNote> optilab, from what I see when I google, the chipset isn't supported until kernel 2.6.19
<optilab> xtknight,  okay cool here's a hope
<dsquare> used gnome partition manager, the name is dev/hda3 and its a ext3
<optilab> xtknight,  yes right
<fdsasdf> aesiamun: i dont know i just downloaede from here http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/
<soothsay> lefty: You can use an alias
<aesiamun> why don't you just download the binary package instead of trying to compile from source?
<xtknight> intel ICH8 and 9xx can boot with earlier kernels just fine, however C2D marvell/jmicron pata and marvell ethernet support is severely lacking
<bruenig> dsquare, ok try this then, sudo mkdir /media/hda3 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /media/hda3
<kaapu> bo
<dsquare> thanks bruenig
<aesiamun> go back to whatever computer you downloaded it on, go to a ftp mirrorsite, download the binary package and use dpkg -i to install it?
<optilab> xtknight,  fesity ois ok for production environnement?
<ProN00b> uuh, why isn't there a single disassembler in the repos ?
<AlexC_> optilab: NO. It's not.
<xtknight> optilab, not yet
* AlexC_ goes mad
<lefty> soothsay: this being my first irc experience i don't know anythin at all about aliases, little help??
<TheVault> Think someone can help me out. I love this firefox extension so much, I forgot that it used the SAPI 5 for Windows. Good thing is that it has the option of using Linux I assume cause when it says resource in the drop down menu. If your not sure what I'm saying, its a firefox extension that when you select text, it reads the pages to you http://clickspeak.clcworld.net/downloads.html & I was wondering how I could set this up for Linux
<bruenig> fdsasdf, I agree with aesiamun it would be much easier to get the deb of network-manager-gnome then to try to compile it
<xtknight> lol
<optilab> xtknight,  hmmm
<fdsasdf> but where
<jumbers> Ooooh. It seems that color prompt is actually in the Ubuntu .bashrc, but it's just commented out
<aesiamun> optilab: no it's definitely not.
<bruenig> s/then/than/
<dsquare> ok, bruenig after i do that, where should i look for the drive? i dont see it under "computer"
<bruenig> dsquare, well open nautilus and go to /media/hda3 for one
<Flannel> lefty: How are you starting screen? er, booting 'straight into it'?
<aesiamun> fdsasdf: from an ubuntu repo.  They can be loaded up in a webbrowser
<soothsay> lefty: I'm confused. Are you talking about screen or irssi?
<soothsay> lefty: s/irssi/irc
<lefty> irssi, lol
<TheVault> never mind
<TheVault> I found the information I was searching 4
<dsquare> bruenig, i found it!!~
<optilab> xtknight,  well i'll check this out, too bad i don't have much time for filing bug reports
<xtknight> ProN00b, maybe in multiverse/universe?
<soothsay> lefty: Can you repeat the question?
<xtknight> ProN00b, 'disasm' in nasn
<ProN00b> xtknight, i searched there too
<bruenig> dsquare, do you want to set it up to automatically mount at boot?
<xtknight> ProN00b, nasm*
<lefty> flannel: i usually boot to the command line bash and use 'startx' but since using screen i got it to start up when just turning on
<tuna-fish> a kernel module has stopped working correctly, how can i reload it?
<xtknight> tuna-fish, sudo modprobe kernmod
<dsquare> no bruenig, thanks. i might want to install windows one day but for now i have no good reason to. it will be my download drive.
<ProN00b> xtknight, how do i invoke that ?
<xtknight> ProN00b, sudo apt-get install nasm
<javaJake_canHelp> tuna-fish, you can restart, or you could try removing and inserting it.
<ProN00b> xtknight, i got nasm installed
<fdsasdf> can someone give me a link to an Ubuntu 6.10 repository???
<bruenig> dsquare, right but you are going to have to mount it each time unless you set it up to mount at boot
<javaJake_canHelp> tuna-fish, to remove a module, run the following in a terminal: rmmod <module>
<lefty> soothsay: sure, I'm new to this whole irc malark and have no idea what the term alias even means? I know that probably sounds quite odd to an experinced user. Could you explain aliases?
<xtknight> ProN00b, dpkg -L nasm  for clues
<bruenig> fdsasdf, archive.ubuntu.com
<dsquare> oh ok bruenig then i would like to yes.
<fdsasdf> ty
<Flannel> lefty, soothsay, that welcome string is hard coded into the program: http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/Current/screen-6.1/screen/help.c  search for "enhancements"
<dsquare> how do i do that?
<javaJake_canHelp> tuna-fish, to insert a module, run the following: insmod <module>
<ProN00b> xtknight, oh, aparently its ndisasm
<javaJake_canHelp> tuna-fish, does this help?
<xtknight> ProN00b, ya i think
<xtknight> ProN00b, 'man ndisasm'
<lefty> flannel: arrrgh....i might have to play around with the source code although it's probably not worth the bother
<tuna-fish> wait a sec, trying
<javaJake_canHelp> tuna-fish, OK
<tuna-fish> have to save all work first
<optilab> xtknight, aesiamun  do you know a distro that could handle this gear i'm not really up to date?
<xtknight> optilab, fedora core 6 or opensuse 10.2
<Flannel> lefty: just start it with -U, you'll want it in unicode anyway
<aesiamun> optilab: which gear?  I'm sorry, i missed it.
<soothsay> lefty: I understood that you were trying to start screen by automatically invoking some options. You can do that by using alias screen="screen -U"
<bruenig> dsquare, do gksu gedit /etc/fstab and add this line to it: /dev/hda3   /media/hda3   ext3   user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<wiseelben> How come javac cannot find the Scanner class? "import java.util.Scanner" gives me a "cannot be resolved" error.
<xtknight> distro with kernel w/ support for core 2 duo/jmicron/intel 975
<optilab> aesiamun, p5w dh c2d
<xtknight> edgy doesnt work with ich8, neither can use jmicron
<javaJake_canHelp> wiseelben, how did you install Java?
<tuna-fish> javajake_canhelp: it worked, thanks
<javaJake_canHelp> tuna-fish, n[
<javaJake_canHelp> np*
<AlexC_> xtknight: afaik no distro can work with jmicron without a lot of work as it's a Kernel issue,
<bruenig> dsquare, that line should work fine, I am so used to doing it for ntfs or fat32, where fmask and dmask are important, it is probably not as important on ext3 but it shouldn't harm anything
<aesiamun> optilab: i'm sorry, i have no idea what that means.
<soothsay> Flannel: The point is that it shouldn't nag you by default. Especially since no other distro has it configured like that
<lefty> soothsay: Thanks for the help, that clears things up
<wiseelben> javaJake_canHelp: aptgetted sun-java5-sdk
<javaJake_canHelp> wiseelben, OK. Give me a moment...
<TheVault> Hows everyone doing this evening?
<xtknight> aesiamun, asus P5W DH deluxe, core 2 duo
<dsquare> bruenig, tyvm :)
<optilab> aesiamun,  a board with a jmicron and 975x chip
<AlexC_> xtknight: I spent 3 weeks trying to get my Abit AB9 to work, I gave up and just brought a new motherboard - nothing worked. I emailed JMicron and they insisted there was no problem and everything was fine
<xtknight> AlexC_, jmicron support is in the latest kernels
<n-iCe> The terminal code to install JAVA?
<fdsasdf> omg IM SUCH A NOOB, i cant find the network-manager-gnome.deb on archive.ubuntu.com
<lefty> Flannel: Yeah...I'm just too lazy to type an extra few keys whilst loading up
<AlexC_> xtknight: really? well I hope so,
<soothsay> lefty: Put that in .bashrc so you don't have to type it everytime you log in
<xtknight> AlexC_, it works for most people.  i actually had trouble with it but later discovered it may have been my IDE drive
<TheVault> n-ICE: Go to Synaptics Package Manager
<Flannel> soothsay: Since it's in the code, I imagine the other distros edited the source to remove that.
<AlexC_> xtknight: yeah IDE hard drives/CD drives mess it up
<n-iCe> TheVault,  and search JAVA ?
<TheVault> n-ICE: Search Sun Java
<n-iCe> than you
<n-iCe> thank
<aesiamun> aesiamun: ah, no i don't.  You could try some of the source distros or maybe FC6
<lefty> soothsay: Ah yes .bashrc, that's what I was lookin for, thanks!!
<TheVault> n-iCE: Yuppers, Thats what I'm doing right now to install this extension that I really love!!!
<fdsasdf> found it
<fdsasdf> i tihhkn
<soothsay> Flannel: Is it hardcoded to start every time? (As opposed to only the first time)
<xtknight> AlexC_, ahh really so you had trouble with cds also?
<TheVault> Question: What good program, a replacement for Nero?
<xtknight> AlexC_, well i put in a promise ide controller and i still got errors with one of my cd drives :\...i was thinking libata problem maybe, or cdrom drive problem
<javaJake_canHelp> wiseelben, it works over here... hmmm...
<function1> why wont my battery charge over 70%?
<xtknight> TheVault, k3b
<TheVault> xtknight: Is it just like Nero?
<AlexC_> xtknight: yep. with my CD drive I could not boot Edgy to install Ubuntu, but when I found a spare CD drive it would boot up and install - but after installing I could not boot into Ubuntu
<aesiamun> function1: faulty battery?
<xtknight> TheVault, not really.  there is nerolinux but imo k3b is better yet
<Flannel> soothsay: display_copyright() is the function.  that file doesn't call it.  Let me check
<xtknight> TheVault, there isn't really a good Nero clone
<optilab> ok for those who need it here's a link : http://www.hentges.net/misc/howtos/p5wdh/index.shtml
<genii> function1: It's getting old and won't hold a full charge anymore?
<xtknight> regretablly
<wiseelben> javaJake: you installed the ones in the repos right?
<AlexC_> xtknight: if everything is SATA - it works, afaik. But there is a latest BIOS version that should fix all these problems, so update you're bios
<javaJake> wiseelben, yes.
<lilrayray> xtkinght: funniest thing happened; every time I clicked "paste" my computer froze!!!
<function1> aesiamun: i dont think so. its very new. it used to charge, but now the little battery icon just has a red circle with a dash over it
<xtknight> AlexC_, well the cd drive wouldnt work because JMicron support is not in the Edgy kenrel
<function1> but no errors
<TheVault> xtknight: Alrighty, I'll take your suggestion. I'm just thinking of all the software Iv used for Windows and getting a replacement for Linux & so far Iv found almost everything :)
<xtknight> AlexC_, i used a usb cd drive with dapper personally
<lilrayray> xtknight: I tried it three consecutive times, and it froze every time
<javaJake> wiseelben, can I see the exact error output? PM me if you want.
<xtknight> lilrayray, weird.  did you get the log on pastebin?
<aesiamun> function1: it has nothing to do with the OS, the battery charging is done in the hardware.
<javaJake> wiseelben, this will help me debug your issue.
<lilrayray> xtknight: not that I know of, it just died the instant I clicked paste
<malex> The regular install CD _is_ a live CD as well, right?
<aesiamun> function1: it might not be reporting itself correctly.  Or you might need to discharge it completely and recharge.
<xtknight> lilrayray, oh that sucks :O
<AlexC_> malex: Desktop is LiveCD,
<bruenig> dsquare, now that I think of it, it is probably best if you replace all those options with defaults, so the line should look like this, if you want to edit it: /dev/hda3   /media/hda3   ext3   defaults   0   0
<xtknight> lilrayray, upload the logs somewhere?
<function1> k. maybe i'll poke around in bios too..
<lilrayray> xtknight: umm, ok
<cheeseboy> how do i install kernel source?
<malex> AlexC_: Thanks.
<javaJake> lilrayray, namely pastebin.ca
<xtknight> cheeseboy, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<erUSUL> !kernel > cheeseboy
<aesiamun> function1: you probably won't find much in there.  A full discharge just involves unplugging the computer and letting it drain fully.
<dsquare> ok bruenig thank you. :)
<xtknight> cheeseboy, actually those are just headers (*.h) but that's all you need for compiling stuff.  source is on kernel.org i think
<xtknight> cheeseboy, er actually linux-source pkg for *.c files also
<n-iCe> TheVault,  doesn't found something
<cheeseboy> thnx
<javaJake> wiseelben, according to what Google's telling me, it sounds like "Cannot be resolved" means Java couldn't find a specific path either on your hard-drive or across the web.
<function1> aesiamun: also, the little gnome applet tells me the battery still has 100% capacity. k i guess i'll just let it drain then. thanks
<Heroin01> Cam someone help me to make a bASh script
<aesiamun> function1: if you can find some hard drive intensive task, it'll help drain the battery.
<wiseelben> javaJake: hum, do you know the confi file ubuntu uses to check which dirs to get the java stuff from?
<Heroin01> i just need it to run a few commands
<javaJake> Heroin01, best channel for that in the world is #bash. Really helpful.
<javaJake> Heroin01, oh, OK
<genii> Heroin01: What do you need it to do?
<Heroin01> THANK U
<TheVault> n-iCE: It should have. Do you have all the respitories enabled?
<Heroin01> THANKS U SO EVREddggf
<Heroin01> (K)
<aesiamun> wifi + brightest display + drive spinning = 3 hour life max
<n-iCe> TheVault, yes
<lefty> Anyone here tried RatPoison??
<xtknight> and cpu burn in?
<xtknight> :P
<genii> Heroin01 And yes, javaJake's suggestion is a good one to take your question there :)
<javaJake> lefty, yea, and it killed me. ;)
<TheVault> n-iCE: are you searching for the java software or the plugin or both?
<lefty> lol
<POVaddct> lefty: i am not sure if you meant this, but put "startup_message off" in your .screenrc
<optilab> what is the defaut password when sudo is not working?
<xtknight> optilab, what do you mean?
<lefty> .screenrc?
<javaJake> wiseelben, usually Java looks to the CLASSPATH and PATH variables, but that was on Windows... let me peek around here a bit.
<javaJake> wiseelben, in the meantime can you tell me what the error was exactly?
<POVaddct> lefty: werent you talking about the startup message of screen?
<wiseelben> javaJake: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" allwows you chose which java install to use
<optilab> seems my system is not completely installed, that's why sudo is not working so i want to use su
<TheVault> n-ICE: If all fails, go to the Add/Remove Programs under Applications. Then search Java there and your bound to find it
<wiseelben> javaJake: I pmed you
<lefty> Yeah, sorry, in /etc/screen?
<VeganChick> i don't know which version of beryl to use...
<bruenig> optilab, what do you mean sudo isn't working
<javaJake> wiseelben, you... did?
<Ash-Fox> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<javaJake> wiseelben, try again
<sidny4_> to get my wireless to work I have to type in modprobe ndiswrapper, how do I make the computer load ndiswrapper automatically?
<wiseelben> javaJake: try runnig that command, do yu see any "sdk" ones? I only see the runtime ones
<assasukasse> how do i set my swap partition on another hdd to be automatically used at ubuntu bootup?
<xtknight> sidny4, put it in /etc/modules
<POVaddct> lefty: /etc/screenrc is system-wide, ~/.screenrc is user-specific
<Ash-Fox> Any chance I can get a newer version of OpenOffice (like 2.1) instead of 2.0.4 through some alternative repositories for edgy?
<wiseelben> javaJake: nvm, here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10238/
<optilab> well sudo leave the console with no reaction for ever
<bruenig> assasukasse, put it in the fstab
<javaJake> wiseelben, *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<erUSUL> assasukasse: add a line to fstab
<javaJake> wiseelben, that's it.
<javaJake> wiseelben, but that's because you are going about that the wrong way. :)
<assasukasse> bruenig: what is the sintax
<bruenig> assasukasse, what is the name of your device, /dev/....
<javaJake> wiseelben, when you use update-alternatives, it is asking what version of that program you want to use.
<assasukasse> /dev/hdc3
<soothsay> POVaddct: Thanks (RE: startup message)
<erUSUL> assasukasse: use the one you already have as a template
<javaJake> wiseelben, so if you want different SDK's, you want different "javac"s.
<lefty> ah, thanks POVaddct, should .bashrc also work??
<wiseelben> javaJake: i see..
<TheVault> n-iCE: Did you find it?
<soothsay> Flannel: Problem solved: startup_message off in screenrc
<assasukasse> erUSUL: i don't have swap at now since i have 768mb ram
<bruenig> assasukasse, ok it should look like this /dev/hdc3 none            swap    sw              0       0 (put this in /etc/fstab)
<POVaddct> lefty: .bashrc has nothing to do with screen
<bruenig> wow those spaces are big
<assasukasse> thanks bruenig
<xtknight> optilab, where are you at the moment typing sudo?
<POVaddct> lefty: .bashrc is the startup file for interactive bashes
<n-iCe> TheVault,  says is installed
<optilab> xtknight,  in the terminal in xterm failsafe
<javaJake> The import java.util.Scanner cannot be resolved - sounds like you don't have Scanner installed... :?
<hosk> ls
<hosk> doh
<xtknight> optilab, hm root already, no?
<lefty> POVaddct: ahhhhhhh, im an idiot, yeah, thankyou, you saved me from an elementary error
<TheVault> n-ICE: Then its installed then. What are you needing java for, If I may ask
<xtknight> optilab, does it show # or $ at the prompt
<Flannel> soothsay: I figured there was something like that.  I didn't look though.  But really, you should be starting with unicode as well, so I don't know if that's doable in the rc, or only the parameter, but you may want to look into that
<wiseelben> javaJake: isn't Scanner a standard Java class and shuold be included in the SDK?
<javaJake> wiseelben, I know... :P
<optilab> xtknight,  $
<xtknight> optilab, sudo -i  ?
<bruenig> optilab, what does sudo apt-get update do for instance
<soothsay> Flannel: Okay thanks
<n-iCe> TheVault,  open limewire
<n-iCe> i can't
<optilab> xtknight,  it make the termibnal hang and typing ctrl+c doesn't kill the process
<sabrina__> j
<javaJake> wiseelben, java -version ? In other words, are you SURE you are using the official Java 5 SDK?
<bruenig> optilab, what does sudo apt-get update do for instance
<xtknight> optilab, weird i have no idea
<soothsay> Flannel: defutf8 on
<TheVault> n-iCE: yeah, thats going to be a problem, I had the same experience that your going through and I never got it to work. People where suggestion to use FrostWire, which is basicly Limewire but open source
<optilab> xtknight,  i got to kill x to make it work again, but the mouse and the keyboard are still working
<xtknight> optilab, what about what bruenig said
<optilab> xtknight,  so it's not related to X
<javaJake> wiseelben, take a look here: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/printthread.php?t=61942
<n-iCe> TheVault,  but i could few days ago, now i can't no idea why
<wiseelben> javaJake: Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<javaJake> wiseelben, namely the post by "boyaci".
<bruenig> optilab, I only ask because it might be your command that is making it hang. I have messed up commands before and had some weird stuff happen
<wiseelben> javaJake: if I do "javac -version" it gives me the eclipse version, perhaps ecplise screwed something up?
<javaJake> OK!
<javaJake> That's IT!
<bruenig> wiseelben, update-alternatives
<Psychoman> hi all
<panfist> hey, what are some good music players on ubuntu? is there one similar to foobar?
<Psychoman> i guess i'm going to read the faq first :)
<wiseelben> bruenig: irrelevant
<xtknight> panfist, i like audacious
<javaJake> bruenig, I was just going to ask what javac -version said. :D
<n-iCe> panfist, try xmms
<javaJake> wiseelben, totally relavent!
<TheVault> n-iCE: Oh, well congrats, you got farther than I did. Not sure how to help ya cause I'm a linux noob myself
<n-iCe> panfist,  is like winamp, the clone
* bruenig chuckles
<mEck0> I have problems booting ubuntu some times. I can't remember that I had these problem before I upgraded my nvidia-gfx driver. Also the hibernate-function doesn't work. The screen gets black after a while but the computer doesn't really shutdown. When I boot up, the progressbar below the ubuntu-logo, comes to about 50% (the half) and then stops and wont move... I must then hold down the powerkey on my laptop... I'm running Ubuntu Edgy.
<n-iCe> TheVault,  ok thank you
<javaJake> wiseelben, run "sudo update-alternatives --config javac"
<optilab> xtknight,  well it's freshly installed that's why it's a bit weird
<panfist> thanks @ xtnight and n-ice
<javaJake> wiseelben, and select the javac that has "sun" somewhere in its path
<TheVault> n-iCE: Your welcome. Wish I could have helped your further
<javaJake> wiseelben, mine says /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac
<TheVault> can someone help n-iCE about limewire & java.
<javaJake> Oh no, another Java issue. lol
<TheVault> I did my best
<javaJake> :P
<TheVault> javajake: Yeah I know
<n-iCe> frostwire *
<n-iCe> =p
<TheVault> javajake: He got farther on getting limewire to work and I didn't
<javaJake> n-iCe, what's the issue?
<n-iCe> look isn't launching and if i launch it in the terminal i recieve this message
<TheVault> thanks javajake for helping him
<javaJake> TheVault, np
<wiseelben> javaJake: thanks, that worked. I figured it would be something as simple as that..
<Psychoman> doesn't seem to contain what i need :)
<n-iCe> Starting FrostWire...
<n-iCe> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<n-iCe> 1.4.2-02
<n-iCe> OOPS, your java version is too old [java = 1.4.2-02] 
<n-iCe> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<TheVault> :)
<bruenig> wiseelben, your welcome
<POVaddct> lefty, soothsay: here is my screenrc: http://84.179.119.43:28932/
<n-iCe> And more messages
<javaJake> n-iCe, tada
<wiseelben> bruenig: stop stealing other people's glory
<javaJake> n-iCe, what does java -version say in a terminal?
<javaJake> bruenig, lol
<mEck0> can I check something in /var/log to get my answer asked?
<bruenig> stole his kill
<Psychoman> doesn someone know how to acces an external harddisk trough ssh (a sleepy external harddisk)
<n-iCe> java -version
<n-iCe> java version "1.4.2-02"
<wiseelben> bruenig: I alraey suggested your suggestion a while back ago, except it was "java" instead of "javac" =P
<panfist> do xmms or audacious support id3v2.4 tags?
<bruenig> wiseelben, irrelevant
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I have a logitech MX 500 mouse which I have a problem with. Could someone help me out?
<n-iCe> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<n-iCe> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<n-iCe> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<lilrayray> xtknight: alright, I had to go into windows to paste this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10242/ (Makes me think all the more that it is some how related to my internet/hardware)
<wiseelben> bruenig is irrelevant
<vader> Hello everyone, I have got one heck of a problem, I installed 6.10 and 6.06 and Kubuntu both. The only thing I have not tried is 64 bit. What is happening is after the initial updates the laptop locks so hard it will not allow me to log in with text or nothing. Mandriva 64 bit and suse 10.2 seem to be fine on it, but I preffer Ubuntu
<soothsay> mEck0: Hibernation/suspend problems are difficult to troubleshoot, especially with proprietary drivers. I personally can't hibernate and have intermittent issues with suspend (sadly)
<linuxe> hej
<bruenig> !info galternatives | wiseelben
<ubotu> wiseelben: galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 276 kB
<bruenig> wiseelben, since I know you need your gui
<nospi> hey
<linuxe> kiszka
<webguy> i have a mission critical server and am looking to create a backup image.  i am running ubuntu.  any suggestions for software that will allow me to do that?
<kaktuskatta> The mouse has some extra buttons that works fine in windows without the extra drivers. Any tip?
<javaJake> bruenig, be nice
<wiseelben> javaJake: it's ok, bruenig is a well known troll around here. He gets one-day bans about every week
<javaJake> n-iCe, run this: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<mEck0> soothsay, okey :( but what can be the problem with the bootups? can't I see whats wrong in some boot-log-file?
<linuxe> sexi?
<javaJake> wiseelben, lol
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: i cant get the thing
<linuxe> lololololol
<linuxe> ehe ehe
<javaJake> n-iCe, then run: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<n-iCe> javaJake,  sure hold on pls.
<slavik> The following Xorg config does not get me bigdesktop mode :( http://rafb.net/p/bygF3554.html
<javaJake> n-iCe, yep
<linuxe> sexi?
<lilrayray> xtknight: alright, I had to go into windows to paste this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10242/ (Makes me think all the more that it is some how related to my internet/hardware)
<bruenig> wiseelben, anything else you need, perhaps advice on how not to recursively remove your /usr/lib directory
<linuxe> a kuku
<webguy> i have a mission critical server and am looking to create a backup image.  i am running ubuntu.  any suggestions for software that will allow me to do that?
<wiseelben> bruenig: at least I have the ability to fsck without rendering my system useless
<soothsay> mEck0: You can trying killing gnome-power-manager, then starting it again with gnome-power-manager --no-daemon --verbose | tee -a suspend.log
<javaJake> webguy, yes, one moment
<Omni2> ;\
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: ?????
<Omni2> Omni
<bruenig> wiseelben, not my fault my disk has an error, I will correct it at feisty
<Omni2> why did you have to use this nick?
<wiseelben> webguy: there is something called "sbackup"
<cables> I want Nautilus to only show removeable media, like USB drives and CDs, on my desktop. However, if I enable volumes_visible in gconf, it insists on showing everything. Is there any way to change this?
<webguy> sorry one sec
<bruenig> webben, dd
<Omni2> why!
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Omni2
<ubotu> Omni2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chris2077> webguy: does magicISO work?
<javaJake> webguy, sbackup is an extremely simple backup program. If you want to use an advanced networked backup system, I recommend backuppc.
<Omni2> the hell?
<javaJake> webben, WAIT! I meant bacula!
<OldGeezer> webguy: from google http://martybugs.net/linux/image.cgi
<mEck0> soothsay, okey, when should I do that? when the boot stops? or now when I'm in Ubuntu?
<javaJake> :P
<active> any one help please getting a error when i try and install kwlan
<gopp> !ubuntu ulitmate editon
<gopp> any one here used ubuntu ulitmate editon
<bruenig> gopp, what do you need help with
<javaJake> gopp, didn't know it exists, but I'm interested. Link? :)
<N3WB> Question: Where is the grub config file in Ubuntu?
<cables> gopp, it's not supported.
<gopp> with townky
<gopp> javaJake google it
<cables> N3WB, /boot/grub/
<javaJake> N3WB, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<N3WB> ok
<javaJake> gopp, rofl, of course.
<N3WB> Thanks
<bruenig> gopp, what is that, it isn't in the repos at least not under that name
<soothsay> mEck0: Can you do anything when the boot stops?
<ohnonoagain> hi
<ircleuser> hello i am downlaoding ubuntu for the first time, trying it out from the disc. now i have a quik question for anyone who can answer? its regarding use on a mac
<wiseelben> gopp: there is no difference with the exception that it has more software on it, so you wouldn't have to download it all
<chris2077> gopp youve got everyone excited
<javaJake> Ubuntu Ultimate Edition: http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html
<bruenig> !anyone | ircleuser
<ubotu> ircleuser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cables> ircleuser, just ask the channel.
<Dreamxtreme> wheres xtknight gone???
<gopp> any hever know  what a good upnp server software
<mEck0> soothsay, I haven't try, but it looks like the screen is freezen :S
<gopp> I need help is setting up
<Mark17> how is it possible that i can access a server from the same subnet, but not from another subnet? (some information: www.streamservice.nl/result.jpg )
<|Amon|> i downloaded both ubuntu 6.06 lts and 6.10 and both boot, but then hang after i try to install... doesnt even get to the installer?
<gopp> gmedia is not fully supported yet
<bruenig> gopp, what is your original language
<|Amon|> halts and shuts down my pc
<gopp> hmm ebonics bruenig
<frojnd> how can I remove all that is related with apache, couse I have installed 2 apaches, one with wine (xampp) and one with apt so 2 apaches are running..
<PriceChild> |Amon|, tried the alternate installer?
<Agrajag> !ask | ircleuser
<ubotu> ircleuser: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dreamxtreme> o well can someone give us a hand
<ircleuser> ok, sorry i am new to linux so i bet this sounds stupid, but can i keep my machine natively running osx, and install this as a second option to boot from?
<JT__> I cant get My internet connection workin. wat do i have to do. is it just plug in. cuz i tried and didn't work.
<n-iCe> javaJake,
<n-iCe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IcemanV9> !ask | Dreamxtreme
<javaJake> ircleuser, ooo, this is hard with the existing installer
<ubotu> Dreamxtreme: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> ircleuser, Yes, apple have some software to help you with that... i think its "bootcamp"
<thiesen> Is there some easy GUI interface to handle cron jobs?
<ircleuser> ah you see i am on PPC
<ircleuser> powerbook g4
<bruenig> thiesen, cron itself is pretty easy
<n-iCe> javaJake, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10244/
<active> any one help please getting a error when i try and install kwlan
<ircleuser> you need an intel mac for bootcamp
<javaJake> n-iCe, OK
<gopp> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<bruenig> thiesen, need any help with a particular thing
<chris2077> my school computers are macs with mac os x, how can i tell them to boot from cd before anything else?
<javaJake> ircleuser, first you have to move your current OS into one part of the hard drive.
<thiesen> bruenig: if you happens to live in the terminal yes... :-)
<Dreamxtreme> yo a little help
<gopp> chris2077 if they are ppc
<gopp> hold the c
<gopp> when you boot
<PriceChild> Dreamxtreme, ask your question and see
<thiesen> bruenig: but what I I am an GUI junkie... :-)
<ircleuser> ok i can do that
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, what seems to be the issue
<ircleuser> then?
<bruenig> thiesen, no but seriously, the syntax is pretty easy
<|Amon|> any ideas? i have an amd athlon xp 2600+ with a soyo kt400 dragon ultra platinum mobo...
<wiseelben> chris2077: you shuold be able to edit where to boot first in the BIOS
<javaJake> ircleuser, what I'd do is lookup a guide on running Windows next to Ubuntu. The steps (I assume) are essentially the same.
<n-iCe> javaJake,  what should i type
<wiseelben> chris2077: nvm, just do what gopp said
<soothsay> mEck0: Yeah, so you probably won't be able to get any information about resuming from hibernation, only pre-suspend (gnome-power-daemon --verbose might not be that helpful). The other place to look is /var/log/messages for anything related to power (e.g. acpi, apm, gpm)
<chris2077> wisellben: macs dont have bios do they?
<active> i get a dependency is not satisfiable kdelibs4c2a error any one helppleae
<Dreamxtreme> im trying to install som e wi-fi drivers and i ve done make config but now i do make all and get loads of rubbish i have the txt
<bruenig> thiesen, if you explain what you are doing, you can probably figure it out after setting up one job, that is how I figured it out
<active> i get a dependency is not satisfiable kdelibs4c2a error any one helppleae
<chris2077> gopp:cheers
<soothsay> mEck0: Also /var/log/acipd
<soothsay> mEck0: Also /var/log/acpid
<ircleuser> i'm not sure, osx and windows are strikingly different and i have different architecture javajake
<thiesen> bruenig: I have a CS-server and I would like it to start automatically after I restart the machine
<wiseelben> active: you will need to install that dependency. You can try downlaoding the lib directly from: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/kdelibs4c2a
<soothsay> mEck0: ... and /var/log/hibernate
<KenSentMe> If i use dpkg -i to install an individual deb, should it install the dependencies automaticly, or should i install them manually?
<bruenig> thiesen, that doesn't sound like a cronjob, that sounds like an init thing
<|Amon|> any idea why my ubuntu install halts?
<javaJake> ircleuser, oh I know, but the setup on the hard drive ought to be the same. The only forseeable catches are the resizing of partitions (is this possible with OSX partition?) and the booting of OSX (how do we tell GRUB to do this the right way?).
<bruenig> thiesen, cron is time activated not even activated
<bruenig> s/even/event
<IcemanV9> |Amon|: try acpi=off
<xhost> well i am mesmerized
<thiesen> bruenig: oh... my fault of not using my brain there... hehehe
<javaJake> n-iCe, Just skip the docs
<|Amon|> i have xp installed and im trying to run ubuntu live first so that i can run qtparted to partition my hd to do a dual boot with xp
<PriceChild> wiseelben, please don't suggest that (active best you don't follow that advice)
<javaJake> n-iCe, not really needed
<active> how would i install it
<oskude> KenSentMe, AFAIK, it depends how the .deb was build
<active> can u dcc me pleae
<javaJake> n-iCe, so type "no" and hit ENTER.
<bruenig> thiesen, seems like you could add whatever command you needed to /etc/rc.local
<soothsay> mEck0: Anyway, whatever the output I can't help you, I don't have enough knowledge about hibernate/suspend problems.
<ircleuser> yeah i dont want booting osx to be affected in any way. i have lost my osx tiger discs so i cannot risk having to reboot from scratch ()
<con-man> !ps | con-man
<n-iCe> javaJake, :
<n-iCe> dpkg: error al procesar sun-java5-doc (--configure):
<con-man> !pastebin | con-man
<n-iCe>  el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1
<n-iCe> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<n-iCe>  sun-java5-doc
<n-iCe> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<n-iCe> erros
<KenSentMe> oskude, what do you mean? With this deb file i have dpkg lists all dependencies, but doens't install them
<javaJake> n-iCe, watch out...
<soothsay> mEck0: Check launchpad. There are many hibernate/suspend related issues there.
<n-iCe> errors
<wiseelben> PriceChild: well it is an unstable lib of course, but it doesn't mean that I shouldn't suggest it. I suppose I could have said, if you are willing to risk it, then you can do it
<cables> !msgthebot | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<soothsay> gth
<soothsay> gtg
<Dreamxtreme> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10245/ HERES THE TXT I GET when i try to make config
<xhost> can any one knows here how to configure nokia3230 with ubuntu to access internet in indua
<javaJake> n-iCe, you'll be getting hit about flooding
<ircleuser> thanks for the advice though, i have to go now
<PriceChild> wiseelben, Its compiled for debian... not ubuntu.
<ircleuser> cya guys
<con-man> !botabuse | cables
<n-iCe> sorry
<ubotu> cables: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<PriceChild> !paste | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<con-man> I just wanted to ask about pastebin
<javaJake> n-iCe, you can PM me instead
<oskude> KenSentMe, means, if it was build "the debian way" it would check for depencies, but if it was build with "checkinstall" or so, you would have to install the depencies manually
<thiesen> bruenig: as I implied I'm not a text-junkie... I'm a GUI junkie... I would like to have an easy way of doing that from x
<cables> con-man, in that case, /msg ubotu <whatever>
<con-man> ok
<|Amon|> 80GB hd (really 76)... and i want one ntfs partition (with xp) with a 50gb partition and a 1 fat32 partition with 5gb space to share between xp and ubuntu and a 19GB ext3 partition for ubuntu and a 1GB partition for swap... sound about right?
<n-iCe> thank you javaJake  i'll
<javaJake> n-iCe, OK, apparently the installation won't continue without the packages mentioned...
<bruenig> thiesen, do you know what the command would be?
<Dreamxtreme> javaJake: did u get that
<webguy> on second thought what i really need is a hot swap.  i have a ubuntu server in my office and want to create a mirror of that server that will sit at my house and keep in sync with the one at work
<thiesen> bruenig: the command of what??
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, no... I seem to have issues with PMs.... hmm
<javaJake> n-iCe, let me know when you PMed me
<KenSentMe> oskude, i think it's installed the debian way, but it still only lists the dependencies and doesn't install them
<Dreamxtreme> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10245/
<active> what one do i down load
<PriceChild> javaJake, you need to register your nick to pm
<bruenig> thiesen, what are you trying to do again, I thought start some server or something at restart
<n-iCe> javaJake, : DOne
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, are you registered on IRC?
<xhost> can any one knows here how to configure nokia3230 with ubuntu to access internet in indua
<javaJake> PriceChild, I did...
<Dreamxtreme> dont know
<xhost> can any one knows here how to configure nokia3230 with ubuntu to access internet.
<javaJake> I've even identified!!!
<javaJake> Grrr
<PriceChild> !repeat | xhost
<ubotu> xhost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PriceChild> javaJake, maybe the other user needs to then
<lilrayray> hi all, I am getting some serious, random crashes (6.10).  I have pasted my kernel.log.0, so is someone could maybe take a look at it, may be very helpful
<xhost> thanks ubotu
<webguy> on second thought what i really need is a hot swap.  i have a ubuntu server in my office and want to create a mirror of that server that will sit at my house and keep in sync with the one at work.  any tutuorials
<webguy> ?
<thiesen> bruenig: exactly... I have a machine with a CS-server on it... I want that to automatically start when I restart it...
<javaJake> PriceChild, would a firewall do it? Say, a business network firewall? :)
<oskude> KenSentMe, what do you mean by "lists the depencies" ?
<PriceChild> javaJake, nope
<|Amon|> javaJake: Get IPCop...
<cables> When I burn an ISO by right-clicking, and it automatically erases the disc, it always coasterizes the disc. However, it works fine if I erase it using GnomeBaker first. Any ideas?
<bruenig> thiesen, ok and do you know what the command is to start that
<Dreamxtreme> javaJake: can u see my pm now?
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, no, drat
<javaJake> n-iCe, sorry, no PMing
<wiseelben> cables: probably because when you right-click, it is burning it too fast
<hosk> xhost, http://akosidexter.wordpress.com/2006/10/19/xubuntu-internet-over-gprs-via-bluetooth/
<cyris> I just finished installing fc4 onto my test machine, so now i have windows xp pro, ubuntu server 6.06 and fc4 on the same hard drive. XP and FC4 boot fine, however Ubuntu gives me this error: nvalid or unsupported executable format. any ideas #ubnutu ?
<javaJake> |Amon|, that's not in the repos...
<n-iCe> javaJake,  isn't working ?
<javaJake> n-iCe, no
<n-iCe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cables> wiseelben, I choose "automatic" in both gnomebaker and in right click.
<xhost> thank you hosk
<POVaddct> javaJake, Dreamxtreme: you could join a new channel instead of PMing
<slavik> The following Xorg config does not get me bigdesktop mode :( http://rafb.net/p/bygF3554.html
<thiesen> bruenig: not as of now as I'm on my workstation atm... but if I knew how do set it up as an event then I would be able to figure it out on my own I think
<n-iCe> javaJake, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10247/
<chris2077> is it worth getting any anti-v software for ubuntu, or can i rely on updates?
<Dreamxtreme> javaJake: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10245/
<KenSentMe> oskude, after i do dpkg -i file.deb it says this: campsite depends on libxpm4 (>= 1); however: Package libxpm4 is not installed.
<bayziders> where is the  xorg.conf?
<javaJake> chris2077, IMHO, it isn't worth it
<wiseelben> cables: but their default settings might be different. I don't know how to edit nautilus' default settings, but perhaps you should look into that
<bruenig> thiesen, there is no gui way to edit that from what I know of. All you need to do is edit /etc/rc.local, by default all that is in there is a line that says exit 0, you put the command about the exit 0, and save, then it should work
<javaJake> chris2077, but it wouldn't hurt
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, ooo, I can't help with that right now
<oskude> KenSentMe, and still installs the package or aborts ?
<xhost> but hosk i was looking for internet on gprs over usb
<amss> howdy
<xhost> cable
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, you're looking at a minimum of 30 minutes debugging with me there.
<javaJake> amss, hey
<chris2077> javaJake: thanks, il keep on my to do list, near the bottom
<amss> does anyone know how i can find my computers mac address?
<cables> wiseelben, the dropdown menu for both shows the valid speed, and "automatic", so they seem to both be doing it at the right speed. I'll try selecting the speed specifically though. I should mention that the menu only shows one speed.
<amss> hey java jake
<KenSentMe> oskude, no, aborts
<Dreamxtreme> javaJake: please it would really help
<muppet> amss, ifconfig
<javaJake> n-iCe, OK, let me compile some steps for you...
<active> any one dcc me pleae to help me sort out this problem
<makuseru> is there any way to make an avi or mpeg into just an mp3, to have just audio?
<PriceChild> !pm | active
<ubotu> active: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, sorry, I have 20 minutes before I have to leave.
<hosk> xhost, oh, sorry, i'll google some more and see what i can come up with
<thiesen> bruenig: Hangon a sec... I will check this VMware Ubuntu installation...
<amss> duh
<cables> amss, it's usually printed on the label at the bottom of the computer if the NIC is built-in, or on the card if it's not.
<amss> ok muppet it was right there all the time..thanks
<cables> amss, but ifconfig works here
<Dreamxtreme> javaJake: ah rubbish
<|Amon|> who here is dual booting xp and ubuntu?
<Dreamxtreme> cheers anyway
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, one moment, I'll let you know if I can help..
<falciron> What's the best game for Ubuntu?
<amss> yeah I ran that already and didnt realizeit is the HWaddr field in ifconfig
<falciron> Amon, I'm dual-booting.
<javaJake> Join me on #dreamxtreme
<cables> amss, :)
<oskude> KenSentMe, hmm, now that i think of it, i can remember if "dpkg -i" allso installs depencies... what program are you installing ? its not in any ubuntu reposities ?
<qaldune> falciron: try nexuiz, tremulous, frets on fire
<oskude> KenSentMe, *cant
<n-iCe> javaJake,  rulez
<javaJake> n-iCe, hmmm?
<falciron> Thanks qaldune
<n-iCe> javaJake,  i mean: =) thank you =p
<GMWeezel> How can I have gedit print a file using the terminal?
<javaJake> n-iCe, oh, np
<KenSentMe> oskude, campsite. A cms that is not (yet) in the ubuntu repositories
<makuseru> is there any way to make an avi or mpeg into just an mp3, to have just audio?
<chris2077> | Amon |: be careful with gparted, not as hard as you think to accidentally get rid of filthy windows partition that is unfortunately needed for DBs
<dyrne> makuseru: mplayer can do that
<oskude> KenSentMe, a php based cms ?
<thiesen> bruenig: ok... I found that file and by default there isn't much in it except for some out-commented text...
<makuseru> dyrne: thanks, ill go read the manual on it
<KenSentMe> oskude, no, it needs to be compiled
<javaJake> n-iCe, goto this website: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index_jdk5.jsp and click "J2SE 5.0 Documentation", then select "J2SE(TM) Development Kit Documentation 5.0, English".
<javaJake> n-iCe, more instructions coming soon...
<KenSentMe> oskude, it also uses php but has a c engine
<wiseelben> cables: perhaps this will help: https://launchpad.net/nautilus-cd-burner/+bug/18298
<Dreamxtreme> how do i join #dreamxtreme
<K3nt1> i have multimedia buttons etc on my pc, like a wfi-switch. how do i make the switch  trigger an app/program
<jrib> Dreamxtreme: /join #dreamxtreme
<Dreamxtreme> i cant find it in the room list
<cables> wiseelben, thanks
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, if you want me to help you, please goto #dreamxtreme
<oskude> KenSentMe, ah ok... well, one way would be to install the depencies manually (if "dpkg -i" cant do that)
<bruenig_> wiseelben, fsck did just work so now you have nothing on me
<javaJake> Dreamxtreme, just type the following command in your chat box and hit enter: /join #dreamxtreme
<wiseelben> bruenig: risky move.. you fsck without unomunting?
<KenSentMe> oskude, yeah, i know.
<amss> thank yall very very much!
<amss> I appreciate the help:)
<wiseelben> bruenig: oh looks like you did unmount
<thiesen> bruenig: ok... I found that file and by default there isn't much in it except for some out-commented text...
<bruenig_> wiseelben, no I had power outage and it fscked when the power came back on
<n-iCe> javaJake,  now ?
<bruenig_> thiesen, right because you haven't put anything in it. All you do is put the command about the exit 0 and it will run at boot
<muppet> bruenig, if you do that to mounted - you more than likely will kill the box - so you need to use sudo and umount
<bruenig_> s/about/above/
<oskude> KenSentMe, but you got me interested, as use dpkg very rarely, if it can handle depencies...
<javaJake> n-iCe, hold on, hold on...
<thiesen> bruenig: Before or after the exit 0??
<nixnoob_> hey after a new kernel compile my video card driver no longer loads any reason why?
<Kronuz> hey, how can I resize my partition (I can't use gparted because I'm using a FakeRAID drive)
<amss> yall wouldnt know how to tell the mac address on a dozing machine wouldya?
<Kronuz> (or at least it's not listing my RAID drives)
<bruenig_> oskude, if you have a deb, you can do sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb && sudo apt-get install -f to fix the dependencies after the dpkg fails
<|Amon|> who here is running a dual boot with xp and ubuntu?
<muppet> amss, ask in ##windows
<amss> muppet ok:) didnt know if there would be such a place
<amss> thanks
<falciron> Amon, I am, as I said before.
<cheeseboy> how do i make directory writeable?
<oskude> KenSentMe, read what bruenig  said
<muppet> amss, ohhh there is
<bruenig_> thiesen, before
<active> i get a dependency is not satisfiable kdelibs4c2a error any one helppleae
<concept10> How do I kill Nautilus?  It keeps restarting
<bayziders> whoa beryl works
<javaJake> n-iCe, open a terminal and "cd" into the directory with the downloaded file.
<bayziders> yay
<falciron> Shoot it concept.
<chris2077> amss: sudo ifconfig -a
<n-iCe> cd Desktop
<javaJake> bayziders, coolest thing, isn't it? :)
<n-iCe> Done
<KenSentMe> bruenig, thanks for that info for oskude
<bruenig_> active, sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2a gives you what
<falciron> Maybe steel bullets?
<cheeseboy> how do i make directory writeable?
<ardchoille> concept10: nautilus is responsible for managing the desktop (icons, wallpaper, right click menu) and will respawn if you kill it.
<javaJake> n-iCe, next, run the following: chown root jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip && chgrp root jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip
<muppet> concept10, that is not a good thing, a reboot or killall nautilus (not best idea this side of the working machine)
<thiesen> bruenig_: ah... and it's only the command plus it's arguments on one line??
<bruenig_> cheeseboy, sudo chmod +w directory
<dyrne> cheeseboy: change the owner or group or just chmod -R +w dir/
<frojnd> how can I remove all that is related with apache, couse I have installed 2 apaches, one with wine (xampp) and one with apt so 2 apaches are running..
<nixnoob_> why doesnt my video driver load with my new kernel?
<atlantia> girr... i am running snmpd on a fresh ubuntu install.. netstat shows the device available but not listening on UDP 161, nmap shows port closed, what in ubuntu would block incoming connections or in snmpd would cause this issue?
<dyrne> cheeseboy: er dont do the -R unless you know what youre doing
<ardchoille> concept10: Why do you need to kill nautilus?
<concept10> muppet, ardchoille:  I know what it manages, I want it off my system, I don't want it to respond
<concept10> *respawn
<bruenig_> thiesen, right something like this
<muppet> concept10, so run windowmaker
<bruenig_> ls
<bruenig_> exit 0
<bruenig_> thiesen, but replace ls with whatever your command is
<sacater> anyone know a good media converter?
<javaJake> cheeseboy, chmod u+w <directory>
<qaldune> sacater ffmpeg
<sacater> qaldune: kk
<concept10> Does anyone know how to get rid of the Nautilus respawning process?
<javaJake> cheeseboy, if you mean the directory and all the files in it, run chmod u+x -R <directory>
<bruenig_> why just for u
<k31th> Anyone use a vario 2 and ubuntu to sync stuff?
<thiesen> bruenig_: that seems to be dead easy... weeee.... thanks alot man... and btw... as what does those commands get run as... root or any other user??
<javaJake> n-iCe, you still there?
<wiseelben> sacater: for a GUI app, try gnormalize or SoundConverter (both for audio)
<bruenig_> thiesen, root
<k31th> I cant get my smart phone to work in linux seems i need a windows bos?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<chris2077> whats the best game in the repos
<k31th> box*
<bruenig_> thiesen, so don't put sudo or anything like that in them
<concept10> muppet, BTW, I have windowmaker
<sacater> im after video converter
<javaJake> n-iCe, did you run the following: chown root jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip && chgrp root jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip
<n-iCe> javaJake,  yeah i didn't see that the file is still downlaoding =p hold on pls pls
<javaJake> OK
<dsquare> what is beagled-helper process please?? it restarts when i kill it and uses 79% of my cpu..
<phoenix24_> apache2 and php5 standard installation does not work at my desktop :(
<javaJake> n-iCe, we are down to 10 minutes. :(
<ardchoille> chris2077: That's extremely relative. That said, I like crack-attack, lbreakout2, chromiumBSD and amphetamine
<nospi> can you get WAMP for linux?
<phoenix24_> could someone help out?
<dsquare> hmm i stoped that worked.
<TheVault> Question, what a good program to make DVDs? Like you can add titles, backgrounds & all that sorta stuff?
<muppet> concept10, I was running it eariler today and my big regret was running nautilus, so I installed konqueror  - naut changed wallpaper and did *bad* stuff to my session
<n-iCe> javaJake,  what do you mean
<dsquare> nospi, try XMMS if by "wamp" you mean "winamp"
<variant> nospi: wamp?
<SilentDis> nospi, you're looking for XMMS
<oskude> nospi, AFAIK, its called LAMP
<javaJake> n-iCe, I mean, until I have to go
<plagerism> In Ubuntu edgy I used redhat's system-config-lvm to create some lvm volumes, that worked well, and I mirrored some important files such as music and such.  Now I have upgraded to feisty(re-installed) and the system-config-lvm gui no longer works.  I can mount most volumes except for the mirrored one.  I can mount each mirror separately, however changes in one dont show up in the other.  How would I go about resto
<plagerism> ring this mirror from the command line?
<ardchoille> TheVault: dvdstyler ?
<nospi> dsquare, no, wamp, it's Apache, PHP and MySQL in one
<bruenig_> TheVault, not in the repos but dvdstyler can make menus and such, you will need to make the compatible mpegs though to put into it with some other program
<thiesen> bruenig_: oh... I have to change directory to be able to start that server in that case... iirc there is something about using "&&" in the commandline or am I misstaken??
<nospi> dsquare, nevermind, it's only windows
<xtknight> wamp like lamp i assume..
<chris2077> ardchoille: work hard. play hard. thanks as well
<variant> nospi: you mean lamp
<xtknight> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheVault> Thats fine, I can do that
<nospi> variant, oh right
<nospi> variant, thanks :)
<dsquare> nospi oh ok
<xtknight> wamp lol
<concept10> muppet, Im trying to remove it from my system.  I want to run a custom desktop, I want to use XFCE's thunar instead of Nautilus
<nospi> xtknight, http://www.wampserver.com/en/
<bruenig_> thiesen, right cd && command, or you could probably just put those commands in order like cd and then on the next line the next command and so forth and so on
<TheVault> so dvdstyler is a good program for that sorta stuff?
<cables> Is Ktorrent comparable to Azureus/uTorrent in features?
<xtknight> change your name to elmer fudd :P
<fastfinger> hello
<TheVault> Will it burn the DVD right there to or will I have to get another program to do that?
<bruenig_> cables, utorrent > ktorrent > azureus
<bruenig_> TheVault, it will burn the dvd from there
<muppet> concept10 so sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome
<nospi> bruenig_, does that mean uTorrent is the best?
<variant> concept10: one thing you could do is ln -sf /usr/bin/thunar /usr/bin/nautilus but that will also stop you havein desktop icons (provided by nautilus
<xtknight> nospi, ah wamp = windows lamp
<cables> bruenig_, thanks, but why ktorrent>azureus?
<nospi> xtknight, yeah
<ohnonoagain> im trying to hook up my ubuntu laptop to my plasma tv but i get just a blank screen, when i hook the laptop up to my spare computer monitor it works perfectly. I suspect it is a resolution issue anyone know how to fix this?
<muppet> concept10 don't try to upgrade from there
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me, my lib-tk package is causing all kinds of apt problems
<TheVault> bruenig: Sweet. Can dvdstyler be installed from the Synaptics Package Manager?
<Yggdrasil> i tried everything but cant figure it out
<ardchoille> concept10: You on Edgy?
<thiesen> bruenig_: oh... so /etc/rc.local works like a kind of batchfile if you put the commands on each line??
<bruenig_> TheVault, don't think so, there is a deb though
<concept10> muppet, been on Feisty for two months
<TheVault> bruenig: Alrighty, Thanks
<Regner> could any one help me get dvd playback, more specificly mpeg2. i followed some guides and yet it still is not working
<muppet> concept10, have fun
<bruenig_> thiesen, it just runs the command one after the other
<bruenig_> commands
<n-iCe> javaJake,  55%
<oslo> salut un moyen de voir combien de mga on transit ds ma carte reseau depuis le dernier alumage du pc ?
<n-iCe> :S
<fastfinger> i need a little help with setting up my network pppoe protocol but it uses a user name password system
<xtknight> !fr | oslo
<ubotu> oslo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<concept10> muppet, you can do what you like, when you know what youre doing
<javaJake> n-iCe, brrr
<cyris> Can anyone help with an Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format error on Ubuntu boot ?
<thiesen> bruenig_: just like a batchfile would do then... :-)
<variant> Regner: apt-get install vlc then use vlc to open your movie files. this supports mpeg2
<bruenig_> cables, memory issues, ktorrent now has rss so I would use that over azureus which was the only thing azureus really had it
<javaJake> n-iCe, downthemall.net - best extension in the world!
<n-iCe> hahahaa
<n-iCe> brrrrr
<bruenig_> had on it*
<n-iCe> javaJake,  ? what's that
<thiesen> bruenig_: TY for the wonderful information you gave me...
<javaJake> that'll increase download speads
<javaJake> It's a download manager, basically
<javaJake> With advanced features
<n-iCe> i'm using 1 MB
<TheVault> I don't see no respitories for Dvd Styler
<fastfinger> can someoen help me with that?
<bruenig_> TheVault, it isn't in the repos, I told you
<ardchoille> !dvdstyler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdstyler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> n-iCe, 1 MB/s?
<TheVault> alrighty
<n-iCe> javaJake,  yeah
<SilentDis> fastfinger, sorry, i missed your question...
<fastfinger> i need a little help with setting up my network pppoe protocol but it uses a user name password system
<variant> javaJake: i get approx 13MB/s :P
<javaJake> n-iCe, wow!
<grndslm> anyone know how i can adjust my brightness with the command line??  xgamma -gamma <value> isn't quite what i was hoping for...
<javaJake> variant, on what internet connection
<SilentDis> !pppoe | fastfinger
<ubotu> fastfinger: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sasch> hi all can help me with apt and one packet
<concept10> muppet, to be safe, you basically have to just get the meta-packages before upgrade.  After upgrade, I remove all packages I don't need
<fastfinger> thanks
<variant> javaJake: the data center where i work..
<javaJake> variant, wheweee
<Yggdrasil> cans somone help me ??? :":: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10251/
<muppet> concept10, I know this
<bruenig_> TheVault, do this to install it: cd && wget http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/dvdstyler/dvdstyler_1.5b4-1_i386.deb && wget http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wxsvg/wxsvg_1.0b5-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i *.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
<sasch> i have lunch apt-get dist-upgrade
<SilentDis> fastfinger, no troubles.  i've yet to mess with PPPoE myself, but the FAQs and HowTos are pretty darn good from my experience :)
<sasch> and now say
<cables> How does one enable BurnProof/BurnFree in nautilus-cd-burner?
<ohnonoagain> HI im trying to hook up my ubuntu laptop to my plasma tv but i get just a blank screen, when i hook the laptop up to my spare computer monitor it works perfectly. I suspect it is a resolution issue of some sort anyone know how to fix this?
<lisapc> whats a good disk image application for Ubuntu?
<bruenig_> !iso | lisapc
<sasch>  courier-authlib-userdb: Depends: courier-authlib but it is not installed
<ubotu> lisapc: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fastfinger> SilentDis i read some of it but
<variant> javaJake: the line to the office is not rate limited, the only thing that makes it so slow (13MB/s) is the fact that I have 100mb nic
<fastfinger> its for the one where it automatically connects
<lisapc> bruenig_, I want to create a backup image of my whole Ubuntu partition
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | lisapc
<javaJake> variant, rofl
<sasch> but when I try to install courier-authlib
<ubotu> lisapc: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<fastfinger> but mine uses user name and password
<bruenig_> lisapc, use dd then
<sasch> apt don't get
<variant> javaJake: with gig nick would get more like 100MB/s (if i found a server capable of providing that of course)
<ardchoille> lisapc: Ignore that
<ardchoille> !partimage | lisapc
<Yggdrasil> cans somone help me ???  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10251/
<ubotu> lisapc: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<n-iCe> javaJake, : Broadband Link
<n-iCe> Connection Speed:
<n-iCe>  Incoming: 1024 kbps
<n-iCe>  Outgoing: 128 kbps
<javaJake> n-iCe, not bad
<lisapc> ardchoille, ok ty
<bruenig_> Yggdrasil, try sudo apt-get install -f
<muppet> n-iCe, not nice - don't do that - please use a pastebin
<oskude> Yggdrasil, and "sudo apt-get -f install" gives you same errors ? which ubuntu version ?
<variant> javaJake: if my hd was capable of writing data that fast too.. which it's not :)
<n-iCe> javaJake,  in 6 months 2 MB
<Yggdrasil> oskude yes same errors
<Yggdrasil> thoughti included that in there
<javaJake> n-iCe, 4 minutes left on my end
<n-iCe> noooooooo
<n-iCe> 90%
<Yggdrasil> i think its dapper , how can i tell
<Darius08x> Hello everyone, I'm having problems with my WLAN, I'm using ubuntu fiesty fawn herd 5. On an inspiron | 2000 notebook. And a broadcom 4300 a/b/g wireless card (or something like that) I got this fixed before using bcm43xx, but I don't remember what I did. It was some apt-get commands, but I have no idea what they are, any help?
<bruenig_> Yggdrasil, lsb_release -a
<lisapc> ardchoille, http://ping.windowsdream.com/  <-- any good?
<bruenig_> Darius08x, #ubuntu+1
<variant> Darius08x: ask in #u..
<karl-erik__> Hi. I'm using a HP laptop, and the network card is from broadcom. Ubuntu seems to pick up the network card fine, but even after typing in the essid, key and enabling it, it doesn't work. no pages are loading. any idea why?
<n-iCe> 93
<variant> Darius08x: see bruenig_
<Yggdrasil> its dapper
<n-iCe> 94
<ompaul> n-iCe, you are offtopic dude - that one is for the nice offtopic chatting space
<Yggdrasil> darius its bcm43xx firmware cutter
<qaldune> karl-erik__ try dhclient
<ardchoille> lisapc: I don't have the capability to view webpages ATM
<TheVault> Now I got errors
<SilentDis> Darius08x, check out #ubuntu+1, as 7.04 is still pre-release
<Darius08x> ok thank you.
<n-iCe> 98%
<TheVault> dvdauthor, mjpegtools, netpbm, mpgtx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@189.134.4.163]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lisapc> ardchoille, lol
<Yggdrasil> bruening what do you think ?
<bruenig_> TheVault, paste any errors you get, you are supposed to get some errors
<oskude> Yggdrasil, is that package coming from "official" ubuntu repo ?
<javaJake> n-iCe, wow, that went faster since I said 4%. :D
<lisapc> bruenig_, http://ping.windowsdream.com/  <-- any good?
<bruenig_> Yggdrasil, did sudo apt-get install -f not work
<ompaul> javaJake, that conversation is over
<fastfinger> SilentDis thatnks, the link has exaclty what i need step by step :D
<javaJake> n-iCe, I mean 4m
<Yggdrasil> yes it did not work
<karl-erik__> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<karl-erik__> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<karl-erik__> All rights reserved.
<karl-erik__> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<karl-erik__> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<karl-erik__> Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permission denied
<SilentDis> fastfinger, awesome!
<karl-erik__> drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<javaJake> ompaul, huh?
<TheVault>  dvdstyler: Depends: dvdauthor but it is not going to be installed
<TheVault>              Depends: mjpegtools but it is not going to be installed
<TheVault>              Depends: netpbm but it is not going to be installed
<TheVault>              Depends: mpgtx but it is not going to be installed
<TheVault> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<PriceChild> !paste | karl-erik__
<ubotu> karl-erik__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !paste | TheVault
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> TheVault: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<qaldune> karl-erik sudo dhclient
<TheVault> shit, sorry
<PriceChild> !ohmy > TheVault
<ompaul> !lanuage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanuage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> well thats better
<bruenig_> TheVault, oh my fault, I should have done ; sudo apt-get install -f not && sudo apt-get install -f (nevertheless just do sudo apt-get install -f)
<PriceChild> ompaul, 0:1 pricechild
<javaJake> rofl
<TheVault> can you repaste what you pasted above with the correct format
<Yggdrasil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10254/
<bruenig_> TheVault, just do sudo apt-get install -f, that is the command that will fix all the dependencies
<ompaul> karl-erik__,  DO NOT paste in here thanks
<ohnonoagain> does anyone know how to lower the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<karl-erik__> Sorry, won't do again.
<TheVault> alright
<PriceChild> ohnonoagain, system > prefs > screen resolution
<variant> this chan should automatically overflow to ubuntu1/2/3 etc at 200 users..
<lisapc> PriceChild,  http://ping.windowsdream.com/  <-- any good?
<bruenig_> TheVault, it didn't get to that command because I used && which only works when there aren't errors, but there were errors by design
<SilentDis> ohnonoagain, sudo dpkg-reconfigur xserver-xorg, if what PriceChild said doesn't work
<variant> 1117 nicks is a joke
<SilentDis> ohnonoagain, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, if what PriceChild said doesn't work
<PriceChild> !offtopic | variant
<ubotu> variant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yggdrasil> oskude bruenig_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10254/
<variant> lol
<PriceChild> not a clue lisapc
* SilentDis runs off to get another bowl of homemade clam chowder
<variant> PriceChild: indeed
<bruenig> no more _
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: ping?
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, ?
<TheVault> alright, did that command and now it I guess it installed those things
<oskude> Yggdrasil, i would do "sudo apt-get upgrade" before installing that package... but i doubt it will help this problem...
<Yggdrasil> oskude bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10254/
<Yggdrasil> oskude, done that. same thing
<javaJake> n-iCe, how's it coming?
<karl-erik__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10255/
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, Please don't direct questions to specific users until they start helping you on that problem.
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, I don't know, you might try sudo apt-get remove libtk-png-perl && sudo apt-get install -f
<Psychoman> does someone know how to auto mount an external harddisk at boot?
<cpk1> anyone have any idea where I can start with what I think is an X session problem? wine wont run inside my X session but if I log in another user in a new X session wine works fine even working out of my normal users wine dir
<POVaddct> is there a kernel 2.6.18 package for edgy?
<Yggdrasil> oskude this all started when i was install some stock ticker
<Yggdrasil> last week
<xtknight> POVaddct, not an official one, yet
<POVaddct> hmm
<nick_> can anyone help me make the 1280x1024 resolution avaialbe
<xtknight> POVaddct, 2.6.17-11 is latest
<PriceChild> xtknight, "yet" - it won't be updated
<oskude> Yggdrasil, one (stupid) way would be to do "sudo apt-get clean" and then the last command again to see from which repo that "problem" package comes from...
<chris2077> cpk1: can you sort that out in the bios?
<ompaul> !resolution > nick_
<Yggdrasil> haha tried that too
<ompaul> nick_, please see the message from the bot thanks
<bruenig> PsychoBud, what is its name (/dev/what) and what is it formatted as
<xtknight> PriceChild, why not?
<POVaddct> xtknight: do you know if they backported zd1211rw driver for 2.6.17?
<cpk1> chris2077: ?? this has nothing to do with the bios
<nick_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lisapc> PriceChild, lol ok :)
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, it appears to fail because it doesn't want to overwrite what another package put there, if you removed that other package...
<PriceChild> xtknight, because edgy is frozen. Only critical security fixes and bugfixes get updated.
<chris2077> cpk1: sorry, thought you posted the external hd question, my bad
<javaJake> mods, why was n-iCe banned?
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: actually, you *did* help me with a specific problem
<xtknight> POVaddct,  well i have some 2.6.18 debs on ubuntuforums, used for core 2 duo problems
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: I thought you may be interested in the resolution?
<TheVault> yeah, why is n-iCE banned? I was helping him earlier
<xtknight> PriceChild, didnt edgy used to use 2.6.16? or no
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, lol ok keep talking...
<Psychoman> bruenig, it's an ext3 on /dev/sda1
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: heh
<javaJake> optilab, can you unban n-iCe ?
<xtknight> n-iCe, was spamming i think
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: righty, remember I had a lot of trouble getting a custom kernel and nvidia-glx working in Edgy?
<lisapc> if I chose to put display to sleep after 10mins, will this affect any current downloads etc?
<oskude> Yggdrasil, dapper doest have stock ticker ? (i assume gnome applet?)
<karl-erik__> sorry, mistake in typing earlier. summarized the problem in here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10256/
<ompaul> TheVault, for pasting not clever material
<xtknight> but it seemed like a mistake
<Yggdrasil> oskude it was called um.. something
<oskude> Yggdrasil, *gnome panel applet
<Yggdrasil> anyway it screwed it all up
<PriceChild> javaJake, TheVault He was warned several times.
<SilentDis> xtknight, edgy's release kernel was 2.6.17-10, latest is 2.6.17-11
<wolferine> anyone use gDesklets?
<TheVault> oh
<javaJake> PriceChild, OK
<TheVault> that explains it
<bruenig> PsychoBud, ok then do sudo mkdir /media/sda1, and then gksu gedit /etc/fstab and add this line to it: /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<xtknight> SilentDis, ah alright.  i had thought edgy used an older one at one point (like .16)
<oskude> Yggdrasil, did you install it with apt-get or dpkg ?
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: turns out that either a) the Ubuntu kernel source, or b) the low-latency patches clobber some #defines include/linux/interrupts.h
<ompaul> TheVault, paste in pastebin and info here I'll unban but if it happens again long time no chat
<Psychoman> bruenig, that's what i did
<javaJake> PriceChild, is there a time-limit on his ban?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, what was the problem again?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@189.134.4.163]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> PsychoBud, and sudo mount -a does what
<IB234> I've followed the FAQ for installing the nVidia drivers as well as attempting to use a tool called Envy which automatically installs the drivers, but when I install them and restart, the screen goes black and won't display anything. Any ideas anyone? (Ubuntu 6.10, integrated geforce 6100 graphics)
<ompaul> TheVault, by the way it was a mute
<TheVault> ompaul: Yeah, I keep forgetting about the paste bin
<SilentDis> xtknight, might have before release.  I was on dapper at that point though.  I tend not to try prerelease versions myself.
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: NVidia installer wouldn't compile the driver hooks, m-a a-i nvidia-glx died with a not-clearly-specified error
<Psychoman> bruenig, i'll check, but i know i can mount the harddisk by hand with mount /dev/sda1
<ompaul> !pastebin > TheVault
<w0rmy> hi, when I run update manager I get 404 error on all the download attempts... any idea ?
<bruenig> PsychoBud, right but did you put that line in the fstab
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, ahh
<xtknight> POVaddct, 2.6.18 deb http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326343
<ompaul> w0rmy, does the box have a network connection?
<TheVault> ompaul: Yeah, I'll remember the pastebin from now on :P
<POVaddct> xtknight: thanks
<xtknight> POVaddct, 2.6.19.1 actaully
<ub12> I have a program -qcad - using qt. How do I change the default font in the drop down lists?
<Yggdrasil> oskude smtm
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: I need to do a bit more checking to tie it down to a specific thing, but certainly copying the vanilla header file back makes the NVidia installer happy
<w0rmy> ompaul, well, I am talking to you now
<bruenig> TheVault, that worked?
<Psychoman> bruenig, i did
<bruenig> PsychoBud, pastebin your /etc/fstab then
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: it's not a solved problem, but I know what causes it now ;-)
<TheVault> bruenig: Have not opened it yet, doing so now
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, cool, file a bug! :)
<Psychoman>  bruenig, mount -a will also mount the external harddisk
<ompaul> w0rmy, so is that via a proxy
<oskude> Yggdrasil, did you install it with apt-get or dpkg ?
<bruenig> Psychoman, ok then it should mount at boot
<Yggdrasil> oskude apt-get
<TheVault> wheres the program at?
<w0rmy> nope, just home network. used to work excellent till 2 days ago
<Psychoman> bruenig, it doesn't :) i'll check some logs then
<TheVault> bruenig: Wheres the program?
<xtknight> POVaddct, i also happen to have 2.6.20.2 w/ low latency patch if that interests u at all, i wouldn't mind uploading it
<Yggdrasil> oskude tryign to apt-get remove it...
<bruenig> TheVault, oh there may not be a menu entry, just run dvdstyler
<TheVault> alright
<w0rmy> I get alot of: W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxmu/libxmu-headers_1.0.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<w0rmy>   404 Not Found [IP: 192.116.202.128 80] 
<ompaul> w0rmy, so then all I can say is wherever you are pointing maybe that is not working correctly
<POVaddct> xtknight: actually i am only looking for a kernel with zd1211rw driver
<ub12> Has anyone any experience with qt based applications?
<bruenig> TheVault, oh and it always has some mailcap error, but just ignore that
<xtknight> POVaddct, is that something that needs to be selected at compile?
<POVaddct> xtknight: i know that driver appeared first in 2.6.18
<oskude> Yggdrasil, yeah, do that. and then upgrade (and maybe "sudo apt-get update" before that)
<Psychoman> bruenig, in /var/log/boot it says that /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<Yggdrasil> doh, that totaly fixed it
<xtknight> POVaddct, well wasit not default selected in the new kernels w/ support for it?
<TheVault> bruenig: Alrighty...its opened
<ompaul> w0rmy, so change that to ie not il and see if it works (they have huge well connected pipes
<Yggdrasil> oskude thanks for the help
<POVaddct> xtknight: dont know
<xtknight> POVaddct, i can check if my config has it, sec
<bruenig> Psychoman, hmmm
<xtknight> POVaddct, know the config var name?
<w0rmy> ompaul, how do I do that ?!
<Yggdrasil> POVaddct are you guys talking about recording ?
<oskude> Yggdrasil, that maybe got rid off the error, but is smtm still installed ?
<TheVault> Wow, the interface is nice for DVD Styler
<Psychoman> bruenig, i'll paste my fstab to be sure
<Yggdrasil> oskude negative i apt-=get removed it
<ompaul> w0rmy, change back tomorrow, >>sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list<<
<POVaddct> Yggdrasil: no, i talk about support for zydas zd 1211 (usb wlan)
<bruenig> Psychoman, ok but if mount -a is working then your fstab should be in order, or so I would think
<Yggdrasil> mhm...
<Yggdrasil> interesting
<xtknight> POVaddct, CONFIG_ZD1211RW=m (yes, compiled as module)  for my 2.6.20.2 kernel.  same i assume for 2.6.19.1.  i didnt ever touch the option since
<Yggdrasil> bruenig thanks to u as well
<datakid23> hola, where should I save my newly created crontab file for auto apt-getting at midnight?
<ompaul> Seveas, I want to remind you of a time when there were 1/10 of the users there are now
<lisapc> is there any way to create a DVD from Ubuntu that loads a DVD menu and then plays the AVI file?
<Psychoman> bruenig, hee it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10258/
<Yggdrasil> datakid23 maybe in /usr/local/bin ?
<julianito> please i want to go to ubuntu.fr
<xtknight> !fr | julianito
<ubotu> julianito: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<datakid23> ok - will it stilll know to execute from there - your "maybe" makes me nervous
<TheVault> I can create a shortcut to DVDStyler if I make a new launcher and make the command for dvdstyler
<datakid23> ?
<naveen> how is everyone?
<julianito> thanks
<wc> Does anyone know how to mount a filesystem a loop device without knowing the file system type?
<TheVault> am I correct on that?
<xtknight> wc, "-t auto" ?
<xtknight> wc, or omit -t completely and juts use -o loop?  it doesn't work?
<wc> I've tried mount -o loop
<naveen> -t auto or omit -t
<OuZo> were can i get a gantt chart for any of the ubuntu projects? thanks
<xtknight> wc, what are you mounting
<wc> it asks for a fs
<w0rmy> ompaul, ie is for sure ?
<naveen> damn, I hate your typing speed xt
<nospi> i can't save my php files into /var/www
<wc> tried -t auto
<xtknight> :)
<nospi> it says i don't have permission
<xtknight> i hate typing my speed too
<lisapc> TheVault, whats DVDStyler?
<ompaul> w0rmy, ie is ireland
<TheVault> lisapc: A program used for making DVS
<bruenig> Psychoman, that line looks fine, maybe if you did it by uuid, do file /dev/disk/by-uuid/* | grep sda1 to find out what the uid for
<TheVault> *DVDs
<oskude> nospi, /var/www is owned by user "root"
<lisapc> TheVault, can I make a DVD using my AVI file?
<xtknight> bruenig, Psychoman  'blkid' is a shortcut
<wc> Its an image of a file system, Ive mounted it under suse with -o loop
<bruenig> oh
<TheVault> lisapc: Gotta convert it to MPEG first
<w0rmy> ompaul,  ie will work really slow for me... do you know whats the prefix of a US server ?
<ompaul> w0rmy, they shift more bites per day than kernel.org
<bruenig> xtknight, good to know
<xtknight> wc, iso9660?
<wc> Under Ubuntu I cant for some reason
<nospi> oskude, how do i put my files in there then? i want to run a webserver
<bruenig> !info devede | lisapc
<nospi> oskude, nevermind, i used sudo nano
<ubotu> lisapc: devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<lisapc> TheVault, Couldn't find package dvdstyle
<wc> I've tried iso9660
<TheVault> lisapc: http://vixy.net - is a good place to convert video files
<w0rmy> israel <-> europe works really slow in israel
<xtknight> wc, well it's a .iso right?  or is it casper or something
<lisapc> bruenig, ty:)
<bimberi> OuZo: don't know of a gantt chart but there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Psychoman> bruenig, i got : bash: /dev/disk/by-uuid/0675a8e0-a996-49fc-ac54-f785f12e0db3: Permission denied
<lisapc> TheVault, ok ty
<oskude> nospi, you, thats one of the ways
<riaal> Anyone having any sugestions about an easy to install wireless card for ubuntu? My cNet Ralink won't work what ever I do =/
<TheVault> lisapc: your welcome
<oskude> nospi, *yup
<bruenig> lisapc, dvdstyler only works with mpegs, devede can conver things to complaint mpegs and then you can use dvdstyler for the menus and such
<wc> I have no clue, I was just given an Image of a file system and well here I am
<bruenig> PsychoBud, try blkid like xtknight said
<nospi> oskude, also, what's the line in apache2.conf i edit if i want to change the www folder?
<ompaul> w0rmy, make it us then] 
<Flannel> nospi: It's not.  Since that's a site specific change, it's in sites-available,
<dyrne> riaal: proxim orinoco always works well for me. cisco cards i believe too
<w0rmy> thanks ompaul  !
<Ng> wc: what does "file /path/to/file" say?
<xtknight> Psychoman,  not sure why youre getting that, bruenig's longer cmd wroks for me with no permission problems .  but ya try blkid or 'sudo blkid' if all else fails
<Flannel> nospi: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<nospi> Flannel, oh right, thanks. the site i was on said it was in apache2.conf
<lisapc> bruenig, it says dvdstyler cannot be found
<riaal> dyrne, okey, I will have a look at it, thanks
<OuZo> bimberi: thanks, im sure that can help :)
<bruenig> lisapc, did you get devede installed?
<lisapc> bruenig, insyalling now
<ompaul> w0rmy, then after that do sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> nospi: right, ubuntu does things a bit differently.  apache2.conf is server wide, module specific stuff is in the appropriate files in mods-available and site specific stuff is in sites-available, makes it nice and modular
<wc> The thing is that it mounts with just mount -o loop on other OS's
<wc> ...with older kernels
<wc> if that makes any difference
<xtknight> wc, what's an "image of a filesystem"?  not sure what you mean, where did it come from?  anyway do the "file" command on it like Ng said
<lisapc> bruenig, devede is now installed
<Psychoman> here is my blkid : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10260/
<nospi> Flannel, oh ok
<lisapc> bruenig, how do I now install dvdstyler?
<bimberi> OuZo: yw :)
<bruenig> lisapc, here is the command for dvdstyler: cd && wget http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/dvdstyler/dvdstyler_1.5b4-1_i386.deb && wget http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wxsvg/wxsvg_1.0b5-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i *.deb ; sudo apt-get install -f
<xtknight> Psychoman, he wanted you to find sda1 i think so it's /dev/sda1: UUID="78a6979f-4b4d-41c1-b7b7-0f4941f1608f"
<oskude> nospi, just realized what Flannel said :)
<nospi> Flannel, should i change the www folder to one that i can acces then? without sudo'ing?
<lisapc> bruenig, wow, thatgs one command :P hehe
<nospi> oskude, heh :P
<wc> linux: Minix filesystem, 30 char names
<Flannel> nospi: that way, for instance, you can have two separate 'sites' on two separate ports, with two different [whatever]  (root locations on your filesystem, etc).
<xtknight> lol i love those commands u type out bruenig
<Ng> lisapc: it's 5 commands ;)
<Psychoman> xtknight, i'll add it the same wat to my fstab, brb
<nospi> Flannel, oh righ
<arrenlex> bruenig: You do know of this magical directory called /tmp which was invented for files like that, right? :)
<lisapc> Ng, hehe :)
<oskude> nospi, i would recommend using "public_html" in you user folder (if that fits your needs)
<lisapc> bruenig, you are so clever :) ty
<lisapc> brb
<bruenig> arrenlex, ah
<TheVault> gotta run everyone, Thanks for all your help
<Ng> lisapc: && means "do this if the previous command succeeded" and the ; means "now do this regardless of the previous command's exit status" :)
<TheVault> :)
<Flannel> nospi: /var/www is default, and traditional.  There are other solutions.  If you're doing this for personal use, you might use the userdir thing, that oskude just said
<nospi> oskude, yeah, it's just a test for now. i don't actually have a site to host yet
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: I will file a bug, if I can prove it's Ubuntu's fault and not mine ;-)
<bruenig> arrenlex, maybe they will learn something if they see the debs in their home directory
<nospi> oskude, just want to get it set up
<cafuego_> lisapc: Do not run that command in a dir that  already contains .deb files.
<w0rmy> ompaul, is there another file to edit ? I still get IL servers
<nospi> Flannel, ok, i'll try that
<UNDERsoN> Hi All does anybody has problem with installation proftpd? Who can help me
<TheVault> later everyone
<Jetfighrt395934> bruenig, can I view a list of packages?
<Flannel> nospi: public_html folder in your home dir, then go to /your.ip/~username/
<w0rmy> ompaul, and they all fail
<wc> Well I was asked to add a driver to an old image that is used on a network
<Ng> wc: try adding -t minix then
<wc> Its a novell linux.2 image
<wc> ok, I'll try that
<nospi> Flannel, right
<bruenig> Jetfighrt395934, synaptic has a lot of packages
<Flannel> nospi: Or, just use sudo to copy stuff, or add yourself to the www-data group, and make the folders group writeable, or [a bunch of other methods] 
<ompaul> w0rmy, just check that you saved it correctly use nano on it again
<cafuego_> wc: 'file <imgfile>'
<Jetfighrt395934> I mean sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<cafuego_> wc: does that say what it is?
<wc> linux: Minix filesystem, 30 char names
<xtknight> synaptic and apt-get use the same sources
<nospi> Flannel, so in sites available do i change document root to DocumentRoot /home/nospi/public_html/?
<oskude> nospi, cant remember if apache2 in ubuntu has userdirs activated, if yes, just create a dir called "public_html" in your home folder and you can access it through "http://localhost/~yourusername"
<Flannel> Jetfighrt395934: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<Death_Sargent> Any one know a way to get wobbly windows without having to submit to the full composit manager
<cafuego_> wc: there ya go
<xtknight> debian has over 60k packages in universe/multiverse etc
<Jetfighrt395934> Ok
<Flannel> nospi: no no.  There's a module, already enabled.  Don't need to edit anything
<bruenig> Death_Sargent, don't think you can, but if anyone knows #ubuntu-effects
<w0rmy> omegabeta, its ok thou ther eare some url's with no prefix, like security and stuff, maybe they are redirecting or something
<lisapc> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lisapc>  dvdstyler.
<nospi> oskude, ok
<wc> Thanks, It worked
<Jetfighter> Thanks
<nospi> Flannel, ok thanks
<Death_Sargent> How about firewalls anyone have a recomendation
<Flannel> nospi: just add a public_html folder to your homedir, and make it 755
<wc> I wonder why -o loop worked under suse?
<PriceChild> !firestarter | Death_Sargent
<ubotu> Death_Sargent: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nospi> Flannel, gotta go to school, thanks for you help, you too oskude. bye guys :)
<xtknight> Death_Sargent, firestarter is one, but im not sure how good ti is
<bruenig> last time I checked ubuntu has 20k packages in all, but that was dapper when I looked at that, so it is probably much higher
<wc> Thanks a lot :)
<cafuego_> wc: incidentaslly, minix can be run under vmware for free ;-)
<UNDERsoN> Who can help me. I have problem with proftpd
<wc> Awsome, That can make my job easier
<Death_Sargent> Fire Starter .deb would not install
<xtknight> !info firestarter
<Death_Sargent> I downloaded the deb and it would not work
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<Flannel> Death_Sargent: firestarter is in the repositories, no need to manually download it
<Death_Sargent> oh
<bruenig> Death_Sargent, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Death_Sargent> thnx l8tr
<Flannel> Death_Sargent: you'll need universe enabled
<Jetfighter> bruenig, I'm actually getting better at this >.<
<Kikkoman> Say
<Kikkoman> What resolution will it be when I install ubuntu?
<oskude> nospi, for your logs (if any;) in feisty "userdir" doesnt seem to be activated by default, so you should be able to activate it by doing " sudo a2enmod userdir" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload"
<xtknight> Kikkoman, 1024x768 i think
<Kikkoman> Because I know someone who installed it, and it was stuck at 640x480
<bruenig> he probably already tried to install it with dpkg and didn't have the right dependencies, and that is going to be fun seeing how that works out when he sudo apt-get installs firestarter and all the dependencies are satisfied with two firestarters on the queue to get installed
<xtknight> !fixres | Kikkoman
<ubotu> Kikkoman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<UNDERsoN> I have problem when I installing proftpd I have this message Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'smax' error: Name or service not known
<UNDERsoN>  - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'smax'
<Kikkoman> oh
<Kikkoman> Thanks
<Psychoman> xtknight, doesn't work yet : mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/78a6979f-4b4d-41c1-b7b7-0f4941f1608f does not exist
<jaalto> ANNOUNCE: truecrypt-installer -- utilities to get Truecrypt installed easily
<xtknight> firestarter manages iptables doesnt it?
<jaalto> I'm calling for testers for project http://debian.cante.net/truecrypt-installer
<Flannel> xtknight: aye
<jaalto> which provides transparent Truecrypt *.deb building framework
<PriceChild> !offtopic | jaalto
<ubotu> jaalto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xtknight> Psychoman, um sorry not sure.  haven't been following your question
<giesen> jaalto: Im nuking my laptop for 7.04
<giesen> I may try it then
<Psychoman> xtknight, i juste added the UUID to fstab in stead of /dev/sda1 and i got the following problem in my /var/log/boot : mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/78a6979f-4b4d-41c1-b7b7-0f4941f1608f does not exist
<giesen> since Ive been looking for a nice FDE solution
<giesen> I need something that does two-factor though
<xtknight> Psychoman, pastebin your fstab
<cafuego_> feisty already includes support for encryption
<xtknight> FDE?
<bruenig> xtknight, presumable this with the uuid in place of /dev/sda1 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10258/
<slavik> I am trying to use 'big desktop mode' (FGLRX) but for some reason when I log in, it switches to clone mode (does it only for 1 user account), here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10263/
<bruenig> s/presumable/presumably/
<jaalto> cafuego, Yes but Truecrypt provides Windows compatibility
<Psychoman> xtknight, here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10264/
<mzfckr`> dudes, help meh
<mzfckr`> http://pastebin.se/10319
<dick> hello all, i just spent about 4 days downloading a movie, but i have no clue what kind of format it is in...
<Psychoman> bruenig, thx :)
<dick> I seams to be rar zip files but i can't open them up
<bruenig> dick, well does it have an extension, perhaps .avi or something else
<dick> any ideas
<cafuego_> dick: Are you asking for help with IP piracy?
<Jetfighter> Ok, I want to play a game that needs Java. But I installed the java package
<xtknight> Psychoman, also do 'blkid' again and pastebin
<PriceChild> dick, Sounds like piracy to me... We don't condone or assist that here.
<Psychoman> ok
<bruenig> !info python-qt3
<ubotu> python-qt3: Qt3 bindings for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16-1.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2209 kB, installed size 9968 kB
<cafuego_> mzfckr`: Please paste your sources.list there too.
<bruenig> mzfckr, what does sudo apt-get install python-qt3
<Psychoman> xtknight, here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10265/
<dick> anyone have any ideas?
<xtknight> Psychoman, pastebin results of 'sudo mount -a'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jetfighter> Will sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin allow me to play any games requiring Java?
<Psychoman> xtknight, it's empty
<alonea> ok, I redid my system and now my wifi card wont come on even though I did it exactly as I installed it before.
<cafuego_> arr, you made im walk the plank, ompaul
<Jetfighter> Bull?!
<xtknight> Psychoman, "df -h | grep sda1"  any results?
<Psychoman> xtknight, my harddisk isn't mounted eather, while with the first entry in fstab (the one i commented) it did mount
<Jetfighter> I installed Java alreay..
<DawnLight> hello i am having some trouble with the nvidia_legacy installation http://pastebin.ca/393778
<mzfckr`> cafuego_ http://pastebin.se/10320
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@141.109.108.25]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> cafuego_, talk like a pirate day is in september arrrrrrr
<Psychoman> xtknight, it does : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10267/
<xtknight> Psychoman, maybe your usb driver isn't getting loaded when it's trying to mount it or something at boot time.  it looks like it mounted successfully just when you typed 'sudo mount -a'.  so i suggest..well mounting it after the usb driver loads, which i'm not sure how to do.  maybe add a gnome session script for it.
<DawnLight> i really want to fix this thing
<sebrock> hmm... I set gaim to be a system tray icon but it still stays as an usual application. I use gnome in school and then there is just a small gaim-guy instead. How do I fix this?
<PriceChild> DawnLight, I'm looking, one second
<cafuego_> mzfckr`: Disable all the sources that are not official ubuntu ones, run 'sudop apt-get update' and then install amarok.
* DawnLight feels claustrofobic in this 800X600 res
<Psychoman> xtknight, in /etc/rc.local ?
<ian_> hey. does anyone know how to start an unframed xterm?
<ompaul> DawnLight, iirc there are two different drives for nvidia - one for new and one for old
<Psychoman> xtknight, i would need the harddisk to be accessed by apache
<xtknight> Psychoman, hrm maybe.  not familiar with rc.d, et al
<bruenig> sebrock, by default gaim should be in the tray, does your tray work?
<Psychoman> xtknight, ok thx :)
<DawnLight> i am with the legacy
<Jetfighter> I have Java 5 installed (I have Java web start open) but it still doesn't know I have it.
<sebrock> heh, bruenig I think it does
<DawnLight> geforce 2 mx400
<oskude> DawnLight, sorry, i cant help you your problem, but found this very funny in your output ;) "Hint: You are trying to load a module without a GPL compatible license and it has unresolved symbols.  The module may be trying to access GPLONLY symbols but the problem is more likely to be a coding or user error.  Contact the module supplier for assistance, only they can help you."
<bruenig> sebrock, does anything else go into the tray?
<xtknight> Psychoman, i suggest a simple sudo mount -a, or "user,exec,auto" for options.  then you can use mount -a from your user, i think.
<sebrock> bruenig, I mean I do see clock and shutdown button etc. there
<panfist> while running vmware server my edgy box becomes unresponsive for 2mins+ anytime i change a setting, on a fresh install, any idea why?
<sebrock> bruenig, I dont use a lower panel, just the one on the upper side
<xtknight> panfist, change what kind of setting?
<bruenig> sebrock, no those aren't the same as the tray, is there any other applications that you open that go into the tray
<oskude> DawnLight, i think i have the same gfx chip on my desktop...
<sebrock> bruenig, no
<sebrock> bruenig, all stays as open applications
<PriceChild> DawnLight, The error log suggests you've built against incorrect kernel sources.
<bruenig> sebrock, ok right click over to the left of the clock and select add to panel, and then add the notification area applet and restart gaim
<panfist> xtknight, vm settings like add or remove hardware, or even open the vm settings menu
<xtknight> panfist, have you tried defragmenting the vm
<DawnLight> i think i've done everything right. the right kernel version and the right compiler version
<PriceChild> DawnLight, Could you check you've got the latest sources please?
<panfist> xtknight, its a fresh machine pre-allocated on a totally blank partition
<xtknight> panfist, also i find XFS better for huge files and VMs.  i cant boot my vista mv off ext3 without serious lag every time.  but xfs works reasonably well for instance.  and xfs has a defrag tool xfs_fsr
<odat> hi everyone
<mzfckr`> cafuego_ its updating now
<xtknight> panfist, im afraid i have no idea then
<bruenig> !hi | odat
<ubotu> odat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<odat> thanks
<xtknight> panfist, what is making it slow?  i/o?  cpu cycles?
<DawnLight> i've downloaded everything today
<PriceChild> DawnLight, is it reproducable?
<sebrock> bruenig, there u go, thank you!
<odat> i have a second hard drive installed that is formatted ext3 anyway i forget what to do in the fstab in order to have it recognized by the syste
<odat> system
<Jetfighter> 56 mins for java ?!?
<odat> anyhelp would be apprecidated
<xethx> hello al
<panfist> xtknight, how would i figure that out? im very new at this
<DawnLight> very much so
<xethx> all
<bruenig> Jetfighter, it is pretty big and you must have a slow connection or that mirror is slow or something
<xethx> i have a very big problem
<xethx> my grub 1.5 is shot and i need to boot windows
<UNDERsoN> smax:/etc# proftpd
<UNDERsoN>  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'smax' error: Name or service not known
<Jetfighter> Well, it wa in Synaptics...I hate my ISP
<xethx> how can i reinstall grub?
<PriceChild> DawnLight, edgy?
<Jetfighter> 22 mins
<xtknight> panfist, using the gnome system monitor, gnome-system-monitor from terminal.  i have to go now unfortunately, may be able to help you.  but that can help track down wheree the lag is coming from
<PriceChild> !grub | xethx
<xtknight> cya
<ubotu> xethx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<oskude> DawnLight, ah sorry, i got geforce 4 mx, works nice with "nvidia-glx"... but my card before that was geforce 2 mx and it worked nicely with dapper-1 :(
<panfist> xtknight, thanks
<DawnLight> no actually using debian
<bruenig> !synaptics | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<odat> anyone?
<bruenig> !synaptic | Jetfighter
<xtknight> panfist, may be able to help you, later i mean.
<ubotu> Jetfighter: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<PriceChild> DawnLight, I hope that was sarcastic?
<ian_> :< how would i go abouts opening an unframed xterm?
<alonea> anyone at all know what else I could check to see why my wifi card isn't coming on?
<DawnLight> the debian part no why
<PriceChild> DawnLight, #debian for debian support
<Jetfighter> bruenig, is it possible to take then upload a screenshot?
<rstanca> anyone knows how to make nautilus not show mounted partitions on desktop? volumes_visible is unchecked
<ompaul> DawnLight, they don't work exactly the same way
<xethx> ok the thing is, I dont have linux installed on the other computer
<bruenig> Jetfighter, don't, you don't appear to have a problem (recognize though that synaptics != synaptic)
<PriceChild> DawnLight, they also have their official channel on a separate sever but I can't remember which :)
<xethx> -_-
<Jetfighter> ?
<mzfckr`> cafuego_ didnt helped
<xethx> anyone?
<Psychoman> xtknight, i did add "mount /dev/sda1" in /etc/rc.local and it works now
<DawnLight> thanks chaow
<xethx> how do i repair grub
<bruenig> PsychoBud, really I thought about suggesting adding mount -a in there but thought that was a stupid suggestion
<ian_> um
<ian_> xethx: hang on
<odat> anyone able to help with a second hard drive
<mEck0> I have a high pitched/buzzing sound on my new HP laptop and found this: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00385615&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3289625&dlc=en&lang=en   I have checked the power configurations both in Ubuntu and Windows, but I can't hear it does help :/ Does anyone know a solution for it?
<Superjew9020> i ubuntu set up so that it turns on the screensaver and then after an hour the monitor goes to sleep, but when i wake it up the screensaver never restarts and i just get a black screen
<Superjew9020> can someone help me?
<Psychoman> bruenig, i don't believe this is the normal way to do it, but it works :)
<ian_> xethx: http://iangoeth.blogspot.com/2007/01/restoring-grub.html
<xethx> ok but heres the thing, i dont use linux on that computer anymore...?
<xethx> will it still work
<Jetfighter> If you boot from the LiveCD, but don't install, will it overwrite the existing Windows install?
<ompaul> xethx, so why the grub wants?
<mzfckr`> damn it, its no use
<bruenig> Jetfighter, no
<Psychoman> bruenig, the harddisk should be mounted automaticly with the line in fstab, but it doesn't. maybe because of hald. if i find a better way i'll be sure to come tell you guys :)
<xethx> because i cant boot windows -_-
<xethx> i get a grub 17 error
<Jetfighter> So if my dad has Windows installed, sticks in the disk to try it, once he removes CD and restarts, it'll be Linux.
<concept10> where are ubuntu's default desktop background's stored?  i cant locate them
<fastfinger> hmm
<bruenig> Jetfighter, no, if he puts the disk in and removes it, the computer will be exactly the same as it was and will boot into windows, that is the whole idea of the live cd, that it doesn't touch your computer
<daedalus_> Jetfighter: Uh, no. You have to click on the "install to harddrive" icon
<xethx> ...
<Flannel> Jetfighter: no, it's a live CD.
<Superjew9020> i ubuntu set up so that it turns on the screensaver and  then after an hour the monitor goes to sleep, but when i  wake it up the screensaver never restarts and i just get  a black screen
<Superjew9020> i ubuntu set up so that it turns on the screensaver and  then after an hour the monitor goes to sleep, but when i  wake it up the screensaver never restarts and i just get  a black screen
<xethx> anyone?
<fastfinger> i have pppoe with username password system and its cable not dsl :X
<Jetfighter> Thanks for the answers :D
<Superjew9020> i ubuntu set up so that it turns on the screensaver and  then after an hour the monitor goes to sleep, but when i  wake it up the screensaver never restarts and i just get  a black screen
<Flannel> !repeat | Superjew9020
<ubotu> Superjew9020: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Superjew9020> i ubuntu set up so that it turns on the screensaver and  then after an hour the monitor goes to sleep, but when i  wake it up the screensaver never restarts and i just get  a black screen
<IndyGunFreak> concept10: i think it only comes with like 5..... check http://www.gnome-look.org for some new ones.
<Superjew9020> i ubuntu set up so that it turns on the screensaver and  then after an hour the monitor goes to sleep, but when i  wake it up the screensaver never restarts and i just get  a black screen
<UNDERsoN> Who can help me with proftp
<concept10> IndyGunFreak, no, im looking for dawn of ubuntu
<Jetfighter> Is there a way to disable the password promt when you come back from standby?
<IndyGunFreak> concept10: hang on, i'll see where it is...
<xethx> how do i bypass grub?
<cables> concept10, if you want, i'll send you that.
<Superjew9020> moo?
<xethx> to boot windows
<Flannel> xethx: GRUB boots windows.
<cables> xethx, you want to make windows the default?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, dissable standby and just have it screensave
<xethx> yes
<poningru> xethx: grub has a windows option
<poningru> oh
<concept10> cables, if you can send it, you know where its at. I can't find it.. you know the location?
<bruenig> s/dissable/disable/
<xethx> cables yes
<cables> xethx, hold on a sec
<pdxmitch> I'm on a Windows computer, and have a formatted slave hard drive that I want to put Ubuntu on.  I then want to put that slave drive into an old computer as a primary drive, so that Ubuntu is the only OS on that computer, and there's no Ubuntu on my Windows computer.  Can I do that?
<poningru> xethx: you have to edit menu.list in /boot/grub
<poningru> and make windows portion the first
<poningru> first backup your menu.list though
<bruenig> pdxmitch, the hardware configuration will be different so I wouldn't suggest it
<xethx> poningru, thats the thing, i dont have linux on that computer
<IndyGunFreak> concept10: check /usr/share/backgrounds... thats where it is on mine
<cables> concept10, should be in /usr/share/backgrounds
<mzfckr`> i want 2 watch some .avi files, what application i need?
<poningru> wtf
<bruenig> pdxmitch, why can't you just put that slave drive in and then install on that computer
<Jetfighter> Well, I leave my computer on, and when I am not here for a while, it goes black, and coming back, I need to enter a password. :(
<cables> !avi | mzfckr
<ubotu> mzfckr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xethx> i never installed linux on that computer i installed it to a flash drive from that computer and now i cant boot windows
<bruenig> !codecs | mzfckr
<Superjew9020> i ubuntu set up so that it turns on the screensaver and  then after an hour the monitor goes to sleep, but when i  wake it up the screensaver never restarts and i just get  a black screen
* bruenig was defeated
<bruenig> avi is shorted than codecs though
<mzfckr`> am
<bruenig> s/shorted/shorter/
<pdxmitch> bruenig: There's no CD drive on the old computer.  (o-o-old computer)
<Jetfighter> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user-land> anyone using gaim ? it quit on me all the time yesterday when a buddy sent me special characters from a windows msn client.
<bruenig> pdxmitch, oh got you
<ompaul> Superjew9020, read the message from the bot and no I don't have an answer for you
<concept10> IndyGunFreak, cables : thanks.  (I knew it was case sensitive)
<Jetfighter> bruenig, he doesn't like you.
<Superjew9020> then tell me that
<IndyGunFreak> concept10: lol
<bruenig> pdxmitch, you can try it
<Superjew9020> thats all u had to do
<Superjew9020> i dont like bein ignored
<cables> user-land, gaim stuff is in ~/.gaim. Everything's xml, so whatever it's crashing on, you can fix.
<jamison__> does anyone know how to set up shared files in VMWARE so i can acces the host machine?
<bruenig> pdxmitch, it is just that during install, it is configured to fit the hardware and if the hardware changes...
<concept10> I just did something I've been wanting to do for a while:  I replace Nautilus with XFCE's Thunar and xfdesktop (MUCH, MUCH BETTER)
<IndyGunFreak> concept10: i agree, i like thunar also.
<cables> concept10, how so?
<bruenig> pdxmitch, and if you install grub that would be a disaster because then you wouldn't be able to boot windows as the bootloader would be gone
<AndrewLife> Now that (I think) I've installed my ati drivers correctly, will I ever have to do it in a roundabout way again (for updates), or should they be updating automatically with everything else now?
<concept10> Custom Actions on the desktop.. TAKE THAT GNOME FEATURE REMOVERS!!
<cables> concept10, custom actions = ?
<bruenig> !offtopic | concept10 as much as I like xfce...
<ubotu> concept10 as much as I like xfce...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xethx> soo
<pdxmitch> bruenig: Can I use an iso converter to put the contents of the desktop CD iso onto the clean drive, then stick the clean drive into my old computer and pretend my hard drive is a CD drive?
<xethx> anyone going to tell me what i can do
<erUSUL> !caps > concept10
<user-land> cable you suggest i find and fix the crashing bug ?
<bruenig> pdxmitch, you are getting into an area that I am unfamiliar with
<Jetfighter> Oh, great. I installed the applet thing in my Synaptics Package Manager, and I lay a java game, it doesn't work,
<bruenig> !install | pdxmitch this should have some different ways to install
<ubotu> pdxmitch this should have some different ways to install: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<concept10> bruenig, xfce is supported by ubuntu. what are you talking about?
<pdxmitch> bruenig: Ok, thanks.
<cables> user-land, did it crash once or is it crashing on startup every time?
<bruenig> concept10, xubuntu...
<Jetfighter> I click trust applet, it says error loading.
<jamison__> does anyone know how to set up shared files in VMWARE so i can acces the host machine?
<cables> bruenig, he's not talking about xubuntu, he's talking about thunar. Subtle difference...
<fastfinger> i have pppoe with username password system and its cable not dsl :X when i do sudo pppoeconf it loads till 100% then nothing happens
<bruenig> he said xfcesktop
<bruenig> xfdesktop
<user-land> it is crashing every time he sent me some special characters
<Psychoman> thx  guys :)
<Psychoman> bye :)
<oskude> offtopic... is there a way to find out (inside ubuntu) if my network card is "wakeonlan" capable ? or do "dsl-routers" normally block that magic (in LAN that is)?
<concept10> it really doesnt matter
<bruenig> xfdesktop doesn't even let you do that little thing where you can click and draw a box around a bunch of files
<fastfinger> can anyone help me with that?
<jamison__> does anyone know how to set up shared files in VMWARE so i can acces the host machine?
<concept10> cables, you should try it, its really nice
<xethx> anyone?
<cables> concept10, trying thunar now
<lisapc> is there any way I can get an USV TV tuner to work?
<lisapc> USB
<concept10> cables, its much faster than nautilus, it also lets you make custom right click actions
<Moniker42> hi, how do i uninstall beryl?
<POVaddct> concept10: on my old jvc subnotebook i still have xfce 3.8
<lisapc> Moniker42, whats wrong with beryl?
<Moniker42> or how do i, from the recovery console, stop it starting automatically
<concept10> I cant believe he says xfce is off topic, that's insane
<PriceChild> Moniker42, sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager
<Jetfighter> OH MY GOD. I can't play online games?1
<PriceChild> concept10, it isn't
<xethx> Wow... can/will anyone help?
<Moniker42> lisapc: nothing - except that it doesn't work. when i login i just get my desktop background.
<PriceChild> Moniker42, #ubuntu-effects
<pdxmitch> bruenig: It looks like this is what I want to do, but it's telling me to put grub on my Windows machine, which you said would be a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<bruenig> <concept10> I just did something I've been wanting to do for a while:  I replace Nautilus with XFCE's Thunar and xfdesktop (MUCH, MUCH BETTER)
<bruenig> is off topic
<user-land> xethx did you remove the usb drive ?
<Moniker42> PriceChild: i just want my taskbars and icons back! i can report the bug when i get those back ;)
<lisapc> Moniker42, ah ok
<xethx> yes
<thompa> can someone tell me how to reinstall grub from live cd into my linux part. sda3?
<lisapc> !tvtuner
<PriceChild> Moniker42, sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager
<xethx> and it is nolonger on the usb drive because it doesnt work
<bruenig> that is chatter, it is not a support question nor is it an answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<concept10> bruenig, that may be
<Moniker42> thanks
<Jetfighter> How can I view my computer on my TV?
<PriceChild> bruenig, concept10 lets leave it there :)
<thompa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<user-land> there are distributions that help fix the boot record, xethx.
<PriceChild> !tvtime | Jetfighter
<ubotu> jetfighter: tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, whoops
<panfist> could anyone help me figure out why when i make any changes to host settings in vmware server, even without any VMs running, my ram use goes up to 100% and the system just starts paging for 2 minutes, i have 2 gigs of ram and have allocated no more than .8 gigs to vmware server in any way that i know, yet it still fills up 2.6gigs every time i change a setting
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, read that the wrong way around sorry
<xethx> user-land, a link weould be extremely helpfull
<Jetfighter> What does that do? :P
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, ignore that
<Jetfighter> You can watch TV on your computer?
<fastfinger> the manual told me to try sudo pppoeconfg but when i do that it loads to 100% then nothing happens
<ctrl_x> hello room
<lisapc> PriceChild, if my cuurent grub goes bad.  how do I reinstall it?  can I do that from the Kbuntu alternative CD?
<ctrl_x> i am veru new here
<PriceChild> lisapc, definitely
<ctrl_x> first time i am using ubuntu
<lisapc> PriceChild, do I chose rescue?
<ctrl_x> how do i find which version of ubuntu i am using right now
<lisapc> PriceChild, I think the Kbutunu CD has rescue. does it?
<panfist> also, when i try to power on the virtual machine, i get a black screen for a few seconds then it powers off
<PriceChild> lisapc, yes, and skip to the grub part
<PriceChild> ctrl_x, lsb_release -r
<jamison__> does anyone know how to set up shared files in VMWARE so i can acces the host machine?
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, how can I do that?
<lisapc> PriceChild, and it will reinstall grub and boot as before?
<PriceChild> lisapc, "should" :)
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, you need a special pci card
<lisapc> PriceChild, is grub always the same?
<Jetfighter> I think I have it?
<user-land> what do others think is the best distribution to fix a boot record ?
<IndyGunFreak> ctrl_x: to see your version of ubuntu, type .... lsb_release -a        in a terminal window
<ctrl_x> PriceChild, its 6.06
<user-land> Super Grub Disk
<user-land> ?
<PriceChild> lisapc, it works it out and should reinstall... easiest to do with a live cd really.
<xethx> ...?
<xethx> user-land, can you give me a link
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, how can I find out if I have it?
<ctrl_x> PriceChild, its 6.06 Dapper
<orangey> hey all.
<PriceChild> ctrl_x, ok...?
<ctrl_x> PriceChild, Is this one is latest
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, lspci
<ctrl_x> PriceChild, or i need to update
<Jetfighter> in terminal?
<user-land> http://distrowatch.com/ xethx
<orangey> I'm having a problem with network manager and ndiswrapper together (broadcom network card bcm4328). Everything works fine without network manager, but networkmanager just spins
<orangey> any thoughts?
<Jetfighter> Once I do that, what do I look for?
<sur2rien> Grub says "Cannot mount partition" ...why? btw the comp has no ide drives, only a CD-ROM, and 3 SCSI drives
<PriceChild> ctrl_x, Dapper is an LTS and very stable. It will be supported for 3 years on the desktop. Although Edgy is 6 months newer, it won't be supported as long. Don't upgrade to Edgy (6.10) unless you have a good reason, its not worth the hastle :)
<sur2rien> any idea why it would say that anyone?
<stoney> hi all :)
<Jetfighter> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<alonea> How do I add stuff to grub like I did to lilo (as in lilo.conf)
<user-land> maybe also http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=systemrescue
<oskude> ctrl_x, "6.10 edgy" is latest and  "7.04 Feisty" is stable soon... but Dapper is Long Time Support, so it ist "latest" too...
<alonea> I need to do/try noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Jetfighter> What do I do with TVTIME once I install it?
<AndrewLife> Will feisty have long term support?
<stoney> if anyone can help me out with setting up bluetooth, please pm me :)
<jamison__> does anyone know how to set up shared files in VMWARE so i can acces the host machine?
<oskude> ctrl_x, and to get the "latest" dapper, use the update manager to get the latest updates for dapper
<stoney> if anyone can help me out with setting up bluetooth, please pm me :)
<AndrewLife> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Jetfighter> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<ctrl_x> oskude, you mean no need to upgrade, from where do i update my 6.06
<xethx> user-land, how do i know what im looking for?
<mzfckr> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<mzfckr> !ftp server
<user-land> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=systemrescue xethx
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<IdleOne> AndrewLife, all version of Ubuntu are supported for a minimum 18 months
<PriceChild> ctrl_x, system > admin > update manager
<Factory> Holy crap, why did I never come here before?
<Jetfighter> I have tvtime, how can I watch TV?
<mzfckr> !GProftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.6-1 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 576 kB
<lisapc> i have no idea how to use my usv TV tuner in Edgy. Any ideas?
<folds> hi
<stoney> if anyone can help me out with setting up bluetooth, please pm me :)
<oskude> ctrl_x, it depends what you want. Dapper is still supported and you can continue using it...
<folds> where can i find dvd codecs for 6.10
<Ajedrez> Hi
<cables> !repeat | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<folds> edgy i believ
<Ajedrez> someone with a scanner?
<Ajedrez> :)
<PriceChild> !botabuse > cables
<lisapc> cables, sorry
<IdleOne> !dvd | folds
<ubotu> folds: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Ajedrez> I want to install a scanner!!
<folds> thanx pal
<stoney> if anyone can help me out with setting up bluetooth, please pm me :)
<ctrl_x> oskude, need to update any program
<stoney> please
<jamison__> does anyone know how to set up shared files in VMWARE so i can acces the host machine?
<PriceChild> lisapc, install tvtime to see if that automatically works with you tvtuner
<cables> !botabuse | PriceChild, if anyone is, you're abusing the bot. lisapc has asked multiple times in multiple channels about his/her tuner card.
<ubotu> PriceChild, if anyone is, you're abusing the bot. lisapc has asked multiple times in multiple channels about his/her tuner card.: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lisapc> PriceChild, tvtime, ok ty brb
<oskude> ctrl_x, as i dont know what your "need" is, i cant advice you the way i would like... but to be 100% safe, just stay on Dapper...
<arnaldo> where can I get help with 5.10 (and don't tell me to upgrade)\
<Jetfighter> !botabuse | cables
<ubotu> cables: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IdleOne> arnaldo, right here. what's up?
<lisapc> cables, but many times a new person enters the room who can answer
<stoney> if anyone can help me out with setting up bluetooth, please pm me :)
<stoney> please
<arnaldo> IdleOne, thanks, I'm not actually Professor Arnaldo, but I speak good english, and he needs some help
<Jetfighter> !tvtimw
<arnaldo> IdleOne, this computer gets an error when you try to update the apt databse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtimw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jetfighter> >.<
<Jetfighter> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<IdleOne> arnaldo, what is the error?
<Jetfighter> Fine
<arnaldo> IdleOne, been on google, been on the forums, tried what the forums suggested, didn't work
<Factory> stoney: what version of ubuntu
<Arch_NME> Does anyone currently use a sprint evdo card?
<PriceChild> arnaldo, please paste the error
<TheVault> Quick question. Is there a converter that comes with a GUI to make things easier?
<PriceChild> !paste | arnaldo
<lisapc> cables, not repeating asking makes no sense as many new ppl enter the channel who never saw the question
<ubotu> arnaldo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arnaldo> IdleOne, Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Factory> stoney: actually, doesn't matter
<stoney> i installed a day ago Factory
<TheVault> Video converter?
<Factory> stoney: go there and read, my friend.
<stoney> where?
<cables> lisapc, I guess I just mispercieved the amount of time that went by since you last asked.
<Factory> to the link I just sent you with /notice
<Jetfighter> Sheet
<cables> lisapc, sorry 'bout that.
<Factory> There
<folds> wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -   apt get update
<arnaldo> pasting it
<Arch_NME> I tried loading ubuntu a couple month ago and was unable to get my evdo card functioning properly under it and I was thinking of giving it another go
<stoney> Factory: i dont see a link
<folds> libdvdcss2 is not there
<folds> ubutu you are wrong
<Factory> stoney: here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<arnaldo> IdleOne, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127980\
<Jetfighter> SHOOT
<Arch_NME> if anyone has any helpful hints before I dive in I would appreciate it
<stoney> thanks :) Factory
<arnaldo> IdleOne, it's the exact same error that guy has, only his problem is with the us servers
<arnaldo> PriceChild, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127980
<Factory> Arch_NME, is in an ATI, by any chance?
<Factory> is it*
<Arch_NME> the card brand
<Biscuitian_Warhe> So, I have a processor that supports Intel SpeedStep, and cpufreq is enabled, how can I turn it off?
<Arch_NME> umm...
<Factory> ...Yes.
<ctrl_x> oskude, i mean to say as we do i windows updating our installed program, do we need here to to update our application
<Arch_NME> I don't think so
<piotrekk> hi guys
<Arch_NME> I would check but I'm kinda using it right now
<PriceChild> arnaldo, That machine has no other problems connecting to the net?
<Arch_NME> you know what evdo is right
<Factory> Ah dude, if you don't even know what videocard you've got then you're in for a load of "fun"
<Factory> er
<Factory> no
<Arch_NME> it's cellular internet connection
<ctrl_x> oskude, i am sorry to bg you i am very new plz sorry
<Factory> I thought you meant video.
<Factory> My mistake.
<Arch_NME> it's not a video card
<Factory> I thought you typo'd. My bad
<oskude> ctrl_x, yes, i would recommed updating when ever there are updates available
<Arch_NME> no evdo
<arnaldo> PriceChild, nope, it's working now ;)
<TheVault> Does anyone know a good video converter and has a gui with it?
<Factory> Yeah I get that now.
<IdleOne> arnaldo, only thing I can think of is the router is blocking port 80 but I really cant be sure I have never seen that before
<PriceChild> arnaldo, you can update fine? :)
<ctrl_x> oskude, from where i update is there any option
<arnaldo> arnaldo, I can download the .deb straight from the server
<arnaldo> PriceChild, no, can't update mirrors or download packages using apt, or any apt frontends
<arnaldo> IdleOne, I can browse the web with no problems at all
<PriceChild> arnaldo, are you behind a proxy or firewall?
<oskude> ctrl_x, there is a orange icon with a white "star" in it on your panel (top screen), click it
<IdleOne> arnaldo, maybe PriceChild can help more .. sorry
<arnaldo> PriceChild, I suspect so, but I'm not sure
<ctrl_x> oskude, In top there is yellow Icon sayin 223 updates available so do i update
<piotrekk> hi guys, need help. Who speak polish :)?
<Flannel> !pl | piotrekk
<ubotu> piotrekk: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<oskude> ctrl_x, yes, do update with that tool
<PriceChild> arnaldo, lol well are you or aren't you? :) How do you connect?
<arnaldo> PriceChild, not behind a proxy (afaik), but we are behind a firewall
<ctrl_x> oskude, Okay
<Arch_NME> I got it to kinda work last time I loaded ubuntu but it was going at like 56k modem speed instead of normal highspeed
<piotrekk> thanks
<Jetfighter> !tvtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arnaldo> PriceChild, ADSL, satalite uplink from Cuba
<arnaldo> PriceChild, I say I suspect that we're behind, but I don't know
<pdxmitch> If I get a 6.06 LTS CD shipped, will it be easy to then immediately upgrade to 6.10?
<arnaldo> PriceChild, I can access the internet perfectly fine using firewall
<Biscuitian_Warhe> !cpufreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> arnaldo, Could you try wget'ing something? Like "wget http://google.com/index.php" ?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | pdxmitch
<ubotu> pdxmitch: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arnaldo> pdxmitch, I've heard of some problems with updating from 6.06 to 6.10
<arnaldo> PriceChild, it works
<Dreamxtreme> how do i connect to a wireless netowrk!!!!
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, I installed Tvtime, how can I watch tv now?
<PriceChild> arnaldo, pdxmitch clean systems upgrading should be fine
<mzfckr> how to change Sharing/Duplication via VNC port?
<arnaldo> PriceChild, one sec
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, you'd have to plug an antennae into your tv tuner then start tvtime
<arnaldo> PriceChild, Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost: : Bad port number.
<Jetfighter> tv tuner?
<arnaldo> PriceChild, interesting...
<Jetfighter> I have cable in my room..:(
<Arch_NME> http://www.sprint.com/business/products/phoneCategories/connectionCards_phones.html
<PriceChild> arnaldo, hat was that from?
<ctrl_x> oskude,  i have 40 GB of HDD , i just installed ubuntu over it now after installing it i want to install win98Se is it possible
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, the card in your computer
<cerealkiller219> has anyone here ever used mono?
<Jetfighter> What's it look like?
<Jetfighter> Oh 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) is what lspci said
<ctrl_x> ##window
<mzfckr> please help, i need to change port which uses vnc
<oskude> ctrl_x, yes. you could try to resize the partition (to make room for windows partition) or repartition...
<stoney> can i connect to a w-lan with bluetooth?
<Arch_NME> my card is a UTstarcom 5740
<arnaldo> PriceChild, checked env, found that it was trying to go to localhost for a proxy, can't figure out how to unset it
<pdxmitch> PriceChild, arnaldo: So update problems tend to be related to modifications to Ubuntu?
<Jetfighter> PriceChild, how can I tell if I have PCI card?
<ctrl_x> oskude, from which application i can resize the partition
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, look at your computer physically
<Arch_NME> it's not shown in that link but that is the service I have
<PriceChild> arnaldo, check /etc/resolv.conf
<Jetfighter> I can't get the **** cord out..How do I know if I have PCI PriceChild
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, look at your computer physically
<viktor> does anybody have fujitsu siemens amilo L1310g
<Jetfighter> What am I looking for?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, a tv tuner?
<adjioev> I use  gedit or eclipse and sometimes if I want select some text i use shift- arrow up/down. Usually it works but sometimes instead of selecting it prints "2" or "8". how do i switch this mode off?
<Jetfighter> WHAT IT LOOK LIKE?!?
<arnaldo> pdxmitch, I've just heard bad things about trying to update 6.06 to 6.10. I myself didn't want to take that chance, so I installed 6.10 to another partition and added my home partition to fstab
<arnaldo> PriceChild, it is correct
<PriceChild> !caps | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<holycow> *hmmm*
<Jetfighter> I'll caps until you answer me and tell me WHAT IM LOOKING FOR
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, please dono't use caps.
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, it has a connection for your aerial... and if you don't have an aerial then don't continue.
<oskude> ctrl_x, shoot! i never partitioned with gui, and definetly never resized partitions... but now i wanted to look wheres the gui partition tool, i cant find it in my feisty menus... any takers dapper ?
<mzfckr> dudes, how to change radmin port?
<Jetfighter> Wtf is an aerial? I'm 14, remember?
<holycow> dapper refuses to recognize a sata hd plugged in via usb externad hd cradle.  anyone run into this or familiar with the issue?
<IdleOne> ctrl_x, use gparted
<cerealkiller219> Anyone here use mono?
<mzfckr> im invisible?
<PriceChild> !wtf | Jetfighter
<Arch_NME> well, if anyone here's anything regarding getting a UTstarcom 5740 EVDO cellular internet card with sprint service to work under ubuntu please pm me, I'll be idle in the chan for the next few hours as I do some of my own web research
<IdleOne> mzfckr, you are?
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> mzfckr, maybe no-one knows the answer
<holycow> kernel shows the usb device being plugged int but it almost seems like it thinks its a cdrom and not a sata hd
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, the tv aerial to get reception
<mzfckr> whatever
<arnaldo> Jetfighter, respect is a good thing to show here
<mzfckr> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<oskude> IdleOne, should that be somewhere in "System" menu ?
<cerealkiller219> !mono
<viktor> cerealkiller219, i'm using mono i don't have much experience but if i can i will help ;)
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Jetfighter> I have a cord connected to my VCR that lets me watch cable. >.<>
<Tonren> If I want to remove my old kernel headers from the command line, will "sudo aptitude remove ~n2.6.17-10" do the trick, or will I remove packages that I don't want to get rid of?
<cerealkiller219> :)
<arnaldo> Jetfighter, you need a coax cable to your tuner card, or a set of 'bunny ears' to get TV
<Marlun> How do I check the size and space left on a specific harddrive/partition?
<IdleOne> oskude, what gparted?
<Jetfighter> Don't got bunny ears >.<
<oskude> IdleOne, yup
<bimberi> Marlun: df -h
<Jetfighter> Whats the coax cable look like?
<cerealkiller219> viktor: does it work with .net 3.0
<IdleOne> !gparted | oskude
<ubotu> oskude: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<opapo> Is there a difference between gtk+-2.0  and gtk-2.0?
<Jetfighter> I got gparted live cd...I needed it to clear out old OS to get this one
<oskude> IdleOne, ah ok... wasnt there a partition tool in "System" menu ?
<Marlun> bimberi: thanks, worked great! =)
<mzfckr> !ftp server
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<IdleOne> oskude, yes but I believe it was removed from default install. not sure
<Marlun> How can I now format the partition?
<fastfinger> i need little help with the network setup
<Jetfighter> How can I burn an ISO to a cd/
<kaktuskatta> Hi!  I have problems with my ATi card in Ubuntu? Can someone help me
<kaktuskatta> ?
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, right click and burn to cd
<arrenlex> Jetfighter: Under linux?
<oskude> ctrl_x, so, "best" way seems to be program called gparted, do you know allready howto install programs ?
<mzfckr> !ftp
<arrenlex> !burn | Jetfighter
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Marlun> I've got a ntfs partition at hdb1 which I would like to format into a ext partition or what the filesystem ubuntu uses is called :)
<ubotu> Jetfighter: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fastfinger> its pppoe but i dont think its dsl
<fastfinger> rather cable
<ctrl_x> oskude, i dont know about gparted
<ctrl_x> oskude, what is that for????
<kaktuskatta> Marlun: I suggest you format using either Partition Magic or QTParted
<IdleOne> ctrl_x, have you enabled universe and multiverse yet?
<viktor> cerealkiller219, i have only tried .net 2.0
<kaktuskatta> But remember to back up anything you want to keep
<kaktuskatta> ;)
<mrigns> Marlun: standard = ext3
<ctrl_x> oskude, no i did nohting yet.
<oskude> ctrl_x, gparted is a tool to partition harddisk, and to resize them, i assume
<cerealkiller219> viktor: darn, well thanks, I found what i was looking for on google anyway
<fastfinger> i tried sudo pppoeconf , it loads till 100% then nothing happens
<viktor> cerealkiller219, i have my own rule: if you don't know something ask google ;)
<IdleOne> !universe > follow the link from ubotu and enable universe and multiverse
<IdleOne> !universe > ctrl_x follow the link from ubotu and enable universe and multiverse
<oskude> ctrl_x, heres the short cut through the text jungle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#head-15caaf57405bb0e6cf92aa9b5bf4a1a527f1ee6f
<deface> where is the shadow passwd kept in ubuntu ?
<oskude> ctrl_x, with that, install a package called "gparted"
<Camute> Hi guys, I was going install vmware, however, for some stupid reason, i canceled it in the middle of the install. Now i can't run it nor can I install it again. How can I totally remove it?
<colbert> In Ubuntu how can I convert a .3gp clip recorded with my phone to another format like MP4 or AVI?
<PriceChild> Camute, how did you install?
<Camute> following some guide on the forums
<mrigns> colbert: avidemux
<oskude> ctrl_x, but i never resized partitions, so i cant say anything on how good that works...
<PriceChild> Camute, that doesn't help me :)
<Camute> basicly downloaded the file
<Marlun> kaktuskatta: Can those be used from terminal because I'm on a server.
<Camute> and started the included install script
<PriceChild> Camute, run "sudo vmware-config.pl"
<colbert> mrigns: thx !!!
<Camute> command not found
<Jetfighter> Does Ubuntu have a torrent client?
<PriceChild> Camute, sudo vmware-uninstall.pl
<viktor> Jetfighter, try azureus
<PriceChild> !search torrent
<ubotu> Found: bittorent, dvd-torrent-#kubuntu, deluge, torrents, dvd-torrent, portforward, torrent, p2p
<oskude> ctrl_x, but i assume you just installed ubuntu, so you wont be loosing "much"... so if it fails install ubuntu again, but this time do the windows partition during the install procedure
<Camute> command not found again
<wolferine> anyone have duals with a nvidia card?
<kaktuskatta> Marlun: You can use either gparted or QTParted in linux
<PriceChild> !deluge | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<PriceChild> !search foo
<ubotu> Found: foo-#ubuntu+1, foo2-#ubuntu-ops, foobar123*, bar, foo2-also*, ops-#kubuntu, foo
<Saphira> help
<oskude> ctrl_x, or a stupid question, how big is your harddisk ? and how big is you "ubuntu" partition ? (just to be sure you didnt leave free space allready)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@fctnnbsc16w-156034210169.nb.aliant.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Marlun> kaktuskatta: ok, will check them out, thanks!
<folds> saveas is wrong
<Jetfighter> How do I cancel a download?
<Saphira> how to regester a nick name on IRC new to irc
<kaktuskatta> Marlun: I'm not sure about the syntaxes for terminal though ;)
<PriceChild> !register | Saphira
<ubotu> Saphira: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<folds> http://rafb.net/p/O8p2nl96.html
<Arch_NME> well, if anyone here's anything regarding getting a UTstarcom 5740 EVDO cellular internet card with sprint service to work under ubuntu please pm me, I'll be idle in the chan for the next few hours as I do some of my own web research, sorry for spamming this again
<Jetfighter> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - when i type in iwconfig eth 1 I get this: IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off  Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0  Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0   -  would anyone be able to help me out?
<folds> http://rafb.net/p/O8p2nl96.html  < and yes i did an apt get update.
<Jetfighter> BitTornado isn't package?
<folds> still wrong
<pdxmitch> I have a computer that I want Ubuntu on and nothing else.  Is it ok to then skip any partitioning or dual-boot options as I install?  Is there some reason I might want to partition anyway?
<ctrl_x> oskude, my HDD is  40 Gb
<adjioev> where can i get something similar to windows download manager for ubuntu? to make it work with flashgot...
<Saphira>  /msg nickserv register eragon
<Marlun> kaktuskatta: there seem to be one only called "parted" too, "The GNU parted disk partition resizing program".
<PriceChild> folds, tried downloading it manually?
<Jetfighter> Nevermind
<oskude> ctrl_x, and the partition you installed ubuntu is how big ?
<ctrl_x> oskude, i want to make two partition 20 Gb each
<PriceChild> Saphira, please choose a different password
<PriceChild> Saphira, You can have no spaces before the first /
<Gabols> irc.irchighway.net
<folds> PriceChild: where ?
<IdleOne> Saphira, and dont add any space in front of /msg
<ctrl_x> oskude, how to check : (
<PriceChild> Saphira, Also best to do it in the server window, rather than a channel window so that you don't give us your password like that :)
<kaktuskatta> What's the best IM program for ubuntu?
<bigjonstud> does anyone use MIRC in linux
<oskude> ctrl_x, in the terminal "df -h"
<Saphira> ok
<cables> !gaim | kaktuskatta
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<IdleOne> !best | kaktuskatta
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<folds> PriceChild: is there a .deb file for it ?
<cables> !kopete | kaktuskatta
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<cables> !good one | IdleOne
<PriceChild> folds, see the url given in the error? use that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good one - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> ctrl_x, sorry, im not so used to the GUI, so i mostly only know terminal commands ;)
<cables> IdleOne, good call :)
<ctrl_x> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ctrl_x> /dev/hda1              36G  1.9G   32G   6% /
<ctrl_x> varrun                760M   88K  760M   1% /var/run
<ctrl_x> varlock               760M  4.0K  760M   1% /var/lock
<ctrl_x> udev                  760M  188K  760M   1% /dev
<ctrl_x> devshm                760M     0  760M   0% /dev/shm
<ctrl_x> lrm                   760M   19M  742M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about nothing in particular
<PriceChild> !paste | ctrl_x
<ubotu> ctrl_x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cables> i smell a flood
<IdleOne> !pastebin | ctrl_x
<cables> !paste | ctrl_x
<kaktuskatta> cables:  Thanks
<cables> PriceChild, beat me to it :)
<Slart> bigjonstud: I doubt it.. most people use a native client... xchat is a good one... (come to think of it.. I didn't use mIRC even when I was using windows)
<cables> kaktuskatta, it depends... gaim is nice for Gnome, and Kopete is nice for KDE
<ctrl_x> sorry to all of you
<bigjonstud> hmmm
<ctrl_x> realy i am very sorry
<oskude> ctrl_x, ok, see you used the whole disk for one partition, so you need to resize that partition, or repartition...
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - when i type in iwconfig eth 1 I get this: IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off  Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0  Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0   -  would anyone be able to help me out?
<Slart> yes.. you're a bad person ctrl_x.. no cookie for you ;)
<adjioev> where can i get something similar to windows download manager for ubuntu? to make it work with flashgot...
<arrenlex> cables: Are you recommending gaim for IRC?!
<folds> PriceChild:  yes the web says Forbidden
<ulli> et
<folds> i want one thtas unforbidded
<pdxmitch> I have a computer that I want Ubuntu on and nothing else.  Is it ok to then skip any partitioning or dual-boot options as I install?  Is there some reason I might want to partition anyway?
<PriceChild> adjioev, try the "dta" extention for firefox
<arrenlex> cables: Why are you so cruel? ;__;
<oskude> ctrl_x, dont mind, just use pastebin services next time for more that one line at pasting
<folds> in otherwords.  i want one to work
<PriceChild> folds, his repository must be down
<cables> arrenlex, I did no such thing!
<folds> FUCK
<folds> shit never works in linux
<cables> !language | folds
<mr> a duck
<ubotu> folds: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | folds
<corevette> I'm sorry I'm off topic, just thought if anyone knew here.  If you can use Google Earth with a GPS, how would you be able to use Google Earth in a car if you don't have internet?
<Slart> pdxmitch: I think you'll have to do some kind of partitioning anyway.. at least one big partition for files.. and one for swap
<cables> PriceChild, my turn to beat you :)
<ctrl_x> oskude, Okay
<PriceChild> folds, this is not linux's fault. It is Sevea s's fault
<mr> i'm lost
<ctrl_x> oskude, so i  have to part
<PriceChild> folds, he lists mirrors on his site
<bigjonstud> is there any native programs similar to dreamweaver?
<PriceChild> mr, how can we help?
<cables> arrenlex, was kaktuskatta asking about IRC? I didn't see that.
<IdleOne> pdxmitch, you might want to make a sepereate /home so that in case you need to reinstall ubuntu you wont lose all your personal files ( mp3's and stuff ) :P
<PriceChild> !nvu | bigjonstud
<mr> i don't know.:)
<ubotu> bigjonstud: nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<PriceChild> !screen | bigjonstud
<PriceChild> argh
<ubotu> bigjonstud: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<PriceChild> !screem | bigjonstud
<ubotu> bigjonstud: screem: A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-3.1build1 (edgy), package size 2068 kB, installed size 7688 kB
<mr> so how is everyone?
<PriceChild> bigjonstud, ignore "screen" :)
<Slart> pdxmitch: but partitions are usually used to make reinstalls easier.. or to use a file system that's more suited for what you put on that disk.. or sometihng else
<Kikkoman> I'm good :D
<PriceChild> !offtopic | mr
<ubotu> mr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oskude> ctrl_x, yup, as i said, first try resizing the partition with "gparted"
<mr> thas super.!
<IdleOne> !quanta | bigjonstud
<ubotu> bigjonstud: quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<arrenlex> cables: Oh... no, it's just that other people were talking about IRC. :)
<Evil_`> how can I login as owner, so I can change permissions?
<arrenlex> cables: Carry on.
<Slart> pdxmitch: but if you're starting with linux/ubuntu then you can just create one big partition for files and one for swap (2xphysical memory)
<PriceChild> !sudo | Evil_`
<ubotu> Evil_`: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mr> so weres everyone from?
<ctrl_x> oskude, and what about Repositories
<Evil_`> Can I ask what language the bot is made in?
<PriceChild> mr, This is support only. Offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Last warning
<PriceChild> !supybot | Evil_`
<ubotu> evil_`: supybot: robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.2-1 (edgy), package size 448 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<mr> sry my bad
<IdleOne> mr, from e everywhere join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - when i type in iwconfig eth 1 I get this: IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off  Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0  Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0   -  would anyone be able to help me out?
<Evil_`> ah, it's fast :)
<pdxmitch> Swap is like virtual memory?
<oskude> ctrl_x, as far i know, gparted is in the main repo, so you dont need to worry about them right now
<Tonren> If I want to remove my old kernel headers from the command line, will "sudo aptitude remove ~n2.6.17-10" do the trick, or will I remove packages that I don't want to get rid of?
<mr> join/420
<arrenlex> pdxmitch: Yes.
<mr> :P sry fucked up
<arrenlex> !ohmy > mr
<xethx> what is a good iso burner for linux?
<Slart> pdxmitch: yes.. same thing
<mr> again sry
<arrenlex> !burn | xethx
<ubotu> xethx: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mr> can someone direct me as to how to get to chatroom 420?
<Slart> xethx: don't forget brassero.. it's a nice burning app that I use
<xethx> thanks
<Slart> mr: chatroom 420?? ehh.. doesn't sound like an IRC-channel... perhaps it some other kind of chat system..
<mr> nvr mind figured it out.:D
<mr> go me!
<VeganChick> Would Ubuntu be happier on an Intel processor than a PPC?
<IdleOne> VeganChick, intel
<PriceChild> VeganChick, some apps don't have ppc builds
#ubuntu 2007-03-14
<Slart> VeganChick: I'll take a quick guess and say yes
<arrenlex> VeganChick: Yep
<bruenig> amd works too
* arrenlex thwaps bruenig for not conforming
<VeganChick> Would it cause problems for my mac if I have Ubuntu partitioned alongside OSX?
<Slart> VeganChick: I think they work a bit more on the intel specifics because there are more intels out there.. I don't think there is a physical hardware reason for it to be faster.. but I'm no expert on ppc's
<PriceChild> VeganChick, nope
<PriceChild> !pm > Evil_`
<IdleOne> !dualboot | VeganChick
<ubotu> VeganChick: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<oskude> ctrl_x, sorry, i gotta go. good luck!
<VeganChick> so Ubuntu isn't going to crash and take out my whole system? lol
<Evil_`> You pm'd me first :(
<ctrl_x> oskude, Ok thanx bye
<Slart> VeganChick: it might..  you don't get any guarantees like that from Apple or microsoft either =)
<IdleOne> VeganChick, could but shouldnt
<colbert> I keep clicking empty trash but my trash won't empty... can some1 help ??
<VeganChick> hmm, i don't think i have anything terribly important on my mac to start with
<VeganChick> might save me some work...and i'll be happier working on my macbook than this old ibook
<ioerror> I want to preseed a value in /etc/apt/apt.conf - does anyone know the proper way to do this? I'm not sure of the preseed directive
<Slart> VeganChick: then you should be alright.. give it a try and next time someone asks you'll be able to answer =)
<mzfckr> damn, im owned :D
<mikeeeeeee> can someone help me compile something from source
<mzfckr> nvidia drivers sux
<wolferine> not really
<wolferine> they are better than ATI
<wharf> Hi there
<VeganChick> haha. i'll ask my dad if it's ok with him, he bought me the computer...haha
<arrenlex> mzfckr: What planet are you from?
<mzfckr> i did like in manual
<arrenlex> !compile > mikeeeeeee
<mzfckr> a ubuntu is not booting in gnome
<chalmer> How do i change my desktop res.?
<wharf> Can anyone here please help me with Beryl and XGL please
<PriceChild> wharf, > #ubuntu-effects
<arrenlex> !beryl > wharf
<N3WB> "Failed to start the X Server" (Graphic Card: nVidia Geforce 8800 GTS) how to i fix this error?
<mikeeeeeee> thanks arrenlex
<PriceChild> N3WB, that card is ridiculously new and I want it. Anyway.... you will have to install different drivers
<PriceChild> !nvidia9 | N3WB
<chalmer> how do i change my desktop res. ?
<ubotu> N3WB: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - when i type in iwconfig eth 1 I get this: IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off  Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0  Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0   -  would anyone be able to help me out?
<Slart> N3WB: you have a way to cool graphics card... my old graphics card works.. we can make a switch ;)
<N3WB> Hehe :P
<chalmer> how do i change my desktop res.
<N3WB> You wish Slart :p
<sbaush> hi
<PriceChild> N3WB, you need at least the 9*** drivers :)
<sbaush> i've a big problem in guidance-power-manager
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: that's what you're supposed to get?
<bimberi> !FIXRES | chalmer
<Slart> chalmer: there is an application in System, Preferences I think.. called screen resolution
<sbaush> i pasted the problem in http://rafb.net/p/susHsU23.html
<ubotu> chalmer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<megafauna> Hi, I get this error when I open synaptic: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ". I did but didn't understand what to do.
<jamison> Can someone recomnd a nice web design program similar to dreamweaver?
<denis_on_ubuntu> preaction - then how do i make my card connect wirelessly after that point? i dont seem to have any luck with this
<PriceChild> megafauna, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<bruenig> megafauna, sudo dpkg --configure -a didn't work or what
<bimberi> erk, apologies for the caps
<arrenlex> megafauna: run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<preaction> jamison: bluefish is nice, i hear
<chalmer> thank u
<mirak> hi
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: did you install gnome-network-manager?
<denis_on_ubuntu> yep
<EdBoy> I have a problem.
<sbaush> i'm with kubuntu
<arrenlex> EdBoy: run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mirak> what is the command line to suspend and hibernate the computer ?
<arrenlex> :)
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: did you logout/login?
<wolferine> once I change my xorg.conf, what do I need to do, restart a service, log, etc?
<denis_on_ubuntu> yep i restarted
<adjioev> jamison, i use eclispse with aptana...
<sbaush> and the problem is http://rafb.net/p/susHsU23.html
<EdBoy> When I attempt 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg' and enter the password, it dies.
<arrenlex> EdBoy: Sorry, proceed.
<EdBoy> arrenlex: close :P
<cafuego_> wolferine: logout, hit ctrl-alt-backspace, login.
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: do you see the gnome-network-manager icon in your notification area?
<bruenig> EdBoy, xserver-xorg not xorg
<arrenlex> EdBoy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wolferine> backspace?
<EdBoy> d'oh
<wolferine> why?
<denis_on_ubuntu> yes i do
<megafauna> PriceChild / Bruenig / arrenlex: am trying now
<Trixsey> Is there a way to disable the annoying feature that blocks all files that have the wrong extension? Like how some movies are called "mpeg" but are actually quick time, and due to that they are blocked
<EdBoy> thought I did something wrong
<sbaush> no ideas?
<denis_on_ubuntu> but it doesnt show wireless. when i click on iti t only shows wired connection
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: can you right click on it and see your wireless card?
<cafuego_> wolferine: that restarts X, so it uses the new cfg file.
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> brb
<Slart> Trixsey: blocked? how are they blocked?
<denis_on_ubuntu> right clicking just makes it give me "enable networking"
<denis_on_ubuntu> as a checkbox
<denis_on_ubuntu> and when i just click on it it only gives me "wired network" as an option
<sbaush> nobody that can help me?
<Trixsey> Slart, a window comes up and says it wont let me run the program since it could be a virus
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: did you try clicking on that? and could you put my nickname and not use the enter key as punctuation? makes it easier to follow the conversation
<megafauna> PriceChild / Bruenig / arrenlex: That was easy: Thanks! I had gotten myself into aptitude somehow....
<PriceChild> megafauna, good good, have fun :)
<denis_on_ubuntu> i dont know how to do this preaction - i'm new to this - sorry - could you tell me how?
<Slart> Trixsey: eh.. you're not supposed to execute your files..
<Slart> Trixsey: your movies, I mean
<idefix> if you don't want hackers on your PC while you're away and your PC is on, I suppose you could pull out your UTP, but can't say you say to your firewall "block everything from the internet"?
<Trixsey> I try to double click them and shit hits the fan
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> Trixsey, what are you doing?
<Trixsey> bruenig, wanna watch a movie with an incorrect extension
<Trixsey> why not let mplayer play it..
<bruenig> Trixsey, change the extension
<Trixsey> ubuntu blocks
<Trixsey> why is it blocking? is this some ubuntu l33t feature?
<Arch_NME> argh... why can't company put out linux drivers with their products
<Slart> Trixsey: if you right click and chose properties.. remove the checkmark on "executable".. that should fix it
<mirak> what is the commandline to suspend the system and hibernate ?
<xethx> what is a good program to make icons in?
<Arch_NME> I mean tons of people use linux
<denis_on_ubuntu> msg preaction i tried doing this yes
<Arch_NME> etf
<Arch_NME> it
<EdBoy> xethx: IconMaker?
<Slart> Trixsey: I mean.. right click on the mpeg-file.. chose properties etc
<cafuego_> argh, why can't people check if a product is supported before they buy it
<Trixsey> Slart, can I still run it if its not executable?
<colbert> Are there any add-on scripts for XChat to display my CPU info like ram, traffic, etc. ??
<Arch_NME> so angry I can't even type
<bruenig> mirak, I believe those are gdm things
<Trixsey> Slart, there is no universal solution.. doing this on 500 movies is hardly a hit
<Trixsey> nor would renaming them be
<Arch_NME> cafeugo: your sarcastic comments are not helping my anger management over here
<Slart> Trixsey: you're not supposed to run mpegs... they are not programs...they are data.. you run a movie player to play the movie.. same as in windows.. movies aren't exe-files
<bruenig> Trixsey, you can chmod -x them all if they are all for some reason executable
<cafuego_> xethx: gimp/inkscape
<arrenlex> Trixsey: Use an automatic renamer. Or use mplayer. :)
<xethx> EdBoy, where can i get it?
<mirak> bruenig: mmm ?
<xethx> cafuego, thankyou
<cafuego_> xethx: the gnome icons are done in Inkscape.
<Trixsey> Slart, problem is I run mplayer and ubuntu blocks mplayer
<EdBoy> xethx: Dunno, was just guessing
<bruenig> mirak, so I don't think it is some recognizable shell command it would be some special gdm option
<arrenlex> Trixsey: ubuntu does what now?!
<cafuego_> xethx: You should be able to obtain their SVG source at openclipart.org
<idefix> guys?
<Slart> Trixsey: you can do it from the console.. chmod a-x -R *.mpeg should work
<xethx> lol
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: i'm installing the network manager, hang on
<Trixsey> arrenlex, it blocks the friggin thing.. it whines about "THE FILE MIGHT BE A VIRUS"
<Evil_`> how can I make a file "non world writable"
<denis_on_ubuntu> thank you preaction
<xethx> sudo apt-get install inkscape ftw
<Trixsey> I dont care if its a virus, I want to watch the movie should my harddrive burn
<arrenlex> Trixsey: WHAT?! XD What's doing that?
<Arch_NME> cafeugo: also, if you can find a cellualr internet card that has linux drviers and software I would be more than happy to purchase it, but it doesn't even seem like there is such an animal
<Trixsey> I don't know what exactly :P Could it be gnome? lol
<bruenig> Evil_`, you don't want anyone writing to it or just "others"
<denis_on_ubuntu> how do I message someone on here with their name highlighted before the text?
<arrenlex> Trixsey: Take a screenshot please.
<Marlun> When using parted, what is it I should give it, a partition? It's hdb1 that I want to format from a ntfs to ext3, however if I do "parted /media/hdb1" and then "print" it tells me: Unrecognized dik label.
<PriceChild> Trixsey, This is on ubuntu right? :s
<Trixsey> PriceChild, yes
<PriceChild> !tab | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
* Slart is off to check if his computer blocks executble movies too
<Trixsey> arrenlex, ok 1 min
<arrenlex> denis_on_ubuntu: By putting their name before the text.
<denis_on_ubuntu> ah ok thank you
<Evil_`> bruenig, when I try to run phpmyadmin with lampp, it says "Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!"
<bruenig> Evil_`, hmmm, I would sudo chmod go-w it
<preaction> Evil_`: chmod o-w <the config file>
<EdBoy> Anyone know which Apache to download for Ubuntu?
<Evil_`> thanks
<EdBoy> pkgadd doesn't seem to exist so I can't use the ReliantUnix one
<Trixsey> http://www.mathbin.net/9123
<Trixsey> this is what it says, arrenlex
<bruenig> or o maybe, I don't know if it wants group and others or just others blocked
<mark007> EdBoy, 1.3, 2, and 2.2 are all packaged...
<denis_on_ubuntu> preaction: thanks for your help i appreciate it - i've been trying to setup wireless for a long time now heh
<preaction> EdBoy: you probably want the prefork one
<mark007> Take your pick
<Trixsey> arrenlex, I can't rename hundreds of files.. that'd be devastating
<Trixsey> this feature is useless
<EdBoy> prefork?
<EdBoy> mark007: where at?
<bruenig> Trixsey, yes you can, there is some called rename works very well
<xethx> -_-
<Slart> Trixsey: hmm.. my ubuntu installation doesn't do what you describe.. something is weird here
<preaction> EdBoy: open synaptic, search for "apache2"
<arrenlex> Trixsey: wtf? That's so stupid... that's the most Windowsy error message I've ever seen.
<Trixsey> arrenlex, I WONT RENAME THE FILE
<Trixsey> I HAVE TONS OF FILES
<PriceChild> !caps | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Trixsey> FOR HEAVENS SAKES I CANT RENAME THEM ALL
<Trixsey> christ
<arrenlex> Trixsey: yes you can, it's very easy. xD
<arrenlex> !krename
<PriceChild> Trixsey, please calm down
<Trixsey> "hey he is from windows, look! he doesn't want to rename 500 files!"
<zOap> how do I configure my touchpad to use the bottom scroller as sideways scroller in firefox and other apps? I'm using qsynaptics and the xorg synaptics driver.
<ubotu> krename: Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.12-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<bruenig> gui....
<bruenig> come on
<Slart> Trixsey: you're running ubuntu right? Edgy eft (6.10) ? something else?
<EdBoy> Ooooh, thanks
<Trixsey> ye
<EdBoy> 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 for apache2-mpm-prefork, right
<Trixsey> arrenlex, then why don't you SSH to my comp and do it.. they are in different folders all over the HDD
<bruenig> Trixsey, are they all mpegs that you need to switch to qt or mov or whatever they are
<preaction> EdBoy: the last -XXX is the type of MPM installed. i like prefork because it's the most stable. the other ones are faster iirc. ask #apache
<Trixsey> bruenig, no
<bruenig> Trixsey, well explain it, I am sure someone can script it or do it with find or something
<dager> Trixsey, whats the problem?
<Slart> Trixsey: I
<cafuego_> Trixsey: Be amazed at the awesome power of the `find' command.
<ucordes> !alacarte
<ubotu> alacarte: easy menu editing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<ucordes> !bostnack
<EdBoy> I did, #apache's dead.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bostnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> !patience > EdBoy
<Slart> Trixsey: I'm having some trouble understanding this.. you have files named blabla.mpeg and when you try to open it you get a messagebox saying sometinhg about virus?
<bruenig> Slart, he gets a message that they are actually qt files so they should be renamed with the right extension
<Trixsey> Slart, you have the whole message
<preaction> Slart: it's the standard nautilus error message when a file's extention does not match the output from /usr/bin/file
<Trixsey> I pasted it
<Trixsey> "f you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system. "
<cafuego_> which movie player says that?
<Trixsey> was what it said
<Trixsey> I never said mplayer says that
<arrenlex> preaction, Trixsey: Oh, it's nautilus? That explains it... thank god I don't run gnome.
<xethx> ok
<Slart> eh.. but I've tried it.. I can rename my movies whatever I want.. I can have them executable and I still don't get a message when I try to open them
<xethx> maby someone can help me, i need to uninstall grub so thst it will boot windows -_-
<Slart> is it sometihng special with qt movies?
<Trixsey> Slart, not really.. it goes off for any incorrect file extension
<Trixsey> which IMHO is madness
<bruenig> Trixsey, if you would explain what the files extensions are and what they need to be changed to, we could probably fix it really quickly instead of just saying to us that we couldn't
<dager> Slart: why are your movies executable? I'm just curious, but I think they only need to be read-only to be used
<Trixsey> bruenig, I'm a programmer myself.. the movies don't follow a distinct pattern
<Trixsey> nor do their extensions
<Slart> dager: mm.. I just noticed it myself.. I have no idea..
<Trixsey> they all differ
<denis_on_ubuntu> preaction: I guess I am not sure how to make sure that i installed the wireless card correctly - but going through the forum instructions is just really confusing, moreso because things do not work the same way on the instructions as on my box lol
<Trixsey> and I got hundreds of them
<concept10> does the Order in Sessions control which app is started first?
<Trixsey> all over the place
<dager> Slart: so perhaps, since you're in effect trying to "execute" a movie.. it's not registering right with file
<preaction> Trixsey: a shell script. call `file`, if it's QT, rename to "avi"
<bruenig> Trixsey, ok well first, all over the place doesn't matter so get that block out of your mind
<Trixsey> I simply don't want to make a shellscript or some program to rename all files
<dager> Slart: thus, giving you the foreign extension warning
<Sheepmullet> lol
<Slart> dager: eh.. it won't execute my movie.. it just plays it..
<Trixsey> I rather format and get debian or whatever
<bruenig> Trixsey, then leave
<preaction> Trixsey: debian has nautilus too? you've been given a solution.
<Trixsey> Slart, clicking the movie icon actually executes mplayer, which plays it
<dager> Slart: well yeah, there's nothing to execute, but Nautilus might be thinking you're trying, which is why it presents the error?
<bruenig> trixsey doesn't want us to help him
<Slart> Trixsey: yes.. that happens for me too.. but I don't get the warning
<xethx> can someone help me uninstall grub?
<PriceChild> xethx, uninstall grub?
<PriceChild> xethx, you want to go back to windows only?
<xethx> i need to boot windows
<xethx> yes
<cafuego_> Same here, when I rename my .MOV files to MPEG they play just fine
<Slart> dager: but it isn't presenting the error.. I'm changing permissions back and forth.. executing right and left and no warnings whatsoever.. it just plays the file in mplayer
<Trixsey> I'll just get KDE then.. this is nuts.. I know there are solutions and workarounds but why spend hours (it'd take plenty of time) on converting from one extension to another? (I have a bunch of extensions and they are all wrong, and in different folders and stuff).. not only MPEG/QT
<xethx> PriceChild, yes
<dager> Slart: oh.. I see.. then whats the issue? :P
<Trixsey> I mean, everything can be solved if you put lots of time to solve it, but my point is why oh WHY would you include such a useless feature in the first place!?!?
<bruenig> Trixsey, complain to gnome
<preaction> Trixsey: better solution: tell nautilus team to ignore file extentions. or tell the people you download your pirated movies from to use better codecs
<Slart> dager: Trixsey is getting a warning message about "bla bla bla danger danger.. executing this might harm your system etc etc"
<Trixsey> I dont download pirated movies
<Trixsey> I download free pornography that I masturbate to
<dager> Slart: oooh, perhaps I should've told him then :P
* bruenig laughs at Trixsey's it will take hours
<PriceChild> xethx, one second
* bruenig thinks it might take 5 mins
<preaction> bruenig: trixsey said "programmer" not "competent programmer"
<dager> Trixsey: do you have the corrent libraries to play .mov files?
<m1r> eve all
<Factory> Tixsey: no sex drive? =(
<bruenig> Trixsey, you should write your own DE since you program and all
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Trixsey
* Slart thinks he might have clicked one of those "if you bother me again I'll make a toaster out of you"-checkboxes
<ubotu> Trixsey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<m1r> nice number tonight :) 1040
<PriceChild> xethx, http://www.techzonez.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3975.html
<denis_on_ubuntu> preaction: any luck with network manager man?
<xethx> PriceChild, Thanks a bunch
<Trixsey> It's not hard to make a shell script that renames the file extensions in a folder, but like I said.. it's not only QT/mov files.. I don't even know what all are
<Slart> quicktime movies have the .mov extension usually, right?
<Factory> Just wanted to let you all know that you're all doing a terrific job. Ubuntu is a godsend of a distro.
<bruenig> Slart, yes
<trond> slart: yep
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: no, user switching crashed my vm
<denis_on_ubuntu> oh shoot heh
<Trixsey> bruenig, how would I know which extension which file *should* have?
<bruenig> Trixsey, you would probably need to use the file command
<Factory> Trixsey, you downloaded it, didn't you?
<preaction> Trixsey: then go through and fix all your extentions. .avi, .mpeg, .mov, .rm, and get the output from `file`
<EdBoy> to execute apache 2, I go to /usr/sbin/ and exec apache2, right?
<JuJuBee> I need to get a motherboard that will support a socket 775 Core 2 Duo.  Can someone suggest one that has been tested to work with ubuntu?
<Trixsey> Factory, I have hundreds of movies
* EdBoy is a terminal n00b
<Flannel> EdBoy: no.
<concept10> does the Order in Sessions control which app is started first?
<preaction> EdBoy: no. /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Flannel> EdBoy: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<xethx> PriceChild, I dont have a windows boot disk -_-
<dager> Trixsey: I dont think I fully understand your problem, but you might actually need to convert your files instead of just renaming them
<denis_on_ubuntu> preaction: ok well i dunno. Is there some application that works like the wireless icon in windows, where it shows you a list of available connections around you?
<preaction> EdBoy: but that was done for you as part of the install process
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: that's what the network manager will do
<EdBoy> thanks
<PriceChild> xethx, I'm not helping you if you have a pirate version of windows
<cafuego_> JuJuBee: ANy Intel 945 mobo should work fine with Edgy. 965's will probably work with Feisty.
<xethx> PriceChild, I dont
<EdBoy> How do I know if it's running? o_0
<JuJuBee> I have a 965 and cannot get it to work with Feisty.
<Thinkpad_Guru> JuJuBee I've had good luck with Foxconn boards
<JuJuBee> or earlier.
<preaction> EdBoy: ps aux | grep "apache"
<EdBoy> oh, localhost is on
<EdBoy> hehe
<Factory> Thinkpad_Guru, I just read in the forums of someone (actually two people) haveing troubles with one of their models.
<Trixsey> bruenig, and then cycle through the home dir in search for movies to rename to their *actual* extensions?.. and as soon as I get a new movie I have to either manually rename it or run the script?
<denis_on_ubuntu> preaction: really? ok - heh cuz it doesnt show any connections around me so, where would i go from there?
<xethx> PriceChild, I bought the computer from the HP websight
<bruenig> JuJuBee, #ubuntu+1
<preaction> EdBoy: might i suggest a standard tutorial for setting up apache?
<Trixsey> that'd be one messy solution
<preaction> denis_on_ubuntu: probably doesn't because it doesn't think you have a wireless card?
<JuJuBee> brueing : what is that?
<lisapc> whats (peerguardian?
<PriceChild> xethx, Best to contact them on the best way to restore it...
<bruenig> Trixsey, where are you getting these movies that they don't have the write extension in the first place
* Slart thought linux didn't care about file extensions..
<Trixsey> bruenig, from pornsites
<bruenig> Trixsey, you could set up a cronjob to run the script, awesome
<PriceChild> xethx, until then you can continue using grub to boot windows
<cafuego_> Slart: Linxu doesn't.
<xethx> PriceChild, -_- thats  going to be a pain in the ass
<preaction> Slart: linux doesn't. nautilus does. it's nautilus
<Factory> Slart: it doesn't. That's why I'm confused right now.
<Factory> oh. nautilus. gotcha
<xethx> grub wont even boot windows
<Slart> ahh...
<denis_on_ubuntu> preaction: so how would i get it to think that i have a wireless card, like i installed ndiswrapper and did the command to rap it around the driver, but i'm confused what to do past that point
<Trixsey> bruenig, lol.. I guess.. but that still feels really dirty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> Slart, not sure gnome counts as linux anymore, linus is against it and it appears to suck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cafuego_> well, *his* nautilus does.
<jlward4th> hi all.  question I can't find the answer to on google...  i have 2 sata drives, in my laptop, but one shows up as an ide drive.  how do i disable the ide controller?
<phelyx> Hello just started running Ubunto, is there a YellowDog like application that can be ran to mount drives on the fly.
<xethx> PriceChild, I get a grub 17 error
<Factory> Yahknow, you could just use a different file manager =)
<N3WB> Question: I have just installed Ubuntu from alternative CD and it works perfect and all that, a graphic driver isnt working but i will install that later (if possible)
<preaction> phelyx: what kind of drives?
<Slart> bruenig: no.. say it aint so.. I was just beginning to be comfortable with it..
<Trixsey> Sorry, I'll correct myself.. I watched birds and bees
<Thinkpad_Guru> Factory, hmm, I've had good luck.  Even the Dreaded Linux unfriendly Asus boards work good with the Core 2 Duo for me.  After I added a PCI NIC that is.......
<dager> bruenig: linus is just picky :P
<Trixsey> or flowers and bees it is perhaps
<preaction> no, gnome is failing in its mission.
<phelyx> preaction: I read that Ubuntu can read NTFS but not write without installing ntfs-3g
<bruenig> linus is hilarious though, I wish I were as good as he was so that when I complained about something sucking I could just go "yeah here are the patches, you guys really do suck"
<preaction> phelyx: this is true, but does not answer my question
<PriceChild> xethx, !offtopic
<N3WB> but all i see now is a command tool for ubuntu
<N3WB> no graphical things or such
<N3WB> Question: I have just installed Ubuntu from alternative CD and it works perfect and all that, a graphic driver isnt working but i will install that later (if possible)
<Factory> Thinkpad_Guru, ah wow. You  must carry around two rabbits feet and a 4  leaf clover, eh? I've had success with asus myself on amd archs, though. You want me to find you the model those guys were having troubles with or no?
<PriceChild> argh that wasn't to you xethx
<N3WB> or do i need to do that now?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phelyx> preaction: regular ntfs drives from an old windows server
<Thinkpad_Guru> dager some manufactures haven't made their boards easy for developers to write for
<xethx> PriceChild, Thanks
<Trixsey> bruenig, why patch something that sucks in the first place.. might as well swap to something else then.. I'll go for KDE4 :'(
<cafuego_> bruenig: otoh, he knocks back more patches than anyone in the world
<preaction> phelyx: so what do you mean by automount? what does the program from yellowdog do?
<Factory> Trixsey: or just get a diff file manager.
<phelyx> preaction: 250gb seagate to be exact partitioned 125:125
<Factory> Trixsey: why throw away the fridge because the milk is bad?
<panfist> i have gnome-system-monitor on, if i change a setting in vmware server, memory usage of gnome-system-monitor reports that the memory use of xchat and gnome-system-monitor goes to 4gigabytes and my system hangs for a long time while it pages something
<concept10> Anyone use kxdocker?  How do I get it to show on the desktop?
<bruenig> cafuego, he may be a hypocrite but still when he says something sucks, he can prove it, all I can do is sit on the sideline and say you guys really should fix this part even though I really don't understand how any of this code works anyways
<phelyx> preaction: Overall the problem is they won't show even with the mount command
<xethx> PriceChild, GRUB Loading stage1.5.                     GRUB loading, please wait...                Error 17
<preaction> phelyx: "show"?
<PriceChild> one moment xe
<PriceChild> xethx, ^
<cafuego_> bruenig: No, see, "sucking" is opinion, not fact. You can't prove opinion. Just because he's Linus doesn't mean he's always right.
<Trixsey> Factory, if the same person made both the fridge and the milk.. you take out your anger on everything he made.. and remove it all! ROAR
<JuJuBee> I tried to look through the HCL's but cannot search by slot type (775) or CPU (Core 2 Duo).  I need to get a board replaced fast.  I have to build a new computer and the board I have (Intel 965) is not going to cut it. (Not yet at least).
<bruenig> cafuego, well he can back it up I should say
<Thinkpad_Guru> Factory, I don't think thats all necessary.  I don't know my buddy's board model off hand to be of any help anyway.  It is a brand new board though, like a month or two old
<Slart> Trixsey: ok.. I now have a quicktime movie.. it's executable.. but when I open it it just says something about not knowing what to do with this filetype
<PriceChild> xethx, error 17 is that grub can't mount the selected partition
<Factory> Trixsey: You're pretty impatient then =p Remind me not to make you tester for anything I ever right, lest you complain about the colors used.
<xethx> PriceChild, soo, what shal i do?
<Factory> Trixsey: If you change your mind, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<cafuego_> bruenig: Lots of people write patches for all kinds of software and they get rejected all the time.
<Trixsey> Slart, get some mplayer codecs then, there are QT codecs for it :P
<Factory> Thinkpad_Guru,  alright man. Just checkin
<PriceChild> xethx, Do you still have ubuntu installed?
<bruenig> cafuego, right but I can't do that, so I envy those who can, I should learn I guess
<cafuego_> bruenig: You don't hear them yellign and complaining about bruised egos.
<Slart> Trixsey: well... I can open it if I call it movie.mov or movie.mpeg.. but if I just call it movie I get the error message
<PriceChild> !offtopic | cafuego_ bruenig
<ubotu> cafuego_ bruenig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xethx> PriceChild, I installed ubuntu to a externam hd and it installed grub to my dekstop, it was never installed on my computer
<Slart> Trixsey: not your error message.. just another error message
<Factory> Slart: Nautilus takes notice of file extensions, remember?
<N3WB> Question: I have just installed Ubuntu from alternative CD and it works perfect and all that, a graphic driver isnt working but i will install that later (if possible)
* cafuego_ patches PriceChild
<N3WB> or do i need to do that now?
<bruenig> !info thunar
<Factory> N3WB, nice question.
<Slart> Factory: yea.. I remember.. just getting closer to repeating the problem
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<PriceChild> xethx, did ubuntu ever boot?
<Factory> Slart, =) righto
<N3WB> Ye i have asked it like 10 times now -.-
<xethx> PriceChild, on the external?
<PriceChild> xethx, basically... ubuntu cannot find the ubuntu partition/cannot mount it
<Trixsey> Factory, I didn't complain about the colors.. ??
<Slart> I can even rename it to movie.sh and it still doesn't give me a warning
<Thinkpad_Guru> Factory *Thinkpad Guru* not random *Asus board Guru* :-)
<Factory> N3WB, when you say a graphics driver isn't working, what exactly is it doing
<Aggrav8d> i've got users who all share the same group and they can see/edit a samba folder on my linux box.  they can read files (yay) and save files (yay) but when they save the file changes it's group (boo!)  how can i make it keep the old group when they save their files?  i'm running smbd 3.0.22 in ubuntu.
<PriceChild> N3WB, might be nice to just install it now.
<PriceChild> Factory, he has a 8800 unsupported by "nv"
<Factory> Trixsey, I was making an analogy =)
<Factory> PriceChild,  gotcha
<xethx> PriceChild, so?... im skrewed
<preaction> Aggrav8d: the people in #samba would be able to help you better probably
<Factory> Thinkpad_Guru, hah right right.
<PriceChild> xethx, Did ubuntu ever boot?
<N3WB> nVidia has LinuxDrivers for 8800 GTS
<N3WB> but not so sure how to install them on Ubuntu (A)
<PriceChild> !envy | N3WB
<ubotu> N3WB: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<xethx> PriceChild, on my dekstop i booted the live cd so i could install to the external
<Trixsey> Slart, yeah in windows I could play any file with mplayer.. even compressed with rar (if my memory serves me right)
<Trixsey> Slart, whats your file manager then?
<Factory> envy is quite nice for that situation, N3WB
<Factory> ah, beat me to it.
<Slart> Trixsey: Nautilus.. that's what's so strange
<dager> Slart and Trixsey: are you running from the command line? or through nautilus?
<N3WB> Also is it because X-Server or whatever its called dont got drivers that i dont see ubuntu like it should be?
<flyinghippo> Hello.  I'm just wondering if anyone could suggest a good (preferably graphical) FTP client for Ubuntu.
<Slart> dager: clicking in the gui... nautilus
<Trixsey> dager, I tried through nautilus
<PriceChild> flyinghippo, I love the fireftp extension to firefox. However gnome connects to ftp servers perfectly also
<flyinghippo> Thanks.
<preaction> flyinghippo: he means nautilus
<dager> Slart and Trixsey: try it from the commandline.. "mplayer movie" should be sufficient, extensions not needed
<flyinghippo> I'm actually connecting to SFTP.
<Dreamxtreme> Hi i ned help connecting to the net
<Factory> flyinghippo, gFTP hasn't let me down yet.
<flyinghippo> gFTP has been difficult for that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@fctnnbsc16w-156034210169.nb.aliant.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<preaction> flyinghippo: nautilus will do that too probably. it's just a different way to do scp
<ebjcoat> what's the best program for ripping dvds?
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: you still on here???
<Jugo23> dvdshrink. Don't know if they make a version for linux
<ebjcoat> yeah i have dvd decrypter for windows
<Slart> dager: yes.. that worked as well.. but nautilus seems to work nicely, executable movie or not.. unless I rename it to movie.sh or just movie
<niaht> k9copy - like dvdshrink
<Factory> ebjcoat, there are quite a few if I recall.
<ardchoille> Jugo23: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net  <-- I am using it in Dapper as we speak :)
<xethx> PriceChild, so.... what should i do
<Factory> !dvd ripping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd ripping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jugo> There you go ebjcoat
<Dreamxtreme> Can any help me connect to the net with my wifi
<PriceChild> xethx, well you didn't answer my question?
<ebjcoat> thanks
<Factory> Dreamxtreme, have you tried google yet =)
<Dreamxtreme> yea
<xethx> PriceChild, yes i did
<N3WB> Question: Drivers for ubuntu should end with .run or?
<Dreamxtreme> im stuck
<Jugo> Dreamxtreme, google 'ubuntu wireless'
<Slart> N3WB: they sometimes do
<preaction> N3WB: read the readme
<xethx>  on my dekstop i booted the live cd so i could install to the external
<xethx> PriceChild, ^
<PriceChild> xethx, either way, you've got to contact dell on how to restore your mbr... but I'm trying to let you get grub back to get into windows.
<Factory> Dreamxtreme, not being able to connect to the net through wifi is extremely common. I find it hard to believe doing a search on google gave you NOTHING.
<PriceChild> xethx, but you didn't install?
<preaction> N3WB: that's not the driver itself, it's a shell program that will install the driver. drivers are .so (shared objects)
<Slart> N3WB: specifically, the nvidia graphics drivers do
<xethx> PriceChild, not to rhe computer thats having problems
<Slart> yes.. preaction is right.. sorry to add to the confusion
<Arch_NME> if anyone know's anything regarding getting a UTstarcom 5740 EVDO cellular internet card with sprint service to work under ubuntu please pm me, I'll be idle in the chan for the next few hours as I do some of my own web research, sorry for spamming this again
<PriceChild> xethx, then how has it even got grub on it?
<preaction> N3WB: but seriously, use envy
<xethx> PriceChild, thats wat id like to know
<N3WB> ok
<N3WB> Fine -.- will download it
<kraypius> I am having a problem with installing my ubuntu
<Slart> kraypius: what kind of problems
<trond> Has anyone experienced choppy video with ATI fglrx and beryl xgl? Tried in the #beryl channel, but no response.
<ardchoille> trond: Try #ubuntu-effects
<kraypius> im at the part where you select the partitions and it keeps telling me: No root file system
<Aggrav8d> preaction - i tried there first :(
<PriceChild> xethx, I can't help you.... you say you have grub on your machine, even though you haven't installed ubuntu on it?
<Factory> trond: ATI never plays nice with ubuntu
<niaht> trond: Yes
<Factory> trond: just a warning.
<preaction> Aggrav8d: and they said?
<kraypius> i selected the correct partition though and set the mount point to /
<xethx> PriceChild, yes
<Aggrav8d> try the sticky bit.  chmod g+s.
<wolferine> anyone use Nvidia/dual screens?
<Slart> kraypius: ok, you need to tell it where to put the root file system.. ie where Ubuntu will be.. similar to the partition where windows will have it's windows folder
<preaction> Aggrav8d: and after you told them that didn't work?
<Aggrav8d> still nothing.
<trond> Factory: It actually plays fairly well here, except for video (maximized and fullscreen with XV) and opengl in cedega/wine
<N3WB> envy.deb yep right i guess? :P
<bobesponja> hey all
<kilian> if want to allow user kilian to execute shutdown without entering his password, so i added "kilian  ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown" to my /etc/sudoers, but when user kilian enters "sudo shutdown" he is still asked for his password, anybody an idea whats wrong?
<Aggrav8d> i'm sure it's a simple config - "don't muck with group settings"
<Factory> trond: then that's not playing nicely, is it? ;)
<N3WB> then put that on a CD or memory stick and use that?
<bobesponja> a friend of mine just installed Ubuntu, can I ssh to his computer or does he need to install ssh or something?
<kraypius> isnt that what i was doing on the "prepare mount points" screen?
<preaction> Aggrav8d: you're most likely not going to get help here, that's a hard-core samba problem, and this is a general-purpose ubuntu channel :( you'll just have to be patient. search the docs while you wait?
<trond> Niaht: Did you find a sollution? Do you know if it is a beryl bug, or ATI prop driver bug, or both? :)
<PriceChild> N3WB, "sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb" to install it
<trond> Factory: If I could solve the choppy video thing I could live with it
<Aggrav8d> preaction - i've been searching docs, googling, and trying samba all at once :T
<Aggrav8d> preaction - but thanks for trying :)
<preaction> N3WB: or just double-click in the latest ubuntu, it will open an installer
<Slart> kraypius: hmm.. not really no... I can't really remember what that screen looks like.. but you have to tell it to put to root file system on a drive.. the operating system has to be somewhere..
<Factory> trond: I can "live" with it, too, but knowing that it's my videocard holding me back from my wine + videogames makes me nuts.
<N3WB> ok thanks, will write that on a note right now :D
<N3WB> ok
<niaht> trond, sorry,no idea.. I'm sure it's some combination of the bunch. Things with ATI and X simply are not in the best state.. haven't been for some time.
<Factory> trond: therefor, yay nvidia, boo ati.
<trond> Factory: it is frustrating yes. The next video card I buy will come from nvidia.
<kraypius> my screen shows: /media/sda1 83Gb Partition 1
<GMWeezel> How can I make an application take focus when executed from the command line?
<Factory> trond, there you go =)
<kraypius> swap 502mb partition 3
<lisapc> how can I convert AVI to MPEG please?
<Factory> lisapc, have you tried google yet?
<kraypius>  / 10gb part2
<cafuego_> lisapc: using ffmpeg
<delaney> I feel like an idiot but im googling my but off trying to find what i need to checkout the latest clearlooks svn and cant find it anywhere.  anyone got a hint?
<Slart> kraypius: ah.. then root should be on part2
<Slart> kraypius: then I don't understand why it's complaining..
<lisapc> Factory, wow, i didnt realise google converts avi. ty
<kraypius> yeah thats what i set it to and it says: ! no root file system
<lisapc> cafuego, ty :)
<niaht> trond, you will have much better success. Honestly, my ATI with beryl is *snappier* an crisper. but jittery at times, and unstable.  With my nvidia (on 64-bit no less), it's really usable.
<Slart> kraypius: ah.. btw.. have you told it what file system to use? as in ext2, ext3, reiserfs etc
<Factory> lisapc, no, but it's better to actually look for an answer yourself than to come to a channel with an easy-to-fix question.
<Factory> lisapc, Just sayin'.
<kraypius> i created the partition filesystems while in windows. it is ext3
<xethx> can anyone help me -_-?
<lisapc> Factory, dont be so self0righteous and condescending, thanks
<kraypius> i used partition magic
<PriceChild> Factory, lisapc lets end that there :)
<kraypius> the install OS option
<Slart> kraypius: perhaps you have to tell it that it's ext3 somehow?
<Factory> PriceChild,  ended
<kraypius> it knows
<kraypius> on the previous screen it shows in this order:
<lisapc> PriceChild, ok :)
<bsnider> is there a way i can turn off IPTABLES?
<trond> Niaht: 64 bit? :)
<PriceChild> bsnider, Pardon? It shouldn't really be causing a problem
<preaction> bsnider: why would you ever want to do that?
<niaht> trond, AMD opteron
<bsnider> let's say that for argument's sake, i want to do it anyway
<kraypius>  /dev/sda3  linux swap
<cafuego_> bsnider: Just set all policies to ACCEPT and have no other rules.
<xethx> -_-
<kraypius>  /dev/dsa1  hidden
<preaction> bsnider: no, let's say you tell us why and we tell you you're stupid?
<kraypius>  /dev/sda2  ext3  boot
<PriceChild> !coc | preaction
<ubotu> preaction: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<russell190> hello every1.
<Jugo23> hi
<russell190> This is my first time at this server
<Factory> bsnider: better question: do you know what IPTABLES is ?
<Slart> kraypius: hmm.. ok.. that looks good too... I've run out of ideas to try.. my last resort would be to google for the error message.. see what comes up.. oh.. and keep asking in here.. perhaps someone else knows a solution to this
<lisapc> cafuego, is there a GUI front end for ffmpeg?
<russell190> I also am on irc.wii-battle.com
<cafuego_> lisapc: No idea, probably.
<mribas> lkkkkk
<bsnider> Factory: nm i'll take care of it myself
<ardchoille> lisapc: What does ffmpeg do?
<PriceChild> !ffmpeg | ardchoille
<Factory> bsnider: go for it =) Have fun not using the internet
<ubotu> ardchoille: ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<russell190> People: I am here to support my server, we need a lot more people, please type .server -m irc.wii-battle.com
<russell190> replace . with a /
<lisapc> ardchoille, cafuego saud uit will convert my AVI to mpeg
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. i bought a new harddisk and use it as external with enclosure .. the problem is linux did not detect the hdd ... what should i do?
<niaht> bsnider, iptables is a module.
<wes_1977> what's the files that contains the list of modules to not load a boot time?
<cafuego_> /etc/modules
<cafuego_> the reast is loaded automagically during hardware probe.
<ardchoille> lisapc: You might look into avidemux, it's in the repos, I think it can convert avi to mpeg.
<wes_1977> cafuego_: thanks
<bruenig> lisapc, devede for avi to dvd compatible mpeg
<lisapc> ardchoille, ok ty
<lisapc> bruenig, ah ok
<lisapc> brb
<ardchoille> lisapc: Yes, devede can indeed convert avi to mpeg, as bruenig said. I used it about an hour ago.
<lisapc> ok trhaknks
<lisapc> ardchoille, does it leave AVI in tact?
<Kooka> cya all and good night :)
<ardchoille> lisapc: Yes
<cafuego_> ffmpeg -i foo.avi -f dvd-pal foo.mpg
<cafuego_> it's really not hard
<roachclit> how do you guys change the screen resolution on UBUNTU on a laptop, my graphics card supports higher then 800 x 600 but when I installed UBUNTU it won't give me anything else?
<ardchoille> lisapc: See what cafuego_ just said, looks much easier than installing and learning a new app
* cafuego_ got it a bit wrong, though
<lisapc> cafuego, thanks a lot!! :)
<MadDog011> How do I unload the NVIDIA kernel?
<lisapc> cafuego, will that leave my AVI?
<cafuego_> lisapc: Why wouldn't it?
<lisapc> cafuego, ok :-)
<DarkX> Yay i have steam n all my counterstrike games working fine in linux
<cafuego_> ffmpeg -i foo.avi -f dvd foo.mpg
<bruenig> tovid is really easy for avi to dvd mpg
<DarkX> oops that was ment for #offtopic
<DarkX> heh
<Factory> DarkX, Nice. Is steam native or is it underwine?
<wes_1977> can I unload a module after my system boots? If so, what cmd is used?
<Factory> Ah, you can msg it if you want, DarkX
<cafuego_> outputs a dvd compliant MPEG4/MP3 file.
<DarkX> using crossover linux pro
<lisapc> cafuego, that command didnt work: Unknown input or output format: dvd-pal
<DarkX> i will never use windows ever again :D
<nixnoob> i have a weird problem compiling a new kernel does anyone want to see the pastebin?
<MadDog011> can any one help me, I am trying to install the binary drivers for NVIDIA but I don't know how to unload the NVIDIA module... ( old one )
<DarkX> any1 have a good website for linux native games
<MadDog011> can anyone help me :(
<Factory> DarkX, Ubuntu File Storage =)
<bruenig> !ati | MadDog011
<ubotu> MadDog011: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarkX> MadDog011, which driver
<EdBoy> How do I get Wine to work? xD
<lisapc> cafuego, what do I ned to change in that command?  remove the pal word?
<bruenig> EdBoy, you install it then you do "wine /path/to/exe"
<cafuego_> ffmpeg -i foo.avi -f dvd foo.mpg
<MadDog011> DarkX, Downloaded the .run file
<lisapc> cafuego, ok
<DarkX> Factory: i mean like UT2004
<DarkX> etc
<EdBoy> .... oh I get it
<Factory> Ah, so natively, DarkX ?
<DarkX> yeah..UT is coming out on linux nativly
<DarkX> looking for a store that might carry it online
<DarkX> ya kno?
<Jugo23> When is it coming out?
<PriceChild> MadDog011, you shouldn't have to unload the old one
<Factory> DarkX, Ah I see. I don't know personally =/.
<kraypius> Slart, you still there?
<Slart> kraypius: yup, find anything?
<MadDog011> PriceChild, when I type sh NVIDIA.... I get a error saying: kernel module nvidia appears to already be loaded in your kernel. this may be because it is in use..
<MadDog011> it may be in use by the Windows X
<kraypius> I figured out how to fix it. just so u know.. u have to go back a step, delete the ext part u intendto use as root, recreate it, and proceed
<PriceChild> MadDog011, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MadDog011> what processes do I need to kill to kill the X completely
<PriceChild> MadDog011, sudo modprobe -r nvidia
<cafuego_> PriceChild: the nviadia installer eally likes X to not be running
<Slart> kraypius: ah.. it didn't like it precreated?.. well.. you learn every day =)
<PriceChild> cafuego_, way ahead of you ;)
<Moniker42> hey, keyboard issue. how do i set it to a UK keyboard? (i expect problems in this by the way i just want to make sure im going about it the right way in the first place) :)
<MadDog011>  etc/init.d/gdm does nto exist
<skogen> hello
<MadDog011> I am using XORG
<MadDog011> I think
<skogen> can anyone help me with apache?
<veganri> hi, does someone know how to make xgamma permanent when booting
<Kikkoman> What program should I burn Ubuntu dvd in?
<PriceChild> !anyone | skogen
<ubotu> skogen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<veganri> try k3n kikko
<Kikkoman> Eh
<Kikkoman> Is that for windows?
<veganri> try nero on windows
<Kikkoman> Ok
<Moniker42> skogen, he just likes using factoids, ask a question - or try #apache
<Kikkoman> What do I do though
<Kikkoman> I mean
<veganri> say burn iso
<DarkX> Factory, http://www.lokigames.com/
<DarkX> ;)
<Kikkoman> Do I just burn the iso straight up?
<veganri> yes there is a choice to burn an iso
<cables> Kikkoman, there's a free ISO burner if you need one.
<Kikkoman> What is it?
<Factory> DarkX, Woo. Never even considered to look for loki's website. Thank you =D
<cables> Kikkoman, the free one?
<veganri> it should be pretty obvious
<Kikkoman> Yeah
<Moniker42> skogen, !lamp has a good guide to follow if youre setting up apache for the first time
<shatrat> Kikkoman, burn as slow as possible to minimize errors.
<Moniker42> hey, keyboard issue. how do i set it to a UK keyboard? (i expect problems in this by the way i just want to make sure im going about it the right way in the first place) :)
<Kikkoman> I have Nero, but it's not installed on the compy with a dvd burner :D
<cables> !who | Kikkoman
<ubotu> Kikkoman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cables> Kikkoman, http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<shatrat> Moniker42, I havent done it, but cant you do it in System / Preferences / Keyboard?
<veganri> hi, does someone know how to make xgamma permanent when booting
<Moniker42> shatrat, yes, but i get loads of weird X server errors when i select UK
<skogen> Moniker42: where do i find this guide?
<crusoe> Anyone know how to change permissions on a hard drive?
<Moniker42> !lamp | skogen
<ubotu> skogen: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<veganri> ie if i want to add terminal commands when i boot ubuntu, how do i do that
<Moniker42> shatrat, and the default US english which ive selected now should just have a couple of keys wrong but instead, loads of them are wrong.
<grayscale_> c' qualche italiano?
<crusoe> Anyone know how to change permissions on a hard drive?
<Moniker42> !italiano | grayscale
<ubotu> grayscale: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<grayscale_> grazie nn lo sapevo :)
<Moniker42> grayscale, i have no idea what you just said ;)
<victori_> d
<shatrat> Moniker42, makes me glad I speak american like elvis and jesus.  Maybe you should google the X error you were getting though, that usually turns up something. Good luck.
<crusoe> Anyone know how to change permissions on a hard drive?
<Moniker42> shatrat, shame the effink printscreen isnt working :|
<PanzerMKZ> chmod?
<lisapc> cafuego, is it normal for the mpeg to be half size of the AVI?
<cafuego_> lisapc: Depends on the AVI eh?
<shatrat> Moniker42, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for lines that start with EE and youll get xorg errors
<veganri> mpg could be 1/10 size of avi
<cafuego_> or 3/4
<lisapc> cafuego, that end mpeg is all blocky and sound is horrid.  How can I convert thiis AVI and keep the quality?
<cafuego_> or larger
<Moniker42> shatrat, pm
<lisapc> is there any way to convert an AVI to MPEG and not lose sound or video quality? ffmpeg made it horrid :P
<cables> lisapc, AVI is a container format... what's inside it?
<PanzerMKZ> transcode?
<PanzerMKZ> the proggie
<crdlb> lisapc, mencoder will do a good job
<cables> lisapc, try raising the bitrate on the mpeg. You might want to try "mencoder" with x264
<lisapc> cables, a video
<lisapc> crdlb, ok thanks
<veganri> does someone know how to add terminal commands when booting ubuntu, how do i do that
<cafuego_> add -b 2048 and -ab 320
<greenhobo21> Anyone know how to get Soldat running on Linux Mint?
<Cisyouc> veganri: what do you mean?
<cafuego_> that'll make it a 2Mbit video stream and 320Kbit audio stream
<lisapc> cableroy, mencoder x264 foo.avi foo.mpg ?
<lisapc> cables, mencoder x264 foo.avi foo.mpg ?
<cafuego_> I thought you were making a dvd?
<veganri> cis:  i want to be able to add xgamma commands when i boot ubuntu so i can change my monitor gamma without having to redo the settings each boot
<cables> lisapc, nope, I'll send you the command in a sec... it's sorta hard.
<cafuego_> What you using x264 for?
<lisapc> cafuego, i want to make that AVI play in a DVD player
<lisapc> cables, ty
<cables> lisapc, the manpage for mencoder is like 100 pages long, hold on a sec
<lisapc> cables, ok
<greenhobo21> Get cables.
<Anabelle> hi, im trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, but the update-manager disapears when downloading the second file of the upgrade tool.... what can i do??
<cables> lisapc, see if there's a frontend anywhere...
<cafuego_> Just up the bitrate in ffmpeg
<lisapc> cafuego, because cables said so :)
<cables> lisapc, like cafuego_ said, have you tried raising the bitrate?
<Cisyouc> veganri: if you make a bash script and drop it in /etc/init.d, you can add it to the init boot processes with /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<cafuego_> ffmpeg -i foo.avi -f dvd -n 2048 -ab 320 foo.mpg
<lisapc> cables, ill look for that
<bruenig> lisapc, you should install tovid, it has a very easy syntax (tovid -in whatever.avi -out whatever.mpg)
<cables> lisapc, can I pm you? This may take some troubleshooting to get the command right.
<nixnoob> can someone help me with this http://pastebin.com/898545 i get it when compiling a new kernel?
<veganri> cis:  i just edit init.d and use the usr.... command in terminal ?
<veganri> or what is a bash script
<lisapc> bruenig, ok ty
<lisapc> cables, yes
<SEJeff> If anyone wants to see Dell computers preload, take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383861
<Cisyouc> veganri: message me
<SEJeff> *Preload Ubuntu
<lisapc> bruenig, Couldn't find package tovid
<crdlb> lisapc, look at: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html
<lisapc> k
<victori_> anyone run eclipse on linux-ppc?
<crdlb> lisapc, and scroll down to the examples section
<bruenig> lisapc, yeah it is a go get it yourself package, it is in deb though if you can fin dit
<lisapc> bruenig, ok
<jbAU> anyone know what's the command for the printer administration utility ?
<Cisyouc> The gnome utility?
<jbAU> yeah -
<crdlb> jbAU, gnome-cups-manager
<jbAU> crdlb: ta
<badkitty> Does anyone know of a channel for remote desktop stuff?
<Kmikaze> hello mates i cant found on my synaptic screen the noip program or ddclient program
<Kmikaze> how to install it?
<PriceChild> !noip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anabelle> it keeps disappearing, i've checked ubuntu-minimal and kubuntu-desktop what else can be wrong?
<PriceChild> !no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<PriceChild> Kmikaze, ^
<Kmikaze> yes?
<cafuego_> second generation; ooher.
<Flannel> Kmikaze: ddclient is also in universe, (like no-ip)
<Flannel> !universe | Kmikaze
<ubotu> Kmikaze: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<PriceChild> Kmikaze, Its called no-ip, not noip
<Kmikaze> yes but how to install or use it?
<Flannel> Kmikaze: you'll need to enable universe, first link there shows you how
<Death_Sargent> anyone know if ubuntu takes advantage of the full 360 ball on the Apple Mighty Mouse
<Death_Sargent> wondering if i need to add another Z axis identifier to my xorg config becuase there is already one there
<adjioev> I use  gedit or eclipse and sometimes if I want select some text i use shift- arrow up/down. Usually it works but sometimes instead of selecting it prints "2" or "8". how do i switch this mode off?
<SEJeff> adjioev: It is called numlock. Press the numlock key and it will go away
<JHSands> does the current fiesty release "upgrade" without reinstalling to the official relase?
<PriceChild> JHSands, feisty in #ubuntu+1
<Elllis1> i installed compiz & its not in the menu- what'd i do wrong?
<PriceChild> Elllis1, #ubuntu-effects please
<adjioev> is feisty the latest release?
<Elllis1> k ty
<PriceChild> !feisty | adjioev
<ubotu> adjioev: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<nixnoob> is there any way to up the kernel interrupt timer frequency without a recompile?
<PriceChild> nixnoob, not afaik
<cafuego_> if so, then via /proc
<cafuego_> But sudo find /proc -iname "*freq*"  doesn't turn up anything.
<nixnoob> pricechild can you tell me why i get this error when i compile a new kernel http://pastebin.com/898545
<adjioev> where can i get something similar to windows download manager for ubuntu? to make it work with flashgot...
<PriceChild> adjioev, my favourite is the dta extension for firefox
<PriceChild> nixnoob, arg .com's so slow :)
<nixnoob> yes pastebin is always slow
<PriceChild> !paste | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> nixnoob, that one's lovely :)
<nixnoob> pricechild should i paste ther enow or will you wait?
<PriceChild> nixnoob, I'm patient :)
<PriceChild> its almost there
<PriceChild> nixnoob, pastebin.ca is also a lot faster
<sherlock> anyone here use a macbook????
<PriceChild> !pm | adjioev
<ubotu> adjioev: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<nixnoob> pricechild i will remember that for next time...
<PriceChild> nixnoob, I haven't a clue to the answer :)
<nixnoob> lol
<sherlock> anyone use ndiswrapper with gnomeNetworkManager?
<nixnoob> pricechild could it be that i need to compile a vanilla 2.6.17 kernel and patch it?
<PriceChild> nixnoob, Still not a clue :)
<PriceChild> nixnoob, I know little about lots :)
<nixnoob> pricechild lollers
<skel> nixnoob: why do you want to up the interrupt, just curious
<sherlock> anyone know a good guide to update an ubuntu kernel?
<nixnoob> skel want to run a counters-trike source server need 500 fps serverside
<nixnoob> skel with a low interrupt fps is stuck at 250
<skel> nixnoob: ok maybe I'm a noob but isn't the fps "frames per second" and isn't that client side rendering?
<nixnoob> skel i successfully compiled a 2.6.20 kernel with 1000hz however 2.6.20 needs to be patched in order to support the fglrx driver.....
<nixnoob> skel im talking about server side fps, as in the number of times the server refreshes object positions
<skel> nixnoob: ah ok so its not really fps, its something else
<nixnoob> skel well on the source server it outputs the stats in FPS but thats what it really means
<nixnoob> skel basically the server cant poll faster than the cpu....
<skel> nixnoob: the client cpu?
<nixnoob> skel no the server.
<nixnoob> skel it affects shot registry and such
<nixnoob> skel, as opposed to a smooth fluid motion on the client side
<nixnoob> which is totally seperate
<delight> how can i find out which package contains a certain installed file ?
<skel> nixnoob: hmmm.. ok. so again I'm no expert on game servers let alone counter-strike, but I'd be very surprised that cs server is touching your fglrx driver at all
<nixnoob> skel, its not its the 2.6.20 kernel that has a bug in it
<lisapc> cables, its turning my 300MB avi into 2gig mpeg :P hehe
<skel> nixnoob: I'm not trying to argue, I just think you may have a red-herring
<cables> lisapc, lucky DVD's are 4.7 gigs
<lisapc> cables,  hehe
<nixnoob> skel, again its not the server affecting my fglrx its the new kernel 2.6.20 that i compiled FOR the server
<active> sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<lisapc> cables, why does it turn 300MB avi into 2 gig mpeg?
<cables> lisapc, could you tell me what codec's in that AVI? I'm curious... right click, properties, Audio/Video tab
<binary0> o... that was not so clever from me... i just did a chmod -R 777 .* from within /var
<nixnoob> skel, the 2.6.20 kernel has a bug with the fglrx driver
<active> i get  permission dennied any ideas pleae
<cables> lisapc, depends on the bitrate you put in and the type of video
<crusoe> I've got an Audigy 2 ZS, and I'm not getting any sound? Any ideas?
<totowroe> hi... Would anybody here be willing to help a n00b? I just ran my first install of ubuntu... I am also unfamiliar with IRC.
<britt> how come i can start beryl-manager fine by terminal, but the process never loads when i select "Beryl Manager" from the menu?
<lisapc> cables, xvid mpeg4
<cables> !ask | totall_6_7
<ubotu> totall_6_7: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> totowroe, just ask your question :)
<cables> !ask | totowroe
<ubotu> totowroe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<totowroe> hahah ok :D
<PriceChild> britt, > #ubuntu-effects
<lisapc> cables, should bitrate be lower then?
<cables> lisapc, just leave it, you're burning to DVD anyway...
<skel> nixnoob: right.. but regardless.. cs server shouldn't be doing ANY rendering.. its only responsible for connection handling, right?
<britt> seperate area for beryl issues?
<lisapc> cables, vrc_maxrate=9800:vbitrate=5000
<PriceChild> britt, yeah
<britt> thz
<britt> thx*
<totowroe> Why won't my onboard wireless controller connect?  it isnt even showing on the device manager
<cables> lisapc, if it starts getting too big, you could just stop it.
<cables> Does anyone know of a good mencoder frontend?
<PriceChild> totowroe, what chipset is it?
<skel> nixnoob: ie, you should be able to setup cs server and then remove the video card entirely and startup your server (provided you have rc scripts) and it should work fine.
<cables> !wifi | totowroe
<ubotu> totowroe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skel> nixnoob: maybe I'm lost :-P
<totowroe> i have a compaq pres v5xxx
<Kmikaze> any1 can help me on private chat please  alots of chats at same time here send private please
<totowroe> ill go check that documantaion, thx
<totall_6_7> np cables when i have a question i will be sure to do just that ;D
<PriceChild> !pm | Kmikaze
<ubotu> Kmikaze: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Kmikaze> problem with dyndns
<Gigs2> when I rebooted after a power failure just now my time was off by an hour for a while, it was like the daylight savings change didn't get saved to the hwclock... is this common?
<skel> hwclock doesn't do DST
<skel> your System adjusts
<Gigs2> then why was it off by an hour just now for like 5 minutes after my system booted?
<Gigs2> shouldn't the OS have adjusted immediately?
<skel> not sure, just saying its not the cmos clock :)
<cables> totall_6_7, in case you're wondering, I tab-completed too early :)
<skel> yeah it should have adjusted
<skel> Gigs2: did you update tzdata ?
<Gigs2> it did update last sunday correctly
<Gigs2> the power failed today though
<Gigs2> and when it came back up it was an hour off for a while
<lisapc> cables, im going to try Tovid
<skel> Gigs2: then it self corrected or you had to?
<totall_6_7> cables: hehe i know just playing :D
<Gigs2> it corrected, I assume using ntp
<Gigs2> no actually it looks like ntp is off
<Gigs2> weird
<active> sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<skel> Gigs2: hmm yeah thats weird..
<active> i get  permission dennied any ideas pleae
<skel> Gigs2: maybe you sync to someone who didn't update :-P
<Gigs2> skel: not unless ubuntu ran ntpdate on its own
<Gigs2> because ntpd isn't on
<skel> Gigs2: wonder if the powerfailure ill-affected the cmos clock?
<Gigs2> skel: I'm actually not too concerned about it on my desktop system but I wonder if this might affect servers
<Gigs2> like things that do kerberous on boot or nfs mounts might have trouble at boot time if the time is off for a while
<skel> yeah
<LordOfHeat> hello
<Cisyouc> hello
<mindstate> is there software i can map keyboard buttons to a usb gamepad buttons?
<LordOfHeat> I have a problem, when i go to hibernation or suspend i get this error pnp: failed to activate device 00:0d
<LordOfHeat> what does it mean?
<Gigs2> device 00:0d failed to activate
<Gigs2> :P
<LordOfHeat> lol
* Gigs2 misses giving smart answers in support channels
<PriceChild> LordOfHeat, "lspci" will tell you which bit doesn't like it
<xtknight> heh
<xtknight> well
<xtknight> *phew* back to the drawing board...i mean eating cookies and answering ubuntu questions
<LordOfHeat> with lspci | grep 00:0d i get nothing
<Cisyouc> xtknight: cookies? I'm jealous
<xtknight> this would be a good job for retirees :P
<lisapc> cables, it tuened out good. it turned it into widescreen too :)  from 300MB to 1.6Gig to be exact
<cables> lisapc, not bad
<cables> lisapc, turned it to widescreen?
<lisapc> cables, it turned out better and widescreen :P
<lisapc> cables, but it doesnt look stretched
<cables> lisapc, it stretched it? weird...
<cables> lisapc, how is that...
<lisapc> cables, yeah
<lisapc> no idea lol
<ardchoille> xtknight: hahaha
<Cisyouc> LordOfHeat: use lspci -n | grep 00:0d
<cables> lisapc, cropped it maybe?
<LordOfHeat> Cisyouc, still nothing
<Cisyouc> Wait, no, I take that back.
<Cisyouc> Yeah,
<lisapc> no idea
<stodge> Hey folks - is it easy to configure compiz/beryl with NVIDIA driver in Ubuntu?
<lisapc> cables, did it great though :)
<Cisyouc> LordOfHeat: One sec
<ardchoille> stodge: /join #ubuntu-effects
<Factory> stodge: for the love of christmas, that's so easy to find on google it's not even funny =(
<PriceChild> !jfgi > Factory
<dequeued> how do I get an ftpd?
<cables> !beryl | stodge
<ubotu> stodge: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dequeued> I couldn't find any ftp servers in the "package manager"
<nixnoob> skel, you are correct about removing the video card but the server is a laptop and i use it for playing games sometimes as well
<xtknight> dequeued, apt-cache search ftpd
<Cisyouc> LordOfHeat: the package pnpbios-tools includes the app /usr/bin/lspnp -- try using this to find what device 00:0d is
<skel> nixnoob: yeah, but I'm just saying that cs has no dependency on graphic rendering, so bug in fglrx or not, I really doubt its your bottleneck
<dequeued> I wonder why it didn't appear in the Gnome app
<xtknight> dequeued, not sure.  it does for me.  are your f t p and d keys different than mine?
<xtknight> search 'description and name'
<nixnoob> skel i kno its not, the bottleneck is the kernel timer interrupt frequency, the standard on ubuntu is 500hz i guess, i just compiled the 2.6.20 kernel with 1000hz and its fine except for the fact that it has issues with the fglrx driver. thats all really.
<xtknight> eh
<xtknight> tickless is pretty cool, too
<xtknight> bottleneck for what is the kernel int freq tho?
<EADG> !kde > EADG
<nixnoob> xtkngiht the server side fps on my CS:S server
<xtknight> nixnoob, i tend to think it's the game engine or sv_fps var in CS :o
<chalmer> how do i access tha "terminal ?
<nixnoob> xtknight, no i kno its the interrupt because when i use a kernel with 1000hz the server side fps shoots up to 500
<xtknight> chalmer, app->acces->term
<bruenig> chalmer, alt + f2, then type gnome-terminal
<chalmer> k
<chalmer> ty
<cables> I tried the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend) for making Suspend work with nvidia-glx, but they made my system unstable. I'd really like to be able to suspend and hibernate, and have nVidia drivers too. Can anyone help me?
<LordOfHeat> Cisyouc, lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
* bruenig hopes that he does that everytime now
<m1r> gn ppl
<Cisyouc> LordOfHeat: I have no idea. Sorry..
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about esys laptops concing out without being able to adjust brightness
<xtknight> nixnoob, interesting, try tickless
<Arch_NME> if anyone know's anything regarding getting a UTstarcom 5740 EVDO cellular internet card with sprint service to work under ubuntu please pm me, I'll be idle in the chan for the next few hours as I do some of my own web research, sorry for spamming this again
<LordOfHeat> Cisyouc, k, thx anyway
<xtknight> LordOfHeat, what's your question
<nixnoob> xtknight tickless?
<gonzaloarg> hi
<ozy1> need help, new to ubuntu, on installing hplip got error: Package install command failed with error code 100
<xtknight> nixnoob, ingo molnar's realtime kernel patches
<xtknight> nixnoob, i have a 2.6.20.2 deb patched
<LordOfHeat> xtknight, when i go to suspend or hibernate i get failed to activate device 00:0d
<gonzaloarg> im having a problem with bootsplash in ubuntu 64 edgy, its in black and white
<bruenig> gonzaloarg, oh no
<gonzaloarg> someone knows why?
<nixnoob> xtknight can you send?
<xtknight> LordOfHeat, eh what is 00:0d
<xtknight> nixnoob, ill upload, no prob
<LordOfHeat> xtknight, dunno
<nixnoob> dcc?
<xtknight> LordOfHeat, well what's it say in lspci
<gonzaloarg> bruening?
<LordOfHeat> xtknight, there is no 00:0d in lspci
<xtknight> nixnoob, nah ill upload it probably
<soleblaze> anyone know if there's a program to add/change tags to an ALAC file under linux?
<xtknight> LordOfHeat, well d just means decimal afaik
<nixnoob> xtknight to where?
<xtknight> LordOfHeat, so 0:00
<xtknight> nixnoob, my serv space, hold up
<nixnoob> xtknight you are myhero
<OldGeezer> 00:0d is hexadecimal for 13
<xtknight> nixnoob, i386?
<xtknight> oh true hexa, didnt think of that :P
<nixnoob> i386 is good
<xtknight> nixnoob, crap, it's 200 megs lol
<nixnoob> WOW
<xtknight> bleh let me investigate this
<LordOfHeat> xtknight, if it is 0:00 then it is my graphic card
<gonzaloarg> i have searched in google and in some forums and i cant find any solution
<xtknight> LordOfHeat, nah nm it's 0d in hexadecimal
<xtknight> nixnoob, my initrd is 40 megs and vmlinuz about 1.6 so obviously the whole thing isnt 200
<nixnoob> xtknight i was just about to say how is tht possible my 2.6.20*.deb is 17MB
<LucianSolaris> HELP!  I got gnomebaker to burn MP3s, except when I burn my cue file (which refers to a large mp3) it errors cdrdao was not compiled with mp3 support
<LucianSolaris> how do I compile cdrdao with MP3 support?
<xtknight> LucianSolaris, google it, dl a source tarball for it, get associated dev pkgs
<xtknight> LucianSolaris, ./configure --with-mp3 support
<cables> LucianSolaris, you could un-mp3 it and then burn it if you don't want to compile something.
<snowpunk98> Is there anyway to set Xchat to autojoin this server and certain channels I want?
<cables> snowpunk98, I'll tell you in #xchat
<poningru> LucianSolaris: go install k3b it has that support
<LucianSolaris> k3b does NOT nore does it read CUE files for mp3s
<LucianSolaris> or it errors on CUE because it doesn't burn mp3
<gonzaloarg> its a common problem in 64bits i read
<LucianSolaris> this is 32bit
<bruenig> LucianSolaris, k3b does have mp3 support
<bruenig> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<xtknight> nixnoob, might be awhile till i figure out what's going on here
<upd> hi
<LucianSolaris> then explain to me why it errors that the mp3 file isn't the correct length and that it has to 'lengthen' it?
<bruenig> !howdy | upd
<ubotu> upd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nixnoob> xtknight, when you figure it out please PM me
<bruenig> LucianSolaris, did you install libk3b2-mp3
<upd> how can i change  calor in terminal localhost@localdomain:~$ this
<Cisyouc> upd: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/prompt-magic.xml is a good guide.
<bruenig> upd, that question was incoherent
<ardchoille> upd: There's an example of that in ~/.bashprofile I believe
<xtknight> does a kernel image need to contain anything more than vmlinuz and initrd to install properly?  do i need the /lib/modules inside kernel image, etc?  its like 400mb
<LucianSolaris> bruenig it wasn't, but let's see if this works
<upd> ok tnx
<nixnoob> xtknight the two .deb files should be enough...
<nixnoob> xtknight, the image and the headers
<xtknight> nixnoob, heck if i know dude, tihs is Feisty they prolly have debug stuff or something making it huge, i really dont know
<xtknight> nixnoob, image is 200mb, headers is 20 or so
<cables> Is it safe to remove linux-headers packages?
<xtknight> nixnoob, hows about i walk you through compiling 2.6.20.2 on your sys
<nixnoob> xtknight, lol how is fiesty does it have xgl/beryl support standard?
<xtknight> nixnoob, nope, they ditched that idea other than that i like it, better core 2 duo platform support
<nixnoob> xtknight, wife is nagging me so i doubt i can do it now.
<ardchoille> nixnoob: I heard that was left out of feisty due to being still unstable
<xtknight> nixnoob, poor baby
<xtknight> :P
<gonzaloarg> where i can find some help about it?
<nixnoob> xtknight, im using it now, just a few glitches but i think its stable enough.
<hak0> | apt mirror
<LucianSolaris> k3b errors on mp3 files: UNSUPPORTED FORMAT
<LucianSolaris> after I installed libk3b2-mp3
<Monoxide> anyone know how I can install Ubuntu without going into the live boot section to install
<bruenig> LucianSolaris, you restarted k3b right?
<LucianSolaris> yes
<xtknight> Monoxide, alternate install disc
<cables> !alternate | Monoxide
<ubotu> Monoxide: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xtknight> Monoxide, why does the Live crash or something?
<bruenig> LucianSolaris, sucks for you I guess, works perfectly here
<nixnoob> xtknight ill hunt you down another time for that walkthrough
<xtknight> nixnoob, ok
<hak0> | apt-mirror
<hak0> ! apt-mirror
<ubotu> apt-mirror: APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 116 kB
<LucianSolaris> oh shit, guess i didn't restart it
<Monoxide> yes and no. it gives me an error saying seassion manager something then freezes
<PriceChild> !ohmy | LucianSolaris
<ubotu> LucianSolaris: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LucianSolaris> i have 12 desktops and i switch between them using a customized 3ddesktop
<LucianSolaris> so yea, it works bruenig
<bruenig> I have one desktop, I am such a loser
<xtknight> lil overkill ?
<LucianSolaris> nah
<Monoxide> so 6.06 tyl might boot in text mode
<|caicai|> hei
<Monoxide> 6.10 x32 does not
<LucianSolaris> if i don't feel like closing anything, i just switch to a fresh desktop
<xtknight> i have one desktop, and..an oven mitt here for some reason
<LucianSolaris> i have 12
<bruenig> well drop your ram to 377 and you will feel like closing stuff
<ardchoille> LucianSolaris: Wow, talk about lazy, lol
<robjo> ntp confusion, help please
<|caicai|> how i upgrade me ubuntu version to 6.10??
<|caicai|> i have 6.06
<xtknight> not uncommon for me to have 50 FFs open with 5 tabs apice
<LucianSolaris> any more and the desktops start fallong off the bottom of the screen in 3ddesktop
<cables> !EdgyUpgrades | |caicai|
<xtknight> had to get a faster cpu to offset my habits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgyupgrades - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LucianSolaris> i would have 20 if it wasn't for that fact
<LucianSolaris> i have 2 gigs of ram
<ofer> I am trying to run argouml -  a java software
<ofer> java -jar argouml.jar
<ofer> but nothing working
<xtknight> jar jar
<Monoxide> ubotu: Alternitive Install Disk Link
<Jetfighter> !upgrades | |caicai|
<ubotu> |caicai|: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LucianSolaris> puny 300 MBs
<cables> |caicai|, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<|caicai|> tks
<LucianSolaris> and this is a laptop :)
<ofer> xtknight: ?
<ofer> this is not the right command java -jar argouml.jar
<Crockett> when will the next release version of ubuntu be out ?
<robjo> switching from SUSE which had a ntp script in /etc/init.d taking start stop or restart as arguments cannot find equivalent for ubuntu?
<bruenig> !feisty | Crockett
<ubotu> Crockett: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<LucianSolaris> i'd love 3ddesktop to update all its desktops once a minute or once every 30 seconds at low priority (as not to disrupt my media, etc)
<xtknight> ofer, sorry dunno
<cables> LucianSolaris, for it to do that, it has to switch to the desktops.
<|caicai|> how i can edit the program GRUB??
<cables> LucianSolaris, there's a command to get it to update, but it cycles through all of them.
<LucianSolaris> too bad it couldn't just ask the DE
<cables> |caicai|, how do you want to change it?
<jamesw> /j/w 8
<|caicai|> no, i want to eliminate some lines of it
<xtknight> |caicai|, what's the goal?
<xtknight> Crockett, mine has an ntp service
<|caicai|> when i update my ubuntu it apears more lines on it then i want to eliminate some lines
<n1ce> connect #ubuntu
<Jetfighter> >.<
<xtknight> |caicai|, you mean you have more kernels than you'd like at the grub startup selection screen?
<xtknight> |caicai|, `gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst`
<|caicai|> yes
<xtknight> remove at your will
<Jetfighter> WHAT the hell?
<|caicai|> tks xtknight
<xtknight> Jetfighter, i dont know, you tell me?
<bruenig> !ohmy | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jetfighter> I'm running hamachi. It refuses to make sense.
<Jetfighter> HELL isn't a bad word.
<xtknight> ah hamachi , used that before
<bruenig> !ohmy | Jetfighter
<xtknight> !ask | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  it might be better to have him change the "howmany" line to 2 (keep last 2 kernels) and run update-grub
<xtknight> JohnPhys, interesting never knew about it.  how would it affect the windows lines?
<Jetfighter> Hell. xtknight, I use sudo hamachi start and it says starting...ok. I hamachi join network pass, it says it doesn't appear to be running,
<xtknight> guess it ran
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  It didn't in my case, nor did it affect my debian lines.  It only affects the lines in the "automagically generated" section.
<cables> Can anyone explain "System Load" to me? How is it computed?
<Jetfighter> Did you say something? Sorry :(
<xtknight> JohnPhys, ahh cool.  yeah perhaps he should check it out.  |caicai| ^^^^
<Jetfighter> Hell. xtknight, I use sudo hamachi start and it says starting...ok. I hamachi join network pass, it says it doesn't appear to be running,
<xtknight> Jetfighter, nah not really.  heh.. did you run sudo tuncfg sudo hamachi init sudo hamachi start..
<|caicai|> is done
<|caicai|> thank you very much
<Jetfighter> Yeah, it's worked once before
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  I'm also not sure of the howmany value gets reset to "all" on the installation of a new kernel, but if it *doesn't* I keep mine at 2, so I'd have the new (potentially bad) kernel, and the old (definitely working) kernel.
<MadDog011> :( I have installed the RUN file from the www.nvidia.com site, and it has kinda killed my linux box, the performance is choppy and I think it isnt accelerated... what do I do....
<xtknight> |caicai|, note the howmany value spoken about above by JohnPhys ^^^
<xtknight> MadDog011, um slower than before?
<bruenig> !ati | MadDog011
<ubotu> MadDog011: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jetfighter> xtknight, wildfire@Wildfire-Laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo tuncfg sudo hamachi init sudo hamachi start
<Jetfighter> tuncfg: already running
<xtknight> Jetfighter, lol i meant separate commands i was just too lazy to type the commas
<wilo> hello guys
<MadDog011> xtknight, yes slower
<|caicai|> ok
<bruenig> Jetfighter, is that all on one line?
<wilo> i am after some elp with installing a system monitor for ubuntu
<MadDog011> xtknight, Alot slower :)
<Monoxide> what is the command to start install from text mode on 6.10 live cd
<xtknight> MadDog011, alright so you using vesa driver now i assume?  or nvidia...what's actually running now
<xtknight> Monoxide, gotta get the alternate cd
<Monoxide> because if It start gnome it freezes
<MadDog011> xtknight, it says the driver is nvidia
<MadDog011> in the xorg.conf
<Monoxide> u have a link
<Jetfighter> I got it
<xtknight> MadDog011, alright is glx enabled in extensinos or w/e
<Jetfighter> I forgot sudo on hamachi join network
<xtknight> extensions*
<MadDog011> xtknight, glx is enabled
<MadDog011> I do nto know if it works thought
<xtknight> MadDog011, glxinfo | grep rendering
<MadDog011> xtknight, direct rendering: Yes
<xtknight> MadDog011, might need to change acceleration method to XAA or something, dont really know
<xtknight> MadDog011, what video card
<MadDog011> xtknight, where do you do that
<xtknight> Monoxide, yes hold on
<xtknight> MadDog011, dont know actually
<EdBoy> Anyone remember that game where you race tux down like a glacier or something?
<MadDog011> xtknight, Ge Force 4200 TI
<xtknight> EdBoy, penguin racer
<EdBoy> and it went really really fast
<xtknight> or tuxracer
<xtknight> !info tuxracer | EdBoy
<ubotu> edboy: Package tuxracer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<EdBoy> Tux Racer is go karts.
<xtknight> didnt use to be
<MadDog011> xtknight, Well Beryl doesn't work anymore
<JohnPhys> Penguin Planet Racer, I think
<bruenig> !info planet-penguin-racer
<ubotu> Package planet-penguin-racer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<xtknight> !info planetpenguin-racer | EdBoy
<ubotu> edboy: planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (edgy), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<EdBoy> Found it!
<EdBoy> xtknight was right
<bruenig> stole my kill
<xtknight> i can never find the ubuntu cd isos with google
<EdBoy> lol
<xtknight> GRR
<EdBoy> One of my favorite games.
<fastfinger> i need help with network, PPPoe connection but i dont think its dsl, it is cable
<erstazi> The GNOME keyboard manager is very touchy in Edgy, it crashed more than once and now the icons for the menu's are not showing.
<EdBoy> xtknight: why not try their website? o_0
<xtknight> i only see mirrors in africa lol
<EdBoy> where do you live?
<xtknight> us
<EdBoy> so why are you getting african mirrors
<xtknight> just trying to find the link for alternate for Monoxide
<EdBoy> ah
<bruenig> xtknight, oh too bad you can't watch all those w32codecs files
<xtknight> bruenig, huh?
<Monoxide> same here
<bruenig> or play encrypted dvds
<fastfinger> can anyone help me with that?
<PriceChild> bruenig, w32codecs isn't actually needed anymore...
<xtknight> ahhh
<Monoxide> but I am having no luck
<xtknight> hehe
<bruenig> wa
<xtknight> right, as if i don't.. ;P
<PriceChild> bruenig, ffmpeg should do everything you need
<jrib> xtknight: it's usually faster to go straight to cdimages.ubuntu.com
<|caicai|> xtknight,  i remove some of the kernels but when i update grub they come back
<treb0r> get vlc
<xtknight> jrib, thanks thats what im looking for
<JohnPhys> PriceChild:  why isn't w32codecs needed?
<xtknight> |caicai|, you need to remove them from automagic ro something
<wes_1977> I'll pay somebody $50 if they can get my laptop connected to my wireless network. In fairness, I know the wireless card and router work fine in WindowsXP as recently as this morning (I installed it just to confirm wireless card working)
<PriceChild> JohnPhys, ffmpeg "should" do everything you need
<treb0r> just get vlc
<xtknight> ffmpeg has wmv9 support
<xtknight> no support for wma3, bwt
<xtknight> still need w32
<JohnPhys> |caicai| :  "update-grub" looks at teh menu.lst file for options, then at the installed kernels, and makes a new menu.lst
<wes_1977> also, if anyone is interested, I've been through everything I can find on the internet of things to try and so far nothing has worked
<xtknight> jrib, those are dvds
<wes_1977> and I know the chipset is supported by the madwifi drivers
<wilo> can someone help install a system monitor on ubuntu
<wilo> please
<JohnPhys> |caicai| : so if you remove the kernel entries from menu.lst, when you update grub those will be restored
<Monoxide> I can do a dvd install
<Monoxide> if you can find me an alternitive image of it
<Monoxide> :D
<JohnPhys> |caicai| :  try changing the "howmany = all" line in menu.lst to "howmany = 2"
<xtknight> this is driving me nuts
<wilo> HELLO
<JohnPhys> |caicai| :  then update grub
<xtknight> Monoxide, there you go sheesh http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<Monoxide> thanks alot
<|caicai|> ok i will do that
<xtknight> Monoxide, dvd also has alternate install right on it along with livecd....well as far as i know.. but use the above for sure
<robjo> ntp client, do I just run ntpd after setting up ntp.conf?
<Monoxide> now my laptop will run
<xtknight> robjo, hrm just let ubuntu handle it?
<jrib> xtknight: weird, I thought they had them all there
<null377> can some one help me with beryl
<xtknight> robjo, right click at top right adjust date and time, sync with a time server etc
<robjo> xtknight, what do you mean let ubuntu handle it?
<K3nto> !ddraw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddraw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> robjo, i never had to touch an ntp file to get it to sync with NTP
<thiesen> bruenig: Yo man... still there??
<xtknight> unless u want to tweak it, nothing against that.  but ur just making more work for urself if you just want a simple ntp thing
* bruenig is here
<thiesen> bruenig: That thing about rc.local rocks... :-)
<whileimhere> I am using SoundConverter to convert some ogg to mp3s and the mp3 option under prefs is greyed out. Can anyone tell me why?
<JohnPhys> |caicai|: after you update grub, you can check the menu.lst file to see how many ubuntu kernels are there without rebooting
<bruenig> thiesen, yeah very handy
<robjo> xtknight, I would like ntp client (ntpd?) to run when I'm connected to the internet but obviously not when I am offline
<JohnPhys> |caicai|:   and let me know if it works!
<|caicai|> JohnPhys,  it worked
<xtknight> robjo, ntpd is ntp daemon, an ntp server
<|caicai|> tks alot
<globe> is there a package to run kde aps under gnome?
<thiesen> bruenig: But no one other thing... how do I manually stop and restart the server since it gets started via rc.local??
<jrib> globe: just install the kde app
<stoney> hi
<wildfire_> exit
<xtknight> globe, should be able to do it with Qt libs.  they are still ELF linux apps
<bruenig> globe, just sudo apt-get install whatever you want and all the kde libs will be installed to run that particular kde package
<robjo> xtknight, well that's not what I am after then
<bruenig> thiesen, the same way you would manually stop or restart it if you had started it yourself without rc.local
<wes_1977> anyone that can help troubleshoot a wireless networking problem?
<null377> does the ATI Radeon 200 graphix card work with beryl?
<xtknight> robjo, what you are after is right in the ubuntu time options.  right click the clock, goto Adjust Date & Time, select Sync with Internet server.  you won't have to worry about anything
<robjo> migrating from SUSE, they had a script in etc/init.d whcih started an ntp client anything similar here?
<stoney> can someone pm me and help me setup a wireless connection from (basicly) scratch? please :)
<jrib> !wireless | stoney
<ubotu> stoney: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nergar> hello, can someone tell me how to format a usb stick in ubuntu?
<jrib> Nergar: use gparted
<globe> jrib: it gives me errors about the kde inter-process communication. "Could not open network socket. Please check that the 'dcopserer' program is running!"
<stoney> ubotu, thanks :)
<xtknight> Nergar, format with VFAT?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> globe, sudo rm -rf ~/.kde; try again
<Nergar> well, FAT32
<bruenig> fat16 is perfect
<xtknight> !thanks | stoneey
<ubotu> stoneey: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<robjo> xtknight, I'd like the synch to happen without me clicking anything, but I am not always online
<xtknight> robjo, that's ok.  it simply wont do it when ur not online
<Nergar> xtknight, i need it for windows FAT32 is good??
<xtknight> Nergar, either that or ntfs.  but id choose fat32 for usb sticks
<xtknight> Nergar, first unmount it
<thiesen> bruenig: I know I can stop it from x... but then I suppose I have to start it from an terminal again...
<Nergar> ok
<bruenig> thiesen, right you would
<Nergar> xtknight, done
<bruenig> thiesen, you have to help the machine along, unless something has some definite pattern to it
<xtknight> Nergar, then, `sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/scdx` where scdx is your usb stick
<bruenig> then you can script it and cron it
<thiesen> bruenig: Hmmm... would it be possible to register the csserver as an actual service??
<Monoxide>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ is the dvd but I dont see it saying alternitive
<globe> xtknight: sweet, thanks.  Why did that fix my problem?
<Nergar> ok thanx xtknight
<Monoxide> I had them ship me 606 6.10
<robjo> xtknight, thanks I'll try it and see what happens.
<bruenig> thiesen, don't know
<Monoxide> and ect
<xtknight> globe, reset the kde stuff
<xtknight> globe, it reset the kde stuff*
<Monoxide> I Ican enter text mode
<jrib> Monoxide: scroll down, it says "alternate"
<Monoxide> ok
<Monoxide> ty
<thiesen> bruenig: oh... but it sure would be nice to do that...
* Monoxide feels stupid
<globe> xtknight: urm...okay. am I going to have to remember this for the future?
<wilo> how do i fix broken dependacies?
<xtknight> globe, doubt it.  one time screw up
<wilo> i done a sudo synaptic
<globe> xtknight: okay.  thanks.
<thiesen> bruenig: but that suggestion you gave me did the trick...
<jrib> wilo: what caused them?
<wilo> globe, do you know how i can fix broken dependacies?
<bruenig> thiesen, my suggestions usually do
<wilo> i was trying to install a system monitor
<bruenig> wilo, sudo apt-get install -f
<jrib> wilo: how?
<globe> exit
<wilo> wilo@wilo-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<wilo> Reading package lists... Done
<wilo> Building dependency tree
<wilo> Reading state information... Done
<wilo> Correcting dependencies... failed.
<wilo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wilo>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.3.2-7ubuntu2) but 2.4.2-1.2 is installed
<wilo> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<wilo> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<bruenig> wow
<bruenig> why do people do that
<xtknight> !paste | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> !paste | wilo
<thiesen> bruenig: Since that was the first solution you gave me I must say it was a very good... :-)
<EdBoy> never did understand why PlanetPenguin Racer had such a slow mouse...
<Nergar> xtknight, i tried lsusb but i don't know which devise is it
<wilo> sorry
<bruenig> wilo, sudo apt-get remove libfontconfig1
<Bartek_> Heloo to everyone!
<xtknight> EdBoy, i take it you're back here after giving the poor penguin several concussions?
* thiesen dances around bruenig 
<bruenig> thiesen, calm down man, 20 different people in here could have told you about rc.local
<xtknight> Nergar, `sudo lshw -class disk`
<thiesen> bruenig: yeah... but you did it first... :-)
<xtknight> not me...
<EdBoy> xtknight: no, I tried fixing the video settings to make it stop skipping
<EdBoy> and it didn't
<EdBoy> And slowed down everything else.
<EdBoy> Now it's better.
<Monoxide> xtknight: I will have gnome wit this alternitive install untill i Install fluxbox
<wilo> bruenig: i get this when i d oa sudo apt-get remove libfontconfig1
<Bartek_> I am lookingfor a help on Desktop environment
<wilo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10294/
<thiesen> bruenig: do you know where I can find some good information about that rc.local file??
<bruenig> !paste | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Monoxide> or xfce
<xtknight> Monoxide, eh why not just install the command line system hehe
<xtknight> !rc.local
<wilo> i did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10294/
<Monoxide> I am a noob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Monoxide> and I like the visual appeal
<xtknight> Monoxide, xubuntu?
<thiesen> ty
<xtknight> Bartek_, yes?
<Monoxide> would that install on 128mb sdram
<xtknight> yes
<Monoxide> I am lookin to run fluxbox
<xtknight> they dont have a Flubuntu yet ;P
<bruenig> wilo, wow you are in serious trouble
<Monoxide> they do
<wilo> serious? :(
<jrib> xtknight: fluxbuntu exists
<Monoxide> I just dont trust it
<sonnie> anyone used cacti? i have a question here.
<xtknight> jrib, does it?
<Lam_> i can $ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset  to reset alsa. how can i do the same for OSS?
<Bartek_> I am looking for some lightest possible desktop environment/window manager
<Nergar> xtknight, mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<Nergar> mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdb' (use -I if wanted)
<Nergar> help?
<xtknight> Nergar, yikes buddy not on your HD
<wilo> bruenig: is their a solution?
<Monoxide> bartek_ Fluxbox, Xfce
<jrib> xtknight: yep, fluxbuntu.org
<Bartek_> on which I could Install several
<Bartek_> ...
<Monoxide> ubuntu u can install several
<Nergar> i don't know which device then
<Monoxide> xubuntu
<Monoxide> kbuntu
<Bartek_> typicall apps plus Sun's Netbeans and JDK6
<xtknight> Nergar, `sudo lshw -class disk`  paste the output on pastebin ill help ya
<peacekpr> In xorg.conf, i am using the "radeon" driver for my radeon video card.  Is that the open source version?
<Bartek_> for java development
<xtknight> peacekpr, yes, binary blob is fglrx
<Monoxide> I am unsure of java
<bruenig> wilo, install this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fontconfig/fontconfig_2.3.2-7ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Monoxide> I know you can use the java plugins
<Bartek_> my machine is Celeron566Mhz 256 SDRAM 100Mhz
<Monoxide> and install it
<peacekpr> xtknight, aha.  and "ati" is the proprietary binary?
<bruenig> wilo, that is the dependency that libfontconfig is crying about
<wilo> it wont let me
<xtknight> peacekpr, fglrx is proprietary binary (binary blob)
<Monoxide> I am stuck with a 600mhz 128mb ram 100 laptop
<jrib> bruenig: maybe we should take a look at wilo's sources.list?  The wrong version had to be installed somehow
<stoney> how do i check my kernel version?
<wilo> says i have broken dependacies already
<xtknight> peacekpr, ati is for older cards, radeon is for r2xx and up i think, ati+radeon are open source
<Bartek_> probably gonna upgrade to 500MB
<xtknight> stoney, uname -a
<Monoxide> 512 does a ubuntu sys good
<stoney> thank you
<wilo> bruenig: i either have to sudo synaptic or install -f
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. i bought a new harddisk and use it as external with enclosure .. the problem is linux did not detect the hdd ... what should i do?
<bruenig> jrib, yeah I thought about that, but they are all in main
<peacekpr> xtknight, ok - it wasn't exactly clear to me :) ... now i have to figure out Xinerama or MergedFB
<Nergar> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10295/
<jrib> bruenig: well, the versions are the issue, he may have mixed repositories
<bruenig> doesn't hurt
<bruenig> wilo, pastebin the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> Nergar, hmm.  doesnt look like your usb key is showing there
<JohnPhys> KeeNaF:  try the enclosure in another computer to make sure that it acutally works first, beyond that I'm not sure.  I do know that some kernels just don't play nice with interfaces on some enclosures.
<Nergar> xtknight, any ideas then?
<xtknight> Nergar, how did you unmount it?
<Nergar> sudo umount /media/usbdisk
<erne154> hello I am looking for information on the meeting in Houston tomorrow...Anyone know anything about it?
<ping_tu> hello everyone
<Nergar> xtknight, sudo umount /media/usbdisk
<xtknight> Nergar, ok plug in the key again and do "df -h | grep usbdisk"
<TheVault> I need some help with Frostwire. I just now installed it and it keeps asking me for my name for the community chat thing and I disabled the thing, and then it keeps asking. Then when I do enter a name and click apply, it says settings won't take effect until next restart and the thing shutsdown on its own
<ping_tu> i make binutils in ubuntu, but have some quesstion
<KeeNaF> JohnPhys .. yes .. it working ..
<TheVault> is there a file or something I can edit to make this stop?
<cisforcojo> hey guys, has anyone here got ubuntu running with a touchpad disabled?
<peacekpr> xtknight, thanks for your help - hopefully i can work my way through this.
<KeeNaF> how to format new hdd using linux?
<ping_tu> regex.c:132: warning: conflicting types for built-in function malloc
<ping_tu> In file included from /usr/local/include/bits/string2.h:1185,
<ping_tu> from /usr/local/include/string.h:360,
<ping_tu> from regex.c:151:
<bruenig> KeeNaF, use gparted
<Nergar> xtknight, /dev/sdb1             120M  842K  119M   1% /media/usbdisk
<Nergar>  I try now with sdb1?
<xtknight> ping_tu, you are remaking binutils?
<jrib> cisforcojo: yes, I disable it in bios, but you can also use synclient
<wilo> bruenig: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in terminal?
<bruenig> wilo, yeah
<ping_tu> yes
<KeeNaF> bruenig .. how is it? .. :D
<xtknight> ping_tu, out of curiosity why ?
<cisforcojo> jrib: will synclient handle device event changes? everytime i reboot my computer it's different
<ping_tu> but regex.c:132: error: previous declaration of malloc was here
<xtknight> ping_tu, not sure that it will work with your setup
<cisforcojo> /dev/input/event2 for example
<xtknight> Nergar, eh, well sudo umount /media/usbdisk
<TheVault> Need help with my frostwire problem
<cisforcojo> i've tried it but didn't have much luck
<xtknight> Nergar, ok here's what were going to do after that:
<[0`0] > ! sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<xtknight> is there a command to create a DOS partition table?
<jrib> cisforcojo: what do you want to accomplish?  Just turning off the touchpad forever?
<xtknight> quickie besides fdisk?
<cisforcojo> really, i'm not sure WHAT to put in xorg.conf to call the touchpad and find it regardless of hte event
<wilo> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10297/
<bruenig> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<cisforcojo> jrib: haha nono, i need the touchpad but I hate tapping
<xtknight> Nergar, oh well.   `sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb`  make a DOS partition table
<cisforcojo> i HAVE tapping disabled but I have to edit my xorg.conf and restart X everytime I reboot my computer ( to direct it to the event the touchpad is running on)
<Frogzoo> cisforcojo: is this a synaptics touchpad?
<cisforcojo> ALPS
<Nergar> xtknight, sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb or sdb1??
<erne154> ubuntu houston anyone?
<xtknight> Nergar, sdb
<jrib> cisforcojo: hmm what version of ubuntu? dapper?
<bruenig> wilo, nothing too bad, you are using au and then in other places using just the default, but theoretically they should all have the same packages
<xtknight> Nergar, bleh actually just quit out of cfdisk you shouldn't need it
<cisforcojo> edgy
<cinnix> i need help, i resized my primary ubuntu partition from 70gb - 150gb, now ubuntu seems laggy, somewhat more jumpy. is this common?
<TheVault> I need some help with Frostwire please
<cisforcojo> Edgy 6.10 fully upgraded
<smo> hi i m checking the fee space on my usb key ( i run ubuntu from my usb key)  and my proc dir is bigggg is it normal 892 mo now ??
<Nergar> xtknight, ok
<xtknight> Nergar, by format i assumed you didn't have any partition table or anything.  obviously if it mounted though it has a partition table and even a partition.  if you want to wipe it...
<bruenig> wilo, how about a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ping_tu> <ping_tu> i find that gcc of version 3.4 have this question, but i use 4.1 now
<xtknight> Nergar, sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1  (sdb1 this time)
<victori_> what is -current in ubuntu?
<cinnix> i cant move my cursor across the screen withpoout it jumping
<wilo> bruenig: ill try tat
<xtknight> victori_, current what?
<cinnix> without*
<victori_> bleeding edge
<victori_> such as debian sid
<Nergar> xtknight, mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)---- thats all??
<xtknight> victori_, feisty
<victori_> thanks, and I can apt-get to it correct?
<victori_> nm don't answer
<xtknight> dist-upgrade?  yes should be able to.  just note it's unstable
<victori_> thats fine
<xtknight> i assume you know that if youre speaking of sid..
<victori_> correct I do
<victori_> I just wanted a quick response to what I need to upgrade to, to get the newest packages
<victori_> specifically eclipse
<xtknight> Nergar, uhhh that's all it's saying?
<wilo> bruenig:  i get this response
<Morg0> why do all my apps keep closing when after the screen saver has been running a while (6.10)
<wilo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10298/
<Frogzoo> cinnix: either clean your mouseball, or use try a different mouse protocol
<KeeNaF> how to format new hdd using linux?
<Nergar> xtknight, yes, i mounted it and it is black
<jrib> wilo: did you ever install deb's manually from feisty or have feisty in your sources?  Because that version is from feisty
<xtknight> KeeNaF, you just bought a new HDD and you want to use it, correct?
<Nergar> xtknight, blank**
<jrib> wilo: actually, it's not feisty, it must be from debian
<xtknight> Nergar, guess you're set then, right?
<KeeNaF> xtknight .. yes ..
<KeeNaF> :)
<xtknight> KeeNaF, `gksu gparted` in terminal
<wilo> jrib: yes it was from debian
<KeeNaF> xtkmight .. k .. i try
<jrib> wilo: yes, that's bad
<Dreamxtreme> YEAH!!!!! IM IN ubuntu I've GONE OVER TO THE OTHER SIDE!!!!" ONLINE
<wilo> :O
<xtknight> KeeNaF, select the HDD that has a blank partition table . create new DOS partition table and make a partition
<wilo> anyway to fix it?
<bruenig> wilo, do this cd /tmp && wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fontconfig/libfontconfig1_2.4.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libfontconfig1_2.4.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Nergar> xtknight, wee, thanx a lot m8
<bruenig> hm
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: YO
<bruenig> wilo, don't do that then
<xtknight> Nergar, np
<Dreamxtreme> i got it working
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, cool
<jrib> wilo: is that the only package that you installed that way?
<xtknight> best thing to do with those pkg problems is to forcefully remove every pkg you see in the errors and then apt-get -f install
<Dreamxtreme> wots this about broken packages
<KeeNaF> xtknight .. once i time gksu gparted in terminal .. then password required .. I entered the passwd but nothing happen
<KeeNaF> :(
<wilo> bruenig: i got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10299/
<xtknight> KeeNaF, give it a second to start?
<jrib> cisforcojo: id if synclient will work right, I don't have too much experience with it.  But, what you can look into is creating a udev rule to create a symbolic link for your touchpad that has the same name all the time (this seems like it would work, but I don't know if there is an easier solution, I suspect there is)
<bruenig> wilo, if you are mixing repos, dependency hell is a headache to troubleshoot
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: how do i fix broken packages
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, what's broken?
<KeeNaF> xtknight .. nothing happen
<xtknight> bruenig, wilo i suggest `sudo dpkg --purge --force fontconfig-config ` but see if you guys agree
<wilo> jrib: no, well ill tell you wat i tried to do, i tried installing GKrellM 2.2.10 from http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
* bruenig gives up
<smo> how can i do to completely remove the localepackage  in  / dir ??? and keep only my locale or can i remove it by hand???
<wilo> and it needed to dependacies, so d.l and installed them
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight:  in add/remove i try to install packages and it tells me to fix broken ones first
<wilo> but one stuffed up
<xtknight> KeeNaF, you typed 'gksu gparted'?
<xtknight> wilo, `sudo dpkg --force --purge fontconfig-config`
<hole> anyone here know of a good portscanner for linux?
<xtknight> !info nmap | hole
<ubotu> hole: nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<xtknight> !info nessus | hole
<ubotu> hole: nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<KeeNaF> xtknight .. yes .. now .. once i type .. this is appear .. sudo: gparted: command not found
<xtknight> KeeNaF, oh.  `sudo apt-get install gparted` now
<KeeNaF> k
<hole> i've heard of nmap
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, `sudo apt-get -f install` in terminal
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, close synaptic first
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, Add/Remove i mean
<KeeNaF> xtknight .. this appear .. Reading package lists... Done
<KeeNaF> Building dependency tree
<KeeNaF> Reading state information... Done
<KeeNaF> Package gparted is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<KeeNaF> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<KeeNaF> is only available from another source
<KeeNaF> E: Package gparted has no installation candidate
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: cheers
<xtknight> !paste please use this instead of flooding the channel: | KeeNaF
<xtknight> !paste | KeeNaF
<ubotu> KeeNaF: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> KeeNaF, you have to use pastebin instead of paste all the text here as it floods.
<KeeNaF> ooo
<xtknight> KeeNaF, anyway what version of ubuntu are you running (`sudo lsb_release -a`)
<KeeNaF> okok  .. sorry
<PriceChild> xtknight, no need for sudo
<KeeNaF> 6.10
<KeeNaF> edgy
<xtknight> KeeNaF, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: i can install packages now yeah???
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, i dont know, what did -f install report?
<PovAddict> hi
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, (and pastebin please)
<Dreamxtreme> hey PovAddict my channel???
<wilo> xtknight: i tried that command, and got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10300/
<PovAddict> is there a way to upgrade Ubuntu from Dapper to Edgy, without a GUI?
<hejsa> How do i enable grammar check in abiword, i got the link-grammar package, and has enabled grammar check in abiwords preferences... but no grammar check..
<PovAddict> I'm connected remotely via ssh, the other computer is the other side of the world
<xtknight> PovAddict, dist-upgrade
<PovAddict> tried X forwarding and it took like 10 minutes to open the damned window
<xtknight> !upgrade | PovAddict use the dist-upgrade method described in the following link
<ubotu> PovAddict use the dist-upgrade method described in the following link: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PriceChild> PovAddict, you need to change all instances of dapper to edgy in your sources.list HOWEVER...
<PriceChild> PovAddict, remove distribution upgrades are HIGHLY unrecommended.
<PriceChild> s/remove/remote/
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  what exactly are you doing when you write things like "!upgrade | whomever" ?
<Dreamxtreme> PovAddict: im in #dreamxtreme
<ping_tu> xtknight, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-3.4/+bug/26522, this same with my question
<PovAddict> I read that dist-upgrade method isn't recommended...
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: can you give me the command again
<xtknight> JohnPhys, using the bot's preset responses and directing them towards a user
<PovAddict> Dreamxtreme: who are you and why are you talking to me...?
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, sudo apt-get -f install
<PriceChild> !bot | JohnPhys
<ubotu> JohnPhys: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xtknight> PovAddict, he's just saying hi
<wilo> bruenig: any other ideas
<Dreamxtreme> PovAddict: i spoke 2 u earlier didn't i some1 with the same name
<PovAddict> I haven't been on IRC for days
<JohnPhys> Nice (preset responses), wish I had those when I was grading exams.
<wilo> wat i tired to do was install a system monitor, i didn't have the right dependacies, so i downloaded others from debian and tried installing htem
<xtknight> dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `--purge'
<wilo> is that where i went wrong? :(
<xtknight> eh??
<pettybone> I wanted to if someone could help me understand the mount windows shares permanently page. It gives me several warnings and I don't think I should do this alone.
<xtknight> what am i doing wrong
<jrib> wilo: try dpkg --force-depends --purge fontconfig-config   maybe
<bruenig> wilo, I don't deal with mixed repos
<xtknight> ohh
<xtknight> it's force-all
<bruenig> fontconfig-config has everything depend on it
<wilo> bruenig: i dont either... i dont even know what i done :(
<Ecco> HI
<xtknight> that's ok we'll get the other one
<xtknight> wilo, sudo dpkg --force-all --purge fontconfig-config
<Jetfighter> I need java >.<
<xtknight> watch the magic
<bruenig> or I mean everything depends on fontconfig-config
<reaspired> I see a package I want to install in ubuntu, but when I try, it says this package is for i386. I have pentium 4, shouldn't it work..
<Ecco> somewone help me to make work ffmpeg with my webcam?
<IcemanV9> !java | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> wilo: if it threatens to remove half your system, don't proceed...
<bruenig> it will
<Dreamxtreme> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10301/
<xtknight> not if you do force/purge
<jrib> we can probably force a downgrade
<Ecco> E alguem fala portugues?
<xtknight> it just ignores the stuff
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10301/
<Ecco> somewone help me to make work ffmpeg with my webcam?
<jrib> !pt | Ecco
<Jetfighter> I installed from Synaptics, but it's not loading an applet
<ubotu> Ecco: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<klepto> got a question.. rssowl opens an url in firefox but opens a new window not a new tab
<xtknight> wilo, so...?  what was result of purge/force remove fontconfig
<wilo> bruenig: thanks for you help by the way, much appreciated XD
<ping_tu> the same with my question, anyone can help mey; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-3.4/+bug/26522
<wilo> xtknight: i got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10302/
<hejsa> How do i enable grammar check in abiword, i got the link-grammar package, and has enabled grammar check in abiwords preferences... but no grammar check..
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, nothing is broken anymore
<PovAddict> hmm
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, youve got some updates to install, check your update manager
<bruenig> wow it worked perfect
<xtknight> wilo, now, `sudo apt-get -f install`
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: rite o cheers
<PovAddict> well I'm not flying to USA to do the upgrade... :P
<MadDog011> Can someone help me fix my NVIDIA drivers please on linux, please private message me im doing this for 3 hours and its getting really annoying please pm me :(
<xtknight> PovAddict, dont see a huge danger in dist-upgrade.  just dont be disappointed if you haev to travel the world to fix it if it doesnt work :D
<PriceChild> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<PovAddict> but I'm not very confident on using dist-upgrade if you say it's not recommended... especially since I don't trust 100% my backup
<PovAddict> oh well no way I would lose DATA anyway
<xtknight> prolly not
<xtknight> but you never know i guess
<PriceChild> PovAddict, if the machine doesn't restart... what would you do?
<MadDog011> Well, my drivers don't work when I type modprobe nvidia I get a error saying .../video/nvidia.ko no such file or directory
<MadDog011> I installed everything from that instructions
<xtknight> MadDog011, hrm i thought you were in nvidia?  what happened
<MadDog011> xtknight, doesnt work...
<PovAddict> PriceChild: ask the guy who is actually close to the machine, but who knows very little about Linux in general
<MikeC2> whilst installing JRE something messed up, and now I can not seem to install it at all :|
<MadDog011> xtknight, I uninstaled the run file
<MadDog011> xtknight, and tried to use the apt-get nvidia-xgl thing...
<MadDog011> but now I killed everything...
<PriceChild> PovAddict, that's a real possibility
<EduardoCorrea> somewone help me to make work ffmpeg with my webcam?
<xtknight> wilo, getting it?  the problem will be fixed through persistence and speed :)
<PovAddict> EduardoCorrea: how about #ffmpeg?
<IcemanV9> !patience | EduardoCorrea
<ubotu> EduardoCorrea: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xtknight> MadDog011, hmmm hold on.  well you need to get the nvidia drivers working before you use xgll....
<EduardoCorrea> OK
<pettybone> Requesting help trying to use samba. It tells me to run it from the root. I tried running it from the terminal but I received the same message.
<MadDog011> xtknight, how do I do that?
<Dreamxtreme> 141 UPDATES!! LOL
<PriceChild> !sudo | pettybone
<ubotu> pettybone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<xtknight> MadDog011, good question but i would use the RUN drivers not the repo ones
<PriceChild> !caps | Dreamxtreme
<ubotu> Dreamxtreme: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: 141 updates
<xtknight> MadDog011, RUN ones are newer
<wilo> xtknight: this is my result
<wilo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10303/
<Dreamxtreme> sorry ubotu
<MadDog011> xtknight, hm.... I can try to run them again I guess....
<PovAddict> about ubotu, wouldn't it make more sense to redirect a message to a user using > instead of |? or are we all programs :)
<EduardoCorrea> when i run ffmpeg teste.php i got this error "Could not find video grab device"
<xtknight> MadDog011, i would use the RUN ones if at all possible , we can try from there.  did you try the XAA or EXA acceleration or whatever it was?
<MadDog011> xtknight, I get ALOTTT of errors when I run those btw
<bruenig> !bot > PovAddict
<EduardoCorrea> But my webcam is working ok in several apps
<xtknight> MadDog011, #nouveau might have some ideas on the XAA stuff.
<PovAddict> EduardoCorrea: you're loading a .php into ffmpeg?
<MikeC2> I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) when trying to install it from apt-get
<PovAddict> what the...
<EduardoCorrea> sorry
<bruenig> PovAddict, and so you see
<EduardoCorrea> when i run ffmpeg teste.,pg i got this error "Could not find video grab device"
<adjioev> where can read about channel chars like > | e.c.?
<xtknight> wilo, alright.  'sudo dpkg --force-all -purge fontconfig'
<EduardoCorrea> when i run ffmpeg teste.mpg i got this error "Could not find video grab device"
<Dreamxtreme> :me is happy
<MadDog011> xtknight, ok ima try to go with the .run
<xtknight> wilo, fix >>>  'sudo dpkg --force-all --purge fontconfig'
<jrib> !ubotu | adjioev
<ubotu> adjioev: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MadDog011> xtknight, again...
<MadDog011> xtknight, the installer says my card is legacy
<PovAddict> ohh I understand how it works :) > is for pm, | shows on channel right?
<MadDog011> xtknight, though I think its not
<xtknight> MadDog011, well what card is it
<MadDog011> xtknight, GF 4200 TI
<xtknight> MadDog011, ah, :O
<xtknight> MadDog011, yeah i dunno if the new drivers support it.  check the docs?
<MikeC2> Anyone mind helping me with a JRE install issue, its a bummer x.x
<bruenig> PovAddict, affirmative
<xtknight> MikeC2, pastebin the complete output of 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<MadDog011> xtknight, it should man. its a really old card
<xtknight> what is it, dpkg error Day?
<MadDog011> xtknight, and a good card
<wilo> xtknight: which one do i do
<xtknight> wilo, this >>>  'sudo dpkg --force-all --purge fontconfig'
<wilo> ok
<car_watt> you are the real madDog??????????
<xtknight> MadDog011, nvidia dropped support for riva in their windows drivers recently i think
<MadDog011> car_watt, no im the fake one :(
<PovAddict> bruenig: amazing - too bad there isn't a -f to force the user to understand stuff... :P
<PovAddict> if only life had those switches...
<MadDog011> xtknight, didn't know Ge Force 4200 titanium is riva..
<xtknight> lol
<MikeC2> All is ok, besides a hanging skype install, could that be doing it?
<xtknight> MadDog011, it isnt but riva is one old card...gf4 is also a tad aged so i was just impyling
<bruenig> I just wish there was an !incoherent factoid
<wilo> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10304/
<EduardoCorrea> You already try use Envy script?
<MadDog011> xtknight, ic
<xtknight> MikeC2, um no idea.  what's up with your java though?  when do you see subprocess fialed
<MikeC2> xtknight: when trying to apt-get the jre/bin
<xtknight> wilo, that's fine.  alright 'sudo apt-get -f install' again...seeing a pattern here?
<xtknight> MikeC2, what exact cmd did you use
<EduardoCorrea> xtknight: You already try use Envy script?
<MikeC2> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<wilo> yes i am xtknight
<xtknight> EduardoCorrea, i dont have the nvidia problem, that would be MadDog011.  but Envy would not help him.  he had the nvidia drivers installed, but i think the nvidia drivers did not support his GF4 with 2d acceleration
<chalmer> is Suse 10 begginner friendly as Ubuntu?
<xtknight> wilo, might be fixed soon :P
<meezyfuh> hi, does anyone know much about splitting a large file (>100MB) into smaller ones?
<jairus> ola
<xtknight> wilo, keep paste-bining
<pettybone> ok I fully understand sudo now. Would anyone be able to help me make sense of the mount windows share using samba?
<xtknight> meezyfuh, spanned zip/rar ?
<MikeC2> meezyfuh: look into rar or 7zip
<xenex> how can i make my microphone work?
<jrib> meezyfuh: man split
<PovAddict> what jrib said
<swjunke> if on linux just use split and give it you size ... do man split
<MadDog011> xtknight, wait I think I might be on to something
<meezyfuh> thanks!
<PovAddict> meezyfuh: so many cool commands around... :)
<wilo> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10305/
<wilo> now "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge fontconfig" ?
<swjunke> hey... can someone help me with having my system recognize the dvdrw & cdrw... i did an upgrad and the devices somehow disappeared
<xtknight> wilo, well let's not give up until we get rid of all the fontconfig remnants
<pettybone> I am looking at the page that gives me directions but the not sure how to make use of the page.
<meezyfuh> well, is it easy to reconstruct in windows? (split, that is)
<wilo> now "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge fontconfig" ?
<xtknight> wilo, actually purge libfontconfig1
<techie_> Is there in Ubuntu a  reliable or good "Speech Recogniition Program" similar to xp Dragon 8 or Vista Dragon 9?
<swjunke> after splitting a file you just cat it together
<Jetfighter> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<PovAddict> meezyfuh: get unixtools for Windows :)
<wilo> 'sudo dpkg --force-all --purge libfontconfig1' ?
<PovAddict> so you can run split and cat from Windows's Command Prompt
<xtknight> wilo, yes
<PovAddict> meezyfuh: in fact... you can merge the files from Windows cmd prompt without needing extra programs
<meezyfuh> is there a way to command-line rar it and split it into .part<#>.rar?
<ioerror> Has anyone in here ever preseeded?
<swjunke> in windows... i forgot what the command is... have you done a google on splitting files in windows?
<meezyfuh> PovAddict: really?
<xtknight> preseed = ?
<PovAddict> meezyfuh: copy /b file1 + file2 + file3 + file4 outputfile
<meezyfuh> well basically i want to split this large file and send it to my friend who doesn't have any technical expertise.
<ioerror> xtknight, automatic installs using preseeded debconf questions
<chalmer> why do u have to run tha termanil in ubuntu for everythin? why can't they make it easier for people to run like windows?
<PovAddict> maybe no spaces around the plus sign - hold on
<xtknight> ioerror, like unattended windows NT install sorta?
<wilo> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10306/
<Jetfighter> How do I open sources?
<MikeC2> I feel like a baka.... I was just pressing next without agreeing >.>
<jbwan> evening
<MikeC2> *sigh* oh well
<jrib> Jetfighter: what sources?
<PovAddict> chalmer: why not, instead, people gets smarter so they can use the terminal? it's really more powerful
<Jetfighter> sources.list
<xtknight> wilo, ok looks fine.  `sudo apt-get -f install`
<EADG> Anybody using Screen? Wondering if it's possible to configure it to play videos.
<jrib> Jetfighter: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ioerror> xtknight, yes
<n1ce> help
<xtknight> !ask | n1ce
<swjunke> is there anyone here with any advice about making ubuntu see devices?  especially a dvdrw & cdrw
<ubotu> n1ce: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<meezyfuh> thx for all the help. you guys are great as usual!
<xtknight> swjunke, yeah i can
<PovAddict> meezyfuh: I'm not sure, but you're safer having no spaces: copy /b file1+file2+file3+file4+file5 outputfile
<Iznougoud> What's the minimum req for Ubuntu to run smoothly?
<wilo> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10307/
<chalmer> this is my 2nd day w/ ubuntu and im already about to pull my hair out
<wilo> y/n?
<xtknight> !requirements
<PovAddict> meezyfuh: now, if you need a non-techie to merge it...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meezyfuh> PovAddict: i'll google it to be sure, but thanks very much!
<jrib> chalmer: what's the issue?
<Jetfighter> How do I get multiverse?
<meezyfuh> PovAddict: i can give her diretions on how to open a c: prompt and doit!
<jrib> !multiverse | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<chalmer> trying to learn the new way of accessing everything
<xtknight> wilo, yes continue
<swjunke> ixtknight... i have a cdrw and dvdrw that were working and stopped, not even showing up after a did an upgrade ... have any advice?
<Jetfighter> I cant decode that, can you tell me?
<xtknight> swjunke, upgrade from what to what?
<jrib> chalmer: have you read through the starter guide at help.ubuntu.com?
<MadDog011> xtknight, I made it run X again, but beryl doesnt work...
<jrib> Jetfighter: it's english
<swjunke> unbuntu 5.x to 6.06
<Jetfighter> I know
<xtknight> MadDog011, does X feel accelerated though?  nvidia drivers too?
<clouder`grr> Anyone have a clue as to why CPU usage would shoot up to 100% just moving a window around?  I'm using gnome
<Jetfighter> I don't get it
<MadDog011> xtknight, it doesnt feel accelerated
<jrib> Jetfighter: did you read it?  I just gave you the link
<xtknight> swjunke, ok pastebin the results of 'sudo lshw -class disk'
<MadDog011> xtknight, I installed legacy drivers
<xtknight> MadDog011, like older nvidia proprietary?
<xtknight> MadDog011, but still a run file?
<Jetfighter> YES I read it
<MadDog011> xtknight, yes
<chalmer> no but i will tomorrow . im to fustraded now
<Jetfighter> jrib
<jrib> Jetfighter: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<MadDog011> xtknight the run file...
<hole> is there a downloadable gui for nmap?
<skel> chalmer: are you new to just ubuntu or linux in general?
<xtknight> clouder`grr, unaccelerated 2D
<xtknight> !ati | clouder`grr
<ubotu> clouder`grr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chalmer> linux n general
<Jetfighter> I need to play a game that uses a java applet. I installed sun-java6-bin and others, it still not working.
<wilo> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10308/
<hole> !nmap | hole
<Jetfighter> I need to play a game that uses a java applet. I installed sun-java6-bin and others, it still not working. jrib
<MadDog011> xtknight, it's unaccelerated, it worked so much better untill I wnated to try out the new drivers :((((
<xtknight> !info nmapfe | hole
<ubotu> hole: nmapfe: The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 224 kB
<chalmer> first time
<jrib> !nmapfe | hole
<xtknight> hole : 'apt-cache search nmap'
<xtknight> hole, and nmapfe ^^
<wilo> xtknight: i think that fixed it, correct?
<skel> chalmer: well if you're at the point you want to take a break, thats cool, but if you want to hang out, maybe we can help explain some stuff
<MadDog011> xtknight, I shouldn't have typed that apt remove xgl command :(((
<swjunke> xtknight...do i paste the out put here?
<xtknight> wilo, do `sudo apt-get -f install` one more time to confirm no errors
<MadDog011> xtknight, I worked for a week to get the mysql/web/jabber/dc running on the server and now this :(((((((((((
<swjunke> it does show the cd and dvd in the output
<xtknight> !pastebin | swjunke
<ubotu> swjunke: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> and thank you for asking
<naknomik> Samba 3.0 server, Vista Ultimate client don't play well. Can't see directory listing from Vista if I use UNC (\\server\share\directory etc.), if I map the share as drive I can see the files but most apps fail to load those files unless I manually copy them to local disk. Has anybody encountered this problem?
<hole> xtknight as root right?
<wilo> Reading package lists... Done
<wilo> Building dependency tree
<wilo> Reading state information... Done
<wilo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<xtknight> wilo, alright you're all set, enjoy
<naknomik> here is my samba config: http://pastebin.ca/394132
<swjunke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wilo> xtknight: THANKYOU VERY MUCH
<xtknight> hole, what as root?
<chalmer> they want more people to use linux but they'er not making it user friendly that much
<wilo> MUCH APPRECIATED
<hole> apt-cache
<wilo> THANKYOU xd
<MadDog011> xtknight, It's like when I hold the mouse button and select more than 3 icons with it the performance is around 2frames per second
<clouder`grr> Thanks xtknight and ubotu
<xtknight> wilo, lol no problem
<wilo> :)
<skel> chalmer: its all relative :-/
<wilo> thankyou once again
<skel> chalmer: not to say there's not improvements to be made :)
<xtknight> you haven't fixed anything until you've removed libc6 =)
<pettybone> would anyone help me understand the mount windows share document?
<bruenig> xtknight has some serious patience
<wilo> can i push my luck, and ask you a good system monitor i can use on ubuntu tat is safe and wont lead to any problems like the last one?
<swjunke> ok here's the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10309/
<skel> chalmer: do you have any questions or issues in particular?
<Xero> I have a serious issue
<Xero> I boot the CD
<Daemel> Im looking for information on how to get widescreen resolutions to work on ubuntu, any resources out there?
<hole> cool it worked
<skel> chalmer: I'm pretty good at relating
<xtknight> !fixres | Daemel
<ubotu> Daemel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> clouder`grr, did it fix the problem?
<jrib> wilo: system > administration > system monitor  or use the gtkrellm version in the repos...
<xtknight> MadDog011, well like i said try XAA or EXA acceleration.  visit #nouveau
<Xero> I can't get ubuntu to boot on my laptop
<wilo> xtknight: can i push my luck, and ask you a good system monitor i can use on ubuntu tat is safe and wont lead to any problems like the last one?
<Xero> What should I do?
<bruenig> wilo, htop
<hole> i'll bet xtknight is a manager somewhere
<clouder`grr> Well I'm reading up on it.  I noticed though that the open source drivers are recommended
<Daemel> xtknight:  thank you
<xtknight> hole, um more like a highschool student
<bruenig> I bet he is a kid
<chalmer> i got Suse 10 but everyone told me to run ubuntu b/c its tha easiest for begginers to learn
<bruenig> yeah
<hole> ok gunna be a manager
<hole> :)
<xtknight> maybe :P
<bruenig> oh how appealing
<bruenig> middle management
<xtknight> IT help disk would prolly kill me
<SammyF> hey there!
<swjunke> xtknight... after doing the pastbin is there some advise?
<skel> chalmer: ok. I think I'd probably agree with that.. while Suse is really easy to install, in the end I think Ubuntu is easier to use
<wilo> jrib: i wanted one that would stay on the desktop, ill try htop
<xtknight> wilo, well the fontconfig got installed from a foreign source....  like a debian repo deb or something.  where did you upgrade the fontconfig?
<chalmer> k
<jrib> wilo: right, gkrellm would do that, but use the packaged version in the repos
<Xero> Is there anyone who is willing to help me with my problem?
* hole has the munchies
<erstazi> I have a pastebin submit at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10311/ can you please check it?
<jrib> Xero: impossible to tell since we don't know what the problem is :)
<pettybone> would anyone help me understand the mount windows share document?
<skel> chalmer: so what have you had difficulties with so far?
* SammyF is in a state of shock at discovering ATI release an All-In Wonder Package for Linux on Feb., 21st
<SammyF> +D
<hole> i'll check it out i wanna see if i can guess
<Xero> Ok, I boot from the CD. I choose Start/install ubuntu
<Xero> it goes to the Ubuntu Load Screen
<tom__> Hi, I have a problem with the network-manager-gnome it says 'no network connection' yet Im using wireless on it. any suggestions pls ? thanks
<hole> nope cant guess
<MadDog011> xtknight, hm sec
<Xero> and the screen goes black and it says there was a fatal error
<jrib> Xero: it's easier to get help if you type out the question on a single line
<chalmer> i cant get my screen res. to adjust. everthing is big. i cant figure out why my internet is so slow on this comp. w/ ubuntu but not on tha other 3 w/ windows.
<Xero> and just goes black
<xtknight> MadDog011, and back to...#nvidia heh
<Xero> ok jrib
<chalmer> i got DSL
<jrib> Xero: what version of ubuntu?
<xtknight> MadDog011, just say what i said in nouveua...unaccelerated 2D but have direct rendering
<SammyF> Xero, what's your CPU? Is it a notebook or a desktop comp?
<chalmer> breezy i think
<xtknight> swjunke, sorry must haev missed your pastebin
<MadDog011> xtknight, Ima try
<Xero> 6.10
<MadDog011> xtknight, man thanx for helping
<MadDog011> xtknight, appriciate
<chalmer> desktop
<skel> chalmer: it would probably be best to be on the latest (edgy)
<xtknight> swjunke, you need to give me the url of it that's why
<mrzaius> I've just booted off the ubuntu LTS livecd, but I want to run the ncurses installer, and all I see is the GNOME one
<xtknight> MadDog011, no problem
<wilo> xtknight: i got them from debian
<skel> chalmer: I can walk you through an upgrade if you're interested
<mrzaius> is there a way to launch the older one?
<jrib> Xero: did you make sure the cd was ok?  Does it work on a different system?
<chalmer> yea  sure
* Arch_NME farts
<xtknight> wilo, yeah i figured...well you can only install debs from the ubuntu repositories unless you want to break your system (i.e. only via apt-get or packages.ubuntu.com)
<Arch_NME> excuse me
<wilo> jrib: but i coudln't get gkrellm to work for me :(
<Xero> yeah, the CD works on my other computer
<tom__> I'm sure there are some ppl who use the network-manager-gnome for wireless
<Xero> This is a laptop though
<xtknight> wilo, and don't install ubuntu feisty packages on Edgy, or hoary ones on feisty, or whatever.
<chalmer> r u comp or human?
<skel> chalmer: can I pm you so the conversation is easier to track?
<EADG> Anybody using Screen? Wondering if it's possible to configure it to play videos with Mplayer.
<skel> chalmer: human most of the time :)
<wilo> ok thankyou xtknight
<chalmer> lol
<jrib> Xero: well, you could try the alternate cd.  Or type out the full error and see if anyone knows more
<wilo> thankyou verty muh
<Xero> and I'm a beginner in linux, so I was told ubuntu is the way to go for learning
<chalmer> ok
<xtknight> wilo, if you just follow those simple rules you wont need a system monitor.  if you want a package that's not available in the repos just ask us we'll get you the right pkg
<mrzaius> EADG: one way to find out
<Xero> ok
<chalmer> pm me
<SammyF> Xero, once you got it to run, it's pretty easy to use
<Xero> ok
<SammyF> Xero, but laptops are always kind of tricky
<xtknight> MadDog011, yup exactly right..now we just wait for a response :P
<SammyF> Xero, :(
<mrzaius> EADG: Also, that's more an mplayer specific question, assuming you're talking about the framebuffer video out drivers.  might try asking them directly if you don't get a direct answer here
<wilo> thnakyou xtknight very greatly appreciated :)(
<swjunke> Could I get some advise for my binpast at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10309/ ... much thanks in advance
<chalmer> how do i PM u?
<SammyF> Xero, can you tell us the brand and type of your laptop?
<EADG> mrzaius: It spits out a couple of errors... failed to open vo, failed to open X11.
<xtknight> swjunke, undetected cd drives right?
<swjunke> yes
<SammyF> Xero, sounds like it's a hardware problem to me
<Xero> I'
<xtknight> swjunke, good thing is they are detected in HW.  we just need to mount them.
<mrzaius> EADG: I don't have mplayer installed yet on this box, so I can't hit the manpage
<Xero> I'll get on my other computer and type out the full error
<swjunke> that's what i thought... how?
<xtknight> swjunke, CD-RW BCE1610IM and PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D....sound right
<swjunke> yep
<mrzaius> but you can.  look up how to explicitly state that you want to use the fb vout plugin
<xtknight> swjunke, when you put a cd in what exactly happens?
<swjunke> nothing
<mrzaius> if that still fails, it probably just can't be done
<MadDog011> xtknight, nvidia module license 'nvidia' taints kernel.
<EADG> mrzaius: can you play videos while in screen?
<mrzaius> although it wouldn't hurt to check with the screen and mplayer devs
<xtknight> MadDog011, where do you get that?
<MadDog011> dmesg
<Az3rty[out] > BANQUIER : Personne qui serait d'accord pour vous consentir un prt  la condition que vous lui apportiez la preuve que vous n'en avez pas besoin.
<mrzaius> at the moment, I don't have mplayer installed, so I can't test it
<xtknight> MadDog011, uh what kernel are you using and what version of nvidia?
<xtknight> !ci | Az3rty[out] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !fr | Az3rty[out] 
<ubotu> Az3rty[out] : Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MadDog011> xtknight, Linux Ubuntu-Server 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i
<cables> Does anyone know how I can change the theme of my KDE apps from within Gnome? I don't have KDE, just lol
<cables> damn
<cables> lol went in the wrong window
<EADG> mrzaius: Thanks for the input, I'll continue to work this problem out.
<xtknight> mrzaius, EADG ,  set fb output maybe in mplayer conf file under home dir?
<MadDog011> xtknight, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7184-pkg1.run
<cables> I meant to say, I don't have KDE, just a few KDE apps in Gnome
<Zero> ok
<xtknight> MadDog011, hrm weird.  but the nvidia module is loaded?  (sudo modprobe nvidia  .. )
<MadDog011> xtknight, it is loaded
<xtknight> cables, uhh qt config program the name escapes me
<cables> xtknight, I'll look for that
<xenex> how do i make ubuntu detect my microphone?
<mrzaius> how do you launch the ncurses installer from the livecd?
<bruenig> xenex, my mic just worked
<cables> xtknight, how 'bout qt4-qtconfig?
<xtknight> mrzaius, you can not, you must use the alternate cd.  or the DVD
<xtknight> cables, sounds good
<Zero> this is Xero
<Zero> on my other compy
<mrzaius> xtknight: ok, thanks
<SammyF> Zero, wb
<xtknight> mrzaius, alternate available here http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<Zero> it is loading ubuntu, the CD is reading and the load bar is going back and forth
<xtknight> swjunke, um, ok.  type this... `sudo mkdir -p /media/dvd0 && sudo mkdir -p /media/dvd1`
<tom__> Why when I restart ubuntu edge the screen goesall pixelized and nothing happens ?
<skel> Zero: does it show you anything if you hit F2
<xtknight> swjunke, actually you could name it cdrw instead of dvd0 if you wnat, whatever.
<mrzaius> xtknight: that's alright.  already got a server cd here.  I can just use that in a pinch and install xubuntu over it
<Zero> ok, it went to black with a cursor in the top lefthand corner. and then on the screen it says firmware helper main error loading and some more criptic stuff and the screen goes black and the CD tray stops loading ubuntu.
<tom__> I have to press reset :(((((
<xtknight> mrzaius, that works too
<tom__> any suggestions? tks
<xtknight> tom__, nvidia video card?
<dougsko> ok, so i know you use 'sudo update-alternatives --config editor' to change your default editor (what happened to export $EDITOR btw?), but if your editor of choice is in /usr/local/bin, it doesnt come up in the choices. anyone know of a workaround?
<Zero> yeah, it's definately not booting anything
<tom__> xtknight: no ati x700
<jrib> dougsko: add it as an alternative?
<xtknight> tom__, hm sorry i'm not sure.  try the alternate cd?
<swjunke> ok... after doing mkdir then what?
<swarm> org
<bruenig> dougsko, sudo update-alternatives --set editor /usr/local/bin/youreditor
<skel> Zero:  at the boot prompt before you pick start ubuntu
<xtknight> !alternate | tom__ grab the alternate here.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ ;; description:
<ubotu> tom__ grab the alternate here.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ ;; description:: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<skel> Zero: you can do a custom start I think.. additional options or something
<dougsko> jrib, bruenig: awesome, thanks
<skel> Zero: you can try noapic nolapic
<skel> Zero: could be an interrupt issue or something
<Zero> it says boot options and a really long line of text is in there
<skel> its been a while since I've installed, just been upgrading the last few versions
<skel> Zero: f1 I think shows you the different boot options
<craigbass1976> Does anyone here have a sourceforge project?
<smo> can i remove all unused lcoales in /usr/locale-langpack dir??? and how?
<Zero> it starts with file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper and it goes on from there
<skel> and then I think f6 allows you to enter them?
<dougsko> hmmm...im getting 'update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/local/bin/vim'.', even though its definitely there
<Zero> f1 brought up the help menu
<skel> Zero: try entering noapic nolapic on the end of that
<skel> craigbass1976: no, sf is slow and always under maintenance. I don't personally have any projects but my friends use googles project repository
<Zero> and after I add that I just press enter?
<SammyF> hmm ... anybody has any experience with the ATI Driver Installer?
<xtknight> !anyone | SammyF
<ubotu> SammyF: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<skel> Zero: yeah
<user1234> hi @ all
<xtknight> !hi | user1234
<ubotu> user1234: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Zero> ok, It's starting off the same, should it do something special this time?
<bruenig> dougsko, sudo ln -sf /usr/local/bin/vim /etc/alternatives/editor
<SammyF> anybody used the ATI Driver Installer?
<skel> Zero: well if it were a apic problem it would get further.. thats about it..
<SammyF> (repeated the question to make the bot happy, sorry)
<skel> lol SammyF, state why you would like to know :)
<Zero> ok, the error # it's coming up with is 4575 and 4578
<skel> SammyF: its faster to get to the root of the problem :)
<Zero> does that mean anything?
<Zero> woah
<Zero> and it started back up again
<user1234> does somebody have an idea how to change the shell colour of the loginname/machine
<victori_> how would you emulate the second mouse button?
<skel> Zero: it restarted?
<Zero> no
<user1234> my computers name is ragga
<bruenig> dougsko, did that work
<SammyF> skel, cause I downloaded them, and somehow I lack the knowledge on how to actually USE them. it's a .run file, which I supposed I would be able to convert to something .deb using alien
<SammyF> skel, ;)
<Zero> it went black, the cd tray stopped, but it made a beep and loaded up ubuntu
<user1234> i want him greenyellowred
<jrib> dougsko: you need to "install" the alternative, though what bruenig suggests would accomplish what you want too...
<dougsko> bruenig: im just about to run it. i was just reading the man page
<xtknight> SammyF, no you can not go from run->deb.  you run the ATI installer with the --build-pkg paramaeter
<Zero> it's up right now.
<Esotericisms> I just installed ubuntu on my inspiron 8500 and then blacklisted the bcm44xx in my modprobe for my wireless adapter, now my wired adapter whenever I ping anything looses like the first 10 icmp requests
<Esotericisms> any ideas?
<dougsko> jrib: i have it installed via dpkg
<skel> SammyF: ahh ok, you'll have to get your kernel sources to compile against I think, its been a while since I've had an ATI
<skel> SammyF: hold tight
<jrib> dougsko: no, using update-alternatives
<skel> Zero: weird
<Zero> Wow, thanks a ton skel
<SammyF> skel, thanks
<xenex> in my volume preferences, i can choose 2 things: HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer) and SigmaTel STAC9227 (OSS mixer). Which one should I use?
<skel> Zero: np, glad it worked :)
<xtknight> xenex, they both refer to the same device (onboard intel-certified HD audio).  just use ALSA, OSS has been deprecated
<dougsko> bruenig: it worked, thanks
<dougsko> jrib: im not sure i follow
<skel> SammyF: I could walk you through it but its been a while and we'd blunder a lot, but I've got a good howto I think that should help some
<xtknight> xenex, at least as far as i know.  you don't have any pci sound cards right?
<Zero> now, is there a special way to get my wireless that is built into the laptop to read the wireless router
<xenex> xtknight: thanks, would you know how to fix my microphone?
<skel> SammyF: since you knew about alien I'm assuming you're relatively comfortable with linux / ubuntu
<SammyF> skel, "relatively" :)
<skel> Zero: depends
<xenex> xtknight: no, i have integrated
<skel> SammyF: take a look at this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<xtknight> SammyF, again you can not use alien with .runs.  with the ati installer you can use the --build-pkg (or similar) parameter to make debs though
<SammyF> skel, on the other hand, I just found out that there's a RPM package on the ATI page
<jrib> dougsko: man update-alternatives will tell you about --install, let me know if it isn't clear (it wasn't for me the first time I encountered it...)
<xtknight> xenex, how exactly would you like to use the input from your microphone?
<skel> SammyF: well there IS a module in the ubuntu repository
<bruenig> it is unclear with all the terminology
<dougsko> jrib: cool. ive never used update-alternatives before, the only way ive done this was by exporting $EDITOR
<SammyF> skel, so that should work :)
<xenex> xtknight: i'm trying to make it work on ventrilo but then I don't think ubuntu is even detecting my microphone
<skel> SammyF: if you install the restricted-modules package for your kernel
<xtknight> xenex, as long as you plug it into the microphone(line in) it should
<skel> SammyF: it has fglrx I believe,   anyone correct me if I'm wrong
<SammyF> skel, yep. ATI released a new driver a week or so ago
<jrib> dougsko: sudo update-alternatives --install editor editor /usr/local/bin/vim 1   should work though I don't actually know how the priority's work (if bigger is more important or the other way around)
<xenex> xtknight: I have 2 plugs, front hub and the mic plug in the back. i currently have it in the back and its not working
<skel> SammyF: ah ok so you're upgrading
<xtknight> xenex, well the back is the most reliable
<SammyF> skel, yes .. there is fglrx in the repository
<xtknight> xenex, maybe you need to adjust some switches in the mixer
<ping_tu> how can do to this bug,https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-3.4/+bug/26522
<xtknight> xenex, gnome-volume-control
<xenex> xtknight: like what? i enabled capture
<skel> Zero: do you know if the wireless card is a broadcom chipset?
<SammyF> skel, yes ... well ... let's say I'm hopeful ... the ATI drivers have been relatively crappy so far :(
<Zero> skel: not a clue
<xenex> the input source is set to mic and not frontmic, so i don't know why it isn't working
<xtknight> xenex, turn up "line in" where you see it?
<dougsko> jrib: interesting.../me goes to read more
<xenex> xtknight: there is no line in
<xtknight> xenex, edit->preferences enable everything and try again
<xenex> xtknight: InMux and InVol is in the capture tab
<thiesen> how do I move a ntfs partition to a new mount point??
<Zero> skel: It shows up, should it connect if it shows up in network settings?
<skel> SammyF: yeah, one of the reasons I switch to nvidia about two years ago, anyway if you want to review that howto, I'd be happy to help you with any questions
<bruenig> thiesen, change your /etc/fstab
<Spartacus> Hey, does SDL come with Ubuntu Edgy?
<bruenig> thiesen, where do you want it to mount
<skel> Zero: if it shows up thats good, is your network secured with WEP/WPA/WPA2 ?
<SammyF> skel, one of the reason I'm relatively comfortable with Ubuntu is that reading How-Tos has been my favourite past time lately ;)
<Esotericisms> I am having an issue with my wired connection on my fresh ubuntu install
<SammyF> skel, so .. bring it on :)
<Zero> no, it's an open access point
<skel> SammyF: heheh :)
<Esotericisms> I have a broadcom wired 10/100 card in my inspiron 8500 ... I am having a considerable amount of packet loss
<skel> Zero: ok then it should be pretty easy
<thiesen> bruenig: I had a look inside that file and I saw the reference to my ntfs partition in it... it says the ntfs is mounted as /windows which is correct
<skel> Zero: this is the livecd?
<Number2> hello
<xtknight> xenex, did edit preferences unveil anything else?
<xenex> xtknight: no
<thiesen> bruenig: I want to mount it as /media/windows instead
<Spartacus> Does Ubuntu Edgy come with SDL?
<xenex> xtknight: for input source, i'm assuming i should pick mic out of mic, front mic, and line. correct?
<xtknight> xenex, hm could you list everything you see under "playback" and everything under "capture" (or screenshot it?)
<xtknight> xenex, im really not sure, every mixer for every device is different
<bruenig> thiesen, ok does /media/windows exist, (sudo mkdir /media/windows)
<smo> SDL?
<Number2> is there any way to get the kibuntu style kde on ubuntu?
<xtknight> !sdl
<Zero> if it is no password, do I need to have the password type set to anything special?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thiesen> bruenig: I have to make a directoy
<xenex> xtknight: PCM, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Side (Playback)
<xtknight> it's a graphics lib
<Spartacus> http://www.libsdl.org/download-1.2.php
<hanasaki> what causes packages to be "kept bakc"?
<xenex> xtknight: InMux, InVol (Capture)
<xtknight> hanasaki, "pinned" or "held" packages.
<thiesen> bruenig: I have to make a physical directory if I want to mount something??
<bruenig> thiesen, right sudo mkdir /media/windows, and then change the mounpoint in the /etc/fstab to /media/windows
<skel> Zero: no I don't think so, just don't select WPA / WEP .. leave it
<bruenig> thiesen, yeah...
<xtknight> xenex, hmm.  i'm afraid i have no idea i that's all you see
<xtknight> xenex, what about under "Switches"?
<thiesen> bruenig: ok.. hangon...
<skel> Zero: this is the livecd?
<xenex> xtknight: ADCMix
<skel> Zero: or post install?
<xtknight> xenex, hrmm sorry.  no clue.  it's possible the driver doesnt support the mic but you could try using the other device via file->change device
<aldeswari> anyone know why i can't get libwxgtk2.6-0 from the default repositories that come on edgy eft?
<Zero> live CD. Why, will it not work without a full install?
<harry> How are you supposed to pronounce 'gedit' ? is the g pronounced seperately or is it said as all one word?
<xenex> xtknight: then there's only one tab, playback with a volume setting
<Number2> anyone have an answer??
<hanasaki> I know "pinning" what is "held
<bruenig> harry, probably intended to be g edit
<Spartacus> Is there any downside to installing all of the packages in the package manager?
<xtknight> aldeswari, it's in Universe.  do you have it enabled?
<skel> Zero: no I was just curious if I could have you apt-get something to check the signal and verify its seeing the AP
<xtknight> Spartacus, waste of space, slowdown, possible misconfiguration?  bad idea in general
<skel> can you apt-get packages on the livecd anyone?
<Spartacus> mmkay
<aldeswari> not sure. how would i check/ do it? this is my first time using linux :)
<xtknight> skel, sure just enable repos
<xtknight> !universe | aldeswari
<ubotu> aldeswari: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SammyF> cya in a bit if X restarts ;)
<xtknight> aldeswari, first time using linux and you're compiling something? :)
<skel> SammyF: gl =] 
<hanasaki> aptitude vs apt-get... what to use each for?
<bruenig> hanasaki, always apt-get
<thiesen> bruenig: ok... I created /media/windows and changed /etc/fstab
<xtknight> hanasaki, hrm both do the same thing really.  aptitude can do a few more things with the debian packaging system
<skel> Zero: are you familiar with navigating linux via a shell?
<bruenig> thiesen, sudo mount -a
<skel> Zero: ie. bash?
<aldeswari> i don't know what i'm doing, i'm just trying to get mplayer and wine working
<thiesen> bruenig: what will the -a do??
<xtknight> is there something wrong with aptitude for ubuntu ?
<xtknight> aldeswari, ahh following a howto?
<AlbertK> morning
<hanasaki> will apt-get go away and just aptitude in the future?
<bruenig> thiesen, it mounts all the things in your fstab
<Zero> skel: no. I am absolutely 100% noob to this
<aldeswari> kind of yeah. it seems though everytime i try to install i'm missing libwxgtk2.6-0 or some other package
<xtknight> aldeswari, heh yeah it can be a pain but you'll get through it
<xtknight> sorry all gotta go
<thiesen> bruenig: ok... I did sudo mount -a so is everything changed now??
<skel> Zero: hehe ok.
<xtknight> i can't..possibly...do it any longer
<bruenig> thiesen, go see, is it in /media/windows
<AlbertK> is there a howto available for how to install themes in ubuntu properly? (f.e. www.ubuntu-look.org)
<xtknight> MadDog011, good luck with the nvidia thing.  just ask the same question as you did (perfectly phrased btw).  youll get a response one of these days im sure heh
<Zero> at least I'm honest. I am sick of windows and I just want something I can learn on
<thiesen> bruenig: you're a god... :-) that was easy...
<bruenig> a god indeed
<jrib> dougsko: I knew I had seen documentation somewhere: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-customizing.en.html#s-diverse  heh
<AlbertK> windows isn't too bad at all, it's just the corporate background that makes the whole thing sickeningly evil ;)
<dougsko> jrib: cool man, thanks
<skel> Zero: I hear ya :) the software repository in ubuntu is really nice. there's not much you can't find.. though it may not always be to your liking
<bruenig> windows isn't too bad.... what are you smoking
<thiesen> bruenig: I didn't even have to deactivate ntfs-3g... it just worked... :-)
<Zero> skel: it's better than Vista.
<winux> hello
<Sonic_13> how do I share a printer in ubuntu with windows xp computers?
<skel> please don't troll bruenig
<AlbertK> for my mother f.e.
<bruenig> skel, you need to wikipedia troll
<bruenig> I don't think I could be called a troll bashing windows in a linux channel
<jason_wii> could someone with a gmail account send an invite to mail1240476@lawrabbit.com i want to get an account
<Sonic_13> Wii rocks!
<jrib> jason_wii: ok
<Hydr0p0nX> didn't think you need an invite anymore
<jason_wii> thx
<Sonic_13> you can get an account via text message @ jason_wii
<Sonic_13> if you have text messaging
<jason_wii> i don't
<Sonic_13> ok
<jesusphreak> hello; if I am running an older core duo macbook, do I want the x86 version of ubuntu or the 64-bit?
<reaspired> gmail is open for everyone now
<xtknight> jesusphreak, core duo is x86 only.  core 2 duo is x86/x64
<aldeswari> whomever it was tat helped me with libwxgtk, thanks a lot :)
<skel> Zero: do you get a list of SSID's in the network manager?
<Sonic_13> do you have a Wii?
<jrib> jason_wii: oh, no more invites needed: https://www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount?service=mail&t=a0615237-47d74821-3a9b1da38185d3df5125&continue=http%3A%2F%2Fmail.google.com%2Fmail%2Fe-11-104a5292532e8cd05b545c2df5553ec6-3f01c2bba196058a8257da702b563f7e9b68bba1&type=2
<Sonic_13> how do I share a printer in ubuntu with windows xp computers?
<xtknight> aldeswari, no problem :P
<jesusphreak> xtknight: thanks
<zenwhen> jesusphreak: 32 biit
<bruenig> !printing | Sonic_13
<ubotu> Sonic_13: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Sonic_13> thanks
<zenwhen> the core duo does not support 64-bit code, and you may want to read some guides before you go to install ubuntu on a macbook
<Michael_the_choi> There's a nice guide to installing on the macbook on the ubuntu guide pages.
<Michael_the_choi> I just did it a couple days ago. :-)
<Zero> no, I get something that says wireless connection  wired connection and modem connection
<thiesen> bruenig: Uhm... the old mount point still refers to the ntfs partition...
<whonicca> speakin about macs, are they made with the same parts as pc's now?
<Michael_the_choi> They always have been pcs. ;-)
<reaspired> Can some one tell me why when I run beryl-manager and restart via Ctrl+alf+backspace, why berly doesnt auto load
<Michael_the_choi> THey aren't mainfraims, you know.
<eigenlambda> ok so.  when i run gnome-settings-daemon,
<skel> Zero: and if you click on the wireless one, there's nowhere to really go from there?
<whonicca> didnt they use priority hardware
<bruenig> thiesen, yeah I thought it might, when you restart it won't or if you sudo umount /dev/whatever && sudo mount /dev/whatever it will probably go away too
<jrib> reaspired: add beryl-manager to system > preferences > sesssion > startup
<eigenlambda> Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7F> (keycode 255)
<whonicca> mac only type hardware
<Michael_the_choi> mac uses mac hardware, yes.
<eigenlambda> (1) wtf does that mean (2) how to make it not take 100% cpu to print that
<Zero> from there it says enable this connection (did that" and it says network name Essid, but nothing shows up in there. I manually input mine.
<Michael_the_choi> Apple is a hardware manufacturer.
<zenwhen> Michael_the_choi: link me?
<skel> Apple also makes software :)
<thiesen> bruenig: so I can just reboot the virtual computer??
<whonicca> this is what is keeping me from buying a mac, hardware versatility =\
<eigenlambda> warning .  no symbols defind for <I7E>
<whonicca> Michael_the_choi, can i ask u a couple questions pm? about mac
<eigenlambda> warning.  no symbols defined for <I7D>
<bruenig> thiesen, if you want, or again you can just sudo umount /dev/whatever and then sudo mount /dev/whatever
<Michael_the_choi> www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188331
<eigenlambda> how i make it stop do that?
<Michael_the_choi> sure, whonicca, though I don't know I'll know the answer!
<eigenlambda> much annoys.
<whonicca> nothing complicated =)
<bruenig> thiesen, because the first command will unmount it from both mount points and the second command will mount in accordance with the fstab, which has it setup for your new mount point
<thiesen> bruenig: oh... you mean the actual /dev/sd1 device??
<skel> Zero: and no dice after inputing yours I take it
<bruenig> thiesen, yeah, just sudo umount /dev/sd1 && sudo mount /dev/sd1
<jimd3299> woohoo, just slapped in a wireless card in my laptop and ubuntu recognized it right away as eth1.  Sweet
<reaspired> jrib, ok I did that restarted via ctrl+alt+backspace, I see the berly icon on top right, but windows look and move like gtk
<Zero> below that it says "password type" but since I don't have one I kept it at Hex. I don't know if I should change it to ASCII
<jrib> reaspired: yeah, don't hit ctrl-alt-backspace, log out first
<thiesen> bruenig: ah... then I get it... I will see what magic I can make...
<jrib> reaspired: (choose beryl as your window manager first)
<Michael_the_choi> Oops - I take back the link I just linked.
<Michael_the_choi> It's not the one I was looking for.
<eigenlambda> (i also get that from setxkbmap -print | xkbcomp - :0
<Pelo> reaspired,  you need to change the window manager in the icon's right click menu,
<jimd3299> Zero: I left mine at Hex, I have no password on my wireless
<eigenlambda> *why* does it do that?
<eigenlambda> why does gnome-settings-daemon braindeadedly repeat that using all available resources?
<hole> is there any way to make gnome show all hidden folders?
<reaspired> Pelo, thanks
<eigenlambda> when it fails... it just keeps trying over and over.
<jrib> hole: ctrl-h, or view > show hidden files
<Pelo> reaspired,  you can also access the themes and stuff from there
<hole> oh hehe
<Zero> up in the corner it says my network connection is named "lo" and it is on a loopback (127.0.0.1) and a subnet mask of 255.0.0.0
<eigenlambda> how do i prevent xkbcomp from being called by gnome-settings-daemon?
<eigenlambda> ill wrap it with something that hides its exit code
<craigbass1976> Hey folks!  I just uploaded my first project on SourceForge.  OpenInvoice!  Check 'er out!!!
<skel> Zero: can you switch that to ethX
<skel> Zero: you're just looking at the loopback
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  link ?
<Zero> ah
<craigbass1976> http://sourceforge.net/projects/openinvoice/
<craigbass1976> Pelo, ^
<skel> Zero: quick question, how do  you know you're not currently connected via wireless?
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  loading, what is it about ?
<Zero> I get no ping from anything
<bruenig> not sure I need to make invoices
<thiesen> bruenig: "umount: /dev/sda7: inte monterad" it's Swedish and it tells me that /dev/sda7 isn't mounted... uhm???
<bruenig> thiesen, just reboot
<jimd3299> Zero: Under System>Administration>Networking, did you type the name of your access point into the field. also known as the SSID?
<skel> Zero: on that computer, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Michael_the_choi> MACBOOK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook.
<Michael_the_choi> THere.
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  ??? a zip files ?  oh dear
<Michael_the_choi> Heh.
<thiesen> bruenig: hehehe... wtf... that's sounds familiar from some other OS... :-)
<jimd3299> I had to type the name in mine to get it to recognize the connection.
<craigbass1976> Pelo, It's using OOcalc as a front end for invoicing/inventory.  Also uses bash scripts and mysql
<bruenig> thiesen, well I am not there, if I were there I am sure I could fix it without reboot, but from here it is just easier to have you reboot
<craigbass1976> Pelo, Not too big...
<noodles12> can someonehelp me instal a trendnet usb wireless card with teh realtek chipset? (the forums only have instructions on installing the other chipsets)
<thiesen> bruenig: yeah... you're probably right about that... :-)
<eigenlambda> HA! i got that bullshit to end by moving /etc/X11/xkb out of the way temporarily
<bruenig> craigbass1976, at least .tar.gz it
<skel> Zero: sorry, in a terminal do that
<eigenlambda> so.  what the fuck?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | eigenlambda
<ubotu> eigenlambda: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eigenlambda> theres even a bug about it in launchpad >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/breezy/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/21595
<Arch_NME> if anyone know's anything regarding getting a UTstarcom 5740 EVDO cellular internet card with sprint service to work under ubuntu?
<eigenlambda> but, none of the suggestions there work.  bullshit.
<eigenlambda> or, rather, i don't understand the suggestions there
<eigenlambda> maybe i should upgrade to feisty and that will work?
<jairus> ola
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  I'll have a look eventualy, I don'T have mysql installed and it's too late in the evening to start messing aroud with it and learning how to use your project , but I will have a look at it , if only to learn something new, thanks
<bruenig> craigbass1976, I would make user-guide.odt a README txt file
<eigenlambda> gnome-settings-daemon: stupidest program ever
<craigbass1976> bruenig, I wanted it to look pretty. :)
<eigenlambda> also: why do i need to manually run gnome-settings-daemon for my compiz session?
<rikc> hi
<bruenig> craigbass1976, yeah, but it isn't nerdy enough
<Pelo> bruenig,  it's got pics in it
<Flannel> eigenlambda: #ubuntu-effects for compiz support, thanks
<bruenig> it needs to be scary and cryptic
<bruenig> that is the only way you can get respect
<Zero> DHCP discover on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval (4,7,8,15,10,12,5) send_packet: network is down
<oggy> is there a channel for beryl
<oggy> :/
<Pelo> oggy,   #beryl
<Flannel> oggy: #ubuntu-effects for beryl too
<skel> Zero: hmm
<bruenig> oggy, #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<oggy> thanks
<Zero> the parenthesis is showing all of the numbers after interval
<craigbass1976> bruenig, I know... I know...
<Zero> in that order
<skel> Zero: so its not connecting to your SSID
* Pelo just lost all respect for oggy 
<rikc> I'm having trouble mounting a hard drive in 6.06 Dapper, would anyone be able to help me out or point me to a good guide?  I thought I correctly followed the one I was using, but I guess not.
<MadDog011> xtknight, out of rage I have deleted by accident the /lib/.../video/nvidia/nvidia.ko driver... how do I get it back?
<MadDog011> out of rage I have deleted by accident the /lib/.../video/nvidia/nvidia.ko driver... how do I get it back?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Flannel> MadDog011: what's the full path?
<Pelo> rikc, http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 ,  there might be something in here
<oggy> Pelo?
<oggy> explain
<oggy> ?
<MadDog011> Flannel sec
<rikc> awesome, thanks Pelo
<Pelo> oggy,  you couldn'T be bothered to  check  #beryl ...   lame
<skel> Zero: in a terminal can you type iwconfig eth1 essid <your ssid>
<skel> Zero: you'll probably have to prepend that command with sudo
<MadDog011> Flannel, /lib/modules/2.6.17-1-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidia.ko
<skel> Zero: and then try to restart the network again, or just run dhcpcd
<Sonic_13> i am trying to setup network printing and this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP) says I need to Also set which TCP port that the printer system will accept connections on. In Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) and Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) add this line under the Network Options part of the file (somewhere around line 420), or in Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) add the following line to /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf:, but there is no li
<Zero> I did it and it says operation not permitted
<billy> greetings humanoids.
<Veinor> I'm having problems installing edgy on my laptop. It says:
<Zero> do I need sudo in front of it?
<Veinor> "Activating swap ... [ok] 
<Veinor> mount: Function not implemented
<MadDog011> Flannel, /lib/modules/2.6.17-1-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidia.ko
<skel> Zero: it said that when you put sudo in the front? like  sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <your ssid>   ?
<Arch_NME> power to the prolitariate and goodnight all
<Sonic_13> (step #4)
<skel> Zero: yeah :)
<rikc> and would there be any reason why the internet seems to run much slower in Ubuntu than Windows?
<aldeswar1> anyone know how i would connect to a windows file sharing network?
<Zero> ok
<skel> Zero: sorry I left that out, sudo allows you do execute actions as the administrator
<cables> !ipv6 | rikc
<ubotu> rikc: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Zero> I did it and it just came up with another line
<rikc> thanks
<skel> Zero: so anytime you're doing something system related you'll most likely need sudo
<Zero> no notification, no nothing
<Zero> ojk
<skel> Zero: thats good
<MadDog011> I have deleted this file by accident out of rage -> /lib/modules/2.6.17-1-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidia.ko  does anyone know how to get it back?
<Veinor> unless you choose to enable logins as root.
<skel> Zero: ok try the sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   again
<Sonic_13> i am having trouble with #4  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<aldeswar1> anyone know how i would connect a windows file sharing network?
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, I know.  What exactly is the setup
<Zero> same thing
<aldeswar1> just created a windows network on my other comp running xp under mshome
<Veinor> I got the message "mount: function not implemented" briefly during the CD boot. I know that mount is kinda critical, so I was wondering if this might mean I might have problems during the actual partition
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, and don't ask so fast twice in a row; I was typing...
<skel> Zero: hmmm =/
<Zero> This time though it says no such device for a bunch of things
<aldeswar1> oh sorry i missed what you said
<aldeswar1> err
<aldeswar1> i'm an idiot
<aldeswar1> sorry :)
<craigbass1976> hehe
<Alysum> Hi, I'm doing ssh -X to another ubuntu on my LAN but I get this:
<Alysum> tom@tom-mac:~$ xterm 1
<Alysum> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<Alysum> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<Alysum> any ideas ? tks
<Alysum> sorry for the flood
<rikc> On the first step in the guide you guys linked me to, I recieved this: (gedit:5476): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<rikc> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed..  Will this effect anything?  The document that came up was blank
<Sonic_13> how do I access the "Network Options" part of this file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Sonic_13> (the second half of #4 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP)
<Zero> skel. one is SIOCSIFFLAGS
<rikc> sorry about all the questions, I'm totally new to this and my friend who has been helping me out is gone for a few days
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, anyway, figure out what the ip is in windows, and then the share name.  For instance...
<MadDog011> Three hours I've spent trying to get this NVIDIA driver to work... THREE HOURS !!!! nothing... I think Bill Gates deserves his millions
<LadyNikon> MadDog011: what you doing wrong?
<LadyNikon> ;)
<Zero> MadDog011: I thought he had billions
<skel> Zero: I'm not sure :( at this point I really don't know what direction to take you in without being on the machine =/
<LadyNikon> no one said linux was easy.. its just better :D
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, I shared out the Shared Documents folder, which on the network was called Documents.  Sometimes it's called ShareDocs...
<whonicca> i chose a canon over a nikon today =\
<Flannel> MadDog011: that's the nvidia-glx package, it appears
<MadDog011> I have absolutely no clue !!!! I've tried everything every damn instruction
<billy> is the wine chat on the ubuntu servers?
<eck> MadDog011: well, nvidia wrote the drivers, not microsoft :-)
<Zero> skel: it's cool
<Veinor> if it's easy, it ain't worth doing :-P
<aldeswar1> ok got it
<skel> Sonic_13: so you're trying to get windows clients on your network to access a printer through ubuntu?
<Alysum> did anyone get my message pls ?
<Zero> I have to sleep, I'l work on this tommorow.
<Zero> Thanks though.
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, anyway, sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/Documents /mnt would do it.
<skel> Zero: anytime :)
<Pelo> billy, #winehq,  and this is the freenode network
<Sonic_13> SKEL: yes
<skel> Sonic_13: ok, just wanted to make sure you were going down the right path, let me take a look at that howto
<aldeswar1> k ill try that
<billy> Pelo:  thx.  all I know is, when I open XChat I click on ubuntu servers.  :)
<Sonic_13> SKEL: thanks a lot in advance for any help you may be able to give
<MadDog011> maybe it's not worth doing, but im sorry cus I've spent over a week getting all the servers up !!! But I can't get the NVIDIA DRVIERS to work... my god am I that stupid... or is something terribly wrong !!!
<Alysum> :(
<bruenig> !ati | MadDog011
<ubotu> MadDog011: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> billy,  that's just how it is setup,  so the noobs don'T get too comfused
<skel> Sonic_13: np :)  ok so what part of #4 is giving you trouble (sorry was watching a couple of conversations and didn't catch the whole question)
<MadDog011> bruenig, do you think I haven't seen that page for 20 times allraedy ?
<Veinor> people actually ask that question so much that you have a dedicated command for that?
<LadyNikon> lol@ giving MadDog011 a trigger that he probably already knows
<billy> Pelo:  guess it worked! :)
<bruenig> MadDog011, but have you seen this one
<Sonic_13> SKEL: the part that starts
<Sonic_13> "Also set which TCP port that the printer system will accept connections on. "
<bruenig> !nv | MadDog011
<ubotu> MadDog011: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skel> Sonic_13: why don't we take this to a PM
<Sonic_13> sure
<Sonic_13> that would be easier
<MadDog011> ....
<bruenig> the !nv is underused
<bruenig> too much !nvidia and !ati
<phewl> lol
<LadyNikon> to much !!!
<colbert> Is it possible to use a different wallpaper for each workspace ??
<MadDog011> funny
<Alysum> anyone know how to exit the Terminal Server Client when you're in full screen ?
<LadyNikon> colbert: i think i  had that once
<LadyNikon> cant remember how though
<OldGeezer> alysum type in exit
<colbert> lol
<colbert> thx
<Alysum> ok thx
<bwlang> colbert: i don't thiink so, never seen it
<skel> Sonic_13: if you're not registered I don't think it will let us PM, are you registered on this network?
<colbert> dang
<phewl> gay
<Alysum> err where do I type exit when Im in full screen
<ardchoille> at the prompt
<Sonic_13> SKEL: no i am not
<skel> Sonic_13: ok, did you see my PM?
<Sonic_13> yes
<Veinor> ok. on the installer, when you're choosing how to partition your HD, is the "new partition size" the size of the new partition, or the new size of the old one? (i.e, the size of the ubuntu or windows partition)
<Pelo> colbert,  look for a pakcage called wallpaperoz or something like that
<Sonic_13> i did see your pm
<skel> Sonic_13: hmm ok cause I can't see your replies
<Sonic_13> hmm
<ardchoille> Alysum: lol, unless you can figure out another place to type
<genii> Alysum: Right after the $
<ardchoille> genii: I don't think he has too many choices
<Pelo> colbert, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Wallpapoz
<eck> Veinor: i think the new partition means the new partition, but if you're in doubt just look at the pretty picture of your hadr drive
<Veinor> ok
<genii> ardochoille Well, we must try to be understanding
<eck> iirc the graphic makes it clear which filesystem each partition is formatted as, so it should be clear what belongs to windows
<ardchoille> genii: True
<colbert> Pelo: Wow thanks
<colbert> Would that be compatible with Beryl ?
* Veinor isn't seeing any pretty pictures, just the text displaying location, etc. or are the pictures after that?
<Alysum> I'm talking about the Terminal Client Server which connects to a server remotely, a GUI! In my case it connects to a windows XP WS in full screen
<Pelo> colbert,  no idea
<Alysum> I had to press reset to exit lol
<colbert> Dang the link is dead
<colbert> can I get it somewhere else ?
<Pelo> colbert, http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/download.html
<Shadow_mil> help support Linux: http://www.dell.com/linuxsurvey
<matkix0s> So what is a good gui html editor like dreamweaver?
<ramza3> I need to develop a simple mysql client, do I need libmysqlclient?
<eck> uh, it should have an embedded gparted editor
<eck> on edgy anyway
<jrib> ramza3: you don't need it, you can rewrite it of course (your question is vague)
<Veinor> ah, that. I meant in the installer. I'll just use gparted then.
<matkix0s> Eck was that to me?
<genii> Alysum :) Glag you got it figured
<genii> glad even
<ramza3> jrib: I mean, where is libmysql.so or whatever
<eck> matkix0s: no, it was to veinor
<matkix0s> Oh, alright.
* Veinor has an image of someone editing HTML by manipulating the HD using very small magnets
<matkix0s> So anyone know of any good GUI html editor? I have used dreamweaver in the past and was looking for something similar to that.
<jrib> ramza3: you could use libdbd-mysql
<Alysum> noooo reset is not the right thing to do ! :p
<wick2o> hello
<Madpilot> matkix0s, give NVU a shot, if you really must use a WYSIWYG HTML editor.
<eck> matkix0s: bluefish is also pretty good
<Veinor> How much of a resource hog is beryl?
<ramza3> jrib, is that libmysql.so
<Aurote> hi :)
<eck> i think nvu is more point and click though
<jrib> ramza3: it contains a file called that...
<LadyNikon> what was that opensource vmwareish type program
<Aurote> Skype fails to load when I start it. Here is a pastebin http://paste.uni.cc/13670
<rik_> can someone give us a working repository that provides win32codecs? We've tried several from the forums and none are accessable.
<LadyNikon> began with a X?
<eck> xen?
<aldeswar1> would ipv6 cause me to not be able to connect to a windows network?
<bruenig> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<LadyNikon> lemme see
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | rik_ Try the one listed here, it worked for me last week
<ubotu> rik_ Try the one listed here, it worked for me last week: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, You still there?  Did it work?
<aldeswar1> yeah didn't work :(
<victori_> anyone feisty fan mirrors?
<aldeswar1> it worked yesterday though so...
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, What?
<victori_> us.archive.ubuntu.com is really slow
<aldeswar1> the sudo mount -smbfs command you gave me
<colbert> Pelo: Thanks man that worked like a charm, great prog
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, did you get an error?
<Alysum> try iraq.archive.ubuntu.com then :p
<aldeswar1> yeah
<LadyNikon> hmm xen isnt it
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, care to paste it?
<LadyNikon> dang it.. and my buffer isnt large enough to scroll up
<aldeswar1> yeah one sec
<Veinor> what's a good size for a swap?
<wick2o> 3x your amount of ram
<Veinor> k.
<genii> Veinor: Yes, 2-4x ram size
<eck> uh, you don't need nearly that much
<eck> you need as much as you use
<eck> probably no more than a couple hundred MB just to be safe
<aldeswar1> pump@pump-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.101/c /mnt
<aldeswar1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.101/c,
<aldeswar1>        missing codepage or other error
<aldeswar1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<aldeswar1>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Veinor> couple hundred MB for swap?
<genii> eck For doing diff on large files and suspend-to-ram etc you need quite a lot
<eck> for a desktop that is fine
<Veinor> this is a laptop
<cafuego_> Veinor: If you want to be able to suspend/hibernate, size of ram plus a bit.
<UvFii> hai ho... how do i register my nickname on this channel
<Veinor> 2GB ram... 3?
<cafuego_> genii: cerytainly not 4xram
<Veinor>  /msg nickserv register <password>
<wick2o> how big is your harddrive?
<aldeswar1> the thing is i connected to it yesterday fine by just doing places>network servers>mshome
<cafuego_> Veinor: Yeah, as most.
<wick2o> or partition size aval for linux?
<Veinor> I'm planning on allocatong 40 GB for linux
<cafuego_> Veinor: You don't want to end up in a situation where the machine springs a meory leak and starts eating all your swap, it'd be impossible to recover.
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, is there a firewall up on the xp box that wasn't there yesterday?  Did you update norton or anything, or windows?
<fami> ah
<aldeswar1> nope
<genii> Veinor: Yes, cafuego is right about suspend-to-ram size. If you also want to be able to do diff command on dvd iso images make it to 4.8Gb
<wick2o> Veinor: id use 1-3 gig for my swap easy
<wick2o> ubunut desktop install isnt all that large
<dimas> hello
<cafuego_> genii: wtf would you diff iso images?
<Veinor> heh. I'm not going to be diffing isos probably...
<UvFii>  /msg nickserv UvFii register uvf39
<cafuego_> genii: that's what md5sum is for.
<wick2o> cafuego: development
<fami> does anyone use irssi with default Terminal?
<Veinor> I'll go with 3; i can always resize later, right?
<cafuego_> wick2o: If you do that with diff you're doing something wrong.
<genii> cafuego To apply a patch from a custom iso modified from a factory one
<eck> fami: with gnome terminal? yes
<cafuego_> Veinor: yeah, or add some.
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, hmm.  I've never seen that before unless I messed the command up, or if windows wasn't sharing out properly.
<eck> genii: you do _not_ need as much ram as the file size to use patch
<UvFii>  /msg nickserv register 123456ap
<cafuego_> genii: xdelta
<mikefoo> Anyone know of a command line based tool for ripping dvds to a drive so I can backup and watch at later time if disc scratches?
<Veinor> one last question: is a "mount:function not implemented" message that I saw when I booted the CD bad?
<fami> eck: yes, abit hard to switch windows in irssi
<Veinor> >_< Don't put a space before the /msg
<genii> eck For diff you need swap the size of the largest file in the diff
<eck> fami: edit > keyboard shortcuts
<aldeswar1> i did install some packages today though on this machine
<jikbag> does anyone know of a good GUI wireless network scanner?
<Veinor> Now I recommend you use a diferent password, and change that one if you're actually using it.
<aldeswar1> could that have anything to do with it?
<jikbag> something that will just show me the local WAPs?
<eck> i sincerely hope that diff will not try to map a 4GB file into one buffer
<eck> that would be obscene
<Veinor> *poke*
<genii> eck It does and it is
<eck> ok, diff has just been added to my list of evil programs
<cafuego_> Why don't I try to run diff on my box with far less than 4GB ram+swap
<guidex> anyone know of a way to mess with my keyboard keys? I Have a broken oposit ) key
<guidex> or a charecter map program
<fami> eck: how disable them by a click?
<genii> cafuego Sure. Use 2 dvd iso then let me know when it chunks out :)
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, on the ubuntu box you mean?
<aldeswar1> yes
<JBGood> guidex, xmodmap, afaik
<eck> fami: you click the ones that are mapped to alt + number and hit backspace
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, could be.  depends on what they were.
<OldGeezer> jikbag look in your add/remove programs and search wireless, there is a list of apps for ubuntu there
<Veinor> genii: If, when I started the liveCD, I got the message "mount: function not implemented", might that lead to very bad things later?
<guidex> thanks kbgood that should help me until pay day when i can buy a new keyboard
<cafuego_> Oh god, diff sucks.
<Veinor> also something about a radio frequency; didn't have time to write that one down.
<genii> Veinor It depends on the context.
<aldeswar1> don't think i did anything besides libwxgtk2.6-0 and libwxbase
<jikbag> OldGeezer: ty
<fami> eck: ok..
<aldeswar1> which were for WINE and mplayer
<Veinor> genii The context was the terminal you get before the GUI totally boots up
<genii> Veinor Likely some fs on a partiton that livecd has no fs driver for
<aldeswar1> i'm going to try restarting as soon as i finish updating
<craigbass1976> aldeswar1, if that's the ONLY difference between yesterday and today, then that would be it.  You never can tell when windows is involved though what's the same and what isn't.
<aldeswar1> yeah
<Veinor> genii probably the recovery partition.
<craigbass1976> :)
<Aurote> Skype fails to load when I start it. Here is a pastebin http://paste.uni.cc/13670
<fami> eck: another question: i am trying to install flash from http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/all/
<spike723> hmm
<jrib> ramza3: does that work for you?  There is probably more than one library you can use
<fami> eck: and have error
<eck> fami: i just use the flash in multiverse, i'm not familiar with that repository
<genii> Veinor I have not had that specific error so a bit fuzzy on the ramifications later. But I would lean towards that if it installs / fine etc etc you can mount whatever problemmatic fs there may be later, like some odd ntfs or so
<technel> I accidentally deleted /etc/X11/imwheel . I ran "sudo aptitude remove --purge imwheel" and then did an install again, but the files still don't re-appear. How do I do a complete reinstall?
<ramza3> jrib: sort of, I have /usr/lib/libmysql.so.15  ...but I cant get it to load for some reason, but that might be another issue
<fami> eck: ok.. one click to enable multiverse?
<eck> fami: i think synaptic might have a clicky thing to turn it on, i'm not really sure
<Veinor> genii yeah, sounds like a safe bet to me.
<megafauna> Hi, what is the ubuntu equivilent of windows' system restore?
<eck> megafauna: you take lots of backups :-)
<payal> hi all
<payal> does ubuntu has a chkconfig kinda thing
<fami> eck: is it called Universe in LTS?
<CokeNCode> what do i need to aptget to stream audio from online radio stations ?
<Veinor> megafauna: I don't think there is one by default.
<technel> Never mind, using dpkg worked
<CokeNCode> i keep getting error messages about not being able to handle the file type
<genii> megafauna: It does not have one,unless you had some kind of automated backup process running
<CokeNCode> and i never did before
<eck> fami: no, it is called multiverse everywhere, universe is something else
<CokeNCode> oh wait, it works now :D
<CokeNCode> yahoooooo
<Veinor> I'm willing to bet 90% of system restore use is to give people more time for 30-day trials
<payal> any ideas ?
<eck> megafauna: there isn't really a registry to screw up, so it is not as much of an issue as you might think
<fami> eck: maybe its new thing?
<megafauna> ah. So I just recovered from a failed hardware acceleration install and luckily the bash code had created a backup of the config file.
<sigger_> anyone recommend a good .chm reader (other than cnochm)?
<eck> fami: no, multiverse has been around since ubuntu has, i think. it might not be enabled in the version of synaptic in LTS though
<Veinor> what's LTS again?
<megafauna> I'm back now but there isn't a restore point software I can d/l? If not, I'll jsut have to be more careful
<Madpilot> Long Term Support
<eck> fami: you can just edit the sources.list file of course
<Veinor> ah
<Veinor> yeah, I think multiverse is disabled by default in LTS.
<eck> megafauna: /etc is pretty small, you can easily create backups of the whole thing
<megafauna> Thanks for the comments all
<Veinor> megafauna: We're here to help.
<eck> tar -cvjf etc-backup.tar.bz2 /etc
<megafauna> eck: so I'd backup etc on my iPod perhaps?
<Veinor> if you wanted to do it that way
<megafauna> can bash see it? /me checks
<eck> megafauna: sure, i think if you bzip all of /etc it's < 10 MB
<Veinor> Or you could do a CD-RW backup or something.
<Veinor> Oh, it's that small? I'd back it up on my USB drive then. :-P
<eck> and of course you can get it pretty tiny if you do differential backups or just backup the configs for the app you are breaking
<fami> eck: ok.. i miss see, its in repos
<megafauna> eck: ok, so i'll have to learn how to use bzip with the command line for next time I screw up my video driver
<megafauna> eck can that be done?
<eck> megafauna: no, just copy the xorg.conf to your home directory or something
<eck> or you could just cp -r all of /etc, on my machine it is only 12 MB (uncompressed)
<megafauna> eck: that is toooooo obvious for a newb like me to think of!
<megafauna> eck Thanks!
<genii> cp -a is good too
<eck> yes
<cafuego_> and rsync of course
<megafauna> genii: cp is great. It saved me l10 min ago from hell
<megafauna> Thanks all
<genii> megafauna Glad yer getting comfortable on the commandline :)
<cafuego_> or tar cj --rsh-command=/usr/bin/ssh -f user@remotehost:somefile.tar.bz2 /path/to/dir
<Veinor> it saved me from having to open a file in hex and look up all the ascii codes for each of those weird characters so I could type them into another file!
<eck> cafuego_: now you're just showing off :-)
<Veinor> THAT would've been hell.
<genii> eck LOL
<cafuego_> eck: yeah, sorry...
<fami> eck: is opera in that repo too?
<IcemanV9> fami: apt-cache search opera
* Veinor likes to send his backups to /dev/null. Makes them go REALLY fast!
<eck> i think opera provides their own packages, i'm not really sure
<bruenig> I don't believe opera is in any of the repos
<bruenig> you can get a deb from their site though
<fami> bruenig: its on site
<eck> opera isn't really free in any sense, and i don't think they let you redistribute it
<spinexorz> can someone perhaps help me out really quick? is it possible to create separate groups for two NIC's for the purpose of assigning a specific NIC to a user in a system with multiple NIC's
<kalorin> !last mojo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last mojo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fami> bruenig: have offical support for ubuntu LTS
<Veinor> I have a question: I know that RAM is faster than HD, so I tried to send my backups to /dev/kmem, but my computer crashed. Why?
<eck> well i guess it's free as in beer
<bruenig> fami, what are you going on about
<kalorin> veinor, um... perhaps you've got more to back up than you have ram?
<Veinor> (by the way, that was a joke)
<bimberi> Opera is in {dapper|edgy}-commercial
<kalorin> Veinor, never can tell here man
<fami> bruenig: if it is in repo, i can to update easy...
<IcemanV9> yikes! apt-cache search opera shows 840 apps! jeez!
* Veinor keeps forgetting that people are likely to ask that sort of question
<bwlang> sponexorz: no, you can't assign a nic to a user
<bruenig> fami, what language do you speak
<bruenig> well you know the package would be called opera
<bwlang> sponexorz: if you really want to do that consider using virtual machines
<ramza3> jrib, hmm, but I am still looking for libmysql
<bruenig> so just do apt-cache show opera
<Veinor> I'm used to chatting with people that're more experienced with the subject matter
* Veinor wonders aloud if anyone's ever asked where to get Microsoft Office for Ubuntu.
<Veinor> I'm guessing they have?
<spinexorz> you bet
<Veinor> openoffice.org
<spinexorz> is it possible to create separate groups for two NIC's for the purpose of assigning a specific NIC to a user in a system with multiple NIC's?
<rik_> bruenig: I've followed the suggested website several pages deep and am still somewhat confused as to what I need to do. Can you, or someone, please instruct what lines can be appended to /etc/apt/sources.list that will enable the package manager to retrieve win32codecs?
<Veinor> I still use Office 2003 on his windows part, but that's just because I have a spare license for it and it is actually better than OO.
<Veinor> s/his/my/
<OldGeezer> spinexorz- no its not
<spinexorz> rik_ try automatix2
<kelvin95335> `info
<fami> bruenig: ok.. what with language?
<spinexorz> is there any way to assign a NIC to a user?
<Veinor> Where can I get a copy of Vista for Linux?
<spinexorz> OldGeezer
<bruenig> fami, do you speak anything other than english
<OldGeezer> no
<spinexorz> crud
<spinexorz> thx
<fetcher> spinexorz: running two separate virtual machine environments could do that, but that's quite a job to set up
<jrib> ramza3: does that workramza3: well afaik (be forewarned I never worked with mysql in C), libmysqlclient15off is what you want for the regular mysql library, but if you want to abstract it you can use libdbd-mysql
<OldGeezer> hardware is not assignable except in a VMenvironment
<fami> bruenig: yes, ubuntu is for many language
<Veinor> n31 have ne ubuntu serialz? lololol. OK, now I have to wash my hands for doing that.
<rik_> spinexorz: I'd prefer to work with what I understand, ed and a terminal screen, and use the package manager.
<ramza3> jrib, let me write  a simple C example and get back to you
<bruenig> fami, what language do you speak
<spinexorz> automatix is literaly a wizard, you dont need to understand it, you allready know
<fetcher> spinexorz: what are you looking to do?  Some iproute2 rules could possibly come close, especially if you can convince certain applications to bind to particular IP addresses on the multi-homed box
<rmbell> does anyone have a good guide to getting a server going with rails?
<IcemanV9> rik_: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb , THEN sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<fami> bruenig: english?
<spinexorz> im just looking to have two users each with a respective NIC
<OldGeezer> errr I think the IP stacks would have a fit trying to figure out which IP to use
<bruenig> dang iceman beat me to it
<rik_> IcemanV9: I'll give that a try, and thanks.
<bruenig> I was typing that out
<bruenig> fami, oh, you don't do so very well, I assumed perhaps it was a second language, and there are other channels with different languages
<IcemanV9> :D (better than automatix2 stuff ;)
<bruenig> except I was going to && it
<Dr_willis> ack.. AUtomatix.. hurts ussssss..... my precious....
<Dr_willis> :)
<fetcher> spinexorz: iproute & iptables rules can do things like routing traffic differently based on port number (I do this at home to split traffic across DSL & cable)... still difficult to set up, but less so than VM environments probably
<foo> Audacity says: "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio. Error: Host error." - Any ideas? Other audio works fine.
<bwlang> spinexorz: i've already told you , you can't assign users to nics.... maybe you want something like a traffic control script to sessions each get their fair share?
<eck> spinexorz: that is not really how network works, you'd have to have some sort of support in the kernel to do that and afaik it does not exist
<kalorin> spinexorz, you could potentially do traffic shaping for protocols
<IcemanV9> bruenig: ha. yea, i just simpified it and send him to the happy land (able to watch video from apple.com or wherever)
<kalorin> but that's about all you can do like that
<eck> i'm not really even sure what use case that would be good for
<sigger_> how do I turn on the ssh server in ubuntu desktop?
<gnat_x> a while back i compiled a couple things from source, that were in the apt repositories. anyway, since i don't have much experience with non apt managed packages, i just wanted som advice on removing them. can i just blow away the dir that they are installed in?
<eck> sigger_: just get the openssh-server package
<eck> i think it will start itself up
<sigger_> ah, thanks eck
<gnat_x> umm i mean, were not in the apt repositories
<tombow> what are the possible prefixes for scripts (or links to scripts) in /etc/rc2.d?
<eck> gnat_x: it sort of depends what prefix you installed them to
<eck> gnat_x: if you have the directories you compiled in you can probably make uninstall
<gnat_x> eck: ok, cool. i
<gnat_x> will try that
<bruenig> gnat_x, you can just delete all the files that it installed
<gnat_x> bruenig: i'll try that failing a make uninstall.
<fami> bruenig: oh yes, have you any sugguestion to improve english skill?
<eck> if you installed to /usr it might be kind of hard to find all the files it installed
<crazy_bus> I installed edubuntu on a friends computer.  However while the resolution is meant to be 1280x it only displays 800x600 and wont go higher.  How do I fix this?
<bruenig> fami, I mean you aren't bad, its just that ubuntu has a channel for nearly every language, so it would probably be easier for you to go to those channels
<sigger_> eck: bingo.  thanks.
<tombow> what are the possible prefixes for scripts (or links to scripts) in /etc/rc2.d?
<rik_> IcemanV9 & bruenig: Slow connection here in Thailand, so it's showing an ETA of 48+ minutes, but working.
<kalorin> S and K I think
<spinexorz> thx to all that replied
<kalorin> tombow, S and K
<kalorin> S for start, K for kill
<gnat_x> eck: great that look like it worked, thanks for answering my stupid questions.
<eck> haha, no problem
<kalorin> I live for stupid questions
<kalorin> :)
<fami> bruenig: thanks for that info.
<tombow> kalorin, only 2? i've seen others in other distros iirc
<fami> :) got flash + opera works
<kalorin> those are the ones that I've seen
<IcemanV9> rik_: ah. it's only 14M file. :/
<kalorin> rc2.d is run level 2 obviously
<kalorin> it's going to either start it or stop it
<gnat_x> yeah, i've been using linux for a while, just never stepped out of managed packages much
<kalorin> they're just symlinks to /etc/init.d
<kalorin> and the script after the K##<name>
<eck> gnat_x: next time prefix the packages to /usr/local and make things easy on yourself
<spinexorz> im guessing that the things you can do with multiple NIC's are very limited
<kalorin> or S##<name>
<sammyF> can anybody tell me in which directory xorg looks for drivers? I seem to have installed the new ATI drivers alright, but apparently they are not called fglrx (probably fglrx-something)
<eck> usually with ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<kalorin> spinexorz, you could just alias your nick and do it all with 1 :)
<gnat_x> eck: i did in fact to that. in which case i could've rm -rf'd em?
<bruenig> it generally prefixes to /usr/local anyways
<eck> gnat_x: yeah, if that's the only thing you have in there
<kalorin> sammyF, kernel drivers or others?
<kalorin> kernel drivers are going to be in /lib/kernel or something such
<rik_> IcemanV9: I'm on a satellite and the Gov is fighting over who should own it now, Thailand or Singapore.
<eck> bruenig: you never know :-)
<kalorin> do a dpkg -l *fglrx*
<sammyF> kalorin, If I only knew ;)
<kalorin> get the package name then ask the package for it's contents
<thursday241> 
<kalorin> rik_, I ove thailand
<sammyF> kalorin, I have the package here on my desktop
<eck> rik_: they don't know whose satellite it is???
<kalorin> rik_, they've got more famous hookers :)
<kalorin> sammyF, just ask it with dpkg
<rik_> eck: Thaksin, the deposed PM sold it to Singapore.
<sammyF> kalorin, could it be fglrx_drv.so ?
<spinexorz> kalorin i think that doesnt apply to my case, i need two users two nic's but it cant be done
<kalorin> sammyF, very well could be
<rik_> kalorin: The hookers are far from me, I'm about 2 clicks from Laos.
<kalorin> ah
<sammyF> kalorin,  well ..I'll try that. THanks ..
<kalorin> sure
<kalorin> heh
<eck> i say whoever has the ssh key (or whatever they use) owns it
<eck> i could totally run a country
<spinexorz> i understand it is possible to setup asingle system with 2 displays and 2 sets of mouse and keyboard, isnt that the same as assigning something like a NIC
<kalorin> running xubuntu with a vmware instance running XP running photoshop
<kalorin> 259megs of ram used
<kalorin> 14megs of swap
<kalorin> beautiful
<kalorin> editing wedding photos :)
<Crescendo> I need to sort my entire MP3 collection by directory, some items of which have bad tags, or none at all. What is my best option?
<kalorin> I love "teh Lunix!"
<spinexorz> i even read somewhere that you could assign a soundcard
<Dr_willis> spinexorz,  i imagine its doable.. but may take some work.
<IcemanV9> sammyF: what are you trying to do? xorg.conf will find it and displays X with fglrx driver. (fglrxinfo will give details)
<kalorin> spinexorz, you're talking about Xwindows
<Madpilot> Crescendo, EasyTag is a good tag editor; it has mass-editing options to tweak whole batches of files at once, which will help if you've got a mess to sort out
<spinexorz> it was a nblog article about making a internet cafe on the cheap
<Dr_willis> spinexorz,  easier to just get a 2nd  cheap pc and have it work as a 'x terminal'
<eck> spinexorz: that is different, that has the cooperation of the X server
<kalorin> and more specifically running 2 clients
<Crescendo> Madpilot, thanks a bunch. :)
<kalorin> nics aren't liek that
<kalorin> sorry
<mmdf_xp> alguem me ajuda , tem um amigo que ta sem adsl ele tem o modem : PCTel micro modem sera que e dificil instala?
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eck> spinexorz: it is possible to write a program to use a specific interface, but you need to explicitly code that in to your application
<spinexorz> yea
<spinexorz> thanks a bunch
<spinexorz> im out
<Crescendo> My #1 fear, Madpilot - is when I go to rename the files, if a file has tags, but they're wrong, it'll erase the possibility of nabbing the correct tag info from the filename. =(
<rik_> IcemanV9: Getting about 3 KB/s and 12 MB to go with an ETA near an hour, so I'll let it run and do something on another system until it finishes.
<lxuser> somebody know how can I add a wm (windows manager to gdm), have already compiled kde with construct and I would like to load it from gdm
<kalorin> maybe I watch BSG while I'm working on these photos :)
<Madpilot> Crescendo, edit the tag first, then rename - EasyTag can do the file renaming too
<IcemanV9> rik_: you'll be fine once you installed it :D
<Flannel> lxuser: why did you compile it?  It's in the repositories
<Flannel> lxuser: and, the one from the repositories, adds an entry to GDM
<Crescendo> Madpilot, yep, that's what I'm talking about - but I'm afraid of doing a full recursive rename, because I have no idea what files are tagged wrong. :(
<michael_the_choi> would anyone know why the panel NetworkManager Applet would be goofing up my wireless?
<Madpilot> Crescendo, ah... messy. You might be reduced to checking the tags & name of each individual MP3 file, which is no fun...
<eck> michael_the_choi: it does that sometimes
<eck> what is it doing?
<lxuser> I know but what to test it from source just to see how it works, anyway It is installed in my home dir soo no problem with messing up things right
<Crescendo> Madpilot, maybe a backup is in order?
<Madpilot> Crescendo, if you've got the space, it might not be a bad idea.
<IneedHelp> im desperate for help
<michael_the_choi> eck- it won't let me connect. ;-) It sees my modem, but the icon spins and then it gives up.  I asked a linux friend of mine (who, however, doesn't use ubuntu), and he said the config files were right, and to reboot and just try it- and it worked, but the panel applet says there's no connection, and evidently, as soon as I click it, it wipes the information.
<fami> I have some TTFs font, could i add them to ubuntu LTS?
<Crescendo> It might be tight, I'll check.  Thanks for your help, Madpilot.
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | IneedHelp
<ubotu> IneedHelp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Madpilot> fami, yes
<Madpilot> ubotu, fonts | fami
<ubotu> fami: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<eck> michael_the_choi: see if you can get it going with dhclient (I am assuming you are using dhcp)
<fami> Madpilot: one click?
<IneedHelp> well, my xp wont load on my other computer, ubuntu isnt even loaded on my system, yet i cannot boot to my xp
<michael_the_choi> eck- it's going now.
<ScreaminIke> so... i had this app built into my windows install to access my ext3 partitions. and it works. mostly. except ubuntu handles filenames that include colons. win32 does not. and i'm pretty sure that win32 just hosed the whole part. can i get some help recovering it? it thinks it's clean, but it can't access anything...
<Madpilot> fami, not quite one click, but no more steps than adding fonts to XP requires. Have a look at the URL the bot just gave you
<michael_the_choi> Because I haven't clicked the applet. ;-)
<IneedHelp> i tried to disable and run on integrated graphics because i have an ATI car, well after i did that. XP wont work
<IcemanV9> fami: it is in repo, too. - sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<michael_the_choi> But I don't understand all the secret inner workings, and would like to know that if I go to Panera, I can join their network too, and stuff.
<IneedHelp> I hear XP boot. I hear that opening tune. However, i cant see anything
<IneedHelp> I just see a black screen
<eck> michael_the_choi: i say just cross your fingers when the next version comes out. there used to be a wireless AP that I just could not connect to with NM, but I had absolutely no issues with iwconfig and dhclient
<rikc> Would anyone mind helping me upgrade Amarok and install MP3 support?  I've tried several guides, and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but I cannot get this to work.
<michael_the_choi> whacky.
<eck> i think what happens is sometimes NM gets into a mode where it keeps trying to reconnect before it finishes the handshake
<IneedHelp> I know that it booted but there is only a black screen with no signal
<michael_the_choi> Ok, I'll just leave it alone for now.  Is that something that it'll automatically check for updates on?
<workbee> hi all, am having a wired networking issue. It connects but then as soon as it tries to transmit data the connection drops and then reconnects, happening every time. Any ideas how I can troubleshoot this?
<cyprene> g 9870
<fami> Madpilot: wish to have a tool that browse to the dir that included fonts then install
<IcemanV9> IneedHelp: can you Ctrl+Alt+F1 ? were you able to see console login??
<IneedHelp> no
<fami> IcemanV9: its not mstfffont
<rikc> anyone?
<IneedHelp> once XP loaded and the opening tune was played, there was no signal
<IneedHelp> i checked all my plugs and connections
<Madpilot> fami, there isn't really a tool like that AFAIK
<Kewlb> basic question.. not really ubuntu related and probably a dumb question... can you run a 32 bit OS if you have a 64 bit proccessor?
<Madpilot> Kewlb, yes
<IneedHelp> i know that my monitor is fine because i saw the POST screen for my mobo and the loading screen for xp with the bar bouncing back and forth
<IcemanV9> oh! you cannot do Ctrl+Alt+F1 in XP.
<Kewlb> k, tkz.
<tombow> is there a way to remove drm from wmv's?
<eck> workbee: i would turn off ipv6 (and maybe tcp window scaling) and see if that fixes anything... if you are really feeling ambitious you can open up wireshark and see what is happening when the connection drops
<tombow> in linux
<fami> Madpilot: ubuntu would have?
<IcemanV9> fami: ok.
<russel1> tombow: not really
<IneedHelp> i cant see anything
<Madpilot> fami, no, Ubuntu doesn't have a tool like that as far as I know. It's easy to install/uninstall fonts, though.
<rikc> well, thanks anyway.
<tombow> damn
<IneedHelp> i really need help because i have a thesis paper to wrie and my rough draft was on my other computer
<russel1> as far as I know you have to open the .wmv in media player and use one of the programs that somehow decrypts it from there (steals the key from media player I think)
<russel1> you could run XP in a virtual machine though
<fami> Madpilot: ok. many people (include me) likes that
<workbee> eck: looking at the syslog I do see a message saying that no IPv6 routers are present. How do i go about turning off ipv6?
<ardchoille> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<workbee> thanks :)
<ardchoille> :)
<eck> IneedHelp: it could be that your video card died
<IneedHelp> well shit
<IneedHelp> how can i be sure?
<fami> Madpilot: its easy ;)
<IneedHelp> how can i tell if my card is dead?
<eck> IneedHelp: can you see anything when you start the computer? like when it posts?
<IneedHelp> yes
<eck> see if you can boot into single user mode
<eck> it's the recovery option in grub
<IneedHelp> I can see everything normal except the blue xp screen that says like "welcom"
<eck> probably you got lucky and the basic functionality of the video card still works, but whatever components the accelerated video driver tries to use have failed
<IcemanV9> IneedHelp: try xp in safe mode
<IneedHelp> how can i be sure?
<eck> well if it works with the linux vesa driver and whatever safe mode uses, but not with your normal desktop, you'll be pretty sure
<IneedHelp> thats the problem
<IneedHelp> i cannot even get the livecd to work
<rikc> Anyone at all able to help me upgrade amarok and set up mp3 support?  I've tried the official site, several different guides, Easyubuntu, I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.  Anyone?
<reaspired> I trying to get mythtv to work, I made a user but home folder doesnt exist. sudo useradd mythtv
<jrandolph> i'm having trouble installing my ATI x800 graphics card... can anyone point me to some good resources?
<IneedHelp> when i tried to get ubuntu to work, i changed a setting in my BIOS to switch the initial monitor from PCI to PEB. then when that didnt work i changed it back, then i got my problem
<OldGeezer> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eck> reaspired: then create the home directory
<jrandolph> thanks ubotu, i hope it works
<eck> i think it will be created if you just try to su to the account
<rikc> Hell, even a link to an FAQ I may not have tried would be appreciated.  Just something?
<arrow> anyone in here play widelands?
<Hmmmm> guys, what time does the daily cron run?
<Sonic_13> if i want to set up a home server where I can save and access files, would it better to setup and FTP or NFS server?
<CarpeD> evening fellas :)
<reaspired> eck, it doesn't create a home folder, I set its group as a same as main account, as it says in a guide.
<eck> Sonic_13: nfs is better for a lan
<jrandolph> capreD, that's kind of presumptions of you... what if there aren't guys here...
<jrandolph> aww who am i kidding
<Sonic_13> ok
<russel1> lol!
<CarpeD> fellas could mean guys and gals...i would hope
<Sonic_13> what if I wanted both lan and wan?
<arrow> Sonic_13: my roomie keeps talking about a NAS server, networked attached storage, you might want to check it out
<rikc> Great, guess I'm still on my own.  thanks anyway.
<billy> So is GnomeSword2 simple not installable on Edgy?
<eck> reaspired: i think you need to pass a special option to create the homedirectory with useradd, if it doesn't exist you should just create it yourself
<russel1> does anyone here go to Oregon State University?
<Sonic_13> ok
<russel1> and/or have experience with their network?
<CarpeD> is there a way to use acronis iso image to restore a dual boot ubuntu install?
<lance_> Hi everyone, I just upgrade my computer a few days ago. My older one was an 800mhz athlon with 256mb of memory running Dapper, it worked fairly well... My new system is a P4 2ghz with also 256mb of memory running edgy.. The problem is my new system is crawling, its running at less than 1/3 of the speed of the older system and is nearly 500mb in swap.
<dannyc> I am trying to install vmware on ubuntu server and am getting an error suring installationa bout the time being in the future, I am assuming this is from the DST updates. does anyone know how to update the time for the new DST in ubuntu server?
<CarpeD> and not get the grub error 22
<eck> arrow, Sonic_13: that is bascially just a fancy way of using nfs :-)
<OldGeezer> Sonic_13 if you get a NAS be sure and check the specs, some of the cheap ones only allow 5 concurrent connections at once
<arrow> eck: my ignorance revealed
<Sonic_13> if I set up a NFS server can I access it from outside my LAN?
<russel1> lance_: is it using all of the physical memory? what is the CPU doing?
<eck> Sonic_13: well you can natively mount an nfs share, not so with ftp
<lance_> russel1, all the physical is being used up as well, the CPU usage is fine.
<detectiveinspekt> how do I change the SPEED of the mouse?
<eck> Sonic_13: they're useful for different things
<Sonic_13> hmmm
<detectiveinspekt> I seem to be working too hard
<OldGeezer> Sonic_13 you can use VPN to get to it
<russel1> how much swap do you have?
<eck> detectiveinspekt: xset m a b
<eck> replace a and b with appropriate numbers
<lance_> russel1, it's also a fresh install, just a couple of days ago.
<Dr_willis> i dident think 'nfs' was considered safe to go out over the wild and nasty internet. :)
<eck> the man page explains what they mean
<billy> Any good Bible study apps in Edgy?
<Pollywog> Dr_willis: correct
<ardchoille> detectiveinspekt: Preferences -> Mouse  go to the Motion tab
<Dr_willis> !find bible
<ubotu> Found: bible-kjv, bible-kjv-text, bibledit, bibletime, bibletime-i18n
<Steve-O> I'm new to computers.  I'm trying to watch a DVD on Ubuntu.  Am I at the right place?
<russel1> lance_, how much swap do you have?
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<OldGeezer> Sonic_13 VPN would be a better option for accessing a NFS or NAS device
<dragonriot> !find ninan
<dannyc> Does anyone know hot do do the new DST updates in Ubuntu Server 6.06?
<ubotu> Package/file ninan does not exist in edgy
<lance_> russel1, approximately 700mb
<billy> If only you know, Dr_willis, how totally lame those programs are.
<Dr_willis> billy,  no idea.. not the sort of thing i really care about.. You asked.. i answered. :)
<Veinor> Argh.
<Sonic_13> i would set up a VPN with my wireless router, right?
<Veinor> I installed ubuntu, and now I can't boot to my windows partitin.
<billy> Dr_willis.  No, ubotu answered.  Thanks though.
<russel1> lance_ have you messed with your graphics driver?
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Watching a DVD?
<eck> dannyc: the timezone files were updated to reflect the changes some time ago
<dragonriot> anyone here running ninan??  www.ninan.org if you don't know what it is... no matter what I do, or how I do it, I can't get that thing to run...
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lolololol
<arrow> Steve-O: use VLC
<Dr_willis> billy,  but who told the bot to answer you. :)
<detectiveinspekt> ty
<lance_> russel1, So my new system runngin edgy is using up all of the 256mb of physical memory, plus nearly 500mb of swap. Needless to say, its crawling like a baby, switching between two open windows takes minutes at some times.
<shane634> dannyc, mine is working great with no need to change the time
<lance_> russel1, no.
<Sonic_13> so if I set up my ubuntu computer for NFS and then use a VPN for outside access, would that be ok / secure?
<OldGeezer> Sonic_13 VPN would be setup in the router for passthrough, yes but remember its for WAN access of the network
<Sonic_13> ok
<lance_> russel1, its running the standard i810 intel driver
<naknomik> Samba 3.0 server, Vista Ultimate client don't play well. Can't see directory listing from Vista if I use UNC (\\server\share\directory etc.), if I map the share as drive I can see the files but most apps fail to load those files unless I manually copy them to local disk. Has anybody encountered this problem?
<Steve-O> It worked using totem
<dragonriot> !wmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<russel1> hmmm..... thats really strange, I have a system about like that (athlon xp 1700+, 256mb of RAM) and its fairly snappy
<naknomik> here is my samba config: http://pastebin.ca/394132
<Steve-O> should i do something better?
<Veinor> When I boot into Vista, it just displays the loading (the scrolling green procress bar) for a while.
<russel1> try the forums (www.ubuntuforums.org)
<Veinor> Maybe it's actually loading, but I don't think so. It usually takes a lot less time.
<mistone> naknomik: thats retarded that vista doesn't follow same standards as XP
<arrow> Steve-O: I like totem also, did you have a question?
<shane634> vista is bad
<eck> lance_: you should use top or ps to see what is hogging all the ram
<dragonriot> vista sucks
<Veinor> Any idea WTF is going on?
<mistone> I tried vista
<mistone> then I went back to ubuntu
<mistone> its horrible
<Steve-O> No, but this is the first good news I had since using linux
<Veinor> And can someone please offer me some more advice than "vista sucks?"
<arrow> I got a bad vista no littering picture on my Myspace
<mistone> uninstall it
<Veinor> I already know that.
<rbil> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lance_> eck, tried that, what should i look at? virtual? resident, or shared memory?
<shane634> Veinor, sorry i can't
<mistone> use XP
<con-man> !X
<mistone> its decent
<dannyc> eck: I am getting :Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.
<dannyc> tar: vmmon-only/linux/driver.h: time stamp 2007-02-04 23:24:45 is 34566265 s in the future
<arrow> Steve-O: I switched over 6 months ago and love, I can't find a irc to help me with windows problems
<Veinor> Advice on how to fix the boot, something that doesn't involve losing all that data.
<Sonic_13> is there a help page that could guide me on accessing the NFS server from a Windows XP machine?
<eck> i think resident, or else you can just take the easy way out and look at the memory percentage (in top)
<jesusphreak> how do I get ubuntu to boot up when I am turning on my Macbook (from the Live CD)?
<mistone> how do I format a microSD card?
<Dr_willis> jesusphreak,  i think you hold down the C key
<mistone> with 64k allocation
<jesusphreak> is that shift-c or just 'c'?
<Steve-O> Does anybody know why my desktop icons are disappearing?  Does this sound familiar?  I've been having this problema dn the only way to resolve it is by rebooting.
<Pollywog> you mean 64MB?
<mistone> no?
<Pollywog> never seen a 64Kb one
<Dr_willis> Steve-O,  which icons? all of them ? or just some?
<mistone> Fat16 64k allocation
<mistone> thats what I meant
<Pollywog> o
<Steve-O> all of them
<mistone> its for a gig stick
<mistone> er
<ardchoille> Steve-O: The desktop icons are managed by nautilus. If nautilus dies, the desktop icons will go away. Do you also lose your desktop right click menu?
<mistone> card
<Steve-O> I don't know.  It sometimes happens when I'm right-clicking an icon and click on Properties in the context menu.  Then it freezes.  Just the menu and my icons disappear
<Steve-O> how would I know if Nautilus died?
<Dr_willis> if the icons and right click meny vanish. :)
<ardchoille> Steve-O: When that happens, just restart nautilus and see if that helps.
<Steve-O> HOw do I do that?
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Applications -> Accessories -> File Browser
<fami> too great
<Flannel> dannyc: is your hardware clock set correctly?
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Are you using Feisty?
<Steve-O> I don't have File Browser under Accessories.
<Steve-O> I'm using Edgy
<lance_> eck, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10315/  is the top 6 memory usage processes from top
<jeisma> how do i find where my linux source directory is located?
<Sonic_13> anyone have a link to a help page / guide for setting up NFS?
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Well, you can run nautilus from a terminal or make a panel launcher for it
<fami> ubuntu LTS works great
<Steve-O> I'm not sure what to type in the terminal
<Pollywog> jeisma did you look in /usr/src/linux?
<tombow> i just installed LTS server on 5 servers at work
<fami> my desktop is cool now :)
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<b00gz> Sonic_13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<b00gz> ardchoille beat me to it
<Sonic_13> thanks!
<jeisma> Pollywog im installing a wireless network adaptor wpc11 ver3, and one of the questions was if that path was the linux source directory to just hit enter
<jeisma> otherwise enter the path
<jeisma> i hit enter, and it indicated that that wasn't it i guess
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Just type nautilus in the terminal
<jeisma> any way to find where my linux source directory is?
<Pollywog> jeisma: have you installed the kernel sources?
<arrow> Steve-O: try nautilus
<jeisma> Pollywog i'm guessing now, how do i go about doing that?
<Steve-O> That's awesome
<jeisma> not*
<tombow> jeisma: usually /usr/src/linux or /usr/src/linux-*
<Sonic_13> it says "E: Couldn't find package nfs-kerner-server"
<Steve-O> So it opened up the root file, I suppose.
<Pollywog> jeisma: the 'uname -a' command will tell you which kernel headers and sources you need to install
<jimd3299> Hi there, If I can ask a noob question.  It appears that there are more applications installed in the default than are listed in the menus e.g. Bittorrent.  How can I make menu items of software that is already on my new ubuntu system?  I'm aware of Add/Remove and Synaptic, just curious about "what I've already got"
<ardchoille> jimd3299: Right click the menu, choose Edit Menu, and then check the ones you want to appear
<Steve-O> So I should restart it?  How is that?
<jeisma> Pollywog i got this:  #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<dannyc> Does anyone know why I recieve this message on a fresh isntall of Ubuntu Server 6.06? tar: vmware-mui-distrib/mui/src/lib: time stamp 2007-02-05 00:18:29 is 34568906 s in the future
<Akuma_> my networking interface died - a get the bug report tool every time i try to open it, and i have no working internet connection. can anyone help?
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Open a terminal, type nautilus, press the Enter key
<jeisma> where do i download whatever that means?
<Sonic_13> is it difficult to install apache to host a web page on lan?
<b00gz> Sonic_13: very easy
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: No
<Steve-O> I did that and it apparently opened up my root folder
<Pollywog> that is all it says?
<jimd3299> ardchoille: so there aren't any "more" than those lurking on my HD?  I see Bittorrent but I guess I figured there was stuff that wasn't listed in the menu/edit...
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Are you logged in as root?
<Pollywog> uname -a
<b00gz> Sonic_13: check out this site http://www.howtoforge.com
<shane634> Akuma_, wired or wireless?
<ardchoille> jimd3299: The items in the menus are parsed from the items in /usr/share/applications
<jeisma> Pollywog this came before it: 2.6.15-23-386
<ctrl_x> can any one tell me can i install win98Se over ubuntu, i have total 40 Gb of HDD
<Pollywog> jeisma that is what you need, that part you just posted
<Steve-O> Actually i am and I don't know why, but a buddy of mine who installed the OS has told me that I can only use the root until he does something with it.
<kaushal> Hi
<Steve-O> Is this a problem?
<jeisma> Pollywog so how do I go about installing the kernel source or whatever?
<Akuma_> shane634:  wireless. i'm connected to the lan though, i just dont get any internet connection (3 other computers on the lan are).
<shane634> jeisma, you should put windows on first then ubuntu
<ardchoille> jeisma: Which Ubuntu are you using?
<Steve-O> I have no idea what root even means
<kaushal> when i try to install stunnel4_4.090-1_i386.deb
<kaushal> I get
<jeisma> shane534 i have windows on here, my network adaptors aren't working
<Sonic_13> thanks for that link
<jeisma> ardchoille the most recent one i'm guessing
<kaushal> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xf7fb6154 ***
<shane634> Akuma_, which card is it?
<kaushal> /var/lib/dpkg/info/stunnel4.postinst: line 45: 31360 Aborted                 $ADDUSER --system --disabled-password --disabled-login --home /var/run/stunnel4 --no-create-home --group $USER
<shane634> jeisma, same what card?
<Akuma_> shane634:  my biggest concern though is that when i try to open the graphical interface (System -> Administration -> Networking) i get the bug report tool
<jeisma> shane634 i was trying to use wpc54g or whatever that one is and now im using wpc11
<b00gz> Steve-O: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superuser
<shane634> Akuma_,  we may be able to fix that
<Pollywog> jeisma 'apt-get install linux-kernel-source-2.6.15-23-386'
<ardchoille> jeisma: If yo have kernel 2.6.15-23-386, then you either are using an older Ubuntu release or you really need to update.
<ctrl_x> any one here tell me
<ardchoille> jeisma: The current kernel on Ubuntu Dapper is 2.6.15-28-386
<jeisma> ardchoille thanks for that i'll update first
<ctrl_x> can i install win98 over ubuntu
<jeisma> ardchoille so do i just need to do software updates, andthat'll upgrade it?
<Akuma_> shane634:  that'd be great - cause right now i'm contemplating reinstalling everything, and i'd rather avoid that..
<shane634> ctrl_x, it is recommended to install windows first
<Pollywog> jeisma are you installing a dual boot system?
<Steve-O> I've read that page and all other Wikipedia pages about computers and nothing sinks in.  I should have a PhD in Wikipedia by nmow.
<Gabz> ctrl_x: the problem is none here wants you to isntall windows :P
<ardchoille> jeisma: I would suggest updating everything before installing software, unless you have a good reason not to
<jeisma> Pollywog Well, I already have the dual boot system.
<jeisma> Pollywog after updates, should i go about doing the same thing and replace the numbers into the apt-get install
<Pollywog> jeisma: k then I don't have to tell you to install Windows first and then Linux :)
<ctrl_x> So you guys means i have to install window first right
<jeisma> Pollywog ha yeah, already done
<Pollywog> ctrl_x: yes
<ardchoille> Steve-O: If you are using the root account because your buddy told you to always use it, then you really need a new buddy ;)
<Gabz> ctrl_x: do you want to dual boot ?
<Sonic_13> does apache have to be installed with php?
<Steve-O> I know nothing about this stuff.
<jeisma> ardchoille does doing software updates, update the ubuntu system to dapper?
<hole> is there anyone here who knows how to make windows programs under wine recognize the cdrom?
<ctrl_x> Gabz, yes dual Boot
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: It doesn't have to be, no, but you will need it if you are planning to serve php scripts.
<Steve-O> What is wrong with that?  He told me just until he configures it or something.
<Sonic_13> i'm not planning on doing that
<shane634> ctrl_x, yes
<ardchoille> jeisma: No, software updates simply updates the software in your current release
<jeisma> ardchoille ok so how do i update my ubuntu?
<shane634> Akuma_, hit me up on yahoo at shane634 we will see what we can do
<Sonic_13> just basic html pages
<Steve-O> He told me that I'm not supposed to do this, but he told me that it's the only way to do it until it's finished.
<ardchoille> jeisma: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bwlang> Steve-O: it's generally considerd very bad form to use the root account for anything but system administration
<Akuma_> shane634:  yahoo mail?
<jeisma> Pollywog_ after i do a dist-upgrade, would i still need to install the kernel sources?
<shane634> Akuma_, ymessenger
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have pasted it here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10316/
<Sonic_13> is it possible to accidentally install apache twice?
<ardchoille> Steve-O: The root account is disabled in Ubuntu, sounds like your buddy enabled it.. which is a bad idea to begin with.
<shane634> Akuma_, if you have msn shane47143@hotmail.com
<Steve-O> That's probably why nothing's working right.
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Could be
<Akuma_> shane634:  msn is better - i'll have to install game first
<shane634> Akuma_, this place is crazy busy lol
<Akuma_> shane634:  *gaim
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: You'd have to go out of your way to do that.
<Sonic_13> ok
<shane634> Akuma_, no prob let me know when you are on
<Steve-O> Why in Sam Hll's name would he tell me to use it for the time being?  Why couldn't I use the non superuser?
<Klonoa> Can Ubuntu be installed through a network?
<ardchoille> Steve-O: No offense, but maybe he doesn't quite know what he's doing?
<Steve-O> I can't wait to tell him that
<Klonoa> Say, if I install Ubuntu with one computer onto another through IEEE 1394, is that possible?
<OldGeezer> !nboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gabz> ctrl_x: did you leave space on your hard drive to install windows ?
<Sonic_13> sweet
<Sonic_13> now how do I add files to the apache folder?
<OldGeezer> Kolonoa yes you can do network installs
<bwlang> Klonoa: i don't know about 1394... but you could do it with a crossover ethernet cable
<Klonoa> Ok
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: Add them to /var/www
<Klonoa> Oh
<ctrl_x> Gabz, No all 40 Gb dedicated to ubuntu
<ubuntu> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Sonic_13> ok
<Klonoa> Heh, do I have to install Ubuntu on the first computer? Or can I just use that one to install it on the target computer
<ardchoille> !sudo > Steve-O
<ardchoille> Steve-O: Read that :)
<Steve-O> the iso link?
<ctrl_x> Gabz, what gparted for, will this one work
<ardchoille> Steve-O: The pm that ubotu sent you
<Steve-O> on the terminal?
<ardchoille> Steve-O: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ctrl_x> Gabz, Do you have knowledge about Gparted
<bwlang> Klonoa: you could just use it serve the files if you want to.
<bwlang> Klonoa: do you not have a cd in the second computer?
<rm_you> In gentoo I can find out what package a file belongs to by using "equery provides /some/file"... is there a way to do that with apt or some other tool?
<OldGeezer> Klonoa read this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<Sonic_13> it says I do not have permission to add files to the /var/www folder...
<OldGeezer> it includes everything for network installs
<Sonic_13> how do i get permission?
<Gabz> ctrl_x: um not gparted
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: You need to use sudo
<Sonic_13> oh
<Sonic_13> what command do i type to do that?
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: sudo cp file /var/www
<fizzmahon> anyone know when 7.04 beta coming out?
<ubuntu> mount imagen.mdf /path/mount_directory -o loop=/dev/loop0
<ubuntu> heko
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> what that mean loop=/dev/loop0
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I was expecting an answer here
<ubuntu> i want to mount the mdf image and it give me sudo mount UNL-PCM2006.mdf STARCRAFT.part1 -o loop=mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<OldGeezer> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
* huckster thinks Ubuntu is one of man's great inventions
<ardchoille> huckster: That would be correct :)
<ubuntu> someone give fast reply
<Sonic_13> i'm sorry, but how do i add files to the apache folder?
<Sonic_13> i didn't get it the first time
<ubuntu> sudo mount UNL-PCM2006.mdf STARCRAFT.part1 -o loop=mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ubuntu> someone her
<beg1689> how can i check how much free space i have on a drive?
<Pollywog> beg1689: df -h  ?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: What type is it? CD?
<ubuntu> ardchoille: it is mfd
<ubuntu> ardchoille: it is mdf
<ubuntu> ardchoille: it is in mfd image
<ardchoille> ubuntu: That doesn't tell me the file system type
<ubuntu> ardchoille: what????
<ubuntu> ardchoille: it is like iso but it is not.
<OldGeezer> Beg1689 you can click on system, administration, system monitor file system tab
<ardchoille> ubuntu: ext2? ext3? vfat? iso9660?
<Gabz> ctrl_x: basically you have to make a parting to install windows on
<ubuntu> ardchoille: ?????? that is like iso image
<ardchoille> ubuntu: try:  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 imagen.mdf /path/to/mountpoint
<ubuntu> ardchoille: can you tell me how to mount mdf image in cdrom
<ardchoille> ubuntu: try:  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 imagen.mdf /path/to/mountpoint
<ubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<ubuntu>        missing codepage or other error
<ubuntu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ubuntu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Ok, you need to find out the file system type for that image
<ubuntu> ardchoille: ???? this mount imagen.mdf /path/mount_directory -o loop=/dev/loop0  yestarday work
<ubuntu> ardchoille: this command mount imagen.mdf /path/mount_directory -o loop=/dev/loop0 was working yestarday
<tombow> hm pirates of silicon valley is on google video
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Did you use sudo with it yesterday?
<ubuntu> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Are you using sudo now?
<Sonic_13> how do I add files to the apache folder?
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: sudo cp files /var/www
<ubuntu> ardchoille: yes
<adjioev> can change /var/www to some other directory?
<odix> whats the best way to repartition my hd? ntfs even..ubuntu live cd ?
<Sonic_13> just sudo cp files /var/www ?
<ardchoille> adjioev: Yes, you can, that would be edited in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf I believe
<bwlang> adjioev: yes, you must reconfigure apache to tell it where to look for your files though.
<Klonoa> odix: If you have windows, get Symantec Partition Magic 8.0
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: sudo cp name-of-file-here /var/www
<ubuntu> gparted
<Sonic_13> ah
<ubuntu> is like partition magic
<jbwan> gparted is my friend
<ubuntu> ok
<odix> free software
<adjioev> how do you wisper? sorry for stupid question...
<Sonic_13> sweet!
<Klonoa> /q *name*
<Sonic_13> thanks
<Klonoa> or
<odix> i tried all of them, they say i have to unmount my ntfs partition..which i do..and they give me errors about fixing ntfs volumes before attempting to partition
<Klonoa> /notice *name*
<odix> will gparted does
<bruenig> adjioev, wisper?
<rik_> IcemanV9: OK, we've got the win32codecs installed, although it didn't help the problem we were told it would fix. Thanks for your help.
<bruenig> rik_, what is the problem
<el_isma> Hello, I'm running out of HD space... But I haven't been installing or downloading anything. Where's my space going?
<odix> pr0n
<bruenig> el_isma, you must have been doing something
<odix> it happens to me too
<el_isma> I just cleaned /var and ran apt-get clean
<el_isma> and still, only 400Mb left
<bwlang> el_isma: you could have some runaway file putting stuff in /tmp
<Klonoa> You might have a virus of some sort
<bruenig> el_isma, you can clean everything out of the apt cache
<Klonoa> A trojan, perhaps?
<bwlang> el_isma: use the du -s command to help you find the culprit
<OldGeezer> el_isma check your system monitor see what is running
<bruenig> oh I guess that is what clean does
<kaushal> which i pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10316/
<Veinor> OK, for some reason I can't use gparted to resize my windows partition
<bruenig> Veinor, is it mounted
<el_isma> nope, tmp seems clean
<el_isma> (15Mb)
<el_isma> and I can't spot any weird program running
<kalorin> do you have the rootkit stuff installed?
<kalorin> might want to give that a run
<Veinor> bruenig: How can I tell?
<OldGeezer> did you check your swap file size?
<ubuntu> ok
<bruenig> Veinor, um right click on the partition in gparted, does it give you the option to unmount
<el_isma> It's set at 256Mb, fixed, since several months ago
<Veinor> it's not mounted.
<rik_> bruenig: We've been trying to play some videos, and would like to use only VLC. So far some formats will play in VLC, some using Totem, and some not at all.
<jeisma> i get this error: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bruenig> Veinor, why isn't it mounted, what use is it if it isn't mounted
<bruenig> jeisma, close synaptic try again
<jeisma> ardchoille you still in here?
<Veinor> I'm trying to re-install Ubuntu
<nalioth> jeisma: make sure you're not running more than one instance of a package manager
<jeisma> bruenig its not open
<odix> install all plugins for vlc
<ardchoille> jeisma: Yes
<jeisma> i just restarted ubuntu
<odix> imo vlc out does mplayer n e day
<jeisma> ardchoille i tried running dist-upgrade, and it didn't do anything
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-ops *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users]  by nalioth
<jeisma> ardchoille: i got 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b *!*@gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-ops *!*@gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users]  by nalioth
<Veinor> OK, apparently it's because my windows partition is borked.
<Veinor> I can't even boot into it to fix it...
<ardchoille> jeisma: lsb_release -a | grep Release
<Veinor> I'm going to try the recovery partition options.
<bruenig> Veinor, format it
<jbwan> anyone running fluxbox on ubuntu regularly?
<jeisma> No LSB modules are available.
<jeisma> Release:        6.06
<ardchoille> jeisma: uname -r
<bruenig> !fluxbox
<t33> can anyone help me with a bash problem?
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<bruenig> !anyone | t33
<ubotu> t33: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jbwan> bruenig: I know what it is :)
<ardchoille> t33: It would help for us to know what kind of bash problem
<bruenig> jbwan, right but maybe that link could answer your question
<t33> ok
<Sonic_13> how do I set up for NFS?
<kalorin> !nfsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfsa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<t33> how do i execute one command and then another on one line?
<jbwan> I'm wondering if I should be running Xubuntu or Ubuntu will work fine
<Sonic_13> thanks ubotu
<jbwan> and... if ya like how it runs
<ardchoille> t33: problem with a bash script? Is bash not working? is it killing your dog?
<odix> i got my slack up on a ntfs drive ;] 
<kalorin> Sonic_13, ubuntu is a bot dude
<ardchoille> t33: command1 && command2
<rik_> t33: &&
<odix> so let him thank the bot ;p
<kalorin> sure
<odix> !ubuntu Sonic_13
<kalorin> scroll away
<bruenig> t33, use can do command && other command which will execute the other command if the first one works or command ; other command which will execute the other command regardless of if the first command works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu sonic_13 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odix> ahh
<kaushal> :-/
<bruenig> !thanks | Sonic_13
<ubotu> Sonic_13: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jeisma> ardchoille
<jeisma> jeisma@jeisma-laptop:~$ uname -r
<jeisma> 2.6.15-28-386
<odix> whatver ;p
<ubuntu> cedega
<ardchoille> jeisma: Now that's more like it :)
<odix> question fof topic..do i need an mpg to create a vcd or can i use an xvid avi
<Joshooa> How do I get my 2nd hard drive blank and formatted to hdb and mounted on boot so I can use it again?
<ardchoille> jeisma: That is a different kernel than the onw you said you were running ealier
<odix> run a partition util
<kalorin> odix well you should be able to convert anything from 1 to the other
<odix> and mount it manually ?
<ardchoille> t33: You might wanna have a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kalorin> not sure though with regards to a vcd and what format the video is actually in
<Klonoa> Ok, I have 2 computers. One which has a dvd drive (I burned the dvd 6.10) and another computer which has neither a cd or dvd drive. I don't have any crossover ethernet cables but I do have a Firewire cable. Can I install Ubuntu on the second machine?
<odix> or add a sh for startup to mount it
<odix> thanks kalor
<jeisma> ardchoille oh ok do you know how i install this kernel source?
<jeisma> and fix my problem?
<Klonoa> *Using the firewire cable
<ardchoille> jeisma: No, I have never messed with kernel source
<odix> take out the drive and put it in the other one ;p
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Klonoa> :P That's not much of an option
<odix> or run the ide cable to the other ?
<t33> i'm trying to create a new session that can be logged into at the login screen. I want to load xterm (which is working) and then start wine with a game all without a window manager
<Klonoa> It's a laptop
<Klonoa> It doesn't have IDE
<t33> can anyone help?
<odix> hmm
<Klonoa> The one with the dvd drive is a laptop anyway
<odix> usb ?
<odix> that would be my best bet
<Klonoa> Erm
<Marupa> is there any sort of utility/script to run through a bunch of MP3s and weed out bad/corrupt ones?
<Klonoa> I don't have a usb cable like that :P
<odix> flashdrive
<Klonoa> I'm not asking for other options
<Klonoa> I'm asking if I can install through firewire
<ardchoille> Marupa: What do you mean by "corrupt"?
<Klonoa> or floppy
<Marupa> it's just crap instead of music.
<Marupa> I know I have a few of them.
<Joshooa> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ardchoille> Marupa: You would need to have a app or script that can "listen" to the music and then you'd need to teach it what to listen for or what to flag on. I don't think anything like that exists.
<Klonoa> So, can it be done? *installing through a firewire IEE 1394 network*
<Marupa> mpg123 gives a lot of output when there's a corrupt file.
<Marupa> I just don't want to have to go through all of my MP3s.  that'd take ages.
<bruenig> I don't know there are some really intricate scripts that I have seen that open a file in mplayer and then from the determine things from it and do stuff with that
<bruenig> from that*
<Crescendo> How can I collapse a hierarchy of folders, removing all subfolders, and taking just the contents and putting it in the main directory?
<ardchoille> bruenig: Really? Wow.. intelligent scripts.. who'da thunk
<Marupa> script would be best, Crescendo.
<bruenig> Marupa, if you can figure out some sort of pattern for what mpg123 spits out with the corrupt file, you could probably script it
<Crescendo> Marupa, where would I start?
<jeisma> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jeisma> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jeisma> anyone know how to fix that?
<t33> prefixit with sudo
<Klonoa> Can I install ubuntu through a firewire network?
<bruenig> jeisma, it looks like a synaptic or update manager thing
<ardchoille> jeisma: You need to run that with sudo
<lisapc> what program can I use un Edgy to burn DVD and ISO etc?
<rik_> t33: the #bashchannel is very helpful, and there is a good BASH manual online you can find with google. I forget where it was but easily found.
<bruenig> lisapc, growisofs
<lisapc> bruenig, is that GUI?
<bruenig> lisapc, of course not
<ardchoille> lisapc: I use gnomebaker for that, but others seem to have good luck with graveman or k3b
<lisapc> bruenig, hehe
<lisapc> ardchoille, ok ty
<rik_> t33: should be a space between #bash and channel
<t33> thanks rik
<kalorin> lisapc, I like k3b
<lisapc> ardchoille, foes gnombaker burn bootable ISO files?
<bruenig> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=file.iso
<ardchoille> bruenig: lisapc likes gui stuff :)
<jeisma> jeisma@jeisma-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-source-2.6.15-28-386
<jeisma> Reading package lists... Done
<jeisma> Building dependency tree... Done
<jeisma> E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-source-2.6.15-28-386
<jeisma> anyone know?
<lisapc> i like gui :)
<ardchoille> lisapc: Yes
<kalorin> k3b is gui
<binho_____info> algum be um progrm bom de ca ste web como o front page no ubuntu.em portugus?
<kalorin> give it a whirl
<kalorin> might be installed by default
<rik_> t33: No problem, I'm continually needing help also.
<bruenig> jeisma, I think it is just linux-source not linux-kernel-source
<Klonoa> Alright then, how do I install Ubuntu onto a secondary hard drive (let's say it will be moved into it's own computer)
<Klonoa> Without a cd, though :P
<ardchoille> bruenig: is linux source the same thing as linux headers?
<aedes> I'm using ubuntu server with a raid 5, but booting off straight hd, for some reason when I upgraded the linux-image-server package the new kernel .20-10 won't boot, but the old .20-9 boots fine
<bruenig> ardchoille, no
<aedes> has anyone had this problem?
<bruenig> you have linux-source and linux-headers with the -uname -r hanging off the end of course
<ardchoille> jeisma: I think linux-source-2.6.15 is what you want if you're looking for linux source
<jeisma> archoidille E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-source-2.6.15
<ardchoille> jeisma: I think linux-source-2.6.15 is what you want if you're looking for linux source
<bruenig> jeisma, do you need 15
<ardchoille> jeisma: drop the 'kernel'
<bruenig> !info linux-source-2.6.17
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.17: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.17 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-11.35 (edgy), package size 44997 kB, installed size 45128 kB
<bruenig> !info linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> Package linux-source-2.6.15 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ardchoille> bruenig: jeisma is on Dapper
<bruenig> !info linux-source-2.6.15 dapper
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.15: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-28.51 (dapper), package size 43675 kB, installed size 43812 kB
<bruenig> and so it does
<digi_> I have a general linux/windows xp question. I have a duel boot system and an external drive that needs to be used for both linux and windows. What would be the best file system to use on the external drive?
<bruenig> digi_, fat32
<ardchoille> fat32
<digi_> ok thanks
<jeisma> archoidille i dont need that other numbers?
<ardchoille> jeisma: It is in the repos as linux-source-2.6.15  and that is all
<ardchoille> bruenig: I'm glad you're here. I learn quite a bit from you :)
<bruenig> I learn so much from other people in here, this is pretty much where I learned everything
<jeisma> archoidille i think it worked, thanks
<ardchoille> same
<mneptok> bruenig: fire is hot. do not eat.
<ardchoille> jeisma: You're welcome :)
<cables> I have a question: There's a driver for Windows to use Ext3 or Ext2 partitions. The only problem is that if Windows crashes, there could be corruption due to the driver's lack of journalling support. So why don't people use Ext3 as a shared partition? That way, at least one OS accessing it won't corrupt it.
<mneptok> cables: any such corruption could be fixed with fsck_ext2
<bruenig> cables, you said that windows could corrupt it, and then asked why people don't use it
<cables> mneptok, that's not the problem
<lisapc> whe I try to run gnomebaker from the icon it created, it says burning failed. cdrecord: Permission denied. Cannot open '/dev/sg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<lisapc> what can I do?
<lisapc> ardchoille, any ideas?
<bruenig> lisapc, growisofs is always there
<lisapc> bruenig, hehe
<cables> bruenig, but *both OSs* can corrupt a Fat32 partition, right? Or is it journalled?
<mneptok> lisapc: is sg0 actually your CD?
<lisapc> how come gnomkaer doesnt give me persimssion?
<lisapc> mneptok, not sure
<Sonic_13> how do i access my ubuntu NFS from windows xp?
<bruenig> cables, I am not a filesystem buff myself. I always used fat32 though before I cleaned windows mainly because I just figured native support is better than some third party driver.
<preaction> Sonic_13: use samba instead?
<lisapc> mneptok, thats my dvd burner
<mneptok> cables: corruption can happen with journalling, it's just less likely. but if the corrupted bits are the journal bits, journalling ain't gonna save your bacon. :)
<Sonic_13> what do you mean?
<cables> bruenig, that makes sense
<preaction> Sonic_13: NFS is one way to share files over a network, SMB (using samba) is another way
<cables> mneptok, yes, but it makes it less likely, in the event of a hard shutdown.
<Sonic_13> well how do i do it with NFS?
<cables> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cables> !nfs | Sonic_13
<ubotu> Sonic_13: please see above
<mneptok> Sonic_13: Windows has no built in NFS support. use Samba.
<bruenig> sg0 is one crazy device name for a dvd drive
<Sonic_13> how do i set up samba then?
<cables> !samba | Sonic_13
<ubotu> Sonic_13: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shatrat> Sonic_13, microsoft made a windows NFS tool I think, but its aimed at trying to get enterprises to keep from dumping windows completely, Im not sure where you would get it from.
<Sonic_13> ok
<Sonic_13> thanks
<lisapc> gnomebaker keeps saying: Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<mneptok> Sonic_13: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install samba
<preaction> Sonic_13: mskb article on NFS client: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055
<lisapc> do I have to run gnombaker as sudo?
<bruenig> lisapc, you shouldn't have to
<lisapc> bruenig, well it says Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)
<mneptok> lisapc: no. are you *sure* the DVD is sg0. i have my doubts
<Sonic_13> thanks
<bruenig> lisapc, try the growisofs command and if it complains, then you know that it is a system issue not a gnomebaker issue.
<bruenig> sg0 sounds wrong it really does
<odbyaunome> hey anyone want to help me for a sec?
<cables> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> lisapc, here do this: cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom
<lisapc> all i did was install gnombaker and it picked up my DVD burner
<lisapc> bruenig, ok brb
<lisapc> bruenig, /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<bruenig> lisapc, yeah so it is /dev/scd0
<alonea> Anyone have any ideas why this isn't installing?
<alonea> http://pastebin.ca/394315
<lisapc> bruenig, where do I tell gnomebaker that?
<odbyaunome> Im trying to install my scanner driver and im stuck while trying to umount /proc/bus/usb
<bruenig> lisapc, I don't use gnomebaker
<bruenig> lisapc, probably in one of those menus at the top
<preaction> odbyaunome: why do you have to mount your scanner?
<lisapc> bruenig, ok
<cables> lisapc, Edit>Preferences then the Devices tab
<odbyaunome> just waht the tut says to do from their website
<Sonic_13> is there a way to uninstall something or does it not really matter?
<cables> Sonic_13, uninstall what?
<preaction> Sonic_13: apt-get remove <package>
<Sonic_13> nfs
<Sonic_13> ok
<cables> Sonic_13, use aptitude, it'll remove the dependencies as well
<preaction> Sonic_13: but it doesn't really matter
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: Are you on Edgy?
<cables> wait, does apt-get autoremove do the same thing as aptitude remove?
<Sonic_13> yes
<cables> ok
<bruenig> cables, yes
<ardchoille> Sonic_13: The version of apt-get in Edgy has a new option --auto-remove, it removes unused deps
<roachclit> Hey does anyone know how to fix screen resolution on Ubuntu?  It only gives me two options for screen resolution fir 800 x 600 but my monitor can handle alot more then that.
<Sonic_13> ok
<geoaxis> nalioth:  I would likt to have an unaffiliated cloak
<odbyaunome> preaction heres a link, im at the bottom of the page
<bruenig> or just apt-get autoremove will do it no need for dashes
<odbyaunome> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/sane_install.html#2
<cables> but it's faster to just type sudo aptitude
<bruenig> sudo aptitude remove vs. sudo apt-get autoremove
<bruenig> what is that 3 characters
<cables> good point
<ardchoille> bruenig: Ah, cool. too bad the version of apt-get in Dapper doesn't have that option.
<cables> i thought it was sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove
<cables> bruenig ^^
<Ghetek> hey does anybody know of a good billing/accounting system that i can get from repos that will handle my small business accounting?
<digi_> what program would you use to format a drive in ubuntu?
<mneptok> Ghetek: GNUcash?
<bruenig> digi_, gparted
<Ghetek> digi_, i suggest qtparted
<bruenig> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<preaction> odbyaunome: and what's the error you get?
<cables> digi_, gparted if on gnome, qtparted on kde
<digi_> gparted gives me errors
<Ghetek> mneptok, is that a personal or small business program?
<cables> digi_, aren't they on the same backend?
<crdlb> digi_, specifically?
<Pollywog> qtparted works better for me
<ardchoille> digi_: What are the errors?
<bruenig> I thought qt and g parted were the same thing
<digi_> gimme a sec
<mneptok> Ghetek: double entry accounting
<cables> bruenig, g = gnome, qt = qt (KDE)
<odbyaunome> preaction i cant umount /proc/bus/usb device is busy, and it says it twice
<bruenig> well yeah, but I mean fundamentally the same
<ardchoille> bruenig: gparted = gnome ui, qtparted = kde ui
<brad_> Does anyone know why my 1680x1050 resolution LCD wont display anything higher then 1600x1200
<Pollywog> yes almost the same thing
<Flannel> parted = CLI
<ardchoille> bruenig: Yeah
<cables> but they're all frontends to the same parted, right?
<roachclit> I have the sam eproblem Brad_ but mine only let's me go to 800x 600
<digi_> Warning: Unable to open /dev/hdc read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/hdc has been opened read-only.
<digi_> Error: Unable to open /dev/hdc - unrecognised disk label.
<mneptok> digi_: man parted
<preaction> odbyaunome: probably because something is using USB. you shouldn't have to do that umount and the mount at all. try the mknod and see?
<bruenig> digi_, make sure it isn't mounted
<cables> Is there a way to move a partition AROUND another partition?
<mneptok> digi_: learn the command line tool. it'll save you headaches.
<odbyaunome> i have a bluetooth plugged in could that be it?
<Flannel> cables: not without shuffling
<Pollywog> cables: I tried that it didn't work
<cables> Flannel, shuffling?
<Pollywog> maybe I did something wrong
<preaction> odbyaunome: bluetooth is wireless?
<Flannel> cables: yeah, fancy manuevering.  And even then, it may not be, depending on how much freespace you have
<cables> Flannel, got it
<odbyaunome> yes its a usb type
<lisapc> i still cant gnomebaker or k3b to use my DVD drive to burn.  It keeps wanting to look at sg0 or something and says permission denied.  any other ideas pls?
<Pollywog> I use to do that with PM though, just not qtparted or gparted
<preaction> odbyaunome: uh... no it's not?
<Pollywog> PM=partitionmagic
<preaction> odbyaunome: unless your motherboard is implementing it as such
<cables> lisapc, did you change your gnomebaker settings to the right device?
<bruenig> lisapc, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/scd0=whatever.iso
<cables> preaction, bluetooth is wireless, but not wi-fi
<odbyaunome> ok i see what you mean,
<bruenig> lisapc, just fill in the whatever.iso with the name of your file
<odbyaunome> well it plugs into my usb port
<Pollywog> lisapc: in K3B you need to run the setup program to fix that
<lisapc> cables, it only shows 1 device, but it says its found it on: sr0
<kalorin> lisa are you sudo'ing it?
<preaction> odbyaunome: so you have a bluetooth receiver that is connected via USB
<cables> kalorin, you shouldn't have to
<preaction> odbyaunome: that's a USB device
<kalorin> also under /media/cdrom there's a symlink that points to something you might need to change it
<cables> lisapc, is that the device your burner is on?
<odbyaunome> right i unplugged it and i get the same error
<kalorin> lisapc it's not set to write a disk image is it?
<preaction> odbyaunome: and i asked you to try the mknod anyway, since you shouldn't have to remount /proc/bus/usb
<lisapc> kalorin, what?
<kalorin> that'd write to someplace I'm sure, but I wouldn't think it'd be asking you to pick a device so much as a mounted file system area
<lisapc> cables, yes
<bruenig> lisapc, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/scd0=whatever.iso
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> E:stunnel4 : sub process post-installation script returned error exit status 134
<kaushal> while installing stunnel4 using synaptci
<kaushal> synaptic
<bruenig> lisapc, at least if that works you can make sure that it is an application thing and not a system thing because I know that is the command all those programs use (at least gnomebaker uses it I know)
<lisapc> bruenig, when I typed cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom, it says: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cables> kaushal, can you run "sudo aptitude install stunnel4" and pastebin the output?
<cables> !paste | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lisapc> bruenig, but i dont think its on /dev/scd0
<jamison_> I am looking for a Dreanweaver like editor does anyone hae any recomendations
<kaushal> sure
<bruenig> lisapc, well it clearly is
<cables> kaushal, i have to go now, but the output will be more useful to the people here
<odbyaunome> ok preaction i didnt see where you said to mknod
<digi_> umount did the trick
<lisapc> bruenig, so ill try your commend then
<odbyaunome> what options do i use
<digi_> thanks for the help
<bruenig> lisapc, fstab doesn't lie
<lisapc> bruenig, but how do I first wipe the cd-rw?
<bruenig> lisapc, you said it was a dvd
<[PeRiL] > heya
<lisapc> bruenig, its a DVD burner, but at current I want to wipe a cd-rw and burn an ISO unto it
<bruenig> lisapc, is it a cd iso or a dvd iso that you are burning, there is a difference
<[PeRiL] > is there anyone that can help me with running linux and xp?
<lisapc> bruenig, im trying to wipe the cd-rw and gnomebaker wont allow me
<cables> [PeRiL] , sure. What do you need?
<lisapc> bruenig, i havent tried to birn the ISO yet
<bruenig> lisapc, well I don't know anything about wiping stuff, all I have are cd-r
<lisapc> bruenig, rofl
<lisapc> :P
<bruenig> lisapc, but if you just made a dvd movie which I know is what you were trying to do last time you came in here, you aren't going to be able to put that on a cd just to tip you off there
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10319/
<[PeRiL] > hey cables...i have 2 hard drives, one has xp installed and all of my files from that, earlier today i installed linux on my second hard drive...only now im not sure how to boot to XP
<EADG> Synaptic, Aptitude or Apt-get. Which one is the best?
<bruenig> I don't move stuff around on cd's, I use flash drives, what do I need with cd-rw
<lisapc> does anyone know how I can find out how to make gnomabaker and k3b to pick up my DVD burner?
* mneptok votes aptitude
<cables> [PeRiL] , just the question I'm NOT prepared to answer.
<ardchoille> bruenig: lol
<bruenig> lisapc, you  mean cd burner
<ardchoille> I like aptitude
<cables> [PeRiL] , sorry... maybe come back when there are more people here
<tyler_d> PeRiL: when you reboot you should have the option to load into windows....
<kaushal> cables I have pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10319/
<cables> bruenig, it's a DVD burner. They burn CD's you know :)
<[PeRiL] > i expected that, but ive not :(
<bruenig> well calling it a dvd burner is confusing
<bruenig> to the supporters
<tyler_d> PeRiL: if you don't then well... you messed up and need to run a repair on winxp
<lisapc> bruenig, no! its a dual layer DVD buirner
<[PeRiL] > ah, wicked
<bruenig> it is both
<[PeRiL] > thats probably it :)
<bruenig> it is dvd/cd burner
<[PeRiL] > cheers guys
<cables> kaushal, I can't help you, but ask the question again when there are more people here and include this link.
<ardchoille> [PeRiL] : You made a dual boot system? You should just be able to hit the ESC key during startup to get a grub menu that lists your ubuntu and xp installs
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10319/
<jamison_> I am looking for a Dreanweaver like editor does anyone hae any recomendations
<cables> ardchoille, they're on 2 separate HDs
<[PeRiL] > yeah, i saw the esc bit, but it didnt show xp
<ardchoille> cables: Ah, ok
<[PeRiL] > i'll have a look again though, there were a few options there
<shane634> kaushal, what question?
<tyler_d> PeRiL: well then your config is prolly that winxp was installed on the secondary ide....
<Zues_62> hey guys this is Zues
<tyler_d> PeRiL: windows likes being first....
<kaushal> shane634 : I have pasted it here
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10319/
<[PeRiL] > haha, can i change it?
<bruenig> Zues_62, really what is your favorite number
<st4hl> hi, how do i add user to sudoers group?
<kalorin> jamison never used it sorry
<Zues_62> i was just wondering if anyone knows of any plugins i can use for xmms music player that will allow me to stream Shoutcast
<cables> !sudoers | st4hl
<Zues_62> if so please reply
<kalorin> I tend to just use vim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin> <--- massochist
<mneptok> jamison_: Amaya
<cables> ah I guess not
<st4hl> well that helped
<bruenig> I know you can edit /etc/sudoers with "sudo visudo"
<st4hl> grmm
<bruenig> if that does anything
<bruenig> only one user on my box
<tyler_d> PeRiL: what I did was to just unplug my ide cables.... make windows first... then install...
<Zues_62> does anyone know
<st4hl> thanks guys :(
<mneptok> bruenig: you can *only* edit sudoers with visudo
<Flannel> [PeRiL] : you use "map" in GRUB to swap them virtually
<bruenig> mneptok, or nano /etc/sudoers
<mneptok> bruenig: no
<bruenig> mneptok, yes
<shane634> kaushal, sorry am of no help there
<[PeRiL] > im really new to all this haha
<cables> visudo
<bruenig> mneptok, try it, it will work
<[PeRiL] > i looked into grub
<tyler_d> PeRiL: in other words.. .I made that mistake once... reconfigured and re-installed linux... never had to touch the windows side of things.
<Flannel> [PeRiL] : "map (hd0) (hd1)\nmap (hd1) (hd0)"
<mneptok> bruenig: cat /etc/sudoers
<zero-9376> crap did anyone answer me? i keep gettin disconnected
<kaushal> ok
<Zues_62> ok
<cables> mneptok, it will, but it's dangerous
<[PeRiL] > hmm
<bruenig> mneptok, I have done it, I know it can be done
<[PeRiL] > i shall have a look about
<Zues_62> does anyone one know any cool sights that have things u can do with Gnome
<[PeRiL] > see what i find :)
<Zues_62> like as in tricks
<kaushal> Hi
<[PeRiL] > cheers for the answers guys
<Flannel> bruenig: just because you've done it, doesn't make it smart.  Please don't break other peoples boxes knowingly.
<[PeRiL] > hopefully i wont speak to you soon :P
<bruenig> !beryl | Zues_62
<ubotu> Zues_62: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[PeRiL] > x
<shane634> zero-9376, why the disconnect?
<mneptok> bruenig: and i'm telling you that it is a bad idea, unsupported, and may well render your system unusable :)
<Tanlaan> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a PPC system that already has a dual boot of OS X and OS 9 without damaging either of the operating systems, and is there a way to reverse it later?
<bruenig> Flannel, well I wasn't advocating it certainly
<lisapc> wow that was easy. All I had to do was run k3b setup and click on apply.  thats it :)
<zero-9376> no idea uni firewall most likely
<zero-9376> or gaim? dunno
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10319/
<bruenig> but I was corrected when I said that you can edit it with "sudo visudo" with the comment that that was the only way and of course that is incorrect
<lisapc> <Pollywog> lisapc: in K3B you need to run the setup program to fix that  <--- THis was the easy solution :) ty
<cables> mneptok, the reason visudo is good is because it prevents you from creating an unparseable sudoers. Unparseable sudoers = big problems
<shane634> zero-9376, not my bag sorry
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10319/
<Zues_62> ok so does http://forum.beryl-project.org/  have cool tricks u can do with gnome
* mneptok chuckles
<bruenig> Zues_62, yeah
<Zues_62> i once saw a freind do something out of this world with gnome
<lisapc> mneptok, all i had to do was run k3b setup and click on apply.  Dont know why, but that was it :P
<Flannel> bruenig: by recommending it, you're effectively advocating it.  That's like randomly proclaiming random rm lines, and then getting angry when people kickban you.
<Zues_62> he flippled the desktop round with his mouse LOL
<bruenig> I was winning an argument nothing more
<cables> Zues_62, that's what Beryl does :)
<Tanlaan> Zues_62: he used XGL
<lisapc> bruenig, u see it?
<shane634> haha i only know wireless barely and vid cards
<kaushal> Hi bruenig
<tyler_d> beryl/xgl
<cables> Zues_62, Compiz or Beryl, with AIGLX or XGL
<bruenig> kaushal, I looked at your pastebin, I don't know
<elijah> hi, how will i delete the profile created in evolution?
<kaushal> ok
<tyler_d> compiz is garbage
<Zues_62> um what is berry?
<tyler_d> beryl is nice
<kaushal> so do i have to write to the mailing list
<bruenig> Zues_62, well go to that link, it will tell you
<cables> tyler_d, why, because they want a more stable system?
<Zues_62> what does it do lol
<Flannel> guys, take the compiz/beryl/etc discussion to #ubuntu-effects, thanks.
<cables> !berry | Zues_62
<mneptok> bruenig: hint: don't start arguments over Ubuntu best use scenarios with me. not to sound like an egomaniac, but when it comes to Ubuntu i'll usually win. ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zues_62> i copyed the links
<cables> Zues_62, you mean Beryl? 'Cause we know all about that :)
<cables> !beryl | Zues_62
<ubotu> Zues_62: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> mneptok, it wasn't a best use, I told him "hey you can edit it with sudo visudo" and you for no apparent reason told me that was THE ONLY way
<tyler_d> cables: no... because my system isn't brand new, and you can't dual display with compiz on older cards
<mneptok> bruenig: while you can *technically* edit sudoers with $editor it's not something you should even think about.
<cables> Zues_62, if you're running Edgy, here's how to set it up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Zues_62> oh ok so this site http://forum.beryl-project.org/  can help u wif cool tricks
<bruenig> mneptok, why did you even say anything though
<Flannel> bruenig: As far as this channel is concerned, it *is* the only way.
<bruenig> I mean scroll up
<cafuego_> mneptok: unless of you're you're me
<kalorin> anyone think of a reason that NFS would hang for a while when mounting another machine?
<ardchoille> Is it possible we can take the sudo/viduso argument to another channel please?
<kalorin> anyone think of a reason to use NFS over samba?
<cables> kalorin, it's less bow-down-to-microsoft-y
<mneptok> bruenig: the reason i corrected you is that when people break Ubuntu and call Canonical screaming that Linux sucks and we broke their machine i have to pick up the phone. you don't. ;)
<cafuego_> kalorin: multiple user/permissions support
<bruenig> I didn't advocate anything else I didn't even mention anything else, it wasn't even insinuated as far as that guy knows, that is all that exists
<kalorin> cables yeah but i have xp machines on the network that I have to use samba for anyway
<cables> kalorin, then use samba
<kalorin> cafuego, thats' what I was leaning towards
<bruenig> it just seemed like a I am going to prove a point sort of thing for no reason, that is all. I am done
<kalorin> permissions and stuff
<cafuego_> kalorin: Yes, but NFS on XP is not your friend.
<digdug> I have to use noapic to get my hp laptop to boot, which, from searching on google, appears to be relatively common; am I losing anything of any real benefit from this?
<kalorin> seems to be waiting for a network timeout before it finishes mounting and I'm not sure why
<kalorin> cafuego, no I have a linux server and a  linux workstation, then two XP laptops and the wifes XP box
<kalorin> mixed environment
<preaction> kalorin: i'd suggest samba
<cables> kalorin, sounds like a job for samba
<kalorin> gotta run samba for the laptops and wife
<cafuego_> kalorin: Yeh, go samba (and cifs)
<digi_> where do the folder in media come from? Some of them are in the fstab others are not
<cables> kalorin, why not just use samba for it all?
<kalorin> yeah it's been running samba forever
<el_isma> I just ran xfs_check and found **6GB** of lost files :S What should I do?
<cables> digi_, some are symlinks to things in fstab
<kalorin> well that's what i was wondering, but I installed NFS and it seems to work fine for mounting the /home on the server for me
<mneptok> digi_: they are autogenerated by hald on device detection
<kalorin> just times out
<nospi> hey
<kalorin> but samba didn't seem to like my permissions stuff
<cafuego_> kalorin: I have a setup like that and I;'ve just recently converted samba to use ldap, so I get single sign-on at home ;-)
<kalorin> heh ldap is the devils tool! ;)
<kalorin> what with all their trees and nodes and mess
<kalorin> :)
<cafuego_> trivially easy when using phpmydldap actually
<tyler_d> so what has everyone here tried.... are you all tried and true to ubuntu through experience from other distro's or are you from the get-go ubuntu?
<mneptok> ldap is absolutely fantastic. but only when compared to its competition. :/
<shane634> tyler_d, ubuntu here man
<cables> tyler_d, I'm a LInux noob... started out with ubuntu
<bruenig> I have used slackware, fedora, suse, and gentoo
<cafuego_> mneptok: yeah, after nis everything else rocks
<cables> which is why we all listen to bruenig :)
<tyler_d> tried anything else?
<bruenig> well I don't know if you call what I did using gentoo more like failing miserably at it
<victori_> hmm
<cables> bruenig, most people who try gentoo fail miserably at it, and the rest are just pretending.
<shane634> tyler_d, never tried any others this one works for me
<victori_> with gparted can I reverse a shrink of  a partition?
<EADG> I keep breaking my installs, so far ubuntu has lasted the longest.
<cables> victori_, you can expand partitions...
<cables> EADG, when I first got Ubuntu I broke all sorts of things. I reinstalled 4 times in the first month
<victori_> different command?
<victori_> instead of resize
<shane634> cables, with ubuntu all is possible
<digdug> victori_: not sure that you can do an automatic "undo", but you could just expand it to the size it was before
<mneptok> my girlfriend won the "Gentoo, or a life?" internal debate.
<cables> victori_, resize should do it...
<victori_> says its not satisfied
<tyler_d> mneptok, what?
<EADG> I've learnt quit a bit by breaking stuff.
<cables> Speaking of breaking stuff, nvidia-glx broke suspend and hibernate for me :(
<mneptok> tyler_d: i'm rambling.
<digi_> is there a way I can get info on where a file system is mounted from?
<shane634> Victori_ what is satisfied?
<nospi> EADG, the best way to learn is to try and fix the mistakes you have made :)
<tyler_d> mneptok, alright then....
<nospi> EADG, i ruined my dad's computer and had to fix it before he got home
<EADG> nospi: i agree.
<nospi> EADG, never learnt so much so fast
<cables> I followed these directions but it made my system really unstable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<cables> Does anyone have any ideas to help me?
<victori_> gparted
<shane634> cables, don't do that
<cables> shane634, don't do what?
<nospi> i want to learn a programming language
<shane634> cables, follow that guide
<nospi> i know a bit of C++ and C but not enough to make anything lol, i've forgotten it all
<shane634> cables, which version you use?
<nospi> so what's an easy first language?
<nospi> python?
<cables> shane634, I did, it worked but made things crashy, i undid it, everything went back to normal.
<EADG> I'm really stoked on what can be done via cli... reminds me of the old Dos days, but OOhhh so much more powerful.
<cables> shane634, edgy
<Flannel> nospi: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that question
<icecruncher> nospi: c++
<shane634> cables, you have it all updated?
<nospi> Flannel, ok, sorry. thanks
<yell0w> EADG, aren't you glad things are that way ?
<cables> shane634, yep... tried this on Edgy AND Dapper
<yell0w> =))
<nospi> icecruncher, i get bored easily lol, not much motivation, so i might try an easier one first. or is that the besT?
<nospi> icecruncher, i know there is no "best" language. i'll move to offtopic to discuss it from now on
<shane634> cables, seems odd a config problem no doubt.. not my field
<EADG> yell0w: You bet.
<icecruncher> nospi: kk
<shane634> cables, sorry man
<cables> shane634, hardware issue i guess... but it seems like a somewhat common problem, I mean there's actually a guide for how to fix it. But the fix sorta breaks everything else...
<shane634> cables, link me that guide please and i'll have a look
<june_> where does evolution keep server/user account data?  i had to reformat, and i backed up my .evolution folder, but when i started up evolution (after putting it in place) nothing carried over
<kaushal> cables : whats the option to run memtest
<kalorin> way past bedtime
<cables> shane634, hold on a sec
<kalorin> nighty
<kaushal> on my box
<cables> shane634, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<ardchoille> june_: ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<roachclit> anyone know what to enter in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add more screen resolutions?
<xenex> !uset autoinvite 1
<shane634> cables, what is not working with this?
<june_> ardchoille: thanks, i think i copied that one over though... (honestly, i just backed up the entire home directory)  if it makese a difference i reformatted with fiesty, so it was probably a new version of evolution...
<cables> shane634, after nvidia-glx was set up, it wouldn't come out of suspend or hibernate. After following this guide, suspend/hibernate works fine, but the system randomly locks up.
<ardchoille> roachclit: A better way to do that is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shane634> cables, are all settings changed in xorg?
<cables> shane634, I followed the guide completely
<ardchoille> june_: Yeah, I always start with fresh configs when using a new Ubuntu release.
<cables> shane634, I tried this a long time ago... I've tried it like every month, hopeful it'll work this time :)
<jesusphreak> so can I just throw a live CD into my Macbook and install Ubuntu or do I need to have Boot Camp installed?
<shane634> cables, hang on we may need a new route man
<cables> shane634, what sort of route?
<shane634> cables, what exactly are the symptoms?
<cables> shane634, I'm going about my Ubuntu-using day, and suddenly the system will just freeze... can't move the mouse, and I don't think I could switch to a vtty
<cables> shane634, it would happen about 5 minutes after bootup
<shane634> cables, and did you email the guy on that link?
<june_> ardchoille: that's too bad, i had to pull a lot of teeth to get the pop server from my ISP
<Ramattack> hi everybody
<cables> shane634, yep, he said to "play with the NvAGP settings", but I'm not sure how to play with them...
<Ramattack> I'm net at ubuntu....
<shane634> cables, now we have progress lol
<shane634> cables, hang on man
<Ramattack> come from debian... and was wondering wich versions are stable, testing... or....
<Ramattack> what about kubuntu and those other distros ubuntu like
<ardchoille> june_: If that's the case, you should send them a nasty-gram cuz they should provide that info to you.
<yell0w> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<cables> Ramattack, they're all stable
<cables> Ramattack, all Ubuntu variants (Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu) have the same versioning system.
<shane634> cables, you on a messenger?
<cables> shane634, MSN?
<cables> shane634, sure, why?
<Ramattack> and edgy, dapper and those all?
<june_> ardchoille: we're finally switching ISPs
<anthonymcuozzo> hello!
<cables> Ramattack, Dapper is LTS (supported for 3 years) and Edgy is stable
<shane634> cables, shane47143@hotmail.com then
<ardchoille> june_: Sounds like you needed it :)
<anthonymcuozzo> can anyone read what i am writing?
<cables> Ramattack, 6 month release cycle (Feisty is due in April)
<cables> anthonymcuozzo, nope
<anthonymcuozzo> ha, thanks cables :)
<shane634> cables, let me know when you sign on
<june_> my God, barely working DSL? yes haha, earthlink, for the record
<cables> shane634, how come? Why not pm in IRC?
<anthonymcuozzo> does anyone like Window Maker?
<Ramattack> what is lts?
<cables> !lts | Ramattack
<ubotu> Ramattack: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<shane634> cables, i can't pm here for some reason though i come to help still lol
<cables> !register | shane634
<ubotu> shane634: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cables> shane634, I just added you
<Ramattack> but you say paying?
<camero1> hi
<cables> Ramattack, most people don't
<cables> Ramattack, the only thing you have to pay for is commercial support
<camero1> anybody have a link for flash/ java/ etc for ubuntu?
<cables> !flash | camero1
<ubotu> camero1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<cables> !java | camero1
<ubotu> camero1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<anthonymcuozzo> how do i reset the menubar in xchat?
<shane634> ubotu, thank you very much i will check it if and when we get cables hooked up lol
<camero1> thx gentlemen
<odbyaunome> how do i know which version ubuntu I have?
<Ramattack> so what's the difference on lts and  edgy for example?
<anthonymcuozzo> ok got i
<anthonymcuozzo> it*
<cables> Ramattack, LTS might be a liiitle bit more stable, and commercial support and updates are offered for longer
<digi_> where is the file located that has info on the /media folder
<odbyaunome> can anyone help me?
<yell0w> odbyaunome,  uname -a
<Ramattack> and you can get too kubuntu edgy?
<odbyaunome> thanks
<Ramattack> or kubuntu is kubuntu?
<fleur> exit
<cables> Ramattack, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE installed
<cables> Ramattack, Xubuntu is XFCE and Edubuntu has educational software
<odbyaunome> yell0w, is there any way of telling which version ubuntu, like edgy dapper
<cables> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Ramattack> and installing edgy directly you could ins stall by you're self kde and beryl and those all packageI suppose
<odbyaunome> thanks
<cables> !version | odbyaunome
<Ramattack> isn't it?
<ubotu> odbyaunome: please see above
<anthonymcuozzo> http://www.google.com/
<odbyaunome> thanks ubotu
<anthonymcuozzo> brb
<arrummzen> How can I change the message that gets printed when someone logs into my Ubuntu host?
<cables> Ramattack, yep. Just install the kubuntu-desktop package for kubuntu, xubuntu-desktop for xubuntu, etc.
<ardchoille> arrummzen: I believe it is /etc/motd
<Ramattack> but I suppose using Ubuntu you learn less than using debian sid...
<arrummzen> yep, that is it =P
<jimd3299> hi there, what directory(ies) can I see a listing of all applications installed by default on ubuntu?  Is it /usr/share/applications? or are there others?  I'm looking to see if "amule" is installed by default as I don't see it in that directory.
<ardchoille> jimd3299: apt-cache policy amule
<cables> jimd3299, it's not
<Checkk1> how do i remove old linux kernels after ive updated?
<cables> jimd3299, you can install it with sudo aptitude install amule
<Flannel> Checkk1: remove them through your package manager
<june_> i've got an hp deskjet 5150, and there seems to be a cups driver, but the test page refuses to print...  Any ideas what might be up?
<camero1> do you guys reccommend installing th auto updates in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Flannel: If you remove a kernel via the pm, does that update /boot/grub/menu.lst as well?
<jimd3299> mostly just want to get a handle on what is installed before putting more stuff on (kind of like moving into a new place.)  I'm assuming apt-cache policy "appname" only checks for things rather than installing them right?
<Matthai> hi, anyone knows what is going on with automatix?
<Flannel> ardchoille: yep
<ardchoille> Cool
<Flannel> !automatix | Matthai
<ubotu> Matthai: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Checkk1> how can i tell which kernel to remove? and which specific files?
<Flannel> Checkk1: linux-image-[versionnumbers] 
<Flannel> Checkk1: if you want, open up /boot/grub/menu.lst and check the old version numbers
<Checkk1> ok thanks
<Flannel> Checkk1: it's also usually smart to keep two kernels.  The new one, and your last working one.  Just incase the new one has a bug later
<Flannel> some obscure "if you insert a USB device while the moon is full on the first thursday of the month, I'm crashing" bug
<EADG> how big is a kernal... approx.
<Checkk1> ok
<Gerrial> I could use some help tonight. I was setting up a LAMP server on Ubuntu 6.10 and I deleted my /etc/mysql directory. I've tried removing and reinstalling the mysql-server, mysql-client and libmysqlclient15-dev packages. Not luck in getting /etc/mysql back. Any suggestions?
<cables> !register > shane634
<Flannel> EADG: ~10 MB
<EADG> Flannel: Dunke
<Derek> Hey
<Checkk1> whats the difference between 'Removal' and 'Complete Removal'?
<kakkoi> hello
<kakkoi> i'm new here
<Flannel> Checkk1: complete removes all config files as well. Probably what you want
<kakkoi> have a question regarding Beryl
<Derek> hehe, me too
<Flannel> Checkk1: it's equivalent to --purge in apt-get, if that means anything to you
<kakkoi> can anyone help
<Flannel> kakkoi: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support, thanks
<Checkk1> yeah it does :)
<kakkoi> thanx Flannel
<edwards> ada yg dr indo gak?
<Checkk1> if this kernel is the old kernel, it shouldnt affect anything right?
<Flannel> Checkk1: correct
<ardchoille> Checkk1: Just my opinion, but I recommend keeping the current and the previous kernels.. just in case.
<Checkk1> well the thing is, the old kernel isnt going to be very useful since its straight out of the box
<Checkk1> i didnt change anything till i upgraded
<Derek> If I'm looking to learn how to use a server, and build a website, should i get Ubuntu server or Ubuntu desktop
<Flannel> Checkk1: well, the old kernel works, you know that.
<Flannel> Derek: you going to use a GUI on the box?
<kakkoi> hmm..
<kakkoi> no one in #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> kakkoi: try #beryl then
<kakkoi> can i ask beryl related question here instead
<kakkoi> just a quick answer
<Derek> I was told WinXp slimmed down using nliteos customized with tweakui could also be a good choice
<kakkoi> pleaseeeee..?
<Checkk1> hmm, does the Orphan filter work in ubuntu nowadays?
<Flannel> kakkoi: you can go ahead and ask, but I don't know if anyone here will know
<arooni> hey folks... whenever my laptop hibernates my synaptic touchpad loses the ability to do veritcal scroll.. (i have to restart x) ... is there a way around this?  thanks!
<Flannel> Derek: You going to run a GUI or not?
<kakkoi> okay
<kakkoi> here it goes
<Flannel> Derek: Is it 'just' a server? or are you going to use it as your normal desktop machine as well?
<kakkoi> can i use/installed beryl on ubuntu edgy-eft server edition?
<Flannel> kakkoi: yeah
<Derek> I have a laptop for my normal machine
<SI65> hello
<Flannel> Derek: I'd grab the server then.  If you're comfortable with the command line.
<Flannel> Derek: server CD has a LAMP preinstall option as well
<SI65> does anyone know how to fix the can't access tty problem?
<Flannel> kakkoi: You'll obviously need to install a GUI to be able to use beryl, but Ubuntu is ubuntu.  There is no difference in "server" and "desktop" versions, except the packages that are installed.
<Brummbaer> hi
<Derek> does /w whipser someone? (Sorry for the noob questions, first time user of IRC)
<peche> somebody speak espaol?
<Flannel> Derek: queries (private messages, whispers, etc) don't work from unregistered users
<Flannel> !es | peche
<ubotu> peche: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mneptok> Derek: /msg
<arooni> hey folks... whenever my laptop hibernates my synaptic touchpad loses the ability to do veritcal scroll.. (i have to restart x) ... is there a way around this?  thanks!
<Derek> did you check for firmware updates?
<derek_> Hi
<shane634_> Akuma_, sorry man i am back
<derek_> There are so many .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives  . Can I delete them?
<cables> derek_, I believe so... I have been doing that a lot, and nothing bad ever happened
<ardchoille> derek_: Yes, type: sudo apt-get clean
<cables> ardchoille, I didn't know that existed... I've been doing "rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb"
<edwards> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> cables: lol
<derek_> ardchoille, cables ok
<derek_> Thanks :-)
<derek_> Also
<Derek> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<derek_> what is the way to list the real size of a directory?
<H264> Hi
<ismael_> derek_  man du
<H264> I'm trying to duel boot Ubuntu 64 bit on my iMac
<derek_> ok
<cables> H264, duel boot? You don't want your OS's to fight...
<H264> and am not finding much on the subject...
<cables> H264, sorry 'bout the bad pun
<mneptok> H264: Intel iMac?
<H264> yeah
<derek_> Thanks
<H264> cables: no worrys :)
<thiesen> ami
<thiesen> oooops... sorry
<mneptok> H264: you'll need Boot Camp and rEFIt
<chuck`_> Is there a good online resource for themes/interfaces for ubuntu (a la win32 programs like WindowBlinds or ThemeXP)?  i want a more "slick" look to my OS and I don't know where to start
<H264> did that...
<wangyao> test
<mneptok> chuck`_: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gnome-art
<H264> there was a good 32 bit tutorial for a macbook...
<mneptok> why do you want 64 bit?
<H264> because I do :P
<chuck`_> mneptok: what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<afflux> chuck`_: using gnome or KDE?
<mneptok> chuck`_: ncurses
<afflux> chuck`_: they do the same
<Flannel> chuck`_: aptitude has a GUI
<cables> Flannel, not really a GUI, but...
<Flannel> cables: eh?  It's a GUI
<chuck`_> afflux: gnome, but I don't know if I should just try getting a theme for gnome or change window managers to somethign a little "cooler"
<afflux> chuck`_: in case youre using gnome, there is a quite nice website: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<cables> Flannel, ncurses is a gui?
<mneptok> H264: you realize that you will have no Flash without serious effort?
<ismael_> chuck`_: Aptitude's smarter
<H264> partly for fun, why not?, if I do any dev I will want 64 bit...
<Checkk1> is it possible to rank the processes in Memory usage instead of CPU in 'top'?
<chuck`_> afflux: I used blackbox some years back and that looked rather sexy
<Flannel> cables: of course it is.  Just because it uses characters doesn't make it not graphical
<afflux> chuck`_: gnome is good enough, I think
<Flannel> cables: run "aptitude" by itself, you'll see
<DigitalNinja> Is there a quick way to image my drive?
<cables> Flannel, I know... it's just I've never heard an ncurses app being referred to as a gui
<DigitalNinja> I would like to install another OS and then put the old one back when I'm done
<cables> Flannel, text gui, I like it :)
<thiesen> chuck`_: ever heard of ASCII-art? :-)
<H264> mneptok: flash? like as in flash drives? or macromedia flash?
<Derek> how do i install Ubuntu server on my PC?
<mneptok> H264: Macromedia Flash
<H264> ok, yeah, no problem
<chuck`_> thiesen: Unless you're talking about pictures made from ASCII/unicode characters, then no, I haven't :)
<Derek> goatse in ASCIi is funny :P
<mneptok> H264: and with it being used to drive simple things like menus, lack of Flash is a big impediment
* H264 does not like flach anyway
<afflux> chuck`_: I liked the tiling window manager (larswm) but think this won't look as good, but is quite useful, if you get used to it
<thiesen> chuck`_: that's what I meant... :-) aptitude has an ASCII-gui... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has too...
<Flannel> Derek: verify the MD5 of the iso (unless you torrented it), burn the CD (4x), pop it in, follow the instructions.
<chuck`_> afflux: do you have a link where I can read up on it further?
<H264> *flash
<shane634> ok i am back
<mneptok> H264: the 32 and 64 bit installation methodologies are not substantively different
<afflux> chuck`_: until now only a german one... I'm searching
<chuck`_> OK
<Derek> Flannel: I burned the ISO, and put it in, it says "Failed to start the X server, etc.."
<june_> does apt-get automatically remove unneeded dependencies (when you remove the last package that depends on them) ? or is there a command i need to run to do that
<DigitalNinja> Can I use "dd" to image my drive?
<Flannel> Derek: you didn't download the server CD, you got the desktop one
<chuck`_> What is this "beryl" that I'm hearing so much about?  I've seen some themes for it and they all look really awesome.  Is it another window manager?
<H264> well, in the tutorial I was looking at it required some sort of debian package that was only 32 bit... (I think)
<thiesen> chuck`_: even the Alternative installer disk has an ASCII-gui
<Derek> I just checked, I do have the server ISO burned
<afflux> chuck`_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larswm
<H264> chuck`_: beryl is a very cool window manager eye candy thing
<H264> I recomend getting it :)
<odix> i just freed up like 40 gigs..since i can't resize my main ext3, what kind of drive should i create to associate with my main ext3
<odix> ext 2 or swap ?
<afflux> chuck`_: it's very minimalistic, windows don't have a title bar. you have to move them via some keyboard action
<rik_> Any idea how to clear the terminal screen and place the cursor at the top? $TERM=xterm, but 'clear' just does a FF.
<odix> mainly for media storage
<afflux> odix: swap can't be used as storage
<odix> so ext2 ?
<torshido> is JDK 6 going to be inluded in Feisty?
<afflux> odix: yes
<chuck`_> afflux: ah, I'm not sure I'd like doing that... this box is going to be a server so I don't really need the eye candy but I'd like it anyways.  but since it _is_ going to be a server I don't think moving windows would be much of a problem but it might get annoying
<afflux> torshido: are you talking about the java thing?
<H264> mneptok: do you know of any 64 bit duel booting tutorials?
<torshido> afflux: yeah
<odix> i just flashed my 812s to a dual layer burner ;p i bought my burner 4 years ago
<afflux> chuck`_: I see ;)
<odix> thats great.
<cables> H264, again with the "duel" :) I'm going to be a pedant and tell you that you'll find a lot more on Google if you use "dual"
<chuck`_> Is it possible to have several window managers installed and switch between them easily?  I've read that it's unwise to have more than one window manager installed, is this accurate?
<torshido> afflux: "the java thing" hehehe you Linux guys will allways think Java is slow and all that crap... hehehe
<afflux> torshido: i'm running feisty and there are some sun-java6-* packages. jdk and jre are some of them
<H264> :P
<afflux> torshido: yes :D
<cables> I've got sun-java6 here with Edgy backports.
<Flannel> chuck`_: yep, you switch between them under "sessions" in GDM
<torshido> afflux: well, let me tell you Java IS NOT SLOW... JDK 6 is awesone
<ardchoille> chuck`_: You can have more than one installed if you want. You need to log out and choose a new one in the gdm screem, though
<ismael_> torshido: It's not a "Linux" thing... When I ran windows I thought the same about java...
<odix> afflux, when i reboot will ubuntu auto mount these ?
<chuck`_> Flannel: so it's not a risk to have more than one window manager installed?  no conflicts or anything?
<afflux> torshido: yeah, but I still have trouble about installing the browser plugin in amd64 here.
<odix> chuck, no
<cables> chuck`_, nope.
<testere> hello all
<afflux> odix: If you put them into the /etc/fstab or tell the installer to do this
<odix> i loved gnome+E back in the day
<odix> is enlightenment still around ?
<cables> odix, yep
<torshido> afflux: that's the problem: Java was not designed to be run on a browser... repeat after me: Java Enterprise Edition...
<afflux> torshido: last but not least there is this ugly licensing problem
<chuck`_> where in the hell did I read about not having more than one window manager installed... I think I even saw it on the installer of some distro once... oh, well. ;] 
<cables> !enlightenment | odix
<ubotu> odix: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<torshido> afflux: not anymore: Java is GPL (well, it will be in the next few weeks)
<arooni> so basically .... linux's current memory usage = current use -( buffer+cache)
<arooni> hey folks... whenever my laptop hibernates my synaptic touchpad loses the ability to do veritcal scroll.. (i have to restart x) ... is there a way around this?  thanks!
<chuck`_> So how does the "sessions" thing work?  when I go to login to ubuntu, will there be a list of which window manager I want to use on the login screen or something?
<odix> is it still possible to run both together ?
<digi_> I have a folder in my media folder that is empty but keeps coming up after I restart,how can I get rid of it?
<odix> i forgot how i did that
<dade> .
<afflux> torshido: really? didn't hear about that... gotta read some news
<testere> I have windows+pardus And now I want to install ubuntu
<cables> arooni, if you can find where to put scripts that run on unhibernate, I've got a command for you:
<afflux> chuck`_: yes. for larswm you need to create a file for this
<arooni> cables: i'm all ears!
<dade`> someone that has sleep working on a macbook ?
<Flannel> chuck`_: When you're logging in (that's called GDM, assuming you're using ubuntu currently), there's a"sessions" button, you can change what DE you're logging into
<torshido> afflux: www.sun.com/2006-1113/feature/
<cables> arooni, synclient VertEdgeScroll=1
<cables> arooni, that re-enables edge scrolling
<cables> arooni, just figure out where to stick that :)
<cables> arooni, that's the hard part though
<arooni> cables: now how come when i try that when i'm already running shell it doesnt work
<arooni> like if i do 'qsynaptics'
<arooni> unenable and reenable
<arooni> it doesnt work
<afflux> torshido: wow, thats cool.
<testere> I have windows+pardus And now I want to install ubuntu
<cables> arooni, that's beyond me... I guess my command won't work :(
<chuck`_> Flannel: OK.  so GDM is just the graphical login, right, that's the impression I've been under from installing other distros
<arooni> cables: well it does work
<arooni> if X isn't loaded
<afflux> torshido: I start liking java. Should try to read some tutorials again.
<cables> arooni, when x is loaded the command doesn't work?
<arooni> or... it loads next time you start up
<arooni> cables: right
<cables> arooni, i don't know...
<digi_> how can I tell where a folder come from in the media folder?
<arooni> damn
<torshido> afflux: you should read the Java Enterprise Edition 5 Tutorial, is great
<ardchoille> cables , arooni Do you really need a mouse cursor if X isn't loaded?
<cables> digi_, it's symlinked to something in /etc/fstab, didn't i tell you that before?
<torshido> afflux: http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/
<arooni> i'm sorry i should say
<cables> ardchoille, scroll up :)
<afflux> ah, thanks torshido
<arooni> i need vertical scroll when x is loaded
<digi_> I dont think it is
<digi_> I have an extra folder
<filou> Hi
<filou> May I ask a question ?
<mneptok> torshido / afflux: http://mediacast.sun.com/share/tmarble/shuttleworth.ogg
<odix> afflux, i dont see an option in gparted for it
<ardchoille> filou: You just did
<Flannel> !ask | filou
<ardchoille> lol
<ubotu> filou: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> filou, people usually aren't that polite on IRC :)
<odix> afflux, but i did complete all operations successfulky
<dubbyah> how safe is Wubi in terms of data loss?
<cables> To tell you the truth, politeness on IRC just clogs up the channel, no offense or anything :)
<filou> ok..So, how can I share, locally, the calendar of evolution ?
<afflux> odix: in the installer, after the gparted steps, it asks for the mount points
<Derek> Ok, i Burned (Desktop version ISo for Ubuntu), and i Load the CD into , and it brings me to ubuntu prompt, when i click "start or install ubuntu", it brings me to a loading bar screen, then "Failed to start X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely it is not setup correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem? <YES> <NO>"
<shatrat> Derek, try the safe graphics settings option on boot.  If that doesnt work you might want to download the Alternative installer.
<dubbyah> how safe is Wubi in terms of data loss, i don't want to have to reformat
<ardchoille> Derek: That can happen when xorg, for whatever reason, doesn't recognise your video card
<odix> afflux, would if i missed then and already exited ?
<afflux> odix: no problem
<afflux> odix: just add a line to /etc/fstab
<ardchoille> Bedtime, be back later :)
<Flannel> Derek: that's not the server CD, if you wanted a GUI-less server, you'll need the server CD or alternate CD
<afflux> odix: like: "/dev/hdX /media/mountpoint ext2 defaults 0 0"
<odix> there now...
<afflux> odix: change /Dev/hdX and /media/mountpoint according to your drive and where you wanna mount it
<boky> I need some application for my ubuntu server to check internet activity (download, upload) for each user in LAN. What software I should use?
<afflux> (yay, it's helping day... people ask questions I can answer :D)
<Derek> Flannel: I just want Ubuntu now, don't need server. Sorry for confusion.
<odix> no uuid is needed ?
<chuck`_> afflux: on this gnome-look.org website should I be browsing through the GTK categories if I want themes for all my windows and such?
<chuck`_> afflux: since I'm using gnome and not one of these other window managers in the list
<tjs> if so what module do I need to load?
<tjs> oops
<tjs> hey, I have an adsl modem that has 1 ethernet and 1 usb port, and the manual explains how you can just plug the usb into a windows machine for network connectivity, does ubuntu do this?
<cables> chuck`_, you mean for buttons and sliders and checkboxes and stuff?
<tjs> if so what module do I need to load?
<Flannel> Derek: alright, if that doesn't work in safe mode, you'll want to grab the alternate CD (it can install systems both with and without the GUI).
<cables> tjs, I'd use Ethernet if I were you...
<afflux> chuck`_: I think you'll need gtk for buttons and stuff, and metacity for window decorations and icons
<chuck`_> cables: yeah window components and such, and I guess their animations and what not
<tjs> cables: using that to connect my airport express
<cables> chuck`_, not animations, but components. GTK themes will do.
<Derek> Where would I grab an alternate CD? by redownloading it from a different ftp?
<cables> tjs, why not go modem --> airport express --> linux box?
<cables> !alternate | Derek
<mneptok> Derek: a torrent is preferable
<ubotu> Derek: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<tjs> the linux box does not have wireless
<odix> one more question ;p
<afflux> odix: just ask :)
<cables> tjs, now I understand. But if the pc is close enough to the modem, and the modem is close enough to the APE, then can't you connect them through ethernet?
<odix> i just installed enlightenment via synaptics..im in gnome...i want to run them together..how do i start gnome+E
<cables> tjs, also, I don't think the modem can handle both at once...
<kraut> moin
<Flannel> Derek: Same place you got the desktop CD, although you may need to go one link further, with "Additional Install Options", if you're getting Edgy.
<cables> What was the D-Lining about?
<rik_> Ignore my question, I found a way to do it.
<odix> o..
<odix> stupid question
<odix> "enlightenment" via term
<odix> ;p
<afflux> odix: open a terminal, type: "xinit -- :1 -ac" ---- you'll get a clean new X server in VT 8 (you can switch back to VT7 by ctrl+alt+f7)
<shma> Hi
<shma> Tell me please, may I upgrade from dapper to edgy using ubuntu-6.10-desktop cd?
<odix> ok
<odix> ill try that
<tjs> cables: the modem only has one ethernet port, used by the airport express, the only other port is the USB on the modem, the modem manual says you can connect 2 PCs one via ethernet and one via usb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<rlj> i'm on an edgy server having trouble with the samba package. thinking it may be a bug, but i'm not sure. can i safely get a newer version on edgy of samba by enabling some backports repo?
<afflux> odix: switch between these X servers by ctrl+alt+FX where X is the number of the VT. Default X server is VT7
<tjs> I used to have modem --ethernet--> APE --> laptops, but now have this little embedded linux machine with no wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*KELEBEK*@*]  by mneptok
<cables> tjs, ok. I don't know how to do what you want, but if both the APE and the PC are close enough to the modem to be connected by cables, couldn't the PC be connected to the APE by  cable?
<tovella> shma: i think it would be better to do it over the internet, so you can get all the updates.
<afflux> shma: think there should be an upgrade script on the cd
<cables> mneptok, what's with the banning/d-lining-ness?
<afflux> shma: just run this from dapper
<tjs> er.. the APE only has one ethernet port
<afflux> shma: or do as tovella said
<cables> tjs, damn... I didn't know that.
<odix> hmm
<cables> tjs, ah, now that I think about it... airport express, the little type.
<tjs> yeh, pretty much my only option is to get ubuntu to do network over usb
<odix> but theres a way to run gnome+E simultaneouly
<odix> let me try google
<cables> tjs, I have no idea...
<tjs> k, np
<chuck`_> afflux: so I assume I just have to extract these metacity tarballs somewhere right?  nothing to install?
<afflux> chuck`_: I'm not sure, wait 2 mins please
<chuck`_> OK
<arooni> the volume buttons my sony laptop only adjust pcm volume... how can i get it to adjust 'front' volume (as thats what really seems to control volume on my system)
<afflux> chuck`_: no, click on system -> settings -> themes and click on "install themes", choose the tarball there
<chuck`_> afflux: Ah.  duh, OK.  thanks :)
<cables> mneptok, I'm just curious :)
<afflux> np chuck`_  ;)
<abo> which program do u recommend to convert wav files to mp3 or ogg?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<dubbyah> can someone PLEASE tell me how safe Wubi is to run atm?
<halex-ab> arooni, I suspect the buttons won't actually adjust the volume on the channel you've chosen, the only way you can do it is via the volume control at the top, IIRC..
<halex-ab> Bug in one of gnome's components, unless it's been patched, but I doubt it..
<afflux> abo: do you need a gui, or may this be console?
<cables> arooni, I had a similar problem, and someone helped me fix it... no idea how though.
<abo> afflux, any will do (although if you give me several choices I'd like to test them too)
<arooni> heh
<afflux> abo: if console, for wav to mp3: lame, for wav to ogg, oggenc
<abo> afflux ok cheers
<arooni> halex-ab: so i cant tell it do a different channel
<halex-ab> arooni, you could run a script to adjust the volume on that specific channel if you setup a matching keyboard command/shortcut via X or the like, but otherwise no..
<halex-ab> It's actually a pet peeve of mine.. heh
<afflux> abo: oggenc is in package vorbis-tools, lame is in lame
<afflux> afk, brb
<arooni> halex-ab: what would i type from the command line
<arooni> i can alias for it?
<derek_> Hi
<derek_> Can someone please help me. My notebook's right-ALT is not functioning in Ubuntu.
<derek_> s/./?
<halex-ab> arooni, Which channel was the one you needed adjusted?
<arooni> halex-ab: 'Front'
<halex-ab> arooni, try 'amixer sset Front +1 unmute'..
<arooni> one set though?
<arooni> or really sset
<halex-ab> To decrease volume, use amixer sset Front 1- unmute
<halex-ab> arooni, yeh, sset..
<arooni> halex-ab: how can i create an alias for that
<arooni> such that i can pass in a value
<arooni> to set the sound at a certain amount
<arooni> from 1 - 100
<chuck`_> How do I go about changing my refresh rate? 60hz is starting to kill my eyes.
<cables> !refresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> i guess not
<chuck`_> :] 
<cables> chuck`_, it's gotta be in xorg.conf somewhere...
<chuck`_> Yeah
<testere> I have windows + pardus linux and now I want to install ubuntu is it dangeraus
<shatrat> !resolution | chuck`_ You might be able to find something helpful here.
<ubotu> chuck`_ You might be able to find something helpful here.: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<halex-ab> arooni, you can either use xbindkeys to make keys on your keyboard adjust it, or you can use .bashrc
<chuck`_> cables: I'm reluctant to fudge with my X config though... I've always had bad results
<arooni> xbindkeys?
<shatrat> testere, no, but youll need another partition
<testere> what about grub ?
<testere> it ask which os is boot
<cables> chuck`_, here's a tip: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak to back it up, and sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf to restore :)
<shatrat> testere, it's not hard to add new OSes to grub
<testere> ok Now I am gong to install ubuntu
<testere> thanks a lot
<shatrat> testere, good luck
<ar13> hai
<halex-ab> arooni, Yup, it'll just override the volume up/down keys on your keyboard..
<arooni> halex-ab: ok i just installed it
<arooni> how should i use it ;p
<Huffalump> How do I kill/force-quit applications?  I was just testing a game (Wesnoth) and it 'takes over the screen' kinda like Direct X, but it didn't load properly.  I could hear music but everything was blank.   I ended up having to reboot from the button!  What can I do next time to kill the program and get back to my desktop?
<Symmetria> lo all
<halex-ab> arooni, follow the instructions in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/916 (post by Mathew, about half way through)
<shatrat> Huffalump, there are a few ways.  alt F4 might kill the program, if not you can do ctrl alt backspace to kill X and go to a login screen.  If its not a fullscreen program you could try the program "xkill"  or you could use the command "killall programname" in a terminal or tty
<derek_> Why is my right ALT key not working in Ubuntu?
<afflux> Huffalump: another solution could be: change to VT1 by using ctrl+alt+f1, kill the programm using pkill <progname>
<afflux> Huffalump: change back to VT7 by ctrl+alt+f7
<Huffalump> shatrat, thanks.  I didn't think of alt+f4, but tried some others.
<afflux> alt+f4 wont work if it is OpenGL and took "any" input.
<Huffalump> afflux, I just tested those keys!  very interesting.  thanks
<afflux> Huffalump: np
<phxheat> hi, im trying to apt-get install phpmyadmin, but its not finding the package, any ideas? universe packages are available as well in apt
<afflux> phxheat: edgy, feisty or dapper?
<phxheat> dapper
<H264> meh
<H264> I think I need to reinstall OSX
<afflux> should be available in universe. check your typing
<H264> I installed refit too...
<afflux> grrr, I need a wlan stick. My neighbour's using wep
<phxheat> hmm, spelling is right
<phxheat> eh, probably gotta do it manually
<afflux> phxheat: then take it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/phpmyadmin
<xerophyte> could somebody help me with kernel boot error ? you can find the detail here http://kerneltrap.org/node/7848
<yellowChicken> which config file is for user's personal settings? i.e. start firefox, auto mount directory, start openoffice ..
<halex-ab> yellowChicken, there's multiple configuration files, GNOME applications usually use GConf, or hidden configuration files under your home directory.
<halex-ab> Otherwise, it'll be under your home directory, or /etc
<Derek> I'm still having trouble installing Ubuntu, I typed Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to ubuntu prompt and typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", and it still gives same error
<jesanchez> hi guys, I'm using Matlab under Ubuntu, and I have an issue when writing ^2 for example, because it changes into the tiny form. How could I disable this autoformatting? Thanks
<yellowChicken> halex-ab: not planning to use gnome, planning to start vim before X starts
<yellowChicken> or maybe right after, but will be flux box or something lightweight
<halex-ab> yellowChicken, well, you'll probably need to edit the auto-start configuration file under ~/.fluxbox/autostart or something similar, I haven't used fluxbox in a long time..
<halex-ab> Though, I'm fairly sure there'd be a GUI way to do it, if that's more your fancy..
<huXfluX> hello. can anyone assist me in making bind9 work on ubuntu edgy?
<lego72> hello all
<yellowChicken> drwxr-xr-x 3 1000    0 4096 2007-03-13 22:19 .   <-- what's the zero after the 1000 mean? is that the group?
<lego72> I'm having Beryl problems
<lego72> brb
<huXfluX> i've tried everything, syslog doesn't report any errors but if i do host domain.com, it only prints 'mail is handled by..' but no ip is resovled while ping-ing
<halex-ab> yellowChicken, Yup.. :)
<yellowChicken> halex-ab: looking for configure files for the user, before X starts, will be nice
<yellowChicken> halex-ab: rc.local is still run as root i believe
<yellowChicken> actually, i think a script is what i need.  where should i place this script?
<halex-ab> yellowChicken, if running as user BEFORE X, since X is normally started as root, you'll need to remove it from the system init scripts, and get it to start on login..
<halex-ab> yellowChicken, Unless you'd like to run it as sudo -u <username> vim on init..
<yellowChicken> ic
<Derek> this error im having with installing ubuntu seems to be common among ATI video cards, does anyone know a fix to get around the X server load in screen, ive tried using different install discs
<huXfluX> i've tried everything, syslog doesn't report any errors but if i do host domain.com, it only prints 'mail is handled by..' but no ip is resovled while ping-ing
<moschops> can someone answer a question on using update-manager to get to a development release
<sergiu> I have a question: what does the Ubuntu DVD contain, other than the Ubuntu CD?
<peija-kas> sergiu i think its got additional packages not normally on the cd
<dilch> and some hot linux-on-linux movies
<dilch> hot
<sergiu> thanks
<dilch> don't let your mom/gf/wife see the movies
<odix> anyone alive ?
<moschops> if I used update-manager -d to get to Feisty (I already did) then from there accept the daily updates it gives me will I eventually get to the "official" Feisty release code base, or will I have to switch back to non-development updates.
<odix> i got an ext2 partition i need to mount
<odix> mount: mount point /media/hda3 does not exist
<halex-ab> odix, try /dev/hda3.. ;)
<odix> hda1 = ntfs, hda 2 = ext3,  hda 3 = ext 2
<odix> thats what i tried and got that error
<odix> odix@odix-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda3
<odix> Password:
<odix> mount: mount point /media/hda3 does not exist
<halex-ab> odix, you think you could pastebin your fstab?
<odix> how do i do that ?
<odix> i manually added this...
<odix> /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext2 default 0 0
<odix> didn't work, but it worked for my ntfs
<odix> it has uuid's for my /dev/hda1 and 2 drives automatically, and my floppy cdroms...
<halex-ab> odix, you have the source and destination mixed up..
<halex-ab> I mean mount point and device mixed up..
<odix> ?
<odix> so switch media and hda ?
<halex-ab> halex-ab, Yup..
<halex-ab> odix, Yup*
<odix> thats not how it is with the others ?
<odix> ill try...but do i have to reboot or can i reload fstab ?
<odix> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>
<halex-ab> odix, just do mount /dev/hda3, once you've fixed up fstab..
<arooni> how can i adjust the volume up one increment
<halex-ab> odix, one second, you might be right.. ;)
<odix> i hope not ;\
<jani> where i can get  s3 virge dx drivers to ubuntu?
<halex-ab> odix, Much simpler explaination: try 'sudo mkdir /media/hda3'.. :)
<freesun> hello, my GDI printer stopped working after installing updates to my Edgy... please msg me if you have any clue... and yes I tried to reinstall samsung driver, but it declines to start installation process
<odix> odix@odix-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda3
<odix> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3
<odix> hmm
<odix> gparted picks it up as ext2
<odix> like 40g
<halex-ab> odix, try putting ext3 in instead..
<halex-ab> See what happens..
<Ademan> any apps to brute force *.rar passwords?
<arooni> halex-ab: can you have buttons toggle?
<cables> Ademan, seems like a fairly simple script to write.
<arooni> halex-ab: with xbindkeys... ie. the firs ttime you do it ... it does X ... the second it does Y
<halex-ab> arooni, what do you mean?
<arooni> halex-ab: i.e. have a Mute/Unmute function
<arooni> for my headphone channel
<arooni> i would like to do this
<cables> arooni, write a script to do that
<odix> k just reformatted to 3 changed fstab to 3 trying..
<odix> same thing ;\
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i install new themes to gnome? any tutorial anywhere?
<odix> oh i got it
<odix> !
<odix> thanks
<cables> arooni, you could have it check whether it's muted, and if not, mute it, and vice-versa
<evilhen> Hi. For which releases of ubuntu will security updates released? Only for the newest or for which?
<cables> CactusWiZaRd, System>Preferences>Themes, then drag the theme file (.tar.bz or .tar.gz) into the window.
<freesun> evilhen: dapper has long term support, edgy has still support
<halex-ab> CactusWiZaRd, you can find themes on gnomelook.org, or in Synaptic..
<CactusWiZaRd> cables: oh thanks :)
<arooni> cables: bwah for now i'll have one mute key and one unmute key ;p
<CactusWiZaRd> halex-ab: roger
<btaylor> is anyone here?
<CactusWiZaRd> btaylor: yes
<cables> btaylor, lots of people
<arooni> hey
<odix> im dead
<arooni> do i need to run anything so that xbindkeys works on startup
<arooni> or is it just magic like that
<btaylor> i just ran valgrind and it caused X to crash, i brought X back up and my shift/ctrl keys wouldn't work, so i rebooted; now my keyboard does not work in X at all
<Derek> Anyone know a fix for installing Ubuntu 6.1 on a PC, getting a Xserver error with a Raedeon card
<btaylor> does anyone know what i should do?
<odix> is there any way to make stuff i delete automatically permanetly deleted instead of in trash
<odix> derek whats the error
<ShadowMan> Sir i have a problem in ubuntu
<halex-ab> odix, Shift + Delete in Nautilus
<ShadowMan> the live distribution dont detect my COM mouse
<arooni> oh noes!
<odix> cool
<ShadowMan> how can i make it detect  it ?
<arooni> now my audio is really really choppy
<odix> halex your a genius
<arooni> what have i done???
<odix> Derek, try downloading Envy
<halex-ab> odix, =D
<odix> can you get into X at all ?
<ShadowMan> anyone can help with the problem ?
<rambo3> ShadowMan, that like 1990 technology
<ShadowMan> yes its old ;(
<ShadowMan> but it wont work ?
<ShadowMan> any way to make it work ?
<CactusWiZaRd> ShadowMan: hmm, why do you even use live? it doesn't have support for it i think
<stork> http://www.dell.com/linuxsurvey <-- vote ubuntu! :D
<ShadowMan> i just wanted to tru ubuntu
<ShadowMan> wanted to learn about linux and stuffs
<rambo3> ShadowMan, there should be a menu for those types of mouses , either that or manual edit of config file
<Frogzoo> arooni: are you using gstreamer? xine engine is best
<odix> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<odix> Derek, http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<Helmi> good morning
<rambo3> !fixres | ShadowMan
<ShadowMan> but the mouse dont work, now can i click on the menu :P
<ubotu> ShadowMan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arooni> Frogzoo: i dont know if i am using that
<arooni> Frogzoo: how can i find out ?
<freesun> /leave
<Helmi> is there anything like soundsets for gnome? or any other sounds? lots of thingws like new email notification or here in chatzilla just use a system beep. i'd like to substitute them with sounds.
<ShadowMan> how to login to the console ? any shortcut key fmo the keyboard ?
<CactusWiZaRd> and oh btw, how can i reduce cpu when using firefox? it's like 100% when i load pages
<ShadowMan> !fixrex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShadowMan> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ShadowMan> !fixmouse
<odix> Derek, install, then sudo envy -t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixmouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<btaylor> !fixkeyboard
<ShadowMan> !fixkb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixkeyboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShadowMan> lewl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixkb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Derek> What is Envy? and the exact error is "failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like the view the problem? yes no
<odix> derek, follow instructions for ati drivers
<rambo3> ShadowMan, thats the same thing . X is graphical part of Ubuntu  . Stop spaming!
<ShadowMan> any BK shortcut to open the termnal in ubuntu live ?
<Frogzoo> arooni: it will be in your player options
<ShadowMan> KB*
<halex-ab> Helmi, check if ESD is enabled in the System Sounds dialog..
<odix> derek, well we know it didnt start, so hit yes and tell me the error
<halex-ab> Helmi, System->Preferences->Sound
<halex-ab> First checkbox..
<arooni> Frogzoo: ok im using xmms
<Helmi> halex-ab: yes it is
<arooni> Frogzoo: is that a codec it users to play back songs?
<Helmi> halex-ab: i do have systeem sounds but not for everything
<Derek> odix: ok , 1 sec
<Frogzoo> ShadowMan: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  & you can set the mouse options (pretty sure)
<Helmi> halex-ab: like new mail in thunderbird is signalled via the system beep
<odix> derek, did you get that envy link ?
<Derek> yes
<odix> install
<odix> you might be able to just sudo apt-get install envy
<Derek> should i install on my Windows PC
<ShadowMan> but how can i start up the terminal without the mouse :(
<odix> no no
<odix> boot to linux
<Derek> i currently have windows Vista on my pc..
<ShadowMan> i need to start the terminal to enter the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rambo3> ShadowMan, start ubuntu in rescue mode
<odix> you have internet connection right ?
<odix> in ubuntu
<odix> ?
<Derek> no
<ShadowMan> ok thanks
<ShadowMan> let me try
<Derek> i cant even get to an ubuntu prompt
<Frogzoo> ShadowMan: I think 'alt f2' & run gnome-terminal
<halex-ab> Helmi, I suspect it's just Thunderbird doesn't have the sounds installed..? :s You can turn off the system beep, if it's annoying, though..
<Derek> when i click install ubuntu, it starts, and about 80% through this error happens. "failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like the view the problem? yes no
<ShadowMan> damn i just restarted the PC :P ill start it again  :P
<Derek> ill post the details in a second.
<jani> how i can install exe files?
<Derek> i tried both with safe graphics, and without
<halex-ab> jani, You can't.. :)
<jani> nooo
<halex-ab> jani, well, it depends if you're going to use WINE.. What application is it?
<jani> cs 1.6
<Helmi> halex-ab: thundebirds setup is to use the systems "new mail sound"
<halex-ab> jane, yeh, that should work then.. :)
<rambo3> jani there is gaming section on ubuntuforums .
<odix> hmm
<odix> why cant i make a link to /dev/hda3 in nautilus ?
<Derek> (EE) No devices detected
<Derek> Fatal Server error: no screen found
<halex-ab> Helmi, in that case, have you checked the other system sound checkboxes in the Sound dialog?
<Derek> that is error
<odix> derek, hmm
<odix> wrong drivers it looks like
<odix> how old is the machine ?
<odix> graphics card..
<Derek> less than a year
<Derek> x600 ultra
<Derek> pentium 4, 2.8 core 2 duo
<pyrohotdog> So I accidentily download a file with ~ characters in it's name...mv, cp, rm etc won't operate, despite \escape characters...
<odix> rambo, can you help ?
<rambo3> Derek, use Vesa as driver to get X
<Derek> try rm -fr
<Derek> how do you use Vesa as a driver?
<odix> pyro you can rename ?
<btaylor> my keyboard has stopped working in X; i ran valgrind, it crashed X, and now my keyboard won't work... does anyone have any ideas?  i've rebooted, and i've redone my xorg.conf
<odix> with "mv"
<rambo3> Derek : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pyrohotdog> Can't mv
<odix> rambo he can't even get a prompt
<Derek> rambo3: i already tried that, and -phigh
<odix> derek..
<rambo3> Derek, with Vesa driver ?
<Derek> if i go ctrl-alt-f1, i get to a prompt
<odix> sudo apt-get install envy
<odix> sudo envy -t
<odix> try it
<pyrohotdog> invalid option...
<Helmi> halex-ab: yes i have - but there's no message sound or new mail sound
<odix> mv is invalid option in terminal ?
<odix> wtf ?
<Derek> command not found
<odix> oh ya no internet...
<odix> hmm
<rambo3> Derek, Vesa is not a solution , its just temporery . You should check ubuntu forums for your card.
<afflux> pyrohotdog: mv -- filename\~with\-weird\ characters.something newfilename.something
<odix> download new ati drivers and install them manually
<afflux> pyrohotdog: mind the --
<odix> thats what envy does for you....
<odix> if you have an internet connection
<magik_> hrm.... anyone out there might be able to help me out with an irssi theme question? #irssi seems so dead.... anyone out here know anything about the special vars used for formatting themes?
<Derek> so, should i reboot into Vista, use envy and then try?
<odix> derek you wifi or direct ether ?
<halex-ab> Helmi, so, I'm assuming you've also selected a sound file to play on a new message..?
<Derek> im direct internet
<rambo3> Derek : ubuntu version ?
<odix> pm me
<Derek> I have no ubuntu installed
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone help me figure out an issue with Apache and virtual directoys?
<Derek> Im trying to get rid of Vista for Ubuntu
<Derek> i downloaded and burned the ISO from website
<Derek> odix, what do you mean by pm me?
<odix> private message
<adamh> I'm behind a firewall and only port 22 outgoing is available. I have root access to another Ubuntu computer outside the firewall. What's the most non-invasive way of setting up that computer as an HTTP proxy, so I can tunnel through it to the Internet?
<rambo3> Derek ok so it fails on Live CD ?
<yellowChicken> private message
<Derek> how do you private mesage?
<pyrohotdog> afflux: different error...
<ShadowMan> what is the password of su in ubuntu ?
<Derek> rambo3, yes it fails on live cd
<ShadowMan> live
<dilch> adamh, squid
<Helmi> halex-ab: hmm no i don't see that field in the list of possible sounds...
<odix> hmm
<afflux> pyrohotdog: which one?
<adamh> Isn't squid bulky?
<odix> why would it try and startx on a install ?
<pyrohotdog> mv --
<rambo3> Derek , i would recomend alternative CD then
<pyrohotdog> unexpected token
<Helmi> halex-ab: do you see one? there's nothing like new message or new mail
<dilch> adamh, bulky? not really, unless you are running it on a p75 or something ;)
<pyrohotdog> syntax error...
<halex-ab> Helmi, I'm assuming it'd be an 'Informational message'..
<adamh> I don't want a caching HTTP proxy. I just want something incredibly simple.
<Derek> rambo3, an example being?
<afflux> pyrohotdog: paste what you wrote to console and what it returned to http://phpfi.com please
<Derek> odix, i dont know
<halex-ab> Helmi, You could always put sounds in all of them and find out which one it is.. lol
<Helmi> halex-ab: will test that - i've swithced of the system beep
<Derek> i think it tries to load itself from the cd, so you can browse or whatever, as you install
<dilch> adamh, well i recommended squid because it has the largest collection of documentation out there, and is easy to use
<rambo3> Derek it is not liveCD/install CD , it doesnt use X to install .
<dilch> adamh,  just set and forget
<adamh> dilch: Okay, I'll give it a shot. THanks.
<Derek> rambo3, do you have a link to a download for a live cd?
<odix> derek, dhcpcd eth0
<odix> get internet up
<odix> then download envy
<odix> install
<Derek> should i call that at prompt?
<odix> envy -t
<odix> yes
<Derek> ok , give me a minute .. need to get back
<odix> ifconfig eth0 up
<odix> dhcpcd eth0
<Derek> rambo3, at Vista screen when i open disc, it says its a livecd
<rambo3> Derek, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<pyrohotdog> afflux: you way worked. Thanks!
<afflux> pyrohotdog: oh i seem to be lagging, sry
<Derek> odix, almost there, thanks for being patient, you too rambo3
<odix> derek, when you boot livecd, can you get to a gui ?
<rambo3> choose your country and then choose server then "Other installation options "
<adamh> dilch: holy crap, that was easy! Thanks :)
<Derek> odix, it goes 5 selection menu
<yellowChicken> odix: envy ? for sounds?
<Derek> with f(keys) for options
<dilch> adamh, lol, i told you
<odix> so you can ?
<odix> is one of the selections boot ubuntu from hard disk ?
<odix> like 3 from the top
<Derek> permission denied ifconfig eth0 up
<odix> sudo
<odix> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Derek> that worked
<massctrl> hi where does udev store which mac address is mapped to which interface naming such as eth1, eth2 etc,....
<Derek> just brought me back to prompt
<odix> sudo dhcpcd eth0
<odix> rambo..i guessing he installed it and X is crashing
<CactusWiZaRd> what difference is between metacity, beryl and gtk-themes in gnome-look.org?
<Derek> sudo dhcpcd eth0 <command not found>
<adamh> CactusWiZaRd: If you don't know, then ignore the beryl themes entirely
<CactusWiZaRd> adamh: k
<halex-ab> CactusWiZaRd, Metacity is the border thing around your windows basically, and GTK themes are the buttons and stuff..
<adamh> CactusWiZaRd: Metacity themes will change the way window borders look. GTK themes will change the way buttons and scrollbars look.
<rambo3> CactusWiZaRd, metacity is window borders for programs
<Derek> would you like me to restart and go back to initial screen?
<CactusWiZaRd> oh, ok... thanks
<yellowChicken> odix: dhcpcd is not on ubuntu, ubuntu use dhclient eth0
<odix> would are your options at that screen ?
<Derek> give me a minute
<odix> derek
<odix> dhclient eth0
<odix> sudo..
<odix> try that
<odix> im use to slack ;p
<Derek> just restarted :P
<odix> man
<Derek> give me a sec
<Derek> ill tell you at promotp
<odix> choose boot ubuntu form hard disk
<odix> if thats an option
<Derek> options are:
<Derek> Start of install ubuntu
<Derek> Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<Derek> Check cd for defects
<Derek> Memory Test
<Derek> Boot from First hard Disk
<odix> boot first from hard disk
<Derek> f1 - help f2 language f3 - keymap f4 - vga f5 - accessibility f6 - other options
<odix> get to a prompt
<Derek> boot first from hard disk goes to windows
<odix> hmm
<odix> you dont have a dualboot ?
<Derek> no
<odix> start or install ubuntu
<Derek> that gives error
<odix> did you try safe mode ?
<Derek> going into windows safe mode?
<odix> no
<odix> ubuntu graphics safe mode
<Derek> yes
<Derek> same error
<odix> check to see if your card is supported
<odix> what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<odix> Edgy ?
<Derek> 6.2
<Derek> 6.1*
<arooni> help! control + F now launches a random terminal window
<arooni> how can i stop this madness???
<Derek> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso is what i downloaded
<odix> just a second
<yellowChicken> Derek: 6.10 kind of suck, i use 6.06
<wwq222> hey is there a command to list all processes on the system?
<rambo3> .1
<CactusWiZaRd> yellowChicken: you're wrong!
<yellowChicken> CactusWiZaRd: wifi no wokie on 6.10
<Derek> there is an alternate download , iso image
<quiteFrank> wwq222: ps -A
<rambo3> feisty will be better then 6.06
<wwq222> thanks
<Derek> im going to try that one
<odix> download the alternative cd
<odix> yellow he has a fairly new gfx card
<Derek> its going pretty slow 600kb/s
<yellowChicken> rambo3: yes, looking forward for 7.04
<odix> older versions might do worse
<mneptok> yellowChicken: Atheros?
<yellowChicken> mneptok: yes
<yellowChicken> mneptok: how you know?
<oiaohm> Attempting to get webmin to work in ubuntu No internet connection form machine with ubuntu.
<odix> rambo... can you tell me why i cant place files in my newly mounted ext2...permission denied..tried chmod
<CactusWiZaRd> well, i sure hope that future versions of ubuntu won't change too much from what i have used to now :P
<odix> +x
<mneptok> yellowChicken: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules will get you 802.11x on 6.10
<odix> ya i like ubuntu more then the older versions of mandrake
<odix> for user friendliness
* mneptok whispers "then is a time is te past. the word is 'than'."
<Derek> what do you guys think of Mac OsX?
<yellowChicken> mneptok: don't remember, but i was using synaptic and the box for linux restricted modules are checked
<badserii> Is there a version of Automatix CD for Dapper? Or if not, is there any equivalent package?
<mneptok> badserii: please do not use Automatix
<rambo3> odix no i dont know those ones should be mounted in fstab and without permission things it should work
<rambo3> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<odix> 6.1
<yellowChicken> mneptok: how you know am using atheros?
<fnf> badseni: don't use Automatix if you want a stable system
<rambo3> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<badserii> thanks
<mneptok> yellowChicken: i pay attention.
<odix> i can see my partitions
<odix> they are mounted
<odix> correctly
<odix> but i cant move information to my ext2...
<fnf> !enter | odix
<ubotu> odix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<odix> right ;] 
<fnf> odix: what did mv say ?
<Derek> and for the previous question, yes im trying to install Edgy
<odix> odix@odix-desktop:~$ cp screenshot.bmp /media/hda3
<odix> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/hda3/screenshot.bmp': Permission denied
<I> Does anyone know a link for the edgy .deb network-manager-gnome packages?
<mneptok> I: and all of its dependencies?
<yellowChicken> mneptok: ?
<odix> apt-get build-dep
<odix> fnf any suggestions ?
<Derek> If I upgraded my video card using Vista, could that be the issue in why my Ubuntu will not install correctly? So if i roll back could that work?
<fnf> odix: that means your user account doesn't have the permission to change the mounted partition.
<fdsasdf> i dunno, im kinda noob at linux, but someone just said dpkg network-manager-gnome and i don't have internet on ubuntu yet
<nospi> how do i change my computer name?
<fnf> odix: usually for newly created partition you need to chown and chmod
<odix> hmm
<odix> i chmod +x
<yellowChicken> mneptok: was it the other day that i said i have atheros?
<mneptok> Derek: how do you upgrade a video card with an OS?
<fdsasdf> so i can't apt-get
<odix> chane owner to odix ?
<fnf> odix: try 'ls -la /media', what does it say ?
<Derek> mneptok: Vista does it automatically
<rambo3> odix or users
<fnf> odix: yup. but a better solution would be change it to root:plugdev
<mneptok> Derek: Vista cannot upgrade hardware.
<nospi> anyone know?
<odix> gives me hda3
<matason> yellowChicken: Are you having problems with Atheros?
<Iznougoud> How the heck do I get Ubuntu to use a wireless NIC?
<Derek> Vista itself doesn't upgrade it, but it checks to see if it can be updated, and then upgrades the firmware for you, via the video card's website
<odix> wow ;] 
<fnf> odix: I need to see the permission/user/group of /media/hda3
<odix> just had to chmod the /dev and not the mount point
<odix> stupid me
<odix> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 2007-03-14 04:46 hda3
<yellowChicken> matason: yes for 6.10 but now using 6.06, wifi workie
<Derek> However, my point is, if the ATI card was upgraded to be Vista capable, I wonder if that is the problem showing the screens in the X Desktop
<mneptok> Derek: weren't you installing a server?
<odix> wait still not working ;p
<fnf> odix: try "sudo chown -v root:plugdev /media/hda3" and "sudo chmod -v g+w /media/hda3"
<rambo3> Derek, that is not possible
<Derek> rambo3, what is not possible?
<Derek> mneptok, I just want Ubuntu
<rambo3> ATI card was upgraded to be Vista capable
<fnf> odix: I forgot, add -R parameter to both commands
<matason> yellowChicken: Ah OK - I'm on 6.06 and it works OK except it's extremely slooooowww!
<Derek> A video card would not be upgraded to work with Direct X.10?
<mneptok> Derek: if you want a server, you do not need X
<fdsasdf> can someone please tell me where i can get the network-manager-gnome files for edgy in a web browser. i've tryed looking through archive.ubuntu.com and i cant find it
<rambo3> !madwifi | fdoving
<ubotu> fdoving: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<odix> perfect
<odix> thanks.
<Derek> mneptok: I dont need a server, I just want ubuntu period, and the install is erroring, from the Live CD
<mneptok> fdsasdf: you can't install just the .deb because n-m-g has a lot of dependencies
<odix> mneptok..
<mneptok> Derek: so get the alternate CD
<fdsasdf> :(
<yellowChicken> matason: works fast here. had hardware address error on 6.10
<odix> fdsa: open up synpatics
<Derek> mneptok, 31.6% done :P
<Rooy> nospi: in Network Settings or smt in admin, I'm on Vietnamese here
<matason> Is there something "stronger" than rm -rf for removing files that seem to be corrupt?
<odix> package manager
<fdsasdf> isn't there a file with all the dependicies in it?
<nospi> Rooy, ok i'll check it out, thanks
<mneptok> fdsasdf: no.
<MasseR> matason: No but do fsck on the drive
<matason> yellowChicken: Oh really? I'm on an IBM X31
<fnf> matason: how do you know it was corrupted ?
<odix> if hes running gnome cant he just use reposits ?
<yellowChicken> i am on toshiba satellite
<MasseR> matason: I had similar trouble, had to fsck to fix it :)
<nospi> Rooy, done, thanks
<nospi> Rooy, brb, gotta login again
<yellowChicken> lappy computer
<MasseR> Then it was rm -fr 'able
<matason> fnf: I'm guessing, the file attributes are all ?
<Rooy> nospi: thought it require reboot
<mneptok> odix: he wants to dowload the packages for local installation on another machine.
<odix> o
<fnf> matason: nope, it indicates there's no user/group applied to it. Just use chown.
<matason> fnf: Thank you
<fdsasdf> mneptok: would one of these files have the dependicies in them? http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/
<matason> I still have plenty to learn
<mneptok> fdsasdf: no
<Derek> Where can I find a list of video cards that have issue with Ubuntu? (or something like it)
<fdsasdf> :(
<odix> fda you want the deps ?
<mneptok> fdsasdf: GNOME source repositories have nothing to do with Ubuntu binary repos
<odix> dhcdbd, libnl1-pre6, libnm-util0, network-manager
<mneptok> odix: please don't
<fdsasdf> fine ill just turn my router to wep and back after ive donwloaeded them from the terminal
<fnf> Derek: I think you'd better find whether your card works with Ubuntu, or rather, the Linux kernel.
<Derek> fnf, how do I go about doing that?
<odix> fdsa becareful i got airsnort and know where you live.
<Derek> fdsasdf: WEP sucks
<odix> mneptok, sorry.
<mneptok> odix: i know you're trying to help, but n-m-g has a LOT more deps than the ones you listed.
<cypherdelic> hello there
<fnf> Derek: search "<your card>" "Ubuntu" "problem" ;) if a lot of them shows up, it is probably not good. Hypothetical of course
<fdsasdf> derek: how else am i gonna get the network-manager-gnome sutff?
<odix> download the cd
<Derek> fnf, haha
<odix> like he said
<fnf> Derek: nvidia is currently the best supported though.
<Derek> fdsasdf, I do not know
<Derek> ATI here :(
<odix> ati actually outperforms nvidia almost everytime
<mneptok> fdsasdf: just use WEP for 10 minutes. or set up WPA by hand
<matason> fnf: I did chown user:group filename etc and I got "Cannot access --- no such file or directory"
<Derek> WPA is far better than WEP
<odix> matason then you typed it in wrong
<odix> derek, but still crackable ;p
<fdsasdf> or i could just turn off wireless security
<Derek> WPA is very hard to crack, WEP is much easier
<fnf> matason: are you sure the file is actually there ?. Where is it ?
<fdsasdf> how do wep keys work? there are like 4 of them
<nospi> Rooy, yeah, that did it. thanks
<nospi> Rooy, do you know which is the best shell for newbies?
<Rooy> nospi: yw
<odix> hexadecimal
<odix> weak.
<matason> fnf: It's listed when I do ls -la
<odix> for 64 bit encrypt
<Rooy> nospi: i always use bash, never tried anything different
<fnf> matason: what was the output of ls -la ?
<Rooy> nospi: google around for some .bashrc files of people
<nospi> Rooy, ok, i'm just muckin around with bash and sh. in sh you can't press up to use a previous command
<nospi> Rooy, ok
<Rooy> nospi: lots of interesting things you can do
<matason> fnf: ?--------- ? ?    ?      ?                ?  the-file
<Derek> 64 bit encryption is weaksauce now
<nospi> Rooy, cool
<nospi> Rooy, this is VERY different to windows lol
<Derek> almost Brute Force easy
* mneptok hugs zsh
<fnf> matason: gah, the file size doesn't even show up. In which case you'd want to fsck it first.
<matason> fnf: Ah OK thanks :)
<Derek> fdsasdf: wikipedia + WEP = how they work
<odix> 512kb wep is still weaksauce
<Derek> WPA is the best to use for Wireless Security
<joerlend> I've installed the package wordpress from the universe, and it's dependencies. How do I use it? I can't find it anywhere.
<matason> fnf: So basically it is a corrupt file?
<matason> fnf: And fsck checks the disk?
<Rooy> Derek: they have born WPA2, you know :)
<Derek> rooy: haha they do :)
<fnf> matason: I can't speak for sure. But most likely so.
<z0rz> Is there any easy way to see what program is writing to the system log?
<z0rz> /var/log/syslog
<Derek> but I believe as you increase encryption you decrease performance
<fnf> matason: yup, umount it then fsck.
<Rooy> z0rz: sudo lsof /var/log/syslog should give open handles at once instance, not sure how to follow it though
<Flannel> joerlend: /usr/share/wordpress/  and read the readme.html, I think
<matason> fnf: Thanks for your help and also everyone else :)
<fnf> matason: you're welcome.
<dilch> do any of the gstreamer plugins allow Ryhthmbox to play wmas? If so , which one?
<z0rz> Rooy: It only shows syslogd in the list
<Rooy> dilch: try installing gstreamer-plugin-bad
<fnf> dilch: Have you tried UbuntuGuide ?
<dilch> Rooy, i did, no dice
<dilch> fnf, yep
<z0rz> Anyways, my problem is.. Every single packet (bandiwdth traffic) is being logged to my syslog and it's resulting in some nasty CPU usage
<Derek> anyone use WINE to play WoW?
<Rooy> dilch: then gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Derek> z0rz: why are you logging packets?
<odix> derek, i wouldnt try it
<dilch> Rooy, ok, that was the next one i was going to try
<z0rz> Derek: I have no idea...
<odix> cedega maybe ?
<fnf> dilch: Tried play the file with totem ?
<z0rz> Derek: I want to turn it off.. but I have no clue which program is doing it
<Derek> z0rz: do you have any network sniffers?
<lisapc> mneptok, hello, u here?
<z0rz> Zenoss and iftop
<z0rz> and maybe some other ones.. I forget what I installed
<dilch> fnf, not yet. I'm just trying to get all the default programs to work nicely first
<fnf> dilch: gstreamer (or any Linux MPs in existence) cannot play DRM-ed WMAs
<nospi> anyone know any links to hacking guides?
<lisapc> sometimes when I load Ubuntu i have sound, and sometimes I dont!  Instead of rebooting, can I do a command to fix sound?
<nospi> im new to linux, want to learn to hack. not for any malicious purposes, it's just interesting and i want to learn
<Derek> zorz: try disabling/uninstalling your network monitoring one at a time
<dilch> fnf, yeah, these aren't DRMed
<Rooy> nospi: very good read http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/
<nospi> Rooy, thanks
<Derek> one of them is probably being configured to record all packets
<dilch> was easy enough to install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 to get mp3 working, anyway
<Sp4rKy> odix: do you need more information about E ?
<fnf> dilch: did you try it with mplayer ?. Can't all WMAs you have be played ?
<HexDump> hi all!
<z0rz> Is there a way to see what packages you have installed with apt-get ?
<odix> sp4rky, im trying to run gnome+ E
<odix> how can i do that?
<nospi> Rooy, you're full of good information :)
<rambo3> z0rz, use dpkg -L
<nospi> Rooy, i found this, http://www.hetland.org/python/instant-hacking.php but it won't load
<Rooy> nospi: :) just on a 8KB/s connection
<rambo3> z0rz, use dpkg -l
<lisapc> !seen mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mneptok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dilch> fnf, yes, i can play them in mplayer
<z0rz> Thanks
<nospi> Rooy,  :O 8kb/s ??
<Rooy> nospi: and gonna be cut altogether soon
<Derek> if you want to have fun, connect your computer directly to your modem, and see which computers are connected directly as well
<Rooy> nospi: do you have previous programming experience?
<Sp4rKy> odix: start gnome and then run "enlightenment_start" ?
<odix> sp4rky ?
<mneptok> was i summoned?
<fnf> dilch: media format supports in Edgy is pretty clunky compared to Feisty, but WMA is entirely possible, can you pastebin all the gstreamer packages you have installed ?
<Sp4rKy> odix: i think if you do that, E wm will override the Gnome wm
<nospi> Rooy, sort of. i sort of dabbled in C++ but i get bored easily. gave up on that. i've tried a lot, visual basic, C, C++
<nospi> Rooy, now that i think about it that's only 3
<dilch> fnf, well i'm just installing ffmeg now, so i'll tell you how that works out
<Derek> Zorz: Zenoss has a reporting log of Change History of packets, it could be that its recording all changes on your network
<odix> command not found
<fnf> dilch: all -good/bad/ugly and their -multiverse counterpart should be installed. You'll no longer have to worry about playing any of them.
<Derek> ew.. C++
<Rooy> nospi: ah then, i think there's Dive Into Python installed on your Ubuntu, it's a good book for not-so-new people to Python
<dilch> fnf, it's taking a while - have massive packet loss to the US today
<nospi> Rooy, i know lots of web scripting languages though, HTML, CSS, JS, little bit of PHP
<HexDump> I want to delete a user in ubuntu. I have connected with it before through putty, and now when I use deluser it complains about it is being logged in (another session?). Is there anyway to kill (make logout) this user from a root account?
<nospi> Rooy, ok, i'll check it out
<z0rz> Derek: Problem is, I can't even find that in dpkg -l
<Derek> what use is a non-object oriented language?
<odix> hexdump..ya
<lisapc> mneptok, yes :)
<fdsasdf> ive turned the wireless key to WEP and it still wont connect. so i turned it off and STILL it wont connect WTF
<dilch> Derek, yeah, because C is so unuseful ...
<Ribs> HexDump, ps -u username
<Derek> Zorz: no clue dude
<Ribs> HexDump, then kill those processes
<Rooy> nospi: having a book pre-installed by ubuntu gives a big win for the language to me
<mneptok> HexDump: "ps aux | grep $username" and "kill -9 $pid" all their processes
<fnf> dilch: take your time. Btw, Feisty is in a stable state to use daily. My uptime is 7 days without a hitch now.
<lisapc> mneptok, I typd that command u gave me to get sound working. modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; sleep 10 && modprobe snd-hda-intel.  bit it says:  FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<lisapc> mneptok, any solution please?
<mneptok> lisapc: i don't recall that conversation
<odix> its already working lisapc ?
<Derek> dilch: I was joking, but as far as non-OS goes, what else would you use non-object oriented languages for?
<nospi> Rooy, yeah, ubuntu recommends python to new programmers
<dilch> nospi, a good way to start is to look at the metasploit packages, see how the exploits work and how to make payloads etc
<HexDump> oh, ok. I thought it should be done troough a force switch in the deluser. Thanks agonna try it.
<odix> or the i/o's are conflicting ? right ?
<nospi> dilch, metasploit? where can i look at them?
<z0rz> Derek: Zenoss isn't even listed in dpkg -l
<lisapc> mneptok, yes! we talkeds about this 2 days ago.  U said instead of having to reboot, u gave me that command
<Derek> Python is a great language, Id also recommend Ruby
<fnf> Derek: There're several more programming idioms, not just OOP.
<lisapc> mneptok, you said its due to speed of lading modules, maybe fixed in next version
<Derek> fnf: /agree
<dilch> fnf, heh, my best freebsd box uptime is 124 days ... have to reboot soon though ...
<dilch> nospi, google it
<ctrl_x> i have just partioned the 40 Gb HDD 20 Gb for win98 Se and 20 Gb for Ubuntu but ubuntu wont install in 20 Gb
<ctrl_x> any help
<nospi> dilch, ok, thanks, i'll check em out
<odix> ubuntu will install in 3
<lisapc> mneptok, but when I type that command you gave me, it says:  FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<mneptok> lisapc: could be. what isn't making sound?
<Derek> haha, my prof programs in OpenBSD, its pretty hardcore :P
<Pie-rate> why does xmms sound like garbage while rhythmbox works fine?
<Rooy> all: and there's also http://stackless.com
<lisapc> odix, yes it works!  but sometimes sound doesnt and I need to aleays reboot
<gago0021> hello, what are the things needed to setup a file and mail server running on ubuntu with gui?
<fdsasdf> WHY DOES UBUNTU HATE MEEE
<lisapc> mneptok, nothing is making sound
<Derek> develops*
<dilch> der0b, dunno, to be cool and use COBOL? ;)
<lisapc> mneptok, dead silence
<fnf> dilch: yeah, but anything more than 1 week uptime is considered suitable for desktop daily use, IMO.
<odix> gago, imap..
<dilch> Derek, i use OpenBSD for my firewall box .. nice
<ctrl_x> ubuntu creat partition where my win98se installed what i do???
<c1|freaky> hi all. whats a good program which which i can find out which processes are using how much bandwidth?
<odix> gago..and ftp server
<Derek> dlich: paranoid are we?
<lisapc> mneptok, will killall esd help?
<dilch> fnf, yes, of course ... i just wanted to brag about uptime ;)
<daya> how can i install ubuntu 6.06 in text mode
<c1|freaky> console
<z0rz> c1|freaky: use iftop
<c1|freaky> ok, thx
<odix> ctrl_x, if you didnt resize and create a new ext3 partition, your sol.
<c1|freaky> iftop doesnt show the processes
<lisapc> mneptok, or do I always need to keep rebooting to get sound back?
<c1|freaky> only shows the destination and source
<z0rz> c1|freaky: Yeah sorry I didn't read the full question
<fnf> dilch: you beat me to it :p the longest I've had is around 60 days.
<gago0021> odix: are there references where i can know of the steps in setting up one?
<z0rz> c1|freaky: Yeah, I'm not sure on that one
<c1|freaky> ok thx
<z0rz> c1|freaky: I'd kinda like a progrma liek that too
<ctrl_x> odix, what  didnt get you
<xipietotec> anyone have any idea why I'm getting this? http://rafb.net/p/FGekbp42.html
<c1|freaky> i know there is one i just can't remember its name
<odix> gago, yes, and ubuntu will help make this easy
<z0rz> c1|freaky: Wouldn't netstat do that?
<Derek> So apparently if you change the date of Vista to 2099 on install, your OS won't ask for activation till then
<mneptok> lisapc: what are you using that uses ESD?
<peterbe> Why doesn't this work?:  if [ `date +%M` > 30 ] ; then
<ctrl_x> odix, firstly i partition my hdd
<dilch> fnf, ok, ffmpeg didn't do it, so i'll install the rest of the gstreamer plugins and see how I go. I should just stick with xmms (which i usually use) but i really want to get it working in Ryhthmbox for once :)
<odix> ctrl_x, the question is what didnt YOU get.
<peterbe> I get the same result with: if [ `date +%M` < 30 ] ; then
<lisapc> mneptok, using nothing atm
<dilch> fnf, heh we have a solaris box at work that has been up for almost 3 years .. i kid not
<ctrl_x> odix, what u sais above
<fnf> dilch: and the convenient preview feature of nautilus.
<ctrl_x> odix, what u said above
<odix> ctrl_x, you partition right, 20 gb ntfs 20 gb ext 3 ?
<mneptok> lisapc: any ESD or OSS app is going to exclusively lock the sound for its own use. ALSA does not.
<odix> or does 98se still use fat32? whatever...
<ctrl_x> odix, i used Fdisk to creat part for win 98 20 Gb
<lisapc> mneptok, but why does sound work 90% of the time I boot?
<c1|freaky> no it also doesnt list the processes
<Derek> ok, burning ISO alternate disk image, /crosses-fingers
<ctrl_x> odix, another 20Gb didnt formatted
<odix> ctrl_x you have to format it
<fnf> dilch: not really extraordinary for a real server, but I have a laptop. 60 days without kernel updates is not quite good.
<lkthomas> guys, how could I tell where to save the fax on hylafax server ?
<fdsasdf> do i defanetly need more than just the .deb file to install network manager?
<odix> partition magic man
<mneptok> lisapc: because you haven't used an ESD/OSS app at that point
<ctrl_x> odix, after that i installed ubuntu
<dilch> fnf, exactly
<dilch> fnf, that's why the freebsd server is getting rebooted soon
<ctrl_x> odix, but it was installed in win98 part creating new part there
<Derek> ctrl_X why install 98?
<jdr_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ctrl_x> odix, i wanna use dual boot
<ctrl_x> Derek, dual boot is not good
<odix> ctrl_x, lol, del your ubuntu files on that partition, use the live cd, run gparted, format your unused 20gb to ext3, then install ubuntu on that
<odix> whats wrong with dual boot
<lisapc> mneptok, so whats my solution?  I just keep rebooting Edgy until sound works again?
<ctrl_x> odix, what???
<mneptok> lisapc: don't use ESD/OSS apps
<ceu> www.dell.com/linuxsurvey vote for ubuntu! (old link? :-))
<Lice> I think i've found a security issue with TOP...
<ctrl_x> odix, sorry i am new in ubuntu
<mneptok> lisapc: or accept that once you do, no more sound until a reboot.
<Lice> if you press d then write 0.000000000000001 it uses the whole cpu power :S
<wolfgang_> hi
<odix> so your saying ubuntu installed on your win98 partition, so when you boot win98 can you see your ubuntu files ?
<HexDump> well, no way to delete the user :). It seems no user "test" (the name of the user) is having any process running, but cant delete it
<lisapc> mneptok, what ESD/OSS apps would I be using?
<Derek> Lice, whats that?
<Lice> whats what?
<ctrl_x> odix, So what i do for dual boot
<Derek> issue with TOp
<lisapc> mneptok, 90% of the time I hear the sound at login screen
<mneptok> lisapc: sorry, just sent the crystal ball out for a wak and polish ;)
<odix> ctrl_x, bro, come on
<wolfgang_> can someone answer me a short question about webalizer and apache2?
<lisapc> mneptok, and 10% nothing
<mneptok> *wax
<odix> ctrl_x, put the cd in and install it on your emtpy 20 gigs, ubuntu will do the rest.
<Lice> Derek you can make it check the processes every nano second..
<dilch> actually, I just made a decision. I'm going to delete these few wma files I have and download the songs in mp3
<lisapc> mneptok, so whats my solution?  just reboot everytime I dont have sound?
<dilch> fight the power!
<odix> trust in it!!!!
<Lice> Derek and it uses the whole cpu power to..gonan create a account with no rights to see if i can do it
<ctrl_x> odix, i have live CD, it took me to desktop
<mneptok> lisapc: start looking in the BIOS. what happens on a cold boot? from a Windows restart?
<odix> ctrl_x click install unbuntu!!!
<wolfgang_> can someone answer me a short question about webalizer and apache2?
<ctrl_x> odix, ya i did after that it install live, then there is install icon created on desktop
<lisapc> mneptok, cold boot, straight into Ubuntu
<lisapc> anyway, ill reboot
<lisapc> brb
<odix> lol
<odix> ctrl_x, click install on desktop
<Derek> Lice, haha nice
<ctrl_x> odix, when i run it 3 options come
<odix> ctrl_x...ok...what are they
<Lice> Derek :(
<odix> this is the last one for the night
<Derek> Lice, go exploit it
<ctrl_x> odix, format whole 40 gb,
<ctrl_x> odix, creat a part
<Lice> Derek i only got a account on my own server :P
<Derek> Lice, haha how many people join your server?
<odix> ctrl_x is there one big 40gb drive on the screen or one 20gb windows /dev/hda1 and one 20gb emtpy one
<Lice> Derek its my own XD
<ctrl_x> odix, yes yes 20Gb fat
<ctrl_x> odix, and another 20 Gb unpart
<odix> click on the empy 20gb thats not formatited
<Derek> how come people cannot see when i type /msg "blah"
<Lice> you gotta chose what channel derek
<c0nv1ct> Derek: you probably need to register with nickserv
<odix> click format to ext3 or installl ubuntu on this partition
<ctrl_x> odix, when i try to use it, ubuntu install on win98
<odix> no...
<odix> it wont
<Lice> Derek if you write /msg blah you write to blah
<lisapc> mneptok, ok i rebooted and now sound is working! it seems whenever I do a cold boot sound doesnt work
<Lice> Derek and not to the channel
<ctrl_x> odix, creating part there
<fdsasdf> do i defanetly need more than just the .deb file to install network manager?
<Derek> what if i go /msg Lice "words"
<Lice> Derek i think :p
<mneptok> lisapc: you just did a cold boot. and sound is working.
<lisapc> mneptok, no
<odix> good, good, make it an ext3 and click no when it asks for a swap drive
<Lice> Derek you gotta auth with nickserv :p
<Derek> conv1ct, how do you register?
<djsmacedo> how to do live streaming video?
<ctrl_x> oh i have to again reinstall
<mneptok> !register > Derek
<lisapc> mneptok, cold boot is the first boot from powering on PC.  warm boot is second or more reboots after inital boot :)
<odix> yes
<Derek> !register > Derek
<odix> ctrl_x a livecd is never really installed bro
<lisapc> mneptok, all I know is that when I first turn on my PC sound never works!, but then I reboot and it works :P
<odix> thats why its a livecd...but now you can install ubuntu to your hd OFF the livecd
<ctrl_x> odix, i know that,
<TimothyP> Hello, sinds today's (or yesterday's) update on feisty 7.04 to xserver-xorg , nvidia-glx isn't working anymore, so I'm stuck with the "nv" driver again instead of "nvidia". Who can help me ? (also compiling the latest nvidia kernel module doesn't work ...)
<mneptok> lisapc: 05:59 < lisapc> mneptok, cold boot, straight into Ubuntu
<odix> lisapc is it when you boot from windows to ubuntu ?
<mneptok> lisapc: so that was a lie, or .... ;)
<odix> cause windows could lock up your card...i/o errors
<lisapc> odix, my PC is OFF. And then I turn power on and boot straight into Ubuntu, but sound never works!  I aleays have to reboot
<mneptok> TimothyP: /join #ubuntu+1 for Feisty questions
<TimothyP> ok thank you :)
<HexDump> any help here? cant find any user running any process with name "test" running ps -u test | grep test or ps -aux | grep test but cant delete the user because linux says it is logged in . Damn computer :).
<lisapc> mneptok, no, its just your listening skills need polishing ;) heh
<TimothyP> original name btw :)
<mneptok> HexDump: ps aux | grep test
<HexDump> mneptok: same mate, I tried both
<lisapc> mneptok, my very FIRST boot
<mneptok> lisapc: your BIOS is the problem
<HexDump> mneptok: only the grep process is shown
<lisapc> mneptok, LOL! no. its ubuntu problem
<lisapc> mneptok, never have this problem with other OS on my PC
<fdsasdf> can osmeone please tell me how i can get network manager on windows. stick it on a usb drive. and then put it on ubuntu. is it possible?
<lisapc> mneptok,  knoppix has sound, Vista has sound.  but Edgy doesnt
<mneptok> HexDump: sudo userdel -rf test
<Derek> .
<odix> fdsasdf you know itsp ossible
<lisapc> mneptok, i doubt its BIOS problem ;)
<Derek> .
<odix> download all the deps
<odix> ctrl_x you got it buddy ?|
<mneptok> lisapc: OK, you know better than i do.
<Vigenere> .
<lisapc> mneptok, yes I do :) hehe ;)
* mneptok puts lisapc on /ignore
<Vigenere> !register > Vigenere
<fdsasdf> odix: but from where? ive searched archive.ubuntu.com
<lisapc> mneptok, but seriously, u cant blame this on my BIOS when sound works in other OS
<HexDump> mneptok: this worked. Why didnt it showed any test process before?
<odix> fdsasdf extract an iso of a disc image with all the packages onto a usb
<crdlb> Vigenere, are you reading the pm from ubotu?
<Vigenere> crdlb Im sorry?
<Vigenere> aka Derek btw
<djsmacedo> how to do live streaming video?
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone please tell me how can I force xorg to use a refresh rate and resolution ,it`s killing my eyes
<odix> search on google djs
<fdsasdf> odix: i cant find the packages, i can only find the .deb file of it
<crdlb> Vigenere, that command makes the bot send you a message telling you how to register
<djsmacedo> odix: i'm googling...
<odix> djdarkman its in desktop settings
<mneptok> lisapc: using your logic, since i can breathe on a mountain, and i can breathe in a valley, the fact i cannot breathe underwater is because water is broken, and it has nothing to do with my lungs.
<Vigenere> Yes, im trying to register this name
<djsmacedo> odix: but i need some opinion
<odix> fdsasdf, isn't there some package DVD or cd with ubuntu like mandriva ?
<fdsasdf> odix: i may have found them
<lisapc> mneptok, so why does it always work when I first boot into other OS?
<DjDarkman> odix system settings writes only trash to the xorg.conf
<Vigenere> As for the issue with Ubutnu and Desktop X, it seems downloading the alternate version was the solution
<fdsasdf> odix: ive got the ubuntu install disc?
<DjDarkman> and it overwrites everthing else
<odix> no no ...
<c1|freaky> iptraf is a really good tool to monitor bandwidth usage! :)
<nospi> how do i install this metasploit framework?
<mneptok> lisapc: because tho other OSes anticipate a broken BIOS or have crufty workarounds?
<odix> vigenere = derek ?
<crdlb> Vigenere, you need to type: /msg nickserv register Vigenere password
<nospi> it gave me a tar.gz file which i extracted to my desktop, and now i have a framework-3.0-beta-3 folder
<kontingenz> someone using BIBUS? I try to import my endnote_Database
<fdsasdf> odix: would i download these fikles? http://packages.debian.org/testing/net/network-manager
<mneptok> fdsasdf: NO
<nospi> what folder do i put it in?
<mneptok> fdsasdf: ONE LAST IME. you CANNOT DOWNLOAD .debs!
<odix> lol
<lisapc> mneptok, wow, they are indeed clever to have that anticipation.
<razzorz> G'day all ....
<fdsasdf> mneptok, well i did
<TimothyP> that is that the Nashuatec DSm765 printer doesn't work anymore (CUPS) , I tried on multiple versions and clean installs, ubuntu 5.10 did not have this problem
<lisapc> mneptok, but thanks for your help. its ok. Ill just keep rebooting to get sound.
<TimothyP> I mean I have problem :)
<lisapc> mneptok, its only 1 reboot
<mneptok> fdsasdf: and n-m-g is going to crap itself 6 ways and never work. have fun.p
<fdsasdf> is there another way to get wpa to work?
<odix> does ubuntu offer packages cds like mandriva ?
<razzorz> needs some help with my mp3/dvd playback
<mneptok> fdsasdf: you can't grab random .deb files for *another distro* and expect them to work on Ubuntu
<gago0021> what is keroberos?
<odix> what are fig newtons ?
<stork> i suggest ubuntu should have means for naming USB devices, instead of just 'usbdisk-1' and such...
<rootpt> google it
<Duffman> its a key managment sustem
<odix> !ubuntu | fig newtowns
<ubotu> fig newtowns: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<odix> oo...
<razzorz> anyone... got a min or so?
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lisapc> mneptok, I appeciate your help though. thanks
<mneptok> odix: playing with the bots on this channel is a good way to join the Fedora community
<odix> hey i got a challenge....i challenge anyone in here to find a gtk live poker client
<DjDarkman> ohhh man is there no solution make xorg use the 1024x768@85Hz mode? does it have a mind of it`s own?
<Vigenere> fdsad what do you mean about is there another way to get WPA to work?
<odix> lol
<razzorz> help with codecs ... .. anyone?
<gago0021> what would be the best firewall for ubuntu?
<odix> people are so uptight ;] 
<CactusWiZaRd> razzorz: use vlc
<razzorz> do tell...
* odix apologizes to ubotu
<razzorz> what is VIC?
<lisapc> whats a good ftp client?  gftp ok?
<odix> vlc
<fdsasdf> no wonder people prefer windows
<Vigenere> gago get Guarddog
<razzorz> i really don't like windows.. once i am set up.
<odix> fdsasdf..i dont. the only thing good about windows is direct3d and game support
<razzorz> now ... about that codec's
<razzorz> Cact: what is vic?
<Vigenere> Windows is only good because all game developers, develop their games for Windows
<odix> razzorz open up synaptics enable reposits search vlc media and install the plugins
<fdsasdf> odix and how you can install something by double clickking  on it instead of compiling it from the source ect.
<lisapc> odix, vlc?
<mneptok> fdsasdf: you can esaily configure WPA without n-m-g if you'll just do some reading
<Frogzoo> !appdb | odix
<ubotu> odix: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<mneptok> fdsasdf: or use WEP to get n-m-g
<mneptok> fdsasdf: or turn off encryption to get n-m-g
<fdsasdf> mneptok i did, it didnt work
<odix> frogzoo...ya ya...wine supports direct3d....but come on....it still sucks compared to windows.
<mneptok> fdsasdf: 3 solutions. all of them do-able. what's the problem?
<Vigenere> ftp, try fugu
<Rooy> mneptok: disable n-m-g to get encryption?
<fdsasdf> ill try wep again
<mneptok> Rooy: read again. you got it backwards.
<Vigenere> why do you want encryption?
<razzorz> odix :dont see Vic media
<odix> is that a legitimate question?
<Vigenere> fdsasdf, are you trying to encrypt your router?
<mneptok> Vigenere: Fugu? for FTP? on Linux?
<Rooy> mneptok: i mean encryption is better than nm, i did that
<odix> razzorz for the 40th time v L c
<fdsasdf> vigenere, no,
<odix> L as in i LOVE fig newtons
<fdsasdf> vigenere, im trying to get netowrk manager
<Vigenere> mneptok, sorry fugu, may be OSX only
<razzorz> well it was the 3rd time and ya.. the  caps help
<DjDarkman> have you ever used a 17" crt monitor at 50Hz and 1024x768?
<ahmet_kool> i consider it a delicacy to eat out the kunt of a menstruating babe
<odix> fdsasdf whats so good about gnome network manager
<mneptok> Vigenere: not "may." "definitely is" ;)
<fdsasdf> odix: IT HAS WPA
<ahmet_kool> im lebonese
<ComboKiller> join #ubuntu-pl
<Vigenere> mneptok use Kasablanca for linux ftp
<ComboKiller> #j ubuntu-pl
<odix> fdsa...ok...and thats the only way you can get wpa ?
<ComboKiller> #j #ubuntu-pl
<mneptok> Vigenere: i stopped using FTP in 1997
<colo_work> isn't there a way to manually create missing locales on ubuntu?
<fdsasdf> odix, i dunno
<odix> fdsa, lol
<ComboKiller> #ubuntu-pl join
<fdsasdf> odix, i said im a linux noob
<mneptok> fdsasdf: WPA is installed right now
<Vigenere> fdsasdk, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Network_Manager_with_WPA
<fdsasdf> wpasupplicant yada yada didnt work
<mneptok> fdsasdf: you can make a WPA connection withoun installing anything
<yasi8h> when i startup my computer in ubuntu, i can play all the video and music files... but after sometime it all stops playing in all the players i have... no music and no video.. in totem if i try to play a movie the first few seconds of the movie gets played but then tottem freezes.. any help on this?
<Gilgamesh34> hello
<Gilgamesh34> can someone help me with my sound problem
<Vigenere> fdsasdk, hope that helps.
<odix> fdsasdf your trying to connect to someone with wpa or be an access point ?
<fdsasdf> some people dont gt it. if your tring to get wpa too work on ubuntu. it prbably means that they dont have access to the internet. so they cant donwload nmg
<fdsasdf> odix: im trying to connect to the internet
<odix> wpa is already on your system bro
<Gilgamesh34> so can anyone help?
<Gilgamesh34> anyone
<fdsasdf> odix, how do i get it to work thwen?
<odix> fdsasdf, download a wifi manager ?
<fdsasdf> like network manager gnome?
<DjDarkman> man thanks for the help I hope one day you will all get into the same situation as I am in right now ,and feel how a crt monitor can harm your eyes if that damm xorg doesn`t want to use the correct refresh rates
<odix> no no...
<odix> goto system>admin>networking
<Gilgamesh34> for the sound to work it says that u need a sound card
<Vigenere> fdsasdf, Select the Connections tab. Select the Ethernet connection interface from the list, then click the Properties button. Ensure that the button marked Enable this connection is checked. From the Configuration drop-list select DHCP/Static IP address, then click OK.
<Vigenere> Select the DNS tab add or delete DNS Servers in the DNS Servers list.
<Gilgamesh34> but isn't the soundcard that thing where ur phone jack and everything is
<lovers> #j / join
<Captain_Redbeard> Quick question... What lib does wine use to provide itself with internet capabilities? I'm having issues with programs under wine (running on amd64) won't connect to anything
<lovers> #j /jakarta
<fdsasdf> brb
<odix> fdsasdf, lol.
<odix> fdsasdf, 2 hours for that
<razzorz> odix: for the vlc- do i need all the plugins?
<vignesh> Hi
<odix> razzorz, might as well just get all of them to play all formats it support
<vignesh> I have an Intel 946GZ mobo and it has Sigmatel Audio
<Gilgamesh34> sup vig
<vignesh> How do I enable the mic.. Even in windows I have to open the Sigmatel control and make the port to act as the mic port.. How do I do that in Fedora 6 ?
<razzorz> odix: no harm will come about
<razzorz> lol
<odix> would you rather have the lips? or the whole package
<dilch> vignesh, nice question for an ubuntu channel ...
<yellow_chicken> which is the latest test release for 7.04?
<odix> naaa....only unless ubuntu is out to get you
<razzorz> Lips are good
<vignesh> sorry I mean ubuntu
<razzorz> but only one hole.. so ya.. the whole thing will do
<cypherdelic> vignesh: alsamixer, then allocate LINE and MIC with <SPACE>
<odix> lips are good....but its whats between them that counts
<odix> haha ;p
<robby> anyone know how to get a yahoo radio station to work in ubuntu?
* odix cracks himself up
<fdsasdf> vignere, i want wireless, how will that help? and there weren't any dns servers anyway
<odix> fdsasdf type in your wireless server name of your network under networking
<vignesh> cypherdelic: Its not present
<fdsasdf> er ok
<cypherdelic> vignesh: what alsamixer or the MIC tab?
<odix> goto properties, type in the password, use automatic dhcp, click apply or close or whatever
<vignesh> MIC
<vignesh> I only get master..
<odix> if that does not work your wireless is not setup right.
<yasi8h_>  /msg nickserv link yasi8h cvxs452
<cypherdelic> vignesh: then i have no clue
<robby> anyone know how to get a yahoo radio station to work in ubuntu? anyone at all?
<odix> ahhh!
<odix> yasi whats your email ?
<odix> robby have you tried streaming software ?
<yasi8h_> :)
<vignesh> I tried enabling pcm but even If I have ocm muted sound comes.. only the master control works
<yasi8h_> shit
<robby> odix: such as?
<odix> rhythmbox
<Vigenere> fads in your terminal type sudo iwconfig
<vignesh> anyone using a Intel 946GZ board ?
<robby> yeah but i cant find my radiostations address
<fdsasdf> odix: i already have
<robby> ive been googling it for a while
<robby> but cant seem to find anything
<odix> fdsasdf already have what ?
<razzorz> odix: now that there d/l and installed.. still can't play mp3;s
<Daedr> hi1
<fdsasdf> odix put the name of my wireles network in
<Vigenere> fdsasdf did you run "sudo iwconfig"
<odix> razzorz install xmms for mp3's
<carl__> Quick question... What lib does wine use to provide itself with internet capabilities? I'm having issues with programs under wine (running on amd64) won't connect to anything
<fdsasdf> no
<razzorz> kk ty
<fdsasdf> im a noob too linux
<odix> fdsasdf then click properties and put the password in
<fdsasdf> what does that do?
<fdsasdf> odix: i have
<robby> odix: yeah but i cant find my radiostations address
<odix> robby, thats yahoos or your problem
<robby> odix, is there a way to find it?
<chuck`_> I've installed pureftpd on this box and apparently there's a user that matches my login name and password and basically has root access to the entire computer... I'm not sure I feel very secure with that but it's not listed in the pure-ftpd users list in PureAdmin so I don't know how to remove it or why it's there.  Anyone know how i can do this?  or at least reassure me that this "root" user can only be logged into on the intranet?
<jammer> hi to all
<Xif> I'm having trouble capturing audio with my Mic
<mov> which configuration file should I use for setting /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu* parameters at startup/wakeup?
<razzorz> hey thanks Odix:... mp3's work
<odix> fdasdf so you click wireless conn, clicked properties, put in the NAME OF YOUR WIFI POINT not your name and put in the password, making sure password type is under ASCII
<odix> razzorz..np
<Xif> Is there a troubleshooting-guide for getting my microhpone working on Ubuntu?
<ochosi> very general question: how much does a stronger graphic chip help with video playback? (cause now my old pcs processor is running at 100% but the video is not 100% smooth)
<mneptok> Xif: alsamixer
<odix> then automatic config on the other setting
<mneptok> Xif: then un-mute the mic
<Xif> mneptok: I tried it.
<ochosi> Xif what kind of soundcard do you use?
<odix> then click OK then you should get a bar going back and forth trying to connect
<Xif> ochosi: I'm not even sure. something by Intel.
<_eMaX_> anyone here has a clear procedure on recompiling the kernel from the repositories' kernel source (which includes the ubuntu patches) so that one comes out with an exact copy of kernel and initramfs?
<odix> then when it closes open up firefox and try a website
<Xif> ochosi: how do I find out?
<jammer> Someone ca help me? I need to make a desktop shortcut that lunch a .sh script: someone knows the right command to input into command line?
<Xif> mneptok: I already followed http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_(Edgy_Eft)_on_a_ThinkPad_T60#Problem:_Microphone_doesn.27t_work
<mneptok> Xif: lspci
<ochosi> type in terminal lspci
<yasi8h> .
<Xif> mneptok, ochosi: Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<odix> jammer, create a shortcut to the script
<razzorz> ok odix: one down.. now what about dvd playback?
<odix> jammer, right click on the script and click create link
<odix> jammer, move the link to your desktop
<odix> razzorz, open up synaptics, click search, then put in dvd and hit enter
<ochosi> Xif so you've unmuted the mic-channel already means that you have this channel in your mixer, right?
<Xif> ochosi: yup
<Xif> ochosi: I can hear myself when "Analog Mix" is unmuted.
<odix> razzorz, vlc plays dvd
<odix> fdsadf where you at bro ?
<ochosi> Xif wow, that's weird
<ochosi> Xif you already had a look in the ubuntuforums.org?
<Xif> where?
<odix> whoever was asking about radio.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325107
<ochosi> Xif ubuntuforums.org there should be some audio troubleshooting
<denis> Hi. Is there a user-friendly way to change default settings for new users? (GNOME toolbars, menu items) Much better if I could create sort of "templates" with a bunch of settings predefined. (Dapper Drake)
<fdsasdf> odix: ive put all the info, it doesnt work
<odix> fdsasdf open up a terminal and type, sudo iwconfig
<odix> pm me the results
<fdsasdf> ok
<mneptok> sudo iwconfig $interface all
<odix> sudo wlanconfig eth0 destroy
<stork> how do i mount network drives as root on login?
<lkthomas> guys, I am working hylafax now, and it can't create chroot etc dir, anyone have idea why ?
<odix> sudo wlanconfig eth0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode managed
<odix> stork..edit /etc/fstab
<AaronL> when you do "connect to server.." in the places menu, where are those entries stored as i'd like to edit them manually?
<odix> sudo wlanconfig eth0 essid "your essid of the place your trying to connect to"
<odix> ubuntu uses wlanconfig right ;p ?
<stork> odix, can't mount network drives automatically with /etc/fstab
<odix> stork? dunno. sorry, samba ?
<denis> Hi. Is there a user-friendly way to change default settings for new users? (GNOME toolbars, menu items) Much better if I could create sort of "templates" with a bunch of settings predefined. (Dapper Drake)
<mneptok> denis: please allow >3 minutes before repeating
<jammer> odix: doesn't work!!!
<odix> denis, edit gnome configuration and place the file in the correct spot corresponding with the users gnome
<odix> jammer..what doesnt ?
<denis> odix, I've mentioned "user-friendly" :)
<Angelus> hello :) was wondering, is there a something that allows you to show the time on your desktop, like a big analogue clock. I've seen it on some web sites and it looks nice
<odix> jammer...has to
<yellow_chicken> how to check amount of swap memory?
<mneptok> Angelus: gdesklets
<colo_work> cat /proc/swaps
<jammer> odix: is a .sh shellscript sqldeveloper.sh under /home/jammer/sqldeveloper dir... I've tried to make shortcut and then put it on my desktop of the same user.... but nothing to do it doesn't start.
<colo_work> @ yellow_chicken
<mneptok> yellow_chicken: free -h
<fdsasdf> odix: it has detected my wireless thing but it wont connect
<Frogzoo> yellow_chicken: swapon -s
<razzorz> odix:great... dvd's mp3,  now how bout my quick cam ?
<odix> razzorz, what am i, wiki ?
<razzorz> not quite
<odix> razzors, haha
<razzorz> but getin closse
<razzorz> lol
<fdsasdf> odix: ive put in the   right essid and password, put it to automatic (DHCP)
<Frogzoo> Angelus: gdesklets
<razzorz> once i know never have to ask again RIGHT
<jammer> odix: normally when I startt it with ./sqldeveloper.sh it works correctly... but nothing to do weither your method and shortcut wizard... I've Edgy
<razzorz> lol
<Angelus> cool thanks for your help!
<odix> razzorz, open up, synaptics and make sure multiverse is enabled...search for webcam
<odix> jammer, create a "launcher", with the ../path/to/your/.shfile
<yellow_chicken> thanks
<odix> right click on desktop, create launcher
<fdsasdf> i think my wireless dongel may not support WEP im not sure
<odix> of course it does
<fdsasdf> then i have no idea why its not working
<odix> i think your access point is not setup right
<odix> wep has nothing to do with it, what kind of wireless card do you have ?
<fdsasdf> lol
<fdsasdf> i dont
<razzorz> odix: dont see multiverse
<denis> Is there a user-friendly way to change default settings for new users? (GNOME toolbars, menu items) Much better if I could create sort of "templates" with a bunch of settings predefined. (Dapper Drake)
<fdsasdf> a cheap usb one
<odix> razzorz under options in there
<mneptok> denis: user friendly, no
<odix> enable repositories(multiverse)
<denis> mneptok: :(
<mneptok> denis: because users should not be performing sysadmin tasks. and if you call yourself a sysadmin ten you shouldn't need a GUI. ;)
<odix> haha!
<razzorz> odix: properties or options?
<odix> razzorz look around
<mneptok> denis: but it's pretty easy to do
<denis> I don't call myself sysadmin. It's just that I need to make this work.
<odix> denis make  a shellscript for it
<razzorz> what am i lookin for
<denis> I mean, how can I set in the config, that the forecast icon on panel should be fourth from the right?
<fdsasdf> odix: i have this wireless usb dongel
<odix> fdsasdf, well, thats probably the problem
<mneptok> denis: create a test account. configure GNOME *exactly* the way you want it. then move that user's GNOME env dotfiles to /etc/skel and chown to root.
<odix> did you check if it was supported ?
<fdsasdf> odix: it worked in feisty
<kaapu> #ubuntu-se
* mneptok hands kaapu a /join
<denis> mneptok: now that sounds like a great and usable idea. where are Gnome dotfiles located? ~?
<mneptok> denis: ~/
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<denis> mneptok: thank's, I'm gonna try it
<jammer> odix: i've tried to make either program launcher and shell terminal launcher but only in second case it seems to start a shell but program starts and, without windows, close immediately... something else to try?
<mneptok> denis: anything in /etc/skel gets added to a new user's ~/ when the account is created
<nospi> Rooy, when im learning python, and it asks me to describe and explain what commands do, should i do it?
<nospi> Rooy, i suck at programming languages :p
<razzorz> odix:aka Wiki... i don't see multiverse
<Rooy> nospi: what is "it"?
<nospi> Rooy, oh, the How to think like a computer scientist ebook
<odix> razzorz if you were next to me i might strangle you
<Rooy> nospi: you know, learning is always about practice (learned that from vimtutor)
<nospi> Rooy, yeah, i just wasn't sure if you wrote things down and it helped
<nospi> Rooy, i've never really done it
<jammer> odix: I've also tried to compose a command like "cd /absolute/path/; ./script.sh"
<odix> settings>repositories
<nospi> Rooy, i know im asking a lot of questions, and most of them i could answer myself, but im new to this
<razzorz> well you know i have that effect on people..thats why i am so lovable..
<odix> click multiverse
<razzorz> where?...odix:
<Rooy> nospi: yeah, I forgot that there's #python here, requires registered nickname
<razzorz> dont see that to click it
<nospi> Rooy, this is just so different, its hard to get out of the habit of doing things the windows way
<nospi> Rooy, oh is there? i'll register my nick
<odix> settings>repositories
<nospi> Rooy, how do i do that? i forget
<nospi> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nospi> oops
<Rooy> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nospi> Rooy, thanks
<karakara> hi all, can anyone point me to a page on how to change window manager? im trying to get ion3 on
<fdsasdf> if i can download the network-manager-gnome on linux, why can't i do it on windows and transfer it to ubuntu! ITT doent make sense
<chuck`_> I've run into a strange issue with my httpd. it works fine when I input the LAN IP to this box into firefox, but when I try to view the website by putting in my WAN IP, firefox times out.  however, others who are not on my network can put my WAN IP into their web browsers and access my website with no issues.  Any clue why this happening?  "confusion" on the router's behalf?
<Frogzoo> chuck`_: you can't ping the httpd's wan ip
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: of course I can, it's the same IP as my other PC
<[0`0] > Hi, i have ubuntu .. what it's the command for change the language interface?
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: it's like the connection is blocked but only for computers on the network.  you can even try it yourself:  http://motiv.mine.nu/
<holden> hello, does someone have problems updating libxine-main1?
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: if I put that address into firefox, it times out.  if I use the LAN IP to the server, it works fine.  not really a _crippling_ issue, just odd. :o
<Frogzoo> chuck`_: $5 says you can't ping the wan ip
<fdsasdf> why doesn't ubuntu come with WPA wireless already installed? this is just  stupid
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: Oh shit, wait
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: I forgot I reenabled blocking of icmp requests =/
<Seveas> fdsasdf, that's been fixed in feisty
<Rooy> fdsasdf: windows xp needs driver for my card
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: here's your $5.
<chuck`_> :\
<Frogzoo> heh
<fdsasdf> seveas: i had feisty but no programs supported it, opera, beryl, wine
<chuck`_> wait wtf
<chuck`_> I didn't reenable it
<Seveas> fdsasdf, that has nothing to do with WPA...
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: give me my $5 back
<Seveas> NOTHING
<chuck`_> :O
<fdsasdf> seveas: yes i know but what's the point in having feisty if nothing works on it, so i went back to edgy and now WPA doesnt wortk
<Seveas> fdsasdf, apt-get intall network-manager-gnome (yes, using a wired connection)
<chuck`_> WPA doesn't work for me either
<Seveas> fdsasdf, beryl works fine on feist
<Frogzoo> chuck`_: you can ping the wan ip, but you put the wan ip into the webbrowser & it times out?
<chuck`_> connects fine to open networks, though
<Seveas> don't know about wine/opera: don't use them
<fdsasdf> seveas, I DONT HAVE A WIRED CONNECTION
<Rooy> fdsasdf: confirm opera and wine on feisty 64bit
<Seveas> !shout | fdsasdf
<ubotu> fdsasdf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<[0`0] > Hi, i have ubuntu .. what it's the command for change the language interface?
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: yes, correct
<karakara> hi all, can anyone point me to a page on how to change window manager? im trying to get ion3 on
<Rooy> fdsasdf: i meant they work
<h1st0> [0`0] : System > Administration > language tools
<Seveas> karakara, install the packages and choose ion3 in the login window
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: 16 packets transmitted, 16 received, 0% packet loss, time 15001ms
<h1st0> [0`0] : err Language support
<[0`0] > h1st0, in command ?
<fdsasdf> why cant i just download the network-manager-gnome on windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fdsasdf> pakcages
<Seveas> fdsasdf, behave...
<h1st0> [0`0] : You could apt-get install the packages I guess
<chuck`_> Frogzoo: can ping it on both the server and my other box with no problem
<[0`0] > h1st0, yes and next?
<Rooy> fdsasdf: you can download package from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<h1st0> [0`0] : what language are you looking for?
<daya> how can i install ubuntu in text mode
<daya> is there any method
<h1st0> daya: use the alternate iso
<anarchron> hey guys
<anarchron> how do I restore /etc/fonts?
<daya> h1st0, alternat iso , is it possible in 6.06 LTS
<anarchron> i accidently deleted that folder
<h1st0> daya: yes its on the download page.
<h1st0> daya: under other installation options
<fdsasdf> rooy: someone said i need depositorys for network-manager-gnome though
<daya> h1st0, what parameter should i pass
<Rooy> fdsasdf: you can download the individual deb files from there
<h1st0> daya: with the alternate iso you don't need to pass a perameter its a text based installer
<h1st0> [0`0] : what language are you looking for?  So I can give you the exact package name.
<fdsasdf> rooy: do i just need the one then?
<[0`0] > h1st0, english :|
<Rooy> fdsasdf: i will check if you have to download any other dependency
<fdsasdf> rooy: ty
<[0`0] > h1st0 i installed in another language :(( i don't see
<h1st0> [0`0] : sudo apt-get install language-pack-en language-pack-en-base
<Rooy> fdsasdf: do you already have network-manager?
<fdsasdf> rooy: no
<h1st0> Rooy: I don't think he will install it because he thinks it only works iwth wireless connection.
<h1st0> Rooy: atleast thats what I caught in passing.
<anarchron> anyone?
<daya> h1st0, I am not getting that option
<h1st0> daya: On the download page?
<daya> h1st0, it is only Other optins
<Rooy> h1st0: i would just help him install n-m-g, i didn't know what's the prob either :)
<deep> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<h1st0> daya: No you have to download a different CD you need the alternate install cd to do text mode.
<daya> h1st0, ye, you are talking about the alternat CD
<h1st0> daya: yes
* TelVGG-Ariel is back
<Rooy> fdsasdf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/network-manager-gnome checkout what you are missing from the red dependency and download them too
<daya> h1st0, it is not possible in normal cd we get
<h1st0> daya: nope
<h1st0> daya: or you could download the mini.iso
<h1st0> daya: only 7mn
<daya> h1st0, ok
<h1st0> daya: err 7mb
<fdsasdf> rooy: do i need all of those?
<h1st0> daya: and it will do a netinstall downloading the packages as needed
<daya> h1st0, normal ubuntu takes a long time to install, but i have experienced installing in safe mode is fast
<Rooy> fdsasdf no, just open synaptic and mark n-m-g for install, it will tell you what it needs to download/install
<h1st0> daya: Do you want a link for the mini.iso?
<fdsasdf> synaptic?
<Rooy> fdsasdf: you have to get those packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<daya> h1st0, ok sure
<Rooy> fdsasdf: in System --> Administration --> Synaptic
<fdsasdf> ok ty
<fdsasdf> brb, my ubuntu pc is upstairs >>
<Rooy> fdsasdf: the password it asks for is your user
<h1st0> daya: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<h1st0> daya: that would be for a dapper netinstall
<Frogzoo> yeah chuck`_ it's not clear what's going on there, seems odd
<[0`0] > h1st0, 10x
<[0`0] > h1st0, i install this, how i change?
<[0`0] > :|
<h1st0> [0`0] : that I don't know perhaps someone else might.
<h1st0> brb have to reboot
<[0`0] > pff
<[0`0] > 10x
<[0`0] > How i change a language? i installed english: apt-get install language-pack-en language-pack-en-base
<Xif> where where would I find a troubleshooting guide for non-working microphone?
<[0`0] > next ? how i change language ! I have Espaniol and need change in english
<Rooy> [0`0] : to change language, you have to logout and select the new language from there
<Frogzoo> !enter | [0`0] 
<ubotu> [0`0] : Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rooy> [0`0] : i mean the login screen
<[0`0] > Rooy i don't use interfaces! i use only mod text
<Flonares> Rooy, KDE newbie
<Flonares> ;)
<Rooy> [0`0] : ah, ok
<fdsasdf> rooy: i cant find network manager in there
<razzorz> well then... how is everyone this fine day?
<fredericthewise> not bad, not bad
<razzorz> good stuff...
<razzorz> hey maybe you can help me
<razzorz> fred:
<fredericthewise> yes
<razzorz> ok this is my issue...
<razzorz> on the bottom left when a program ie: amsn is loaded.. its sits there. like in windows...
<wharf> Hi there, what was the channel name for ubuntu and xgl
<nutterpc> to beer or not to beer, that is MY issue, lol :0
<nutterpc> :P
<wharf> and stuff..
<razzorz> i mean bottom right.. but whatever
<fredericthewise> ok
<Rooy> anyone has an idea why network-manager isn't in fdsasdf's synaptic list?
<razzorz> i removed something now i dont see whats loaded
<Rooy> it's in main repo for me (feisty anyway)
<razzorz> like amsn or whatnot
<fredericthewise> ok i can help
<razzorz> Yay
<jussi01> Rooy, maybe sources arent correct?
<razzorz> then i got a realy easy one for you
<fredericthewise> right click on a clear bit of panel
<fdsasdf> can someone give me a list of the depnedices needed for network manager gnome?
<fredericthewise> then choose add to panel
<wharf> is there a way i can do dist upgrage and upgrade my distro via the internet
<razzorz> done
<wharf> rahter then using a cd
<fredericthewise> then add the window list applet
<Rooy> jussi01: i doubt that, fdsasdf hasn't open synaptic before
<razzorz> oh god thank you
<razzorz> haha
<Rooy> fdsasdf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/network-manager-gnome this page list all of the dependencies
<fredericthewise> no problem
<razzorz> ok here is the real easy one
<mneptok> fdsasdf: libart-2.0-2 (>= 2.3.16), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.1), libaudiofile0 (>= 0.2.3-4), libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.13), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.10), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.12), libbonobo2-0 (>= 2.15.0), libbonoboui2-0 (>= 2.15.0), libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-1-3, libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.71), libesd-alsa0 (>= 0.2.35) | libesd0 (>=
<mneptok>  0.2.35), libfonconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2), libgnconf2-4 (>= 2.13.5), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.2.2), libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.5.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 0.5.2), libgnome2-0 (>= 2.14.1), libgnomecanvas2-0 (>= 2.11.1), libgnomeui-0 (>= 2.13.0), libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.15.90), libgnutls13 (>= 1.4.0-0), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.2), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3), libhal1 (>= 0.5), libice6,
<mneptok>  libjpeg62, libnmutil0, libnotify1 (>= 0.4.2), liborbit2 (>= 1:2.1a4.1), libpanel-applet2-0 (>= 2.16.1), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.5), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel), libpopt0 (>= 1.10), libselinux1 (>= 1.30), libsm6, libtasn1-3 (>= 0.3.4), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxi6, libxinerama1, libxml2 (>= 2.6.26), libxrandr2, libxrender1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), network-manager (= 0.6.3-2ubuntu6)
<razzorz> how do i dissable this damn shift /backspace ( loging me out )
<jussi01> !info network-manager-gnome edgy
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<mneptok> happy now?
<fredericthewise> dunno
<razzorz> DAMN
<razzorz> lol
<razzorz> i lied i knew it was not easy
<fredericthewise> pull off the keys...
<razzorz> keyboard shortcuts?
<razzorz> ya not cool..
<razzorz> $200 keyboard
<razzorz> sheesh
<fredericthewise> I just don't know i'm actually not an expert, just a user
<h1st0> !enter > razzorz
<fredericthewise> and i never tried to change that
<razzorz> can anyone help me disable the shift backspace logout feature
<razzorz> [04:22]  <ubotu> h1st0 wants you to know: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation! ,<<<<<<<<<<<, hahaha
<fredericthewise> ok
<root_> hello guys, i've installed ubuntu and i've chosen "root" as my user name. but root is also the administrator name so i cannot log in. is that a bug?
<Toma-> $200 for a keyboard?!
<razzorz> yep...
<razzorz> well a combo as well.. mouse and fingerprint scanner
<Toma-> root_: its pretty silly of you to choose 'root'
<heuer> yes
<heuer> i'm a newbie
<Toma-> heuer: re-install without using "root"
<heuer> but is there any other way? or have I to reinstall?
<razzorz> hehe try gettin a microsoft keyboard workin on here
<razzorz> lol
<h1st0> heuer: use admin instead of root or something
<finalbeta> Toma-: that will help, but to me this is a bug.
<heuer> ok. thanks.
<h1st0> finalbeta: no its not
<finalbeta> From the end users perspective it is.
<Toma-> finalbeta: its a pretty dumb thing to do tho
<razzorz> so any Non newbies here?
<h1st0> But its not a bug.
<jussi01> razzorz, what do you need?
<finalbeta> Toma-: if the system doesn't want you to use root, it shouldn't let you, it's called input validation.
<razzorz> to disable this shift / backspace loggin out
<razzorz> sorry Juss:
<heuer> yes, i think so, too. finalbeta
<finalbeta> Dysfunctional input validation is a bug
<Ng> h1st0: it very clearly is, he wasn't told not to do that by the installer and now can't login. Bug.
<Toma-> i guess
<finalbeta> Not guess, it is.
<razzorz> thoughts jessi:
<heuer> ok. thanks for your help. will reinstall the next hours / days.
<Toma-> no need to get narky
<jussi01> razzorz, stating the obvious, have you looked under system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts?
<Ng> heuer: you should be able to fix it, if you reboot into recovery mode you can make yourself a user
<razzorz> yes... and it is dissabled
<jussi01> !patience | razzorz
<ubotu> razzorz: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<raxip> sup
<razzorz> my gawd eveyone is on me today lol
<Ng> heuer: it shouldn't ask you for a password for recovery mode, but if it does it'll be the one you entered for your "root" user during the install, then just do "adduser heuer" (or some other username) and it'll ask you to choose a password. Then run "reboot" and you should be ok
<h1st0> razzorz: have you restarted X since disabling it there?
<Ng> dammit
<razzorz> h1st0 : yes
<ubuntu__> Hello?
<finalbeta> Ng: I'm thinking of posting this on launchpad, any objections?
<finalbeta> reason not to :p
<Dacvak> Hey, if anyone has a moment, I'm a brand new Ubuntu user and I'm having some problems.
<Ng> finalbeta: not at all. I've not verified it myself, but if true it's a very valid bug
<Ng> finalbeta: i suggest filing it against ubiquity :)
<fredericthewise> i have a moment
<Rooy> Dacvak: how can we help you?
<finalbeta> yep
<jrib> Dacvak: welcome, just ask your questions
<NY00123> Hello, when can I ask a question (yep, a tech problem ;P)?
<Dacvak> Well, I'm trying to install the Nvidia drivers for my 7600. Everytime I do this, I get crazy errors, or it flat-out doesn't work.
<Ng> NY00123: just ask :)
<jussi01> !ask | NY00123
<ubotu> NY00123: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<h1st0> Dacvak: how are you tyring to install them?
<Dacvak> I've tried a number of different ways, all tutorials online.
<Dacvak> Typically it goes through the automatic update.
<jussi01> !envy | Dacvak
<ubotu> Dacvak: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<h1st0> Dacvak: just open a terminal and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<NY00123> k. I have some random wheel-mouse connected via PS/2, which sometimes gets 'crazy' (i.e. the cursor appears somewhere else, something gets clicked by itself). I can give mouse configuration from xorg if needed.
<razzorz> anyone know about installin quick cam ??
<h1st0> Dacvak: please try my suggestion first installing the nvidia-glx package and tell me if you get any errors
<Dacvak> Well, I've tried Envy, and it wouldn't actually install. And when I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then enabled the conf thing, when I reboot, it gives me an error and takes me to some odd text screen with blue and grey.
<NY00123> nvidia-xconfig in case?
<h1st0> Dacvak: yes, did it say something aobut nvidia kernel module could not be loaded?
<H264> I was trying to install Ubunt 64bit on my iMac and dual boot with OSX...
<carlxyz> razzorz, hi, distribution ubuntu works fine together amsn
<arfy> hi all. Just installed a new drive, or rather ,repartitioned an external USB drive. It shows up on the desktop and in file browser, but when I try to copy files to the drive, the system says that permision is denied. However, the drive worked previously when it was an ntfs drive. Any suggestions?
<H264> folowing a guide...
<Dacvak> At the moment, I'm running off of the boot disc, because I think I severly messed up my driver. It won't load any GUI for Ubuntu when I reboot.
<razzorz> carlxy: what do you mean
<carlxyz> razzorz, hi, did you know it ?
<Dacvak> Something like that, h1st0.
<jrib> arfy: what filesystem is on it now?
<carlxyz> razzorz, I have a quick cam
<Rooy> arfy: you made it to be an ext3 filesystem?
<H264> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook is what I was folowing...
<arfy> ext3
<razzorz> ok how did you installt he drivers
<h1st0> Dacvak: yeah you can get it to load gui are you able to chat on here on a seperate computer so you can work on the other wone?
<NY00123> Dacvak: Check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (on the hard-drive ;P) that the video driver is set to nvidia and not nv .
<carlxyz> razzorz, I have a quick cam and works fine with amsn messenger
<fredericthewise> I have had similar problems to Dacvak and now i just don't use the drivers - I have installed them various ways before and the same problem occurs
<razzorz> what about with kopete?
<mads-> I can't get my Gravis Gamepad to work - any one knows anything about this?
<h1st0> Dacvak: or are you able to mount the hard drive to edit files on it?
<jrib> arfy: you need to use chown/chmod to set the appropriate permissions
<h1st0> !gamepad > mads-
<meo> Hi all, In my Notebook , I push FN+F11, it will appear a volume progressing bar, and which package support this eyecandy function? I dont see this function in other distros
<jrib> !permissions | arfy
<carlxyz> razzorz, I don't know anything about coppete
<ubotu> arfy: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<razzorz> i have not installed my quick cam drivers
<Rooy> arfy: ok, so ext3 is by default owned by root, you have to "sudo chown -R yourusr:yourgroup ." in the drive
<Dacvak> h1st0, I'll just reinstall Ubunto while I'm in the chat. Then when I reboot, I'll enter the chat again.
<grndslm> anyone have problems with repeated keystrokes that last for seconds....after i've stopped holding that key??
<mads-> h1st0: He doesn't know anything :)
<H264> "Before clicking Install, download and install the refit [url]  .deb", the only problem is that it is 32 bit...
<h1st0> Dacvak: you don't need to reinstall it can be fixed with out doing that.
<razzorz> carlxyz, what did you do for it to work
<Dacvak> Ok
<enyc> hrrm
<carlxyz> razzorz, sorry, I just did install ubuntu, and install amsn last version
<enyc> I am having gpgv errors in dapper-server 6.06.1 installation
<h1st0> Dacvak: click on places do you see your hard drive that you installed to in there?
<carlxyz> razzorz, and works fine
<enyc> apt-get update ... gives gpgv 'unknown error' on the web-repositories!
<razzorz> ok will do that ...thank you
<razzorz> i was useing gaim
<H264> meh
<NY00123> I don't know what to do here. Maybe I should query to someone, it's quite full here ;P
<H264> does anybody know about dual booting the 64bit version on an iMac?
<fredericthewise> i feel the same
<carlxyz> razzorz, I believe that gaim does not have support to cam, am I right 
<grndslm> u right
<OrTigaS> how to add programs to application/accessory tabs?
<h1st0> carlxyz: true
<Dacvak> h1st0,  I do not see my harddrive.
<razzorz> yes you are right... but i was lookin for the cam in kopete.. but if you say it works in amsn then i will use that instead
<grndslm> don't think there's many linux apps with webcam support....perhaps ekiga...
<NY00123> OrTigaS: right-click on it, then Edit Menus
<grndslm> but i dunno how to use it
<h1st0> Dacvak: okay open a terminal and type in fdisk -l
<OrTigaS> NY00123: noting
<carlxyz> razzorz, yeaa I recommend it
<razzorz> is there a program that works with yahoo chat rooms?
<OrTigaS> nothing*
<jrib> OrTigaS: which one?  the one you get when you go to right click > properties > open with?
<grndslm> cam works in amsn??
* H264 sighs
<Dacvak> Alright.
<h1st0> Dacvak: and do you have windows on the drive or just linux?
<razzorz> carlxyz says they do work for amsn
<Dacvak> Just Linux.
<OrTigaS> jrib: in application tabs
<h1st0> Dacvak: okay how many lines long was the response from fdisk -l?
<OrTigaS> tabs: apllication, places, system
<javaboy> hi guys.. cud some1 tel me how to connect my Nokia 7610 to my Ubuntu desktop either thru blue tooth or cable
<jrib> OrTigaS: right click ont he ubuntu icon > edit menus
<carlxyz> grndslm, yeah, I already have prove it, and works out fine
<grndslm> sweet...i'll have to check that out
<h1st0> Dacvak: can you pastebin the results?  It would speed up the process.
<h1st0> !paste | Dacvak
<ubotu> Dacvak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carlxyz> grndslm, do you have msn ?
<javaboy> hi guys.. cud some1 tel me how to connect my Nokia 7610 to my Ubuntu desktop either thru blue tooth or cable
<OrTigaS> not edit.... its adding. like if i downloaded and installed WINE... how can i add it to Application tabs?
<Dacvak> h1st0, is there any way we can use AIM?
<jrib> OrTigaS: you can add there too
<h1st0> Dacvak: yeah histoplasmosis
<grndslm> carlxyz: actually no...but i know lots of people who are switching from aim to msn for some reason
<OrTigaS> let me try again
<grndslm> so i guess i'll have to follow them
<jrib> OrTigaS: it says "new item" on the right
<carlxyz> grndslm, sorry well, i have a lot of partners and they actually still use amsn
<noobubtu> anyone else having problems with bluefish crashing when trying to save?
<OrTigaS> when i right click the ubuntu icon the "Alacarte Menu Editor" opened
* enyc fixed problem by setting correct clock!
<OrTigaS> where's the "new item" there?
<anke> -de
<grndslm> OrTigaS:  you lookin' for wine??
<OrTigaS> grndslm: not only that
<grndslm> you have to type "wine program.exe" at command line
<OrTigaS> grndslm: winecfg in terminal :)
<OrTigaS> i want it to add in accessories/application tabs
<OrTigaS> manually
<jrib> OrTigaS: what version of ubuntu are you using
<OrTigaS> 6.06
<grndslm> ADD:
<grndslm> [Desktop Entry] 
<grndslm> Name=NVIDIA Settings
<grndslm> Comment=NVIDIA Settings
<grndslm> Exec=nvidia-settings
<grndslm> Icon=
<grndslm> Terminal=false
<razzorz> carkxyz: just loaded amsn and says cam not installed
<grndslm> Type=Application
<ikonia_> stop flodding
<grndslm> Categories=Application;System;
<ikonia_> flooding
<KeeNaF86> hi guys ... how to install gaim 2.0.0 beta 6?
<jrib> OrTigaS: well Alacarte Menu editor is correct but I don't recall if that version had "new item".  Do you want to take a screenshot of the program?
<dasbaka> hi
<grndslm> oops...i tried to msg
<jrib> !paste | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia_> KeeNaF86 if its not in the ubuntu repo's my advice is to not to install it
<grndslm> i know, i know...it had line breaks
<Dacvak> (For the record, I really want to thank everyone for being so helpful. This really says a lot about the Ubuntu community, and makes me proud I  switched to Ubuntu)
<dasbaka> i m having truble to install ubuntu 6.10, can anyone help me? maybe in querry?
<ikonia_> dasbaka just explain the problem
<KeeNaF86> ikonia_ .. why? In ubuntu repo, it has beta 3.1
<grndslm> OrTigaS:  that's an example...but if you replace NVIDIA-Settings with Wine...it should mostly work
<ikonia_> KeeNaF86 I said if its "not" in the ubuntu repo, I'd advise you to not bother. eg: using the ones in the ubuntu repo is the bestidea
<razzorz> trying to install my quick cam ... any takers?
<dasbaka> well, it tells me that i didn t decide a root-datasystem. but i chose a partition
<dasbaka> i m in the dialoge where i have to decide the mount points
<ikonia_> dasbaka did you tell it to fomat the root partition (root as in / not /root)
<Toma-> KeeNaF86: you can run "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim" then try compiling yourself (as the gaim install guide goes), but dont expect things to work.
<razzorz> cmon its not that hard is it? llll
<ikonia_> razzorz robably not
<grndslm> if i type msg nick "whatever <newline> some more <newline>"...will the quotes send it all to nick instead of this channel??
<razzorz> lol can you help me?
<dasbaka> yes, but i tried it without, too
<ikonia_> razzorz what have you done so far ?
<Toma-> razzorz: plug it in... use it...?
<razzorz> nothing
<usurp> anyone familiar with vmware?
<OrTigaS> ok grndslm
<razzorz> Toma: smartass
<ikonia_> razzorz so why are you asking for help ?
<ikonia_> if you ahve done nothing
<grndslm> usurp:  a lil bit
<razzorz> oh i don't know .. throw me a bone here
<Toma-> razzorz: just telling you waht to do :/ quickcam is automagically loaded and ready to be used.
<IdleOne> grndslm, the command is /msg username text-goes_here
<ikonia_> a bone on what?
<jrib> OrTigaS: maybe try right clicking on a menu on the left, if that still doesn't work, idk.  Here are the docs that tell you how to do it manually though: http://www.gnome.org/learn/ (sorry I have to go now)
<ikonia_> razzorz you've got nothing to ask help on
<usurp> grndslm do i install ubuntu inside vmware?
<noobubtu> /exit
<grndslm> IdleOne:  but if i'm sending something with line breaks...everything after the first newline will be sent to this channel instead of nick
<OrTigaS> ty jrib
<IdleOne> grndslm, yes
<razzorz> ok then i will reboot and see if it works.. and if it dont.. then it dont load automaticly
<KeeNaF86> why i cannot open source.list? once open, it closed automaticly
<grndslm> usurp:  depends on what you'd like to do...could you be a bit more elaborate
<grndslm> IdleOne:  so will quotes help this at all??
<grndslm> prolly not
<Toma-> razzorz: youre not expecting a little window of your webcam on the desktop or something silly like that are you?
<razzorz> nono.. i loaded amsn
<IdleOne> grndslm, give a try but dont put in to much text
<LycanNYC-work> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usurp> how would i get linux running in wmware? do i make a new vwware "file" and install it inside there?
<razzorz> and tryed it and it said no device
<dasbaka> ikonia?
<Toma-> razzorz: ahh. now we're getting somewhere
<ikonia_> dasbaka what ?
<nikin> hy
<ikonia_> Toma- like pulling teeth
<razzorz> Toma: sorry will be more clear
<dasbaka> i tired it with and without format of the partition, it didnt work either eay
<rambo3> !5.1
<razzorz> well i will try to be that is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grndslm> usurp:  you're trying to install ubuntu as a guest under a windows host??
<Toma-> razzorz: does the camera dialog in amsn say "capture extension loaded?
<usurp> ya
<usurp> exactly
<Toma-> ikonia_: yeh :/
<KeeNaF86> where is the location of source.list guys?
<Toma-> KeeNaF86: /etc/apt
<razzorz> one sec.. i will tell you everything
<IdleOne> KeeNaF86, /etc/apt/sources.list
<grndslm> usurp:  well, i have not installed on windows host...i did it the other way around...so i can't help with vmware installation
<usurp> oh its okay
<vluid> hallo, does anyone know how to submit self edited id3tags to freedb?
<ikonia_> vluid thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<usurp> ill figure it out when ubuntu downloads cause xubuntu sucks
<nikin> this weekend i will start a project... the main things to mention about. IBM notebook (166MMX, 40MB RAM, 400 MB HDD) and Ubuntu... any ideas are welcome....
<KeeNaF86> why in my pc .. i couldnt find apt in etc dir??
<ikonia_> nikin ideas on what ?
<grndslm> usurp:  but you either want vmware player or server (i prefer player as it's way cleaner)....and you'll wanna check out easyvmx.com to create your virtual machine & disk for your guest os (ubuntu)
<colo_work> ubuntu? you mean, ubuntu as in "GNOME desktop"?
<colo_work> forget it
<nikin> ikonia: getting ubuntu with X in that parameters...
<Toma-> nikin: server install with fluxbox or enlightenment
<ikonia_> nikin should be fine
<usurp> ok ty
<grndslm> usurp:  it's important to use the terms guestOS & hostOS when talking about vmware because it makes a huge difference
<ikonia_> colo_work sorry pardon ?
<jatt> idea: upgrade RAM (40MB is not enough)
<usurp> xubuntu is buggy though
<razzorz> Toma: no grabber device avaible
<KeeNaF86> why in my pc .. i couldnt find apt in etc dir?? what should i do IdleOne Toma-
<nikin> Toma: what kernel? 2.6 or 2.4 ?
<Toma-> nikin: good luck getting 2.4 on it with ubuntu...
<nikin> jatt: RAM upgrade is hard to find.... i think it has EDO ram
<grndslm> usurp:  i don't know jack about xfce...but gnome works great for me....it's certainly not perfect, but i do love it
<Toma-> razzorz: can you put "lsusb" command output on pastebin?
<jatt> I doubt even the graphical installer will run with 40MB ram
<Toma-> KeeNaF86: have you got ubuntu installed?
<razzorz> ok
<nospi> hey
<Toma-> thanks
<ikonia_> jatt 128 meg is the minimum according tot he site
<nikin> jatt: i dont care the graphical installer
<usurp> grndslm why didnt u get wmware server? someone told me to get that one?
<nospi> what p2p programs run on linux? like limewire
<ikonia_> nospi search synaptic repo's
<nospi> ikonia, ok
<Toma-> nospi: limewire runs... gtk-gnutella is better... Deluge is the best for bittorrent
<KeeNaF86> yes .. I can ubuntu and now im using ubuntu .. Toma- .. I dont know .. suddenly the dir apt in etc doesnt exist .. last time .. it was there
<vluid> ikonia: i know
<razzorz> Toma: its posted ( RazzoR )
<lkthomas> anyone try to setup hylafax before ?
<ikonia_> vluid you know what ?
<Toma-> razzorz: weblink plz
<ikonia_> (sorry I missed what I posted to you)
<grndslm> usurp: because once you have the machine & disk created...server adds nothing on top of player that the avg joe, such as us would need....server is more for business use really...where virtualization is a big deal with multiple computers
<ikonia_> lkthomas done it on solaris
<vluid> but ill be pleased about an answer...
<grndslm> usurp:  easyvmx.com is where it's at...
<grndslm> if you need some help on that page, now's the time to ask me
<razzorz> http://pastebin.sk/en/1080/
<Toma-> KeeNaF86: have you got the case right?
<lkthomas> ikonia, couple of question, hylafax suppose to be chroot to /var/spool/hylafax, but nothing inside
<nospi> ikonia, repositories? how do i view them? sorry, really new to linux
<lkthomas> ikonia, any idea why ?
<usurp> grndslam so which one should i get?
<ikonia_> lkthomas I never used a chroot
<KeeNaF86> Toma- yes ..
<dasbaka> ikonia: can you help me with the install-problem?
<ikonia_> nospi use synaptic
<Toma-> KeeNaF86: well thats baffling.
<lkthomas> ikonia, how to disable chroot then ?
<h1st0> If I add something to my Preferences > Session where does it save it to in my /home/user
<nospi> ikonia, found it, i think
<ikonia_> lkthomas no idea - check the config, I never needed to run hylafix in a chroot
<razzorz> toma: http://pastebin.sk/en/1080/
<ikonia_> h1st0 I'd guess under .gnome
<Toma-> thanks
<h1st0> ikonia_: Yeah i'm trying to find it in there but I don't see anythign
<grndslm> usurp:  i'd get player...and create the virtual machine & disk with easyvmx
<KeeNaF86> Toma- for your information .. i also cannot open add/remove program .. once it launch, it will close automaticly
<usurp> ok ty
<grndslm> np
<ikonia_> KeeNaF86 possibly because /etc/apt is missing
<Toma-> KeeNaF86: sounds like youve destroyed your package managment.
<h1st0> ikonia_: yeah .gnome is blank
<ikonia_> h1st0 I'd expect it under there or .sessions
<KeeNaF86> Toma- ikonia_ .. I think so .. but ... how to recover it?
<Tb0n3> should I install ubuntu on all the staples computers?
<ikonia_> recreate it
<grndslm> usurp, here: http://easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml  lemme know if you're unsure of what to select!
<ikonia_> Tb0n3 what ?
<Tb0n3> in the stores?
<ikonia_> Tb0n3 why would you do that ?
<ikonia_> Tb0n3 do you work there
<Tb0n3> because I can
<Tb0n3> and yes I do
<Tb0n3> shhhh
<ikonia_> Tb0n3 there is no need to do that, but its up to you
<Tb0n3> display computers
<Tb0n3> lol
<Tb0n3> it'd just be funny
<ikonia_> not really
<Toma-> Tb0n3: sure :) thats how MS got so popular. some turkey went and give everyone no choice of install
<usurp> intel centrino duo has two processors right?
<Frogzoo> Tb0n3: if you don't have authorisation, best not
<razzorz> Toma: thoughts??
<Toma-> razzorz: trying to find the module that loads my quickcam :D
<grndslm> usurp:  here's the deal..you don't wanna allocate all your hardware, so just select 1...and if you have a gig, i'd recommend 320~384mb ram
<razzorz> ok
<fdsasdf> ubuntu won't detect my usb wireless dongel. anyone know why?
<ikonia_> fdsasdf its not nativly supported ?
<Tb0n3> cause it's a usb wireless dongle?
<usurp> ya thats the ram i was gonna put
<Toma-> razzorz: ahh. 'sudo modprobe spca5xx' should solve it
<razzorz> ok will try.. brb
<fdsasdf> ikonia_ it worked in feisty but it doesnt in edgy?
<ikonia_> fdsasdf drivers not in edgy
<grndslm> usurp:  bridge for both network devices, tho wireless prolly won't work (mine didn't at least)
<ikonia_> fdsasdf maybe festiy deals with that hardware better as its newer
<f00bar> hey, anyone know how to downgrade from php5 to php4
<lkthomas> does anyone config hylafax before ?
<razzorz> toma.. nothing happend.. just gave me another cmd line
<ikonia_> f00bar remove the php5 package - install the php4 package
<Toma-> razzorz: sweet.
<razzorz> oh ya
<ikonia_> lkthomas yup
<Toma-> razzorz: try amsn again
<razzorz> loads
<razzorz> ok
<fdsasdf> ikona_ could i download the drivrs?
<ikonia_> fdsasdf I don't know, look it up
<lkthomas> ikonia, I don't mean you
<f00bar> ok
<f00bar> i know how to remove
<ikonia_> lkthomas what part are you stuck on ?
<lkthomas> ikonia, I still can't get chroot shit disable
<usurp> grndslam with NAT it uses my windows ip right?
<ikonia_> lkthomas careful on the language
<f00bar> whats the cmd
<f00bar> apt-get install php4
<dasbaka> I installed ubuntu yesterday but it doesn t start anymore, so i chose to reinstall it. i didn t format the HD yet, and i m currently in the "Select Mount Points"-dialoge. now it says that i didnt choose a root-datasystem, although i set the partition i installed ubuntu on yesterday on /
<dasbaka> can anyone help me?
<KeeNaF86> Toma- ikonia_ .. I think so .. but ... how to recover it?
<lkthomas> ikonia, empty /var/spool/hylafax
<lkthomas> ikonia, suppose it will create all dir
<lkthomas> ikonia, there have a lot of special file and folder within that dir
<ikonia_> lkthomas ok so you don't want to chroot into that if its empty as there is nothing to launch from within there
<ikonia_> lkthomas ahh thats ok then
<ikonia_> lkthomas the devices are the "fax" devices
<grndslm> usurp:  i couldn't get nat to work...but bridge should be what you want anyway
<lkthomas> ikonia, I did run hylafax, but then it complain about empty dir
<ikonia_> lkthomas although they normally differ from OS to OS so I'm surprised you got that
<NY00123> Can someone help me too? And, use query?
<chochis> hay alguien
<grndslm> usurp: but yea...nat shares your windows ip
<ikonia_> NY00123 whats the matter
<NY00123> sorry (heheh)
<NY00123> Jerky PS/2 mouse is the matter ;P (not jerky in XP, at least)
<ikonia_> NY00123 are you using ati ?
<NY00123> It's not always jerky, I mean
<NY00123> nvidia
<NY00123> 7900gs
<usurp> grndslam my wireless card doesnt work w/ linux will wmware make it use my windows internet connection?
<Tb0n3> I just remembered why I came here in the first place
<Toma-> KeeNaF86: no idea.
<Tb0n3> amd64 kernel should work on core duo, right?
<grndslm> usurp:  and try selecting scsi at first...but i couldn't get it to work for windows guest...so i had to choose ide...only change it to that if scsi doesn't work
<ikonia_> NY00123 what video driver are you using
<cypherdelic> With current NVIDIA Module i cant watch any GL stuff in fullscreen, nor Screensaver, nor Foobillard, using "nv" works
<ikonia_> Tb0n3 if the c2d is 64bit yes
<NY00123> 1.0-8776
<Tb0n3> well, the amd threw me off
<CroX> Anyone know of a good project manager / todo-list handler for use with Ubuntu?
<NY00123> (from the repository)
<grndslm> usurp:  don't get hopeful about the wireless....i couldn't get it to work
<ikonia_> NY00123 are you actually using that driver in the Xorg
<Tb0n3> I worked the nvidia thing myself
<NY00123> Right now? Yes
<NY00123> I can run games like Quake 4
<Toma-> CroX: evolution mail has one
<Tb0n3> the nvidia-glx should work
<ikonia_> NY00123 so you're using the nvidia driver - not nv or vesa
<NY00123> nope
<NY00123> nvidia
<Gurpartap> what's the minimum requirements for quake 3?
<CroX> Toma-: Not really what I'm looking for. I want a standalone and something more advanced.
<ikonia_> NY00123 thats strange, is dri running ?
<Gurpartap> would it work on old P III ?
<Tb0n3> don't get the nvidia from nvidia
<Gurpartap> 256 ram
<NY00123> How can I tell? oh
<Tb0n3> get it from apt-get nvidia-glx
<Tb0n3> that makes it work
<lkthomas> ikonia,
<NY00123> yes
<lkthomas> root@cups:/var/spool/hylafax# faxaddmodem
<lkthomas> /usr/sbin/faxaddmodem: line 128: cd: /var/spool/hylafax/config: No such file or directory
<NY00123> it does (glxinfo)
<Tb0n3> also, rtfm
<Tb0n3> ;)
<Toma-> NY00123: can you put a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin?
<ikonia_> lkthomas you;ve not got a config file
<NY00123> I don't know how to use pastebin ;P
<NY00123> and where is it
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Toma-> :)
<nospi> gtk-gnutella won't open for me
<lkthomas> ikonia, I can't disable chroot, and it suppose to be able to copy the config file from /etc to /var/spool/hylafax
<ikonia_> lkthomas "its" and "you" - chrooting won't copy anything - you'll probably have to copy the files
<NY00123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10331/
<ikonia_> lkthomas or create symlinks
<NY00123> At least look at the mouse section
<NY00123> I can tell you I didn't have this problem with a USB Microsoft mouse
<lkthomas> ikonia, NO, after I create tons of file, it said seqf file not found
<NY00123> Now using a random PS/2 mouse I have it. But not in WinXP
<ikonia_> lkthomas what file is it complaining is not found ?
<lkthomas> ikonia, seqf
<ikonia_> lkthomas and where is that file ?
<OrTigaS> how to uninstall my clamav
<ikonia_> OrTigaS use synaptic
<razzorz> toma: did not do the trick i guess
<lkthomas> ikonia, each of the folder contain that file and I have no idea where is it come from
<ikonia_> lkthomas whats in that file ?
<Toma-> razzorz: really?
<razzorz> ya still about this grabber
<lkthomas> ikonia, I don't know
<ikonia_> lkthomas take a look ?
<lkthomas> ikonia, random number
<ikonia_> lkthomas I guess the key is to find where it expects that file to be
<lkthomas> ikonia, there is no way to deal with it
<ikonia_> lkthomas what do you mean ?
<razzorz> Toma: curently no devices installed
<lkthomas> ikonia, I am totally confused,
<fdsasdf> where can i get the new feisty fawn iso? (NOT the herd, i dont have windows)
<NY00123> brb, I'll see an answer if you type NY00123 when you talk to me
<ikonia_> fdsasdf what does not having windows have anythingto do with it
<Toma-> razzorz: what did dmesg say when you loaded that module?
<ikonia_> lkthomas yes, you sound a little muddled
<ikonia_> lkthomasm do you understand chrooting ?
<fdsasdf> ikonia_ the herd installs it withing windows
<fdsasdf> *within
<razzorz> 'sudo modprobe spca5xx   ???
<f00bar> add/remove programs has crashed
<f00bar> what do i do
<ikonia_> fdsasdf I thought the herd was just a released numer eg: herd 5 was release 5
<fdsasdf> oh
<Toma-> razzorz: yeh. just type 'dmesg' and youll see somethng about it at the end
<razzorz> ok
<fdsasdf> ikonia_ sorry i thought the herd was the ubuntu windows installer
<razzorz> toma: what i lookin for.. lots of stuff here
<pablo_> hi! my usb mouse runs well and after some minutes stops working! :(  less /var/log/messages |grep usb says: http://pastebin.com/898764
<razzorz> want me to post it?
<HexDump> bye all
<Toma-> NY00123: try changing the protocol to "IMPS/2"
<KeeNaF86> guys.. how to recover package management
<Toma-> razzorz: yeh just the last 20 lines or so
<fdsasdf> ubuntu is small, only 650mb
<f00bar> how do i close add/remove programs?
<razzorz> toma:http://pastebin.sk/en/1081/
<razzorz> ok you got 65 lines
<razzorz> lmao
<Toma-> KeeNaF86: reinstall is the easiest method
<OrTigaS> http://www.fugly.com/videos/7237/vista-vs-linux-ubuntu.html   <-- is this true?
<fdsasdf> ill be back, asking how i can install opera, beryl, and wine CYA and thanks for the help
<OrTigaS> i want my ubuntu be like that :)
<Toma-> OrTigaS: no.
<pablo_> f00bar. system-->admin-->synaptic package manager
<OrTigaS> oh
<NY00123> Toma- I think I've tried
<razzorz> beryl is the best.. LOVE IT
<f00bar> add/remove programs craches
<Toma-> NY00123: is it a logitech mouse?
<lkthomas> ikonia, sounds like apt-get also messed up
<KeeNaF86> Toma- .. It is hard to reinstall because I run beryl, 3d desktop .. it took me a whole day to set up .. :P .. anyway .. how if I copy etc/apt from other pc? is it working?
<NY00123> No. To tell you the truth Toma- it's some random ('crap'?) mouse ;P
<NY00123> But it works well in WinXP
<NY00123> and thinking about that, I had a similar problem in some laptop
<carlxyz> razzorz, what kind of machine you have to say that you love it
<h1st0> KeeNaF86: what exactly is the problem with package management?
<KeeNaF86> hlst0 ... I have problem where the apt dir in etc does not exist ...
<pablo_> hi! my usb mouse runs well and after some minutes stops working! :(  less /var/log/messages |grep usb says: http://pastebin.com/898764 any ideas?
<Toma-> NY00123: well, ps/2 is a really crappy protocol. you might want to look at evdev
<VJun> hi ya
<razzorz> carlxyz: what do you mean
<NY00123> k toma- googling ;P
<razzorz> beryl works fine no issues and never had one
<xeternal> hello
<Toma-> NY00123: good job :)
<NY00123> Toma-,  evdev is loaded (lsmod)
<carlxyz> razzorz, what pc or lap do you have 
<carlxyz> ?
<razzorz> Pc.
<VJun> beryl need a graphic card to work ?
<NY00123> A PC always needs a video card ;P
<VJun> my graphic card is just 32 MB , will it works on it ?
<VJun> i mean beryl
<razzorz> 3.2 gig, 2gig of ddr2 , ati hdtv ,
<NY00123> Then try finding a compatibility list
<VJun> hmm
<h1st0> KeeNaF86: what do you mean exactly?
<carlxyz> NY00123, well what kind ???
<h1st0> KeeNaF86: ahh the config doesn't exist?
<NY00123> I mean, a list of supported and unsupported video cards/chips
<VJun> i feel that ubuntu is more cooler than vista
<razzorz> if i can get my cam running i would upload my desktop to youtube to be cool like the rest
<DeadNotBuried> hey
<DeadNotBuried> add/remove programs has crashed
<DeadNotBuried> how do i close it
<h1st0> KeeNaF86: hrm... well maybe download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and remove aptitude and install it from the deb
<KeeNaF86> hlst0 .. yes .. the whole apt directory in etc doesnt exist
<Toma-> VJun: sure is. sadly, i dont think your 32mb gfx card will run beryl..
<razzorz> Dead: i can give you 30 reasons that vista Blows
<VJun> yeah
<zipper> So, it seems like i have trouble connecting to my initial sources.list. How do i reconfigure them? dpkg-reconfigure dpkg doesnt work
<VJun> :(
<razzorz> Toma: whats the scoop?.. i know your busy
<VJun> Toma- , at least need how much of size ?
<Toma-> VJun: :< what aspect of beryl did you want?
<VJun> 128, ?
<VJun> 256 ?
<DeadNotBuried> how do i close it
<Toma-> VJun: 64
<Toma-> VJun: what card is it anyway?
<VJun> Toma-: umm
<DeadNotBuried> HELLO?
<dario_> hi everybody
<xeternal> hello
<razzorz> Vjun: see if this helps
<Ubica> hi
<razzorz> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<Toma-> razzorz: sorry. ummm. looks like spca5xx isnt loading your cam. might need a different module. 1 moment
<VJun> Toma- : RAGE 128 PRO AGP 4X TMDS ( Microsoft Corporation
<DeadNotBuried> How do i close add/remove programs? its crashed
<razzorz> ok toma
<xeternal> any one install maya8.5 on feisty
<DeadNotBuried> ffs, i need to remove php5
<dario_> i have winxp in my machine and when a install ubuntu 6.10 and use internet then in windows i get null conectivity
<dario_> anybody can tell me why?
<VJun> thanks razzorz , i going to check it out
<NY00123> Toma- I've made: cat /proc/bus/input/devices | egrep "Name|Handlers"
<NY00123> N: Name="ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"
<Toma-> VJun: yeh, beryl wont run it. you can try metisse if youre really desperate :D
<NY00123> H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 ts0
<DeadNotBuried> How do i close add/remove programs? its crashed
<DeadNotBuried> How do i close add/remove programs? its crashed
<DeadNotBuried> How do i close add/remove programs? its crashed
<edmetal> IRC #ubuntu-it-chat
<NY00123> killall -KILL something-i-don't-know ;] 
<VJun> Toma- what is metisse ?
<Toma-> DeadNotBuried: "ps aux" then "kill -KILL PID"
<razzorz> Whats the big issue with beryl?
<NY00123> aha, gj ;)
<Toma-> VJun: http://insitu.lri.fr/metisse/
<Toma-> same thins as beryl but lots lighter and it came out long before beryl :)
<VJun> wow
<VJun> Toma- : does it need a high size of graphic card ?
<DeadNotBuried> how do i find out what proc it is?
<dario_> i have winxp in my machine and when a install ubuntu 6.10 and use internet then in windows i have null conectivity
<Toma-> VJun: probably. but it might work ok
<razzorz> vjun: what card are you runing?
<VJun> Toma-: how about 32 MB?
<razzorz> no
<razzorz> 128 or up
<earthen> I've downloaded Gnome Art, I can download the themes but i cannot click the install button does anyone know why?
<razzorz> needs to be 3d
<VJun> razzorz : RAGE 128 PRO AGP 4X TMDS (32MB)
<lkthomas> hmm
<lkthomas> does apt-get got bugs or what
<VJun> ohh
<VJun> sigh
<VJun> i was very excited while watcht the beryl in youtube
<razzorz> hey toma how do i find specs on my gfcard?
<DeadNotBuried> am i being ignored
<razzorz> not ignored just lots what your tryin to work out there dead
<Toma-> razzorz: 'lspci -vv'
<razzorz> ty
<VJun> razzorz , i using windows right now
<VJun> haha
<VJun> i juz using xchat in windows xp
<choongii> hi. anyone know of a repos which has dosbox 0.7 ?
<razzorz> aww
<Toma-> choongii: youll have to build it yourself
<choongii> Toma-, alright, thanks
<Toma-> razzorz: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191770
<razzorz> anyone wanna smoke a joint?
<DeadNotBuried> me
<razzorz> one sec toma i will look
<Toma-> razzorz: not in here. #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> !ohmy | razzorz
<ubotu> razzorz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* DeadNotBuried smokes a joint
<razzorz> LOL
<DeadNotBuried> !abuse | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<VJun>  guys
<VJun>  i gotta go
<VJun> >_<
<VJun> see ya
<VJun> :D
* DeadNotBuried emails razzorz a fat .....f
<lkthomas> guys, how could I completely reinstall a program ?
* DeadNotBuried emails razzorz a fat spliff
<IdleOne> DeadNotBuried, this is a support channel not a 420 channel. we have kids as young as 10 in here and I doubt the parents would appreciate theyre kids seeing that kinda talk
<rambo3> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Toma-> DeadNotBuried: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sipior> lkthomas: via synaptic?
<lkthomas> sipior, I need apt-get
<Hobbsee> rambo3: ?
<IdleOne> !CoC | DeadNotBuried
<ubotu> DeadNotBuried: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<sipior> lkthomas: hmm...think you're stuck with remove and then install
<Toma-> Stoners
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<rambo3> Hobbsee, DeadNotBuried wont take drug talk to OT
<sipior> cool it, IdleOne, no one needs a nanny here
<DeadNotBuried>  SORRY KIDS, DONT DRINK AND DRIVE, SMOKE WEED AND FLY
<IdleOne> sipior, apperently they do
<DeadNotBuried> sorry :P
<Hobbsee> DeadNotBuried: behave.
<DeadNotBuried> yes sir
<DeadNotBuried> add/remove proggy's crashed
<DeadNotBuried> its annoying
<DeadNotBuried> i cant close it
<Toma-> DeadNotBuried: 'ps aux'
<IdleOne> DeadNotBuried, ps aux look for the PID then kill pidnumber
<Toma-> then 'kill -KILL PID'
<DeadNotBuried> yeah
<Toma-> told you 15 mins ago
<DeadNotBuried> how i know whats the add/remove?
<XP> synaptics
<Toma-> if you like, you can paste it on pastebin
<sipior> lkthomas: why only apt-get, out of curiosity?
<lkthomas> nevermind
<lkthomas> apt-get install --yes --reinstall -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confmiss -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confnew
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<f00bar> DeadNotBuried's Link: http://rafb.net/p/6ZpAdC35.html
<sipior> lkthomas: ah, there you go. never made use of that before
<DeadNotBuried> ^^ my link
<MikesDesk> hi I am running 6.06 server with Lamp, and have enabled mod_rewrite. Rewrite appears in phpinfo but it wont work on the websites? any ideas thanks.
<DeadNotBuried> there, http://rafb.net/p/6ZpAdC35.html
<razzorz> Toma:
<DeadNotBuried> which one do i kill
<ctrl_x> Where is torrent client located in ubuntu
<zipper> Could anyone who is using an UK mirror for their sources.list please upload it somewhere? Like pastebin or something, or just directly send it to me?
<Toma-> razzorz: what...?
<OrTigaS> why when i right click on tabs its only shows "remove panel" theres no "add panel" on a vacant space
<ctrl_x> i mean in which option
<zipper> using 6.10
<razzorz> ok i got the tar...
<razzorz> for quick cam 1.6
<Toma-> razzorz: follow the guide...
<tdmme> I just updated my Dapper Drake (6.06 LT) and now ssh (client & server) are broken. When I try to connect to another ssh server I get an Segment Fault. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<razzorz> the guied is messed up... i do what it says but comes up with this
<Toma-> pastebin plz
<ctrl_x> canany one tell me plz
<Toma-> unless its 1 line..
<DeadNotBuried> whats the difference
<ctrl_x> where is bittottrent
<SubMOA> has anybody gotten wordpress to work?
<razzorz> i will post it for you
<ctrl_x> client in ubuntu
<ctrl_x> ; (
<sipior> ctrl_x: synaptic has a search function, via ctrl-f
<ctrl_x> : (
<lewiz> Hi guys.  Can anybody tell me the state of multimedia with amd64?  Are there any other problems I might run into using the amd64 version?
<Toma-> DeadNotBuried: ok. try running "xkill" then click on the window.
<ctrl_x> sipior, what should i type there
<sipior> ctrl_x: well, i'd start with "torrent" :-)
<ctrl_x> sipior, which one is available i have ubuntu 6.06
<razzorz> toma:http://pastebin.sk/en/1082/
<SubMOA> I Synapticed wordpress and now I can't find it :O(
<Toma-> razzorz: using xchat?
<sipior> SubMOA: check out the installed file list via synaptic
<DeadNotBuried> razzorz, thank you
<Toma-> razzorz: its build-essential
<MikesDesk> SubMOA, Worpress is downloaded then dumped onto an apache webserver.
<SubMOA> sipior, how do I go about that?
<ctrl_x> sipior, i think bittorrent is installed
<razzorz> explain please
<SubMOA> MikesDesk, how to I do that?
<ctrl_x> sipior, but where it is
<SubMOA> mikefoo, so open the apache web server
<Toma-> razzorz: "sudo apt-get install build-essential camorama"
<SubMOA> MikesDesk, so open apache?  I don't really want to actually publsh anything... just create webpages
<razzorz> put that in?
<Toma-> razzorz: you bet
<sipior> SubMOA: in synaptic, select the pacakge, click the "properties" button, and then select the "installed files" tab
<MikesDesk> SubMOA, go to wordpress.org and download wordpress. Then unzip the file into var/www
<tdmme> ssh and sshd gives me "Segmentation fault" after updating, how can I fix this?
<ctrl_x> sipior, how to start Bittorrent
<MikesDesk> SubMOA, have you got apache installed?
<SubMOA> MikesDesk, sipior I think I will try sipiors way first...
<ctrl_x> sipior, i didnt found it in options
<SubMOA> MikesDesk, I believe it was a dependency, so yes, it was automatically downloaded
<sipior> ctrl_x: there's no menu item?
<Toma-> tdmme: apt-get install --reinstall opensshd orsomething like that
<ctrl_x> sipior, then how i use it
<ctrl_x> sipior, : (
<SubMOA> sipior, I have the properties open... now what?
<sipior> SubMOA: pick the installed files tab
<sipior> ctrl_x: so it starts up fine?
<ctrl_x> sipior, In synaptic it show me already installed
<zombieee> Nn som vet mkt om lampor hr?
<ctrl_x> sipior, but where it is , how to run it
<h1st0> What language is that.
<Hobbsee> zombieee: english only please
<sipior> ctrl_x: so is it installed in your main menu?
<NY00123> Back, can evdev be used with a PS/2 mouse? (got an Xorg error related to that)
<DeadNotBuried> it isnt closing
<SubMOA> sipior, mkay...
<h1st0> zombieee: what language do you speak?
<SubMOA> sipior, that's a huge list
<sipior> SubMOA: yep
<MikesDesk> Anyone know about apache+mod_rewrite on ubuntu 6.06? thanks
<SubMOA> Sipior, are those dependencies?
<sipior> SubMOA: try selecting it all, dumping it to a text editor and then searchinge there
<SubMOA> Sipingal, nevermind
<SubMOA> sipior, ok...
<sipior> SubMOA: no, those should be the installed files attached to that package
<tdmme> Toma-: even when reinstalling ssh I get the 'Segmentation failt', and then the openssh-server package stays 'unconfigured'
<DeadNotBuried> it wont close
<tdmme> Toma-: any idea how to configure the openssh-server package by hand or something?
<SubMOA> sipior, ok... it is in a text document... what am i searching for?
<sipior> SubMOA: i don't know, weren't you looking for where a file is stored?
<Toma-> tdmme: sounds like the updated ssh server has a funky config file... backup your current version of the configs then delete them... see if that helps?
<DeadNotBuried> fuck! 75d uptime gone
<SubMOA> sipior, maybe... I would like to go to the terminal and type something in to get wordpress running (an icon on my programs menu would work fine, i suppose... I am learing terminal, though, so it doesn't matter)
<sipior> SubMOA: wordpress is installed so as to be runnable by your web server, not from the terminal
<sipior> it's not a program, per se
<Toma-> DeadNotBuried: no swearing....
<h1st0> DeadNotBuried: what version of ubuntu?
<SubMOA> ...sipior, that does complicate things
<SubMOA> so thought i was kind of like dreamweaver
<sipior> SubMOA: yeah, a bit :-)
<IdleOne> h1st0, only way to solve DeadNotBuried's issue is a reboot
<DeadNotBuried> ok
<DeadNotBuried> i did that
<sipior> SubMOA: might try having a look in /usr/share/doc/wordpress or whatever, see if there are ubuntu-specific instructions
<DeadNotBuried> now i cant view desktop
<h1st0> IdleOne: No i was just wondering what version he got that kind of uptime out of.
<sipior> SubMOA: but generally you'll need to configure the web server, set up a store for documents, &cet.
<SubMOA> sipior, rgr... so I get apache running and from there... can I run it from that (I'm completely ignorant (NOT FOR LONG THOUGH!) on that)
<Heroin> how would i setup a webserver so i would have *@domain.com email adresses?
<Heroin> SubMOA whats ur question?
<sipior> SubMOA: yes, that's exactly right. apache will call wordpress when you access a specific URL on your computer
<h1st0> !lamp > Heroin
<sipior> Heroin: webservers are unrelated to email addresses
<Heroin> i have a LAMP server thanks h1st0 i just dont know how to setup email adresses
<SubMOA> sipior... and can I edit things... like dreamweaver, or am I completely mistaken here
<sipior> SubMOA: yes, you'd edit your blog entries through the wordpress interface
<IdleOne> h1st0, I believe he said Edgy about the uptime
<zzz_> !lamp > zzz_
<Heroin> h1st0 and sipior how would i achieve a *@domain.com email adresses?
<sipior> Heroin: you need to procure a domain registration, and establish an MX record in the DNS
<sipior> Heroin: and then set up a mail server at that ip address
<Heroin> sipior i have a domain and my domain constains MX records
<Heroin> ok good and how would i setup a mail server?
<Heroin> and what options are there for mail servers?
<h1st0> Heroin: then you need to install mail server
<SubMOA> sipior, one more stupid question :O)  it's completely configurable, right? as in I can make a website for anything... a business if I wanted or... whatever I want... it's not blog specific with fairly inflexible template, right?
<robe_> How I can install the "vmware tools" in ubuntu 6.10? I'm using vmware Workstation 5.5.1
<sipior> Heroin: aptitutde install postfix
<Heroin> and what options are there for mail servers?
<sipior> Heroin: err..aptitude
<Heroin> sipior you dont know know a good one of have a prefrence?
<OuZo> i am trying to complie a program
<IdleOne> Heroin, you can also search in Synaptic for mail Server to see what choices you have but postfix is the way to go I think
<sipior> SubMOA: well, wordpress is not completely flexible. for a general website you'll want to go with straight web pages, i would guess
<eL_ZaYa> www.fotolog.com/el_zaya
<OuZo> i need qmake, were can i get it from? thanks
<eL_ZaYa> its good ?
<sipior> Heroin: postfix is my preference, for various reasons
<Heroin> sipior ok i will look into postfix :) and is squirel mail a mailserver?
<SubMOA> hmm... sipior... ok, well thank you very much for the information... I have to be off, have a good day, night, afternoon... whatever :O) truly appreciated.
<sipior> SubMOA: best of luck with it
<IdleOne> !info qt3-dev-tools
<ubotu> qt3-dev-tools: Qt3 development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1204 kB, installed size 4116 kB
<sipior> Heroin: squirrel mail is not a server, no. it's a way of accessing mailboxes remotely via imap
<IdleOne> OuZo, I believe you need qt3-dev-tools not certain though
<sipior> Heroin: if this is your first time configuring a mail server, definitely have a look at the howto at the linux documentation project. read it carefully and be sure you understand roughly how email works
<OuZo> IdleOne: thanks
<ifree> erm... hello, might anyone help me with installing dual-boot xp/ubuntu cos i am really really noobie?
<XP> ifree: u running xp already?
<ifree> yup
<IdleOne> !dualboot | ifree
<ubotu> ifree: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<OuZo> IdleOne: i already have that...
<ifree> i read alr
<flake> are binary distributables possible from ubuntu to the other distros?   are they generally trusted?
<h1st0> flake: not exactly
<ifree> the problem is i alread partitioned my drive, and the guide above is for non-partitioned drive
<cerealkiller219> is there a troubleshooting guide about ubuntu locking up anywhere?
<IdleOne> OuZo, http://doc.trolltech.com/3.0/qmake-manual-2.html check this out
<OuZo> IdleOne: thanks :)
<h1st0> ifree: do you have free space availible for ubuntu then?
<robe_> ifree, I think that your best choice is VMWare workstation
<Tarmalik> slt all
<ifree> yup, i divide my 60gb hdd to 3 partition, windows, my data/backup partition and 12gb left for ubuntu
<ifree> sadly the 12gb left is in NTFS, cos i used partition magic
<Tarmalik> tous anglais ^^
<h1st0> ifree:okay just boot to install cd and install to the 12gig free space
<h1st0> ifree: ahh well boot the install cd and use gparted to delete the 12gb partiton and then install ubuntu there.
<OuZo> IdleOne: it seams i already had it... qmake -v
<OuZo> Qmake version: 1.07a (Qt 3.3.6)
<OuZo> Qmake is free software from Trolltech AS.
<IdleOne> hehe 
<IdleOne> OuZo, ok then
<h1st0> IdleOne: ?
<ifree> h1st0: okay, i got to that part, but then they asked for some pointer thingy
<m4n> how do I check (on bootup) if the laptop is on docking station or not ?
<IdleOne> h1st0, ??
<h1st0> IdleOne: nm
<sipior> IdleOne: that an arabic smiley? love it!
<Tarmalik> bye all
<h1st0> ifree: which cd are you using the desktop installation cd?
<IdleOne> sipior, not sure I just went through the character map and looked for something close to a smily face
<OuZo> IdleOne: i have some instructions for configuring, but don't know were to change my environment variable. The environment variable QTDIR must be set to the toplevel
<OuZo> directory where Qt is installed.
<root__> is there a way to get a persistant home directory off a USB stick when I boot from the livecd?  Kind of like knoppix?
<earthen> anyone know why i cannot install themes from gnome art
<ifree> 6.10
<root__> ouch
<sipior> IdleOne: either arabic or pharsi, surely
<root__> Im logged int as root
<h1st0> ifree: if you deleted the 12gb ntfs part then you just use guided partitioning on the installer and tell it to use the free space on the drive.
<IdleOne> sipior, probably arabic
<ifree> h1st0: ?? can u explain further...
<h1st0> ifree: open gparted.
<h1st0> ifree: how much freespace is availible on the drive?
<rkvirani> sorry, is there a way to get a persistant home dir on a USB stick when I boot off the live cd?  Kind of like knoppix has?
<tupacamaru> #ubuntu-it
<IdleOne> OuZo, /etc/qt3
<^robertj> hey all, dumb question, whats the best way to get the uid of the owner of a folder for scripting purposes?
<^robertj> can it be done with find?
<h1st0> rkvirani: me thinks you may have to build your own iso to do that.
<rkvirani> robert_: use ls -la and awk
<Heroin> is postfix installed by default when installing a lamp server?
<ifree> h1st0: 12gb for the ubuntu, clean, nothing inside there. Where is Gparted located? i was using the installation wizard
<h1st0> Heroin: no
<rkvirani> h1st0: I heard if you set the label to something it might work but I cant remember the details
<h1st0> ifree: close the installation wizard
<h1st0> ifree: we need to make sure the drive is ready first.
<ifree> h1st0: okay, just guide me along
<h1st0> ifree: this will make it easier.   Hit alt+f2 and type in gparted
<ifree> okay
<h1st0> ifree: do you see the 12gb of free space or is there a 12gb ntfs part?
<sipior> Heroin: not sure, but a "ps aux | grep postfix" should sort things out quickly :)
<frandavid100> hi
<IdleOne> hello frandavid100
<frandavid100> I need to download and install the svn version of gimmie, could someone give me a hand on that?
<h1st0> frandavid100: they should hav einstructions on their site
<rkvirani> hooking up openldap to samba freeradius and squid :D
<sipior> frandavid100: yeah, specific questions are generally better
<sipior> well, easier
<IdleOne> !gimmie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimmie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frandavid100> looks like they don't http://beatnik.infogami.com/Gimmie
<tupacamaru> c nessuno
<ifree> h1st0: /dev/hda1 ntfs 27gb flag boot (my windows), /dev/hda2 extended /dev/hda3/ ntsf data 32gb, /dev/hda5/ fat32 (my recovery partition/laptop build-in). /dev/hda6/ 12gb (here it is)
<ifree> h1st0: too many too write out
<ifree> h1st0: =/
<tupacamaru> ninguno abla espanol
<frandavid100> my first doubt would be where to download it, but it seems a mistery
<frandavid100> yo
<IdleOne> !es | tupacamaru
<ubotu> tupacamaru: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<frandavid100> privado si quieres :)
<h1st0> ifree: okay well delete the /dev/hda6 since you don't want it.
<h1st0> ifree: then apply the changes.
<ifree> h1st0: delete or reformat? o.O
<h1st0> ifree: delete
<h1st0> ifree: You don't want it right?
<ifree> h1st0: okay, delete it, pending operation... done
<tupacamaru> sabes como otener live cd con opengl ativos
<h1st0> ifree: did you apply the changes?
<ifree> h1st0: applied
<h1st0> ifree: oh no
<h1st0> ifree: just kidding
<h1st0> ifree: alright now close gparted
<ifree> h1st0: go on
<h1st0> ifree: and launch the installer.  Just have it use guided partitioning when it asks you.  And have it use the free space on the drive to install ubuntu.
<orgy`> hi, my cdrom doesnt get mounted automatically when i put in a cd, what can i do abou tit?
<ifree> h1st0: it ask for some pointer for my windows partition n my data/backup, my recovery partition... what should i put
<rkvirani> So the consensus is that I have to build my own CD eh
<h1st0> ?
<ifree> h1st0: or i put the default made by ubuntu /media/hda1 hda2
<h1st0> ifree: ahh yeah thats fine.
<h1st0> ifree: its just asking where you want to mount those partitions on your new install.
<h1st0> ifree: they will be mounted to /media/hda1 and /media/hda2
<hungmanmoojoo> hello
<h1st0> ifree: you can make it /media/windows instead of /media/hda1 if you want.
<ifree> h1st0: okay
<tupacamaru> qualcuno parla italiano
<DiscoStu> gday everyone
<XP> heya
<ifree> h1st0: erm, how abt the swap, / , and other thing
<IdleOne> !it | tupacamaru
<ubotu> tupacamaru: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DiscoStu> i've got a terrible problem with tightvnc and edgy
<h1st0> ifree: is it asking you or can you just tell it to use freespace?
<hungmanmoojoo> what is the easiest way of installing ubuntu without cd support.. ie i cant use a cdrom drive.
<DiscoStu> it always says: Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<DiscoStu> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<DiscoStu> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<h1st0> hungmanmoojoo: netinstall from floppy maybe?
<tupacamaru> su ubuntu it non c nessuno
<IdleOne> !install | hungmanmoojoo
<ubotu> hungmanmoojoo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DiscoStu> so I did set the correct fontPath and it still dies
<DiscoStu> any suggestions?
<lkthomas> ikonia, you there ?
<pitagoricus> Hi... i would like to use an ubuntu machine to provide internet access (only on port 80) to a group of office PC (running windows xp)... which is the best way to go? any help is really appreciated...
<ifree> h1st0: i left it as u said, let it use the freespace. Cos i watch some tutorial last time, there is a part where u have to put swap, ./ and stuff
<hungmanmoojoo> h1st0: that would be great.. but i am a complete linux noob.. and i dont know how to create ubuntu boot disks.. i have a couple fr debian.. but u want ubuntu
<h1st0> ifree: not if you use guided partitioning it will take care of tat.
<tupacamaru> ho bisogno di informazioni su come creare ua live cd con accelerazione grafica attivata
<ifree> h1st0: *confused mode*
<h1st0> hungmanmoojoo: if you check out the links from ubotu that will explain everything.
<ifree> h1st0: so now, i just keep on clicking forward?
<sipior> frandavid100: http://live.gnome.org/Subversion
<IdleOne> ifree, read before clicking but yeah
<h1st0> ifree: yeah but read what each one says.
<sipior> frandavid100: i beleive it's a gnome module now, so...
<michiel_> hello
<h1st0> ifree: this is a lot easier than you think.
<ifree> h1st0: and also, i read some scary article about GRUB loader, that install on different partition can cause windows unable to detect OS
<michiel_> my processes are being killed by signal 8 (Floating Point Exception). Could this be because of a not working libc?
<frandavid100> thanks sipior
<eriksensei> /leave
<ifree> h1st0:  and some tutorial suggest not to install Grub
<ifree> h1st0: i am at Grub part alr
<h1st0> ifree: that can all be fixed if that is the case but you want to install grub to mbr
<h1st0> ifree: its better than letting xp with the boot.ini loader.
<ifree> h1st0: so now, what do u suggest?
<IdleOne> any info on how to create a Ubuntu Cd with graphic accellaration active?
<tupacamaru> ho bisogno di informazioni su come creare ua live cd con accelerazione grafica attivata
<sipior> frandavid100: might be stuck in dependancy hell, though. best of luck :)
<GodFather> Hello ^_^
<h1st0> ifree: let grub write to MBR if it blows up you can always recover as long as you have live cd.  Not that big of a dela.
<GodFather> I'm downloading Knoppix atm, I only need the .iso file right?
<h1st0> IdleOne: I thought I saw a guide to remaster the cd.  Let me see.
<pitagoricus> has anybody experience on using squid with ubuntu on a windows xp network?
<GodFather> :x
<IdleOne> GodFather, yes
<GodFather> Thanks IdleOne <3
<ifree> h1st0: lolz, how to recover then? i am noob, you know
<GodFather> And what do I use for chat, xchat?
<ifree> h1st0: better clear all the doubt b4 proceed
<GodFather> or xbitch
<GodFather> something like that
<spiral_shell> Hi there
<sipior> GodFather: bitchx :-)
<IdleOne> GodFather, xchat , bitchx irssi
<h1st0> IdleOne: http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<GodFather> Ok, thanks =)
<tupacamaru> ho bisogno di informazioni su come creare ua live cd con accelerazione grafica attivata
<spiral_shell> how can I send email from the CLI with attachments?
<IdleOne> tupacamaru, un mommento estoy buscando
<sipior> spiral_shell: which mail agent?
<spiral_shell> mailx?
<spiral_shell> postfix?
<h1st0> ifree: well if it breaks boot to the live cd so you can chat with people here and we can help you.
<DiscoStu> so no help?>
<DiscoStu> pity :(
<h1st0> ifree: but the installer is pretty good at what it does.
<sipior> spiral_shell: not sure it can handle that. try mutt, you might like it better
<GodFather> I used Suse a long time ago heh
<jatt> spiral_shell: try nail
<ifree> h1st0: o.O;; that's can b very troublesome... cos i am using my ffriend laptop now while letting my one installing
<spiral_shell> jatt ok -a for attachent using nail?
<IdleOne> tupacamaru, http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<h1st0> ifree: xp is easy to recover you just boot to xp cd hit f8 and choose recover mode and type in fixmbr when you get D:\ prompt
<IdleOne> ty h1st0
<h1st0> ifree: grub is also easy to recover boot to live cd and reinstall it.
<DiscoStu> cu..
<ifree> h1st0: i am using OEM laptop. and u know, Toshiba doesnt provide recovery cd
<tupacamaru> ho bisogno di informazioni su come creare ua live cd con accelerazione grafica attivata
<h1st0> ifree: you are installing on a oem laptop?
<ifree> h1st0: ya
<GodFather> an~~
<ifree> h1st0: tecra M5
* slacker_nl slaps ykanello 
<slacker_nl> :P
<IdleOne> tupacamaru, http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<jatt> spiral_shell: I don't remember the exactly command line option, but I am sure nail has an option to send an attachment. (With mail I remember I used 'uuencode file | mail -s ...' to send file as attachment but it such attachments could not be read by outlook express :(). Nail avoids all those problems.
<h1st0> ifree: well lets not worry about it unless it breaks.  There are numerous ways to fix each way.
<tupacamaru> non c altro
<h1st0> ifree: here look at some of these links from ubotu
<h1st0> !grub | ifree
<ubotu> ifree: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GodFather> heh
<GodFather> Does linux have a HCL?
<tupacamaru> ho bisogno di informazioni su come creare ua live cd con accelerazione grafica attivata
<spiral_shell> jatt, I tried this : nail -s "my subject" -a /root/2007-03-15-databasebackup_2007_03_13.sql.bz2 my@email.addr
<frandavid100> pi
<frandavid100> sorry
<beasty> anyone knows if there is a 'nvidia' bug in ubuntu ?
<ifree> h1st0: alr thx h1st0, now i let it run the installation
<spiral_shell> jatt, did not seem to work (even after apt-get install nail)
<ifree> h1st0: hope nothing gone worng
<ifree> h1st0: >.<
<nicky> exit
<ykanello> beasty: what kind of bug? what is your problem?
<frandavid100> what package must I install to handle svn?
<beasty> ykanello: well i just reboot my system
<slacker_nl> frandavid100: subversion
<deadeyes> GodFather, Hardware .. List? I think so.. where does the C stands for?
<nicky> =)
<beasty> and now i can't startup X anymore
<GodFather> compatibility
<GodFather> :)
<ykanello> can you paste anything in priv
<ykanello> from your X log?
<beasty> me ?
<frandavid100> ok, thanks slacker_nl
<beasty> sure
<slacker_nl> yw
<deadeyes> GodFather, well, probably you can find one on the site of the distro
<matthew_> is there a reason that when I play a home made DVD in totem that it will not go to the DVD menu?
<h1st0> ifree: well as good as I am I cna't yet predict the future so we will deal with it when we get there.
<spiral_shell> jatt, though the file is 1 meg
<ifree> h1st0: hey, i need to return my friend lappy... If anything gone wrong, i only can get help on Sat =/
<tupacamaru> esistre un programma per attivare accelerazione grafica
<ifree> h1st0: cos now i got few school project to work on >.<
<h1st0> ifree: not a problem there are plenty of people here that are very good at this.
<ifree> h1st0: but many thanks h1st0. You have been very courteous and helpful
<ifree> h1st0: i am deeply appreciated
<sipior> spiral_shell: try adding a -v and see what it says
<ifree> h1st0: last but not least before we part, pray that my Laptop can be installed ubuntu...
<beasty> ykanello: what do you want me to paste ?
<tupacamaru> esiste un configuratore grafico di xorg per gnome
<ykanello> either /var/log/Xorg.log
<beasty> tupacamaru: english
<beasty> ykanello: i'll paste you this
<beasty> wich is very weird
<ykanello> or $HOME/.xsession-errors
<frandavid100> and well, if the repo's address is http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gimmie/, what should be the commandline to download it and work with it? svn add http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gimmie/ does not work...
<sipior> tupacamaru: you can chat in whatever language you like, but if you care for a useful reply... :-)
<tupacamaru> non mi interessanio le osservazioni politiche
<sipior> frandavid100: svn co http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gimmie, or something like that
<kakarot> where can i find and install compiz cgwd themes?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ummm google it?
<tupacamaru> esiste un configuratore grafico di xorg per gnome
<frandavid100> right, it was the co part what I was not doing right
<frandavid100> thanks sipior
<beasty> ykanello: i just paste it to you
<ykanello> beasty: i saw
<ykanello> i reply there...
<beasty> ok
<seshomaru1234> hi , i want to download the package conky (for dapper) manually with firefox , can anyone tell me how to find it?
<IdleOne> h1st0, that Ubuntu Remaster link you gave me just gave me a new project to work on  thanks dude
<spiral_shell> jatt, did not seem to give output...just hangs
<alvarezp> Where is the config option for setting update-manager to download 2 (or more) files at a time?
<sipior> spiral_shell: maybe try with a smaller attachment?
<spiral_shell> sipior I am even having trouble without an attachment
<razzorz> can someone tell me besides the keyboard shortcuts... how to disable the shift /backspace logoff
<sipior> spiral_shell: are you running a transfer agent? (sendmail, postfix &cet.)
<h1st0> IdleOne: np  Yeah I don't know if there is a better howto floating around.
<spiral_shell> sendmail
<spiral_shell> no..
<spiral_shell> postfix
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: google for conky (its at conky.sf.net)
<sipior> spiral_shell: and it hangs only if you specify -v?
<ykanello> slacker_nl: yes conky is cooll
<linuXxXx> is there anyone who can help me to configure masquerading/ip-forwarding? plz qry me
<jatt> spiral_shell: hmm.... strange are you sure you are not missing an option or flag? Unfortunately I don't have nail installed on my machine now. Can you try with a smaller attachment (1MB<<)?
<slacker_nl> ykanello: it sure is :)
<seshomaru1234> slacker_nl,  i want the dapper package specificaly
<spiral_shell> jatt, yes, but not working even with no attachment
<IdleOne> h1st0, that howto doesnt seem so complicated to follow. think I just might make myself a Ubuntu-Idle.iso 
<spiral_shell> jatt, nail  -s"test" tech101@gmail.com "test"
<[BTF] Chm0d> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: in firefox where you have the google search box
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: you can select ubuntu packages
<razzorz> if there is a way? besides the keyboard shorcuts
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: search for conky overthere
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: why don't you do a aptitude download conky?
<dfgas> anyone using a amd TURION64?
<seshomaru1234> slacker_nl, cause i want to use it on debian etch
<matthew_> is there a reason that when I play a home made DVD in totem that it will not go to the DVD menu?
<ykanello> seshomaru1234: get alien working
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: why don't you download the debian package for it then?
<jatt> spiral_shell: I just tried and I think there is something wrong in how you are calling nail. Try to type Ctrl+C when it is hanging it will display:
<jatt> (Interrupt -- one more to kill letter)
<sipior> spiral_shell: youhave to redirect standard in
<sipior> spiff: nail -t blah < message
<jatt> right
<spiral_shell> ok
<seshomaru1234> slacker_nl, the debian package has some sort of a bug that makes desktop items disappera but at the forum they suggested to use the dapper pacakages
<sipior> sorry spiff, bad tab-complete :)
<jatt> spiral_shell: or
<thiesen> is there any easy GUIfied application to mount ISO's??
<jatt> echo "test" | nail  -s "test" tech101@gmail.com
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: ahh, ok :)
<seshomaru1234> slacker_nl, i cant find a package search option in firefox
<flake> in my gnome Applications menu, is grouping of the games possible instead of having one long scrolling list to go up and down with?
<tupacamaru>  esiste un configuratore grafico di xorg per gnome
<Ant1moN> hi! did you all do this one? about linux on Dell: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/linux?s=corp
<sipior> tupacamaru: no comprende
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/utils/conky
<flake> and what does add this as drawer / add this as menu do?
<seshomaru1234> slacker_nl, thanks , but how did you find it?
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: conky dapper package ;)
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: in google
<sipior> tupacamaru: and no, i don't believe there is
<seshomaru1234> slacker_nl,  oh dear ,s o emberessing...
<flake> I see my Wine / Programs are grouped
<seshomaru1234> slacker_nl, thanks!
<usurp> i deleted vm player without uninstalling it now i cant install vm server i deleted the reg files too what else to i have to delete?
<slacker_nl> seshomaru1234: yw dude :)
<ykanello> slacker_nl: go home and I will go to
<thiesen> is there any easy GUIfied application to mount ISO's??
<tupacamaru>  esiste un configuratore grafico di xorg per gnome
<sipior> tupacamaru: no!
<ykanello> anyone has used any ubuntu on Sparc?
<slacker_nl> usurp: i think its because of some file still present in /etc/vmware
<Helmi> hi guys - today the parcel service brought a new graphics adapter. currently i have a ATI Radeon inside my pc - the new one is a nvidia geforce. how whould i preceed in changing boths? how could i get this managed without loosing X working?
<tupacamaru> sipior non starmi col fiato sul collo
<usurp> im using windows
<spiral_shell> jatt and sipior  thanks very much, it works now!
<beasty> ykanello: did you replied ?
<sipior> spiral_shell: great
<usurp> slacker do u use windows
<ykanello> beasty: you haven't check my replies?
<sipior> tupacamaru: no comprende espanol!
* sipior looks for babel fish
<slacker_nl> usurp: uhm.. this is #ubuntu, not #ms-windows
<usurp> im trying to install ubuntu on windows
<finalbeta> it's ##windows
<usurp> so...
<slacker_nl> usurp: this problem is still not related to ubuntu
<slacker_nl> usurp: its related to vmware on windows
<beasty> ykanello: i didn't receive any
<tupacamaru> abas espanol y lo entiendo
<ykanello> beasty: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28NVIDIA.29
<beasty> ykanello: are you authed ?
<finalbeta> usurp: what slacker_nl means is that the installer from ubuntu on windows is not an official tool.
<fnf> usurp: so it is relatedto vmwae and Windows, not Ubuntu
<ykanello> beasty: yes
<spiral_shell> is there a way that I can run through a directory and find the name of a file with the most recent time? i.e. mysql_2007-03-14-22:37:01.bak.sql.bz2
<Trist_an> I have a trouble with Beryl : my window menus are appearing behind the windpw
<Trist_an> Anyone knows how to fix this?
<beasty> weird i didn't receive any of your replies
<usurp> i just want some help if you guys arent windows savvy then tell me
<slacker_nl> finalbeta: that's not what I ment, but its close :)
<fnf> Trist_an: no clue, but you should ask on #beryl
<fnf> usurp: can you repeat the question ?
<flake> if I were to do away with my Applications / places / menu bar and just use a gdesklet taskbar, would that be safe to do without crashing my default gnome session?
<ykanello> usurp: the only windows that I know usurp are the ones in my living room.
<thiesen> is there any easy GUIfied application to mount/unmount ISO's??
<tupacamaru>  sipior non starmi col fiato sul collo non sono qui per pare politica (il vizio degli italiani)
<ykanello> thiesen: there is a gnome applet thingi
<tupacamaru> esiste un configuratore grafico di xorg per gnome
<sipior> okay, time to add tupacamaru to the old kill file...
<thiesen> ykanello: there is??? *checking*
<ykanello> thiesen: lemmy check
<slacker_nl> thiesen: gisomount of kiso perhaps?
<flake> if I were to close the main panel in gnome, could I get it back and if so how?
<finalbeta> What's the purpose of the Lost+Found folders in the root of file systems? I'm thinking this is just a gparted folder I can safely remove.
<thiesen> slacker_nl: checking...
<flake> would it be start kicker or something?
<usurp> i deleted wmware player and wanted to install vm server but it said wmware was already installed (i didnt use to uninstall feature) so now i have to dig and find all the files
* slacker_nl is leaving
<ykanello> thiesen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-194889.html
<ykanello> thiesen: there is a work around include a script in nautilus
<fnf> flake: you must leave at least one panel in GNOME
<ykanello> thiesen: so it works with right click
<OuZo> is there a count down timer for ubuntu that will play a sound when time is up? thanks
<frandavid100> hi again guys
<thiesen> ykanello: gonna check it... ty
<thiesen> slacker_nl: ty to you to... :-)
<flake> k then running a gdesklet app bar can be a little pointless
<frandavid100> I'm trying to compile gimmie svn, but I get this error:some autoconf macros required to build gimmie  were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden  macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your  ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<fnf> flake: GNOME without the panel is not in anyway better than plain metacity.
<beasty> ok updating now
<ctrl_x> How do i check my Bandwidth speed (i have ADSL Modem 256 Kbps)
<ykanello> beasty: cool :)
<frandavid100> anyone knows how I can do that?
<beasty> thx ykanello
<sipior> frandavid100: you probably have to run autoconf first
<flake> fnf - looking for something minimalist like gnome but slightly cooler looking
<ykanello> beasty: don't mention it
<sipior> frandavid100: are there build instructions for the checkout?
<frandavid100> let me see
<fnf> flake: eh, I wouldn't call GNOME is minimalist. If you want something cool-looking, try enlightenment, IceWM or pretty much all WMs outthere support theming.
<sipior> frandavid100: should be in a file called INSTALL, or README
<flake> i meant minimalist as in resources
<ctrl_x> How do i check my Bandwidth speed (i have ADSL Modem 256 Kbps)
<frandavid100> says I need to install GTK+2 devel headers and PyGTK devel first, will check if I have those
<flake> if that's how you took it
<Sp4rKy> flake Enlightenment is the best :D
<ctrl_x> sipior, how??
* ykanello has to go. See yall later
<fnf> flake: then switch to a WM instead of DE, IceWM might be suitable.
<fnf> flake: or metacity.
<sipior> ctrl_x: how what? damn it, my psychic powers are weakening!
<flake> ok thanks
<ctrl_x> sipior, How do i check my Bandwidth speed (i have ADSL Modem 256 Kbps)
<beasty> brb reboot
<Nooobuntu> hi does anyone use bluefish?
<sipior> ctrl_x: not really sure. transfer a bunch of files up and down, and see what the typical speed is.
<sipior> ctrl_x: that's a practical measure, at least
<ctrl_x> sipior, ok, but is there any terminal command from where i can see mybandwidth use
<sipior> ctrl_x: yes, wget should show it, as does curl, iirc
<sfhsfj> hey
<sfhsfj> i cant remote into my linux server since i rebooted
<ctrl_x> sipior, like we use in microsoft Bandwidth monitor application we use
<ctrl_x> sipior, only wget
<fnf> ctrl_x: ifconfig
<fnf> ctrl_x: or netstat
<sfhsfj> how do i start remote desktop via ssh
<fnf> sfhsfj: Remote Desktop is Windows term, ssh is called remote login and without the GUI.
<sfhsfj> yeah
<sfhsfj> but how do i start it so i can login via VNC
<ctrl_x> sipior, ok thanx. one more thing Bittorrent client installed in my ubuntu but where it is located
<sfhsfj> i installed vnc-common tightvnc
<ctrl_x> sipior, where is the program icon
<beasty> damn
<beasty> it worked
<fnf> sfhsfj: you install a VNC server on the server, ssh into the server then start a VNC session from there. Finally you connect to the server via a VNC client.
<ctrl_x> sipior, Do u know any site where i find all these command , i think i am bugging you... : (
<erstazi> ctrl_x: Applications > Internet > BitTorrent
<sfhsfj> fnf, how do i start it
<CheshireViking> ctrl_x, try this for checking your bandwidth speed - http://www.bandwidthplace.com/
<fnf> sfhsfj: what is your VNC server ?
<ctrl_x> erstazi, its not there i checked
<sfhsfj> tightvnc
<AlbertK> am I able to run my monitor with 85 refresh rate on 1600/1200 even though ubuntu doesn't offer it at this refresh rate?
<milanm> for the last frickin hour I've been trying to up the refresh rate from 60 Hz to 85 Hz. Can anyone help me? My eyes are bleeding :(
<ctrl_x> erstazi, and i check synaptis there it showed me installed in system
<m1_r0> hey hrvati
<erstazi> what package did you install?
<milanm> AlbertK, same question
<sfhsfj> i did apt-get install vnc-common tightvnc
<ctrl_x> erstazi, : (
<erstazi> ctrl_x: what package did you install?
<PingFloyd> milanm: set is with VertRefresh under Monitor Section in your xorg.conf
<KomiaPoika> milanm: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ctrl_x> erstazi, ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<fnf> sfhsfj: wait a minute.
<sfhsfj> ty
<stork> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noodles12> i have a usb wireless thingy with 0bda:8189 Realtek chipset. This should be supported by the generic kernel but it does not auto detect and sudo modprobe doesn't do anything.
<erstazi> ctrl_x: go back into Synaptic Package Manager and reinstall bittorrent
<fnf> sfhsfj: is tightvnc preinstall in GNOME ?.
<rkvirani> clear
<rkvirani> ls
<rkvirani> not the terminal window
<erstazi> rkvirani: heh
<ctrl_x> erstazi, ok, there is green square small box
<nugenoa> My ubuntu booted up one time =[
<ctrl_x> erstazi, showing it installed
<sfhsfj> fnf, yes, im sure it is
<erstazi> ctrl_x: right click and reinstall
<fnf> sfhsfj: if you want to start a VNC session with ssh, you should install vncserver instead. tightvnc VNC session will only be available when a GNOME session is running.
<ctrl_x> erstazi, Okay
<rkvirani> mmmm FreeBSD :D
<sfhsfj> damn
<sfhsfj> how do i install the normal one#
<sfhsfj> apt-gwet install vncserver?
<fnf> sfhsfj: sudo apt-get install vncserver
<Heroin> vnc... ew
<fnf> sfhsfj: yup.
<Heroin> use ssh
<cgnboy> hi. where i found the german channel 4 kubuntu ?
<akshay> hi
<falco_> hi all
<kakarot> will emerald work with compiz? or is it just for beryl?
<UB`> kakarot only for beryl
<wolferine> what do I type to install the jvm?
<rkvirani> hello falco_
<kakarot> UB`, anything for compiz?
<ctrl_x> erstazi, okay let me reinstall it
<dfgas> anyone using linux on a amd turion64?
<rkvirani> wolferine: the sun jvm?
<sfhsfj> fnf, can we talk in #ubuntu-classroom? it is much quieter
<UB`> compiz havent a own theme manager yet
<fnf> sfhsfj: ok
<rkvirani> you have to enable the multiverse repository then, apt-cache search sun-java and pick the one you want
<wolferine> correct rkvirani
<RobHu> Is it possible to put the Ubuntu installer on a USB device (e.g. a memory stick), boot off that, and then install from the stick? If so is there an example somewhere of how one might do that?
<wolferine> sun-java, thanks
<rkvirani> wolferine: no probs
* rkvirani gets to run ubuntu at work :D
<erstazi> rkvirani: thats rare, most companies don't let you use open source
<falco_> rkvirani hi i am new on IRC .... :D
<falco_> and my english is not good :)
<rkvirani> erstazi: yea, Im a developer and I do some sysadmin so they let me :) Plus Im in charge of alot of the serverside open source software
<rkvirani> well not in charge of but do the support for ...
<rkvirani> Its nice to be able to run what I want
<rkvirani> I think its more of a matter of the support people not wanting all kinds of questions on how do I do this or that or the other ... or if someone installs linux and then complains they cant do their work etc...
<wolferine> hmm, I dont see the jvm in here?
<sbn> Is *.rm supported ?
<rm_you> ?
<rm_you> to play?
<wolferine> is it maybe an addon for FF?
<rm_you> Those are Realmedia files
<rkvirani> wolferine: no
<IdleOne> wolferine, you trying to install sun-java5-jre?
<rkvirani> its not
<wolferine> jvm
<sbn> rm_you yeah to play
<rkvirani> yeah thats what he wants
<rkvirani> he just doesnt know it yet :D
<rm_you> Yeah, they should play in Realplayer if not mplayer or vlc
<wolferine> i need the jre for the jvm?
<preaction> wolferine: jre is the Java Runtime Environment, which is yes
<IdleOne> wolferine, you need to sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugins
<IdleOne> and you should be good to go
<preaction> wolferine: the jdk is the Java Development Kit, which also includes javac and jar (and other developer tools)
<wolferine> thought that was in the sdk?
<alienseer23>  is there a way to extract the contents of an ".exe" file?
<sbn> rm_you is there a plugin for Totem Movie Player
<rkvirani> wolferine: jdk?
<wolferine> oh no wait, your right
<rm_you> sbn: no idea, I hate totem :P
<preaction> alienseer23: it's called decompile, and good luck. you'll need it.
<alienseer23> ugh
<alienseer23> ok,thanks
<yukito> hmmm, I'm about to upgrade to feisty
<TelVGG-Ariel> hi folks. Anyone knows if its possible to reinstall entirely the apt system? (the binaries was corrupted in a disk failure)
<yukito> but I use several edgy-only repositories for certain packages
<IdleOne> yukito, be prepared for possible breakage
<yukito> like flash 9
<TelVGG-Ariel> any apt-* command returns segment violation
<IdleOne> yukito, then dont upgrade
<juan_> shutdown firestarter
<yukito> if I upgrade, I'll lose those packages, right?
<grndslm> yukito:  why upgrade to feisty?
<IdleOne> yukito, you probably will yes
<yukito> I need to update a few libraries to run some packages I need (or want)
<cc\\dox> rge.net
<DShepherd> yukito, feisty is not supported in this channel.. or maybe not at all.. as in #ubuntu+1
<rm_you> TelVGG-Ariel: yeah, go to packages.ubuntu.com, download the packages you need manually, and install them with dpkg -i --reinstall whatever.deb
<diablosjp> dentify
* rkvirani compiles openldap
<chaos_personifie> quick question regarding beryl.. how does one start the cube effects? i have them enabled but can't figure out how to get nautilus to move
<rm_you> TelVGG-Ariel: dependencies are normally a pain in the ass, but since you're only reinstalling, it won't be a problem ;P
<IdleOne> chaos_personifie, #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<chaos_personifie> beryl running in xgl
<AlbertK> hi, how can i activate 85 hrz for 1600/1200?
<rm_you> chaos_personifie: maybe head over to #beryl? :P
<chaos_personifie> Alrbertk .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AlbertK> chaos_personifie: thx
<efro75> hello all... I new to the linux world. how can I get help with ubuntu on a dell latitud d610 laptop?
<erstazi> rkvirani: you refer to open source server side... so that means you deal with php and the likes?
<wolferine> what is a good app for adding system montiors to my desktop (within BEryl) ?
<secureboot> anyone know how to install eclipse WITHOUT java-gcj-compat?  It makes SSL plugins bomb...
<rkvirani> erstazi: yes
<secureboot> i need to use actual java - but ubuntu makes me use gcj
<rkvirani> php mysql python bash some java stuff etc...
<preaction> !java | secureboot
<ubotu> secureboot: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<derspankster> efro75: try here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<UB`> wolferine system monitor?
<erstazi> rkvirani: I think I will need to upgrade php on my server
<rkvirani> erstazi: ahh
<wolferine> yeah, monitors, everything, diskspace, RAM usage, network traffic
<erstazi> rkvirani: just a tad wary about doing such though
<UB`> wolferine aptitude install gnome-system-monitor
<rkvirani> did you use a binary package? or did you compile from source
<rkvirani> what version of PHP are you running?
<derspankster> efro75, look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<wolferine> work with Beryl?
<UB`> yes why not
<wolferine> well, some dont work WELL with it
<erstazi> rkvirani: problem is, I am not the original person who put up the server
<UB`> it's an app and an applet
<wolferine> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude, when installing?
<erstazi> rkvirani: the other guy left with no regulated documentation (part of the rules) and its php 4.3.11
<rkvirani> erstazi: hrm, what a looser
<rkvirani> loosers dont document, people that are usually insecure about their job security,
<rkvirani> erstazi: find how where php is installed
<rkvirani> you can probably tell
<rkvirani> what kind of a server is it? What Operating System?
<juan_> shutdown firestarter
<UB`> wolferine minor difference one (apitude) it's more recent then other
<erstazi> rkvirani: have you heard of ionbreaker? the OS is CentOS, you know that dirty cousin of RedHat
<juan_> alguien sabe como areglar este problema en una geforce 5200 habro el glxgears y en ves de aparecer los engranges aparece en negro y despues se sierra tengo los ultimos drivers instalados pero los juegos arancan pero no se ven
<rkvirani> CentOS is not a dirty cousing
<rkvirani> cousin
<UB`> wolferine with aptitude you can search e show package with apt you need use apt-cache instead of apt-get
<erstazi> rkvirani: I am being sarcastic
<rkvirani> its compiled right off the .srpms of RHEL
<rkvirani> ok
<grndslm> chaos_personifie: ctrl+alt+left/right to rotate...add a shift key in there to move a window while rotating
<rkvirani> alright... I have not heard of ionbreaker
<rkvirani> so basically check how php was installed
<erstazi> rkvirani: I might just find a day of low time and just put ubuntu server on it
<rkvirani> rpm -qa | grep php
<wolferine> maybe ill just read about it :)
<rkvirani> if that returns a package, you know he installed the RPMS
<secureboot> preaction, i've got sun's jre installed already - i just can't make eclipse use it, even with those instructions
<rkvirani> then find the new RPMS and do a rpm -Uvh
<UB`> wolferine good thing :)
<secureboot> it seems like eclipse ignores /etc/jvm and update-alternatives
<secureboot> i used to be able to just uninstall java-gcj-compat, and it worked
<rkvirani> But if he didnt then do a updatedb && locate bin/php
<secureboot> but not eclipse depends on that, for whatever reason
<preaction> secureboot: update-alternatives changes the link to /usr/bin/java to point to the correct alternative. eclipse should be calling /usr/bin/java to start itself
<rkvirani> and find how where he installed it, if it wasnt an RPM chances are he compiled it from source which is a little more involved.  I can tell you that if he used RPMS he probably wasnt the smartest cookie :D
<rkvirani> (which is probably why he left you no documentation)
<secureboot> preaction, well, that doesn't seem to be the case
<kakarot> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kakarot> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<preaction> secureboot: paste the result of: ls -l /usr/bin/java
<dahoople> Trying to mount a loop device.  mkdir -p /mnt/loop,  mount -o loop linux /mnt/loop  Error is "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". Tried various -t parms (ext2, ext3, iso9660).   Any ideas?
<secureboot> preaction, the links are set up appropriately, however - /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<preaction> secureboot: and what's wrong with that?
<UB`> dahoople what is "linux"?
<GodFather> oh right
<GodFather> xchat wont install
<GodFather> bc it needs a root password..?
<kakarot> how do i know which way to go when installing beryl: aiglx or xgl?
<UB`> dahoople try "file linux" to discover what is it
<dahoople> unzipped imaging kernel (Novell ZEN).  need to add a driver
<secureboot> preaction, eclipse doesn't use java-6-sun when it starts
<GodFather> I know what a root password is
<GodFather> but I got none loll=
<secureboot> preaction, it still uses some gcj thing
<kishore> friends, i am having trouble with bluetooth pairing with my phone. It always fails
<UB`> kakarot it depends on your video card
<kishore> i use Kubuntu feisty
<secureboot> preaction, unless i give it a command line arg, which i dont' want to do eveyr time
<kakarot> UB`, quadro nvs 110m (geforce 7300)
<UB`> kakarot may be you have to look at Nvidia+XGL
<preaction> secureboot: make a menu item that gives it that command line arg? sounds like it's a bug in eclipse, or in the package
<dahoople> UB: returns Minix files system (learned something new)
<UB`> but I dont know so much I run Intel with AIGLX
<dirken> someone using VirtualBox with a XP guest????
<XP> dirken: me
<erstazi> rkvirani: php-4.3.11-8.rhel3.art
<preaction> !anyone | dirken
<ubotu> dirken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<schmakk> anyone found a fix for the 100% fan with ati x800 binary driver?
<kakarot> UB`, in theory, which gives better results? (faster/less buggy)
<UB`> dahoople well so try with -t minix
<wolferine> wow
<erstazi> rkvirani: I don't want to distrupt #ubuntu rules but thank you for your help
<wolferine> this gnome-system-monitor is really boring
<dahoople> Just did and it worked!  Thanks!
<erstazi> rkvirani: the help is much appreciated
<dirken> Well here's it is: I want to use shared folders an can correctly set it up but from my win XP I can't access the VB network :s
<rkvirani> erstazi: what do you mean disrpupt?
<UB`> kakarot depend on your video card if you can use XGL instead of AIGLX, but imho AIGLX is more performant
<XP> dirken: did u read the documentation?
<sexie> hi guys. :)
<dirken> XP: yes but didn't work
<wolferine> I was thinking something more like gDesklets
<XP> oic
<UB`> kakarot try search XGL and AIGLX on wikipedia and you got all the answer :)
<erstazi> rkvirani: discussion opposite of ubuntu
<XP> it worked for me ~_~
<rkvirani> sexie: hi old man
<sexie> sorry to bug you but does anyne know some developer IRC channels.
<kakarot> thanks UB`
<UB`> welcome
<preaction> sexie: try a /list
<rkvirani> erstazi: RHEL isnt the opposite of ubuntu, lol its just inferior
<grndslm> sexie:  general development??
<grndslm> c++ development?
<dirken> XP: I also tried to access my usb stick but even that didn't work :/
<erstazi> rkvirani: at least RHEL doesn't win any popularity contests, but I haven't had a problem with it yet
<XP> hmm
<UB`> wolferine try add the system monitor applet
<rkvirani> It uses RPM
<XP> how did u install virtualbox?
<erstazi> rkvirani: it does its dirty job and does it well
<wolferine> sexie, try xchat-gnome
<sexie> actually,  i'm lookig for some DFDs of what goes behind blogs and forums.
<rkvirani> it sucks :D
<XP> thru the deb or from source?
<dirken> XP: via automatix
<UB`> wolferine right click on a panel and click ADD search for monitor
<XP> oic
<wolferine> applet UB?
<UB`> yes
<XP> that should be the deb rite? :P
<UB`> gnome applet
<rkvirani> sorry, spend enough time using any RPM based distro and you will appreciate portage apt-get ports etc...
<erstazi> rkvirani: I am a one man show on the server, no one else touches it
<sexie> from scratch. i.,e create a new forum and blog software
<dirken> XP: I guess so but i am not sure automatix uses the deb
<erstazi> rkvirani: why do you think I use ubuntu at home?
<XP> hmm
<erstazi> rkvirani: updates are a pain sometimes on RHEL
<XP> i installed the deb
<dirken> XP: or my network should work or my USB, i don't care but i want one of them to work
<XP> follow the steps and they work
<rkvirani> yep
<XP> did u enable usb mounting?
<XP> lemme start my virtual box
<XP> hang on a sec
<erstazi> rkvirani: the biggest problem is there are 357 sites on the server
<dirken> XP: No, really followed the manual steps, It is enabled yes
<erstazi> rkvirani: I don't want to update php to a version that will cause people's scripts to error
<XP> ok
<sorush20> how do I fidout what device my usb mp3 player is
<erstazi> rkvirani: I might just upgrade to 4.4.*
<erstazi> rkvirani: thank you for the help it has been much appreciated, I must go now though
<dirken> XP: in you VM can you access the VirtualBox Shared Folders network?
<MKR> sorush20, run tail -f /var/log/messages in a console window and see which device pops up when you plug it in
<wolferine> nah, thats not really exciting either
<XP> dirken: yes dude, i mapped it to my home dir and it worked
<_Rappy_> how do i split a tar.gz file?
<rkvirani> lol I loaded up Internet Explorer for mac an killed my macbook hahaha
<sorush20> MKR: you sure you gave me the right code?
<dirken> with this command: VBoxManage sharedfolder add "WindowsXP" -name "temp" -hostpath "/home/dirk/temp/"
<kane77> has anybody tried centOS?
<preaction_> _Rappy_: open it in file roller?
<sorush20> camera://Creative Zen Vision@[usb:005,011] /
<sorush20> this is what I keep getting
<MKR> sorush20, that should do it. That makes the tail command watch for changes to the messages log
<beni_> rkvirani: hehe, why did you load it?
<preaction_> kane77: i have, it sucks. apt based distros are so much easier
<rkvirani> erstazi: no problem
<rkvirani> beni_: I wanted to see how much it sucked
<rkvirani> and I found out
<wolferine> anyone know of a good system monitor (must work in Beryl), for adding monitors to the desktop?
<kane77> preaction_, I want it instead of XP, not instead ubuntu
<beni_> in case I'd have a macbook I'd never ever install Redmont SW on it ;)
<sorush20> MKR: I can't make sense of what is writtten I think its to do with me my network
<sorush20> how do I manually mount it
<MKR> sorush20, it has nothing to do with your network. /var/log/messages should show a very distinct message when you plug the device in
<preaction_> kane77: then why are you asking in an ubuntu support channel?
<MKR> Somwthing like "device found on /dev/whatever"
<kane77> preaction_: hmm.. dunno...
<MKR> *something
<rkvirani> beni_: ah live a little
<dirken> XP: maybe you know if it is possible to mount a fysical hard drive in Virtual Box?
<rkvirani> I wish I could get ubuntu on this thing though
<beni_> rkvirani:  ;)
<rkvirani> Its a nice peice of hardware
<soweto76> I appended "profile" to the linux command line at the grup prompt and the system seemed to profile the startup sequence.  How can I reverse that "profile"?
<sorush20> MKR: here is a line of what I get Mar 14 14:40:53 sorush4-desktop kernel: [17456214.760000]  Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:0c:41:61:1a:48:00:14:7f:68:f3:41:08:00 SRC=76.183.228.154 DST=192.168.
<XP> dirken: never tried, after all, the sharing worked for me :(
<_Rappy_> preaction : thanks :)
<MKR> sorush20, that's iptables (linux's firewall) telling you something tried to connect to your computer from the network
<dirken> XP: deam, but thanks!
<MKR> That's not the USB device
<c1|freaky> does anyone know of a page where i can find all kind of additional apt repositories for ubuntu?
<kane77> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sorush20> Here is what I see about my device3 Mar 14 14:41:37 sorush4-desktop kernel: [17456258.964000]  usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<MKR> That's it
<sorush20> how do I mount it
<MrBlah> Can somebody help me get the nvidia drivers loading?
<gardar> Anyone here from russia?
<beni_> MrBlah: Google
<MKR> sorush20, I dont't know anything about mounting MP3 players.
<rkvirani> But a full-screen iTerm window is like 127.0.0.1
<MKR> You asked how to find its address :P
<leitao> how could I get the login package source code?
<MrBlah> When X starts I'm getting: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but
<MrBlah> this X module has the version 1.0-9746
<leitao> apt-get source login doesn't work.
<MKR> I'm sure there's a program that'll pick it up and make use of it. Try amarok
<tupacamaru> esiste un configuratore grafico di xorg per gnome
<icecruncher> I can't install some software, can anyone help?
<icecruncher> It gives me an error saying that the processor is not supported
<XP> what processor do u have?
<beanz> How are security updates to universe handled?
<icecruncher> i386
<boingolov> why does ubuntu automagically connect to wireless networks?  where is this configured?
<oopsy> System -> Administration -> Network Manager
<oopsy> or similar
<nugenoa> Can someone tell me what is going on here? ( X isn't loading up, just giving me a blank screen - ATI Radeon Mobility X600 )
<nugenoa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10346/
<Advant-> Is the 7.10 rls available as installable ISO somewhere?
<OuZo> is there a 64bit channel? x86_64?
<boingolov> zeroconf ?
<rm_you> Advant-: i think it's still in flight5 or so... hit up #ubuntu+1
<Advant-> rm_you: t hanks, new there was another channel :)
<OuZo> i want google earth for ubuntu6.10 64bit, is it the same as the 32bit?
<rm_you> OuZo: yeah
<Advant-> "Feisty is NOT stable, and not even close to usable "   ;)
<OuZo> rm_you: thanks
<rm_you> OuZo: and if you dont want to have to install it yourself, automatix will do it
<Advant-> rm_you:  What does flight5 mean?  flight1 is rls ?
<ikonia_> never use atomatix
<rm_you> err
<rm_you> sorry
<rm_you> Herd5
<rm_you> lol
<rm_you> flight was from the dapper drake betas :P
<OuZo> rm_you: thanks, i like installing/building myself... :)
<Advant-> rm_you:  So I guess what does 5 indicate ?
<rm_you> 5th release? :P
<Advant-> oh ok
<Advant-> Do you know typically how many there are?
<rm_you> OuZo: me too generally, but for 32bit cross-compat stuff or really complicated shiz, i use tools :P
<rm_you> I think dapper went to 6?
<Advant-> thanks
<rm_you> The release numbers are year.month based, right?
<rm_you> so if it's going to be released next month it would be 7.06?
<JohnPhys> 7.04
<rm_you> i think? >_>
<rm_you> wouldnt that have been last month?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> no
<rm_you> >_>
<Advant-> 7 == July
<rm_you> err
<rm_you> wouldnt the 7 be the year part? :P
<Advant-> oh
<wdickers> j #schooltool
<Advant-> 7.10 = 2007 Oct ?
<rm_you> i thought so
<Advant-> guess it has a while
<rm_you> oh and yes
<rm_you> i miscounted by lots :P
<rm_you> next month IS 04 :P
<rm_you> rofl
<Advant-> hehe
<rm_you> I lose at figuring out what date it is ;P
<I3ooI3oo_werking> why all moden PC have a calander
<SGorillaaaa> hi
<SGorillaaaa> how can i install opera on feisty herd5? do i just use the edgy eft?
<xanfan> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/New_Ad_Plans_to_Scare_You_Into_Voting_for_McCain
<MrBlah> Does anyone know how to fix an NVIDIA kernel module API mismatch?
<SGorillaaaa> can anyone help me?
<rm_you> SGorillaaaa: head over to #ubuntu+1
<rm_you> they do feisty stuff
<SGorillaaaa> ok ty
<rm_you> MrBlah: did you install the beta driver from nvidia?
<MrBlah> rm_you: no, I got it from synaptic
<rm_you> hrm
<rm_you> no idea >_>
<rwxr-xr--> i m trying to install app .deb  " sudo dpkg -i app.deb " is something problem here?
<MrBlah> rm_you: Have previously installed a driver I got from nvidia directly (not sure if beta)
<rm_you> installing the one from nvidia manually would fix it, but not the best way to go :P
<rm_you> well, maybe the best way to go, since the newest driver from them is generally the most awesome :P
<MrBlah> rm_you: I am running the one from nvidia now, but it stops working on reboot
<rm_you> yeah
<rm_you> same here
<rm_you> i just reinstall it every time, lol
<rm_you> i know theres a way to fix it for good, i just don't remember how ;P
<devilsreject> what up all
<devilsreject> simple question
<rm_you> also, i reboot once every... err... month or two? :P so it really isn't an issue, since by then theres a new one out anyway and i install that one ;P
<stonarmusic> rythmbox doesnt play my songs. do i need to install something?
<I-kido> dudes, did u install the packages u need, to instll nvidia 1.0.9xxx?
<devilsreject> how do i turn up the master volume
<I-kido> and did u install it in init 3?
<devilsreject> in ubuntu
<rm_you> I-kido: no idea? :P
<devilsreject> the volume on my player is all the way up the volume on the speaker by the time is all the way up
<rwxr-xr--> i am using Trix. for my LAN chat.. but After install Its Show nothing in app.. no users nothing? whats the problem
<devilsreject> the volume on my actual headphones is all the way up
<ikonia_> where did you install trix from  ?
<rm_you> devilsreject: take a look at alsamixer?
<devilsreject> and it's like at a normal volume
<rm_you> and look at "PCM" and "Master"
<devilsreject> is it already installed
<I-kido> rm you, u need a few packages for Nvidia 1.0.9xx like kernel package, module assistant, and some more
<devilsreject> ?
<rm_you> stonarmusic: i think it might need the mp3 stuff on your system? not in ubuntu by default
<rm_you> I-kido: oh, yeah that
<rm_you> I-kido: i install it using their binary installer
<publico> hola
<rm_you> i used to use m-a but it doesnt always get the absolute latest
<F00BaR> hey
<I-kido> rm_you, yes but it u need to install some packages to make 1.0.9755 eg to work
<I-kido> and u got to install it in init 3 as root
<rm_you> well, it does work.... excellently :P
<rm_you> the only problem is the rebootness
<stonarmusic> rm_you - do you know whick ones i need? gstreamer for sure
<rm_you> stonarmusic: no idea, i always used automatix and just select "non-free codecs"
<ikonia_> ughhh never use automatrix
<rm_you> I-kido: i bet the ubuntu-wiki would tell me
<ikonia_> !restricedformats
<rm_you> ikonia: seriously, what's your problem with it? :P
<ikonia_> rm_you it causes more problems
<rm_you> it's useful for doing batch installs of annoying packages
<ikonia_> !automatrix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia_> rm_you nothing annoying about using apt
<rm_you> ikonia: for the most part all it does is use apt-get >_>
<OuZo> how can i install 32bit firefox on 64bit Ubuntu? i need flash, i tried a script i found on the forums but that didnt work
<ikonia_> it just causes too many support issues, to be able to use it you have to be able to know what your doing, which sort of defeats the object of having it
<rm_you> lol
<ikonia_> OuZo why are you running x86_64
<xat> hello everybody
<rm_you> well, it !WorksForMe
<ikonia_> rm_you you are in the %2 it doe
<ikonia_> does
<rm_you> I run x86_64 :P
<I-kido> hi xat
<rm_you> it works for me on every system i use it on... which is a lot :P
<rm_you> well, which is about 20
<rm_you> not a *LOT* lot, but quite a few
<OuZo> ikonia: its faster to trance code dvd's ect
<xat> can anyone tell me if there is or why there isnt a linux-restricted-modules package (dapper) for the server kernel?
<rm_you> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rm_you> lol, this I know, ubotu :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+mzr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> lots of bots...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> pm spam
* mode/#ubuntu [-mrz]  by Seveas
<rm_you> heh
<Seveas> attack over, everybody can talk again :)
<ikonia_> thank you
<rm_you> thought +m was mute, but i appeared to be able to talk anyway for some reason :P
<apokryphos> rm_you: /msg ubotu umode
<Seveas> rm_you, you appeared to but only I saw it
<rm_you> ah :P
<Seveas> (mode +z means ops can still see people talk)
<sen3> does ubuntu sends promotion materials ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<rm_you> nice.... that solves my problem in another place with having a muted channel and a bot that gives voice based on people talking :P
<Seveas> sen3, there is diy marketing material on the wiki
<sen3> ok tnx Seveas
<Seveas> chmod o+rwx rwxr-xr--
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<rwxr-xr-->  :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, nalioth: more incoming
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> the turkbots are back
<rwxr-xr--> yA Seveas.. too much *Spamming* bots here.
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me how i can get the places thing back on my top bar ?
<Seveas> Yggdrasil, rightclick on the bar, select 'add to panel'
<Yggdrasil> i dont see places
<Seveas> and add the menu bar
<Yggdrasil> what main topic is it under
<rwxr-xr--> umm i m using trix for lan chat.. but in trix there is no users.. to show or chat for lan
<Seveas> Yggdrasil, utilities
<Yggdrasil> have like utilities ,accessories, system  ..
<Yggdrasil> what is it called ?
<Seveas> menu bar
<Seveas> after main menu, before notification area
<Yggdrasil> hmm..
<Yggdrasil> that has all my applications in there
<Yggdrasil> there was one before that was strictly places
<I-kido> hey what do u mean by "turkbots"?
<Seveas> no there wasn't
<rwxr-xr--> is any software like trix or vyqchat? for local lan chat users
<Yggdrasil> oh doh
<Yggdrasil> seveas i got it thanks
<Seveas> I-kido, this clan of bots comes from turkey
<I-kido> lol
<I-kido> ok
<Yggdrasil> i had menu bar and other one confused
<Yggdrasil> thank u
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Viper_iii> hello all... good morin' from socal
<pradeep> hi
<karl-erik> Hi. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10257/ Any help would be enormously apprecited.
<Viper_iii> wanted to know the best way to get tomcat installed on ubuntu 6.06.1 alt....  using lamp version of install and want to install http://xinco.com
<tarzeau> can i use ubuntu without mouse?
<Mordicus> hello
<dost> hi
<Seveas> tarzeau, in text mode :)
<Mordicus> I've installed xubuntu using ubuntu minimal CD, and the installation is completed, but when the PC reboot, I just have the command line, no graphic interface
<Mordicus> what can i do ?
<Seveas> Mordicus, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tarzeau> ah ok
<Seveas> Mordicus, err, xubuntu-desktop
<rwxr-xr--> Seveas: is any software like trix or vyqchat? for local lan chat users
<Mordicus> sec
<tarzeau> should floppy be automatically mounted? only in gnome or also in textmode?
<JohnPhys> Mordicus :  or, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for xubuntu
<Mordicus> Seveas: ok ! i am trying, thank you
<Seveas> rwxr-xr--, gajim can do some link-local chat, or you can set up a local jabber thing
<mikeconcepts> Could someone tell me how Feisty Fawn's desktop effects compare to  beryl on Ubuntu 6.10?
<apokryphos> mikeconcepts: /msg ubotu feisty
<Viper_iii> has anyone played with xinco.com basically a doc management system with tomcat , jre1.5 and mysql... trying to setup a test but not sure about getting tomcat and jre installed.
<Seveas> Viper_iii, which ubuntu version?
<Viper_iii> 6.06
<Seveas> !find tomcat dappetr
<Seveas> !find tomcat dapper
<ubotu> Found: libtomcat5-java, libtomcat5.5-java, tomcat5, tomcat5-admin, tomcat5-webapps (and 3 others)
<_wraith_> anyone familiar with formatting harddisks?
<ubotu> Found: libtomcat5-java, tomcat5, tomcat5-admin, tomcat5-webapps
<Lynoure> _wraith_: Just ask your question, please.
<JohnPhys> _wraith_ :  Yeah, I guess?
<seanh_> Hey - is it true that this open srouce 'radeon' driver provides full 3D acceleration, similar to the proprietary 'fglrx' driver?
<Seveas> Viper_iii, apparently you can simply install tomcat5 and related packages via apt
<Viper_iii> sweet...
<rwxr-xr--> how can i setup local jabber ? i m newbie any web related info ?
<PirateHead> _wraith_: many of us have done various hard drive formatting things. What do you need help with in particular?
<Mordicus> JohnPhys: thank you, it's installing now ! :)
<Viper_iii> will run that now... wish I would have known that.. duh.. thx see how Far I get!
<JohnPhys> Mordicus:  Not a problem, glad to help.
<_wraith_> Lynoure,  JohnPhys , PirateHead : i have an old hd and it has data on it, i would like to add it to my case and reformat it to so i have extra space. how do i go about it?
<NevroPus> anyone else have problems with tabbing in edgy with beryl??
<rm_you> seanh_: it enables direct rendering, yes.... although there are some things it can't do, i believe
<_wraith_> my current hd is full almost
<_wraith_> so i need to add it
<JohnPhys> _wraith_ : do you need the data on the old drive?
<seanh_> rm_you -- I do game development with a 3D game engine, Would it handle that? It's not cutting edge graphics, but it is 3D game rendering
<JohnPhys> _wraith_ : and do you need to share the drive between ubuntu and windows?
<_wraith_> JohnPhys, no
<tupacamaru>  tomcat5
<Viper_iii> !find jre1.5
<_wraith_> no
<_wraith_> all linux partitions
<ubotu> Package/file jre1.5 does not exist in edgy
<rm_you> seanh_: what engine? Torque? Ogre? Also, yes probably :P
<PirateHead> _wraith_: I am assuming that the data on the old hdd is junk and you don't need to keep it. Mount the drive in your case and attach it to the motherboard. The operating system should recognize it, and you can use GKParted to format it.
<rm_you> seanh_: now i'm just curious :P
<Viper_iii> !find java dapper
<ubotu> Found: gcj, gcj-4.1, gij, gij-4.1, java-common (and 193 others)
<JohnPhys> _wraith_  :  See what PirateHead wrote.
<_wraith_> PirateHead, ok, that will not mess up my ubuntu install at all?
<_wraith_> i just didn't wanna fry something as it is a windows filesystem
<gnu-freak> kishore: hi, this is official channel of #ubuntu
<JohnPhys> _wraith_: just make sure to format the correct drive
<seanh_> rm_you - Panda3D. I'm considering getting a thinkpad T41 which has a 32mb radeon 7500, not supported by the proprietary fglrx driver, but apparently by this open source driver
<Seveas> Viper_iii, the jre should be dragged in by tomcat. if not: apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<PirateHead> _wraith_: Obviously, if you format anything other than the new hard drive, it will wipe Ubuntu. Format exclusively the new device.
<rm_you> seanh_: yeah it should work
<_wraith_> gotcha, ext2 or ext3?
<seanh_> rm_you: thanks
<JohnPhys> _wraith_ : ext3
<PirateHead> _wraith_: It depends on how you will use the new drive. If it will only be for media, like videos and music, then ext2 or fat32 is probably best. If it will be used for general Linux consumption, then ext3 is a better choice by far.
<rwxr-xr--> how can i setup local jabber for local lan chat? i m newbie any web related info ?
<_wraith_> okay, cool thanks for your help guys
<PirateHead> _wraith_: no problem, good luck.
<beanie> hey guys, i upgraded to feisty and wanted to setup my geforce 2 go. but i noticed that the package nvidia-glx-legacy isnt available. does anybody know what happened?
<beanie> sorry for grap english :/
<ctrl_x> any one tell me how to install soulseek
<PirateHead> _wraith_: word of caution, make sure that under no cirucmstances power is cut to your machine during the partition process. :-D
<_wraith_> one more thing, master slave setup uncertain where which goes on the cable?
<jvidyad> hello
<_wraith_> aha, good advice!
<rm_you> beanie: the feisty people are all in #ubuntu+1 :P you should go ask there
<JohnPhys> PirateHead:  why would that matter if he's partitioning a non-critical drive?
<beanie> rm_you: thx :)
<rm_you> :P
<jvidyad> I need help setting up a linux router with two internet connections and a third interface for the LAN. can someone suggest a way to do this, please???
<PirateHead> JohnPhys: it's always, always a bad idea to run any partitioner during a thunderstorm, for instance.
<PirateHead> JohnPhys: when you're operating on a critical drive, it's just extra nuts.
<ctrl_x> Can any one suggest me hoe to download Soulseek in ubuntu 6.06
<JohnPhys> PirateHead:  Alrighty.  I'm just curious as to how a command to format one physical drive could affect another if power were cut.
<jolger> hi... is anyone able to assist me in installing the dvb driver for my "medion tv-tuner 7134"? (chipset saa7134)
<_wraith_> JohnPhys, PirateHead did you see my question about cable placement in regards to slave/master?
<ctrl_x> Can any one suggest me how to download Soulseek in ubuntu 6.06
<JohnPhys> _wraith_ : depends on whether or not you're adding it to an ide controller that already has another drive on it
<anthonymcuozzo> what is soulseek?
<rm_you> jvidyad: yeah, you'll need something like firestarter if you aren't intimately familiar with iptables... although i would say you might have better luck with a distro suited more closely to your needs like smoothwall or another routing specific distro :P
<melvin> hello
<_wraith_> JohnPhys, it is a single cable which has two plugs on it
<PirateHead> ctrl_x: dont' ask questions multple times in succession. Have you tried googling "soulseek ubuntu"? It looks promising.
<rm_you> soulseek is a p2p music sharing program:P
<anthonymcuozzo> i see
<PirateHead> Hello, Melvin.
<_wraith_> but my current cable only has one plug
<Viper_iii> !find java 1.5
<Seveas> rm_you, we don't support such illegal activities in here
<ubotu> Found: gcj, gcj-4.1, gij, gij-4.1, java-common (and 248 others)
<rm_you> right
<jvidyad> does smoothwall support redundant internet connections???
<rm_you> i'm just saying what it is :P
<rm_you> someone asked
<rm_you> lol
<anthonymcuozzo> lol Seaves
<ctrl_x> PiratedHead, sorry
<PirateHead> p2p music filesharing is not illegal.
<rm_you> yeah
<Viper_iii> what apt-get do I need for java 1.5 sdk  and jre?
<anthonymcuozzo> it's not
<JohnPhys>  _wraith_ : I'm not quite sure what you mean.  Can you tell me how your existing drives are currently set up?  (which one is hda/hdb/sda/ etc?
<rm_you> as long as it's free music :P
<rm_you> GPL Music FTW? :P
<Seveas> Viper_iii, sun-java5-jdk
<anthonymcuozzo> it only is if what you are transferring = illegal
<_wraith_> hmm
<anthonymcuozzo> right Seveas?
<_wraith_> i only have one hd now
<_wraith_> it is hda
<Ulfalizer> _wraith_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_select#Multiple_devices_on_a_cable
<JohnPhys> _wraith_ :  dvd/cd drive?
<anthonymcuozzo> Hey Seveas, do you remember when we saw that play together at the theatre?
<Seveas> anthonymcuozzo, the law on that subject is usually unclear, difficult and ambiguous and differs per country.
<_wraith_> oh yes two drives cd and a dvd drive
<_wraith_> and a floppy
<Viper_iii> seveas: that didn't go?
<rm_you> yeah, i used SoulSeek for people's techno mixes, which to my knowledge aren't illegal... cause generally they are available for download on their official site :P
<moeru> I'm tryin to install Conky and get Dependacy not satisfied
<Seveas> anthonymcuozzo, however: uploading copyrighted material with a restrictive license is usually illegal
<anthonymcuozzo> So you are saying that material that has no copyright cannot be freely distributed?
<Seveas> anthonymcuozzo, everythong has copyright
<Viper_iii> !find java5 dapper
<PirateHead> Seveas: is there any reason not to help people install Soulseek in #ubuntu?
<ubotu> Found: sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-demo, sun-java5-doc, sun-java5-fonts, sun-java5-jdk (and 3 others)
<rm_you> GPL music?
<rm_you> rather, Creative Commons music?
<anthonymcuozzo> Including the music that I have composed myself?
<rm_you> :P
<Seveas> rm_you, GPL uses copyright to enforce freedom
<JohnPhys> _wraith_ :  follow the link that Ulfalizer provided, but I'm guessing you'll want to make your newly added hard drive the slave on the controller that your current hard drive is on.
<rm_you> Copyleft music? :P
<Seveas> anthonymcuozzo, yes, you are automatically copyright holder of what you create
<_wraith_> ok, i will try an figure it out
<anthonymcuozzo> i see
<rm_you> I guess that technically uses copyright too... >_>
<_wraith_> thanks for all of your help everyone
<anthonymcuozzo> Where is the line drawn?
<PirateHead> _wraith_: gl
<Seveas> rm_you, copyleft uses copyright to enforce freedom in much the same way as the GNU GPL
<_wraith_> i will be back once all is well :p
<_wraith_> thanks
<Seveas> anthonymcuozzo, nowhere
<anthonymcuozzo> What if I compose music that differs by only 1 single note from another's?
<anthonymcuozzo> Is it still my own?
<sdac1> hi,  on xubuntu i accidently went to the "login Window" settings screen and selected "Chooser".  Now on startup i get a different screen that asks me to enter names then click add.  This screen does not allow me to login.  Is there a way to re-select the old login manager program by changing some txt file while in recovery mode ?  thanks
<rm_you> anthonymcuozzo: actually, no
<Seveas> anthonymcuozzo, that is plagiarism
<anthonymcuozzo> So then the line is drawn there.
<Seveas> you violate the copyright of that other person
<Philip> ANY OF YOU GUYS COULD HELP ME OUT ON HOW TO USE UBUNTU?
<JohnPhys> anthonymcuozzo : ask vanilla ice :P
<Viper_iii> seveas... am I missing a repository? sun-java5-jdk  again using 6.06
<PirateHead> anthonymcuozzo: the law is grey there. For an extreme example, look up the Scrambled Haxzs project.
<Seveas> !caps | Philip
<ubotu> Philip: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rm_you> anthonymcuozzo: there's seperate rules about that, lol.... my music major roommate was telling me about that, but i forgot :(
<anthonymcuozzo> Is that quantifiable?
<jolger> has anyone got any clue as to why i get "install: cannot stat `ivtv.ko': No such file or directory" and a few other errors when trying to install the v4l-dvb thingy?
<PirateHead> !anybody | Philip
<ubotu> Philip: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anthonymcuozzo> If it isn't quantifiable, no one can be justly held accountable.
<anthonymcuozzo> (in my opinion)
<OuZo> how do i remove the free java that Ubuntu comes with?
<Seveas> anthonymcuozzo, and that's how lawyers get insanely rich :)
<anthonymcuozzo> exactly!
<aldin> upgrade serius problem http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10355/
<rm_you> anthonymcuozzo: actually, it *IS* quantifiable
<aldin> anyone recently done dist-upgrade on feisty-fawn
<ctrl_x> If anyone free, from where i can learn commands and how to install application in ubuntu 6.06
<anthonymcuozzo> Well, in relation to music yes; however, I was extending it all creative endeavors.
<aldin> i get this http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10355/
<rm_you> there's a specific variance stated in law somewhere, i just don't remember what it exactly cause while my roommate was telling me about it, i was trying to write a script ;P
<Seveas> aldin, try: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<NevroPus> anyone else have problems with tabbing in beryl?
<rm_you> NevroPus: nope, works fine here ;P
<mzuverink> I have heard all the arguments about how automatix is evil, but what about easyubuntu?
<anthonymcuozzo> Sorry if I made that unclear.
<NevroPus> my system crashes if I try tabbing:S
<PirateHead> NevroPus: better to look in mailing list and Ubuntu forums/bug tracker.
<Seveas> mzuverink, less evil
<aldin> Seveas: aldin@domacin:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<aldin>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                                                                                                              cupsd: Child exited with status 2!
<aldin> aldin@domacin:~$
<rm_you> NevroPus: also try asking in #beryl :P
<PirateHead> NevroPus: definitely look at bug tracker then, and file a bug if there isn't one already.
<mzuverink> Seveas, do you have a feisty repo yet?
<Seveas> mzuverink, no
<JohnPhys> OuZo : why remove it?  If you've installed sun java, I think you can just run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and point it to the sun java
<Seveas> aldin, that's not too good...
<Viper_iii> seveas ... found it... apt-get sun-java6-jdk  it was all updated to v6
<Seveas> aldin, which version of Ubuntu?
<aldin> Seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10356/
<mzuverink> Seveas, ok, thanks.  On the easyubuntu deal, does that cause problems when upgrading?
<PirateHead> mzuverink: EasuUbuntu is much like Automatix. Is there some install task that you need help with?
<Seveas> aldin, so it worked now?
<genii> aldin #ubuntu+1 is for Feisty
<Seveas> aldin, then try sudo dpkg --configure -a
* rm_you mumbles about still liking automatix
<anthonymcuozzo> I find that Ubuntu recognizes the better majority of my laptop hardware automatically, will Debian as well (I know Ubuntu is based on Debian, but has it grown to be too different?)?
* Seveas mumbles about hitting rm_you on the head with a brick
<rm_you> lol
<PirateHead> Nobody is in #ubuntu+3 -- Hungry Horse is sad. :-(((
<genii> LOL
<anthonymcuozzo> I mean Debian Unstable bw
<anthonymcuozzo> btw*
<mzuverink> PirateHead, no, i was just talking to someone who is going to install and he asked me about easyubuntu
<rm_you> Well, i know the one scenario that automatix works 100% of the time is with a fresh, default ubuntu install, right off the CD :P it works perfect every time
<Viper_iii> !find postgre
<ubotu> Found: postgresql-client-common, postgresql-common, aolserver4-nspostgres, cl-sql-postgresql, cl-sql-postgresql-socket (and 51 others)
<bullgard> anthonymcuozzo: It will not. My experience with a new laptop is that Ubuntu recognizes all SATA but the Debian Etch installer not.
<anthonymcuozzo> Hmmm, soo odd Bullgard...
<OuZo> JohnPhys: thanks, java is working well now
<Viper_iii> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, xffm4-samba, python2.4-samba (and 6 others)
<JohnPhys>  anthonymcuozzo  :  I'm not sure (great answer, I know), but I think the ubuntu devs compile more drivers in to the kernel than you would get in the standard "vanilla" kernel from kernel.org, so it would depend on what kernel you use.  That may be 100% inaccurate though.
<Seveas> JohnPhys, it's pretty accurate :)
<Xif> Anyone wants to help me troubleshoot my mic problems?
<nuked_omen> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> also: ubuntu uses very recent kernels
<JohnPhys> OuZo:  Glad to help!
<Helmi> i just built a geforece 6200 into my pc - i've got two flat screens and it looks like the crt-plug from the nvidia is the primary monitor. is there a solution to switch to the dvi for the primary?
<anthonymcuozzo> I see, thank you.
<JohnPhys> Seveas:  Just putting a disclaimer there, since I had heard that from a friend and hadn't investigated it myself :)
<aldin> Seveas: nope http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10357/
<Philip> JohnPhys, how do i install deivers for my motherboard on ubuntu OS?
<anthonymcuozzo> Does anyone have any updates on the status of a driver from ENE for the ENE CB-712/4?
<rm_you> lol yeah, I really like the ubuntu kernel philosophy... "If someone somewhere might at some point possible use this feature, even temporarily, we had better include it!" :P
<JohnPhys> Philip:  Unfortunately, I don't think I have any idea.  Can you be more specific?  Why do you think you need new drivers? etc.
<aldin> Seveas: cupsd: Child exited with status 2!
<cdavis> I am trying to install vmware-player but it doesn't show up in synaptic package manager, what have I forgotten to do?  I enabled multiverse
<rm_you> i find the amount of time i lose to kernel inefficiency with all of that done is FAR LESS than the amount of time i lose when i'm using gentoo and my kernel is missing support for 90% of my system by default and i spend hours getting everything all working >_<
<manitoba98xp> I need to access a Linux server from another machine, through a firewall. This connection _needs_ to be secure and encrypted, ideally via SSH. I've been using X11 forwarding, but this only works well for individual windows; a full desktop environment is too slow. I like how I can load individual windows into my client environment (which are Windows machines, by the way), but I need more speed for higher load.
<Philip> I have a TV tuner hardware
<rwxr-xr--> looking for  local chat client .. is nay like vyqchat or trix ?
<Seveas> manitoba98xp, you're looking for n
<JohnPhys> cdavis: did you run "sudo apt-get update" to refresh the package list?
<Seveas> nx
<cdavis> JohnPhys, yes I did
<rwxr-xr--> Seveas, : is any help for japper local chat client?
<rwxr-xr--> *jabber
<anthonymcuozzo> Besides ndiswrapper (for wireless) is there any other software that permits one to install windows driver on linux?
<Yggdrasil> whats the cmd to restart a networkinterface ?
<JohnPhys> cdavis:  not sure then, but you could always download vmware server from vmware.com
<anthonymcuozzo> cd /etc/init.d
<ikonia_> whats the problem with jabber
<Philip> JohnPhys, I want to use it on ubuntu
<smurphy> YggDrasil: ifup/ifdown ?
<anthonymcuozzo> sudo ./networking restart
<Yggdrasil> to restart
<aldin> is anyone on feitsy, if so can u do dist-upgrade to see if error happens
<JohnPhys> Philip:  what tuner card/chipset?
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<manitoba98xp> Seveas: That's what I thought, but I'm having difficulty understanding how FreeNX works. Do I need to run a special service?
<PirateHead> anthonymcuzzo: if you're trying to get a windows gfx card driver working, good luck. :-(
<Lynoure> aldin: try on #ubuntu+1?
<Yggdrasil> anthonymcuozzo
<anthonymcuozzo> no, its an SD card reader
<cdavis> the only thing it finds is vmware-player kernel modules
<Yggdrasil> how do i do it to a specific interface
<aldin> Lynoure: thx
<anthonymcuozzo> yes Yggdrasil?
<genii> manitoba98xp: freenx has a windows client
<anthonymcuozzo> hmm, there is a cheap GUI way that I know
<anthonymcuozzo> of
<genii> manitoba98xp: It can also do vnc protocol and some other
<anthonymcuozzo> PM me
<ikonia_> anthonymcuozzo pm you with what ?
<Philip> JohnPhys, Its a LifeView TV tunner, i dont know the type of the chipset.
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<JohnPhys> is it physically installed?  you can probably find the chipset by running lspci
<anthonymcuozzo> ikonia, check messages
<ikonia_> anthonymcuozzo I missed it sorry
<cdavis> JohnPhys, do I have to enable the deb-src for multiverse as well as just deb?
<manitoba98xp> Is FreeNX secure? Can I make it only exposed via SSH? Does the client natively support tunneling through SSH? Can I, if desired, have the same effect as X11 (that is, opening individual X windows without sending a whole desktop session)?
<Philip> how do i run lspci?
<anthonymcuozzo> ikonia_ = Yggdrasil?
<ikonia_> Philip type "lspci"
<ikonia_> anthonymcuozzo no
<Seveas> manitoba98xp, no, it goes over ssh
<Yggdrasil> no sorry
<anthonymcuozzo> ah i see
<ikonia_> I'm not Yggdrasil
<genii> manitoba98xp: Yes, freenx works over ssh
<anthonymcuozzo> Yggdrasil, answer PM
<JohnPhys> cdavis :  ....odd.  I see it as showing up in the multiverse.........and I don't think you need to enable deb-src, since I don't think the source code is available, but it couldn't hurt to check.
<Seveas> manitoba98xp, however freenx runs an X server on the server, so it's rather resource intensive
<anthonymcuozzo> okay, we'll do it here Yggdrasil
<Yggdrasil> wait trying
<anthonymcuozzo> want to know the cheap GUI way?
<cdavis> JohnPhys, I tried it and it still doesn't find it.  This is a brand new install today so maybe I have something broken already :)
<Yggdrasil> no i dont havea gui
<Philip> where do i type "lspci"?
<zelrikriando> hello
<anthonymcuozzo> ok you are strict terminal?
<ikonia_> Philip in a terminal
<Yggdrasil> yea
<anthonymcuozzo> nice
<anthonymcuozzo> i will think of a solution
<JohnPhys> cdavis:  can I ask how you're searching for it?
<JohnPhys> Philip : at any terminal
<Philip> after that what do i do?
<ikonia_> Philip type"lspci"
<genii> manitoba98xp: Did you already try instead doing X forwarding over ssh then putty+Xming on thw clients? You can run individual X apps tghat way instead of the entire desktop
<anthonymcuozzo> let me take a peek at the networking binary
<cdavis> apt-cache search vmware   and I tried the search button on synaptic package manager.
<zelrikriando> I have problems with my sound card on ubuntu
<anthonymcuozzo> do you know any SH Yggdrasil?
<cdavis> JohnPhys, apt-cache search vmware   and I tried the search button on synaptic package manager.
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me?
<JohnPhys> cdavis : well, you've officially exhausted my knowledge!
<Yggdrasil> anthony theres gott to be an easy way
<anthonymcuozzo> I know
<anthonymcuozzo> :-/
<cdavis> JohnPhys, heh, that was quick :)  thanks
<anthonymcuozzo> I only know how to restart all
<Yggdrasil> hangon a seci got my hands full
<tupacamaru> woths soud card
<stonarmusic> yes
<Philip> how do i install games or drivers for my Modem from my CD??
<anthonymcuozzo> Yggdrasil, I can write you something in perl to it
<JohnPhys> cdavis :  I can make wild guesses at this point, but that's about it.  Maybe it needs stuff from universe or deb-src universe for dependencies and that's stopping it from showing up?
<zelrikriando> my sound card is not working
<ikonia_> Philip you don't
<JohnPhys> cdavis : see?  wild guesses
<manitoba98xp> genii: That's exactly what I have been doing. In fact, I am in the same building as the server. That works nicely for individual apps, but when I want a full desktop session, it slows to a crawl (our server is in a DMZ, so our firewall is filtering too slowly). I'd like a solution that can do _both_ well. Some sort of compression of X11 would be nice, but I'm willing to look at other solutions.
<Philip> what do you mean i dont?
<Yggdrasil> wait anthony
<ikonia_> Philip what are you trying to do
<Viper_iii> !find mysql dapper
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, nagios-mysql, python-mysqldb, python2.4-mysqldb (and 81 others)
<anthonymcuozzo> ok i got it Yggdrasil
<anthonymcuozzo> want to know how?
<Yggdrasil> ?
<JohnPhys> All:  I'll be back later
<Yggdrasil> yes
<cdavis> JohnPhys, I enabled everything.  Are you hitting us.archive.ubuntu.com when you see it in multiverse?
<ctrl_x> which player should i install to play Mp3???
<anthonymcuozzo> ifdown -a --exclude   (all of the other interfaces)
<sdac1> can someone tell me which text file contains the settings of what login manager to display when machine starts.  I selected "Chooser" accidently and thus cannot login anymore...how do i re-enable gdm by editing text file ???
<Seveas> !mp3 > ctrl_x
<Yggdrasil> hmm ok
<anthonymcuozzo> if up -a --exclude (all of the other interfaces)
<zelrikriando> hello ?
<genii> manitoba98xp: Well, if you require full desktop at tolerable speed over lan, then freenx is the way. No package currently for it but there are a few good tutorials.
<anthonymcuozzo> ifup*
<ctrl_x> Seveas, i wanna play Mp3 file
<aKKiLLa> Hey I just did a new ubuntu install on my Dell Laptop.  I had great internet connection (fast speeds and no problems connecting) before the format and install.  Now I get slow speeds and trouble connecting to my network.  I know my hardware (wireless inside my laptop and router) can be good but it isd the sucks for now.  Does anyone have advice on troubleshooting an unstable and slow wireless connection?  I am using wifi-radar
<anthonymcuozzo> i just took a peek at the networking binary to see how it does it
<baikonur> hi
<anthonymcuozzo> it excludes lo by default
<zelrikriando> I have some info about my current config to help debugging
<rwxr-xr--> ctrl_x,: use xmms player for mp3
<JohnPhys> cdavis : it certainly looks like I am
<amias> akkila : have you disabled ipv6 and tweaked your firefox settings
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Day 3 : Same Question:  I have tried to install the Nvidia drivers for my Older card.  The last version of the driver that supports my card is the 1.9632 version, After solving the lack of packages problem i have gotten the install to run fully and compile a new kernel. Yet when I restart X server tried to use the new 1.9632 yet the kernel still was using the 1.74xx version.  Where do i need to look to find which module is being loaded?
<manitoba98xp> genii: I see...
<cdavis> JohnPhys, k, thought maybe I was using a mirror that was broken
<anthonymcuozzo> MSG NickServ Hello!
<anthonymcuozzo> fuck
<aKKiLLa> nah
<manitoba98xp> Alright, thanks for your help.
<anthonymcuozzo> excuse me!
<anthonymcuozzo> sorry
<Philip> im a 1st time user of ubuntu, so what i need is a step by step process on how to set-up a dial-up using ubuntu so i could be connected to the internet
<ikonia_> visI3ooI3oo_werking have you tried the nvidia legacy package in ubuntu ?
<JohnPhys> cdavis:  stuck at 99% at the moment though, so you could be right.
<aKKiLLa> btw I disconnected so I missed any answers you may have posted
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me?
<anthonymcuozzo> Seveas.....do you know anything about sl-modem-source?
<aKKiLLa> amias: is there a website I can look at for tweaking?
<JohnPhys> cdavis: waiting for headers from Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/restricted Sources
<Yggdrasil> anthonymcuozzo
<anthonymcuozzo> yes Yggdrasil?
<Philip> not yet
<anthonymcuozzo> What do I type to register my nick?
<anthonymcuozzo> something involving NickServ, I believe
<amias> aKKiLLa,: there is a the ubuntu wiki which almost certainly covers this , google for it
<rwxr-xr--> anthonymcuozzo,  /msg Nickserv help
<JohnPhys> All:  I'm out for a while
<aKKiLLa> ohh, ok
<zelrikriando> T-T
<Shane-S> I need help I have  celron 400 w/64MB ram, and I downloaded xbuntu because of its low specs, it starts to load with the bouncing bar and logo, then goes to a black screen with a blinking "_" in the top left and sits there, doing nothing
<Dr_willis> amazing the # of docs out for Linux and about every question thats ever been asked. :)
<cdavis> JohnPhys, I am using edgy, could there be no vmware-player for edgy?
<aKKiLLa> I have been doing that
<name7ess> hi all
<manitoba98xp> Philip: Try installing GNOME PPP (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Dialup_PPP_Client_.28GNOME_PPP.29) and then using that app to dial in.
<genii> !register | anthonymcuozzo
<ubotu> anthonymcuozzo: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<name7ess> can anybody help me to get stormMan running on Dapper AMD64
<Shane-S> I also tried graphics safe mode, same sympton
<name7ess> i tried with alien, but i always get
<anthonymcuozzo> there we go
<anthonymcuozzo> thanks everyone!
<name7ess> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: could not find path for libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<Dr_willis> Shane-S,  thats a VERY low memory system.. You may want to try out some of the very minimal linux disrtos like "DSL" or "PuppyLinux"
<name7ess> just adding a symlink did not solve the problem
<Philip> i'm using Windows XP right now, ill be using ubuntu OS later
<ikonia_> name7ess thats not going to work
<aKKiLLa> anyone have advice for torrent progrqam for ubuntu?  Not java based
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : i m using trix for local lan chat.. but now trix open fine but not showing users there.. how can i fix trix? or any other software like trix or vyqchat for local lan chat?
<mofomikes> does the apache2 server in the edgy repo include apxs?
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me to fix my sound card?
<name7ess> ikonia why not?
<Yggdrasil> anthonymcuozzo did you get identifyed
<Dr_willis> Shane-S,  but your poblem, sounds more like the systems not reading the cd right, or badly burnt cd
<name7ess> and how can i get it working?
<anthonymcuozzo> yes I did
<ikonia_> name7ess because it wasn't built for ubuntu or ubuntu dependencies
<amias> name7ess,  looks like redhat has a different naming structure
<ikonia_> amias and different library versions
<name7ess> yes it was built for redhat4
<Seveas> mofomikes, apxs is in a separate package iirc
<name7ess> http://www.icp-vortex.com/german/download/arc/9047ma_9117d.htm
<Philip> and how do i install drivers for my LifeViewTV tunner?
<name7ess> i got it from here
<ikonia_> name7ess you're not usingredhat 4
<Seveas> !find apxs
<amias> name7ess,  use the source young jedi
<ubotu> File apxs found in apache-dev, libapache-request-perl
<name7ess> however there must be a way to get this running on dapper/ubuntu
<name7ess> ikonia_ yes that's why i tried with alien
<Shane-S> hmmm, I swapped CD-roms in it because I had that issue with 6.10 server, and same burner made the server CD which works but fails to install because of the low memory. I will see if I can find more memory
<zelrikriando> please help O_O
<ikonia_> name7ess yes find the ubuntu version or package yourself
<Seveas> mofomikes, for apache2 you'll need apache2-dev
<Shane-S> perhaps and extra CD-ROM too, thanks
<genii> rwxr-xr--: nothing offhand comes to mind. Here we use jabber with a server but thats too much hassle for most ppl to set up
<ikonia_> name7ess alien doesn't make it work on ubuntu - alien just changes the packaging format
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<name7ess> ikonia_: the problem is that there is no ubuntu package
<ikonia_> name7ess so you'll need to build and package it your self or log a request to ubuntu maintainters to do it for you
<rwxr-xr--> genni: i dont know how to setup jabber.. is any help for jabber to set server for local chat?
<genii> rwxr-xr--: Lemme look, brb
<Philip> how do i install drivers for my LifeViewTV tunner?
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : trix working fine before.. but dont know wth now its not working.
<Philip> how do i install drivers for my LifeViewTV tunner?
<amias> Philip,  does lspci see it ?
<rwxr-xr--> genii,  i tried to remove it and again install it but same problem .
<name7ess> ikonia_: yes
<rwxr-xr--> genii, Sure .. tyt
<AlexC_> !x < AlexC_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x < alexc_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<name7ess> but i want a quick solution
<AlexC_> !x > AlexC_
<ikonia_> name7ess there isn't one
<name7ess> yes
<ikonia_> name7ess yes what ?
<name7ess> but i cannot be the only person with an adaptec raid under ubuntu
<Philip> yes, what do i do after lspci?
<ikonia_> name7ess probably not
<name7ess> there must be a way to get it running easily
<ikonia_> name7ess no
<amias> Philip, tell me what it said
<ikonia_> name7ess make a reuqest to get it packaged - or package it yourself
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me?
<xanfan>  are planeshift & quake the only major videogames made on linux?
<peija-kas> no
<zelrikriando> I want to get my card to work Oo
<name7ess> how can i package it myself
<xorl> xanfan: no.
<Philip> i cant tell you, im using windows XP
<peija-kas> unreal torunament 2003 and 2004
<ikonia_> name7ess read the docs on buildingubuntu packages
<xorl> xanfan: nexuiz, Doom 3, quake 4, UT2004, etc.
<peija-kas> Enemy Territory
<ikonia_> name7ess the wiki and forums has excellent docs
<peija-kas> and ETs mod True Combat
<xorl> xanfan: tons of games
<amias> zelrikriando,  sigh , what card is it ?
<xorl> xanfan: icculus.org, check him out.
<xanfan> ok
<stingray-> When i'm using a wireless ethernet card in my laptop, shouldnt it show up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Seveas> stingray-, depends
<name7ess> hrmmm
<genii> rwxr-xr--: How many machines there would have to be setup?
<name7ess> i get a headache
<name7ess> all i want to do is install a stupid app to monitor my raid
<rodrigoberaldo> Boa tarde
<name7ess> and what do i get
<name7ess> "make a package"
<nugenoa> lol
<ikonia_> name7ess crying about it won't change anything
<name7ess> i'm supposed to work, not to help ubuntu
<genii> rwxr-xr--: I found a purely java app just now that may be a simple solution for you
<peija-kas> name7ess ubuntu is FREE
<stingray-> Seveas, depends on what? It's a BCM4318 chip
<peija-kas> and comes with no warranty
<ikonia_> name7ess is it supported under the 2.6kernel or is it a 3rd party modules ?
<nugenoa> Crying about it won't do anything, just go install winXP name7ess.
<Seveas> stingray-, good luck with that....
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : sure tell me
<name7ess> ikonia it is
<amias>  name7ess: software raid is better IME
<peija-kas> name7ess so dont blame Ubuntu if you have problems...we do try to help you as well as we can
<Seveas> it's a pain to set up
<stingray-> Seveas, i know, but that wasnt really my question :)
<Dr_willis> xanfan,  i like RTCW:ET and of course the original RTCW also. then SavageI and savage 2 (due out soon) are comerical games.. (well savage 1 is free now)
<ikonia_> name7ess then you shouldn't need any external software
<name7ess> just the userspace app is proprietary
<name7ess> afaik
<Seveas> stingray-, heh ;)
<ikonia_> name7ess there you go then
<zelrikriando> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia_> name7ess thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Seveas> stingray-, did you install ndiswrapper?
<genii> rwxr-xr--: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/ZMsgServer-24439.shtml
<eck> amias: which just shows how bad hardware raid is on linux
<moeru> whee
<stingray-> Seveas, currently i'm using the default bcm43xx module since ndiswrapper didnt work out too well
<Seveas> stingray-, hmm, does 4318 work with bcm43xx now?
<stingray-> it seems to be working, although it cannot find any wireless networks
<Seveas> yeah, I figured
<rwxr-xr--> genii,  okiE let me chk
<Seveas> 4318 is a no-go
<Seveas> you need ndiswrapper
<amias> eck: its the controller implimentations not linux , i've been bitten by firmware upgrades making the disks unreadable and you can't read them from anything that doesn't have exactly the same controller
<stingray-> Seveas, sigh okay. Ndiswrapper also supports WAP right?
<Seveas> yes
<name7ess> humm
<stingray-> good
<nugenoa> I have a question, why is it different when I go to the recovery console and do startx that everything works? Then when I boot normaly, I get hal error and no sound?
<nugenoa> Also /etc/init.d/gdm start just gives me a black screen.
<amias> zelrikriando, should just work , try ' sudo modprobe snd_intel_hda model=basic'
<cypher1> Seveas, i have been going through the generic kernel mails.. do i need to do anything extra when i run a generic kernel instead of a 386 kernel ?
<zelrikriando> FATAL: Module snd_intel_hda not found.
<Seveas> cypher1, generic restricted modules maybe
<OuZo> why does google earth take up so much CPU & is so slow?
<jokoon> Hello, I'm looking for a simple way to change my mouse cursors ...
<eck> OuZo: because it is not a native linux app
<zelrikriando> that s what was the answer Oo
<Seveas> OuZo, run this command and give us the output: glxinfo | grep direct
<cypher1> Seveas, thanks let me check whether i have it
<amias> OuZo, cos its big and fat
<Helmi> anyone around with  nvidia twinview experiences?
<amias> zelrikriando, a quick google gives me this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348340#
<cypher1> Seveas, did you meant linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
<Seveas> cypher1, yup
<Esotericisms> Afternoon everyone
<cypher1> Seveas, ok!
<amias> nugenoa, you might have some modules loaded that are fiddling with your graphics setup , nvidia or ati by any chance ?
<genii> rwxr-xr--: LOL geez something just occured to me
<amias> nugenoa, have a look in /var/log/Xorg.*.log for the latest one , it should tell you whats wrong
<genii> !linpopup | rwxr-xr--
<ubotu> rwxr-xr--: linpopup: X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 332 kB
<nugenoa> amias, Thank you, yes, ATI baby. Radeon Mobility X600
<stingray-> Seveas, omg! it actually works! Even WPA and shit
<nugenoa> amias, Can I pastebin it for you?
<genii> rwxr-xr--: Are you running samba over there?
<amias> nugenoa, suppose so
<fyrmedic> how do I auto-mount removable media like usb sticks or SD cards via on-board card reader?
<rwxr-xr--> genii,  no
<Seveas> fyrmedic, usb sticks should be automounted already
<AlbertK> hi, i wonder if this is a bug: sometimes my network connection is broken on startup (without any obvious reason).
<Seveas> fyrmedic, sd cards too, if the chipset is supported
<genii> rwxr-xr--: Ah, Ok. Did you try the java one? I'm curious of a review
<amias> fyrmedic, mine broke during a dist-upgrade so i installed autofs but i'm not sure thats the nomal way
<fyrmedic> Seveas: they don't seem to mount when I plug them in.
<Esotericisms> I must say I love ubuntu, I installed it on my laptop, and I love how fast it boots and everything. I have it installed on an inspiron 8500, I got the wired connection working and I even got the dell truemobile (bcm43xx) working with ndiswrapper, however I am experience packet loss can anyone help?
<fyrmedic> amias: I'll give it a try
<rwxr-xr--> genii: not a gud one. i want something like trix.. so i can send msgs or files too over lan
<amias> fyrmedic, have you had a look at System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives
<genii> rwxr-xr--: Ah, Ok then I'll look some more
<fyrmedic> amias: I'm looking
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : trix window Working fine.. but its Shows nothing in that.. no users  :>
<wolferine> By default, ubuntu is totally locked and will not allow any incoming connections. <-- this entirely true?
<gordonjcp> wolferine: pretty much
<Seveas> wolferine, 'totally locked' is ambigous but the not allowing incoming connections is right
<wolferine> what can I do to work around it?
<rylan> can someone tell me how i can open a .rar file?
<fyrmedic> Thanks for the fast responses. I asked the same question several times over several days on #kubuntu and haven't gotten a response yet.
<Seveas> wolferine, work around what?
<amias> rlyan, unrar
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : can i paste some lines in ur pm?
<Esotericisms> anyone?
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : its related with txi
<rwxr-xr--> *trix
<rylan> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<genii> rwxr-xr--: Sure
<wolferine> not allowing incoming connection
<ikonia_> rwxr-xr-- trix is not an ubuntu package
<Seveas> wolferine, what kind of connections do you want to allow?
<wolferine> all
<Seveas> wolferine, then install servers for connections you need
<Seveas> eggauah, install openssh-server to allow ssh
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia, : i tried it on Ubuntu its working fine before.. but i dont know why its not working now.
<Seveas> argh
* Seveas hates tab
<wolferine> is it a firewall built within ubuntu?
<rylan> amias, thanks
<Seveas> !firewall | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ikonia_> rwxr-xr-- but its not an ubuntu product - so you'd do better speaking to the trix support - rather than ubuntu
<wolferine> or how are the ports ALL blocked?
<jokoon> repeat : is there a simple way to change the mouse cursors in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Seveas> wolferine, NO ports are blocked
<Seveas> wolferine, there simply is no server installed by default
<wolferine> your not helping much here
<amias> wolferine, have you tried firestarter
<Seveas> wolferine, you're not being clear about what you want
<AlbertK> my network connection is broken sometimes, when is startup. has anybody a sollution to offer?
<wolferine> amias, your leading this off-topic
<AlbertK> ah, weird grammar :)
<wolferine> Seveas, ill wait for someone else thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060016b6197cf9.gv.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
<_eMaX_> how can I find out with ubuntu which .config was used for my current (2.6.20-10-generic) kernel? /proc/config.gz isn't there
<ikonia_> _eMaX_ probalby in the kernel source package
<Rubuntu> heeeeelllp!
<ikonia_> Rubuntu nice way to get ignored
<wolferines> excuse me?
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Esotericisms> can anyone help me with a networking issue with my wireless card and packet loss?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/wolferine]  by Seveas
<cypher1> AlbertK, which network card are you using ?
<ikonia_> Seveas genius
<AlbertK> ethernet
<aphesz> guys, i'm facing a weird problem. bought a new presario v3204 series and tried to install ubuntu but all i got is a "CRC Error --System Halted" msg right after it tries to boot vmlinuz. .iso's md5 checks out.. even tried to install with the CDs from Canonical. any suggestions? :s
<_eMaX_> ikonia_: the kernel source package contains lots of configs, yet the question was which is my current one
<AlbertK> cypher1: let me have a look
<ikonia_> _eMaX_ the .config in the source tree I guess
<jokoon> change mouse cursors ubuntu ?
<Esotericisms> aphesz, try reburning the cd, CRC are usually cause by a bad write to cd (in my experience)
<Seveas> _eMaX_, ikonia_: it can be found in /boot/config-*
<amias> aphesz, burn it as slow as you can stand
<ikonia_> make sense
<AlbertK> cypher1: could't tell you, but i wonder if this is a bug. i never experienced it with kde / xfce
<aphesz> the CD's are from Canonical
<aphesz> they work fine on other machines.. just this laptop of mine
<amias> aphesz, is it a laptop ? those drives break to easily
<aphesz> yea it is
<aphesz> bought it less than a week
<cypher1> AlbertK, does lspci show anything ?
<amias> aphesz, have you booted any other cd from it yet ?
<_eMaX_> Seveas: not really
<CheshireViking> jokoon, Have you tried -> System -> Preferences -> Mouse -> Pointers?
<aphesz> amias: tried other distros' CD as well, they either spits out similar error or the screen just went blank
<amias> aphesz, the drive sounds borked
<Rubuntu> ok i have this problem, i downloaded ubuntu.iso and burned it into a blank cd, then booted from the disk. then go to he desktop and i try it around. i like and select install from the desktop. i complete all the steps  from 1-4 and in step 5 i select the disk space i want to use and then i press forward. then my cd-drive starts to read from the cd again but then it stops. nothing happens...
<jokoon> CheshireViking yes but I want to set my own
<Rubuntu> ...after that!
<_eMaX_> Seveas: the problem is if I build the kernel with that .config, I e.g. don't get sata support in my initrd. I get the modules. so the system doesn't boot
<zelrikriando> amias still doesnt work
<cinnix> i have a problem. My primary partition (with ubuntu install) is significantly slower after a resize from 70gb to 150gb using gparted. its so slow that multitasking is becomming a problem and sometimes even the cursor jerks around
<fyrmedic> What is /proc/bus/usb? Is that where I should find the CD card or removable drives?
<Seveas> _eMaX_, the initramfs config is in /etc/initramfs-tools/
<aphesz> amias: tried running the original .iso via vmware directly and same thing happened as well
<_eMaX_> Seveas: and how can I find out which one was used for my current kernel
<cypher1> cinnix, can you please paster "swapon -s " output ?
<Seveas> _eMaX_, the same is used for all kernels
<N3WB> How to i install Graphical drivers from a USB?
<amias> zelrikriando, bummer , you could always add to the forum
<N3WB> or CD
<N3WB> whatever that works best
<r00tintheb0x> Is there a way to "change roots email addy", so all the mail to /var/mail/root gets sent to testemail@testdomain.com?
<_eMaX_> I mean that one is used for defining which modules go into initrd/initramfs, right?
<Jense> hello
<cinnix> cyper1, 2 secs
<AlbertK> cypher1:  Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 10)
<Jense> how can I do a complete system update from dapper to etchy?
<Rubuntu> heey..... admins..... listening...?
<devexial> vote ubuntu for dell linux poll: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/linux
<[PCR] ChristheR> hey
<ikonia_> devexial no
<Seveas> Rubuntu, ?
<eck> r00tintheb0x: i think you can use /etc/aliases
<r00tintheb0x> cool thanks
<ctech21> hey guys
<[PCR] ChristheR> some one know how MSN i can use with Linux Ubuntu?
<Rubuntu> so i told my problem already, should i tell it again?
<Seveas> [PCR] ChristheR, use gaim, it's installed by default
<devexial> [PCR] ChristheR: use GAIM
<Dr_willis> Ive just noticed that both Frys.com and Walmart.com  no longer have preinstalled Linux machines on their web sites.
<Yggdrasil> pcr gaim
<eck> it might be different depending on what MTA you are using
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<N3WB> How to i install Graphical drivers from a USB?
<Dr_willis> oops..  wrong factoid
<N3WB> or CD
<N3WB> whatever that works best
<nugenoa> amias, this is taking a bit longer then expected.
<Rubuntu> ok i have this problem, i downloaded ubuntu.iso and burned it into a blank cd, then booted from the disk. then go to he desktop and i try it around. i like and select install from the desktop. i complete all the steps  from 1-4 and in step 5 i select the disk space i want to use and then i press forward. then my cd-drive starts to read from the cd again but then it stops. nothing happens...
<Dr_willis> N3WB,  and what video card do you have?
<Rubuntu> ...after that!
<ctech21> this is my first time installing ubuntu, and i went on the site to look up how to install my nvidia card.. following the instructions, it broke my installation.. how can i fix it now?
<nugenoa> amias, I may have fixed it too.
<ctech21> it said to change a value from nv to nvidia, or the other way around
<amias> nugenoa, cool
<Dr_willis> ctech21,  you need to install the 'nvidia' packages first befor doing that
<JohnPhys> ctech21 : well, you also have to install the nvidia driver packages
<_eMaX_> Seveas: and if this is so, it is used for /creating/ the initramfs. now I got my -generic kernel from the repository, and have perhaps no idea what was used to create its initramfs. Else if the initramfs is created on my system later even if I used a -generic kernel, I wonder how comes that when I create my own kernel and then install the kernel image, the initramfs doesn't work: no sata, no vesafb
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ctech21> i did
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<absolut_>  did you make a backup copy of your xorg.conf ?
<N3WB> dr willis: nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS
<ctech21> nvidia geforce 7600gts i have
<ctech21> it wont go
<cinnix> cyper1, no output
<Dr_willis> N3WB,  THAT specific card - I belive is so new - it requires the latest nvidia beta drivers from their web site.
<nikkelitous> I have a problem.  I installed myphpmoney through apt-get and now I can't get it to remove.  I run "sudo apt-get remove myphpmoney" but it just restarts apache then doesn't do anything else.  Doesn't actually remove it at all.
<absolut_> Besides w32codecs and gstreamer packages ...anything else is needed for mp3 support on Rhythmbox? (cause it still isn't working)
<nugenoa> amias, is there a way to test my sound via an app?
<JohnPhys> absolut_ :  did you restart rhythmbox?
<N3WB> i got them on a USB Stick
<N3WB> i downloaded them yesterday
<absolut_> yeah ..
<asdf2644788> hi all!!!!!
<Rubuntu> polttaja: moi ootko saanu ubuntun asennettuu et voisitko auttaa mua?
<N3WB> How would i get them installed from a USB Stick?
<dark> heya guys
<cinnix> my primary partition was resized from 70gb - 150gb using gparted from live cd. now my install is significantly slower, its worse at multitasking and sometimes the cursor lags. can someone help please?
<asdf2644788> i need help
<absolut_> well ...installed the packages under dapper ... it didn't work ...upgraded to Edgy ...and it still won't do it. Should i just try reinstall under Edgy?
<devexial> asdf2644788: go
<JohnPhys> cinnix : Sorry, I'm not sure how to go about diagnosing the problem
<asdf2644788> i have installed ubuntu 6.06 but network does not work
<JohnPhys> asdf: wired or wireless?
<Dumahen> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<asdf2644788> lan
<asdf2644788> dhcp
<cinnix> JohnPhys: no worries :), im using xfce atm which sorta helps
<nikkelitous> How do you force an uninstall that apt-get can't actually remove.  I'm guessing it's got a problem in the package or something, but apt-get just can't remove it.
<dromer> hi, I finally got twinview working, but I can't make, for example, vlc go fullscreen on the tv, when I move the vlc-window and fullscreen it. it goes back to the CRT
<asdf2644788> liveCD can't see my lan too :(
<JohnPhys> asdf : what chipset is your lan?
<stingray-> How to i check which version of ALSA i'm using? (Fresh install of 6.10)
<rambo3> asdf2644788, check dmesg
<asdf2644788> realtek
<Rubuntu> ok nobody listening to me.... sigh.... i would have liked to use ubuntu but i cant coz U ADMINISTRATORS WONT HELP ME! i asked my question 5 TIMES ALREADY GODDAMMIT!  ok i just use my grand ol' win95 thx to you.... THX REALLY I APPRECIATE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eck> nikkelitous: i guess you can try dpkg, but if apt won't remove it then dpkg might not either
<rambo3> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<stingray-> Rubuntu, well, perhaps there is noone here that can help you?
<asdf2644788> ls /dev/ | grep eth            show nothing
<nikkelitous> eck: Tried, same exact problem.
<N3WB> How do i install GeForce 8800 GTS Drivers from a USB Stick?
<stingray-> Rubuntu, perhaps its time for you to go google a little yourself
<mcquaid> is there someway I can use vnc with nat traveral?
<mcquaid> traversal even
<ardchoille> Rubuntu: Not everyone here is expert in everything about Ubuntu
<dark> mcquaid
<dark> m8
<mcquaid> mb?
<dark> come to private
<PriceChild> !patience | Rubuntu
<ubotu> Rubuntu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dark> i need a say one question
<rambo3> Rubuntu, go bother Linux he aint far from you
<Dan_> Hello!
<PriceChild> Rubuntu, repeat your question for me please
<N3WB> How do i install GeForce 8800 GTS Drivers from a USB Stick?
<Rubuntu> omg! google by myself?! oh my god! my mom told me that all the freaks use google! she warned me about you lol im going to finnish channel
<N3WB> or CD
<nikkelitous> eck: I get the same problem in dpkg.  Any idea how to at least remove it from the database?
<sethk> mcquaid, nothing different is required because of the use of NAT
<Dan_> would anyone be able to lend some help?
<PriceChild> !ask | Dan_
<ubotu> Dan_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardchoille> Rubuntu: You might want to try the alternate ISO as the desktop installer has had some problems.
<asdf2644788> i'm sorry - not realtek but Attansic L1 Gigabit
<Rubuntu> well now when i got your attention, well....
<Rubuntu> ok i have this problem, i downloaded ubuntu.iso and burned it into a blank cd, then booted from the disk. then go to he desktop and i try it around. i like and select install from the desktop. i complete all the steps  from 1-4 and in step 5 i select the disk space i want to use and then i press forward. then my cd-drive starts to read from the cd again but then it stops. nothing happens...
<Rubuntu> ...after that!
<ardchoille> Rubuntu: I want in front of the computer until just now. Dude, chill :)
<ikonia_> Rubuntu we saw you tell us the first 10 times
<sjust1216> Hi all I installed Feisty and now grub does work correctly
<Dan_> !ask I have the lastest version 6.10 downloaded and burned correctly (as per CHECK) and when I boot live, I get the error - Failed to start the X server.
<PriceChild> ikonia_, I asked for a repeat thankyou
<CheshireViking> Rubuntu, also, try re-downloading the iso & reburning it to cd at a slower speed
<ikonia_> PriceChild ahhh sorry
<PriceChild> Rubuntu, How patient have you been? It could take some time
<eck> nikkelitous: there is a --force-things option, but obviously you should use it with caution
<ikonia_> it just looks like he keeps repeating it
<JohnPhys> asdf :  It could be that your chipset isn't supported by the kernel used, though I'm not sure.  Personally, I haven't heard of that chipset before.
<sethk> Dan_, try the text mode install on the alternate cd
<mcquaid> sethk, not sure I get it, I'm behind a router which I don't have access to.  How would I access this box from the outside for say vnc without the router being setup for forwarding to this box?
<ardchoille> Rubuntu: download and burn the alternate iso and try installing from that.
<nikkelitous> Dan_: Any specifics?
<eck> nikkelitous: that is all i can think of
<PriceChild> Rubuntu, other than that i suggest downloading and installing the alternate
<PriceChild> !alternate | Rubuntu
<ubotu> Rubuntu: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<dromer> how can I "force" vlc to go only to the tv-monitor of my twinview-setup when in fullscreen? because now it always goes back to the crt
<nikkelitous> eck: Yeah, but nothing else will work, so It's worth a try.
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Thank you
<N3WB> How do i install GeForce 8800 GTS Drivers from a USB Stick or a DVD?
<sethk> mcquaid, if the box is set up to do NAT in the usual way, you connect to it using it's public IP address.  If you don't know the public address, there are a number of web sites that will return it to you (e.g. whatsmyipaddress.com)
<PriceChild> !nvidia9 | N3WB
<ubotu> N3WB: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<deafboy> i play wow on my ubuntu box, and during the day on my res net connection my game DOESN"T lag on linux but it does in XP, would anyone know why this is other than that linux is better?
<PriceChild> N3WB, I suggest you download the  .run file from nvidia.com and install manually
<rausb0> Rubuntu: run the CD check in the CD's boot menu. maybe you have read errors on the CD.
<Rubuntu> ok ok count to ten man count to ten...1...2...3...4...5...6...7....8...9...0...0...0....0... boot from disk failed system error ''count to ten not recognized as a folder or a program booting now deleting ubuntu and windows....
<ardchoille> Rubuntu: When you boot up the alternate iso, try the "Install in text mode", it had always worked good for me.
<Dan_> nik, what specifics would you like?
<Rubuntu> okok
<absolut_> deafboy: sbu ? :P
<mcquaid> yes i can determine the ip easily.  But say two boxes were running vnc.  How would it know which box is receiving a join request from a vnc client if port forwarding isn't already set up
<deafboy> absolut_: sbu?
<eth01> ifconfig
<sjust1216> I am using grub off a live cd to boot but I would like to fix my problem
<absolut_> nm
<JohnPhys> PriceChild:  in the ubotu nvidia9 message, are the "official" drivers the ones from nvidia.com, or the ones in the repos?
<PriceChild> JohnPhys, /me reads
<PriceChild> JohnPhys, from nvidia
<asdf2644788> ifconfig show only lo
<zelrikriando> ahhh I am lost
<PriceChild> JohnPhys, or ati :P
<sethk> JohnPhys, the repo, but I use the other
<PriceChild> sethk, no... envy installs 3rd party
<sethk> PriceChild, that has nothing to do with his question
<ardchoille> Rubuntu: You seem frustrated right now, I would recommend before you try installing the alternate iso, take a break.. maybe have a bite to eat. Then come back :)
<djdarkman> hy ,how can I downgrade a package?
<PriceChild> sethk, he asked whether they were from ubuntu's repos, or from nvidia.com
<JohnPhys> PriceChild:  thanks.
<sethk> PriceChild, he asked which were the 'official' drivers, not which were installed by envy
<PriceChild> sethk, I'm not arguing this
<mcquaid> sethk, say two boxes behind this router were running a vnc server.  Yes i can easily determine the outside ip address.  But if I connect from the outside with a vnc client by just using the ip, how would it know which box I'm trying to connect to
<sethk> PriceChild, sure sounds like you are.  :)
<sethk> mcquaid, NAT is a bidirectional transformation.  An incoming packet's address is changed from the public address to the private address, and sent to the machine
<zipper_> In this guide ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AsusA6Rp?highlight=%28asus%29%7C%28a6r%29 ) it tells me to patch a source before compiling it. How is that done?
<sethk> mcquaid, the mirror image of what happens to an outgoing packet
<nugenoa> Ubuntu only works when it wants to.
<Dan_> tell that to france
<distant_voice> I'm a complete newbie when it comes to X-Windows. Oftentimes a program hangs, the screen is blank and I have to reboot. What can I do to go back to the desktop to close the program manually?
<JohnPhys> sethk:  My wording may have been unclear, but I was asking what the ubotu message meant when it said that evny helped installation of the official drivers, so I was asking what "official" meant in that sentence, nvidia.com or repos
<Dan_> if its not windows/mac im LOST
<sethk> JohnPhys, oh, ok, my mistake then
<JohnPhys> sethk, no problems, I should have been clearer
<sethk> JohnPhys, installing the nvidia drivers is a single simple command, so why bother with envy?
<dromer> hmm, the screen on my tv is about 1 inch off to the left, how can I shift it right?
<mcquaid> okay... but I still don't see the solution.  I'm on the outside with a vnc client.  I connect to the router's public ip address say 1.2.3.4.  Behind this router there are two vnc servers running, how does it know which one I mean?
<JohnPhys> sethk:  I have no idea, I just use the packaged ones.  My intent in asking the question (which I didn't follow up on) was to see if the bot message needed to be changed to something like "the official drivers from a 3rd party site" or some such thing.
<sethk> mcquaid, maybe you aren't using NAT normally.  Perhaps you are really doing connection sharing?  In a normal NAT setup, a public address maps to only one private address.
<xevil> ardchoille: isn't your nic a Gaelic phrase that was the war cry of Clan MacGregor?
<sethk> JohnPhys, couldn't hurt to clarify
<ardchoille> xevil: Very perceptive of you :D
<ardchoille> xevil: Yes, I am a member of Clan Gregor
<Federico90> hi all
<Federico90> i've a question
<xevil> ardchoille: I am from Clan MacGregor as well... :)
<Federico90> can u help me?
<CheshireViking> !ask | Federico90
<ubotu> Federico90: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jenda> How can I edit/clear the xmodmap files that are loaded? For some reason, my Alt key doesn't work as a modifier any more, and I can't fix it.
<Dan_> I have tried 2 identical machines and i get the error Failed to start the X server. I am trying to install 6.10 newest, and I ran CHECK on the desk and it checked out fine.
<ardchoille> xevil: Small world
<PriceChild> !offtopic | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Federico90> ok XD do someone know when pentium iii exit from the commerce?
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Thank you for pointing out the obvious :)
<ikonia_> Federico90 thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<sethk> Dan_, of course.  if it won't work on a box, it won't work on another identical box
<xevil> nah... the MacGregors just got around... not necessarily because they wanted to...
<Federico90> yap but it is a little thing
<sethk> Dan_, it would be a problem if it _did_ work on one, but not the other
<sethk> Dan_, use the text mode install on the alternate cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-133.net-85.239.155.ktbac.net]  by Seveas
<zipper_> In this guide ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AsusA6Rp?highlight=%28asus%29%7C%28a6r%29 ) it tells me to patch a source before compiling it. How is that done?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, This channel is for support only. No more warnings.
<N3WB> How do i install GeForce 8800 GTS Drivers from a USB Stick or a DVD?
<Dan_> sethk, the first machine is believed to have some firmware issues that i wasn't aware of. when i realized that i used another machine that I know does not have trouble.
<ardchoille> PriceChild: May I pm you?
<Federico90> anyway sry
<Federico90> bye
<PriceChild> N3WB, download the nvidia.com .run file then follow this guide http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<PriceChild> ardchoille, Sure
<sethk> Dan_, then they aren't identical.  what video hardware is in the box, do you know?
<tupacamaru> ciao federico anchio sono italiano
<distant_voice> is there anything like alt-tab in windows when I want to change to the desktop from a program that runs fullscreen?
<Dan_> sethk, im not sure what video hardware specificly is in here. its an eMac
<distant_voice> I can't close programs that hang in fullscreen
<nikkelitous> Does anyone know of any way to just remove a package from the apt-get database?  I can manually uninstall it if I can get it out of the database.
<sethk> Dan_, the installer, due to space issues, supports fewer types of graphics than the o/s itself.  If you use the text mode installer, you should be able to install and then use the graphics on the box.
<PriceChild> distant_voice, you could perhaps ctrl+alt+f1 then log in and kill the app from there then ctrl+alt+f7
<sethk> Dan_, I can't say that for certain, of course, unless I know the graphics hardware, but it's quite likely
<PriceChild> !away > BackwardsDown|we
<btaylor> guys, my keyboard stopped working in X, but it works fine at the console; does anyone have any ideas?
<sethk> Dan_, if you boot a cd in a command line mode, you can use the command "lspci" to find out what the graphics hardware is.
<jenda> How can I reset X's keyboard layouts?
<jenda> Fiddling with them in gnome doesn't help :/
<distant_voice> PriceChild is there no other way? in windows you could just alt-tab
<Seveas> jenda, with a large hammer :)
<N3WB> How do i install GeForce 8800 GTS Drivers from a USB Stick or a DVD?
* jenda kicks Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> muhaha
<N3WB> and no Evny is no option (no internet)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by jenda
<distant_voice> PriceChild: like you can in Ubuntu, but it doesn't work when an app is in fullscreen
<ikonia_> N3WB download the packages to the usb stick and the dependency packages and do "dpkg -i $package name"
<jenda> :)
<PriceChild> jenda, please read operator guidelines. :P
<jenda> PriceChild: I'm not even an op here
<jenda> 
<zelrikriando> why do I get permission denied when I want to create a directory?
<PriceChild> ikonia_, his card isn't supported by ubuntu's packages
<PriceChild> !sudo | zelrikriando
<ubotu> zelrikriando: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia_> PriceChild ahh is it an 8800
<Seveas> jenda, fixed :)
<ikonia_> he didn't mention that
<Dan_> sethk, is this something that needs to be run from the alternate cd?
<Seveas> jenda, btw through *!*@freenode/staff/* you're also op ;)
<zelrikriando> ok
<PriceChild> ikonia_, yes :)
<jenda> Seveas: I was just about to tell PriceChild that I'm in a bad enough mood to abuse any powers I might have...
<ikonia_> I guess he could download from nvidia and hope to compiler the kernel interface ok
<jenda> Seveas: since when do I have freenode/staff? ;)
* Seveas grabs popcorn and watches the show
<sethk> Dan_, yes, the text mode installer is on the alternate cd.  You can get to a command line using either cd.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<dromer> hi, when I fullscreen vlc on my tv it goes to the other screen, how can I prevent this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Dan_> sethk, i have the reg. bootcd ready, what can i do while i download the alternate cd
<jenda> Seveas: quit taunting ;)
<jenda> Seveas: and I can't even alt-tab away from the window, as my alt doesn't work...
<Seveas> bwaha
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Day 3 : Same Question:  I have tried to install the Nvidia drivers for my Older card.  The last version of the driver that supports my card is the 1.9632 version, After solving the lack of packages problem i have gotten the install to run fully and compile a new kernel. Yet when I restart X server tried to use the new 1.9632 yet the kernel still was using the 1.74xx version.  Where do i need to look to find which module is being loaded?
<ikonia_> i3ooi3oo I asked you earlier if you have tried the nvidia legacy package ?
<cdavis> how do I remove all the dependencies that are installed when I install and then want to remove something like kvpnc?
<ikonia_> i3ooi3oo have you tried the nvidia legacy package
<Dan_> sethk, how do i get out of the boot: prompt to be able to use LSPCI
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<sethk> Dan_, boot the cd and check the startup choices.  One is something like "safe graphics mode", and another should say something about a command line boot.
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> yes
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<cdavis> JohnPhys, even though I uncommented multivers in /et/apt it was not enabled in synaptic package manager.  When I enagbled that it found vmware-player
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<sethk> Dan_, you have to boot the system and get a command line to use lspci.
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking which ubuntu packages have you teied
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> tried
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking and which card is it
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> it is a ti 5500
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> err 500
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking and which ubuntu drivers did you try
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> and the latest stable installed sunday
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking thats not what I asked. Which ubuntu packages have you tried
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> 6.10 32 bit i386
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> oic
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking again - thats not what I asked, which ubuntu nvidia driver packages have you tried
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> the one that came installed was 1.74xx
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<avno> Hello
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking so thats not the nvidia legacy package
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> I didn't know ubuntu had their own packages
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<avno> Is there a specific room for wireless networking?
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking I told you 3 times
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<I3ooI3oo_werking> i dl from nvidia
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> stop saying yes it is
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<betatux> Is anyone interested in modifying 'avant-window-navigator' into a buttonbar instead of a tasklist ? Please send tell.
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<ikonia_> can an op kick totall_6_7
<totall_6_7> yes it is
<dromer> can someone help me with this?
<totall_6_7> yes it is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-22-13-109.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ikonia_> thanks
<Amon-san> thanks
<Dan_> sethk, im going to give a shot
<Seveas> ikonia_, don't forget !ops :)
<ikonia_> Seveas didn't seem warrented
<Plutonium> i installed ubuntu and the firefox cant open pages like yahoo can anyone helps
<Seveas> ikonia_, flooding is though
<ikonia_> trying not to be quick draw mcGraw
<connor> can someone help me to get my wirless card working
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Please forgive me for i didn't understand what you "told em 3 times."
<connor> *wireless
<ikonia_> !nvidia >I3ooI3oo_werking
<Johnny_> anyone got ubuntu to work with the nvidia 6600 series cards>?
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking try reading that link in the pm - you'll find it helpful
<Plutonium> Johnny: i
<avno> What's the name of wireless networking room?
<PriceChild> avno, here :)
<jenda> So... any idea how to make X forget I ever fiddled with my keyboard? Or... maybe it's XGL I need to convince...
<avno> Aha
<grogoreo> connect irc.tveps.net
<snaidis> Hello, I'm new with UBUNTU
<Johnny_> Plutonium you were able to run any debian live cd and plus able to run the newest gparted?
<snaidis> just moved today
<snaidis> I have a problem with the internet there
<Plutonium> ya
<avno> It seems I'm the only one having problems with Linksys WMP54GR?
<Johnny_> seems that my NX6600 does not support ubuntu
<Plutonium> Johnny_: yeah
<Johnny_> :S
<snaidis> I have a router
<snaidis> and I cant connect
<Plutonium> Johnny_: download automatix and install the nvidia drivers
<ardchoille> !automatix | Plutonium
<ubotu> Plutonium: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<I3ooI3oo_werking> but it states "You know your card model begins with "4", "FX", or "6"." Mine is a GeForce TI500
<snaidis> I have Linksys befw11s4 so how do i configure the internet?
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking thats where the nvidia-legacy package is in place- for older cards
<Johnny_> hm
<avno> Anybody with experience on Linksys WMP54GR wireless card?
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking try the nvidia package - and also the legacy package
<snaidis> Anyone? help?
<Plutonium> ubotu : thx
<avno> Is wireless, snaidis?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avno> Is it wireless?
<snaidis> yes wireless
<avno> Is the chipset Ralink?
<snaidis> hhmm what do you mean?
<Plutonium> ubotu : i just realized that the shutdown system button disappeared and i don t know why
<PriceChild> !bot | Plutonium
<ubotu> Plutonium: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<avno> The little chip on your card, is it Ralink?
<avno> The name of it...
<snaidis> D-Link
<avno> This is the brand of the card itself!
<avno> If you look on the card, find the name of the main chip!
<linuxnubie> dose any body know how to get a memory card reader running in edgy v6.10 on a dell inspirion 9400
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Ok thanks Ikonia, I will try that later when i get home.
<snaidis> I should open the computer to see that?
<Johnny_> Plutonium: See I cannot isntall anything if i do not have an operating system isntalled, When i run ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 live-cd everything boots up to the ubuntu desktop from what i can hear on my speakers but icannot see anything "input not supported"
<avno> Not necceseraly!
<PriceChild> snaidis, if you are running ubuntu atm then run "lspci"
<I3ooI3oo_werking> i didn't know i could enable the restricted packages
<IcemanV9> Plutonium: add it back again by right-click on the panel and select "add to panel"
<avno> If you have the card-box of the card, look for its model name and then try the Internet to find the chipset!
<Nelo> Hello, I have a machine with 4Gigs of RAM. However, ubuntu 6.10 only user 3Gigs. Is there a way I could address this?  Thanks.
<I3ooI3oo_werking> 3GB is limmit for most i386 32 bit
<snaidis> what is ubuntu atm?
<avno> ATM...?
<avno> Don't know...
<snaidis> sorry but i just moved today...
<Johnny_> at the moment
<kira> Hi alle! Habe auf meinem Kubuntu 6.06 alles instaliert auch das libdevcss2 und trotzdem kann ich keine dvd schauen habe nur sound sonst nichts knnt ihr mir helfen?
<snaidis> ah LOL
<Seveas> I3ooI3oo_werking, 4gb :)
<Seveas> !de | kira
<ubotu> kira: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<beni> kira hast du die ganzen codecs installierT?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> but bios runs in the upper 1 gb range
<Plutonium> icemanv9: it s on but only i can hibernate
<Seveas> !de | beni
<ubotu> beni: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<snaidis> what if i dont have the card box?
<MadDog011> Where does beryl hide the LOG file...
<beni> Seveas: sorry
<I3ooI3oo_werking> along with pci addressing
<_wraith_> Seveas, got a sec?
<PriceChild> MadDog011, >#ubuntu-effects
<avno> Then, turn of the machine and take a look on the card!
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking is there a point to this explination ?
<IcemanV9> /var/log
<Seveas> _wraith_, sure
<avno> Probably you have to remove it from the pci slot!
<Plutonium> can anyone open yahoo pages on ubuntu
<Seveas> I3ooI3oo_werking, and what makes you think it uses a GB :)
<snaidis> OK and then I should find drivers for it-for linux?
<Nelo> I3ooI3oo_ thanks for the info..
<avno> Probably!!!
<I3ooI3oo_werking> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000811.html <-- is a nice explinatio of mem addressing and 4GB limits
<_wraith_> Seveas, I just added an old hd to my case (fat32 or ntfs filesystem) prob is, when i tried to boot with both hd's hooked up i got "inconsistent filesystem" and ubuntu would not load
<_wraith_> any ideas?
<avno> If the chipset is Ralink, then I'm afraid it won't work!!!
<ikonia_> _wraith_ fsck the ubuntu filesystems
<bluffer_> hello ubunters
<SGorillaaaa> how can i turn on transparent window bars in metacity?
<snaidis> ?
<Seveas> _wraith_, other than, "disconnect the hd", no
<avno> I have the same chipset on my Linksys card and I can't make it work, whatever I tried!!!
<bluffer_> ardchoille up ?
<ikonia_> SGorillaaaa think that needs composite support thats not enabled in ubuntus metacity build
<_wraith_> Seveas, i disconnected it, what i would like to do is format it to ext3
<snaidis> After ill install it the internet should work proply or i should install anything else?
<_wraith_> so that way the work together
<ikonia_> _wraith_ fsck the ubuntu filesystems
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Ikonia : no point just trying to be helpfull, not just a leach.
<_wraith_> ikonia, dunno how
<avno> You mean, after you install the driver...?
<snaidis> yes
<_wraith_> all i got was a menu with ubuntu kernel, ubuntu kernal generic "recovery mode"
<ikonia_> _wraith_ boot from the live cd - and run fsck -t ext3 -n /dev/$device_with_the_filesytem on
<avno> Just the drivers should do...
<ikonia_> _wraith_ then change the -n to -y
<avno> But even the drivers themselves need some configuration!
<Helmi> hey guys - i justr installed beryl successfully with nvidia - when i switch to beryl as the windows manager al the window decorations (title bar and so on) go away - any ideqas?
<frtmonster> hi, what can i do to make my ubuntu run faster? i'm on a celeron laptop with XFCE
<snaidis> OK I'll try to find the name and hen ill return here :)
<snaidis> thanks
<avno> OK
<_wraith_> ikonia_, ok will try that (if i can find my ubuntu disk)
<ikonia_> frtmonster buy more ram, get a faster cpu - use less apps, make more swap
<frtmonster> ikonia more swap? i have 500MB for about 200mb ram
<ikonia_> frtmonster yup
<ikonia_> frtmonster its one option
<Seveas> frtmonster, more ram won't hurt
<frtmonster> how much more and how would it help?
<avno> Anybody with Ralink chipset...?
<Rooy> avno: me, rt61
<frtmonster> yea, but i want to cancel stuff to make it faster, play with the settings and stuff
<rbil> Helmi: do u have this line in Device section of your xorg.conf?  Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"          "true"
<ikonia_> frtmonster disable any boot scripts you don't need
<avno> How did you make it work, Roovy?
<Rooy> avno: 1814:0302
<ikonia_> turn off as much decoration as you can
<ikonia_> frtmonster don't have a desktop wall papaer
<avno> lspci?
<ikonia_> etc
<Seveas> use ubuntu in txt mode :)
<Rooy> avno: i'm not sure which really helps, but i did 2 things
<Helmi> rbil, no will try thanks
<avno> Please, let's pas to private...!
<Rooy> avno: first I get the rt2x00 kernel module from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com, compile that and use it
<_wraith_> ikonia_, one more q: when you type path_to_device you put $ first, is that needed?
<nxvl> is there any problom with cupsys in feisty?
<connor> can someone help me get my wireless working
<_wraith_> typed
<ikonia_> _wraith_ no $ = a variable
<Seveas> !someone | connor
<ubotu> connor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<avno> Rooy, in private!
<_wraith_> ikonia, thanks, will try
<Razdaman> Hi guys - is it possible to install all pending "automatic updates" from console?
<avno> Check your client
<ikonia_> _wraith_ that normally will sort you out
<Seveas> nxvl, there seems to be
<jdr_> !asf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ctrl_x> how to learn Terminal command to install and uninstall application???
<I3ooI3oo_werking> ikonia: since you are so helpfull in a aggressive way, can you answer another newbie question. I have a another hdd NTFS with my MP3s and some other files i would like to keep the drive is in but i need to mount it do i need more options than just the "mount -t ntfs \dev\hda2 \mountlocation"?
<Seveas> !asf is <alias> codecs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<_wraith_> ikonia_, hope so, found my cd so i'll hook the cable back up and give it a go
<jdr_> !asf
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ctrl_x> Is there any ubuntu site to learn ubuntu basic
<jdr_> thx
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking nope, you're spot on
<ctrl_x> to familiar with ubuntu
<Seveas> I3ooI3oo_werking, you need to use / not \
<I3ooI3oo_werking> ko i guess when i first tried i wanted to mount to / and it didn't like that
<ikonia_> Seveas thats interesting the \'s show up as / on my screen
<Seveas> I3ooI3oo_werking, also to let normal users read from it you need some extra options
<I3ooI3oo_werking> so i will try it again
<ikonia_> I3ooI3oo_werking you can't mount to "root"
<nugenoa> Anyone know what this is?
<nugenoa> ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?
<ikonia_> nugenoa a question mark ?
<Seveas> I3ooI3oo_werking, you should mount to /mnt/bla (creat that dir first)
<frtmonster> ikonia i don't :o and where can i disable boot scripts?
<nugenoa> no, ikonia_ this, ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?
<puzzle> #uguntu
<ikonia_> frtmonster check the wiki - its has guides
<bluffer_> ardchoille when you are back see the pm
<N3WB> how do i run a .run file?
<ikonia_> N3WB if thats the nvidia drivers - I'd advise against it
<Seveas> N3WB, chmod + bla.run && ./bla.run
<defrysk> sh blah.run
<frtmonster> ikonia the ubuntu wiki?
<ikonia_> frtmonster yes
<frtmonster> ok
<bluffer_> i got into a garbled gnome desktop for the first time hope fully i should be able to get it back to shape macking around with xorg.conf
<connor> I can't get the wireless card to work. It's connected, and the drivers are there. What should I do?
<nugenoa> ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> after i copy off the data on the drive taht i will be keeping i will be wanting to trash the drive and setup a fsck and move the swap the the second drive.  can you point me to what i should read to have a grasp on what i want to do
<N3WB> ikonia - ok whats your way then?
<ikonia_> N3WB use the ubuntu nvidia packages
<N3WB> For nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS Drivers
<N3WB> ........
<ikonia_> N3WB ahhh sorry
<tecta> automatix is down again today?
<ikonia_> N3WB yes, yes try the nvidia ones
<Seveas> !automatix | tecta
<ubotu> tecta: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia_> tecta don't know - we don't support it in here
<N3WB> how do i find them then? its on a USB Stick
<N3WB> I could offcourse put it on a CD if thats easyer
<nugenoa> How do you disable this? Synaptics DeviceOff called
<ikonia_> <N3WB> how do i find them then? its on a USB Stick
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> sorry
<ikonia_> N3WB mount the usb stick
<tecta> !WorksForMe
<slaists> hi all
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<N3WB> How? Im stupid :P
<N3WB> First time with Ubuntu :|
<julianito> salut a tous
<connor> I can't get the wireless card to work. It's connected, and the drivers are there. What should I do?
<ikonia_> N3WB ok - before messing with drivers, I "suggest" you take a quick glance over the forums and wiki - or the docs on ubuntu.com just to get a feel for how things work
<Seveas> !fr | julianito
<ubotu> julianito: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<julianito> thanks
<snaidis> Hey I here
<snaidis> Did you mean this name?
<snaidis> DWL-G510
<snaidis> ?
<dell190> can i edit the windows registry with Ubuntu????
<beg1689> ok i need help; i have a partition (lets say /dev/hda2) and i want it to be the home directory for ubuntu (on /dev/hda1) and i currently have the home folder for my only current user copied over to /dev/hda2. so my question is how can i make /dev/hda2 my home directory (current home directory is /home on /dev/hda1)
<ikonia_> don't think so
<Seveas> beg1689, add it to /etc/fstab
<snaidis> ?
<beg1689> ok ill take a look at that
<snaidis> Di yiu mean the name: DWL-G510?
<dell190> how can i edit the windows registry with Ubuntu????
<zelrikriando> I crashed my alsa mixer Oo
<ikonia_> dell190 you can't
<connor> I can't get the wireless card to work. It's connected, and the drivers are there. What should I do?
<Seveas> dell190, you cannot
<snaidis> of the wireless card?
<SGorillaaaa> no-one's answering in the ubuntu+1 channel so ill ask here. can i install opera on feisty fawn with the edgy version. if not how?
<snaidis> ?
<zelrikriando> grr that s ridiculous
<Seveas> SGorillaaaa, you could try - if it doesn'twork you can remove it :)
<SGorillaaaa> ok ill try
<Rooy> snaidis: the best bet is see the output of lspci -nn and use that number, not the name of the card
<avno> Snaidis:yes!
<N3WB> The USB is Bus 6 Device 003, how do i mouth it?
<Pir8> Hello folks
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<zelrikriando> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<I3ooI3oo_werking> never be afraid to break it remember somebody else probaly already did once.
<totall_6_7> Sorry folks about earler It was a very bad error on a script that i was attempting to make, and i didnt even know it was doing it till i looked at my channel list and saw red all over the place (red being when my nick is used in a room/pm) Again Sorry about the flood
<snaidis> use it for what?>
<Pir8> I've followed about three to four different how-to's on installing ATi driver, and have been successful in installing the ATI drivers. However; my luck with Beryl has not been so straight forward.
<avno> snaidis: to check the name of the chipset, through internet!
<snaidis> ah ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-22-13-109.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<snaidis> so I'll type it on ubuntu and then look for it on xp?
<dell190> how can i edit the windows registry with Ubuntu????
<I3ooI3oo_werking> DELL You can't
<PriceChild> dell190, with great difficulty afaik
<avno> XP? Your problems is under ubuntu, not XP!!!
<Pir8> Can anyone point me to a known-to-work how-to on getting Beryl setup with ATI Radeon 9600XT ?
<SGorillaaaa> haha it worked
<avno> You mean, you are on XP NOW!
<PriceChild> Pir8, > #ubuntu-effects
<snaidis> I know but I cant find it on the internet with ubuntu
<N3WB> The USB is Bus 6 Device 003, how do i mouth it?
<avno> I see...
<Pir8> PriceChild,  thank you.
<N3WB> How do i mount a USB Stick which is on Bus 6 Device 003?
<snaidis> Yes i'm on xp now
<beg1689> beryl still gives me problems
<avno> Yes, the name of the chipset is the same for both, Ubuntu or XP!
<zelrikriando> help me plz
<zelrikriando> before I break everything
<snaidis> OK
<avno> Find the name of the chipset, then search for a driver for it!
<snaidis> so on the kernel i'll write lspci -nn
<snaidis> *on the terminal
<avno> First type just "lspci"!
<N3WB> How do i mount a USB Stick which is on Bus 6 Device 003?
<snaidis> ok
<charl_ie> N3WB: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<avno> Then write down the first column of the output!
<zelrikriando> PLzzzzz help
<avno> Something like: xx:xx.x
<avno> No, sorry!
<avno> Something like XX:XX.X
<frtmonster> how can i know which services or probes i don't need in ubuntu so it would make my celeron laptop a bit faster
<snaidis> Where?
<zelrikriando> help me Oo
<N3WB> chal ie: allready mounted (HDD0)
<avno> My card's first column reads "02:02.0"!
<zelrikriando> modprobe -> Warning: module config file does not exist
<Rooy> snaidis: type lspci -nn and you have both the name and the numbers
<snaidis> OK so?
<avno> Left on the konsole!
<snaidis> where should i write it?
<B|nTaRa> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<avno> Oh, on a paper or just remember it!!!
<avno> :-)
<snaidis> and?
<hflappy> any possible way to globally set proxy settings such as user/pass for all terminal users
<snaidis> then to google on XP?
<Rooy> snaidis: search google for people using the same chip
<avno> Then issue "lspci -nn".
<B|nTaRa> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<B|nTaRa> !DiskMounter
<snaidis> OK thanks ill do it
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<N3WB> !fstab
<frtmonster> oh i found it
<zelrikriando> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<avno> The "lspci" command shows the name of the chipset, also!
<avno> How stupid of me!!!
<zelrikriando> cat: /proc/asound/{version,cards,devices,hwdep,pcm,seq/clients}:  no file or directory of this type
<fredcardena1> hola?
<Rooy> avno but it lack manufacturer and model number
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me plz?
<avno> Rooy:what do you mean...?
<Rooy> avno: i mean these number  [1814:0302] 
<charl_ie> N3WB: try looking for it under /media
<_wraith_> Ok, I tried booting from live cd but I can not find the new HD to run fsck, anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<rbil> zelrikriando: things between { } are options. choose one in that commandline
<avno> Rooy: Yes?
<B|nTaRa> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Rooy> avno: 1814 is RaLink, 0302 is the rt2561 chip
<fredcardena1> Y_Y
<zelrikriando> rbil I runned ./aadebug
<avno> Rooy: IS IT????
<Rooy> avno: 05:06.0 is where the card is plugged in, i assume
<zelrikriando> that s the output error messages
<Rooy> avno: i bet yours is also 1814:xxxx
<verwilst> hi!
<avno> Rooy: 1814:0401
<nugenoa> In my xorg log I see "Synaptics DeviceOff called"  How do I stop this?
<avno> What 0401 stands for?
<Rooy> avno: :)
<verwilst> Could you guys please check this out: http://pastie.caboo.se/46881
<verwilst> i'm using noninteractive
<verwilst> but still it nags about the file
<verwilst> any ideas?
<verwilst> is this an apt bug or something?
<Rooy> avno: your chipset on that card, guess smt like rt73
<zelrikriando> T_T
<N3WB> !gkedit
<avno> There is no rt73 in serialmonkey!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredcardena1> hola alfuien que me ayude con el ubuntu Y_Y
<N3WB> How to mount "/dev/sdb1" as "/media/usb"
<_wraith_> I am trying to add an additional HD however the device does not show up in partition manager, anyonoe have any ideas?
<sethk> N3WB, depends on the file system.  this works with mine:   mount -t msdos /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<Rooy> N3WB: /media is owned by root, so you have to sudo
<Rooy> N3WB: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<sethk> N3WB, the /media/whatever has to exist, so check for it with ls
<B|nTaRa> !mountntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nugenoa> In my xorg log I see "Synaptics DeviceOff called"  How do I stop this?
<Rooy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sethk> B|nTaRa, mount -t ntfs, is part of your answer
<zelrikriando> I cant figure out how to make that damn sound card to work T_T
<B|nTaRa> sethk, im trying to mount sata ntfs
<zelrikriando> and I crashed alsamixer
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<B|nTaRa> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sethk> B|nTaRa, you need -t ntfs, probably -ro, but I'd need to know the device to give you the complete command
<zelrikriando> HELP ME PLZ
<N3WB> sethk : i made a dir with sudo mkdir there
<N3WB> now what?
<hector> ubuntu looks a little "blured" in my PC, I installed the NVIDIA drivers but still looks like that
<hector> any suggestions?
<B|nTaRa> sethk, i already mounted my sata but
<B|nTaRa> /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 ntfs-fuse rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<B|nTaRa> i see no data in there
<psst> hector: is it an LCD screen?
<sethk> N3WB, the stick is formatted on a windows box, or came preformatted?
<_wraith_> Seveas, still around?
<hector> psst: yes
<sethk> B|nTaRa, did you try:  sudo ls /media/sda5?
<Seveas> _wraith_, -EBUSY
<_wraith_> k
<sethk> B|nTaRa, without using uid= and gid=, only root can see the mounted drive
<Rooy> B|nTaRa: i mount mine as ntfs-3g, not ntfs-fuse (you're using ntfs-3g too?)
<zelrikriando> ok l ll be back
<yettenet> Could you tell me how I can change reading/writing policies of a file?
<hector> psst: is a laptop screen
<B|nTaRa> Rooy, nope
<sethk> yettenet, chmod
<yettenet> I'll take a look at it :)
<sethk> yettenet, chmod --help, or man chmod will show you
<N3WB> its W95 FAT16 (LBA) if that says something.
<CapriCoRN^80> can i download ltsp 5 using aptitude on ubuntu?
<psst> hector: that figures - LCD screens (incl. laptops) have a 'native' resolution
<verwilst> anyone?
<yettenet> Thanks :)
<psst> hector: and you are running at a different resolution
<B|nTaRa> Rooy, i just wanna read
<concept10> What program controls launching of URLs?  Is this sensible-browser?
<Seveas> CapriCoRN^80, you may want to look at the edubuntu website for instructions
<SGorillaaaa> how can i install flash player for opera? it doesn't seem to work.
<psst> hector: do you know the native resolution of your laptop display? (would be in the hardware specs)
<hector> psst: well, the resolution is 1280 x 800, and that's the resolution I'm using
<xpbazsi> hi
<Rooy> concept10: it's selected in System --> preference --> preferred apps
<psst> hector: what is your laptop?
<_wraith_> can anyone tell me how to locate a new HD and format it via the ubuntu live cd?
<hector> is an HP Pavilon dv2000
<xpbazsi> segtsen mr vki
<xpbazsi> nem mxika  beryl
<N3WB> How to mounth a USB Stick, its formated W95 FAT16 (LBA) and dir media/usb allready exist
<hector> psst: is an HP Pavilon dv2000
<cusco> _wraith_: use gparted
<concept10> Rooy, that doesn't work
<sethk> _wraith_, you use mkfs to format it, but first you have to partition it
<sethk> _wraith_, well, you don't always _have_ to, but you probably want to.
<kraut> i'd like to crypt my /home and /root with dm-crypt, is there any good howto wich describes this?
<nugenoa> In my xorg log I see "Synaptics DeviceOff called"  How do I stop this?
<_wraith_> cusco: the new HD does not show up in gparted
<_wraith_> just the old one
<sethk> n3wb   mount -t msdos /dev/whatever /media/whatever
<ikonia_> sethk thats unwise
<sethk> ikonia, no, it isn't
<ikonia_> sethk I mean the cypt thing
<hector> psst: i checked my resolution and it gives me that is 1024 x 768, can I change that?
<cusco> _wraith_: use dmesg to check the /dev/ice
<sethk> ikonia, I didn't say anything about cypt, are you sure you meant me?
<ikonia_> sethk nope - not certain
<psst> hector: then I don't know why it's blurry -sorry
<retarded_compute> Starting up...
<retarded_compute> Uncompressing Linux...Ok, booting the kernal.
<retarded_compute> [      42.887599]  intel_rng: FWH not detected
<retarded_compute> [      43.310897]  Kernal panic - not syncing: Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)
<retarded_compute> [      43.310940] 
<_wraith_> ikonia_ i tried doing what you said however I am unable to find the new hd, how do I locate it to run that fsck command?
<sethk> hector, dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_JP> how do i make "dpkg -i <somepackage>.deb" to install all the dependencies?
<retarded_compute> can anyone tell me what this means
<psst> oh  - just saw your last post, hector
<ikonia_> _wraith_ its not the new hd - you want the ubuntu file systems
<psst> hector: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<_wraith_> ikonia_ I am uncertain what you mean?
<sethk> retarded_compute, either the root= configuration on the kernel command line is wrong, or the driver for the hard drive hardware is missing from the kernel
<sethk> retarded_compute, or both  :)
<hector> psst: it doesn't give the option for 1280 x 800
<ikonia_> _wraith_ your error was not with the new hard disk - but with your existing ubuntu file systems
<N3WB> there, thanks :D
<_wraith_> ikonia_ i think I see what you mean, but before we continue: the original hd has ubuntu installed and was fine, the new HD is an old HD which had windows xp on it
<psst> hector: ah - then you may not have the right video driver for your card
<retarded_compute> I got this message after chosing the OS from the boot menu after restarting the computer when installing updates finished.
<runge> is there a way to have the notifier thing on more then one panel?
<hector> psst: ok, I fix it already
<sethk> retarded_compute, sounds like you overwrote either the kernel or kernel related configuration
<psst> hector: how?
<hector> psst: thanks anyway :)
<ikonia_> the error of consistant file systems is complaining about your boot process - which is the existing ubuntu disk - fix that
<N3WB> now annother question
<ikonia_> _wraith_ that was for you
<N3WB> how to run NVIDIA-Linux-x86 64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run ?
<retarded_compute> I was mistakenly using root on the computer and transfered my docs onto another user account
<hector> psst: I used the control panel of the NVIDIA card and change the resoution in there
<_wraith_> ikonia_ ok so just do that fsck -t ext3 -n /dev/hda ?
<sethk> N3WB, chmod +x NVIDIA.........whatever, then ./NVIDIA.........
<psst> hector: you have an NVidia control panel in Ubuntu?
<retarded_compute> Actually, I just copied them from the superuser to another user
<Dr_willis> a sudo may be needed also. :)
<ikonia_> _wraith_ /dev/hda1(2,3,4)etc
<sethk> _wraith_, /dev/hda is a disk, fsck is used with a partition, not a disk
<psst> hector: wow!
<dreamscp> is there a problem with Edgy apt sources?  I'm getting a lot of dependency failures and not part of installable package errors (ruby, mono)
<hector> psst: yeah, I compiled the drivers using the linux kernel source
<_wraith_> ikonia_ which one should I do i have hda1-4
<hector> psst: is NVIDIA X Server Settings
<N3WB> what is runlevel1 and runlevel3?
<zipper_> I've followed the guide + troubleshooting at the wiki, but i'm still having trouble with my ati card. fglrxinfo still tells me it's using MESA?! Anyone got the slightest idea of whats wrong?
<psst> hector: cool - that rocks
<ikonia_> _wraith_ the ones with you ubuntu file systems on
<_wraith_> ikonia hda1 is / hda2 is swap hda3 is home and hda4 is a media partition
<dreamscp> N3WB: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<ikonia_> _wraith_ everything other than swap
<Luke> I'm trying to install grub on my mbr but when I run grub-install, i get this error: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. Anyone know how to fix this?
<_wraith_> ikonia_ ok, then what about the business of getting the additional HD up & working?
<ikonia_> _wraith_ get ubuntu booting first
<h1st0> !grub > Luke
<nixnoob_> zipper did you check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure that everywhere it says mesa you changed it to fglrx?
<connor> I can't get my wireless card to work. The driver works and the computer sees it. What shoul I do next?
<_wraith_> ikonia_ one thing I should mention, ubuntu boots when the additional HD is unplugged, it only fails to boot when I have it plugged in
<hector> I'm using ubuntu 64bit, when I use the ndiswrapper utility for intalling the drivers of my wireless card it doesn't work
<retarded_compute> Sethk, I am now using the Windows boot so that I can get online.  I couldn't log on and had to resort to shutting down via the restart button on my console.  Any ideas what I should do next?
<nixnoob_> conner specifically what is the problem?
<ikonia_> _wraith_ looks like you're devices are getting messed up with you plug in the second disk then
<hector> It says that the drivers are invalid
<_wraith_> ikonia, yes thats what it seems like to me, any suggestions?
<nixnoob_> hector ndiswrapper doesnt work on all drivers..
<Luke> h1st0: if you notice, those pages both assume that grub-install doesnt fail.
<ikonia_> _wraith_ check where you plugging it in (master/slave) try it on the second ide channel
<_wraith_> i would simply like to format the 2nd HD to ext3 and be able to use it
<rbil> _wraith_ are these IDE drives?
<sethk> retarded_compute, the most likely thing is that your initramfs image file is corrupted, but without more information I'm just shooting in the dark.
<_wraith_> rbil yes
<h1st0> Luke: what happened to your default grub install?
<hector> the ndiswrapper seems to work with the 32bit version of Ubuntu but in 64bit it doesn't
<rbil> _wraith_: do you have them jumpered correctly?
<sethk> retarded_compute, I don't know what disk hardware you have, what file system type, etc., etc.
<connor> I can't get it to connect. The password is correct. The device is enabled. The drivers are installed. I don't know what to do to fix it.
<retarded_compute> does that mean damage to the hardware or the software?
<nixnoob_> hector 64 bits you are asking for trouble with drivers....
<sethk> hector, things working in 32 bit, but not in 64 bit, is not an uncommon situation
<_wraith_> rbil I believe so, but this is my first time doing it so there may be a slight error somewhere
<sethk> retarded_compute, software, nothing wrong with the hardware
<Luke> h1st0: i have a macbook so grub didn
<rbil> _wraith_: both on IDE1?
<sethk> retarded_compute, nothing even seriously wrong with the software
<nixnoob_> conner type iwconfig in console and tell me if it has the name of your accesspoint
<Luke> h1st0: used to work on here. i had lilo
<cute_bettong> i have a dell dimension c521 with awesome surround sound on it but it will not use the microphone not on the back plug or on the jak on the front of the case
<Luke> h1st0: i'd rather use grub though
<sethk> retarded_compute, could be as simple as changing one line in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me how to rectify this issue?
<retarded_compute> My full name is retarded_computer_user, just to clear any misunderstanding.
<cute_bettong> no matter what i do it does not work.....and edgy is so nice ^_^
<retarded_compute> That's good news
<_wraith_> rbil unsure.. I have a cable with two slots for HD's on it, i put the original one on the end and the other on the 2nd slot
<_wraith_> ?
<hector> can I install a 32bit version of ndiswrapper in my 64bit Ubuntu so that I can use the drivers?
<nixnoob_> ndiswrapper has NEVER worked for any of my drivers...
<zipper_> I've followed the guide + troubleshooting at the wiki, but i'm still having trouble with my ati card. fglrxinfo still tells me it's using MESA?! Anyone got the slightest idea of whats wrong?
<kyuuketsuki> hector, there what wireless card are you using>?
<rbil> _wraith_: I suggest u look at the switch on the back of each drive. keep your original one as Master and make the second one Slave
<connor> it says " Access Point: 00:16:B6:24:FE:CA"
<_wraith_> switch?
<sethk> _wraith_, if it's an eide cable, make sure both drivers are jumpered for CS (cable select)
<_wraith_> i didn't see any switches
<hector> the wireless card is broadcom
<nixnoob_> connor thats your problem, whats the devices name wlan0?
<kyuuketsuki> oh
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me how to fix my issue?
<Skuller> good mornin....is there a chance that my webcam will be compatible with feisty considering it is not with edgy?
<sethk> _wraith_, an eide cable has onw black connector, one blue, and one grey
<connor> no it's eth1
<cute_bettong> it's driveing me nuts lol
<kyuuketsuki> there is a REALLY REALLY good how to on the ubuntu forums for that
<rbil> _wraith_: pins with jumper
<sethk> _wraith_, doesn't apply to SATA
<_wraith_> eide!
<retarded_compute> But i may never be able to get to Ubuntu because there was that dialogue that I showed you and nothing that could be typed.  So I hit the restart button.  Was theat the right thing to do or was there a better option from that point?
<kyuuketsuki> i'll go get the link for you connor
<_wraith_> it is eide then
<nixnoob_> connor eth1 is not wireless... eth is for ethernet cards
<_wraith_> it has blue one going to mobo
<_wraith_> and then a black & gray
<connor> so what should I do?
<hector> i have the fwcutter to take the firmware out of the .sys file but ndiswrapper doesn't work
<kyuuketsuki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<nixnoob_> connor is eth0 your regular NIC?
<connor> yes
<nixnoob_> connor do u kno the essid of your access point?
<kyuuketsuki> thats a good broadcom wireless router howto
<rbil> _wraith_ on the top of each drive should be a diagram that tells u what pins need to be bridged to have master/slave
<connor> yes
<jadacyrus> join #archlinux
<_wraith_> rbil so they need to be cable select if it is eide?
<sethk> _wraith_, that sounds correct.  I'll double check on one of my boxes
<kyuuketsuki> hec?
<nixnoob_> type sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <your access point here>
<sethk> _wraith_, yes.
<rbil> _wraith_ better to setup as master/slave imho
<Luke> i have a /dev/sda3 partition with ubuntu. device.map points hd0 to sda but in the grub prompt, > root (hd0,2) says there is no such partition. Any suggestions?
<nixnoob_> connor, then check if it has the name in there by typing iwconfig
<Skuller> or should it be ifconfig?
<_wraith_> ok, one hd is a maxtor with no diagram of jumpers and the other one does have a diagram which is set to slave
<_wraith_> meaning i took a little piece out
<sethk> rbil, no, that is a common misconception.  it will NOT work in certain cases.
<I3ooI3oo_werking> master/slave is best
<sethk> I3ooI3oo_werking, NO
<rbil> sethk: well I have yet to have a problem with it not working and I've hooked up hundreds of hard drives
<sethk> I3ooI3oo_werking, master/slave will NOT work correctly with many drives and EIDE hardware
<nicola> joikj
<bluffer_> ardchoille so its running full monty with 44 mb allocated ram thanks a lot again for your advices yesterday http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9581/fullmontyss1.png
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<Skuller> good mornin....is there a chance that my webcam will be compatible with feisty considering it is not with edgy?
<nicola> c' qualcuno?
<cute_bettong> so can anyone help me....i have a dell dimension c521 with surround sound built in the back a mic and head phone jack in the front ......all sound seems to work but for the microphone
<sethk> rbil, don't care about that, I only care about the fact that you absolutely CAN create a problem that way, and you absolutely CANNOT create a problem hooking things up correctly as designated by the manufacturer
<nicola> italiani?
<_wraith_> ok so wait, do i do cable select or master/slave?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> so since the CS/MA/SL is bios controlled you are telling me that if i select which drive i want master and which i want slave and do to cabling i have to set them master/slave that it is wrong to do
<nugenoa> In my xorg log I see "Synaptics DeviceOff called"  How do I stop this?
<sethk> _wraith_, cable select is correct for EIDE hardware.
<rbil> _wraith_: sethk seems so sure, I'll bow out to him.
<h1st0> _wraith_: don't use cable select
<nixnoob_> connor any luck?
<sethk> I3ooI3oo_werking, yes
<_wraith_> ok, now one thing, the maxtor which is my original drive does not have a diagram
<_wraith_> how do i tell where to put the little thing to jump it?
<sethk> I3ooI3oo_werking, master/slave almost always works, but I've fixed two problems in the last month by switching to cable select
<h1st0> sethk: why have someone use cs when they can just specify master/slave
<Uranboy> Hello! Can someone help me? I installed kubuntu 6.10 to ASUS A6M notebook ( brand new), but after nvidia installation the GUI can't run. I followed the tutorials, and this card works under suse 10.2 + KDE + official driver.
<h1st0> sethk: I've never had a problem with it.
<sethk> h1st0, because there are situations where it doesn't work.
<medfly> whats /dev/fb0?
<h1st0> Uranboy: which tutuorial were you following
<h1st0> medfly: frame buffer?
<_wraith_> ok one more question too: which part of the cable does the master go on?
<_wraith_> does it go on the end or the one in the middle?
<sethk> h1st0, I've only seen it, admitedly, in two out of about 100 machines, but so what?  if it happens, just use cs and avoid worrying about it.
<sethk> _wraith_, the end cable is master, the middle, grey, is slave.
<Skuller> _wraith_: i dont think it matters
<_wraith_> ok
<h1st0> sethk: i dunno just when I was hw teching i used to have more problems with cs than it was worth.
<rbil> _wraith_ if you're using master/slave settings, doesn't matter, if cable select put master at end and slave in middle
<Uranboy> h1st0: the nvidias's and then the boys is the kubuntu room. They cannot helpme, and send me there.
<B|nTaRa> i think i need help
<nugenoa> Anyone?
<B|nTaRa> i can mount my sata/hdd
<B|nTaRa> but
<B|nTaRa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10370/
<ctrl_x>  how to open .nfo file in ubuntu 6.06
<I3ooI3oo_werking> sorry sethk I have been workijng with computerd for over 25 years and you can't convince me that CS is the only way.. Not based on venders hardware you could have a problem if so i don't ever use that vender since they can't conform to standards
<h1st0> Uranboy: What did you download the driver from nvidia's site?
<sethk> h1st0, I go with what the drive manufacturers tell me, absent a good reason to do otherwise.
<B|nTaRa> i see no data at all
<_wraith_> so now the thing is to power down and make sure it is jumpered properly
<LaughingSam> Hi folks. I'm running vdr (Video Disk Recorder) on my ubuntu-bo in console mode. VDR uses tty1. I've disabled getty on tty1 from /etc/event.d/tty1, but I can't access tty with VDR unless I run it as root. How do I give a specific user access to tty1 (or ttyN, for that matter)?
<sethk> I3ooI3oo_werking, you don't understand what I'm saying.  If you use master and slave, you must use an IDE, not an EIDE cable
<sethk> I3ooI3oo_werking, it's important that the cabling match the configuration.
<Roachclit> would someone mind helping me with a screen resolution issue?
<rbil> _wraith_ YES and pull power plug from computer anytime you dig into it
<B|nTaRa> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Uranboy> h1st0: 3 kind. Now finished the 5. reinstall after tryings.
<_wraith_> rbil will do!
<ctrl_x> and how to handle winrar and winzip file???
<_wraith_> thanks guys
<_wraith_> hopefully i will get it sorted
<sethk> Roachclit, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<cute_bettong> so can anyone help me with my issue?
<h1st0> Uranboy: 3 kind?
<rbil> bye bye
<cute_bettong> i could really use this microphone for work lol
<Uranboy> h1st0: Yes, from newest to oldest
<h1st0> Uranboy: well did you ever uninstall the nvidia drivers after any of your attempts?  There is a easier way to install nvidia drivers
<Luke> i have a /dev/sda3 partition with ubuntu. device.map points hd0 to sda but in the grub prompt, > root (hd0,2) says there is no such partition. Any suggestions?
<Skuller> hey guys...just a tinsy question...is there a chance of my webcam workin on feisty considering it doesnt on edgy?
<sethk> cute_bettong, buy a cheap audio card ($15 will get you one) and turn off the built in audio
<Yggdrasil_> can somone help me to cron a job, ~/job.sh
<Uranboy> h1st0: the system collapsed after nvidia-install
<h1st0> Uranboy: try ./NVIDIA-whatever --uninstall
<cute_bettong> sethk i don't have the money for a low profile sound card
<h1st0> Uranboy: replace whatever with tab
<cables> Is there any way to get Ubuntu to work with my Dell laptop's lid switch? It works in Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu.
<sethk> Skuller, the presence or absense of a kernel driver determines whether it works.  I'd check the latest kernel docs.
<h1st0> Uranboy: We are going the easier route.
<cute_bettong> sethk do you have any to suggest? that are really good and will work inside the C521
<sethk> cute_bettong, I don't have info specific to the c521, but I have no reason to think it's different from any other dell box.
<h1st0> Uranboy: you with me so far?
<Uranboy> h1st0: OK. Now I have a new default generic system. What shall I do?
<cute_bettong> sethk is there any information i can give to you that might help you to help me?
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay do you have universe restricted and multiverse repos enabled?
<Skuller> sethk: ohh....and i guess theres a new kernel in feisty right?
<nokedli17> pls help me
<nokedli17> the beryl istn started
<h1st0> Uranboy: well try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Uranboy> h1st0: I'm beginner. Where can I enable this?
<sethk> Skuller, newer.  you can of course use a newer kernel with an older release, but we don't even know if that's going to help you.
<nokedli17> but i installed successfully
<h1st0> Uranboy: do you just have text terminal?
<kyuuketsuki> having problems with beryl?
<Stormx2> Could someone please suggest a brute-force password cracker (with http post support)? Thanks.
<h1st0> kyuuketsuki: /j #ubuntu-effects
<sethk> cute_bettong, check on what sound cards are available and cheap, then ask folks here if they've successfully used the microphone with it.
<Uranboy> h1st0:No, I've got GUI, but without nvidia support
<Skuller> sethk: ok....thats really getting my hopes up...i'll just wait for the release n try it out n see....thanks
<cute_bettong> sethk ok so there is no way in heck to get the onbord sound to work?
<kyuuketsuki> are you sure you have selected the beryl window manager selected?
<h1st0> Uranboy: but its KDE right?
<Luke> Stormx2: you may have more luck in a cracking channel. this is for ubuntu support
<jdr_> Is there an alternative for subclipse which does work on Edgy?
<kyuuketsuki> cute, what is wrong with your sound?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> sethk I can concide that, Yes if you get a cable mising a strand ie with a section missing you need to make sure the master is at the end of the cable
<h1st0> Uranboy: go to settings and look for Software Sources
<kyuuketsuki> it just isnt working?
<h1st0> Uranboy: it should be where Synaptic is.
<cute_bettong> kyuuketsuki: the sound works beutifull but for the microphone
<Stormx2> Luke: It would be an ubuntu app ;) I've asked for suggestions for other packages, e.g. an nice audio production studio in the past.
<sethk> I3ooI3oo_werking, indeed.  :)
<kyuuketsuki> oh
* I3ooI3oo_werking is slow some times to respond since they actual want me to work 
<I3ooI3oo_werking> the nerve
<h1st0> Uranboy: just checkbox restricted universe and multiverse
<cute_bettong> kyuuketsuki: it's weard becasue everything sounds so pritty in the new edgy but for the darn microphone....deader than a door nail
<Luke> Stormx2: it would be a linux app... not specific to ubuntu
<sethk> i3ooi3oo, me too, I'm debugging a device driver
<Uranboy> h1st0: It has adept
<Stormx2> Luke: Just like the audio apps suggested to me :)
<Luke> Stormx2: i'm just saying you may have better luck elsewhere since people in here are jerks about questions like that
<h1st0> Uranboy: well is there a place to manage the repoisitories or software sources.  I'm not to familiar with kubuntu's set up.
<rausb0> sethk: usb devices (assuming the webcam is one) do not always need a kernel driver. there are userspace drivers which access usb devices through usbfs.
* I3ooI3oo_werking is setting up and X,Z table for lasing silicone wafers
<Luke> i have a /dev/sda3 partition with ubuntu. device.map points hd0 to sda but in the grub prompt, > root (hd0,2) says there is no such partition. Any suggestions?
<n-iCe> someone have seen "THEVAULT" and JAVAJAKE?
<Stormx2> Luke: i don't see why. Theres nothing inherently illegal/immoral. I'm doing a friend a favour by checking his site out for holes...
<h1st0> Uranboy: well lets see if maybe you enabled them doing something else
<cute_bettong> *kicks the liveing snot outta his sound card*
<Luke> Stormx2: i agree but i've even been yelled at for asking about audio apps because its "something I should google"
<h1st0> Uranboy: open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Luke> haha
<sethk> rausb0, there are, at times, drivers like that, such as USB networking or USB mass storage.  I haven't seen it for webcam, though, have you?
<Stormx2> Luke; Fair enough.
<connor_> My wireless card is listed as eth1, which is ethernet, right? How do I tell it that it is a wireless card?
<Luke> Stormx2: i dont think your wrong for asking. i think people in here are mean =D
* I3ooI3oo_werking never claimed to be nice
<nokedli17> pls help me
<Heroin> Luke no one here is mean.. its just that a lot of people here dont wanne read a FAQ or README
<rausb0> sethk: usb net and mass storage are kernel drivers. some of the scanner drivers run in userspace, gphoto2 is also an example for userspace usb drivers.
<Uranboy> h1st0: Can't find the restricted modules
<ctrl_x>  how to open .nfo file in ubuntu 6.06 can any one tell me lz
<ctrl_x> please
<sethk> rausb0, yes, but the question was about webcam.
<Heroin> ctrl_x nano
<Stormx2> ctrl_x: gedit?
<Ferret> connor_: That might be a wireless card... check iwconfig -a
<Heroin> .nfo is useless anyway perhaps it contains a serial thats it
<Stormx2> nokedli17: with?
<nokedli17> the beryl isnt run
<rausb0> sethk: okay
<I3ooI3oo_werking> any text editor should work
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  remove the # in front of universe multiverse and restrcited
<Ferret> connor_: If it says 'no wireless extensions' it either means the driver isn't the correct one or there's been some error (so probably check dmesg, etc.)
<h1st0> Uranboy: ctrl+x to exit it will prompt you to save the file.
<LaughingSam> Hi folks. I'm running vdr (Video Disk Recorder) on my ubuntu-bo in console mode. VDR uses tty1. I've disabled getty on tty1 from /etc/event.d/tty1, but I can't access tty with VDR unless I run it as root. How do I give a specific user access to tty1 (or ttyN, for that matter)?
<zipper_> I've followed the guide + troubleshooting at the wiki, but i'm still having trouble with my ati card. fglrxinfo still tells me it's using MESA?! Anyone got the slightest idea of whats wrong?
<connor_> So what do I do? it's not listed.
<nokedli17> i isntalled the nvidia driver then the beryl,but the beryl isnt run
<Uranboy> h1st0: Doing
<h1st0> k
<Ferret> LaughingSam: You can do that with a udev rule... KERNEL=="tty1", GROUP="tty", MODE="660" or similar
<h1st0> Uranboy: you don't have to uncomment the -sources ones just he norml ones
<Stormx2> nokedli17: Errors, etc?
<ctrl_x> Heroin, i wanna view .NFO file
<nokedli17> no error
<Stormx2> ctrl_x: Open it in gedit. Whats the problem?
<cute_bettong> so there is no way in hell to fix the stupid onbord sound
<Ferret> LaughingSam: Check the files in /etc/udev/rules.d and create a new one with a low number (say 20) at the start.  You should be able to work it out
<nokedli17> but the windos are flicker
<nokedli17> windows
<I3ooI3oo_werking> !usertty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usertty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Uranboy> h1st0: Done
<ctrl_x> Stormx2, everytime for each file i have to open it in gedit
<LaughingSam> Ferret: OK, I'll look into it!
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay sudo apt-get update
<cute_bettong> *kicks the liveing crap some more out of his sound card*
<Heroin> ctrl_x like i said start a terminal type NANO and then filelocation
<ctrl_x> Stormx2, is there any application which will handle .nfo files
<connor_> If the drivers aren't correct, how do I get the correct ones?
<Heroin> ctrl_x .NFO = .txt
<h1st0> Uranboy: then run that command I told you before sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname-r`
<Stormx2> ctrl_x: a .nfo is just like a .txt
<Uranboy> h1st0: Working...
<Stormx2> ctrl_x: Like I said, gedit. You might use nano, vim, emacs...
<nokedli17> pls help me
<Stormx2> ctrl_x: You could run "cat filename.nfo"
<Khem> my fonts are changed on ubuntu how can I recover them
<Stormx2> ctrl_x: Its just a text file.
<I3ooI3oo_werking> LaughingSam: did you look at usertty ?
<Stormx2> Khem: System > Preferences > Fonts
<Khem> hmmm I mean the size though is 96 DPI
<Khem> it looks bigger
<LaughingSam> I3...: Nope, not yet. I have just fiddled with the /etc/event.d/tty1-file
<arrummzen> How do I set the timezone on an Ubuntu server from the console?
<h1st0> Uranboy: once its done installing packages run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cables> Does anyone know why using NvAGP instead of agpgart is making my system run hotter than normal?
<Khem> Stormx2: is it possible that KDE might have conflicted with some of my gnome dot files
<swimmerino88> hello to evrebody i have just install the 2.6.20 kernel on my lap-top...now i can't work with my wireless connection,can somebody help me?please
<ctrl_x> Stormx2, how to handle winzip and winrar
<Stormx2> Khem: Its possible but unlikely. I really don't know
<Khem> they look ugly now
<Stormx2> ctrl_x: ZIP is supported by default
<Khem> earlier they were better
<Stormx2> ctrl_x: RAR support is installable via the "unrar" package
<sethk> Khem, I have kde and gnome on many machines, and I haven't run into this problem.  I doubt KDE is responsible
<Stormx2> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<foo987234> on my ubuntu laptop, i can't get oustide of the network i'm on.  i can fully access internal boxes.  also, dns resolution works for outside domains, but when i go to actually reach an outside IP it doesn't work.  traceroute/mtr shows i can get to the router but that's where it stops.  could there be any configuration or cache with ubuntu that would be stopping me?
<Uranboy> h1st0: nvidia-xconfig command not found
<Khem> sethk: hmmm ok
<Khem> sethk: I have to reduce DP
<beto> hello
<Khem> DPI
<ubuntu_> helo
<beto> I need some help please
<Uranboy> h1st0: What was wrong?
<Stormx2> beto: Ask away
<Pollywog> beto: just ask
<beto> about a *.mib files
<h1st0> Uranboy: didn't you install nvidia-glx?
<LaughingSam> I3...: Is usertty a program or a file?
<dv5237_> when i close the lid of my notebook my wifi connection disconnects can i disable that?
<Stormx2> beto: Which are?
<Shane-S_> can anyone recommend a good SATA Raid controller that will work with Ubuntu, I am trying to build a cheap server for a school
<Uranboy> h1st0: It says yes
<I3ooI3oo_werking> file in /etc/usertyy
<I3ooI3oo_werking> lets you restrict/grand access to tty
<h1st0> Uranboy: hrm.. well sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and just make sure In the driver section near the bottom it says Driver     "nvidia"
<LaughingSam> I3...: It doesn't eist on my system...
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me ?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> in unix atleast. i wasn't sure if ubuntu did..
<beto> I have download TARGETWARE simulator, but I don't know how install or execute the files
<I3ooI3oo_werking> sorry for the wrong advice
<Stormx2> zelrikriando: Not unless you say what with.
<TelVGG-Ariel> do you know what type and code of icmp is traceroute on ipv6?
<nugenoa> What is this? ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?
<Pollywog> beto: does the file end in tar.gz?
<zelrikriando> I have been asking for hours
<sethk> zelrikriando, asking what?
<Stormx2> zelrikriando: I haven't been here for hours.
<zelrikriando> my sound card wont work
<Uranboy> h1st0: Oppps: Adept shows a lot of packs named nvidia, and they are not installed. Should I try to unstall them?
<beto> yes, the file is a tgz
<sethk> zelrikriando, that's a bit vague
<Stormx2> zelrikriando: Have you read the wiki on it?
<zelrikriando> and I managed to crash alsamixer
<h1st0> Uranboy: nah just make sure that driver section matches
<Pollywog> beto: have you untarred the file... opened it?
<connor_> When i do iwconfig, it says unassociated essid "linksys". is the fact that it's unassociated the reason it doesn't
<zelrikriando> ok here are the problems :
<connor_> work
<HaCKeT|FiZZ> has anybody experience with ubuntu and sata... am trying to install it but I can't see any option where I could specify something like libdata.enableatapi=1 ..... ?
<StoneNote> arrummzen, http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux
<zelrikriando> Modprobe Conf ---------------------------------------------
<zelrikriando> Warning: module config file does not exist
<LaughingSam> I3...: No probs. Ubuntu seems to have arranged things in a slightly different matter. The /etc/event.d/tty1-files are a rather new concept (or so I've understood)
<HaCKeT|FiZZ> sata cdrom to be more particular
<Uranboy> h1st0: I've found nvidia-xconfig there. Install?
<zelrikriando> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<h1st0> Uranboy: yeah
<sethk> zelrikriando, once you have the problem with modprobe, nothing else is going to work, and the way the stuff fails is not helpful information
<Uranboy> h1st0: working...
<Stormx2> zelrikriando: You lost your alsa config file?
<sethk> zelrikriando, you have to create the modules definition file that modprobe is complaining about
<Uranboy> h1st0: Done.
<zelrikriando> I never had it
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zelrikriando> I thnk
<beto> yes
<Uranboy> h1st0: Done.
<zelrikriando> how do I do that
<Pollywog> beto: there is usually a README file or similar that tells you how to install
<sethk> zelrikriando, you need /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/module.dep
<Pollywog> beto: sometimes it is called INSTALL
<zelrikriando> I tried to do stuff with the website and I crashed the alsa
<Uranboy> h1st0: Backup created.
<zelrikriando> I am a dangerous user
<h1st0> Uranboy: restart and you should be good
<sethk> zelrikriando, on my box it's /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/module.dep
<Stormx2> beto: What are you installing again / what does it do?
<sethk> zelrikriando, until you fix that problem, the rest is just nonsense.
<Uranboy> h1st0: I hope so. Thanks a lot! :)
<OuZo> why is google earth so slow? my CPU goes to 100% thanks
<sethk> zelrikriando, you can't get sound without the sound module loading, and it won't load without the module.dep file
<zelrikriando> the file is there
<h1st0> OuZo: cuz java sucks.
<zelrikriando> module.dep is there
<connor_> work
<sethk> zelrikriando, modprobe is complaining about the format, so it must be corrupted
<Pollywog> OuZo: yeah I think h1st0 is right
<OuZo> h1st0: thats true, but is there nothing i can do about it
<sethk> zelrikriando, tell us the modprobe error text again
<connor_> When i do iwconfig, it says unassociated essid "linksys". is the fact that it's unassociated the reason it doesn't work?
<OuZo> Pollywog: it works well in win
<h1st0> OuZo: no idea
<zelrikriando> Warning: module config file does not exist
<OuZo> h1st0: ok
<OuZo> thanks
<Pollywog> OuZo: true, even in the same machine
<zelrikriando> hold on
<h1st0> OuZo: maybe some one else.
<Uranboy> h1st0: Opps... I lost my GUI
<OuZo> Pollywog: google might not be optimizing the Linux version...
<OuZo> & they dont release there code
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay did you get an error
<sethk> zelrikriando, module.dep is the only file that modprobe will refuse to run without.  Might be others that mess it up if they exist, I suppose.
<Pollywog> OuZo: I guess they don't really like us... Linux users
<zelrikriando> I did run aadebug to get this message
<Uranboy> h1st0:  What kind of error?
<OuZo> Pollywog: no they like us, google is built on linux
<LaughingSam> Ferret: I did some poking but didn't (immediately) get much wiser in the tty-problem. Got any good links I could look into?
<OuZo> im sure
<goomei> When i try to login to a tty console i get a cannot load module (i think flashes quickly) and goes right back to login:?  Thinking somehow the consoles are locked?
<h1st0> Uranboy: Anything?
<beto> Well, I downloaded the Targetware flight simulator, but I don't know how can install
<h1st0> Uranboy: or it didn't boot ?  What happened?  I can't exactly see your screen
<intercool> When ubuntu says AIGLX what does it mean ?  fglrx  or radeon  + mesa glx ?
<Uranboy> h1st0: I' m in a text mode
<Pollywog> OuZo: I guess they don't really like us... Linux users DESKTOP users  :)
<Uranboy> h1st0: Standard text login
<zelrikriando> how to use modprobe
<OuZo> :(
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay well cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<kyuuketsuki47> zel, are you on a laptop?
<zelrikriando> yeah
<kyuuketsuki47> goto the terminal and type "alsaconf"
<imacoolkid> How do I delete a entry from the applications menu?
<h1st0> Uranboy: what type of video card do you have and what version of ubuntu are you using.
<LaughingSam> Ferret: Or wait...found this line in permissions.rules: "KERNEL="tty" GROUP = root, MODE="0666"
<Thug-N-Me> i just inserted my minisd card intro pc and ubuntu doesnt see it
<Thug-N-Me> any idea ?
<kyuuketsuki47> and check to see if external speakers is on
<kyuuketsuki47> if it is turn it off
<zelrikriando> this command do not exist
<imacoolkid> what folder is my applications menu at? I need to manually remove wolfenstein ET, a deleted it from local games and local bin but now I need to get rid off it from my "Start"like menu
<Ferret> LaughingSam: Yeah, if you create a file with a lower number than the file that that line is in, it should override it.
<trycyt> Can update-alternatives be used to manage symlinks in /usr/lib/cups/backend ?
<OuZo> how do i search my apt cache for programs beginning with R
<OuZo> never mind
<LaughingSam> Ferret: And then :"KERNEL="tty[0-9] * GROUP="root"
<Ferret> LaughingSam: It's best not to change the files directly, as the system might update them
<Uranboy> h1st0: Geforce 6100 card and kubuntu 6.10 alternate
<Stormx2> OuZo: You might as well just use synaptic...
<zelrikriando> kyu the command doesnt exist Oo
<h1st0> Uranboy: k.. what did the command result in?
<LaughingSam> Ferret: Should I change the tty or the tty[0-9] -line?
<OuZo> Stormx2: yes, just thought of that now
<OuZo> i like the terminal thou
<Pollywog> beto: I am downloading it now to look
<Uranboy> h1st0: failed to load module "nvidia" (doesn't exist)
<imacoolkid> what folder is my applications menu at? I need to manually remove wolfenstein ET, a deleted it from local games and local bin but now I need to get rid off it from my "Start"like menu
<imacoolkid> what folder is my applications menu at? I need to manually remove wolfenstein ET, a deleted it from local games and local bin but now I need to get rid off it from my "Start"like menu
<Ferret> LaughingSam: No, don't change them... create a new file with the line: KERNEL="tty1", MODE="0660", GROUP="tty"
<LaughingSam> Ferret: And I guess I'll simply change the GROUP to some group the user wo wants to access tty1 belongs to?
<imacoolkid> Oops
<Coffeegrindah> can anyone assist with setting a GRUB password, I'm running of a USB stick and would like the added security (case i lose my drive)
<LaughingSam> Ferret: Yeah, OK, got that and meant that :)
<Ferret> LaughingSam: then you just need to add the user you run the program as to the tty group
<zelrikriando> I think I crashed the alsa by trying to install new things for it
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay did you install linux-restricted-modules-`uname-r`  because it doesn't appear that you did.
<swimmerino88> can somebody help me to install my wireless on the 2.6.20 kernel?
<Ferret> LaughingSam: Yup. :)
<predaeus> imacoolkid: right click on the applications menu.
<sethk> Coffeegrindah, what have you tried to do to set it?
<Uranboy> h1st0: I tried to install as you said
<h1st0> Uranboy: dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted   will show you the packages installed.  You are looking fo one that matches your kernel
<Prez_> whn i come back from hibernate on my thinkpad x60s sometims sound does not come back, any ideas?  maybe unload drivers before hibernate and then reload?
<beto> Pollywog: thanks
<OuZo> if i had to install every package that came with Ubuntu Debian how much space would i kneed? 30G?
<LaughingSam> Ferret: Cheers, I'll give it a poke. And a lower number overrides the settings.
<imacoolkid> predaeus: That doesn't help me remove applications from it... oratleast I don't see the button to
<imacoolkid> edit menus?
<zelrikriando> is there a way to recover alsa?
<predaeus> yea
<h1st0> Uranboy: to find out what kernel you are running uname -r in a terminal
<kyuuketsuki47> try sudo alsaconf
<Coffeegrindah> sethk: google.. lots of it, I can figure out to crack it, and how to Reset it from something different by editing the HASH, but no simple just set it rules
<zelrikriando> didnt work
<zelrikriando> I already did sudo
<sethk> Coffeegrindah, let me look
<Ferret> Coffeegrindah: Password protecting grub on a removable disk doesn't protect the data on the disk... o.o
<Coffeegrindah> Ohh I know
<Ferret> Coffeegrindah: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7353
<chris72> somebody knows how to change evolution to support emacs keybinding?
<hexion> hi
<Uranboy> h1st0: 2.6.17-10-generic kernel and matches one of them
<h1st0> Uranboy: basically type in sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<goomei> Is there a way to disable logins to ttys?
<h1st0> Uranboy: and which kernel are you running?
<Pollywog> beto: looks like it is already compiled
<predaeus> imacoolkid: to remove you have to right click on the element again.
<kyuuketsuki47> chances are your problem lies within alsa, and the fact that for some reason external speakers is switched on
<Coffeegrindah> ferret: looks good by me..
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay try lsmod | grep nvidia     ?
<sethk> Coffeegrindah, you just put into menu.lst a line like:     password --md5 PASSWORD          (PASSWORD is the actual password, of course)
<Thug-N-Me> whats the package that allows me to connect to one of my mate computer with graphic interface ?
<zelrikriando> how do I recover alsa?
<kraypius> hi, I need to edit the registry on my windows partition from ubuntu. Is there a tool for this?
<Coffeegrindah> sethk: thks
<Pollywog> beto: cd into the directory targetware
<pterk> Hi all. Is there an easy way to get an ubuntu-desktop system to 'downgrade' to ubuntu-minimal (or -standard). I want to get back down to a minimal system without reinstalling if I can avoid it...
<zelrikriando> actually I agree, this alsa is weird
<Uranboy> h1st0: Cannot find that modules
<h1st0> Thug-N-Me: well there are several ways.  XDMCP VNC etc...
<h1st0> Uranboy: k sudo modprobe nvidia
<hexion> how can I block a version of a package to avoid "aptitude" to upgrade it? (aptitude forbid-version package=version doesn't work)
<Pollywog> beto: then run ./targetware
<goomei> Thug-N-Me: or you can just do X11 forwarding
<Thug-N-Me> h1st0 thanks
<Ferret> Or even rdesktop :)
<h1st0> hexion: man apt-get and you want ot keep the package
<userund> kraypius, sounds dangerous.  Even if you found a tool, to save your settings you'd have to write to the NTFS partition (if it's not FAT) which is experimental at best
<Ferret> Thug-N-Me: vnc is the usual cross-internet method people seem to use, fwiw
<hexion> h1st0: can't I with aptitude?
<kyuuketsuki47> try downloading the alsa gui from synaptic
<Pollywog> beto: I would try it myself but it might crash my machine
<zelrikriando> how do I fix alsa
<Thug-N-Me> Ferret thanks
<h1st0> hexion: yeah just man aptitude they both have options to keep packags at current version
<zelrikriando> the gui is crashed as well
<kraypius> userund, my windows install is broken and editing the registry is the only way to fix it
<hexion> h1st0: I've tried forbid-version without success...
<h1st0> Uranboy: did the modprobe work?
<Uranboy> h1st0: sudo modprobe nvidia command not found
<Ferret> kraypius: You might find it easier to boot a recovery console from your windows disk nd look up on the MS knowledge base how to edit the registry from there than try to do it from ubuntu
<Pollywog> beto: I had to use Firefox to get the file because Konqueror did not know how to handle the download link
<h1st0> Uranboy: retype it because thats impossible.
<zylche> improbable.
<zylche> unpossible!
<userund> kraypius, if you say so.  You could just install windows again without deleting the data if that's what you're concerned about
<Mordicus> hello
<kraypius> ferret, when i try to load the console from the install cd it asks me for a floppy that i dont have, i dont even have a floppy drive
<h1st0> Uranboy: you said this was a clean install are you sure you removed your previous attemtps?
<zelrikriando> I this the command that crashed it was :  sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0;
<kraypius> i would hate to overwrite the install when its just 1 messed up registry key
<rambo3> kraypius, that windows install cd
<kyuuketsuki47> apt-get install alsa-utils try that
<zelrikriando> think*
<h1st0> hexion: aptitude hold <packagename>
<kraypius> its xp pro
<Uranboy> sudo modprobe nvidia: Yes, I reformatted the hda
<hexion> h1st0: seems that hold option did the trick, now I don't know if I need to unhold it in the future or when a new package hit the repos it will upgrade..
<Pollywog> beto: you still there?
<h1st0> hexion: should be what you are looking for.
* Pollywog thinks beto figured it out
<h1st0> hexion: well why would you want to hold if you want to unhold it later?
<hexion> h1st0: hehe, I was faster :)
<zelrikriando> seems that it is up to date
<Thug-N-Me> hy ubuntu doenst do anything when i insert the mini sd into my box ?
<Ferret> kraypius: I think you may be choosing 'Austomated System Restore (ASR)' rather than 'recovery console'...
<Uranboy> h1st0: Yes, I reformatted the hda
<jesus> hola
<Thug-N-Me> how do i access it ?
<beto> Pollywog: well, I think that the file it's bad
<h1st0> Uranboy: and it says command not found when you type in that command?
<Pollywog> beto: oic
<hexion> h1st0: because now, the version installed works, but the one in repos breaks my wireless... so I want to block just current version and test the next one that will hit (someday) the repos
<kyuuketsuki47> after you do that, it might be already configured
<Uranboy> h1st0: Sorry but yes
<kraypius> hm
<kraypius> brb
<kyuuketsuki47> if not go into the mixer
<Pollywog> beto: let me try but if I disappear you know why
<h1st0> hexion: yah you can unhold it later
<Pollywog> brb
<beto> ok
<kyuuketsuki47> use "alsamixer"
<hexion> h1st0: ok, thank you :)
<Uranboy> h1st0: Opps, you win.
<zelrikriando> doesnt work
<h1st0> Uranboy: ?
<zelrikriando> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Uranboy> h1st0: I failed one caracter
<h1st0> Uranboy: so did it return to a prompt?
<kyuuketsuki47> you have alsa installed right?
<Uranboy> h1st0: Nothing
<h1st0> Uranboy: now try lsmod | grpe nvidia
<h1st0> Uranboy: grep not grpe
<zelrikriando> I think so it was working before
<Pollywog> beto: it would not run because I am missing some libs, libopenal.so.0:
<Mordicus_> Please, a question : I have a trident video card, and "xserver-xorg-video-trident" is install, but Ubuntu uses the VESA driver... what can I do to make it use the proper Trident video driver ?
<Xappe> hmm, is fluxbox in edgy repos built without imlib2 support? It seems I can't use png icons in my menu
<kyuuketsuki47> ok, well we'll try a complete reinstall
<cute_bettong> so the only hope i have for this computer is to basically find a low profile pci card....there is no way to get the microphone working on this dimension c521
<zelrikriando> I tried to install alsa-driver-1.0.13
<zelrikriando> I think that may crashed it
<Uranboy> h1st0: Ok.
<Pollywog> beto: do you have libopenal.so.0:?
<h1st0> Uranboy: did it return something?
<Mordicus_> no idea ?
<Mordicus_> :'(
<kyuuketsuki47>    apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss
<Giupeppe> ho guys! is there someone who can help me with murrina engine installation?
<kyuuketsuki47> type that in
<kyuuketsuki47> then
<Ferret> Xappe: find out! ldd `which fluxbox` 2>&1 | grep -E 'png|imlib'
<kyuuketsuki47> download the sources
<Uranboy> h1st0: It says nvidia 5444340 0 (next row) 12c_core 29312 1 nvidia
<zelrikriando> I typed it
<h1st0> Uranboy: okay sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart  and you should have your X back
<liri> when apt-get wants to install some other packages with the one I wanted how can I explicitly install just the package I want?
<zelrikriando> alsa oss got installed
<projoffset> dumb question, but i'm having problems finding answer online due to common keywords
<zelrikriando> the sources ?
<Uranboy> h1st0: Yeah! Thanks! :)
<kyuuketsuki47> yea, but before that try to see if alsamixer works now
<zelrikriando> it doesnt
<theknownunsoldie> does anyone know of a text editor that allows multiple file find and replace options?
<h1st0> Uranboy: k.  Now you are using nvidia drivers with rendering support
<projoffset> how do i get rid of a folder that put itself in my "places" menu without my doing?
<Giupeppe> guys when I try to install murrine engine it say me that I need GTK+-2.8 what is this? how can I get it? in Synaptic i didn't find it... :( help please O:-)
<beto> Pollywog: I'm searching
<h1st0> projoffset: is it a mounted drive?
<Pollywog> beto: did you get an error when you ran it?
<Xappe> Ferret: fluxbox -i says -IMLIB2 so I guess it is disabled
<Uranboy> h1st0: Opps: there is a  cursor in the left upper corner and nothing else....
<Pollywog> beto: apt-cache search libopenal
<projoffset> no, i just created a folder in my home folder called "documents" and it apparently placed itself in "places".. i renamed it hoping it would take it out auto like it put it in, but now the link just says it cant find the folder
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: That would be confusing having them all on the screen at the same time. o.o  Most people probably use 'sed' for that, from the command line
<zipper_> where can i find a channel that deals with XGL / Beryl?
<Roachclit> Okay guys can anyone help me now with awireless connection?  I got my screen resolution resolved, but now it is a connectivity issue
<h1st0> Uranboy: try a restart now.  hit ctrl+alt+f1 and type in sudo reboot
<kyuuketsuki47> do you have the sources from the last time you installed it?
<kyuuketsuki47> or you don't know
<Ferret> zipper_: #ubuntu-effects iirc
<Roachclit> I have a pretty good background in wireless, but maybe I am missing something on ubuntu
<zelrikriando> I dont know
<zipper_> Ferret: thanks
<Uranboy> h1st0: OK
<h1st0> Uranboy: if that doens't work we can put the backup back in place and you'll ahve to talk to kubuntu peeps
<h1st0> Uranboy: or use Envy or somehting.
<theknownunsoldie> Ferret, will sed have a desired outcome? can it edit let's say 140 .asx files at once?
<kyuuketsuki47> to check try to unpack it using tar jxvf alsa-driver-xxx.tar.bz2
<Pollywog> beto: I cd'd to the targetware directory and then did ./targetware but I got an error about that library because I do not have those libs installed
<kyuuketsuki47> if it doesnt goto the alsa site and download the sources tar file
<Roachclit> Can someone help me with wireless network on Ubuntu
<zelrikriando> where?
<darweth> Hello: Does anyone now how to change the behavior of files in Firefox?  I accidentally clicked "do this from now on" to save .torrent files to the desktop in Firefox and now I want to revert back to the OPEN/SAVE dialog instead, but I do not see anyway how.  Torrents are not listed under file types in the Contents preference tab.
<zelrikriando> where do I run this command?
<kyuuketsuki47> in terminal
<projoffset> darweth: what bt client are you using?
<darweth> AZ.
<Pollywog> beto: my guess is the required package is libopenal0a but that is just a guess
<zelrikriando> ok so specific directory?
<kyuuketsuki47> usually those install to the main directory
<goomei> Anyone shed some insight on why I cant log in on any of my TTYs?  When I try to login to one it flashes module unknown and goes right back to login:
<beto> I have the libopenal0
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: Sure.  It takes a bit of a while to learn, though, if you're not familiar with regexs
<Roachclit> I can't get connected to my wireless network:
<Pollywog> beto: and did you get the error I got?
<Uranboy> h1st0: thanks, but it doesn't works :( Other distros?
<h1st0> !wireless > Roachclit
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: You *can* just about use it to edit binary files, but I'd write a perl script rather than take that effort.
<beto> but the targetware don't work
<h1st0> Uranboy: no not other distros
<beto> nothing happens
<h1st0> Uranboy: just need to figure out why its not working.
<MarcN> Roachclit: your hardware supported/detected?
<Pollywog> beto: I just installed it, let me try again
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone know how to i access my minisd card ? i just pluged into the minisd adapter ... now what ?
<beto> ok
<h1st0> !envy | Uranboy
<ubotu> Uranboy: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<xelados> What would I do to change Xorg's refresh rate to match that of my monitor? It's currently 75 Hz, I think, and it needs to be 60 Hz because I'm using an LCD screen
<zelrikriando> ok so what do I download?
<Pollywog> beto: now it complains I need libcurl
<zelrikriando> I am on a mirror with a bunch of files
<h1st0> Uranboy: I would sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx and then try the envy howoto there for nviida
<h1st0> Uranboy: to get X working if you need it you can sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ferret> xelados: In the screen section, you need a line like: Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024_60; 1280x1024; 1024x768_60; 1024x768; ...."
<tomas__> Uranboy, what is the problem? Stops wroking after a reboot?
<theknownunsoldie> Ferret, i'm not really familiar with regexs. i know there is a software for windows called editpad pro that does what i'm trying to do. i'm surprised that there isn't anything for linux.
<Pollywog> and I have libcurl3 installed
<Uranboy> h1st0: OK, thanks!
<Ferret> xelados: Uh, the display section.  Put it right under the 'Default Depth' line
<MarcN> Thug-N-Me: mmc/sd readers aren't widely supported.  I either plug my camera or get a USB sd cardreader for <$20
<tomas__> i had the same problem once, and that was due to me installing the official drivers which conflicted with the ubuntu ones.
<beto> ok
<xelados> Ferret: Alright, I'll check that out
<dannythedog> hello
<Pollywog> beto: read the documentation for the game and find out what the dependencies are
<Ferret> I forget the right name for the section
<Uranboy> thomas: text instead of GUI after nvidia driver install
<Pollywog> game/simulator
<beto> but where is the documentation?
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: I wouldn't see the point of doing something to 140 files in a text editor... you'd need to have 140 files open at once?  Insane. ;p
<Pollywog> on the site where you downloaded
<tomas__> Uranboy, Does it give you a error msg?
<Pollywog> the archive has docs too
<Uranboy> No, standard login
<beto> ok
<Pollywog> beto: in targetware/docs/
<xelados> Ferret: Is it under SubSection Display?
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: Regexs are *well worth* learning if you're going to use Linux a lot, you can do a huge amount with them
<fraggsta> I shouldn't rely on feisty for a desktop system etc etc, but gnome-terminal will not start on feisty.  Instead I get "The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error.  The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'. (Details: serial 105 error_code 2 request_code 78 minor_code 0)"  - help!
<tomas__> there should be a log somewhere under /var/logs/xorg something
<beto> thanks Pollywog
<tomas__> see if it says something in there
<Pollywog> yw
<jenda> So... can anyone give me a tip how to restore keyboard settings to default in Ubuntu?
<connor_> When i do iwconfig, it says unassociated essid "linksys". is the fact that it's unassociated the reason it doesn't work?
<kyuuketsuki47> you want to download the latest driver
<dannythedog> how can get opera in ubuntu?
<Ferret> xelados: I don't recall it being under a subsection... I can't really check because a) this is a seriously undocumented feature for some reason and b) I'm booted to windows right now
<edward> Can anyone reccommend an easy to install/play FPS with gameplay similar to counter strike?
<jenda> I believe I'd need to go X-deep to fix my problem :/
<tomas__> Uranboy, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kyuuketsuki47> which i think is 1.0.9
<xelados> Ferret: Ah, alright.
* TelVGG-Ariel is away: at home
<theknownunsoldie> Ferret, I'm definitely going to look into it. It's just i guess i'm looking for the quick, easy fix that doesn't help you learn anything. laziness i suppose.
<RaveGuru> what GUI irc clients are good?
<Ferret> xelados: Whichever section has the DefaultDepth is the correct place to put it, not in a subsection thereof
<xelados> okay
<PriceChild> dannythedog, opera have edgy/dapper debs on their website
<tomas__> RaveGuru, xchat?
<PriceChild> dannythedog, just download and install :)
<melania> ok i've got a big problem. when i start up ubuntu, i enter my username and password, then the screen goes blank and back to the username/password screen and it's a never ending cycle. what should i do??
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: Well, is there a specific task you want to do now?  I could tell you the command and you could try and work out how it works. ;)
<RaveGuru> tomas__: using it now. seems a bit limited
<Uranboy> tomas: It's very big
<edward> Can anyone reccommend an easy to install/play FPS with gameplay similar to counter strike?
<tomas__> Uranboy, it probably says something at the bottom
<zelrikriando> kyuu I have it on my disk
<Uranboy> tomas: No drivers available.
<RaveGuru> edward: wolfenstein enemy territory
<zelrikriando> I have the : alsa-driver-1.0.13
<edward> Thanks
<edward> Multiplayer?
<RaveGuru> yep
<kyuuketsuki47> unpack it with the command i told you earlier, only changing the xxx with 1.0.13
<zelrikriando> I did it
<tomas__> Uranboy, you have only tried to install the nvidia drivers using apt-get right? you have not also installed it through the official drivers?
<NewbieUser00001> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ctech21> hey guys
<zelrikriando> and I think I did the next step wrong and that s what crashed my alsa
<melania> ok i've got a big problem. when i start up ubuntu, i enter my username and password, then the screen goes blank and back to the username/password screen and it's a never ending cycle. what should i do??
<kyuuketsuki47> compiling?
<Uranboy> tomas: No, I reinstalld 4 times the whole system after the official drivers...
<kyuuketsuki47> alright
<theknownunsoldie> ferret, basically, there are multiple .asx files in about 27 different directories. the asx files reside one directory down from the parent directory of each of these courses (/course/documents/bhd_02.asx) I would like to change an IP to a URL.
<liri> Is it possible to add RAID1 to an already installed system?
<tomas__> Uranboy, ah i see
<AMD-> hi is this correct "ls usb"
<kyuuketsuki47> cd alsa-driver-1.0.13
<tomas__> i really have no clue to be honest :\ i only know that i had a very similar problem after installing the official ones
<zelrikriando> ok
<YamiTenshi> I don't think it is, usb is not a path
<kyuuketsuki47> ./configure --with-sequencer=yes && make
<tomas__> the only fix was to uninstall it
<kyuuketsuki47> make install
<zipper_> Anyone know of any good laptop specific apps? Like a APM batterywatch, touchpad control panel and so on... (For an Asus a6r)
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: sed -i -e 's/123\.123\.123\.123/example.com/g' */*.asx
<Uranboy> tomas: OK. Lets do it
<zelrikriando> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<zelrikriando> See `config.log' for more details.
<EADG> Afternoon all.
<AMD-> how do i find out my usb connected devices ? ls usb ?
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: Although first try 'ls */*.asx' to see if all the files get captured
<melania> ok i've got a big problem. when i start up ubuntu, i enter my username and password, then the screen goes blank and back to the username/password screen and it's a never ending cycle. can anyone help me?
<Ferret> AMD-: lsusb
<YamiTenshi> you should be able to see them under device management, I think
<tomas__> when i say uninstall, i mean the official drivers downloaded from nvidia.com
<lissom> melania: check what shell you're executing in /etc/passwd
<lerox> "lsusb"
<LiENUS> for some reason my usb thumb drive isnt being automounted with 6.10
<lissom> melania: make sure it's not like /bin/false or something like that
<LiENUS> it use to be automounted...
<Uranboy> tomas: There is no official drivers on the notebook
<AMD-> thanks guys
<LiENUS> what program controlls automount?
<tomas__> yeah, so it is probably not the same problem :\
<melania> how do i do that in recovery mode?
<lissom> melania: or /bin/logout
<zelrikriando> it didnt go through kyuu
<theknownunsoldie> Ferret, how does sed know where to find what i want to replace, and replace what i want it to find?
<LiENUS> nm got it
<dk_ii> is their anyway to backup my Ubuntu install and restore it if I mess something up?
<lissom> melania: if you boot into single user you can vi the /etc/passwd file and edit it...to like /bin/bash or /bin/<insert your favorite shell here>
<theknownunsoldie> Ferret, or is that just the first step?
<ctech21> i have a problem... i am trying to install the nvidia drivers on here, and when i get to run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i get this strange error saying the X config was changed and if i know what im doing, type in some md5 command... but when i did last time it broke the whole installation, and i had to reinstall it.. any ideas?
<kyuuketsuki47> hmm, you might have to get gcc for the c compiler, thats the only think i can think of
<Uranboy> tomas: But it looks like
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: It just takes a list of files at the end.  The bash shell generates that list of files from '*/*.asx'
<kyuuketsuki47> then try that step again
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: If there's a list of specific files you want to do this with then the process is slightly different, I was assuming that from the courses/ directory, all .asx files in each subdirectory would be included
<melania> the thing is i didn't change anything at all. i had just turned on my computer and looked at some stuff on firefox, then turned it off and back on and now it's cycling
<goomei> [5~/quit
<goomei> clear
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: To see what I mean, try cd /course; ls */*.asx
<lissom> melania: dunno, that's just the first thing that came to mind
<zelrikriando> how ?
<melania> k
<B|nTaRa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10372/
<B|nTaRa> how to mount this ?
<noodles12> I have a usb wireless thing that has a chipset that should be supported by default but it does not recognize and modprobe has a "FATAL: module not found" how do i fix this?
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: It's not ls generating the list... you can replace the 'ls' command with 'echo' and it should be the same (although less readable)
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Askar> there is no shadow under my gnome-panel like in this picture:
<Askar> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/13548-2.jpg
<Askar> and in every picture I found!
<Askar> How do I make a shadow under it?
<ctech21> please can someone help me :(
<tuna-fish> I just realised that a terminal window i left open has some really strange messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10380/ Anyone know what they mean?
<kyuuketsuki47> goto gcc.gnu.org and follow their instructions
<zelrikriando> I think I have gcc
<kyuuketsuki47> then you should have no problem...
<zelrikriando> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<kyuuketsuki47> it should work, because that is a c compiler
<zelrikriando> that was in the log
<ctech21> i have a problem... i am trying to install the nvidia drivers on here, and when i get to run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i get this strange error saying the X config was changed and if i know what im doing, type in some md5 command... but when i did last time it broke the whole installation, and i had to reinstall it.. any ideas?
<Stallo> Hi ladies and gentlemen! Anyone know the terminal command to list wlan around oneself?
<Seveas> Stallo, sudo iwlist scan
<melania> ok i've got a big problem. when i start up ubuntu, i enter my username and password, then the screen goes blank and back to the username/password screen and it's a never ending cycle. can anyone help me?
<ctech21> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<ctech21> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<ctech21> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<ctech21> command:
<ctech21> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<ctech21> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Stallo> Seveas THANKS!!!
<ctech21> from nv to nvidia.
<theknownunsoldie> Ferret, ok i got the ls to work fine...thats pretty handy!
<Seveas> !pastebin | ctech21
<ubotu> ctech21: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kyuuketsuki47> hm, try exctracting to there, thats the only thing i can think of
<ctech21> sorry
<Seveas> ctech21, "otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section"
<ctech21> i did
<ctech21> i get the same message
<Seveas> changed nv to nvidia?
<zelrikriando> ?
<xelados> Ferret: The X server said "MetaModes" isn't a valid keyword. And I put it under the "Screen" section.
<Seveas> then you don't need to re-run the script :)
<kyuuketsuki47> because i did this exact same process and it worked for me with little complication
<Ferret> theknownunsoldie: Almost all the commands in linux just take a plain list of files and expect you to use the shell or another command to choose them... so it's a more consistent interface
<Uranboy> Thanks for all your help, folks! By!
<melania> ok i've got a big problem. when i start up ubuntu, i enter my username and password, then the screen goes blank and back to the username/password screen and it's a never ending cycle. can anyone help me?
<kyuuketsuki47> hm, obvious troubleshooting idea, try rebooting and going into the alsamixer again
<theknownunsoldie> Ferret, the possibilities finally seem worth the headaches of learning...
<theknownunsoldie> Ferret, I'm going to fiddle with the sed command now, thanks alot for your help!
<Ferret> xelados: Did you put Option in front of it?
<cyphase> How can I create a text file that has all the data from all the text files in a certain directory and all it's children directory, recursively, without specifying all the file names?
<melania> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<melania> what is alsamixer?
<Smoke2k> this should be simple
<xelados> Ferret: Umm. >_>;;
<zelrikriando> ok
<h1st0> Anyone familiar with links2 i'm trying to run it in graphics mode and for some reason I need to be root t do that.
<sethk> cyphase, sure
<Smoke2k> but i kinda made wrong turn and didn't get live cd
<Smoke2k> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso is version i got and i am having problems with partitioning
<Ferret> cyphase: cd somedir; find -print0 | xargs -0 cat >~/bigfatfile
<LaughingSam> Ferret: I added a file with the single line KERNEL="tty1*", MODE="0660", GROUP="tty" but I still got no access :( The file number was lower than the one with the original line. Any web links you know with info about this directory? Tried some googling but nothing showed up immediately (and I'm an impatient kinda guy :) )
<kyuuketsuki47> alsa is the linux sound driver, alsamixer is what allows you to control your sound
<Ferret> cyphase: Uhh, that should be >> not >
<cyphase> Ferret: thanx
<Smoke2k> it would only auto set overlapping partitions and when i tried to set the 3 required it wouldn't write them and stuff
<Ferret> cyphase: Actually I lie, either is fine
<Smoke2k> this shouldn't be a problem could someone help me with it?
<chris72> cyphase: use find and cat
<jenda> So... can anyone give me a tip how to restore keyboard settings to default in Ubuntu? Or how to properly define my left Alt with xmodmap? Pleaaase! :)
<cyphase> chris72: yea, i knew cat, i just didn't think to use find
<Ferret> cyphase: Be careful not to create the big file in the directory you're concatenating files from.  That may eat your entire disk
<mzfckr> hello
<mzfckr> i need some advice
<Seveas> jenda, get rid of .xmodmaprc and beware that gnome overrrides some X settings in system -> prefs -> keyboard
<kyuuketsuki47> advice in regards to what?
<PriceChild> jenda, I told you!!! :P
<mzfckr> edgy didnt had support for my hardware, so i installed feisty beta
<Ferret> LaughingSam: Did you reboot or restart udev?
<mzfckr> everything is seem to working ok
<LaughingSam> ferret: rebooted the whole thingy
<mzfckr> but, when im moving some window
<melania> ok i've got a big problem. when i start up ubuntu, i enter my username and password, then the screen goes blank and back to the username/password screen and it's a never ending cycle. can anyone help me?
<mzfckr> or smth else
<Ferret> LaughingSam: What does ls -l /dev/tty1 tell you now?
<xelados> Ferret: What's the exact syntax of the line that I need to follow?
<ompaul> mzfckr, go to #ubuntu+1 not here thanks
<mzfckr> like viewing the webpage
<mzfckr> hm
<sethk> melania, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<melania> k
<FOAD> Hey
<FOAD> Can I ask about Feisty issues here?
<ompaul> no
<jenda> Seveas: I have no .xmodmaprc , I have a .xmodmap, however, which is my own layout, and it doesn't touch the alt...
<LaughingSam> crw-rw---- 1 root root (no tty-group there...)
<ompaul> #ubuntu+1
<FOAD> Ok.
<FOAD> Thanks.
<hydoskee> how can you see what packages you've installed?
<Seveas> jenda, check the gnome thing then :)
<jenda> Seveas: and sys>pref>key seems to have no effect :/
<xelados> hydoskee: Check aptitude?
<Pollywog_> melania: after you do as sethk suggested, restart kdm or xdm or gdm, whichever you have
<xelados> hydoskee: Synaptic also allows you to check out which packages you have installed.
<Seveas> jenda, in that case i'd really resort to a hammer
<hydoskee> xelados: is there a command line way to do this using "apt"?
<jenda> Seveas: any particular brand to recommend?
<melania> that command didnt work in recovery mode
<melania> :(
<jenda> Seveas: and do I need sudo?
<sethk> Pollywog_, no problem there, it's restarting for her every time she tries to log in.  :)
<_awais> hi, has anyone installed asterisk on ubuntu ?
<melania> which is the only thing i can get into
<Seveas> jenda, as long as it's big .. :)
<xelados> hydoskee: apt-get might have a command, but I'm not sure. aptitude works in the terminal, too.
<Pollywog_> sethk: oh yeah, that's true
<Dreamxtreme> can some1 give me the link to the howto install display drivers
<PriceChild> jenda, Seveas what format is the .xmodmaprc one in? Isn't it possible to run through it to find any offending lines?
<zelrikriando> ok alsamixer is now working
<melania> the computer isn't restarting, it
<melania> it's just taking be back to enter my username and password
<jenda> PriceChild: there is no .xmodmaprc...
<Seveas> PriceChild, xmodmap is black magic to me, no clue
<MarcN> tuna-fish: congrats! That is what a partial linux crash looks like.
<sethk> melania, yes, I know, that's gdm (or kdm) restarting
<Pollywog_> melania: go into a console, can you do that?
<edward> OK I just downloaded a game via bittorrent and I have a .run file now what do i do?
<zelrikriando> so now my sound card issue~~~
<PriceChild> lol ok :)
<fetcher> melania: can you log in on a text console?
<melania> i'm in recovery console i guess
<Seveas> jenda, try a new user to find out whether it's related to your account or not
<melania> does recovery console count?
<tuna-fish> MarcN: i've been having problems with my mouse drivers, might that be it?
<jenda> Seveas: k, brb
<Pollywog_> melania: that should work
<Dreamxtreme> can some1 give me the link to the howto install display drivers
<melania> ok
<kyuuketsuki47> try alsamixer one more time in terminal
<zipper_> Anyone know of any good laptop specific apps? Like a APM batterywatch, touchpad control panel and so on... (For an Asus a6r)
<melania> now what?
<bullgard4> !mc
<zelrikriando> how do I setup the alsamixer
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<edward> OK I just downloaded a game via bittorrent and I have a .run file now what do i do?
<StoneNote> of all the 300 hoopla, the snarkiest review comment by far is: There is no evidence they opposed Leonidas' campaign, despite 300's subplot of Leonidas pursuing an illegal war to serve a higher good. For adolescents ready to graduate from the graphic novel to Ayn Rand, or vice-versa, the historical Leonidas would never suffice. They require a superman. http://www.thestar.com/article/190493
<sethk> edward, run it?
<zelrikriando> the alsamixer is working
<Seveas> 
<cyris> hey everyone. I'm backuping up my home directories but I want to leave out one directory, how would I go about doing that? this is how im backup up " tar czpf home-date.tar.gz /home " .
<kyuuketsuki47> great
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kyuuketsuki47> now, go right
<Pollywog_> melania: what happened when you tried to reconfigure xorg?
<edward> when I double click on it it opens a text editor
<melania> that command didn't work at all
<melania> said conflicting actions
<kyuuketsuki47> all the way till you come across 'external speakers'
<sethk> edward, then don't double click on it, run it.
<zelrikriando> ok
<bullgard4> !mc | bullgard4
<imacoolkid> My xserver crashed when I manually edited it.  I did a reconfigure of xorg and it regenerated it and now I can log in, but I get the error unable to initialze HAL.  What?
<xelados> Looks like I fixed my problem on my own. Thanks a lot!
<kyuuketsuki47> it should be off
<chrismhampson> I have an athlon XP processor which spikes to 100% load every few seconds in ubuntu without any apps running. Is this normal?
<kyuuketsuki47> if it isnt hit m
<zelrikriando> PC speak ?
<sethk> melania, conflicting actions?  use sudo, make sure you spell it correctly:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<edward> What makes you assume im more than a newb who would know how to run something the non obvious way?
<melania> yeah i tried that :(
<Pollywog_> melania before you try to reconfigure it again shut off kdm, gdm
<sethk> chrismhampson, no
<Pollywog_> with /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<melania> ok wait it worked
<Pollywog_> or gdm if that is what you use
<melania> configuring that is
<chris72> find /paht/to/dir -name *.txt -exec cat {} \; >> file.txt
<Pollywog_> k
<cyphase> Ferret: can you paste that command again? i accidentally closed the irc client..
<cyris> how would i exclude /home/shares from this command : tar czpf home-backup.tar.gz /home
<chrismhampson> sethk: I thought i had found an answer to the problem by installing the 386 kernel but after a reboot it is the same again
<sethk> chrismhampson, odd.
<Linuturk> I'm thinking of upgrading my Dapper server to Edgy. I am currently running a LAMP install, and a cacti install. what are the caveates of dist upgrading a server?
<Pollywog_> melania: are you using an Nvidia card?
<edward> How do I run it?
<melania> intel
<sethk> chrismhampson, you're sure it is booting the 386 kernel?  to check the obvious thing?
<amortvigil> Hey is there a dreamweaver like html editor in ubuntu?
<Pollywog_> melania: onboard video?
<melania> i used the 915resolution hack
<melania> yeah
<Pollywog_> k
<Pollywog_> that should make it easier
<morrolan> Error installing libsdl1.2-dev - I get a message saying: Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or libglu-dev
<Linuturk> amortvigil: go with bluefish, it isn't a wysiwyg, but it is the best thing out there. stay away from nvu
<Linuturk> I'm thinking of upgrading my Dapper server to Edgy. I am currently running a LAMP install, and a cacti install. what are the caveates of dist upgrading a server?
<amortvigil> linuturk dankje
<TomaszD> hi, what would you recommend to manage an MTP device in stock ubuntu?
<Get_A_Fix> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<zelrikriando> kyuu ?
<kyuuketsuki47> yes?
<crdlb> TomaszD, what player?
<Thug-N-Me> need help reading the mini sd card any idea how do i browser it ?
<TomaszD> crdlb, creative zen v
<edward> How do I run a run file
<zelrikriando> where are the external speakers?
<Ferret> cyphase: chris72 just gave basically the same command. ;)
<kyuuketsuki47> in alsamixer
<sethk> edward, in a terminal, do  chmod +x filename        then do     ./filename
<chrismhampson> sethk: yep it is running 386
<wolfeon> I'm trying to add a custom XCHM to my system
<Askar> Is someone here good with gimp= =-O
<zelrikriando> where
<wolfeon> an anti-stupid xchm
<kyuuketsuki47> it should be all 1 or 2 left from the far right
<wolfeon> and it keeps trying to install the version on updates from the server
<morrolan> Error installing libsdl1.2-dev - I get a message saying: Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or libglu-dev
<cyphase> Ferret: oh, i see it.. ok, thanks
<cyphase> chris72: thanks for that
<wolfeon> I edited /etc/apt/preferences and I don't think it is working right
<TomaszD> crdlb, gnomad2 doesn't detect it and I have no space on the root partition to compile a new version, or to compile banshee with mtp support like I usually do on my home computer
<sethk> chrismhampson, the question, of course, is what is triggering the spike.  Not easy to discover.  There is a check for new media that runs every few seconds.  See if the spike coincides with the check.  You'll sometimes see a cdrom drive light flash when the check occurs.
<wolfeon> Package: xchm
<wolfeon> Pin: version *
<wolfeon> Pin-Priority: -1
<kyuuketsuki47> it should say 'external' in the terminal version of alsamixer
<wolfeon> I tried version 1.9* as well
<variant> Askar: not really an appropriate channel for that kind of questions (if you need help installing it or something)
<zelrikriando> I have : stereo
<zelrikriando> mix
<zelrikriando> capture
<zelrikriando> mono
<zelrikriando> aux
<zelrikriando> PC speaker
<crdlb> TomaszD, you need something that uses libmpd, and I don't think that is in ubuntu's repos
<edward> edward@edward-desktop:~$ chmod +x/home/edward/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<edward> chmod: missing operand after `+x/home/edward/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run'
<edward> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<nalioth> Thug-N-Me: open your nautilus and click on "Go" > "Computer"
<crdlb> TomaszD, limtp*
<hydoskee> I'm having some trouble installing pptp-linux http://pastebin.ca/395050
<Thug-N-Me> nalioth im there
<LaughingSam> Ferret: I changed the file to a number *higher* than the original! Now tty1 belongs to the group tty!
<Thug-N-Me> nalioth comter its on my desktop
<JohnPhys> edward:  put a space between "+x" and the rest
<TomaszD> crdlb, libmtp5 is installed, but I'm afraid gnomad2 isn't compiled against it by default :( it only tries to detect pde devices
<kyuuketsuki47> thats it for alsamixer?
<Smoke2k> can someone help
<nalioth> Thug-N-Me: click "Go" > "Computer" and you should see the card listed there
<kyuuketsuki47> what card are you using?
<Smoke2k> i am sure this is a small trivial problem
<Smoke2k> i wish someone would take a lil moment to help me
<morrolan> Installed XGL and need to go back, as it is causing problems with SDL1.2 and various other things.  Tried installing Ubuntu-Desktop package, but it refuses because it relies on xorg?
<shwag> does ubuntu need a daylight savingtime patch ?
<bintara> !ntfs
<TomaszD> crdlb, wouldn't be asking it if I had space for *-dev dependencies, but it seems that mtp support in a stock install is non-existant
<Thug-N-Me> nalioth it aint listed man
<wolfeon> nevermind I'll just rename it :))
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<terapicodave> just installed sendmail but cannot run the command 'mail' what must i install to get the 'mail' command to work?
<wolfeon> gee, this channel is crawling with noobs
<bintara> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nalioth> Thug-N-Me: then either your card reader or the memory device is not working
* wolfeon wants a #ubuntu-expert channel, heh
<zelrikriando> analogue device AD1986A
<hassan> salam all
<morrolan> wolfeon - what is your problem?
<Thug-N-Me> nalioth  nice one ... problem solved :) thanks
<I3ooI3oo_werking> why woleon ?
<morrolan> Installed XGL and need to go back, as it is causing problems with SDL1.2 and various other things.  Tried installing Ubuntu-Desktop package, but it refuses because it relies on xorg, but xorg is installed?
<wolfeon> morrolan: I don't have a problem anymore, I solved it by renaming the package
<wolfeon> well , the package name which the deb thinks it is :)
<melania> how can i restart gdm in recovery console?
<morrolan> wolfeon well done then! :)
<hassan> koye hai keya
<wolfeon> morrolan: I was trying to get preferences to work in apt
<edward> edward@edward-desktop:~$ chmod +x /home/edward/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<edward> edward@edward-desktop:~$ ./home/edward/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<edward> bash: ./home/edward/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run: No such file or directory
<edward> edward@edward-desktop:~$ bash: ./home/edward/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run: No such file or directory
<edward> bash: bash:: command not found
<xelados> melania: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<morrolan> melania does killall gdm not work?
<PriceChild> !paste | edward
<ubotu> edward: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JohnPhys> melania : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<melania> k thanks
<panfist> can anyone help me figure out why i cant log on with an xgl session but can with GNOME default after i tried to configure ATI dual head? thanks
<TomaszD> melania, just type exit and you'll come back to gdm if you're in the recover console chosen in the gdm
<shwag> !DST
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* wolfeon waits for the build to complete
<Pollywog> daylight saving time?
<jenda> Seveas: after applying what you recommended... well, my LCD doesn't work as it should
<variant> panfist: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<morrolan> Installed XGL and need to go back, as it is causing problems with SDL1.2 and various other things.  Tried installing Ubuntu-Desktop package, but it refuses because it relies on xorg, but xorg is installed?
<panfist> variant, thanks
<melania> what windows program can you use to look at ext3 formatted partitions?
<hassan> 00923343346972call me
<terapicodave> solved my own problem....mailx is the package that gives us the mail command
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.209.115.118]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<TomaszD> melania, ext2fs
<melania> ok thanks
<variant> melania: extifs
<Pollywog> variant: you can do that in Windows?
<variant> Pollywog: yes
<fyrmedic> .
<Pollywog> variant: I did not know
<sdac1> does anyone know which file stores the login manager that runs on startup.  I accidently changed to "Chooser", i want to return the normal ubuntu login manager (think its called gdm)
<morrolan> Installed XGL and need to go back, as it is causing problems with SDL1.2 and various other things.  Tried installing Ubuntu-Desktop package, but it refuses because it relies on xorg, but xorg is installed?
<TomaszD> Pollywog, full read/write. :)
<brum> edward: try /home/edward/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<fyrmedic> What is the equivalent of this "/dev/ttyUSB0"?
<Pollywog> did this come from MS?
<variant> Pollywog: melania: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<variant> Pollywog: certainly not
<edward> thx will do
<TomaszD> fyrmedic, what do you mean? it's one of the usb ports in your computer
<hydoskee> so has anyone had any experience installing a PPTP connection?
<edward> yay its doing sonmehting thx
<colbert> I want to add a scheduled task to run a OpenOffice spreadsheet file every night, what would the command be ???
<fyrmedic> TomaszD; Ok it doesn't seem to like that string. I am trying to set up some GPS stuff and don't know which /dev/ to use to open the data stream.
<TomaszD> colbert, can't give you the exact command, but look into cron
<morrolan> Installed XGL and need to go back, as it is causing problems with SDL1.2 and various other things.  Tried installing Ubuntu-Desktop package, but it refuses because it relies on xorg, but xorg is installed?
<colbert> TomaszD: I did, it appears cron can't be used for it
<fyrmedic> TomaszD: and that isn't listed in the /dev file so I thought it was bad.
<edward> How do I give the install app write permission?
<dromer> does anybody know how I can fullscreen vlc on my tv? all other apps work fine if I just drag it there and fullscreen then, but vlc keeps going to the main screen
<TomaszD> fyrmedic, it's usually /dev/usbdev*
<Get_A_Fix> Good day all, about to attempt to add a second video card and monitor to a 6.06 install, is there anything I should do first ?
<edward> How do I give the install app write permission?
<TomaszD> dromer, need to change the video overlay to the secondary screen
<dromer> TomaszD: where do I do this?
<TomaszD> dromer, depends on what graphics card you have
<dromer> nvidia geforce2 mx :)
<variant> edward: please explain what you are trying to do
<StoneNote> colbert, to me "run a OpenOfiice spreadsheet" doesn't mean much more then "open a OpenOffice spreadsheet" in relation to cron unless it contains some macros that autorun when the spreadsheet is opened.  If that is the case I'd be interested to know how you have the spreadsheet know when I want it to autorun and when I just want to look at the results inside.
<TomaszD> oh boy, no, no help here, I'm an unfortunate ATI user
<dromer> hehe
<TomaszD> dromer, search in google about nvidia linux overlay
<edward> Im installing a game and it is asking for an install dir and when I give it one it says that it has no write permission
<dromer> ok, thnx
<dromer> weird is all other apps work just fine :S
<dromer> but I want to use vlc for most video-stuff
<TomaszD> dromer, you have one hardware video overlay only, so only one screen at a time can use it
<variant> edward: select a dir under your home directory
<derrik> anyone running feisty fawn have their xserver break today?
<edward> ok ty
<variant> derrik: nope
<morrolan> Installed XGL and need to go back, as it is causing problems with SDL1.2 and various other things.  Tried installing Ubuntu-Desktop package, but it refuses because it relies on xorg, but xorg is installed?
<variant> derrik: and check #ubuntu+1
<colbert> StoneNote: Sorry, I just googled and saw some forums posts saying cron couldn't run a GUI app.. perhaps incorrect.. nonetheless I can't find any command on how to execute the file (.xls file) ??
<derrik> variant: thanks
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, man you there?
* xenalise is away: Shopping! :D
<dromer> TomaszD: I don't think it's the overlay, since nvidia-driver seems to put that on screen 0 or 1 but I have only 1 screen-section and am using twinview-mode to extend my desktop, this does not bother other aplications, only vlc specifically
<StoneNote> colbert, the .xls contains data and macros.  just setting up OpenOffice to launch the spreadsheet won't do much, except have that spreadsheet open on your desktop when you come into the office in the morning.  I don't see the point.
<database> What is a good basic command-line text editor?
<dromer> database: vim :] 
<TomaszD> dromer, could be a vlc problem or some kind, don't know really, do any other players work?
<database> dromer: Thank you.
<TomaszD> database, no, don't use vim if you don't know what it is, I propose nano for beginners
<dromer> TomaszD: yes, that's what I mean with "apps", othe video-players, like mplayer, but I like to use vlc for most stuff, since it can handle the widest variety of codecs etc
<dromer> TomaszD: or vi ;)
<colbert> StoneNote: Well unless I'm misunderstanding what you're saying, that's what I want.. I want the file to open, it's really an accountability file with my goal having it open every night at like 11pm so I don't forget to input data daily.
<edward> Well thanks all making progress
<database> TomaszD: I am not a noob, if that's what you're implying.
<TomaszD> ahh, so it's surely the overlay, the extended desktop is still two desktops
<kingking> when is the next version of ubuntu releasing
<StoneNote> O_O
<PriceChild> kingking, 7.04 - april
* database just has a poor memory. (No excuse, he knows.)
<dromer> kingking: I believe the next test-version is coming very soon :)
<TomaszD> database, so use vim and be done with it. You'll regret it.
<database> TomaszD: Explain?
<rambo3> how do i install this discscanner.exe that i got from a popup window ?
<dromer> hehe
<kingking> oh ok
<TomaszD> database, try it. You'll see. You won't know how to exit it, let alone do anything.
<genii> rambo3 you don't
<liri> any information on adding RAID1 support to an already existing ubuntu 6.06 installation?
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : get anything for me ?
<Akuma> if i'm being told to go the the root directory of the sources... how do i find out what directory that is? i'm trying to build virtualbox
<database> Hm.
<database> What's the command to restart GDM, again?
<PriceChild> database, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<database> Thank you.
<dromer> database: just read man vim before anything ;)
<database> dromer: Probably a good idea.
<genii> rwxr-xr--: I just got home and back online. A truck ripped out all our fibreoptic and PRI lines from the side of the bldg with its sideview mirror
<SGorillaaaa> how do i make opera my default web browser?
<Jetfighter> This is #ubuntu?
* database gets cocky too easily.
<TomaszD> SGorillaaaa,  System -> Preferences -> Preferred applications
<database> Jetfighter: Indeed.
<SGorillaaaa> thankyou
<Jetfighter> Ok, sorry, this thing got messed
<SGorillaaaa> linux poeple are kind :)
<genii> rwxr-xr--: So short answer is no LOL
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : ya at time i wait ya alot.. but after that my service going down :<
<TomaszD> :)
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : dont know what error is saying?
<rambo3> SGorillaaaa, yeah that changed in last 3 years
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : i pasted ya some lines
<database> Ha.
<database> Whoever said I couldn't exit it...was wrong.
<genii> rwxr-xr--: Those ones frombefore or different?
<evo_> the Jmicron support is still broken in 2.6.20-10 for me, it seems. anyone know what the status is with this?
<SGorillaaaa> well it's a good thing people help, because i can't be bothered to pirate windows after ubuntu deleted ut
<database> ^Z, or however you Linux folk put it, FTW.
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : same when i try to open it from terminal
<PriceChild> evo_, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<evo_> thanke Price
<genii> rwxr-xr--: Yeah,no idea on it
<rwxr-xr--> genii, : nevamind m8 thanks for all :)
<Get_A_Fix> I need a little help with a video card install in 6.06 please ?
<sanityx> hey anybody happen to know the url for any of the efnet irc servers?
<genii> rwxr-xr--: I'll keep an eye open for anything like that
<irunwithscissors> get_a_fix, what card
<database> Done and dusted. Thanks, everybody.
<rwxr-xr--> genii,  :) sure
<morrolan> Installed XGL and need to go back, as it is causing problems with SDL1.2 and various other things.  Tried installing Ubuntu-Desktop package, but it refuses because it relies on xorg, but xorg is installed?
<Get_A_Fix>  irunwithscissors: I want to add a second card, a pci one, is Ubuntu simply plug n play ?
<Spec> Get_A_Fix: what type of pci card?
<irunwithscissors> g_a_f: it was for me, what is the new card's model?
<TomaszD> morrolan, try sudo apt-get -f install
<camero1> Could somebody shoot me the link for wiki help please?
<Get_A_Fix>  irunwithscissors: running a nvidea 128 agp want to add a nvidia pci 64
<camero1> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Spec> you want to use both video cards at the same time?
<TheVault> I'm not sure if this is allowed me be asked here but do you guys know of a good gameboy advance emulator for Linux?
<Spec> TheVault: VirtualBoy i think
<Spec> !info virtualboy
<ubotu> Package virtualboy does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Spec> err, gameboy *advance*, nevermind
<TheVault> virtualboy supports linux?
<Spec> Hmmm, I can't recall ever seeing a GBA emulator for linux :-/
<Get_A_Fix> yes, i want to display two apps at the same time, one on each
<rambo3> TheVault, http://www.xe-emulator.com/
<TomaszD> TheVault, VisualBoyAdvance
<TheVault> Thanks
<xelados> Is there a way to access my webcam? It's hooked up and I see its green light on. Any packages I can use to work with it?
<TomaszD> TheVault, and the question is ok as long as you don't ask about getting the ROMs :)
<rambo3> TheVault, this one too http://m.peponas.free.fr/gngb/index.html
<TomaszD> xelados, tried ekiga for example?
<TheVault> TomaszD: Nope, got plenty of those
<EADG>  TheVault www.emulinks.de
<soundray> Get_A_Fix: ubotu has two pieces of info - pls read PMs
<xelados> Nope, not yet.
<soundray> !dualhead > Get_A_Fix
<dromer> ok, so, another problem I still have with twinview is my tv-screen is off to the left by about 1 inch, how could I correct this?
<TheVault> I know where to get da roms
<soundray> !xinerama > Get_A_Fix
<Jetfighter> I want to install build-essential but it says insert a disk..
<dromer> !dualhead | Get_A_Fix
<ubotu> Get_A_Fix: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<soundray> xelados: a basic one would be xawtv
<TheVault> Thanks guys for the help :)
<dromer> soundray: or does > make it pm ?
<rambo3> Jetfighter, remove cd rom and add internet repos
<soundray> dromer: ye
<soundray> dromer: yes
<dromer> ok, :)
<Jetfighter> Hug?
<Jetfighter> Huh, rambo3 ?
<soundray> !goodbotuse > dromer
<morrolan> Error installing libsdl1.2-dev - I get a message saying: Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or libglu-dev
<soundray> ;)
<Get_A_Fix> many thanks guys
<rambo3> !synaptic > Jetfighter
<Jetfighter> I know about Package Manager
<Aspire> I get a nvidia kernel error, I crashed my gnome. rebooted and got the evil blue screen of x server to work. any quick fix?
<soundray> Jetfighter: find the repositories menu in synaptic and disable the CD as package source
<nicko1> Hi, i have a router on my desktop running ubuntu, used for my laptop wireless, however i noticed that if i start ubuntu 6.10 with the router off and then turn it on when ubuntu is already running..the router is not 'detected' so it wont work until i reboot (not logout!) ..can anyboy help??
<TomaszD> xelados, or just install and run xawtv
<soundray> Aspire: can you log in on the console?
<PirateHead> necko1: there ought to be a way to restart something, but I don't know what that thing would be. =D
<xelados> How do I remount my webcam? or access it?
<xelados> Its light is off now
<xelados> and I have xawtv installed
<PirateHead> xelados: did you try unplugging and replugging?
<Aspire> soundray: ya I'm gonna try and use the backup right now
<xelados> PirateHead: not yet. I'll give it a shot.
<PirateHead> xelados: not the best solution, but it gives you somewhere to start.
<soundray> nicko1: probably just 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' on ubuntu
<xelados> PirateHead: alright, light's back on
<PirateHead> xelados: that's good to hear. It means things aren't failing too badly.
<cyphase> Ferret, chris72: do either of you know how to do what i said before, but skip the *files* (not child directories) in a certain directory?
<soundray> Aspire: make sure you've got the latest linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules packages
<kingking> is ubuntu better than windows?
<TomaszD> nicko1, this problem will disappear in Ubuntu 7.04 as the network connection will be automatically picked up, for now just don't turn the router off
<cyphase> kingking: yes
<kingking> why?
<nicko1> TomaszD: ok thanks
<soundray> kingking: see cyphase ^^, but nobody knows for sure
<xelados> Whenever I run xawtv, I get this output and my webcam's light goes off.
<ctech21> hi
<Jetfighter> kingking, a pile of dog poop is better than Windows...
<ctech21> hi
<xelados> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Aspire> soundray: the system for nvidia was working great till I switched users and didnt switch.
<xelados> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10386/
<kingking> is it
<slacker_nl> kingking: yes ubuntu kicks Windows ass
<pdxmitch> I downloaded the Ubuntu Desktop ISO and told my BIOS to boot from CD, but it still boots from the HD.  If I tell my BIOS to boot from a floppy, it will boot from the floppy.  Not sure what to do.
<soundray> Aspire: can you rephrase that please
<PirateHead> kingking: it is for many applications, but windows is better than Ubuntu for others.
<xelados> I assume /dev/video0 is my webcam
<PirateHead> kingking: we can give you more information if you
<nicko1> i have 2 more questions.. what is the best dock (like osx) for ubuntu without installing beryl,xlg, or other since i have low graphix? thanks
<kingking> in what ways it outscores windows
<PirateHead> kingking: we can give you more information if you're interested in a certian aspect, such as networking, comptuer development, gaming, etc.
<kingking> ok why not
<TomaszD> xelados, weird but your root partition might be 100% full
<slacker_nl> kingking: its free, you can tweak it better, more choices between windowmanagers
<xelados> lmao
<TheVault> Question. When i enter the su command, and I input my password as I do with sudo, says authentication failed. Do I make to make a new password or something for the su command?
<dromer> nicko1: "dock" ?
<jazzman> Anyone getting a "NMI received. Dazed and confused" error while running 3D application (like open GL screensaver or Beryl)?
<dromer> nicko1: do you mean window manager?
<xethx> how do i uninstall a program that i installed using wine?
<xelados> TomaszD: my hard drive is 250 gB and I'm only using 6.8 of it
<PirateHead> kingking: It is more memory-efficient than windows, it uses a better file system so you never have to defragment, it is mostly immune to viruses (read: there has never been a Linux virus in the wild), and igt is very easy ot maintain with frequent updates and security fixes.
<ubuntu> hello all
<soundray> TheVault: please don't use su, ubuntu is designed to be used with sudo
<TheVault> soundray: Alrighty I won't mess with it then
<slacker_nl> kingking: free office applications, the livecd, based on debian, vista like behaviour with beryl, but without having to purchase a expensive pc
<TomaszD> xelados, so it's a bug probably. Search google with the name of your webcam and add linux to the query, should be helpful
<Aspire> soundray: I installed the nvidia drivers just fine, I was loging off from one user to another, screen went black, so I hit the ctrl-alt-backspace, notthing happened, rebooted got the blue screen. I just now tried a backup file and still. it's not working
<xelados> TomaszD: Will do.
<pdxmitch> I downloaded the Ubuntu Desktop ISO, burned it to a CD, and told my BIOS to boot from CD, but it still boots from the HD.  If I tell my BIOS to boot from a floppy, it will boot from the floppy.  Not sure what to do.
<PirateHead> kingking: the primary reasons to choose Windows over Ubuntu are: DVD playback, 3D gaming, and iTunes.
<slacker_nl> kingking: and you can do everything you want with ubuntu just like you can with windows..
<biscuitdunker> hello :-)
<soundray> TheVault: to use su, you would have to unlock the root account, which opens a security hole.
<slacker_nl> PirateHead: DVD playback is fine under Ubuntu
<soundray> TheVault: have you tried sudo -i ?
<dromer> PirateHead: what's wrong with linux-dvd-playback?
<rambo3> !md5 |pdxmitch
<ubotu> pdxmitch: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<PirateHead> slacker_nl: Not under my Ubuntu. Encrypted DVDs won't play.
<soundray> slacker_nl: I'm back on the subject here as you can see ;)
<database> How would you reverse the screens in an X server? So a screen outputs to one monitor instead of the other, and vice versa.
<pdxmitch> rambo3: I can play the CD in Windows, so I think it's ok.
<roop> When I try to run something with wine and the terminal just says "exename: shock2.exe"  twice what do I do?
<TheVault> lemme try sudo -i
<genii> .msg ubotu hello
<genii> bah
<sethk> roop, cry?
<slacker_nl> PirateHead: I have no problems (at least i don't know if I have encrypted DVD's)
<database> I need my primary screen to output to my secondary monitor, to be odd.
<slacker_nl> soundray: lol
<kingking> oh i c
<Ferret> cyphase: personally I'd just temporarily move that directory out of the way to do that
<sethk> roop, obviously your wine setup isn't quite right yet
<TheVault> YAY it works
<slacker_nl> soundray: /me is keeping his mouth shut ;0
<slacker_nl> ;)
<biscuitdunker> slow down i cant read this :(
<TheVault> soundray: Thanks
<PirateHead> kingking: is that useful information? Are you interested in anything more specific?
<pdxmitch> But all it does if I play it in Windows is let me run Firefox, etc.
<nicko1> dromer: no, the launch bar usually at the bottom of the desktop
<Ferret> cyphase: You can do something like find /path/to/dir ! -name 'ExcludeMePlease -exec ....
<kingking> how abt stability
<dromer> nicko1: oh ok
<cyphase> Ferret: for one.. but i need to do it a lot. it needs to be automatic
<Linux_Junkie> kingking: just try it out, nothing beats first ahnd experience.
<Ferret> cyphase: Uh, I mean -name 'ExcludeMe'
<Get_A_Fix> soundray: thanks, that's exactly what I needed, cheers.
<slacker_nl> kingking: ubuntu is more stable then windows, but why not give it a try?
<jazzman> fglrx causing nmi error dazed and confused anyone?
<cyphase> hmm
<TomaszD> kingking, you can run it off the cd as a live session, no need to install it if you don't want to
<PirateHead> kingking: it is easy to find unstable packages in Linux because there is lots of experimental software available. However, if you stick to a well-known distribution (like Ubuntu) and don't install wierd and crazy things, you will find that Linux is very stable.
<dromer> database: I think you need to name the screens and reverse the leftof to rightof or vice-versa, but I'm not sure
<biscuitdunker> can anyone help this new user to ubuntu;; i have porblems
<soundray> Get_A_Fix: hope you can get it going
<kronoman> hi
<morrolan> How can I force-install an older package that 1 already installed?  Is it possible to copy and rename a package?
<Linux_Junkie> heh actually most widely used svn's are pretty stable.
<xelados> TomaszD: Hmm, Google didn't help me at all. It's an HP PP136AA#ABA.
<kronoman> I just formatted my hard disk, and the partition program reports 1 gb used
<kronoman> what is wrong/
<melania> anyone know how to mount a drive on an ubuntu live cd?
<kingking> wonderful
<kronoman> as ext3
<nicko1> anyone use any docks (launcherbar) without the use of beyl,xgl,etc..??
<sethk> melania, what kind of drive?  what file system?
<Linux_Junkie> melania; mount -t <fs type> source destination.
<melania> ext3
<PirateHead> kingking: I have been using Ubuntu for a couple years and my laptop has never crashed; before, this same laptop had Windows on it and it had crashed a couple times. That's just my experience, but it has been echoed by many others.
<rambo3> pdxmitch, well you need to close burning session to get it to boot . does it boot other CD -s
<TomaszD> xelados, try without the weird hash signs and numbers at the very end
<soundray> biscuitdunker: describe your problems, one at a time, give some detail
<slacker_nl> melania: man mount (mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt for example)
<Get_A_Fix> soundray: I'll let you know.
<melania> ok i;ll try that
<Linux_Junkie> melania: mkdir /mnt/tmp && mount /dev/*  /mnt/tmp
<TheVault> soundray: So when I do the sudo -i command, I don't have to constantly do the sudo for each command that I wanna give?
<TomaszD> kronoman, are you using a laptop computer? some have hidden partitions with recovery software
<soundray> TheVault: exactly
<slacker_nl> TheVault: no, you then have a rootshell
<sethk> TheVault, right
<biscuitdunker> i just installed buntu and i cant raise my resolution higher than 800x600?? do i need to install ATI drivers myself??
<slacker_nl> (soundray, looky me ;))
<sethk> TheVault, so you can pretend you don't have su, and still have it.
<Linux_Junkie> melina the * was meant so you put your device in there.
<kronoman> TomaszD: no, is a IDE disk
<sethk> biscuitdunker, possibly.  possibly it's misidentified your monitor and thinks it can't do more than 8x6.  there are several possibilities
<TheVault> so when I do the sudo -i, instead of the sudo rm pathtofile name, I simple would do rm pathtofile
<slacker_nl> yes
<rambo3> biscuitdunker, it should for with ati driver you have now asj ubotu : fixres
<___drunken> hi everyone. I have a little problem with feisty. Usplash doesn't show up most of the time. The text-boot messages stop with a message like "pci quirk....". then nothing happens and after some time, the gdm greeter appers. anyone who can help me to track down this problem?"
<PirateHead> @all: is there a difference between running sudo -i and sudo su?
<TomaszD> kronoman, what do you mean? both IDE and SATA drives are used in laptops. Maybe you mean an external drive?
<TheVault> PirateHead: Yeah, I would guess so
<LjL> PirateHead: yes, "sudo -i" is, if anything, equivalent to "sudo su -", not "sudo su"
<PirateHead> !feisty | ___drunken
<soundray> biscuitdunker: before you go for the binary ATI driver, try ubotu's advice (you'll get a pm)
<ubotu> ___drunken: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<soundray> !fixres > biscuitdunker
<biscuitdunker> th ank you
<melania> argh it says only root can do that
<biscuitdunker> :-)
<LjL> PirateHead: also, it doesn't make much sense to chain *two* commands that, basically, do the same thing (i.e. switch user)... just use "sudo -i", since that's what it's made for
<melania> i am using root though
<melania> err sudo
<TheVault> Thanks guys for explaining the difference
<sethk> melania, paste the exact command you used
<PirateHead> LJL: I have been using simply "sudo su" for quite awhile. Is there any problem with that approach?
<jim> Hi, just got a IDE to USB adaptor.  I can see the hard disk connected to this in XP. However I can't find it anywhere in Linux. I am running Xubuntu. Thanks in advance!
<kronoman> TomaszD: a IDE disk that I just got today, OEM, for my desktop PC
<melania> sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/tmp
<naxxramas> What IRC clients are you guys using?
<___drunken> piratehead is there a different irc channel for feisty?
<soundray> PirateHead: there could be. Compare 'echo ~' under sudo -i versus sudo su
<jim> Xchat
<Linux_Junkie> melania: that should work.
<CheshireViking> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<PirateHead> ___drunken: #ubuntu+1 ought to work
<slacker_nl> Linux_Junkie: no it should not
<Linux_Junkie> err wait no sudo doesn't apply to the second half
<___drunken> piratehead thx
<melania> yeah it's just saying "mount: only root can do that"
<PirateHead> ___drunken: no problem.
<slacker_nl> medfly: you have to supply sudo to the mount as well
<LjL> PirateHead: well, there is the same problem you can have with "sudo -s" (as opposed to "sudo -i"): the environment (shell variables, current dir etc) don't get updated to the root ones, but remain your own.
<Linux_Junkie> melania; Just sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/tmp
<slacker_nl> melania: see ^^^
<PirateHead> melania: type "sudo" before your mount command
<medfly> slacker_nl, ?
<bratsche> Hi.  Is there a good resource that describes how to make an updated DEB file?  I want to take an existing one from Universe and use a newer version of the original source, but I'm not sure where to begin with that.
<melania> ok
<TomaszD> kronoman, oh then I don't know. does it really report used space or maybe you're misguided by the fact that manufacturers misrepresent the actual capacity of their drives?
<slacker_nl> medfly: me<tab> error :)
<medfly> oh, okay :-)
<medfly> better leave.
<kronoman> TomaszD: I'm checking it for badblocks, that may be the cause
<TomaszD> kronoman, could be
<N3WB> "ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system. Please install your distributions libc deelopment package" (nVidia Driver Install)
<PirateHead> LJL: Usually, I want that behaviour. I dont' want my environment variables or current directory to change on me.
<PirateHead> LJL: it's nice to know the difference, though.
<Jetfighter> Where is /usr/local/etc ?
<PirateHead> Jetfighter: ...      ...    it's at /usr/local/etc
<melania> ok it worked but is there a way i can access it and see all the files on it?
<PriceChild> !away > Prognatus
<Jetfighter> Where is that!
<UpperNinety89> I'm having a big problem with my Ubuntu
<slacker_nl> Jetfighter: cd /usr...
<LjL> PirateHead: well that's your choice of course, but generally speaking it's obviously less secure. though it's unlikely to make too much of a difference on a normal desktop system.
<ikonia> Jetfighter: don't start this again
<UpperNinety89> I can't get to the login GUI
<ikonia> Jetfighter: its in /usr/local
<soundray> bratsche: first, check if there's an updated package in feisty. If there is, you can 'apt-get source' it and do your very own backport.
<Jetfighter> I need it in the folders, not a Terminal
<ikonia> its still in /usr/local
<bratsche> soundray: There is not.  I already checked.
<ikonia> as well you know
<database> How would one kill the X Server?
<N3WB> "ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system. Please install your distributions libc deelopment package" (nVidia Driver Install)
<Prognatus> PriceChild, yopu called? :)
<morrolan> Is it possible to replace a newer package with an older one, or install both?
<PirateHead> Jetfighter: hit alt + F2, then type: nautilus /usr/local/etc
<PriceChild> Prognatus, pm from ubotu ;)
<sethk> N3WB, this is really difficult ... you have to install your distribution's libc development package
<UpperNinety89> Can someone help me? lol
<Jetfighter> In what?
<melania> linuxjunkie: is there a way i can look at all the files on it now?
<PirateHead> Jetfighter: things in the folders are at the same places as they are in the terminal. Nothing moves.
<Prognatus> PriceChild, Ok. Thanks.
<LjL> Jetfighter: just type it
<slacker_nl> database: cat /etc/X11/default-something manager and then from there, /etc/init.d/gdm (or kdm or xdm) stop
<PirateHead> !help | UpperNinety89
<ubotu> UpperNinety89: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ernz> Hi people. Stupid question with genuine reason for asking: How can I lock the positioning of the desktop shortcuts in Ubuntu - Is there an option in gconf-editor or something?
<soundray> bratsche: in that case, the best way is probably to apt-get the source anyway, unpack the updated source in the same directory and hope that the patch applies to the update.
<PirateHead> !ask | UpperNinety89
<ubotu> UpperNinety89: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PirateHead> That's the one I was looking for.
<biscuitdunker> that didnt work :(
<biscuitdunker> can i get that link from ubotu again?
<bratsche> soundray: So do what.. "apt get source <packagename>" ?  And that will go in my pwd?
<UpperNinety89> My OS crashes after the initial loading screen and just stops. I can't get to the Login GUI. Any help?
<soundray> bratsche: yes, and yes
<bratsche> Err.. I meant apt-get source
<bratsche> soundray: Thanks!
<Jetfighter> Couldn't find it >.<
<jim> Anybody know where I can find my external usb hard drive in Xubunto?
<soundray> !fixres > biscuitdunker
<soundray> biscuitdunker: and the next step is probably:
<slacker_nl> jim: hit `mount` in a terminal
<soundray> !ati > biscuitdunker
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: What do you mean by stops? Does it come to a terminal? Totally blank? What version of ubuntu are you using? What is the last thing you see before it crashes? Has Ubuntu been working until lately?
<ikonia> Jetfighter: every question you ask suggests your trolling. /usr/local/etc - is in the folders "/usr" then "/local/" then "/etc"
<morrolan> Is it possible to replace a newer package with an older one, or install both? I need libglu1-mesa 6.5.1-20060817, but version libglu1-mesa 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is installed?
<bratsche> soundray: Once I have the source, how do I actually build the deb?
<melania> anyone know how i can view files of a drive that i just mounted on an ubuntu live cd?
<sethk> jim, run the dmesg command, look at the last few lines (ignore the first few thousand)
<noobubtu> jim: mount it
<slacker_nl> jim: will probably reside somewhere in /media/
<biscuitdunker> thank you so much for your hjelp sound i appreicate it been so long since i used linux :-)
<slacker_nl> jim: if auto mounted
<soundray> bratsche: change into the directory with the patched source and run 'debian/rules binary'
<Jetfighter> Couldn't find it >.<
<cyphase> Ferret: i did it with regular expessions.. ! -regex "regExp"
<LjL> Jetfighter: do you have KDE installed?
<cyphase> expressions*
<ikonia> Jetfighter: then it doesn't exist
<soundray> bratsche: you may first have to do a 'sudo apt-get build-dep packagename'
<Dubstar_04> anyone direct me to tv card advice?
<Jetfighter> KDE?
<database> Didn't work; how do you drop back to a runlevel terminal, WITHOUT X RUNNING?
<UpperNinety89> PirateHead: it just stops. It doesn't go to a terminal or anything. Its just blank. I'm using Ubuntu Edgy. The last thing I see before it crashes is a loading bar about 85% full and screen tearing.
<PirateHead> Jetfighter: you're using Ubuntu, not Kubuntu, right?
<jim> I didtry 'mount'no sign of it!  Tried Knoppix, it displays it as an icon on the desktop....I'll try other suggestions thank you very much guys and gala.
<soundray> bratsche: I take it you have installed build-essential already
<Jetfighter> Yes
<Craeo> It seems that Ubuntu has made itself my default OS to boot into how would I go about changing my default OS to Windows XP partition?
<morrolan> Is it possible to replace a newer package with an older one, or install both? I need libglu1-mesa 6.5.1-20060817, but version libglu1-mesa 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is installed?
<Stalwart> does anyone know when feisty shipit preorder will open?
<melania> anyone know how i can view files of a drive that i just mounted on an ubuntu live cd?
<SGorillaaaa> how can i enter a space in the terminal (for instance /home/USER/GIANT PENGUINS/) without it treating it as a space?
<bratsche> soundray: Yeah.  I just have never messed with deb package system stuff before, so I wasn't sure where to begin with this.
<PirateHead> UpperNinety98: it's having trouble switching between uSplash and x. Try reconfiguring xorg.
<slacker_nl> melania: you mounted it succesfully?
<ikonia> SGorillaaaa: either quote "" it or escape it  \
<melania> yeah
<LjL> PirateHead: i was asking because, with KDE installed, there's the "hidden directories" features that gets enabled. but really, Jetfighter, /usr/local/etc is just unlikely to exist. it doesn't exist on my system for one.
<UpperNinety89> I tried that, I have no idea how to do that
<database> SGorillaaaa: Surround the whole path with quotes, which is the second option ikonia said.
<melania> at least i'm pretty sure i did :)
<reaspired> soundray, I got my nvidia working again, now question is which user does apache. I'm needing to give writable access to a folder
<slacker_nl> melania: you should then open nautilus or konquerer and be able to got the /mnt directory
<OuZo> hi, i can view the pictures in of a .doc file in office word but not in open office, is this a setting i need to change? thanks
<soundray> Craeo: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and point the 'default 0' option to your Windows title number (counting starts at 0) instead of 0
<UpperNinety89> Until I don't know, sunday, I didn't even have Ubuntu installed
<PirateHead> LJL: doesn't exist on my computer either, but the fact that he's looking for it must mean that there's something there.
<slacker_nl> melania: you should see it then
<soundray> reaspired: please ask the channel, I don't do apache ;)
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: Does the Ubuntu LiveCD boot?
<LjL> PirateHead, Jetfighter: then i suggest just typing "ls /usr/local/etc" in a terminal and making sure it does exist, first of all.
<melania> nope, doesn't show up :(
<slacker_nl> reaspired: www-data
<Craeo> soundray: Thanks alot, I will give it a shot right now
<ernz> The reason I need to lock desktop icons is because I set up an old 1.4 athlon box running Ubuntu and loads of kids apps, but he's still learning to use the mouse properly and the desktop icons are ending up all over the place. Any suggestions, anybody?
<slacker_nl> melania: what does `mount` say?
<melania> the command i used was "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/tmp"
<UpperNinety89> It did earlier yesterday, but that was when the whole thing was working. I haven't tried it since.
<slacker_nl> melania: you should be able to acces it on /mnt/tmp
<N3WB> Help anyone "No precomplied kernel interface was found to match our kernel; would you like the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel from the NVIDIA ftp site ...?
<N3WB> I dont got internet, what to do :|
<slacker_nl> melania: ls /mnt/tmp
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: Try booting from the Ubuntu LiveCD right now. If that doens't work, it might be a different sort of problem.
<sethk> N3WB, that's normal, just say yes and let it time out, or say no
<UpperNinety89> ok I'll try
<UpperNinety89> one second, its on a virtual machine, not sure if I mentioned that
<melania> oh ok now i see
<Pollywog> I wonder if Melania has recently upgraded
<soundray> Craeo: check this out: 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0'
<N3WB> "ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system. Please install your distributions libc deelopment package"
<shekhar> hello can someone help me configure my xorg.conf for my new widescreen monitor to use native resolution
<N3WB> How to fix this then?
<melania> is there a way i can visually look at the files though?
<morrolan> Is it possible to replace a newer package with an older one, or install both? I need libglu1-mesa 6.5.1-20060817, but version libglu1-mesa 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is installed?
<melania> instead of just in the terminal
<rambo3> N3WB, search synaptic
<slacker_nl> melania: with konquerer or nautilus
<Pollywog> when I upgraded to Edgy things got messed up, like my fstab
<LjL> morrolan: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionname, if the version is actually available
<soundray> shekhar: ubotu has some info, please read the private message:
<soundray> !fixres > shekhar
<slacker_nl> melania: just point them to /mtn/tmp
<rambo3> N3WB, search synaptic libc dev
<LjL> morrolan: in your case that would probably be  sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa=6.5.1-20060817
<Pollywog> btw why did Linux (or Ubuntu) change the device names?
<PirateHead> Pollywog: I always need to re-write my fstab and /boot/grub/menu.list when Ubuntu upgrades. Make sure you always back those up between upgrades.
<ikonia> change in device names ?
<melania> is nautilus the file browser of ubuntu?
<Craeo> soundray: What does that command do?
<LjL> melania: yes
<slacker_nl> melania: no, of gnome
<soundray> !uuid | Pollywog, do you mean this one?
<ubotu> Pollywog, do you mean this one?: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pollywog> yes the device names were made into some sort of UUID's
<soundray> Craeo: counts your title entries for you
<UpperNinety89> Pirate: The disc is loaded and its giving me the boot options (Start or install... start in safe gfx mode etc...) should I just start it from the disc
<LjL> Pollywog: the old device names are still quite there.
<chalcedony> wb
<ikonia> Pollywog: thats a potential branch of the libata kernel, that ubuntu has chosen to bring to production status
<Pollywog> my machine would not boot
<rambo3> !info libc6-dev edgy | N3WB
<Pollywog> oic
<ubotu> n3wb: libc6-dev: GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 (edgy), package size 1808 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: Choose the Start / Install Ubuntu option.
<qaldune> what devices did linux changed?
<UpperNinety89> ok
<database> How would one kill the X server, please?
<ikonia> qaldun - none
<SGorillaaaa> what does the command cd do?
<LjL> database: ctrl+alt+backspace
<willskills> guys, I am running ventrilo & WoW with aoss: I can talk/hear in vent, but I get no sound in WoW - any ideas?
<Pollywog> I was referring to the UUID's
<bratsche> SGorillaaaa: change directory
<LjL> SGorillaaaa: change current working directory. type "man cd"
<database> LjL: That's to restart it?
<ikonia> SGorillaaaa: "change" "directory" cd
<willskills> guys, I am running ventrilo & WoW with aoss: I can talk/hear in vent, but I get no sound in WoW - any ideas? - if I dont run vent, I get sound in WoW
<slacker_nl> database: ps -ef | egrep "gdm|kdm|xdm" | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo kill
<LjL> database: it kills it, then GDM sees it was killed and automatically restarts it.
<Pollywog> I had to repair my fstab after upgrades or the machine would not boot
<LjL> database: if you want to stop GDM, type  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop 
<soundray> SGorillaaaa: it plays the CD in your drive
<soundray> SGorillaaaa: (just kiddin')
<LjL> SGorillaaaa: sorry, that's "help cd"
<Pollywog> I had to remove the UUID's in other words
<N3WB> So i should just download it and install it i guess?
<PirateHead> willskills: sometimes programs have trouble sharing access to your sound card. I don't know how to fix it if that's the case.
<slacker_nl> general question, why did they change it to the UUID's anyways?
<ernz> Does anyone know which files are configured when the desktop icons are moved?
<slacker_nl> its not so human readable anymore..
<Pollywog> slacker_nl: yeah it is confusing
<LjL> !uuid | slacker_nl
<ubotu> slacker_nl: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<AMD-> dose any one know how to get xmms player to work with lirc and a remote , i have placed a configured "lirc" file in  /home/user/.xmms. it still wont work bnut mythtv works
<Pollywog> and I had trouble only with one machine not another
<ikonia> slacker_nl: possibly because of the 2.8 kernel future proof that the libata guys are trying to address which is dynamic major minor number creation
<rambo3> PirateHead, .asoumdrc file should fix that
<melania> is there a terminal command to copy stuff from one folder to another?
<UpperNinety89> PirateHead: I'm using the CD and it loaded the GUI
<kingking> sounds good... i should try UBUNTU then
<N3WB> Would it be smart to install "linux-kernel-headers (2.6.18-7)" too?
<LjL> melania: "man cp"
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: How much do you have to lose by doing a fresh install?
<soundray> AMD-: lirc is finicky. What kind of receiver do you have?
<LjL> !cli > melania    (melania, see the private message from Ubotu)
<melania> k thanks a lot
<UpperNinety89> Meh, basically nothing really
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: in other words, which will be more time-efficient: starting from scratch, or fixing what you've already got?
<Pollywog> well it seems to me the kernel guys put the cart before the horse but I guess there was a good reason
<SGorillaaaa> im trying to do this command but it wont work, any ideas?
<SGorillaaaa> cd /home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<SGorillaaaa> WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine steam.exe
<ikonia> Pollywog: what ?
<PirateHead> rambo3: can you help willskills set that up?
<SGorillaaaa> it sais "no such file or directory
<Craeo> soundray: I just looked at my menu.lst and it's already set to the default "0" which is what my XP number is "hda 0,0"
<UpperNinety89> My question is how do I prevent the same thing from happening again even if I do a fresh install
<LjL> SGorillaaaa: USER is unlikely to be a real directory. it means your *own user's* directory, most likely
<slacker_nl> ikonia: come again? in plain english ;)
<Pollywog> ikonia: with this UUID situation
<ikonia> SGorillaaaa: that file doesn't exist probably because you have no /home/USER dir
<SGorillaaaa> i know i changed that
<PirateHead> kingking: I do suggest giving Ubuntu a try. It's a really nice OS!
<ikonia> Pollywog: how is that putting the cart before the horse
<LjL> SGorillaaaa: just type  cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam
<SGorillaaaa> i used my username
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: Don't mess with your xorg configuration? =P
<Craeo> soundray: "hd0,0" is my XP number sorry
<ikonia> SGorillaaaa: ok - then the file doesn't exist
<kingking> ok i will need to download ubuntu then
<LjL> SGorillaaaa: ~ is a shortcut for your home directory. and the space in "Program Files" needs to be escaped. (or just type Prog and then TAB... you know about TAB, right? =)
<UpperNinety89> lol Given, but I never messed with it myself
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: If you can reproduce the problem, it would actually be a really good thing: you could submit a bug to the right tracker and make sure it never happens to anybody else.
<morrolan> how do I extract a .run.gz file?
<_Krull_> kingking yes
<UpperNinety89> True
<abo> is there a gui program to convert wav files to mp3?
<LjL> morrolan: gunzip filename.run.gz
<soundray> Craeo: you haven't listened carefully and haven't understood the terminal command I sent you
<ikonia> morrolan: unzip it and chmod it then run it
<emet> where can I get like a two page bash/linux cmd line reference?
<soundray> !lame > abo, please read ubotu's pm
<rambo3> willskills do you have both on alsa and did you configure asoundrc file
<morrolan> yeah, i know that.  How do I unzip it, tar keep refusing?
<ikonia> morrolan: its gzipped
<SGorillaaaa> tankyou ikonia, ljl
<ikonia> so "ungizip" it
<ikonia> gunzip for example
<soundray> Craeo: the 'default' option takes the number of the title entry you want to boot by default.
<jackrazz> hey everyone...does tar have error detection (CRCs) or do I need to combine tar with gzip?
<morrolan> yeah, thanks for the sarcastic help.
<LjL> morrolan: ....
<PirateHead> UpperNinety89: good luck, see you later.
<ikonia> jackrazz: how does combining tar with gzip = error correction ?
<soundray> Craeo: 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0 | grep -i windows' should show you what number that is
<Pollywog> ikonia: if you go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks it seems as though we are testing this thing before it is ready
<Jetfighter> Ok, I jsut CDed from desktop to /usr/local/var/run/dancer-ircd
<Jetfighter>  but I can-t find it
<ernz> OK, can someone point me in the right direction? I need to see which file is being edited as I move desktop icons. I guess it is just a conf file or something. But I wan't to lock this so desktop cannot be altered.
<ernz> Thanks in advance
<ikonia> Pollywog: well it is in the libata branch and it may change - but thats ubuntu's choice to make it stable - not the linux kernel team
<Pollywog> I would expect that in Feisty but not in Edgy
<Pollywog> ah ic
<ikonia> Pollywog: whats the difference in fesity or edgy - both are not LTS and even when fesity is released that libata branch still won't be main stream so why not in edgy
<Craeo> soundray: Aah I see
<Craeo> soundray: Let me give it a shot
<Ferret> jackrazz: tar has basic error detection, iirc it literally is crc
<emet> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<soundray> Craeo: no, I won't let you
<AMD-> soundray: mce usb
<soundray> Craeo: dang, seems I can't stop you
<soundray> ;)
<reaspired> Anyone know a good edgy repository for WINE. that works good with winetools
<ikonia> Jetfighter: you can't find what ?
<ikonia> reaspired: the ubuntu repo's are all thats supported
<soundray> AMD-: is it supposed to work with lirc?
<nyinge> /server irc://thelinuxlink.net/techshow
<Craeo> soundray: Yeah it was too let, but it did tell me what number my XP listing was
<nyinge> *mt
<abo> soundray is there a gui frontend to lame?
<AMD-> soundray:yes it works with mythtv
<rage|work> What package do I need to install to get access to mysqlrepair?
<Pollywog> ikonia: in other words I should have stuck with Dapper for now?
<soundray> abo: I'm not sure. There are plenty of ripping frontends that use lame amongst other tools.
<ikonia> Pollywog: if you don't believe in the block id method - yes
<LjL> reaspired the most recent WINE releases can be found at the winehq repository. i have no idea about winetools, wasn't that deprecated even?
<badagentx> Can some one help me I can't get ubuntu to boot it was working the other day though
<soundray> abo: if I were you, I'd try audacity
<LjL> !wine > reaspired    (reaspired, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pollywog> ikonia: it's not that I don't believe in it as much as I think it is not ready since it would not work correctly for me in one case
<slacker_nl> rage|work: mysqlrepair?
<Pollywog> but you might be right, should have stuck with Dapper for now
<ikonia> Pollywog: its not in the kernel mainstream yet - so log a bug / request for ubuntu - in say 7 months time the blkid method may not even exist
<soundray> Pollywog: please report a bug if you experience unexpected behaviour due to the UUID changeover
<melania> seriously, why would ubuntu all of a sudden just decide to start cycling the username/password screens...
<soundray> !bugs > Pollywog
<rage|work> slacker_nl, yes -- I have a command on my gentoo box 'mysqlrepair' -- my database got hosed up and I need to repair it on my ubuntu box
<morrolan> I'm trying to install libsdl1.2-dev, but it depends on libglu1-mesa 6.5.1-20060817, but I have libglu1-mesa 6.5.1+cvs20060824 installed?  Is there anything I can do to resolve this?
<rambo3> what is mysqlrepair ? there is safe start
<slacker_nl> rage|work: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysqlcheck.html
<LjL> morrolan: 1) have you not read or not tried the solution i did give you?
<abo> soundray, ok cheers (soundconverter was suggested as well... it looks prety good, simple and good)
<morrolan> LjL, I'm sorry, I must have missed it?  When was this?
<slacker_nl> rambo3: lol, I could not find it via apt-file and aptitude search
<Pollywog> soundray: thanks, I will see if I can file a bug report
<soundray> melania: remove any heavy objects from your keyboard and mouse ;)
<LjL> morrolan: 2) you left earlier about the gz file issue, but the answer you were given was correct and totally not sarcastic. you use "tar" un extract a "tar" file, not a "gz" file. for that you use "gunzip".
<melania> :(
<LjL> [21:21:53]  <LjL> morrolan: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionname, if the version is actually available
<slacker_nl> mysqlcheck I can find with which
<LjL> [21:22:19]  <LjL> morrolan: in your case that would probably be  sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa=6.5.1-20060817
<AMD-> any way to start MacSlow's Cairo-Clock when i log on ?
<melania> is there a way to copy everyting from say sda3 to sda6?
<ikonia> melania: man cp
<Jetfighter> How do I grant permission to save in usr/local/etc/ folder?
<Pollywog> I have used cp -Rv for that
<ikonia> Jetfighter: man chmod
<morrolan> LjL, I know that, it wasn't you that my comment was aimed at.  I know that the information was correct because it has since worked, but it was the way the information was delivered seemed quite sarcastic to me.  Anyway, it's in the past, and the important thing is, is that the information worked.
<Pollywog> cp -Rv
<soundray> AMD-: oops, missed your line about lirc. Have you tried with irrecord?
* link dances with wolves
<slacker_nl> rage|work: its in the mysql-client packages
* link thinks mysql is confusing
<Ireclan> I'm having problems with Visualboy Advance under Ubuntu. Is this the right place to seek help, or should I go to Ubuntu-offtopic?
<rage|work> slacker_nl, I got it -- thanks
<AMD->  soundray: no ,do i need to install it ? is it some kind of plug in for xmms ?
<slacker_nl> rage|work: yw
* link + you
<LjL> morrolan: ok. "tar" has the "added bonus" of being able to extract gz and bz2 files too -- which is probably the reason you tried to use "tar" in the first place -- *but* only when they shrink-wrap a .tar file, like in .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 files
* link goes away
<catalyst`> does anyone know of a way to do a remote net-install of ubuntu-server?
<soundray> AMD-: no, it's part of lirc
<melania> so would that be cp /dev/sda3 /dev/sda6
<Pollywog> melania: no
<LjL> melania: no
<ikonia> melania: no - they are devices not file systems
<LjL> melania: both must be mounted somewhere
<soundray> !install > catalyst`, please read ubotu's private message
<morrolan> LjL , I've tried that with libglu1 before and just tried again, and the error I get is: E: Version '6.5.1-20060817' for 'libglu1-mesa' was not found
<catalyst`> soundray: ok
<LjL> morrolan: then you simply don't have that version available from the repositories, i'm afraid. what was the program that's asking for it?
<ernz> New Question: How do I make a new post in Ubuntu Forums. I am logged in, then what?
<rambo3> !!netinstall | catalyst`
<ubotu> catalyst`: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ikonia> click the "new post" button
<LjL> arnz: ask in #ubuntuforums :)
<LjL> ernz even
<ernz> Thanks
<melania> what about mv /home/pump/desktop/*.odt /dev/sda6
<ikonia> melania: no - thats move - not copy and thats still a device file - not a file system
<soundray> melania: recipe for disaster
<slacker_nl> melania: nope, you need to mount /dev/sda6 first
<LjL> melania: no. /dev/sda6 is still a device.
<morrolan> Loads of programs - games mainly.  UFO:Alien Invasion (XCOM clone), UltimateStunts, Diameter etc.  UFO:AI is frustrating because I wanted to start helping with the project.
<AMD-> soundray: ok i will install it
<melania> what if i just /dev/sda6/foldername would it create a folder?
<Ireclan> I'm having problems with Visualboy Advance under Ubuntu. Is this the right place to seek help, or should I go to Ubuntu-offtopic?
<soundray> AMD-: you should have it already if you have lirc...
<Ant1moN_> hi! do you know how to launch an app automatically on login in XFCE?
<slacker_nl> melania: don't..
<ikonia> melania: are you listening ?? /dev/sda6 is a DEVICE file not a FILE SYSTEM
<ikonia> you can only copy FILE SYSTEMS
<LjL> melania: mkdir /media/sda3; mkdir /media/sda6; mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3; mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6; cp -a /media/sda3/* /media/sda6/
<Pollywog> something like 'cp -R /home/pump/desktop /temp' would work if /temp exists
<AMD-> soundray: how do i use it
<rage|work> what port does the "Remote Desktop" run on?
<rage|work> is it vnc's default 5900?
<soundray> AMD-: I can't remember. I think there is a manpage
<AMD-> soundray:also i have my mce remote confugured the buttons every thing
<AMD-> ok
<cld2> what metapackage(s) do I need to be able to compile things?
<soundray> AMD-: irrecord is for configuring a remote, so you won't need that then
<LjL> !build-essential > cld2    (cld2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cld2> LjL: thanks much.
<slacker_nl> rage|work: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/northrup_03may16.mspx and look for port
<soundray> AMD-: a very low-level test is to find the lirc device (/dev/lirc/lirc0 or /dev/lirc0 or something like that)
<Gena-Trius> Excuse me, I've got this laptop here, and I want to make sure nothing bad will happen if I install Ubuntu on it...
<Ireclan> I'm having problems with Visualboy Advance under Ubuntu. Is this the right place to seek help, or should I go to Ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: no promises - the installer is only as clever as the person driving it
<slacker_nl> Ireclan: just ask the question you have :)
<razzorz> Gena: thats the all the fun...
<soundray> AMD-: and run 'cat /dev/lirc0' and press a few buttons on the remote. This should generate random characters on the screen.
<Pollywog> in other words backup your data and don't use the machine you need for work tomorrow
<Gena-Trius> Exactly, I want to make sure I'm clever enough. What are some concerns with installing ubuntu on notebooks?
<Ireclan> The sound for the game I'm playing is scratchy. Shall I list the game?
<AMD-> yeh if i open a terminal and type "irw" i can see my remote key presses
<rage|work> slacker_nl, erp.. I meant the one in ubuntu ;x
<ikonia> none
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: none
<razzorz> besides the obvious ... ( keyboard shotcuts ) can someone tell me how to dissable the shift / backspace logout
<slacker_nl> rage|work: which one, you can run rdesktop on ubuntu to connect to RDP on windows hosts
<IndyGunFreak> Gena-Trius: mostly wireless issues... maybe video issues, since most lappys seem to use ATI..
<AMD-> 000000037ff07be9 02 Play mceusb
<tomas__> Gena-Trius, drivers
<soundray> AMD-: hope you can get it going. I'm logging off now
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: the only thing that can do damage is you
<Gena-Trius> Drivers for what?
* soundray waves goodbye
<Pollywog> Gena-Trius: drivers for wifi for example
<AndrewLife> Which driver is better: fglrx or the official ati driver?
<Pollywog> Gena-Trius: it took some work to get wifi to work on my laptop when I installed Ubuntu
<Seveas> AndrewLife, fglrx IS the official ati driver
<AndrewLife> oh, hahaha
<slacker_nl> Gena-Trius: ubuntu has a whole bunch of docs about installing ubuntu on laptops
<Pollywog> it worked out of the box in Linspire but Linspire limited me in small ways
<AndrewLife> thank you saveas
<rage|work> slacker_nl, the one that acts as a VNC server for incoming connections -- System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop I believe
<Gena-Trius> Well, there's a support page thing for my wifi card... What could I do if there were video issues?
<ikonia> not install it ?
<ikonia> delete it
<ikonia> fix it
<Pollywog> Gena-Trius: rt2500?
<Gena-Trius> Oh, where would those be?
<ikonia> up to you
<razzorz> lol
<Gena-Trius> Huh?
<razzorz> ikona: whould you know how to dissable this shift/bkspace logout feature?
<Pollywog> Gena-Trius: I guess not, it's the wifi type that I have on my laptop
<slacker_nl> rage|work: don't know - netstat -anp | grep vnc might help you perhaps
<ikonia> razzorz: no idea, I guess its in the gnome doc
<ikonia> docs
<WorldDomination> hi
<Pollywog> it works but it took lots of work and forum posts to get it working
<Gena-Trius> I'm sorry, here's the page on my wifi card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBuffalo
<Ireclan> Could I get some help with Visualboy advance, please? My sound is all scratchy.
<razzorz> ya.. well thats just typical
<razzorz> lol
<Pollywog> oh you have a Buffalo
<winmutt> find  . -exec cat '{}'  ;
<winmutt> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<winmutt> what am i missing?
<slacker_nl> Gena-Trius: pop in the livecd, if you graphics work with that, I think it will work when you install it :)
<ikonia> winmutt: -name
<LjL> winmutt: something awkward. you should do \; instead of just ;  if i recall correctly. or something.
<slacker_nl> LjL: that's correct
<razzorz> ikonia: any thoughts were i should look
<ikonia> razzorz: gnome docs
<Pollywog> Gena-Trius: don't be scared if the live cd runs slowly, if you do install Ubuntu it is faster when installed
<Pollywog> than the cd
<stephane_> salut ily a t-il un francais ici
<slacker_nl> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pollywog> I think one has to be a geek to file one of these bug reports
<Gena-Trius> Well, I'd rather not have to download another ISO. I've got a Compaq Armada M700. Does anyone know anything about that?
<ikonia> not really
<slacker_nl> Pollywog: what kind of bugreports?
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: no
<MostKnown53> hello
<Pollywog> slacker_nl: when I upgraded Edgy, my system would not boot because of the UUID's
<slacker_nl> Pollywog: ahh, that :)
<Gena-Trius> Any issues specific to Compaq computers, maybe?
<ikonia> no
<Pollywog> I had to go to a backup fstab after reinstalling
<ikonia> compaq made many computers
<slacker_nl> Gena-Trius: I have a compaq ncsomething - works fine
<ikonia> thats too general
<MostKnown53> someone told me a program that will help me install apps in ubuntu but i dont remember what it was does anyone kno
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ikonia> MostKnown53: automatix - but don't use it
<LjL> MostKnown53: Add/Remove Programs or Synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> Gena-Trius: I have Xubuntu 6.10 on a fairly old Compaq Laptop, seems to work fine
<morrolan> LjL, I figured out how to do it :)  In Synaptic, I selected the libglu1-mesa package, clicked properties, clicked the "Versions" tab, and it then tells you how to force an older version by selecting the package, going to the "Package" menu, and then "Force Version".  Certainly useful to know!
<I3ooI3oo_werking> apt-get ?
<Pollywog> ikonia: yes if you were replying to me, it is too general for a bug report
<ikonia> Pollywog: not sorry - not you
<Pollywog> hence my geek comment
<Pollywog> oh
<Pollywog> :)
<morrolan> whois LjL
<Ireclan> Could I get some help with Visualboy advance, please? My sound is all scratchy.
<ikonia> s/not/no
<LjL> morrolan: well but it's the same thing as apt-get install package=version i think... at least it should
<LjL> morrolan: try with a slash :)
<slacker_nl>  /whois ljl :P
<LjL> hehe
<morrolan> Sorry, I don't mean to pry, I just wanted to see if you were still in the room!
<razzorz> STALKER
<razzorz> lol
<morrolan> channel even.
<slacker_nl> i need to go to bed
<MostKnown53> what gui are does ubuntu have
<morrolan> My god I'm tired now, I've just finally fixed something which I've been banging my head against the wall for over a week because of.
<ikonia> MostKnown53: read the docs
<ikonia> ubuntu.com
<Gena-Trius> You said something about ATI. The laptop's running Windows XP right now. How would I find out if it used ATI graphics without opening the thing up?
<MostKnown53> so only gnome
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: look at the display properties
<ikonia> MostKnown53: no
<slacker_nl> MostKnown53: no
<ikonia> MostKnown53: read the docs - ubuntu.com
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Gena-Trius: check the packing list... or turn it on
<LjL> !kde > MostKnown53    (MostKnown53, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !xfce > MostKnown53    (MostKnown53, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pollywog> MostKnown53: I use kubuntu so I have KDE
<slacker_nl> MostKnown53: you can run it with any kind of gui, just pick one
<I3ooI3oo_werking> pllowog doesn'y ubuntu use gnome by default
<Pollywog> yes Gnome by default
<I3ooI3oo_werking> or is kbuntu with KDE ?
<slacker_nl> yes
<Pollywog> but in kubuntu it's kde
<I3ooI3oo_werking> OIC
<MostKnown53> cool kubuntu for me then
<Gena-Trius> Ahhh, ATI RAGE. How can I get around this?
<slacker_nl> and xubuntu uses xcfe
<ikonia> get around what ?
<I3ooI3oo_werking> true  KDE is KDE a destop enviroment
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: there is nothing to get around
<Gena-Trius> I thought you said it wouldn't work with ATI.
<N3WB> Thanks to evryone for helping me installing nVidia drivers for Ubuntu (GF8800 GTS) Couldnt done it without ya :D
<ikonia> no - there may be issues with ati drivers
<I3ooI3oo_werking> i wish i would have known that before installing
<Gena-Trius> But it'll work?
<ikonia> don't know until you try
<Gena-Trius> I'll get the Live CD...
<Pollywog> You can change desktops without reinstalling
<joker73_> does anyone know if I can get compiz to work whit my ubuntu 64bit and my gf2 ??
<ikonia> joker73_: gs2 is a bit weak, but yes
<Pollywog> I have Gnome installed too on one machine
<I3ooI3oo_werking> yeah i do understand that and have don't it before
<I3ooI3oo_werking> *done it befor
<slacker_nl> I3ooI3oo_werking: you can install the kubuntu-desktop package
<erisco> how do I create a zip manually? I need to zip the and preserve empty directories.. by default (through the gui) it is not doing this
<ikonia> erisco: man zip
<joker73_> and are there some problem to use 64bit and compiz?
<ikonia> joker73_: not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> works fine
<kungfugoat> is tcpflow installed by default?
<MostKnown53> wow i just got tried to download from the slowest server ever
<joker73_> oki then there is me that is the problem :(
<goodbyewindows> Hi there, can anyone help me with this problem. Apt-get doesnt work because of some broken dependencies.
<goodbyewindows> When I type in sudo apt-get install -f as I am recommended to, the following is displayed.
<goodbyewindows>  			 				me@LAPTOP:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<goodbyewindows> Password:
<goodbyewindows> Reading package lists... Done
<goodbyewindows> Building dependency tree
<goodbyewindows> Reading state information... Done
<ikonia> no
<goodbyewindows> Correcting dependencies... failed.
<whonicca> whens feisty coming out
<ikonia> stop flooding
<goodbyewindows> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<goodbyewindows>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.3.2-7ubuntu2) but 2.4.2-1.2 is installed
<goodbyewindows> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@86.42.180.212]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> thank you
<PriceChild> goodbyewindows, pelase don't paste in channel :)
<weedar> If you want to move a folder graphically to a place that needs sudo, can you do that?
<erisco> ikonia.. it is like 850 pages long...
* PriceChild counts to 10
<ikonia> erisco: what is
<erisco> ikonia.. I mean lines. The man for zip :P
<jenda> Does anyone (apart from Seveas) have any tips how to reset keyboard layout settings to dfault in X? (XGL, Gnome...)
<ikonia> erisco: no its not
<ikonia> man zip
<sanityx> What's the name of the thing ubuntu replaced init with again?
<PriceChild> jenda, a big hammer
<erisco> ikonia, oh yes it is lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@86.42.180.212]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> just read it
<PriceChild> !paste | goodbyewindows
<ubotu> goodbyewindows: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<James__> is there a good package for using wireless connections in Gnome?  I would like to use WPA-PSK and also see a signal strength bar for available networks.
<goodbyewindows> thanks
<AndrewLife> weedar: you can use sudo nautilus to open the graphical file manager with root permissions
<sanityx> James_ I haven't found any graphical wifi tools to work well for WPA
<weedar> AndrewLife: ah, ok :)
<erisco> all I need to know is the argument to preserve empty directories =\
<slacker_nl> James__: I use ifplugd/guessnet/wpa_supplicant for that
<tjb13> hey guys I've been trying to install fiesty on my macbook pro and it works then i run update and it craps out on mouseemu and cups and then asks to restart and when I restart it freezes after the orange bar moves a little
<tjb13> any ideas?
<slacker_nl> James__: no gui though, but there is a package called wpagui
<PriceChild> tjb13, > #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> tjb13: join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> why does no-one read the topic ?????
<UB`> erisco search it in the man whit /empty for example
<UB`> with*
<Ireclan> I'm having audio problems with Visualboy Advance. Could someone please help me?
<tjb13> PriceChils wait why?
<ikonia> tjb13: thats where fesity support is
<tjb13> oh thanks guys
<tjb13> i appreciate it
* jenda kicks PriceChild 
<davehimself> my install does a fsck on every boot... how can I stop this?
<goodbyewindows> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10396/
<winmutt> find .  *mp3 -exec checkmp3 -sf '{}'>'{}-fixed'; mv '{}-fixed' '{}' \;
<winmutt> how do i get the pipe to be escaped?
<erisco> UB` no luck :(
<ikonia> what pipe ?
* bruenig wonders what winmutt is doing
<PriceChild> jenda, Was it "fine" for the new user?
<slacker_nl> bruenig: complicated
<Gena-Trius> I can't find the Live CD!
<zipper_> Hmm, what to do if kmix shows the wrong "thing" as the main volume control (when you click the icon)? I want to change it from headphones to PCM - is that possible?
<bruenig> !info checkmp3
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: if you're not on the ball enough to download the ubuntu cd - then perhaps ubuntu is not for you
<ubotu> checkmp3: identify MP3s that do not follow the MP3 format. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.98-5.1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Caspe1> hello every1
<jenda> PriceChild: I didn't check :)
<ikonia> minimal install requirments ability to download cd
<jenda> PriceChild: just a sec...
<PriceChild> jenda, well check! :)
<PriceChild> :P
<Gena-Trius> ikonia, I have downloaded ubuntu. I'm using it on this computer, tright now.
<Ireclan> I'm having audio problems with Visualboy Advance. Could someone please help me?
<erisco> there MUST be a way to include empty directories...
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: so whats the problem ?
<ikonia> erisco: yup - just zip it up
<erisco> ikonia, it isn't preserving empty directories.. it is removing them
<Caspe1> who want to help me? i swear ill do what im told!!:)
<PriceChild> Caspe1, ask your question and see
<erisco> ikonia, in both the GUI and the terminal
<MostKnown53> can someone find me a faster server to download Kubuntu dvd 6.10
<winmutt> bruenig: i am trying to fix alll my mp3s
<sethk> erisco, there is with tar
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol
<PriceChild> MostKnown53, tried torrenting it?
<sethk> erisco, may be with zip also, but I don't know much about zip
<erisco> sethk, but I don't think a tar will work on windows =\
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: which ammused you today
<Gena-Trius> In fact, I downloaded Xubuntu, then used Synaptic to install ubuntu-desktop. I just can't find where it says "Download Live CD here" on the website.
<sethk> erisco, of course it will
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: minimum install requirements..lol
<slacker_nl> erisco: it will, winzip supports it
<Caspe1> cant get avi to play, ive done all codecs and all players through automatix
<erisco> sethk, will it? ah, good
<sethk> erisco, ALL the linux utilities are available for windows
<bruenig> winmutt, does checkmp3 require that you rename them, because it seems like rename them and then renaming them again is an unnecessary step
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: ahhhh they are key
<erisco> awesome.
<Askar> Hi! I cannot empty my trashcan..I have not the right priviliges..how to solve that?
<MostKnown53> no i havent
<sethk> erisco, see www.cygwin.com
<MostKnown53> i need a x86 based one
<slacker_nl> erisco: and 7zip will play nicely with tar as well
<sethk> erisco, warning, addictive
<Gena-Trius> Ikonia, the thing that I just said.
<goodbyewindows> im having trouble with apt-get, broken dependecies: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10396/
<winmutt> bruenig: it only outputs to console
<slacker_nl> erisco: and you have gnuwin32 packages which support tar :)
<sethk> slacker_nl, yes, good point, I forgot that about 7zip
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: what thing, you said you couldn't find the cd - then you said you're running it
<joker73_> when i try to import the gpg key with the comand  "get http://ubuntu.compiz.net/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add - " I get a Resolving ubuntu.compiz.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution error does anyone have any solusions
<PriceChild> Askar, "sudo chown username:username -R /home/username/.Trash" replacing username with your username
<PriceChild> joker73_, > #ubuntu-effects and that's a VERY OLD tutorial
<sethk> joker73_, try the command line command       host ubuntu.compiz.net
<ikonia> joker73_: means that site doesn't exust
<slacker_nl> sethk: that was my lover once I decided not to use warez on windows anymore
<sethk> joker73_, the name may no longer be valid
<sethk> slacker_nl, ok  :)
<jgw> who do i report racist content in ubuntu's fortune to?
<Caspe1> does any1 know how to get avi to play?
<IndyGunFreak> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MostKnown53> now i need a bittorrent client
<Gena-Trius> Oh, is the normal installer CD the same thing as the Live install CD?
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: yes
<slacker_nl> jgw: run fortune without the insult "module"
<PriceChild> jgw, #ubuntu-ops please
<ikonia> as I said earlier "read the docs"
<rwxr-xr--> can someone help me with lan chat client?
<IndyGunFreak> MostKnown53: i like Ktorrent, but Bittorrent and Azeurus are good tol.
<Gena-Trius> Oh!
<Gena-Trius> I'm sorry ikonia, my mistake.
<lilrayray> hi all, I am having some serious crashes (ubuntu randomly seizes up completely to the point where I have to physically shut my computer down).  From what I can tell, it is related in some way to my internet since so far, My computer has only frozen when browsing the web (with both firefox and opera).  I have pasted my kernel.log.0 incase it might help diagnose the problem.  Anyone have any idea what is wrong?
<Craeo> Azeurus, seems rather difficult to install when I was reading the instructions
<ikonia> Gena-Trius: start by reading the docs
<xtknight> lilrayray, url or pastebin for the log?
<bruenig> winmutt, won't the mv command fail since what you are renaming them to will already exist
<MostKnown53> nvm i still have utorrent on my computer
<joker73_> does anyone know a good how to get compiz on my 64 bit ubunt
<IndyGunFreak> Craeo: its in the repos i'm pretty sure.
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : i msg ya .. i think u was not here.
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, just got here
<xtknight> what's up?
<sethk> lilrayray, check also /var/log/messages.  do    ls -ltr /var/log     which will print the log files in reverse timestamp order (meaning the most recently changed last)
<bruenig> !compiz | joker73_ I don't think it can be done but if it can...
<ubotu> joker73_ I don't think it can be done but if it can...: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,  okie. man.
<sethk> lilrayray, unfortunately the odds of finding something in the logs is quite low.
<slacker_nl> bruenig: mv will override the file if already present
<lilrayray> xtknight: hi again, I managedto paste it in windows, here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10242/
<Craeo> IndyGunFreak: Maybe, I haven't actually tried to install it yet, I'm still learning how to use linux and the command line, I did manager to get KTorrent up and running thought
<bruenig> ok
<ikonia> joker73_: I don't think there are any ubuntu packages for compiz any more as it uses beryl now
<Craeo> IndyGunFreak: Though**
<IndyGunFreak> Craeo:     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, seen it before, generally nothing to worry about.  probably due to Xgl/Beryl
<sethk> lilrayray, most likely thing is a hardware memory failure.  If the memory hasn't been tested recently, try booting up the memory tester
<lilrayray> sethk: that's too bad.  What was really odd though, was that my comp froze every time I clicked "paste" on paste bin
<AlessandroD> Hello
<rwxr-xr-->  xtknight : but there is no user to chat :< what should i do ?
<sethk> lilrayray, repeatably?
<MostKnown53> i love my 12MB connection
<lilrayray> sethk: three times in a row
<shatrat> ikonia, what?  ubuntu doesnt have much to do with packaging either, but compiz is included in feisty by default
<sethk> lilrayray, does it freeze every time you paste?  or do you have to paste several times before it freezes?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, what do you mean?  you don't need to chat with anyone about this, not much of a problem.  you can safely ignore the message
<shatrat> ikonia, whereas beryl isnt, and you still need a 3rd party repo
<Craeo> IndyGunFreak: I'm running 6.06
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : u check my msg ? igave ya pastebin url?
<IndyGunFreak> Craeo:    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<lilrayray> sethk: Well, yesterday, the first time I tried it froze, then the second time it froze, and I stopped after the third consecutive time
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : nothing problem with that boot problem..
<AlessandroD> I'm having problens connecting to a network.
<ikonia> shatrat: how can ubuntu say beryl is the direction of choice - but then include compiz ?
<sethk> lilrayray, that's reasonable.  :)
<evo_> how did you paste to pastebin then?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, yes i saw the last one about the problems while starting 'trix'.  i dont think there is much to worry about there, either.
<xethx> Hello all
<shatrat> ikonia, I haven't seen where they have said that.  Beryl wasnt packaged and ready in time for the freeze so it wasnt included.
<sethk> lilrayray, it's possible that the reason it seizes up on paste is that paste uses a big chunk of memory.  I would run the memory tester just to eliminate the hardware as a possible source of the problem.
<shatrat> ikonia, beryl is also broken on XGL right now, as well as having some other fun bugs
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : but.. app is opened and no users there ..
<xethx> i was wonring im trying to install  et-linux-2.55.x86.run but i dont know how
<joker73_> so is there any one who have a ide on what if any is the best sulution to get any of the cool 3d desktop on a 64 bit ubuntu
<xethx> can someone help?
<lilrayray> sethk: ok, how long does the test take?
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : want to transfers some files through trix.
<bruenig> joker73_, install the 32 bit version of ubuntu
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, ah ok, i didn't know what trix was
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : i tried to remove and install it again ..
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | xethx
<ubotu> xethx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> shatrat: yes, I'm aware it has issues - but its "supposed" to be the ubuntu choice
<sethk> lilrayray, depends on how much memory, but, generally, a _long_ time.  It's the kind of thing you want to run when you go to sleep, and hope it finishes by the time you wake up.
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, no idea about trix i've never used it
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : trix ix local chat client like vyqchat ..
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, i dont think the problem is related
<lilrayray> sethk: arg, I have 2gb of ram
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, the errors it's giving you are BadDevice (some unserious mouse problems)
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : is any app like. that? for local chat ? with sending n Reciveing file options
<Arv3n> Can aonye help me? After installing i get the error "APCI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x3", I turn on SW Single Processor mode and it all goes away. Help?
<xethx> can someone walk me throug the process
<sethk> lilrayray, definitely an overnighter.
<shatrat> ikonia, I've never seen anything to suggest it was preferred over compiz.
<lilrayray> sethk: haha, well I am used to letting processes run over night
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : want to chat with local lan users and want to get some files too.
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, hmm.  gnome meeting maybe
<lilrayray> sethk: I have a pretty fast computer, so it should help the scan right?
<evo_> if you have fast memory, yes
<sethk> lilrayray, somewhat, but it's still going to be slow.
<Checkka> if I installed java  through synaptic, how do i associate it with firefox in ubuntu?
<evo_> if you have lots of memory, that will slow it
<lilrayray> sethk: too bad, well thanks for the help
<Arv3n> Can aonye help me? After installing i get the error "APCI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x3", I turn on SW Single Processor mode and it all goes away. Help?
<sethk> lilrayray, I mean, 8 hours is twice as fast as 16 hours, but 8 hours is still a long time.
<evo_> if it runs for an hour without an error, you're probably okay
<xtknight> sethk, are you talking about duration of memtest?
<ikonia> shatrat: interesting
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : Where i found this gnome metting?
<lilrayray> evo_: what does it do in the first hour?
<sethk> Arv3n, turn off power save features and turn multiple processors back on
<sethk> xtknight, yes
<evo_> it is constantly checking memory, it does many tests with many patterns of tests
<Arv3n> SethK, how? In the BIOS, but where? I have an eMachines T5212.
<sethk> xtknight, I've seen it take close to four hours for a single test cycle
<xtknight> sethk,  my memtest for 2G completed in 2 hrs.
<evo_> it tells you how many cycles it has done as it runs
<Arv3n> SethK, do you want to know my Mobo?
<sethk> Arv3n, no, I mean in the kernel.
<warlock> I have a ftp account called "pub" (using pure-ftpd) - I was wondering how to make the dir /var/www/pub so people cannot delete files/edit files/or create dirs - just be able to upload files? anyone?
<lilrayray> xtknight: what is your ram clock speed?
<sethk> Arv3n, sure, tell us the mobo, but it probably won't help much
<IndyGunFreak> xethx: what do you need walked through?
<xtknight> sethk, i dont know though, it may have been a different test.  i dont think i ran anything advanced, just the normal regiment
<Arv3n> SethK, Oh, thank you.
<ro1> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slacker_nl> bye all
<sethk> xtknight, ok, 2 hours is much better.  but it is still not something you want to be waiting around for.
<xtknight> where is GnomeMeeting?
<lilrayray> sethk: I have plenty of other things to do to keep me occupied
<Arv3n>  Intel D102GGC2
<Narb> How do i get my Ubuntu install "connected" to my windows network? (Workgroup: HOME)
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, i don't know any other apps i dont even know if Ubuntu still has Gnome meeting
<sethk> xtknight, that's very good.  My testing was on some embedded systems using older processors.
<ro1> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sethk> Arv3n, I've not heard anything nasty about that mobo.
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : i check all menus that options is not there :) well nevamind.. looking for new app like trix.. well anyway thanks
<xtknight> lilrayray, um..400mhz? (ddr2-800)
<shatrat> samba | Narb what you need is samba
<Arv3n> Seth, how do I turn it off in the kernel?
<Caspe1> can i make opera my default browser, rather than firfox?
<shatrat> rats
<Arv3n> Seth, or is it in the forums?
<shatrat> !samba | Narb
<ubotu> Narb: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xtknight> lilrayray, nah it's 200 mhzx4 = 800 ddr2
<ro1> If my wireless device turns up as a wired one. I need to check my drivers?
<lilrayray> xtknight: huh? all I know is that I have dual channel 667 mhz ram
<AlessandroD> I can't connect to a Windows computer over an Ethernet cable. I think the problem has to do with IPv6; the network is IPv4
<xtknight> lilrayray, ddr2-667?
<lilrayray> xtkinght: yep
<sethk> AlessandroD, unlikely, if the network doesn't respond to ipv6 it will just revert to ipv4
<xtknight> lilrayray, i dont know, never ran memtest on this pc.  ddr400 was the one where i did 2 g in 2 hrs
<sebrock> rol what does ifconfig say
<shatrat> AlessandroD, are you trying to connect directly between two computers iwth a normal ethernet cable?
<sebrock> sorry rol iwconfig
<rwxr-xr--> Password:
<rwxr-xr--> root@freddy:~# trix
<rwxr-xr--> trix: cannot connect to X server
<rwxr-xr--> root@freddy:~#
<lilrayray> xtknight: well Ill hope for the best
<AlessandroD> so what do I do?
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: stop asking about trix
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia,  Why? its not supported linux? or Ubuntu?
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: did you install it from the ubuntu repo's
<lilrayray> sethk: just out of curiosity, what is something else (not online) that requires large amounts of ram consumption?
<Caspe1> linux rules!!! just wish i knew what i was doing :)
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia, : no from the sourceforge
<mike930> is there a kernel optimized for core 2 duo's?
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: ok - so its not supported by ubuntu
<lilrayray> Caspel: haha, just as I feel
<ikonia> mike930: no
<sethk> lilrayray, oh, open office writer will use a ton of memory, especially with a large file
<IndyGunFreak> Caspe1: I'm pretty sure its System/Preferences/Preferred Applications...  then make the command "Opera"..
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia, : well i m totally new dont know much about at all .. sorry
<joker73_> so is there any one who have a ide on what if any is the best sulution to get any of the cool 3d desktop on a gf2 ?
<mike930> ikonia: which kernel is better for duo's?
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: ok - you need to find the trix support group
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia, : using ubuntu 1st time..
<Caspe1> thanks indy
<xtknight> mike930, there is an arch you can choose for 'core 2 duo' in kernel config.
<ikonia> mike930: there is only the generic kernel
<lilrayray> sethk: ok, I guess i could try filling up a couple of pages and see if it crashes
<sethk> lilrayray, if you have it installed, it's a good test.
<shatrat> mikalaukka, just use the -generic kernel if youre on edgy, it will pick up the SMP
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: your config/problems are nothing to do with ubuntu - find the trix support group
<xtknight> mike930, not actually an arch rather a...sub-arch or something like it
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia, okie man :<
<patrick_> Hi. Just wondering. I have a ubuntu server running php5 and apache.... and sending email with the php mail() function somehow takes a long time. Any ideas what can be slowing things down? Is there a setting somewhere I should change or something?
<mike930> xtknight: will it improve speed?
<sethk> lilrayray, you can use dd to create a large empty file or a large file with random data
<xtknight> mike930, likely <1%
<shatrat> mike930, what distro are you using? if youre on edgy just use -generic
<sethk> mike930, depends on what you are doing, but not as dramatically as you might think
<mike930> so should I stick with generic?
<AlessandroD> in GNOME's network manager and in ifconfig eth0 only has an IPv6 address. The loopback interface displays both IPv6 and IPv4.
<ikonia> mike930: there is no other option
<mike930> shatrat: edgy
<xethx> can someone please walk me through installing this file " et-linux-2.55.x86.run"
<sethk> AlessandroD, as long as ifconfig shows the ipv4 address, I wouldn't worry about what network manager shows
<rwxr-xr--> ikonia, is Ubuntu repo's have any app for local lan chat?
<mike930> thanka
<shatrat> xethx, there is a how-to on the ubuntuforums.org gaming section I believe.
<xtknight> mike930, well i dont see why not to compile a core duo kernel even if there's ANY increase.  as long as you know how to  compile a kernel and it's not much trouble, why not.  youll als oget benefit from using 2.6.20 over 2.6.17 speedwise in a lot of cases
<mikeconcepts> does anyone know a free newsgroup server?
<mike930> thanks
<ikonia> rwxr-xr--: search them
<I3ooI3oo_werking> sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<joker73_> is it compiz or
<lilrayray> sethk: I have 15 pages of text and it wont let me type anymore
<ikonia> I3ooI3oo_werking: why are you doing that ?
<AlessandroD> ifconfig shows IPv4 only in the loopback interface. eth0 only has IPv6 address...
<sethk> lilrayray, what happens?  I have several documents over 50 pages.  what does it say?
<Caspe1> any1 want to go for coffee? i need a break
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Doing what Ikonia ?
<jeanre> how do I enable userdir support in apache?
<joker73_> is it compiz or beryl the best chose on a gf2 ?
<shatrat> mikeconcepts, it's possible that your ISP provides one, check their web page.
<sethk> AlessandroD, that's pretty odd.  Use ifconfig to set an IPv4 address
<lilrayray> sethk: nothing, no freezing, I just cant type any more
<ikonia> I3ooI3oo_werking: using the nvidia drivers
<sethk> lilrayray, just no response, you mean?  if you go to a terminal, does it respond there?
<mikeconcepts> I did and they do, this is for a friend in japan on eonet.ne.jp
<I3ooI3oo_werking> cause i didn't know better
<mike930> can you run nvidia-glx and beryl on generic kernel?
<mikeconcepts> they don't provide newsgroups
<I3ooI3oo_werking> and nobody in 3 days would answer me execpt u today
<AlessandroD> how do I do that? I'm supposed to get it by DHCP from the Win computer
<ikonia> I3ooI3oo_werking: but I spent time with you earlier explaining how to get your card working
<ikonia> why ignore that advice
<ikonia> after the time I spent
<I3ooI3oo_werking> i know but am not home yet
<cld2> anyone know what package contains X11/Xlib.h and X11/Xutil.h ?
<ikonia> so why break your box rather than just wait until you get home
<lilrayray> sethk: nope, it responds just fine, if I delete a character, I can enter in a character.  It just seems to have reached a limit
<ikonia> just rude
<I3ooI3oo_werking> not ignored still at working
<LjL> !find Xlib.h | cld2
<ubotu> cld2: File xlib.h found in graphviz-dev, kvirc-dev, libax25-dev, libcairo2-dev, libcegui-mk2-dev (and 8 others)
<cld2> LjL: thanks again.
<Craeo> If I have a .deb file, like I downloaded wine and I use tried to use dpkg -i command to install it but it says it was missing some libwine file. Isn't .deb files similar to rar or zip files?
<LjL> cld2: eew. well they're really in...
<xtknight> mike930, yes you can ru nti on a general
<sethk> lilrayray, hmm., that's really odd.  I just opened up a 65 pager, just to be sure I wasn't telling lies here.
<I3ooI3oo_werking> Ikonia if you could get my boss to less me go so i could try that out like you suggested i would
<xethx> shatrat, Nope
<ikonia> I3ooI3oo_werking: so what are you installin the nvidia drivers on ?
<xtknight> mike930, ..yes you can run it on a generic*
<lilrayray> sethk: ubuntu doesnt like me
<LjL> cld2: libx11-dev
<emet> Craeo, no they aren't
<sethk> lilrayray, doesn't like something about your hardware, perhaps
<cld2> LjL: thanks.
<emet> Craeo, I recommend "apt-get install wine" to install Wine
<I3ooI3oo_werking> I am not installing anything somebody asked how to run that file
<I3ooI3oo_werking> i answered
<Dumahen> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> I see
<LjL> cld2: and to look this kind of thing up for yourself, you can use
<lilrayray> sethk: I suppose that is the main thing holding linux back from becoming a widely used (more so) OS
<LjL> !apt-file > cld2    (cld2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Craeo> emet: Is that the command line I should use? 'sudo apt-get install'
<pfein_> So I just picked up a second card (USB), in addition to my laptop's built-in one.  How can I get amarok to use it?
* kraut wants to hurt a maintainer...
<I3ooI3oo_werking> s/he ask how to install a .run file
<cld2> LjL: thanks very much for that last tip as well
<ro1> when I run a iwconfig my wla0 comes up with no wireless extentions
<emet> yes always use sudo if you need root
<sethk> lilrayray, it really doesn't happen frequently.  I have dozens of machines running it here, and many more at work.  I've only come across one x86 architecture machine that would simply not run it, and it was using a weird NEC processor.
<emet> sudo is very important command in ubuntu
<emet> and so is apt-get
<I3ooI3oo_werking> thanks again for the help i will let you know if it helped me out... if not i will come back and give you shit since you were so nice helping me backhandly as it was...
<ikonia> language !
<ikonia> whats the need for the language
<Checkka> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Caspe1> i hate avi codecs soo much at the momemt, im loosing the battle, i hate loosing!!!
<lilrayray> sethk: well, Im using a dell and their mobos tend to be a little quirky
<sethk> lilrayray, yes, quite so.
<con-man> I have no sounds, speakers work fine, Detects audio card, mixer sliders appear to good, any ideas?
<sethk> lilrayray, actually, not exactly quirky, just cheap POSs.  :)
<Qaldune> con-man run alsamixer
<lilrayray> sethk: Im thinking about investing and simply replacing the mobo/fan/and cpu
<xethx> can someone please walk me through installing  et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<xtknight> lilrayray, what mobo again?
<razzorz> when loading Java ... what packages am i lookin for?
<xtknight> xethx, sh et-linux...run
<ikonia> xethx: why are you not using the drivers out of the ubuntu repo's
<con-man> Qaldune: did that
<xtknight> et-linux is not a driver
<xtknight> enemy territory :)
<sethk> lilrayray, I've found that good parts are worth the investment, especially if you are only building one or two machines.
<AlessandroD> how do I do that? I'm supposed to get it by DHCP from the Win computer
<Qaldune> con-man can't help you further sorry
<lilrayray> xtknight: what I currently have? I think it is a dell based off of the Intel 945p chipset
<xethx> ikonia, is it in ubu's repos?
<erisco> how do you preserve empty directories when making a tar?
<xethx> ikonia, and waht drivers
<xtknight> xethx, enemy territory is not in the repositories
<ikonia> xethx: nvidia drivers are in the ubuntu repo's. Isn't that package an nvidia driver (I could be wrong)
<lilrayray> sethk: well a quad intel would certainly wipe my PD all over the floor
<ikonia> erisco: it should do
<cpk1> AlessandroD: try running dhclient if you are trying to get an ip form a dhcp server
<xtknight> ikonia, it's actually a .run package for Wolfenstein Enemy Territory (game)
<hendaus> hiya
<ikonia> xtknight: ahhh
<sethk> erisco, try --preserve
<xethx> ikonia, no thats not, its the game
<erisco> ikonia, on default it isn't. I read the entire --help
<hendaus> can anyone help me
<ikonia> xtknight: thought it was nvidia
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: u busy???
<xtknight> even then i'd recommend using latest .run drivers from nvidia
<ikonia> erisco: if you do tar cvf /var/tmp/file.tar . it will preserve emtpy dirs
<xtknight> Dreamxtreme, a tad
<razzorz> anyone? ... when loading pokerstars it askes for java enviroment.... what am i looking for?
<AlessandroD> lhanks for the help, 'll do it now
<ikonia> razzorz: "java"
* hendaus say hello to bruenig 
<boingolov> razzorz, it's looking for a...  java environment ;)
<xtknight> lilrayray, sudo lshw -short -class system
<sethk> lilrayray, sure, but remember that the payback for multi-core is relatively small.  Unless it is a very heavily used server, you may not actually feel any improvement on a 4 core box vs. a two core box
<bruenig> !es | hendaus
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: how do i get to read and write my ntfs hardisks
<ubotu> hendaus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<riaal> what grapical apt is best for connecting to a wireless?
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g | Dreamxtreme
<ubotu> Dreamxtreme: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<xtknight> lilrayray, that should give u ur mainboard's name
<hendaus> bruenig,  sorry but i want help from here
<lilrayray> sethk: i do a lot of CG as a hobby so I would benefit greatly from a quad
<Dreamxtreme> cheers
<ro1> hello?
<lilrayray> xtknight: ok, one sec
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: cheers
<sethk> lilrayray, ok, sounds like you've checked it out.
<chktckt> How can I merge directories?
<sethk> lilrayray, some people labor under the misconception that a quad core box will go twice as fast as a dual core.
<chktckt> I have a directory /root/fake-root-directory and I want to merge the contents of that into the root directory.
<chktckt> So there's a /root/fake-root-directory/etc/samba/smb.conf for example. How would I be able to get that as well as /root/fake-root-directory/usr/sbin/myprog installed in the appropriate places in / ?
<lilrayray> xtknight: Dell DXP051
<razzorz> boninholv: i know this.. i typed in "java"  what do i need ??? ie : java-gcj-compat-plugin, Java runtime environment with GCJ, Java runtime environment using GIJ   ????
<sethk> chktckt, cp -av  (the v part just makes it noisy)
<lilrayray> sethk: certainly faster as long as the program is multi-threaded
<pdxuser> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu for the first time!  Yay for me!  But I have a problem...
<hendaus> bruenig,  i am coming back from work, i come back to anyone can help
<runlevel-work> root
<chktckt> sethk: It's not an archive though.
<runlevel-work> Jdis8s0
<runlevel-work> uh
<runlevel-work> ooops
<chktckt> sethk: It's a directory structure. Would that still work?
<sethk> lilrayray, not always.  depends on how well written the thing is.  It's quite easy to build a multithreaded program where all the threads except one are waiting.  :)
<sethk> chktckt, yes
<sethk> chktckt, you can also use tar in copy mode, but that's a bit trickier.  If cp -a won't do what you need, I'll talk to you about using tar to copy
<lilrayray> sethk: true, but commercial 3D software runs nicely
<^Albe^> hi to all, fast question: wich on is better ubu or kubu to setup a wireless wpa lan?
<sethk> lilrayray, yes, I'd hope so.
<Caspe1> ok who wants to help me with getting avi to work, i swear ive tried everything except the correctway
<erisco> ikonia, I did  "$tar -vcf test.tar test" but it still did not preserve empty directories
<shatrat> !ask | pdxuser
<ubotu> pdxuser: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lilrayray> sethk: I wish the OSes would benefit more from them
<sethk> erisco, try --preserve
<sethk> lilrayray, indeed.  Time for a new OS  :)
<sethk> lilrayray, you write it, and I'll tell you why it's no good.  :)
<ro1> If my lshw lists my wireless card as simply ethernet should I be looking at my drivers?
<chktckt> I don't want anything destroyed that already exists. Like if I have /etc/subdir and if I have /root/fake-root-directory/etc without /root/fake-root-directory/etc/subdir, I don't want /etc to lose subdir.
<lilrayray> sethk: yes, with my minimal knowledge of C++
<hendaus> somebody help me :)
<sethk> lilrayray, I was commenting on the relative difficulty of doing something, vs. sniping at it.  :)
<Knight_Lord> How I replace the contents of a file without changing its timestamp in an easy way?
<lilrayray> sethk: oh, haha
<pdxuser> I can run it fine from the CD on my new computer, but trying to run and then install it from the CD on my old computer won't work.  It runs incredibly slowly off the CD, there's an error saying some bit of Ubuntu that displays the visual style won't run but that it will try to run it next time and that it's ok if it's not running, and then when I click the Install icon it churns away for literally a couple minutes then hangs so
<erisco> sethk, no luck :(
<sethk> chktckt, you won't lose things.  You can cover up one version with another if you aren't careful.
<Caspe1> hendaus, id help u, but i cant help myself, so sorry
<sethk> erisco, I just ran a quick test, and I preserved my empty directories.
<xtknight> Knight_Lord, use the 'touch --time 'command to restore a particular timestamp
<pdxuser> (it = Ubuntu)
<sethk> erisco, tell up specifically what you are doing, exactly what command line you used.
<lilrayray> sethk: is it possible that these freezing problems could be a problem with my wireless adapter?
<Knight_Lord> xtknight thank you so much :-)
<xtknight> Knight_Lord, or copy, then use touch -r oldfile newfile  it uses oldfile as a ref for timestamp
<razzorz> bought a enclosure kit for my many ide drives.... whats a good formating toll so i can use in with linux... curently NTFS...
<erisco> sethk, I tried "$tar --preserve -cf test.tar test" and "$tar -cf test.tar test --preserve" without avail
<Knight_Lord> xtknight that's even better :-)
<sethk> lilrayray, sure, if there is a hardware problem, anything that generates interrupts are possible causes.
<hendaus> Caspe1, ok thanx :) but i have a movie film.DAT and i want to burn it as vcd
<p_masho> how can I find out what "depth" my current screen is? can see the resolutions but not the former ?
<Knight_Lord> xtknight thanks for the tip
<xtknight> Knight_Lord, no problem
<sethk> erisco, I'll try again here, hold on a moment.
<boingolov> erisco, man fdisk and mke2fs
<^Albe^> wich one is better ubu or kubu to setup a wireless wpa lan? reading around seems that ubu need k for setup it
<Akuma> anyone here uses VirtualBox?
<Caspe1> hmm, i understand ur problem, i wish u the very best of luck with it, i cant even get avi codecs to play
<^Albe^> is that true?
<lilrayray> sethk: thanks again for the help, Im going to try to get a d-link working to see if there is any improvement
<pdxuser> Is it possible that a CD drive could read too slowly to run Ubuntu in a stable way?
<sethk> erisco, It works fine here.  I didn't even need --preserve.  I just used tar cvjf tartest.tar.bz2 directory-name
<evo_> pdxuser: unlikely, more likely a bad burn
<sethk> erisco, created three empty directories.  In fact, the tar file has _only_ empty directories in it.
<pdxuser> evo: It works fine on my newer computer.
<razzorz> about that formating tool??? anyone?
<evo_> any dmesg output pdxuser ?
<erisco> sethk, then I have no idea what isn't working :( I even tried your exact line and it didn't work for me
<erisco> sethk, it lists the empty directories but it doesn't put them in the archive
<r4nge> if permitrootlogin is disabled, will i still be able to sudo from a remote pc
<jrib> r4nge: yes
<sethk> erisco, I created the archive, and extracted from it, and it created all of the empty directories.
<Caspe1> any1 know how to play avi files?
<jrib> !avi | Caspe1
<ubotu> Caspe1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigjohnto> how can i make xming recognize my second monitor as its display instead of my first monitor
<erisco> sethk, maybe it is my archive viewer?
<r4nge> ok, because i just went trhough my auth logs and i've had quite a few attempts from countries like china and korea at logging into my box with root
<Caspe1> been to those sites, done them all, and doesntwork, but ill try again
<razzorz> its okay i am patient
<pdxuser> evo: It got to the desktop (verrrry slowly), and there was an error, but I didn't write it down.  It was some file that displayed a particular style, if I remember at all correctly.
<sethk> erisco, possibly.  Just extract from the archive, then use ls to see if the directories were created.  (extract to a different place, of course.)
<pdxuser> evo: I'll try again and copy it all down.
<evo_> pdxuser: okay
<erisco> sethk, well go figure that one =\
<jrib> r4nge: I would recommend not using passwords, just use ssh keys.  And you might also be interested in the denyhosts package
<erisco> sethk, was working the whole time?!? gah :P
<sethk> erisco, I ould have thought of that earlier
<r4nge> jrib: well i dont have a root password set actually
<r4nge> so i guess i was safe somewhat
<razzorz> jrib: know of a good formating progy?
<evo_> fdisk?
<jrib> razzorz: formatting disks?
<razzorz> ya..
<erisco> sethk, well thanks! great to finally get on with this :P
<razzorz> got a drive Ntfs
<LjL> fdisk doesn't format.
<razzorz> want to load tunz on it
<razzorz> for windows sure
<razzorz> not here
<sethk> erisco, usually, when wheels are spinning, we overlook something simple.  not always, but frequently.
<erisco> sethk, how true =\
<evo_> you want to read that disk from windows and linux? format it to fat32
<LjL> fdisk doesn't format even on windows (at least i think)
<tj_> whats a easy to install osx like dock
<razzorz> any thoughts ???
<evo_> kiba-dock?
<tj_> i have gdesklets and don't really like it
<pandoras> guten Morgen
<warlock> I have a ftp account called "pub" (using pure-ftpd) - I was wondering how to make the dir /var/www/pub so people cannot delete files/edit files/or create dirs - just be able to upload files? anyone?
<zelrikriando> hello
<LjL> !de > pandoras    (pandoras, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pandoras> Habe wieder ein kleines Problem
<zelrikriando> I need help
<razzorz> just post your question
<zelrikriando> FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<tj_> i installed kiba-dock and it acts really wierd when i load it no icons and they just go everywhere
<LjL> zelrikriando: try with modprobe instead of insmod - if that's what you did
<evo_> tj_: try a more recent version, cvs maybe
<zelrikriando> it is modprobe
<jrib> razzorz: you can use gparted   I'd recommend ext3 if you want to use it from both windows and linux (linux can do ext2 using fs-driver.org)
<j_> i have x11forwarding set to yes in sshd_config but application still report not being able connect to display.  it does work when connecting to my gentoo box, so i know the client is setup properlly.  any ideas?
<sethk> zelrikriando, that driver was not compiled for that kernel
<evo_> you mean windows can do ext2
<zelrikriando> ?
<tj_> ok i just used a howto that was in the forums
<evo_> it will do ext2+ext3
<razzorz> yes i think i will just go to windows and do it with Pmagic i guess
<Heroin> can someone help me install and config a postfix server?
<razzorz> figured i could do it here
<zelrikriando> I am getting mad I am working on this issue since 8hours
<jrib> razzorz: you can, I just told you how
<ciaron> who makes the fastest usb pen drives?
<razzorz> i am on it...
<razzorz> ty
<evo_> zelrikriando: your error message asked you to check 'dmesg' output, did you?
<mh1> Hello? Can anyone here help me with some encoding issues?
<zelrikriando> the output is HUGE
<sethk> Heroin, what problem are you having?
<jrib> mh1: maybe, but we'd need more info
<evo_> try find the applicable bits, probably near the end of that output
<mh1> jrib: thanks, I'll describe my problem:
<warlock> I have a ftp account called "pub" (using pure-ftpd) - I was wondering how to make the dir /var/www/pub so people cannot delete files/edit files/or create dirs - just be able to upload files? anyone?
<zelrikriando> the output do not fit on my screen
<zelrikriando> I am so mad
<zelrikriando> all of this to make a sound card work
<evo_> warlock: chmod 555 /var/www/pub
<sethk> zelrikriando, the output is useless.  I told you, that driver wasn't compiled for that kernel.
<godtvisken> if i'm using vncviewer, what port should i forward to allow me to access my computer outside of my network?
<mh1> jrib: I installed edgy with UTF-8 but I changed it to iso-8859-1 because sometimes I have to ssh machines with iso-8559-1 and I don't want those question marks
* xen[a] lise is back.
<zelrikriando> so what should I do sethk?
<sethk> zelrikriando, I'd try reinstalling the kernel, which should also reinstall all the modules.
<hendaus> bruenig,  take your rest :)
<Lucifel> godtvisken: 5900 by default
<panfist> when using VMware server, at times it sends the mem usage of all my gui apps to 4GB(term window, firefox, xchat, etc) causing serious slowdown, is this normal?
<sethk> zelrikriando, should get you a consistent set.
<zelrikriando> what do you mean
<sethk> panfist, yes.
<zelrikriando> re install ubuntu ?
<sethk> zelrikriando, no, just the kernel
<mh1> jrib: however, once I changed to iso-8559, emacs got screwed up
<zelrikriando> I dont understand
<sethk> zelrikriando, you can find the package for the kernel and use apt-get or synaptic to install it.
<panfist> sethk why would it cause the memory usage of apps other than itself to go up that high?
<sethk> zelrikriando, reinstall, actually.  The exact package name depends on what version you are running.
<mh1> jrib: more accurately, emacs does not accept dead keys anymore
<sethk> panfist, it's poorly written.
<sethk> panfist, IMHO, of course.
<zelrikriando> how do I do that
<sethk> panfist, to be fair, emulators are extremely difficult to program.
<xethx> When i was trying to install Enemy Teritory i got this error /root/.setup26396: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xethx> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<sethk> zelrikriando, something like:   apt-get --reinstall package-name
<xethx> can anyone help me?
<jrib> mh1: sorry, you should state the problem on one line and address the channel (I don't really know what is going on there)
<zelrikriando> which package ?
<atlas95> anyone can send me the script which display battery state when pressing the good function key on a laptop please?
<sethk> xethx, the program needs the older version of gtk
<sethk> zelrikriando, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<xethx> sethk, is that a bad thing?
<Heroin> sethk i dont know howto set it up :X
<zelrikriando> the current stable version
<zelrikriando> hold on
<r4nge> after i've updated my "limits.conf" do i have to reboot server
<sethk> xethx, no, it just means you have to install the older libraries.
<Heroin> ive been trying for 5 hours
<GoetzC> hola
<sethk> xethx, they are available.
<karl-erik> Hi. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10257/ Could really, really use help with this. Got a project tomorrow, and... Any help appreciated tons.
<xethx> sethk, is it a tedious or hard process?
<mh1> jrib: thanks
<zelrikriando> I think it is 6.10
<sethk> Heroin, there is a tool available that makes it easy to configure.  I'll look it up for you.  (getting senile, the name escapes me for a moment here)
<sethk> xethx, no.  do you have synaptic installed?
<zelrikriando> Edgy Eft 6.10 Oct 2006
<sethk> zelrikriando, let me see what the package name is on my 6.1 box.
<Heroin> sethk that would rock
<xethx> sethk, yes
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10405/
<sethk> xethx, Heroin, I have to take a phone call.  If nobody else knows, I'll be back in a couple of minutes.  (sorry)
<reaspired> anyone know how to access alsa mixer via termial.
<mh1> How can I make emacs accept dead keys input in my edgy with iso-8559-1 encoding?
<Knight_Lord> reaspired  alsamixer
<cables> I just switched agpgart to NvAGP in my Xorg.conf to make suspend and hibernate work, but now my system is running hotter than it used to. Any ideas?
<sethk> Heroin, webmin.  I think  they took it out of the repos for the latest ubuntu releases, but it's available.
<robby> im having a problem booting to a desktop enviro. i just installed kde and set it as my default so i would boot into kubuntu and it shows the loading screen and then goes to a terminal style login and stays in terminal
<robby> any idea how to fix it?
<robby> im booting from disc at the moment
<jrib> robby: you don't get to the login screen?
<sethk> zelrikriando, linux-generic         is probably the package name you want.
<mh1> How can I make emacs accept dead keys input in my edgy with iso-8559-1 encoding? Emacs already reads files with accents correctly. The problem is in the input. Dead keys are working correcly in the terminal too
<Dreamxtreme> can any1 tell me why i get this every time i install something E: f-prot-installer: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<robby> jrib: i dont get to the usual one i get to a terminal style one and it stays in terminal
<robby> it never goes to a graphic mode
<jrib> robby: check if gdm or xdm or kdm are running?
<zelrikriando> so I do  : apt-get --reinstall linux-generic ?
<robby> kdm runs
<robby> but doesnt show anything
<robby> ive tryed reloading it but i cant
<emet> kill dash nine
<sethk> zelrikriando, give that a try, yes.  use sudo:    sudo apt-get .....
<jrib> robby: so what shows up when you go to ctrl-alt-f7 now?
<zelrikriando> I am as root
<robby> whats that do?
<jrib> robby: switches you to where X normally runs, ctrl-alt-f1 should get you back
<Dreamxtreme> any1 E: f-prot-installer: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Dreamxtreme> ???
<robby> k thnx ill check it out
<jrib> robby: wait
<robby> k
<Heroin> GREAT
<Heroin> i just totally fucked up my server
<zelrikriando> it doesnt work
<cchance> How do i lock the settings in firefox so that it stays on port 8080 so that no one will go past my internet filtering
<jrib> robby: you'll also want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log if X is failing to start.  And try to stop kdm and then start it again and see if you get any errors:  sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop    and to start: sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start
<alka> i speak spanish
<jrib> !es | alka
<ubotu> alka: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> !language | Heroin
<ubotu> Heroin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mauryli> ubuntu-it
<zelrikriando> it says that linux-generic is not valid
<robby> ok ill check that
<robby> thnx
<bigjohnto> anyone familiar with xming?
<robby> ill brb if taht doesnt work
<AlessandroD> I have a probtem connecting t a Windows computer via Ethernet cable DHCP
<jrib> robby: be sure to post that log if you come back :)
<willcodeforwork> is it possible to upgrade just *one* package? apt-get upgrade [packagename]  tries to update everything
<zelrikriando> the operation linux-generic is not valid
<jrib> willcodeforwork: apt-get install package
<willcodeforwork> jrib: it's reinstalling the same version
<apex`> can i do screenshot from console?
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD can you be more specific?
<zelrikriando> sethk?
<sethk> zelrikriando, sorry, try:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-generic
<jrib> willcodeforwork: what does 'apt-cache policy PACKAGE' show you?
<pdxuser> When I start Ubuntu off a CD, I get this error as the desktop loads: "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.  The last error message was: Did not receive a reply."  It says this will affect aesthetics like themes and sounds, and that GNOME will try to restart the Settings Daemon next time.  This doesn't seem like a big deal, does it?  Could it be related at all to what's causing my computer to lock up when I try
<sethk> zelrikriando, you need a command, and "linux-generic" is in the command position, so it's complaining.
<Knight_Lord> apex` try screendump
<jrib> pdxuser: you got cut off at "lock up when I try"
<zelrikriando> ok
<zelrikriando> done already Oo
<willcodeforwork> jrib: http://pastie.caboo.se/46951
<zelrikriando> is it normal that it went fast?
<kane77> me > /dev/bed
<cchance> How do i lock the settings in firefox so that it stays on port 8080 so that no one will go past my internet filtering
<jrib> willcodeforwork: seems like you have the latest version
<willcodeforwork> hmm, it's not though
<apex`> Knight_Lord, ok
<jrib> !info imagemagick dapper
<con-man> how do I send a global message to all users connected to my computer
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.5 (dapper), package size 1577 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<zelrikriando> and it doesnt fix my problem at all
<con-man> anyone?
<Askar> I cannot change my ubuntu main menu icon...please help!
<willcodeforwork> trying to install 6.3.2 or later
<sethk> zelrikriando, it should take a bit of time, at least a minute.
<AlessandroD> I have a Ubuntu/Windws box connected to a Windows box via an Ethernet cable. Network works on Win<->Win, but Ubu<->Win Does't work. I've been told to use dhclient . I've used it and it haven't worked. I can paste the output if needed...
<con-man> someone?
<jrib> willcodeforwork: why do you believe it is not?
<con-man> I forget the command
<poningru> con-man: talkd
<jrib> con-man: wall
<poningru> or that
<willcodeforwork> jrib: I have 6.3.1 on my laptop, and it has a feature that 6.2.4 does not
<pfein_> So I just picked up a second card (USB), in addition to my laptop's built-in one.  How can I get amarok to use it?
<con-man> how do I send a global message to all users connected to my computer
<con-man> jrib: that doesnt really do anything
<alka> how i can to use root mode, because i don't can after installing with cd
<willcodeforwork> con-man: echo "test" | wall
<mrpoundsign> ugh.  evolution-exchange is off by an hour (not updated for new DST in the Pacific timezone)
<Nemes> Is there a command to append a line to an existing file?
<aim1159> gwern_:      ??
<jrib> willcodeforwork: do 'apt-cache policy imagemagick' on the laptop and find out where it is from.  Are they both dapper?
<zelrikriando> it took 2sec
<cchance> How do i lock the settings in firefox so that it stays on port 8080 so that no one will go past my internet filtering
<sethk> Nemes,   cat whatever >> filename
<willcodeforwork> jrib: laptop is OS X, imagemagick compiled manually
<erUSUL> Nemes: echo "line" >> file
<Nemes> Thanks
<sethk> Nemes, in general,  ">> filename"   means "add to filename"
<shatrat> !sudo | alka You dont log in as root in ubuntu.
<ubotu> alka You dont log in as root in ubuntu.: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* IcemanV9 kicks evince for not printing correctly (will have to install acroread)
<AlessandroD> I have a Ubuntu/Windws box connected to a Windows box via an Ethernet cable. Network works on Win<->Win, but Ubu<->Win Does't work. I've been told to use dhclient . I've used it and it haven't worked. I can paste the output if needed...
<exs> does anyone know any bootable  ubuntu cd that incorperates the nvidia driver and beryl/compiz so that you can stick it in a computer (without installing) and have the beryl 3d/compiz experience straight away?
<jrib> willcodeforwork: yes, you have the latest version in the repositories, you'll needs to compile manually if you don't want the version in the repositories (or check !backports)
<Nemes> sethk, thank you very much
<gwern_> aim1159 . (8
<Askar> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<warlock> evo_
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD you shouldn't need to use dhclient in any special way
<willcodeforwork> ugh, do they stop releasing packages for certain distros (i.e., dapper)?
<evo_> warlock
<con-man> ireally wish my sound would work
<aim1159> gwern_: .   ?
<warlock> now I can't upload files to the ftp eaither, you told me to chmod 555 /var/www/pub
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD why do you say it only works in one direction? What are you using for testing?
<evo_> you want to upload files?
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD are you trying to ping the IP?
<aim1159> gwern_:  ubuntu  ?
<ardchoille> bluffer_: Just got back. good to see your system is working now :)
<jrib> Askar: do you feel comfortable exploring gconf-editor to change your icon?  It's somewhere in /apps/panel...
<cables> willcodeforwork, they backport security updates/bugfixes but not the whole new versions of software.
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD do you have a DHCP server in the windows box?
<evo_> but you dont want to be able to download?
<warlock> Yes, but not edit/remove/create new folders in the dir /var/www/pub - just upload files and be able to download them
<cchance> How do i lock the settings in firefox so that it stays on port 8080 so that no one will go past my internet filtering
<willcodeforwork> weak
<Askar> jrib: Yeah..tried that..still no sucess
<Knight_Lord> cchance what do you mean by locking the settings?
<gwern_> aim1159  
<cchance> i mean so they cant be changed
<aim1159> gwern_:  
<gwern_> aim1159  (8
<Knight_Lord> cchance I don't think you can restrict which port firefox accesses pages at
<warlock> Any ideas evo_ ?
<warlock> brb, gonna go grab a smoke mate
<zelrikriando> maybe I should delete ubuntu and restart from scratch
<Knight_Lord> cchance the syntax URL:port should always work
<gwern_>  .       ((8
<jrib> gwern_: english
<Knight_Lord> cchance you can block at the firewall level though
<cchance> well something has got to give. They keep getting around it and ive keept adding the proxie sites to the list i have 23 now
<AlessandroD> trying to ping results in "Network unreachable" or something like that.. What I tried to say is that I dual boot, and with windows it worbs, so the problem isn't the physical layer
<Knight_Lord> cchance what are you trying to do?
<syntaxshadow> finally
<syntaxshadow> i got in
<bobblag> mauryli, vieni in ubuntu-it
<syntaxshadow> hi everyone
<cchance> Keep them from using any other port besides 8080 and the official stuff like ftp and pop
<Knight_Lord> cchance why don't you firewall the rest then?
<cchance> so they always go through my filter
<zelrikriando> HeLLO ?
<syntaxshadow> hi
<megafauna> hi, where is my xorg.config (graphics driver file) stored so I can back it up? /etc....
<Knight_Lord> cchance if you block firefox they will use konqueror
<Knight_Lord> cchance and then opera, and then lynx
<Knight_Lord> cchance and so on
<cchance> because the setup i did had me install other stuff and i dont know what to do
<zelrikriando> sethk?
<cchance> But that is restricted on the other accounts
<willcodeforwork> jrib: any clues as to how the package was compiled? so I can try to get as close as possible?
<evo_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> zelrikriando, hold on a moment, I'm on a call here.
<syntaxshadow> wow alot of ppl need help
<cchance> to download stuff via a synaptic or add/remove
<Knight_Lord> cchance so the other accounts don't have shell access?
<zelrikriando> oh no O_O I lost my helper
<cchance> no
<syntaxshadow> I need help with a printer driver
<AlessandroD> I have a Ubuntu/Windws box connected to a Windows box via an Ethernet cable. Network works on Win<->Win, but Ubu<->Win Does't work. I've been told to use dhclient . I've used it and it haven't worked. I can paste the output if needed...
<Knight_Lord> cchance I have doubts it's possible to do that
<syntaxshadow> not sure if there is a que to wait in or what
<Knight_Lord> cchance I would certainly not rely on it
<jrib> willcodeforwork: apt-get source imagemagick    take a look at debian/rules
<willcodeforwork> jrib: thanks
<cchance> any way.
<Knight_Lord> cchance try installing IP tables
<Knight_Lord> cchance and build a nice firewall with fwbuilder
<cchance> i ahve that
<cchance> have*
<Knight_Lord> cchance it's quite easy to use
<Knight_Lord> cchance and works great
<cchance> forget it
<zelrikriando> *take the ticket #1454334 and wait*
<Knight_Lord> cchance why is that?
<syntaxshadow> so can anyone help out or what do i have to do to get someone to help me find a Dell all in one 922 printer driver
<syntaxshadow> or an alternative
<syntaxshadow> you ran him off knight lord
<Knight_Lord> I tried my best
<pdxmitch> Sorry, got logged off.  When I start Ubuntu off a CD on my old computer, I get an error saying the GNOME Settings Daemon couldn't start, that the last error was that there was no reply received, that this would effect things like themes and sounds, and that GNOME would try starting the Settings Daemon again next time.
<syntaxshadow> what happened?
<Checkka> is it possible to setup ubuntu as both a desktop and a server?
<fisheye> hi
<exs> does anyone know any bootable  ubuntu cd that incorperates the nvidia driver and beryl/compiz so that you can stick it in a computer (without installing) and have the beryl 3d/compiz experience straight away?
<syntaxshadow> hi fisheye
<fisheye> anyone from portugal ? :)
<jrib> Askar: gconf-editor works here, just find the object that corresponds to the icon, check "use_custom_icon" and set a "custom_icon" path
<pdxmitch> Could this be at all related to the fact that my old computer locks up after I click the install icon?
<syntaxshadow> my ubuntu had an nvidia driver exs
<syntaxshadow> but i dont  know about other
<evo_> syntaxshadow: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Dell
<pdxmitch> It waits, and waits, and waits, then it's locked up.
<evo_> looks like it's not supported?
<exs> syntaxshadow:  yeah, but I want the live cd to have it auto-run with beryl/compiz
<Knight_Lord> syntaxshadow he wanted to prevent someone from accessing the internet by blocking firefox to a given port. not much i could do to change his mind
<syntaxshadow> not sure then
<Knight_Lord> fisheye yes
<fisheye> im getting some sort of error when i try to confiugure the keyboard
<syntaxshadow> ah
<pdxmitch> In fact, all of Ubuntu runs absurdly slowly.  It takes several minutes for icons to start showing up.
<syntaxshadow> well knight if someone isn't going to debate with an open mind dont wast your ascii
<Bigmac> Feist has seemed to make all of my internet connections seem to stop working.
<fisheye> it says erro wen activating or configuring XKB
<AlessandroD> Knight falas portugus?
<syntaxshadow> thanks for the link evo i am going check it out right now
<syntaxshadow> brb
<Knight_Lord> syntaxshadow i tried to explain that there's no such feature in firefox and that even if there was that would not be enough to stop them from using other browsers to access other ports
<fisheye> s tugas
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD falo
<AlessandroD> ajuda se eu explicar meu problema em PT?
<Knight_Lord> Sim, but we better speak in english, or somewhere else
<evo_> syntaxshadow: i'm afraid it's very bad news regarding your printer, but you're welcome ;)
<AlessandroD> ok...
<ante> can somebody tell me how i can remove some files from my desktop (or pc) when they are locked?
<bruenig> ante, sudo rm them
<ante> bruenig, what is that
<Knight_Lord> ante if you have shell access you can usually just cd to the Desktop directory
<Knight_Lord> ante have you ever used a shell? Do you know what it is?
<bruenig> ante, applications>accessories>terminal and the command is sudo rm file (replace file with what it actually is)
<ante> Knight_Lord, no
<Knight_Lord> ante follow bruenig's instructions
<maris> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bruenig> ante, I don't know if that is a good thing or bad thing, I guess that means ubuntu has really advanced, which is good.
<eavawter> hello A/all
<Slart> hmm.. is it worth the trouble to compile my own kernel? it seems the kernel boys are a couple of versions ahead of what ubuntu gives me
<zelrikriando> I need an expert OO
<bruenig> !kernel
<syntaxshadow> man it has been a while since i was in a chat room
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Knight_Lord> bruenig I think it's good
<eavawter> any one here that can help me with ndiswrapper?
<Slart> or is this a "if it aint broke..."
<matkix0s> What is the fastest way to install decoders for WMA, MP3 and others? I just want to install as many as I can!
<matkix0s> !decoders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decoders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !codecs | matkix0s
<ubotu> matkix0s: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<syntaxshadow> taking about to get used to keeping up with the speed of a chatroom
<jrib> syntaxshadow: s/chatroom/channel
<fisheye> crap, i cant do it... im getting this configuration error in XKB.... something wrong with some libraries...
<willcodeforwork> jrib: where does it put debian/rules?
<bruenig> !prefix | syntaxshadow it is all pretty bearable if you do this
<ubotu> syntaxshadow it is all pretty bearable if you do this: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<AlessandroD> so, I think my problem has to do with ubuntu not assigning IPv4 addrasses
<Knight_Lord> fisheye what are you trying to do?
<jrib> willcodeforwork: you'll get an imagemagick* directory with debian/rules inside
<fisheye> put my keyboard in portuguese
<syntaxshadow> what do you mean jrib?
<syntaxshadow> \
<ante> this is the thing, i put some mp3 foledrs from cd to my desktop, and now there is a key which means that i can`t put them in trash
<willcodeforwork> ooh, in CWD, got it
<fisheye> but i get an error message from some libraries
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD where is your DHCP server?
<AlessandroD> 192.168.0.1
<jrib> syntaxshadow: s/foo/bar  means replace "foo" with "bar"
* hendaus back
<syntaxshadow> i am just saying the chat is moving fast and it is a bit harder to keep up
<Knight_Lord> fisheye how are you trying to put it? In console or X?
<hendaus> somebody help me :)
<hendaus> please
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD is that the windows box?
<fisheye> i'm using the gui, in gnome
<zelrikriando> hendaus no
<Knight_Lord> fisheye try from a xterminal to do the following
<bruenig> ante, ok go to applications>accessories>terminal and do this for me "cd Desktop" and then do "sudo rm *.mp3" just copy and paste those into the terminal
<zelrikriando> me first :)
<german> alguien habla casttellano
<AlessandroD> yes... but my box dual with win,. I' m in win since net doesn't work in ubuntu
<bruenig> ante, oh did you say folders?
<eavawter> any one know anything about ndiswrapper .. can you please pm me?
<syntaxshadow> i keep seeing ppls ip addys
<syntaxshadow> that is kinda uncomfortable
<fisheye> in the x terminal
<Knight_Lord> fisheye setxkbmap -layout pt
<fisheye> sure
<syntaxshadow> saw a guy that was able to hide it.
<cables> How does one add an action to the Keyboard Shortcut list?
<syntaxshadow> wonder how he did that
<jrib> !cloak | syntaxshadow
<ubotu> syntaxshadow: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Slart> ok, I read the stuff about the kernel.. my question still stands.. is compiling my own kernel worth it? or are the kernels ubuntu gives me good enough that I won't notice the difference?
<paitken> I just did 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and then I did 'apt-get upgrade'..I login to my system after another reboot and I have no menus.  Any suggestions?
<hendaus> can anyone tell me how to convert a movie .dat to make it burn as vcd?
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD Do your ubuntu computer is connected to a windows computer that is connected to the net?
<syntaxshadow> !cloak | syntaxshadow
<fisheye> done, got no message
<bruenig> cables, you don't in gnome, you can get packages xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config to bind a command to a keyboard shortcut if you want
<syntaxshadow> hmmm
<jrib> syntaxshadow: read what ubotu said (especially the link)
<zelrikriando> !help
<cables> bruenig, thank you, I'll look into that. Gnome should really have this...
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AlessandroD> Knight, exacly that
<Knight_Lord> !es |german
<ubotu> german: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fisheye> hey, it worked, thanks Knight_Lord
<Knight_Lord> fisheye I don't use Gnome so I can't really help you with the control panel issue
<fisheye> i'll reboot and see if i still get the same error. (obrigado)
<Knight_Lord> fisheye this setting will not remain after reboot
<fisheye> youre a KDE man?
<Knight_Lord> fisheye de nada :-)
<fisheye> oh crap
<Knight_Lord> fisheye I use wmaker actually
<fisheye> well, then i'll se if i can reinstall the libraries
<fisheye> wmaker, never heard of it
<Knight_Lord> fisheye can you paste the error you get somewhere or send it to me?
<fisheye> can i pm it?
<Knight_Lord> fisheye you can also put the setxkbmap command in some script file but that's not so kosher
<Knight_Lord> yes
<Dumahen> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fisheye> naaa, this error is just a symptom, i got to take care of it
<freesun> anyone wills to pm me hint how to get my GDI printer to work again, it stopped working few days ago after ubuntu update... now driver won't install again
<syntaxshadow> hey evo you still there?
<Knight_Lord> fisheye that's probably true
<syntaxshadow> i am not sure about that link you sent me. what were you trying to tell me with it evo_?
<fisheye> i found the pacages in synaptic
<fisheye> going to try and reinstall them
<syntaxshadow> so what is cloak
<AlessandroD> Knight, exacly that
<cld2> LjL: with apt-file I can find out what pkg Intrinsic.h is in? is that correct?
<Knight_Lord> fisheye that doesn't help must often
<syntaxshadow> !cloak | syntaxshadow
<syntaxshadow> hmm
<fisheye> mmm
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD i'm not entirely sure if windows comes with a DHCP server
<fisheye> can i pm the error to you knight?
<syntaxshadow> ah interesting
<Knight_Lord> fisheye yes
<syntaxshadow> it activates a bot
<exs> why is sled (suse linux) from linux tracker.org always have over 4,000 leechers??
<syntaxshadow> i miss evo
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD you would have to setup a static address for your ubuntu system in that case
<syntaxshadow> she/he was my only hope
<syntaxshadow> and now she/he is gone
<syntaxshadow> T_T
<AlessandroD> I don't quite know... I dual with windows and in windws it says "address obtained by DHCP"
<paitken> I just did 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and then I did 'apt-get upgrade'..I login to my system after another reboot and I have no menus.  Any suggestions?
<zelrikriando> T_T
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD yes but windows gets it's DHCP address from your ISP or your router
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD your windows box has 2 network cards correct?
<paitken> http://bigp.ath.cx:8080/Screenshot.png
<syntaxshadow> hmmm
<warlock> I'm back evo_
<syntaxshadow> i wonder if evo_ was a bot
<AlessandroD> no, no, it gets from the other machine, this I'm sure of: my IP is 192.168.0.115
<warlock> Any ideas of how to sort out my problem?
<syntaxshadow> hi warlock
<_Roman> Can anyone tell me how I can generate an encrypted password (such as the one stored in /etc/shadow) and output it to stdout?
<warlock> hi?
<syntaxshadow> i have been trying to contact evo_ to no avail
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD do you know what DHCP is?
<AlessandroD> yes
<syntaxshadow> she/he sent me a link and i am not sure what she was tryign to tell me
<syntaxshadow> trying*
<warlock> aha
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD ok, so your windows machine has 2 networks cards , 1 with DHCP and another one with fixed IP, correct?
<syntaxshadow> maybe you can help
<syntaxshadow> let me paste the link
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD and your ubuntu is connected to the fixed IP cards of the windows machine correct?
<Pooky> does anyone know how to get m4a type files playing under gstreamer? I keep getting an error even though I've installed what I believe are all the necessary plugins
<syntaxshadow> http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Dell
<fetcher> hmm, the Ubuntu 6.10 install CD is booting into a graphics mode that my older LCD monitor can't display.  Is there a way to force plain VGA, or text mode?
<syntaxshadow> that is what she sent me when i asked for a dell all in one 922 printer driver
<syntaxshadow> i am guessing she is just telling me that i am up the creek without a paddle
<Knight_Lord> fetcher I think you can hit F3 during boot to get a list of optional boot modes
<AlessandroD> no, it goes like "Internet <--PPPOE--> Other Cmp (Win) <--Ethernet IPv4--> MyBox(Win/Ubuntu)"
<fetcher> it shows the initial dark "ubuntu" graphic w/ progress bar, then the display goes "Out of Range" when it tries to start Xorg
<syntaxshadow> i know i keep using she
<syntaxshadow> i think evo is a she
<syntaxshadow> i dunno
<syntaxshadow>    /shrug
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD ok then your Other Cmp has a DHCP server and 2 NICs
<fetcher> Knight_Lord: thanks
<evo_> a he!
<syntaxshadow> yea she is back
<syntaxshadow> or he
<syntaxshadow> i am stillnot sure
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD And MyBox in windows works with DHCP, that's what you say correcT?
<evo_> your printer relies on your host OS to do it's dirty work
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me?
<syntaxshadow> damn phone brb
<evo_> sorta like a winmodem
<fisheye> anyone use Processing?
<AlessandroD> yes
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD if that is so you should check your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Dumahen> can i upgrade ubuntu 6.06(LTS) to Kubuntu?
<warlock> I can't seem to find my pure-ftpd.conf file, could anyone help me out to locate it?
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | zelrikriando
<ubotu> zelrikriando: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<evo_> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf
<warlock> well, wheres the "general" config file in there?
<zelrikriando> too many questions
<warlock> AltLog MinUID NoAnonymous PAMAuthentication PureDB UnixAuthentication <- only thing I find
<zelrikriando> and no answer
<evo_> those are the config files, go through them
<IndyGunFreak> zelrikriando: well, start with the first one and move on,
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD and make sure if contains something like: auto eth0           iface eth0 inet dhcp
<zelrikriando> FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<AlessandroD> it does, I've setted it myself
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD and then you can do /etc/init.d/network restart
<zelrikriando> Indy I am here since 8hours
<zelrikriando> or more
<warlock> weird config files, there's like nothing to edit :P
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD this should restart the network and get an IP by DHCP
<warlock> however, evo_ got a solution for my problem?
<Dumahen> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD you can check if it succeeded by doing ifconfig
<IndyGunFreak> well, i've only been actually here 30min.
<zelrikriando> good for you
<AlessandroD> Knight: I've done this already, but it doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> goo dluck
<zelrikriando> I want to make my sound card work
<AlessandroD> can I PM my ifconfig output?
<VoV>   ,     !
<VoV>  ,..      !
<VoV>  -  !
<VoV>  ,     60 (  10   )
<VoV>   .    ,     .
<VoV> http://k6.pyramc.com?p=484
<IndyGunFreak> get a walkman
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD sure you can
<bruenig> VoV, what was that
<zelrikriando> I tried to intall all the features for alsa with the install gui
<bruenig> oh bot
<IndyGunFreak> wierdos
<zelrikriando> after that I tried to install packages manually
<warlock> I have a ftp account called "pub" (using pure-ftpd) - I was wondering how to make the dir /var/www/pub so people cannot delete files/edit files/or create dirs - just be able to upload files and download(read) them anyone?
<grayman> i wonder what was that encoding that it used that ubuntu was unable to display
<zelrikriando> I am still trying to figure out what to do
<bruenig> grayman, well go to that link, you shall see
<zelrikriando> I dont understand the forums
<lexual> is it just me, or is gnucash currently not installable in feisty?
<bruenig> !feisty | lexual
<ubotu> lexual: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<grayman> bruening, not that i fear to catch a virus :P
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: they never learn..lol
<AlessandroD> Knight: PM'd it
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD strangely enough I didn't get anything
<thinh> anyone good with docking stattion and external monitor?
<bruenig> grayman, virus in linux, good one
<AlessandroD> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<fisheye> cant i change the keyborad when configuring xorg?
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems,
<AlessandroD> just seein
<fisheye> oooo
<bruenig> !register | AlessandroD
<zelrikriando> on the alsa website there helps to install alsa-driver alsa-lib and alsa-utils...how are they related with the GUI install features of alsa ?
<ubotu> AlessandroD: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bruenig> !pm | AlessandroD
<ubotu> AlessandroD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<fisheye> thats why you didint get my pm Knight!!
<zelrikriando> why do I  get weird messages each time I try a command line from a forum
<Knight_Lord> fisheye no i didn't get anything
<fisheye> and i just thought you were a bad guy :)
<thinh> i have a issue with my external monitor connected to a docking station] 
<Knight_Lord> fisheye :-)
<zelrikriando> why is my sound card not working
<bruenig> thinh, really] 
<thinh> the external is connected via dvi contact on the docking station
<zelrikriando> why is nobody answering me
<Knight_Lord> zelrikriando unfortunately a common symptom
<matkix0s> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> !patience | zelrikriando
<ubotu> zelrikriando: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> zelrikriando: because you are asking vague questions with no information
<Knight_Lord> zelrikriando do you know what card you have?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zelrikriando> yes I know
<Knight_Lord> zelrikriando care to inform us?
<zelrikriando> and yes I am patient since this morning
<thinh> the screen comes on during boot the moment i go into xwindows my external goes blank and my internal screeen goes on
<bruenig> lol, he just answered yes
<zelrikriando> it is written somewhere on this chat
<fisheye> i'm registerd now, so you should see it
<zelrikriando> hold on
<zelrikriando> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<grayman> lol that's a funnt link
<thinh> so what do i need to route the graphics back to the external monitor in xwindow
<grayman> *funny
<thinh> i have a nvidia quatro go fx1400
<francois_> hi, how do i see package version history ?
<thinh> it worked fine right after the installation but after i uppgraded to new nvidia drivers it hasnt been working
<hon> where should I talk about feisty?
<francois_> hon: ubuntu+1
<zelrikriando> I installed ubuntu a few days ago, I dont have sound even tho the lspci is seeing a controller
<jrib> zelrikriando: you should try the mailing list or forums if no one can help you here
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: theya re to confusing..lol
<fisheye> still not geting in knight_lord?
<x-Dieu> francois_  see the file /var/log/dpkg.log
<terlmann> help ! my sound is broke !
<Eifersucht> haha
<terlmann> my alsa shows cards
<Eifersucht> mine too
<thinh> anyone know what my problem is?
<Eifersucht> as well as wireless
<terlmann> and my system shows it
<jrib> !enter
<zelrikriando> when I do sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-generic , it takes only 5seconds to go through
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<terlmann> breezy badger
<zelrikriando> I was asked to do it to try to fix this error :
<Alonea> anyone have any experience with installing fglrx drivers for ATI cards on AMD64 machines? Driver wont install http://pastebin.ca/394315
<Alonea> also this is what flgrxinfo outputs http://pastebin.ca/395303
<zelrikriando> WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<AlessandroD> Knight, going to send you output
<zelrikriando> followed by this error :
<warlock> I have a ftp account called "pub" (using pure-ftpd) - I was wondering how to make the dir /var/www/pub so people cannot delete files/edit files/or create dirs - just be able to upload files and download(read) them, anyone?
<zelrikriando> FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<terlmann> I need to know how to configure sound : i have 3 cards(2 dummies ) and one real one ,but my sound output is not feeding to the card I use.
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | zelrikriando
<ubotu> zelrikriando: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cld2> how can I add an option to one of my /etc/alterntives?
<Eifersucht> terlmann did you try alsaconf ?
<syntaxshadow> back sorry
<syntaxshadow> evo you there?
<terlmann> no such bird
<Eifersucht> =/
<terlmann> no alsaconf
<syntaxshadow> lame she logged
<terlmann> the sound card works though
<syntaxshadow> that is about right
<Eifersucht> ermmm..... do you know if you have the alsa configurator installed ?
<terlmann> just it is not pipeing it right
<Eifersucht> oh
<Eifersucht> so you hear sound ?
<syntaxshadow> well looks like cups is my only alt
<terlmann> none
<syntaxshadow> wish me luck guys
<terlmann> did before the kernel install
<syntaxshadow> maybe some warluck hehe
<AlessandroD> Knight, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10410/
<Eifersucht> you just updated the kernel ?
<terlmann> custom compile , it works.
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD did you get my pm?
<terlmann> the logs show all clear
<Knight_Lord> AlessandroD yea I saw yours
<Eifersucht> hermmm
<terlmann> #0 dummy | #1 midi fake #3 via ac97
<Eifersucht> I dont know what to tell you man
<terlmann> it wont pipe the sound to 3
<terlmann> how do I change the output twixt cards ?
<Eifersucht> i have always used alsaconf in the past and everything worked
<Eifersucht> I cant get any sound out of the one I have now though
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Question
<Eifersucht> just bought a new lappy and no wireless or sound
<Eifersucht> shoot Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> Sometimes -- KDE based aps (amarok) get messed up with the tray icon
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: is your wifi supported in Linux?
<delmar> hey everyone. I'm having a wierd problem - when installing ubuntu 6.10 it simply will not detect the network card. I have tried netgear, 3com & intel cards, and different slots, (abit vp6 board) and every time the cards detect during Bios Post, they work in windows on the same box, but the ununtu install keeps saying no network controler found... alt-f2 to the other console and 'lspci' shows nothing....empty.. really wierd.
<Cpudan80> in the notification area that is
<Eifersucht> i dunno
<Cpudan80> Like - the icon will show up - but on the desktop or something
<Eifersucht> i think the card might be too new
<Cpudan80> Any ideas?
<Pollywog> if not you might have to use ndiswrapper
<Pollywog> I have not had to use it
<Eifersucht> well from what i have seen Pollywog i think i will have to
<tier`> heh i been screwin with ndiswrapper and fwcutter for 3 days now... and im so close to getting my wireless nic working it hurts haha
<Eifersucht> i have never used it though nor do i know where to start
<mrpoundsign> so, does anyone know about evolution-exchange calendar not being in sync with the new timezone changes?  All my meetings are off by an hour.
<Eifersucht> I just got a new gateway MT3750 and neither sound nor wireless are working
<Pollywog> as for sound, you might try Googling for a solution and it might involve compiling drivers if alsaconf does not work
<Pollywog> module-assistant makes it easier
<Eifersucht> yeah i wouldnt know how to compile a driver at all
<Pollywog> module-assistant is the ticket then
<Eifersucht> well i think I was trying to get that going yesterday Polly but it wouldnt work right
<Pollywog> what sound card?
<Pelo> Eifersucht,  there's probably a howto somewhere to help you
<Eifersucht> yeah
<Eifersucht> well
<newbie_> hi everybody
<Eifersucht> i dunno what soundcard
<Pollywog> onboard sound?
* Pelo would like a howto setup a cups printer in CLI
<Eifersucht> i am reinstalling ubuntu right now
<Pollywog> k
<Eifersucht> yes onboard
<riddlebox> does anyone use sonicwall vpn?
<Pollywog> chipset?
<Eifersucht> ermmmm
<Eifersucht> not sure
<Eifersucht> lol
<Eifersucht> well intel
<Eifersucht> ?
<Pelo> Eifersucht,  if you now your motherboard maker and model, you can look it up easily
<Eifersucht> i think it comes up with like ATI something
<Knight_Lord> Is there any gnome equivalent to .xinitrc?
<Pollywog> .xsession ?
<Eifersucht> hold on Polly
<Eifersucht> i need to take the CD out and reboot
<Pollywog> I think Gome uses .xsession
<Pollywog> k
<Roadrunner1985> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<jmhodges> hey, hows the ATI support in Feisty Fawn? Anything crazy atm?
<newbie_> ..../sysinfo
<Knight_Lord> Pollywog is .xsession invoked even from gdm?
<Alonea> anyone have any experience with installing fglrx drivers for ATI cards on AMD64 machines? Driver wont install http://pastebin.ca/394315
<Alonea> also this is what flgrxinfo outputs http://pastebin.ca/395303
<Pollywog> from gdm, I don't think so
<tracy> would running beryl affect battery life on a laptop? (recently my battery has sucked. about the time i put on beryl. wondering if its a coincidence?)
<Eifersucht> ok Polly I am starting up
<Pollywog> k
<Knight_Lord> Pollywog anything that can be used from  gdm?
<syntaxshadow> this is lame
<syntaxshadow> i cant get a driver for my printer
<syntaxshadow> i mean i can't be the only one with this problem
<Pollywog> Knight_Lord: there is but I don't recall specifics
<syntaxshadow> how does anyone else do it
<tracy> syntaxshadow, you just reminded me to look my printer up. what kind do you have?
<Pelo> syntaxshadow,   local printer ? in cups ?  what printer ?
<francois_> syntaxshadow: driver ?
<syntaxshadow> dell all in one 922
<Pollywog> Knight_Lord: is this something for a single user or systemwide?
<syntaxshadow> yeah i can't find a driver that works
<syntaxshadow> single user
<Pollywog> Knight_Lord: there are scripts
<syntaxshadow> i tried cups
<syntaxshadow> didn't work
<mahuyar> How can I disable the adept notifier in the task bar?
<jrib> !enter | syntaxshadow
<ubotu> syntaxshadow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<francois_> syntaxshadow: did you copy the file from the supplier into the right directory ?
<Pelo> syntaxshadow,  have you looked it up on the dell site ?
#ubuntu 2007-03-15
<syntaxshadow> yeah i looked it up on the dell site and they do not have drivers for linux
<jrib> syntaxshadow: try lexmark drivers too, dells are just rebranded lexmarks
<francois_> jrib: do you know how to downgrade packages ?
<syntaxshadow> what are you saying francois?
<jrib> francois_: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<francois_> syntaxshadow: gimme a sec, i'll give you a link,
<Pelo> syntaxshadow,  does that printer have an emulation mode ? like epson or ibm ?
<Roadrunner1985> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Hammwell> is ubuntu good for server-y stuff? or would gentoo be better? or is that a silly question?
<zelrikriando> how to uninstall a package installed manually ?
<francois_> jrib: how can i see package history ?
<syntaxshadow> i saw a sight that said a guy tried lexmarks drivers and the did not work as well
<predtech> #rd.pl
<syntaxshadow> site*
<jrib> francois_: what do you mean by that exactly?  Is 'apt-cache policy PACKAGE' what you want?
<Knight_Lord> Pollywog single user
<Knight_Lord> Pollywog what scripts?
<Pelo> syntaxshadow,   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217106&highlight=dell+922
<jrib> syntaxshadow: have you been to linuxprinting.org?
<Eifersucht> Pollywog: ok first thing I am going to need to do is get this wireless working..... want to help me out ?
<syntaxshadow> yeah
<francois_> jrib: thank you, i can never remember that line, i'll write it down, :)
<syntaxshadow> my printer is under paperweight T_T
<Pollywog> Knight_Lord: there are scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d for systemwide use
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: which card?
<syntaxshadow> cool
<syntaxshadow> thanks pelo
<tier`> heh i dont even want to attempt printing on my linux box considering ill be trying to print from a printer hooked to a windows pc in another room haha
<syntaxshadow> let me see if that works
<Eifersucht> ok so how am i to figure that out Pollywog ?
<Eifersucht> lspci ?
<syntaxshadow> if it does i will be back for a big pat on the back
<tier`> lspci would be a good start
<syntaxshadow> brb
<Pollywog> yes lspci might help
<Eifersucht> ok well got that
<thinh> what is the command for switching between internal and external monitor?
<Eifersucht> I see 2 ethernet controllers come up
<Pollywog> Knight_Lord: look at the gdm configs I think they mention the user config files
<Pollywog> I do not have gdm installed here
<hendaus> helpers !! is there any converter from .DAT to .iso?
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: you can also look in menu System > Info center
<Eifersucht> I think it is going to be the second one which says   Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8185 (rev 20)
<Pelo> hendaus,  google and ubuntuforum are your friends,  search for dat2iso
<Factory> Anyone here familiar with the website called stickam? if so you may have the answer to my webcam related question =] 
<Knight_Lord> Pollywog seems like there's an option in the gnome control panle
<Pollywog> Knight_Lord: yes I think there is
<Roadrunner1985> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Factory> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: I think there is a Linux driver for that
<Pollywog> I am checking
<Eifersucht> yeah I found it yesterday but could not seem to get it working
<Eifersucht> or i think i found it
<Pollywog> is this a laptop?
<tier`> about installing nvidia drivers... do those restricted repositories come on the live cd or will i need to be online to access them?
<Eifersucht> yeah
<Eifersucht> Gateway MT3705
<Eifersucht> or 3750
<Eifersucht> something like that
<Alonea> was that bot for me? because i have been following that...
<thinh> anyone able to help me with external monitor for laptop?
<Factory> tier`, Pretty sure you'll need to be on ther interne.
<Factory> internet*
<Factory> Which shouldn't be a problem, seeing as how you'
<Factory> re on it right now =)
<tier`> im on a windows pc right now, im still in the midst of fiddling with the evil broadcomm 43xx chipset ;)
<Roachclit> anyone really good with ubuntu's wireless set up and yet I went thru the help cummunity
<cheeseboy> is it possible to watch youtube on linux?
<Factory> Ah, hardware restrictions are no fun =(
<Alonea> tier`: oh yes. i got that too
<Factory> Yes, cheeseboy
<jrib> !flash | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Factory> cheeseboy,  you need to install flash
<Alonea> tier`: you rmmod bcm43xx?
<Knight_Lord> cheeseboy yes, you need to install flash9
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: maybe not... have you looked here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191776&highlight=realtek+8185
<dibblego> is it possible to turn on VNC for a user remotely?
<Knight_Lord> dibblego yes
<tier`> alonea: yeah, seems im missing some more firmware. i gotta get that wl_apsta.o file or whatever
<dibblego> Knight_Lord, how abouts?
<Knight_Lord> dibblego what exactly do you want to do?
<Roachclit> guys I have a PCMCIA card installed on my Dell Inspiron 8000
<dibblego> Knight_Lord, just connect by VNC to the machine
<hendaus> bruenig,  excuse me but i try cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever nameofiso.iso, and the cd writer burn the video 11 minutes
<Factory> Roachclit, wayyyy cool dude
<tier`> the firmware that was extracted from the drivers on my windows pc weren't enough. it's still giving me complains about missing nonsense when i check dmesg so
<Knight_Lord> dibblego in a new x server? or like in windows sharing the desktop?
<Alonea> tier`: uuwa? which broadcom card you got?
<bruenig> hendaus, so it worked, good
<dibblego> Knight_Lord, sharing the desktop
<Eifersucht> No Pollywog but I have found in the ubuntu forums people with the same prob with the same model laptop
<Knight_Lord> dibblego spying style :-)
<Knight_Lord> dibblego ok then you need something other than vnc
<tier`> wmp11 v2.7, the start of it all. Broadcomm 4301 hahaha.
<dibblego> Knight_Lord, not exactly in this case :)
<xamox> anyone know why my sound quit working? it was working, I accidentally removed all the groups I was from. Now it doesn't work, added myself to the audio group but it's still not working.
<Knight_Lord> dibblego it's called x11vnc
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: you tried ndiswrapper?
<Roachclit> well the problem is Factory I can't get my wireless to wkr
<Eifersucht> nope not yet
<dibblego> Knight_Lord, ok thanks
<hendaus> bruenig,  yes but why the movie works 11 minutes,and the film is 1 hour
<Knight_Lord> dibblego you might be able to get it by doing apt-get install x11vnc if it's available
<Factory> Roahclit, what is the model and make?
<Eifersucht> seems like the only way anyone has been able to get it working
<Knight_Lord> dibblego even then i'm not entirely sure if it's gonna work
<Eifersucht> somewhat anyway
<panfist> can anyone help me with a problem with VirtualBox? None of my VMs can format a partition when im trying to install them
<Factory> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Roachclit> Linksys...something
<Factory> And have you looked at that?
<Roachclit> Factory I went thru that
<Pollywog> xamox did you log out and back in?
<okaratas> hello, i want to LDAP
<Knight_Lord> dibblego man x11vnc should make it obvious
<Roachclit> would you mind if I sent you some private messages
<dibblego> Knight_Lord, ta
<Factory> You'll have to do better than "linksys something"
<Factory> Go ahead.
<Knight_Lord> okaratas fgood luck, I highly suggest #ldap
<bruenig> hendaus, don't know, leave me alone
<xamox> Pollywog, yep, rebooted
<Pollywog> xamox is sound working for the root user?
<xamox> Pollywog, if I type groups, it shows I'm part of the audio group
<syntaxshadow> yeah so the only remote possiblity of getting my printer to work is running a dual os
<xamox> Pollywog, I didn't think there was a root user in ubuntu
<syntaxshadow> which i don't want to do
<Pollywog> oh yes I forgot
<hendaus> bruenig,  sorry if i am disturbing u,but give me a converter from .DAT to .iso
<Knight_Lord> syntaxshadow what printer?
<Eifersucht> looks like i might need an internet connection to try out the ndiswrapper Pollywog
<Agrajag> xamox: there is, it just doesn't have a password.
<Pollywog> I have been using Debian and am new to Ubuntu
<francois_> syntaxshadow: gimme a sec, i'll help you out
<Knight_Lord> syntaxshadow no luck with CUPS?
<Eifersucht> and I am at a cafe right now
<Eifersucht> =/
<bruenig> hendaus, .dat is not a disk image
<syntaxshadow> dell all in on 922
<bruenig> I don't think at least
<syntaxshadow> no luck with cups
<syntaxshadow> i mean it installs the printer
<Toxix> hi everybody
<syntaxshadow> but it is the driver that i need
<hendaus> bruenig,  coz i have nero and i can make an image .nrg, is it works with the code that u gave me
<Alonea> tier`: you follow the guide? and look on "the list" ? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation  &  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<syntaxshadow> i can install the printer without cups
<Toxix> i'm seeking information about an possible participation of ubutun at the gsoc
<thinh> how do i switch to external monitor
<bruenig> hendaus, as I said I am done with it, everything I told you should work
<syntaxshadow> but the driver seems to be a whole other problem
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: see that post about 4 lines up?
<cheeseboy>  whys it take 3 days to install flash?
<thinh> what the command for probing connected monitor?
<francois_> syntaxshadow: GIVE ME A SEC! I'LL HELP U OUT!
<Eifersucht> about ndiswrapper ?
<syntaxshadow> thanks francois
<jrib> cheeseboy: 3 days?  Can you ask a better question?
<Pollywog> I have not had the ahem... pleasure of having to use ndiswrapper
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok but tell me if it can work with .nrg like this --> cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever nameofiso.nrg
<Pollywog> yes that one, might help you
<qmario_> How do I fix the W_ERR_ACCESS_DENIED error from rpcclient?
<syntaxshadow> i would prefer if anyone looking to help me could pm me cause i can keep track of the advice better
<Ussuer> can someone help
<bruenig> hendaus, don't kow try it out
<jrib> !helpme | Ussuer
<ubotu> Ussuer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eifersucht> yeah I will have to DL it on my windows machine then transfer to my usb drive then pop it in the ubuntu machine then deal with all that =/
<Eifersucht> bleh
<zelrikriando> how to delete a package ?
<jrib> !apt | zelrikriando
<ubotu> zelrikriando: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tecta> hmm when i remove openoffice in feisty it wants to install compiz?
<Knight_Lord> zelrikriando apt-get remove
<jrib> tecta: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<Pollywog> apt-get remove packagename
<Toxix> Google Summer of Code <--- anyone has any information about that?
<cheeseboy> jrib, why is adobe's server goin 42 b/s?
<thinh> need help getting my external monitor work
<zelrikriando> I installed the package manually
<jrib> cheeseboy: that's an adobe issue, I have no idea
<QMario> How do I fix the W_ERR_ACCESS_DENIED error from rpcclient?
<syntaxshadow> i just use the synaptic package manager
<syntaxshadow> it is pretty cool
<Knight_Lord> zelrikriando no difference
<zelrikriando> I dont know how it is called
<Pollywog> Tox  try code.google.com
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok mencoder is for what? is it necessary for movies?
<Knight_Lord> zelrikriando what's the name of the file you installed?
<bruenig> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<francois_> syntaxshadow: ok, are you ready ?
<syntaxshadow> ready
<zelrikriando>  alsa-driver-1.0.13
<syntaxshadow> don't suppose you could pm me
<francois_> syntaxshadow: lol no
<thinh> it work with live and fresh installation but when i upgrade the nvidia drivers it switch to my internal screen when x boots up
<Knight_Lord> zelrikriando then apt-get remove alsa-driver
<francois_> syntaxshadow: but i'll be here, for whatever help you need,
<syntaxshadow> how doyou keep up with all this traffic
<syntaxshadow> ok
<syntaxshadow> well i will take what i can get
<francois_> syntaxshadow: we need to find this printer of yours specific ppd file
* Toxix is looking for information about the google summer of code
<hendaus> bruenig,  :) thanx..bye
<syntaxshadow> see i was looking for that
<Toxix> that'll be my last try
<syntaxshadow> and i couldn't find it
<francois_> syntaxshadow: your supplyer would have that,
<francois_> syntaxshadow: do you ahve a cd? its prolly on there,
<syntaxshadow> it is Dell photo AIO 922
<Ussuer> whats the next number in the sequence -> 1 3 7 15 31
<syntaxshadow> wait
<Mq> Toxix, forget about summer of code
<Pollywog> Knight_Lord: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gdm/docs/2.8/configuration.html
<syntaxshadow> the driver is usually a .exe file
<Mq> u don't have place ther
<syntaxshadow> right?
<francois_> 63
<thinh> anyone stumnble on this issue before
<Ussuer> how do you get 63 ?
<francois_> syntaxshadow: no, not in this case
<xamox> no one has any idea why my sound just doesn't work anymore?
<thinh> cant seem to find any solution to my problem
<Pollywog> If you do not live in the US and if you don't have a US Taxpayer ID, forget it
<francois_> syntaxshadow: we're looking for a ppd file,
<zelrikriando> it cant find it
<Knight_Lord> Pollywog thanks a lot i got it working. I think .xsession actually works
<syntaxshadow> ok let me see if it is in my driver cd
<syntaxshadow> on sec
<tier-> Ussuer: it's definitely 63
<Pollywog> xamox it was working and then stopped?
<Pollywog> did you upgrade the kernel?
<jrib> Ussuer: try #math
<Ussuer> Hi tier how did you get 63 ?
<tier-> 1 + 2 = 3 + 4 = 7 + 8 = 15 + 16 = 31 + 32 = 63 woot
<francois_> Ussuer: next number is 63
<delmar> When installing ubuntu 6.10 it simply will not detect the network card. I have tried netgear, 3com & intel cards, and different slots, (abit vp6 board) and every time the cards detect during Bios Post, they work in windows on the same box, but the ununtu install keeps saying no network controler found... alt-f2 to the other console and 'lspci' shows nothing....empty.. really wierd.   Anyone have any thoughts on this?
<zelrikriando> Knight_Lord it cant find it
<xamox> Pollywog, it was working. I accidentally removed myself from a bunch of groups. I added myself back to those groups and now it's not working
<QMario> Does any know how to fix the W_ERR_ACCESS_DENIED error from rpcclient?
<Pollywog> ohhh
<fisheye> back!!
<tier-> 2^(x+1) yay
<Eifersucht> Pollywog other than ndiswarapper what else am I going to need ?
<francois_> syntaxshadow: find it ?
<fisheye> thanks a bunch knight_lord!!!!
<syntaxshadow> found the cd
<Knight_Lord> zelrikriando dpkg -r package
<francois_> tier-: actually, (2*x) + 1
<Knight_Lord> fisheye you're welcome
<syntaxshadow> let me look and see if i can see it
<fisheye> it worked perfectly (funcionaste perfecltali)
<Pollywog> xamox go to your home directory and make sure your permissions are correct
<Pollywog> and ownerships
<Ussuer> [23:17:36]  <tier-> 1 + 2 = 3 + 4 = 7 + 8 = 15 + 16 = 31 + 32 = 63 woot but there is no 16 it's - 1 3 7 15 31
<fisheye> (funcionaites)
<panfist> if my sound suddenly stopped working, how would i go about figuring out why and fixing it
<Ztripez> I'm looking for a how-to setup an vpn server on edgy.. any1 got any good link?
<Pollywog> xamox: for /home/username and the directories in it
<francois_> Ussuer: dude, its just times twice and then + 1
<IndyGunFreak> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<tier-> francois_: i was thinking of it as an increase in the power of 2
<francois_> Ussuer: so the first number is doubled, then add one
<zelrikriando> it says that it is not installed, Knight_Lord
<Eifersucht> Pollywog: what else is it I am going to need other than ndiswrapper ?
<syntaxshadow> i got it searching for *.ppd right now
<Ussuer> confusing isn't it heh
<tier-> like 1 + 2^1 = 3 + 2^2 = 7 + 2^3 = 15
<francois_> syntaxshadow: ok let me konw what you find
<xamox> Pollywog, what perms? make sure they belong to user: xamox group:xamox ?
<Pollywog> xamox: exactly
<zelrikriando> but I remember doing a make insall successfully
<fetcher> The 6.10 boot CD is trying to use a video mode my monitor can't display in Xorg.  Is there any way to force plain 640x480, for at least the initial install?
<zelrikriando> install*
<xamox> Pollywog, they do
<Pollywog> xamox try to use a sound app from the command line
<fetcher> The F4 boot menu doesn't help... those mode settings don't seem to apply after X starts
<xamox> like what?
<xamox> Pollywog, ^^^
<francois_> tier-: ha, i guess that woulod work too, wouldn't it, clever
<fisheye> anyone use Processing?
<tier-> fetcher: haha i had that problem.. spent half my install with my screen covered in obnoxious pink
<Pollywog> try to play a sound and watch the error message
<xamox> Pollywog, with what program?
<Pollywog> the play command if you have sox installed
<Eifersucht> doesnt matter really
<cafuego_> congratulations, you've just discovered 2x^2 - 1
<francois_> syntaxshadow: brb
<Eifersucht> anything xamox
<tier-> next step.. differential equations
<tier-> haha
<Eifersucht> or you could use what did you say amarok is what you were trying to use before
<cafuego_> sorry, (2 * 2^x) -1
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like this dude is an idiot
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: go to the Ubuntu forums there is a section for ndiswrapper and it tells you what you need but I am pretty sure you need the Windows drivers for the card
<IndyGunFreak> Sorry about that, that wsa for an IM...lol
<Pollywog> IndyGunFreak: hey I am trying
<Pollywog> not to be one
<Eifersucht> ok so what i need now is the windows drivers for that card then
<xamox> Pollywog, play command is showing it playing
<Ussuer> thanks for your help guys
<xamox> Pollywog, but no sound
<IndyGunFreak> Pollywog: i wasn't referring to anyone here, it was supposed to be for an IM
<Pollywog> oh
<tier-> eifersucht: yep, find the .inf and .sys files
<Eifersucht> lol
<tier-> hopefully you got a cd with your gateway :)
<Eifersucht> ermmm....ok tier-
<fisheye> anybody wanna make a opensource based animation studio? :)
<Eifersucht> haha
<Eifersucht> well yeah
<Eifersucht> but its at home
<Pollywog> xamox humor me, is the sound turned on (speakers)?
<syntaxshadow> ok well francois there is no .ppd file on my driver cd
<cafuego_> fisheye: one already exists
<Pollywog> plugged in, etc?
<xamox> Pollywog, yes, and the mixer is turned up
<Knight_Lord> fisheye have you looked at blender?
<gesus> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eifersucht> i should be able to go to their site and find the driver though
<tier-> well if that's the case you can undoudtedly find the drivers online somewhere
<fisheye> yes of course
<tier-> yeah
<Pollywog> does the mixer have a slash through it?
<fisheye> im using blender right now
<zero> hey guys, i just got ubuntu running and ive got a problem with my sound card... and was hoping one of you could help me out
<xamox> Pollywog, nope
<syntaxshadow> francois?
<fisheye> i was talking about making a company, a project
<xamox> Pollywog, it's turned up about 3/4
<Eifersucht> well i did read that in the ubuntu forums someone able to get it to work
<xamox> Pollywog, not muted
<Pollywog> xamox I think you have an easy problem to fix
<Eifersucht> the only thing that didnt quite work right was the signal meter
<Eifersucht> but thats fine for now
<syntaxshadow> wonder what happened to him
<Pollywog> xamox do you have xmms?
<Eifersucht> until it is supported
<xamox> Pollywog, amarok
<fetcher> This box has a Matrox G400 card.  Maybe the mga driver in 6.10 has problems?
<syntaxshadow> thought he was going to help me out
<ali_ameer> hi...please anyone can help regarding installation of sagem dsl on ubuntu? (i am new with linux)
<Pollywog> when you play a sound file in Amarok does the graph show it is playing?
<xamox> Pollywog, tried playing stuff, shows it's playing, no sound, crank up the volume in it.
<xamox> Pollywog, yep
<syntaxshadow> francois?
<orwen> Hi, i just blast my mbr, with a stupid command i hide the partition where is /boot
<Pollywog> hmmm
<syntaxshadow> i am guessing he logged
<xamox> Pollywog, exactly
* fetcher goes to try a CRT in place of the LCD
<orwen> and grub do not start now
<Eifersucht> Pollywog could he just try running alsaconf ?
<Knight_Lord> xamox is your sound on?
<Pollywog> xamox look for really easy things
<syntaxshadow> can anyone else help me?
<salah> hello. I just installed Enlightenment desktop on my Ubuntu 6.10. Any ideas how to start it?
<xamox> sound on?
<xamox> It's not muted
<Knight_Lord> xamox are your headphones connected?
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: yes he could but I think his problem is simpler than he thinks
<sethk> syntaxshadow, there is a web site for generating ppd files for printers
<Pollywog> change speakers or headphones
<sethk> syntaxshadow, someone will know the URL
<xamox> Knight_Lord, no, it was working perfectly fine. I removed myself from all groups by accident, added myself again
<Eifersucht> you think it has something to do with perms maybe ?
<xamox> Knight_Lord, doesn't work now
<xamox> What are all the default groups? Maybe I missed one
<Knight_Lord> xamox removing and adding from groups only takes effect after loging out and loging in again
<syntaxshadow> and you don't know the website off hand sethk?
<Pollywog> xamox I think your sound app file permissions might have changed
<xamox> Knight_Lord, Yes, I know that already rebooted
<sethk> syntaxshadow, something-o-matic.  google for CUPS and look for the word 'matic' and you'll find it
<Alonea> anyone have any experience with installing fglrx drivers for ATI cards on AMD64 machines? Driver wont install http://pastebin.ca/394315
<syntaxshadow> see i did cups already
<Alonea> also this is what flgrxinfo outputs http://pastebin.ca/395303
<syntaxshadow> it didn't work
<Pollywog> xamox you did not need to reboot unless you upgraded the kernel
<Pollywog> this is not the billygates os
<Pollywog> ;)
<sethk> syntaxshadow, you generated a ppd file?
<xamox> Pollywog, /usr/bin/amarok owned by root. But I can fire up the program
<syntaxshadow> sethk i thought if i had a .ppd file then it would make cups work
<Factory> Alright, quick one, how do I disable my mounts from appearing on the desktop? For example, when I insert a cd?
<Dumahen> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jjast73> Alonea, try this link http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<Knight_Lord> xamox it should be owned by root
<sethk> syntaxshadow, that's probably correct.  that's why I suggested the web site.
<craigbass1976> Pollywog, amazing how in some ways we are now spoiled using Linux.  I had to fix a windows box the other day and it rebooted seven or eight times.
<erstazi> anyone know of a good text editor that can handle a file thats >3GB?
<syntaxshadow> i used cups to add a printer but after adding it i tried to print a test page it went to the job tray then left without printing
<Knight_Lord> erstazi vim?
<sethk> syntaxshadow, place to start is:   http://openprinting.org/driver_list.cgi
<jrib> erstazi: vim or ed :)
<xamox> What are all the default groups? I belong to: xamox adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video lpadmin scanner admin
<Pollywog> you would think MS would figure out how to fix it by now
<Factory> syntaxshadow, did you install the correct drivers?
<syntaxshadow> maybe look for a .ppd generator?
<syntaxshadow> that is the problem
<syntaxshadow> i need to find a driver for ubuntu
<Knight_Lord> xamox I don't think you have a permissions problem
<Knight_Lord> xamox how does your alsamixer looks like?
<GWestSide> is there a way of installing ubuntu with out gnome
<Factory> syntaxshadow, then why are you not in a webbrowser?
<syntaxshadow> my problem is that i can't find a driver for my printer
<GWestSide> ?
<ali_ameer> please guys... some help regarding sagem DSL installation on ubuntu
<Pollywog> xamox I don't know what it is but I still think it is ownerships or permissions
<Factory> syntaxshadow, then you have not looked hard enough yet.
<syntaxshadow> what do you mean factory?
<xamox> Knight_Lord, all levels about 1/2 way up
<jrib> GWestSide: kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-server  choose your poison
<Eifersucht> Pollywog: which one do i need ? http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?ref=step&st=browse&platform=10022&model=11015&os=&type=
<syntaxshadow> don't tell me i have't looked hard enough
<gili> hey i need a hand with something in OpenOffice
<syntaxshadow> i have been online all afternoon
<Factory> syntaxshadow, Do you think we will look harder?
<xamox> I think it's perms too because I remove myself from groups and then it quits working
<Pollywog> xamox get ready to laugh when you find the problem
<GWestSide> yeah but i allreaddy have the ubuntu disc
<Eifersucht> gili what ya got ?
<erstazi> Knight_Lord, jrib: vim might not be able to
<zero> so, anyone have an idea about using a creative sound blaster x-fi card with 6.10?
<gili> in MS word there is a feature to get color in old WordPerfect colores
<syntaxshadow> ok so i see you are the elitest snob of the group it seems
<Knight_Lord> erstazi why so?
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: the one for your chipset
<syntaxshadow> i wish there was a /ignore on here
<gili> is there such a feature in Open Office
<xamox> Pollywog, I hope so, I'm about to jsut format because it's pissing me off
<r4nge> so sysklogd starts syslogd?
<Eifersucht> ermmm......
<Factory> syntaxshadow, Not elitist, just not sure what you want us to do
<Eifersucht> which is ?
<Eifersucht> lol
<syntaxshadow> lame
<syntaxshadow> don't worry about it factory
<Factory> syntaxshadow, Alright, but you won't find someone to do your homework for you, either.
<erstazi> Knight_Lord: the works of satan? just playing. its still loading... just afraid it won't load it
<slvmchn> there IS /ignore on here isn't there? it's IRC
<syntaxshadow> how very mature of you
<gili> let me refrase that....can i get openoffice to do the same MS word command of having blue background white text.??? Word perfect mode?
<jrib> erstazi: if you turn off syntax hilighting, I think it should load up ok
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: go to the forums first and check the section devoted to ndiswrapper
<erstazi> jrib: oh jebz, I forgot about that
<Factory> PS, there IS ignore. /ignore <hostname> <type>
<Knight_Lord> erstazi what kind of file is it? just normal .txt?
<erstazi> Knight_Lord: SQL
<jjast73> gili, check out http://openoffice.org
<Eifersucht> ermmmm ok
<Pollywog> someone else probably has used the same one and has experience and more info
<Knight_Lord> erstazi yea then you should have turned off syntax highlighting
<syntaxshadow> awesome
<Pollywog> didn't Gateway supply a CD with drivers?
<Knight_Lord> erstazi by the way I also highly recomend using vi -F!
<erstazi> Knight_Lord: thank you!
<erstazi> jrib: thank you!
<Roachclit> Hey Syntaxshadow ....Factory was attempting to give me help but then he started acting like a little kid and I ignored him
<ali_ameer> hello...... guys please...... some help
<pdxmitch> When I start Ubuntu off a CD on my old computer, it takes several minutes to do everything.  Loading the desktop, putting the toolbars on the desktop, putting icons on the desktop -- everything takes an eternity.  I think my CD drive must have a very slow read speed.
<pdxmitch> Also when I start Ubuntu off a CD on my old computer, I get an error saying the GNOME Settings Daemon couldn't start, that the last error was that there was no reply received, that this would affect things like themes and sounds, and that GNOME would try starting the Settings Daemon again next time.
<pdxmitch> Rather than try to use this molasses-slow Ubuntu off the CD, I try right away to install.  The CD drive cranks away for a few minutes, then stops, and I notice that my cursor won't move.  It's hung, and no window had even popped up yet.  I'm wondering, is it possible my CD drive is just too slow?
<salah> hello. any ideas how to select GDM as a default display manager again? now I have XDM
<Roachclit> I think he believes he knows what he is talking about but really doesn't.
<jrib> salah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Factory> salah: I have a link, one second.
<Factory> Heh, or that =)
<tier-> ok this may be the most retarded question ever... but say i open a terminal window, then do a man <insert random command> ... i read the manual page but uh how do i close the man page, i always end up closing the term window and opening a new one.
<darweth> Does anyone know how to change how firefox handles certain files?  I accidentally set torrent files to always dload to the desktop, but i want the open/save dialog back instead.  i tried managing file-types in content prefs, but it is not there.
<jrib> tier-: q,  read  'man intro'
<userund> tier-, hit q
<tier-> woot, i am a sped
<salah> oh thanks
<tier-> thanks
<I_slapped> tier, use the info command... much easier
<ali_ameer> sagem DSL installation help please......
<cheeseboy> anyone got link to flash 9 outside of adobes site?
<Factory> evenin' Slart
<Factory> cheeseboy, You can always use aptitude to get flash =)
<Slart> evening Factory
<Slart> for a second there I thought I was being autogreeted =)
<cheeseboy> factory apt-get doesnt work
<Factory> Slart, Heh, well I AM a robot
<cheeseboy> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<jrib> cheeseboy: I have it here, want a dcc?
<cheeseboy> sure
<mrpoundsign> hmm, is it possible to upgrade to from Edgy to Feisty ?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | mrpoundsign
<ubotu> mrpoundsign: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bandit> hey guys. this is kinda un-related to ubuntu, but can anyone else NOT connect to login.oscar.aol.com?
<PriceChild> mrpoundsign, feisty isn't finished yet and is buggy :)
<Sum1> How do you install flash plugins for firefox in linux?
<PriceChild> bandit, I'm fine
<Factory> mrpoundsign, Yes, apt-get upgrade -c -d =)
<Factory> careful though
<Factory> er
<Slart> Sum1: are you using edgy 32-bit? or something else?
<I_slapped> Suml - google it
<mrpoundsign> PriceChild: Edgy is buggy, too.  :)
<cheeseboy> jirb thank you
<Sum1> I am using 6.10
<jrib> cheeseboy: np
<Slart> Sum1: 32-bit? or 64-bit?
<bandit> PriceChild, oh man! i tried to telnet to see the responsiveness and its uber slow
<Sum1> 32
<bandit> and i am pretty sure it's not me
<Slart> Sum1: then it shouldn't be a problem.. let's see
<Slart> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<SailorJerry> Hey everyone I was wondering if someone out there may have had some experience getting E-VDO cards running on their system. I've followed the directions on many how-to's and it appears the card is up and has a signal(flashing green led vs orange when there is a problem) the card I have is a Sierra Wireless Aircard 580 I'm to the point where I'm trying to test and query the modem which should be /dev/ttyUSB0 (which is what it says in
<Slart> Sum1: check the links that ubotu so kindly gave you
<Sum1> thanks
<Sum1> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Slart> Sum1: it's a really common question.. if you try a google for "ubuntu flash" you'll get lots and lots of pages talking about it
<syntaxshadow> thanks to all of you who tried to help me out
<Sum1> thanks folks - good info .. omw now.
<syntaxshadow> if i ever find a solution i will post it on the forums
<syntaxshadow> take care
<Slart> Sum1: good luck
<mrpoundsign> I'm diving into 7.04 -- because I need evolution updated.  haha  :)
<razzorz> so i formated my extra H/d to ext3 and i still cant write to it..  is there something i am doin wrong??
<N3WB> Question: Could i run Steam (Valve Steam) on Ubuntu with Wine?
<Slart> razzorz: might be a permission problem?
<razzorz> ya
<razzorz> thats what it is
<Slart> razzorz: have you mounted it?
<ps-ef> razzorz type: dmesg or tail -f /var/log/messages to see any errors
<Knight_Lord> N3WB I wouldn't count on it
<razzorz> cmon now..
<razzorz> lol. ya its mounted
<I_slapped> hmm, yeah so
<ibara> I run Steam just fine with wine
<I_slapped> did you see any errors when you mounted it
<I_slapped> how did you mount it?
<I_slapped> is it a sata drive, IDE, etc?
<razzorz> oh wait.. lets make myslef real clear first..
<razzorz> i have a ide enclosure kit..
<razzorz> usb h/d
<I_slapped> ok, so it comes up has /dev/sd*?
<razzorz> no it comes up as usbdrive.. now its labled tunez
<gesus> hello helpers, i've DEFINITELY got all the codecs i need for divx.  up until today have been able to pay divx.  when i play them, it plays the movie but has a black screen instead of the movie.  any ideas? ty
<razzorz> i see it on my desktop..
<I_slapped> ah ok
<Slart> razzorz: you could try doing a "sudo chmod a+rw /mnt/hda1" .. change mountpoint according to your own setup
<shdowhawk> Hi all... not sure if i should be here or somewhere else ... but can anyone tell me how to get my php5 working?  My html seems to be working great ... but phpinfo() isn't working.  Not sure if it's an apache issue or what... nor do iknow how to check =/
<razzorz> chmod: cannot access `/mnt/hda1': No such file or directory
<mrpoundsign> shdowhawk: you created a file called "file.php" or some such, or did you make it ".html" ?
<Slart> razzorz: mm.. you probably don't have it mounted at /mnt/hda1..
<gili> how do i change the background in OpenOffice....thats all i want to do...
<gili> :-(
<darweth> Does anyone know how to change how firefox handles certain files?  I accidentally set torrent files to always dload to the desktop, but i want the open/save dialog back instead.  i tried managing file-types in content prefs, but it is not there.
<Slart> razzorz: that part was just an example..
<razzorz> i c...
<razzorz> can you dig a little deeper for me ?
<razzorz> what do i need to do..
<I_slapped> most USB inclosers come up as /dev/sda devices, not hda
<I_slapped> scsi emulation for USB
<tier-> sometimes i think ubuntu hates me
<Slart> razzorz: it's probably some other place.. hmm.. how to find hard drives..anyone?
<I_slapped> fdisk -l
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: my index.html works file.  my index.php with <?php phpinfo(); ?> is not showing the dump... only the literally thing i wrote
<Factory> tier-,  Ubuntu is a friendly distro =)
<gili> ok let me ask this in a more common sense....i want the background change as a template
<Factory> tier-, You must have mad e ajoke about its mother or something
<Slart> ok.. do a fdisk -l .... see what it tells you
<tier-> factory: oh i know, ive run slackware and some others before
<Factory> You poor thing =p
<mrpoundsign> shdowhawk: what php packages did you install?
<I_slapped> razzorz, you may need to do sudo fdisk -l
<razzorz> ok
<razzorz> lets see
* georedux_ kickback
<I_slapped> ok
<Eleaf> In imagemagick, is it possible to scale either the height/width and have the other scaled in proportion?
<tier-> im just perplexed, i just rebooted my system after installing pretty much every possible firmware i could need for my damn broadcomm chipset nic, and uh now when i log in gnome never loads, i just get the blank background screen and a lil white box in the upper left corner.
<Slart> hmm... fdisk -l only shows partitions... try "mount" instead.. it will list all fs mounted
<tier-> ugh
<Eleaf> like convert -resize 100x*, but that doesn't work
<razzorz> ok there it is..
<tier-> seems the only thing i can do is get into a terminal
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: lots =)  everything from libapache2-mod-php5 ... php5 .. to a bunch of extras like the curl, gd, mcrypt etc
<tier-> but not like i know what the problem is haha
<I_slapped> Slart, it shows the DISK and the parts, the main desk is always /dev/hda*
<I_slapped> or /dev/sda*
<razzorz> yes
<I_slapped> which is the main disk, 1,2,3 are partitions
<mrpoundsign> shdowhawk: and did you re-start apache after the package installation?
<I_slapped> so from fdisk -l you get the following
<I_slapped> jjast73
<razzorz> Disk /dev/sda: 10.2 GB, 10262568960 bytes
<I_slapped> ok
<I_slapped> just what I thought
<I_slapped> razzorz, try this
<razzorz> Disk /dev/hdb: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes
<I_slapped> sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<razzorz> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<razzorz> ok
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: restart / apache2 stop ... then start ... even restarted the computer
<I_slapped> how big is this drive you want to mount?
<razzorz> 10 gigs
<I_slapped> so it's the /dev/sda disk
<dk_ii> Is this the correct way to install Java > 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin' ?
<gesus> hello helpers --- i've definitely got all the codecs i need for divx.  up until today have been able to pay divx.  when i play them, it plays the movie but has a black screen instead of the movie.  any ideas?
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: know if the apache2 access log or something would show an error if a php file was called and not working?
<jrib> dk_ii: yes
<razzorz> yes
<dk_ii> ok thanks
<I_slapped> is the disk formated with ext3?
<mrpoundsign> shdowhawk: hmm, and dpkg -l shows the apache2 module for php?
<I_slapped> or was it setup with windows NTFS?
<razzorz> shit
<razzorz> sorry
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: lemme check that.  I'm new to debian type goodness =)
<I_slapped> what?
<razzorz> well i did have it ntcf... formated with Pmagic to ext3
<razzorz> but now i see its still ntfs
<I_slapped> ok no worries
<mrpoundsign> shdowhawk: no worries.  I needed a newer version of Apache and PHP so I built from source.  heh
<I_slapped> ok so we will setup it up
<bruenig> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /media/usbdrive
<razzorz> ok
<Slart> razzorz: forgot to press "apply" in partition magic? I do that all the time =)
<razzorz> cmon now
<razzorz> lol
<I_slapped> bruenig, only if the kernel modules are setup for his distro
<razzorz> have in the past...
<razzorz> but not today
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: libapache2-mod-php5 is showing up for it
<bruenig> I_slapped, is he not on ubuntu
<I_slapped> ok, so
<razzorz> can i write to ntfs?
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<mrpoundsign> shdowhawk: and if you grep for php in your httpd.conf, what do you get?  (pm me if it's a bunch of lines)
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: cool... gimme a sec to let me check
<I_slapped> no, not by default
<ramza3> hmm, when I am working with an application in the terminal, the arrow keys do not work, is there something I need to do
<I_slapped> what distro are you using
<razzorz> ???
<bruenig> I_slapped, you do know what channel you are in right
<razzorz> cmon now!
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<mrpoundsign> ramza3: what terminal, what application?
<razzorz> gnome,
<I_slapped> razzorz, that's your windows manager... :-)
<razzorz> ok whats distro?
<I_slapped> razzorz, nevermind... just do this.
<bruenig> razzorz, just tell him ubuntu, he didn't gather that from the channel name apparently
<razzorz> lol ya
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: hmm ... interesting.  Nothing in my httpd.conf
<ramza3> mrpoundsign, the default terminalwindow in ubuntu (terminal?)  and see http://factorcode.org
<razzorz> ok i am in ubunto...yes
<razzorz> sorry
<I_slapped> ok, np
<I_slapped> my bad
<I_slapped> sudo apt-get install gparted
<I_slapped> this is the opensource version of partiton magic
<I_slapped> :-)
<razzorz> naww its okay.. i was in kubuntu yesturday and they were pullin there hair when things were not workin
<razzorz> lol
<bruenig> front end of parted, not open source of PM
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: seems that everything is in the apache2.conf and my httpd.conf is empty
<I_slapped> bruenig, got a problem?
<mrpoundsign> shdowhawk: oh, that's fine, whats in there?
<thundr> Hi, I'm having a problem with jobs sent to the printer not printing.  Can anyone help?
<razzorz> 40%
<BigMac> Is there a program for ubuntu that will pick up on the usb web cam I inserted and allow me to record video in it?
<Sonic_13> is it possible to remote desktop my ubuntu computer from my Windows XP computer?
<bruenig> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<slacker_nl> bigmac
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: other then a few commented out lines... the DirectoryIndex has index.php in it
* slacker_nl is just about to go get a burger
<razzorz> so i was useing opensuse b4 and its obvious that this is WAY diffrent
<Sonic_13> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dk_ii> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: Ooohh... actually.. the commented out things are the AddTypes.  Do they need to be uncommented?
<razzorz> Slaped: ok its done
<Knight_Lord> Sonic_13 not exactly but you can use x11vnc
<mrpoundsign> yeah.
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: heh.  Alright.. trying that out
<I_slapped> razzorz: yes, I've been using linux (redhat) mostly for along time now, and ubuntu for a desktop is the best I've used so far
<Sonic_13> Knight_Lord: what is that
<mrpoundsign> that basically tells the server ot process .php files in the php module.
<razzorz> I love it..
<spasticteapot> Mepis has some nice points - there's a menu that lets you get at all the configuration bits.
<spasticteapot> However, it's still Dapper-based.
<razzorz> ok so its done i assume... went back the first Cmd line
<thundr> spasticteapot: I don't think I can msg you back, not registered yet
<spasticteapot> Hence, all the new packages DON'T EFFING WORK!
<ali_ameer> guys please help me ragarding installation of sagem DSL on ubuntu
<spasticteapot> thundr: Well, that's silly.
<enderxim> Not sure if this is the right place for help with this issue, but is there a way to use a bootable cd/dvd from an ext3 partitions .iso file?
<Sonic_13> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<razzorz> next??
<razzorz> Open susie was ok.. but too glitchy...
<I_slapped> ok, now run it from system tools I believe
<razzorz> where?
<wilo> hello guys
<razzorz> ok
<razzorz> sorry
<razzorz> one sec
<I_slapped> np
<spasticteapot> Xubuntu Edgy has some glitches on the desktop, too.
<bruenig> !hi | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<razzorz> ok no
<razzorz> where?
<razzorz> lol
<bruenig> xubuntu is great
<spasticteapot> I'm upgrading to Feisty, it seems - from what I heard, it's pretty polished.
<I_slapped> one sec
<wilo> i was wondering, about installing avg A.V to ubuntu
<wilo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136064&highlight=avg
<bruenig> wilo, why
<wilo> would this be helpful in installing, is it worth installing
<shdowhawk> mrpoundsign: awesome.  I'm getting silly apache2 errors now.  But i'm assuming that that would be the problem.  So i'll give it a shot after dinner.  thanks a ton for the help =)
<Slart> spasticteapot: not if you ask the people in #ubuntu+1.. they seem to think it's a bit unstable
<wilo> bruenig: peace of mind, to know my system is safe
<bruenig> wilo, if you are just using linux on your desktop, antivirus is pointless
<wilo> its dual boot
<wilo> i still use windows on this pc
<Sonic_13> if i want to set up my ubuntu computer as a file server, is the best way to go FTP or Samba?
<I_slapped> razzorz: click applications -> System Tools
<mine> hola
<tier-> ugh man im so close to getting my wireless nic working, after all the ndiswrapper and fwcutter nonsense it's detected and im on the home network, got my 192.168.0.101 ip... but it doesnt seem im getting hooked up with an external ip as i can't access any websites and such...
<Slart> Sonic_13: depends on who's going to talk to it.. and how you're going to use it
<spasticteapot> Slart: I had to use IWconfig for EVERYTHING under xubuntu.
<spasticteapot> And I could'nt drag files on and off the desktop like I can in KDE.
<spasticteapot> Feisty Xubuntu is using XFCE 4.4, which is essentially 4.3 minus the bugs.
<mahuyar> wilo, There aren't really any virus out there for Linux yet.  but could happen soon though
<bruenig> wilo, I don't know if it is able to scan windows partitions. If so then I guess you could do that. The windows viruses won't touch anything on your linux partition though if you are thinking that
<razzorz> slap: nothing in systools
<mrpoundsign> good night.
<razzorz> besides what i had b4
<Sonic_13> SLART: just a few home windows xp machines via LAN and over the internet
<Slart> Sonic_13: I use samba on my linux server to share files with both windows boxes and linux boxes
<razzorz> when you gave me that code .... did that install it?
<razzorz> or just download it
<Slart> Sonic_13: sounds like a job for samba
<wilo> bruenig: yeah i was thinking that, so my linux partion is safe from viruses in windows?
<Sonic_13> ok
<bruenig> razzorz, just run gksu gparted from the terminal
<Sonic_13> is samba difficult to set up?
<I_slapped> razzorz: it installed it..
<razzorz> ok
<salah> is there any possibility to make ubuntu's look smaller? like smaller menu, file menus, panels, fonts etc
<bruenig> wilo, yeah
<|Jason8|> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<razzorz> .YAY
<razzorz> got it
<Sonic_13> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Slart> Sonic_13: not very.. I think there is some kind of web-setup available.. SWAT or sometihng
<wilo> bruenig: thankyou once again
<Sonic_13> ok
<Sonic_13> thanks Slart
<razzorz> ya the drive is unallocated
<Slart> Sonic_13: you're welcome
<bruenig> razzorz, right click create and format it
<Pollywog> isn't there a way to msg the bot without posting the reply in the channel?
<Dreamxtreme> xtknight: u there
<bruenig> !msgthebot | Pollywog
<ubotu> Pollywog: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<razzorz> gots ya.. would it be primary or ??
<Pollywog> ty
<wilo> bruenig: is their a way to configure my wifi card to work on wlan?
<bruenig> razzorz, primary is good
<Sonic_13> Slart: can samba work with macs? i do have a macbook although it isn't at all necessary that it can access the server
<razzorz> cool.. so where did 3 gigs go?
<razzorz> lol
<spasticteapot> wilo: I use iwconfig
<Dreamxtreme> can any1 give me a hand with term commands im sick 2 death :( with them
<bruenig> wilo, no wireless experience at all. Maybe when I get my laptop I will learn it.
<Slart> Sonic_13: I have no idea.. probably..
<adjioev> guys how do I config my firefox witn xhcat 2.6.6? Tried xchat faq, doesnt help.... i asked this question at xhcat channel but no response...
<spasticteapot> Check the MAN pages - at least it works.
<Sonic_13> ok
<Sonic_13> thanks
<wilo> bruenig: ok thankyou anyway
<razzorz> slap: 10 gigs.. now down to 7
<spasticteapot> Dreamxtreme: Go try Mac if you don't like the command line.
<Sonic_13> <-- AFK -->
<thundr> Hi, I'm having a problem with jobs sent to the printer not printing.  Can anyone help?
<KaiHanari> when using ps aux | grep blah, how do i supress the return of the line showing the grep i just did?
<Slart> Sonic_13: you can always check at samba.org they probably have some kind of FAQ
<razzorz> well 7.83 gigs left...
<crdlb> thundr, are you printing remotely to it?
<wilo> spasticteapot: you use iwconfig?
<Dreamxtreme> spasticteapot: its just every command i try to do f-prot tries to install
<bruenig> razzorz, that is one of those differences between Gb and GB or something like that, my 200 gig drive is only 189 or something like that
<thundr> crdlb: nope, just a regular local printer
<gesus> hello --> how do i "start" samba.  i had it all working great then i restarted my computer and now it's not on.. ?
<spasticteapot> wilo: Yep. Only thing that works under XFCE.
<funkja> Is there a way to change your screen resolution from the command line
<razzorz> ya... my 300 only gave me 280 somthing or other
<spasticteapot> Dreamxtreme: Say wha?
<thundr> crdlb: parallel port
<wilo> spasticteapot:  XFCE?
<Slart> gesus: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<spasticteapot> wilo: Xubuntu's GUI.
<|Jason8|> What's that one program for installing NVIDIA drivers for ubuntu?
<crdlb> funkja, xrandr -o
<gravemind> hi, I can't see my mac share from linux, but the computers can ping each other. what should I do to fix it? (have samba)
<bruenig> |Jason8|, envy
<KaiHanari> GenNMX,  /etc/init.d/samba start        as root
<|Jason8|> bruenig: thanks :D
<Dreamxtreme> spasticteapot: u know f-prot antivirus
<GenNMX> KaiHanari: Wrong person
<crdlb> thundr, does printing a test page work?
<razzorz> slap: aka wiki...  how do i dissable this dam shift/bakspace loging off feature.... besides the keyboard shortcuts
* GenNMX goes back to lurking....
<Madmax-> bruenig the diffrent betwen GB och Gb is GigaByte and Gigabit
<Pollywog> Jason8 you using kvirc?
<thundr> crdlb: No, it doesn't.
<KaiHanari> gesus, /etc/init.d/samba start        as root
<Heroin> if i install a apache LAMP server how/which files would i need 2 edit to be able to get VirtualNameBasedHosting from apache?
<KaiHanari> sorry GenNMX
<bruenig> Madmax-, yeah but it isn't exactly that because then it would be a difference by a factor of 8 and it isn't
<Madmax-> GiB and GB is the driffrent
<Madmax-> depends how you count
<wilo> spasticteapot: the wierd thing is, i have installed KWiFi Manager, Kwlan, SWScanner, Wifi Radar and Wireless Assistanrt
<spasticteapot> wilo: The command string is (sudo) iwconfig (interface) essid (name of access point)
<crdlb> thundr, what's the printer?
<crdlb> model
<Slart> bruenig: I think it's because the harddrive manufactures count 1000 bytes to a kb.. most sane people count 1024 bytes to a kb
<bruenig> Slart, right that is it
<thundr> crdlb: Canon MultipPASS C-5500
<wilo> spasticteapot: sudo iwconfig (what is the interface?) essid NISSAN?
<gesus> Slart, KaiHanari -- thanks :)
<spasticteapot> wilo: For example, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any
<spasticteapot> That will set it to connect to anything in range.
<spasticteapot> wilo: None of them worked for me at all - the command line works EVERY TIME.
<wilo> ok
<gravemind> I can't see my mac share from linux, but the computers can ping each other. what should I do to fix it? (have samba)
<spasticteapot> Plus, you don't need to learn a new interface whenever you change GUIs.
<Slart> bruenig: apologies if you weren't the one asking about it.. just saw your name last =)
<spasticteapot> And it uses almost no RAM!
<bruenig> Slart, no I was
<Madmax-> its all explaind here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KiB
<spasticteapot> wilo: The interface is the interface. It might be eth1, or wlan0.
<Slart> gesus: you're welcome
<spasticteapot> Just enter iwconfig and it will list the wireless interfaces.
<thundr> crdlb: I'm using the recommended bjc600 driver
<gravemind> can anyone help me with this samba issue, I can't see my mac share from linux, but the computers can ping each other. what should I do to fix it?
<tier-> any idea what it means when my wireless card is now up, has signal, connects to my wireless router and has me on the local network.. i can ping machines on the network but can't access anything online ie, webpages, aim and such. dhcp issue?
<crdlb> thundr, if you type: localhost:631 in a web browser, does the printer appear in working order?
<ciscosurfer> any ideas on the current breakage on kernel 2.6.20-10-generic
<crdlb> gravemind, have you set the workgroup on each computer to the same thing?
<ciscosurfer> 2.6.20-9-generic works fine
<Shaba1> hey guys and ladies
<Slart> gravemind: have you tried using the command line version? smbclient
<Slart> gravemind: it might give you some error message
<razzorz> slap:
<spasticteapot> gravemind: Be warned - SAMBA is not easy to work with.
<razzorz> still no able to write to it..
<spasticteapot> gravemind: Are they on the same workgroup?
<thundr> crdlb: State: idle, accepting jobs, published.
<gravemind> crdlb: I don't know how to set workgroup in linux
<gravemind> slart: i've never tried smbclient
<crdlb> gravemind, the traditional way is to look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<spasticteapot> gravemind: You should be able to set the workgroup through network-manager.
<Slart> gravemind: I think it's pretty painless to use.. and I think you'll get a bit more feedback about what went wrong
<spasticteapot> It's in one of the tabs.
<gravemind> spacsticteapot: at one time the computers could communicate but they can't any more
<terlmann> need some elp here, sound is busted
<terlmann> . config : alsa/card is detected/custom&patched kernel/gnome/ ubuntu 5.10 :restarted and sound no longer works. also in the kernel compile I enabled the dummy midi card.
<spasticteapot> gravemind: Bummer.
<spasticteapot> gravemind: I'm no Samba expert - I just barely got a fileserver up.
<crdlb> gravemind, both the mac and ubuntu are using samba, so it should work pretty well
<cables> Can I get a list of a package's dependencies from the terminal?
<gravemind> spacsticteapot: nm gives me options about wireless networks but I don't see workgroup anywhere, I'll have to look at smb.conf as crdlb suggested
<bruenig> cables, apt-cache show package | grep Depends
<cables> bruenig, thanks
<Slart> cables: probably.. there are all kinds of parameters and options for apt-cache.. I don't know them by heart though.. try apt-cache --help
<darweth> Does anyone know if Feisty will stop using a dumb altered version of Firefox and just use the Mozilla version?
<crdlb> thundr, sorry I don't know why it isn't working
<Pollywog> can macs use FISH?
<cables> bruenig, I tried almost the same thing with Aptitude, but it has linebreaks so it didn't work.
<bruenig> darweth, dumb...
<cables> darweth, Edgy uses the Mozilla version, with the Mozilla logo and everything...
<Shaba1> hello anyone here?
<bruenig> cables yet another reason apt-get > aptitude
<Shaba1> and at the keys
<cables> bruenig, :)
<darweth> bruenig: yes.  the preferences in Ubuntu's altered version are messed up.  Especially managing 'file types.'
<Sonic_13> lots of people are here
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, I just downloaded Envy, gdebi says it depends on a module-assistant.  That's not in the package manager.  Where do I get it?
<gravemind> crdlb, Slart, workgroup is set correctly, should I just run smbclient?
<darweth> I set .torrent files accidentally to "automatically save to desktop everytime" and could not edit it in managing file types.
<Pollywog> Jason apt-get install module-assistant
<darweth> I used aislyu's script to install the Mozilla version on top of it and it worked fine.
<|Jason8|> Pollywog, thanks
<darweth> So something is wrong.
<Slart> gravemind: yes, you can try running it.. it won't bite =)
<Shaba1> helo
<gravemind> Slart: lots of options I don't understand
<bruenig> darweth, doesn't that script replace your .mozilla directory
<darweth> No.
<thundr> crdlb: if it helps, under the completed jobs it shows what I printed but the pages are listed as unknown
<darweth> It backed up every preference.
<gravemind> Slart: all I know for sure is the other comp's IP
<|Jason8|> Pollywog: I tried what you said and got this error: E: Package module-assistant has no installation candidate
<darweth> And all settings.
<Slart> gravemind: try smbclient -L 192.160.0.1 ... change the ip-number to the one of the mac computer
<cables> glipper is cool, but I can't stand the thought of more things in my notification area.
<gravemind> Slart: thanks
<bruenig> darweth, wow how impressive that must have been for that script "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup"
<Slart> gravemind: it should print out a list of shared directories and such
<gravemind> Slart: asks for password...
<gravemind> Slart: is that the sudo password or something else on mac?
<Slart> gravemind: try just "enter"
<gravemind> Slart: worked
<bruenig> darweth, the ubuntu firefox can manage filetypes perfectly, at least mine can
<Sonic_13> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Slart> gravemind: you got the list of shares, printers etc?
<gravemind> Slart: it lists servers
<cables> How can I use grep to replace something with something else?
<cafuego_> cables: Not. Use sed.
<Knight_Lord> cables usually people use sed or perl
<cables> cafuego, how?
<cafuego_> sed -i s?string1/string2/" file
<cables> Knight_Lord, I know some perl, but I just want to make a command for this
<cafuego_> sed -i "s/string1/string2/" file
<cables> cafuego, thanks
<bruenig> darweth, what are the changes that ubuntu does to firefox
<Knight_Lord> cables there is perl -e
<Slart> gravemind: it lists servers? .. not services?
<cafuego_> But sed is smaller and thus faster (on small batches) than perl.
<bruenig> s/does/makes/
<cables> Knight_Lord, I know, but I don't really want to use that... sed seems faster
<gravemind> slart: right, just a sec pastebinning
<Slart> gravemind: ok
<razzorz> how do i mount my usb drive...
<darweth> bruenig: I cannot explain why it wouldn't work.  It is a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<crdlb> razzorz, it should JustWork(tm)
<gravemind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10418/ slart
<razzorz> ya but i unmounted it in gksu gparted
<bruenig> darweth, well perhaps you should see if somebody else had the same problem before making such a generalized statement
<razzorz> now i cant see it
<orwen> hi, someone can help me, grub make me crazy
<orwen> i make a mistake in a grub command to boot an alternative os (and i make a mistake with an 'hide (hd0,0)' and i think that i hide the partition who contain /boot)
<orwen> so, when i make a "find /boot/grub/stage1" in the grub prompt with the live cd, i had a : File not found
<bruenig> razzorz, sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usbdrive
<crdlb> gravemind, looks fine afaict
<razzorz> mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist
<cables> Sed doesn't want to take a pipe from another command, and when I remove -i, it's not replacing.
<bruenig> razzorz, sudo fdisk -l
<crdlb> gravemind, and the mac's workgroup is "workgroup" ?
<Slart> gravemind: hmm.. never seen it list servers.. probably something I have disabled.. well .. this at least tells you that the computers can see each other and that you can access shared directories
<razzorz> dont see it there
<crdlb> cables, it should
<bruenig> cables, what are you trying to do
<razzorz> my other 2 i do
<Shaba1> ok is there a introductory guide for windows people to linux commands online anyways
<gravemind> crdlb: "WORKGROUP"
<cables> crdlb, are there any special characters I should be escaping?
<bruenig> razzorz, try plugging it in, or replugging it in
<razzorz> i did
<Shaba1> I mean I am not a total computer newbie
<Shaba1> actually a systems admin
<Shaba1> but new to the linux world
<bruenig> !bash | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cables> bruenig, I don't want to tell you, because then you'd give me a command to do it for me, or a way to do it way more efficiently, and I'd feel less awesome :(
<bruenig> k
<cables> bruenig, I want to replace commas with newlines
<bruenig> I like sed a lot, I use it even when I shouldn't
<gravemind> slart: crdlb: so is there something I'm missing?
<Slart> gravemind: just for comparison.. here is mine.. I have a few directories shared http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10421/
<razzorz> damn..
<razzorz> ok windows here come.. brb
<crdlb> cables, something like "ps ax|grep gnome|sed -e 's/gnome/kde/g'" works for me
<cables> crdlb, ps ax?
<cafuego_> cables: tr ',' '\n' < oldfile > newfile
<Slart> gravemind: so.. there are shared folders on the mac? are you using some kind of password/allowed users thingy?
<cables> crdlb, is "," a special character I should be escaping?
<cables> crdlb, how do I escape stuff in sed?
<cafuego_> cables: \
<crdlb> cables, "," is not special
<cafuego_> cables: but a comma doesn't need to be escaped.
<cables> cafuego_, figures :)
<cafuego_> the enwline otoh
<cables> cafuego_, that's weird...
<netdur> just to make sure, I replaced "edgy" with "feisty" and use synaptic using to (reload then) upgrade... this is fine upgrade method?
<cables> cafuego_, newline = same as perl?
<cables> cafuego_, \n?
<cafuego_> cables: what is it in perl?
<Kooka> cya all and good night :)
<cafuego_> cables: yah
<cables> k
<Toma-> is there a way to make firefox start faster?
<odix> /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 default 0 0
<odix> whats wrong with that, i get unrecognized option default
<cables> cafuego_, it's only substituting the first ",", how can I get it to do all of them?
<odix> then when i mount it manually and try and move files in there i get permission denied
<cafuego_> cables: oh sorry, append a g
<bruenig> cables, 's/,/\n/g'
<cafuego_> cables: that's a feature, not a bug :-)
<gravemind> Slart: crdlb : actually I don't know how to view or change the mac's workgroup. all I know is in system preferences, "Windows Sharing" is enabled, and the mac and the windows computers can share things very well
<crdlb> gravemind, well then what is the windows comp's workgroup?
<cables> cafuego_, bruenig, are these regexps the same as in Perl? I'm a tiny bit familiar with those...
<cheeseboy> how do i make something start at boot?
<crdlb> gravemind, although I don't think that's it since smbclient sees it
<gravemind> crdlb: the windows computer workgroup is WORKGROUP
<Slart> gravemind: hmm.. then it should work with the ubuntu box too... and you just saw that they could communicate using samba... we just didn't see any shared folders.. but it might be some kind of setting we're forgetting.. I'll take a bet on the workgroup tihngy..
<cables> cafuego_, the g at the end means "greedy", right?
<gravemind> crdlb: they're actually the same box, just a dual boot
<bruenig> cables, I always interpreted it as global
<Toma-> cheeseboy: something commandline orientated or gui orientated?
<cafuego_> global
<cables> bruenig, ah. Something in Perl means greedy...
<gravemind> slart, crdlb, actually they're not showing the share I'm looking for
<cheeseboy> toma- i want to start gaim and mythbackend
<crdlb> cables, you can put a number instead of g to replace a specific instance btw
<gravemind> slart, crdlb, they're showing the hidden IPC$ and ADMIN$ shares
<bruenig> g for greedy makes sense too, doesn't really matter what the original motivation behind it was
<Slart> gravemind: hmm.. I'll look some more at what smbclient can do.. brb
<AL2> can anyone send me to a visualbasic coding channel?
<gravemind> slart, crdlib, I'm looking for a user share
<AL2> can't find anywhere to go
<AL2> idk how to compile VB
<Toma-> cheeseboy: well id say to put goth commands in your Sessions startup options... System>Admin>Sessions>Startup Programs
<Toma-> *both
<AL2> anyone?
<Toma-> visualbasic...in linux...?
<cables> bruenig or cafuego_, can I pm one of you for some sed help?
<cheeseboy> toma- start up programs inst an option
<odix> its under preferences ;p
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bruenig> cables, are all the lines indented a space?
<cables> bruenig, I just don't want to clutter the channel.
<gravemind> slart, cdrlb, someone in ##linux told me to get smb4k, which is a kde gui thinggy
<kristallpirat> howto change standard xsession manager?
<cables> bruenig, it's working, but I want to know something else.
<Toma-> cheeseboy: its somewhere in sessions dialog
<odix> cheeseboy under preferences>Sessions
<gravemind> slart, cdrlb, it shows the folder I want to access, but won't let me access it
<jrib> kristallpirat: install the one you want
<kristallpirat> jrib
<kristallpirat> I have
<gravemind> slart, cdrlib, I had to enable "Show hidden shares" though
<kristallpirat> but startx still starts gnome
<cables> bruenig, I'm basically writing a command to list all the dependencies of a certain package and whether or not they're installed.
<gravemind> Anonymous login successful [ENTER]  9926: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name) [ENTER]  SMB connection failed
<cables> bruenig, I've got "apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep Depends | sed "s/, /\n/g" | sed "s/Depends: //" | less | xargs aptitude show | grep State" which works, but doesn't give the package name first.
<bruenig> cables, oh from the output of that apt-cache show
<cables> bruenig, no idea what the less is doing in there
<cables> bruenig, that was from an early testing phase :)
<jrib> kristallpirat: oh I thought you meant like gdm, kdm, etc.  I think in your case, you can just use ~/.xinitrc
<bruenig> aptitude show what
<garfield9> hey guys....I need Wifi help and I'm sure someone here will be able to help me with my prob really easily
<bruenig> oh stdout
<cables> bruenig, you familiar with xargs? It just piles the input on as arguments to a command
<bruenig> yeah I know
<bruenig> stupid me
<cables> bruenig, so how can I have it say package: state: installed
<bruenig> I would probably have scripted it instead of piping it fifteen times
<jrib> kristallpirat: so if you wanted kde, you would do 'exec startkde' in your .xinitrc
<cables> bruenig, i could just write a perl script, but I want to get awesomer at the commandline.
<cables> bruenig, I think I'll go write a script :)
<bruenig> cables, bash script
<kristallpirat> no I want xfce
<cables> bruenig, don't know how to do that, can you give me a link to a good guide?
<crdlb> cables, I agree, go for verbosity
<cafuego_> cables: s/grep State/egrep "Package|State"/
<Shaba1> Ok anyone here ever use mirc on windowns
<Shaba1> do they make something likethat for linux
<gouki> Shaba1: Yes, I have
<Shaba1> with the graphical interface I mean
<cables> cafuego_, where does that fit in?
<cables> Shaba1, I use Xchat
<crdlb> cables, advanced bash scripting guide ?
<cafuego_> cables: at the end
<soundray> cables: the topic of #bash has good links. Also search for ABS Advanced Bash Scripting
<cafuego_> cables: Of course, you completely miss out on depends pulled in by the dependant packages
<gouki> Shaba1: You can IRSSI, which is part of your installation, or, like cables said, XChat, which you can get via aptitude
<cafuego_> cables: You need to recursively scan down all dependancy trees
<cables> cafuego_, noooo!
<kristallpirat> jrib so give the path to xfce or exec <something>?
* cafuego_ has a nice little php script to do that :-)
<cables> cafuego_, thanks a lot for saving that 'till the end :)
<bruenig> cables apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep Depends | sed "s/, /\n/g" | sed "s/Depends: //" | lxargs aptitude show | grep -e Package -e State
<garfield9> okay....so I was configuring my Wifi with ndiswrapper but I messed up and told it to use the wrong drivers....how do I go backwards to fix the problem?
* soundray wonders if "nice little php script" isn't a contradiction in terms
<bruenig> cables, accidentally have lxargs, change that to xargs
<jrib> kristallpirat: ls /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc*
<cables> bruenig, just noticed that :)
<bruenig> cables, that is pretty cool actually
<gravemind> I'm struggling with samba, somebody help me access my shares
<clarklinux> hi -- my xubuntu installation is hung up, not sure what to do
<Slart> gravemind: ok.. I've found that you can use "smbclient -L -W workgroupname 192.168.0.1" to set the workgroup to soemthing special.. did you find out the workgroup name of the windows box that could access the files?
<gouki> clarklinux: Where did it stop?
<cables> bruenig, thanks :) I've really got to learn regexps better, they're so damn useful
<bruenig> cables, some mess ups with Package occasionally but bearable
<Factory> Hey guys, does  a program exist that'll play a live screencast as a webcam?
<gravemind> Slart: the workgroup is correct, all the computers use WORKGROUP as the name
<bruenig> cables or I guess you could put grep -e Package: instead of Package
<Slart> gravemind: and you still don't see the shared folder?
<cables> bruenig, i guess
<jrib> kristallpirat: looks like you want 'exec xfwm'
<gravemind> slart: not with the command you showed me
<clarklinux> gouki: at the select and install software step...it's been "configuring xserver-xorg" at 6% for about 4 hours
<clarklinux> gouki: it's already done the os installation and erased the previous OS and everything
<Psygrass> hi... any one can help me please regarding sagem DSL installation on ubuntu?
<cables> bruenig, I'm so going to learn Bash scripting now  :)
<clarklinux> gouki: by the way, I'm installing it on a new world g3 powerbook (PPC)
<kristallpirat> jrib I'll try that brb
<Factory> clarklinux, sounds like it's frozen to me
<gabri3L> how do I shut down xwindows in ubuntu?
<gravemind> Slart: my output looks like yours, except with only two shares where there are more
<opla> hello
<gravemind> slart: more shares that I can't see
<jrib> gabri3L: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<razzorz> well Crap
<gabri3L> ty
<cables> bruenig, next step, cross-reference with ubuntu-desktop and list only the ones that are unique to kubuntu... time to go do that, bye
<clarklinux> factory: what should I do? is it safe to turn off the power at this point? can i resume?
<gouki> clarklinux: I understand. But, as you may have noticed, it shouldn't take that long. Have you tried burning the .ISO to a new CD? Checking MD5 hash of the .ISO would also be a good idea. Just to make sure you have everything good for your installation
<Factory> clarklinux,  I highly doubt you can resume. Iif I were you I would reboot it and try reinstalling. If it happens again, you've got yourself a bad cd (probably)
<Slart> gravemind: well.. then I'm out of ideas.. have you tried accessing them directly in nautlius? type "smb://192.168.0.1/sharename" in the address bar?
<clarklinux> gouki: the md5hash was fine
<clarklinux> alright
<clarklinux> i'll try that
<clarklinux> thank you both
<gravemind> slart: yeah they give me an empty folder
<razzorz> formated my usb drive... to ext3 and i still cant see it... when i type in razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<opla> does anybody can helo me about the URI for mms, the aims is to watch stuff on ubuntu without windows madia palyer
<gouki> clarklinux: Yeah, then trying again is your best bet.
<opla> opla opla
<gouki> clarklinux: No problem! (=
<NewbieUser00001> does ubuntu have any apps for building custom live cd's?
<Roachclit> Hey does anyone truly know how to set up a Ubuntu wireless network
<Slart> gravemind: most weird.. I'm starting to think that the mac version of samba (or whatever they are using) is doing sometihng strange
<razzorz> only shows my two other drives.. since i unmounted it
<Roachclit> and I have read the wireless docs
<gravemind> Slart: or it says "can't display all the contents of the folder"
<gouki> Roachclit: You mean connect your computer who runs Ubuntu to a wAP?
<wheels_> How do I get to my repos?
<Slart> gravemind: ah.. it doesn't say on the next line that the share coulnd't be found?
<jrib> !sources | wheels_
<gravemind> slart: could be, except I don't have anything to test whether or not this computer's samba is working correctly
<ubotu> wheels_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gravemind> Slart: that was all the dialogue box said
<gabri3L> jrib: that appearently turned Xwindows off but I dont see the console
<jrib> gabri3L: where are you now?
<gravemind> Slart: my ubuntu box could never access the mac shares, but the mac used to be able to get at the linux shares
<gravemind> Slart: now it complains that the alias is broken
<gabri3L> I don't know.. i run unbutu using vmware workstation and it seems it crashed after I shut xwindows down
<Slart> gravemind: because when I try to access a share I know doesn't exist I get a dialog box saying "The folder contents could not be displayed" and on the next line "sharename couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted"
<gabri3L> I can't access the console
<Roachclit> Okay I can't get my PCMCIA Linksys wireless card to get a signal
<gravemind> slart: pretty sure it's not the case. I had this problem before, and it worked in windows
<soundray> gabri3L: can you ssh into it?
<Slart> gravemind: and you use forward slash when typing in the address ?
<gabri3L> no i can't
<gabri3L> is it possible to boot unbutu desktop without xwindows ?
<gravemind> smb://192.168.1.1/admins-imac-g5
<jesusphreak> I am trying to edit my sources.list file and it will only open as read-only...how can I make changes to it?
<Factory> jesusphreak, inclue sudo
<jrib> gabri3L: system > administration > services   turn off the graphical login
<wilco991> I don't thnk so
<wilco991> X11 is what runs gnome
<wilco991> which is the desktop
<gabri3L> ok ty
<Slart> gravemind: well.. I'm all out of ideas then... perhaps ask the people in #samba , they might have some ideas
<Factory> jesusphreak, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gravemind> whoa, didn't know they existed
<gravemind> cool, I'll go there
<soundray> gabri3L: yes, you can boot to console mode -- e.g. recovery mode
<jesusphreak> thanks factory
<wilco991> right, but I think he wanted a desktop
<wilco991> with a menu, etc.
<Factory> np jesusphreak =)
<wilco991> not a CLI
<Slart> gravemind: good luck.. hope you find a solution
<gabri3L> o
<gravemind> slart: thanks
<Roachclit> gouki, I have a Wireless - G Notebook Adapter, Model #:  WPC54G ver. 3
<wilco991> Roach, so is it not being recognized in ubuntu
<Factory> Roachclit,  by any chance did you try this one yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378179
<Roachclit> well not sure, I mean, the network detects the device and is assigning it a driver
<Roachclit> but it won't pick up a signal
<wilco991> EVERYONE, I would just like to announce that today is 3.14, PI DAY!
<snerfu> what package do I need for xine to support flac so I can play flac files in amarok?
<gravemind> wilco, not until at least 2016
<soundray> wilco991: not anymore -- UTC counts
<cyphase> how do i check directory size on the command line?
<Slart> I'll wait until 22/7 =)
<cables> cyphase, du
<soundray> cyphase: du
<Hammwell> whats the easiest way to get sshd installed so i can go in from my other pc?
<wilco991> Roachclit, I had exactly the the same problem with my wireless card, it had a broadcom chipset
<Hammwell> or is it just not running maybe
<cyphase> du gives a list of file in the directory as well
<soundray> Hammwell: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<slacker_nl> Hammwell: aptitude install openssh-server ;)
<Slart> Hammwell: sudo apt-get install ssh
<cables> cyphase, actually du -s
<wilco991> uninstall the drivers the can with ubuntu fori t
<cyphase> files*
<shiv_j> when I use openoffice immpress I am not able to scroll the slides using the arrows. Is there a fix?
<wilco991> and use ndiswrapper
<wilco991> mine works great now
<cyphase> tanks
<cyphase> thanks*
<slacker_nl> cables: du -s . ;)
<slacker_nl> at least for the current dir
<cables> slacker_nl, I just told him that :)
<Slart> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<trixkal> servers
<Hammwell> thanks guys!
<Psygrass> please guys answer me..... i have been trying to get some help regarding sagem dsl driver installation..... no one is answering me
<Slart> Hammwell: you'll probably have to do some configuring after you install it.. I don't remember
<Slart> Hammwell: but it shouldn't be to hard
<Hammwell> cool, if i have trouble ... well ;)
<soundray> Psygrass: it's not because people are mean, it's probably because we don't know
<cables> !patience | PsychoBud
<ubotu> PsychoBud: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> damn
<variant> Psygrass: if you state what you have done and what is stopping you from continueing then we can try and help you. are you following a tutorial?
<cables> PsychoBud, sorry :)
<Slart> Hammwell: we'll be here all night =)
<Psygrass> thanx for answering
<wilco991>  is there any way to get gnome to look and behave like Vista Aero without using Beryl or Compiz?
<crdlb> Psygrass, it's an internal dsl modem?
<wilco991> as far as the transparency
<cables> wilco991, look, not behave.
<dkbg> to uninstall a program which hasn't been installed with a deb, you just delete all of the files it created correct?
<wilco991> and the look of the windows
<soundray> Psygrass: it would also help if you said what that device actually is
<cables> wilco991, not for transparency.
<Slart> wilco991: none that I've heard of
<variant> wilco991: yes, without the aero
<Psygrass> no it is USB DSL modem
<crdlb> Psygrass, does it have ethernet?
<cables> Psygrass, no Ethernet port on that?
<razzorz> ok.. why when i unmounted my usb drive.. now i can't see any of them
<Psygrass> no it is a not an ethernet
<wilco991> Beryl hates my integrated graphics, Compiz isn't much better, wanted the look without the work
<dkbg> i.e. use locate <app identifying string> and delete the files?
<wilco991> how should I set up that look?
<variant> wilco991: what chip is it?
<crdlb> Psygrass, really? that's terrible
<variant> Psygrass: usb dsl modem?
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, how do I get the userlist to show up in xchat-gnome?
<wilco991> 82852/82855 GM/GME
<Slart> wilco991: I'm thinking you're trying to do the impossible here.. if you want the bling bling you'll have to go beryl/compiz at the moment..
<soundray> dkbg: yes, and if you're lucky, it won't leave any remnants, such as dangling symlinks
<wilco991> by Intel
<Psygrass> yes it is USB DSL modem
<whaley_> |Jason8|: click on the users icon in the lower left
<variant> Psygrass: what make/model
<SirOSOriS> wilco991, it cant be done easily yet
<SirOSOriS> beryl is the only real option atm
<Factory> Anyone know if there's a nice little linux program that'll display a screencast as a webcam session? =)
<|Jason8|> oh, thanks whaley_
<cables> |Jason8|, use xchat :) I think it's in one of the menus, but it doesn't show permanently.
<wilco991> I tried beryl and it worked for some time
<variant> wilco991: beryl + intel has generaly good support
<Psygrass> it is Sagem fast 800
<variant> wilco991: what happened?
<wilco991> but then it started not showing the title bar on top of windows
<wilco991> which made it unusable
<`Lucas> When I boot from the CD it says "Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" || What do I need to do in order to fix that?
<cables> wilco991, i don't think that has to do with the chipset... that's just Beryl being Alpha.
<Slart> wilco991: beryl is not really finished.. it's still being developed... expect a bug or two.. but it'll get better
<variant> Psygrass: check this tutorial: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=202072
<cafuego_> windows vista is not really finished.. it's still being developed... expect a bug or two.. but it'll get bette
<wilco991> well, I think it's the chipset, because it throws an error when I boot it via a terminal, yet it still works so I didn't think anything of it
<wilco991> let me look up the error, one sec
<variant> wilco991: what error exactly?
<Psygrass> thanx guys....
<|Jason8|> cafuego, at least the linux community warns that the product isn't finished!  Vista's been released as "finished" software!
<dkbg> soundray: okay, thanks. Isn't there a way to find all the symlinks pointing to a specific file/folder or something
<SirOSOriS> has anyone seen the screenshots for 'ubuntu ultimate gamers edition'?
<variant> SirOSOriS: lol
<SirOSOriS> are they any good?
<cables> !offtopic | SirOSOriS
<ubotu> SirOSOriS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cables> SirOSOriS, that's not a supported variant of Ubuntu.
<soundray> dkbg: yes, you can craft a search with find
<Slart> SirOSOriS: I didn't even know it existed.. got any links?
<snerfu> what package do I need for xine to support flac so I can play flac files in amarok?
<cables> !flac | snerfu
<ubotu> snerfu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snerfu> Thanks cables
<Roachclit> guys i have some questions on just the networking for example I use Charter Communications that doesn't have a password
<Roachclit> do I need to put in anything for a Network Name?
<Roachclit> I am running a private neetwork on my home
<Roachclit> the 192.168.0.1 gateway
<Roachclit> so for the NN do I put in 192.168.0.0
<crdlb> Roachclit, you don't need any config if its dhcp
<variant> wilco991: i'm guessing it was: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Roachclit> well my router is not set up for dhcp
<wilco991> yeah
<variant> wilco991: you can disregard that warning
<`Lucas> Hey can anyone help me, when I boot from the CD it says "Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" || What do I need to do in order to fix that?
<wilco991> that was it
<soundray> snerfu: have you got the flac package installed?
<eavawter> If anyone knows anything about belkin routers and NAT .. would you pm me please
<wilco991> seen here:  http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=235199
<Roachclit> and my wireless addapter is is just receiving
<variant> `Lucas: what kind of computer is it?
<wilco991> when I boot beryl, should I boot beryl or beryl-manager and should I use sudo for either?
<soundray> `Lucas: that's a fairly generic error. What happens before that?
<variant> wilco991: start beryl with beryl-manager
<wilco991> ok, not just "beryl"
<`Lucas> Well, I had my friend format my harrdrive and he gave me disks to install
<variant> wilco991: and not as root, you can select it from the menu. also add it to the session manager under startup programs
<crdlb> Roachclit, if it's wireless you'll need to specify the ESSID, and if you don't have dhcp (did you turn it off?) you'll have to manually give it an ip
<variant> wilco991: yeah, beryl-manager
<gravemind> how do I use "smbpasswd" to add a user?
<wilco991> oh by the way, if I accidently removed the tray icon, how would one restore it?
<jexdawg> how do i make my menu bar look like this: http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=45829&file1=45829-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Wii-Black ? basically, how do i edit it at all, haha
<wilco991> for beryl I mean
<`Lucas> And when I put the disk in and boot, I see the menu and then when i press enter it goes to the Kernel Panic.
<Roachclit> crddlb, ususally the Network name is the first ip in the block
<variant> gravemind: smbpasswd username
<gravemind> variant: cool. sudo?
<soundray> `Lucas: there must be some messages before the error
<variant> gravemind: yep
<SirOSOriS> `Lucas, r u installing a 64 bit distro?
<`Lucas> Let me boot it up and look.
<wilco991> so the general consensus here is that beryl is better than compiz?
<`Lucas> Yes
<variant> gravemind: sorry, you will have to create the user first  with useradd username
<SirOSOriS> i had same problem
<jrib> jexdawg: probably using that theme that that is a rpeview for
<`Lucas> Its a Gateway btw.
<variant> wilco991: mostly
<variant> `Lucas: did you try starting hte cd in safe mode?
<jexdawg> jrib - i don't want to use someone elses theme though. i just want to edit it so that the layout is like that (not the color scheme or anything)
<`Lucas> Safe mode?
<SirOSOriS> what about checking it for errors first `Lucas ?
<|Jason8|> What will I all need from here( http://seerofsouls.com/dists/dapper/contrib/binary-i386/ ) to install X-chat successfully under Edgy?
<wilco991> Variant, no one replied to my last question, how do you restore the beryl icon on the tray, i removed it from the panel accidently and I doens't repear after a reboot and it's not in the "add to panel" applet
<snerfu> Ah I had to restart amarok after i installed the xine extras codecs.
<variant> `Lucas: yeah, i assume it has something lik etha. been a _long_ time since i last booted ubuntu cd
<jrib> jexdawg: that's just "Main Menu" instead of "Menu Bar" applet
<wilco991> *reappear
<variant> wilco991: run beryl-manager from the menu
<`Lucas> How do I boot in safe mode. Do note that there isn't anything on the harddrive
<Slart> wilco991: it's in the applications, system menu..
<variant> wilco991: and add it to session as i explained
<soundray> |Jason8|: nothing, you can just install it from the official repositories
<`Lucas> No other OS or anything like that.
<blackest> anyone understand how the filesystem works with ubuntu with more than one harddrive
<soundray> blackest: you need to describe your problem if you want help
<jexdawg> jrib - i love you
<wilco991>  again, I have done those things, Beryl runs fine, but when I run beryl-manager from the tray, it just brings up the right-click beryl manager menu in the middle of the desktop, it does not restore the icon
<variant> blackest: what do you mean exactly?
<crdlb> blackest, if you don't use something like LVM, then you can just mount the other HDD to somewhere in your filesystem
<LadyNikon> hmm
<blackest> I've got a secondary drive mounted at dev/media/hdc1 and it has some space on it
<`Lucas> There isn't anyting before the error.
<LadyNikon> can you run fdisk from the 6.10 cd.. or do you have to go into the distro?
<variant> LadyNikon: you can run from the cd
<variant> LadyNikon: along with any other application
<simmerz> does anyone know if the french govt are getting xubuntu or kubuntu or some other variant?
<garfield9> wilco991: hey, i need your help with ndiswrapper...I also have a Broadcom chipset...unfortunately as I was configuring ndiswrapper I gave it the wrong drivers...do you know how can I go back and change this
<blackest> now  I run mythtv and it stores files on var/lib/mythtv will it automatically recognise the spare space on hdc1
<`Lucas> All I know is that my friend took my computer, formatted the HD and gave me the cd and said boot from cd and install.
<LadyNikon> variant: just start at the command line?
<variant> LadyNikon: yeah, but you are reccomended to use cfdisk
<variant> LadyNikon: with sudo..
<wilco991> garfield, I had to try about 10 different ones before it found the hardware
<soundray> `Lucas: what's on the CD?
<LadyNikon> variant: why?
<`Lucas> Then when I did I got the menu I pressed enter and then after a few seconds I got Kernal Panic.
<wilco991> one sec, I used a tutorial, let me find it
<variant> LadyNikon: it is less prone to errors
<delmar> FYI... I had a question earlier... " When installing ubuntu 6.10 it simply will not detect the network card. I have tried netgear, 3com & intel cards, and different slots, (abit vp6 board) and every time the cards detect during Bios Post, they work in windows on the same box, but the ununtu install keeps saying no network controler found... alt-f2 to the other console and 'lspci' shows nothing....empty.. really wierd.   Anyone have an
<delmar> y thoughts on this?" .. I just resolved it by flashing the Abit VP6 board to the latest beta bios found at http://www.vp6-board.com.   I wonder where I should post this info?
<variant> LadyNikon: if you read the "man fdisk" it even tells you to use cfdisk not fdisk
<LadyNikon> variant: heh
<`Lucas> soundtray - I am taking it thats its the basic cd for ubuntu.
<`Lucas> I mean I do see the menu list asking if I want to install, install as server, boot from harddrive, etc.
<LadyNikon> hmm
<crdlb> delmar, you could post it on ubuntuforums so that it'd show up when someone searches for it
<LadyNikon> dont think i have ever ran cfisk
<Jeruvy> how could I move my personal files and settings from 6.06 in vmware to 6.10 on a real host?  Is there any migration tools I could use?
<LadyNikon> i mean cfdisk
<garfield9> wilco991: I've already found a pretty good tutorial...but I messed it up by using the wrong drivers....I have the right ones now but I don't know how to uninstall the bad drivers
<soundray> `Lucas: do you happen to know which release it is?
<`Lucas> I believe its the lastest one.
<cobelloy> hi I just installed  installed server, and I am trying to get dial up networking, I ran pppconfig but modem is not detected, what can I do next?
<LadyNikon> Can I partition while inside ubuntu.. like instead of dualbooting
<soundray> `Lucas: what kind of processor does your Gateway have?
<LadyNikon> just move around the partitions?
<variant> Jeruvy: there is a migration assistant being worked on for feisty.. other than that you can simply back up your /home/username directory
<wilco991> garfield9, I'm looking, one sec
<Slart> LadyNikon: if you just want to partition hard drives you can do that with Gparted
<variant> LadyNikon: yes, you can't modify the size of the root partition while you are booted to ubuntu though
<LadyNikon> ohhh buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357564 ?
<`Lucas> P2
<Jeruvy> varient is there any other locations I should be aware of (samba settings, etc.)?
<variant> LadyNikon: as slart says, gparted is ideal for modifying parititons. just like partitionmagic
<razzorz> WHY WHY WHY
<Jeruvy> variant sorry, is there any other locations I should be aware of (samba settings, etc.)?
<razzorz> my gawd
<cobelloy> is there a separate channel for the ppc version?
<variant> Jeruvy: it's all in /home
<variant> Jeruvy: except your passwords and usernames of course..
<LadyNikon> so .. run cfdisk from the command line as sudo?
<variant> LadyNikon: yes
<soundray> `Lucas: how much RAM?
<`Lucas> 192
<Jeruvy> variant: of course :) k thanks vm.
<variant> LadyNikon: what are you trying to do?
<razzorz> ok again.. i unmounted my usbdrive.. and now it wont load.... any ideas?
<LadyNikon> variant: dual boot my laptop
<variant> razzorz: unplug/plugin the drive
<LadyNikon> its got ubuntu on it
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed.. good night people
<razzorz> thats a simple one
<LadyNikon> but i want to test windows on it again
<wilco991> Garfield, this is not the easiest way but you could use the tutorial here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<razzorz> i have many times
<variant> LadyNikon: why don't you just use hte ubuntu installer?
<wilco991> Garfield9, remove the old ndiswrapper and reinstall
<variant> LadyNikon: or do you prefer to do things manually?
<razzorz> and still no luck ..was workin b4 but since i unmounted it.. it has not
<wilco991> try just typing ndiswrapper and looking at the syntax
<wilco991> I'm using my windows box now
<wilco991> sorry
<LadyNikon> well dualbooting you usually.. install the partitions, install windows. then install linux?
<garfield9> ok...thanks....I was hoping it wouldn't come to that
<LadyNikon> at least thats how its been done for years
<LadyNikon> why ubuntu does it for you?
<snerfu> Is ubuntu taking up the whole drive LadyNikon?
<variant> LadyNikon: the simplest way to dual boot has always been to install windows, partition and install gnu/linux
<LadyNikon> snerfu: yep
<LadyNikon> variant: install windows first?!?
<variant> LadyNikon: if you already have ubuntu and want windows too thats a different matter. not to hard though
<soundray> `Lucas: I don't know, it should be possible to install the server version at least, unless you have the wrong CD, or a faulty one
<`Lucas> soundray, is it possible for me to put the files on the harddrive itself and boot it up that way, or will I still get a Kenerl Error.  Also, what does Kenell Panic mean anyway?
<LadyNikon> how do you install windows first and the partitions secong?
<fetcher> Is it possible to get rid of the Gnome "panels" menu-bar at the bottom?
<snerfu> LadyNikon: I would proceed with getting knoppix and running qtparted to resize that linux partition and then creating one for windows.
<variant> LadyNikon: of course.. seeing as ubuntu is aware of windows and can partition around it while windows has no clue about the existence of an other os
<fetcher> I'm installing on a monitor that supports only 800x600, and that covers up part of the installer window
<phewl> whats the program called that handles .r00 files
<nugenoa> Anyone know what ProcXCloseDevice means?
<phewl> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cables> When unhibernating, I noticed that if you disable usplash, you can see how far it's gotten in restoring. I'd like to file a feature request for this percentage to be shown in Usplash. Would this be filed in Malone under Usplash, or something else?
<variant> snerfu: why would you not use hte ubuntu live cd, which comes with gparted?
<crdlb> fetcher, right-click, delete?
<variant> snerfu: seeing as he probably already has this cd
<wilco991> variant, back to my previous issue, running beryl-manager from the menu just makes the right click menu for the icon appear in the middle of the desktop, it does not restore the icon to the panel, any help?
<razzorz> i and i have tryed to mount it again but it says razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usbdrive mount: /dev/sda is not a valid block device
<soundray> `Lucas: a kernel panic is a serious error condition where the kernel halts the processor to prevent possible damage
<LadyNikon> uh
<fetcher> crdlb: thanks, will try...
<cables> variant, gparted livecd is fastser
<variant> wilco991: thats odd
<LadyNikon> eh
<variant> cables: huh?
<tier`> t
<soundray> `Lucas: apart from wrong/faulty CDs, it could be a broken RAM module
<snerfu> variant, never used the ubuntu live cd, that would work just the same though.
<cables> variant, it boots faster I guess... I just joined, so I shouldn't butt into a conversation, sorry.
<wilco991> and running "'sudo beryl-manager" freezes gnome and i have restart X
<soundray> `Lucas: can you get the memtest86 option to boot?
<razzorz> and sudo fdisk -l dont show the 3 drive like it did b4 i unmounted it
<variant> LadyNikon: just boot the ubuntu live cd and repartition the hard disk as you please with gparted, you can select it from the menu
<crparr> Hi! What is the package called for installing zlib on Breezy?
<phewl> whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get
<SirOSOriS> `Lucas, i dont think you're going to beable to install that version of ubuntu on your computer. for me 5.10 installed like a breeze, however i could not get 6.10 to install
<cables> phewl, aptitude is smarter about dependencies
<phewl> =s
<phewl> so i should use aptitude ?
<cables> phewl, aptitude also has a sort-of-gui if your run the command "aptitude" by itself
<SirOSOriS> `Lucas, google told me it was the way linux detected usb devices like mouse/keyboard
* LadyNikon twitches from the new concepts heh
<cables> phewl, I use aptitude, your choice though.
<soundray> SirOSOriS: there is no reason why it should fail at this stage though (`Lucas)
<crparr> I'm trying to configure boxbackup on my fileserver. I get the error configure: error: cannot find zlib
<phewl> Lol @ their gui
<phewl> its sexy
<`Lucas> SirOSOriS, do you have a direct link where I can install it. And where you the one who said that you had the same problem?
<SirOSOriS> soundray, there are.
<razzorz> any thoughts?..
<snerfu> I actually didn't realize there was a live cd for ubuntu,  i have been upgrading this install since the first release.
<`Lucas> soundray, is it possible for you to PM me?
<SirOSOriS> i installed feisty alpha release 3 on mine instead
<SirOSOriS> i think they're up to alpha 5 now
<soundray> `Lucas: join #ubuntu-classroom pls
<K3nto> i have a Pentium 3 laptop with 256mb ram. Would ubuntu do well on it?
<soundray> K3nto: not well, but it would probably work
<grantgm> K3nto: try xubuntu
<K3nto> ok because i have xubuntu on it and it stinks
<grantgm> i'm running it on something similar - its lighter, so it works better
<K3nto> i cant even send things to the desktop : /
<K3nto> so weird
<nugenoa> What is this? ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?
<fili1> hi all... can someone help me tu set a serial connection with ipaq h5550?
<variant> K3nto: xfce is a little strange for some people. ubuntu will run on that system but not particularly fast
<K3nto> and i cant delete things from the desktop. theres no freedom
<Michael_the_choi> Does anyone on here have experience dual booting on a mac?
<variant> K3nto: you just don't know how to use it..
<K3nto> probably
<LadyNikon> bleh now i have a new problem
<razzorz> wow..
<nu-> Hello world. 8800gtx + linux = no worky
<mjunx> nu-, tried using the nvidia-glx drivers? or the ones from nvidia.com?
<nu-> problems with the x server. so i go edit xorg.conf, and it's blank
<variant> nu-: that was a seriously meaningless scentance..
<nu-> well i can't even start ubuntu
<SirOSOriS> nu- you must sudo it
<SirOSOriS> or it will be blank
<grantgm> K3nto: you might want to give another light distro a try: maybe "Damn Small Linux"?
<variant> nu-: you just said it was a problem with the xserver?
<nu-> i did
<netcrash> Hello, can anyone check if this dns 62.48.131.10(11) responds to bigpromotores.pt , please
<nu-> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<K3nto> grantgm: ic
<nu-> shows up blank
<soundray> fili1: have you seen http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<wheels3572> How do I find out what parts of java are installed ?
<variant> netcrash: please see !offtopic
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: you need to say what the problem is
<cables> wheels3572, what do you mean what parts of java?
<SirOSOriS> nu sudo gedit
<nu-> isnt Gedit GUI only?
<wheels3572> cables, I installed java-common and another java I wanna see what javas were installed
<netcrash> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<variant> nu-: thats because you typed the name wrong. use bash completion.
<grantgm> does anyone know how to restart the sound without rebooting?
<mjunx> nu-, yeah
<fili1> soundray: no, I will check it now... thanke you
<variant> nu-: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xenguy> o/~ /me yodels, I got the offtopic bluez... o/~
<variant> nu-: not x11
<Michael_the_choi> soundray - it's not a *problem*, per se. I'm wondering how/if-i-should-even-try to mount the linux partition on the mac side, and the mac partition on the linux side.
<cables> wheels3572, open Synaptic Package Manager and search for java
<mjunx> nu-, you can use vim, or nano, or even ed to edit files without the GUI
<nu-> thank gedit wont work. i am trying to install ubuntu. but it wont start. give me a x server error.
<wheels3572> cables, ok
<variant> nu-: did you see what i just told you?
<nu-> mjunx: i used nano. xorg.conf is blank
<mjunx> if you don't have an xorg.conf file, that could be a problem...
<wheels3572> cables, wasn't sure if there was a way to do it via cli
<nu-> oh
<nu-> variant: i did now. thank you
<variant> mjunx: he is typeing /etc/x11 instead of /etc/X11 ...
* nu- feels stupid
<cables> wheels3572, there is, I'm just too lazy to write the command out
<mjunx> oh, that's a silly mistake :D
<Xenguy> nu-: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<wheels3572> ohhhhhhh
<nu-> Ok but say i edit xorg.conf...what am i changing in there?
<gravemind> hey guys, for NFS, what do I put for Allowed host/network? What goes there?
<Xenguy> nu-: with sudo
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: both work. For the Mac, you need a third-party driver.
<nu-> Xenguy: what will that do?
<cables> wheels3572, dpkg -l | grep ii.*java | less
<mjunx> gravemind, ipaddress/subnet
<Xenguy> nu-: reconfigure your X config
<LadyNikon> its boot, root, swap, windows right?
<variant> nu-: try paste binning the error message you get when starting x
<Xenguy> nu-: hopefully
<Xenguy> :-)
<wheels3572> cables, ok ty
<gravemind> mjunx, cool
<variant> LadyNikon: if you want, that is a normal layout. ubuntu uses just one big partition though by default unfortunatly
<mjunx> gravemind, so for example 10.4.0.0/12
<cables> Hey what's the difference between apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean?
<gravemind> mjunx, both of them, or either or?
<Michael_the_choi> soundray - ok.  And is it *safe* to do read-write to mount the mac parition? I read something that suggested it might be problematic, and only to mount it read, but I don't know how old that was.
<gravemind> oh I see
<variant> LadyNikon: i like to have /home on it's own partition (own disk where possible)
<nu-> ok. ill be back guys. thanks for all the help so far
<grantgm> i'd think  "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" would restart the sound, but it doesn't seem to do anything...any ideas?
<mjunx> gravemind, you can specify a single IP without the subnet I think
<stodge> Just wondering if there's a package for the Django project available for Ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> variant: well ubuntu made a swap.. root.. and extended
<LadyNikon> at least thats what i am looking at with qtp
<gravemind> mjunx - great, I'll try
<LadyNikon> i mean gparted
<fili1> soundray: this is not what I am searching... I want instal familiar linux on my PDA, but I dont know how to setup the serial connection
<variant> LadyNikon: yes, it makes swap too.. forgot that
<Xenguy> cables: it's a significant difference and you can read it in 'man apt-get'  :-)
<Ubuntu_GRUB> what do entries like: "root (hd0,0)" mean?  I am trying to make sure that GRUB is set correctly to boot windows
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: on the Linux side, it's pretty safe -- hfsplus is definitely much easier to handle in free software than Windows' ntfs
<variant> Ubuntu_GRUB: that is the first partition on the first hard disk
<grantgm> Ubuntu_GRUB: they refer to the hdd and the partition
<Michael_the_choi> soundray - excelent.  Thanks. :-) That'll make it easier.
<LadyNikon> what variant said
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: Ext2fs for Mac isn't quite so mature -- it mounts your ext3 systems without journalling, for example.
<variant> Ubuntu_GRUB: /dev/hda1 is (hd0,0) in grub
<Michael_the_choi> soundray - I don't know what journaling is. *blush*.
<LadyNikon> hda (0) the 1 (0)
<variant> Ubuntu_GRUB: grub counts from 0 linux counts from 1
<Ubuntu_GRUB> okok :D
<Ubuntu_GRUB> so what would hdb1 stand for?
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: it's what distinguishes ext3 from ext2
<Michael_the_choi> ahh. ok.
<Michael_the_choi> I
<variant> (hd1,1)
<Michael_the_choi> I'll look it up. :-)
<Michael_the_choi> Thanks!
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: makes it a bit more reliable
<variant> Ubuntu_GRUB: (hd1,1)
<LadyNikon> variant: it wouldnt be (hd1,0) ?
<soundray> fili1: maybe minicom is what you need. Ubotu will pm you
<soundray> !minicom > fili1
<variant> LadyNikon: ah, well spotted
<variant> grantgm: (hd1,0)
<variant> ffs
<variant> Ubuntu_GRUB: (hd1,0)
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: just curious: did you install rEFIt?
<Ubuntu_GRUB> ok, so (hd1,0) is hdb1 :D
<mjunx> ffs is another filesystem you could probably use between os x and linux :)
<grantgm> Ubuntu_GRUB: yea. second hdd, first partition
<cables> Xenguy, thanks :)
<Michael_the_choi> soundray- Yes.
<variant> i'm off to study. later all
<cables> Xenguy, thanks for not letting me be lazy.
<LadyNikon> Ubuntu_GRUB: remember the beginning is always 0
<snowpunk98> Whats the command to take ownership of a folder again?
<Xenguy> cables: you can be lazy and still read man pages ;-)
<LadyNikon> then so forth and so on
<Xenguy> cables: yw
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: I installed my Mac without it -- just Bootcamp, and it worked. What does refit actually do?
<mahuyar> Can you download a source package with aptitude?
<mjunx> probably
<soundray> Bye variant
<Michael_the_choi> soundray- I followed the whole process as described on http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<fili1> soundray: thanke you again, I have already instaled it, but I don't understend how to use... I don't know how to get connected with the pda
<blithe> I still don't understand what bootcamp actually is, isn't it just a bootloader that looks pretty?
<cables> Xenguy, is setting up apt-get clean as a cron job a good or bad idea?
<mahuyar> mjunx, I see only for .deb file.
<cables> blithe, it's a bootloader, but it also burns a cd full of drivers for Windows
<Ubuntu_GRUB> the beginning is always 0?  I have an sda1,2 then hdb1,2.  How can I decide what is the beginning?
<bruenig> cables, if your intent is to apt-get clean on occasion anyways, setting it up to do it automatically by cron is no problem
<blithe> cables: Ah, gotcha.
<Michael_the_choi> soundray - refit catches things right at the start, I presume like most bootloaders, and gives you a graphic option to choose mac OS, linux, and a few tools (that I haven't played with, and probably shouldn't).
<mjunx> well, you can use apt-get source
<Xenguy> cables: cron job will just repeat your decision, so if it is a good choice for you, then that is fine and good :-)
<bruenig> make sure it doesn't prompt though, don't know if you need to -y it or not
<cables> Xenguy, alright :)
<soundray> blithe: no, it's a set of utilities and procedures to make Windows install on an Intel Mac
<cables> Xenguy, I'm actually doing it with anacron
<Ubuntu_GRUB> man, all you guys know too much about Linux
<Ubuntu_GRUB> should I use Fedora or Ubuntu?
<blithe> You're asking a biased crowd. :P
<cables> Ubuntu_GRUB, what do you think we'll tell you? Look at the channel name :)
<snowpunk98> Can anyone tell me the command to take ownership of a folder?
<cables> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Ubuntu_GRUB> *think for a little bit... nah I like Automatic & EasyUbuntu
<Xenguy> cables: yeah, the syntax is still the same I think, e.g.:  crontab -e
<bruenig> cables, what is the benefit of anacron
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: I see... I'd like to check it out, but I'm worried. You know how they say "if it ain'
<cables> Xenguy, I know how to use Anocron. just edit anacrontab :)
<cables> bruenig, if you set it for daily, it'll run it whenever it can rather than at a specific time
<soundray> if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<`Lucas> SirOSOriS, do you have a link so I can attempt to install 5.10
<Xenguy> cables: hrm, I've never modified anacron config
<`Lucas> Listen to soundray, trust me!
<cables> bruenig, so if the comp's not on, it'll run it when it IS on.
<bruenig> cables, I thought that cron would just do the command whenever you booted it back up
<`Lucas> I broke a lot of things that weren't even broken.
<cables> Xenguy, there's a specific editor for it?
<cables> bruenig, I don't think so... that's why Anacron was written :)
<Xenguy> cables: I thought that anacron just automagically runs cronjobs after you login
<bruenig> I read that somewhere, must be wrong
<Michael_the_choi> soundray - indeed. ;-)   With refit, you still need a bootloader, though, I guess to emulate bios? (this is all way out of my league. ;-) )  I think it has to do with the mac's boot process, which is a bit different.  I know if I choose linux, it starts grub.
<cables> Xenguy, it's configured to do that, but you can add other tasks to it also.
<SirOSOriS> 'lucas dont u think google has it!
<Xenguy> cables: there are many editors you can use; having at least 1 editor that will run without X is a smart move :-)
<Michael_the_choi> It gives a command line, or something, or lets you adjust partitions as two other options, *i think.*
<wheels3572> Im trying to see what plugins are installed in firefox how do I do that
<Xenguy> cables: I C
<`Lucas> True!
<jrib> wheels3572: about:plugins in your address bar
<cables> Xenguy, crontab just opens Nano for me
<Shaba1> wow
<Shaba1> that took a will to open
<Xenguy> cables: nano is fine
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: I've got grub to boot Linux, but if I hold the Option key, I get to choose Mac OS X and it never sees grub
<wheels3572> jrib, ty that's it I knew it was something : lol
<wheels3572> ty
<cables> Xenguy, I know :)
<Xenguy> cables: OK
<cables> Xenguy, anacron config is in /etc/anacrontab
<Michael_the_choi> soundray- I see, ok.
<wheels3572> jrib, cant get into any yahoo game rooms damn white blank page any idea?
<Michael_the_choi> soundray- what's the command then to mount the hfs+ drive?  (I'll mess with the other direction later.)
<jrib> wheels3572: I think that uses java, does http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml work?
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: like any mount command, just with the '-t hfsplus' option
<Michael_the_choi> soundray - Ok. THanks!
<SirOSOriS> y is ubuntu ultimate gamers edition everything that ubuntu 6.10 isnt?
<Xenguy> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> hah!
<wheels3572> jrib, yes that does work
<SirOSOriS> y have mplayer installed when it cant hardly play any files for instance?
<wheels3572> hmmmmmmm
<Toma-> SirOSOriS: probably because its not the same thing?
<garfield9> Help! When I try to blacklist my Wifi drivers using the "sudo echo blacklist..." I always get a Permission Denied message
<cables> garfield9, try doing sudo -i to bring you to a root terminal, then running the command (without sudo)
<Toma-> garfield9: whats the exact command youre using?
<BinderDundat_> tel Hello all!
<jrib> wheels3572: hmm, try a new firefox profile to make sure it's not one of your extensions
<cables> garfield9, that way the whole thing will be run as root, not justt the "echo" bit.
<garfield9> Toma: sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<soundray> Toma-: pardon my curiosity, I'd like to know what your quit line means -- pm?
<wheels3572> ok
<cables> wheels3572, firefox -safe-mode to test whether it's your extensions
<cables> Is he using Chatzilla extension in Firefox or something?
<Toma-> garfield9: 'echo bcm43xx | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<garfield9> cables: it worked
<Toma-> soundray: doesnt really mean much at all...
<Michael_the_choi> soundray - to double check, so I don't mess anything up. ;-) In my /dev folder, there's only "hda" - no numbered versions. I would have guessed hda1.  Is "hda" what I should be mounting?
<cables> garfield9, good :)
* eavawter tries to refrain from pulling her hair out trying to instal a wireless card
<cables> !wifi | eavawter, maybe this will help
<ubotu> eavawter, maybe this will help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: ah, no
<rwxr-xr--> how can i install .tar.gz in Ubuntu same ? ./configure?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, is it a source tar.gz?
<rwxr-xr--> ya
<eavawter> I'll look ..but gotta tell ya .. I've been trying to get this d*&( card working for 3 days now
<garfield9> cables: if I close the terminal window where I was logged in as root...does that effectively take away the root priveledges?
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: now my memory fails me. You have to load a module so it will read the disklabel (the Mac equivalent of a DOS-style partition table)
<cables> garfield9, yep, you're safe :)
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  i uncompress it with tar -zxvf
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: you can build just like any other source package, but be advised, its not support, or encouraged. i do suggest using "checkinstall" instead of 'make install' tho.
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: but I can't remember right now...
<Michael_the_choi> ahh. Ok.
<SirOSOriS> what's the difference between a source and a binary installation file?
<Michael_the_choi> soundray- I'll look around online later and see what I can find. THanks!
<cables> rwxr-xr--, cd to the untarred folder, run ./configure (you may have to install dependencies first) then it'll be done
<Toma-> SirOSOriS: source is built against your system. binary is built against someone elses and usually isnt compatible, unless they provide the nessecary libs
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  then make? or as Toma said check install?
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  or just ./configure then done?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, then make, then checkinstall
<rwxr-xr--> okie okie
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: ./configure ; make ; checkinstall (youll need to install checkinstall with apt-get
<cables> rwxr-xr--, make will make a binary file in that folder
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: found it. It's compiled into the ubuntu kernel by default, so that's not it, sorry
<cables> rwxr-xr--, then run checkinstall (install the checkinstall package first though)
<cables> rwxr-xr--, actually you'll need to run "sudo checkinstall"
<Michael_the_choi> oh, hmm.
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  oke sudo apt-get install checkinstall ?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, yep
<cables> rwxr-xr--, you have build-essential, right?
* Toma- gives up.
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  ok thanks
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  ya i have those
<cables> rwxr-xr--, you can remove the -dev dependencies when you're done installing if you like
<yipe> what's a .cbz file?
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  ok
<Toma-> yipe: afaik, its a comic book
<zach89909> h
<yipe> neat!
<alan_> exit
<snowpunk98> Can someone tell me how to take ownership of a directory
<zach89909> can someone help me compile a custom kernel without errors?
<Toma-> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cables> snowpunk98, you want gui or terminal?
<Toma-> zach89909: see the last weblink in what ubotu said
<cables> snowpunk98, I can help better with the gui
<snowpunk98> cabldevil, term if possible
<cables> snowpunk98, i think it's chown, but I'm not entirely sure.
<Toma-> snowpunk98: man chown
<Michael_the_choi> soundray- if I figure out the number, I can I mount it even though it isn't visible in /dev?  I found something that says to run parted (*gasp!*) and it will list which number it is.
<Michael_the_choi> (or mac-fdisk -l /dev/hda ?)
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: normally you can only mount a partition for which a device exists. But do try parted or gparted, it's quite hard to do something wrong with those
<zach89909> Toma-:  from kernel.org
<payal> hi all
<Shaba1> Ok am I stuck again
<soundray> Michael_the_choi: mac-fdisk sounds good, but ubuntu doesn't provide it as far as I can tell
<payal> I want to change passwords of thirty users at a time - the password is same
<payal> isthere any way to do it
<i3ooi3oo> !NVIDIA-LEGACY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  after checkisntall its show me.. " ======================== Installation successful ==========================
<rwxr-xr--> " its mean my package installed fine?
<i3ooi3oo> !NVIDIA
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Toma-> zach89909: read the "old-Fashioned way" and just use the tarball from kernel.org instead of the /usr/src/linux.tar.gz
<cables> rwxr-xr--, probably :)
<payal> any ideas ?'
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: yes.
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  but there is problem when i try to open the app give me error.
<Michael_the_choi> soundray: sda2. ;-)
<cables> rwxr-xr--, that doesn't mean the package installation didn't go right.
<cables> rwxr-xr--, that means the make didn't go right
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: what error?
<zach89909> Toma-: That is what I did, but it gave me a ton of errors and not founds
<Toma-> zach89909: did you read the rest of the howto?
<zach89909> no
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,: root@freddy:/home/freddy/Desktop# trix
<rwxr-xr--> trix: cannot connect to X server
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: dont run it as root
<jrandolph> i having problems getting my ati card to work. i've been following the binary dirver/how to on the ubuntu website, but it doesn't seem to be working. is there another set of instructions i can follow?
<jrandolph> *i'm
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  same problem with the user too
<zach89909> Toma-: #make xconfig
<zach89909> Toma-: #make dep
<eavawter> anyone know anything about belkin routers and NAT's
<Toma-> zach89909: youre not following the guide?
<zach89909> Toma-: #make bzImage
<cables> eavawter, is it an Ubuntu problem?
<zach89909> Tk
<fetcher> What's the best way to enable console messages during the boot process (both kernel & startup scripts) that Ubuntu hides by default?
<eavawter> it is when it's the reason my wireless card won't connect ... so yes
<cables> fetcher, edit menu.lst
<Toma-> fetcher: remove 'quiet' from the boot parameter
<cables> fetcher, edit the defoptions section to remove quiet and splash, then run sudo update-grub
<cables> fetcher, the splash can also display messages, so just remove quiet if you want that
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  i Found something in make..
<fetcher> cables, Toma: thanks!
<cables> fetcher, if you just want it temporarily, you can edit the line from the GRUB menu
<zach89909> Toma-: Patrick Sweiskowski had success with it!
<Toma-> zach89909: well ask Patrick Sweiskowski about it :D ive never been able to roll a kernel with the old skool commands in ubuntu. always works fine with the fakeroot makedpkg stuff.
<Scunizi> Can anyone reccommend a channel for talking about images in HTML?
<Kikkoman> oh carp
<Kikkoman> I just installed ubuntu
<Toma-> Scunizi: you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kikkoman> But now I can't boot into windows.
<Scunizi> toma:  Thanks...
<Kikkoman> It shows it as a choice, but it doesn't load into windows, it just returns to the GRUB menu
<dyrne> Kikkoman: does windows show as an option at boot?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: thats because ubuntu has killed your windows, for the good of mankind.
<paitart> hi. what program should i get to be able to edit an mp4 video file?
<Kikkoman> What can I do?
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  if i found something problem or error with make cmd then what i should i do in return like " make[1] : Entering directory `/home/freddy/Desktop/trix-0.91'
<rwxr-xr-->  " , "make[1] : Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
<rwxr-xr--> "
<Toma-> Kikkoman: sounds like a simple grub error. can you please copy /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin?
<Kikkoman> Erm
<Kikkoman> One second
<Toma-> !pastebin | Kikkoman
<ubotu> Kikkoman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cables> rwxr-xr--, i don't know...
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  ok.
<Kikkoman> Toma-:Well that's it though, it also can't access the internet after ubuntu
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: its fine. its just saying you gave no specifications to build that part of the program
<netcrash> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Toma-> Kikkoman: as in windows cant access the internet or ubuntu cant?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Ubuntu
<Hammwell> is there a package for mod_perl2?
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  well can i paste something on pastebin and if u have sometime can u chk it?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: ok youre using a wireless card im guessing?
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: sure
<rwxr-xr--> thanks
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: tbh, itll be more useful to see the output of ./configure
<paitart> hi. what program should i get to be able to edit an mp4 video file?
<Kikkoman> Toma-:No, I have a direct connection
<Kikkoman> Toma-:This computer (unrelated) is connecting through wireless] 
<snowpunk98> Whats the dpkg command to remove a package I used -i to install
<bruenig> Hammwell, libapache2-mod-perl2:
<Toma-> Kikkoman: its pretty simple to setup with the Network Manager in System > Admin > Network
<Toma-> snowpunk98: dpkg -e
<Kikkoman> ok
<Hammwell> thanks bruenig :)
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I'll try that and get back to you
<Toma-> ok
<bruenig> Toma-, I thought it was dpkg -r
<snowpunk98> I think it was a bad idea to use alien to convert adobe to a deb :(
<snowpunk98> now its broke
<Toma-> *searches man page*
<Kikkoman> Toma-: How do I get to that?
<fetcher> How much actual performance benefit would a desktop machine see from a custom kernel optimized for the CPU (Athlon XP)?  I've always done that on other distros, but mostly just out of habit...
<Toma-> ahh yes :D
<Toma-> fetcher: absolutly no difference.
<crdlb> fetcher, not much
<crdlb> fetcher, you definitely shouldn't build your own kernel just for the speed
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  same line comes again n again when i try to run "trix: cannot connect to X server
<rwxr-xr-->  "
<Ashbringer> Hello, would anyone be able to give me a link to a good kernel compilation guide? I have a vanilla kernel installed, and I'd like to compile an Ubuntu one.
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: the problem wont fix itself
<Toma-> !kernel | Ashbringer
<ubotu> Ashbringer: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10397/
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I assume it might help to say that Ubuntu is on the slave drive
<Toma-> ahh ha.
<Kikkoman> Toma-: And Windows is on master
<Toma-> Kikkoman: where did you install grub to? MBR?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: hd(0,1)
<fetcher> crdlb: yeah, suspected as much, especialy for the light duty this machine will see.
<Kikkoman> You know what I mean
<Ashbringer> thanks Toma
<Kikkoman> hard drive 0, partition 1, which is windows partition
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: ahh, now thats easy to fix.
<jrandolph> when trying to run aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv i get these two lines: Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session... and Warning: Option 'OpenGlOverlay' doesn't affect running session. should i be concerned about these warnings?
<hunterp> http://digg.com/health/U_S_appeals_court_rules_against_dying_woman_in_medical_marijuana_case_In
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  For u it is :) for me its a big thing i m overall newbie .. n using Ubuntu 1st time
<dyrne> Kikkoman: hda1 would be hd0,0 hda2 hd0,1
<Kikkoman> :o
<Kikkoman> The default was hda0
<Kikkoman> or something
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: just a moment
<dyrne> Kikkoman: did you paste menu.lst?
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  sure dude nevamind i m waiting :)
<Kikkoman> dyrne: I haven't been able to
<Kikkoman> dyrne: Ubuntu won't access internet
<dyrne> Kikkoman: ah
<enderxim> Is there a way to use a bootable cd/dvd from an ext3 partitions .iso file?
<dyrne> Kikkoman: sudo fdisk -l    to see partitions is the ntfs partition hda1?
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: run this "XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 trix"
<Toma-> see if that helps
<johnt> Python group needs me to IDENTIFY but I do not have a password. what do I need to do?
<Kikkoman> fdisk?
<schmity> hey
<Kikkoman> Isn't that destructive partitioner?
<schmity> where can i download a LIVECD for my MACBOOKPRO of UBUNTU OR KUBUNTU?
<bimberi> !register | johnt
<ubotu> johnt: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Kikkoman> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Kikkoman> I think
<dyrne> johnt: /msg nickserv register password   then whenever you log back in just /msg nickserv identify password
<enderxim> Kikkoman: the -l just lists the partitions
<Kikkoman> oh
<Kikkoman> enderxim: In terminal then?
<johnt> Thank you I will go look
<schmity> Kikkoman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/livecd-base/
<schmity> nothing there
<Kikkoman> Ah
<Kikkoman> Thanks
<enderxim> Kikkoman: yeah, sudo fdisk -l. i came into the conversation late. Are you just trying to find your ntfs partition?
<PriceChild> !caps | schmity
<Kikkoman> Yes
<ubotu> schmity: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  same as before "root@freddy:~# XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 trix
<rwxr-xr--> trix: cannot connect to X server
<rwxr-xr--> "
<Kikkoman> enderxim: I believe it is hd(0,1)
<Kikkoman> enderxim: Windows is the second partition on the master HDD
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: seriously, dont run it as root.
<schmity> ubotu: i like shouting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i like shouting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<schmity> !caps | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  before tried it with user
<schmity> !caps | PriceChild
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: running it as root will try to load it in a root X window, which, you shouldnt have.
<PriceChild> !botabuse > schmity
<snowpunk98> Is Rythembox not able to play midi?
<schmity> PriceChild: please stop harrasing me
<crdlb> snowpunk98, I don't know of a gstreamer midi plugin, so afaik no
<snowpunk98> :(
<snowpunk98> What should I be playing midis with
<Toma-> snowpunk98: timidity will
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  dude same screen comes with the user too.
<Kikkoman> Anyone: How do I access System > Network > Config
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: ok. stop running stuff as root :)
<Kikkoman> Or whatnot
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  okie :) now i m be with user :)
<snowpunk98> is there a single audio application that will play all formats
<Toma-> Kikkoman: System button > Administration > Network ??
<Kikkoman> oh
<Kikkoman> ^^
<Toma-> snowpunk98: rythmnbox will
<crdlb> snowpunk98, mplayer will play almost anything you can throw at it
<adrenalin1983> Hi, I just installed ubuntu, everything is sweet with my networking config, but I cant browse web pages, I can ping which means dns seems to be working, im a bit stuck. Can someone please help?
<mjunx> and the things it can't? you should file a bug with mplayer :P
<mjunx> adrenalin1983, can you ping domain names?
<adrenalin1983> can u give me an example of one to ping?
<mjunx> google.com
<adrenalin1983> yes
<mjunx> tried and true :P
<adrenalin1983> already have
<mjunx> are you running NetworkManager?
<crdlb> adrenalin1983, is it a dhcp ethernet connection to a router?
<adrenalin1983> dhcp ethernet
<adrenalin1983> local network
<adrenalin1983> picks up ip fine
<snowpunk98> Does the terminal log anywhere
<snowpunk98> like the things I type into it
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Ok, so I'm in the networking option, what do I do to make the internet connect
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: have you got that output from ./configure for me yet?
<mjunx> snowpunk98, ~/.bash_history
<crdlb> adrenalin1983, so you haven't configured anything on ubuntu right
<Kikkoman> Toma-: It seems that I have no IP or DNS
<crdlb> manually
<Toma-> Kikkoman: not sure. set it up like any other network? are you using DHCP?
<adrenalin1983> I tried manually configuring the network to see if dhcp was screwed but no difference
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  now im trying to install .deb package but same problem with .deb package too
<adrenalin1983> I ifconfig manually set ip and netmask
<adrenalin1983> added a default gw to my server
<Kikkoman> Toma-: ;A; I don't know how to set up the network in Ubuntu
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: this might seem silly, but you are running this from within a GUI right?
<snowpunk98> mjunx, Thats the name of the file?
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  ya
<Toma-> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crdlb> adrenalin1983, try: wget google.com
<mjunx> snowpunk98, yeah
<adrenalin1983> and checked my sources.list and made sure the server was there as a domain name server
<Toma-> ...wireless? silly bot.
<eavawter> is there a way to keep track of what you've typed into the terminal window?
<crdlb> eavawter, press up
<Toma-> eavawter: ~/.bash_history
<mjunx> eavawter, I just told adrenalin1983
<adrenalin1983> It says connecting ... but ip is 1.0.0.0|:80
<Kikkoman> Toma-: If I have my IP from before, can I just put that in?
<mjunx> or maybe you just joined
<adrenalin1983> says that for apt aswell
<eavawter> thanks
<Toma-> Kikkoman: if youre home network is using STATIC ips then yes. if its using DHCP, then no. you select DHCP and off you go. can you setup a network in windows?
<rwxr-xr--> hmm
<snowpunk98> Hmm
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I can't access Windows, remember? It is on the master while Ubuntu is on the slave
<snowpunk98> mjunx, Do you know is there is anything thatll show me the terminal output also
<adrenalin1983> any ideas?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: i mean, are you capable of doing that... its pretty much the same process
<tier`> if my monitor is capable of a resolution that isn't showing up as an option in my desktop settings is there a way to force it?
<mjunx> snowpunk98, I don't think that's logged anywhere
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Hmm, I'll just reboot and push F8 for a list of Operating systems
<tier`> editing xorg.conf perhaps?
<snowpunk98> oh well
<hunterp> does no one care about dying woman denied of the one drug keeping her alive?
<Roachclit_> What do I put in for the ESSID?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Oh, but yes I am capable
<crdlb> hunterp, #ubuntu-offtopic
<LabThug_hm> How do you tile windows in Kbuntu?
<Kikkoman> hunterp: No, I'm not interested in your little marijuana story :P
<Toma-> Kikkoman: ok :) just set it up like any other network and sometimes youll need to "Stop" and "start" the device again (all in the network manager dialog)
<mjunx> cannabis
<zoonga> need some network assistance with ubuntu
<mjunx> ask away
<Roachclit_> What should I put in for the ESSID for ubuntu?
<zoonga> wired, eth0, gets dns but no ip... dhcp setup
<Toma-> Roachclit_: put your wireless routers ESSID into it...
<emcay> anyone know how to get a linksys wireless-G card to work with ubuntu
<mjunx> what model, emcay?
<adrenalin1983> When I annitiate apt-get update ... it attempts to update from ip 1.0.0.0 and the same with mget
<emcay> wmp56gs
<adrenalin1983> why would this be happening?
<tier`> heh, does everyone who comes in here ask solely about shit involving ndiswrapper/bcm43xx-fwcutter? =P
<Kikkoman> ;A;
<mjunx> a lot of people come in here, that's for sure
<Roachclit_> Is the ESSID an ip or a name?
<Kikkoman> Reboot + F8 doesn't work
<mjunx> Roachclit, name
<Kikkoman> Hmm
<Toma-> Kikkoman: lets fix this grub problem.
<Roachclit_> so where would I find my routers ESSID?
<Kikkoman> Toma-:Let's
<Roachclit> like right now I am no a windows pc if I do ipconfig/all
<Toma-> Kikkoman: what boot loader are you getting? grub or windows?
<mjunx> Roachclit_, it's the name that's broadcasted by the router
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  is any app for local Lan chat? like trix or Vyqchat?
<emcay> i had ubuntu 6.06
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-, : c0z this One is not going fine :< and not working
<Kikkoman> Toma-: GRUB
<adrenalin1983> Can someone please help? I got responces to begin with, now nothing
<Kikkoman> Hmm?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: ok, did you paste your menu.lst onto pastebin?
<mjunx> I'm out of ideas, adrenalin1983 :P
<adrenalin1983> hmm
<Kikkoman> Toma-: That leads me to the internet problem
<Kikkoman> Here
<Kikkoman> I'll just copy it to this comp
<Roachclit> Where would I find the ESSID of my router?
<Kikkoman> and use this internet :P
<Toma-> Kikkoman: clever ;D
<Kikkoman> Toma-: By the way, when I'm in grub, it doesn't say Ubuntu 6.10
<Toma-> Roachclit: from your routers setup page?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: It says like Ubuntu Kernel 2.510 or someting
<Kikkoman> +h
<mjunx> Roachclit, you can try "sudo iwlist scan"
<Toma-> wow... weird
<adrenalin1983> could it possibly be something to do with the inbuilt network card in the laptop?
<rwxr-xr--> damn with the x server not start :<
<adrenalin1983> I believe its loading e100 module for the network card
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: jabber would be useful...
<adrenalin1983> I may be wrong
<Roachclit> find out, thanks
<emcay> anyone have that card or one similiar
<adrenalin1983> It works fine when I boot to xp
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-, i dont know how to use it :< how to configure it
<rwxr-xr--> Toma-,  well where i can fine jabber?
<z0rz> I'm using ubuntu as a gateway via iptables, but for some reason my network facing interface drops 50% of the packets (it's only did this recently and the only thing I've installed is ruby)
<rwxr-xr--> *get
<Toma-> rwxr-xr--: ubuntu repos.
<z0rz> I can ping google.com on the machine and not drop a packet .. but if I try to ping a computer on the internal network I get about 50% packety loss.. anyone know how I can go about trouble shooting this?
<mjunx> get ejabberd
<rwxr-xr--> !ejabberd
<ubotu> ejabberd: Distributed, fault-tolerant Jabber/XMPP server written in Erlang. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-8ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 787 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<intelikey> anyone know enough about tzconfiguration to help me setup utc-5 ?
<emcay> linksys wmp54gs
<rwxr-xr--> mjunx, : ejabberd its for local lan chat?
<mjunx> it's a jabber server
<Kikkoman> Toma-: It won't install the windows networks support stuff
<Toma-> Kikkoman: thank god...
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Samba
<Kikkoman> But how will I transfer the files to this computer
<LabThug_hm> Google says Tiling Windows in Linux is a no-go.  Is that so?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: ok, is your home network running off static ips or DHCP?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Well I don't know
<Guest23589> can you email them to yourself Toma-
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I don't have a home network really
<tier`> if my monitor is capable of 1280x1024 but under system - preferences - screen res. im only able to go up to 1024x768 can i just add 1280x1024 to xorg.conf and restart gnome?
<cafuego_> LabThug_hm: 's a function of the window manager
<mjunx> LabThug_hm, check out twm
<Toma-> Guest23589: what?
<cafuego_> LabThug_hm: I'm sure 75% of them cna do it, at least
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I'll just type it on this comp
<eavawter> try emailing the files to yourself .. then you can pick up the files from either computer
<Toma-> Kikkoman: ok :/
<LabThug_hm> mjunx: I'm in KDE currently and would like to keep from restarting X if possible, thanks though
<cafuego_> I'm pretty sure fvwm2 tiles by default
<Toma-> eavawter: thats all well and good, but this persons PC has no internet.
<grantgm> does anyone have any idea why the ubuntu startup sound is constantly repeating...and driving me insane...?
<mjunx> LabThug_hm, windows snap to each other, so just drag 'em around I guess
<eavawter> sorry Toma- .. trying to do 3 things at once and didn't see that .. I'll just be quiet for now
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I have about 80 wpm :P
<Toma-> :>
<LabThug_hm> mjunx: manual tiling....yay!
<intelikey> time zone   ?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: i use 2 fingers :>
<mjunx> well, LabThug_hm, press F1
<jessie_the_jeste> hello. anybody else have the problem that .wma always seem to skip out at the beginning. probably the first six seconds. version 1.4.3
<grantgm> does anyone know how to restart sound without rebooting?
<mjunx> you want automatic tiling, LabThug_hm?
<LabThug_hm> mjunx: F1 leads me to http://help.opera.com/Linux/9.10/en/index.html
<Toma-> grantgm: it will involve a hung amount of rmmod and modprobes. reboot = easy.
<jessie_the_jeste> grantgm, try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart. I havent been able to find one that let's me get my sound going after suspend though.
<Toma-> *huge
<towoer> how to play copied .flv files
<mjunx> towoer, mplayer and vlc can
<LabThug_hm> mjunx: no automatic, but a menu option to invoke it would be nice
<towoer> mjunx: vlc and no any plugins
<sigger_> which java thingy do I want so I can run java apps from firefox?
<cables> sigger_, sun-java5-plugin
<jessie_the_jeste> anybody else have the problem that .wma always seem to skip out at the beginning. probably the first six seconds. version 1.4.3
<variant> LabThug_hm: there is a beryl hack that allows that iirc
<grantgm> jessie_the_jeste: yea, that doesn't seem to do anything...i'm not sure why...
<rwxr-xr--> i just install the jabber repo from synaptic package manager how can i run it or where is the shortcut of jabber?
<towoer> jessie_the_jeste: may need win32 codecs
<LabThug_hm> so, it doesn't come standard with KDE?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, what are you trying to do with Jabber?
<mjunx> towoer, vlc should play it by default
<grantgm> but even "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop" doesn't stop the sound
<towoer> mjunx thanks
<jessie_the_jeste> towoer, i've got the win32 codecs. it just kindof skips the first bit.
<sigger_> cables, thanks
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Can I just skip to the good part
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  through jabber i can chat on my local lan?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: sure
<jessie_the_jeste> grantgm, maybe not. thought itd try to help
<Kikkoman> :D
<mjunx> rwxr-xr--, yeah
<cables> rwxr-xr--, so you're setting up your own server?
<rwxr-xr--> no
<grantgm> thanks anyways :)
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  just want to connect with my running server
<towoer> jessie_the_jeste: i've seed pretty good blogs how to play wma on mplayer
<cables> rwxr-xr--, Gaim has Jabber support
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  let me chk it
<jessie_the_jeste> im using xine. any idea how to use mplayer or gstreamer?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, if you've already got a server running, Gaim will work fine with it.
<enderxim> Does anyone know how to use grub to boot a .iso file from an ext3 partition?
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  what is the server tab there? my Server ?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, put your server in the server box
<rwxr-xr--> And the Resource?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, that doesn't matter
<cables> rwxr-xr--, leave it.
<dredhammer> hello a newbie qustion how does one checkout a previous version of software via subvision instead of the latest svn version?
<mjunx> svn co -r somerevision
<zoonga> anyone know how to fix dhcp not receiving ip address ?
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  its asking me for password ..
<jessie_the_jeste> any other ideas?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, are you running your own jabber server?
<dredhammer> ok thanks mjunx
<rwxr-xr--> no .. i m trying to link to my lAN server
<cables> rwxr-xr--, so you're saying your lan has a Jabber server running on it.
<cables> rwxr-xr--, do you have a password on that server?
<towoer> as fare as i sure mplayer is not free on ubuntu reppositories
<cables> !info mplayer
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  no i d0nt have any password my LAn support just Mac/IP
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<mjunx> wow, that's an old version...
<cables> rwxr-xr--, are you sure the chat server you're running on your LAN is Jabber?
<towoer> multiverse is not whole free
<cables> towoer, yep
<towoer> :(
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  i think may LAN server is not Running jabber server.
<variant> towoer: mplayer is free software, it includes some support for formats that may/maynot be legal in some countries
<cables> rwxr-xr--, so why are you trying to use jabbe?
<cables> *jabber?
<cables> !away | Miro_Offline
<ubotu> Miro_Offline: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<mjunx> mplayer has lots of patented algorithms in it (stupid, I know), so it's "non-free" because of that
<rwxr-xr--> cables, someone told me that u can use jabber for lan chat.
<rwxr-xr--> :<
<cables> rwxr-xr--, well you need a server running...
<mjunx> you can...
<mjunx> well, what do you mean be "lan chat"?
<towoer> i'm not sure but my problems begins sinse i ading any extra repositories exept main and universe
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  okie man :< All things going fine dont know why trix going to create problem .. damn..
<DisabledBobcat> I have an install.bin fine. How in the world can I install it?
<variant> mjunx: it's free because it's completely gpl. if software patents are legal in your country thats another matter (mplayer is developed primarily by hungarians iirc)
<cables> rwxr-xr--, why can't you just use an Internet IM service? jabber.org has a free Jabber server...
<mjunx> europeans in general at least
<cables> rwxr-xr--, if you want to run your own Jabber server, you can though.
<mjunx> DisabledBobcat, try "sh install.bin"
<variant> DisabledBobcat: in a terminal do chmod +x /path/to/instal.bin && sh /path/to/install.bin
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  so if i run my own jabber server then i can chat with my LAN users ?
<DisabledBobcat> mjunx: thank you very much
<cables> rwxr-xr--, if they have jabber clients installed on their system, yes.
<mjunx> rwxr-xr--, if your lan users register with your local jabber server, yes
<DisabledBobcat> variant: thanks a million
<rwxr-xr--> cables, sorry dude .. on my lAN there is just 3 users too use linux ..
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  leave it man its not for me.
<eavawter> well .. I'm certainly temped to go to another OS
<mjunx> well, you could try talk
<cables> rwxr-xr--, I'm curious, why can't you just use AIM or something like that?
<cables> rwxr-xr--, or a public jabber server like jabber.org?
<variant> or write
<cables> rwxr-xr--, is your lan not internet-connected?
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  its connected but .. no jabber is on any machine
<Ubuntu_GRUB> Hi
<cables> rwxr-xr--, I'm just wondering why you want an in-network chatt rather than something over the internet like AIM, MSN, Yahoo, Google Talk, public Jabber?
<rwxr-xr--> hehe
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I've typed it up
<Kikkoman> Toma-: What do I do now
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  some time .. if lan g0t d/c so we have fun on lan chat ;><
<mjunx> !ask | eavawter
<ubotu> eavawter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Toma-> !pastebin | Kikkoman
<ubotu> Kikkoman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K3nto> xfce=unpleasantness
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  in other words we xchange .. movies etc..
<Dirkson> Hey all. Is there any easy way to fix my dependency tree? Any update to anything errors out on my system, and it keeps trying to upgrade to 6.10... Even though it's 6.10 I've got installed
<mjunx> use ssh then?
<eavawter> I have ubotu .. and I'm getting the royal run around
<Vilhelms> Ugh I'm so tired of alsa messing up on me, how can I restart alsa without restarting my PC? I keep getting a 'device is busy' error :(
<Hammwell> is there a command to manage running services like httpd and mysql? i am familiar with "services" command in redhat
<mjunx> Dirkson, try a dist-upgrade
<eavawter> not ALL ubuntu's fault
<variant> Dirkson: run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cables> rwxr-xr--, can't you use file sharing and stuff for that? I don't think an IM client is what you want for file transfers within a network...
<Dirkson> mjunx, Errors out
<Ubuntu_GRUB> I installed Ubuntu Edgy Eft (6.10) and used the default option to install the GRUB boot loader to mbr.  When I select Windows XP Home Edition, it just stands there at "Starting up..." :(
<Kikkoman> Toma-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10426/
<Kikkoman> Toma-: *Kikkoman Note* was added by me
* eavawter refrains from venting
<mjunx> Dirkson, with what error specifically?
<Kikkoman> Not actually in the file though
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  no :) with trix or vyqchat.. just send file and Recive file.. and chat with local lan users easily its so easy.. u dont need to share any thing
<mjunx> eavawter, well, I don't remember seeing your question, so ask again
<variant> eavawter: please explain the issues, if you expect someone to help you
<rwxr-xr--> cables,  i just use this 2 apps for local chat.
<Dirkson> mjunx, variant, dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<Dirkson> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<jessie_the_jeste> anybody else have the problem that .wma always seem to skip out at the beginning. probably the first six seconds. version 1.4.3
<variant> Dirkson: after running apt-get update?
<variant> jessie_the_jeste: version 1.4.3 of what?
<Dirkson> variant, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<towoer> Ubuntu_GRUB: the same problom me, i removed XP whole
<eavawter> I have a belkin router .. which WILL see my linux system trying to connect (as it shows an ip addy knocking at the door) but it won't connect .. either because of NAT or for some other reason
<variant> Dirkson: sorry, no idea
<mjunx> Dirkson, do an update then
<Ubuntu_GRUB> =-O
<Dirkson> variant, Gotcha. Seems to be the second command doing the problem
<variant> eavawter: if you run sudo dhclient eth0 what happens?
<Dirkson> mjunx, What sort of update?
<eavawter> I'm trying to get my wireless card to work
<Ubuntu_GRUB> towoer: my Wife does not use Ubuntu, that is not an option
<mjunx> aptitude update
<variant> Dirkson: try touch /var/lib/dpkg/available
<variant> eavawter: i see
<variant> eavawter: sorry, i have little to no experience of wifi
<towoer> Ubuntu_GRUB : ubuntu and xp wont fit as dual boot by default :(
<Ubuntu_GRUB> =-O
<hosk> hey, firefox question: something about totem failing? i tried upgrading macromedia flash, it said it installed successfully, but i still get the message
<mjunx> totem isn't flash ;p
<Dirkson> mjunx, The apt-get/aptitude update completes fine, but doesn't seem to help the situation
<Dirkson> variant, Trying.... This is working better.
<mjunx> you can't dist-upgrade after that, Dirkson?
<hosk> well, i got multiple errors
<hosk> totem failing and that i should upgrade flash
<Dirkson> mjunx, Nope, but variant's touch idea worked. ... I should really learn what touch does :D
<mjunx> it creates a file if it doesn't exist
<Toma-> Kikkoman: what happens when you choose windows from grub?
<Vilhelms> Ugh, could someone help me with alsa problems? I keep getting device is busy!
<mjunx> otherwise it updates the mtime
<towoer> Ubuntu_grub: tray to play virtual xp
<Kikkoman> Toma-: It looks as if it is going to boot
<Kikkoman> Toma-: But it just goes back to GRUB
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Within 2 seconds
<Dirkson> mjunx, Gotcha. And updates last access time, if that's gotten messed up. Cool!
<Ubuntu_GRUB> towoer: Virtual PC?
<Toma-> no errors? does it get to the windows loader?
<Kikkoman> No
<Dirkson> mjunx, Anyway, it appears to be working now : )
<Kikkoman> It goes straight to grub
<Dirkson> variant, Thanks a lot : )
<mjunx> great!
<Kikkoman> erm
<Kikkoman> Toma-: The Compaq loader comes on though, it has the system recovery option
<towoer> Ubuntu_GRUB: use then knopix live cd
<QMario> THANK GOD!!! THE PRINTING WORKS!!! NOW EVERYONE ON MY NETWORK CAN PRINT!!! I AM SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW!!! THANK GOD!!! :) :) :) THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE!!!
<Ubuntu_GRUB> lol
<eavawter> as long as my computer is hardwired to the system it's fine .. the eth1 tells me "the network is down"
<Rapido> lolol
<Kikkoman> LOL FAKE CAPS
<Toma-> QMario: keep it to lower case next time :)
<Ubuntu_GRUB> towoer: thanks
<mjunx> !caps | QMario
<ubotu> QMario: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<QMario> Toma, sorry, but I am so relieved right now. :)
<mjunx> you can bold things instead perhaps?
<towoer> Ubunt_GRUB: np
<Toma-> QMario: have a cup of tea and a good sit down. :)
<Vilhelms> Can someone please tell me how to restart alsa, I keep getting a device is busy error
<DiscoStu> hi there
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Don't you mean coffee? :D
<Toma-> thatsll just get him/her more excited
<Kikkoman> Oh right
<mjunx> Vilhelms,  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<DiscoStu> still having trouble getting tightvncserver to run. can anyone help me fix its font problems?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: So what can I do to fix GRUB?
<mjunx> Kikkoman, grub-install again?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: id say it might pay to install to MBR again and see if that helps.
<eavawter> I'm trying to get my wireless connection to work .. I finally get the drivers loaded .. and now my router won't let it connect
<Toma-> other than that, use the Compaq boot loader to fix it, then use another method of getting a boot loader up. either using the windows loader or the grub loader
<mjunx> eavawter, what wireless card?
<eavawter> it's a broadcom
<mjunx> oh snap, I knew it
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Compaq boot loader = only system recovery
<mjunx> I propose we make an #ubuntu-broadcom channel
<eavawter> but .. I got that working
<brophat> how can i find out if an hp desktop works with ubuntu?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: ahh ok.
<mjunx> I don't know anything about broadcom NICs, sorry
<hosk> so, right now ubuntu is on vpc2007; does vmware support 24bit color depth?  vpc does not, apparently
<DiscoStu> I corrected the fontPath in /etc/vnc.conf to match the real directory structure in /usr/share/X11/fonts/ which didn't help
<towoer> kismet didint workt with ipw2200 in monitor mode
<mjunx> brophat, get a list of parts; if it's an intel machine, it probably all works fine
<inanet> can anyone help me here? i instulled ubuntu working great, I tried to install proprietary drivers - now i cant see the gui. I can get to the prompt via recovery mode.. but how do i fix it?
<inanet> ATI btw
<Kikkoman> Toma-: How do I change it so I can use the Windows bootloader?
<brophat> mjunx i thought amd worked better with linux
<mjunx> well, cpu-wise, there's no difference in support
<mjunx> but amd notebooks (and desktops?) tend to have crappy parts in them (e.g. broadcom-based wireless card, ati video card, etc.)
<clarklinux> hello: i'm hung up in a xubuntu 6.10 installation on a newworld g3 powerbook (ppc), can anyone help?
<mjunx> try #xubuntu clarklinux?
<brophat> mjunx but when you but a pre-fab puter you usually can't get the details of the parts down to the specificty you need to in order to determine if it is linux compatible, can you?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: use the windows xp install disk to get to the resuce system/terminal and run 'fixmbr'
<brophat> mjunx ism
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Lol, it was preinstalled ;A;
<mjunx> brophat, not sure, but you can probably check the hardware compatibility lists
<Toma-> gah.
<Toma-> still should have an OEM disk with i?
<Toma-> *it
<Kikkoman> Erm
<Kikkoman> It didn't come with one
<brophat> mjunx isn't there a place that lists ppls luck with ubuntu on certain boxes?
<mjunx> wiki.ubuntu.com somewhere
<amicrawler> where are the start up items for kde
<mjunx> amicrawler, ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Toma-> Kikkoman: damn lazy PC builders. ok looks like we're gonna need to use grub to fix this one
<brophat> ok thanks will do
<Kikkoman> Ok
<clarklinux> mjunx: sorry, thought i wasin it haha
<towoer> ipw2200 does not wirking with kismet on monitor mode :(
<lucky_> anyone know a program to cut sections from a DVD?
<mjunx> clarklinux, eh? too much stuff going on
<amicrawler> there is nothing there
<mjunx> lucky_, mencoder can do that
<amicrawler> but kde start very slow
<shellsage> anyone have an idea on how to *disable* a usb device?  specifically a wireless keyboard?
<Kikkoman> shellsage: unplug it :D
<eavawter> thanks for your help everyone .. but I need a break .. been doing this for over 8 hrs .. be back later
<towoer> shellsage: just unmount :)
<shellsage> Kikkoman, my girlfriend's receiver is picking up my wireless keyboard, and I can't switch channels
<shellsage> towoer, funny
<amicrawler> mjunx  what will slow kde from running right
<Kikkoman> Hmm
<Kikkoman> I don't know, sorry, I'm a super-newb
<Kikkoman> :D newb, I haven't heard that for a while
<mjunx> amicrawler, if you've got a bunch of programs open when you log out, those get started again
<towoer> shellsage: or safely reject
<amicrawler> how do i stop all the programs
<amicrawler> from running
<Kikkoman> Toma-: How do I get GRUB to fix it?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<brophat> ubunut for amd64 is stable?
<shellsage> towoer, what?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: thatll be "sudo grub" tho
<mjunx> brophat, yeah
<Kikkoman> erm
<Kikkoman> Can I get step by step instructions
<inanet> any suggestions on how to fix my display drivers? or to install the standard ubuntu ones?
<Kikkoman> I really can't mess this up
<amicrawler> where are thoes files mjunx
<Toma-> Kikkoman: read it... it has step by step instructions
<Kikkoman> Ok
<towoer> Kikkoman: google appears to be you friend
<jessie_the_jeste> i hate you
<Berto2> what's the ubuntu package to run/install for setting up X11?  My mouse is doing weird things
<amicrawler> is it  ~/home/user/lib/?????
<nu-> Hey guys. Im back. who remembers me? i was gettin help with the issue of installing ubuntu with 8800gtx
<mjunx> amicrawler, not sure
<nu-> i now have a log and xorg.conf
<b00gz> Berto2: How are you liking Verizon FIOS?
<nu-> had to copy and ftp it
<Kikkoman> Toma-: What will be the result of me following those instructions *say I do everything correct*
<mjunx> yeah we remember you
<nu-> ok
<nu-> someone asked to view the log file
<amicrawler> so if i run gnome  apps  will i need to run gnome  my main gui is kde 3.5.5
<nu-> http://paste2.org/p/1878  <-- log
<nu-> the error is "no screens found"
<Toma-> Kikkoman: youll have grub installed on MBR then we can start getting to the nitty gritty of the windows problem
<Kikkoman> Ah
<cyris> anyone know where i could find a ldap schema file for vpopmail ? i'm not configuring vpopmail for ldap atm, just wanna look at the object classes and attributes.
<mobiGeek> morning folks!
<mjunx> evening, mobiGeek
<Cryoniq> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mobiGeek> trying to start apache2, I get the following:     /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: line 78:  7368 Segmentation fault      $HTTPD -k start -DSSL
<mobiGeek> any suggestions?
<nu-> i dont think ubuntu suppots 8800gtx
<mobiGeek> I've tried manually running /usr/sbin/apache2 start, but it also segfaults.
<mjunx> mobiGeek, maybe you don't have ssl installed for apache?
<mjunx> or enabled via mod_ssl or something
<Toma-> nu-: sure it does
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Do I need to make a GRUB disk?
<mobiGeek> mjunx: even running without -DSSL, it segfaults
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Because GRUB is already installed
<mjunx> dunno then, check your config files for syntax errors
<Kikkoman> It works just fine
<nitalaut> hello guys
<Kikkoman> Except for booting windows
<Kikkoman> :P
<stuporglue> Anyone know if BulletProofX made it into Feisty?
<nitalaut> i'm trying to put data from full mysql backup back into mysql...is this mysql -u admin -p -A </opt/backup_new/mysqldump20070415.sql the right command ??
<mjunx> or if you can run it under gdb, you can find where it segfaults
<Toma-> Kikkoman: no, just making sure its on the master boot
<mobiGeek> but shouldn't apache2 report an error in the config?
<mjunx> stuporglue, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kikkoman> Toma-: So how do I check?
<Toma-> nu-: youll need the new nvidia drivers. try using envy
<Toma-> !envy | nu-
<ubotu> nu-: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Sorry that I'm such a noob at this :D It's a whole new operating system though
<stuporglue> mjunx: thanks
<garfield9> help!  i just got my Wifi working using ndiswrapper but I still have some lagging probems --> when I do "iwlist scanning" it can see my home network but refuses to connect using wlan0.  I tried manually entering the ESSID etc. but nothing is responding...any ideas?
<Toma-> Kikkoman: im not sure how to check where grub is installed...
<Kikkoman> Toma-: Hmm... Let's do the internet first then
<Dirkson> Hey all. My girlfriend want control+a bound to "select all". Is there an easy way to do this?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I have Networking open
<Kikkoman> Toma-: I have Wired Connection selected
<jrib> Dirkson: that's already the case, what program specifically isn't working?
<Dirkson> jrib, Curious. Any program, as near as I can tell.
<Kikkoman> Now how do I make the darned thing work?
<nu-> Toma-: thank you
<Toma-> Kikkoman: ok. now. you need to findout if your router is using DHCP. open up your routers web config page with another computer
<Toma-> nu-: np
<jrib> Dirkson: how about... gedit?
<Dirkson> jrib, I did install some custom Japanese input method thingies. Perhaps one of those is conflicting.
<jrib> Dirkson: maybe
<Dirkson> jrib, Nope, doesn't work in gedit.
<inanet> can anyone tell me how to reinstall the standard ati driver that comes with ubuntu?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: It's open
<jrib> Dirkson: when you go to the edit menu, does it say "ctrl-a" next to "select all"?
<Berto2> b00gz, hhahahaha hey quit sniping me
<Toma-> Kikkoman: ive got no idea how to find it out from there. try finding a DHCP button somewhere and see if its enabled
<Berto2> b00gz, but yeah it's un-freaken-believable.  just moved to redondo beach in jan and love fiber
<mobiGeek> is there an apt- command I can use to "re-install" apache2 ?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: There is a DCHP release button
<cafuego_> apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<Toma-> Kikkoman: anything connected via DHCP?
<Kikkoman> Toma-: And a disabled DCHP Renew button
<Dirkson> jrib, Aye, it is the japanese input thingie. She wants me to disable it anyway... She wants to use a windows-specific program instead of the open source one.... I fail to see the difference, other than the windows-specific makes my life harder.
<jrib> mobiGeek: sudo aptitude reinstall apache2-common  is probably what you want though it won't accomplish much most of the time
<johan_> hillo can i use 'shutdown -r' and specify into what system to reboot: system listed in grub menu.lst
<jrib> Dirkson: heh, well gl with that :)
<Kikkoman> Toma-: There is a section called WAN that says Connection type: DCHP
<nu-> Toma-: i dont think i can use envy, because X won't start
<Toma-> Kikkoman: im here for another 5 mins then i have to go :/
<flafla> does anyone else here think beryl is causing their ubuntu to become unstable?
<nu-> and i i see there hat it's a GUI app
<Kikkoman> Oh
<Toma-> nu-: theres a text based version too
<jrib> flafla: beryl is unstable
<johan_> when i do 'shutdown -r' it reboots into default
<Toma-> nu-: you just run it with 'envy -t'
<nu-> Toma-: gotcha. thanks
<Toma-> np
<flafla> jrib:  so is that a yes?  cause I think ubuntu becomes very unstable for me at times, and I think it's caused by beryl
<cafuego_> flafla: Of course it is.
<cafuego_> flafla: beryl is full of bugs
<Toma-> Kikkoman: just try setting the IP settings in Netowrk settings to "DHCP"
<Toma-> if it fails, you dont have DHCP enabled on your router
<flafla> cafuego_: tx  I just keeping beryl installed and just having it off is good enough
<Mithology> hey guys, got a question if someone doesnt care to answer it for me
<N6REJ> would someone mind clearing up a tiny confusion I have with NFS vs Samba.  Do I need both or is simply NFS enough?
<hartubuntu> hmm i have a question: i have the boot cd for ubuntu, i boot off of it and i select "start or install ubuntu", then the screen just goes black and a white curser blinks in the top left of the screen and stays there for a long time while the cd drive is doing nothing... has anyone seen any error like this?
<Mithology> im new to ubuntu, but am deciding to run it on my main pc, i have iso's for both 6.06 and 6.10
<Mithology> which should i go with ?
<aegisthis> heyo
<brophat> do you think it is a good chance that ubuntu will work on an HP computer?
<Toma-> 6.10
<Dr_willis> hartubuntu,  badly burnt cd.. or some some sort of currupted iso file issue. most likely
<Mithology> my main concern is software differences
<Kevin> hartubuntu, that doesnt sound normal
<Dr_willis> Mithology,  use 6.10
<Mithology> Toma-, ah okay, thanks for the advice man
<N6REJ> its not, probably a bad iso
<hartubuntu> hmm yeah i didn't think it seemed normal
<Mithology> cool, then its done, ill install it on there now ;P
<Kevin> when i put my dick in and click start or install it goes to a live desktop, then you click the icon install
<Dr_willis> Mithology,  what sort of pc? you dont need to use the 64bit ubuntu, on 64bit cpu's (just in case you are thinking that)
<flafla> is there a stable version of beryl available for ubuntu?
<Kevin> lol
<aegisthis> is the gnome 2.18 package available yet? and from where?
<N6REJ> do a md5-sum check after redl the iso
<Mithology> Dr_willis, nah, this is just a p4 2.4 box
<hartubuntu> ok i'll try another burn, i used alcohol for this disc, do you guys have any better programs to burn iso's?
<Mithology> ive got 6.06 on this box atm
<Mithology> os[Linux 2.6.15-26-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 997MHz]  mem[Physical : 121MB, 47.8% free]  disk[Total : 18.01GB, 82.70% Free]  video[Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] ]  sound[ICH - Intel 82801BA-ICH2] 
<N6REJ> kevin? check your typing :P
<Toma-> flafla: you can get 0.2.0 working with the deryl repos...
<Kevin> yeah i saw that
<Mithology> i got a bunch of free dell workstations
<Mithology> from an office that had upgraded everything
<Mithology> so i ended up with like 3 p3 boxes and p4 box
<Mithology> i dont mind playing around with os's on those, but id like to get my main box back up and running
<Mithology> i was just wondering about the software repositories
<Toma-> sorry folks, im out.
<Mithology> i wasnt sure if .06 had more software
<Mithology> or what
<Kevin> anyone know how to get a game controller operating under ubuntu?
<N6REJ> Mithology: remember ubuntu is linux so if it will run in linux and the hw meets the minimum requirements it should run fine.
<ubuntu-user> could someone help me? I dont quite understand how to restore my grub boot menu. I installed vista and I need to reinstall grub to get to my linux, and windows
<h1st0> !grub | ubuntu-user
<ubotu> ubuntu-user: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mithology> N6REJ, yes, but one of the things appealing about ubuntu was the repositories
<Mithology> at least to me
<h1st0> ubuntu-user: the first link is the one you are looking for from ubotu recovering ubuntuafterinstallingwindows
<Mithology> ubuntu seemed to have more interesting generic software in its repositories than say mdv with its urpmi stuff
<N6REJ> Mithology: sure, I understand that completely.  Get the DVD edition of 6.06 if your concerned about losing software.
<Mithology> N6REJ, okay, but in general, its all available through synaptic right ?
<N6REJ> then you've got both.  The dvd edition has MUCH more available then normal cd.
<N6REJ> yep
<Mithology> awesome
<N6REJ> just add the extra repos
<Mithology> N6REJ, using the "Software Sources" utilities ?
<Mithology> erm utility
<N6REJ> !easy|Mithology
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> !easy-source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy-source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> grrrrr
<N6REJ> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<N6REJ> !easysource|mithology
<ubotu> mithology: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Mithology> ah even better
<ardchoille> N6REJ: It's !easysource
<Mithology> i was hoping there was a site like that,i used easyurpmi for mdv
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> any nfs/samba guru's around?
<Kikkoman> Would someone be so kind as to help me with GRUB?
<aegisthis> is the gnome 2.18 package available yet? and from where?
<Kikkoman> I can't access Windows XP any more
<Kikkoman> So obviously something is wrong ;A;
<mjunx> aegisthis, gnome.org
<mjunx> compile from source :P
<Tonren> How do I un-keep all held back packages in Aptitude?
<aegisthis> mjunx, so no official ubuntu package available?
<mjunx> not yet, check back tomorrow maybe?
<aegisthis> sweet as, thanx much
<N6REJ> !grub | Kikkoman
<ubotu> Kikkoman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kikkoman> No no no
<Kikkoman> It's not that
<Kikkoman> I've lost Windows after installing GRUB
<Kikkoman> erm Ubuntu
<wheels3572> Where can i get adobe acrobat reader?
<Kikkoman> I mean, when I select Windows XP Home Edition, it changes the screen, loads like, 2 lines of text, and then goes back to the GRUB menu
<wheels3572> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> Kikkoman: ubuntu will become the default boot OS after installing... to get to xp you have to quickly ( 5 seconds ) hit the down arrow
<N6REJ> possibly several times.
<wheels3572> !acrobat reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> Kikkoman: oh!
<mjunx> !crobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: It's not that. I mean, I literally cannot access windows
<mjunx> !carobat
<Kikkoman> :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about carobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> gotcha now.
<mjunx> well screw that
<Kikkoman> Yeah
<N6REJ> IF and thats a CAPITAL IF I'm remembering right this happens when you don't have a "/boot" partition.
<Tonren> Anyone?  I feel like this shouldn't be hard.  I told Aptitude to "keep" some packages because the latest updates were unstable.  How do I tell it to "unkeep" stuff?
<N6REJ> reinstall and make sure you assign a partition of around 200mb as "/boot"
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: I have a /boot folder with /grub in it
<N6REJ> yes, but is it a seperate parition?
<N6REJ> or just /
<Kikkoman> N6REJ, It may help to say that Ubuntu is on the slave drive while Windows is the master.
<Kikkoman> I have about 7 gb of Unallocated space on the master
<N6REJ> Kikkoman: this doesn't matter EXCEPT, you MUST have a "/boot" partition in that configuration and GRUB MUST live in the windows boot partition.
<N6REJ> Kikkoman: you only need about 200mb and it doesn't matter where it lives.
<Style-FilipBole> in minicom, under the configuration->serial port setup->Serial Device, what mean that /dev/tty8?
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: Umm... How do I check the partitions?
<N6REJ> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: And I said for GRUB to be installed on hd(0,1) which is the Windows partition
<Dr_willis> Style-FilipBole,  thats the name of the serial device to use.   like the old com1 com2 of dos days
<N6REJ> !dualboot | Kikkoman
<brophat> is it true that we have to stay away from  ATI Radeon graphics cards?
<N6REJ> read through those and they will likely explain it better then I am.
<mjunx> brophat, you should, yeah
<cyris> 1 month then 5.10 = by by hah
<Dr_willis> brophat,  they can work and work ok.. but it is often a gamble.
<wheels3572> jrib, hey do you know anything about Adobe acrobat reader?
<h1st0> brophat: You don't have to stay away from them. Wre di you hear that.
<N6REJ> cyris: god I'm getting old, I remember when it was the latest
<Dr_willis> brophat,  they are getting better...  but still lacking in some areas.
<h1st0> brophat: its just more of a pita to get them working.
<cyris> N6REJ: 18 months old then eh ?
<cyris> :D
<N6REJ> lol
<brophat> h1st0 i heard drivers only exist for nvidia stuff
<Style-FilipBole> Dr_willis: aha, tnx... and what should be writen, if I want to set on com1?
<N6REJ> cyris: I stated with RH 4
<cliff> is ubotu borked?
<N6REJ> borked?
<cliff> broken.
<N6REJ> nah
<N6REJ> tired
<cliff> anyone know the name of the meta packaged to get gcc and such.
<Mithology> !easysource
<h1st0> brophat: well better drivers exist for nvidia stuff but it is possible to install ati drivers.  Basically if you are looking at buying a card for nix.  I would go with nvidia.  Just based on were the driver development is geing done.
<cliff> something build essentials
<N6REJ> its having a caffiene withdrawl
<cyris> N6REJ: rh 7 for me :P
<h1st0> brophat: plus they are cheaper in most cases
<N6REJ> cliff build-essentials if I remember right
<adjioev> is there  a taskbar similar to mac for ubuntu?
<h1st0> cliff: no ubotu is working fine.
<cyris> build-essential
<cliff> N6REJ: thanks, i was being dumb I thought there was more to it then that. aptitude search before I ask next time.
<brophat> ok this is my problem. I have recently talked my brother into using ubuntu. I always make my own box so i pic my parts to make sure it is optomized for linux. My bro wants to buy an hp desktop but wants to makre sure first that it will work with ubuntu. How do we do that?
<N6REJ> adious_: there can be yes
<N6REJ> cliff np, we all have those days
<cliff> h1st0: ive asked 2 questions and gotten nothing from him. oh maybe I need a voice. thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<h1st0> brophat: there is a hardware list in the wiki some where.
<crusoe> Need help getting Audigy working?
<N6REJ> brophat: if its a new system it should be fine!
<N6REJ> !hardware
<h1st0> brophat: search wiki.ubuntu.com for hardware compatibility  or somehting like that.
<adjioev> guys, is there  a taskbar similar to mac for ubuntu?
<beta[a] > hey guys... i have several questions before i decide to install ubuntu
<h1st0> !ask | beta[a] 
<Dr_willis> Style-FilipBole,  i aint used a modem in years..  im not sure how the com devices are enmuerated any more.. used to be /dev/ttyS0 and up.
<brophat> I am not finding hardwre compat sites that list entire systems
<N6REJ> adjioev: as I said yes, it requires some reasearch
<beta[a] > first off... i have an nvidia card...  does ubuntu have nvidia accelleration for X?
<VoX> beta[a] : yes
<philoking> hello...got a beryl question for ya...
<beta[a] > b/c i'm using suse
<adjioev> N6REJ, sorry probably missed your post
<N6REJ> brophat: look at the individual pieces from HP's site but as a general rule, np
<beta[a] > and i have nvidia's drivers
<h1st0> beta[a] : yes if you instal drivers.  Basiclaly instal the nvidia-glx package
<philoking> why do I have to edit the xorg.conf and stuff to install beryl on ubuntu, I don't have to on fedora
<beta[a] > GREAT
<Dr_willis> beta[a] ,  you can install the nvidia drivers and get it.. yes..
<Mithology> is beryl automatically installed by default ?
<brophat> N6REJ ok
<N6REJ> cliff:  ubuto is definetly on strike!
<beta[a] > also...  how about upgrading the kernel...
<beta[a] > apt-get kernel?
<VoX> Mithology: no
<brophat> N6REJ just that they don't specify too detailed there
<Mithology> VoX, i didnt think so
<Mithology> but its found in synaptic right ?
<brophat> they just say DVD Player hahahaha
<Dr_willis> beta[a] ,  what kernel do you need to upgrade to?
<beta[a] > cuz i wanna run 2.6.20-3 for my core 2 duo
<beta[a] > SMP support
<h1st0> beta[a] : as long as you stay updated you wil have the most current kernel for that release
<beta[a] > suse has a problem
<beta[a] > with dual procs
<VoX> er
<h1st0> beta[a] : if you wnt to install a newer kernel thats another story just like in any other distro.
<Dr_willis> smp is in the default kernel i belive
<h1st0> beta[a] : nah smp support will work out of the box.
<h1st0> Dr_willis: yes
<VoX> beta[a] : i've got a dual-core opteron and it's running fine on 2.17.something
<h1st0> Dr_willis: generic kernel has smp support built in.
<beta[a] > well it did on suse... until i recompiled the kernel
<beta[a] > and trust me... i know what i'm doing when it comes to that
<N6REJ> brophat: here's the general golden rule fo r*nix.. if its running cutting edge hardware you will have problems.  If its running hardware 6-12 mo old, probably ok, greater then 12mo sb a no brainer.
<h1st0> beta[a] : You won't have to with ubuntu.
<ricky_> anyone knoe the lib that has the command play?
<beta[a] > it just failed misserably and wouldn't recognize my second core
<beta[a] > and all kernel options for SMP were enabled in suse...
<beta[a] > that's why i'm just tired of it
<N6REJ> beta[a] : there is a smp kernel
<h1st0> beta[a] : nah ubuntu's generic kernel has support for SMP built in.
<beta[a] > especially after recompiling the kernel under suse... always getting invalid module format on boot
<VoX> heh
<VoX> suse=fail
<beta[a] > i know that
<beta[a] > i was using it
<beta[a] > and funny thing... out of the box suse install it worked
<beta[a] > for dual proc
<h1st0> beta[a] : you can always boot to the install cd and check it out prior to instaling.
<N6REJ> there's great idea, take the cd with you!
<beta[a] > and then after compiling ndiswrapper for the kernel (inserting the module) and inserting nvidia into the kernel... dual proc stopped working
<ricky_> anyone know the library's name that has the command play? to play music on the shell
<Style-FilipBole> Dr_willis: ah ok ok... I want to connect on my ipaq for instal familiar... and it can be done only throgh serial connection :|
<beta[a] > what window manager do you recommend?
<brophat> N6REJ yeah i kind of know that rule. what do you think a cheap HP puter is running?
<h1st0> beta[a] : ubuntu doesn't work that way.
<beta[a] > i'm used to GNOME + xgl on suse
<h1st0> beta[a] : yeah use gnome then
<beta[a] > but i want beryl
<h1st0> beta[a] : ubuntu desktop
<h1st0> beta[a] : thats fine you can get beryl running on gnome
<N6REJ> dunno, been out of the hardware game a long time.
<beta[a] > ok ok...
<beta[a] > see... i mainly use slackware or bsd for my installs...  b/c i do commandline stuff
<h1st0> beta[a] : basically after you install just install the nvidia-glx package that will get your video card working.
<Kikkoman> GRUB fail
<Kikkoman> ;A;
<beta[a] > linux has changed a WHOLE BUNCH
<N6REJ> yep!
<martalli1> My comp has a firewire card, but ubuntu does not seem to see it.  I checked BIOS and it is on.  Windows cxan see it
<brophat> N6REJ ppl here mostly build there own?
<h1st0> beta[a] : yeapers
<beta[a] > since i used it last as a desktop OS
<nick_> i tried to install the audio driver off the ASUS website and it totally screwed my sound up can someone help me get it back to default
<beta[a] > i use it on all my servers
<beta[a] > so no need for X
<beta[a] > :)
<brophat> anyone here running ubuntu on an HP desktop they wanna tell me about?
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: Do you know how I can change the MBR?
<N6REJ> brophat: thats kind of the *nix way yeah, but I would say its a pretty close split these days.
<beta[a] > and one more question...
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: To use the Windows boot loader
<Dr_willis> brophat,  given the shear # of varity of pc's that HP makes.. thats rather broad and general.. :)
<N6REJ> Kikkoman: I would reinstall
<beta[a] > i use ndiswrapper b/c i dont have support for my dell wifi 1500 (802.11n) card...
<beta[a] > support in ubuntu?
<tracy> is it possible that i can make my taskbars hide?
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: Can you guide me through the install this time?
<h1st0> N6REJ: what is he trying to do?
<cables> After I resume from standby or hibernate, my system runs hotter than it did before I put it in standby/hibernate. Any ideas why, and if so, how I could fix it/
<h1st0> Kikkoman: is windows installed first?
<N6REJ> h1st0: it didn't make a boot part and can't get xp to load
<brophat> Dr_willis HP Pavilion a1520e series
<Kikkoman> H1st0: Yes, it is on master
<yipe> is there a way to make it so that when I type it's ALWAYS insert mode? I hate when I try to wedge somting in and it overwrites what I had previously written
<Dr_willis> brophat,  may want to google for 'linux hp a1520e' and see what others say about it.
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Ubuntu is on slave
* N6REJ grrrrrrr stupid X
<h1st0> Kikkoman: okay well to fix xp boot to the xp cd and go to repair mode.  then type in fixmbr
<beta[a] > suse as a desktop OS is TOO BULKY
<beta[a] > and everyone keeps harping on ubuntu...
<h1st0> Kikkoman: That will get xp working.
<brophat> Dr_willis yeah tried that. i was hoping ubuntu had some kind of a list going
<beta[a] > if i dont like ubuntu as the desktop OS, i'm gonna go back to FreeBSD
<h1st0> Kikkoman: and if you want to fix grub just follow the link from ubotu
<h1st0> !grub | Kikkoman
<ubotu> Kikkoman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kikkoman> h1st0: I have no XP cd, the computer didn't come with one
<nick_> i tried to install the audio driver off the ASUS website and it totally screwed my sound up can someone help me get it back to default
<Kikkoman> That link does no good to me
<brophat> any one here running ubuntu on HP Pavilion a1520e ?
<yipe> Berto, not really the place for that, try #ubuntu-offtopic,
<h1st0> Kikkoman: well then follow the first link from ubotu about recovering
<h1st0> Kikkoman: yes it does.
<N6REJ> #join /kubuntu
<N6REJ> grrrrrrr
<Kikkoman> No, it doesn't
<beta[a] > so this apt-get stuff in ubuntu is like emerge for gentoo, right?
<h1st0> Kikkoman: basically you have to boot to ubuntu install disk.  and reinstall grub.
<Dr_willis> brophat,  given the shear # of pcs out there. :) there is a laptop forum. but
<Dr_willis> beta[a] ,  its like apt-get :)
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<beta[a] > you know what i mean
<tracy> is it possible that i can make my taskbars hide?
<beta[a] > and i just want a nice, clean, os
<yipe> beta[a] , yes, except without actually compiling the code again, instead you download and install a binary
<nick_> tracy: yes
<brophat> Dr_willis yeah looking for a desktop forum
<h1st0> beta[a] : not really emerge you are building the packages with apt-get its downloading pakcages that are already built
<nick_> right click pick properties then
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: I have the ubuntu cd in
<tracy> ahh, i see it now!
<nick_> then autohide
<tracy> i must have overlooked, thanks nick_
<h1st0> beta[a] : if you install a DE then you can use synaptic and just search for packages with a gui etc..
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: Should I reinstall Ubuntu onto master HDD?
<Kikkoman> N6REJ: Or should I use the option that says "Boot from first Hard Disk"
<beta[a] > i dont need a gui
<beta[a] > lol
<h1st0> beta[a] : like I say download the ubuntu desktop iso if thats what you are after.  Then just boot to it as a live cd and check it out.
<beta[a] > i installed ubuntu before... did not like the default install..
<beta[a] > too brown
<Kikkoman> oh
<Kikkoman> He's not here
<h1st0> beta[a] : well then you need to the server install iso if you don't want de
<yipe> I bet you didn't like the default for FreeBSD either, colors are easily changed
<Kikkoman> Can anyone help me through the Ubuntu install?
<Pelo> beta[a] ,   try kubuntu , it's very blue
<h1st0> Kikkoman: sure
<h1st0> Kikkoman: You have windows installed on the first drive right?
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Yes
<beta[a] > LOL
<Dr_willis> beta[a] ,  OH the humanity of it all.. its brown... egads! its the end of the world...  /scarasm off :)
<h1st0> Kikkoman: and you just want to install to the second drive.
<h1st0> Pelo: lol
<beta[a] > i like the pretty colors
<beta[a] > of suse
<beta[a] > hhehe
<beta[a] > but like i said - it's too bulky
<Dr_willis> this is linux.. use what you like.. change what you dont.
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Eh, I'll just put it on the same HDD as windows if it is any easier to dual boot
<h1st0> beta[a] : well if the default color selection is stopping you????  all of that can be changed.
<beta[a] > gentoo and slackware has been the best to me
<Dr_willis> "The Power is Yours!"
<beta[a] > no dude....
<h1st0> Kikkoman: it would be just as easy to put it on the slave drive.
* Dr_willis wonders what so complex about selecting a new theme.. but he wont go there...
<Pelo> Kikkoman,  if you are noobish enought that you want help installing ubuntu, do not try installing it on the same hdd as your windows install,  use another hdd
<h1st0> Kikkoman: the only thing you have to worry about is which drive to select to install to.
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Ok then
<Dr_willis> what is the name of that gnome tool that lets you browse/install themes and wallpapers from gnome-look.org...
<JohnPhys> art manager?
<Kikkoman> Pelo: This is my first time with Ubuntu :P
<i3ooi3oo> ikonia you around ?
<fervidfrogger> Has anyone tried the package xfishtank? It seems to be trying to remove all my other packages......
<beta[a] > i know i can select new themes man
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  the theme manager ?
<h1st0> lol
<Protostar> how does one mount a ext3 partition so that you can read AND write to it
<h1st0> thats all I use.
<mangojambo> hi there people ...
<beta[a] > i just didn't know if it provided the functionality of emerge/XGl
<h1st0> Protostar: in fstab?  or from terminal?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  theres some previwere/download tool
<Protostar> i'm trying to save torrents to it, but the client says access denied
<beta[a] > not /...  i meant AND
<Kikkoman> h1st0: What does the "Boot from first hard disk" option do?
<Protostar> fstab
<h1st0> Protostar: mount /dev/whatever /media/nuggets
<JohnPhys> Dr_willis: I think it's art manager
<mangojambo> Ubuntu with 2 monitors ROX !! realy good!!
<Kikkoman> h1st0: just out of curiousity :)
<Dr_willis> !find gnomeart
<h1st0> Kikkoman: when you computer turns on?
<Pelo> Kikkoman,   same hdd or different one won't matter in usage much,   but doing on the window hdd will mean you will have to partition your windows hdd and you don't want to do that unless you realy know what you are doing,  it would screw up your windows install
<ubotu> Package/file gnomeart does not exist in edgy
<Protostar> the drive is already mounted in fstab
<Protostar> its mounted usings the defaults option
<beta[a] > well i'm gonna install ubuntu... and hopefully it's "pretty" with my 4 monitor setup
<Kikkoman> Pelo: I have already partitioned first Hard drive so I have 7 gb of unallocated space
<mangojambo> Someone here use Lirc ?
<Pelo> Dr_willis, ,  ;you mean gnome-art manager &?
<Dr_willis> gnome-art - install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org
<h1st0> Protostar: well then you need to edit fstab to give you user options to rw
<h1st0> !fstab | Protostar
<Protostar> is there anything else i need to enable?
<ubotu> Protostar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pelo> Kikkoman,  go to it then
<Kikkoman> h1st0: I have the ubuntu cd in and I've gone into ubuntu
<h1st0> Kikkoman: okay.
<Kikkoman> lol XP
<alebak> hello everybody
<h1st0> Protostar: no just look at the link from ubotu for some explanation
<Pelo> hya doctor nick
<Protostar> alright
<Protostar> thanks
<mangojambo> hello alebak
<h1st0> np
<fervidfrogger> Anyone tried xfishtank?
<alebak> hi mangojambo how are you?
<Pelo> fervidfrogger,  what is that ?
<fervidfrogger> It seems to be removing all other pasckages
<h1st0> !xfishtank | Pelo
<ubotu> pelo: xfishtank: turns your X root into an aquarium. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-23.1 (edgy), package size 83 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Kikkoman> h1st0: so I just opened the install program
<h1st0> Kikkoman: yeap
<Kikkoman> It's a virtual aquarium?
<mangojambo> alebak: pretty good ...thanx .. I'm trying to setup the lirc in my pc ..
<fervidfrogger> When I tried it wanted to remove ALL other installed packages
<Dr_willis> Kikkoman,  yea.. its not a very pretty one either. :)
<Pelo> I have an actual aquarium,  I think I will forgo the virutal one
<Dr_willis> Kikkoman,  and it may not work right with gnome or kde either.
<h1st0> Not as pretty as the one in M$ PLUS
<fervidfrogger> heh
<alebak> mangojambo: what it's lirc?
<alebak> is it client irc?
<mangojambo> alebak: and having a Xingu ... black beer ... ;)
<Dr_willis> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<h1st0> alebak: no its infrared
<alebak> oooo
<Kikkoman> h1st0 it is on the "Select a disk" page
<h1st0> alebak: so you can use a remote with your pc etc...
<h1st0> Kikkoman: okay what are your options?
<bruenig> Let's say I am creating a deb that will work on any architecture, what do I put for the Architecture part of the control file
<Pelo> ohhhh,  gnome 2.18 is out
<bruenig> can I put ALL
<alebak> umm... lirc is equals a VNC?
<h1st0> bruenig: all
<Kikkoman> h1st0: /dev/hda:IDE1 master (hda)
<bruenig> h1st0, lowercase or does it matter
<h1st0> Kikkoman: K that should be the windows drive
<Kikkoman> h1st0: /dev/hdb:IDE1 slave(hdb)
<Kikkoman> use the largest continuous free space
<h1st0> bruenig: that I don't know.   But i've seen multi arch packages are set with all  I'm sure the case matters
<Kikkoman> and Manually edit partition table
<mangojambo> alebak: no .. :) to use with remote control ... but the my Pixelview RC are "working", without configuration ... like... when I press the Power button, the Power off dialog apears ... lol
<Kikkoman> Yeah, first one is Windows hd
<h1st0> Kikkoman: okay you want to select /dev/hdb  that would be your slave drive.
<Kikkoman> ok
<Kikkoman> Prepare disk space
<Kikkoman> h1st0: By the way, I've already installed ubuntu on this hd, now it's just reinstall :D
<Kikkoman> So, prepare disk space
<h1st0> Kikkoman: yes
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Resize IDE1 slave partition #2 and use freed space, Erase entire disk and manually edit partition table
<h1st0> Kikkoman: erase entire disk
<orehon> hey, how can i configure my sound modules? Where is alsaconf?
<h1st0> Kikkoman: isn't there an option for guided partitioning?
<hendaus> hello
<Kikkoman> I'm not sure
<Kikkoman> There wasn't one that actually said "Guided partitioning"
<hendaus> i need a help
<Pelo> hendaus,  what with
<Ltar> how do I move /tmp/neogeo.zip to /usr/share/games/xmame/roms ?
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Where should GRUB be installed?
<Pelo> Ltar,   gksu nautilus
<h1st0> Kikkoman: mbr of /dev/hda
<Kikkoman> h1st0: What do I put in the box? :P
<hendaus> Pelo, i try several times to make a vcd by file.DAT and cannot work
<h1st0> Kikkoman: I can't see your screen what is on it?
<Ltar> Pelo: thank you
<orehon> hey, how can i configure my sound modules? Where is alsaconf?
<Kikkoman> h1st0: do you want me to take a picture of it and post it on the web
<Pelo> hendaus,  try looking in the forum for a howto
<h1st0> Kikkoman: well i'm on a terminal based pc right now so I wouldn't be able to see it.
<h1st0> Kikkoman: hold up a sec let me switch computerse
<h1st0> brb
<Kikkoman> ok
<Kikkoman> lol terminal
<Ltar> pelo: Something went wrong, gksu nautilus launched nautilus, but I still don't have the permissions
<Ltar> pelo what's the syntax for the mv command? I assume mv is the correct command for moving a file?
<Dr_willis> man mv
<Ltar> doh. of course
<Dr_willis> Usage: mv [OPTION] ... [-T]  SOURCE DEST
<Dr_willis> mv --help :)
<Pelo> Ltar,  Ltar  sudo cp /tmp/neogeo.zip /user"share/games/xmame/roms/neogeo.zip
<Dr_willis> mv sourcefile destfile
<Pelo> Ltar,  make sure I go the paths right
<h1st0> Kikkoman: okay now post a screenshot to like www.imageshack.us or something.
<LightCatcher> Can I download and burn a copy of edgy while running ubuntu live dapper(off the cd)?
<Pelo> LightCatcher,  you might have a space problem but other then that ,  sure
<Ltar> Pelo: thank you, it was close enough for me to figure it out. and now I know the syntax
<h1st0> LightCatcher: how much mmeory do you have.
<roxy|wk> can anyone give me a link of flash_player_7 for linux, cus linux_player_9 does not support opera
<Kikkoman> h1st0: one second, uploading
<Pelo> roxy|wk,  google
<roxy|wk> spam
<Pelo> hardly
<LightCatcher> I'm checking the device manager for my memory...
<Kikkoman> http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9872/suc50478lm6.jpg
<Kikkoman> h1st0: http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9872/suc50478lm6.jpg
<Pelo> LightCatcher,  you could try mounting a hdd and saving to that
<h1st0> LightCatcher: just typing top in a terminal would show you.
<roxy|wk> i hate google while searching for a soft download
<Kikkoman> lol
<cyclops> hmm, hopefully someone can help me here. i am a fedora user but one of my friends online had been raving to me about the goodness of ubuntu so i thought i would give it a try. so far only thing i can find is a 700 meg live cd. isn't there a dvd that has more packages etc with it? or do i need to install them using apt?
<h1st0> Kikkoman: yeah hit install that should be right.
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Ok
<LightCatcher> right now 637260k free
<h1st0> Kikkoman: btw you could have taken a screenshot hitting printscreen and just used that computer to upload the image
<Kikkoman> h1st0: When this is finished, will I be able to access windows again?
<Dr_willis> cyclops,  you dont need the dvd.. there IS a dvd.. but dont mess with it.
<Pelo> cyclops,  tthere is a dvd, just look for in on torrentz
<h1st0> LightCatcher: gunna be close. like Pelo said you could mount a harddrive and save it there.
<Dr_willis> cyclops,  at this time everything has had so many updates.. its proberly better to stick with the cd and isntall what you need from the net.
<h1st0> LightCatcher: other option is downloadin the netinstall image which is only 7mb iso.  then it would download all the packages while you installed.
<Pelo> cyclops,  the live dvd does the same install as the cd ,  and you can get the extra packages online if you need more stuff then what is on the cd
<Speakup> How do you recover from a 'pannel already found' error, and then you lose the menubars..and so on?
<Kikkoman> h1st0: lol, Ubuntu can't access web, and will I be able to access windows xp when I'm done?
<h1st0> Speakup: restarting gnome-panel?  or restarting X
<orehon> hey, how can i configure my sound modules? Where is alsaconf?
<Speakup> I tried that.. didn't help.
<h1st0> Kikkoman: if all goes well if not we can fix that.
<cyclops> Dr_willis, aah okay. i'll just use the live cd then. figure i would check out ubuntu. been a die hard RH man since RH5 but haven't really LOOKED at any other distros in 5+ years
<Kikkoman> :D
<Pelo> orehon,  try looking for help in the forum
<LightCatcher> h1sto/pelo: I think I'll try mounting the hdd.
<Pelo> LightCatcher,  that's your best bet
<h1st0> Kikkoman: assuming everything goes right when you restart your computer it should come up with a grub menu then you can select ubuntu or windows to boot to.
<Pelo> LightCatcher,  anything but a NTFS partition btw
<cyclops> btw what does ubuntu use for a boot loader? lilo or grub?
<LightCatcher> thanks for your help, I'll see if I can figure it out on my own first :)
<h1st0> cyclops: grub
<nu-> Toma-: you here?
<GMWeezel> Will GNOME 2.18 be available for Dapper Drake?
<eonnen> so, would this be the correct forum for asking questions about etch network automatic installation problems, or is that more of a debian issue?
<h1st0> GMWeezel: not in the main repos
<i3ooi3oo> how can i get details on a package?
<GMWeezel> h1st0: What repos can I get it from?
<nu-> Anyone had problems installing ubuntu with 8800 series gpu?
<h1st0> GMWeezel: No idea.  Don't they feature freeze software?  The only updates should be security fixes.
<crdlb> nu-, I think you'll need newer nvidia drivers than are in edgy
<h1st0> i3ooi3oo: apt-cache showpkg <packagename>
<GMWeezel> h1st0: I don't know how those kinds of things work.
<nu-> what is edgy?
<frantic_> Hi, does anyone know anything about dnsmasq?
<h1st0> i3ooi3oo: or look for it in synaptic and right click on it and go to properties
<nu-> !edgy
<h1st0> nu-: a version of ubuntu.
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<nu-> Right
<Kikkoman> !warty
<ubotu> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<nu-> i have edgy then. but it doenst work
<Kikkoman> Oh
<nu-> I put the cd in
<nu-> then it gives me error, x cannot be started
<h1st0> Kikkoman: is that what you are installing?
<Kikkoman> no
<h1st0> k
<Kikkoman> It's edgy
<Pelo> nu-,  might a borked cd
<nu-> ?
<h1st0> nu-: try safe graphics mode
<nu-> i did, same thing h1st0
<h1st0> nu-: hrm.. what kind of video card and do youg et errors when X is trying to start?
<h1st0> nu-: other option is the alternate iso or the netinstall iso.  Both would be text based installers.
<nu-> h1st0: 8800gtx, Log file: http://paste2.org/p/1878 and my xorg.conf-> http://paste2.org/p/1879
<Kikkoman> :o
<Kikkoman> I just realized that wubi uses the feisty alternate iso
<Kikkoman> lol
<nu-> well h1st0, but if i text install, would i be able to use X when installed?
<Dr_willis> an alternavie 'text' install will setup X.
<h1st0> nu-: assuming you get the proper drivers  who makes the card nvidia?
<bruenig> when you install something via dpkg, where does it store the deb, I know with apt it is /var/cache/apt/archives/ but where for dpkg
<nu-> i did go through x setup
<tidron> aight newbie question
<nu-> i did dpgkg-reconfigure xserver-zorg
<frantic_> gah
<nu-> then i ddi startx
<nu-> but as you can see in the log, i get a fatal error: no screen found
<tidron> looking for a desktop widget engine like Yahoo Widget Engine for Ubuntu
<tidron> anyone have any suggestions
<voidmage> tidron: superkaramba?
<h1st0> nu-: well select vesa instead of nv for the driver see if that works.
<voidmage> or is that kde?
<h1st0> nu-: to atleast get X going.
<Pelo> bruenig,  doesn't dpkg imply that you arleardy hve the deb ?
<bruenig> Pelo, yeah it does, I just wondered if it stored it somewhere else
<Pelo> tidron, ,  gdesklets
<frantic_> Does anyone know anything about dnsmasq
<nu-> h1st0: what's VESA?
<h1st0> nu-: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver section to Driver     "vesa"
<Pelo> bruenig,  that wouldnT' make much sense to me but hold on , I have a few
<frantic_> vesa is framebuffer, not 3D accelerated but very reliable
<h1st0> nu-: generic driver so to say.
<nu-> so the onboard driver?
<MostKnown53> hey whats the name of that version of ubuntu that uses kde
<bruenig> Pelo, because when I do apt-cache show package, it still shows the description, where is it getting that description, it certainly isn't getting it from the deb because I deleted it after I installed it
<frantic_> no...
<nu-> oh wow
<nu-> you knwo what h1st0
<h1st0> nu-: no.... its just going to use generic driver instead of the nvidia one.
<nu-> i think i know the problem
<nu-> oh ok, nvm
<Kikkoman> MostKnown53: I think it's edgy but don't take my word for it
<nu-> i disabled onboard gpu in bios
<nu-> a long time ago
<nu-> you think that could be it?
<MostKnown53> i just dont like gnome as a gui
<nu-> and then once in, install 8800gtx driver?
<h1st0> nu-: yeah that shouldn't be the issue the issue is that your card is so new the nv driver doesn't support it.
<nu-> h1st0: okay
<h1st0> nu-: or you could install the nvidia driver now.
<h1st0> nu-: a better one that is.
<nu-> ?
<nu-> im thinking of using vesa like you said
<h1st0> nu-: the "nv" driver is a free driver.  the non free version may have support for your card. and by free meaning license not the cost.
<eonnen> so no experience out there with network installs of edgy?
<nu-> where can i get this nonfree version
<reaspired> how can I install xvid encoding support
<Pelo> bruenig,  doesn'T seem to find any cache for the deb packages on my file system
<h1st0> nu-: its in the repos.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<h1st0> nu-: or you can use the drive directly from nvidia's site.
<bruenig> Pelo, it appears to store stuff in /var/lib/dpkg, not the deb though. I just wonder where it is getting these descriptions
<frantic_> you should probably do the apt-get one
<h1st0> eonnen: yeah why whats up.
<nu-> h1st0: ill use aptget since im in text mode
<Pelo> eonnen,   try in the forum, I am sure you will find a howto in there
<nu-> h1st0: or shoudl i try vesa first, then if it works, download the 8800 driver from the web?
<h1st0> nu-: well try vesa first.  Because isn't this just the install cd you are trying to get working?
<hendaus> helpers, is there a vcdgear for kubuntu?
<h1st0> !vcdgear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcdgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eonnen> i've followed the howto to the letter, isn't working for me. specifically i suspect it's a problem with the kbd-chooser append param
<Kikkoman> h1st0:94% :D
<h1st0> eonnen: which howto are you using the mini.iso or trying like pxe boot or something?
<h1st0> Kikkoman: k
<eonnen> yes, pxe boot
* h1st0 crosses fingers
<h1st0> eonnen: hrm.. well I only have experience witht he mini.iso
<h1st0> eonnen: does the computer have a cdrom?
<eonnen> after kbd selection, works like a charm but that won't automate despide preseed values and multiple kernel appends
<eonnen> yes
<hendaus> Pelo, vcdgear program for linux
<eonnen> but not necessarily an accessable one :)
<Kikkoman> is it supposed to remove xresprobe
<Pelo> hendaus,  what ?
<jrandolph> i'm trying to get my ati graphics card working in ubuntu, and i just used envy to install it... but fglrxinfo still doesn't display ATI information...
<h1st0> eonnen: hrm.. perhaps someone else may be able to help you more.
<omeil> is open office capable of running microsoft office 2003 documents? because i can open one of the documents but a table isn't showing up
<h1st0> eonnen: or there is always ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> hendaus,  are you trying to make a vcd ? try devede
<hendaus> Pelo,  how can i get vcdgear for linux?
<eonnen> h1st0: thanks for listening
<GionnyBoss> nu-: if you go to this page http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#nVidia you get instructions on how to install the beta nvidia drivers... they work very good and faster, give it a try. You can use the generic vesa driver just to log in and do what this tutorial says to install the driver.
<h1st0> nu-: is this the install cd you are trying to get working?
<frantic_> jrandolf
<i3ooi3oo> how can i change a symlink ?
<LadyNikon> yay the move to 6.10 worked so far :)
<frantic_> open a terminal
<jrandolph> k
<Pelo> hendaus,   don't know,  try looking in synaptic if not there try the vcdgear site for a package
<eonnen> h1st0: thx. will try there
<frantic_> grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h1st0> GionnyBoss: I believe he is just trying to get the install cd working so installing proper drivers is mute at this point.
<jrandolph> Driver "fglrx"
<hendaus> Pelo,  where can i find it, i am newbie friend :)
<Pelo> hendaus,  are you trying to make a vcd ?
<pchilds> I found a workaround supposedly for enabling 5.1 surround sound support in my sound card. Last time I tried it edgy would not reload. Is there a workaround to support my sound card to support surround sound instead of just two speakers? I have a soundblaster live card if that helps
<hendaus> h1st0, yes ic ubotu doesnot found it :(
<Kikkoman> h1st0: restart, right?
<LadyNikon> ah downloading at 157kB/s
<frantic_> grep Composite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hendaus> Pelo,  yes
<GionnyBoss> h1st0: ah ok, sorry
<jrandolph> Option      "Composite" "Disable"
<Kikkoman> h1st0
<GionnyBoss> h1st0: but the driver I suggested him just rocks! :)
<frantic_> did you ... restart?
<jrandolph> yeah
<frantic_> hmm
<Pelo> hendaus,  menu > system > admin > synaptic,  enable all the repos and then do a search for devede , use that , it is the easiest way I know to make a vcd in ubuntu
<hendaus> Pelo,  i have it
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Should I restart?
<nu-> Is there a 64bit version of edgy?
<Kikkoman> I think so
<frantic_> can you message me your entire xorg.conf file?
<frantic_> or is that not allowed on this server
<nu-> i couldnt find it
<jrandolph> nu- yeah, but i'd suggest going for the 32 bit version anyway
<hendaus> Pelo,  but it doesnot works fine the file.DAT
<nu-> why?
<h1st0> Kikkoman: is it done?
<Kikkoman> h1st0: yes
<omeil> frantic_, maybe in PM should be ok
<h1st0> Kikkoman: yeah restart take out the cd and give it a whirl
<nu-> jrandolph: howcome?
<Pelo> hendaus,  start from the actual video file
<Kikkoman> h1st0: do I need to do anything special after restarting?
<Kikkoman> besides removing cd
<jrandolph> i tried the 64 bit version and it gave me a lot of problems... for example i couldn't get flash to work in firefox
<h1st0> Kikkoman: it should come up with a grub menu hopefully then you just select ubuntu or windows
<jrandolph> and in the 32 bit version it's just no problem
<frantic_> also
<omeil> I can't get runescape to run
<Kikkoman> ok
<nu-> jrandolph: alright. thanks for the advice
<frantic_> glxinfo | grep direct
<omeil> i installed Java but RS isn't detecting it for some reason
<fervidfrogger> What browser?
<FocusedEnergy> good day, I have just now install the most recent ubuntu, so far so good
<omeil> Firefox
<hendaus> Pelo,  i try manythings from devede and doesnot convert the .DAT to MPEG!
<FocusedEnergy> I am running an amd 4400+ x2
<Pelo> FocusedEnergy, , welcome to the madhouse
<Kikkoman> :D Congratsm FocusedEnergy
<FocusedEnergy> and have an asus geforce 6800 ultra
<fervidfrogger> omeil: Did you use the SUN site or a another downloader such as EasyUnbutnu?
<pchilds> It is a madhouse. lol
<jrandolph> frantic_ i opened a private thingy with you... glxinfo | grep direct gives me:
<FocusedEnergy> I am wondering if in using envy, I need to have a different kernel than generic
<jrandolph> direct rendering: No
<i3ooi3oo> how can i change a symlink ? it points to the wrong file i need to correct it
<jrandolph> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Pelo> hendaus,  try opening the dat file in avidemux and converting it from there
<omeil> fervidfrogger, i did both, umm the sun one is with the .bin file installation right?
<frantic_> hmm
<h1st0> FocusedEnergy: no
<Dr_willis> i3ooi3oo,  depete it and remake it.
<fervidfrogger> yeah
<Dr_willis> i always get links bakwards
<h1st0> FocusedEnergy:well I dunno what their script is doing.
<Kikkoman> h1st0: It doesn't have XP
<fervidfrogger> Mine works fine
<orehon> How can i get my internal microphone working? i have a HP DV 2120us laptop...
<hendaus> Pelo,  wait
<jrandolph> frantic_ do you still want to take a look at my xorg.conf file in the private room?
<FocusedEnergy> h1st0: so the default 32 bit kernel is fine
<h1st0> Kikkoman: did it have ubuntu?
<Kikkoman> h1st0: only the system recovery ;A;
<omeil> fervidfrogger, hmm weird. im not sure what i can do atm.
<Kikkoman> h1st0: yes, it did
<frantic_> i never got anything about a private room
<FocusedEnergy> the script downloads the drivers from nvidia and configures xorg
<h1st0> Kikkoman: so it had system recovery as the only option?
<Pelo> FocusedEnergy,  the generic kernel is just a bogus install kernel that installs the kernell you need for your system , it is not so much generic
<blanky> hey guys, I went to 'install updates' and it says 'not all updates could be installed, run distribution upgrade', so I do, and I get an error, anyone know what to do?
<fervidfrogger> Can you get to the Java console?
<hendaus> Pelo,  cannot :(
<Kikkoman> h1st0: should I try the system recovery feature?
<FocusedEnergy> Pelo: thank you for the clarification
<omeil> fervidfrogger, Java in terminal?
<frantic_> you installed the drivers from the repositories right?
<fervidfrogger> It might show a problem?
<fervidfrogger> AThe java terminal
<frantic_> although i don't think your display would be working if you had not
<Pelo> hendaus,  try looking for help on "converting dat " or dat2mpg  in the forum ,  that is the best I can do for you
<frantic_> so yes it's gotta be your xorg.conf file
<hendaus> Pelo,  can u find me the vcdgear please
<omeil> Sun JAva 5.0 webstart?
<frantic_> maybe try pastebin
<jrandolph> i tried the repositories, but it didn't work... so i used envy... and i'm really just getting the same problem
<Zaphar_home> what are the chances that a fix in for cupsys that has been released for Feisty will be backported to edgy?
<fervidfrogger> Yeah
<Kikkoman> h1st0: the system recovery was the only other operating system; it was isted under "Win NT/2000/XP" But it booted to compaq sys recovery
<Kikkoman> erm
<Pelo> hendaus,  hold on
<fervidfrogger> Whatever the thing is called
<Kikkoman> It was the only one under "Other operating systems"
<h1st0> Kikkoman: arghh.  That be the problem.
<h1st0> Kikkoman: well selecting that will allow you to fix windows
<hendaus> Pelo,  i found one user update vcdgear and then k3b works fine
<frantic_> http://pastebin.com/
<hendaus> Pelo,  ok
<omeil> fervidfrogger, yeah it starts the Java Application cache Viewer
<Kikkoman> h1st0: Should I do it? It will just install windows again on the first hd
<Pelo> hendaus,  I can' t find anything on vcdgear, sorry, you are on your own
<Kikkoman> h1st0: I think it would probably help
<jrandolph> i tried to send it to you through xchat frantic... should i use pastebin?
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: but whats the problem? Are you sure that Windows doesn't work anymore? Maybe you can just add the correct line in grub configuration if Ubuntu didn't do it on his own
<frantic_> yes cuz i didn't get it
<Zaphar_home> what are the chances that a fix released in Feisty for cupsys will be backported to edgy?
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: Windows isn't even a choice in GRUB
<jrandolph> whoah, i've never used this before. i just copy the text and hit send, and it gets publicly dispalyed?
<frantic_> pretty much
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: that doesn't matter. Was windows installed correctly before you installed ubuntu?
<h1st0> GionnyBoss: it found his recovery partition instead of the windows partition.
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: Yes it was
<Kikkoman> Exactly
<jrandolph> thanks for trying to help me
<Kikkoman> recovery partition is the first partition on the master drive
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: do you know the partition in which Windows is installed?
<Kikkoman> hd0,1
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: It's the master drive, second partition
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: and I guess that in that partition there's only Windows and no other booting operative systems, right?
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: In the Windows partition, there is only windows
<jrandolph> well, pastebin is working on it. does it normally take this long?
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: you can do gedit boot/grub/menu.lst and manually add an entry for windows
<frantic_> aw crap this is taking forever
<frantic_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frantic_> try that
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: Ok
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: sorry... sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RudyValencia> Hello.
<Kikkoman> crap
<RudyValencia> I forgot what I was about to type. Sorry 'bout that!
<Kikkoman> crapcrapcrapcrapcrap
<jrandolph> ha, that was much faster
<jrandolph> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10436/
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: what does crap mean? My english is not so good :P
<Zaphar_home> what are the chances that a fix released in Feisty for cupsys will be backported to edgy?
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: It means something has gone terribly wrong
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: why?
<sambel> guys, I have Pentium mmx 233 mhz with 64 M ram, and 2,1 Gb HD and want to make it as a router. What debian dist should i use? with that kind of hardware
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: I did the unthinkable by using system restore
<Kikkoman> Now it will just have to wait a minute ;A;
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: system restore for what? Windows?
<hosk> how do i check what version of libc i have?
<Kikkoman> Yes
<hosk> or if i even have a libc; gcc can't seem to find stdio.h
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: you don't need that. The problem is just that Ubuntu maybe didn't find your windows partition automatically. It could happen. Just add the correct lines in grub configuration.
<Kikkoman> Erm
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: Too late now ;A;
<frantic_> i don't see what's wrong with this
<jrandolph> doh
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: be aware that if Windows is not in the first partition of first drive, you have to use command "map" to invert partition order, so windows can be on the first partition of first hard drive
<frantic_> hey jrandolf
<jrandolph> yeah
<frantic_> randolph
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: there are a lot of examples if you search with google, it's easy to do
<frantic_> i'm going to make a "fix"
<jrandolph> hehe
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: I actually won't be able to do anything with that computer for about 20 minutes :|
<jrandolph> the quotes make me feel safe
<Kikkoman> It is recovering Windows XP and application files
<hosk> #include <stdio.h> doesnt work; do i need to install glibc?
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: ok, I see. Well, when it will finish, just edit the file I told you. :)
<Zaphar_home> hosk: probably
<frantic_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10437/
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: :) Ok
<jrandolph> what did you change?
<frantic_> if you look in the device section i added that PCI:1:0:0:" line
<Zaphar_home> anyone on here familiar with cupsys package?
<mdaddy> I had to install edgy piece by piece from the command-line, and thus none of the user groups/permissions were created that I guess would normally have been created by the installer.  How do I get them created?
<jrandolph> so i'll make a backup, and then restart my computer. and if it's hosed, i can reload this file... that shold work right?
<frantic_> yes definitely make a backup
<frantic_> but i don't think it'll make things worse
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: and if Windows doesn't start, you have to do this "map" thing... For example, I have Windows on HD1 and so I did 'map (hd0) (hd1)' and then 'map (hd1) (hd0)'. Doing this, Windows will think that he is in the first partition of first drive and it will start with no problem.
<FocusedEnergy> seems my system is hiccupy...
<hosk> but i already have libc6
<FocusedEnergy> I am trying to do a sudo command
<FocusedEnergy> I am using the same password I used to log into the system
<jbwan> evening
<FocusedEnergy> I keep getting sorry, try again
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: I know windows will start though, because it is installing it :D
<Kikkoman> But thank you for the advice
<jrandolph> right-o, i'm off
<Zaphar_home> hosk: you need the dev package if you are going to use include files. Check to make sure you have the dev package installed. It's possible you only have the binary libs which doesn't include the header files
<jrandolph> thanks for your help frantic_
<jbwan> Does anyone know how to edit the desktop context menu in Gnome?
<frantic_> good luck
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: the problem is that if you are installing Windows, maybe it will write on MBR and you won't be able to boot Ubuntu after Windows installation
<hosk> Zaphar_home, linux-libc-dev?
<crdlb> jbwan, it's not possible
<jbwan> I'm trying to modify it to be fluxbox-ish with the ability to have my panels and desktop icons ... and I just like Gnome :)
<jbwan> crdlb: not at all?  Bummer
<hosk> Zaphar_home, that wasn't installed, i'll try that, thanks!
<Zaphar_home> hosk: yes for any library if you want to compile a packag that uses it you need the *-dev package
<Zaphar_home> hosk: as a general rule anyway
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: I'm afraid that you will have to re-install Ubuntu or search with google how can you restore GRUB after Windows installation
<FocusedEnergy> so my sudo commands worked before ubuntu did its autoupdate thing...now after restarting...sudo + my pass won't work
<FocusedEnergy> any ideas?
<Flannel> !grub | Kikkoman, first link
<ubotu> Kikkoman, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jbwan> FocusedEnergy: you're not trying to log in with sudo are you?
<FocusedEnergy> no
<FocusedEnergy> I am trying to apt-get install -f
<FocusedEnergy> I logged on fine though
<jbwan> FocusedEnergy: su to root and check /etc/sudoers
<jbwan> make sure you're still set up in it
<Pelo> FocusedEnergy,   in linux case is important, make sure caplock isn't on
<blanky> Pelo: it's called case sensitivity :)
<FocusedEnergy> jbwan, Pelo: the caps are off
<Zaphar_home> now that I've helped hosk I need someone's help getting cupsys fixed. I really don't want to try compiling a package that's a part of the repositories... That way lies insanity and many long nights
<FocusedEnergy> this worked like 4 minutes ago, just before my start
<jbwan> Pelo: If FE is able to log in do you think there is a caps lock issue?  Possibility I suppose
<FocusedEnergy> now su does not work
<FocusedEnergy> I was only ever asked for one password
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: su wouldn't work.  sudo will
<jbwan> FocusedEnergy: tail /etc/sudoers
<bill57785> ok, I screwed up when resizing my ubuntu partition (I used windows to do it)
<jbwan> Flannel: I use su all the time to log in with root
<bill57785> now I am running the live cd to try and fix it
<jbwan> bill57785: Try GParted
<Pelo> jbwan,  what make you think he didn't do anything between the login and now
* Zaphar_home uses sudo su when he needs to do a lot of root command at once
<bill57785> the partition manager can't figure out the file type for that partition though
<jrandolph> frantic_ nope, no good... so something weird i've noticed. when i run glxgears they spin pretty fast for like half a second, then they slow awy down
<Flannel> jbwan: You've enabled root.  By default, root is locked, and please don't advocate people set a root password in this channel (not that you werE)
<bill57785> am I screwed?
<jbwan> Pelo: always a possibility
<Flannel> Zaphar_home: sudo -i not sudo su
<frantic_> one sec
<Zaphar_home> Flannel: sudo su works also
<FocusedEnergy> jbwan: tail does not work because I am not root, nor can I issue the sudo
<Flannel> Zaphar_home: sudo -i is better, and recommended.
<jbwan> Flannel: I find it better to set root and make my own account a regular user... but that's just personal preference
<mdaddy> I had to install edgy piece by piece from the command-line, and thus none of the user groups/permissions were created that I guess would normally have been created by the installer.  How do I get them created?
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: type "groups", are you in admin?
<Zaphar_home> Flannel: I'll remember that
<Flannel> jbwan: that's fine.  Please don't recommend it here.
<FocusedEnergy> how will I know if I am in admin?
<FocusedEnergy> if I see it listed?
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: it'll list "admin" in the group listing
<FocusedEnergy> yes
<cables> My system runs hotter after being suspended and resumed than it does before it gets suspended and resumed. Does anyone have any ideas why?
<FocusedEnergy> then I am in there
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: I see it listed
<frantic_> open synaptic
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: Go to a new TTY (ctrl-alt-F#, ctrl-alt-F7 to get back), and try logging in.  Does it work?
<cafuego_> cables: suspend+resume probably breaks acpi; so the cpu won't throttle.
<Zaphar_home> I've submitted a bug report in launchpad for cupsys and just recently got a message saying the fix has been released in Feisty. I'm in edgy though. What are my options besides upgrading to Feisty
<cables> cafuego_, according to the gnome applet, it's throttling just fine
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: yes I just did as you suggested and I was able to get a prompt
<FocusedEnergy> I'm logged in in that other term
<kraypius> I am having a problem. I was forced to reinstall windows. I was using the windows boot loader. Now the ubuntu line in the boot.ini is gone and I dont know what to add to boot.ini to get the bootloader back and showing ubuntu.
<bill57785> can anyone help me with my partition crisis?
<crdlb> cables, is the fan turning on?
<crdlb> after resume
<cables> cafuego_, it reminds me of the  difference between the 386 and 686 kernels in Dapper
<jrandolph> ok
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: alright, now try using sudo there.  `sudo ls`
<cables> crdlb, the fan runs louder after resume 'cause the cpu gets hotter.
<Flannel> kraypius: why don't you just install GRUB, and use that?
<cafuego_> cables: I've never had a machine where ruspend+resume works, so *shrug*. Suspend has always been fine, but effectively a slow way of hitting [RESET]  ;-)
<Pelo> kraypius,   I suggest you look for help on that in that bootloader's channel, or their website
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: it listed Destkop and Examples
<jbwan> !gparted
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: but, it does work?  And it prompts you for your password and stuff?
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<frantic_> jrandolph? make sure that fglrx-control, linux-restricted-modules-common, linux-restricted-modules-generic, and xorg-driver-fglrx are installed
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: yes
<jbwan> bill57785: take a look at that and see if it will help you
<cables> cafuego_, it worked fine for me before the ubuntu drivers, and it's working fine for me after I switched agpgart for NvAGP. Except for this problem.
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: then sudo is working for you
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: but not in gnome I guess? or not with this terminalsince the reboot?
<cafuego_> Ah, nvidia.
<cafuego_> Well
<Zaphar_home> I've submitted a bug report in launchpad for cupsys and just recently got a message saying the fix has been released in Feisty. I'm in edgy though. What are my options besides upgrading to Feisty
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: hmm.  In gnome, eh?  you're using what?  sudo? or gksudo?
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: yes, I am running the command in the other term now and synaptic should get fixed up
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: I am using sudo, not gksudo
<cafuego_> Perhaps ask mr garret about non-open drivers and suspend+resume
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: er, wait, you're running synaptic with sudo?
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: the key is that htis worked fine before the updates
<cafuego_> He'll probably be driven tod rink, though
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: no not running with sudo, but needed to apt-get install -f
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: per its recommendation
<cables> cafuego_, it did the getting hotter after resume thing before I installed the nVidia drivers, too.
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: well, I don't know why it's not workingcurrently, but sudo as a whole is working.
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: yep!
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: it must be some gnome based something or other.
<Zaphar_home> I've submitted a bug report in launchpad for cupsys and just recently got a message saying the fix has been released in Feisty. I'm in edgy though. What are my options besides upgrading to Feisty? I need the fix badly.
<Flannel> FocusedEnergy: wish I could help narrow it down more, but I don't use gnome, and have no idea what itmight be
<Flannel> !repeat | Zaphar_home
<ubotu> Zaphar_home: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Zaphar_home> lol
<welch> hi, i have tried googling this to no avail: how do i determine my ip on the network in ubuntu?
<Zaphar_home> already did that unfortunately
<Zaphar_home> well guess I'll just have to live with it then
<Flannel> Zaphar_home: Feisty will be out soon enough
<jbwan> welch: ifconfig
<jbwan> !ifconfig
<Zaphar_home> welch: ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FocusedEnergy> Flannel: thanks for the help nonetheless!
<FocusedEnergy> I'm going to reboot and see what is up
<jbwan> haha  ubotu doesn't know ifconfig
<Pelo> welch,   iptable ?
<Zaphar_home> Flannel: yeah but in the meantime I can't print
<Flannel> Zaphar_home: you could try backporting it yourself
<Flannel> !prevu | Zaphar_home
<ubotu> Zaphar_home: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Pelo> welch,  sorry, Ifconfig
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: It's finished, but it just needs to be configured *windows*
<welch> pelo, thanks
<Zaphar_home> well I can technically but it takes an hour for one page
<Zaphar_home> Flannel: thanks that is exactly what I was looking for :-)
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: can you boot Ubuntu or Windows installation just installed its boot manager and it will boot only Windows?
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: if you can, boot Ubuntu
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: and then open a terminal and write ' sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst '
<kraypius> gionnyboss, what do I do if i cant get into ubuntu to do that?
<Kikkoman> I probably will have to reinstall Ubuntu
<kraypius> kikkiman, you are having the same problem as me?
<Faolchu> Can anyone tell me how to change the text color of bash in a CLI-only environment? Also, if anyone has a good resource to learning linux wholely through CLI, it would be appreciated.
<welch> i am also trying to switch my screen resolution on my laptop to 1080 x 480 resolution so i can connect it to a hdtv, but that resolution is not included in the options in the gnome gui. can i change it to the right setting?
<kraypius> i had to reinstall win and boot.ini got replaced
<GionnyBoss> kraypius, Kikkoman: no you don't have to re-install... someone wrote a link here with a guide for that
<Kikkoman> heh
<Style-FilipBole> where must I put a file, for send it via serial with minicom?
<Kikkoman> I already reinstalled windows
<Flannel> !grub |  Kikkoman, kraypius
<ubotu> Kikkoman, kraypius: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> First link
<Pelo> Faolchu,  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<jbwan> welch: that depends on if your video card supports it along with the driver being used
<Flannel> !cli | Faolchu
<ubotu> Faolchu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<GionnyBoss> !grub Kikkoman
<Pelo> Faolchu, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<welch> jbwan how can i find out?
<GionnyBoss> !grub | Kikkoman, first link
<ubotu> Kikkoman, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cables> cafuego_, just checked again... scaling is indeed broken after a resum.
<cables> *resume
<Kikkoman> Cool
<real_aussie> In "Update Manager", what happened to the "Preferences" Button.  The Preferences button is still in the "Help/Getting Started/2.3 Main Window".
<Desp_> morning guys
<z0man> I hate ATT&Yahoo with SBCGLOBAL support!!!!!!!!!!
<z0man> But I managed to get another UBUNTU user on it :)
<Desp_> I got this errors on my sysinfo page
<Desp_> Warning: gethostbyaddr() [function.gethostbyaddr] : Address is not a valid IPv4 or IPv6 address in /var/www/phpsysinfo/includes/os/class.Linux.inc.php on line 86
<Desp_> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/phpsysinfo/includes/os/class.Linux.inc.php:86) in /var/www/phpsysinfo/includes/system_header.php on line 31
<Desp_> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/phpsysinfo/includes/os/class.Linux.inc.php:86) in /var/www/phpsysinfo/includes/system_header.php on line 35
<jbwan> welch: check your video card's documentation to start with. Otherwise you could try googling
<Desp_> anyone can tell me what happend ?
<erick> hola
<welch> jbwan, if it is possible, how would i do it?
<lisapc> i created a shell script and made it exectuable. I then type sudo ./file  but it doesnt.  What am I missing?
<Faolchu> Pelo: ty.
<welch> jbwan, is there a config file to edit?
<Yggdrasil> anyone here familiar with cmatrix ?
<kronoman> hi people, well, I have a hard disk that is giving this error :  DriveReady SeekComplete Error and  UncorrectableError
<odat> anyone know how to fix a blank usplash
<kronoman> but seems to give it from sector 8 to 64 only
<kronoman> can I still save it ?
<kronoman> hard disks are expensive here
<jbwan> welch: possibly. You should always check with the card manufacturer first before attempting file edits like that
<kronoman> this is a case where value of hard disk > value of info on it
<Yggdrasil> id like to make cmatrix come on after a while of inactivity when im sshd into my box, can i do that ?
<welch> jbwan, thanks a lot
<pchilds> does anyone know of the linux equivelent for mathimatica ?
<frantic_> anybody here got a system76 machine
<lisapc> should I run each day 2 commands.  apt-get update followed by apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Pelo> pchilds,  what is mathimatica ?
<lisapc> what does apt-get dist-upgrade do that apt-get upgrade doesnt?
<pchilds> Its a math program that allows mathimatical computation
<bruenig> lisapc, man apt-get and see what it says
<Pelo> pchilds,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_computer_algebra_systems
<pchilds> Thanks Darius08x
<lisapc> bruenig, will apt-get upgrade install latest security updates?  or do I need to run dist-upgrade?
<bruenig> lisapc, upgrade will do it
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Kikkoman> what
<Yggdrasil> any way to make an ssh session run a script after a certain time of inactivity ?
<Darius08x> Hey, I'm trying to run a web-server thing from my computer and am using a LAMP server, apache, mysql, php, perl, etc. I've got everything up and working just fine and can view it from local host. But now, I need to be able to have other people visit it, how do I do this?
<lisapc> bruenig, thanks
<lisapc> bruenig, ill avoid dist-upgrade then
<Kikkoman> I think my PC Just spontaneously restarted
<bruenig> lisapc, ok do what you wish
<eavawter> can anyone tell me how to install drivers for a dlink dwl650+ wireless card
<lisapc> bruenig, ok thanks
<lisapc> bruenig, if i understood you correctly, upgrade is all I need to get latest security uopdates etc
<bruenig> lisapc, right
<WiseElder> Hi, sorry by the bother but I am trying to install the Ubuntu 6.10 in my computer. Core 2 Duo 2.13, 2GBs RAM and 7300GS video. I was searching info and found that until april will be there a fix for something like this problem.
<WiseElder> My question is: Is there any other way to get this installed or I just have to wait?
<GionnyBoss> Darius08x: I think that your question is OT but ... just be sure that if you have a firewall it doesn't block port 80, and configure the NAT if you have a router (port forwarding). Then other people will be able to see your web server just inserting your ip address in their browser
<lkthomas> hmm, how could I setup samba to allow any user to access it ?
<Darius08x> Ok, thank you gionny. >.> Sorry for the ot question
<Kikkoman> what?????
<Kikkoman> My windows partition was reformatted when I reinstalled windows
<pchilds> Cool found what I was looking for. Mathomatic. Thanks again for the link. Look out algebra class. lol
<lisapc> bruenig, ty for always being helpful.
<lisapc> brb
<real_aussie> Anyone know how to edit "preferences" in "Software Updates"? ... The button is still in the Help guide, but has been removed from the screen dialog.
<bruenig> real_aussie, what are you trying to do
<GionnyBoss> Kikkoman: I hope you didn't loose important data :P
<Kikkoman> GionnyBoss: Well actually... I kind of did ;-;
<SurfnKid> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SurfnKid> !Diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<predder> lisapc, are you the person who started talking about vista in the #hardware channel a couple of weeks back?
<Shaba1> hey
<predder> hi!
<lisapc> predder, i believe so.  I am now running Ubuntu :)
<lisapc> predder, love it
<predder> you were from Sydney?
<real_aussie> bruenig, wanted to change update interval to, say, 31 days, and decrease max package size down to, say, 250M (I'm on a 1Gb/month plan).
<lisapc> predder, yes
<lisapc> predder, you have good memory
<GionnyBoss> real_aussie: just open Synaptic Package Manager ... you will find updates preferences in the Repositories
<lisapc> predder, was there somerhing you wanted to ask me?
<eavawter> anyone that can help me install drivers of a newby ubuntu person .. for a dlink dwl650+ wireless card please feel free to pm me
<predder> lisapc, no no, just wanted to see if you actually ended up ditching vista for ubuntu
<predder> that's great news :)
<lisapc> predder, I did :)  but I dual boot, because sometimes I need to boot into Vista for my webcam and TV tuner!  other than that, im always on Edgy now
<christia1> hi
<bruenig> !howdy | christia1
<ubotu> christia1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jbwan> I'm simply depressed now... I can't edit the Gnome context menus
* eavawter looks around wondering if maybe there's something wrong and asks again
<bruenig> jbwan, leave gnome
<christia1> i accidently deleted /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, quick fix? ;)... sth like apt-get reinstall module-init-tools?
<eavawter> anyone willing to help a newbie ubuntu person install drivers for a dlink wireless card?
<jbwan> bruenig:  I'm just not thrilled with fluxbox, blackbox ... and enlightenment is still a bit iffy
<jbwan> bruenig: If I could port the elive desktop theme to englightenment on Ubuntu I'd do that. I don't think I'm knowledgeable enough though
<eavawter> okie dokie .. guess I'll try a different channel
<LightCatcher> How do I make it so that I can see the list of what's going on as edgy loads under the ubuntu logo like you can see it in dapper?
<real_aussie> GionnyBoss, bruenig, thanks: the update period was in there: but the size limit is *NOT* settable there.
<LightCatcher> Is it even possible?
<Flannel> LightCatcher: believe it's the "quiet" line in your boot params.
<GionnyBoss> real_aussie: do you need that size limit option?
<predder> I was told by someone that ubuntu was ditching the powerpc architecture.. can anyone confirm/deny?
<LightCatcher> Flannel: how do I change the setting?
<eavawter> OMG .. there are people here who answer question *checking my deoderant
<Flannel> predder: "ditching" is too strong
<cpk1> LightCatcher: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LightCatcher> thank you cpk1
<Flannel> LightCatcher: Edit the commented out lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but first you might want to try it temporarily, at the grub menu, hit "e" and then you can boot, and see if that fixes it
<real_aussie> GionnyBoss: woulda been nice, I guess, but I suppose that I can postpone/stall the upgrade anyway, before it starts.
<LightCatcher> thank you too, flannel :)
<GionnyBoss> real_aussie: I'm sorry but I can't help... I just do updates manually, I prefer to see what is going to install first :P
<Flannel> predder: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-February/000098.html
<Flannel> predder: Like I said, "ditching" is a bad word.  It will go unofficial after Feisty, but still community maintained.  That thread explains it all
<real_aussie> GionnyBoss, thanks, bye.
<eavawter> ok .. just checking .. yep .. I'm here .. can ANYONE see me typing
<predder> thanks for the link Flannel, I just started googling
<Flannel> !wifi | eavawter
<ubotu> eavawter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alonea> Ok, my computer did not exactly change with the time change...and when I try to set it myself it just changes back to what it was
<jflash> hey can someone help me get my ubuntu server to send email?
<jflash> i pay $$ for this and cant even use it
<jflash> please help
<goban> is there a free game like the incredible machiene?
<Flannel> jflash: have you followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Alonea> jflash: might get more response if you start giving detailso f whats wrong
<fentgphx> is anyone available to help me with battery issues?
<Alonea> I love the incredible machine! I used to play that when I was a kid
<fentgphx> using the power manager installed with ubuntu
<Alonea> goban: isnt it DOS? tried running it on DOSBOX?
<eavawter> thanks flannel .. but I find those pages of little help .. as until recently I didn't understand that "make" meant use the ./ command
<Alonea> fentgphx: whats wrong with it?
<Zaphar_home> Flannel: I just wanted you to know that prevu did the trick and I can't thank you enough
<goban> Alonea, oh im not trying to run that exactly, just wondering if there are any other games like that for linux
<Flannel> eavawter: "make" is make.  Not ./.  Why are you compiling though?
<fentgphx> it's not recognizing my battery, and if it recognizes it, it usually says it's dead
<Flannel> !gmes | goban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !games | goban
<fentgphx> right now I'm running on battery power and it's telling me the battery is missing in the information screen
<Alonea> goban: ah, have no idea, I dunno what any of the linux games are besides UT2004
<Flannel> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<eavawter> because that's what you have to do with ndiswrapper to get the broadcom drivers .. or .. at least that's what the article said
<Shaba1> no one is ever listining over in #ipcop
<goban> thanks flannel
<Alonea> eavawter: are you trying to install your broadcom video card?
<fentgphx> Is there a power manager that works better/ is more compatible with more systems?
<eavawter> no .. my wireless card .. I have the driver installed .. but now my router won't let it past the firewall .. so I'm trying a different wireless card .. or trying to
<Sambis> I HAD TO PAY $400 FOR OFFICE FUCKING WANKERS AT MICROSOFT
<Sambis> sorry
<Sambis> I'm twisted.
<Alonea> I have a Broadcom 4318 I think
<Flannel> !language | Sambis
<ubotu> Sambis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Alonea> er, thought this channel was "family friendly" (like how some people claim that in ##Linux...soooo totally not true
<Alonea> well, it seems I have to redo my system again because nothing supports 64 bit...just gonna go back to x86
<Alonea> it worked...generally.
<kilinopsS> hola
<kilinopsS> ..:P
<predder> <Alonea> goban: ah, have no idea, I dunno what any of the linux games are besides UT2004 <-- doom3, quake 4 :D
<Alonea> ^___^ I need to put Doom 3 on here...but after I redo my system. 64 bit isn't working.
<christia1> how would I recover /etc/modprobe.d/aliases?
<christia1> Can someone send his? ;)
<Alonea> christia1: hmm, I can pastebin mine and you can just make one. dunno if it will work, but you can try
<christia1> Alonea, that would be nice
<Alonea> christia1: http://pastebin.ca/395657
<christia1> Alonea, its edgy?
<Alonea> you know how to make the file yes? sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/aliases (or you can use another text editor, I prefer vim though)
<Alonea> christia1: yeah
<aoirthoir> howdy
<z0man> Has anyone tried to get ATT Yahoo Internet Service working on Ubuntu?
<Alonea> christia1: and it says its standard so I doubt its different from x86 and x64
<sue-amaroker>  anyone here know how I can point a .run file to look for a directory rather than a CD?
<kraypius> how do I figure out what the name of the part/drive my ubuntu is using like /dev/hda* ?
<kraypius> from command line
<mistone> when I do fdisk /dev/sda ( my mircoSD ) it says cannot read
<christia1> Alonea, alright thank u, I'll try
<Alonea> no problem hun
* huckster Wondering if anyone has experience dealing with .zip files and the error message "error:  invalid compressed data to inflate"
<mistone> but if I do fdisk /dev/sda -s it tells me I have a gig of partion space
* huckster any help would be greatly appreciated.
<cafuego_> huckster: corrupted zip file
<Alonea> huckster: file is probably invalid. as in they zipped it wrong or in a way that is not widely used.
<sue-amaroker> huckster - the file is not a valid zip format
<kraypius> im in ubuntu, these are the instructions im following to get my windows boot loader fixed up: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last
<aoirthoir> does anyone know if it is possible to have different wallpapers on the various gnome workspaces?
<Alonea> huckster: they might of used some special settings with winzip 8 or 9 or whatever version/program they are using and thats why its invalid, but most likely its a corrupted file
<kraypius> i need to run this command dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/mnt/share/ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1
<Flannel> !grub | kraypius, follow the first link
<ubotu> kraypius, follow the first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jflash> hi, can someone help me configure email in my server?
<kraypius> but i dont know what path to specify
<huckster> Thank you cafuego/Alonea/sue-amaroker for helping. I think I'll unzip it in windows and then reopen in Ubuntu.
* huckster Stupid Windows!!!
<kraypius> flannel, i tried that and the CD i made couldnt fix my grub
<kraypius> it would only let me boot directly into win or linux
<Flannel> kraypius: what else do you want GRUB to do?
<huckster> Have a Great Day!
<Alonea> huckster: really, and people should use formats and settings for formats that anyone can use. I only use special compression techiniques for myself.
<kraypius> i mean it wouldnt fix the grub install correctly
* huckster nods at Alonea.
<kraypius> it will only work to boot using the software on the cd
<alienseer23> I am trying to do a restore up with my palm tx using gpilot, it gets stuck with the pilot trying to identify the user, and the appletjust seems to have an erradic status bar...help?
<Flannel> kraypius: right, that's what you're supposed to do, then use the instructions on that page to fix grub, using the "Live/Desktop CD" instructions, on that page
<Smoke2k> hey is it xp power toys the lil jpeg smasher thing you can download
<Lynoure> Smoke2k: What is a jpeg smasher?
<Smoke2k> picture smasher
<nospi> hey
<Craeo> Greetings
<Craeo> Any suggestions on getting mp3 files to play in 6.06?
<nospi> i currently have windows xp and ubuntu installed on one hard drive (55gb) and i would like to install OS X 86 as well. we have an assignment to do for computer class to compare and analyze the differences between linux, windows and mac, and i thought it would be best to try them all out. Do i have to buy a new hard drive to install Mac OS X 86?
<Craeo> Pretty sure it's just a matter of the player right?
<nospi> you can use XMMS, it plays mp3s
<mneptok> Craeo: sudo aptitude update && aptitude search fluendo
<nospi> Craeo, or you have to get the right packages, mpg321 i think
<cypher1> !mp3 > Craeo
<mneptok> Craeo: install the Fluendo mp3 codec
<Craeo> mneptok: I ran the command you just gave me, I assume it just installed the codec?
<cypher1> Craeo: please check what ubotu told you
<macabre> Hey, i'm thinking about running Ubuntu again.. I don't ever want one of those desktop metapackages though, are things likely to break on dist-upgrades or will I just not get some newer things (fine by me)?
<nospi> !mp3 | Craeo
<ubotu> Craeo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulmer> I tried of having linux installed on a laptop hdd(with usb adapter), plug it in as usb device to my ubuntu system, and also added to grub pointing to this laptop hdd, but I can never boot to it,  is there a trick for grub to continue booting off that usb?
<Craeo> Ok, will do
<mustiy> When adding the official repositories i get a "no public key available" error - is this normal? Is there a fix around it?
<jimd3907> d
<Craeo> cypher1: It read the package files, that's about all I can really say it did
<cypher1> !mp3 | Craeo
<ubotu> Craeo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nospi> how do i check how many hard drives i can have in my computer? or can you only have one? sorry im really bad with hardware
<cypher1> Craeo: please go through the above links mentioned by ubotu
<MikeC2> Heya, any technician mind looking at this and telling me what they think about it : http://alliedpcr.org/index.php?topic=12.0
<Craeo> I'm on the site now, reading up, thanks for the links, let you know my progress in a sec
<Rohinton> macabre: try mepis it's ubuntu based, I have been using it for a couple of weeks and it's pretty solid.
<cypher1> Craeo: ok
<Jabberman> Can anyone tell me how to scheduale tasks in Dapper?
<bulmer> nospi dependent on your controller
<mustiy> When adding the official repetories i get a "no public key" error, how can i go about ficing this?
<nospi> bulmer, is there a way i can check?
<bulmer> nospi to check which controller you have?
<cypher1> nospi: i am sure you can have multiple hard disks.. but not sure whether there is any limit on it
<Rohinton> nospi: usually two, what size tower? what controllers?
<nospi> bulmer, yeah
<nospi> Rohinton, no idea, it's not a brand name tower
<Jabberman> Anyone?
<bulmer> nospi dmesg will tell you which hd controller you got
<Rohinton> ok how tall approx?
<nospi> bulmer, whoa... big output
<cypher1> Jabberman: please see the message from ubotu
<nospi> bulmer, what am i looking for in that?
<bulmer> nospi something that will clue you in, like hd*
<Rohinton> nospi: if you have a full tower you maybe able to get 2*3" and maybe 2*5.25" drives....
<nospi> bulmer, [17179575.204000]   hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 > hda3 hda4
<mustiy> Sadface... Nobody knows why i get a "no public key" error when adding the official repatories?
<Rohinton> nospi: they may not be physical drives but partitions.
<nospi> Rohinton, an external one would do the job, i just want to install mac os x on an intel
<nospi> Rohinton, oh right
<Rohinton> hda is the hard drive and the rest will possibly be partitions.
<bulmer> nospi what do you want to accomplish? put as many hard drive on your case?
<Rohinton> nospi: if you have gparted you can look at the disk layout.
<anathema> hey im trying to play a dvd (in fiesty)
<cypher1> mustiy: i think man apt-key should provide some clues
<anathema> tryed following some instructions which are actually for edgy
<anathema> but cant get the thing to play
<nospi> bulmer, i want to be able to boot xp, linux and mac off one hard drive, but it's only 55gb
<Rohinton> nospi: Hm I was also going to ask, but I think that you just want to have another partition with some other os...
<mustiy> cypher1: Sorry, i didnt understand - can you be more detailed?
<nospi> Rohinton, yeah, but when you install the mac os x 86 intel version it wipes the whole drive
<nospi> Rohinton, http://www.uneasysilence.com/os-x-proven-hacked-and-running-on-an-ordinary-pc/
<bulmer> nospi it does?
<Rohinton> nospi: Hmm you need the right type of install...
<cypher1> mustiy: i think it has to do with the keys maintained by APT.. you can find more about it in "man apt-key"
<nospi> bulmer, yeah, unfortunately
<nospi> Rohinton, im going to read up on it a bit more, but i thought i'd better find out before i got too far into it
<Rohinton> are you trying to use that vm ware based install?
<cypher1> mustiy: i have not personally tried it so cannot give a quicker answer.. but the manpage should help you a lot
<bulmer> nospi then just get yourself another hd, they are in-expensive now adays
<nospi> bulmer, ok
<mustiy> cypher1: okay i guess, i'll see what the above mentioned command gives me - i just want to know why earlier it worked and now it doesnt =(
<bulmer> i'd like to give you my 800MB if you like..lolz
<Rohinton> nospi: at cosco I got a 160GB passport drive - very nice....
<nospi> bulmer, ... 800mb?
<nospi> bulmer, the install file is 6gb :p
<bulmer> nospi: yes a whopping 800MB
<cypher1> mustiy: probably the key got changed ?
<bulmer> awws..
<nospi> bulmer, lol :p how old is it?
<nospi> bulmer, i didn't know they made 800mb drives
<mustiy> cypher1: Good call, hehe
<bulmer> nospi: i think its marked circa 1996
<Rohinton> nospi: I remember that install... it's the way things were set up but you can install it in an appropriately sized partition, I did start but got side tracked...
<cypher1> mustiy: which repo is giving that error ? can you paste the output ?
<mustiy> cypher1: sure.
<nospi> Rohinton, ok. i've looked at a few sites, they all say more or less the same thing, but i'll keep looking
<lisapc> how can I install Java runtime for Firefox pls?
<Rohinton> nospi: running that under vm ware worked the best...
<Rohinton> nospi: good luck.
<nospi> Rohinton, i've heard a bit about vm ware, what is it?
<Rohinton> it's software that emulates a pc...
<nospi> Rohinton, but i've already got a pc, im trying to put mac on it
<bulmer> lisapc you install your java jdk or jre and then do a update-alternatives
<Rohinton> you feed it an iso image and it will boot up the virtual pc against that...
<Rohinton> nospi: yes but the virtual machine will "think" its running what ever you have asked it too, and not know that it itself is only vaporware....
<nospi> Rohinton, oh cool
<Rohinton> nospi: yes - the best thing is they have made the player ( client ) free... so you should find a vm ware based install and check it out.
<nospi> Rohinton, i'll have a look, thanks :)
<Rohinton> nospi: theythe company that produce it.
<Rohinton> nospi : no probs!
<jimd3907> anyone know the irc command to filter out joins and parts from a channel??
<mustiy> cypher1: Sorry, this is taking longer then usual... Not really sure why heh, one more minute please.
<cypher1> mustiy: ok
<mustiy>          deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<mustiy>         deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<mustiy> those 2
<mustiy> and the error is as follows...
<mustiy> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<nospi> Rohinton, would i find that vmware mac file on torrent sites?
<nospi> Rohinton, i don't actually know what i'm looking for. is it like an iso?
<felix_> Good morning!
<felix_> My Update-manager does not work anymore - could anyone help me with this issue? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8324/
<mustiy> cypher1: im trying to load those repository's so i can install the older version of Beryl
<cypher1> mustiy: non-official repo's usually needs a key to be added to avoid the types of error you are seeing
<cypher1> mustiy: it will be mentioned mostly in the webpage
<mustiy> those are not official?
<cypher1> mustiy: no i just mentioned.. i am not sure the beryl repo's are ubuntu hosted or not.. you can think on those lines and may correct the warning you are seeing
<cypher1> mustiy: also the message can be ignored and the installation done if you want
<mustiy> cypher1: installation is a no go, i get a error in the lines of "cannot find beryl<version #>" etc etc
<mustiy> i think i have to have the official repo's up and running before anything, which i dont seem to have. Is there a direct website with the official repo's and keys?
<Rohinton> nospi:http://www.osx86.theplaceforitall.com/howto/
<mneptok> please use #ubuntu-effects for X compositor issues
<nospi> Rohinton, thanks :)
<Rohinton> nospi: http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/383918/CNWareZ_Mac_OS_X_x86_VMWare_Image
<Rohinton> nospi: and google can supply youmore info ;-)
<nospi> Rohinton, ok :) i know i should google things more, i always forget lol
<mneptok> please do not link to material that infringes on copyright
<mneptok>  /msg is best for such things.
<Rohinton> mneptok: sorry, noted.
<LadyNikon> so..
<mneptok> Rohinton: not a huge deal, but Apple's a cool companfy with a good product and they don't need Ubuntu users ripping them off in plain sight. nome sane?
<LadyNikon> since i was told to install ubuntu first and windows second..
<LadyNikon> how do i get ubuntu again?
<mneptok> LadyNikon: that's backwards :)
<LadyNikon> mneptok: i know.. but someone said that was the better way
<mneptok> !grub | LadyNikon
<ubotu> LadyNikon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LadyNikon> argh
<Rohinton> LadyNikon: if you can reinstall grub it should do the right thing...
<LadyNikon> *reinstall* grub
<LadyNikon> actually you know what
<LadyNikon> i will just get a linux cd and alter it
<LadyNikon> :D
<LadyNikon> lol@grub floppies
<LadyNikon> whats a floppy ;)
<amishjew> hey
<LadyNikon> an amishjew thats an interesting combo
<amishjew> :-P
<amishjew> I like oxymorons
<amishjew> but AmishNazi isn't good when looking for help
<LadyNikon> i wont go into detail on how thats not an oximoron but whatever.
<LadyNikon> so whats up amishjew before someone tells us to shut up
<amishjew> looking for info on whether or not 2000 will kill grub
<amishjew> miss my fps's
<Helmi> good morning ;) does anyone have a good source for desktop sounds? there's so many things with just a system beep here - i'd like to substitute them
<mneptok> amishjew: it will
<Slaj_R> Question for the willing -- Since upgrading to Edgy, I lost my wireless.  Apparently ndiswrapper is still working, but my wireless card is disabled.  Ideas?
<mneptok> amishjew: tried Savage?
<lwizardl> Hi
<LadyNikon> amishjew: yes and there is a guide to fix it
<LadyNikon> amishjew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<LadyNikon> heh i just so happen to be looking at it
<amishjew> is there a floppy install of grub to sound utterly noobish
<lwizardl> does ubuntu support anything to make allow system backup/restore to be done
<LadyNikon> amishjew: just use the install cd
<mneptok> LadyNikon / amishjew: there is also a GRUB restore ISO
<amishjew> loaned it out
<amishjew> friend loved my setup of xubuntu so he snagged it
<mneptok> amishjew: the GRUB ISO is pretty small. stand by.
<amishjew> rock most!
<LadyNikon> mneptok: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ ?
<mneptok> http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/?branch_id=62132&release_id=249273
<mneptok> LadyNikon: same project, i think
<LadyNikon> its at the bottom of that recoveryubuntu... link
<LadyNikon> ohh you can use a USB key
<LadyNikon> uNF!
<mneptok> amishjew: are you using binary video drivers in Ubuntu?
<mneptok> LadyNikon: with the caveat that your BIOS must be able to boot from USB
<mustiy> I get a "E: Version "" for 'beryl' was not found" error when doing a "sudo apt-get install beryl= 0.1.99.2~0beryl1"  <--- Does anyone know what the problem maybe? I have the repo's loaded and all.
<mustiy> I've been trying to fix this for the past 1h30mins. Sadface.
<LadyNikon> mneptok: a what?
<LadyNikon> caveat who?
<LadyNikon> you mean the ability to boot from usb?
<LadyNikon> i have that option :D
<mneptok> then there it is.
<LadyNikon> using big words on me :(
<mneptok> LadyNikon: be cool. stay in school.
<LadyNikon> from all the letters from A and Z i am hooked on phonics and still cant read
<mustiy> Would anyone know why i get a --> E: Version '' for 'beryl' was not found <-- when trying to --->sudo apt-get install beryl= 0.1.99.2~0beryl1<---
<mustiy> Anyone? I'll take anything for a answer
<LadyNikon> mustiy: sorry mate no idea
<mneptok> mustiy: sudo aptitude update && aptitude search beryl
<mustiy> trying now
<mustiy> mneptok: that loaded afew things in my terminal, but once it completed i tried to run my command again..and to no avail.
<mustiy> Same result.
<mustiy> "E: Version '' for 'beryl' was not found"
<rohinton> mustiy: try http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy - was it edgy you wanted?
<mustiy> yes
<cypher1> mustiy: why are you mentioning a specific version ?
<mneptok> mustiy: did it find a package named "beryl"?
<mustiy> cypher1: because i dont want to install the latest version of Beryl (it causes a lot of problems, for a lot of people - specifically the white screen problem). I want to install 1 older version.
<_spaz> i have problems with my apt-get
<mustiy> mneptok: yes
<cypher1> mustiy: ok
<Smoke2k_> my friend installed beryl
<Smoke2k_> he just had problem installing it earlier he said
<mneptok> mustiy: no version. the package is named "beryl" with nothing else?
<Smoke2k_> but he finally got it
<jenda> Anyone good with X keyboard settings? I can't get my alt key to work (after fiddling around with gnome's settings, but normally using xmodmap...)
<mustiy> mneptok: "p   beryl"
<_spaz> wait, nm
<jenda> I tried another user, and got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10445/ - where can I access these settings in X?
<jenda> uh oh... when I turn off beryl, it works :)
<jenda> so - any tips?
<sdpurtill> Hey guys
<sdpurtill> I have the most noob question ever
<Gurpartap> feitsy will include gnome 2.18?
<sdpurtill> I finally made the windows - ubuntu switch
<EnsignRedshirt> sdpurtill: There is no root password :)
<sdpurtill> But whats the best way to burn a bootable DVD?
<sdpurtill> I am on windows still
<sdpurtill> Trying to install ubuntu on my new box
<Alonea> sdpurtill: best way to burn is not at full speed
<Gurpartap> sdpurtill, burn the image to a dvd
<Alonea> sdpurtill: and i think your supposed to do it RAW toooooooooooooo
<sdpurtill> I have the ISO from bittorrent
<Gurpartap> use nero, if u have
<thomerz> hi, has someone a .config from the newest feisty for me?
<sdpurtill> could I just burn the ISO and thats it?
<Alonea> sdpurtill: er, srry about extra o's keyboards is being funky
<sdpurtill> np
<Gurpartap> sdpurtill, u need to select "burn image"
<sdpurtill> k
<sdpurtill> and then whats the ubuntu mod or whatever that has those CRAZY special fx?
<sdpurtill> i saw it on digg the other day
<mneptok> sdpurtill: if you are new to Linux you do not want to play with X compositing. trust me. :)
<pexi> someone know if totem is an alone project or is a part of gnome project??
<jay> Does ne one know if screenlets launchers can use png images?
<nipplesrulz> oi
<nipplesrulz> my computer is rebooting for no reason i can udnerstand
<yusuf_> yusuf
<mneptok> pexi: Totem is the official movie player for GNOME - http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
<nipplesrulz> but windows cannot any longer read my linux partitions
<nipplesrulz> so i'm wondering how i can check for hdd contamination?
<nipplesrulz> im in emergency mode + X
<sdpurtill> mneptok: ok, i won't do it
<pexi> mneptok: thanks
<sdpurtill> is this possible: I have the .iso of ubuntu on my external hard drive
<sdpurtill> could i just plug it in to my new bo
<sdpurtill> x
<sdpurtill> and install it off that?
<mneptok> nipplesrulz: boot to rescue mode, touch /forcefsck and reboot
<sdpurtill> instead of burning it to dvd
<mneptok> sdpurtill: you'll still need to boot
<sdpurtill> can i make the hd bootable?
<mneptok> sdpurtill: from an ISO? no.
<sdpurtill> so i have to burn the ISO onto a dvd?
<lkthomas> VDD
<mneptok> you have a DVD ISO?
<sdpurtill> yeah its like 4.3 GB
<mneptok> whoa
<jay> Does ne one know if screenlets launchers can use png images?
<mneptok> you only need the single 700MB CD :)
<sdpurtill> whaaaat
<sdpurtill> send me link to the torrent
<sdpurtill> i want that one :)
<mneptok> arch?
<sdpurtill> i didnt know which one to get
<mneptok> i386?
<sdpurtill> yes
<sdpurtill> well, i386 means i have intel processors, yes?
<sdpurtill> i am tootally new to all this stuff, sorry :)
<mneptok> yes
<sdpurtill> yes, then i386
<mneptok> do you want the Live CD or the text mode installer?
<mneptok> (i prefer text mode as it has far more configurcability)
<mneptok> -c
<mneptok> http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<sdpurtill> mneptok: thanks, you rule
<starscalling>  /forcefsck ?
<starscalling> how do i do that
<mneptok> starscalling: boot, press <esc> at the grub prompt, choose rescue mode and "touch /forcefsck"
<mneptok> then reboot normally
<mneptok> the machine will run fsck on your Linux patitions
<mneptok> +r
<Helmi> guys i've installed beryl/emerald yesterday. since then every new window opens in the background (including file dialogs and smth). is this a bug or a feature? can't find a settings regarding that
<omeil> Does anyone think it would be useful if i create a Unix Runescape Client?
<mneptok> Helmi: /join #ubuntu-effects fer compositing questions, please
<mneptok> *for
<Helmi> ok mneptok, thx
<lourence> hello
<lourence> how do you install realtek high definition driver?
<omeil> lourence have u tried googling?
<lourence> yes there is a linux driver but
<lourence> it can't detect my sound card
<tarelerulz> any of you find dvd::rip and use it ?
<tarelerulz> I want to copy a dvd into an avi file do any of you  know of any good programs?
<omeil> So you want to convert a DVD to Avi?
<lisapc> tarelerulz, http://vixy.net
<tarelerulz> I want to rip dvd into an avi
<omeil> Any web page makers for Ubuntu?
<lisapc> tarelerulz, devede
<omeil> programs of course
<sdpurtill> django developer :)
<tarelerulz> any of you  riped an dvd
<Menasim1> how can I make a cron job?
<timfrost> !cron | Menasim1
<ubotu> Menasim1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<omeil> i suppose i can always use html
<omeil> but im lazy :)
<daya> plugin for mp3 for ubuntu 6.06
<timfrost> !mp3 | daya
<ubotu> daya: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tarelerulz> part I am lost on  is where I have everything for the program and if so how to tell it to rip a dvd
<starz> oi
<starz> i did that
<starz> and it said the partitions passed
<starz> but then the journal wouldnt mount and its in some wierd mode
<starz> what should i do?
<starz> oi
<starz> put this inside a screen... sorry
<sdpurtill> ok now i am getting very frustrated: i bought this box pre made from tigerdirect.com, and every time i turn it on ( it's plugged into 19" flat screen monitor, powered and all) absolutely no signal is going to the monitor
<starz> so i did the 'touch forcefsck' and rebooted and all that.. now what?
<sdpurtill> is there anyyy reason for this problem!? i've never had this problem before
<Milos> this is not good
<Milos> :)
<starz> sdpurtill: did it ever work
<sdpurtill> just got it today, it hasnt worked at all yet
<starz> sdpurtill: it could be your video card
<sdpurtill> SHIT
<sdpurtill> noooo!
<sdpurtill> it came installed in it though!
<sdpurtill> i do not wanna return this damn thing
<starz> try taking card out and plugging mon into mobo and check systemlogs
<gnomer> sdpurtill onboard video or not?
<sdpurtill> onboard
<sdpurtill> wait
<sdpurtill> do they make computers WITHOUT video cards these days?
<sdpurtill> i may have been confused and bought the wrong system lol
<funpop> im missing my volume control thing in kde..has anyone seen it :P ?
<rohinton> sdpurtill: there are onboard controllers and video cards which did you pay for?
<gnomer> sdpurtill well computers come with onboard video by default, unless you told them the video card of your choice, which will be plugged into an expansion slot such as agp, pci-e
<sdpurtill> ummm let me ceck
<sdpurtill> no no it is onboard
<sdpurtill> i am 100% sure
<Milos> funpop, kmix?
<funpop> i think so
<funpop> its not started by default anymore
<Milos> start kmix and seve session
<rohinton> sdpurtill: ok, so when you power it on do you see anything at all?
<Milos> save
<funpop> allright
<Askar> I can not change the icon for the ubuntu main menu...help?
<gnomer> sdpurtill It could be that onboard was disabled in BIOS.
<omeil> doodle
<funpop> milos i have another problem: when kde is loading its stuff i hear an error sound when the desktop icon is loading..
<gnomer> sdpurtill It could be that onboard was disabled in BIOS. .. and your meant to use the video card on expansion slot, no?
<sdpurtill> rohinton: when i power it on... NOTHING output to monitor whatsoever
<sdpurtill> gnomer: they would do that to me?
<sdpurtill> tigerdirect.com is where i bought it from
<Milos> funpop, have you alsa?
<omeil> sdpurtill: any sounds?
<Milos> alsamixer
<rohinton> sdpurtill: what type of monitor do you have?
<Milos> alsadriver
<sdpurtill> 19" samsung flatscreen
<funpop> and sometimes i got random system freezes, no error message, no keyboard, mouse input possible
<gnomer> sdpurtill Is this laptop or desktop?
<funpop> i just enabled it, was it a good idea ?
<sdpurtill> desktop
<maxsoft> hi all. I've ubuntu 6.10. I've changed the graphics video adpeter and now dont start the XServer. exist a programm to configure the xserver ? thank you (like xfree86config)
<rohinton> sdpurtill: what physical cables do you use?
<gnomer> maxkelley dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<sdpurtill> just one to connect to the back of the computer that goes to the monitor, has blue tips or whatever
<omeil> sdpurtill: so the copmuter turns on and it is just silent.....with no monitor output
<sdpurtill> and two power cords that are connected, 1 for monitor, 1 for computer
<sdpurtill> omeil: yes, that is my situation
<gnomer> sdpurtill Ok, do you see any other similar connector (vga) at the back of your computer?
<rohinton> sdpurtill: so standard cable, now your monitor does it accept more that one input?
<sdpurtill> rohinton: nope, only one input
<sdpurtill> if power counts as an input, then 2 :D
<gnomer> sdpurtill Better yet, how many video card do you see at the back of your computer?
<omeil> sdpurtill: if it was a video card issue the pc speaker would be beeping on boot. if its totally silent sounds like a cpu issue. maybe the cpu wasn't inserted properly or maybe moved during you receving it.
<sdpurtill> omeil: is it possible that it got messed up in shipping?
<rohinton> sdpurtill: when you power on do you hear the fans?
<gnomer> sdpurtill Better yet, how many video card do you see at the back of your computer?
<sdpurtill> gnomer: 1 video cards
<sdpurtill> *card
<omeil> sdpurtill: Yea a lil movement could make it unfunctional...not a big issue tho. no massive damage
<sdpurtill> omeil: should i just call their tech support ?
<starz> maxsoft:
<omeil> sdpurtill: Yeah cause you don't wanna open the comp up if u have warrenty
<sdpurtill> i hate calling india...
<starz> in a terminal or tty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<starz> that will let you reconfigure that and choose the correct driver if it is installeddd
<omeil> sdpurtill: I'm a PC Repair Specialist btw..thats how i know :D
<starz> or you can manually edit and change driver in:: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maxsoft> starz: linux tell me that the package xorg-xserver is not installed
<starz> well.
<maxsoft> :(
<starz> you have no X it seems
<Takoda_Sky> I cracked my seal the first day.. lol
<maxsoft> very strange...
<starz> sudo apt-get install x-window-system
<gnomer> starz wasn't it dpkg-configure xserver-xorg rather than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<sdpurtill> omeil: thanks
<rohinton> sdpurtill: when you power the box on do you see any signs of life?
<omeil> sdpurtill: Or the only way i could be mistaken is if where u brought it from connected the pc speaker wrong and the computer seems to be beeping but sound isn't coming out, but i highly doubt it.
<sdpurtill> rohinton: yes, for sure
<sdpurtill> lights go on
<maxsoft> starz:  I try
<starz> er
<starz> x-window-system-core
<sdpurtill> rohinton: it sounds like its running, theres fans and lights and everything
<mneptok> maxsoft: wait.
<starz> and sudo apt get install xorg
<Milos> I will any nice gnome wallpaper plss help
<gnomer> omeil or they've forgot to plug in the pc speaker =)
<mneptok> maxsoft: what is your goal?
<rohinton> sdpurtill: did you swap the box and monitor power cables?
<starz> mneptok: he changed vid cards
<sdpurtill> rohinton: nope
<maxsoft> mneptok: I've changed the graphic adpater and now dont star x
<starz> apparently gets no X from new one
<sdpurtill> one thing i did on accident
<omeil> gnomer: yup thats what i said :) that could happen if noobies do it lol
<sdpurtill> i mistook the reset button for the power button the first time i turned it on
<sdpurtill> so i held down the reset button
<kraut> moin
<sdpurtill> then i was like... duh.... theres the power button
<starz> sdpurtill: what were you using for gui window manager?
<starz> er
<starz> i meant maxsoft
<starz> sorry bout that ^^
<sdpurtill> np
<mneptok> maxsoft: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xresprobe && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxsoft> 'xcore it's not installed'
<maxsoft> I've gnome (ubuntu)
<Alonea> hey, is there any way I can actually install from the iso? like, put it on my other hd and install from that? my dvd burner is really screwed up and wont burn any faster than .40x (its supposed to burn at 8x)
<starz> then just do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<clouder`grr> Anyone know of a fix for vino-server taking up 100% cpu or is it still an unpatched bug?
<starz> see how many packages it says to install
<starz> dont install them just yet though
<rohinton> sdpurtill: prove the cables by swapping?
<gnomer> mneptok wasn't it dpkg-configure xserver-xorg rather than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<omeil> sdpurtill: your better off calling there tech support. cause if u touch the insides they will be all, you violated the warranty you bastard lol
<mneptok> gnomer: no
<starz> what kind was the old vid card and what kind is the new one?
<starz> gnomer: no
<starz> lol
<starz> mneptok: beat me
<starz> sigh.
<sdpurtill> omeil: ok :D will do
<rohinton> sdpurtill: I agree, do'nt open the box if youhave just purchased it.
<starz> what about my ext3 filesystem though?
<maxsoft> starz: xresprobe it's not installed
<sdpurtill> rohinton: ill try that right now
<starz> maxsoft: install package ubuntu-desktop
<starz> but dont fully install it
<starz> how many packages does it say it wants to install?
<maxsoft> starz: I'm restart it.
<mneptok> starz: what ext3 issue?
<starz> mneptok: i was the guy in here a little bit ago
<starz> um
<mneptok> forcefsck :)
<starz> my compy reboots and tells me my ext3 partition is crap and makes me  put in admin pw
<starz> i am following that
<starz> yeah
<omeil> ERROR: #27: Cannot load component 'gb.qt': cannot find library file
<starz> so it did that then passed the partition
<starz> but the thing wouldnt mount jourlals right i think... then mounted it in a very wierd wya
<mneptok> it did the media check?
<starz> way*
<omeil> i think its installed through synaptic package manager :(, trying to install Gambas
<starz> sigh.
<sander> centos
<starz> let me restart again and see if it passes
<Takoda_Sky> anyone know how to get my MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller to spit sound out to all 6 speakers?  Getting sick of hearing only two and no sub.. uggh  :-/
<starz> actually
<starz> mneptok: where would it keep system log of that event? the mounting of fs etc?
<sdpurtill> just switched the power
<sdpurtill> still nothin
<sdpurtill> they keyboard doesnt even light up when i turn it on
<sdpurtill> god this is bullshit
<starz> Takoda_Sky: right click on speaker icon
<starz> then edit > preferences or something like that
<starz> and  add things you see to the bars
<mneptok> starz: /var/log/dmesg
<starz> like pcm :P
<starz> thanx mneptok checking that
<SailorJerry> Hi all, I've been trying to get my 1xEvdo card up and running and I think I've gotten it like 90% there the card is detected the drivers are loaded and I can dial the ppp connection and get an IP address and DNS however I can not ping anything on the internet or the DNS server any clues? I suspect its a bad route, but I'm not too familiar with this command and its syntax is a little tricky for me.
<Takoda_Sky> omg :-D
<starz> ordered data mode
<maxsoft> starz: "package" dont exist
<Takoda_Sky> that's exactly why I couldn't do it.. it was too easy
<Takoda_Sky> thanks
<gnomer> SailorJerry can you ping an ip address rather than a domain name?
<omeil> sdpurtill: What did they say?
<SailorJerry> thats what i've been trying to ping gnomer
<Takoda_Sky> thanks starz
<maxsoft> starz: install package ubuntu-desktop
<rohinton> sdpurtill: sounds like mother board problems....
<sdpurtill> f********ck
<rohinton> sdpurtill: you called the support people?
<sdpurtill> no not yet
<sdpurtill> im about to
<Takoda_Sky> think I'll hang out a while and learn of you ppl..  you don't mind do you?
<gnomer> SailorJerry you might have a modem, that ubuntu doesn't have a built-in driver for. xD
<SailorJerry> well I dont think thats the case since I've already made the PPP connection and have been given an IP address from the ISP
<omeil> They wouldn't send a computer which dosen't work. So i assume it would be the CPU
<SailorJerry> it even creates entries in resolv.conf
<omeil> sdpurtill: what type of CPU does it have?
<Takoda_Sky> my ethernet card was incompatible.. slid in another one and wah la.. worked like a charm
<SailorJerry> and now its working....
<SailorJerry> creepy
<SailorJerry> and now its dead
<Ademan> would it be possible to create your own liveCD by mounting the iso file and chroot-ing into it? (and then i ASSUME apt-get would work and affect the iso only right?)
<sdpurtill> can i burn ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso to a disc and stick it in? or do i have to do some special operation to make it bootable
<mahuyar> I'm trying to compile Audacious from source with extra libraries such as mp3 and ogg support.  Compiling Audacious went smooth, but how could I add extra stuff?
<mneptok> sdpurtill: just burn it as you would any other ISO
<SailorJerry> ademan: I know you can boot an ISO with lilo (probably grub too) but I would think it would be readonly
<Takoda_Sky> img burn is great for that if your burning from windoze
<sdpurtill> mneptok: i have never burned an ISO before... lol... again, total noob at this stuff
<Takoda_Sky> couple clicks.. no config
<Ademan> SailorJerry: mounting, not booting
<omeil> sdpurtill: you have msn or yahoo ill help you
<MockY> Use Nero (if you are on a windows box) and burn it as an image
<rohinton> sdpurtill: img burn on windows is what I use....
<mneptok> sdpurtill: lemme find you a nice tutorial that uses freeware for Windows
<sdpurtill> ill use imgburn
<Takoda_Sky> sdpurtill go to afterdawn.com and get img burn
<sdpurtill> quick n easy
<mneptok> sdpurtill: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<SailorJerry> wouldn't chrooting still use the original kernel you booted with? which I would think would cause some problems with a livecd enviornment, maybe not though
<kraut> http://popey.com/Ubuntu_is_sexy_alright
<rohinton> sdpurtill: after you install img burn the iso on the system should be associated with it, by it's extension, select the file, hit mb3 and select Burn using img burn
<Takoda_Sky> thats funny
<Takoda_Sky> sdpurtill, make sure to burn slow to minimalize the chance of errors since it's going to be an OS disc
<sdpurtill> k, will do
<Takoda_Sky> well IMG will verify anyhow.. still a good rule of thumb
<mneptok> 4x or slower
<omeil> So the ubuntu DVD gots alota extras?
<Takoda_Sky> I was wondering why ppl got the dvd..  I mean can't you just add that stuff once you get a system up and running?
<sdpurtill> i dl'd a dvd the first time
<sdpurtill> then i came in here and was told to get a cd
<Takoda_Sky> well, in case of dial up I guess
<omeil> and i guess the stuffo nthe DVD will get outdated sooner or later
<sdpurtill> operating systems are like hot girls
<sdpurtill> they go out of style
<sdpurtill> very quickly
<omeil> lol
<digdug> so if you install a custom kernel (created with make-kpkg), and I uninstall the generic kernels included with ubuntu, will software update stop bugging me about reinstalling the old kernel?
<voltagex> is it possible to create a non live ubuntu cd? I have a specific set of packages that I want to install on several machines, some without net access
<rohinton> sdpurtill: dvd's take a long time to copy, you can get a better choice of more "up-to-date" packages via a running system
<Takoda_Sky> anyone seen the gaming ubuntu yet? was reading about it earlier http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=3664
<rapid> voltagex, theres LFS, buts thats not ubuntu :)
<voltagex> rapid: no, it's possible to make custom debian installer discs
<cocal> join #ubuntu-cn
<rapid> voltagex, then you just answered your own question
<voltagex> ah, ubuntu and debian are similar in some ways
<omeil> I can answer all my questions by getting a shave
<digdug> I think making the install cd also a live cd was genius
<Takoda_Sky> yes
<omeil> an installation live cd :D
<rohinton> digdug: Yes one of the best insights yet...
<Takoda_Sky> this helps me know what distros hate my ethernet adapter
<omeil> hmm or Live installation CD
<rapid> if its not installable its pointless :)
<omeil> yup
<Takoda_Sky> cause there's a few that certainly do
<neosimago> i've installed linux a few times, and i thought about trying out ubuntu. -- the kernel seems to halt during boot. -- i'm a gentoo user. what do you think about chroot into a ubuntu install? -- or is there a way to fix the ubuntu kernel?
<omeil> i just love the not doing anything with LAN, ubuntu installed my network and also detected the internet connection through the network
<digdug> neosimago: I have that same problem; hp dv9000z with turion 64 x2
<digdug> I have to use noapic to boot
<omeil> which with XP i have to do manually
<neosimago> digdug: noapic in the boot line right?
<digdug> the negative effects I've found from that are that usb2.0 stops working, though
<digdug> yes
<Takoda_Sky> I have tried everything.. setting up a static ip.. letting dhcp decide for me.. nothing works on that nividia card I have.. just get the message eth0 is already running
<rapid> nvidia network card?
<omeil> What a eho0 bastard
<omeil> and yea nvidia network card?
<IndyGunFreak> that'd be a first i heard of that
<Takoda_Sky> finally gave up,..  and took the sleeve off and replaced it
<Takoda_Sky> yup
* mneptok whispers "nForce"
<Takoda_Sky> onboard
<omeil> ah
<Takoda_Sky> can't remember what kind I slapped in.. but it updated emediately
<omeil> never had one of them. i got the SIS NIC
<omeil> SiS cards always work goods. or Realtek
<Takoda_Sky> made me do this ----> :-D
<Takoda_Sky> lol
<omeil> lol
<rapid> Atheros!
<digdug> I just hope my bcm 4312 works with an unpatched 2.6.20.3 kernel
<digdug> using bcm43xx instead of ndiswrapper
<omeil> how long has it been since the 6.10 release?
<neosimago> digdug: wait, is the noapic in the kernel line of grub?
<Takoda_Sky> is that dapper?
<digdug> neosimago, that's where I put it
<Takoda_Sky> thats what I'm on.. I said f*** it.. didn't feel like DL another one after the week I've had
<pirothezero> there a sports channel on freenode at all?
<pirothezero> or offtopic
<digdug> I usually just add it after "splash"
<Takoda_Sky> still had my ship-it's
<omeil> that ultimate gamers DVD just has alot of the games that we can get from our synaptic package manager, and just a couple of Demos like UT2004 for linux and Q3
<Takoda_Sky> Yeah.. I was just reading in the linux columns on AD
<Takoda_Sky> they all say "bloated"
<omeil> yerp
<Takoda_Sky> I agree
<Takoda_Sky> don't need everything.. just some of the cool things
<omeil> yea
<omeil> i can't get Gambus to work
<fentgphx> I'm unable to open .rar files with the archive manager.  Does anyone have experience with such a problem?
<omeil> >.<
<Takoda_Sky> have yet to try
<Takoda_Sky> but thats coming I'm sure
<Takoda_Sky> I have perfect attendance on demonoid
<Takoda_Sky> :-X
<omeil> fentgphx: are u trying to open this .rar file from your HD or across a network?
<neosimago> i noticed that in grub the lines "savedefault and boot" at the end of each menu item. they seem not to be required for a gentoo kernel. what do they do?
<omeil> cause i couldn't open rar files across a network
<Takoda_Sky> shhh..  my ISP may be listening  :-X
<omeil> lol
<Takoda_Sky> oh yeah
<omeil> What Linux games have u got?
<Takoda_Sky> thats what I want to ask
<fentgphx> I am trying to open the .rar file from my HD
<Takoda_Sky> is there a torrent engine out there for linux that forces encryption?
<Takoda_Sky> like utorrent does
<Takoda_Sky> I know I can run utor in WINE.. but the "man" owns them now anyway
<wwq222> Hi can anyone tell me the command to search all subdirectories for a filename?  sorta like dir /s in DOS
<gnomer> wwq222 find / -name TheNameOfFile
<Takoda_Sky> demonoid now has the ubuntu bible folks
<mneptok> ls -Rla | grep $filename
<neosimago> i noticed that in grub the lines "savedefault and boot" at the end of each menu item. they seem not to be required for a gentoo kernel. what do they do? ? ?
<Takoda_Sky> for those that do that kind of thing and all..  hehehe
<wwq222> Thanks!
<mneptok> Takoda_Sky: please do not advertise such things
<Takoda_Sky> ok
<Takoda_Sky> wasn't sure if that was free press or not
<Takoda_Sky> just noticed it is all
<mneptok> try stealing a book from a store and let us know wha'ppens ;)
<Takoda_Sky> sorry bout' that.. won't happen again chief
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<omeil> Does anyone know how to compile with Gambas?
<omeil> nevermind :D
<riaal> what is the easyest way of seting up an ftp server?
<valehru> Hey guys, Im running x64 and when I go to the console with Ctrl+alt+F5 the console screen that I reach flickers pretty badly.
<mneptok> riaal: use SFTP?
<riaal> mneptok, is it graphical?
<mneptok> riaal: sure, if you want
<mneptok> riaal: what OSes will be accessing the server?
<riaal> mneptok, web based or gome?
<torrr> how can I set pure-ftpd anonymous home dir, and allowed incoming ips?
<riaal> mneptok, probably most winXp
<mneptok> riaal: it's built into Linux
* Style-FilipBole have instaled familiar on my pda :) do someone know for a ubuntu theme?
<mneptok> riaal: Win32 users can use FileZilla to access SFTP servers. gFTP on Linux. CyberDuck on OSX. all are freeware.
<riaal> mneptok, I have used ftpd before but it was lot of work adding users etc.
<eavawter> my wireless card is knocking on the door of my router (a belkin F5D7231-4) and I keep getting the message: [16:25]  <Cisyouc> what's up?
<eavawter> [16:26]  <eavawter> hiya
<eavawter> [16:26]  * eavawter taking a DEEP BREATH .. lol
<eavawter> [16:26]  <Cisyouc> Hey there.
<eavawter> [16:26]  <Cisyouc> You're having an issue with ndis?
<eavawter> [16:26]  <eavawter> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper ... I
<mneptok> riaal: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<riaal> mneptok, SFTP runns on different protocolls then regunal ftp
<eavawter> oops ... sorry abotu that
<eavawter> that's not what I intended to sen
<mneptok> riaal: correct. it's encrypted and therefor more secure.
<gnomer> riaal same protocol, but SFTP is more secure.
<mneptok> gnomer: SFTP uses ssh as a protocol. FTP uses ftp.
<riaal> sounds great, so heavy ftp clents for like Xp will probably suport it?
<riaal> oh I see
<digdug> as far as ftp clients for windows go, my favorite is filezilla
<mneptok> riaal: any FTP client built in the last 5 years with at least a *tiny* clue should support sftp/scp
<omeil> if i use the KDE webbrowser on a proggy will users have to download the kde package?
<mneptok> (FileZilla has a clue)
<riaal> mneptok, great =)
<Takoda_Sky> I used 6.06 to install..  when I updated..  did that "put me up to speed" so to speak? or do I need to do something more than just update to get up to date with ubuntu?
<mneptok> riaal: all you have to do to create users for SFTP is create new users on the machine. they login using their username and password for Ubuntu.
<Askar> Is there a command to show/hide the desktop??? =-O
<digdug> there's a button on the taskbar at the bottom of my screen that does that
<digdug> bottom left
<mneptok> Askar: left side of the bottom GNOME panel
<eavawter> my wireless card is knocking on the door of my router (a belkin F5D7231-4) and I keep getting the message: Thu Mar 15 00:24:12 2007 1 Blocked by DoS protection 73.123.248.1.  how do I fix this?
<Hallage> Hey everyone. I am having difficulty getting my Lexmark z603 printer to work under Edgy. Ive done a fairly extensive Google, but there are no z603 HOWTOs on there and none of the HOWTOs for the other z6XX series work for me. I basically need a step-by-step walkthrough on how to get it printing, although a link to a website with a HOWTO on it would be just as good.
<riaal> mneptok, remember that from the old days.. probably easyer to make a script for it.. is the graphical interface installed when "install openssh-server"
<riaal> ?
<Askar> mneptok: yeah.. I know..I just thinks its so ugly,, ;(
<mneptok> riaal: there is no GUI to the SFTP server. it runs as the ssh server process.
<alienseer23> hello, I am trying to run wine for the first time, every time I try to install something, the install launcher gets interrupted right away, and nothing installs, can anyone help me?
<alienseer23> please?
<mneptok> Hallage: AFAIK, 99% of Lexmark printers are paperweights in Linux
<B|nTaRa> hmm
<Hallage> mneptok: Damn. Is there anything I can do
<B|nTaRa> why my NTFS hdd has problem ?
<UB`> Hallage just add it from printing preferences
<B|nTaRa> it said something problem with the log file
<Hallage> mneptok:I mean, I dont have a boat inneed of an achor :-p
<Hallage> UB`:That doesnt work... thats why Im asking. No drivers for it
<mneptok> Hallage: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z602_series_z601_z602
<UB`> Hallage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersLexmark?highlight=%28print%29
<_raphael_> my update manager says I need a dist-upgrade. should I do one?
<UB`> there is a z605 there I think you can use that drivers
<Hallage> UB and mneptok: Thanks for the links. If they dont work, Ill come back here
<UB`> I hope it'll work ;)
<eavawter> btw .. anyone who is interested .. there IS a way to install the drivers for broadcom wireless cards with OUT using ndiswrapper
<mneptok> Hallage: FYI, Lexmark is not Linux friendly. Brother and HP are far more so.
<B|nTaRa> Failed to open directory "SATA1 -   Misc and Anime Data".
<B|nTaRa> Permission denied.
<B|nTaRa> whats wrong ?
<mneptok> man chown
<mneptok> man chmod
<digdug> eavawter: yeah, I had to compile 2.6.20.2 with patches linked from #bcm-users
<B|nTaRa> i cant open the partitions that i mounted
<eavawter> this doesn't even use that .. and no recompiling is required
<UB`> B|nTaRa check the permissions
<digdug> eavawter: I have a 4312, so unfortunately it is for me
<eavawter> I'll send you the link to the page if you want it
<B|nTaRa> UB`, permission all ok
<digdug> major transmission issues otherwise
<karakara> can anyone help me with gnome-screensaver-command --lock ? It is saying failed to connect to D-BUS daemon (which is running)
<bullgard4> What means 'raw binary'? Synaptic writes under 'acpidump': "utilities to dump system's ACPI tables to an ASCII file. This package contains a small collection of utilities ACPI system tables:* acpidump: to dump tables, * acpixtract: to convert ASCII acpidump output to raw binary; * acpitbl: to dump the table header or contents of a raw ACPI table. Note: Upstream package is called pmtools."
<UB`> B|nTaRa are you sure? double check it pls
<eavawter> what driver is it using digdug
<digdug> but I'd still be interested in seeing the link
<B|nTaRa> UB`,    Run 'ntfsfix' on Linux unless you have Vista, then mount NTFS with
<B|nTaRa>    the 'force' option read-write, or with the 'ro' option read-only.
<digdug> wl_apsta.o
<B|nTaRa> UB`, im sure ... here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10450/
<Takoda_Sky> eww they said vista
<mneptok> B|nTaRa: it's pretty obvious that the permissions are not "all ok" ;)
<clouder`grr> Last nite I asked why moving a window around (like a nautilus window) takes up 100% of my cpu.  I was told because of 2D accel. and to install binary drivers.  I did that, glxinfo | grep direct returns yes and planetpenguin gets 100fps
<B|nTaRa> mneptok, how to do it ?
<UB`> B|nTaRa is clear: Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not supported
<UB`> the device isnt mounted
<B|nTaRa> UB`,  how to mount the device ?
<B|nTaRa> 1 of the partition is ok
<UB`> read that and run what it says
<karakara> can anyone help me with gnome-screensaver-command --lock ? It is saying failed to connect to D-BUS daemon (which is running) pllleeeeeeb?
<mneptok> B|nTaRa: you could try following the instructions ;)
<UB`> like ntfsfix
<B|nTaRa> UB`, i a newb , thats why im here
<mneptok> B|nTaRa: do you not see the "Start Windows and then shut it down cleanly" suggestion in that error message?
<B|nTaRa> mneptok, i dont have any windows now !
<UB`> B|nTaRa get a terminal and follow this: Run 'ntfsfix' on Linux unless you have Vista, then mount NTFS with
<UB`>    the 'force' option read-write, or with the 'ro' option read-only.
<clouder`grr> I'm using a radeon 9000 pro, and using BigDesktop to get dual monitors working.  Any ideas as to why moving around a window is straining my compy to 100% cpu usage still?
<B|nTaRa> UB`, i need help with that
<B|nTaRa> UB`, where should i put the force option ?
* Linux_Junkie is away: I'm busy
<weijie902> hi
<weijie902> is Dell Media Direct useful at all?
<weijie902> I will wipe it to ease GRUB installation if its useless
<karakara> can anyone help me with gnome-screensaver-command --lock ? It is saying failed to connect to D-BUS daemon (which is running) pllleeeeeeb?
<B|nTaRa> UB`, u know how to do it ?
<voltagex> how big is the base system that the NetInstaller grabs?
<B|nTaRa> mneptok,  ?
<UB`> B|nTaRa man ntfsfix, man mount
<UB`> and read it
<B|nTaRa> pfft .. so u dont know how to do it
<mneptok> B|nTaRa: just because someone doesn't want to type out instructions that already exist on your machine doesn't mean they don't know.
<UB`> I know but I preferer you read it
<UB`> brb
<aimaz> I am trying to download a feisty image using jigdo, the mirrors in australia all seem to have 404s for a lot of the required files any ideas where i can report that?
<voltagex> aimaz: US mirrors ok? if they are, an update is in progress
<Caplain> is there a good guide for getting compiz to work?
<voltagex> which mirror in particular are you using?
<voltagex> Caplain: look on ubuntuforums
<Caplain> okay
<sdpurtill> OK
<Rooy> Caplain: /join #ubuntu-effects
<sdpurtill> just got back from like an hour of tech support
<sdpurtill> im sendin my box back
<sdpurtill> in the mean time
<aimaz> voltagex, i tried a couple mirror.datafast.net.au and http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/ which was working this morning
<sdpurtill> im going to install ubuntu on my moms windows xp computer
<sdpurtill> you can choose if you want win xp or ubuntu on startup, right?
<XP> yes
<sdpurtill> ok
<XP> good luck
<sdpurtill> is it hard?
<digdug> if you know how to install both os's, not really
<sdpurtill> first time installing ubuntu ... :D
<digdug> still shouldn't be hard, you might have to edit your grub config if you want windows to be your default
<digdug> otherwise, ubuntu should automatically add windows to the boot list
<sdpurtill> k, here i go!!!!
<clouder`grr> Anyone know why 2D performance would suck, but 3D performace seems fine? I'm using fglrx with BigDesktop
<shma> Hi!
<shma> After upgrade from Dapper to Edgy PPTP VPN doesn't work?
<shma> Pptconfig doesn't work too. Write "Cannot determine ethernet adres for proxy ARP"
<shma> What can I do?
<karakara> can anyone help me with gnome-screensaver-command --lock ? acpi -d is saying "failed to connect to D-BUS daemon..." (which is running)
<aleksanteri> anyone know a mirror to php 5?
<sdpurtill> hopefully my mom didnt need anything on her computer
<sdpurtill> cause i just ruined it
<sdpurtill> hahahahaha
<karakara> can anyone help me with gnome-screensaver-command --lock ? acpi -d is saying "failed to connect to D-BUS daemon..." (which is running)
<voltagex> hahaha I ruined my sister's computer
<omeil> Does anyone know how to browse with the KDE browser in Gambas?
<voltagex> hope she didn't need anything either :P
<voltagex> karakara: acpi has nothing to do with gnome-screensaver afaik
<voltagex> I may be wrong
<omeil> i don't know what the code for Gambus is to browse lol >.<
<voltagex> why are you looking at acpi for answers?
<sdpurtill> hey, once you install ubuntu, is it hard to install beryl on it?
<ranian> voltagex: why do ruined you?
<sdpurtill> i want to just MESS with my mom
<saispo> anyone use an apple keyboard under a pc with ubuntu ?
<karakara> correct, im trying to trigger the lock using my laptops lid switch
<riaal> mneptok, how to get started whit sftp?
<sdpurtill> Hey it's been stuck on this stupid line of text for like 10 min now: Starting system log daemon:
<sdpurtill> "Starting system log daemon: syslog etc.... "
<karakara> gnome-screensaver-command --lock works on its own, but when its in /etc/acpi/lid.sh it doesnt work
<sdpurtill> Is this normal?
<eavawter> my wireless card is knocking on the door of my router (a belkin F5D7231-4) and I keep getting the message: Thu Mar 15 00:24:12 2007 1 Blocked by DoS protection 73.123.248.1.  how do I fix this?
<sdpurtill> omeil, can we talk on skype?
<eavawter> from the router .. not from the card or the system
<mneptok> riaal: did you install openssh-server?
<Rooy> eavawter: that ip looks like from outside, not inside the network
<riaal> mneptok, yeh, reading the man page of sftp now and don't understand where to start
<yellow_chicken> i have ubuntu dvd iso.  how to install additional apts from the dvd and not via internet?
<mneptok> riaal: got a Windows machine running with Filezilla?
<riaal> mneptok, 3 ubuntu machines ;)
<mneptok> yellow_chicken: add the DVD as a repo in /etc/apt/sources/list
<mneptok> *sources.list
<mneptok> riaal: sudo aptitude install gftp
<riaal> mneptok, whats the difference from apt-get? =S
<sdpurtill> hey you guys
<mneptok> ncurses UI
<sdpurtill> is this regular
<sdpurtill> "starting system log daemon: syslog etc..."
<sdpurtill> its been stuck on that screen for ever
<omeil> what are u installing?
<riaal> mneptok, already have that client, its great.. what to do whit it?
<sdpurtill> ubuntu
<sdpurtill> on my moms windows xp
<sdpurtill> partitioning drives
<karakara> can anyone help me with triggering a gnome-screensaver lock using acpi?
<digdug> is that after the install or just from booting the install cd?
<sdpurtill> booting it from the install cd
<desire> hi! everybody!
<mneptok> riaal: open it. in the top right change the protocol to SSH2. then connect to the IP of the server with your Ubuntu username and pass
<desire> may I ask a question about ubuntu
<SirOSOriS> hi
<mneptok> desire: you just did
<omeil> So it does that during the bootin procedure?
<mneptok> next!?
<sdpurtill> omeil: yes, apparently?
<sdpurtill> let me go check if its still on the screen
<desire> I have a problem with ubuntu
<riaal> mneptok, I don't have to activate the server or ssh or something?
<mneptok> riaal: nope
<desire> my synptic work not properly
<yellow_chicken> mneptok: like this? http://rafb.net/p/376MHT72.html
<sdpurtill> ok, now abasolutely NOTHING is showing up on the screen
<sdpurtill> is this normal for install from boot cd ?
<desire> I can not install any program anymore
<digdug> it's not normal, but my computer freezes when booting the live cd as well
<sdpurtill> so...
<digdug> I'm not sure if my problem is the same as yours
<sdpurtill> should i just reinstall?
<omeil> sdpurtill: so its black?
<mneptok> yellow_chicken: use the CD entries as a template
<sdpurtill> yes, all black :)
<karakara> gnome-screensaver-Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken
<SirOSOriS> is it possible to play wmv files on linux with most video and audio programs please?
<omeil> sdpurtill: So you haven't actually got into ubuntu yet?
<karakara> pleez halp :D
<sdpurtill> no!!!
<sdpurtill> should i have by now ?
<aimaz> SirOSOriS, yes, but you have to install extra things
<omeil> sdpurtill: looks like you have a vid card problem :P
<digdug> sdpurtill: yeah, booting the live cd shouldn't take very long
<sdpurtill> SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<sdpurtill> dude
<sdpurtill> i swear
<sdpurtill> computers hate me
<yellow_chicken> mneptok: deb-src /mnt/DVD   ?
<mneptok> !ohmy > sdpurtill
<SirOSOriS> aimaz, will xine play wma/wmv?
<nanothief> i'm having a problem with open office, the spellcheck has stopped working
<omeil> sdpurtill: one thing you can try is to change your vid card settings to vesa
<digdug> sdpurtill, is it a newer computer?
<sdpurtill> no no this is different computer
<aimaz> SirOSOriS, yes, provided you have the codecs installed
<omeil> sdpurtill: in other words software mode :)
<doug-M12> Evening all, Im having difficulties getting ubuntu server to boot with hard drives attached to sata raid controllers. Anyone familiar with this topic?
<sdpurtill> this is a windows xp one
<sdpurtill> im installing ubuntu on diff partition
<omeil> sdpurtill: yea i know, it happens to anyone
<SirOSOriS> aimaz, ty
<omeil> sdpurtill: happened ti me :D
<sdpurtill> omeil: so, what should i do?
<riaal> mneptok, Connection refused
<mneptok> sdpurtill: get the alternate CD
<omeil> sdpurtill: kk 1 sec
<Ademan> are there any GUI frontends to automake/autoconf files?
<mneptok> riaal: it needs to be the internal IP
<aimaz> SirOSOriS, there are howtos on getting wmv to work in ubuntu on the forums
<omeil> whats that reconfigure command again? of the xorg conf?
<mneptok> riaal: what address did you use?
<riaal> mneptok, oh, external ;)
<aimaz> omeil: dpkg-reconfigure?
<mneptok> riaal: ain't gonna work until you forward port 22 to that machine
<riaal> mneptok, well I was lacy and didn't want to change computer, can I ftp from the same one as the server is on?
<desire> my synpatic shows always dpkg error. I have tried with sudo apt-get install -f and dpky --configure -a. they doesnt work
<SirOSOriS> aimaz, I'm downloading 3gig distribution ubuntu ultimate gamers edition. that has mp3 support built right in. also hopeing it has wma/wmv support
<mneptok> riaal: sure. connect to "localhost" (no quotes)
<riaal> mneptok, tryed that first, didn't work
<mneptok> riaal: 127.0.0.1
<desire> my synpatic shows always dpkg error. I have tried with sudo apt-get install -f and dpky --configure -a. they didnt work
<zero-9371> can someone tell me a bash command i can use to append an extension to a group of files? i have a collection of wav files produced using arecord they each end in .wav.0 or .wav.1 ..2...3 etc and i need to make them end in .wav
<mneptok> riaal: and you MUST change the protocol to SSH2 in gFTP
<omeil> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<omeil>  does that require sudo if its at the live cd boot command line?
<Ktron> Just thought I'd check before I go to sleep... anyone with any suggestions about what is wrong with my ubuntu install if whenever I 'shutdown' Xorg the screens go black and the system is unresponsive?
<mneptok> omeil: there's no point
<riaal> mneptok, works, im getting this far: Connected to 127.0.0.1:22
<riaal> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-5ubuntu1
<Smoke2k> what i should use for something exactly like ubuntu
<desire> who can tell me what I can do with the follows
<desire> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<desire> feng@feng-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<desire> Setting up texlive-lang-mongolian (2005-2) ...
<desire> Running mktexlsr. This may take some time... done.
<desire> Running updmap-sys. This may take some time... done.
<desire> Building format(s) --byhyphen language.dat. This may take some time...
<desire> fmtutil-sys failed. Output has been stored in
<desire> /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.Euyd6401
<omeil> mneptok: why not?
<desire> Please include this file if you report a bug.
<desire> dpkg: error processing texlive-lang-mongolian (--configure):
<desire>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Smoke2k> if live cd still won't partition external usb tomorrow i need alternative
<desire> Setting up texlive-lang-finnish (2005-2) ...
<desire> Running mktexlsr. This may take some time... done.
<desire> Building format(s) --byhyphen language.dat. This may take some time...
<Smoke2k> what is just like ubuntu ?
<desire> fmtutil-sys failed. Output has been stored in
<digdug> desire: careful, you might get booted
<desire> /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.sZqn7150
<riaal> lol, I know paste a book in here
<desire> Please include this file if you report a bug.
<Smoke2k> i need a good new distro
<mneptok> omeil: uhhh ... why would you reconfigure an X server that was just configured
<mneptok> !pastebin > desire
<aimaz> desire, normally if you want to share more than 3 lines you use a paste bin
<omeil> mneptok: we want to configure it to vesa
<asianCOOL> may i know which deb ubuntu package got stdio.h stdlib.h file?
<desire> sorry
<riaal> mneptok, what do you think is going on?
<sdpurtill> guys im out
<sdpurtill> im going to try to install this on my laptop
<sdpurtill> peace
<digdug> sdpurtill, night, good luck
<mneptok> omeil: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf || change driver || ctl-alt-bkspc
<sdpurtill> thanks, later
<aimaz> asianCOOL, if you `apt-get install build-essential`i think it will get all that
<desire> my problem tortured me already three days
<mneptok> riaal: ssh -vvvvvvv 127.0.0.1
<omeil> mneptok: yeah thats what i was thinking...can he get to a terminal before boot up?
<mneptok> riaal: pastebin the results
<riaal> mneptok, what is that??? =S
<mneptok> omeil: is this sd?
<riaal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ktron> No insight on how to stop my system from locking up and the screens going blank whenever I shutdown/restart/logout/etc from Xorg?
<omeil> mneptok: sd? dunno ask sdpurtill
<Ktron> (Or switch TTYs to a text one from the graphical TTY I booted to)
<mneptok> omeil: he should use the alt CD
<omeil> mneptok: i think he is using the alt CD
<digdug> that's assuming it's his video; his screen didn't go black until he'd left the install going for 15 minutes
<mneptok> if X is an issue, he's not
<digdug> sorry, left the live cd booting for 15 minutes
<riaal> mneptok, ops, have to run to work.. will try to figure it out later.. thanks for the help!
<SirOSOriS> how does the ubuntu community feel about there not being a United Nations anymore?
<desire> thank you mneptok I got to visit that site
<Ktron> ah well
<Ktron> g'night
<mneptok> !offtopic > SirOSOriS
<nu-> connect irc.freenode.net
<nu-> oh
<nu-> it connected me automatically
<nu-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<benwolf> hi guys
<benwolf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nugenoa> What is the difference between the stable version and the LTS version?
<benwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10455/
<benwolf> HELP
<mneptok> LTS will be supported for 5 years. others will not.
<asianCOOL> how to remove installed program using gebi?
<Logos`>  [ . . hihi . . ] 
<Logos`>  [ . . hola . . ] 
<Logos`>  [ . . ciao . . ] 
<benwolf> shut up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<benwolf> stupid hippie
<Logos`>  [ . . shut up you . . ] 
<asianCOOL> what is the program in window that remove installed program?
<Logos`>  [ . . fuck u . . ] 
<Logos`>  [ . . :) . . ] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=superaci@*.190-31-148.telecom.net.ar]  by mneptok
* Logos` was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (BYE!)
<desire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10453/ help!!!!
<benwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10455/ help!!
<rocioujaque> OLA
<desire> just tell me a command that can help
<karakara> man
<rocioujaque> ola
<desire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10453/ just tell me a command that can help me to get out of this problem
<adrenalin1983> Hi there, I was wondering if someone could help me get glx running on my mobility radeon 7500?
<rocioujaque> ola
<benwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10455/ help!!
<mneptok> desire: pleas do not repeat
<desire> mneptok, can you help me? pleeese :)
<mneptok> desire: not ATM. working on a paying customer's case.
<aimaz> benwolf, what is the problem?
<benwolf> aimaz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<benwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10455/
<omeil> if you type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the boot command line will that work?
<benwolf> the package is 86kb ?
<asianCOOL> may i know the program to view installed programs ?
<benwolf> its apache2
<asianCOOL> deb manager?
<bcochofel> hi, I'm having trouble with apache2 and accents
<nu-> anyway to change computer name?
<nu-> for example. mynamehere@localhost~
<nu-> is there a way to change localhost?
<dusty-work> Hey guys I have a really wierd problem.  I run an ubuntu gateway at my work, it provides inet access to the workstations.. usually when i come into work my boss is like the internet is not working low and behold when i check the workstations there is not inet connectivity, when i goto the gateway i push the monitor button and it just flashes as if it can't come on, so i have to hard reboot, it comes back up and everything is
<dusty-work> fine.  This happens 4/5 days mon-fri.  I Have looked at the logs and can't see anything, the hardware is fine.. any ideas what could be causing this as i need to get to the bottom?
<MasseR> Are you sure the hardware is fine?
<adrenalin1983> Anyone have time to help me?
<MasseR> "Don't ask to ask, ask" :)
<adrenalin1983> I asked before got no responce
<desire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10456/ here is the last lines of the problem
<lulu> hi
<adrenalin1983> I need help with settin up my radeon 7500
<adrenalin1983> when I run glxinfo I get this respone Error: unable to open display (null)
<adrenalin1983> however I can run opengl screensavers
<lulu> is it possible ti install ubuntu 6.10 via internet (I have internet but CD reader does not work)
<adrenalin1983> no worries
<Slart> lulu: I don't think so.. you need at least a minimal startup system
<lulu> sure?
<Slart> lulu: ehh.. not 100%... but I'd be very surprised if there was a way
<benwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10455/
<lulu> I have got a windows working on machine, that helps?
<Slart> lulu: nope.. not really
<benwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10455/
<lulu> thx
<lulu> other linux that could be installed through internet/ftp?
<gn0me> I've installed Ubuntu on VMware, made it as Guest OS, while Windows XP is my main OS, Ubuntu was working flawlessly, I can connect to internet etc, until today, I couldn't connect to the internet with my Ubuntu, I have "x" next to the connection on the notification area, but Windows XP works great with the internet, any idae plz?
<bcochofel> lulu: I believe every debian based distros
<Slart> lulu: I guess, theoretically you could download a small program that sets up a partition for boot using perhaps.. java?.. but i've never seen nor heard anything about such a system
<benwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10455/
<bcochofel> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<lkthomas> guys, any suggestion for small weight pointpoint editor ?
<Seveas> !repeat | benwolf
<ubotu> benwolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<benwolf> dude
<benwolf> i been here for 20 mins
<Seveas> so?
<benwolf> so what?
<Seveas> all you do is paste a url
<Slart> does anyone here know of a linux distro you can install using only internet? ie without a cd to boot from.
<benwolf> really?
<Seveas> why do you expect help?
<benwolf> u want me to paste 20 lines?
<LOLZebra> ?
<benwolf> wtf
<Seveas> you might want to say what the problem is...
<benwolf> at the end of day
<benwolf> i have to paste the link
<benwolf> and i did say what it iwas
<benwolf> when i download apache2 from apt-get
<benwolf> it downloads only 86kb
<Seveas> so?
<Seveas> apache2 is an empty package depending on the actual apache package
<benwolf> so what/
<finalbeta> You should be happy ;)
<Seveas> so that was installed already
<gn0me> I've installed Ubuntu on VMware, made it as Guest OS, while Windows XP is my main OS, Ubuntu was working flawlessly, I can connect to internet etc, until today, I couldn't connect to the internet with my Ubuntu, I have "x" next to the connection on the notification area, but Windows XP works great with the internet, any idae plz?
<benwolf> why do u keep saying so? r u retarded?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<z9999> Running Ubuntu 6.06 with an Nvidia GF6150 video card in a Compaq notebook WXGA (1280x800), we only have resolution choices of 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x400. How do we enable setting the correct resolution?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@149.135.18.232]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | z9999
<ubotu> z9999: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lulu> which program tu use wifi under Ubuntu 6.10/Gnome?
<lulu> to use, sorry.
<adrenalin1983> Can someone help me get my video card working correctly? Its a mobility radeon 7500 and I want to get applications like XGL working and 3ddesktop
<Slart> does anyone know of a IM-client that handles icq, aim, msn and has a little more configurability than gaim? more like miranda but for linux
<MasseR> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MasseR> There you go
<lulu> Slart:gwain
<Slart> !gwain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adrenalin1983> thanks ill give it a try
<Seveas> Slart, kopete perhaps
<Slart> thanks lulu and seveas.. I'll look into those
<gn0me> Slart There is Miranda for Linux
<Slart> gn0me: oh.. is that a new thing? never seen it available for linux before..
<gn0me> Miranda for Linux was released in 2005, iirc
<Slart> gn0me: hmm.. don't see any info on the official miranda site.. is it some kind of fork?
<andeol> Hi! My nautilus folder views do not show file changes automatically - i need to refresh manually. Could this be gam_server related? I don't have a gam_server process running.
<Slart> andeol: I don't have a gam_server process running either.. and my folders refresh automatically
<sipior> andeol: i don't have one either, but it seems to work for me
<bcochofel> well, anyone here can help me w my apache problem
<andeol> Slart: okay, then that's probably not the problem then
<Frogzoo> !anyone | bcochofel
<ubotu> bcochofel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nibbo> My mp3-player mounts as "read only"
<Slart> gn0me: hmm.. it seems miranda for linux is just "run miranda using wine".. =/
<gn0me> I've installed Ubuntu on VMware, made it as Guest OS, while Windows XP is my main OS, Ubuntu was working flawlessly, I can connect to internet etc, until today, I couldn't connect to the internet with my Ubuntu, I have "x" next to the connection on the notification area, but Windows XP works great with the internet, any idae plz?
<gn0me> Slart My  bad, i thought it was released.
<nibbo> what files determine if my mp3-player mounts as read only?
<bcochofel> ubotu: I did and got no answer. But here it goes again: I can't seen to have accents on my apache served pages
<Madpilot> nibbo, is it formatted w/ NTFS?
<Slart> gn0me: no worries.. I just got excited at the thought of a native miranda for linux =)
<sipior> gnomefreak: did you patch windows?
<Slart> bcochofel: I'd check if it's some kind of codepage/language setting
<sipior> bcochofel: don't bother replying to ubotu, he's cybernetic :)
<Slart> bcochofel: and ubotu is a bot.. he's helpful in some ways but oh so stupid when it comes to conversation =)
<mneptok> why Miranda and not GAIM?
<bcochofel> Slart: I have my kbd correct and have my LANG var to pt
<nibbo> Madpilot: nah, its a ipod, formatted and made to runt rockbox, witch i think is fat32. Rockbox makes it act like a normal usb-stick type mp3
<bcochofel> thanks for the ubotu, didn't know
<Slart> mneptok: because gaim works fine... if you want what gaim gives you.. not much you can change compared to miranda
<desire> Slart can you help me with synpativ problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10453
<Slart> bcochofel: no language/codepage settings in apache? I don't really remember, it's been a long time since I setup an apache server
<Madpilot> nibbo, some sort of permissions error on mounting, then - not something I know much about, sorry. Someone else should be able to help you.
<Slart> desire: from a quick look it seems like you've run into a bug.. I don't have a quick and easy answer for you.. sorry
<bcochofel> Slart: don't know either, that's why I'm asking
<nibbo> Madpilot: ok, thanks anyway :D
<sipior> gnomefreak: did you patch windows?
<Slart> bcochofel: ok, let me check my installation.. you can't get  and such to show?
<desire> <Slart>Ooops! what a painful answer! But thank you anyway?
<sipior> sorry, stupid xchat thinks it knows who i'm talking to better than i do...
<Slart> bcochofel: or rather.. could you copy paste a small page that doesn't display right, in pastebin preferably
<sipior> gnome: did you patch windows?
<Slart> desire: there is probably some way to remove the package that isn't working.. but I'm not that good with the package system.. perhaps someone else is.. keep asking
<Rooy> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<gregors> guys I'm writing a script to install java6 with script on ubuntu how can I check in which repository I get make-jpkg-mustang ??
<detectiveinspekt> how do I add intergal formulas in open office?
<Dev1> first time user here, how can I tell that I've sucessfully installed nvidia drivers?
<sipior> desire: i'd say try "apt-get -f" and see how that does
<Slart> Dev1: you get a nice nvidia splash screen when starting X
<Dev1> ah I see which I have not :/
<Slart> Dev1: there are probably other ways too
<detectiveinspekt> nevermind the window did not show
<bcochofel> Slart: do you mean here or in apache? Here: , but in apache no good
<gregors> detectiveinspekt, simple just use Insert->Object->Formule
<Slart> bcochofel: aren't you trying to show some html-page using apache as a server?
<gregors> And add a formula with Integral sign :)
<detectiveinspekt> do you know how to insert logical operators also? like logical NAND?
<gregors> I'm sure you will get enough special characters there detectiveinspekt
<gregors> it's very good part of open office but you'll need some time to get used to it
<Slart> grrr... I'm installing more and more KDE stuff on my gnome-machine.. if I keep this up I might as well run KDE full out.
<bcochofel> Slart: yes, right
<gregors> most efective editing of formula is by using text editing below I was writing some very large and complex formulas like that
<tbf> how do i prevent ubuntu from clearing by shell history on startup?
<Slart> bcochofel: is the page very big? can you paste it in the pastebin? just so I can try it on my local apache server.. see if I get the same thing here
<tbf> this is not a pool machine, so killing the history is a real productivity killer
<Madpilot> Gah. It seems only some Ubuntu apps talk to cups-pdf properly... and neither Firefox or Epiphany are among them...
<gregors> how do I check package apt- repository origin ????
<gregors> make-jpkg-mustang
<Slart> gregors: have you tried looking at all the package info in synaptic?
<gregors> Slart, well I did ....
<bcochofel> Slart: yes, it has several frames. But I can try to get a smaller one
<desire> thank you Slart! I wait here for someone who can resolve it.:)
<phanter> is there an ubuntu feisty irc?
<Slart> bcochofel: or if you can try creating a smaller page that still has the error.. that would be very useful
<gregors> Slart, it says nothing about repository origin
<tbf> Madpilot: dunno, maybe feisty will show some progress there - considering some gnome 2.18 apps switched to the printing framework of gtk
<Madpilot> phanter, #ubuntu+1
<Slart> gregors: hmm.. I'll take a look as soon as my synaptic is done installing
<phanter> thanks
<bcochofel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Madpilot> tbf, we can only hope. I'm currently trying Opera, because it's got the most complete/complex printer setup of any of the three browers I'm currently running...
<gregors> Slart, ok
<gregors> the thing is that I need to check this in a bash script
<soundray> Is there a way to find out from a running kernel the boot options with which it was started?
<desire> gregors,can you help me with my problem,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10453
<Slart> gregors: hmm.. what info do you need? the url for the package to download?
<StoneNote> detectiveinspekt, you might want to check Open Office Documentation like OpenOffice.org HowTo: http://documentation.openoffice.org/HOW_TO/formula/Formula_HowTo_1_0.pdf
<gregors> exactly
<andeol> after googling, searching forums and bugzillas I cannot find anyone having the same problem. Does anyone have an idea on what to do if nautilus views don't refresh automatically? I have a feeling my installation is borked somehow
<gregors> I know just for trevino repository right now ...
<bcochofel> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10458/
<gregors> i need to check other repos if that package exists already Slart
<tbf> Madpilot: well, and if the central printing dialog of gtk doesn't fill your needs, you always can leave constructive critism - which includes concrete use cases - on gnome's bugzilla
<tbf> Madpilot: stressing it again: use-cases. as long as they are plausible and not too exotic there is not reason to not consider them
<gregors> maybe I should ask this apt guys or something
<sipior> tbf: is your HISTFILE environment variable set?
<Madpilot> tbf, the use-case is pretty straightforward - output a given webpage as a multi-page PDF file. Actual implementation is proving harder than I thought it would be
<nospi> hey+
<tbf> sipior: yup it is, and during one session i have history -- but i want my history preserved during reboots
<Slart> bcochofel: hmm.. I don't get accents either.. I'm thinking you'll have to specify your codepage in the html-file
<sipior> tbf: and the .bash_history gets blown away at reboot? that's weird
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: tried the cups PDF printer driver?
<sipior> tbf: i did a quick grep of my /etc/rc.d and didn't notice anything that would do that
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, that is cups-pdf, is it not?
<sipior> tbf: besides it being generally bad policy for system scripts to touch user data :-)
<tbf> sipior: duh, found the reason
<sipior> tbf: don't keep me waiting, man :-)
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<tbf> sipior: sometimes it already helps someone tells you it should not be like that
<tbf> sipior: for some reason root owns my history file
<sipior> tbf: hmm, that'd do it :-)
* tbf observes this
<mneptok> tbf: you have to specify a history file in order for bash to use one
<tbf> sipior: maybe i am doing sudo bash too often :-)
<sipior> tbf: yeah, i think i'll go check mine now...
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, nice. Bookmarked for tomorrow, thanks. How did it get to be past 0300 while I was messing with this, anyway?
<bcochofel> Slart: that's my problem, with that page on another computer I get accents and I can't seen to figure out the difference
<soundray> tbf: probably. Use sudo -i instead, then it'll write the history to /root/
<mneptok> tbf: and when you exit bash after running sudo, guess wha'ppens? ;)
<tbf> mneptok: already found the reason: i somehow managed it to give root ownership of my bash history
<mneptok> tbf: sudo did that
<sipior> mneptok: he knows :)
<tbf> sipior: nah, i just supposed
<Slart> bcochofel: ah.. fixed it... what kind of editor do you use to edit the html files?
<tbf> sipior, mneptok: thanks
<bcochofel> Slart: emacs
<bcochofel> Slart: but has the latin-iso defined, and I can get accents on that
<bcochofel> I just edit that page on emacs and works on the other pc
<tbf> Madpilot: tried to talk to the kind guys at #epiphany of irc.gnome.org or to their bugzilla?
<Slart> bcochofel: if you just start up gedit and select save.. you can chose between utf-8 or western character coding.. chose the later.. or perhaps you can specify that you use utf in the <head> section
<Madpilot> tbf, not yet, but I'll file bugs when I've done a bit more poking around. I hate filing vague bugs.
<mneptok> bcochofel: don't specify a charset. let the browser figure it out.
<bcochofel> Slart: under emacs I'm not using UTF
<mneptok> tbf: what's broken in Epi now?
<bcochofel> mneptok: I'm not. Under one apache I get accents and on the other I don't
<tbf> mneptok: Madpilot just has some ideas how to improve printing
<Slart> bcochofel: then you'll have to ask emacs to play nice with your text files.. I think this is a character encoding problem..
<Slart> bcochofel: I don't use emacs myself so I cant help you there
<StoneNote> bcochofel, are you using firefox?
<tbf> Madpilot: good attitude
<bcochofel> StoneNote: yes, but what has firefox to do with apache config?
<Madpilot> mneptok, I'm having some trouble with cups-pdf & various browsers, not sure if the problem is user error, browsers being dumb, or cups-pdf in Edgy at this point
<bcochofel> Slart: if the problem was emacs I wasn't able to see the accents on the other pc either, right?
<StoneNote> bcochofel, the long answer is: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/content-negotiation.html  the short answer is type "about:config" on a firefpx address bar and then "langauge" in  the filter and see if your firefox is set up to negotiate an ENGLISH session with apache web servers
<bcochofel> Slart: other files that I have where edited with quanta by someone else
<Slart> bcochofel: one other thing.. if you're not specifying what encoding the html file is , <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" /> , you can only use standard ascii I think.. which means no accents.. no  for swedes etc.. there are special codes for there &auml and such weirdness
<soundray> Does a kernel store its boot options somewhere in the running system? /proc ?
<tbf> soundray: /proc/cmdline
<Slart> bcochofel: I guess you could setup your system to work for you but if you're going to show this to other people you'll have put this info in the html file.. so the reciever knows how to interpret the html source you're sending them
<soundray> tbf: ah, thanks. I was looking deeper in the tree for some reason.
<nospi>  /join #hacking
<nospi> damn. no hackin channel :p
<maverick> hey guys im trying to install java and im getting this error /usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: make-jpkg: not found
<N3WB> Dosnt "Realtek PCI-E Gigabit Lan Connecter" Work with Ubuntu?
<soundray> maverick: that program is provided by java-package. Do you have it installed?
<Slart> bcochofel: I think you'll have to ask someone who knows html/web stuff if you want better explanations of this.. I don't think it's a matter of configuring your server in some special way
<mneptok> maverick: why not just install it the right way/ ;)
<bcochofel> Slart: well, I'm new to this site and was trying to fix this localy. The site it's on for a long time without problems
<mneptok> maverick: use the package system. that's what it's there for.
<Slart> bcochofel: I'll see if I can find some info on this for you.. hang on
<bcochofel> Slart: for me I always include the encoding on the html files, and I know that's the right way, but I can change thousands of files now
<maverick> mneptok, u assume im running the system with the package manager ;)
<Slart> bcochofel: mm.. I see the problem..
<N3WB> Dosnt "Realtek RTL8111B - Ethernet" work with Ubuntu?
<mneptok> maverick: all Ubuntu installations have the package management tools
<N3WB> Opz sorry for blod font
<maverick> mneptok: lol, im use synaptic now
<mneptok> and .... ?
<Madpilot> tbf, mneptok - any idea where cups-pdf puts it's output files, by default? They aren't appearing in /$home...
<z9999> We would like to be able to click on a file with a .txt extension and have it automatically open with gedit each time, not ask if we want to read or execute each time. Can we make gedit the default program to open all .txt files?
<maverick> mneptok: although following ubuntu guide it says to use apt-get etc
<xipietotec>  I'm having a hell of a problem, trying to make a new convert, and she finally got her wireless card "working" ( I use this in a very limited sense) but she can't seem to connect to anything http://rafb.net/p/7ljVlA44.html is the output from an ifup command
<mneptok> Madpilot: /etc/cupspdf.conf (or somesuch)
<bcochofel> Slart: well, this his even worse. I did put <meta ... charset..> and still I can't get accents
<nospi> maverick, im from NSW, i just saw when you logged in it said optusnet.
<mneptok> maverick: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<Slart> bcochofel: try using iso-8859-1 instead of utf-8
<bcochofel> Slart: that's what I did.
<tbf> Madpilot: not really. i am not that deep with printing.
<bcochofel> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<Slart> bcochofel: still doesn't work? that's odd
<bcochofel> Slart: that's my problem
<Slart> bcochofel: and you put it in the <head> ?
<xipietotec> or, alternatively, is there a way to find out the AP address of a wireless router from being plugged into it with an ethernet cord?
<bcochofel> I believe my apache2 it's passing files has utf-8
<bcochofel> Slart: yes, within <head> and </head>
<nospi> is there a way to play .wma files in ubuntu>?
<mneptok> xipietotec: iwlist scan
<xipietotec> mneptok: ethernet cords do not support scanning
<flaminguican> Is there any way to install ubuntu without all of the extra garbage?
<Madpilot> mneptok, /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf actually - but output is set to /$home/PDF, which I just created, and still not seeing any output there... bug report in the morning, I guess...
<mneptok> xipietotec: wireless cards do
<xipietotec> see, she's getting nothing from scanning via the wireless card (which we're trying to set up, but I can't seem to explain AP to her) so I need some other method of finding out the AP address of her router
<Madpilot> flaminguican, define "extra garbage"?
<Slart> bcochofel: ok.. check the file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or similar
<Slart> bcochofel: in that file is a section about default encoding
<mneptok> xipietotec: my guess is that her card is not really set up
<xipietotec> I *believe* her router firewall is blocking the machine.... http://rafb.net/p/7ljVlA44.html
<flaminguican> Madpilot: I'd rather not have all of the games installed, or the "productivity" apps and such.  Basically, I just want a base system with drivers and a gui, no apps.
<Slart> bcochofel: AddDefaultCharset to be more precise
<maverick> well java is installed but not working in firefox
<soundray> xipietotec: the errors you pasted point to a lower-level problem
<mneptok> maverick: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<soundray> maverick: i386 system?
<bcochofel> Slart: ok, I was trying to find that same thing
<maverick> x64
<Madpilot> flaminguican, Ubuntu server install + sudo aptitude install gnome?
<mneptok> maverick: no plugin for you!
<soundray> maverick: no firefox plugin for amd64
<maverick> gar
<c0nv1ct> maverick: why are you using x64?
<flaminguican> Madpilot: heh, I tried that before.  But the server install uses an entirely different kernel, which doesn't support my wireless network card and such.
<mneptok> maverick: no Flash, either
<soundray> maverick: search the forums for Kilz's instructions for installing firefox32
<tehxed> How do I tell if I have open source drivers installed for my ATI Radeon 9800SE in Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10?
<xipietotec> mneptok: http://rafb.net/p/Cb9l1I47.html this is what iwconfig and ifconfig print out...supposedly the device is up
<maverick> i got a 64 bit cpu. i plan to go to 32 bit once next version of ubuntu comes out
<mneptok> xipietotec: are you using ndiswrapper or firmware injection?
<c0nv1ct> 64bit is only useful if you have tons of ram, and have a need to run 64bit apps
<maverick> well yea
<xipietotec> mneptok: fwcutter yes
<verwilst> is there a way to disable dbconfig-common?
<maverick> it was a late nite lol when i installed it
<soundray> c0nv1ct: that's not entirely accurate
<mneptok> xipietotec: internal card or PCMCIA?
<c0nv1ct> soundray: then why else would you install a 64bit OS?
<xipietotec> internal
<mneptok> grah.
<Slart> bcochofel: here's another article discussing this http://www.webstandards.org/learn/articles/askw3c/dec2002/
<maverick> hey wats the release data for next version of ubuntu btw??
<soundray> c0nv1ct: you can benefit from 64 bit processing with as little as 256 MB RAM
<c0nv1ct> soundray: that beneifit is minimal
<bcochofel> Slart: got it right, thanks so very much
<mneptok> xipietotec: i'm SO glad we don't support Broadcom ;)
<c0nv1ct> soundray: and at the cost of limited compatability
<soundray> c0nv1ct: it depends on what you use your computer for
<daschl> lo guys
<Slart> bcochofel: no problem.. you're welcome
<c0nv1ct> soundray: exactly, if you are accessing huge databases, then maybe it'll be useful
<xipietotec> mneptok: I'm trying to convert her, and I have a broadcom in my laptop, that I got working, I can't figure out why hers isn't working...oi
<c0nv1ct> soundray: that is why i said "unless you have a need to run 64bit apps"
<N3WB> Ubuntu = 2.6.
<N3WB> Ubuntu = 2.6.* Kernel?
<mneptok> xipietotec: turn off all encryption on the WAP for testing
<N3WB> !kernel > N3WB
<soundray> c0nv1ct: I was referring to the part of your statement about RAM
<c0nv1ct> soundray: that was only part of my statement :)
<maverick> anyone using feisty?
<mneptok> maverick: tons of people
<soundray> maverick: #ubuntu+1
<Madpilot> tbf, thanks for the assist, I'm going to crash and keep poking at this in the morning.
<Madpilot> g'night, all
<soundray> c0nv1ct: which is why I said it wasn't entirely accurate
<maverick> i mite install herd 5 over the top of this 64bit install
<aimaz> i would be using feisty but the torrent doesn't work nor does the jigdo download and the last time i tried to download the ISO it was removed before i finished downloading it
<maverick> fark its slow only 40kb a sec download
<maverick> ahh thats better going over 100 now
<xipietotec> mneptok: okay, having her do that
<c0nv1ct> soundray: i guess my "and" should of been an "and/or" to be entirely accurate
<Slart> gregors: sorry for the delay.. have you tried using "apt-cache show packagename"... it will give you a couple of lines of info.. there's one line starting with filename that ought to be useful
<xipietotec> mneptok: okay, her response is that there is no encryption
<gregors> Slart, I'll check that ....
<gregors> thank you very much Slart
<tehxed> How long should I wait until I repost my question?
* Cem_UNAL asks: i have a file called "abc" and i want to 10 mb percent it with rar comment as abc.part** i read help but i cant do that what can i do? how is comment must be?
<xipietotec> mneptok: evidently at one point her router spat out: Thu Mar 15 01:34:15 2007 1 Blocked by DoS protection 73.123.248.1
<desire> anyone can resolve my problem please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10453/
<soundray> tehxed: run 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. If you have a line containing 'ati', that's the open source driver.
<soundray> tehxed: the binary one is fglrx
<mneptok> xipietotec: talk to the router people
<soundray> tehxed: also, try glxinfo
<triplc> hi all, i've just install timidity; i need to add a soundfont (sf2) to replace the current (freepats) tone 24 (guitar) but i do not know how to do it. the soundfont file is downloaded but if i use "soundfont ...." directive in timidity.cfg, it simply change the tone 1 (piano). can anyone please help. i am sorry for asking about timidity here, but i do not know timidity channel. google does not have answer (sorry)
<Slart> tehxed: if you post a question and noone answers it probably means noone knows the answer.. so wait until a number of new people has come in or until you think a couple of the sleepy ones here are awake.. I'd say about 5 minutes is enough
<tehxed> soundray: I see a line that says ati..! Thank you.
<tehxed> Slart: Thank you. I'll keep that in mind for future reference.
<Gurpartap> accidentally changed download server in software sources to "Server for United States". And lost the option for own country. What's the way to get back to server for my own countryZ?
<Gurpartap> s/countryZ/country/
<AndrewWilliams> Gurpartap, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gurpartap> oh right thanks
<AndrewWilliams> change any .us to your two letter country code
<AndrewWilliams> then do a apt-get update
<bullgard4> What means 'raw binary'? Synaptic writes under 'acpidump': "utilities to dump system's ACPI tables to an ASCII file. This package contains a small collection of utilities ACPI system tables:* acpidump: to dump tables, * acpixtract: to convert ASCII acpidump output to raw binary; * acpitbl: to dump the table header or contents of a raw ACPI table. Note: Upstream package is called pmtools."
<DavidHKMrPowers> i want to know the number of logins in gmail/yahoo/hotmail per day
<soundray> Gurpartap: best to exit synaptic before you edit sources.list
<desire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10453/ anyone can help me?Please!
<AndrewWilliams> or, just change it back in the Software Sources panel
<voltagex> netinstaller has halted on "Setting Up the Clock"
* AndrewWilliams really has to get used to using all these handy x windows tools
<Gurpartap> voltagex, similar thing happened in livecd install too, way is don't set time while installation, change it later on
<Gurpartap> and for now restart installation
<voltagex> uhh, does that mean I have to download everything again?
<desire> can I reinstall my system UBuntu through internet?
<Gurpartap> don't know any way, someone else might have a solution
<Gurpartap> desire, ask voltagex
<Gurpartap> :)
<shilpi> hi how do i install gnu make
<jrib> shilpi: install build-essential
<Gurpartap> build-essential
<jrib> !compiling | shilpi
<ubotu> shilpi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soundray> desire: what do you want to do now? Fix the packaging error or reinstall?
<Gurpartap> shilpi, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<desire> Voltagex, can I reinstall my system through Internet with eth0?
<shilpi> ok i';ll try that thanks :)
<razzorz> Morning all
<Tricore> Hey
<razzorz> is there a yahoo protocal chat program for ubunto
<desire> soundray if I can fix the package, then I need not to reinstall anymore
<tehxed> I get a line that says "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" when I do "glxinfo | grep direct" in terminal. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy#head-9be938b13755765a0351ab019a5aab89a3ec1114   to install Beryl on my Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 (64bit). It says if I get "direct rendering: Yes", my video card should work. Do I still have to modify that xorg.conf (for 'Enable compo
<tehxed> siting in X')  with the information listed (for ATI) in that guide?
<Tricore> Is it possible to play Apple Lossless Format encoded audio files under Ubuntu ?
<soundray> desire: please pastebin the contents of /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.sZqn7150
<razzorz> guess thats a no....
<desire> soundray, how?
<cwillu> can anyone tell me offhand what a typical power consumption of an idle low-end workstation would be?  (400mhz'ish, one hd)
<soundray> desire: run 'cat /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.sZqn7150' and do the same as you did with your other post on pastebin.
<voltagex> cwillu: Official Aussie power rating: bugger all
<SubMOA> how come './configure" isn't found?
<cafuego_> What arch? What disk?
<cwillu> voltagex, and if I have 6?  running 24/7?
<soundray> SubMOA: it's not in the current directory
<voltagex> cwillu: bugger all x6
<desire> soundray, thank you! I go to paste it
<cwillu> voltagex, I'm trying to convince people that my 6headed monstrosity might or might not be saving power
<mneptok> SubMOA: because there's no such file in the pwd?
<Tricore> Is it possible to play Apple Lossless Format encoded audio files under Linux ?
<SubMOA> hmm
<voltagex> cwillu: sorry, I don't know enough to be serious
<razzorz> lol cwillu
<soundray> cwillu: 30 to 50 W without monitor
<cwillu> voltagex, is that a bigger all, or just half a deca-bugger?
<SubMOA> wherre would it be?  I tried it in my home folder and in "/"
<cwillu> soundray, at idle?  k, thanks
<cafuego_> cwillu: 6 400Mhz old crufty machines would certainly eat more power then a single modern 3GHz one
<cwillu> cafuego, that's what I'm hoping
<kmeng> hello
<kmeng> df
<gn0me> I've installed Ubuntu on VMware, made it as Guest OS, while Windows XP is my main OS, Ubuntu was working flawlessly, I can connect to internet etc, until today, I couldn't connect to the internet with my Ubuntu, I have "x" next to the connection on the notification area, but Windows XP works great with the internet, any idae plz?
<TheInfinity> hmm ... in 6.10 theres an known cyrus error - something like
<TheInfinity> Mar 11 18:48:18 landwege-server cyrus/notify[5813] : incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20
<TheInfinity> Mar 11 18:48:18 landwege-server cyrus/notify[5813] : Fatal error: wrong db version
<voltagex> cafuego: ah, I forgot older PSUs are more likely to be inefficient
<cafuego_> cwillu: The old PSUs probably lose more power than a new box uses when idle.
<razzorz> ok am i way off base.. can ubunto get voice for chat?
<TheInfinity> the bug is known since october, when is it possible to get a fix?
<cafuego_> voltagex: And odler disks eat more power
<SubMOA> razzorz, my distro (edgy) came with ekigia (sp?)
<razzorz> yes ok..
<cwillu> TheInfinity, you can probably compile your own version (usually not too hard), or see if somebody's packaged a 4.4 deb anywhere
<razzorz> i kinda lookin for a yahoo chat protocal client
<voltagex> cafuego_: hmm, interesting. You'd think with the amount of heat the core 2 duos put out they'd burn more, same with 10k rpm drives
<gregors> Hmm one question is wget in ubuntu by default ??????
<TheInfinity> how to find it cwillu?
<SubMOA> I use that... I THINK you can integrate most popular chat clients with it... it may be a nother, thogh... openwegno is supposedly good, but I can't get it to work
<razzorz> whats chances?
<razzorz> ok
<cafuego_> voltagex: new bearings, less drag
<SubMOA> razzorz, not certain of the yahoo thing
<SubMOA> one sec
<razzorz> i c
<razzorz> sure i will be here
<mneptok> razzorz: GAIM
<cwillu> TheInfinity, google for that name + debian OR ubuntu OR deb, or go to the db's homepage, and look for compilation instructions
<mneptok> razzorz: already installed
<voltagex> cafuego_: oh, do you mean a drive that is x years old will use less power than the same model that is x+2 years old?
<desire> Soundray I have pasted it! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10460/
<razzorz> yes but no chat rooms nor voice
<cafuego_> CPU wise, a 400 MHz P3 uses just under half the power a current AMD64 uses
<gregors> Hmm one question is wget in ubuntu by default anyone ???
<voltagex> cafuego_: but can support far less users than a 3ghz machine
<cafuego_> exactly
<SubMOA> razzorz, http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<SirOSOriS> did u know that australia is an evil place to be?
<cafuego_> a P4 eats more power then god
<cwillu> gregors, believe so
<SubMOA> have you seen that razzorz
<razzorz> ty i will look
<cwillu> cafuego, conveniently, I'm just replacing 166
<cwillu> bah
<soundray> desire: how much memory do you have in your machine?
<cafuego_> SirOSOriS: No, they didn't advrtise that on the immigration form.
<gregors> ok
<voltagex> cafuego_: so if you were going to get anal about it, it would be less power per user
<cwillu> 166's-400's with a single 1ghz
<desire> Soundray 256M
<mneptok> razzorz: uhhhh .... GAIM does Y! chat
<cafuego_> voltagex: The new machine? Yes, that's the idea :-)
<voltagex> cafuego_: we're evil buggers, strewth, stone the crows we're evil
<shilpi> when i type this in terminal :sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_JP> hi. i'm creating a .deb package with checkinstall. i'm able to add required package dependencies with "--requires=blaa" but how do i specify the required version? "--requires=blaa>=1.2.3" doesn't work; the version is not taken into account by checkinstall but an empty file called "=1.2.3" is created in cwd
<shilpi> i get
<desire> with hd 20G
<shilpi> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SubMOA> mneptok, he want's voice chat
<shilpi> sudo timestamp too far in future
<SirOSOriS> why would they. the United Nations wont stop the murder of innocent civilians here
<SirOSOriS> neither will the police
* TelVGG-Ariel is away: Good Morning!! / Buenos das!!
<cafuego_> !topic | SirOSOriS
<ubotu> SirOSOriS: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
* TelVGG-Ariel is back
<desire> Soundray with 20 G Harddisk
<Gurpartap> ubuntu repos are slow today?
<mneptok> SirOSOriS: i told you once about #ubuntu-offtopic. this is your last reminder.
<SirOSOriS> dont you know what ubuntu means?
<SirOSOriS> i am on topic
<SirOSOriS> unless ur evil too
<apokryphos> SirOSOriS: stop.
<soundray> desire: it fails apparently because you are compiling to many language related TeX items. Do you really need mongolian, finnish and all that stuff?
<apokryphos> SirOSOriS: this is a *support* channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for general chatter.
<Gurpartap> SirOSOriS, u r disturbed, control please, we all sympathize u
<shilpi> GNU make is not present in ubuntu repositories ..i enabled all repositories .. i'musing 6.06
<cafuego_> telstra user, kinda like aol, except worse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Menasim1> when I want to install a packege it will tell me E: Couldn't find package audacity
<SirOSOriS> not in australia Gurpartap
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=countdan@58.169.186.*]  by mneptok
* SirOSOriS was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (i tried to be nice about it, really.)
<cafuego_> thx mneptok
<desire> Soundray, In fact I have not chosen them. and I have tried to remove them. but they just like king come back and back again
<voltagex> go mnetpok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<apokryphos> Menasim1: then you haven't got all the necessary repos, or you're typing the package name wrong. See the FAQ in /topic
<cafuego_> Honestly, if someone here *would* torture such morons I think we'd all be happier ;-)
<cwillu> I love power saving websites that compare what a computer uses at 100 usage with what it uses in suspend mode
<cwillu> "gee, thanks for the misleading information"
<mneptok> shilpi: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install build-essential
<soundray> desire: do you need TeX at all?
<cafuego_> cwillu: You're replacing a bunch of Pentiums with a 1GH P3?
<desire> Soundray, and the Synaptic will always automatically search and reinstall them
<desire> yes
<cwillu> cafuego, yep
<SubMOA>  voltagex how's that looking for you?
<cafuego_> cwillu: Well, the P3 uses around 30Watts
<shilpi> mneptok:  timestamp too far in the future: Mar 15 21:11:11 2007
<desire> Soundray, yes I need it
<cwillu> cafuego_:  yep;  prototype machine is built, and survived the initial testing
<SubMOA> cafuego, 30 or 300?
<voltagex> SubMOA: err, what?
<my_haz> how do i set up so to use a gateway?
<cafuego_> cwillu: A 166 would use around 9-10
<soundray> desire: and do you prefer texlive over tetex?
<cwillu> SubMOA, probably 30;  we're talking average, not peak
<cafuego_> SubMOA: 30 - just the cpu
<SubMOA> voltagex, opps, sorry... mistaken identity... good thing I wasn't a hit man
<my_haz> i have a fbsd gateway box and i need a ubuntu box to connect to inet via that fbsd box
<SubMOA> cwillu, cafuego oOo, cool
<mneptok> shilpi: sudo ntpdate tick.berkeley.netdot.net && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install build-essential
<voltagex> my_haz: do you know the IP of the fbsd box?
<cwillu> so, saving about 20 watts an hour, plus a bit more if the box handles sleep better (unused about 8 hours a day)
<desire> Soundray it is equal for me.
<cafuego_> cwillu: The P3 should be able to use cpu frequence scalong
<gn0me> I've installed Ubuntu on VMware, made it as Guest OS, while Windows XP is my main OS, Ubuntu was working flawlessly, I can connect to internet etc, until today, I couldn't connect to the internet with my Ubuntu, I have "x" next to the connection on the notification area, but Windows XP works great with the internet, any idae plz?
<mario> hi
<cafuego_> cwillu: And if it's idle and clocks down, it will use less power.
<my_haz> voltagex: yes
<SubMOA> razzorz, still reading?
<desire> SoundrayI just want a tex, which work properly
<soundray> desire: shall we try to get rid of all texlive stuff then, so you can install tetex?
<voltagex> my_haz: /etc/networks
<desire> Soundray, jut tell me what to do, you are my last straw
<mario> what i shout to write in sourcelist to instal kadu
<SubMOA> oh yea... I almost forgot my question:  where is ./configure located?  I thought it was a command... like "man" or "ical" that worked anywhere
<desire> Now I am under KDE 3.5
<SubMOA> ...I know ical isn't a command... but... well, it works in whatever directory I am in
<desire> Soundray, I am using KDE 3.5 Desktop
<cafuego_> SubMOA: It's typically included in a software source tarball or generated by autotools from configure.in files
<desire> Soundray, will that bother you?
<SubMOA> cafuego, that's what the "./" means, right?  does "configure" by itself do anything?
<soundray> desire: no, we can do it in konsole or any other terminal.
<desire> ok
<SubMOA> cafuego, and if my tarball doesn't have it... can I make one or what?
<cafuego_> SubMOA: it's a script that's unique for a specific source tree, it calls macros and searches for installed packages/headers/libraries/compilers.
<desire> Soundray, tell me what to do?
<cafuego_> SubMOA: It may not need one, depends on the source.
<SubMOA> cafuego, oOo...
<mario> mowi tu ktos po polsku
<soundray> desire: what we have to do is force a success on all the texlive-lang packages. It's a bit involved:
<desire> Ok! I can follow every step you tell me!
<SubMOA> well I downloaded a tar... untared it (grammer?) and found the "installation" file... i am readin git and it says to type 'To Configure, type './configure <options>'
<desire> Soundray, I will follow you.
<soundray> desire: 'for i in /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-lang* ; do echo -e '#!/bin/bash'\\n exit 0 >$i ; done'
<soundray> desire: then 'dpkg --configure -a'
<my_haz> so how do i use /etc/networks to configure this box to use a gateway?
<SubMOA> and the optoin is '--with-gtk-ui=<yes/no>
<SubMOA> 			Controls Whether the GTK UI Is Built. Default: Yes
<soundray> desire: hold on...
<soundray> desire: have you done it already?
<desire> I am working on it
<soundray> desire: slight modification
<soundray> desire: 'for i in /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-lang*postinst ; do echo -e '#!/bin/bash'\\n exit 0 >$i ; done'
<desire> Soundray  i in /var/////texliv-lang*postinst should I also write in console
<soundray> desire: %for i in /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-lang*postinst ; do echo -e '#!/bin/bash'\\n exit 0 >$i ; done%
<soundray> desire: everything *between* the % marks
<soundray> desire: can you cut and paste it?
<bony> i am unable to open pdf file's from firefox. I installed adobe acrobat 7 and installed the plguin too but when click a pdf file a pop up box comes saying "Could not launch Adobe reader 7. Please make sure it exists in the PATH variable in environment".
<tehxed> I get a line that says "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" when I do "glxinfo | grep direct" in terminal. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy#head-9be938b13755765a0351ab019a5aab89a3ec1114   to install Beryl on my Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 (64bit). It says if I get "direct rendering: Yes", my video card should work. Do I still have to modify that xorg.conf (for 'Enable compo
<tehxed> siting in X')  with the information listed (for ATI) in that guide?
<bony> how to set the path?
<nospi> my psp usb mode is not being recognised by ubuntu
<nospi> are there any packages i need to install?
<F00BaR> From SSH, how do i remove PHP5 and install PHP4
<soundray> bony: have you installed the acroread package from the repos? If you do that, it should already be on the path.
<SubMOA> ok, I clicked on the "configure" icon and had it run in terminal... how do I "make" it?
<IdleOne> SubMOA, not sure what you are compiling but in terminal just type make
<desire> Soundray, permission denied
<bony> soundray, no i installed acrobat from adobe's site
<F00BaR> Soundray: From SSH, how do i remove PHP5 and install PHP4
<SubMOA> the terminal has closed IdleOne will it "know" to make that
<soundray> desire: do a 'sudo -i', enter your user password, then paste the command again
<desire> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<soundray> bony: that's not such a good choice. Still, you can set up the path to /etc/environment
<soundray> bony: in, rather
<SubMOA> MUAHAHAHA I got it!
<IdleOne> SubMOA, like I said I am not certain what it is you are compiling
<F00BaR> Soundray: From SSH, how do i remove PHP5 and install PHP4
<SubMOA> after "make" I am good to go, right?  It's called cire
<soundray> desire: you must have missed something
<IdleOne> SubMOA, usualy it's ./configure make and then make install
<desire> I have already done
<soundray> desire: has it worked now?
<SubMOA> IdleOne, so i just typed "make" and it did some hoodoo voodoo, now "make install"
<desire> Soundray, look
<IdleOne> yes
<desire> feng@feng-laptop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ sudo -i
<desire> root@feng-laptop:~# for i in /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-lang*postinst ; do echo -e '#!/bin/bash'\\n exit 0 >$i ; done
<desire> root@feng-laptop:~#
<SubMOA> thanks!
<N3WB> anyone got a vlc.deb installer?
<soundray> desire: well done, now "dpkg --configure -a"
<SubMOA> I got an "error 1" an "error 2" and then an "error 1" again
<IdleOne> SubMOA, is there not a readme file in the .gz file you downloaded?
<F00BaR> IdleOne
<F00BaR> can you help
<IdleOne> F00BaR, dont know
<bony> soundray, ok i will try that
<SubMOA> IdleOne, I'm an idiot... I'm sorry, RTFM, I know... I looked, but I must have glazed over it...
<Rooy> SubMOA: the helpful error is the first line with "error" in it, not the last one
<F00BaR> IdleOne From SSH, how do i remove PHP5 and install PHP4
<SubMOA> rooy
<SubMOA> rooy, would you like me to copy paste?
<SubMOA> IdleOne, turns out the readme is junk
<IdleOne> SubMOA, no no we dont use the RTFM in here . I was saying check the readme file because it should have instructions on installing
<Rooy> SubMOA only the first line with "error"
<desire> Soundray, I have done
<desire> Setting up texlive-lang-ukenglish (2005-2) ...
<desire> Setting up texlive-lang-german (2005-2) ...
<desire> root@feng-laptop:~#
<desire> That is the last two lines
<IdleOne> F00BaR, sorry i dont know. be patient someone will be along sooner or later that can help
<SubMOA> well, reading it... I think I need to sudo it...
<SubMOA> /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/cire': Permission denied
<SubMOA> make[2] : *** [install-binPROGRAMS]  Error 1
<IdleOne> SubMOA, yes sudo
<soundray> desire: now run 'apt-get --purge remove texlive ; apt-get autoremove'
<SubMOA> MAHA!
<Rooy> SubMOA: exactly, and it didn't contain "error" ;)
<desire> roger that Soundray
<cafuego_> SubMOA: Don't sue sudo.
<bullgard4> What means 'raw binary'? Synaptic writes under 'acpidump': "utilities to dump system's ACPI tables to an ASCII file. This package contains a small collection of utilities ACPI system tables:* acpidump: to dump tables, * acpixtract: to convert ASCII acpidump output to raw binary; * acpitbl: to dump the table header or contents of a raw ACPI table. Note: Upstream package is called pmtools."
<SubMOA> rooy... last two words... :O)
<cafuego_> SubMOA: use 'sudo checkinstall'
<SubMOA> cafuego, pun or should I really not do "sudo su"
<IdleOne> SubMOA, listen to cafuego sudo checkintall will make a .deb you can uninstall if need to later
<cafuego_> SubMOA: Using `checkinstall' (you may need to apt-get that) will allow you to build a .deb, for easy management.
<asianCOOL> got a question
<asianCOOL> i did dpkg -r package
<Zta> My Ubuntu server runs with locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 as its only locale.  I'd like to change this to da_DK.UTF-8?  Or at least add the locale?  locale -a  only provides C, POSIX, and en_US.utf8 (and doesn't this match $LANG?)
<Rooy> SubMOA: "sudo su" is definitely no-no, as people may forget they are root always
<asianCOOL> then the package is marked as "purge"
<asianCOOL> it still exist there
<asianCOOL> how to remove it?
* cafuego_ winces at his apache2
<jrib> asianCOOL: dpkg --purge
<SubMOA> so "su" overrides the (I think) 15 minute auto-log off?
<asianCOOL> after i issued  that
<asianCOOL> i get dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove pvm which isn't installed.
<asianCOOL> but it still there
* Cem_UNAL asks: i have a file called "abc" and i want to split 10MB percent with rar comment as abc.part** i read help but i cant do that what can i do? how is comment must be? but i can use with WinRAR; sorry about my eng.
<Rooy> SubMOA: i diddn;t know that 15min before
<desire> Soundray, hold on, the computer is working on it
<soundray> bullgard4: in this case, my guess is that it's just a machine-readable format
<SubMOA> cafuego, IdleOne I did do a checkinstall... seems to be working... what exactly is the advantage of checkinstall
<SubMOA> rooy... I'm not sure if I'm right
<asianCOOL> after i execuate dpkg --purge package
<asianCOOL> i get dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove pvm which isn't installed.
<asianCOOL> but pvm still in my machine
<Rooy> SubMOA: checkinstall create a deb file which registers with apt which files it installs
<SubMOA> rooy, oOo
<michiel__> hello
<Rooy> SubMOA: so later on you can cleanly remove it
<SubMOA> hi
<Heroin> hallo
<pubo> Hi everyone :)
<SubMOA> rooy, oOo, ok... would if it has a dependency that is shared, would it remove that as well, possibly crippling my other programs?
<soundray> desire: when it's done, run 'apt-get install tetex-bin tetex-extra tetex-doc' and you'll have a nice TeX setup with latex2e, pdflatex and everything.
<Zta> How do I add a locale?
<cafuego_> SubMOA: Now the package system knows about all the files you just installed.
<michiel__> does anyone know of a signal monitoring tool? (process signalls you can also send with kill (SIGALARM,SIGTERM,SIGKILL,etc)
<cafuego_> SubMOA: No, it a CRUDE deb, it has no depends :-)
<SubMOA> cafuego, oOo, ok
<SubMOA> cafuego, hehe, ok, thanks
<pubo> Has anybody configure propperly Beryl + AIGLX + ATI Xpress 200M???
<Rooy> SubMOA: in the checkinstall step, people can say what're dependencies, you didn't, so nothing got effected
<pubo> I have a laptop with this card and I can't configure it :S
<michiel__> I want to know which process send my process a signal
<jrib> asianCOOL: dpkg -l pvm    on pastebin please
<soundray> asianCOOL: the pvm you have on your system still probably hasn't been installed from an ubuntu package.
<desire> Soundray, it look quite healty. Thank you very much!
<SubMOA> cafuego, Rooy IdleOne that you SOOO much!  one other question real quick:  to open this program, and then close the terminal, i would type "<program> &" right?
<SubMOA> i wouldn't use nohup as that is for keeping something running even though I may  log off or switch users, right?
<Rooy> SubMOA: you can use the app launcher alt+f2
<pubo> Anybody has installed Festy in an ATI 200M??
<asianCOOL> nvm , desire. i already reinstall pvm
<soundray> desire: enter 'exit' in that shell now, because it's still running with advanced privileges (dangerous)
<SubMOA> rooy... true... I think I want to stick to terminal, though, as I'm trying to learn it... i will use the launcher, though, for sure when I get in a pinch...
<soundray> pubo: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<tant102> I've just installed Ubuntu, and trying to get dual monitors working. I've got a Nvidia Geforce FX 5200, and managed to install the binary driver. With this I get only one screen, and back into a single processor kernel. Any thoughts?
<desire> you mean after apt-get install tetex-bin tetex-extra tetex-doc or now
<pubo> soundray, thanks
<soundray> desire: after
<Rooy> tant102: about the single processor kernel, you need linux-restricted-modules-generic so you can use the binary driver with the generic kernel
<desire> Soundray: ok! I have to wait for that. can you belive It will make 194M free space!
<tant102> Rooy, but the binary driver depends on a non generic kernel. Wont it just ignore my choice?
<OrTigaS> where is the latest tutorial in installing xgl/compiz in Dapper
<Rooy> tant102: you can installl both -generic and -i386, later on you can try removing the -i386 to see if the driver depends on that
<soundray> desire: well, yes...
<Jstuts5797> Hello I am having a problem installing themes.  I have downloaded several themes as a tar.gz file. When I go to install the theme I get the error message "invaild file format" I've tried several different themes. What could I be doing wrong?
<IdleOne> how do I remove old kernels from my system?
<Rooy> tant102: nvidia-glx just depends directly on linux-restricted-modules-common, so i'm sure -generic will work
<IdleOne> Jstuts5797, if it's a gdm theme you need to go to System > Administration > Login window to install the theme
* Cem_UNAL asks: i have a file called "abc" and i want to split 10MB percent with rar comment as abc.part** i read help but i cant do that what can i do? how is comment must be? but i can use with WinRAR; sorry about my eng.
<soundray> IdleOne: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic' or similar
<tant102> Rooy: roger, time for a reboot. =)
<Jstuts5797> hmmm ok
<IdleOne> soundray, I have about 6 or seven kernels how can I list the kernels so I know what to remove?
<Zta> How do I add a locale to my list of "locale -a" to use in e.g. $LANG or $LC_MESSAGES?
<Jstuts5797> wow ok
<Jstuts5797> I kept trying to use System>preferences>Theme
<IdleOne> Jstuts5797, yeah I did the same mistake
<soundray> IdleOne: 'dpkg -l linux-image-2*' (zoom out and make the window as wide as possible to see the full package names'
<soundray> )
<tant102> Rooy: thanks, that helped. now i only need to get both monitors up. =)
<Jstuts5797> is there anyway to preview the theme before actually using it?
<desire> Soundray as did the apt-get remove things I got problem with language polish
<desire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10467/
<OrTigaS> where can i find latest tutorial in installing xgl/compiz in Dapper?
<Jstuts5797> Like I"m noticing that I selected the new theme but nothing has changed. Do I need to restart for the theme to take effect
<Jstuts5797> ?
<Rooy> tant102 maybe look in output of nvidia-xconfig --advanced-help for smt helpful
<ph8> eep - i've just installed apache2-mpm-event and i don't have apachectl! can anyone tell me which package contains it?
<nospi> My psp usb device is not recognized, it used to work fine in windows
<Gurpartap> are the ubuntu repos slow today :'( ?
<Gurpartap> or is it only me? :(
<desire> Soundray, the process returns with the following sentences
<desire> Errors were encountered while processing:
<desire>  texlive-lang-polish
<desire> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tant102> Rooy, do you know of any graphical interface to xorg.conf, preferably something similar to the display settings that windows is using?
<ikonia_> tant102 gnome has a display properites
<IdleOne> soundray, ty
<nospi> what do i have to install to get 3ddesktop working?
<Rooy> tant102: nvidia-glx comes with nvidia-settings
<my_haz> how do i set up the dns stuff when my box uses a gateway?
<ikonia_> nospi install it - and configure it
<Rooy> nospi: special interest group is in #ubuntu-effects
<tant102> nvidia-settings looks right, thanks once again. =)
<ikonia_> my_haz your gateway will probably supply the dns servers via dhcp
<Rooy> nospi: sorry, wrong reading
<Jstuts5797> IdleOne: Do I need to restart my machine for the new theme to take effect?
<my_haz> i can connect to the inet no problem but the dns isn't working through the gateway :(
<nospi> ikonia, thanks
<IdleOne> Jstuts5797, yes
<Rooy> tant102: you're welcome
<OrTigaS> !xgl/compiz
<nospi> Rooy, sorry, is there a channel list so that i can look these things up? i'll head there now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl/compiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jstuts5797> wow ok
<Rooy> nospi: i know that because people ask ubotu stuffs )
<nospi> Rooy, oh ok :P
<Jstuts5797> IdolOne: Once the theme is installed can I delete the file from my desktop or does it need to remain?
<IdleOne> Jstuts5797, I believe you can delete the .gz yeah
<Jstuts5797> ok cool. Thanks alot!
<Jstuts5797> =)
<ikonia_> the .gz is not referenced
<UbuntuniX> Installing WoW on ubuntu, can't open drive for next disc because it's busy... Little help?
<bullgard4> soundray: What you have called 'machine-readable format' was called 'machine code' in earlier times, wasn't it?
<my_haz> how do i dns resolution via my gateway?
<ikonia_> its copied into either ~/.theme or /usr/share/theme
<ikonia_> my_haz what is your gateay device, an ADSL router or a server
<nospi> anyone know anything about the usb device not recognised thing?
<nospi> it doesn't even pick it up
<ikonia_> nospi maybe your usb ports don't work or the device is broke
<soundray> desire: what was the command you entered?
<Rooy> nospi: try dmesg and see at the end
<nospi> ikonia, it works fine on windows
<keith> Im using ubuntu 6.10 how do I see how much hd space I have used or left?
<my_haz> ikonia_: its an fbsd box
<soundray> bullgard4: no, "machine code" implies that it is executable
<gn0me> keith df -h , i think
<ikonia_> my_haz then you either need to set up freebsd box as a dns forwarder or as a dhcp server to supply dns info
<bullgard4> soundray: Ah, yes. So thank you for explaining.
<Rooy> nospi: my front ports suddenly acted up today; [ 5937.721263]  usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<ikonia_> keith df -h or right click on the driver and properties - like you do in windows
<nospi> [17190996.436000]  usb 4-1: device not accepting address 5, error -110
<ikonia_> Rooy did he say that earlier ?
<d13egu> Hello. The kernel and modules of Ubuntu and Xubuntu they are equal ??
<ikonia_> d13egu same kernel
<soundray> bullgard4: "raw binary" can be an image, for example, where each pixel is represented by a grey value.
<keith> ikonia: actually  its strange I cant see my hard disk on the desktop
<desire> I have just pasted you commands? or maybe I tipped, but I can not find the command anymore
<d13egu> ikonia and modules config?
<gn0me> keith placese > computer
<keith> ikonia: I can see otherdrives no prob though....df worked thanks  ;)
<Rooy> ikonia: not yesterday... wait, that meant .20-9 kernel, not .20-10
<ikonia_> d13egu should be the same as the desktop doesn't reference
<soundray> desire: can you run 'apt-get -f install' and pastebin that please
<d13egu> ikonia ok, thank you
<keith> gn0me: in 6.06 I had places now Im runnng 6.10 its not there any more
<d13egu> ikonia i need sch_htb, sch_sqf and cls_u32 modulos (HTB)...
<ikonia_> d13egu and ?
<d13egu> if have in ubuntu, 	
<d13egu> xubuntu would have
<ikonia_> d13egu I'll say it again "its the same kernel"
<nospi> Rooy, do you know what that means?
<d13egu> oh yes, ok... 11-generic :)
<bullgard4> soundray: I have made a notice to keep it in mind.
<OuZo> does anybody know if dia can generate source code from class diagrams? thanks
<nospi> !3ddesktop
<Rooy> nospi i think that line is normal, but mine has an "error -62" in it
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<ikonia_> OuZoI don't think so
<ikonia_> nospi forget 3ddesktop - you can't even get usb working at the moment. Get the basics right first
<Rooy> nospi: my solution is plug it in anotherport  though
<nospi> Rooy, it's still not showing up in my computer file browser
<nospi> ikonia, ok
<nospi> Rooy, tried that
<nospi> Rooy, didn't help me
<nospi> i'll try some other ports
<nospi> anybody know anything about USB?
<UbuntuniX> Anyone know how to force open a busy drive? =\
<omeil> Anyone know what folder the icons are located it?
<desire> Soundray, I am repeating the remove things, I pasted the commands of yours and run them now
<asianCOOL> got question . in the window.  what program can use to list deb that i already installed using gdeb?
<desire> maybe after that I can do the command you gave me above?
<desire> Soundray the computer is working on removing now
<Zta> Anyone got an idea on how to change the f'ing locale, please?
<ikonia_> Zta I know how to not imply bad language for no need
<Gurpartap> omeil, usr/share/pixmap /usr/share/themes /usr/share/icons
<Gurpartap> omeil, also ~/.icons and ~/.themes
<omeil> thx
<Gurpartap> ~/ is ur user directory
<Zta> ikonia_, but can you help me with my locale problem?
<soundray> !locales > Zta, read ubotu's pm pls
<ikonia_> Zta I could, but as I said I know how to not imply bad lanaguage for no need, so I'm not interested in talking about it
<ikonia_> Zta if you want or expect help, bad language is going to help you get the opposite
<Zta> soundray, thanks
<soundray> Zta: check the faq and don't swear next time please
<Zta> soundray, I did check the faq.
* ikonia_ hates uncalled for bad langauge
<Zta> And I did ask two times already and once on another #Ubuntu channel.
<Zta> Aparrently the swearing helped.
<ikonia_> Zta so ??
<ikonia_> Zta no it didn't
<barduck> hi all - is ubuntu suitable as a distro for router/firewall box on low-spec machine? Can it support dual-wan interfaces?
<soundray> Zta: it'll help you on my ignore list if you do it again.
<ikonia_> barduck totally
<ikonia_> barduck you need roughtly 256 ram and 3 gig hardidks space and you'll be fine
<barduck> ikonia: great, can I do a minimal install with server modules without all the x-windows stuff ?
<ikonia_> barduck yes - the "server" iso install image
<theneb> ikonia_: certainly! stuff like firewalling is best from cli
<ikonia_> theneb what ?
<barduck> cool. do you know if it supports 3 nics (two WANs) out of the box ?
<Zta> The server requires 64MB of RAM and 500MB HD, I think.
<ikonia_> barduck yes
<theneb> ikonia_: erm, wrong tab key press
<ikonia_> you'll do better havingmore than 64 meg
<ikonia_> theneb ah
<desire> Soundray, now I am runing the %apt-get -f install %. I am waiting for the result.
<barduck> excellent. I will go download it now. thanks
<Zta> well, that's what the FAQ states
<Draco> can someone help me install a printer driver from a .tar.gz file please
<ikonia_> Draco unzip it and use the readme in the dir
<Draco> I dont understand greek :(
<IdleOne> get the english version
<Valdebbo> Hello everyone.
<IdleOne> Valdebbo, hello
<Valdebbo> Hi IdleOne. This is my first time here.
<Valdebbo> How are you doing?
<IdleOne> welcome
<Valdebbo> Actually, I'm using xchat for the first time too.
<soundray> Draco: what printer have you got?
<Valdebbo> I cannot see the user list.
<Draco> soundray Epson Aculaser C1100
<IdleOne> Valdebbo, I am fine thank you . but this is a support channel so please keep on topic but if you would like to just chat then tpe /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> Valdebbo, you should be able to click and open the list. it is on the right hand side
<Valdebbo> Thanks.
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> Valdebbo, you just installed Ubuntu?
<Valdebbo> And now, a specific question: I tried to install Ubuntu 6.10 PPC on my Beige G3 PowerMac.
<heero> Is there a way to install Ubuntu using just a small program and downloadling the rest of the content from the internet?
<soundray> Draco: have you tried with one of the drivers that come with ubuntu?
<heero> I'm thinking Cygwin style
<ikonia_> heero install the server iso
<IdleOne> !install | heero
<ubotu> heero: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ikonia_> heero then update to what you want
<desire> Soundray, I have already done the 'apt-get install -f' , here is the result:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10470/
<Valdebbo> I've been using Ubuntu for two weeks on this PC, I have no PC-specific problems. I managed to install and configure all my software.
<Draco> soundray 6.10 doesnt have this model drivers
<Valdebbo> I have problems with my other machine, the beige G3.
<IdleOne> Valdebbo, what is the issue with the PPC version?
<Valdebbo> I am going into details about it.
<Draco> soundray the helpfile says rpm -U filename, rpm - command not found !
<ikonia_> Draco rpm is not used on ubuntu
<IdleOne> Draco, ubuntu uses .deb not rpm's
<heero> I mean without even burning an iso... boot like from a usb key/whatever, format, partition, then run a downloading service to grab whatever packages straight from the net
<Draco> stupid helpfile
<Valdebbo> Since it's an "old world" Mac, I installed it with the help of BootX. The installation went smoothly, to the point where it said "cleaning up".
<IdleOne> heero, look at the link ubotu gave you up there
<ikonia_> Draco no - lazy user
<Valdebbo> (After all packages were succesfully installed).
<ikonia_> heero it can be done but its quite a long and manually tedious process
<heero> tedious is my thing :)
<Draco> ikonia dude if you have any idea how much time ive spent on forums and such... and lets not get personal im just asking for help
<Valdebbo> Now the state "cleaning up" was reached at 97%. I switched to another console, where error messages were constantly appearing.
<ikonia_> Draco don't blame the tools
<heero> thanks
<ikonia_> Draco if you had spent any time reading up on ubuntu you'd know it doesn't use rpm's
<Valdebbo> But I noticed they weren't fatal errors, so I just waited, and finally the installation was finished.
<ikonia_> do don't blame the author
<ikonia_> its your fault you don't understand
<Valdebbo> But after reboot, nothing happened, not even MacOS 9 could boot anymore.
* IdleOne hands ikonia a coffee and chill donut 
<soundray> ikonia_: I think Draco's got the message now
<Valdebbo> It seems my partition table was damaged.
<ikonia_> IdleOne I am chilled
<IdleOne> Valdebbo, I remember something about bootstrapping and old world mac's but Im not sure
<Draco> I didnt freaking research ubuntu and I dont think anyone should have to just to install a printer, I read up in the epson printer
<ikonia_> Draco there you go then
<IdleOne> !printer | Draco
<ubotu> Draco: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ikonia_> Draco thats your issue - you need to know your OS
<Valdebbo> IdleOne: after this I booted the MacOS 9 install CD, and the HDD Utility now saw all 3 partitons (MAC, Ubuntu root, Ubuntu swap).
<IdleOne> !grub | Valdebbo check out this link to get grub working
<ubotu> Valdebbo check out this link to get grub working: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Draco> ok well you tell my boss I need to go on courses to be able to install a printer and then we can just throw linux out the window and go back to microsoft
<Rooy> Draco: good read for you http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ikonia_> Draco go back to microsoft then if thats best for your business or you have no funding or time for learning
<Rooy> Draco: I really recommend you to read that link
<IdleOne> Draco, stop wasting time arguing and look at the links ubotu gave you up there
<ikonia_> Draco you can also pay for ubuntu consultanty and support that will help your business
<soundray> ikonia_ please!
<Valdebbo> IdleOne: good idea. My PowerMac even has a floppy disk, do you know about some PPC-based boot floppy from which I could install grub or perform basic repair tasks?
<Draco> guys ive setup several cups printers 6.10 just doesnt have the drivers which I need to install
<shilpi> can anyone please guide me how do i install GNU make i need it to build postgreSQL
<Draco> soundray dont worry he doesnt bug me, some people are just like that
<ikonia_> shilpi postgres is in the ubuntu repo
<IdleOne> Valdebbo, I dont but those links should help you
<ikonia_> shilpi you don't need to build it
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Valdebbo> Thanks, I check them out now.
<mattl> shilpi: if you want to build it, apt-get install build-essential
<IdleOne> !build-essential | shilpi
<ubotu> shilpi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soundray> Draco: it's possible that you can coerce the driver from the tar.gz into your system, but it wouldn't be my first-choice approach
<mattl> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000000121,39286295,00.htm -- more novell fud.
<Pici> !offtopic > mattl
<IdleOne> mattl, thanks for the spam
<Draco> soundray ive downloaded the driver from Epson as per this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105590&highlight=aculaser
<mattl> IdleOne: how is it spam?
<coolio> is there some kind of changelog for feisty?
<daya> what is the different bet. apttitude and apt-get
<IdleOne> Draco, the driver probably works but it is in the wrong format i.e .rpm and ubuntu uses .deb
<mattl> Pici: wtf?
<ikonia_> language
<shilpi> mattl: i wanted 8.2.3 in the repository its 8.1.4
<ikonia_> fed up of bad langauge or implied bad language
<IdleOne> mattl, it isnt ubuntu support related
<ikonia_> mattl this is ubuntu  support - your post was nothing to do with ubuntu support
<ikonia_> hence spam
<mattl> shilpi: yeah, compiling it from source is your best bet.
<IdleOne> !alien | Draco
<ubotu> Draco: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ikonia_> shilpi why do you want that later version, whats the driver for it
<soundray> Draco: do you know what is meant by "unpack, ./configure, make, sudo make install" (from that post)
<shilpi> ikonia : i wanted it for kamap
<abuyazan> hi all
<ikonia_> shilpi kamap ?
<Draco> IdleOne I dont see any rpm files within the zip, .sh .conf mainly
<ikonia_> just googling
<abuyazan> does any one install GNOME 2.18 on ubuntu edgy
<soundray> Draco: don't worry about rpm/alien for now, follow me:
<Draco> soundray nope i dont unfortunately
<ikonia_> abuyazan no
<Draco> k i mall ears
<soundray> Draco: first you do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<IdleOne> Draco, follow soundray 
<shilpi> ikonia : it's related to GIS kamap.refractions.net
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<abuyazan> i see it is released on gnome site,
<Draco> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Draco> grr sorry :P
<ikonia_> shilpi that domain name doesn't exist
<ikonia_> abuyazan but not in the ubuntu packages
* IdleOne hahahaha
<soundray> Draco: :)
<mneptok> abuyazan: what piece(s) do you need in the 2.18 release?
<soundray> Draco: then cd to the location of the tar.gz
<ikonia_> mneptok I'll bet its the bigger number he wants
<desire> Soundray, what should I do now? dpkg: error processing texlive-lang-polish (--remove):
<desire>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<desire> Errors were encountered while processing:
<desire>  texlive-lang-polish
<desire> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<shilpi> ikonia : sorry http://ka-map.maptools.org/
<ikonia_> shilpi that doesn'tsay you need PG 8.2
<soundray> desire: similar step to the one before:
<ikonia_> for 1.0
<aleksanteri> anyone got a repository for tzdata?
<soundray> desire: %for i in /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-lang*postrm ; do echo -e '#!/bin/bash'\\n exit 0 >$i ; done%
* mneptok hands himself some coffee and ikonia_ a nod while waiting
<Draco> soundray all done
<soundray> aleksanteri: it exists for edgy only. For dapper, just update libc6
<desire> Soundray, ok, I am doing
<N3WB> Is it possible to degrade from Ubuntu 6.10 64Bit to Ubuntu 6.10 32bit (i386)
<ikonia_> N3WB no
<N3WB> without having to reinstall evrything
<aleksanteri> soundray: well libc6 requires tzdata >_>
<N3WB> Damit -.- o well
<soundray> Draco: now, run 'tar zxf Epson-ALC1100-filter-1.0.tar.gz'
<soundray> !info tzdata
<ubotu> tzdata: Time Zone and Daylight Saving Time Data. In component main, is required. Version 2007b-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<cwillu> easy way to move a plain x window to a specific location, without running metacity or anything with window decorations
<shilpi> ikonia : ok i'm installing through repo
<cwillu> suggestions?
<ziadoz> anyone know if i can resize an EXT3 partition? make it larger
<shilpi> thanks for the help :)
<ikonia_> shilpi good man, you'll find it a better choice in the long run
<soundray> aleksanteri: it's in main, so you should just be able to install it.
<mattl> ikonia_: wtf isn't bad language.
<davidisko> any webhosting control panel ported in ubuntu?
<aleksanteri> ok
<lynucs> kann mir einer sagen warum lshw mir 2 cpus anzeigt, obwohl ich nur einen amd athlon-xp-m habe??
<ikonia_> ziadoz not without a tool or lvm
<ikonia_> mattl it implies bad lanaguage
<Charlie> i lost my "add remove button" from aplications, does any1 know how i can get it back?
<ikonia_> mattl which is just as bad
<Draco> soundray ok tar done
<ziadoz> what tools can do it, ikonia ?
<Pici> !de | lynucs
<ubotu> lynucs: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mattl> ikonia_: how so?
<shilpi> ikonia :i;m a girl!!!
<soundray> Draco: now change into the unpacked directory
<ikonia_> shilpi "good girl" sorry
<lynucs> oh
<ikonia_> mattl everyone knows what it means
<lynucs> damn, didnt notice.., sorry
<Pici> lynucs: no problem :)
<shilpi> ikonia ::)
<soundray> Draco: it's probably got the same name
<Draco> soundray yup im there
<lynucs> may anyone tell me why lshw shows me 2 cpu's although i have one amd athlon-xp-m??
<aleksanteri> hmmm, got a error :|
<aleksanteri> dpkg: error processing libc6_2.3.6.ds1-13_i386 (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<lynucs> i'm just configuring my kernel, so i dont really know what to do :D
<soundray> Draco: now run ./configure and see if you get any errors
<Charlie> i lost my "add remove button" from aplications, does any1 know how i can get it back?
<cypherdelic> hello
<Draco> soundray run as in via terminal yes ?
<soundray> Draco: yes
<desire> Soundray ,Ok! the dpkg --configure -a?
<lynucs> oh and the "2 cpu's " have differtn specifications.. one proper with 1.6 GHz and another with 2Ghz
<soundray> desire: yes
<lynucs> what might it be? or is lshw not really exact?
<lynucs> or even buggy?
<soundray> Draco: the rest is as in the second post by bogl
<Draco> soundray cups-config missing error
<Rooy> Draco: and please read the http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm article
<Heroin> i installed the LAMP server, however how do i login into mysql?
<aleksanteri> what is this? >_> "dpkg: error processing libc6_2.3.6.ds1-13_i386 (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<ikonia_> Heroin mysql -u root -p
<Heroin> whats the default pass?
<Rooy> Draco: you need to install libcupsys2-dev
<ikonia_> Heroin there isn't one
<aleksanteri> Heroin: none afaik
<ikonia_> Heroin you set on e
<soundray> Draco: listen to Rooy
<ikonia_> one
<Heroin> none :X
<daschl> how can i get the absolute file path withotu the filename.. i got File.expand_path(__FILE__) for now but this also displays the filename
<ben_underscore> Heroin: sudo mysql will get you in as root, then you can set up an account for yourself
<Heroin> howdo i set a password ikonia_
<soundray> Draco: 'sudo apt-get install libcupsys2-dev', then try ./configure again
<aleksanteri> hey!!!! "dpkg: error processing libc6_2.3.6.ds1-13_i386 (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<ikonia_> Heroin read up on mysql and the grant option or mysqladmin
<phiphe> hola
<soundray> daschl: dirname
<Draco> Rooy according to synaptic already installed
<daschl> thanks
<phiphe> alguien de espaa
<phiphe> ?
<Heroin> ben_underscore im logged in as root.. howdo i edit the password from being BLANK to MYPASS?
<IdleOne> !es | philip
<ubotu> philip: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> !es | phiphe
<ubotu> phiphe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ben_underscore> Heroin: have you created a user for yourself?
<ikonia_> Heroin just told you the two things you need to read up on
<phiphe> gracias
<phiphe> thanks
<ikonia_> Heroin read up on the mysql grant option - or the mysqladmin application
<IdleOne> phiphe, de nada
<soundray> Draco: sure? libcupsys2-dev (not just libcupsys2)
<davidisko> any webhosting control panel ported in ubuntu?
<ikonia_> davidisko search the repo's
<Draco> Rooy sorry that was libcupssys2 abd libcupsys2image2 installed dev not listed
<aleksanteri> hmmm i found the prob lol
<soundray> Draco: 'sudo apt-get install libcupsys2-dev', then try ./configure again
<aleksanteri> well however i have a new problem >_>
<aleksanteri> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libc6:
<aleksanteri>  libc6 depends on tzdata; however:
<aleksanteri>   Package tzdata is not installed.
<ben_underscore> Heroin: read this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/grant.html
<Seveas> aleksanteri, looks like you want a too new libc6 on your system
<Seveas> that is a very bad idea
<aleksanteri> Seveas: libc6 is a dependency >_>
<ikonia_> Seveas more so if its a 6.06 box without nptl
<Seveas> aleksanteri, libc6 is installed by default
<Seveas> without libc6 nothing works
<aleksanteri> i know
<aleksanteri> but i need a new version of it >_>
<ikonia_> aleksanteri but it will break your box
<Seveas> if you get errors about libc6 dependency you are trying to install packages on your system that are meant for newer versions of ubuntu
<ikonia_> aleksanteri you can't really upgrade it as everything is built around it
<Seveas> DO NOT DO THAT
<aleksanteri> hmm
<Seveas> you don't need a newer version of libc6
<Linuturk> when I log into a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10, it logs me right back out
<aleksanteri> well i originally want to install cinelerra (or i am being asked to)
<Seveas> you need to find correct packages of whatever you try to install that says it needss a newer libc6
<ikonia_> Linuturk no space or access to your home dir
<ikonia_> Linuturk thats a common cuase
<Seveas> then find proper cinelerra packages
<aleksanteri> well it needs libquicktime
<soundray> Rooy: can you continue helping Draco please? I was really just guiding him through the second post on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105590
<aleksanteri> and it needs the new libc6
<Seveas> no
<Rooy> soundray: right on
<Linuturk> ikonia_: usually it gives a message if it can't access the /home
<Seveas> you need a proper libquicktime package
<Seveas> not one needing a newr libc6
<soundray> Rooy: thank you
<ikonia_> Linuturk nah, just logs you out as it can't write to your desktop files
<Seveas> you probably are trying edgy packages on dapper oslt
<Draco> Rooy couldnt find package libcupsys2-dev
<Seveas> that is a VERY bad thing to do
<soundray> Draco: I'm logging off now, leaving you in the capable hands of Rooy ;)
<aleksanteri> Seveas: i know... have you got a link/repos to a proper one?
<Seveas> no
<Draco> thanks soundray appreciate it
<aleksanteri> >_<
<Linuturk> ikonia_: I'm sure I setup te partitons right. I can't get to cli to check though
<davidisko> i can't find perl modules MIME::Entity and MIME::Parser, any ideas?
<Rooy> Draco: what's output of "aptitude search libcupsys2-dev"
<aleksanteri> so i should upgrade to edgy?
<Seveas> davidisko, apt-get install libmime-entity-perl libmime-parser-perl
<Linuturk> ikonia_: I can't switch to tty1
<ikonia_> Linuturk boot off the live cd - mount the disks and check the logs - or boot into recovery mode and check
<Seveas> aleksanteri, that's a solution
<ikonia_> oops desk move time
<aleksanteri> !libquicktimei
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libquicktimei - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> !libquicktime
<Linuturk> ok ikonia_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libquicktime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> !libquicktimehv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libquicktimehv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> :|
<Linuturk> ikonia: i'll probably be back
<rambo3> use /msg aleksanteri
<davidisko> Seveas: Couldn't find package libmime-entity-perl
<Seveas> !find mime-ent
<Rooy> Draco: mine is p   libcupsys2-dev                  - Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - development files
<Draco> Rooy this is a brand new installation of 6.10 I think it may be repository related
<ubotu> Package/file mime-ent does not exist in edgy
<Seveas> hmm
<Rooy> Draco: good point
<Seveas> then you'd need to install it from CPAN davidisko
<Rooy> Draco: it's in main repo for sure
<Draco> Rooy let me sort that out quick
<davidisko> Seveas: any ideas?
<IdleOne> !universe | Draco
<ubotu> Draco: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Draco> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lightseed> hello
<humbolto> is there a channel for p2p software as well as for video portal discussions?
<davidisko> ubotu: any ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any ideas? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !ot > humbolto
<aleksanteri> lol davidisko
<davidisko> :D
<aleksanteri> ubotu: Linux O_O
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<desire> Soundray, I have done!
<aleksanteri> darn lol
<lightseed> what if the repos all worked together but were seperate...so for example you dont install the latest nvidia driver and kill your system automaticcally
<Rooy> desire: soundray has gone out
<IdleOne> desire, soundray has left
<lightseed> just an example
<desire> Thank you guys
<Linuturk> ok guys, I've checked, and my /home is accessible
<desire> can anyone tell me  some books about linux, so that I can resolve the problem by myself?
<Valdebbo> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu PPC & "old world" Macs?
<desire> and I have help others?
<desire> please give me a tip
<Linuturk> but, I have xsession errors in my ~ directory. How do I fix this?
<lightseed> what about having seperate repos for each category like development/graphics/word procress/drivers/kernels
<Rooy> desire: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm worth checking out, not a book though
<IdleOne> !offtopic | lightseed
<ubotu> lightseed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lightseed> ok sorry
<lightseed> :)
<desire> Rooy, Thank you! I m getting to check it!
<desire> I am quiting now. have lot of fun talking to you guys! bye!
<SGorillaaaa> how can i uninstall beryl?
<Rooy> how're things Draco
<lightseed> where do i submit suggestions
<mial> 'morning
<Rooy> lightseed: i figure there's a ubuntu-users mailling list somewhere, or you may find some link at ubuntu.com
<battlesquid> the edgy package for gtk-gnutella is so outdated that it has become "ancient" and is not permitted to run. how about updating the package?
<SGorillaaaa> how can i uninstall beryl?
<Pici> battlesquid: The best place to suggest that would be on that package's launchpad page.
<harry_> I can't seem to open a terminal
<Rooy> SGorillaaaa: did you install it with synaptic, then it should be uninstalled from there
<Pici> SGorillaaaa: Did you try `sudo apt-get remove beryl` ?
<_Rappy_> how can I print a .txt from the terminal?
<Zta> I do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf  and I choose debconf to manage stuff, and I choose "en_DK.UTF-8 UTF-8" as the default system locale, and I choose no override.  When the program exits, it says: Generating locales...    en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date  Generation complete.
<Zta> Why isn't it generating the locale I just selected?
<rambo3> _Rappy_, man lpc
<_Rappy_> rambo3 thanks
<harry_> When I tell it to open a terminal, it says "Starting terminal..." for a while and then just disappears. How do I get it to open?
<rambo3> _Rappy_, lpr too
<_Rappy_> rambo3 : it was under lp, but you put me on the right track :)
<lightseed> how do i clean off unused packages?
<lynucs> how can i exactly identify my processors family?? lwhw says that my host bridge is k8 and my cpu is k7, but e.g. powernow-k7 module isnt loading saying "device not found"
<harry_> isn't that sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<IdleOne> yes
<lightseed> ok thanks
<assasukasse> hi all, i altered my xorg config, how can i restore the autodetected one?
<I3ooI3oo> ikonia: you around ?
<IdleOne> assasukasse, the autodetected one is the one you modified. you didnt make a backup of your xorg right?
<assasukasse> no IdleOne
<IdleOne> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do it
<zoli2k> Hi, can anybody help me how to reset all connections with iptables?
<rambo3> zoli2k, flush iptables
<blackest> lisapc which tvtuner and webcam ?
<blackest> whoops that was 7 hours ago
<assasukasse> IdleOne, it doesn't
<zoli2k> rambo3: flush reset only firewall rules not connection table
<IdleOne> Rooy, that oneandoneis2 link is nice... Im not real new to linux but I like how it doesnt talk down to the reader
<assasukasse> IdleOne, doesn't recognize automatically my card, neither my monitor
<harry_> The terminal doesn't open: when I click on the button, either in the Applications > Accessories menu or on the shortcut on the top bar, it gives me a message "Starting Terminal..." but then it disappears.
<digitalspaghetti> is there a repository for gnome 2.18 already?
<AlbertK> hi, today i pressed the reset-button isntead of the off-button, so my pc did a cold-reboot
<rambo3> zoli2k, then ask in #iptables . i didnt know about connection table
<AlbertK> now my window-manager won't load
<AlbertK> (metacity)
<Rooy> IdleOne: english problem: "talk down" has negative meaning?
<pooper> can someone help me with an update problem? http://pastebin.ca/395974
<craigbass1976> I jsut installed noteedit, but when launching it I get kde errors.  I don't have kde.  Has anyone got notedit working in GNOME?
<IdleOne> Rooy, yes " Talk Down" to treat like a child or a stupid person
<craigbass1976> music notation software
<zoli2k> rambo3: the #iptables chanel seems to be impotent, not like #ubuntu channel ;) I allready asked.
<zoli2k> but no response
<harmless> Hello. Is there someone that could help me out with video drivers? I just got a new monitor, widescreen, capable of very high resolutions. My options only go as high as 1024x768 under my current configuraiton. I assume I need to go get some drivers somewhere? I have a cd and it works great with my windows box, but the inf file seems useless on my ubuntu box.
<IdleOne> assasukasse, sorry dont know how to help you
<assasukasse> thanks anyway IdleOne
* digitalspaghetti wants Gnome 2.18 to make love to
<blackest> craigbass1976 kde aps tend to use kde related bits that you might not have
<pooper> mu update is getting hung up on locales_2.3.18.2_all.deb...anyone know about this?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | digitalspaghetti
<daya> what is different bet. aptitude and apt-get
<ubotu> digitalspaghetti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<I3ooI3oo> harmless you need to change the xorg.conf to have the resolutions your monitor supports
<Rooy> digitalspaghetti: her home hasn't been done yet, visit #ubuntu+1 for more info
<davascript_work> does wireless work out of the box on ubuntu
<il_falco> HI. can anyone suggest a webcam, ez to install, no major surgery, for edgy?
<n00buntu> Hi.
<IdleOne> daya, aptitude is better at tracking dependencies
<IdleOne> !webcam | il_falco
<ubotu> il_falco: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<harmless> I3ooI3oo: do you know of a wiki or site that can guide me through this?
<Rooy> !wlan | davascript_work
<davascript_work> !wireless | davascript_work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digitalspaghetti> so your saying Gnome 2.18 isn't available for edgy yet?
<Rooy> digitalspaghetti: the way i understand it: no, and never
<digitalspaghetti> ahh, ok
<Rooy> digitalspaghetti: that's called stable release
<I3ooI3oo> harmless : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<il_falco> fantastic!  thank you!!
<IdleOne> no problem il_falco
<craigbass1976> blackest, I guess it's not kde issue but sequencer and alsa.  Balls...
<n00buntu> GAMBAS pwns c++
<IdleOne> n00buntu, great for gambas now go tell the world but do it somewhere else then here 
<blackest> craig easy enough to install kde on top of ubuntu and run things that way
<IdleOne> craigbass1976, you can install any kde app and run it on gnome/ubuntu . they run fine
<EnsignRedshirt> This morning, gnome-cups-icon was using 100% of my CPU.  Was is gnome-cups-icon?
<EnsignRedshirt> *What is
<harry__> Never mind, I rebooted and it works now
<IdleOne> harry_, k
<harmless> I3ooI3oo: thanks mate.
<craigbass1976> IdleOne, I wasn't planning on messign with this this morning.  I installed rosegarden, and it does what I need so now I'm all set.  Back to the database...
<IdleOne> craigbass1976, ok cool
<AlbertK> hi, today i pressed the reset-button isntead of the off-button, so my pc did a cold-reboot. now my windows-manager (metacity) won't load
<I3ooI3oo> np man
<omeil> Any gambas pros here?
<AlbertK> can't anybody offer a solution? :(
<IdleOne> try rebooting maybe it will help
<IdleOne> the proper way
<omeil> Could tell us any messages it is showing?
<setuid> Riddle me this... isn't 'ulimit -c 0' how you stop core files from being created? Why doesn't that work on Ubuntu Edgy or Feisty?
<setuid> For example: http://rafb.net/p/wiSj7932.html
<rambo3> AlbertK  lol , start it from terminal
<setuid> I can launch anything, and ^\ to kill it, and it dumps core, every time... even though I tell it not to write core files.
<UB`> do you know if is there a similar app in Ubuntu like this: http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/index.php ?
<AlbertK> hmm, no, metacity still doesn't load
<setuid> UB`, gkrellm?
<UB`> so bad gkrellm
<rambo3> !info geek-tool
<AlbertK> in safe-gnome my ubuntu loads up
<ubotu> Package geek-tool does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<rambo3> !info geektool
<ubotu> Package geektool does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<harry__> I'm just wondering: are there "widgets/gadgets" for gnome or kde ? I'm kinda new to the whole linux thing.
<rambo3> AlbertK, start it from terminal
<Heroin> i keep getting a anyoing apache error
<setuid> harry__, What are you looking for?
<setuid> harry__, widgets/gadgets that do what?
<Heroin> howto fix >> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<rambo3> how to read apache manual
<UB`> look at ServerName directive
<Heroin> UB` where?
<AlbertK> rambo3: i honestly don't know how to
<UB`> Heroin where do you want :)
<rambo3> AlbertK, start terminal and type : metacity
<UB`> google?
<AlbertK> ah, k
<Greenery> question, if my pc can boot up ubuntu using CD and everything looks fine, does it mean my hardwares works well with ubuntu then?
<harry__> like the ones that appear on your desktop and tell you useless information.
<AlbertK> rambo3: it says, i already have a window-manager.
<Rooy> AlbertK: try metacity --replace then
<setuid> Greenery, Have you tried all of your hardware? Sound, networking, scsi, firewire, usb, video, etc.?
<Greenery> ah not all of them
<AlbertK> k
<name7ess> how can i change the langague of a ubuntu system after the installation
<AlbertK> i'll try it
<rambo3> AlbertK, try with metacity --replace
<name7ess> i tought this would be trivial but it's not
<harry__> I tried gdesklets but I didn't really like it b/c it didn't start on login - is there a way to script that ?
<Heroin> UB` i cant figure it out man can i PM u?
<name7ess> i  edited /etc/environment and stuff and $LANG is still worng
<Rooy> name7ess: you first have to install that language-package
<name7ess> of course i checked .bashrc and so
<name7ess> i did
<seraph> how do I get a minimal install of ubuntu from the edgy installer disk?
<name7ess> apt-get install language-pack-en
<name7ess> Rooy: but still
<Rooy> name7ess: then on the login screen there's option to select lang
<seraph> I don't want GNOME etc.
<seraph> just the base system
<fyrestrtr> seraph: you need the alternate install cd.
<name7ess> well on kubuntu there is not
<Heroin> howto fix >> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<name7ess> that's also a problem
<seraph> fyrestrtr: there's no way to get it from the standard?!
<UB`> Heroin http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#servername
<fyrestrtr> seraph: not anymore.
<UB`> brb
<fyrestrtr> Heroin: edit /etc/hosts
<seraph> ARGH
<rambo3> !info ubuntu-minimal | seraph
<ubotu> seraph: ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<unimatrix9> hello every one
<fyrestrtr> rambo3: that's not it :)
<seraph> rambo3: that's just a pacjkage froup
<seraph> group
<seraph> hmmm
<Rooy> seraph: you wamt ubuntu without any gui? try the server cd
<seraph> maybe I should just grab kubuntu then
<gnomefreak> sipior: are you here?
<fyrestrtr> seraph: its the same story there too.
<seraph> cause I don't want GNOME is all
<seraph> and removing GNOME is a pain
<AlbertK> no, this isn't the problam... the load-up screen just stucks at "metacity - window manager", when i start a gnome session
<fyrestrtr> seraph: you need the alternate or server cds.
<Fanskapet> http://users.sidvicious.se/fanskapet/images/newdesktop/image1.png
<seraph> cause it leaves 2000 deps around
<setuid> seraph, Nope, its very easy
<Fanskapet> ahh *love* awn and screenlets
<seraph> setuid: really?
<seraph> do tell
<setuid> seraph, What is the issue you're trying to solve?
<rambo3> fyrestrtr, isnt serve install and ubuntu-minimal same thing
<linxeh> xubuntu ftw
<fyrestrtr> rambo3: no.
<unimatrix9> i have two hard disks, one master and one slave, the slave has ubuntu, now i would like to remove the master , and only use the slave ( with ubuntu ) , i know that the GRUB is on the master, how could i get this done , so ubuntu will boot from the replaced disk?
<seraph> setuid: if I install edgy standard it comes with GNOME etc.
<seraph> I don't want GNOME
<gnomefreak> sipior: what did you maen when you asked did i patch windows?
<seraph> I want KDE and all I have is a ubuntu (not kubuntu) disc
<linxeh> seraph: install edgy kubuntu or xubuntu then ?
<OrTigaS> latest guide installing xgl/compiz in Dapper?
<linxeh> oh right
<setuid> seraph, apt-get remove --purge libgtk1.2 libglib1.2 llibgtk2.0-0 ibglib2.0-0
<seraph> is there any way to properly remove GNOME?
<seraph> setuid: is that all?
<setuid> That'll drag everything out
<rambo3> fyrestrtr, and the difference is ?
<seraph> hmmm
<Heroin> fyrestrtr and what would i add there?
<fyrestrtr> unimatrix9: boot from the desktpo cd, and run grub-setup
<unimatrix9> from command line?
<fyrestrtr> rambo3: there are some additional options on the server install cd, which you can read up on at the website :)
<fyrestrtr> unimatrix9: yes.
<unimatrix9> okk thnx alot!
<Rooy> AlbertK: do you happen to have an wireless card?
<AlbertK> Rooy: no, not at all
<AlbertK> Rooy: is there any way of setting metacity back to defaults?
<fyrestrtr> Heroin: 127.0.0.1 coolserver coolserver.myhome.net
<Rooy> ah, not what i experienced then
<AlbertK> Rooy: maybe this should work
<fyrestrtr> Heroin: you can get more information at the wiki :)
<rambo3> simple i don't know sounds the same to me
<Greenery> do u need to have fat32 drive to use ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> rambo3: well, its not.
<fyrestrtr> Greenery: no.
<jfanaian> I'm having an issue with my laptop. I can't get internet. I can get in the network, I can ping other machines in the network, other people's and everything but I can't get internet. It worked fine yesterday, just not today. Could someone help me figure out why? :( I'm using nm-applet on a wireless network.
<fyrestrtr> Greenery: only to share files with Windows (read/write)
<Greenery> ah ic
<fyrestrtr> jfanaian: what happened between yesterday and today?
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: Nothing really, I didn't do anything last night other than play World of Warcraft on it
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: I didn't mess with any of the configuration whatsoever last night.. yesterday I was messing with my sound configuration but thats a whole different problem
<fyrestrtr> jfanaian: are you on a static ip or dhcp?
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: DHCP
<fyrestrtr> jfanaian: do you have the right gateway and dns information?
<SeanTater> Is it possible to recompile a single xscreensaver hack? (I changed about 3 lines of C, but I don't want to compile and install the whole thing to see if it works...)
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: Let me check
<daya> do i need to aptitude update for aptitude
<fyrestrtr> jfanaian: check the applet for your network card's settings, or ifconfig from the cli
<Greenery> do i need to install ubuntu on the same drive with windows or can it be done on 2nd drive with no windows system on it??
<fyrestrtr> Greenery: it can be on the second drive, no problems.
<blamethrower> I can't see my cursor in xubuntu
<blamethrower> and I can't live with that
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: Ah, I see the default gateway is 192.168.1.1 but its supposed to be .7
<Greenery> but it can still dual boot right?
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: How could I change that?
<fyrestrtr> Greenery: yes.
<blamethrower> can anyone help me
<fyrestrtr> jfanaian: try refreshing your connection (turn off the wifi adapter, then turn it back on, then renew your dhcp lease)
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: Alrighty :)
<Greenery> so if i want to install ubuntu on my 2nd drive, do i have to format the whole disk or use the available free space it got?
<blamethrower> could this be a graphic card problem since I don't have onboard graphics
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: No it still has .1 :(
<blamethrower> using nvidia 7600gs
<fyrestrtr> jfanaian: set the ip information manually.
<Rooy> jfanaian: i'll help you with that
<blamethrower> i can't find any help on the forum regarding this
<jfanaian> well i'm using nm-applet because i'm in a WPA (I thinkt hats what its called) wireless network, and I didn't want to reconfigure it everytime i went home.. so i can't just change the interface file because that will break it
<rylan> hey everyone, every time i run apt-get update i get this, it cant be good. maybe you can help figure it out W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<javad> HI I'm a biginner and using ubuntu 6.10
<javad> would you please let me know how can I access to NTFS files from windows?
<Rooy> !ntfs |javad
<ubotu> javad: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: I was trying to look if it could be done from ifconfig but I could only find how to change my IP address and how to change the broadcast address, not the default gateway
<predaeus> blamethrower: you mean the mouse cursor? if you have the nvidia drivers installed you should have a nvidia settings application somewhere or run nvidia-settings there is an option about mouse rendering maybe that helps. But you have to try.
<javad> tanx
<blamethrower> yes I mean the mouse cursor
<Rooy> jfanaian: the default gateway can be set in /etc/network/interfaces, but that means a static IP, and nm has problem with that
<Nooobuntu> how do i change amaroks behaviour, so it plays a file rather than queue it to the list?
<jfanaian> Rooy: Yeah thats what I was saying a bit ago :(...
<blamethrower> I'll try installing the linux nvidia drivers
<Greenery> so if i want to install ubuntu on my 2nd drive, do i have to format the whole disk or use the available free space?
<Hammwell> i was trying to install imageMagick last night, but it bailed saying my C compiler could not compile executables. this is right after a fresh ubuntu install. any idea what i can install that would be a C compiler that can work?
<predaeus> blamethrower: sry I was mistaken, there is no option in that program. You will have to try something else. Maybe some Xorg config option for mouse rendering
<fyrestrtr> jfanaian: man interfaces ;)
<blamethrower> xorg?
<blamethrower> *srry first time linux user
<predaeus> blamethrower: are you in windows now or on another computer?
<TehDuffman> i need some help with getting dual screens working with Xinerama anyone able to help me?
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: I can't change that file, it will break nm-applet
<Rooy> blamethrower: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EnsignRedshirt> Hammwell: Install the package "build-essential"
<blamethrower> i'm in windows
<AlbertK> hi again, i reinstalled all metacity packages, but still it won't load on gnome startup
<blamethrower> *wrting down*
<Hammwell> EnsignRedshirt: thanks for suggestion. will do
<EnsignRedshirt> Hammwell: ...but you know that imagemagick is in the ubuntu repositories?
<blamethrower> going to reformat windows in a few hours
<Rooy> blamethrower: wait a bit, i'm getting thing together, maybe something with hardware/software cursoe
<blamethrower> i just need to get this cursor problem solved
<AlbertK> can't anybody help me?
<rylan> hey everyone, every time i run apt-get update i get this, it cant be good. maybe you can help figure it out W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<jfanaian> rylan: You're missing the signatures for that repository
<rylan> jfanaian, and how do i go about fixing it?
<unimatrix9> AlbertK what does it load?
<unimatrix9> just the shell?
<jfanaian> rylan: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<jfanaian> rylan: there's a wget command you should run, use the one for 6.10
<Hammwell> EnseignRedshrit: I tried doing the sudo apt-get install imagamagick and it didnt really seem to do anything. Will maybe try that again before pressing ahead with the other.
<rylan> jfanaian, danke shun
<Rooy> blamethrower: ok, ececute that command, under the "Section Screen" add this line: Option "HWCursor" "1"
<AlbertK> unimatrix9: when i start a normal gnome session. the load-screen appears, but it stops loading right at the "metacity - window manager" position
<jfanaian> rylan: huh?
<Hammwell> i wonder if not having the build-essentials tho will cause other problems with trying to build/install perl modules. I was having trouble even installing the DBI perl module too heh.
<EnsignRedshirt> Hammwell: The package (at least in dapper) is "imagemagick"
<rylan> jfanaian,  thanks
<jfanaian> fyrestrtr: Is there any other alterantive than modifying the interfaces file?
<jfanaian> rylan: Oh! no problem :)
<Draco> I am trying to update my package information via synaptic but I am failing download on all Translatio-en_ZA repositories any idea why ?
<blamethrower> ok i wrote that down
<blamethrower> anything else i should try?
<Rooy> blamethrower: nothing else i know
<blamethrower> k i'll try that
<blamethrower> can i do that while using the livecd?
<Rooy> blamethrower: wait, nvidia-settings
<nospi> how do i skin the taskbar and panel?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hammwell: What do you mean when you say "it didn't really seem to do anything"?
<Rooy> blamethrower: you can do that with the livecd if you know where the installation is mounted
<psygrass> hi...can i ask a question?
<blamethrower> I haven't actually installed anything yet
<Draco> psygrass you just did :P
<EnsignRedshirt> psygrass: !ask
<nospi> anybody know?
<EnsignRedshirt> ooops
<nospi> can i get a program?
<EnsignRedshirt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jfanaian> How can I change my default route on nm-applet? I can't do it through the editing the interfaces because that will break nm-applet
<nospi> like in windows i used WindowBlinds and StyleXP
<Rooy> blamethrower: uhm, you can't edit the cd
<blamethrower> so I have to install first
<psygrass> lol.... ok i was trying to install google earth through Gdeb package manager... and it took so long... so i killed the process
<TMH_> Hi. I've set up Ubuntu as a server, and it will be routing my network traffic. Where do I set the defaults for my various interfaces?
<blamethrower> which means if it doesn't work, I' screwd lol
<rylan> one more thing. im stuck on really slow internet ( live in china) and im stuck behind a router i cant play with. is there any way i can fanangle some extra oomph out of my connection?
<Rooy> nospi: there's system-->pref-->themes, and if those doesn't suit you, search apt for themes
<TMH_> I would have thought that it would have been /etc/network/interfaces but that doesn't appear to do anything
<Stonekeeper> hi. anyone got a highpoint rocket raid 2220 here?
<psygrass> now i can't use my synaptic package manager....and also can't use the update manager
<unimatrix9> AlbertK ; i did some looking around, but cant find an solution , yet, was the system running out of diskspace?
<nospi> Rooy, yeah but they don't actually skin the bar or panel
<Hammwell> EnsignRedshirt: well, I still couldnt do perl -e 'use Image::Magick', which installing that is supposed to be part of imagemagick I thought. I'm not actually ready to use imagemagick yet, just wanted to get it installed. I should probably wait to ask more about it.
<Rooy> blamethrower: also after you have installed, there's the nvidia's own driver that you can select
<AlbertK> unimatrix9: no, i just hit the reset button accidently
<psygrass> it says this: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<EnsignRedshirt> Hammwell: Oh, you want the perl module for imagemagick.
<Rooy> blamethrower: try it to see if that make a difference first
<unimatrix9> hmm
<blamethrower> ok
<blamethrower> one more thing
<rylan> one more thing. im stuck on really slow internet ( live in china) and im stuck behind a router i cant play with. is there any way i can fanangle some extra oomph out of my connection?
<predaeus> nospi: are you on Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<psygrass> what am i supposed to do...... i am new here??:-D
<unimatrix9> AlbertK can you get into terminal?
<bayziders> How can i make a bootable iso cd in ubuntu?
<bayziders> I burned a iso in gnomebreaker but it was not boot able
<NY00123> Try K3b
<blamethrower> if i wanted to setup my adsl i'll just have to go to the terminal and type adsl-setup right?
<Rooy> !gimmie
<NY00123> bayziders, somehow it worked for me -_-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimmie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EnsignRedshirt> Hammwell: I haven't used it, but a quick search in Synaptic suggests that the package that you want is "perlmagick"
<rylan> Psygrass just ask for help
<AlbertK> unimatrix9: ofcourse
<NY00123> and in the worst case bayziders, mkisofs + cdrecord (if I'm not wrong)
<psygrass> i already did.....
<blamethrower> I feel so noobish
<bayziders> im limited on cd-rs so i just wanna get it right
<psygrass> please someone help me.........
<rylan> one more thing. im stuck on really slow internet ( live in china) and im stuck behind a router i cant play with. is there any way i can fanangle some extra oomph out of my connection?
<billy> psygrass: sudo dpkg-reconfigure aptitude
<Draco> are the repositories working correctly atm I am getting a lot of 404 not found messages with apt-update
<unimatrix9> AlbertK in terminal do sudo touch /forcefsck
<rylan> one more thing. im stuck on really slow internet ( live in china) and im stuck behind a router i cant play with. is there any way i can fanangle some extra oomph out of my connection? well aside from strangling my roomates and using their blood as a sacrifice to the great firewall of china?
<EnsignRedshirt> psygrass: When you killed gdebi, it may have left behind a file that indicates that access to the apt database is still locked.  I'm not sure how to fix that, but I bet someone here does.
<stephan> hi guys I have the problem with my webserver I can only access via localhost
<predaeus> nospi, if you are on Ubuntu and using gnome you can find more themes at http://gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org.  Metacity themes are for window borders and title bars. GTK 2.x themes are for buttons, panel, scrollbars etc.
<stephan> I can ping the webserver but not connect
<Wait`And`Bleed> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<NY00123> To another topic: How to create an ISO with non-English filenames? They all become _ or something else
<bayziders> ....im not running in kde
<stephan> first I used apache2 but now I have the same problem with lighthttpd
<bayziders> so how could i use this
<AlbertK> unimatrix9: did it
<unimatrix9> reboot
<AlbertK> k, cya soon
<psygrass> ok it asked me for password..... i entered it.... but nothing happened
<unimatrix9> to do the fsck check
<Rooy> Draco: probably ubuntu repos are updating
<Draco> Rooy cool, will try tomorrow
<Rooy> Draco: not sure how long it will last though
<bayziders> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<billy> psygrass: sorry.  it was worth a shot.  I didn't read your entire problem.  I'll scroll up to see if I'm able to help.
<NY00123> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rooy> Draco if waiting doesn't help, try selecting other servers from synaptic-->Settings--> repo
<psygrass> ok i will say that again....
<NY00123> haven't thought about that solution XD
<stephan> any ideas ?
<nospi> predaeus, thanks :)
<bayziders> There is no program that can burn boot able isos???????????
<EnsignRedshirt> bayziders: Probably *any
<rylan> one more thing. im stuck on really slow internet ( live in china) and im stuck behind a router i cant play with. is there any way i can fanangle some extra oomph out of my connection? well aside from strangling my roomates and using their blood as a sacrifice to the great firewall of china?
<nospi> predaeus, ubuntu, sorry i was afk
<EnsignRedshirt> bayziders: Probably *any* program that can burn a CD can burn a bootable CD
<Draco> Rooy first time im using 6.10 and seeing Translation-Za repositories but theyre all failing, any ideas I have chosen main server and not local server
<Stonekeeper> hey, can anyone possible give me a link to a way i can add a custom driver to a ubuntu CD so when it installs, it picks up the driver?
<bayziders> EnsignRedshirt: would like to tell me which one T_T
<B|nTaRa> !mp3
<NY00123> ubotu that's weird. Using the mount method filenames are alright. With an archive manager (and according to mkisofs) they get replaced by _
<Rooy> bayziders: that mean a bootable iso will make a bootable cd, just some program/cd recorder/disc combination didn't workout well
<Stonekeeper> or is there a way to give the installer a driver at install time (like redhat)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<B|nTaRa> !mp4
<NY00123> LOL, ubotu is a bot ;P
<EnsignRedshirt> bayziders: Make sure you burn the image, and don't just write the file to the CD.  Also make sure you don't use too high a speed.
<Rooy> Draco: don't worry about the translation repo failing, en_US does also
<EnsignRedshirt> bayziders: I use k3b (and I am not using KDE either--k3b work fine under gnome).
<Draco> Rooy ok cool thanks
<rylan> i was enjoying that conversation, you and a bot...
<bayziders> the burn worked it just was not boot able
<alf> ll
<NY00123> ;P
<Rooy> bayziders: there's way to check the burned disk's quality
<rylan> bayziders, you made sure to select boot from cd right?
<bayziders> Well it
<bayziders> s a mac so i held down c
<psygrass> i killed lengthy google earth installation process......now when i try to use the synaptic or the update manager i got this massege: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<whard> hi ! how i can install soft modem on ubuntu edgy . My soft modem is Ambient MD8822
<whard> but i m not getting any howto for ubuntu
<Rooy> bayziders: is there a program named md5sum on your mac?
<rambo3> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<whard> sorry its MD8820
<bayziders> Rooy wouldent know it isnt powerful enough to run tiger so owhen ever i open a app it crashes
<bayziders> this is why i need to burn the disk ='(
<Rooy> bayziders: can you open a terminal?
<bayziders> yes
<Rooy> bayziders: is the a command "md5sum" there?
<billy> psygrass:  what happens when you try that command in a terminal, putting apt at the end of it?
<bayziders> the files are not on the mac thou the files are on my ubuntu pc desktop
<javad> sorry my fstab table is :
<javad> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<javad> #
<javad> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<javad> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<javad> # /dev/sda4       /media/windows   vntfs   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<javad> UUID=b9800a7d-19dd-40dd-92f6-e03f02ba4dd1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<javad> # /dev/sda6
<javad> UUID=af7a81ab-c814-42df-882f-4de684ceebff none            swap    sw              0       0
<javad> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<unimatrix9> AlbertK and ?
<javad> would you plz help me
<Rooy> !paste | javad
<javad> to have acorrection
<ubotu> javad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AlbertK> unimatrix9: no problem at all
<unimatrix9> so its fixed?
<AlbertK> no
<psygrass> it says the operation requires speruser privilages
<AlbertK> still not working, but it guess the configuration is broken
<unimatrix9> hmm, to bad...
<billy> psygrass:  yes.  be sure to place a sudo before it, like this -> sudo dpkg --configure -a apt.
<psygrass> ok
<firedog> When installing using the default live image on the alternate cd, how long should I expect the install to be?
<unimatrix9> back up data with the live cd and reinstall...
<AlbertK> i reinstalled metacity and when i start a console-ubuntu und type "metacity" it won't load
<javad> hey ubotu
<AlbertK> so i wonder, how to set metacity defaults
<javad> I'm really confused
<bayziders> Rooy: the command is not found
<javad> plz help me
<AlbertK> no, i won't reinstall, thats hideous
<javad> I cannot access to ntfs file in windows
<javad> so that is my fstab table
<javad> that I add one line to it
<billy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<billy> !ntfs | javad
<ubotu> javad: please see above
<bayziders> Rooy when i try to view the cd conetents on my pc it says it is right protected what does this mean?
<Rooy> bayziders: i use that to check the burned cd's quality when using linux
<Roadrunner1985> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<unimatrix9> AlbertK you could also install icewm, or windowmaker...and try to get into that...then later fix gnoe
<unimatrix9> gnome *
<psygrass> it says that the command .... doesn't take any non-option arguments.... and shows a list of options.
<Draco> Rooy I finally got libcup..dev loaded, ran ./configure and it seemed to run without errors
<bayziders> well
<unimatrix9> good luck, i hope you get it working soon..
<bayziders> i uwill use that ntfs thingy and do it in windows
<Rooy> bayziders: another try, is there a command dmesg on mac?
<Rooy> Draco: great, now continue on with the dance: make
<bayziders> rooy: no
<B|nTaRa> !application
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about application - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whard> My soft modem is Ambient MD8820
<AlbertK> unimatrix thx
<AlbertK> i'll try rm -rf .metacity
<whard> and its drivers are not there on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Draco> Rooy make ? :P
<B|nTaRa> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<billy> psygrass:  did you try the command with nothing behind it like, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<psygrass> i put apt at the end
<Hammwell> after installing build-essential, my perl DBI module installation worked! thats great. Now I'm trying to put in DBD::mysql but its bailing on not finding mysql_config ... I _did_ install mysql-server and its working as far as i can tell. is there some other connector type mysql package I need?
<Rooy> bayziders: so i advise you to burn another disk, with lowest speed, and without other apps running
<firedog> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rooy> Draco: yeah, after "./configure" always is "make"
<SeanTater>  Is this normal? filefrag (a 700MB ISO) 613 extents found, perfection would be 6 extents
<Draco> Rooy ok done make
<bayziders> I burnt it at the lowest speed but it just seems to burn the iso not te files with in the iso
<Draco> Rooy just said nothing to be done
<Rooy> Draco: prolly you did make it before...
<jfanaian> How can I set the default route using network manager?
<psygrass> billy; do i have to put it as it is ...... without the apt at the end?
<firedog> !tell me about !install
<IdleOne> !install | firedog
<ubotu> firedog: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Draco> Rooy ok so after configure and make ?
<billy> psygrass:  I'd try that.  First, though, post the *exact* error message for me, k?
<Rooy> Draco: anyway, next one is "make install", but it install in somewhere only root can write to, so you have to use "sudo make install"
<flake> in programming games for linux, how do I detect key hits or mouse movements/buttons.. in windows I use getasynckeystate()
<firedog> im usig a new irc client
<EnsignRedshirt> Hammwell: Start Synaptic, and use the search button.  Search for "libdbd perl". Install what you need. For example, I see libdbd-mysql-perl in there.
<psygrass> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<firedog> and im trying to see how it displays certain things
<firedog> for example, idleone, you just sent me a message and it highlighted it
<firedog> i cant figure what this client does to do that
<Rooy> flake: prolly you will find more answers in the language's channel
<IdleOne> psygrass, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<psygrass> k
<flake> k thanks
<IdleOne> firedog, xchat auto highlights anything with your current nickname
<psygrass> billy: nothing happened
<Draco> Rooy ok done couple of lines with printer name which i think is a good thing
<Hammwell> EnsignRedshirt: thanks for suggestion. Will try. Synaptic is found in the applciations in the GUI?
<TMH_> I've set up a load of rules with iptables. How do I make it so they get applied when i next start up my system?
<TMH_> it'd be nice if there was an ubuntu specific way to do this
<firedog> so just by you typing firedog, it highlights it?
<IdleOne> firedog, you can add words you want highlighted in xchat preferences
<peepsalot> my updater is saying I need to do a Ditribution Upgrade to get all the latest packages, does this mean it will put Feisty on this box? (I have Edgy)
<Rooy> Draco next down the guide is restarting the CUPS daemon "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<EnsignRedshirt> Hammwell: In dapper, anyway, it is in System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<redDEAD> peepsalot, no
<Hammwell> thx
<seraph> it means a thorough upgrade of the existing version iirc
<seraph> can someone confirm that?
<Draco> Rooy done
* seraph is at his CLI right now
<Rooy> Draco: then he said In System > Administration > Printing, choose "AL-C1100"
<AlbertK> unimatrix9: i fixed it
<Rooy> Draco: that's the end of the guide, next is credit part: "Three evenings of fiddling over."
<firedog> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<AlbertK> unimatrix9: alt - ctrl - f1 -> login -> rm -rf .metacity
<Draco> Rooy its not there :)
<AlbertK> or sth like that :D
<firedog> !time
<peepsalot> ok thanks guys, I am doing the upgrade.
<peepsalot> I get a new xchat, yay.
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Rooy> Draco: oooopps
<Draco> sigh grrrr sigh
<psygrass> billy: what am i supposed to do now?
<B|nTaRa> i have problem with Wine
<Draco> i wonder if the acculaser will be included in ver 7
<Draco> worst case I can wait till april
<billy> psygrass: the first step is to take a deep breath and know that you're problem will be fixed.
<whard> My soft modem is Ambient MD8820 . and its drivers are not there on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<psygrass> i have taken the breath...:-D
<Rooy> Draco: try restarting that daemon again maybe? or start all over from unpacking
<billy> psygrass: I'm currently rummaging the internet, seeing if I can find clues.  try not to worry.
<psygrass> k..thanx a lot
<Draco> Rooy got the whole process recorded, ill give it a try again after restart. Thanks for the help
<Rooy> Draco: hope you and your boss have a good time with GNU/Linux
<conrad_> How can i identify my graphics card?
<Rooy> conrad_: try lspci
<Vedo> conrad_: try lshw
<soweto76> What is the status of #ubuntu+?
<EnsignRedshirt> conrad_: Or (assuming it is working and you are running gnome) System->Administration->Device Manager (in Dapper, anyway)
<DDS> guys , what is the console command to force certain screen resolution?Thx in advance.
<billy> psygrass: when you ran `sudo dpkg --configure -a`, nothing happened?  it took you straight back to the input prompt?
<psygrass> yes
<whard> My soft modem is Ambient MD8820 . and its drivers are not there on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto .. and not in further sites . wat should i do ????
<EnsignRedshirt> soweto76: Do you mean #ubuntu+1 ?
<billy> psygrass: someone earlier correctly diagnosed the problem: a file left behind from your earlier install attempt is trippiing things up.
<omeil_> is Konqueror capable of using Java?
<whard> My soft modem is Ambient MD8820 . and its drivers are not there on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto .. and not in further sites . wat should i do ????
<defrysk> yes
<omeil_> how do i get java for it?
<psygrass> ok...... i have to remove it?
<defrysk> omeil_, try #kubuntu
<soweto76> EnsignRedshirt, It used to be #ubuntu+ -- trying it now thanks!
<billy> psygrass: yes. you have to find the file and remove it.  it will probably end with either ~ or .swp.  Look in /home/yourname/.Gdeb
<omeil_> its just that im writing a Linux runescape client and i have to use the KDE Konqueror for the browsing :(, can't use firefox :(
<shilpi> how do i upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 using cdrom?
<arrow> Does anyone know what catagory in synaptic package manager that gtk2gnutella is in? I can't seem to find it
<psygrass> billy: i have no folder called .gdeb in home/ my name/
<shilpi> i used the following commands sudo apt-cdrom update
<billy> arrow:  are you just looking for the package?
<arrow> yes
<Cave`> is it possible to update gnome ro 2.18?
<shilpi> can ne1 guide me?
<ladonna> any wireless experts in here?
<I3ooI3oo> arrow did you search for it
<billy> arrow: you could do a sudo apt-cache search "packagename" in a terminal.
<ekim_> Yo guys
<ekim_> Ubuntu owns
<ekim_> ...
<arrow> billy: I think I'm spelling it wrong though
<billy> psygrass: did you try .Gdeb or .gdeb?
<billy> it's case sensitive.
<psygrass> billy: both
<frectomex> who can tell me how ca i install my tv tunner
<EnsignRedshirt> arrow: There is no gtk2gnutella shown in packages.ubuntu.com.  How about gtk-gnutella?
<ladonna> can anyone help with wireless pci card install
<arrow> maybe, something like that
<whard> My soft modem is Ambient MD8820 . and its drivers are not there on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto .. and not in further sites . wat should i do ????
<arrow> found it, thzx
<etion> Hello everybody
<ladonna> is anyone using a wireless card to connect
<kaushal> hi
<mbac> word
<etion> how can i do to change the module used by a usb wlan
<billy> psygrass:  that file is somewhere.  just not sure where.
<frectomex> where can i find support for LEADTEK DTV 2000 H
<kylequamme> ladonna: i use an atheros
<ladonna> did u use madwifi
<psygrass> billy: if i find the ... just delete it or what?
<kylequamme> ladonna: i believe atheros is built into the kernel, it recognized it out of the box
<billy> psygrass: yes.  drop a bomb on that motha.
<psygrass> billy: ok:-D
<ladonna> kyle: how can you tell what chipset? lspci does not give me a chipset
<Rooy> ladonna: lspc -nn tells you that
<soweto76> kylequamme, perhaps atheros is in restricted linux-image instead
<Rooy> ladonna: the pair of numbers at the end is manufacturer:device, unique
<kylequamme> rooy: ty, i know lspc did it, didn't know what arguments you had to pass
<freezey> whats the command to copy a DIR and all of the subDIRS and files?
<Rooy> kylequamme: :)
<jadacyrus> freezey: cp /my/dir -R
<ladonna> Rooy: this is what I get: Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)
<billy> psygrass:  try this.  we're going to search for the file using wildcards.  first run `sudo updatedb`.
<kylequamme> soweto76: perhaps, but i didn't have to install anything to make it work, it just did
<psygrass> billy: ok
<bayziders> im trying to burn a iso in k3b and it says my iso is not a use able image what is wrong
<billy> psygrass:  now run `locate *.*~`.
<tuxcrafter> i am dying
<soweto76> What is the difference between linux-image generic and 386?
<ladonna> kylequamme: this is what I have : Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)
<kylequamme> ladonna: have you done a search on google for that phrase?
<EnsignRedshirt> psygrass, billy:  You might want to briefly explain what you now know to the channel. *Someone* here must know how to fix that.
<billy> EnsignRedshirt:  I don't think either one of us has mentioned taking our conversation elsewhere.
<ladonna> yes, only info I could find is for version 7001 and others. I have version 7000
<whard> My soft modem is Ambient MD8820 . and its drivers are not there on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto .. and not in further sites . wat should i do ????
<EnsignRedshirt> billy ?
<soweto76> kylequamme, me too but it seems to be part of madwifi and in the linux restricted modules.
<kylequamme> ladonna: what's the difference between the -00 and -01?
<Pensa`MIA> is there a good bandwith monitor program for ubuntu wich shows me how much MB's I downloaded in a given period?
<ladonna> I dont know? but I have tried both procedures for all
<psygrass> billy: ok... i got a list of ...deb files. now what?
<EnsignRedshirt> billy: I just reread my previous message... maybe it didn't say what I meant :)
<ladonna> kylequamme: im not sure if its a broadcom chipset. Ive tried ndiswrapper with bcmwl5.inf, did not work
<bayziders> Does any one know what's up?
<billy> EnsignRedShirt:  psygrass was in the middle of downloading Google Earth using Gdeb when he/she cancelled the download.  This has caused synaptic and update manager to trip up over some file that is haning in midair.  From what I've read on the web, if psygrass deletes that mid-air file, apt will go back to working as usual.  We're now looking for that file, though I'm not sure where it is or what its extension might be.
<kylequamme> ladonna: oic, maybe a different revision?
<billy> psygrass:  do any of those seem to indicate that they have any relation to Google EArth?
<ladonna> kylequamme: ive been trying to get this to work for 2 weeks. Do you have any suggestions
<Vilhelms> I keep getting a "No profile for user 'myusername' found." on my ~/.xsession-errors file. Does anyone know what this means?
<psygrass> no...they are about beryl and..ubuntu all, ubuntu i386
<kylequamme> ladonna: you tried to use belkin's driver for the card under ndiswrapper?
<bayziders> I'm trying to burn a iso and it says it is not a valid disk image what do i do???????
<psygrass> billy: there is: /etc/apt/sources.list~
<psygrass> billy: and : /etc/apt/trusted.gpg~
<billy> psygrass: it *was* Google Earth that you cancelled right?
<I3ooI3oo> bayziders : is it a know good file ?
<EnsignRedshirt> billy: Heh, well, it was worth a shot.
<psygrass> google earth yes
<bayziders> I3ooI3oo what does that mean?
<billy> EnsignRedshirt:  yeah.  you're right.  thanks for looking in.
<ladonna> kylequamme: yes I tried bcmwl5.inf and result was invalid driver. I also tried the driver on the cd (XP driver) BLKWGDv7.inf
<bayziders> a know good file?
<billy> psygrass:  do you recall the name of the .deb file as it was downloading?  even part of it?  was "earth" part of the name?
<kylequamme> ladonna: did you load the madwifi module?
<EnsignRedshirt> billy, psygrass: You might poke around in /var/cache/apt, /var/cache/apt/archives, /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<psygrass> not sure
<ladonna> kylequamme: no, was not sure if i needed to
<Vilhelms> I keep getting a "No profile for user 'myusername' found." on my ~/.xsession-errors file. Does anyone know what this means?
<billy> EnsignRedshirt:  that's a great idea. psygrass: use your graphical file browser to search those directories and look for a file that would indicate it has some relation to Google Earth.
<kylequamme> ladonna: well if u want to use madwifi try entering "modprobe ath_pci" into the terminal and see if that helps
<psygrass> k
<bayziders> I3ooI3oo you there?
<livingdaylight> is Feisty going to be a 3-D desktop?
<ladonna> kylequamme: Module ath_pci not found.
<I3ooI3oo> bayriders: it means is this a file you downloaded or or a file that you had burned before and can't burn now.
<billy> EnsignRedshirt:  isn't there a way to clear out the apt archives with a simple command in the terminal?
<jrib> Vilhelms: does it say "myusername" or your ral username?
<bayziders> I did burn it before but it was not bootable
<Vilhelms> jrib, it says jfanaian
<jrib> livingdaylight: not by default
<Vilhelms> jrib, Which is my username
<kylequamme> ladonna: well then madwifi is not installed correctly
<I3ooI3oo> cause if it is a download, the file might not have been complete at the server
<Vilhelms> jrib, Sorry i just put that so ... you know, I don't even know why i put that lol
<livingdaylight> jrib: oh, good, coz my system is 2d
<predaeus> billy: apt-get clean
<jrib> Vilhelms: I'm googling for:  "no profile for user" found         and reading through some of the hits now
<ladonna> kylequamme: very new to linux, how can this be accomplished
<bayziders> It worked for other people
<Vilhelms> jrib, I already tried that, :(
<I3ooI3oo> so the first time you burned it , it worked but wasn't able to boot from it?
<kylequamme> did you install from a .deb package?
<bayziders> correct
<Vilhelms> jrib, Tried the forums, google, yahoo, and the only result which had a fix was for breezy and didn't seem applicable to edgy :\
<xpired> vir ath_pci.. do you have to have the "restricted-modules" with the kernel package?
<capiira> hi all, does ubuntu have gnome 2.18?
<I3ooI3oo> then you tried it again and couldn't burn it
<kylequamme> ladonna: did you install from a .deb package?
<billy> psygrass:  try that command predaeus just listed.  `sudo apt-get clean`.  that may clean the file out.
<bayziders> correct
<jrib> Vilhelms: I get that too, it's normal.  Seems to be related to Sabayon
<I3ooI3oo> same exact file or a new Dl of it ?
<bayziders> exact same file
<predaeus> billy, psygrass: it clears the apt cache of packages.
<bayziders> im not downloading another 1000mb file
<Vilhelms> jrib, Yeah I found those but they don't apply to me because I don't have that ... whatever that is :\
<I3ooI3oo> do it's a dvd  ?
<ladonna> kylequamme: i followed a link in a howto, at one point i believe i used the terminal for install
<psygrass> billy: ensignredshirt: there is nothing with a name google or google earth..... in those folders
<bayziders> no it
<I3ooI3oo> * so it's*
<bayziders> 's 2 isos
<jrib> Vilhelms: apt-cache policy sabayon
<I3ooI3oo> oic
<billy> psygrass: sudo apt-get clean
<psygrass> billy: ok
<bayziders> and my ibook really needs this cd to boot ='(
<Vilhelms> jrib, wow its installed o.o
<simon> heelo
<simon> hello
<Vilhelms> jrib, What is that?
<kylequamme> ladonna: ok, so you probably did. try going back to the terminal and typing "sudo apt-get install restricted-modules"
<billy> psygrass: sudo apt-get update
<I3ooI3oo> have you tried to boot the cd in another computer ?
<simon> is there anybody who can help me installing wpa in Ubuntu /?
<Vilhelms> jrib, oh nvm... i see
<jrib> Vilhelms: it lets you create user profiles for gnome,  try apt-cache show sabayon
<bayziders> no because it only works on macs
<jrib> Vilhelms: system > administration > user profile editor
<simon> Do you know how to install WPA on UBUNTU ?
<xpired> simon: with the wpa_supplicant you mean?
<Vilhelms> jrib, Ah okay... so that is related to the issue then?
<jrib> !wpa | simon
<ubotu> simon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<babo> alias runserver='python manage.py runserver > output.txt 2>&1 &'
<simon> I did it
<babo> shouldn't runserver then start my python server ?
<psygrass> all files in the var/cache/apt/archives are gone
<simon> but I still does not work
<ladonna> kylequamme: E: Couldn't find package restricted-modules
<firedog> how am i able to switch between desktops and see the 3D cube?
<jrib> Vilhelms: sorry, what issue?
<capiira> so anyone know if 6.10 updates gnome to 2.18 ?
<Vilhelms> jrib, The no profile for user found
<billy> psygrass:  try using synaptic now.
<bayziders> so I3ooI3oo what do i do?
<babo> you can alias a command like that right ?
<omeil> anyone here got yahoo ? i need someone to test a proggy
<jrib> Vilhelms: yeah, that's exactly it.  The program just outputs that it didn't find a user profile.  It's not an error, just information
<Vilhelms> jrib, Well not really an issue, but I think thats the reason I can't login using Xfce session because I made a new user and it can login to xfce session fine
<xpired> ladonna: aptitude search restricted-modules
<kylequamme> ladonna: ok, we'll need to add some repositories, what version of ubuntu are u running?
<ardchoille> capiira: If you want gnome 2.18, you'll have to wait for feisty
<jrib> Vilhelms: what happens when you attempt to login to xfce?
<xpired> ladonna: then choose the one you want
<psygrass> billy: i will try the update manager..... as there some updates. is that ok?
<capiira> ah ok
<I3ooI3oo> is the Ibook running ?
<jrib> !effects | firedog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firedog> !effects
<jrib> !beryl | firedog
<ladonna> kylequamme: edgy eft
<ubotu> firedog: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<capiira> maybe there exist unofficial repositories for 2.18 for 6.10
<billy> psygrass:  yes.  I think so.  update manager gave the error earlier, and I think it uses apt to work, so if there's an error, it ought to show up there too.  Give 'er a go.
<Vilhelms> jrib, I get an error that my xsession lasted less than 10 seconds and i get an error about that and hrm... let me see if i can find the error hold on
<Vilhelms> jrib, Okay here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10339/plain/
<bayziders> Yes it is running but  when i open to many apps or move my mouse to quickly it crashes because tiger can run on 256 megs of ram but thats about all you can run on it
<simon> so is here anybody who can help me ???
<kylequamme> ladonna: ubuntuguide.org has instructions on adding additional repos
<psygrass> billy: now it is checking for updates....... and stuck there
<livingdaylight> jrib: do you know about integrated graphics? Mine is sis Is that any good for Feisty 3d?
<billy> psygrass:  just relax for a moment.
<tehxed> I have blue/green/red dots showing up randomly on my screen everywhere... after I installed Beryl on Ubuntu Edgy Eft. I have an ATI Radeon 9800SE (R350).
<I3ooI3oo> well if the first CD burn fine. i would double check to see if the ibook was set to boot from the CD.  they normaly will not do so unless you specify it when shutingdown or while booting by holding a key
<ladonna> kylequamme: okay, once repos are added, what should I do next
<jrib> livingdaylight: no idea, but you should ask in #ubuntu-effects (or maybe #ubuntu+1 I'm not sure which one is more appropriate...)
<simon> PLZ help me
<psygrass> billy: k
<kylequamme> ladonna: try to install the restricted modules again
<jrib> !helpme | simon
<ubotu> simon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bayziders> i inerted the cd and it siad click her to restrt your computer and being instalation
<jrib> Vilhelms: how are you trying to login to xfce?
<billy> simon:  what are you trying to install, again?
<bayziders> it boots with a folder and question makr then right bakc into rtiger
<ardchoille> ladonna: Once you add new repos, you should do: sudo apt-get update
<bullgard4>  I need guidance how to configure the values in the file /etc/esound/esd.conf
<kylequamme> ardchoille: good thinking
<billy> psygrass:  still searching, is it?
<kylequamme> ardchoille: dur, that would be beneficial
<ardchoille> kylequamme: :)
<bullgard4> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<psygrass> billy: still searching and stuck at the end
<Vilhelms> jrib, Yeah, i was talking to a guy yesterday and he said that was probably the issue... but he didn't know how to resolev it
<simon> So I have intel 3945ABG and I can see my wifi connection when I am writing iwlist scan but I cant connect to my wifi !! I am using netwrok menager
<jrib> Vilhelms: are you logging in through gdm?
<Vilhelms> jrib, Yeah
<billy> psygrass:  didn't update manager return that error earlier though?
<I3ooI3oo> bayriders is it a new OS for the Mac ?
<kylequamme> ladonna: did u get ardchoille's message? you need to run that command and then try to install the restricted modules
<psygrass> billy: no
<jrib> Vilhelms: what version of ubuntu?  Are you using any packages not in the ubuntu repos?
<billy> simon:  sorry.  I don't have any experience with wifi.
<simon> oh damm
<Vilhelms> jrib, I go to Sessions, and select Xfce Session and then login with jfanaian and it gives me that error, but if I do it with the test user (which i made yesterday) it works fine
<Vilhelms> jrib, I'm using Ubuntu/edgy
<bullgard4> !alsamixer
<ladonna> kylequamme: okay, will I need ndiswrapper as well?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simon> Mayby there is somo one who can help me
<jrib> Vilhelms: hmm what kind of ~/.[xX] *  files do you have?
<kylequamme> ladonna: nope, shouldn't
<ladonna> kylequamme: and what driver should i use
<Yeason> does anyone know if there's a program for linux that will allow me to control the lights on a Dell XPS, I just want to turn them off and google has been no help.
<capiira> hmm i found that: http://ftp.gnome.org/ubuntu/ it has 2.18 as repository
<piggyg1>  #grub
<kylequamme> ladonna: madwifi shouldn't need a driver, madwifi is the driver
<capiira> anyone ever tried to add gnome.org as repository?
<bayziders> I3ooI3oo no it is jaguar
<marshall> hey guys
<bayziders> and old os
<billy> psygrass:  you search all *three* of those folders that were listed earlier?
<marshall> is anyone here experienced with inkscape?
<piggyg1> oops
<piggyg1> hehehe
<piggyg1> sorry about that
<psygrass> billy: i think we messed up..... because there were package of beryl and many others gone when i used the last command...... now i have beryl updates in the background, and it is stuck...   although i am not sure
<simon> how to configure my wifi /??
<ladonna> kylequamme: i understans, I'm still unsure as to what chipset this card is using
<kenthomson> Yeason, generally there are no programs for this stuff, you may search on blogs and forums about enthusiasts who have somehow manually configured and tweaked their system to turn them off
<madhu> hi everyone here
<billy> psygrass:  it's a weird error you've got.
<Yeason> I figured that was probably the case, thanks.
<kylequamme> ladonna shouldn't matter, looked like both revisions are supported by madwifi
<Vilhelms> jrib, xchat2, x.et, xfce4-installer-log, xine, xinitrc, Xmodmap, xprofile, xscreensaver, xsession-errors, Xuathority (all with a . infront of course)
<kylequamme> ladonna: shouldn't matter, looked like both revisions are supported by madwifi
<madhu> I want a link for how-to install GRUB
<tehxed> I have blue/green/red dots showing up randomly on my screen everywhere... after I installed Beryl on Ubuntu Edgy Eft. I have an ATI Radeon 9800SE (R350). Anyone know what the issue could be?
<pc05b> anybody can help me to explore ubuntu....plz.plz.plz
<wtigerguy> how do get dvd's to wotking unduntu 610
<simon> DO I need madwifi to connetct my wifi router with WPA ??
<kenthomson> !dvd | wtigerguy
<ubotu> wtigerguy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kenthomson> !vcd
<ladonna> kylequamme: okay, add repos, update, upgrade, install restricted modules......
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladonna> kylequamme: ....correct?
<psygrass> billy: still stuck at the end......
<kylequamme> ladonna: yea, that should do it
<madhu> ubotu: can you give link for help on GRUB
<bayziders> I3ooI3oo what should i do?
<billy> madhu:  i think you can install it with the Super Grub disk.  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<zuuswa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wtigerguy> totem pops up and gives me an erre
<ladonna> kylequamme: and if this does not work I can take a ball bat to my computer
<billy> psygrass:  hmm ... just close it out.
<kylequamme> ladonna: i hope not, hah
<wtigerguy> i can't play dvd's
<ardchoille> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<felixruina> pc05b: what are you interested in exploring?
<pc05b> how can i use the floppy in ubuntu
<ladonna> kylequamme: okay, I'm going to give it a shot, you have been very helpful, thankyou
<jmjones> wtigerguy: try doing "totem dvd://" at a command prompt
<billy> pc05b:  you can't access your floppy drive?
<jrib> Vilhelms: pastebin .xinitc and .xprofile
<pc05b> yes
<jmjones> wtigerguy: assuming you have libdvdcss as someone else mentioned.
<ardchoille> wtigerguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<psygrass> billy: i killed the update manager..... now when i tried to open the synaptic i got this message: E: The package googleearth needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<psygrass> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<kylequamme> ladonna: your welcome, not the greatest guru there is, but i had some of the same problems when i started, so i try to help out when i can
<jmjones> wtigerguy: for some reason, clicking on "play dvd" in totem doesn't work.  nor does the autoloaunch.
<billy> psygrass:  if we can find a repository for it, you may be good to go.
<needhlp> i have a folder with 4 folders in it an i get operation not permitted when trying to delete them. i need help
<Cave`> how do i update gnome to 2.18?
<jrib> needhlp: how do you try to delete them?
<kylequamme> jmjones: probably need the restricted libraries, go to ubuntuguide.org for detailed instructions
<bayziders> he vanished on me =\
<ardchoille> Cave`: You can do it manually or wait for Feisty
<needhlp> sudo rm Music -R
<ladonna> kylequamme: yes, this can be very daunting, the chat as been very helpful, the forums not so much
<jrib> Cave`: you cannot
<kenthomson> HELP; i generally use apt-get to install and remove stuff and occasionally aptitude, but never had i executed the command "aptitude -f install". When i do it now, i get a extremely long output, which at the end asks me whether i want to except what it said above so that it can remove some v.important packages. It wants to remove gfxboot, amarok, checkgmail and other very important programs that i use. Can someone please help me? I have pasted the out
<kenthomson> put of "sudo aptitude -f install" here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10483/. I am seriously confused as it automatically thinks that v.imp packages that i use everyday are BROKEN and will be AUTOMATICALLY REMOVED. I am sitting at the command prompt, and it wants me to answer Yes/No/Quit. Please help
<psygrass> billy: do u think it is a good idea to reboot.... and see what happens?
<Cave`> okay :)
<pc05b> any1 can help me
<Vilhelms> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10484/plain/
<kylequamme> ladonna: yea, i've found the forums to be quite worthless
<billy> psygrass:  I'm always down with a good reboot.  :)
<jmjones> kylequamme: i'm not having problems so much..... trying to help wtigerguy
<jrib> Cave`: you can compile manually like ardchoille but honestly it's best to just wait if you aren't sure how to do that
<madhu> Thank you everyone here
<|NewUser|> my GRUB are not working fine.. when i restart my computer msg comes " GRUB loading stage1.5.,  GRUB loading. Please wait... "Error 17" " After then no screens nothing come.. i have 3 OS in my system .. Ubuntu, Redhat Enterprise Linux And Windows XP.. All things Working fine.. i just use windows today .. and just Reboot my system after that this screen comes.. how can i Fix my GRUB?
<Shaba1> guys I hate to ask this
<madhu> bye
<billy> psygrass:  I'll have that repository when you get back.
<felixruina> pc05b, I'll try to help, although I haven't used a floppy disk in forever
<billy> by madhu
<Shaba1> but is there a transitional document for window users trying to learn linux
<psygrass> billy: k thanx
<felixruina> pc05b, do you know about mounting file systems?
<ardchoille> Cave`: Yeah, best to wait. I tried compiling gnome once and regretted it.
<kylequamme> jmjones: oic, did he already follow the instructions on the ubuntuguide wiki?
<pc05b> how about accessing USB flash drives
<kenthomson> Shaba1, Ubuntu is a transitional distribution for windows users wanting to learn linux!
<pc05b> how will i mount it
<kenthomson> Can someone please HELP ME?
<scarnia> Hi
<jmjones> kylequamme: someone pointed him there.  i was just noting that even with the proper codecs installed, you can still get an error trying to play dvds.....
<kenthomson> !hi | scarnia
<ubotu> scarnia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<needhlp> rm: cannot remove directory `Music'
<needhlp> :(
<jmjones> kylequamme: sometimes you have to do "totem dvd://" to get it to work right....
<Cave`> okay thanks for the advice
<needhlp>  Operation not permitted
<|NewUser|> needhlp: try to use rm -rf dirname
<kenthomson> needhlp, "sudo rm -rf home/user/path-to-music-dire
<Vilhelms> needhlp, sudo rm
<felixruina> pc05b: a usb flash drive should mount automatically when you plug it in
<needhlp> thats what i am doing
<rm_you> omg so much beeping >_<
<kylequamme> jmjones: ah, ok. ya, i hate totem with a passion. vlc is the way to go
<felixruina> pc05b: does it not do so for you?
<rm_you> I guess that's what I get for hanging out in linux related channels and having "beep on text 'rm'" set :P
<|NewUser|> well anyone can help me with GRUB ? how can i fix GRUB?
<ardchoille> rm_you: lol
<pc05b> yah
<kenthomson> kylequamme, vlc for me, can't play .mpg and .avi. Totem does it flawlessly
<Vilhelms> rm_you, That made me laugh
<kenthomson> !grub  |NewUser|
<ubotu> NewUser|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scarnia> hi anyone has been suceed recompilin kernel with an 965P board?
<jrib> Vilhelms: ok that didn't help.  Here is my thinking atm: I don't use xfce so I can't check on how gdm starts it.  But I am assuming that startxfce4 is working properly and that is not the right way for gdm to start xfce when X is already running.  So something for your user is doing it.  I would grep for 'startxfce4' in your files.  Also check that the testuser is using the same selection in gdm for XFCE.
<pc05b> wait felixruina
<Shaba1> kenthomson that is not what I asked. Ubuntu is not a "document"
<kenthomson> Shaba1, I answer what i feel i want to, i am not your slave
<rm_you> :P
<|NewUser|> kenthomson: i have 3 OS in system.. now GRUB not showing any one 0f OS .. how can i change my GRUB setting?
<loca|host> wich utility do you use to compress in rar or zip archive format ?
<Vilhelms> jrib, Okay :\ I'll try... Thanks for the help! :)
<needhlp> sudo rm -rf Musikkvidioa/ -R
<needhlp> rm: cannot remove directory `Musikkvidioa/': Operation not permitted
<Shaba1> then if you cannot give a good answer why just answer stupidly
<kenthomson> !grub | |NewUser|
<ubotu> |NewUser|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soweto76> Vilhelms, see /etc/xdg
<jrib> kenthomson: more than likely your sources.list are broken
<kenthomson> needhlp, maybe you are trying to remove a from a cd
<Shaba1> Every here it better to be thought a fool then to speak and remove all doubt
<jrib> kenthomson: or you've installed outside pacakges somehow
<kenthomson> jrib, I don't think so, is there a way to confirm it?
<needhlp> hehe. it is not a cdrom. i can ensure you
<kylequamme> kenthomson: hmmm interesting, haven't really had a problem with vlc yer
<kenthomson> jrib, i have installed outside packages
<kylequamme> kenthomson: hmmm interesting, haven't really had a problem with vlc yet*
<omeil> Anyone know where our JAVA execution file is located?
<kenthomson> kylequamme, i get it everyday
<kenthomson> omeil, /usr/lib/jvm/<java_version>/bin/
<kenthomson> omeil, /usr/lib/jvm/<java_version>/bin/java
<stickyicky> http://www.starbucks.com/ourcoffees/coffee_break.asp?
<jrib> kenthomson: pastebin your sources.list and a list of what packages you installed manually
<kenthomson> jrib, alright!
<fnf> I've seen screenshots of GNOME notification messages with nice thumbnails, not just ordinary tooltips, but my system just shows the normal tooltips. Does anyone have the same issue ?
<psygrass> billy: i tried now to run search for updates and i got the same message.
<Cave`> can I integrate my sudo password in a launcher commands?
<felixruina> pc05b:  just holler when you need me :)
<jrib> Cave`: use gksudo
<kylequamme> peace otu
<Cave`> roger:)
<kylequamme> peace out
<fnf> The notifications of Rhythmbox in particular, they're just normal tooltips.
<Vilhelms> Is it safe to upgrade to gnome 2.18?
<psygrass> billy: when i try to (show updates) the update manager shows up then goes off...... but the icon still in the systray
<simon> Hey. When I am updating my ubuntu do I have to do sth after downloading all packeges . Do I have install them or it will be done automatic ??
<jrib> fnf: did you enable the album art plugin?  I'm not sure what version of rhythmbox that was included in
<I3ooI3oo> sorry bayriders : I don't have any good advice,
<billy> psygrass:  well darn.  I've got a repository for Google Earth, but I'm not sure that'll solve your problem.
<mbac> does ubuntu have a borg-style voice-synthesizer?
<psygrass> ok
<jrib> Vilhelms: no, but it might be ok to install it in a different place if you know what you are doing
<mbac> you know, so you can make something say "we are the borg. resistance is futile. muffins for breakfast tomorrow" and it'll speak it just like the borg?
<soweto76> Vilhelms, I think gdm starts xfce with /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<rm_you> mbac: omg I NEED that now :P
<scarnia> Has anyone sucessfully compiled a kernel with support for jmicron chipset present in 965p boards?
<mbac> it can't be that hard, it's probably just like 100 voice synthesizers all playing at once
<rm_you> Someone should get on that :P
<jrib> fnf: "Cover Art" seems to be the exact plugin name
<Vilhelms> soweto76, no it uses startxfce4
<kenthomson> jrib, In day to day operations there is nothing wrong with my system, I can update all packages, run synaptic, aptitude apt-get, and do everything. the command "sudo apt-get -f install" to tell me everything is OK. It is onyl aptitude -f install, that is screwing things up!
<fnf> jrib: yes, and its tooltips show the song's picture too. But the tooltip is just, well, old rectangle, not one looks like a cartoon dialog.
<EnsignRedshirt> Mmmmmm... muffins....
<rm_you> just make a new voice plugin for festival "borg" :P
<jrib> fnf: oh, I'm not sure I understand.  Did you link to the picture you saw?
<kenthomson> jrib, my sources.list is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10486/
<billy> psygrass:  the best I can recommend is to go to ubuntuforums.org and start a thread.  Someone there will be able to help you.  Just remember to take deep breaths regularly. :)
<jrib> kenthomson: aptitude probably worries about recommended packages too
<fnf> jrib: sure, http://www.gnome.org/start/2.18/notes/en/
<jrib> kenthomson: I ignore aptitude when it tells me packages are broken...
<ardchoille> jrib: It does by default but you can disable that option
<fnf> jrib: you may see the tooltip "Another user is viewing your desktop" is pretty.
<omeil> is there any small app i can test my java on?
<psygrass> billy: lol... ok. thanx a lot.
<jrib> kenthomson: (I listen to apt-get) though
<kenthomson> jrib, i manually installed packages like azureus (from jar) wengophone audacious, and other inconsequential stuff
<billy> psygrass:  no prob.  wish I could have been a better help.  At least I did no harm.
<pipe> irc.freenode.net
<wtigerguy> totem is not working it says it needs necessary plugins
<psygrass> billy: is there a way to back things up... just in case somethings goes wrong.. like this?
<fnf> jrib: But mine is normal tooltip, not sure whether I disabled something. I tested it in a new Feisty system in vmware, still the same.
<pipe> hi all
<I3ooI3oo> www.time.gov
<I3ooI3oo> have clock there
<kenthomson> jrib, i want the command sudo aptitude -f install to go give cleam output, this is what it gives to me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10483/, What do you suggest i do?
<pantico> hi all
<kenthomson> !hi | pantico
<ubotu> pantico: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<billy> psygrass: not of this nature, I don't think.  the closest thing would be a "system restore", which I don't know if ubuntu does.
<jrib> fnf: well that's gnome 2.18, it may be why.  It also might be themeable now, I'm not sure
<kenthomson> fnf, if a tooltip woories you so much; what about the candy-wrapper on the pavement? ;-)
<fnf> jrib: are you using GNOME overthere ?
<soweto76> Vilhelms, yes but startxfce4 calls /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc unless you have a custom one in .config/xfec4
<psygrass> billy: thanx. i will try to look for it.
<jrib> fnf: yes, by notifications are yellow rectangles
<fnf> kenthomson: 'course not, I'm mainly a console user :) just curious
<wtigerguy> i need help
<kenthomson> fnf, alright! than
<fnf> jrib: thanks.
<billy> wtigerguy:  what plugins do you need?
<kenthomson> jrib, so?
<jrib> kenthomson: pressing enter will give you clean output, and then I imagine you will be missing things you want
<Vilhelms> soweto76, Yeah it seems to do so
<kenthomson> fnf, i too aspire one day to become a complete console user!
<wtigerguy> i don't know i am trying to play dvd's
<kenthomson> jrib, thats what i guesses i thought i would meet someone with deeper insight into this problem ;-)
<Stonekeeper> anyone know how to setup fake raid from the dapper server CD? IE a way of installing dmraid from the installer?
<kenthomson> jrib, what do you suggest
<pipe> someone got Compiz?
<kenthomson> !raid | Stonekeeper
<ubotu> Stonekeeper: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kenthomson> pipe /join #compiz
<fnf> kenthomson: yeah, it's real fun and efficient that way. Web browsing is the only thing that keeps me from shutting X though
<kenthomson> fnf, you have w3m
<billy> wtigerguy:  do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled in Synaptic Package Manager?
<rausb0> kenthomson: w3m rocks
<pipe> ok thnx
<pipe> :P
<kenthomson> fnf, w3m and elinks allow extremely effecient web-browsing in text-mode
<kenthomson> rauble, sure as hell!
<fnf> kenthomson: no images for you there though, I used links with framebuffer but that doesn't work with all sites.
<wtigerguy> i don't know how i am new to this
<Roadrunner1985> hello can somebody tell me how to activate 5.1 audio in ubuntu 5.10?
<kenthomson> fnf, but graphics = X. So you can't want expect to watch movies, play-games at the CLI ;-0
<CaptainMorgan> I don't see pid's for users... is there a way to kick someone from a server if they've already connected?
<I3ooI3oo> roadruner 5.10 ot 6.10 ?
<CaptainMorgan> via ftp, or sshd?
<kenthomson> CaptainMorgan, ask in #help
<pipe> how can i install a file.patch?
<Roadrunner1985> ah sorry. 6.10
<billy> wtigerguy:  no worries.  In the top panel, click on System, then Administration, then Synaptic Package Manager.  Let me know when you have it opened.
<kenthomson> pipe, patch file-old file-new
<sidny4> when I run aMSN it quickly minimizes to the tray and I can't access it. In the terminal it leaves: attempt to provide package tls 1.5 failed: tls 1.50 provided instead
<fnf> kenthomson: not quite ;) except gaming, which I love nethack, I can watch movies with mplayer.
<kenthomson> pipe, sudo it
<sidny4> any idea how to fix that?
<kenthomson> fnf, at the CLI?
<pipe> ok
<jrib> pipe: you don't install them, you use patch.  patch -p N < file.patch   see 'man patch' for an explanation of the -p thing
<CaptainMorgan> kenthomson,  I don't understand.. this concerns ubuntu
<kenthomson> jrib, so?
<fnf> kenthomson: yeah, mplayer and links use the framebuffer to display high-res/high color depth at the console.
<Roadrunner1985> I3ooI3oo, it is ubuntu 6.10
<kenthomson> fnf, didn't know that
<fnf> kenthomson: you may get at max 1024x768x24 with the vesafb.
<I3ooI3oo> i saw that... looking
<Roadrunner1985> okay
<kenthomson> fnf, what are the packages i need to do that
<jrib> kenthomson: ignore it really, or look into each line and find out what it says you need and why you can't have it etc.
<wtigerguy> ok
<kenthomson> jrib, ok
<sidny4> is there a way to update TLS? I get the error: attempt to provide package tls 1.5 failed: package tls 1.50 provided instead
<fnf> kenthomson: you just need to enable the framebuffer, vesafb is the most reliable, which can be enabled by passing vga=xxx as a kernel param
<billy> wtigerguy:  be sure to prefix responses with my name, billy.  Click on "Settings", then "Repositories."
<Andy___> I have an ATi Radeon Mobility 9200. They dont even have drivers at the site and when i installed the closest version, X wouldnt start
<coeus> I am intaling ubuntu on my mac and i was wondering will my airport card work with ubuntu?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is Beryl 0.2.0 in the repository yet?
<billy> busfahrer:  i think so.  I updated this morning.
<Roadrunner1985> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<fnf> kenthomson: with mplayer, man or Google for "mplayer" "framebuffer"
<billy> wtigerguy:  be sure that all of the repositories have a check mark beside them.
<Andy___> So i am just asking how to install ati mob radeon 9200 drivers on ubuntu, if possible
<|NewUser|> if i have no Floppy Drive then how can i reinstall my GRUB? i have just ISO burned Ubuntu-Desktop DIsk
<jrib> busfahrer: beryl is not in ubuntu repositories
<EnsignRedshirt> kenthomson: Have you mixed using aptitude with apt-get or some other apt program?  I don't know the details, but I have heard that once you start using aptitude, you should always use aptitude.
<xlsty> hi
<wtigerguy> ok mi got it
<Andy___> Anyone going to answer?
<billy> |NewUser| : use a super grub disc.  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<fnf> !hi | xlsty
<ubotu> xlsty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dms--> does anyone have php/mysql up and running, and did you make the march 8th php updates? im nervous the updates will somehow break my little webserv. ;)
<billy> wtigerguy:  OK.  Close Synaptic and open a terminal.  Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<kenthomson> HELP; Here is the output of "sudo aptitude -f install" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10483/, my sources.list is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10486/. Aptitude wants to remove seemingly working packages ( i use them everyday) like abiword, gfxboot, audacious, beryl, amarok. Other than the output i get my system is perfectly stable i can install all packages using apt-get and aptitude perfectly fine moreover apt-get -f install to gives a clean output. p
<kenthomson> lease help
<|NewUser|> billy: i have 3 OS in my System.. its Nothing problem? the Super Grub Set i up again?
<kenthomson> EnsignRedshirt, i have mixed tham, first i used apt-get and when i want to install something for my <whoever> i use aptitude ;-)
<wtigerguy> ok reddy
<billy> |NewUser|: having 3 operating systems ought not be a problem.  the supergrub disc can fix your MBR automatically, or you can use it to boot into any of your OS's.
<kenthomson> fnf, i'll look it up
<Andy___> How do i change my screen res to 1280x800? Its not in the settings
<fnf> kenthomson: have you done "apt-get update" ? It sounds like the package DB was messed up
<jrib> !fixres  | Andy___
<ubotu> Andy___: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kenthomson> fnf, that works perfectly fine and my whole system is perfectly fine, it is just that "sudo aptitude -f install" that is driving me nuts
<|NewUser|> billy: I just want to fix my GRUB .. well now having a problem " GRUB loading stage1.5.,  GRUB loading. Please wait... "Error 17"
<Andy___> Thanks, now how do i get proper ATI drivers or this isnt necesary?
<billy> wtigerguy:  copy/paste this into the terminal `sudo wget http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss2.9-1_i386.deb`.
<kenthomson> !ati | Andy___
<ubotu> Andy___: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rizhun> Can anyone help me with a problem with Xinerama (or point me in the right direction)?
<Andy___> Thanks
<kenthomson> Andy___, they are necessary if you want 3d-acceleration (games/astronomy-programs/etc)
<jrib> !xinerama | rizhun
<ubotu> rizhun: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kenthomson> Andy___, i recommend installing it
<Andy___> ok thanks, im reading the page you sent
<billy> |NewUser| : download the disc I linked to.
<kenthomson> fnf, what ya suggest
<billy> wtigerguy:  everything come back OK?
<kenthomson> billy, could you hell me?
<fnf> kenthomson: in which case I'd backup the package cache, /etc and reinstall the system
<|NewUser|> billy ok.. then burn it to CD? then boot from that disc?
<wtigerguy> it says 404 error not found
<billy> correct
<fnf> kenthomson: if it's fixed, it's not guaranteed to be broken someday anyway.
<firedog> i am having trouble getting beryl working. its in synaptic for me to install and the command line says that deb is not found as a command
<rizhun> jrib - I've done that and set it up. Everything loads normally except I can't actually see whats on the second monitor.  Anything that opens on it, I have to right click on and 'Move' to the working display.
<kenthomson> fnf, could you be a little more detailed, i am a newbie. iwhat is backing up cache
<billy> wtigerguy:  you copy/pasted that into a terminal right?
<wtigerguy> yes
<kenthomson> fnf, did you meant if its NOT fixed..?
<coeus> will an air port exterme card work with edgy?
<php-freak> any one know of palces where I can support open source software, and they show my link on there site showing my company supported them?
<kenthomson> !hardware | coeus
<ubotu> coeus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<EnsignRedshirt> firedog: "deb" is not a command.  What did you try to do?
<coeus> thanks
<thee3> my login screen is scrolling. how do i fix that?
<fnf> kenthomson: assuming you've downloaded a lot, upon reinstalling you don't want to download hundreds of MBs again, just backup the cache and reinstall.
<fnf> kenthomson: ah, sure.
<billy> wtigerguy:  sorry.  here it is.  `sudo wget http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb`.
<tehxed> Can anyone help with a Beryl related issue?
<kenthomson> php-freak, all open-source programs need donators they may proudly display your company name
<jrib> tehxed: try #ubuntu-effects
<tehxed> jrib: Ehh.. I am about to.
<Vilhelms> I'm having problems with alsa. Like, half the time I boot it won't work, and whenever I try to play anything I get 'device is busy' so I have to restart. Does anyone know why or how I could fix it? I'm getting really tired of this problem :(
<kenthomson> fnf, how does one backup the cache. THis is a heavily modified ubuntu system, and i spent countless hours manually compiling and installing packages. You are asking me to take up a big ordeal,
<firedog> ensignredshirt, i am looking at a wiki on Beryl... and it says that the repositories could be installed from synaptic, which doesnt have beryl listed, or through command line
<fnf> kenthomson: the whole system config lies in /etc, your data should be in a separate /home already. So there's no hesitate to reinstall
<fnf> kenthomson: it's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<firedog> ensignredshirt, the command it says to add is deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<kenthomson> fnf, right! and where are my manually installed progs?
<EnsignRedshirt> firedog: That is not a command. That is a line to be added to sources.list.
<billy> wtigerguy:  did that one come back OK?
<fnf> kenthomson: I take it that you kept the deb packages ?.
<Andy___> The things only support installs for 9500 and above, i have ati mob radeon 9200, i just have to configure x or do i have to install something?
<coeus> kenthomson I dont see airport extreme listen any where
<kenthomson> fnf, so you mean to say i backup /home /etc and /var/cache/apt/archives, and than re-install
<php-freak> kenthomson: do you know where I can get a list of open source software companies that I can support that will show my link to my company showing that I supporeted them?
<fnf> kenthomson: or you installed with 'make install' only ?
<firedog> ensignredshirt, OHH, i guess i would add that using a txt editor?
<kenthomson> fnf, they didn't have the .debs, only tar.gz, which needed to be ./configure && make
<kenthomson> fnf, moreover checkinstall normally doesn't work for me and complains a lot
<fnf> kenthomson: yup, and the customized data is intact, installing is faster  easier
<kenthomson> coeus, sorry no idea
<wtigerguy> no
<Andy___> The things only support installs for 9500 and above, i have ati mob radeon 9200, i just have to configure x or do i have to install something?
<kenthomson> php-freak, sorry i don't have a link
<nikolaos> Is there any way to get VPN working (easily?) with ndiswrapper?
<fnf> kenthomson: checkinstall 1.6.0 should work fine, what's your Ubuntu version ?
<EnsignRedshirt> firedog: If the wiki that you are using doesn't explain it, then it may be a bad wiki (at least for someone with your experience).
<kenthomson> php-freak, but you can go to gnu.org, and maybe they have a link like top-donators. And try bigwig OS-apps like GIMP, Amarok, GNOME, etc
<Vilhelms> I'm having problems with alsa. Like, half the time I boot it won't work, and whenever I try to play anything I get 'device is busy' so I have to restart. Does anyone know why or how I could fix it? I'm getting really tired of this problem :(
<kenthomson> fnf, 6.10
<kenthomson> fnf, do you think my sources.list is causing all this problems?
<wtigerguy> it is not working
<firedog> ensignredshirt, i clearly am not that experienced, im just trying to get the 3D effect provided by Beryl to work, and at the same time learn new thing
<|NewUser|> billy: can i use USB to boot sUper GRUB?
<fnf> kenthomson: by installing with 'make install', you risked having a broken system anyway. the install script can do whatever it pleases, and it's not surprising that it may touch one of the files apt is controlling.
<wtigerguy> that is werd
<bullgard4> !mc | bullgard4
<fnf> kenthomson: I'll have a look.
<billy> |NewUser|:  never tried it.  seems feasible though.
<kenthomson> fnf, what about me telling aptitude to "yes" and work its magic, if you are fairly experienced than from the output of aptitude -f install you could spot the possible hazards if i told it yes
<kenthomson> fnf, but if i did checkinstall package, it complained like HELL. i wanted to get the package(s) installed, so there was no other but to use 'make'. WHat do you say i do in such a scenario than?
<fnf> kenthomson: I have limited experience with aptitude misbehaving, since I usually take it very carefully upon installing new software.
<|NewUser|> billy: there is a Problem. that.. i m using another PC.. this one d0nt have writer :< how can i burn super grub with writer.. damn my laptop have writer but .. the laptop not going start coz 0f grub.
<EnsignRedshirt> firedog: Cool, just be careful--you can really muck up your system.  I haven't tried beryl, so I can't help you with that.
<pipe> mmmm
<fnf> kenthomson: what are those that weren't working with checkinstall ?
<kenthomson> fnf, don't remember now., but pretty much 99/100 packages don't work with checkinstall
<Andy___> I am going to reboot into ubuntu, BRB
<kenthomson> fnf, personal experience
<firedog> ensignredshirt, ya, ive heard that if this goes wrong, bad thigns happen, but im ok with that, im still on a fresh install
<billy> wtigerguy: sudo apt-get install libdvdnav4 libdvdplay0 libdvdread3
<khally> my cpu is at 3% but my box is going really slow and my load average is huge!!   how do i find out what's going on???
<kenthomson> fnf,  what about me telling aptitude to "yes" and work its magic, if you are fairly experienced than from the output of aptitude -f install you could spot the possible hazards if i told it yes
<pipe> hem... i'm just a newbie :P and i don't know what mean that number i have to insert in patch -p N ...
<jrib> pipe: what are you trying to do?
<wtigerguy> that worked
<fnf> kenthomson: the sources.lst looks normal, can you comment the custom repos to see if it works ?
<billy> wtigerguy:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<kenthomson> billy, could you please look at my problem?
<omeil> Can someone here test something for me?
<Vilhelms> I'm having problems with alsa. Like, half the time I boot it won't work, and whenever I try to play anything I get 'device is busy' so I have to restart. Does anyone know why or how I could fix it? I'm getting really tired of this problem :(
<kenthomson> fnf, let me do that
<kenthomson> fnf, you should understand that there are no-signs of a broken system except the command aptitude -f install complaining
<jrib> !someone | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pipe> sry, its for compiz (in that channel don't answer me, so i ask to you)... is a patch for compiz, there was a crash in compiz.real at first boot... i found this patch  but ... XD
<billy> wtigerguy: if that one comes back error, do this one > sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<fnf> kenthomson: I see, did it happen just recently ?
<wtigerguy> it says command not found
<jrib> pipe: are you supposed to patch source code?
<billy> kenthomson:  sorry.  what were you trying to do again?
<pipe> i think yes
<grantgm> Vilhelms: what soundcard do you have?
<jrib> pipe: have you built compiz from source before?
<fnf> kenthomson: after commenting them, apt-get update once more.
<billy> wtigerguy:  the second one came back error?
<pipe> no, just installed
<Vilhelms> grantgm, IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
<jrib> pipe: have you ever built anything from source?
<kenthomson> billy, HELP; Here is the output of "sudo aptitude -f install" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10483/, my sources.list is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10486/. Aptitude wants to remove seemingly working packages ( i use them everyday) like abiword, gfxboot, audacious, beryl, amarok. Other than the output i get my system is perfectly stable i can install all packages using apt-get and aptitude perfectly fine moreover apt-get -f install to gives a clean ou
<kenthomson> tput. please help
<pipe> yes
<wtigerguy> the second one worked
<kenthomson> fnf, ok let's see
<fnf> kenthomson: the package DB may also be messed up if there're different versions of the same package lie in multiple repos.
<billy> wtigerguy:  yeah, there's a difference in the directories.  do this now > sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<fnf> kenthomson: in which case, you may try moving /var/lib/apt/* (not all of them, keep the keys).
<mozul> I tried to install 6.10 last night on a new system with one HD on IDE and another pair of HD's set up on a hardware raid card as a mirror.  The BIOS sees the raid array as a disk.  however on my alternate install cd I only got the opportunity to format/partition the IDE-HD.  Wasn't I supposed to be able to format/partition the raid mirror as well?
<firedog> how do i get the correct permissions to modify sources.list
<billy> kenthomson:  I don't know about that my friend.  limited experience there.
<Seveas> !sudo | firedog
<ubotu> firedog: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fnf> firedog: chown to your user, not recommened though
<jrib> pipe: if it only patches a single file you can just go to the difrectory that contains the file and do 'patch < file.patch'.  Otherwise you need to specify -p N  where N is the number of '/' to strip from the beginning of the paths in the patch.  For example -p1 will change /foo/bar to foo/bar.  'man patch' explains this in detail
<billy> firedog:  in terminal > sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> fnf, that's a very stupid idea
<firedog> billy, thanks
<kenthomson> fnf, I am sure i have multiple versions of same packages in all those repos
<wtigerguy> ok that worked
<billy> firedog: no problem.
<Seveas> firedog, don't do what fnf sayd...
<billy> wtigerguy:  you should be able to watch DVD's now.
<fnf> Seveas: yeah, and I said /not/ recommended, or you're saying about my previous line ?
<pipe> ok man thnx ;)... lets try
<kenthomson> fnf, uncommented sources.list, apt-get update and than aptitude -f install is giving the same output as before, it didn't help
<jrib> kenthomson: there is nothing wrong with your system..  aptitude is just being stupid.  You are wasting your time
<eshaase> i'm using firefox 2.0.0.2 and I've noticed that firefox uses *alot* of CPU and lags alot for lots of sites (javascript?), any suggestions?
<firedog> seveas, i dont even know what he said
<fnf> kenthomson: let me check the /var/lib/apt again for files that are safe to remove.
<grantgm> Vilhelms: do you have flash installed?
<kenthomson> jrib, i too would like to think that
<firedog> billy, whats the default root pass?
<Vilhelms> grantgm, Yes
<Seveas> firedog, good :)
<Seveas> firedog, sudo wants your own pass
<wtigerguy> ok thanks is there a link that i can got and save all that
<omha> firedog, you passwor
<omha> d
<billy> firedog:  you in a LiveCD?
<Seveas> !sudo | firedog, see here for all info about sudo
<ubotu> firedog, see here for all info about sudo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<grantgm> have you upgraded to flash 9?
<kenthomson> fnf, lists(folder), periodic(folder), extended_states(file), these three are there in /var/lib/apt
<kenthomson> Seveas, may i ask you a question?
<Seveas> kenthomson, you are already doing so :)
<grantgm> i found that helped (although didn't totally solve) my sound problems
<kenthomson> Seveas, but the following one is bigger so i asked, anyways...
<kenthomson> Seveas, Seveas, HELP; Here is the output of "sudo aptitude -f install" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10483/, my sources.list is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10486/. Aptitude wants to remove seemingly working packages ( i use them everyday) like abiword, gfxboot, audacious, beryl, amarok. Other than the output i get my system is perfectly stable i can install all packages using apt-get and aptitude perfectly fine moreover apt-get -f install to gives a
<kenthomson>  clean output. please help
<hang3r> "sudo apt-get --reinstall --purge install update-manager update-notifier" will reinstall all traces of update-manager and update-notifier including configuration correct?
<Seveas> kenthomson, try apt-get instad of aptitude
<jolger> hey... just a quick question: is there any way i can enable timestamps in xchat? x_x (totally new to xchat :P)
<fnf> kenthomson: I lack the time to actually try it in a VM, but you may move the *Packages and *Sources in /var/lib/apt/lists away
<kenthomson> jolger, Settings>preferences, select text-box and than, enable time-stamps
<Seveas> kenthomson, this looks like you mixed dapper and edgy packages, or edgy and feisty ones
<billy> eshaase:  lots of folks are having that problem.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=16283233  I don't know what the solution is though.
<fnf> kenthomson: and update the system.
<kenthomson> Seveas, apt-get -f install works perfeclty fine. there are no signs of broken system anywhere, but just this stubborn aptitude -f install complaining. apt-get -f install is clean too
<AJIEX1> hi all
<billy> !hi | AJIEX1
<ubotu> AJIEX1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kenthomson> Seveas, no i ain't mixed the packages for any distro except edgy
<Seveas> kenthomson, then don't use aptitude. It's pretty anal sometimes about wanting to remove things
<jolger> ah... DOH... could have found out myself -_- just me not reading through the text again XD
<AJIEX1> sombody use Berly ?
<jolger> well thanks anyways...
<billy> I do AJIEX1.
<jolger> i had beryl...
<jolger> but it slowed my system too much...
<kenthomson> Seveas, you should however note that sudo aptitude install or remove package works perfectly fine
<kenthomson> Seveas, i wanted to have a clean sudo aptitude 0f install so i asked
<billy> AJIEX1:  Beryl gets upset when you call it berly though.  :(
<kenthomson> fnf, you recommend me actually doing it?
<AJIEX1> have you 1 second pause when you change tabs in firefox or gaim ?
<grantgm> Vilhelms: try getting flash 9 from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<grantgm> download the tar.gz
<Seveas> kenthomson, try aptitude install --reinstall [all the packages it wants to remove] 
<Vilhelms> grantgm, okay
<billy> AJIEX1:  no.  sometimes my firefox window spills over the screen a touch.  not always, but sometimes.
<fnf> kenthomson: yup.
<grantgm> give it a go and see how it works...its just that flash 7 was notoriously bad for screwing up the whole sound system
<fnf> kenthomson: if it doesn't work, just move it back and things will get back to normal.
<Vilhelms> grantgm, Do I need to restart after I do that?
<AJIEX1> billy: hmm i use it and everething is good, but I have 1 second pause(may be 0,5 second) when a change tabs (firefox, gaim, opera ... )
<fnf> kenthomson: it looks like aptitude DB is in a inconsistent state, so we try to update the whole DB again, without additional repositories.
<grantgm> Vilhelms: you should just need to restart firefox...but if your sound isn't working at all right now, then you're best off just restarting the whole system
<billy> AJIEX1:  remember that Beryl is still beta software.  I get little bugs like that sometimes.  With time, Beryl will fix it all.
<grantgm> does anyone know how to restart sound without rebooting?
<Administrador_> Hello all.....
<billy> grantgm:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<AJIEX1> billy: what's your videocard ?
<kenthomson> fnf, and how do i move all the *sources *packages away? is it "sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists*sources* /home/ken/backup && sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists*packages* /home/ken/backup
<billy> AJIEX1:  Intel ICH7 family
<AJIEX1> billy: I have Geforce 7600 gs
<grantgm> billy: /etc/init.d/alsa: No such file or directory
<cezeta> I need some help, Im installing ubuntu desktop 6.10 on a pavilion, and I get and error WHEN cd boot. The problematic mod its wlan...  hiy can I deactivate that to use the boot cd and install ubuntu?
<kenthomson> fnf, and if i update aptitude again by commeting-out the additional repos, ain't we doing the same thing but in a more civilized manner? ;-)
<AJIEX1> billy: you run on a notebook ?
<kenthomson> cezeta, go to the BIOS and select boot-from-cd and first priority
<fnf> kenthomson: "sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/*Sources /home/ken/backup" and "sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages /home/ken/backup"
<ph8> eep - i've just installed apache2-mpm-event and i don't have apachectl! can anyone tell me which package contains it?
<grantgm> billy: the only thing in there is alsa-utils, which doesn't seem to affect anything
<billy> grantgm:  sorry.  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<kenthomson> fnf, what about this;  if i update aptitude again by commeting-out the additional repos, ain't we doing the same thing but in a more civilized manner?
<fnf> kenthomson: just a check, as I'd prefer a reinstall. I cannot afford a broken system
<billy> grantgm:  you tried that and it didn't work?
<cezeta> kenthomson: my problem is not that...  i know how to boot, but when ubuntu start booting from cd, try to setup the WLAN and CRASH . :(
<fnf> kenthomson: not quite the same.
<kenthomson> cezeta, you may need some additional parameters while booting ubuntu and not just start-liv-cd option or maybe the alternate install cd, sorry i can't help more
<Smoke2k> any suggestions on garage band substitute for ubuntu?
<kenthomson> fnf, alright let me do it than
<Smoke2k> my brother is going to be disappointed i took garage band off computer
<hang3r> The following apt-get "apt-get --reinstall --purge install update-manager update-notifier" will remove all configuration of update-manager and update-notifier and reinstall them both, is that correct? Someone answer ffs...
<billy> Smoke2K : something like Jokosher?
<grantgm> billy: i just did "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop", which succeeded, but i'm still playing a video with sound
<billy> grantgm:  I keep forgetting that most Ubuntu'ers don't use alsa anymore.  Not sure what's used instead of alsa now.
<kenthomson> grantgm, you may need to load-unload a certain module through modprobe or something, i don't know much
<JohnPhys> billy:  why would they not use alsa?
<cezeta> kenthomson: I know :(  pherhaps you can help me howto ask that
<kenthomson> billy, first we had the OSS mixer and as of now all modern distros use Alsa instead
<cezeta> becouse my englush sux ;(
<kenthomson> cezeta, alright i will do it
<cezeta> ;)
<billy> JohnPhys:  that's what I was told.  I know that I have alsa.  kenthomson:  Oh.  Maybe one of you two could help grantgm then.  :)
<hang3r> cezeta, "Sucks"
<billy> grantgm:  is your mixer set to use alsa?
<kenthomson> cezeta, you are booting a u.6.10, right? And what machine are you on?
<cezeta> jejejej hang3r sorry, I not english speaker
<cezeta> Yes, 6.10 destop
<cezeta> desktop, sorry
<kenthomson> cezeta, and what machine 32-bit processor?
<kenthomson> cezeta, why is the w-lan automatically automatically switched on, can you manually disconnect it before booting?
<cezeta> well, its a 64 bit, but I dont wankt 64, I using 32 bits only
<grantgm> yea, i'm pretty sure that i am using alsa rather than oss
<kenthomson> cezeta, ok what about the second question
<Smoke2k> billy could you please help me here?
<kenthomson> grantgm, all of us are
<cezeta> I think, 6.10 see my WLAN and try to load the module but CRASH :(
<billy> grantgm:  strange that sound would still be playing then.  I don't know man.
<grantgm> np. thanks anyways
<kenthomson> grantgm, you can check by selecting it in volume icon in the gnome-panel and than file>device>select it here
<cezeta> No, its no switched on, its OFF, but ubuntu 6.10 detect and try to load module (w-lan is OFF)
<billy> Smoke2k:  I'm not really familiar with Garage Band.  I just know that Jokosher is a multi-tracker.
<grantgm> kenthomson: yea, that's what led me to believe that i'm using alsa...although changing that doesn't seem to have any effect
<cezeta> how can I say the install program "not load wlan" :P
<blanca30> ola
<Cara_com_CAM> hi, can anyone tell me if ubuntu has got the "unichrome_dri.so" driver included in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri ?
<freezey> to remove a dir and all of its subdirs etc thats rmdir
<freezey> which option?
<billy> freezey:  rmdir will remove full directories?
<blanca30> ola
<kenthomson> cezeta, what exactly happens when it crashes
<blanca30> agregarlo
<freezey> billy: na i wondering which option i have to use
<cezeta> black screen and nothink happend
<blanca30> blancan_taranchel@hotmail.com
<freezey> does anybody know which option it is when your trying to rmdir to remove everything
<billy> freezey: use rm -r to remove full directories.
<freezey> ok
<cezeta> (no console, nothink)
<freezey> i was gonna use that
<freezey> but i wasnt sure
<billy> of course
<predaeus> Cara_com_CAM, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10492/
<fnf> !man | freezey
<ubotu> freezey: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Crazytom> how do I edit grub to stop showing the splash screen permanently
<cezeta> saing somethink about a firware not fount on module bcmxxx or something like that
<fnf> Crazytorn: remove the 'splash' option at the kernel parameters line
<Cara_com_CAM> predaeus: Thank you So Much! I'm installing Ubuntu RIGHT NOW...
<kenthomson> cezeta, and thab, just blank screen-nothing or it re-boots?
<kenthomson> cezeta, *than
<cezeta> the problem, its that i have a broadcom whitOUT firmware, so ubuntu CANT loca the driver
<cezeta> No, no reboot, stay there (on blask creen)
<cezeta> (on black screen, sry)
<CharlieChester> anyone know anything about streaming a webcam to the net?
<kenthomson> HELP; I am trying to boot a ubuntu 6.10 live cd-32bit, on my 64-bit computer. When i select boot-from-cd, it starts loading all the modules, but when it wants to load wlan (please note that i have manually switched wlan off), it tries it and than crashes. it tells me something like: "firmware not found in module bcmxxx". And than a blank screen-nothing. Please help me get past this annoying startuo-issue. PLease direct all your answers to "cezeta" as
<kenthomson>  it is his problem and i just helped him frame it better
<cezeta> Ufff, thanks dude, really thanks :P
<kenthomson> cezeta, i really think you are better off searching at ubuntuforums.org, about keywords like "wlan crashes cd" and "module bcm"
<cezeta> yes, i will copy you question and will post there...  THANKS YOU A LOT :)
<I3ooI3oo> kenthomson is there a reason you aren't using the 64bit version ?
<matthew_> when feisty comes out, what is the best way to upgrade from 6.10 to feisty?
<kenthomson> I3ooI3oo, this question is of "cezeta" please direct your questions to him, i just framed the question
<kenthomson> cezeta, I3ooI3oo says "Why don't you use 64-bit ubuntu"?
<VXWorks> hi all... I'm trying to install kismet, but when I run ./configure it says there is no libncurses! but libncurses5 is installed! Please anyone help me
<billy> matthew_, replace "edgy" with "feisty" in your sources.list, `sudo apt-get dis-upgrade` and HOPE FOR THE BEST!!
<cezeta> I3ooI3oo: just becouse some peole say that thers not enougth software for 64 (and its a laptop)
<kenthomson> cezeta, a probably answer would be, most of the apps are not 64-bit and it is a lot harder to setup java, shockwave and flash on a 64-bit.
<billy> *dist-upgrade, that is.
<VXWorks> hi all... I'm trying to install kismet, but when I run ./configure it says there is no libncurses! but libncurses5 is installed! Please anyone help me
<cezeta> so, i dont care about 64 bits.
<kenthomson> cezeta, have you tried about switching wlan-ON and than booting it up?
<matthew_> billy: what about using the GUI upgrade tool that ubuntu has? Or is apt-get still the best way?
<kenthomson> cezeta, what make is your wlan-card? Company-model-name?
<I3ooI3oo> while i can see your point about the software i would pose the question what do you plan on doing ? not what did everyone else say
<cezeta> Its a broadcom
<billy> matthew_ : hmm... I've heard good things about the GUI.  Myself, I'm going to wait to make sure there aren't horror stories before attempting it.
<cezeta> came with a pavilion dv6000 series
<cezeta> i dont know the exacly model....   (i cant even boot linux)
<cezeta> i just whant to startup without the bcmxxx  module
<matthew_> billy: thats what I thought, I might even run feisty in vmware for a while just to let them get the major bugs out
<cezeta> how can I do that on "other boot options"=
<cezeta> =
<financier> can i get any help here
<CharlieChester> anyone know anything about streaming video from a webcam to the net?
<billy> financier:  sure we can help.  what's up?
<Crazytom> how do I edit grub to stop showing the splash screen permanently
<ikonia_> Crazytom nosplash
<billy> matthew_ : well, they've been working on it a while.  I had Feisty on my laptop, Sony Vaio, and it worked fine.  When they release it, it should be fairly stable.  Expect frequent updates though.
<cezeta> kenthomson: what do you think about the diferences installing 6.06 a. 6.10 on my laptop?
<Crazytom> ikonia, what?
<LightCatcher> Does it normally take forever to add a GPG key?
<VXWorks> hi all... I'm trying to install kismet, but when I run ./configure it says there is no libncurses! but libncurses5 is installed! Please anyone help me
<ikonia_> billy / matthew_ fesity support is in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic maybe a better place for discussion
<cezeta> becouse, the 6.06 i can install it whithout prpblems
<billy> LightCatcher: sometimes it takes me a while.
<matthew_> CharlieChester: do you listen to The Linux Link Tech Show?
<ikonia_> Crazytom the boot option is "nosplash"
<CharlieChester> matthew_: I have never heard of it.
<Crazytom> ikonia, will that permanently disable it?
<ikonia_> Crazytom yes
<Crazytom> thanks
<billy> Crazytom:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst.  put nosplash on the end of the kernel line that you don't want the splash for.
<matthew_> CharlieChester: go to tllts.org and download the latest show (lastnight) they talked about a project for webcams
<pc25b_> fr
<financier> my x-window cannot start. error is No devices detected. here is the story. i install ubuntu with my old agp videocard. i upgrade my system to pci-e video. when i view the detail error log,it seems x-window is still using the agp video card.
<billy> Crazytom:  oh sorry;  ikonia_ already helped you.  ikonia_ knows better than I.
<ardchoille> billy: You can just remove the word "splash" for the same effect
<ikonia_> financier if you have changed the motherboard/video card you'd be better doing a fresh install
<matthew_> CharlieChester: I can't remember the project name
<omeil> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<billy> ardchoille:  cool.  learn something new everyday.  :)
<omeil>   Major opcode:  147
<omeil>   Minor opcode:  3
<omeil>   Resource id:  0x0
<omeil> Failed to open device
<omeil>  ?
<pc25b_> how can i use any USB stick in Ubuntu
<omeil> err soz thought it was just 2 lines :)
<billy> OK.  We've got real help in the room now.  I"m OUT>
<ikonia_> omeil that means the device with a major number 147 and a minior of 3 could not be opened
<billy> Bye y'all.  Have a good day.  I'm off to help a friend put Dapper on her Pentium 3 system.
<financier> yes i also upgraded my motherboard and cpu(amd64). is there a way not to do a fresh install just fix the problem
<ikonia_> financier you could fix it - but it would be a better idea to do a clean install
<|NewUser|> ikonia: having problem with GRUB " GRUB loading stage1.5.,  GRUB loading. Please wait... "Error 17" after that just blank black screen. how can i fix my GRUB?
<majimu> jimenez
<ikonia_> |NewUser| let me check on error 17
<financier> i rather fix it than to do clean install again. i hope you can guide on how to do fix
<|NewUser|> ikonia sure. i have 3 OS installed
<cezeta> anyone can help me booting ubuntu 6.10 whitout BCMXXX module (the wlan module) <---   boot-cd detect the wlan, try to load the module and CRASH, so I whant to start with an option that not load that module
<kenthomson> cezeta, i tried searching the ubuntuforums.org for wlan, and i don't think out of the 249 posts that showed up in the search list any post had a title which meant that ubuntu-live-cd won't boot because of wlan-module-fail. Sorry can't help you more
<kenthomson> cezeta, you may try getting a 6.06 boot-cd and boot-it-up.
<nugenoa> In 6.06, why can I choose where grub will be installed?
<kenthomson> cezeta, thats all i know about it
<ikonia_> |NewUser| error 17 is cannot mount selected partition which suggests that either the partition that contains your menu.lst is unmountable (wrong) or your root file system partition is setup wrong (probably the first)
<Smoke2k> does anyone have adobe creative suite premium 2.3
<cezeta> kenthomson: with 6.06 i can install withoun problems linux. what do you think about diferences beetwin 6.10 and 6.06 ?
<|NewUser|> ikonia: then how i set it again? i just put Ubuntu-Desktop Disk in Rom and boot from that. i have just 5 options there..
<ardchoille> cezeta: 6.06.1 is much more stable and problem-free.. and it has longer support.
<ikonia_> cezeta updated kernel, different init system, etc etc
<nugenoa> How do I change where to install grub in 6.06??
<cezeta> if you think its same, i install 6.06 and will be happy idem :P
<kenthomson> cezeta, than go for-it!, if any there would be only subtle differences which you shouldn't worry about
<LightCatcher> What does bash do with the pipe character?
<cezeta> pUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffff    so, dont tell me more..   WELLCOME TO LIFE 6.06 :D
<cezeta> JEJEJEJEJE
<ikonia_> |NewUser| you basiclly need to re-apply the grub settings, do a "sudo grub" then root (hdX,X) then setup (hdX) replace X with the appropriate Hard disk partitions and you're away
<cezeta> thanks to all of you guys. :P
<ikonia_> !grub >|NewUser|
<ardchoille> LightCatcher: the pipe takes the output of one command and sends it to the input of another command.
<financier> i rather fix it than to do clean install again. i hope you can guide on how to do fix
<kenthomson> cezeta, or you may try this, install a clean ubuntu 6.06 and than IMMEDIATELY upgrade to edgy ubuntu 6.10, through the u.6.06 system. This may work and may fail. But its worth trying. See below for more details
<kenthomson> !upgrade | cezeta
<ubotu> cezeta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LightCatcher> ardchoille: Thank you
<nugenoa> kenthomson, In 6.06, how do I choose where to install grub, since I don't want to replace my windows boot loader?
<pedro15> hi!
<|NewUser|> ikonia: i dont find ther terminal where it is.. i just boot from Ubuntu-Desktop disk
<ardchoille> LightCatcher: You're welcome :)
<kenthomson> cezeta, ubuntu 6.06 is a great distro with long term support, more software exist for it and is more stabel you will not loose anything by using it.
<kenthomson> nugenoa, if you have two physical HDDs than that can happen otherwise not
<omeil> can someone test if this works only 5 kb http://files-upload.com/131473/UnixScape.tar.bz2.html i think u need konqueror
<cezeta> I undestand, nothing to loose, brand new system, so I will try tu upgrade, if not, Im sure be happy whith my 6.06 :P
<ikonia_> |NewUser| you don't find the terminal ???
<ardchoille> |NewUser|: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal. Or you can CTRL+ALT+F2 and type in gnome-terminal
<cezeta> ubotu: thanks, Im reading that now .P
<ikonia_> cezeta why do you want to upgrade ?
<ardchoille> |NewUser|: Sorry, that's ALT+F2 , no CTRL
<cezeta> jejeje, its a bot :P    (im new here) :D (talking with bots) :p
<kenthomson> nugenoa, if you have two HDDS, than the one with the windows installation is having the ms-boot-loader, when ubuntu 6.10 installation asks whether it should install grub on a certain hdd, THAN choose something OTHER than the one with the windows hdd, and you should be safe. Than you can set the ubuntu hdd as master and everything will work, if in the future u wish to unplug the ubuntu HDD, than windows shall boot normally
<kenthomson> ikonia, He's got a problem here it is: HELP; I am trying to boot a ubuntu 6.10 live cd-32bit, on my 64-bit computer. When i select boot-from-cd, it starts loading all the modules, but when it wants to load wlan (please note that i have manually switched wlan off), it tries it and than crashes. it tells me something like: "firmware not found in module bcmxxx". And than a blank screen-nothing. Please help me get past this annoying startuo-issue.
<|NewUser|> ikonia: but without GRUB how can i select which version of linux i want to run ?
<mehmetfy> slm
<kenthomson> ikonia, i just framed the question for him, please help him if you can
<kenthomson> everybody good-bye and good-night
<ikonia_> |NewUser| you boot frmothe livecd
<mehmetfy> hi
<|NewUser|> kenthomson gn
<metalhedd> hello, I have a program I wrote in C++ a while ago, all thats left is the cpp and .h files, no makefile or anything, but its only 2 files.. the thing is i'm not sure how to build this with out make... can someone run me through it really quick? I have to submit this assignment today and I refuse to make a visual studio project out of it. :(
<kenthomson> fnf, and YEAH moving those file to another direcotry DIDN'T work, i will have to move them back
<|NewUser|> ikonia ya i boot from the Ubuntu-Desktop CD
<kenthomson> |NewUser|, HAPPY UBUNTU-ing to EVERYONE
<mehmetfy> hello speak something
<nugenoa> kenthomson, I am not using 6.10, I'm using 6.06 and I am on one hdd, And I want to install grub to the ext3 partition vice over riding my current windows bootloader.
<Zaggynl> Who is running Feisty in here?
<fnf> kenthomson: I'm out of idea then, sorry.
<PriceChild> Zaggynl, > #ubuntu+1
<ikonia_> kenthomson I see - I think he's missunderstanding the crash, the lack of firmware for card will just disable it not crash the boot, so I think he's missunderstanding the problem
<Zaggynl> PriceChild, thanks
<ikonia_> |NewUser| use grub off the live cd
<fnf> kenthomson: perhaps I need to muck with aptitude really bad to see it. ;)
<Smoke2k> does anyone have adobe creative suite premium 2.3
<ikonia_> Smoke2k why ?
<ikonia_> Smoke2k thats an windows based application
<|NewUser|> ikonia there is no option like GRUB .. just 5 options there.
<Smoke2k> yes it can be run on wine
<|NewUser|> ikonia : ya i started my Ubuntu from live CD now
<Smoke2k> thats reason i am installing ubuntu
<Smoke2k> but i only have osx version
<nugenoa> kenthomson, shit "installing GRUB to a location other than the Master Boot Record;"    I have to DL the Alternate install CD.
<LightCatcher> Is there a place other than "http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc" that I can get a gpg key for beryl (I'm getting a 404 error)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | nugenoa
<ubotu> nugenoa: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Smoke2k> i need xp version
<ikonia_> |NewUser| I'll tell you one more time. Pay attention. 1.) boot from the ubuntu cd 2.) in a terminal type "sudo grub" you are now in a grub shell 3.) re-apply the grub settings with the commands "root (hdx,0x) and setup (hdx)" replacing X with the appropriate grub hard drive partitions, to learn more about how to work out those partition read the output of ubotu when you query it with !grub
<ikonia_> Smoke2k this isn't a wares house - find the install media elsewhere
<|NewUser|> ikonia : okie.
<LightCatcher> nevermind guys, I found the gpg key for beryl
<nugenoa> Well, so much for ubuntu, time for DSL.
<czester> Anyone alive?
<czester> I need ubuntu not to lock screen
<PupUser-702a9d> 1059 peoiple :)
<czester> when suspend
<tier`> hrmm whenever i go under system->admin-> networking or time/date or a couple others they never load, they freeze up and i have to force quit them.. and it's unexplainable
<ikonia_> czester this has just been discussed
<czester> ikonia_: I can't find anything with google, just bugs.
<czester> ikonia_: I want to turn off screen locking
<freezey> i want to reinstall something and when i apt-get install it it wont replace the config files.... how do i get it to replace the config files as well?
<ikonia_> czester I thought your issue was that you couldn't boot edgy
<metalhedd> I need to compile a small C++ program I wrote, but I dont have amakefile or anything... i can't get it to build :( can someone help?
<tecta> hmm in totem-xine i cant play xvid or dvds but i can play rm files
<czester> ikonia_: Everything works fine. Just after resume I don't want to have screel locked with password
<ikonia_> metalhedd you don't need a make file, but if you do, you have to make a makefile yourself
<ikonia_> czester I thought you couldn't boot - thats what you said 2 minutes ago
<ikonia_> czester something about a wirless card crashing the boot
<xhost> hello all
<czester> ikonia_: That wasn't me
<metalhedd> ikonia_: I know that i dont need the makefile, but I dont know how to build it otherwise... I tried gcc -o myExec *.cpp and i got a million "undefined reference to std::cout" messages.
<metalhedd> i have no idea how to make a makefile either
<ikonia_> metalhedd then you need to debug your c code
<metalhedd> ikonia_: its perfect. compiled and built 100% under gentoo... when I installed ubuntu on this machine instead, i lost the makefile, but i salvaged the cpp and h files.
<metalhedd> ikonia_: It builds in visual studio too.
<ikonia_> metalhedd well keep in mind different distros use different gcc's, headers, libs and locations
<jcaceres> hello does any of you has used openmcu, and can tell me some about it's experience
<jrib> ikonia_: use g++ for cpp code
<jrib> erm, taht was emant for metalhedd
<ikonia_> I know - its c++
<ikonia_> its not me doing it
<ikonia_> ahh
<ikonia_> sorry
<dellolinux1> * - Freenode is a service of Peer-Directed Projects Center, an
<dellolinux1> * - IRS 501(c)(3)
<metalhedd> ikonia_: i figured as much, the problem is I dont know where they are or how to reference them, I'm in a real pinch, I need to show my teacher my compiled program under linux, he allows me to use linux instead of Visual studio as long as I can demonstrate the working solution, but now I cant ;( i only have an hour to figure this out.
<ikonia_> metalhedd use gentoo you said it worked
<metalhedd> ikonia_: gentoo is gone.
<ikonia_> metalhedd or join a c++ channel
<ikonia_> and debug it
<jrib> metalhedd: g++ -o hello hello.cpp   doesn't work?
<ikonia_> jrib apparantly not
<metalhedd> jrib: no, there are 3 cpp files 3 h files, and it requires ncurses. so I tried G++ -o hello *.cpp -lncurses  no luck, still complains about std::everything.
<metalhedd> ikonia_: as I said before, there is nothing wrong with the C++ code, im 100% sure of that, it builds on my teachers machine under visual studio, and it build fine under gentoo.
<Seveas> metalhedd, install libstdc++-dev
<ikonia_> metalhedd and as I said different distros use different locations and versions, so debug the code to find out what its missind/referencing
<cezeta> well, 6.06 its BOOTED :P
<metalhedd> Seveas: That is the answer i was looking for.
<metalhedd> Seveas: thank you!
<Seveas> yw
<ikonia_> stdio.h
<metalhedd> dunno if it works yet, but i'm assuming it will
<UAnon> I hope Feisty is stable when its "officially" released
<Seveas> metalhedd, you probably also need libncurses5-dev oslt
<metalhedd> Seveas: i think i got it already
<Seveas> ok
<ikonia_> UAnon thanks for the pointless comment. I hope world peiece will be peaceful when it happens
<metalhedd> Seveas: should i use libstdc++5 or 6?
<ikonia_> 6 gof gcc 4
<ikonia_> typo
<UAnon> ikonia, No problem enjoy
<tecta> is there a way to downgrade back to edgy from feisty?
<ikonia_> 6 for gcc 4
<UAnon> Just today I moved a "Documents" folder into one of the hidden folders within my ~/ directory by mistake, and I couldn't use the "Find Files" tool to find the folder, so I had to look by hand
<Seveas> metalhedd, 6
<drewzf> I modified my sources.list and replaced dapper with edgy and upgraded and it didn't install networking
<tier`> ok, so every time i reboot or just restart x for that matter, i get an error about the gnome settings daemon not starting and i can't seem to find any resolution to it
<drewzf> Now I have a remote server sitting without any ability of getting online
<drewzf> And it's 1800 miles away
<UAnon> drewzf, That sure does suck, a little bit
<drewzf> Is there any way to fix this remotely?
<tier`> there's some claim on the forums that gstreamer will fix it but i installed that and no go
<ikonia_> not if its not on the network
<drewzf> wow
<UAnon> drewzf, well if you can't connect to it, then no
<drewzf> that's awesome.
<Crazytom> [17179580.212000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT] 
<Crazytom> [17179712.648000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA]  (IRQs 4 7 10 *11)
<Crazytom>  I think this is where my computer hangs during boot. Can someone tell me what to do about this?
<mbac> crazytom, try booting with noacpi option
<drewzf> bleh.
<drewzf> I'm never touching apt-get again
<Crazytom> how exactly do i use a boot option?
<predaeus> drewzf: so you rebooted it and it did not come back online or what?
<mbac> crazytom, when you're presented with the boot menu, hit edit, find the kernel options line
<drewzf> predaeus: Exactly.
<mbac> add that option
<UAnon> drewzf, what sort of suggestion did you expect about fixing a remote server if its networking is not enabled?
<Crazytom> thanks
<UAnon> drewzf, is that server connected wirelessly?
<edan> can anyone help me edit the grub file?
<drewzf> UAnon: I was hoping that I could revert to my old dapper install
<ikonia_> how ?
<ikonia_> you've just upgraded over it
<ikonia_> and its not on the network
<UAnon> drewzf, lets assume that you can, how can you revert if you are not able to reconnect?
<Pollywog> how do I boot with the acpi option if I can't get to GRUB?
<drewzf> I know, a bit retarded of me right?
<ikonia_> Pollywog boot from the ubuntu cd
<ikonia_> drewzf very
<Pollywog> no, it is a logical question
<drewzf> I was hoping that it would have saved the old kernel and magically fixed itself, Ubuntu has always been very good to me.
<ikonia_> Pollywog I know - and I've just told you the answer
<ikonia_> drewzf it updates more than the kernel
<drewzf> And I've always been able to revert using a recovery kernel.
<metalhedd> Seveas: one step closer, but I could really use a little more guidance... i ran g++ -o Maze *.cpp -lncurses   got NO errors. but ./Maze won't execute. permission denied, even when I chmod it.
<BruceLeeds> hello guys
<mbac> pollywog, you've got bigger problems than ACPI if you can't get to grub
<Pollywog> ikonia: ty I thought maybe there was another option
<LOLZebra> hey
<UAnon> drewzf, is it networked wirelessly?
<ikonia_> Pollywog no
<DrthHmstr> hi
<drewzf> I see that now, and have since learned the proper way to upgrade, and to install a network boot on my bios.
<Seveas> metalhedd, do you have an int main() somewhere in there?
<drewzf> UAnon: No, it's an ethernet connection
<ikonia_> Pollywog unless you edit it on the fly at boot time
<UAnon> Pollywog, I dont know why you are asking about acpi problems when you are unable to get into Grub :)
<metalhedd> Seveas: Nevermind actually. couldn't execute it on a fat partition.
<drewzf> And I have someone sitting at the server
<drewzf> Right now
<metalhedd> Seveas: works fine when I copy to ~
<ikonia_> drewzf you're screwed
<UAnon> drewzf, it wasn't very smart to do a system-wide update without having direct access to the system
<metalhedd> Seveas: Thanks a TON
<UAnon> drewzf, thats like attempting to "reinstall" Windows 1500 miles away
<Pollywog> UAnon: you need a monkey for that, one cabable of initiating reboots
<UAnon> drewzf, have that person manually go into Ubuntu and enable the network
<LightCatcher> Yes, saveas, I would also like to thank you on behalf of metalhedd :)
<elfosardo> 0.5.81
<Pollywog> a monkey should be included in the XP box
<Tigerman> this might be a silly question, but here goes.. I have been running RedHat with Kerio Mailserver.. Is there anything similar to kerio that run on ubuntu? (Preferrably free, of course)
<UAnon> correction, an OS should be included with the XP monkey
<predaeus> drewzf: can you ping the server? maybe just the sshd is not running or something similar.
<BruceLeeds> i have this on my screen:
<BruceLeeds> "Buffer I/0 error on device hdb6, logical block 64
<BruceLeeds> Error reading block 8 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read). Ignore error (y)?
<BruceLeeds> yes
<BruceLeeds> Force rewrity (y)?"
<BruceLeeds> I did fsck - but it says that I may loose data... What shall I do?
<Seveas> BruceLeeds, buy a new disk and hope to be able to recover your data
<Navid> Hey
<BruceLeeds> Seveas: that's what I tried
<edan> can anyone help me edit the grub file?
<ikonia_> edan to do what
<Navid> How do I enable tabs in the terminal?
<BruceLeeds> Seveas: so you wouldn't do fsck?
<DrthHmstr> ?
<drewzf> UAnon: The package networking isn't installed.
<edan> ikonia_, to change the backround to an image
<drewzf> And it's saying eth0 is non existant
<Pollywog> edan just reminded me I need to find the URL where it says how to password protect GRUB
<ikonia_> edan there is instructions on doing that all over the web
<drewzf> I'm having him download the 6.06 server images
<UAnon> drewzf, Do you have anyone around the server? Have them install the package manually
<drewzf> UAnon: How? Without networking and a CD?
<drewzf> Someone is at the server right now.
<BruceLeeds> Seveas: I didn't mangage to mount the partition with knoppix
<fruitbag> So, any thoughts here/
<drewzf> I've tried everything I can think.
<UAnon> drewzf, manually, using a USB drive / floppy / whatever
<ikonia_> fruitbag ib what ?
<drewzf> ooh
<drewzf> hmm
<ikonia_> on what
<edan> ikonia_, im sorry i looked 40 min for it and i didnt find it
<fruitbag> ikonia, I wanted to enable tabs in the terminal.
<ikonia_> edan poor
<edan> ikonia_, every ting is just on colors
<clusty> hey
<ikonia_> edan http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/ first page on google
<clusty> i am runing edgy and need wish
<clusty> what bloody package implements this?
<UAnon> What sort of a wish?
<clusty> tcl thingie
<Pollywog> isn't it called wish, the package?
<ikonia_> fruitbag its normally an option in gnome-termainl on the menu
<clusty> its virtual
<Pollywog> it is related to TK and TCL
<Pollywog> IIRC
<clusty> Pollywog, so what is to be done?
<UAnon> When did IIRC come around?
<|NewUser|> ikonia: i tried to set GRUB .. but same problem again.
<edan> ikonia_, hh sorry
<UAnon> I rarely seen people using it just a few years ago
<ikonia_> |NewUser| your partition data must be wrong
<pestilence> i have mplayer plugin installed, and it plays all the videos found on the mplayer plugin testing ground page, but it won't play any streaming videos (i.e. cnn.com)
<BruceLeeds> I have this on my screen:
<pestilence> it seems to bounce around on redirects
<BruceLeeds> "Buffer I/0 error on device hdb6, logical block 64
<BruceLeeds> Error reading block 8 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read). Ignore error (y)?
<clusty> pestilence, what format is the video?
<BruceLeeds>  yes
<BruceLeeds> Force rewrity (y)?"
<BruceLeeds> I did fsck - but it says that I may loose data...
<BruceLeeds> I didn't manage to mount the harddrive with knoppix...
<BruceLeeds> What else could I do?
<ikonia_> BruceLeeds your disk has a hardware issue - as Seveas told you earlier
<|NewUser|> ikonia_: can i set GRUB on another location means with Another linux?
<pestilence> clusty: i think it's wmv, but it's a streaming wmv (i think asf is the standard)
<BruceLeeds> ikonia: yes, I know, but what shall I do? I can't mount it - even not with knoppix!!
<ikonia_> |NewUser| no idea what you asking
<Faolchu> Are there any console multiple-IM clients that allow multiple accounts on a single protocol? Centericq offers multi-protocols, but no multi-accounts on any one protocol.
<ikonia_> BruceLeeds kiss your data good bye
<Seveas> BruceLeeds, then I think it's time to do that panic thing
<UAnon> |NewUser|, you can put grub onto a boot/usb/floppy
<ikonia_> BruceLeeds this is not an ubuntu issue
<pestilence> clusty: i have all the codecs, i think.  i never have trouble playing things outside of firefox in the standalone player
<drewzf> UAnon: What package do I want to download?
<Seveas> BruceLeeds, try copying an image with dd_rescue and do fsck on that
<BruceLeeds> ikonia: ok - which kind of topic is it then?
<clusty> pestilence, i had a hard time to install firefox mplayer plugin
<UAnon> drewzf, no clue ask ikonia, I only act like I know what Im doing
<clusty> cant really help you there
<ikonia_> BruceLeeds hardware
<BruceLeeds> Seveas: How can I do that, if I am not able to mount it=
<BruceLeeds> ?
<ikonia_> dd doesn't need to mount
<BruceLeeds> ikonia: so who shall I ask then?
<ikonia_> BruceLeeds I don't know
<BruceLeeds> thanks
<BruceLeeds> (honestly)
<ikonia_> BruceLeeds but its nothing to do with ubuntu - call a PC support shop and ask them for hardware recovery help if you are that bothered about data
<fruitbag> Is C programming really at the root of many software security issues?
<ikonia_> fruitbag offtopic
<jrib> fruitbag: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place
<ikonia_> fruitbag #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia_> too slow my figners
<jrib> my fingers > your figners
<drewzf> ikonia: What package should I download to obtain 'networking'
<ikonia_> drewzf none
<drewzf> ikonia: Will netwox do it?
<ikonia_> no
<drewzf> ikonia: How do I get the networking package then?
<fruitbag> Very well.
<ikonia_> you should have it
<drewzf> But I don't.
<UAnon> drewzf, I believe you should check whether your Ethernet card is detected altogether
<ikonia_> how do you no
<ikonia_> know
<|NewUser|> ikonia_: on the grub prompt i typed "find /boot/grub/stage1" then its show me two result 1."(hd0,6) this is my Ubuntu Volume And 2."(hd0,7) And this One is Fat file system
<drewzf> ikonia: Because when I do dpkg-reconfigure networking it says "Unknown package: networking"
<ikonia_> drewzf because that may not be the package name
<drewzf> Then why would it be installed to /etc/init.d/networking ?
<subMacrolize> I'm having trouble extracting music from my iPod.
<ikonia_> drewzf thats just an init script
<drewzf> And no, my ethernet card isn't being detected.
<Seveas> !find /etc/init.d/networking
<jrib> drewzf: netbase  owns that file
<ikonia_> drewzf thats a kernel issue
<ubotu> File /etc/init.d/networking found in netbase
<|NewUser|> ikonia_ : after that i set root (hd0,6)
<Seveas> drewzf, package is netbase
<UAnon> drewzf, then google and resolve the issue with detecting your ethernet card
<|NewUser|> ikonia_ : after that setup that partition?
<ikonia_> |NewUser| setup is your boot DISK not partition
<ikonia_> eggauah: (hd0)
<ikonia_> oops
<LightCatcher> How do I learn more about this find command you just used on ubotu that just blew my mind?
<ikonia_> example (hd0)
<UAnon> LightCatcher, try "man find"
<jrib> !ubotu | LightCatcher , you might be interested in apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com package content search, but info about ubotu:
<ubotu> LightCatcher , you might be interested in apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com package content search, but info about ubotu:: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LightCatcher> thank you
<LightCatcher> I was just amazed that you could make ubotu do it for us
<bafoc> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<apollo13> moin, how kann I add a route (or whatever) to get another gateway for one ip, example: my computer ist 10.0.0.3 the default gw is 10.0.0.54, if I request the ip 10.3.2.1 I want to use the gateway 10.0.0.33 any idea how to do this. If no, it would be enough to use a different gateway for one single port (all traffic normal, smtp other gateway)
<UAnon> LightCatcher, ubotu is an IRC bot which is scripted to accept "commands" from users and return information which is sometimes processed internally and the results are thus dynamic
<sbn> How can you clean an dvd-rw in ubuntu?
<LightCatcher> UAnon: Yes, I know what ubotu is, Thank you! I just didn't know that particular command was available, in other words I didn't realize how powerful ubotu was.
<Pollywog> who was looking for "wish" command, are you still here?
<fr500> is there something like this for linux http://www.orb.com/
<fr500> ?
<Faolchu> Are there any console multiple-IM clients that allow multiple accounts on a single protocol? Centericq offers multi-protocols, but no multi-accounts on any one protocol.
<Pollywog> clusty you still here?
<tier`> ... grr
<alphagamma> Hi I was wondering if anyone could offer advice about installing DVD / win codecs. I've been on google and played around for a while. The freecontrib archives seem down still...
<lvalue> hi, "ifconfig sit3 up" gives me "sit3: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" what did i do wrong ?
<predaeus> alphagamma: I think one needs libdvdcss2 to play dvds.
<fr500> !streaming video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fr500> is there any software to do streaming  video easly from linux?
<tier`> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/59217 ... anyone know anything about this bug? the gstreamer package was already installed when i started getting these settings daemon errors
<fr500> like www.orb.com
<dyrne> fr500: vlc makes this pretty easy
<fr500> dyrne: but have you seen orb?
<fr500> dyrne: i mean the whole package like that
<dyrne> fr500: never seen orb before
<fr500> it pretty good software
<fr500> should try it
<haxality> hey all.
<haxality> having a weird error pop up on boot. something about 'module not found: scanPCI'
<KlasRudian> haxality dmesg
<KlasRudian> what does it say?
<KlasRudian> about the error?
<haxality> I already tried greping my dmesg for it and it doesn't have anything
<KlasRudian> grep (EE)
<KlasRudian> grep (WW)
<haxality> ?
<Rambo3> haxality, do you have any unused PCI device?
<haxality> hmmm.
<haxality> what do you mean by unused PCI device?
<haxality> I mean, I know what you mean by PCI device, but what do you mean by unused
<KlasRudian> dmesg | grep (EE)
<Rambo3> do an lspci and look for unknown
<KlasRudian> dmesg | grep (WW)
<haxality> I can't use grep with parantheses
<KlasRudian> :O
<haxality> it thinks it's a regex expression
<haxality> one sec I'll put it in quotes
<haxality> nada
<KlasRudian> aaa wait
<KlasRudian> i'm thinking about xorg.conf
<KlasRudian> sorry my bad
<haxality> hahaha
<KlasRudian> rofl
<haxality> it's all good
<KlasRudian> lspci
<KlasRudian> does it give you any complete unknow device ?
<haxality> hmmmm I don't think so
<haxality> no it sees everything
<haxality> even the obscure-ass toshiba SD card reader
<Gnomer[q] > Hey folks, need a bit of help with graphics
<Gnomer[q] > Zaggynl, ;)
<haxality> is there a way to view the bootup output
<majimu> hola
<mindstate> having some trouble getting the java plugin to work with swiftfox..  all my other firefox plugins show up in about:plugins but not java .. java does show up in firefox though..any help?
<Rambo3> dmesg is your bootup output
<Zaggynl> Gnomer[q] , (:>
<Rambo3> has
<haxality> ah but it's not, Rambo3
<haxality> I mean, it is, but it doesn't have 100% of the bootup output
<Gnomer[q] > My system just requires me to reinstall the nVidia driver every time I start
<Gnomer[q] > Otherwise, X fails
<haxality> one sec though lemme sift through dmesg
<KlasRudian> haxality is there anything that's not working propely on you machine then??
<bafoc> Gnomer[q] : Did you use the ubuntu gui, or did you download the nvidia installer from their website?
<haxality> hmmm
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, from the website.
<haxality> afaik, everything is fine
<KlasRudian> or is it just a modul it tryes to load and you don't have that hardware??
<Gnomer[q] > I needed the video accelerator :)
<bafoc> hmm, that's what I used and it works perfect...
<bafoc> hmm
<UbunAnon> Seveas, <3
<bafoc> Ya me to.. to run beryl
<bafoc> :-)
<haxality> KlasRudian: if I had to venture a guess, that would be it
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, It complains at X about the kernel module
<Seveas> UbunAnon, I'm warning you. Last person who stalked me ended with a k-line
<bafoc> Gnomer[q] : Can you BCC me your xorg.conf
<UbunAnon> Seveas, Im not stalking you its you who is harassing me, a kline is more than welcome though
<Phaqui_> Is anyone in here able to help me with my teamspeak problem? You see, I can't seem to be able to talk, or hear anything.
<dyrne> Phaqui: other than that its working fine? :)
<bafoc> Gnomer[q] : I'm guessing you didn't see any errors during the nvidia install like when it started building the driver with your kernel source?
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, no errors
<Gnomer[q] > I'm about to pastebin the conf for you.
<haxality> KlasRudian: I guess my next question is where can I find the list of modules that are loaded on boot
<Phaqui> yea, it seems to be working fine, the only problem is.. well, yeah, I can't use it for anything since I can't speak nor listen!
<bafoc> Gnomer[q] : That's a big file.... would flood the screen
<KlasRudian> well
<linux_> 1
<KlasRudian> "/etc/modules" one place
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, it's text :/
<Gnomer[q] > Pastebin = Website
<Gnomer[q] > I'm actually using nopaste though
<Gnomer[q] > Link to the conf in the notice.
<bafoc> Ah, ok.. cool never heard of it... ( guess I'm begining to be an oldtimer of linux and stuff :-) )
<Shane-S> not sure what happened, but runnng /etc/init.d/apache start or restart, I get an an error can not chown /var/lock/apache2, any idea why it is doing that, what the default permissions and mod should be on that folder?
<bafoc> msg me the link
<haxality> KlasRudian: any way I can search through all the text files on my system?
<KlasRudian> ??
<Shane-S> I just installed it from synaptic and modded my conf file
<haxality> I'll just search for 'scanpci' and see what comes up
<bafoc> sure hax grep -lir
<haxality> oh, how I love grep
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, get it?
<bafoc> No bro sorry
<bafoc> I'm using BitchX
<bafoc> :-)
<Gnomer[q] > Sigh.
<Gnomer[q] > DCC?
<bafoc> sure
<pestilence> mediaplayerconnectivity plugin for firefox kicks ass!
<haxality> pestilence: yes.
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, meh. http://rafb.net/p/Iqh6IL11.html
<Gnomer[q] > To lazy, there is the link.
<pestilence> i can watch all the games at the same time :-D
<haxality> haha
<bafoc> cool got it
<bafoc> one sec
<alphagamma> predaeus et al, I know I need libdvdcss2 & w32codecs to play dvds and windows media files respectively. The issue is fining/getting a repository to work or finding a location where the packages can be downloaded
<jenda> Hmm... I do translations... Is there a way I could have Ubuntu restore a translating session in full, so I wouldn't have to open and resize four windows individually? This would involve one pdf viewer at the top of teh screen, one OO.org window at the bottom, one OO.org fullscreened in the background and a browser open at my dictionary...
<jenda> Tips?
<pestilence> alphagamma: you can get the codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<Gnomer[q] > pestilence, or automatix <.<
<welch> i have not had any luck getting my onboard wireless hardware to work in ubuntu, everything i read seems to say my cause is hopeless. do any of you know where i can look for a driver?
<pestilence> alphagamma: although they won't be in deb format, you just have put the contents of the archive in /usr/lib/win32
<alphagamma> cheers I'll check that up
<UbunAnon> I just got a weird error anyone has an idea what just happened?
<bafoc> :Gnomer, can you pipe the error to a file and send that over....
<daubs> welch, what wifi card do you have?
<haxality> welch: what card do you have?
<alphagamma> pestilence, what location should I put the DVD codecs in
<UbunAnon> grep: 01010011.01100101.01110110.01100101.01100001.01110011.00100000.01101100.01101111.01110110.01100101.01110011.00100000.01110100.01101000.01100101.00100000.01100011.00110000.01100011.01101011.: No such file or directory
<welch> i cannot find that information on the emachines site
<LightCatcher> Is there a way to make it so I can see who's nicknames are registered or not in Gaim?
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, to be honest I'm not sure how to recreate the error like that.
<haxality> welch: what model computer do you have?
<Pollywog> pestilence what is that plugin exactly?
<welch> emachines m2352
<Pollywog> it lets you watch tv ?
<haxality> alright give me one second
<bafoc> Xorg -configure and then follow what it says
<bafoc> from command prompt
<UbunAnon> That is so weird, gep gives me random error strings now its "536576656173206C6F76657320746865206330636B00"
<UbunAnon> Anyone seen anything remotely familiar "%53%65%76%65%61%73%20%6C%6F%76%65%73%20%74%68%65%20%63%30%63%6B%00" ?
<predaeus> UbunAnon, what are you doing?
<bafoc> UbunAnon: whats your command line you are typing?
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, xorg -configure isn't a command :/
<bafoc> "X" not "x"
<bafoc> caps X
<bafoc> just as I typed it above
<|NewUser|> ikonia u there?
<Gnomer[q] > Sigh, it's going to make me kill this x session
<Gnomer[q] > V.v
<bafoc> hmm, oh yeah, it will
<UbunAnon> I was trying to compile some package manually, Sakecvo ECS for Gentoo but its giving me those errors
<bafoc> sorry, forgot to mention that
<estupendocero> I want to use an ipod nano as removable storage, like a thumb drive, but ubuntu isn't recognizing it like it should. I've tried restarting the machine with the device connected, to no avail. This has always been an issue with USB storage devices, but it's neverbeen mission-critical till now.
<Huffalump> Does anyone have experience with ntfs-3g?   I have it installed, but was unable to find out how to search/probe for NTFS partitions.  The instructions on the official site seem to imply that you should automagically know /dev/hda1/foo/bar ... but I don't.  What's the advice here on how to get a list of the partitions (plural, in my case)?
<UbunAnon> 123145166145141163040154157166145163040164150145040143060143153
<dalespc> is there web site of ubuntu vid how to
<estupendocero> Can I manually mount it?
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, couldn't I just check the log files for xorg?
<UbunAnon> estupendocero, thats weird it does recognize my 5G Ipod
<bafoc> Sure, send that over
<Rep0rter> Hi how do you open a .rar archives ?
<Huffalump> dalespc, how to what?  be specific, if you can.  Ubuntu is easy.
<dyrne> Rep0rter: install unrar   the nonfree one
<Rep0rter> ok
<|NewUser|> ikonia: still same problem with the grub :< i am dont know about grub more.. i used Ubuntu first time :<
<dyrne> Rep0rter: syntax is just: unrar e file.rar
<estupendocero> UbunAnon, yeah, it's never recognized any usb storage device. I remember I've manually mounted thumb drives in the past, but it's supposed to just recognize as soon as it plugs in, right?
<dalespc> i am looking for how to in video
<UbunAnon> Thats what it does with mine thus yes estupendocero
<Huffalump> dalespc, a video of how to..... how to what?
<bafoc> Gnomer[q] : try something for me... just a hunch
<dalespc> i want to know linux i like this but need to learn it
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, name it.
<bafoc> ls /dev/input/mice
<Huffalump> dalespc, I understand you're saying you are very new to linux.  That's great!  What are you trying to learn how to do?
<bafoc> or ls -al /dev/input/mice
<UbunAnon> estupendocero, Seveas was able to auto mount his USB powered dildo-thumb-drive, so its definitely something wrong with your system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0cdfjj1.cable.mindspring.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, this would work better if it were in PM
<bafoc> sure, PM me
<dalespc> i have a game called second life and want to install it
<estupendocero> UbunAnon, what could be causing it?
<bafoc> :-)
<Odd_Bloke> Hi guys, whenever I try to play certain avis, I get "[mp3 @ 0xef7bb0] Header missing skipping one byte." spammed out to the screen and some static-y audio output (though video is fine). I assume I'm missing a codec, but don't know where to look. Playback of MP3 files is fine.
<estupendocero> I'd be happy just to manually mount it for now
<bafoc> I may need to use xchat..
<bafoc> brb
<Gnomer[q] > bafoc, k.
<Gnomer[q] > One sec, need to register
<Gnomer[q] > OR switch nicks
<Huffalump> dalespc, I found some instructions.... the commentary is not English, but if you run the line commands... it doesn't look hard.  http://www.ubuntugames.org/SecondLife
<Huffalump> dalespc, basically, you need to download second life.  then open a Terminal (where you put in the line commands).  and --it seems-- enter these commands.  presto!
<alienseer23> !wine
<dalespc> ok thanks
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<PriceChild> dalespc, it works perfectly... just download their client, extract it, then run ./SecondLife inside it and it launches fine
<ScribbleJ> Hello brilliant people.  I installed xubuntu using debootstrap, and installed konqueror using apt, and my install of Konqueror has a blank "tools" menu.  Any idea what I need to install to fix that?
<Huffalump> thanks, Price
<PriceChild> dalespc, no need to compile or anything
<dalespc> ok
<_Luks> have someone ever used VIrtualBox ?
<|NewUser|> can anyone help me with GRUB? i am new i dont know how to fix my GRUB again .. i have Three OS installed in my system. plz if anycan help i really thanksfull.. i just booted my system through Ubuntu-Desktop CD
<Huffalump> dalespc, anything else you need help doing?
<Shane-S> I asked a question earlier about Apache, but had a connection issue, did anyone answer me?
<dyrne> !grub| |NewUser| start here. just ask if you have questions
<ubotu> |NewUser| start here. just ask if you have questions: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Huffalump> Shane-s, have you tried #apache ?
<|NewUser|> dyrne: i real almost all info but dont understand it how to fix it again :< i tried something but.. same problem.. my GRUB give me same problem when i reboot
<_Luks> have someone ever used VIrtualBox ?
<|NewUser|> *d
<Shane-S> yeah I asked in there, no answer yet, but all I did was change the apache2.conf and restarted it and then it started erroring on a chown of /var/lock/apache2/ so I am not sure it is apache or the systme
<|NewUser|> dyrne: on the grub prompt i typed "find /boot/grub/stage1" then its show me two result 1."(hd0,6) this is my Ubuntu installed partition And 2."(hd0,7) And this One is Fat file system
<eBs|Jack> is there anything i can pass to the kernel at boot time to skip fsck?
<Odd_Bloke> eBs|Jack: Why?
<_Luks> have someone ever used VIrtualBox ?
<c0nv1ct> has anyone been able to get lm-sensors working? i get "General parse error" when running sensors
<eBs|Jack> Odd_Bloke it freezes at 57%
* logik-bomb back
<Crazytom> mbac, i tried that noacpi option and it still hung right here [17179580.368000]  PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5
<Crazytom> [17179580.368000]  Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
<Crazytom> [17179580.368000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT] 
<dyrne> |NewUser|: new if ubuntu is on hd0,6 then from livecd id do: 'sudo grub' then at grub> do 'root hd(0,5)' then type setup hd(0)
<eBs|Jack> I would rather boot into the gui and do it from there.
<DerDieDasTim> hi
<dyrne> |NewUser|: if that doesnt give errors then the only problem would be with the menu.lst
<Rambo3> dyre?
<Reschat> I need some help with changing the gedit's default settings
<estupendocero> USB storage devices (particularly an ipod) don't automagically show up on the desktop when plugged in. In looking for solutions, all the info I've been able to find simply says they will do this, so no worries. How can I manually mount it?
<|NewUser|> dyrne: what is my livecd id ? means how can i recognized it?
<DerDieDasTim> hmm... kann hier auch wer deutsch?
<Tomcat1> hi. where i can find schedule for 7.04?
<dyrne> |NewUser|: i dont understand.
<Rob_> hello all i would like some help
<dyrne> |NewUser|: uuid?
<|NewUser|> dyrne: i set root (hd0,6) it is ok?
<Shane-S> here is a question as the default user on ubuntu I try and open file with gedit, but it will not allow saving as it does not have permission. Root is disabled by default correct? If so how do I make my user able to open the files and folders?
<killemall> morning guys
<rullie> hey, ubuntu ops, can u unban Seveass
<PriceChild> Tomcat1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule further questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<PriceChild> rullie, No
<ScribbleJ> Shane-S, you want sudo
<estupendocero> Rob_, jest ask, if someone knows the answer, they will reply
<Rambo3> rullie, Seveas, you mean
<Shane-S> well how do I used gedit via the GUI w/ sudo?
<PriceChild> Rambo3, no
<Shane-S> I know I can use a terminal
<Rambo3> haha ok
<dyrne> |NewUser|: yeah i thought your ubuntu was on hda6 but seems its hda7 so that is fine
<Shane-S> but, strictly through the gui
<Pici> Shane-S: gksudo gedit /path/file
<poncho1> shane-s sudo gedit filename
<killemall> even tho i add listen_port=1000 in vsftpd.conf, its still allowing connections on port21, but not 1000
<Rambo3> keeo him baned
<Rob_> i just loaded mepis i want to see my win 2k network how do i do it
<Shane-S> as the command line waits for me to close gedit before it releases the command line back to me
<killemall> oh maybe i should try a port greater than 1025
<jacekowski> why 18:36 -!- 1 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@user-0cdfjj1.cable.mindspring.com [by Seveas!n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas, 782 secs ago]  - he is banned?
<Pici> Shane-S: then put & after the command
<PriceChild> Shane-S, yes, although if you type an & at the end, it gives it back
<Shane-S> ahh ok
<Pici> jacekowski: Contact the person who banned him (Seveas) about that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@aaoj129.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Reschat> How do I turn on "Always Autocheck Spelling" in gedit?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip109.217.iasl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<|NewUser|> dyrne; when i type root (hd0,6) on prompt. msg comes "filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83"
<Shane-S> was wondering cause I want to open all my config files up, but was only able to do one at a time
<rizhun> Hello, can anyone tell me the commands to run to restart X?
<Yggdrasil> rizhun ctrl - alt -bkspc
<Pici> rizhun: From a terminal or from inside xwindows?
<|NewUser|> dyrne: now "setup" what?
<rizhun> terminal - for a sciprt
<Reschat> Does anybody know how to change the gedit default spellcheck-language?
<rizhun> * script
<PriceChild> rizhun, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Yggdrasil> there it is
<dyrne> |NewUser|: yeah the setup hd(0) will write to the mbr
<rizhun> Thanks guys.
<kouga> rizuh /etc/init.d/gdm restart or ctr+alt+baclslash
<jacekowski> Seveas: wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@aaoh3.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, damn too quick for me :(
<dyrne> |NewUser|: my syntax may be a little off ive been using lilo since a slack install been to lazy to change it
<jenda> Openoffice doesn't do word completion... anyone know why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*jacekows@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> jenda, lol where?
<jenda> PriceChild: well, in a book I'm translating...
<Jack> is there anything i can pass to the kernel at boot to skip fsck?
<Pici> OO does too much word completion for me...
<jenda> PriceChild: and it contains the word 'detoxification' about a thousand times...
<PriceChild> jenda, I think it will autocomplete dates and things... but not random words :)
<|NewUser|> dyrne: when i type setup (hd0) its shows me succeeded msg n done it? now just reboot?
<ladonna> need help with wireless card install....
<Pici> PriceChild: It does random words....
<PriceChild> Pici, really?
<Crazytom> my ubuntu bootup is hanging and i tried the noacpi boot option but it still hangs
<Pici> PriceChild: Yeah, its odd
<mib> hey guys, I want to install ubuntu on a mac, I got the "ubuntu for mac"-cd by shipping, gut there is no autostart and no button to start the installation. What can I do?
<ladonna> trying to use madwifi, unsure how to install restricted-modules
<Reschat> Does anybody know how to change the gedit default spellcheck-language?
<dyrne> |NewUser|: yeah if you have a problem boot back to livecd and edit menu.lst
<PriceChild> !install | mib
<ubotu> mib: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jenda> whoa... it doesn't even recognise words with spellcheck...
<PriceChild> mib, you have to boot off of the cd... you realise this isn't a windows program?
<bsnider> they finally fixed mplayer this morning
<PriceChild> mib, *mac program
<dyrne> bsnider: ? problem with mplayer
<ladonna> has anyone successfully installed a wifi card on edgy
<colbert> I'm looking for a weather and calculator widget for my desktop, anyone ??
<bsnider> dyrne: not anymore
<jenda> Solarion: OO.org doesn't recognise any words for spellchecking, and doesn't store any words for completion (there is only one stored, and no new ones are added...)
<jenda> Help! :)
<Shane-S> does gedit make files with a ~ after them by default or is that an error somewhere?
<PriceChild> jenda, did you fix beryl btw?
<kalve> colbert: you want a widget that gives you both calculator ADN weather?
<jenda> PriceChild: nope
<jenda> PriceChild: I have no clue how
<Shane-S> like I just edited a file named default, and doing an LS there is now a default~ as well
<PriceChild> Shane-S, those are temporary files and its really annoying! :)
<mib> PriceChild, what do you mean? It's teh first time I set of a OS on a MAc
<bsnider> dyrne: it was a known bug, i read the info on it, but this morning's update fixed it
<Seveas> Shane-S, your editor made a backup
<PriceChild> jenda, i'd suggest trying to remove/rename your current ~/.beryl dir
<Shane-S> k ty
<Seveas> Shane-S, gedit and joe do that, probably others as well
<colbert> kalve: Sorry, lol no I mean I'm looking for widgets for weather and calculator, etc.. individual ones that can be put on desktop and move around and such
<ivx> hey i got one of my friends to try ubuntu, and he decided he didn't like it and just remove the linux partition, now his coomputer won't boot cause of no grub, anyway to fix this?
<jacekowski> Seveas: wtf?
<PriceChild> mib, You can't start the instillation from inside the OS, you need to boot off of the cd
<Shane-S> problem is that will confuse the heck out of apache
<ladonna> simple question, how do I install restricted-modules
<Seveas> sigh
<Shane-S> guess I will stick to PICO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dyrne> bsnider: what id like to see is mplayer switch to mp3lib when it detects a crappily made video so i dont have to -afm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@aaoe235.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<foo> How much bandwidth have you guys seen 1 server push? The hardware I'm working with is a core 2 duo, raid 5 with 3 400GB drives with a 3mware card. Pushing 130mbit continuously.. I see the load at about 70. Server is still responsive, which is good... but iowait is still up there.
<PriceChild> grrr
<ladonna> trying to install madwifi
<Shane-S> gui is just so much nicer :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pici> colbert: Check out gdesklets , I dont know the name of the K compatible version
<bsnider> dyrne: i think that is what was fixed
<Crazytom> my ubuntu bootup is hanging and i tried the noacpi boot option but it still hangs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@aaoe235.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl *!*jacekows@* *!*@aaoh3.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl *!*@aaoj129.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
<winmutt> foo: we have alot of servers with gigabit uplinks
<dyrne> bsnider: oh :)
<|NewUser|> dyrne: after reboot GRUB show me menu 0f OS selection when i try to select Ubuntu or RHEL so msg comes ERROR 17: Cannot mount selected Partition.. same with RHEL too.. but Windows XP selection Working fine.. now what shold i do.. want to use Ubuntu
<bafoc> Pici: KDE uses SuperKaramba...
<bsnider> dyrne: but it has not been able to play mp3s for about a month now
<Pici> bafoc: Thanks
<bafoc> np
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ScribbleJ> ladonna, if you are on Edgy, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<foo> winmutt: Can I PM you? This channel is crazy
<mib> PriceChild: I already tried this, but there is anything like "booting from cd" it's just booting Mac like it normaly does
<AMD> hi
<jenda> gah - fixed. For some reason, english (australia) was the language chosen :/
<bafoc> hi AMD, how is ATI?
<bafoc> hehe
<PriceChild> mib, Im' not familiar with macs, but I'd guess you still have to edit the boot order in the bios
<winmutt> foo: 587.05
<ladonna> ScribbleJ: i was told this sequence to get my wifi card to work
<winmutt> oh wait
<dyrne> |NewUser|: id boot from live cd and 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' then pastebin that so we can look at it
<bafoc> for Mac's you don't use the BIOS to set your Bootable disk
<Reschat> Do anyone know how to change the gedit default spellcheck-language?
<foo> winmutt: What's that? :)
<Pici> mib: Theres a specific key combination you need to press during boot.  I havent touched a mac in years so I dont know what it is.
<dyrne> |NewUser|: er actually /media/hda7/boot/grub/menu.lst
<oopsy> hey
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, what do you disc partitions look like , and that is grun saying ?
<oopsy> I tried using ndiswrapper for my ralink
<Rambo3> the menu
<jacekowski_> Seveas: why you banned me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.2.100.128]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<winmutt> foo:183.16mb/s 95th
<mib> PriceChild: Good idea, but there is nothing like bios like you'd know it from windwos. Do you know how to get into something like bios on a mac?
<oopsy> I tried using ndiswrapper for my ralink, but when I rebooted
<Seveas> that one is getting too annoying
<oopsy> ubuntu doesn't start
<oopsy> it just stays on the booting screen
<Crazytom> ladonna, what kind of card do you have
<AMD> bafoc: A  Little wet behind the ears :)
<alienseer23> hello, if I want a doubble booting machine, is it necessary to install ubuntu after or before windows?
<oopsy> in Configuring Network Interfaces
<foo> winmutt: Ok, so it's pushing 183mbit/sec... what's 95th?
<winmutt> foo: we run mostly debian
<PriceChild> mib, I haven't a clue :) have you checked the install guide on the wiki?
<alienseer23> ((so sad I am installing windows))
<Rambo3> oopsy, doesn't ralink provide native drivers for linux
<winmutt> 95th percentile
<Pici> alienseer23: Easier if you install it after
<PriceChild> mib, That's all I can suggest sorry.
<mib> what would be really helpfull Pici, does anybody know this combination?
<oopsy> Rambo3, I don't know.. does it?
<Pici> mib: I'd try googling for it.
<I3ooI3oo> you hold down "c" to boot from CD on a MAC
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: before my GRUB not Working .. now my GRUB shows me Selection 0f Wchich OS to load. but now
<mib> k, thx
<ladonna> Crazytom: belkin F5D7000 ver.7000
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 : after reboot GRUB show me menu 0f OS selection when i try to select Ubuntu or RHEL so msg comes ERROR 17: Cannot mount selected Partition.. same with RHEL too.. but Windows XP selection Working fine.. now what shold i do.. want to use Ubuntu
<alienseer23> Pici, what do I have to do if I install Ubuntu first?
<Rob_> i am soo lost can i have a coach just loaded mepis
<ladonna> Crazytom: tried ndiswrapper w/bcmwl5 did not work
<Seveas> Rob_, try the mepis channels/forums
<Rambo3> oopsy, http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html , take a look at ubuntuforums too
<winmutt> foo: you take all the 5 min data points over a month, order them by size and pick the 95th percenile
<Rob_> how where
<Pici> alienseer23: You may need to reinstall grub after you install windows
<bafoc> alienseer23: you have to dd the first 512K blocks from your boot sector and save it to a file...
<winmutt> foo: its how real hosting is billed
<Pici> alienseer23: actually you WILL need to reinstall grub
<winmutt> foo: some marketing weasel came up with it for sure
<ladonna> Crazytom: also tried ndiswrapper w/ driver on cd (XP and 98)
<jacekows1i_> Seveas: please answer
<bafoc> alienseer23: do a google search for dual booting linux and windows, there are tons of docs out there
<alienseer23> I won't have to do this if I can get WINE to run, but wine will not install anything?!?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@apn-99-90.gprspla.plusgsm.pl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jace*!*@*]  by Seveas
<alienseer23> so, all I would have to do is reinstall grub?
<winmutt> when you aggregate alot of 95th customrs into one line you get about a 12-15% markup off the bat
<bafoc> Pici: only if you want to use grub as your bootloader
<ladonna> Crazytom: I thought it used a broadcom chipset, but apparently not
<Crazytom> ladonna, shouldn't need ndiswrapper on a broadcom chip
<Horizon> mib: for mac you need to do cmd-opt-O-F
<Horizon> on boot
<Pici> bafoc: Most people do.
<mib> I got it. it's "c"!
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, press e to edit  ubuntu line at grub and tell me what it says , also paritions of you disc , is ubuntu on extended , or primery
<cableguy> hi
<Rob_> can someone coach me in a single im window
<cableguy> can someone help me please?
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: ubuntu is on Extended
<PriceChild> Just ask your question and see cableguy :)
<cableguy> i have a problem with my intel graphics card
<cableguy> :)
<ladonna> Crazytom: I used ndiswrapper on another belkin w/bcmwl5 worked as advertised. that is why im confused
<bafoc> Pici: installing grub after you have installed windows from CD... that's harder than installing windows first, then linux :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Unknown]  by Seveas
<cableguy> whenever i run 3d games it causes my system to freeze
<Pici> bafoc: I had already suggested to him to install linux second, he wanted to know what to do if he did it in the other order.
<Rob_> how can i connect linux to a windows network to see shares
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  ok is it on first extended ?
<Crazytom> ladonna, what is the card doing
<I3ooI3oo> pici samba is one way
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: no it is on no 6
<winmutt> foo: http://graphs.national-net.com/graphs/5996b5fb4a1f6becfdf7ada6501fdfa6m2.png
<Pici> I3ooI3oo: Eh?
<brianMan> Rob_: By using Samba (smbmount)
<winmutt> that server peaked over 211
<ladonna> Crazytom: nothing, it doesnt even show in networking just modem and wired. I'm using the wired connection now....
<I3ooI3oo> program called SAMBA
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, so you have one partition on extended then Ubuntu ?
<bishopek> Hello. I have a problem with gnome-ppp/wvdial with nozomi. I have o Globetrotter Fusion+ card and gnome-ppp is somehow not working. Here is the output: http://rafb.net/p/zuNrg995.html - What could be wrong? Is it because the differences in the commands?
<Pici> I3ooI3oo: I know, I didnt ask anything though ;)
<winmutt> foo: its a single xeon p4
<winmutt> lolz
<I3ooI3oo> soory it was rob_
<dkbg> I'm having some issues after setting up WPA2, it works perfectly, but I always have to restart the interfaces (/etc/init.d/networking restart) after I log in for it to connect
<I3ooI3oo> scroll got me
<winmutt> 1gb ram
<bafoc> Pici: hehe, hard lessons.... all I can say is go for it :-)
<ladonna> Crazytom: ndiswrapper -l bcmwl5 invalid driver. tried driver off the cd, loaded fine but no connection
<Crazytom> ladonna, what about ifconfig -a
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 i have 2 partitions for vfat. 1 partition for RHEL , 1 partition for Ubuntu And 1 for swap
* mode/#ubuntu [-d Unknown]  by Seveas
<ladonna> Crazytom: what info too extract?
<bishopek> Anyone?
<Rob_> Samba ?????? where how?
<Dr_willis> For a good samba background Install 'sudo apt-get install  samba-doc '  and read the Books that wil/usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/using_samba " and " /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/ " docs WELL worth reading. l be in ..   "
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  [Windows /dev/hda1 ]    [ {RHEL dev/hda5} , {UBUNTU /dev/hda6 } ....] *extended
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Crazytom> ladonna, does the card show up?
<Rob_> english please   or  slowly for a newbie
<ladonna> Crazytom: eth0  Link encap:Ethernet
<admin__> aiuto
<ladonna> Crazytom: lo Link encap:Local Loopback
<Horizon> Crazytom: for the bcmwl5 driver wouldn't fwcutter work?
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: on Grub screen i press "e" there is 5 options . "1 root (hd0,8)" "2. Kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.15-28-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro quiet splash." "3 initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-28-386" "4 savedefulat" "5 boot"
<Dr_willis> Rob_,  install those packages.. read theose digital books.. will explain all about samba.. in all its details.. Of coure if you got some Specific/simple  needs well - others here may help you
<ladonna> Crazytom: sit0 Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<estupendocero> So ubuntu isn't autodetecting usb drives, does anyone know a fix or a workaround? I just need this thing mounted.
<Dr_willis> estupendocero,  mount it manually
<rizhun> Guys, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" just sends me to a blank screen with a cursor... But it's not a terminal, I can type, but no commands work.  Is there another way?
<Rob_> ty so far dr wil
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: its ok all partitions u said that its right.
<estupendocero> Dr_willis, I'm perfectly willing to do that. Where is it? How?
<Crazytom> Horizon, thanks i couldn't remember how i did my firmware
<Crazytom> ladonna, have you installed fwcutter?
<Shane-S> new to Ubunut/Linux what area in the gooey or command via shell can I issue to make it release and renew an IP
<bishopek> Does anyone know what's with the gnome-ppp?
<Pabl0Escobar> Seveas: might I aks, just curiosity, why did You ban jacekowski ?
<ladonna> Crazytom: sorry, no idea?
<PriceChild> Pabl0Escobar, troll
<PriceChild> Pabl0Escobar, best you don't ask again ;)
<Dr_willis> estupendocero,  i got to go to work.. id say google for some mount howto/tutorials. its not hard.
<Dr_willis> estupendocero,  may want to try here first
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, press "e" to change a line in there . and change  root (hd0,5) . enter to save changes * temporery
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> bye all
<Pabl0Escobar> ok, I won't :D
<Crazytom> bcm43xx-fwcutter is the package name
<Crazytom> ladonna, bcm43xx-fwcutter is the package name
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, do the same for kernel line root=/dev/hda6
<ladonna> Crazytom: i need to install this for the card to work?
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, when you are done go to top line and press b
<Crazytom> estupendocero, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266 try here
<sputnik2012> Hi all, My kernel can't find it's modules. uname -r gives 2.6.20.1-custom but the modules are compiled in the /lib/modules/2,6,20.1 directory.  ls -l gives their  time of creaton, how can I set the module dir?
<Crazytom> ladonna, it sounds like you don't have firmware installed... so yes
<sputnik2012> or recompile the kernel with it's proper name?
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 : there is Error 15: File Not Found
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, syntax error
<ladonna> Crazytom: okay, install bcm43xx-fwcutter, ndiswrapper, load driver and configure?
<Crazytom> ladonna, you already have ndiswrapper installed right?
<|NewUser|> root (hd0,5) Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xb kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.15-28-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro quit splash Error 15: file not found
<|NewUser|> Rambo3*
<ladonna> Crazytom: yes
<Nitro> I got a little problem, my mousewheel has just recently started to be a bit "laggy".
<estupendocero> Crazytom, I have seen that link. It doesn't help. It assumes that the device will be autodetected. What I want is to type $ mount xxxxxxx /media/usb, I just need to know what goes in the xxxxx's.
<bluffer_> well i need to compile this on ubuntu can some one point to me what i need to aptget to compile this driver ?http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linux/3c90x-102.tar.gz
<eigenlambda> kgyz.  so 'apt-get remove sun-java5-bin' hangs on postrm.  how to pull out the postrm script, do it manually, and then mark the package as removed?
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, try hd0,6 and root=/dev/hda7
<eigenlambda> postrm hangs. plz advz.
<ladonna> Crazytom: i would like to start from scratch though
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: its opened :P
<Crazytom> ladonna, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 : thankx alot man.. now tell me how to fix this setting permenant?
<massctrl> yowz, the motherboard of my laptop changed, giving my nic another mac, .. udev now maps it to eth1 instead of eth0, ... where  can I find where my old mac address is mapped to eth0 ?
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, start terminal
<eigenlambda> apt is hanging.  plz advz.
<PriceChild> eigenlambda, patience
<Jasperk> hey hi i am newbie in linux...and i don't know how install my scann and my keyboard and webcam....some of you know a page with some good tutorial with that information......please!!
<ladonna> Crazytom: i tried this before, when i  lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation I get something different
<dkbg> after configuring WPA2 by following the tutorial here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834, I need to restart my network everytime I log in, any ideas?
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: not open give me prompt root@freddy# im on root
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, do you know linux ?
<Rambo3> well
<Rambo3> and vi
<ladonna> Crazytom:  lspci: Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)
<PriceChild> |NewUser|, Best not to use a root terminal
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 : some info 0f vi and nano pico.
<PriceChild> !sudo > |NewUser|
<dkbg> I've confirmed its WPA2 that's causing the trouble since removing encryption, it works automatically
<|NewUser|> ya PriceChild
<belyle> howdy all, I'm using gaim beta 6 and my system keeps wanting me to "upgrade" to gaim beta3-ubuntu.  I've tried locking the package version in synaptic, but it still insists that I need to upgrade.  It wouldn't be a big deal, really, except when I 'upgrade,' the AIM/ICQ plugin no longer works/loads.  Is there a way to hardcode/blacklist the gaim update so it will stop bugging me about it?
<|NewUser|> no im in freddy@freddy
<Rambo3> PriceChild, thats safe mode
<estupendocero> I'm trying to mount this ipod - it's not in fstab, it's not in mtab, it doesn't autodetect, and I can't find anything online. What gives?
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 : now im on on propmt freddy@freddy$
<Rambo3> type tartx
<Rambo3> startx
<PriceChild> Rambo3, Its definitely not a good idea to start a root X ;)
<Pollywog> if I chmod 600 my /boot/grub/menu.lst will my machine still boot?  I think it will but I am unsure
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<Rambo3> ok
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  type : /etc/init.d/gdm start
<|NewUser|> ya X server start i type sudo startx
<|NewUser|> i m on terminal
<eigenlambda> oic... lol
<eigenlambda> postrm scripts are hidden in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  type : gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<eigenlambda> so all i need to do is run those commands manually, and delete the script there hehe
<Crazytom> ladonna, how did you conclude it was a broadcom chip?
<bishopek> I have a problem with gnome-ppp/wvdial with nozomi. I have o Globetrotter Fusion+ card and gnome-ppp is somehow not working. Here is the output: http://rafb.net/p/zuNrg995.html - What could be wrong? Is it because the differences in the commands?
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: gksudo:3741: GtK-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<BouRne> how to disable the boot splash screen-windowsxp-like ?
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  type : gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<ladonna> Crazytom:  i wasnt sure, it is the same as the other belkin i have that uses a broadcom chipset
<Rambo3> since you are root
<eigenlambda> fortunately, dpkg is more open than gnome as to what its up to
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: ya file is not open is not .list its .lst
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 now its open.
<ladonna> Crazytom:  the driver that was on the cd did not work with ndiswrapper either, is this of any consequence?
<LightCatcher_> is it "safe" to run programs (like firefox and gaim) while ubuntu is installing updates?
<Pollywog> Light in general, yes
<Crazytom> ladonna, same version card?
<Pollywog> LightCatcher_:  in general, yes
<Rambo3> change groot  to 0.6 then scroll down and change parameters as you did on boot
<Rambo3> ,
<Pollywog> LightCatcher_: unlike that other OS
<ladonna> Crazytom:  not sure, sorry. that is why I was tring to use madwifi becaus ei thought this card uses a different chipset
<LightCatcher> pollywog: Thanks. What if firefox and gaim themselves are being updated?
<Pollywog> LightCatcher: in that case, better to stop them and then update
<LightCatcher> thank you
<Husio> hello
<BouRne> how to disable the boot splash screen-windowsxp-like ?
<ladonna> Crazytom:  when using bcmwl5 i received invalid driver. when using the driver from the cd with ndiswrapper, the driver loads but the card does not show up anywhere
<Crazytom> ladonna, any chance that you could try the other card?
<Pollywog> Bourne in kdm?
<Jasperk> hey nobody know some page with information about install drivers....
<Husio> which idiot has banned half of polish ubuntu users?
<ladonna> Crazytom:  the other card is installed in another system
<BouRne> Pollywog: no, like when it boots... and loads the system....
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 : dont understand the file :< means on start There is 5 options to set
<jrib> Husio: try #ubuntu-ops but you should consider using a more friendly attitude
<ladonna> Crazytom:  that is why im confused. i tried the exact same procedures on this card as i did on the card that is functional
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: title. Root. kernel. initrd. savedefault. boot
<Husio> hey, someone allready tryed to speak to those dude...
<Pollywog> Bourne: I think that is in grub if I understand you correctly
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: i set the kernel parameter?
<Husio> and he said that it's ok
<Husio> so... no comments
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  root(hd0,6)
<BouRne> Pollywog: hmmmmm.....
<Crazytom> ladonna, you can't swap temporarily?
<PriceChild> Husio, #ubuntu-ops We are aware of your concerns
<BouRne> Pollywog: i will take a look at that
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  and root=/dev/hda7 on all
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: okie
<Pollywog> and in kdm there are two ways to disable the boot splash you see when kdm starts
<Rambo3> and groot(0,6)
<Pollywog> depending on the version of KDE
<ladonna> Crazytom:  what are you suggesting? trying to determine if its the card or the something else?
<Crazytom> ladonna yes, I'm over my head here if anyone else wants to take over.
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, groot=(hd0,6)
<Rambo3> only one
<bryguy_> I'm trying to get Ubuntu or Fedora installed on an old thinkpad.  Boots only from floppy or hard drive, no cdrom drive.  It has a nonbootable usb port, and I have a 1GB USB disk.
<ladonna> Crazytom:  im going to swap cards, are you going to be avail.....
<bryguy_> Any ideas?
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 groot Whats that?
<Crazytom> ladonna, i have about thirty cards so i just changed until i got one that worked
<CharlieChester> anyone know if there are currently problems with the ubuntu repositories. Cant refresh.
<czester> PriceChild: http://wklej.org/id/e81bf91f42 yeah
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, use search
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pollywog> CharlieChester: works for me here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/cheester]  by PriceChild
<topgun553> hello
<topgun553> could someone help me with something?
<Crazytom> ladonna, i'll be here for a bit i'm trying to get my computer to boot in under ten minutes
<ladonna> Crazytom:  i have an extra D-Link AirPlus Xtreme DWL-G520 H/W Ver::B2 F/W Ver::3.1.6 will this work?
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 : ya get it change it to (hd0,6)
<Crazytom> ladonna, what chipset is it
<Crazytom> Does anyone know if ubuntu will hotplug wireless cards?
<ladonna> Crazytom:  not sure i think it is atheros
<topgun553> Hey Could someone tell me how to set up my Wireless Router (Linksys) with Ubuntu so no one can steal my internet?
<ladonna> Crazytom:  is there a way to confirm on the card?
<CharlieChester> Pollywog: thanks.
<LightCatcher> CharlieChester: I was having problems with the canadian repos the other day, so I removed "ca." from all of them.
<Rambo3> topgun553, wire it
<Valdebbo> How can I add IRC channels to my "favourites" in XChat?
<Rambo3> !WPA > topgun553
<ladonna> Crazytom:  im so confused, ive been trying to get this to work for 2 weeks
<PriceChild> Valdebbo, XChat > network list > choose your network then press "Edit..."
<metres>  Hi all I have problem installing kaffeine under a 32bits chroot I got these errors : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10497/
<PriceChild> Valdebbo, you can add them there :)
<Valdebbo> Thanks, PriceChild!
<topgun553> Rambo3, I don't even know what I would need on that page
<topgun553> Is there an easy thing to change in the admin of a linksys router only to let my laptop have wireless?
<dyrne> topgun553: mac filtering?
<CharlieChester> strange. websterwoord, milone, pretty much any third party ones are failing
<bafoc> is there a google bot setup on freenode or on this channel?
<Valdebbo> I'd recommend setting WPA, disabling SSID transmit and applying MAC filtering.
<Rambo3> topgun553, open firefox type wiki wpa
<topgun553> dyrne, whats mac filtering?
<grantgm> topgun553: yea, mac address filtering is probably the best way
<colbert> Has anyone here tried to view Quicktime movies on apple.com/quicktime?? If I load a page  that links to HD Trailers, firefox freezes
<eXistenZ> any geek around here?
<CharlieChester> wpa in ubuntu? The chance of getting gnome network manager working with that is small
<Crazytom> Does anyone know if ubuntu will hotplug wireless cards?
<topgun553> What is mac filtering?
<Valdebbo> Unfortunately MAC filtering in itself doesn't help, because MAC addresses are spoofable.
<dong> hi
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: i change those fields. now save the file and reboot?
<zmaster> Hey all, since Gnome 2.18 just got released, how can i upgrade to it ??
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, yeah
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: 1 more thing..
<grantgm> a mac address is a unique identifier for each different network device
<dong> hi@all
<eigenlambda> zmaster: why the fuck would you want to do that?
<eigenlambda> are you a gnome developer?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | eigenlambda
<ubotu> eigenlambda: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zmaster> calm down asswipe
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: for Windows XP i set root (hd0,0)
<CharlieChester> topgun553: also simply consider turning down the transmission power to about 10% if you can. The best protection in the world is them not being to tune in to your wireless!
<PriceChild> !ohmy | zmaster
<ubotu> zmaster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<grantgm> topgun553: so you can set up your router to only allow connections from you laptop's wireless card
<eigenlambda> ps- gnome has plenty of information about how to build it from source if you're trying to use gentoo
<rizhun> Can anyone tell me how to restart X? /etc/init.d/gdm restart just gives me a blank screen...
<bafoc> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zmaster> yea tell eigenlambda to do so as well
<dong> does somebody feel in the mode to answer me some questions?
<yo2lux> Hi
<shatrat> rizhun, ctrl alt backspace
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, thats ok
<Yodude> hey i heard that beryl 2.0 got released, but ubuntu didn't tell me about any update, what's wrong?
<rizhun> shatrat: I would like to do it from a script.
<PriceChild> Yodude, ubuntu doesn't include beryl
<|NewUser|> And for RHEL i set root (hd0,5) ANd kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.9-5.EL (on /dev/hda6)
<eigenlambda> Yodude: that's because it isn't packaged in the repository you're using yet
<Yodude> nono i have the RC installed
<zmaster> isnt it good to upgrade to the latest gnome version
<yo2lux> An Intel Pentium 4 at 2Ghz and 512MB RAM, 128MB Video Card is enough to run Ubuntu with GNOME at good speed ?
<grantgm> does anyone know how to get a livecd to show whats happening while its booting?
<zmaster> i heard its faster and more efficient
<shatrat> rizhun, Im not sure if gdm restart doesnt work.
<eigenlambda> not necessarily
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, i dont know what RHEL is
<dyrne> topgun553: mac filtering isnt foolproof. its easy to get around but you have to have some basic knowledge and most people dont. so its good in 95% of cases
<eigenlambda> it's generally better to upgrade everything all at once
<Yodude> i'm just wondering why i don't see no update
<|NewUser|> And for RHEL i set root (hd0,5) ANd kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.9-5.EL root-LABEL=/ rhgb quiet
<rizhun> why would gdm restart not work. where can i find a log file to tell me why?
<Yodude> it IS hosted on the main repo no?
<belyle> is there a way besides through synaptic to lock a package version?  When I select "lock package" in synaptic, update manager still tries to get me to update
<eigenlambda> Yodude: no
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: RHEL for Redhat Enterprse Linux
<colbert> Can anyone here view quicktime trailers in Firefox ???
<dong> ok, does ubuntu install a bootmanager?
<eigenlambda> you got it from somewhere else, ubuntu does not package beryl
<Pollywog> colbert: url?
<topgun553> How do I determine my laptop's mac adresss
<Pollywog> I think I see some
<eigenlambda> and is not responsible for the repository its in
<CharlieChester> dyrne: also, just consider limiting the number of connections at the router.
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  thats ok as long as you can boot into ubuntu and make changes for boot parameters
<Valdebbo> topgun: ifconfig
<Yodude> oh. i seem to have forgot about that, although the annoucer that something like "edgy main"
<eigenlambda> ask the people who control that repositroy
<Yodude> anyway i'll check the installation guide for the repo
<Yodude> thnkx n bye
<|NewUser|> Rambo3 : now finally save the file And reboot my system?
<colbert> Pollywog: http://www.apple.com/trailers/lions_gate/slowburn/hd/
<Crazytom> ladonna, did you swap cards yet
<rizhun> What is the 'chkconfig' equivalent in Ubuntu?
<Rambo3> yeo
<zmaster> eigenlambda: i got ffmpeg compiled from scratch to support encoding for my psp but its an old version, but whenever i upgrade everything it upgrades ffmpeg as well and thus i loose the psp one. How can i upgrade everything else and leave ffmpeg build as it is ?
<colbert> Pollywog: I just clicked on it and my Firefox froze.. because there are embedded links to the HD trailer, so it actually starts quicktime itself on that page
<grantgm> rizhun: what does chkconfig do?
<rizhun> grantgm: tells you what runlevel various things start at
<eigenlambda> you need a pin
<eigenlambda> um
<dong> hello?
<topgun553> How do you figure out what your MAC address is?
<zuuswa> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ladonna> Crazytom:  not yet. im sorry but i have to go. thanks for all your help. if I figure something out ill let you know, thanks again
<eigenlambda> apt pinning.  i have to look it up every thyme :/
<eigenlambda> !help pin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help pin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eigenlambda> !help pinning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help pinning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dong> does somebody know if i can install a bootmanager by installing ubuntu?
<rizhun> topgun553: arp -a
<Crazytom> my ubuntu bootup is hanging and i tried the noacpi boot option but it still hangs please help
<Pollywog> colbert: mplayer comes up but I think the codecs are missing on my system
<eigenlambda> oic.  you need a /etc/apt/preferences file
<eigenlambda> with Package: fackagename
<rizhun> topgun553: oh, you mean the mac ad of ur nicard?
<eigenlambda> Pin: release number
<eigenlambda> Pin-Priority: something big
<eigenlambda> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<topgun553> rizhun, whatever mac addresss I need to put into my admin thing for the linksys
<dyrne> topgun553: or just 'ifconfig' youll see a HWaddr
<grantgm> Crazytom: what sort of a system are you running?
<eigenlambda> hay !help-bot-controllers: plz2create an entry for apt pinning
<Pollywog> colbert: konqueror is playing the sound but Firefox does not
<mweichert> does anyone know if you can achieve "edge flip to workspace" without xgl?
<colbert> Pollywog: Yeah, I get nothing but a frozen firefox lol.. is there some way to change the associations of what plays quicktime inside firefox? That filetype isn't in the list and yo ucan't add anything
<Nitro> How do I make my super key work?
<eigenlambda> kthxbye
<Crazytom> 2.66 ghz p4 fujitsu laptop
<rizhun> topgun553: ifconfig -a
<grantgm> rizhun: give http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20583.html a try maybe?
<Crazytom> grantgm, 2.66 ghz p4 fujitsu laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/cheester]  by PriceChild
<Pollywog> colbert: when I tried it a menu came up with choices of players
<zmaster> any one know how i can make the gnome menu more responsive
<Crazytom> grantgm, it hangs right here [17179580.368000]  PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5
<dong> please please answer my questions
<CaptainMorgan> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Crazytom> dong, it installs grub
<topgun553> so the eth0 HWaddr is what I want to put into the linsys admin?
<rizhun> yes
<dong> thx
<dong> can i install it on a already runninng xp system?
<logik-bomb> what's the best way to share resources between linux and windows computers (hdd)
<dong> an
<logik-bomb> samba?
<Crazytom> dong, yes
<dong> thx, do i need a new partition?
<Crazytom> dong, as long as you have some freespace, i think grub can shrink an existing partition too
<grantgm> crazytom: are there any ide options in the bios? ahci, perhaps?
<Pollywog> colbert: try the mediaplayer connectivity plugin I think that is why I had a choice of players
<Pici> Crazytom: I think you mean gparted.  grub is just a bootloader
<colbert> Pollywog: Where I get that ?
<Pollywog> because I had not seen this before
<dong> that would be wonderful. i just dont want to crash my running system, i stil need my files, ok i think mounting and everything works like it always works
<dong> thx a lot
<Pollywog> colbert: just a sec it is on Firefox's site
<topgun553> rizhun, so where do i put that number i got
<Crazytom> Pici, sry that's what i meant
<colbert> np
<JayRott> Hi, I just installed ubuntu today, and it seems to be slower than molasses in January. any suggestions?
<Pollywog> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<Pollywog> colbert: ^^^
<Crazytom> grantgm, i suppose I have the rest of dmesg around that time too if it would help
<dong> ah, addtional, does ist have any problems with laptops? like driver problems?
<JayRott> I am running  AMD ATHLON XP+ SYSTEM WITH 512 MEGS OF RAM
<rizhun> topgun553: I have no idea what you are trying to do with you router...
<zuuswa> JayRott, are you running the livecd?
<colbert> Pollywog: installed and gonna try it now
<Crazytom> grantgm, [17179580.368000]  Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
<JayRott> no, I just installed it on the hard drive
<Pollywog> anyone know how to set file associations in Gnome?
<topgun553> rizhun, I just want to make it so only I can acess my wirless
<JayRott> the cd ran faster it seems
<Pollywog> I forgot since I use KDE most of the time
<shatrat> JayRott, probably need to install graphics drivers
<rizhun> topgun553: Sounds like you're trying to turn on MAC Address Filtering?
<colbert> Pollywog: I did that by right clicking on a file like .avi for example and properties, then Open With and choose prog.. then all .avi's open with that choice
<Crazytom> topgun553, are you logged into your router?
<topgun553> rizhun, Umich is cracking down on RIAA violations and I don't want some idiot with limewire getting my ass in trouble
<topgun553> Crazytom, yes
<topgun553> rizhun, perhaps??
<JayRott> hmm where could I find those, I am new to linux in general
<bafoc> Pollywog: Right-click on a file of that type, select properties, go to the "open with" tab, and choose an application. There is no centralized editor AFAIK.
<funkja> is there a way to change the places listed in the Places menu of GNOME?
<topgun553> Crazytom, Yeah I am logged into right now
<Crazytom> topgun553, wireless tab
<Pollywog> tnx colbert & bafoc
<topgun553> Crazytom, ok there
<rizhun> topgun553: Sounds like Crazytom's got it.
<Crazytom> topgun553, security tab in there
<Horizon> funkja: places just shows your bookmarks, just open nautilus and fiddle with your bookmarks
<Pollywog> I think that player plugin for Firefox is what gave me a choice then
<estupendocero> So basically either my USB support is hosed, or my USB storage device support is hosed. How do I fix it?
<topgun553> Crazytom, ok there
<Crazytom> do you see the wireless mac filter tab?
<bafoc> Pollywog:  funny how I took your question and google'd it.. and the link to the gnomesupport.org forums came up :-)
<topgun553> Crazytom, ehhh no
* Pollywog takes the hint
<hoelk> hmm
<topgun553> Crazytom, under the Wireless Network Access tab though I found a thign that says
<hoelk> is there a cool screensaver for gnome that just randomly displays pictures from your harddisc?
<Pollywog> I googled a calculus question yesterday and got just what I was looking for  :)
<hoelk> and where to get it?
<Gurpartap> congrats on new site!
<bafoc> no hint Polly: just figured that for faster resolution to most things distro indepenant, google rocks...
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: same problem.. but Ubuntu is starting. maybe i edit the file again
<Crazytom> topgun553, http://192.168.1.1/WFilter.htm
<topgun553> Crazytom, restrict acess with a whole bunch of empty Mac adress
<Shane-S> anyone familiat with synaptic know if I can get perl barcode and PDF parts through it?
<Shane-S> trying to install Koha
<PriceChild> Gurpartap, you don't know how long i've been waiting for that... thanks for making me notice it :)
<Gurpartap> PriceChild, http://www.bearfruit.org/blog/2007/03/14/the-new-ubuntu-website/ :)
<topgun553> Crazytom, that link didn't work
<topgun553> Crazytom, for me
<Crazytom> you want to permit only pcs on the list to access your network then put your mac which looks like this  00:16:B6:EE:02:8E into one of the boxes
<topgun553> Crazytom, do I want to mac adress of eth0 or eth1
<Crazytom> topgun553, probably eth1
<topgun553> Crazytom, Do i take out the colons when entering it?
<GionnyBoss> when wireless lan signal goes down on 0%, then the signal doesn't resume and I can't connect even if I go very close to the router where signal is excellent. Is there a way to force Ubuntu to scan again the wireless signal and restore the signal?
<GionnyBoss> I have to reboot the system to let it work again, it doesn't just connect again when I move in a place where there is a strong signal.
<Crazytom> topgun553, read the box it probably says enter address in "this" format
<alumna19> hola
<alumna19> algun chile
<Crazytom> topgun553, shortanswer no
<topgun553> hmm
<alumna19> ablan castellano
<shatrat> !es | alumna19
<ubotu> alumna19: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<topgun553> it wouldn't let me put it in with colons
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<zmaster> hey all, whats the best video player for ubuntu, the one that gives the sharpest image quality, i used mplayer but the picture looked crappy
<topgun553> I entered both eth0 and eth1 mac adress into the Wireless Network Access Tab
<Valdebbo> zmaster: mplayer
<bafoc> zmaster: I like xine
<Valdebbo> What do you mean by "crappy"?
<zmaster> it looked fuzzy, not clear /sharp
<Valdebbo> Image quality has nothing to do with mplayer itself.
<bafoc> but mplayer is good to.
<Valdebbo> Ok, I got your point.
<Horizon> the new ubuntu site looks too light...I don't mean light in colour
<Valdebbo> Change the video codec family then.
<bafoc> sure it's not your monitor?
<Horizon> I guess it'll go through the usual process of slowly tweaking it
<zmaster> nope since in my dual booting windows it looks great
<variant> zmaster: they all support filters etc for improving picture quality. vlc is a nice one that is easy to use
<Horizon> to make it look best
<zmaster> yea i like vlc on windows, might give it a run on ubuntu
<Pohket> Anyone know why I'm getting a 'cmds.c: at line 171' whenever I run ftp?
<zmaster> thx
<Crazytom> I think my laptop hangs during bootup on this line [17179580.368000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]   i have tried booting with the noacpi option but it doesn't change anything
<variant> Pohket: sounds like a run time error.. does the ftp work?
<Pohket> variant: hangs on that line
<variant> Pohket: what command are you using exactly?
<dv_> hello
<Pohket> variant: just ftp
<gumpish> Is there a command that will produce a file of a specified size?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb jace*!*@* *!*@apn-99-90.gprspla.plusgsm.pl *!*@212.2.100.128 *!*@*.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip109.217.iasl.com %*!*@74-131-112-92.dhcp.insightbb.com %*!*@unaffiliated/fraudster %*!*@c-24-98-234-179.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@unaffiliated/verve %*!*@d54C5DA99.access.telenet.be %*!*@c-67-173-254-148.hsd1.co.comcast.net %*!*@adsl-69-149-34-69.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@125-238-149-52.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Seveas
<Pohket> well, ftp <ipaddress>
<Blackdesert> Is the gnutella network down or something? nothing works today...
<dv_> I installed xubuntu, but now I need some functionality from  KDE apps. how bad is it to apt-get kde? I mean, xubuntu-desktop gets uninstalled, what consequences does that have?
<variant> Pohket: try updateing the ftp program (apt-get update && apt-get install ftp)
<bafoc> Crazytom: try adding acpi=off to the end of your grub.conf kernel line
<Pohket> yeah - says I'm at the latest version
<chump> hey
<variant> dv_: there is nothing bad about it.. what app do you need specifically from kde?
<piero> i love xubuntu ;)
<Crazytom> bafoc, shouldn't grub.conf be in /etc?  I can't find it there
<dv_> variant, kaffeine
<bafoc> or when you see the grub splash screen hit a and then a again to append to the line and add the acpi from above
<zeekstarr> how can I setup WPA-PSK
<variant> dv_: run apt-get install kaffeine
<capiira> uhh new site
<capiira> nice
<Valdebbo> Please give me the channel name of "ubuntu free talk".
<Blackdesert> is gnutella down or something? nothing works at the moment..
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Valdebbo
<dv_> oh it doesnt uninstall xubuntu-desktop then? amazing..
<ubotu> Valdebbo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Valdebbo> Thanks.
<variant> dv_: correct
<bafoc> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<capiira> at least they renew their site compared to other distros that still loks like a something from 1994 ;)
<bafoc> hehe, cool
<bafoc> I like that
<bafoc> !google fish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google fish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tcharge> Hi, any ideas how to install Ubuntu on Windows 2000 laptop? Wubi failed to do that.
<dv_> variant, but just in case I want to switch desktop for a while (been doing this in the past, xfce, then gnome, then kde, then xfce again....) apt-get kubuntu-desktop is harmless, correct?
<chump> i got a 20 gb partition for windows and a 8gb partition for linux .. my home dir is on that 8 gb partition .. is it possible to split my windows partition to move my home dir on it without the need to reinstall linux ?
<kleftisx> how can i install Xubuntu and Kubuntu on Ubuntu 6.10 ??
<variant> dv_: it will change the boot splash etc to be like kde
<jrib> kleftisx: install xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages
<dv_> variant, yes, but I can change that with galternatives
<variant> dv_: to the kubuntu boot splash i mean, yes
<bafoc> kleftisx, partition your drive and install each 1 by 1
<variant> dv_: there is no harm in doing ti
<dv_> good
<dv_> thanks :)
<variant> dv_: you can still select xfce from the session manager
<kleftisx> bafoc: there is no way to install it on ubuntu and choose at the startup with what enviroment to login?
<sdac1> hi, I accidently selected "Chooser" in the "Login Window" settings menu of xubuntu.  Now i can't log in.. i get a different startup screen that has something to do with remote login.. any file i can edit to restore regular gdm ?
<Crazytom> does ubuntu use a grub.conf file?
<PriceChild> Crazytom, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bafoc> hmm, the last installed OS will have the boot options for each OS installed. I use to do it with Redhat and Windows and Suse all the time
<variant> Crazytom: yes, but names menu.lst (same as grub.conf
<Crazytom> thanks
<_raphael_> how can I make ubuntu link my laptop volume buttons to pcm instead of headphones?
<bafoc> variant: thanks.. I totally forgot that.. I'm new convert to ubuntu.. been a redhat guy for along time and all the systems I manager are centOS and fedora
<capiira> raphael thats a alsa problem
<capiira> its a intel8x0?
<deep__> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Ademan> would it be possible to mount an ubuntu liveCD ISO and modify it from there? and then burn it?
<cypher1_> Ademan, you can install from a LiveCD
<Pici> Ademan: What are you trying to do?
<jaycie> i was told to check if there is a live cd, im wanting to do a dual boot if i can on this old laptop with xp and 2.10gig free
<estupendocero> How do I format a drive completely?
<Ademan> Pici: put together a liveCD containing all the tools i want
<sha1sum> hey guys.  I was wondering if anyone could help me check compatibility on a new board, cpu, video, and pretty much altogether new system
<slacker_nl> Ademan: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<Sergo> Hello, how can i join the ubuntu comunity?
<sdac1> no
<slacker_nl> Sergo: you just did ;)
<jrib> Sergo: welcome :)
<sdac1> bye
<Sergo> thanks, i want to be a part of ubuntu comunity
<Sergo> :)
<JayRott> Hi, I just installed ubuntu onto my computer, and it is running incredibly slow. It actually worked faster from the live cd then from my hard drive. Any thoughts?
<Ademan> JayRott: is it just the internet that's slow?
<kongo102> helo all....
<wo0lverine> i think you don't have the good kernel JayRott
<h3h_timo> hey guys, reinstalling ubuntu, and i want to also have kde, should i install a seperate partition for kubuntu, or should i just install kde in ubuntu??
<JayRott> ademan, no, the internet is very quick, just the operating sytem seems bogged
<Ademan> slacker_nl: thanks, that's like a better version of what i'm trying to do, i got past mounting the ISO file, but then everythings in a squashfs thing
<jrib> h3h_timo: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<JayRott> wo0lverine, what do you mean?
<Ademan> JayRott: interesting, go to system->administration->System Monitor  you should be able to see if any one proccess is taking up more cpu than it should
<wo0lverine> write "uname -r" in a terminal
<JayRott> might take a bit to load lol
<jaycie> i was told to check if there is a live cd, im wanting to do a dual boot if i can on this old laptop with xp and 2.10gig free
<h3h_timo> jrib: will it run any faster on kubuntu?? or does it matter?
<capiira> you can install kde on ubuntu but i would not recommend that because sometimes apps fight for mime types, icons etc,
<colbert> Um I just hit CTRL or something to select some files and now my mouse cursor is invisible, how do I get it back ?
<h3h_timo> capiira: so should i make a seperate partition for kubuntu?
<slacker_nl> capiira: I haven't noticed any strange behaviour
<jrib> h3h_timo: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same except ubuntu installs ubuntu-desktop by default which pulls in a bunch of gnome stuff and kubuntu doesn't install ubuntu-desktop, instead it installs kubuntu-desktop which pulls in a bunch of kde stuff.  It's the same operating system
<slacker_nl> I have bot gnome and kde
<capiira> i would do that just to have a clean system
<upd> hi
<capiira> but both should work on the same system to
<upd> if im root it is possible to see all users password ?
<capiira> too
<jrib> upd: no
<Pici> upd: No.
<slacker_nl> udp: no
<h3h_timo> capiira: so im gonna manually set up the partitions how should i lay them out
<B|nTaRa> !space
<upd> ok
<upd> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JayRott> Nothing seems to be using an insane amout of resources 20mb is about it
<jaycie> hello?
<capiira> as you need h3h_timo !
<variant> h3h_timo: you can just install kde on ubuntu and use either at your whim.. there are no problems associated with doing this
<_raphael_> capiira: how do I fix the alsa problem?
<sisplau> hi
<capiira> sec
<JayRott> any other ideas?
<capiira> its a intel8x0 ?
<variant> h3h_timo: if you still want manual parititon then i find it very usefull to have /home on a seperate partition. this facilitates resinstallation if needed (no need to worry about your personal files when reinstalling)
<_raphael_> I think it is a EL80
<Tcharge> Any ideas on that - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2270620#post2270620 ? I'm stuck with the same...
<jaycie> ubotu u talkin to me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u talkin to me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaycie> im freezing up Be Back Later
<capiira> then check the alsa site!
<capiira> i think its  a alsa prob becuase intel8x0 have it too
<capiira> but my solution is for intel only
<wo0lverine> hey JayRott if you want i can to try to help you in pm if you are register on freenode
<_raphael_> capiira: it is an intel
<sisplau> hola
<cs_> hello could someone help me with my server crashing once a day ? (kernel problem)
<capiira> then sec let me search
<wo0lverine> i had the same problem.....
<Host46> noob question, I'm using and AMD cpu x64, what kernel do you recommend. I'm using linux-image-generic, but I'm not sure if I'm using the kernel optimized for AMD
<capiira> i did run alsaconfig
<_raphael_> capiira: ok. I`ll try that
<Phaqui> How can I make tilda startup everytime I startup ubuntu (or gnome), or how can I start it from the terminal and make it run in the background?
<michoelc> Hi all. I am trying to boot ubuntu from a usb-hdd. Works fine on one computer with BIOS support for USB booting (after adding some modules to the initrd), but I would like to use with another PC which doesn't have BIOS support. Can't find much on google, can someone help? TIA
<Crazytom> what is HAL?  I disable acpi and my computer doesn't take 10 minutes to boot now but it says failed to initialize hal
<capiira> and after that i added options snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only to the sound file in /etc/modprobe.d
<Pici> Host46: image-generic is 32bit.  You could use the AMD64 kernel, but you might have some difficulting running some binaries
<variant> Host46: it's best to stick iwth a 32bit kernel on 64 bit desktop machines. it does'nt make a great deal of difference to performance and you will have much easyer time with codecs etc
<teicah> aptitude search amd64|grep linux
<cs_> variant: how do you see if you are running a 32 or 64 bit kernel ?
<Host46> variant: i'm not using any 32bit program, execpt one compiled with static libs
<variant> Host46: is it a server or desktop?
<_raphael_> capiira: except I don`t seem to have alsaconfig
<Host46> variant: desktop but for serious use, nothing of flash, games, video
<capiira> hmmmm
<subMacrolize> I'm having trouble with my iPod, could someone spare a moment to help me?
<variant> Host46: ok. still, 64bit makes little difference..
<capiira> try sudo alsaconfig
<capiira> you need to start it as root
<VeganChick> i'm very sad that there is no shockwave for linux...
<variant> Host46: < teicah> aptitude search amd64|grep linux tryt hat
<Host46> variant:that kernel would permit 32bits static programs?
<lavid> VeganChick: there is flash, if that's what you're looking for
<variant> Host46: only in a chroot
<Host46> variant: ok thx
<VeganChick> no, i'm looking for shockwave...i'm glad there's at least flash for linux...
<variant> Host46: simplest to just stick with 32bit
<capiira> shockwave is old anyway
<variant> VeganChick: there is no shockwave implementation for gnu/linux
<variant> VeganChick: it is possible to integrate it with wine though
<Pici> VeganChick: If you are disappointed contact Adobe with your concerns :/
<VeganChick> pici, I signed a petition already :D
<Pici> VeganChick: :)
<VeganChick> variant, do you have a link for the wine route?
<lavid> this is the petition, right? http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?linuxswp
<variant> VeganChick: google
<Crazytom> what is HAL?  I disabled acpi and my computer doesn't take 10 minutes to boot now but it says failed to initialize hal.
<bafoc> Vegan: http://www.ubuntux.org/shockwave-player-ubuntu-linux
<variant> VeganChick: http://www.ubuntux.org/shockwave-player-ubuntu-linux
<VeganChick> thanks!
<OuZo> hi, i am running Ubuntu64 but really need flash. how can i get the 32bit fire fox with flash? thanks
<lavid> OuZo: i think automatix will do that for you
<bafoc> OuZo: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/plugins/
<Pici> !automatix | lavid
<ubotu> lavid: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* lavid hides in shame
<bafoc> lavid: synaptic is better :-)
<william_> Hi all, I've just migrated from WINDOOF to Kubuntu and would like to find a music Program like Logic Audio. Has anyone a suggestion?
<lavid> bafoc: i'm with you there
<variant> william_: never seen logic audio but amarok is a very nice music manager/player
<duggit> hello
<lavid> bafoc: but i also know it was a pain to get flash on my 64bit install a few months ago
<variant> william_: nm, a quick bit of research shows thats not what your looking for
<alumna19> hello
<Daffy_Dowden> has anyone got any experience with C and is prepared to answer a basic question on security (about format strings)???
<capiira> logic audio is a editor right ?
<alumna19> alguien abla espaol
<sakharov> yo
<sakharov> hola
<variant> william_: you will find ardour.org to be what you're looking for i think
<alumna19> ola sakharow
<bafoc> lavid: yes, 64bit... still don't see the big deal unless your running some major 64bit code compile, or software app that will produce a much faster env
<duggit> I'm having trouble - Iam trying to mount an NTFS partition on a laptop harddrive and I don't know what command to use to get it to work
<sakharov> de donde eres alumna??
<variant> william_: se to get it to work [20:40]  [variant(+ei) (zZzZ)]  [5:#ubuntu(+JLc
<variant> william_: oops
<alumna19> de chile y tu
<capiira> william_: http://ardour.org/ ?
<variant> william_: Ardour is a digital audio workstation.
<william_> I'varient: Thanks but I don't need a program to organize my musik I need a prog to create music. Logic Audio is a professional prog to create own music
<sakharov> jajaja de Quillota
<Pici> !es | alumna19
<ubotu> alumna19: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<variant> william_: ardour.org
<duggit> can someone help?
<bafoc> duggit: mount -t ntfs /dev/"hda*" /place/where/you/want/the/mount/to/go
<alumna19> eres hombre o mujer
<sakharov> o el de chile que es ubuntu-cl
<duggit> thanks
<capiira> http://ardour.org/files/main-screenshot-big.png
<alumna19> que edad tenes
<sakharov> hombre
<sakharov> 26
<bafoc> duggit: type man mount at a command prompt
<variant> duggit: instead of doing that it's probably easyer for you to add the disk mounter application to your panel
<lavid> ...y se fue
<colbert> alumna si usted necessita ayuda creo que chanel #ubuntu-es is para tu
<duggit> is that included on the live cd
<bafoc> capiira: nice, looks like you want Pro-Tools
<variant> duggit: yes
<Daffy_Dowden> has anyone got any experience with C and is prepared to answer a basic question on security (about format strings)???
<ayelen> hola
<lavid> colbert: quieres decir "para ti"
<ayelen> speak spanish???
<colbert> lavid: typo :)
<william_> Variant: thx I'll trie it
<variant> Daffy_Dowden: this is an inapropriate channel, try #c
<Daffy_Dowden> cheers
<TMH_> hi. I want to upgrade from Warty to Edgy. I've changed my sources in /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to edgy, but apt-get dist-upgrade fails with E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<Joe_CoT> how do i use sed to rename directories?
<TMH_> how can I solve this problem?
<Ademan> what does mount -o loop do?    i mean, clearly it does something differently, does it tell mount that it's a file rather than a block device or what?
<lavid> colbert: sure... :-p
<william_> It seems that it is exactly what I've been looking for
<Daffy_Dowden> I don't think there is such a channel
<bafoc> Daffy_Dowden: check out http://www.ddj.com/dept/security/197002914
<ayelen> spanish please
<capiira> there exist something like cubase too
<variant> Daffy_Dowden: there is, invite only by the looks of things. try #programming
<capiira> rosen garden or so
<sakharov> hay mucha gente hablando espaol
<Daffy_Dowden> ahh cool
<ayelen> hola
<ayelen> queria saber
<fabio> ola ola !
<sakharov> hola ayelen
<capiira> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<capiira> ala cubase
<ayelen> como de ubuntu puedo copiar un archivo hacia la computadora principal
<variant> william_: good stuff
<Crazytom> what is HAL?  I disabled acpi and my computer doesn't take 10 minutes to boot now but it says failed to initialize hal.
<lavid> jaja, mira lo que ha pasado aqui
<jrantam> Does someone know what is the problem when ndiswrapper says "ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:645): setting AP mac address failed (C0010015)"
<bafoc> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<fabio> nescesito que alguien me ayude a configugar algo
<ayelen> usando la red
<fabio> :)
<variant> sakharov: try #ubuntu-es
<lavid> !es | ayelen
<ubotu> ayelen: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tcharge> Is it possible to upgrade from Ubunto 6.06 to 6.10 via the Internet?
<madsrh> Do I have to format my harddrive before installing Ubuntu or is there an option during the installation that will erase everything?
<variant> Tcharge: yes, run update-manager
<jrantam> madsrh :yes
<bafoc> madsrh: during install
<sakharov> esta prohibido hablar espaol por ac???
<variant> madsrh: that is the default installer option
<lavid> sakharov: ni idea...
<madsrh> bafoc, variant -> thanks
<rage|work> mysql is filling up /var/log/mysql/ with gigs and gigs worth of files -- how can I restrict how much is allowed to be stored here?
<variant> sakharov: #ubunut-es, as you have allready been told, this is an english speaking channel
<bafoc> np
<lavid> sakharov: parece que si.
<sakharov> see
<sakharov> o sea si
<sakharov> bueno me voy!
<jrantam> Does someone know how to fix this.... "ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:645): setting AP mac address failed (C0010015)" ?
<jshriver> Greetings
<jrantam> i am trying to get wifi work with wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper
<jrantam> IPN2220 is my cart
<jshriver> anyone know of a program like montage but instead of creating it decomposes to smaller images?
<jshriver> trying to split an image with a bunch of sprites into individual files
<variant> jshriver: are they all part of the same image? that will be hard without manual work/scripting
<CapaH> Question why do I get this when I try to play a DVD: Buffer I/O error on device hdb. logical block 409460 ?
<Crazytom> will hal work without apci?
<jshriver> yeah.. like a large tiled image and I want to make each tile an individual file
<variant> jshriver: good luck :)
<jrantam> Does someone know how to fix this.... "ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:645): setting AP mac address failed (C0010015)" ?
<jshriver> CapaH: scratch on DVD
<sittisal> CapaH: scratch on DVD
<jshriver> variant: lol.. well montage will create those kind of files, trying to find the opposite
<sittisal> ops
<bafoc> jrantam: what chipset wireless device are you using?
<CapaH> Really...
<variant> CapaH: unless the image contains information about each individual tile (boundaries) you will have a hard time seperating it automatically
<variant> jshriver: unless the image contains information about each individual tile (boundaries) you will have a hard time seperating it automatically
<jrantam> IPN2220
<CapaH> Now uhm, how do I --- eject it? :)
<CapaH> I hit the eject button and its not doing anything
<CapaH> and the computer itself is frozen
<variant> CapaH: eject /dev/dvd
<jshriver> variant: but the individual tiles are static sizes.. :) so you can always say for every 16x16pixel chunk make a new file
<variant> CapaH: it should spin down after a while (might be a few minnuits
<jrantam> I have tried using ndiswrapper with the acer 64 bit driver
<matthew1429> hey guys... here's a noob question for anyone who uses firestarter... i've had a lot of shell attempted connects and my terminal said "sudo -u myusername firefox  http://www.fs-security.com/docs/... I know this was probably a command sent to bash from firestarter but what did it do?
<jshriver> CapaH: unmount it.. mount will freeze... eventually it'll free up then you can eject
<variant> jshriver: thats true, you can probably do it gimp script-fu
<bafoc> jrantam: try this link. Just change the info for your chip set http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<jshriver> script-fu?
<variant> jshriver: gimps scripting language
<jrantam> bafoc: ok thanks i ll check
<bafoc> jrantam: when you do an lspci what does it say about your wireless card?
<jshriver> hrm.. I'll check into it thanks
<variant> matthew1429: opened firefox as your user instead of root
<Jstuts5797> I have a question about themes. I learned last night that you have to install themes from system>administration>login window. But I'm noticing now that when I log out then log back in the only thing that changes themeing wise is the login screen. Nothing else seems to change. Am I doing something wrong?
<matthew1429> okay
<bafoc> Jstuts: try system->Prefs->themes
<shatrat> Jstuts5797, there are different themes for different parts of the UI, try the themes bafoc mentioned
<jrantam> bafoc: what is the exact cmd
<matthew1429> i guess i just get paranoid when I see so many attempts.   I have a strong password I just get paranoid that something can happen behind the scenes
<bafoc> jrantam: lspci
<razzorz> having a few issues with GYach Enhanced...anyone played with it yet?
<variant> matthew1429: install denyhosts
<jrantam> bafoc: ok thanks :)
<bafoc> you may need to run sudo lscpi
<gubluntu> anyone know how i can get email upgrade alerts for my ubuntu server?
<Rambo3> cron
<Jstuts5797> shatrat and bafoc:  well thats what I was originally doing before. But I could never get a new theme to install. I always get "invalid file format" whenever trying to install a theme there.
<jrantam> bafoc: Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn]  INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<gubluntu> Rambo3: can you be more specific?
<Seveas> gubluntu, subscribe to the dapper-changes list (or edgy-changes if you run edgy)
<gubluntu> or point me in the right direction?
<Daantee> hellooooooooooo
<gubluntu> Seveas: i am only interested in upgrades to packages currently installed
<ucskn> hello kurban
<blamethrower> this is my first time using xubuntu... how do i install the nvidia drivers for a 7600GS?
<Daantee> uckns are you trk
<Daantee> ?
<ozgurcocuk> aha geldim
<ucskn> no
<ucskn> i'm arabian
<Daantee> :D
<ozgurcocuk> buluntu :D
<Daantee> zuahaha
<dauoalagio1> hello, it seems as though my toolbar isn't working properly in gnome.  It adds my network-manager and volume control at the start up but doesn't load anymore apps as i do.  for instance the Gaim icon isn't there.  any ideas?
<blamethrower> I downloaded the nvidia drivers
<ozgurcocuk> :D:D
<ucskn> yok lan bi bok olmaz NVIDIADAN
<Daantee> benim yarra donwload yap
<blamethrower> now when i try to run it using sh
<ucskn> ATI drivers like it
<ozgurcocuk> ka mb diye sorar imdi
<Seveas> gubluntu, then you'd need some cron trick indeed
<blamethrower> it says the X system must be dead
<blamethrower> before it can continue
<Crazytom> will hal work without apci?  can someone help me?
<Daantee> olm ne diyo bunlar :D
<Seveas> ozgurcocuk, Daantee: english only in here please
<ozgurcocuk> svyolar
<ozgurcocuk> :D
<Daantee> seveas sorry
<VeganChick> i'm seeing information for Feisty, but the latest download is edgy...is feisty not released for the public yet?
<ozgurcocuk> error verdim ben ya
<Daantee> thank you very much sikerim geri ka
<Jstuts5797> bafoc: so how do I go about installing themes under system>prefs>themes? Because everytime I've tried before I get "invalid file format"
<ozgurcocuk> :F
<ucskn> did you use opengl sdks?
<sittisal> dauoalagio1: maybe you removed the notification applet
<dauoalagio1> sittisal, maybe let me trying adding one
<ozgurcocuk> vat is yor neym?
<sittisal> but you shouldnt see network manager...
<Daantee> :D:D:D
<Seveas> ozgurcocuk, english please
<ucskn> ozgurcocuk please speak english
<Daantee> he sad whats your name seveas
<dauoalagio1> sittisal, hahaha, thanks for such an easy fix!
<ozgurcocuk> puha
<ozgurcocuk> oki
<ozgurcocuk> yes
<ozgurcocuk> ooo yeah
<sittisal> dauoalagio1: np
<Daantee> ahhhh yeah
<Daantee> come on
<Daantee> :D
<bafoc> jrantam: try this http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<ozgurcocuk> burann ad : buluntu
<ozgurcocuk> bulduk
<jrantam> bafoc: ok
<ucskn> Do you know DASAK dirvers?
<Daantee> :D:D:D
<dauoalagio1> VeganChick:  gksu "update-manager -c -d" in a terminal
<Daantee> maybe they know
<blamethrower> do you have to run the nvidia installer before booting?
<D--> Quick question. Having problems with xfce4 after last round of updates. xfce4-session is crashing on shutdown and not saving settings, so I am having to manually launch xfdesktop each load. I could toss it in ~/.config/xfce4/xinitrc, but then I lose everything in session. Is there any way to get it into ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc manually?
<Crazytom> will hal work without apci?  can someone help me? please?
<razzorz> has anyone compiled gyach-enhanced b4.... need a tip or two
<VeganChick> dauoalagio: is it stable yet?
<D--> (asked in #xfce already, looks like nobody's home :( )
<razzorz> need some advice for this script..
<bafoc> blamethrower: no, you boot your system, then do ctrl+F1 and then type /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then install the driver, then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kongo102> hi
<jrantam> Is it possible to click links in this chat or do i have to copy everything manually... ??
<razzorz> it has not worked for me alot
<bafoc> jrantam, all depends on your IRC client
<razzorz> but sometimes it does
<jrantam> xchat
<razzorz> bafoc: got a min?
<bafoc> I use Xchat and I can click on links
<jrantam> bafoc: ill check settings
<VeganChick> I'm using Gaim and can click on links
<imacoolkid> Is there any way I can permanently export an environment variable?  I need to set 2 for a software I use but I need to re do it every time I close terminal.
<razzorz> bafoc:
<razzorz> sorry ineed to register
<razzorz> amsn?
<ponsfrilus> Hi all... Anyone know which CMS is running ubuntu.com?
<bafoc> imacoolkid: yes, edit .bashrc in your homedir or edit .bash_profile ( but that only works if your using the bash shell)
<krang> So is it just me, or will Firefox always crash after a few days of use with 15-30 windows?
<VeganChick> 15-30 windows? hah
<bafoc> krang: lol, don't know never had that many open at one time
<Seveas> krang, I'm not surprised if it always does that :)
<ponsfrilus> Anyone knows which CMS is running ubuntu.com and when did they change the site?
<imacoolkid> bafoc: I'm in it right now, where do I add the export command?
<jdaiker> does anybody else know why gnome-system-monitor is so slow to startup?
<N3WB> Anyone know where to get Xlibs.deb?
<krang> Dagnabbit, that's annoying. It eats all of my memory, which I let it do, then shows gratitude for such a sumptuous meal like that. Dastardly.
<bafoc> imacoolkid: type export BLAH="whatever you want like a path"
<VeganChick> i didn't even notice the website changed! it must've been quite recently
<ponsfrilus> yu
<imacoolkid> bafoc: Though, where in the file?
<ponsfrilus> I think a Drupal like but I'm not sure
<razzorz> bafoc: looks like a task to register my nic..lol
<Crazytom> will hal work without apci?  can someone help me? please?
<DiMiX> Hi, how can I join ufuntu-fr ?
<dooglus> imacoolkid: put it in ~/.bashrc
<AMD> any way to cd to a fiel with out having to type the full name
<AMD> i have cd to /tmp
<dooglus> AMD: put "alias x='cd /tmp'" in your .bashrc
<bafoc> /home/"your username/.bashrc
<RudyValencia> How do I setup the universe repository in Ubuntu 6.06 server?
<dooglus> AMD: then you can just run 'x' instead of 'cd /tmp'
<N3WB> Anyone know where to get Xlibs.deb?
<dooglus> N3WB: what is it?
<jrantam> bafoc: ill read your link and ... ill try with other ndiswrapper
<AMD> dooglus:
<AMD> hi
<dooglus> AMD:
<dooglus> hi
<bafoc> jrantam: ok cool
<mat89> How can I shut down X
<razzorz>  /msg nickserv link <RazzoR> <killkill>
<razzorz> lol
<razzorz> well that did not work
<AMD> i dont have a issue with typeing cd /tmp
<N3WB> for VLC
<AMD> i want to get to a file in  "tmp"
<razzorz> bafco:
<razzorz> sorry to pester ya
<dooglus> get to it?
<Dane1> Howdy, all :-)  I've been having a problem with browsing Windows shares from a Dapper box (using Nautilus).  I can browse by workgroup and computer name fine as root, but I can only browse by IP address as any other user.  Any ideas?
<bafoc> razzorz: now you need to save the file, and type source ~/.bashrc
<dooglus> AMD: I'm sure there's a way of doing what you want, if only you could tell us what that might be...
<AMD> can i then type a sort name for the file
<razzorz> save what file?
<dooglus> AMD: does it have a long name?
<AMD> dooglus yes
<dooglus> AMD: do you know about the TAB key in bash?
<N3WB> Anyone know where to get Xlibs.deb its for VLC Media Player?
<AMD> no
<RudyValencia> wait, nvm
<AMD> mabe "cd conn" intead of cd Connection
<dooglus> AMD: type the first few letters of the name, then hit tab
<Dane1> N3WB: have you searched for it on google?  sometimes you can even download it via HTTP.
<N3WB> Yes i have
<dooglus> AMD: you have to get the case right, but yes
<AMD> dooglus:thans the one
<N3WB> i have had to download allready 2 packages from HTTP
<Dane1> hmmm.  Sorry, no ideas then.
<bafoc> razzorz: I'm PM'ing you
<ladonna> making progress in wifi card still need help. any takers?
<razzorz> i know
<razzorz> bafco: [12:50]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<dooglus> AMD: thans?
<ladonna> if you like a challenge then you will want to help with this one
<razzorz> bafco:i am trying to pm you back
<razzorz> but i get that
<AMD> dooglus:i meant thats the one !!
<Ademan> !virtualize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imacoolkid> Alright... I still need to manually export each time.  This is m .bashrc at the top: http://pastebin.ca/396465
<bafoc> razzorz: in your xchat type /msg nickserv register "apasswordyouwant"
<StoneNote> N3WB, you sure you don't mean xlibs-dev ?
<Ademan> anyone know what the "best" way to run another os within ubuntu is at the moment? (i know kvm is comming)
<dooglus> AMD: did this fix your problem?
<bafoc> Ademan: Vmare
<StoneNote> with a "-" and a "v"
<bafoc> ooops
<N3WB> idk whatever that works
<bafoc> Vmware
<AMD>  dooglus: worked like a charm
<dooglus> AMD: oh, good :)
<deep__> Is there no good ftpserver?
<ladonna> anyone know were I can go for wifi card installation procedures for newbies
<N3WB> VLC Package says XLibs
<AMD> thanks
<imacoolkid> Alright... I still need to manually export each time.  This is m .bashrc at the top: http://pastebin.ca/396465
<ladonna> anyone here using a wifi card?
<Rambo3> N3WB, use synaptic
<deep> !anyone | ladonna
<ubotu> ladonna: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jstuts5797> Ok, how do I theme or "skin" my entire Ubuntu system? Like I want my wallpaper, desktop, icons, fonts, color, and everything to change?
<bafoc> you shouldn't have to
<wapityyy> synaptic ftw
<ponsfrilus> Anyone knows which CMS is running http://www.ubuntu.com and when did they change the site?
<imacoolkid> Alright... I still need to manually export each time.  This is m .bashrc at the top: http://pastebin.ca/396465
<razzorz>  /msg nickserv identify killkill
<razzorz>  /msg nickserv identify
<ladonna> are there any pricks in here, oh wait I know the anser to that one
<N3WB> rambo3 > No internet on Ubuntu computer -.-
<PriceChild> razzorz, please change your password
<imacoolkid> ponsfrilus: It's indeed drupal
<razzorz> ya ya
<ladonna> deep: can you assist in a rtl chipset install on edgy
<imacoolkid> ponsfrilus: "<style type="text/css" media="all">@import "/misc/drupal.css";"
<duggit> ok so I typed "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=000" and it returns this:
<duggit> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<ponsfrilus> imacoolkid:. how do you know that ? CSS?
<I3ooI3oo> ikonia : you around today ?
<Dane1> ladonna: first, please don't be negative.  second, have you searched the net?
<deep> ladonna: i don't even know what an "rtl chipset" is (:
<imacoolkid> ponsfrilus: View the page source, it uses drupal
<duggit> I dont know what to do
<ponsfrilus> I see that, but it's just a css
<Dane1> ladonna: realtek?  you need to use ndiswrapper with the Windows drivers.
<imacoolkid> ponsfrilus: What does it matter to you anyway? All major CMS (Drupal, E107, Joomla) are pretty well feature equivelent
<Crazytom> ladonna, where are you at?
<duggit> any help?
<deep> duggit: You'r trying to mount an ntfs-device, i guess? :)
<ladonna> deep: yes, I have searched for two weeks now, i can send a long list of links and howtos that i have tried to follow. i was on here earlier for a while as well
<ponsfrilus> imacoolkid: I'm just curious and I like to know that
<duggit> yes
<imacoolkid> ponsfrilus: On top of that, drupal auto generates drupal.css, there's no reason why it would be anything else.  I could search more
<ponsfrilus> imacoolkid: ok that's fine
<deep> ladonna: <> Dane1
<ladonna> deep: im not sure what RTL is either its what is listed on the card. since lspci does not give any useful info
<imacoolkid> How do I permanently export an environment variable?
<ponsfrilus> imacoolkid that's what I tought indeed
<duggit> any ideas?
<Crazytom> ladonna, did you install fwcutter?
<I3ooI3oo> ladonna: wifi card ?
<bafoc> duggit: I don't believe unless you complied it in yourself that the kernel out of the box supports mounting ntfs partitions. and if it does it's readonly
<duggit> how do i find out the "hda1" or whatever it is label for the partition
<deep> ladonna: what type of card is it, exactly?
<ladonna> deep: ive tried ndiswrapper with bcmwl5 as well as the drivers on the cd both XP and 98
<imacoolkid> !environment variable
<Dane1> ladonna: I have done it using a Linksys PCMCIA wireless card.  You need to look up a how-to on installing ndiswrapper for ubuntu.  I know there are some out there.  Then, copy the windows drivers to your hard drive and set ndiswrapper to use them.
<deep> ladonna: I'm pretty sure you'r smarter then me. (:
<duggit> ntfs package is installed
<l90bpm> is there a way to access bookmarks between root and non-root users?
<ladonna> deep: belkin f5d7000 ver.7000
<deep> duggit: ls /dev/ | grep hd :)
<I3ooI3oo> bafoc : it does support ntfs and it is read only
<pros1> or dmesg | grep hd
<duggit> readonly is ok
<duggit> thanks guys
<bafoc> I3ooI3oo: funny edgy doesn't come that way.. I looked at the .config for the kernel..
<imacoolkid> How can I permanently export an environment variable so I don't need to manually export it every time I run a program?
<I3ooI3oo> ok i installed one last night that did
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: u there dude?
<deep> duggit: there is a package called "ntfs-3g", you can install that, then switch "-t ntfs" to "-t ntfs-3g", then you have read / write ;)
<dooglus> imacoolkid: you can stick it in your .bashrc if you want it set when you're running shells
<jdaiker> gnome-system-monitor, anybody?
<duggit> ooo~ Im getting closer!
<Tuxfan20> Once when I was like 9 years old, me and my friend lured a cat near us, cuddled it a little and then WOOSH threw sand and tiny rocks at it. It scared so hard we couldn't stop laughing and I think I even got a boner that time. And I guess my friend did too.
<dooglus> deep: I tried using ntfs-3g to copy a CD image from linux to windows last night.  it's still copying now.
<variant> matthew1429: on/lastlog variant
<deep> duggit: :D
<dooglus> deep: > 1 day for 700MB isn't good speed.
<variant> doh
<duggit> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<duggit> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<duggit> hmm
<Jstuts5797> bafoc: what do you mean I shouldn't have to? The only thing I'm finding are themes for the login window, or wallpaper, or icons... all seperate. I was wanting one theme that will change everything all at once. Is that possible and if so what exactly should I search for? Skins?
<ladonna> deep: let me rephrase, i have ndiswrapper installed, i have followed the instructions for loading the drivers, blacklisting bcmXX modprobe and everything involved. I have tried several drivers all of which do not work. That is why I thought my card isnt using a broadcom chipset
<deep> dooglus: hah, something is seriously wrong there. I've used ntfs-3g for quite awhile, i've had no problem whatsoever (:
<ted__> Hi. For some odd reason whenever I run update manager and select to download them, it fails to connect to the repositores and times out after about 30 seconds. Yet my connection is fine, as you can see. Any ideas?
<dooglus> deep: did you try copying a large file?
<bafoc> jstuts: try gnome-look.org
<variant> Jstuts5797: that does not currently exist, the next version, feisty will include something along those lines
<Crazytom> ladonna, did you install fwcutter?
<Jstuts5797> bafoc: I tried gnome-look but the only thing those themes over there seem to change is my login screen.
<deep> ladonna: I'm sorry, but i dont think i can help you ;(
<ladonna> crazytom: yes i installed
<Xtyn> does anyone have any ideea how to make an internet connection with a cdma phone?
<ladonna> deep: i didnt mean to be negative, thanks for your help
<deep> dooglus: i've copied quite alot of stuff, including 4.3 gig images (: Working fine :)
<Crazytom> ladonna ok so what is it doing now?  anything different?
<gekkoo> how do i import my thunderbird mails in kmail?
<l90bpm> anyone?  is there a way to access my bookmarks from non-root to root users and vice versa?
<dooglus> deep: strange.  it works fine for me, too, but very very slowly.  it hardly touches the disk, spends all the time burning CPU
<ladonna> Crazytom: the same if you need specifics I can give
<Jstuts5797> variant: Ok that was what I was wanting to know. So basically I have to theme everything seperate and hope it all matches.
<deep> dooglus: that is strange, yeah. ;(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ladonna> Crazytom: i also tried to install madwifi, ran into some errors on install
<deep> dooglus: right now i have a 250 gig ntfs drive in my ubuntuserver computer, running a sambaserver, mounted on this computer. I can copy / delete / make all without any problems at all.
<deep> dooglus: _not_ taking alot of time / cpu (:
<VeganChick> Is Feisty relatively stable right now?
<Tuxfan20>     i hit a metallic mailbox doing about 45 mph in my girlfriend's car and left it in a field. i haven't spoken to her since.
<variant> VeganChick: no
<teo_> ao
<teo_> ce state
<variant> VeganChick: it's not bad. I haven't had any crashes at all but some programs don't work correctly or at all sometimes
<Crazytom> ladonna, have you done a iwconfig?
<boci^> Hmm how can I use xfs_growfs and parted for reduce the root partition in live system?
<pros1> relative to an undetonated hunk of C4, yes very stable
<RDUBBALO> how do i connect to a certain sever
<VeganChick> So I shouldn't use it until it comes out in April? I'm installing Ubuntu on a parition of my Macbook, I don't want to lose my whole computer...
<variant> VeganChick: yes, wait till it is released
<VeganChick> Ok, thanks!
<RDUBBALO> how can i connnect to a certain server?
<ladonna> Crazytom: lo  no wireless extensions. eth0  no wireless extensions. sit0  no wireless extensions.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Is there a way I can check to see if a file descriptor is being written to?
<deep> I need an ftpserver with only 3 users, one for me accessing the whole computer, one anon, and one for a folder with some symlinks to different places. Anyone got some tips? (:
<Seveas> RDUBBALO, what kind of server?
<I3ooI3oo> rdubblo: for what ?
<Crazytom> ladonna, it didn't even show up?
<RDUBBALO> irc.freenode.net
<I3ooI3oo> this is freenode
<RDUBBALO> oh
<deep> Aaaw :D
<ladonna> Crazytom: no even after everything i have tried this is the same result
<RDUBBALO> i want this channel #winehq
<I3ooI3oo>  try /join #winehq
<RDUBBALO> where do i do that
<I3ooI3oo> where are you typing now
<huckster> Did Samba change the name of one of it's packages from Samba-Server to just Samba?
<ladonna> Crazytom: if this card does not use the broadcom chipset then my options are use a linux driver if avail or use madwifi, is this correct?
<johnrose> hi - this the appropriate venue for a newbie install question?
<variant> johnrose: yes
<Narb> Anyone know where to get Xlibs.deb its for VLC Media Player?
<Seveas> RDUBBALO, /join #winehq
<compilerwriter2> will a 64 bit processor put a kink into xming?
<ladonna> Crazytom:even if it isnt a broadcom chipset should i be able to use ndiswrapper with the native driver?
<Crazytom> as far as i know ndiswrapper works with other than broadcom chipsets
<duggit> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<duggit> What am I supposed to do now? I cant find the partition
<johnrose> perfect!  I'm installing 6.10 on a x86 machine with an existing Fedora partition.  I'd like to dual boot.  Will the grub installation automatically detect the existing Linux partition, or is there more tinkering I should do?
<mhemu> i installed the gnome network manager on top of the regular network manager. Now, every time my computer boots up the keyring password manager asks for a password in order to connect to my wireless network even though the key ring already has my password for the network in it. My question is, how do i get the keyring to stop asking me for a password and to just allow the wireless connection automatically?
<dyrne> Narb: if thats just a lib you shouldnt need a installer package right just drop it in vlc's folder
<compilerwriter2> 1
<Seveas> 2
<Seveas> mhemu, feisty?
<pros1> You can always tweak grub after the install
<pros1> grub is easy
<mhemu> Seveas, edgy
<ladonna> Crazytom: when i loaded the native driver with ndiswrapper/ ndiswrapper -l listed the driver as present. but i was still unable to configure and connect
<pros1> in the /boot directory
<Crazytom> ladonna, yes u should be able to use ndiswrapper with the windows driver
<Seveas> mhemu, in that case: not possible
<Seveas> if you were running feisty, you could have installed libpam-keyring
<mhemu> Seveas, there's no way around it? i can't make a script or something to automatically enter it?
<ladonna> Crazytom: im thinking of doing a clean install, starting from scratch. do you have any advise......
<Seveas> mhemu, you could try backporting libpam-keyring but that's not recommended
<johnrose> pros1: thanks.  to append my question, do I allow grub to overwrite the MBR?  And will the /boot in question be on the existing Fedora partition hda2, or the new ubuntu in hda3?
<ladonna> Crazytom: ......just the wireless configuration part
<|NewUser|> After grub editing i open ubuntu but something problem .. x server are not starting auto.. and when i open startx my self there is no updated Ubuntu means all menus is going default
<eck> mhemu: it probably wouldn't be too hard to compile it, it's just a pam module
<gumpa> Howdy. I do many Edgy installs. How can I burn a CD with updates since the install CD, cut down on the download time?
<Crazytom> ladonna
<Crazytom> ladonna, hold on for a sec
<mhemu> previously, i didn't have the gnome network manager and just played with the config files to automatically connect to my network, but that didn't allow me to easily join other networks without going through the config files each time...
<ladonna> Crazytom: ok
<LightCatcher> How do I change the options for the screensavers? Or do they not have any options?
<Crazytom> anyone know how to check if firmware for a wireless card is installed?
<mhemu> eck, i'm an ubuntu noob....dunno how to compile things
<mhemu> Seveas, i don't even know what that means, so i guess you're right
<eck> mhemu: it's in the NM goals for future releases to allow NM to store the keys for certain APs without prompting for a password, but it hasn't been implemented yet
<eck> for now you'd have to use the pam module
<garfield9> hey guys...question about GRUB and my MBR
<AnxiousCo> hello
<I3ooI3oo> backporting = to chage software to run a version older that the one it was made for.
<mhemu> eck, is that difficult to do, to use the pam module?
<PirateHead> Does anybody know when the new version of Inkscape will be a "recommended update" for Ubuntu users?
<PirateHead> I would like to be able to upgrade without going outside of the normal Ubuntu package.
<Crazytom> come-on guys firmware for wireless card?  how to check if it's installed? please
<johnrose> garfield: i'm asking similar questions :)
<johnrose> garfield9: ^
<eck> i haven't compiled it, but i'd imagine it's not too difficult
<Herrelol> I got the error 17 when loading grub, tried reinstalling but that didn't help, could it be because the disc I'm installing to is the slave disc?
<eck> i think it just installs one .so file, so you can easily remove it later
<guerby> hi, what does mean: The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<guerby> (this is on feisty)
<eck> guerby: it means you need to dist-upgrade to get them
<PirateHead> !feisty | guerby
<ubotu> guerby: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<XelHa> my laptop (with Ati Radeon Xpress 200M) doe not recognise the native resolution 1280*800, it only works at 1024*768. what to do now?
<ladonna> Crazytom: i appreciate it but i have already tried this howto, is it possible that the problem lies somewhere else?
<mhemu> eck, i'd rather not go messing around with stuff i don't know much about. I guess i'll just deal with the password nag on each boot. thanks for the help!
<guerby> eck, dist-upgrade show the same message
<Ademan> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Crazytom> ladonna try iwlist eth1 scan
<mhemu> any ideas when the upgrade will come out with this new thingy you're refering to eck?
<eck> guerby: try apt-get install then
<Herrelol> XelHa: Did you try installing the drivers from ati?
<ladonna> Crazytom: eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning.
<PirateHead> XelHa: got System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution, and see if your native resolution is listed in the drop-down there.
<johnrose> so, my questions are 1) will Ubuntu ask before overwriting my MBR and 2) should I just let it overwrite the MBR, assuming the other partition will be okay
<PirateHead> XelHa: That is, go to system -> ...
<eck> mhemu: the pam module will be in feisty, i'm not sure when the other functionality will be incorporated in NM (not by the time feisty comes out anyway)
<pabst> Are there problems using an ATI Mobility Fire GL Video Card with Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<mhemu> fiesty is the newer than edgy i'm assuming? (for some reason i thought it was between edgy and dapper, not after edgy...)
<Crazytom> ladonna, I had these same problems and when I installed the firmware it cleared up
<XelHa> PirateHead: yes, the resolution is listed but when I try to use it the display gets distorted. it is not usable. the right part of the screen appears on the left, etc.
<eck> feisty is the next release (coming out in april)
<PirateHead> XelHa: that sounds wierder than anything I've seen. :-(
<garfield9> johnrose: question similar to yours that maybe you can help me with....if I get rid of GRUB and re-write my MBR using the WinXP Recovery Console...will all the partition info on my drive be lost?
<ladonna> Crazytom  was this the firmware bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mhemu> eck, is it easy upgrading to new releases from existing ones, or is it better to just do a clean install?
<AnxiousCowboy> excuse me, * Install the driver provided by ati included in the repositories:, how does one do this?
<pros1> Has Anyone here successfully gotten beryl to run on an ati card?
<Rambo3> hateyla, ?
<AnxiousCowboy> where do I find the repositories?
<PirateHead> XelHa: do you know by chance whether the problem is specific to Ubuntu?
<variant> pros1: me
<ladonna> Crazytom  does the BCM mean that it is a broadcom chipset?
<Lilandra> hey all, i have a problem with xubuntu (but i uninstalled xfce and am running icewm, so is it xubuntu anymore?)
<johnrose> garfield9: no, but your linux partition won't show up as a boot option
<garfield9> ladonna: yes BCM means broadcom
<Herrelol> garfield9: The winXP recovery erases everything in the mbr, if that's what you were wondering about
<pros1> variant: did it throw you errors at first?
<PirateHead> Lilandra: are you using Gnome or Xfce?
<PirateHead> Lilandra: IceWM, nvmd.
<XelHa> PirateHead: it might be, I've seen a report on SuSE wiki claiming that video works. I'll dig the link.
<PirateHead> Lilandra: We can try to help you, but no guarantees. =D
<Crazytom> yes that's firmware but for broadcom i don't think it will work for you
<Lilandra> heh
<Dane1> Anybody know how to get Windows network browsing in Nautilus to work properly (ie. can browse by workgroup and by computer name) as a non-root user?
<AnxiousCowboy> does the command "sudo apt-get update" install something in the repository?
<Lilandra> PirateHead, I installed opera and now all my links from thunderbird etc open automatically in opera and not firefox. How do I change that? Is there a config file somewhere?
<hateyla> how can i chk where is the kernel in which path?
<ladonna> Crazytom  okay, i think this card might not be a broadcom. the chip on the card has a RTL on it
<garfield9> Herrelol: yeah...that's what I was wondering about...so I will not be able to boot linux but I will not lose the partition info on my drive?
<Rambo3> AnxiousCowboy, no
<PirateHead> XelHa: If it's Ubuntu-specific, make sure to submit a bug to the Launchpad tracker asking the developers which files, specs, etc you should send in. I'm sure they would be interested in making native screen resolution Just Work for you.
<compilerwriter2> Anyone know if xming can be made to work with 64bit processors?
<eck> mhemu: i would just upgrade, i've done it twice now without any problems
<AnxiousCowboy> How do I then? where do I access this? via terminal?
<ted__> Hi. For some odd reason whenever I run update manager and select to download them, it fails to connect to the repositores and times out after about 30 seconds. Yet my connection is fine, as you can see. Any ideas?
<ladonna> Crazytom  does this suggest that this belkin device uses a different chipset?
<Herrelol> garfield9: You can recover grub with a bootable linux disc
<Crazytom> can you msg me your ifconfig eth1 output and iwconfig eth1 output?
<PirateHead> Lilandra: simply opening firefox ought to give you that option. At least, it does on Windows -- I never had another browser on Linux, so I have never had that come up. =D
<Rambo3> !apt > AnxiousCowboy
<XelHa> PirateHead: http://en.opensuse.org/HCL/Laptops/Medion claims that it works, my model is the last on the list, the MD97300
<PirateHead> Lilandra: if that does not work, there's a foolproof GUI menu to fix that up for you.
<mhemu> eck, so it's not like with a windows based install where upgrading usually causes slow downs and problems?
<Lilandra> hmmm...PirateHead, maybe I need to make it check for default browser. I'm not sure if it's there
<AnxiousCowboy> I type !apt in terminal?
<garfield9> Herrelol: I'm not worried about linux right now...I plan on re-installing it on a clean drive...it's my WinXP files that I'm afraid to lose
<Rambo3> !apt | AnxiousCowboy
<ubotu> AnxiousCowboy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Herrelol> No, your windows xp files will be fine
<eck> mhemu: that's correct, when feisty is released there will be some graphical tool that will do the apt-get dist-upgrade and handle any other things that might be incompatible
<PirateHead> XelHa: if you have fast internet and are in no big hurry, I'd be interested to see what happens screen-wise if you download an OpenSUSE LiveCD and boot it up.
<garfield9> Herrelol: awesome...thanks
<eck> that's how it was with dapper -> edgy anyway
<Herrelol> I have never managed to ruin any windows files with the recovery console
<Herrelol> And I have used that quite a few times
<Lilandra> PirateHead, it doesn't check
<AnxiousCowboy> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Herrelol> Anyways, back to me =P
<mhemu> eck, awesome! i'm liking ubuntu more and more...a lot easier to use than the debian distro i tried 6 or 7 years ago!
<PirateHead> Lilandra: the GUI menu you want to tweak is in System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<AnxiousCowboy> so by * Install the driver provided by ati included in the repositories: they mean just go in the package manager and find it?
<Lilandra> PirateHead, I'm sure I tried that when I had xubuntu and it wouldn't take but...i'll see if such a menu is in icewm
<ladonna> Crazytom  if i install ndiswrapper, load the native drivers and find the firmware for this device, then everything should work as advertised correct?
<PirateHead> Lilandra: forgot you were using IceWM. I have never used that window manager, so I have no clue how it works. =D
<PirateHead> Lilandra: I've heard good things about it performance-wise, though.
<XelHa> PirateHead: this laptop can also boot a smal linux with an media player (from cyberlink). in there the display is OK. and they offer the X.org source code. I'll give OpenSuse a try as well, but it will take a little time
<Rambo3> AnxiousCowboy, read on synaptic how to enable universe repos
<Crazytom> ladonna, theoretically
<Herrelol> I tried installing ubuntu 4.10 (because my intarwebs was broke and that was the only cd I found), and I got the grub error 17 on after installing it. I tried re-installing and got the same error, so my question is: Could this be because the os partition is on the slave hd?
<Lilandra> PirateHead, you'd think there was a file to edit somewhere. I actually am liking ion3 but need time to learn it
<SlickRich> hey guys, I'm trying to play enemy territory but can't get any sound, I'm getting the error "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy". does anyone have any suggestions?
<Crazytom> ladonna, find your card here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<PirateHead> XelHa: yeah, the download will definitely take a little time. In the meantime, I'm not a display guru, so I have no good suggestions for you.
<Rambo3> !repos | AnxiousCowboy
<ubotu> AnxiousCowboy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<XelHa> PirateHead: thanks anyway! I'll make sure I fill in a bug report on launchpad.
<Crazytom> ladonna, what is the model of your card again?
<PirateHead> Lilandra: the fun thing about Linux is I can hunt for hours for the right configuration file and never find it. They aren't always in the most intuitive places.
<Kyle___> does anyone know what room i can go to for information about ubuntu studio?
<PirateHead> XelHa: I hope they find a cause and fix for the bug. Display problems are the pits.
<Lilandra> PirateHead, *sigh* i've been hunting :( i'm still trying to figure out why my computer would not have mutt installed but the default icewm theme would link to it
<ladonna> Crazytom  belkin wireless g ver.7000 part#F5D7000
<PirateHead> Lilandra: too bad you didn't decide that you liked Opera better anyway, or it wouldn't be a problem. =P
<Lilandra> PirateHead: all my profiles are on firefox! and it's portable to my osx pc too...are opera profiles portable? it feels nicer on linux than the last time i used it on osx
<AnxiousCowboy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? - What does this mean?
<Lilandra> PirateHead: and greasemonkey scripts..it's all set up the way i like :(
<mhemu> Lilandra, opera profiles should be portable, though i've never tried to do it myself
<ladonna> Crazytom  couldnt find a F5D7000 with a RTL chipset
<PirateHead> Lilandra: not being a regular Opera user, I know little about its inner workings. I know that it's purty, and closed source, and not as extensible as Firefox, which is enough info for me.
<Kyle___> Does anyone know anything about ubuntustudio?
<Lilandra> AnxiousCowboy: it usually means you're running another update session already
<shatrat> AnxiousCowboy, only one program can install software at a time.  If you have synpatic open apt-get won't work and vice versa.
<Lilandra> mhemu: thanks
<PirateHead> Kyle___: I have heard about UbuntuStudio and read through some of its literature. Can I help you with something?
<Kyle___> I'm trying to find out if avisynth will be in it
<Lilandra> PirateHead: i just wanted an extra browser so i could login to my work account and home account for some stuff
<mhemu> Lilandra, no problem. there's always a surefire way to find out though...give it a spin (and let me know how it goes ;-) )
<AnxiousCowboy> ok, thank you, I had synpatic open
<AnxiousCowboy> but now it is saying E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<m3g4hertz> anyone tried to install ubuntu on a Macbook?
<Herrelol> m3g4hertz: Yeah
<PirateHead> Kyle___: I'm pretty sure that the best place to look is in the related wiki pages, though there might be a pertainant mailing list as well.
<Herrelol> Works like a charm
<michael_the_choi> m3g4hertz: I just did .
<Lilandra> mhemu: man! but you know, that would involve...importing too! argh!! (also need to change harddrive in my osx machine)
<AnxiousCowboy> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<m3g4hertz> ohh...good to know...think I'm gonna buy one myself...it would be kinda cool to have a system76-laptop though
<ladonna> Crazytom  so i'll be looking for realtek firmware for this thing to work?
<PirateHead> Herrelol: did it automagically configure WiFi and BlueTooth and the camera? If it does, I'm definitely looking into a MacBook. =D
<Rambo3> you are missing wine repo key
<mhemu> Lilandra, lol, details details...atleast you didn't have to spend an hour at your parents trying to load up ubuntu only to find that their system has 128 ram causing the livecd to take 239042359432534534mins to load :-P
<AnxiousCowboy> hmm, should I just uninstall and reinstall wine?
<Crazytom> how did you conclude the realtek chipset?
<huckster> Can someone help me with Samba?
<Rambo3> AnxiousCowboy, google ubuntu wine and look at their wiki for gpg key
<PirateHead> !someone | huckster
<ubotu> huckster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lilandra> mhemu: lol! i never install from a livecd..it gives me shivers :-p
<michael_the_choi> PirateHead: wifi, yes in the older, not in the core 2 duo.
<huckster> Why is smb.conf write protected?
<Lilandra> mhemu: i have spent hours configuring wireless tho :(
<huckster> And how do I edit the file to setup my Samba server?
<Herrelol> PirateHead: Depends, if you use parallells then it does ('cause parallells is magic, and about 3x better than sex)
<michael_the_choi> PirateHead: I think with the core 2 duo you need the newer kernel than edgy.
<PirateHead> michael_the_choi: shame. The core 2 duo is what I wanted. =D
<m3g4hertz> sure huckster first you take 2steps to the left, then turn the lady around 180 degrees. right foot and so on...
<AnxiousCowboy> thank god for wikis
<poody> Hi all, I've been trying to install Edgy on my dell laptop for a while but always get the CPU Lockup error during the initial boot with the Cd... any clue ? :)
<Herrelol> If you're gonna use linux as your main os then you're better off with an IBM
<PirateHead> michael_the_choi: We'll have to see how Feisty handles the install, eh?
<TMH_> does the ubuntu server install use a GUI?
<Herrelol> I just sold my macbook because I found osX to be more of a toy than a great os
<cecko> Hi all, how can I mount partition when it's not written in fstab? I am in a livecd with need to backup preinstalled windows
<mhemu> Lilandra, as have i. managed to configure it two different ways. first involved rooting around for config files (not a fun task when you've never used ubuntu before) and the other involved an easy way but now it asks for a password everytime i boot up which is mildly annoying
<omha> whats the cmd to see the changelog for a deb?
<Crazytom> ladonna, i would google firmware for broadcom and also the atheros drivers in ndiswrapper
<michael_the_choi> PirateHead:  Yah. I have no doubt it'll all be working soon though.  Yah. Feisty right now, from what I read, does some things better (especially on the core 2 duo) but breaks a couple things so far too.. :-/
<PirateHead> TMH_: Yes, it does -- and if you don't like the initially installed GUI, you can uninstall it or install a different one.
<michael_the_choi> Herrelol: How do you figure that?
<CheshireViking> poody, which dell laptop?
* huckster thinks m3g4hertz has a big ego and should try to be helpful instead of trying to be funny.
<ladonna> Crazytom  so you are saying use the broadcom drivers and firmware or the atheros drivers?
<poody> CheshireViking : XPS M1210, the problem seems to be with the wireless network card.  I'm currently downloading herd5 cd to see if the bug has been resolved, but it might not be stable...
<SlickRich> hey guys, I'm trying to play enemy territory but can't get any sound, I'm getting the error "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy". does anyone have any suggestions?
<Crazytom> I would try and figure out if the firmware is installed to start off with
<Lilandra> mhemu: you need a password on booting for your wireless?
<Crazytom> ladonna, I would try and figure out if the firmware is installed to start off with
<poody> CheshireViking : I looked on the forums, some people talk about switching the wireless on and off, but it doesn't work for me !
<m3g4hertz> hey huckster , don't go berserker on me, it was quiet fun, wasn't it?
<Crazytom> ladonna, then i would try all kinds of drivers with ndiswrapper
<CheshireViking> poody, rite, i've installed Edgy on an inspiron 8100 & lattitude d400 with no problems, everything worked first time even wireless
<Herrelol> michael_the_choi: Because I used it for 6 months
<mhemu> Lilandra, yeah, gnome network manager setup a keyring entry, so now i need to enter a password for my keyring entry on boot so it will automatically enter my wireless wpa key to my network
<michael_the_choi> Herrelol: I mean to say, what about it is "toyish"?
<ladonna> Crazytom  how do you check for firmware install?
<mhemu> Lilandra, seems like there's no easy work around for it in edgy, unless i want to go compiling stuff (which i don't/don't know how to)
<Crazytom> I can't get an answer on that because NOONE WILL ANSWER ME !!!!!!!!!
<Lilandra> mhemu: oooo ugh! i had that on fedora...annoyed me no end. i like how i have this set up with my wpa_supplicant.conf and it starts on boot before logging in
<Herrelol> Everything is happy and gay and has funny colours, it's like playing with lego
<michael_the_choi> So....    A nice appearance makes it a toy?
<PirateHead> Herrelol: I'm particularly interested to know what you like better about IBMs. I've always had toshiba laptops, so I don't know anything about either apples or IBM/Lenovos.
<TMH_> piratehead: the problem i have is that this machine has only 64mb of ram and therefore the gui does not run at all
<Crazytom> can I ask a question?
<poody> CheshireViking : Do you know if herd5 is stable enough to experience linux a little until the end of april ? or has anybody tried herd5 and could tell me if it's worth using for now ?
<TMH_> however the apps i need will run fine on 64mb ram
<N3WB2k> Anyone know where to get XLibs.deb for VLC Media Player tried google and all?
<huckster> Sorry m3g4hertz, didn't realize red highlight meant whisper.
<Rambo3> !ask  | Crazytom
<ubotu> Crazytom: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<XubuntuLover> CrazyTom, ask away
<cairnz> anyone got a few seconds to remind me how i manually install grub from using the live ubuntu cd? it seems to want to install to the wrong boot device
<Herrelol> PirateHead: I love the finger-scanning they have, all other finger scanners I've tried **** up sometimes, and I've never had problems with the one on IBM laptops
<besonen_mobile> anyone using ubuntu on a lenovo thinkpad t60?
<mhemu> Lilandra, that's how i did it the first time, but I access multiple wireless networks and didn't feel like having to play around with the configs manually each time i was at a new location. also my school's network does funky stuff on initial connects in order to get authorized, so it was a big headache
<Flannel> poody: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<PirateHead> THM_: do you desire to run your server from the console, or do you want to use a GUI?
<Crazytom> how do i tell if firmware for a wireless card is installed?
<Flannel> !grub | cairnz, first link
<Seveas> N3WB2k, just install vlc from the ubuntu repos and you don't need xlibs.deb
<ubotu> cairnz, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TMH_> piratehead: no only from the console
<Rambo3> Crazytom, what card
<huckster> I thought you were publicly humiliating me for my noobiness.
<PirateHead> Herrelol: does the finger scanner play nice with Ubuntu?
<michael_the_choi> Herrelol:  I like the aqua interface, but what I *really* like is that everything *works* without trouble. ;-) I can get to work without fighting to make the OS work.
<Crazytom> belkin
<Herrelol> But seriously, IBM uses quality components and you pay for a computer that works
<TMH_> piratehead: i only need bind and iptables
<PirateHead> TMH_: why is it a problem that the gui will not run, then?
<Lilandra> mhemu, couldn't you just save more info in your config file? i think i have my sister's wireless there too...
<hateyla> Rambo3: i edit the grub and now im on terminal .. but my packages my menus are not update.. before grup problem i updated my all thing
<Rambo3> firmware is binary file it doesn't install
<N3WB2k> Without internet? -.-
<TMH_> piratehead: the gui is apparently necessary to install
<cairnz> thanks Flannel - looking there
<CheshireViking> poody, don't know about herd5 & its stability - you're best asking in #ubuntu+1 for that - most of the support questions on Fiesty get pointed in that direction
<hateyla> Rambo3: can i get my Old grub setting from any where?
<Seveas> TMH_, not if you use the server cd
<pros1> I caught my ubuntu install porking the mac-book across the street. Should I switch to xfce ?
<PirateHead> TMH_: try downloading the server CD. It does not require a GUI to install.
<TMH_> seveas: that uses a non-gui install?
<Herrelol> PirateHead: I have yet to try it in ubuntu, I don't owe one (yet) so I have never got close to one with *nix installed
<Flannel> TMH_: get the alternate CD.  Although, I believe it still might need 128
<Seveas> TMH_, indeed
<poody> CheshireViking : Thanks for the tip ! I'll check this channel out !
<TMH_> fantastic, that's exactly what i need
<Crazytom> Rambo3, so it's already installed for a belkin because i had to install fwcutter for my broadcom
<TMH_> thanks guys
<mhemu> Lilandra, i guess I could've, but i'm lazy and on the chance that I go to a friends house and want to get access, i didn't feel like having to set something up each time. gnome network manager's gui interface was easier in my opinion, even if it does nag me for a keyring password each time.
<Herrelol> OOOH! Burn process finished, time to go home and try installing it again ^^
<PirateHead> Herrelol: I see. I'm not really interested in semi-useful gadgetry that doesn't work with Linux, so the finger-scanner sounds a little bit iffy to me. =D
<Herrelol> Well, it certainly works, how much you have to do to get it working is another thing =P
<TMH_> piratehead: i have a link for the finger print scanner howto if you would like to see it
<Lilandra> mhemu: i have heard it is easier! :) maybe when i start travelling i'll succumb !!
<Ryiel> Greetings! I have a laptop just installed ubuntu on it. (Asus M3N) And ubuntu does not recognize the AC'97 onboard soundchip. Any clue how to fix it?
<Rambo3> Crazytom, if it is ndiswrapper then you can look at manual for you card
<PirateHead> TMH_: is it google-search-able?
<TMH_> i don't know
<CheshireViking> poody, no problem, good luck solving the problem
<TMH_> oh i think i have it saved on delicious
<cecko> Hi all, how do I mount partition? Qtparted says it there are hda1, hda2 and hda3 but "mount hda1" does not work
<Rambo3> hateyla, why old grub
<pros1> try running alsaconf for sound
<PirateHead> THM_: sure, I guess I'd be interested in seeing it.
<Crazytom> Rambo3, manual?
<TMH_> piratehead: check these two: http://del.icio.us/TMH/fingerprint
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: c0z there is No updates Menu now :< and when i reboot my system the serverx not going up auto.
<Herrelol> Is it ok to post links here?
<mhemu> Lilandra, it's much easier, especially for someone like me who's not comfortable, or knowledgable, with the linux/ubuntu file system
<Rambo3> !madwifi | Crazytom
<ubotu> Crazytom: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PirateHead> TMH_: fingerprint scanners are basically an additional password mechanism, yes?
<PirateHead> TMH_: does it make a fingerprint and a password both necessary for login?
<XubuntuLover> Worst case scenario, as far as that server install, I found that command line server install from an "alternate install" version is the easiest and most compatible, and then just apt-get whatever desktop you want. Just a lot more downloading
<Crazytom> ladonna, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Herrelol> PirateHead: Yes
<Lilandra> mhemu: i'm daring!!! :-) nice talking to you! duty calls and all that :)
<ladonna> Crazytom  got it im there now
<mhemu> Lilandra, c ya, good luck with the opera profiles
<Herrelol> PirateHead: You can use it for almost anything though, I have a friend that uses it when logging on wintendo, logging onto mail, ftp servers, etc
<PirateHead> Herrelol: That's pretty neat. I hope they become standard, along with encrypted hard drives.
<aconbere> is there anyway to turn of tooltips for launchers?
<TMH_> piratehead: i believe it just plugs into pam
<TMH_> piratehead: i have not tried it despite owning a thinkpad
<ladonna> Crazytom  im going to sign off for now and try to get this working. Thanks again for you help. Ill get back with and keep you posted on the progress
<mhemu> !pam
<PirateHead> aconbere: there probably is. How much digging through Gnome's docs do you want to do? =P
<Crazytom> ladonna, what does sudo pccardctl ident get you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crazytom> ladonna, later
<aconbere> PirateHead: ha... not very much
<ladonna> Crazytom  hold on
<TMH_> piratehead: it was on my "todo" list but i had other things to do and it slipped my mind
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, that can effect of other things you've done
<XubuntuLover>  is there anyway to turn of tooltips for launchers? bump
<N3WB2k> Anyone know where to get XLibs.deb for VLC Media Player tried google and all (Offline Installation)?
<poody> Does anyone knows a workaround for the "SOFT CPU LOCKUP on CPU #1 or CPU #0" because of the wireless card on Edgy ??
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, did you remove gdm or x problems
<CapaH> How can I determine the *ip address* of a hostname from the shell? nslookup will do the reverse of this.. ?
<ladonna> Crazytom  nothing ?
<TMH_> capah: nslookup
<PirateHead> aconbere: as far as I know that's not in one of the GUI menus. Since Gnome is built for usability, the tooltips are sort of part of the package.
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: if i want to check my Old grub setting what it is? can i?
<riaal> really need some help installing madwifi, Im following a guide but they "drivers" are missing from the server, anyone done this resently?
<XubuntuLover> Rambo3: ping works well for me
<TMH_> piratehead: you can fool it with a gummybear by the way, don't put too much stock in it
<aconbere> PirateHead: understood
<jrib> CapaH: host   works too
<CapaH> TMH_: nslookup doesn't give a host to an ip just an ip to a host --- or am I doing something wrong? nslookup <some ip> --- just fails
<XubuntuLover> Rambo3: ping <hostname>
<Rambo3> |NewUser|,  update-grub will restore it to default
<TMH_> oh right
<omha> how can i see the all my hdd's mounted and unmounted /dev/names
<Crazytom> ladonna, just look at that troubleshooting doc that's all i can do from here
<mhemu> PirateHead, can also fool it with jello :-P
<PirateHead> TMH_: yeah, the whole idea sounds sort of silly and James Bond.
<bafoc> CapaH: use dig instead... nslookup is old
<jonez> CapaH: try reversing it.. 1.2.168.192.in-addr.arpa should look up "192.168.2.1"
<TMH_> capah: you can try pinging the ip address but that is dependant on the ip address having a reverse hostname
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: then my updated packages? will be going to install again?
<beni> any webmaster helping chan on this server?
<ladonna> Crazytom  will do, we made some progress wont be long before this thing is up and runnin
<CapaH> basically I have the IP I need the hostname
<XubuntuLover> omha: fdisk -l?
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, what are you talking about now
<PirateHead> TMH_: the idea of laptops with standard hardware-driven encryption support sounds realy yummy, though.
<TMH_> piratehead: in theory it is cool but then you lose your encryption keys ;[
<PirateHead> TMH_: no matter what file permissions I set on my laptop, anybody can pop in a LiveCD and recover my files.
<TMH_> piratehead: good point
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: i update my packages n all repo.. but now nothing is there in menus.
<TMH_> piratehead: i use truecrypt for my important stuff
<TMH_> i do recommend you check it out
<Lilandra> mhemu: nooo good luck with making firefox default!
<mhemu> PirateHead, lock the bios with a password and disabling booting from cd drive
<Ryiel> Greetings! I have a laptop just installed ubuntu on it. (Asus M3N) And ubuntu does not recognize the AC'97 onboard soundchip. Any clue how to fix it?
<PirateHead> TMH_: with hardware-driven encryption, there's little or no CPU/memory overhead, little lag time, and the whole shebang is encrypted. =D
<Rambo3> |NewUser|, if you are thinking of new programs use alacarte to enable debian menu
<MrRio> anyone know what theme opensuse uses?
<bur[n] er> How can I set an ssh user to be scponly and jailed to a certain directory such as /var/www/
<TMH_> piratehead: is that theory right now or is there a product out there that already does this?
<ethernomad> wow, this place is hopping!
<Flannel> |NewUser|: Each time you update a kernel, update-grub gets called.  If you want to set options that'll stick around, you need to do it in the comments at the beginning of the file, if youwant to add more kernels, you need to add them after the "End Debain automagic kernels" line, or they'll get erased
<TMH_> piratehead: i also have a nice feature on my thinkpad; i have set a password on the hard drive so the heads won't engage unless the correct password is supplied
<leftcase> Anyone think there's much of a demand for single-sign on ldap or active directory configuration in the installer process of Ubuntu? Personally, I think it'd help promote it corporately ...
<mescon> hey, how can I remove the text captions from the icons of Nautilus menubar? (Back, Forward, Up, Stop, Reload, Home and so on)
<mescon> cant find the option :/
<cairnz> thanks Flannel , i hope i figured it out.. *crosses fingers and reboots*
<bafoc> Lilandra: try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=504832
<PirateHead> mhemu: seagate has a product on the market today with that technology -- but it's not nearly standard yet, so I don't plan on getting it until it's been tried and tested a bit more.
<cables> When I resume from suspend, my CPU always runs a little hotter than it did before the suspend. Is there any way to fix this?
<riaal> Where can I read about installing madwifi drivers??
<bur[n] er> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cables> riaal, they're included in ubuntu I believe...
<riaal> cabldevil, oh, really? thanks
<PirateHead> cables: I had to build madwifi from source, it wasn't included with my base Edgy install.
<ethernomad> ubotu:  Does that include info on setting up wpa_supplicant.conf?
<cables> riaal, I've got an Atheros chipset card, and it worked out of the box. cc PirateHead
<Lilandra> bafoc, i think that was about suond
<Lilandra> laterz all
<PirateHead> ethernomad: ubotu is a bot. Address questions to the room. =D
<Herrelol> Do any of you have some experience with grub errors?
<ethernomad> sorry...first time in room
<ardchoille> aconbere: What are you wanting to turn off tooltips for?
<ardchoille> aconbere: Which app?
<Flannel> !anyone | Herrelol
<ubotu> Herrelol: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<riaal> cables, how can I check what drivers its running on?
<bafoc> lilandra: oops... wrong nice.. sorry
<PirateHead> ethernomad: No problem. Ubotu is programmed to say stuff that we have to say constantly, so it saves us typing.
<cables> riaal, I'm not sure... I think lsmod lists running modules, if that helps
<mescon> hey, how can I remove the text captions from the icons of Nautilus menubar? (Back, Forward, Up, Stop, Reload, Home and so on)
<Herrelol> ubotu: OI! I did the first two times, and that didn't work either
<XubuntuLover> Did someone still have a question about getting sound to work after a fresh install (getting no sound)?
<leftcase> hehehe
<Seveas> !bot | Herrelol
<ubotu> Herrelol: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Herrelol> Now don't make me find a screwdriver and put your hw on dis-array
<Herrelol> in*
<cables> riaal, I don't seeem to have "madwifi" running, I have ath_pci and ath_hal running though... not sure if that's an alias for atheros or something.
<Herrelol> Seveas: I'm afraid I already know he's a bot
<Seveas> !botabuse | Herrelol
<PirateHead> cables: if ath_pci is running, then that's madwifi.
<ubotu> Herrelol: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Seveas> ;)
<Seveas> I'd consider your plans with his h/w abuse
<Seveas> especially since that's *my* hardware :p
<ethernomad> looking for how-to on configuring wpa_supplicant
<Seveas> ethernomad, forget that and use network-manager
<Herrelol> Seveas: And I'd have to go through the trouble of finding out where that hardware is located in the world, probably get a flight ticket and buy myself a screwdriver before I could even start abusing it
<Herrelol> =P
<PirateHead> Seveas: the applicable quote from HGTTG is "Now open the door right now, or I'll take a sledge hammer to your databanks and give you a reprogramming you won't forget!"
<riaal> cables, me2, thanks
<Seveas> PirateHead, heh :)
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> but ubotu isn't eddie
<XubuntuLover> Anybody know a music player that handles large volumes of music and dynamically cross references searches through ID3 tags to catagorize results? I had a player like this and can't find it again.  :(
<Flannel> Herrelol: which partition are you trying to boot to when you get that error?
<Steve^> Is it possible save a session, but stop Gaim from loading when ubuntu starts?
<Steve^> Or at least stop it from connecting
<Herrelol> Flannel: /dev/hdb1
<mhemu> ethernomad, http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how I can stream the output of Amarok across the internet via VLC?
<XubuntuLover> Steve^: stop gaim then save the session?
<Flannel> Herrelol: and what hd#,# are you booting to in GRUB?  (and this is a linux partition?)
<comicinker> hi
<XubuntuLover> Why not broadcast directly through Amarok rather than VLC?
<cables_> Hi guys, how can I stop a module from running at startup?
<yurimxpxman> XubuntuLover: How could I do that?
<XubuntuLover> There is a VLC Player / GUI
<Steve^> XubuntuLover, I'd still like it to auto-update everytime I log out though
<leftcase> Hi folks, does anyone know of any Ubuntu packages that make it easy to configure edgy for single-sign-on against an Active Directory Domain?
<Herrelol> Flannel: I'm not sure, it's the grafic install of ubuntu and I haven't tried booting with a live-cd
<comicinker> assumed that i have overwritten a directory that way, that the system thinks it is a file, can I change it back again?
<CheshireViking> i'm trying to play an .avi file, but whatever I try playing it with Movie Player, Realplayer, vlc, gxine, all i get is a black window - i get sound, but no picture, anybody able to help?
<yurimxpxman> XubuntuLover: What are you talking about? I thought you were talking about not using VLC at all..
<yurimxpxman> is there an amarok script to do it?
<cables_> CheshireViking, AVI isn't very informative... what codec is inside that AVI file?
<Rambo3> xvid?
<cables_> CheshireViking, right click and go to properties, then audio-video tab to find out.
<mhemu> ethernomad, that link i posted is far easier than playing around with the wpa_supplicant.conf
<jrib> !avi | CheshireViking
<ubotu> CheshireViking: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> Herrelol: eh?  You don't need to.  Go to your grub menu (hit esc after your POST screen), on the offending menu item, and hit 'e' to view it (well, edit it, but part of editing is viewing)
<cables_> Rambo3, you can stick a lot of things in an AVI
<levander> Is no one else having the problem I'm having where Firefox seems flaky?  E.g., bookmarks stopped being saved, Tools -> Add Ons show you have no extensions installed (- although you know you do because the extension's dialogs and such still popup) ?
<Herrelol> Flannel: I get the error so fast that I can't possible make it before the error occurs
<XubuntuLover> Steve^: sorry, this is a bit of a guess, but what about running either an update script at start, or stop it after the update?
<Herrelol> possibly*
<Steve^> levander, that's firefox for you. It gave me enough random unique bugs that I switched to Opera
<cables_> levander, run firefox -safe-mode to run Firefox in safe mode, to see what's up. From there you can disable/remove extensions to see what's causing the problem.
<Flannel> Herrelol: Right, you can still do that though.  Hit escape to get to the grub menu (since it's hidden by default), and then hit 'e' to view the entry
<CheshireViking> cables_, i try right clicking, i'm only getting an audio tab, nothing with video on it
<Herrelol> Ahh.... ok
<cables_> CheshireViking, that means there's no video in the AVI file
<cables_> CheshireViking, no video track.
<Herrelol> I learn, therefor I live
<levander> cables_: yeah, I turn off extensions and everything in Safe Mode, restart in regular mode and it works fine.  I've been deleting my .mozilla directory when I do that too, but I'm not sure I have to do that.
<CheshireViking> cables_, there is video, i can play it quite happily on a windows machine
<Steve^> XubuntuLover, I may just turn sessions off.. thing is I have a bug that if Gaim opens before beryl, when opened from the system tray it is not the most-on top window
<cables_> levander, it's repetitive?
<Herrelol> Just for the record, how many extensions do you have in firefox?
<cables_> CheshireViking, no idea then... sounds like a weirdly-encoded or weirdly-muxed avi
<levander> cables_: yeah, after doing that, it starts working fine for maybe three weeks, but then it starts back up again.
<levander> Steve^: I never had these problems till I upgrade to Edgy.
<grndslm> anyone ever experience repeated keystrokes that continue for approx 5 sec. and cannot be interrupted by myself in any way....only happens on my laptop
<cables_> levander, are you installing the same extensions?
<leftcase> Hi folks, does anyone know of any Ubuntu packages that make it easy to configure edgy for single-sign-on against an Active Directory Domain?
<Ched> *,
<cables_> !repeat | leftcase
<ubotu> leftcase: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CheshireViking> cables_, thanks anyway, i'll go & warm up a windows machine & see if i can work it out
<levander> cables_: Yeah, I reinstall the same extensions (they're all pretty well known like the Web Developer Extension, Google Synch) I'm not installing any obscure ones.
<cables_> leftcase, give it at least 15 minutes between repeats :)
<XubuntuLover> Steve^: AH, Think that is it. I love Beryl, but it is just too heavy, and much to BETA to run all the time. I start in Gnome, then switch to Beryl manually. That fixed most of my problems with Beryl / everything desktop weird
<leftcase> :|
<leftcase> kk
<levander> XubuntuLover: yeah, it sucks they've decide to leave Beryl out of Feisty cause it's still so flaky, I was looking forward to that.
<Steve^> XubuntuLover, actually thats an Idea, assuming I can open Beryl with a single click
<comicinker> help please! assumed that i have overwritten a directory that way, that the system thinks it is a file, can I change it back again?
<poody> Anybody here with experience on how to bypass the wirless bug with the ipw3945 on my dell xps M1210 laptop so I can install Edgy ?
<levander> Steve^: did you have these problems with Firefox before Dapper?
<comicinker> watch therfor this: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8342/
<Steve^> levander, I had them with Firefox before I used linux :P
<Herrelol> Flannel: Thanks for helping, if I log on with xchat in around an hour then you know I got it working
<Steve^> Opera is better anyway
<levander> Steve^: I've never had them on XP.
<Steve^> (Thats just why I switched)
<Steve^> My Firefox behaved weirdly, I tried to clean my PC of it, but it was always weird, just for me, unique weird bugs
<McQueen> hi, i have got a problem with xine. i can play wmv files, i can hear sound but i can not watch the video. how can i fix it?
<aconbere> ardchoille: all the launchers in my panels
<levander> Steve^: that is wierd
<shadwan> Hello everyone. Does anyone know how to undo updates? i updated with package manager this morning and all of my settings have gone haywire, and i can't seem to change them back. I'm not at all good at these things. Any help would be great. ta
<leftcase> what are you updating shadwan ?
<cinex> 'lo
<levander> shadwan: what tool did you use to update?  some of them have logs to tell you what you updated
<XubuntuLover> I just installed Ubuntu onto a Dell Optiplex 530GX, from a 6.10 Live CD, and after Updating (did not check till after update) OpenOffice crashes immediately on startup with "Open Office could not start: an Internal error has occured". I tried using Symantic Package Manager to "Reinstall all the core components, and still getting same error
<Steve^> levander, you can always try Opera whilst you fix it :)
<McQueen> hi, i have got a problem with xine. i can play wmv files, i can hear sound but i can not watch the video. how can i fix it?
<imacoolkid> What's the hotkey to switch workplaces?
<comicinker> Hello! Can somebody help my with this: assumed that i have overwritten a directory that way, that the system thinks it is a file, can I change it back again? Watch therfor this: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8344/
<XubuntuLover> McQueen: You must not have the codex for those videos installed
<imacoolkid> What's the hotkey to switch workplaces?
<AnxiousCo> hello
<AnxiousCo> What is gnome-cups-manager? how do I access it? I am trying to set up a printer and someone said  Choose printer driver from gnome-cups-manager(Printers)
<ethernomad> why does gedit say, "cannot open display"?
<McQueen> XubuntuLover, i installed xine plugins from add/remove panel. so how can i upgrade the plugins?
<leftcase> cups = common unix printing
<Julie> can someone help me
<XubuntuLover> iamacoolkid: Gnome, I think, is CTRL-Arrow
<Flannel> ethernomad: because you are running it in a tty and not gnome terminal
<ethernomad> ok, how do I comment something out in VI?
<comicinker> vi?
<imacoolkid> ctrl-arrow didn't work, Anyone else know? What the hotkey to change workplaces
<Julie> Hi, I'm trying to delete a document from my external drive, but the folder has a locker on it and it says that I don't have permission. what can I do to delete it? It's a folder full of music and videos that I already have in another folder, so I have them in double, and it's taking place for nothing.
<Julie> Thanks!
<dyrne> AnxiousCo: alternative to gnome-cups is just to type localhost:631 in browser.
<ethernomad> vi text editor
<AnxiousCo> ok
<Rambo3> ethernomad, thats not valid question
<ardchoille> aconbere: Open gconf-editor and look at /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled  I think that is what you're looking for
<leftcase> AnxiousCo: Or type gnome-cups-add in the terminal to bring up the program which allows you to add a new printer
<XubuntuLover> McQueen: My choice is Automatix2. It is another program like Synaptic Package Manager and Add / Remove Programs, but has a lot more Driver / Codex related things
<comicinker> thats pretty easy: <esc> move to the position, type ones "i" for instert insert, type whatever you want, press <esc> and finally :wq
<AnxiousCo> thanks leftcase
<erstazi> Julie: did you try su (root)
<PriceChild> !automatix | XubuntuLover
<ubotu> XubuntuLover: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<leftcase> np m8
<jhaig> If I install the current latest version of Feisty, will updates over the next month bring it up to the state of the official release (when it is released), or would a reinstall be required?
<Rambo3> ethernomad, "i" for insert  # is usualy comment  for bash
<Julie> well, i dont know what to write in the code box
<riaal> what is the difference in the "linux-restricted-modules-????"
<imacoolkid> ctrl-arrow didn't work, Anyone else know? What the hotkey to change workplaces
<McQueen> XubuntuLover, thanks
<erstazi> Julie: in the terminal?
<DarkX> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<XubuntuLover> McQueen: Check the above note, Automatix is discouraged for many reasons.
<Julie> yeah
<Julie> im new to this
<ethernomad> alright, back to my original question.  It appears that I am using the Gnome Terminal
<erstazi> Julie: ok, open the terminal up
<imacoolkid> ctrl-arrow didn't work, Anyone else know? What the hotkey to change workplaces
<Julie> i did
<McQueen> XubuntuLover, i c thanks for your help
<erstazi> type in su
<JohnPhys> imacoolkid : I believe it's ctrl + alt + left/right
<Julie> ok
<riaal> what is the difference in the "linux-restricted-modules-386 and linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
<imacoolkid> Thanks JohnPhys!
<erstazi> Julie: press enter key and then type in the root password
<Flannel> riaal: one's for the 386 kernel, the other's for the generic kernl
<ethernomad> grrr... gedit no worky
<Rambo3> riaal, arch
<Flannel> erstazi, Julie, don't use su, use sudo.  There's no reason to use su (or a root account), on Ubuntu
<Julie> su: Authentication failure
<Julie> Sorry.
<cables_> riaal, did you get Atheros working?
<riaal> Flannel, don't get it? if im running 386 and need madwifi drivers witch one?
<Flannel> Julie: use sudo, type in your password.
<cables_> riaal, hold on a sec
<riaal> cables_, okey, thanks =)
<Flannel> riaal: if you're running the -386 kernel, you need the -386 restricted modules
<erstazi> Flannel: sorry, I use su all the time, old habits
<Julie> when i write sudo, they dont ask for the password
<riaal> Flannel, shall I remove generic fist?
<XubuntuLover> JohnPhys: Ctrl-Alt + arrow just worked for me in Xcfe
<Flannel> Julie: sudo remembers for 10 minutes, so if you've sudo'd recently, it won't
<cables_> riaal, what type of processor do you have and what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jhaig> Julie: It will ask the first time, but then remember for a while.
<Flannel> riaal: You probably want to use the generic kernel.  386 is for machines that can't run the generic kernel
<Julie> ok so i wrote sudo
<erstazi> Julie: or remember until you exit
<Julie> what next?
<AnxiousCo> I think I am misunderstanding this.   Choose printer driver from gnome-cups-manager(Printers). How do I do this?
<riaal> cables_,  AMD 64 and 386
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: i just g0t back Old look uBuntu.. now i want to save this grub info?
<erstazi> Julie: what is the directory for the folder that needs permissions?
<Julie> in a external driver
<|NewUser|> Rambo3: now i have all things all updated menus.
<erstazi> Julie: what is the external harddrive's format?
<Julie> USB-HDD
<riaal> Flannel, Im confused
<cables_> riaal, sudo aptitude show linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep State
<Julie> i dont know, how do i check
<Flannel> Julie: you sudo a particular command.  "sudo [something] ", in your case, you're looking to delete something with nautilus.  So, "gksudo nautilus" will do it.  And just be careful (and close nautilus after you're finished)
<cables_> riaal, you don't need the sudo
<Flannel> Julie: Is it a windows drive/
<Julie> what is nautilus :S
<cables_> Julie, Gnome file manager
<erstazi> Flannel: can you explain, my hands hurt from coding
<DarkX> whats the windows key under ubuntu, isnt it <Super>
<Flannel> Julie: nautilus is the file browser
<Julie> ummm i dunno...
<riaal> cables_,  what is the difference in apt-get and aptitude?
<XubuntuLover> Is there a way to lock the Settings Manager?
<cables_> riaal, aptitude is smarter about dependencies. That command just checks if you have that installed
<jfalvarez> hey! question, when I try to load a public_html dir via apache2 always I get a 403 error, I see that i dont vahe mod_userdir.c when I type "apache2 -l", somebody can help on this ?
<Julie> so i write gksudo nautilus and then what?
<jfalvarez> *I dont have
<erstazi> jfalvarez: permissions
<riaal> cables_, State: installed
<cables_> riaal, damn, I thought I was getting somewhere
<Flannel> Julie: is usermod in mods-enabled?  And yeah, make sure your public_html is 755
<erstazi> jfalvarez: make sure its set to be read by OTHER
<Flannel> jfalvarez, not Julie, sorry
<riaal> cables_, thing is, the drivers seams to work but I need madwifi tools, when I try to install them it says I already have it, but I don't =S
<Julie> haha i was like wtf?
<jfalvarez> erstazi: really ? thats rare -> drwxr-xr-x 2 jfalvarez users     4096 Mar 15 21:06 public_html
<cables_> riaal, lspci | grep Ath
<AnxiousCo> hmm, never mind, it finally sent jobs to my printer
<cables_> riaal, what are you trying to do that doesn't work?
<AnxiousCo> but now it is not printing its jobs, lol. Anyone experience this?
<grndslm> anyone ever experience repeated keystrokes that continue for approx 5 sec. and cannot be interrupted by myself in any way....only happens on my laptop
<Flannel> Julie: gksudo nautilus, then enter your password (if it akss), then you can browse with the window that pops up, and delete the file, once you're done, close that window
<erstazi> jfalvarez: is usermod in mods-enabled?
<jfalvarez> Flannel: yes, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 Nov  1  2005 userdir.conf -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf
<jfalvarez> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 Nov  1  2005 userdir.load -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.load
<marshall> fun is fun
<riaal> cables_, check pm
<jfalvarez> erstazi: yes
<AnxiousCo> Printing: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...
<jfalvarez> erstazi: is a symbolic link
<grndslm> no one has this repeated keystrokes problem??  thinking it could possibly be related to the hard drive
<Julie> ummm ok i did and a window came up with home and desktop and stuff but my external driver is not there
<XubuntuLover> Where would I find Add/Remove Programs or Settings Manager in the file system to change permissions?
<jrib> XubuntuLover: change permissions of what?
<Flannel> jfalvarez: what are the perms on your home dir? /home/username
<erstazi> jfalvarez: I would type more but my hands are killing me... too much coding
<Rambo3> !think-before-asking
<Julie> guys, i typed gksudo nautilus, then the root window came up... but my external drive is not listed in it
<Flannel> Julie: Where did your drive show up before?
<jfalvarez> erstazi: hahaha :)
<Julie> well, its on my desktop
<XubuntuLover> I recently installed Xubuntu on a number of old machines in my classroom, Students are actually using them, and while "user" has a lot of restrictions, I want to lock more of the interface settings, and Settings Manager especially.
<Julie> but when i click on desktop from root, nothing appears
<clouder`grr> Why does moving windows take up 100% CPU usage?  I'm using gnome, fglrx, BigDesktop for dual display, and direct rendering says yes
<riaal> cables_, you still here?
<jfalvarez> Flannel: damn you are right :) drwx------ 4 jfalvarez users   4096 Mar 14 21:20 jfalvarez
<cables_> riaal, yep
<dyrne> Julie: are you asking howto mount it manually?
<jfalvarez> Flannel: thx dude (y)
<Flannel> Julie: alright, gksudo might put you on someone elses desktop.  You'll need to navigate to your own.  which is in /home/username, where username is your username
<Julie> no, i want to delete a locked file on my external drive...
<Flannel> Julie: er, /home/username/Desktop, that is
<chrisjw> hi, i have two hard drives, one has linux, the other windows; I had to reinstall windows, it overwrote the GRUB multiboot that was set up
<czubass> jjhkhljh;jl;kj
<czubass> jnbkjbkb
<XubuntuLover> clouder'grr: My suspicion is effeciency. Is your computer laggy when you move windows, or does the cpu just kick into full gear
<chrisjw> can I setup dual boot again without reinstalling linux>?
<cables_> !grub | chrisjw
<czubass> fack windows
<ubotu> chrisjw: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<czubass> :P
<riaal> cables_, sorry if im confusing you, the thing is, I tryed to get my old ralink card to work for ages. All things i read about got me confused. So now I have bouth a new nic but Im still confused.. =S
<cables_> riaal, did you run lspci | grep Ath
<ziadoz> does anyone have any idea why my laptop wont hibernate, it trys to, then just locks the screen :\
<clouder`grr> It will idle at 6-7% then once I grab a window and move it, it jumps to 100% and windows behind it redraw very slowly
<Julie> I did.... im in desktop right now... still not there... im confused
<leftcase> ziadoz: Which laptop?
<Rambo3> clouder`grr, sound like xorg.conf problem
<jrib> XubuntuLover: Maybe you can use Sabayon though I'm not sure because I've never used it.  I don't know what "Settings Manager" is.  What version of ubuntu is this?
<ran> i just got adsl and the connections works but surfing the net is slow. it takes some time till it connects but when its connected download is nearly 400kb. anyone know why?
<Julie> OH
<Julie> ok found it in media
<Julie> hahaha
<clouder`grr> Rambo3: any ideas as to what I should be looking for?
<cairnz> is grub-install supposed to create a menu.lst in /boot/grub/ ?
<riaal> cables_,  check pm again
<Julie> thanks guys!
<cables_> riaal, check pm :)
<levander> I've installed the nvidia hardware accelerated drivers from the Ubuntu repositories.  Now "sudo aptitude update" wants to update the kernel.  Am I going to have to reinstall those drivers?
<riaal> cables_,  Im not geting any, chage to a registerd nick
<riaal> change*
<ziadoz> leftcase, its a compaq presario v5000
<Flannel> levander: no, the drivers are under package management too
<levander> Flannel: thanks
<cables_> riaal, damn, for some reason I'm not using my regular nick, which is regular...
<Rambo3> clouder`grr, tweaking  the driver. most often that happends when installing ati-s or nvidia-s driver , and not using free one
<XubuntuLover> In Xubuntu, there is a beautiful "Settings Manager", very much like a Control Panel on other OEM OS's that groups various settings together.
<cables_> riaal, s/regular/registered
<cables_> riaal, can you join #cables then?
* cairnz curses grub
<clouder`grr> Rambo3:   The other day I came in asking this question but with the open source drivers.  I was told to try the binary drivers, but same thing
<XubuntuLover> it is cleaner than the typical System and Administration menus
<Rambo3> clouder`grr, try older kernel
<jrib> XubuntuLover: oh right you said Xubuntu, I completely missed that
<clouder`grr> Would you mind taking a glance at my xorg.conf?
<leftcase> ziadoz: Has it got an amd64 processor in it mate~?
<XubuntuLover> Jrib: I wish it was implemented into Ubuntu / Gnome. Wish I knew how to do that
<ziadoz> its a celeron m i think
<leftcase> ah rightho
<jrib> XubuntuLover: if no one knows here, be sure to try #xubuntu as well
<ziadoz> its a v5200 to be specific
<clouder`grr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10517/
<ziadoz> UK model of it
<jhaig> XubuntuLover: What is it called?
<AnxiousCo> my printer is getting its jobs in queue but does not actually print them, what is wrong?
<dyrne> XubuntuLover: that is in ubuntu
<dg10050> um, when I install anything with apt-get it tells me that I have probably close to 50 packages that are no longer needed, but they all seem to be related to KDE (I am using Ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package installed)
<dyrne> XubuntuLover: well.. what version are you in? inst in > dapper
<XubuntuLover> dyrne: Edgy
<jrib> XubuntuLover: gnome-control-center might be similar
<dyrne> XubuntuLover: i know settings manager if that is what youre refering to is in dapper and feisty i skipped edgy
<CheshireViking> cables_, just for info, that video problem I had, it was down to a wierd codec, booted windows up, took a few mins to find the codec down "MWV1" & install, converted the file, now runs on ubuntu.  Thanks for the advice
<SGorillaaaa> when i play games on wine they go really slow, has anyone else had this problem? i have no windows :(
<testar> does cnr come with feisty fawn?
<dg10050> is it safe to remove those packages that show up?
<dg10050> <dg10050> um, when I install anything with apt-get it tells me that I have probably close to 50 packages that are no longer needed, but they all seem to be related to KDE (I am using Ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package installed)
<bafoc> dg10050 try apt-get install -f
<testy> Hi, just going through the dm-crypt howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowtoEdgy , at the bottom it says "Edit /etc/pam.d/(login|gdm) ... what does the (login|gdm) stand for?
<jhaig> dg10050: It should be.  There was probably some package that you installed and uninstalled once which had a lot of dependencies.
<madman91> hey guys
<dg10050> bafoc: I can still install stuff, it just says "Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them."
<madman91> is there a way to make cdparanoia create a rip log ?
<leftcase> ziadoz - Checking the hardware compatibility list here https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsCompaq doesn't show up any reported issues with hibernating your model of laptop
<testar> when does the freespire and ubuntu colaboration start?
<leftcase> ziadoz: Saying that, there can be problems with various laptops (I know I've had issues) and suspend/hibernate
<dg10050> jhaig: some of these seem important like "kubuntu-docs"
<tjingboem> how can i boot ubuntu from a scsi cdrom?
<XubuntuLover> jrib dyrne I will need to take another look. I know they are a bit different. Btw, is there conflict installing ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop on the same machine? Took a little bit to tweak the login manager to look the way I wanted, but appears smooth. I just "change session" between them (Gnome / Xfce). Any known conflicts?
<ziadoz> leftcase, when i go to hibernate, it attempts, then just goes back to the locked screen
<jrib> XubuntuLover: that's perfectly fine
<h1st0> tjingboem: does the pc supporting booting to scsi?
<DarkX> tjingboem, use boot floopies first
<h1st0> DarkX: most pc's can boot to scsi in the bios
<SlickRich> hey guys, I'm trying to play enemy territory but can't get any sound, I'm getting the error "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy". does anyone have any suggestions?
<XubuntuLover> tjingboem: Is the Scsi controller onboard or installed to a slot?
<Rambo3> clouder`grr, you have no videooverlay
<h1st0> DarkX: unless its a scsi card then its up tot he card if it has options
<Flannel> SlickRich: there are a few threads in the forums (ubuntuforums.org) that have instructions on getting it working
<DarkX> h1st0, i have bunch of scsi cdroms n servers so far the UBUNTU CD has had 0 capability to boot directly off of them
<clouder`grr> What's that?
<dg10050> jhaig: some of these seem important like "kubuntu-docs"
<dg10050> bafoc: I can still install stuff, it just says "Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them."
<DarkX> ive had to use boot floopies
<tjingboem> the scsi controller is installed to a slot, XubuntuLover
<DarkX> which then loaded the cd
<clouder`grr> !videopverlay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videopverlay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clouder`grr> !videooverlay
<SlickRich> cheers flannel
<h1st0> DarkX: hrm... maybe a driver issue with teh scsi then?
<leftcase> ziadoz: The problem with hibernate/suspend problems in my experience tends that there's no standard solution. There is a thread here which kinda outlies some ideas http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71127
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videooverlay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<testy> Hi, just going through the dm-crypt howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowtoEdgy , at the bottom it says "Edit /etc/pam.d/(login|gdm) ... what does the (login|gdm) stand for? Can't figure out what this should be replaced with...
<h1st0> !install | tjingboem
<ubotu> tjingboem: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Rambo3> clouder`grr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DarkX> possible..but once ubuntu is installed it works fine, meaning the boot menu doesnt have full scsi drivers
<XubuntuLover> tjingboem if it is not working, it is possible that the card is not supported by your bios. I am assuming you having problems?
<DarkX> and has no way to install scsi drivers
<BlackDalek> When I booted up this morning the 'puter told me "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. The last error message was: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. GN
<BlackDalek> OME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in." Is this anything I should be worried about?
<clouder`grr> thanks Rambo3
<ziadoz> ill take a look leftcase :)
<h1st0> tjingboem: check out the links from ubotu your problem may be described there.  You may have to create floppies to boot to the cd.
<henke> Are there any plans for a mechanism to allow both the ATI libgl and the mesa libgl to coexist peacefully?
<leftcase> ziadoz - Ooooh I think I might have twigged what you where on about :-)
<leftcase> lol - I might be leading you down the wrong path!
<ziadoz> lol
<leftcase> Do you mean that when you close the lid, it basically locks the laptop ?
<tjingboem> h1st0, thanks i'll look into it
<ziadoz> when i try to hibernate it, by closing it, or actually choosing hibernate from the shutdown menu, it attempts to, but doesnt work, and it just locks the screen and i have to type in my password to get back to the desktop
<rkyraccoon55> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tjingboem> XubuntuLover, it's an adaptec card and should be able to get to boot from scsi. i tried every option but no luck:(
<lisapc> when I turn on my PC first thing in the morning and load Ubuntu, sound never works.  But when I then reboot, sound always works.  Is there a solution for this so that sound works at first boot of the day?
<DarkX> tjingboem, id suject a IDE to USB converter if your BIOS can boot off of USB
<testy> Could anyone have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowtoEdgy and tell me what (login|gdm) should be replaced with?
<DarkX> or an IDE PCI Controller temporary while u install
<testy> Would be amazing
<nolimitsoya_> are there any alternatives to gdesklets for the xfce4.4 desktop?
<dyrne> lisapc: if you do 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart' does that fix sound?
<cheeseboy> how do i run binary as root?
<Flannel> !sudo | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dyrne> lisapc: im not sure if thats alsa-util or utils
<tjingboem> DarkX, it's a P1 without USB. i'm trying to get the Ubuntu Server Edition installed
<AaronMT> any bash scripting guru's want to help me on something so obvious I cant figure it out
<cheeseboy> Flannel i know abu sudo just dont how to open the binary
<leftcase> ziadoz: Have you taken a look at the power management settings program ?
<dyrne> AaronMT: im abou to leave but ask anyway
<XubuntuLover> tjingboem: I would recommend calling your board maker (asus has awsome tech support). It is likely you may be able to flash your bios with an updatefor support. You may also find documentation on the SCSI card from adapetics website.
<JT__> can someone tell me how i can get all of the Updates without an internet connection
<lisapc> dyrne, never tried it
<jewbilee> Hello, my laptop has a VGA cable running from it, to a secondary monitor. Dapper has chosen to show my main image on my second Monitor and not my laptops.  How do I change this?
<zues_62> could someone help me
<nolimitsoya_> JT__, add the cd to your sources.list
<lisapc> dyrne, sound works great, but just not at the very first boot of the day
<dyrne> lisapc: that is very odd :)
<XubuntuLover> Jt_: The only way I know is to download the individual updates, burn them to a CD, then add the CD as a repository
<ziadoz> leftcase, i took a brief look
<JT__> Thanks
<zues_62> im using  a laptop and i have a PCMA sound card and each time i reset it defaults back to the  laptops soundcard
<ziadoz> couldnt see anything in there, dont really know what im looking for thoguh
<zues_62> how can i fix this
<nolimitsoya_> superkaramba/gdesklets alternative for xfce, anyone?
<lisapc> dyrne, yeah. sound works great!  but not when I do the first boot of the day!  any ideas why?
<ziadoz> basically though the laptop wont hibernate
<lisapc> dyrne, so I always have to boot Ubuntu twice each morning
<XubuntuLover> Jt_:Problem is knowing all which packages you need / are even available
<cheeseboy> how do i open binary in terminal?
<leftcase> ziadoz: Well it's under system --> preferences --> Power Management
<nolimitsoya_> cheeseboy, type the name
<lisapc> dyrne, shall I try your clommand at the fuirst boot?
<HollywoodCode> hi
<cheeseboy> i tried that
<tjingboem> XubuntuLover, thanks for the tips :)
<JT__> Yea i just need the codecs and Like MPEG, AVI, etc.
<nolimitsoya_> cheeseboy, what are you attempting?
<zues_62> surely someone knows
<sittisal> cheeseboy: "./binaryname"
<h1st0> cheeseboy: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ziadoz> i'll take a look, leftcase
<HollywoodCode> i need help anyone available?
<dyrne> lisapc: i would. i honestly dont know though if that is the case.
<cheeseboy> to run fwnes
<XubuntuLover> tjingboem: good luck  :)
<leftcase> ziadoz: There's an 'Actions' bit down at the bottom with a drop down menu that lets you select the action you wish to happen when the laptop lid is closed.
<tjingboem> :)
<nolimitsoya_> cheeseboy, is it a linux binary to begin with?
<lisapc> dyrne, any other ideas to try as well?
<zues_62> y does it keep reseting itself
<cheeseboy> yes
<HollywoodCode> i need help anyone available? please
<leftcase> Make sure it's set to hibernate
<lisapc> dyrne, would save me having to rebooot each morning
<ziadoz> oh, i have that set leftcase, it still doesnt hibernate
<ziadoz> it just locks the desktop screen
<LjL> !ask
<nolimitsoya_> cheeseboy, then set the execute bit and type the name
<XubuntuLover> HollywoodCode: It is easier to see the question, and others, when you ask away rather than ask to ask  :)
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cheeseboy> nolimitsoya_ , ?
<zues_62> ok guys i am trying something
<nolimitsoya_> cheeseboy, chmod +x <filename>
<dyrne> lisapc: restarting that should work. maybe running alsamixer in terminal and messing with volumes while playing an mp3 or something. thats a very strange problem not sure
<zues_62> i have a laptop pc and each time i reboot back into linux the soundcard resets itself to the INTERNAL LAPTOP card and i use a PCMA sound card
<xose> ola
<zues_62> how do i get it to use that one all the time
<HollywoodCode> I am trying to setup GNUMP3d , i put my mp3's on a cd, and i want to copy them to /var/music, and it wonlt let me, says i dont have permission how do i do this please anyone help?
<zues_62> i have the alsa drivers instaled
<BlackDalek> my question - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10521/
<AaronMT> any bash scripting guru's want to help me on something so obvious I cant figure it out
<cheeseboy> bash: fwnes: command not foun
<dyrne> AaronMT: what is the question?
<nolimitsoya_> AaronMT, not a guru, but just ask away
<cheeseboy> im in its folder..
<nolimitsoya_> cheeseboy, then you didnt set the bit correctly
<XubuntuLover> nolimitsoya_: is there a way to get individual scripts to automatically run in terminal without prompting me for what I want to do with the script after it has been flagged for execute?
<cheeseboy> whatd i do wrong?
<nolimitsoya_> ... or its not a linux binary...
<leftcase> ziadoz: - What a bummer!
<leftcase> ziadoz: I have a suggestion though, but it aint pretty
<ziadoz> whats that
<ziadoz> ?
<d_ed> hey dudes. when I run gcc it doesn't automatically include libraries from /usr/include...now I have to keep adding -I /usr... where can I make it permanent?
<nolimitsoya_> XubuntuLover, im not sure what you are asking. run that by me again
<HollywoodCode> how do i get permission to copy files off a cd to a folder, please help anyone?
<JT__> Hollyword
<cheeseboy> nolimitsoya_ , did what you said
<JT__> *wood
<HollywoodCode> JT can u help?
<nolimitsoya_> HollywoodCode, you need to be the owner of the folder you are cpoying too, or at least have priviliges
<leftcase> ziadoz: First, make sure that the problem happens on other laptops of the same model as yours, so you can make sure it's definitely a problem with the laptop rather than configuration.
<HollywoodCode> how do i get privalege to var\music?
<leftcase> ziadoz: I'd be inclined to start a thread over at the ubuntu forums tbh
<Billen> Easy question: I am getting a 404 on all download links for the 64 bit desktop version of ubuntu. Isn't there one?
<JT__> You have to be root.
<nolimitsoya_> HollywoodCode, why in gods name are you in /var to begin with?!
<d_ed> HollywoodCode: /var/ is a reserved folder
<d_ed> it's for logs and things which "vary"
<h1st0> lol
<sorush20> hi
<leftcase> ziadox: Then, there are two links here to read through - but they involve quite a bit of work
<sorush20> is there any other way
<ziadoz> leftcase, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385399
<lisapc> does opera run on edgy?
<HollywoodCode> setting up gnump3d
<d_ed> HollywoodCode: in short music should probably go in /media
<cheeseboy> nolimitsoya_ , why won't it work?
<ziadoz> i dont mind a bit of work, leftcase :)
<HollywoodCode> setting up gnump3d
<nolimitsoya_> cheeseboy, you did something wrong
<sorush20> I want to be able to setup samba but I can't get it to work
<sorush20> I'm in kubuntu
<HollywoodCode> it says copy to var\music
<d_ed> HollywoodCode: read "man hier"
<sorush20> I just want simple free sharing
<slippyr4> can anyone name any good puzzle games for ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya_> !samba | sorush20
<ubotu> sorush20: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<HollywoodCode> how do i get privaleges on this username, i just set this up
<leftcase> ziadoz: links are both in this post mate http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2099125
<sorush20> how do I reset my ip tables to no settings
<crdlb> slippyr4, enigma, fish-fillets
<XubuntuLover> nolimitsoya_: I wrote a... reasdonably complex, script to run WoW under Wine, with all kinds of tweaks to start it in its own session and such for both bragging rights, best performance, and convineience. But every time I start the script, it prompts me for "Run" "View" "Cancel". and a box that asks. "Do this every tine with this TYPE of file". I want THIS file run in a terminal every time, but certaintly not all scripts by default.
<ziadoz> cheers, leftcase
<nolimitsoya_> HollywoodCode, you shouldnt be copying things to /var to begin with. stop, and rethink'
<cheeseboy> nolimitsoya_ i copied and pasted what you had g-fundies@g-fundies-desktop:~/Desktop/fwNES$ chmod +x fwnes
<cheeseboy> g-fundies@g-fundies-desktop:~/Desktop/fwNES$ fwnes
<cheeseboy> bash: fwnes: command not found
<slippyr4> crdlb, installing now, thanks
<leftcase> no probs - sorry i couldn't be of more help
<Billen> Easy Question: are there any working download links for Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit desktop version?
<Kooka> cya all
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: can't you set up a new user in /home and then put the files in there?
<Julie> how can i make a shortcut with a file on the desktop like i used to do with windows?
<HollywoodCode> can anyojne tell me how to change privaleges on a folder?
<cables> Julie, right click > make link
<nolimitsoya_> XubuntuLover, make a launcher for it and place it on the desktop, or make a .desktop file that adds a menu entry
<LjL> HollywoodCode: man chmod
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: chown and chmod commands
<XubuntuLover> Billen: You mean the Alpha Windows installer?
<nolimitsoya_> HollywoodCode, you should be doing that. stop and rethink
<Julie> it says that i dont have permission... but im the root right now gksudo nautilus
<BlackDalek> should I be concerned about this? it's not happened before - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10521/
<nolimitsoya_> LjL, chmoding /var might not be the best idfea imo...
<nolimitsoya_> *-f
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: but research this further before doing anything
<gtc> Hi all!  Any tips on getting a USB mouse wheel to work?  I do have "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" set...
<XubuntuLover> nolimitsoya: Ok, thank you
<Billen> XubuntuLover: I mean Desktop Edition   Ubuntu 6.10 - Supported to 2008 and have selected 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<LjL> nolimitsoya_: you ask for rotten fish, i give you rotten fish. anyway if you need support for your thesis - no, it most definitely isn't a good idea. HollywoodCode read.
<Billen> XubuntuLover: all download links give me a 404
<HollywoodCode> i just want to copy and paste some files, do i type chmod in the console, keep the console up, and then copy and paste?
<XubuntuLover> Billen: Ah, one sec
<LjL> HollywoodCode: err... no.
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: no, you can copy from the command line
<Julie> it says that i dont have permission... but im the root right now gksudo nautilus
<Billen> XubuntuLover : nice one. taking my links from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download of course
<nolimitsoya_> HollywoodCode, as said, stop and rethink., you are doing very dangerous things right now
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: I think you should read about UNIX commands
<DisabledBobcat> What's the easiest way to get Gaim to run when my computer starts?
<LjL> !startup > DisabledBobcat    (DisabledBobcat, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nolimitsoya_> DisabledBobcat, add it to the autorunlist :)
<globe> what would happen if I mounted a device to a non-empty directory?
<h1st0> DisabledBobcat: add it to Preferences > Sessions
<Billen> XubuntuLover : one sec, might ahave found a working link here
<HollywoodCode> please just help me
<BlackDalek> yes? no? will my PC explode?
<nolimitsoya_> globe, you wouldnt be able to access the former content till you umount
<Julie> can someone help me? :(
<slyfox> Is there a program or a way to see which mouse button is mapped how? I need to know which mouse buttons are my mouse buttons, if you knwo what I mean.
<nolimitsoya_> HollywoodCode, you are being helped
<crdlb> slyfox, xev
<HollywoodCode> no i am not
<d_ed> slyfox: type xev in a termina
<nolimitsoya_> HollywoodCode, then we dissagree :)
<h1st0> slyfox: xev maybe?
<nolimitsoya_> -s
<LjL> HollywoodCode: if you're asking how to hose your system, which you are, then i'm sorry but i'm not helping you with that.
<HollywoodCode> i just want to copy a .mp3 to the folder /var/music, and it says i dont have privaleges, how do i copy this file then?
<Billen> XubuntuLover : never mind, that link created a 24 kb iso :D
<XubuntuLover> Billen: Uhh.... Ubuntu has GREATLY changed their web site since yesterday. DAMN! Looks very easy now from Ubuntu.com -> Get Ubuntu
<LjL> HollywoodCode: type "gksudo nautilus" and do it from there.
<nolimitsoya_> HollywoodCode, you shouldnt be doing that to begin with. for the last time: stop and rethink
<Janne_Doe> Hi
<slyfox> crdlb: d_ed: thanks
<h1st0> HollywoodCode: You should'nt put it in there.
<globe> nolimitsoya_: I figured so. if a program is set to write to a directory (/backup/weekly) and a tape drive is mounted to that directory normally but is for some reason unmounted when it is written to, then does it go to the filesystem?
<h1st0> HollywoodCode: create a folder in yoru home directory to put the mp3 in.
<d_ed> slyfox: np, the name's not that clera
<nolimitsoya_> globe, its just copied to that dir
<cheeseboy> how do i run binary from terminal?
<d_ed> *clear
<LjL> nolimitsoya_, h1st0: to be honest, which that's probably not the right idea according to the latest filesystem hierarchy recommendations, it's quite a common setup. think of /var/www -- that's the way apache sets it up by default under ubuntu...
<Billen> XubuntuLover : went there...download now...selected Ubuntu 6.10 - Supported to 2008 and 64bit AMD and Intel computers and the ISO seems to be nowhere to be found :D
<Julie> I'm trying to make a link with a file, but it says that i don't have permission to do so, but im the root right now gksudo nautilus somebody HELP
<d_ed> cheeseboy: type the name of it "put ./ at the front if it's in the current directory"
<globe> nolimitsoya_: okay.  thx.  I was just trying to get a better handle on how the mount system works
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: are you running a streaming server for music?
<BlackDalek> quack! squawk! Cluck! - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10521/
<XubuntuLover> Billen: Ok, I am getting the same 404 error. May have ot do with the fact that they changed their web site so much recently
<levander> I'm running "sudo aptitude update" for the first time in a long time.  It says it's automatically holding back linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic.  And that it's holding back linux-headers-generic (says this on another line without saying anything about automatic).  I did install the nvidia hardware acceleration drivers and I'm wondering if this has something to do with these being held back.  Anybody know why it's
<levander> holding them back?
<Janne_Doe> I have a problem when I'm using multiple p2p client at the same time: for example, I'm using mlnet and azureus at the same time but azureus work well but not mlnet, when Azureus is shuted down, mlnet works....
<kitche> LjL: I think they even mention music in their standard also think they put it in /var/music or some such if I remember correctly
<dt> How do you reinstall GNOME?
<levander> Janne_Doe: have you capped the download and upload bandwidth on them, so they have enough bandwidth to operate at the same time?
<HollywoodCode> Pollywog yes i am
<jhon_armless> 
<h1st0> Janne_Doe: possible that they are trying to use the same ports?
<Billen> XubuntuLover : ok. seems so. even http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-64bit.iso seems to be wrong. however the i386 version is linked ok.
<nolimitsoya_> dt, apt-get install gnome
<LjL> levander: because you have an older version of the nvidia drivers that the one that matches your available modules, i would suppose
<bafoc> dt: apt-get install gnome*
<bafoc> bt: hehe
<bafoc> bt: j/k
<levander> Janne_Doe: P2P will eat all your bandwidth available.
<cheeseboy> d_ed, isnt working
<levander> LjL: I've just got the ones out of the repository.
<XubuntuLover> Billen: I found a work around...
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: I think you should add a user to the system and put the music in their $HOME
<jewbilee> How do I install Beryl on Dapper with nVidia drivers?
<LjL> kitche: i think there's /srv or somesuch in the latest standard for that sort of things, but i doubt anyone is actually using it...
<Janne_Doe> I set different port and I took care of the bandwish
<_bt> bafoc, ??
<Pollywog> and not in /var
<Janne_Doe> bandwidht*
<LjL> levander: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<bafoc> bt: why do you need to re-install gnome?
<_bt> bafoc: i dont
<Julie>  I'm trying to make a link with a file, but it says that i don't have permission to do so, but im the root right now gksudo nautilus somebody HELP
<XubuntuLover> Billen: Someone yell at me if I got this wrong, but on the main page, follow the Xubuntu website link, and download the Xubuntu AMD64 Server edition link. Once installed "sudo apt-get Ubuntu-desktop"
<HollywoodCode> Pollywog, i already have one user, if i create another user, will i have to logged in as that user on this linux box in order to stream music when im at work?
<LjL> Julie: no idea, but can't you just do it from a console? i'll probably be better able to help if you do it there.
<Billen> XubuntuLover : not running amd ;)
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: I don't think so
<bafoc> _bt: you just said you needed to or did I miss something
<jewbilee> How do I install Beryl on dapper with nVidia
<LjL> !beryl > jewbilee    (jewbilee, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Julie> what do you mean console?
<LjL> !cli | Julie
<ubotu> Julie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<_bt> bafoc: <dt> How do you reinstall GNOME?
<XubuntuLover> Billen: what system?
<BlackDalek> rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10521/ rhubarb?
<kitche> LjL: yep it's /srv aand your right not many follow it
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: I think there are howtos for that and if you put the music in /var, by your logic you would need to be root to hear the music at work
<bafoc> _bt: see, the screen is going to fast for my eyes... :-) soory
<_bt> :)
<will> Is there a way to customize the desktop menu?
<Billen> XubuntuLover : laptop, nc6400
<Julie> yes.... i did all that, what im saying is that right now, im the boss of my files... but i cant make a link
<leftcase> goodnite folks
<LjL> kitche: including Ubuntu itself, given that it uses /var/www. so again, i do think that /var/music is a "reasonable" choice, though i wouldn't do that on my system
<will> The menu that pops up when I right click the desktop.
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: you should be able to do what you want to do by adding a new user and streaming as that user
<cables> Whenever I resume from suspend, the system runs about 3 degrees Celcius hotter than before I suspended it. Frequency scaling still works fine after resuming, so I'm wondering if there's some other explanation for why this is happening.
<jewbilee> How do I upgrade to edgy from dapper without having to burn a new cd?
<XubuntuLover> Billen: then i386, not AMD64. other than that directions should work the same
<cables> !upgrade | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Checkka> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bafoc> who here is also on the west coast?
<Pollywog> so the Ubuntu site was updated recently?  I need to have a look
<bafoc> of the us that is
<bafoc> :-)
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode is a dangerous fellow  ;)
<Billen> XubuntuLover : that release for a 64 bit system? not as mentioned at the mainpage? oh well, I'll have a go :D
<BlackDalek> question = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10521/ : answer = ?????? yes??? no??? maybe??? rhubarb??? sausage????
<Julie> ubotu... what im saying is that i did the command in the terminal allready... gksudo nautilus.. but if i try to make a link of a file, it dosent work, it says i dont have permission
<Checkka> Is firestarter an iptables front end?
<Julie> what to do?
<XubuntuLover> billen: HP 6400 is a 64bit?  one sec...
<cables> Julie, Ubotu is a bot.
<Pollywog> Julie he is a bot
<cables> Pollywog, he?
<Pollywog> it
<Pollywog> she
<Julie> ok well someone help me LOL
<LjL> Julie, i'm *not* telling you to just type "gksudo nautilus" in a terminal, i'm telling you to *make the link* from there
<Julie> from the terminal? how?
<Pollywog> hey I bumped into a mannikin at JCPenney and said "excuse me"
<LjL> Julie,  ln -s path-and-name-of-the-file path-and-name-of-the-link  will create a symlink in the terminal
<LjL> Julie: since you appear to need root privileges for the link you're creating, you'll probably need a "sudo" in front of that
<XubuntuLover> billen:  2GHz Intel Core Duo T2500 is not a 64 bit system, unless I am crazy
<Billen> XubuntuLover : 64-bit Computing  	Yes
<LjL> Julie: also, anyway, what weird events are leading you to having to create a symlink as root?
<jlgaddis> Billen: xw6400?  That's 64-bit.
<Julie> but i want to the link to go on the desktop
<Julie> omg talk to me in windows language LOL
<Billen> XubuntuLover : http://uk.insight.com/apps/productpresentation/index.php?product_id=HPYANC6400&style=printable
<cables> Julie, you create the link there, then drag it to the desktop.
<Pollywog> BlackDalek: I do not see a big problem in what you pasted
<bafoc> Julie: hehe your on ubuntu linux channel... not ubuntu windows channel
<kuma> hi, how can i get the address of my DNS ip?
<LjL> Julie: if you want the link to go to the desktop, then you absolutely *don't* need root privileges for that.
<Julie> bafoc.. i know... this is just really complicated the codes and stuff :P
<hector> there was any problem with the last update?
<BlackDalek> Pollywog: ok, so long as my 'puter isn't going to explode or something...
<bafoc> Julie: yes... just remember... it's only a computer
<Julie> ln -s path-and-name-of-the-file path-and-name-of-the-link....i dont get that at all
<Pollywog> BlackDalek: no, it won't do that
<Julie> but the file has a lock on it
<bafoc> Julie: PM me I'll explain
<LjL> Julie: a lock? linux doesn't support locks
<kuma> hi, how can i get the address of my DNS ip?
<Julie> but there a lock on it... i dunno what to tell you lol
<Billen> oh well, gotta go
<LjL> kuma: ask your ISP
<hypn0> Julie: do you want to create a launcher for an app on desktop?
<Julie> no
<StoneNote> kuma, type /whois kuma <-- and then look in your irc client server window
<LjL> kuma: if you mean that you already have it, and just don't know where it's contained - it's in /etc/resolv.conf
<Julie> i want my folder ''my document'' that is in my external drive to be on my desktop
<cables> Julie, hold on, let me go through this from the beginning.
<CheshireViking> is there a webpage with codecs for linux? I'm looking for the "mwv1" codec so i can play a couple of videos, i've got an .exe to install the codec on my windows pc which allows me to convert them to wmv files via the windows machine, but i'd prefer to be able to convert/play them through linux, any suggestions?
<kuma> StoneNote thx
<StoneNote> yw
<LjL> StoneNote: that's kuma's IP, not the IP of the DNS, though
<cables> Julie, please go to the external drive and right click the My Documents folder, then click Make Link.
<StoneNote> LjL, ahh my bad I misread the question
<StoneNote> kula, sorry about that
<XubuntuLover> Billen: I can't find where it says 64-bit
<StoneNote> kuma sorry about that
<cables> Julie, is the external drive a Windows drive?
<Julie> yeah,... it says i dont have permission
<kuma> StoneNote nvm
<cables> Julie, Windows drive?
<kitche> XubuntuLover x86_64
<hector> I just did an update last night and Ubuntu crashed completly, i had to reinstall
<Julie> ERROR, operation not permitted
<kuma> LjL: there are 3 ip addresses there
<Julie> i dunno what kind of drive.. how can i know witch kind it is?
<LjL> kuma: it's normal to have two DNS servers, one primary and one secondary. are two of those addresses very similar to one another?
<hector> someone knows if there were any issues about that
<cables> Julie, is that a My Documents folder from Windows?
<kuma> LjL kinda
<bafoc> Julie: right click your desktop and choose create launcher, then for the command type nautillus /path/to/your/external/drive, add an icon and then click ok
<Julie> ummmm, well i just made it from other folders.. i just created the file under that name
<kuma> LjL: ok, i'll try that, why isn't that info in the ifconfig?
<bafoc> typo "nautilus not nautillus"
<Comrade_Sergei> when i try to run UT2004 it says "Missingini" whats that supposed to mean?
<cables> Julie, try saving a file to that drive to test things
<XubuntuLover> kitche, Billen says his laptop, HP nc6400 is a 64 bit system, but the only 64 I see is in the model number. I am fairly certain this is an i386 machine, or that at least Ubuntu i386 will work for it.
<Julie> you meen like a document file?
<LjL> kuma: those that have "nameserver" in front of that should be DNS servers. you can also always check if an IP address is a DNS server by doing  host www.google.com <ip-address>    (with www.google.com being as good as any other known-working site, of course)
<cables> Julie, sure... it doesn't matter
<Julie> ok brb
<LjL> kuma, it isn't in ifconfig because ifconfig deals with the IP level and down, while the DNS protocol is at a higher level (much higher)
<XubuntuLover> Intel Core 2 Duo T5600 Processor 1.83GHz Kitche, this is a x86_64 processor?
<kuma> LjL: I see, thanks a lot :)
<kitche> XubuntuLover: i386 will work on x86_64 since x86_64 is i386 with 64bit extenstions not true 64bit
<kitche> XubuntuLover: it might does it have EMT memory add on
<Julie> cables, i did, worked
<XubuntuLover> ah, 64-bit support, unlike the AMD64 which is 64bit with x86_32 compatability kitche?
<cables> Julie, ok.
<Julie> im gonna try what bafoc said
<cables> Julie, can you open a terminal?
<Comrade_Sergei> when i try to run UT2004 it says "Missingini" whats that supposed to mean?
<kitche> XubuntuLover: AMD64 is not true 64bit either
<Julie> yes i can
<cables> Julie, what did bafoc say?
<ssdg> hello, I need assistance for changing default keyboard layout on a server install.
<ssdg> (I'm french, sorry if my sentences looks stranges)
<sambiase> hi...i mounted a NTFS HD with ntfsmount  .... the thing is that I cant access the folder as normal user...just as root...how to change this permission towards the folder containing the HD?
<Julie>  Julie: right click your desktop and choose create launcher, then for the command type nautillus /path/to/your/external/drive, add an icon and then click ok
<XubuntuLover> kitche searchin the entire spec, there is no instance of EMT
<kitche> XubuntuLover: sparc is true 64bit
<cables> Julie, that will sorta work but it's not ideal
<Julie> do you want me to try it?
<Pollywog> Comrade_Sergei: you see this every time you run the game?
<kitche> XubuntuLover: just go with i386 less headaches :)
<c0nv1ct> kitche: agreed :)
<cables> Julie, let's try something else first.
<Julie> ok
<cables> !who | Julie
<ubotu> Julie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Julie> who julie...? lol
<Absolute0> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to ubuntu 6.10?
<HollywoodCode> hey where is XMMX media player located on my hard drive, i installed it, now i cant find it, any one help please?
<LjL> !upgrade > Absolute0    (Absolute0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Julie> I Ubotu! LOL
<nysosym> how can THIS use 60kb of RAM? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8346/
<Flannel> Absolute0: you need to upgrade through 6.06
<LjL> HollywoodCode: you mean XMMS perhaps.
<HollywoodCode> yes
<cables> Julie, !who | Julie was a command to tell Ubotu to tell you to use my nick in front of messages to me :)
<Pollywog> HollywoodCode: the command is xmms in small case
<kitche> !upgrade| Absolute0 you will have to upgrade to dapper then to edgy first
<ubotu> Absolute0 you will have to upgrade to dapper then to edgy first: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pollywog> lower case
<cables> Julie, do you know the path to that documents folder?
<riaal_> please, what does svn checkout http:/.... mean? how do I use it in ubuntu?
<Julie> !cables blabla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cables blabla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Julie> like that?
<Checkka> is there a command to colorize my terminal for commands like 'diff'?
<HollywoodCode> im trying to open a .mp3, and i want to set the deault plauyer
<LjL> Hollywood: type  dpkg -L xmms | grep bin  and you'll know. i bet it's in /usr/bin/xmms
<compilerwriter> How does one mount a windows floppy?
<Comrade_Sergei> Pollywog, yes
<ssdg> nobody know where the keyboard layout is defined?
<Absolute0> will it be same as installing straight from version 6.10?
<cables> Julie, not the right place to talk about this, let's deal with your link problem first.
<Julie> yes i know the path
<HollywoodCode> Ljl,where would it be installed at?
<Absolute0> or i should stick with installing staight from the new cd?
<LjL> compilerwriter:  mount /media/floppy  (or floppy0) should work
<Pollywog> Comrade_Sergei: and the game does not start?
<XubuntuLover> kitche I just did that recently. most of my problems with getting rid of Redmond was lack of full support for 64bit. many useprograms unavailable. I gave up and tried i386, and I am happy to say that my machine is now Redmond free, short a few NTFS formatted 500Gb drives
<Flannel> Absolute0: more or less, yeah
<Comrade_Sergei> Pollywog ive done it before, on this thius computer  but its not working now
<HollywoodCode> so i can point to it
<cables> Julie, can we PM? This is a bit too hectic
<cafuego_> LjL: pmount
<LjL> HollywoodCode: didn't i just say it?   ". i bet it's in /usr/bin/xmms"
<Comrade_Sergei> Pollywog can i PM the short error to you
<c0nv1ct> XubuntuLover: i made the mistake of buying XP x64 :(
<Julie> what do you meen om
<Pollywog> Comrade_Sergei: I have not played it in a while but I had to cd to the working directory and execute the game binary there
<Julie> pm
<Flannel> HollywoodCode: try `which xmms`
<Hydr0p0nX> think i broke my install
<Pollywog> Comrade_Sergei: send it
<Absolute0> Flannel, are there any major changes in ubuntu 6.10?
<cables> Julie, can you type this? /join #cables2
<Hydr0p0nX> somehow or another i managed to install the desktop-edubuntu package
<Absolute0> from 5.10?
<riaal_> what is "svn checkout" ??
<cafuego_> Absolute0: Kinda.
<Flannel> Absolute0: ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606 and ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/610
<XubuntuLover> c0nv1ct: I am SOOOO sorry, I regret getting into beta for that years ago. What a nightmare
<cafuego_> Absolute0: How much ram do you have and do you use Gnome?
<kitche> riaal_: subversion checkout you need subversion
<compilerwriter> LjL: mount: /dev/ is not a block device
<Absolute0> 320
<Flannel> riaal_: subversion (svn) is a version control thing.  When you 'checkout' code, you're downloading it from the server.
<XubuntuLover> c0nv1ct:I couldn't imagine actually PAYING to run that system
<Absolute0> 328...
<LjL> compilerwriter: try with floppy0 instead of floppy0. see also what cafuego_ said.
<cafuego_> That should just do, i guess
<c0nv1ct> XubuntuLover: i'm using a cracked Vista x64 now, cuz i feel i deserve it for free, XP x64 was a ripoff
<HollywoodCode> Ljl  -- thank you so much!!!, your great!!
<riaal_> oh okey, is "subversion" an apt? =S
<ctrl_x> where do i save my data , mp3, movie file etc.
<levander> LjL: sorry, had to get up a sec - http://pastebin.ca/396617
<Flannel> riaal_: yep, that's the package name
<LjL> ctrl_x: in your home directory.
<levander> LjL: for the problem with kernel packages being held back
<c0nv1ct> XubuntuLover: i rarely run it though :D
<Checkka> is there a way to give more colors to my gnome terminal for easier reading of commands like 'diff'
<XubuntuLover> c0nv1ct what do you want from vista? Curiousity?
<ssdg> ok, nobody knows, thank you anyway
<kitche> c0nv1ct: xp 64 was xp just with 2003 kernel :)
<|NewUser|> cables: when system reboot the Grub show me menu to selection of OS. i select Ubuntu . then i press e for edit. now there is a tab root And kernel .. just tell me what is for root and kernel for what?
<riaal_> Flannel, thanks
<c0nv1ct> kitche: exactly, which is why so many programs have to be hacked to install right
<cables> |NewUser|, why are you asking me?
<ctrl_x> LjL, ok, but when i click my computer icon it show me file system where is my drive
<c0nv1ct> kitche: they say "requires XP" blah blah, gotta edit the MSI to get it to friggn install
<|NewUser|> cables: i am so mess up.. dont know what i define there.. grub not working fine.
<cables> |NewUser|, don't ask me, ask everyone...
<ctrl_x> LjL, i got 40Gb HDD
<Flannel> |NewUser|: root is the root drive (where / is).  That's a parameter to the kernel, which tells GRUB what file the kernel is.
<c0nv1ct> XubuntuLover: i was hoping for some improvements over XP, the only decent thing was the sound control for each app
<LjL> levander: the file looks fine to me. however... you said that you ran "aptitude *update*", and that it held back packages? but that kind of message should come from "aptitude *upgrade*" i think. so which one have you run? (or, in other words, run update first, and only then upgrade :P)
<XubuntuLover> Any experience here with installing Ubuntu on a PowerMac G3?
<nosse> ctrl_x: you have "my computer" on ubuntu? that's weird
<c0nv1ct> XubuntuLover: the improved start menu was kinda nice... but nothing i found was worth paying 400 bucks for
<LjL> ctrl_x, weird indeed. don't you have a "Places" menu which lists, among other things, and entry for your home directory?
<|NewUser|> Flannel: thanks m8 bit confused with that.. dont know whats the problem . Windows XP n Redhat Enterprise linux working fine .. but problem with Ubuntu.
<dg10050> I need some help. A little while back I installed the kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu so I could use Kubuntu. However, apt-get has been telling me that there are some files that should be removed, like 50 of them. I was a little hesitant, but I let it remove them. I figured that they were just left over. Well this screwed up my Kubuntu install. It worked, but a lot of the main programs were gone. So I tried reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop p
<dg10050> ackage, which worked, but now all of my settings are messed up. Now I just want to uninstall kubnutu-desktop completely and reinstall it. However, I can't find how to completely uninstall kubuntu-desktop and KDE. Can anyone help me?
<wtfux> meh..
<wtfux> Brb.
<LjL> levander: failing that, the only thing i can thing of is that either 1) you have some third-party packages installed, even though you only have the standard repos enabled or 2) there's something broken in some of the latest security updates
<|NewUser|> Flannel: one more thing can i chk Which one Volume for Ubuntu or For Another Linux Version . i have 3 Ext3 partitions. And1 swap.
<XubuntuLover> c0nv1ct Funny you would mention the start menu. I read a review that the start menu was 27 people working for 7 months full time. I'll let you draw your own conclusions about what you are paying for  :)
<Flannel> |NewUser|: what?
<LjL> levander: the latter is a possibility, since other people seem to be saying there might be something wrong with some of the latest updates. myself, i cannot really check, since i don't use the nvidia driver from the repos anyway ;)
<|NewUser|> Flannel: how can i check Which ext3 partition is for Ubuntu.. can i ?
<c0nv1ct> XubuntuLover: wow, and i thought microsoft employed only the best :P
<Flannel> |NewUser|: sure, where did you install it?
<|NewUser|> Flannel: from CD
<Flannel> |NewUser|: right, which partition did you install it to?
<|NewUser|> Flannel: i think its hda6 .. but when i try to root as (hd0,6) its not going fine.
<XubuntuLover> dg10050 This is an excellent example of why you keep imporetant files seperate from the system. I am quite certain doing a fresh install will be much less of a headache.
<XubuntuLover> c0nv1ct 27 of the very best
<Flannel> |NewUser|: that's because hda6, is hd0,5 in grub
<madsrh> when  I return from hibernate the pc crashes with "pnp: failed to activate device 00:0b Can anyone help???
<c0nv1ct> XubuntuLover: kbfx has only 6 developers, and I think its better
<XubuntuLover> dg10050 is everything on one drive, and the only drive / partition you have aside from swap?
<LjL> madsrh: it might be the soundcard...
<|NewUser|> Flannel : so i set root as (hd0,5) there?
<dg10050> xubuntulover: I asked on here before I let apt-get uninstall the files and people said it was probably fine. Gnome still works fine.
<XubuntuLover> c0nv1ct don't know kbfx
<LjL> madsrh: not sure how to fix that though, but google for that very error you just gave, i know for a fact that there are some postings about it (though possibly not specific to ubuntu)
<Flannel> |NewUser|: no.  root=/dev/hda6 for a kernel option
<topgun553> I'm hot cause i'm fly you ain't cause you not
<|NewUser|> Flannel : And for root?
<XubuntuLover> dg10050 are the settings a matter of just going through and rethemeing them, or are there many broken settings?
<c0nv1ct> XubuntuLover: its a really nice start menu for kde, similar to the vista one, even in beta its better IMO
<topgun553> If you need a bird, I get them by the flock
<dg10050> Xubuntulover: Ubuntu is all on one partition, though it shares a drive with Vista
<madsrh> LjL -> thanks, ill look into it
<dg10050> Xubuntulover: there are lots of broken settings, and I'd rather just reinstall kubuntu-desktop if possible, though I could probably fix it eventually
<madsrh> can I remove hibernate from the shutdown menu???
<topgun553> Poetry in its purest form:
<topgun553>  This is why im hot, shorty see the drop
<topgun553> Asked me what I paid, and I say yeah, I paid a guap.
<topgun553> And then I hit the switch, that take away the top,
<topgun553> So chicks around the way, they call me Creame of the Crop.
<topgun553> They hop in the car, I tell em All aboard
<topgun553> We hit the studio, they say they like how I record.
<topgun553> I gave em Black Train and I Did You Wrong,
<XubuntuLover> dg10050 Considering how fast it is to reinstall, particularly with a Live CD, I would consider backing everything up that you want to save that is personal and unique (why backup programs that don't have CD keys you threw away?) and do a fresh install reformating the PARTITION
<tom3> Should I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 or Vista?
<dg10050> XubuntuLover: meh, I'll probably just use Gnome now, it's not really worth reinstalling
<XubuntuLover> tom3 ouch, dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.137.222.130]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> |NewUser|: the root line? hd0,5
<madsrh> tom3 -> wait for Feisty!
<rogue780> I have an application that I need to make work in the X environment, but I have no idea how to program for X...can someone point me in the right direction please?
<Kronuz> hello
<|NewUser|> Flannel: i tried to set it but.. nothing happens
<rogue780> tom3, from someone who uses vista on one computer...just say no
<Kronuz> hey, how is that "do as root" stuff done in the gnome?
<iceonnet> is feisty the release that comes after edgy?
<XubuntuLover> kronuz gksudo
<Kronuz> (when it asks about the administrative password to be able to continue)
<gumpish> yes
<Kronuz> hmm
<Kronuz> gksudo
<rogue780> iceonnet, feisty is ubuntu 7.04. it is being released 19april2007
<iceonnet> ok
<iceonnet> oh sweet
<rogue780> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<rogue780> iceonnet, there's all the info you could want
<XubuntuLover> kronuz DANGER WILL ROBINSON! Never log into gnome as root. I found out the hard way how EASY it is to kill everything with a mistake. IMHO
<iceonnet> rogue780: thx :)
<mojo> this is gonna sound really stupid.. but if i rmdir a dir that is not empty, it will properly delete all the contents too, right?
<Flannel> XubuntuLover: That's why you shouldn't even enable the root account
<nosse> rogue780: if you get some glue about coding a program for x11, i'd be interested too
<Kronuz> gksudo is part of what?
<rogue780> mojo, it will give you an error actually
<mojo> rogue780: i did sudom rmdir dirname and it was non-empty and i did *not* get an error..  so that made me wonder
<nosse> mojo: only if you use -R or -f otherwise it refuses to delete anything
<rogue780> you have to use the rmdir -rf  to delete a directory that has contents I believe...
<Flannel> Kronuz: 'gksu' package
<mojo> nosse: well it's gone anyway... weird.  just wanted to be sure i wasn't orphaning files somehow.  wouldn't think so but just want to be sure
<XubuntuLover> Flannel I wanted to try some "custom security", and wanted to make a lot of file permission changes quickly... think you can imagine from there. I am much more consiverative about how I manage my system. no binary = no program for me till I learn a lot more
<nosse> mojo: might be a bug
<iceonnet> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<nosse> you could check alias for that rmdir, mayde there is ='rm -rf'
<Kronuz> thanks Flannel :)
<mojo> nosse: hmm... how could i ever know?  i did "sudo rmdir efika" in my /nfsroot directory and efika was not empty.  but it is gone now.
<Flannel> XubuntuLover: `sudo -i` will get you a root shell.  There's absolutely no need to ever enable the root account
<mojo> i don't think i'm gonna loose sleep over it but it bugged me that i didn't get an error on non-empty dir
<lisapc> does second life application run on Ubuntu?
<synic> ??fesisty
<synic> ??fesist??feisty
<synic> d'oh
<Kronuz> Flannel, and then how do you use gksudo?
<bafoc> wb Pici
<sisplau> oh my cat
<XubuntuLover> Question: I had found an awsome music player before I reinstalled my system to get rid of Redmond, and utilize the entire drive, and now I can't remember the name of it. It is the only program I have ever found that does "on the fly" library search, and saves both library and play lists as MySQL. anyone know? The first option on install was "What type of database would you like to use"
<Flannel> Kronuz: sudo/gksudo don't use the root account
<colbert> Flannel: What do you mean? I am confused about root and accounts is there link that explains it ?
<Kronuz> but I mean, how do you setup certain apps to open with gksudo?
<Slart> XubuntuLover: banshee? amarok? audacious?
<Flannel> !sudo | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cables> Kronuz, in the menu?
<nosse> XubuntuLover: maybe amarok
<colbert> thx!
<sisplau> i use feisty
<XubuntuLover> not amarok
<Kronuz> yep
<|NewUser|> Flannel: can i paste something in ur pm if u dont mind? its return me 5/6 lines or paste another place?
<Kronuz> how do one set those in the menu?
<Slart> XubuntuLover: I think amarok lets yo chose between mysql and sqllite at the start
<cables> Kronuz, you need to edit the menu entry
<Onburiiku> I've got a fairly simple question; Is there a program similar to VMWare or Virtual PC that will allow me to boot my internal harddrive (Ubuntu runs off my ext drive) and run windows off it inside Ubuntu?
<Flannel> colbert: root is a special user in *nix, one that can do anything.  In ubuntu, the root login is disabled (root can never login), which has some benefits.  In order to do things that require special privledges (installing software, etc), we use sudo (or a related GUI version) to temporarily get permission to do so
<cables> Kronuz, right click on Applications menu, Edit Menus, select the item, edit it, and put gksudo before the command
<synic> where can I ask questions about feisty
<synic> ?
<Flannel> !paste | |NewUser|
<ubotu> |NewUser|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brophat> is the same install disk used for 64 bit intel as well as 64 bit amd?
<Flannel> synic: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<kitche> Onburiiku: vmware but you can't boot windows unless you installed windows using vmware
<riaal_>  modprobe ath_pci
<riaal_> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<riaal_> *cry*
<Kronuz> and what about the icons overlays?
<riaal_> anyone understands that? =(
<iceonnet> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<colbert> Flannel: Ahh, so that is the main security measure rite? But then if I can just enter my password to get root then what is the difference?
<XubuntuLover> slart hmm.... The feature I loved was that search results were displayed as you type, and from the results you could click "artist" "genere" or whatever elements of a id3tag and cross reference new search
<ompaul> synic, #ubuntu+1
<iceonnet> synic: at #ubuntu+1
<XubuntuLover> slart if it is Amarok, or if Amarok has that feature, guess I need to poke at it some more :/
<Kronuz> also, how can I make gksudo load the apps with the same gnome theme that the current user is using?
<XubuntuLover> ubotu alpha to release in 1 month??
<Onburiiku> Kitche: Would it be possible to tell VMWare's BIOS (or whatever the equivalent is) to boot from the drive instead of load whatever OS is on the virtual machine?
<greg_> what package do i need to download to get the latest kernel
<K-Rich> i think i'm gonna finally updaye to edgy from dapper
<XubuntuLover> ubotu what about beta?
<Flannel> XubuntuLover: feisty is already alpha, beta releases in a week.
<Flannel> XubuntuLover: see the release schedule for full details
<brophat> is the same install disk used for 64 bit intel as well as 64 bit amd?
<kitche> Onburiiku: no since windows needs to be installed in a vmware to do what you want even if using a drive
<Flannel> colbert: with 'root', you have to give the single root password to anyone who you want to be able to make changes.  And then, they have full control over the entire machine, as root.
<XubuntuLover> brophat In my experience, i386 works great, and has many fewer problems than the 64 bit version
<Onburiiku> kitche: Okay, thank you
<kski> what's the difference between kernels 2.4 and 2.6?
<Flannel> colbert: with sudo, each person has their own password (so it's easy to change, if something goes awry), you can customize exactly what sudo lets them do (or not do), and by not having a root login, attackers need to figure out both the password, and the username
<bafoc> kski: a ton... check out kernel.org
<XubuntuLover> brophat I just switched. It is slightly slower on the desktop, but all programs seem to run faster / more stable
<brophat> XubuntuLover is the same cd used to install 64 bit intel as well as the 64 bit amd?
<XubuntuLover> brophat as far as I know
<brophat> thanks bro
<colbert> Flannel: Oh ok. So if I always run as root then I could mess up stuff easy.. but that makes it limited to a specific task i need the pword for everytime rite?
<Flannel> colbert: Er... You *dont* run as root 'all the time', ever.  That's one of the biggest problems with windows.
<XubuntuLover> brophat sorry, clarification, I am running a AMD64 FX 3200
<bafoc> wb razzorz
<nothlit> colbert: theres a 15 minute session
<bafoc> hehe
<razzorz> piss me off
<razzorz> how do i reg my nic again
<razzorz> mind my spelling
<sisplau> :O
<colbert> Flannel: sorry that's what i meant hehe.. that the benefit is that it's limited
<bafoc> type /msg nickserv identify "yourpassword"
<ompaul> !language > razzorz
<bafoc> guess if you don't add the "T" to the end of piss you get slammed for it?
* ompaul raises an eyebrow
<XubuntuLover> is "stability", stable versus beta, a matter of what repositories I put in my sources.list? basically, with a 6.10 live install, and adding multiverse to the list, or only if I apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bafoc> ompaul: tad overboard don't you think?
<ompaul> bafoc, na a removal would be overboard - lets keep it in check that way it is easy to spot the exception
<greg_> what is, or how do i find out what the latest kernel released for ubuntu is?
<ladonna> just performed a clean install of edgy. need help configuring a atheros chipset pci wifi card
<ompaul> XubuntuLover, multiverse is a range of "non free software" that can be included in any distro, at that stage sudo apt-get update is needed to "see" what is in the repo
<Absolute0> does update manager use different files than apt-get?
<ompaul> greg_, you want the latest for your version in which case a >>sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade <<  does the trick
<ompaul> Absolute0, no
<JohnPhys> is there any way I can tell if my swap partition is active?  I'm using dapper
<Absolute0> so i messed everything up!
<Absolute0> :(
<Onburiiku> I've got it!
<XubuntuLover> Absolute0 though each updater does have some seperate scripts, they all share the same sources.list
<ompaul> JohnPhys, type "free"
<greg_> ompaul, thanks but i dont want to upgrade my whole system, just the kernel
<Onburiiku> I convert my phicical computer to a VMware applance using VMWare converter, then run VMWare workstaion on Ubuntu and I have my windows computer!
<Onburiiku> Yay!
<Onburiiku> First thing's first though, I need to re-install Ubuntu.
<Absolute0> XubuntuLover, is there a way i can restore all the config files to default?
<ladonna> do i need to use madwifi for a atheros wifi card?
<crdlb> ladonna, yes
<XubuntuLover> Absulute0 what did you do exactly?
<ladonna> crdlb i have been trying forever to get this to work
<Absolute0> i changes from breeze to dapper
<ompaul> greg_, not supported - but you can run any kernel you want the most up to date version you have is seen with "uname -a" but you don't randomly mix kernels from different ubuntus - that would be like in some other place using win.com from one version with another if they still use that notiation but that is all I can think of by way of explaining it
<Absolute0> i'll just change back
<Absolute0> lol
<crdlb> ladonna, did you install linux-restricted-modules ?
<XubuntuLover> Absolute ... you want to unupdate?
<ladonna> crdlb i just did a clean install, i wanted to start from scratch
<ompaul> Absolute0, you do that and then do; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get distupgrade << there is no way back if you did some of it
<ladonna> crdlb will this work http://www.heathenx.org/hx_madwifi.html
<makuseru> how can i check the version of a program?
<assasukasse> hi what is the command for deleting the old kernels
<greg_> ompaul, i run gentoo most of the time.  i'm used to compiling kernels from scratch.  i just really dont feel like it right now.  i just want my wireless card to work so i can get back to programming on the couch
<Absolute0> no i still want to update
<Absolute0> but it didnt work...
<greg_> ompaul, thanks for the info
<ompaul> !wireless > greg_ (check the message from the bot)
<Absolute0> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Absolute0> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<XubuntuLover> ompaul uhh... that brings up a question for me. I added multiverse to my repositories and when I apt-get dist-upgrade,, there is now a new kernel it starts up in that seems to crash relativly more often. Grub lists both, and just choosing the old one seems to work...
<Absolute0> how can i fix that?
<ompaul> Absolute0, so I have one question for you, can you paste your sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url please
<ompaul> XubuntuLover, did you jump one version or two?
<XubuntuLover> Absolute0 I get that when I add repositories that don't keep versions of packages for my system.
<krich> i'm having an issue with an 'sudo apt-get upgrade' http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10531/ anyone able to help ?
<crdlb> ladonna, you shouldn't need to do that
<yurimxpxman> do you guys know whether I can install the shockwave plugin in the Linux version of Firefox using wine?
<XubuntuLover> ompaul: only the last number changed. ???.10 -> ???.11
<wxrkny> is any FTP software installed automatically with the LAMP install in 6.10?
<Absolute0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10532/
<Absolute0> i am an idiot
<Chousuke> wxrkny: server?
<ladonna> crdlb okay, im at a lost very new to linux
<Absolute0> thers only one uncommented line!
<ompaul> XubuntuLover, that is the kernel that should not do that
<wxrkny> yes the server
<PirateHead> yurimxpxman: that sounds unlikely, unless you're running the Windows version of Firefox in wine.
<ompaul> XubuntuLover what version of ubuntu are you using?
<JohnPhys> ompaul: "free" returns and says that there is a total of 0 for "Swap"
<Chousuke> wxrkny: I doubt it.
<crdlb> ladonna, just type: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<yurimxpxman> PirateHead: I got the win32 version of Firefox running Shockwave just fine, but that method is awkward
<Absolute0> XubuntuLover, so whats my problem?
<crashputer> Hi all
<bafoc> hi
<wxrkny> I need a way to transfer files to the webserver, should I set up FTP or is there a better way of doing this?
<ompaul> JohnPhys, and so I guess (A) there is no swap showing in your /etc/fstab
<cafuego_> wxrkny: scp
<ompaul> JohnPhys, (B) maybe you have not installed the system
<PirateHead> yurimxpxman: yes, that method is awkward. You want to somehow allow Wine to run Shockwave while allowing native linux to handle Firefox, though? I don't think you can do that without serious fiddling.
<PirateHead> Hello crashputer.
<XubuntuLover> Absolute0 I don't know. I only know how to fix the things I have broken before. I am new and only broken edgy several dozen times  :)
<yurimxpxman> PirateHead: I read somewhere that someone got it working, but they were charging for their script :(
<JohnPhys> ompaul:  it *used* to swap, though I did mess around with it, unfortunately I'm not sure what I could have done
<Absolute0> i'll just get edgy and reinstall everything...
<Absolute0> :(
<ladonna> crdlb after this what will need to be done? will the driver for my card be loaded?
<ompaul> JohnPhys, well you could have disabled it
<XubuntuLover> ompaul I installed from 6.10 Live i386
<bieb> Is there a volume size limit? I want to connect 5 750gb drives to a raid card in a backup server running Ubuntu and rsnapshot
<JohnPhys> ompaul:  can you point me in a direction to re-enable it?
<crashputer> I am having trouble setting up my video card (Sapphire X1550) in X using either the open source or the ATI proprietary driver. Has anybody had an issue with this?
<PirateHead> yurimxpxman: One of the wonderful things about Ubuntu is that, with enough hacking, you can get just about anything to work -- but if it's something wierd like what you're asking for, chances are it takes a lot of jiggery pokery to get it just right. I don't doubt that somebody got it working, and if they're charging for their script, it's time to decide how much that functionality is worth...
<PirateHead> ...to you in terms of time spent hacking or money.
<XubuntuLover> onpaul I am primarly using Xubuntu, but also have ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> JohnPhys, paste cat /etc/fstab and sudo fdisk -l into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and tell us the URL
<crdlb> ladonna, that's all (it may even already be installed)
<JohnPhys> will do
<FP> Ciao a tutti
<ladonna> crdlb im going to give this a shot, can i post back with results?
<ctrl_x> is there any book available on net to get familiar to ubuntu 6.06
<crdlb> ladonna, of course :)
<ladonna> crdlb thank you....
<XubuntuLover> Absolute0: I never knew about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org before. that is really cool. thank you
<kitche> yurimxpxman: if you installed flash I bet you have shockwave about:plugins should tell you
<PirateHead> ctrl_x: There are general-purpose unix/linux/posix books, and there is lots of available reading material. Are you looking for something graphical and Ubuntu-specific?
<FreeKFC_Guy> I cant install anything now because of corrupted samba installation - need help
<Joe_CoT> .
<PirateHead> FreeKFC_Guy: can you use apt-get to uninstall samba?
<crashputer> I am using Ubuntu 6.06 x64 on Intel Core2 Duo / 945P... I can only get my video card to work in VESA mode.
<FreeKFC_Guy> i tried to uninstall through synaptic
<yurimxpxman> kitche: Flash doesn't include Shockwave.. they're two very separate projects
<ctrl_x> PirateHead, Yes for ubuntu only, easy to understand
<PirateHead> ctrl_x: I think there is some stuff available, but I'm not sure as to the quality or completeness. Let me see if I can find a link.
<kitche> yurimxpxman: hmm odd how I install Flash but when I do about:plugins it says flash then there is another entry for shockwave
#ubuntu 2007-03-16
<JohnPhys> ompaul: Here it is, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10534/
<Kaspa> does any1 know how i deleted the "add remove" icon from applications? and if i can get it back? thanks!
<bafoc> PirateHead: sudo apt-get remove samba
<XubuntuLover> ctrl_x other than just poking, the Documentation on ubuntu.com is great. or are you looking for more of a guided tour "get to know your system" type thing?
<yurimxpxman> kitche: It says "shockwave/flash". Is that what you're talking about?
<ladonna> crdlb okay did like you said, how do i test for results
<bieb> Is there a volume size limit? I want to connect 5 750gb drives to a raid card in a backup server running Ubuntu and rsnapshot
<kitche> yurimxpxman: yep
<PirateHead> bafoc: I'm not trying to uninstall samba. He's having trouble with installing things because of samba, he's determined. I really have no clue what's wrong with his box.
<PirateHead> ctrl_x: is a paper book that you have to buy okay?
<crdlb> ladonna, run 'lsmod' from a terminal and look for "ath_pci"
<ctrl_x> PirateHead, what i didnt get you
<FreeKFC_Guy> its not removing samba for some reason
<PirateHead> ctrl_x: This one looks promising if you're a beginner: http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Linux-Novice-Professional/dp/1590596277
<crdlb> ladonna, if you don't see it, you need to reboot
<XubuntuLover> Random thought / desire. Is there a simple way / plugin for gaim to auto highlight keywords from a list to help parse visually?
<FreeKFC_Guy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FreeKFC_Guy> its giving error
<JohnPhys> ompaul:  in case you missed the link :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10535/
<Kaspa> its amazing how useless i feel
<Xenguy> ctrl_x: is it OK to /msg you?
<ompaul> JohnPhys, sorry just a minute
<XubuntuLover> PirateHead: looking for something similar, have you read / reviewed the book yourself, or is this word of mouth?
<ladonna> crdlb okay im looking
<ladonna> crdlb didnt see it, if I reboot do i need to disable my wired connection
<JohnPhys> ompaul:  it's ok, just making sure
<crdlb> ladonna, you can use both
<PirateHead> XubuntuLover: I've seen the book plugged on blogs, but I have not read it.
<crdlb> ladonna, you did see a bunch of other names though right?
<PirateHead> XubuntuLover: my personal recommendation is the general posix-like-os tutorial called Rute, but it's neither graphically-oriented nor Ubuntu-specific.
<crdlb> ladonna, when you ran lspci
<gyaresu> l
<XubuntuLover> PirateHead I'll have to check that one out
<ladonna> crdlb  okay im going to reboot, one more thing. when i go to system-.administration-networking i only see wired and modem
<crdlb> ladonna, you should see it after reboo
<PirateHead> XubuntuLover: If you finish the Rute tutorial, you will be very adept at using the terminal to get stuff done on your computer.
<ctrl_x> Xgenguy, PM
<ladonna> crdlb   Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<StoneNote> PirateHead, this one? http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<PirateHead> StoneNote: that's the precise one.
<StoneNote> thx
<ompaul> JohnPhys, msg me please
<ladonna> crdlb   going to reboot ill post back when im back up
<Xenguy> ctrl_x: just did
<XubuntuLover> PirateHead Ok, on that note, I think I will work on that immediately. That is EXACTLY what I need  :)
<Kaspa> can any1 get back my "add remove" icon back! its just not there! and i really want it to be there
<Xenguy> ctrl_x: I think your nick needs to be registered to send/receive pm AFAIK
<PirateHead> XubuntuLover: good luck with it. I'm from a solid Windows background, but once I learned how to use the Linux terminal, I frequently resent having to use GUIs. =D
<cables> Can anyone explain the "profile" boot option?
<Xenguy> PirateHead: once the console becomes comfortable, one misses it when it is not available :-)
<pros1> I wrote a device driver for my nosehair clippers. I think my mistake was calling the program 'skynet.' My nose hair clippers have completely gone 'rise of the machines' on me. Help!
<ctrl_x> Xenguy, i can read ur message
<ctrl_x> Xenguy, Do u
<ctrl_x> Xenguy, read my message
<Xenguy> ctrl_x: I'll have a look, sec
<cables> !register | ctrl_x
<ubotu> ctrl_x: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<XubuntuLover> PirateHead Same here, except that I resent doing things GUI, and I don't know the terminal. sudo nautilus is lame for changing file permissions in my opinion... which is what I am doing  :(
<PirateHead> Xenguy: absolutely. Also, doing dev and admin work via a dialup connection is suicide unless you got your trusty terminal. =D
<Xenguy> PirateHead: hehe
<XubuntuLover> Xenguy sorry, just got your message
<cables> ctrl_x, you're not registered with Freenode. You need to do /msg NickServ REGISTER <passwordyouwant>
<Xenguy> ctrl_x: I don't see you in PM - something is not working normally
<detectiveinspekt> can you uninstall totem without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<joincamp> would anyone be able to help me with wireless drivers.  here's the deal.  im using a wusb54gv1 with ndiswrapper.  it worked on this computer with a previous install (although I'm not sure how reliably because the install was hosed shortly thereafter).  now it shows up in nm-applet and ndiswrapper -l, seems to be able to scan ok, but will hang upon trying to connect
<PirateHead> XubuntuLover: rute is totally for you, then! It explains all the common linux/unix terminal commands, and how to get more information on them.
<cables> detectiveinspekt, removing ubuntu-desktop isn't a big deal
<detectiveinspekt> totem is useless as my small toe
<ladonna> crdlb wireless connection shows in network along with wired and modem
<ladonna> crdlb this is the farthest ive gotten in three weeks
<cables> !ubuntu-desktop | detectiveinspekt
<ubotu> detectiveinspekt: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<crdlb> ladonna, how is it secured?
<detectiveinspekt> ok thanks
<ladonna> crdlb lsmod shows ath_pci is this correct
<PirateHead> detectiveinspekt: Just install another media player, then. Totem is sort of an integral part of Gnome.
<crdlb> ladonna, because I don't think you'll be able to do WPA without some major hackery
<crdlb> ladonna, but unsecure and WEP will work
<joincamp> also, there is no encryption and i've tried 2 different WAPs
<ladonna> crdlb i have another system running ubuntu that connects wireless, it uses a broadcom chip though. does this make a difference as far as security
<razzorz> wb
<razzorz> bafoc:
<bafoc> thx
<ladonna> crdlb i entered the 128 bit key along with ssid and everything went smoothly
<enlightenedpsych> hi, my dvd/cd burner and my cd reader don't seem to work since I have Ubuntu, I have to burn something for tomorrow so if anyone know what it could be help would be appreciate (I've got an error that my drives appeared confuse at the installation)
<crdlb> ladonna, ok that's WEP which is supported
<XubuntuLover> PirateHead I have learned so much recently. I tried getting into Linux 10 years ago, and had problems, I last got involved in the early days of debian, but found myself still dependant on Redmond too much to justify booting into debian often enough to learn, but after a recent shashdot article about the government bans on vista, plus many governments going odf and ubuntu, I had to try it out. With WoW running better under wine than windows XP, I final
<PirateHead> enlightenedpsych: If you boot from the LiveCD, does it recognize your hardware?
<bafoc> Piratehead: Very nice... thx for the tip
<ladonna> crdlb okay, did you see my lsmod results? not sure if what i have is correct
<XubuntuLover> PirateHead I think I need to blog all I learned
<PirateHead> XubuntuLover: go for it!
<PirateHead> bafoc: you like ChatZilla?
<PirateHead> It's so purdy.
<crdlb> ladonna, as long as you see ath_pci, everything is fine
<bafoc> Ya... just need to change the fonts... to big for me :-)
<zyth> Is there some sort of weird issue with adobe's linux download ?
<PirateHead> zynth: Which adobe download are we talking about?
<zyth> every time I try to dl the flash player over the last two week it never works properly
<XubuntuLover> PirateHead Hopefully I can write a worthy book out of the experience. I really want to find a way to give back to the community more... though it appears I can answer more questions here than I thought...
<vafada> can i pipe cdparanoia's output to lame to automatically convert the ripped track to mp3?
<visualnets> who can tell me how can I install Seamonkey
<eck> vafada: yeah, just output as wav
<ladonna> crdlb i also see a wlan entry, i guess everything is working as advertised so far.
<ladonna> crdlb i apologize for so many questions, would it be alright to post back with results, im going to try to switch from wired to wireless
<eck> and then use whatever the input from stdin option in lame is
<visualnets> hello all,i need some help about install seamonkey
<PirateHead> visualnets: no guarantee, but I'm thinking it's probably "sudo apt-get install mozilla-seamonkey" at the terminal.
<crdlb> ladonna, it's working now?
<PirateHead> visualnets: try that and tell me fi it works.
<reduz> Hi! Question, I upgraded to ubuntu 6.10, and now firefox 2.0, kdevelop, xorg, etc all seem to be heavily memory leaking, as well as gaim 2.0 not working well either..  Will upgrading to 7.04 fix this?
<visualnets> PirateHead,thanks
<MarcN> vafada: why not use something like grip, abcde, soundjuicer to lookup titles, rip and convert for you?
<vafada> eck: cdparanoia 11 | lame - out.mp3 doesn't work
<PirateHead> visualnets: are you running Ubuntu Edgy?
<eck> hmm, i think i've done this before
<eck> let me see
<vafada> MarcN: im trying to make my own mp3 ripper :D
<PirateHead> visualnets: if you are, one of the dropdowns on Firefox's search engine menu bar is the Ubuntu Package Search. It can give you the names of packages a lot of the time.
<crashpute> I have a sapphire X1550 on a Core2-based system (i945p, standard-issue) running Ubuntu 6.06 x64, and I can't get X to load except in VESA mode, both with the open-source and the fglrx driver. Has anybody had any luck with this model?
<whonicca> can someone help me with my canon sd600 and ubuntu edgy =\
<Phonica> hey all, i have burned a 6.10 cd and am having problems with the partitioning: Trying to shrink an NTFS partition, the error message i ultimately get is "Failed to check /dev/hda1 mount state: No such file or directory, Probably /etc/mtab missing. It's too risky to continue. You might try another Linux distro.
<PirateHead> reduz: It might work, but it might also break things.
<Phonica> what should i do?
<h0ndaracer2> hello how do i go about gettin themost update version of yahoo messenger
<Phonica> thinking i might retry with a dedicated gparted livcd
<princemackenzie> sounds good, phonica
<PirateHead> Phonica: that's a really wierd error. You might want to try the gparted livecd, yeah.
<reduz> PirateHead, that kind of sucks... so should I just upgrade back to ubuntu 6.0x ?
<Phonica> okay, no other suggestions?
<colbert> Can someone tell me how to get a Bluetooth headset working in Ubuntu so I can record my voice ??
<PirateHead> reduz: I really have no clue. It's strange that things started running in a lot of memory -- but I've aways had bad experiences with dist-upgrade, so I believe it 100%.
<coeu1> What does a md5 have to do with a iso and burning it?
<PirateHead> reduz: My best advice, right this instant, is to make sure you backup important data. That way, whatever you do, you don't end up losing good stuff.
<h0ndaracer2> !ubuntu yahoo messenger
<crashpute> coeul -- the MD5 is a check-type file.
<princemackenzie> coeul, it just makes sure the iso downloaded without errors.  i would not worry about it.
<PirateHead> coeu1: an md5 lets you verify that what you're burning to the CD isn't in any way corrupted or modified from what the original packager intended.
<reap`laptabulous> i installed ubuntu 6.10 from an the alternate cd....when it goes to GUI mode it comes up all messed up and distorted.  Is there any way to go command prompt and update/fix driver for evga geforce 7800gt?
<Phonica> reap, use the Safe VGA option from the boot menu
* princemackenzie defers to PirateHead 's superior explanation
<PirateHead> reap`laptabulous: try holding ctrl and alt and pressing F1
<eck> vafada: i'm not sure what is wrong with that command, but it must be something close, that's pretty much the same as the way I create files with flac
<enlightenedpsych> Piratehead I've installed ubuntu sucessfully with the live cd but I had to use an option (don't remember the word) to install it cause my drives appear confused, but now I can't seem to use the drives
<reap`laptabulous> phonica: reload ubuntu required?
<crashpute> The file is packed/compressed (if applicable) and using a number factors, creates a number based on that file. The MD5 file is a means of making sure you don't have an error in the ISO (or gzip file, etc)
<Phonica> nope thought u where using the livecd still
<vafada> eck: no problem.. ill try to experiment some more :D
<coeu1> So if i am burning a iso how do i apply a md5?
<Phonica> but ye just drop to a vconsole (ctrl+alt+F1)
<PirateHead> enlightenedpsych: I don't really know how to fix that. If you have more information, maybe something will come to mind?
<zyth> if I had to manually download the install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz where do I put it so apt can use it to install the ubuntu package?
<eck> zyth: you can't, you need a .deb
<XubuntuLover> Some time ago I used a music player that when running depicted a donkey head as the icon, but can't remember the name of the project  :( any ideas? not eMule
<BHSPitMonkey> zyth, you don't... you just put the .so file in your mozilla plugins folder.
<PirateHead> reap`laptabulous: seriously, ctrl+alt+F1 ought to get you to a command prompt.
<BHSPitMonkey> s/folder/directory/
<crashpute> coeul - there is no need to... that is only for checking the file
<xxx> dsds
<zyth> eck, I don't think you get the question.  The .deb downloads the .tar.gz
<coeu1> Okay , so just burning a iso will make it bootable?
<coeu1> I am burning it for a ppc machine
<crashpute> coeul - yes.
<eck> zyth: from multiverse? it just installed it on my computer
<XubuntuLover> enlightenedpsych: can you post your fdisk -l to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/? I have a go
<Marupa> How come even though I'm using ESD, none of my sounds play simultaneously?
<BHSPitMonkey> zyth, just replace your old libflashplayer.so with it...
<coeu1> should i use k3b?
<zyth> BHSPitMonkey, I don't have one.
<cables> Marupa, some apps may be using OSS
<PirateHead> coeu1: it depends on whether the iso is bootable to begin with. Are you talking about an Ubutu LiveCD PPC iso?
<reap`laptabulous> how difficult is it to install an updated nvidea driver from cmd prompt?
<crashpute> coeul even if you're using a pc to burn the ppc image it will be correct. The .iso contains raw data including the appropriate boot image
<BHSPitMonkey> zyth, then, drop it into your firefox's plugins dir.
<Marupa> cables:  None that I know of.
<zyth> BHSPitMonkey, I want to install w/ the deb.
<traizor> hello - what is a good way to monitor who is logging into my server (ftp and ssh)? logfiles are a bit clumsy
<XubuntuLover> enlightenedpsych: and post the link of course  :)
<coeu1> PirateHead: depends on the rules of this channel
<Xenguy> traizor: try this: lsof -i
<Marupa> MP3 player is using esd, gaim is using esd (I had to hand set it), firefox...that I don't know.
<princemackenzie> reap`laptabulous, i would suugest the envy script
<PirateHead> coeu1: what rules of the channel are you talking about?
<BHSPitMonkey> zyth, sorry... I just did it the normal (quick) way when it was released.
<zyth> BHSPitMonkey, no worries.
<crashpute> I have a sapphire X1550 on a Core2-based system (i945p, standard-issue) running Ubuntu 6.06 x64, and I can't get X to load except in VESA mode, both with the open-source and the fglrx driver. Has anybody had any luck with this model?
<coeu1>  The os doesnt matter it is a iso
<coeu1> >>
<rucelle> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PirateHead> coeu1: I don't care if it's a Fedora Core iso or an illegal boolet windows iso. If it's gonna be bootable, it's gonna be bootalbe.
<coeu1> A 4 cd instaltion i would imagine the first iso is bootable?
<coeu1> PirateHead: it's os x 10.4
<zyth> BHSPitMonkey, got it, I had to copy it to /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/
<coeu1> 4 cd version
<crashpute> coeul - it it's Fedora they're probably all bootable
<BHSPitMonkey> score.
<traizor> Xenguy i mean each time when someone enters the SSH, i want to be notified (like an email)
<PirateHead> coeu1: I have no clue how that will work out, then.
<iamtheobject> soo uhh lol , i just got a "cpu overloading: aborting sound server" message from ubuntu, and I don't know what I did :P
<PirateHead> crashpute, dont' half-read the posts. =P
<h0ndaracer2> howdo i get the most up to date yahoo messenger
<razzorz> well that was fun
<razzorz> AHHAHA
<bafoc> wb
<eck> the cd has to have a bootloader, unless macs have some automagical way of booting off of specially formatted cds
<razzorz> ty
<Winball> woah xubuntu :D
<Xenguy> traizor: hrm, that might be more tricky... I'm not sure offhand, but doubtless it could be scripted somehow if need be
<razzorz> on chatzilla now
<bafoc> sweet
<coeu1> Worth a shot i have to re install tiger because some thing whent wrong on my ibook and it didn't come with re install cds
<Phonica> h0ndaracer2, use GAIM - there is no up to date yahoo messenger for linux
<bafoc> it's nice... better than xchat I think
<razzorz> ya
<kitche> h0ndaracer2: install it from their website the linux version is out of date then the windows one
<coeu1> eck: I got it off of demonoid i jsut figured i burn it it will work
<razzorz> well if i knew what that last one was called
<crashpute> sorry
<bafoc> see there razzorz
<razzorz> what
<razzorz> ya
<razzorz> i did
<bafoc> Phonica>	h0ndaracer2, use GAIM - there is no up to date yahoo messenger for linux
<eck> coeu1: well the bootloader would be in the iso if there was one, all you can really do is burn it and hope it works
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<h0ndaracer2> but on gaim they cant send me pics bafoc
<h0ndaracer2> thats why i want a more up to date one
<XubuntuLover> traizor: what about a log parser with an event driven script to postmail(sp)? just an idea... or that is your question
<traizor> Xenguy okay, do you know any general admin tools for monitoring services? maybe there's something i could use
<Phonica> h0ndaracer2, GAIM can send and recive files quite happily
<kitche> h0ndaracer2: even with the linux version of yahoo messenger they still can't
<razzorz> h0ndaracer2: thats why i was tryin to get gaim-vv installed
<Marupa> h0ndaracer2, I'm able to send/recieve.  You just have to have your ports forwarded.
<h0ndaracer2> how do i do that marupa
<PirateHead> h0ndaracer2: some of the older betas had many send/recieve bugs. Are you running an up-to-date version?
<traizor> XubuntuLover that sounds good - i was hoping someone had written it already with a nice gui ;)
<Marupa> h0ndaracer2, what router do you have?
<cables> Smaug, what version of flash are you using?
<h0ndaracer2> linksys wrt54g
<eck> traizor: try munin/monit or cacti
<h0ndaracer2> how do i update gaim
<razzorz> so you give up on me there bafoc:
<traizor> okay
<Smaug> ummm
<razzorz> lol
<bafoc> lol
<razzorz> tomorrow is another day
<bafoc> no, just doing some work
<razzorz> work is callin me soon
<razzorz> no worries
<bafoc> before I get out of here
<razzorz> sall good
<bafoc> ok, welp lets try again tomorrow
<PirateHead> h0ndaracer2: type in your terminal "gaim --version" and tell me what it says.
<bafoc> did you get my email?
<razzorz> for sure...
<razzorz> nope
<bafoc> hmm
<bafoc> msn... figures
<Marupa> h0ndaracer2, go to 192.168.0.1  and put in your username and password (default is username/password, if I recall, or maybe admin/password)...anyway, look for portforwarding, point a set of ports (the 5000 range is good) to your private IP, then restart the router, change the ports GAIM uses, and you're good to go.
<bafoc> hehe yahoo... not sure
<XubuntuLover> traizor  yeah... that would be nice. the key I think would be a program like that would be easy to write. grep for key words initiates an event. event triggers script with data from the grep
<Phonica> Marupa, sometimes 192.168.1.1
<Smaug> cable:i dont really know what one it is
<PirateHead> !enter | bafoc, razzorz
<ubotu> bafoc, razzorz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<razzorz> wth
<cables> Smaug, run aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<XubuntuLover> traizor been looking to find some time to learn python. Think you may have just inspired me  :)
<bafoc> I'm not
<reap`laptabulous> is envy script something you run from cmd prompt?
<razzorz> makes two of us
<crashpute> I have a sapphire X1550 on a Core2-based system (i945p, standard-issue) running Ubuntu 6.06 x64, and I can't get X to load except in VESA mode, both with the open-source and the fglrx driver. Does anybody know about any problems with the new ATI chips?
<eck> traizor: cacti has about a million plugins, i'm sure there's one for keeping track of users
<bieb> Is there a partition/volume size limit? I want to connect 5 750gb drives to a raid card in a backup server running Ubuntu and rsnapshot
<bafoc> great PriateHead... guess chatzilla needs to be open wide so the line doesn't wrap ?
<Phonica> crashpute, have you read the ATI howto?
<Marupa> Phonica, true.
<Smaug> cablde: i needed it when i went on youtube so i picked the one on the left becasue it was the only one that worked but it works except for it has no sound
<Phonica> bieb, no limits at all other than the normal max 4 primary partitions per physical disk
<guest> If i switch to a different user, I cant resolve url addresses anymore. If I enter a ip address into the browser I can still access the website, what could be the problem
<PirateHead> bafoc: what line are you talking about?
<XubuntuLover> crashpute: Thanks for reminding me of why I love nVidia  :)
<crashpute> phonica - I've read ATI's, Ubuntu's, and several independent web pages.
<traizor> XubuntuLover hehe :) i'll see what i can think of. it shouldnt be too hard indeed
<razzorz> bafoc: do i need to put my list back?
<bafoc> you said I was using the enter key
<traizor> eck: i'll' have a look at it, thanks!
<Phonica> crashpute, go get an nVidia board :P
<Phonica> lol
<bafoc> yes razzorz
<razzorz> ok
<razzorz> tell me how
<crashpute> X - For as many years as I've been a dedicated ATI fan, this is definitely my last one.
<Phonica> AMD + nVidia + Linux = Happiness in a can :D
<bafoc> cp sources.list /etc/apt
<keyser_soze> for some reason, I'm not able to update the linux-restricted-modules-generic with today's other updates. tried in synaptic and apt-get and no dice. I get the following error: linux-restricted-modules-generic:
<keyser_soze>  Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-11-generic  but it is not installable
<PirateHead> bafoc: I said that after you posted like 3 messages in a row a few times. You were "thinking out loud" and using too many lines of text.
<razzorz> ty
<traizor> just want to have an image of who is connecting to my server
<Terrasque> Phonica: amd bough ati, didn't they?
<Phonica> yea i know, ironic isnt it?
<bieb> Phonica, so chuck the disks in, connect them to the raid card and 3tb if backup storage?
<XubuntuLover> I am having "this" problem with ATI is starting to sound a lot like "Windows keeps..." ?!?
<reap`laptabulous> phonica: if thats true, why isnt mine happy :(
<Phonica> bieb, aye
<PirateHead> bafoc: it's not a big deal, just as long as you're aware of it.
<Terrasque> Phonica: indeed :D
<levander> Terrasque: yeah, amd bought ati
<bafoc> phew IRC has gotton picky
<guest> If i switch to a different user, I cant resolve url addresses anymore. If I enter a ip address into the browser I can still access the website, what could be the problem
<bieb> Coolio
<eck> keyser_soze: wait for the ubuntu developers to fix it, sometimes the packages get inconsistent in feisty
<crashpute> This is my last ATI re: AMD just bought them
<GMWeezel> Does real player have to be installed to watch RM files on Linux?
<keyser_soze> thanks eck
<crashpute> I'm a video person... they've always done better there
<bafoc> or I should say maybe it's just the channel rules :-)
<bjames> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu on what is to be my fileserver - I have two drives (one with the filesystem and swap partition and the other is a blank reiserfs drive).  Is there an easy way (using lvm?) to amalgamate the drive space so it appears like one large folder/drive?
<Phonica> GMWeezel, nope - mplayer can do it (or anything based on it such as xine)
<khaije1> what are the combo keys to resize my X display ?
<jomino> GMWeezel, no you could also use the helix player afaik
<levander> khaije1: Ctrl Alt +
<PirateHead> bafoc: it's because it's a busy channel. It helps to keep readability high.
<eck> bjames: yeah, you use lvm and put both drives on the same LV
<levander> khaije1: or minus to go down
<GMWeezel> thanks all
<razzorz> so about this shift backspace logging me out all the time... anyone know how to dissable that..besides the keyboard shortcuts
<khaije1> levander: thx!
<bafoc> I get it... thx
<bjames> eck: how do I install/setup/use lvm?
<bjames> eck: is there a decent, simple tutorial?
<Smaug> cable: it doesnt seem to work
<guest> If i switch to a different user, I cant resolve url addresses anymore. If I enter a ip address into the browser I can still access the website, what could be the problem
<XubuntuLover> bjames You want a RAID0?
<Terrasque> bjames: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Smaug> it says that it is not found
<bafoc> bjames: google " how to setup lvm"
<eck> bjames: i don't think anything with lvm is simple :-)
<levander> razzorz: that's an X thing, it'd be in the X config (not GNOME), Ctrl Backspace kills the X Server - which kills your login session
<Terrasque> eck: lvm is really simple. at least until a hdd goes to hell
<bjames> XubuntuLover: eek, no!
<K-Rich> Hi all, i keep getting the error 'E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package gnupg.' when trying to do an 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  how do i fix this?
<Terrasque> bjames: lvm is raid0 without the speed increase.. well, almost :p
<razzorz> levander: ya .. how anoying
<bjames> if there's no simple (i.e. a few clicks in ubuntu, or a few commands) way of doing it I might not bother and just mount the drive in the share directory
<XubuntuLover> bjames I finally got my raid to work under dmraid perfectly, with some effort, so just wanted to check
<Terrasque> bjames: more flexible, but same stellar reliability
<bjames> Terrasque: no, it's not
<levander> razzorz: not saying it shouldn't annoy you if it does, but that's been there forever and I've never heard anyone else complain about it.  Are you hitting Ctrl Backspace on accident somehow?
<colbert> Can someone tell me how to get a Bluetooth headset working in Ubuntu so I can record my voice ??
<sene23> Hello
<manuela{LTC}> goedenavond,
<Terrasque> bjames: ive run a 7 disk lvm. and one disk went *boom*. no more data
<bruenig> !info bluez-utils
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 788 kB
<Phonica> colbert, do you have a supported bluetooth adapter?
<sene23> I've been trying to install nvidia drivers for my 8800
<h0ndaracer2> ok my gaim version is 1.5.1cvs
<h0ndaracer2> do i need to update it
<bafoc> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatislvm.html
<sene23> right now i'm desperate and need help
<Smaug> cables: so?
<guest> If i switch to a different user, I cant resolve url addresses anymore. If I enter a ip address into the browser I can still access the website, what could be the problem
<colbert> Phonica: I have a bluetooth dongle and I use it to sync my Treo palmphone with Ubuntu successfully
<bruenig> h0ndaracer2, "need" is hard to say, but I would
<razzorz> levander: how does one dissable that
<Phonica> sene23, whats up?
<VeganChic2> I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto my MacBook, and I'm following the instructions found on ubuntu.com, but I don't think the MBR is going to the right partition...
<sene23> Phonica: tried to install nvidia drivers using envy
<Xenguy> sene23: have you /msg'd ubotu for nvidia ?
<levander> Phonica: when you say bluetooth adapter, you mean just like a bluetooth card that fits in a PCI slot or is integrated on the motherboard?  You mean the hardware when you say adapter?
<variant> razzorz: the shortcut to logout of x is ctrl shift backspace. is that what you are pressing?
<sene23> Xenguy: i don't even know who that is
<h0ndaracer2> how do i do it bruenig
<XubuntuLover> colbert If you don't mind me saying, from what I have read, if it doesn't work when you plug it in, it is a nightmare
<sene23> nvidia 8800 is pretty new though
<Xenguy> !nvidia | sene23
<ubotu> sene23: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<variant> razzorz: the shortcut to logout of x is ctrl ALT backspace. is that what you are pressing?
<variant> razzorz: correctio
<bruenig> h0ndaracer2, it is in the repositories
<variant> n
<razzorz> variant: no...
<Phonica> re bluetooth im refering to any bluetooth compliant host device
<levander> I have no idea, just saying it'd be in X config most likely, not GNOME or KDE config
<h0ndaracer2> lol kinda lost
<razzorz> i am hittin shift backspace..
<h0ndaracer2> need help
<bruenig> h0ndaracer2, remove the cvs version and then do sudo apt-get install gaim
<Phonica> either as a PCI card or USB adapter
<Xenguy> sene23: ubotu is the local channel bot
<razzorz> i c...
<sene23> Xenguy: ok
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<Phonica> i dont know if ALSA supports bluetooth adapters thou
<colbert> Well I have a dongle, it works fine as I use it to sync my phone with Ubuntu
<h0ndaracer2> how do i remove the old one
<colbert> just wondering how  Ican use my headset
<guest> If i switch to a different user, I cant resolve url addresses anymore. If I enter a ip address into the browser I can still access the website, what could be the problem
<bruenig> h0ndaracer2, delete all the files
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<razzorz> i have caps issues.. X windows user.
<Phonica> colbert, i dont think you can
<levander> Phonica: so, you do mean the hardware?  I'm just not sure what you meant when you said adapter.
<VeganChic2> Proposed new MBR partition table:
<VeganChic2>  # A    Start LBA      End LBA  Type
<VeganChic2>  1              1       409639  ee  EFI Protective
<VeganChic2>  2 *       409640    113655847  af  Mac OS X HFS+
<VeganChic2>  3      113655848    154495691  ef  EFI System (FAT)
<VeganChic2>  4      154495692    156301454  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<laptop-problems> Alright, I downloaded an ISO that burned a bad disk.  Last time this happened to me, I did something with Bittorrent that fixed it for me, but I forgot how that worked now, and I can't find the link to download ubuntu using bittorrent on the new Download page.
<Phonica> yes i do mean the hardware
<kitche> !paste | VeganChic2
<ubotu> VeganChic2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VeganChic2> sorry for the flood, does anyone understand that?
<levander> VeganChic2: don't do that in here
<VeganChic2> i don't have time for that, I'm sorry
<laptop-problems> Fixed the ISO, I mean.
<FP|Sleep> GoodNight all
<bruenig> laptop-problems, well presumably you could download the torrent and open it and then have it save to the same spot and since it hash checks all the pieces, it would correct anything that is off
<razzorz> Vegan: pastebin is faster then you think
<Phonica> VeganChic2, you trying to install ubuntu on a mac?
<Slick> hey, is it possible to set up samba so you don't need to provide a username and password when connecting to the shared folders?
<VeganChic2> phonica, yes
<levander> VeganChic2: I understand it, but what do you want to do with it?
<reap`laptabulous> is there a help guide to use envy script?
<kitche> VeganChic2: well it's hard teo tell what you pasted since the formatting is wrong it just looks like a bunch of numbers to me
<laptop-problems> Hash check, that was it! Now we're getting somewhere.
<bafoc> ok, gotta get... take care razzorz, see ya PirateHead
<K-Rich> Slick sure is... that's how i have it set on my lan
<Bi||aBong> why when i created ext3 partition and i mount this, it have a folder icon and not hard disk folder and the files in the partition only have permission for root user?
<razzorz> Peace bafoc:::
<razzorz> thank you bro
<levander> And Vegan, it don't take long to paste, and now your data has scrolled off the screen making it diffiecult to see.
<bafoc> np
<Slick> K-Rich, do you know how I would go about setting that up?
<Xenguy> levander: /lastlog nick
<razzorz> i am out too that dirty four letter word is calling
<bruenig> I just go for bittorrent all the time, it isn't any slower because ubuntu is so popular and you don't have to worry about md5 or anything else
<razzorz> WORK
<Bi||aBong> i put in fstab rw,user,auto
<razzorz> hahah peace
<reap`laptabulous> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<laptop-problems> So, where can I download Ubuntu with Bittorrent?
<reap`laptabulous> !ubotu envy script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Godsey> what is the correct entry for /etc/hostname if the host is just domain.com?
<levander> Xenguy: what?
<VeganChic2> levander, I don't know is that's right
<bruenig> reap`laptabulous, did the first response not satisfy you?
<kitche> Xenguy: that only works if you log and your client supports it
<PirateHead> laptop-problems: each Ubuntu download page has a torrent file down near the bottom. Need me to find you a specific link?
<h0ndaracer2> hey i get this when i try to update gaim
<h0ndaracer2> gaim is already the newest version.
<h0ndaracer2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<bruenig> laptop-problems, same place you downloaded it, just scroll down and select the torrent
<Xenguy> levander: a way to aggregate the statements of a particular nick is, for example: /lastlog levander
<K-Rich> Slick, unter the 'Authentication' heading in /etc/samba/smb.conf  change 'security = user' to 'security = share'
<reap`laptabulous> didnt see it
<Kronuz> hey, how would you add a "command prompt" or "shell here" in the folder's dropdown menus?
<levander> VeganChic2: are you using a front end to generate that, like parted or fdisk? you shouldn't write that stuff by hand
<Xenguy> kitche: oh, OK -- works here, and very handy too :-)
<eck> h0ndaracer2: you might have to dist-upgrade (or use install)
<Kronuz> is it possible?
<laptop-problems> The thing is, I can't find that on the new download page
<laptop-problems> .
<levander> VeganChic2: if it's generated by some well known program, it's probably right.
<PirateHead> laptop-problems: holy crap! they completely changed the layout of everything!
<h0ndaracer2> i did sudo apt-get install gaim
<Phonica> Kronuz, create a new menu item as u normally would and the command line is xterm or gnome-terminal
<XubuntuLover> I know I am not phrasing this right, but is there a way to have 2 different Xserver sessions running simultaniously with DIFFERENT xorg.conf files?
<VeganChic2> levander, front end? i'm using the instructions on ubuntu
<K-Rich> Kronuz, you need to add a nautilus script
<sene23> ok so this link didn't help
<PirateHead> laptop-problems: the website just changed a ton. let me look harder. =D
<sene23> I need a very new driver...
<laptop-problems> Yes, I just noticed that today. -.-
<eck> then maybe it's up to date
<Kronuz> K-Rich, do you know how?
<Slick> K-Rich, thanks very much, you're a legend
<laptop-problems> Thanks alot.
<sene23> I tried to install the nvidia drivers using the envy script
<levander> VeganChic2: a front end meaning like a UI, just are you using some kind of menu driven program to generate that data
<Absolute0> how can i get gaim 2.0 beta 6 on breezy?
<h0ndaracer2> nvm i got it
<VeganChic2> help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<laptop-problems> I would, but I'm loosing patience quickly. x.x
<Phonica> XubuntuLover, X or startx takes a param to tell it what config file to use. man startx
<sene23> but that doesn't work - module installs and loads, startx does nothing
<levander> Xenguy: thanks
<sene23> I'm very experienced with linux but this cracks my head
<Xenguy> levander: yw
<cookthis> hello
<kitche> nvidia sene23?
<K-Rich> Kronuz, one sec trying to remember lol
<sene23> kitche: yes
<cookthis> i was wondering how to install Fatx support for ubuntu?
<kitche> !nvidia9 | sene23
<ubotu> sene23: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<sene23> I read that
<Phonica> sene23, show me the device section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ghiddo> apparently nforce2 and also don't play nice
<Ghiddo> alsa*
<eck> cookthis: fat is supported natively
<levander> Is there an apt command to see why a certain package is being held back during upgrades?
<cookthis> eck: Fatx
<sene23> Phonica: well if you want to know if it uses driver "nvidia" - it does
<kitche> sene23: the nvidia and nvidia9 switch is completely different
<bruenig> levander, you can just sudo apt-get install it, generally
<Absolute0> how can i get gaim 2.0 beta 6 on breezy?
<sene23> kitche: mind if we do this in a query window? i'm on a terribly low console resolution
<levander> bruenig: I'm trying "sudo aptitude upgrade", but it says it's holding a couple of packages back.  I want to know why.
<Phonica> sene23, in a console do sudo modprobe nvidia
<Phonica> then startx
<levander> bruenig: Oh, nm, I just understood your answer.
<sene23> Phonica: it loads the module, but doesn't startx
<sene23> it stays blank
<rpc> does anyone know what may cause ftp to finish sending file early? like last several bytes missing
<Phonica> just plain black blank?
<sene23> indeed
<PirateHead> laptop-problems: found it. still there?
<Phonica> are you using SLi or single-card?
<laptop-problems> Mhmm.
<sene23> Phonica: single card
<laptop-problems> Also, I need the Alternate Install CD.
<Phonica> DVI or VGA?
<sene23> DVI
<cookthis> anyone?
<Phonica> whats the default bit depth?
<Xenguy> rpc: would wget help ?
<sene23> Phonica: 24 - it DID work using an older envy script, but it hanged when installing beryl
<kitche> laptop-problems: you get that the same place you get the torrents and iso
<lisapc> edgy doesnt respond to opening anything.  how can i rebbot using cli?
<Phonica> odd
<sene23> so I figured I need the latest or semi-latest drivers
<sene23> yea
<rpc> Xenguy never checked but i need to allow someone on ftp and he can't receive as every files gets broken
<sene23> for an nvidia 8800
<PirateHead> laptop-problems: for i386 / x86 architecture?
<VeganChic2> Apparently there wasn't a problem with the MBR and GRUB, because ubuntu installed successfully.
<Phonica> what driver ver u got?
<cookthis> what linux kernal does Ubuntu 6.10 use?
<laptop-problems> Yep.
<coeu1> extracting and burning t hem wish me luck
<sene23> Phonica: it tries to install 9755 i *think*
<rpc> Xenguy last several bytes being cut or a few thousands bytes
<sene23> it zaps through my screen too fast *g*
<Phonica> sene23, tried a manual install?
<Xenguy> rpc: maybe that's a different issue then
<sene23> Phonica: yea, same problem
<PirateHead> laptop-problems: 6.10, right? if so, this ought to be the one: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<VeganChic2> However, last time I tried, I had kernel panic, even thought I followed the instructions.
<Xenguy> rpc: altho he could try 'wget -c' if that is an option for him (to retrieve the rest of the file from where he last left off)
<Phonica> sene23, tried making a new conf file using xorgconfig ?
<lisapc> what key combo reboots edgy?
<sene23> Phonica: no, but I could do that
<Phonica> id try it
<sene23> Phonica: hang on - if I part it's because the system hangs :)
<VeganChic2> Should I be given the option to choose my language and keymap right after booting from a Live CD of Edgy 6.10?
<Phonica> okay
<Phonica> create a really dumb and simple one
<Phonica> and just change to nvidia
<PirateHead> VeganChic2: no, only during installation.
<PirateHead> VeganChic2: as far as I know, the LiveCD is only available in English.
<sene23> Phonica: ok - what package does that app belong to?
<sene23> (can't seem to find it)
<VeganChic2> I was just wondering, because the instructions say to select those right after you boot off the CD...
<Phonica> it should be part of xorg
<Phonica> sudo xorgconfig
<cb_> lameness
<sene23> hmm. odd. it's a freshly installed and updated system
<PirateHead> VeganChic2: I have never had that experience.
<VeganChic2> Has anyone dual booted Ubuntu on a MacBook?
<wendell> hey guys... i'm installing on the live cd right now and partitioning is taking forever (like over 30mins) is this normal?
<VeganChic2> PirateHead, me either, that's why the instructions confused me...
<PirateHead> wendell: partitioning can take a very long time, especially if you're doing something like resizing an existing Windows partition.
<wendell> oh ok
<VeganChic2> :-X Windows
* sene23 tries to reinstall xorg stuff
<cb_> GD VNC
<PirateHead> VeganChic2: it's good for virus testing! =P
<sene23> file not found!
<VeganChic2> PirateHead, good idea!
<sene23> anyway, i'm sure its a standard config
<wendell> how do i find out which version i have (dapper or edgy)
<sene23> Phonica: it does load using the vesa driver, but I can't get back to console if I start it
<VeganChic2> hopefully I don't encounter kernel panic when I try to boot up...
<sene23> which makes it hard to use
<sene23> especially with envy
<Phonica> sene23, odd
<K-Rich> Kronuz, you need to add this script to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and chmod 755 it ... name it what you want it to say on the right click menu ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10538/
<XubuntuLover> How do I boot from CD on a Power Macintosh G3 (beige). I have Ubuntu Edgy PPC install disc.
<Phonica> sene23, if u do a ctrl+alt+backspace do u end up back at a console?
<AnxiousCo> Hi. I have an HP Deskjet 3820. It took me awhile to finally get it not to say "printer error" when I was trying to print, but now it accepts the job and just doesn't print it. I even tried cancelling all the jobs and just printing a test page; no avail. Can someone point me in the correct direction?
<XubuntuLover> I tried holding "c"
<sene23> Phonica: using vesa? no, screen is blank and halts
<sene23> Phonica: this system might be too new *g*
<Phonica> nah the 8 series are workin reasonably well atm
<Phonica> even 8800GTX SLi is working
<Terrasque> AnxiousCo: maybe there was a reason for that printer error?
<Phonica> hmmm
<Phonica> what mobo chipset?
<K-Rich> Hi all, i keep getting the error 'E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package gnupg.' when trying to do an 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  how do i fix this?
<Kronuz> thanks K-Rich
<sene23> Intel Corporation 82801G
<Kronuz> :)
<rucelle> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Phonica> PCI-E Based i take it
<joincamp> wendell: Panel -->  System  --> About Ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<XubuntuLover> Anyone here have experience installing Ubuntu on a PowerMacintosh G3 Beige?
<sene23> Phonica: yes -- when I lspci, it does say this: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)
<AnxiousCo> I believe the error was from not setting it up correctly or from not rebooting
<Phonica> 1 mo
<sene23> cheers
<K-Rich> Kronuz, np
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to install the RHIDE IDE, but the .deb package gives me this error: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs". Any ideas?
<wendell> ok last question... can gnome run kde apps
<joincamp> yes
<Xenguy> wendell: yes
<Phonica> sene23, you may ahve another problem, for me lspci actually lists the card details
<K-Rich> yup
<Phonica> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GT]  (rev a1)
<Phonica> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GT]  (rev a1)
<sene23> Phonica: the latest kernel is .17-11 right/
<sene23> ?
<XubuntuLover> yurimxpxman can I assume xlibs is installed?
<Phonica> for ubuntu or for linux in general?
<wendell> great cuz i gotta get k3b and konversation
<[0] Itachi|Uchiha> please join http://z6.invisionfree.com/DuelistRedemption/index.php
<sene23> Phonica: ubuntu
<sene23> maybe I should go vanilla
<Phonica> sene23, no idea im a gentoo user
<yurimxpxman> XubuntuLover: I'm not exactly sure. apt-get seemed to be confused by it
<sene23> Phonica: lol, me too originally, got beryl to work on that just fine :)
<sene23> am at a mates pc now
<Phonica> likewise
<joincamp> sene23: im .17-11 and current with edgy
<Phonica> installing ubuntu on a workmates laptop
<K-Rich> i keep getting the error 'E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package gnupg.' when trying to do an 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  how do i fix this?
<sene23> joincamp: ok, thank you
<Kronuz> K-Rich, do I have to restart X for it to work?
<yurimxpxman> the current kernel is 2.20.x, btw
<AnxiousCo> Has anyone else had troubles with printers?
<Phonica> most up to date is 2.6.20-r2/3
<yurimxpxman> er, 2.6.20 I mean
<K-Rich> Kronuz, i don't think so, not sure, been a while since i did it
<jrib> K-Rich: what version of ubuntu?  Pastebin your sources.list.  Have you ever used unofficial repositories or installed packages manually?
<XubuntuLover> AnxiousCo local printer?
<yurimxpxman> the latest kernel can be downloaded from http://www.kernel.org/
<sene23> so, got clues left this far?
<K-Rich> jrib, yeah i have... one sec and i'll paste it
<sene23> or would it be wise to see how far nvidia gets us
<sene23> eerr, vanilla
<XubuntuLover> AnxiousCo How is the printer connected?
<K-Rich> jrib, and it's dapper drake, doing the upgrade before i move to edgy
<Kronuz> K-Rich, nope, you don't have to restart, it works great! thanks :)
<sene23> i've been at this for hours
<Absolute0> is there a way i can get files through gaim?
<Absolute0> it doesnt work?
<Absolute0> i am running on breezy
<yurimxpxman> XubuntuLover: Yes, I have xlibs installed
<K-Rich> Kronuz, np
<jrib> K-Rich: ok, pastebin 'apt-cache policy gnupg' as well
<VeganChick> Note to self: They really do mean it when they tell you never, ever to shut down via power button...
<XubuntuLover> Absolute0 Yes, but not IRC
<XubuntuLover> as far as I know
<Phonica> whats compatability like with atheros 802.11 cards?
<sene23> Phonica: got clues left?
<Phonica> sene23, im all out sorry mate
<sene23> ok cheers for the thoughts :)
<VeganChick> I have Ubuntu dualbooting on my MacBook now though, very nice. :D
<XubuntuLover> Any experience with Edgy PPC?
<colbert> What is the ubuntu "equivalent" of ipconfig in Windows? Like to get my IP, release/renew, etc.
<XubuntuLover> colbert bump
<Kyral> ifconfig/dhcpcd
<kupesoft> colbert: ifconfig (not dhcpcd)
<K-Rich> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10541/  is sources.list
<kupesoft> colbert: dhclient to release/renew
<colbert> so what would be command to just get my ip in shell
<Kyral> kupesoft: dhcpcd is used on more distros
<XubuntuLover> kyral thanks
<kupesoft> Kyral: dhclient3 on debian/ubuntu AFAIK
<wendell> how do i find out if i have the latest drivers for all my hardware? and will update manage keep all my software up to date?
<kupesoft> colbert: ifconfig <device>
<Kyral> kupesoft: *shrug* Last I knew dhcpcd also worked
<Phonica> where can i find a howto for getting atheros ar5005g wifi working?
<kupesoft> colbert: try "ifconfig"
<XubuntuLover> wendell update manager manages packages, including drivers
<colbert> Thanks
<wendell> ok
<ladonna> crdlb u still there
<crdlb> ladonna, yess
<crdlb> yes*
<wendell> so my nvidia drivers should be up to date then
<kupesoft> colbert: And find out which device you're using to connect to the internet (probably eth0, wlan0, ath0, or ra0)
<jrib> K-Rich: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<ladonna> crdlb okay, everything is workin. talk about timing, the internet went down right when I was switching to wireless
<jrib> K-Rich: what are those last two repos you have for?
<colbert> kupesoft: yup it's eth0
<K-Rich> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10542/
<kupesoft> colbert: Then, in the figure: ifconfig eth0
<colbert> thanks this is much better than ipconfig lol
<Luzhin> newbie here; #ubuntu-classroom sched is outdated, still operating?
<crdlb> ladonna, great
<ladonna> crdlb yes, this is awsome, i cant thank you enough
<Dane1> Hello, all.  Has anybody ever had a problem with not being able to browse the windows network as a normal user, but being able to browse it as root?
<XubuntuLover> dane1 sounds like a permissions issue. Have you restarted since adding the server?
<K-Rich> jrib, http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/index.php?page=home&lang=en
<Dane1> yes, I have.
<jrib> K-Rich: k
<kupesoft> colbert if you want to list JUST your ip: ifconfig eth0 | awk /eth0/'{next}//{split($0,a,":");split(a[2] ,a," ");print a[1] ;exit}'
<Dane1> any other ideas? (thanks!)
<XubuntuLover> dane1 I have found when I add a new NTFS raid0, I can only access it as root until restart. Otherwise don't know. just sounded similar
<ladonna> crdlb okay well i have to go i just wanted to touch base and let you know everything is working. thanks again for all your help
<K-Rich> jrib, the apt-get clean && apt-get update worked,  but the when i tried apt-get upgrade i got the same error
<Dane1> ok.
<Dane1> I'll restart again; I have made some changes recently...
<isstern35> can someone tell me how i can uninstall a program
<colbert> kupesoft: Thanks, that works like a charm!
<Absolute0> which pkg i need to get gcc?
<XubuntuLover> dane is this a local windows network?
<Xenguy> Absolute0: build-essential
<XubuntuLover> gcc-core?
<Absolute0> thats what i wanted...
<Absolute0> thanks
<Xenguy> yw
<kupesoft> colbert: The beauty of unix ;/
<Absolute0> can i get adium on ubuntu?
<kupesoft> colbert to renew your dhcp lease: sudo dhclient eth0
<Absolute0> its much better than gaim
<preaction> Absolute0: it's called "Gaim"
<isstern35> can someone tell me how i can uninstall kubuntu
<kupesoft> colbert: that will disconnect you, though
<shatrat> isstern35, "sudo apt-get remove programname" if you installed it using the normal ubuntu software installers
<Absolute0> no i want adium
<XubuntuLover> apt-get GCC repositories can be foundat http://www.telenovela-world.com/~spade/linux/howto/PA-RISC-Linux-Boot-HOWTO/gcc.html
<Xenguy> Absolute0: apt-cache search adium
<Absolute0> gaim doesnt let u download files
<Absolute0> :(
<jrib> K-Rich: try commenting *all* of the repos, 'apt-get update', then uncommenting again
<jrib> then apt-get update
<colbert> kupesoft: So I am using eth0 as the identifier? Don't have to type in my IP?
<preaction> Absolute0: are you using the latest gaim beta?
<Absolute0> i'll try installing from source
<Absolute0> no ubuntu doesnt have that
<kupesoft> colbert: DHCP has nothing to do with an IP address, so no, you don't
<bruenig> jrib, seems like a sudo mv sources.list sources.list.old would be a tad easier
<Xenguy> Absolute0: checkout 'checkinstall' for that
<Absolute0> thats why i needed gcc...
<kupesoft> colbert: DHCP words at the hardware address level,
<Absolute0> i am on breezy...
<Absolute0> whats checkinstall?
<bruenig> !info checkinstall
<Tb0n3> what does ubuntu use for wireless?
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Xenguy> apt-cache show checkinstall
<Xenguy> :-)
<jrib> bruenig: true, I wasn't sure if apt would complain about not having any sources.list so I took the easy way out for me :o
<preaction> Absolute0: you're on breezy and you want up-to-date software?
<kupesoft> colbert: Actually, DHCP has everything to do with IP addresses, but the initial transaction is done through hardware addresses
<bruenig> jrib, ah good point
<Absolute0> ye
<Absolute0> u wanna ship the disk over night?
<Absolute0> :-D
<XubuntuLover> ubuntu for ppc should work on any ppc mac no matter how old, if it has enough memory and disk spacefor installer, hypothetically?
<colbert> kupesoft: Ahhh, I see. So then to release all is "sudo dhclient eth0"? Or is that renew? If so what is cmd for releasing ?
<underguiz> i'm trying to get tvtime working with fglrx  8.34.8, but i keep getting an error about missing YUY2 extension. I have enabled videooverlay. someone with the same problem? hum, i'm runing kernel 2.6.20
<XubuntuLover> new question:ubuntu for ppc should work on any ppc mac no matter how old, if it has enough memory and disk spacefor installer, hypothetically?
<kupesoft> colbert: I'm not 100% sure, check the man page for dhclient (I can for you, if you want)
<Absolute0> XubuntuLover, the hardware is a little buggy on macs...
<Absolute0> much easier on pcs...
<Xenguy> Absolute0: checkinstall will create a .deb for you
<VeganChick> XubuntuLover: how far back are you going?
<Xenguy> Absolute0: with luck :-)
<Absolute0> what exactly do i need checkinstall for?
<VeganChick> It works just fine on a G3 iBook.
<colbert> kupesoft: Thx, no need for you to do it bud, I need to learn this stuff :)
<XubuntuLover> absolute0 I have an old powermac g3 (the beige one)
<preaction> Absolute0: makes it easier to manage the source install
<kupesoft> colbert: You need to learn about man pages! Try "man man" or "man dhclient" to learn about dhclient
<Absolute0> so how would i use checkinstall?
<XubuntuLover> VeganChick PowerMac G3 Beige
<preaction> Absolute0: man checkinstall; or use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<VeganChick> XubuntuLover: I would definitely give it a try. The worst thing that can happen is that it does work, right?
<Xenguy> Absolute0: it creates a .deb file, so you can install (or uninstall later) with synaptic or apt-get
<Absolute0> oh ok
<Absolute0> gotcha
<K-Rich> jrib, trying now
<kupesoft> colbert: sudo dhclient -r eth0
<isstern35> can someone tell me how to uninstall kubuntu
<kupesoft> colbert: that'll release it,
<Absolute0> do they have .deb for the new gaim on ubuntu site?
<colbert> kupesoft: Thanks! Yup I'
<Xenguy> Absolute0: i.e. a .deb. file from the source (you get the idea I'm sure)
<colbert> woops I meant I'm reading it rite now lol
<kupesoft> colbert: I'll brb,
<Xenguy> Absolute0: apt-get show gaim
<Absolute0> i got breezy
<preaction> Absolute0: maybe in the backports? but i think there's no backport repo for breezy
<Absolute0> so its gonn show me the old versions..
<XubuntuLover> VeganChick I can't get the CD to boot. It will boot on a blue Imac G4, but the installer crashes. Think I possibly burned the CD wrong. bootable CD's are much easier to build under Ubuntu. This was just the Windows XP default ISO burn
<Xenguy> Absolute0: breezy will soon not be supported - I have a laptop with breezy, so I'm going to have to re-install, er, something :-)
<Absolute0> ye i am gonna try to burn edgy at my school tomorrow
<kupesoft> ;/
<Absolute0> my burner is broken
<Absolute0> :(
<RDUBBALO> anyone know about setting up a printer in edgy
<XubuntuLover> RDUBBALO that it a very open ended question, but I have set up a few printers. what seems to be the problem?
<jvai_> every1's on edgy.. i feel so.,,,, outdated, on dapper
<Xenguy> jvai_: the only question that counts is 'Can you do what you need to do?'
<K-Rich> jvai, i\m on dapper right now.... getting prepared to go to edgy though
<RDUBBALO> i know it was open ended sorry i have a dell 720 and I dont know how to make it print i see it in device manager but it wont print
<VeganChick> XubuntuLover, You should try to burn the CD again and try that. Make sure to download the Mac PPC version.
<C`> word cup cats
<jvai_> riiiight @ xen, i can do it all
<Xenguy> jvai_: so no worries, and you have LTS :-)
<Xenguy> jvai_: and stability :p
<VeganChick> I want to go to Feisty, but I don't want to risk losing my Mac partition...
<jvai_> ;)
<K-Rich> jrib, thank you.... that worked... thegrade is going now
<Alive_Cow_Eater> how is everyone doing tonite
<jrib> VeganChick: then back it up.  Feisty is not stable, your computer could explode
<XubuntuLover> VeganChick Is alternate Server install always easier / more compatible with weird hardware, despite the longer download / patching later?
<jrib> K-Rich: great
<gouki> jvai_: I'm currently on Dapper Drake and I'm not thinking of upgrading my systems before the LTS runs out! (=
<Alive_Cow_Eater> who wants to help me out?
<Alive_Cow_Eater> not eating cows btw
<jvai_> k-rich.. ima slow walk on dapper... @ gonki.. we r like minded
<jrib> Alive_Cow_Eater: hi, just ask your question
<colbert> !help Alive_Cow_Eater
<cyberfr0g> sup?
<gouki> Alive_Cow_Eater: Heheh. Ask your question
<XubuntuLover> Alive_Cow_Eater sup?
<wendell> hmm i'm wondering if it really is partitioning... It's been going for close to a hour and my hard drive light isn't blinking... :S
<RDUBBALO> any ideas aboput the printer
<VeganChick> XubuntuLover, I'm not sure. I haven't tried installing anything on an old computer...
<Alive_Cow_Eater> I'm trying to get 5.1 sound to work, I know it works cause on a sound test all 5 have output and I can change the voluem in the mixter PCM and PCM1 (Front) (Rear)
<jrib> !printer | RDUBBALO
<ubotu> RDUBBALO: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<XubuntuLover> RDUBBALO get my IM?
<Alive_Cow_Eater> however no programs or gnome reconize this 5.1
<cyberfr0g> not sure
<bernie__> hey, i just tried to do a sudo apt-get upgrade and all i get is "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<RDUBBALO> no IM
<bernie__> any help?
<Alive_Cow_Eater> Windows is so much easier then Ubuntu
<bernie__> same error happened when i tried to apt-get openssh-server
<XubuntuLover> RDUBBALO using GAIM?
<bruenig> !windows | Alive_Cow_Eater
<ubotu> Alive_Cow_Eater: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Alive_Cow_Eater> no problems :(
<Alive_Cow_Eater> lol
<VeganChick> jrib, I would back it up, but I don't have an extra hd right now...I really need to buy one...
<gouki> Alive_Cow_Eater: They are 2 different OSs, not meant to be compared, IMO!
<Alive_Cow_Eater> I just made a joke no need to hate on windows
<ThinkingMan> Hi, I'm working with a fresh install of ubuntu and I can't seem to get any mp3 files to play (either in totem or xmms), how would I check to see if the right codecs are installed?
<Alive_Cow_Eater> I agree gouki
<bruenig> !quicktime | ThinkingMan
<ubotu> ThinkingMan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dougie> can anyone here help me with pan newsreader?
<gouki> Alive_Cow_Eater: (= I don't get that answer everyday!
<XubuntuLover> Alive_Cow_Eater don't take it personally, he is a bot
<Alive_Cow_Eater> I'm just here trying to get some sound going
<shatrat> dougie, Im not an expert, but i use it.  Whats the question !anybody
<Alive_Cow_Eater> gouki,  lol :)
<bruenig> gouki, right things which serve approximately the same purpose, are never meant to be compared, like when I am looking for a vehicle, I don't compare them to decide
<jvai_> i show luv to win xp.. it helped me if seek there was something better to computing for me
<Alive_Cow_Eater> hey XubuntuLover
<jrib> VeganChick: I wouldn't recommend upgrading to feisty if you have important data without backups.  Wait for Feisty to be released as stable in April.  I would still really recommend backups of some kind for your data, don't wait until you lose important data to decide to start keeping backups, trust me
<Alive_Cow_Eater> I love Xfce too XubuntuLover
<dougie> shatrat: i can't seem to get it to connect and do a task...i setup all the info and told it to download all new newsgroups and at the bottom it says no connections and tasks 0/1
<colbert> jrib: Yup me too, Vista's thirst for resources led me to realize the potential of linux =)
<shatrat> dougie, there is an offline mode on it.
<shatrat> dougie, you might need to toggle to online mode somewhere
<Alive_Cow_Eater> anyone ever have success setting up 5.1 sound?
<VeganChick> Jrib, I know. I really really need to buy an external hd. Luckily there's not a whole lot that I would die without or can't replace.
<dougie> shatrat: i did that...it says pan is online when i go to the task thing
<VeganChick> But yes, I'm just pining for Feisty. I'm waiting until April for the version that won't make my pretty MacBook explode.
<XubuntuLover> Alive_Cow_Eater: I recently replaced a Dell G1's slow Win98 with Xfce, and it works great by comparison. abiword is far superior to word95
<RDUBBALO> yeah i got gaim
<Alive_Cow_Eater> I'll suck dick for help!
<infidel> Alive_Cow_Eater, how come xfce looks like gnome now?
<jrib> !language | Alive_Cow_Eater
<ubotu> Alive_Cow_Eater: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<XubuntuLover> I think that was uncalled for  :(
<colbert> !ohmy Alive_Cow_Eater
<bruenig> the windows is easier, then that, seems like a troll to me
<Alive_Cow_Eater> Sorry I'm very desperate
<shatrat> dougie, maybe if you click the "0/1 Tasks" button the tasks  menu will tell you someting useful
<jvai_> would it be hard to take my dapper start up & shut down sound with me when i upgrade? i'm not feeling the new sounds
<Kronuz> hey, how is the calculator button set in the keyboard?
<cheeseboy> can i switch from ubuntu to xubuntu w/o fresh install or a cd?
<Alive_Cow_Eater> I tried installing Windows but it said "No gays allowed" so I had to switch to linux
<RDUBBALO> xbuntulover i have gaim
<bruenig> jvai_, if you can find it, I wouldn't think so
<Kronuz> I mean, how is it that the calculator button in the keyboard calls the calculator?
<colbert> Alive_Cow_Eater: Not nice !
<shatrat> cheeseboy, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dougie> shatrat: just says the task is queued
<jvai_> aaaw, ;(
<Alive_Cow_Eater> xfce does kinda look like gnome now
<sene23> Phonica: ok I got the driver to work!
<K-Rich> cheeseboy, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<XubuntuLover> RDUBBALO I am new, but when I click on your name, a little contextual menu asks if I want to send oyu an im, and it brings up a new window next to my other channels. did you not get a message from me in a new window?
<MrRio> jvai_, It's in /usr/share/sounds
<Phonica> UberCool, what did u have to do?
<sene23> Phonica: for some reason using the nvidia .run file worked for me now!
<Alive_Cow_Eater> maybe a fluxubuty will come out
<Phonica> cool :)
<jrib> Kronuz: have you checked system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts?
<sene23> yea! :)
<HollywoodCode> how do i put the ubunto machine in the same workgroup as my xp box?
<Flannel> !mediakeys | K-Rich
<ubotu> K-Rich: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Flannel> Kronuz, that was for you.  Sorry K-Rich
<Phonica> when all else fails, try brute force ^_^
<cheeseboy> that all?
<MrRio> jvai_, Copy it across then fire up the 'Sound preferences' window, you can choose custom sounds here
<gouki> Kronuz: You can also have a look at evrouter
<Phonica> emerge ftw lol
<sene23> Phonica: Indeed....
<RDUBBALO> no
<VeganChick> Where can I find startup sounds? The default scares me...
<Alive_Cow_Eater> I'm starting a channel if anyone needs my help #linuxgays
<K-Rich> np flamesrock
<sene23> Now problem two is that beryl crashes on load
<K-Rich> np Flannel even lol
<sene23> making the system hang
<shatrat> cheeseboy, after that if you log out you should be able to choose XFCE from the sessions menu
<LjL> !offtopic | Alive_Cow_Eater
<ubotu> Alive_Cow_Eater: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jvai_>  /usr/share/sounds i hope the file isnt that big, i'd copy them to a usb key
<preaction> VeganChick: /usr/share/sounds probably
<Kronuz> jrib, yep, but I didn't see anything for the calculator
<bruenig> jvai_, they appear to be in /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav and shutdown.wav
<jvai_> aaaah ty
<Alive_Cow_Eater> yeah I know, but no one is helping me
<cheeseboy> xfce uses less memory ?
<Alive_Cow_Eater> so Im going to help others while I wait
<XubuntuLover> xcfe uses a lot less memory
<Alive_Cow_Eater> gnomse uses the most
<MrRio> VeganChick: you can change them thru, System > Preferences > Sound Preferences
<cheeseboy> ok cause mythtv is laggin
<Alive_Cow_Eater> xfce uses alot less
<voidmage> Alive_Cow_Eater: doesn't kde use more?
<Alive_Cow_Eater> nope
<Alive_Cow_Eater> gnome is #1
<shatrat> cheeseboy, have you made sure your video drivers are correct and everything?
<cheeseboy> ya
<Alive_Cow_Eater> ome to #linuxgays to get cured of your gayness and a free copy of XP for your new lifestyle
<cheeseboy> its just wen i have firefox and gaim runnin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0080c1f25277-CM00080d8a1884.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by LjL
<cheeseboy> it lags
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Hammwell> I installed apache2 and mod_perl using apt-get packages, but there seems to be missing the libapreq perl modules ... not sure the right way to get those. anyone know?
<bernie__> hey, i just tried to do a sudo apt-get upgrade and all i get is "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<jvai_> bruenig would it be as easy as deleting edgy's sound .wavs, then droppin in dapper's?
<XubuntuLover> xcfe has some limitations. If you need a desktop, Xcfe is wonderful. If you live on your desktop and Beryl is your best friend and your greatest joy in life... likely Xcfe will be... disappointing
<bruenig> jvai_, yeah
<voidmage> heh, try fluxbox
<voidmage> :P
<preaction> bernie__: that's not good. what did you do?
<jvai_> great..
<bruenig> I just turn those off as soon as possible
<dougie> shatrat: ok there it goes...i closed it and reopened it and it started working
<shatrat> dougie, jiggle the handle
<bruenig> xfce + beryl
<X86echo> lol
<dougie> lol
<cheeseboy> why don't it work?
<cheeseboy> j/w
<cheeseboy> not plannin on usin it
<RDUBBALO> xubuntulover I dont know how to get ahold of you
<XubuntuLover> RDUBBALO can you right click on my name in a way that brings up any kind of contextual menu?
<ThinkingMan> gotta love that bot
<LjL> bernie__, do you have automatix installed, and/or do you have the edgy-proposed repository enabled? (in both cases, i'm afraid the outcome will be "reinstall" anyway)
<RDUBBALO> yeah
<ThinkingMan> OK, another quicky, what's the quickest way to mount a windows share in ubuntu
<RDUBBALO> private chat
<VeganChick> !xface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xface - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VeganChick> oops
<voidmage> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<preaction> ThinkingMan: just mount it?
<ThinkingMan> doesn't seem to like smbmount or mount -t smbfs \\server\share /mountpoint
<RDUBBALO> n=teacher@199.80.154.68
<dougie> shatrat: do you know if pan will use .nzb files?
<XubuntuLover> RDUBBALO does that not work? Sorry, This is my first day with IRC
<ThinkingMan> preaction: am I missing something really obvious here?
<preaction> ThinkingMan: can you access the share through nautilus?
<RDUBBALO> yeah it make a seperate channel
<RDUBBALO> you got gaim
<XubuntuLover> RDUBBALOwould a firewall do anything?
<LjL> ThinkingMan: yeah, use forward slashes, not backslashes
<RDUBBALO> i dont know
<RDUBBALO> maybe the router
<ThinkingMan> preaction: yeah no problem
<jvai_> ok back
<XubuntuLover> RDUBBALO and I am assuming you have send messages that direction? (channel)
<ThinkingMan> places->connect to server brings it up no prob, but it's got a crazy path so I can't do anything with it from terminal
<aussieaubs> hi there - can anyone point me to a good ubuntu alternative for windows media centre with hardware compatibility listing?
<Alonea> ok. what packages do I need to install so I have mp3/mpeg/etc support in firefox. Need to hear bgsound. Got extension so it reads it but firefox says missing plugin for mpeg
<RDUBBALO> n=teacher@199.80.154.68
<HollywoodCode> can someone tell me how to share a folder so i can transfer files back and forth from my linux box to my xp machine? please help
<Thuryn> good
<LjL> aussieaubs: what *is* windows media centre?
<aussieaubs> LjL - heheheee
<kupesoft> Kyral: I beleive dhcpcd's name was changed to dhclient to prevent the server (dhcpd) from being mixed up with the client (dhcpcd).
<LjL> aussieaubs, i'm serious. i think i have a vague idea what it is, but i'm not really sure.
<aussieaubs> ubuntu media centre - does it exist?
<Kyral> aussieaubs: Its called Xine :P
<Kronuz> what other program similar to rythmbox is out there?
<Kyral> (Or MPlayer)
<aussieaubs> thanks Kryal :)
<LjL> !players > Kronuz    (Kronuz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ThinkingMan> preaction: does browsing the share like that add a mountpoint somewhere that I'm missing?
<Kyral> Kronuz: Banshee, AmaroK, XMMS, Audacious, mpg321, take your pick
<XubuntuLover> How does onesend a private message?
<LjL> XubuntuLover: /msg nickname message      or /query nickname to open a window to talk
<ThinkingMan> XubuntuLover:  /msg
<LjL> XubuntuLover: you need to be a registered and identified user to do that by default, though
<preaction> ThinkingMan: did you see what LjL said above?
<XubuntuLover> bump can someone tell me how to share a folder so i can transfer files back and forth from my linux box to my xp machine? please help
<LjL> !register > XubuntuLover    (XubuntuLover, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Alonea> XubuntuLover: or just click on a persons name.
<ThinkingMan> preaction: now I did
<preaction> XubuntuLover: is it the same machine?
<Thiesen> Getting fglrx (OpenGL) to work on Asus AX1650Pro? How to do that? I have installed fglrx and it's working except for the opengl part...
<XubuntuLover> any reason why that would fail?
<Alonea> XubuntuLover: or right click and do it that way. depends on what program you are using. will probably need to be registered though
<jvai_> lol.. i made my own *media centre* two folders, 1 muzic, 1 movie, use totem xine w/ all the illegal codecs, & rythymnbox
<Kronuz> Kyral, have you used Banshee?
<ThinkingMan> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //server/share ..?
<Kyral> Kronuz: Nope I use AmaroK :P
<reap`laptabulous> whats the cmd to mound a cdrom drive/
<reap`laptabulous> mount ?
<voidmage> mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<ThinkingMan> using sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mountpoint
<VeganChick> is Automatix really that great?
<reap`laptabulous> kk
<Kronuz> because Rithmbox is somehow limited
<LjL> !automatix | VeganChick, not at all
<ubotu> VeganChick, not at all: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<XubuntuLover> (regarding file transfers) I have several machines on the same local network, and want to easily move files between them. What is the simple way I know I am over looking?
<preaction> ThinkingMan: you need more options. like the username and password to use
<test0036> XubuntuLover: openssh
<ThinkingMan> back to man mount we go (as much as I hate typing that command)
<VeganChick> Thanks LjL, thought I read something like that somewhere...
<Thiesen> Getting fglrx (OpenGL) to work on Asus AX1650Pro? How to do that? I have installed fglrx and it's working except for the opengl part...
<RDUBBALO> how can I untar a downloaded file
<LjL> !nfs | XubuntuLover
<ubotu> XubuntuLover: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LjL> !samba | XubuntuLover, HollywoodCode
<ubotu> XubuntuLover, HollywoodCode: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RDUBBALO> i am trying to follow the steps for installing cups
<XubuntuLover> thank you
<jvai_> rdud, your cups is broken??
<RDUBBALO> idk
<RDUBBALO> i just want to hook up my printer
<RDUBBALO> dell 720
<aussieaubs> thanks guys - i think i found what i needed at : http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<jvai_> rdub, locally?
<RDUBBALO> yeah
<Alonea> also, when I try to load amarok, it says updating database, then goes off without loading the program.
<VeganChick> Is there a way to share files between Ubuntu and an OSX partition?
<LjL> aussieaubs: yes, i was thinking that mythtv could be similar to windows media center, but again, i don't know precisely what the latter is. see this anyway
<LjL> !mythtv > aussieaubs    (aussieaubs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> aussieaubs: and another similar program is freevo
<Hammwell> apt-get can't install libapache2-mod-apreq2 for some reason, but I can see the package listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=edgy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=apreq&searchon=names not sure whats wrong
<preaction> VeganChick: yes, linux can (iirc) read/write hfs+ partitions
<jvai_> ???  should work, .. what printer?
<wheels3572> jrib, how do i fix this issue aa8ffd9b84ad6664facc0a836cd5af78
<reap`laptabulous> k
<RDUBBALO> dell 720
<wheels3572> jrib, ooops
<Thiesen> Getting fglrx (OpenGL) to work on Asus AX1650Pro? How to do that? I have installed fglrx and it's working except for the opengl part...
<reap`laptabulous> now how would i copy stuff from my cdrom to my hdd
<jrib> wheels3572: sorry my reverse md5sum isn't working :)
<jvai_> most printers work thru usb rather than serial port
<RDUBBALO> yeah it usb
<wheels3572> jrib, it was to be a copy and paste but didn't work lol
<RDUBBALO> i see it in device manager
<Eifersucht> trying to install a driver for a wireless card what do i need to do to unzip it
<Eifersucht> its a .zip file
<RDUBBALO> how do i make it the default
<reap`laptabulous> how would i copy whats on a cd to the hd from cmd prompt
<preaction> reap`laptabulous: the 'cp' command?
<gar> can I use my smart (windows) phone as a modem in ubuntu?
<Eifersucht> you mean a terminal reap ?
<aussieaubs> thanks LjL
<reap`laptabulous> as in i am in command prompt
<cheeseboy> is there way to make it so apps dont start on my other monitor?
<wheels3572> jrib, Pastebin doesn't allow attachments?
<reap`laptabulous> i am not in gnome or kde
<Eifersucht> reap`laptabulous,  on windows ?
<jrib> wheels3572: nope, use imageshack
<LjL> jrib: you can't reverse such a simple hash function in a couple of minutes? you've lost my respect.
<jvai_> oooooo! rdub.. i cant even find the dell 720 drivers in dapper, u must be on edgy
<ThinkingMan> preaction: using -o to specify username=myusername,password=mypass still results in the wrong fstype, bad optoin, bad superblock error...
<wheels3572> jrib, what's that lol sorry
<RDUBBALO> yes edgy
<preaction> ThinkingMan: you did apt-get install smbfs, correct?
<reap`laptabulous> no, edgy command prompt
<ThinkingMan> dmesg giving me [17217715.472000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<yurimxpxman> is there any way I can get RHIDE running in a tty? It looks really strange and the mouse doesn't work unless I run it in an Xorg terminal.
<jrib> wheels3572: do you need to attach an image?
<jvai_> wow... the dell 720. must be fresh off asembly line...
<reap`laptabulous> i need to get an nvidia installer from my cdrom to my hd where i can run it
<Eifersucht> ok so you are in a terminal
<reap`laptabulous> ya
<FreeKFC_Guy> whats the difference or advantage to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<wheels3572> jrib, yes since i cant copy and paste from terminal :(
<RDUBBALO> nah this things is kinda old
<Eifersucht> ok know how to get to the cd to list the files ?
<preaction> reap`laptabulous: as i said above, the 'cp' command. and you can run it from your CD probably
<reap`laptabulous> k
<yurimxpxman> FreeKFC_Guy: Firefox 2, for one (unless you've already done that manually). It's like updating all your packages at once.
<jrib> wheels3572: why can't you copy and paste from the terminal?  Have you tried hilighting the selection with your mouse and then using middle-click to paste in the form?
<reap`laptabulous> how would i nav to the cd...or run it from there
<RDUBBALO> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersDell
<reap`laptabulous> i am not used to doing things on a command line
<RDUBBALO> i see it here
<FreeKFC_Guy> i got swiftfox which is 2.0
<preaction> reap`laptabulous: this is not the forum for these kinds of problems... why are you doing it in a terminal anyway?
<ThinkingMan> preaction: nope, and that looks like it would probably be the issue, I just switched to a new laptop and it's only my second go-round with ubuntu, so things I'm used to aren't there any more...and I'm an idiot and make a lot of assumptions, which doesn't help
<nu-> kubuntu is just like ubuntu but with kde right? so ubuntu 6.10, kubuntu is up with ubuntu too?
<ThinkingMan> yep...works fine now
<preaction> nu-: for the most part, correct
<Eifersucht> reap`laptabulous,  try         cd      /media/cdrom    then     ls to list the files
<reap`laptabulous> cuase gnome doesnt work
<wheels3572> jrib, nope never thought of middle click and everytime i goto go click something  after it's highlighted it slides off the highlight
<ThinkingMan> preaction: thanks for being patient with me ;)
<ThinkingMan> you need some photo work done, you let me know
<reap`laptabulous> graphical mess....
<preaction> !idw | reap`laptabulous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nu-> preaction: thanks.
<jrib> wheels3572: and how about the usual way?  select with mouse, right click > copy, right click > paste in the form
<preaction> reap`laptabulous: doesn't work is vague and completely useless. what do you mean?
<Eifersucht> reap`laptabulous,  then      cp     thefileyouwant  /directoryyou are copying to
<jvai_> rdub.. looksee - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215657&page=3
<reap`laptabulous> when it goes into gnome
<wheels3572> jrib, does the same damn thing it wont let me do it lol
<FreeKFC_Guy> i have 32mb video card - will beryl work on this or no chance
<reap`laptabulous> the displayed images are torn and distorted
<jrib> wheels3572: what do you want to pastebin?
<jrib> like what command or file
<reap`laptabulous> other than the orangeish background color...nothing is useable
<hsimah> hi all
<Eifersucht> hey hsimah
<Hammwell> how do i install a .deb file?
<hsimah> i was wondering if i could get a little help with my new ubuntu install
<wheels3572> jrib, oh wait I did something different hmmmmm ok my fault what's the difference between xterm and regular terminal mode?
<jrib> !deb | Hammwell
<ubotu> Hammwell: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone know of an IIS equivalent in ubuntu?  I need to share my internet connection with another computer, over a crossover cable
<voidmage> what's gnome's equivalent to ~/.kde/Autostart?
<Hammwell> jrib .. how about via ssh?
<jrib> Hammwell: sudo dpkg -i
<Hammwell> thkx!
<Eifersucht> what you need hsimah  ?
<arfy> hi all. I have a laptop with a sound blaster audigy and an internal sound card. I've installed the latest alsa drivers and configured them, and the audigy is the default ccard. However, when i reboot, it switches back to the internal laptop card. Any way to fix this?
<jrib> wheels3572: what's the context?  Where do you see those "modes"?
<wheels3572> well terminal is under applications system and then terminal
<voidmage> what's gnome's equivalent to ~/.kde/Autostart?
<wheels3572> I made a shortcut for xterm
<wheels3572> i made the command xterm
<jrib> wheels3572: oh, the regular one is gnome-terminal
<wheels3572> and then typed CTRL+t for xterm
<hsimah> well, i am a die hard slackware user, but for my laptop it is just too much effort to get set up
<wheels3572> ok
<hsimah> so i installed ubuntu, but i messed up my users
<kupesoft> hsimah: Your users?
<hsimah> and i wondered if there was a default root password
<Eifersucht> no
<kupesoft> hsimah: There's no root password at all by default, "sudo passwd root" should do the trick,
<hsimah> well, i kept my /home/hamish directory and now i want to remove it to start over
<wheels3572> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10548/
<bimberi> !startup | voidmage
<ScottLij> default root password? ha
<ubotu> voidmage: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Eifersucht> go to system>users and groups then set a PW
<Eifersucht> hsimah,
<Flannel> kupesoft, hsimah, there's absolutely no reason to set a root password.
<Flannel> Eifersucht, you too.
<enderxim> hsimah: there is no default root pass, ubuntu doesn't require a root acct.
<kupesoft> Flannel: There's plenty of reason, to have a root account.
<Flannel> hsimah: At GRUB, choose the "Recovery Mode", to get a root shell.
<hsimah> ok
<hsimah> ok
<Flannel> kupesoft: no, there isn't.
<hsimah> and from there i can deluser hamish ?
<Flannel> hsimah: yep
<hsimah> cause i cant do it now, due to hamish being the only account, and me being logged in
<hsimah> ok cool
<kupesoft> Flannel: Having a root account is a reason. Therefore, there is a reason.
<enderxim> hsimah: don't enable the root acct, it's easier to use sudo <cmd> then it will ask for your pass, enter it. sudo runs commands as root.
<enderxim> hsimah: more secure as well.
<hsimah> yeah i know about sudo
<hsimah> but, i cant delete the account i am using
<AlCantara> hello. I created ntfs-partition, mount it via fstab and want to indentify ist via its uuid. but it has none. anybody an idea how to create such on ntfs?
* arfy notes it's nice to only have to remember one password
<enderxim> hsimah: are you on the list of sudo users?
<hsimah> yes
<Flannel> kupesoft: Don't recommend in #ubuntu that people set a root password, it only creates headaches later on.  For the user, and support.
<arfy> if he;s jsut done a fresh install he should be on the sudo list
<kupesoft> Flannel: Fair enough.
<enderxim> hsimah: oh i see, i misunderstood. you're trying to delete the acct you are presently using?
<hsimah> yep
<hsimah> im booting into recovery mode right now
<rellik> I am trying to install a package, and it has unmet dependencies, but I'm not sure why..  it says "Depends: php5-common (= 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3) but 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed" ...  aren't those two versions both 5.1.6-1?  what does the ubuntu2.3 part mean?
<enderxim> hsimah: probably just easier to make the new acct you'll be using, add it to the sudo user list, and then delete it from that acct. i agree with Flannel, don't enable your root acct
<adrenalin1983> I need help with glx, I have a redeon mobility 7500 video card, i had glx working yesterday for a bit, but as soon as I rebooted It stopped working, can someone tell me how to get it working and how to make it work after reboot?
<hsimah> ill try this recovery mode thing now since its booting already, but ok. i wont enable root
<hsimah> though on slack, i do love my root account ;)
<anthony_> i hate how everyone is so afraid of root in ubuntu.. it has been in *nix for years and people have managed
<voidmage> bimberi: any way to do this through the filesystem, for example symlink whatever directory the startup stuff is in to ~/.kde/Autostart?
<voidmage> Or does gnome do it in a completely different way?
<enderxim> hsimah: it's an adjustment for all of us. ;-)
<wheels3572> can anyone help me with this error please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10548/
<enderxim> hsimah: you'll come to appreciate it.
<Winball> Can't get fullscreen in vlc to work with Ubuntu (64bit). Any ideas?
<arfy> anyway, I modified /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, adding optionns snd-emu10k1 index=0 to the file, but when rebooting, it changes back to the internal card. any suggestions?
<kupesoft> hsimah: If you're set on not creating a root password, "sudo -i" will give you a root shell,
<adrenalin1983> can anyone help me with glx?
<Luke> how do I mount devices graphically? I dont want my dad to have to use fstab
<nand> simple question : is it possible to grep the worldwide dns? (example : grep 'c.....' dns)
<Flannel> Luke: what sort of devices?
<tom47> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Luke> Flannel: harddrive
<Flannel> Luke: an external harddrive?
<bruenig> Luke, you are going to need root to do that
<Luke> bruenig: thats fine. how do I do it graphically
<rellik> any ideas on the dependency issue?  why would I get this error: "Depends: php5-common (= 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3) but 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed" ...  aren't those two versions both 5.1.6-1?  what does the ubuntu2.3 part mean?
<AlCantara> mount devices graphically: add it to fstab, and create links to mountpoints on desktop. some kind of automount does the rest
<Luke> Flannel: no - ide
<bruenig> Luke, that is the point
<Flannel> Luke: er, why does he have to do it?  Shouldn't it already be done?
<Luke> Flannel: no for some reason it wasnt
<Luke> Flannel: oh i added it to fstab by hand and it worked
<Xiphias> type 'mount' in a terminal and see what's mounted
<Luke> its mounted now through fstab
<bruenig> Luke, so just have it mount at boot
<Luke> but how would my dad know how to do that?
<Luke> ok i'm not talking to anyone but flannel
<Flannel> rellik: the ubuntu2.1 is the ubuntu version, so one is 2.1 the other is 2.3, thus, different.  But, 2.3 is in the repositories, so you should get that.
<bruenig> Luke, good choice
<Flannel> Luke: if it's in the fstab, it'll be mounted at boot.  Unless I'm missing something.
<bruenig> unless it doesn't have the right options
<nu-> so let me confirm this: if i use kubuntu, it'll be just like ubuntu, but with kde instead of gnome
<voidmage> yeah
<RDUBBALO> great i got it working
<Xiphias> Yep
<Luke> Flannel: no your correct- but there used to be a gnome disk mounter that edited fstab in an easy format
<bruenig> nu-, essentially yes, you will have access to the same repositories
<nu-> sweet
<hsimah> thanks guys
<hsimah> all sweet now :)
<RDUBBALO> had to go to that cups site and select it there
<nu-> thanks bruenig
<Goldfisch> Whenever I pop in a flash drive, ubuntu auto mounts it for me. It also creates an icon on my desktop, and right click offers eject/unmount option.
<Luke> Flannel: i had to add this harddrive to fstab by hand and my dad wants to know if there was a way he could do it
<nu-> i wonder when they'll fix the 8800's problem
<nu-> i can't really run ubuntu with my 8800gtx
<Xiphias> nu-: why not?
<rellik> Flannel, so I need to upgrade my version of ubuntu to 2.3?  or just get that version of the php package?  I ran apt-get update before I tried this, so maybe I just need more repos?
<nu-> no drivers
<reap`laptabulous> what problem do you have with your 8800?
<nu-> the NV drivers doesnt support 8800
<reap`laptabulous> there are drivers
<iamelite> Hi everyone, fast question. I need to install NDISwrapper for my Ubuntu shell, But i do not have a network connection on that computer to do the apt-get for it. Could you make a suggestion? thanks
<nu-> but vesa does, but glitchy
<reap`laptabulous> there are new ones released the 7th
<Xiphias> There are open source drivers for it available
<AlCantara> ubuntu runs fine on an gf2-mx and a voodoo3 :)  and its much cheaper  ;)
<nu-> id on't know man. i tried yesterday, lots of issues
<FreeKFC_Guy> use the cd u installed ubuntu from
<Absolute0> what pkg do i need for nvidia drivers?
<FreeKFC_Guy> ubuntu cd has ndiswrapper
<Goldfisch> iamelite: You can go to the packages website (from another machine), and download the deb package onto something a flash drive. Plug it in, and do sudo dpkg -i your_deb_package.deb.
<shatrat> Absolute0, nvidia-glx and also recofigure your xorg.conf
<anthony_> !nvidia Absolute0
<Flannel> rellik: if you don't have the security repositories, it won't be there, I guess.  But, you should have that repository
<Poul^Laptop> Any idea about when automatrix will come out for fiesty
<mojo> does ndiswrapper work well for sis chipset wireless g usb dongles?
<Goldfisch> !tell Absolute0 about restricted
<anthony_> !nvidia ! Absolute0
<Flannel> iamelite: ndiswrapper is on the ubuntu CD
<jrib> wheels3572: don't use automatix is the easy solution
<anthony_> bah
<iamelite> Flannel: Thank you sir, you are one sexy beast.
<iamelite> Untill next time.
<rellik> Flannel, alright I'll search google for the security repos
<Flannel> iamelite: you'll need to use "apt-cdrom add" then you can install it via package managemen
<AlCantara> nvidia-drivers: try the envy-script!! it installs current nvidia and ati-drivers automatically
<Flannel> rellik: I imagine you already have them.  Check your sources.list
<reap`laptabulous> is envy installed on the PC when you install ubuntu?
<Goldfisch> Installing the restricted modules package also installs nvidia graphics support automatically. :)
<wheels3572> jrib, damn got busted lol.  Yeah I needed to to get adobe acrobat reader
<reap`laptabulous> or do you have to dl it?
<Luke> Flannel: do you know what I'm talking about? a graphical fstab interface?
<Poul^Laptop> Is there any kind of ventrilo out for ubuntu/linus
<Poul^Laptop> x
<AlCantara> think envy is available via repository
<mojo> reap`laptabulous: you have to download it
<exs> when did ubuntu make the homepage changes?.. I've only just noticed it.
<reap`laptabulous> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<jrib> !acroread | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<AlCantara> envy: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<jrib> wheels3572: notice it's in multiverse
<Flannel> Luke: but, if it's in the fstab already, why do you need to remount it?
<wheels3572> hmmmm I see that
<Math^> hello, i can access with ssh to my local pc, but how do i get access to that pc from a pc somewere else?
<wheels3572> jrib, ok it's called acroread ty
<docd> Poul^Laptop: try teamspeak2
<Luke> Flannel: yoru right - but what if he gets a new hdd?
<rellik> Flannel, I have edgy-sec main restricted multi and uni...  so shouldn't I not get the unmet dep?
<Flannel> Luke: oh, for him to.  Um, dapper had a "disks" thing, in administration,
<Luke> Flannel: yea but edgy doesnt have that?
<MikeC2> How do I go about optimizing my install, like getting a kernel for the type of processor I use and stuff?
<Flannel> rellik: right.  Do a 'sudo apt-get update' first
<bruenig> !kernel | MikeC2
<ubotu> MikeC2: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Flannel> Luke: I have no idea.  I don't have X, let alone edgy.
<Luke> Flannel: ha ok thanks
<patrialt> can someone tell me why i cant see my / directory folders?
<Flannel> MikeC2: what version of ubuntu are you on?  Dapper or Edgy?
<MikeC2> Edgy
<jrib> patrialt: where can't you see them?
<bruenig> patrialt, ls / gives you what
<Flannel> MikeC2: then the generic kernel is what you want
<Math^> patrialt: ls -al
<rellik> Flannel, yeah, I did that..  sitll unmet :(
<MikeC2> I have a AMD dualcore, so wouldnt I want k7?
<Flannel> rellik: install php5-common first, then do the other one
<Flannel> MikeC2: there is no k7 kernel for edgy
<patrialt> When im browsing my directories with nautilus the only folder i can see are home, media, desktop, and storage partitions
<thinman1189> sorry for the newb question but I can't seem to be able to play music off of a cd :s
<MikeC2> oh :| how about a p3 kernel, I have a mini-system I'm going to give away and I'm trying to get all I can out of it.
<bruenig> patrialt, you can get to /, just keep hitting the tab looking things at the top until you get all the way to the left
<Goldfisch> patrialt: You don't see "File System"?
<Flannel> MikeC2: generic is the one for that too
<rellik> Flannel, nope..  php5-common gives the same ubuntu2.1/2.3 error
<MikeC2> alright then, cool
<patrialt> goldfisch i see "File System" i click it, and it only shows me "home" and "media"
<Goldfisch> patrialt: Double click it.
<wendell> My disk has been partitioning for over 1:30 hours and i'm worried it's frozen or something... should i quit or wait?
<wendell> My hard drive activity light isn't blinking
<patrialt> i meant i double click it
<Flannel> rellik: what does apt-cache show php5-common give? under "Version" (half way down)
<rellik> Flannel, Version: 5.1.6-1ubuntu2
<bruenig> patrialt, nautilus / in the terminal
<Hammwell> I think I need libapreq2-perl for edgy. can someone help me find it?
<phxheat> hi, im trying to apt-get install phpmyadmin on ubuntu server, but its not finding the packages, despite the fact that the universe packages are available in apt... im too much of a noob to do this manually (all from the command line), so how can i still install it with apt?
<patrialt> bruenig tried it, still cant see any of my system folders
<Joshooa> What do I do to get Ubuntu to remember my ESSID and Key when I turn off my computer. It's in the network settings things, and it's in /etc/network/interfaces, but it doesn't work when I get on the computer, I have to manually enter it and then do dhclient
<bruenig> patrialt, what does nautilus / open to
<bimberi> voidmage: (sorry I stepped away) that interface creates a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<Goldfisch> phxheat: You can use synaptic to update your repository list. You probably need to get universe added to your list of repositories.
<Hammwell> like can i just use the one i found here on debian search? http://packages.debian.org/ ?
<patrialt> bruenig it opens to my "Filesystem" directory
<bruenig> Hammwell, not the greatest idea
<mojo> Hammwell: it's alwasy better to use pkgs from the repositories if you can
<patrialt> but the only folders displayed there are "home" and "media"
<wendell> heeelp!!
<docd> Joshooa: easiest way would be a script, imho.
<bruenig> patrialt, but you can navigate in the terminal right?
<patrialt> yes
<mojo> wendell: well if you touch it, can you feel it seeking?
<wendell> no
<bruenig> patrialt, try removing the nautilus configuration directory in ~
<patrialt> and if i enter a directory such as /usr in the nautilus address bar, im still allowed access to the folders
<mojo> wendell: what kind of drive is it?
<Goldfisch> patrialt: What does "ls /bin" show?
<jrib> patrialt: does /.hidden exist? what are its contents?
<mojo> (just curious)
<wendell> i dunno
<patrialt> jrib it doesn't appear to exist
<jrib> patrialt: it either does or doesn't,  cat /.hidden
<mojo> wendell: this is in the ubuntu install that you get stuck on partitioning?
<wendell> i'm in the ubuntu installer
<Hammwell> ok i can't find a package for this. i need the mod_perl perl modules like APR/Request/Apache2.pm.
<VeganChick> The character palette isn't working...
<Flannel> rellik: that doesn't make any sense.  You updated your cache, right?  And didn't get any errors?
<voidmage> in KDE i can press alt+f2 to open a window to run something
<voidmage> what's GNOME's equivalent?
<crdlb> voidmage, same
<voidmage> crdlb: isn't working
* tom47 hands wendell long distance patience award
<wendell> :)
<Joshooa> docd: How do do those, and can they do sudo commands?
<patrialt> jrib sorry, typo'd it
<crdlb> voidmage, are you using the normal gnome window manager (metacity)?
<russell190> hello every1.] 
<wendell> i don't want to quit it and mess up the hard drive
<mojo> wendell: maybe you should kill it and try to come up in the livecd environment.  if it (ubuntu) is gonna be compatible with your hardware, maybe you can try partitioning and formatting from the live install session to see if it works there
<voidmage> i think?
<patrialt> goldfisch http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10552/
<tom47> wendell what was on the drive before you started?
<wendell> windows
<voidmage> crdlb: yeah i'm using metacity
<wendell> i'm in the live cd install
<tom47> wendell did you back up all your data first?
<Goldfisch> patrialt: Okay, that appears to be an issue with nautilus, because the file system is definitely there.
<wendell> i might kill it *gulp*
<jrib> patrialt: so that means it does exist?
<mojo> wendell: what options did you choose for partitioning?  is it resizing a windows partition?
<rellik> Flannel, yup..  'apt-get update' worked fine..  but still no ubuntu2.3
<wendell> well yes but i don't have a windows cd
<patrialt> jrib i suppose lol
<crdlb> voidmage, check System -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<wendell> yes resize partition
<patrialt> jrib correction, YES it does :P
<mojo> wendell: that can take a long time
<Flannel> rellik: no idea.  I've gotta run though.  Someone should be able to help you get that thing installed.
<wendell> if i kill it i'll put in a gparted live cd and see what i can do
<russell190> People, my friend and i started a new channel, will every1 join #wii-battle ?
<wendell> well it's approaching 2 hours
<voidmage> crdlb: that's set but for some reason isn't working
<jrib> patrialt: what was the output...  this is a feature of nautilus.  It will look at .hidden and hide what is in there.  Try 'sudo mv /.hidden /.hidden.backup' and reload nautilus
<wendell> i wish it had a progress bar
<rellik> Flannel, thanks I'll keep at it
<patrialt> jrib okay, trying now
<mojo> wendell: if it is resizing and you kill it, be aware that you may lose that partiton and all the data.  just be forewarned that it is not at all considered a safe thing to do
<wendell> well should I wait longer?
<Hammwell> hey can i make apt-get install a .deb file with all the dependency wizardshit stuff?
<patrialt> jrib, your a lifesaver
<wendell> should I even be on gaim while it's partitioning?
<Hammwell> b/c this .deb file doesnt seem to be in a repository, or my thing is looking at tthe wrong repository
<mojo> wendell: that is up to you and your patience weighted against how much you value the existing data and whether reinstalling it all from scratch is a viable option for you (in case the worst happens)
<gnufied> i am trying to compile gnome-2.18 using garnome on dapper
<gnufied> and i get error: jni.h no such file or directory, while compiling java bindings for cairo
<wendell> but how long should I wait?
<gnufied> any udeas why is that? and solution
<mojo> wendell: to be honest though, resizing in the first place is always to be considered a risky maneuver and should never be done to a partition with critical data (until you've backed it up)
<wendell> i've partitoned this drive before in much less time
<mojo> wendell: resized partitions you mean?
<wendell> oh well
<wendell> yes resive
<wendell> resize
<mojo> wendell: partitioning can be quite fast.. resizing involves shuffling data
<mojo> wendell: then well maybe it is b0rked after all.
<voidmage> where does firefox hide its plugin settings?
<wendell> yeh it was a resize
<wendell> :(
<voidmage> such as whether to use totem or something else for playing stuff?
<cables> voidmage, I've always wondered that... try #firefox
<wendell> maybe i should defragged
<voidmage> i can't find it but i know where it should be, weird
<johnf> is there a tool that will tell me for all my packages wether they came from main or universe?
<mojo> wendell: i mean the resize operation.. it could be that it has been sitting there doing nothing, and your data *could* be just fine.  no guarantees.
<cables> voidmage, there's something about plugins in the Downloads settings, but I can't change anything in there...
<ian_ox3> hello all, how can i remove something from the applications menu? installed something with wine and deleted it and theres left a menu under the system tools menu..
<cables> voidmage, like I said though, try #firefox
<jrib> voidmage: uninstall the plugin you don't want, install the plugin you do want
<wendell> i think so too
<crdlb> voidmage, about:plugins ?
<wendell> i'll wait a bit longer and kill it
<cables> ian_ox3, right click on menus, select Edit Menus
* wendell prays 
<Ademan> any applications to open *.uha files?
<ian_ox3> ahh thx mate
<mojo> wendell: well like i said, it is up to you and your patience versus your willingness to deal with outcomes
<jrib> ian_ox3: right click on the ubuntu icon, edit menus
<jrib> oh too slow!
<tominglis> hi, i have ubuntu feisty, nvidia-glx, and a generic usb 2 webcam (built into my laptop screen), and i'd like to get the webcam working
<AlCantara> wanted to give uuid to new ntfs partition (hdg5).  found no documentation.
<AlCantara> created ext3, which should automatically create uuid. did not.
<AlCantara> tried to set uuid via tune2fs -U. no error, but no uuid.
<AlCantara> tried to set partition label via e2label. no error, but no label.
<AlCantara> whats wrong?
* cables beats jrib
<tominglis> it seems to be detected as a generic usb camera by kopete and camorama, with 360x289 resolution and ~25fps, but there is no image
<wendell> yes and my conscious seeing as it ain't my pc
<VeganChick> What should I do if I get this warning? " FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)" I don't know how else to fix my screen resolution (set it to 915resolution)
<cables> !paste | AlCantara
<ubotu> AlCantara: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ian_ox3> jrib thankk you
<orlandparklance> I have an emachines  with intel 915.  At 94% install of edgy it reboots and then nothing.  What should I look for?
<tominglis> it is actually 1.3 megapixels
<tom47> wendell in that case plead a brownout
<mojo> wendell: if you are fed up waiting and have no faith it's doing anything (no lights, no noticable seeks), then well maybe you are at that point of cancelling
<jrib> VeganChick: ignore it
<wendell> yeh i'
<wendell> i
<wendell> oops.. i'll cancel in a while
<Thiesen> How do I get the X1650Pro to work? I have installed fglrx and it's working except for OpenGL stuff. I have followed the guide on Ubuntu's wiki.
<wendell> and come back and tell you
<mojo> wendell: good luck
<tom47> wendell yes my good luck wishes as well
<VeganChick> Hmm, apparently insanity isn't doing the same thing over again and expecting different results.
<VeganChick> I did the same thing that didn't work last time, and it worked. :D
<ian_ox3> *Whats the best Music making software for Linux guys?* i cant get "Propellerhead Reason" to work properly in wine
<kupesoft> Is Feisty stable enough to try out?
<alfredenueman> ian
<ian_ox3> hi
<tom47> !jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<kupesoft> Or should I wait for the beta on march 22nd?
<ian_ox3> !lmms
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<Thiesen> How do I get the X1650Pro to work? I have installed fglrx and it's working except for OpenGL stuff. I have followed the guide on Ubuntu's wiki.
<Ademan> is it possible to virus scan WINDOWS applications from linux?
<Ademan> (without running a virus scanner in wine that is)
<digdug> ademan, I'm pretty sure clamav will do it
<Ademan> alright cool i'll have a look, thanks
<aussieaubs> you can mount shares in linux and scan them from ubuntu...AVG has a free vers. for linux
<VeganChick> I need more space on my top panel...
<VeganChick> lol
<ingemar> Jajvlar.
<ingemar> Vad lite mnniskor.
<Nord> Japp
<Nord> Bara jnkare
<apokryphos> utf-8 only
<Thiesen> och en och anna svensk
<ingemar> yeah
<apokryphos> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Thiesen> How do I get the X1650Pro to work? I have installed fglrx and it's working except for OpenGL stuff. I have followed the guide on Ubuntu's wiki.
<ingemar> Welcome to Ubuntu.us - cna u find anything as gay as this, plz GB2/4chan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Nord> :D
<ingemar> :E
<ingemar> did'nt you know?
<apokryphos> !language | ingemar
<ubotu> ingemar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nord> ingemar: I th?nk yo? are retar?ed becaus? you?e n?t usin? the utf-8 chars?et
<apokryphos> Nord: stop.
<Nord> ingemar: Every g??d operating system d?es
<RDUBBALO_>  card driver mu open gl is broken
<RDUBBALO_> how can i reinstall my graphics card drier
<blanky> RDUBBALO: what brand, nvidia or ati
<ingemar> Nord: the thing is that, i DO use the utf-8
<hsimah> im liking ubuntu
<RDUBBALO_> nvidia
<blanky> !nvidia | RDUBBALO
<ubotu> RDUBBALO: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hsimah> everything is working for me
<hsimah> and ive done nothing
<blanky> hsimah: "It just works" (TM) :)
<apokryphos> RDUBBALO: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<ingemar> OK
<ingemar> better now, guys?
<RDUBBALO_> ok cool thanks
<Nord> !penis apokryphos
<ingemar> Nord: 
* Nord was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (language)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@vizi.se]  by apokryphos
<kurbacik> i have problems with signal strength in gnome network manager
<blanky> thanks apokryphos :)
<sparr> it amazes me how many people keep posting to the dash-vs-bash bug report after it was rejected.  at least some of them have shut up, maybe they figured out its more productive to actually report the bashism bugs to the proper packages
* ingemar was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (utf-8, only)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h21n1-n-a31.ias.bredband.telia.com]  by apokryphos
<Thiesen> How do I get the X1650Pro to work? I have installed fglrx and it's working except for OpenGL stuff. I have followed the guide on Ubuntu's wiki.
<blanky> Thiesen: the whole poing of installing fglrx is to get opengl to work. Re-read the howto/wiki, and look at the troubleshooting/known bugs section
<blanky> !ati | Thiesen
<ubotu> Thiesen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zaxone> hi
<jvai_> ok ppl.. ty
<Thiesen> blanky: I have been to those pages and followed them step by step... still no working opengl...
<Navid> How hard or easy would it be to set up a wireless network in Ubuntu?
<blanky> Thiesen: I know...I said to look through the troubleshooting and/or known bugs section of the page
<jbwan> evening
<zaxone> i have a "problem"' when installing an application theme (Glossy P) from GNOME Art
<zaxone> it doesnt display correct
<blanky> Thiesen: if it still doesn't work, ask again here, and if you don't get any responses, check out ubuntuforums.org :)
<zaxone> why that?
<Thiesen> blanky: I didn't see the Known Bugs section though... sorry... hehe
<blanky> Thiesen: it's cool
<KhaosHizon> hello, can someone help me? :p
<VeganChick> my screen just got bigger!
<tom47> !ask > Qlippoth
<jbwan> VeganChick: did you use a magic screen enlarger?
<jbwan> hehe
<VeganChick> jbwan, haha. no, i changed the screen resolution
<Qlippoth> well, im currently installing Ububntu atm and i was just wondering if there was a way to transfer my files eg. music, pictures and videos to here from windows
<CzarAlex> Can I upgrade Breezy Badger from php4 to php5?
<gavintlgold> Is there any way to get evolution to automatically notify me when I get an email, even when the evolution window isn't open? I use checkgmail now, but I might as well use a built-in option if there is one (i don't use the web version of gmail much)
<Qlippoth> im a total noob here :D
<tom47> Qlippoth you can access the windows partitions from linux
<infidel> gavintlgold, you can have it play a sound file
<CzarAlex> Qlippoth are you dual booting? or is this a separate box?
<gavintlgold> infidel: but will it do it even if the program is closed?
<Qlippoth> im dual booting
<VeganChick> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Qlippoth> tom47: okay, thanks
<FunnyMan3595> I'm trying to get the open-source drivers working for my Radeon 9200 with two monitors.  I've got it set up using MergedFB, and Xorg.0.log reports that direct rendering is on, but glxinfo says direct redering is off, and glxgears makes the system freeze.
<Qlippoth> ^^
<infidel> gavintlgold, no it has to be running and set to check for email
<gavintlgold> infidel, ok I'll just keep using checkgmail then, I don't want to waste memory (only have 512 and I have beryl and screenlets)
<CzarAlex> Qlippoth http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217087
<playya> servus
<xDCDx> how can I set up ubuntu so the home directories of newly created users do not have the xr permissions for the 'other' users?
<Qlippoth> thanks for the link
<FunnyMan3595> Any ideas how I fix that?
<jrib> xDCDx: edit /etc/adduser.conf  I think
<mobiGeek> morning folks!
<VeganChick> morning?
<mobiGeek> is there a command I can run to see the list of packages that are installed on my system?
<FunnyMan3595> VeganChick: Well, it is somewhere...
<xDCDx> jrib: thanks
<mobiGeek> aptitude list ?  or something like that?
<jrib> mobiGeek: dpkg -l
<jrib> mobiGeek: aptitude search '~i'   would work too...
<blanky> xDCDx: haha are you the guy from jinx
<playya> wer hatte mir den link fr nen software raid gegeben?
<jrib> !de | playya
<blanky> !german | playya
<ubotu> playya: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blanky> er, that
<blanky> :)
<mobiGeek> jrib: thanks
<Qlippoth> morning here as well
<playya> oh sorry
<playya> wrong typing
<mobiGeek> it's morning somewhere...this is the 'net man!  The freakin' Interweb!!
<FunnyMan3595> playya: Kein Problem.  :)
<playya> i winderes why nobody complains about english -.-
<Hammwell> i cant install libapache2-mod-apreq2 .. it says "Package libapache2-mod-apreq2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.". I need the mod_perl files like APR/Request/Apache2.pm
<FunnyMan3595> playya: Maybe because Germans understand English, but not vice versa?
<mobiGeek> Germans don't understand German?
* ddonky switches to freespire
<Qlippoth> lol
<emet> less /etc/motd | more | less | more | less | more | less
<mobiGeek> Germans don't understand vice versa?
<FunnyMan3595> mobiGeek: Shhh!  It's a secret!
<Uff1> Hey, I have a problem, I am trying to install wine, but it says the package "libarsc0" isn't installed. How can I get ahold of it? I have tried synaptic.
<Coffeegrindah> I'm trying to create a custom syslinux.cfg for a flash drive, the only thing I can't seem to do right is get grub to use a password. I know it's not the most secure method, however, any extra step taken will be a great asset, anyone good with these sorta things?
<emet> Uff1: "apt-get install wine"
<reap`laptabulous> im german-american....and i dont understand it...family stopped speaking it 2 generatioins ago
<jbwan> okay...how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running? uname only returns kernel version
<emet> always use apt to install stuff unless you can't
<jrib> !version | jbwan
<emet> and with wine you can
<ubotu> jbwan: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jbwan> kewl
<mobiGeek> reap`laptabulous: don't understand american?  Just remove all the letter "u" from proper spelling of words.
<mobiGeek> :)
<matrix> hi which is the preferred way to make incremental backups of your data in ubuntu?
<reap`laptabulous> ha
<jbwan> danke
<jbwan> I'm current
<emet> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Uff1> emet: Not available. The package haven't got an installation candidate
<FunnyMan3595> emet: Thanks.
<emet> Uff1: what version of ubuntu
<Uff1> edgy 6.10
<Uff1> 64 bit
<emet> ahhh that's why
<FunnyMan3595> Uff1: Have you installed the wine repository yet?
<Uff1> yes funnyman3595.
<xDCDx> blanky, jinx?
<emet> I am not sure how to install Wine on 64-bit ubuntu, but it's tricky
<Uff1> Please note I am a real beginner at linux.
<emet> it is on 32-bit repos
<emet> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<blanky> xDCDx: nevermind
<emet> maybe that will help
<Coffeegrindah> !syslinux
<ubotu> syslinux: Bootloader for Linux/i386 using MS-DOS floppies. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 492 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Uff1> emet: already read that.
<Coffeegrindah> aww no link..
<apokryphos> !packages | Coffeegrindah
<ubotu> Coffeegrindah: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<emet> Uff1: I have a 64-bit processor and use 32-bit ubuntu for these very reasons
<emet> I am pretty sure you need some kind of chroot to install Wine, no?
<Coffeegrindah> I'm "trying" to use syslinux to install a grub password.
<apokryphos> the 32 vs 64 issue is covered in the FAQ
<Coffeegrindah> failing pretty good too
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Uff1> Ok emet.
<emet> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mistone> I have a microSD card and when I do fdisk /dev/sda it says unable to read /dev/sda is my card damaged?
<emet> you might need to do that Uff1
<mon^rch> can someone please help me share files and directories (ftp)
<emet> Uff1: it's not as hard as it seems, and infact quite useful knowledge to know how to chroot
<emet> let you run sandboxed machine inside another machine
<Uff1> I see, thank you emet, I'll look into it and report back if there are any problems. :)
<emet> k
<kazuka> what is the filesize limit of fat32
<Xappe> kazuka: 4GB iirc
<mjr> 4GB-1 byte
<kazuka> what about HSF?
<kazuka> ok thanks
<mon^rch> can someone help me share files and dir's via ftp
<Alexismoy> Hi
<Xenguy> mon^rch: vsftpd is nice
<kazuka> oh i am in the mood of buying a new hardware
<kazuka> what is a good cpu to buy core2duo or x2?
<Alexismoy> Is someone can help me? I'm connected with wireless, and when I ping, I'v got a (DUP!)
<Alexismoy> I don't know where it comes from
<jimgroggy77> hello
<kazuka> what is a good cpu to buy core2duo or x2?
<emet> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<emet> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<mon^rch> I am using proftpd, what I want to do is share my personal dir's for my ftp users with read only access. I can already add users and run proftpd
<mon^rch> can someone help me share files and dir's?
* Xenguy shrugs...
<emet> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<Xenguy> mon^rch: man chmod, and man chown
<emet> hmm
<jimgroggy77> go to permisions
<Xenguy> mon^rch: that's about it
<jimgroggy77> set them for what you want
* mon^rch sighs
<Coffeegrindah> has anyone successfully gotten ubuntu running on a flash drive? I need to figure out how to add a user with out getting .ICEauthority errors
<ricky_> can someone tell me how to change the color of the little yellow thing on eterm?
<emet> yah mon^rch chmod to make read only
<odix> does x11 or the linux kernel recognize files by there headers and not there extensions ?
<Xenguy> mon^rch: unless you can do permissions, you can't do what you want -- so you need to learn it sooner or later :-)
<mon^rch> is there a way to make symlinks in their dirs pointing to my dirs?
<emet> chmod -wx <directory>
<emet> make it read only
<odix> If i double click an avi, without the avi extension it works, then when i burn it and put it in my dvd player it wont work until rename it .avi in windows ;\
<Xenguy> mon^rch: provided permissions were set correctly, symlinks could work I think
<Xenguy> mon^rch: that is the 'ln -s' command for that
<emet> ln -s <dir> <symlink>
<Uff1> When I try reaching wincfg it says the X11 driver is missing. What to do?
<dimeotane> how do I in linux find out what my external usb hard drive is:   is there a way to list all the /dev attached ?
<Uff1> winecfg*
<emet> Uff1: what card you using
<kazuka> what is a good cpu to buy core2duo or x2?
<Coffeegrindah> dimeotane sudo fdisk -l
<Uff1> built-in nvidia 6100
<emet> you have driver?
<emet> VESA?
<Uff1> Hmhm, VESA?
<emet> did you install any driver for it
<chorse> kazuka: personally i'd prefer x2, but that's a question of, well, taste
<Uff1> emet, I think so :) Where to check?
<emet> Uff1:
<Uff1> kazuka: Performance; Core2duo, brand: x2, if you ask me :)
<emet> glxinfo | grep direct
<emet> what it say
<Uff1> unable to open display (null)
<emet> this is what it should say
<jimgroggy77> I have a  gforce 2 I downloaded the drivers but the installer gets lost its a bin
<emet> jbj@farcaster:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<emet> direct rendering: Yes
<i3ooi3oo_> !nvidia |jimgroggry
<ubotu> jimgroggry: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<i3ooi3oo_> look at eh legacy portion
<emet> !unity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Uff1> emet: So, I need to install drivers?
<emet> yah
<FunnyMan3595> How do I set which vendor OpenGL uses?
<Coffeegrindah> passwording Grub via syslinux, anyone know how?
<emet> you are probably running in VESA mode
<i3ooi3oo_> my drivers are working as nvidia but i can't get the glx working
<gaspipe1> hey people...
<dimeotane> is there some way to do a check or fix the partition table?  I did a dd to clone a drive but when I mount it I get the message "[17190438.380000]  NTFS-fs warning (device sdb): is_boot_sector_ntfs(): Invalid boot sector checksum.
<emet> here Uff1
<emet> nm
<Uff1> Hm
<emet> I guess lol read the help file printed above
<Uff1> Hehe, yeah, I'll do that, and get back if there's problems :)
<Uff1> thanks again
<emet> video driver install in Edgy is somewhat manual by default this is not true in Fiesty
<jimgroggy77> thanks ubotu
<emet> np
<i3ooi3oo_> when i do a "glxinfo | grep direct" i get a lot of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<jimgroggy77> tha twas quite helpful
<i3ooi3oo_> emet got a sec ?
<emet> I3ooI3oo: your drivers are borked
<emet> what card
<i3ooi3oo_> gefore3 ti 500 run nvidia legacy
<i3ooi3oo_> *running
<emet> hmm
<i3ooi3oo_> i get nvidia logo at startup
<odix> its funny how linux is mostly open-source, but when you have someone with millions of dollars backing a distro in a really short time it becomes great.
<emet> nv oss driver are flacky
<emet> you have it installed or the nvidia's driver?
<i3ooi3oo_> my drivers sections is set to nvidia
<Xenguy> odix: $$$ and timing
<Coffeegrindah> odix, sad reflection on the state of the world, but very true.
<emet> try this
<emet> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Coir> How do I set an application and a couple of commands to initiate at boot?
<i3ooi3oo_> from package manager nvidia-legacy and nvidia-glx-legacy
<delaney> is anyone aware of a way to set icon themes in openbox
<mobiGeek> Coir: what apps and define "initiate"
<i3ooi3oo_> then manually changed the xorg.conf
<odix> mark shuttlesworth ;] 
<jason_> hey, i am a seasoned ubuntu linux user, but i just installed it on my new laptop but i cant change the resolution.  the only option that i have 1024x768.  what can i do to fix this?
<hector> hey, someone knows if there is some kind of library similar to Ruby OSA (Mac OS) for linux?
<xDCDx> what's the difference between /etc/groups and /etc/groups- ? the latter seems to be unused by adduser and addgroup, and only root readable, what's its use?
<odix> he use to work with debian
<emet> I3ooI3oo: I don't see that in my package manager
<i3ooi3oo_> since it wouldn't do a nvidia-xconfig
<Coir> mobiGeek: I want to run 'hamachi start' and 'hamachi login' =P
<emet> !nvidia-legacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emet> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<i3ooi3oo_> yuou need to turn on multivers and
<Pelo> jason_,  edit xorg.conf
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-11.2 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<emet> ok
<jason_> Pelo, i am not too good at that, got any tips for me on that
<Coffeegrindah> is anyone good with syslinux, I'm trying to figure out how to parse a password though it so that grub can be locked down.
<Coffeegrindah> I'm not having much luck though
<emet> hmm
<nand> simple question : is it possible to grep the worldwide dns? (example : grep 'c.....' dns)
<Pelo> jason_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ,  find the place where you have the screen resolution and add the one you need
<emet> I3ooI3oo: your card isn't supported by the driver
<mobiGeek> Coir: as in hamachi.cc ?
<emet> it says right here in the package desc
<Coir> mobiGeek: Indeed.
<emet>  and supports the TNT,
<emet>  TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets
<emet> not geforce 3
<jason_> Pelo, what depth should i add it at?  the only resolution that i have here is 1280x800.
<emet> you want the non-legacy driver
<emet> try this one
<emet> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> jason_,  you can add it for all the depts, that's what I did
<Uff1> Hey, another noob question: When I try to start synaptix, an error box pops out and says there is an un-interactive synaptic already running
<jason_> Pelo, i forgot if i have to delimit the modes by commas and if they all need to be in ""
<Uff1> what to do?
<emet> Uff1: you can only have one package manager open at once
<Pelo> jason_,  hold on
<Coffeegrindah> I've got this so far http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10560/ I'm trying to figure out where to put my "password --md5 (hash)"
<emet> that include apt-get, aptitude etc
<Uff1> emet: I can only see one
<jason_> Pelo, should it be like "1280x800","1024x768" or should it be a little different
<emet> are you apt-get something?
<Uff1> The one i'm trying to start, that is.
<Uff1> Nope.
<earthen> I'm running 64 bit and grub has lost my option to boot to windows xp  how can i add it back
<emet> weird
<Uff1> yeah...
<emet> try "killall synaptic"
<Pelo> jason_,  this is a typical line   :  		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<emet> errrr
<Uff1> okok
<emet> try "sudo killall synaptic"
<jason_> Pelo, thanks
<emet> :)
<Coir> mobiGeek: Any idea?
<fruitbag`> When I try to create a directry via the terminal, I get an 'access denied'.
<mobiGeek> Coir: Google is your friend.  I simply googled "hamachi init.d" and got:  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_and_Hamachi
<Coffeegrindah> has no one online played with syslinux tonight
<Uff1> now it worked, thanks! :)
<ench> Hello! I was adding the dns servers from opendns, and after reboot of the modem now, I cannot get an ip address... I need to use dhclient eth0 to get an ip address... is there a way that I can make this auto?
<emet> Uff1: np
<Coir> mobiGeek: Well how was I to know to search for init.d? :-P
<fruitbag`> Any thoughts?
<mobiGeek> Coir: in particular, look at the "Hamachi Startup Script" section, but if the earlier stuff is new to you then read the whole page over.
<Coir> mobiGeek: Regardless, ty.
<mobiGeek> Coir: correct, understood.
<mobiGeek> Coir: np.  enjoy and good luck!
<Uff1> Ok, how to edit xorg.conf?
<i3ooi3oo_> emet i know the legacy driver supports my card..https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mon^rch> thenks for the help already, but I still looking to make a symlink work to share a directory via ftp can someone help me a lil more please
<Jetfighter> Ok, I have my MP3 Player plugged in, how can I send a song from a CD I have in to it?
<i3ooi3oo_> if you click the link for the this is the list of cards mine is listed
<mobiGeek> Coir: googling for (hamachi startup)   or   (hamachi "start up") would have found you the above page too
<emet> I3ooI3oo: that is weird, cause in "apt-cache show nvidia-glx-legacy" it say it doesnt
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  you'll need to rip the cd into a format your mp3 player reads first
<Jetfighter> How?
<Coir> mobiGeek: I tried boot hamachi at startup and such =/
<hector> does Ruby OSA work for Linux
<emet> Uff1: you can do gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emet> errrr
<Jetfighter> Coir, Hamachi?
<emet> Uff1: you can do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emet> and edit it that way
<i3ooi3oo_> damn
<emet> or use nano, or vim
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  use  the cd extractor I think it is called sound juicer  to rip the cd, and ten you will have to convert it to mp3 using another prog, not sure what tho, I've never done that bit
<emet> gedit is easier for linux newbs
<wyndblade> just saying hi to everyone here, and getting ubuntu running on a presario v6205nr laptop was a snap :P
<Jetfighter> I think it's already MP3..
<sdrev> I'm trying to install deluge-torrent through Synaptic Package Manager, but when I search for it, deluge doesn't come up. anyone know how i can make it show up?
<Uff1> Ok, in my xorg.conf it says Identifier "Generic video card" Driver "nvidia", does this seem right?
<i3ooi3oo_> i know that nvidia's legacy driver is 1.9632 and the legacy ubuntu driver is 1.7481
<fruitbag`> AGuys...
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  it you have a cd full of mp3 just drag and drop the files from one to the other
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: you'll also need to be "ROOT" to edit your xorg.conf, so mak esure you use sudo.
<fruitbag`> I get a 'premission denied' when attempting to create a directory.
<emet> Uff1: generic video card don't sound right lol
<emet> but
<emet> the driver is right
<fruitbag`> Why so?
<Jetfighter> Where are the files to drag and drop?
<fruitbag`> Can anyone help?
<Uff1> IndyGunFreak: Done. :) thanks
<gaspipe1> anyone familiar with mplayer?
<emet> fruitbag`: prefix with "sudo"
<Uff1> emet: I agree.
<dimeotane> how can I fix a broken partition table?
<fruitbag`> emet, I'll give it a shot.
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  just open up your cd in nautilus and open your mp3 player in nautilus also and drag the songs you want from one to the other
<fruitbag`> Ah...
<fruitbag`> Thanks, emet .
<emet> np
<Uff1> My Geforce 6100 shouldn't need "Legacy", right?
<Uff1> And I see the Nvidia splash screen when I boot...
<i3ooi3oo_> no uffi
<VeganChic1> I'm trying to compile the murine engine and configurator and I don't know how.
<emet> Isn't there some automated installer for Nvidia drivers
<emet> I forgot
<megafauna> Hi, firefox froze and won't reopen. How do I killall in the terminal?
<Pollywog> murine engine? a vegan playing with mice?
<Uff1> So, should I manually edit xorg.conf or something, because generic video card sounds stupid. :P
<emet> !easyubuntu I think works
<bruenig> megafauna, killall firefox-bin
<gaspipe1> I am trying to open an .avi file and i get the message "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo_) device
<emet> !easyubuntu
<VeganChic1> haha, pollywog
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<emet> maybe
<sdrev> I'm trying to install deluge-torrent through Synaptic Package Manager, but when I search for it, deluge doesn't come up. anyone know how i can make it show up?
<IndyGunFreak> !avi | VeganChic1
<ubotu> VeganChic1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pollywog> I am also a vegan... what is this murine thing?
<emet> Uff1: if you want, but xorg.conf is tricky
<earthen> if windows were on my sesond sata drive would that make it on "hd1,0" as far as grub was concerned
<emet> just remember when you editing configuration files like that there is always a risk
<VeganChic1> It's a theme generator.
<Uff1> I'll try easyubuntu! thanks :)
<Pollywog> oic
<megafauna> bruenig: Thanks! You are always here and always dependable:)
<bruenig> sdrev, it is in universe, do you have the universe repo enabled
<ericmoritz\0> Hi,  I had this problem since I upgraded to Edgy, my master volume control doesn't change the headphone volume, anyone seen this?
<emet> it's worth to take some risks though especially if you wanna learn linxu
<emet> linux*
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: why would  youd o that
<sdrev> bruenig, yes, i have that enabled
<emet> most I've learned bout linux is when I broke things lol
<bruenig> sdrev, do apt-cache search deluge
<Jetfighter> !sound convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flake> hi, can i set up some thing in gedit to run a script file (sh) ?
<Jetfighter> How do I convert to an MP3?
<i3ooi3oo_> i can explain the generic video card
<bruenig> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<VeganChic1> thanks Indy!
<Pollywog> doesnt lame convert to mp3?
<bruenig> flake, what do you mean exactly, do you mean make a script with gedit or have gedit run one of your scripts
<Uff1> IndyGunFreak: Why not?
<host_> what runlevel should I switch to to close all X apps completely
<sdrev> bruenig, it doesn't return anything, just goes back to the prompt
<Uff1> To install my nvidia drivers...
<host_> that isn't single user mode
<bruenig> sdrev, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste | sdrev
<ubotu> sdrev: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: just opinion i guess, but easyubuntu sucks... never liked it.
<Jetfighter> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> interface is terrible
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  goto the forum and search for whatever you current format is  "2mp3"  as in wma2mp3,   try googling it to
<Uff1> IndyGunFreak: I see....will check it out though. :)
<flake> i'm playing around with irrlicht and gcc - slows me down a little having to switch from gedit to a terminal to do a make
<bruenig> Jetfighter, use soundconverter
<fruitbag`> Hey
<emet> IndyGunFreak: yeah but it allows newbs to never see the console if they don't want :o
<fruitbag`> navid@ubuntu:~$ sudo cat /cdrom/q101_int.1 /mnt/cdrom/q101_int.2 > /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1
<fruitbag`> bash: /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1: Permission denied
<emet> or edit configuration file
<fruitbag`> Why is that so?
<fruitbag`> ;\
<bruenig> emet, no it doesn't, you have to install easyubuntu in the terminal
<Jetfighter> It's an ogg right now? Not to mention it's off the wall..It's Smack That by Akon, it says "I can't wait till Christmas" by someone
<Jetfighter>  :(
<fruitbag`> Ah!
<emet> bruenig: true nm then
<emet> lol
<IndyGunFreak> emet: way way better to learn it though.., thats why easyubuntu/automatix get dogged so much i think... i have a hard time believing all the "broken systems" rumors.
<emet> but it's copy and paste
<tom47> emet http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<jjcoolyo> any one know how to make maple story work under ubuntu?
<Coffeegrindah> jetfighter: are you using a burned CD or a mix?
<Jetfighter> I burned it with my old OS.
<IndyGunFreak> fun
<sdrev> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10561/
<fruitbag`> Ah...
<fruitbag`> I think I know why.
<Coffeegrindah> jetfighter: it's because CCDDB doesn't have a listing and is going with the closest match, you can edit them before ripping.
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, even beyond the broken system (although I did have it happen to me), the problems are impossible to track. If someone says I did such in such in automatix and now such and such won't work, there is nothing we can do but if they say they did this tutorial or this command, we can look at it
<emet> IndyGunFreak: yeah I used to use easybuntu but now I do everything manually
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  what file format does your mp3 player handle ?
<fruitbag`> Ah...
<fruitbag`> I have an idea.
<ThePlaneskeeper> Guys: i have to say- i hate windows and i like open source, but it must be said- there needs to be a univeral installer system on linux- this whole terminal crap is really lame.
<Jetfighter> Pelo, MP3, and....Others... :P
<tubuntu> I just installed ubuntu on an old pc. 1ghz AMD procesoor, 256 mb of ram, and a 40 gb drive. I keeps locking on me, specially after leaving it on for a while. What do you thing hardware or OS
<digdug> I'm trying to build a kernel package using make-kpkg, but I keep getting "tar: -: file name read contains nul character"
<digdug> what am I doing wrong?
<flake> or is there a better low-overhead editor that can execute cli type stuff?
<emet> !syntapic > ThePlaneskeeper
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  knowing the ... others ... would be helpfull
<bruenig> sdrev, run this, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<Jetfighter> MP3 and WMA
<emet> !synaptic > ThePlaneskeeper
<Maul555> ...
<Pelo> Jetfighter,  you'll definately have to convert then
<emet> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i have no doubt at all that it hasnt probably screwed up some systems(but most likely, those people are incompetent.....  It could be automatix, could be something else, just like you said, nobody knows.. I just think by now id have had a problem if it was automatix.
<emet> !synaptic
<Jetfighter> How again? :P
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<fruitbag`> Hey.
<emet> :P
<Pollywog> ThePlaneskeeper: some people need the terminal installer
<Jetfighter> emet, why did you do that?
<Coffeegrindah> jetfighter: have you taken a look at the restricted formats wili?
<emet> Jetfighter: he said he wanted non terminal way to install package
<Coffeegrindah> wiki thatis
<Jetfighter> wiki? I'm there now :P
<AaronMT> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ochosi> hi, i just installed xsane today, but it mistakes my tv-card for my scanner (scsi-device). any ideas what to do about it?
<IndyGunFreak> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, it just stopped on me at java on a fresh system, and then when I got out of it, I couldn't do anything in apt-get. I would try to use apt-get and it would have 30 important things queued for removal
<Jetfighter> Should I sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<bruenig> Jetfighter, yes you should
<emet> Jetfighter: if you want lot of codeck support
<emet> do vlc too
<fruitbag`> I'm having an issue with concatenation...
<Coffeegrindah> yup!
<emet> vlc > ogle man
<Jetfighter> bruenig, Whats KDE?
<fruitbag`> Any thoughts?
<bruenig> !kde | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<emet> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ThePlaneskeeper> Pollywog: i understand some people need it, but there really should be a simple UI for installing otherwise "sunsupported" software (like games) on your system
<fruitbag`> Can anyone here help out?
<ThePlaneskeeper> on *linux systemes
<ochosi> anyone here has any experience with xsane or scanners in general in ubuntu?
<tom47> ochosi it does the same here .... although i have to say it recognises both for me ... i just ignore its recognition of the tv card
<fruitbag`> When I try to concatenate, I get a 'premission denied'
<fruitbag`> Why is that?
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: it is up to the maker of the game to offer a graphical installer, for Windows games there is !wine and !cedega
<bruenig> fruitbag`, you mean >
<Jetfighter> fruitbag`, sudo COMMAND ?
<fruitbag`> Jetfighter, : I've tried that.
<fruitbag`> ;\
<mon^rch> can someone help me setup symlinks in my ftp users /home ???
<jrib> fruitbag`: tell us exactly what you are concatenating
<mobiGeek> anyone able to get PHP5 working on Apache2 ?
<sdrev> bruenig, thanks, that worked, but do you happen to know why the universe repository didn't actually load when i enabled it through the Synaptic Package manager?
<jrib> mobiGeek: yes
<emet> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fruitbag`> cat /cdrom/q101_int.1 /cdrom/q101_int.2 > /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1
<mobiGeek> jrib: I keep getting a segfault starting apache2
<bruenig> sdrev, because it was commented out, look back at your paste, line 16 and 17, anything that has a # in front of it is commented out and won't be read
<mobiGeek> if I disable php5, then no probs.
<Jetfighter> Jesus >.< How many things was that command?
<emet> Jetfighter: apt kicks ass
<Coffeegrindah> Jetfighter: enough to not worry about media playback
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: i'm not really meaning windows games- i mean just in general on linux systems, the idea if for people to configure, make, make install through terminal, which ususally (in my case) hasn't worked well, nor has it supported my experience in linux- it is quite a turn off
<jrib> fruitbag`: the redirection there is done by the shell, which only has user permissions.  pipe to tee instead, for example:   echo "foo" | tee /some/file
<bruenig> fruitbag`, cat /cdrom/q101_int.1 /cdrom/q101_int.2 | sudo tee /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1
<Jetfighter> I installed that stuff, now what?
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: that is why we use apt-get
<AzMoo> Hey, I've got a lamp server installed, but I want to change the php configuration. eg, I need the mcrypt extension, PDFLib, etc. I don't need to compile my own, do I ?
<bruenig> got beat
<Coffeegrindah> jetfighter: plus you may now have more encoding options in your ripping software
<metalhedd> sudo nano -w /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Coffeegrindah> (like mp3)
<jrib> bruenig: though I forgot the sudo
<fruitbag`> What the hell is 'tee'?
<Uff1> Hey, I just tried updating and got an error message saying i have duplicate sources.list entry...what to do?
<metalhedd> ah!
<gaspipe1> how do you find wheer a file is.... such as I installed mlpayer.. and I wish to now find it in "computer"?
<emet> for programs not in apt-get, it is up for the developer to offer a way to install it
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: i have little or no success with apt-get
<bruenig> fruitbag`, man tee
<sdrev> bruenig, yeah, i noticed that it was commented out in the sources.list; does that mean the synaptic package manager doesn't have permission or the capabilities to uncomment that file?
<bruenig> gaspipe1, well mplayer is a lot of files, if you mean the launcher then it is /usr/bin/mplayer
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: why specific problem you having?
<emet> what*
<tom47> Uff1 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the duplicate line
<Uff1> I see.
<gaspipe1> bruenig: ok i'll check that i need to check/edit a line in a file
<jrib> gaspipe1: to search you can choose from several commands: locate, find, whereis...
<flake> is defragging necessary with linux?
<bruenig> sdrev, you have to set it to do it in preferences or something. I am not sure exactly where you do that, But you have to configure synaptic to uncomment it.
<Jetfighter> Attempting to convert now.
<emet> flake: not really if you use ext3
<sdrev> bruenig, ok, thanks
<bruenig> gaspipe1, it is a binary
<Coffeegrindah> has any one tried ubuntu on a flash drive?
<emet> ntfs fragments very quickly
<fruitbag`> bruenig, 'man tee' ?
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: well i have tried installing several things now, and in each case i am missing libraries that i have to manually search out and find (with synaptic- and this is a distributor problem- they aren't telling me all of the dependancies)
<fruitbag`> Explain, sir.
<nipplesrulz> riht
<nipplesrulz> so my system is still scr3@#$!@#$
<bruenig> fruitbag`, yeah you wanted to know what it was, do "man tee" it will explain
<gaspipe1> jrib: where would you type those commands
<nipplesrulz> it keeps rebooting for apparently no reason
<jrib> gaspipe1: in a shell
<nipplesrulz> and i think its failing to mount data in ordered data mode.
<jrib> gaspipe1: (terminal)
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: well the dependancies should be sorted by apt
<fruitbag`> bruenig, I did it, and I got a load of jibberish.
<emet> if not, that is a bug
<emet> what program
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: and in addition, i have had trouble getting "./configure, and make to actually configure and make the programs
<nipplesrulz> did the forcefsck already which pronounced the partition clean.. is there a way i can tell what else might be contributing to all this?
<fruitbag`> I get jumbled ASCII.
<bruenig> fruitbag`, it says tee - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<jrib> gaspipe1: there is places > search  if you want gui
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: you do not need to compile from source
* fruitbag` sighs
<Jetfighter> I got it, thanks for your help
<emet> !apt-get | ThePlaneskeeper
<ubotu> ThePlaneskeeper: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<fruitbag`> bruenig, that isn't helping.
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: most of the time i do because it is all that is offered
<Kronuz> hi
<emet> for what program
<fruitbag`> Why can't I just 'cat' without getting a 'premission denied' ?
<bruenig> fruitbag`, oh I thought you meant the man page wasn't working
<jrib> fruitbag`: I explained it to you before
<Jetfighter> Although, just telling me about sudo apt-get install soundconverter (bruenig, yes, I actually did that on my own. :P
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: ogre 3-d
<bruenig> fruitbag`, you can cat without getting a permission denied, you can't > without getting a permission denied
<Kronuz> hey, what about the Gnome 2.18? will it be soon in the packages' repository?
<emet> !ogre3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogre3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fruitbag`> bruenig, why?
<Kronuz> or how can I get it?
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: Daimonin
<Jetfighter> bruenig, I thank you for yelling and screaming about sudo apt-get install package :P
<ThePlaneskeeper> a game
<bruenig> fruitbag`, because the redirection like jrib said is being done by the user
<fruitbag`> bruenig, can I do anything about this?
<Jetfighter> !kde > Jetfighter
<jrib> Kronuz: you'll have to wait for feisty in april if you want it packaged
<emet> !libogre6 | ThePlaneskeeper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libogre6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VeganChic1> I can't install the repository needed to play dvds
<bruenig> fruitbag`, you can either use tee, or you can do sudo bash -c "cat whatever > whatevera"
<jrib> VeganChic1: which repository?
<Coffeegrindah> Jetfighter: why do you need KDE? or you just looking into it?
<IndyGunFreak> VeganChic1: why not?
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jetfighter> Looking into it, Coffeegrindah
<emet> weird
<emet> !libogre6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libogre6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nyc-h0st> ok guys wth i going on, i'm doing %wget [args]  > [name] .log & and i'm still seeing the output buffer
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: just seems if there was a universal install setup, it would make newcomers alot more welcome- to be honest i didn't want to have to relearn how to do virtually everything when i switched to linux, but i have had to
<nyc-h0st> nothing gets written to the log
<emet> !libogre-dev
<Jetfighter> I gotta find those other songs.... :P
<ubotu> libogre-dev: Object-oriented Graphics Rendering Engine (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1.4 (edgy), package size 429 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: linux is a different OS
<VeganChic1> I'm getting error messages in terminal.
<Coffeegrindah> it's a little overcrowded imho, lots of "prettyness", but in the end it's the same diff
<VeganChic1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10562/
<fruitbag`> This is becoming really frustrating....
<emet> and I know for a fact you can apt-get ogre
<gaspipe1> hmmm I need to edit this file...mplayer/gui.conf what would be the easiest way to find it... in xp I would use "my computer" and look in program files...
<emet> since I work with it
<bruenig> fruitbag`, there have been two ways given to you that will work, perhaps the command itself doesn't work
<fruitbag`> Nearly everything that I do, I get denied premission.
<jrib> VeganChic1: do you have synaptic or update-manager open?
<Jetfighter> Windows is a [censor]  piece of [censor]  :P
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: Mac OS and Windows are fairly simialr and took me about 30 minutes to make the switch- it has taken me the better part of 3 weeks to switch to linux
<nyc-h0st> ok guys wth i going on, i'm doing %wget [args]  > [name] .log & and i'm still seeing the output buffer, anyone???
<fruitbag`> What the hell is going on, man?
<fruitbag`> This is annoying the hell out of me.
<dhtechs> anyone tried to dl automatix lately?
<bruenig> VeganChic1, close synaptic
<VeganChic1> jrib, no I closed both of them
<fruitbag`> I can't do anything...
<jrib> fruitbag`: other than redirection, what is getting denied?
<tom47> fruitbag do you understand permissions in linux?
<jrib> VeganChic1: ps -ef | grep apt   on pastebin
<bruenig> I guess there is always a chance that his system is just hosed
<gaspipe1> Jetfighter: I agree thats why I am try'n to learn this system :)
<Jetfighter> So am I
<emet> heh
<Jetfighter> So far, PriceChild and bruenig have saved me from killing myself painfully and slowly.
<nu-> what is the command to list which HDs are hd0, hd1, etc?
<emet> dh -h ?
<Jetfighter> I think so
<nu-> dont know?
<emet> err
<VeganChic1> jrib, I didn't understand that...
<nu-> alright, thanks
<Jetfighter> !dh -h | nu-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dh -h - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jetfighter> Oh well :(
<emet> df
<bruenig> dh?
<nu-> =(
<emet> my bad
<emet> df -h
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: i'm not trying to be an ass- i'm just pointing out tht a veteran in Windows and in Mac OS, and it still takes me 3 weeks? thats a steep learning curve...
<Alonea> ok, is there an app like windows' sound recorder? I need to speed up a sound and reverse it.
<emet> wait
<bruenig> df -j wpm
<jrib> VeganChic1: sorry, enter this command in your terminal and pastebin the output:  ps -ef | grep apt
<emet> that's not it
<nu-> lol
<bruenig> df -h won't work anyways
<emet> df -j wpm
<emet> ah
<emet> well df -h is useful to know
<emet> :)
<bruenig> emet, my right hand was one key over
<fruitbag`> This is ridiculous...
<fruitbag`> Why permission denied?
<Jetfighter> Well....... Applications > Accesories > Disk Usage Manager?
<flake> ls -l  shows permissions
<emet> fruitbag`: you aren't root
<emet> how about
<bruenig> fruitbag`, paste the exact command you are doing
<emet> do sudo -i
<emet> lol
<Supaplex> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sdrev> bruenig, if you don't mind me asking is the synaptic package manager just a gui for apt-get? if so, how - or is it - related to aptitude?
<Coffeegrindah> anyone play with persistant boot ?
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: linux took me 2 year to learn
<fruitbag`> navid@ubuntu:~$ sudo bash -c cat /cdrom/q101_int.1 /cdrom/q101_int.2 > /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1
<fruitbag`> bash: /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1: Permission denied
<bruenig> sdrev, I don't know if synaptic uses apt-get or aptitude, it is a frontend for one of them
<tom47> Coffeegrindah: not since i washed my sox
<bruenig> fruitbag`, quotes
<fruitbag`> ?
<flake> Coffeegrindah - yes,  it's called windoze - get it.. persistant boot..
<bruenig> sudo bash -c "cat /cdrom/q101_int.1 /cdrom/q101_int.2 > /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1"
<fruitbag`> I have to use quotes?
<VeganChic1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10563/
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i think it apt-get
<fruitbag`> Ok
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: that seems silly... to be honest
<sdrev> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<jrib> VeganChic1: it says synaptic is running.  Are you sure it isn't minimized or on another workspace?
<bruenig> it depends how much time, it took me about a month to be extremely comfortable with it, but it was during the summer and I was off school
<fruitbag`> bruenig, I think it's working.
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: I like learning thing, and I already knew too much bout windows
<fruitbag`> I'm not getting an indication of anything, however.
<VeganChic1> hah, found it!
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: meh
<gaspipe1> !find file
<ubotu> Found: base-files, coreutils, desktop-file-utils, file, file-roller (and 135 others)
<fruitbag`> Is that normal, bruenig ?
<VeganChic1> cube is both a blessing and a curse
<bruenig> fruitbag`, generally redirections don't give anything
<fruitbag`> Fine
<fruitbag`> bruenig, thanks.
<Kronuz> are there any cutting edge repositories?
<fruitbag`> bruenig, but why is permission denied in these cases, usually?
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: well it helped me get a job :O
<Kronuz> like to get Xorg 7.2 and Gnome 2.18, etc.. (as ubuntu packages)
<Coffeegrindah> is there any IRC chanel for usb-ubuntu or persistant booting?
<flake> whaat xactly does bash do?  that's one thing I haven't looked into yet
<nu-> anyone here using kubuntu? can i tell where to install grub like i can with ubuntu 6.10?
<ThePlaneskeeper> Notice to all: if you make me a ergodex driver and very rudamentary but working UI for linux, i'd reward you with 100 dollars (not that anyone would do it for $100, but thats what i'd offer for such a thing)
<mon^rch> can someone please tell me how to make a symlink that belongs to everybody
<jrib> flake: bash is a shell, it reads your commands and does stuff with them
<vishah> PRIVMSG aalhamad hi
<bruenig> fruitbag`, alright, maybe this time it will make sense. cat is one thing, > is another thing. If you do sudo cat, that doesn't apply to the >, since the > is writing to a file that needs root permissions and the sudo isn't applying to it, you get permission denied.
<ochosi_> tom47 sorry, somehow i disconnected. i just wanted to ask where you could choose between your tv-card and your scanner
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: well thats nice, maybe this will help me get a job ome day, but i hate learning things like this- its very frustrating
<jrib> mon^rch: what are you trying to accomplish?
<flake> jrib - how is bash different from typing up the stuff in a text file and doing  sh  ....  to run the script file?
<emet> someone suggest some random package
<fruitbag`> Heh...
<bruenig> emet, moo
<Coffeegrindah> emet rootage
<Coffeegrindah> rrootage rather
<tom47> ochosi_ when xsane comes up they are both listed on the zsane graphic ... radio btton selection
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: then don't worry bout it, you can get job knowing only windows as a window sysadmin or something :o
<fruitbag`> bruenig, this is taking an awfully long time.
<Coffeegrindah> fun times.. fun times..
<fruitbag`> Furthermore, I'm getting no response from my cdrom drive.
<jrib> flake: well sh used to be the same as bash.  Now sh is dash, it's a lighter shell, better for running scripts.  But bash is nicer if you want something interactive
<jrib> flake: when i say "used to be", I mean in ubuntu
<fruitbag`> Heh...
<fruitbag`> This is extremely unhelpful.
<flake> ok
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: download the cluster management in add/remove, and cry as it locks up your system when booting grub (unkown interupt problem)
<bruenig> fruitbag` is trolling
<fruitbag`> I get acompletely blank screen, and it has been like this for a long time.
<fruitbag`> Is this normal?
<fruitbag`> bruenig, I'm not trolling.
<daltin> how do i set the write permission to all the files and subdirectories of a directory? :)
<jrib> flake: so you could do  'bash somescript.sh'  too and have bash source the file
<daltin> im kinda of newbie
<fruitbag`> Just a frustrated Linux noobie... ;p
<bruenig> daltin, sudo chmod +w -R directory
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: well I have ubuntu broken on daily biases because I am helping a little with the development and using alpha versions of fiesty :o
<Jetfighter> A 3.5 MEGABYTE song?
<flake> k
<daltin> thanks, bruenig
<emet> so you preaching to the wrong person!
<jrib> fruitbag`: do you understand what the > does?
<Toma-> fruitbag`: whats your problem?
<fruitbag`> jrib, not exactly.
<hsimah> hey one more question
<fruitbag`> Toma-, I need to concatenate.
<fruitbag`> But I am denied permission.
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: ew...i have just managed to get my system stable enough to not worry about it crashing every half hour- i would hate that
<hsimah> im trying to install the codecs to play movies and stuff, but i cant find where totem wants them to be stored
<emet> fruitbag`: "sudo cat"
<bruenig> hsimah, just installing them via the repositories, will set it up right
<Jetfighter> !sudo > fruitbag`
<bruenig> !restricted | hsimah
<ubotu> hsimah: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: well maybe development isn't for you, since the same things happen in windows developement
<fruitbag`> emet, I've tried that.
<bruenig> Jetfighter, it is > not sudo that I think he is having a problem with
<tom47> fruitbag do you have a good understanding of file permissions in linux?
<eilker> anyone using audacity on edgy ? i have no text on its menu...
<Jetfighter> Oh
<hsimah> ah thanks
<Toma-> fruitbag`: what are you trying to do exactly?
<daltin> bruenig: but i want to set permission to other users too..
<Jetfighter> Well, bruenig, doesn't that show that I'm really trying?
<bruenig> eilker, I am using it, and I do have text
<bruenig> daltin, you want them all to be able to write to it right?
<Uff1> Hey Guys
<emet> bruenig: he prob has permission set to no read
<emet> bruenig: sudo would bypass that
<emet> no?
<jrib> fruitbag`: ok, try this in your shell:  echo "foo"    then try this:   echo "foo" > ~/bar  .  You'll see that all that the '>' does is _redirect_ the output of the previous command to the file called ~/bar .  The shell is what actually does this redirection
<ochosi_> tom47 ok, then it seems xsane just doesnt detect my scanner (umax astra 610s) although its supported
<bruenig> emet, no, sudo cat file > newfile, will not work
<daltin> bruenig: yes, why?
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: well, i'm a developer, but i do graphics (art) and BGM (background music) for Daimonin
<bruenig> daltin, ok yeah +w does that
<fruitbag`> deice.exe  install.bat  q101_int.1  q101_int.2  q101_int.dat  readintr.txt  sw
<fruitbag`> navid@ubuntu:~$ cat /cdrom/q101_int.1 /cdrom/q101_int.2 > /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1
<fruitbag`> bash: /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1: Permission denied
<emet> !daimonin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daimonin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: what happened?
<tom47> ochosi_ ah ok .... i will ponder this and see if i remember anything
<ochosi_> tom47 thanks, i would appreciate any hints
<daltin> look at my ls -l output
<daltin> -rwxr-xr-x 1 daltin daltin 19350 2006-12-24 23:38 index.php
<daltin> -rw-r--r-- 1 daltin daltin 25297 2006-12-24 23:13 save.php
<emet> ThePlaneskeeper: cool
<Uff1> I have a serious problem, at first when i rebooted after updating, X wouldn\t start, and when I got into x (nightmare for me, as I am a noob), every setting was gone... I had to edit gaim accounts and all...
<bruenig> fruitbag`, we told you two different ways to do it..........way 1. sudo bash -c "cat /cdrom/q101_int.1 /cdrom/q101_int.2 > /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1" ........... way 2. cat /cdrom/q101_int.1 /cdrom/q101_int.2 | sudo tee /usr/local/games/quake/resource.1.......pick one
<hsimah> wow
<emet> I bookmarked it
<hsimah> ubuntu has an add/remove
<ThePlaneskeeper> emet: i'm going to be doing blender soon- but i wanted my ergodex to work before i do it- but i don't think thats going to happen, so i'll have to get a new version of windows for my new computer and run blender on windows
<Jetfighter> bruenig, how big are most .mp3 files?
<hsimah> coooool :D
<fruitbag`> bruenig, that doesn't work, man.
<bruenig> Jetfighter, depends on a lot
<bruenig> fruitbag`, it does work
<Uff1> and now my swedish keyboard settings won\t work...
<Veinor> Well, after I reformatted my hard drive and booted the recovery partiton, I finally have a dual-boot Ubuntu-Vista system. (The only reason I keep Vista is for games and the like)
<Jetfighter> What would you guess as the average?
<fruitbag`> bruenig, I just get a completely blank screen, and it stays like that for a long time.
<bruenig> 4 MB maybe
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: that doesn't make a lot of sense.
<fruitbag`> There is no response from my cdrom drive.
<Coffeegrindah> jetfighter: at 192 Kbps it's ROUGHTLY 1MB = 1 Min
<Toma-> fruitbag`: ahh. use the 'tee' version of what bruenig said. thats my suggestion
<Jetfighter> I've gotten a 3.5 and a 4.5 :(
<Uff1> I know. :/
<fruitbag`> Toma-, very well.
<Kronuz> so there's no gnome 2.18 package for ubuntu yet?
<nu-> anyone here using kubuntu? can i tell where to install grub like i can with ubuntu 6.10?
<tom47> ochosi_ is the scanner listed in device manager?
<fruitbag`> But what the hell is 'tee'?
<Toma-> fruitbag`: then tell us the error from that
<fruitbag`> What an obscure name...
<bruenig> fruitbag`, tee is a command that is used to redirect the output to a file, just like >
<Toma-> 'man tee'
<emet> Kronuz: fiesty will have it
<Veinor> tee isn't exactly obscure
<fruitbag`> Whe I use the 'tee' method, I get a terminal full of jumbled ASCII.
<nipplesrulz> sigh.
<nipplesrulz> mneptok u about?
<ochosi_> tom47 hmmm. o
<Kronuz> emet, fiesty?
<jrib> fruitbag`: think of a t-shaped pipe
<nipplesrulz> guess he's not
<ochosi_> tom47 i'll have a quick look
<Uff1> Oh, and it seems like synaptic is gone from my menues, as well as program sources and stuff...
<emet> !fiesty | Kronuz
<ubotu> Kronuz: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Uff1> menus|
<nipplesrulz> well. my machine started rebooting randomly in the last 3 days.
<Toma-> fruitbag`: yep. that means its copying all that ascii goodness to the file in question
<nipplesrulz> any thoughts?
<Veinor> Fun fact: Try tee - - - - - - - - - - - and you'll get whatever you type in back out at you MANY times.
<bruenig> daltin, it should have worked, maybe it needs the -R to come before, sudo chmod -R +w directory
<Kronuz> emet, but I won't need to get it and install it, right?
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: did you install easyubuntu?
<emet> Kronuz: it will come preinstalled with Fiesty
<Uff1> yes
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: what makes you believe all of your sources are gone?
<Kronuz> I mean I can just update the packages with Synaptic, can't I?
<tues> i got ubuntu installed hurray i did a lot of upgrading but nowi m wondering what it taked to get it so an mp3 canbe played in firefox any suggestion?
<bruenig> !mozilla-mplayer | tues
<ubotu> tues: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Uff1> Well, i can\t see it in the menus
<fruitbag`> Toma-, thanks
<fruitbag`> Thanks all...
<fruitbag`> It's working.
<Toma-> no probs
<Kronuz> but aren't there any repositories with the most recent versions of packages?
<Uff1> what was the command for checking graphics card again_
<Uff1> something with grep direct
<Kronuz> like "testing" repositories
<Kronuz> or someething
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: open a terminal and type sudo synaptic
<gaspipe1> I am try'n to edit a file called .mplayer/gui.conf... how can I find it.. I ty'd "locate" in termanal with no luck...
<Toma-> Uff1: you want to see what card you have?
<daltin> bruenig: didnt work instead
<bruenig> Kronuz, backports will have the highest version, other than that the repos are what they are
<Uff1> yes toma
<Coffeegrindah> gaspipe1: you want window-ish instructions?
<Uff1> indygunfreak: yeah, it\s there
<Toma-> Uff1: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<jrib> gaspipe1: ~/.mplayer/gui.conf  is the location
<eilker>  i have problem with audacity, any alternatives of it ?
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: ok
<Kronuz> bruenig, what's that of backports?
<bruenig> daltin, well maybe somebody else will know, I am almost certain that sudo chmod +w -R should work
<fruitbag`> But I think it gets stuck in the middle... ;\
<Toma-> eilker: what problems?
<naknomik> Hi I'm trying to install Automatix but the site is not loading.
<fruitbag`> Is it the middle, or is it the end?
<Coffeegrindah> it's a hidden file.. go to your home directory in nautilus, and go view - show hidden files..
<bruenig> Kronuz, backports is very small though
<preaction> naknomik: bad idea
<bruenig> !automatix | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<drIcX> i need help
<jrib> !helpme | drIcX
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: you can always look in xorg.conf again and see if it recognized your card(since it said generic before)... sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drIcX> with a lucent modem
<ubotu> drIcX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eilker> toma-: no text in its menus
<IndyGunFreak> automatix is the devil
<naknomik> preaction: What is badidea?
<daltin> does anybody knows how can i set the write permission to all files and subdirectories from an directory?
<Toma-> eilker: wow... thats weird. have you got the right locale going?
<orehon> I have installed on my ubuntu 6.10 kernel 2.6.17-10-generic and i got this mesage after load the ndiswrapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10564/ ... anyone can help me?
<Jetfighter> Now what do I use to burn these songs to my CD?
<gaspipe1> Coffeegrindah: lol didn't take much to figure out that I'm  a -ish user huh
<jrib> daltin: chmod -R    though this is usually a bad idea
<Uff1> indy> Nope...generic still, and it made a reset on my monitor changes
<bruenig> !burn | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Coffeegrindah> hell I am too.. we gotta look out for each other
<gaspipe1> jrib: i tryed pasting that location in "computer" and no luck
<Uff1> monitor settings, i mean
<Jetfighter> Kk, thanks (As usual) :P
<drIcX> when i tried to connect, wvdial types "no carrier" i already put carrier check = no on wvdial.conf... and still doing the same... what should i do?
<IndyGunFreak> Uff1: i honestly don't know enougha bout easy ubuntu to be anu use, but i'd try opening easy ubuntu, and uninstalling whatever i twas you installed.
<unclemike> ? anyone use mythtv
<Coffeegrindah> mind you it's been about 7 years.. but ish works
<eilker> toma-: what do u mean ? permissions ?
<jrib> gaspipe1: try in a terminal:   gedit ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<james296> so what does everyone think of the new Ubuntu Live?
<Jetfighter> !serpentine
<ubotu> serpentine: an application for mastering audio CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.91-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 668 kB
<naknomik> I want to install some app so that I can play my MP3 files.
<daltin> jrib: why is it a bad idea? security problems?
<naknomik> how about easyubuntu?
<Toma-> eilker: no, the language packs. are you using a standard english language on your system?
<fruitbag`> Man...
<bruenig> !codecs | naknomik it is probably a lack of codecs not a bad app
<ubotu> naknomik it is probably a lack of codecs not a bad app: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fruitbag`> Nothing is happening!
<fruitbag`> ;\
<Coffeegrindah> James296: running on USB.. woot
<fruitbag`> It's stuck.
<drIcX> when i tried to connect, wvdial types "no carrier" i already put carrier check = no on wvdial.conf... and still doing the same... what should i do?
<DarkPath> anyone know the best way to disable speedstep/cpu_freq modules from loading at boot?
<ochosi_> tom47 seems like its a scsi problem, i'll have to set it up somehow
<i3ooi3oo_> !nivida-gxl-legacy
<IndyGunFreak> naknomik: i wouldn't mess with easy ubuntu.
<ochosi_> tom47 thanks for now, bye
<tues> how do i install an rpm file?
<jrib> daltin: you usually don't need to do recursive permissions like that.  What directory is this?
<bruenig> fruitbag`, perhaps that command is failed, I mean are these binaries or something that you are catting or what
<jrib> !rpm | tues
<ubotu> tues: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<james296> Coffee...wait what?
<eilker> toma-: good shoot, may be it is in french, btw i have english packages
<gaspipe1> jrib
<gaspipe1> crap
<fruitbag`> bruenig, binaries, man.
* fruitbag` pulls his hairs.
<bruenig> fruitbag`, you can't cat binaries
<nipplesrulz> anyone ever had ubuntu just offer to shutdown / hybernate / restart by itself ?
<gaspipe1> jrib: that worked...thanks
<i3ooi3oo_> !nivida-glx-legacy
<nipplesrulz> on a desktop ?
<IndyGunFreak> tues: what program do you need to use?
<bruenig> I mean you can but it just spits out garbage
<tues> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Jetfighter> Bye guys :D
<Coffeegrindah> USBLIVE...
<gaspipe1> jrib: 2 Q's how did you get/know that was the file location?
<i3ooi3oo_> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<Toma-> eilker: ok. audacity really is a fantastic program :) it might be because its a gtk1 application. let me look into it.
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-11.2 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<fruitbag`> bruenig, well, it is explained in a tutorial for installing Linux Quake.
<Coffeegrindah> through I can't get user's to work right with persistance
<drIcX> when i tried to connect, wvdial types "no carrier" i already put carrier check = no on wvdial.conf... and still doing the same... what should i do?
<i3ooi3oo_> !nvidia-legacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<i3ooi3oo_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unclemike> ? anyone use mythtv
<daltin> jrib: i want to set write permission to the files of my htdocs folder, so i can install an CMS with an automatic php script
<jrib> gaspipe1: I use mplayer myself and you'll find that most programs store user settings in ~/.<name of program>
<Toma-> fruitbag`: ahhh quake. where is this tutorial?
<eilker> toma-: one small detail, kde here :) 6.10
<fruitbag`> Toma-, http://linux.omnipotent.net/article.php?article_id=11261
<IndyGunFreak> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Toma-> eilker: ahh now we start to get into it :)
<naknomik> bruenig: actually I'm on Kubuntu.
<james296> ok I was referring to the new Ubuntu Live site lol
<bruenig> naknomik, it doesn't matter, codecs are codecs
<gaspipe1> jrib: ok thanks again
<Toma-> fruitbag`: this is from november 2000.
<fruitbag`> ;w
<gaspipe1> jrib: if I didn't know where to find it could I do a search in terminal?
<Toma-> fruitbag`: you would be mad to use this :D
<fruitbag`> Toma-, I just want to run Quake on Linxu ;\
<fruitbag`> Toma-, do you have any better suggestions?
<Toma-> fruitbag`: ive been running it for years. gimme a sec
<cerealkiller219> where can i find a troubleshoot guide for beryl
<fruitbag`> Toma-, thanks.
<bruenig> !beryl | cerealkiller219 #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> cerealkiller219 #ubuntu-effects: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fruitbag`> Toma-, I have the commercial version on CD.
<cerealkiller219> ty
<hsimah> in my add/remove applications i dont have the ubuntu restricted extras package
<mattyv> Bug 72262 has been around for quite some time and seems to have been ignored. It was handed to the Debian guys but they haven't taken action. What can we do to get it seriously looked at (I feel more "me too" comments on the bug won't help)? The problem affects new OOo Base users, and the workaround isn't suitable for new people...hardly ideal
<bruenig> hsimah, what?
<jrib> gaspipe1: yes.  locate uses a database which won't find recent files until it is updated (you can force an update with 'sudo updatedb' but they happen periodically).  You can use the 'find' command as well which will be much slower but just searches a location recursively, example usage:  find ~ -name gui.conf
<mbdl> hello everyone does anyone know where gDesklets is located
<hsimah> on the url i got given it says to go: Click Applications ? Add/Remove. Select Other and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK.
<bruenig> mattyv, one work around sudo apt-get install abiword seems to do very well
<mbdl> or where the defaul install location is
<hsimah> and i dont have that package in my system
<[BTF] Chm0d> im getting this error when trying to build something is there something else I need to install?  autoreconf2.50: /usr/bin/autoconf failed with exit status: 1
<mattyv> bruenig, Abiword for database?
<bruenig> hsimah, that sounds like feisty, ther eis no ubuntu restricted extras package
<jrib> daltin: I don't know what htdocs is but it seems like this should just be installed as root (using sudo).  Let me know if I am wrong
<bruenig> mattyv, database you say
<hsimah> ah
<gaspipe1> jrib ok thanks so much!
<daltin> i've already tried sudo
<gaspipe1> jrib: ok thanks so much! <srry for dup>
<mattyv> bruenig,  Yeah, I should be more clear. It's OOo's Base program, rather than the base components
<hsimah> im using 6.10 edgy eft
<delaney> anyone know how to set the icon theme in openbox 3.3.1  so that thunar or any other file manager doesnt show the generic NOT SET icon
<daltin> i've took an extreme way to do this. just typed: sudo chmod 777 -R /directory
<jrib> gaspipe1: np, if you don't already know, you can read documentation by typing 'man COMMAND', so 'man find' and 'man locate' for example
<Toma-> fruitbag`: heres the latest in Quake ports and probably the best. http://fquake.sourceforge.net/
<Toma-> fruitbag`: as you can see, its just a simple .pak copy installation
<bruenig> daltin, there is no reason to expect that 777 will work and +w won't
<hsimah> oh wait, ive read the page wrong
<hsimah> sorry
<mbdl> or does anyone know what folder programs like gdesklets gets installed in
<bruenig> mbdl, dpkg -L gdesklets
<gaspipe1> jrib: in terminal I am assuming
<jrib> daltin: the -R should come before the permissions.  Maybe that is why it didn't like +w?
<jrib> gaspipe1: right
<daltin> bruenig: but it worked!!
<mbdl> bruenig: omg thx
<daltin> thanks
<bruenig> daltin, that is baffling, why would 777 -R work but +w -R not work
<Coffeegrindah> where can I find the /grub/menu.lst or whichever so I can enter my encrypted password?
<gaspipe1> jrib: awesome
<bruenig> Coffeegrindah, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<orehon> I have installed on my ubuntu 6.10 kernel 2.6.17-10-generic and i got this mesage after load the ndiswrapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10564/ ... anyone can help me?
<fruitbag`> Toma-, ah...
<fruitbag`> Cheers, my dear fellow.
<daltin> bruenig: i just cant figure out
<Coffeegrindah> bruneig: thats what I was afraid of..
<Toma-> no probs. next time google something like "ubuntu quake" :)
<fruitbag`> Toma-,  hm...
<fruitbag`> Toma-, I'm not sure that would run fast enough on my laptop
<danco1982> first time here, how is this?
<bruenig> !hi | danco1982
<ubotu> danco1982: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Toma-> fruitbag`: what stats has your laptop got?
<fruitbag`> Toma-, are you aware of less resource expensive port?
<danco1982> hi!!
<fruitbag`> fQuake is likely to run frustratingly slow on this machine,
<Toma-> fruitbag`: yeh hangon
<Toma-> fruitbag`: you can give it a try and then if its horrid, just use these tweaks http://fquake.sourceforge.net/getstarted.html#step4.3
<Coffeegrindah> Usning syslinux is there a way to set the grub password?
<fruitbag`> It can't be too resource intensive.
<Qlippoth> will i be able to access my files from my other partitions? like viewing pictures and playing music?
<Toma-> fruitbag`: only 1 way to find out
<preaction> Qlippoth: yes'm
<AzMoo> Hi, I've installed a LAMP server but I need to customize my PHP configuration. I need to add several things, such as mcrypt and PDFLib. Are there packages to do this?
<Uff1> This is killing me, anyone know of any burning programs? need to get the 32-bit version instead
<preaction> AzMoo: LAMP from Ubuntu Server? you probably need to edit /etc/php.conf (or something like that)
<elijah> hi
<preaction> !burn | Uff1
<ubotu> Uff1: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tom47> Uff1
<tom47> oops
<elijah> where will i download the extra codecs for totem movie player?
<bruenig> preaction, I know mcrypt is a package
<bruenig> !quicktime | elijah
<ubotu> elijah: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AzMoo> preaction: No, I need extra modules that don't come with the install.
<chorse> AzMoo: sure :) there's php5-mcrypt and using the package php5-dev you can build third party modules from the sources, too
<fruitbag`> Toma-, any suggestions on what I could do?
<Toma-> fruitbag`: try fquake and turn the special effects off?
<AzMoo> chorse: php5-mcrypt? I couldn't find that when I did an apt-cache search
<chorse> AzMoo: enable universe
<elijah> thanks
<AzMoo> chorse: ah, of course, thanks.
<Uff1> So, at the ubuntu homepage it says there are 3 desktop versions...1 for intel x86, 1 for ppc, 1 for amd64...I have the amd 64 one, but I don\t want the 64-bit version...what to do_
<chorse> AzMoo: you're welcome
<Coffeegrindah> Ufft! x386
<gdb> Uff1: get x86 then, it's 32bit
<hendaus__> anyone friend with amule?
<Uff1> Hm, it says Intel x86 :P
<Uff1> But I have amd...
<jrib> !amule | hendaus__
<gdb> And?
<ubotu> hendaus__: amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<jrib> Uff1: it will work
<Coffeegrindah> it['s still x86 arch.
<fruitbag`> Toma-, thanks, sir...
<fruitbag`> I'll do these.
<Uff1> Okok, I\ll have to trust you :)
<jrib> Uff1: well try the livecd first :)
<gaspipe1> does x-shockwave-flash work on firefox?
<jrib> !shockwave | gaspipe1
<hendaus__> jrib, i am using amule2.1.3 but it shows for me kad(firewalled) and sometimes off
<ubotu> gaspipe1: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Toma-> fruitbag`: no probs. another alternative it to look over at happypenguin.org and see if you can find another stable quake port
<Toma-> gah
<Uff1> livecd_
<Uff1> livecd?
<Shadowpillar> what are the best kind of wireless cards for linux?
<jrandolph> sorry if this is a silly question, but i'm trying to install ati drivers on ubuntu, and i just can't figure out how to do it. will trying all these things on kubuntu change anything? or is the underlying architecture so similar that it won't matter
<Shadowpillar> atheros has left me a little, meh.
<preaction> Shadowpillar: none :p
<Coffeegrindah> Uff1: just download.. it's the one you saw
<pseudosig> having issues with getting my chipset to play well with ubuntu.  I'm currently using nvidia's nforce 650i.  Tried modprobe foredeth, but doesn't seem to help with my LAN connection
<eck> Shadowpillar: integrated intel
<Shadowpillar> what about broadcom?
<eck> _definitely_ not broadcom
<Uff1> Hehe.
<benzi> hello
<jrib> hendaus__: ok, you should ask that question then.  If no one knows here, you might want to try support that's directed more at amule
<benzi> whats up
<gaspipe1> jrib: thanx but wine doesn't work using 64bit
<jrib> gaspipe1: it does if you setup a chroot for it
<benzi> I have a question
<hendaus__> jrib,  nobody answer :(
<jrib> !chroot | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Shadowpillar> jrib: dpkg -i --force-architecture wine-xxx-xxx-xx-xx.deb
<jrib> heh
<Shadowpillar> er
<Shadowpillar> gaspipe1: dpkg -i --force-architecture wine-xxx-xxx-xx-xx.deb
<Shadowpillar> whatever the wine deb file is
<benzi> hello can anybody hear me out there
<Shadowpillar> then try running it :)
<jrib> Shadowpillar: will that really give you a working installation of wine on 64bit?
<jrandolph> hi benzi
<benzi> hello
<jrandolph> but i probably can't help you
<Shadowpillar> that's all I did and it worked beautifully
<Shadowpillar> yep
<benzi> thanks
<nipplesrulz> hey
<Shadowpillar> and some 32 bit alsa libs iirc
<nipplesrulz> could not having an 80 pin cable connected to hdd's corrupt the data ?
<jrandolph> will installing drivers for kubuntu be any different from installing drivers for ubuntu?... specifically ati drivers
<nipplesrulz> jrandolph not realy
<gaspipe1> jrib: hmmm this sounds like 6 more months of expeirence b4 i try that...lol
<benzi> I just wanted to let you guys know that i updated to the beryl 2.0 and everything is working great
<nipplesrulz> installing some of the nice effects, sure. the vid drivers themselves, notsomuch
<gaspipe1> Shadowpillar: whats all the x's?
<nipplesrulz> what you need i believe is flgrx
<nipplesrulz> !flgrx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flgrx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nipplesrulz> arg
<Shadowpillar> gaspipe1: laziness :P
<nipplesrulz> i forgot what they are called
<Toma-> benzi: 0.2 :D
<nipplesrulz> !frglx
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: you here?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benzi> yep
<jrandolph> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nipplesrulz> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> omeil: yes
<nipplesrulz> go there
<nipplesrulz> :)
<jrandolph> hehe, yeah i've been all up and down that page
<Shadowpillar> !wine64bit
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: can you test a proggy for me :D?
<nipplesrulz> so what seems to be the problem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine64bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadowpillar> !wine64
<nipplesrulz> did you specify flgrx instead of ati in xorg?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: its only 5kb
<Shadowpillar> !wineon64bit
<IndyGunFreak> what is it
<nipplesrulz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wineon64bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nipplesrulz> etc
<Shadowpillar> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gaspipe1> jrib: it's too late to embark on that adv. tonight.... GN and thanks
<pseudosig> pseu
<jrib> gaspipe1: night
<nipplesrulz> Wine Is Not an Emulator ~_^
<gaspipe1> Shadowpillar: thanks also for your help and input
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: It's ment to be a runescape client but i can't get runescape to load lol :D, atm i just wanna see if the program actually executes
<SurfnKid> hi
<flake> i thought my home directory was clean until I did checked show the hidden files - i see a bunch of hidden config folders for all teh stuff I've installed
<SurfnKid> how do I copy files from a remote machine to my local one using scp?
<Coffeegrindah> any one know where I can find a little help with live persistance, (other than a wiki cause I got it *working*)
<jrandolph> i'm not exactly sure... i really just want something to work. every time i run the fglrxinfo command after installing the drivers it only returns info about mesa
<IndyGunFreak> i'll tr it, sure.
<VeganChick> I can't install gtk+
<jrandolph> instead of ati... and glxgears always runs slow
<jrib> VeganChick: it's already installed
<flake> not that I'm complaining, I learn something every day
<omeil> through gaim
<VeganChick> jrib, how do I use it then?
<eck> gtk+ is not an application
<jrib> VeganChick: it's used everytime you use a gtk application.  It's responsible for the widgets (buttons, progress bars, etc...).  What are you trying to do?
<jrandolph> i have an ADM64, but ubuntu is 32 bit... should this cause any problems with ati driverfs?
<jrandolph> drivers
<gdb> jrandolph: no
<VeganChick> trying to modify those widgets
<jrib> VeganChick: do you just want to theme them?
<Shadowpillar> jrandolph: no
<Shadowpillar> jrandolph: full 32 bit support
<pseudosig> anyone know of a driver that'll work for nvidia's 650i mobo chipset?
<VeganChick> jrib, I want to modify an engine. (sorry, my words aren't working tonight...)
<jrib> VeganChick: I'm not sure I understand what you want to do.  You want to get source code, edit it, and compile it?  Or are you just trying to change the way things look?
<cerealkiller219> =0
<cerealkiller219> my ubuntu will only boot up in read only mode...
<cerealkiller219> i tried to install fglrx for ati
<hendaus__> how can i turn off the monitor after 15 minutes
<jrib> hendaus__: system > preferences > power management
<orehon> who are using ndiwrapper and fix IRQ problem???
<Bourne> how do I disable ANIMATIONS, and "show content while dragging windows"  in Edgy Eft Gnome?
<luizito> list
<tute666__> is anybody using apache2/php5 under feisty?
<Coffeegrindah> !persistant
<VeganChick> jrib, I want to change the way things look, but I couldn't find a theme I liked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !feisty | tute666__
<ubotu> tute666__: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<eck> Bourne: i think there are settings to do that in gconf, but you'd have to dig around a little bit
<hendaus__> jrib,  i mean on kubuntu
<jrib> !theme | VeganChick
<ubotu> VeganChick: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> hendaus__: oh, idk.  Maybe try #kubuntu if no one here knows
<tute666__> jrib: thnx
<eck> Bourne: probably in the metacity settings
<jrandolph> should glxgears print the fps every so often?
<Bourne> eck: su gconf?
<Berto> what is the graphical app to configure a mouse?
<eck> no, just open gconf-editor (without su/sudo)
<Coffeegrindah> !persist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VeganChick> thanks jrib
<Berto> my mouse generates garbage characters when i click in a console
<hendaus__> jrib,  ok thanx
<jrib> Bourne: iirc, there is /apps/metacity/reduced_resources in gconf-editor like eck said.  But it disabled animations and does _not_ draw window contents
<hendaus__> jrib,  do u know how to make kad(on) on #kubuntu
<jrib> hendaus__: #kubuntu is an irc channel and I don't know what kad is
<nofear> hey people i gotta question, what's the link to the file to download the mp3 audio and video  codecs so that i can listen to music and watch video and all that jazz can anyone help?
<jrib> !mp3 | nofear
<ubotu> nofear: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hendaus__> jrib, sorry i mean on amule?
<madman91> HEYheyhey... how do i make cdparanoia make logs?
<jrib> hendaus__: sorry, I don't use amule
<Coffeegrindah> should I even bother attemptind to bang it out with this USBLive install or should I switch distro's?
<dimeotane> when I plug in my usb drive it mounts my ext3 partition automatically but without read write permissions.  Shouldn't usb hard disks automount with read write permissions?
<eck> madman91: you write a patch :-)
<dimeotane> I it mounts without write permissions sry
<dimeotane> but I can read it
<jrandolph> i'm still having problems with getting ati drivers to work... i have followed a lot of different sets of instructions, and they all seem to get me to the same place. whats the next step of support? going to the ubuntu forums and work on it with other people over the course of a few days? is there something faster/easier i can try before that?
<hendaus__> jrib,  ok thanx
<Qlippoth> what exactly is xorg.conf? im reading the part about installing ati drivers and im kind of lost
<jrib> dimeotane: change the permissions using chmod/chown
<jrib> !permissions | dimeotane
<ubotu> dimeotane: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bruenig> dimeotane, what is it formatted as, the usb drive that is
<eck> Qlippoth: it's the file that the X server (the thing that provides you with a graphical interface) uses to read its configuration settings
<dimeotane> bruenig: two partitions that it automounts: one NTFS (read only) and ext3 (read only)  but I would have thought with write permisions
<bruenig> dimeotane, linux cannot write to ntfs by default
<dimeotane> yea but the ext3 I mean
<madman91> eck: lol.. what language would i do that in?
<eck> probably C
<vic> ihello room
<bruenig> dimeotane, I thought you were talking about thumbdrive, are you talking about a hdd
<dimeotane> howdy vic
<dimeotane> yup sata
<eck> i don't think it would be that hard if you want to learn some linux hacking, you'd just have to put in some calls to syslog
<vic> doin allright
<bruenig> dimeotane, ok paste your /etc/fstab
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Qlippoth> so in making my ati drivers work properly, i have to edit the xorg.conf?
<vic> does anyone know how to disable fsck on startup?
<eck> Qlippoth: you need to edit the xorg.conf to tell the X server to use a different driver for the video card
<eck> vic: use tune2fs
<Qlippoth> okay, um... how do i open the xorg.conf? :p sorry
<vic> k ... lemme try that
<Coffeegrindah> I give up..  there's nowhere to find enough info on live persistance... bah.. different distro it is
<bruenig> Qlippoth, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vic> any specific parameter that i should provide with tune2fs?
<eck> Coffeegrindah: i don't think that it is offered by many distributions, good luck
<dimeotane> bruenig: my /etc/fstab has no entry for a usb hard drive /dev/sdb1  ... I doesn't need to usually for any of my hard drive that I plug in and it autodetects
<Coffeegrindah> eck: I know.. that's the problem.. those it is.. well suck
<eck> vic: i'm not sure off the top of my head, but there is an option to set the number of boots before a fsck that you can set to 0 to disable it (it's in the man page)
<Qlippoth> great, thanks :D
<vic> k ... thanks eck
<bruenig> dimeotane, well I don't know what it is mounting as then. If it is mounting with defaults, then you should be able to edit the permissions for the ext3 and have those edits stick each and everytime you plug it in
<jrib> dimeotane: ext3 is a filesystem that retains information about permissions, just change them to whatever you want as usual
<Qlippoth> it says its read only and user is root, what do i do? sorry this is the first time i handled linux and ive had it on for only about an hour
<billy> what's crackin' humanoids?
<mwalling_> i have a problem with x... i had a power failure today after 45 days uptime. when i rebooted my maximum resolution was 800x600. i looked in /etc/x11/xorg.conf and the old settings were still there. this presists over a reboot too.
<michael_the_choi> Why would my autoindent in vim be failing any time I type #?
<cerealkiller219> Qlippoth: sounds like we're having the same problem
<cerealkiller219> i had to type: fsck in read only mode then i was able to log in and fix my xorg.conf
<jrib> michael_the_choi: what does it do?  start at the beginning of the line?
<dimeotane> thx bruenig and jrib.. will try
<eck> Qlippoth: did you run gedit with gksu in front?
<Qlippoth> cerealkiller219: hehe.
<eck> Qlippoth: you need to invoke it from the command line with gksu to launch gedit running as the root user
<michael_the_choi> jrib: it indents after I hit return, but as soon as I type '#' to start a comment, it jumps it all back to the first column
<Qlippoth> eck: how do you run those things?
<AzMoo> What's the package for make?
<Qlippoth> ah okay let me try that
<eck> Qlippoth: open up a terminal, and run 'gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
* michael_the_choi raises the shards around Qlippoth.
<dimeotane> do I edit the permissions for the folder /media/500gig   that I mounted it on? or on  /dev/sdb1
<Coffeegrindah> I'm out.. It looks as if I've got a long night of headscratching to do ....
<eck> dimeotane: the mount point
<jrib> michael_the_choi: someone in #vim might know off the top of their head, but what indent options do you have in your vimrc?
* Coffeegrindah mumbles something about persistance.. live... (censored)
<lkthomas> guys, is it have any light weight of powerpoint editor ?
<jrib> michael_the_choi: maybe 'cindent'?
<mwalling_> i have a problem with x... i had a power failure today after 45 days uptime. when i rebooted my maximum resolution was 800x600. i looked in /etc/x11/xorg.conf and the old settings were still there. this persists over a reboot too. is there a way to run something like a dpkg-reconfigure for xorg?
<michael_the_choi> jrib: if you don't know, I'll check over there. ;-)  I have "set autoindent" and  "set smartindent"
<billy> mwalling_ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eck> lkthomas: you have to use the openoffice one
<Beta-guy> I need help I eth1 only has an ipv6 I need an ipv4 address from eth1
<michael_the_choi> jrib: and if it matters, I'm doing python.
<shmeelAway> any1 here use kiba-dock?
<dimeotane> eck:  so i do a (I'm guessing here )  sudo chmod 777 /media/500gig
<eck> michael_the_choi: i had that problem too, if you find out the solution let me know :-)
<billy> shmeelAway:  kept messing with Beryl for me.
<jrib> michael_the_choi: I only have autoindent, no smartindent
<eck> chmod -R (if the filesystem is not fat/ntfs)
<phewl> how do you unrar a movie thats in parts like .r0x
<eck> if the FS is fat/ntfs you need to set it as a mount option
<Montaro> phewl: unrar the .rar file and the rest should come too ;)
<michael_the_choi> jrib: I don't know what I did. ;-) Somehow, a couple nights ago, I had it highlighting my syntax, and indenting itself properly in accordance with python.  Then yesterday it just *stopped*.  Obviously I did something. ;-)
<Funkmon> O_O
<mneptok> nipplesrulz: hmm?
<cerealkiller219> :( i type: fglrxinfo and it says: unable to open display :0
<cerealkiller219> any ideas?
<eck> cerealkiller219: echo $DISPLAY
<my-kairi> need help
<eck> make sure it is correct
<billy> my-kairi:  what's up?
<my-kairi> newbie here
<cerealkiller219> eck: it didnt show anything  ?
<xeneize> An easy question: would you please tell me if there are packages for Gnome 2.18 in ubuntu. I meant official, and stable packages, I know its a very recent version of Gnome, however I saw there are some packages for Ubuntu
<my-kairi> accidentally used mv command without destination directory n now all my files are gone
<eck> cerealkiller219: well that's the problem? are you in a graphical environment?
<cerealkiller219> no not right now
<eck> cerealkiller219: well then it won't work
<my-kairi> how can i recover it back?
<cerealkiller219> =\
<mwalling_> billy: thanks, i'm going to try a reboot unless there is an easy way to reload the x conf file
<cerealkiller219> im in recovery mode :X
<eck> you can't run a graphical program in a console
<phewl> Montaro, there is no .rar file its just a bunch like blah.r00 blah.r02
<eck> billy: you can restart X11 with ctrl-alt-backspace
<jrib> phewl: try unraring the first one
<my-kairi> help..
<eck> err, that is to mwalling
<cerealkiller219> it will boot up but wont display anything most likely because i installed the driver incorrectly
<phewl> lysol@duece-o-nigity:~/Azureus Downloads/300.2007.TS.XVID-PreVail$ unrar x prevail.xvid.300.r00
<phewl> UNRAR 3.60 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Alexander Roshal
<phewl> prevail.xvid.300.r00 is not RAR archive
<phewl> No files to extract
<phewl> lysol@duece-o-nigity:~/Azureus Downloads/300.2007.TS.XVID-PreVail$
<billy> mwalling_  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop sudo /etc/init.d gdm start (for future reference, perhaps) :)
<eck> cerealkiller219: well then you need to fix it at the command line
<eck> i hope you made backups :-)
<docd> phewl: where's the .rar? :)
<billy> my-kairi:  you used the mv command without a destination and now you cannot find your files?
<Veronica-Bot> j #ubuntu-es
<my-kairi> yes
<cafuego_> phewl: Sorry, did you want help pirating video content?
<Veronica-Bot> sorry
<jmatus> when i run a php page I get the following errors.  Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<jmatus> Warning: Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/info.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<jmatus> any ideas
<cafuego_> jmatus: Fix the permissions.
<phewl> cafuego, nope :)
<cerealkiller219> grrr still wont work
<cafuego_> chmod 644 info.php
<jmatus> to what
<my-kairi> here what i did  ->> root@kairi-laptop:/home/kairi# mv /media/sda5/www/*
<jmatus> execute all
<cerealkiller219> eck: how can i fix it at the command line
<orehon> Who are using ndiswrapper module for wireless?
<cerealkiller219> im not entirely sure what my problem is
<my-kairi> and there no output
<morpheus74> Hi.  I'm a newer Ubuntu/Linux user, and I'm having some trougble with my wireless connection.
<my-kairi> but all the files in there are gone
<Qlippoth> im slowly getting it: so most of the things will be run through the command line?
<Qlippoth> like editing and such?
<my-kairi> including directories
<billy> my-kairi:  I'm not sure if you zapped them or not.  have you performed a search for them?
<my-kairi> yes
<Scorched> Hello.
<bruenig> Qlippoth, command line is easiest especially for the purpose of this channel because it is easier to give you a command then tell you to click this and then that and then that etc.
<cafuego_> phewl: Google says you did. Please don't. That's not what the channel is for.
<mwalling_> billy, eck: thanks works now
<my-kairi> fyi, its a mounted ntfs volume
<billy> mwalling_ ; glad to help, my hommie.
<my-kairi> auto-mounted using ntfs-3g
<my-kairi> which i installed it from automatix
<my-kairi> can it be recovered from an ntfs mounted volume?
<my-kairi> oh my oh my oh my
<Scorched> I have a kind of stupid question.  Is kernel version dependant on Ubuntu version?  I mean if I wanted to update to newest kernerl version, would it cause compatibility problems with Dapper?
<cafuego_> Scorched: yes
<michael_the_choi> eck: :set cindent
<morpheus74> I had my wireless working fine at home, but I'm now at another location and cannot get it working.  Any ideas?
<my-kairi> im dead
<billy> my-kairi:  I'm sorry but I don't know how to handle your problem.  Wish I could help more.  :(  I'm a noob myself.
<my-kairi> *sigh*
<Scorched> Are other distros the same way?
<my-kairi> its ok
<hackel> How can I stop ndiswrapper from loading at boot?  I've added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, yet it always is loaded automatically.
<my-kairi> thanx for lending out a hand tho
<cafuego_> Scorched: Utilities use for module loading and various other things would require updating too.
<billy> my-kairi:  well, sometimes we learn the hard way.  I've done the same sort of thing myself.  Don't be too hard on yourself.
<cafuego_> Scorched: Yup
<my-kairi> anyone else have any ideas?
<my-kairi> please..
<Scorched> Thanks.
<my-kairi> i know..
<my-kairi> but i cant lose this now
<cafuego_> Scorched: Feisty (out soon) will have ekrnel 2.6.20
<eck> michael_the_choi: thanks, i though that was only for c/c++
<my-kairi> i just migrated to ubuntu coz windows gave me alot of problems
<cafuego_> Scorched: You cna always *try* and see... turns out 2.6.20.3 runs OK on my Debian Sarge machine.
<Qlippoth> my-kairi: same here :p
<michael_the_choi> eck: that's what I would have thought to; but it's preventing the failed indent!
<noodles12> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Scorched> Unfortunately I have a Powerbook G4, so Feisty isn't really an option for me.
<my-kairi> heh
<xeneize> Do I need to run festy in order to use Gnome 2.18 ?
<preaction> my-kairi: to let you know, the * is globbed by Bash, so in fact what probably happened is all the files got moved to the last file in that directory. the problem is, of course, that the last file is probably not a directory
<my-kairi> all bcause of beryl
<cafuego_> Scorched: Do use `kernel-package' though.
<cafuego_> Scorched: Howso?
<michael_the_choi> eck: do you do python with it then?
<eck> michael_the_choi: a little bit, not so much recently
<my-kairi> preaction: so how to solve it?
<preaction> my-kairi: ls -lA /directory <- shows nothing?
<billy> The love of beryl is the root of many evils.
<Scorched> Official support for the PPC architecture was pulled.  I suppose there will be a Feisty community supported version though.
<cafuego_> Scorched: *after* feisty
<Scorched> I tried installing Herd 5, but I got a kernel panic.
<cafuego_> Scorched: Case in point: it runs fine on my iBook g4 :-)
<my-kairi> wait up.. i try it
<cafuego_> Scorched: Yes, kernel 2.6.20-9 is not the PPCs friend.
<cafuego_> Scorched: The latest update fixed the problem, though.
<eck> michael_the_choi: now you just need to find out how to make foldmethod=indent not suck
<Scorched> What update?
<cafuego_> Scorched: that said, just wait until feisty is stable <heh>
<michael_the_choi> eck: I'll work on that *LOL!*
<my-kairi> the /directory, i have to change to it to the directory that ie mved, right?
<my-kairi> ls: /directory: No such file or directory
<cafuego_> Scorched: I ran a debian 2.6.18 kernel for a while coz the feisty one was broken. 2.6.20-10 seems to be fine, though.
<michael_the_choi> eck: I had *something* I did a while ago that had it indenting according to python syntax- and I don't have any idea what. ;-)
<preaction> my-kairi: yes, please do
<billy> is there a shortcut to print the name of the person who last addressed you?
<arfy> hi al. Currently I'm running msn, and use it to talk to people using voice chat on msn. However, I want to be able to voice chat from linux, preferably something cross platform so my friend can just run windows. what's a recomended route?
<Scorched> I'm extremely impressed with Ubuntu's native powerbook support.
<Qlippoth> hmm, odd. i just installed the update and now i cant see my buttons ie. applications, power etc.
<preaction> arfy: skype, or maybe amsn?
<drIcX> when i tried to connect, wvdial types "no carrier" i already put carrier check = no on wvdial.conf... and still doing the same... what should i do?
<Scorched> Wireless has been the major problem.  But I've got it working mostly with the bcm43xx-fwcutter proggie.
<cafuego_> Scorched: I've made pretty bcm43xx-firmware ubuntu packages.
<docd> what was the default runlevel of ubuntu, pls?
<asc> 2
<docd> tnx
<preaction> docd: 5, but why?
<cafuego_> Tested and working with the bcm4306 I have
<preaction> no wait, 5 is restart
<Scorched> I think a problem I've had with it so far though is if I don't de-active my ethernet connection, i can't get any network response.
<cafuego_> if a bit slow sometimes
<arfy> preaction: thanks, will do some reserach in to amsn. Also 've herd that gizmo project runs on both platforms too.
<preaction> arfy: but seriously, skype rocks
<docd> so 2 is corrext?
<my-kairi> preaction:shud i change to /media/sda5/ directory?
<Maul555> where can i find a good resource on installing Radeon drivers for Edgy?
<preaction> my-kairi: yes
<my-kairi> well.. not to avail
<dudicus> WaZzzzZUp
<cafuego_> docd: 2. Changing it will not make X stop satrting at bootup.
<my-kairi> no such directory
<arfy> preaction: lol, skype is ok, especially for file transfers, compared to msn
<preaction> my-kairi: replace /directory with whatever directory you screwed up
<my-kairi> yes
<my-kairi> did dat
<preaction> my-kairi: then go one directory up
<preaction> my-kairi: why were you doing things in the terminal, anyway?
<my-kairi> ls: /mysite: No such file or directory
<docd> cafuego_: i'm not stupid. i know that. ;)
<Maul555> anyone: where can i find a good resource on installing Radeon drivers for Edgy?
<my-kairi> now i on /media
<docd> its just for startup scripts
<cafuego_> docd: just thought I'd mention it, as that's why most people want to change initdefault.
<my-kairi> now im on /media
<preaction> my-kairi: ... the complete path. the computer does not know what you mean, it does what you say
<cafuego_> docd: Aah, ok.
<Scorched> Do you know of any resolution to that cafuego?
<preaction> my-kairi: again, WHY were you doing things on the terminal?
<docd> cafuego_: no offense
<variant> my-kairi: / represents hte top of the filesystem tree
<cafuego_> Scorched: Nope.. but then I don't ever have ethernet plugged in when I sue wifi.
<newhere> hi all
<billy> !hi | newhere
<ubotu> newhere: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Scorched> Actually, it's unplugged and I still have to de-activate it
<Maul555> billy:  remember that nvidia problem the other day?
<newhere> billy: thanks
<Scorched> Maybe it's because I had it plugged in when I connected to wireless, then disconnected it.
<variant> my-kairi: what you trying to do exactly?
<cafuego_> Oddity, I've not had that problem - that I know of.
<billy> Maul555:  yeah.  what's up with your bad self?  Still playin' Sid?
<cafuego_> Scorched: You're on Dapper, right?
<newhere> billy: Would you happen to have information about getting a 3d desktop to work
<newhere> ?
<preaction> variant: my-kairi did "mv /media/sda5/www/*", and now can't find the files
<Maul555> sid?... anyways.. umm yeah..  the problem turned out to be a broken heatsink fan, lol!!!
<mon^rch> can someone help me setup sharing a dir(s) by making a symlink to a folder I want to share please???
<billy> newhere:  you should try the #ubuntu-effects channel.
<Scorched> I was on edgy, but there were a few problems I think.  Ethernet seemed kind of slow. maybe that was just servers i was trying to access though.
<newhere> ok, thanks very much
<dudicus> AHhhhhhhhHHhhHhhhhhHhHHhHHhHHH
<Scorched> so i'm on dapper now
<billy> your welcome newhere.
<Scorched> it's a shame 3d acceleration doesn't work
<cafuego_> Ok, I've only run egy and higher with wifi on the ibook...
<cosmo_> you ever spend hours trying to get something working on your computer only to finally realize the error is the one sitting in front of the keyboard? =)
<ifree> hello, i m having a problem with xp n ubuntu dual-boot
<my-kairi> ause i cant get to delete on gui
<ifree> GRUB loader doesnt show XP
<rucelle> beryl
<Maul555> anyone: where can i find a good resource on installing Radeon drivers for Edgy?
<preaction> my-kairi: "can't get to"?
<cafuego_> Scorched: I have compiz running, but it's still a bit buggy.
<newhere> whoa, that area looks deserted.
<billy> Maul555:  Sid is the name of the boy in Toy Story who liked to tear up his toys.  Broken fan eh?  Sounds like something I'd do.
<cafuego_> s/bit/lot/
<Scorched> i have a mobility 9700.  it doesn't seem to have any 3d acceleration
<newhere> billy, wtf? there's nobody there! :)
<Scorched> but did you mean compiz is runnign without 3d acceleration?
<rucelle> !beryl
<billy> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maul555> billy:  no, lol... the card came out of a computer whos hdd crashed,... it never had any vid card problems, so i didnt think to check that component...
<my-kairi> i trying to move a /www folder from an ntfs volume into /var/www
<cafuego_> Hmmno, that's not supported under Dapper.... I think the 9600 as highest. My iBook has a 9250, which does work.
<my-kairi> im trying to move a /www folder from an ntfs volume into /var/www
<newhere> ubotu: thanks anyways :)
<ifree> anyone can help me?? ^^;
<Scorched> stupid ati not releasing ppc linux drivers.
<preaction> my-kairi: you don't need to correct your spelling mistakes, and you must remember that /www is different from /media/sda5/www
<variant> my-kairi: so do mv /path/to/folder /path/to/new/folder
<bruenig> newhere, what do you mean there is no one in #ubuntu-effects, there are 93
<my-kairi> i cant do it in gui
<my-kairi> i know
<Scorched> i guess we really are a miniscue percentage of the computers though
<my-kairi> but i messed up
<my-kairi> all of the files are gone
<Scorched> ppc i mean
<my-kairi> now i cant find it
<preaction> my-kairi: why can't you do it? what is stopping you? be specific
<billy> newhere:  oh.  have you followed the howto at ubuntuforums.org ?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<preaction> !enter | my-kairi
<ubotu> my-kairi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<variant> my-kairi: please pastebin the output from "history" so we can see exactly what you did
<bruenig> my-kairi, did you overwrite them perhaps
<my-kairi> for /www, i meant its on /media/sda5/www
<Scorched> Thank you very much for your help cafuego.  I greatly appreciate it.
<my-kairi> sorry obotu
<preaction> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<my-kairi> huhu
<my-kairi> me -> total noob
<bruenig> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<preaction> !paste | my-kairi # paste the output of the "history" command
<ubotu> my-kairi # paste the output of the "history" command: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Maul555> anyone: where can i find a good resource on installing Radeon drivers for Edgy?
<Maul555> !ati
<poody> can somebody tell me how to install automatix ? their server seems to be down and i don't know if there is another way to get it ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> !nv | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: please see above
<preaction> Maul555: have you tried envy?
<Maul555> bruenig: no, ati
<preaction> !automatix | poody
<ubotu> poody: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bruenig> Maul555, it is the same factoid
<michael_the_choi> I love ubotu. :-)
<my-kairi> kairi@kairi-laptop:~$ mount
<Maul555> preaction: yeah, it didnt work at all...
* michael_the_choi hugs ubotu.
<my-kairi> /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<my-kairi> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<my-kairi> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<bruenig> !offtopic | michael_the_choi
<ubotu> michael_the_choi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<my-kairi> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<poody> oh
<my-kairi> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<preaction> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<my-kairi> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<my-kairi> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<variant> my-kairi: ff...
<my-kairi> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<my-kairi> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@60.51.153.82]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<preaction> sigh...
<ifree> anyone can help me? ^^; *this is my third time asking alr*
<poody> Thank you for the info  preaction
<billy> Maul555: Radeon x1600?
<bruenig> preaction, you gave him the pastebin and everything
<bruenig> !patience | ifree
<ubotu> ifree: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<preaction> but i said "paste" and not "pastebin"
<Maul555> billy:  radeon AIW 9600 pro
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<preaction> every time i say "paste" and not "pastebin", something bad happens
<bruenig> preaction, but you put it in the pastebin factoid
<variant> my-kairi: don't flood the channel, we told you to pastebin the output. which means put the output on a site such as rafb.net/paste
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@60.51.153.82]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<my-kairi> sorry
<asc> ifree: it helps if you say what you need help with, since few people are a repository of all human knowledge.
<tritium> my-kairi: see above ^^^
<my-kairi> okay
<my-kairi> hehe
<jZed> can not get apostrophe or double quote ... is this a known bug? what the fix?
<my-kairi> me - totally un-cool noob
<variant> lol
<ifree> asc: i alr stated early, nvm. I have problem with GRUB loader doesnt show XP... XP-ubuntu dualboot
<preaction> my-kairi: less self-deprecation, more pastebin linky
<bruenig> jZed, I don't think it is a known bug, I have had some keys go out on me in the paste, a reboot always fixed it though
<preaction> ifree: what's alr?
<preaction> ifree: did you install XP second?
<ifree> preaction: already. I have XP first
<Maul555> billy:  radeon AIW 9600 pro
<asc> ifree: Have you pastebinned your /boot/grub/*lst file?
<Maul555> me need driver instructions that are not ungood
<bruenig> !envy | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<jZed> reboot does not help, nor does the new keyboard I just bought thinking that was the problem :-)
<ifree> asc: i m totally noob. I'm new to linux, so please don't hold my inexperience against me.
<ifree> ny help would be greatly appreciated and again my apologies for my inexperience with linux, but i guess
<ifree> everyone has to start somewhere :)
<Maul555> bruenig:  NO ENVY!!!!!
<sureshot> hello i would like to know how to convert a rpm to a deb
<asc> ifree: You might have to edit it to get XP to show up... there's an example entry for windows in the file which should work.
<bruenig> !nvidia | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Maul555> bruenig:  ive been there, done that
<Maul555> bruenig: im not using an nvidia card
<my-kairi> what shud i put for the syntax
<bruenig> Maul555, so...
<Maul555> bruenig: im begining to think your a bot
<preaction> my-kairi: doesn't matter
<variant> my-kairi: mv /path/to/file /path/to/newlocation
<my-kairi> okay
<variant> nm
<billy> ifree:  try downloading the super grub disc.  it's super.  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<bruenig> !ati | Maul555 sorry this factoid is so much better than !nvidia
<ubotu> Maul555 sorry this factoid is so much better than !nvidia: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<my-kairi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10573/
<ifree> asc: okay, just get the background first okay. I have my XP on my first partition, my 2nd partiiton is my data, 3rd is my laptop build-in recovery. 4th is my ubuntu
<my-kairi> my paste -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10573/
<Maul555> wow, the bot was helpfull this time...
* Maul555 looks
<my-kairi> me <- help
<bruenig> my-kairi, you need to do sudo mv
<variant> my-kairi: lol
<asc> ifree: Okay, what you need to do is 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/*lst' in a terminal to open it writeable.
<variant> my-kairi: type ls /media/sda5/www
<preaction> my-kairi: what's in: ls -l /var/www ?
<Scorched> does apt-get/synaptic compile the packages it downloads, or are they just binaries?
<bruenig> Maul555, you realize they are the same factoid yet you still complain when I use !nvidia instead of !ati, why?
<preaction> Scorched: binaries
<ifree> asc: pardon my inexperience again, i invoke the cmd line console by alt+f12, then tupe in sudo gedit /boot/grub/*lst is it?
<Maul555> because, it should be !vid-driver or something if thats the case
<Scorched> can you use a flag to tell them to compile?
<ifree> asc: i m not very used to cmd line
<FarrisG> Any help figuring out why mounting a share from a Windows 2003 box via fstab using smbfs or cifs is so slow?
<Scorched> or is there not point to compile?
<blanky> ifree: yeah, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> ifree, if you are in gnome, you can just go to applications>accessories>terminal
<bruenig> or is f12 a builtin shortcut for that
<preaction> Scorched: no. you can apt-get source, and apt-get build-dep thought
<asc> ifree: That should do it.  I'm not sure about the alt-F12, but it's also in the applications menu somewhere.
<ifree> bruenig: that's very clear
<Scorched> is there any advantage?  i used to use gentoo, guess i have some mentality left from that.
<ifree> okay, after that, am i set n done? ^^
<my-kairi> nothing
<sureshot> how do i add all the repos to my list so i can search out what i need
<preaction> Scorched: no advantage whatsoever
<Scorched> alrighty. thx.
<bruenig> Scorched, unless you really know what you are doing, you don't get any advantage compiling them.
<asc> ifree: not quite yet.  We need to add an entry.
<preaction> !multiverse | sureshot
<ubotu> sureshot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<my-kairi> no folder that i have mved
<variant> my-kairi: hmm
<preaction> !easysource | sureshot
<ubotu> sureshot: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sureshot> thanks man
<asc> ifree: Scroll down toward the bottom. there'll be a list of boot entries, below a line that reads "## ## End Default Options ##"
<Administrator> could anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10574/
<variant> my-kairi: who told you to run that? grep -b .search-text. /dev/sda5 > *.*
<my-kairi> only apache folder
<billy> sorry Maul555.  I couldn't find anything useful regarding installing those specific drivers.
<mon^rch> how do I make a symlink for a folder for everybody to access... but read only, please???
<asc> ifree: You need to add four lines in it, probably below the entry for Ubuntu.
<mr_grump5> getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10574/
<Comrade_Sergei> where are the ubuntu font files?\
<asc> ifree: Hm, they don't like pasting stuff... trying to put in pastebin.
<variant> my-kairi: i think that might have consigned the files to oblivion
<bruenig> mon^rch, whether it can be read by others will be defined by what you are linking it to
<ifree> asc: thx, may i know wat r the four lines?
<my-kairi> :-O
<my-kairi> oh
<my-kairi> my
<my-kairi> god
<mon^rch> can you help me please?
<my-kairi> pinch me
<bruenig> !enter | seriously my-kairi
<ubotu> seriously my-kairi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<variant> my-kairi: lemmy check.. seems like it though
<Maul555> billy:  its ok, i found something
<asc> ifree: just a second, pastebin wants me to enable javascript
<estupendocero> I used the "disks" dialog under the "administration" menu to format my primary slave HDD, and now I can't write to it or modify the permissions. It has an "unknown" owner and group. How do I access it?
<billy> Maul555:  Oh sweet.  Glad to hear.
<my-kairi> no.. say it isn so
<my-kairi> please
<Maul555> billy: thx tho...
<my-kairi> i need all the files back
<bruenig> estupendocero, you can't modify them with sudo chmod, or sudo chown?
<my-kairi> oh pleaseee
<asc> ifree: Oh, well.  The lines are as follows:
<billy> Maul555: i do what I can with my limited experience.  Google Linux is my main muscle.
<my-kairi> help me
<asc> title		Windown XP
<asc> root		(hd0,0)
<asc> makeactive
<asc> chainloader +1
<my-kairi> or il be in vain
<mr_grump5> i tried to distribution upgrade...it  pops this error on boot up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10574/
<variant> my-kairi: seriously, why did you run grep -b .search-text. /dev/sda5 > *.* ?? what were you possibly hoping to acheive?
<bruenig> estupendocero, if you formatted it, doesn't that mean nothing is on it
<Comrade_Sergei> where are the ubuntu font files?\
<estupendocero> bruenig, oooooh yeah, sudo!
<asc> Windown==Windows, but you can name it whatever you want.
<nipplesrulz> mneptok still having trouble
<billy> my-kairi:  just try to relax.  breathe in through your nose, and out through your mouth.  Trust me, it helps.
<variant> my-kairi: just restore from your backup *smirk*
<Maul555> billy: i live on google, i guess i entered a bad search term or something, it just wasnt helping me out just now lol
<estupendocero> durr durr durr sorry
<variant> mr_grump5: i know, it's not funny really but you should have been more carefull
<nipplesrulz> just went to frys to get an 80 pin connector cable.. hopefully thats my real problem with the hdd's
<my-kairi> dat is my backup
<bruenig> Comrade_Sergei, I am going to go out on a limb here and say /usr/share/fonts
<billy> Maul555:  didn't find anything either, for Edgy at least.
<Comrade_Sergei> lol
<variant> my-kairi: what kind of files was it?
<ifree> asc: there is some missing character i cant see.. may u provide the pastebin page ? (even though i have no idea wat it is)
<preaction> my-kairi: you were doing a destructive read from a backup...
<my-kairi> files and folders
* preaction decides to not add fuel to the fire
<my-kairi> html n php
<Maul555> billy:  at least im not crazy then...
<jZed> well apparently others have had the apostrophe problem (shows a dead acute instead of apostrophe) ... the fix is xmodmap -e "keycode 48 = apostrophe quotedbl"
<my-kairi> codeigniter
<mr_grump5> variant:any ideas>?
<variant> my-kairi: well, that would be very hard to recover.. especially at this late stage
<my-kairi> i design websites
<asc> ifree: I pasted my entire file and it let me.  The example you're looking for is lines 121 through 124
<my-kairi> :((
<asc> ifree: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10576/
<bruenig> my-kairi, hopefully you had a backup, backups are good
<variant> my-kairi: name one of the files that is no longer there
<variant> my-kairi: give me the name
<ifree> asc: thank you very much. anything else, after saving this entry?
<my-kairi> actually.. it folders
<asc> ifree: You might also want to write the windows entry down somewhere.  It tents to remove it when the kernel gets upgraded.
<asc> *tends
<preaction> variant, my-kairi: why didn't line 35 do what you wanted it to?
<my-kairi> theres alot of folders in www
<mr_grump5> could anyone help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10574/
<variant> preaction: because he was not root
<my-kairi> preaction
<my-kairi> i dont know
<preaction> variant: line 35 has Sudo...
<variant> preaction: ah, he used sudo
<my-kairi> dats what freaks me
<Enron> does bacon hang in here
<my-kairi> it just standstill there
<my-kairi> then i pressed ctrl c
<ifree> asc: okay, copied down. Is that all?
<asc> ifree: That should do it, with any luck.  Just save and reboot.  Oh, and you might want to change line 21 - put a # before 'hiddenmenu' and it will show the list of boot options each time.
<preaction> my-kairi: Why would you do that?
<billy> mr_grump5 : did you compile a kernel from source, perhaps?
<FlyingSquirrel31> What do I have to do to configure apache2 to work behind NAT?
<Kevad> Howdy.  I just upgraded my laptop to edgy and now I find that after I wake it up from sleep the audio device is in use.  Any idea why?
<preaction> my-kairi: it was working and you stopped it!
<my-kairi> preaction:what do u mean?
<asc> It's not that important, just a little more convenient.
<my-kairi> no i doesnt
<variant> my-kairi: lol, when it was "standing still" it was moving the files.. probably some of them are now stored in /var/www/
<my-kairi> i waited like forever
<variant> my-kairi: so now run ls /var/www
<preaction> my-kairi: what does "like forever" mean?
<my-kairi> i have done ls /var/www
<my-kairi> nothing is there
<preaction> my-kairi: sudo ls /var/www how about
<ifree> acs: thank you very much acs. I am deeply appreciated.
<variant> my-kairi: did it prompt you for your password?
<ifree> asc: Probably, i will go back if anything goes wrong.
<tues> soooo uh which is more fun/ better on ubuntu beryl or xgl/compiz?
<variant> tues: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<asc> ifree: Good luck.  I'll be here for a while, in case it doesn't work quite right.
<billy> tues: never used xgl/compiz, but ubuntu beryl is sweet.
<my-kairi> only this appear -> apache2-default  application  CodeIgniter  joomla  test.php
<mr_grump5> billy:i tried a distribution upgrade to fiesty fawn..with 1 min remaining some my system had a restart..now i have endup with these
<c0nv1ct> tues: aiglx/compix is good too :)
<variant> my-kairi: then thats all thats left
* Maul555 hates dialup...
<my-kairi> ive entered the password
<c0nv1ct> tues: xgl hogged resources on my box, aiglx is smooth with my nvidia card
* my-kairi *sobs*
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me cron a job ... not sure how to do it
<variant> my-kairi: sorry, if you don't have a backup its your own fault basically
<tues> either of you can say one will be less likly t fuck up everything ive done here?
<my-kairi> yeah
* Maul555 has 5 computers using 1 dialup connection....
<my-kairi> i know
<mneptok> !ohmy > tues
<my-kairi> thot it could be recovered after mv
<Comrade_Sergei> whats the command to move a file in terminal?
<variant> Comrade_Sergei: mv
<my-kairi> wishfull thinking
<bruenig> Comrade_Sergei, mv
<ifree> asc: i m using my sch comp rite now. my laptop s at home >.<
<billy> mr_grump5:  you cannot load your older kernels?
<variant> Comrade_Sergei: mv /from /to
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, yeah what are you doing
<my-kairi> seriously, is there no way to recover it again?
<ifree> asc: anyway, thanks again. Probably bug you tomorrow =)
<Comrade_Sergei> varient where do i put the file into there?
<mr_grump5> billy:the older kernal boots and after login it turns blank
<Yggdrasil> i have a small script . that turns off my network card and turns it back on. i would like to do it every 16 minutes
<Yggdrasil> 15
<asc> ifree: Ah, righto.  Well, there's always somebody in here who'll know how do do that.
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, does it require root
<Yggdrasil> yes
<my-kairi> y does this hav to happen to me??
<billy> mr_grump5: can you boot into recovery mode?
<my-kairi> curse u bill gates!!
<variant> my-kairi: probably you could get parts of most of the files back but possibly not with the file names and probably not all of them.. the longer the partition is mounted the less likely it is
<mr_grump5> ye
<cyrenity> please recommend me a gfx card for my feisty desktop
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, ok what is the path to the script
<cyrenity> the one i have doesnt work ..
<mr_grump5> billy:on pld kernal yes
<my-kairi> ill condemn u for eternity!
<adjioev> I'm trying to download photos from my camera Canaon Ixus, and i get following error: "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.". Any ideas?
<cyrenity> its Nvidia riva/tnt
<Yggdrasil> /home/yggdrasil/netrestart.sh
<mneptok> cyrenity: USA?
<variant> my-kairi: i asked you to do something which you have not yet done anyway
<cyrenity> yeah
<mr_grump5> billy:on old kernal am able to login
<my-kairi> yes variant
<mneptok> cyrenity: AGP or PCI?
<my-kairi> what was it
<variant> my-kairi: tell me the unique name of one of the files that you were trying to move
<cyrenity> AGP
<my-kairi> i cant think straight
<mneptok> cyrenity: stand by
<cyrenity> ok
<my-kairi> okay
<Yggdrasil> bruenig if you want u can pm me.
<my-kairi> as far as i rmember
<my-kairi> they r folders
<my-kairi> myipo
<Beta-guy> I really stuck how do I configure eth1 to use inet?
<my-kairi> mysites
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, do gksu gedit /etc/crontab and add the following line before the # at the end: 0,15,30,45 * * * * root /home/yggdrasil/netrestart.sh
<variant> my-kairi: please don't press return liket hat..
<my-kairi> err.. like what?
<billy> mr_grump5:  I'm not sure how to clear the incomplete kernel from your system, but, if I were you, I'd simply login to the old kernel, wipe the incomplete kernel off of the grub menu, and retry upgrading to Feisty, if you're still amind to do it?
<variant> my are you root now?
<my-kairi> u mean, type in 1 line?
<bulmer> Beta-guy: whats an inet?
<variant> my-kairi: correct
<my-kairi> yes i am
<mneptok> cyrenity: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127128
<Beta-guy> ipv4
<variant> my-kairi: so run updatedb
<my-kairi> i am root and proud of it
<variant> my-kairi: and let it finnish
<my-kairi> okay wait up
<cyrenity> thanks
<bruenig> my-kairi, yeah you see where prancing around as root got you
<Yggdrasil> breunig gksu ?
<my-kairi> running.. please wait
<bulmer> Beta-guy: whats the problem using network-manager?
<my-kairi> what else shud i be when i hav beryl theme inside?
<Yggdrasil> bruenig gksu ? command not found.
<mr_grump5> billy:how to wipe off  incomplete kernal?
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, do you have a gui?
<mneptok> cyrenity: affordable, will work with the nVidia binary GeForce drivers, and is passively cooled. :)
<stb> i've found keeping up an ubuntu box is too simple
<Yggdrasil> no
<Beta-guy> where can I find network-manager?
<Maul555> mr_grump5:  get a damp cloth and some windex...
<my-kairi> prancing is the best way to express it
<variant> stb: yes, a little boring
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, ok sudo nano /etc/crontab and then add that line
<cyrenity> oh tahts cool
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, or vim
<Yggdrasil> ahh ok
<Yggdrasil> gotcha
<bruenig> whatever
<my-kairi> variant:it done
<Comrade_Sergei> how do i login as root?
<Comrade_Sergei> i know its possible
<billy> mr_grump5:  I'm not sure how to clean it from your system, but to get it off of the grub menu, open the menu.lst using `sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst`, find the name of the kernel and simple delete that entire section.
<variant> my-kairi: now run slocate myipo
<bruenig> !sudo | Comrade_Sergei you shouldn't but...
<ubotu> Comrade_Sergei you shouldn't but...: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Maul555> Comrade_Sergei:  just use sudo
<variant> my-kairi: assuming myipo is one of the folder names
<mneptok> cyrenity: Windows will also be a lot snappier with that card
<cyrenity> :)
<my-kairi> shud i change to / first?
<Comrade_Sergei> bruenig the sheer size of the command makes me want to just login as root is it possible
<variant> my-kairi: no
<billy> Comrade_Sergei:  there is no root login with Ubuntu.  You can reconfigure your system to do this, but it isn't advisable.
<my-kairi> okay
<stb> variant, so now what
<bruenig> Comrade_Sergei, what command?
<variant> stb: for what?
<mr_grump5> billy:ok
<Yggdrasil> bruenig done
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, ok should be set
<Maul555> cyrenity:  you want a snappy computer get ram, nothing else will make it snappy...  now, games is a diff story tho..
<stb> variant: i've had as much fun as beryl will let me
<Comrade_Sergei> bruenig sudo mv powertab.ttf /home/andrew/wine/drive_c/ProgramFiles/Power TabSoftware/Power Tab Editor1.7 /usr/share/fonts/wine
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, syntax there is pretty self explanatory
<billy> mr_grump5: personally, I would wait until Feisty is officially released.  But that's just one noob's two cents.
<variant> stb: why are you telling me?
<my-kairi> only got this -> /home/kairi/.nautilus/metafiles/ftp:%2F%2Fmyipo@myipo.citranet.com.my:21%2Fmadno.xml /home/kairi/.nautilus/metafiles/ftp:%2F%2Fmyipo@myipo.citranet.com.my:21.xml /home/kairi/myipo-madno.zip
<Yggdrasil> ok gotcha so just add it to the crontab file , no need to relead anything ?
<stb> variant, this isn't tech support?
<cyrenity> u r right
<Yggdrasil> gee thanks
<kraypius> is it safe to allocate some free space from my ntfs patition to my ext3?
<bruenig> Comrade_Sergei, why are there two locations?
<quietFrank> hi all ... Im running a fresh install of edgy and have a dell widescreen monitor which I am having trouble configuring. I have 915resolution installed and its not listing my resolution
<variant> my-kairi: is that one of the files?
<my-kairi> nope
<XxTRAINEExX> my apologies if I am asking out of turn... But does anyone know where network manager is located?  I have read about 40 articles on how to get my card to support WPA and it says use network manager. I checked in "add/remove programs" and its checked as if its installed... but i cant get in it
<variant> my-kairi: anything to do with it at all?
<Comrade_Sergei> bruenig i need to move it there to use power  tab editor via wine
<phewl> Maul555, i have 1024mb of ram and my rig isnt snappy
<mr_grump5> billy:i think it wan't the bug in fiesty...my UPS was faulty and restarted my system..
<Maul555> phewl:  then you have a different problem
<quietFrank> I have tried most of the things in the forums and all seem to result in a broken x
<mikefoo> hey guys when switching out memory, and on power up of computer, system beeping and not booting, usually incompatible memory issue?
<Comrade_Sergei> breunig and since that font dir is owned by root i need sudo
<my-kairi> thats my previous backup of ONE of the missing folders, and an ftp thingy
<billy> quietFrank:  I'm not able to achieve my monitor's optimum resolution either.  Sometimes we just have to deal with what we're given.  :)
<mneptok> Maul555: a better video card certainly improves the performance of the GUI
<phewl> Maul555, whats my problem ?
<Maul555> phewl:  unless you are putting that computer under extraordinary stresses, you dont need any more ram
<variant> my-kairi: so, you at least have backups of some of the stuff?
<my-kairi> yup
<phewl>  21:38:52 up 5 days,  4:56,  3 users,  load average: 2.51, 2.46, 2.05
<Maul555> phewl:  give me info
<my-kairi> but dat one has already obsolete
<billy> mr_grump5:  yes, you're probably right.  That last post was just my opinion about distro upgrading at this early hour.  :)
<quietFrank> billy: really, its pretty badly stretched
<bruenig> Comrade_Sergei, ok but on that command are you trying to move the first two things to the third thing or what?
<variant> my-kairi: great, all is not lost. unfortunatly the main folder is gone by the looks of things
<variant> my-kairi: forever
<Maul555> hardware/software/whats slow/when
<phewl> its a 3.0 ghz p4 radeon 9600 pro vid card abit mobo
<billy> quietFrank:  what resolution is it running currently?
<my-kairi> *sigh*
<Comrade_Sergei> no the powertab.tff to the wine fonts from the powertab dir
<Maul555> phewl:  im running a 9600 pro, lol
<phewl> lol
<my-kairi> the weird thing is
<billy> my-kairi:  in through the nose, out through the mouth.
<quietFrank> a very stretched 1280x1024
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: there should be an icon in your notificaton area (near the date/time at top right)- might look like a computer
<bruenig> Comrade_Sergei, are you inside the powertab dir when you are making that command or not
<quietFrank> should be 1680x1050
<my-kairi> when the mv happens, there only one folder left
<Comrade_Sergei> bruenig yes
<my-kairi> seems like the folder were intact
<variant> my-kairi: what?
<Yggdrasil> bruenig how can i tell if its doing it ?
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: thanks for the response... i see the little blinking computers like a network connection icon... i click it but there is nothing in here about creating a new network or WPA configuration
<bruenig> Comrade_Sergei, then sudo mv powertab.ttf /usr/share/fonts/wine
<billy> quietFrank:  fresh install?  have you `sudo apt-get upgrade` 'ed yet?
<Comrade_Sergei> oh lol
<my-kairi> theres still a folder exists in /media/sda5/www/
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, don't know what your script does
<homie> i've got a problem with dvd playback, probably anybody of you guys seen seen this before.. vlc (as well as mplayer and gxine) start playing the movie, but the sound has glitches and the image is constantly torn and shuffled; mplayer says that the vob is encrypted and that i need a libdvdcss library; how do i know that i actually have it? no signs of it in package manager :/
<variant> my-kairi: and it's empty?
<my-kairi> its /yui folder
<phewl> Maul555, whats my problem ?
<Yggdrasil> ok thanks
<quietFrank> yeah
<my-kairi> oh
<Yggdrasil> its jsut ifupdown eth0 && ifup eth0 btw
<my-kairi> my
<my-kairi> god
<Maul555> phewl:  whats slow tho
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, if you could tell from that syntax, it will run it at 0 15 30 and 45 past the hour so be looking around then
<variant> my-kairi: thats because you ctrl c'd the mv command before it finnished
<my-kairi> variant
<Yggdrasil> ifdown even
<my-kairi> I LOVE YOU!
<Yggdrasil> ok cool thanks
<my-kairi> no
<my-kairi> its not dat
<phewl> most games
<bruenig> !enter | my-kairi for the love of god
<ubotu> my-kairi for the love of god: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phewl> desktop
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: that's probably the network monitor applet.  when you click on it is the window title "Connection Properties:..."?
<my-kairi> when i did the mv, i didnt ctrl c it
<asc> homie: You need to install it, it doesn't come with Ubuntu.  The VLC project has it in their repositories; if you add them to your repository list, you'll be able to install it from Synaptic.
<my-kairi> hahahahahaha
<my-kairi> it was moved in the yui folder all along!!!
<my-kairi> hahahahahaha
<quietFrank> billy, I have tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it just broke x :)
<variant> lol
* my-kairi prancing!
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: yes its connection properties
<Joshooa> !java
<billy> quietFrank:  you're working with a fresh install of Edgy right?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<asc> homoe: be advised that libdvdcss is illegal in the US due to the **** stupid DMCA.
<homie> asc, thankey! and, pardon the lame question, how do i add them to my repository?
<mistone> THIS IS MADNESS THIS IS BLASTFAMY THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Maul555> phewl:  if your running ubuntu on a very new mobo, then there may be some sort of "generic" chipset driver or something that its making due with thats slowing you down..  Ive got 700 something megs on a PIII  and its snappy...
<Yggdrasil> bruenig..  http://valdez.bz/Gallery/albums/album06/100_0475.jpg i think the network card is malfunctioning after about 1.5 years in the elements....
<asc> *homie
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: so the network monitor is not up here it seems
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: ok, that's not networkmanager.  open a terminal and do a 'ps auxw | grep nm-applet' to see if its running
<bruenig> Yggdrasil, yeah that is not something I would recommend
<asc> homie: Hmm, give me a second to work on that one.
<bruenig> duct tape looks good though
<Yggdrasil> whats that ?
<Yggdrasil> thanks haha
<homie> asc, sure
<phewl> !chispet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chispet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Yggdrasil> bruenig , it was fin until i forgot to tie it down one day in a huge windstorm
<Alysum> hi how can I make my fonts use the default of every application? e.g. thunderbird
<Yggdrasil> fell about 5 feet
<Marupa> Is there a program that would take esd->shoutcast?
<Maul555> : /
<variant> mistone: was there any need for that?
<my-kairi> variant
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: what am i looking for in the response
<my-kairi> thanx man
<Yggdrasil> thanks for the help though i think i can ge a nother year and half out of it
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: i got lots back :) dont want to flood the channel with it
<variant> my-kairi: yw
<billy> quietFrank:  has your fresh install gone through it's "automatic update" yet, to your knowledge?
<Maul555> phewl: you still havent told me what runs slow.. Is it evertying, certian apps, what?
<my-kairi> but why cant i see it in search?
<my-kairi> its wierd
<phewl> everything
<quietFrank> billy, yep
<Maul555> phewl: how slow is slow...
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: put it on a pastebin?
<my-kairi> it shudve showed it in search or ls, right?
<luvkit> Umm... I'm not sure when to jump in, but I'll just give it a go.
<phewl> 5 secs to open apps
<luvkit> I'm new to Ubuntu.  So new, I haven't actually used it.
<luvkit> I was looking for some help getting it running.
<Maul555> phewl:  like what kind of apps?
<Maul555> phewl:  depending on the app, 5 seconds doesnt sound overly unreasonable
<bruenig> !justask | luvkit
<ubotu> luvkit: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<b00gz> Anyone know of imaging software that will create a full system image while the system is booted up and running?
<Maul555> phewl: also, what is your hdd?
<homie> asc, seems to be done through System -- Software sources, "repositories" in package manager leads to there..
<billy> quietFrank:  what video card are you using?
<phewl> i got 2 80 gigs and 1 40
<bruenig> b00gz, you can use dd if you want
<bruenig> !backup | b00gz
<ubotu> b00gz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bruenig> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<asc> homie: Okay, it looks like this should work -- start Synaptic, go to settings->repositories->third party and click the 'add' button.  In the blank, paste the line 'deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main'.  It's actually a repository for Debian, but it works with Ubuntu.  You can also use the guide at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/, but I'm not familiar with that repository (VLC
<asc> I trust).
<luvkit> okay, I've downloaded the iso file from the ubuntu website, but when I try to boot from the CD it doesn't work.  It boots back to windows.
<my-kairi> heh
<Maul555> phewl:  are they high speed drives, normal ,or slow.. ex:  5400rpm, 7200, rpm, 10000+?
<phewl> 7200
* my-kairi still prancing..
<bruenig> luvkit, did you set your bios to boot from cd
<luvkit> I've even disabled my hard drive so it wont.
<luvkit> Yes.
<homie> asc k, thanks a lot :)
<bruenig> luvkit, you obviously didn't disable your harddrive or windows wouldn't boot
<asc> homie: then I guess hit the 'reload' button and search for the lib
<phewl> =] 
<Maul555> phewl:   you cannot wait 5 measly seconds?
<billy> luvkit:  did you run an md5sum?  (sorry if that's already been asked)
<bruenig> luvkit, does it pause for a second as if it is reading the cd and then move on or does it just go as normal
<b00gz> bruenig, Thanks!
<Maul555> lol
<phewl> lol
<quietFrank> billy, umm that where im not so sure how do I find out ?
<phewl> im just saying shit ran faster in winBLOWS =/
<luvkit> I did disable it.  I went back and turned it on because it said there was no Operating System.
<luvkit> I have not run md5sum
<mistone> omg my moniter is twitching out
<Maul555> i guess i cang help you, im running ubuntu with a quarter of the ram, off a 4500rpm laptop hdd, and an old athlon xp...
<billy> quietFrank:  there's a command to display the video card only, but I cannot remember it.  Pastebin the output of the command `lspci` for me.  do you know how to use pastebin?
<luvkit> Oddly, the CD is recognized when I run it in virtual pc, but it hasn't actually gotten to the desktop
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: do i just post the link here for you?
<oorza> can someone help me get mpd to work with dmix?
* bruenig leaves
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: yep
<oorza> I have it set to output to dmix and my .asoundrc is correct
<oorza> every other program that isn't mpd works great
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10578/
<billy> luvkit: it's always a good idea to check the md5sum of a large download.  if I were you, I would double check it against the official md5sum, just to be sure.
<quietFrank> billy, just looked at the device manager says Intel 82865G Integrated graphics controlor
<luvkit> @bruenig: It did pause, but nothing happened.
<my-kairi> ermn
<luvkit> billy, I can find that on the ubuntu website, right?
<quietFrank> billy, its a dell box
<witless> anyone care to recommend a good chess program for ubuntu?  player against computer?
<my-kairi> can i ask app based questions here?
<Marupa> I'm trying to make a 'virtual DJ' speak what I tell it to in a text editor.  Are there any text editors that have a 'speak text' feature?
<billy> quietFrank:  excellent.  and when your reconfigured the Xserver, you selected one of the drivers that began with "i", correct?  Like i810, or something?
<arrenlex> my-kairi: You can ask anything ubuntu-related. :)
* Maul555 drinks another beer
<my-kairi> okay
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: hm, looks good. the line with 'nm-applet --sm-disable' indicates that it is running
<luvkit> I join Maul555
<my-kairi> err..
<quietFrank> billy, yep
<billy> luvkit:  yes.  the md5sums are almost always located immediately next to the download itself.  sometimes it's at the very top of a very long file list.  just look carefully; they're nearly always included.
<my-kairi> what was it dat i want to ask
<quietFrank> billy, i810
<my-kairi> damn
<Maul555> luvkit: use "/me <text>" to do that
<mr_grump5> billy:still around>?
<AzMoo> Is there a way I can allow a user to mount a samba share? It tells me that smbmnt must be setuid root for users to mount it, but when I set smbmnt as setuid root, it tells me smb based programs must not be set to setuid root, and my connection fails.
<my-kairi> ah yes
<billy> mr_grump5: yes.  I'm still here.  How is everything?
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: but there isnt an icon in the top right of the screen... all i see is a battery, network disconnected icon, network connected icon, speaker, green stack, and red power
<my-kairi> kiba-dock
<my-kairi> how do i manage it?
<bhavi> I am not able to open my PGP keys
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: (smacks forehead) actually there are some additional configuration steps required for network manager.  Check this page under "Configuring Devices" - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<joincamp> i got disconnected, did anyone say anything to me
<Joshooa> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bhavi> Pls help
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: If you don't see the Network Manager icon you may need to add the Notification Area to your panel
<mr_grump5> billy:i was googling regarding the error..i end up with this...can help me comprehend thia solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364002&highlight=kernel-panic
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: i just saw that part... give me a minute to read i will be right back
<my-kairi> ermnn
<bhavi> hello
<luvkit> "/me i join Maul555"
<my-kairi> any beryl-based question allowed in here?
<a_ty> anybody can help to configuration 3D vga card client edubuntu
<Maul555> no :
<Maul555> i mean, no '
<buuyo> If I installed ubuntu-server i386 and I could have installed ubuntu-server for EM64T, is ther a way to fix that without reinstalling from scratch? ex, apt-get distupgrade style or something on a new repo
<Maul555> grr "
<luvkit> I'm not sure what thatwas supposed to do
<buuyo> or would it be easier to reinstall?
<h1st0> a-atwood1home: what kind of card?
* Maul555 says that you need to use /me
<EADG>  Marupa: Festival is a text to speech program, but command line only. If you are running KDE there is a front end you can istall KTTSMGSR
<bhavi> hello
<my-kairi> Maul555:me?
<arrenlex> my-kairi: People are more knowledgeable about beryl in #ubuntu-effects
<billy> quietFrank:  not really sure.  are other resolutions just as stretched?
<my-kairi> thanx arrenlex
<Maul555> "/me says this"
<bhavi> pls help
* Maul555 says this
<billy> mr_grump5:  i'll have a look at that.
<Marupa> eadg k, installed.  I recall a text editor that had a keyboard shortcut to run it through kttsd...which was it?
<Marupa> kate?
<joincamp> i am getting ssh connection refused when i try to use my public address.  I am very sure that I have the port forwarded correctly, but do not know that much about ssh config (do i have to change something in sshd_config?)  can anyone help    it works on the lan
<quietFrank> billy, yeah ... if I edit xorg.conf and only have the 1680x1050 it just gives an error screen
<b00gz> What is the command to list all of the hard drives your system sees?
<Maul555> dont use quotations, just start it with /me
<EADG> Marupa: Kate, yes, I believe so.
<arrenlex> b00gz: fdisk -l
<quietFrank> billy, thanks for your help, will keep playing
<Marupa> ok.  Second part of the question...
* luvkit says I join in yet another beer.  Totally new to this thing.  Trying to figure it out as I go.
<a_ty> my card ATI RODEON 9000 pro, S3 Trio 3D, Matrox dual head, Nvidia legacy
<quietFrank> just gonna reload x see how that goes
<arrenlex> !who | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<billy> quietFrank:  what about selecting someting like 1280x760 (or thereabouts). Does that lead to a stretched screen?
<bhavi> hello cant create pgp keys.. anyone please help
<quietFrank> billy, will try that too
<Marupa> I've tried ALSA, dmix and ESD, but NONE of them are able to play more than one thing at the same time.  And I dont konw why.
<Maul555> wtf
<Maul555> WTGFD!!!!!
<bhavi> hello
<Maul555> !who | arrenlex
<ubotu> arrenlex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bhavi> anyone there?
<Maul555> !who | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<billy> quietFrank:  i can't achieve my best resolution either and I too have a widescreen and a i810 driver.  Hmmm.........
<Maul555> !whois
<EADG> Marupa: I can't use festival if playing an mp3/movie either. I can't tell you why.. I'm still pretty much a noob.
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<arrenlex> billy: You'll need 915resolution to access resolutions that don't seem to be available.
<arrenlex> !915resolution | billy
<ubotu> billy: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Maul555> !askjeeves
<Marupa> I can't play two mp3s together, or anything.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about askjeeves - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Marupa> nothing plays simultaneously.
<arrenlex> !botabuse > Maul555
<wasabi> So has anything changed with regards to ATI drivers and aiglx or such lately? As in, did ATI release a wokring driver yet?
<luvkit> !tab
<Maul555> !botacide
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hsss> how do i run rhythmbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botacide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> wasabi: ati supports xgl. They will not support aiglx. They are two competing mechanisms which do the same thing.
<billy> thanks arrenlex.  did you read that quietFrank?
<Maul555> ubotu: you hope you never know anything about botacide...
<EADG> Marupa: never tried 2 mp3's at the same time... lemme check it out.
<my-kairi> variant
<my-kairi> r u still there
<mon^rch> my ubuntu seems to be locking up *crashing* what do I do? where do I look?
<mEck0> is Gedit written with GTK+?
<wasabi> arrenlex: I know what they are. Was just wondering if ATI every made "shit work right".
<cyris> mon^rch log files
<bhavi> hello whats the damn hell support channel is this? I am going to complain to cotzee director of canonical and ubuntu distribution manager
<wasabi> fglrx has never been stable.
<Maul555> mon^rch:  when does it crash? and how does it crash, does if freeze or what
<mon^rch> where?
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: it says i need to reboot.... i will be back
<h1st0> a_ty: and you want to set up all those cards?
<hsss> i dont find rhthmbox
<mon^rch> it freezez
<luvkit> !ubotu are you a bot?
<Maul555> mon^rch:  it freezes when
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hsss> i dont find rhythmbox
<luvkit> AWESOME!
<arrenlex> wasabi: What do you need aiglx for that xgl won't give you?
<mon^rch> Im multitasking... running an ftp gui. etc
<bhavi> HELLO DAMN PEOPLE....
<hsss> how do i burn cd
<bimberi> !attitude | bhavi
* h1st0 my ears
<ubotu> bhavi: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<a_ty> yes for my client edubuntu
<arrenlex> !attitude | bhavi
<billy> mr_grump5:  we've already erased the new kernel listing in the grub menu haven't we?
<arrenlex> Aw, bimberi beat me to it. xD
<EADG> Marupa: Got 2 mp3 playing same time via command line.
<Maul555> mon^rch:  are you sure the system is stable.. have you been tweaking any processor or ram settings???  know you have good ram?  was any graphics intensive apps running when it happens?
<h1st0> a_ty: follow the instructions from nvidia
<h1st0> a_ty: ermm from ubotu
<h1st0> !ati | a_ty
<ubotu> a_ty: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bimberi> arrenlex: ;)
<luvkit> !ubotu you are freakin' bot!  Awesome.
<h1st0> !nvidia | a_ty
<arrenlex> !botabuse > luvkit
<billy> hsss:  load the CD into the tray.  it ought to appear on your desktop.  right click whatever file you want to burn and select "burn to disc".
* Maul555 tears ubotu a new one... RIP, TEAR, CRACK...
<h1st0> a_ty: the binarydriver page will show you how to install 3d support
* Maul555 sees smoke rising....
<EADG> Marupa: 1st- mpg123 song.mp3 &
* Maul555 backs away slowly like he had nothing to do with it
<a_ty> my means for edubuntu client
<luvkit> !arrenlex sorry, I've just never used IRC before.  I had no idea it had bots mixed in.
<EADG> Marupa: 2nd mpg123 song2.mp3
<mon^rch> no, nothing special. I was running about four different apps on different desktops. that's about it
<Marupa> EADG:  Alsa or ESD?
<EADG> Alsa
<Marupa> Do you think you could guide me through fixing alsa?
<h1st0> a_ty: yeah
<bhavi> ATTITUDE? I have asked a problem and waiting forf a reply from 15 mins Is this the way you guys tereat people?
<XenSA> ubuntu-za
<h1st0> a_ty: click on the link from ubotu
<my-kairi> my bad
<billy> hsss:  u there?
<adjioev> I'm trying to download photos from my camera Canaon Ixus, and i get following error: "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.". Any ideas?
<Hyper-coo> oh lord finally
<Maul555> mon^rch:  also, you may want to check the fans in your case...  your processor or gfx fan, or case fans may have gone out causing things to overheat and freeze up
<arrenlex> bhavi: The way we treat people is that we answer their questions of we know the answer. If we haven't answered your question, we don't know the answer. Come back later or try on the forums. Don't be a troll.
<jlowell> hi folks, anyone running ubuntu on a turion x2?
<EADG> Marupa: I honestly wouldn't know where to start. A more experianced user will have to sound off on that.
<billy> Marupa:  sudo alsaconf.
<billy> Marupa:  that doesn't work for everyone.  works for me though.  tell me if it returns command not found.
<Marupa> billy: command not found.
<Hyper-coo> I'm trying to install ubuntu amd64 6.10 using the livecd and it stops during fsck any one know if this is typical?
<my-kairi> any other alternative beryl-based rooms?
<mon^rch> no overheating... all my fans are "reasonably" clean and I keep the sid of my case open to cool it off because I have two hard disks
<b00gz> What is the command from CLI to use free / used space on a hard drive?
<bhavi> OK.... How to become a member of ubuntu member team?
<buuyo> b00gz: df -h
<billy> Marupa:  do you simply have no sound?
<Marupa> I have sound, but only one thing can play at a time using ANY of ALSA, ESD, or dmix.
<mon^rch> I think maybe beryl is crashing it
<Bourne> I find the GTK/GNOME GUI a bit "funny"... it is slower than XP
<mon^rch> no way Bourne... gnome is way faster
<bimberi> !membership | bhavi
<ubotu> bhavi: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<billy> Marupa:  I think you need a special package do play multiple sound files at once.  have you downloaded and installed any such package via Synaptic?
* luvkit gives up
<Marupa> never heard of that package, billy.
<arrenlex> billy: What are you running? alsaconf is part of the debian alsa-utils package. It doesn't exist in ubuntu.
<Bourne> mon: the GUI flickers a lot
<Bourne> mon^rch: the GUI flickers a lot
<jlowell> anyone? what ubuntu should i get for my turion x2?
<Maul555> mon^rch:  im manly a hardware guru, and a uber-windows power user, but a linux newb... so i shall pass this problem off to the linux gurus of this chat room
<billy> Marupa:  I'm not really all that familiar, but look through the Synaptic Package Manager under the Multimedia section.  It's there somewhere.
<Marupa> I just want things to be 'windowsish' for being able to play multiple things at once.
<billy> arrenlex:  I had to compile the latest ALSA stuff from source for my Intel.  That's why alsaconf works for me.
<arrenlex> billy: Ah. That's different.
<mon^rch> :(
<billy> arrenlex:  different is awesome!
<Maul555> sory....
<mon^rch> I need to rtfm, I guess
<Maul555> mon^rch:  lol, i guess, but keep asking, someone may be able to point you to the right chapter at least...
<mon^rch> prolem is... i dunno which m to fr
<edgarin> Hi people
<Maul555> lol
<Hyper-coo> is there a better way to get a dual boot xp/ubuntu box than using the livecd?
<billy> How edgarin.  how are you?
<edgarin> billy, fine!
<edgarin> and you?
<Maul555> mon^rch:  have you had this problem during both before and after your vid driver installation, or just after, or just before?
<mon^rch> I need a file sharing guru... I guess
<billy> Hyper-coo:  are you asking if you can install using something besides a LiveCD?
<jlowell> wow is there a channel where i can actually get an answer to my questions?
<jlowell> for ubuntu
<billy> edgarin;  I'm doing well.  is there something I or someone else can help you with?
<Maul555> jlowell:  this is t3h p14c3
<mon^rch> I been having this problem running an ftp program,
<mon^rch> gproftpd
<jlowell> what ubuntu should i get for my turion x2?
<arrenlex> jlowell: What ubuntus are there?
<Maul555> mon^rch:  there are more than one ftp program... are you running edgy or fiesty?
<b00gz> Hey guys, I have md0 md1 hde and hdg when I do fdisk -l ... I have software Raid 1 setup... What should I be backing up to get all of my data and my mbr?
<Marupa> well, I found some alsa stuff on synaptic...I hope it all works.
<mon^rch> edgy... but hey, I wanna try feisty... is it stable enough to do atm?
<Marupa> I'll let you know after a reboot, if it's needed.
<Maul555> mon^rch:  no
<Maul555> !!!!
<mon^rch> karp
<jlowell> arrenlex: i dont know
<Maul555> why not try a diff ftp client
<Joshooa> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Marupa> brb
<jlowell> !turion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mon^rch> I dunno, I hate to say this but my distro "feels" unstable
<arrenlex> jlowell: I don't understand. You're asking which one you should get, but you don't know which ones there are? Isn't that like asking for advice on what ice-cream to buy before you get to the store?
<Draco> morning all, I would like to find out if I copy my cupsd.conf file from one machine to another if that will be all thats needed to still enable printing to that machine ?
<jlowell> arrenlex: if you refuse to help, why do the opposite?
<Maul555> jlowell:  have you tried installing it.. chances are, ubuntu will recognize it and will be usable, i think anyways... give it a whirl...
<arrenlex> jlowell: I don't refuse to help. I'd love to help you, if you had a question that could be answered.
<jlowell> Maul555: very well
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: that article doesnt have any other steps for me
<mon^rch> hey, is there benefits to being an ubuntu member?
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi:  i tried commenting out all the lines in /etc/network/interfaces and it took down all my network connections
<Maul555> mon^rch:  you get to be cool
<mon^rch> omg
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: it seems network manager is running, but there are no icons or ways to get in to it
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: did you add a notification area applet?
<jlowell> arrenlex: you are not attempting to help, but attempting to make an example of me, so dont worry about it
* mon^rch spreads wings
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: i didnt see instructions for that
<billy> mon^rch:  Ubuntu membership guarantees that one will someday become rich, famous, and handsome.
<Hyper-coo> i hate to troll here... but seriously. this is an easy question
<billy> like Brad Pitt.
<mon^rch> all I needs the money :D
<Hyper-coo> livecd or some other method i don't know about
<Maul555> FLY MON^RCH, FLY!!!!
<Hyper-coo> which is easier and faster
<billy> Hyper-coo:  try the alternate install CD's.
<mon^rch> more like fallr, mon^rch fall
<Maul555> mon^rch:  if you dont have money, then you can join the forum for free...
<Hyper-coo> do they boot?
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: it says you may need to add the notification to your bar... but it doesnt say how
<joincamp> is there a configuration reason why ssh would be refused from outside connections but not local assuming port forwarding is setup correctly?
<Draco> Hyper-coo they have to boot to install :)
* Maul555 took the free route.. 5 free cd's maild to him, free chat support, free forums...
<billy> Hyper-coo:  Like a RedWing.
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: right-click on the panel, select "Add to Panel..." choose the Notificatoin Area
<Hyper-coo> crazier things have been made, draco
<Draco> Hyper-coo indeed they have, LiveCD works pretty nicely though
<b00gz> Hey guys, I have md0 md1 hde and hdg when I do fdisk -l ... I have software Raid 1 setup... What should I be backing up to get all of my data and my mbr?
<mon^rch> (I love amaroK) !
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: In the Utilities section, near the bottom
<Hyper-coo> my livecd doesn't finish booting
<Hyper-coo> it hangs doing a file system check or something like that
* Maul555 is just trying to get his ubuntu running smooth again.. before the dumbass formatted a perfectly tuned system!!!
<billy> Hyper-coo:  did you perfrom an md5sum check and a CD check?
<liquiddoom> PTP with gphoto only works as root now
<Hyper-coo> yeah i'd like to do those things but how?
<Hyper-coo> the cd check is obvious
<Hyper-coo> but md5sum?>
* billy wondering why the heck Maul555 reformatted a good install.
<mon^rch> can someone tell me how to make a symlink that will have "everybody" privleges
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: i added notification area
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: just adds dotted lines to the top bar
* Maul555 got some new hardware and wanted to switch the parts in 3 computers around...
<wasabi> mon^rch: symlinks do not have permissions, the file they point at does
<liquiddoom> For example, I have to use digikam/gthumb/gphotofs as root... and I really don't like doing that for obvious reason.
<pixi> k8nSLiPCIe
<billy> Hyper-coo:  in a terminal, go to the directory where the .iso file is.  type `sudo md5sum filename.iso`.  really you don't even have to type out the whole filename, simple type the beginning and press tab.  it's just that easy. :)
<mon^rch> no... some users on my ftp can use the sym link and others cant
<liquiddoom> Also, when I try using cp as root, I get "cp: command not found"
<wasabi> billy, no need to sudo that.
<Hyper-coo> i don't have a running linux instal
<Hyper-coo> can't sudo anything yet
<wasabi> mon^rch: I believe symlinks over FTP depend on the FTP client.
<mon^rch> wanna try?
<liquiddoom> Er, I meant cd
<linked_> is this a proper place to ask about ubuntu+ati/fglrx+beryl issues, or is there another facility for that?
<billy> wasabi:  Oh.  Nowadays I just about sudo everything so I don't have to retype it (or press up and <-).  :)
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: hmm. open a terminal and type 'killall nm-applet' and then 'nm-applet --sm-disable' and see if it appears
<Marupa> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wasabi> billy, that defeats hte purpose.
<billy> linked_ : #ubuntu-effects.
<linked_> billy, thanks
<billy> Hypercoo:  there are programs that you can download for Windows for free.  md5checksum i think is the name of one of them.
<Hyper-coo> ok
<mr_grump5_> billy:i was away...could u repeat
<mon^rch> I have a public dir with a symlink to a music folder I want to share. I would really like to do the same and share about5-6 different dir's..
<mon^rch> but the symlink dont work for my users...
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: when i did this... one icon disappeared... then when i started it again... one came back with a red exclamation on it
<Joshooa> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<billy> mr_grump5:  I was saying, we already deleted the kernel's entry into the grub entry, so I'm not sure how to boot back into it so that you can edit the boot at prompt.  If I were in your position, i would try to reupdate.  I don't think it'll hurt anything.
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: when i hover over it... it says "no network connection"
<mr_grump5_> billy: i haven't deleted it..
<billy> Hyper-coo:  another source of error is burning the CD too fast.  Use 2x burning mode.
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: what if you click on it?
<XxTRAINEExX> one thing drops down.... wired connection
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: is this the network manager i have been looking for?
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: yes
<mr_grump5_> billy>: how to edit the boot at prompt>?
<billy> mr_grump5:  is there something like `root=UUIDblahblahblah` in the entry?
<mr_grump5_> billy:no] 
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: looks exactly like the conncetion properties icon... i thought it was the one for the wired connection
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: and the one that was on... was the wireless connection
<arrenlex> billy: lol, every day I see that number get lower and lower. xD As long as the md5 checks out, why not burn it at full speed? A modern computer has more than enough processor power to keep a modern cd drive's buffer full. And it will display an error if it doesn't.
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: yes it does
<mr_grump5_> billy:it just gives "kernal panic not syncing :vfs unable to mount root fs on onknown -block [0,0] "
<billy> mr_grump5:  I think that was the link's problem.  yours may be different.  not sure how to help.
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: so maybe i need to recomment those statements in /etc/network/interfaces and see if it offers a different option when i reboot?
<mon^rch> cmon... I know one of youz is an ftp guru :D
<shatrat> arrenlex, it's not about the buffer underrun, high speed burns tend to have errors.  It doesnt matter too much with an audio CD but an install disk needs to be perfect
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: yes indeed
<billy> arrenlex:  seems reasonable.  i'm just passing along what's been told to me.  Burning at 2x only takes about ten minutes.  It helps noobs to learn patience, eh?
* mon^rch puts on soulfly, and ponders why
<mr_grump5_> could anyone help with this error "kernal panic not syncing :vfs unable to mount root fs on onknown -block [0,0] "
<Hyper-coo> so after i check md5 on the iso file
<Hyper-coo> how do i know whether or not it's good?
<Hyper-coo> it's just hex
<shatrat> Hyper-coo, the correct md5sum is listed on the mirror
<Hyper-coo> oh
<Hyper-coo> ok thanks
<billy> Hyper-coo:  in close proximity to the download source there will be the official md5sum.  you have to compare them.  yes, each and every number down to the very last one.
<shatrat> Hyper-coo, if its corrupt, I suggest redownloading with bit torrent, it checksums every block
<arrenlex> billy: My CDRWs have to burn at 4x because that's the actual max speed of the CDs. How I suffer waiting for those burns. ;____;
<mon^rch> hey, what's that link for becoming a member again please??
<arrenlex> !member > mon^rch
<userund> arrenlex, that's a shame
<billy> arrenlex:  it purges the soul.
<bimberi> !membership | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<userund> arrenlex, a lightning fast dvd burner is only 35 bucks or so these days.
<mon^rch> why tyvm pplz
<shatrat> arrenlex, I burn every DVD I make at 2x, takes 45 minutes but it is worth it to know I dont have to do it twice.
<arrenlex> userund: No, the drive is fine. It's the CDRW discs themselves. They themselves cannot go above 4x.
<Joshooa> !tar
<shatrat> and if you burn at high speed a crappy reader like a cheap dvd player with have problems with the media, ive seen that a few times as well
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<userund> arrenlex, ah
<mr_grump5_> billy:any suggestions
<Tarelerulz_man> Do linux bit torrent use .torrent files?
<billy> mr_grump5:  try re-upgrading.  the old stuff will be automatically overwritten.  shouldn't hurt anything.
<mon^rch> see, now... for example... firefox wont start (says there is an instance running and i have to shut it down first) weird hunh?
<mon^rch> whats the distro name before edgy?
<userund> dapper
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: im embarased
<EADG> Dapper
<AdamKili> In windows, it would always tell me there's a problem with the cooling system and my computer would get all slow, in Ubuntu it's never told me this, but sometimes it gets all slow like before. Does anyone know if Ubuntu can tell if there is a problem with your cooling system?
<userund> mon^rch, killall firefox
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: don't be. those icons are too similar
<mr_grump5_> billy:can u upgrade from recovery console?
<shatrat> Tarelerulz_man, its the same protocol and a lot of the clients are the same too.
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: that icon has been there the entire time... i saw two icons that look identicle... one had a big red exclamation and one didnt... in windows that means one connected network and one not connected
<EADG> Time for some kill dash nine!
<a_ty> vga 3D edubuntu
<mon^rch> MIght that be better for me? or will the repo's shutdown sometime sooner than I'd want
<shatrat> AdamKili, well, if your computer overheats and clocks itself down that is handled  by the BIOS
<a_ty> vga 3D edubuntu client
<mon^rch> userund: tnx, man
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: i assumed the red one was my ethernet connection which i am not connected to... and the other was the wireless.. which i am using
<shatrat> AdamKili, you can check your hardware temps with a program called sensors
<Joshooa> ./configure sudo make install    What order should this be in?
<Tarelerulz_man> The reason I sawy bit torrent  thing is when I do search for .torrent files I don't find anytting
<shatrat> AdamKili, but sensors has to be configured
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: and to confirm that.. by default the wireless control through network manager was disabled so if you clicked on it.. it said wired network
<mon^rch> lmao!!! now my terminal wont open
<mon^rch> I'm bein' rooted!
<joincamp> Tarelerulz_man: how do you mean? search your home directory?
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: is it working now though?
<userund> mon^rch, hit alt f1 to get to virtual term for the command, then alt f7 to get back to GUI
<Tarelerulz_man> I did  whole file system search
<joincamp> Tarelerulz_man: you need a client like azureus
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: but after commenting out all my entries in /etc/network/interfaces and rebooting... then clicking on it again... now it lists all my wireless info.. so yes its working
<AdamKili> shatrat: i'll try it. what should I look for? the processor temp getting high, then going back down as the BIOS clocks the CPU down?
<joincamp> Tarelerulz_man: then you download the .torrent files from a tracker
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: thanks for your time and patience... defiintely a "forehead slap" needed here
<mon^rch> hmm, ok
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: cool :) that's the most important thing!
<asc> joshooa: ./configure, then sudo make install
<joincamp> Tarelerulz_man: sudo apt-get install azureus
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: thanks again... this will definitely make my blog entry :) appreciate the help
<asc> joshooa: maybe a line break after sudo make
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: and i don't mean the slap ;)
<billy> mr_grump5:  yes.  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to read "feisty" everywhere that "edgy" is written.  then `sudo apt-get update`.  then `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`.  i think that ought to do it.
<asc> but maybe not
<shatrat> AdamKili, when processors overhead the BIOS shuts the computer down, and when it reboots it will often be at min FSB for safety
<asc> (it's a secret!)
<snowpunk98> Can anyone suggest a bluetooth manager
<snowpunk98> Gnome based
<mon^rch> ok, no. that's not going to work. gosh darnitt. Im gonna reboot.
<Tarelerulz_man> Ok the reason I want to know is I am seeding an linux iso and I wanted to share it ,but I did not know if I could do that easy
<shatrat> AdamKili, run "sudo sensors-detect" and read the instructions it gives you to set up "sensors"
<Tarelerulz_man> I will
<billy> we'll see.
<Caplain> im trying to get infrared working but i lost the origional cable so i took two female 9 pin cables and put them together, but im not sure if i have the wires connected correctly
<billy> hahahaha
<Tarelerulz_man> cool I will get the frog
<AdamKili> shatrat: ok. give me a while it's already kinda slow
<Caplain> should i just connect it straight through?
<Tarelerulz_man> SO if I do find the torrent file where it has how much I have all ready share in it so when I switch systems I will pick up where it left off
<shatrat> AdamKili, that's not a good sign, sounds like maybe your hard drive is dying or something.  Overheating usually shows instability but not slowdown
<billy> Sorry Caplain.  That sounds like something I'd do.
<Caplain> hmm
<mon^rch> what'dya think its better to run ked apps on gnome on gome apps on kde? hehe
<asc> mon^rch: I suppose it depends on which you like better.
<trythil> hey all, question about the latest version of Feisty
<shatrat> mon^rch, either way youre wasting a lot of RAM
<billy> Caplain:  as long as the cables themselves are a possible source of malfunction, there's really no way of telling where the error lies if your infrared isn't functioning properly.  To be able to pinpoint the cause of inoperability, it's best that you do your upmost to secure another original cable.
<trythil> it seems that the old LinuxThreads library was taken out of libc and replaced with just NPTL - is there a package that provides both still?  i've got a threaded, broken application (Cinelerra) that I need to use, but it depends on quirks of the old threading system
<trythil> been apt-cache searching for a bit, but if anyone can give me some pointers that'd be cool :)
<Caplain> im using an infrared transceiver from lego minstorms
<billy> Caplain:  in other words, that may work fine, and something else be messing up, but you'll never know.  See what I mean?
<mon^rch> shatrat: come over to the future and use (x) windows
<Caplain> yeah
<shatrat> mon^rch, if you use QT apps and GTK apps at the same time youre loading a bunch of different libraries into ram
<mon^rch> there are simply too many beautiful proggies out there to NOT go ahead and dive in
<Draco> Hi can someone gimme the Ubotu link for setting up shared printers, the cupsd.conf setup
<mon^rch> shatrat: you know, I may be loading alot of stuff into ram. I can also do a heck of alot of cool stuff now :D
<Draco> or can someone tell me if its safe to copy the cupsd.conf from an older version of ubuntu to v 6.10
<asc> Hopefully RAM isn't too much of a problem unless you're on old hardware.  The cache can be down below 60 megs before it starts paging excessively.
<AdamKili> shatrat: i did sensors-detect, and it couldn't detect any chips. it said i needed i2c installed, but a search in synaptic only turned up libglui2c2 and xml-rpc-api2cpp, do i need either of those?
<snowpunk98> Can anyone suggest a gnome based bluetooth manager
<Joshooa> google?
<AdamKili> snowpunk98: have you tried gnome-bluetooth?
<mon^rch> At any rate, I checking out KDE. the fonts are SO tiny!
<StoneNote> snowpunk98, you mean like gnome-bluetooth ?
<shatrat> AdamKili, I think i2c is a kernel module
<shatrat> AdamKili, maybe you can find a how-to on it, it works fine for me
<AdamKili> shatrat: so it should already be there...ya i'll see if there is a how-to
<snowpunk98> Not sure lemme see
<AdamKili> shatrat: .......tomorrow....(yawns) 'night. thanks for the help
<snowpunk98> So I installed gnome-bluetooth
<CoRnJuLiOx> alright, i'm getting a bigger HD next week, and i'd like to transfer my OS over to that new, bigger drive without having to install it over again. i hear ghosting might be the solution using 'dd' but i'm also going to upgrade a whole bunch of other things too, processor, mobo, gfx. is there anything that i should be aware of before i attempt this? configuration issues etc etc
<snowpunk98> but how can I send out with it?
<mon^rch> thgere's got to be a file permissions folder sharing guru out there to help lil ol me, please.
<kaushal> Hi ALL
<abbad0n> anyone had any experience using the ufs-linux kernel module?
<kaushal> I havent got reply to my mail
<Maul555> CoRnJuLiOx:  you may have to reinstall, but im not the guru, so dont take my word as final on that..
<CoRnJuLiOx> hmm.
<kaushal> on ubuntu help mailing list
<borgesvive> hi, kaushal
<Maul555> CoRnJuLiOx: if you cant get an answer here, consider posting the question to the message boards
<wyndblade> is it possible to burn the edgy cd image to dvd?
<kaushal> Hi borgesvive
<Draco> why can I not copy a .conf file to a memory stick, it copies the file but when I put the memory stick into another machine the file isnt there
<kaushal> can i paste the paste bin
<Maul555> Draco:  did you unmount the volume before removing it?
<Draco> Maul555 nope, never needed to do that for a memory stick before
<Maul555> Draco: try it....
<Gumby> Draco: you should ALWAYS unmount a volume before removing it
<Draco> okie dokie
<Maul555> lol...
<Draco> hey u guys are so clever :)
<abbad0n> no one with any experience using UFS volumes under ubuntu?
<Maul555> Draco:  well we try anyways   : p
<billy> Maul555: did you find it difficult to connect to the internet with dial-up in ubuntu?
<Draco> grrr now it doesnt allow the paste option in the cups folder
<kaushal> I am getting
<Gumby> Draco: use sudo or gksudo
<kaushal> Adding system user `stunnel4'...
<yell0w> Draco, just removing it without unmounting for , say a few more time (repeatedly preferably) then you'll be enlightened like us
<kaushal> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xf7fb6154 ***
<Bourne> hi
<yell0w> hehe
<ElllisD> would someone help me get resolution greater than 8x6 on this laptop please? NVidia GeForce 420 / X -configure gave me the "nv" driver / I've added lines to xorg.conf to disable composite per Ubuntu installation guide-
<billy> Maul555: what I mean is, was it difficult configuring your dial-up modem?
<wyndblade> ellisd: you try using envy?
<Bourne> I would like to load the ovcam webcam module for my CAM, and its loading the spc5xx one, which is the incorrect, how do I swap it?
<Maul555> billy:  well.. im not using ubuntu.. I have windows 2k3 server supplying services to my network..
<kaushal> so any thoughts
<ElllisD> wyndblade: never heard of it-
<wyndblade> ElllisD: search the ubuntu fourms for it
<billy> maul555:  oh.  darn.  I have a friend who's having a time trying to connect via dial-up in ubuntu.
<Coffeegrindah> I'm having an odd error when starting gnome. I get "gnome-session . .. unable to lock ICE Authority file /home/geek/.ICEauthority" I have to login to failsafe terminal and remove my .ICEauthority-c file as root, any idea why this happens?
<arrenlex> !fixres | ElllisD
<ubotu> ElllisD: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ElllisD> wyndblade: will do tyvm
<Maul555> billy:  but i doubt i would have much trouble with it, the ubuntu options seem straight foward enough
<wyndblade> ElllisD: no problem
<kaushal> :-/
<ElllisD> ubotu: ty, too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty, too - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billy> Maul555:  yeah.  sure.  rub it in why don't you.  :)
<Maul555> billy: but then again, i havent tried it yet
<fletch_> can anyone help me with getting drivers installed and running for an ati mobility 9700?
<ElllisD> ubotu: thank you as well
<arrenlex> !ati | fletch_
<Maul555> billy: lol, you know more than me when it comes to linux... lol
<ubotu> fletch_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wyndblade> ElllisD: Just had the same issue myself, and just installed envy and had it auto config X, worked like a charm :P
<kaushal> I am not getting any answers here
<kaushal> :(
<billy> Maul555:  Naw bro.  Totally not.
<hsss_> hi
<Bourne> where does ubuntu loads its MODULES?
<Maul555> billy: could have fooled me
<Bourne> i want to change some modules
<fletch_> arrenlex: yeah and all i want is either beryl or compiz to run
<hsss_> hi fletch
<fletch_> hsss_: hey
<billy> Maul555:  not just could, but did.  :D
<Maul555> kaushal:  be patient, if you dont get an answer immediatly, it may just mean that the people watching the can at the moment dont know, or they where too preoccupied to read your question.  patience is a virtue here
<wyndblade> Maul555: Indeed
<hsss_> hi
<wyndblade> hello
<kaushal> Thanks Maul555
<arrenlex> fletch_: Then you need the nvidia driver
<Maul555> kaushal: np
<arrenlex> !nvidia | fletch_
<ubotu> fletch_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fletch_> ubotu: do you know if it would be better to run one rather then the other
<Hyper-coo> ok
<hsss_> how do u install rhythmbox
<Hyper-coo> this livecd failed again, i did the cd integrity check and the md5checksum and both passed
<billy> hsss_ : ever brun that CD?
<billy> *burn
<fletch_> arrenlex: nvidia driver for what?
<arrenlex> fletch_: To run beryl or compiz.
<Hyper-coo> i got an error right after or during the filesystem check
<Coffeegrindah> does anyone have a clue as to why my .ICEauthority file would lock randomly?
<wyndblade> Hyper-coo: Try the alternate install cd?
<billy> Hyper-coo:  the LiveCD didn't take you to a desktop?
<Hyper-coo> i wrote it down if any one thinks they can help
<Whebeft> question: i just registered a gpg key, what exactly would my key look like, it didnt ask me to enter something such as a nick name or anything
<kaushal> Maul555 I have mailed to the ubuntu mailing list also
<adjioev> I'm trying to download photos from my camera Canaon Ixus, and i get following error: "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.". Any ideas?
<kaushal> I havent got any reply either
<snowpunk98> Can someone tell me how to edit my fstab so my NTFS Windows partition shows up as Windows in Computer rather than being in /media/sda1?
<Maul555> kaushal:  try the ubuntu message boards too..
<Draco> someone help me with the mv command, mv cupsd.conf /etc/cups/cupsd.conf is obviously wrong
<Maul555> kaushal: but at the same time, dont give up on this chan..
<kaushal> whats the ubuntu message boards
* Maul555 looks for a link...
<kaushal> are you talking about topic
<wyndblade> snowpunk98: do gksu /etc/fstab and change /media/sda1 to /windows, and mkdir windows, reboot
<wyndblade> snowpunk98: *do gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Maul555> kaushal:  http://ubuntuforums.org  i think
<Draco> hey Maul555 can you give me a hand with moving my cupsd.conf please
<arrenlex> snowpunk98: What wyndblade said is: gksudo /etc/fstab, change /media/sda1 to /windows, then sudo mkdir /windows, then umount /media/sda1, then mount -a
<Maul555> Draco:  lol, i have no idea what that file is... lol
<wyndblade> thank you arrenlex
<snowpunk98> mkdir where
<snowpunk98> in media?
* Maul555 is a total linux newb
* Maul555 is learning just like the rest of us
<Draco> Maul555 its cupsd.conf sitting in my home folder I want to move to \etc\cups folder
<wyndblade> snowpunk98: in / is where you do mkdir windows
<Maul555> Draco: you cant drag and drop?
<wyndblade> snowpunk98: and make the mount point /windows
<Draco> Maul555 nah no permission to drop into cups folder
<snowpunk98> dumb question, what does gksudo do
<Maul555> then you may have to do it by the command line..  I find that stuff annoying too, im still looking for a way to get permissions in the gui for stuff like that..
<wyndblade> snowpunk98: now that's a question I don't have the answer to :P
<Draco> cant get the mv format correct :(
<tieTYT2> if I want to install edgy, must I format dapper or is there an upgrade?
<billy> snowpunk98:  gives you sudo priviledges via a graphical input.
<Maul555> just do the command for a regular move, but with sudo infront of it (for super user)
<wyndblade> tieTYT2: search the ubuntu forums on the proper way to upgrade :P
<snowpunk98> whats gksu same thing?
<billy> snowpunk98:  for instance, if you need to run a superuser only program within the X, not in a terminal, put gksudo before it.
<fletch_> correct me if im wrong but if the direct rendering says yes, then the drivers are working correctly?
<Bourne> I WANT to insert the OV511 module instead the system choice "sn9c102" - HOW DO I DO IT?
<Draco> whats the regular syntax for mv im thinking sudo mv cups.conf \etc\cups
<billy> snowpunk98:  approximately, i think.
<wyndblade> fletch_: I personally fire up glxgears to check
<tritium> Bourne: blacklist the one you don't want (in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist), and load the one you want
<fletch_> wyndblade: whats the command for that?
<tieTYT2> ok thanks
<wyndblade> fletch_:open up a terminal and put in glxgears
<Xtyn> hello, if i downloaded tifm_0.8d.tar, how do i install the tifm modules in /etc/modules?
<tues> ok i give up how do i install a tar.gz?
<mneptok> tues: what are you trying to install?
<wyndblade> fletch_: if it's nto installed do a search through synaptic
<fletch_> if they come up, then the drivers should be working right?
<arrenlex> fletch_: What's the output of "glxinfo | grep render"?
<Maul555> tues:  what is the program that the tar.gz belongs to?
<Xtyn> usually it's ./configure make, make install
<stdin> Xtyn: that's probably the source for the modules, you'll need to compile them against your kernel
<tues> deluge
<billy> fletch_ : you can also `glxinfo | grep direct`.  should output a yes.
<Maul555> tues:  i dont have an answer, but what you probably will want to do is see if that program is available in synaptic first..
<Xtyn> so how do i compile them?
<Bourne> tritium: I BLACKLISTED it... now do I have to restart the system? how do I load the new webcam driver?
<arrenlex> billy: why do you have backticks in a command? xD
<arrenlex> billy: also, direct rendering does not imply 3D acceleration.
<mneptok> tues: you should wait until there's a stable build in the repos
<tues> i tried synaptic no luck
<tues> well then any torrent suggestions?
<Coffeegrindah> anyone feel like helping out with a tweeked install? having odd login problems
<fletch_> arrenlex: it says direct rendering: Yes
<fletch_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x TCL
<Maul555> tues:  im not saying there is no way to install it, i just dont know how
<nalpha> guys... help me.. ( i want to have a internal messenger or chat between windows network and linux network ) can I ?
<mneptok> tues: no offense, but if you don't know what to do with a .gz file then you prolly shouldn't be running beta software like Deluge.
<Coffeegrindah> LivePersistant USB. funtimes.. funtimes..
<tues> well i dont ether so is there an easier thingor way to do it?
<Maul555> nalpha: yeah, get gaim
<arrenlex> fletch_: That tells me you don't have an nvidia card.
<Maul555> nalpha:  OH, YOU ALLREADY HAVE IT!!!!
<mneptok> tues: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<nalpha> except gaim?
<fletch_> yeah
<fletch_> arrenlex: its ati
<kaushal> Hi Again
<tues> it says it s astable release and besides i got nothing to lose trust me
<nalpha> Maul555: do you mean what?
<arrenlex> fletch_: *facepalm* xDD
<billy> arrenlex:  the backticks demarcate the command from the normal text.  I've been misinformed about the direct not approximating to 3D acceleration then.
<kaushal> I have registered on ubuntuforums.org
<kaushal> how do i post a new message
<mneptok> tues: use the repos. as a new Linux user it will make your life a LOT esaier.
<Maul555> nalpha:  check synaptic, there are a but load of messenger clients, go find one you like...  play around a bit..
<nalpha> Maul555: Because GAIM can make my client chat to out siide.. i want the internal only...
<fletch_> what could this mean?
<fletch_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<mneptok> tues: and BitTornado is a very good client.
<arrenlex> fletch_: Fine. But you're using the free drivers. They do give you rudimentary 3D acceleration, but it may or may not be good enough to run beryl or compiz. If they're not, you're going to have to use fglrx.
<kaushal> I am not able to see any link which says to post a new message
<billy> fletch_ : mine says that too.  i still gots the cube though.
<tues> thank you :D
<fletch_> billy: word, how can i get that? i want that lol
<arrenlex> fletch_: That's an aesthetic error you can ignore... it just says there's something in the free drivers which isn't implemented yet (obviously)
<snowpunk98> gnome-phone-manager doesnt work :(
<mneptok> tues: if you use Windows, you can use BitTornado there, as well. that way you only have 1 torrent client to learn and love. :)
<billy> fletch_ : you want beryl?
<tues> however i might stil try to figure that out 1 i need to learnhow to, and 2 it looks prreeettty :D
<fletch_> billy: yeah that or compiz
<fletch_> billy: i have it on my desktop with my nvidia card, but i really want it on my laptop
<arrenlex> fletch_: Direct rendering means applications can talk to the video hardware directly. It doesn't mean they get 3D acceleration, though. I've seen that with my own eyes.
<mneptok> tues: http://www.bittornado.com/
<snowpunk98> Is there an internet explorer for Linux?
<fletch_> arrenlex: whats that in laymans terms?
<fletch_> lol
<arrenlex> Sorry, billy, that last message was for you.
<arrenlex> fletch_: Ignore that, that wasn't for you.
<arrenlex> !firefox | snowpunk98
<ubotu> snowpunk98: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<fletch_> arrenlex: ok
<mneptok> tues: never mind pretty. i want something that *works*. and BitTornado has really good developers. they invented super-seeding. ;)
<billy> arrenlex:  uhh... sorry dude. it's lost in the mix!  :)
<mneptok> tues: http://www.bittornado.com/
<snowpunk98> Well ya I know
<Maul555> ubotu:  firefox pwns your face!!!
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 9009 kB, installed size 28608 kB
<arrenlex> billy: Direct rendering means applications can talk to the video hardware directly. It doesn't mean they get 3D acceleration, though. I've seen that with my own eyes.
<snowpunk98> But is there an Internet Explorer for IE only apps
<snowpunk98> Or would I have to boot into windows
<fletch_> tues: you ever used Mutorrent?
<billy> arrenlex:  OK.  That makes sense.  I believe you.
<tues> fletch : no
<Draco> Maul555 fixed the problem I was thinking DOS using \ instead of / :)
<arrenlex> snowpunk98: IE-only apps are likely activeX, which are essentially windows executables. You might have some luck running a few of them under wine, but not many and not well. http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<fletch_> tues: oh its really good but i havent found it for linux yet(only windows) but i found a similar client that works really well
<fletch_> tues: its called Deluge
<Coffeegrindah> snowpunk98: I may have the trick for you
<snowpunk98> Coffeegrindah, k
<Maul555> Draco:  lol
<tues> fletch : thats what i was talkignabout i dunno how to make that run though im not that advanced
<mneptok> fletch_: people using both Ubuntu and Windows should probably use BT-mainline, BitTornado, or Azureus as all 3 run on both platforms.
<fletch_> tues: if the other clients do you anything, i recommend giving it a try, i really like it
<fletch_> tues: oh ok its fairly easy
* Maul555 has no problem using different programs for the same thing...
<tues> ok how?
<Coffeegrindah> snowpunk98: here's a list of a few standalone IE versions, http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/standalone  you should be able to run one of em under wine
<fletch_> mneptok: i use them both and i use diff clients
<mneptok> fletch_: will you be here when Deluge makes it into a repo, tues gets it via apt, and the machine loses its mind? ;)
<arrenlex> snowpunk98: IE no longer runs under a default wine because of the implementation of the gecko engine right into wine. Check out the ies4linux site I gave you.
<fletch_> tues: check out getdeb.net its a good site for helping you get Deluge
<Coffeegrindah> Snowpunk98:I haven't tested it fully myself. but it may or may not work, last time I wined and IE'd was about 3 years ago..
<arrenlex> Coffeegrindah: That's for you too.
<Coffeegrindah> I'm  checking it now
<snowpunk98> Coffeegrindah, Thanks
<Maul555> How can i get access to edit my xorg.conf file from the gui?
<Draco> ok copying my old cupsd.conf file to the new machine didnt help, can someone help me with setting up shared printing or refer me please.
<fletch_> mneptok: unfortunately not, but it has worked fine for me for a long while, thats all im saying
<mneptok> fletch_: please do not refer new Ubuntu users to external repositories for apps that have similar functionality in official repos
<tues> thank you!
<Draco> Maul555 search for it and double click ?
<Maul555> Draco: no, only root can edit, i can open it, but not save changes..
<mneptok> fletch_: i have had to clean up a LOT of nasty messes caused by new users compiling software or using external repos
<Draco> sudo nano from terminal then
<fletch_> mneptok: i dont exactly understand what you are saying, i do appologize tho
<mneptok> fletch_: third party repos are the #1 issue people have when upgrading Ubuntu
<Draco> Maul555 terminal change to /etc/X11 then sudo nano xorg.conf
<arrenlex> fletch_: He's saying, don't give advice like "check out getdeb.net its a good site for helping you get Deluge" because new users get confused and screw their computers up.
<fletch_> ah that makes a bit more sence
<Maul555> Draco: ill try it, thx
<mneptok> fletch_: what if getdeb.net's Deluge depends on a new libstdc++ ? *boom* game over for that user. :)
<fletch_> i understand where you are comming from, i only wish you do the same for i
<AzMoo> Is there any way I can see what version of ubuntu I'm running? (Ubuntu Server)?
<arrenlex> !version > AzMoo
<AzMoo> arrenlex, thanks.
<Maul555> how do i go up a directory in the terminal?
<stdin> Maul555: cd ..
<arrenlex> Maul555: cd ..
<mneptok> fletch_: i understand the "i know how to do this and i can help" impulse. but consider the audience. i can load a gun with bullets blindfolded. but i wouldn't help a child do it. ;)
<Maul555> ahh, i didnt use a space, lol
<mneptok> AzMoo: lsb_release -a
<fletch_> i just dont like to close doors that dont need to be closed hypothetically speaking :P, but i get what you are saying
<mon^rch> how can I mount one directory under another one?
<statt> What's up everybody
<Draco> Ok where are the clever people that make Ubotu speak, im looking for a reference for configuring cups printing
<fletch_> mneptok: once again i get that, but that is no way is a good analogy ;)
<kaushal> Maul555 : Thanks it worked
<Flannel> mon^rch: Easy.  Mount points are just folders.  So, make your mountpoint, then mount to it
<kaushal> :)
<fletch_> reinstalling ubuntu is in no way like giving a kid a gun
<kaushal> :-)
<Maul555> draco: thx, it seems to be working
<Draco> Maul555 good stuff
<arrenlex> !cups | Draco
<ubotu> Draco: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Maul555> kaushal:  i forgot what i told you to do, lol, but ok...
<Draco> thanks arrenlex
<fletch_> anyway, i could use some help myself with beryl or compiz
<anabelle> hi, i just installed beryl 2.0 in a Kubuntu Edgy, and now when i try to select Beryl as the manager i get this error: Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
* Maul555 has been drinking for a bit now..
<arrenlex> fletch_: What do you need?
<fletch_> i dont know which would be better to run on an intel/ati system
<fletch_> id love some advice
<arrenlex> fletch_: It doesn't matter. Beryl has more features but is less stable, compiz has less features but is more stable. They'll run the same on any platform.
<lori> Fletch: Can you help me out with a beryl problem or point me to the correct chat for that?
<mneptok> fletch_: my advice is "avoid compositors for a little while"
<mneptok> ;)
<N3WB> Anyone know how Samba works? could need some help
<mneptok> lori: #ubuntu-effects
<arrenlex> lori: Help for beryl\compiz in #ubuntu-effects
<mr_grump5> billy:thanks man..fif update..everything got fixed..turn out to be a broken package...now in fiesty!!
<lori> thanks guys :)
<fletch_> mneptok: why do you say that?
<kaushal> N3WB : www.samba.org
<billy> mr_grump5:  whoah!!  that rocks my brotha.
<Maul555> N3WB:  samba should just "work"  if not, then go to places>connect to server, and enter the ip of the computer you want to get to.. thats what i do when samba lets me down, works everytime
<N3WB> kaushal one quick question, do i need some sort of a client to Win32 too?
<mneptok> fletch_: when they work, they mostly kinda almost work. but when they break, it's a thing of horrific beauty.
<N3WB> oh ok
<arrenlex> N3WB: samba makes your linux computer appear in Network Neighbourhood just like another windows box.
<billy> mr_grump5:  so everything works cool like it did before?
<mneptok> fletch_: IMO, the risks outweigh the benefits
<mr_grump5> billy:reaffirms ubuntu is robust!!everthing works cool
<stdin> anabelle: #kubuntu for kubuntu help, and #ubuntu-effects or #beryl for help with beryl
<anabelle> thanks
<fletch_> well let me put it this way, ive been trying to run beryl on this system for a while, ive had some success
<Maul555> when i get this computer fine tuned again, i may dive into beryl
<mneptok> fletch_: you're further along than most :)
<fletch_> mneptok: i had it running fine, like to the point i could get the cube up, but it was a solid white cube
<wyndblade> Maul555: I already tried beryl, couldn't get it to work with the billion faqs, pulled it lol
<N3WB> What should i choose to conncet too in the menu Maul555?
<fletch_> and i need some help fixing the white part, if anyone can help me
<mneptok> hehehe. we have vastly different definitions of "fine" :)
<Flannel> fletch_: #ubuntu-effects for beryl/compiz/whatever support
<Maul555> N3WB: windows share
<fletch_> mneptok: ive had beryl up and running for a long time on my amd/nvidia desktop
<fletch_> thanks
<N3WB> Server = IP right?
<Maul555> N3WB:  for server, give the ip of the computer your tyring to get to, share, folder, can be blank
<Maul555> put in a username that will be recognised by the computer your getting to, domain name can be blank, as well as name to use for connection if you want to..
<billy> fletch_ : you're trying to put beryl on an Intel system?
<Coffeegrindah> has anyone in here played around in the filesystem.squashfs on the live CD>
<Coffeegrindah> I'm tying to remove the "ubuntu" user
<arfy> hi all. If, or what ever reason I'd need to reinstall windows, how can I get ubuntu back? Is there a way to do do it without a complete reinstall of ubuntu? We all know what windows likes to do with mbr... lol
<Flannel> !grub | arfy
<ubotu> arfy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arfy> thx
<billy> arfy: check this too.  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<Maul555> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<predder> !chocolate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chocolate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mon^rch> whats the command line to list the contents of a dir, and it's sub dir's
<mon^rch> ??
<arrenlex> mon^rch: ls -r
<Maul555> mon^rch: dir?
<arrenlex> mon^rch: Sorry, ls -R
<zoredache> mon^rch: find . would work as well
<predder> lame, dpkg knows about chocolate :P
<Maul555> well, ubotu is no dpkg...
<Maul555> ubotu tries, but fails...
<mon^rch> ty... and how to output it to a textfile?
<Coffeegrindah> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<arrenlex> mon^rch: redirect the output of the command. command > textfile
<mon^rch> ls -R > file.txt???
<Maul555> ubotu:  want to make a beer run for me???  : D
<predder> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maul555> lol
<predder> OMG
<wyndblade> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Coffeegrindah> !squashfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TuTUx> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<billy> Does wvdial do the same thing as Gnome-ppp?
<Maul555> ubotu:  tell me the meaning of the universe!
<billy> !God
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maul555> UBOTU IS A LIAR!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a liar!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<predder> !meaning of life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning of life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maul555> seeee!!!!
<mon^rch> holy cow... I just realized how long listing my music would take
<MikeC2> Hey, ark was the default compressed file handler in kubuntu, can any one recomend something better?
<Hyper-coo> ok so i'm still trying to deal with this install cd process
<predder> haha /msg dpkg meaning of life
<Maul555> lol
<billy> Hyper-coo:  are you getting an error?
<Coffeegrindah> !life the universe and everything
<Maul555> no, /msg monty python for the meaning of life...
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Hyper-coo> i keep getting the same error ACPI Exception (acpi_thermal-0412): AE_NOT_FOUND, Invalid active threshold [0]  [20060707] 
<Hyper-coo> anyone have any ideas
* predder backs away from the bot
<mkquist> lol
<Hyper-coo> what does that error even mean
* Maul555 walks up to ubotu and and taunts it....
<Hyper-coo> i'm trying to google it but i can't find anything that i understand
<billy> Hyper-coo:  I'm not sure.  Have you pasted that into a Google Linux search?
<Coffeegrindah> don't taunt the happy fun bot.
<Maul555> ubotu:  are you happy?
<Draco> ok ive changed my cupsd.conf file as per the config but im unable to add the printer from windows, anyone offer some help with cups setup and sharing please
<mkquist> no, just do it in private...lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you happy? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghetek> how do i make a gui inputbox popup for my "sh" script?
<wyndblade> Hyper-coo: you try booting with the noapic boot option?
<K-Rich> I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, but the update manager freezes at the 'Downloading the upgrade tool' windows
* Maul555 continues taunting ubotu then...
<Flannel> Maul555, take it elsewhere.
<K-Rich> any suggestions
<Hyper-coo> wyndblade: how do i do that and boot from the cd?
<billy> K-Rich:  I suggest doing it manually.
<K-Rich> billy, how?
<Maul555> Flannel:  is this what ubotu was talking about when it mentioned unhappy ops?
<billy> K-Rich:  do you know how to edit your sources.list?
<Coffeegrindah> messing with the squashfs on a live CD, any takers on how to remove th ubuntu users
<K-Rich> billy, yeah
<wyndblade> Hyper-koo: If I remember correctly hit F6 hit space and type noapic
<Coffeegrindah> sorry more like the "ubunu" user
<Draco> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wyndblade> Hyper-koo: and the hit enter
<Hyper-coo> wyndblade: when?
<N3WB> Thanks there i got internet working for ubuntu too :D
<wyndblade> Hyper-koo: at the live cd boot menu
<Hyper-coo> ok
<Hyper-coo> wynd: thanks i'll try
<XfceRules> Having a problem: I am using a TwinView setup, and that works great, however my first monitors max resolution is 1280x1024, while the second is 1600x1200. I want Wine games to go full screen to 1600x1200, but that causes it to default to 1024x768. any suggestions? I tried adding metamode "1600x1600,1600x1600" and while (surprisingly) gnome still started up, games still only start to 1280x1024 max. Any suggestions?
<caveman> good evening
<billy> K-Rich:  First, `sudo apt-get upgrade` to be sure you're up to date.  Then, edit sources.list by replacing all occurences of "Dapper" with "Edgy".  Then, `sudo apt-get update`.  Then `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`.
<Maul555> caveman:  are you mad at the gieco commercials??
<arrenlex> K-Rich: Or if you want to do it properly, follow the instructions in !upgrade
<caveman> i wish then maby id be rich
<K-Rich> billy, i think it has something to do with archive.ubuntu.com stopped working for me so i changed them all to ca.archive.ubuntu.com and was able to update again, archive.ubuntu.com still wont finish an apt-get update for me... and i think that is where it's trying to get the upgrade tool from
<Flannel> !offtopic | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<K-Rich> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<billy> arrenlex:  how is what I advised improper?  educate me.
<Maul555> Flannel:  all you had to say was "yes"
<Flannel> billy: manually editing the sources.list isn't the recommended method anymore.
<Joshooa> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<XfceRules> is there a games / wow support channel? I've done some fancy stuff and got great performance on a moderatly old machine. Love to help people, and possibly get some help.
<caveman> i have aa question but it isnt to do with the topic
<arrenlex> billy: Because it doesn't reinstall the desktop metapackage at the end, which means pieces of the system might be missing.
<Maul555> Flannel:  sory when i get a few into me i tend to get off topic, im just tryign to have some fun while i deal with my driver install..
<Flannel> XfceRules: try #winehq
<XfceRules> caveman: wassup?
<XfceRules> flannel thaks
<billy> Flannel:  oh.  a hang-over from Debian on my part.
<Draco> can anyone please help me with cups setup and printer sharing ive followed the instructions but no luck
<billy> arrenlex:  great reason.
<caveman> i just switched from windows so im wondering what do i need to do for system maintence
<caveman> like a skan disk or defrag
<arrenlex> billy: eh... depends how important X is to you.
<Seveas> caveman, sit back and relax :)
<caveman> ok
<Seveas> caveman, and install updates when available
<billy> arrenlex:  would it dump you to a command line?
<caveman> ok
<Madpilot> caveman, not much. Linux's filesystems don't fragment like NTFS/fat32 do
<arrenlex> caveman: your partitions are scanned automagically every 30 mounts. ext3 doesn't frag very much at all. Don't worry about it.
<arrenlex> billy: Yes.
<caveman> man i wish i would have switched long ago
<N3WB> caveman same here :) I switched to ubuntu a week ago and i just love it :d
<billy> arrenlex:  i see.  I think I could manage at that point, but I don't want to dump others there if they're not comfortable.
<N3WB> *:D
<billy> arrenlex:  and typing !update | whoever is alot easier.
<billy> :)
<kraypius> what is the best way to add more space to my ext3 partition?
<XfceRules> madpilot caveman I am so dumbfounded how few performance tweaks / maintaince is necessary for Ubuntu. it is laughable.
<caveman> i switched about 4 days ago when widows crashed and i lost all my info
<billy> or !upgrade... whatever.
<Maul555> so the instructions for this driver is telling me to insert a line under the "extentions" sections of my xorg.conf file, but i can find no such section, where should i create this section?
<caveman> this is run off ctt  right
<billy> Maul555:  I put mine at the very end.
<Maul555> billy: cool, ill try the same..
<Madpilot> XfceRules, yeah, a roommate was doing the defrag dance on his XP machine a few nights ago,  having to disable his virus scanner to get the defrag done... all that junk. So glad to be free of that whole treadmill!
<arrenlex> Maul555: What is it asking you?
<arrenlex> Maul555: Composite?
<Madpilot> caveman, ctt?
<K-Rich> arrenlex, the update manager freezes on the Downloading the upgrade tool window
<caveman> i am too
<kaushal> Hi
<caveman> c plus
<Maul555> arrenlex: yeah, actualy
<arrenlex> Maul555: It looks like this, anywhere in the file:
<arrenlex> Section "Extensions"
<arrenlex>         Option "Composite" "Enable"
<arrenlex> EndSection
<Madpilot> caveman, C++
<kaushal> I have posted my query to ubuntuforums.org
<caveman> im thinking too hard
<Maul555> Section "Extensions"
<Maul555>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<Maul555> EndSection
<caveman> need to quit that
<arrenlex> Maul555: (or disable, whatever it's asking of you)
<XfceRules> madpilot virus scanner? he he he
<kaushal> so when can i get reply
<billy> Maul555:  i think the "EndSection" *is* important, though I've heard different things.
<Maul555> well, for now, im just gona do what it tells me
<arrenlex> Of course EndSection is important. xD That's like saying "I've heard </span> is important".
<XfceRules> madpilot ubuntu.config-> virus.vulnerability="false"
<Maul555> its claiming that ill have jerky video if i dont enter this into the file
<caveman> thanks for the info i feel better now
<billy> arrenlex:  well, I read one guy saying "I don't think that's important."  Just making sure Maul555 doesn't have to do it twice.
<Maul555> well, i dont see any harm in it, and its allready in front of me, so... meh...
<billy> Maul555:  the world will melt if you don't enter it.
<billy> like puddin'
<Maul555> billy:  thats what i thought, just didnt want to mention it, you can ALL thank me later
<billy> Maul555:  ever hear ringing in your ears when it's really quiet?
<billy> a faint faint ringing.
<MikeC2> Hey, ark was the default compressed file handler in kubuntu, can any one recomend something better?
<cani> hi, i need help installing php4 in edgy eft
<Maul555> billy: yeah..
<Maul555> billy: why, are you about to tell me something CRAZY@@@@@@!!!#$!!1111
<billy> Maul555:  that's the universe slowly deflating because of all those jerks who DIDN'T put it in the there!
<billy> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft
<Maul555> oh dear lord, we must stop them from not doing anything..!!!
<caveman> what is the difference between ubuntu and mandrake
<cani> who can help me installing php4 in ubuntu?
<Maul555> caveman: ubuntu pwns your face!
<Maul555> caveman: but thats the nontechnical answer..
<caveman> ok is that good
<caveman> ok
<Maul555> caveman: yes, thats good
<caveman> i want to get into thr tech part but im learning all over again
<colbert> How can I make network shares visible in Save As dialog boxes in Firefox and Opera for example ?
<Draco> ok well I finally got me printing sorted out so heres my little rant <rant> why place the following line in  Listen 127.0.0.1:631
<Draco> cupsd.conf if it has to be removed for it to work
<cani> im trying to install php4, i alredy have apache2, im runing sudo apt-get install php4 but i get the emessage that couldn't find the package
<billy> cani:  isnt' php4 in Synaptic?
<Maul555> caveman:  well, like any linux distro, there are more similarities than disimilarities, but the disimilarities ammount to more when it comes down to actualy using it.  all n all, ubuntu is more usuer friendly in many ways...  and its cuddly!
<cani> billy: nop, only php5
<arrenlex> caveman: Mandrake doesn't even exist anymore... how many years ago did you last look at the Linux world? xD
<caveman> oh god im def not cuddly lmao
<Flannel> billy, cani, php4 is in universe
<Maul555> how do i save a file using the nano editor in terminal?
<caveman> i never did till about 2 months ago
<Flannel> Maul555: ^ is ctrl, so ^O is ctrl-O
<cani> fannel: thanks, im gonna give it a try
<billy> Flannel, cani:  yes, i get returns doing an apt-cache search.
<billy> Cani:  do you have universe repository enabled?
<arrenlex> caveman: Mandrake hasn't existed for years and years.
<cani> flannel: how do you update the repositories?
<caveman> im tired 0f having to work on my system all the time
<Flannel> cani: after you've added universe, 'sudo apt-get update'
<Maul555> arrenlex:  omg, i tried otu mandrake, shoo, i probably still have a mandrake cd lying around
* arfy notes his first intro to linux was slackware, back in 99
<cani> sudo apt-get update?
<arfy> and redhat.
<Flannel> cani: yep.  update, not upgrade.
<arrenlex> Well I'm gone... good night everyone.
<Maul555> caveman:  well if you would just finish, you wont have to, : D
<Maul555> how do i save a file using the nano editor in terminal?
<billy> Good night arrenlex.  Thanks for the good advice.
<billy> ctrl-x
<caveman> from what i knotced if it wasnt for linux micro wouldnt excist
<billy> it'll prompt for the save.
<arrenlex> Maul555: ctrl+x, y, enter
<billy> hit Y
<Maul555> arrenlex:; oooh
<billy> Maul555:  nano is all I use anymore.
<caveman> if i add files do i have to rewgister them
<caveman> so they will run
<Maul555> ctrl+x just puts an x
<billy> caveman:  do you mean installing programs via Synaptic?
<Maul555> my ctrl key may be broken tho, but i doubt it..
<billy> Maul555: try the other ctrl key.
<Maul555> i did.. lol
<caveman> ive allways used an installer or typed the comand in
<cani> flannel: thanks, its downloading now... to install mysql query browser and mysql admin, they are also in the universe?
<Maul555> billy:  there is a possibility i messed up Section "Extensions"
<Maul555>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<Maul555> EndSection
<Maul555> gah... ooops
<Maul555> nm that one
<Maul555> PRETEND THIS NEVER HAPPENED
<billy> Maul555:  change the 0 to "True".
<Maul555> er, ok
<billy> Caveman:  I've never had to register programs.
<Flannel> cani: I... believe one is.  Not sureabout the other.  Try 'apt-cache search [stuff] '
<caveman> ok thanks so much for the info
<K-Rich> anyone good at scripting and familiar with zenity?
<cani> flannel: thank you very much
<caveman> i see im going to have to get another comp to experiment with
<billy> Caveman:  sorry I'm not much help.  I don't think I understand your question.
<caveman> well i used to make tools for yahoo if i added a msvb60dll is have to register it
<caveman> so the programming would reconise it
<Maul555> ok, sooo, lets say your ctrl key doesnt work for whatever reason, bot of em... any other way to save this file?
<caveman> i really like this op system but i cant find certain things id like to have on here so maby if i can figure out how it works maby it can be made
<XfceRules> Is there a way for Amarok to support / organize videos?
<billy> Maul555:  i don't think so.  Just close and reopen with gedit.  Sounds like your keyboard is misconfigured.  Do you have windows logos and stuff?
<Maul555> lol, i pop out my windows key on all my keyboards
<XfceRules> caveman: what would you like it to do?
<billy> Maul555:  make sure your keyboard is set to pc105 in xorg.conf.
<Maul555> ahh, i know its set to 104
<XfceRules> Maul555: what about remapping to null?
<Maul555> but im editing my xorg.conf....
<caveman> well one thing id like to get a yahoo chat client that has voice and anti boot  programs in it
<Maul555> i cant save it!!!!
<billy> Maul555:  just close the terminal, reopen another and press the up key.
<Maul555> XfceRules: remaping to null?
<billy> Maul555:  of course, change the nano to gedit or something.
<caveman> dont get me wrong but i have gaim and well id like to work with it later when i understand how things work
<XfceRules> Maul555 I know keys can be remapped so that they do different stuff, for example, nothing. Yeah, windows key sucks for a lot of games
<Maul555> can anybody give me the name of an editor that doesnt need the ctrl key to save files?
<billy> gedit
<buggy_> vi
<Flannel> Maul555: vim
<cafuego_> Maul555: vim
<Maul555> oooh, vim, i remember that from programming class
<billy> vi and vim are tough, to me at least.
<XfceRules> is there a program like amarok for video?
<cafuego_> elvis, vi
<billy> there's also joe.
<hflappy> um anyone know wifi-radar and wonderin how come the signal quality doesn't show but the access points show up no prob...i have a rt8187 usb....my atheros shows the signal quality
<h1st0> XfceRules: totem?
<h1st0> XfceRules: What else do you need it to do besides play video?
<cafuego_> hflappy: driver doesn't support signal strength reading
<hflappy> hmm
<hflappy> k
<cafuego_> it'll probably get fixed at some stage in the future
<billy> but if you're ever dumped to a command line with no GUI, you better know vim.
<hflappy> guess i'll wait till new drivers come out ;(
<XfceRules> h1st0 I have a LOT of videos, and want to search better...
<cafuego_> billy: why?
<Maul555> i "knew" vim... im still cratching my head as to how to save,  its like something, wq
<hflappy> thx cafuego for info ;) ...kinda was hopin for a work around but ya guess i'll wait ;)
<h1st0> XfceRules: ah I don't know of any of the top of my head.  Myabe search in synaptic
<cafuego_> Most machines have sed, no need for vim
<billy> cafuego:  well, that happened to me when experimenting with some backported Sarge's.  perhaps I should say, you should at least know vim.  But that's as easy as man vim, eh?
<h1st0> All ubuntu machines have nano
<Flannel> h1st0: He's having issues with his control key
<Maul555> vim came up, apparently they have vim too
<XfceRules> I don't have totem... I'll check that out. also, Amarok stops collecting info on music when it encounters too many errors. can I get it to ignore more errors?
<Maul555> i can fix the ctrl problem if i can save the file lol
<h1st0> Who ever came up with the default keys for vim should be shot.
<Maul555> h1st0: fo real!
<cafuego_> h1st0: why?
<billy> h1st0:  aw c'mon.  they're cute.
<billy> :wq
<cafuego_> :x
<Maul555> AAAAH, YAYA
<cafuego_> :ZZ
<Maul555> THX BILLY
<cafuego_> Actually, no, just 'ZZ'
<Maul555> again
<billy> right on, Maul555
* Maul555 doesnt believe cafuego
<h1st0> The scroll keys etc...
<XfceRules> I prefer gedit for that reason, or nano
<XfceRules> but you have that ctrl allergy
<cafuego_> h1st0: the arrow keys work if your terminal type isn't broken.
<Maul555> yeah, im gona edit the keyboard layout and put in these lines and try to save...
<Maul555> oh... hrmm... its set to generic layout, 105
<Maul555> mabey i just need to switch keyboards, im gona try that before i have an anurism..
<h1st0> cafuego_: I must be thinking of anothe reditor but still the whole : stuff is assinine
<billy> Maul555:  maybe you jammed them when yanking the windows keys.  :D
<h1st0> cafuego_: nano's interface is so much more user friendly.  Still not perfect but better.
<Maul555> well, this keyboard is at least 6 years old..
<thcmonkey> is there a gfx card compatibility page for beryl?
<cafuego_> h1st0: nano is far too slow and limited
<h1st0> They could have ctrl+x at the bottom instead of ^X etc...
<Maul555> yar.. that doesnt make any sense to me iether
<Maul555> how does ^ = ctrl
<h1st0> cafuego_: for a text editor?
<cafuego_> I don't know if it can even do a conditional regex search & replace.
<h1st0> cafuego_: use sed for that.
<cafuego_> h1st0: Yah
<billy> thcmonkey:  someone here would probably help you if they knew the answer to your question.  since you're already in freenode, join #beryl.  They ought to know.  :)
<cafuego_> h1st0: I don't want to have to save, exit, run sed, reopen.
<thcmonkey> billy: cheers, i'm in there now
<Flannel> thcmonkey: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<h1st0> cafuego_: ^W
<billy> thcmonkey:  love the name.  cheers!
<thcmonkey> billy: lol cheers dude
* Maul555 digs for keyboards that havent been put away because soda/beer was spilled on em
<Maul555> brb/afk
<pschulz01> Greetings.. how do I restore a corrupted initramfs?\
<h1st0> cafuego_: actually ^\
<pschulz01> My ubuntu is dropping into busybox on boot.
<hpevju> anyone know a howto install xfce on ubuntu server?
<pschulz01> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Flannel> hpevju: `sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop`
<foutrelis> pschulz01: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> hpevju: and, if you're going to be using it as a desktop, you'll want to switch to the desktop kernel, from the server kernel, or you might get aggrivated at some response times
* Maul555 jacked one from another comp
<foutrelis> pschulz01: Don't mind my '?' at the end :)
<h1st0> hpevju: or sudo apt-get install XFCE  but you won't get all the other apps etc.. that you would with xubuntu-desktop
<h1st0> Flannel: didn't they ditch the server kernel?
<hpevju> i did a sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Flannel> h1st0: No. why would they?
<Flannel> hpevju: that'll work too
<billy> Flannel:  curious.  why xubuntu-desktop and not simply ubuntu-desktop.  because for server?
<Flannel> billy: because he asked for XFCE, not Gnome
<pschulz01> foutrelis: (I had the question about the corrupted initramfs.)
<h1st0> Flannel: ahh nvm its still there.
<billy> Flannel:  oh.  learned something new.  :)
<hpevju> then how do i start xfce once apt-get is done ?
<h1st0> hpevju: if you install xfce4 package just startx
<foutrelis> pschulz01: I cannot help you with the corrupted initramfs : (
<h1st0> hpevju: if you installed xubuntu-desktop reboot the machine.
<h1st0> hpevju: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Flannel> hpevju: you'll also need to install xserver-xorg
<hpevju> aha, its the server part i belive i need, thanx
<pschulz01> foutrelis: I think I should be able to fix it by using ubuntu boot disk..
<foutrelis> pschulz01: I confused you with hpevju. Sorry man :(
* foutrelis should drink some coffee :\
* Maul555 has confirmed the ctrl key was just busted on the keyboard
<arooni> hey folks when i load up gizmo project (voip client) i get the error 'no audio input sources are available'.... how can i fix this?
* Maul555 has found one more keyboard to put on the pile..
<billy> arooni:  l'm not familiar with that, but are you trying to peform something like a line in capture?
<arooni> billy > i just want to receive voip calls
<foutrelis> pschulz01: Maybe this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1805485
<arooni> but i need a line in (i have a sony laptop if it matters0
<h1st0> billy: his mic is basically not working.
<billy> arooni:  oh.  honestly I'm not sure.  perhaps what h1st0 said above is accurate.
<billy> arooni:  a vaio?
<h1st0> !sound > arooni
<pschulz01> foutrelis: That is just what I'm after.. thanks.
<billy> Perhaps there is a way to better integrate this chat with the forum.
<billy> Some way of searching the forum without leaving the room.
<foutrelis> pschulz01: np. I hope it 'll all work out ok. :)
<hpevju> when i do "startx" i get "could not open default font fixed" what am i missing?
<Kooka> cya all
<billy> bye Kooka
<billy> arooni:  you there?
<Maul555> ok, xserver refuses to start, im in vim, i somehow got myself into insert mode by mashing some keys, not how the F^(@# do i save this!!!
<arooni> billy i'm here
<billy> Maul555:  `:wq`
<Maul555> '?
<kraut> moin
<billy> Maul555:  that's just my way of demarcating things.  :wq
<arooni> billy when i go to sound recorder, 'record from input' is blank.... icant select anything
<Maul555> well, Shift+:, just give me ":"
<fxr> hi just a quickie, can someone recommend an application that i can edit an iso image with.. i.e add a folder to the disk image.. dont seem to be able to do it with KB
<billy> arooni:  right click the volume manager, then "Open Volume Control", then "Switches".
<billy> Maul555:  you're in vim, and pressing shift-+ gives you : ?
<billy> arooni:  there should be a box for "Line in Capture".  is there?
<billy> arooni:  also, unmute the microphone in case it is.
<Maul555> no,  "shift" + ":" gives me just a ":", and then i put wq at the end, hit enter, and it just goes down a line
<kaushal> Maul555 : I have mailed to ubuntu forums
<billy> Maul555:  OK.  try :w
<Maul555> nope
<Maul555> hey, im gona try mashing keys again
<MukiEX> Okay, I might be fubar. I accidentally deleted /bin/ >_<
<MukiEX> Is there any way to apt-get a replacement?
<arooni> billy i dont see the box for line in capture
<FP> GoodMorning all
<billy> Maul555:  that's maybe a bad idea.  doesn't pressing the : alter the very bottom of the vim screen?
<arooni> billy there is a capture tag
<arooni> i mean tab
<billy> arooni:  we may be using slightly different things.  try the tab.
<Ashi> hey
<billy> Hey Ashi.
<Maul555> how do you edityour xorg.conf file from command line again... its sudo dpkg, something xorg.conf
<Ashi> Hey Billy
<billy> Maul555:  sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf  .  NOTE:  I'm not using vim, but vi .
<Maul555> no
<Maul555> i mean the one that begins with sudo dpkg
<billy> Maul555:  you may be thinking sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Maul555> YES!
<billy> :)
<hsn_> where can i get bacula 2.0 or newer open ssl .debs for ubuntu? i downloaded debian packages and they do not works, because they require libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8c-1)
<farid> How do I get to upgrade kde to 3.5.6
<billy> Maul555:  trust me, you need this -->  http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/refcard-en-a4.pdf
<Maul555> i think i used the wrong tutorial for installing ati drivers, last time it was like sooo not this complicated.. last time, it took me 5 minutes!!!
<J-_> Will kflickr work in Gnome?
<billy> hsn_ : I think Ubuntu Edgy only has up to 0.9.8b .
* Maul555 decides to use ati drivers, like last time... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
* billy hopes Maul555 remembers to breathe in through the nose, out through the mouth. 
* Maul555 is mixing it up, in thru the nose now, out later...
<billy> :)
<Maul555> its ok, ive got x running again
<billy> J-_ :  from what I understand KDE programs *will* work in Gnome, though perhaps a touch more slowly.
<Askar> How do I solve this: NO_PUBKEY CC919A31E23C5FC3
<billy> Askar:  what repository did you add?
<Whebeft> i was trying to become an ubunterno on launchpad, and i registered my gpg key and whatnot, and they gave me some kind of code to decode to get my registration link, how do i do that?
<Askar> automatix.. but it worked before I updated
<billy> Askar:  I just want to be sure I understand you.  You upgraded to Feisty perhaps?
<progek> Hey everyone
<Askar> billy: no I updated automatix with updatemanager
<billy> Hi progek.
<eck> J-_, billy: they will run at the same speed, but it would probably take a bit longer to launch if you don't have any other kde applications open, because you will have to load all of the kde libraries
<eck> it is the same with starting up a gnome session
<billy> eck:  yeah....that's what I meant. :)
<Maul555> does anyone recomend automatix?
<billy> Maul555:  depends on who you ask.  I'm scared to go near it.
<progek> a friend of mine hates linux with a passion, he loves windows and hassles me every day. He mentioned there is nothing linux can do which windows cannot. Is this really true since they are two completely different operating systems?
<billy> Windows can't not suck.
<billy> kidding.
<progek> heh
<Maul555> progek: depends, i know there are things linux can do that windows cannot...  but dont ask me what... lol
<eck> !automatix
<Pthag> Of course there's nothing linux can do that windows can't, it's running on a fucking computer
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<eck> no one recommends it :-)
<Pthag> The point behind computers is their ability to do what any other computer can
<gnomefreak> Pthag: please watch your language
<Maul555> im now using fglrx but i cant get 3d/gl hardware acceleration to work!!!!
<Pthag> k
<Madpilot> progek, Linux is very bad at being infected with viruses. That's a Windows specialty...
<Maul555> what Madpilot means is that linux doesnt get virus like windows does...
<progek> Madpilot, true
<mneptok> Maul555: do NOT use Automatix or any other such scripts. please.
<Madpilot> Maul555, thank you for translating my remark from Ironic to English. ;)
<Maul555> mneptok: yeah, Envy didnt do anything for me but shut down x... lol
<Maul555> Madpilot: lol, np  :p
<progek> Envy? same prob here :)
<anystone> :)
<mkquist> progek - tell him u can use linux to boot from live cd and recover a windows crash...hehe
<mneptok> progek: can you access a Windows machine from anywhere on the Internet using encrypted protocols and free tools?
<progek> mkquist, I was thinking about that but there is a live cd builder for XP isnt there?
<xukun> I wonder what is a good torrent client for Ubuntu?
<progek> mneptok, nice one
<Maul555> progek: of corse
<billy> Askar, I'm not sure how to handle your problem. There are currently issues with the Automatix site.  Please join #automatix as they'll be more likely to assist you.
<Maul555> progek:  try vnc or radmin
<progek> I like vnc
<mkquist> havent used it but true
<mneptok> xukun: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<progek> but use ssh mostly
<xukun> mneptok, thanks a lot
<mneptok> np
<Whebeft> did anyone here sign the ubuntu code of conduct?
* mneptok did
* billy didn't know one existed.
<gnomefreak> Whebeft: Yes and its better to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Whebeft> mneptok, how would i go about decoding the code in the email they sent me
<mneptok> Whebeft: with your GPG key
<gnomefreak> Whebeft: what email client?
<Whebeft> gnomefreak, gmail
<Maul555> the only thing i use envy for is wiping off old versions of drivers i failed to install lol
<billy> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<gnomefreak> Whebeft: you might have to save it as a file in /home/ or something and decrypt it from CLI (cant remember command off hand as its 4am) but its simple command
* gnomefreak uses thunderbird and enigmail makes life simple
<Maul555> i may just be crazy enough to give envy another try, just because im tired of reading stuff for right now
<Whebeft> gnomefreak, i'm new at ubuntu, i'm not sure how i do that
<mneptok> Maul555: nVidia or ATI?
<gnomefreak> Maul555: is using synaptic too hard?
<Maul555> gnomefreak: ati
<mneptok> via con dios
* mneptok hopes AMD can get ATI off the crack-pipe
<gnomefreak> Whebeft: should tell you in launchpad when you first downloaded it
<Madpilot> Whebeft, just save the whole text of the email into a file, save it to your desktop, and then run gpg either from the command line or via seahorse to decrypt it
<Maul555> gnomefreak: eh?
<Maul555> gnomefreak: are you telling me i can do this thru Synaptic!!!!
* Maul555 holds a gun to his head
<gnomefreak> Maul555: yes
<Maul555> GAAAAAH!%!@^!#&
<Whebeft> madpilot, permission to pm?
<mztik> I need help on this... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_JRE_v6.0  -  It tells me to write the command: fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin  ... Never seen the 'fakeroot' command before.. is this correct? Please check the link.
* billy isn't sure if he should laugh at Maul555 or not.
<Maul555> gnomefreak: show me the light
<gnomefreak> Maul555: add multiverse and universe and install flglx(or whatever the name of it is)
<Madpilot> Whebeft, if it's about -offtopic, I just removed your ban there. What was that paste, anyway?
<foutrelis> mztik: It's correct :)
<Maul555> oh, well ive got fglrx installed
<gnomefreak> fglrx is it
<mztik> it doesn't work for me
<Maul555> i cant count the number of times ive installed that today thru different sorces
<mneptok> Madpilot: contents of the GPG mail he got
<Whebeft> madpilot, it was an accident, i was trying to paste my question as i figured it was offtopic but it didnt copy correctly
* Maul555 opens up synaptic
<foutrelis> mztik: I'm pretty sure I've used it before. Maybe try apt-cache search fakeroot and see if there are related packages?
<cosmo_>  is there a way to get xchat to save channels so that it brings them up next time I start xchat? and if so how do I do it?
<gnomefreak> !ati Maul555
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati maul555 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !ati | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Maul555> lol
<mneptok> mztik: why do you need Java6?
<Maul555> yeah umm, that the tutorial that just didnt work..
* gnomefreak hasnt slept yet mistakes will happen alot more soon
<mneptok> gnomefreak: for instance, "a lot" is 2 words ;) :P
<mztik> Is Java5 better?
<gnomefreak> see :)
<gnomefreak> mztik: for edgy and dapper yes
<Maul555> ok, i went into synaptic and i allready have it!!!
<mneptok> mztik: it's a HELL of a lot easier to install
<mneptok> mztik: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<gnomefreak> Maul555: all you should have to do is configure it
<gnomefreak> once everything is installed
<Maul555> gnomefreak: tell that to my computer!1
<gnomefreak> ati is harder than nvidia IMHO but i dont remember it being all that hard
<nsx> hey, I'm trying to help a friend out.  he has ubuntu on his computer, and the alsa driver for his sound card seems to be really buggy (cirrus logic soundfusion).. skype won't work unless we use the oss version.  anyway, is there an easy way to get ubuntu to use the oss driver instead of the alsa driver, without fuss?
<gnomefreak> i did it on breezy beta
<billy> Time for me to crash.  Goodnight folks.
<nevermind> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Maul555> gnomefreak: me niether, when i first installed ubuntu, it was with this card, on this mobo, and there was nothing to it, but now for some reason i cant do anything right when it comes to drivers!!!
* foutrelis has to run off to university. later guys :)
<billy> Bye foutrelis.
<foutrelis> bye
* gnomefreak will be able to help more after a few days sleep. im just waiting for this build to finish so its ready to upload when i do get up
* Maul555 needs to sleep soon too....
<billy> I'm out too.  Time for some shut-eye.
<billy> G'night.
* mneptok has 4 more hours of work ahead
<Maul555> night billy
<nevermind> night all
<Maul555> night
<OpenNo> hello
<nevermind> since everyone is leaving, for those who remain, anyone has used cups to share printers before?
* svu continues wondering where ppc herd5 iso is
<OpenNo> when is the next ubuntu out yo?
<nugenoa> =] 
<mztik> What repository do I need for Java 5?
<nevermind> OpenNo: april i think
<gnomefreak> svg: ask in #ubuntu+1
<OpenNo> ah ok
<gnomefreak> april 25thish
<OpenNo> I tried Vista it's really bad
<OpenNo> haha!
<Tomcat_> mztik: multiverse
<nevermind> OpenNo: sacrilege!
<Maul555> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<OpenNo> wrong channel sorry
<gnomefreak> night
* OpenNo goes back to offtopic
<Gurpartap> OpenNo, 17th april
<nevermind> what, does no one have a home network here???
* Maul555 has an extensive home network, whats the q?
<nevermind> Maul555: i'm trying to share a printer with cups, but i can't
<Maul555> oh, that one is over my head atm, ask me again after i get past these damn vid card drivers.. Il know the answer after i tackle that one
<mztik> Found it, installing JRE 5. Thanks everyone :-)
<nevermind> Maul555: what video card drivers?
<Maul555> if you want to share a windows printer on a windows machine i can help tho, lol
<Maul555> ati drivers
<Maul555> ATI Radeon AIW 9600 Pro
<nevermind> Maul555: i have shared upt o my soul in windows :P, and also with Ubuntu, except of the damn rpinter
<Maul555> lol
<nevermind> Maul555: what's the problem with those driers?
<Maul555> i cant get em to work, iether they will work without 3d acceleration, or x will refuse to start...
<nevermind> mmm, what's your mobo?
<Maul555> and i know the card is good
<Maul555> ahh, one sec
<J-_> how can I start a program up that's in my home directory? it's jUploadr.
<nevermind> k
<Maul555> nevermind: Biostar M7NCG 400
<J-_> what sure what type of command I should use
<nevermind> J-_: ./jUploadr
<nevermind> J-_: of course you should cd the directory first
<J-_> nevermind: but how do I use that command in the home directory from a desktop icon?
<nevermind> J-_: you mean like to create a launcher?
<J-_> yes
<Smoke2k_> does anyone know how to set a timer here
<J-_> do i need to add quotes or antyhing?
<nevermind> easy, on the command field just use the full path (/home/user/program)
<Smoke2k_> i want to make a ad for particular channel
<Smoke2k_> this mac version of irc I am not sure about
<nevermind> Maul555: what's the diff in a AIW with a regular one?
<Maul555> nevermind: it has vidio in/out capabilities, like RCA, Coax, FM, Svidio
<crazy_bus> can anyone help me.  I'm trying to set up dial-up internet of a friends computer.  I added the phone number and username password in Network.  But I don't know what to do next.  How do I connect?
<nevermind> Maul555: and you want to have that also right?
<nevermind> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Maul555> nevermind: no, i could care less about that
<nevermind> crazy_bus: that's 4 u
<Maul555> i just want 3d to work!!!
<nevermind> Maul555: glad to hear it, one sc
<crazy_bus> thanks.  I tried the first option and it didn't work.  I'll try the other ones now
<OpenNo> lol..
<OpenNo> hobbsee drank my coffee
<Hobbsee> OpenNo: #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nevermind> Maul555: have you checked ati's https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.34.8-inst.html?
<OpenNo> fuck git
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-21-152.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> even better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Maul555> hrmm.. no
* Maul555 clicks t3h link
* mode/#ubuntu [+b-b *!*As@*.dialup.xtra.co.nz *!*@219-89-21-152.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by mneptok
<mneptok> grah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-89-21-152.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by mneptok
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Maul555> nevermind: how will this one help me more than the others, i mean, ill try it, im just wonderign whats special?
<nevermind> Maul555: were you using the official drivers or ubuntu's ones?
<coffeegrindah> has anyone used reconstructor?
<ghetek> does anybody have a completely failsafe xorg.conf? i remember in hoary i used to be able to set to "vesa" and the graphics werent amazing but it always worked.
<Maul555> hrmm...  both
<nevermind> Maul555: well... i had better experience with manufacturer's drivers so...
<Maul555> yeah, me too
<nevermind> ghetek: what's your video card?
<Maul555> ill give this one a try, but tomorrow, it time for me to hit the hay, thanks man
* Maul555 bookmarks the site
<nevermind> Maul555: np
<Maul555> night all/..
<nevermind> night
<ghetek> nevermind: its a usb external hard drive installation, its kinda meant to be portable so i need complete defaults
<nevermind> well, you might wanna try vga drivers
<ghetek> vga drivers?
<visualnets> hello all I need some help to install Mozilla Seamonkey
<nevermind> package is xserver-xorg-video-vga
<tuxperger> hello...
<ghetek> nevermind: if i apt-get install that package will it configure itself?
<XfceRules> When I hit the volume up/down on my keyboard or headset, it adjust the bass instead of volume. How do I change it?
<tuxperger> anybody got MH mailboxes to work in evolution/edgy?
<nevermind> ghetek: probably you don't have to apt-get it, it's supposed to get installed by default, you may have to set it up in xorg.conf tho
<yettenet> Can anyone tell me how I can change the workgroup I'm in? (in a samba network)
<ghetek> nevermind: thats kinda where i have some issues, i dont really know how to do that
<ghetek> the hd is in a usb case now and i can access its files
<nevermind> yettenet: got to system/administration/shared folders/general
<geek2go> has anyone ever messed with reconstructor
<tuxperger> ...I'm now using sylpheed for only that reason
<lycangodofwar> can anyone tell me how to use a higher screen resolution in ubuntu
<nevermind> ghetek: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the line that says Driver "whatever" and change it for "vga"
<tuxperger> In some ways it's better, but I hate it when software doesn't do what I want ;-/
<ghetek> nevermind: will do thanks!
<trond> lycangodofwar: Specify hsync and vsync of your monitor in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nevermind> ghetek: np
<Askar> My taskbar buttons are very small...what to do?
<Un1c0> or try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<geek2go> Grr.. I hate making LiveCD's.
<trond> lycangodofwar: That is if you don't get higher resolutions under the settings --> screen resolution menu
<eck> tuxperger: maybe you should conver to maildir/imap if only because it's better supported
<yettenet> nevermind: I don't have such a thing :(
<lycangodofwar> <trond> what do you mean by  hsync vsync
<tuxperger> eck: i have imap too (external server). These are historical mails
<trond> lycangodofwar: Which screen resolutions are your monitor capable of?
<lycangodofwar> not to sure
<tuxperger> eck: feels a bit overkill to setup an imap server on a desktop machine
<trond> Don't know which ones that worked under windows?
<eck> tuxperger: well, i have used evolution with maildir before and i know that works
<eck> there was a bug though where i had to manually enter the directory in gconf-editor
<tuxperger> eck: that's precisely my problem!
<eck> aha
<trond> lycangodofwar: For instance, in xorg.conf you will find an entry called "Section Monitor"
<eck> iirc you have to select a file that isn't the mail directory, and then you go into gconf-editor and change the string, and then when you open up evolution it works
<eck> i filed a bug on it in launchpad some time early in the edgy release, it might have been fixed for feisty
<lycangodofwar> it can do 1600 x 1200
<trond> lycangodofwar: There you should specify something like this: HorizSync    31.0 - 94.0
<trond>         VertRefresh  55.0 - 120.0
<trond>  . But you have to figure out the correct values first. These are values for 1600x1200 75hz.
<tuxperger> eck: thanks!
<trond> Lycangodofwar: Ok, if you are capable of 75hz than I just provided values which should work ok
<dcordes> i would like to install the latest madwifi drivers. do i have to blacklist the old one before? how do i do so?
<eck> tuxperger: no problem. i can't find the bug anymore, so i guess it must be fixed :-)
<tuxperger> eck: thanks a lot! Just did what you said and it works now.
<chuck`_> With pure-ftpd, there seems to be a user set up by default to match my ubuntu login name/pw.  Anyone know how to disable this account if possible?  It's not in the users list in PureAdmin
<tuxperger> sylpheed-claws is still one heck of a mailer ;-/
<mneptok> eck: we switched LP to only show working features in Evolution instead of bugs. shorter list. ;)
<ubuntu_> Hello. How do i view which hard drive is which? (hd0, hd1, etc)
<nevermind> ubuntu_: system/adminsitration/partitons
<gu> Hi!
<eck> excellent :-)
<nugenoa> Hello #ubuntu.
<nevermind> ubuntu_: or you can try sudo fdisk /dev/hd? and then issue command "p"
<nugenoa> If I want to remove the option to boot into Windows from grub's menu.lst, what exactly do I have to remove?
<mkquist> nugenoa , just comment out the ones below the dividing line between the linux entries and the rest
<nugenoa> Aye aye mkquist. Arigato!
<mkquist> nugenoa - np enjoy
<enyc> errm...
<nugenoa> mkquist, one last question, I comment out the part that says chainloader +1
<nugenoa> ?
<enyc> I have dpkg-buildpackage -b 'ed the linux-image package whatnot...
<enyc> I have looooads of deb/udeb files [!!] 
<mkquist> nugenoa - in menu.lst everything below the divide
<nugenoa> Aye.
<yellow_chicken> how to tell machine not to start x?
<enyc> I was rather hoping to create a single linux-image- whatnot like the ubuntu kernels provided
<MrEgg964> Hi everyone :) I'm trying to find a way to mount a windows network drive (I'm using mount -t smbfs) that would correctly display French accented characters. Those characters are correctly displayed if I smb://myserver, but become black-squared-like signs when the drive is mounted. Anybody has any idea ?
<enyc> hrrm wrong character set ?
<MrEgg964> yes, most likely, but what should I do ?
<enyc> MrEgg964: good question ;-)
<H264> Hi
<MrEgg964> :D
<fentgphx> is anyone able to help me with the ubuntu gnome power manager?
<H264> anybody do a 64bit install on an iMac?
<H264> 6.10 or 7.04?
<MrEgg964> This is my fstab input : //192.168.71.119/MusicCenter /mnt/MusicCenter smbfs codepage=cp850,iocharset=iso8859-1,credentials=/home/fred/.smbpasswd,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<H264> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384230
<mkquist> yellow chicken - still looking to change start up runlevel?
<real_aussie> New Question: doing "init 3" seems to have no effect--- how the f*ck do I get rid of X, to install a new video driver?  Is this because some wonderful idiot said "Oh, i don't understand "init" so I'll p*ss it off from the system!"?
<H264> only now that I tried 7.04, it installed alright
<nevermind> MrEgg964: try with iocharset=iso8859-6
<MrEgg964> ok
<H264> only I get a "no bootable disk" apon selecting the Linux (tux) in rEFIt
<analou> why can't i install mysql??
<nevermind> MrEgg964: and btw, i'd change my .smbcredentials to my root home folder
<H264> for my 64bit 7.04 install
<analou> sudo apt-get mysql-server
<mkquist> yellow chicken - this should help - http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<analou> i can't install php5 and mysql-server
<MrEgg964> Alright, it did make a change, but still no good.
<analou> please help..
<nevermind> MrEgg964: try now with iocharset=iso8859-15
<MrEgg964> nevermind: you're right, I should and I will.
<analou> please
<Madpilot> analou, are you following the Ubuntu LAMP install page?
<analou> yes..
<nevermind> analou: simple, you're missing the install on the apt-get command :P
<MrEgg964> nope, iso8859-15 takes me back to my squared-shaped signs :(
<analou> i did..i just was not able to type..
<nevermind> analou: have you enabled repos?
<LysergicAcid> I just installed ubuntu, and booted up and logged in, and now all I have is a desktop background and a mouse pointer
<LysergicAcid> what gives?
<nevermind> analou: try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_MYSQL_Database_Server
<H264> anybody have any iMac 64bit experience?
<analou> Note, selecting mysql-server-4.1 instead of mysql-server
<analou> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<analou> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<analou> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<analou> or been moved out of Incoming.
<analou> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<analou> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<analou> that package should be filed.
<analou> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<analou> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<analou>   mysql-server-4.1: Depends: mysql-common-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<analou>                     Depends: mysql-client-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<analou>                     Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<analou> E: Broken packages
<analou> thats what ot says
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nevermind> MrEgg964: well, i'm out of options, i'd suggest to keep on trying with different charsets
* H264 needs help frome someone with iMac 64bit experience
<H264> *from
<nevermind> i believe they go from 1 to 2something
<MrEgg964> ok ; it's funny though that I do get those characters right if I smb:// my network drive directly.
<nevermind> MrEgg964: samba is a misterious universe :)
<MrEgg964> :):)
<kraypius> how do I get a drive to automatically be added to the desktop when mounted?
<F00BaR> hey
<F00BaR> in ssh
<nevermind> kraypius: what kind of drive?
<kraypius> fat32
<kraypius> i also have an ntfs i would like to do that with
<F00BaR> how do i uninstall php5 aNd install php4 in ssh
<analou> i still can't install mysl and php5
<rambo3> kraypius, thats the power of /media directory
<kraypius> oic, so mount them to /media/whatever ?
<analou> how can i install mysql?
<analou> and php5?
<trond> synaptic
<rambo3> !lamp | analou
<ubotu> analou: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kraypius> i mean /dev/media/whatev
<XfceRules> If I backup my old drives and reformat them to ext3 (from NTFS) I should get significantly improved performance, namely, file system searches on that drive, correct?
<mneptok> XfceRules: yes
<analou> i have followed the instructons written in there.. but still i wasn't able to install
<rambo3> kraypius, no /media/hda
<tumbleweed> NFS bug in edgy?: http://paste.omnia.za.net/5
<mneptok> analou: the best bet is to get the server install ISO and install the LAMP target
<kraypius> oh oops ic thanks
<F00BaR> analou, sudo apt-get install mysql-common
<real_aussie> Anyone? Doing "init 3" seems to have no effect--- how do I get rid of X, to install a new video driver?
<rambo3> kraypius, there is auto mount utility in edgy
<XfceRules> mneptok dramatic improvements? not excited about moving around almost 1.2 terabytes
<kraypius> rambo3, how to access it?
<tumbleweed> I can repeatedly cause this with firefox (NFS-mounted home)
<rambo3> kraypius, ask ubotu
<mkquist> real_aussie - try #telinit 3
<rambo3> !Diskmount | kraypius
<kraypius> oh well i can use fstab to automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> XfceRules: the biggest selling point is the *FAR* greater relaiability of ext3 over NTFS
<ubuntu_> anyone have any idea when 8800's drivers will be included in the instalation CD?
<rambo3> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kraypius> rambo3, fstab right?
<F00BaR> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<analou> how can i uninstall php4 and change it to php5??
<F00BaR> !php4
<ubotu> php4: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ubuntu_> analou - use synaptic
<F00BaR> ffs
<kraypius> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<real_aussie> mkquist: Thanks, I'll try that: but of course it will throw me off here... bye.
<F00BaR> ubuntu_, how do i remove php5 is ssh
<F00BaR> and install php4
<mkquist> later
<rambo3> analou, you can have them both , just see that you cofigure apache config to php5 module
<mneptok> F00BaR: man apt-get
<XfceRules> mneptok is there a utility you might recommend for backing up a drive, for restoration after reformat?
<ubuntu_> F00BaR: don't know
<mneptok> XfceRules: rsync
<F00BaR> mneptok, i know about it but i need the command to remove
<mneptok> F00BaR: man apt-get
<XfceRules> mneptok thanks
<F00BaR> i mean
<F00BaR> do i do apt-get remove php4
<F00BaR> or will it not work
<F00BaR> do i do apt-get remove php5 *
<mneptok> +sudo
<mkquist> real_aussie - any luck? that was quick
<rambo3> analou, a2enmod is tool for external modules when you install apache2 . ex . a2enmod php5
<F00BaR> package php5 not insdtalled
<analou> what if it says some pacjages are broken??
<real_aussie> Nup: command was accepted without error, but nothing happened. (I logged in as root on Ctrl-Alt-F2 & entered telinit 3)
<XfceRules> mneptok grsync not bad?
<mkquist> real_aussie - http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html check that out
<mneptok> XfceRules: dunno it
<XfceRules> mneptok checking it out. it is a gui version
<Player> I'm sure you get this a lot, but how do I enable SSH server on Ubuntu Desktop?
<XfceRules> mneptok recommended by add/install
<Player> Should I mess with init.d manually, or is there a better way?
<rambo3> Player, for what
<Player> I want to be able to SSH into that box
<rambo3> Player, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Shub> I'll just throw my questions out there. I'm using latest ubunty edgy and after playing around with the ati drivers (alot) i cant chose "mark for reinstall" on the synaptic xorg-driver-fglrx.. anyone have any ideas why?
<rambo3> i never use ssh thats just a guess
<osfameron> Player: you want to be running sshd maybe?
<Player> yes
<Player> I'd like it to start automatically when the machine boots
<F00BaR> any ideas
<F00BaR> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<F00BaR> ./setup2: line 860: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
<F00BaR> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<magik> anyone know how to get the gd-module for php5 to get xpm xbm support? i installed apache2 as well
<rambo3> F00BaR, what are you trying to install
<rambo3> !pear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> magik, is that php::pear
<real_aussie> mr quist (I'm sorry I don't have your proper handle - it's not on my clipboard) -- the html said that everything in ubuntu was either level 1 or levels 2, 3, 4, 5 are same as level 2.  The driver installation (an nvidia install-script!) complains if I'm running in run level 1, because it says various services are not enabled at that level.  Who's brilliant idea was to collapse all the run levels 2,3,4,5 to 2?  How do I unfuc
<real_aussie> k this brilliant idea?
<F00BaR> rambo3, ispconfig
<F00BaR> rambo3, its a control panel
<magik> heh, u know i don't know what it is exactly, but it allows gd to use TTF fonts to draw in images dynamically over web pages...
<magik> what's pear again?
<magik> oh... well i have everything installed... that's the weird part
<rambo3> magik, extensin library for php like image drawing libreries and such
<magik> i don't understand why it wont work... i've tried uninstalling everything and starting over, but it still wont get xbm and xpm support
<magik> even tho the packages are listed as installed
<Player> alright, how do you normally start up services in Ubuntu?
<magik> i'll try installing through pear
<rambo3> Player, do you have SSH server installed at all?
<rambo3> magik, pear is in repos http://pear.php.net/manual/en/introduction.php
<F00BaR> rambo3, any ideas?
<Player> rambo3, according to synaptic I have Open SSH Server installed
<analou> i still can't install lamp..there has been some unmet dependencies..what shall i do??
<F00BaR> kick it analou
<F00BaR> :P
<rambo3> F00BaR, dies ut have configure before make ?
<F00BaR> all it has is ./setup
<analou> i was able to install in on my desktop..but how come i can't in my notebook??
<rambo3> F00BaR, i have no idea its not supported in this channel
<F00BaR> is vhcs?
<Shub> could someone suggest an easy to use program to make backup images ? preferably with some sort of gui ;)
<rambo3> !backup | Shadow_mil
<ubotu> Shadow_mil: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lisapc> any pc technicians around?
<nevermind> Shub: Partition Image, g4u, Mondo
<F00BaR> ok
<Helmi> someone around with usb-sound experiences?
<Shub> thanks man
<F00BaR> i tried vhcs control panel
<F00BaR> i get this error
<F00BaR> dpkg: error processing vhcs-gui (--configure):
<F00BaR>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<F00BaR> Errors were encountered while processing:
<F00BaR>  vhcs
<F00BaR>  vhcs-daemon
<F00BaR>  vhcs-gui
<F00BaR> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<F00BaR> root@WNDR:~#
<nevermind> F00BaR: carefull with flood
<F00BaR> sory
<nhy> Does herd 5 have bcm43xx driver built in?
<lisapc> when I use usb port#1 with my mouse, the pointer at times flies around the screen out of control.  Is this an USB problem?
<mkquist> real_aussie - so u dont want to run at level 1?..
<nevermind> lisapc: hard to say, it may be a mouse issue, an usb issue or a video issue...
<nevermind> lisapc: what's the mouse brand?
<lisapc> MS usb mouse,
<rambo3> nhy, yes
<lisapc> it doesnt seem to happen in usb port #2
<rambo3> i have it at least on modprobe
<nevermind> lisapc: have you tried it on different ports?
<real_aussie> mkquist: *I* don't mind: the install script is the thing that's complaining about run level 1
<nhy> Are you sure?
<lisapc> nevermind, scroll up
<F00BaR> ??
<nhy> I've tried and tried and I can't get it to work.
<F00BaR> anyone know what it means
<lisapc> what could be wrong with usb port #1?
<nevermind> lisapc: oh, then probabbly it's a bad usb port
<nevermind> have your mobo checked
<lisapc> nevermind, LOL
<nhy> I think I read somewhere that you need a patch for the 4318. Can you confirm that?
<nhy> This is the one thing thats stopping me from using linux
<rambo3> too bad
<mneptok> nhy: Broadcom refuses to open their drivers. it's Broadcom's issue, not Linux.
<mneptok> nhy: vote with your wallet
<rik_> In gedit, for an unkown reason, all my file permissions have been altered to read-write-execute. How can I permanently remove the execute permission from ALL my '.txt' files ?
<ghetek> guys, what is wrong with this syntax? partimage -b -z1 -o save /dev/sda1 /home/hellouser/backup/$answer.gz
<nhy> mneptok, there's an open source driver
<anthropus> currently i use window$ but i'm planning (and eager) to install ubuntu. should i wait for the final release of feisty fawn, or should i install edgy eft now and then upgrade to feisty as soon as it's released?
<nevermind> anthropus: depends on your will
<trond> anthropus: Feisty is supposed to be release 7 April, running edgy 6.10 and bery 0.2.0 here, love it :)
<anthropus> hmm
<anthropus> ok
<anthropus> :)
<anthropus> i'll wait for feisty
<anthropus> and then "dive" into ubuntu
<trond> Just migrated back to linux after some years without linux, good to be back and no traces of microsoft (exept some ntfs volumes) left :)
<nhy> By the way, I just joined the bcm43xx channel and it seems that bcm43xx is broken in feisty
<dilch> why does ubuntu refuse to put lxdvdrip into the repositories?
<Xtyn> does someone know how to install an integrated sd cardreader?
<Xtyn> texas instruments
<dilch> i'll be needing answers. Thank you.
<nhy> What's the difference between the Softmac and mac80211 drivers?
<ghetek> what is wrong with my script? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10586/
<dilch> i'll be needing answers about lxdvdrip, and i'll be needing them now. Thank you.
<magik> ah hah, so i think i figured it out, i have to install the pear package manager first? apache2 distro through ubuntu doesn't include it?
<mkquist> real_aussie - so why not run the script at a diff runlevel? like 3?
<Shub> nevermind, mind if i ask you wich package i can use for Mondo? redhat, fedora, mandriva, opensuse, suse, debian, gentoo ... :p
<lisapc> My line speed is 12.3 Mbps. Is that good?
<dilch> real_aussie, are you aboriginal?
<nevermind> Shub: i use debian packages
<Shub> k, i actually found it in synaptic. Should probably have checked there first ;)
<mkquist> real_aussie - nm that last
<mneptok> why not use Ubuntu packages?
<nevermind> but there's a ubuntu package also: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/utils/mondo
<nevermind> Shub: right
<Shub> oh, doesnt list it on the mondo page
<dilch> mneptok, i would, but they refuse to include lxdvdrip into the repositories
<nevermind> Shub: you have to enable universe repos
<Smoke2k> Does any girl want to celebrate st. patricks day with me ?
<mneptok> dilch: "they?"
<ultimobyte> exit
<Shub> yeah i got installed now
<dilch> mneptok, the keepers of the official repositories
<dilch> that 'they'
<nevermind> mneptok: why the big deal?
<mneptok> nevermind: huh?
<Smoke2k> I will make your crotch turn green from my herpes so you can really celebrate
<Smoke2k> I have advanced case
<mneptok> dilch: feel free to package it for multiverse
<dilch> mneptok, i think i'll have to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<nevermind> mneptok: about the lxdvdrip package
<Smoke2k> Happy st. patricks day almost everyone
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Cary@*.ras.itlnet.net]  by mneptok
* Smoke2k was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (that's nice, dear)
<dilch> mneptok, i'm just unsure as to why it's not there already ... but yeah, i'll package it
<dilch> gives me something new to do, anyway ;)
<mneptok> dilch: because no one has cared about it yet?
<real_aussie> dilch: I was born here: what does that make me? All that the aboriginals have got on me is a few extra generations. I've only got one generation. I don't think quantity matters. I't like *not* being a virgin: have sex once or 60,000 times: you're no longer a virgin. Isn't it all about the feeling of belonging?
<dilch> mneptok, that's why i was surprised. With so much superfluous crap in the repositories, the best command-line dvdripper wasn't there?
<huckster> hello
<dilch> real_aussie,  i guess that's a "no"
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dilch> real_aussie, so someone who has immigrated to australia isn't a 'real aussie'?
<huckster> I successfully installed samba. Unfortunately, I can't seem to be able to see my Ubuntu machine from Windows XP on laptop. Any ideas?
<dilch> anyway, yeah it's OT
<kraypius> /dev/sda2 /media/winxp ntfs rw,umask=0222,uid=kraypius 0 0
<kraypius> /dev/sda4 /media/SHARE vfat rw,umask=0222,uid=kraypius 0 0
<kraypius> why is root the only user who can write to those?
<dilch> kraypius, because they are MS partitions
<lisapc> can I install Opera on Edgy?
<rambo3> kraypius, dont write to ntfs
<dilch> kraypius, just the way it works when mounting them
<dilch> rambo3, i write to it all the time
<huckster> rambo3 what's wrong with that?
<kraypius> i just want to be able to save file and drag and drop to the FAT patition
<kraypius> partition**
<anthropus> does k3b (a cd/dvd burner for kde) run on a gnome environment?
<huckster> kraypius you should be able to do that.
<trond> lisapc, yup
<kraypius> huckster, only root can write to them for some reason
<kraypius> those 2 lines are from my fstab
<mneptok> kraypius: be sure the mount point has tho proper permissions
<mneptok> *the
<dilch> ntfs-g seems to be holding up, with no write corruption so far. This is a new development, so there may be problems, but for once I haven't had them
<kraypius> are those lines incorrect for allowing the user: kraypius  to write?
<nevermind> krang: i use dmask=777 and fmask=777 on my w$ share and works for all users
<lisapc> trond, how?
<nevermind> sry, taht was fro you kraypius
<kraypius> nevermind, so i should just add those to what I have there?
<crazy_bus> is it possible to use your broadband account and modem on another persons computer in a different house?  Because the ubuntu guide tells me I need to install drivers for the built in dialup modem
<mneptok> lisapc: it's in the repos
<kraypius> should i take anything out?
<nevermind> kraypius: actually i don't use umask
<kraypius> let me see your fstab
<nevermind> kraypius: just try
<real_aussie> dilch: I certainly don't feel like I belong to either of my parent's European countries: they both got displaced and disenfranchised by Hitler's lot: and now they're naturalised Aussies. *I*'ve never felt the need for better roots than simply growing up here in this far wide brown land. I certainly don't feel like a native of Latvia/Russia or other European principality.
<lisapc> mneptok, ah great :)
<ADminS> how i can make mic working under Linux ?
<ADminS> i tried alot but its not working :S
<trond> Lisapc: Administration --> system sources. Enable the restricted sources. Then start synaptic and search for Opera
<anthropus> does k3b (a cd/dvd burner for kde) run on a gnome environment?
<JLuca> hi all I have a very strange problem: my webcam is working fine with capturing software such as camorama or gqcam but it doesn't work at all neither with kopete nor with amsn.
<lisapc> mneptok, any ideas why my mouse pointer goes crazy and flies around the screen sometimes?
<trond> Lisapc: Good to see that your are fond of norwegian software btw :)
<mneptok> ADminS: alsamix
<lisapc> trond, :)
<mneptok> lisapc: bad USB port?
<nevermind> kraypius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10587/
<ADminS> mneptok: alsamixr
<lisapc> mneptok, it does it on usb port #1 and #2
<my-kairi> where can i get support for beryl-vidcap?
<mneptok> lisapc: poor BIOS?
<JLuca> could anybody tell me why (I compiled by myself my pwc module, following posts on the ubuntu forum)
<lisapc> it juts jumped 5 secs ago
<kraypius> ty
<lisapc> mneptok, poor bios?  really?
<mneptok> yeos
<Menasim1> I cant install packeges
<lisapc> mneptok, whats the fix?  new mb?
<Menasim1> I think there is mising files
<mneptok> we have a Dell here whose BIOS undervolts the USB, and Ubuntu thus sees *no* input devices
<kraypius> oh cool u can put samba shares in fstab
<lisapc> mneptok, No candidate version found for opera
<ADminS> mneptok: mic boss is 100% but no i can't hear voice from mic and am sure mic is working because i tested it with Windows
<nevermind> kraypius: :) just make sure to apt-get smbfs
<solkaris> Does anyone know how to remove a folder from the Places menu?
<mneptok> lisapc: did you update?
<lisapc> mneptok, does that mean i need to replace the mb?
<kraypius> k
<lisapc> mneptok, sudo aptitude update
<steckdose2007> ADminS: have you install drivers`?
<nevermind> lisapc: he means to upgrade your bios
<dilch> real_aussie, ah, you are the child of immigrants ... my family has been here in aus for 5 generations. I find children of immigrants are more likely to try and prove their "australian-ness". The term 'real aussie' is often used by racists, that's why i asked you. These 'real aussies' are seldom real aussies (ie. Aboriginals), but more the sons of immigrants eager to have an identity.
<kraypius> nevermind, do i need smbclient as well?
<ADminS> steckdose2007: i don't know to be honest am hearing voice when i run any song so i think thats mean driver installed
<lisapc> mneptok, No! its a new laptop
<jamey-uk2> hi
<Shub> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lisapc> opera is not found when I try to install. any ideas?  I have enabled all repos
<nevermind> kraypius: dun remember the dependencies, but more is not bad
<jamey-uk2> I'm running Ubuntu server (dapper) and trying to remove lighttpd but I get " subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1". Any ideas?
<trond> lisapc: hmm, you may have to do a refresh in synaptic
<lisapc> trond, i did that already
<trond> lisapc: or terminal--> apt-get update
<ADminS> steckdose2007:  00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) <--- this output of lspci
<trond> ok that is weird
<ADminS> ops
<mneptok> lisapc: what does "new" have to do with it?
<lisapc> mneptok, ok
<ADminS> i meant this one 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<lisapc> mneptok, maybe a BIOS update will fix it
<jamey-uk2> Can someone help me with my apt-get remove problem?
<steckdose2007> ADminS: perhaps the driver for your mic are not the same one
<ADminS> steckdose2007: so can you help me to know if it is the same or not :)
<lisapc> trond, it doesnt find opera.  any other ideas?
<lisapc> thats weird. I have all repos enabled, yet cant find opera
<didatus> hi@all
<nevermind> lisapc: just get Opera from here: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<lisapc> nevermind, ok
<nevermind> and then just doubleclick the .deb
<nevermind> either way i prefer Firefox the most
<nevermind> ADminS: do you see any otehr sound device on lspci?
<ADminS> nevermind: nope
<lisapc> damn! it says ERROR: conflict with package Opera :(
<real_aussie> dilch: damn - damn - damn : you're right! YOU'RE RIGHT! I'm over compensating. (Curse you, Berkely!) OK: whadya suggest?: I'm 1st gen: northern european by genes, but aus by outlook: I used to use "TheFamousBlurt" since I invented a particular smiley face in about 1975 after reading "Breakfast of Champions" by Kurt Vonnegut.
<lisapc> nevermind,  i downloaded that file you gave and it says ERROR: conflict with package Opera!   did it break my edgy now?
<trond> Lisapc: Download directly from their site
<mneptok> real_aussie / dilch: enough.
<mneptok> stop. now.
<trond> Lisapc: I think they have a deb
<dilch> real_aussie, now that you referenced Vonnegut all is forgiven :)
<lisapc> trond, i dl from the websire nevermind gave
<dilch> yes sir
<lisapc> trond, how can I now reverse what it did?
<nevermind> ADminS: enable all tracks you get on edit/preferences and check what happens if you enable them
<nevermind> lisapc: you didn't broke edgy
<real_aussie> sorry: OK, any more on how to install an NVIDIA driver that (a) does NOT want X running, but (b) does NOT want single-user mode?
<lisapc> trond, its from opera direct anyway
<ADminS> edit/preferences?
<trond> Lisapc: Don't think there is a problem?
<jamey-uk2> wols_: any ideas?
<barata> hallo all, my Alt-F2 is dead in both gnome & xfce4
<nevermind> lisapc: try to do it from terminal: sudo dpkg -i package-name.deb
<trond> Hmm I wonder if opera use less memory than firefox
<lisapc> nevermind, opera loads
<trond> Haven't used opera in a long time
<lisapc> nevermind, it said ERROR: conflict with package Opera.  But it seems to load ok!  how come?
<barata> I have a feeling that xfce4's Alt-F2 is related to Gnome's, am I right?
<trond> lisapc: Don't think it installed anything if you got that message
<jamey-uk2> Does anyone know why apt-get doesnt remove "lighttpd" package because of this error: "invoke-rc.d: initscript lighttpd, action "stop" failed."
<nevermind> never got such error...
<lisapc> trond, it did
<mneptok> real_aussie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dilch> real_aussie, the driver doesn't want X running? These the normal nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-lgacy ones?
<lisapc> nevermind, but i doouble cliked on the file and installed it from the GUI
<Stonekeeper> hi. Can anyone help me get a Highpoint raid card working in ubuntu?
<mneptok> jamey-uk2: ensure Lighty is running before you uninstall
<trond> lisapc: If you can find the package in synaptic, uninstall it completely and reinstall the one from the opera website?
<lisapc> nevermind, GDebi Package installer
<jamey-uk2> mneptok: but why :@ stupid script, its already not running - i dont want to mess with the conf file (its invalid)
<Stonekeeper> i got a chicken and egg situation because the raid card hosts all the drives in the system
<lisapc> trond, i told you already! its from the opera website
<mneptok> jamey-uk2: read what i said again.
<lisapc> trond, opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<mneptok> jamey-uk2: ensure Lighty *************** is ******************** running before you uninstall
<nevermind> jamey-uk2: check this out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/lighttpd/+bug/68401
<nevermind> lisapc: right, that's the one
<nevermind> does it work?
<dilch> jamey-uk2, it needs to run, as shown by the error ... the script is trying to stop lighttpd first, and exiting when it can't find it running
<steckdose2007> ADminS: sry but i must go..nice day
<ADminS> thx steckdose2007 :D
<lisapc> nevermind, yeah it  runs
<ADminS> u 2
<lisapc> nevermind, can I ignore then that Error?
<nevermind> lisapc: yup, probably just a version warning
<lisapc> ok
<nevermind> ADminS: sry, yes, edit/prefferences
<lisapc> nevermind, it even installed an Icon in the menu
<ADminS> what is edit/prefferences :D
<nevermind> in alsamixer
<ADminS> aha
<ADminS> ok
<real_aussie> mneptok & dilch: I was trying to use NVIDIA's installer script from http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html which has the two requirement sof r(a) no X & (b) not single user -- I'll try mneptok's suggestion for using the restricted module instead.
<ADminS> already all enabled
<barata> I have a feeling that xfce4's Alt-F2 is related to Gnome's, am I right?
<barata> hallo all, my Alt-F2 is dead in both gnome & xfce4
<nevermind> ADminS: do you have a 'commuters' tab?
<morpheus74> Hello.
<ADminS> nevermind:  no
<kraypius> nevermind, now I cant read or write to the drives. here is what I have now:
<kraypius> /dev/sda2 /media/winxp ntfs rw,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<kraypius> /dev/sda4 /media/SHARE vfat rw,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<ADminS>  Master       PCM          Mic       Mic Boos    Mic Boos     Capture       Mix        Caller I    Docking-   <Internal>    Internal    Off-hook  <-- this all
<ADminS> these*
<nevermind> ADminS: any other tab besides reproduction?
<ADminS> no
<formation> Please what are you say?
<morpheus74> I'm having trouble connecting wireless.  I've configured my wifi card with NDSI wrapper to work at home with my cable modem using a wireless router, but I'm at another location that uese a DSL wifi modem.  Any suggestions?
<nevermind> kraypius: well, as i remember, on my own drive i used umask=000 and on the network shares i used dmask and fmask, sry bout that
<formation> hello
<nevermind> ADminS: guess it's not recognizing audio capture then
<nevermind> ADminS: have you checked for audio drivers?
<kraypius> anything else i should add before i save and reboot?
<nevermind> kraypius: whay reboot?
<nevermind> why*
<nevermind> just do sudo umount -a and then sudo mount -a
<kraypius> i dunno
<sebrock> anyone got skype up and running on the x64 version of Edgy?
<nevermind> :) i hardly reboot ubuntu
<kraypius> okay so now I have
<kraypius> /dev/sda4 /media/SHARE vfat rw,umask=000 0 0
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<kraypius> !
<dilch> kraypius, those aren't the right fstab entries. You can add umask=0000 or change the dmask=0000 fmask=0111
<ADminS> nevermind: look i opened from command line alsamixer and i just make all 100% that wat i did ,,but seems u talking abut GUI so what GUI i should open?
<Menasim1> I cant install packeges
<dilch> kraypius, that should work now
<kraypius> 000 or 0000 ?
<nevermind> ADminS: errr, volume control?
<nevermind> dilch: actually that it's a fstab entry
<nevermind> 3 0's or 4 are the same
<dilch> kraypius, and if you want to read and write to ntfs partitions, install ntfs-config
<mfd> hmm, kraypius from bhf?
<Helmi> all voip programs report errors with my headset (ubs) device. any ideas what the problem could be?
<kraypius> ya
<kraypius> and bluehell #linux
<mfd> great
<mfd> !
<nevermind> Helmi: what errors?
<dcordes> my iwconfig keeps setting my essid automatically to "WLAN" when i up or ifup my interface. how can i avoid this? i want it to be set to nothing
<Helmi> nevermind: skype e.g. "problems with sound device"
<ADminS> nevermind: ok all enabled
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<nevermind> Helmi: does it work with regular sound?
<mneptok> dcordes: sudo iwconfig $interface essid any
<nevermind> ADminS: did you get another tab besides reproduction?
<Helmi> nevermind: yes - but wait a sec - now my usb stuff has a general problem - i'll be back in a few mins
<ADminS> yes
<real_aussie> mneptok: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx failed on the "linux-restricted-modules" one (the middle of three commands), but I checked the Synaptic Package Manager, and "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic" and a couple of similar entries nearby were checked (on), I'll now install the nvidia glx one...
<nevermind> ADminS: ok, check out there, you should have a mic capture thing, check it
<morpheus74> How can I get this old Dell running Ubuntu to work with the wifi card consistently?  I can get a spotty connection, but when I run under WinXP it works just fine.  Any ideas?
<ADminS> ok
<apokryphos> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dcordes> @mneptok: well thanks but that's not what i'm looking for. also my iwconfig used to keep the essid i typed in. for example when i set the essid to foobar it is reset to WLAN on reboot, ifdown/up
<mneptok> dcordes: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<dcordes> ok
<thcmonkey> anyone know anything about hi-def gfx cards?
<kraypius> someone was just saying i need ntfs-config if i want to write to ntfs? im not seeing that package
<Huffalump> pothead, you mean like DRM-enabled cards?
<Huffalump> kraypius, check out ntfs-3g
<kraypius> ahh
<kraypius> k
<dcordes> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10591/
<nevermind> either way i do not write on ntfs partitions (neither i have ones)
<kraypius> well im feelin lucky today
<mneptok> dcordes: change "wireless-essid WLAN" to the essid you want, or remove the line
<dcordes> mneptok: great thanks
<nevermind> k, leaving now... bye all
<kraypius> bye thx for help
<gorski> can i change the write permition on directory My Documents(Windows XP)
<phomes> does anyone know what the "Installed (local or obsolete)" status in synaptic mean?
<Madasoka> johooooooooo
<sebrock> Im having a problem with Skype here
<sebrock> Says libaudio.so.2 is missing, but I have it?
<Madasoka> well its lunix, what can you expect?
<gorski> can i change the write permition on directory My Documents(Windows XP)
<UB`> sebrock try read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1143584
<UB`> gorski sudo chmod ...
<mneptok> gorski: no' as Linux has no concept of NTFS pyermissions. you need to change the permissions of the mount point
<UB`> oh yes
<OuZo> hi, i need to convert a 1280x1024 ogg video i made to 800x600 . i know i must use ffmpeg but i dont know the command. is there a gui ap for this or does anybody know the command. thanks
<sebrock> UB`, why can I locate the file on my system already then?
<dv5237_> hello, is it possible to get two monitors on one computer whit dapper?
<mneptok> sebrock: it's not in your $PATH
<sebrock> mneptok, ok so how do I add it so skype will use it?
<bimberi> phomes: packages that you have installed manually (using dpkg or gdebi for example) that aren't in the activate repositories
<mneptok> locate libaudio.so.2
<sebrock> yes
<mneptok> where is it?
<dv5237_> is dual monitor supported in dapper?
<sebrock> /usr/lib/libaudio.so.2
<magik> hey, can anyone help me out with some apache2/php5/gd problem? I'm having problems getting xbm support enabled... i just installed the pear package manager, then intalled the image_xbm package and then restarted apache, but xbm suppor still doesn't show up in php_info()
<sebrock> mneptok, /usr/lib/libaudio.so.2
<mneptok> sebrock: PATH=${PATH}:/usr/lib
<mneptok> err
<mneptok> sebrock: export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/lib
<sebrock> ok or?
<mneptok> then try
<sebrock> ok
<sebrock> nope
<sebrock> mneptok, : skype: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gorski> mneptok, but i have ntfs disk write permition
<mneptok> sebrock: *shrug* no idea. sorry, i don't use Skype.
<sebrock> mneptok, how do I remove that thing you just told me?
<mneptok> sebrock: ls -l /usr/lib/libaudio.so.2
<phomes> bimberi: strange, I have not installed anything manually. This is a herd 4 install that I have been upgrading since its release
<sebrock> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2007-02-13 12:11 /usr/lib/libaudio.so.2 -> libaudio.so.2.4
<mneptok> sebrock: taht file is a symlink
<sebrock> I see that
<mneptok> sebrock: complain to Skype about not honoring symlinks :)
<bimberi> phomes: or installed a package from a repository that you've since disabled?  or perhaps it has been removed from the repository by its administrator(s)
<sebrock> hmm...
<mneptok> sebrock: ls -l /usr/lib/libaudio.so.2.4
<sebrock> mneptok, how do I remove that path?
<sebrock> mneptok, nevermind I will uninstall it
<mneptok> sebrock: it will be gone next itme you open a terminal
<phomes> bimberi, perhaps the latter then. Thanks
<sebrock> ok
<bimberi> phomes: yw :)
<sebrock> mneptok, how do I remove the package?
<mneptok> sebrock: how did you install it?
<sebrock> dpkg
<mneptok> dpkg -r
<sebrock> ok
<morpheus74>  I've configured the network setting in Ubuntu accroding to the wiki, but I still cannot get access.  Please help!
<sebrock> dpkg -r skype?
<sebrock> I want a complete removal, inlcuding connfig files
<UB`> sebrock dpkg -P
<UB`> purge every files
<sebrock> UB`, what does purge mean?
<UB`> search in the dictionary :)
<Heroin> sebrock purge means totally remove
<UB`> yep
<Heroin> to purge > to remove all instances of one
<CheshireViking> any know of a website that i can download video codecs? I'm looking for the "MWV1" codec, the developer website doesn't list it anymore, I found an installer for windows, but no other traces of it on the web?
<sebrock> UB`, aslo should the command be followed by the package name or what?
<gorski> can i change the write permition on directory My Documents(Windows XP)
<Heroin> UB' thanks for your help yestrday.. my server is running fine now
<bimberi> morpheus74: System -> Administration -> Networking and reconfigure the Wireless connection
<UB`> sebrock of course
<UB`> man dpkg
<sebrock> ok
<UB`> Heroin I'm happy for you :)
<UB`> gorski you obtained an answer a few minutes ago
<gorski> sorry
<Jancker> hi all
<morpheus74> bimberi, Thanks.  I think I did this by deselecting the box next to the wireless icon, making adding the essid, and then rechecking the box next to the wireless icon.  Is there something different I should be doing?  The weird this is, this wifi card works fine when at home.  Should it auto detect the wireless network?
<tarelerulz> Is there any large distro that work on usb hard drives that are like Ubuntu in there compleness
<sebrock> UB`, one more question: I installed libqt3-mt i386 also, how would I remove this? same way? or will I also delete other x64 things?
<UB`> same way or use aptitude
<UB`> aptitude pure or remove <package>
<bimberi> morpheus74: that's the usual way.  However there is networkmanager which simplifies the process a lot.  Not sure if it works with ndiswrapper but it's worth a try...
<bimberi> !networkmanager | morpheus74
<ubotu> morpheus74: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<analyzer> hello all
<binary0> hello analyzer
<analyzer> does ubuntu have packages support by arch
<analyzer> i mean if i have athlong-xp
<analyzer> can i install optimized for my cpu apps?
<analyzer> or just common i686?
<sebrock> UB`, now it started to download the file instead?????
<sebrock> as something was broken?
<Nokao> hi: i need help with ubuntu. My db2 stopped to work, with some troubleshooting i discovered that there is some script that is removing the "chmod u+s" flag of a file (/home/db2inst1/sqllib/security/db2ckpw) at every reboot. That file makes db2 get the user passwords from the system. How can i find that damn script and avoid the problem?
<UB`> sebrock what did u do?
<perverted> hi friends, I currently have two network cards in my ubuntu box eth0 eth1. eth1 is setup as default, how do i get certain programs to use eth0's ip to access the internet?
<ikonia> Nokao: look at the /home/db2inst1/sqllib/security/db2ckpw and see what its doing
<morpheus74> bimberi, I'm a newbie, is !networkmanage | morpheus74 a command line command?
<UB`> perverted man route
<sebrock> UB`, aptitude purge <.deb>
<ikonia> perverted: use an iptables rule
<UB`> sebrock packege name go without .deb
<ikonia> perverted: or change the routing table
<sebrock> UB`, ok...
<jrib> Nokao: grep maybe but that would take a long time... I would leave it overnight if I couldn't think of another approach
<UB`> example: aptitude remove skype
<sebrock> UB`, well It could not be found now
<sebrock> UB`, so I guess I uninstalled it then
<UB`> well done
<sebrock> heh tnx
<jrib> Nokao: I'd start with my users directory
<perverted> is the setup i have different from "vhosts" ?
<Nokao> ikonia : it's a binary
<kaso> What's the command to see which process is using a certain file? (thus locking it)
<UB`> sebrock test it with "dpkg -l | grep <packega>"
<ikonia> Nokao: so its not a script then, so its the binary thats asking for the password
<jrib> kaso: fuser
<UB`> dpkg -l lists every package you have installed/removed/etc...
<Nokao> yes but who is removing it's +s flag?
<Nokao> it needs it to take the password from the sistem
<ikonia> Nokao: on the binary ?
<Nokao> yes: that file must be u+s chmodded
<ikonia> chmod it then
<Nokao> at every reboot something removes it's u+s
<ikonia> I see
<ikonia> well grep through the init scripts
<bimberi> morpheus74: no it's a trigger to ubotu to address the !networkmanager factoid to you :)
<sebrock> UB`,  gives nothing
<Nokao> how can i discover who is doing that?
<ikonia> Nokao: grep through the init scripts
<kaso> jrib and what does it mean if i do fuser /var/lib/apt/lists/lock and nothing is returned, why is it still locked if noone is using it? and how can i unlock it
<morpheus74> I see.
<jrib> kaso: do you have synaptic or update-manager open?  Or some other apt or dpkg process running?
<Nokao> i did a find /etc/init.d | xargs grep chmod
<morpheus74> bimberi, Thaks for your help.
<Nokao> but nothing with -R results
<Nokao> and nothing to that file
<UB`> sebrock not possible, paste the command you use
<kaso> Nope, ive just booted up about 4min ago, i opened irc and firefox, went to install something with aptitude and it blocked telling me it was locked
<ikonia> Nokao: just grep through the init scripts
<sebrock> UB`, I did
<Madasoka> windows roxx!
<sebrock> UB`, dpkg -l | grep skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<UB`> none!
<Madasoka> lunix suxx!
<far0k_work> Hi how can i edit my hosts file so all domains resolve to one ip?
<UB`> just "skype"
<ikonia> Madasoka: thats great, please stop trolling
<sebrock> ok
<UB`> without anything
<Madasoka> far0k: Use vista
<ikonia> !opas
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<sebrock> UB`, that also gives nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Nokao: what are the permissions on the file?  Can any user change those permissions or would it have had to have been a script with root privileges?
<Madasoka> ikonia I'm trolling?
<ikonia> good morning
<Madasoka> ?
<larson9999> wth? firefox has been locking up on me lately when i bookmark a site.
<nalioth> Madasoka: this is a support channel, all other topics need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebrock> UB`, that also gives nothing, just a new prompt
<Nokao> jrib -r-s--x--x  1 root
<larson9999> oh, seems i'm not the only one that happens to :)
<Unclown> Hello
<kraypius> there is a little padlock showing over one of my directories and i cant write to it from user: kraypius . I tried chmod -R 777  as root but i still cant write to it as kraypius
<nalioth> kraypius: oooh, bad idea
<jrib> kraypius: what directory?
<nalioth> kraypius: chmod -R will mess you all up if improperly used
<kraypius> a directory containing my web dev files
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jrib> kraypius: join us in #ubuntu-classroom
<kraypius> im there
<sebrock> is it common that sound does not work after resuming a suspend state?
<Unclown> Anyone know much about Linux and RAID (SATA) cards and the DDF-x drive initialisation format? I have a potentially dead RAID card I can't get to function - I managed (stupidly) to get it all set up nicely, in RAID-1 (Seagate 320GB), but then things came unstuck. Basically, I can't get the card functioning, and don't have another or similar to use to get the data off with. Was wondering if anyone knew if the Linux kernel does DDF-x recognit
<PepoBSD> i have problem with broadcom and ndiswrapper says hardware present, driver present
<PepoBSD> iwconfig says eth1 like my wireless
<PepoBSD> but if i do iwlist scan says no such device
<Unclown> Pepo: What does 'ifconfig' show?
<enyc> Unclown: well
<enyc> Unclown: if the format... has header etc...
<PepoBSD> just eht0 and lo
<enyc> Unclown: but otherwise its just a raid-1 mirror...
<enyc> Unclown: you may be able to mount filesystems with careful use of the offset= facility  to copy your data off..
<PepoBSD> Unclown, if i do ifconfig eth1 up : SIOCSIFFLAGS
<Unclown> enyc: when I do a 'cfdisk /dev/<drive>' it wants me to zero disk...
<enyc> Unclown: i.e. even if the partition-table has 55AA missing or whatever... you may be able to do something like "mount /dev/sda /mount/recovery -o ro,offset=32256" or similar
<sebrock> is it common that sound does not work after resuming a suspend state? anyone?
<enyc> Unclown: yes... there is probably some header or nobbled-partitiontable courtesy of the way the RAID controller writes the disks
<enyc> Unclown: Im saying... you may be able to directly mount the relevant partition if you can see where it starts in bytes relative to the beginning of the disk as you see it now
<enyc> Unclown: in order to recover your data
<enyc> Unclown: since you have a mirror arrangement
<Unclown> pepo: Not 100% on that - try a google search?
<enyc> Unclown: do you understand ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ti541210a340-0077.bb.online.no]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> PepoBSD: iwlist $interface scan
<rambo3> PepoBSD, what is is maped as ? sudo lshw -C network |grep logical
<Unclown> enyc: I think I see what you're saying - currently one of the drives is disconnected - so I can stuff^^fix this drive and my data is ok if all goes south :-) Ta!
<enyc> Unclown: err....
<enyc> Unclown: if you send me the first 128 sectors of the disk ill tell you what I can see/think...
<Unclown> Well, being cautious of course
<enyc> Unclown: erm... What partitions did you have on the raid?
<PepoBSD> Unclown, yes, but see this i do m-a a-i ndiswrapper then i need ndiswrapper-util >= 1.8.1 and i have 1.8 how i can find it?
<PepoBSD> cos ndiswrapper-modules need that
<Unclown> pepo: that is over my head sorry - I can't help any further
<Unclown> Enyc: Umm - mind explaining how I do that? (disk sectors)
<enyc> Unclown: erm... What partitions did you have on the raid?
<enyc> Unclown: ill explain the other in a min ;-)
<PepoBSD> rambo3, logical name eth0 logical name eth1
<Unclown> 100MB /Boot......4GB Linux SWAP.......4GB FAT32 SWAP........ummm...60GB NTFS ......60GB Ext3 / ...60GB Data1......60GB Data2... something like this anyway.
<enyc> o
<enyc> hrrm
<enyc> i see
<enyc> so the partition you need to recover from is not at the beginning
<enyc> ok
<enyc> fine
<enyc> anyway
<apokryphos> !enter | enyc
<ubotu> enyc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<enyc> you have the disk in as /dev/sd?? and you are booting from another disk... ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys how do i find the busid for my vid card?
<oxigen> how can i start script.sh on boot?
<rambo3> PepoBSD, so  "iwlist eth1 scanning " returns nothing
<[BTF] Chm0d> and its not in xorg
<enyc> apokryphos: I was just thinking that myself ;-)
<apokryphos> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Unclown> Currently running LiveCD Ubuntu Dapper 6.06
<PepoBSD> interface doesn`t support scanning: no such device
<enyc> Unclown: if you "dd if=/dev/sda count=128 of=128sectors.bin" ... that will copy the first 128 512-byte sectors of /dev/sda to "128sectors.bin"
<bimberi> [BTF] Chm0d: lspci | grep VGA
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx
<enyc> Unclown: so I can see the partition table remnants and soforth at teh beginning (64k of data)
<enyc> Unclown: need some way of sending it to me ;-)
<piranesi> anybody who help me with wpa_supplicant? I get a "no suitable AP found"
<[BTF] Chm0d> bimberi: i got this do I put this exactly as it is in my xorg? 01:00.0
<rambo3> PepoBSD, ok , i never used ndiswrapper . only iwconfig and dhclient  for wirelsess
<bimberi> [BTF] Chm0d: BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"
<Unclown> Enyc: Did that, have a 64k file named as such - I have e-mail (web) access - what suits you?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty very much bimberi
<bimberi> [BTF] Chm0d: yw :)
<enyc> Unclown: see /msg sent to you
<Unclown> Enyc: Will try t figure out how :-)
<enyc> Unclown: oh... i wrote to _you_ rather than to #ubuntu... it should appear as another window... if you are in irssi you need to use ctrl+n to switch windows
<Unclown> Enyc: Got it thanks :-)
<Unclown> Have tried a transfer - will e-mail as well?
<enyc> email yes
<Unclown> Enyc: mail sent.
<kraypius> whats the best media player to install?
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kraypius> we
<kraypius> well, for instance, on windows i prefer winamp
<gordonjcp> kraypius: xmms will probably be fairly suitable then
<Pici> kraypius: xmms or beep media player will be similar to you
<kraypius> kthx
<enyc> Unclown: Part 2, 90KB written to "/home/enyc/128sectors.bin"
<kraypius> hmm beep can load winamp skins!
<enyc> Unclown: $ hexdump -C 128sectors.bin | less
<enyc> Unclown: caught on phone
<naught102> freenet's not available as a ubuntu .deb yet?
<Unclown> Enyc: No probs - some of it looks like part of the controllers config I have seen in its onboard logfile... the '0020' '00ff' etc...
<enyc> Unclown: yes... i dont recognize this!
<enyc> Unclown: also I can't see the ptbl even theer... looks like there may well be quite a bit of header info
<enyc> Unclown: hrrm _assuming_ the normally visible part of the disk is contiguous on-disk (** NOT re-organized / split into blocks by the raid controller**) ... you will be able to mount partitions... but you will need to 'find them' on the disk space
<enyc> Unclown: i.e. you will need to work out the offset in bytes... and they can be mounted readonly one at a time using -o ro,offset={number}
<Unclown> Enyc: Ummm - the controller isn't entirely hosed - it seems to work partially - but not reliably. Am thinking about whether I should nuke one of the 320GB drives, put RAID controller back in, leave it to do its thing (sometimes takes a nbight to 'reset' itself so it works, then you reboot, and its dead again...), then boot LiveCd like now, which seems to be able to talk to native SATA connected drive - and do 'ghost'? type partition copy?
<enyc> Unclown: i dont know etc... it could eb done
<enyc> Unclown: I wouldnt touch the existing disks myself
<simona> ciao a tutti!
<enyc> Unclown: cant really tell you much more.. inteseting to see though
<OuZo> how can i install SDL? thanks
<Unclown> Enyc: When it does work, it seems to boot up as though everything is normal (dies on boot - think in part to new mobo/lots of hardware changes) - so the partiton etc seems to _generally_ be intact... might try that, and not waste any more of your time. Thanks very much for the help! Much appreciated! (And I learnt some things too! :-)
<kraypius> how do i get apt to tell me if a package is already installed?
<enyc> Unclown: ;-)
<jrib> kraypius: apt-cache policy package_name
<jrib> !apt | kraypius
<ubotu> kraypius: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<enyc> Unclown: mail me again when youve sorted it...
<CoRnJuLiOx> the latest ubuntu package is marked 6.10-i386 for Intel and AMD processors, right?
<enyc> CoRnJuLiOx: err release...
<enyc> CoRnJuLiOx: latest release is 6.10
<Unclown> Enyc: No probs. Once again, thanks for the help! :-)
<CoRnJuLiOx> enyc: yeah, i'm hunting for a torrent
<CoRnJuLiOx> :-/
<Cryoniq> Where is gnome-update manager in Edgy and is it a good idea to use it? =)
<sisplau> restricted drivers manager rooolzzzzzzzzzz
<sisplau> :DDDDDDD
<kraypius> i dont get it.. it says I installed PHP5 but when i run "php" it says command not found
<jrib> kraypius: to get the command line client you need to install php5-cli
<kraypius> thx
<enyc> CoRnJuLiOx: 6.06.1=dapper 6.10=edgy.. well you dont really need a torrent?  theres loads of mirrors on http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors
<Cryoniq> Just noticed 2.18 is released and thinking if I should update from 2.16 (and if it will work with beryl, but that is for another chat room)
<enyc> Cryoniq: hrrm ... backported package needed?
<jrib> Cryoniq: gnome 2.18 is not available on the stable releases
<CoRnJuLiOx> enyc: i've got kTorrent open right now and my cable connection hasn't been what you'd call 'stable'
<Cryoniq> Ah.. so even if gnomes official pages tell 2.18 is out it is not on stable release list?
<kraypius> can i have php5-cli without php5?
<enyc> Cryoniq: well it may be on _gnome_'s stable release
<Cryoniq> true :)
<enyc> Cryoniq: that doesnt mean that is what is included in ubuntu-edgy 'stable ubuntu'
<jrib> !timebasedreleases | Cryoniq
<ubotu> Cryoniq: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<spinster> hello people how i can unignore one person from my ignore list, I'm Running BitchX
<enyc> Cryoniq: ubuntu-edgy was released 2006/10 and "frozen" before that point...
<Cryoniq> I understand :)
<kraypius> jrib, can i run php5-cli without php5 or does it need it?
<IdleOne> spinster, /unignore nickname should work
<Cryoniq> Makes sense also =)
<serfrs> can anyone tell me how to disable screen blanking  (i'm running openbox)
<jrib> kraypius: I don't know.  php5-cli should automatically install whatever you need
<spinster> IdleOne: nope is not that command
<enyc> kraypius: "apt-cache show php5-cli" will show you the dependancies
<kraypius> jrib, well i installed php5 first but i dont want it if i dont need it
<kraypius> k
<serfrs> i've tried xset -dpms, xset s off, and even xset s force off
<spinster> Somebody knows ?
<IdleOne> spinster, www.bitchx.org or #bitchx might be more help
<jrib> kraypius: well you can do what enyc said or try to remove php5 and see if it wants to remove php5-cli as well
<Cryoniq> So maybe we can expect 2.18 in Feisty Fawn then :)
<jrib> Cryoniq: yes
<Daverocks> spinster: /ignore -r ?
<Daverocks> oh well, too late
<enyc> Cryoniq: if you really want to run latest versions of everything you may not want to be using ubuntu as-is... you may want to be compiliting everything yourself or using a continuois-high-maintenance-distribution for that sort of thing
<Hammwell> how do i install "libapache2-mod-apreq2" when apt-get tells me "Package libapache2-mod-apreq2 is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<Cryoniq> =P.....
<kraypius> says it needs PHP5-common
<enyc> kraypius: this means that if you install php5-cli it will install php5-common ....
<jrib> !info libapache2-mod-apreq2
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-apreq2: generic Apache request library - Apache module. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.07-1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 188 kB
<jrib> !universe | Hammwell
<ubotu> Hammwell: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<enyc> jrib: may not have universe enabled
<Cryoniq> enyc, I rather want a stable system, that is why I abandoned Windows totaly after all :)
<enyc> jrib: exactly ;-)
<mlankhorst> lol
<Cryoniq> And so far Edgy been very stable and working very good for me :)
<enyc> Cryoniq: well yes... so dont expect the absolite latest everything
<enyc> Cryoniq: you are worth being in the position that you can re-install everything that you are using...
<enyc> Cryoniq: if need-be... i.e. got the right notes/files
<Hammwell> jrib: so how do i get it from the "universe" ?
<Cryoniq> He he.. thats why I ask first and check if there might be possible to improve and keep stability :)
<enyc> Cryoniq: you can run into unexpected hardware/software combination problems..
<jrib> Hammwell: read ubotu's message about enabling universe
<Hammwell> jrib: ok thx.
<jrib> Hammwell: if something isn't clear there, just let us know
<enyc> Cryoniq: so you should try to be in position that you can restore what you have now if need-be
<morpheus74> I'm back with problems.  I'm now able to connect wireless, but the connection is so spotty (e.g. I can connect to some sites, but google.com and other sites will not load.)  Any idea what's going on?
<Cryoniq> True :) I kept myself from experimenting this far. I am rather doing that on test box beside this one then :)
<DiMiX> j /ubuntu-fr@irc.freenode.net
<mlankhorst> lol
<DiMiX> J/ #ubuntu-fr
<mlankhorst> it's a miracle my system doesn't break every upgrade
<Cryoniq> Also VMWare working good testing some things, but not to be trusted as the same as on a regular install :)
<kaushal> How to change the timezone from PST tro EST
<mlankhorst> then again, it probably would break if i didn't recompile kernel bzImage and loop module every time
<Cryoniq> Hey, btw.. isn't there some other open source virtualisation software around that does what VMWare does? Someone mentioned something, but I seem to forgot what
<mlankhorst> qemu or xen?
<serfrs> can anyone tell me how to disable screen blanking  (i'm running openbox)
<kjempe> can anybody help me with a firefox issue?
<morpheus74> Using ubuntu 6.10, how can I tell the strength of m?y wireless connection
<zyclop> kjempe, just ask
<kjempe> ok
<kjempe> i tried to install firefox 2.0 on dapper but failed at first. as i tried to re-establish the before-status, i accidentally broke the old firefox. now the new firefox works but the old one is not installable any longer.
<jrib> kaushal: right click on the clock, adjust date and time
<kjempe> the printout: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06.2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kjempe>  versuche /usr/bin/firefox zu berschreiben, welches die umgeleitete Version von /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu ist
<kjempe> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<kjempe>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06.2_i386.deb
<kjempe> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jrib> !paste | kjempe
<ubotu> kjempe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kjempe> sorry
<kjempe> didn't know
<jrib> kjempe: and most here probably do not understand german so try to use  LANGUAGE=en_US  before your commands
<Pici> Or ask in #ubuntu-de
<kjempe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10598/
<perverted> does anyone know how i could have certain programs use certain nics on my ubuntu box? i have eth0 and eth1 with two different internet sources
<perverted> i could do it a cheesy way... disable eth0, run what i need that uses eth1. then enable eth0 and run whatever i need that uses it
<kjempe> alright
<kjempe> in english: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10599/
<MythrilSword> perverted: couldn't you set up routes for different IP ranges ?
<jrib> kjempe: "trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/firefox', which is the diverted version of `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'"  does that remind yuou of anything
<perverted> MythrilSword: i want to run eggdrop on each eth device, in that case they would have to use different server lists, id prefer each process to have their own device, unless u know another way?
<kjempe> neither file exist
<perverted> so that it uses both ips
* yannis hi
<kjempe> that's why i really don't know what's going wrong
<jrib> kjempe: the package system still thinks it does, did you delete these files manually?
<kjempe> yes
<kjempe> i guess
<MythrilSword> perverted: if eggie1 connects to ..irc.undernet org, resolve it and set up route that a connection to that goes through NIC1, same for all eggies,servers, might be a bit of work,but it would work, i dont know of a quicker fix
<kjempe> i tried to touch /usr/bin/firefox manually but that doesn't work either
<kaushal> :
<kaushal> :-/
<jrib> kjempe: don't do that, that causes the package manager's info to be inaccurate.  Have you ever used some kind of script regarding firefox?
<zyclop> kjempe, maybe you should mkdir it
<kaushal> how to change timezone from PST to EST
<kaushal> in ubuntu
<jrib> kaushal: I told you above
<cable_guy> hello
<cable_guy> can someone help me please? i have a serious issue concerning hardware acceleration in games
<enyc> kaushal: I would think you can "sudo tzconfig" but there might be better ways
<kaushal> I have command line
<cable_guy> on both of my machines: ibm thinkcentre and thinkpad, one with intel graphics chip and the other with ati radeon
<IdleOne> you can also click on the clock and chose preferences and set it there I believe
<kjempe> yes, i used some script
<cable_guy> both freeze when i run games like second life and diablo 2 under wine
<kjempe> i'll post it at that pasting-site
<cable_guy> any idea what's causing it?
<cable_guy> it's so weird that i have it on both machines
<kjempe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10600/
<cable_guy> i tried feisty and edgy and it happens every time
<enyc> cable_guy: do those games normally work under that version of wino on any machine?
<IdleOne> cable_guy, shot in the dark but how much ram do the machines have
<cable_guy> IdleOne, both 512, i think
<cable_guy> enyc, simple games that usually work
<enyc> cable_guy: usually work under wine on other machines?
<IdleOne> cable_guy, also like enyc said does that version of wine run those games
<Heroin> Anyone have a mailserver?
<cable_guy> IdleOne, Diablo 2 is well supported, and second life is *native*
* IdleOne looks at Anyone
<cable_guy> so it's no a wine issue
<MythrilSword> Heroin: have 2 .. i won't let you stab them with needles! :)
<Heroin> MythrilSword can i PM u for a second?
<MythrilSword> sure
<cable_guy> i'm also using stock drivers and configuration
<enyc> cable_guy: aah native game
<enyc> cable_guy: you may need restricteddrivers (like ati fglrx) for what you need
<cable_guy> enyc, tried that and it did not work for me (i guess my card is legacy). the problem is also with intel graphics which has no restricted
<cable_guy> is that a serious bug in ubuntu or my machines are somehow fucked up? i'm going nuts here
<cable_guy> tried to reinstall like 12 times already and i get the same results every time
<enyc> cable_guy: hrrm... good question..  maybe some kind of limitation rather than 'seroious bug' too
<IdleOne> !ohmy | cable_guy
<ubotu> cable_guy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cable_guy> sorry, my bad
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> Sheilds UP! the borg_ are here
<niller> Anyone here who knows when a video card is perfectly installed ?
<CoRnJuLiOx> niller: when it works
<IdleOne> when it works
<IdleOne> yup
<enyc> cable_guy: intel moving to 'open graphics drivers' iirc.. at least fornnew chipsets.
<niller> :) Well just invested in nvidia geforce 6600 GT with a water cooling system. The manual says something about a plug
<niller> Dont know if it's working though
<Huffalump> niller, you might try #hardware
<niller> Anyone there using Feisty 7.04 ?
<Pici> niller: The harware channel would be better place to ask, but the newer video cards usually have a power molex plug on the end because they require extra power to work properly
<seshomaru1234> how do i save a file openned with vi?
<Huffalump> niller, could be.  but the OS doesn't matter much to just know if the card is working or how to handle the plug
<niller> Pici: Hmm cant find the plug
<jrib> seshomaru1234: :w    you should run 'vimtutor' for a good intro
<Huffalump> seshomaru1234, to save a file opened in vi, you need to now open emacs...
<jrib> Huffalump: evil
<Pici> Huffalump: hah
<Huffalump> =] ] 
<niller> Huffalump: Okay I'll try there
<seshomaru1234> Huffalump - emacs installed by default on ubuntu?
<jrib> Huffalump: it's not
<jrib> that was meant for seshomaru1234 :)
<zane411> quick question for ya fellahs, can you upgrade from 6.06 lts to edgy eft without updating the kernel?
<seshomaru1234> jrib -thanks
<Huffalump> seshomaru1234, I recommend jrid's method.  In terminal, type vimtutor and it will teach you.
<zane411> my systems got some issues with the kernel that the edgy eft livecd runs
<zane411> but 6.06 works
<tbuss> need help with wireless connection. after system update wireless connection has been disabled
<tbuss> is there an update that causes wireless configuration to become disabled?
<sebrock> any already-built-in function to minimize terminal to tray? not using alltray that is
<Godsey> how do you specify in interfaces that a dhcp interface should not be default route and not update resolv.conf?
<Pici> tbuss: How did you intially setup your wireless card?
<tbuss> Pici installed linux-restricted-modules
<tbuss> Pici after that everything worked fine
<Pici> tbuss: Did your update include a new kernel?
<tbuss> Pici i unchecked all the header-generic updates but im ubsure what else was loaded, there were about 50 updates
<Lucciano> hello there, i just install xubuntu, but i can't compile anything with c, i create a basic hellowolrd example but it fails becouse it could find the stdio.h anyone any idea what is missing?
<Toma-> Lucciano: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" should fix that
<IdleOne> Lucciano, what Toma- said
<Pici> tbuss: Why did you uncheck the header updates?
<Lucciano> Thanks Toma, IdleOne, ill try
<sebrock> any already-built-in function to minimize terminal to tray? not using alltray that is??
<tbuss> Pici not sure, i dont know what im doing, a previous setup failed after I did the update and I thought it was the headers because that's what i was having problems with during ndiswrapper setup
<tbuss> Pici i didnt use ndiswrapper this time, did not need to
<tbuss> Pici is there a way to reverse the update process from last night?
<xeternal> helloi
<Pici> tbuss: I would reboot the computer and select the older kernel from the grub menu, then go through and apply all the updates, then reboot again and select the new kernel.  Hopefully that should resolve your issue.
<xeternal> any one install acrobat reader 7.0 in x64 Ubuntu and run it sucessfully
<tbuss> Pici is it okay to have two kernels
<Pici> tbuss: Yes.
<tbuss> Pici okay ill give it a shot, okay to check back with results?
<Pici> tbuss: Sure
<sebrock> should one update gnome or not?
<crazy_bus> how well does window vista dual boot with ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> sebrock: from the repos?
<sebrock> Frogzoo,I mean 2.18 is out. Or should one simply wait for next ubuntu release
<sebrock> is it easy to update?
<Frogzoo> sebrock: best wait
<sebrock> guess so
<IdleOne> tbuss, I have 7 kernels at the momment heh
<Slick> hey guys, I've just installed VMware through automatix, there's VMplayer here which asks me to open up an image, but does anyone know how you create an image?
<Pici> 1) Automatic is not supported here
<Pici> 2) You cant create images with vmware player
<Slick> what do you need to create the image?
<UB`> Slick I think you have installed the VMWare PLAYER
<tbuss> Pici okay rebooted and selected original kernel, updates are loading kernel headers and kernel headers generic -10 and -11
<UB`> you need the VMWare Workstation or Server
<UB`> to create an image
<Slick> cheers UB'
<tbuss> Pici after reboot will i need to go into grub and select the new kernel or will it load by default?
<Pici> tbuss: It will load by default
<Slick> is the workstation the one I would use if I just want to install win2k on my linux setup
<Heroin> how can i add a user without a shell, and with a homedir of /home/harm/site08 ?
<Heroin> so just for FTPing
<tbuss> Pici what happened during the update, and why do i have two kernels now
<UB`> Slick it is that you need if you want create an image of that OS, yes
<tom__> hi all
<Pici> tbuss: Whenever you update the kernel, it doesnt get rid of the old one, it just gets a new one.
<UB`> Heroin man adduser
<Heroin> UB' ok.. :X
<Slick> thanks UB`
<tacamr2> Hello, how can i use .htacces files under ubuntu?
<tacamr2> in apache2
<UB`> welcome Slick
<UB`> tacamr2 just pu it in a web directory
<tbuss> Pici if i had selected the headers during the update then everything would have worked correct?
<UB`> put*
<tacamr2> how to configure /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<UB`> tacamr2 I think apache2 is already setup to to handle .htaccess
<tacamr2> i have made a .htacces file, looks to be good...
<tacamr2> but the apache2 don't accept it...
<Heroin> DB' it doesnt explain howto not add a shell
<Heroin> i dont wanne give that account shell
<Pici> tbuss: Possibly
<tom__> I wonder if someone could help me, I want to change the default terminal emulator (the oen that gets run when you type x-terminal-emulator)
<mafagafo> newbie need help... anyone (cant get my windows partition to be displayed under "computer" so I can access files saved on that filesystem)
<tom__> I did it before but I can't remember how now...
<UB`> tacamr2 try add something like "AllowOverride ALL" in a <directory> directive
<kraypius> is there a way to extend the device manager to allow disabling and enabling devices?
<Frogzoo> tom__: just bind it to a hotkey in configuration editor -> metacity - much easier by far
<UB`> Heroin --shell /bin/false
<tacamr2> i have AllowOverride All
<tacamr2> It mus be "ALL"?
<tbuss> Pici didnt work after reboot no connection.
<UB`> tacamr2 try
<UB`> then try and if doesnt work read the error log
<tacamr2> trying
<fruitbag`> Hey...
<tacamr2> nothing....
<fruitbag`> Does anyone here know any good Doom Linux ports?
<tom__> Thanks Frogzoo but I've got all sorts of things which depend on it being set up properly plus I'm not using metacity. I know it's possible to do (there's a command to do it) but I don't remember how
<Menasim1> I can't install packeges
<tbuss> Pici in settings-->admin-->networking I have only wired and modem connection. is it okay to just boot into the kernel with the working wireless connection
<Pici> tbuss: Are you sure that the only thing that you did was install the restricted modules to get your wireless to work?  If you did any sort of compiling you will need to redo those steps with the new kernel headers
<IdleOne> Menasim1, what packages?
<Menasim1> apt-get
<Pici> tbuss: Yes, you can boot into the old kernel if you want to do that.
<Menasim1> I think there is mising files
<mo^> how can i copy text from vim to "outside"? in nano i just have to mark the text. i can paste it with the middle mouse button then. but in vim, that doesn't work..
<IdleOne> Menasim1, yes you are using apt-get to install what package?
<Menasim1> inkscape
<IdleOne> Menasim1, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<tbuss> Pici yes that was all i did
<fruitbag`> Any suggestions here?
<fruitbag`> Modern Linux Doom ports...
<fruitbag`> Can't I just use the old Doom ports?
<shma> Hi!
<shma> One question
<shma> When I trying to connect to VPN in ubuntu 6.10 with PPTPconfig I receive message "connected" but internet don't work?
<shma> Somebody help me please!
<Menasim1> I don't know what you'r talking about :(
<IdleOne> !universe | Menasim1 follow this link to enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> Menasim1 follow this link to enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ohana> fruitbag, have you tried jdoom?
<Crazytom> does anyone know if ubuntu has support for the audigy sfi card?
<UB`> fruitbag` look at here http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<Crazytom> -xfi***
<IdleOne> Menasim1, after you enable universe and multiverse you will go to terminal and sudo apt-get install inkscape
<tacamr2> tested...nothing...
<UB`> tacamr2 read the error log
<ohana> can someone help please? when i try to boot from the ubuntu cd, my screen blanks after the load bar completes and the cdrom spins down
<tacamr2> where can i found it?
<ohana> any ideas? muchly appreciated :)
<UB`> tacamr2 read the Log directive in your conf
<UB`> or try access /var/log/apache*
<tacamr2> ok, found
<tacamr2> no errors
<fruitbag`> UB`, thanks.
<UB`> welcome
<fruitbag`> UB`, that's Doom 3.
<fruitbag`> I wanted classic Doom
<UB`> oh
<UB`> sorry dont know try search it in google
<okami> Are there any macbook (13" core2duo) owners in here?
<tacamr2> AuthName "Wellcome to ..."
<tacamr2> AuthType Basic
<tacamr2> AuthUserFile /home/??????????/.htpasswd
<tacamr2> AuthGroupFile /dev/null
<tacamr2> require user admin
<kraypius> i cant figure out how to disable my touchpad mouse in ubuntu
<tacamr2> this is my .htacces file
<kraypius> anybody know how i can disable devices?
<tacamr2> .htpasswd is also there with good syntax
<Eldanen> Has anyone gotten the coretemp.ko module to work and report Core 2 Duo temp information with lm-sensors?
<ohana> fruitbag... this is what you want http://www.doomsdayhq.com/
<UB`> tacamr2 .htaccess with double "s"
<ohana> best doom engine you'll ever want
<fruitbag`> ohana, thanks.
<ohana> runs beautifully on linux
<ohana> np
<fruitbag`> ohana, but I hope it isn't too resource intensive.
<ohana> enjoy! :)
<fruitbag`> I use a laptop ;p
<ohana> hmm... shouldnt be fine. as long as you dont push it (shading/lighting/shadow effects/models/etc)
<ohana> should*
<okami> Are there any macbook (13" core2duo) owners in here?
<Heroin> UB' i added -shell /bin/false however in /etc/shells i dont have that listed...
<tacamr2> maybe not implemented...
<sebrock> does anyone know why my sound never works when resuming after suspend mode?
<ohana> you can always make it run oldschool 320x200 res :p
<Godsey> I can't figure out how to have dhcpclient not take the default route
<UB`> Heroin it's right /bin/false isnt a shell
<UB`> and you dont want a shell for that user
<Heroin> ah ok :)
<fruitbag`> Heh...
<fruitbag`> ohana, but that has been heavily modified.
<fruitbag`> I want good 'ol classic Doom ;p
<tacamr2> .htaccess
<tacamr2> Itt works :)
<tacamr2> It works:)
<Heroin> UB' however i cant seem to be able to login via FTP w. the new user.. is it because it has no shell?
<ohana> fruitbag, true, its a doom port. it still uses the same doom data files, but since doom source was released they've simply added a few things
<tacamr2> It was a silly mistake...
<tacamr2> Thanks!!!
<ohana> dont worry, you can use this engine to make it run just like the originals
<UB`> tacamr2 shit happens :)
<ohana> but i have to say, its the best ever port
<UB`> Heroin what kind of ftp daemon you use?
<ohana> whether for using uber lighting/shadow effects, or old school, it just goes
<fruitbag`> ohana, yes, but I want plain old doom.
<fruitbag`> ;p
<UB`> have you setup it?
<Heroin> UB' VSFTPD and it should just autoupdate for new users and stuff
<ohana> it is plain old doom. you just have other options. i really dont know of any other ports that just "port" the game. since source was released, every port out there has modified the engine in some way or another
<UB`> Heroin did you read the vsftpd.conf?
<UB`> you have to uncomment some option I think
<UB`> like "local_enable=YES"
<UB`> but please read the doc/faq before
<Heroin> UB' here > http://pastebin.ca/397318
<Heroin> UB' i have that set
<UB`> apache?
<Heroin> local_enable=YES
<Heroin> scroll down
<Heroin> its all my main configs :)
<UB`> I think you are done
<fruitbag`> ohana, that stinks ;\
<ohana> fruitbag, the screenshots show you what doom looks like with all the effects turned on. like i said, you can run doom just like the originals with its low res, lack of 3d models and lighting/shadows. thats about as much help as i can think of. hope it helps
<UB`> search for error log
<fruitbag`> ohana, can't I just run the old ports?
<Heroin> UB' i think Vsftpd requires a restricted shell..
<UB`> try to restart vsftpd daemon
<Heroin> i did
<joshjosh> hmm...doom huh?
<UB`> HerculeP  may be I dont remember
<joshjosh> i can run it on my ipod, but haven't tried in ubuntu
<Heroin> UB' any suggestions on howto create a restricted shell
<ohana> fruitbag` to be honest, i dont know of any other ports that just "port" the game.
<UB`> but the Faq and google is your friend :)
<fruitbag`> ohana, very well.
<fruitbag`> ohana, I am aware of such ports, but they are too old.
<joshjosh> if you can run dosbox in wine...then maybe you can run doom that way
<fruitbag`> I'm not sure if they would work or not.
<fruitbag`> joshjosh, that pretty much defeats the purpose of running Doom on Linux ;\
<joshjosh> fruitbag`, eh, whatever works.
<ohana> fruitbag`, thats why i recommend this one. its constantly being updated and supported
<fruitbag`> joshjosh, if I wanted to do that, then I'd just switch to Windows or MS-DOS.
<CoRnJuLiOx> how would one burn an ISO to a CD?
<CoRnJuLiOx> on linux, that is
<ohana> fruitbag`, and you can run doom just like the original, low res and all
<fruitbag`> Very well.
<ohana> its identical
<joshjosh> fruitbag`, if you switch to straight DOS to play Doom, I salute you. That's hardcore haha
* rainerstoff is away (lost.)
<ohana> fruitbag`, i only recommend doomsday because imho, its the best there is
<angor> is gnome 2.18 out in any repo yet?
<Comrade_Sergei> i need help installing UT2004 in ubuntu, it says it has a missing INI?
<ohana> joshjosh, haha, very hardcore indeed :p
<stormlark> Hello, I am trying to compile a document in LaTeX on my recently installed Dapper machine.  It's acting like it doesn't know what LaTeX is.  I'm making sure to use the right filename, command capitalization and directory (and extension on the .tex document, for that matter).  Any ideas?
<angor> gnome 2.18 out yet in any repo?
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: demo or full version?
<ohana> can someone help please? when i try to boot from the ubuntu dapper cd, my screen blanks after the load bar completes and the cdrom spins down
<cosmodad> how do I add the commercial repository?
<Daverocks> ohana: try pressing ctrl-alt-F1
* rainerstoff is away (lost.)
<ohana> Daverocks, try that when the screen blanks out?
<Daverocks> ohana: yeah
<ohana> Daverocks, ill give that a crack, if im not back on in the next 10 minutes, assume im fed up and going to bed :p
<Daverocks> ohana: lol k
<ohana> Daverocks, any other suggestions before i head off?
<Daverocks> ohana: not particularly, check X config files maybe
<Daverocks> ohana: i might be gone in 10 minutes, it's late
<ohana> Daverocks, thanks. yeah. its late here too
<ohana> Daverocks, cheers, bye
<Daverocks> ohana: same country ;)
<angor> is there any repo for 6.10 with gnome 2.18?
<Daverocks> ohana: cya
<dhq> is there any c++ compiler which i can write c++ codes and c++graphics need very urgent
<Daverocks> dhq: gcc / g++ ?
<dhq> Daverocks: is it same like windows tc
<Daverocks> dhq: better ;)
<dhq> Daverocks: can i run graphics on it to
<Daverocks> dhq: like... with X libraries?
<Comrade_Sergei> Daverocks full
<Comrade_Sergei> !repos
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: did the demo install ok?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Comrade_Sergei> Daverocks there is no demo
<dhq> Daverocks: i installed g++-4.1
<angor> anyone running GNOME 2.18 on Ubuntu 6.10?
<dhq> Daverocks: any help with it
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: uh... i was just running the linux ut2004 demo 10 minutes ago o_O
<dhq> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Daverocks> dhq: do you know how to use it?
<dlehman> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dhq> Daverocks: not exactly
<Daverocks> dhq: g++ sourcefile.cpp -o executablefilename
<Comrade_Sergei> Daverocks i think there is a missing ini file
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: hmm... i haven't got the full version yet :P
<Comrade_Sergei> sheesh
<dhq> Daverocks: isnt there a gui for it how will i know the errors and all
<finalbeta> Anyone can confirm a little bug for me? do ln -s bla bla inside a folder. Then open the folder with nautilus. It should crash.
<Daverocks> dhq: no gui, all errors are reported on the command line, it's fairly informative
<dhq> Daverocks: so i have to write it in console only
<Daverocks> dhq: yes, but there are IDE frontends
<dlehman> i need some help w/ Beryl
<dlehman> i followed the HowTo wiki for XGL and ATI and when i execute the beryl-manager it says, "Failed to execut child process "beryl-manager" (No such file or directory)
<dhq> Daverocks: like
<Comrade_Sergei> how do you enable the restricted repos in dapper?
<bulmer> finalbeta your theory does not confirm
<Daverocks> dhq: um, kate for kde, anjuta for gnome
<Daverocks> dhq: kate isn't really an IDE though
<finalbeta> bulmer: really? What GNOME version are you running?
<bulmer> finalbeta i dont know, whats the quick way to check?
<morpheus74> I need some help with a 'spotty' wireless connection.  Under WinXP, the connection is fine, but under Ubuntu 6.10, the connection is extremely spotty (opening some website, but not others).  Any ideas or suggestions?
<finalbeta> bulmer: in nautilus, go to help - about
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: i think there are checkboxes in some place in synaptic
<dhq> Daverocks: will just give it a try will write a simple program
<Daverocks> dhq: kk
<Comrade_Sergei> Dave rocks welll de4r
<dyrne> morpheus74: if you ping google.com is the response constant or do you drop alot?
<bulmer> finalbeta thats not gnome version check eh?
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: lol, forgive me, i haven't used ubuntu recently
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: lemme vnc in and find it
<finalbeta> bulmer: it's about the same.
<morpheus74> dyrne, I can do this by going to the command line and typing ping google.com ?
<bulmer> finalbeta i dont know, but my nautilus is 2.14.3
<angor> can someone provide me with a rep with gnome 2.18 on it?
<finalbeta> bulmer: ok, thank you.
<angor> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ has no gnome 2.18 on it
<bulmer> np
<Comrade_Sergei> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<trond> Any good programs for extracting rar archives in linux?
<Comrade_Sergei> !enable repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enable repos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trond> kt or gtk based preferably
<bahr> trond: there is unrar ?
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: yeah, Settings -> Repositories
<Comrade_Sergei> yep
<Daverocks> click the binary and source things
<Comrade_Sergei> yep
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: yeah, click edit
<bulmer> morpheus74: my suggestion is buy a wifi card supported in linux
<Daverocks> the checkboxes should be there
<dlehman> anyone?
<morpheus74> Does 'ping' stop by itself?
<soundray> morpheus74: only if you start it with the -c option
<Daverocks> morpheus74: no, you use ctrl-C to stop it
<bulmer> morpheus74: how did it get started?  :)
<angor> dude
<Comrade_Sergei> Daverocks check everytining?
<Daverocks> morpheus74: you can specify a certain number of pings on the command line, but by default it keeps pinging
<angor> could someone tell me wether gnome 2.18 is out there in any "edgy" repo or not?
<morpheus74> bulmer, I went to the ci and typed 'ping www.google.com'
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: um
<Daverocks> Comrade_Sergei: yeah
<bulmer> morpheus74: you do need to hit ctrl+C so itll stop
<mmarc> hey there, i got a problem with my rt73 wlan stick, ndiswrapper driver install was successfull, iwlist scan shows up my accesspoint, but i cant set any essid :/ even with opensource drivers from serialmonkey
<Daverocks> mmarc: you need to unset everything else before it'll let you set a ssid
<bulmer> anyway to check or inter-act with a remote LPD ? to see its queues, manage it and kill jobs?
<Daverocks> mmarc: like iwconfig ethX key off
<morpheus74> Here is the results of my ping: 5 packets transmitted, 3 received, 40% packet loss, time 8381ms.
<mmarc> hmm ah, ill give it a try
<dlehman> i need some help with Beryl, i followed the HowTo wiki for XGL and ATI and when i execute the beryl-manager it says, "Failed to execut child process "beryl-manager" (No such file or directory)
<soundray> angor: probably not.  Edgy is pretty much designed around 2.16
<bulmer> morpheus74: so your have 40% loss
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE0080c1f25277-CM00080d8a1884.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dimebar> dlehman: if you look in synaptic is beryl-manager actually installed?
<Godsey> morpheus74: you have the worlds worst dialup connection
<Comrade_Sergei> whats the command to update dapper to edgy?
<dhq> Daverocks:  error: conio.h: No such file or directory
<joshjosh> Comrade_Sergei, sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade i do believe
<morpheus74> bulmer, So does that tell me anything?  Could it be my settings?  Or is it possible the dsl modem, or could it be my wifi card (which works fine at home - I'm only now experiencing issues at my current location)
<bulmer> what tools one may use to detect broadcast storms on a subnet? not sure what type of packets is causing it, ipx/spx, netbios,arp, dont know..
<Daverocks> dhq: yeah, it isn't a standard library, it's not included in gcc
<Answer> Hi.  I've got a laptop hooked up to an external monitor, but I am having trouble exporting the display resolution.  When I hit Function+F8 it doesn't switch displays, it stays in the laptop mode.  Under System->Preferences->Screen Resolution there are no other options
<dhq> Daverocks: so where do i get the librarie
<dlehman> dimebar, synaptic shows - beryl-plugins-data, Installed Version - 0.2.0~0beryl1. Latest Version - 0.2.0~0beryl1, Description - Plugins Data - -Beryl Project
<cosmodad> how do I add the commercial repository? Cannot find the URL...
<Daverocks> Answer: it usually doesn't "just work" with X. try switching to a tty, and press function F8
<bulmer> morpheus74: am like looking at a crystal ball here, you have an interesting life ahead of you...(you need to tell me what you have and how it is connected okay?)
<soundray> !multiverse > cosmodad, please read the private message from ubotu
<Daverocks> Answer: like, ctrl-alt-F1
<Daverocks> Answer: (ctrl-alt-F7 will switch back to X)
<soundray> Daverocks: you haven't read the question carefully
<soundray> Answer: what graphics chipset do you have?
<Godsey> bulmer: I think he's pinging something just past our moon :P
<mmarc> Daverocks: doenst work... i set everthing off, tried iwconfig wlan0 essid lala and its still OFF/any
<Answer> Daverocks: it exports the display to the external monitor, but it stays on the laptop monitor and in laptop resolution.  It does the same in tty (ctrl+alt+f1)
<cosmodad> soundray: thx
<Daverocks> soundray: no really, i had the same laptop problem. it wouldn't show on the external display with X running, but it would work under a tty
<CroX> I need some help setting up a connection to a WPA network. Anyone care to help me out?
<mmarc> no log output, nothig... i dont get it
<morpheus74> bulmer, I just ran ping again; this time it only dropped 20%.  I'm running Ubuntuy 6.10 on HP Pavilion lap top with a Linksys wifi card.
<bulmer> lolz
<dhq> Daverocks: how do i get the libraries
<Daverocks> mmarc: situations like this are tough
<Answer> soundray, Daverocks: my video card is a ATI Radeon R250 lf FireGL 9000
<bulmer> morpheus74: is your laptop only connected to internet via the wifi or another via a ethernet too?
<Daverocks> mmarc: i assume it has no encryption and stuff
<soundray> Daverocks: well, that's expected behaviour, isn't it?
<Daverocks> dhq: download conio.h from somewhere? :P
<soundray> Answer, ubotu has something...
<morpheus74> bulmer, only via wifi
<soundray> ubotu, tell Answer about dualhead
<Daverocks> soundray: i guess... now :P
<mmarc> it works fine on my debian box... no encryption, nothig... i turned everthing off for testing
<dimebar> dlehman: im not on a ubuntu machine right now so I can't check but I'm sure theres a package called 'beryl-manager' that you need to install
<dhq> Daverocks: and where to place it
<bulmer> morpheus74: who ows the AP your wifi card connects to? and how is it connected to the internet?
<Daverocks> dhq: /usr/include
<mmarc> i just cant set any essid, no matter what i try
<morpheus74> bulmer, Sorry, I'm a bit of a newbie.  What is AP?
<joincamp> can anyone help me with ssh configuration issues?
<Daverocks> morpheus74: access point
<morpheus74> Ah
<Answer> CroX: there is a pretty good WPA howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<morpheus74> Daverocks, Thanks.
<Daverocks> mmarc: ummm
<Daverocks> mmarc: i assume your debian box had a different wlan card?
<soundray> ubotu, tell joincamp about anyone
<bulmer> morpheus74: who ows the AP your wifi card connects to? and how is it connected to the internet?
<morpheus74> bulmer, The ap is owned my my parents (I'm visiting at their home).  Their AP is connected via DSL
<bulmer> owns*
<mmarc> yeah, but i also tried the usb stick 15 minutes ago ;)
<CroX> Answer: Tried it but it still wont work for me
<morpheus74> bulmer, They have a wireless modem.
<dlehman> dimebar: ok, ill try and do some more resarrch
<bulmer> morpheus74: okay, so maybe the sun spots or moon spots is affecting your signals, so some of your packets are dropping, would that be too much of a concern?
<morpheus74> bulmer, Sun spots?  I assume that is a joke, right?
<bulmer> morpheus74: i say that because if you only do chatting  on irc, it does not make that much of a difference
<Comrade_Sergei> i did the enable repos but its not finding the upgrade to edgy?
<Answer> CroX:  go to the bottom of the page where it talks about /etc/init.d/wpa_launch.sh.  make yourself a little shell script with those options and check the debug output
<bulmer> morpheus74: sort of a joke, but really sunspots causes problems with microwaves, satellite comms, etc..
<soundray> ubotu, tell Comrade_Sergei about upgrade
<joincamp> from what i can figure out, there has got to be some reason the sshd is refusing outside connections.  it works on the lan.  I am fairly sure the port is forwarded and set correctly.  canyouseeme.org saids connection refused.  i just need some help with this
<joincamp> is there a sshd_config thing i am missing?
<Toma-> joincamp: sounds like SSH isnt binded to the right IP.
<Answer> joincamp: yeah port 22 is most likely b locked
<joincamp> i set it to several different ports though
<joincamp> 6666, 8888, 37890
<Toma-> joincamp: you need to change the server ip
<bulmer> joincamp: do you have a firewall in front of this sshd? or the server acting as sshd has a firewall?
<arrow> I'm going to buy a DVD burner, does anyone have any recomendations
<Comrade_Sergei> soundray its (!upgrade | Comrade-Sergei
<Comrade_Sergei> !upgrade | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joincamp> no firewall
<soundray> Comrade_Sergei: no, you need to read your private messages.
<Comrade_Sergei> yea
<morpheus74> bulmer, The real issue is I'm trying to convert my parents from XP to Ubuntu, and their 2nd computer (the one I"m installing Ubuntu on) only has a wifi card.  The connection seems to be spotty running Ubuntu, but works better(not perfect) on XP.  I want them to have an enjoyable experience with Ubuntu so they'll appreciate it.
<joincamp> Toma-: can you tell me a bit more about what that means
<scv> arrow: who buys a dvd-bruner now? hd-dvd/bd is the future!!!
<Toma-> joincamp: you need to change the ip in ssh.conf to your router
<joincamp> thank you
<Toma-> no probz
<bstock> ok, ntp-server should be easier then this... does anyone know where the config file is for ntp-server?
<joincamp> Toma-: ssh.conf or sshd_config?
<arrow> scv: I don't even have a cd drive right now, and I don't have 700 bucks to drop on "The Future"
<bulmer> morpheus74: if you are giving someone an impression, get it connected via hardwire ie  ethernet, you liably can cause fear to the untrained..better to demo a rock solid connection eh?
<eilker> reconfiguring Xserver, what is the difference between Im/PS2 and Explorer/PS2 ?
<scv> arrow: oh, poor guy
<Toma-> joincamp: sshd_config
<arrow> scv: ;(
* scv hands arrow a recycled 16x dvd-burner
<dhq> Daverocks: program1.cpp:4: error: ::main must return int
<morpheus74> bulmer, One thing I should add: they have an older 4 level home with the DSL modem in the basement, and the computer with the wifi card in the upper level.  I'm trying to discern if the issue is the hardware, or possible the software.
<bulmer> morpheus74: thats speaking from experience of me, trying to impress some folks, and I in turned embarrassed myself using stuff not reliable
<Toma-> joincamp: its the ListenAddress <IP> option
<arrow> lol, I wish
<gesus> `divx
<User2323> hello, can anyone help me figure out how to watch a stream?
<Daverocks> dhq: umm... i assume _your_ main function is  int main () ? maybe it's one of the main functions in the library
<morpheus74> bulmer, Good point!
<arrow> I was hoping to see a computer on the side of the road and salvage the burner
<Huffalump> User2323, are you near a lake?
<Daverocks> User2323: mplayer?
<soundray> morpheus74: have you considered that the WLAN signal may be too weak?
<joincamp> Toma-: thanks
<Toma-> np
<scv> arrow: do you want it to eat livecds?
<soundray> Huffalump: always the comedian, eh?
<User2323> I tried both mplayer and vlc but I get errors trying to watch this stream: rtsp://58.188.102.1/eektpub_c0014
<Huffalump> soundray, aye aye capn'n
<morpheus74> soundray, I have.  Do you know how I can check the signal strength under ubuntu 6.10?
<dhq> Daverocks: its so irritation
<arrow> scv: I'd rather put them into a cd drive that's hooked into my computer
<Answer> morpheus74: iwconfig
<soundray> morpheus74: iwlist wlan0 scan
<bulmer> arrow: be quick before someone beats you to it..lolz
<morpheus74> Ah... I was trying ifconfig!
<soundray> morpheus74: substitute the real interface name
<Sharcho> Is there some way to do global font substitution, e.g. everytime "Courier New" appears, use "Consolas" instead?
<scv> arrow: the dvd-bruner is not so useful for me, I have cardreaders and big hdds already
<soundray> Sharcho: which application?
<joshjosh> Anyone know the terminal command for detecting USB devices? They will detect when plugged in while booting up, but not afterwards.
<thorre> i need to run ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS on a server with a " Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet" NIC
<Sharcho> soundray: for all of them
<Stylee-FilipBole> hello... I have dual boot (ubuntu and win xp), is a way to eliminate the win partition without reinstal ubuntu?
<thorre> that nic is supported in the latest beta of ubuntu
<Huffalump> User2323, it looks like the server is down.
<thorre> but not in 6.06.1
<soundray> Sharcho: you mean at the X server level?
<jrib> User2323: are you sure it is not a server-side problem?
<Sharcho> soundray: yes
<thorre> is there any way to get a  Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet NIC to work in 6.06.1?
<soundray> Sharcho: you could replace the Courier font files with softlinks to Consolas. I'm not sure if that would have any side effects, though
<User2323> I wasn't really sure, but if both of you can't access it then I guess you're right, the server must be down
<User2323> thanks for your help
<scv> thorre: is a gigabit nic good for the network backup?
<morpheus74> Thanks for the help.  I ran the scan on the signal strength: Signal level:-48 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm.  I'm not sure what these #'s mean.
<nugenoa> If I don't have internet access on my ubuntu box, how do I install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<nugenoa> xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11.1_amd64.deb
<Huffalump> nugenoa, download the deb package and sneakernet it
<dyrne> nugenoa: packages.ubuntu.com from any computer
<Stylee-FilipBole> can I eliminate the win partition, without reinstaling ubuntu?
<nugenoa> Huffalump, dyrne, Thanks!
<mmarc> hmm i dont get it... no way to set this damn essid... iwlist shows up my networks, but no way to set it, no error msgs, nothing :/ allways off/any
<Huffalump> Stylee-FilipBole, have you tried gparted?  It should be able to reclaim the partition without a reinstall
<jmazaredo> how many ubuntu variants are there? ubuntu.edubuntu,kubuntu,ubuntu-ce, is there something i miss?
<Stylee-FilipBole> Huffalump: thanke you... I will check out
<Sharcho> soundray: that wouldn't work. TTF fonts have the font name embedded in the file.
<viviersf> jmazaredo, impilinux
<Bauldrick> I get a black screen and audio when trying to play dvd in any media player and ive installed codecs etc?
<morpheus74> Sorry, I had to step away for a moment.  Was someone able to determine what there readings mean: Signal level:-48 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm  (Excellent, Fair, poor)?
<soundray> Sharcho: I see. I don't know the answer then, I thought you were trying to substitute font formats within a document.
<joenavelh> hello
<joenavelh> hello am new
<bstock> anyone know how to make ntp-server listen on external interaces, i can't find a ntpd.conf file
<narinux> exist frontend for connection pppoe
<ralph_> i need to update to edgy but i get errors when i do about how it cant fech something...
<soundray> morpheus74: try 'iwlist wlan0 ap', it gives you a quality rating
<bulmer> morpheus74: actually that depends on how sensitive your receivers are.. :)
<joenavelh> hello
<IdleOne> hello joenavelh
<Gast198> Hallo
<joenavelh> yeah
<Gast198> Ich htte eine frage zu unbuntu !
<joenavelh> how are you
<Gast198> Hey
<CroX> Answer: The WPA still wont work. :(
<soundray> Gast198: frag in #ubuntu-de bitte
<CroX> Answer: And the reference you gave me was for 6.06, I'm on 6.10
<Gast198> fine .. ok english then
<Bauldrick> HI - can anyone suggest a fix for my black screen dvd prob?
<bulmer> morpheus74: but with -48dBm and -256dBm noise floor, heck thats like over flooding any recivers..200 dBm difference...way too much me thinks..but then again sensors gives false readings
<joenavelh> hi idleone
<joenavelh> how are u
<joenavelh> am new
<IdleOne> joenavelh, fine thank you. please keep chatter to support question/answers for ubuntu if you would like to just chat in general go to #ubuntu-offtopic type /join #ubuntu-offtopic to go there
<soundray> Gast198: in #ubuntu-de kannst du auf deutsch fragen
<ralph_> u need to upgrade to edgy but i think my repos may be wrong how do i fix them?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | ralph_
<ubotu> ralph_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<morpheus74> Here is what I got when I did iwlist wlan0 ap: wlan0     Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<joenavelh> ko
<joenavelh> ok
<ralph_> IdleOne yes but i think i have something wrong in my repositorys
<Huffalump> Bauldrick, it sounds like you don't have the right codecs installed.
<Gast198> I have a problem with MAC ID on unbunt : Cisco router normaly repots MACS following 0100.11d8.xxxx.b8 BUT Unbunt machine MAC ID is reported : 0011.xxxx.9eb8 , so there is 00 missing in the beginning .. abybody has a clue why ?
<nightwatch> hi there, I cannot find what repository has the package smbldap-tools and libnss-ldap for dapper, I tried google but all I can find is that is in universe, I tried to enable archives and security repos with universe and multiverse but the package cannot be found.
<Bauldrick> i got libdvdcss and w32codecs
<soundray> morpheus74: since by the sounds of it, you're almost vertically above the AP, I'd try fiddling with the antennas.
<Huffalump> Bauldrick, I realize you said you did install them, but it must be the case that something is missing.
<IdleOne> ralph_, the Upgrade manager will adjust the repos so it can get the packages it needs to upgrade. follow the link and do as it sayd
<Huffalump> Bauldrick, did you use Automatix or manually?
<dimeotane> is there such a thing as an adaptor to convert laptop hard drives to connect to regular IDE cables?
<Pici> nightwatch: What version are you running?
<nandasunu> I've got ubuntu on an old computer and it won't connect to the internet. is there anything I need to do to configure the ethernet port?
<Bauldrick> i did it manually first - it worked until i rebooted
<Bauldrick> then tried automatix2
<morpheus74> soundray, So in your opinion, the issue is not software related (i.e. configuration settings within Ubuntu)?
<nightwatch> [Pici] : dapper drake 6.04.1
<soylent> dimeotane~> yes
<nugenoa> dimeotane, yes.
<dimeotane> yay!
<dimeotane> thx
<Huffalump> Bauldrick, check out the list on this page.  You'll need these - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Gast198> Help to the previous mentioned problem would be very appreciated ! :)
<soundray> morpheus74: well, the driver you're using does seem to be less optimized if the XP one works better. But since reorientating your antennas is so easy, that's the first thing I would try.
<Bauldrick> yep - thats what i followed the first time
<Heroin> would it matter if changed the ssh port from 22 to 68? or some other port?
<Pici> nightwatch: packages.ubuntu.com says both packages are in Universe.
<Huffalump> Bauldrick - care to give it another go?  Automatix may have changed something.
<rancor> heroin thats probably not going to work
<Pici> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bipolar> Heroin: not really. you would just have to specify the connection port every time you ssh'ed to that box
<rancor> if your port 22 was blocked and you had a remote machiene
<rancor> you could tunnel port 68 to 22
<Bauldrick> will do - but if i open the file (videots) i see the vob's have pictures?
<morpheus74> soundray, Thanks!
<Huffalump> Bauldrick - that sounds about right.
<Heroin> rancor well i wanne chance the port so i dont get scanned and bruteforced twice a day
<Gast198> :-) ?
<semion> hello
<Bauldrick> So - i would need to uninstall all codecs and then reinstall? do i purge them?
<nugenoa> Huffalump, What does this snakernet exactly mean?
<rancor> you're getting scanned and bruteforced from an SSH connection?
<Huffalump> nugenoa - it means to put the file on a disk/CD and walk it over (in your sneakers)
<rancor> users within the ssh connection?
<soundray> Heroin: change it to something > 1024
<nightwatch> [Pici] : I read it, then I wrote this in my sources.list: deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe and deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe; what`s am I doing wrong? ( I apt-get update, by the way)
<bipolar> Heroin: might be more fun to use iptables to automaticly block ssh when too many connection attempts happen
<master03> xit
<nugenoa> Huffalump, Ok.
<derelm> i wonder if it is possible to "upgrade"/"crossgrade" from debian sarge to the current ubuntu?
<scv> bipolar: and it's a good way to ddos you by this?
<bipolar> scv: not if you have ssh listing on both 22 and your other spare port.
<Pici> derelm: People have done it, but its probably risky
<ralph_> IdleOne i get this error Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ralph_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<bipolar> scv: besides, it would only block the ip of the one trying to connect to many times
<soundray> bipolar: is that what -m connlimit is for?
<bipolar> soundray: I think so. I'd have to check the howto again
<bipolar> actulay, I'd have to google for the howto since I don't have it bookmarked :p
<scv> bipolar: it's still a brain-dead script for me
<derelm> Pici: so it's not a common route. then i'll better do the switch when i actually have to resetup my machine anyways
<bipolar> scv: then don't use it
<Pici> derelm: Much better idea.
<derelm> Pici: thanks
<winggndm> any one testing out gnome 2.18?
<LucidFox> is anyone celebrating RMS's birthday? :)
<reborn> hello, can some one help me , i have been getting some weird problems ..
<scv> LucidFox: when is?
<reborn> it was working just fine yesterday , then i had some bugs going on when i installed kiba-dock
<Huffalump> LucidFox, Eben Moglen?
<kraypius> would there be any reason to use ubuntu server edition vs debian?
<scv> LucidFox: what is RMS doing now?
<LucidFox> scv> today
<derelm> reborn: you will have to be more specific about your problems to get meaningful help
<reborn> so i formated an dinstalled it thru the cd and now i cant see my 2nd HD and my firefox only works with certain pages.. not all
<scv> LucidFox: O.O
<Huffalump> kraypuis, cool factor?
<LucidFox> March 16, 1953
<kraypius> other than cool factor
<scv> ((((((( Happy Birthday to RMS!!! )))))))
<tian> i wanna make a server, what do you recommend me?
<Huffalump> tian, I'd recommend using linux
<tian> <sarcasm> Jajaja</sacrcasm>
<reborn> derelm: its like this i can open google, but not yahoo, i can open microsoft but not appe, and the when i try to run the upgrade manager it downloads some upgrades but not others...
<Huffalump> kraypius, you might gain some system familiarity.  that's all I can think of.
<arrow> does anyone know of a site with a list of products that are linux compatible?
<tian> i mean server edition or pure debian or fedora core
<Pici> reborn: Have you tried disabling ipv6?
<Pici> !harware > arrow
<derelm> reborn: which version of ubuntu did you install?
<Pici> !hardware > arrow
<nightwatch> [Pici] : then is enough to add "universe" to deb url in source list to archives and security???
<Huffalump> tian, in #ubuntu you are likely to find most people recommend... wait for it... Ubuntu
<reborn> Pici: i dont know whattha is...
<scv> LucidFox: did RMS refer his successor today?
<reborn> derelm:  the lates...
<arrow> Pici: www.!hardware.com?
-mfd:#ubuntu- join #chinstrap for chinstrap linux
<Pici> !hardware | arrow
<fisheye> hi guys
<ubotu> arrow: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tian> but still i?ts a derivate from debian
<fisheye> i'm trying to put Processing to work, but i cant get the java thingy working
<derelm> reborn: the latest stable (edgy eft) or the latest unstable (feisty fawn)?
<Pici> !ipv6 | reborn look at this guide
<ubotu> reborn look at this guide: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<fisheye> what does this comand do ?? ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun java
<LucidFox> scv> successor?
<tian> gotta go
<scv> umm
<Huffalump> tian, if you want a variety of opinions, it might be wiser to search on Google or try something general like #linux
<reborn> derelm:  edgy
<Pici> fisheye: It creates a link (kinda like a shortcut)
<mfd> Hmm.. How would one go about making an Ubuntu based distro?
<dimeotane> does anyone know of something fast like DD for copying lots of files (cp is to slow)... but which doesn't bother to also copy the empty space on the drive.
<arrow> thx
<bulmer> fisheye: what do you mean you cant get java to work? can you elaborate?
<fisheye> who do i erase that link?
<reborn> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<fisheye> processing doesnt draw anything java based, bun opengl based seems good
<fisheye> should i erase that link i made?
<semion> I have problem with installing the nvidia drivers
<reborn> Pici:  but it worked fine yesterday
<derelm> reborn: the ipv6 might help you.  the other thing, is that just another partition of your hd which you don't see or is it a real 2 disk?
<Answer> anybody have a windows virus scanner to run on the ubuntu side of a dual-boot?
<kraypius> answer, nod32
<winggndm> whats a virus?
<bulmer> fisheye: you have the correct java working you think?
<LightCatcher> Are there any MSN clients for edgy that have file transfers at a speed like I would have if I used MSN in windows?
<Huffalump> semion, I used ENVY which made the process painless
<joenavelh> join#ubuntu
<reborn> derelm: yeah its anothe hd it worked on my last install, but i cant see it now.. altho the bios an dthe install software sees it
<michiel__> joenavelh: hello claudius
<Answer> joenavelh: you are already in channel #ubuntu
<bulmer> LightCatcher: wget not fast enuff for you?
<fisheye> dont know
<joenavelh> yeah how are you mivh
<semion> I used it too
<semion> But it still doesn't work
<fisheye> how do i check if my java is working
<michiel__> Answer: haha, i'm instructing him to join this channel
<Pici> Anyone else here get an unsolicted message from someone named mfd about chainstrap linux?
<LightCatcher> bulmer: It's so I can transfer easily with my windows user friends.
<fisheye> and still, processing comes with java and jikes along
<michiel__> joenavelh: i'm fine
<fisheye> so .... im kinda stuk on its install
<fisheye> its suposed to just unpack and work
<LightCatcher> Can you use wget to accept an msn file transfer?
<michiel__> joenavelh: this is the user support channel for ubuntu (edgy)
<derelm> reborn: can't see it as in 'there is no /dev/hda... for my drive' or as in 'it's not automatically mounted on boot into a special directory'?
<joenavelh> so mich what should i learn today
<semion> I always got errors after restart
<dimebar> LightCatcher: which ones have you tried?  aMSN may be quicker than gaim
<michiel__> joenavelh: if you speak against someone directly type his username with : before the message, it would be more clear
<bulmer> LightCatcher: which server and services are hosting the files to be transferred? peer to peer is different
<Bauldrick> LightCatcher > Kmess I've seen
<reborn> derelm: i cant see it as in theres no /dev/hdb
<dimeotane> speaking of wget does anyone know if it will resume large file transfers which are interrupted?  I was downloading an ISO in firefox and it got interrupted so I had to start over  =(
<semion> that it can't run X server because the drivers configured bad..
<semion> How can I fix it?
<fisheye> any one uses processing on ubuntu?
<Pici> dimeotane: I believe theres a wget switch that will resume transfers, check the man page
<joenavelh> ok michiel
<LightCatcher> dimebar: I've only tried gaim.
<bulmer> fisheye: you need to prefix your response with a nick if it was meant for specific person
<derelm> reborn: and dmesg | grep hdb isn't helpful either?
<fisheye> oh!
<fisheye> ok
<semion> please?
<LightCatcher> I want a program that will do direct connects with windows msn clients.
<michiel__> joenavelh: you can use the tab key to auto complete the username, just like the commandline
<LightCatcher> Is that possible?
<LightCatcher> (gaim goes through the msn server)
<joenavelh> micheil thank for thats correction
<reborn> derelm: to be honest im sort of new to linux so i didnt know athts actualy existed and honestly o dont know what it does...
<fisheye> like this
<michiel__> ok
<fisheye> bulmer: how do i check if my java is working
<bulmer> LightCatcher: i dont know, i have not used msn before
<joenavelh> mok
<semion> Please the nvidia drivers Doesn't work...
<bulmer> fisheye: java --version, btw what makes you think your java is not working?
<semion> ?
<LightCatcher> I'll try aMSN. Thank you for your help, everyone!
<Huffalump> semion, your next step will be here, then -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bulmer> LightCatcher: typically client to client convo is not the usual way, client to server then to another client
<fisheye> just the fact that processing can do anything else but use java i guess
<derelm> reborn: 'dmesg | grep hdb' at a console run as root will output everything concerning hdb during startup of ubuntu. you'll probably need to run it with sudo : sudo dmesg | grep hdb
<LightCatcher> bulmer: Yes but MSN does client to client.
<LightCatcher> bulmer: between two windows users, anyways
<assasukasse> hi everyone, could someone help me with samba
<bulmer> LightCatcher: you really think so its client to client? dont you have to be logged on their server?
<dimebar> LightCatcher: http://amsn-project.net/index.php
<Pici> fisheye: I'm just watching the conversation here, what is 'processing'?
<reborn> derelm: thx ill try it... if it dosent work ill be back.. im on my mates pc... thx alot...
<padee> hi world. i have troubles to get a connection between a belkin 2.4ghz 802.11g wireless router and my thinkpadT42. does anyone has any suggestions? would be too kool
<semion> I'll try it
<LightCatcher> bulmer: The gaim page says it's client to client.
<dimebar> LightCatcher: on their home page they quote "Full-speed File transfers"
<fisheye> pici http://processing.org/
<LightCatcher> bulmwe: If my memory serves me correctly, but I could be wrong.
<fisheye> its a ... a....
<fisheye> how can i put it
<Pici> fisheye: ty, I'll take a look
<bulmer> LightCatcher: easy to verify, do not connect to the internet.. .like to client in a private network and use msn to see if you can do direct transfer
<derelm> reborn: there might be a hint on why hdb doesn't work, fingers crossed
<fisheye> i makes interactive thingys :P
<Shrimpy_> i have a question about network manager
<kraypius>  WHO WANTS TO PLAY ME ARMAGETRON
<kraypius> heh
<fisheye> i want to do some instalation art so im learning how to use it. But i hate double booting... blender here,, processing there
<reborn> derelm: ill be back soon .. realy thanx alot man
<fisheye> bulmer : java --version doenst return anithing
<Shrimpy_> when i look for wireless connection it shows them at 100% strentgh, and i know that is not correct all the time. any one know about this?
<MarcN> dimeotane: wget -c http://..../
<LightCatcher> This is what it says in the gaim faq:  Gaim only supports tranferring files over MSN via the MSN servers.  This means all your data is sent to an MSN server and then forwarded to the person at the other end of the transfer.  It is unknown whether we will support true peer to peer file transfer over MSN.
<LightCatcher> perhaps I made some wrong assumptions based on that info
<dimeotane> cool thx MarcN
<LightCatcher> It seems to suggest that MSN does peer to peer, which I assumed was direct connection... I'm not exactly sure how filesharing works.
<MarcN> dimeotane: Don't remember if you needed to start it that way the first time.  I always use -c just in case.
<dimeotane> MarcN: do you ever find that wget doesn't work though with http:// links with a file served with .php   that it needs http://server.isp.com/folder/file
<LightCatcher> Is peer to peer a direct connection?
<LightCatcher> It sure sounds like it! :)
<cobelloy> hi I am having some trouble using pppconfig on ubuntu server - the modem is dialling but not connecting to the isp
<cobelloy> anyone here know about using pppconfig to get a dialup connection?
<dimeotane> heh modem.. theres a blast from the past
<cobelloy> yes, we are a bit remote out here
<cobelloy> no adsl
<dimeotane> fair enuf.. .I hear that all the time actually
<Tail1> modem isn't that like a record LO
<cobelloy> har har ...
<Arkadius> ...never know when you may need to send a fax..
<cobelloy> so anyone know about modems then?
<bulmer> fisheye: if java -version does not work maybe java is not installed
<erUSUL> !dial-up
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<tj239> What is the variable to add that makes firefox to always open unmaxed?
<erUSUL> !dial-up > cobelloy
<nugenoa> Where are the wallpapers setup in ubuntu?
<cobelloy> erUSUL: im sorry, I dont know what that means...
<jpjacobs> nugenoa, rightclick on the background
<rpereira> Hi, I installed 2 laboratories with 20 machines each with Ubuntu. But I have 10 OSes for each machine. I created an floppy disk with grub, but I don't know how to load the menu.lst from floppy to my MBR.
<Pici> cobelloy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<bulmer> LightCatcher: you can use irc clients to transfer files..dcc them...windows to linux and vice versa
<LightCatcher> Thank you bulmer
<fisheye> bulmer:...but i have some java pacages installed
<fisheye> darn
<nugenoa> jpjacobs, what folder?
<LightCatcher> But I'm trying to make it easier on my windows MSN using friends.
<cobelloy> ty, I just realised I got that sent to me
<Shrimpy_> Hello, when i look for wireless connection it shows them at 100% strentgh, and i know that is not correct all the time. any one know about this?
<Pici>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pici> mis-paste
<bulmer> LightCatcher: there are irc clients like mirc that supports dcc transfer..dont be too hard on yourself
<jpjacobs> nugenoa, what do you mean? just richtclick whereever there are no icons
<LightCatcher> Well any method would be easy for me, so why not use a method that's easy for both me and my friends?
<jpjacobs> then a menu comes up, where you choose the wallpaper item
<nugenoa> I mean, what folder are they stored. I know how to change them.
<bulmer> fisheye: what exactly are you trying to do or trying to achieve?
<jpjacobs> nugenoa, /usr/share/backgrounds if i'm not mistaken
<bulmer> LightCatcher: umm irc is not easy enuff for your friends?
<fisheye> bulmer : trying to get processing to work. But no java suport.
<fisheye> bulmer: it uses opengl just fine, just not java
<bulmer> fisheye: can you elaborate what do you mean by so-called processing?
<nugenoa> jpjacobs, Yep. Thanks.
<fisheye> bulmer : oops, sorry, Processing is a program to make interactive visuals
<bulmer> fisheye: btw java does not solve all your programming issues
<fisheye> bulmar : it brings java and jikes out of the box (so they say) but still no luck
<LightCatcher> bulmer: Yes.
<cobelloy> OK - going to try again with instructions from link - wish me luck ... please!
<Dekkard> If there are any Feisty Devs here.... this release just plain freekin Rocks..thanks
<fisheye> bulmer: yes i know, but a simple comnado like --backgraund(0); should work
<bulmer> fisheye: jikes is just another java derivative if i recall, can possibly be another jre..
<LightCatcher> Well, I'll try aMSN now atleast. Thank you bulmer.
<bulmer> fisheye: you're trying to program in java using swing or whatever their graphic classes are? can you visit the #java channel to get additional help?
<Stonekeeper> Guys, please. Is there a way of modprobing a custom driver from the Server installer, before probing for the harddisks?
<fisheye> bulmer: well, i already lost 2 hour trying to get it working. I guess i just got to dual boot and take it . thanks for your time. I'll try again tomorow or so
<fisheye> bulmer: yes, i'll take a strool down #java to see if they can help
<fisheye> thanks
<bulmer> fisheye: wasted two hours? nothing is wasted only gained the experience and learned :P
<deep> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<fisheye> bulmer : i just get sore eyes and delay my projects :P all the pron i could have downloaded ....
<bulmer> Stonekeeper: you can probable create your own customized initrd to replace your livecd..go see ulinux or microlinux its called to compile your own kernel and customize drivers and such
<bulmer> fisheye: now you're talking, that is surely a missed opportunities
<pablo> holaaa
<fisheye> heheheh
<rpereira> Does someone knows how to load a Grub boot disk to MBR on my hard disk.
<rpereira> ?
<rpereira> I have 40 machine to reload grub and I'm looking for the easy way to do this using a boot disk
<IcemanV9> rpereira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* rainerstoff is away (lost.)
<Stonekeeper> bulmer: I'm thinking of modprobing from the installer. This seems possible from tty1. What do you think?
<dv5237_> i just installed edgy but when i want to remove the default two desktop icons (Computer, Garbage bin) it tells me the icons cant be removed whats that all about?
<Stonekeeper> *tty2 sorry
<IcemanV9> !away > rainerstoff
<rpereira> IcemanV9: Thanks.
<erUSUL> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<dst3> does anyone have any idea which file contains the settings for the ubuntu login screen... i want to make gdm start regular graphical local login screen instead of "emote Login via XDMCP".
<bulmer> Stonekeeper: i believe it is very possible, just not with the stock livecd you have downloaded, am sure you have to hack those initrd and isolinux.cfg
<sparrw> how do i turn on external scp/ssh on ubuntu?
<puff> Hey, what's the link for installing java via apt?
<bulmer> i meant modify not hack..lolz
<knoppix> heyt
<Stonekeeper> bulmer: why? modprobe seems available.... Am I missing something here?
<Pici> !java
<Andy__> I just installed ATI drivers. Now when i boot ubuntu i get a messed up desktop BG and a useless mouse cursor
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Andy__> Anyone know what i did wrong and how to fix it?
<kraypius> is it just me or did there used to be an option in gAIM to make the buddy list icons smaller and now its gone?
<bulmer> Stonekeeper: yes you are missing something me thinks, you wanted to load drivers before your hard disk? those are done way ahead noh? so you think you can somehow get around initrd that load stuff on ram ?
<IcemanV9> Andy__: change your xorg.conf to the original (or backup) xorg.conf (/etc/X11)
<rizhun> kraypius: I don't know, but I wish it was there now.  It's a bit on the boxy side.
<Andy__> How exactly might i do that? i am unfamilliar with linux commands and rename tells me i cant use "xorg" and "conf" something with subs? How would i replace it?
<dv5237_> i just installed edgy but when i want to remove the default two desktop icons (Computer, Garbage bin) it tells me the icons cant be removed whats that all about?
<kraypius> hrm
<dst3> Andy: can you access the terminal login.  if you cant then do it from recovery mode
<TuGGer> Hi. Using Apache + SSL + PHP4, my local https pages load OK, but the http pages do not. I've loaded both 'x-httpd php' (typing from bad memory here) in apcahe.conf. Anyone know where else I should look to fix this?
<jrib> Andy__: mv not rename
<Stonekeeper> bulmer: ok, you know when the installer boots, you can drop to a console on CTL-ALT-F2. From here I could unmount the CDROM, put in a CD with my driver, mount/modprobe, replace install cd. When it comes to detecting harddisks, would it not realise that this module is loaded? How does it work with RHEL (which seems to just modprobe drivers)?
<Andy__> mv where?
<Andy__> i should use mv to replace right?
<jrib> Andy__: I don't know.  What are you trying to do?
<Andy__> I am trying to get ATI drivers setup right. i followed a tutorial and rebooted it loaded everything, then the desktop is messed up reds and blues and theres a frozen mouse that i can move
<OuZo> how can i increase the font size in emacs? thanks
<Andy__> How do i fix this
<dst3> Andy:  download a default xorg.conf file..then boot into recovery mode and find where your current xorg.conf file sits..then replace it with the default file
<reborn> Pici: i dissabled the ipv6 and i stll can only acces a few sites..
<IcemanV9> Andy__: open the terminal, cd /etc/X11, sudo mv xorg.conf.original-0 xorg.conf, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Andy__> Greaty
<padee> has someone an idea how to hook up to a wireless network over a belkin router?
<Andy__> im gonna right that down
<Andy__> ok, then how would i configure the ati serer properly?
<rizhun> padee: I've done that. What have you tried so far?
<IcemanV9> Andy__: i have ati driver ... you'll need to investigate the log and find out what's going on (var/log/Xlog.0.log)
<Andy__> i mean how would i configure the ati drivers?
<neo_> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my Edgy Eft Computer to see my windows shares on the network.
<Andy__> I'll have to keep rebooting into windows and back then
<neo_> Anyone able to help?
<dv5237_> i just installed edgy but when i want to remove the default two desktop icons (Computer, Garbage bin) it tells me the icons cant be removed whats that all about?
<padee> rizhun: i have the internet working, ubuntu has the right access point and i am able to configure the router from my notebook
<bulmer> Stonekeeper: im not well versed yet at that level, am still learning how the internals of the boot process are done
<dst3> what program handles graphical login... is it gdm ?? does gdm also handle the remote login via XDMCP screen ??
<IcemanV9> Andy__: what's the model of ati card?
<rizhun> padee: Sounds like its working then. What exactly is the problem?
<padee> rizhun: the network adapter somehow does not have any signal...
<Bauldrick> OK - I followed the guide to get dvd running - installed the codecs etc... I'm still getting this "blue screen" where the picture should be
<Andy__> Ati Mobility Radeon 9200
<Andy__> isnt there a quick command or something?
<rizhun> padee: Have you installed network-manager-gnome ?
<padee> rizhun: yes.
<Stonekeeper> I'm going to try it. I really wish Ubuntu had a way of installing 3rd party drivers at install time. I think it's one enormous oversight. At least you could use it to support new hardware on LTS systems.
<padee> rizhun: other wlan networks work properly
<shufla> hello. I've managed to have ldap auth with apache mod_auth_ldap, but I cannot configure '
<IcemanV9> Andy__: there is no quick one; just have patience and get it work step by step ... log file will help you lots.
<rizhun> padee: What model is your Belkin router?
<neo_> Come on... can anyone help me get Ubuntu to access my windows network shares?
<bulmer> Stonekeeper: maybe one of those consoles are in debug mode, so yeah you probable can insert modules are the right moments, im just not familiar enuff with specific distros
<shufla> 'require group' directive - is there anyone who'd like/is able to help me?
<Andy__> Ok
<TuGGer> Andy: did you choose 'custom' when installing the driver?
<Andy__> so what do i have to do after replace xorg conf?
<padee> rizhun: there it starts... on the router it only sais belkin 2.4ghz 802.11g... iwconfig sais:5.21ghz
<IcemanV9> Andy__: to get X working again; you'll have to restart again, but this time go step by step as in the instruction in wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto)
<jin> hi
<Andy__> I already installed it i just need to configure
<jin> my ubuntu system is slower than windows xp. it's less responsive
<jin> :\
<Andy__> i only want to get beryl and i need to do all this D:
<padee> rizhun: and more, iwconfig says: link quality 0/94 and power management:off...
<rizhun> padee: But you can open the web-front-end of the router in a browser?
<padee> rizhun: yes
<hoelk> jin: mine too with kde, but quite ok with gnome
<rizhun> padee: Then you are connected to the network regardless of the singal quality.
<hoelk> kde works perfectly on my laptop though, and my laptop has less ram and mhz (?)
<jin> I'm using gnome with nvidia drivers install
<IcemanV9> Andy__: i don't meant by reinstall it. sorry. yeah, you need to get a "new" xorg.conf. you'll need to leave out beryl until you got it up and running first. :)
<jin> it's still slow
<padee> rizhun: oh. of course, over the network-cable. sorry... wasn't aware of that...
<Andy__> crap
<rizhun> padee: Is there a log you can see on that web-front-end?
<rizhun> ohh
<jin> when moving windows, it leaves traces behind for less than half a second
<Andy__> Why is linux so easy and so darn difficult at the same time!? lol
<rizhun> padee: If you can see and connect to other wireless networks, then it isn't a problem with Unbuntu, but a problem with your router.
<jin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rizhun> padee: Is this the first time you've tried to connect Ubuntu to the router?
<padee> rizhun: over wlan i cannot acces the router interface... of course...
<michiel___> wow
<padee> rizhun: to this router? no, its the 2nd time
<padee> rizhun: i got the log
<rizhun> padee: So it has worked in the past?
<padee> rizhun: it works perfectly over ethernet-cables and over wlan in windows
<mattedd> first time ubuntu (or linux for that matter) user here
<reborn> hello, can anyone help me, i have just re-installed, ubuntu, and last night before i did it everything was working fine , but today when i formated and reinstalled it my internet if all screwy i can only load certain pages, like google, and the same thing is happening with teh upgrade installer some installs will download and athers wont.. some one told me to dissable IPV6 but it made no difference..
<mattedd> I only get one choice for my screen resolution and it's not a good one.  also I have a two monitors and want to use them asa d uel monitor system.. any help?
<kraypius> gah gcc is being lame: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kraypius> what is wrong with my compiler?
<padee> rizhun: can it be, that it has something to do with dhcp?
<bulmer> kraypius: you are in a directory that you have permission to write on?
<rizhun> padee: Do you have MAC Filtering turned on?
<kraypius> bulmer, yes
<sigger> is there a util to print from the command line to a network printer that ubuntu is aware of?
<Math^> hello, ive installed a LAMPserver, and local i can see my websites, but others cant see them, it keeps loading and shows nothing... can some tell me what might go wrong? this is the link: http://77.162.7.132/blogger/
<bulmer> kraypius: are you sure?
<reborn> hello, can anyone help me, i have just re-installed, ubuntu, and last night before i did it everything was working fine , but today when i formated and reinstalled it my internet if all screwy i can only load certain pages, like google, and the same thing is happening with teh upgrade installer some installs will download and athers wont.. some one told me to dissable IPV6 but it made no difference..
<kraypius> bulmer, its a subdirectory of my desktop
<sigger> Math^: (1) can it been seen from within your lan, (2) does your isp block port 80 (many do)
<Lordveda> Does Ubuntu have Gnome 2.18?
<kraypius> bulmer, and i just checked the permissions
<bulmer> kraypius: what are you compiling ? using configure?
<kraypius> yeah configure
<bulmer> kraypius: what program are you trying to compile?
<kraypius> bulmer, the gaim extra preferences plugin
<Math^> sigger: yes, within i can see, and about the blocking of port80 i dont know... ive changed the port in skype to some other port
<sigger> Math^: ah I see you can see it local. ok so perhaps router is not forwarding port 80 or isp blocks
<Math^> ive setup port forwarding
<Math^> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7308/speedtouchwx4.png
<sigger> don't think skype would matter.  port 80 is standard http
<padee> rizhun: in mac filtering there is not a single entry... so it's off
<sigger> whose your isp?
<Math^> sigger: what is an isp?
<bulmer> kraypius: can you try it as root and see if it goes away?
<Shrimpy_> internet service provider
<sigger> internet service provider
<Math^> ooh
<padee> rizhun: the strange thing is, that i don't get any signal at all on my laptop... even tough, the router is transmitting
<Math^> sigger: kpn direct-adsl
<sigger> kpn?
<kraypius> bulmer, i guess. was trying to avoid that
<superoe> hi guys
<superoe> anyone can help me with a question ?
<sigger> kentucky power & nuggets?
<Math^> sigger: my connection?
<bulmer> kraypius: sometimes you cant if you need to install
<rizhun> padee: Can you connect to other wireless routers?
<sigger> what is kpn?
<Shrimpy_> pedee: what's your wireless card?
<heikki> superoe: ask
<rizhun> padee: Or see any from network-manager-gnome?
<padee> rizhun: yes, without any problems
<DARKGuy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lordveda> May I ask whether or not there is a liveCD for Ubuntu that uses the final Gnome 2.18?
<padee> rizhun: yes,i see other from network-gnome-manager
<kraypius> bulmer, same error
<rizhun> padee: It's got to be something on that router.  I would seriously concider a hard reset.
<Math^> sigger: yes its kpn
<Andeh> i am back
<Andeh> I have sucsessfully booted ubuntu
<bulmer> kraypius: i dont know then
<superoe> heikki: i want to start using ubuntu , i downloaded and burned 2 images, 1. alternate install 2. ubuntu desktop
<Andeh> now i need to install the ATI drivers properly
<Andeh> help?
<tres> hello all
<Math^> sigger: have you seen this image? http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7308/speedtouchwx4.png
<superoe> heikki: i want to use both xp and ubuntu in the first stage , how do i intall ubuntu but keep the option to boot from xp ?
<tres> i lost my grub install
<Math^> maybe its not set up right?
<rizhun> padee: If I was in your situation. I would hit the reset button on the router. Temporarily remove all security settings (back to factory settings) and try and connect again.
<tres> how can i get it back ?
<Pedro_187187> hi all.....  I am trying to get vsftpd started... but I'm getting 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<superoe> and how do i istall an indipendent grub
<IcemanV9> !ati > Andeh
<sigger> Math^: dude, what is kpn? oh nvm. look, try changing the listen in your apache to another port (e.g. 8080) and try your url as http://[put in your ip] :8080.
<tres> its  not on this disk, but ubuntu is...
<Andeh> Whats the page for configuring binary ATI drivers again?
<sigger> if that works, your port 80 is blocked
<Shrimpy_> superoe: it will ask  you if you want to dual boot and creat a partion in the ubuntu setup (install)
<Math^> sigger: ok
<padee> my network card is atheros communications AR5212
<Math^> sigger: good idea, brb thn
<sigger> oh and restart apache if after you change the conf
<tres> i would like to install grub on the mbr of the disk, who can help me out?
<heikki> superoe: just don't format windows' partition
<Math^> sigger: ok
<Andeh> Whats that wiki page for ati binary config?
<superoe> heikki: possible to do this in privte ?
<sigger> so anyone know a command line util to print to a network printer that ubuntu is aware of?
<IcemanV9> Andeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Andeh> Thanks iceman
<heikki> superoe: in public, please
<F00> hey
<superoe> ok , i just asked it :S
<heikki> so everybody can answer
<superoe> let me regroup the question for you
<padee> rizhun: ok, i will try to reset it, then...
<padee> rizhun: tnx a lot for ur time
<mad_man> hello all
<tres> lost grub to boot ubuntu , how can i install it to mbr using livecd?
<rizhun> padee: No problem, I hope it fixes your problem.
<mad_man> guys i'm looking for a package to get osd in gaim...
<padee> rizhun: we'll see ;)
<mad_man> google don't want' to help...
<superoe> heikki: i want to start using ubuntu , i downloaded and burned 2 images, 1. alternate install 2. ubuntu desktop, i want to use both xp and ubuntu in the first stage , how do i intall ubuntu but keep the option to boot from xp ? ,  and how do i istall an indipendent grub
<gorski> how to chmod a directory?
<mad_man> does anyone know how can i set t up ?
<superoe> heikki: ?
<tres> you can install ubuntu, and the grub loader will add, xp too, dual boot
<heikki> superoe: just install from desktop cd and don't install over windows' partition, then when you boot you'll see a list where you can choose wheter you want to start linux or windows
<F00> gorski, in terminal, typwe 'chmod +x dir'
<tres> how can i install grub from ubuntu , back to mbr?
<tres> i had to buy an new hard disk...
<gorski> and is it same with chmod 777?
<wyndblade> !grub
<superoe> heikki: thx , what if i dont have any paritions , makign one after i have used my hdd for a couple of months without fomrat would be buggy , wont it ?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<massctrl> Hi al, planning to give ubuntu a shot, which version of gnome does it include ?
<tres> so lost grub, wich was on the first disk
<Math^> sigger: in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf i cant find a rule for the port settings
<Math^> sigger: wich file i need to change with UbuntuLAMPserver?
<wyndblade> tres: ubotu has your answer above
<kraypius> bulmer, the fix was to: apt-get install build-essential
<sigger> Math^: there is a line with Listen on it I believe.  got that one?  what's it say?
<F00> !chmod | gorski
<ubotu> gorski: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Pedro_187187> I can't start vsftpd and the output of netstat -an shows this "tcp6       0      0 :::21                   :::*                    LISTEN"
<Pedro_187187> but I can't find where this tcp6 binding is coming from
<heikki> superoe: you have to fromat at least one partition (linux requires ext3/reiserfs/... filesystem)
<IcemanV9> mad_man: i think there is plugin for osd w/ gaim. i am not sure though. check ubuntuforums.org.
<Math^> sigger: got it
<mad_man> IcemanCZ: ok, thx
<Math^> it was: /etc/apache2/ports.conf... :)
<sigger> Math^: whats the line say?  Listen 80 ?
<Math^> yes
<superoe> heikki: ?
<Math^> i change it to 8080 now
<sigger> apache2 I believe changed the filename
<sigger> now try url of ip.ip.ip.ip:808
<sigger> 8080 that is
<thestriker> plz help me how to download the source code for an application
<Math^> yes
<Math^> so can you see it now?
<thestriker> sudo apt-get source something...rite?
<sigger> 1 sec
<Math^> http://77.162.7.132/blogger
<heikki> superoe: well... remember backups!
<thestriker> any body plz help
<thestriker> after download where will the source code go?
<thestriker> where to view it?
<sigger> Math^: http://77.162.7.132:8080/blogger/  Swedish?
<heikki> but i believe that making new partitions and resizing old ones works pretty well... but i havn't tested
<Math^> sigger: dutch
<Math^> sigger: but i think ive to change the wordpress settings also
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I enable NFS version 1 support in Kubuntu?
<sigger> ah.  now look into something called dynamic dns.  it has stuff for port hopping and what not.  Enjoy!
<sigger> Now if only I could find a command line util to print to net printer :-@
<F00> I have a problem when installing ISPconfig
<Stonekeeper> bah. I can't compile the drivers anyway! Oh well, centos time :(
<F00> Has anyone installed it before?
<Lordveda> Where from to get the beta (7.04) release of Ubuntu? (please answer: I have read the FAQs).
<Math^> sigger: does http://77.162.7.132:8080/blogger/ work now?
<sigger> yes
<Math^> yes?
<Math^> you can see my blogger?
<thestriker> how to download source code in ubuntu?
<F00> it forwards to 10.0.0.2
<sigger> Math.s Blog
<sigger> webdesign, dtp, grafisch werk, linux en de dingen des levens :)
<heikki> thestriker: apt-get source package
<F00> sigger, it forwards to 10.0.0.2
<Math^> lol sigger
<Math^> and gfx layout?
<Lordveda> thinx for ignoring me.
<Math^> or just text only
<thestriker> heikki, where shud i go to view it after download?
<sigger> text only.
<Lordveda> Thanks even
<Math^> sigger: damn :(
<F00> Lordveda, can i help?
<superoe> Question: Is there a version of ubuntu that will enable me to boot from a 2gb usb flash drive ?
<Math^> sigger: thats not good
<heikki> thestriker: apt downloads these files in the folder where you run that command
<F00> superoe, yes, LiveCD
<Lordveda> F00: Where from to get ubuntu Feisty?
<sigger> Its good that yougot one problem down ;)
<hole> if linux binaries are downloaded they must be added to chmod before execution right?
<F00> !feisty
<Math^> :)
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Math^> sigger: does it run fast?
<Math^> or does it keep loading?
<superoe> F00: thx
<heikki> hole: yep
<F00> superoe, no problem
<F00> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Math^> brb
<hole> ok what is the syntax (in small,easy to understand, words)
<hole> :)
<heikki> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<heikki> chmod +x file
<hole> !chmod
<hole> ok thx
<hole> as root right>
<hole> ?
<thestriker> heikki, can i change the download folder ?
<F00> yes
<Lordveda> F00: Is there a site for downloading Feisty?
<F00> or put sudo in front
<heikki> don't know
<hole> yea
<F00> Lordveda, 1 minute
<hole> because i dont know my ROOT password
<F00> then put sudo
<hole> kinda ticks me off
<F00> and your pass
<heikki> you can run apt-get source -command as a normal user
<Lordveda> F00: It is written in the Schedule, thanks.
<hole> think there is a way to automate adding proggys to cdmod?
<aniiTTaH> oliih!!
<hole> cdmod=chmod
<F00> Lordveda, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<F00> ok
<F00> i get an error whilst installing ISPconfig
<F00> ./setup2: line 860: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
<F00> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<F00> can anyone help?
<hole> i think i might have to use windoom under wine :(
<sigger> how do I refer to a smb printer from the commandline?  e.g. //SIG6/HL-1440?
<Plutonium> can anyone tell me how uninstall automatix
* hole is trying to start a tcpip dedicated doom server
<StoneNote> F00, if I'm reading that right, you have a feisty question. try in #ubuntu+1
<hole> HAHA nm i got it
<hole> thx again heikki
<heikki> np
<Lordveda> F00: Thanks
<kraypius> does anyone know what the GTK2 development package is called?
<hole> now i just need a doom1 or 2 wadfile
<gorski> is there any gui frontent to edit php site?
<Plutonium> plz can anyone tell me how to uninstall automatix
<F00> StoneNote, no i was helping someone
<F00> StoneNote, i am trying to install ISPconfig
<a1a121> is there anyway to mount my windows partition on ubuntu livecd?
<rizhun> kraypius: I believe it is called - libgtk2.0-dev
<kraypius> thx
<pianoboy3333> I need a guide for setting up dansguardian in my house... so I guess with squid + dansguardian, anyone know of a good howto?
<gorski> is there any dreamweaver equivalent in ubuntu?
<a1a121> is there anyway to mount my windows partition on ubuntu livecd? its urgent
<StoneNote> F00, when I google I come across someone else who had the similar msg. he was missing packages http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10980
<Andeh> Oh no!
<rizhun> pianoboy3333: Have a look at http://www.ysgnet.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=164
<Andeh> I followed the instructions on the page for setting up ATI binary drivers. EXACTLY THE SAME THING HAPPENED AGAIN!
<estacao03> OI
<estacao03> OI
<cypher1> a1a121, is not it mounting automatically ?
<estacao03> OI
<rizhun> gorski: Not really.  There is one called Nautils or something, but its not very good. I think Wine supports Dreamweaver though.
<estacao03> MSN
<estacao03> SIDGATYNHO@HOTMAIL.COM
<a1a121> cypher nope
<estacao03> OI
<hole> which windows
<hole> xp,200?
<rizhun> gorski: Have a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200305
<estacao03> OI
<a1a121> cypher1 it should be in /mnt right?
<a1a121> XP
<F00> StoneNote, i have openssl installed.. i think
<cypher1> a1a121, no /media
<a1a121> sec
<hole> open console
<Shaba1> Hello all
<StoneNote> F00, here's a ubuntu specific link that points to a mysql-dev http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10751&page=2   you need to check the error message that appears ABOVE the line you posted for the specific pkg you're missing
<a1a121> nothing in /media
<hole> open console
<a1a121> okay
<a1a121> open
<Andeh> Hey its me again with the ATI driver problem. I followed all the instructions on the page and it still gets frozen at boot
<hole> cd to the media folder
<gorski> sure it would be nice to have something like dreamweaver in ubuntu!
<a1a121> okay
<Andeh> I have to replace xorg.conf every time to start properly
<estacao03> OI
<a1a121> hole now what?
<estacao03> TD BEM
<hole> when in the folder type md cdrom
<rizhun> gorski: Buy a C++ book and write one ;)
<Huffalump> gorski, there is a Free WYSIWYG editor
<estacao03> SIDGATYNHO@HOTMAIL.COM
<kraypius> hole, mkdir
<estacao03> SIDGATYNHO@HOTMAIL.COM
<IcemanV9> !ops
<estacao03> SIDGATYNHO@HOTMAIL.COM
<Andeh> Anyone know what the problem is?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<estacao03> SIDGATYNHO@HOTMAIL.COM
<estacao03> SIDGATYNHO@HOTMAIL.COM
<estacao03> SIDGATYNHO@HOTMAIL.COM
<kraypius> oh its shorhand didnt know that
<hole> i was gunna type that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<a1a121> hole md no command found
* estacao03 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.89.77.27]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<rizhun> Someone ban that fool.
<hole> mkdir
<gorski> maybe i will! :)
<cypher1> a1a121, try "sudo fdisk -l" and please paste its output
<Andeh> Anyone going to help?
<cypher1> !pastebin > a1a121
<Andeh> I just want to install beryl
<a1a121>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<a1a121> /dev/sda1               1        3690    29639893+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<a1a121> /dev/sda2            3691       20023   131194822+   5  Extended
<a1a121> /dev/sda5            3691       18588   119668153+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<a1a121> /dev/sda6   *       18589       20023    11526606   af  Unknown
<Andeh> but it wont boot when i configure the ati drivers in XORG
<IcemanV9> !paste
<hole> that works too plz dont ban me i was just trying to help someone
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Huffalump> gorski - While I'm the type to recommend you do not use a WYSIWYG editor, you can check out http://nvu.com/
<hole> :(
<silver6> andeh: what video card do you have? i had problems installing the fglrx bin drivers at first too, a clean install of ubuntu worked for me
<F00> StoneNote, can we join #ubuntu-classroom
<Andeh> I have ATi Mobility Radeon 9200
<Andeh> I checked the binary install page, following it CAUSES the problem, dont send me there
<gorski> nvu is nice, but if i want to edit php sites?
<IcemanV9> Andeh: post your xorg.conf @ pastebin
<MrGreen> can I grab fawn ? ....
<hole> anyway after creating the directory just type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/cdrom
<Andeh> whats pastebin?
<IcemanV9> !paste > Andeh
<MrGreen> !fawn
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Andeh> uh?
<IcemanV9> look at ubotu's pm
<sipior> this sounds strangely familiar
<nalioth> Andeh: look at your private messages
<we2by> I like the "start menu" of suse linux :)
<we2by> ops
<MrGreen> looking for download of fawn?
<hole> that should make you able to read the drive under that cdrom folder (cdrom is the folder I use to mount almost anything manually mounted)
<rizhun> Andeh: pastebin is a place to paste output from a command. So you don't spam a channel.
<gorski> what is funny?
<Huffalump> gorksi, most folks would say don't be so lame as to use a WYSIWYG editor if you're playing with PHP.   For example, an interesting web editing tool is BlueFish (available in Synaptic)
<MrGreen> !downloads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrGreen> arggh!
<Andeh> Wait the problem is that i replaced my XORG.CONF with the default one
<MrGreen> !feistyfawn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feistyfawn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> So i would have to mess it up again to post it
<Andeh> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Andeh> Now i am going to follow instructions again and paste what i get, ok?
<MrGreen> Anyone point us to fawn downloads page please?
<Andeh> yay
<cypher1> nalioth, IMHO we should people give a warning if they paste in the channel and then only do something, since most ppl will be very new to GNU/Linux, irc, pastebing etc :)
<nalioth> cypher1: they are given TWO warnings
<sipior> nalioth: yes, i quite agree. that's a rude kick in the ass for a newbie, especially if it's only a few lines
<nalioth> !paste | a1a121
<ubotu> a1a121: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cypher1> nalioth, ok sorry did not knew it
<MrGreen> *bump
<cypher1> a1a121, please use pastebin further
<a1a121> cypher, yup, sorry.
<jgrau> hello. i'm looking for support on setting up a wireless network card to a wpa-psk router. the network card is correctly set up with ndiswrapper, but i have accedently deleted /etc/network/interfaces. how does one reconfigure that?
<MrGreen> never mind.....
<MFen> what was the feisty channel again?
<IcemanV9> MrGreen: check this page --> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd5
<IcemanV9> MFen: #ubuntu+1
<MFen> ty
<Andeh> Ok i put it in pastebin
<Andeh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10618/
<Andeh> my xorg.conf after configuring
<cypher1> a1a121, can you try "sudo mkdir /tmp/windrive; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /tmp/windrive" ?
<a1a121> sec, i will try
<kraypius> lol this example video that comes with ubuntu is retarted
<F00> Hey, This is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10619/
<kraypius> respect
<kraypius> helpfulness
<kraypius> sharing
<kraypius> lmao
<Andeh> The thing on pastebin is just the Default XORG.CONF after runing aticonfig
<a1a121> cypher1, i did "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media"
<nalioth> kraypius: #ubuntu-offtopic with that, please
<a1a121> before you gave me that command
<pdlnhrd> i know there is a setting to turn on  to allow for rendevous/avahi to look for rythmbox sharing... it was working but after upgrading it is now off again.  does someone know where this setting is?
<a1a121> but i still cannot see it on /media
<F00> StoneNote, you here
<a1a121> and now when i insert your command i get "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media"
<IcemanV9> Andeh: you have two devices section; ati AND fglrx ... please comment out ati section
<xiaomai> i'm trying to build the kqemu module w/ make-kpkg, but it seems to want to be run in the actual kernel source  tree.  can i not just build the modules w/out having an image built too?
<Andeh> ATI?
<Andeh> OK
<jgrau> is there a tool for configuring /etc/network/interfaces?
<cypher1> a1a121, please paste the output of "mount" command
<F00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10619/
<sipior> jgrau: doesn't System->Admin->Networking Tools do that?
<naveen> how is everyone doing?
<IcemanV9> Andeh: AND copy BusID line to fglrx section after last Option line .. then restart X (ctrl+atl+backspace)
<a1a121> cypher1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10621/
<sipior> jgrau: Networking, rather, not Network Tools:)
<Andeh> ok
<jgrau> sipior: somehow that has become broken...
<IcemanV9> Andeh: like this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10622/
<sipior> jgrau: that's odd, how does it fail?
<cypher1> a1a121, can you try "sudo ls /media" and see whether you can see anything ?
<Andeh> OK i did that
<Andeh> Rebooting
<jgrau> sipior, actually, now it is back up :S but now it does not list my wireless card :(
<Marlun> Is it possible to make "ls" only list directories?
<IcemanV9> nooo ... just restart the X (too late, he's gone :( )
<sipior> jgrau: ah, that's a bit tricky. do you use network manager?
<a1a121> cypher1 yes i see my windows dir
<rizhun> jgrau: Have you installed network-manager-gnome ?
<kraypius> DOes anyone know of a device manager i can install that actually lets me enable/disable devices?
<jgrau> rizhun, yes, that does not list my wireless card either
<sipior> Marchange: ls -d
<sipior> Marlun: ls -d
<jgrau> sipior, yes
<sipior> sorry Marchange
<jrib> Marlun: no use find or if you use zsh, you can do:  ls -d *(/)
<cypher1> a1a121, ok!
<Marlun> sipior: doesn't work :P
<Marlun> jrib: Don't know what zsh is?
<jrib> Marlun: you can also do something like: ls -F | grep /
<IcemanV9> !zsh
<ubotu> zsh: A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-13ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2131 kB, installed size 6440 kB
<jrib> Marlun: it's another shell
<sipior> Marlun: you may have to give it a wildcard, of course
<a1a121> cypher1, now, how do i move 2 files to there from my desktop? :p
<sipior> Marlun: ls -d *
<FJ_Sanchez> !nfs-client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfs-client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FJ_Sanchez> !nfs-common
<ubotu> nfs-common: NFS support files common to client and server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 119 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Marlun> sipior: listed files too.
<sipior> jgrau: the problem comes about when you connect with your wireless card? or does it not work at all?
<cypher1> a1a121, "sudo cp /media/... ~/Desktop"
<Marlun> jrib: the ls -F |grep / worked.
<Marlun> thanks both of you =)
<cypher1> a1a121, you will always need sudo
<lilrayray> Hi all, I am having some bad crashes, and despite the help of a couple people here on IRC, I still have the problem.  Luckily, I have some more info that might help diagnose the problem.  Anyway, randomly, when using a web browser (firefox, opera, etc) ubuntu will freeze completely.  When I am not surfing the web, ubuntu has yet to crash.  recently, I installed samba, and I got identicle crashes except right at the login scree
<lilrayray> n.  Anyone have any idea what perhaps is causing this?
<sipior> Marlun: i misunderstood what you wanted
<jgrau> sipior, i can't really say. it does not list my wireless card at all
<Marlun> sipior: ok :)
<cypher1> a1a121, if you do not want it, then you can check the umask options in the mount command
<a1a121> cyper1, why do i get sudo: cd: command not found when i try to sudo cd media ?
<jrib> a1a121: cd is not a command, it is a shell built-in
<molekyle> Hello i am trying to install beryl on my ubuntu OS. First i had no drivers for my ati radeon 9200 gfx card and i tried the command glxinfo | grep direct
<molekyle> and it returned yes
<ohir> lilrayray seem like hardware problem
<cypher1> a1a121, "sudo cd /media"
<jrib> a1a121: try this command to see:  type cd
<rizhun> jgrau: Does your wireless card show in a 'lspci' ?
<molekyle> then i installed the driver for my gfx card and now it returns no?
<gordonjcp> uhm
<gordonjcp> quick question
<ohir> lilrayray or box with less than 128M RAM
<gordonjcp> has www.ubuntu.com been defaced?
<lilrayray> ohir: nah, I have 2 gb
<a1a121> cypher1 sudo: cd: command not found
<Marlun> I can do "tail" to get only the end, but what do I use to get the beginning?
<jrib> Marlun: head
<silver6> molekyle, what drivers did you install? fglrx?
<IcemanV9> gordonjcp: no. a new look. :)
<rizhun> gordonjcp: ??
<ohir> lilrayray so its answer no 1
<lilrayray> ohir: but, I can browse the home network without freezes, I can come on here without freezes
<Marlun> jrib: thanks again :)
<gordonjcp> IcemanV9: for given values of "new"
<gordonjcp> IcemanV9: it's *awful*! ;-)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | gordonjcp
<molekyle> silver6: yes, i installed fglrx
<ubotu> gordonjcp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: heh, ok, ok
<ohir> lilrayray check your DNS settings then
<Shaba1> hello all
<Shaba1> anyone ever try vmware
<lilrayray> ohir: how might i do this?
<rizhun> Gotta jet... Peace out ubuntu-ers :)
<dyrne> Shaba1: a few of us :)
<lilrayray> ohir: and also, is there anything in specific that I should be looking for?
<ohir> lilrayray if "freeezes" are tied to using external networks
<a1a121> cypher1 ?
<Shrimpy_> mmm, this may seem lame but i know ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde but what is edubuntu?
<clceline_> ?
<jrib> Shrimpy_: gnome
<kraypius> shrimpy im sure you could install kde on it tho
<IcemanV9> !edubuntu | Shrimpy_
<ubotu> Shrimpy_: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<jrib> Shrimpy_: it's just geared towards education so a lot of educational software is installed by default
<Shrimpy_> jrib: ok thank you
<cypher1> a1a121, sorry i did not see your last message.. can you please repeat your question ? please use my nick so that my xchat notifies me..
<Shaba1> such as jib
<Shaba1> I run a computer classroom
<silver6> molekyle: paste your xorg.conf file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<a1a121> cypher1, sudo: cd: command not found
<cypher1> a1a121, cd is a shell builtin
<a1a121> so how do i enter /media?
<cypher1> a1a121, did you try "sudo cd /media"
<jrib> a1a121: cd /media
<jrib> no sudo
<Shaba1> jrib
<ohir> lilrayray fiest check if it relate to DNS. Give box enough time to sat "can't find someurl" or similar. If it does not say so for a couple of minutes, "freezes" likely are due to hardware.
<jrib> Shaba1: hi
<dyrne> Shaba1: whats the vmware question? if you want anything that scales id download vmware server from their website
<Shrimpy_> jrib: so xubuntu is you are able to run gnome and kde
<a1a121> jrib: permission denied
<molekyle> silver6: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10624/
<a1a121> cypher1, and on that command i get "sudo: cd: command not found"
<Shaba1> what kind of educational softwar
<jrib> a1a121: did you change the permissions?
<ohir> lilrayray if it's DNS check your /etc/resolv.conf if there are valid dns server addresses (check with your isp)
<a1a121> i dont know how to, i guess not
<jrib> Shaba1: I don't know, you can visit edubuntu.org though.  I'm sure they have a list
<cypher1> a1a121, you can try remounting /media with proper umask
<lilrayray> ohir: ok, but i do not understand how to check if it is related to DNS
<jrib> a1a121: tell us the result of this command:  ls -ld /media
<silver6> molekyle, 2 things i notice right off. in Section "Device" change "ati" to "fglrx"
<jrib> Shrimpy_: yes
<ohir> lilrayray fiest check if it relate to DNS. Give box enough time to sat "can't find someurl" or similar. If it does not say so for a couple of minutes, "freezes" likely are due to hardware.
<a1a121> jrib: ls -ld /media
<dyrne> Shaba1: or sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop -s   or whatever metapackage name is
<a1a121> oops sec
<jrib> Shrimpy_: and fluxbox and openbox and etc..
<a1a121> dr-x------ 1 root root 12288 2007-03-15 23:03 /media
<a1a121> there
<Shrimpy_> on network manager does it ever show a connection that is not 100% singal
<wildfire_> I have IEs4Linux installed, why does the program I want to install STILL say I need IE 4+
<ohir> lilrayray some typos in that line
<Shrimpy_> jrib: ok, thanks for the info
<RiianF> hey could  anyone maybe help me? my display went black after 20 minutes like in screensaver mode. but i deactivated my screensaver in XFCE and it is pretty annoying to move the mouse every time i watch movie. :-(
<jrib> Shrimpy_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Shrimpy_> jrib: ok
<jrib> Shrimpy_: sorry, taht was for a1a121
<c0nv1ct> anyone using lm-sensors? i'm having trouble figuring out what one of my temps are
<rancor> what program are you trying to install wild
<dyrne> RiianF: ps -A | grep xscreensaver   is it still running?
<wildfire_> UBT
<Shrimpy_> jrib: ok lol
<RiianF> wait a sec
<silver6> molekyle: also, add Option "Composite" "Disable". like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10625/
<lilrayray> ohir: so I do this in a browser?
<rancor> blackjack?
<wildfire_> Yeah
<ohir> lilrayray yes
<dyrne> RiianF: if so run xscreensaver-demo and goto advanced and edit the power savings settings or just pkill screensaver
<lilrayray> ohir: any random incorrect url?
<cypher1> a1a121, umount /media
<dyrne> RiianF: er pkill xscreensaver
<cypher1> a1a121, sudo umount /media
<RiianF> ok il check it because my console doesn't give me an output
<silver6> molekyle: save those changes, then reboot X: ctrl-alt-backspace
<a1a121> cypher1, done
<Jetfighter> rancor, yes, I am trying to install UBT, the blackjack program... :P
<reborn> hello, can anyone help me, i have just re-installed, ubuntu, and last night before i did it everything was working fine , but today when i formated and reinstalled it my internet if all screwy i can only load certain pages, like google, and the same thing is happening with teh upgrade installer some installs will download and athers wont.. some one told me to dissable IPV6 but it made no difference..
<rancor> :P
<reborn> !ipv6
<ohir> lilrayray can be
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<o18> Anybody haves the Nvidia 5200 FX?
<dyrne> reborn: you are at home behind a router?
<cypher1> a1a121, sudo mount -o umask=0000 -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media
<kinicker> hi everybody. I am having trouble with my pcmcia wireless card i was wondering if someone could hel me
<lilrayray> ohir: "server not found" come up instantly with the incorrect URL
<reborn> o18: i do
<rancor> i hope its more than regular blackjack, as ubuntu comes preinstalled with its own type of blackjack game
<Jetfighter> rancor, any ideas?
<a1a121> cypher1 done
<rancor> is it natively windows only
<EkToBoT> I'm having trouble installing java runtime can anyone help
<rancor> what are you using to emulate it?
<Jetfighter> It is...It's elimination blackjack....Win certain tournaments, you go on TV :)
<reborn> dyrne: yeah but we dont use th emodem as a router we use my mates pc
<o18> reborn: Can you hibernate?
<jrib> !java | EkToBoT
<ubotu> EkToBoT: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cypher1> a1a121, can you do ls and see whether the directory is readable
<Jetfighter> rancor, wine ubtsetup.exe
<reborn> o18:  you mean my pc or teh router
<RiianF> my screensaver isn active. mmh
<RiianF> maybe it some power-save setting
<a1a121> cypher1 it is readable i can see my windows files
<rancor> does it run okay and then not detect IE4+, or does it load a webpage and say "hey, this isnt IE4+"
<a1a121> cypher1, now lets say i have a file named "123" on desktop, how do i move it to the windows partition?
<molekyle> silver6: i still have the same problem?
<reborn> o18:  what does that have to do with the internet problem
<lilrayray> ohir: my resolve.conf has only two lines in it: "search home" "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<cypher1> a1a121, you cannot write to ntfs
<silver6> molekyle: did you save your xorg.conf and reboot?
<Tangee> ive been fiddling with sound settings to try and get ventrilo working under wine (failed btw) and now skype wont work :(
<jzono1> hey
<molekyle> oh didnt reboot
<ohir> lilrayray so said I don't know how to help you more. Such freezes usual are sign of HW problems, but also can be related to network/dns misconfigurations.
<bafoc> cypher1: I heard there is a kernel module oh here called ntfs_g3 that will work for ubuntu
<Jetfighter> It's a little message from the installer that says You need at least Internet Explorer version 4 to install this software or something like that.
<Tangee> any idea what kinda default settings i can set to get recording beack again?
<RiianF> @ cypher1 sure you can write to ntfs therer are new drivers. :D
<a1a121> cypher1, so what can ido?
<foutrelis> cypher1: Why not? ntfs-3g is stable :)
<rdesh> i'd like to be able to connect to my desktop or at least a terminal remotely, but i'm behind a uni firewall .. any suggestions on a way around this?
<[gen2] niki> how to install ut2004 from dvd without copying everything on hd?
<a1a121> cypher1 all the purpose of this is to write to my windows partition
<reborn> dyrne:   what should i do i have been trying to figure this out all day but i still have no clue
<cypher1> yes.. i had just messaged  a1a121 about it
<o18> reborn:My internet connection heven't got any problem
<jzono1> i installed ubuntu i386 server on my via c3 yesterday - now update-initramfs refuses to do it's thing - any suggestions?
<bafoc> foutrelis: thanks... couldn't remember the exact name
<Jetfighter> rancor, should I take a screenshot of it?
<cypher1> a1a121, you need to install ntfs-3g and use it
<hole> is there a way to make the mouse work without x?
<rancor> nah i've gotta leave work soon anyway
<cdavis> can I have vmware-player and vmware-server on the same machine?  I get an error when I install vmware-server and I want to know if it is because of vmware-player being installed?
<cypher1> !ntfs-3g | a1a121
<ubotu> a1a121: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jetfighter> Well, any ides?
<lilrayray> ohir: ok, well thanks for the help anyhow
<rancor> normally id say wine just doesnt support the software, since it isnt very well known, but they advertise it as working under wine
<Andeh> Oh no
<Andeh> Iceman
<Jetfighter> they do? Where?
<Andeh> I keep messing it up
<rancor> it's just not documented what they configured to get it to work
<o18> reborn: I refer to your PC
<rancor> ill link you
<Jetfighter> rancor, ok.
<a1a121> cypher1 can i install it with livecd?
<Andeh> iceman: can you please edit the file for me?
<jzono1> anyone?
<Esine> hey everyone I've got Ubuntu 6.06 x86 live cd here but I can't get X working here with my laptop. Actually all I need is the console, so can I just disable starting X when booting it up?
<cypher1> a1a121, not sure.. but i dont think it will be there in livecd
<Andeh> also, it says theres a default device invalid pointer so you need to change the ponter
<IcemanV9> Andeh: what's happened?
<dyrne> reborn: well if you cat /etc/resolv.conf  the simplest setup would be nameserver 192.168.1.3     <--gateway address is that what shows up?
<Andeh> I suck at this, that happened
<rancor> nevermind, there's software called universal backup something
<logocide> hello
<Andeh> Now could you please edit my xorg file?
<rancor> with the same acronym
<rancor> that apparently works under linux
<rancor> heh.
<Jetfighter> :P
<Andeh> cause every time i do it it gets messed up
<dyrne> Esine: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove   then youll have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  to start it
<logocide> whats wrong with your xorg file?
<rancor> try emulating IE with wine at the same time
<molekyle> silver6: thank you :)
<rancor> maybe you'll have some luck with that
<Jetfighter> UBT = Ultimate Blackjack Tour rancor how?
<Esine> dyrne, this is live cd and I run it only once
<IcemanV9> Andeh: pastebin your xorg.conf again; i'll take a look at it
<Esine> I was thinking on disabling it at boot
<dyrne> Esine: ah
<silver6> molekyle: np
<foutrelis> Is anyone having problems connecting to hotmail accounts with gaim?
<logocide> gaim is not secure right now/
<Jetfighter> foutrelis, you mean MSN Messenger?
<Andeh> Ok, to everyone who wasnt here an hour ago when i first asked, im trying to install beryl.
<Andeh> First i need 3D acceleration. Dont send me to the page.
<Andeh> Ok ill post it again
<jzono1> update-initramfs hangs when i try to configure the kernel package - any way to get around this?
<foutrelis> Jetfighter: yes
<rancor> there's a "Universal Backup Tool"
<rancor> :P
<silver6> andeh, i noticed that you don't specify any screen resolutions in your xorg.conf
<reborn> dyrne: hold on ill try it there
<Jetfighter> I'm having no problems... :(
<foutrelis> It can't connect :\
<Andeh> 1280x800, i do
<silver6> andeh: i.e. Modes "1280x1024"
<Jetfighter> rancor, how do I emulate IE at same time?
<Andeh> ?
<logocide> Andeh, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<foutrelis> Jetfighter: Thanks for the info. That means that the problem is on my side :)
<Andeh> ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9200
<bafoc> foutrelis: i'm trying to connect now... ( not looking good...) just says connecting
<rancor> find an IE installer
<Jetfighter> foutrelis, my GAIM just crashed :O
<rogue780> 1280x800....do youy have a widescreen Andeh?
<foutrelis> :\
<silver6> andeh: you have 2 screens. the first screen (which you don't use) has modes. the second screen ("aticonfig-Screen[0] ") has no modes
<foutrelis> bafoc: Mine too
<bafoc> yea...
<bafoc> my yahoo account is working tho
<foutrelis> bafoc: Reading error something :\
<logocide> Andeh i assume your running ubuntu edgy 6.10
<Andeh> ICEMAN: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10628/
<bafoc> figures... microsoft :-)
<bafoc> yea.
<Andeh> yes edgy it is
<beerockxs> hi, i'm having problems getting DRI to work with my ati X1900GT, the kernel module just doesn't load
<Andeh> just updated an hour ago
<logocide> i can help you
<foutrelis> bafoc: I guess.. :(
<Jetfighter> Yeah, I just noticed....My MSN doesn't want to work, foutrelis
<reborn> dyrne: it shows my DNS wich is correct
<Andeh> ok then
<logocide> i just went threw this about a week ago
<lilrayray> can you connect to a router directly through its IP?  I tried the static ip settings and internet doesnt work
<bafoc> foutrelis: my error = disconnected: connection reading error
<Andeh> but icemans fixing my xorg.conf right now (hopefully)
<beerockxs> sudo modprobe fglrx just says "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<foutrelis> Jetfighter: MS must have changed something in their protocol. Or theirs servers are down.
<foutrelis> *their
<dyrne> reborn: no other entries?
<Jetfighter> Microsoft are *****es like that >:)
<tecta> in totem-xine i can't play any files except rm files
<Andeh> Apparently, the autoconfig messes it up, because it duplicates the device thing and messes up the pointers
<funkja> Is there an Open Source application for developing Flash modules?
<reborn> dyrne:  no just both dns adresses
<Jetfighter> How do I emulate Internet Explorer?
<silver6> andeh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10629/. see the second "Screen" entry, there was no Modes entry before
<Andeh> ok
<tecta> any help?
<Andeh> So this will work if i paste it into my conf?
<silver6> andeh: yeah. i only added 1 line: 180. just add that line
<rambo3> tecta, codesc?
<Jetfighter> I wonder........Hmmm
<tecta> rambo3, i have them
<Andeh> Did u fix the pointer?
<tecta> rambo3, maybe because im using feisty
<Jetfighter> Where is the list of programs that work with WINE?
<rambo3> tecta, no
<evo> arg
<dyrne> reborn: id still 'dig google.com' then try commenting out the other server that doesnt show up when you dig. just incase its dns
<logocide> Andeh, http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<reborn> dyrne: should there be anything el;se there???
<tecta> rambo3, ?
<Andeh> ok
<Jetfighter> !google wine db
<dyrne> reborn: other than that and ipv6 im not sure
<rambo3> tecta, i have feisty and it works , so you installed w32codec pack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google wine db - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<igor47> does anyone know what package the 'jar' utility comes in?  i need to unpack some jar archives
<dyrne> reborn: is other machine windows? blame it then :)
<tecta> rambo3, E: Couldn't find package w32codec
<F00> root@WNDR:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<F00> * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...
<F00> ...fail!
<F00> root@WNDR:~#
<reborn> dyrne: actualy its a KDE
<F00> ??
<rambo3> !codecs | tecta
<ubotu> tecta: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reborn> dyrne: idk what esle to do
<foutrelis> F00: A configuration problem perhaps?
<reborn> dyrne: it workd fine before but now it wont
<rambo3> tecta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<foutrelis> F00: Check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<dyrne> reborn: well you can always upgrade to feisty as the lazy solution.
<Jetfighter> mIRC workies?
<IcemanV9> Andeh: you have TWO "screen" sections; try this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10630/
<tecta> rambo3, thanks ill try this
<F00> [Fri Mar 16 15:45:37 2007]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<beerockxs> anyone knowledgeable about ATI drivers
<F00> [Fri Mar 16 16:03:22 2007]  [notice]  SIGHUP received. Attempting to restart
<beerockxs> ?
<F00> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<F00> [Fri Mar 16 16:03:22 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<F00> [Fri Mar 16 16:17:06 2007]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<IcemanV9> Andeh: don't reboot your box; just X server (ctrl+ati+backspace)
<foutrelis> F00: Please use a pastebin. :)
<silver6> andeh: yeah just scrap that first screen, since you don't even use it.
<tecta> rambo3, but this says playing realplayer, wmv, wma, but i cant play xvid either in totem-xine
<jolger> hey...
<reborn> dyrne: dik much abot linux ad this is my firs encouynter with it... i have no idea what feisty is
<jolger> i have a little "sound problem"
<jolger> anyone got any experience in that area?
<foutrelis> F00: Did you chacge something in apache's configuration recently?
<reborn> !ipv6 > reborn
<IcemanV9> !ask
<F00> nope
<foutrelis> F00: *change
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<F00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10631/
<Andeh> Ok i think it worked
<Jetfighter> Ok, I am back
<F00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10631/ <-- link
<Andeh> i rebooted without a problem
<foutrelis> F00: Let me check your paste
<F00> thats error.log
<rambo3> tecta read all of peage before asking
<Andeh> How do i check if its working?
<beerockxs> i can't get the fglrx kernel module to load, can anyone help me?
<beerockxs> sudo modprobe fglrx just says "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<silver6> andeh: does direct rendering work?
<Hyper-coo> I am having trouble installing ubuntu from cd. It just hangs up right after the filesystem check. Is anyone familiar with this problem on amd64 laptops?
<Andeh> how do i check?
<dyrne> reborn: feisty is the next release 7.04 version of ubuntu
<IcemanV9> Andeh: in your terminal, glxinfo |grep direct
<F00> Hyper-coo, check your HDD
<Hyper-coo> i keep getting ACPI exception
<reborn> i guess il dl it here and install it there..
<Andeh> ok....
<dyrne> reborn: it is stable but you might have issues since its still tech  beta
<reborn> dyrne:  i guess il dl it here and install it there..
<IcemanV9> Andeh: AND fglrxinfo (works?)
<Andeh> Direct rendering: no
<Andeh> whats wrong?
<F00> Hyper-coo, do you get a blue screen appearing?
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me how can I list my partitions with grub? I cant figure out what to I need to write in menu.lst
<reborn> dyrne: what i dont get is why did work before and now just because i rea installed it it doesnt
<Jetfighter> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dyrne> reborn: does apt-get still work for packages? you can just dist-upgrade
<foutrelis> F00: I can't figure out what's wrong with your apache. :(
<Andeh> Direct Rendering: no
<foutrelis> F00: Did you try rebooting the machine?
<assasukasse> hi all i wanna control remotely my desktop but why the password can be only so small? this won't ensure security!
<Andeh> How do i fix it?
<Hyper-coo> f00: no blue screen. the cursor just stops
<F00> foutrelis, no?
<bafoc> DjDarkman: to find your  partitions do sudo fdisk -l
<dyrne> reborn: id check with the ubuntu livecd if problem persists maybe it is an issue with the gateway or sometihgn that just happened to occur at same time
<Andeh> Iceman how do i fix Direct rendering: no?
<Hyper-coo> f00: i let it sit for over an hour. How long does livecd boot take?
<foutrelis> F00: Reboot it and see what happens :)
<reborn> dyrne: it works for some pacages but not for others
<IcemanV9> Andeh: in your terminal, fglrxinfo (don't paste it in here :) ; just tell me if it did show info or not
<silver6> andeh: is the fglrx module installed/loaded? type "lsmod | grep fglrx" in the console
<bafoc> DjDarkman: to edit the menu.1st file, use vim, or gedit
<dyrne> reborn: what country are you in?
<DjDarkman> bafoc will it show what do I need to write in menu.lst to boot that partition?
<Andeh> shows all info
<Andeh> Says its mesa
<Andeh> not good?
<F00> btw foutrelis, im installing vhcs too, thats why i had to restart apache
<silver6> andeh, mesa = not good
<Andeh> How do i make it not mesa?
<reborn> dyrne: brazil
<DjDarkman> I`m confused with the  hdx,x syntax
<Andeh> lol
<F00> also, i installed phpmyadmin but when i go to it it says its a download
<IcemanV9> Andeh: yeah. ah. that's why it shows direct rendering: no.
<bafoc> DjDarkman: the fdisk command will show you what partitons you have, menu.1st will show you what partiton is the root boot partiton
<Andeh> Ok, how do i fix it!?
<silver6> andeh:  does anything come up when you type: lsmod | grep fglrx
<DjDarkman> brb
<DjDarkman> exit
<rambo3> F00, you acess phpmyadmin from brpwser
<foutrelis> F00: vhcs is virtual hosts?
<Andeh> Nothing comes uo
<IcemanV9> Andeh: but fglrx is up and running though. plse do what silver6 just asked.
<Andeh> BRB TELEPHONE
<silver6> andeh: ok fglrx is not installed then
<F00> vhcs is a control panel
<dyrne> reborn: maybe sudo sed -i 's/br.//' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update  if update works then it is problem with repos
<reborn> dyrne: should feisty already be in the config.list ... do i just go in the terminal and try sudo apt-get feisty??? or do i have to do it manualy
<foutrelis> F00: oh.
<bafoc> DjDarkman: the hdx is the harddrive itself, when you see a number, that is the partiton, or extended partiton...
<IcemanV9> Andeh: ah! it is not loaded.
<F00> ok rebooted system
<F00> now what
<foutrelis> F00: Does apache2 start?
<dyrne> reborn: try that first it update wont work then i dont think you can apt-get feisty youd have to download and burn
<lorderunion> how stable is feisty?
<DjDarkman> ok,how does hda5 look like in menu.lst?
* foutrelis sneezed :\
<reborn> dyrne: ok thx alot mate
<jrib> lorderunion: it is not stable until it is released
<reborn> dyrne: do u know a url for fiesty
<Andeh> IcemanV9:  ok how do i load it then?
<silver6> andeh: i insalled fglrx manually using method 2 of this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.34.8_Driver_Manually
<IcemanV9> Andeh: silver6 will help ya; i really have to go ... will be back in 2 hrs or so. sorry. duty called.
<lorderunion> jrib: i know that, but on a percentile, what would it be? 40% stable?
<jrib> !feisty
<F00> foutrelis, how do i tell
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Andeh> But i did install!
<bafoc> DjDarkman: do a sudo df -h this will show you what each partitons setup
<DjDarkman> ok i`ll try
<DjDarkman> exit
<dyrne> reborn: you can just search for it on ubuntu.com.  try the apt-get fix maybe you wont have to upgrade if it works
<silver6> andeh: how did you install fglrx? do you have a link to the steps you followed?
<bafoc> DjDarkman: it will also show you the mount point, etc... swap partition etc.
<Andeh> Its on softpedia
<Andeh> ill find it
<dyrne> reborn: lunch time :) good luck
<lorderunion> yeah that doesn't help, heh. nobody here can give me a percentile of how stable feisty is?
<foutrelis> F00: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<RiianF> i got it
<jrib> Jetfighter: what is with the auto notify for bot-usage?
<F00> root@WNDR:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<GoldeNArX> sup guys
<F00> * Starting apache 2.0 web server... Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/sites-available/vhcs2.conf:
<GoldeNArX> any of you have success setting up load balancing in ubuntu?
<bafoc> lorderunion: I heard yesterday that feisty is in beta, and doesn't release until next month
<Andeh> silver6: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Nvidia-and-ATI-video-drivers-on-Ubuntu-Edgy-44388.shtml
<foutrelis> F00: So that's your problem :)
<F00> what is
<reborn> dyrne: thx
<F00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10633/
<foutrelis> F00: Let me check
<Andeh>  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Dreamxtreme2> does any1 know how to remove beryl from startup it freezes my sysytem
<Andeh> i used  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<poorenglish_> Hi anyone, for install driver nvidia in edgy, needs install "nvidia-glx" and something more?
<a1a121> cypher1, i just installed ntfs-3g, how do i move something from my desktop to my win partition?
<lorderunion> alright. nevermind.
<foutrelis> F00: You need to edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/vhcs2.conf
<rambo3> F00, remove Build date from config file
<silver6> andeh: ok you installed the driver using the ubunutu repositores (i.e. method 1 of http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide). this didn't work for me either. maybe try to do method 2 in that guide, it worked for me
<Andeh> ok ill try
<CreepyCrawly> afternoon guys
<erUSUL> ubotu tell poorenglish_ about nvidia | poorenglish_ see priv msg from ubotu
<Dreamxtreme2> any1 know the startup progs file
<CreepyCrawly> is there anything wrong with "apt's" us.archive.ubuntu.com these days ?
<silver6> andeh: basically you install the drivers from the file on the ati website, you might get better results
<ady33> Can anyone help. I tried a dual boot with two hard drives yesterday. Master with XP and slave with ubuntu. Install fine but on boot up I got the error 21 from GRUB...
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2: you can goto System->Prefs->Sessions->Startup Programs
<Andeh> NO
<F00> rambo3, foutrelis, every one i hash out, the next one reports an error
<poorenglish_> erUSUL: thx
<Andeh> The ati site completely messed up ubuntu, they dont even HAVE drivers for my card on the site
<Andeh> and the next closest one doesnt work
<foutrelis> ady33: Try Super Grub Disk. It can be used to restore grub and fix it.
<Andeh> so ill do it the other way
<Dreamxtreme2> bafoc: i cant get there beryl startsup b4 and freeze the system
<foutrelis> F00: Could you pastebin that conf file?
<silver6> andeh: in that guide i sent, there is a link directly on the page to the file you need
<Andeh> I am currently doing method t2
<silver6> andeh: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run
<Andeh> ati radeon mobility 9200?
<ady33> tnx
<Andeh> Ok i will try that
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2: Before you logon, at the bottom left (ubuntu), choose sessions, and then choose the safe mode or something like that... this will bypass beryl
<gerards> hi everyone. i just used aptitude's "graphical" interface via terminal, I want to upgrade libc, but it has conflicts. anyone else has this problem? I guess I shouldn't upgrade libc huh? (dapper drake).
<F00> foutrelis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10634/
<Andeh> But method 2 is running in the bg!
<silver6> andeh: its the same fglrx driver for all ati cards (as long as it supports fglrx)
<Andeh> ok
<Andeh> i really hope it does...
<Dreamxtreme2> bafoc: its doesn't beryl still startups
<silver6> the 9200 does, i checked the list
<Andeh> OH NO!!!!!!!!!!
<Andeh> MY CARD ISNT SUPPORTED!!!!!!!!!!
<foutrelis> F00: That does not look like an apache conf file. I wonder why it's in /etc/apache/sites-enabled. :\
<Andeh> Radeon 9500+     mine is 9200!!!
<Andeh> Oh no
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2: then goto system->pref->sessions->start up -- btw, did you use the ubuntu guide that has you create 2 files, 1 a script and the other a Desktop file
<Andeh> what do i do?
<F00> foutrelis, its vhcs.conf
<a1a121> how do i copy something from my desktop to my windows partition with ntfs-g3?
<Andeh> Iceman, Silver, i dont think my cards supported!
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2:  that will start beryl when you logon?
<Andeh> at least, it doesnt say that it is!
<silver6> andeh: really? where did you see that? http://www.stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/fglrx-supported.txt
<foutrelis> F00: And apache tries to read it. I wish I had experience with vhcs so I could be more helpful.
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2:  by default?
<erUSUL> Caps > Andeh
<Charybdis> a1a121: just select and copie ?
<Andeh> On the crappy page you sent me earlier lol
<Charybdis> *y
<erUSUL> !caps > Andeh
<a1a121> Charybdis: i get this "cp: cannot create regular file `/media/RTL1xxx_1.02.pkg.zip': Read-only file system" when i try
<Andeh> sorry caps was on
<Dreamxtreme2> bafoc: i cant even starup in gnome becuase of beryl in startup
<Charybdis> a1a121: try reinstalling nfts-3g
<silver6> andeh: i'm pretty sure it's supported. mobility radeon 9200 right? if so, it works
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2:  I understand that...
<a1a121> Charybdis: i just installed it..
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: what are you trying to do?
<mzelem> Does anyone know what would cause me to not be able to mount CD-RW's? I can mount a normal CD just fine, but not any CD-RW's.
<foutrelis> a1a121: Where is your windows partition mounted?
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2:  look at this link... is this similar to how you setup berly? http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<Hyper-coo> f00: i'm not getting a blue screen, it just stops moving. how long should cdboot take?
<a1a121> foutrelis: /media
<Dreamxtreme2> yea buy
<a1a121> GionnyBoss: im trying to copy something from my desktop (im on livecd atm) to my windows partition
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: is not a good idea to mount on /media ... mount it on /media/something
<Andeh> Oh no!
<Andeh> My disk space is up!
<Charybdis> have you followed these instuctions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 ?
<F00> Hyper-coo, lesss than 10 mins
<Andeh> noooo!
<a1a121> well i already mounted it.. does it really matter?
<Charybdis> doesn't ntfs do that auto ?
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: when you insert a CD or a USB hd, it will mount it on /media/something ... so maybe there will be a conflict if you mount something on media when you insert a CD or a USB hd
<silver6> andeh: since you previously tried method 1 (installing from repositories), make sure you dont forget to add DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx" to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common or else it won't work
<MartinE> Hi all
<Dreamxtreme2> bafoc:  yea but they told me to put beryl in startup
<Andeh> ???
<foutrelis> a1a121: And is the partition's name in /dev/ ?
<Andeh> I cant do anything, im out of disk space
<silver6> andeh: it's in the instructions, don't worry
<Andeh> how do i resize the partition? i cant find
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2: I know, but you can remove the startup file
<Andeh> gparted
<silver6> hehe, ok well i can't help you there :P
<MartinE> sorry to ask such a basic question but I'm new to all this. Is it possible for me to install Ubuntu on my PC which is already running Vista so to have dual boot option?
<Dreamxtreme2> bafoc: how
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: I suggest you to mount it in /media/windows or media/what_you_want
<Andeh> where is gparted?
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2: try this sudo rm /usr/share/xsessions/Beryl.desktop
<a1a121> foutrelis: dont think so
<Andeh> Where is GParted?
<Hyper-coo> F00: alright so something is definitely wrong here. I did the cd integrity check and the md5sum check. How can i get ubuntu on here?
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: then if you want to have information about mounted partitions, just type ' mount ' in a terminal
<a1a121> GionnyBoss: how do i unmount it then?
<Andeh> im out of disk space, where is gparted!?
<bafoc> Dreamxtreme2: this command is from the link I just sent you... towards the bottom of the instructions
<tmccrary> I'm having a problem with my gnome user session won't start. It gives me a blank desktop and a window in the top left hand corner that I can type in. I found this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2255098 about the exactly same issue. Is this bug known anywhere? I tried finding it but I couldn't
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: is the partition mounted automatically at system start?
<a1a121> nope i did mount it that way
<Andeh> Someone, PLEASE, where is gparted!?
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: then use ' umount '
<Andeh> Im out of space
<bafoc> Andeh: Did you install it?
<Dreamxtreme2> right o i'll give it a go cheers
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: ' sudo umount /media ' will work if you mounted the partition in /media
<bafoc> Andeh: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Andeh> No, i cant, i am out of disk space!
<Dreamxtreme2> bafoc:
<Andeh> thats why i need it!
<MartinE> anyone?
<tmccrary> "but it looks like an ancient GNOME bug that was never fixed"
<Pici> Andeh: delete something then install it
<Andeh> how big is it?
<Dreamxtreme2> bafoc:  cheers
<bafoc> Andeh: do a sudo du -csh /
<a1a121> GionnyBoss: i get "umount: /media: device is busy"
<bafoc> Dreamxtream2: good luck, let me know if it works
<bafoc> Dreamxtream2: :-)
<Andeh> 111m
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: close all the apps using that partition (for exaple, nautilus)
<Hyper-coo> Is there a different way to install ubuntu than using the CD if i'm in windows now?
<sipols> is there any good software with which i can use Palm fully (the original software CD is for MS, and i didnt like that program)
<a1a121> GionnyBoss: nothing seems to use that partition
<bafoc> Andeh: do a sudo du -csh / and use pastebin and then send me the link
<Andeh> 111 m, 111m total is what sudo du csh says
<Pici> Andeh: Why dont you try installing gparted, if you're out of space it wont let you
<Andeh> I know!
<Andeh> i am trying to free space!
<Pici> Andeh: Are you running off a live cd?
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: that's weird, but it can happen ...  I suggest you to change /etc/fstab to mount window partition automatically at system start in /media/windows and then reboot ... if you don't know what I'm talking about, I will help you doing this
<Andeh> No!
<a1a121> GionnyBoss: im running livecd, ubuntu isnt installed
<Andeh> I have been here for hours trying to install beryl, and now theres 70000 problems!
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: aah ok, so this is another thing :P
<Charybdis> that might be the reason ? :p
<Andeh> I am currently trying to fix one of them!
<a1a121> :/
<bafoc> Andeh: do a sudo fdisk -l and then pastebin it.... so I can see
<CreepyCrawly> is there anything wrong with "apt's" us.archive.ubuntu.com these days ?
<Aw0L> do I have to do something special to get ubuntu-server to install with raid support?
<a1a121> GionnyBoss: so what can i do in this case?
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: strange that you can't unmount it ... but if you reboot you will surely able to unmount it. But what was your problem exactly?
<Charybdis> why would you want to access your hd for the live cd ?
<silver6> andeh: it took many many hours to get beryl working. don't give up, it is worth it in the end :)
<dfcarney> !help | dfcarney
<a1a121> GionnyBoss: i just want to move some files i have on my desktop to my win partition
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: is the partition NTFS?
<a1a121> yup
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: so you can't write on that ...
<a1a121> but ive been told with NTFS i can
<Andeh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10637/
<a1a121> ntfs-g3
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: you have to install some kernel modules to write on the NTFS partition
<VeganChick> I
<thcmonkey> anyone know where i can get header files for edgy?
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: ah, so you have that ... if you can't write on the partition, just check file permission
<VeganChick> I'm having problems configuring a couple of things...
<VeganChick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10636/
<Andeh> I desperately need temporary free space, is there some command to delete a cache?
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: try to do ' sudo cp ... ' With root privileges, you would be able to write on that
<Andeh> so i can get GPARTED and expand my linux partition
<imacoolkid> Every time I go on ubuntu, my open office eventually "breaks" itself, and can't load at all.  Here's what the terminal says whenever I type openoffice http://pastebin.ca/397618
<bafoc> Andeh: ok try this
<Andeh> yes?
<bafoc> Andeh: cd to /
<Andeh> yes?
<PriceChild> Andeh: "sudo apt-get clean" will clear your cache of downloaded deb files. However they can be useful sometimes.
<bafoc> Andeh: and then do df -h
<Andeh> yay
<bafoc> and pastebin all of the info
<Andeh> WHy would they be useful?
<Pici> imacoolkid: Why are you running openoffice as sudo root?
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: and if you want to umount it then, there is an umount option to force unmount, but I don't remember it. Just check ' man umount '
<Andeh> Success!!! Gparted is running!
<bafoc> Andeh: ?
<Andeh> Now give me a few minutes to crush my windows partition
<GionnyBoss> a1a121: with this advices, you would be able to do what you need. Good luck :)
<Andeh> hehe
<bafoc> Andeh: what did you do?
<assasukasse> i need to control my desktop remotely, what can i use? vino seems to me too easy to hack
<tmccrary> what do mean by "hack"?
<VeganChick> Does anyone know why terminal would be looking for CAIRO when compiling another library, and then why CAIRO won't compile itself?
<jrib> VeganChick: what are you compiling?
<_benh> heya folks
<_benh> what's the status with feisty on powerpc ?
<VeganChick> glib, pango, atk, and gtk+
<CreepyCrawly> is there anything wrong with "apt's" us.archive.ubuntu.com these days ? ???? ???? ????
<Andeh> Ok how would i resize the partition i am using right now?
<jrib> VeganChick: why?  Those are all packaged and in the repositories
<_benh> worth having a go & report bugs on my main laptop or it will just break everything at this stage ? :-)
<VeganChick> really?
<bafoc> Andeh:  right click on the partiton you want to resize and choose resize
<VeganChick> i thought i looked
<Andeh> i cant resize my current one
<Andeh> Options greyed out
<jrib> VeganChick: yes, why do you want glib, pango, atk, and gtk+?
<jean> Hi guys
<Oritemis> guys, are you been able to connect to the msn network?
<VeganChick> because I was told that gtk will let me customize themes
<Andeh> bafoc: the option to resize is gray.
<Andeh> i cant
<foutrelis> Oritemis: No.
<Andeh> Because it is mounted, and i cant unmount it
<bafoc> Andeh:  try booting from the cd and then run gparted
<jrib> VeganChick: no, all you need is a text editor to customize themes.  See http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<Andeh> I dont have the cd
<CheshireViking> Oritemis, Yes, I'm connected through aMSN
<foutrelis> Oritemis: MS did something again I guess :\
<bafoc> Andeh:  then how did you install it?
<Andeh> Using the cd i lost 3 years ago
<F00> foutrelis, http://digital-irc.bounceme.net/phpmyadmin
<F00> see?
<Andeh> this sucks
<bafoc> Andeh: you don't have the ubuntu cd?
<Andeh> No
<jrib> VeganChick: I think I told you this before, but I'm not sure:  you usually just want to go to a site like gnome-look.org and use one of those
<Andeh> Maybe i do but it would take days to find it
<bafoc> Andeh: boot to windows, download gparted live cd, burn it, boot from it
<VeganChick> jrib: sorry, I got conflicting advice at #ubuntu-effects
<foutrelis> F00: I can't see anything. It won't connect.
<Lord> Hi guys
<bafoc> hi
<Andeh> I think ill use Partitionmagic in windows. My windows is way to slow though
<VeganChick> what if i want to create my own gtk theme?
<Andeh> ok im going into windows, i expect to be online in 30 minutes when it finishes booting :D
<jrib> VeganChick: go to the link I gave you
<Snake-eye1> I having an install issue - monitor disconnects, can't remember error, trying now. Any clue what the deal is?
<jrib> VeganChick: (the first one, not gnome-look)
<Lord_Illidan> Hi Guys
<bafoc> ok
<foutrelis> F00: Sorry I can't help further. Please try asking in #apache and #vhcs
<Snake-eye1> I having an install issue - monitor disconnects, can't remember error, trying now. Any clue what the deal is?
<Hyper-coo> My ubuntu cd will not boot but it passed all of the error check things. I keep getting (http://pastebin.ca/397624) this error. Any help?
<VeganChick> jrib: thanks for being patient with me! i'm a ditz.
<bafoc> Hyper-coo: boot the cd with acpi=off
<jrib> VeganChick: that's ok we were all there once
<Hyper-coo> bafoc: perfect how do i do that?
<bafoc> Hyper-coo: when you see the splash screen, there is an advanced option, chose that... and then you should see that option listed (if I remember correctly)
<kcinna> hey all
<joebob777as7> hey could someone help me get rsync to work and help me put it in a cron job?
<kcinna> do many people here use amorak and let it manage your files?
<VeganChick> jrib: I found what made me think I needed gtk...
<Hyper-coo> bafoc: ok thanks i'll be back in a few minutes either way i guess
<bafoc> ok
<VeganChick> when I tried to compile the murrine engine, I got: "checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine"
<Factory> Hey guys. Going to intall ubuntu on the family pc. they've got 192 MB of ram. Would you suggest xubuntu?
<noeolabo> Hi, i am trying to install squid to access a ftp remote host using this schema : ftp://host@mySquidServer where can i look ?
<Snake-eye1> Someone help me with install issues?
<jrib> VeganChick: that's asking for the gtk development package.  libgtk2.0-dev probably
<bafoc> Factory: would really suggest 512 for a performace
<joebob777as7> Factory: I would suggest ark linux
<CreepyCrawly> is there anything wrong with "apt's" us.archive.ubuntu.com these days ? ???? ???? ????
<bafoc> Factory: typos... err - for better performace
<Squee> What is a good program to record my screen?
<jrib> CreepyCrawly: not for me
<jrib> Squee: you can try istanbul
<jrib> !ask | Snake-eye1
<ubotu> Snake-eye1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CreepyCrawly> damn my sources list is pwnt i assume
<Factory> bafoc joebob777as7 : This computer is going to for inexperienced linux users. Still suggest arc?
<Squee> jirb: alright thanks i'll look at that
<jrib> !compiling VeganChick
<Snake-eye1> !ask I having an install issue - monitor disconnects, can't remember error, trying now. Any clue what the deal is?
<jrib> !compiling | VeganChick
<ubotu> VeganChick: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<VeganChick> thanks jrib!
<joebob777as7> Factory: if you set it up right it should be fine
<bafoc> Factory: Hmm, never used it... and from my years trying out Desktop OS's for a replacement from windows.. I would highly suggeset ubuntu or kbuntu
<joebob777as7> Factory: it seems to run the best on that kind of a system
<Factory> bafoc, I would, but you suggest a 512 Mb of ram which they don't have =/
<Lynx-> how can I run X with a custom log verbosity level?
<Factory> joebob777as7, alright if you think that'll work well, I'll give that one a go
<joebob777as7> Factory: you won't be sorry
<runes> I can't seem to get the remote desktop to work
<Lord_Illidan> 192 mb of Ram? Try Zenwalk Linux
<Lord_Illidan> or DSL
<shilpi> i downloaded postgis 1.1.2 using synaptic package.where does it get downloaded?plz help as this is my 2nd day with linux.
<ethernomad> Anyone have a recommendation for a reputable web hosting provider?
<jrib> shilpi: dpkg -L NAME_OF_PACKAGE    will tell you where all of the files are.  I don't know what it is though so I can't tell you how to use it
<noeolabo> Is it possible to install squid so that i get a shema like this : ftp://$remotehost@proxyhost:21 ?
<runes> ethernomad, where are you
<ethernomad> USA, East Coast
<jrib> ethernomad: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bafoc> ethernomad: godaddy.com :-)
<shilpi> also when i installed postgresql 8.2 using synaptic package it gets downloaded everywhere.i mean its there in every folder
<runes> sorry ethernomad I'm in canada
<foutrelis> ethernomad: This is an ubuntu support channel. Anyway. Check findmyhosting.com
<runes> ethernomad, do you have a static Ip or can you get one?
<ethernomad> enterprise client hosting
<runes> ethernomad, if you can get a static ip from your provider, ubuntu has an excellent set of server daemons to host your own site--not to mention great support ;-)
<joebob777as7> I'm trying to rsync two smb's and put it into a cron job... will this work? 2 2 * * * root rsync smb://system/backup smb://system2/backup
<karim> Hi Guys
<karim> any idea when the release date for "Ubuntu Studio" is? I know its April, but I would LOVE to know when I could get my hands on even the Beta
<joebob777as7> karim: what is ubuntu studio?
<runes> I second that: what is Ubuntu Stodio?
<karim> its a release of Ubuntu for Audio/Video Editing
<CarlFK> karim: install fiesty, apt-get the 5 or so meta packages
<karim> not yet released, it will be based on Fiesty
<bafoc> joebob777as7: check this out http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/examples.html
<runes> so it's a kde desktop
<joebob777as7> bafoc: thanks
<CarlFK> http://www.ubuntustudio.com
<karim> CarlFK: Is that all I have to do?
<bafoc> joebob777as7:  I use this for my server backups of 20+ systems
<Factory> joebob777as7, are you sure about ark linux? It says it uses kde which I know is a system hog
<CarlFK> karim: thats all you can do :)
<karim> lol
<Peggerr> where can I find a linux of supported sun systems????
<bafoc> Peggerr: most likely sun.com
<karim> Ubuntu is supported on Sun, if I am correct
<CarlFK> karim:  juser@v550b:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio*
<foutrelis> Factory: I'd go for xubuntu. Give it a try and see if it runs smoothly. If not then look for other distros :)
<molekyle> If we say i have this repository and there are different versions of an application and i want to use apt-get to install this application if we say i want to install beryl but not the latest version how do i do that?
<Factory> foutrelis, alright, will do =)
<foutrelis> Factory: ^.^
<runes> Does anyone here run remote sessions to their Gnome desktop and if they do can they help me out?
<Peggerr> bafoc, yaha welll I am trying to find out if ubuntu will work on netra t1 105 that sun does not make any more
<karim> CarlFK: Thanks man :)
<ArtificialSynaps> Hey, I'm installing Nvidia drivers on my x86_64 system and I'm trying to set it to recognize gcc-4.0, as in set the path correctly, could someone please tell me how to do this?
<bafoc> Peggerr: hmm, good question... try the live CD
<marshall> hey guys
<joebob777as7> Factor: I'm positive it will work fine
<Pollywog> anyone use one of those firewall appliances made in Italy that use IPCop?
<bafoc> Peggerr: that's the cool part about all live cd's... :-) no need to install if it doesn't work the  way you want
<karim> CarlFK: Is it in Beta already?
<CarlFK> karim: du no what it's official status is
<saxaphone> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bafoc> runes: try XDMPC
<samuraimak> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<marshall> im using kiba dock and i dont want my icons to jump around every time i launch something. as it is, whenever i click an icon int he dock, the icon jumps to the top of the screen and falls back into a different place on the dock
<CarlFK> karim: "it" isn't really anything other than a collection of other stuff
<Peggerr> bafoc, ok here is the deal I have installed it on my netra t1 105 before, but I had serious issues while connected over ssh, it would constently lock up, and apche would go on the fritz
<runes> bafoc I tried but got lost halfway through the config.  Do you have any links to a good howto?
<fabiim> do you guys have glibc man pages installed ?
<fabiim> (trough apt-get ? )
<karim> CarlFK: I know its a Collection, but thats the best part, I dont have to HUNT to find the better suited non-linear video editors, and audio editing apps
<bafoc> runes: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO.html try this
<joebob777as7> bafoc: I looked at those examples... none have to do with smb's... I'm pretty much a total newb
<flask-> is seahorse-agent crashing for anyone else?
<runes> thanx bafoc
<sweetypie>  I am trying to get my pc with vista on it dual booting with ubuntu. I got a tty error with the live cd and it was suggested to try the alternate cd. I just wasn't sure which version to dl. I chose the amd64 version because I have dual core processors with 64 capabilities. Did I choose the right version? Thanks
<logocide> Im gonna go get sum head'
<bafoc> joebob: try this as an example...
<Pollywog> fabiim: are they in libc6?
<logocide> seeya
<Peggerr> sweetypie, what version did you try?
<bafoc> 1 sec
<sweetypie> of the live cd?
<Peggerr> sweetypie, they are all live cd's
<bohsain> i downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-11, and its in menu.lst, but when i reboot it doesn't list in grub menu !!
<Pollywog> glibc-doc-reference - GNU C Library: Documentation
<CarlFK> I had a duel boot ubuntu / xp box.  I installed ubuntu on a 2nd box, and "did something" to the duel boot box such that I now get "Grub loading... Error 15" - I can boot into a live cd, but not sure what to do to fix it... any clues
<Pollywog> I do not have it installed though
<sweetypie> hmm the latest stable version is what I dl'd
<foutrelis> CarlFK: Try Super Grub Disk. It has saved me MANY times :)
<bafoc> joebob777as7:  I use this to rsync mirrors.kernel.org
<bafoc> joebob777as7:  #0 0-23/01 * * *  rsync -uvc --stats --progress  --bwlimit=60 rsync://mirrors.kernel.org/fedora/extras/6/i386/* /usr/local/yum/Distros/extras/fedora/6/i386 ; cd /usr/local/yum/Distros/extras/fedora/6/i386
<Peggerr> CarlFK, reinstall grub
<CarlFK> Peggerr: how?
<fabiim> Pollywog, what? libc6 == glibc 2 , right? anyway i don't have  man 3 pages  referring to functions . I have glibc/libc6 -doc installed , glibc-doc-reference gives me an error on install
<Peggerr> CarlFK, off the live cd
<Pollywog> fabim: oic
<jrib> fabiim: manpages-dev possibly
<Pollywog> fabiim: what happens if you apt-get the source package?
<bafoc> joebob777as7: if you have mounted a drive via smb to a local directory on your computer then you can just to * 0/1 * * * rsync --backup -u /source /dist
<jrib> fabiim: I'm not sure that glib stuff is included there though
<CarlFK> Peggerr: I boot the live CD, then what?  guessing open a shell, type grub, then stuff, then reboot :)
<bohsain> how can i change the resolution/hertz in the command line?
<cartier> help!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pollywog> fabiim I am trying to install that doc package
<jenda> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu simply refuses to do anything? I try to open a terminal, it displays the "Starting Terminal", but then it disappears and nothing. Same with any other program...
<joebob777as7> bafoc: what does 0/1 mean in that example?
<jenda> I have xchat already running.
<jenda> Even my beryl manager won't switch to metacity...
<germann> hi everybody... does anyone know where I can get meta_project for ruby in apt?  I'm on edgy and I can't find that or gem...
<jrib> fabiim: http://freespace.sourceforge.net/glib-man/ looks interesting, especially the initial comments.  Do you know if that is still true?
<Pollywog> fabiim it installed here, no problems
<KnowledgEngi> chi sa come si fa con bitchx per passare da un canale all'altro?
<zozo_> hi
<bafoc> joebob777as7: http://www.pantz.org/os/linux/programs/cron.shtml
<germann> actually if anybody just knows where I can get gem from in apt I'll be good
<fabiim> well , it gives me an error , something like this : error processing that package , trying to overwrite glibc-manual (which is also in package glibc-doc )
<zozo_> welchen ftp client koennt ich einem empfehlen?
<fabiim> but i can paste-bin the all thing...
<Pici> !de | zozo_
<ubotu> zozo_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pollywog> fabiim: use dpkg --force-overwrite <packagename>
<foutrelis> KnowledgEngi, zozo_: Please speak English :(
<zozo_> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mojo> i have a question... is there a way, if i hava a usb-to-usb cable, to make my ubuntu box pretend to be a usb-stick to another computer?  you know, to serve a drive share over usb to another machine, which thinks it's just a usb-stick insertion?
<karim> Hey, where can I DL Feisty Fawn?
<germann> does anybody know where gem (ruby package manager) is in apt?
<deizel> the website
<c0nv1ct> mojo: that wouldnt be easy to do, and why would you want to do that anyway?
<apokryphos> karim: /msg ubotu feisty
<bohsain> how can i change the resolution/hertz in the command line/shell?
<SonOfAq> Karim there is the ubuntu +1 channel there name says where you can downlaod it
<karim> Thank you guys
<karim> :)
<SonOfAq> bohsain in the xorg.conf file
<mojo> c0nv1ct: because i have a SoC computer that has a USB1.1 port and support for usb sticks.  i have an os image for it that can be put on usb stick to boot it, but i don't have a usb stick, only a usb-to-usb cable.
<ambesc> hey, I have an old ibook here, how can I switch caps->ctrl in console?
<r4nge> how di i restart the netowkr?
<r4nge> do
<Pollywog> r4nge: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jrib> fabiim: can't you use the docs in html?
<germann> ambesc, man xmodmap
<r4nge> polly: thx, was just looking at that :)
<ambesc> editing /etc/console-tools/remap didn't work
<ambesc> germann : for console?
<germann> not sure
<fabiim> where are the apt-get packages downloaded to?
<ambesc> xmodmap is for X
<foutrelis> fabiim: /var/cache/apt
<germann> fabiim, /var/cache/apt/archives
<mojo> c0nv1ct: why would it be hard, anyway?  there are lots of embedded devices out there that connect to hosts via usb.... there is no linux stack for being a usb-drive?
<r4nge> some times i get confused because distros have there own way of restarting
<fabiim> jrib, i could , but i want the man pages :) i like them
<linux1> hiya ppl anyone fancy helpimg me get my wifi up and running
<foutrelis> fabiim: See germann's post.
<jrib> fabiim: I don't think they exist.  Google just turns up some posts about a 3rd party project creating them
<c0nv1ct> mojo: i just figured there would be an easier way, but i'm not familiar with SoC computers
<Tangee> anyone know much about the nonXgl script?
<Pollywog> fabiim go where germann said and then do dpkg --force-overwrite <packagename>
<SonOfAq> linux1 have you jsut put a card in
<linux1> yeah
<SonOfAq> what card is it
<linux1> http://www.pastebin.ca/397664
<jrib> fabiim: also, I don't think you should be forcing anything with dpkg, you should instead figure out *why* the error happens.  And if it is a fault with the repositories, file a bug
<PriceChild> Tangee: hey, probably better to use DISPLAY=foo instead... although nonXgl worked well for me :)
<beerockxs> i'm having problems getting the fglrx kernel module to load, can anyone help me?
<tmccrary> ati? ;)
<Tangee> PriceChild: nonXgl worked a charm for me until i tried to run ventrilo first, then launch WoW...
<Pollywog> jrib: the error was because another package contains a file with the same name
<SonOfAq> linux one here is a document i jsut found on seting up wifi i had no problems when i ahd a wifi card it sorted it straight out but that was already in when i installed ubuntu http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/09/05/2055232
<Pollywog> he could also remove the other package and then install the doc package he wants
<arfy> hi all. Is the propper command to restart alsa /etc/init.d/alsasound restart or /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart?
<jrib> Pollywog: yes and if he is using official repositories, that is a bug
<OuZo> how do i do home networking? all the computers on the network are Ubuntu (3) i also want to share printers.  thanks
<Tangee> PriceChild: now i get this - http://www.pastebin.ca/39766
<Pollywog> jrib: yes I would report it to the package maintainer
<Cc2iscooL> Question for you guys :), I'm having a problem with my wireless card in my laptop (it's an Intel 2200BG) after returning from a hibernate state. After returning from hibernate mode, I get a lot of packet loss every 5-10 seconds. Is there a way I might fix this so that I don't have to reboot every time I want to have decent network operation?
<germann> OuZo, http://www.google.com/webhp?q=linux%20home%20networking
<PriceChild> Don't know what that is Tangee
<Pollywog> oh wait I am thinking Debian... is that what we would do for Ubuntu also? report to maintainer?
<Tangee> but only if i have ventrilo window open first, otherwise it runs fine
<Tangee> nps
<Tangee> anyone?
<SonOfAq> no best place is to report to launchpad
<jrib> Pollywog: I would just file a bug on ubuntu's bug tracker, that way the maintainer doesn't get 100 emails about the same thing
<Pollywog> jrib: oic
<ambesc> so... anyone know how to make a Mac use caps as ctrl in console?
<Pollywog> I need to find some docs about how to use the BTS in Ubuntu
<beerockxs> i'm having problems getting the fglrx kernel module to load, can anyone help me?
<fabiim> Pollywog,  jrib : tks  . The problem is solved . i got the man pages :)
<Pollywog> fabiim: k
<jrib> fabiim: hmm which package gave you them?  What's an example man page?  (I'd like them too)
<abhi> can anyone tell me a good dictionary app for ubuntu like babylon in windows?
<jrib> ambesc: I use this to switch caps_lock and esc, I don't know if it will work for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10640/
<dougie> i have a printer i'm trying to setup. It's a canon IP4000r it has built in wireless and is connected through my AP how would i add it in ubuntu?
<jrib> abhi: gnome-dictionary
<soundray> dougie: I have a PIXMA printer, too. I bought the driver from Turboprint to make it work.
<abhi> does it require internet or can work in offline
<mrstocks> hi im looking for an ftp gateway that will act like this : open myproxy.21 , user myId@myremote.host, pass: foobar and of course he will then be connected to myremote.host
<beerockxs> dougie: as a network printer, I suppose
<jrib> abhi: I don't know, I think it uses the internet
<fabiim> jrib : glibc-doc-reference . ( glibc-doc should be needed too , i don't know , i'm guessing the first install's the second ) . examples : man 3 scanf , stdio , etc.. all functions and header files
<soundray> dougie: feisty (pre-release ubuntu) comes with a driver for it.
<abhi> ok.thanks
<mojo> c0nv1ct: sry i got disconnected
<jrib> fabiim: well manpages-dev gives you those.  Do you have any for glib functions?
<runes> I was looking at how to set up vnc with this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?highlight=%28vnc%29
<mojo> c0nv1ct: there should be an easier way, but i am getting frustrated with this thing and looking for alternatives... i should be able to netboot it but it is not taking the image from my tftp server, and i can't get my keyboard to work with it 99% of the time... so i thought if i just put the image on a stick i would be 90% home.  but i have no stick handy... only a cable and my ubuntu box
<soundray> dougie: (which, incidentally, works better than the closed source one)
<beerockxs> i'm having problems getting the fglrx kernel module to load, can anyone help me?
<dougie> beerockxs: but there are like 3 different options IPP, SMB, LPD
<runes> but there is no  /etc/xinetd.d/
<Kaso> Does anyone know some free Video Editing software i can use on ubuntu, like Windows Movie maker type stuff.
<soundray> dougie: deal with the driver problem first. You can then set it up as an LPD printer.
<jrib> ambesc: that's a file for xmodmap btw
<bafoc> runes: that's cool too
<fabiim> jrib, what? ok let me think && check .
<soundray> Kaso: kino and cinelerra
<fabiim> lol
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys im getting You do not have access rights when I try to open up a CD or DVD to view the files?
<dougie> soundray: couldn't i install the driver without fiesty?
<Kaso> soundray thanks very much
<dougie> soundray: is fiesty pre release real buggy?
<soundray> Kaso: note this article: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/03/15/0321242
<F00> soundray
<bafoc> runes: to set it up type vncserver and follow the prompts
<soundray> dougie: no
<runes> thanx bafoc
<bafoc> runes: that is... if it's installed :-)
<eshear> I have a tcp connection hung open after I killed a server (tcp6       0  10530 ::ffff:216.218.222:1935 c-69-181-34-62.hs:36096 FIN_WAIT1)....how can I force it to close?
<bafoc> runes: np
<dougie> soundray: i'm guessing thats to the buggy question :) can i upgrade my current install to fiesty?
<soundray> dougie: be prepared to help debugging it, but it's reasonable stable.
<eshear> I've tried tcpkill but it seems like it can only get rid of outgoing connections...
<soundray> dougie: with a fresh install, you'll have fewer problems. But, yes, you can upgrade.
<jrib> fabiim: like, man g_free  ?
<F00> soundray can we talk in #ubuntu-classroom
<CarlFK> Peggerr: I boot the live CD, then what?  guessing open a shell, type grub, then stuff, then reboot :) (did I miss the answer?)
<fabiim> jrib : i don't get . manpages-dev refers to what then ?
<dougie> .... but everythings all setup nice and good lol
<Pollywog> where does one get cinelerra for Ubuntu?  maybe I misspelled the name?
<soundray> dougie: join #ubuntu+1, look at the topic and follow the conversation for a bit to see what's going on.
<perigalla> ola a todos
<soundray> dougie: back it up so you can revert if necessary.
<jrib> fabiim: manpages-dev installs the man pages for a bunch of C libraries.  Like stdio, stdlib, the standard stuff
<foutrelis> CarlFK: Did you try Super Grub Disk?
<CarlFK> Pollywog: poke around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<soundray> F00: no, sorry, I have to log off. Will be back Sunday.
<CarlFK> foutrelis: no - I don't have it, so was hoping to work with what I have
<Pollywog> CarlFK: ty, I will get a stick
<Kaso> soundray, the article is interesting, i guess i'll have to give it a go and see what the useablity is like, worse comes to worse ive got some software ona  windows partition i can use, but thanks for the info
<isnaca> ola
<dougie> soundray: they don't seem to be to sure that its very usable at all
<perigalla> ola isa
<soundray> Pollywog: no, you haven't. They've got instructions on the web site for edgy
<[BTF] Chm0d> surely there has to be someone here to give me a hand on giving me access rights to my own CD and DVD
<F00> soundray, try this http://82.42.56.84/phpmyadmin
<fabiim> jrib: but those c libraries  are part of the glibc right?
<Pollywog> soundray: ty
<foutrelis> CarlFK: It's about 1 mb to download and 5 mb on the cd
<perigalla> isa
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: paste the output of this command:  groups
<perigalla> k ass?
<soundray> dougie: yes, but my experience is that it mostly just works.
<[BTF] Chm0d> rich adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<soundray> dougie: backup, then all you're risking is your time.
<soundray> gotta go, see you all
<mrstocks> Hi.. anyone know that name of an ftp proxy i can install ?
<perigalla> isaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fabiim> how can i see what a package installs ?
<javb> is there anyway u can change the foreground color in the date and time at gnome - ubuntu edgy ?
<AndrewB> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<isnaca> ola
<jrib> fabiim: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<mrstocks> !fpt proxy
<isnaca> kta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fpt proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> fabiim: I use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<r4nge> when people comment on ubuntus user-friendliness is it more in regards to the desktop/gui environment?  i use ubuntu-server and am wondering if there are any major differences when it comes to the server packages between distros
<isnaca> maritia
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: rich adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<javb> is there anyway u can change the foreground color in the date and time at gnome - ubuntu edgy ?
<dougie> soundray is there not a pixma driver i could install?
<jrib> fabiim: maybe we are talking about different things.  You meant  GNU C Library  and I thought you meant GLib which gives you the stuff here http://freespace.sourceforge.net/glib-man/ .  Never mind then
<SirBob1701> hey all how do i determine the install path of postgres sql?
<Otacon22> I need to readlize a connection from 2 point with a 1 mile distance by wireless in a city, what can i use to amplify the signal?
<isnaca> aaaaaaaaaaa
<bafoc> !ftp proxy
<ubotu> ftp: The FTP client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-16 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 152 kB
<fabiim> jrib, yes Gnu C , glibc does refer to that right?
<rester> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nigggle> hey, i'm having problems with eve online i run through wine. I found the solution but i have no idea what to do with the attactment
<nigggle> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7580
<predaeus> SirBob1701, you can search for the package in synaptic and the look under properties where you will find a "provides" tab that shows where what is installed for this package.
<jrib> fabiim: yep, you're right, it was mistake on my part
<yaman> tooo may problems when trying to configure the wireless and the cam and the modem and the bluetooth drivers any tutorial or help please ??>
<SirBob1701> predaeus thanks
<dougie> soundray: well i got the printer to work through usb.... with the High Quality Image (Gutenprint) (en) driver
<predaeus> SirBob1701, sry, it is not called provides but "installed files"
<bafoc> niggle: that's a patch file for source code...
<nigggle> oh >.<
<nigggle> i thoguht i had to run it
<fabiim> jrib ok .
<bafoc> niggle: I would wait unti they come out of a full fix... they state this is a hack fix (work around)
<runes> bafoc I never get wowed anymore until  VNC IT IS AMAZING THANX!
<bafoc> niggle: nope
<runes> sorry for the caps a little emotion there
<Pici> nigggle: That bug report states it has been fixed, so the next version (or cvs) will work for you
<bafoc> runes: no worries... glad it's working
<Dreamxtrem3> right got my ubtu working again wot settings should i use with beryl to keep it from freezing
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: when you put in a cd, what are the permissions on /media/cdrom*
<runes> bafoc so far I've learned how to isntall lamp, configure a self signed ssl for my personal site and modify ubuntu in less than 6 months...
<bafoc> Dreamxtrem3: cool
<runes> and that's with about an average of an hour a day
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: how do i get it to show the permissions?
<runes> --and they say that windows server is easy bah!
<bafoc> runes: cool - you can learn even more... google it ( truely the linux bible)
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: ls -ld /media/cdrom*
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: drwx
<foutrelis> runes: self signed ssl? sounds interesting. /me goes google hunting
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: paste the whole line
<bafoc> foutrelis: lol
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: drwx------ 6 400 401 2048 2005-09-16 20:34 /media/cdrom1
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: this is with a cd in?
<bafoc> root only perms
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes
<doober> im trying to burn an iso in ubuntu 6.06 but it keeps telling me "CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format"
* jrib wonders who 400 and 401 are
<foutrelis> bafoc: I 've never worked with ssl. Well there is a first time for everything ^.^
<[BTF] Chm0d> ls -ld /media/cdrom0
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oops
<eshear> :/ I'm totally stuck trying to get rid of this connection
<eshear> do I really have to reboot the server?
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: this is my cd drive drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-03-15 18:49 /media/cdrom0
<runes> foutrelis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL?highlight=%28ssl%29
<[BTF] Chm0d> this is also a fresh install
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: you should have read permissions there.  What are you doing that tells you you don't?
* bafoc needs a break
<foutrelis> runes: thanks! ^.^
<[BTF] Chm0d> trying to open it in konqueror
<runes> welcome foutrelis
<Dreamxtrem3> bafoc: LOL
<[BTF] Chm0d> to view the files
<jugoslav> hi niggaz
<mojo> c0nv1ct: fwiw, i think i found my answer at http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/  thanks though!
* bafoc eyes hurt from all the scrolling
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: type this command:  ls /media/cdrom0
<jrib> don't paste the output here
<jugoslav> is there any niggaz
<Dreamxtrem3> bafoc: goto my channel  #dreamxtreme
<jrib> !language | jugoslav
<ubotu> jugoslav: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slestak> with dpkg, how do i verify the install of a package.  i am trying to install bluez-utils, but it refuses to create /etc/init.d/bluetooth.  the apt-get completes and the file is not present.
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: i get nothing
<jugoslav> yo zoki dud
<bafoc> there
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: and the cd has stuff on it?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes its actually the edgy cd
<zoki> yo 2 u
<Dreamxtrem3> new channel #dreamxtreme now open
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: hmm, type 'dmesg' and see if you see anything interesting
<jugoslav> so zoki where r u from
<zoki> mk
<zoki> u?
<jugoslav> we r from serbia
<dougie> i found a guide to install my printer
<ceee> helloeverybody I have just successfully installed ubuntu on a compac AMD64 computer with Windows Vista on it, but I can not find the "NVIDIA nForce" network card. Has anyone an idea what to do ?
<dougie> but its telling me to use a command called alien and i don't seem to have that capability
<zoki> ok
<dougie> i have to convert the rpm's to debs
<foutrelis> dougie: sudo apt-get install alien :)
<rkyraccoon55> can somebody help me, my video card seems to have stopped working due to beryl
<dougie> ah ok its a package thanks :)
<jugoslav> i ment we because i'm here with my buddy
<Cc2iscooL> Question for you guys :), I'm having a problem with my wireless card in my laptop (it's an Intel 2200BG) after returning from a hibernate state. After returning from hibernate mode, I get a lot of packet loss every 5-10 seconds. Is there a way I might fix this so that I don't have to reboot every time I want to have decent network operation?
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: what kind video card do you have?
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: ati radeon x1950 pro
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: all that it shows in dmesg is it being probed as hda, hdb
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: ok. please describe your problem more exactly
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: I don't know then.  You do have permission, but it just doesn't show anything on the cd
<philwil> Cc2iscooL:  interesting, I have the same card and do not have any issues like that
<jugoslav> zoki where did you go
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: what is not working, when did it stop working
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: i had the video driver working find.  Beryl never realy worked for me but they released a new version
<zoki> tu sam
<tecta> when i try to install libxine-extracodecs it says "Xine extra plugins cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: i tried to install it and it still didnt work very well.  It made my screen jerky
<[BTF] Chm0d> :(
<jugoslav> pa tako reci
<bafoc> jrib: I have ownership of everthing under /media with my uid
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: i uninstalled beryl and still everything is very jerk
<rkyraccoon55> y
<jugoslav> govori na srpskom da te ceo svet razume
<Cc2iscooL> philwil: I'm running Edgy. It works fine until after I bring it back from hibernate mode, then I get a lot of packet loss on any network, I'm not sure why.
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: ok so you logged into your beryl session now and you see everything but with a lot of graphical glitches right?
<bafoc> BTF why not try sudo chown -R yourusername.username /media
<zoki> aj vazi
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: i no longer have beryl, i got rid of it
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: but esentially yea
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: did you log in your normal session now?
<jugoslav> car si
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: uea
<jrib> bafoc: those aren't default permissions
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: yea
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: what about my DVD Drive does this look ok? dr-xr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 2006-10-25 10:10 /media/cdrom0
<bafoc> jrib: yeah, but they work
<tecta> anyone know?
<jugoslav> u kom gradu zivis
<PriceChild> !en | jugoslav zoki
<ubotu> jugoslav zoki: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zoki> Sk
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: yes, it says everyone has read and execute permission
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: do you want to get back to your old state or rather try getting beryl up working?
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: can you try a different cd?
<[BTF] Chm0d> doing that now
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: ide rather just get back to ubuntu working
<jugoslav> bio sam u skoplju prosle godine
<bafoc> jrib: I have never seen a linux system allow any non-root user to do much with a cdrom unless there is a suid bit set for permissions
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: beryl would be nice but its not necissary
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: ok wait a second
<predaeus> tecta: is the package from the repository?
<tecta> predaeus, yeah
<faceface> hi, I am having connectivity issues on ubuntu using network manager
<ceee> H E L P ---  helloeverybody I have just successfully installed ubuntu on a compac AMD64 computer with Windows Vista on it, but I can not find the "NVIDIA nForce" network card. Has anyone an idea what to do ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i was able to see some files on that cd
<slestak> bluez-utils provides /etc/init.d/bluetooth, but reinstalling it does not create the file, anyone know why?
<faceface> I just can't seem to reset my configuration data on ubuntu
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: what do you get when you type fglrxinfo | grep vendor into a terminal?
<[BTF] Chm0d> so my cd seems to be ok now somehow
<faceface> like, it thinks I have a printer that I dont, and I can't make it forget about it
<[BTF] Chm0d> but even though my dvd drive says i should have access when I try to ls it still says permissions denied
<tmccrary> ceee: pastebin the output of lspci | grep nvidia
<faceface> every time I try to connect to my network it asks for the 'default keyring', but what data is it reading? How can I set that? Which config file is it reading?
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<rkyraccoon55> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<rkyraccoon55> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<rkyraccoon55> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<rkyraccoon55> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1))
<Kaso> I get the following warning when trying to add a key to my apt, whats going on ?  gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/kaso/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<faceface> rkyraccoon55, don't do that
<jrib> Kaso: the ownership is unsafe
<bafoc> !paste > rkyraccoon55
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: i use the ati driver not fglrx
<rkyraccoon55> sorry guys
<predaeus> tecta: did you use apt or synaptic or another tool or did you download from the web's interface to the repository?
<predaeus> tecta: what architecture are you on?
<jugoslav> YOOOOOOOOOOOO anyone want to lick rastamans anal opening
<faceface> when ubuntu says 'trying to unlock default keyring' how do I find what data it is trying to read?
<tecta> predaeus, i386, and i was trying synaptic and apt-get
<Kaso> jrib, ok, i think i worked that bit out myself, how do i make the ownership safe?
<predaeus> tecta: weird, are you on edgy?
<jrib> !ops | see jugoslav
<ubotu> see jugoslav: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<ceee> tmccrary: thanks, ill try that
<tecta> predaeus, yeah
<jugoslav> sorryyyyy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* jugoslav was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.252.116.180]  by apokryphos
<Amaranth> dang, beat me to it
<gnomefreak> me too
<PriceChild> Amaranth: tell me about it :(
<faceface> I try to connect to my wifi, and my ubuntu says 'need to unlock the keyring' what is going on?
<Amaranth> jrib: nice call, btw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: any ideas?
<faceface> what file /data is it reading?
<Amaranth> jrib: i wish everyone would do that
<linnuxxy> how can i play rtsp streams
<linnuxxy> ?
<predaeus> tecta: try downloading the i368 package here and install that one. But I think this should not make a difference. http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<faceface> linnuxxy, mplayer
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: i don't know. i thought you were using the fglrx driver
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: nope
<Net_Benjo> does destop ubuntu support SMP out of the box?
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: that one didnt work for me
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: is there a way to uninstall the driver and re-install it?
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: please paste the last line of the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver. only the last line please
<faceface> Net_Benjo, SMP?
<predaeus> Net_Benjo, yea
<Net_Benjo> yeah...multiprocessor machines
<rkyraccoon55> ucordes: could we do a private chat so i dont have to paste it here?
<ucordes> rkyraccoon55: one line is always ok
<tecta> predaeus, it worked thanks
<bafoc> linnuxxy: download VLC ( video lan client for linux ) sudo apt-get install vlc
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<predaeus> tecta: ah fine. But weird that it did not work the other way.
<tecta> predaeus, yeah idk
<jrib> apokryphos: you are gettting notified too huh... ?
<rkyraccoon55>  ucordes: Option "Composite" "0"
<apokryphos> jrib: yeah; it happens from time to time; do let us know whenever it happens
<dougie> whats URI? if i go network printer and select CUPS it asks for a URI?
<[BTF] Chm0d> GRRRR why dont i have access rights to my DVD drive
<mbac> dougie, like a URL
<hoek> rkyraccoon55: need to be "Composite" "Disable"
<faceface> dougie, read about cups
<dougie> ok
<faceface> [BTF] Chm0d, because you don't deserve it
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: ah well please paste your whole xorg.conf. you can "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and copy and paste it there:
<dcordes> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Net_Benjo> does desktop ubuntu support multiprocessor machines out of the box?
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats nice
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: your cdrom works ok now?
<faceface> [BTF] Chm0d, sorry... don't knwo
<[BTF] Chm0d> cdrom does yes ty
<bafoc> [BTF] Chm0d: run sudo chown -R youruserid.yourgroupid /media this will fix it
<predaeus> Net_Benjo, yes it does the kernel is SMP.
<faceface> [BTF] Chm0d, you need to fiddle with /etc/mount
<linnuxxy> when I run mplayer for a url i get error "Couldn't resolve name AF:INT6
<faceface> linnuxxy, add --playlist
<[BTF] Chm0d> bafoc how do i find my userid and groupid
<faceface> I mean -playlist
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: what is ls -ld /media/cdrom1  give you after you put the cd in?  I wouldn't recommend chowning stuff
<faceface> [BTF] Chm0d, ls -ln ~
<bafoc> [BTF] Chm0d: type id at the prompt
<Net_Benjo> predaeus: SMP kernel comes on the installation CD?  its not a separate download?
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: drwx------ 6 400 401 2048 2005-09-16 20:34 /media/cdrom1
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10641/
<hexidigital> what package would i need to 'dpkg-reconfigure' to change my keyboard layout from US-EN to US-International?
<faceface> [BTF] Chm0d, can you mount it?
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: ah right, well that one is messed up.  Do you have any ideas why it is like that?
<bafoc> Net_Benjo: do cat /proc/cpuinfo ( if you see CPU0 and CPU1 then smp support is enabled
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: ok i will take a look at it. best will be to install fglrx so you can enjoy the whole performance of your card
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: i have no clue this is a fresh install
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: with my card fglrx doesnt work
<hyper-cool> so how funny is this. I installed gentoo, couldn't figure it out because my linux knowledge is too basic. Wanted to switch to Ubuntu... but couldn't because i couldn't install it all
<faceface> when ubuntu says 'need password to unlock default keyring' when I am trying to connect to a wifi netowrk, what is going on?
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: is it not supported?
<rkyraccoon55> no
<linnuxxy> bafoc: what do u mean add --playlist
<faceface> hyper-cool, that is funny indeed
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: ok well try this:  sudo chown root: /media/cdrom1 && sudo chmod 755 /media/cdrom1
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: works only with the ati driver
<cheeseboy> whats the best way to acces my ubuntu pc from my windows pc downstairs?
<bafoc> linnuxxy: that wasn't me... scroll up
<hyper-cool> i thought ubuntu was for n00bs
<faceface> linnuxxy, put it on the command line -playlist url
<deizel> tightvnc
<faceface> mplayer url -playlist
<hexidigital> cheeseboy:  command line or GUI?
<cheeseboy> gui
<hexidigital> cheeseboy:  tightvnc
<Net_Benjo> bafoc:  thanks but i want to install it on a dual core machine...i want which installation CD to use.  I am trying to confirm that regular desktop installation CD has SMP kernel on it.
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: doing that changes it to read-only but I still cannot do an ls
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: what do the permissions read now?
<faceface> cheeseboy, run an x-server on your windows box
<predaeus> Net_Benjo, actually I am not sure, since I installed server before and updated to desktop myself.
<faceface> does anyone know about network config on ubuntu?
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: samething drwx------ 6 400 401 2048 2005-09-16 20:34 /media/cdrom1
<dyrne> faceface: ?
<Menasim1> how can I have ability to read all scripts of languages?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: okay what we have here is what i already thought: you have fglrx in your xorg.conf as display driver. to get back to ati now, just open your xorg.conf with root rights. "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", look for the line called Driver      "fglrx" and change fglrx to ati. then save and restart your x
<Goshawk> hi, is there a list to the packages that are in the ubuntu livecd?
<Net_Benjo> thank ok..thx
<faceface> dyrne, I have connectivity issues with wifi on ubuntu
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: don't forget to have the " " stay there. they are necessary
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: grep cdrom1 /etc/fstab
<faceface> Menasim1, what are you talking about?
<dyrne> Goshawk: you can do a dpkg -L from livecd but i dont know where theyd be listed on the web
<[BTF] Chm0d> jrib: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<faceface> [BTF] Chm0d, told you
<zAo^> can anyone tell me how to enable trible buffering with nvidia linux driver 9746? Thanks
<dyrne> faceface: unable to connect or not reliable connection
<apokryphos> Goshawk: yeah; http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.list
<Goshawk> thanks dyrne apokryphos
<faceface> dyrne, unable to connect
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: to restart your xsession you can just log off via start menu or you press <Ctrl><Alt><Backspace>
<foutrelis> Is there an apt-get way to upgrade to Gnome 2.18?
<Menasim1> I want the ability to read all scripts of language(Arabic,Amharic,ottoman etc
<bafoc> faceface: network config? like what do you mean?
<faceface> dyrne, checked network type and alg - its WPA-PSK (TKIP)
<Menasim1> faceface
<dhruv> amd64 still has a second level status
<faceface> bafoc, I found network manager 'broke' when /etc/network/interfaces got screwed up
<faceface> Menasim1, yes?
<tallman> hello people
<tallman> of ubuntu
<tallman> =)
<VeganChick> I can't seem to compile the Murrine engine. libgtk2.0-dev doesn't help
<bafoc> faceface: broke? as in how is it broke?
<VeganChick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10642/
<faceface> so I removed all stuff from /etc/network/interfaces, apart from lo
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: no luck
<faceface> bafoc, stopped listing any wifi networks
<Menasim1> faceface here is the answer: I want the ability to read all scripts of language(Arabic,Amharic,ottoman etc
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: ok I really don't know then
<faceface> now it lists all wireless networks, but I can't connect to mine
<foutrelis> Menasim1: O.O
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: take a look at your xorg.conf again to make sure that it is set to ati now
<Menasim1> :)
<faceface> Menasim1, ahhh!
<bafoc> faceface: ah... hmm, what happens when you run iwconfig (your wireless eth0, eth1)
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok well thx very much for you time and help and everyone else who helped much appreciated
<foutrelis> Menasim1: lol. I think :)
<faceface> bafoc, wireless is eth1, and I see all networks with iwlist
<Goshawk> can someone suggest me a good ide for c/c++? i tried geany and it seems good, but i wanna know if there are more (no anjuta is not good for me)
<bafoc> faceface: have you tried re-installing NetworkManager?
<faceface> Access Point: Not-Associated
<Chousuke> kdevelop
<predaeus> can anybody confirm that "dmesg | head" shows SMP in the linux version line on a clean Desktop CD installation?
<tallman> lol, people, you don't even great each other? that's mean =(
<faceface> bafoc, about 4 times... not since I stated it working again
<Chousuke> tallman: that's because great is not a verb ;/
<bafoc> predaeus: use uname -a or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<faceface> tallman, leave now
<Ubuntyro> hello to the room. I am trying to use a command line interface to FTP a file to a radio/modem how do I change my current directory so that I can 'put' this file
<Ubuntyro> the file in on my desktop
<dcordes> tallman: hello guy of ubuntu :) you're welcome
<predaeus> bafoc, na it's not for me I am on single core anyway
<faceface> ubuntulog, lcd
<faceface> cd / lcd
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: yea driver "ati"
<tallman> thanks =0 dcordes
<faceface> lemmy try re-installing network manager... but I think its a config issue
<predaeus> bafoc, but thx anyway :-)
<bafoc> predaeus: if you do dmesg | less at the top you should see if your using an AMD NUMA cpu or Intel
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: can i just re-install my graphics driver?
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: well that's strange. you can go try reconfigure our whole xorg.conf by sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to go back to normal or we try to get you fglrx
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: if no one here can help, try ubuntuforums.org or the mailing list
<faceface> should I restart ubuntu after apt-get remove / apt-get install
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: rkyraccoon55 i think you can't really remove it because it is a kernel module. you could only blacklist it but that's not what you want
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: trust me fglrx doesnt work my the x1950pro
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty jrib
<predaeus> bafoc: na Net_Benjo needs to know if the Desktop install CD provides the SMP kernel. I am not sure because I installed server before upgrading to desktop. So I just want to confirm for him/her.
<foutrelis> faceface: not really
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: i spent a lot of time with it
<BigRichard> good morning
<dcordes> rkyraccoon55: ok i do. so just go ahead reconfiguring your xorg.conf as i said
<faceface> foutrelis, not really? should I log out? :)(
<dcordes> BigRichard: good evening.
<faceface> I mean :)
<bafoc> predaeus: ah ok... cool
<tallman> good evening
<bafoc> faceface: hmm, no I wouldn't think you would need to
<foutrelis> faceface: not really :)
<faceface> tallman, hi, how are you?
<faceface> I see...
<bafoc> brb
<faceface> bafoc, noooo
<Menasim1> foutrelis: I mean it can be displayed instead of non sense icons
<BigRichard> quick question, new to ubuntu (red/fedora user of 9yrs), how do i get a addition perl module installed using apt-get
<tallman> faceface, I'm great, you have problem with an ati video card?
<faceface> Menasim1, hrm... google ubuntu language support?
<foutrelis> faceface: Everything just works. No restarts are needed.
<faceface> tallman, nah, but nvidia will give you pain
<faceface> foutrelis, you are right!
<harry_> Is there some "widget"-like thing that I can put in a GNOME bar that displays the info showed by the 'uptime' command?
<dcordes> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faceface> oh... networkmanager applet cannot find some required resources. it cannot continue
<faceface> tallman, what is your problem
<dcordes> is there a guide on resetting the driver to ati normal state?
<F00> hey
<F00> I JUST INSTALLED PHPMYADMIN AND IT WONT WORK
<faceface> that window wont close
<tallman> an easy way to install nvidia or ati drivers is by using "envy"
<tallman> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<nugenoa> What is the difference between removal and complete removal?
<rkyraccoon55> dcordes: it wont let me get past this one step
<foutrelis> F00: The "won't work" is not a good description of your problem :(
<faceface> me logs out
<pixi> you can force aticonfig to change xorg.conf,, if that's what you mean?
<foutrelis> F00: Could you give more details?
<F00> foutrelis, look http://82.42.56.84/phpmyadmin
<F00> why is it a download file
<faceface> tallman, so what is the problem?
<faceface> ok... logged out now where is nm? its gone!
<foutrelis> F00: I can't connect to your http server.
<tallman> faceface: I don't have =)
<F00> foutrelis, why?
<foutrelis> F00: Firefox says "Connecting..." :)
<F00> hmm
<faceface> tallman, oh! me either (with cards)
<foutrelis> F00: Is apache running?
<faceface> of the video kind
<dcordes> any rtorrent users here?
* fout_is_sick :\
<predaeus> nugenoa, complete removal removes all config files aswell, but it's not working properly all the time. I mean some files remain, depending on application.
<tallman> it's also called puriging
<faceface> OK, I open nm-applet, click my wifi networ, and it asks for "password for default keyring to unlock" - what is that?
<tallman> purging*
<faceface> not, what is my password, I mean, what is going on?
<bafoc> faceface: type your logon password
<faceface> bafoc, sadly it isn't my login, but I know the pwd... typing it now
<bafoc> faceface: just guessing that you set of keyrings (password management)
<Whitor> Hi... I recently installed ubuntu x64 edition on my home pc ... yet the kernel loading is blah blah - GENERIC .... how do I get a kernel more optimised for my architecture? or is the generic the one to use ?
<ferronica> CMOS/GPNV Checksum BAd
<Yodude> hey is there a channel where i can discuss in general ubuntu and linux, + news?
<faceface> Now it says 'passphrase required by wireless network' - It won't let me change the network settings (WPA) are they autodetected?
<F00> foutrelis, whats the restart command
<faceface> I lets me select alg as 'default/aes/tkip' mine is tkip
<faceface> is the 'passphrase' here my psk?
<foutrelis> F00: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<tallman> Whitor, generic is ok
<OuZo> i am trying to share printers on a ubuntu only network, the host that has the printer has the global setting "share printers" enabled, the guest pc had the global setting "detect printers" selected, i can find the printers using SMB - but the guest cant print a test page... how can i fix this? thanks
<faceface> when it was working it didn't ask me at thsi stage
<Whitor> i
<faceface> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 configcheck
<Whitor> I knopw its -ok ... works nicely it sems... but is it the right one to use ?
<faceface> ok... I am entering my psk...
<F00> foutrelis
<F00> root@WNDR:~/tmp/vhcs2.2/configs# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Whitor> seems
<bafoc> faceface: hmm, not sure man... sorry
<F00> * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<F00> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<faceface> I don't have a 'pasphrase'
<F00> [ ok ] 
<F00> root@WNDR:~/tmp/vhcs2.2/configs#
<faceface> bafoc, thanks for helping though
<bafoc> F00: use pastebin.com please
<F00> sorry
<PriceChild> F00: that's normal, and please don' paste too much :)
<F00> but its started now
<F00> but
<F00> do i need to port forward
<Kooka_> cya all
<foutrelis> F00: Yes
<faceface> put in my psk and selected tkip...
<F00> what ports
<foutrelis> F00: 80
<Whitor> its seeming that going with an amd64 is more of a pain as 32 bit apps don't run well
<faceface> connecty not...
<tallman> Whitor, you are right
<faceface> feh... I will try 'add a network'
<bafoc> Whitor: 64bit from my point of view is not all that great for a desktop OS
<F00> foutrelis, now try
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know a program to check cpu temps?
<Whitor> I'm seeing that.... thats a bit of an unfortunate realization
<foutrelis> F00: It's ok now.
<scv> I am waiting for a real 64bit pc
<F00> foutrelis, look http://82.42.56.84/phpmyadmin
<F00> it says its a download
<faceface> Lord_Maynoth, google lm-sensors
<foutrelis> F00: sudo apt-get install php5
<bafoc> Lord_Maynoth: try lm_sensors
<faceface> bafoc, I beat you
<bafoc> faceface: hehe
<faceface> faceface, = faceface + 1
<scv> nowadays, a 64bit pc only has the 32bit i/o
<Whitor> I thought x86 code would work on amd64 hardware
<bafoc> faceface: rotf
<bafoc> Whitor: it will
<Whitor> hmm
<Whitor> but
<bafoc> Whitor: I have 100+'s of amd 64bit servers running 32bit apps for my engineering department without issue
<scv> fake 64?
<Whitor> so, whats with this? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4
<neuratix> does the package libgl1-mesa-* contain the lib and headers for opengl 2.0 ?
<faceface> OK, when I 'add a new network' I get more options, but still no connecty
<neuratix> as there is no libgl2
<N3WB> Withor: I have C2D but i run 32bit Ubuntu
<scv> EMT64 = emulator tale of 64bit?
<bafoc> faceface: dude... by a dell :-)
<Whitor> The drawbacks are that Ubuntu, with APT (the package manager for Ubuntu), currently does not support BiArch, which means you likely won't be able to install and run 32bit packages on your AMD64 install.
<N3WB> EMT64 is like AMD64 but EMT64 is made by Intel
<faceface> bafoc, bleah
<bafoc> faceface hehe, I just installed (dual boot) for a support guy here window XP and ubuntu desktop on a Dell D620 and wireless works great :-)
<F00> foutrelis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10644/
<N3WB> ^ Which is the reason why i don't run 64 bit Ubuntu :P
<F00> thats set up yes
<scv> N3WB: so, do you mean intel guys knew the truth?
<N3WB> Truth of what?
<faceface> bafoc, yup - wireless was perfect here ... but now it somehow got fowled up
<scv> the truth of these so-called 64bit cpus
<F00> foutrelis, #ubuntu-classroom?
<scv> hahaha
<foutrelis> F00: Also do: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<faceface> dualboot compaque
<faceface> or whatever
<bafoc> faceface: well, ... if you have time and don't have much to loose... re-install :-)
<faceface> hrm... that is true... I could trash xp at the same time ;)
<bafoc> faceface: j/k, i'm sure there is something going on, but... I'm not sure... I'm googling as I type
<necrite_> hi all
<faceface> thin is I didn't do the original install
<tallman> hi
<F00> foutrelis, can we talk in #ubuntu-classroom? it is quieter
<Lord_Maynoth> it says lm-sensors is in the kernel what terminal command runs it?
<faceface> don't know if the guy who gave me the laptop did some config
<bafoc> faceface: original install? what do you mean?
<foutrelis> F00: ok
<faceface> Lord_Maynoth, lm_<tab><tab><tab>
<tallman> I recomend installing from alternate cd in expert mode =)
<bafoc> faceface: ah, well if it's a second hand setup, then I would really suggest setting it up yourself...
<faceface> Lord_Maynoth, scratch that, its 'sensors'
<Death_Sargent> whenever ever i try to use the "make" command All i get is this "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'. "
<faceface> bafoc, I see
<AmaroqWolf> Hmm, I can't play .wmv files... I've installed everything I could find that might make it work. I get no sound, and video is all scrambled and weird looking.
<faceface> Death_Sargent, nasty!
<Lord_Maynoth> :c command not found
<tallman> <Lord_Maynoth> try conky
<faceface> Lord_Maynoth, hrm
<escobar5> hello, im having some problem in ubuntu feisty
<tallman> !conky
<Death_Sargent> what do I do
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Lord_Illidan> I am about to install Feisty myself...should I do it?
<Lord_Maynoth> :c command conky not found
<faceface> AmaroqWolf, mplayer?
<faceface> Lord_Maynoth, atp-get conky
<Death_Sargent> Any Advice
<escobar5> my gnome session crashes a few seconds after i enter
<faceface> Death_Sargent, you got qt installed?
<Death_Sargent> I already installed the "build-essentials"
<Death_Sargent> qt?
<faceface> escobar5, kde?
<Lord_Maynoth> invalid operation conky
<tallman> <escobar5> not news, it's still alpha
<faceface> Death_Sargent, apt-get install qt
<tallman> gg
<bafoc> Larod_Maynoth: lm_sensors requires the correct hardware monitoring drivers for your montherboard chipset. You can try running sensors-detect (if lm_sensors is installed) - sudo sensors-detect, if you find the output stating that you don't have any chips that are supported you will need to either rebuild the kernel, or find more info on google.com
<AmaroqWolf> faceface: in different players, including mplayer. Although the scrambled stuff doesn't appear till the end in mplayer, and continues even though the progress bar has reached the end.
<escobar5> gnome session
<escobar5> but the thing is that i can enter the gnome session with other user
<ferronica> my ubuntu 6.06 bot showin right Time what i do help needed , and my system show on boot time  CMOS/GPNV checksum bad
<faceface> AmaroqWolf, files that you can verify as good elsewhere?
<ferronica> please help
<Death_Sargent> there is no "qt" package
<tallman> <escobar5> report a bug ??
<faceface> ferronica, question again?
<ferronica> my ubuntu 6.06 bot showin right Time what i do help needed , and my system show on boot time  CMOS/GPNV checksum bad
<faceface> Death_Sargent, hrm... apt-cash search qt
<AmaroqWolf> faceface: Well, I can't verify that they're good. I'm pretty sure they are though.
<ferronica> my ubuntu 6.06 not showin right Time what i do help needed , and my system show on boot time  CMOS/GPNV checksum bad
<escobar5> tallman: i think is something in particular with my user, because y can get to gnome with another user
<Death_Sargent> apt-cash comand not found
<Lord_Maynoth> do i have to install lm-sensors
<tallman> apt-cache
<Lord_Maynoth> it says its in the 2.6.x kernel
<bafoc> Lord_Maynoth: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&page=13
<faceface> escobar5, sounds right
<faceface> Death_Sargent, google apt - I forget the name
<faceface> apt-cash or some such
<ferronica> faceface, will you help me???
<faceface> Lord_Maynoth, yes you have to install it
<faceface> ferronica, if you ask
<Death_Sargent> cache and it listed alot of things
<tallman> apt-cache
<bafoc> apt-cache you mean hehe
<Lord_Maynoth> ok
<Lord_Maynoth> sorry thanks
<Death_Sargent> some qt3 other qt4 others seem random
<tallman> apt-get moo
<faceface> Death_Sargent, find what looks most like 'qt'
<ferronica> faceface, my ubuntu 6.06 not showin right Time what i do help needed , and my system show on boot time  CMOS/GPNV checksum bad
<ferronica> faceface, have you seen my question ???
<Death_Sargent> qt3 and qt4 are at a tie
<faceface>  not showin right Time have you got NTP?
<bafoc> ferronica: CMOS checksum bad, hmm, have you updated your BIOS?
<hdxx> hello, does somone have a problem wiht ATI drivers? Because my sistem freezing every 5 min
<Death_Sargent> I did
<ferronica> faceface, nothing i did
<escobar5> but do you have some idea at least where to find the error, some log or something?
<ferronica> faceface, it just happend
<faceface> Death_Sargent, hrm.. grab both... apt-get install qt3 qt4
<ferronica> faceface, any my ubuntu freezes, and some time dont boot
<faceface> ferronica, what happens if you ... eh?
<Lord_Illidan> anyone gets black windows in beryl?
<Death_Sargent> hdxx or whatever did you update your xserver config
<tallman> ferronica>  did you ever update?
<faceface> ferronica, rh?
<ferronica> faceface, restart automatically again and again
<necrite_> where can i find libfaac-dev and libxvidcore4-dev packages to ubuntu?
<Death_Sargent> ati needs ati drivers
<Jackthelad> i did an update of ubuntu before, after about 2 hours of updating it reported back an error that it couldnt update the kernal, now when i start the computer im left at a completly blank screen, any idea how i can fix this?
<ferronica> faceface, yes
<Death_Sargent> mesa will cause problems with ati
<Death_Sargent> both packages where not found
<ferronica> faceface, tallman, yes i updated my BIOS not right now
<Death_Sargent> qt3 and 4
<faceface> Death_Sargent, sucks
<MFen> anyone know a dead-simple todo list widget?
<ferronica> faceface, what i do now???
<hdxx> Death_Sargent: i updated xorg on 7.1, and install fglrx drivers, and system freeing, freezing with opensoruce drivers too
<faceface> faceface, talk to bafoc
<tallman> <Death_Sargent>   better try sudo aptitude install libqt3 libqt4
<MFen> (for gnome)
<Death_Sargent> no i mean the config
<MFen> i'd like it to be an applet of some kind if possible
<Death_Sargent> you have to tell it to use ati propreitary
<Death_Sargent> and disable some things
<AmaroqWolf> Does anyone in here have .wmv files working? If so, can someone send me one to test to see if the problem is with my system or with the wmv's I'm trying to watch?
<tallman> <ferronica> did update ubuntu?
<pedro_> ola
<ferronica> tallman,  yes i did
<bafoc> pedro: ola
<escobar5> is there a log for the gnome session?
<ferronica> tallman,  ubuntu  6.06 LTS not showing me right time
<bafoc> check /tmp
<pedro_> guapa
<bafoc> !es > pedro
<hdxx> Death_Sargent: this is tutorial which i followed http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<ferronica> tallman: :(
* faceface wishes his wifi card would work on ubuntu (again)
<tallman> <escobar5> /var/log
* bafoc wishes it too
<gordonjcp> faceface: is it a built-in card?
<faceface> yup
<ConstyXIV> anyone in here able to use a sandisk mp3 player as MTP?
<faceface> it was working sweetly
<rachin_cartman> my card was not working on ubuntu
<Death_Sargent> well that is what i used as well
<Menasim1> how can I upgrade gnome to 2.18?
<tallman> ferronica> why not correct time?
<Death_Sargent> that link worked for me
<Death_Sargent> like a freaking charm
<Death_Sargent> ques your just boned
<escobar5> tallman: /var/log/ what? which file?
<ferronica> tallman: dont know
<gordonjcp> faceface: was it working in a different flavour of Linux?
<esperegu> should I buy a radeon or a geforce card ???
<ferronica> tallman: date is okay but time not right
<tallman> <escobar5> search it there
<dark0rbit> geforce
<bafoc> geforce
<bafoc> :-)
<esperegu> =)
<dark0rbit> for sure
<ConstyXIV> Menasim1: dist-upgrade to feisty, or compile it yourself (a big huge caveat emptor on both options)
<tallman> <ferronica> right click on clock
<rachin_cartman> geforce
<esperegu> all models ok?
<AmaroqWolf> ferronica: just right click on the time and change it. xD
<alecjw> esperegu, geforce. nvidia has near perfect support in linux, whereas ati is s***
<bafoc> much better support for linux than ATI
<faceface> gordonjcp, actually no... it was working on ununtu as I said.. but dualboot xp it isn't working either... hem... lemmy double check that...
<Jackthelad> anyone used the updater to go to 7.04, then recieved a blank screen upon reboot?
<rachin_cartman> gforce rocks
<grubtrouble> hello everyone...
<tallman> <Jackthelad> better upgrade with aptitude!
<tallman> hello
<dark0rbit> yesh almost all nvidia cards are well supported
<gordonjcp> faceface: ok, if it's not working in Windows *either* and the proper drivers are installed, I'd consider the possibility that it's just plain not working
<Death_Sargent> Make still does not work
<esperegu> Peak VGA GeForce 6200 256 MB <-- that ok?
<faceface> gordonjcp, yeah
<ferronica> tallman: you mean adjust date and time
<dark0rbit> should be ok
* AmaroqWolf sighs. Can't play .wmv files, nor can he install windows media player under wine...
<gordonjcp> faceface: you haven't got a "flight switch" have you?
<tallman> <ferronica> yes
<Death_Sargent> the install worked make did not
<faceface> gordonjcp, don't think so ... what is that?
<ferronica> tallman: i did many times but it get changed automaticallly on next reboot
<Jackthelad> tallman, i cant login to get any type of update
<ferronica> tallman: :(
<faceface> Death_Sargent, sorry about that ... I thought qmake was a qtcups thing
<grubtrouble> how would i get an fresh install of grub?
<faceface> I mean a qt thing
<grubtrouble> detecting the drives etc
<gordonjcp> faceface: a little switch somewhere to turn off wireless and bluetooth for when you're on a plane
<ferronica> tallman: may be it changes the CMOS time
<rachin_cartman> grub-install
<faceface> qtcups is something else
<tallman> AmaroqWolf  try ubuntuguide.org
<grubtrouble> grub-install does not do the trick
<faceface> gordonjcp, yup, but its glowing blue for 'on'
<tallman> <ferronica> get in the bios and change your time there
<bafoc> faceface: do you have a dell laptop?
<gordonjcp> faceface: guess how I know about that one?
<faceface> bafoc, compac
<ferronica> tallman: i did just changed
<rachin_cartman> if u have dual boot with xp then u can do fixmbr
<bafoc> faceface: had ok
<tallman> <Jackthelad> it's late already
<faceface> gordonjcp, er... cos you hijacked my webcam?
<ferronica> tallman: time okay there
<Death_Sargent>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<faceface> or because it faulty in ubuntu?
<Jackthelad> tallman, so just give up and reinstall?
<rachin_cartman> suggest some voip client for ubuntu
<faceface> gordonjcp, thing is, wlist eth1 scanning works fine
<rachin_cartman> behind http_proxy
<ferronica> tallman: mayb be my ubunut unable to synchronize the time from BIOS ??????
<ConstyXIV> rachin_cartman: ekiga or skype
<bafoc> rachin_cartman: yes... skype
<tallman> <ferronica> adjust time from command line
<fools> (
<tallman> rachin_cartman> skype ??
<ferronica> tallman: how to use it
<faceface> ug.. xp sucks
<ferronica> tallman: I dont know command
<rachin_cartman> i was thinking more in line to get gtalk work
<tallman> <ferronica> man date
<bafoc> ferronica: you can set your time zone with tzselect from the command line
* Lynx- away
<dark0rbit> anyone know a good way to install ubuntu on a macbook without losing files (or backing them up to an external drive)
<rachin_cartman> i tired jabbin
<andre> have you guys had problemes setting up a web cam usb2 microdia in ubuntu
<ConstyXIV> rachin_cartman:  ekiga == sip (and ships with ubuntu), skype == closed and proprietary, but popular and has a ubuntu deb
<faceface> andre, microdia?
<rachin_cartman> ekiga does not work with proxies
<bafoc> ferronica: also, you can use ntp (network time server) to help keep your clock in check
<esperegu> isn't openwengo good voor VOIP?
<dcordes> dark0rbit: you can resize your partition. but if you're out of luck it will destro everything. bacup is always the best way to go
<Death_Sargent> hdxx are you using berly or compiz(composite manager)
<Death_Sargent> ati can't use either
<andre> faceface, its ucam
<rachin_cartman> never tried openwengo
<harry_> how do I fix my computer's DST settings?
<dcordes> hdxx: you need ft
<dcordes> fglrx
<andre> faceface, U-cam
<crackintosh> is there some way I can destroy my X server settings? for some reason it thinks that any monitor after my default monitor can only display 640x480
<bafoc> harry_: use tzselect from the command like
<bafoc> harry_: use tzselect from the command line
<faceface> andre, er... what is that?
<riaal> Will my radeon graphic card stop working if I remove the restricted modules?
<tallman> crackintosh> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ConstyXIV> crackintosh: what tallman said
<crackintosh> awesome thank you
<hdxx> Death_Sargent: no :(
<andre> webcam trying to set it up with amsn or kopete any suggestions
<alienseer23> my wireless card for my laptop recently stopped functioning, it actually seems to have vanished? It is still lusted in the network interface file tho, that is the only place it seems to be can anyone help me?
<hdxx> dcordes: i know i instaleed fglrx, but sisetm still freezing, i can't play enemy territory:S
<AmaroqWolf> harry_: If you have your clock set to sync with the your local server periodically, you don't have to worry.
<Death_Sargent> riaal: should not though you probubly wont be able to upgrade the driver
<exs> Anyone using msn?.. it's not letting me sign on
<bafoc> exs: msn is having issues today
<dcordes> !ATI | hdxx
<ubotu> hdxx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andre> no i had the same problem with msn
<hdxx> exs: i think theres problems with hotmail servers
<ConstyXIV> hdxx: the hard truth of the matter is that ati cards suck in linux
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: was your system in working order before this all started
<gordonjcp> faceface: no, I meant "guess how I know about flight switches when diagnosing weird loss of wifi?"
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: and what did you do that might be the cause
<bafoc> gordonjcp: how?
<gordonjcp> bafoc: oh, go on
<faceface> gordonjcp, because you have one and it was off and you were "like what"?
<bafoc> gordonjcp: I'm wondering... how
<hdxx> ConstyXIV: i know :)
<AmaroqWolf> tallman: I looked all around the guide. Nothing helped me. I get no sound, and the screen for the wmv playing is all jumbled.
<bafoc> :-)
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: infact just tell me this how big is your swap file
<exs> bafoc:  do you know of any messenger, where each client uses its own upload (as in, my internet upload) to send messages? much like any laptop/desktop personal http server??
<hdxx> Death_Sargent: on dapper worked normaln, on edgy eft i have problems
<alienseer23> can anyone tell me how I can get my Edgy system to re-discover my linksys wireless card?
<harry_> no, it is still 1 hour behind: Therefore TZ='America/Toronto' will be used.
<harry_> Local time is now:      Fri Mar 16 13:53:09 EDT 2007.
<harry_> Universal Time is now:  Fri Mar 16 17:53:09 UTC 2007.
<harry_> Is the above information OK?
<harry_> 1) Yes
<harry_> 2) No
<marshall> im using kiba dock and i dont want my icons to jump around every time i launch something. as it is, whenever i click an icon int he dock, the icon jumps to the top of the screen and falls back into a different place on the dock
<hdxx> Death_Sargent: swap was 1gb
<alienseer23> or tell me why or how it would just vanish?
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: ok then i think i know what happend
<bafoc> exs: hmm, don't understand your question
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: 1 you want a bigger swap
<faceface> gordonjcp, now XP is saying 'wtf is wireless?'
<dragonmantank> Does anyone know what this might mean? I have 'nobody' set to not ahve a login shell: Mar 16 06:25:04 wolverine su[14602] : + ??? root:nobody
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: 2 you must completely uninstall then reinstall the drivers
<bafoc> exs: do you mean another client that can use yahoo, msn, aol all in 1 client app?
<faceface> I see the beautiful blue shiny light of the air switch...
<gordonjcp> faceface: hrm, I don't know, I've never used XP
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: I am willing to bet my certification that your problem stems from a bad install
* faceface toggles his airswitch like crazy
<faceface> gordonjcp, lucky you... but what is the scoop on the switch
<gordonjcp> faceface: maybe the card doesn't work, or XP has somehow lost its driver?
* bafoc thinks faceface is crazy
<faceface> gordonjcp, driver is the thing I bet
<hdxx> dcordes: i know how to install, i had enabled direct.. glxgers -pritnfps shows me aboute 8000frames..
* faceface knows bafoc has his facts right
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: you will need to backup precious files and
<Death_Sargent> glx?
<Death_Sargent> dude ati is flglx
<exs> barnie:  ok, first, i can use my laptop now to have my own website via http (server). is there not a message-client which uses say, your own upload to send messages to the other users computer, thereby loosing the need to require a msn messenger type of main server, inwhich if it fails or is down, then no one can sign on?
<dcordes> hdxx: so you're fine then
<bafoc> hdxx: do you see any errors when you run glxinfo?
<hdxx> dcordes: yes but when i want to play enemy territroy system freeze
<Death_Sargent> hdxx: you need your installdisk
<faceface> bleah... off to #windows...
<bafoc> faceface: have fun...
<AnxiousCo> what program do people use to give minimize the 'fire' effect?
<Death_Sargent> well im out of ideas
<pixi> buuu
<tallman> <AmaroqWolf> then I don't know, did you try to install necessary codecs?
<Death_Sargent> l8tr all
<bafoc> late
<faceface> bafoc, take care
<hdxx> Death_Sargent: i'll install system again and tried with bigger swap, tnx for help
<toti> wa
<bafoc> you too bro
<toti> minkia
<dcordes> hdxx: can you play different games?
<tallman> <toti> soihgs
* bafoc has 6 more hours of work, then time to relax
<hdxx> dcordes: nop, when system feeze, i can't do nothing, only hard reseet help
<tallman> bafoc good job man
<bafoc> hdxx: do you see any errors when you run glxinfo?
<harry_> How do I change the system keyboard layout? I am using the Dvorak layout, which is fine, but at the login window, it is still using QWERTY
<hdxx> bafoc: no, only version of drvers etc..
* bafoc thanks tallman
<bafoc> hdxx: hmm, ok
<AnxiousCo> Hi. I have an HP Deskject 3820. It took me awhile to finally get it not to say "printer error" when I was trying to print, but now it accepts the job and just doesn't print it. I even tried cancelling all the jobs and just printing a test page; no avail. Can someone point me in the correct direction?
<hdxx> opensource drivers freeze all the time, fglrx only when i want play games
<robokop> i have the dapper live cd, and now i want to install it without x, is there a boot option for?
<AmaroqWolf> tallman: I believe I did. I installed all of the packages that the ubuntuguide suggested.
<bafoc> AnxiousCo: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184838
<tallman> <harry_> sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<AnxiousCo> thank you, I will check that out
<tallman> <AmaroqWolf> why you need windoze media player?
<bafoc> AnxiousCo: your welcom
<bafoc> AnxiousCo: your welcome
<AnxiousCo> I don't know how that slipped me, I guess I just suck at keywords :-\
* bafoc can't spell today... or any other day
<tallman> <AmaroqWolf> try gxine or xine-ui or mplayer
<finalbeta> <AmaroqWolf> why you need windoze media player? << Just use WMP for 10 minutes and you know why you need it ;)
<AmaroqWolf> tallman: I was going to install windows media player because I couldn't get wmv working.
<tallman> it works for
<robokop> AmaroqWolf: or vlc
<tallman> me
<bafoc> AnxiousCo: google is the bible all things linux... getting the keywords... just type them in as you see the issue.. google will usually do the reset
<bafoc> rest
<harry_> Then what? xorg.conf is a blank file
<AnxiousCo> thank you
<bafoc> harry_: try Xorg -configure
<tallman> <harry_> it shouldn't be a blank one
<Jackthelad> anyone know a good program that will display the files in my desktop directory as files on the actual desktop?
<bafoc> harry_:  then follow what it says to do
<tallman> <harry_> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robokop> harry_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file you need to edit
<bafoc> tallman: I wonder if that does the same thing as Xorg -configure :-)
<Shaba1> ok folks
<tallman> =)
<robokop> i have the dapper live cd, and now i want to install it without x, is there a boot option for?
<cfactor> bafoc: no, it doesn't.
<bafoc> tallman: which I have used for years before using ubuntu or debian
<Shaba1> does the ubuntu install cd image come with a partioner program
<bafoc> cfactor: what else is it doing then?
<Shaba1> tht will let you RECOVER the space taken up by ubuntu and put it back for use in windows?
<robokop> Shaba1: try parted
<Shaba1> Without it being s seperate logical disk drive that is
<_Hummin> anyone got a deb pkg for kiba dock ?
<_Hummin> 32bit
<cfactor> Xorg -configure tries to autoconfigure everything.  dpkg-reconfigure method shows menu options for various things.
<AnxiousCo> hmm, would I have to restart my machine to get the printer to work after enabling 'detect LAN printer'?
<c0nv1ct> Shaba1: windows can recover it yourself, if you choose to uninstall ubuntu
<bafoc> cfactor: so will the dpkg way replace the video driver line too?
<bafoc> cfactor: just wondering about that command, never used it... always use the Xorg command because I know it works...
<bafoc> :-)
<Shaba1> as the same drive letter
<c0nv1ct> Shaba1: it can be whatever drive letter you choose
<[H] 3b0R> hello, anyone here owning an HP Compaq nx6325?
<c0nv1ct> Shaba1: you arent expecting it to recover your actual data are you?
<DarkSider> IRC network, get channel for software support or chat wregistered with our channel bot X - irc.specialnet.org
<DarkSider> IRC network, get channel for software support or chat wregistered with our channel bot X - irc.specialnet.org
<DarkSider> IRC network, get channel for software support or chat wregistered with our channel bot X - irc.specialnet.org
<tallman> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Jackthelad> anyone know a good prog for showing files on the desktop that i can use under fluxbox
<harry_> Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"     What should I put instead of "us"
<harry_> "dvorak"?
<Shaba1> Convict
<Shaba1> what I a saying is this
<Shaba1> I would like to install unbutu to its own partition
<OldWorldMac> I just installed ubuntu on an old world mac (Blue imac G3). How do I enable "right click functionality" for a (the) single button mouse?
<Shaba1> but sometimes in the future I may need that space for windwos
<dumbnewbie> hello. does anyone know why grub shows me now 2 different ubuntus on my computer after i installed updates?
<bafoc> badvista.org - I love it
<variant> dumbnewbie: one is the old kernel
<variant> dumbnewbie: ignore it
<dumbnewbie> can i delete it?
<OldWorldMac> dumbnewbie did you do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Shaba1> so I would want to uninstall Ubuntu
<bafoc> dumbnewbie: those are just the kernel versions...
<c0nv1ct> Shaba1: windows can reformat the ubuntu partition at that point and make use of the extra space
<dumbnewbie> bafoc: nope, i pressed the red star
<Shaba1> then put back that space to windows xp's C drive
<Jackthelad> dumbnewbie: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<finalbeta> dumbnewbie: removing the older kernels from Synaptic will remove the grub entries, sudo apt-get autoclean might do the same, not sure about that though.
<hyper-cool> I'm trying to run the check.sh script that ATI gives out to check the xfree86 version but it says that the console is not owned
<Shaba1> not have it be a D drive
<hyper-cool> can onyone help me?
<finalbeta> Jackthelad: don't make him edit menu.lst
<tallman> <Jackthelad> rox-filer
<bafoc> dumbnewbie: those are just the kernel versions... from the upgrade, nothing to worry about..
<Shaba1> WITHOUT having to reformat C and reinstall windows
<c0nv1ct> Shaba1: you can make it a seperate drive in windows, you can mount it as a folder on your C drive, or you can extend the existing windows partition to use the rest of the space
<Jackthelad> tallman: thx
<Jackthelad> finalbeta: why not?
<robokop> Shaba1: you can install gparted for easy editting
<OldWorldMac> how do I use a one-button mouse?
<dcordes> OldWorldMac: get a two button one
<OldWorldMac> There seems to be no accessability option I can see
<crdlb> hyper-cool, are you trying to install the ati-drivers manually?
<variant> OldWorldMac: use it as a lassoo to collect a 3 button one.. :P
<dcordes> OldWorldMac: you can donate your old mac mouse for my hard work
<finalbeta> Jackthelad: because you remove the option from booting the kernel, but the kernel is still on the system. if you iuninstall the older kernels in Synaptic, it will edit grub for the user.
<c0nv1ct> Shaba1: i dont believe the built in partitioner in windows can extend ntfs partitions, but there are 3rd party ones that can
<bafoc> tallman: wow, just saw a screen shot of rox-filer... hmmm
<dumbnewbie> bafoc: well, i was kind of worried, because now i have more things in grub and my booting was disturbed
<tallman> <Jackthelad> try also idesk
<OldWorldMac> dcordes only option? really?
<finalbeta> Jackthelad: the end user should be editing grub if it's not needed.
<c0nv1ct> Shaba1: in windows xp that is, vista can resize ntfs
<dcordes> OldWorldMac: no there is still the lasso option!
<Andeh> I am back
<Andeh> anyone here who remembers me?
<hyper-cool> crdlb: i'm actually in gentoo becuase i couldn't get ubuntu to install. i don't know much of what i'm doing here so yeah i guess i'm doing it manually
<bafoc> dumbnewbie: disturbed? how
<Jackthelad> finalbeta: ok i see
<OldWorldMac> dcordes lasso?
<dcordes> Andeh: ah you the guy with fglrx right?
<pixi> you can edit grub at boot
<Andeh> Yes
<Shaba1> yep that is what I thought
<TSWoodV> Got install problems with an IBM Thinkpad R30 - during install of Breezy, error messages report that it complains about the CD-ROM.  Anyone out there successful with this?
<tallman> <bafoc> I had it out of box while on fluxbuntu
<Andeh> How come all yous still here lol
<Shaba1> like partition logic I hope
<Andeh> I went to have pizza
<dcordes> OldWorldMac: "<variant> OldWorldMac: use it as a lassoo to collect a 3 button one.. :P"
<c0nv1ct> Shaba1: yes, partition magic can
<Andeh> I managed to resize my partitions finally
<Andeh> partitionmagic is SLOW
<Andeh> took 1.3 hours
<bafoc> tallman: did you like it? looks kinda old school :-)
<dcordes> lol
<Chest> guys, how do you start/stop/restart inetd?
<OldWorldMac> dcordes ah, that explains the western theme at Fry's Electronics Palo Alto
<dumbnewbie> bafoc: well, i have xp also. so i changed the grub menu file so that xp would be default. and now it added two entries and some memtest was default
<crdlb> hyper-cool, the ati-drivers are in portage too (and if you need help go to #gentoo)
<OldWorldMac> dcordes thanks. I bet I can snag one from tech support
<dcordes> OldWorldMac: what's fry's...?
<Journeyman> anyone using the 7alpha?
<mariusz> root
<mariusz> mc
<hyper-cool> the people in gentoo are elitist and unhelpful
<mariusz> djd
<mariusz> siemka
<hyper-cool> in #gentoo
<mariusz> jest
<OldWorldMac> It is a place for Redmond addicts to give over their paychecks
<mariusz> kto??
<bafoc> dumbnewbie: ah ok, that's what grub does.. it keeps track of your kernel updates ( whichis good just incase 1 kernel doesn't work correctly) you can roll back to a working kernel
<Journeyman> I have another computer coming my way and I was thinking of sticking ubuntu 7 on it if it wasn't to unstable
<mariusz> zyjecie??
<mariusz> elo
<mariusz> elo
<mariusz> elo
<mariusz> hej
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dumbnewbie> so every time i update i will get more entries there?
<tallman> <bafoc> I did not...but I managed somehow to connect to internet and upgrade first to edgy, then to feisty
<bafoc> tallman: your using feisty? from an internet upgrade?
<bafoc> tallman: do you like it?
<bafoc> tallman: buggy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hyper-cool> crdlb: do you know hat i need to emerge to get them? thanks
<piglit> memtest86+ is giving error's does this mean i have to return the memory to the store?
<tallman> <bafoc> I've overexperimented with it and ruined the system
<Andeh> OK i am using the installer someone here linked me to, official ATI for linux
<bafoc> dumbnewbie: only if, when you run the update it installs a new kernel. If it does, there usually a good reason for it. Security issues, hardware support etc.
<AmaroqWolf> journeyman: I thought the newest ubuntu was 6.10. :P
<bafoc> tallman: hehe, sounds like stuff I do
<Andeh> THe last time i used this it wouldnt start X so i hope it doesnt repeat that lol
<tallman> <bafoc> buggy for me =)
<LjL> piglit: most likely
<crdlb> hyper-cool, ati-drivers (and if please go to #gentoo if you need help)
<LjL> piglit: it might also be due to your BIOS being set to wrong timings, so you might want to go to the BIOS setup and "load failsafe values" (or "optimal" values)
<Whitor> YOu guys MUST read this... hysterical - Why linux won't replace windows : http://talkback.zdnet.com/5208-12355-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=31199&messageID=579806&start=43
<dumbnewbie> bafoc: thanks. i'll just change the grub menu list again. make the first ubuntu default, then i'll have no problems with that again
<cfactor> woah, this channel moves waaay too fast.  bafoc: if no one answered your question while I was talking to my coworker, yes, it does replace the driver line.
<LjL> piglit: be careful doing that, though, as it will obviously wipe your current BIOS settings
<bafoc> AmaroqWolf: it is, for the stable release :-)
<LjL> !offtopic | Whitor
<ubotu> Whitor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AmaroqWolf> bafoc: ah
<tallman> <Whitor> so what? it replaced fro me =)
<Whitor> bah
<LjL> Whitor: (don't post it in -offtopic anyway, we've read it already ;P)
<Whitor> just readit
<hyper-cool> crdlb: thanks a lot. I tried #gentoo first but everyone actually refused to help
<Whitor> its funny
<Whitor> the user claims linux runs under windows
<LjL> Whitor: and still offtopic
<oopsy> hey, can anyone help me?
<bafoc> cfactor: no worries... wasn't a major issue for me. I was just trying to understand more of the ubuntu backend stuff :-)
<oopsy> im not getting an answer in the xubuntu channel
<LjL> Whitor, i know what it claims, and i agree it's funny, but it's just offtopic here
<Whitor> ubuntu is linux
<bafoc> cfactor: I'm from the redhat rpm world.. :-)
<crdlb> hyper-cool, there's a guide on the gentoo wiki
<piglit> LjL: so if i remove the new ram-module i will earase my bios settings?
<oopsy> can someone tell me what are the dependencies needed for build essential? (IN XUBUNTU)
<LjL> Whitor: and this is the Ubuntu *support* channel, not a generic channel where you talk about anything ubuntu related
<bafoc> Whitor: no, ubuntu is ubuntu, Linux is Linus ( the Kernel )
<LjL> piglit: hm, no, if you just remove the module but never go to the BIOS setup, it won't erase your BIOS settings
<Andeh> I have installed the ATI drivers, now i need to config them
<Whitor> symantics.... but yeah, its not realted to support, so I agree - off topic
<Whitor> duely noted
<tallman> <Whitor> so what, what if I claim that I am a bot, would you believe it?
<bafoc> http://www.linux.org/info/
<cfactor> bafoc: most of dpkg-reconfigure stuff tries to do configuration separate from whatever configuration feature the binary comes with.
<LjL> piglit: i'm just saying that, to make *sure* that the RAM module is actually bad, you should do that test in the BIOS first. but i think it's very likely that it's bad, so if it's convenient for you to just return it to the store, i wouldn't think twice - just tell them that memtest fails on it.
<Whitor> tallman: ??
<Whitor> your a bot ?
<LjL> piglit: you could also try reseating it (i.e. unplugging it and then plugging it back)
<bafoc> cfactor: ok cool - nice to have/know...
<Hammwell> on redhat I could do "service sshd restart" to restart a service like sshd or mysql ... is there an ubuntu equivalent to start/stop/restart services?
<Jackthelad> During the update it returned an error, i restarted and now my screen just goes blank, anyone know what i can do to get it back?
<bafoc> cfactor: thanks for the info....
<tallman> <Whitor>the user claims linux runs under window ...that what you wrote
<cfactor> bafoc: think of it as rpm's post section for the .spec file, but with configurable options.
<bafoc> tallman: linux can run under windows. Winlin
<Whitor> tallman: read the link... I never said I beleived it
<tallman> <Whitor> yes, I'm a bot =)
<harry_> So What's new in Feisty anyways?
<Whitor> a very intelligent bot
<Whitor> maybe ...
<bafoc> cfactor: ah, ok. sounds like dpkg has more post features after install tho...
<piglit> LjL: well i think i wont trust the new ram module annyways annymore afher 12 errors
<tallman> <Whitor>thanks, I never said you do
<cfactor> he's a Cylon!
<Hammwell> service sshd restart ... "service: command not found" ... doh!
<finalbeta> harry_: new gnome and newly updates on apps. + automatic codec installation and better crash reporting. That's about all the end user will notice.
<bafoc> Hammwell: the service command is on redhat,fedora based systems
<bafoc> :-)
<cfactor> ah ha!  Another redhat person!
<Hammwell> bafox: what does ubuntu use?
<piglit> LjL: so i think i'll return it tomorrow ..... and it isnt a bad brand ... its Kingston ...
<harry_> and the things they won't notice
<harry_> ?
<tallman> I'm a newbe in irc, using xchat now, how do I put quickly the nick of the person I want to chat to in front
<cfactor> just do /etc/init.d/whatever.
<LjL> piglit: bad RAM modules happen. often.
<LjL> !tab | tallman
<Whitor> tallman: usually tab
<ubotu> tallman: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bafoc> from whatI know /etc/init.d/"service name" start,stop,reload,restart etc"
<cfactor> the way redhat people used to do before they added the "service" command
<predaeus> Hammwell, try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<LightCatcher> I installed imwheel and it works in firefox, but not nautilus. How do I get it to work in nautilus?
<Hammwell> cfactor, bafoc, predaus: thx!
<peter77> hey, I've just installed Ubuntu dapper by accident (got my edgy and drake dvd mixed), do I just click software update to update to edgy?
<tallman> thanks =)
<bafoc> Hammwell: np, btw, i'm a fedora,redhat, centos guy
<bafoc> hehe
<finalbeta> !upgrade > peter77
<peter77> lol, I were going to install fedora again but it wasn't partitioning (and ubuntu supports all my hardware)
<fabio> olaa!
<Whitor> just type enough of the nick so your client can differentiate
<Hammwell> uh oh ... there is no sshd in /etc/init.d
<piglit> LjL: well thanx need to go now girlfriend doesnt like me to sit behind the PC when se feels nice-looking ....
<bafoc> distro's are distro's with some pro's and con's but linux is linux....
<Hammwell> but sshd is running because i'm connected via SSH!
<piglit> thanx bye bye
<cfactor> hammel: apt-get install openssh-server
<AnxiousCo> how do I enable the universe/multiverse repositories? I do not see 'Software properties" in 6.10
<LjL> !universe > AnxiousCo    (AnxiousCo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cfactor> sshd isn't installed by default
<Whitor> piglit: I don't like to sit in from of the pc when my gf is nice -looking
<LjL> AnxiousCo: you could just edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<apokryphos> AnxiousCo: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<LightCatcher> How do I get back and forward buttons to work in nautilus?
<LjL> AnxiousCo: don't know about the GUI, since i don't use GNOME... but it definitely should be there, in some form or another
<Whitor> AnxiousCo: System - Synaptics package manager - repositories
<Hammwell> cfactor ... but I did apt-get install ssh, and I'm actually logged in via ssh right now .. and just tyring to turn off direct root login (done in the config file now) and then restart it ... will see if apt-get install openssh-server adds the /etc/init.d thing.
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<bafoc> lol
<LjL> Hammwell: wait, you have sshd installed, but you don't have its script in /etc/init.d?
<foutrelis> Hammwell: /etc/init.d/ssh maybe?
<Chest>  guys, how do you start/stop/restart inetd?
<cfactor> foutrelis is right.
<Jetfighter> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Marupa> I'm trying to run alsaplayer through dmix, but I get this error:
<Jetfighter> Ehhhh
<kos-mos> hello, quick questions on using and about virtual machines. I was wondering if vmware is the program to do this with, and if it runs the operating system thats on a seperate partition and saves the changes?
<cfactor> a little unintuitive, but they just named it ssh
<Marupa> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1105:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.dmix_format'    Any ideas?
<Hammwell> ok will try what foutrelis said
<tallman> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<foutrelis> ^.^
<bafoc> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jetfighter> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Jetfighter> Ugh
<apokryphos> !investigate | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cfactor> seriously...  how do you guys keep track of all this volume in this channel?  IR IRS N00b
<bafoc> cool, could have used that about an hour ago
<Jetfighter> I'm not abusing...
<apokryphos> Jetfighter: you are.
<[Tuxedo] > Is anyone in here familiar with Samba ?
<Jetfighter> No, I'm being bugged to shit.
<Jetfighter> So stuff it, I am NOT abusing.
<LjL> cfactor: we try, we don't always succeed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> !language | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<finalbeta> !ask | [Tuxedo] 
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* bafoc says - oh boy here we go Yes - Samba
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<apokryphos> works too ;)
<cfactor> I should ask my irssi using friend, but he's offline until next week.
<peter77> has anyone managed to get Second Life working on ubuntu
<[Tuxedo] > I did ask the question. o.O
<LjL> peter77: yes
<LjL> !anyone | [Tuxedo] 
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cfactor> ask again.  I  missed it.
<bafoc> [Tuxedo]  what's the questions?
<[Tuxedo] > Fine.
<Hammwell> "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" worked and restarted it and now no more direct root login! :) thx guys
<peter77> I've tried but I get "Windows Creation Errors"
<[Tuxedo] > Who where knows how to configure Samaba
<bafoc> arrg typo again (number 10)
<[Tuxedo] > Samba, that is.
<foutrelis> Hammwell: nice ^.^
<finalbeta> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cfactor> just ask the samba related question, tux.
<bafoc> [Tuxedo]  check this out http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<finalbeta> Lol, Just ask your question Tux.
<cfactor> if nobody knows, you won't get a response.
<LjL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jetfighter> Is there a way to disable it so I don't need to enter "sudo" when I do certain commands? like instead of "sudo apt-get install _____" I can just "apt-get install _____"
<doug_> can you install lamp on an ubuntu desktop/
<apokryphos> Jetfighter: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<LjL> Jetfighter: no, but you can make aliases
<bafoc> Yes, sudo su -
<foutrelis> doug_: Yes
<tallman> doug_, yes
<finalbeta> doug_: ofcource
<LjL> Jetfighter: try typing  alias inst="sudo apt-get install"
<apokryphos> bafoc: please don't advise that; advise sudo -i instead.
<AnxiousCo> why does "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse" not work??
<[Tuxedo] > Jetfighter: try using just su and logging in as root :)
<doug_> how?
<jrib> !lamp | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LjL> Jetfighter: then try typing  inst something 
<bafoc> apokryphos: ok
<foutrelis> doug_: my way is: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin
<Jetfighter> LjL, come again? :P
<Jetfighter> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AnxiousCo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse is not for version 6.10 is it? how do I do this in 6.10?
<apokryphos> Jetfighter: stop abusing the bot; I won't tell you again.
<doug_> thanks
<LjL> Jetfighter: err, i don't know how else to put it. type  alias inst = "sudo apt-get install" , then type  inst somepackage , where "somepackage" is any package you like. you'll still be asked for a password... but no need to type sudo
<foutrelis> doug_: If you install mysql don't forget to change its root password which is set to (blank) by default.
<HowlingMad> does anybody know what clock and nav bar at the bottom of this vid is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ plz ?
<AnxiousCo> ugh it is such a hassle to set up the most basic things!
<tallman> !mesa
<Hammwell> foutrelis: whats the way to change the mysql root password?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* AnxiousCo pulls out his hair
<Jetfighter> LjL, I figured it out already :P But, I installed lamp, where do I put files so I can go to http://localhost in a browser and view it?
<c0nv1ct> AnxiousCo: its actually very simple, its just different
<foutrelis> Hammwell: I do it through phpmyadmin. But there is also a command prompt way
<cfactor> Hammwell: read the documentation on mysql.com.  It's very good.
<apokryphos> HowlingMad: it's cairo-clock
<foutrelis> Hammwell: cfactor is right :)
<cfactor> and not that difficult to read
<finalbeta> Jetfighter: look under /var
<Hammwell> ok will do. just thoguht I'd ask since I have to do the same stuff doug will hehe.
<apokryphos> HowlingMad: not sure where you get it from; possibly the beryl repository.
<Hammwell> thx
<AnxiousCo> I have been spending hours and days trying to just get a printer job to work... very differnt >:(
<tallman> POstgesql is better then mysql :P
<Jetfighter> finalbeta, huh?
<cfactor> there's a section on locking down the installation, including disabling the test account.
<peter77> Is AIGLX included with Edgy?
<finalbeta> Jetfighter: the web dir for apache will be somewhere under /var, can't remember the exact structure for ubuntu.
<HowlingMad> thnx what about the mac like bar at the bottom
<Andeh> I am back yet again
* bafoc says it's in /var/www/html
<Andeh> But using a stupid restore technique my mistakes are erased each time
<Jetfighter> Says var is a directory :P
<tallman> peter77, you have to install it
<Kronuz> hello
<cheeseboy> how do i run multiple x servers?
<apokryphos> HowlingMad: looks like kiba-dock
<bafoc> Jetfighter: you place your webpages in /var/www/html
<Kronuz> hey, how can I run a command or a couple commands for each file in a directory in linux?
<peter77> k, I have a intel chipset, will AIGLX work?
<finalbeta> peter77: it's not enabled by default, this is a Feisty spec, next version : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/accelerated-x
<apokryphos> Kronuz: like?
<cfactor> Kronuz: man xargs
<H264> Hey
<cfactor> also man find.
<Kronuz> in the shell, I meant
<neopsyche> hi .. when installing LTS 6.10.. how does someone installi it from live cd?
<tallman> hey
<Andeh> Now, i am trying to install ATI drivers. Every time i do so using aticonfig it messes up xorg.conf
<Andeh> So, what do i have to do? Aticonfig just messes it up and thats the only thing i know how to do?
<Andeh> any help?
<tallman> have to sleep...
<finalbeta> neopsyche: boot from the cd, and click the install icon on the desktop.
<H264> oh, Hi tallman :)
<Kronuz> say I have a whole bunch of files and I want to run two commands for each (with the filename as an argument of those commands)
<[Tuxedo] > Andeh have you tried the radeon drivers yet?
<cfactor> every command-line warriors should learn find and xargs.
<Andeh> YES
<apokryphos> !msg | HowlingMad
<ubotu> HowlingMad: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<H264> I would imagine...
<Andeh> It installs and tells me to use aticonfig, aticonfig messes it up
<Andeh> so what do i do?
<bafoc> cfactor: I Totally agree
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> thanks finalbet
<neopsyche> same for kubuntu?
<H264> how do I install GRUB onto another partition?
<Andeh> All i am trying to do is install beryl,
<Kronuz> also, I was trying to do something like: sudo echo "something" > in_restricted_directory
<[H] 3b0R> hello, anyone here owning an HP Compaq nx6325?
<[Tuxedo] > aticonfig-- initial turns your drivers back to fglrx as far as I know
<[Tuxedo] > Hold on a sec, I'll grab you a link :)
<finalbeta> Andeh: make sure your card is supported by the fglrx drivers. Else it will always fail.
<neopsyche> and which is better?/// kde or gnome
<Kronuz> but by the time it gets to the '>' it's already a non privileged user
<Mena> Why ext3 file system dont use or enable utf8 support ???
<neopsyche> and whats the diffrence kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Xubu4u> I am a teacher and recently got Ubuntu on (near) all my computers, mac and PC. How do I make a log on that has no internet access?
<Andeh> It is, according to people who were in this room 4 hours ago when i first asked >_>
<Xubu4u> ubuntu = gnome Kubuntu = KDE
<Kronuz> (so it can't write to the restricted directory...
<[Tuxedo] > oh, the forums are offline
<neopsyche> ok.. which gui chows more processing?
<[Tuxedo] > :(
<bafoc> Andeh: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<neopsyche> or both same.
<Kronuz> apokryphos, it's more of a *nix my questions
<Andeh> XFCE is the lightest one
<cheeseboy>  how do i run multiple x servers?
<Andeh> the lightest gui
<cfactor> Kronuz: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -n1 -0 mycommand
<Andeh> thanks bafoc
<neopsyche> is kde ok?
<cfactor> that'll run mycommand <filename>
<finalbeta> neopsyche: KDE gives you more config options and clutter, GNOME less options, more simple and sane.
<bafoc> Andeh: your welcome
<cfactor> on all files.
<Xubu4u> neopsyche: are you looking for the lightest weight / memory efficient desktop?
<Andeh> But its exactly those commands that mess it.
<neopsyche> which is lighter .. kde or gnome?
<H264> xfce
<bafoc> Andeh: hmmm
<cfactor> fluxbox!!!!
<H264> CommandLine!
<H264> :P
<cfactor> screen!
<Andeh> XFCE is the lightest gui nepshyche
<neopsyche> memory efficient yes.. im running old OLD hardware .. but want to run streaming video server.. yes sad i know .. but im still looking to get better hardware ... got a tv card today.
<neopsyche> xfce... hmm
<bafoc> Andeh: Nvidia :-) would be my suggestion. Much, much better support under linux
<neopsyche> I only have like 196 mb ram'
<Kronuz> cfactor, does that need a list of files separated by spaces?
<cfactor> correction: XFCE is the lightest gui ENVIRONMENT
<cheeseboy>  how do i run multiple x servers?
<Andeh> Yes but i am on a laptop :-(
<Kronuz> (xargs that is)
<Xubu4u> neopsyche You want Xcfe, it was built for light weight. either get Xubuntu instller, or just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop then change your session settings
<neopsyche> ok.
<H264> I have xfce installed on my 475Hz with 128MB ram...
<Xubu4u> cheeseboy you don't. you start a new session
<H264> runs quite nicely
<neopsyche> but im installing kubuntu from start now .. from live cd
<cfactor> Kornuz: the command I sent you will automatically parse all files within the directory (and subdirectory) and run it once for each file.
<neopsyche> theres no other way to do it is there?
<dager> neopsyche, if you feel more comfortable in a minimalist setting, you could try openbox or fluxbox
<bafoc> cheeseboy: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/7496-multiple-x-servers.html
<cheeseboy> Xubu4u i want one x on mt monitor and one on my tv
<mojo> hi.  i have a wirless g usb adaptor (unsupported sis chipset) and have been looking into ndiswrapper, but i wonder... does ndiswrapper work for usb attached nics?  or is it just for pci?
<Andeh> So whats the best, easiest fastest way to install beryl? Under fedora it's "click, click, click click, click" and done. Ubuntu seems more... tedious
<jrib> !beryl | Andeh
<ferronica> i have HP 1400 Printer and ubuntu 6.06 LTS at the time of printing how do i use print quality like Fast, Fast normal, Normal, Draft????
<ubotu> Andeh: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Andeh> thats all i want to do but the guides dont work
<Xubu4u> cheeseboy you mean you want to use a dual monitor setting?
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> im in kde live
<fabio> ayuda me dice error no puede escribir esta carpeta
<neopsyche> would it be better perhaps to install suse?
<bafoc> Andeh: I just did apt-get install beryl and I was up and running in minutes... ( nvidia card tho)
<fabio> i kero cambiar los skins de mi ubuntu
<ferronica> like as we get options in windows
<Andeh> lol ok
<jrib> !es | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Andeh> Did you already have your proper drivers installed bafoc?
<peter77> gksu "update-manager -c"  isn't finding any distro updates?
<Kronuz> cfactor, how could I strip the extension from the filenames (as to use it stripped in the xargs command)
<Xubu4u> neopsyche Just open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" for the lightest weight well supported (LTS3yr) with great application support
<bafoc> Andeh: Yes, but I wanted the latest from Nvidia so I downloaded them, and installed, and everything just worked
<TechnoFrood> Can anyone help with a pxe netboot problem?
<H264> how do I tell grub to install on partition#4?
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: what's up
<Andeh> aaaagh
<gumby600m> What environment variable controls where linux looks for include files (i.e. what points to /usr/include)???
<TechnoFrood> I'm trying to set up a ubunut netboot install server
<bassir> Hi all. When I open Synaptic I get the following error:
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: ok
<Andeh> Where do i get PROPER, WORKING, NON STUPID ati drivers? All the official ones require you to run aticonfig which MESSES EVERYTHING UP!!
<TechnoFrood> It grabs the pxelinux.0 fine
<bassir> When I open synaptic I get :E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<neopsyche> yeah .. i would type that if the pc was on the internet
<bassir> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<neopsyche> but it isnt yet
<Xubu4u> cheeseboy If you are trying to get two monitors to work together on one computer, I have a lot of experience and would be happy to help, if that is what you are trying to do
<neopsyche> im using xp on laptop
<neopsyche> to chat here
<PiNE> my music player [rhythmbox]  has been freezing up lately when it is loading the music... what is causing it?... how do i prevent it?
<Jrabbit> my sound odesn't work.
<dager> Andeh, I find that the open-source "radeon" driver works very well
<TechnoFrood> It just won't grab the default bootoptions
<neopsyche> while i try to setup in other room linux
<Andeh> Lovely, dager, link please?
<TechnoFrood> in pxelinux.cfg
<riaal> evening, Im having some problems. I removed restricted modules and my graphic stoped working!! I reinstalled one (uname -r) whit aptitude but its not working again!?S
<Jrabbit> I can't restart Alsa
<dager> Andeh, it should come with X
<finalbeta> neopsyche: try to use less enters, it makes it hard to follow the conversations in a high volume channel like this.
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: what does your default file have? can you paste it to pastebin.com and send me the link
<Andeh> So its running now?
<Andeh> Yay
<ferronica> i have HP 1400 Printer and ubuntu 6.06 LTS at the time of printing how do i use print quality like Fast, Fast normal, Normal, Draft????
<Andeh> that means i dont have to install anything extra right dager?
<neopsyche> ok
<dager> I'm at work right now, but if not, check for an "ati-video" package or something
<H264> how do I tell grub to install on partition#4 that is my Ubuntu install?
<Andeh> Cause its already running FULL MONITOR, FULL SPEED, and everything else that shouldnt happen without drivers!
<dager> Andeh, should be.. just edit your xorg.conf accordingly to use "radeon"
<Andeh> I'll post it on pastebin, could you edit it for me? Im crap at xorg
<bassir> Is there a linux distribution that is actually easy enough to install/uninstall things in?
<dager> Andeh, sure
<Andeh> Thanks!
<bafoc> !ubuntu | bassir
<ubotu> bassir: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<iamtheobject> bassir:  ubuntu!
<Xubu4u> andeh this sounds like a case of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<finalbeta> !synaptic | bassir
<ubotu> bassir: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<c0nv1ct> bassir: it doesnt get much easier than ubuntu
<alephant> I must not understand how arp works!
<finalbeta> Thats a GUI way to install applications bassir
<albytrott> hello. i am trying to install ubuntu dektop on my old sony vaio Z600NEK, i downloaded the latest ISO, burned it at 4x speed but its still hanging at "Uncompresing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<albytrott> any ideas?
<RabidSnail> Has anybody gotten 1080i output over vga to an HDTV?
<alephant> How can it be... that ``arp -n'' reports an entry, but ``arp -d <entry>'' claims "no ARP entry for <entry>
<alephant> ?
<bassir> <ubotu>, too bad I can't open Synaptic, I get this:E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<bassir> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Xubu4u> albytrott how long did you let it run?
<alephant> What the heck is going on?
<Andeh> dager: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10656/
<bafoc> RabidSnail: what graphic card do you have?
<cvk77> where is the right place to enable ls' colour support? i expected some commented lines in /etc/bash.bashrc but couldn't find any...
<fabio> i need change my ubuntu skin but i cant paste a folder in skins folder :(
<neopsyche> I just found 5.10 on my hdisk this will probably be easier to install than .. 6.10 right
<Andeh> Any other crappy mistakes you find telll me please lol
<RabidSnail> bafoc: VIA cle266
<dager> Andeh, allright, gimme a few minutes to look at it
<Andeh> fabio, whatever it is, sudo it
<Andeh> Thanks
<Xubu4u> albytrott I just installed Xubuntu on an oldworld mac, and it took 2 hours for the last part at 85% that only said "Please wait"
<dager> Andeh, are you on edgy or dapper?
<fabio> ?
<Andeh> 6.10
<bafoc> cvk77: /home/username/.bashrc look for color
<Andeh> i upgraded today
<bassir> Is there a way to uninstall Virtualbox?
<cfactor> albytrott: I'd first google "vaio Z600NEK linux" and see what kind of kernel issues are there.
<Andeh> edgy th
<[Tuxedo] > Andeh: There is a great script by Waappu on the Ubuntu forums if you can get to it or find them, it auto-installs beryl and setups up the drivers itself, radeon and fglrx
<Xubu4u> bassir how did you install it?
<Andeh> WOW
<c0nv1ct> bassir: use apt-get to remove it
<bassir> If I installed Virtual box via command line how would I go about uninstalling it
<Andeh> Ok
<albytrott> Xubu4u, been stuck like that for about 1hour
<Andeh> do you have a direct link to the thread [Tuxedo] ??
<bafoc> RabidSnail: cle266, video card? never heard of it... it has an HD decoder?
<Xubu4u> bassir apt-get?
<bassir> Yes
<albytrott> Xubu4u, been stuck like that for about 1hour
<finalbeta> bassir: sudo aptitude remove packagename
<dager> Andeh, apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<[Tuxedo] > Andeh I think the forums are down right now, won't display for me.
<cvk77> bafoc: thanks, but i want to enable the colours system-wide, not per user
<finalbeta> bassir: but that's a weird error, I don't know that package
<bassir> I don't know the "package" name
<TechnoFrood> bafoc: http://pastebin.com/900172
<bassir> It's a program that allows you to run windows in a window in Ubuntu
<Andeh> Forums work for me
<bassir> but I found out it's useless
<Andeh> www.ubuntuforums.org
<[Tuxedo] > Andeh Found it! :)http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338771&highlight=waappu+script
<neopsyche> wierd.. doesnt 5.10 need only 128 mb to run
<[Tuxedo] > It had just given me a forums down message before :p
<riaal> please, I removed restricted-modules and my Radion X800 GTO stoped working, when I reinstall it nothing happens, anyone?
<finalbeta> bassir: wine , but that one works good for some apps.
<Andeh> TY!
<peter77> ahh I'm falling for ubuntu, noooooooooo
<neopsyche> and 6.10 like . .. at least 256?
<Xubu4u> albytrott for that particular part, if oyu don't need the machine, if you can, give it a day. I did a lot of installs recently on many different old computers, and that wasn't a place it died, but it always took several hours
<RabidSnail> bafoc: It has an mpeg decoder but only at 1024x1024. It can output the required resolution, though.
<coffeegrindah> hello guys, I''m trying to figure out why after a fresh insall gnome is crashing, first time it loads, i loose my mouse cursor and then followed by gnome crashing, then when loging in again i get the "detected another panel running" error.. I haven't done ANYTHNG since i installed
<[Tuxedo] > If you have XGL installed, you need to remove it first
<albytrott> OKI I will leave it overnight
<[Tuxedo] > coffeegrindah do you have a motherboard display port?
<Xubu4u> albytrott namely, a mac G3, and a Dell Optiplex G1. they run great... once installed
<gotgenes> Is there a GNOME tool for diffs like Kompare or Kdiff3?
<coffeegrindah> tuxedo: disabled by bios
<Andeh> Me? i dont have XGL
<neopsyche> How do i install Kubuntu? thers no icon on screen?
<neopsyche> and my mouse isnt working
<riaal> seriosly, Im dying here, anyone? how to get my Radion X800gto back up and running? (removed restricted modules)
<dager> Andeh, while im looking at this, do you want just the drivers, or setup to run beryl/compiz as well?
<[Tuxedo] > riaal sudo apt-get install fglrx
<neopsyche> Gnome or KDE which is less intense on GFX?
<finalbeta> coffeegrindah: I can't give you a good solution. But renaming the .gnome*** dirs in your home dir are very likely to solve it.
<Xubu4u> riaal you need the restricted modules...
<chris2077> I have downloaded something in the games section of the repos called GFCE NES Emulator, how does it work?
<riaal> Xubu4u: I reinstalled them but nothing happens
<coffeegrindah> finalbeta, at this point anything is worth it
<riaal> [Tuxedo] : cheers
<Xubu4u> riaal run "sudo debconf"
<Andeh> I am using the script now!
<bafoc> what's up with pastebin... soooo slowww
<Xubu4u> riaal I am assuming here that is is an xorg.conf issue
<Andeh> The auto beryl install thng
<[Tuxedo] > bafoc it's always that way :p
<bafoc> hehe
<Andeh> its currently UPDATING SYSTEM
<Andeh> very detailed eh?
<bassir> You know how in Macs when you press F9 it gives you a window selection thing, how do I do it in Ubuntu?
<bafoc> thx Tux
<[Tuxedo] > Andeh it works pretty sweetly, only took a few edits of xorg for me to fix it, because I had already screwed with it so much :p
<finalbeta> coffeegrindah: remove or delete .gnome .gnome2 .gnome_private .gnome2_private You will lose custom GNOME settings, and it might not be needed to remove them all. But I can't know where it's going wrong exactly.
<Xubu4u> Anyone know how to disable internet access for a single user in ubuntu?
<finalbeta> coffeegrindah: I mean rename or remove :p
<cvk77> bassir: what window selection thing?
<neopsyche> pull the plug on internet? ;-) just kidding
<riaal> Xubu4u: Debconf wants arguments
<Xubu4u> neopsyche that is actually what I have been doing sometimes
<bassir> expose, <cvk77> http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/expose/
<cvk77> bassir: take a look at beryl
<coffeegrindah> umm this is gonna sound dumb but whats the string to delete all files, so far i remember rm .gnom*  (something)
<Andeh> I am curious, how long average would the beryl install take?
<bafoc> cvk77: you could always copy .bashrc to /etc/bashrc and then .bash_profile would read it
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help me configure Samba?
<dager> Andeh, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10659/
<Xubu4u> riaal hmm... private chat?
<bassir> How do I install Beryl? <cvk77>?
<[Tuxedo] > Andeh it depends on your computer, my install took almost seconds.
<RabidSnail> coffegrindah: rm -R *
<jrib> coffeegrindah: you want to delete all the file on your hard drive?
<dager> Andeh, that's setup to use Beryl as well
<bafoc> cvsk77: that would make it global
<[Tuxedo] > bassir www.beryl-project.org
<dager> Andeh, just be sure to install the "xserver-xorg-video-ati" package beforehand
<finalbeta> coffeegrindah: just rename the dir using the move command mv
<bassir> <[Tuxedo] >: What do I download?
<cvk77> bafoc: i just copied the alias into bash.bashrc works now
<jinho> hi Iv tried to install the NVIDIA drivers using various methods, including via ENVY but upon restarting have always come to a black screen (not even a splash screen)- Im using 6800 gt and wondering if anyone has had this problem as well- thanks
<bafoc> ah yup, that too
<bafoc> :0-)
<[Tuxedo] > jinho sounds like a problem in xorg.conf?
<thcmonkey> can changing your screen res be made any easier than changing xorg.conf?
<cvk77> bassir: there's an installation guide somewhere, wait I sec, I#ll ook it up
<zukero> hi
<RabidSnail> Does anybody know how to set up a modeline in xorg.conf?
<riaal> Xubu4u: sure
<Kwlopaido> jinho , i had this problem
<crdlb> thcmonkey, system->prefs->display
<zukero> i'm having troubles with gnome-settings-daemon
<jinho> Kwlopaido: how'd u get over it?
<zukero> it crashes on startup
* coffeegrindah crosses fingers
<[Tuxedo] > thcmonkey System -> Pref-> Screen Resolutions
<cvk77> bassir: do you happen to have an nvidia card?
<Kwlopaido> I just tried many times
<Kwlopaido> to do the process
<bafoc> RabidSnail: Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync
<Kwlopaido> many times
<thcmonkey> crdlb: and [Tuxedo] : only gives you a couple of options
<Kwlopaido> with automatix.easy ubuntu and manually
<foutrelis> Kwlopaido's nick is NOT nice. It is swearing in greek :(
<RabidSnail> bafoc: does that go in the displays section?
<crdlb> thcmonkey, then you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and add more
<jinho> Kwlopaido: so do u have any suggestions?
<foutrelis> Kwlopaido: Please change your nickname
<Kwlopaido> and some day....
<bafoc> RabidSnail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ubunta> can someone help me , how do we remove python key Ring?
<Kwlopaido> the drivers just installed
<Kwlopaido> (no)
<bassir> <cvk77>, I use an ATI 7000
<bafoc> google - Xorg modeline example  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<jinho> ok...then that was pointless
<Kwlopaido> dont know y!
<foutrelis> !ops | Kwlopaido's nick is NOT nice. It is swearing in greek
<ubotu> Kwlopaido's nick is NOT nice. It is swearing in greek: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Kwlopaido> Kwlopaido=asshole
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@athedsl-249279.otenet.gr]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cvk77> bassir: this might help you: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<foutrelis> exactly
<bafoc> lmao
<bafoc> that was funny
<foutrelis> thanks ompaul ^.^
<coffeegrindah> ok even after deleting the .gnome entries the error returns
<cvk77> bassir: it's probably a bit more complicated than you might have expected, but the results are worth it ;)
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help configuring Samba?
<H264> how do I tell grub to install on partition#4 that is my Ubuntu install?
<bassir> Guys, what is "dpkg --configure -a"?
<bafoc> [Tuxedo] : google samba examples - http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/
<finalbeta> for crying out load, what do you need done [Tuxedo]  , ask the specific question and if someone knows they might even answer.
<zukero> what package is "/usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon" coming from ?
<cvk77> bassir: type "man dpkg"
<jinho> is it possible to turn kubuntu back into good ole ubuntu or is there some fundamental difference between the two?
<ompaul> bassir, how to sort out proplems - type it as "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jrib> zukero: dpkg -S /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon
<Trixsey> You guys know of any tutorial to configure tinyproxy? Can't get it to accept connections
<zukero> thx jrib
<bafoc> H264: google - install grub on different partiton - http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-faq.en.html
<cvk77> jinho: as far as i know kubuntu is just ubuntu + kde, so there should be no difference at all
<ubunta> anyoneeeeee can help me?
<bafoc> hmm, rtfm
<H264> :)
<bafoc> :-)
<Aw0L> how can I install ubuntu-server with sata + raid support?
<ubunta> the python has key Ring password, how do i remove it
<bassir> <onpaul>, when I type it in the command because Synaptic tells me to, it says :dpkg --configure -a
<rmulliga> Hello, I was wondering what the scope of the gnome-settings-daemon was. Does it take the place of ~/.XDefaults and ~/.Xresources ?
<bassir> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<ubuntu> hay all having some issues with my ubuntu and running off a live cd at the moment.. is there a option i can put in grub to give me a console based login
<cvk77> bassir: you forgot to "sudo"
<cvk77> bassir: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<rmulliga> ubuntu: try ctrl-alt f1
<ompaul> bassir, that is because some packages are not installed correctly
<cvk77> bassir: "sudo" allows you to execute commands with administrator (= super user) privileges
<riaal> is it possible to run 1600x1050 whith analog cable?
<finalbeta> jrib: I'm trying to find it, but it must be part of the meta package ubuntu-desktop, perhaps you can find it as a sub of http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/metapackages/ubuntu-desktop
<mutalisk> where is /usr/sbin added to the path for an sudo user?
<ubuntu> rmulliga by that point its allready to late.. i am having issues with nvidia drivers, and i get a half matrix looking screen, and it doesn't respond to keyboard...
<jrib> finalbeta: find what?
<Bi||aBong> how i can get best perfomance in kde?
<Stormx2> What are the limitations of stuff in "Startup programs" in "Sessions"? Can I enter a command like " amixer -c 0 sset Line cap" in there and expect it to work?
<jrib> Stormx2: I would expect it to work
<finalbeta> jrib: never mind, seems I messed up.
<Bi||aBong> when i open a program it take since 4  or more seconds
<rmulliga> ubuntu: why not go into tty1 as I said then login blind and do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<keyser_soze> i'm having a lot of trouble with fonts... I had the MS core fonts working, but wanted to add other truetype fonts... i copied all to /home/USER/.fonts and sudo fc-cache -fv... now the core fonts don't work, and neither do the truetypes... i just get boxes.  any ideas?
<bassir> Is there a way to manually uninstall something?
<ubuntu> becasue i can't get into tty1
<bassir> This Package is driving me crazy
<Stormx2> bassir: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Stormx2> bassir: Unless you installed some other way...
<slvmchn> how do i see how fast my processor is running
<rmulliga> ubuntu: oh sorry I didn't see the doesn't respond to keyboard.
<crdlb> slvmchn, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ubuntu> hehe no problem
<cvk77> slvmchn: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bassir> It gives me this:sudo apt-get install libxalan110 libxerces27
<IcemanV9> slvmchn: time it with your watch ;) nah, just type cat /proc/cpuinfo as others said
<bassir> with the following result E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Stormx2> jrib: What about gnome application launchers? Can I set them in a chain?
<ompaul> bassir, you must do what I said eariler
<AlphaRomeo> hi, ubuntu.com is now running on Drupal CMS, but what did it run on before?
<jrib> Stormx2: what do you mean by "chain"?
<Stormx2> jrib: Like uh... "amixer -c 0 sset Line cap && vlc"
<bassir> I am trying to uninstall Virtualbox but it keeps "aborting"
<jrib> Stormx2: yes, I'm pretty sure you can do that... just try :)
<harry_> is it possible to get gedit for windoze? My friend saw it but can't install linux because he needs to run games an his harddrive is not big enough for dualbooting
<foutrelis> AlphaRomeo: They were running on Drupal before too, I think
<ubuntu> ok i think i fixed my problem. i change disabled the nvidia drivers *Switched back to nv* in Xorg...
<bafoc> harry_: google gedit for windows  - http://www.tucows.com/preview/9254
<cthulu> Hi there! =)))
<cvk77> harry_: why would one want to use gedit? there are plenty great texteditors running natively on windoze
<RabidSnail> harry_: notepad++ is a good one
<lostcauz> I was hoping to try out this inferior OS but I cant get online or even connect to my wireless network with it so I reckon I'll delete it
<eck> cvk77: because gedit is better :-)
<foutrelis> cvk77: notepad++ rules
<foutrelis> RabidSnail: ^.^
<bafoc> all: vim is the best
<cvk77> bafoc: ack
<Stormx2> bafoc: not here.
<zukero> foutrelis, does n++ runs in ubuntu ?
<eck> haha, actually i am the biggest vim junkie you've ever seen
<keyser_soze> i'm having a lot of trouble with fonts... I had the MS core fonts working, but wanted to add other truetype fonts... i copied all to /home/USER/.fonts and sudo fc-cache -fv... now the core fonts don't work, and neither do the truetypes... i just get boxes.  any ideas?
<bafoc> yeah, I know... but.. it really is the best
<coffeegrindah> ok this panel thing is kinda annoying now
<foutrelis> zukero: I have not come across a linux version of np++ yet :(
* bafoc thinks eck knows the truth :-)
<zukero> neither do I....
<zukero> don't want to use wine for it though
<Aw0L> I'm trying to install ubuntu server with a couple of hot pluggable sata drives - but ubuntu isn't detecting the controller drivers - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Stormx2> keyser_soze: Why didn't you leave them in .fonts? That would have worked fine...
<finalbeta> coffeegrindah: it didn't work? That's impossible :p
<cvk77> vim rules, once you get used to it. i even use gvim at work on my windows box
<foutrelis> zukero: gedit is pretty nice too
<bassir> It tells me to reinstall a program because it's in a bad "state" but when I try to it tells me :E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<bassir> This is getting really frustrating
<coffeegrindah> I've just removed gnome-panel and ubuntu-desktop / rebooted and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop..
<coffeegrindah> failed
<zorglu_>  q. im installing lighttpd 1.5.0 from source, and i remember there is a page not to crash the whole .deb system when installing stuff from source. anybody remember what it is ?
<zukero> foutrelis, yeah, but not as nice as n++
<Stormx2> !info virtualbox
<neopsyche> ok .. im installing 5.10 because its easy.. and only requires 64mb ram as opposed to 256!
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<zukero> foutrelis, just nice enough not to make me use wine to run n++
<zukero> :)
<jrib> !compiling | zukero , you know lighttpd is in the repos?
<ubotu> zukero , you know lighttpd is in the repos?: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<foutrelis> lol :)
<eck> vi will definitely warp your mind... you know you've been using it so much when you get confused when hitting 'j' in applications actually inserts the letter j
<keyser_soze> Stormx2: I did that, that's where they are. they're just not caching... I can't even open them in a font viewer
<RabidSnail> zukero: maybe under wine, but i'd just use gedit or gvim
<bafoc> eck: lol
<zorglu_> Stormx2: they got .deb just find the repository
<zukero> what's lighttpd ?
<finalbeta> coffeegrindah: reinstalling unless using --purge does not remove configuration files. so that's not sure to help then.
<foutrelis> zukero: A web server
<RabidSnail> zukero: a lightweight web server
<Stormx2> zorglu_: Why do they need the repo? dpkg -i will do it surely?
<zorglu_> hehe
<zukero> so why should I need it ?
<Stormx2> keyser_soze: Eek. Post a topic on ubuntuforums.org ?
<zorglu_> jrib: it was for me i guess:)
<foutrelis> zukero: Since it's not the easiest thing to install and configure I vote for apache :P
<bafoc> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cvk77> eck: who needs that damn j key anyway?
* foutrelis apt-gets hmmm vim?
<bassir> Can I uninstall a package from the file system? Like windows's program folders?
<jrib> zorglu_: yeah, I only type one letter. sorry zukero
<coffeegrindah> hmm.. well lets try that then
<zukero> jrib, np
<zorglu_> jrib: but i got the stuff compiled without issue. im just looking for a tool which is putting my './configure install' in the apt-get database
<zorglu_> jrib: i remember there is one, i just dont remember the name :)
<dst3> hi can someone tell me how to edit gdm.conf to make the regular graphical login screen come up instead of the current remote login screen.  thanks
<jrib> zorglu_: that page will tell you (should tell you?) about checkinstall
<finalbeta> bassir: the question has been answered 15 times now.
<zorglu_> jrib: checkinstall!:)
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<cvk77> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dst3> if no one knows then please give me a direction to head-in as i've been locked out of my machine for 1 week now.. cos i can't login
<zorglu_> !checkinstall | zorglu :)
<ubotu> zorglu :): checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<cvk77> dst3: did you check "man gdm.conf"?
<coffeegrindah> finalbeta: think I'm gonna o with installing xubuntu-desktop desktop instead.... less headache
<coffeegrindah> plus i just like the name "Thunar"
<pianoboy3333> How can I get the screen to m ove with the cursor in audacity?
<shpond> fun
<bassir> <finalbeta>: I'm just so frustrated at the fact that I cannot install a package or open Synaptic because of a stupid package that I recently installed that is "curropted" or something. I just want to get rid of the messed up package and get on with my Ubuntu experience. This is getting harder than windows. :(
<cvk77> dst3: ...or take a look at http://www.ibiblio.org/oswg/oswg-nightly/oswg/en_US.ISO_8859-1/articles/gdm-reference/gdm-reference/x135.html
<dst3> cvk77:  no i didnt know about that..  in the file Greeter is set to start.. but this happended when i selected "Chooser" from the login Window settings menu in xubuntu
<ompaul> bassir,  did you do what I suggested?
<asdzcx> hi
<asdzcx> how do i change the keyboard layout in gnome terminal in ubuntu ?
<finalbeta> bassir: the virtualbox package is known by nobody here, you can try !launchpad for a support request, you might even try to reinstall synaptic itself, from the commandline sudo aptitude reinstall --purge synaptic
<dst3> cvk77:  i already saw that link...what im unsure of is what exactly should be done (im new to linux).. i know gdm takes care of logging in.  now is the "remote login" screen a program run by gdm while the "regular login" screen is a different program ?
<SpeS> hi, is there any standard GUI wizard in Ubuntu to configure networking? from the kernel module, to getting the if up, etc...
<cosmodad> what do I need to do to install java for firefox? the automatic plugin installation doesn't seem to work...
<cosmodad> will I need to download Sun's official stuff?
<SpeS> a new installation doesn0t seem to recognice it automatically... :(
<bassir> <finalbeta>: when I did that it gave me this at the end: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the virtualbox package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<bassir> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<bassir> <onpaul>: Yes, I've tried everything I was told to do.
<kraypius> someone play armagetron with me
<asdzcx> how do i change the keyboard layout in gnome terminal in ubuntu ?
<finalbeta> bassir: that error is weird, nobody know what the virtualbox package is?
<ompaul> bassir, and the result of dpkg --configure -a
<cvk77> dst3: i actually don't know as i don't use gdm, but to fix your problem, you could push Ctrl-Alt-F1 to open an text terminal, log in and type "/etc/init.d gdm stop" to shutdown gdm and "sudo aptitude reinstall --purge gdm" to reinstall it. this should reset the configuration. maybe someone here knows an easier way?
<bassir> <onpaul>: it just goes back to my VirtualBox error.
<bassir> <finalbeta>: this is virtualbox: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots
<bassir> <finalbeta>: I was actually told from someone here another day to use it if I wanted windows in Ubuntu
<cvk77> dst3: oh, and don't forget to start gdm afterwards with "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<trev_> i am using azureus and it won't update because of write protection, does anyone know how to fix this?
<IcemanV9> bassir: what version of vbox (i have 1.3.6 installed)?
<finalbeta> bassir: but the install never worked?
<bassir> <icemanv9>: same.
<finalbeta> bassir: try completing the install first, sudo aptitude install --force virtualbox
<finalbeta> did you add a new repository for it?
<Blissex> trev_: update using the package amanger.
<IcemanV9> bassir: did it worked when you install it??
<bassir> <finalbeta>: it did but then something stopped and when I tried to open Synaptic after that I got the same error as I do now.
<bassir> <IcemanV9>: I can use it, if that's what you mean. But I want to get rid of if but I can't
<finalbeta> try "sudo aptitude install --force virtualbox" , forces it to install, hopefully it can then be removed.
<bassir> <finalbeta>: This aptitude does not have Super Cow powers
<IcemanV9> bassir: ok. then, sudo dpkg -P virtualbox
<frojnd> hello I have a really bad time with skype
<ompaul> bassir, you are not using "sudo"
<frojnd> I can only call once, the second time I call computer freezes.. :S
<frojnd> has anyone else have such problem or simmilar?
<IcemanV9> bassir: it will purge everything related to vbox
<bassir> <onpaul>: I was
<TechnoFrood> Ok it seems the networkboot client gets pxelinux.0 fine from the tftp server but it fails to get anything from the pxelinux.cfg directory and then attemps to  get  a load of possible linux kernel names (which don't exist), but If I use tftp with the smae paths it uses for the configs they come down fine.
<finalbeta> bassir: "sudo apt-get install --force-yes virtualbox"
<Pelo> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<baver> I've got an buntu box set up to connect to the internet via ppp and send some mail .... for some reason, ppp always disconnects after 10 minutes. I've checked /etc/ppp/options, and googled, but can't find where this value would be set. Any suggestions?
<Pelo> does the ipv6 thing only affect browsing or can it also affect p2p ?
<SaveFerris> Is there a quick way to reset sound configurations? I can't get my headset to make any sound after trying to configure it for UT2k4
<finalbeta> bassir: status report?
<bassir> I've tried to "reinstall" it because force install just told me to reinstall it but I get this: I wasn't able to locate file for the virtualbox package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: in /tftp do you have a dir called pxelinux.cfg with a config file called default in there?
<Blissex> baver: there is a relevant 'pppd' option, anyhow, many ISPs disconnect on no traffic.
<baver> Blissex: there's traffix the entire time. the problem is tha the connection is dropping before all of the mail is sent
<GoClick> Will I have any problem using Dell Serial Attached SCSI with Ubuntu?
<bassir> How do I "manually fix" the package?
<baver> Blissex: do you know what this option might be, or where I might go about finding it?
<steinih> I have a problem with my nvidia driver, when I set up xconfig and restart, I get error message, does someone else have the same problem?
<TechnoFrood> bafoc: Yep
<Random_Transit> hey, is anyone else here having trouble logging into MSN via GAIM?
<xapoh> .
<Spazmedia> Hi there, sorry to interrupt. Can someone please tell me if there is package for Evolution in Feisty that would include the a fix for Daylight Savings Time?
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: ok and where is pxelinux.0? /tftp
<finalbeta> bassir: no idea, try this  sudo apt-get install -f virtualbox and then I don't know :'
<TechnoFrood> /tftpboot/pxelinux.0
<eck> Spazmedia: i believe it uses your system timezone files just like every other application
<Blissex> baver: if there is traffic then there should be no timeout. Check system logs to see why 'pppd' closes the connection. Use the 'debug' config directive for 'pppd'
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: and do you have an init.gz and in /tftpboot?
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: and do you have a kernel in /tftpboot?
<Spazmedia> eck: no it does not. the bug is detailed here: gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301363.
<baver> Blissex: well, without debug I get "Modem Hangup\n... Connec time 10.0 minutes."
<frojnd> how can I reinstall package?
<TechnoFrood> they are in /tftpboot/ubuntu-installer/i386
<LjL> frojnd: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<IcemanV9> sudo aptitude reinstall <packagename>
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: hmm, copy them to /tftpboot
<Blissex> baver: if it is the modem that hangs up it can be a parameter in the modem init string, or some phone company setting.
<Priest-o1-Psi> hi all
<bassir> Everything related to installing will just give me the same error...
<Blissex> baver: but the modem hangup can be a consequence. check with 'debug'.
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: and modify the pxelinux.cfg/default file to reflect it
<baver> Blissex: thanks for the help, but gotta split ... I'll do some more reading, and try with debug
<xapoh> Hi girls and boys
<bassir> Can I reinstall all the programs and software without touching everything else?
<freacky22527> hi :)
<robokop> during instalation i had to feed a domain name where can i find it?
<Blissex> bassir: if you are careful yes.
<steinih> I have geforce 5500 and the xconfig file does not work, can someone help?
<xapoh> Have here anyone Ubuntu Ultimate 4 gamers??
<bassir> <Blissex>: How?
<eck> Spazmedia: well that's pretty broken :-\
<Spazmedia> eck: ok thanks anyways! cheers.
<jrib> bassir: where did you get this 'virtualbox' package
<bafoc> TechnoFrood: also check out this link http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_pxe.html
<bassir> <jrib>:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-and-manage-virtual-machines-using-virtualbox.html#more-81
<wyndblade> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<IcemanV9> bassir: i was able to remove vbox (sudo dpkg -P virtualbox) i just installed the new release one (1.3.8)
<acoward> i know about md5sum... isn't there another checksum utility built into Ubuntu?
<alecjw> acoward, theres sha1sum too
<robokop> where can i find the domainname i setup during installation
<jrib> !hostname | robokop
<ubotu> robokop: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<bassir> <icemanv9>: dpkg: error processing virtualbox (--purge):
<bassir>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<bassir>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<bassir> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bassir>  virtualbox
<jrib> !paste | bassir
<ubotu> bassir: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<acoward> is there one that isn't cryptographic? like crc or something?
<bafoc> Hey, you can't register to ubotu to update faciods?
<jrib> bassir: what happens when you try to install it again?
<hossasaur> hello, i am having troubles writing to my fat partition.  currently, the fstab looks like this: # /dev/sda6
<hossasaur> UUID=8B96-C366  /media/fat         vfat    rw,fat=32,defaults,utf8,noexec,quiet,umask=000,gid=46 0       1
<jrib> !ubotu | bafoc
<ubotu> bafoc: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<finalbeta> bassir: it's a nasty error, google shows some possible solutions, but they are advanced, open a support request on launchpad, and add the output of the commands and the commands self we made you run.
<bafoc> jrib: I did that already... and tried to register to ubotu... but got an error saying
<hossasaur> i want to be able to access (read/write) this partition with my main user
<finalbeta> bassir: something in the virtualbox package is really wrong. You installed it from somewhere nasty?
<hossasaur> what am i doing wrong?
<jrib> bafoc: no, you just tell him  "!foo is bar"  and it gets forwarded to be approved
<IcemanV9> bassir: don't forget to paste next time; looks like it is corrupted for some reason. you might want to download the package again from vbox website and reinstall it again before you can remove it.
<harry_> will feisty have better wireless support?
<bafoc> ah ok... the webpage said to register... my bad
<robbie_crash> How do I unmount a drive?
<robbie_crash> A partition rather, not the whole drive
<jrib> bassir: sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<Whitor_> 6.10 has nice wireless support ... imo
<bassir> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bassir>  virtualbox
<jrib> bassir: which command gave you that?
<bafoc> Whitor: it does.... right out of the box too
<FakeOutdoorsman> Webmin doesn't need apache to run does it?
<bassir> <jridb>: Yours
<SaveFerris> Is there a way to reset sound configurations? I can't get my usb headset to work at all after trying to get it configured for UT2k4
<cheeseboy> can some help me setup multiple x-servers?
<Priest-o1-Psi> webmin sucks
<jrib> bassir: I gave you two suggestions
<cvk77> anybody no how to enable resolution change with Ctrl-Alt-+ and -
<bafoc> FakeOutdoorsman: Nope
<cvk77> no = know
<bassir> <jrib>: sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<FakeOutdoorsman> thanks.  i didn't think it did.
<acoward> sometimes ubuntu won't reconnect to wi-fi from sleep and nm-applet doesn't show all the networks... is there a way to refresh the list of networks?
<enlightenedpsych> hey I have a pioneer burner (dvr-109) that I have to update by flashing it, anyone here know how to do that, I don't want to crash my computer hehe
<jrib> bassir: that's the full error output?
<FakeOutdoorsman> acoward: iwlist scan
<bafoc> FakeOutdoorsman: your welcome
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm i just did a fresh install of Edgy and I am getting Sound server fatal error:  cpu overload, aborting what in the world could that be and why?
<bafoc> FakeOutdoorsman: and it doesn't suck either....
<hossasaur> does anyone know how to mount a vfat partition in fstab for read/write, specifically read/write for all users?
<acoward> thank, i'l have to remember that next time
<jrib> !vfat | hossasaur
<ubotu> hossasaur: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Priest-o1-Psi> is there any application I can get to make my desktop more user friendly?
<jrib> Priest-o1-Psi: can you be more specific?
<robbie_crash> How do I unmount a drive?
<Priest-o1-Psi> jrib: at the moment I find my desktop to be clumbsy
<jrib> robbie_crash: sudo umount /mount/point
<Priest-o1-Psi> robbie_crash: umount /dev/xxxx
<robbie_crash> $ sudo unmount /dev/hda3
<robbie_crash> sudo: unmount: command not found
<finalbeta> umount
<robbie_crash> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<bassir> <jrib>: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10665/
<Priest-o1-Psi> umount
<robbie_crash> umount
<FakeOutdoorsman> acoward: i don't know if iwlist scan will update your nm-applet though
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey jrib I just finished reinstalling edgy so it is literally fresh :) I am getting Sound server fatal error:  cpu overload, aborting any ideas?
<robbie_crash> I've been banging my head against my keyboard going wtf for like 15 minuts
<ynk> hi.
<robbie_crash> *minutes
<jrib> [BTF] Chm0d: I have not seen that
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<robbie_crash> thanks
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx
<ynk> i'm in trouble with this usplash thing. i got a jpg file, converted it to 1024x768 and 16 colors, saved as png, used usplashify compile, got the *.so, gave it to startupmanager instead of the default theme but all it gives me is "no usable theme found for 1024x768" on bootup...please give me any hint.
<IcemanV9> bassir: are you member of vboxusers in /etc/group?
<jrib> bassir: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/virtualbox.postinst
<bassir> <IcemanV9>: What?
<bassir> <jrib>: What's that?
<IcemanV9> bassir: check with jrib's suggestion first
<ep2011> Hi
<ep2011> I need some help
<ep2011> When I load the liveCD of Ubuntu 6.10 for PC
<ep2011> it almost finishes loading the progress bar
<jrib> !enter | ep2011
<ubotu> ep2011: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ep2011> sorry
<hossasaur> jrib: yeah, i followed that before, and just now, no dice.  i still have no permissions on the drive
<jrib> hossasaur: paste the line from your fstab
<hossasaur> jrib: i just changed it, but now it's: UUID=8B96-C366  /media/fat         vfat    user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0       0
<hossasaur> jrib: still not working
<hagabaka> is it possible to add a repository but only use packages with certain names from it?
<MrDude> can someone help me, why i can open gnome keyring manager it says Cannot communicate with gnome keyring daemon?
<jrib> hossasaur: touch /media/fat/oasdjfoaisdfhaisu
<IcemanV9> bassir: the error message said, "Creating group 'vboxusers'. VM users must be member of that group!"; you might cannot remove it unless you're member of vboxusers
<ep2011> okay, when I load the livecd of ubuntu 6.10 for PC, it almost finishes loading the progress bar, and then a bunch of errors pop up about missing some kind of thing - about 8 lines of the same thing, and then about 8 more lines pop up saying Permission denied, and then about 5 minutes later it goes back to loading. - should I be worried about installing it? I've redownloaded it once and burned it on 2 diffent kinds of medias, bo
<bassir> <IcemanV9>: No, I'm not I don't even know what that it
<firefoxman> If I set up Xubuntu to take a chunk out of the windows partition, can I easily resize my partition afterwards?
<jrib> bassir: just paste all the virtualbox scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ actually.  That will make things easier
<hossasaur> jrib: ok
<jrib> hossasaur: did that work?
<hossasaur> jrib: no
<bassir> <jrib> Where is the "scripts"?
<Michel> I have installed Apache2, php5 and MySQL on my small ubuntu server. I think i did it correct but when i request a .php page i can only download it.... ;-(
<jrib> hossasaur: did you unmount and mount again after changing fstab?
<jrib> bassir: just paste all the virtualbox scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ actually.  That will make things easier
<firefoxman> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GMWeezel> Is there a tutorial available for installing Gnome 2.18 on Edgy Eft?
<hossasaur> jrib: yes
<jrib> hossasaur: what error do you get when you try to touch
<bafoc> Michel: Did you restart the apache server?
<bassir> <jrib> What is the directory of the "scripts"?
<Michel> bafoc: several times
<ep2011> Does anyone else get errors similar to mine?
<jrib> !lamp | Michel
<ubotu> Michel: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Michel> i also checked the config and it looks ok...
<jrib> bassir: /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<firefoxman> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> Michel: in addition to the troubleshooting suggestions on that page, make sure you clear the cache in your browser
<hossasaur> jrib: no error
<Michel> ok
<jrib> hossasaur: then it worked, you can write to the drive
<IcemanV9> bassir: cat /etc/groups |grep vboxusers
<bassir> <jrib> Where do you want me to paste them?
<hossasaur> jrib: it won't allow me to in the file browser
<firefoxman> If I set up Xubuntu to take a chunk out of the windows partition, can I easily resize my partition afterwards?
<jrib> hossasaur: restart it
<jrib> !paste | bassir
<ubotu> bassir: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hossasaur> jrib: restart the session, or file browser?
<jrib> hossasaur: just the browser.  Hitting "reload" may be enough
<hossasaur> jrib: nope
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i've just made an ubuntu 6.10 CD< and when i try to "start or install ubuntu" from this PC it kernel panics on me saying something about not being able to sync, and on another computer, its just sitting there at the loading screen with the moving bar.
<CoRnJuLiOx> whats going on here?
<jrib> hossasaur: ok then restart the whole thing
<ep2011> CoRnJuLiOx - I just pasted the same error as you, with no response...
<hossasaur> jrib: under file browser, it says the only person with read/write permissions is root
<hossasaur> jrib: i'm not root in gnome
<Michel> Thanx guys!
<svg_> hi folks, gotta prob with feisty, updated untill 'today', with beryl enabled en tweaked: worked fine the whole day, until I rebooted: now after login, the gnome desktop does not start completely
<CoRnJuLiOx> this IS a livecd, isnt it?
<Michel> UBUNTU really, really rocks!!!
<firefoxman> Yes, it does.
<ynk> oh....usplash-switcher showed me my splash.so is indeed broken.
<svg_> it's ging slow, until only the panels with some of the panel apps, but no other stuff like nautilus
<jrib> hossasaur: ok, lets take a step back.  Does 'ls /media/fat' list a file called oasdjfoaisdfhaisu?
<jrib> !feisty | svg_
<ubotu> svg_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<hossasaur> jrib: yes
<jrib> hossasaur: ok and did you issue the "touch" command from before as your user? (not root)
<Kirby904> what type of partition can both windows xp and ubuntu read/write to?
<hossasaur> jrib: yes
<jrib> hossasaur: ok, have you closed all instances of nautilus and opened a new one?  Does it still not let you get to /media/fat?
<jrib> Kirby904: ext3, fat32
<firefoxman> what about NTFS
<firefoxman> Will it work?
<jrib> !ext3 | Kirby904
<ubotu> Kirby904: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<firefoxman> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Priest-o1-Psi> is there like a side bar for gnome?
<Kirby904> but fat32 works also?
<hossasaur> jrib: yes
<firefoxman> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jrib> hossasaur: try 'killall nautilus'
<firefoxman> If I set up Xubuntu to take a chunk out of the windows partition, can I easily resize my partition afterwards?
<lonran> i am using gnome and when tryin to change the gtk theme nothin happens, any idea?
<hossasaur> jrib: it's bizarre
<hossasaur> jrib: i can delete some of the files on /media/fat
<hossasaur> jrib: some have a lock icon
<ep2011> Can someone please help me? Are the errors on the liveCD normal?
<abcdef> ubuntu is shit, how come I remove gdm and system don't boot ? I dont need gui login
<ompaul> !language | abcdef
<ubotu> abcdef: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<andygraha> ep2011-what is normal?
<whileimhere> What dir are wallpapers stored in by default?
<abcdef> can you help me
<Scorched> I have a Powerbook G4 Aluminum 15".  Sound playback is very distorted.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<firefoxman> yea , ther e are child programers here ;)
<abcdef> how do i boot to ubuntu
<Cappy> abcdef, If you only need a CLI try the server edition
<ep2011> {ep2011> okay, when I load the livecd of ubuntu 6.10 for PC, it almost finishes loading the progress bar, and then a bunch of errors pop up about missing some kind of thing - about 8 lines of the same thing, and then about 8 more lines pop up saying Permission denied, and then about 5 minutes later it goes back to loading. - should I be worried about installing it? I've redownloaded it once and burned it on 2 diffent kinds of m
<jrib> abcdef: explain exactly what you mean by "don't boot"
<abcdef>  Cappy . so i can't remove gdm?
<jrib> abcdef: you can
<phewl> ep2011, have you checked md5sums ?
<ep2011> Scorched: I have that laptop with a 12" screen, my sound is the same
<andygraha> ep2011-did you test the CD with the built in test utility?
<ep2011> phewl, yes and its different for some reason
<Kronuz> hey, when I chose "open with..." in nautilus
<ep2011> no andy
<Kronuz> where are those setting saved
<hossasaur> jrib: i still can't write to most folders in the partition
<ep2011> but i downloaded it twice
<ep2011> why would it be wrong?
<PirateHead> abcdef: how does it "not boot"? Where does it stop?
<phewl> ep2011, if the sums dont match you dont have the correct file
<Kronuz> (cause I accidentaly chose the wrong program and now it's the default)
<jrib> hossasaur: can you do so through the terminal?
<ep2011> i downloaded from the official torrent tracker
<abcdef> it s loading and it just stay there
<ep2011> twice
<ompaul> abcdef, there is the server CD - or sudo apt-get install rcconf ; sudo rcconf; << (turn off gdm and other stuff) and >> sudo apt-get remove --purge whatever
<jrib> Kronuz: so go back to right click > properties > open with  and fix it
<abcdef> you know the ubuntu loading bar?
<andygraha> ep2001-just test it...then come back if you need additional help
<abcdef> it just stop there
<phewl> ep2011, if the sums dont match then you do not have the correct file, somethng is oviously missing from the download
<Kronuz> jrib, but the Open With doesn't show the old app
<jrib> Kronuz: add it
<hossasaur> jrib: i can't write to most folders under my user
<Kronuz> jrib, it was the Emerald Theme Manager
<carlesoriol> somebody knows how to lock the hours an user can log in the sistem?
<hossasaur> jrib: i can write to the partition though
<gn0me> When I try to "apt-get dist-upgrade" I get a message saying "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." but when I run that command, no output is made, and going back to "apt-get dist-upgrade" returns the same error again.
<jrib> hossasaur: try unmounting and mounting again.  That is strange
<ep2011> phewl - should I download the http one?
<asd> hi all, I have a .img file (2.5 GB). who can I burn this on DVD?
<hossasaur> jrib: for example, i can write to /media/fat, but not /media/fat/videos
<Kronuz> jrib, :(
<phewl> ep2011, you should maybe try another mirror :)
<Kronuz> now I have three open with in the menu
<robbie_crash> if I want to switch /var/ to a different partition, do I just need to create the partition, mount it temporarily, copy everything in var to it, then remount  it as /var/ ?
<jrib> Kronuz: you are pressing "properties" before going to "open with" right?
<ep2011> I didnt use a mirror - I used a torrent, but okay ill try a mirror and ill reburn it
<PirateHead> robbie_crash: that ought to work.
<Kronuz> emerald-theme-manager, Emerald Theme Manager (which was the default first) and the other one I added
<robbie_crash> thanks
<ompaul> !bootoptions >> abcdef
<ompaul> !bootoptions > abcdef
<andygraha> ep2011-its hopeless...I'd suggest that you give up
<abcdef> let me send you a screenshot
<Kronuz> jrib, thanks I found it :)
<abcdef> so you know what i mean
<hossasaur> jrib: still no dice
<phewl> ep2011, but this time make sure the md5sums are the same :)
<Kronuz> hey, is there a utility in *nix that tells you what files a given process is opening/modifying
<Kronuz> ?
<bruenig> ep2011, if you used a torrent, the file should be fine
<ep2011> okay thank you phewl
<ep2011> any recommendations on a md5sum reader on xp?
<Kronuz> (or what resources a process or a list of processes are using)
<jrib> hossasaur: what permissions do the directories get?
<phewl> ep2011, no idea, i live for ubuntu XD
<ep2011> :p thanks
<hossasaur> jrib: i'm sorry, i don't remember how to check that
<userund> ep2011, md5summer
<abcdef> http://img506.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntuer2.png <<< here is the screenshot
<jrib> hossasaur: ls -ld /some/place
<bruenig> ep2011, a torrent hash checks every piece, so that file you have should be flawless
<abcdef> it can't load
<jrib> abcdef: yeah that's not very helpful :P  Does "recovery mode" work?
<hossasaur> jrib: dr-xr-xr-x
<hossasaur> jrib: /media/fat gets drwxrwxrwx though
<abcdef> jrib, how do i boot to recovery mode?
<ep2011> bruenig - but it isn't, ive downloaded it twice, and burned it on 2 different kinds of media
<ep2011> I know it should, thats why I was confused
<abcdef> i hate ubuntu now
<jrib> abcdef: it's an option at the grub menu
<bruenig> ep2011, in fact one of the suggested ways to fix bad downloads, is to simply download the torrent and save it to the same directory so that it will hash check all the pieces and redownload whatever is messed up
<abcdef> ohh
<ep2011> ill download the http and compare the md5 to that
<hossasaur> jrib: so /meda/fat gets drwxrwxrwx, subdirs under /media/fat get dr-xr-xr-x
<jrib> Kronuz: you can use /proc/PID/fd .  I don't know of a command.  But 'fuser' and 'lsof' may be of interest.  Grepping output of lsof would probably work
<jrib> hossasaur: what if you change your fstab to not use dmask and fmask and instead use 'umask=0000'
<Ireclan> Can Ubuntu handle WMV and MP3 formats?
<firefoxman> Can cds be shipped to Burma?
<AMD> hi how do i auto load stuff on ubuntu
<jrib> !wmv | Ireclan yes
<ubotu> Ireclan yes: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abcdef> jrib, what key do i hit? It gone too fast , i can't see
<bruenig> firefoxman, myanmar?
<firefoxman> I have a frend who lives there.
<firefoxman> Yes
<AMD> i want to autoload lirc_mceusb2
<bruenig> firefoxman, go to launchpad and see
<jrib> abcdef: if you press ESC it will show you the menu, then press an arrow key, find the "recovery mode" option and select it
<firefoxman> Nope, not listed.
<abcdef> jrib, thanks :D what do i need to fix jrib lol
<jrib> abcdef: do you get a root prompt?
<abcdef> yes im in
<bruenig> firefoxman, there you go then
<hossasaur> jrib: subdirs are still read-only
<jrib> hossasaur: how are you unmounting?
<Yuuzhan> hey, i was wondering if someone could help my with my video card (pid 0298 (rev 1a) - nVidia 7900 GS Go).  Running KDE in Ubuntu
<abcdef> jrib, it works now, thanks :D i reinstall gdm lol
<abcdef> jrib, how do i remove the gui login?
<hossasaur> jrib: sudo umount /media/fat
<abcdef> i want o use fluxbox not gnome
<jrib> abcdef: I don't think that's the issue, but you can try.  I would get rid of "quiet" and "splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst so you can get output while ubuntu tries to boot
<hossasaur> jrib: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=161290
<bruenig> abcdef, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm will do it
<hossasaur> jrib: that seems ridiculous, i shouldn't have to chmod every time i boot the pc
<VeganChick> I'm trying to install Compiz, and the command "compiz-tray-icon" isn't working.
<bruenig> hossasaur, you don't
<bruenig> VeganChick, #ubuntu-effects
<VeganChick> it's dead right now
<dc2448> I have two network cards connecting to different networks on the same machine - but I only want one to presnt a default route - how?
<sarixe> anybody here have problems building gpg 2.0?
<abcdef> i have one more question, the key Ring password, how do i remove it? because it's annoying everytime i open an application it ask for the password
<jrib> hossasaur: you shouldn't.  This is supposed to work, or at least it did when I used vfat.  Maybe someone else can take a fresh look, I'm out of ideas
<F0O> nope sorry
<bruenig> hossasaur, what does the fstab line look like
<hossasaur> jrib: thanks for the help
<jrib> hossasaur: np, hope you sort it out
<hossasaur> bruenig: UUID=8B96-C366  /media/fat         vfat    rw,user,auto,umask=0000 0       0
<Kronuz> hey, how do the "sound preview" work?
<abcdef> jrib, bruenig , thanks guys!!! :)
<hossasaur> jrib: it is supposed to work like this, but i think there's something funny about vfat now...different arguments or something
<bruenig> hossasaur, generally for fat32 people use fmask and dmask, but that line should make all permissions available on everything
<hossasaur> jrib: it worked 10 years ago, but that was 10 years ago, i don't remember 90% of this stuff
<Ireclan> So, all I have to do to enable the playback of the common multimedia formats in any program is to install these extra plugins?
<hossasaur> bruenig: including subdirs?
<Flannel> abcdef: I read an article about that.  Hmmm.  I think is might be it: http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/21/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<dave132> has scottrade killed the linuxtrade stream?
<bruenig> hossasaur, yeah
<jrib> bruenig: he had fmask and dmask before, I decided to try umask jsut to see if that would change the situation
<ep2011> Does anyone have experience with a linksys WUSB54G v2 and ubuntu?
<Kronuz> ohir, it's working now... but for ogg files only
<firefoxman> : If I set up ubuntu to take a chunk out of the windows partition, can I easily resize my partition afterwards?
<firefoxman> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<andygraha> What is default root password for Ubutu?
<bruenig> hossasaur, try taking the rw out
<firefoxman> The same as your user password, I think.
<firefoxman> !root
<ep2011> !Gparted
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bruenig> hossasaur, that is unnecessary with the umask, maybe it is confusing mount
<carlesoriol> andygraha: sudo passwd
<firefoxman> thank you.
<Ireclan> So, all I have to do to enable the playback of the common multimedia formats in any program is to install these extra plugins?
<carlesoriol> andygraha: you can change
<Kronuz> hey, is there a way of assigning the forward and back buttons to nautilus?
<beast_> hello
<Kronuz> (to the mouse sixth and seventh buttons, that is)
<andygraha> I can log in with my username and password
<bruenig> Ireclan, right, they are codecs not plugins though, but yeah
<beast_> could someone help me get java and eclipse set up?
<carlesoriol> <andygraha>
<beast_> i've been trying forever
<LjL> andygraha, firefoxman: the root password is not the same as the user password -- there simply is *no* valid root password at all. sudo is used instead
<andygraha> sometimes I am asked to put in an administrator password...I don't know what it is
<carlesoriol> andygraha: and after sudo passwd root
<LjL> andygraha: that will be your user's
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> carlesoriol, did andygraha ask how to create a root password?
<carlesoriol> it asks for your password
<gradin> is there a way to gracefully stop xserv at login beside ctrl+Alt+backpace?
<carlesoriol> LjL: andygraha> What is default root password for Ubutu?
<LjL> gradin: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Ireclan> bruenig: but in order to play back DVDs and WMA/WMV I have to intstall from third party?
<CryoTox> I'm trying to run syslinux and I get the error:
<andygraha> I just want to uninstall all the excess programs. UBUNTU says I can't uninstall open office because other programs are dependant on it
<CryoTox>  sh: mcopy: command not found
<bruenig> carlesoriol, that question is generally answered by explaining sudo
<beast_> could smomeone help me install java and eclipse?
<bruenig> Ireclan, for encrypted dvds yes
<andygraha> All I want is the OS and the browser because I don't want the user calling and asking questions I don't know the answer to
<CryoTox> Any way to fix this?
<jrib> CryoTox: install mtools
<LjL> carlesoriol: yeah, and the answer is "none" (with the explanation "use sudo instead"). explaining how to enable a root password -- which is possibly *far* from the best thing to do -- is not best.
<abcdef> how come i can't find package libpam-keyring
<abcdef> ?
<abcdef> it's not include in edgy right
<LjL> !info libpam-keyring
<beast_> :'(
<ubotu> Package libpam-keyring does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<jrib> !universe | abcdef
<LjL> no it's not
<ubotu> abcdef: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ep2011> Gparted is on the Ubuntu Live CD, correct?
<bruenig> abcdef, because it doesn't exist
<CryoTox> jrib: Thanks
<jrib> oh, it's in feisty only abcdef
<Flannel> abcdef: apparently that's a feisty only package.
<andygraha> Yes...I don't really follow that...It should be as easy as logging in as "root" and typing in a password
<beast_> could smomeone help me install java and eclipse please?
<firefoxman> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jrib> !java | beast_
<ubotu> beast_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LjL> andygraha, read Ubotu's link and you'll understand..
<LjL> !sudo | andygraha, this link
<ubotu> andygraha, this link: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> andygraha: The root account is disabled, so no you cant.  It doesn't have a password to login to.
<cvk77> !de | cvk77
<bruenig> andygraha, you don't login as root, you preface any command that needs root with "sudo" and then put your user password.
<Journeyman> flamesrock it is not disabled
<firefoxman> Who comes up with the numbering scheme for ubuntu releaces?
<firefoxman> !lts
<bruenig> hossasaur, did you try removing rw?
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<abcdef> oh
<opteek> i jui just installed beryl and emerald theme manager, beryl works fine, but the window manager emerald doesn't work, it's running, but I can't select/change themes and its not even running a window manager, my windows are locked in place...
<andygraha> bruening- I have to use "sudo" to uninstall unneeded applications?
<bruenig> firefoxman, the first digit is the year, the digits after the . is the mont
<bruenig> h
<andygraha> I don't have a clue how to do that
<firefoxman> Oh.
<beast_> thank you, but what's the difference between free java nad sun java
<opteek> i jui just installed beryl and emerald theme manager, beryl works fine, but the window manager emerald doesn't work, it's running, but I can't select/change themes and its not even running a window manager, my windows are locked in place...
<dyrne> andygraha: basically if the user is a member of admin group they have sudo access which pretty much equates to root
<Journeyman> andrerav: if you type sudo -s
<Journeyman> that will give you a root shell
<andygraha> I don't want a root shell
<Journeyman> or sudo passwd will allow you to set the password for root
<LjL> andygraha:  sudo apt-get remove <packagename>  to uninstall a package.
<asd> hi, since the website from ubuntu changed I cannot find the download link for 7.04. can someone help me please
<firefoxman> So, it is not a real HUGE improvement, like moving from phpBB1 to 2
<firefoxman> to 3
<Journeyman> asd: I am downloading it now give me a sec to find the url
<bruenig> andygraha, ok explain why you want to login as root, what is it you are wanting to do
<Lam_> how do i reset/restart the OSS sound driver?
<dyrne> Lam_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart  i think that is the script name
<Jewbilee> Where is the pagge on Ubuntu about burning the ISO to a cd, I cant find it and i need that program.
<dyrne> Lam_: arg nm
<andygraha> bruenig-I want to uninstall Open Office and all un-needed applications. It won't uninstall. I thought if I might log in as root I could uninstall.
<Journeyman> asd http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<bruenig> andygraha, no sudo apt-get remove
<asd> Journeyman: thx
<firefoxman> When I signed up for launchpad, I typed my name wrong. How can I fix it?
<dyrne> andygraha: or just run synaptic  the package manager
<hossasaur>  bruenig: no dice
<andygraha> dyrne-I did that...It won't uninstall
<hossasaur> bruenig: it's bizarre, i have full r/w for /media/fat, but just read from /media/fat/subdirs
<Kronuz> is imwheel the only way to make my mouse's side buttons work in nautilus?
<Kronuz> those buttons already work in FireFox
<jrib> Kronuz: you can use xbindkeys too
<Kronuz> hmm
<firefoxman> nvmdn
<Kronuz> jrib, that's not installed by default, is it?
<bruenig> hossasaur, you could set it to chmod it in rc.local if you want it automatic
<hossasaur> bruenig: /media/fat has drwxrwxrwx permissions, all /meda/fat/subdirs has dr-xr-xr-x permissions
<hossasaur> bruenig: how do i do that?
<ynk> does "usplashify compile image.png" work for anyone? all i get are *.so files that aren't accepted by usplash-switcher nor usplash itself...
<bruenig> hossasaur, edit /etc/rc.local and put the chmod command about the "exit" and save it
<bruenig> s/about/above/
<Kronuz> I also wanted to make the Super key open the panel menu
<jrib> Kronuz: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<carter> hi - I'm new to LINUX and UBUNTU... I'm having trouble finding how to run installed apps - for example, imagemagick. It is installed, but does not show up in the "Applications" menu, nor can I run imagemagick from a terminal. What to do?
<eck> carter: imagemagick installs a bunch of other programs like 'convert' and 'mogrify'
<LjL> carter, type "man imagemagick"
<Kronuz> jrib, yep, I tried that and it worked, but then I installed Beryl and it has it's own method
<eck> you would need to run those from the command line
<jrib> carter: it is a command line application, www.imagemagick.org/
<gbv22> guys I am encountering an error when i try and install ubuntu, i see its a common error, but i cannot find a solution for it. this is the error.""  /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turn off"" , please help me out
<dyrne> carter: convert is very handy
<andygraha> In windows if I wanted to uninstall Open Office I would just go to Add/Remove Programs, select Open Office and click Remove. Is there a way to do that in UBUNTU?
<gordonjcp> carter: imagemagick is, as eck and dyrne have said, really really useful
<gordonjcp> carter: but it's useful in the way a spanner is useful
<Kronuz> jrib, still I can't set the Super key there alone (anymore than I can set a combination of keys with the super key in the system  > preferences > keyboard shortcuts)
<LjL> andygraha: yeah. it involves going to Applications -> Add/Remove Programs, unselecting Open Office and clicking Apply.  quite different, huh? :)
<opteek> i jui just installed beryl and emerald theme manager, beryl works fine, but the window manager emerald doesn't work, it's running, but I can't select/change themes and its not even running a window manager, my windows are locked in place...
<jrib> Kronuz: can't you select a command then press your super key?
<Kronuz> jrib, for instance I tried setting Super + D to show the desktop and without Beryl I couldn't do it
<gbv22> I'm getting this error when trying to boot, can anyone help me?  /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turn off
<gordonjcp> carter: if you had a huge bunch of pics from your camera, and wanted to rescale them all to web size and thumbnail size, imagemagick and a bit of scripting would do it for you in moments
<owner_> i am new to ubuntu can anyone recommend a good php developer
<dyrne> andygraha: it should say it will remove ubuntu-desktop in synaptic but that isnt a big deal its just a metapackage
<jrib> Kronuz: do you want to use the super key alone or do you want to use it as a modifier?
<Kronuz> jrib, both
<Kronuz> alone to show the panel menu
<jrib> Kronuz: you can't do both
<Kronuz> and Super + E to show a Nautilus
<carter> it also said sometihng about having a GUI as did unpaper - are GUIs not the norm for graphics packages?
<Kronuz> jrib, just like in Windows :P
<qebab> I think I might have done a rather huge boo-boo a minute ago here
<jrib> Kronuz: well I always assumed you can't do both.  You can try I guess...
<qebab> anyone want to give me a bit of help?
<jrib> !ask | qebab
<ubotu> qebab: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<qebab> ok :)
<jrib> !winkey | Kronuz
<ubotu> Kronuz: To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<qebab> I mounted a shared drive with smbmount
<owner_> also does anyone recommend using wine
<qebab> and by mistake I mounted it in ~
<qebab> don't ask me why :|
<bruenig> owner_, if you need it, what do you want to run with it
<qebab> now, naturally everything there disappeared
<dyrne> owner_: wine isnt good to rely on but sometimes is handy..i havent used it in ages
<qebab> did I just lose everything I had in ~ then?
<finalbeta> owner_: sure, why not.
<bruenig> I use it all the time, since utorrent is running always
<owner_> dvdshrink and dreamweaver
<bruenig> owner_, there is a program called xdvdshrink in linux
<finalbeta> bruenig: yeah, torrent in wine is great, but try ktorrent, might just be able to replace it for you.
<beast_> ok so i can get the java 5.0rtm, but where do I get java5.0 sdk?
<qebab> help! :(
<bur[n] er> dreamweaver works ok in wine... works well in crossover office
<gbv22> anyone have this error  /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turn off? please hep
<finalbeta> beast_: from the sun website.
<bruenig> finalbeta, yeah I tried it for a second, the rss support is not good enough
<beast_> ok let me check
<dyrne> gbv22: what are you doing to get that?
<qebab> guys? I can't open terminal/any apps
<qebab> which strikes me as 'bad'
<owner_> what is a good alternative to dreamweaver
<bruenig> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<gbv22> dyrne: i am just tryin to install
<bruenig> qebab, can you alt + f2
<gbv22> dryne: this is what i get when i try to boot
<bur[n] er> owner_, bruenig, to be fair nvu is not feature comparable to dreamweaver
<qebab> I get the menu, yes
<hossasaur> bruenig: so 'sudo chmod -R 777 /media/fat' would work?
* bur[n] er prefers gedit to dreamweaver and can't really recommend anything else for editing
<dsas> to enable dvd support do I need to install libdvdcss2 AND libdvdread3 ?
<bruenig> hossasaur, just chmod
<bruenig> hossasaur, no sudo I mean
<robbie_crash> Now that I've moved /var/ to a different drive, I can just go to / and rm -rf var right?
<eck> there isn't any free software that is feature comparable to dreamweaver
<owner_> how about zend studio
<bur[n] er> !vfat | hossasaur
<ubotu> hossasaur: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<dsas> eck: try nvu
<harry_> how would I go about setting up a small server with a few thin clients?
<bur[n] er> dsas, see my comment about 30 seconds ago :P
<beast_> ok new question, i want to start fresh but have tried so many installations, how do i delete all my old java installs?
<eck> lol
<ardchoille> dsas: if you install libdvdread3, it comes with a script that will install libdvdcss2
<bur[n] er> harry_, ltsp :)
<gbv22> dryne: all i am trying was to install ubuntu... :)
<harry_> what?
<qebab> bruenig, nothing runs though
<qebab> and I mean literally nothing
<qebab> :o
<bur[n] er> beast_, you install via apt?  use synaptic to remove it
<dsas> ardchoille: not in feisty
<bruenig> qebab, the run dialog comes up though?
<akirksey> hows that going for you gbv22
<dyrne> gbv22: see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533&highlight=job+control+turned+off   see styan's comments near bottom
<qebab> yes
<dsas> ardchoille: and I didn't think in edgy either.
<bruenig> qebab, well something runs then
<bur[n] er> qebab, run "xterm"
<qebab> ok
<dsas> ardchoille: could you tell me if that script is present in edgy ? i'm updating the wiki docs.
<Kronuz> jrib, sorry to ask, but where's GConf?
<beast_> yes via apt, but it doesn't show up in synaptic
<gbv22> akirksey: not good
<qebab> nothing
<bruenig> Kronuz, gconf-editor iirc
<ardchoille> dsas: Feisty doesn't have /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install_css.sh ?
<gbv22> dyrne:thanks...lemme try
<bur[n] er> qebab, you see your panels?
<odix> is there a gui for wuftpd ?
<dsas> ardchoille: no
<hossasaur> bruenig: so chmod works in the terminal right now, but it will automatically run chmod every boot?  nice....
<qebab> yes, they are there
<odix> standard with ubuntu
<hossasaur> bruenig: thanks
<jgrau> hello. i need to use the nvidia driver. the drivers are installed, and when i turn them on without a restart I can use the 3d acceleration. But when I try to reboot after enabling the nvidia driver, X will not start before I set the driver back to nv. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<robbie_crash> Now that I've moved /var/ to a different drive, I can just go to / and rm -rf var right?
<andygraha> Nope..Add/Remove programs...uncheck open office..."Cannot Remove...One or more applications depend on"
<ardchoille> dsas: I don't know about Edgy, I am still on Dapper and won't be using Edgy ever.
<eck> andygraha: you will have to remove ubuntu-desktop
<bur[n] er> qebab, is something taking the processor that is slowing it all down?  run htop at a ctrl+alt+f1?  alt+f7 to get back to X
<dsas> ardchoille: thanks.
<qebab> no, bur[n] er, I know why nothing runs, I just have no idea how to fix it
<eck> i think you have to do it with apt (maybe synatpic)
<qebab> I mounted a shared drive in /home/robb by mistake
<andygraha> eck-thanks..I'll try that
<akirksey> gbv22, is the live cd hanging up?
<qebab> and robb is the user I am on right now
<Razor44> does anybody have a lexmark 240 laser working under ubu?
<bur[n] er> qebab, umount it... logout and back in
<andygraha> what is "apt"?
<qebab> everything but the drive disappeared from there
<hossasaur> jrib: thanks for the help.  it seems as though others have had trouble using umask/fmask/gmask on vfat partitions, not sure why.  i just have it chmod -777 on boot, all fixed.
<carter> <owner_>have you tried eclipse?
<bruenig> !apt | andygraha
<ubotu> andygraha: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eck> andygraha: when you try to remove openoffice with apt it will prompt you to remove any packages that depend on it
<qebab> I can't unmount it as smbumount won't run
<qebab> :/
<jrib> hossasaur: ok, I guess that works
<jgrau> hello. i need to use the nvidia driver. the drivers are installed, and when i turn them on without a restart I can use the 3d acceleration. But when I try to reboot after enabling the nvidia driver, X will not start before I set the driver back to nv. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<qebab> bur[n] er, basically, what I want to know is if I have lost those files?
<bur[n] er> qebab, logout from your user... login as other user... then use sudo umount
<qebab> ok
<bur[n] er> qebab, i don't think so
<zoli2k> Hi, is there any ncurses dc++ client under ubuntu?
* bur[n] er could be wrong
<qebab> but you don't know?
<qebab> anyone else does?
<LjL> !dctc | zoli2k
<qebab> I sort of had 1 mb of .py files I've written
<ubotu> zoli2k: dctc: Direct Connect Text Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.85.9-4 (edgy), package size 274 kB, installed size 712 kB
<gbv22> akirksey: yup  /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turn off is what it sasy
<odix> is there a gui for wu-ftpd ?
<akirksey> hey has anyone been having a problem with the howto guide to Texas Instruments SD disk readers?
<LjL> zoli2k: besides, the protocol is "Direct Connect" or DC. DC++ is a Windows program.
<andygraha> Hmm...no way to remove ubuntu desktop with synaptics
<andygraha> cannot remove GIMP
<bur[n] er> odix, i don't know of a wu-ftpd gui besides webmin, but pureftpd and proftpd do
<eck> zoli2k: zoli2k when i last used it (about a year and a half ago), dcpp was really the only thing that worked well enough to be usable
<vox754> Ubuntu 7.04 Alpha 5 CD image testing started FEISTY IS NOT SUITABLE FOR EVERYDAY USE RIGHT NOW IT IS ONLY IN ALPHA. If you are interested in helping to test CD images for the upcoming Ubuntu release you can find more information here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383067
<zoli2k> LjL: of course, I am not familliar in p2p programs.
<bruenig> andygraha, use the command line, sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<F0O> can i have some help please
<Kronuz> where are the settings in GConfig kept?
<bruenig> !justask | FOO
<ubotu> FOO: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zoli2k> eck, LjL : thx
<eck> Kronuz: you mean gconf? ~/.gconf/
<Kronuz> 'caus eI see there are there a few programs I already uninstalled
<F0O> ./setup2: line 860: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
<F0O> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<andygraha> bruenig-I'll try it...thank you
<iMilad> hey gues, doesn any body know what is the beryl channel?
<Flannel> iMilad: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<iMilad> tx
<F0O> Flannel
<F0O> ./setup2: line 860: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
<F0O> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<eck> iMilad: try using: /msg chanserv list #*beryl*
<odix> wheres all the server options on the desktop? ftp,ssh,apache
<iMilad> tx eck
<Flannel> odix: eh?  Server "options"?
<dyrne> odix: no server apps installed by default you just sudo apt-get install openssh-server    or whatever you want
<qebab> just thought I'd slip by and say that all the files are there still
<dyrne> odix: you can use the gui package manager also
<qebab> and everything's working again
<Flannel> odix: the desktop version is no different than any other version, so you can install anything
<F0O> dyrne, hey
<qebab> thanks a lot guys
<robbie_crash> So in moving /var/ to a new partition, I accidentally moved everything to /dev/hda3/var instead of /dev/hda3 so now I cannot do anything, I can't edit my fstab, or move the files up since I don't have authority to do so, what can I do?
<jewbilee> I'm trying to install Fiesty Fawn from the live cd, and I need help partitioning the harddrive, for my main / partition, is the type ext3 and the mount point "/"?
<qebab> I nearly shit myself back there
<beast_> whats the terminal command to change directory?
<eck> jewbilee: that is correct
<F0O> Flannel
<jewbilee> eck: Thanks
<qebab> cd /somedir/anotherdir etc
<Dusk_> hi there
<beast_> chdir?
<qebab> without the 'etc' part
<qebab> :|
<Flannel> F0O: ISPConfig isn't a part of ubuntu.
<ryan_> anyone have any problems with the power management prefernces on feisty for laptop???
<Flannel> beast_: cd
<qebab> just cd, beast
<beast_> thankks
<eck> hosting pannels are the devil
<Flannel> ryan_: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<ryan_> thanks flannel
<Flannel> jewbilee: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Dusk_> i can't dual boot my ubuntu..i have installed it in my second drive but it gives me grub error 5. what can i do??
<jewbilee> Flannel: thanks, it was just a general question though
<F0O> Flannel please
<Flannel> jewbilee: Al, yeah, the main partition is / and ext3
<eck> Dusk_: what is grub error 5? I don't think most people have them memorized
<Dusk_> partition invalid or corrupt
<Dusk_> eck:  i have the right menu.lst file
<dyrne> F0O: did you ask me something?
<eck> you probably messed up the drive mapping
<jewbilee> Can someone explain to me this "Migrate Documents and Settings" thing?  Does it make a complete copy of my windows documents and settings files or just make them accesible?
<Dusk_> eck: how can i fix it??
<cosmodad> I've just installed sun-java6-plugin. Can anyone tell me why Firefox won't load any java applets?
<robbie_crash> So in moving /var/ to a new partition, I accidentally moved everything to /dev/hda3/var instead of /dev/hda3 so now I cannot do anything, I can't edit my fstab, or move the files up since I don't have authority, nor can I sudo to anything because /var/run/sudo doesn't exist,  to do so, what can I do?
<eck> Dusk_: map the drives correctly
<F0O> dyrne i was wondering if you could help me
<F0O> i get this error
<eck> you might be able to just get away with re-running grub-install
<Flannel> jewbilee: I think that's a new feature on Feisty (because I've never heard of it).  You might ask in #ubuntu+1
<jewbilee> ok
<eck> otherwise you have to open up a grub shell and map them manually
<jewbilee> thanks
<F0O> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<dooglus> robbie_crash: boot into rescue mode
<beast_> cosmodad: did you install java 6 using a guide or something?
<vox754> The only thing I don't like about "gedit" is that it doesn't reload text files that have been modified, so I have to close and open the file again. Do you know a better editor with Tcl syntax highlighting and configurable background, foreground and so?
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<piranesi> somebody help me please, I have slow scrollings with an ATI 9600, 3d working and 2d is working very bad
<Flannel> F0O: ISP config is not anything having to do with ubuntu.  You should check their documentation
<cosmodad> beast_: just aptitude'd it
<Megaqwerty> could someone tell me how to install the gmpy module for python?
<dooglus> vox754: GNU Emacs
<AsusM2N-MX> i changed my clock panel properties to display internet time and now i've lost ny only panel
<robbie_crash> thanks dooglus
<eck> vox754: nay, vim!
<cosmodad> beast_: is there a guide I should have followed?
<Dusk_> eck: i couldn't find where to reinstall ubuntu grub..i use pardus linux and i reinstalled its grub and fixed drive mapping..but it still gives me error
<beast_> cosmodad: could you please help install it?
<vox754> dooglus: seriously? because I want something pretty and I've heard Emacs is old stuff.
<cosmodad> beast_: I'm asking for help myself!
<AsusM2N-MX> how do i reset a panel applet properties from the command line?
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is the cmd to find your BusID for you vid card?
<beast_> cosmodad: lol but you're furthur than i am
<eck> Dusk_: grub has your hard drives swapped so it is looking for the right partition on the wrong drive
<vox754> eck: preferably pretty ...
<beast_> cosmodad: it's ok nvm
<eck> so it is looking for the fifth partition on the drive that doesn't have five
<cosmodad> beast_: just one "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin"
<dooglus> vox754: it's a text editor.  can they be pretty?
<eck> the console is pretty!
<eck> you can get 256 colors in gnome-terminal
<eck> it looks damn sexy
<cosmodad> beast_: but maybe you wanna try, it worked on my girlfriend's machine flawlessly
<beast_> cosmodad: not the plugin, java 6 JDK
<DreamerHxC> I have an Acer Aspire 1691 with Inte pro 2200 wireless card. I have Edgy eft and I'm currently connected to my wireless but it's not woking, and it's properly configured. Can you please help me?
<dyrne> F0O: have you sudo apt-get install cpp g++ yet?
<vox754> dooglus: eck well, Gedit is pretty, I want it for Windows, I just wish it could reload files easily.
<cosmodad> beast_: that'd be one among sun-java6-*
<bur[n] er> DreamerHxC, use network-manager?
<cosmodad> beast_: btw I got it from edgy-backports
<DreamerHxC> yes
<Dusk_> eck: can you look at my grub menu list?? http://rafb.net/p/lTfTNb44.html
<LjL> why not even just "sudo apt-get install build-essential", dyrne and f0o
<beast_> cosmodad: ahh i use dapper
<DreamerHxC> I used wifi-radar and I see I'm connected to my wireless, but it's not working
<cosmodad> beast_: oh ok... different thing then
<jgrau> hello. i need to use the nvidia driver. the drivers are installed, and when i turn them on without a restart I can use the 3d acceleration. But when I try to reboot after enabling the nvidia driver, X will not start before I set the driver back to nv. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<AsusM2N-MX> is there anyway to reset gnome panel from the command line?
<andygraha> bruenic-that sudo command removed desktop, now I am removing Open Office writer,presentation etc...won't let me remove the database part
<Dusk_> eck: oups this is the old one
<mitrovarr> I'm having some kind of issue with grub - sometimes when it updates (for new kernels or whatnot) it breaks the the winxp install on the same computer
<costaspapa> hello
<Flannel> AsusM2N-MX: why do you need to do it from the command line?
<costaspapa> everyone
<Dusk_> eck: but also in debian i have the same problem
<F0O> LjL, i did, when i first got ubuntu
<costaspapa> i just installed ubuntu right now, after 12 years of Windows Xp slavery I AM Free now
<AsusM2N-MX> i set the clock applet to use internet time and that messed up my one and only applet so i have no way to access anything from the gui
<eck> vox754: look at how beautiful that is: http://eklitzke.org/files/Screenshot.png
<eck> Dusk_: i will find a link for you
<dooglus> vox754: I guess it depends what you find pretty.  I find all the GTK widgets in gedit to be ugly
<Dusk_> eck: ok thanks a lot
<costaspapa> can i get some help regarding sound cards?
<Flannel> AsusM2N-MX: Why don't you?  Right click near the top or bottom of the screen, then "add panel" then right click the panel, and "add to panel" to add stuff.
<ghetek> if i have my own graphic, what is the best way of puttiing my graphic at the grub boot menu?
<AsusM2N-MX> ohh is that how u do it lol, thanks
<costaspapa> i downloaded amarok but it seems i cant listen to any music,,
<AsusM2N-MX> brb
<vox754> eck, hey, not bad!
<eck> Dusk_: read the part about drive mapping here http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s04.html
<dyrne> costaspapa: you downloaded codecs for mp3 and such yet?
<ghetek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<costaspapa> yes i did
<roachclit> Hey guys I downloaded Thunderbird and I don't know how to change the default application media program to VLC when opening up .wav files, can anyone help me?
<costaspapa> the song plays
<ghetek> !usplash
<Dusk_> eck: ok let me have a look
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<costaspapa> also the video player plays the example ubuuntu video with sound ok
<vox754> dooglus, do you prefer QT? KDE? I guess any modern toolkit is acceptable.
<costaspapa> my sound card is them old ones creative 5.1 but im only using stereo
<AsusM2N-MX> flammel: but what do i do abt that rogue panel that just doesnt display now?? how can i remove that invisible panel???
<drraid> Is there some trick to using the quote key in ubuntu?  I just switched over from debian,.. am using us105 generic keyboard layout -- cant get single quotes to show up, when i hit the quote key nothing happens.. if i hit it twice i get 
<drraid> is this common?
<roachclit> Hey guys I downloaded Thunderbird and I don't know how to change the default application media program to VLC when opening up .wav files, can anyone help me?
<dyrne> costaspapa: im not familiar with amarok but make sure alsa is selected for sound in preferences. then play the song and in  terminal type alsamixer and adjust volumes while song is playing. might just be that
<Slick_> roachclit, you just right click on the file, goto properties and select which program you want under 'open with'
<Flannel> drraid: sounds like your keyboard isn't a us105 keyboard
<costaspapa> ok hold on let me try
<drraid> Flannel: probably true, but it is standard and generic.
<dyrne> costaspapa: i have seceral old sb cards and they always work
<cosmodad> for anyone interested: I got java in FF working. There was a link missing like this: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<vox754> eck, is that irssi? or what client is that?
<Flannel> drraid: does it work in a tty?  (ctrl-alt-f1)
<dyrne> F0O: gotta go i was just quoting from http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8602 if thats any help
<eck> vox754: yes
<AsusM2N-MX> how do i get back to the gui once ive done ctrl-alt-f2 to get a console?
<cosmodad> AsusM2N-MX: try ctrl-alt-f{678}
<costaspapa> Dyrne  IN my volume control i 3 choices and i can hear the TEST tone on SB LIVE ....(aslsa mixer)  is this what u mean?
<andygraha> thanks everyone...I have to go rest...will try some more another time...
<odix> just installed telnet via synaptics...how do i start it ? inetd restart does not work
<AsusM2N-MX> irssi is great! im slowly changing to all console applications
<Flannel> AsusM2N-MX: ctrl-alt-f7
<eck> vox754: i think the madcow theme
<AsusM2N-MX> thks
<beast_> how come when i run cd /home/beast/desktop it gives me a directory not found error?
<cosmodad> odix: why in the world would you want to run telnet?
<ep2011> Okay, I just redownloaded it, and the md5 sum is right, but so is the old one
<Flannel> beast_: because it's Desktop not desktop
<drraid> Flannel: it semi-works in a tty.. the quote wont show up until i input a second character, but it does show up once i do
<ep2011> ill just check the disk for errors I guess, it should be working..
<odix> cosmo, i got ssh to, just want to try something
<tiago_deliberali> someone here uses tablet pc?! : )
<drraid> Flannel: if ic ould get tghat in X i would be happy
<cosmodad> odix: is there no telnetd?
<odix> thats what i installed
<odix> command not found
<cosmodad> odix: I wouldn't recommend running telnet from inetd
<AsusM2N-MX> Flannel: i dont get an option to add panel if i go to the edges of the screen?
<cosmodad> odix: suppose you need inetutils-telnetd
<carlosleal> hey guys how do i install XGL Compiz in Acer Aspire 5002
<carlosleal> ??????????/
<cosmodad> odix: that's a package
<Flannel> AsusM2N-MX: bottom and top edges.
<carlosleal> please some help
<carlosleal> im new
<Flannel> carlosleal: #ubuntu-effects for Compiz support
<costaspapa> Dyrne  in the terminal it shows me the other card
<costaspapa> not SBlive
<carlosleal> thanks
<cosmodad> odix: but don't blame me if ppl hack you and delete your pr0n collection ok? :)
<drraid> Flannel: is this an X-related issue?
<Dusk_> eck: i read the 7.4.2. The File device.map section...do i need do change device.map file index?
<beast_> ok now how come when i run "chmod +x jdk-6_<version>-linux-i586.bin" it gives me a file or directory not found error?
<eck> Dusk_: if it is not correct
<AsusM2N-MX> Flannel: yes thats what i did nothing
<odix> k ;] 
<cosmodad> odix: there's also a package called "telnetd"
<Flannel> drraid: I... don't image so.  It could be.  But I'd still put the blame on keyboards
<eck> Dusk_: check your actual hard drives against the device.map file
<cosmodad> odix: maybe you wanna use the stand-alone daemon instead of inetd...
<drraid> okay
<cosmodad> odix: seems safer to me
<drraid> ill fuzz it for a bit with other keyboards.. see where it goes ;] 
<drraid> thanks for the hlp
<vox754> eck, should I spend some time learning vim? What can be bad about it?
<Flannel> beast_: why are you doing that?
<bruenig> what is the difference between 2> and >
<Dusk_> eck: they're true but if i change lines does that mean something??
<Flannel> bruenig: append or not
<cosmodad> vox754: nuffin'
<Dusk_> eck: i have 2 hdds it's tru
<eck> vox754: it is kind of difficult to learn, that is it
<bruenig> so >> is the same as 2>
<Flannel> beast_: java6 is in the repositories
<odix> telnetd still gives me command not found ;\
<odix> synpatics isntalled it
<beast_> are you srerious
<Flannel> beast_: oh, you literally mean 2>  I dont know
<eck> Dusk_: try switching the drives in that file and reinstalling grub
<Dusk_> ok
<beast_> what is it under in synaptics
<Flannel> beast_: in -backports, yeah
<Dusk_> eck: thanks
<vox754> cosmodad, elaborate please.
<etchris> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dusk_> eck:  let me try
<Flannel> beast_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sun-java&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper-backports&release=all
<XelHa> I have a laptop who's native resolution isn't properly detected din Edgy and Feisty. Where can I report this?
<bruenig> it looks like 2> will redirect and print to stdout
<bruenig> but I am not sure if that is all it does
<eck> it sort of depends, if you are a programming you really ought to be using vim (or emacs)
<eck> vi for sysadmins :-)
<costaspapa>  can someone help me with some audio issues?
<funkyHat> My friend has a linksys WUSB11, and we think his version has the prism 2.5 chipset... which appears to run on the linux-wlan-ng drivers... are they included in the edgy install CD?
<cosmodad> vox754: http://chronos.cs.msu.su/vim/quotes.html
<bafoc> eck: oh ya
<DreamerHxC> damn
<Flannel> beast_: Best thing to do is go to that site, manually download the packages you want (click on those names, scroll down, click on the "i386" link, and pick a mirror) then install them by hand (dpkg -i [package] ), instead of through a package manager
<DreamerHxC> I have the same config for a wired connection and for the wifi connection but the wifi gets connected but it's not working
<cosmodad> vox754: once you master vim, it's a killer app
<beast_> Flannel: should i use that command for each one?
<beast_> and does order matter?
<vox754> For all of your programming discussion visit the brand new #ubuntu-programming
<cosmodad> beast_: you can do "dpkg -i *.dpkg"
<bruenig> apparently 2> redirects stderr and > redirects stdout
<cosmodad> beast_: it'll resolve installation order by itself
<Flannel> beast_: order matters only if they depend on each other
<beast_> ok
<beast_> thanks
<Koolpop0> help
<F0O> fockn niggaz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Koolpop0> wut is ubuntu specific file name?
<cosmodad> beast_: hold on... did you see those dapper backports of java6?
<Kronuz> hey, in nautilus, is there an easy way to copy the address of the current folder?
<F0O> hey
<F0O> LjL is a black whore?
<Kronuz> also, is there a way to "jump" to the address textbox (as to start writting a new address right away)?
<cosmodad> beast_: I didn't catch the entire thread but why would you not install through the package manager?
<F0O> wow
<F0O> i didnt know that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-42-56-84.cable.ubr06.knor.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
<beast_> cosmodad: yeah i'm looking right now but some of the dependencies aren't there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<beast_> you mean synaptic right? it's not listed there
<cosmodad> beast_: if it's a backport they should all be in place
<cosmodad> beast_: you need to add the dapper-backports repository -- you did that, didn't you?
<mates> hi there, I've got a problem installing Edgy on notebook HP nx6310, I try to boot live cd, then i see some errors with broadcom wifi driver, then starts gnome, but is very slow and I cannot launch desktop icon "Install". Any suggestions?
<vox754> cosmodad, comments on vim are always overwhelming, like laugh at non-vim users,... I mean, how can a new user not feel terrified?
<beast_> how?
<Flannel> cosmodad, beast_, we're doing it without adding the backports repository, since it's not necessarily a good idea
<cosmodad> Flannel: why not?
<etchris> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me install gmpy
<Megaqwerty> ?
<beast_> Flannel: the first 4 dependencied aren't available
<cosmodad> vox754: I've spent the last 3 days a lot of time in #vim, haven't met a single guy laughing at me
<daedra> anyone recommend some books to start with concerning linux?
<daedra> i've bought "running linux" by matt welsh
<cosmodad> vox754: if you're looking for trolls, it's never hard to find some :)
<Flannel> cosmodad: because you might not want the new versions of everything
<hesemes_> can somebody tell me how to run a fritzcard on edgy?
<Flannel> beast_: Which ones?
<cosmodad> Flannel: if you just install the packages you need and afterwards disable the rep, it will not install more than necessary
<jinho> how do u check if 3D hardware rendering is enabled?
<ardchoille> daedra: Books are good, but to be honest, most of the stuff I have learned was learned by sitting in this channel and the ubuntu forums.
<eck> jinho: glxinfo | head
<Megaqwerty> jinho: run glxgears
<beast_> Flannel: debconf (>= 0.5), or debconf-2.0, java-common (>= 0.24), locales
<eck> look for the direct rendering bit
<TwinX> daedra:  linux for dummies or something like that :)
<Megaqwerty> jinho: or glxinfo | grep direct
<ep2011> Hey, if my ubuntu cd has 6 errors when checking, but the md5 is right, should I reburn with low speed like 2x?
<Flannel> beast_: and you're on dapper?
<cosmodad> Megaqwerty, jinho: that alone is no indicator
<Flannel> ep2011: yes
<cosmodad> Megaqwerty, jinho: it'll work even if you use software rendering
<daedra> ardchoille: how about when you want to configure your kernel on the same machine IRC is running
<DreamerHxC> please, can someone help me to make my wifi work?
<ep2011> Okay, so I figured out what was wrong
<ep2011> thaks
<ardchoille> daedra: As I said, books are good :)
<beast_> Flannel: yes i ordered the Live cd 6.06 Dapper Drake because they said they had longterm support
<jinho> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinho> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<jinho> (what does this mean?)
<ep2011> and does anyone have a guide with installing duelboot with seperate /home directory?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=F00BaR@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d F00BaR]  by LjL
<daedra> ardchoille: the question is, which ones are better?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ebel> cosmodad Megaqwerty, jinho, but it'll give you some idea of speed. If it's about 400 FPS then it's probably software
<Megaqwerty> cosmodad: oh, well...my second suggestion should tell him if direct rendering is enabled
<cosmodad> ebel: those numbers can really be irritating
<jinho> i keep getting :
<jinho> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinho> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<vox754> cosmodad, then I guess I'll give it a shot... another time. Anything to say about emacs? I heard of emacs before knowing vim so I thought emacs was good, but now I'm not sure.
<cosmodad> ebel: but it looks like you don't have 3D on
<jinho> when i tried ur suggestions
<Flannel> beast_: that's fine.  Just making sure you're on dapper and not anything else
<cosmodad> vox754: it's a complete matter of taste
<cosmodad> vox754: some people prefer emacs, some vi
<Flannel> beast_: Oh, you're talking about on that page?  it says they'r enot available?
<cosmodad> vox754: it's in your genes, you'll have to try for yourself
<beast_> Flannel: yes
<Megaqwerty> jinho: did my second command help?
<Flannel> beast_: that's because the "backports" repositories aren't complete.  So, dapper-backports, for instance, doesn't contain any debconf, but "dapper" does.
<jinho> Megaqwerty: I keep getting the errors I put up
<jinho> xlib isnt happy
<uproot> how can i find out what graphics card i have ?
<Flannel> beast_: dapper-backports only contains a few thigs (like flash9, java6, etc) and then the rest of the stuff those packages rely on, come out of the normal install
<cosmodad> vox754: I myself tried emacs a bunch of years ago but didn't like it. but that's just my very personal 2 cents
<eck> uproot: usually it is output in lspci
<Megaqwerty> hmm
<eck> or maybe in the system > preferences > hardware information thing
<etchris> What would the command be to run something as aoss?
<jinho> anyone know what
<jinho> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinho> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<cosmodad> ebel: to determine wheter 3D is, it's better to check the Xorg log output in /var/log
<jinho> means?
<eck> as that user? use su/sudo
<uproot> im having trouble with beryl. i got it installed but everytime i try run it its saying something about GLX
<cosmodad> ebel: it'll tell you whether 3D was successfully enabled during X startup
<Flannel> uproot: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<Megaqwerty> jinho: k, I think I got it
<ep2011> What are people's opinions of installing the /home directory seperate vs not doing that?
<uproot> Flannel, thanks =)
<atlantia> hrrm getting resierfs error when fsck is running, suggests using --rebuild-tree, btu i can still boot form and use the partition, any advcie?
<Megaqwerty> jinho: you are using an nvidia card correct?
<atlantia> advice*
<jinho> Megaqwerty: yeah 6800gt
<linux1> hiya ppl anyone here good at setting up wifi as im not :(         (well so far im not)
<atlantia> ep2011, i had a box where i used fat32 as my home partition and shared it between windows and linux... seeing as how i hate fat32, i stopped doing that though
<Megaqwerty> jinho: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<costaspapa> ok.
<hejsa> When i installed apache2 from the repositories it had no httpd.conf file, how do i get this quite important file :D ?
<costaspapa> can someone help me with my audio ?
<jinho> Megaqwerty: k one sec
<IndyGunFreak> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<costaspapa> in the terminal my alsamixer is not the soundcard that i am using
<etchris> Is there a command known as aoss? To make Teamspeak, support dual audio ouputs?
<Flannel> hejsa: you don't.  Apache2 doesn't use httpd.conf, it uses a comglomeration of other config files, which allow for a ton of modulability and flexibility
<Megaqwerty> can someone help me install gmpy?
<atlantia> furthermore, the fsck program is very stupid as to what it reports, /var/log/fsck log only shows the same thing as the error, i still have no clue what partition is corrupt
<ep2011> atlantia - do you still have your /home seperate? just a different format?
<Flannel> etchris: you might check the forums (ubuntuforums.org), they have a few tutorials on how to get ET and Teamspeak working together
<costaspapa> and  i cannot hear audio from amarok but can hear audio from Totem
<etchris> Flannel, Thanks :)
<atlantia> ep2011, not on this install, but as far as doing it, it doesn't hurt, you can even symlink the home dir to a new partition if you want
<Lord_Illidan> xine works?
<hejsa> Flannel: Damn, then i have no idea why my apache isn't working
<Flannel> hejsa: what's it doing?
<atlantia> nm figured out my problem, fsck was trying to check an ntfs partition.. >.<
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to remove a wireless lan card device from ubuntu desktop version
<jinho> Megaqwerty: http://rafb.net/p/A0Y3as18.html
<eck> to remove the device? you mean remove the device node???
<kingcobra> what do you mean node
<jinho> ah lemme guess...im an idiot- i forgot to replace 'nv'
<hejsa> Flannel: First i thought php just didn't work, but then i found out that apache1.3 was the one being used... and then i tried to remove it and now i got no webserver answering on port 80...
<eck> kingcobra: ok, i guess not. what do you mean by remove the device?
<hejsa> Flannel: And the apache2 server doesn't seems to start
<Megaqwerty> jinho: yeah
<jinho> Megaqwerty: if change nv to nvglx is that it?
<Megaqwerty> jinho: no
<kingcobra> eck i have 2 wireless devices listed in networking and neither of them work my device at all so i want to remove them
<Flannel> hejsa: are you sure apache(1) isn't still running?
<Flannel> hejsa: what error does Apache2 give you?
<Megaqwerty> jinho: change it to 'nvidia' (no quotes)
<uproot> where do i go for beryl help Flannel ? sorry xchat closed
<Flannel> uproot: #ubuntu-effects
<jinho> Megaqwerty: o ok
<uproot> thank you
<jinho> Megaqwerty: anything else?
<eck> kingcobra: i would just leave them. if you really don't want to see them, blacklist the kernel modules in your udev scripts
<Megaqwerty> jinho: I'll double check the conf file...
<hejsa> Flannel: apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<Megaqwerty> jinho: nope, looks good to me
<vox754> cosmodad, scary quotes about vim you gave me... still, I'll try it. I'm sure I can find about 2 million tutorials somewhere.
<eck> exit
<kingcobra> eck ok can u tel me how to add my device ralink rt73
<Flannel> hejsa: Alright.  Sounds like you've got config file issues then.  Why don't you go ahead and pastebin your apache2.conf
<etchris> How do i use the aoss command to start a program?
<jinho> Megaqwerty: http://rafb.net/p/Dn2T1Z87.html
<Megaqwerty> jinho: make the changes then restart X, and if worse comes to worse and your x server doesn't start just ctrl+alt+f1 into a terminal and switch it back
<kingcobra> eck http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<kingcobra> eck i hav this driver but i cant get it working
<Megaqwerty> jinho: looks good :)
<Flannel> hejsa: oh, and pastebin httpd.conf as well
<kingcobra> eck i had it working on a previous install
<eck> kingcobra: i am not familiar with that driver -- have you tried searching the forums?
<hejsa> Flannel: As i said i have no httpd.conf
<jinho> Megaqwerty: cool thanks!
<kingcobra> yeah ive tried 2 r 3 difrent guides
<Flannel> hejsa: Eh?  Did you delete it?  You should have one, even if it's entirely comments.
<Flannel> hejsa: you're on dapper or edgy?
<kingcobra> problems with all of them
<Megaqwerty> jinho: happy to oblige!
<Bob-o> Ubuntu is deleting random files each 5 minutes
<Bob-o> I don't know what is wrong
<robbie_crash> what do I need to change this to so that files get copied to /media/tempo instead of /media/tempo/var: $ sudo cp /var -r  /media/tempo
<Flannel> Bob-o: `ps aux` will list the processes you have running, if you think it might be some malware
<hejsa> Flannel: :S feisty, so i'm not relaying on this apache server to work, but it still would be nice to be able to use it
<etchris> How do i use the aoss command to start a program?
<Stormx2> etchris: aoss <app>
<Stormx2> etchris: e.g. aoss firefox
<Flannel> hejsa: Oh.  Feisty.  Well, it's entirely possible that feisty's apache is broken currently.  You might ask in #ubuntu+1.
<Bob-o> I tried..But each time I do ps aux it deletes what it shows
<eck> i am using apache in feisty right now without any problems (works for me, i guess you could say)
<Flannel> hejsa: anyway, do this: purge apache2-common, reinstall it.  Then pastebin your apache2.conf (and reaffirm that httpd.conf doesn't exists)
<eck> what is the issue?
<afief> How do i chose on which version of GCC to compile a program with? 4.1 is default but I need 3.9
<Stormx2> Speaking of which, why can't two apps write to alsa at the same time? Surely thats the point of a mixer? One thing ubuntu really falls down on is this...
<Helmont> Hey, I jsut got a Linksys WUSB54G Ver. 4 Wireless G USB 2.0 which works straight out of the box, but what am i supposed to type in the terminal to get it to work?
<Stormx2> Helmont: I thought it works straight out the box?
<eck> afief: change your $CC or invoke gcc with the full path of the other version
<Bob-o> I really need to fix this...I have 3yrs of work on this computer
<etchris> Stormx2, Well im trying to do it for teamspeak, which is in home/chris/programs/teamspeak/ so what is the command mate?
<eck> probably something like gcc-3.9
<robbie_crash> what do I need to change this to so that files get copied to /media/tempo instead of /media/tempo/var: $ sudo cp /var -r  /media/tempo
<eck> Bob-o: what do you mean it deletes what it shows?
<Helmont> Stormx2: Well, obviously its not like I hook it up and it works, I need to enter a wep key and stuff, isn't there a command and stuff?
<Stormx2> etchris: Well, whats the executable? Isn't it "TeamSpeak" or "Teamspeak" or something? I'm pretty sure its got capital letters...
<dooglus> etchris: that game me a weird feeling - you mentioned my home directory /home/chris.  I didn't realise anyone else would use that same path :)
<Bob-o> I see the process's and it wipes them out of sight
<Stormx2> Helmont: You can do it from System > Administration > Networking ... not sure about a command
<eck> Bob-o: redirect it to a file?
<Flannel> Bob-o: ps aux | less
<etchris> dooglus, hehe :)
<Bob-o> Didn't work
<bernard1> Storm, do i do it in hexadecimal?
<etchris> dooglus, there are more chris' in the world than you :P:
<bernard1> for the wep key?
<Flannel> Bob-o: ps aux > process.txt then view that file
<Stormx2> bernard1: Yeah think so...
<dooglus> etchris: yes, but they usually get /home/chris2 and /home/chris3...
<bernard1> I'm gonna go play around with it, but i was SURE there was some sudo something something command
<Bob-o> Gah..It just removed that from sight as well..
<Stormx2> bernard1: I didn't have to do that for setting up my card
<etchris> dooglus, ohhh okay :)
<bernard1> Ok
<perverted> hi friends, i have a machine with 2 NICs, eth0 / eth1, i want to run an eggdrop that uses one device each so they have diff ips. how would i accomplish this with my setup? i run ubuntu 2.6.15
<Bob-o> A file just appeared saying "Nice try"
<eck> Bob-o: boot into single user mode with the filesystem mounted read-only and figure out what is going on
<eck> there should be an option in grub
<Flannel> Bob-o: sounds like you've been rooted and have some fun malware
<Bob-o> That was the first thing I did
<Stormx2> Bob-o: Uh oh...
<eck> Bob-o: also, get chrkrootkit and rkhunter
<Bob-o> It did the exact same thing
<eck> Bob-o: but before you can fix it you will need to go into single user mode
<Flannel> Bob-o: liveCD
<eck> or live cd
<Bob-o> I did
<Bob-o> Shows something like "haha nice try", and etc..
<eck> when you do what?
<enyc> perverted: you do not need 2 ethernet cards to have separetp ip addresses...
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to get a ralink rt73 wlan device working
<Bob-o> Single user mode
<perverted> thats the way its setup
<Flannel> Bob-o: live CD
<perverted> two separate internet connections
<eck> Bob-o: you can also change init
<eck> Bob-o: e.g. pass init=/bin/bash
<enyc> perverted: aah well you have 2 problems then ;-)
<eck> on the kernel line i mean
<sree> hi
<enyc> perverted: you first need the relevant routing setup right...
<etchris> Stormx2, That didnt work mate, sure i dont need to point it to the path of the files or out?
<Bob-o> That didn't work
<Bob-o> It just showed "lol"
<sree> How to watch streaming tv sites that use sopcast webplayer ?
<eck> Bob-o: well you gave yourself away
<enyc> perverted: and depending how that has been done, you amy need to get eggdrop to set specific ip address on its socket..
<jinho> I installed the nvidia drivers (from the website) but when I change the xorg.conf file so that it says "nvidia" rather than "nv" xserver wont start up
<Stormx2> etchris: Like I said, no. How do you normally launch TeamSpeak (without using aoss) ?
<Bob-o> I havn't downloaded anything for a long time though
<ntze> anyone figured out how let a broadcom chip based wlan work with kismet?
<Bob-o> there must be something to fix it.
<etchris> ermmmm by going into the directory and opening it
<lisapc> how can I edit mpeg movies?
<Bob-o> Each 5 minutes is critical..
<perverted> enyc: yeah after some hours of research ive concluded that routing certain ips to each NIC is probably the best/easiest way to go
<enyc> perverted: basically you can only have one "default gateway" in the IP routing table.....  you could add a route to specific IP address of a server via the gateway of a particular address...
<eck> Bob-o: clearly you are lieing -- if you couldn't boot with that as the init script you couldn't even run a shell
<cfactor> Anyone know how to reconfigure whether your hardware time is set to UTC or not?
<afief> Where is the alternative version of GCC stored by default?
<sree> How to watch streaming tv sites that use sopcast webplayer ?
<perverted> i was hoping there would be a way to like say "ok this process only uses eht1"..
<linux1> hiya ppl having a few problem getting my wifi card to work (isl3886 /prisma)  ive blacklisted all modules and install ndiswrapper and the windows driver but still not working
<_nano_> is there a way to boot into an existing installation using alternate install CD?
<jinho> I installed the nvidia drivers (from the website) but when I change the xorg.conf file so that it says "nvidia" rather than "nv" xserver wont start up- anyone have an idea of what might be wrong?
<enyc> perverted: hrrm well that is down to the application
<enyc> perverted: but what you CAN do
<Stormx2> jinho: Have you checked the log?
<Bob-o> ..Will I be able to get my files back at least?
<etchris> Stormx2, Go to the directory and open
<sree> Could someone please help me
<kingcobra> ntze linux1 thats 3 of us need wifi working
<jinho> Stormx2: where are the logs stored?
<Bob-o> I need a way to back everything up - I have a lot of work on this computer
<ep2011> err
<enyc> per is set "this destination IP address on the interntet uses this gateway" which will then use the relevant source-IP as appropriate
<ep2011> i burned another cd
<ep2011> 6 errors again
<linux1> kingcobra lol
<Flannel> Bob-o: live CD, backup files, reinstall.  and then please stop trolling.
<kingcobra> :)
<afief> Where is the alternative version of GCC stored by default?
<enyc> perverted: which is fine if you don't need to speak to the same server from bath processes at the same time
<Stormx2> jinho: /var/logXorg.0.log
<enyc> perverted: that make any sense??
<Stormx2> Uhg, sorry
<perverted> enyc: yup
<Stormx2> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ep2011> can someone help? I burned the cd 4 times, 2 differnet files, twice downloaded torrent once http, all have 6 errors
<fblade> hey guys wonder if you can help me with my dual booting problem
<Stormx2> ep2011: Verified the iso?
<Bob-o> Ok, I'l try that
<enyc> perverted: well is that a suitable answer for you?
<ep2011> yes
<etchris> Stormx2, Details: Failed to execute child process "aoss" (No such file or directory), is the error message i get
<Bob-o> Thanks a lot
<ep2011> md5 is correct
<sree> Could someone please help me ?
<morenin> hola
<ep2011> on all of them
<Stormx2> ep2011: Whatt speed burn?
<perverted> its the last case scenario i would like to setup, thanks
<Stormx2> sree: With?
<morenin> emm, espaol?
<Flannel> !es |  morenin
<ubotu> morenin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sree> How to watch streaming tv sites that use sopcast webplayer ?
<morenin> gracias
<enyc> perverted: you can do more clever things with source-based-routing in iproute2
<LjL> sree, sopcast is available for Linux IIRC
<enyc> perverted: it starts to get interesting!
<jinho> Stormx2: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) was the error i got
<beast_> Flannel: I've downloaded and installed all the files but it doesn't work
<fblade> how can i dual boot ubuntu and vista, after installing ubuntu on the primary HDD, replacing my win xp install?
<fblade> vista is on my slav
<fblade> slave*
<afief> How do i chose on which version of GCC to compile a program with? 4.1 is default but I need 3.9
<ep2011> i did 2 the last time but for some reason it said seemed to burn on 10x, ill tell you with in a second after i go back to windows
<zerogt86> anyone have any luck setting up nvidia soundstorm with kernal 2.6.17-11?
<beast_> Flannel: when i type java -version in the terminal, it doesn't work
<ep2011> any suggestions on programs?
<Stormx2> etchris: Well if you haven't installed it with sudo, then run aoss /path/to/executable
<jinho> Stormx2: even though I did install the drivers from the site, and it didnt complain to me once when installing...
<eck> afief: i already told you -- install the other gcc version and run gcc-3.9
<eck> or whatever the binary is called
<LjL> afief: type "export CC=gcc-3.9" and "export CXX=gcc-3.9" before compiling
<Flannel> beast_: What version does it give you?
<sree> LjL, what does that mean
<vox754> Ubuntu 7.04 Alpha 5 CD image testing started FEISTY IS NOT SUITABLE FOR EVERYDAY USE RIGHT NOW IT IS ONLY IN ALPHA. If you are interested in helping to test CD images for the upcoming Ubuntu release you can find more information here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383067
<afief> LjL, well I did that and is still trying to compile with the other
<nephish_> hey guys, what does nil.klass mean ?
<somniis> ep2011: try IsoRecorder (google it)
<LjL> sree: err... that you can just download the Linux version of the player and run it?
<Fizzbane> Hello i have amarok installed on kubuntu edgy with a soundblaster audigy SE 7.1 with logictech 5.1 speakers. How do i set up my surround sound through my sound card? I already get some sound out of them.
<beast_> Flannel: "command not found"
<LjL> sree: http://www.sopcast.org/download/
<ep2011> oaky ill try that
<ep2011> brb
<ep2011> dinner
<ep2011> ill try that later, thank you
<LjL> afief: if you did a "configure" before, without those variables set, wipe the directory clean, extract the tarball again, and try again
<sree> LjL, thats fine... I managed to do that.. however some sites have these streaming video that need browser to have sopcast webplayer
<Flannel> beast_: which packages did you install?
<jinho> Stormx2: any ideas?
<LjL> sree: that i don't think is available
<etchris> Stormx2, get cant find command aoss?
<sree> LjL, :(
<cfactor> FYI, answer to my UTC question is in /etc/default/rcS
<Stormx2> etchris: have you install alsa-oss ?
<etchris> Nope :)
<LjL> afief: btw, where did you even *get* gcc 3.9? i only have 3.4 and 3.5 (besides 4.x) in the repositories
<beast_> Flannel: debconf , libc6,  unixodbc, sun-java6-jre
<Stormx2> jinho: None, I'm afraid. Do you have a particularly old/new card?
<Death_Sargent> my wifi stoped working after I tried to connect with WIFI-Radar
<Zenerek> hey guys i modem question, I got dapper installed and my modem works and all but it drops the connection often
<Death_Sargent> I hit disconect and that was the last i saw of it
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know of a good Python IDE?
<Flannel> beast_: I believe you also need sun-java6-bin
<afief> LjL, I did. well actually the 3.9 was a typo i needed 2.95 and installed, exported 2.95, but it's still not working
<Death_Sargent> the default ubuntu system calims im disconected
<jinho> Stormx2: 6800gt
<Flannel> beast_: and then, since you want the jdk, -jdk as well
<_nano_> is there a way to boot into an existing ubuntu partition using alternate install CD?
<Stormx2> jinho: That means nothing to me. Ask on the forums perhaps?
<afief> LjL what i'm trying to do is compiling a chinese chess game called xiangqi
<LjL> afief: link to the tarball please
<jinho> does anyone here have a nvidia 6800 gt- and has installed the nvidia drivers and has the patience to help me?
<afief> LjL: http://user.it.uu.se/~johannd/projects/xiangqi++/xiangqi.tgz
<wyndblade> !envy | jinho
<ubotu> jinho: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<jinho> ubotu: I've tried it to no avail
<zerogt86> anyone have any luck setting up nvidia soundstorm with kernal 2.6.17-11?
<jinho> whoops
<wyndblade> jinho: even manual installation?
<jinho> wyndblade: yeah I just tried manual installation and it goes w/o a hitch until i try modifying xorg.conf
<wyndblade> jinho: I personally let it do the inital xorg.conf, then I edited it
<jinho> wyndblade: itll work when I have it as "nv" but the moment I change it to "nvidia" the system wont start up
<r4nge> hmm, i wanted to remove "atd" but aptitude gives me a warning that ubuntu-standard 1.3 depends on it, so i have to keep it on?
<wyndblade> jinho: I'd try and let it autoconfig x for you, then just edit it later
<finalbeta> Anyone can recommend me a GUI ftp client that supports AUTH TLS and ident server
<eck> r4nge: why do you want to remove atd?
<jinho> wyndblade: I did that too...man I'm so frustrated cuz its not like I'm using some weird card that no one's heard of, or some weird system...
<eck> it is very useful :-)
<beast_> Flannel: i used installed them but how do i make a new folder in usr/lib?
<r4nge> figured cron can do pretty much anything i ened
<Flannel> r4nge: ubuntu-standard is just a metapackage, you can safely remove it.  Make sure you install it again before you upgrade
<beast_> Flannel: because that's where eclipse is looking for it but can't find it
<eck> at and cron are for different things
<wyndblade> jinho: that's odd.... you try going back a version on the nvidia drivers?
<r4nge> and i read that atd isnt the most secure
<eck> and i think at is part of lsb
<ep2011> should I burn the ubuntu cd with a speed like 3x?
<jinho> wyndblade: do u recommend any particular version? (Im not familiar w. the linux numbering of the drivers)
<jrib> ep2011: yes
<ep2011> okay
<ep2011> thanks
<Zenerek> well if anyone can give me some advice as to why my modem drops the connection so often (actual time varies) i'll be here waiting for a bit
<wyndblade> jinho: I'd just hit up the nvidia linux forums and search
<eck> r4nge: if something else depends on it (i doubt anything does) you could break things by removing it
<eck> r4nge: but most people don't use it so you're probably safe
<r4nge> yeah, lsb-core depends on it
<eck> there you go -- i'd just keep it
<beast_> Flannel: it installed and i'm looking at it. It's in usr/lib/jvm. Is it supposed to be there?
<r4nge> will do
<eck> it can be a pretty nifty tool too, i use it when i am doing remote work and am going to change something that could break my remote access
<Flannel> eck, r4nge, if anything depends on it, it'll get reinstalled once you oinstall the thing that depends on it
<LjL> afief: i only have gcc-3.4 and g++-3.4 available right now, but if i specify those exports (it's "export CC=gcc-3.4" and "export CXX=g++-3.4" by the way, i guess i got the CXX one wrong the other time), it does try to compile using 3.4 (it still fails, but)...
<Flannel> beast_: no idea.  You installed eclipse from the repos?
<sree> LjL, thanks for your help, appreciate
<beast_> yes
<LjL> afief: but you do need to set those variables before extracting the tarball
<eck> Flannel: if it is part of LSB it could be the case that some other package actually uses it but the package maintainers didn't put it as a depends, which is what i would worry about
<somniis> ep2011: slower speeds are usually better, it decreases the risk of a bad burn.  i used IsoRecorder on 10x to burn the iso (via http), and had no problems with it :)
<afief> LjL, why before extracting?
<LjL> afief: well, before running ./configure anyway
<beast_> Flannel: then how do i make a new folder to move it into. It won't let me do it right now because i'm not root
<Flannel> eck: shrug.  I see no real reason to remove it either, it's what, a couple of Kb?
<afief> okay
<Flannel> beast_: use sudo
<LjL> afief: so if you have already extracted it, and have already run configure, you need to wipe and re-extract
<LjL> afief: i suppose the first error you get is "error.H:31: error: expected class-name before '{' token"?
<r4nge> eck: so you would have atd do something in the future in case what you were going to work on broke something
<r4nge> ?
<beast_> what command makes a new folder?
<afief> LjL: correct
<Flannel> beast_: but, you shouldn't have to do that.  You should be able to tell eclipse where it should be looking.  Or whatever.
<Flannel> beast_: mkdir
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do you zip something up in ubuntu or create a tar?
<LjL> afief: check the third line of the output, if it just says "c++ -g -O2 .....", it's not using the custom GCC version, while if it says "g++-3.4 -g -O2 ...." (well, for me it 3.4, 2.95 for you) it's using the custom version (but failing anyway)
<mand0> Open up the Archive Manager
<LjL> [BTF] Chm0d: type  tar --help | grep cf 
<mand0> Applications > Accessories
<beast_> Flannel: eclipse doesn't even open though and java commands in the terminal don't work
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty
<eck> r4nge: for example, if i was going to change iptables, i would have an at job to restore the old settings in ten minutes, so if the new settings break something i can still get back to the box
<Flannel> beast_: then you haven't installed java properly, it seems.
* beast_ sighs
<afief> LjL, nope says c++ -g -02
<eck> r4nge: if everything goes smoothly you just remove the job from the queue
<Flannel> !java | beast_, this URL might help
<ubotu> beast_, this URL might help: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<r4nge> sounds good
<bulem> beast_ you have the correct java you expected?
<Zenerek> yeah what mand0 said it handles rar and zip other archive types
<LjL> afief: then i do think you didn't have the [right]  variables set before running configure... also, of course you do have g++-2.95 installed? gcc-2.95 alone is not enough
<etchris> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AndyCR> hi
<afief> LjL: oops, not installed, sorry
<beast_> bulem: yes I have java6 in a folder in usr/lib/jvm. but i can't run java command in terminal and eclipse won't open saying...
<Andeh> Hey everybody?
<AndyCR> where can i get the source code for the versions of the packages that come with, say, ubuntu edgy?
<LjL> afief: ok, then install it and then do the *whole* thing again, including wiping the directory and extracing the tarball (or, well, "make distclean" might work, but only "might"). got to go now...
<AndyCR> ie the code for the version of gedit that comes with edgy?
<Andeh> I finally installed beryl! its awesome!
<beast_> bulem: it's looking in /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<somniis> Andeh: yes it is :)
<afief> LjL, thanks a million for your help:) at least now i know how ubuntu decides about the compiler version to use
<Andeh> :D
<r4nge> is it normal to have quite a few of these "/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL" showing up in my process when i have the hhtpd on?
<Andeh> after trying 5 hours i found a script to do it for me rodl
<Andeh> rofl*
<zerogt86> can anyone help me with my nvidia soundstorm?
<r4nge> 50+ of them
<eck> r4nge: yeah, they're actually mostly sharing memory so they don't use as much ram as you would think
<koolpop0> i restarted comp and nothing happned
<sethk> r4nge, yes
<sethk> r4nge, apache spawns multiple processes to handle multiple requests.  The number is configurable
<sethk> r4nge, when you exceed some number of connections, another batch will start
<r4nge> ok, just got worried because i just ahve the default apache page up and thought something my be fishy
<linux1> hiya ppl still cant get my wifi to work i cant work out whats wrong    here all the info i have  http://www.pastebin.ca/398088
<sethk> r4nge, >50 is much higher than is typical, but not necessarily a problem
<r4nge> must be default because i didnt even touch the conf yet
<sethk> r4nge, I haven't tried it on 6.1, my servers are on an earlier ubuntu release, or on other distros, so it's possible
<AndyCR> nobody knows if there is some ftp server with the source on it?
<beast_> who has java 6 here?
<eck> AndyCR: you can get the source with apt-get source
<sethk> AndyCR, several
<eck> that is the easiest way
<Zenerek> while i am here i have another question, i want to give another user dialup permission but i don't want to give admin type rights, is there a way to give to do this?
<sethk> AndyCR, you mean "does anybody know".  "nobody knows" means that you are telling us that none of us know.
<AndyCR> eck: thanks!!
#ubuntu 2007-03-17
<beast_> anyone have java6?
<AndyCR> sethk: sorry, thats what I meant
<sethk> Zenerek, that's the default, so the question is kind of unclear.
<Zenerek> alright hold on while i restate my question
<eck> AndyCR: also use apt-get build-dep if you want to actually build the package
<eck> otherwise you will be missing a ton of dev packages
<etchris> When installing the nvidia drivers,  I dont see the software preferences box thats supposed to come up
<etchris> ?
<hejsa> Flannel: Apache problem again... Apache2 is running and working now, but php isn't working. php is installed and a2enmod php5 says it's enabled and /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf got the right file indexes... and i have restarted the apache2 server a couple of times... also when apache2 isn't running i got no other webservers answering... what could the problem be ?
<AndyCR> eck: thanks. and if I modify it, just make install? or do I have to do something to tell apt that I modified it so it wont steamroll it with an update?
<beast_> please does anyone have java6?
<eck> AndyCR: iirc the make file will build a .deb
<AndyCR> nice, thats great! thanks
<sethk> hejsa, I don't know what you mean about other webservers.  apache2 is your web server (obviously) so what are you expecting to answer?
<AndyCR> i moved to gentoo partly because i couldnt get source, and didnt think to ask... :/ now im sick of recompiling everything
<jrib> beast_: ask your real question
<eck> AndyCR: oh, you have to use dpkg-buildpackage
<Flannel> sethk: he wants to know why PHP isn't being processed.  hejsa, it happens.  We see it ocassionally.  I... don't remember the fix at the moment.
<sethk> AndyCR, source is available for everything.  All the distros are built from the same source, except for a tiny bit that might be different distro to distro
<sethk> Flannel, I know, but he also asked a second question, which I was addressing
<beast_> ok how did you download java6 because i've tryed various methods and wanted to see what actally worked for people
<AndyCR> eck: thanks
<Flannel> hejsa: you may want to try asking in #apache.  But I'll keep trying
<sethk> Flannel, you also have to tell apache that .php is an allowable executable file name
<jrib> beast_: use sun-java6-jre from edgy-backports
<eck> AndyCR: here's one I did a while ago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10689/
<Flannel> sethk: That's in php5.conf
<sethk> Flannel, you also have to tell apache that the directory in which a .php file lives is allowable for executable files.
<sethk> Flannel, so?  did I say it isn't in php5.conf?
<eck> I keep notes :-)
<beast_> jrib: i have dapper and would it be alright to get it from synaptic?
<AndyCR> sethk: yeah, but if im using edgy, and it uses a certain version of an app, and the version the project site for that app releases is much more up-to-date, chances are ill need a bunch of extra newer libraries as well
<Dato> fdhfj
<Dato> this is a chat?
<somniis> Dato: yep :)
<jrib> beast_: java6 is not packaged for dapper
<dager> Dato: of course :)
<sethk> AndyCR, oh, sure, it's much more practical to use the distro's source packages.  But the availability of source does not differ from distro to distro.
<Flannel> jrib: its in backports
<sethk> AndyCR, as I think you said you discovered.
<sethk> Dato, I don't know, is it?
<beast_> jrib: i see it here in synaptic
<sethk> AndyCR, I answered before I read the whole thing.  :)
<jrib> Flannel: for dapper?  packages.ubuntu.com doesn't show it
<bubb> bye everyone
<jrib> beast_: ok then install it, but to quell my curiousity can you show me the output of this command:  apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<Zenerek> ok since i am not sure what part you did not get i will explain, I created a new user for someone, i want them to be able to use wvdial to go online, i have given them every permission except admin and it seems that to use wvdial you need admin permissions
<jrib> Flannel: ah you are right, I just typed it wrong :)  (and ubotu doesn't search dapper-backports)
<beast_> jrib: sun-java6-jre:
<beast_>   Installed: (none)
<beast_>   Candidate: 6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1
<beast_>   Version table:
<beast_>      6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1 0
<beast_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Packages
<erUSUL> Zenerek: add them to the dial group
<beast_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<dager> Zenerek: dial group
<jrib> beast_: thanks, that should be ok.  In the future please use a pastebin for large pastes
<eck> beast_: please don't flood
<sethk> Zenerek, oh.  you need the SUID feature.  that allows the program, the dialer in this case, to execute with admin privileges, even though started by a normal (non-admin) user
<AndyCR> ah
<AndyCR> thanks again!
<beast_> sorry whats a pastebin?
<cmatheso2> i'm writing a upstart script on feisty, but my pre-start script doesn't seem to get executed... how can i debug this?
<jrib> !pastebin | beast_
<ubotu> beast_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sethk> Zenerek, try the group suggestion first, it's simpler
<beast_> jrib: just the jdk and bin should be ok right?
<Zenerek> ok i will try and thanks
<spinster> hi, i'm running linux ubuntu and i want to download and install some stuffs to i watch movies/dvd/mp3/mpeg/ can somebody help me ?
<ep2011> wow, im getting pretty mad now...
<jrib> beast_: yes, unless you also want the plugin for firefox
<ep2011> 8 checksums failed
<ep2011> this is my 4th time burning
<ep2011> low speed... with correct md5
<somniis> ep2011: :(
<ep2011> Any ideas? :(
<spinster> jrib: you helped me one time, and that was a good help can you help me this time ?
<eck> ep2011: put the iso on your hard drive and boot off of it with grub (if you already have linux on)
<Kronuz> hey, are the nautilus key bindings in some configuration file?
<erUSUL> Zenerek: in the graphical front end to groups and users (System>Admin>users and gro..) in the properties of a user you can check "Use modems" as a permision in the third tab
<ep2011> I dont have linux, eck
<Kronuz> 'cause I want to set the location bar to alt+d
<jrib> !restricted | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AMD> what the correct way to run mythtv front end from a terminal ?
<sethk> ep2011, you mean you do md5sum on individual files on the cd, and there is a mismatch for some files?
<eck> well then you have to take your chances with burning
<spinster> jrib: i know that but look, i need to remove some # from some file i dunno where what to remove can you tell me what to do ?
<jrib> spinster: have you read the wiki page?
<spinster> jrib: nope wait i will read it now :)
<toulouse> whenever i format a partition as ext3 journaled, my file system check fails and then i have to press ctrl-D to continue the boot--why?
<ep2011> sethk: I did md5sum on the iso, and then when I checked the disk when running it it found 8 errors
<ep2011> but this time, it acually runs, unlike last time
<deek_> Hey guys, when I try starting X it gives me an error about not having the module "wfb". Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<sethk> ep2011, you mean the installer's "check cd" thing finds these errors?
<ep2011> yes.
<sethk> deek_, turn off the frame buffer feature
<khaled> how come telinit 3 does not take me to console mode ?
<khaled> is it disabled by default ?
<sethk> deek_, take it ouf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ep2011> but sethk, now the live cd runs
<deek_> How?
<ubuntu> hey ubuntu users. how do you do?
<ep2011> but im worried the install will be messed up..
<mand0> fantastic, thanks for asking
<sethk> khaled, ubuntu has assigned the run levels differently than all the other distros
<flyinghippo> Hello.  I have done something very stupid.
<mand0> uhoh what ?
<eck> ep2011: run the disc check on the CD, maybe the burning software is incorrectly detecting errors
<sethk> khaled, it's unfortunate, because the lowest normal run level includes the gui.  You can, of course, stop the gui.
<flyinghippo> I installed the Feisty repository software... turns out it was developer software.
<somniis> ep2011: do you have another computer to test the install on first?
<flyinghippo> Now gnome fails to start.
<sethk> flyinghippo, I got married once, can't be any more stupid than that.
<mand0> Tis so
<ep2011> no somniis
<ep2011> and eck, that is the check i did
<somniis> ah :(
<flyinghippo> Is there a system restore?
<dager> flyinghippo: any error logs?
<beast_> jrib: i installed it but the java commands in the terminal don't work
<ep2011> I don't get why it isnt burning right, I used 2 programs too
<ubuntu> what what?
<jrib> beast_: what java commands?  WHat errors do you get?
<eck> i would just try to install it anyway
<mand0> yea, are you getting any errors/problems? or just the developer title scares u ?
<jrib> beast_: details are important :)
<deek_> sethk, would I comment out Load "vbe"?
<eck> do you know what files it thinks are bad?
<ep2011> no, it doesnt show me
<sethk> deek_, that's the general idea; let me check on the name of the frame buffer feature.
<ubuntu> Tis so??
<flyinghippo> Dager: I'm sure I could fetch some, but I'm not sure how I could send them.
<flyinghippo> I'm currently in nIRC.
<eck> ep2011: you could also do network install...
<beast_> jrib: java -version and the error is bash:java:command not found
<mand0> ubuntu: i said fantastic thanks for asking
<ep2011> whats the negatives of installing dapper and upgrading? I have dapper from shipit i got about a year ago
<erUSUL> beast_: have you done 'sudo aptdate-alternatives --config java' and choosed sun java?
<ubuntu> What do you mean?
<mand0> way to pay attention
<eck> you'd have to redownload everything though
<khaled> sethk: how can stop the GUI? i am using ubuntu on vmware.. gui is taking up too much resource.. i do not want uninstall as i might need it back sometimes
<beast_> erUSUL: no
<jrib> beast_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Lamego> beast_, you don't have java installed
<dager> flyinghippo: ah, i see.. do you remember getting any error messages to begin with? or does it just fail to start?
<ep2011> eck, I only have wireless internet...
<sethk> deek_, I'd have to google for the module name, which you can do as well as I.
<flyinghippo> It was actually the GDM that wouldn't start.
<eck> ep2011: there's nothing wrong with it, if you have a good dapper disc that's probably the way to go
<erUSUL> beast_: if you instaled java do that
<sethk> khaled, you can edit the inittab file (in /etc)
<eck> ep2011: some wireless drivers are supported -- i did network install with an intel wireless chipset!
<erUSUL> !java > beast_
<flyinghippo> Perhaps I could wait for feisty to be out, then update everything, and for now, use my laptop?
<Toma-> the forums look all messed up since the upgrade :/
<mand0> backup the stuff u want to keep and reinstall edgy ?
<dager> flyinghippo: im sure its fixable.. did gdm give you any errors?
<khaled> sethk: edit which line ?
<spinster> jrib: look the error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xine-lib/libxine-main1_1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.6_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<sethk> khaled, let me look at mine, hold on
<flyinghippo> The basic xorg diagnosis thing.
<khaled> sethk: thanks
<jrib> spinster: sudo apt-get update, then try whatever you were doing again
<khaled> sethk: id:2:initdefault:
<khaled>  ?
<etchris> Anyone know how to install MoBlock?
<dager> flyinghippo: when you updated to the fiesty repos.. what did you install?
<flyinghippo> Dager: I pretty much updated everything
<sethk> khaled, I'm wrong, it's only in inittab when it needs the auto restart.  You need to remove the link to gdm (or kdm or whichever display manager you use) in /etc/rc1.d
<dager> flyinghippo: you might be missing part of xorg, modular does that to people :(
<spinster> jrib: k
<dwhsix> aaargh... I keep not being able to get sound in swiftfox (macromedia flash, e.g. youtube etc)... any suggestions?
<jrib> ok
<flyinghippo> I'll try things out and come back later.
<ep2011> eck, my wireless isn't even showing up in Network Settings
<sethk> khaled, rc1.d for run level 1, rc2.d for run level 2, etc.
<deek_> sethk, according to the nvidia forums wfb should be included in the nvidia drivers. I installed them with envy..
<eck> ep2011: yeah, just use the dapper cd then
<sethk> deek_, I run nvidia without frame buffer with no problems at all.
<dwhsix> other sound (e.g. cd, mp3) is fine
<khaled> sethk: so just delete the file ?
<etchris> Okay, little help...I installed wine through Add/Remove yet it isnt working, even installed all other packages from synaptic still nothing, any help?
<sethk> deek_, you could of course install the missing libraries
<khaled> sethk: i guess i am using gdm
<sethk> khaled, right.  It's a sym link.
<spinster> jrib: don't work that to i install to watch dvd/mp3/mpeb
<spinster> jrib: don't work that to i install to watch dvd/mp3/mpeg
<deek_> sethk, what's the missing libraries?
<Jaguar> etchris: What're you trying to run on wine?
<spinster> jrib: sure i need to add or remove some # from some file can you tell me ? please
<somniis> ep2011: can you run ethernet to the comp?
<sethk> deek_, you mentioned it before, wfb.somethingorother
<etchris> Jaguar, the steam install
<jrib> spinster: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<spinster> k
<sethk> khaled, in /etc/rc1.d, do this:    ls | grep gdm
<Jaguar> etchris: I take it you did the entire winecfg thing and have set up your c_drive in your .wine folder?
<khaled> sethk: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2007-03-10 19:19 /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<ubuntu> psi
<sethk> khaled, that's the one.
<khaled> sethk: would renaming it help ?
<etchris> Jaguar, I just did it through the package installer
<khaled> sethk what if i want to get back to GUI later?
<sethk> khaled, probably, but it's cleaner to just move it to another directory.
<spinster> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10691/ here
<sethk> khaled, you can always recreate it this way:
<spinster> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10691/ here i paste it
<deek_> sethk, Okay, thanks!
<khaled> sethk: ah thnaks
<khaled> sethk thanks
<sethk> ln -s  ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<sethk> khaled:    ln -s  ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<Jaguar> etchris: Ok, there's a few things you need to do now that it's installed. First as your user (not root) run `winecfg`. This will create your user's .wine folder and c_drive folder
<ep2011> somniis: no, its on the other side of the house
<kingcobra> does anybody know the up down commands for wireless network device
<etchris> Jaguar, Just did that
<khaled> sethk: rebooting.. hope it works
<sethk> khaled, should.
<Jaguar> etchris: Ok, good. What version of wine did you install?
<ep2011> You guys are sure that upgrading is just as good as installing the 6.10?
<etchris> Jaguar, latest one im guessing
<ep2011> well, installing 6.06 and then upgrading
<etchris> Jaguar, straight off the package installer
<spinster> jrib: are you here ?
<jrib> spinster: add "universe multiverse" to the end of lines 28 and 29
<wyndblade> ep2011: personally I haad no issues with the upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<Jaguar> etchris: type `wine --version` and let me know.
<Kronuz> is there any way I can change the CTRL+L in Nautilus for ALT+D ?
<somniis> ep2011: it should be just as good.
<spinster> humm ok
<Kronuz> (I'm very very used to alt+d
<sethk> ep2011, I wouldn't upgrade as part of a new install unless there was absolutely no alternative.
<Liam11> Hello, I just have a simple question, does 6.10 Support the Enhanced visual styles? (the cubed workspaces and such)
<etchris> Jaguar, 0.9.22-0
<Flannel> Liam11: #ubuntu-effects, and yes.
<wyndblade> ep2011: but I did a fresh install of 6.06 and had nothing else installed
<khaled> Liam11: just install xgl
<etchris> Jaguar, Version: 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (wine)
<eck> Kronuz: _maybe_ in gconf-editor, but i wouldn't bet on it
<Kronuz> also, in Firefox, CTRL+E is not working (as to go to the search bar)
<ep2011> sethk: Is burning 4 disks all with errors but the right md5 with the iso no alternative?
<spinster> jrib: where to add it ?
<ep2011> with a speed of 3x
<spinster> jrib: give me example
<spinster> aha to the end
<spinster> ok
<Liam11> Thanks flannel and khaled!
<Kronuz> eck, I looked there but I couldn't find it... where would it be?
<jrib> spinster: yes
<sethk> ep2011, I'd expect it to burn errors with 6.06 also.
<eck> Kronuz: um, maybe under apps > metacity ?
<ep2011> I have the one from shipit
<sethk> ep2011, unless you mean you already have a good 6.06 cd
<spinster> jrib: okay i add it and ?
<eck> or else in the nautilus settings
<jrib> spinster: sudo apt-get update
<Jaguar> etchris: You might want to consider changing the repository you update from to the official winehq one before you start - http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<sethk> ep2011, oh, ok.  You can try it, certainly.
<ep2011> im assuming the shipit was good, but I would of course test it
<spinster> jrib: look
<spinster> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Kronuz> eck, also, do you know where gconf files are kept 'cause I removed one folder in ~/.gconf but it's still showing at gconf-editor
<Jaguar> etchris: But that's at your discretion
<spinster> i can't save it
<etchris> Jaguar, Would you do it?
<Alonea> Ok, now that I got my video card working again, I am unable to shutdown, just like before. It closes all the programs and the screen goes black and stays there.
<jrib> spinster: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ep2011> the live cd seems fine even with the errors :\
<eck> Kronuz: if you remove it then when the files are neededthey're just created with the default settings
<etchris> Jaguar, I dont have a clue what it does anyhows, but would you reccommend?
<spinster> k
<eck> Kronuz: some settings are also in ~/.gnome2
<Alonea> This is after installing the binary drivers so I could get 3d accel. with my ati card
<sethk> ep2011, then give the install a try.  nothing to lose, really.  odds are you can get away with it, and fix any anomolies later.
<khaled> sethk: cool, it started to console.. but one more issue.. it uses the GUI loader (the one with ubuntu, and status scrolling).. is it possible to take that off as well ?
<Jaguar> etchris: I'd recommend following the instructions on the page I sent you (first uninstall the version of wine you just installed and remove .wine from your home folder).
<somniis> ep2011: if the livecd runs, it might be ok to try
<Kronuz> eck, is it possible to bind the alt+d to the ctrl+l ?
<Kronuz> using perhaps xbindkey
<spinster> jrib: i type sudo apt-get update and now ?
<sethk> khaled, it is, but I'd have to look up how to do it.  It will be in an init file in /etc, but not in rc1.d.
<jrib> spinster: yes
<eck> Kronuz: i am not sure, you might try asking on the gnome irc network (irc.gnome.org)
<ep2011> sethk, what im worried about is it messing up my windows install
<spinster> jrib: and now what to do ? now i can watch ?
<Jaguar> etchris: That way you'll be fully updated. Then you can check out - http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554 which will give you the low down on how well Wine supports Steam. Luckily for you it has a superb rating.
<somniis> ep2011: do you have the Windows cd to reinstall just in case?
<khaled> sethk: oh, thanks, i look it up sometime.. i can live with this for now
<sethk> ep2011, any such risk is minimal.
<ep2011> no, just the hp restore disk
<khaled> sethk: thanks a lot
<jrib> spinster: no, now follow the wiki page ubotu told you about
<etchris> Jaguar, how do i delete the .wine from home pal?
<spinster> jrib: ok
<etchris> Jaguar, I know it does :)
<andre_pl> this may sound crazy, but when I load ipw3945, my keyboard stop responding and cpu shoots up to 50%
<spinster> jrib: can you tell me the website again, i type /clear sorry about that
<sethk> etchris, rm -fr $HOME/.wine
<jrib> !restricted > spinster
<etchris> Thanks sethl :)
<xtknight> andre_pl, do you have a wireless kb?
<sethk> etchris, be careful with rm -rf, it's dangerous for obvious reasons.
<Jaguar> etchris: How do you want to delete it, command line or GUI? :)
<kingcobra> gyaresu: hey are you here i cant remember what the up and down commands for wifi devices are
<eck> andre_pl: weird -- open up a console with top so you can see what is happening
<spinster> jrib: there have 3 website so what website to i read it ?
<etchris> Jaguar, Command
<andre_pl> xtknight: no.itsa laptop
<jrib> spinster: start with the first one
<spinster> jrib: ok
<xtknight> andre_pl, what kind of cpu load?  i/o (disk, dark blue) or processing (light blue)?  you can see the different kinds of cpu load via gnome-system-monitor
<rogue780> if I install the current Feisty release now...will I have to completely reinstall it on the official release? or will I be able to upgrade via apt?
<kingcobra> jrib cud u help me with wifi rob
<Jaguar> etchris: Ok, and like he said, be careful with rm commands, but open a terminal and type `rm -r ~/.wine`
<andre_pl> conincidentally enough the computer im using niw has a broken spacebar\
<andre_pl> im pasting these\
<xtknight> rogue780, dist-upgrade should be able to get you to the final version reliably, as far as i know at least
<ep2011> Okay, my last question for awile: any reccomendations for windows backup tool? :\
<Jaguar> etchris: That'll delete everything created when you ran `winecfg`
<rogue780> xtknight, night
<etchris> Jaguar, Done thanks, now ill follow website?
<rogue780> xtknight, err...thanks
<andre_pl> isThisTooAnnoying
<bruenig> ep2011, files or the OS
<eck> andre_pl: do you have sshd running?
<rogue780> xtknight, not sure why I typed night...brain fart. but thanks
<jrib> !wifi | kingcobra , I've never setup wifi, but ehre are the docs
<ubotu> kingcobra , I've never setup wifi, but ehre are the docs: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> rogue780, heh no problem
<eck> andre_pl: ifyou do you can ssh in and use another computer to investigate
<andre_pl> eck: ill_try
<xtknight> rogue780, ask in #ubuntu+1 to be sure
<ep2011> bruenig: Either, really, I don't really care
<andre_pl> hard_with_no_space
<andre_pl> lol
<bruenig> ep2011, well I backed up my files and just burned them onto dvds
<Jaguar> etchris: Yup, the first page I sent you is how to update where you get your wine packages from so you can be up-to-date directly from winehq.org, and the second site shows how Steam runs on Wine and also has instructions on how to get it working.
<rogue780> and while I'm on the topic...feisty's support for the turion dual core processor? anyone know anything about that? I've heard that there are issues with the core duo but...
<xtknight> andre_pl, hm how did you spacebar break?  damage to the kb circuit?  maybe it's related?
<rogue780> xtknight, will do thanks
<ep2011> I guess ill just do that.
<ep2011> Thank you everybody.
<andre_pl> xtknight: different_computer
<etchris> Jaguar, Can you post me the second one again? didnt see that
<spinster> jrib: i select Other but i can't find package with name: Ubuntu restricted extras package
<xtknight> andre_pl, oh. hmm well check the cpu thing
<somniis> ep2011: good luck :)
<sethk> andre_pl, it'shardtounderstandthingswhentypedonakeyboardwithnospacekey
<spinster> jrib: so ?
<jrib> spinster: I don't know what youa referring to
<Jaguar> etchris: Sure, this is to the AppDB WineHQ Steam entry, it's very helpful - http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<bruenig> spinster, there is no ubuntu restricted extras packages, they are bringing that out in feisty iirc for all in one codec install
<etchris> Jaguar, Thank you soo much :)
<fatlip> No package 'gnome-vfs-2.0' found -- where is PKG_CONFIG_PATH supposed to be set to?
<Jaguar> etchris: Not a problem.
<rogue780> or does anyone have comments on edgy's laptop usability? I've been thinking about putting it on my acer aspire 5100
<eck> fatlip: do you have the dev libraries?
<spinster> bruenig: so what is the name on the file ?
<fatlip> i guess not then
<beast_> when i try to open eclipse, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10693/
<xtknight> fatlip,  /usr/lib/pkgconfig/  generally on debian/ubuntu
<jrib> heh
<andre_pl> xtknight: the_irony_was_incredible._i_was_coming_to_ask_about_the_keyboard_ lockup_thing_and_the_batteries_died_in_the_wireless_ and_all_thats_left_is_this_garb
<ClinicalMistake> rogue780: I installed it on my sony, and most everything seems to work okay
<bruenig> spinster, yeah don't know what that last question means, what I mean by my statement is that you can't get those packages in edgy
<crimsun> fatlip: install libgnomevfs2-dev
<fatlip> i guess i dont have the dev packages
<fatlip> k
<rogue780> ClinicalMistake, thanks
<spinster> bruenig: so i can't watch movie ?
<xtknight> andre_pl, hrmm??
<bruenig> spinster, you can, but you need to install the proper codecs another way than with that package
<rogue780> I did try installing edgy on my aspire 5100 once, but it hung at the disk partition section. has anyone else experienced this?
<spinster> bruenig: so please can you help me ? where to go to install that codecs ?
<spinster> a
<rogue780> would the alternate install maybe fix that?
<ClinicalMistake> rogue780: Im having some troubles with an external moniter, but I believe there is a fix on the forums for it.  I need to mess around with xorg.conf some more
<bruenig> !codecs | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> rogue780, probably would
<spinster> bruenig: to i write this in term: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui ???? a ?
<beast_> when i try to open eclipse, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10693/
<julioh> h4x0rs
<bruenig> spinster, yeah assuming you have the right repositories enabled
<mojo> i am having problems getting tftpd-hpa daemon to run.  whether started by inetd or stand-alone, it reports to syslog that it can't grab it's port because it's in use.  how can i tell what is using it's port? (69)
<spinster> k
<eck> mojo: lsof -i
<spinster> ogle-gui is already the newest version.
<spinster> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 66 not upgraded.
<spinster> :S ?
<bruenig> spinster, wow you need to upgrade some stuff
<xtknight> mojo, `netstat -nap` should
<mojo> eck: thx will try that
<spinster> bruenig: so what stuffs ?
<bruenig> spinster, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Zenerek> hey you guys still here?
<eck> xtknight: but that won't show the application that is bound to the port, will it?
<ClinicalMistake> spinster: have you tried clicking mark all upgrades?
<sethk> mojo, probably an inet daemon is using it.  do this:    sudo netstat -ap | grep tftp
<spinster> bruenig: k
<Helmi> good evening - any php developers around?
<fatlip> okay well ig ot rid of most of the errors.. which package is this: No package 'gnome-desktop-2.0' found
<xtknight> eck, well, shows the pid of it (-p parm)
<fatlip> i treid gnome-desktop2-dev
<fatlip> doesnt exist :)
<xtknight> eck, oh also showas program name (format: pid/program)
<jrib> fatlip: what are you compiling?
<fatlip> affinity
<bruenig> fatlip, perhaps libgnome-desktop-dev
<eck> aha
<fatlip> oh libgnome ;) thanks ya
<sethk> fatlip, in synaptic, use the search function and enter gnome-desktop.  it will show you all the packages with gnome-desktop as part of the name
<mojo> sethk: it says inetutils-ine is using it
<eck> fatlip: if there is a package for whatever you are compiling, try apt-get build-dep package_name
<eck> that will grab all of the dependencies
<etchris> Jaguar, How do i go about installing the Tahoma font into ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts?
<bruenig> etchris, get the tohama font and move it into that directory
<mojo> sethk: what is that?  is it the inetd?
<esaym> If an app is backported from say edgy to dapper, will dapper automatically update to the backported app??
<sethk> mojo, ok, we have to find the configuration for that, and tell it not to handle incoming tftp connections.  (Or, configure it to run the tftp daemon you want to use)
<etchris> bruenig, how do i open that directory to view it though?
<bruenig> esaym, when it does its periodic updating yes
<xpoint> i got my su brokken in someway so "su root" and "sudo apt-get update" gets permission denied
<bruenig> etchris, you don't need to, just mv it into that directory
<xtknight> xpoint, use single user mode (recovery mode) at bootup
<sethk> mojo, it's clearly a version of inetd, but I'm not sure which one.  Neither inetd nor xinetd uses that name.  But I'm a rev back on the machine where I run the tftp server, so the name may have changed.
<Jaguar> etchris: If you have a Windows install you can bring it over from WINDOWS\Fonts
<xtknight> xpoint, and then you may be able to add your user back to admin or fix a sudo executable problem
<esaym> bruenig:  what do you mean by "periodic updating"?
<jinho> wat's the command to update to a newer kernel?
<etchris> Jaguar, nope i havent, how do i go about placing it in that folder?
<bruenig> etchris, but to answer the question, go to ~ and then press ctrl + h and then find .wine and go from there, or you can do "nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts" in the terminal
<mojo> sethk: i want it to use the tftpd-hpa server, which is invoked by /usr/sbin/in.tftpd
<xtknight> jinho, it should be automatic with all your other updates
<dfcarney> Has anyone had any success setting up TwinView (dual-head display for nVidia cards) under Edgy?  AFAICT, I've set up everything properly (according to Xorg.log), but my secondary display doesn't turn on.
<Jaguar> etchris: just use the `cp` command.
<xtknight> jinho, if you want a newer kernel than is in the repositories, you must compile it yourself
<sethk> mojo, yes, I know, and on my box I removed it from inetd.  I'm just not sure of the name of the configuration file associated with that particular version of inetd
<bruenig> esaym, well you realize that the update manager does not just automatically pop up when there is an update available, it runs via a cron job every once in a while and looks for updates and then pops up if it finds one
<esaym> oh ok thats what you meant.  I use kubuntu.  It checks at every log in I think
<mojo> sethk: i woulda thunk /etc/inetd.conf because that is where dpkg-reconfigure configures it
<bruenig> esaym, I am sure it checks more often than that
<jinho> xtknight- what's the newest kernel then?
<xtknight> jinho, for Edgy?  2.6.17-11
<esaym> bruenig: thanks for the info
<Zenerek> ok so my problem had been giving another usder the permission to use wvdial without giving admin rights, it was suggested i put him in the dialup group, it work, now i have another problem which is that user can't run firestarter, and since a user can only be in one group... ideas?
<xtknight> !info linux-kernel-genreic
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel-genreic does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<sethk> mojo, indeed.  so it's normal old inetd.  On my netstat -ap I see inetd, which is why I was confused by the name you found in the netstat output
<xtknight> !info linux-kernel-generic
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel-generic does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<etchris> Jaguar, It doesnt even recognise .exe files?
<etchris> :S
<bruenig> !info linux-image-generic
<{NmE}> Anyone here got Steam up and running on their box?
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<xtknight> ah thanks
<eternalswd> I'm having a problem with wireshark not detecting either of my ethernet connections on edgy.  Any ideas?
<mojo> sethk: i had it configured to have inetd start it, but thinking it wasn't doing anything i could find in ps or in the syslog i dpkg-reconfigured it to standalone... perhaps i need to restart inetd
<xtknight> eternalswd, i think you have to run it as sudo
<sethk> mojo, you definitely need to restart inetd if you enable or disable a type of server for inetd
<sethk> mojo, remember that ps will only show the daemon running (when it is started by inetd) when a connection exists
<eternalswd> xtknight, thanks, that was it
<Jaguar> etchris: You must .exe's with the Wine command, it's preferable that you drop the .exe into your drive_c folder and run `wine c:\\installer.exe`, installer being the name of the executable.
<mojo> sethk: okay now netstat is not claiming anything listening on the port... let me try to start the daemon stand-alone...
<mojo> sethk: yeah, i figured that.
<mojo> sethk: does inetd log somewhere?
<sethk> mojo, it'll work.  Or, at least, you'll get a different error.  :)
<sethk> mojo, I believe to syslog.  It's probably configurable.
<beast_> jrib: i found the problem. The eclipse version in the repos is a bit old and isn't compatible with java 6. I downloaded  1.5 and changed the default and it works perfect :D
<etchris> Jaguar, get my PM?
<jrib> beast_: ah, great
<beast_> thank you to everyone who helped me
<cobelloy> hi, I installed dapper server on an old imac, then apt-get indtalled icewm icewm-common and xdm but I dont know how to start it up
<beast_> you guys are great
<Jaguar> etchris: Not seeing it.
<cobelloy> does xorg install as a dependancy of icewm?
<cobelloy> how do I configure it?
<etchris> Jaguar, Argh
<{NmE}> Can anyone help me with dual monitors on an ATI 9600 system?
<xtknight> mojo, you are setting up a tftpd right?  this may help http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/478
<Pelo> nme try looking it up in the forum
<etchris> Jaguar, how do i navigate to my wine folder to drop the exe in there?
<Jaguar> etchris: I opened a dialog to you, I don't know if I did that properly, this is a new IRC client for me :/
<mojo> xtknight: yep, i am trying to netboot a device but it repeatedly times out waiting for tftp packet (the device)
<etchris> Jaguar, how do i navigate to my wine folder to drop the exe in there?
<bafoc> mojo: check out this link - http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_pxe.html
<spinster> bruenig: its 51% i must wait to be 100 ? and then to i again type that command ?
<somniis> would anyone perhaps know why a cd drive would keep opening and closing by itself?
<bruenig> spinster, sure
<Kevlar_Soul> WHICH ubunto to replace VISTA?
<Kevlar_Soul> Sick of Vista
<spinster> bruenig: okay, i'll wait
<Kevlar_Soul> Sick of MS
<Flannel> Kevlar_Soul: any
<Jaguar> etchris: In your home directory is a hidden folder named .wine, inside of that folder is the dosdevices folder, drive_C folder, and registry files, in the drive_c folder is where you drop the executable (at at least that's what I do, you should be able to just run it with `wine /path/to/exe/installer.exe`)
<Kevlar_Soul> Kubunto?
<Pelo> somniis,  your computer is being haunted by XP and it won't let go
<Kevlar_Soul> or Ubunot?
<{NmE}> Can anyone help me with dual monitors on an ATI 9600 system?
<Kevlar_Soul> K or U?
<ClinicalMistake> Kevlar_Soul: Ubuntu 6.10 isnt bad, i run it on my laptop
<cheeseboy> can someone help me setup multi-head system?
<somniis> Pelo: lol the computer I am referring to has XP on it :P
<Flannel> Kevlar_Soul: they'd both work.  Depending on what you like.
<q_> how can i share my internet connection with a cross-over cable,  one desktop and one laptop, both with ubuntu-edgy ?
<cobelloy> Kevlar_Soul: kde is much more windows like
<Jaguar> etchris: Use the `cd` command to navigate to drive_c if you need to on a command line `cd ~/.wine/drive_c`
<ClinicalMistake> Kubuntu is the lighter version of ubuntu apperently
<Kevlar_Soul> Difference?
<ClinicalMistake> er
<bruenig> Kevlar_Soul, there are three main derivatives, ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu, they have essentially the same base, the only difference is the desktop environment, wikipedia gnome, kde and, xfce to see what they look like
<bruenig> kubuntu is not lighter
<xtknight> xubuntu perhaps
<ClinicalMistake> KDE rather, not lighter
<Pelo> somniis,  seriously,  borked cd probably,  try it on another computer or/and make a new one
<ClinicalMistake> yeah I was thinking xubuntu
<etchris> Jaguar, how can i move the exe in there?
<Kevlar_Soul> Which is more GUI like VISTA?
<cobelloy> you can dress any of them up for a vista feel
<Pelo> Kevlar_Soul,  kde probably
<xtknight> Kevlar_Soul, probably kde with beryl
<Flannel> Kevlar_Soul: neither/both
<somniis> Pelo: no no, the cd drive itself opens and closes on its own.  no cds are in it
<cobelloy> but kde behaves more like windows
<Flannel> Kevlar_Soul: The eye candy can be given to either
<cheeseboy> can someone help me setup multi-head system?
<bruenig> Kevlar_Soul, they can all be modified, kde by default appears to have a bar at the bottom with one menu at the left and a tray at the right
<cobelloy> so.... can anyone help me set up xorg?
<Pelo> somniis,  oh I get it,  I had that problem a while back,  I never figured it out either,  I re-installed ubuntu and now I am fine
<etchris> Jaguar, how can i move the exe in there?
<somniis> cobelloy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<cobelloy> aha!
<cobelloy> thats what I did last time, I think
<Jaguar> etchris: Hmm, I think I should send you linux command line primer :P. The command would be `cp /path/to/exe/installer.exe ~/.wine/drive_c`
<somniis> Pelo: ty :)
<cheeseboy> can someone help me setup multi-head system?
<cheeseboy> can someone help me setup multi-seat** system?
<cobelloy> somniis: it says xserver-xorg not installed, i assumed it was a dependancy of icewm?
<xtknight> cheeseboy, what do you mean precisely?
<hyper-cool> can anyone help me with an install issue?
<hyper-cool> i can only boot in safemode
<xtknight> !anyone | hyper-cool
<etchris> Jaguar, how do i execute it now?
<ubotu> hyper-cool: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anolis> anyone running feisty?
<cheeseboy> xtknight, two keyboards two mice two monitors one pc
<Jaguar> etchris: `wine c:\\installer.exe`
<xtknight> anolis, yup #ubuntu+1
<sethk> hyper-cool, try the text mode install on the alternate cd
<brent_> Has it been stated somewhere when the next LTS release will be for Ubuntu?
<hyper-cool> i got the install to run
<anolis> lol it scared me a few days ago, i did my tri-daily dist-upgrade and it broke my firefox and gnome lol
<xtknight> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Zenerek> if you like gaming go back to xp...better yet 2k (less crap to eat ram) if not go ubuntu and kde does seem to have more options to change the desktop look
<hyper-cool> using text on the alternate
<Kevlar_Soul> No functional difference between KDE and GNOME versions?
<anolis> but i figured it would be fixed and sure enough i did it again a few days later in kde and i could then install gnome again
<brent_> yikes that doesn't help
<xtknight> anolis, i actually havent had any breaks
<Flannel> hyper-cool: and whats wrong with finishing it with the alternate CD?
<hyper-cool> sethk: the problem now is that i can only boot into safemode or i get ACPI exceptions
<Zenerek> oh there is also dual boot option
<Kevlar_Soul> Thanks
<cheeseboy> xtknight, understand?
<xtknight> cheeseboy, yup just don't know... sorry
<Kevlar_Soul> I can dual boot with Ubunto?
<anolis> it was when they were upgrading the gnome to 2.18
<sethk> hyper-cool, did you complete the installation?
<hyper-cool> I finished installing and am now running native ubuntu
<Flannel> Kevlar_Soul: there are differences, but they're not very concrete differences.
<hyper-cool> BUT
<xtknight> cheeseboy, youll definitely need modifications to X.org though
<anolis> and all the opther dep's were 2.16
<xtknight> cheeseboy, at least the xorg config
<khaled> how do i find which version of ubuntu i am running ?
<Kevlar_Soul> Anything FUnctional?
<cheeseboy> ya i know
<xtknight> khaled, lsb-release -a
<xtknight> khaled, lsb_release -a
<cheeseboy> havin trouble with gdm tho
<khaled> xtknight thanks
<khaled> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<khaled> is this too old ?
<khaled> i did .. apt-get install make
<xtknight> khaled, well it's the latest !LTS but Edgy is out
<Zenerek> yeah it's easier to install windows first and then ubunto. when you install ubunto the grub loader takes care of the dual boot for you
<cheeseboy> can someone help me setup multi-seat system?
<hyper-cool> i am running it in safemode. if i use regular mode it freezes [or at least takes more than an hour because thats as long as i waited]  during the fsck
<khaled> xtknight for some reason, i have all these beta old packages installed
<Flannel> cheeseboy: multiseat?
<khaled> its like a mess
<Pelo> Zenerek,  windows first , the when you install ubuntu grub gets configured automaticaly
<xtknight> khaled, personally im' not sure why anyone would stick with Dapper (well may be better for grandparents etc since they need a rock solid system).
<brent_> xtknight: for servers
<brent_> that's partly why i need to know when the next LTS will be
<xtknight> khaled, old beta what do you mean?
<cheeseboy> Flannel, two keyboards two mice two monitors one pc = 2 seperate computers
<cheeseboy> kinda
<cheeseboy> http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-v-gdm-and-xkb.html
<sethk> xtknight, I have servers running happily on dapper and I have absolutely no need to touch them
<tiago_deliberali> hi! i'm looking for a handwriting recognition software for my tablet pc... someone has a tablet pc with that???? : )
<Zenerek> uh pelo could you say that more clearly
<khaled> xtknight i did apt-get install automake
<khaled> xtknight and it installed an automake which is pretty old
<cheeseboy> Flannel, havin trouble editing  gdm
<xtknight> khaled, it would install whatever is it in Dapper repos
<woyrz> Need help on Installation of ubuntu
<cheeseboy> can you help
<bafoc> wow, ubuntu and beryl group tabbing is great
<khaled> xtknight and some of the packages were beta, for example.. make
<Flannel> cheeseboy: what trouble?
<canute> Hi there, im trying to automaticly mount an sshfs. I have got it working however, my problem is that I have to type in the password every single time and its getting pretty anoying. I've tried multiple tutorials on the net (which basicly just says to create a key pair, transfer one and rename it authorized_keys).  Any tips on what might be wrong?
<eck> brent_: i think the LTS releases are supposed to be every 3-5 releases, i don't think that the next one has been officially anouned though
<xtknight> sethk, servers ya but for general desktop use i think edgy is better, i'm loving feisty atm
<Zenerek> hey i'm running dapper here
<khaled> xtknight i guess dapper repo is not good for latest dev packages
<sethk> tiago_deliberali, see if tealscript is available for you environment
<Pelo> Zenerek,  install windows first, that way, when you install ubuntu  the boot menu ( grub) will also find your window installation and add it to the boot menu so you can boot either OS at your leasure
<sethk> xtknight, only better if it does something that you need to do that dapper doesn't do.
<Pelo> Zenerek,  you are talking about a dual boot system right ?
<spinster> bruenig: done is 100% and i type again sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui but still i can't watch movies why ?
<bafoc> canute: check out - http://www.math.ualberta.ca/imaging/snfs/passwordless.html
<sethk> xtknight, it is a BIG mistake to upgrade only because an upgrade is available
<Louey> cheeseboy you wanting to be able to use one montior/keyboard mouse on 2 systems?
<hyper-cool> Zenerek, make sure you dont tell it to reformat the windows partition though
<cheeseboy> Flannel , i don't understand howto change it
<bruenig> spinster, define movie
<xtknight> sethk, i'm just someone who always likes the latest stuff.  i use the newest kernels for kvm support and stuff
<woyrz> Need help installing ubuntu
<spinster> bruenig: the movie is mpeg
<cheeseboy> Louey, no
<Pelo> woyrz,  can you be a little more specific ?
<bruenig> spinster, mpeg should play even without those codecs
<somniis> woyrz: please ask a question :)
<Flannel> cheeseboy: you open it up in a text editor, 'sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf' (and, like that page recommends, I'd make a backup too)
<spinster> bruenig: mpeg play but DVD can't play
<spinster> why ??
<woyrz> Cd start the kernel but froze there
<bruenig> !dvd | spinster
<spinster> mpeg search some codec f.
<sethk> xtknight, on a system that isn't critical to your network that may be a good attitude,  But in general it is not, and thus "no reason to use dapper" is 100% wrong.
<ubotu> spinster: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Zenerek> umm pelo that's what i told Kevlar_Soul, it was not a question
<cheeseboy> Flannel , i know that i just don't get what to change
<Flannel> cheeseboy: That page seems to explain it quite well.  You'll be using Xephyr, whatever that is.
<xtknight> sethk, imo 'bobby's home pc' != critical in most cases and the aesthetic/small improvements will mean more to him
<hyper-cool> I keep getting ACPI errors during boot and had to boot into safemode to get going. Does anyone know what the deal with ACPI and amd64 ubuntu is?  anyone familiar?
<Pelo> Zenerek,  sorry I lost track of the thread
<xtknight> sethk, i'd prolly use Debian Sarge for servers
<Pelo> woyrz,   a borked cd maybe, try it on another computer
<cheeseboy> Flannel, can you pastebin me what xorg confshould look like after edited?
<Zenerek> yeah it goes by quick eh
<sethk> xtknight, I'm only pointing out that there _are_ reasons to run earlier releases.  They may not apply to you, and they may not apply to most people, but they do exist.
<woyrz> i creat 3 different CD
<spinster> bruenig: i install that too but still i can't watch :S
<somniis> woyrz: have you tried using a different burner?
* bafoc says 6 hours have passed and now it's time for the weekend... goodnight all have a great weekend
<Flannel> cheeseboy: it's right there on that site.
<woyrz> yes
<Galga> hi
<woyrz> same result
<bruenig> spinster, ok ask someone else, if you installed that it should work or your dvd is messed up
<cheeseboy> Flannel , not the whole thing
<somniis> hmm.. where are you downloading the iso from?
<Galga> what is the command to search for a package, like apt-get search ?
<spinster> bruenig: look www.mkhost.org i want to buy a shell from there and i can't see the hosts.. bla bla... look check it the website what i need to install to see that things ?
<Pelo> woyrz,  there is an alternate install cd ,  command line interface, no live,    try downloading and installing form that
<hyper-cool> woyrz have you tried the alternate install?
<etchris> Will the Nvidia driver, that the bot advertises, work with Beryl
<cheeseboy> i tried puttin it in it didnt work
<Flannel> cheeseboy: No, but the section they edited.  Everything else, in theory, is the same as it was
<userund> Galga, apt-cache search
<Galga> userund thanks
<cheeseboy> Flannel, i did something wrong just don't kno what
<cheeseboy> i need to see the whole thing
<Flannel> cheeseboy: I have no idea how Xephyr works. You might consult it's documentation.  Check your error logs, stuff like that.
<spinster> jrib: look
<spinster> can somebody give me a WEBSITE To i install download flash player ?
<spinster> a
<khaled> xtknight would a source.list from edgy work in dapper safely?
<Flannel> khaled: no.
<spinster> !flashmedia spinster
<spinster> is that command ?
<Flannel> !flash | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<spinster> k thx :D
<jrib> spinster: it's on the same site as before
<woyrz> Yes i try different installs
<Galga> i want a package which is in backports repository, how can i get it userund
<jrib> !backports | Galga
<spinster> jrib: bro look
<ubotu> Galga: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<spinster> ogle is already the newest version.
<spinster> ogle-gui is already the newest version.
<spinster> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<spinster> i can't see the www.mkhost.org
<spinster> :(
<spinster> i need flash player
<khaled> Flannel ah
<Zenerek> so back to my question,ok so my problem had been giving another usder the permission to use wvdial without giving admin rights, it was suggested i put him in the dialup group, it work, now i have another problem which is that user can't run firestarter, and since a user can only be in one group... ideas?
<jrib> spinster: that's ogle, not flash.  Click on the link about "flash" on the wiki
<spinster> jrib: what link ?
<sethk> Zenerek, a user can be in many groups, as many as you want
<xtknight> khaled, no
<sethk> Zenerek, man usermod          will show you how to add secondary groups
<Zenerek> what?
<spinster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<jrib> spinster: you see the table of contents at the top?  Go to "Web" and the "Flash"
<jrib> spinster: yes
<spinster> ok
<sethk> Zenerek, a user has only one primary group, but may join any number of other groups
<spinster> jrib: i don't see Flash
<sethk> Zenerek, and for this purposes that's just as good as it being his primary group
<spinster> jrib: please g ive me example ( give me the website for flash )
<jrib> spinster: do you see the table of contents at the top?
<Zenerek> ok let me chek it out
<sethk> Zenerek, usermod -g sets the primary group,   usermod -G allows you to supply a list of groups
<spinster> jrib: yes i see
<xtknight> khaled, only time you want to use Edgy list in dapper is to dist-upgrade
<spinster> jrib: look
<spinster> 5 results of about 2470 pages. (0.07 seconds)
<spinster>    1. Firefox2AMD64Flash9Java
<spinster>    2. FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<spinster>    3. FlashPlayerStandalone
<spinster>    4. RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Winball> My mouse lags during quake2, anybody know how to solve this?
<spinster>    5. UsbFlashDrives
<spinster> what flash ?
<jrib> spinster: do not paste here.
<spinster> jrib: sorry :(
<spinster> so can you tell me what flash ?
<spinster> a
<xtknight> Winball, mess with the in_mouse cvar maybe?  not sure, but that's the quake3 one
<Zenerek> alright i'll check it out
<jrib> spinster: click on #4
<etchris> Is restarting x the same as logging in and out?
<spinster> ok
<jrib> etchris: no
<etchris> cause ctrl+alt+backspace dont work :O
<jrib> etchris: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<livingdaylight> hello Peeps
<livingdaylight> Q: i have an XP and a Linux. Can they talk and transfer files to one another?
<xtknight> livingdaylight, yes if you use certain protocols
<sethk> livingdaylight, sure
<jrib> !samba | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sethk> livingdaylight, there are several ways
<sethk> livingdaylight, so tell us a typical situation and we'll tell you what's available
<livingdaylight> sethk: the easy way for noob like me :s
<canute> Hi there, im trying to automaticly mount an sshfs. I have got it working however, my problem is that I have to type in the password every single time and its getting pretty anoying. I've tried multiple tutorials on the net (which basicly just says to create a key pair, transfer one and rename it authorized_keys).  Any tips on what might be wrong?
<Winball> xtknight yeah, I found out what the problem was :) in_dgamouse 0 -> Set to value 1. Thx for the tip!
<sethk> livingdaylight, none of them are really hard.  But, do you mean you have linux and xp dual booting on a single machine?  do you have a network with both linux and windows on it?
<livingdaylight> sethk: i have the xp on laptop with ntfs filesystem and teh ubuntu (ext3) on desktop
<xtknight> Winball, ah ya that's what it was...dga mouse
<Winball> :D
<sethk> livingdaylight, ok, then samba (as someone already suggested) is probably the thing to use
<livingdaylight> yes, jrib intuited samba style
<spinster> jrib: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<spinster> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): look now what to type there ?
<xtknight> livingdaylight, windows uses something called SMB for file sharing.  all you do is share files/printers on the network the conventional way in XP, and then with Samba (linux SMB implementation), it should be able to see the shares from your Windows machine
<xtknight> spinster, /usr/lib/firefox
<svu_> gnome-settings-daemon cannot connect to dbus. I wonder why?
<svu_> "Connection refused"
<Sergi0> canute: i use this script http://wiki.openvz.org/Ssh_keys check that page, works great
<xtknight> livingdaylight, personally i've had a couple issues with getting samba to reliably work although most of my experiments consisted of WAN (Internet) sharing not LAN (local network) sharing
<spinster> FREENODE.COM IS THE BEST SERVER ! :D
<canute> Sergi0: i'll try that
<scv> dotcom?
<delaney> does anyone know how to get a link to the trash folder with an icon on idesk.. or even whre its located on ubuntu so that i might set one up??
<xtknight> delaney, well the `nautilus ~/.Trash` command goes to your trash folder afaik
<livingdaylight> xtknight: i can install SMB on windows?
<xtknight> delaney, hold up that cmd is a bit messy
<Sergi0> canute: execute #./script user@host then type password and the ssh keys will be put
<sethk> livingdaylight, don't need to
<delaney> xtknight,  yeah.. i dont have a .Trash folder in my home directory but i do in fact have a trash..
<livingdaylight> sethk: i dunno what to do exactly
<sethk> livingdaylight, samba is software that makes a linux box look like a windows box, for use in a windows network
<xtknight> livingdaylight, yes, choose to install the File and Printer Sharing.  that installs SMB on Windows
<xtknight> livingdaylight, it is a protocol under your network adapter options under Windows
<sethk> livingdaylight, after you install samba, and configure it, the windows box will talk to your linux box in the same way one windows box talks to another windows box
<livingdaylight> xtknight: where do i find that in windows?
<excitemike>  h
<mojo> okay i dont' get why this isn't working (tftp).. i have the server listening, even explicitly to 10.1.1.1:69 and i see packets in syslog coming in on br0 (phys eth0) with DPT=69 but my device still times out waiting on tftp packets.. hmph
<livingdaylight> sethk: ok, so install samba
<livingdaylight> first
<xtknight> livingdaylight, control panel->Network Connections.  choose your adapter, right click properties.  make sure the Sharing protocol is listed.
<sethk> livingdaylight, right  :)
<xtknight> livingdaylight, and also you should disable XP's 'simple sharing' thing , well it gets on my nerves.  that shows up when you right click and goto sharing on a file or printer.  to disalbe simple sharing go in Tools->Folder options
<livingdaylight> sethk: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<sethk> xtknight, what happens that is undesirable if you don't disable simple sharing?
<excitemike> delaney  config editor  then apps then nautilus then desktop tick box
<sethk> livingdaylight, that's part of samba, but not all.  that's just the file sharing part
<livingdaylight> xtknight: i think i 'm gonna try and set it up from the linux box by setting up samba like sethk and jrib suggest
<xtknight> sethk, can't remember exactly but i've never liked it
<livingdaylight> sethk: sudo apt-get install samba?
<sethk> livingdaylight, in synaptic do a search for all the packages with "samba" in the name
<sethk> livingdaylight, that's part of samba, but not all.  that's just the file sharing part
<Sergi0> canute: did u try it?
<xtknight> livingdaylight, ok sounds good
<delaney> excitemike,  taht would be fine and good were i in gnome.  but im not.  im in openbox trying to get a trash icon on the desktop with idesk
<canute> Sergi0: yes, but i think i did a mistake when i was copying the script
<excitemike> cool
<delaney> basically what i figure is i need to know where the folder is.. cause its not ~/.Trash like in nautilus.. (i use thunar)  and then I can make thunar open it
<delaney> thunar shows it as Trash:///
<delaney> which is a whole lot of nothing from what i can tell
<peter77> I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop and have gotten aiglx and beryl to work
<xtknight> delaney, `thunar Trash:///` ?
<quaal> what is the apt-get install for a terminal services client
<delaney> xtknight,  Thunar: Failed to open "Trash:///": The URI "Trash:///" is invalid
<quaal> so i can connect from ubuntu to a windows machine
<peter77> do I need to install any drivers for my intel graphics chip as I haven't installed any?
<xtknight> delaney, that actually works for me better with nautilus.  it opens the shell trash with all the trash related options vs. just the .Trash folder
<delaney> and there is my problem ;)
<bruenig> delaney, in xubuntu, trash is ~/.local/share/Trash
<quaal> oh nevermind
<quaal> i already have it
<bruenig> delaney, or are you not talking about that
<Billious> quall: apt-get install rdesktop
<quaal> Billious, thanks
<aorith> is there a way to remove gnome and install xfce or its better to make a fresh install?
<Zenerek> ok i checked it out, currently the user i was talking about primary group is dialout, i checked and firestarter's group is root, i just want the user to use firestarter along with wvdial,
<delaney> bruenig, EXCELLENT
<delaney> bruenig,  you found it.. SO GREATFUL thanks.
<xtknight> aorith, probably remove ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop but a clean install of Xubuntu might be better
<Hackmo> hey, anyone know when the latest version of wesnoth will be making it into the ubuntu repositories
<xtknight> !info wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<xtknight> Hackmo, it's in universe, i think it only gets updated every 6 mo
<aorith> xtknight okay :)
<xtknight> aorith, not 100% sure on that though, you could always use the one off the website
<Zenerek> i was hoping firestarted had it's own group kinda like me being able to give selective access to wvdial and firestarted
<Billious> anyone have an idea how to make edgy's gksudo play nice with dpkg-reconfigure
<xtknight> Billious, what do you mean?  you wouldn't use gksudo with dpkg-rec..
<bruenig> Billious, dpkg-reconfigure is not graphical...
<livingdaylight> sethk: looks like samba is already installed
<Billious> it is with -fgnome
<xtknight> Billious, huh?
* bismark is away: jugando wow
<Billious> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -fgnome postfix
<sethk> livingdaylight, good, now you just need to configure it.
<xtknight> Billious, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -fgnome postfix
<Billious> you can choose the dpkg front-end
<Zenerek> oops i meant firestarter... damn typos
<bruenig> dpkg has a front end? this is the first I am hearing of this
<xtknight> Billious, oh hrmm.  well it doesn't work with sudo?  or does it use an ncurses
<xtknight> bruenig, i think he means it brings up a gnome config dialog instead of the ncurses typical with dpkg-reconf
<livingdaylight> sethk: i don't even know where it is> is ther a gui for it?
<Billious> xtnight: i'm running a script that is started from menu, sudo won't prompt for password unless it has a tty
<sethk> livingdaylight, there are several.  I use webmin, but the latest ubuntu doesn't ship with webmin.
<sethk> livingdaylight, someone here will know
<xtknight> Billious, oh so you're adding dpkg-reconf to a menu?
<livingdaylight> sethk: i do see webmin in synaptic
<Billious> xtknight: something like that
<neopsyche> this really sucks.. i get new ubuntu loaded.. and my mouse doesnt work.. so i cant click on the stupid icon
<xtknight> Billious, and gksudo doesn't work properly?  it should still execute dpkg-reconf afaik
<sethk> livingdaylight, good.  try it, I find it a great help
<Billious> i can make the graphical dialog work, however gksudo doesn't let dpkg-reconfigure write configuration files like 'sudo' does
<etchris> Can someone explain how i make a desktop cube using beryl please?
<Flannel> etchris: #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> Billious, odd.  well if no one here has an idea, try #debian
<kwtm> How do I run a bash script every time the computer boots up, whether or not I log on to the GUI desktop environment?
<bruenig> kwtm, call it from /etc/rc.local
<ijmi> I installed Vista and I can't log into Ubuntu now because Vista automatically boots. How can I resolve this?
<Fujitsu> !grub | ijmi
<ubotu> ijmi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kwtm> bruenig: Thanks for the advice.  Will check that out.
<andre_pl> so does anyone know how I can map a different key to use for my broken spacebar?
<xtknight> Billious, i can't send you PMs because your nick is not registered.  like i say i'm not sure, try #debian
<xtknight> andre_pl, google xmodmap perhaps
<Billious> thanks xtknight
<etchris> Jaguar, Need your help again :)
<etchris> Jaguar, If your still there?
<Jetfighter> How do I make a folder writeable?
<xtknight> Jetfighter, sudo chmod a+w foldername
<PedroS> Jetfighter: use the chmod command
<andre_pl> xtknight: thanks.. it appears I need to know the keycode of the space, that could be a problem. :P
<etchris> How do i move a .exe from my desktop to my wine c drive please?
<xtknight> Jetfighter, actually you don't need sudo if your user owns it.  a+w means writable for all users.  likewise u+w for users write, o+w for Others write i think
<Madpilot> Anyone familiar with cups-pdf? The PDFs it creates don't actually contain text - you can't cut and paste out of them. Is there a way to get real text out of it?
<bruenig> don't forget g+w
<xtknight> andre_pl, ASCII code 32 ?
<sethk> Madpilot, use one of the pdf viewers:  kghostview, acroread, etc.
<Jaguar> etchris: Yeah, I'm partially here :)
<andre_pl> xtknight: doesn't go by ascii codes though, they unique to every keyboard.
<Madpilot> sethk, I'm creating PDFs from webpages (printing to cups-pdf, that is) and every PDF viewer I've tried won't copy text from them...
<xtknight> andre_pl, use xev to grab the keycode for space?
<etchris> Jaguar, think you could give me the command to move exes from desktop to c drive again please buddy?
<bruenig> etchris, mv ~/Desktop/whatever.exe ~/.wine/drive_c
<sethk> Madpilot, oh, that doesn't really produce pdf, pdf is just an interrum format that it uses.
<xtknight> andre_pl, state 0x0, keycode 65 (keysym 0x20, space), same_screen YES,
<xtknight>     0x20 which is 32 dec...
<sethk> Madpilot, the output is specific to the printer
<xtknight> andre_pl, well maybe it's 65 for my KB
<sethk> Madpilot, do you need to create a pdf from something?  if so, what?
<Jaguar> bruenig: Faster typer than I, though I think you were just waiting for an easy one :P
<xtknight> andre_pl, i think i use the standard 103 kb or w/e it is, it's probably 65 for most people?
<Zenerek> well not one without my own ideas, i came up with a temp idea using gksudo nautilus, i went in and changed to group ownership of firestarter to dialout... now i wonder if it wil work
<Madpilot> sethk, I'm not using a printer, I'm using cups-pdf to produce actual PDF files from webpages.
<sethk> Madpilot, cups-pdf does not produce pdf.  as you've discovered
<sethk> Madpilot, open office writer can produce pdf from html
<aaaaaa> hi
<aaaaaa> :D
<sethk> Madpilot, might be a filter   html2pdf also
<Madpilot> sethk, it produces files that the system seems to think are PDF. Can OOo accept URLs to produce PDFs from? (I don't think it can, but...)
<mEck0> I can't hear any sound when I try to use optical cable from my laptop (intel hda on-board soundcard). The optical cable is connected from spdif (on laptop) to optical interface on my surround decoder. What could be the problem? After I installed Ubuntu, sound didn
<sethk> Madpilot, it would take a bit of scripting, but it wouldn't be terribly hard.
<xtknight> mEck0, digital/analog switch in gnome-volume-control Switches tab?
<aaaaaa> i`m tried today to dist-upgrade to fiesty from edgy. On amd64 with kernel 2.6.20 splashy won`t work automatically. Any suggestion or config i`m supposed to do in order to let it work? tnx
<sethk> Madpilot, what cups produces is too specialized for what you need to do.
<elventear> Hello. I have computer whose screen has gone completely blank. I cannot go the console or anything, but I can still SSH to it. Any ideas why this might and what can be done besides rebooting to get the screen/console/X working again?
<lufi1> aaaaaa: you mean usplash?
<lufi1> aaaaaa: or something else?
<aaaaaa> nope, splashy
<Madpilot> sethk, does cups-pdf produce PS, then, or what?
<xtknight> elventear, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aaaaaa> it`s in feisty rep splashy
<sethk> Madpilot, I'm not certain.  Easy enough to tell, though; name the output xyz.pdf and open it with ghostview
<xtknight> !info splashy
<ubotu> Package splashy does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<elventear> xtknight: That didn't work
<livingdaylight> sethk: webmin is not authenticated?
<xtknight> elventear, anything in gdm or X logs?
<sethk> Madpilot, there is a ps2pdf, but it doesn't produce acceptable output IMHO
<eck> elventear: check your logs to see if there is anything that jumps out at you
<livingdaylight> sethk: where do i find it?
<sethk> livingdaylight, google for it, it isn't hard to find.
<livingdaylight> sethk: it is in synaptic
<Jetfighter> I need DB extensions....Where can I get?
<Madpilot> sethk, um, have you ever actually *used* cups-pdf? It produces actual PDF files already, you don't have to rename anything or use ghostview. They just don't have copyable text.
<Jetfighter> !db extensions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db extensions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> livingdaylight, then why did you ask where to find it?
<Jetfighter> !db
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jetfighter> !database
<livingdaylight> sethk: but when i type webmin in commandline it is not there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> Madpilot: if it doesn't produce ponies, it's shite!
<livingdaylight> sethk: coz i install it and i don't know where it is
<bruenig> !fishing | Jetfighter
<Eifersucht> anyone want to help me get my sound working
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sethk> Madpilot, ok, then I guess you already know your answer.  there is no such thing as producing pdf that can't be copied.
<Zenerek> elventear you could also try alt+ctrl+backspace. it's supposed to reset the gui i think (never tried it)
<xtknight> Jetfighter, what are DB extensions?  are you compiling something, or what?
<elventear> Zenerek: That didn't work either
<sethk> Madpilot, and, yes, I've used it, but the pdf it produced was not usable
<elventear> CTRL+ALT+F[1-5]  doesn't give me the console either
<mEck0> xtknight, it looks like this http://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=disablediec958ba0.png (disabled), but when I enable it: http://img490.imageshack.us/my.php?image=enablediec958yi8.png , I can't hear any sound either :(
<aaaaaa> wait. with splashy i got to append quiet splash vga=XXX or just vga=XXX ?
<Madpilot> sethk, shall I email you the PDF that cups-pdf just produced that isn't copyable? Trust me, I've got it open on another desktop...
<Eifersucht> Pollywog you here
<elventear> That last part is what confuses me
<sethk> Madpilot, but not because I couldn't copy it.
<Jetfighter> I'm trying to install a forum software.
<elventear> The console should be always there, right?
<Pollywog> yes
<sethk> Madpilot, sure, send it to me, I'll open it here.
<sethk> Madpilot, seth@cql.com
<kkerwin> Hi. Trying to compile xpertmud, and ld complains with this error: `/usr/local/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl'
<mojo> sethk: you know, i am beginning to wonder if tftpd-hpa does not like running on my bridged port setup br0 = 10.1.1.x for both eth0 and eth2, where eth1 = 192.168.1.x (home lan and router to cablemodem)
<userund> Madpilot, I've experienced the same thing.  you can only copy a block which comes as an image to the clipboard
<Zenerek> that's because it ctrl+alt+f1 for the console
<lufis> kkerwin: do you have all dependencies installed?
<xtknight> mEck0, hmm i dont know
<elventear> Zenerek: +F1 doesn't give anything either
<mEck0> okay
<xtknight> kkerwin, you need the perl dev library
<kkerwin> lufis: Not entirely sure, as it's a source package, but I do have perl installed, which seems to be the problem.
<Jetfighter> bruenig
<lufis> kkerwin: hm, what app?
<Zenerek> oh and alt+f7 to get back to the gui
<sethk> mojo, I run it on a machine with multiple ethernet addresses.  You can point it at a particular address, I believe in /etc/default/tftp-hpa
<kkerwin> xtknight -- There we go, thanks.
<kkerwin> lufis: xpertmud
<xtknight> !info libperl-dev | kkerwin
<ubotu> kkerwin: libperl-dev: Perl library: development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 541 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<lufis> kkerwin: oh, right, heh
<livingdaylight> can or would someone like to patiently talk me through setting up Samba? :D
<mojo> sethk: i installe the hpa tftp client to test (locally) and it works fine on localhost
<elventear> Zenerek: Nothing. Nothing happens. The screen is blank.
<Jetfighter> How can I install Database Extensions?
<sethk> mojo, try assigning it to a particular address
<elventear> Is there a way to restart the tty?
<iulian_> hi, I need to make my pc (Ubuntu 6.10 Server) a nat router. Can someoane help me, please?
<livingdaylight> i have Samba installed but have no idea where it is or how to configure it :(
<elventear> Or something like that?
<Zenerek> then you're in trouble my friend
<bruenig> Jetfighter, I don't know what that is, but fishing the bot in the channel won't do it
<elventear> Zenerek: I still have VNC and SSH
<elventear> :)
<kkerwin> xtknight and lufis: thanks for the help
<sethk> mojo, I use it to do tftp onto an embedded system we are building .
<Jetfighter> >.<
<Zenerek> don't know hwat to say
<elventear> But I don't want to reboot
<Jetfighter> I installed lamp....but...
<andre_pl> xtknight: got it working, thanks... guess i need some new AAAs
<elventear> It's processing some stuff
<andre_pl> those things alsted forever
<xtknight> elventear, what about the logs..
<Jetfighter> Error
<Jetfighter> The MyBB Requirements check failed due to the reasons below. MyBB installation cannot continue because you did not meet the MyBB requirements. Please correct the errors below and try again:
<Jetfighter>     *
<Jetfighter>       MyBB requires one or more suitable database extensions to be installed. Your server reported that none were available.
<elventear> It says there is a lock already
<elventear> But I've erased them
<mojo> sethk: i tried editing /etc/default/tftpd-hpa and adding the -a 10.1.1.1:69 option but it still didn't pick up my device's requests
<elventear> And there is nothing running in :0
<lufis> kkerwin: look in the readme file in the source tarball and see if you're missing a dependency or something
<elventear> AFAIK
<mojo> sethk: that is what i'm trying to do too... i have this dev board called EFIKA from a company called Genesi
<sethk> mojo, let me look at my config.  give me a few minutes, I have to log into my work server
<elventear> xtknight: Still, if X was crashing I should be able to get to the Console, right?
<Alonea> Ok, now that I got my video card working again, I am unable to shutdown, just like before. It closes all the programs and the screen goes black and stays there.
<mojo> sethk: thank you for being so helpful
<aaaaaa> Does anyone know why 2.6.20 on feisty blocks at Configuring net interfaces?
<xtknight> elventear, i'd think so
<Alonea> This is after installing the binary drivers so I could get 3d accel. with my ati card
<Jetfighter> The MyBB Requirements check failed due to the reasons below. MyBB installation cannot continue because you did not meet the MyBB requirements. Please correct the errors below and try again:
<Jetfighter>     *
<Jetfighter>       MyBB requires one or more suitable database extensions to be installed. Your server reported that none were available.
<sethk> mojo, it's definitely usable that way.  give me a couple of minutes; hopefully I can get in through the vpn
<Jetfighter> What the...
<mojo> xtknight: (and thx to you too)
<iulian_> is there someoane that can help me to transform my pc into a router
<iulian_> ?
<kkerwin> lufis: Ya. Just came up with an error for python now. I'm going to check and see what's going on. Sheesh. I just wish all of these programmers would get with the picture and start submitting .deb packages *evil grin* *duck*
<elventear> I'll just wait for it to finish and reboot it
<elventear> *sigh*
<mojo> sethk: thanks. i was worried my bridge setup cornfuzed it
<preaction> iulian_: yes, you can
<Madpilot> sethk, email w/ pdf sent
<xtknight> mojo, tftp thing?  actually my dad was using tftp for a dev board from Ubuntu too, he got it working evenutually
<elventear> Musts be a freak bug
<Alonea> The last time someone said something like st acpi=off, but it didnt work
<preaction> iulian_: umm... iptables is rather complicated
<lufis> kkerwin: :P half the fun of running an app is hunting down all the dependencies and compiling it XD
<iulian_> preaction, can you give me some advices?
<Eifersucht> iulian do you have a dual nic card ?
<sethk> Madpilot, ok, give me a few minutes to look at it.
<Zenerek> yes you should i think (i'm still learning myself)
<xtknight> mojo, it was for a blackfin lnux
<preaction> iulian_: there are some nice scripts available, let me try to find them
<iulian_> Eifersucht, yes I have 2 network cards
<livingdaylight> Is there a Samba guru in da house, who can patiently talk me through configuring it? :D
<sethk> Madpilot, I have to run out with the dog, so give me more like 15 minutes; he's looking dangerous.  :)
<shadowhywind_> hay all, when i try instaling the nvidia drivers, from the nvidia webpage, when i startx, I most of the time get a black screen with green vertical lines
<kkerwin> lufis: True, yes. But I quit using Gentoo expressly so I didn't have to do that anymore.
<lufis> kkerwin: ubuntu has just about everything though in its repos. not a whole lot of hunting necessary, just look for them in synaptic
<Madpilot> sethk, np, I'll be around
<Pollywog> it's easier to just buy a router and they are probably more energy efficient anyway
<livingdaylight> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Eifersucht>  Pollywog!
<sethk> mojo, I have two network cards and three IP addresses (one virtual) on my server, so I doubt it's the bridging.  (Mine aren't bridged, though, just up)
<Jetfighter> Ugh
<Eifersucht> hey man i got that wireless working
<kwtm> bruenig: Now rebooting to see if rc.local will run my script correctly.  Here we go!
<kkerwin> lufis: The bigger problem is figuring out what the program wants. It's readme: install like any other program. Great ...
<gbv22> hi, is there some way I can create a bootable usb pen drive (256 or 512 MB capacity)......with some lite versionn of ubuntu??
<Pollywog> oh good,
<lufis> kkerwin: heh
<Pollywog> ndiswrapper?
<Eifersucht> ha yeah it was gay
<Eifersucht> no
<preaction> iulian_: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/chunkyhtml/index.html <- good luck. i've always thought that BSD and pf were the way to go
<kkerwin> lufis: Literally ...
<xtknight> Jetfighter, have you tried google?  it's probably mysql apache extensions or sometihng
<Eifersucht> right click the network connection on the top right thingy
<iulian_> Pollywog, I want to keep a site on server too. And in the same time to be a lan router at home.
<Eifersucht> i had to manually type wlan0
<Jetfighter> xtknight, I think it's MySQL?
<Eifersucht> then i had to manually enter the ESSID
<Pollywog> julian:oic
<xtknight> Jetfighter, i have no clue but that might point you in the right direction
<Eifersucht> which i shouldt have to o] 
<Eifersucht> do*
<mojo> xtknight, sethk  the link to my project page is http://projects.powerdeveloper.org/project/efika/81  and the device is described at http://www.genesippc.com/efika.php
<trev_> does anyone know a program that converts .img files to .iso
<etchris> Please can i get the move command again please, to move something from home folder to wine c driver?
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: so the thing essentially works out of the box?
<Eifersucht> it should find and auto connect to it
<xtknight> mojo, are you booting a linux from a small chip via PXE?
<Eifersucht> well.....kinda
<xtknight> mojo, on a small chip*&
<preaction> iulian_: there are also other advantages to having a full-fledged computer doing your routing, such as QoS, scheduling, bandwidth limiting, and fun advanced stuff
<Eifersucht> it needs better support
<Eifersucht> but yes
<SirBob1701> anyone got decent tutorial for setting up the apache2 error log?
<SirBob1701> lol
<Eifersucht> and the meter bar doesnt work
<Eifersucht> =/
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: you are using plain WEP?
<Zenerek> does anyone know how to create new groups?
<Eifersucht> well for kwifi it works
<Eifersucht> no
<Eifersucht> i am at a cafe
<etchris> Please can i get the move command again please, to move something from home folder to wine c drive?
<mojo> sethk: oh, well i didn't think the bridging _should_ be the problem, but still the device is not getting it's tftp image and i DO see the req's in syslog
<Pollywog> oic
<Eifersucht> so no encryption
<mboso> how do i know what options a package was compiled with?
<Eifersucht> and at home i just have mac filtering set up
<eck> Zenerek: groupadd
<iulian_> preaction, I agree with you. For the moment I only need it for basic stuff
<Jetfighter> xtknight, what if I have LAMP installed?
<xtknight> Jetfighter, sorry no idea dude
<kkerwin> lufis: Now more problems. I'll let you and everyone else take a look.
<Zenerek> thanks
<iulian_> preaction, you have some scripts?
<asc> etchris: mv ~/file ~./wine/drive_c
<kkerwin> Ok. Small compile problem, here's the output: http://rafb.net/p/90iN4x23.html
<ijmi> I don't know if anyone here has experience with the "Super Grub Disk," but it says it recovers the first copy of GRUB it finds. The old copy of GRUB I had did not know that I had Windows. Does this mean that when it recovers GRUB, it still won't see Windows?
<Eifersucht> Pollywog i need to get the sound working though
<mojo> xtknight: pxe is actually not in the picture.  it is getting it's ip addr via dhcp okay (dhcp3-server), and getting it's next-server (same one, me @ 10.1.1.1) and filename for tftp dl just fine.  it then tries several times to dl from tftp and then gives up
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: if you have a ssh server at home you can use ssh tunneling
<preaction> iulian_: read the link i gave you. at the bottom are example scripts
<kkerwin> Trying to compile xpertmud. Have python-dev headers installed.
<Pollywog> to get encryption
<unclemike> ? can i make ubuntu look like this..Linux XP desktop...its gnome based..   http://www.linux-xp.com/upload/iblock/533/533e1ee114f17813197eaf5ab0361324.png
<preaction> iulian_: do NOT use those examples without understanding them
<preaction> unclemike: yes, but why? who cares?
<Eifersucht> well first thing Pollywog i need to get the sound working on this lappy
<eck> kkerwin: i think your compile is too new, and it doesn't like the syntax in the source
<Pollywog> k
<pchilds> Has anyone succesfully set up the mt-daapd server?
<Eifersucht> any sugestions
<preaction> unclemike: http://art.gnome.org
<eck> pchilds: yes
<etchris> asc, I want to move.. `/home/chris/Desktop/xfire_installer_25104.exe' so what would the command be ?
<mojo> xtknight: the EFIKA is a Freescale 5200B SoC dev system (powerPC)
<kkerwin> eck: Damn.
<Pollywog> which sound device?
<iulian_> preaction, thank you, I missed that link :)
<Eifersucht> and why cant i use alsaconf with ubuntu ?
<Eifersucht> i dunno
<Jetfighter> unclemike, tell me if you find out. That looks sweet.
<eck> kkerwin: ask the developers what they used to compile it, and install that version
<PedroS> unclemike: why do you want that? gnome themes are nicer than XP themes :)
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: you can
<Eifersucht> i can PM you the lspci
<ep2011> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Pollywog> k
<preaction> iulian_: again, good luck. i've tried to use iptables before, and failed
<Eifersucht> whats the command for it
<unclemike> preaction, i like the single bar better then the top and bottom bars
<asc> techris: mv ~/Desktop/xfire_installer_25104.exe ~/.wine/drive_c
<Eifersucht> because just alsaconf doesnt work
<pchilds> Cool are there any good how to sites that might help me get it up and running?
<mojo> sethk: i can pastebin whatever you think might help
<kkerwin> eck: That would explain why the compiler kept complaining about a `;' sign preceding a // coment.
<preaction> unclemike: then customize them? right-click on them you'll get a menu
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: you need to install it, let me find out which package
<sethk> mojo, k.  but give me a few minutes here to walk my dog.
<Pollywog> I think it is alsa-utils
<mojo> sethk: no problemo
<eck> pchilds: it is very simple. you pretty much just install it and edit /etc/mt-daapd.conf
<eck> the config file explains itself
<unclemike> k
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: first, find out what hardware you have
<unclemike> thanks
<Eifersucht> Pollywog check your PM's
<eck> pchilds: there is also a web interface, if you set up apache (again, the config file explains it)
<Eifersucht> Pollywog*  just sent you the lspci list in a PM
<ep2011> YES! finally, no checksums failed!!!
<Pollywog> I do not see it
<mboso> how do i know what options a package was compiled with?
<somniis> ep2011: good :)
<Eifersucht> bleh ok
<Eifersucht> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<ep2011> :)
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: go to System > info center
<ep2011> Do you think 20 gigs is enough?
<ep2011> (for ubuntu)
<Pollywog> on the main menu
<Eifersucht> k hold on
<somniis> yes, plenty
<ep2011> Okay.
<eck> it's a lot more than i have :-)
<ep2011> How much would you reccomend?
<Eifersucht> dont see that Pollywog
<ep2011> 15 with a 2 swap?
<somniis> hehe, i have an entire 60 gig hd to it ;)
<Eifersucht> i see a device manager though
<userund> ep2011, 2 swap is mass overkill.
<harry_> can I login to my computer over a network from a computer which does not have ubuntu installed
<ep2011> I thought 2x ram?
<ep2011> 1 swap?
<pchilds> Thanks again eck.
<somniis> 1 ext3 partition and 1 swap partition
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: I think that is the same thing
<userund> ep2011, if you have a gig of ram, you'll probably never even use swap.  1gb at most.
<Skwid_> hey guys, i have a fat32 partition that is automagically mounted (and works well) but its not in /etc/fstab, any idea where it comes from ?
<Pollywog> Kinfocenter
<Eifersucht> k
* unikum is Away, Reason: ( sova ) | Since: ( Friday, March 16, 2007. 21:08:25 ) Xlack v2.1
<Pollywog> you using KDE?
<Eifersucht> i am using ubuntu
<ep2011> Wow, much different from Windows.
<ep2011> :P
<Eifersucht> bleh
<Eifersucht> gnome
<bruenig> what is the deal with priorities in update-alternatives, how do you know, the numbers seem arbitrary
<Pollywog> oh that's why you don't have Kinfocenter
<userund> bruenig, yeah they're a real pain
<Skwid_> or how i could mirror the currently mounted partitions in fstab ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<harry_> can I login to my computer over a network from a computer which does not have ubuntu installed
<Eifersucht> Pollywog i am there so errrmmm..... what now ?
<{NmE}> I have a question about Wine.. When I run 'wine setup' everything seems to go fine.. It finishs, however, with this message.. 'wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe": Module not found'
<{NmE}> What do I do?
<userund> harry_, sure, with an ssh client like putty
<asc> ep2011: 2x is probably overkill unless you're real low on RAM.  I've got 768 and it never touches the swap, so if you've got a decent ammount of RAM you don't need much swap.
<{NmE}> or does this not really matter?
<Pollywog> do you see the sound card info?
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<Eifersucht> nope
<harry_> how do I do that?
<userund> harry_, windows?
<asc> Unless you're planning to do something strange, anyway.
<harry_> yeah
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: what is the chipset of your mobo?
<koper> I have a pdf file and I want the text from it with the formatting. bold text and so on. any way to do this?
<ep2011> So how much of each do you guys recommend? 15 gigs for ubuntu and 1 for swap?
<userund> harry_, go download putty.
<Jaguar> asc: Hibernation :)
<ep2011> more? less?
<Eifersucht> errmmmmm
<koper> ep2011, 15gb is alot for just the system
<Eifersucht> dunno
<{NmE}> I have a question about Wine.. When I run 'wine setup' everything seems to go fine.. It finishs, however, with this message.. 'wine: could not loadL"c:\\windows\\system32\ \setup.exe": Module not found'
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: apt-get install alsa-utils
<PedroS> Skwid: are you sure that the partitions isn't in /etc/fstab? ubuntu automatically detects partitions and the device is something like this: UUID=4E904850904840A7
<userund> ep2011, 8 for root ( / ), the rest for /home
<asc> Jaguar: Oh, hm.  Never done that.  How much does it need?  About the same as RAM?
<PedroS> and not /dev/hda2 p.e
<Eifersucht> i think i installed that already through the synaptics packet manager
<Jetfighter> If I download a theme, how do I get it?
<Pollywog> then if you use sudo you should see the alsaconf command
<Eifersucht> Pollywog ATI everyting with intel dual core proc
<Eifersucht> ok lemme see
<Madpilot> ubotu, themes | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> Jetfighter: system > preferences > themes   drah it into that window
<ep2011> I'm going to have a duelboot, so should I have /home seperate? If I do, how much for /home?
<Pollywog> sudo alsaconf
<jrib> Jetfighter: drag*
<kkerwin> What is the command to find all files installed by a package?
<koper> ep2011, I have 7gb for / and only 2.9 used. But I have /home on another partition
<Pollywog> kkerwin: dpkg -L packagename
<Jetfighter> {NmE} - wine PROGRAMNAME.exe IN the directory thatfile is located
<kkerwin> Pollywog: Thanks
<Jaguar> asc: Yeah, hibernation is basically a semi-shutdown state, all your memory gets paged and the system cuts most of its power. I have trouble with suspending in Ubuntu so I've never tried hiberation :/
<Eifersucht> Pollywog ...... not working
<koper> ep2011, how much you should have for home only you can decide, it's for your personal files
<arrenlex> Jaguar: hibernation IS a shut-down. It saves its ram to the swap partition and sets a hook to restore from it at boot. Then it turns off.
<Eifersucht> dunno whats wrong
<mojo> xtknight: the way i understand it, pxe net-boots a pxelinux program that in turn presents a menu of other kernel images to load from the tftp server, right?  don't know if that will work on a powerpc platform if pxelinux.0 is x86 code
<Pollywog> Eifersucht: what does it do?
<Pollywog> try to install alsa-utils again using apt
<arrenlex> Jaguar: suspend is the semi-shutdown state. It dumps everything into ram and shuts down everything but the ram.
<Jetfighter> jrib - It says th file type is invalid
<asc> Jaguar: Hum.  Maybe I'll play around with that.
<Eifersucht> errrmmmm lemme register with the server so i can PM you thats why it didnt work earlier
<Eifersucht> how do i register ?
<jrib> Jetfighter: where did you get this theme from?  can you link me?
<arrenlex> !register > Eifersucht
<Jaguar> arrenlex: I'm pretty sure I said that, without saying it was just blatantly a shutdown (because then what would the difference be?)
<Eifersucht> ight
<Jetfighter> jrib - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=35897
<ep2011> Maybe ill do 5 for / and 15 for /home and 1 for /swap... That sounds pretty good to me
<Eifersucht> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Eifersucht> lol
<Pollywog> or to identify /msg nickserv identify password
<khermans1> i installed xubuntu-desktop, but now i want to go back to ubuntu-desktop
<arrenlex> Jaguar: Difference is you get your session back. :)
<Jetfighter> Eifersucht, /ns register PASS
<Eifersucht> thats what i thought Pollywog
<superkirbyartist> Hello there, is there any command-line OGG player for Ubuntu, please?
<khermans1> i did aptitude purge xubuntu-desktop
<Eifersucht> ight
<koper> ep2011, sounds fine
<Eifersucht> no e-mail ?
<khermans1> but it still shows xubuntu login
<Jaguar> arrenlex: Technicalities, technicalities :P
<arrenlex> !ogg123 | superkirbyartist
<ep2011> Okay, thank you.
<Jetfighter> I don't belive so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg123 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koper> ep2011, good luck
<ep2011> Thanks :)
<arrenlex> ...hmm.
<Eifersucht> damn it
<Jetfighter> !ogg | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eifersucht> already registered
<Eifersucht> crap
<Eifersucht> um....
<superkirbyartist> "Package ogg123 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<superkirbyartist> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<superkirbyartist> is only available from another source
<superkirbyartist> E: Package ogg123 has no installation candidate
<superkirbyartist> "
<bruenig> !paste | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<harry_> how do i find what my computer's ip adress is ?
<PedroS> superkirbyartist: I think mplayer can do it
<superkirbyartist> Isn't "ogg" a free format?
<Jetfighter> bruenig, you beat me to it
<Shaba1> Hello ladies and gents
<PedroS> harry: ifconfig
<superkirbyartist> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Eifersucht> Polly doesnt look like thats working
<Pollywog> k
<arrenlex> superkirbyartist: Oh! That executable is in the vorbis-tools package.
<xtknight> mojo, dunno but i dont think an x86 image will work on ppc
<superkirbyartist> Pedros: Madplay is a command-line?
<superkirbyartist> arrenlex: Talking about ogg123?  How can I fetch it?
<Pollywog> I guess I can't initiate the chat either if you are not identified to Nickserv
<arrenlex> superkirbyartist: install vorbis-tools
<Jaguar> Jetfigher: bruenig is good at that hehe.
<etchris> Anyway that i can set my pc to turn it self off at a set time?
<arrenlex> superkirbyartist: That'll give you ogg123
<jrib> etchris: man shutdown, you can specify a time
<Jetfighter> jrib - How can I?
<superkirbyartist> Arrenlex and others, thanks for your time, see you later.
<mojo> xtknight: that is what i figured too..
<jrib> Jetfighter: you are dragging the tar.gz right?
<Jetfighter> Yes
<Shaba1> Hey I have a question. I have a 37.5 gb hd on my laptop semperon 1800mhz with 256mb ram. I have 22.5gb free. I just defraged and cleaned it. What size of ubuntu and swap partitions would everyon reccomend for me. Taking it account that I need to keep window XP for work
<jrib> Jetfighter: it works fine for me
<mojo> xtknight: though i may be able to find source for pxelinux and compile a ppc version, dunno... not really necessary for my project though.  i did find the page you linked me useful, though.
<Jewbilee> Hey, I just installed ubuntu on an external hardrive.  Both the / and swap partitions are on the external harddrive.  My intent was to be able to run windows on my laptop, and when the external is with me, be able to boot ubuntu if wanted.  If my external is unplugged or turned off though, I get a GRUB error.  Error 21
<asc> etchris: You can set it to execute a command (such as 'shutdown -h now') daily with chrontab.
<VeganChick> I think Ubuntu just died on me...
<Jetfighter> jrib - tell me EXACTLY what to do
<xtknight> mojo, wish i could remember how my dad set it up but alas i can't...all i know is that he booted off a precompiled Blackfin vmlinuz from tftp
<jrib> Jetfighter: download the tar.gz file to your desktop.  Open system > preferences > themes.  Using your mouse, drag the tar.gz file into the theme window
<{NmE}> I have a question about Wine.. When I run 'wine setup' everything seems to go fine.. It finishs, however, with this message.. 'wine: could not loadL"c:\\windows\\system32\ \setup.exe": Module not found'
<etchris> asc, Chrontab?
<PedroS> Shabal: 512mb for swap and 10/15gb for ubuntu
<fannagoganna> hi, i am trying to install a very minimal Ubuntu system with debootstrap onto my linux machine
<bruenig> !hi | fannagoganna
<ubotu> fannagoganna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fannagoganna> however, i am installing onto a currently configured LVM2 system
<asc> Shaba1: 256-392 swap.  You can use all the rest for ubuntu, or set it up into several partitions (probably one for / and one for /home so it saves your settings and stuff after a reinstall).
<VeganChick> Error msg = "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<Shaba1> Hello?
<somniis> VeganChick: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fannagoganna> will the kernel and grub installed with debootstrap work -- will it have the kernel modules to recognize the LVM2 partitions?
<bruenig> !hi | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<asc> etchris: My bad, spelling is 'crontab', no h.  Run 'man crontab' in a terminal.
<PedroS> Shabal: I answered your question :)
<VeganChick> somniis: where should I enter that command?
<PedroS> that should do it
<xtknight> mojo, didnt you say you couldn't connect to the tftp esrver?
<somniis> VeganChick: it should bring up the cli after X fails, to allow you to log in
<xtknight> mojo, i dont think it even attempts to connect untli you request a file, thus the failing though i could be wrong
<userund> fannagoganna, unless you compile it yourself it should recognize it by default.  I don't know why you're bootstrapping though but anyway
<VeganChick> ok, thanks a lot!
<Jewbilee> Hey, I just installed ubuntu on an external hardrive.  Both the / and swap partitions are on the external harddrive.  My intent was to be able to run windows on my laptop, and when the external is with me, be able to boot ubuntu if wanted.  If my external is unplugged or turned off though, I get a GRUB error.  Error 21
<somniis> np :)
<VeganChick> hope it works...wish me luck!
<Shaba1> I will scroll back PedroS
<arrenlex> Jewbilee: grub (the boot loader) is looking for its configuration file, which lives in the ubuntu partition. It can't find it and thus can't load.
<Jetfighter> jrib, I got it in, but now, I can't apply it :(
<Shaba1> thanks pedro.
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: well, i wasnt even expecting grub to load unless i booted from my external drive
<fannagoganna> i am doing it this way because the 6.10 alternate CD's don't recognize my LVM2 partition
<jrib> Jetfighter: what does it say when you try?
<Shaba1> NOw off to partion logic
<asc> etchris: Come to think of it, that man page isn't very helpful.  There's a more readable guide here: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ucrontab.htm
<Shaba1> Hopefully it will allow resize
<Jetfighter> I select it, then nothing happens
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: i should be booting from my internall HDD and that only has windows installed
<arrenlex> Jewbilee: You can solve this by making a small (100mb) partition on your main hard drive and installing grub to that. Or else use a different boot loader of some sort.
<Jetfighter> How do I apply it?
<harry_> How do I set up my computer to run as a server for thin clients on a home network?
<mojo> xtknight: i can run tftp on my desktop and connect to localhost and it works fine... but the efika is timeing out... it DOES get packets to me, though, as i see them in syslog with DPT=69 (dest port)
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: is it possible that my boot order has been switched?
<jrib> Jetfighter: selecting it suppose to apply it.  Are you using metacity? (not beryl or compiz)
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: and its trying to boot from the external
<arrenlex> Jewbilee: grub is installed to the master boot loader of the internal hard drive. For the effect you want to achieve, you'd need to install grub to the boot record of the external hard drive and then configure the bios to boot from the external hard drive first.
<Jetfighter> jrib - I don't know.
<jrib> Jetfighter: do your windows wobble?
<xtknight> mojo, can you retrieve the linux image from another pc on your network though.  maybe it's only bound to localhoost..?
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: what i want to be able to do is when the laptop is turned on, have it go straight to windows, unless i press f12 to boot specifically from the external
<Zambezis> I tried to run rsync and when I tabbed I found this "|1|pqqrg+33MApZa77uu0ih8xPU7sM=|o78W1tBwVHfJDI7Ju20LlhNVXB8=:". What is that? It's not there when I ran ls -la
<runtime> Will Feisty Fawn have Compiz or Beryl by default?
<xtknight> mojo, or instead of using localhost at least use the 10.x.x.x or 192.x.x.x ip of your lan computer, i think that bypasses lo interface
<mojo> xtknight: dunno... don't have any other linux boxen set up on the lan
<xtknight> runtime, no
<{NmE}> I have a question about Wine.. When I run 'wine setup' everything seems to go fine.. It finishs, however, with this message.. 'wine: could not loadL"c:\\windows\\system32\ \setup.exe": Module not found'
<{NmE}> Can no one see what I type??
<jrib> runtime: no, but it will have a menu option to enable it
<mojo> xtknight: good suggestion.. will try
<xtknight> {NmE}, im afraid we all can but none of us may know the answer
<runtime> Ok thanks
<xtknight> mojo, arent there windows tftp clients too
<arrenlex> Jewbilee: What does f12 do?
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: f12 on my main startup page is my "boot from" menu
<arrenlex> Jewbilee: Is that from the bios or from software?
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: itll let me choose interal, external, cdrom, blah blah you know
<{NmE}> Has anyone used wine here? or no?
<VeganChick> somniis: I forgot to write it down...copy-paste shuts down on reboot. lol
<PedroS> someone knows when will the new Gnome 2.18 be available in the ubuntu repositories?
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: bios
<trev_> can anyone tell me what ubuntu app will execute a mdf file?
<jrib> {NmE}: ask your real question
<{NmE}> I have a question about Wine.. When I run 'wine setup' everything seems to go fine.. It finishs, however, with this message.. 'wine: could not loadL"c:\\windows\\system32\ \setup.exe": Module not found'
<arrenlex> Jewbilee: Then I would put the windows boot loader back onto the internal hard drive's MBR and put grub on the external drive.
<xtknight> {NmE}, #winehq
<{NmE}> Thank you
<Jetfighter> {NmE} - wine program.exe
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: i dont know what you mean
<mojo> xtknight: sure there problably are... btw i tested 10.1.1.1 and 192.168.1.103 locally and they work
<Skwid_> what'S the difference btw mtab and fstab ?
<xtknight> mojo, so it is able to save the linux image to a file and everything?
<mojo> xtknight: the other boxen are my brother and roommate's pc's.. there is one in the living room i could go play with though
<xtknight> Skwid_, mtab is a record log of all <currently> mounted drives and their parameters.
<xtknight> Skwid_, if you remove something from mtab it has no way of knowing it is still mounted
<{NmE}> Jetfighter, what do you want me to do with that? I cant put that in the term  can I?? I would not think that it would do anything..
<mojo> xtknight: sure.
<xtknight> Skwid_, fstab is a table of how to mount the file systems
<Skwid_> xtknight: hum, how come i have partitions mounted in mtab that are not in fstab ? and i did not mount them manually
<xtknight> Skwid_, automount
<xtknight> Skwid_, example..?
<Skwid_> xtknight: a fat32 partition ..
<arrenlex> Jewbilee: Boot ubuntu. Run sudo grub-install /dev/<secondary drive here>. Then, restore windows' boot manager for your internal drive (you'd have to google or ask around about how to do that, I've never gone the other way down that road =))
<Skwid_> it's not in fstab, but it is mounted, and in mtab
<VeganChick> Can someone look back <5 min ago and see what command line somniis gave to me?
<Jetfighter> jrib, I try to install a new theme, it's a tar.gz file...Not valid
<invisibleman> anyone can help me config adsl on edgy?
<xtknight> Skwid_, is it listed under 'mount'?  if so, paste the entry
<Jewbilee> arrenlex: thanks, ill ask around
<mojo> xtknight: i will try from the pc downstairs... bbiab
<PedroS> Skwid: you or some script automatically mounted the partition without the need of fstab
<jrib> Jetfighter: is this the same theme as before?  Didn't you say it installed?
<Skwid_> VeganChick: <somniis> VeganChick: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VeganChick> thanks!
<Zenerek> i use wine
<{NmE}> OOO
<{NmE}> help then!
<Skwid_> xtknight: /dev/hda5 on /media/DATA type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<{NmE}> please
<{NmE}> I have a question about Wine.. When I run 'wine setup' everything seems to go fine.. It finishs, however, with this message.. 'wine: could not loadL"c:\\windows\\system32\ \setup.exe": Module not found'
<jrib> !repeat | {NmE}
<ubotu> {NmE}: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtknight> Skwid_, ah yeah that's automatically mounted (don't know the details) by ubuntu
<Skwid_> xtknight: weird ...
<Skwid_> xtknight: i dont really care as much as it stays that way
<xtknight> Skwid_, i tried to find out how the automount worked but didnt get very far
<bruenig> {NmE}, if everything works fine, don't worry about it
<peter77> I'm having some trouble getting totem to play mpeg4
<fannagoganna> hi harry_, what are you trying to do?
<{NmE}> I am.. been in here for almost an hour.. :P lol and I have been searching
<xtknight> Skwid_, i dont know if it's a kernel/hal thing or what
<peter77> I've tried installing mplayer and ffmpeg
<{NmE}> Anyway, i think i almost have it
<Skwid_> xtknight: ok, i like the magic though lol
<peter77> I've also installed totem-xine
<xtknight> {NmE}, um #winehq cant help?
<arrenlex> peter77: totem sucks. Just use mplayer.
<Zenerek> don't know what to say, mine installed fine, i using dapper
<fannagoganna> hi peter77, i have a grand apt sources.list that would be useful
<bruenig> {NmE}, wine spits out a bunch of stuff, you can generally ignore it
<userund> !xvid | peter77
<ubotu> peter77: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fannagoganna> you can just install from there and have an ffmpeg and mplayer that "just works"
<Skwid_> is there a front end for manaing multiple monitors ? or do i have to manually edit xorg.conf ???
<xtknight> why is -phigh a commonly used parameter for dpkg-reconfigure?  nothing in the man page seems to correspond properly with those parameters
<peter77> Thanx
<bruenig> Skwid_, just have two xorg.confs and mv them back and forth as needed
<Jetfighter> jrib, PM me please?
<{NmE}> Yeah, thats kinda the answer I was looking for bruenig
<Skwid_> bruenig: that really sucks lol
<rbil> does the command "init 3" still work in Edgy?
<xtknight> rbil, yes
<jrib> Jetfighter: just ask here
<userund> xtknight, because it sets the defaults and you only have to answer one question instead of all of them
<jrib> xtknight: -pvalue
<invisibleman> anyone can help me config adsl on edgy?
<Jetfighter> jrib, I'm trying to install xpde but Idk how. PLease help
<xtknight> jrib, ohhh i got it.  -p with attribute of 'high'.  thanks
<FiRaRdA> Arkadaslar ubuntu nvidia yuzunden aclmyor upgradeleri falan yaptm x'e ckamyorum ne yapmalym
<bruenig> Skwid_, your question is kind of odd, no it doesn't have a front end, the only way the front end could work is using x...
<bruenig> and you see the problem I hope
<jrib> Jetfighter: ok, what is xpde?
<Jetfighter> Theme, www.xpde.org
<Skwid_> bruenig: hum ... windows has a front end :p
<Jetfighter> .com*
<xtknight> !tr | FiRaRdA
<ubotu> FiRaRdA: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
* Skwid_ runs
<perverted> hey doods, just a pipe / grep question, how do i type this command for each line in list.txt ?: sudo route del {LINE FROM FILE list.txt} gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<FiRaRdA> thnks
<Zenerek> hey almost forgot install automatix and have it install wine for you (installs newer version too)
<Alonea> so, my computer will not shut down anymore after installing the binary drivers for my video card. video card is perfectly fine. acpi=off noacpi to my boot does not fix it either.
<bruenig> Skwid_, it wouldn't be that hard to create a front end, I could probably create a script with zenity that was pretty much a front end
<arrenlex> perverted: cat list.txt | while read line ; do sudo route del $line gw 192.168.0.1 eth0 ; done
<bruenig> Skwid_, all you do is mv the xorg.conf and then restart x
<bruenig> that is two commands
<Daem> I would like to mount an Nforce raid that's partitioned as NTFS, can anyone point me in the right direction? (Ubuntu is installed on a different drive)
<ScreaminIke> i'm inclined to encrypt my filesystems except for a very small /boot partition. but i want to know... if encrypt my /home partition, will i be able to access it if i reinstall the system (assuming i remember the passswords...)
<Skwid_> bruenig: haha, you have to find the right parameters for xinerama though ... and that's not fun
<Jetfighter> jrib?
<jrib> Jetfighter: that's a different desktop environment (like GNOME), it's not a theme.  You'll probably need to compile it.  I don't see a package for it
<SubMOA> TOP OF THE MORNING!
<bruenig> Skwid_, well you have to create the xorg yeah, I thought you were just talking about switching between the two after you had created the two xorg.confs
<perverted> arrenlex: thx
<lisapc> azuerus keeps telling me perission denied when trying to install plugins and updates.  any solution pls?   do I need to give myself persission to use the azuerus folder?
<Jetfighter> How can I do it jrib?
<Skwid_> bruenig: no ...
<userund> lisapc, try running azureus as root if you're doing it through az.
<davascript_home> how can i add src to apt-get
<davascript_home> which file do i add the server to
<lisapc> userund, yes that works!  but isnt it dangerous running azuers are root all the time?
<Slick_> hey guys I'm trying to install a virtualbox additions file which is VBoxAdditions.run can anyone give me any tips as how I can run it?
<xtknight> davascript_home, /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> Jetfighter: http://www.xpde.com/releases.php
<Legion> Hey. I'm pondering making the switch to Ubuntu from WinXP. I've been playing around with the liveCD a little and I kinda like it. One of my main problems is that there seems to be a sound problem. No sound what so ever! Is there a site where one can check if the hardware one has is supported?
<xtknight> Slick_, sh asdf.run
<Slick_> cheers
<Helmi> hmm thought i'd find gvim in the repositories - anyone knows where i can get it?
<davascript_home> thank you  would you know which src to add alos or a list or a website
<bruenig> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<userund> lisapc, potentially, but you shouldn't run it ALL the time, all you need root privs for is to install them.
<lisapc> userund, you are not being helpfu;l
<xtknight> !info vim-gnome | Helmi
<ubotu> helmi: vim-gnome: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<lisapc> userund, can I sudo chmod +x the azur folder?
<Slick_> its working xtknight, cheers, I'll remember that
<xtknight> Helmi, found it via 'apt-cache search gvim'
<davascript_home> thansk you xtknight
<enlightenedpsych> hey anyone know how I can change the default language of the profile currently used?
<userund> lisapc, heh, I'm not being helpful.  nevermind.
<xtknight> davascript_home, no problem.  not sure i understand the question about 'src' though
<Helmi> xtknight: thanks will relook that
<davascript_home> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<davascript_home> deb-src sorry
<xtknight> yea
<lisapc> userund, you are trolling
<userund> lisapc, I gave you the solution.  you don't have to use it, but don't attack me for it.
<xtknight> lisapc, don't think you know what trolling is
<Helmi> xtknight: arrggl ok it's named "vim-gnome" not "gvim" :)
<xtknight> Helmi, ah yeah...well did you see the msg from ubotu?
<AMD> hi , i have just mounted a drive ...is it possible to have write access with out having to be root ? its not ntfs
<lisapc> userund, you should not tell new ubuntu users to run anything as root.
<harry_> can i run the terminal-server client app installed in the internet menu by default off a live cd?
<bruenig> lisapc, what is the problem...
<Helmi> xtknight: yeah but i missed that the vim-gnome part at the beginning is the package name
<xtknight> AMD, hmm umask=  option i belive
<Jetfighter> lisapc, what fool are you? I've used this for less than 5 days, I'm using sudo stuff...
<real_aussie> Hi, anyone, I get UDP packets arriving from the net at about 1.8kb/sec: Anyone know how do I log and inspect these to see what they are?
<xtknight> AMD, or uid= or user= ....
<brando> is there someone who can help me with my initial boot.  ubuntu is being stubborn and the forums arent giving me a concrete answer
<xtknight> real_aussie, Wireshark
<nexousNET> Hi
<bruenig> Jetfighter, seems like years
<userund> lisapc, you don't know what you're talking about.  I won't bother with you anymore.
<IamUnsai1> good evening everyone
<nexousNET> Okay, I've tried this a ton of times, How can I get MonteCarlo, windows font onto ubuntu?
<sethk> real_aussie, ethereal is very easy to use
<xtknight> !ask | brando
<ubotu> brando: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> !howdy | IamUnsai1
<ubotu> IamUnsai1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jetfighter> bruenig, shhhh pl0x.
<xtknight> wireshark = new name for ethereal
<sethk> real_aussie, tcpdump is the underly8ing program that captures the packets
<Jetfighter> !themes > Jetfighter
<AMD> confused :)
<h3xagram> hello im having an issue installing tftp.. im getting this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10700/
<real_aussie> xtknight, sethk, etc: thanks.
<xtknight> AMD, well what filesystem, ext3?
<h3xagram> any help is greatly appreciated
<Zenerek> ok need help here, am trying to add a second group to this other user using usermode but i it tells me the group does not exist and it does i created it using addgroup, i think i may be giving the wrong commands     usermod user -G firestarter    (note i created a group called firestarter)
<rbil> What is causing Edgy to dump "crash" files in /var/crash and how can this "feature" be turned off?
<nexousNET> How do i add .FON, .PCF, .BDF fones?
<AMD> xtknight:yes
<nexousNET> fonts*?
<OrcD3vil> I'm trying to install ubuntu and I'm trying to find out how do I go about taking my 2 hard drives that are 200 gigs each and spanning them on to the same Volume for Ubuntu?
<brando> thx and sry.  as i do an inital boot through the ubuntu cd it stops and says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<bruenig> h3xagram, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lisapc> userund, go troll elsewhere
<ScreaminIke> i want to encrypt my /home... but it scares me a bit. is there a proper method for going about this?
<AMD> xtknight: i think i knwo why it wont work :P dev/hda2 /media/bkup ntfs-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002 0
<xtknight> AMD, umm use the 'user' option perhaps?  i'm not really sure...
<bruenig> lisapc, explain the issue
<xtknight> AMD, believe you want umask=0022?
<IamUnsai1> Is there anyone who can help me with a problem?  I am trying to get a working driver for my graphics, Intel 945GM Express chipset.  It is supposed to use the i810 driver, but it causes x server to fail so I have to use vesa, which is almost as old as I am
<brando> AMD 64 here
<xtknight> brando, athlon 64 processor using amd64 arch or i386 arch?
<brando> amd64
<brando> arch
<AMD> i have changed it from /dev/hda2 /media/bkup ntfs-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002 0 0  to /dev/hda2 /media/bkup ext3-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002 0 0
<xtknight> brando, it's an athlon not a Core 2 Duo too right?
<davascript_home> arent there any radius server packages for ubunt
<brando> correct
<bruenig> AMD, was is the fuse stuff
<bruenig> s/was/what/
<lisapc> bruenig, ok ty
<brando> dual core amd64 4000+
<xtknight> brando, not really sure as that problem is common with Core 2s but i don't think they ever found a solution (yet)
<AMD> bruenig:i dont know
<bruenig> AMD, what is the filesystem
<xtknight> AMD, i thought you said it was ext3
<AMD> its is
<IamUnsai1> is there anyone that can help with my problem?
<brando> can you just have it run one processor perhaps?
<xtknight> brando, yes 'nosmp' kernel option
<bruenig> AMD, /dev/hda2 /media/bkup ext3 defaults 0 0
<bruenig> or whatever else options you want, but it should just be ext3
<lisapc> bruenig, whenever I try to run Azuerus and update it or install plugins, it says permission denied.  it works if I run sudo azuerues. but isnt that a security risk?  How can I give myself persmission to run azuerus normally with uopdate ability etc?
<Daem> I would like to mount an Nforce raid that's partitioned as NTFS, can anyone point me in the right direction? (Ubuntu is installed on a different drive)
<xtknight> brando, you may also want to try 'noacpi nolapic acpi=off noapic irqpoll' ... various combos of them anyhow
<brando> ok thx ill give it a shot
<harry__> I am trying to login to my computer from a windoze box with a live cd, using the terminal/server client app, but it won't show my computer
<AMD> so it should be /dev/hda2 /media/bkup ext3           not            /dev/hda2 /media/bkup ext3-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002 0 0
<bruenig> lisapc, how did you install azureus
<xtknight> brando, do you know how to boot using different kernel params?
<brando> wiht f6 correct?
<Jetfighter> Is Linux XP a distribution of Linux?
<Loof> Is there a mini-install CD? My laptop is not having a good time /w the oversized std. install CD?
<lisapc> Jetfighter, u should not run anything like firefox etc as root.  read the topic in context bfore you pass juydgement
<xtknight> brando, hrm well depends where you are i guess
<bruenig> AMD, the filesystem is wrong, as far as the options, that is on you, but yes ext3 not ext3-fuse
<_Digi_> Can anyone help me with a GIMP problem?
<Loof> i.e. a pure install like debian-installer
<xtknight> brando, this is the livecd crashing?
<lisapc> bruenig, i dl the package and installed it manusally
<bruenig> Jetfighter, did you seriously just ask that question
<IamUnsai1> Is there anyone that can help with my X Server issue?
<xtknight> Loof, oversized?  how do you mean that exactly?
<davascript_home> yea he did
<brando> i thnik so its the iso i dled from the ubuntu website.  the x64 version obviously
<bruenig> lisapc, was it a deb or what
<OrcD3vil> Does anyone have some time to possibly help me with a partitioning problem on ubuntu install?
<lisapc> bruenig, i wanted the latest azuer not the old apt-get
<xtknight> Loof, there is an alternate text only install though i dont believe it's a mini install or anything
<Jetfighter> bruenig, YES I DID
<AMD> bruenig: is this correct            /dev/hda1 /media/mediafiles ntfs-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002 0 0
<AMD> /dev/hda2 /media/bkup ext3
<lisapc> bruenig, yes
<Loof> xt: It's a 700+M image
<Loof> xt: A standard CD is 650M
<bruenig> AMD, ntfs-fuse is not something I am aware of, now maybe it is some ntfs rw driver or something but by default ntfs should work
<Loof> in fact, I had to enable overburn on k3b to burn it
<lisapc> bruenig, soprry, it was a tar
<bruenig> lisapc, ok and where did you install it?
<xtknight> Loof, ahh... so you didnt have any 700M cds with ya?
<rbil> how does one turn off crash reports in Edgy? And stop placing dumps in /var/crash ? Is Edgy running in debug mode or something?
<lisapc> bruenig, I untareed it and ran ./configure
<AMD> bruenig: ntfs works its just ext3
<lisapc> bruenig, into home/stuff/azuerus
<AMD> ok time for reboot
<IamUnsai1> Anybody that can help me with a X Server issue involving Intel graphics chipset 845GM Express?
<bruenig> lisapc, azureus does not ./configure, I installed it manually before, it was just extract and move, maybe link me to this package
<xtknight> rbil, it's not really debugging it's just dumping.  why disable?
<lisapc> bruenig, sorry i meant. /home/understame/stuff/azuerus
<Loof> xt: I have them yes... my LAPTOP doesn't like 'em
<xtknight> rbil, if it's crashing a lot you may want to report a bug
<IamUnsai1> 945GM Express*
<lisapc> bruenig,  yeah you are right. sorry for memory lapse
<rbil> xtknight: because it's annoying. Dapper was stable. Edgy ... well apps for no apparent reason just shutdown.
<Loof> So I want just a simple install CD
<Loof> no live CD
<lisapc> bruenig, http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Loof> nothing fancy
<Loof> just an installer
<robertcdh> anyone know why the ubuntu window list would no longer blink newly opened window buttons?
<lisapc> bruenig, thats the one I download foe linux
<xtknight> rbil, disabling /var/crash isnt going to fix that though.  downgrade to dapper?
<bruenig> lisapc, ok so it is installed where then?
<Billious> xtknight: figured it out
<xtknight> Billious, yeah?  sorry fill me in, i forgot what you were asking
<kittiwake> Which Ubuntu forum would be appropriate for an issue with Feisty (non-developer)?
<robertcdh> OrcD3vil:  what kind of partitioning problem?
<lisapc> bruenig, /home/maria/stuff/azuerus
<xtknight> Billious, oh the dpkg reconf thing..
<rbil> xtknight: I know it won't fix anything. But surely there's a way to disable this "feature"
<Billious> gksudo -D"Mail configuration" -p | sudo -S dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -fgnome postfix
<bruenig> lisapc, you should have the ability to write to that directory
<enlightenedpsych> Anyone can help me out on how to translate my ubuntu, I changed the language to english into the language support
<lisapc> bruenig, well it saus permisssion denied
<bruenig> lisapc, do sudo chmod +w -R /home/maria/stuff/azureus
<lisapc> bruenig, whenever I try to update azur or instyall plugins. permission denied
<stodge> Hi - Firefox refuses to open PDFs but Epiphany works fine. I haven't changed anything recently. Any ideas how to fix this? Thanks
<rbil> xtknight: and every crash like this adds more to the swap partition
<Zenerek> so can anyone tell what is wrong with this command      usermod name -G groupname    (the man doc is a bit vague for this command)
<calc> are their beryl 0.2 debs for feisty?
<harry__> how do I get a box running under a live cd to recognize my computer for the terminal server client app?
<calc> erm there
<xtknight> rbil, i guess i dont see the point of disabling /var/crash.  are you saying you'd rather deal with the crashes and have some more free space?
<Loof> Hmm
<xtknight> rbil, i dont know the answer to your question, though
<Billious> goodnight all, thanks for the help!
<crimsun> calc: see #ubuntu-effects (yes)
<rbil> xtknight: when firefox closes down, I certainly don't need to be reminded it crashed :-)
<Loof> Is there seriously no media other than the 700+M 'install' CD?
* Loof ponders.
<calc> crimsun: thx, btw hi long time no see ;)
<Loof> I'm looking around, and I see bits and pieces... but no other images
<crimsun> calc: hi to you, too.
<xtknight> Loof, for ubuntu, i dont think so
<enlightenedpsych> anyone can help me out on how to translate my ubuntu, I changed the language to english into language support but my profile still in french as much of the applications I have
<xtknight> Loof, the alternate is also 700M+ right?
<Loof> I don't even see an alternate
<rbil> xtnight: I'm assuming that dropping stuff in swap makes one able to then restore the app to its previous state?
<bruenig> lisapc, also do sudo chown maria:maria -R /home/maria/stuff/azureus
<Zenerek> actually i have a dvd that came with a book
<lisapc> bruenig, i just notived its trying to use: .azuerus/plugins
<smo> hi all i have a asrock dual vsta motherboard when  i plug a usb 2 key (pny with good speed 28x) it s damn slow i can t but my customized ubuntu form it, works normally at home with an asus motherboard any idear??
<jrib> enlightenedpsych: when you login, click on options.  Ther should be settings for language there
<Loof> Where would I find it?
<smo> from*
<sakobatoneko> how can i change the root password
<sakobatoneko> ?
<jrib> !root | sakobatoneko
<smo> sudo passwd
<ubotu> sakobatoneko: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<robertcdh> Zenerek:  the -G should be followed by a list of groups separated by commas
<real_aussie> back again: using tcpdump it gives:
<real_aussie> 11:26:13.650851 arp who-has c210-49-37-152.rochd2.qld.optusnet.com.au tell c210-49-37-1.rochd2.qld.optusnet.com.au
<real_aussie> 11:26:13.697376 IP c210-49-85-200.rochd2.qld.optusnet.com.au.1097 > dns.syd.optusnet.com.au.domain:  51591+ PTR? 245.65.49.210.in-addr.arpa. (44)
<real_aussie> 11:26:13.723282 IP dns.syd.optusnet.com.au.domain > c210-49-85-200.rochd2.qld.optusnet.com.au.1097:  51591 1/2/2 (167)
<sethk> sakobatoneko, sudo passwd.
<xtknight> Loof, http://releases.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/ alternate  it's 698M though
<real_aussie> & lots mor like that:
<real_aussie> Is this my PC sending out crap or is it incoming?
<euclid__> i got a weird problem with my sound... one day i was randomly pressing keys on my keyboard to find a command of mplayer, when suddenly the sound disappeared... anyone has any suggestion?
<jrib> !paste | real_aussie
<ubotu> real_aussie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> rbil, not sure why it's making swap bigger
<OrcD3vil> robertcdh, I was just wanting to ask some questions on my hardware and what I want to do what is the best method to do partitioning
<CharonX> Can anyone recommend a webcam ? Something that could work out of the box with Ubuntu and skype ?
<xtknight> rbil, writing to swap rather
<nexousNET> Does anyone know how to install .PCF fonts?
<nexousNET> that or .FON fonts
<Loof> Seems kinda silly
<lisapc> bruenig, shall I type your command in /home/maria/.azuerus/plugins?
<Loof> Maybe a flash based installer?
<xtknight> Loof, i dont think so.  i mean most drives do 700M without an issue
<rbil> xtknight: I'm assuming, maybe wrongly, it's what then enables one to restore the app???
<Newbi1> hey!!! can any1 help me to optimise my graphics,the refresh rates are terrible, and whenever  i minimize programs i get black flashing! thanks
<enlightenedpsych> jrib ty i'll try that
<nrdb> does anyone know if Linux supports the 'AMD opteron' 'power now' feature ?
<bruenig> lisapc, what are you doing, are you telling me now that the directory that all this is installed in is /home/maria/.azureus
<xtknight> Loof, there is a program that lets you install ubuntu off a windows boot sector somehow.  cant remember the name atm
<sethk> Newbi1, start by running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jetfighter> I downloaded a theme thats in a .deb...What do I do with it?
<robertcdh> OrcD3vil:  I've used the default partitioning scheme and it's been just fine.  Having a separate partition for home can sometimes come in useful.  What were you planning?
<xtknight> nrdb, yes i believe it does but i'm not sure how to configure it properly
<lisapc> bruenig, no!  but for some reason its also using /home/maria/.azureus/plugins folder
<rbil> xtknight: that's ok. but this idea of dropping crash files onto my hard drive, I'm not happy with. I'd like to be able to turn off that "feature"
<bruenig> Jetfighter, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Loof> No windows boot sector on that machine ;)
<Jetfighter> ok
<Newbi1> ok
<xtknight> nrdb, i think it's called Cool 'n Quiet for amd64
<lisapc> bruenig, it seems to be using 2 folders for plugins when I just checked the plugins in azur
<xtknight> rbil, sorry not sure how
<bruenig> lisapc, you should already have write permissions there but yeah you can do those same commands there to, but do them to .azureus not to the plugins, it includes the plugins directory too
<nrdb> xtknight: just wondering, looking at getting one sometime.
<lisapc> bruenig, ok ty :)_
<lisapc> brb
<Newbi1> says it has to be run as a root? i have a funny feeling im suppose to know what that meens, but i dont
<OrcD3vil> robertcdh, Well my goal is to *test* a webserver with apache 1.3/php/mysql/phpmyadmin with FTP for users to their home directory and a public FTP Folder for upload/download along with a shoutcast server.  I have a 40 gig sata and 2x 200 gig IDE drives
<rbil> xtknight: funny, but can't find anything in the Ubuntu Forums about this behavior. So I don't know whether this is a gnome "feature" or something new in the o/s itself?
<lisapc> bruenig, do i need to include the / on the end?
<xtknight> rbil, firefox feature i thought
<OrcD3vil> robertcdh, got to grab some food brb in 5 do you think we can do this convo in private?
<Joshooa> Does anybody know of any virtual aquarium software for linux so I can virtually have an aquarium that's not just a screen saver?
<xtknight> nrdb, CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 and CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI kernel options
<bruenig> lisapc, if you want, will work either way
<lisapc> bruenig, ok
<xtknight> nrdb, k8=opteron
<rbil> xtknight: that's what I thought too, until Skype just crashed on it's own and it too dumped to /var/crash, increased swap usage and allowed me to restore
<smo> can t find it joshooa lol
<smo> impossible
<xtknight> rbil, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=var+crash+dump+debian&btnG=Google+Search
<robertcdh> OrcD3vil:  sure, I'll be running out in about a half hour though
<Zenerek> i followed the G with one group because that is what i needed, i have the intial group for the user as dialout and i wanted to add the new firestarter group i created with addgroup, don't tell me you have to add more than one group after -G
<smo> 2 months ago don t know for now...
<Joshooa> smo dang
<OrcD3vil> robertcdh, thnx
<tovella> Joshooa: do you mean something like an animated background for your desktop?
<harry> on the Terminal/Server Client app on the Ubuntu Live CD greys out the XDMCP protocol. How do I enable it?
<xtknight> !info apport | rbil
<AMD> hi.i staill cant creat a file on my extc3 mount
<ubotu> rbil: apport: automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 0.28 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 156 kB
<xtknight> rbil, maybe that's what you want to disable or uninstal.  apport package
<AMD> i have to be root ?
<harry> Do I need to install?
<Joshooa> tovella: No something i can have to like, feel like I have an aquarium, so I can put fish and crap in it and play with it.  Like High Times where you grow pot, but with fish
<nrdb> xtknight: thanks,
<Joshooa> Also, how do I make Gaim and GMail notifier open when I log into Ubuntu?
<robertcdh> ZenereK:  I'm no expert but from what I read you use the -g to set the initial login group and -G to LIST all supplementary groups.  It says that the user will be removed from any group you don't list.
<bruenig> Joshooa, system>preferences>sessions go to the startup tab
<xtknight> nrdb, or symlink /var/crash to /dev/null?
<lisapc> bruenig, I typed those 2 command, but Azuerus says:  Error! Failed t install update - /home/maria/,azuerus/plugins/azplugins_2.1.4.jar (permission denied)
<brando> xtknight those combinations didnt do anything for me. any other ideas?
<brando> is there another install method
<lisapc> bruenig, any other ideas pls?
<rbil> xtknight: thanks ... led me to this ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<robertcdh> Would anyone know why my window list buttons no longer blink orange when a window needs attention?
<xtknight> brando, sorry cant remember your question.  recap?
<bruenig> lisapc, is that a comma before azureus
<AMD> can any one help .i want to be able to creat a file on my extc3 mount with out having to be root
<tovella> Joshooa: as for the aquarium, thing... sounds like that could be really interesting.
<brando> cant access tty; job control turned off
<lisapc> bruenig, i did the sudo chmod +w -R  command and the sudo chown maria:maria
<brando> on initial boot
<lgc> Why does aptitude (or apt-get, for that matter) tells me it is done removing a package (Scilab), but I can still run it?
<xtknight> brando, ahh hrmm.. not really any other ideas besides searching ubuntu forums or launchpad
<lisapc> bruenig, dont worry about the comma! my typo
<Joshooa> bruenig: Awesome thank you
<brando> thx for the help
<sethk> brando, the o/s didn't come up fully into multiuser mode
<Joshooa> tovella: I think so, like a game type thing.  It will also help me learn about how to not kill my expensive fish when I get them
<sethk> brando, any error messages?  run dmesg, look for something helpful
<lisapc> bruenig, it says: Error! Failed t install update - /home/maria/.azuerus/plugins/azplugins_2.1.4.jar (permission denied)
<brando> no multiuser mode
<Newbi1> how to i run something as a root?
<lisapc> bruenig, im open for any other suggestions
<brando> i have (initramfs) up right now
<bruenig> Newbi1, gksu whatever
<userund> Newbi1, put sudo in front of the command
<brando> gets there every time
<lgc> Newbi1, sudo <command>
<AMD> Newbi1:sudo su
<AMD> Newbi1: sudo -i
<bruenig> Newbi1, command line sudo, graphical applications gksu
<tovella> Joshooa: something like SimCity but for fish.
<real_aussie> I get lots of internet even when no user apps are running: typicaly tcpdump is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10703/ There's at least 3 types of message: "IP dns...", "IP c210..." and "arp who-has ..." How do I stop these?
<sethk> brando, this is seen when using the busybox shell; that in turn happens when boot up doesn't complete normally
<Newbi1> ok thanks
<bruenig> lisapc, what does ls -l /home/maria/.azureus/ | grep plugins give you
<AMD> no one can help me with my extc mount
<AMD> ?
<xtknight> rbil, i was saying if removing apport didnt work you could also try symlinking /var/crash to /dev/null ...
<Jetfighter> Where can I find a theme that looks like windows XP?
<LordKeiden> does 64bit linux run significantly faster that 32bit?
<bruenig> Jetfighter, art.gnome.org gnome-look.org
<xtknight> Jetfighter, why not compile that xpde environment you were speaking of earlier?
<lisapc> bruenig, drwxr-xr-x
<lgc> Why does aptitude (or apt-get, for that matter) tells me it is done removing a package (Scilab), but I can still run it?
<Jetfighter> I don't know how xtknight
<xtknight> LordKeiden, no
<robertcdh> AMD:  do you mount it with the 'user' option?
<bruenig> lisapc, did you run that chmod command on /home/maria/.azureus like I said
<brando> maybe this will help.   cp: unable to open'/root/var/log/' no such file than it tries to mount 3x and fails
<xtknight> LordKeiden, on most CPUs 32bit is actually faster for most things
<lisapc> bruenig, i did the sudo chmod +w -R  command and the sudo chown maria:maria
<Death_Sargent> my built in wifi wont work, I tried using wifi radar to disconect and then reconect and now it wwont work at all, iwconfig shows my system still sais it is there
<AMD>  robertcdh:i reboot and fint it there
<bruenig> lisapc, paste the whole line
<AMD> but yeh sudo mount/media
<Jetfighter> xtknight, can you help me compile it?
<Joshooa> tovella: Yeah pretty much, pick some stuff to put in the tank, pick some fish, feed them and check water stats now and then or they die, that'd be awesome, as real as possible without any money involve
<Joshooa> involved*
<xtknight> Jetfighter, probably ;)
<LordKeiden> xtknight, is that just because 64bit is not mature?
<Newbi1> how important is this xserver? apprantly not installed
<agracey> what do I need to add to xorg.conf to get my tablet's pen to control the mouse
<lisapc> bruenig, sudo chmod +w -R /home/maria/.azureus
<Jetfighter> xtknight, go on then. What do I do?
<sethk> brando, it's all part of the same problem.  The failure to mount /var/log isn't the cause, though.  The cause will be much earlier
<blind> I need some help sharing my wifi with my Playstation 2 via a crossover cable.
<Death_Sargent> xserver is the heart without it little to knothing will work
<sethk> brando, can you paste the dmesg output to the paste web site?
<bruenig> lisapc, the whole line of output on that ls -l command
<xtknight> LordKeiden, not really, it's becaues of 64bit itself.  bigger registers, it's not always faster.  for floating point calculations it has some advantages.  also modern CPUs like the Core 2 Duo run 32-bit code faster due to more optimizations (maybe 5-8% faster than 64bit mode)
<Death_Sargent> my built in wifi wont work, I tried using wifi radar to disconect and then reconect and now it wwont work at all, iwconfig shows my system still sais it is there
<Newbi1> ahh, guess thats y ubuntu looks like poo
<lisapc> bruenig, and the other was:   sudo chown maria:maria -R /home/maria/.azureus
<xtknight> Jetfighter, grab the source tarball
<bruenig> lisapc, the whole line of output on that ls -l command
<Jetfighter> Huh
<lgc> nalioth, you there?
<Death_Sargent> please help
<brando> sethk pls hold my hand quick on this
<xtknight> Jetfighter, http://www.xpde.com/releases.php
<lisapc> bruenig, ok its: drwxr-xr-x 2 maria maria    4096 2007-03-17 10:19 plugins
<nalioth> lgc: hi
<sethk> brando, you can capture dmesg output to a file, as follows:      dmesg > filename
<xtknight> Jetfighter, xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz [ 4,726,057 bytes]   i think looks like the latest
<Death_Sargent> i seriously need wifi working
<bruenig> lisapc, ok you should be able to write to it
<lgc> nalioth, long time no see!
<brando> ok
<Jetfighter> I downloaded that, what do I do with it?
<nalioth> lgc: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sethk> brando, then, hopefully, you can get that file onto a machine where you can edit the file, and copy and paste into your browser to put it up on the paste site.
<xtknight> Jetfighter, open a terminal to where you downloaded it
<lisapc> bruenig, but Azureus says:  Error! Failed t install update - /home/maria/.azuerus/plugins/azplugins_2.1.4.jar (permission denied)
<sethk> brando, the paste site URL is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, I believe
<agracey> Death_Sargent: have you updated your install
<brando> thx
<bruenig> lisapc, well that is an azureus bug
<nalioth> Jetfighter: good luck getting xpde to run
<sanityx> anybody here running ubuntu/ubuntu server on sparc?
<Newbi1> was wondering maybe some1 could tell me where i can get this xserver thing, unless its some elite club
<lgc> nalioth, (I thought you were retired). Before you shove me off, perhaps you can help me on-topic.
<Joshooa> so what file do I choose for my startup to start Gaim?
<bruenig> lisapc, try that chmod command but put the / at the end of .azureus
<Death_Sargent> agracey: no i "my built in wifi wont work, I tried using wifi radar to disconect and then reconect and now it wwont work at all, iwconfig shows my system still sais it is there"
<agracey> once I updated my wifi started working
<nalioth> lgc: just ask your question, i'm sure we can fix you up
<robertcdh> AMD:  your problem will probably be solved by modifying your /etc/fstab file.  Check 'man fstab' and 'man mount'
<lisapc> bruenig, but if i load azur as root from terminal, it doesnt give me any errors
<xtknight> nalioth, is it known to be impossible to use xpde or sometihng?
<userund> Newbi1, you've got ubuntu installed?  then you already have xserver unless you installed the server ubuntu.
<blind> Joshooa: using KDE or Gnome?
<Death_Sargent> i am at latest state
<lisapc> bruenig, ok brb
<lgc> nalioth, Why does aptitude (or apt-get, for that matter) tells me it is done removing a package (Scilab), but I can still run it?
<Lupin> I have a quick question about the nvidia drivers. Im not running any Linux atm but any time I do I always hit a road block where I install the drives from NVIDIA but it messes up my xorg.conf. I notice that on the synaptic there is a package for NVIDIA but is it the same/as good?
<LordKeiden> xtknight, so why all the hype i see lately about 64bit on the desktop? if my system maxs out at 2GB of ram, there's no benefit it seems.
<Death_Sargent> i run update manager i get nothing
<xtknight> LordKeiden, youre right there really isn't for most stuff
<nalioth> xtknight: i've tried many times to get xpde to run, but they don't offer any buildable source code
<Jetfighter> xtknight, I am there, no what?
<nalioth> lgc: how did you install it in the first place?
<rbil> xtknight: for your information ... there's a file /etc/default/apport where apport can be enabled or disabled
<xtknight> rbil, cool
<blind> Lupin: after installing the nVidia drivers, it's good to manually edit your xorg, as the nvidia tool can sometimes make mistakes.
<Jetfighter> xtknight, I am there, now what?
<lgc> nalioth, by apt-get, if I recall right.
<xtknight> Jetfighter, i dont know, first i've got to figure out if xpde is even compile-able
<LordKeiden> xtknight, that sucks. Well, thanks anyhow
<Jetfighter> >.<
<userund> !fishing > userund
<nalioth> lgc: i'm not sure.
<Joshooa> blind: gnome
<blind> lgc: apt-get remove program --purge  (thats what you're doing, right?)
<xtknight> LordKeiden, what sucks?
<lisapc> bruenig, still says permission denied
<nalioth> xtknight: let me know if you figure it out
<rbil> xtknight: assume apport server would have to be restarted after making a change?
<agracey> Death_Sargent: if you have access to a wired connection just update wireless assistant... in add/remove programs
<Death_Sargent> agracey: I am all the way up to date
<blind> Joshooa: System > Preferences > Sessions
<Lupin> blind im not very savvy when it comes to that stuff what would I need to change?
<sanityx> Has ubuntu 6.10 completely replaced init with upstart?
<lisapc> bruenig, maybe its not changing permissions to the sub folders~ whats another command?
<lgc> blind, "aptitude remove", actually. I've shifted to aptitude...:).
<Lupin> it says something about device nv or nvidia not found xserver couldnt be started
<blind> lgc: ah
<agracey> Death_Sargent: what chip are you using
<Death_Sargent> agracey: atheros built in
<Jetfighter> xtknight, do you know yet
<xtknight> LordKeiden, all the latest cpus are 64bit.  i dont think it's that you spent all your money on 64bit and didnt get anything, or sometihng like that.  the latest CPUs are the fastest.
<blind> Lupin: make sure your card is compatible with the drivers.
<LordKeiden> xtknight, that I have a 64 bit CPU and have no real benefit over a 32bit at simular clock speeds
<Lupin> it is its a 6600
<Joshooa> blind: Okay, I did that
<blind> Lupin: should work fine. you're using the correct pci bus, right?
<Lupin> at least I was under the impression it was
<xtknight> Jetfighter, no
<Joshooa> blind:  But I don't know what file to pick, I got to /usr/lib/ whatever into gaim
<Death_Sargent> agracey : it has worked flawlessly until I tried using WIFI radar to set my connection
<Joshooa> but there's so many folders, and I'm used to selecting exes
<nalioth> lisapc: what are you working on?
<brando> hwo doyou direct a message to a user with :
<blind> Joshooa: /usr/bin/gaim
<Lupin> umm i just have it run the package from nvidia it never asked about location
<bruenig> lisapc, ok it appears to be this problem: sudo chmod a+w
<lisapc> bruenig, when I load Nautilus and look at permissions, says it belongs to root
<xtknight> Jetfighter, to be honest with you it's pretty weird.  i dont know how to compile it
<bruenig> lisapc, put the a in there
<agracey> Death_Sargent: have you uninstalled wifi radar
<lisapc> nalioth,  hello :)
<Jetfighter> OMG.
<blind> Lupin: yeah, you're gonna have to find out what the pci bus address is for your card, then edit your xorg to match.
<Lupin> ok
<Lupin> whats the command for PCI device list?
<mjr> lspci
<Death_Sargent> agracey: yes
<xtknight> Lupin, lspci
<blind> lspci
<LordKeiden> xtknight, i just ran a test on grc.com, securable, that told me that my sempron cpu is a 64bit. For about 5 minutes I had visions of a 40% speed boost on linux...
<Lupin> ok cool
<lisapc> nalioth, when I try to update or install plugins for azurues, it says:  Error! Failed t install update - /home/maria/.azuerus/plugins/azplugins_2.1.4.jar (permission denied)
<lisapc> nalioth, and we cant figure out why
<bruenig> lisapc, I just told you why
<Lupin> ill keep that in mind next time I  get the hankering to use UBUNTU or any linux distro
<Lupin> ty
<xtknight> LordKeiden, not for anything except scientific/math apps
<lisapc> bruenig, so just type sudo chmod a+w ?
<nalioth> lisapc: have you asked in #azureus?
<lisapc> nalioth, yes, they dont have a clue :P
<bruenig> lisapc, sudo chmod a+w /home/maria/.azureus/
<xtknight> LordKeiden, there are no 32bit cpus as fast as 64bit cpus atm though, so you didn't really waste your money
<lisapc> bruenig, type sudo chmod a+w on its own>
<lisapc> ?
<lisapc> bruenig, ok brb
<xtknight> nalioth, i dont know how to compile it.  looks like pascal, amazingly poor docs
<Death_Sargent> agracey: i have uninstalled it
<bruenig> lisapc, sorry forgot to put the -R in there: sudo chmod a+w -R /home/maria/.azureus/
<nalioth> xtknight: yes, it's quite vexing, to say the least
<blind> I need some help sharing my wifi with my Playstation 2 via a crossover cable.
<sethk> LordKeiden, 64 bits gets you, maybe, 5%, often not even that much.
<bjorn__> After I have installed ubuntu 32bit and reboot it wont boot. But the 64bit version works fine
<sethk> bjorn__, run the 64 bit version?
<lisapc> bruenig, ahh ok brb
<agracey> Death_Sargent: ok well you are using a different chip than i so I have no clue. I am fairly new I just know wht I did
<sethk> bjorn__, seriously, compile the kernel for the target processor
<bjorn__> I'm running the 64bit now
<LordKeiden> xtknight, so it would not be a great benefit to buy a turion cpu, except the larged L1 cache huh?
<Jetfighter> xtknight, PM me.
<lisapc> bruenig, do I need the other command you gave me too?
<xtknight> Jetfighter, why?
<agracey> Death_Sargent: sorry about that
<Jetfighter> Because
<bruenig> lisapc, the other command should have worked, I just tried this out on my computer
<lisapc> bruenig, the maria:maria one?
<bruenig> lisapc, it worked on mine, everything should be owned by you
<lisapc> bruenig, i typed: sudo chmod a+w -R /home/maria/.azureus/  but do I need to type the maria:maria one too?
<bruenig> lisapc, no
<xtknight> Jetfighter, i can not PM you because your nickname is not registered, but i received your pm
<sethk> lisapc, no,
<Death_Sargent> agracey: its fine
<Jetfighter> My nick is registered...
<s|k> :/
<tovella> lisapc: i'm still curious as to why you don't have "write" permissions in "/home/maria".  is that your home directory/folder?  it sounds like something was changed/screwed up, or the other possibilty...directory belongs to a different person.
<Jetfighter> -NickServ- You have already identified
<xtknight> Jetfighter, i guess mine wasn't
<real_aussie> Anyone: apart from turning off the cable modem, how do I stop these messages chewing up my monthly bandwidth? "IP dns...", "IP c210..." and "arp who-has ..."
<Death_Sargent> agracey: now please help me
<xtknight> Jetfighter, sudo cp -a bin /usr/share/  if you really want to try it
<lisapc> bruenig, says permission denied still :(
<bruenig> tovella, so am I
<nalioth> tovella: it may have something to do with how the azureus was extraced/installed
<bruenig> lisapc, do the ls -l command again
<xtknight> Jetfighter, just sounds like a bad idea to me.  there is no source code from what i can tell, making it potentially dangerous
<sethk> lisapc, use sudo, as in   sudo chmod .....
<nalioth> lisapc: can you and bruenig join me in #ubuntu-classroom ?
<bruenig> nalioth, that is how I was thinking but .azureus should have been created afterwords
<lisapc> tovella, yeah everything is ok in home !  but i keep getting Error! Failed t install update - /home/maria/.azuerus/plugins/azplugins_2.1.4.jar (permission denied)
<lisapc> bruenig, ok
<davascript_home> ktorrent works better than azureus anyway
<lisapc> bruenig, says drwxrwxrwx
<arrenlex> Hey! I use ktorrent! It rules.
<bruenig> lisapc, right, that means everybody can write to it
<nalioth> lisapc: can you join us in #ubuntu-classroom ?
<naught102> anyone know how to find a /dev/* device name once I know the info from lsusb?
<bruenig> utorrent ftw
<davascript_home> rtorrent hide it
<lisapc> bruenig, i wonder why it says permission denied :P
<davascript_home> your not the owner
<blind> utorrent ftl
<hyper-coo1> hey i managed to install ubuntu edgy eft but only using the alternative install cd. Now i can only boot in safemode because of some kind of ACPI exceptions or errors or something. is anyone familiar with this? i'm using the amd64 build
<Zenerek> brake time
<davascript_home> seems like you need to recompile your kernel or try passing acpi functions when installing
<glick> excuse me does anyone know where i can get the latest version of gtk-gnutella for dapper
<glick> the one supplied with dappre no longer works
<nalioth> glick: have you looked in backports?
<jrib> glick: doesn't the error message suggest what to do?
<glick> nalioth, where would i look for that
<davascript_home> uncomment backports in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daem> I would like to mount an Nforce raid that's partitioned as NTFS, can anyone point me in the right direction? (Ubuntu is installed on a different drive)
<davascript_home> glick:
<glick> jrib, yeah i did what the message told me but it still doent work
<davascript_home> glick: then update adept
<youkilldkenned1> !MOUNT
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<glick> ok
<jrib> glick: oh ok
<youkilldkenned1> Why won't my blank CDs mount properly?
<hyper-coo1> davascript_home: can you explain further what youe saying? im a linux noob
<davascript_home> youkilldkenned1: you need to use mount -o loopback
<arrenlex> youkilldkenned1: How do you mount a blank CD? There's no filesystem.
<davascript_home> read man page it will tel lyou how to use loopback
<davascript_home> oh yea blank
<arrenlex> davascript_home: How do you mount a blank CD? There's no filesystem.
<davascript_home> sorry i was thinking iso
<youkilldkenned1> Hmm
<davascript_home> you cant moutn a blank
<youkilldkenned1> Well, my computer isn't reading CDs from my drive
<Joshooa> which so file opens gaim?
<glick> hmm it says that gtk-gnutella is already at the latest version
<blind> I need some help sharing my wifi with my Playstation 2 via a crossover cable..
<jrib> glick: I don't believe there is a gtk-gnutella package in dapper backports.  Can you pastebin the full error you received?
<glick> jrib, where should i post it?
<jrib> !paste | glick
<ubotu> glick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nalioth> glick: then you'll have to compile from source
<hyper-coo1> dv8n11, can you explain what you mean or how to do that? you told me to recompile or boot without acpi.
<dv8n11> mmm compile
<dv8n11> well you would have to recomoile yoru kernel to add the acpi support
<real_aussie> Help, please? Apart from turning off the cable modem, how do I stop these messages chewing up my monthly bandwidth? "IP dns...", "IP c210..." and "arp who-has ..." More text at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10703/
<dv8n11> !kernel hyper-coo1
<glick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10705/
<glick> thats the error i get
<ghatak> hello Guys, Does Ubuntu Provide drivers for Intel Media Accelerator 3000 On board graphic cards ?
<Fossilet> HELLO>
<dv8n11> hyper-cool i am not sure how to do it in ubuntu
<edub> hi
<glick> how can i get a root shell?
<jrib> !root | glick
<ubotu> glick: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dv8n11> normally it involves entering the directory with your kernel source and running make menuconfig  and such you shoudl read about it
<jrib> glick: what does /home/dbunch/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet look like?
<shuffdog> can anyone troubleshoot wireless card problems under edgy eft?
<dv8n11> shuffdog: does ti show up on dmesg
<glick> cant i get a root shell so if i have to do a bunch of things as root i dont have to keep typing sudo?
<dv8n11> su
<jrib> glick: yes, I just told you how
<edub> could  anyone help with a couple questions???
<jrib> !ask | edub
<edub> regarding running a live cd
<ubotu> edub: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<edub> well when i set boot to cdrom first,
<jrib> !enter | edub
<ubotu> edub: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blind> Having some issues trying to start Firestarter firewall. It says "The device eth0 is not ready. Please check your network device settings and make sure your Internet connection is active" -- im trying to SHARE the connection through eth0.
<Fossilet> WHere is the run command item in the main menu?
<xtknight> Fossilet, you can press alt F2 for a run box
<Jaguar> jrib: Where do I get me one of those scripts? lol.
<thugren> Hey Does anyone have Ubuntu running with a Soundblaster X-Fi SoundCard
<thugren> ?
<dv8n11> blind do yo uhave 2 nics
<Fossilet> xtknight: I know, but what if I were a newbie ?
<edub> the cd boots to an extent, scans usb, and etc and then leaves me in DR-DOS    A:\
<xtknight> thugren, i dont think they have x-fi support yet
<jrib> ubotu: tell Jaguar about yourself
<xtknight> Fossilet, dont think there is a Run menu item
<real_aussie> glick: if doing more than one thing: "sudo bash" then "exit" after you're finished
<lgc> blind, nalioth, Scilab won't come off even with "aptitude purge scilab".
<blind> dv8n11: yes. one wireless, one wired. trying to share my internet with my PS2
<jrib> glick: sudo -i  is preferred to sudo bash
<dv8n11> you mean internet in on wired and out on wirelss
<nalioth> lgc: you may have to remove it by hand, but i'd be careful
<shuffdog> dv8n11:  i'll write down dmesg and try it when i boot back into ubuntu.  i suppose that lists whether the hardware is detected, yes?  because the card is detected in the 'networking' utility in the main menu, among the ethernet card and the modem
<blind> dv8n11: no. opposite.
<zero88> Ah HA! i am BACK! finally i have gotten my laptop back from gay ass geek squad for a broken screen.i was so bored waiting i had to go out and buy me a new kawasaki ninja
<Fossilet> xtknight: ......
<eXcAliBuR> oh guys
<Specialbuddy> how can I fix my xserver using a livecd?
<eXcAliBuR> i'm having the hardest time installing java
<lgc> nalioth, is there a dpkg option for that?
<dv8n11> shuffdog: trim dmesg with grep  ie dmesg | grep wlan
<Jaguar> jrib: Ooo, neat, time to do some reading.
<xtknight> Fossilet, what?
<dv8n11> shuffdog:
<Fossilet> hello! why rcconf does not list all the run command script in /etc/init.d?
<dv8n11> shuffdog: if it show up on the wirelss config then dmesg will show it '
<glick> k
<thugren> Damn.. I am want to install it for my main system but with out the support for that Soundblaster X-Fi? I am not up to waiting.. :( I must say The Ubuntu it works assome on my laptop.
<thugren> ;)
<Fossilet> e.g.: ntp-server
<Specialbuddy> how can I fix my xserver using a livecd?
<dac_> Hey guys. I installed Beryl yesterday and I just realized there was a new released. How can I check to see what release I'm currently using?
<Fossilet> xtknight: I think there should be a run command menu
<eXcAliBuR> need help installing java
<xtknight> Fossilet, ehh me too but there isn't at least in GNOME
<dv8n11> blind dont you have a router
<tovella> zero88: welcome home
<blind> dv8n11: I do, but it's upstairs.
<xtknight> dac_, how did you install beryl?  debian repository?
<Fossilet> is theer a rcconf substitution?
<OzzyBB> hello all
<rogue780_> I've installed edgy on my acer aspire 5100 and everything works except for wireless. I configured the wireless during setup, and I have even received an update notification...but ath0 isn't up. The Atheros wifi card is listed in the device manager, but I can't figure out how to get it working now that I've installed ubuntu. Can someone please help me?
<bruenig> !hi | OzzyBB
<ubotu> OzzyBB: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dac_> Knight, I think so.
<shuffdog> dv8n11:  one other thing, i'm not getting eth0 or the wlan0 or whatever, just the loopback.
<dac_> I'm not entirely sure. Someone walked me through.
<OzzyBB> Nice to see such a friendly room
<xtknight> dac_, check the version of the package.  `dpkg -s package-name-of-beryl`.  perhaps 'apt-cache search beryl' would point you towards the right package name
<rogue780_> hey ozzy
<dv8n11> shuffdog: you networkinghasnt started
<rogue780_> what is up yo
<OzzyBB> I-m trying ubuntu 6.06 in my Toshiba Tecra A6
<OzzyBB> I-m using the Live CD
<thugren> Well I should be  off later guys
<peter77> I've just uninstalled the satanic theme and the old ubuntu startup splash has gone, now all I see is that horrible gnome splash!
<xtknight> thugren, x-fi support is coming soon i believe
<OzzyBB> By the way, greetings from Peru, South America
<real_aussie> Is there anybody out there? Help, please? Apart from turning off the cable modem, how do I stop these messages chewing up my monthly bandwidth? "IP dns...", "IP c210..." and "arp who-has ..." More text at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10703/
<dac_> Ah, it looks like I have 1.9
<Fossilet> any one has the same problem with rcconf?
<peter77> is there a way to get this back?
<xtknight> peter77, gdm-setup ?
<xtknight> peter77, gdmsetup rather
<rogue780_> OzzyBB: how's the food down there? I've heard great things about peruvian food
<shuffdog> Ozzy:  tell them hola for us
<dac_> How would I go about upgrading to 2.0?
<OzzyBB> Rogue, you should come over and try our cebiche
<wilee85> I've installed edgy on my acer aspire 5100 and everything works except for wireless. I configured the wireless during setup, and I have even received an update notification...but ath0 isn't up. The Atheros wifi card is listed in the device manager, but I can't figure out how to get it working now that I've installed ubuntu. Can someone please help me?
<xtknight> dac_, 0.1.9999 and 0.2.0 respectively
<peter77> I've tried that
<xtknight> dac_, so actually not even 1.0 yet
<OzzyBB> Hey shuffdog, I will!
<peter77> selescted human theme, still the same
<Specialbuddy> how can I fix my xserver using a livecd?
<shuffdog> : )
<OzzyBB> I think I need some help here
<wilee85> OzzyBB: I will. (i was formerly rogue780)
<dac_> Oh, I'm sorry, that's what I meant.
<dac_> 0.1.9999
<voidmage> Specialbuddy: tried recovery mode and done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<xtknight> dac_, about upgrading, perhaps the repository has a new version.  when it does, it should appear in the periodic updates you will get through update manager (along with the security updates, etc).  to check immediately do 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<wilee85> join the club OzzyBB, I can't get wifi to work on my laptop
<dac_> Thanks
<OzzyBB> wilee, shuffdog, most everything is running fine... except it wont open my hard disk
<jrib> glick: hi, did you paste that file? I got disconnected
<xtknight> dac_, if you don't want to wait you will have to compile manually.  i would just wait unless there's something you need immediately that's in 0.20.0
<Specialbuddy> voidmage, no I haven't tried that
<dv8n11> i am just starting to use ubuntu how do you manage runlevels
<OzzyBB> Cant test wifi here
<Specialbuddy> I tried to do it in the regular one
<dv8n11> like boot and defautl
<tovella> OzzyBB: if you like ubuntu 6.06, just wait until 7.04 is released. i've been playing around with some alpha versions, and it's gonna be great.
<peter77> does anyone know how to get the old ubuntu startup splash working?
<dv8n11> add splash.xpm.gz to your /boot/grub
<OzzyBB> tovella, I hope its as great as it sounds
<wilee85> tovella: what do you think is the biggest advantage to 7.04 over the 6.x ?
<xtknight> dv8n11, i think he means gdm
<OzzyBB> But right now, I can not see the contents of my hard disk with my 6.06
<xtknight> dv8n11, about run levels isnt it in the rc things somewhere?
<dv8n11> then add the line splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz to grub.conf or menu.lst
<xtknight> more or less standard linux runlevel stuff..
<dac_> Oh wow, the update manager is amazing.
<dac_> I didn't know that took care of other programs, too.
<dv8n11> rc-update
<OzzyBB> and my guess is, if it cant read my hard disk, it probably wont install
<wastrel> "Ubunto"
<voidmage> wtf is a ubunto
<tovella> wilee85: there really are lots of them, but one of my favorites (for converts) is the migration assistant... to help migrate settings from windows to ubuntu.
<wastrel> hi voidimage
<xtknight> dac_, yup all the stuff you have repositories for (security, general apps, beryl or other third party apps).  'gksu update-manager' to use the GUI version, or it will appear periodically in the system tray
<shuffdog> dv8n11, if all i was getting was a loopback, would iwconfig or iwlist get me anywhere?
<dv8n11> iwconfig will show you your wlan
<wilee85> OzzyBB: what steps have you taken to view the contents of your hard drive? and what file system does your hard drive currently employ?
<dv8n11> if  your wired
<xtknight> dac_, so is beryl 0.2.0 in the repositories?
<OzzyBB> my laptop is less than six months old, its hard disk is a toshiba brand80 GB  SATA disk
<blind> dv8n11: any other ideas?
<wilee85> tovella: how stable would you say feisty is at its current release state?
<bruenig> !feisty | wilee85
<dac_> Ok, thanks.
<dac_> It's in the update manager thing.
<ubotu> wilee85: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<wilee85> bruenig: thanks...I know what feisty is. I'm asking about first hand experiences right now
<tovella> wilee85: i've already switched my server... nuf said?
<OzzyBB> wilee, i can see the icon for my hard disk at the File Browser window
<dv8n11> blind it seems you need to configure iptables correctly and pretty much turn you laptop into a router
<bruenig> wilee85, Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<shuffdog> dv8n11, i'm not wired now either (have a card though), so would it show me nothing?
<OzzyBB> But, when I double/click on it, it shows me an error message
<wilee85> tovella: indeed
<OzzyBB> rror: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<dv8n11> nah it shoudl show up shuffdog even if you not using it
<Qweenz> hay.............
<peter77> I've just uninstalled the satanic theme and the old ubuntu startup splash has gone, now!
<peter77> Is there a way to get the startup splash back?
<glick> jrib, yeah i got it working apparently gedit didnt save my changes from before
<glick> thanks
<jrib> glick: great
<wilee85> bruenig: right...um, tovella brought it up in a conversation, and we were finishing the topic. sorry to go a little offtopic but not really
<bruenig> peter77, if you uninstall the satanic theme, it replaces the old splash
<tovella> wilee85: i should mention that there still are some problems with sound and LTSP, but i've been loving it since alpa 3 (herd3).
<jrib> !usplash | peter77 , if that doesn't work
<ubotu> peter77 , if that doesn't work: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<peter77> I've uninstalled the satanic theme and it's not replaced the old splash
<Fracture> is there any way to make the name column in nautilus default to a wider width ?   every time I open nautilus I have to make it wider to read the names
<voidmage> peter77: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash?
<bruenig> peter77, it should have, I looked at the postrm script in the deb and it replaces everything
<wilee85> tovella: right on. I wonder if i'd have better luck with my wifi using feisty. I'll have to go burn the image I downloaded
<dv8n11> blind you might want to look into some routing docs.  i have tried to turn my server intoa router and it was a littel bit a pita
<peter77> I mean the splash after you log in, not during boot up!
<voidmage> oh, that
<voidmage> check in your something
<voidmage> i don't know where it is in GNOME
<eXcAliBuR> why must i be so stupid?
<tovella> wilee85: i'm totally convinced that April 19th (the release date) will be a great day.
<dv8n11> iptables can be tricky and very frustratiing at first  try #iptables
<wastrel> gnome it's configured in the gconf-editor
<wastrel> "gnome's registry"
<shuffdog> thanks dv8,  i'm outta here
<OzzyBB> tovella, wilee, anyone?
<aimee> i am having so much trouble installing java please help
<voidmage> april 19th WILL be a great day
<bruenig> aimee, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<tovella> wilee85: i can tell you that one problem i have is network manager (on feisty) doesn't allow for multiple concurrent network connections.
<wastrel> peter77:  http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8   question 8
<dv8n11> np shuffdog you should look into why your eth0 isnt starting
<real_aussie> Anyone? Is there a TCP-IP chat room that I can get help for interpreting a tcpdump?
<wilee85> OzzyBB: ubuntu should probably install. I'd give it a go, but I'd recommend 6.10
<dv8n11> #networking
<eXcAliBuR> 30 mins ago <eXcAliBuR> i'm having the hardest time installing java
<real_aussie> dv8n11: ta.
<wilee85> tovella: thanks, fortunately I only need one
<eXcAliBuR> >:(
<OzzyBB> eehhh....... I dont have a fast connection where I am
<shuffdog> i bet you i don't even have the eth0 card in
<shuffdog> i think i replaced it with the wlan0
<dv8n11> you should start both
<wastrel> peter77:  default seems to be splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<robbie_crash> what do I need to change this to so that files get copied to /media/tempo instead of /media/tempo/var: $ sudo cp /var -r  /media/tempo
<OzzyBB> Until next month, when I get back home from my work site camp
<dv8n11> well configure both correctly and they have to use differnet subnets
<aimee> i tried in both add/remove and in synaptic both say it is missing a piece
<peter77> thanx wastrel
<VeganChick> Hi guys. Can someone help me set my resolution for my MacBook?
<blind> !fixres > VeganChick
<aimee> i went to sunjava and downloaded the missing part but cant get it installed
<glick> damn why is gtk-gnutella so crappy to compile it asks me all these questions why cant it have a decent auto config script
<shuffdog> i'm gonna go reboot and play around
<sudhir> i am new to linux i have installed MEPIS.I want to know is it good for newbies
<shuffdog> adios
<tovella> wilee85: yeah, that's something that's usually only required for routers.
<OzzyBB> see ya shuffdog
<Lam_> is win2k the best environment for wine to emulate in? why not win2003?
<Dacvak> Hi there. I have an Audigy 2 sound card. I was wondering how I could get that to work in Ubuntu.
<tovella> wilee85: i found a work-around, though.
<blind> sudhir: if you installed MEPIS, why are you in #ubuntu ?
<shuffdog> peace
<userund> glick, you could use frostwire, it connects to the gnutella network
<voidmage> because everyone knows MEPIS means "my EPISbuntu"
<glick> hmm frostwire?
<userund> glick, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28FrostWire.29
<robbie_crash> Dacvak, what doesn't work about it?
<sudhir> Because i want to know from you guys is ubantu better than mepis.I
<sudhir> for new users
<dv8n11> ubuntu is great for new linux users
<wilee85> I'm using edgy and I just installed it on my laptop with an atheros wifi card. when I try to bring up the network I get an ath0 no such device error, but it detected it during the install. does anyone have any ideas?
<blind> I like it better?
<Dacvak> It's just not functioning. I don't have sound. I never installed drivers or anything.
<glick> frostwire is not available in the repos?
<OzzyBB> so, who can tell me about this hard disk issue_
<r4nge> are the getty ttys just if you are sitting at the actual console?
<aimee> oh well i guess i can always go back to windows
<tovella> OzzyBB: i agree... 6.10 would be my choice.
<dv8n11> <--uses a lot of flavors of linux and ubuntu is the easiest
<userund> glick, I think it's in some unofficial repos but it works just fine, I've tried it
<VeganChick> blind: thanks, that worked!
<blind> VeganChick: no problem at all.
<robbie_crash> Dacvak, When I installed it was working straight out of the box so to speak, did it work with the live cd?
<OzzyBB> tovella, i dont have bandwidth to donwload another ubuntu iso image
<Dacvak> I don't believe so.
<tovella> OzzyBB: i see...
<aimee> please help my java will not install
<userund> glick, I was thinking about amule when I said it's in the repos up there.  but frostwire is as simple as apt-getting to install
<robbie_crash> Do you have the volume icon by your system clock?
<wilee85> aimee: go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<tovella> OzzyBB: ubuntu will send you a brand new cd.
<robbie_crash> !java
<xtknight> !java|aimee
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> aimee: please see above
<OzzyBB> tovella, i had a previous ubuntu cd
<OzzyBB> it takes about two months to arrive
<glick> userund, so frostwire is in the repos?
<tovella> OzzyBB: yes, it does take a while.
<blind> Why did ubotu say "please see above" ? :O
<aimee> ubotu: i am really new at this i dont know what a multiverse is
<userund> blind, because ubotu is so smart
<xtknight> blind, robbie_crash typed !java, i typed !java and redirected it to a specific user.  he did not want to repeat the message
<dv8n11> ubotu is not smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robbie_crash> what do I need to change this to so that files get copied to /media/tempo instead of /media/tempo/var: $ sudo cp /var -r  /media/tempo
<OzzyBB> what i would like is to be able to install this CD i just burned
<dv8n11> wow
<blind> Ah, I missed that
<userund> glick, not anymore apparently, but you can still get a deb for it and install it smoothly (and later remove it with apt if you don't like it)
<pier> hi, I need help with my laptop's xserver it is failing to start and I can't make the reconfiguration work
<wilee85> OzzyBB: you can purchase an ubuntu cd through amazon.com
<mojo> sethk: are you still about?
<xtknight> robbie_crash, sudo cp /var/* -r /media/tempo  ?
<userund> yes ubotu is smart.
<sethk> mojo, yes, but I haven't been able to get the vpn to connect
<wilee85> I'm using edgy and I just installed it on my laptop with an atheros wifi card. when I try to bring up the network I get an ath0 no such device error, but it detected it during the install. does anyone have any ideas?
<userund> it's a well written bot.
<OzzyBB> I can...... but im at a mining camp, five hours away from the nearest city
<OzzyBB> hello secret engineer
<OzzyBB> Greetings from a fellow engineer from Peru
<glick> userund, why was it taken out?
<dv8n11> robbie_crash: why doesnt that copy file to /media/tempo
<dv8n11> it shoudl
<mojo> oh, np then.  i did more testing.  i downloaded pumpkin tftp pkg on windows box on the 192.168 lan and it works from there... but no joy on the 10.1.1 lan... however i only have the one device on that link.  i'll probably play with it some more or try atftpd if i get no further
<dv8n11> maybe try cp -r /var/* /media/tempo/var
<tovella> OzzyBB: you can install it from the CD... getting the updates without a fast internet connection....well, that's another story.
<Dekkard> wilee85,  have you tried en0?
<tbuss> want to check if hardware is compatible with linux. geforce 6280, sb audigy 2 es, hauppauge pvr 150, mn-700 microsoft wireless router
<userund> glick, I don't know, what does it matter?  it's not malicious.  there was an outdated version.
<OzzyBB> ill give it a try
<dv8n11> tbuss yes to all but i  am not sure about your wireless
<sethk> mojo, if practical, sniff the packets on the working network and find out where the streams diverge
<xtknight> tbuss, geforce: yes, audigy: yes.  not sure about PVR150, not sure about router
<dv8n11> oh its a router so dotn worry aobout it
<robbie_crash> xtknight, Thanks
<dv8n11> yes to the pvr 150
<mojo> sethk: good idea
<KyleCardoza> Does anyone know if upgrading from 32-bit Edgy to 64-bit Feisty will cause any breakage?
<dv8n11> i know guys who use them in mythtv boxes
<robbie_crash> dv8n11, it copies everything in /var/ to /media/tempo/var instead of just to /media/tempo
<tbuss> dv8n11 are saying that my royter might not work? I've heard of wine could this be a possibility?
<pier> can some one give me some hints on what needs to be done to make the xserver work? the problem was that I had dapper installed and upgraded to edgy using apt-get and didn't overwrite the xconf file and now I can't make it work reconfiguring it... any ideas?
<wastrel> feisty on #ubuntu+1 and yes
<userund> !x | pier
<ubotu> pier: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dv8n11> robbie_crash: try cp -r /var/* /media/tempo
<tbuss> xtknight any suggestions on linux friendly routers?
<wastrel> pier:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  maybe
<dv8n11> all of em are tbuss
<xtknight> tbuss, actually any router should work..it's the wireless adapter u should be worried about
<robbie_crash> cp /var/* -r /media/tempo worked
<dv8n11> yessir
<mojo> tbuss: i have an audigy 2 zs working but not every part of it, the nvidia gfx cards generally work but not sure on your model, happauge pvr150 probably will, is popular i think with mythtv and freevo folks - those projects have hardware compatibility pages iirc
<wastrel> pier:  did you have ati or nvidia drivers before you upgraded, you may need to install them to get X running
<dv8n11> robbie_crash: hang out in #bash to learn some cool stuff
<robbie_crash> thanks
<eXcAliBuR> any easy way to get and install apache ant ?
<tbuss> mojo I was worried how I might get the eax console and such to work
<tovella> KyleCardoza: i've heard of some problems with some of the plugins on 64 bit cpu.  i don't have one to test.
<mojo> tbuss: the wireless router should unless it is nonstandard somehow
<peter77> wastrel I can't find ubuntu-splash.png
<xtknight> tbuss, afaik there is no EAX console for the audigy in linux.  you might be able to enable environmental effects, not sure
<mojo> tbuss: no joy on eax (enhanced audio effects)
<tbuss> mojo i believe it is standard; just old
<superkirbyartist> Is there a way that I can change partition sizes without a LiveCD?
<xtknight> !gparted | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dv8n11> parted gparted or qtparted
<VeganChick> What do I do if I get this error: "E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<rbil> tbuss: do u configure the router using a web browser?
<tovella> KyleCardoza: 32 bit works fine on the 64 bit machine, though, right?
<tbuss> mojo is is still possible to benefit from all the cardss capabilities in linux?
<tbuss> rbil yes
<mojo> tbuss: the chips in the audigy 2 are reasonably well supported, but you won't get the sofware side that creative offers the windows folks, like eax or cmss
<blanky> hey guys my videos aren't being embedded into web pages, like trailers for example, instead, it spawns an instance of totem. What do I have to do to make them embedded?
<rbil> tbuss: then it shouldn't be a prob with Linux
<Dacvak> How do I get Ubuntu to use my Audigy 2 as my main sound output as opposed to my motherboard?
<aimee> ubotu:  i went to the site you named and it tells me i need  j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip j2sdk-1_4_0-doc-ja.zip j2sdk-1_4_2-doc-ja.zip
<wilee85> Dekkard: no I haven't. I'm still confused as to why it would detect ath0 in the install, let me configure it, and also be active long enough to give me an update notification with 100+ upgrades, but not work
<blind> aimee: ubotu is a bot.
<Jaguar> Hehe.
<superkirbyartist> xtknight, what I am trying to do is to change a partition's size (mountpoint is /), take some of its space for swap.
<aimee> ubotu:  went to sun java and cant find it anywhere
<tbuss> mojo okay that was what i needed to know, thank you
<xtknight> superkirbyartist, you will have to do it outside of linux if your root is that /
<VeganChick> aimee: ubotu will not respond
<dv8n11> aimee: ubotu isnt a person
<aimee> lol well then can someone please help me
<Jaguar> aimee: ubotu is a bot, it won't actually answer your questions.
<jewbilee> how do i find out what harddrive/partition my install is on?
<arides1> i can't get my computer to take a static IP address, even though i defined the IP to use in the configuration files
<wilee85> Dekkard: en0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<superkirbyartist> xtknight, then use livecd?
<arides1> anyone?
<dv8n11> mount
<blanky> anyone?!
<blanky> anyone?!
<xtknight> that's for the next version of uboto ;p
<blanky> hey guys my videos aren't being embedded into web pages, like trailers for example, instead, it spawns an instance of totem. What do I have to do to make them embedded?
<mojo> tbuss: i have even had the remote working, though it took a lot of serious mojo.. you have to echo an init string out the midi channel that causes the ir controller to start up, then you listen on midi in for the ir events
<rbil> superkirbyartist: u can create a swapfile so that you don't need to increase the swap partition. that's another option
<userund> !patience | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xtknight> superkirbyartist, yes Gparted LiveCD
<blanky> I know about patience but today everything's going by too fast, it's not a matter of waiting but making myself heard haha
<superkirbyartist> rbil and xtknight, I'll go with the livecd.  Thanks for your time.
<mojo> tbuss: but of course i have the external 'livedrive' thingy that comes with the 2 Zs platinum pro
<xtknight> rbil, eh how do you make a swapfile?
<dv8n11> arides1: what happesn when you config static ip
<Daem> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<VeganChick> is there an alternative command to "sudo apt-get update" ?
<iambt21> hello
<tweety> hey folks ! is it normal that in feisty SSHD segfault at 0 rip 0 on start-up ? i just did an apt-get update apt-get upgrade with be.archive.ubuntu.com for the amd64 dist
<Daem> Who manages ubotu?
<arides1> dv8n11: nothing -- it takes a dynamic ip. i set it in the config files, restart, ifconfig says it takes the static but my router says otherwise
<dv8n11> VeganChick: you could make and alis in ~/.bashrc
<xtknight> VeganChick, it sounds like your sources.list is messed up.  can you pastebin it?
<iambt21> can i install .exe files on ubuntu?
<xtknight> !wine | iambt21
<arides1> iambt21: no
<blanky> !wine | iambt21
<ubotu> iambt21: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<userund> iambt21, no.
<rbil> xtknight: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
* blanky slaps xtknight 
<tbuss> mojo right i have the external module for input and output, as far as what you said earlier; newbie here, i think some of that might be over my head
<mojo> blanky if i knew i'd tell you but i use the mplayer plugin with ffox
<OzzyBB> just in case any of you wonder.... I'm installing now...... wish me success!!!
<iambt21> dang
<blanky> mojo: then it's the mplayer plugin, haha
<dv8n11> arides1:  you are stting up you netmask and gatewaya and dns right
<aimee> i have no idea what to do with this stupid thing someone please help
<calc> what key on the keyboard is <super> on a US keyboard?
<Madpilot> Daem, one of the senior IRC ops does - why?
<xtknight> rbil, ah neat never knew
<JohnPhys> VeganChick:  Well, you can run sudo aptitude update.......but I don't hink that's what you're asking.  You can run synaptic (with sudo), which gives you a gui for package management
<SubMOA> how do you install binaries as an update?
<arides1> dv8n11: probably, since i can connect to the internet as normal. i need a static ip to forward ports
<rbil> xtknight: it'll work in conjunction with the swap partition
<tbuss> rbil i might have mislead you you. i connect to the router using software bundled with device
<xtknight> SubMOA, what do you mean?
<mojo> blanky: shoot, let me see if i can remember..
<SubMOA> it's for googleearth... I downloaded it (the upgrade, in binary) now what?
<blanky> mojo: I already have the mplayer plugin installed :'(
<xtknight> tweety, #ubuntu+1 for feisty.  segfaults are not normal, no
<blanky> mojo: thanks for the trying to help though
<mojo> tbuss: well you can get the audio working with little trouble
<tweety> xtknight: thanks
<rbil> tbuss: I have no experience with MickeyMouse routers, but figured there's always a possibility they'd come up with some backasswards way of doing things
<VeganChick> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10706/
<mojo> blanky: sry don't think i was much help
<aimee> can someone please tell me where my multiverse repository is and how to enable it
<xtknight> VeganChick, we need your sources.list file
<blanky> mojo: it's alright, at least you tried :(
<tbuss> rbil okay, thanks for your help rbil
<Madpilot> ubotu, repos | aimee
<tovella> SubMOA: how did you install it the last time?
<mojo> blanky: you say the media tries to all load external to ffox?
<ubotu> aimee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<VeganChick> JohnPhys: that's the command I was thinking of, thanks. but it makes no difference in this case...
<SubMOA> it was from Synaptic
<aimee> thank you whoever
<rbil> tbuss: of course if u have another Windoze box or dualboot you'll be able to deal with the router should that become necessary
<Jenny-> hi, when i try to start ubuntu live-cd from my new pc it give me errors as: [17179572.924000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:02:00,0 (idem for region 1,2 and 3) and PCI: Error while updating region 0000:02:00.0/0 (+ region *.0/2). What i need to change please ?
<tbuss> mojo would it be easy to configure settings ie 5.1 and such
<blanky> mojo: yeah like trailers from apple.com/trailers loads up in totem (external app) instead of being embedded in the page
<VeganChick> xtknight: ohh, I was wondering why you'd want the terminal output...just a sec.
<JohnPhys> VeganChick: can you post your sources.list?
* delire wonders who the businessman pictured on http://ubuntu.com is.
<iambt21> anyone willing to help me decide if ubuntu is for me?
<xtknight> Jenny-, do you have a core 2 duo cpu?
<xtknight> iambt21, sure
<linxeh> iambt21: run the live cd ?
<tovella> SubMOA: in that case, the easiest way would be to wait for the update to hit the repositories.
<AsusM2N-MX> how can i change the colour of my window title bar?
<Jenny-> xtknight yes
<xtknight> AsusM2N-MX, use a metacity theme
<tbuss> i would like to make a clean break all together o all machines (maybe I should find a different router as well)
<SubMOA> tovella... ok... that should be all automatic, right?
<xtknight> Jenny-, a motherboard with a JMicron controller?
<SubMOA> tovella, thanks
<Jenny-> xtknight yep
<AsusM2N-MX> xtknight: where can i get a dark brown metacity theme?
<xtknight> Jenny-, heh sorry to hear.  so do i.  it's a known issue, jmicron is very buggy.  i recommend a separate PCI-IDE controller such as Promise
<xtknight> AsusM2N-MX, www.gnome-look.org
<glick> damn i cant get frost wire working
<mojo> tbuss: yeah you can set the volumes of all the channels... but there is no fancy 'positioning' setup because creative labs doesn't bother with linux drivers themselves.  the chip is supported, emu10k1, though
<glick> it keeps complaining about not being able to find java exec
<glick> even though its installed
<glick> the java gre
<Smotang> Hello all, I have a querie. I have a couple of DVD's that come up with I/O errors when i try do copy stuff from them or read from them. I know there is a way to retrieve the data in windows using a program called diskroller but it costs $30 USD to register it and use it. Is there a free way via linux of retrieving the data?
<linxeh> glick: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<iambt21> xtnight can we talk in pm?
<xtknight> AsusM2N-MX, something like this maybe http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/iCrystal+Metacity?content=50253
<sarixe> !dvd
<blanky> hey guys my videos aren't being embedded into web pages, like trailers for example, instead, it spawns an instance of totem. What do I have to do to make them embedded?
<xtknight> iambt21, let's talk here so everyone can leanr something
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<iambt21> ok
<VeganChick> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10707/
<OzzyBB> ubotu, sata????
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata???? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mojo> blanky: there is a ffox plugin that lets you direct diff. media types to diff. players... MediaPlayerConnectivity... you don't happen to have that add-on do you?
<OzzyBB> ubotu, sata
<tbuss> mojo one more thing, I can still record guitar and mix correct?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tovella> SubMOA: yes, when the developers get the latest googlearth working correctly with all the other programs, it will get merged into the repositories.  then when you do an update, it will be one of the programs included in the list.
<blanky> mojo: not sure what you mean heh
<iambt21> i am going to reformat my cpu.  i use alot of .exe's i was going to get vista, but i dont think my CPU is good enough for it
<xtknight> VeganChick, remove line 33 from that file.  it does not belong there.  save and 'sudo apt-get update' again you should be good
<Madpilot> OzzyBB, ubotu is a bot - and Ubuntu should install just fine on SATA drives, if that's what you're wondering.
<iambt21> so i wanted more than xp pro
<Zambezis> I found a really odd thing in my firewall. Can someone check: http://pastebin.ca/398296
<arides1> iambt21: xp pro > ubuntu for you
<JohnPhys> VeganChick: I think you just need to remove line 33 ("universe")
<SubMOA> tovella, rgr, thanks... although come to think of it, i think I got it from automatix, not Synpatic... thank you, though
<iambt21> i see
<arides1> iambt21: using ubuntu will end in tears for you
<iambt21> i have a few computers
<OzzyBB> Madpilot, thanks for the advice
<Madpilot> iambt21, a lot of .exes of what? They're just programs...
<VeganChick> thanks guys!
<mojo> blanky: i thought maybe if you went add-on happy you might have installed the ffox add-in that makes it load media in external programs
<tovella> SubMOA: that's a totally different scenario.
<Smotang> Hello all, I have a querie. I have a couple of DVD's that come up with I/O errors when i try do copy stuff from them or read from them. I know there is a way to retrieve the data in windows using a program called diskroller but it costs $30 USD to register it and use it. Is there a free way via linux of retrieving the data?
<arides1> iambt21: pick one that you wont be afraid to FUBAR and install ubuntu on it to see what i mean
<xtknight> iambt21, what do you use your PC for, mainly?
<iambt21> yes, poker sites.
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  does she need "universe" on line 32?
<iambt21> i play poker for a living
<mojo> tbuss: probably so
<SubMOA> tovella, how so?  isn't it similar?
<glick> thanks linxeh
<OzzyBB> I'm having a bit of trouble right now, trying to install ubuntu in my Toshiba laptop
<glick> wow thats super unintuitive
<xtknight> JohnPhys, i dont know, it doesnt belong on 33 tho
<Jisao> Did Ubuntu.com change in the last few days?  It seems very different.
<linxeh> glick: yeah - i think the java packages should run that in their post install automatically
<xtknight> JohnPhys, looks like universe is already on line 29
<bruenig> Jisao, yes it did
<Madpilot> Jisao, yes
<iambt21> xtnight i use it for poker, i also use another program poker tracker to record all my poker hand histories. i also use itunes and bittorrent
<Dacvak> What's the Ubuntu Beryl channel called?
<iambt21> i use dragon a speech program
<tovella> SubMOA: not similar at all. automatix uses it's own scripts to install programs, many of which are not part of the ubuntu repositories.
<Jisao> Oh.
<iambt21> so what do you think
<blanky> mojo: no, I DONT want to load media in external applications, I want them to be embedded int he pages
<rbil> Dacvak: ubuntu-effects
<Daem> Madpilot, I was gonna suggest they put something about "dmraid" in the !mount template for RAID mounting
<SubMOA> tovella, so that can be read "bad"
<xtknight> iambt21, i'm afraid it's not for you.  sounds like proprietary programs to me, but i can't say for sure
<tbuss> mojo okay, i just wanted to see if I would be able to everything on ubuntu as I can do now, some things are more important than others. I'm going to look around for some info, I appreciate your help
<iambt21> i might try that arides
<delire> xtknight: you might want to ask if Jenny- knows what a PCI-IDE controller is. it's far from common knowledge.
<Jisao> I guess I'll have to get used to it.  Tx
<linxeh> iambt21: try the live CD. see if you like it  - there may be linux alternatives to your programs, there may not be
<JohnPhys> xtknight: aha, she may want it on line 30, in case she ever checks out source code
<mojo> blanky: i realize that... it just came to mind because it gives you the effect (symptom) you describe.  but if you don't know what it is you probably didn't install it then so it's not your culprit
<xtknight> delire, alright :)  i figured he/she would ask
<tovella> Jisao: yeah i was just looking at the site, and noticed a much improved picture.
<delire> xtknight: pretty obscure ;)
<iambt21> what is hte live CD, i just burned the ubuntu 6.10 64bit amd version onto cd
<mojo> tbuss: you can always dual-boot until you are comfortable with linux
<Madpilot> Daem, thanks, I'll suggest it to some of the ops that know more about RAID than I do.
<xtknight> Jenny-, so do you use an IDE drives?
<Madpilot> iambt21, livecd = the desktop CD, which is probably what you burned?
<iambt21> yes
<linxeh> iambt21: that will work as a live cd - just boot it and start playing around with it - you can use it as a proper linux distribution without hvaing to install anything
<tovella> SubMOA: i've used automatix successfully, and UNsucessfully.  ubuntu does NOT recommend using it.
<blanky> mojo: oh I get what you mean now, nah dont got that, dont worry I'm getting help in mozilla irc channel
<Jenny-> xtknight it's meaning that i must change my motherboard because foxconn dual core isn't good? and it's impossible to run linux on that ?
<iambt21> so what is hte main point of ubuntu
<Jisao> Well, tovella, the pictures might be crisp, but the site now have the crowded look of the forums :-(
<Daem> Madpilot, yeah, it'd be helpful, I spent a few hours trying to figure it out myself and all I got from the channel was the !mount thing over and over again :)
<superkirbyartist> Come to think of it, I'll need a swap file for my laptop.
<rbil> iambt21: u might want to consider installing the 32-bit version. there are certain plugins and apps that don't work on 64-bit version
<vox754> iambt21, use the 32-bit even if you have AMD64. The 64 bit don't support a few things and some programs might not work.
<mojo> tbuss: i'd say the hardware works, just no 'polish' on the software side with the creative stuff.. they have a lot of polished drivers and support programs on windows
<xtknight> Jenny-, what motherboard do you have?
<orangey> Hey all!
<iambt21> oh k.. i think i will do that instead.
<iambt21> it will save alot of hassle?
<iambt21> to get hte 32 bit one instead
<mojo> blanky: glad to hear it.. i was not sure what could be wrong
<SubMOA> tovella, darn... ok, well I'll mess around with it a bit.  thank you for your time!
<xtknight> Jenny-, i am using a Core 2 Duo right now with Ubuntu Linux.
<orangey> Quick question.. Where is the CVS / SVN / whatnot for ubuntu?
<mojo> blanky: good luck
<xtknight> !info subversion | Orange1
<ubotu> orange1: subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me make a swap file, please^
<orangey> So, how can I track all the changes to a package?
<Jenny-> xtknight foxconn P9657AA
<tovella> Jisao: i have to look at it more closely when i get a chance.
<xtknight> orangey, sorry mis-spelled your name.  look above for package names "subversion" and "cvs"
<OzzyBB> !info sata
<ubotu> Package sata does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<linxeh> iambt21: I switched from Windows XP and windows 2000 to ubuntu about 2 months ago (I used to use linux alongside Windows for a long time before that). For the things I want to do, Linux is far better than Windows, and Ubuntu seems like the best distribution for me
<orangey> xtknight: right.
<orangey> xtknight: I'm wondering about Ubuntu's, not the general concept
<tovella> SubMOA: no problem, you're welcome.
<xtknight> Jenny-, lots of core 2 duo motherboards have JMicron controllers.  do you use IDE drives though?
<iambt21> well. waht do you want to do with linux?
<Smotang> Hello all, I have a querie. I have a couple of DVD's that come up with I/O errors when i try do copy stuff from them or read from them. I know there is a way to retrieve the data in windows using a program called diskroller but it costs $30 USD to register it and use it. Is there a free way via linux of retrieving the data?
<jrib> orangey: launchpad.net
<Led-Hed> I'm trying to enable root access to my MySQL server,  I ran this, but it has no effect.  GRANT ALL ON *.* TO root@'10.0.1.%' IDENTIFIED BY 'MyPassword';  But I still cant connect to the DB from a computer on 10.0.1.x
<linxeh> iambt21: however, I don't have a need to use dictation software, and the games I want to play run under Cedega/WINE
<iambt21> what are the main things that peopel do with linux, specifically you
<v1nce> is Ubuntu compatible with a core2duo dell insprion or xps?
<superkirbyartist> !swapfile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapfile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !vorbis-tools
<ubotu> vorbis-tools: several Ogg Vorbis tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-5 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 728 kB
<sethk> v1nce, generally.  power save is questionable
<orangey> jrib: OK.. I'm there, and can't track it. It says general things, but it seems that only  when the maintainer makes a fixed change do I see it.
<sethk> v1nce, so is hibernate
<glick> yeah frostwire blows
<iambt21> ya , but i have multiple comptuers so im figuring i can put it on one of them. i just want ot know why it's pros and cons basically
<xtknight> v1nce, probably although core 2 duo desktop motherboards are questionable
<aroman> hello
<superkirbyartist> Ogg Vorbis is open source?
<iambt21> i know the cons are it has compatibility issues it seems, i just dont know the cons
<aroman> should SD cards work on feisty?
<blind> yes
<cables> superkirbyartist, very :)
<Tb0n3> I've got the cpu scaling applet, but how do I scale?
<mojo> superkirbyartist: see xiph.org i think... yes
<xtknight> v1nce, if it uses a newer Marvell ethernet/PATA or JMicron controller it will not work with Edgy
<Jenny-> xtknight i use ide for dvd but sata for hdd
<Vorian> aroman, yes mine works fine
<DeL3e7> crud i killed thunderbird
<linxeh> iambt21: I mainly do software development (enterprise java, c++), and write latex documents, as well as web browsing, skype, msn messenger, IRC, email, newsgroups, etc
<v1nce> xtknight: questionable???
<superkirbyartist> xtknight can you help me make swapfile please?
<linxeh> iambt21: it doesnt have compatibility problems at all
<orangey> jrib: For example, in a bug I contributed to in launchpad, Ben collins said that he committed a fix. But I don't see where.
<lxuser_> how can I configure X from the command line
<vox754> iambt21, 32 bit is ideal for desktop users; 64 bit are for servers which use a lot of memory and might not even use screen displays. Linux is great to learn about programming stuff.
<aroman> I have an SD controller with the TI chip, the tifm_core kernel module... dmesg says: "tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:3" when I plug the card in, but it doesn't create a block device for it. any ideas?
<linxeh> iambt21: you can't use a lot of windows software on it, but you can't use Ford parts on a GM car either....
<tonyyarusso> orangey: probably to the new version (development)
<lxuser_> changed monitor and now dont have image
<kyle___> Hi, why doesn't capslock work at the command line?
<xtknight> Jenny-, ok, same here.  i recommend getting a card like this for Linux. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816102027
<rbil> iambt21: if you're into games, then most require Windoze. there are alot of Windoze apps and hardware that run successfully in a vmplayer vm that has xp or w2k loaded
<orangey> tonyyarusso: I don't understand.
<tovella> aroman: not only on feisty, but on feisty through an LTSP server... it's beautiful, man.
<DeL3e7> i did a sudo mozilla-thunderbird cause i thought it would let me the open file extensions options <open filetype with> but lo an behold it like earased my thunderbird email setup
<iambt21> what do you mean by a vm player?
<JohnPhys> lxuser_: you can try sudo dpkg -reconfiguer xserver-xorg
<xtknight> superkirbyartist, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Dacvak> How do I check to see if I'm currently running the latest Beryl? Is there an "About" somewhere that I'm not seeing?
<Jenny-> k thx xtknight
<aroman> I have the tifm_7xx1, sdhci, mmc_core and tifm_core modules loaded
<Tb0n3> when I try to left click on cpu scaling it freezes the applet
<lxuser_> cant remember the commad to changer xorg configuration
<v1nce> i will be purchasing a laptop next month - any recommendations that will work nicely with UBUNTU?
<xtknight> Jenny-, i recommend disabling JMicron controller in BIOS if possible.  that's what i did.  other than that, my core 2 duo works fine
<mojo> superkirbyartist: vorbis, flac, theora, ogg container, speex, and more at http://www.xiph.org/  go read up on their mission, they are cool.
<pianoboy3333> What's the best type of wav file, for instance, what's the difference between 16 bit pcm, and 32 bit float?
<rbil> iambt21: http://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<DeL3e7> whats wierd is the .thunderbird files are still there but thunderbird opens like it does from a fresh ijnstall
<xtknight> Jenny-, do you have any network problems with that motherboard?
<DeL3e7> all my saved stuff is gone
<JohnPhys> lxuser_: you can try sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<guidex> hey all
<xtknight> pianoboy3333, 32bit float can store more accurate waveforms afaik
<iambt21> how do i make it say the persons name when i reply to them?
<jrib> orangey: it was probably comitted to feisty's repos
<lxuser_> thanks JohnPhys
<pianoboy3333> xtknight: ok...
<JohnPhys> lxuser_: ...there might need to be two dashes in front of the reconfigure
<tonyyarusso> orangey: By general policy, bugfix changes don't go into already released versions.  Big stuff can, and security fixes do, but most new stuff will simply be put in the current development version for the next release (currently Feisty).
<xtknight> pianoboy3333, but you'll probably want to ask an audio forum about that, this isn't realy the place
<jrib> !tab | iambt21
<ubotu> iambt21: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<orangey> jrib: It doesn't seem to be.
<linxeh> iambt21: type their name in
<jbelli1> I didn't have a desktop install CD handy so I installed the server version.  Is there an easy way to switch it to the desktop personality now that it's installed?
<MTecknology> Well, I'm going to try to switch my server from Windows to Ubuntu 6.06
<iambt21> linxeh: whats up
<mojo> iambt21: depends on your irc client.  in xchat i type the first part of your name and press tab
<jrib> orangey: maybe #ubuntu-motu will know more, I'm interested too :)
<orangey> jrib: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/75398
<aroman> anyone?
<tovella> pianoboy3333: perhaps another channel (more music or sound oriented) could better answer this question.
<delire> Jenny-: the problem you have is pretty rare and fairly unfixable unfortunately. the hardware manufacturers keep a closed shop so developing for it is guesswork..
<Jenny-> xtknight okay but what is JMicron controller job ?
<v1nce> laptop compatibility anyone?
<linxeh> iambt21: well, I'm battling with the JBoss embedded ejb3 container at the moment - you ? :)
<xtknight> Jenny-, it is the IDE controller that supports your DVD drive right now
<pianoboy3333> tovella: xtknight: do any of you know a better channel?
<orangey> jrib: In that example, the newest version is from 14 March, but Ben only did it on 16 I think.
<tonyyarusso> v1nce: Thinkpads are nice
<xtknight> Jenny-, you would instead plug your DVD drive into the Promise PCI controller i linkde.
<delire> tonyyarusso: agreed.
<xtknight> Jenny-, linked*
<xtknight> pianoboy3333, #music ? #sound ?  #audio?   i dont know, try em
<sethk> v1nce, I've had good results with thinkpad, and with fujitsu.  dell, results are mixed
<tonyyarusso> v1nce: also, system76.com looks pretty good and I've heard good reviews, but don't own one personally (yet).
<iambt21> can i put ubuntu and xp pro on my cpu?  i only have 1 hard drive however
<tovella> aroman: what version of ubuntu? all the updates installed?
<tonyyarusso> v1nce: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport > Machines > Laptops
<guidex> whats the best linux movie/audio player? (so far mplayer and xmms works best, but in windows i prefer something like winamp, is there something like winamp?)
<Jenny-> ok i see xtknight so if i set JMicron controler to OFF ... my live cd will not start .... it's ?
<rbil> iambt21: yes, but install xp first
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | iambt21
<ubotu> iambt21: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<linxeh> iambt21: your CPU is a processor, you can't install software on it. you can install software on the hard drive though, and you can install ubuntu and XP side by side
<Cannoli> hiya
<JohnPhys> v1nce: I put edgy on a buddy's core2duo gateway with intel chipsets (graphics and wireless), all works great
<tonyyarusso> !players | guidex
<ubotu> guidex: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<fabiano> I want help to install my hp printer
<tovella> Cannoli: wzup, dude.
<linxeh> iambt21: generally one installs XP first in one partition (eg up to half the drive space) and installs Linux afterwards
<Cannoli> ubuntu is a form of linux right>
<Cannoli> ?
<linxeh> Cannoli: yes - it is a linux distribution
<iambt21> ok im going to try that
<Cannoli> ah ic
<v1nce> cannoli, yes based on debian
<tovella> Cannoli: it's a "distribution" of linux.
<aroman> tovella: running fiesty.. updated today
<iambt21> i am not a programmer of any sort, is this a mistake for installing it and using it?
<glick> how easy is it to go from dapper to fiesty
<dv8n11_> konverstaion sucks in ubuntu
<xtknight> Jenny-, you will just have to wait until you get an external PCI IDE controller
<jewbilee> My version of beryl is for some reason not letting me see my desktop, its just a black screen.  I can see all of my running programs and gnomes two bars but i cant see icons or anything.  #ubuntu-effects is dead so I cam here
<glick> is it going to screw my system up?
<Cannoli> so can i have ubuntu on one hd and windows on the other and use both of them?
<xtknight> Jenny-, or you can boot off a usb drive or something like I did.
<Jenny-> xtknight thx a lot for your precious help :)
<tonyyarusso> glick: Go to edgy first - one step at a time
<linxeh> iambt21: nope - there is lots of end user software. I do lots of audio work on my linux machine as well (there are programs comparable to cubase for example)
<xtknight> Jenny-, in the mean time you can try a modified version of Debian Sarge...
<aroman> tovella:  this really should be a kernel thing though and feisty is running a 2.6.20 stable which should have all the sd card stuff in (merged in 2.6.17-rc1)
<fabiano> how do i intall my printer?
<linxeh> Cannoli: yup
<Cannoli> ~ linxeh ~ thanx
<OzzyBB> which is which? I have Ubuntu 6.06.......
<glick> i dont want to upgrade
<TheVault> Can someone help me finish setting my wireless. I got most of the dirty work with Ndiswrapper and I need some help to make sure that I have done everything correctly
<glick> i just want the latest version of gtk-gnutella
<guidex> thank you for the list of audio/video players, but what is most like winamp?
<tonyyarusso> glick: And the answer is "Quite probably".  Never trust development versions on production machines, with sensitive/valuable data, or as your only available installation.
<linxeh> glick: what was the problem ?
<dv8n11_> guidex: xmms
<JohnPhys> iambt21: not at all, I'm not a programmer, and I love using linux.  Most of the advanced configuring of linux is optional, and when you *really* need to change something, all of the forums (and google) are super helpful, and the configuration files are all plain text (no crazy programming stuff).
<tonyyarusso> OzzyBB: that's Dapper
<tovella> aroman: development seems to advancing a a blistering pace.  you may have to wait for the next update... or the release.
<OzzyBB> thanks!
<aroman> and I recall that it worked on a previous install
<superkirbyartist> Mojo, I'll take time to read, but i'm on livecd.
<linxeh> oh
<glick> linxeh, gtk-gnutella is aincient
<tonyyarusso> !printer | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<glick> and there are no latest backports
<JohnPhys> xtknight: Is that Core 2 Duo problem there with all of those PCI/IDE controllers?
<linxeh> have you checked to see if there is a newer version in backports? does anyone use nutella any more  ? :o
<aroman> tovella: yes, but I'm curious why a block device isn't created... maybe udev's rules are a bit messed up
<xtknight> Jenny-, sarge-custom-1023.iso at   http://mirror.home-dn.net/d-i/   works for JMicron controllers.  it is still unreliable though and i still recommend getting the PCI IDE controller.  you will never be able to use ubuntu dapper or edgy on jmicrons.  Feisty does work with them, but again the support is just as partial as with the debian images
<jrib> orangey: from the wiki: Fix Committed: Means for package maintainers, that the changes are pending and to be uploaded soon
<xtknight> JohnPhys, it's actually not a core 2 duo problem at all, but most core 2 duo platforms just happen to use JMicron for IDE
<OzzyBB> ok, gotta go now
<dv8n11_> and sata
<aroman> is there an ubuntu dev channel where I may ask about feisty?
<TheVault> Can someone help finish setting up my wireless with Ndiswrapper. I got most of the work finished, I just need a few things to see if I have done things correctly
<OzzyBB> See you later!
<Fizzbane> What version of ubuntu would i download if i wanted to install it onto a AMD Athlon X2 3800+ cpu?
<xtknight> !feisty | aroman
<ubotu> aroman: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
* Kevlar_Soul is burning Kubuntu to a CD from an ISO right now.....step one.
<dv8n11_> !xtradius
<ubotu> xtradius: Free radius server implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-beta2-5 (edgy), package size 209 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Zambezis> One computer did a portscan. It's not me! How can I check for strange things on the computer?
<xtknight> Fizzbane, depends if you want the 32-bit or the 64-bit version
<iambt21> JohnPhys, so can i use itunes on ubuntu and my ipod?  also is there anyway to convert a file .exe so i can use it on ubuntu?
<Jenny-> thx xtknight :)
<dv8n11_> Zambezis: what kind of strange things
<guidex> Fizzbane: i'm running ubuntu edgy on a amd 2100 512 ram dvd burner/nvidia geforce 4
<tonyyarusso> !itunes | iambt21
<ubotu> iambt21: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<eXcAliBuR> how to find the dir where JDK is ?
<guidex> and it runs fantastic
<tonyyarusso> !wine | iambt21
<ubotu> iambt21: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<aroman> xtknight: yes, I know it's alpha and that's why I'm using it, but there has to be some way of talking to the devs and inquiring a bit about things :)
<Fizzbane> which is better and more compadible with most programs?
<JohnPhys> xtknight: ah, alrighty.  I wish more retailers/manufacturers would give detailed chipset info
<tovella> aroman: yeah, i've been testing feisty, and sound worked (from my LTSP server to my thin-client) until a few days ago, when i did an update.  still, i'm completely confident that it will be fixed by the time the official release comes through.
<guidex> i'm also dual booting with vista and it runs like windows 3.1 on a 286
<xtknight> aroman, it said #ubuntu+1
<dv8n11_> Zambezis: try nmap
<tonyyarusso> Fizzbane: 32-bit is generally easier.
<TheVault> ???
<xtknight> and faster.
<linxeh> iambt21: there are alternatives to iTunes too - you dont have to use it to put stuff on your ipod (though you must use it if you want the itunes store)
<v1nce> what's the difference between 32 and 64 bit?
<sethk> guidex, gee, I can't wait to get a copy
<TheVault> Can someone help me please?
<Fizzbane> then which disc do i download?
<aroman> xtknight: ok, sorry
<eck> aroman: if you want to get in touch with the developers, launchpad is the best way
<sethk> v1nce, 32 bits
<Fizzbane> since the whole website changed i dont know which one to download
<JohnPhys> iambt21: I haven't used itunes or an ipod in windows, so I really can't say.
<xtknight> v1nce, 64bit uses bigger registers in the CPU for processing more data at once.  it also supports 48-bits of RAM addressing
<sethk> v1nce, and lots of software that doesn't quite run in 64 bit mode
<v1nce> nice sethk
<guidex> sethk if you get a copy and you install it , all you will be doing is waiting
<Cannoli> so here is my situation: i have 2 hds (250gb strictly files, 60gb for windows) now can i install ubuntu on my 250 gb hd without formatting? and when my pc boots up can i switch between windows and ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Fizzbane: 32 bit PC "Desktop"
<sethk> v1nce, always happy to serve  :)
<Fizzbane> standard desktop?
<dv8n11_> cannoli yes
<v1nce> will 32 bit programs run on 64 bit
<iambt21> sounds good, i think im going to have to try it. i dont know why. the one thing im worried about is not being able to use .exe files... will wine take care of this?
* linxeh is having to use 64bit :((
<xtknight> v1nce, yes with some workarounds
<sethk> guidex, thankfully I've managed to avoid vista thus far, although eventually I'll have to deal with it.
<tonyyarusso> Fizzbane: Sounds right.  (Haven't looked at the new site much yet)
<Fizzbane> mmkay
<Cannoli> ~ dv8n11_ ~ thanx
<tovella> fabiano: using the 32 bit version (386) is safer if you want to use things like Adobe's flash plugin.
<dv8n11_> you have to resize the space needed to put ubunt on it
<Fizzbane> thanks mate
<sethk> v1nce, there is sometimes an emulation mode but it will be slow
<JohnPhys> v1nce: no, but I think there's some sort of wrapper that can be used
<Kevlar_Soul> What file format does ubuntu use?>
<TheVault> is it good if your wireless is showing up as eth1 instead of wlan0?
<dv8n11_> then preferrable add it to the beginning of the disk
<Kevlar_Soul> FAT32?
<xtknight> running 32-bit apps on 64-bit cpu is not emulation
<v1nce> is this duo 2 core 64 bit
<xtknight> v1nce, yes
<dv8n11_> and add grub.conf/menu.lst entries fro windows
<Cannoli> ~ dv8n11_ ~ any tuts out there on how to do tht?
<linxeh> iambt21: to a degree, yes, wine will let you run .exes. I use it to run some old apps
<Kevlar_Soul> Does linux use FAT32?
<v1nce> seems all new laptops have 64 bit
<JohnPhys> Kevlar_Soul: it uses ext3 by default, but can read and write to fat32 (vfat) partitions
<xtknight> Kevlar_Soul, it can, but generally ext3
<iambt21> is windows better installed as ntfs or fat32?
<xtknight> iambt21, ntfs
<sethk> v1nce, hardly.
<iambt21> linxeh, what do you mean to a degreee
<TheVault> ntfs
<guidex> it takes 1-3 minutes on my (amd2100/512 ram/geforce4) pc to change from one avi to another avi with winamp under vista. fortunetly, after days of tinkering, I got visual studio 6 and sp5 to install without problems, but that was after signifigant modification of sp5
<iambt21> whats hte difference?
<linxeh> iambt21: its an emulation - it isnt perfect. some apps will not work properly
<rbil> iambt21: install xp on ntfs
<sethk> v1nce, IMHO 64 bits isn't worthwhile at this point, due to lagging software availability
<Kevlar_Soul> is ext3 function better or worse than FAT32?
<TheVault> iambt21: Different file systems
<dv8n11_> gonna start flames but go to the gentoo forums and search for author Darth_Daver subject two hard drives
<guidex> it has some pretty icons and stuff, but other than that bah
<kitche> Kevlar_Soul: it can but you need to use ext3 or reiserfs on linux system for the main system
<iambt21> is wine , much slower?
<v1nce> does linux not support 64 bit processors very well currentyly?
<linxeh> iambt21: you can also get Cedega for windows games (improved version of Wine, but you have to pay for it) or Crossover Office for normal desktop software and some games
<Qlippoth> I clean installed ubuntu to my system, is there a way for me to partition about 10 gigs so i can install windows xp on that?
<xtknight> all AMD64 (Athlon 64, Core 2 Duo) CPUs can run 32-bit and 64-bit code natively with NO emulation.  Core 2 Duo CPUs feature optimizations to make 32-bit faster than 64-bit in a lot of genreal purpose cases.  the 64-bit mode lacks the optimization
<rbil> iambt21: faster usually
<TheVault> iambt21: Not really, wine runs pretty good
<linxeh> iambt21: no, its about the same speed. World of Warcraft plays about the same speed as on windows with my amd64 machine
<eck> kitche: no, you can use fat for your root partition
<sethk> v1nce, some are supported, yes, but not all of the applications have been built and tested in 64 bit.
<kitche> Qlippoth: install windows first then ubuntu
<sethk> v1nce, you can run the 32 bit o/s on 64 bit hardware, without problems
<eck> i have done it before :-)
<Qlippoth> ouch
<linxeh> xtknight: does that apply for xeons too ?
<guidex> Qlippoth
<VeganChick> if I'm looking for ways to make my desktop look prettier, xface is probably my best bet, right?
<sethk> v1nce, the problems occur trying to run 32 bit apps with the 64 bit version of the o/s.
<guidex> if you resize your drive first, you may be able to do it
<JohnPhys> Kevlar_Soul: I think it mostly depends on what the partition is used for, but I think for the main OS partition, ext3 is far better than fat32, since it protects against data loss from sudden power outages and such a bit more robustly.
<TheVault> Can someone help me real quick on my wireless, I am almost done and I need some help on a few things... Please and thank you
<linxeh> v1nce: I run the 32bit distro on my amd64 - I wouldnt dream of using 64bit at home yet
<xtknight> linxeh, yup as far as i know
<JohnPhys> Kevlar_Soul: I'm by no means an expert, though.
<sethk> v1nce, you understand what I mean?  you can run 32 bit linux on your 64 bit laptop (or desktop or whatever) with no problem
<dv8n11_> Zambezis: google grub dual boot two hard drives and read up on partitioning
<linxeh> xtknight: glad I just bought quad dual-core opteron servers then :)
<Kevlar_Soul> tHanks
<xtknight> linxeh, Itaniums are different though they use IA64, different than AMD64
<guidex> however vista may decide to render your boot partition defunct
<eXcAliBuR> how to find the dir where JDK is ?
<v1nce> sethk, oh so i could run the 32 bit ubuntu on a duo 2 core
<sethk> v1nce, I'm saying I don't recommend installing the 64 bit distro.
<linxeh> xtknight: yeah, I don't use itaniums :)
<Qlippoth> so i need to reinstall everything again? :p
<sethk> v1nce, yes, absolutely
<sethk> v1nce, and you will not see problems.
<v1nce> sweet thanks sethk!!!
<dv8n11_> guidex: windows overwrites the mbr by default
<JohnPhys> v1nce: definitely, I set edgy 32 bit up for a friend on his 64 bit dual core machine
<Zambezis> dv8n11_, Damn! That's a huge application.
<kitche> Qlippoth: well you will have to reinstall the bootloader the way your doing it
<dv8n11_> use grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda
<ramza4> I am having an issue with my graphics card (via agp integrated with asus board), I run dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it doesnt recognize the card; what should I do
<dv8n11_> Zambezis: what is
<tovella> i've finished my second beer (22 ounces) and am fearful of giving bad advice.  i'm going to shut up and just listen (read), now.
<v1nce> johnpys: i may be getting a 64 bit dual 2 core machine
<xtknight> v1nce,  i've used 32-bit and 64-bit on a Core 2 Duo.  i've found 32bit faster for most things.  and indeed, it is for real world apps: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2duo-64bit_4.html   << this article is about Core 2 Duo's 32-bit only optimization called macrofusion
<Qlippoth> hmm, thanks.
<v1nce> any difference
<Zambezis> dv8n11_, nmap have alot of flags. I'm looking for a fullscan.
<linxeh> tovella: that's quite embarassing :)
<eck> haha, beer and irc, a classic combination
<kitche> ecks: yes but why would you since it has so many restrictions
* Kevlar_Soul Is there a wayI can find out if my laptop will run with Kubuntu linux before I install it?
<Dacvak> Hi there. How can I check to see what version of Beryl is currently running on my machine?
<Zambezis> dv8n11_, I can't turn it off now. :-/
<VeganChick> tovella: you can still type just fine, you shouldn't be that bad off. :D
<eck> kitche: i have used it to install linux to a flash drive before
<v1nce> thanks xtknight!
<linxeh> mind you, the US doesn't exactly have proper beer does it :)
<r4nge> how do i reload event.d once i make a change?  telinit q didnt seem to work
<kitche> eck: that is different
<dv8n11_> ctrl+xc
<dv8n11_> ctrl+c
<eck> it is the same
<dv8n11_> interupt
<Madpilot> Kevlar_Soul, the desktop CD is a LiveCD, so it runs without touching your harddrive. Great for hardware testing.
<JohnPhys> v1nce: aside from the pci/ide controller issue that xtknight can tell you about, I'd highly recommend the core 2 duo, it flies.
<tovella> linxeh: heineken!!!
<iambt21> im having a beer also
<iambt21> lol
<eck> if you wanted full read/write support from windows of your linux partition you could use fat fine
<dv8n11_> use nmap -F0 localhost
<iambt21> just miller lite
<jewbilee> Hey, I have ubuntu installed on my external harddrive.  This harddrive had a partition on it for backup of my windows files.  My windows install is on my main HDD.  I want to be able to boot up my laptop and have it only load winodws and only show grub if i boot from my external.  But group loads without having to boot from my external
<eXcAliBuR> how to turn off ubuntu?
<linxeh> tovella: well, that's not beer for a start
<dv8n11_> corona and lime here
<eck> well
<eXcAliBuR> from term.
<dv8n11_> hopdevils a beer
<kitche> eck
<tovella> linxeh: agreed... later, all.
<eck> well permissions would be really messed up
<kitche> opps hit enter on accident
<Pollywog> Miller Lite is not beer?
<linxeh> :)
<VeganChick> haha, I hate beer
<Kevlar_Soul> Madpilot Can I also install it with a clean install if I so choose from the very same disk, booting the machine to the cd?
<dv8n11_> its water
<eck> i guess you'd have to run things as root :-\
<Pollywog> I hate the smell of beer
<linxeh> Pollywog: no, it is lager ?
<iambt21> it gets the job done
<v1nce> whats the pci/ide controller issue?
<dv8n11_> miller is a pilsner
<sethk> eck, sure, don't forget to do rm -fr /  :)
<Pollywog> I thought it was beer
<Madpilot> Kevlar_Soul, yes
<Pollywog> but it is still a beer
<sethk> v1nce, what do you mean?
<Cannoli> so is ubuntu the best linux out there?
<xtknight> v1nce, many core 2 duo platforms use JMicron or Marvell PATA controllers.  these aren't supported by Ubuntu Edgy (though they are in the future Feisty)
<VeganChick> installing xface won't do anything scary, will it?
<Madpilot> Kevlar_Soul, there's an Install icon right on the desktop of the LiveCD
<Cannoli> and wht can i customize in it? (visually)
<dv8n11_> cannoli that depend on what you want out of linux
<iambt21> miller won the 2006 light lager award
<Pollywog> Cannoli I think it depends
<BigLebowski> Hi :-)
<iambt21> so its gotta be ok
<Cannoli> well wht can i get?
<v1nce> xtknight: when is Feisty set for release?
<Cannoli> like wht do u use it for?
<xtknight> !feisty | v1nce
<dv8n11_> for routers openwrt for junkies gentoo fro computer users ubuntu
<ubotu> v1nce: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Pollywog> for giving to your granny if she knows nothing about Linux, I would say Linspire
<jrandolph> it seems like no matter what method of installing ati drivers i use, i always get to the point of fglrxinfo returning info about mesa project, and not ATI stuff... any suggestions?
<sethk> Cannoli, you have to look at the distros yourself and decide which one meets your requirements.  "best" is meaningless in the context of your question
<xtknight> v1nce, next month..
<jewbilee> I've installed ubuntu on an external HDD thats connected to my laptop. Problem is, if i boot up my laptop without my external connected, I get a grub error 21.
<Kevlar_Soul> Madpilot and it will overwrite the harddrive?
<kevin0> hello
<iambt21> anyone know how to slow down a heat sink fan?  mine is way too fast and its sooo loud.
<Pollywog> if for a geek then maybe Ubuntu is better
<jrandolph> hi kevin0
<intelikey> hello i'm running dapper drake, and have a question about the startup process, i have edited /etc/inittab and /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh  but something is still activating vc[2-6]  at boot time, i have grep'd all of /etc  and don't see what would do that,  anyone have recomendations ?
<Madpilot> Kevlar_Soul, there is an install option for 'wipe the whole HD', but there are also options to setup dualboots or work w/ existing partitions
<xtknight> v1nce, i've gotten ubuntu edgy running on a jmicron controller but it was a huge pain (had to use alternate boot and install methods).  not worth it.  IMO just get another PCI IDE controller like a Promise PCI card for your IDE drives.  JMicron is unstable.
<v1nce> xtknight: nice that's when i will be purchasing my laptop
<Cannoli> k tahnx for ur help everyonem
<VeganChick> cannoli: what would you like to customize?
<sethk> intelikey, check /etc/inittab
<kevin0> can someone point me to a good tutorial for upgrading the kernal for ubuntu
<linxeh> iambt21: a variable resistor should work fine
<Cannoli> i dont really know y i want it
<xtknight> v1nce, ah if it's a laptop you can't use pci cards obviously but i can check if whatevre model you get uses JMicron
<jrandolph> !ati
<Pollywog> that's just it, some distros like Linspire do not allow too much customization
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dv8n11_> !kernel kevin0
<Kevlar_Soul> Madpilot, Im getting the feeling this was really thought through very well
<intelikey> sethk i'm running dapper drake, and have a question about the startup process, i have edited /etc/inittab and /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh  but something is still activating vc[2-6]  at boot time, i have grep'd all of /etc  and don't see what would do that,  anyone have recomendations ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel kevin0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linxeh> iambt21: another option is to power it off 5 or 7v rather than 12
<VeganChick> cannoli: are you used to mac or windows?
<jewbilee> I've installed ubuntu on an external HDD thats connected to my laptop. Problem is, if i boot up my laptop without my external connected, I get a grub error 21.
<Cannoli> i just need something tht crashes less then windows
<dv8n11_> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> Kevlar_Soul, the whole project tries, yes. ;)
<dv8n11_> lol
<sethk> intelikey, you removed the references in inittab?
<kevin0> :)
<iambt21> linxeh, which is the quickest and easiest solutoin?
<intelikey> sethk yes
<VeganChick> cannoli: well, you should have a blast then ;)
<TheVault> Can someone please help me with my wireless, I am almost done and I just need some help
<v1nce> xtknight: probably a dell inspiron e1705
<JohnPhys> v1nce: xtknight:  Not sure how reliable it is, but the laptop I installed edgy on successfully was a Gateway (came with xp though, right before vista was released), so gateways might not use that controller
<Pollywog> unotu should have a late night comedy show
<Pollywog> ubotu
<jrandolph> hi ubotu
<Kevlar_Soul> Madpilot could I do a dual boot, then switch to just linux?
<xtknight> JohnPhys, or maybe they all had sata drives hooked up to the intel ich8
<dv8n11_> ubotu distcc compile farm
<sethk> intelikey, looking at it, yes, removing from inittab just stops the respawn.
<Pollywog> he is funnier than Letterman
<ubotu> distcc: Simple distributed compiler client and server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18.3-3 (edgy), package size 138 kB, installed size 360 kB
<intelikey> sethk there is no getty running on them.  but they have been activated
<Madpilot> Kevlar_Soul, yes
<sethk> intelikey, ah, ok
<jin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linxeh> iambt21: well it really depends on what you have available to you :)
<jrandolph> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> intelikey, there is a parameter that sets the number of virtual consoles.
<TheVault> Can someone please help me?
<dv8n11_> !aimsniff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aimsniff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linxeh> iambt21: I'd probably just go and buy a variable speed fan
<sethk> intelikey, reducing it might help.  let me see if I can remember where it is.
<jrandolph> !mesa3d
<JohnPhys> xtknight: ...good point, I think it is a sata in that machine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> v1nce,  hrmm actually it'd be kind of hard to find out how the drives are wired internally.  just wait for Feisty ;)
<Pollywog> why does ubotu say to use free formats?  is that not an individual preference?
<linxeh> iambt21: my modding days are well and truely over - its more important to have stable machines
<dv8n11_> man the ops here have to do something about this bot
<dv8n11_> he sucks
<Kevlar_Soul> Madpilot our little discussion should be on the front page. Marketing is ubuntu's weak point. Get the features known.
<v1nce> xtknight, ok
<linxeh> Pollywog: yes, you dont have to use ubuntu
<v1nce> anything else i should look out for
<iambt21>  i do  not have a variable resistor easily accessible
<xtknight> dv8n11_, tell us how you really feel
<dv8n11_> i feel left out
<JohnPhys> v1nce: if you're browsing the laptops in a brick and mortar store, you can always go to the device manager in vista and look at the controller
<Madpilot> dv8n11_, you don't seem to know how to talk to the bot. How is that the bot's fault?
<intelikey> sethk /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh  by any chance ?
<cyberfr0g> Hello
<v1nce> i would rather not run windows vista
<Kevlar_Soul> Is Kubuntu KDE4?
<Pollywog> oh I see we have Debian ppl here ;)
<TheVault> Can someone help me? Been asking a few times now and nobody seems to be acknowledging that I need a little help
<iambt21> linxeh: should i restar and go to bios and lower to 7v? is that how i do it?
<sethk> intelikey, that's not the one I'm thinking of.
<linxeh> iambt21: you cant do it in the bios like that
<dv8n11_> but anyway lets start alking abotu using a radius server to hack the la fonera
<rbil> iambt21: ear plugs until u do
<intelikey> sethk ok.
<iambt21> lol
<jrandolph> TheVault, what's your question?
<xtknight> !ask | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<iambt21> so what do i do?
<Pollywog> just ask the question
<cyberfr0g> not sure
<linxeh> iambt21: you will likely have to connect the fan over the 12v and 5v leads, rather than 12v and ground
<linxeh> well, 12v and 0v :)
<kevin0> how do i add joystick support without compiling a new kernel?
<iambt21> 0v wont work too we1ll
<tonyyarusso> Kevlar_Soul: I believe work is being done to try to get as much of KDE4 in Feisty (April release) as possible.  If KDE4 is final in time, it might just barely squeak it's final version into October's release.
<VeganChick> what's the RC2 version of XFCE 4.4?
<Madpilot> TheVault, you need to be less vague - "I need a little help" is pretty open-ended...
<xtknight> kevin0, you may be able to compile and insert a module, although i am not sure how exactly
<linxeh> iambt21: your fan is currently connected to the 12v and 0v of the psu...
<cobelloy> hi i am having trouble with xorg, it wont start - error mssg about font files?
<JohnPhys> Does anyone know of a likely reason that liveCD burns would be failing the md5 checks, even if the original iso checks out?
<cobelloy> there is no /usr/share/X11/fonts dir
<v1nce> thanks all
<linxeh> iambt21: remember learning about potential difference in physics classes ? :P
<Kevlar_Soul> tonyyarusso will my kubuntu automatically update to the new versions?
<sethk> kevin0, the module may already exist; if you, modprobe will find it for you assuming you know the name
<kevin0> what i really want is xpad support
<TheVault> Alright, I'm setting up my wireless using Ndiswrapper. I finally figured out why before everything was not working out the way I had hoped for. Anyway, I'm to the part where I'm suppose to edit the thing, something about iwconfig and its telling me that my wireless needs to be on wlan0 instead of eth1 and I'm not sure what to do
<dv8n11_> JohnPhys: does the iso work after being burnt] 
<iambt21> linxeh: i dont remember
<sethk> TheVault, the wireless _should_ be wlan0 instead of eth1
<iambt21> i'm still in school
<Pollywog> because the iso is not the same as the image that gets put in the CD right?
<iambt21> im in college
<tonyyarusso> Kevlar_Soul: Come April, you will get something asking if you would like to, and if you say yes, it will walk you through that
<intelikey> JohnPhys burning at too high speed.  burn at 8x or less
<sethk> TheVault, there is a rename interface command, but why would you want to change it?
<TheVault> sethk: How do I change that then?
<JohnPhys> dv8n11_: nope, read/write errors on various things, though it mounts fine
<linxeh> iambt21: well, its probably best you just go and buy something quieter then
<sethk> TheVault, why do you want to change it?
<iambt21> lol k
<TheVault> All I care about is getting my wireless working
<iambt21> i understand what a resistor is
<dv8n11_> re download and mayeb try a differnet mirrotr
<JohnPhys> intelikey: I should have mentioned both disks were done with 4x burn
<sethk> TheVault, the name doesn't make it work or stop it from working
<dv8n11_> s/mirrotr/mirror
<intelikey> k
<sethk> TheVault, just use wlan0 in your configuration commands
<TheVault> sethk: Oh ok
<TheVault> alright, so now I just edit the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kevin0> the module is called xpad, but i dont know if its enabled in the generic kernel
<BigLebowski> Does it really matter what the device name is aslong as it works correctly and is detected as a wireless net card and not just an ethernet device.
<ramza3> I have a cheap via card, it looks like ubuntu doesnt detect it; yet I have vesa? graphics, is that bad or should I seek to detect my card
<dv8n11_> yes BigLebowski
<linxeh> ramza3: what card is it ?
<BigLebowski> dv8n11_, why?
<JohnPhys> I guess it's just a sign of eventual hardware failure then.
<dv8n11_> how would the kernel know which device it is
<linxeh> ramza3: ideally you want to avoid the vesa driver - it isnt very quick on most hardware
<TheVault> sethk: So I just edit my /etc/network/interfaces file? I also notice that my wifi light is on
<ramza3> linxeh: bough an asus board, integrated agp
<dv8n11_> imagine having ten eth interfaces
<linxeh> ramza3: what motherboard?
<Pollywog> Vault you do know you only need ndiswrapper when there is no linux driver, right?
<xtknight> kevin0, it looks like XPAD might be, but I have Feisty.  CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m  why not modprobe?  'sudo modprobe xpad'  to see if it loads
<cobelloy> is there some package i might have missed that will install the /usr/share/X11/fonts dir?
<ramza3> linuxeh: some asua a8v-vm - via vga card?
<kevin0> i type modprobe and nothing happens
<xtknight> kevin0, that means it loaded
<kevin0> sry modprobe xpad
<sethk> TheVault, you can try that.  I usually set it up at the command line, make sure I know what needs to be run, and then change the config files.  but if you don't know all the commands, try changing the config file.  back it up first, then you can always revert
<TheVault> pollywog: Yeah I know, because the drivers that come with linux does not work but allows it to show that you have wireless
<yell0w> lol, has anyone seen gparted saying you've got swap on a partition while the rest of the system says ext3 ?
<BigLebowski> dv8n11_, The kernel clearly knows what it is if it's working correctly.
<rbil> dv8n11_: I've seen wireless cards run as all sorts of different devices, from eth0 to eth1 to wlan0, to ath0
<Pollywog> k
<xtknight> kevin0, if it doesn't report any errors at least.  i have no idea what to do from there, but what you just did was load the xpad kernel module if it didn't report errors.
<kevin0> ok, how do i use it now :)
<xtknight> kevin0, i suggest looking for HOWTOs for that one
<kevin0> k
<kevin0> thanks
<dv8n11_> well the classification of the device that liek asking why does each pci slot havea number
<TheVault> sethk: I also use WPA2 as my security for my Wifi
<BigLebowski> Yeah, i have my wireless as eth0 in ubuntu and wlan0 in FC.
<intelikey> sethk i have searched for this thing for several days now off and on.  you are the first one that has mentioned something i hadn't already visited.   hope you remember where it is...  :)
<Qlippoth> so i format and install windows, then install ubuntu and choose the last option to partition most of my HD for ubuntu?
<Pollywog> so when does this March Madness stuff end?
<xtknight> april?
<xtknight> ;p
<sethk> intelikey, I'm looking.  I'll be on and off (I'm working also)...
<Pollywog> oh :(
<dv8n11_> rbil that due to chipset device type and how many there are
<jrandolph> when i run aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv i get two warnings... can i safely ignore these, or does it depend on the warnings?
<linxeh> ramza3: hmm, it looks like there are open source drivers from VIA for that card, but whether there are binaries already for Ubuntu I'm not sure
<dv8n11_> when you setup linux routers you will see why the name matters
<intelikey> sethk would you care to pm me if/when you find it>?
<linxeh> ramza3: that said, it looks like they were incorporated into X directly
<rbil> dv8n11_: possibly. I never knew why. But to insist it must have a particular device name is clearly wrong
<TheVault> sethk: So what do you suggest that I do right now?
<TheVault> sethk: Kinda confused, this is why i'm asking
<ramza3> linuxeh: I am still on dapper 6.06, hmm should I try an upgrade
<dv8n11_> you need something to specify the device to tell it whether to use lan wan or wlan and whether its a vlan or not
<lisapc> whats a great torrent client for Edgy?  Is ktorrent good?
<rbil> dv8n11_: you are missing my point. never mind
<dv8n11_> well udev is what decides its name
<linxeh> ramza3: www.viaarena.com apparently has downloads and instrucftions
<dv8n11_> and thats how udev works
<blind> lisapc: there's loads of torrent clients out there. you have to decide that for yourself.
<lisapc> blind, where is a listing of all the torrent client available for Edgy?
<JohnPhys> lisapc: people have varying success with azureus (doesn't update ratios correctly always), but it's pretty good.  Other than that I use bittornado
<linxeh> ramza3: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2
<TheVault> I still have my wireless work even though its eth1 right?
<dv8n11_> ktorrent is good lisapc
<xtknight> lisapc, 'apt-cache search torrent'
<dv8n11_> i like more than azureus for gui
<lisapc> JohnPhys, bittornado for uuntu?
<linxeh> ramza3: ooh http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220
<linxeh> :)
<xerophyte> does anybody like the domain name www.linuxbee.org to put all the info i collected for the past few month about linux ?/
<ramza3> linuxeh: thanks, we will get this
<Zambezis> I though I was safe with Linux, but it seems like I got hacked. :-/
<JohnPhys> lisapc: yup, it's in the repositories
<kevin0> hmm i think xpad support is for the 360 controller only
<BigLebowski> I like Ktorrent personally, Azureus is a bit heavy.
<rbil> TheVault: from my experience if your wireless card is recognized as eth1 it should work
<Pollywog> Zambezis: you need to be careful or that can happen
<dv8n11_> ktorrent does all azureus doesn and you dont knwo its running
<BigLebowski> Zambezis, you'll never be totally 'secure', especially out of the box.
<xtknight> Zambezis, how did you deduce that?
<TheVault> rbil: Alright, now I also use WPA2 as my security, so will I have to download something for that?
<dv8n11_> security is a measure of usability
<jewbilee> How do I put grub on my second HDD, remove it from my first, and reinstall my Windows MBR?
<dv8n11_> yes whay do you think you go thacked
<dv8n11_> s/go/got
<Pollywog> I thought Linux did not support WPA2 yet
<sethk> jewbilee, you don't have to remove it, installing the windows MBR will cover it up
<Pollywog> am I wrong?
<dv8n11_> it does
<Pollywog> oic
<xtknight> through wpa_supplicant doesnt it?
<BigLebowski> I believe it does through wpa_suplicant
<jewbilee> SethK: ok, so how do i install grub on my second HDD
<rbil> !wireless|TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sethk> jewbilee, you can't copy the binary image to the second hard drive.  well, you _can_, but it won't work
<sethk> jewbilee, you can use grub_install, or use the setup command within the grub utility
<pepesmith> hello all: do you know of some basic guides of installing ubuntu dapper drake for amd athlon 64? note that my ubuntu cd is 32 bit only..please help
<jewbilee> SethK: my ubuntu install is on my second HDD, which is external
<TheVault> rbil: Thanks
<dv8n11_> wpa_supplicant can be a pain if you have ipw2200 wlan
<jewbilee> SethK: my main HDD is a windows install on my laptop
<sethk> jewbilee, the boot loader has to be on the first hard drive.  unless the BIOS has a select boot device command.
<Zambezis> Pollywog, BigLebowski xtknight http://pastebin.ca/398320
<jewbilee> SethK: and if my external isnt conncted when i boot, i get grub error 21, so i need to make it so grub only comes up if i boot from my external
<TheVault> dv8n11: I have a broadcom chipset card
<even> list
<sethk> jewbilee, a command for choosing the boot device at boot time, not changing the default device.
<jewbilee> sethK: yes, it does
<lisapc> JohnPhys, does bittornado support encryption?
<dv8n11_> grub can reside on any disk the mbr has to be on the first drive
<JohnPhys> jewbilee: you'll have to point the grub installer to the external drive, and make sure your computer can boot from the external
<intelikey> jewbilee sudo grub-install /dev/hdb   or what ever device
<jewbilee> sethk: yes, it does
<wilo> xtknight: hye, i got this problem with me terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10708/
<even> hello there
<dv8n11_> yoru good
<sethk> jewbilee, it has "press f12 for boot menu" or something similar?
<wilo> how do i fix it?
<JohnPhys> lisapc: not sure on that one
<dv8n11_> TheVault: you should be fine
<jewbilee> sethk: yes, thats how my old ubuntu install use to be
<even> hello
<jewbilee> sethk: unless i did that, it would go to windows
<sethk> jewbilee, ok, in that case, your plan should work
<jewbilee> sethK: thats how i want it
<ajayc> hey anyone of you know any software with which I can create a magazine like Tux?
<jewbilee> sethk: so how do i do that?
<sethk> jewbilee, do the windows mbr; typical is to use    fdisk /mbr
<TheVault> dv8n11: Yeah, I got most of the work done, just needing to verify a few things before I go messing around with what I need to edit
<jewbilee> sethk: i want to get grub working on my external first, so i dont loose my linux install
<even> I search a good channel for meet
<sethk> jewbilee, then use grub_install to install grub on the external.  you'll want to boot the live cd with the external connected
<rbil> ajayc: use a desktop publishing app and write to a PDF :-)
<BigLebowski> Zambezis, that just looks like a port scan.
<dv8n11_> try using -Dwext instead of you normal driver in the wpa_supplicant.conf
<jewbilee> sethk: i cant do it the other way around?
<sethk> jewbilee, yes, doing the external first is definitely a good precaution
<sethk> jewbilee, yes, you can do either order
<intelikey> jewbilee   sudo grub-install /dev/sdb      or what ever device
<ajayc> rbil: I need some sort of a template man
<BigLebowski> and a few [probably]  automated exploit attempts.
<jewbilee> intelikey: how do i find out the device?
<Pollywog> I am not convinced that someone successfully cracked you Zambezis
<dv8n11_> use grub --no-floppy and use the command line to install tothe mbr
<dv8n11_> it works beter
<rbil> !scribus|ajayc
<Pollywog> I just saw attempts
<ubotu> ajayc: scribus: Open Source Desktop Publishing. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1.dfsg-1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 5127 kB, installed size 15416 kB
<ajayc> rbil: making a new page with DTP is going to be some pain in the ass
<BigLebowski> Pollywog, i second that :-)
<intelikey> jewbilee  sudo fdisk -l
<sethk> jewbilee, if it's booting from the external now, you can just boot, run grub_install.  then use the f12 thing to make sure it works, then do windows mbr
<jewbilee> intelikey: i have three partitions on my external /dev/sda 1-3
<Zambezis> BigLebowski, But why did my computer portscan? I didn't do that.
<sethk> jewbilee, which is what you are suggesting, I think?  it should work
<dv8n11_> Zambezis: for one your root is seperate from your user and unles you opened a bunch of ports onyour router and box you ddnt get hacked
<dv8n11_> someone portscanned yo umaybe
<jewbilee> ssethk: correct, i want to make sure i can boot from the external first
<intelikey> jewbilee you are not wanting a partition just the device
<Zambezis> Pollywog, But I going to change firewall very soon. I'm not safe with IPCop.
<dv8n11_> Zambezis: nmap is a port scanner
<wilo> can someone help me fix this error: ryone can pay for their hotel rooms except me lol
<wilo> [14:26:25]  And now you want somebody..To cure the lonely nights..You wish you had somebody..That could come make it right.. says:
<wilo> cause i got $30
<wilo> [14:26:30]  And now you want somebody..To cure the lonely nights..You wish you had somebody..That could come make it right.. says:
<wilo> 10 is mels, 10 is louis
<sethk> jewbilee, that's a good plan, and it should work
<jewbilee> intelikey: so i do sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<intelikey> jewbilee yes
<Pollywog> I thought IPCop was good
<dv8n11_> brb smoke
<BigLebowski> "MS-SQL version overflow attempt" It's automated, was an attempt.
<wilo> sorry i meant : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10708/
<sethk> jewbilee, assuming the external is /dev/sda, yes.  :)
<r4nge> anyone have any luck removing a tty entry from event.d and getting it to disappear with reboot?  the faq for upstart says the definition wont be removed until the job is stopped, i terminated the process but it just restarts another tty
<r4nge> disappear *without
<Zambezis> dv8n11_, One port is opened. hosts.deny is SSH: all
<briancm> #sabayon
<briancm> oops...
<Pollywog> Zambezis for SSH get fail2ban
<jewbilee> intelikey: it said that installation was finished and at the bottom it says (hd0) /dev/hdc (hd1) /dev/sda
<jewbilee> is that what i want
<Zambezis> Pollywog, Is it in the repos?
<intelikey> yes
<JohnPhys> wilo: Most likely you have another program accessing the package database (such as synaptic or aptitidue or update), close that out and it should work
<Pollywog> Zambezis: I believe it is
<jewbilee> intelikey: so now if i reboot my computer and hit f12 and boot from external it should work?
<wilo> JohnPhys: i closed all my apps out
<intelikey> jewbilee yes it should
<jewbilee> intelikey: because i was told to do that earlier and it doesnt
<jewbilee> intelikey: it says something along the lines of Grub Error 22
<sethk> jewbilee, check the drive map in the /boot/grub directory.
<wilo> i was doing a JRE install, and got to the message at the end, and it needed me to hit retun or select "ok" and i coudln't so i just quit terminal
<jewbilee> sethk: sorry, i need more detailed instructions, im new to all of this
<sethk> jewbilee, it's the file that translates between grub notation (like hd1,0, for example) and /dev notation
<JohnPhys> wilo:  how were you doing the jre install?
<Zambezis> Pollywog, It is. I'm installing it now. Anything more good to install?
<Pollywog> Zambezis: logcheck
<sethk> jewbilee, there is a file in /boot/grub called device.map
<zyth> Anyone know why totem-mozilla won't play apple trailers, but if I dl a quicktime file totem itself WILL, and mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer WILL?
<sethk> jewbilee, I would expect two lines such as:
<jewbilee> sethk: alright, im there
<Pollywog> some ppl also like portsentry
<sethk> jewbilee, (hd0) /dev/hda
<sethk> jewbilee, then (hd1) /dev/sda
<sethk> jewbilee, see if that is what you have
<intelikey> jewbilee  cat /boot/grub/device*    and gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     make sure that the root= is the correct device and that the devices match
<jewbilee> sethk: it says (hd0) /dev/hdc (hd1) /dev/sda
<Pollywog> I don't use it anymore because I have a router firewall
<fabiano> how do i install firefox ?
<Lam_> is there a way to pause cpu-scaling and just enable the max?
<dv8n11_> logsentry is agood choice if you use syslog-ng
<andre_pl> I lost my log-out and switch user options, all I have is "quit" which drop right to gdm. what gives?
<jewbilee> intelikey: none of that made sense to me sorry
<LordLimecat> fabiano
<sethk> jewbilee, good.  now make sure menu.lst is set correctly  (uses hd1 when referencing the external drive)
<intelikey> jewbilee ok.
<LordLimecat> fabiano: are you new to ubuntu
<caveman> hello
<fabiano> yes
<sethk> jewbilee, if grub_install didn't work, you can try running the grub utility (which is just called grub)
<even> yes mee too
<sethk> jewbilee, then you enter two commands
<mark_2007> anyone using ubuntu on a laptop and had a change in video lately?
<LordLimecat> fabiano: alright :)  welcome.  Go to the ubuntu symbol and click
<sethk> jewbilee, the first is:         root (hd1,0)
<JohnPhys> wilo: How were you installing the JRE?
<sethk> jewbilee, that's assuming the boot partition is /dev/sda1
<LordLimecat> then go down to Add/Remove
<dv8n11_> grub command line works better
<sethk> jewbilee, then the second command is:
<BigLebowski> Ubuntu should have something like the FreeBSD handbook.
<sethk> setup (hd1)
<Zambezis> Pollywog, Thanks. It's almost 05.00 here, but I have to work all night. Thansk for the tip.
<Pollywog> for the question about JRE, I use java-package to install the JRE, it makes a deb of it
<BigLebowski> (correct me if it already does)
<LordLimecat> although i BELIEVE firefox is installed by default?
<jewbilee> im not sure what the boot partition is
<fabiano> yes
<jewbilee> how do i check
<sethk> jewbilee, I've found that when grub_install fails, using grub and entering the commands interactively often works.
<sethk> jewbilee, it's the partition where the kernel lives.
<wilo> JohnPhys: i was following this tut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<jewbilee> sethk: how do i check that again?
<kingrayray> hey, on ubuntu how do you fix Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" ? using fglrx
<dv8n11_> sethk do you use grubs tab-completion
<sethk> jewbilee, you can list the partitions this way:       fdisk -l /dev/sda
<jewbilee> alright
<fabiano> but my ubuntu is 5.10
<sethk> dv8n11_, not in a case like this where grub_install is failing.  if tab completion will work, then grub_install would have worked
<jewbilee> the linux is /dev/sda2
<JohnPhys> can you paste the results of ps aux | grep apt ?
<dv8n11_> fdisk -lu will list all hdd and parts
<JohnPhys> wilo: can you paste the results of ps aux | grep apt to the paste site?
<sethk> jewbilee, if you don't understand the output, you can capture the fdisk command output and put it on the paste web site, then we can all look at it.
<intelikey> dv8n11_ do you think grub could be installed here on a partitionless disk ?
<LordLimecat> fabiano: i dont know if its installed by default on 5.10, and you may want to consider upgrading....
<jewbilee> sethk: i understand the output
<LordLimecat> but you can certainly install firefox by going to add-remove
<LordLimecat> and searching for firefox
<jewbilee> sethk: /dev/sda2 is my linux partition
<wilo> JohnPhys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10710/
<dv8n11_> sethk: grubs tab completion works like root (hd<tab>   possible options are hd0 hd1 hd2 and same for parts
<BigLebowski> I have a quick question about 6.10, did 'upstart' change much?
<fabiano> yes I want to update but i don know
<LordLimecat> did you just install ubuntu?
<sethk> dv8n11_, I know how it works.  as I said, if tab completion were working, grub_install would have worked.
<dv8n11_> not always
<sethk> jewbilee, then you would use the command:        root (hd1,1)
<sethk> jewbilee, then the command    setup (hd1)
<sethk> dv8n11_, I'll go with a method that always works over one that may or may not work.
<dv8n11_> intelikey: do youmean 1 disk 1 part
<sethk> dv8n11_, especially as you are using tab completion to avoid typing exactly two keys
<intelikey> dv8n11_ no  1 disk 0 partitions
<jewbilee> sethk: it said succeeded and then done
<LordLimecat> fabiano: ...?? are you still there?
<dv8n11_> when you have five disks and three os's it helps
<sethk> jewbilee, ok, try the f12 thing again.
<fabiano> yes
<dv8n11_> scsi and ide
<jewbilee> sethk: ok, ill be back
<LordLimecat> alright :)  did you just install ubuntu, and do you have a cd burner?
<hxx> I downloaded the deb package for kiba-dock and installed. However, when i run kiba-dock from the terminal i get the following error:
<hxx> philip@philip-laptop:~$ kiba-dock
<hxx> GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 4\
<sethk> jewbilee, I'm walking the dog, so I may not be back yet, but people here will help
<whta> what would you guys recommend as the best torrent program? i used utorrent pretty faithfully but i don't have that option here
<Toma-> whta: deluge
<BigLebowski> whta: KTorrent
<dv8n11_> ktorrent
<wilo> JohnPhys: this is wat u wanted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10711/
<LordLimecat> whta:  i miss utorrent too, but bittornado isnt bad
<whta> that'll run on gnome?
<hxx> help
<intelikey> dv8n11_ so can it be done ?
<hxx> I downloaded the deb package for kiba-dock and installed. However, when i run kiba-dock from the terminal i get the following error:
<hxx> philip@philip-laptop:~$ kiba-dock
<hxx> GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 4294967295 bytes
<hxx> aborting...
<hxx> Aborted (core dumped)
<BigLebowski> If you're using GNOME, you may need to install kdelibs.
<dv8n11_> yea
<mark_2007> any ideas on working with video issues?
<intelikey> dv8n11_ can you walk me through it ?
<LordLimecat> !paste |hxx
<ubotu> hxx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LordLimecat> :)
<fabiano> hi
<intelikey> dv8n11_ i have a root console open, what do i do ?
<fabiano> hi
<dv8n11_> exit
<dv8n11_> err
<LordLimecat> fabiano: do you have a cd burner, and did you just install ubuntu?
<BigLebowski> +What the.....? why is it trying to allocate so much memory :-/
<fabiano> I have
<LordLimecat> you have a cd burner?
<JohnPhys> wilo: hmm, well I'd try killing off the apt-get process, with "sudo kill 5266"
<fabiano> i have
<LordLimecat> you can download the latest ubuntu @ www.ubuntu.com
<LordLimecat> and then burn it to disk, and install that way
<wilo> JohnPhys: ok
<jewbilee> sethk: still not working Grub Error 22 Partition not found
<LordLimecat> that will bring you up to the latest version, 6.10
<BigLebowski> hxx, there must be a problem with that application, i have no idea why its trying to allocate so much memory
<jewbilee> sethk: i think those are the remnants from an old install, but i comepletely removed the partitions using device manager in windows
<dv8n11_> intelikey: yea sure join #dv8n11
<BigLebowski> hxx, the reason it's failing is because it can't physically allocate all of that memory
<fabiano> but in this case I will update all my sistem
<fabiano> system
<wilo> JohnPhys: i did it and got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10715/
<intelikey> jewbilee can bios boot that disk ?   if bios can't boot it grub can't
<LordLimecat> that is correct, fabiano.
<jewbilee> intelikey: what do you mean?
<LordLimecat> do you not want to update?
<jewbilee> intelikey: my bios gives me the optoin to boot from my external when i want to chose where to boot from
<BigLebowski> hxx, ie: it seems to be trying to allocate 4gb of memory
<jewbilee> intelikey: at the one time boot screen
<fabiano> I want to install my webcantoo
<LordLimecat> i cant help you with that :(
<JohnPhys> wilo: Aside from running through and killing off all of the apt and dpkg related processes, I'm not sure how to free up the database other than a reboot at the moment (and *everything* should be possible without a reboot).  It's not the most elegant method, but it *should* work.  can you run ps aux | grep apt again?
<BigLebowski> *mental note* avoid kiba-dock
<intelikey> net split ?
<fabiano> how can i install?
<wilo> ok ill run ps aux | grep apt
<dv8n11> intelikey: are you gonna join
<dv8n11> #dv8n11
<fabiano> is genius webcan
<DMU> hey
<intelikey> dv8n11 i did.  it's desybced
<wilo> JohnPhys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10716/
<LordLimecat> fabiano: i dont know how to install webcams :(
<dv8n11> huh
<intelikey> desync'd
<dv8n11> im there
<intelikey> but the channel is not on freenode
<fabiano> thanks
<jewbilee> intelikey: any suggestions?
<dv8n11> yes it is
<JohnPhys> wilo: do you have the the output from when you orignally exited the terminal?
<zen> Are there ISOs for Fawn already released, and if so, where the heck can I find them?
<wilo> nope
<wilo> i closed it down
<intelikey> jewbilee no not for grub.    lilo might work.
<mark_2007> any video driver help?
<wilo> it completed jre and then come up with a window tellin me terms and conditions
<jewbilee> intelikey: how can i remove grub from my external
<JohnPhys> wilo: try killing off 5576
<wilo> but couldn';t let me confirm or deny those conditions so i quit it
<jewbilee> intelikey: maybe a fresh install and setup will fix it
<VeganChick> I'm trying to XFCE 4.4 and the following commands don't work:
<VeganChick> chmod +x xfce4-4.4RC2-installer.run  sudo ./xfce4-4.4RC2-installer.run
<JohnPhys> wilo: Though you're going to have to reinstall the items
<wilo> "kill -9 5576"
<JohnPhys> wilo: sudo kill 5576
<kingrayray> anybody got a moment to help me get fglrx working w/ my 9600? i followed the binary guide on the wiki but it's still not working :/
<Varsendaggr> hey what is a good program that will help me make playlist and then be able to to sync it to my mp3 player.
<wilo> JohnPhys: done
<prevone> zen, http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=04075
<fabiano> how can i do to have a cube with my screen?
<Varsendaggr> anyone?
<andre_pl> I lost my log-out and switch user options, all I have is "quit" which drop right to gdm. what gives?
<prevone> fabiano, you need beryl or compiz
<wheels3572> jrib you here
<JohnPhys> wilo: can you apt-get install stuff now?  What did you mean by it not letting you agree to the terms or conditions?
<prevone> Varsendaggr, amarok works well for me
<jrib> wheels3572: yes
<kuzmaster> hey all!
<Varsendaggr> prevone, cool
<mark_2007> vars: try rythmbox
<BigLebowski> Hey kuzmaster
<billy> greetings earth_creatures.
<Madpilot> zen, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ - and #ubuntu+1 for Feisty questions
<fabiano> i din  t understend
<Varsendaggr> i'll try both of them
<billy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BigLebowski> Will there be a PPC Release of Feisty?
<ramza3> where can I install dos2unix
<zen> ramza3: did you try apt?
<fabiano> hi
<tonyyarusso> BigLebowski: #ubuntu+1
<prevone> fabiano, what kind of video card do you have
<zen> Madpilot, prevone: thanks.
<ramza3> zen, sysutils package? I did but dont know what package
<BigLebowski> tonyyarusso, Sorry, i just assumed someone may know.
<fabiano> fx440
<wilo> JohnPhys: when i was installing JVE from apt get, it installed and completed install, then it came up with some sort of gui in the terminal, ,like a dos terms and conditions, and asked em to confirm or deny terms and conditons
<JohnPhys> BigLebowski: I think so, though I'm not sure if it's officially supported.
<prevone> im not sure what that is, nvidia or ati?
<fabiano> nvidia
<prevone> k
<wilo> and i couldn't do either, so i quit the terminal and yeah
<fabiano> is nvidia
<prevone> fabiano, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<tonyyarusso> BigLebowski: And they might - but they probably aren't paying attention here and they are there ;)
<zen> ramza3: I'd be more help  if I was actually on Ubuntu...did you try, "apt-cache search dos2unix"?
<JohnPhys> wilo: ok, that sounds normal, I can't remember exactly what to do there, but if it said something like (C)onfirm or (D)eny, then you would press C or D, respectively.
<BigLebowski> Ah ok JohnPhys, thanks, saves me having to rebuild the 6.10 release.
<wheels3572> can someone help me iwth a keybaord shortcut im trying to edit please
<JohnPhys> BigLebowski: I could be 100% wrong though.
<billy> wheels3572:  what sort of shortcut are you trying to make?
<BigLebowski> JohnPhys, heh, aren't we all from time to time?
<billy> wheels3572:  most can be edited by going to the top panel, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts.
<JohnPhys> BigLebowski: This might be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376274
<NETWizz> Hi
<wheels3572> billy, that's not the one i want to edit.  im trying to get a shortcut to Terminal window
<TheVault> I don't think I did something right for my wireless
<NETWizz> Is the new ubuntu Beryl stable?
<wheels3572> billy, wanna make it control t
<wheels3572> billy, but when i go and do that it gives me a Capital C for control t
<billy> wheels3572:  there is, in fact, a "run terminal" shortcut in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts.
<prevone> Beryl just released .2.0 the other day. it should be stable
<TheVault> Its showing my wireless which is good, but its not showing how much signal strength I have when I view it. Its also not letting me conenct
<NETWizz> Is it any better?
<enderxim> NETWizz: I had no trouble installing 0.2.0 beryl whereas it took alot of effort to install 0.1.x on my machine.
<Jrabbit> TheVault,  iwconfig
<NETWizz> I have the update manager asking questions
<Jrabbit> TheVault, sudo iwconfig
<wheels3572> billy, there is?
<TheVault> jrabbit: Alright, 1 sec
<enderxim> NETWizz: What questions?
<TheVault> jrabbit: Now what?
<billy> wheels3572:  it's the last one in the desktop category in "Keyboard Shortcuts".
<NETWizz> Just wanted to make sure it won't fuck up Beryl
<NETWizz> I have installed beryl about 5 times so far
<NETWizz> Every other time, something didn't work out
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wheels3572> billy, it might make a difference that im using Xubunut
<NETWizz> What language?
<wheels3572> Xubuntu*
<enderxim> NETWizz: Yeah, same here. Just use their repos, install beryl and all that. Should be alright.
<NETWizz> Did I not use ENglish?
<davascript_home> !seen inteikey
<billy> I want to help a friend install Gnome-ppp onto her computer so that she can configure her dial-up modem.  Where should I install Gnome-ppp?  /usr/bin perhaps?
<davascript_home> !seen intelkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen inteikey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen intelkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NETWizz> This is an English chatroom right?
<davascript_home> god
<JohnPhys> wilo:  have you tried reinstalling the java yet?
* BigLebowski tried to install compiz on old ass ThinkPad, didn't like it too much :(
<ardchoille> NETWizz: yes
<dv8n11> i wouldnt install beryl on my workstation
<BigLebowski> NETWizz, It was the swearing that got that reaction
<ardchoille> NETWizz: Which language would you prefer?
<billy> wheels3572:  oh, I'm sorry.  I shouldn't have assumed.  I'm only familiar with Gnome and KDE (a little).  no experience with the other, xfce, I think it's called.
<wilo> JohnPhys: nope
<dv8n11> is there #ubunut-de #ubuntu-es
<dv8n11> guess not
<JohnPhys> wilo: give it a try
<kitche> !es | dv8n11
<ubotu> dv8n11: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kitche> !de | dv8n11
<ubotu> dv8n11: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dv8n11> hahah  donde esta el bano ubotu
<wheels3572> billy, right xfce
<TheVault> jrabbit: This is what I get when I do the sudo iwconfig http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y28/kylewitt/Iwconfig.png
<billy> wheels3572:  sorry I can't help, though.  Seems like there ought to be something similiar for xfce.
<TheVault> jrabbit:I have not configure the wpa-psk thing cause I'm not sure what to do
<JohnPhys> wilo: if you get to the same terms and conditions screen, then paste the output
<Dacvak> Ok, so I have a hard one, here... I'm using a Gyration Air Mouse with 5 buttons, and I'm trying to configure the remaining buttons to have some sort of function in Ubuntu. Anyone have any idea how I could go about doing that?
<BigLebowski> JohnPhys, i believe the terms and conditions thing is just an ncurses GUI
<dv8n11> yes you have to map the buttons using imwheel
<Jrabbit> TheVault,  Sudo iwconfig ESSID "ESSIDNAME" ap any
<enderxim> Besides bittorrent of course, what is a decent p2p app in linux/ubuntu? I'm looking for some obscure mp3's, should I just stick to direct connect, or would something else work just as well?
<BigLebowski> Press tab untill it highlights the 'OK' or 'ACCEPT' or whatever it is, then press enter
<noodles12> there is no shockwave for linux... wow that sucks =/
<BigLebowski> Atleast, thats how i remembeer it.
<JohnPhys> BigLebowski: ah, alright.  I couldn't remember what I did when I installed it
<BigLebowski> Yeah, been a while since i installed java too
<kitche> noodles12: there is flash that's what I use
<wheels3572> billy, i agree
<TheVault> jrabbit: I'm confused
<noodles12> can flash view .swf ?
<prevone> enderxim, frostwire (limewire clone), nicotine or pysoulseek (soulseek clients) are a start
<TheVault> noodles12: Yuppers
<kitche> noodles12: flash is .swf
<somniis> noodles12: yes   swf stands for shockwave flash
<enderxim> prevone: thank you
<kuzmaster> !gtk2
<andre_pl> I lost my log-out and switch user options, all I have is "quit" which drops right to gdm. what gives?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuzmaster> !GTK2
<kuzmaster> !Metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<noodles12> oh heheh thank sguys.. i don't get why it won't play >.<
<Player> I'm trying to get my resolution and refresh rates set correctly for edgy. I've changed xorg.conf, I've tried installing the fglrx driver for my Radeon 9200, but the screen resolution tool just won't let me choose the right refresh rate and resolution.
<madman91> how do i login?
<madman91> to cus
<madman91> cups
<dv8n11> Dacvak: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171396&page=2
<kuzmaster> hey....
<Player> Is there a way to force set the refresh and resolution in X?
<BigLebowski> Player, try sudo apkg-recconfigure xserver-xorg (i believe)
<Dacvak> Thanks!
<dv8n11> np
<Player> thanks
<kuzmaster> is there like a 'widget' app for ubuntu, like dashboard for mac, or konfabulator/yahoo widgets?
<BigLebowski> Reconfigure X to use the resolutions and refresh rates you want
<Dacvak> Does it matter that it's not a PS/2?
<BigLebowski> backup xorg.conf incase it screws it though
<bayziders> What progam could I use to delete my windows partition and add it to my linux one?
<BigLebowski> GParted
<rocca> hi
<madman91> what is the url to access the cups network?
<BigLebowski> Or fdisk
<Player> hum, program not found
<Player> (apkg-recconfigure)
<BigLebowski> dpkg
<JohnPhys> BigLebowski: should be dpkg (typo)
<billy> Is Gnome-ppp included in the LiveCD.  My friend needs Gnome-ppp to configure dial-out.  Can she install it from the LiveCD?
<BigLebowski> Sorry, typo
<dv8n11> kuzmaster: superkaramba
<kuzmaster> thanx
<tonyyarusso> billy: I don't think so.  You can also configure dialup via the usual networking interface, or more powerfully, through wvdial directly.  Yes.
<dv8n11> madman http://server:631
<bayziders> My system is starting to get really slow
<kitche> kuzmaster: superkaramba is for kde just so you know
<dv8n11> madman http://<server>:631
<bayziders> is there any thing I can do to speed it up
<kuzmaster> i see....
<kuzmaster> is there one that was made for gnome?
<BigLebowski> Or GDesklets
<dv8n11> who cares your using binaries
<BigLebowski> if you're using gnome
<rocca> my touchpad is very very slow, I changed the speed with "synclient MinSpeed=0.9 MaxSpeed=1.8", it works but I can't fix it at the reboot, what should I do ?
<Dacvak> How do you message someone in red?
<dv8n11> Dacvak:   type dv8 hit tab
<tonyyarusso> Dacvak: say their nick
<bayziders> I will be right back
<Dacvak> dv8n11, Nice
<BigLebowski> kuzmaster, gdesklets
<kuzmaster> thanks
<dv8n11> ther is also adesklets
<kitche> dv8n11: superkaramba depends on some kde libs
<dv8n11> yes but its just binaries
<Dacvak> dv8n11, Anyway, that didn't actually work. The gyration mouse is kinda weird. I couldn't find any help in the forums, either.
<intelikey>            does anyone know how to install grub on a partitionless disk ?       or can it even be done ?
<BigLebowski> Wouldn't it be easier just using something liek gdesklets instead of something that uses QT?
<dv8n11> for your intellimouse
<billy> tonyyarusso:  thx for reply.  I was thinking that too, though there seem to be success stories with Gnome-ppp.  I was at her house yesterday (out of town) and couldn't get it working with wvdial.  The modem appeared in the Device Manager, yet I could never activate the modem through the panel applet (as suggested).  Any thoughts would really be appreciated.  No internet is the only thing holding my friend back.
<dv8n11> try changing your drier in xorg.cofn
<dv8n11> conf
<intelikey> dv8n11 what happened to you while ago ?
<dv8n11> can you paste your xorg.xonf in www.rafb.net
<tonyyarusso> billy: You could certainly put the gnome-ppp .deb on a flash drive and install it in the live session if you think that will help
<tonyyarusso> billy: Do you have the right driver for it?
<bayziders> Can some one help me install frostwire some thing keeps on going wrong with my java install
<dv8n11> i rebooted into my gento system cus knoversation wouldnt work and i couldnt use irssi correctly for multiple roooms
<intelikey> ok.
<dv8n11> if you still want #dv8n11
<Dacvak> dv8n11, Did you want me to paste my xorg.conf?
<tonyyarusso> !java | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dv8n11> yes please
<dv8n11> adn type of mouse
<Dacvak> http://rafb.net/p/9W4p3s15.html
<colbert> How do I change my recycle bin icon ??
<VeganChick> Both of my dvd players are acting weird. The screen is split in half diagonally, and each half is moving at a slightly different speed...
<ramza3> random observation, everything with UBUNTU = good, other stuff (like misc linux docs) = sucks
<billy> tonyyarusso, this lady has an older computer. no flash drive.  she dual boots with windows, so downloading and then copying over would be feasible.  Not sure about the driver.  Used scanModem.  Couldn't find driver online.
<Player> thanks BigLebowski, that worked for me. Could you tell me why the Screen Resolution app was so restrictive on options?
<ramza3> everytime I veer from the ubuntu site, I get scared
<dv8n11> Dacvak: what kind of mouse
<Madpilot> ramza3, there are some good 3rd party docs out there - the Gentoo wiki is generally good, for example.
<dv8n11> Dacvak: instal xev
<tonyyarusso> billy: Try sending the scanModem results to the linmodems.org mailing list - they're very good
<Dacvak> Gyration Optical 2.4 Air Mouse
<madman91> what is the url to access the cups network?
<ramza3> Madpilot, gentoo is pretty cool, I went from gentoo to ubuntu a while back. ok, outside of gentoo and ubuntu info
<billy> tonyyarusso, thank you.  I'll try that.
<Dacvak> dv8n11, What's xev?
<dv8n11> you ar egoing to have to find out which buttons to map i use 6 7  but i have a diff ouse
<dv8n11> X event
<bayziders> How can I put a trash icon on my desktop?
<dv8n11> you run it and when you hit buttons on your mouse it will let you know how th mouse talks to X
<BigLebowski> ramza3, gentoo is cool, i just hate spending 2 days compiling stuff to get a usable system.
<ramza3> uea
<bayziders> Each day I use Ubuntu I get more enthusiastic about it.
<Dacvak> dv8n11, where can I get it?
<ramza3> BigLebowski, that is why I quit it, and worse, whenever you need latest and greatest and start getting the latest and greatest dependencies, and then your system is hosed
<VeganChick> anyone have any tips on what to do when you have DVD playback problems?
<delire> VeganChick: what sort of problems?
<madman91> dv8n11: what do i fill in for server
<VeganChick> delitre: the screen is split in half and running at slightly different speeds
<VeganChick> delire*
<JohnPhys> VeganChick: Sorry, no idea on the diag/split/differentspeeds
<BigLebowski> ramza3, Yep, i tend to setup an rsync server so i don't have that problem though
<BigLebowski> Just revert to a working setup
<dv8n11> Dacvak:  apt get instal xev
<dv8n11> madman91: the hostname of the pc that has cupsd running
<delire> VeganChick: that's odd. doesn't sound like raw bus bandwidth.
<madman91> dv8n11: how do i check hostname,, is that the thing in the terminal?
<delire> ..problems
<VeganChick> delire: yeah, I have no idea why it's doing this...
<dv8n11> run hostname
<delire> madman91: 'hostname'
<delire> VeganChick: have you tried mplayer?
<VeganChick> delire: I just switched to xubuntu from ubuntu, would that make any difference?
<dv8n11> no
<delire> VeganChick: 'mplayer dvd://'
<Dacvak> How do I run the program, again?
<madman91> delire + dv8n11 : thanks
<delire> VeganChick: hmm, i'd say that should improve things.
<dv8n11> np anytime
<VeganChick> delire: is that the same thing as Movie Player?
<billy> bayziders: it'd be far simpler to put one in the panel, but I'm sure you know that already.  Not sure how to add one to the desktop.
<diego_> hello i need some help
<delire> VeganChick: no it's a commandline application that is very good for playing video.
<BigLebowski> VLC > *
<bayziders> Does any one else know?
<BigLebowski> Whats up diego_?
<diego_> i cant get the same resolution in my screen that i have in windows
<bayziders> I am trying to keep it to one pannel and I am running out of room
<diego_> i need 1024x768 70hz
<JohnPhys> diego_: what resolution?
<ramza3> I just installed a device driver (just got out of make install and ldconfig), is there a way that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will pick it up or do I hve to do it manually
<diego_> but i cant get that
<diego_> i tried everything
<delire> VeganChick: see if you can install mplayer and then try 'mplayer dvd://' on the command line. it gives very useful debug output.
<JohnPhys> diego_: what kind of graphics card do you have, and what specifically have you tried?
<^_genie_^> diego_: re-config x
<diego_> im using the driver i810
<bayziders> in chmod what command can I use to make the file read and write able by every one
<^_genie_^> diego_, re-config x
<diego_> i tried editing the x config file
<delire> bayziders: chmod ugo+rw file
<dv8n11> chmod 744 i think
<billy> diego_ : have you tried `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` ?
<diego_> i get the 1024 but with 60hz
<dv8n11> no no chmod 777
<colbert> How do I change my recycle bin icon ??
<dv8n11> world writeable
<diego_> yes
<tombow> ssh hostname:portnumber is proper syntax, right?
<VeganChick> delire: would that be the same thing as mplayer32?
<Rodekil> ubuntu defaults to 60 hz. I've never tried to change it, but I think that you need to change the file
<jbraddoc> Wholy cow are there alot of people in here...
<ghatak> Hi, I am currently using Edgy, How do i upgrade to Fiesty ?
<Rodekil> xconfig that is
<NETWizz> @cpudan
<NETWizz> you there?
<billy> !upgrade | ghatak
<ubotu> ghatak: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<delire> bayziders: i prefer the letter syntax over the number syntax. u == user, g == group, o == other, + == add, r == read, w == write.
<diego_> billy, the timing i need to use is 56.5khz 70hz NN
<BigLebowski> bayziders, chmod 777?
<NETWizz> got to restart X
<NETWizz> brb
<NETWizz> I replaced beryl
<Dacvak> dv8n11, Hey, the other buttons aren't being recognized as buttons. They're being recognized as KeyPresses.
<dv8n11> yes that how they ar eused
<dv8n11> you will have to use imwheel
<billy> diego_ : when you lspci in terminal, is your graphics card ICH7 family?
<bayziders> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dv8n11> adn edit ~/.imwheel.rc
<dv8n11> adn edit ~/.imwheelrc
<diego_> no
<diego_> ICH4
<billy> diego_ : perhaps i810 isn't the right driver.
<VeganChick> weird...the clock says "0:23"
<VeganChick> so not used to that format...
<cosmo_> is there a way to be able to write to a NTFS drive?
<NETWIzz> back
<billy> VeganChick:  you have it set to 24 hr format.
<Dacvak> dv8n11, So, what am I supposed to do?
<diego_> my card is a intel 845G
<NETWIzz> @cosmo
<NETWIzz> Yes
<NETWIzz> Install NTFS3G
<dv8n11> install imwheel
<VeganChick> billy: oh...
<JohnPhys> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dv8n11> ubotu stupidass
<blanky> !ntfs | johnm
<BigLebowski> cosmo_ ntfs-3g
<cosmo_> sweet thanks
<BigLebowski> Ahh, too late :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupidass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> johnm: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<blanky> LOL
<blanky> ubotu life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> Folks, stop spamming the bot
<billy> diego_ : perhaps try driver just above i810 when you `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`.
<blanky> sorry, had to do that :(
<blanky> I love ubotu though
* blanky hugs ubotu
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<tombow> i changed the sshd port to a non-standard port and now i can't log in, "connection refused"...
<BigLebowski> :O We shalt not speak of YUM.
<diego_> i740
<kingrayray> anybody wanna help me get the OSS radeon driver to work with acceleration? or point me to a helpful howto or something? i'm stumped and getting pretty frustrated.. direct rendering worked when i installed and then i decided to toy with fglrx which was a bad idea
<billy> diego_ : it's worth a shot.  just theory though.
<kingrayray> i can't get it back lol
<VeganChick> billy: where do I go to change the time settings? I can't find it...
<billy> VeganChick:  right click the clock.
<mboso> how do I check what options a package was compiled with?
<billy> VeganChick:  then select preferences.  there ought to be a toggle for 24hr format.
<VeganChick> billy: hah, my right-click isn't working. i just installed xubuntu
<diego_> billy, i think that the auto detect overides my config file
<diego_> (II) I810(0): Using detected DDC timings
<Dacvak> dv8n11, I don't understand what imwheel does. I downloaded it, and apparently it's running. Nothing is different.
<billy> diego_ : when reconfiguring, do not select "automatically."
<chalmer> why did my screen res. change to 600x480 by it's self?
<chalmer> help any1?
<diego_> ok
<chalmer> help !!!
<diego_> billy, where?
<billy> chalmer:  what did you do just before it changed resolutions?  Any new packages?
<chalmer> no i dont think so
<Joshooa> How can I find out what file to add to my startup for Gaim and GMail Notifier?
<silver6> kingrayray, did you change back your xorg.conf to the original (i.e. "ati" not "fglrx")
<dv8n11> you will have to write login script for it
<kingrayray> is it ati that i use? i can't find a clear answer
<chalmer> just been running all day and about 6 hours later it was changed to 600x480
<kingrayray> i know ZERO about using ati these days
<dv8n11> man imwheel and what wm/de do yo uuse
<silver6> kingrayray, yes. ati and radeon do the same thing
<dv8n11> x k or g
<kingrayray> silver6, so if its on radeon it'll work too?
<MikeC2> pft
<chalmer> everthing is big
<billy> diego_ : write this down.  drop to a command line with ctrl-alt-f1.  then type `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`.  go through the process.  do not select automatically detect video.  when done, do `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop` then `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start`.  If you get an error, go back through dpkg-reconfigure and select another driver.
<silver6> kingrayray, it should, but when you first load ubuntu it is "ati" in the xorg.conf, so maybe try that
<kingrayray> well, i did a dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and chose ati
<chalmer> billy
<kingrayray> which should revert it to defaults right?
<kingrayray> but it doesn't work :(
<nooaa> hi guys
<shadowman> /mode $me +x
<billy> chalmer:  that's strange.  you cannot change it back in Preferences?
<maxamillion> feisty will include gnome 2.18 correct?
<billy> maxamillion:  feisty talk is in #ubuntu+1
<nooaa> does anyone know if ubuntu has asp server support
<maxamillion> billy: rgr
<silver6> also, make sure Composite isn't set to false in your xorg.conf. why don't you paste your xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ i'll have a look
<Dacvak> dv8n11, I don't know, I'm really new to this. I installed Ubuntu last night, so I really don't understand most of it.
<madman91> Dacvak: dont give up
<chalmer> no when i click to change the res. nothing. it want even let me change the monitor refresh rate either
<dv8n11> i understand
<nooaa> does anyone know if ubuntu has asp server support
<kingrayray> silver6, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10721
<nooaa> or is there a apt-get function to install asp server support
<billy> chalmer:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in command line.
<Dacvak> madman91, Do you know how I could get an 8-button mouse to work? The last three buttons are being recognized as keypresses, not actual buttons.
<shadowman> should be in your mouse settings
<chalmer> how do i open the command line?
<shadowman> accessories
<shadowman> teminal
<chalmer> k
<billy> chalmer:  ctrl-alt-f1.  write down the command before you go there.
<VeganChick> EIGHT buttons? wtf?
<shadowman> lol
<nooaa> can anyone help me please
<exs> hello guys!! I'm back from a night club and I have just realized, it is impossible to get pissed whilst you have a cold!!
<billy> exs:  true.
<kingrayray> exs, hahahahaha
<exs> Thankd for your replies
<nooaa> does anyone know if ubuntu can have asp server support
<madman91> Dacvak: no i dont.. i havent made mine to work either
<madman91> Dacvak: i have given up
<kingrayray> silver6, ???
<exs> i spent lots of phone credit talking to a fat girl i know for an hour.
<silver6> kingrayray, xorg.conf looks ok. maybe try changing "radeon" to "ati" in the device section, since it's the ubuntu default. but not sure that's what it is
<kingrayray> ok
<mand0> why is that exs ?
<billy> Dacvak:  do you have an "Options" "ButtonLayout" "1 2 3 6 7" line in your xorg.conf ?
<whta> ok guys. time for the million dollar question. which text editor should i use for programming? i'd prefer NOT to have a command line text editor >_>
<chalmer> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<billy> whta:  vi
<exs> mand0:  why is what?.. the chat on the phone??.. because she's actually a nice girl
<chalmer> whats that mean?
<billy> whta:  oh sorry.  nvmind.
<nooaa> anyone
<nooaa> anyone
<nooaa> anyone
<Dacvak> billy, Yeah
<kingrayray> ok well i changed it, gonna reboot for a fresh start. thanks for helpin me out silver6, was getting desperate
<Dacvak> billy, Wait, maybe not.
<mand0> exs: No, i meant getting pissed while you have a cold
<billy> Dacvak:  also a "YZAxis" "4 5" line?
<Dacvak> billy, Yes
<nooaa> anyone
<nooaa> anyone
<nooaa> anyone
<nooaa> anyone
<nooaa> anyone
<nooaa> anyone
<nooaa> anyone
<billy> !enter | nooaa
<ubotu> nooaa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mand0> nooaa: shush
<silver6> kingrayray, no prob let me know how it goes
<BigLebowski> nooaa, You're not going to get an answer like that.
<nooaa> sorry
<billy> Dacvak:  and you've restarted X since adding those lines?
<nooaa> guys
<Dacvak> billy, Yes
<BigLebowski> What is the problem nooaa?
<nooaa> was not sure if my connection was working a
<nooaa> does anyone know if ubuntu has asp server support
<billy> Dacvak:  what model mouse?
<nooaa> ***can have
<Dacvak> billy, I think the main problem is, the extra buttons aren't being recognized as buttons. They're being recognized as "keypresses" KeyPress 183, 184, and 185.
<BigLebowski> I believe there is an apache module for ASP support, you're SOL on ASP.NET though
<Dacvak> billy, It's a Gyration Air Mouse.
<tombow> asp.net is shit though
<BigLebowski> tombow, compared to?
<tombow> asp
<exs> mand0: well, it seems as though that if you have a cold, you are unable to get pissed. that is all!
<kingrayray> silver6, mind if i PM?
<nooaa> just that there is a cms system i want
* kingrayray is getting lost in all the chatter
<silver6> sure
<nooaa> and it runs on flippen asp[
<tombow> actually, mono supports asp.net
<BigLebowski> Heh, I love linux, but, .NET is a fantastic dev platform
<tombow> .net sucks ass
<BigLebowski> And mono is getting better.
<tombow> .net is for corporate drones
<BigLebowski> tombow, any technical reasons for such a statement? or just pure eletism?
<Varanger> hi !
<tombow> BigLebowski, not much specific to .net (most apply to C++ and java as well)
<Varanger> Is there any option to make a backup of a folder  and subfolder including .* files but avoiding some extension... ??
<nooaa> i dont think i set my server up properly is there anyone that can help me
<BigLebowski> tombow, fair enough, and you're prefered dev language/framework?
<shadowman> why the hell woudl you want to do that
<davascript_home> what up nooaa
<Dacvak> billy, How do I assign KeyPress XXX to have a function?
<BigLebowski> And i agree on C++, half arsed OO Implementation
<|3lack|ce> Good evening. Needing help with an older version of Ubuntu - running off live cd. Anyone have time?
<Pablo> what is the problem?
<davascript_home> Dacvak: you have to use imwheel and xmodmap to map the buttons
<billy> Dacvak:  not sure about that.  I'm not getting any helpful returns with Google Linux either.  Wish I could help more.
<Scunizi> Suddenly Ekiga will not register me. How can I help you help me get this working again?
<Dacvak> davascript_home, I do not. I'm not sure how do use those programs. I'm new as of last night.
<davascript_home> ~/.Xmodmap is where yo map the buttons
<|3lack|ce> Video issues - running 5.04 ubuntu - amd64bit machine 2gigs ram nvidia 7800xfx video card.  screen is scrolled about 2 inches to the right and I can't resolve.
<davascript_home> its a file
<Dacvak> Where is it?
<davascript_home>  /home/username/.Xmodmap  it is a script you might have to create it
<Dacvak> What would I type?
<davascript_home> pm me and i will show you my ~/.Xmodmap
<tombow> keysym Escape = grave asciitilde
<tombow> keysym grave = Escape asciitilde
<tombow> ^^^ 1337 xmodmap mapping
<ravigehlot> If asked between Sendmail, Postfix or QMAIL which one would you choose and why?
<Dacvak> davascript_home, Did you get my pm?
<dilch> ravigehlot, i use postfix ... easy to set up and configure
<tombow> one of my goals in life is to be able to set up sendmail
<MikeC2> tombow: <3
<BigLebowski> tombow, come on, set your sights a little higher ;-)
<ravigehlot> dilch: ok
<dilch> it's not hard to set up sendmail, just involved
<davascript_home> no
<BigLebowski> The biggest pain in the ass on linux is X, period.
<noodles12> this is a dumb question but where are the temporary internet files?
<dilch> X? what's the problem?
<tombow> "setting up sendmail" is right below "cure cancer" and "sleep with japanese twins" in my list of things to do before i die
<BigLebowski> Almost any problem i've ever spent more than 20 mins fixing is normally X.
<MikeC2> I just gave up on compositing, caused way to many issues for a spiffy cube.
<chalmer> billy
<billy> chalmer
<tombow> tombow
<tombow> wait..
<dilch> chalmer?
<chalmer> never mind
* billy is awesome.
<Dacvak> How do I set up Xmodmap?
<diego_> billy, i get the same refresh rate
<BigLebowski> tombow, does it matter about the gender of the twins? :P
<tombow> ubuntu's gnome should detect it upon log in Dacvak
<ijmi> I'm having a hard time connecting to my wireless network on edgy-eft. I can use my wireless card, see ssid's in the area, but when I try to connect to my router, all I get is "DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval #"
<billy> diego_ : nothing's better?
<diego_> nop
<chalmer> i restarted tha comp and tha screen res. went back to normal instead og 600x480
<davascript_home> !xmodmap Dacvak
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<diego_> same timing 48.3/60
<diego_> i want 56.5/70
<davascript_home> Dacvak: did you get my pm
<davascript_home> Dacvak: have you registered your nicname
<Dacvak> I have not.
<billy> chalmer:  that's progress.  :)
<yell0w> hey guys, i know this's a long shot, but after doing mk2fs e2fsck , is it still possible to recover data from a partition ?
<dilch> Dacvak, you can try xkeycaps
<MikeC2> Hey, how can I disable CPU throttleing?
<billy> diego_ : not sure how to change that.  never had to deal with that issue.
<chalmer> so how do i config my internet?
<dilch> Dacvak, as in "sudo apt-get install xkeycaps"
<vir3nt> Using the automatic ati xgl beryl script, my resolution is messed and my monitor wont display it.
<Dacvak> I'll try that, thanks for the command.
<davascript_home> Dacvak: run /msg nickserv register Dacvak
<billy> MikeC2:  what's the problem with the throttling?
<chalmer> so how do i config my internet?
<billy> chalmer:  using dial-up.
<billy> ?
<chalmer> DSL
<Dacvak> Already registered. Maybe I registered a while ago?
<chalmer> bellsouth
<MikeC2> usually I like it, but with amarok its... kinda funny the visulization jumps frame rates as the scale changes ;p
<Dacvak> I can't imagine anyone else using this nick.
<MikeC2> I assume just keep it at max, the power savings isnt that amazing.
<RiverRat> Does the install CD have chroot on it?
<buddha> what does sudo apt-get do?
<MikeC2> buddha: its a way to install software
<billy> MikeC2:  can you disable it in your BIOS?
<chalmer> my other 3 comp's run grest but this 1 w/ edubuntu run slower than dialup
<davascript_home> Dacvak: run /msg nickserv identify <password.
<davascript_home> Dacvak: run /msg nickserv identify <password>
<MikeC2> buddha: sudo(root mode) apt-get(apt method) then you would use something like install firefox
<chalmer> is there something that needs to b config.?
<davascript_home> MikeC2: run man apt-get  and man apt-cache
<MikeC2> billy: I bet I can, just wondering if theres a apci setting or something I can just set in linux
<buddha> MikeC2:does it go to the ubuntu website or is it stored locally?
<Dacvak> Accepted. Ok, now I can PM.
<roe> about 2 weeks ago I did a dist-upgrade which installed 2.6.17-11 kernel, but when I boot to it the nvidia module is broken, is this something I can fix or is it something ubuntu needs to?
<MikeC2> buddha: online
<MikeC2> davascript_home: why o.O?
<buddha> thanks
<MikeC2> np
<chalmer> is there something that needs to b config.?
<davascript_home> MikeC2: man pages will teach you everything
<billy> MikeC2:  does `cpufreq-info` return anything?
<dilch> roe, reinstall the nvidia drivers
<erstazi> buddha: the manual has more information http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<MikeC2> davascript_home: I was explaining to someone else about apt-get ;p
<roe> dilch, nvidia-glx package?
<davascript_home> oh
<dilch> roe, yeah
<davascript_home> sorry
<ijmi> Can anyone tell me why my laptop is trying to DHCPDISCOVER to 255.255.255.255 instead of 192.168.0.1, and specifically, how I can change that?
<roe> did that
<chalmer> is there something that needs to b config.? for my network for tha dsl
<dilch> roe, well it has to rebuild the modules for the new kernel
<MikeC2> billy: I dont have that command o.O
<billy> MikeC2:  oh.  you're using a different package to scale than me then.  Not sure how to pull it off.
<MikeC2> whatever is built into kubuntu?
<billy> MikeC2:  the good folks in #kubuntu would probably know.  :)
<eck> ijmi: that is how dhcp works
<MikeC2> hehe, alirght
<MikeC2> ty tho
* billy does his best.
<dilch> roe, maybe install linux-restricted-modules if you haven't already
<ijmi> eck: Oh yeah, good call.
<eck> ijmi: that will be broadcast to all link-local devices
<slvmchn> is there any program to see how hot my processor is running
<eck> how else would the computer know the ip address of the router?
<roe> dilch, yea, i have those packages already
<ijmi> eck: No, I understand, I blacked out or something for a minute there. Any idea why the router isn't DHCPOFFERing anything?
<chalmer> is there something that needs to b config.? for my network for tha dsl
<erstazi> slvmchn: is your mobo set up to be able to give that information?
<dilch> ijmi, it is a broadcast address .. it is looking for everything on the network
<dilch> roe, and you've reinstalled them both?
<eck> ijmi: uh, see if you can make your router keep logs (or let you view them), most routers can do that
<chalmer> help w/ internet?
<roe> dilch, I did not re-install the restricted modules package
<dilch> roe, try that now
<dilch> roe, as they are different modules :)
<chalmer> help w/ internet?
<poningru> chalmer: whatsup?
<chalmer> help w/ internet?
<nooaa> davascript_home ???
<poningru> see that doesnt explain it to me
<diego_> How can i get the same modeline for my x config file that windows use for my monitor
<poningru> diego_: what do you mean modeline?
<poningru> like refresh rate?
<dilch> roe, everytime you update the kernel, you'll have to update the restricted modules, as they have to match
<poningru> or like resolution?
<diego_> modeline for my monitor configuration
<diego_> i need the same refresh rate that i have in windows
<chalmer> do i need to config anything for my dsl to wrrk?
<erstazi> diego: look on the internet for your model
<poningru> chalmer: how are you connected to dsl modem?
<chalmer> its slower than dial-up
<tombow> chalmer, is your dsl configured correctly?
<diego_> poningru, i did
<poningru> chalmer: ethernet or usb?
<erstazi> diego_: what model do you have?
<diego_> i have the horizontal refresh and the vertival refresh
<diego_> samsung 551v
<chalmer> router/ wrt54-g
<diego_> in windows i have 56.5khz 70hz NN 1024x768
<poningru> chalmer: so ethernet cable right?
<davascript_home> openwrt ftw
<poningru> davascript_home++
<diego_> but in ubuntu i get 48.3 60 1024x768
<chalmer> 4 port w/ 3 other comp's w/ windows
<intelikey> diego_ not important but one is refresh the other is sync  :)
<chalmer> yes
<poningru> chalmer: what version of ubuntu?
<diego_> i need 70hz for the refresh
<davascript_home> yessir poningru
<diego_> and im getting 60
<chalmer> edubuntu LTs
<diego_> in 800x600 i get 85 the same i get in windows
<diego_> but in 1024 i cant get the 70hz
<erstazi> diego_: your xorg.conf needs edited to match the settings
<chalmer> edubuntu LTs
<poningru> chalmer: ok here lets try couple of things
<erstazi> diego_: do you know the min and max of both refresh and sync?
<poningru> chalmer: open up a terminal
<diego_> erstazi, yes
<erstazi> diego_: what are they?
<poningru> chalmer: type this and press enter: ping google.com
<Guest52285> hey anyone here studying IT At The Moment?
<whta> does the vim tutorial come with ubuntu?
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, can anyone suggest an OCR (Optical Character Recognition) package with high-percentage recognition for ubuntu?
<poningru> Guest52285: studying IT?
<diego_> erstazi, horiz 30 - 55 vert 50-120
<Guest52285> yeah, infomation technology
<poningru> Guest52285: I know what IT means
<`anthony> anyone got suggestions for printing onto a CDROM - are there gimp templates or similar?
<diego_> but i think in windows the timing i use es 56.5 70 nn
<poningru> just ask your question man
<Hobbsee> whta: run vimtutor
<erstazi> diego_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<intelikey> sethk did you ever remember/find what sets the number of consoles ?
<ott0> running ubuntu edgy on a laptop with irregular screen, got 915resolution which modifies the bios to recognize the new resolution, but I need to run it at startup before x starts -- haven't found any good information about how to do this... can anyone point me to a good place / help me?
<Madpilot> `anthony, use glabels, it's got templates for CDROM labels
<chalmer> k
<poningru> ott0: install the package
<Guest52285> well, its sorta indepth, if theres a more appropriate chatroom for my questions, can you please refer me?
<poningru> 915resolution
<whta> hobbsee: it says that it's not a valid command
<poningru> Guest52285: just ask here dude
<`anthony> Madpilot: Ta much!
<Guest52285> im doing an assignment, systems overview
<Hobbsee> whta: install vim, not just vi
<Madpilot> Guest52285, if it's not directly related to Ubuntu tech support, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<compilerwriter> Has anyone else had strange things occur with the mounting and unmounting of floppy drives?  If so, did you get the thing solved?  How did you solve it?
<Varsendaggr> i have a link for an itunes pod cast (the link is going to the itunes store...)   how do i make ipodder do it.
<ott0> poningru: I already installed it and it works great, but right now I have to run it and then restart x each time
<poningru> wth
<ott0> i don't know how to make it run at startup
<poningru> that should do it automagically
<poningru> hmm weird
<dilch> intelikey, for the number of consoles see /etc/initttab, and specifically the getty entries
<Varsendaggr> is there i tunes for linux
<`anthony> compilerwriter: People still _own_ floppy drives? :)
<slvmchn> erstazi: to be honest i have no idea if it's set up to show it
<poningru> ott0: do you know init scripts?
<slvmchn> erstazi: i just assumed it would be able to
<compilerwriter> Yes they some people still do own the damned things.
<starseed> this might be a common question, I'm trying to install 6.10 , after i manually edit my partitions it asks me to set the mount points. I the get a "no root file system" error, not letting me proceed / i have the partition I want set to "/" though .. anyone else run across this ?
<poningru> chalmer: press ctrl+c after like a few times
<dilch> intelikey, the entries that look like "2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2"
<diego_> i did that but i cant get the 70 refresh rate
<poningru> and put the output in pastebin
<Alonea> compilerwriter: hmm, you got any friends with floppy drives?
<poningru> !pastebin | chalmer
<ubotu> chalmer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> dilch yeah i know that.  but if you comment out all but one.  the other 5 consoles are still activated only there is no getty running on them.
<compilerwriter> 'anthony and I occaisinally have to deal with them.
<erstazi> slvmchn: some mobo's can't read the temp
<erstazi> diego_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<billy> starseed:  that has happened to me before.
<erstazi> diego_: run that in terminal
<intelikey> dilch i want them to not be active.
<diego_> erstazi, i did that like 3 times
<compilerwriter> I have one or two friends with floppy drives alonea?
<ott0> poningru: yeah, I was thinking I would have to edit one but I can't find them in ubuntu
<poningru> starseed: your root should be atleast 2 gig big
<poningru> ott0: /etc/init.d
<ott0> it's like ubuntu has a different startup system or something?
<glick> hey how can i tell what version of gtk-gnutella comes with edgy?
<poningru> ott0: yes but it is systemv compatible
<erstazi> diego_: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<ott0> called upstart?
<intelikey> dilch i also know that /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh  affects that.  i have edited it also.  but something is still activating them.
<poningru> glick: apt-cache show gtk-gnutella
<poningru> or whatever the name of the package is
<erstazi> diego_: change the refresh rate there
<glick> poningru, im on dapper
<starseed> poningru : yah, it is .. I actually have a kubuntu fiesty install on it now, I kind of use it as a test partition
<glick> can you check that for me please?
<poningru> glick: right
<chalmer> ccits still pinging
<intelikey> dilch i should mention the version.  dapper.
<poningru> glick: uh on feisty
<poningru> I'm on feisty
<compilerwriter> alonea why?
<glick> what is it on feisty?
<chalmer> its still pinging
<erstazi> diego_: the first two I gave you were to give the min and max, the last is the gnome way of selecting a refresh rate
<chalmer> what now?
<Alonea> compilerwriter: well, if you really need that file I would try asking them to get it off for you. I honestly dont know how to get linux to see it. Have you tried describing your problem in ##linux? they got my MMC reader working.
<poningru> chalmer: stop it using ctrl+c
<dilch> intelikey, hmm, i'm thinking, because i've done the same thing in the past and it has worked
<poningru> I told you this like a minute ago
<erstazi> diego_: I been there before with an odd refresh and it hurts your eyes
<compilerwriter> I managed to get the file off the disk, but now I am stuck with the blasted icon on my desktop.
<erstazi> slvmchn: how new or old is your mobo?
<chalmer> ok now what?
<compilerwriter> I will go talk to them.
<poningru> glick: 0.96.3
<poningru> chalmer: put the output in a pastebin
<poningru> !pastebin | chalmer
<ubotu> chalmer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<glick> damn thats the version i need
<dilch> intelikey, i'm not sure ... i just remember commenting out the getty entries. Sorry
<poningru> glick: upgrade to edgy then to feisty
<glick> damn there should be an easy way to upgrade single packages in the distro to the latet version without having to upgrade the entire distro
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | glick
<ubotu> glick: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> dilch i have grep'd all of /etc  looking for what might mention vt or tty [2-6]    i can't find it.     like i said inittab and console.screen.sh  but i have rewritten both.
<poningru> glick: backports
<glick> poningru, i enabled backports but gtk-gnutella is not in the backports repo unless im doing it wrong
<dilch> intelikey, i'd better have a sandwich while i think
<billy> i have fairly recently produced mobo and CPU.  How can I be sure Ubuntu is juicing them for all their worth?
<intelikey> dilch well thanks
<poningru> glick: yeah sorry dude you are out of luck
<Madpilot> ubotu, info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<LOWER_CASE> Hi: can anyone suggest an OCR package with high-percentage recognition for ubuntu?
<cantervil> hello, someone uses Nicotine???
* intelikey heads off to the friged box too...
<glick> damn the edgy one is too old too
<ott0> t
<poningru> glick: dude ...
<poningru> stop cursing in ere please
<glick> whose cursing?
<poningru> glick: why dont you just upgrade to feisty
<Alonea> ok, after installing the binary drivers for my video card my computer will no longer restart or shutdown. It starts to, but just sticks at a black screen.
<poningru> glick: go check your last three statements
<Hobbsee> Alonea: probably a fault of the binary drivers, then.  might need to remove them.
<glick> damn isnt a cuss
<shadowman> lol
<poningru> glick: please dont do it in here
<dilch> please! he's hurting my beautiful eyes with his profanity!
<starseed> okay, so if I set the installer to anything but the default partition is choose for "/" it gives me the "no root file system error" .
<shadowman> lol thats like mormon crusing
<starseed> is = it
<Pthag> ..
<Pthag> You got on somebody for saying DAMN?
<TraceGreen> Hello, how can i get my sata hard disk's serial number? I try to use hdparm -I /dev/sda, but with error: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed
<poningru> ...
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, can anyone suggest an OCR (Optical Character Recognition) package with high-percentage recognition for ubuntu?  I got some newspaper articles from 1960's I want to scan to text.
<poningru> lets keep this family friendly people
<tonyyarusso> Pthag: especially after the third time.  Don't make yourself be included too.
<erstazi> Pthag: welcome to freenode
<intelikey> i would like to do two things to this box     1. stop whatever it is, from activating tty[2-6]  at boot time.      2. install grub       both of which seem impossable.
<Alonea> Hobbsee: umm, no, I NEED my 3d acceleration. I have apps and screensavers that wont work without it. I saw other people had this too, but the acpi=off noacpi thing doesn't work for me
* Hobbsee will remove anyone who's cursing from thsi point onwards, or referencign it.
<tonyyarusso> LOWER_CASE: You could try tesseract - I'm not sure which versions it's in, and haven't used it myself, but have heard good things.
<glick> cant i just install the .deb from feisty?
<Hobbsee> Alonea: right.  unfortunately, ubuntu cant fix the binary drivers, so you're kind of stuck, if it's a bug in the binary driver
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, should we also kick for typos? ;)
<ijmi> Okay, so I finally got my laptop connected to my wireless router. Is there any reason why it's going so slowly? To the tune of peaking out at 15 KB/s?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: tempting.  :P
<tonyyarusso> glick: check the deps.  "maybe"
<LOWER_CASE> tonyyarusso: ta, I'll check in the package manager...
<wastrel> Alonea:  did you follow the howto on the wiki
<intelikey> tonyyarusso my man.   long time no  C++   :)
<Alonea> well, all I know is that the acpi thing is supposed to fix that little bug (this has onlybeen reported as an ubuntu thing) but it doesn't for me
<poningru> intelikey: lol
<shadowman> ilmi get etherap and see how amny people are using the network and what there doing
<Alonea> wastrel: for my binary drivers? yeeessss. and they nicely.
<Alonea> *they work
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: lol.  Works in so many ways - still no C++ for me (although I've starting glancing furtively at a C book I found...)
<intelikey> cool.
<nooaa> can anyone help me with a perfect web server setup on ubuntu server with ftp and so everything works
<pop> I got an error while booting from ubuntu WUBI  -- mounting /proc on /root/proc failed
<glick> there should be an easy way to upgrade
<glick> thats a problem with linux
<dilch> tonyyarusso, get the only C book that matters; "The C Programming Language" Kernighan and Ritchie :)
<billy> glick:  also a problem with Microsoft.
<erstazi> NOOAA: LAMP and ProFTPD
<wastrel> Alonea:  so they work but you can't boot?
<intelikey> glick there is.  install clean   same as upgrading M$
<tombow> i don't like K&R
<tonyyarusso> dilch: Is that the "classic C" one, or did they update for the standards?
<tombow> there's a much better C book
<glick> im talking about upgrading a single program
<ijmi> shadowman: There are three systems on the network. One is downloading a file at 14.2 KB/sec, the second is using IRC, and the third is idling.
<dilch> tombow, funny, they speak highly of you ...
<tonyyarusso> nooaa: LAMP and vsftpd is what I use.
<shadowman> anyone know how to get airsnort with a card that not supported by prism 54. Like can I write my own info for something like that?
<tombow> Darnell & Margolis or something
<dilch> tonyyarusso, there is an updated one ANSI
<Alonea> wastrel: Oh, I can boot my computer fine, but when I goto the little log out, then shutdown or restart, it closes my programs, screen goes black, then it just stays there.
<nooaa> <erstazi> got lamp installed but there is a problem with the script im trying to install
<tonyyarusso> dilch: good to know
<eck> all you need to learn C is the man pages
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'ath0'? My file /etc/network/interfaces lists the entries 'auto eth0', 'auto ath0' and  'auto wlan0'. Why?
<tonyyarusso> nooaa: describe the problem please
<erstazi> nooaa: you can msg me if you want
<dilch> tombow, yeah, that's another good one
<wastrel> Alonea:  ah i get that sometimes.  fglrx?
<erstazi> nooaa: then you won't be offtopic
<tombow> dilch, but for some reason no one's ever heard of it
<dilch> "C: A Software Engineering Approach"
<intelikey> bullgard4 trying ot cover whatever networking card you have.
<tombow> yea
<tombow> that's the one i learned C from
<chalmer> does edubuntu support wireless cards?
<dilch> tombow, heh, it was one of our required texts, along with K&R
<tombow> after K&R put me to sleep
<Alonea> wastrel: yup. I have an ATI Xpress 200
<tombow> dilch, what college?
<intelikey> bullgard4 eth = ethernet card    wlan = wireless nic
<chalmer> does edubuntu support wireless cards?
<shadowman> chalmer if your wireless ism't supported use ndiswrapper
<aldin> chalmer, it supports all cardes that ubuntu supports, AFAIK
<dilch> tombow, University of Western Australia ... probably one you aren't familiar with :)
<eck> ath0 is also a wireless card
<bullgard4> intelikey: I know what interfaces my laptop has. But I do not know what ath0 means in that file.
<eck> ath for atheros
<tombow> dilch, lol.. yea that's pretty cool; most places don't even teach C any more
<tombow> the operating system course at berkeley uses java
<dilch> tombow, haha this was a long time ago
<tombow> oh
<tonyyarusso> chalmer: edubuntu has the same drivers, etc. as Ubuntu
<wastrel> Alonea:  well are you sure it's noacpi and not noapic?  (i have no idea, just askin)
<eck> tombow: are you a student at berkeley?
<chalmer> ok when i install tha card and then boot up . how do i install tha drivers ?
<tombow> eck, graduated recently
<glick> alot of the CS students at my school only knew java
<eck> i'm a junior :-)
<tombow> at berkeley?
<glick> thats sad
<eck> yes
<tombow> cool
<davascript_home> CS is just school
<davascript_home> learn IT on your own
<shadowman> download ndiswrapper make sure its not version 1.0 then download a windows driver inf of your card
<aldin> chalmer, u do this: type in google ubuntu yourcardname
<jhsands> is evolution 2.10 in the update manager for edgy?
<dilch> tombow, heh, this was pre-internet, but post usenet and arpanet :)
<davascript_home> adept
<glick> feisty hasnt been released yet
<glick> officially
<shadowman> after that open your terminal type ndiswrapper -i yourdriver.inf
<eck> jhsands: it is in feisty
<eck> or will be, rather
<chalmer> when i insert tha disk it just shows a bunch of folders thats on tha cd
<shadowman> then iwconfig
<bullgard4> eck: I do not have an atheros interface in my computer. Why is it mentioned in my file /etc/network/interfaces?
<jhsands> eck: yes I am on feisty :)
<aldin> chalmer, perhaps it works out of the box.... if u have centrino...
<jhsands> why I was wondering
<eck> well it is not in edgy
<aldin> chalmer, are u already on ubuntu?
<intelikey> jhsands looks like  Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy)
<chalmer> y
<LOWER_CASE> dilch: fyi, I've renamed myself from real_aussie to LOWER_CASE... (it's a pretty dumb visual pun, but it stands out nicely in the handles listing.)
<aldin> chalmer pres alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<eck> bullgard4: maybe just in case? wired ethernet has standard names (basically always ethX), but wireless comes in a lot of names --- raX, athX, wlanX, ethX, etc.
<tombow> but I can't stand the CS majors at berkeley
<davascript_home> so deo real_aussie
<glick> im not sure if i like kubuntu or hate it
<dilch> LOWER_CASE, lol it certainly does. I'm not so rabid today ... no bundy ;)
<eck> good, i am a math major, and i can't stand them either :-)
<davascript_home> screw it talk to them about iptables and bearing leaf routers they wont know ish
<LOWER_CASE> bfn...
<tombow> eck: oh you majored in math? so did i (only minor in CS)
<tombow> maybe i know you
<Dacvak> Ok, I'm officially confused.
<bullgard4> eck: Yes, that's an idea.
<eck> tombow: well, i am majoring in math
<dilch> haha i started majoring in math, but decided i wanted an easier ride :)
<poningru> Dacvak: whats wrong?
<aldin> chalmer, ? or go to Applications -> Accessories-> Terminal
<davascript_home> Dacvak: enter #dv8n11
<SKATO101> hey
<Dacvak> Is there any way I can make it so a keycode can perform some sort of function?
<jhsands> anyone know how to save the packages you have selected in synaptics so you can put it in a new install?
<SKATO101> who plays NetBattle?
<Dacvak> My bottom 3 mouse buttons are keycodes as opposed to button presses, and I just want to figure out if I can make them function.
<chalmer> Could not open location 'file:///gnome terminal'
<dilch> ah .. i really miss the VAX
<davascript_home> Dacvak: enter #dv8n11
<tombow> yea but over all college was a waste of time for me
<SKATO101> does any one play netbattle?
<davascript_home> word
<cantervil> how does it fell feisty fawn???
<chalmer> ok
<davascript_home> Dacvak: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526119-highlight-intellimouse.html
<aldin> chalmer, pressing ALT+F2 keys.... u get run window
<arooni> hey folks.... if i have asterisk 1.2 ... installed on my ubuntu... and i want to install 1.4 ... should i first uninstall 1.2?
<chalmer> y
<shadowman> anyone screw with beryl?
<Dacvak> Actually
<davascript_home> read how it works and adapt it to your mouse
<tonyyarusso> cantervil: feisty chat is in #ubuntu+1
<aldin> chalmer that is terminal now type iwconfig
<tonyyarusso> arooni: nope.
<chalmer> iwconfig
<Dacvak> I sort of figured it out... They'll map to regular Keyboard Shortcuts. Is there any way to add to those Keyboard Shortcuts, to include a "Back" and "Forward" function?
<chalmer> sorry
<shadowman> oh
<shadowman> oh
<chalmer> wrong window
<davascript_home> iwlist eth1 scanning for those that know
<chasmarang> hi people
<shadowman> this has been bugging the hell out of me
<SKATO101> hi
<eck> dilch: if you could go back and use one i bet you wouldn't miss it anymore
<Madpilot> chalmer, this is not your terminal window :)
<aldin> chasmarang hi
<SKATO101> hi hi
<chalmer> lol
<arooni> tonyyarusso: so i can just overwrite the pervoisu version?
<SKATO101> lol
<chalmer> ok now what?
<shadowman> does anyone know how to set a launcher so that it opens the file in root?
<chasmarang> can I ask a question
<SKATO101> eating
<aldin> chalmer ? what is going now
<intelikey> Dacvak in the console loadkeys    in the gui set up a hotkey.
<aldin> chalemr what iwconfig says
<tonyyarusso> arooni: yep.
<SKATO101> who are the admins?
<shadowman> anyone?
<intelikey> sorry that was late.
<davascript_home> Dacvak: the kb shortcuts your thinkin of dont actually understansd back and forward it will look more like {F
<aldin> chalmer command is "iwconfig"
<davascript_home> well [F
<chalmer> chalmer@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<chalmer> lo        no wireless extensions.
<chalmer> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<chalmer> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<chalmer> chalmer@ubuntu:~$
<Dacvak> intelikey, Where's that?
<dilch> eck, haha, not really, it's kinda the same .. i mostly only use console anyway :)
<tonyyarusso> arooni: Well, check the release notes in case something's really screwy, but normally you just install packages on top of each other.
<intelikey> Dacvak which ?
<tonyyarusso> !paste | chalmer
<ubotu> chalmer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dacvak> intelikey, Console loadkeys?
<tonyyarusso> SKATO101: for?
<aldin> chalmer go to and paste ur clipboard here pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<arooni> tonyyarusso: so should i be looking for a .deb package (instead of intsalling it from source)
<chasmarang> If I have dapper on a drive slave to my cdrom is there a way to boot to dapper
<aldin> chalmer and sen us a link ok?
<chalmer> k
<chasmarang> *slaved
<billy> chasmarang:  check the setting in your BIOS.
<tonyyarusso> arooni: Yeah, if possible.
<arooni> tonyyarusso: do you know where i'd find the .deb file/
<ott0> so if i want to run a program during startup before x starts... should I put it in /etc/event.d somewhere?
<jhsands> anyone know how to save the packages you have selected in synaptics so you can put it in a new install?
<tonyyarusso> arooni: you can build your own .deb from the source and then install taht too.
<chasmarang> and what will I learn
<ijmi> I had Vista installed on a partition and working just fine, and then I ran gparted -- it said it couldn't read my Vista partition, that it was all messed up. I didn't do anything to change the partition table whatsoever. Why can't Ubuntu read that partition?
<tonyyarusso> arooni: Check the asterisk site first.  Who knows.
<intelikey> Dacvak a command like         echo 'keycode 125 = Decr_Console' | loadkeys     will set the left windows key to switch one console down.     and echo 'keycode 126 = Incr_Console' | loadkeys    the right winkey one console up    you can use that as a starting point    but i'm not convinced you are talking about the console...
<aldin> chalmer 2nd command u should to to find out what is ur card is "lspci", from now on i will ut commands like this in quotas "command" OK?
<davascript_home> ijmi: vista use diskimage instead f a FS
<billy> chasmarang:  there will be boot options in your BIOS.  be sure that booting from your second CD/DVD-ROM drive is enabled.
<aldin> chalmer so type "lspci" and al it comes send on pastebin link i gave u ok?
<ijmi> davascript_home: Is there any way to read my Vista files with Ubuntu?
<dilch> ott0, you can use sysv-rc-conf and update-rc.d for that
<chasmarang> it's my first cd rom that the other drive is slave tp
<intelikey> Dacvak if you are in gnome.  then ignore all that.  you don't want console commands.  you want to edit the gnome hot keys.
<davascript_home> intelikey: he need s to use xev to find out the keycodes
<chalmer> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10727/
<davascript_home> no ijmi
<chasmarang> *to
<intelikey> davascript_home or showkeys
<davascript_home> mv your files to ntfs partition and then read\
<aldin> chalmer now paste "lspci" command
<Dacvak> intelikey, Well, my keycodes are keycode 182, 183, and 184. I want them to function as Back and Forward (then something else for the other one.) That's Back and Forward in a browser, like Firefox.
<zen> Anyone just happen to know where firefox stores passwords?
<davascript_home> true intelikey
<billy> chasmarang:  do you not have the option of booting from your slave drive in your BIOS?
<eck> davascript_home: no, mostly in gnome you can just hit the key, or else type the name of it
<aldin> chalmer lspci lists ur pcidevices...
<eck> you do not need the key code
<davascript_home> it isnt gnome its xev
<Dacvak> intelikey, I am in Gnome
<chalmer> past that n tha terminal?
<chasmarang> no
<davascript_home> ran from the terminal
<ijmi> davascript_home: But I'd have to do that in Vista then, am I right?
<aldin> chalmer, something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10728/
<intelikey> Dacvak in gnome. yes  you want xkb or something like that.  i'm not sure.  someone else can jump in...
<chalmer> yea thats it
<davascript_home> i dont use windows but you should be able to write to a ntfs part in vista
<chasmarang> thats why I was hoping I could write something in my grub menu.lst
<billy> chasmarang:  if you don't have the option in your BIOS, I don't think you can boot from it then.  I could be wrong though.  90% sure, though.
<intelikey> Dacvak i have gnome installed and actually looked at it once....
<ijmi> davascript_home: As in I can't do it in Ubuntu I meant.
<Dacvak> Ah
<davascript_home> no u cant
<billy> chasmarang:  the actual devices that you may boot from are separate from menu.lst
<chalmer> ok i typed that in now what
<Dacvak> Ok, let's say this is the case....
<davascript_home> ntfs stil isnt fully supported
<Dacvak> I want F12 to be used as the Back function.
<Dacvak> Any way to do that?
<davascript_home> but jfs and reiserfs work better
<chalmer> u need me to past that at that site
<aldin> chalmer commands are typed in terminal, echos are pasted on pastebin so u dont flood here on irc ok, chalmer send it here to see name f ur card so we could googleit...
<eck> davascript_home: just use F12 as the name of the key
<eck> oops
<eck> to Dacvak
<davascript_home> i knew
<chasmarang> oh! I have winXP and Edgy Eft is the grub that comes up first when I start my computer
<TraceGreen> Hello, can anybody help me? how can i get serial number for sata harddisk?
<davascript_home> ubunut is fun but i like compiling more
<dilch> davascript_home, the ntfs-g drivers seem to be stable and working correctly now
<intelikey> Dacvak i'll start gnome and look around.  but i promise you nothing.
<davascript_home> yeas but you can still screww your drive
<aldin> chalmer, u see, mine is this 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<billy> chasmarang:  no.  grub isn't first.  first is the boot device as per your BIOS settings.
<dilch> davascript_home, not in my extensive testing ... there used to be real problems, but so far, so good
<chasmarang> I see
<davascript_home> i dont have to use it so i am ok   windows can understand ext2 and ext3 do who cares about ntfs
<chasmarang> thanx billy
<billy> chasmarang:  that's why if you have a nonsystem floppy in your floppy drive, your computer won't boot.
<billy> chasmarang:  your welcome.  I hope I've been a little help.
<intelikey> Dacvak system.menu > preferances > keyboard shortcuts
<davascript_home> and ther is eve a reiserfs driver for windows
<chasmarang> yes you always are
<shadowman> I'm friggin bored
<chalmer> Blitzz super G wireless pci adapter model:BWI 715
<davascript_home> so go drink beeer
<billy> thanks chasmarang.
<chasmarang> let me talk to your boss about a raise
<shadowman> I'm at work
<billy> chasmarang:  that's not possible.  I'm already paid all that I can be paid.
<chasmarang> ;-) take care
<eck> billy: you can give the raise to me :-)
<Dacvak> I accidentally closed the chat. Did someone have some solution for me?
<billy> eck:  no.  sorry.  You'll have to talk to the bossman for that, but ....
<chalmer> Blitzz super G wireless pci adapter model:BWI 715
<aldin> chalmer: ?
<chalmer> y
<gloria_estephan> hello, i am looking for the help session
<aldin> chalmer type lspci n show us results
<X86echo> lol
<gloria_estephan> thank you,
<aldin> chalmer: results post on pastebin...
<X86echo> hello everyone
<Dacvak> Is there any way to map F12 to perform the function of Close, or Back, or Forward, or anything like that?
<tonyyarusso> gloria_estephan: You found it - just ask your question; if someone knows, they'll answer, if not, be patient.
<billy> howdy x86echo.  How can we help?
<toulouse> hey guys, i just installed a package that had all the stuff for the xfce desktop enviroment, but now i dont know how to start up xfce
<toulouse> i guess i need to add a session
<Dacvak> Or is there any way to add actions to the Keyboard Shortcuts?
<tonyyarusso> toulouse: Log out, on the GDM screen go to options > sessions, chose xfce, and log in.
<billy> toulouse:  ctrl-alt-backspace. then select in sessions.
<eck> Dacvak: some of those need to be set on a per-application basis
<aldin> chalmer: ?
<gloria_estephan> sorry to bother, i will come back later then
<toulouse> tonyyarusso: but there is no xfce session available
<glick> has anyone here tried kubuntu
<eck> Dacvak: there is only so much the WM can control
<tonyyarusso> Dacvak: Not that I know of, sadly.
<glick> i only did once a year ago and i didnt like it, i found it unstable
<Dacvak> eck, Well, is there a way to do that?
<tonyyarusso> toulouse: sounds like a bug in the package then.... did you use xubuntu-desktop?  I suppose xfce4 might not include it.  Yeah, you'll need to add it then.
<billy> toulouse:  did you `sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop` ?
<eck> Dacvak: most of them are in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts, there are a few other ones that can be set with gconf-editor
<chalmer> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10730/       here it is aldin
<eck> otherwise you need to read the documentation for the program you are using and see if it has configurable keybindings
<Dacvak> Isn't there a way to, like, set up a macro or something so that F12 performs some complicated keyboard function or something?
<toulouse> guys: i used xfce4
<toulouse> is that wrong?
<tonyyarusso> glick: Try that one in #ubuntu-offtopic , would be more appropriate sort of chat for there.
<eck> Dacvak: not in gnome
<jrandolph> when i press ctrl+alt+f1 i get the ubuntu loading screen, and then it freezes
<Dacvak> eck, How do I edit gconf-editor?
<X86echo> Iam enjoying  Gnome for a change billy all the other distro's I aways use KDE but this one I find  ubuntu is running just fine just passed my bed time up late tonight or morning
<eck> just run it, it is a program
<aldin> chalmer: i cant see any of wireles device here, is it on usb or pci
<dilch> toulouse, you can create a file .xinitrc in your home directory with "exec startxfce4" in it
<dilch> toulouse, see if that works
<toulouse> dilch: how about i just get xubuntu desktop ?
<toulouse> will that fix it?
<tonyyarusso> toulouse: Depends what you wanted to do.  It's a valid way to get xfce4, but usually not the most convenient.
<billy> X86echo:  I too like Gnome.  I also like KDE.  ARe you wanting to install KDE?
<dilch> toulouse, or even just try startxfce4 from the console
<chalmer> will tha drivers for it work n ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> toulouse: You could install xubuntu-desktop now, get a few extra apps and fix your session problem at the same time
<toulouse> i didnt know what to do, so i found xfce4, didnt see xubuntu desktop
<chalmer> i got tha driver cd that came w/ it
<toulouse> i'll try xubuntu desktop
<jrandolph> is it just me, or are ATI cards horrible with ubuntu?
<dilch> toulouse, well either way, you can create a xinitrc file to exec it
<billy> toulouse:  that's probably the easiest try to fix.  )
<eck> jrandolph: they're horrible with everything (linux related, anyway)
<eck> nvidia too :-(
<toulouse> billy: which one is easiest? the xinitrc file?
<X86echo> I did and it turned into a nightmare xubuntu was not bad in KDE I had a lot of errors apt manger
<jrandolph> really? do any graphics cards have a good track record with ubuntU/
<eck> jrandolph: intel graphics
<toulouse> i already installed xfce4
<billy> toulouse:  getting xubuntu-desktop.  in a terminal, ` sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop `.
<aldin> chalmer, u have wireless card right? and u want to install it right? can u tell me is it connected on USB, or in PCI (in computer)
<dilch> billy, as easy as "echo "exec startxfce4" > $HOME/.xinitrc" ? ;)
<eck> the intel graphics drivers are open source (and developed and maintainted by intel)
<eck> most of the Xorg developers use them
<toulouse> billy: ok, i did it in synaptic, but same thing
<shadowman> ati works fine with ubuntu
<arfy> Hi all. In the user's guide, it says to mount windows partitions, go to system -> administration -> disk manager. However, I can't see it in there. Where abouts can disk manager be found under edgi?
<chalmer> neither yet.
<kuzmaster> heya
<chalmer> but it will b pci
<jrandolph> shadowman is it easy to get the two to play together?
<toulouse> jrandolph: i have no problem with nvidia so far
<shadowman> I had it running one my desktop with a x1300 worked the balls
<billy> toulouse:  just try that out.  trust me.  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.
<kuzmaster> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<kuzmaster> !theme
<shadowman> ya you can apt-get the ati driver info
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<toulouse> billy: that's what ima do, if that doesnt work, then i'll start tearing up files like the other guy suggested
<shadowman> i did that than ran beryl on my desktop and it worked fine
<aldin> chalmer, ok, so u are preparing to get one right?
<toulouse> beryl be tight!
<jrandolph> i've tried a bunch of different methods of getting the ati drivers working, and each one seems to end up with fglrxinfo returning info about mesa3d
<shadowman> i also play WoW with wine
<billy> toulouse:  dilch's recommendation is fairly simple.  Trust your own judgement.
<jrandolph> shadow, what processor and card do you have?
<toulouse> ooh my hard drive doesnt sound like it used to?
<aldin> chalmer, could u type my name before text so i can notice u easier ok?
<chalmer> i guess im gonna have to d/l xchat for windows so that when a problem acures i can still talk to u
<arfy> wow, is wine advanced enough to play Wow now?
<arfy> that's impressive
<shadowman> on that computer i don't rember I'm using my laptop right now
<toulouse> whoa, wine wouldnt play halo demo last time i tried
<chalmer> aldin:i guess im gonna have to d/l xchat for windows so that when a problem acures i can still talk to u
<toulouse> well, ima try and get into xfce, brb
<shadowman> i got WoW running with regualr wine by mounting my windows partion
<shadowman> i still ahve some sound issues though
<aldin> chalmer: what is "d/l "
<chalmer> download
<aldin> chalmer: ok
<chalmer> brb
<toulouse> yay, xfce works
<toulouse> very nice interface
<shadowman> anyone know why i can view wmv with totem-xine but when I try to watch them while like downloading live i get a black screen?
<toulouse> dont know why it's not as popular as gnome or kde
<billy> toulouse:  that's good to hear.  I've never used xfce.  How is it different from Gnome?
<intelikey> Dacvak well the settings will be in  ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/*keybindings/*.xml   but i have no idea what all one can and can't do in there.     sorry i can't help you any further on that.
<carlosA> Hola
<billy> Hello carlosA.  Is Spanish your native language?
<toulouse> xfce is supposed to be lighter weight, but the most pretty example has to be dreamlinux
<dilch> billy, much lighter
<aldin> chalmer: look, when u put ur pci card in comp, next u boot to ubuntu, then see if it works already with "iwconfig" command, that command shows ur wireles interfaces, if it doesnt work u try "lspci" and it will list ur devices so from that u can find out exact wireless data
<intelikey> i have no doubt that it is possable to edit the .xml files and set things the way you want.  just don't know how.
<toulouse> billy: google dream linux
<toulouse> it's pretty nice
<toulouse> comes with all codecs and such
<carlosA> si es espaol
<dilch> i don't use linux for "pretty" ...
<billy> dilch:  "lighter" is a reference to memory usage, right?
<dilch> billy, yes, and general resource use. The speed difference is noticable
<tonyyarusso> !es | carlosA
<ubotu> carlosA: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<toulouse> ok, on to next problem: i made some partitions, but now when i start up, my computer has a file system check error
<whta> since the vim channel is dead, can anyone help me out with some basic syntax highlighting? ;o
<kuzmaster> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<X86echo> toulouse don't it change the loggin screen ect...
<kuzmaster> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<carlosA> gracias
<eck> whta: have you tried :help ?
<toulouse> i think i need to somehow clean off the partitions through the terminal, but i dont know how
<toulouse> i used gparted to make them
<intelikey> billy generally no.  lighter is normally a referance to the total install size of a thing.   but on occation used in referance to the ram footprint.
<eck> toulouse: what exactly do you want to do?
<toulouse> well, my new partitions mess up the file system check
<eck> toulouse: and you want to recreate the FS?
<toulouse> im not sure
<billy> intelikey:  thank you for the info.  perhaps I'll try xubuntu-desktop to give it a try.
<toulouse> someone mentioned they needed to be wiped off or something like that
<intelikey> imo linux is not very "heavy" when you talk about ram.  with default gnome running as we speek.  Mem usage: 51/249 MB (20%)
<eck> toulouse: if you do (it will wipe the contents of your partition) you can use mkfs.ext3 (or whatever filesystem you want to use)
<tombow> i have ratpoison running and it's using 400
<blind> What can I use to convert mp4's to mp3's?
<dilch> intelikey, if you use xfce4 you will see a difference
<buddha> how do i get rid of a not responding app
<buddha> i tried kill
<dilch> of course, if you want a real difference, use fluxbox :)
<intelikey> dilch i have used it.
<eck> intelikey: agreed
<blind> and don't just say "mencoder" tell me what commands to use.
<blind> dilch: fluxbox = <3
<dilch> blind, :)
<toulouse> eck: well, im not sure if that's what im trying to do, i want to try another linux on that partition
<intelikey> dilch of kde xfce gnome and blackbox/fluxbox  gnome uses the most ram.
<blind> kde
<dilch> intelikey, lol, ns
<toulouse> but when i make the partition, i fails the file system check on boot up
<toulouse> change "i " to "it"
<eck> toulouse: well i am not really sure what you are trying to do -- you want to delete the partition and recreate it with another filesytem? then use mkfs. do you want to install another linux? if so, in that installer they will just run the mkfs command anyway
<toulouse> ok
<toulouse> i'll try that
<toulouse> thanks:)
<billy> buddha:  have you tried stopping the process in the System Monitor?
<intelikey> logged out gnome and logged in kde  now   Mem usage: 45/249 MB (18%)
<billy> intelikey:  how are you checking your mem usage?
<eck> the DE you use doesn't have as much to do with the memory footprint as you would think. you're probably going to be loading up applications from at least one of gnome/kde which will load pretty much all of the libraries for that DE, and X11 will suck up a lot of ram no matter what WM you use
<kuzmaster> ... is there an switch for apt-get to download all of the recomended packages?
<eck> kuzmaster: you can do it with aptitude
<eck> i don't think you can do it with apt-get
<kuzmaster> ...
<kuzmaster> thanx anyway
<intelikey> billy a script that does... mem=(`cat /proc/meminfo | tr -d "[A-z]  :" | tr "\n" " " | cut -d' ' -f-4`) ;memused="$((( ${mem[0] } - ${mem[1] } - ${mem[2] } - ${mem[3] } ) / 1024))" ;memtotal="$(( ${mem[0] } / 1024))" ;memper="$((( $memused * 100 ) / $memtotal ))" ;echo "Mem usage: $memused/$memtotal MB ($memper%)"
<blind> eck: Xorg doesn't take much ram for me, on fluxbox.
<blind> er, wait, that's cpu.
<billy> Wow.  According to my system monitor, I'm using 348MB of 1003.1MB.
<eck> intelikey: no free -m ?
<SirML> asdasd
<intelikey> billy but you can use  free -m    and look at the third line
<Joshooa> Can someone help me add programs to my start up
<Joshooa> I know about the sessions thing, but I don't know what file to select
<intelikey> eck why use that when you have writen a script for the accurate count ???
<tombow> rightclick muthafucka!! can you click it?
<eck> why would you write a script when you have a program that alreayd does it?
<intelikey> the output.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<eck> anyway, all you need to do is subtract cached/buffered from the memory used in whatever you see in /proc/meminfo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<billy> intelikey:  yep.  352MB.  Humongaloid.
<bruenig> eck, writing scripts is run
<bruenig> s/run/fun/
<intelikey> billy yeah probably including cache and buffered ram
<billy> how can I make sure my swap is activated, intelikey.  just want to make sure.
<eck> bruenig: yes, but this one isn't a very good one
<tombow> intelikey, Mem usage: -109/500 MB (-21%)
<bruenig> eck, if it works, it is good
<bruenig> negative
<bruenig> hmmm ok maybe you have a point
<blind> intelikey: that script doesn't work for me
<blind> -bash: ( MemTotal: -  -  -  ) / 1024: missing `)' (error token is ": -  -  -  ) / 1024")
* intelikey shrugs     so.
<billy> intelikey:  swap won't be used unless there's some spillover right?
<intelikey> billy normally
<ivan_> hello
<intelikey> billy but swappiness can be adjusted.
<blind> What can I use to convert mp4's to mp3's? and please don't just say "mencoder" tell me what commands to use.
<bruenig> blind, man mencoder is a good command to start
<billy> intelikey:  ok thanks.  it read zero used.  just making sure.  will increasing swappiness make stuff faster?  at times there is a little freeze.  I'm satisfied, really, but if I can make it faster, then, hey, why not?  :)
<stiv2k> can someone help me figue out what this means?  configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<billy> hello ivan_.
<eck> billy: the freezing you see sometimes has more to do with the preemption model than anything else
<ivan_> hello billy
<Kai-laptop> im using tar and --exclude=/path but it doesnt exclude /path , what am i doing wrong?
<bruenig> stickyicky, in that directory, there is a file called config.sub that is run the ./configure script but the ./configure script can't run it for some reason
<billy> eck:  that's a kernel attribute, right?
<bruenig> run by the*
<eck> billy: there are a couple (well, i think three) preemption models in the kernel, the one in the desktop system is the one that gives the lowest latency, so you can't change that
<intelikey> billy it can.   but it can also 'just move the hesitation to another point'  so i don't really recommend changing it.
<eck> mucking with swapiness won't really help you that much, if it did it would be set to something different by default
<bruenig> Kai-laptop, put the whole command
<eck> desktop systems are pretty well tuned (servers are a different matter)
<bruenig> s/put/paste/
<billy> eck:  i see.  thanks for the info.  I wonder if Ubuntu is juicing my system is all it's worth sometimes, being such recently produced motherboard and processor.
<wilo> sexy: http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<stiv2k> can someone help me figue out what this means?  configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<bruenig> stickyicky, I just told you
<eck> billy: that doesn't have much to do with the efficiency of the scheduling in the kernel
<bruenig> stiv2k, oh sorry, tab complete is failing me
<bruenig> stiv2k, in that directory, there is a file called config.sub that is run the ./configure script but the ./configure script can't run it for some reason
<wilo> stiv2k: open new server and channel, irc.freenode.org and move to #ubuntu
<bruenig> run by the*
<stiv2k> wilo: i'm in #ubuntu already
<Plamo> Quick question: Does anyone have A guide that adresses the problems with installing ubuntu with an ATI X800 series graphics card? I'm having a hard time finding anything.
<intelikey> billy probably not.  but some times stability is better than speed.  so it's like the bot says !worksforme
<billy> eck:  usually faster for newer kernels?
<billy> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eck> billy: the scheduling model has not changed recently
<stiv2k> bruenig: config.sub has sufficient permissions to be read and executed it looks
<bruenig> stiv2k, perhaps that script is messed up
<stiv2k> dammit man
<Kai-laptop> bruenig, theres no need.... im taring a folder and need to exclude a folder within it, and the only part thats not working is the --exclude=/path
<stiv2k> a lot of other people in the thread that i found the script from reported it working fine though..
<bruenig> Kai-laptop, well --exclude=/path does work, so I assume that you are messing up somewhere else
<ramza4> anybody know if the ati radeon line works with ubuntu so far, it looks like it doesnt run; it gets detected (ie: dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xorg) but I get errors and get thrown back to console
<bruenig> you can rename the folder if it is pr0n or something, but just give me the crux of the command
<intelikey> Kai-laptop normal workaround would be simply move the subdir out of the path until tar runs and put it back...
<Kai-laptop> well if i do tar -cvf blah.tar --eclude=/home/kai/Desktop ./*   it still tars the desktop folder
<eck> billy: i think the last change in the kernel that was really impactful to desktop systems (drivers aside) was the change to udev, which was somet time ago now
<intelikey> --eclude
<Kai-laptop> intelikey, not possible in the actual case
<billy> intelikey:  perhaps I was just expecting too much from the hardware that I recently purchased.
<jrandolph> so when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 ubuntu locks up... this is a completely fresh install of ubuntu, so i have no idea why this would be happening
<Kai-laptop> intelikey, i retyped that, exclude is in the actual line
<stiv2k> bruenig: it seems config.sub is a symbolic link
<Kai-laptop> bruenig, that exclude typo isnt in the actual line
<bruenig> stiv2k, file config.sub
<bruenig> Kai-laptop, yeah I figured
<bruenig> Kai-laptop, well that should work then certainly
<Kai-laptop> bruenig, yea but on two systems with differnt paths being tar'd it doesnt exclude
<intelikey> Kai-laptop i would make sure it's not a typo.   --exclude=  and tab complete the path.
<intelikey> but i typo more than the avarage bear
<bruenig> Kai-laptop, you could as someone else said mv the Desktop folder out for a second, but that doesn't explain why it fails
<ramza4> ati xl rage pro?
<bruenig> I would also just do ./ not ./* but I doubt that is the problem
<rogue780|laptop> finally! wireless working! praise be to feisty
<Kai-laptop> bruenig, thats just the example im using where its still not working.
<Kai-laptop> bruenig, in the real situation thats not possible.
<pdxkid> hi all - can anyone hook me up with a module (a320raid) for an adaptec 29320 HostRAID enabled card?
<Plamo> Ramza, who are you adressing?
<Plamo> addressing, pardon my speeling skills.
<pdxkid> adaptec stinks and only provides modules for the SCSI card - no host RAID
<ramza4> Plamo, anyone, trying to ask if ati radeon rage pro xl is supported
<Kai-laptop> intelikey, tab does not autocomplete in this case, at all.
<pdxkid> the hostRAId part is proprietary..
<billy> eck:  oh.  I was thinking of the possibility of Feisty running faster, perhaps.  Honestly, though, I've worked hard getting Edgy all nice and functional, so I should hold off on Feisty, I think.
<tallman> good morning
<billy> Mornin tallman.
<Geadin> ah crap it's morning.
<eck> billy: it might run faster, not from changes in the kernel though
<billy> eck:  ooooooh.  don't tell me that!  :D
<tallman> billy, you're also from europe?
<eck> there's a good chance that the applications have been improved in the meantime though :-)
<billy> tallmen:  no.  I hail from Sirius Prime.
<pdxkid> i have tackled google pretty hard - it seems the only way to get the module is install and old version of RH ... maybe someone out there has this module already?
<tombow> is there a magical command I can run to fix a broken software index? the network went down yesterday when I was upgrading dapper to edgy. apt-get install -f isn't working
<hayden_> how can i mount a disk image to a directory?
<intelikey> confirmed --exclude=   is broken.
<billy> eck:  I guess I could always put it on another partition and check it out.  :)
<intelikey> someone file a bug on tar
<mirra> hey everyone
<tallman> hayden_, what is the image?
<billy> Hi mirra.
<mirra> i got a few simple questions - is it alright if I ask?
<l90bpm> hello
<tallman> hey mirra
<mirra> my first time here
<billy> Mirra: of course.  What can we help you with?
<l90bpm> my third..
<l90bpm> maybe 4th
<mirra> well first off, what exactly do I have to add in iptables to allow name servers to resolve?
<Plamo> Okay, when booting from the live CD, I get to the point with the orange-ish loading bar, and then Ubuntu freezes, or something, it stops at about 95% of the bar full. Anyone know whats going on?
<tallman> billy, Sirius Prime ? USA?
<mirra> i tried just allowing all traffic from my name servers but they change..and that doesnt even work now...
<tallman> !resolve
<bullgard4> hayden_: You can only mount a file system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> intelikey: it works for me
<eck> are you sure you're using it correctly?
<hayden_> bullgard4, can't mount an iso created from a cd?
<Plamo> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Plamo> :D
<intelikey> eck on dapper it is broken.
<mirra> does anyone else know about name servers and iptables that can help?
<tallman> hayden_, you can
<intelikey> i have ran about 8 tests now and they all fail.
<tallman> man mount
<bullgard4> hayden_: if it is a file. Then yes, otherwise no.
<l90bpm> I installed from 6.06..  updated.. seems fine thus far
<intelikey> changing syntax and order of options.   it will NOT exclude a /dir/ or /path/*
<hayden_> bullgard4, tallman well how do i mount that file
<mirra> anyone here good with apache2 ? have two simple questions..
<tallman> !man | hayden_
<ubotu> hayden_: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bullgard4> hayden_: read first 'man mount'. Then put a more detailed question here.
<billy> tallman:  Follow the imaginary line created by Orion's Belt to the left, the brightest star in Canis Major.
<Plamo> 666 threads in News and Announcements.
<tallman> billy, you alien, or sth ?)))
<mirra> how can I use htaccess to redirect all traffic within a specific directory to a certain page
<mirra> example..someone goes to myurl.com/certaindirectory/thing.php and they get redirected to .../certaindirectory/index.php
<tallman> mirra, if I knew that I would be here =)
<billy> tallman:  I've lived on earth all my life, but I know I'm from Sirius Prime.  The voices confirm this daily.  8D
<mirra> what?
<eck> mirra: you need a Redirect
<eck> look at the apache docs
<mirra> i know..i couldn't figure it out
<eck> there are different kinds of them, so you need to figure out which one you want
<mirra> alright..i'll look more
<tallman> billy, what are those voices?
<billy> tallmen:  my Masters.
<l90bpm> just stopped in to see what was happening..   you all have a good one
<jrandolph> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mirra> where should the entire servers htaccess to moved to for better performance (know it was httpd.conf for apache, its different with apache2 right?)
<l90bpm> hey wait
<tallman> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<eck> mirra: put it in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Pepper> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mirra> it doesnt work
<l90bpm> I do have a question about that..  does nividia have a linux display manager?
<Pepper> heh
<eck> well, it depends on the distro
<eck> but that will work in ubuntu
<l90bpm> nvidia*
<mirra> i have mod_rewrite..and it screws up
<mirra> clean_urls enabled for a drupal site
<mirra> it also doesn't block the user-agents I have listed
<l90bpm> so I can cast to tv and (fine tune)
<tallman> billy, and who are your masters?
<hayden_> bullgard4, tallman thanks -,-
<eck> mirra: have you tried #apache?
<tallman> hayden_, you're welcome
<mirra> i will now..i dont really use irc at all
<bullgard4> !ping | bullgard4
* intelikey would like to do two things to this box     1. stop whatever it is, from activating tty[2-6]  at boot time.      2. install grub       both of which seem impossable.
<eck> intelikey: which ubuntu release?
<eck> dapper?
<intelikey> 6.6
<intelikey> yes
<lisapc> whats the diff between /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java and /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java?
<eck> uh, i think you need to edit /etc/inittab to stop the gettys from spawning
<eck> it is different in edgy though, since upstart deprecated inittab
<intelikey> eck yes there is no getty running on them.
<eck> and they are still activated?
<intelikey> eck have also edited /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh.    yes
<eck> weird
<zarul> ok great
<intelikey> that's what i though.
<eck> haha
<lisapc> i get this error all of a sudden whe runing azureus:  No SSL provider available.  Whats that mean?
<zarul> where to get the mss2 codec?
<intelikey> so eck got any thoughts on   #2. ?
<eck> what is the grub issue?
<intelikey> no partitions
<intelikey> :)
<eck> you have no partitions?
<intelikey> exactly
<l90bpm> play anything ---->  http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<eck> well if you happen to be using FAT you can use syslinux, probably doesn't apply
<zarul> l90bpm,  seen that...
<l90bpm> 3 easy steps
<eck> intelikey: did you try manually mapping the drive device node in the grub shell? i guess that mjight work
<l90bpm> it fixed my problem the other night
<intelikey> eck i'll let you walk me through it if you like...
<l90bpm> may not want some of the extras though.. like skype
<mikefoo> ok so I just installed lm_sensors, ran sensors, and it says "no sensors found" this happens on two different servers. Anyone have an idea if I am missing something?
<intelikey> eck  grub --no-floppy   ?
<linux_user400354> im logged into a machine through ssh. i have an app running. how can i use screen so that when i logout, the app is still running?
<even> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllpppppp
<l90bpm> lol
<even> I have a very big problem witch apache2
<eck> intelikey: is there a grub error when you boot up?
<even> about htdocs
<intelikey> eck can't be.  grub has never been installed.
<even> somebody can help me ?
<eck> intelikey: yeah, go to the grub shell
<intelikey> k there
<zarul> l90bpm,  I will look and see, but I guess most if not all of  them already on my machine
<tombow> is there a command to find out what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<tallman> !ask | even
<ubotu> even: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eck> try just running root (hd0) or whatever, and then the setup command
<l90bpm> @ even, I'm sure sombody will
<even> I can't create a folder in htdocs
<intelikey> grub> root (hd0)
<intelikey>  Filesystem type unknown, using whole disk
<even> beacause acess restriction
<user1> exit
<tallman> even, what about sudo su ?
<eck> hmm.... remove the stage 1.5 stuff from /boot/grub and run it again and see if grub is actually putting them in the right place
<l90bpm> zarul, what did you say you was trying to play again?
<eck> if it is it might work
<even> htdocs
<intelikey> k
<tombow> so is there a command to find out what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<even> I want to create a folder in htdocs but I can
<zarul> wmv that requires mss2 codec
<eck> tombow: cat /etc/lsb-release
<lisapc> what java should I be using?  it seeems I have 3 versions installed.
<even> beacause it is lock
<tombow> eck: thanks, looks like my upgrade succeeded
<intelikey> eck ok now what ?
<tallman> mikefoo, you can try searching on ubuntuforums.org
<even> I have already us chmos but nothing .. snifff
<eck> intelikey: when you run the setup command it should put grub on the mbr, after that you have to hope it works
<l90bpm> haven't tried to play a wmv yet, so I can't answer that one.. wish I could
<intelikey> setup ?
<tallman> even, what about chmode ?
<intelikey> setup (hd0) ?
<eck> i have never put grub on a disk where i put the FS on the whole device though, not sure if it will work
<l90bpm> VLC won't play it?
<tombow> does ubuntu generally have problems with opterons?
<eck> yeah
<intelikey> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<zarul> vlc, only the audio
<eck> intelikey: you are probably out of luck. why can't you partition the drive?
<chalmer> help with wireless connection???
<linux_user400354> insteresting website
<intelikey> eck it has linux on it....
<intelikey> i don't want to reinstall
<l90bpm> sounds like you definitely need a codec
<chalmer> help with wireless connection???
<l90bpm> I'm a n00b.. wish I could help
<l90bpm> a very infatuated n00b
<whta> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<chalmer> help with wireless connection???
<l90bpm> I like my suggestion for dvd playback..  just 3 steps
<intelikey> i mean granted i got pretty good at it.  i used to reload twice a weak whether i needed too or not... but i installed this system just this weak,  it was several months sense the last install.
<linux_user400354> ubuntu is soon to be sold on dells
<l90bpm> and wah' la
<mattyv> chalmer: No guarentees but I can try to help you
<linux_user400354> i mean the dells are soon to be sold with ubuntu
<chalmer> k
<chalmer> matt:ok
<Lgndryhr> i have a few questions about booting and restarting......i recently upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and didnt have these problems
<l90bpm> killer..  glad somebody is coming around  (dell) figures it would be them
<arfy> hi all. Well after configuring and compiling the latest alsa drivers, I successfully have an audigy 2 zs working, after alsaconf. However, when the system is rebooted it appears the audigy isn't ven loaded, and the sounds return to the internal card. Any suggestions here?.
<eck> intelikey: what filesystem? i have never heard of anyone not partitioning except with fat and iso
<mattyv> chalmer: is it usb or oci wireless card
<zarul> l90bpm, no worries, everyone is a n00b...nobody knows everything till they die
<mattyv> *pci
<intelikey> eck ext2
<eck> hmm, i am surprised it will do that
<intelikey> you can have any fs that will support the size of the disk...
<l90bpm> so very true
<ohana> can someone please help me out with installing ubuntu? every time i try, just before it loads the screen goes blank
<eck> i thought it would check to make sure you are putting it on a partition
<eck> i guess not
<chalmer> matt: pci
<ohana> then ive got no keyboard/mouse access
<ohana> all i can do is reboot :(
<intelikey> eck thought what would ?
<eck> mkfs
<ohana> any ideas people? muchly appreciated
<l90bpm> bet that will knock a couple hundred of the selling price of those dells
<intelikey> nah
<mattyv> chalmer: ok, try lspci and look for what sort of card it is (chipset)
<billy> ohana:  more than likely your xserver is misconfigured.
<ohana> billy: i dont understand. im booting from the cd. how am i supposed to configure it even before installing?
<chalmer> i got it activated and put n mt SSID and key
<l90bpm> your probably right, just a way for them to make a proffit w/o sharing w/ microsuck
<whta> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<chalmer> but there is still no internet
<l90bpm> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<arfy> where is disk manager located? I looked under system, administration as suggested by the users guide, but can't see it.
<mattyv> chamler: did you enter anything for the DNS server addresses?
<billy> ohana:  there's a video mode option in the boot menu when you first start it up.
<Schalken> does anyone have the md5sum of the ubuntu 6.06 (not 6.06.1) iso?
<ohana> billy: ive tried setting that to 1024x768 32 and same thing happens
<mattyv> chalmer: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<intelikey> ohana assuming sufficient ram. (196m+) i'd guess you need to hit [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]   and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lgndryhr> i have a few questions about booting and restarting......i recently upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and didnt have these problems before
<intelikey> when it blanks out on you  ^
<chalmer> chalmer@ubuntu:~$  lspci
<chalmer> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
<chalmer> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<chalmer> 0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
<chalmer> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<chalmer> 0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<chalmer> 0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
<chalmer> 0000:00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 08)
<chalmer> 0000:00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<chalmer> 0000:00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<chalmer> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]  (rev 15)
<chalmer> chalmer@ubuntu:~$
<Schalken> !paste > chalmer
<intelikey> nice flook
<ohana> intelikey: tried ctrl-alt-f1, nothing happens. ive ot 768mb ram
<intelikey> flood
<chalmer> i did
<buddha> how can u see the command line programs that u have on your system
<Schalken> buddha: cd /usr/bin; ls
<buddha> thanks
<kaushal> Hi
<chalmer> matt
<mattyv> chalmer: ok atheros cards should work, and you have DNS. Can you ping anything?
<Lgndryhr> i have a few questions about booting and restarting......i recently upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and didnt have these problems
<Lgndryhr> when i restart it just hangs there and when i boot it doesnt look the same at all. and i dont mean the graphical look. i mean the text i see
<Schalken> Lgndryhr: but it still boots?
<Lgndryhr> yea
<Lgndryhr> i can turn it off
<intelikey> ohana frame buffer is out of sync.   that happens    boot with  vga=normal nosplash     added to the kernel line.   that might get you as far as a console so you can reconfig the xserver
<Lgndryhr> and then turn it right back on
<ohana> intelikey: to give you a better idea of what happening: just as xserver is about to load, its as if someone has unplugged my monitor/keyb/mouse. its not that my monitor has gone black, but has no signal
<Schalken> Lgndryhr: but it wont reboot?
<Lgndryhr> yea
<l90bpm> mine boots slower after the very same upgrade..  but no problems
<Lgndryhr> when i select reboot
<Lgndryhr> it go to the text with some numbers in front saying system restarting
<Lgndryhr> then it all of a sudden hangs
<Lgndryhr> my keyboard is turned off
<intelikey> ohana yeah  try that boot line  ^   might help.
<Lgndryhr> but my computer stays on
<chalmer> i ping google.com and it keeps going ? what am i looking 4
<Schalken> Lgndryhr: my friend has the same problem.... never found a fix. not too much trouble to hit the reset button after the system has shut down
<l90bpm> strange
<Lgndryhr> true
<ohana> intelikey: so vga=normal nosplash?
<kaushal> I have posted to ubuntuforums
<mattyv> chalmer: just looking for a response, press crtl + c to stop it
<Lgndryhr> didnt know if there was a fix
<Lgndryhr> i figured i shouldnt have upgraded to 6.10
<kaushal> for apt-get install
<dougb> does grub work if you have vista already installed?
<intelikey> ohana yes.    but i make no promices  that it will fix it.   it "might."
<Lgndryhr> i should have kept 6.06 lTS
<kaushal> no one has replied
<Lgndryhr> *LTS
<kaushal> :-/
<Schalken> does anyone have the md5sum of the ubuntu 6.06 iso?
<chalmer> ok now what?
<Lgndryhr> also when i boot
<Schalken> or know where to get it?
<Lgndryhr> i dont see the normal text
<whta> i have libdvdread3 installed but I can't play any DVDs (i'm playing from VLC if that matters). what could be the problem?
<Lgndryhr> like i did when i would boot in 6.06
<Schalken> whta: you also need libdvdcss.
<MasseR> Those with boot trouble, make sure apt-get has installed properly to the end
<ohana> intelikey: thanks for that. this is probably asking too much, but any ideas on how to reconfigure the xserver once i hit console?
<jlgaddis> Schalken: gimme a sec for the md5sum
<l90bpm> whta..   just go here..  http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full  and do exactly what it says
<mattyv> chalmer: thinking...
<chalmer> mattyv> no what?
<Lgndryhr> MasseR: what do you mean
<l90bpm> it will take about 7-10 minutes
<jlgaddis> Schalken: what's the filename of your iso?
<l90bpm> and you won't have this problem
<Schalken> jlgaddis: thanks. wait on...i can just do "check cd for defects" on boot instead. lol my bad
<chalmer> mattyv>113 packets transmitted, 112 received, 0% packet loss, time 112481ms
<intelikey> ohana the xserver on the live CD uses vesa   the splash uses frame buffering  some times the two are incompatable    if that don't help you can try the "alternate" install CD it has the textmode installer.
<jlgaddis> Schalken: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<chalmer> mattyv> is that what u r wanting to c ?
<MasseR> Lgndryhr: Lgndryhr Nevermind I thought I was in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> ohana  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lgndryhr> oh k lol
<mattyv> chalmer: that shows a response, so yeh it's good
<ohana> intelikey: and where can i get the 'alternate' install CD from?
<intelikey> that's the command you want in the console ^ ohana
<Schalken> jlgaddis: yeah they are of 6.06.1 and not 6.06. nevermind i will just do the check cd for defects.
<whta> l90bpm: that just installs xine. will that let me play DVDs from VLC?
<intelikey> ohana from the same place you got the live.
<jlgaddis> ohana: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.10/, for one
<whta> ahh never mind
<mattyv> chalmer: are you going through a proxy by any chance?
<chalmer> mattyv> ok
<intelikey> !alternate | ohana
<ubotu> ohana: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<jlgaddis> Schalken: s/6.06/6.06.1/ in that url i pasted then, or run the check
<l90bpm> xine?
<jlgaddis> Schalken: comparing md5sum's is usually faster though
<chalmer> mattyv> whats that?
<l90bpm> are you logged in to a user that has privelidges?
<mattyv> chalmer: I guess you're probably not
<Lgndryhr> is it normal to not see anymore when booting in 6.10 the usual booting system files, etc... with [ok]  directly horizontal from the item on the right side like i would in 6.06 when i would boot........i now see something about swap file and loading and then it loads
<chalmer> mattyv>  DSL
<l90bpm> sp
<idiot_> i'm having some trouble getting an initial xterm to pop up when logging into X.  running ubuntu and gdm...
<Lgndryhr> it does load faster i noticed though
<intelikey> i'm gone for a while. later folks.
<ohana> intelikey: ok, so once i use that command in console, what will that do? or is there something else i need to do once that goes through?
<chalmer> mattyv>  lynksys 54 G router
<Schalken> jlgaddis: yeah ill just do the check cya
<cosmo_> this is going to drive me nuts, I have searched both the ubuntu and kubuntu forum for a soulution and have tried what they suggest but it is still happening, when I boot up into kubuntu both of my moniters come on and show the splash screen, but as soon as I log in the CRT moniter on the DVI output turns off and I cant seem to figure out how to get it working
<mattyv> chalmer: did you try cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Lgndryhr> is it normal to not see anymore when booting in 6.10 the usual booting system files, etc... with [ok]  directly horizontal from the item on the right side like i would in 6.06 when i would boot........i now see something about swap file and loading and then it loads
<Lgndryhr> it does load faster i noticed though
<cavediver> Hi. Anyone knows if it's possible to activate the new gnome 2.18 controlcenter in Feisty ? I see it uses the old way as a default.
<chalmer> mattyv>  with 3 other comp's with windows they run fine
<mattyv> chalmer: the fact that you can ping google shows the wireless itself is working fine
<wazesz> anyone know how to update my graphic driver? i cant get widescreen for some reason
<mattyv> cavediver: edit the menu
<chalmer> mattyv>  what that is it a program/ or the terminal
<Lgndryhr> wazesz: what kind of gfx card you have?
<wyndblade> !envy | Wazesz
<ubotu> Wazesz: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Lgndryhr> nvm they bet me to it
<mattyv> chalmer: your router and wireless card should be fine under linux, it's a config problem of some sort...Oh yeah, run it from the terminal, Apps > Accessories > Terminal
<Lgndryhr> *beat
<cavediver> mattyv: what do you mean? What's the command for the new thingy then ?
<wazesz> i have an hp a1640n with a GMA 3000 graphic card running on a i810 driver
<l90bpm> I would like to have a display manager for a nvidia 5500 fx so I can fine tune a few settings if anyone knows anything.. let me know..
<cavediver> If you mean removing all the stuff and adding the cc.
<ohana> jlgaddis: sorry to bother you but intelikey went away, are you able to help me for a moment?
<chalmer> what about tha drivers for tha card i have not installed them yet?  mattyv
<jlgaddis> ohana: perhaps, what's up?
<lisapc> when i ./configure it says: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!.  Whats the solution?
<mattyv> cavediver: Right-click the System menu, and select Edit Menus, you can then add the control centre to Prefs I think. AFAIK you can't use the Contorl Centre by default though. Ask in #ubuntu+1 for more info
<chalmer> mattyv>  will that matter?
<Lgndryhr> is it normal to not see anymore when booting in 6.10 the usual booting system files, etc... with [ok]  directly horizontal from the item on the right side like i would in 6.06 when i would boot........i now see something about swap file and loading and then it loads
<Lgndryhr> it does load faster i noticed though
<mattymonkey> anyone know how to do a text only install using the 6.06lts cd they send out?
<ohana> jlgaddis: intelikey told me to enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, once i hit the console when installing ubuntu. what do i do from there? does that open a file for me to edit or what?
<mattyv> chalmer: the drivers are built in already :)
<chalmer> mattyv>  will that matter?
<chalmer> ok
<GuHaSe> [ws]  Error in display.
<GuHaSe> [ws]   Error code: 2 ( BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) )
<GuHaSe> [ws]   Request code: 12
<GuHaSe> [ws]   Minor code: 0
<GuHaSe> [ws]   Modules: decode_video
<cavediver> mattyv: ah I see. Found it.
<GuHaSe> anyone know why gmplayer crashes with that msg?
<lisapc> how do I install the x development libraries
<GuHaSe> gmplayer crashes but mplayer works fine
<mattymonkey> anyone know how to do a text only install using the 6.06lts cd they send out? sorry for repeating didnt think anyone saw
<wazesz> i dont have an ati or nvidia card..its an intel
<jlgaddis> ohana: you'll probably want to use dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg, then it'll open up a dialog box and prompt you
<l90bpm> wish I did mattmonkey
<Lgndryhr> wazesz: so it's integrated?
<wazesz> yea
<chalmer> mattyv: would i need to do a reboot after the card was installed
<eck> lisapc: easiest way might be to apt-get build-dep something that depends on them, there are a lot
<eck> lisapc: they are mostly named libX*-dev
<tombow> whats my super key if i don't have a windows key on my keyboard?
<l90bpm> <--- dumb as a wet rock
<ohana> jlgaddis: is it pretty clear what i have to do from there or is there something else that ill need to know?
<mattyv> chalmer: I don't have an atheros card so don't know about any problems they might have, don't think I can help you any more. Jump on ubuntuforums.org and have a search, or start a thread and describe that you can ping but not get internet. Reset shouldn't be needed
<wazesz> Graphic Media Accelerator 3000
<chalmer> mattyv: i guess not if i did'nt need tha driver cd then
<lisapc> eck, when I try to ./configure ktorrent, it says: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!    What can I do?
<ohana> jlgaddis: (im relatively new to linux... sorry to be a pain)
<Lgndryhr> wazesz: hmm? much about integreated gfx card......i dont think you can upgrade it
<jlgaddis> ohana: i dont recall what it asks right offhand.  if you're not sure, you can usually just accept the defaults.  worst case, you can hit ctrl-c to exit out
<Lgndryhr> *i dont know much about
<eck> lisapc: is ktorrent in universe? if so try apt-get build-dep ktorrent
<ohana> jlgaddis: thanks for that, ill give it a try. although  i might be back here in about 20 mins :p
<Lgndryhr> also if it doesnt allow widescreen is it b/c ur monitor cant do it
<lisapc> eck, i cant as its old.  i got the latest version from website
<ohana> jlgaddis: thanks again
<eck> lisapc: that's ok, this is just for the libraries
<wazesz> my monitor is widescreen
<Lgndryhr> oh k
<Lgndryhr> was just checking
<eck> lisapc: the X11 dependencies and so forth are probably the same
<wazesz> i was able to get widescreen on the same monitor but older pc
<chalmer> mattyv: yea i got another same card in my windows comp and not 1 problem installing it
<Lgndryhr> did u use ubuntu on older pc?
<Lgndryhr> and was its gfx integrated
<wazesz> no same version
<wazesz> gfx wasnt integrated
<Lgndryhr> that might be ur problem
<wazesz> so ubuntu got problems with integrated gfx?
<Lgndryhr> that i dont know
<eck> integrated intel is the best :-)
<wazesz> lol eck
<Lgndryhr> ive only been using ubuntu for about 6 motnhs
<Lgndryhr> *months
<l90bpm> I downgraded but upgraded my integrated..  lol..  went from a 6100 to a 5500 w/ 256mb..  so yeah.. it made sense in the end
<wazesz> i only use for 2 days ^_^
<Lgndryhr> lol
<Lgndryhr> i can only do a few things but can get around overall just fine
<wazesz> the stretch screen is driving me insane
<Lgndryhr> i bet
<Lgndryhr> hmm u search the forums?
<wazesz> yea i tried 915
<wazesz> i tried xorg.conf
<eck> 915 is intel only
<wazesz> its intel integrated gfx
<eck> wazesz: then it should work with the right magic
<wazesz> but it didnt
<tombow> omg upgrading to edgy solely for beryl was soooo worth it
<mattyv> chalmer: atheros is the chipset, have a search for issues with that
<eck> wazesz: what resolution?
<l90bpm> magic.. lol   ain't that the truth
<wazesz> all res except none on wide screen mode
<wazesz> let me see the 915..i got an error on that
<chalmer> mattyv: is there a network setup wizard in ubuntu that i can run?
<QRZ> chalmer: If you can get traffic to/from a remote host, then your wireless connection is working!  Look elsewhere if your browser cannot retrieve Websites.
* jlgaddis wonders why one of the help desk dweebs is calling him at 3.15am
<l90bpm> does it say eth0 is already running?
<wazesz> i try to set it at 1280x800
<l90bpm> had that problem w/ suse..  wanted to break something
<l90bpm> try another card
<eck> wazesz: i have used this for 1440x900 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10736/
<l90bpm> if you have one
<eck> three is probably some other magical command for that resolution
<mattyv> chalmer: Not so much a wizard, the System > Admin > Networking tool should be all that's required in most cases. You could try a program called Network Manager Gnome, if your card works with it life will become very easy
<wazesz> cool thanx eck, i'll check it out
<eck> i'm not really sure how 915resolution works
<buddha> does sudo aptitude install whatever install the librarys auto.?
<mattyv> chalmer: Are you using dhcp?
<chalmer> mattyv> yea
<eck> maybe if you replace the 1440 and 900 by the numbers for your res?
<wazesz> me neither lol..i just follow the direction on forum
<chalmer> mattyv: the card works cause i had it n another comp w/ windows
<eavawter> I'm trying to get my wireless card to connect through belkin F5D7231-4 and keep getting the message from the firewall on the router "1 blocked by DoS protection.  Anyone know how to fix this problem?
<wazesz> oh yea i get that error
<wazesz> Intel chipset detected.  However, 915resolution was unable to determine the chipset type.
<eck> hm
<wazesz> Chipset Id: 29a08086
<mattyv> chalmer: Last thing I can think of is to manually put your DNS server addresses in. Did your ISP gives you 2 IP addresses for DNS? If so, go to the Network setup dialog and click on the DNS tab.
<l90bpm> well yeah.. w/ windoze..  mine did too.. but my integrated absolutely will not work in linux.. so I have two cards installed.. the on-board.. and the extra
<mattyv> chalmer: yeah I'm sure the card works, you wouldn't be able to ping google otherwise
<wazesz> maybe i810 driver doesnt support that type of intel gfx
<eck> what model is that?
<wazesz> GMA 3000
<chalmer> mattyv: o ok
<Lgndryhr> wazesz try this here ----> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262236
<wazesz> thanx lgndryhr
<chalmer> mattyv: it must b ubuntu
<eck> eavawter: if you don't have any windows machines on your network, you can just drop the firewall on your router
<wazesz> i'll check it out
<l90bpm> thats just how I had to do it (the lazy way) got tired of flipping back and forth from static ip's to dhcp etc. nothing ever worked
<Lgndryhr>  and here -----> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p7.html
<Cryoniq> eavawter, that is not a problem, DoS stands for Denial of Service, if I place it in the correct environment
<eavawter> unfortunately I have xp as well eck
<mattyv> chalmer: yeah almost definitely a DNS issue
<Cryoniq> eavawter, You really want to deny DoS and what is defined as DoS attacks
<mattymonkey> anyone else notice the live cd runs *really*really* slow?
<eck> Cryoniq: yes, but the firewall probably thinks the linux computer is trying to attack the network and is dropping it
<mattymonkey> like painfully slow i wish i could just install this but i cant even set it up to install cuz its so slow
<jlgaddis> chalmer: are there any dns servers listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Lgndryhr> wazesz -----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<eavawter> I have no clue what this means ... but I do KNOW that it's me .. on my ubuntu machine trying to get in
<l90bpm> well that depends on ram.. and drive speed and cpu..   runs fine on mine.. but not on the old latitude
<eck> eavawter: well if it was me i'd drop the router's firewall, it is obviously incompetent. maybe you can run a firewall on the windows machine?
<wazesz> thanx for the help guys..i really appreciated it...im going to try one of those methods and restart x
<mattymonkey> i dont know why but every comp ive tried it on its as slow as molasses
<bartist> hi there
<bartist> i cant login
<mattymonkey> newer laptops and stuff.. not blazingly fast ones but newer ones
<Lgndryhr> make sure to check out that last link too
<mattymonkey> *shrug*
<bartist> i can log in by konsole
<mattymonkey> wish i could figure out a text mode install
<wazesz> ok lgndryhr ^_^
<bartist> but i cant log in using the graphical way
<chalmer> man
<Lgndryhr> hope they work
<arooni> hey folks.... when i load up 'sound recorder' i cannot select a drop down... for audio input.... and i get other apps complaining there's no audio input option available.... ideas?  (i have a sony laptop if that helps)
<l90bpm> well like I said.. it's fast on my acer.. but it is a dual core amd
<eavawter> belkin told me if I did that I wouldn't be able to connect to sites on my xp system .. that's not what I want
<eck> you wouldn't be able to connect to sites?
<Lgndryhr> ok now to get my question finally answered since i am still being ignored lol
<l90bpm> this one it runs pretty good on..   but I only have 512mb of ram.. and its just a sempron 3200
<Lgndryhr> is it normal to not see anymore when booting in 6.10 the usual booting system files, etc... with [ok]  directly horizontal from the item on the right side like i would in 6.06 when i would boot........i now see something about swap file and loading and then it loads
<eck> why? are you running some sort of vpn or something?
<eavawter> that's what they told me .. although I wouldn't put it past them to be full of sh.... either
<l90bpm> poor Lgndryhr
<yvone> hola
<yvone> hi
<Lgndryhr> you making fun of me l90bpm
<l90bpm> no hablo espanol..   sorry
<mirra> can anybody help me configure iptables to allow nameservers
<Lgndryhr> ich sprache sie Desutch
<l90bpm> nah' just feelin' bad 4 ya
<bartist> i can log in with konsole, but i cant log in in kde
<Lgndryhr> und du?
<l90bpm> wish I could help
<Lgndryhr> lol thanks dude
<Ademan> can anyone tell me if wine 0.9.33 is in the wine repository yet? if it is i can't see it
<eck> eavawter: i would try disabling the firewall completely, if the router web interface doesn't have better access controls
<Lgndryhr> anyone here a 6.10 user and has been a 6.06 user
<eavawter> unfortunately I'm not sure how to do that eck
<eck> eavawter: it is probably an option in the web interface for the router
<l90bpm> it's not a WRT54G by chance is it?
<yvone> hola
<yvone> hola
<l90bpm> hola
<yvone> trodos
<l90bpm> mucho la cerveza
<yvone> hablan ingles
<yvone> ?
<l90bpm> no hablo
<l90bpm> no hablo
<l90bpm> lmao
<tungarbulb> I'm having a problem with XMMS - IT SIMPLY WILL NOT START. I have uninstalled it completely and reinstalled it, several times. I've removed any unneeded audio programs. What is going on?
<Alonea> goto the spanish ubuntu
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. maybe if he logged netstat and his process log we could figure out if there are something that can produce that
<yvone> ?
<yvone> not inglich you
<Lgndryhr> tungarbulb: you have xine installed and its lib's
<yvone> !!!
<tungarbulb> I believe so. I'll check.
<Alonea> umm, whats the command someone to show the other channels that are different languages?
<yvone> yes
<Alonea> #ubuntu-es
<Alonea> er, that might be it
<yvone> guats?
<Alonea> yeah, thats it, yvone, goto that channel
<lisapc> anyone here using ktorrent?
<yvone> not inglich you
<eck> !es
<Lgndryhr> lisapc: i use it
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Cryoniq> lisapc, I have been using it, but a lot of ahum ratio sites doesnt like it for some reason
<l90bpm> yvone ----->  #ubuntu-es
<Alonea> eck: thankyou, I didnt know the command to do it.
<ohana> jlgaddis: hi, sorry to be a bother, but it didnt work
<l90bpm> my wife could have helped but she is sleeping
<ohana> jlgaddis: same thing happened as before, i didnt even get a chance to type anything into the console
<eck> Alonea: it is ! and then the country code
<yvone> bye
<l90bpm> bye
<Alonea> adios
<eck> or language code i guess
<ohana> jlgaddis: it seems to die at the same point, i cant quite read what its saying: something like "Setting up HP Linux Printer..."
<kane77> hi, is there any program that would put a program into tray (and not show it on the taskbar?)
<Alonea> eck: yeah, I just vaguely remembered the name of the channel. I forget the ! thing
<lisapc> Lgndryhr, whenever I chose IP blocking filter i settings and press Downlooad/Convert it says: The file or folder http://www.btack.info/splist.zip does not exist.   Any ideas?
<l90bpm> theres my next headache..   setting up all the printers in this house
<l90bpm> ouch
<ohana> !alternative | ohana
<tungarbulb> LGNDRYHR: Everything seems to be properly installed.
<eck> l90bpm: i hope the printer supports ipp
<Lgndryhr> hmm h/o
<l90bpm> what's ipp?
<Cryoniq> !ipp
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eck> l90bpm: it is the best thing ever. if your printer supports it, all clients need to do is enter the ip of the printer and it is set up
<eck> generally you can just use post script, so you don't have to mess with printer drivers or anything like that
<ohana> can someone please point out where to get the "alternative" install cd?
<eck> works with any operating system :-)
<l90bpm> really, I only need the one to work...  HPlaserjet 4..  that all-in-one isn't worth the ink
<Lgndryhr> tugnarbulb: when you say it wont play you mean it wont play mp3's or what?
<Lgndryhr> lisapc: idk never used that much of ktorrent sorry
<eck> l90bpm: nmap -A your printer and see if it is running lpd or ipp
<tungarbulb> "Lgndryhr: hmm h/o" - What do you mean?
<Lgndryhr> lisapc: i just use it to dl stuff thats it
<eck> if so, you might be able to save yourself some trouble
<Lgndryhr> h/0 means "hold on"
<eck> err, this would have to be a network printer of course
<Lgndryhr> *h/o
<l90bpm> thanks uboto
<Lgndryhr> tugnarbulb: when you say it wont play you mean it wont play mp3's or what?
<l90bpm> ubotu*
<tungarbulb> It won't even start, period.
<Lgndryhr> oh k give me a second
<ohana> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<l90bpm> I don't have it hooked up at the moment.. we've been doing a bit of re-arranging
<ohana> can someone please give me the link to get the alternate install cd?
<tungarbulb> I should say I just upgraded to Edgy a few days ago.
<buddha> does sudo aptitude install whatever install the librarys needed to run the program too?
<l90bpm> that's a huge printer..  I'll wait to move it..  lol  it's late
<Imsdle> Hi, Everyone... I have run out of diskspace after deleting a large number of photos on my computer... and now i cannot log in. two question. how do I delete files/folders in the .Trash folder and two.. isn't there any way I can stop this from happening again?
<mattyv> buddha: should do
<Lgndryhr> k i am too but my xmms still works hold on a second
<l90bpm> bought it at an auction..   $2 bucks.. and it prints like 25 pages a minute or so
<l90bpm> way better than that hp 1210v
<lisapc> anyone here using ktorrent?
<l90bpm> just not in color :C
<tungarbulb> I should also say that I installed a few interesting-looking audio programs from the "Add-Remove" function. I've since removed them.
<tungarbulb> I hope I didn't hose something.
<eck> ohana: it is on the page with the desktop cd
<eck> ohana: network printers are the way to go, if you can afford them
<eck> oops
<eck> not to you, ohana
<QRZ> Imsdle: Can you get to a command prompt?
<l90bpm> yeah that would be great..  for the laptops
<Imsdle> yup.. i can ssh in
<l90bpm> as far as the desktop goes..  it don't matter that much 2me
<Lgndryhr> tungarbulb: odd i cant think of a reason why
<Lgndryhr> all i can say is
<Imsdle> i can't delete the folders in the .Trash file.. i have tried the --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<QRZ> Imsdle: Ok then.  You can manually delete all the items in your .Trash dir by doing something like, "rm -f ~/.Trash/*"
<H264> quich question: where is the preference file for the clock that displays in the upper right hand of the screen?
<H264> *quick
<Lgndryhr> make sure everything that was there before is installed and xine is up to date and all lib's are there and uninstall xmms and reinstall (in that order)
<H264> I broke 7.04 by changing it from 24 hour to UNIX time
<H264> so I am limited to the command lineright now
<tungarbulb> I uninstalled and reinstalled several times. Damn, I don't want to erase the HD and reinstall from scratch but I cannot think of what else to do.
<eck> H264: you don't like unix time? ;-)
<l90bpm> running out of space is no good..  makes a pc act up constantly..   you need to always have a lil space to write to..
<H264> don't know
<Lgndryhr> let me search real quick
<H264> I was going to check it out
<H264> but when I chaned it, it flashed several times and then both the top and bottom pannel was gone
<H264> leaving me with nothing to click on
<Imsdle> nope.. that didn't work
<Imsdle> still have all the directories in there
<eck> H264: /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/*_time
<eck> it is a gconf string
<eck> so you have to use gconf-editor or the comand line tool for it
<H264> ok
<QRZ> Imsdle: Then do it with root privs (use sudo).
* H264 is new to linux
<Lgndryhr> tungarbulb: put this in terminal "xmms %U"
<Lgndryhr> and tell me the outcome
<eck> haha, you definitely don't want unix time
<tungarbulb> What will that do?
<H264> can you post a command to do it?
* Imsdle isn't new to linux, but commands are definately a 2nd language
<Imsdle> yeah tried that too
<Imsdle> same thing
<eck> H264: you have to do it from the command line?
<H264> lol, poor us
<l90bpm> I'm a recovering "point and clicker" myself
<QRZ> Imsdle: But you will need to specify the whole path. (ie: sudo rm -f /home/username/.Trash/*)
<Imsdle> rm: cannot remove `/home/melissa/.Trash/rdiff-backup-data': Is a directory
<Imsdle> :(
<H264> I dont see any other way to do it
<Lgndryhr> will bring up xmms it will work no matter what and say something in terminal "Message: device: default"
<tungarbulb> I did as you said. Nothing. No response. Cursor just sits there
<Lgndryhr> *if it will work
<eck> H264: run gconf-editor
<Lgndryhr> let me know what happens
<QRZ> Imsdle: Ok, then do, "sudo rm -rf /home/melissa/.Trash/*"
<tungarbulb> No response, no error message, no action of any kind.
<H264> meh
<Lgndryhr> just goes to a new line?
<H264> mind if I pm you?
<eck> sure
<tungarbulb> That's right, but without the prompt.
<Lgndryhr> hmm
<l90bpm> anyone know where I can find a crafty shell replacement?  want to be tacky..  something CSI'ish if you can
<l90bpm> lol
<Imsdle> QRZ - I get the same error
<tungarbulb> Either something went flaky during the upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, or I punched the wrong button someplace.
<QRZ> Imsdle: Even with the -rf switches?
<l90bpm> hey, I noticed someone on jericho earlier using the gimp.. made me happt to see linux in use on tv
<Lgndryhr> i think something went flaky
<Lgndryhr> b/c it shouldnt be doing that
<Lgndryhr> as far as i know
<tungarbulb> Damn. So what do I do? Can I repair my installation or is it totally hosed?
<Lgndryhr> that idk
<tungarbulb> What's IDK?
<Lgndryhr> i dont know
<Lgndryhr> (sorry sorta sleepy)
<tungarbulb> You too huh?
<Lgndryhr> (so becoming lazy)
<Lgndryhr> actually i should be in bed since i have work in the morning
<Lgndryhr> lol
<robby> k can i get a quick tut on how to get wireless to work
<l90bpm> sleep is over rated
<tungarbulb> Any idea as to what else I could do in the way of research, repairs, etc.?
<robby> im using edgy on a toshiba satalite m105
<billy> Anyone else ever have mplayer mozilla plugin just suddenly stop after playing a few seconds of quicktime format movies?
<robby> i hate work, but dam i love the paycheck
<l90bpm> must have a good job
<Imsdle> it's doing something
<l90bpm> hate work and the paycheck too'
<Flannel> !wifi | robby
<ubotu> robby: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robby> nope
<Lgndryhr> post in ubuntu forums help, google around, and try looking around the synaptic installer
<robby> i just need money
<tungarbulb> Can I re-run the upgrade?
<Lgndryhr> u can try to re-run it but ive never tried that
<tungarbulb> I've been all over Synaptic. No dice. I wish there were some kind of diagnostic tool.
<QRZ> Imsdle: Hopefully deleting everything in your .Trash dir.  :-)
<Lgndryhr> hate to run but i got to go
<Imsdle> fanks dude
<helfrez> well there goes osx 10.4.9 patch
<l90bpm> later Lgn
<Flannel> tungarbulb: What's your sources.list look like?  And, what errors does "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" give?
<Imsdle> thats awesome
<kane77> what is the program that sets the amd cool n quiet?
<QRZ> Imsdle: welcome
<tungarbulb> Good night and thanx Lgndryhr.
<Lgndryhr> np
<Lgndryhr> night tungarbulb and l90bpm
<Lgndryhr> peace
<l90bpm> night night
<eck> kane77: i think powernowd
<l90bpm> xoxoxox
<kane77> eck, right! thanx
<foutrelis> good morning :)
<tungarbulb> Flannel - I'm a recovering Windows user so I'm not sure what you're talking about. Please clarify.
<l90bpm> we all are
<Flannel> tungarbulb: Pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list (open it in a text editor)
<l90bpm> winblows got us all started except maybe a few old heads that used unix
<l90bpm> @ work..
<Flannel> !paste | tungarbulb
<ubotu> tungarbulb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<l90bpm> or they had one hell of a power bill
<l90bpm> ubuntu is sexy..
<tungarbulb> Flannel - Oh, you mean the list of sites where Ubuntu downloads files & updates from. Those are sll set to pull down from the Edgy archives.
<Flannel> tungarbulb: alright, then open a terminal, and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<kane77> how do I temporarily disable powernowd?
<tungarbulb> Ubotu - Not sure I understand what pastebin is for. I have no dumps or bug logs that I know of, if that's what it's for.
<robby> can someone walk me thru gettign my wifi up please
<Flannel> tungarbulb: I had said to pastebin your sources.list, so I gave you the URL, incase you didn't need it
<robby> the tut is making me feel inferior
<tarelerulz__> my ip keeps changing that that  make azureus stop working
<lostdream> QQ
<Priest-o1-Psi> is there a subversion client like tortoise svn?
<buddha> ubuntu is WAY better than windows
<lostdream> 88
<QRZ> kane77: "/etc/init.d/powernowd stop" I'd say.
<wyndblade> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<foutrelis> lol
<foutrelis> ^.^
<jlgaddis> damn, i can hear lindsey snoring all the way in here in my office
<Flannel> Priest-o1-Psi: no, just standalone clients.
<l90bpm> stupid question alert:  how do I check to see what version I'm currently running?
<jlgaddis> erm, wrong channel
<jlgaddis> heck, wrong network for that matter
<tungarbulb> Flannel - I ran the sudo command. It says there's nothing to upgrade.
<kane77> QRZ, but now it stayed at 1GHz...
<l90bpm> vista: that shit is poop
<robby> i agree
<QRZ> kane77: Ok.
<l90bpm> drm
<Flannel> tungarbulb: alright, so, what's going wrong?
<l90bpm> yuck
<jlgaddis> l90bpm: cat /etc/issue should work
<robby> can someone walk me thru getting my wifi up please
<l90bpm> thanks
<jlgaddis> Vista is nice.
<robby> ive done it before i jsut want to write it down correctly so i can do it again if need be
<tungarbulb> I wish I knew. XMMS will not start, period. Everything else works (as far as I know) but I could be wrong about that.
<aldin> robby: say ur probl
<mirra> can anyone here help me with iptables w/ nameservers ?
<mirra> cant resolve names
<Flannel> tungarbulb: in a terminal, type "xmms" and see what errors it gives
<jlgaddis> mirra: You know the IP addresses of your nameservers?
<robby> i am trying to get my wifi working so i can surf in bed
<Flannel> tungarbulb: but, a quick way to fix it would be to remove xmms (completely), then reinstall
<l90bpm> lol...  well I thought I upgraded
<H264> :)
<jlgaddis> iptables -I INPUT -s $dns_ip/32 --sport 53 --dport 1024:65535 -j ACCEPT
<tungarbulb> Flannel - I type XMMS and NOTHING happens. No response whatsoever.
<l90bpm> nope..  still running 6.06
<H264> life is too easy
<wyndblade> tungarbulb: using lowercase for xmms I hope
<l90bpm> guess I better upgrade huh?
<tungarbulb> Flannel - I removed then reinstalled several times. No dice. Feels like I'm using WIN 98 again!
<mirra> yes..i tried adding them to the tables to accept but it doesnt work..it used to..
<mirra> jlgaddis, that was to you
<Flannel> tungarbulb: Did you "remove" or "complete removal" in synaptic?
<tungarbulb> Flannel - Uppercase or lowercase, same thing - Nothing.
<jlgaddis> mirra: can you post your iptables to pastebin?
<tungarbulb> Perhaps it's time to empty out my bank account and buy a Mac.
<mirra> pastebin is a channel?
<jlgaddis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> tungarbulb: Did you remove the package completely? or just "remove" it?
<l90bpm> is an upgrade absolutely nessesary?
<tungarbulb> Flannel - completely.
<l90bpm> I mean just so long as your updated
<mirra> jlgaddis, one second
<l90bpm> nanoo nanoo
<jlgaddis> man, busy day tomorrow for a saturday... taco bell at 10am, looking at a bike at noon, another one at 2pm, then migrating a database server at 4.30.
<l90bpm> sounds fun
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<l90bpm> why taco hell at 10 in the am?
<l90bpm> talk about heart burn
<jlgaddis> l90bpm: heh, have to pull a dead hub and put a switch in its place
<l90bpm> take the pink stuff
<l90bpm> oic
<Marupa> Heya, quick question about JRE, if anyone can help.
<mirra> jlgaddis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10739/ - i use webmin to configure the tables..
<l90bpm> great.. now I have the song stuck in my head
<Flannel> !anyone | Marupa
<ubotu> Marupa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> l90bpm: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tungarbulb> Flannel - you there?
<l90bpm> oops..  ok chief
<jlgaddis> !foad
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Marupa> I'm running an applet on a windows computer and on an ubuntu computer, both use JRE6, yet windows uses 0-2% CPU, while linux uses 92-100% CPU.  Is there a reason why?
* jlgaddis grins
<Flannel> tungarbulb: I am.  I don't know what to say.  It not running, and not giving an error is most odd.
<aldin> robby: can u post "lspci" command on pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<jacquesmerde> quick question, if i boot a fesity livecd, i assume it will automount a fat32 partition on the harddrive, yeah? will it monut it ro or rw?
<aldin> robby: and "iwconfig" too
<tungarbulb> Flannel - So it's pile the data onto DVD's and wipe the HD and reinstall from scratch, right?
<Marupa> rw, I'm pretty sure, jacquesmerde.
<l90bpm> it's easy to get off subject when nobody answers your questions..
<robby> aladin, do i do those in terminal
<mirra> jlgaddis, any idea?
<Flannel> tungarbulb: Do you have /home on it's own partition?
<jlgaddis> mirra: well, your input chain is a little... weird, but it looks like it should work
<tungarbulb> Flannel - No.
<mirra> it doesnt
<jlgaddis> mirra: i'd add a rule to the end that logs anything that's dropped
<yvone> hi
<jlgaddis> mirra: that might give you some more clues
<mirra> where do i check the lgos
<mirra> logs*
<aldin> robby: yes
<yvone> hello
<jlgaddis> it'll log to /var/log/messages by default, iirc
<yvone> hola
<mirra> k ill check..thanks
<robby> aladin how do i do it in paste bin?
<aldin> robby: lspci & iwconfig -> paste it
<robby> i havent used it yet
<Zambezis> Is 225.255.252.0 called subnet? "Ntmask" in Swedish, I'm not sure.
<yvone> nadien habla espaol?????????????
<jlgaddis> Zambezis: subnet mask, or just netmask
<Flannel> !es | yvone
<ubotu> yvone: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eck> subnet and netmask are interchangeable
<Flannel> tungarbulb: Ah, then... yeah.  Backup I suppose.  When you reinstall, you might want to put /home on it's own partition, to cut out the "backup" parts later, you can reinstall around all your personal stuff.
<aldin> robby: ok, just open this site pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org and all ur results copy/paste there and send us link here
<Flannel> !backup | tungarbulb, these might help
<ubotu> tungarbulb, these might help: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<aldin> robby: i am aldin, not aladin ok
<Zambezis> jlgaddis, Tack.
<yvone> hola
<Zambezis> jlgaddis, Oh. I mean thanks. :-)
<yvone> nadien habla espqaol
<robby> im sorry
<l90bpm> peace vO   see you all later
<robby> im incredibly tired
<Zambezis> yvone,
<jlgaddis> Zambezis: np
<Zambezis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<robby> aldin
<robby> k i got it
<robby> sry
<yvone> hola
<yvone> nadien habla espaol???????????
<jlgaddis> !es | yvone
<ubotu> yvone: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jlgaddis> yvone: va a #ubuntu-es o habla ingle
<yvone> ke??
<yvone> hablas ingles
<yvone> ?
<yvone> o espaol
<robby> ingles
<aldin> yvone: cambio para #ubuntu-es
<yvone> no aka me sale en espaol
<mirra> jlgaddis, how exactly do i log only dropped packets??
<aldin> yvone: por favor cambio de esta #ubuntu-es
<yvone> k
<yvone> ?
<robby> aldin did i do it right?
<Slynderdale> Hmm, anyone happen to know where one can find a distributable/open source/gnu font package that support international characters such as japanese?
<yvone> no le entiendo
<jlgaddis> mirra: "iptables -A INPUT -j LOG" will do it, iirc
<aldin> robby: where is ur pastebin? something like this mine http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10741/
<Slynderdale> yvone: #ubuntu-es
<yvone> kieren mi fon?
<robby> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10740/
<yvone> kieren mi numero  de celilar o casa??????
<phinite> I've added an HP1020 using the foo2zjs driver and I don't see an error, but a test page isn't printing either.  what log file can I look into to figure out what's happening?
<aldin> robby: good now try this: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<yvone> kieren mi numero  de celular o casa????????????????????????????????????????????????
<eriksomebody> forgive me, i'm new here... are there any special rules i should be mindful of?
<yvone> perdon
<dilch> eriksomebody, yes, asking questions like that is forbidden
<jlgaddis> eriksomebody: speak english, no profanity, use common sense.  that'll take care of 99% of it.
<eriksomebody> k... just making sure
<yvone> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<robby> aldin k then what?
<aldin> yvone: caramba, cambio to este chanale... tu es on #ubuntu cambio tu #ubuntu-es
<aldin> robby: what it says
<mirra> jlgaddis, nothing is being added in messages
<dilch> yvone, hula?
<yvone> halgien habla espaol???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<robby> aldin to pastebin
<robby> ?
<eriksomebody> i don't know if anyone can help, but none of my screensavers work... when the ten minutes pass and a screensaver should kick in, i just get a black screen
<aldin> robby: what says this -> "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" -> paste it on pastebin
<yvone> espaolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<dilch> ubuntu fiesty fawn is the top story on slashdot atm ... it says fiesty will be the greatest OS ever produced, bar none
<yvone> hablen espaolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<robby> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/10742/
<MainEiac> phinite: try dmesg
<billy> dilch:  do you have a link?
<bkw> Even if I install Xfceubuntu on a computer, can I still install and run applications such as kwrite kate etc from the kde packages?
<dilch> billy, to slashdot?
<phinite> checking that now MainEiac
<dilch> billy, i'll let you guess it
<eriksomebody> any screensaver tips here?
<Slynderdale> yvone: espaol -> #ubuntu-es
<billy> dilch: i don't understand.  I must be out of the loop on something.
<tarelerulz__> have any of used qtorrent and if so well it load a torrent and  pick up where you lleft off?
<dilch> billy, go to slashdot.org or direct to http://www.osnews.com/story.php/17505/Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-Desktop-Linux-Matured/
<aldin> robby: "encryption key:on" hmmm, well i dont know how to do this, i heard that u need some wpasuplicant package,...
<billy> dilch:  thanks for the link.
<aldin> robby: but u can try this
<bullgard4> What is the effect of the line 'iface ath0 inet dhcp' in the file /etc/network/interfaces? (I have read 'man interfaces'.)
<aldin> robby: it works for me on unencrypted networks
<robby> aldin i know what the key is so how do i put it in so i can use the wireless
<mirra> jlgaddis, you there?
<dilch> billy, haha, i thought you were joking about a link for slashdot
<phinite> MainEiac: I'm not seeing anything in dmesg to be honest.
<aldin> robby: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid Terrazas
<joshjosh> quick gnome question: how do I set my texts on panels to appear in a color other than black? I want to change them to white
<billy> dilch:  no.  i'm just out of the loop.  :)  I've only used linux for about two months now, so there's lots I don't know.
<phinite> would a reboot need to be done before I see anything in there anyway?
<robby> aldin then what?
<dilch> billy, ok .. well slashdot is good for a browse now and then, especially for a nice linux bias ;)
<billy> dilch:  bookmarked.
<MainEiac> phinite: was the printer on and connected when you installed the driver?
<phinite> yes, it was.
<aldin> robby: robby now with iwcongfig see if u got an network
<dilch> billy, you liking linux? You must be, you lasted 2 months heh
<phinite> linux printing is one of the one things that always makes me nervous.  I never seem to get it right
<robby> aldin sudo iwconfig eth1 essid Terrazas
<MainEiac> phinite: maybe you need to config cups,or,start cupsd
<Cryoniq> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robby> aldin sry
<phinite> looking up where to do that now MainEiac
<robby> unassociated
<aldin> robby: what is sry
<robby> aldin unassociated
<robby> aldin is what it says
<robby> aldin i dont know
<dilch> sry == sorry
<billy> dilch:  yeah.  I like Linux.  I like the freedom, the novelty.  I enjoy the challenge of learning new stuff.
<dilch> billy, lol, you'll get over that when you run into some hard-core problems .. then you'll see how much you like it. That's when it becomes really fun though
<aldin> dilch: thx
<mirra> where does iptables keep its logs????????
<aldin> robby: can u make ur wireless unencrypted
<graulich> I'm sharing a folder via SMB but when I try to access it on Windows it asks for un+pass and none of the accounts on the Ubuntu machine work. how can I access this folder?
<dilch> mirra, it logs to /var/log/messages by default
<aldin> robby: ur AP so we connect on it
<tarelerulz__> Do any of you know any torrent client that will pick up where other one  left off . So you don't have to start all over again if you have download alot of an iso
<MainEiac> well way past my bedtime goodnight all
<robby> aldin what?
<robby> aldin ap?
<mirra> nothing is being logged there tho
<billy> dilch:  I haven't hit any hardcore problems yet.  I learn lots (especially what *not* to do) just reading this chat.
<mirra> i added a rule for it
<aldin> robby: acces point
<robby> aldin oh
<robby> aldin k what do i do tho?
<dilch> billy, yeah it's good .. would have been handy when i was learning *nix back in the stone ages
<aldin> robby: can u make it withtout encryption
<dilch> mirra, do you have any logging rules?
<robby> nope
<mirra> yes..log all incoming
<dilch> mirra, did you use firestarter?
<robby> aldin nope sry
<mirra> no
<robby> aldin i know the wpa password tho
<cypher1> !firestarter | mirra
<ubotu> mirra: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dilch> mirra, does the rule show up when you do "iptables -L"?
<aldin> robby: ok, wpasupplicant is thing what u need, AFAIK
<mirra> yes
<robby> aldin afaik?
<aldin> robby: i never tried to connect on crypted wireless but i heard it is ok, it is possible
<robby> where do i get it from?
<dilch> mirra, and is it high enough up to actually get the traffic (ie not last so it only logs the dropped)
<aldin> As Far As I Know = AFAIK
<mirra> nope
<mirra> good call...one sec
<aldin> robby: dpkg -l | grep wpa
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm having an issue connecting to a Vista share from this Ubuntu box. It keeps asking for a password, but there it shouldn't be.
<aldin> robby: this one is to seee if it is installed
<AzMoo> s/there//
<Cryoniq> Anyone know how to edit color and text color etc for the gnome panels? One have to dive into config files and do it manually from there?
<aldin> AzMoo: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<aldin> AzMoo: sudo smbpasswd -e $USER
<robby> aldin how do i install it or see if it is?
<AzMoo> aldin, that's only required for connecting to the ubuntu box, isn't it?
<Priest-o1-Psi> hmmmm rugby time
<aldin> robby: to se if it is do dpkg -l | grep wpa
<robby> ii  wpasupplicant                              0.5.4-5                       Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11
<aldin> to install it sudoa pt-get install wpasupplicant
<aldin> AzMoo: is Vita sking u for pass or ubuntu
<AzMoo> When I try to access the Vista share (smb://vistamachine/share) I'm asked for a password.
<aldin> robby: ok, it is installed
<robby> aldin k then what?
<mirra> dilch, not working................
<billy> dilch, nice article.  Once feisty is released April, I'm going to install it on a separate partition and see how it all goes.
<dilch> mirra, ok, did you get the iptables script you're using from somwhere? Like maybe it's has it's logging set up to go somewhere else
<aldin> robby: just sec i will explore a bit, never done this for my own cause i dont use crypted wirelles.. ok, brb, in meantime u can ask here how to connect u crypted wireless
<kosnick> i try to compile some game, the instructions say "sh ./configure" but when i do so i get the response "can not guess the build type" . Can someone explain?
<mirra> nope
<mirra> did it in webmin
<robby> anybody know how to conenct to a wap encrypted wireless
<dilch> mirra, ah .. i kinda avoid webmin ... i wouldn't be surprised if it logged to somewhere else
<cypher1> !wifi-radar | robby
<mirra> any idea how to figure that out
<ubotu> robby: wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<AzMoo> aldin, When I try to access the Vista share (smb://vistamachine/share) I'm asked for a password.
<robby> ubotu where do i get that from?
<cypher1> robby, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<joshjosh> cypher1, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<kosnick> ubotu!
<dilch> mirra, um, there could be if you pasted the iptables script to pastebin ... i don't know where webmin keeps it though
<kosnick> ubotu
<kosnick> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<phinite> I see the printer now through cups (v1.1.23) web administration, and I can send another test page, but nothing actually comes out
<aldin> robby: ubotu is just a bot it automatically answers... u can try this sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<kosnick> robby see this
<kosnick> !ubotu
<dilch> mirra, maybe /etc/rc.d/init.d/webmin-iptables
<mirra> it doesn't list it when i view the tables from the command line
<robby> aldin it didnt work
<phinite> I can't see any errors in /var/log/syslog /var/log/cups/error_log or /var/log/dmesg
<dilch> mirra, doesn't list what?
<phinite> thoughts?
<aldin> did u enabel ur repositories?
<aldin> robby: is it WPA WEP or third..
<robby> wpa
<mirra> dilch, i dont have a rc.d directory...rc.local, rc0.d, rc1.d, etc... i was saying that iptables -L doesnt show any log paths
<aldin> robby: what about ur repositories?
<robby> aldin how do i check?
<aldin> robby: hmm cat /etc/apt/sources.list or go to system->administration->synaptic
<dilch> mirra, ah ok ... well there is a couple things to do ... are you registered? Can we go pm?
<aldin> system->adinistration>software sources
<aldin> robby: the upper line
<mirra> dilch, i am not registered
<phinite> how can I see what jobs are in a print queue?
<v_> lpq
<kosnick> in my panel the same "buttons" are collected under the same tab. How can i change that?
<v_> phinite: lpq
<mirra> dilch, i dont remeber how far our conversation goes..by my end result is to figure out why i cannot get nameservers to work with my iptables
<eriksomebod1> can anybody help me with turning on my screensaver?
<dilch> mirra, well, do /msg nickserv mirra <password>
<robby> aldin k i think i turned them on now do i just try again for wifi radar?
* hole wishes he could make doom work properly
<mirra> dilch, i hate to sound like a moron but that isnt working
<mirra> dilch, ooh its owned by someone else
* kyriakosax slaps foutrelis around a bit with a large trout
<aldin> robby: first reload them
<robby> aldin i think im gettin git i found it online
<aldin> robby: u can do this by sudo apt-get update
<hole> is the fish floppy?
<dilch> mirra, lol, well register a nick, only because it probably isn't wise to be advertising what your doing to the firewall while testing
<foutrelis> kyriakosax: I <3 you too.
<aldin> robby: i think im gettin git?
<aldin> robby: i am not englihman hehe
<eriksomebod1> screensavers anyone?
<robby> aldin it*
<aldin> robby: understand some words but some u will have to explain
<robby> aldin i think im getting it i found it online
<root__> uuhm hello i've been stupid and now that bar on the top is gone
<aldin> robby: i lost connection
<root__> with the programs
<aldin> robby: where were we
<phinite> ok, something worked, it prints now.  how can I share a printer via samba to my windows/mac machines?  can someone point me at a good howto for doing that?  now that it's working (not that I know how) through cups?
<hyper-cool> does anyone know how to read the boot log?
<root__> i can only go into a terminal :/
<robby> aldin i was getting wifi radar
<hole> i like penguins,theyre friendley
<aldin> robby: ok ist it done
<robby> i think
<root__> can someone help me getting the taskbar back again?
<aldin> type wifi-radar and go
<robby> aldin how can i see?
<phinite> hyper-cool: check dmesg
<joshjosh> root__, how'd you lose it?
<dilch> mirra, you still here?
<hyper-cool> phinite: how can i do that?
<joshjosh> root__, And KDE or Gnome?
<aldin> robby: ?
<phinite> cat /var/log/dmesg
<sysko> Is that WAP gui still available in Edgy?... It was available in Drake if I am correct.
<robby> aldin ?
<aldin> robby: u can read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<phinite> I don't know if that is what you are looking for, but it's what I'd start with
<aldin> robby: did u run wifi-radar
<billy> gnight folks.
<hyper-cool> I keep getting acpi exception errors when i try to boot, so i have to boot into safemode.
<robby> k thnx
<mirra> dilch, sorry my computer just froze for a minute
<hyper-cool> phinite: thanks
<mirra> one second
<root__> joshjosh gnome and i deleted it myself
<dilch> ok
<eriksomebod1> phinite: do you know anything about the default screensavers?
<joshjosh> root__, you still got your other panel? what's missing?
<robby> aldin i still cant see eth1 as a connection
<root__> joshjosh, the panel at the top is missing and the other is still there
<aldin> robby: what wifi-radar finds?
<robby> it finds the network
<joshjosh> root__, right click on the bottom panel and click "new panel"
<robby> aldin i just cant connect to it as my internet
<root__> joshjosh done
<aldin> robby: that is why u need to configure ur key, as i said i never did this on my ovn but i am trying to help AFAIK
<joshjosh> then right click again, and add to panel and find what you need. starting with Menu Bar. Should be at the bottom
<aldin> robby: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=16382797
<root__> thank you joshjosh :D
<robby> aldin i jsut need to be able to make my eth1 card my connection not my eth0
<eriksomebod1> joshjosh: do you know anything about screensavers? i've been trying to get some help for a few minutes now
<robby> aldin i go to system->admin->networking then my eth1 says not configured
<robby> i want to configure it
<joshjosh> eriksomebod1, nope. I just use blank screen
<robby> but i cant even see the network through it
<albertjh> hi
<albertjh> ola
<albertjh> spanish???
<eriksomebod1> joshjosh: is that what most people do? like is this a common problem?
<albertjh> need help
<joshjosh> eriksomebod1, what's your problem? I just don't use screen savers
<aldin> robby: i know eth1 is wireles... nevermind for now, it is important that u can see it with "iwconfig" and "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" take momment and read this article http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<albertjh> eriksomebod1, can you help me??
<eriksomebod1> joshjosh: when i try to activate a screensaver i use default 10 mins and when it kicks on i only get black screen
<joshjosh> hmm
<eriksomebod1> albertjh: i can try, but i'm brand new...
<joshjosh> eriksomebod1, yeah. I have no clue
<joshjosh> albertjh, what's up?
<hole> whats the command for deleting files in the console
<mattyv> rm
<hole> thx
<albertjh> eriksomebod1, ok look i have a problem whit eth1, but a friend help me
<mattyv> as in reomve
<mattyv> *remove
<robby> brb
<hole> i gotcha
<aldin> robby: i took a read and this was compicatet...
<hole> i'vetried like everything but rm
<blackhole> Has anyone configured or used DataCard On Ubuntu
<eriksomebod1> albertjh: good to know, that's out of my league in linux at the moment
<aldin> robby: we should find something better
<albertjh> eriksomebod1,  then it put a comand for start up to recognice me the eth1
<joshjosh> albertjh, are you trying to get wireless working?
<albertjh> joshjosh,  i tri to start up whit wireless
<joshjosh> albertjh, what card?
<aldin> robby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136&highlight=wpa
<blackhole> The DataCard is bassically EC325 From HuaWEI
<albertjh> joshjosh, but y have to go to the terminal and put cd /usr/scr/ipw..../ sudo ./load always
<blackhole> Can Some one help me out configuring it..?
<joshjosh> albertjh, what card?
<albertjh> joshjosh, INTEL PRO WIRELESS
<albertjh> joshjosh, i dont remenber the code number
<mattyv> hole: hehe, although it wouldn't give the answer in this case, apropos is a useful command
<albertjh> joshjosh, 3495b?? or something like that
<joshjosh> ok
<joshjosh> albertjh, what version of Ubuntu?
<albertjh> 6.06
<mattyv> hole: do you know about pressing "tab" to help complete commands, another handy thing
<joshjosh> ok
<aldin> robby: brb too i think that article should work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136&highlight=wpa
<albertjh> joshjosh, sorry im not english , im traying it's ok??
<joshjosh> albertjh, you're good. don't worry about it. just trying to find a fix right now.
<joshjosh> albertjh, I'm not familiar with your card...but try reading this thread and using what they've done; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085
<albertjh> joshjosh, i configure all, i need to put the code for when i start ubuntu that my computer recongnize my eth1
<joshjosh> albertjh ifconfig eth1 up
<joshjosh> add that to system: preferences: sessions
<albertjh> joshjosh, and that's all?
<joshjosh> albertjh, yeah, that should work.
<Newbi1> hey! does any1 know how to fix my 'system sanity check!, says it failed?
<AzMoo> How do you change the sudo password?
<albertjh> joshjosh,  look this :albertjh@albertjh-portatil:~$ sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<albertjh> Password:
<albertjh> albertjh@albertjh-portatil:~$
<Newbi1> says something trying to run "dpkg  configure--a?
<albertjh> joshjosh, when i start again its configure??
<IndyGunFreak> well, i'd start with running that command, albertjh
<joshjosh> albertjh, it should be
<Newbi1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.    any1 understand this?
<albertjh> joshjosh, ok im going to try now, see in a minut ty!!
<IndyGunFreak> Newbi1: open a terminal and run that command.
<joshjosh> albertjh, alright. if that doesn't work...we'll try something else
<IndyGunFreak> its telling you how to fix it.
<Newbi1> ok
<rambo3> morning
<pierodelta> hi how i can mount a second hard disk
<robby> how do i find network manager?
<robby> or the installer for it?
<robby> terminal commands are fine
<rambo3> robby, sudo network-admin
<alecjw> robby, system>administration>networking
<joshjosh> robby, type networkmanager in console
<rambo3> robby use tab fo autocomplete for commands you dont know
<robby> really?
<robby> k thnx
<alecjw> rambo3, gksudo, not sudo
<rambo3> alecjw, i use sudo and there is no way i ll change
<aldin> robby: i am in again
<IndyGunFreak> is networking-admin, different than the network-manager-gnome(which Id on't have installed)
<aldin> robby: what is situation
<alecjw> rambo3, using sudo for graphical apps can cause the program not to work properly. do it to your own computer by all means, but please dont tell anyone else to
<albertjh> joshjosh, doesnt work
<joshjosh> albertjh, hmm...
<rambo3> alecjw, thanks for compy/paste i ve read it before
<albertjh> joshjosh, i have to write ./load in ipw....
<joshjosh> alberjh, so you know what commands to use to do it/
<joshjosh> albertjh, just add those commands to system: preferences: sessions and it should work
<albertjh> joshjosh, yos i have a block
<albertjh> joshjosh, wait i put all here
<albertjh> joshjosh,  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) wireless-tools
<albertjh> http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net/   bajo y descomprimo
<albertjh> sudo mv ieee80211-1.2.16 /usr/src
<albertjh> cd /usr/src
<albertjh> cd iee....
<albertjh> sudo sh remove-old   [acepto todo] 
<albertjh> sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh
<albertjh> pillar repos
<albertjh> sudo apt-get update
<albertjh> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<albertjh> en carpeta cd /usr/src/ie....
<albertjh>  sudo make IEEE80211_INC=/usr/include
<joshjosh> dude
<albertjh> sudo make install
<albertjh> http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<albertjh>  sudo mv ipw3945-1.2.0 /usr/scr
<joshjosh> you're going to get kicked
<albertjh> sudo ./unload
<albertjh> sudo make IEEE80211_IGNORE_DUPLICATE=y
<joshjosh> for flodding the channel
<albertjh> cd..
<albertjh> sudo wget http://bughost.org/ipw3945/ucode/ipw3945-ucode-1.13.tgz
<albertjh> sudo tar xvzf ipw3945-ucode-1.13.tgz
<albertjh> cd ipw3945-ucode-1.13/
<albertjh> sudo cp ipw3945.ucode /lib/firmware
<albertjh> cd..
<albertjh> sudo wget http://bughost.org/ipw3945/daemon/ipw3945d-1.7.22.tgz
<alecjw> !paste | albertjh
<albertjh> sudo tar xvfz ipw3945d-1.7.22.tgz
<ubotu> albertjh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<albertjh> cd ipw3945d-1.7.22/
<albertjh> sudo cp x86/ipw3945d /sbin
<albertjh> cd..
<albertjh> sudo cp x86/ipw3945d /sbin
<albertjh> sudo ./load
<albertjh> cd /usr/src
<alecjw> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<albertjh> cd ipw3945-
<albertjh> joshjosh, that all i do
<albertjh> ups sorry
<jlgaddis> you idiot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@89.128.31.60]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o xyr]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o xyr]  by xyr
<Mez> albertjh, please join #ubuntu-ops
<jlgaddis> thanks guys
<joshjosh> well, i don't know how to help you. i have no idea what you're trying to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> albertjh, please join #ubuntu-ops
<IndyGunFreak> some just don't listen
<Mez> albertjh, are you there ?
<pierodelta> how can I mount a second hard disk ?
<rambo3> !mount | pierodelta
<ubotu> pierodelta: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pierodelta> thanks rambo
<rambo3> any time
<pierodelta> under administration i have not disk ..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@89.128.31.60]  by Mez
<albertjh> joshjosh, can we chat alone?
<joshjosh> albertjh, sure
<rambo3> !Diskmounter | pierodelta
<ubotu> pierodelta: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<albertjh> joshjosh, how
<nightrid3r> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubtu> hi! how can i activate wireless ethernet card in asus a3e notebook ?
<aldin> robby: ?
<albertjh> joshjosh, are you there?
<robby> aldin yes?
<joshjosh> albertjh, yes. I messaged you. You're not respondong.
<joshjosh> Hold on, i'll be back in a bit, dog ran off
<aldin> robby: what is situation
<IndyGunFreak> albertjh: you have to be registered to do private messages
<robby> aldin i cant figure it out
<joshjosh> albertjh, search for your card on http://www.ubuntuforums.org and you'll find out how to fix it
<Huffalump> pierodelta - by chance, I'm intrigued by the diskmounter script.  any idea if it works with ntfs-3g?  I've got that installed... but was looking for a way to automount my ntfs drives.
<aldin> robby: didi u red that link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136&highlight=wpa
<robby> anybody know how to get a eth1 wireless card to be configured to work?
<albertjh> joshjosh, im talking to you in the other windows
<robby> yes i did
<albertjh> joshjosh, dont read me?
<robby> it didnt work
<robby> aldin brb
<aldin> robby: sory, i tried to help as i could
<alecjw> ubtu, are you in edgy?
<robby> aldin its great thnx
<ubtu> i m in edgy
<scv> in? on? at?
<alecjw> ubtu, go to system>admin>networking
<alecjw> and configure it there
<Huffalump> aldin - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<scv> hi, I'm ba..ba..ba..back
<Huffalump> oops, robby - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<robby> huffalump thnx ill read it
<ubtu> but wireless light doesnt switchin on :pp
<alecjw> ubtu, do you know what wireless card you have?
<ubtu> intel 2200bg
<alecjw> ubtu, it should be fine. my friend has one of those. it works fine, but the wireless light doesnt switch on
<aldin> Huffalump: thx in my name... btw if i go ad-hoc would i be able to have wpa crypto
<ubtu> well
<ubtu> ok
<ubtu> thanks
<Huffalump> aldin - I don't see why ad-hoc or infrastructure would be different.
<IndyGunFreak> Linux is pretty easy, but if you're so braindead you can't do a google search, you should stay away
<phinite> ok, the printer is now installed on the linux box and working from there, working from the windows box correctly.  and finally, I have to get it printing from the mac..... I'm ALMOST there
<phinite> peace all and thanks for the help
<IndyGunFreak> oops, that shoulda been a PM..lol
<Huffalump> haha
<IndyGunFreak> well, not really a PM< just for another room
<Huffalump> #ubuntu-oh-noez!!!
<kalin> hi, i have an ubuntu installation completed on a hdd and i am trying to edit my existing windows xp bootloader boot.ini to add the ubuntu installation to the list. I used bootpart to create a boot file, but i think that requires lilo to be installed on the linux installation and i dont think it is. Is there some way I can setup grub for use from the xp bootloader?
<IndyGunFreak> kalin: grub should have installed with your installation(at least it always has for me)
<aldin> Huffalump: cause once i saw in XP's that it becomes disabled automatically whey u point to ad-hoc... nevermind perhaps i saw WEP instead WAP?
<kalin> yeah, that's what i thought also, but i'm not sure how to get the xp bootloader to load it
<Huffalump> yes, grub should have.  did you tell it not to, during the install?
<robby> can i run kde and gnome on the same edgy comp?
<aldin> robby: of course
<kalin> the ubuntu is not on the boot partition
<aldin> i do it on mine
<Huffalump> kalin, the xp boot loader doesn't.  grub becomes the boot loader.
<IndyGunFreak> kalin: are you running ubuntu on a second hard drive?
<Huffalump> ah.
<kalin> IndyGunFreak, yes
<rambo3> i know i used loadlin for that kalin
<IndyGunFreak> kalin: set your bios to boot that hard drive first
<pierodelta> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DivineLight> Does Ubuntu manages binaries of packages not included in the distro cd?
<Huffalump> DivineLight, can you be more specific?
<IndyGunFreak> kalin: most likely, you installed grub to that drive, instead of your windows drive, not a huge deal, you just need to set your bios to boot your linux drive first
<Huffalump> There's always something you could download which might not be on the CD.  But the CD has everything you need.
<DivineLight> I need to download Bison package, is it available on the Ubuntu site as a binary ?
<alecjw> kalin, you're go9ing to have ro reinstalll grub to the mbr. do you know how to do that?
<DivineLight> Compiling from source is sometimes problematic.
<IndyGunFreak> alecjw: its probably on his second drive,
<IndyGunFreak> DivineLight: sometimes?..lol
<Priest-o1-Psi>  root@jeanre-desktop:/home/jeanre# apt-cache search bison
<Priest-o1-Psi> bison - A parser generator that is compatible with YACC
<DivineLight> Huffalump: No, to compile wine I need flex and bison that are not included
<Priest-o1-Psi> DivineLight: its in the repos
<alecjw> IndyGunFreak, kalin, thn you need to tell your bios to boot from your second hard drive first
<DivineLight> Yeah, 90% of the time :D
<Huffalump> DivineLight, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=bison&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<IndyGunFreak> alecjw: thats what i told him
<rambo3> hahaha
<alecjw> IndyGunFreak, oh sorry
<DivineLight> Thanks Huffalump !
<Fujitsu> DivineLight: Why would you compile wine? Just open up Synaptic Package Manager (System->Applications->Synaptic Package Manager), and locate the packages you need (wine, in this case)
<robby> can i run kde and gnome on the same computer and just choose which i use at bootup?
<DivineLight> Fujitsu: My Uber Modem (Huwai Wireless Modem) doesn't work on Ubuntu :(
<Huffalump> robby, yes.
<Fujitsu> DivineLight: You can find the packages at packages.ubuntu.com. There are download links there, if you can't access the Internet in Ubuntu.
<robby> huffalump how can i do that?
<DivineLight> Fujitsu: Yes i am searching them. thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> robby: search synaptic for kde... then install the kde-desktop GUI....(i think its named just, kde).
<Huffalump> robby - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-kde-kubuntu-on-ubuntu/
<IndyGunFreak> it'll take about 5mn or so to install.
<xc_legend> hello i have a question concerning e17 on 6.06 lts
<svu> why would user apps be refused connection to dbus - if system dbus-daemon is running and user dbus-launch as well???
<Fujitsu> robby, IndyGunFreak: It's kubuntu-desktop
<Huffalump> robby, after you play with that and have it working.... then try xfce w/ Beryl
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: i'm pretty sure last time i installed it, it was just kde
<IndyGunFreak> in synaptic that is.
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: I can assure you it is, and always has been, kubuntu-desktop.
<Fujitsu> Huffalump: ... why?
<pierodelta> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<robby> huffalump does beryl work with a laptop touchpad?
<`nicola> which port does ubuntu remote desktop use ? I need to forward it because I'm behind a router
<`nicola> thanks
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - I've decided xfce is not longer for free
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - freaks
<Fujitsu> robby: Of course!
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: lol.
<Huffalump> Fujitsu - Because it's great?
<Fujitsu> Well, as much as Beryl works with anything.
<Huffalump> robby, most likely it will work just great.
<Fujitsu> Huffalump: Beryl is unstable as anything. You shouldn't tell newish users to use it.
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: so whatis the kde package in synaptic?  kde...... The K Desktop environment official modules
<tombow> beryl is the greatest thing ever
<robby> huffalump thnx
<IndyGunFreak> thats the one i've always installed, and it worked fine
<Huffalump> Fujitsu - I am new.  Under a month and now have it on multiple machines with vastly different video cards.  All working fine.
<robby> ill have to try that
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: That's a small component of it.
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: but when i choose to install it, it installs all dependencies, programs, etc.
<Fujitsu> kubuntu-desktop is what you should use to get the whole thing.
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: ... that's the point.
<kalin> rambo3, so loadlin will allow me to boot from my windows install, but i want to get it added to the bootloader list so i dont have to boot windows first :)
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: i guess i'm missing the point, what do you mean?
<Priest-of-Psi> man gnome feels so uh how can I explain this...... stupid
<Fujitsu> Having KDE without any of its applications is sort of losing the whole effect.
<IndyGunFreak> i don't even have kubuntu-desktop
<Fujitsu> Priest-of-Psi: Some feel that way.
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: it installs all the applications
<Huffalump> Priest-of-Psi, if you find yourself unable to use it effectively, then change to KDE or XFCE
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: Your point? That's the ideal situation.
<Priest-of-Psi> Huffalump: yeah
<Priest-of-Psi> it does not feel effective
<Huffalump> Or put Beryl on top.
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: i guess i'm trying to figure out why mine says kde.... and yet you recommended kde-desktop.
<Huffalump> Vrrrooooom.
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: I recommended kubuntu-desktop.
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i meant, sorry
<IndyGunFreak> i guess it doesn't matter, end result is the same
<Fujitsu> kubuntu-desktop depends on the entirety of KDE, so brings in more than just kde.
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: everyti8me i've installed kde using apt-get kde.., i got a zillion programs with it, it was definitely kubuntu in its entirety
<Jimmey> What kind of cable do I need to be able to watch what's going on on my Xserver on my TV?
<tritoch> Jimmey: depends on what kind of output/inputs you have
<Jimmey> tritoch, I've got a nVidia FX5700LE, on the box next to "TV-Out", it says "DVI-I"
<Jimmey> tritoch, but the card didn't come with any cables/adapters
<tritoch> what does your tv have?
<tritoch> for inputs
<Jimmey> tritoch, scart, and normal AV
<tritoch> sounds like you want a dvi-->scart ?
<Fujitsu> tritoch: More likely S-VIDEO->SCART or normal AV.
<aalhamad> I've installed vim-ruby but i can't make it work  plz help
<Fujitsu> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tritoch> hey i work hard on irc!
<Fujitsu> aalhamad: ^^
<Huffalump> What he wants is a new TV!
<Cryoniq> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MrStein> where are the testing web pages ? (I see they wre screw.. err, resdesigned)
<MrStein> What I want to know is , is "Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" - Alpha i386 (20070215)"   Herd 4 or 3 ?
<`nicola> which port does ubuntu remote desktop use ? I need to forward it because I'm behind a router
<`nicola> for feisty you can try #ubuntu+1
<Fujitsu> That's Herd 4, MrStein.
<Cryoniq> What is the best webcam software to use under ubuntu edgy?
<MrStein> Fujitsu:  thanks
<MrStein> a table would come handy thou....
<Flannel> !feisty | MrStein, check the schedule
<ubotu> MrStein, check the schedule: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Cryoniq> If anyone have any suggestions around successfull applications that is :)
<aalhamad> Fujitsu, yes im here
<Flannel> Cryoniq: what sort of "Webcam" are we talking about?
<aalhamad> Fujitsu, can you help me with my issue
<aalhamad> i've install vim-ruby but i can't make them work with vim
<xc_legend> hello
<aalhamad> hello
<Flannel> aalhamad: try also installing the full fledged "vim" package
<xc_legend> i have a question concerning e17 and the update manager
<aalhamad> i have that
<MrStein> BTW, the Herd x links on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing are broken. I mean they require some password...
<MrStein> bye
<Flannel> xc_legend: e17 isn't in ubuntu.
<xc_legend> i used a tutorial from the forums to install it
<justin420> anybody know if there is a .deb for gspy for ubuntu? or is there another application that does the same thing?
<Geak> can you please tell me whats the difference betwean edubuntu and ubuntu?
<KDan> if i install something under "Program Files" under Wine, where does it actually go?
<bero> sziasztok
<KDan> (default location settings... or where's the config?)
<Flannel> KDan: wine keeps it's own C drive in your home folder
<MrStein> szevasz
<Rooy> KDan: in ~/.wine/drive_c/Pro...
<Fujitsu> KDan: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<Flannel> KDan: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<xc_legend> flannel i am sorry the tutorial was from edbuntu i believe
<bero> ez itt most mi a frsz?
<xc_legend> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319336&highlight
<KDan> cheers guys!
<Flannel> !hu | bero
<ubotu> bero: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<MrStein> ez itt egy "english only, please" csatorna ;-)
<xc_legend> should i go to that channel?
<bero> elnzst, ksznm!
<xc_legend> but i am running e17 on 6.06
<greenplastic> hi people
<Flannel> xc_legend: What's your question about it?
<greenplastic> i am searching for multitrack,multichanel recording program under edgy,i am using audacity,do you know another  ones?
<xc_legend> should i use apt to do my system updates since uthe update manager is not appearing in the menus?
<Flannel> xc_legend: You won't get any enlightenment updates.
<Flannel> xc_legend: but, any package manager will be able to update your packages (synaptic is a gtk GUI one, adept is a qt based)
<poningru> greenplastic: yes
<poningru> greenplastic: jokosher
<presario6131> hi there
<presario6131> from italy
<greenplastic> its name of program?
<xc_legend> ok thanks that was my only question
<xc_legend> thanks again
<greenplastic> jokosher?
<scv> is italy like a boot?
<MaximusBrood> How would I search through all apps availible via apt-get?
<Fujitsu> greenplastic: It is the name of an application, yes.
<EADG> Geak: EUbuntu is a distro loaded up with Educational softwares... Ubuntu is the plain old vanilla release.
<presario6131> yes it is WORST than a boot :)
<Flannel> !info jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<greenplastic> mercy i'll try
<scv> presario6131: I mean italy is like a boot on the map
<presario6131> does anybody installed ubuntu on a preario turion ?
<Fujitsu> EADG: Have you got a link for that?
<presario6131> yes SCV, i was just kidding....
<presario6131> the shape is like a boot
<Rooy> scv and it gots a ball right on track :)
<scv> presario6131: do you know what's corea looks like?
<EADG> gimme a sec
<presario6131> no scv
<presario6131> i never figured out
<scv> presario6131: a.... hahaha
<Flannel> presario6131, scv, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<presario6131> i've installed ubuntu on my old laptop
<scv> oh, sorry
<presario6131> it was an ASUS A2S
<presario6131> and all was ok also with XGL and compiz
<presario6131> but now, my new laptop...a presario 6131, is very bad ubuntu friendly
<presario6131> does anybody tried to install it on this machine ?
<EADG> Fujitsu: www.ubuntu.com   <--- start there
<tombow> ooboontoo?
<presario6131> googling around i cannot find anything about this issue...
<presario6131> the graphic card (nvidia chipset) is not recognized by ubuntu on this laptop
<kraut> moin
<nugenoa> What does forked to the background me?
<nugenoa> *mean
<Fujitsu> EADG: You mean Edubuntu?
<jpjacobs> nugenoa, that an app keeps running, but isn't running in foreground, so you can launch other things
<EADG> same same
<tombow> how come .Xdefaults isn't being read?
<tombow> or is it only read on startup?
<OuZo> hi, i get a error with mplayer Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. how can i fix this? thanks
<MaximusBrood> What is a good rar utility to use? I've tried to get 'rar', but it isn't a package.
<riaal> how can I see divx tumbnails in filebrowser? (playing them whit vlc) do I need some codec?
<jenda> any idea how to send through scp all files in /home that don't start with a ".", and with three exceptions?
<nugenoa> Thanks again jpjacobs. BTW: Are you in Japan?
<EADG> MaximusBrood: Did you type 'sudo apt-get install unrar' ? Works for me.
<etchris> Morning guys, Ive installed Beryl, but how can i make it so it starts up with my linux please?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<milos> hi hi
<rod> hi
<Ace2016> can anyone give me a link with info on how to compile Xorg?
<Ace2016> I compiled Xgl before but now i want to start with xorg, then xgl and then to beryl
<rod> my dad has like 200 pictures on cd of his holiday... He wants to add comments to them and then watch the pictures including comments (somewhere in the picture) on his dvd player
<bero> .
<rod> is there an easy way to put comments into a picture?
<Orta> hey guys, i installed bluej and i want to run it from the command line as "bluej" instead of "./bluej_dir/bluej". how do i do that?
<MaximusBrood> EADG: I forgot to add universe repositories too my sources.list :)
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm running a live CD trying to install onto a Raid0 array, using DMraid, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto - it all works, except for the fact that I can't do a apt-cdrom add - and don't want to download loads of packages to do the install, can anyone help?
<Lattyware> It gives me the error: E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<EADG> MaximusBrood: Oh dear.
<Shaffox> how can you search wireless networks ?
<EADG> MaximusBrood: All is good now I hope.
<Shaffox> i have wireless card, how can i search the networks in my range?
<MaximusBrood> 'rar' doesn't seem to support multifile archieves by itself, is there any way I'm still able to extract a two-file archieve?
<Ace2016> Orta: make the file /usr/bin/bluej and then put in it: #!/bin/sh  (new line)  /bluej_dir/bluej "$@"
<nitalaut> hello guys
<Shaffox> MaximusBrood, install unrar :)
<Ace2016> That should work
<gn0me> Running any apt-get command except "upgrade" results in the following error: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." -- but when I do run dpkg --configure -a, it returns no output, and running any apt-get command again gives the error again. Is there some kind of lockfile I could get rid of or something to make dpkg restart on whatever package it's stuck on?
<pitt0071> Shaffox: iwlist ethX scanning
<MaximusBrood> Shaffox: Allright, will do.
<Ace2016> bye all
<nitalaut> is there any kind of PC emulators with GUI for ubuntu ?? I found qemu but it hasn't GUI =(
<MrStein> any chance of NTFS r/w in feisty ?
<EADG> MaximusBrood: unrar -e filename.rar
<jrib> !ntfs-3g | MrStein
<ubotu> MrStein: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nitalaut> ntfs3g
<MrStein> nitalaut: tried VirtualBox ? It is free as in GPL. I don't know if it is packaged for Ubuntu
<mattyv> nitalaut: vmware-player is one
<MrStein> let me refrase: Will Feisty have or have not ntfs r/w support ? As is "having",  not "being able to download and do it yourself".
<MrStein> is=in
<jrib> MrStein: feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<Craeo> Greetings, how would I go about editing my partition, I have some unallocated space that I want added to my NTFS partition but can't seem to find a workable partition manager under Ubuntu. Am I over looking something?
<MrStein> jrib: opps, soory.
<Lattyware> Craeo: gparted
<Craeo> GParted, do I install that with Synaptic?
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm running a live CD trying to install onto a Raid0 array, using DMraid, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto - it all works, except for the fact that I can't do a apt-cdrom add - and don't want to download loads of packages to do the install, can anyone help? It gives me the error: E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<Lattyware> Craeo: Yeah, it's the one used in the installer.
<nitalaut> MrStein, thanks, it seems virtualbox it that what i need, already downloading
<Craeo> Lattyware: Is it installed by default or do I need to install it manually?
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need, if i have two network interface, and i want something like dhcp server, that automatically manages the ipadresses for the connecting clients
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<Lattyware> Craeo: you need to install it manually, unless you are running the live CD
<Lattyware> synaptic with a search for gparted should do it.
<Craeo> Lattyware: Thanks for the info, I will put it to good use
<sonium> does someone know how I can forward sound output from windows to a esound server?
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm running a live CD trying to install onto a Raid0 array, using DMraid, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto - it all works, except for the fact that I can't do a apt-cdrom add - and don't want to download loads of packages to do the install, can anyone help? It gives me the error: E: Failed to mount the cdrom. - Also note I can't boot my original install on my IDE drives, becau
<Lattyware> se it crashes every time I try and boot into it since I added my SATA Hard/DVD drives.
<me-> ive installed the nvida driver but when i restart my pc i get always only the console. kde doesnt start... so i have to install the nvidia driver everytime at startup to get my kde loaded. can anyone help me pls?
<bieniu> Hi all
<etchris> Morning
<bieniu> someone from poland?
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm running a live CD trying to install onto a Raid0 array, using DMraid, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto - it all works, except for the fact that I can't do a apt-cdrom add - and don't want to download loads of packages to do the install, can anyone help? It gives me the error: E: Failed to mount the cdrom. - Also note I can't boot my original install on my IDE drives, becau
<Lattyware> se it crashes every time I try and boot into it since I added my SATA Hard/DVD drives.
<Orta> hey guys, i installed bluej and i want to run it from the command line as "bluej" instead of "./bluej_dir/bluej". how do i do that? beware, i'm no expert... thanks
<jrib> Orta: the easiest way would be to create a symlink in /usr/local/bin .  If you want to understand more, google for "linux path"
<clarkphp> me-: If you hit http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and click the tag cloud tag "nvidia", you may find a decent starting place for solving your problem.  I don't know how to help, myself.  Good luck with it.
<Orta> what would a symlink be?
<jrib> Orta: ln -s TARGET NAME
<Lattyware> Orta: Think Shortcut.
<Orta> i thought about that tbh
<me-> clarkphp: ty
<Andeh> I finally got beryl up and running!
<unop> Orta,  you might want to add ./bluej_dir to your path ..  export PATH=$PATH:./bluej_dir
<Andeh> Tho i used a script :P
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm running a live CD trying to install onto a Raid0 array, using DMraid, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto - it all works, except for the fact that I can't do a apt-cdrom add - and don't want to download loads of packages to do the install, can anyone help? It gives me the error: E: Failed to mount the cdrom. - Also note I can't boot my original install on my IDE drives, becau
<Lattyware> se it crashes every time I try and boot into it since I added my SATA Hard/DVD drives.
<Orta> let's see...
<Orta> I will re-install bluej and go from tehre
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm running an edgy live CD trying to install onto a Raid0 array, using DMraid, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto - it all works, except for the fact that I can't do a apt-cdrom add - and don't want to download loads of packages to do the install, can anyone help? It gives me the error: E: Failed to mount the cdrom. - Also note I can't boot my original install on my IDE drives,
<Lattyware>  because it crashes every time I try and boot into it since I added my SATA Hard/DVD drives.
<Orta> is /usr/lib/bluej a recommendable location?
<Wooksta> "/dev/hdb1       /media/200gig   defaults                0       0"  <--- any reason this line wouldn't work when the mount point & hd / partition are correct?  (i dont seem to get any errors on boot up, is there a log from failed fstab attempts?
<Lattyware> Wooksta: Where is the filesystem?
<Lattyware> ext3? fatx?
<Wooksta> hmm good point lol
<Wooksta> doh!
<Wooksta> its ext3
<Lattyware> lol.
<Wooksta> jesus sorry, slow this morning :D
<Lattyware> NP - I've done similar.
<Lattyware> Now I have to wait 2 hours to download packages I allready have.
<Lattyware> ugh
<kingrayray> I LOVE THAT
<kingrayray> lol
<clarkphp> Lattyware: Wish I knew what to tell you; is it possible to contact the author of the guide?  I'm sure you've looked in other forums, too.
<Lattyware> clarkphp: Yeah, But contacting the author will take longer than just downloading the packages.
<Lattyware> I never thought setting up 1TB of hard disks would become this hard :/
<clarkphp> Lattyware: Oh.  True.  If you need a quick solution, I'm afraid I'm not the one to ask this morning.
<Lattyware> heh
<Lattyware> At least the SATA DVD drives worked fine from the word go.
<Lattyware> Now I have two writers, at 16x. Much better than one at 8X
<colo_intevo> Lattyware: why are you fiddling around with dmraid?
<colo_intevo> do you have windoze installed in parallel?
<Lattyware> I will do.
<colo_uni> poor soul
* foutrelis2 test
<Lattyware> Unfortunately, as much as I hate to dirty the PC with windows, there are a few things I just hate trying to do in Linux.
<Lattyware> One being getting Video on my ipod.
<Lattyware> two being playing games. Wine works to an extent, but still.
<aspetos> hi, is there a gui to edit fstab?
<Lattyware> I use Ubuntu for 99% of stuff though.
<Lattyware> aspetos: Why bother? It's easy enough.
<infidel> when did they change modtools to module-init-tools?
<Lattyware> colo_intevo: If I didn't have windows aswell, what would be the alternative?
<aspetos> Lattyware cause i see the uuid entries on the default fstab and i'm wondering if there might be some aytomations from the distro that like that format
<pixi> cool
<Rooy> aspetos: no, uuid is permanent and unique, therefore it's used to point to /, not the /dev/hda* stuff
<Nookie> has anyone managed to install this theme? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus+%28Gentoo+ebuild%29?content=54702
<aspetos> so there is no danger in puttint plain old /dev/sda1 etc entries in fstab
<aspetos> because the default entries i'm seeing have uuid as the first part of the line
<ompaul> aspetos, why not system -> administration -> disks
<Rooy> aspetos: if you don't bring the drive to another comp where it may become sdc or smt else
<aspetos> ompaul i dont have such an entry under system-> administration. what do i search for in synaptic to install that utility?
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm running an edgy live CD trying to install onto a Raid0 array, using DMraid, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto - it all works, except for the fact that I can't do a apt-cdrom add - and don't want to download loads of packages to do the install, can anyone help? It gives me the error: E: Failed to mount the cdrom. - Also note I can't boot my original install on my IDE drives,
<Lattyware>  because it crashes every time I try and boot into it since I added my SATA Hard/DVD drives.
<ompaul> aspetos, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<aspetos> 6.10
<aspetos> desktop
<aspetos> ompaul 6.10 desktop
<ompaul> aspetos, hang on until I boot a laptop with that
<aspetos> :)
<ompaul> battery flat back in three
<etchris> Guys, how do i make Beryl startup with ubuntu?
<HONKyTONK> Wow! Nice support channel here ;)
<Lattyware> etchris, System -> Prefs -> Sessions
<aspetos> etchris you go to system -
<Lattyware> Then add 'beryl-manager'
<twager> Anyone know if the md5sum generated by k3b needs to be checked against the md5sum file or is it correct ?
<aspetos> etchris you go to system -> preferences-> Sessions and put beryl-manager on the programs
<etchris> Lattyware, Argh i only missed out the -
<Lattyware> heh
<aspetos> and i was overtaken by Lattyware (-:
<etchris> hehe
<Lattyware> lol
<Lattyware> denied.
<Lattyware> :P
<aspetos> heh
<MartinE> Hi all
<MartinE> Can someone tell me how to install an nvidia video card driver as I'm a noob!
<HONKyTONK> Hey MartinE
<MartinE> hi
<HONKyTONK> There are a lot of "HowTo's"
<HONKyTONK> Wait, I'm searching for a very good one for you...
<MartinE> i thought this was going to be complicated
<Rooy> MartinE: open a terminal and execute :"sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx"
<[WaZ] > anyone been able to set beryl on dual monitors with ATI/XGL?
<HONKyTONK> ;) Thank ya rooy
<MartinE> I downloaded the nvidia driver from the nvidia website
<jpjacobs> !nvidia>MartinE
<MartinE> was this the correct thing to do?
<MartinE> !nvidia
<[WaZ] > im using xinerama for dual monitors and the fglrx driver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lattyware> [WaZ] : I've done it with an nVidia card.
<[WaZ] > Lattyware: yeah I know it works on nvidia
<foutrelis> MartinE: There are basically 3 steps :)
<[WaZ] > but session crashes on fglrx
<MartinE> ok
<MartinE> carry on
<impact> hi
<impact> this sounds a  little bit stupid, I cannot remember if I installed 64 bit or 32 bit version of ubuntu. What is the easiest way to find that out?
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm running an edgy live CD trying to install onto a Raid0 array, using DMraid, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto - it all works, except for the fact that I can't do a apt-cdrom add - and don't want to download loads of packages to do the install, can anyone help? It gives me the error: E: Failed to mount the cdrom. - Also note I can't boot my original install on my IDE drives,
<Lattyware>  because it crashes every time I try and boot into it since I added my SATA Hard/DVD drives.
<foutrelis> MartinE: First you stop gdm by running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (don't do that now)
<MartinE> ok
<MartinE> what is gdm?
<[WaZ] > Gnome Desktop Manager
<ompaul> aspetos, system preferences removable drives and media
<MartinE> k
<Lattyware> impact: What CPU do you have?
<juan_> buenos dias
<MartinE> but not yet?
<impact> dual core opterons
<foutrelis> MartinE: Next you [apt-get install build-essential]  and [apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common] 
<foutrelis> MartinE: Write down these steps cause you will get into command line after stopping gdm :)
<MartinE> foutrelis, where do i type those commands into, a terminal window?
<Lattyware> impact: I'm pretty sure they are 64bit, so you can install either version, 32 bit has better support and apps, 64 has better speed.
<foutrelis> MartinE: Yep
<MartinE> without the brackets?
<impact> that is not the problem
<etchris> Ok....I added that beryl-manager line to startup, then when i rebooted, all icons off desktop disappear, and upon load it opens my home folder like 7 times
<foutrelis> MartinE: Yep
<impact> I have already installed xubuntu
<impact> but I cannot remember which version ;(
<foutrelis> MartinE: Last step is to run the nvidia installer you downloaded from nvidia.com
<Lattyware> oh, right.
<MartinE> how do i run it. its not a .deb file
<aspetos> ompaul i believe that is for hotplug devices and actions to be automatically executed when plugged in. what i had in mind is the scenario where one edits her hard disks with something like gparted and then wants to have the new prtition(s) mounted after reboot
<HONKyTONK> Is there a translator for ubunutu available...like Babylon for Windowsj???
<impact> and my kernel is 2.6.16.-11-generic
<foutrelis> MartinE: You [cd directory_where_you_saved_the_nvidia_installer] 
<[WaZ] > MartinE: sudo ./file
<impact> so it does not impl that it is amd64
<MartinE> its on the desktop
<Lattyware> impact: Ah, then it'll be 32bit, I think. 64bit would be named differently.
<Lattyware> I'm not 100% sure though.
<MartinE> I'm a bit confused as to what steps to do first now!
<[WaZ] > Lattyware: correct
<[WaZ] > MartinE you should just follow a tutorial
<Rooy> impact: the generic kernel replace x86_64 kernel (saw that in Synaptic description)
<MartinE> the tutorial link is not for my video card. I have a 7600
<foutrelis> MartinE: Stop gdm, [apt-get install build-essential]  and [apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common] , and then run the nvidia installer :)
<[WaZ] > MartinE just a sec
<impact> the origin of my problem is something different: I tried to install VMWare Server, and I get a strange error message with the config script ...
<MartinE> k
<MartinE> is there mirc for ubuntu as I'm doing this on my windows pc
<impact> according to the inet, multilib support is missing. But multilib is only needed if I have amd64, or am I missing the point?
<[WaZ] > MartinE: yes
<Rooy> MartinE: there's xchat for IRC
<[WaZ] > MartinE: install X-chat
<MartinE> that simple?
<krzysiek> jest kto z Polski?
<worzl> nope xD
<foutrelis> MartinE: The PC you're talking from now is the same with the PC you 'll install the nvidia drivers?
<MartinE> no
<HONKyTONK> No Dictionary's or Texttranslators AV for ubuntu???
<ompaul> aspetos, have a look at endeavour2 I am not saying it is what you want but it might work
<MartinE> I wanted to be able to chat with you guys from my ubuntu pc
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<[WaZ] > Martin-E: in terminal: sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<MartinE> I tried the install x-chat but get an error. something to do with destination
<me-> does anyone know how to execute "/sbin/modprobe -a nvidia" before kdm starts?
<aspetos> ok, thanks for the effor ompaul :)
<enyc> me-:  i would think nvidia module is loaded autematically when X server starts the nvidia driver
<me-> sry "/sbin/modprobe -r nvidia" i mean
<me-> enyc: not by me :(
<enyc> me-: hrrm remove the module?
<enyc> me-: well i dont see why youd want that...
<enyc> me-: reconfigure the xserver so it doesn't use the nvidia binary driver?
<[WaZ] > MartinE_ worked?
<MartinE_> hi
<MartinE_> now i'm on my ubuntu pc
<MartinE_> excellent!
<MartinE_> now can you very helpful people help me with this video driver
<foutrelis> MartinE: I tried but I guess I'm not very good at tutoring.. : (
<enyc> me-: if you want to switch between the "nv" driver (no 3d acceleration, does not need the nvidia module) and the "nvidia" driver... use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<MartinE_> now i'm on the correct pc, can you run through it again for me please?
<enyc> me-: if you really want to stop a module loading at all I think you can put it in a modules "blacklist" somewhere
<[WaZ] > MartinE_ why didn't it work exactly?
<nugenoa> If I have a winxp pc and a ubuntu pc, and I connect them to each other with lan, can I share files?
<enyc> nugenoa: yes
<MartinE_> the driver i donwloaded from nvidia won't open
<kenthomson> I LOVE the new ubuntu website! ;-)
<MartinE_> cz i don't know what i'm doing
<foutrelis> MartinE: I'll try. But I think it would be better if you were on your other pc, so when gdm is stopped we could still talk.
<[WaZ] > nugenoa: you need so install SAMBA
<MartinE_> im a windows man!
<enyc> nugenoa: gnome/nautilus can connect to samba shares provided by windows
<MartinE_> ok foutrelis
<neonlinux> hey all, having problems seeing hdd temp.. i have smartmon tools and hddtemp installed.. using feisty. i can see it under dapper. any ideas?
<MartinE_> i'll go back to the other pc
<enyc> nugenoa: ubuntu can have samba installed, and folders shared.. you need to create an "smbpasswd" for the user... so you ccan then connect to it over the network from windows machine too
<foutrelis> MartinE: Great. ^.^
<lisapc> is there any way I can copy files from my ubuntu ext3 to my NTFS partition?
<rambo3> !ntfs | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MartinE> ok
<[WaZ] > MartinE_ might want to "sudo chmod 777 file"
<CheshireViking> HONKyTONK, have you looked in Synaptic for translation software, there's something called libtranslat0 and gnome-translate which is a graphical front end that says it translates text or webpages
<foutrelis> MartinE: Open a terminal and write sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rambo3> lisapc, there is write support for ntfs
<lisapc> rambo3, does it corrupt the NTFS partition?
<lisapc> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<rambo3> !ntfs-3g | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: please see above
<[WaZ] > brb
<MartinE> done foutrelis
<foutrelis> MartinE: Next, after X is shutdown, login in the command promt with your username and password
<krzysiek> I search for for internet camera controller WCam 300A
<foutrelis> MartinE: And do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MartinE> i just have a flashing cursor at the top
<foutrelis> MartinE: It says "login:"?
<MartinE> no
<krzysiek> I search for for internet camera controller WCam 300A
<foutrelis> MartinE: ctrl+alt+f1
<kenthomson> HELP; Can't play VCDs. I have installed all the codecs at the restrictedFormats page. I have gxine, mplayer, vlc, totem. All fail to play a VCD. When i browse through nautilus to a VCD->Mpegav->Avesaq1.dat, and when i right click that .dat file it suddenly changes icon to become a icon of text-file. When i right-click to see open-with, it displays all text-editors on my system to open that file (ubuntu thinks its text). I can't copy-paste the file to
<kenthomson>  my HDD, it tells me that it can't read from source. This happens with ALL the VCDs. I than have to reboot into windows, copy the .dat file to HDD, and than boot back into ubuntu and play it with any of the players-than it works like a charm. Is there someway i can prevent rebooting into windows just to copy the VCD file to my HDD to play it? (thats the only thing that i use windows for nowadays). Please help, this is a seriously annoying problem!!!
<MartinE> ok, logged in now
<sdac221x_> hi what is  the easiest way to get extended desktop on edgy, for new linux users.   I have ati card .  Is there a way without messing with xorg.conf
<krzysiek> If (or) anybody < somebody > can help me ??
<foutrelis> MartinE: Great. Now: do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<foutrelis> MartinE: And: apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common
<kenthomson> Someone please HELP!
<ilmedita> somebody set the ATI card X1400 on fiesty ?
<MartinE> sudo apt-get or just apt-get?
<krzysiek> I  search for for internet camera controller WCam 300A
<rambo3> I ain't reading all that
<foutrelis> MartinE: Sorry. sudo apt-get
<kenthomson> foutrelis, please suggest people to use aptitude
<kenthomson> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<MartinE> done
<nugenoa> enyc, Thank you!
<foutrelis> MartinE: Now cd /home/(your username here)/Desktop
<kenthomson> Someone please please help me play a VCD ;-(
<foutrelis> MartinE: and sudo sh NVIDI (press tab to auto compete the filenme)
<MartinE> no such file or directory
<foutrelis> *filename
<MartinE> cant cd to that location
<foutrelis> MartinE: cd ~/Desktop ?
<tdn> I have a system on which when one user logs in, she gets this error message: The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly. You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it. Or you can restart the application right now. [Restart app.]  [close]  [inform developers] .
<sdac221x_> pleas reply if anyone can see this message.  I'm afraid my posts seem to have been invisible for over a week.
<lisapc> whats more stable and safe?  copying from ubuntu using ntfs3g or copying from vista using ext2fsd?
<tdn> What can be causing this?
<foutrelis> sdac221x_: it's visible
<tdn> How do I debug it?
<rambo3> tdn is it from the last session ?
<kenthomson> tdn, have you put in any programs for that user in System>preferences>sessions, startup Programs? Or are you having multiple instances of X running?
<sdac221x_> fourtrelis:  ok thanks
<infidel> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<tdn> kenthomson, no.
<tdn> rambo3, what do you mean?
<kenthomson> tdn, thats all i know
<tdn> kenthomson, ok. Do you have any idea how to debug it?
<foutrelis> MartinE: How are you doing?
<kenthomson> tdn, are you loggin-out-in at that computer
<rambo3> tdn cleaning nautilus cache maby
<kenthomson> tdn, Do you get it even after a fresh restart
<lisapc> whats more stable and safe?  copying from ubuntu using ntfs3g or copying from vista using ext2fsd?
<tdn> rambo3, how do I do this? Remember that I cannot log in with this user in X. So I will have to do it from another user (using sudo) or from the console.
<rambo3> tdn every use has .nautilus dir , and in it is saved sessions
<rambo3> delete them
<tdn> kenthomson, yes. I have both restarted the machine and even rebooted it several times. It makes no difference.
<kenthomson> lisapc, i would consider ntfs-3g to be pretty safe. You can use it if you are not associated with the NASA gathering intelligence from the Hubble Telescope!
<MartinE> driver installed foutrelis, I think
<MartinE> do i need to reboot now?
<tdn> rambo3, so I just need to delete all of the dir ~/.nautilus?
<infidel> anyone know about upgrading gnome in edgy to 2.18?
<foutrelis> MartinE: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<P5YCH0> hey guys
<kenthomson> tdn, sorry don't know anything mroe
<Fujitsu> infidel: Don't even try.
<rambo3> tdn not the dir session files in it
<tdn> kenthomson, ok.
<P5YCH0> im down with the lastest fashion the newst fashion style
<P5YCH0> straight out of hollywood
<kenthomson> !hi | P5YCH0
<ubotu> P5YCH0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<P5YCH0> i walk around naked with nothing but a condom on
<P5YCH0> its the best style ever
<kenthomson> !language | P5YCH0
<P5YCH0> sometimes you can wear it rugged
<ubotu> P5YCH0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tdn> rambo3, which files are session files? Should I just do a rm ~/.nautilus/* ?
<P5YCH0> like u can wear the condom half way
<infidel> Fujitsu, did you?
<P5YCH0> or full way its the fashion
<P5YCH0> >=|
<MartinE> excellent
<sdac221x_> where is the main xorg.conf stored ?
<MartinE> thanks so much four
<MartinE> foutrelis rather!
<rambo3> tdn rm -rf ~/.nautilus/s*
<kenthomson> P5YCH0, this is a support channel for ubuntu-linux, could you please discuss this somewhere else?
<foutrelis> MartinE: Did it work ok? :)
<P5YCH0> why did bring your family
<P5YCH0> on irc
<P5YCH0> >=|
<MartinE> do you know anything about Linux MCE ?
<P5YCH0> in this same chan is this some kind perverted thing
<P5YCH0> actually
<P5YCH0> i have a hardware error so RARE
<kenthomson> !ops | P5YCH0
<ubotu> P5YCH0: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<foutrelis> !ops | P5YCH0 is not cool :\
<ubotu> P5YCH0 is not cool :\: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<tdn> rambo3, ok. Thanks.
<P5YCH0> only tech exports
<P5YCH0> will be able to assist
<P5YCH0> any techs here
<rambo3> tdn tell if it worked
<etchris> P5YCH0, Theres some hence a support channel.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %P5YCH0!*@*]  by nalioth
<etchris> Hah
<foutrelis> MartinE: Sorry I don't know anything about MCE :(
<kenthomson> Can someone help me with the VCD problem, please?
<tdn> rambo3, I will.
<Rooy> kenthomson: what's the trouble?
<kenthomson> HELP; Can't play VCDs. I have installed all the codecs at the restrictedFormats page. I have gxine, mplayer, vlc, totem. All fail to play a VCD. When i browse through nautilus to a VCD->Mpegav->Avesaq1.dat, and when i right click that .dat file it suddenly changes icon to become a icon of text-file. When i right-click to see open-with, it displays all text-editors on my system to open that file (ubuntu thinks its text). I can't copy-paste the file to
<kenthomson> <kenthomson> my HDD, it tells me that it can't read from source. This happens with ALL the VCDs. I than have to reboot into windows, copy the .dat file to HDD, and than boot back into ubuntu and play it with any of the players-than it works like a charm. Is there someway i can prevent rebooting into windows just to copy the VCD file to my HDD to play it? (thats the only thing that i use windows for nowadays). Please help, this is a seriously annoying
<kenthomson>  problem!!!
<MartinE> foutrelis, how do i get thes ubuntu pc on my mshome network?
<kenthomson> Rooy, thats it!
<kenthomson> !samba | Marsmensch
<ubotu> Marsmensch: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kenthomson> !samba | MartinE
<ubotu> MartinE: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<foutrelis> kenthomson ^.^
<sdac221x_> i found  the following xorg files : xorg.xonf, xorg.conf.fglrx-0, xorg.conf.fglrx-1, xorg.conf.fglrx-2   which one do i edit ??
<kenthomson> foutrelis, ;)
<Rooy> kenthomson: truely wierd :)
<kenthomson> sdac221x_, xorg.conf for X-configuration
<pixi> nerdlanguage for "haven't got a clue"
<lisapc> kenthomson, i work for NASA
<lisapc> !ntfs-3g
<kenthomson> Rooy, is there anything beyond that?
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<rambo3> one again i ain't reading all that
<sdac221x_> kenthomson:  ok thanks, i wont mess with the fglrx ones then
<kenthomson> lisapc, You wake up now?
<Rooy> kenthomson: not any idea from me :(
<lisapc> kenthomson, no :)Zzzz
<kenthomson> sdac221x_, remember that you can easily loose X, if you mess that file
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %P5YCH0!*@*]  by nalioth
<sdac221x_> ok i backed up.   im editing it to make extended desktop work
<kenthomson> someone please help me with VCD prob ;(
<MartinE_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<foutrelis> kenthomson: What is the problem?
<kenthomson> HELP; Can't play VCDs. I have installed all the codecs at the restrictedFormats page. I have gxine, mplayer, vlc, totem. All fail to play a VCD. When i browse through nautilus to a VCD->Mpegav->Avesaq1.dat, and when i right click that .dat file it suddenly changes icon to become a icon of text-file. When i right-click to see open-with, it displays all text-editors on my system to open that file (ubuntu thinks its text). I can't copy-paste the file to
<kenthomson> <kenthomson>  my HDD, it tells me that it can't read from source. This happens with ALL the VCDs. I than have to reboot into windows, copy the .dat file to HDD, and than boot back into ubuntu and play it with any of the players-than it works like a charm. Is there someway i can prevent rebooting into windows just to copy the VCD file to my HDD to play it? (thats the only thing that i use windows for nowadays). Please help, this is a seriously annoyin
<kenthomson> g problem!!!
<jpjacobs> MartinE_, if it's for own use, better use "/msg ubotu !samba", that keeps the channel a bit quieter
<kenthomson> foutrelis, there you go
<jpjacobs> a bit more quiet*
<rambo3> kenthomson, http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/how-to-play-vcd-dat-files-using.html
<foutrelis> kenthomson: Strange problem. You can play .dat files on the hdd but not on the cd rom :S
<kenthomson> rambo3, i could kiss you if that advice works, let me try
<MartinE_> this smb thing is real complicated
<MartinE_> I only want ubuntu to see my other window pc's hard drives
<kenthomson> foutrelis, yeah absolutely strange
<rambo3> maby couse you mounted cd
<Fujitsu> MartinE_: That's very simple. Just open up a filebrowser and enter `smb://server/c$'. That will give you C:
<MartinE_> what does the //server mean?
<foutrelis> kenthomson: from what I understand, ubuntu can't read from the cd. that's the only logical explanation
<MartinE_> i want it on my mshome network
<kenthomson> rambo3, telling me?
<kenthomson> foutrelis, but that occurs with ALL the VCDS, which than need to be manually copies through windows to HDD, and than re-reboot to ubuntu to play it
<kenthomson> rambo3, its not working ;(
<foutrelis> kenthomson: for some odd reason, ubuntu dislikes vcds :)
<GaiaX11> Which is the best jabber chat? I am using gabber, but it does not have option to open tabs in the same window. That's a pity!
<foutrelis> kenthomson: other cds work fine?
<kenthomson> foutrelis, that could he potentially disastorous for its measly survival amongst the Monolithic VISTA ;(
<kenthomson> foutrelis, they work ABSOLUTELY fine
<Bieniu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<foutrelis> brb
<mazaredo> h
<Lord_Illidan> Hi
<foutrelis> kenthomson: just confirmed your issue. I can't play vcds either :S
<AndrewFelix> Hi All
<darkcommon> how to download feisty? in spanish
<kenthomson> foutrelis, we all cant
<kenthomson> foutrelis, try this "mplayer   vcd://1" and "mplayer   -cdrom-device   /dev/cdrom   vcd://1" Can you NOW?
<foutrelis> I don't have mplayer :(
<thcmonkey> i worked out to add 1280x1024 that i add it to depth 24 - where do i add 1680x1050?
<kenthomson> foutrelis, i can't even with that, player pops a black window for a sec, and than tells me End-of-file, and nothing, it disappears, no playback
<AndrewFelix> who here knows a thing about wireless?
<kenthomson> !wireless | AndrewFelix
<ubotu> AndrewFelix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<enyc> AndrewFelix: hrrrm you will find info on wiki pages...
<coffeegrinds> i just swappped video cards, how do i reconfigure x?
<foutrelis> kenthomson: I'm looking at this atm http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318481
<thcmonkey> i worked out to add 1280x1024 that i add it to depth 24 - where do i add 1680x1050?
<thcmonkey> woops
<thcmonkey> didn't mean to send that again
<kenthomson> coffeegrinds, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kenthomson> foutrelis, let me look at it too
<kenthomson> foutrelis, did you try my above advice?
<coffeegrinds> kenthompson: thanks
<kenthomson> coffeegrinds, :)
<etchris> Anyone help with Java?
<foutrelis> kenthomson: I don't have mplayer. let me upt-get it
<thcmonkey> does no one know?
<kenthomson> foutrelis, HOLY COW! "mplayer vcd://2" this works! but the sound is garbled, i have to mute it and listen
<foutrelis> kenthomson: holly cow.. lol ^.^
<AlbertK> hi, can anybody tell me an easy to use ftp-client ?
<etchris> If I need JRE 1.4.x, Which version of java would i install from the package manager?
<pochi__> lftp
<Gurpartap> is there an application to install fonts using it? for gnome?
<teh_pox> Filezilla for me
<AlbertK> thx you two
<AlbertK> filezilla ist
<AlbertK> filezilla is stable?
<foutrelis> filezilla rules
<teh_pox> hell yah
<AlbertK> got it
<etchris> If I need JRE 1.4.x, Which version of java would i install from the package manager?
<teh_pox> you wouldn't
<teh_pox> because java is evil
<teh_pox> >_>
<kenthomson> AlbertK, sudo aptitude install gftp
<teh_pox> not gftp
<teh_pox> gftp is clumsy
<pjv> what
<kenthomson> teh_pox, java is NOT evil!!!
<netcrash_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pjv> err is there an flv player for linux?
<AlbertK> kenthomson: i just  tried it, but it seems to wide-ranged. i just want to upload files on my arcor-homepage
<pixi> doesn't vlc play flv?
<etchris> teh_pox, Yeah but i need it :P
<teh_pox> firefox? :P
<foutrelis> pjv: you can convert it with ffmpeg :)
<teh_pox> hmm
<kenthomson> AlbertK, put in ftp in add/remove
<Fujitsu> pjv: mplayer can do it.
<teh_pox> i'm new to *buntu
<Fujitsu> Probably vlc too.
<pixi> pjv: use vlc
<teh_pox> what does "in the universe repo" mean?
<teh_pox> supposedly murrine's in there
<AlbertK> kenthomson:  ye, i did, but now i'll use filezilla ;)
<kenthomson> !universe | teh_pox
<ubotu> teh_pox: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<AlbertK> kenthomson:  i always try add/remove before i ask in here
<pjv> ahh ty guys
<kenthomson> AlbertK, good!
<teh_pox> kenthomson: thanks, will read
<foutrelis> kenthomson: mplayer works for me too ^.^
<kenthomson> foutrelis, but i  have got GARBLED sound
<kenthomson> foutrelis, :(
<teh_pox> mplayer is the ownage
<teh_pox> does everything
<foutrelis> kenthomson: sound is ok here ^.^
<kenthomson> foutrelis, looks like i am stuck with it than
<foutrelis> kenthomson:  :( If I find anything else I 'll let you know
<foutrelis> kenthomson: have you tried gxine?
<kenthomson> foutrelis, please please please let me know, i shall be grateful, you can email me at kenthomson799@yahoo.com, thank you :)
<daniel90|chemia> hi/by i wanted just show to my brother how many people are in this channel :P windows sux !
<kenthomson> foutrelis, gxine fails
<foutrelis> kenthomson: ok
<coffeegrinds> is there some messed up reason that i cant get gdm to stay logged in in 6.10 (even live) unless i pull my video card and use the onboard?
<teh_pox> yeye windows < *
<AlbertK> is filezilla in the ubuntu-repositories?
<nalioth> !info filezilla
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta2-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 659 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<foutrelis> kenthomson: gxine plays my vcd nicely :)
<foutrelis> kenthomson: what error do you get with gxine?
<etchris> Anyone help with Frostwire? I installed it but when it opens i cant see anything at all?
<zyth> etchris, are you using compiz or beryl?
<etchris> zyth, beryl
<Muiske> Does anyone have an idea why I am not able to access the programs under "System" (like Synaptic)? I can open those using a shell, but just clicking the item might be easier.
<Muiske> Whenever I want to open such a program, it asks for my pw then nothing happens.
<zyth> etchris, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316398
<seshomaru1234> hi , i'm trying to set 'image viewer' as default application in icewm , it asks me what command , so what is the command for  it?
<zyth> etchris, it's an issue with swing and the compisiting window manager
<etchris> zyth, works now mate :)
<zyth> etchris, good :)
<fabiano> how I update my ubuntu?
<peter77> there doesn't seem to be libdvdcss in any of the repositories!
<zyth> peter77, that's right.
<peter77> how do I get this codec so that I can play dvd videos?
<zyth> !seveas
<peter77> I'm using totem-xine
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Fujitsu> !restrictedformats | peter77
<zyth> there, peter77
<ubotu> peter77: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eriksomebod1> does anyone know how to make you tube videos and myspace songs work?
<charl_ie> does anyone know where i can download the source code for the ubuntu installer?
<peter77> I've enabled the multiverse repo
<Muiske> eriksomebod1: You need to install Flash.
<Fujitsu> peter77: See the RestrictedFormats link ubotu mentioned.
<fabiano> how I update my ubuntu?
<peter77> k
<Fujitsu> charl_ie: `apt-get source ubiquity' will do it.
<Fujitsu> fabiano: To the next release?
<Muiske> eriksomebod1: For which many HOWTO's exist, just check the Ubuntu internet forum!
<eriksomebod1> i have flash installed as well as the flash extension for firefox, but they still don't play
<fabiano> yes
<epimer> anyone use nx/freenx with fluxbox on a bare server install (on the server side)? i can't seem to get an X login to work properly
<Fujitsu> eriksomebod1: Make sure you restart Firefox.
<Muiske> eriksomebod1: Restart FF
<fabiano> mine is 5.10
<Fujitsu> !upgrade | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Muiske> eriksomebod1: Check if it is installed properly (on the Flash website)
<eriksomebod1> they've were installed days ago and i've rebooted since then
<epimer> it authenticates fine, but then gives me a black screen. could it be because i don't have xdm installed?
<eriksomebod1> muiske, how would i do that exactly?
<eriksomebod1> i'm assuming i go to the flash site, but how to test?
<charl_ie> Fujitsu: thanks
<Muiske> eriksomebod1: go to the Adobe Flash website, and there you can see if it's installed. I don't know exactly how you get there, just check the menus.
<eriksomebod1> k... thanks i might be back in a bit
<Muiske> eriksomebod1: You might also want to check which version you have installed. Version 8+ is required for YouTube and MySpace.
<Iglooo> I have troubles getting the nvidia drivers to work on my system. Followed the steps listed in the help section on help.ubuntu.org and some other tips but I still get errors. Could anybody help me?
<foutrelis> Iglooo: What errors do you get?
<foutrelis> Iglooo: and could you provide a link to the guide you followed?
<unimatrix9> hello all
<Iglooo> thnx foutrelis: ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'. when I start nvidia-settings
<etchris> Can anyone recommend a gnutella client for linux?
<xtknight> !hi | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight> morning..
<Iglooo> oh wait, this is the first error: ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<xtknight> Iglooo, is the nvidia kernel module loaded?  if so, is 'direct rendering' enabled?
<unimatrix9> how would you solve this : you have got two disks, on with ubuntu ( slave ) one with  data ( master ) wich has the MBR of GRUB, now the master disk dies ( with MBR and GRUB )
<xtknight> Iglooo, additionally, where are you getting that error?
<unimatrix9> the ubuntu disk becomes master now, and has no MBR with GRUB
<xtknight> unimatrix9, reinstall grub onto the other mbr
<Iglooo> when starting nvidia-settings. How do I see if the nvidia kernel module is loaded?
<joenavelh> join#ubuntu
<xtknight> Iglooo, lsmod | grep nvidia
<xtknight> joenavelh, you're in here already ;)
<joenavelh> michiel are you there
<unimatrix9> thats what i did, but the menu.lst was then wrong..
<Iglooo> xtknight | no, it isn't..
<fblade> how do i get my 5.1 surround working on ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> because its not updated
<xtknight> Iglooo, and that's what you were trying to install, right?
<unimatrix9> to the new situation...
<Bieniu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lisapc> anyone had ntfs-3g corrupt their NTFS partition?
<xtknight> unimatrix9, you can edit menu.lst and change the (hdx,x) and root=/dev/xxx identifiers
<unimatrix9> can i force grub to update the menu.list?
<joenavelh> why cant a client login to a server
<Iglooo> xtknight | yes. Followed the steps in the help pages of Ubuntu.
<xtknight> unimatrix9, also you will need to edit fstab of the root partition via a livecd
<worzl> hello, i tried to install ubuntu, but it doesnt recognize my S-ATA Raid
<charl_ie> i've just downloaded some source code using apt-get source. Where can I find it?
<fblade> anyone?
<eriksomebod1> retarded question, but how do i switch to a root user?
<xtknight> charl_ie, current directory
<Fujitsu> charl_ie: In a new folder in the current directory.
<xtknight> eriksomebod1, sudo -i
<Fujitsu> !sudo | eriksomebod1
<ubotu> eriksomebod1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<unimatrix9> thats a lot of work for an newbee, is there any easy solution?
<charl_ie> thanks
<AlbertK> thx, filezilla is doing great
<xtknight> Iglooo, do you have the nvidia kernel module in Xorg.conf ?
<Lord_Illidan> Hi people
<xtknight> Iglooo, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia
<joenavelh> ihave a srver that the thin client cant boot through he network
<etchris> Can anyone recommend a gnutella client for linux?
<Lord_Illidan> I want to ask, has anyone experienced a bug with games running too dark in Ubuntu Edgy?
<jrib> etchris: gtk-gnutella
<Iglooo> xtknight, no it is not there
<unimatrix9> what game?
<xtknight> Lord_Illidan, dont know about that, but try increasing gamma.  `xgamma 1.2`for example, 1.0 is the base value
<joenavelh> its like the network is unreachable
<ompaul> unimatrix9, system adminstration is not "desktop use" but it has come a long way in the last 10 years
<joenavelh> can any one help me
<unimatrix9> yes thats true
<Lord_Illidan> Games like tremulous
<unimatrix9> :)
<Fujitsu> joenavelh: Does it bring up the login screen?
<Lord_Illidan> It's an SDL bug
<xtknight> Iglooo, alright, have you run the nvidia installer yet?
<joenavelh> no
<Lord_Illidan> Did anyone else notice it?
<Fujitsu> Lord_Illidan: There's a bug on that...
<Fujitsu> joenavelh: Does it display any messages on the client?
<xtknight> well wtih tremulous, adjust the r_gamma variable
<joenavelh> no
<unimatrix9> ok got to go, thanx for the info....
<joenavelh> just can boot
<Lord_Illidan> I know, there is a fix
<unimatrix9> bye all have an nice day  / night
<Lord_Illidan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183677&highlight=games+are+too+dark
<unimatrix9> :)
<joenavelh> through the network
<Lord_Illidan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183677
<Iglooo> xtknight, I got the nvidia-glx package and then did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable. Followed by pressing ctr-alt-backspace to restart X
<dhaval> someway i can remove kubuntu and shift to ubuntu?
<xtknight> Iglooo, what does this command return?  'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<Lord_Illidan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/61389
<xtknight> Iglooo, if it doesn't return anything, it succeeded.  if it did, that means there was an error and i need to know the error
<robjo> man page trouble; can see the man pages in the GUI via system help but want to use the man command, to the best of my knowledge I have all packages installed, i.e manpages-{,dev,posix,posix-dev} yet man ls comes up blank???
<Iglooo> xtknight, that looks promising: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<xtknight> Iglooo, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<jrib> dhaval: it's very easy to install ubuntu (GNOME), just install the ubuntu-desktop package.  You can safely use both.  Removing kubuntu is a bit more difficult
<joenavelh> fujitsi: I am loged in throught the server now
<fabiano> I have many pac in the synaptic
<fabiano> do i have to upgrade all the pac?
<jrib> fabiano: are you upgrading to a new version of ubuntu?
<ferronica> How to burn .cue and .bin file in ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<eriksomebod1> ok, another question: when it says close any browsers running, is that anything using internet connection or just firefox?
<dhaval> jrib: so its just an issue of choosing the correct desktop environment?
<xtknight> eriksomebod1, just firefox, since youre probably installing a plugin
<fabiano> yes I want
<fabiano> do i don t know how to do
<jrib> dhaval: right, you can choose when you login, just hit the "options" button in the corner.  This way you can switch back and forth to whatever you feel like
<jrib> !upgrade | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joenavelh> Fujitsu: can you please help me with that
<Iglooo> xtknight: that command returns E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Iglooo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xtknight> Iglooo, close any open package managers such as update-manager (wait for it to complete) or synaptic
<insomninja> Does changing of the charset or linebreak format change the md5sum of a file?
<ferronica> How to burn .cue and .bin file in ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<xtknight> insomninja, yes
<lisapc> how can  I convrt .wmv files to mpeg?
<Iglooo> xtknight, heh sry, now it gives: E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<xtknight> Iglooo, ok did you add the -`uname -r` part
<dhaval> jrib: and if i want to get rid of kubuntu altogether? is it a major pain, or just a question of removing kde packages?
<massctrl> Hi all, I was wondering in what way ubuntu-server differs from a debian-server install ? (no distrowar just some basic differences pls)
<Aardwolf> Hi, I have version "breezy" of ubuntu. I'd like to get the newest version of dosbox. So I type "apt-get install dosbox". But it says: "Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter". I don't think I have the cdrom here, and I think it should be possible to install it without a cdrom (after all pacman of archlinux can do that too). How can I get the n
<Aardwolf> ewest version of dosbox on my system the quickest way now?
<Iglooo> xtknight, missed the last char: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version.
<Iglooo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<xtknight> Aardwolf, run synaptic and disable the CD repository.  instead use internet repositories
<joenavelh> does any one know why thin client cant boot from a network server
<robjo> man pages help anybody?
<xtknight> eh where is nvidia.ko in Edgy?  anyone?
<ferronica> How to burn .cue and .bin file in ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<erUSUL> xtknight: what package? or where in the filesystem?
<jrib> dhaval: it's a pain really.  There are a couple of approaches: one is to remove a qt library which will force everything else to get removed, another way is to use deborphan or apt-get autoremove (I hear the latter is buggy), and yet another way is to use the list found at: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.phphttp://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<xtknight> erUSUL, package..
<BioGeek> hey, I try to view all the *.ico files on my system, but "slocate *.ico | eog" doesn't quite work
<insomninja> Can someone explain this then?: I run make to compile a couple of files - it compiles. I open Test.c in gedit press save (no editing) and run make again it doesn't compile even thought md5sums have not changed. o_O???
<xtknight> erUSUL, it doesn't turn up any results at the ubuntu packages search
<yellow_chicken> is there a howto for /etc/apt/source.list? i want to tell it to use dvd.iso to install apts for a machine that has no internet access
<erUSUL> xtknight: linux-restricted-modules afaik
<insomninja> *...run make again and it doesn't compile...
<ferronica> How to burn .cue and .bin file in ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<erUSUL> ferronica: man cdrdao
<xtknight> Iglooo, ls -a /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile   should be about two lines, just paste it here
<jrib> ferronica: gnomebaker can do .cue
<Aardwolf> how can I recognise what is a cdrom repository, in the list of repositories in synaptic?
<ferronica> erUSUL: i sont know how to use terminal commands
<Iglooo> .           fcdsl2.ko   fcdslslusb.ko  fcdslusb.ko  fxusb.ko
<Iglooo> ..          fcdsl.ko    fcdslusb2.ko   fcpci.ko     .mounted
<Iglooo> ath_hal.ko  fcdslsl.ko  fcdslusba.ko   fcusb.ko
<xtknight> Iglooo, well kernel version 2.6.17-11 is out, you should perhaps update
<jrib> Aardwolf: it will usually say something like "deb cdrom:"
<ferronica> jrib: .cue and .bin files are Movie files
<insomninja> ferroica, you could check if k3b supports the format
<insomninja> ferronica, you could check if k3b supports the format
<insomninja> (mispelled name)
<linxeh> ferronica: you could learn the commands ;-)
<IRCMonkey> NEED HELP!!!! quick .. gotta get internet wroking on ubuntu.. how do i configure network card to work
<DeL3e7> lol
<eriksomebod1> too easy... thanks for all that helped with the flash installation
<foutrelis> could someone help me understand what && and || do in the command prompt? for example: cd / && ls O.o
<IRCMonkey> it says its on eth0 which would be the only network card .. i have put in the parameters for the ip, gateway, dns .. whatelse do i need to do ?
<ferronica> linxeh: Is there any site available to learn commands
<DeL3e7> ifconfig show anything besides lo interface?
<IRCMonkey> Gotta go to work in 5 minutes need to set it up for friend
<jrib> foutrelis: && will only do the second command if the first is successful
<DeL3e7> try dhclient
<SubMOA> can somebody tell me the different "splash" screens at start up?
<Fujitsu> IRCMonkey: how do you connect to the internet?
<humbolto> is there a way to encrypt a root partition?
<ferronica> insomninja: do i need to download k3b???
<SubMOA> I know of usplash and the "Splash Screen"
<IRCMonkey> Lan .. to Wireless ISP
<IndyGunFreak> SubMOA: there's a bunch of them you can download.
<linxeh> ferronica: there is the ubuntuguide.org which has some, and there are plenty of linux beginner guides on google
<xtknight> Iglooo, also put the results of this on pastebin (you can just do this command right now):  find /lib/modules/* -name nvidia*
<IRCMonkey> Direct connection to radio..
<foutrelis> jrib: and || will stop if the first command was unsuccessful?
<IRCMonkey> so basically LAN
<SubMOA> i scoured (sp?) the forums and those are the two i found, but I still see about four different screens from boot up until I'm up and running
<Iglooo> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<insomninja> ferronica, if you don't have it already -yes, sudo apt-get install k3b in terminal or just fire up synaptic and sesarch for it
<Iglooo> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<Iglooo> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<jrib> foutrelis: no, you have a double negative there, || only does the second command if the first is unsuccessful
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: The login screen? That's GDM... What do the others look like?
<foutrelis> jrib: thanks man. I understand it now ^.^
<IRCMonkey> any ideas fijitsu?
<xtknight> Iglooo, i guess you will have to download the nvidia drivers off www.nvidia.com
<Iglooo> heh =] . Do you give that a good probability of succes?
<Fujitsu> IRCMonkey: Do you have a LAN with an internet connection not directly connected to your computer?
<xtknight> Iglooo, yeah, higher than this that's for sure
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, well... here is what I see first, i see an "Edubuntu" style splash screen (after the BIOS, etc. stuff) this is weird to me as I don't have edubuntu
<xtknight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IRCMonkey> It will be directly connected to the linux machine
<IRCMonkey> its on my laptop atm how im speaking to you
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: Ah, you probably installed edubuntu-desktop at some point, or similar.... Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, then, I see the progress bar... styled similar to the edubuntu splash screen I stated earlier.
<Iglooo> hehe. Well thanks a bunch for you help, xtknight. Going to get the driver from nvidia then.
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, 6.10
<xtknight> Iglooo, ok
<ferronica> insomninja: i found k3b in Add/ Remove options
<Fujitsu> IRCMonkey: What kind of internet connection is it, and how do you connect in Windows?
<ferronica> insomninja: do i installlit from there???
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, THEN i see a picture that I wanted for the splash screen (a windoze BSOD... to remind me that even though linux has its difficulites, it's better than windows)
<insomninja> ferronica: Yes you could
<IRCMonkey> I plug it into my laptop .. LAN cable coming from roof .. coneccted to radio / antenna.. then i configure static ip with gateway.
<IRCMonkey> in settings.
<IRCMonkey> and it works fine
<Fujitsu> IRCMonkey: Well, configure the static IP and gateway, then.
<IRCMonkey> i have
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, THEN (sorry) I see a light brown screen for a few seconds and voila, my desktop appears.
<IRCMonkey> when i open firefox.. no page access
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: Is the BSOD the login screen?
<etchris> I know this isnt WINE support, but do any of you run Counter Strike Source through WINE?
<rausb0> IRCMonkey: you have to configure DNS as well
<ferronica> insomninja: can burn my .bin file via terminal tooo without installing K3b
<Fujitsu> IRCMonkey: You may need to configure DNS too.
<Fujitsu> ... as rausb0 said.
<IRCMonkey> yes i put in 10.9.0.3
<IRCMonkey> and 10.9.0.4
<ferronica> insomninja: Is it possible???
<Fujitsu> IRCMonkey: Are you able to ping any other machines?
<IRCMonkey> these are dnses?
<IRCMonkey> no
<SubMOA> that's sort of what I wanted, but no, it's not.  It is what comes on after (usually it's brown and shows things loading like Nautilis etc.)
<etchris> I know this isnt WINE support, but do any of you run Counter Strike Source through WINE?
<insomninja> ferronica I think that's when what this is for "<erUSUL> ferronica: man cdrdao"
<Fujitsu> etchris: Please don't repeat so frequently.
<maisonefou> #proformatique
<IRCMonkey> thanks for your help
<IRCMonkey> going now
<ferronica> insomninja: Yes
<IRCMonkey> Keep well all
<etchris> Fujitsu, Sorry got a bit impatient :(
<maisonefou> #join proformatique
<dhaval> jrib: sorry, was out. copy waste seems to work for me. first let the shift to ubuntu finish
<robjo> howto change user GID an UID without breaking sudo?
<SubMOA> Idealy i would like this:  press button... shows text scrawling about.  nothing but black background and white letter, then, it will display a blank screen with a blinking cursor (this will be where i log in) then it will switch to BSOD while loading everything, then finally to my desktop
<ferronica> insomninja: but he didnt provides me all command, and i am new in Linux
<SubMOA> sorry Fujitsu I keep forgetting to type your name in there so you can see it easier.
<dhaval> jrib: btw, i am trying to get my family to use linux, and 3d desktop seems to be a major selling point. which one is more stable, compiz or beryl?
<Fujitsu> dhaval: Compiz.
<insomninja> well, man cdrdao shows the cdrdao manual page (scroll up anddown with arrow keys) and from there you can determine what parameters you need
<SubMOA> dhaval, I am running beryl... love it.  Don't really use the features to much, but it looks cool for when my friends as what I'm use.
<dhaval> Fujitsu: and feature wise?
<dhaval> SubMOA: has it crashed yet?
<Fujitsu> dhaval: Beryl, probably.
<Fujitsu> But Beryl is rather unstable.
<dhaval> i have not been able to find much googling :(
<SubMOA> dhaval, not sure about compiz, but the only thing I don't like about beryl is that my shortcuts are overridden and only the beryl shortcuts work...
<insomninja> ferronica: ^(previous message forgot to prefix it)
<dhaval> SubMOA: i guess that is a problem when you know the shortcuts :). i am trying to get my parents on, and they will probably never use the shortcuts
<SubMOA> dhaval, at first I had some difficulty... it never crashed my computer, but I had to revert to metacity (I think that was it)... i've been running it for some months now without a hitch
<SubMOA> dhaval, rgr :O)
<dhaval> SubMOA: so i guess apt-get install compiz should do it? (I use FC btw, so i am also completely new to the ubuntu scene)
<SubMOA> dhaval... it has a feature where if it does crash, it will automatically switch to your regualeer manager... sometimes, it would do that and I owuldn't notice for hours (usually when I tried the 3d desktop and nothing happened)
<dhaval> SubMOA: sorry, beryl
<impact> yes
<impact> u need to add a repo to your sources.lst
<BioGeek> hey, I try to view all the *.ico files on my system, but "slocate *.ico | eog" doesn't quite work
<dhaval> SubMOA: i have used compiz, so I know immediately when i was running compiz and when i was not
<impact> and the find the beryl package and install it
<BioGeek> anyone has a better command?
<SubMOA> dhaval, well I am completely new the whole whole scene period.  To be honest, i forget how I got it... I know I did a TON of reading to get it... took me a few weeks, but I wasn't comfortable w/ the command line.  I will try to find the site I used... it was very easy with all the steps.  The problem i had was that most of the tutorials ended up with bad repositories.
<Fujitsu> dhaval: Why not use Compiz? It's supported, and a whole lot more stable.
<dhaval> impact: you meant me? which repo is required for beryl?
<rausb0> BioGeek: i'd rather use   eog $(slocate \.ico)
<dhaval> Fujitsu: i don't mind using any, i just want my parents to be wowed :)
<impact> wait i have a look at it @dhaval
<Fujitsu> dhaval: Crashes don't wow people, generally
<IdleOne> !beryl | dhaval
<ubotu> dhaval: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dhaval> Fujitsu: that is true, therefore i need more information
<shadowhywind> Hay all, still having issues with my nvidia drivers, i found out of i connect a external monitor everything works right, but if it just my laptop alone, everything breaks.. any ideas?
<yellow_chicken> why is feisty dvd iso out? http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/?C=M;O=A       when the final release is out, how to tell, if indeed this is not beta dvd iso?
<impact> #deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<impact> #deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<Fujitsu> yellow_chicken: That is an alpha ISO, not even beta.
<jrib> dhaval: why not try both and choose what you feel works better for you.  I agree with what Fujitsu said, compiz is generally more stable but beryl has more features
<BioGeek> rausb0: it first throws up some error messages, but then works nice enough. Thanks!
<impact> dhaval: got it?
<Fujitsu> yellow_chicken: The official ISO will be ubuntu-7.04-*.iso, not feisty-*.iso.
<dhaval> jrib: i think i will give it a shot.. btw, does either beryl or compiz run on kde as well?
<dhaval> impact: yep! thanks!
<joenavelh> Fujitsu: i am not a thea technical and am new to this chart the problem is the server is working fine but the but when the thin client is booted up is doesnt boot and it gives me this message(no boot file receive ......Exiting intel PXE rom............Non-system disk or disk error
<schaalml> does anybody know the replacement for base-config/late_command using preseeding or is this still correct for edgy?
<MrStein> Stupid question: how do I make a beep in ubutnu ? I tried echo -e \\a , but there is no sound. Tried on  a latop and in vmware on a PC.
<rausb0> BioGeek: piping some output to a command is different from giving the output as a parameter list
<impact> dhaval: since it is a layer between the window manager and the xserver it does not matter which WM you use
<SubMOA> dhaval, in regards to the beryl vs compiz, I think beryl is more active... not sure about now, but that was the reason I went with beryl... they had  more stuff and it was (I read) more developed considering how long it had been running (i.e. not as advanced and compiz, but when compiz was where beryl was, it was way behind... does that make sense?)
<yellow_chicken> Fujitsu: ok alpha then, but ubuntu.com did not list md5sum for 6.10 dvd iso image, my friend gave me dvd iso.  how to tell if this is final release of 6.10 i am using?
<impact> dhaval: I use XFCE for example
<impact> and it works great with beryl
<dhaval> impact: i have never used XFCE, how is it looks wise?
<SubMOA> I think I used this tutorial: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/29/beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-aiglx-no-xgl-ubuntu-610/
<Fujitsu> yellow_chicken: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ has the file with the md5sums.
<insomninja> dhaval: A little like gnome
<SpacePuppy> beep
<yellow_chicken> Fujitsu: he already burnt the 6.10 dvd for me, how to check if this is not pre-release
<yellow_chicken> ok
<dhaval> SubMOA: well, i have not been able to find beryl screenshots, so i really have no idea how it looks
<impact> dhaval: it looks really nice, 'cause you re using the emerald themes of beryl
<Luis07> Hello! Could you guys tell me which version of GNOME will be included in Festy Fawn?
<Fujitsu> Luis07: 2.18
<dhaval> SubMOA: as such i thought that compiz was better organized
<dhaval> impact: and that is in the ubuntu-alternate package if i am right
<Luis07> Fujitsu, Great, that's what I wanted to hear :) Thank you
<SubMOA> dhaval, oOo, hmm... yea, not sure on that, that's just what I read and it was awhile ago
<flake> what's a good free php photo album - and easy?
<joenavelh> Fujitsu: can you please help me
<dhaval> impact: apt-get install ubuntu-alternate
<SubMOA> i can send you a video of mine... or, actually... let me find a utube of it
<Fujitsu> joenavelh: I really don't know, unfortunately.
<dhaval> SubMOA: a youtube will be good
<joenavelh> ok
<dhaval> btw, dumb question to ask, but is flash on apt-get?
<impact> dhaval: no, just add the lines I posted ...
<SubMOA> dhaval, rgr, one sec
<Fujitsu> dhaval: Yep.
<impact> dhaval: and then use synaptic to find the stuff
<Fujitsu> dhaval: Install flashplugin-nonfree, from multiverse.
<impact> dhaval: the package is named beryl, I guess but I am not 100% sure
<dhaval> impact: no, i meant for xfce
<yellow_chicken> Fujitsu: sorry, i do not see the dvd iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/MD5SUMS
<jonhurlock> 8)
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<jenda> Where can I find the list of packages on the CD?
<Fujitsu> DVD...
<impact> dhaval: and u need the emerald-themes package ... ah ok
<Fujitsu> Let me look for it.
<jenda> Ubuntu CD, that is.
<impact> dhaval: I just installed xubuntu direclty
<Crazytom> Fujitsu, do you have a fujitsu laptop?
<Fujitsu> Crazytom: No, a Dell.
<impact> dhaval: but if you want it now from your installation you shoudl install xubuntu-desktop package
<impact> dhaval: i am not sure in which repo it is sry
<Fujitsu> yellow_chicken: I'm not sure where the DVDs are hosted.
<dhaval> impact: well, my ubuntu download got corrupted  after 692 mb
<rausb0> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.23 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 36 kB
<robjo> help with user management, need to change UID and GID to match with the machines on my network but don't want to break sudo or nlock the root account, what to do?
<dhaval> impact: and i had the kubuntu dvd iso, so i installed that, now i am trying to shift to ubuntu desktop
<yellow_chicken> Fujitsu: he get it via bit torrent, not sure if this 6.10 is the pre-release or the actual release
<impact> dhaval: np, just install the desktop package u like and thats it normally
<Fujitsu> yellow_chicken: Why does it matter? Upgrading a pre-release will give the same results anyway.
<Crazytom> My laptop was taking about 10 minutes to boot but then I disabled acpi on startup and it boots in about 45 seconds now but now hal doesn't start.  how can I fix my slow startup problem without disabling acpi?  Thanks in advance
<impact> dhaval: I have the 'howto' beryl link somewhere give me a second ...
<SubMOA> dhaval, this one is lengthy... i was trying to find the one that really make me decide on beryl but I couldn't find it, sorry, anyway:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOWeeVvhiAw
<yellow_chicken> Fujitsu: the machine that i will be putting it on, has no internet access.
<Fujitsu> yellow_chicken: Ah...
<tallman> hello everybody!
<Fujitsu> !hi | tallman
<ubotu> tallman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dhaval> SubMOA: np! let me check this one out
<dhaval> hello everybody!
<tallman> helo
<BigLebowski> Hi
<robjo> dhaval: Here is a starting point for beryl http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<dhaval> ok, i was just trying the ubotu :)
<yellow_chicken> Fujitsu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/   found it
<robjo> GID, UID changes anyone?
<dhaval> impact: i need to step out for a moment, hopefully i will much more on my way to gnome by the time i am back
<SubMOA> dhaval, it looks jumpy, but I think that's the recording software as mine runs smooth as could be, but doesn't look nearly as good when I record it.
<impact> dhaval: I will be on for a while np
<dhaval> SubMOA: i will view it soon. i need to step out now..
<SubMOA> dhaval, rgr, bye
<K3nto> LordLimecat: yo
<dhaval> SubMOA: :( bye
<SubMOA> haha
<tallman> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, any luck with the start up screens... perhaps a good tutorial on everything happening on start up?
<Crazytom> My laptop was taking about 10 minutes to boot but then I disabled acpi on startup and it boots in about 45 seconds now but now hal doesn't start.  how can I fix my slow startup problem without disabling acpi?  Could someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks in advance
<[BTF] Chm0d> i am having problems accessing my cdrom1 drive it says i do not have access rights any help with fstab would be appreciated.
<tallman> Crazytom, optimize
<rbd> hey guys, I can't find a libapache2-auth-ldap type package with server 6.10 ...I am subscribed to ubuntu universe....
<K3nto> !brightness
<Crazytom> tallman, what do you mean?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !info libapache2-auth-ldap
<ubotu> Package libapache2-auth-ldap does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<yellow_chicken> for the calendar command, "cal", it does not hightlight today's date.  how to make it hightlight today's date?  will 7.04 do that?
<tallman> Crazytom, http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/11/11/howto-set-up-edgy-for-speed/
<tallman> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> yellow_chicken: Are you running 6.06? It does so on 6.10 and 7.04.
<SubMOA> anyway to get xchat in firefox as a tab?
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: Not that I know of.
<Smotang> Hi, I have a problem reading off a DVD drive I keep coming up against an I/O error is there any way to download the data from the DVD? I know that it is possible in XP using a program called dataroller or somesuch, do we have a program in linux that is equal to that?
<tallman> SubMOA, great idea...
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, hmm...
<tallman> SubMOA, maybe chatzilla ?
<Smotang> uboto I/O error
<bimberi> rbd: 'apt-cache search apache2 | grep ldap'   - I get 2 results
<yellow_chicken> Fujitsu: yes, on lappy 6.06. on mac i have 6.10, let me check. i hardly use the mac.
<SubMOA> tallman i will check it out
<gnudo> i'm thinking about buying a core2 duo laptop. Have any of you encountered any issues (bios,acpi,etc) when running ubuntu on such a laptop? i'm talking 64bit here!
<bimberi> or 'apt-cache search apache2 ldap' for that matter :)
<zues_62> a question
<Fujitsu> zues_62: Go ahead.
<zues_62> how do i set the default media player in ubunt
<DaveTarmac> anyone good with setting up vnc on edgy? i've done the 'sudo apt-get install vnc4server' and it installed with no problem, but i cannot seem to access it from my windows machine
<SubMOA> tallman chatzilla doesn't appear to be able to be loaded in a tab
<tallman> gnudo, you can install 32 bit version of ubuntu on it
<zues_62> so it opens audio files in it
<zues_62> does anyone know?
<tallman> SubMOA, then I don't no too...
<tallman> know*
<SubMOA> tallman hehe, thanks
<joenavelh> can someone tell me what a ../var disk is?
<Crazytom> tallman, I have a problem with acpi hanging for about 5 or 10 minutes, is this going to help?
<zues_62> i want rythem box to open my music not the defualt player
<zues_62> how can i change this
<Kristov> hi
<bimberi> !defaultapp | zues_62
<ubotu> zues_62: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<SubMOA> zues_62, i think under properties of the song you can change what program it opens with and you can select to apply to all types of files with this extension
<tallman> Crazytom, why not try...but carefully, you don't need to apply all of the optimizatoins
<joenavelh> what is a var disk
<SubMOA> zues_62, yea, what ubotu said
<LjL> !nickspam > foutrelis_away    (foutrelis_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tallman> !var
<foutrelis_away> sorry :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crazytom> tallman, i know the problem is with acpi because when it is disabled the computer starts in under a minute, i'm not trying to run it on a 75 mhz processor or anything
<yellow_chicken> Fujitsu: yes, you are right, ppc with 6.10's cal did do what i want
<TooR4u> How to create a server in ubuntu?
<TooR4u> i need to create a FTP server ...
<LjL> TooR4u: a server for what?
<LjL> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Crazytom> i think multiple things are trying to use irq 11.  can someone please help me?
<gnudo> tallman: what about the 64bit version?
<tallman> Crazytom, it's you to choose =)
<tallman> gnudo, not all the software exists for 64
<TooR4u> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Fujitsu> tallman: Only non-free (ie. proprietary) stuff doesn't exist for 64-bit.
<tallman> gnudo, you'll have a headache and not much of spped
<tallman> speed*
<Crazytom> tallman, none of those things have anything to do with acpi
<tallman> Crazytom, but some of them do with speeding up the boot time!
<SubMOA> how would I go about makeing it so i have NO startup/splash/usplash screens whatsoever?  I just want blank screens and white letters flying down.
<tallman> gnudo, by the C2D and install 32 bit version of ubuntu on it ;)
<SubMOA> this would include the logn in screen... it want to to look like a terminal when you type "sudo su"
<Crazytom> tallman, if acpi the whole thing boots in under 1 minute I don't need to speed up other things I need to FIX ACPI
<tallman> SubMOA, http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/11/11/howto-set-up-edgy-for-speed/  ??
<jrib> SubMOA: disable the graphical login (system > administration > services).  Remove "quiet" and "splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fujitsu> Crazytom: Which version of Ubuntu are you trying to run?
<SubMOA> tallman, domo arigato
<SubMOA> jrib, thanks
<HaMBoNE79> I am having a problem with my swap space turning on automatically at boot
<Crazytom> 6.10 edgy i beleive
<Fujitsu> HaMBoNE79: Is that a problem?
<tallman> Crazytom, acpi is a module... how do you think you can fix it?
<Fujitsu> Crazytom: your best bet is probably to file a bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17, and let the experts look at the problem.
<tallman> Crazytom, upgrade to feisty
<[BTF] Chm0d> could someone here that knows about fstab give me a hand with it? I have no access rights on my dvdrom and this is a fresh install of edgy
<SubMOA> jrib, it says bad things will happen
<HaMBoNE79> Fujitsu: yes, it is on a laptop and I need swap to hibernate the laptop
<Fujitsu> tallman: Do NOT advise that for an issue like that.
<IndyGunFreak> tallman: why would you recommend someone upgrade to feisty?
<Crazytom> tallman, i thought it wasn't available
<IndyGunFreak> Crazytom: you'd be crazy to listen to him..lol
<tallman> new kernel
<tallman> 2.6.20
<HaMBoNE79> I can manually create swap and mount it no problem, but it will not turn on automatically at boot
<Fujitsu> Crazytom: It is available, but for testing or development only.
<tallman> new acpi module
<Crazytom> IndyGunFreak, who?  tallman or Fujitsu
<IndyGunFreak> Crazytom: ... tallman, feisty is still very experimental, and really not wise for people who are not very comfortable with linux
<JazziB> i want to install MP-player and  trix where i can download n installed them? i m new linux user .. using Ubuntu 1st time.?
<jrib> SubMOA: it should work afaik.  I don't know why it says taht
<IndyGunFreak> "It usually always works"
<SubMOA> jrib, let me get the exact words
<Crazytom> I don't think anything is really wrong with the module.  I just know that when it is disabled I cut 10 minutes off my  boot time
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: It's probably to dissuade users who don't know what they're doing from disabling the GUI.
<jrib> SubMOA: that's ok, I see the message here as well
<SubMOA> This may affect your system behavior in several ways, possibly leading to data loss.
<Fujitsu> Crazytom: That means there is something wrong with it :P
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, so I should be ok, then, ne?
<tallman> SubMOA, domo arigato  what that means? what if I speak to you in russin? huh? =))
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: I'm pretty sure.
<Fujitsu> Good to see some Japanese being spoken :)
<Fujitsu> tallman: `thankyou'
<SubMOA> tallman, it means thanks! :O)  I would love to learn some russian!
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, are you in Japan?
<Crazytom> IndyGunFreak, I'm comfortable with linux i'm just not an expert.  I wouldn't expect to be able to fix acpi problems at this level in windows either
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: No, but I like the language, and know a tiny amount.
<tallman> SubMOA, Fujitsu ,  ;)
<theBrave> Hello, I have a problem, I installed ATi binaries drivers but I still have '(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<theBrave> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering' error in Xorg0.log
<Fujitsu> I really should be heading off to bed, anyway... Night all.
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, that's cool... I'm stationed  here :OP
<EdgEy> how can i get auto-mounting to work properly?
<IndyGunFreak> Crazytom: I understand
<EdgEy> i created a partition in gparted
<tallman> !night
<[BTF] Chm0d> here is what my fstab looks like could anyone tell my why I do not have access rights for /media/cdrom1 ??????  http://pastebin.ca/398683
<Crazytom> Fujitsu, thanks for the help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about night - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SubMOA> tallman, uhh....
<EdgEy> KDE tries to automount it (kubuntu) and it just doesn't do anything after that
<TooR4u> LjL, i want to do some thing for Open soure.Yesterday micosoft selected 6 students in our college in microsoft sudent team
<theBrave> /join #beryl
<dhaval> TooR4u: contribute :)
<erUSUL> theBrave: i think that fglrx does not support aiglx
<tallman> SubMOA, that's thanks in russian
<SubMOA> jrib, so I should be ok with turning off the gdm
<jrib> SubMOA: yes
<JazziB> is anysoftware apps packager ? with that i can find apps easily n download them?
<TooR4u> is there any other way to work for opensource?
<Fujitsu> erUSUL: That's correct, but that wouldn't cause the first of those errors.
<SubMOA> tallman... how is that written with english; how is it pronounced?
<theBrave> erUSUL:  yes error happen even with xgl
<mheath> SubMOA, Where you stationed at? (other than 'Japan')?
<SubMOA> jrib, thanks!
<Fujitsu> !contribute | TooR4u
<ubotu> TooR4u: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<SubMOA> mheath, this is my first base... I'm heading off to enland in a bit though
<SubMOA> England*
<tallman> SubMOA, like [spasibo] 
<Fujitsu> JazziB: There is `Add/Remove' in the Applications menu.
<dhaval> Fujitsu: is there a help for using ubotu?
<Smotang> Hi, I have a problem reading off a DVD drive I keep coming up against an I/O error is there any way to download the data from the DVD? I know that it is possible in XP using a program called dataroller or somesuch, do we have a program in linux that is equal to that?
<SubMOA> tallman, hmm... that's cool
<mheath> SubMOA, Hmmm. USMC?
<[BTF] Chm0d> sigh this is frustrating.  I have a hard time believe out of 1025 nicks nobody can help with fstab.
<SubMOA> mheath, negative, Chair Force
<TooR4u> dhaval, he gave 2hr lecture on microsoft visual studio,.net ....etc
<TooR4u> :p
<Crazytom> is there a way to update to fiesty?
<Fujitsu> dhaval: Not sure. I just know from using it for a couple of years in various incarnations. No idea how.
<dhaval> TooR4u: well, there are better ways to do things :). give a hands on linux
<[BTF] Chm0d> or atleast acknowledge the fact that I am asking for help
<mheath> SubMOA, Heh. Didn't know air force had a very large presence in Japan. Or England for that matter.
<dhaval> [BTF] Chm0d: well, what is the problem?
<SubMOA> We are the biggest base in the pacific (USAF base anyway)
<tallman> Crazytom, yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<TooR4u> dhaval, yah ... i am working with linux from 1yr
<[BTF] Chm0d> http://pastebin.ca/398683 i have no access rights to /media/cdrom1
<TooR4u> but ... i need some work
<mheath> SubMOA, Yeah, but Naval and Marine presence is far larger.
<TooR4u> heheh
<bimberi> !ubotu | dhaval
<ubotu> dhaval: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[BTF] Chm0d> fresh install of edgy
<SubMOA> mheath, this is true.
<SubMOA> mheath, maybe not for long, though...
<dhaval> TooR4u: i am running an open source entusiasts group at my institute
<SubMOA> mheath i think they are gearing up to go to Guam in a few years... not sure though, just what I read in the papers
<dhaval> TooR4u: and its an experience, and i found the best way is to get people to actually do stuff
<Fujitsu> mheath, SubMOA: This isn't really on topic, and we like to keep the channel fairly tidy. If you want to continue this discussion, please consider taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dhaval> TooR4u: i think even we are going offtopic :)
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, rgr, sorry about that.
<TooR4u> dhaval, What kind of work do u r doing?
<TooR4u> related to Operating systems (or)..?
<mheath> Yep, Sorry about that. Time to head to the galley and eat, anyway :)
<SubMOA> mheath, see yea
<JazziB> is there any apps packager except SYNAPTIC?
<mheath> JazziB, Yep.
<Fujitsu> JazziB: What is wrong with Synaptic?
<mheath> You can use the Add/Remove Programs dialog (though truth be told that uses synaptic as a backend)
<tallman> JazziB, aptitude :;)
<SubMOA> JazziB, not sure it they are "approved" but I know of automatix.. .I've heard  bad things, though
<BigLebowski> apt-get? aptitude?
<mheath> Or, if you're familiar with the command line, use tools like apt-get or aptitude
<JazziB> mheath:  can  you plz tell me where i can found them And Whts the name?
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: Automatix is the evil of all evils.
<Fujitsu> JazziB: Why do you want alternate ones?
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, so I've heard... what's the beef?
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mheath> JazziB, sure. On your Programs menu, near the bottom, there is something that says Add/Remove Programs.
<tallman> Fujitsu, sound like RMS =)
<Rondom> wird das forum jetzt an tanslators-de weitergeleietet, oder was?
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: It breaks a lot of upgrades.
<Fujitsu> !de | Rondom
<ubotu> Rondom: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mheath> JazziB, That can be used for adding and removing a lot of things.
<BigLebowski> Fujitsu, Yeah how lazy do you have to be to use automatix?
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, ut oh... I use it... haven't had a problem... hmm... maybe I should remove it...
<BigLebowski> Fujitsu, i say this while using dpkg selections :D
<mheath> BigLebowski, How lazy do you have to be to use a computer?
<JazziB> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, I was trying to upgrade googlearth (I got GE off of automatix)
<mheath> BigLebowski, Computers are about making your life easier. :)
<JazziB> ok
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: Don't bother removing it... Once you've used it once, you've likely done the damage.
<BigLebowski> mheath: Unless you use linux, in which case, that goes out the window ;-)
<tallman> Fujitsu, do you have vrms running regularly ?)))
<Rondom> sorry
<tallman> !vrms
<Smotang> Hi, I have a problem reading off a DVD drive I keep coming up against an I/O error is there any way to download the data from the DVD? I know that it is possible in XP using a program called dataroller or somesuch, do we have a program in linux that is equal to that?
<Fujitsu> SubMOA: Just expect enormous explosions if you try to upgrade to the next Ubuntu release.
<ubotu> vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<SubMOA> Fujitsu, that's not encouraging... hmm... what kind of damage and how can I go about fixing it?
<Fujitsu> tallman: Pardon?
<LjL> !medibuntu > SubMOA    (SubMOA, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> SubMOA: this is an unofficial repository that features a Google Earth package
<LjL> no need for autoanything
<tallman> Fujitsu, try vrms
<BigLebowski> Automatix doesnt cause any damage, other than not failing gracefully, if i recall.
<Sp4rKy> SubMOA: take a look at http://medibuntu.sos-sts.org if you want information about medibuntu
<Fujitsu> tallman: I know about it, but I don't use it, cause I don't use non-free stuff.
<Fujitsu> BigLebowski: THen why did most users Edgy upgrades fail? Got you there...
<LjL> BigLebowski: if you define "not failing gracefully" as "keeping going even if you're running the wrong version of it for your distribution, and thereby installing a wrong libc version", then yeah
<tallman> even rar, unrar ?
<SubMOA> LjL, thanks! Sp4rKy I will... can I "undo" my automatix stuff and restart w/o wiping everything?
<Fujitsu> tallman: Urgh. Why would I want to use RAR?
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there any other support channels for ubuntu since nobody here can help with fstab?
<BigLebowski> Installing the wrong libc? ouch!
<BigLebowski> Sorry, i didn't know that.
<baggito> Hi. i'm having trouble adding a user for SSH login. I tried using the users-admin tool, but it doesn't add anything to /etc/passwd and the next time i start it, the user isn't there. I tried using useradd but it complains that the group is already present. the group! any ideas?
<BigLebowski> I stand corrected.
<LjL> SubMOA: hardly... but if your system, right now, is working OK, i suppose you can just remove the automatix packages and hope everything's ok
<BigLebowski> I've never used it myself, just read a few posts about it on the mailing list.
<tallman> Fujitsu, are you running gnewsense ?
<EdgEy> does anyone know of a good program i can use to monitor net usage ?
<tallman> EdgEy, conky
<baggito> EdgEy: iftop works fine for bandwidth monitoring in a terminal
<Fujitsu> tallman: No, as I would find developing Ubuntu a little irritating on gNewSense.
<BigLebowski> I never saw the point in automatix anyway, it's easy enough to install them yourself.
<EdgEy> i have a monthly limit during peak times, 12pm-7am is unlimited
<SubMOA> LjL, hmm.. darn maybe I will back up important stuff and just start clean.
<LjL> BigLebowski: indeed, the whole APT structure was created for that...
<EdgEy> well, i need more than just the current bandwidth usage, like a log of what's been used over the last month or so.
<barosl> hey hey
<SubMOA> howdy
<barosl> i need a program to draw lines on my desktop screen
<barosl> anyone knows?
<BigLebowski> Ubuntu needs an unstable repo, so i can install newer software without compiling from source.
<BigLebowski> barlos1, why would you wanna draw lines?
<barosl> such as http://www.roggel.com/NGNeer/DesktopGraffitist/UScreenshots/UScreenshot01-W430.jpg
<Fujitsu> BigLebowski: A lot of people say that, and I believe it has been thought about.
<tallman> BigLebowski, backports?
<dhaval> when is the next version going stable?
<Fujitsu> dhaval: April 19th.
<barosl> dhaval, you mean feisty? April 5th
<barosl> what? 19th?
<EdgEy> it's mid april or so
<Fujitsu> 19th.
<Factory> Hey guys, I'm still ont he lookout for an application that'll allow me to stream a videofile as if it's a webcam cast... as in display a video instead of my webcam feed.
<dhaval> barosl: its called feisty?
<BigLebowski> Backports isn't exactly complete.
<barosl> dhaval, yeap
<[BTF] Chm0d> you know I would rather someone just acknowledge the fact I am asking for help and not help me other than not acknowledging the fact that I exist in the channel
<SpudULike> Hi room.  I am trying out Evolution as a mail client, I fancied a change from KMail.  The message pane in Evolution opens at the bottom of the message.  Anyone know of a way to get it to show the top of the message from the start?
<dhaval> how good an idea is it to keep porting to the latest distro version?
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu 7.04 "The Feisty Fawn" is the full title.
<EdgEy> dhaval, i see no problem with keeping up to date :p
<tallman> SpudULike, why not Thunderbird?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, what kind of help do you need with fstan
<Factory> stab*
<foutrelis> Has anyone installed Gnome 2.18 on Edgy?
<dhaval> EdgEy: well, generally with other distros i tend to wait for some time (and esp with windoze :) )
<foutrelis> dhaval: no need for waiting with linux distros :)
<EdgEy> windows is kind of radically different with each upgrade, linux distros are incremental
<SpudULike> tallman, no real reason, just chose Evolution first.  You reckon Thunderbird is good?
<tallman> !Thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<tallman> SpudULike, not sure, but more popular anyway...I'm not using any
<SpudULike> tallman, I know what it is, indeed, I have set it up for my mother on her windows machine.
<dhaval> foutrelis: on the contrary, we really need to wait with anything new
<BigLebowski> I like thunderbird :-)
<SpudULike> I suppose I really chose Evolution because it seemed to be the most default client on Ubuntu.
<Yodude> hey i need an islamic prayer times application for ubuntu, is there any good one out there?
<TL_CLD> Ubuntu 6.10: Is there an alternative menu editor? Alacarte is acting really weird. It refuses to save my changes, and more often than not it wont even "activate" new menus..
<dhaval> foutrelis: ubuntu 6.10 refuses to install on my core 2 box, and fc's 64 bit version never installs cleanly
<N3WB> Anyone know where installed programs (like VLC Media player) is stored?
<dhaval> N3WB: try to locate it
<BigLebowski> N3WB: whereis <appname>
<baggito> dpkg -L vlc   N3WB will show you all the files it installed too
<BigLebowski> Ususally in /usr/local/bin or any of the other bin directories,
<foutrelis> dhaval: Well. You can always try it and if you are not happy with it just keep the previous version :)
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Why do you not have udf,iso9660 as its type
<N3WB> thanks
<disposable> can feisty handle AHCI sata mode or do i need to switch to IDE mode?
<foutrelis> dhaval: By installing on a seperate partition I mean.
<dhaval> foutrelis: well, it should install proper first :)
<rausb0> !info aircrack-ng
<ubotu> aircrack-ng: Wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 460 kB
<foutrelis> dhaval: LiveCDs ^.^
<dhaval> foutrelis: grub was corrupted on install (a clean one mind you), and i was really not in the mood to debug it that day
<dhaval> foutrelis: the livecds work, but, it should install right.. :)
<Yodude> i need an islamic prayer times application for ubuntu, is there any good one out there?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: i did its just I have been trying so many different things to get it working.  it was exactly like /media/cdrom0 and it didn't work also this is a fresh install of edgy
<foutrelis> dhaval: Just boot with Super Grub Disk and restore grub to BMR :)
<BigLebowski> Yodude, Can't help ya there, sorry
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, I see. What is the drive? rw, r ?
<Factory> or just a cdrom
<dhaval> foutrelis: what is the super grub disk?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: rw
<[BTF] Chm0d> dvdrw
<tallman> Yodude, consult the guys from Arabic linux
<Yodude> BigLebowski: then can you help me with my existing .BIN file? the problem is that it says it need java to be installed, i downloaded it but still doesn't install!
<redmonkey> i've got sound issues when playing a dvd movie. it interrupts every 3 seconds for half a second. anybody knows that problem and knows how to solve it please?
<foutrelis> dhaval: A bootable cd with a few options like restoring grub to the mbr, booting linux etc
<ferronica> can anyone tell me how do i burn my .bin and .cue file using k3b?????
<Yodude> tallman: do they have a website?
<dhaval> foutrelis: where do i get it from?
<foutrelis> dhaval: It has saved me quite some times :)
<dhaval> foutrelis: fwiw, i don't mind debugging grub directly.. did a lot of it, just was not in the mood that day :(
<BigLebowski> Yodude: have you installed java? or is that the problem?
<foutrelis> dhaval: sgd homepage seems to be moved :S
<foutrelis> *have been
<Yodude> BigLebwoski: i did, from the repo, + the firefox plugin
<BigLebowski> Yodude, So it's working then?
<Yodude> BigLebwoski: i don't know what it's still missing
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, just for kicks, try out : /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<BigLebowski> Yodude: what is the bin file your trying to run?
<Yodude> BigLebwoski: java is but the installation of the prayer app no
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory i just finished doing that :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> still no go
<baggito> oh never mind. i used the -r switch to create a 'system' account
<dhaval> foutrelis: seem to have found http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Factory> gauhg.
<tallman> Yodude, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=arabian
<Yodude> BigLebwoski: in the propreties it says it's a shell script. the website told me to run it with the command "sh"
<[BTF] Chm0d> do I have to restart fstab or anything after making changes?
<Yodude> tallman: i'll check that out thnkx
<Factory> yes, you need to mount/remount
<foutrelis> dhaval: Yeah! This is it ^.^
<Factory> kay dude
<dhaval> foutrelis: what do you know.. sometimes google does work :)
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, try out mount -a
<Factory> after you've finished making changed.
<[BTF] Chm0d> i did Factory
<Factory> changes*
<Factory> gdi.
<[BTF] Chm0d> still permissions denied
<[BTF] Chm0d> mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<kaiden> Anyone here had experience running edgy on a Core 2 Duo (Asus P5B) motherboard, i know a while ago it just wouldn't install due to the jMicron bugs in the kernel. It installed fine for me with a 2 hd (installed on hd1) multi-partition setup however my network driver appears to not function correctly. It gives no errors i just can't get it working, dhcp never finds an address, when i static config it i always get destination host unreachable
<Factory> and you did it with sudo
<Factory> ah
<Factory> try with sudo?
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<kaiden> it's using the marvell gigabit lan onboard nic
<Factory> sudo mount -a
<Factory> usually read only is because a user less than super used tried  to do something.
<Factory> super user*
<Yodude> BigLebwoski: i'll download the file from Softpedia now n retry, maybe i downloaded something a bit wrong
<axisys> is there a wireless client that will keep me connected while I am on the road?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: i just got the same thing using sudo mount
<dhaval> kaiden: it refused to boo for me..
<Factory> hm
<dhaval> kaiden: s/boo/boot
<axisys> i am looking for one that will just find a open wireless connection and connect me to it without me manually reconnect using wlassistant
<kaiden> dhaval :( not looking good, i downloaded xubuntu Desktop cd but it won't boot for me either i get some crap about tty's being in use
<lisapc> how can I decompress rar files pls?
<foutrelis> dhaval: What was your search string? With "super grub disk" I can't find any useful results on the first page.
<tallman> lisapc, install unrar
<BigLebowski> lisapc: install rar, sudo apt-get install rar
<dhaval> kaiden: well, the first result's cached file showed me the link
<axisys> wlassistant already does that? searching for active connection and connect me to it?
<BigLebowski> Or unrar as tallman said.
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Not sure if this'll work, but try sudo mount -w /dev/hdb
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: what is the 400 and 401 in this?  -rwx------ 1 400 401    4581 2005-07-15 13:20 0x0409.ini
<dhaval> sorry.. that ws meant for foutrelis
<dhaval> foutrelis: well, the first result's cached file showed me the link
<foutrelis> dhaval: oh! smart :)
<dhaval> kaiden: i actually had boot loader problems
<Factory> qthose are the permissions.
<dhaval> foutrelis: thanks! :)
<kaiden> dhaval, hrm, i'm not having boot problems. my os boots and runs fine
<ferronica> can anyone tell me how do i burn my .bin and .cue file using k3b?????
<Yoy> its ok to install synaptic on xubuntu?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, One sec, I'll grab a link that'll better explain that.
<kaiden> it's the network side of things
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: i get this mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected but explicit `-w' flag given
<dhaval> [BTF] Chm0d: do you have a writable disc inside
<dhaval> [BTF] Chm0d: by writable i mean, you can burn it
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<[BTF] Chm0d> this is weird cuz i can cd my cdrom0 with no problems whatsoever
<Factory> That'll tell you what those numbers mean'
<[BTF] Chm0d> no i do not quake4 is in the dvd drivve
<dhaval> well, then it *will* be read only!
<[BTF] Chm0d> im assuming the 400 401 are root only
<dhaval> can you read the disk?
<Factory> Hah, dude take out the cds
<Yodude> BigLebwoski: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10762/
<kaiden> Anyone think that maybe compiling the latest kernel will fix my problems with onboard lan on the Asus p5b not functioning?
<axisys> anyone know the answer?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Disk's are going to be read only -.-
<Yodude> Biglebowski: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10762/
<dhaval> kaiden: what is your current kernel version?
<axisys> if wlassistant look for active connection and connect me while i am on the road?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Unless they are, of course, rw disks (or blank)
<tallman> kaiden, why not try?
<BigLebowski> Yodude: Your java installation either didn't work properly, or your missing a library
<[BTF] Chm0d> no they are not
<Yodude> BigLebowski: this is the error i'm getting, although i have Sun Java
<dhaval> tallman: well, if he is on a new enough kernel itreally does not make much difference
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, If you have a disk, such as quake4, in your frive, it'll be read-only.
<kaiden> dhaval, currently, whatever comes on edgy 6.10
<Yodude> BigLebowski: do you think it may be because of my version, i'm using Sun Java 5
<kaiden> i believe 2.6.17?
<[BTF] Chm0d> but i should still be able to view the files as user
<lisapc> tallman, ty :)
<lisapc> BigLebowski, thanks
<zyth> My issue is as follows: I can connect to my system via ssh on my 192 and 127 IP.  I can telnet to port 22 and get the OpenSSH prompt on my external IP.  I cannot, however, get an ssh connection on my internal IP.  Any ideas?
<dhaval> kaiden: which is 2.6.17
<BigLebowski> yodude: Sorry, i can't really help, i don't use java, you may want to google "libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<dhaval> kaiden: yep, it might make a difference.. (IIRC, 2.6.19 supported 945 and onwards first, so yes, it would be good)
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Were you able to access the device sans disk?
<Yodude> BigLebowski: you heped me enough though thnkx
<[BTF] Chm0d> sans disk?
<Factory> without a disk.
<jrib> Yodude: I've received a similar error, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2184587 for clues (last post)
<lisapc> what ;ports do socks proxy use?
<[BTF] Chm0d> how would i do that Factory
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Take out the disk.
<kaiden> dhaval, ok, kinda nervous.. :P I haven't ran linux in about 4 years (not since i started working near microsoft campus) all of the companies around here are anti *nix
<kaiden> dhaval, thanks for your help
<[BTF] Chm0d> i took it out nothing is in there now
<axisys> please help with wlassistant
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Good. What are the permissions on the device now?
<Yodude> jrib: i'll check it out
<axisys> or direct me to a irc chnl
<redmonkey> i've got sound issues when playing a dvd movie. it interrupts every 3 seconds for half a second. anybody knows that problem and knows how to solve it please? thanks.
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do i get the permissions?
<t7vu> is anyone running ubuntu on an ibm thinkpad t20?
<dhaval> kaiden: its no rocket science :). so, you will do well, i am sure
<BigLebowski> t7vu: I have it on a T23, if that helps
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: brw-rw-rw- 1 0 24 3, 64 2007-03-16 16:16 /dev/hdb
<dhaval> kaiden: lol.. like the idea of linux running in the middle of m$ land :)
<BigLebowski> redmonkey: do you have libdvdcss?
<t7vu> biglebowski, are you having any problems with detecing your ethernet card?
<BigLebowski> t7vu: not at all, i just added an entry in /etc/network/interfaces.
<tallman> kaiden, howto copile a kernel in ubuntu http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<tallman> compile*
<t7vu> ah okay... great, thanks for your help!
<BigLebowski> t7vu: Have you tried network manager?
<dhaval> tallman: ah, i prefer the standard technique.. its distro independent
<IndyGunFreak> redmonkey: sounds like you might need to enalbe dma
<BigLebowski> Or is the card just not detected?
<IndyGunFreak> !dma | redmonkey
<redmonkey> BigLebowski: i can play dvd movies, so i guess i have libdvdcss.
<ubotu> redmonkey: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<dhaval> kaiden: btw, i suggest that you do not use the default gcc version on edgy
<redmonkey> IndyGunFreak: i cant enable DMA mode on a S-ATA II drive. i already tried it
<BigLebowski> dhval: whats wrong with gcc on edgy?
* brno223 has got uTorrent running under Wine - brilliant!
<IndyGunFreak> redmonkey: hmm, no clue then
<t7vu> biglebowski, yes, i was in there but didn't have much luck
<dhaval> kaiden: i did have some problems with it (then again, i was running a pure experimental kernel, though even vanilla failed)
<IndyGunFreak> i don't see why you couldn't though
<K3nto> could somebody helo me trouble shoot my sound?
<jrib> BigLebowski: what do you believe is wrong with it?
<dhaval> BigLebowski: ^^
<jrib> BigLebowski: erm, never mind
<kaiden> dhaval, well at the moment what i'm having to do is run windows to download what i need to compile on that side
<BigLebowski> t7vu: Theres a thinkpad forum, you could try posting there.
<Lattyware> brno223: Doesn't that involve very little?
<dhaval> kaiden: what are you on atm?
<Lattyware> :P
<BigLebowski> dhaval: I've had no problems compiling under edgy, after installing build-essential that is
<t7vu> biglebowski, it's worth a shot.... thanks for the tip
<dhaval> jrib: ah, finally ubuntu-destop, 80% done
<IndyGunFreak> brno223: why would you want to run utorrent under wine?.. KTorrent, BitTorrent, Azeurus, are all more than acceptable linux native torrent clients
<dhaval> BigLebowski: well, my kernel locked up
<K3nto>  could somebody help me trouble shoot my no-sound prolem in ubuntu
<brno223> Lattyware: very little indeed, it was very easy
<K3nto> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dhaval> BigLebowski: i downgraded to gcc-3.4 and compiled, and there were no issues
<[BTF] Chm0d> did you get this Factory brw-rw-rw- 1 0 24 3, 64 2007-03-16 16:16 /dev/hdb
<BigLebowski> dhaval: i have no idea, I'm using a previously compiled kernel, so i dunno about kernel compilation under edgy
<BigLebowski> dhaval: but my apps compile fine under edgy :-/
<dhaval> BigLebowski: OTOH, gcc on FC 6 (4.1.x), i had no issues
<IndyGunFreak> brno223: but why?
<kaiden> this is what i'm wondering, can i skip all of this conjecture with edgy and go straight to feisty
<kaiden> is it stable enough to just play around with?
<dhaval> BigLebowski: i have not had any app compile problems. well, the kernel is quite tricky
<kaiden> i would hope so considering it releases in a months time
<brno223> IndyGun..: why not?
<dhaval> BigLebowski: don't want unwanted compiler optimizations
<BigLebowski> dhaval: fair enough, i'll try compiling a kernel later.
<dhaval> kaiden: why not?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, ah thank you.
<berent> join #zope3-dev
<enyc> Note! something is wrong buth ubotu -- if asked about !codecs seems to give no answer at all...
<enyc> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brno223> uTorrent much to be preferred to Azureus...
<enyc> when asked with /msg this is
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: no thank  YOU for trying to help me
<BigLebowski> brno223: KTorrent isn't bad. Az is a wee bit heavy.
<IndyGunFreak> brno223: and why is that?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Thank me when we get it working ;)
<kaiden> dhaval, ok then possibly i need a different question answered, whenever i attempt to boot from the Desktop cd of Feisty herd5 i get this error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<dhaval> kaiden: i guess if you are not running any critical code running, you can always go for some experimentiation :)
<peter77> ia it possible to recover deleted files?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ill do that to
<enyc> peter77: erm... how deleted?
<kaiden> dhaval, no in all honesty im just trying to get back to my roots
<enyc> peter77: if you have deleted them in gnome... they have gone into wastebasket/trash
<kaiden> i used to dev on linux and refused to use any other os, i miss the complexity
<dhaval> kaiden: ah.. tty -> seemst to be unable to access the display (i think..)
<peter77> enyc, trash can then emptied deleted
<enyc> peter77: which means they are in .Trash-peter77 folder
<enyc> peter77: aah
<dhaval> kaiden: complexity?
<enyc> peter77: erm not really... what filesystem were they on?
<peter77> ext3
<enyc> peter77: on ext3 linux hard disk? on a FAT12/16/32 p?
<dhaval> kaiden: i think it is far simpler to develop on a *nix as compare to windoze
<peter77> ext3
<enyc> peter77: not really  then... youd need to search for the data sectors
<K3nto> somebody help me with my no-sound problem?
<FrOzenBit> hey guys! is there a way to get teamspeak running on ubuntu?
<enyc> peter77: ext3 undelete = not really
<kaiden> dhaval, well, you have to understand, the last time i ran linux.... there was no ubuntu :) and redhat was still in it's release 4 state
<kaiden> things were a tad different back then
<BigLebowski> dhval: there are alot more variables deving on linux.
<enyc> peter77: restore from backup ;-)
<dhaval> kaiden: :)
<dhaval> BigLebowski: one of them being gcc :)
<peter77> so that isn't as easy as it is on ntfs
<IndyGunFreak> brno223: how is Utorrent so much better than azeurus?
<peter77> backup?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Gonna try to umount then re-mount the drives again. sudo umount -o /dev/hdb && sudo mount -o /dev/hdb
<BigLebowski> libc version, which librarys are where, useless bloody compiler errors/warnings.
<Lattyware> IndyGunFreak: It doesn't eat your memory, for a start
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<Lattyware> IndyGunFreak: It's cleaner, faster, etc...
<dhaval> BigLebowski: what i basically meant was that it is far simpler to develop on linux as you have far more *standard* tools available.. eg, gcc
<Lattyware> Even under wine.
<IndyGunFreak> ok,
<BigLebowski> Aha, fair enough, got ya
<enyc> peter77: due to the way linux ext3 works ... you cant really undelet things... ext2 is somewhat possible... can be done on FAT... depending how os removeds the dir entries and fragmentation
<enyc> peter77: ntfs is a proprietary filesystem...
<FrOzenBit> is teamspeak running on ubuntu with wine?
<BigLebowski> Any dev i do on windows is normally .NET anyway, i kinda got away from C on windows.
<kestaz_> what i need to run after install ?
<enyc> peter77: you should never rely on undelete on any filesystem really.. its a risky business
<enyc> peter77: what do you know about ntfs undelete anyway?
<dhaval> kaiden: wonder if this helps you.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346469
<tallman> has anyone tried to run linux on ntfs file system ?))
<peter77> cool, so once a file is deleted on linux it is deleted?
<kestaz_> setup was going.. i am silly turn off the computer.. but gentoo works..
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: umount: invalid option -- o
<dhaval> kaiden: first hit on google :)
<BigLebowski> tallman, read/write is  buggy enough, let alone trying to run linux on ntfs.
<enyc> peter77: well its hard to get back on EXT3 ... deuo to the way the structure works...
<BigLebowski> ntfs is a piece of crap, i hope they do better with winfs, and release the standards/docs/reference material
<enyc> peter77: data blocks are NOT overwritten by default!
<tallman> BigLebowski, ntfs-3g ?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, my mistake... sudo umount -a -o /dv/hdb %% sudo mount -o /dev/hdb
<enyc> peter77: so you shouldnt conseider it "secure" from that point of view
<BigLebowski> tallman: it's still not perfect, more stable and reliable, but not perfect.
<Factory> make that /dev
<Factory> /dev/hdb*
<Factory> Christ -.-
<tallman> nothing is perfect =)
<BigLebowski> I also fail to see why you'd want to run linux on NTFS.
<Factory> What peter77 really meant: I have an extremely illegal file and the cops are coming right now. Is it COMPLETELY gone forever so I don't get hauled off?
<BigLebowski> Linux on ext2/3 is fine, and a home partition as ext2/3 mounted in windows with ext2fs drivers
<enyc> peter77: Factory ;-)
<enyc> Factory: ;-) lol
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: it doesn't like the option -o
<Factory> =p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<enyc> Factory: badlocks -wvs can be handy ;-)
<nut543> bleh.. Have anyone gotten swfdec-mozilla to build?
<tallman> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !plone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> ! plone
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Capital O
<berent> ! zope
<Factory> yar.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Factory> Really not on the ball today
<etchris> Someone tell me good dvd player software?
<maxagaz> is there a soft to make video conference between linux and windows ?
<tallman> !torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: her is the output http://pastebin.ca/398731
<etchris> Someone tell me good dvd player software please?
<Ind[y] > Hello. How can I write a kernel image file, to my USB, sector-by-sector (to be able to boot from USB)?
<tallman> has anyone tried torrentflux ?
<berent> has anyone installed plone here
<BigLebowski> etchris: VLC
<BigLebowski> tallman: Torrentflux is cool.
<dhaval> kaiden: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00385.html even this seems to  be useful
<tallman> BigLebowski, thanks, then I'll try it
<berent> has anyone installed plone/zope here
<tallman> berent, nope
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, -.- keep the -a with the mount command as well. sudo mount -a -O /dev/hdb
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: did you get that output?  http://pastebin.ca/398731
<[BTF] Chm0d> LO
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d,  Yes I did sir
<madsrh> can I update Feisty Fawn Herd 5 to the beta or even the final realease?
<[BTF] Chm0d> k idid that
<tallman> maddler, yes
<tallman> ofcourse!
<K3nto> can somebody help me with my sound issue?
<Factory> Did the output include /media/cdrom0
<kaiden> dhaval, neither of those bode well for me
<kaiden> more or less just people saying nyah nyah you are screwed because you have a high end mobo / cpu
<kaiden> :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: i had no output when i did that
<[BTF] Chm0d> this time
<TheVault> Good morning everyone. I need some help, I keep installing and unistalling Ubuntu cause I keep screwing up something when installing wireless. Can someone take me on a 1 on 1 help session so I can get this right and not have to unistall it again. I use Ubuntu on my desktop just fine because I don't have to use wireless
<dhaval> kaiden: lol
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Alright. Try it now and let me know what happens
<dhaval> kaiden: well, you can always try the kernel update first
<Crazytom> TheVault, what kind of card are you using
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: brw-rw-rw- 1 0 24 3, 64 2007-03-16 16:16 /dev/hdb
<TheVault> Crazytom: You probably guessed it yourself but its a Broadcom 43xx and I'm using WPA-PSK(WPA2) security
<Factory> now try putting a disk in
<TheVault> Broadcom 4311 to be exact
<Crazytom> TheVault, i assume you've tried it without the wpa?
<TheVault> Crazytom: Well WEP has flaws
<Crazytom> TheVault, i assume you've tried it without any security?
<TheVault> Crazytom: What do you mean without any security?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Factory: i just tried putting in a DVD and i still have no permissions LOL
<[BTF] Chm0d> :(
<Crazytom> TheVault, no wep no wpa no mac address filtering just to see if it works
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, Well that's frustrating.
* [BTF] Chm0d shrugs
<TheVault> Crazytom: No not really, cause I'm afraid that someone will get into my network
<Crazytom> TheVault, not suggesting anything permanently
<TheVault> Crazytom: it only takes a few mins of unprotection to get hacked
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont understand whey i have this problem on fresh install of edgy by default i should have access to my own drives =)
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, The most I can tell you at the moment is to just chill in here for a bit until someone else with a better understanding comes in. Or try your hand at dalnet or some other network... although they aren't quite as friendly there =)
<Crazytom> TheVault, what are they going to do?  look at porn for five minutes?
<TheVault> Crazytom: You got a point but then I would have to hear complaining from my parents for messing with the security, but I guess I could give it a whirl
<kaiden> dhaval, i seem to have just a horrible combination of hardware, it appears that the dev's slipped in a bug that has yet to be fixed in the latest kernel releases that makes that /sbin/tty error come up repeatedly .. so edgy works but the network device doesn't work, the latest kernel that the network device works in.. edgy doesn't
<kaiden> i'm wondering if it would just be more productive to go buy a stinking pci network adapter
<kaiden> and call it a day :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok well nonetheless I really do appreciate the help you have given me it is better to be acknowledged n here even though what needed fixing doesn't get fixed it is still greatly appreciated by me anyways thx\
<Winball> :)
<TheVault> Anyway, I was working with Ndiswrapper last night and everything was going alright, until I got to the part where you make so and so file and add so and so in it and do some crazy stuff
<Crazytom> TheVault, are they using the wireless right now?
<TheVault> Crazytom: No, everyones asleep
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d,  Heh, no worries dude. And while you wait there's always the ubuntu forums.. you could search that to see if anyone else has had a problem with that. That's just kinda nuts. My optical drives always worked.
<Crazytom> TheVault, then just put it back
<TheVault> Crazytom: well i'm installing ubuntu right now, on the LIVE CD
<dhaval> kaiden: how does the kernel make a difference?
<przemo> siem jest kto??
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea i have done that already that hasn't been much help either
<Crazytom> TheVault, hold on for a sec
<sarixe> hey, i'm having a problem with vmware player.  I tried installing it yesterday, and the install script from the deb gave me an exit status 1.  now it runs the install script every time i want to install something.  i tried uninstalling it, but then it gave me exit status 1 on the uninstall.  is there any way to get this to go away?
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, You might also check to see if there's  a specific problem with the exact model of the drive. Some hardware isn't supported under nux yet... but to have an optical not is odd.
<dhaval> kaiden: use a kernel from http://www.kernel.org
<TheVault> Crazytom: alrighty
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats the funny thing its worked before just fine....
<BigLebowski> dhaval: is it possible to apply the ubuntu patches to a vanilla kernel?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive been on ubuntu for over a year
<Crazytom> TheVault, have you installed fwcutter?
<zyth> where is inetd.conf in edgy?
<TheVault> Crazytom: I'm installing ubuntu right now and using the LIVE CD so I have not done nothing but installing right now
<kaiden> dhaval, that's what i downloaded
<dhaval> BigLebowski: it is, but it is a major pain
<BigLebowski> dhaval: so not worth it then?
<Cyrus25801> can i loginto ubuntu with windowsxp remote desktop
<Crazytom> well it would be pointless to disable security right now then
<dhaval> BigLebowski: well, you can use the morton kernels, those are bleeding edge
<jpjacobs> Cyrus25801, use putty+Xming :)
<TheVault> Crazytom: thats why I have not done so yet
<Crazytom> TheVault, have you installed it at any point in the past?
<dhaval> kaiden: and that is not owrking?
<BigLebowski> dhaval: ehh ok, i should just cry 'DIFF!!!"
<Crazytom> TheVault, fwcutter i meant
<TheVault> Crazytom: Yes, Iv used this tutorial, lemme find it
<gumpish> Anyone know what the .thumbnails directory in the home dir is used by? Just nautilus?
<dhaval> BigLebowski: :)
<kaiden> dhaval, won't know for a bit, covering a few basis, i'm downloading the latest dvd of Sabayon and if i can't get edgy working with this new kernel and can't get feisty working
<kaiden> i'm going to install it
<kaiden> because i have a few people saying they have my exact hardware make up and having no problems running sabayon 3.3
<TheVault> Crazytom: hold, taking a min for firefox to load up
<lcandell> /lfs1
<Cyrus25801> jpjacobs: so i must install putty+Xming and then i can use xp to loginto ubuntu (will it work the othe way round)
<dhaval> kaiden: hmmm.. try the 32 bit versions of fc even.. (i use them, and i use a similar config to yours)
<kaiden> fc? fedora core?
<kaiden> sorry, reacquainting myself with the lingo ;p
<dhaval> kaiden: yeah
<dhaval> kaiden: np :)
<ott0> what do the deb and deb-src commands in front of the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list mean? you can'
<foutrelis> Can someone tell me how I could install Gnome 2.18 on Edgy?
<ott0> t run them in the console
<Factory> [BTF] Chm0d, If you want to hang out for a sec, I'm asking a friend of mine.
<[BTF] Chm0d> ill be here
<Crazytom> i just saw a bestbuy commercial "must be virus free" and then they show her a computer with vista on it........
<dhaval> ok, this is really weird.. i download an entire package, and at 99% it hangs!
<kaiden> vista's the biggest pile of crap to ever come out of ms :(
<BigLebowski> kaiden: That would be ME
<TheVault> Crazytom: Iv used this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 but I used the file wl_apsta.o
<kaiden> ok second biggest pile of crap
<kaiden> :P
<kaiden> millennium was pretty bad hehe
<dhaval> kaiden: i like your opinions :)
<TheVault> Crazytom: Not sure if thats the file I'm supposed to be using, just followed that tutorial
<BigLebowski> Vista has some good ideas in it, other than that, i won't touch it. Take your TPM, Protection this and that, wga and stick it.
<livingdaylight> Hi
<kaiden> vista started off in the right direction then ms realized how big an undertaking an entire os rewrite was
<shane634> good ideas yes... no worky though
<Cyrus25801> jpjacobs: so i must install putty+Xming and then i can use xp to loginto ubuntu (will it work the othe way round)
<livingdaylight> Q: Can somone help me with my Samba?
<kaiden> so they screwed it all up building off of old source
<BigLebowski> The moment controll of my computer goes out of my hands and into mr billy gates or steve jobs hands, then they can piss off.
<ott0> i have to admit I want a tablet pc
<ott0> i think ms windows is the only one really capable to doing it at this point
<BigLebowski> kaiden: 7 years and $9B later, they still made a hash of it.
<kaiden> yup
<kaiden> I will stand by xp though..
<dhaval> kaiden: i won't
<BigLebowski> I have to, i don't have a choice.
<kaiden> well when you aren't given a choice of what to run
<kaiden> it's not all that bad
<shane634> kaiden, stand by for updates
<BigLebowski> College stuff, ie, office, macromedia studio and visual studio
<kaiden> btw, how does cedega run on 64 bit installs?
<TheVault> Crazytom: Did you read what I said?
<kaiden> should i stick to the 32 bit distro releases if i want to use cedega to play warcraft etc?
<Crazytom> TheVault, yes
<shane634> kaiden, yes
<BigLebowski> but heh, lets face it, linux isn't perfect either, getting there though :-)
<dhaval> kaiden: since i use my box for development, i am a one distro man :)
<livingdaylight> Can someone help me with Samba?
<TheVault> Crazytom: Well, I was using that wl_apsta.o file, not sure if thats what I was supposed to use though.
<shane634> BigLebowski, true
<Crazytom> TheVault, how close are you to being finished installing
<kaiden> ok then ;) guess i shouldn't be downloading sabayon 64bit huh? :p
<BigLebowski> Linux needs to take a step in the OpenBSD direction, decent code audits.
<ady33> My ubuntu bible talks about a disk manager to format an extra Hard drive. However I can not find this in my applications or as an option to download with my packet manager. Any ideas anyone??
<TheVault> Crazytom: 64%
<BigLebowski> Feature freeze and audit.
<seshomaru1234> do you guys know if windows can view a gedit text file?
<TheVault> Crazytom: it usually starts jumping really quick, so maybe around 5 mins or so
<Fear_cult> anyone know how to get rid of bootsplash?
<kaiden> dhaval, so you highly suggest fc 6 for my specific setup?
<Rooy> Fear_cult: you mean the loading bar when it boots?
<BigLebowski> fear_cult, remove the splash param from /boot/grub/menu.list
<wondr> i'm trying ubuntu for the first time. it's going to run on a celeron poweredge server running apache 2.0, modpython and postgres. i'm downloading the LTS server image right now. is that generally recommended for servers rather than the shorter term support image?
<dhaval> kaiden: i do not highly suggest :). just suggest. the 32 bit version
<BigLebowski> Or remove usplash from the init scripts
<BigLebowski> or both
<Crazytom> I don't understand what you want to do if you haven't installed yet
<dhaval> kaiden: i know that works for sure
<kaiden> dhaval, lol ;)
<TheVault> Crazytom: I was also hearing that you need to apply all the system updates and things in order for most of all the tutorials you use to work correctly
<Crazytom> I believe broadcom devices are supported in ubuntu without ndiswrapper
<TheVault> Crazytom: well my wifi light is on running the LIVE CD
<shane634> Crazytom, most are yes
<kaiden> ok then, well i'm off to attempt this kernel fix then i guess i'll try to compile a new kernel
<dhaval> ok, if someone can help me here. after completing the apt-get install downloads, is it normal for it to remain stuck at 99% [Working]  ?
<BigLebowski> I'm not looking forward to getting a new laptop.
<dhaval> kaiden: best of luck!
<TheVault> Crazytom: but when ubuntu is installed, my wifi light is off
<BigLebowski> Anyone know how well linux runs on macbooks?
<AaronCampbell> I'm looking to move my desktop to kubuntu.  Last time I tried (6-8 month ago), I had problems getting my main monitor to display at the right resolution (1680x1050), and I couldn't get my second monitor to be anything but a clone of the first.  I've been told this was because I have an ATI video card.  What kind of card can I buy that will work on ubuntu, support 2 monitors, and that kind of resolution?
<Crazytom> TheVault, what does iwconfig give you?
<TheVault> Crazytom: one moment
<Grey_Loki> Does anyone here use Superkaramba? I'm having difficulty installing it
<BigLebowski> My old T23 with interated wireless runs fine out of the box.
<BigLebowski> I'll miss that
<kaiden> anyone have a howto on kernel compilation for non network capable machines at the moment?
<Factory> AaronCampbell, Rule of thumb: Never get ati ever.
<Grey_Loki> AaronCampbell, an nVidia card would do you, one of the middle-range GeForce series.
<kaiden> the one on howtoforge i was linked earlier depends on apt-get
<Factory> AaronCampbell, Ever.
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL ati
<BigLebowski> kaiden, either way you'll need to download the kernel and headers
<Crazytom> TheVault, everyone will yell probably yell at you if you flood
<kaiden> BigLebowski, yup, have them already, i just didn't see page 2 on this howto
<kaiden> ;p
<TheVault> Crazytom: I'm not making that mistake again
<kaiden> got it now
<kaiden> well thanks everyone nice talking
<shane634> AaronCampbell, geforce 5200 here dual no probs
<TheVault> eth1
<AaronCampbell> Ok, I thought nvidia and ati were in the same boat when it came to linux...proprietary, closed drivers
<TheVault> shows that I have a 802.b/6
<dhaval> BigLebowski: ok, if someone can help me here. after completing the apt-get install downloads, is it normal for it to remain stuck at 99% [Working]  ?
<TheVault> b/g
<Vandal9> i am having a audio problem with my computer.. nd i just need to know if ubuntu 6.10 uses the same gnome kernal as ubuntu fiesty? does anyone know both version numbers off hand?
<Factory> AaronCampbell, ATI runs terrible on linux.
<shane634> AaronCampbell, nvidia is rowing the boat
<Factory> AaronCampbell, Always been that way
<TheVault> Broadcom 4311
<dhaval> BigLebowski: just to attract attention :)
<crdlb> Vandal9, 2.16 and 2.18
<Vandal9> thank you very much
<BigLebowski> I beldhaval: I've nerver had that.
<enyc> dhaval: sounds ike ity trying to connect to another server.....
<BigLebowski> dhaval*
<TheVault> Crazytom: Its showing that I have a broadcom 4311 and 802.11b/g
<dhaval> jrib: i did a apt-get install ubuntu-destop and it is stuck at 99% now
<enyc> dhaval: does it give an error eventually?
<BigLebowski> We should bug the shit out of ATI
<Crazytom> TheVault, you see the other window?
<dhaval> BigLebowski: enyc any ideas how do debug it
<enyc> dhaval: does it give an error eventually?
<dhaval> enyc: its been like that for the last 15 mins
<TheVault> Crazytom: other window?
<BigLebowski> Get a few thousand people together, and call every 10 mins about linux support.
<shane634> TheVault, the 4311 is well documented on the forums
<enyc> dhaval: ctrl-c it ...
<TheVault> shane634: Can ya show me please
<dhaval> enyc: and restart it?
<enyc> dhaval: "clear" screen
<shane634> TheVault, sure let me do a search
<enyc> dhaval: restart "sudo apt-get update" and then paste onle  pastebin ;-)
<TheVault> Crazytom: If ya want, i'll pastebin what I have of what its showing in the terminal
<BigLebowski> Anyone up for annoying ATI?
<Soul_Trader> hello, could anybody help me, after upgrade (dapper -> edgy)  system says that there are a packidge which has dependies which could not made.  If i try to delete package, system says that this packge should be reinstall before delete, but reinstall didn't help. Package name is courier-authdaemon. Sorry for my english, it is not my native language :)
<Crazytom> TheVault, are you using xchat?
<foutrelis> Can someone tell me how I could install Gnome 2.18 on Edgy? :)
<TheVault> Crazytom: no, using Gaim
<livingdaylight> Are there any samba gurus here?
<Crazytom> damn
<Crazytom> sry
<TheVault> Crazytom: I see your messages in the PM, are you reading mine?
<BigLebowski> Soul_trader: install the dependency, failing that purge the initial package with dpkg, install the dependancy then reinstall
<shane634> TheVault, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=16394869
<nevermind> does anyone handle different encodings here?
<Crazytom> TheVault, i'm not getting them
<berent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheVault> thanks shane634
<Vandal9> oh is thier a command to replace my current xorg.conf file  with the backup one? that that could potential save me alot of time
<BigLebowski> foutrelis: compile from source, or see if there is a binary release, i dont think its in the repos yet
<Soul_Trader> dependies depend for first package )))
<TheVault> Crazytom: Thought so, had a similar problem like this awhile back
<shane634> TheVault, check that for help should get ya done
<nevermind> !encoding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhaval> enyc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10763/
<BigLebowski> Valdal19, sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.backup
<nevermind> !charset
<enyc> dhaval: looking....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nevermind> oO
<Crazytom> TheVault, if you can pastebin me the output of ifconfig iwconfig and iwlist eth1 scan
<BigLebowski> Oh, replace orig with backup? other way round.
<crdlb> nevermind, what exactly are you trying to find out?
<Soul_Trader> How can I just remove this pack?
<Vandal9> thanks alot BigLebowski
<TheVault> Crazytom: alright, one momemnt. Also installation is almost done, 95%
<dhaval> enyc: ok
<Crazytom> do you normally need ndiswrapper with a broadcom 4311?
<Vandal9> replace back up with original.. i might said it wrong but thats what i want to do
<nevermind> crdlb: i'm on this IRC channel where they complain that i'm using UTF-8 and the # uses iso
<shane634> Crazytom, it depends
<Vandal9> ahh
<Vandal9> replace original with backup is what i watn to do
<Vandal9> haha
<Crazytom> shane634, on?
<dhaval> enyc: i don't need backports i guess
<enyc> dhaval: hrrm i cant see anything wrong with http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz myself
<nevermind> crdlb: but i've changed my encoding and it's still the same
<shane634> Crazytom, other hardware and setup
<Smotang> Hi, I have a problem reading off a DVD drive I keep coming up against an I/O error is there any way to download the data from the DVD? I know that it is possible in XP using a program called dataroller or somesuch, do we have a program in linux that is equal to that? can someone send me a msg with the answer, will be greatly appreciated!
<foutrelis> BigLebowski: I was hoping to avoid building Gnome from source but if this is the only way I 'll do it! :P
<Seveas> nevermind, tell them to join us in the 21st century :)
<enyc> dhaval: and you have beryl-projocts' ubuntu repository whith doesnt verify ubuntu pgp signing which makes sense
<crdlb> nevermind, what irc client are you using?
<dhaval> enyc: i have commented them all out now
<nevermind> Seveas: wish i could, i'm not their leader :P
<nevermind> crdlb: xChat
<dhaval> enyc: and i ran update again.. that seems to have worked
<dhaval> enyc: but on runningth einstall again, wait i will paste in in a pastebin
<nevermind> crdlb: i understand it uses iconv, but i've been trying to convert from utf-8 to iso without success
<enyc> dhaval: there could be a problem with that mirrorsite at present
<Vandal9> sorry i have to ask this question again.. so i don't get  confused. i'm tired from messing with this all night.. basically i want to replace xorg.conf with xorg backup config backup
<TheVault> Crazytom: My pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10765/
<nevermind> crdlb: and i don't want to change my whole system encoding just for a single #
<beerockxs> how do i disable the shift-backspace hotkey for restarting X?
<BigLebowski> Valdal19: What is your xorg backup called?
<enyc> Vandal9: well stop gdm, restore the backup, start gdm
<BigLebowski> Vandal, where is it?
<xtknight> beerockxs, do you mean ctrl shift backspace?  or is shift backspace doing it for you?
<Vandal9> its the one in X11
<Vandal9> etc/X11/
<beerockxs> xtknight: shift backspace is doing it, too
<enyc> Vandal9: yes...
<mintol> hi guys
<xtknight> beerockxs, that's odd.  do you have compiz or beryl?
<enyc> Vandal9: you using normal "gnome" ubuntu (not kubuntu) ?
<Lattyware> Is there any way to force Synaptic to install as files are downloaded, rather than downloading then installing?
<TheVault> Crazytom: did you get my pastebin?
<beerockxs> xtknight: yes, beryl
<Crazytom> TheVault, yse
<BigLebowski> Well, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorgbackupfilename /etc/X11/xorg.conf then just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TheVault> Crazytom: Alrighty
<dhaval> enyc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10766/
<BigLebowski> And your backup should be restored and X/GDM restarted
<Crazytom> TheVault, done installing yet?
<TheVault> Crazytom: Installation is done
<Lattyware> As in, If I have 3 packages, and It finishes package 1, can it install package 1 while downloading package 2 and 3?
<xtknight> beerockxs, i think it's a bug in XGL or AIGLX (these host Beryl).  you may be able to find help quicker in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<Crazytom> TheVault, are you going to reboot?
<dhaval> enyc: and its still stuck there :(
<TheVault> Crazytom: yeah, brb
<beerockxs> xtknight: ok, thanks
<crdlb> nevermind, who's complaining? my xchat is set to utf-8 too
<enyc> BigLebowski: sure... Vandal9 also needs to know how to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  if there is a prblem
<Vandal9> thanks again BigLebowskim, and enyc
<ott0> how does sudo get room privs for ordinary users?
<Vandal9> i am using regular ubuntu gnome
<nevermind> crdlb: it's a LUG channel
<mintol> hey, i'm running ubuntu 6.10 with GNOME, and I was thinking of installing KDE alongside it.. however, since my hdd space is limited, does anyone perhaps know how much MB the KDE install would approximately take?
<enyc> dhaval: hrrm bad mirror I suspect
<nevermind> crdlb: they use ISO-8859-1
<xtknight> ott0, well a list of users is in /etc/sudoers (or the admin group)
<enyc> dhaval: try changing all the "in." for a different mirror site
<shane634> mintol, kde is big
<enyc> dhaval: i.e. "de.archive.ubuntu.com" or something else
<dhaval> enyc: hmm. ok, i will do that.
<nevermind> crdlb: but when i set my xChat to that, the conversion has no effect
<Vandal9> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  what do i have to do enyc?
<mintol> shane634, yea that's what i'm worried about :] 
<mintol> but how big is 'big'?
<razzorz> Morning all
<BigLebowski> enyc: if his backup was previously working, he shouldn't have to reconfigure
<Vandal9> i don't think my problem is that.. i have a logitech mouse.. and i tried to get my foward back buttons to work but xorg crashed
<crdlb> nevermind, you can set it on a per-server basis in the properties window of the network list
<crdlb> nevermind, is that what you're doing?
<shane634> mintol, it installs a lot of stuff if you are low on disk space don't do it
<Popoi> mintol: but you can install just kde-core, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<dhaval> enyc: nope.. its still stuck there
<razzorz> running a ati capture card.... whats the best tvtuner program thats out there?
<nevermind> crdlb: right, but it doesn't 'translate'
<Vandal9> i stil lhaven't gotten my forward and back button to work on my logitech mouse i followed the instructions given on the website
<dhaval> enyc: where does it download everything to?
<Faithful> I'm having a real hard time trying to get X running with an ATI 9300 card
<TheVault> Alright, rebooted and using my fresh install
<mintol> Popoi, sure but how much hdd space would that take approximately, you reckon?
<shane634> Faithful, what kinda problems?
<BigLebowski> Faithful: call and bitch at ati, then look at the wiki
<crdlb> nevermind, you sure you set the encoding for the right irc network?
<TheVault> Crazytom: My wifi light is on
<Popoi> mintol: when you try to install it, APT will tell you how much space will need
<TheVault> Crazytom: which the last time I don't remember it ever being on
<crdlb> nevermind, which lug is it?
<enyc> dhaval: /var/cache/apt
<nevermind> crdlb: yes, the thing is that if you try the same in a terminal, iconv doesn't translate either (ie: echo "" (alt+160) | iconv -t iso-8859-1)
<Faithful> shane634: BigLebowski the same usual stuff ... black screen (lockup I guess)
<Faithful> BigLebowski: which wiki?
<Crazytom> TheVault, is xchat installed
<nevermind> crdlb: not listed, they say it's secret :P
<TheVault> xchat?
<BigLebowski> Faithful: the ubuntu wiki
<enyc> dhaval: /var/cache/apt/archives/  actually...  "sudo apt-get clean" clears the cache
<shane634> Faithful, have you tried envy?
<TheVault> No I don't believe so, want me to install it?
<Crazytom> apps internet xchat
<Faithful> envy?... what people with nVidia cards?
<Crazytom> TheVault, it should be installed
<TheVault> crazytom: nope, only gaim
<shane634> Faithful, it works for ati as well
<dhaval> enyc: i will install it manually and hope it works :)
<TheVault> crazytom: got msn, yahoo?
<enyc> dhaval: install what?
<Crazytom> TheVault, it works better than gain
<Faithful> shane634: I will give it a whirl
<mintol> Popoi, ah really? I kept trying to get it to tell me, but I couldn't find it.. i'll try that, thanks:)
<TheVault> Crazytom: alright, so I do sudo apt-get install xchat
<Factory> any reason why an install of xubuntu would hang on a compaq sr1000z ?
<shane634> TheVault, yahoo me at shane634
<Crazytom> TheVault, sounds good
<TheVault> shane634: Alright
<razzorz> anyone know of a good progy for my capture card to watch tv .??
<enyc> Factory: bad cdrom... bad cpu/ram/motherboard of some form?  does the machine pass "memory test"?  does the "test cd integrity" work?
<dhaval>  enyc: the downloaded packages
<grout> how can I install a printer on my lamp server?
<Factory> enyc to tell the truth I didn't even think to try it.
<Factory> enyc, Probably would be the disk
<enyc> Factory: check memtest
<Factory> enyc since other distros work fine
<enyc> Factory: its worth running memtest for some hours.... and seeing that it doesnt give errors or crash... to know the machine is okay
<enyc> Factory: and then check cd integrity....
<Factory> alrighty roo
<Crazytom> TheVault, did it work?
<ctothej> are command line options different for p7zip versus the windows version of 7z?
<TheVault> crazytom: hold on, yahoo being a jerk right now
<grout> I have a lamp server with a usb printer, how can I install the printer on the command line?
<enyc> ctothej: not sure... see manpage
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm trying to build wine, and it says I don't have the opengl development headers, how can I fix this?
<crdlb> Lattyware, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<shane634> TheVault, i have msn as well shane47143
<Winball> sudo aptitude remove whine
<Lattyware> crdlb: Thanks.
<mintol> hm here's another, perhaps stupid, question.. if in the status bar of the package manager it says '447MB will be used', does that imply the download size, or the (unpacked) install size?
<apokryphos> unpacked
<gepatino> mintol: afaik, the install size
<Keyseir> Anybody here personally installed WoW on edgy using Wine and can endorse a howto?
<gepatino> the downloads are cleaned eventually
<mintol> so a full KDE install alongside my GNOME would take only 447MB? ;o
<novacaine> hi all. I'm trying to install openchrome driver..but when i run ./autogen.sh i get this error configure.ac: 30: required file `./[config.h] .in' not found
<mintol> that's not a lot
<Lattyware> Keyseir: Just check the AppDB at WineHQ
<apokryphos> mintol: they share quite a few things, of course. Ubuntu base system, OO.o, etc
<novacaine> is it a problem with the automake version?
<Crazytom> TheVault, msn?
<mintol> apokryphos, i'm just pleasantly surprised.. i was expecting somewhere along the lines of 243TB
<TheVault> crazytom: Shane is helping right now, hang on
<TheVault> crazytom: my msn is kylewitt@gmail.com
<Keyseir> lattyware: swt
<Blissex> TheVault: you just begged for a lot more spam :-)
<BigLebowski> Blissex: Why would he get spam from a linux chan?
<apokryphos> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<BigLebowski> ah
<apokryphos> and several other places
<BigLebowski> Aha, didn't realised it was logged.
<BigLebowski> Grr, MAC OS X is a pile of crap
<Blissex> BigLebowski: almost everything you say online is going to exists for decades...
<Blissex> BigLebowski: Mac OSX is a nice UNIX variant... not too bad overall.
<BigLebowski> Blissex: Good :-)
<Keyseir> lattyware: I'm not seeing any information on how to install WoW through the appdb entry on it
<BigLebowski> Blissex: i was talking about 'cocoa' and ObJC specifically.
<Blissex> BigLebowski: not too different from GNU/Linux overall. Which must be good indeed :-).
<BigLebowski> And apples dev docs, they're shit.
<Keyseir> Anybody here personally installed WoW on edgy using Wine and can endorse a howto?
<Blissex> BigLebowski: ahhhh, yes some of the Apple middleware could be better documented and less of a hack. But then we have GNOME too :-)
<BigLebowski> Blissex: It's totally different from GNU/Linux, the only similarities are GNU userland.
<Blissex> BigLebowski: it is really rather similar, the only difference is the desktop environment...
<deep_> Anyoe knows what the first zero in fstab "umask" means?
<BigLebowski> Blissex: and the kernel, the way devices are handled, etc.
<dun> g
<Blissex> deep_: octal...
<BigLebowski> It's more NeXT than linux, imo
<Blissex> BigLebowski: ah sure, but NeXT was based on a UNIX clone itself.
<deep_> Blissex, yeah, but there is 4... and afaik, 3 of them is owner, group and guest.
<Factory> Hey, enyc , in the case that it IS my cd integrity that's causing the problem, what would a good iso burner be? so that I can burn it at a lower speed? the one built into gnome runns at the highest possible speed
<Blissex> deep_: the leading 0 usually is to indicate the number really is octal, like in C.
<Blissex> Factory: the one built into GNOME almost certainly just uses 'cdrecord' as the burning program, and then you can set speed.
<deep_> Blissex, aaah. Okay (:
<BigLebowski> Blissex: Ya got me there, still the kernel is pretty different
<Factory> thanks Blissex =)
<Thinkpad_Guru> question guys, what would make samba copy only half of my files during a networked transfer?  It doesn't stop on the same folder or file when tried repeatedly. Any ideas?
<Blissex> deep_: to set 'umask' properly you need to understand the 16-bit field for permissions in an i-node.
<Blissex> Thinkpad_Guru: our claivoyant advisors are all busy on other lines :-)
<deep_> Blissex,  i understand the chmod command? :D haha
<Blissex> Thinkpad_Guru: please have a look at the Samba logs for information on possible errors.
<deep_> Blissex, and from what i've seen, it's just 7 - the int @ fstab (:
<Thinkpad_Guru> where do those logs live at?
<JohnPhys> Thinkpad_Guru: most likely in /var/log/something samba
<Thinkpad_Guru> JohnPhys, Blissex, thanks..
<Factory> so Blissex , not to be a pest, but using the option speed=4 would do the trick?
<JohnPhys> Thinkpad_Guru: it's /var/log/samba
<Thinkpad_Guru> JohnPhys thanx
<edub> good mornign folks
<Blissex> Factory: perhaps. Lower speeds for CD burning often give better quality than higher speeds (this does not hold for DVD burning, where lower speeds can give worse quality).
<Blissex> Factory: anyhow going lower than 8x or 12x usually is not necessary.
<Factory> Blissex, this I've heard. was just curious if I needed to do speed=8x or if speed=8 woudl work
<Tominator> hi! my prism 2.5 card doesn't work any more after I installed the newer kernel from the repos (2.6.17-11-generic)
<bulmer> got a working freenx installation ? can you give some pointers on how this thing is done right? confusing as heck to get it working not really understanding which key and user do which
<Thinkpad_Guru> Thats outstanding, my samba logs are blank
<Tominator> does anybody know why? and how can i solve my problem?
<shane634> Tominator, which card exactly?
<crdlb> Thinkpad_Guru, /var/log/samba/log.smbd  is blank?
<woyrz> I have a Dell Intel dual core 2 and none of the installation work. Any ideas
<Thinkpad_Guru> crdlb yes
<Tominator> oh i don't know... one moment please...
<bulmer> Tominator you have your old kernel around? boot off of the old and look in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  see if there are differences?
<ctothej> my system monitor keeps saying that some application are taking up 17179869180.0GiB !! why is it doing this?
<ctothej> of memory that is
<unh0ly> Greetings. :o)
<Thinkpad_Guru> crdlb It's just the header copyright, and thats it.
<thornomad> Hello everyone. I have  quick bash question.  I am trying to paths to certain file locations and save them into a bash array.  I am using: find -type f -name *.doc | cut -c2- .... this lists all my files with paths, but how do I get each entry into an array ? anyone know ? thanks!
<bulmer> ctothej: it has a pid?
<ctothej> bulmer: yes
<edub> what the fuck???? thats un shit load of mem lol
<mbac> my laptop hard disk spins up and down all the time while i'm using ubuntu
<crdlb> Thinkpad_Guru, that's not what I thought you mean by blank
<mbac> but it doesn't do that with windows
<Tominator> shane634: Its a netgear ma311
<mbac> what gives?
<crdlb> meant*
<shane634> Tominator,  hang on a sec
<xst> How do I get inkscape 0.45 for ubuntu?
<LjL> !language | edub
<ubotu> edub: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crdlb> mbac, if you have enough ram, try lowering the kernel's swappiness
<ctothej> bulmer: usually it is fine, but sometimes, it give an insanely large number to some (only some) applications.
<Keyseir> Anybody here personally installed WoW on edgy using Wine and can endorse a howto?
<woyrz> I have a Dell Intel dual core 2 and none of the installation work that i found on the web site work. Any ideas
<gepatino> thornomad: have you tried 'while read VAR' or something like that?
<shane634> Tominator, look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=16396676
<mbac> crdlb, i don't think it's swapping
<Thinkpad_Guru> crdlb It's blank as in no error info, no it doesn't
<Tominator> shane634: oh :) thank you ;)
<rp_> xst : it's in synaptic
<unh0ly> Maybe someone can help me. I am an on Ubuntu Edgy, running a ATI Radeon x800 with the xorg-drivers from X11 7.2 and when I change to tt1 to tt6 just fails. All I see are tiny blocks of the ubuntu-bootscreen.
<shane634> Tominator,  no problem
<Blissex> woyrz: we are sorry, but our telepathic advisors are still all busy :-)
<xst> synaptic?
<crdlb> mbac, by default ubuntu really likes to use the swap even when you have unused ram
<thornomad> gepatino: hmm, i did play with the read command, but couldn't find a good explanation of how it works. if you think that is it, let me play with it some more
<kenthomson> HELP; Can't play VCDs. I have installed all the codecs at the restrictedFormats page. I have gxine, mplayer, vlc, totem. All fail to play a VCD. When i browse through nautilus to a VCD->Mpegav->Avesaq1.dat, and when i right click that .dat file it suddenly changes icon to become a icon of text-file. When i right-click to see open-with, it displays all text-editors on my system to open that file (ubuntu thinks its text). I can't copy-paste the file to
<kenthomson>  my HDD, it tells me that it can't read from source. This happens with ALL the VCDs. I than have to reboot into windows, copy the .dat file to HDD, and than boot back into ubuntu and play it with any of the players-than it works like a charm. Is there someway i can prevent rebooting into windows just to copy the VCD file to my HDD to play it? (thats the only thing that i use windows for nowadays). Please help, this is a seriously annoying problem!!!
<cwill1> I've got a short script I need to run when one particular window gains or looses focus;  is there any easy way to do that in metacity?
<cwill1> (edgy or feisty)
<rp_> xst : yes the one automated installer for linux, system - synaptic then seach for it
<woyrz> I have a Dell Intel dual core 2 and none of the installation work that i found on the web site work. The cd launch the kernel but it froze there
<Blissex> kenthomson: well, some VCDs are in an odd format, and the Linux CD drivers does not support all VCD formats unfortunately.
<kenthomson> Blissex, i am talking about absolutely ALL VCDs
<Blissex> kenthomson: however I have seen in the past some patches that help with that. So have a search.
<mbac> crdlb, top says swap usage is at zero
<bulmer> got a working freenx installation ? can you give some pointers on how this thing is done right? confusing as heck to get it working not really understanding which key and user do which
<Blissex> cwill1: use a scriptable window manager :-)
<cwill1> Blissex: that's about the most useless response you could've given, thanks :p
<gepatino> thornomad: try redirecting your commands through a pipe to 'while read files'
<mbac> my guess is windows is keeping the hard disk powered on for a long time, whereas linux is powering it down frequently
<Blissex> cwill1: sometimes resizing your ambitions is useful advice...
<gepatino> thornomad: then inside the while you'll have a different file inside $file for each cycle
<Blissex> cwill1: there are several nice scriptable window managers.
<unh0ly> No ideas? :)
<ep2011> Hi all :)
<cwill1> Blissex: I just recall running across an app that did that for metacity, and was hoping somebody would remember the name
<ofer0> what's the default password for root/ssh ?
<Blissex> unh0ly: in general repeat questions *in full* and spaced at least 5 mins apart.
<Blissex> ofer0: none, you cannot do it.
<gepatino> thornomad:  find -type f -name *.doc | cut -c2- | while read file
<cwill1> ofer0: there is none
<gepatino> thornomad: do
<kenthomson> !damn
<LjL> !root > ofer0    (ofer0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gepatino> thornomad: echo $file
<kenthomson> exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> quit
<gepatino> thornomad: done
<cwill1> ofer0: you can set a password, but its strongly discouraged
<unh0ly> Blissex: Are you serious?
<ofer0> cwill1, okay. thank you.
<unh0ly> I don't want to be rude by constantly repeating my question.
<ctothej> I had a program launch firefox and it launched it without my plugins. How/why did it do this?
<mbac> hmm, after about a minute of inactivity hdparm -C /dev/hda says the drive is on standby
<Blissex> unh0ly: yes... Questions scroll, people join, so you cannot assume that people can easily remember your question.
<thornomad> gepatino: thanks. let me get that in the script and see if it is working.
<mbac> instead of active/idle
<unh0ly> Okay, fine. Thank you.
<Blissex> unh0ly: also leave at least 5 mins between repetitions, ideally 10.
<unh0ly> I will do that.
<Blissex> unh0ly: some people take a bit to think about questions, do Google searches, etc.
<Blissex> unh0ly: it may take 20-30 minutes to get a comment.
<shane634> Blissex, or check the forums
<woyrz> I have a Dell Intel dual core 2 and none of the installation work that i found on the web site work. The cd launch the kernel but it froze and it froze on a black screen
<Blissex> mbac: is that wrong?
<unh0ly> Sure. It's not like I didn't try that, but maybe I'm just searching with the wrong keywords.
<Blissex> woyrz: that's very odd.
<mbac> blissex, yeah, because going from standby -> active/idle takes about 4 seconds
<unh0ly> woyrz: What about the safe mode?
<woyrz> i know i cnat find anything on the web
<Blissex> unh0ly: I mean to answer a question people may want to take 5-10mins doing Google searches themselves.
<drake_> Hey guys
<woyrz> i was able to run it on my portable but not on this one
<Blissex> mbac: well, 4 s is pretty obvious for resuming, the disk has to spinup again.
<unh0ly> Blissex: Yes. I just wanted to point out, that I'm not too much a couchpotatoe to search by myself. :o)
<shane634> unh0ly, what is your problem?
<mbac> blissex, yes, therefore it's an obnoxious default
<Blissex> mbac: the 1min is just the idle timeout. You can change it.
<unh0ly> Maybe someone can help me. I am an on Ubuntu Edgy, running a ATI Radeon x800 with the xorg-drivers from X11 7.2 and when I change to tt1 to tt6 just fails. All I see are tiny blocks of the ubuntu-bootscreen.
<FluxAR> Hello folks! I need some help. I need to use my notebook in a place where there is no Internet connection and I need to install many packages like mesa libraries (gl, glu, glut) but I don't know how to achieve this with official Ubuntu 6.10 only CD
<unh0ly> </repeat> :)
<mbac> blissex, i can't find where it's set, it's not in /etc/hdparm.conf, for example
<FluxAR> Hello folks! I need some help. I need to use my notebook in a place where there is no Internet connection and I need to install many packages like mesa libraries (gl, glu, glut) but I don't know how to achieve this with official Ubuntu 6.10 only CD... could somebody help me? What might I put in sources.list?
<Blissex> mbac: 'man hdparm' the '-S' setting.
<shane634> unh0ly, sorry can't help with that
* Pablo dies
<cwill1> FluxAR: apt-cdrom add or something like that
<unh0ly> FluxAR: You can activate your CD as a repository with synaptic.
<Blissex> unh0ly: there are often very many bugs in graphics status save/restore. Usually they get eventually fixed.
<LjL> not the desktop CD though, i'm afraid, only the alternate CD...
<mbac> blissex, just wondering if ubuntu was setting it on init
<Blissex> unh0ly: however, if you are running *any* sort of framebuffer kernel driver disable it, and that usually helps.
<cwill1> LjL: you could search the cd for the deb files you need, don't know if that's the best way though
<FluxAR> cwill1, yes.. I did that ... but how can I add more repositories than "main restricted"  from Cd rom?
<LjL> cwill1: but the desktop CD doesn't *contain* .debs
<unh0ly> Blissex: Any idea on how to find out if I am running a fb-module?
<Blissex> mbac: probably somewhere, but 1min seems a bit short for a default, unless your machine is a laptop and you have asked for high powersaving mode.
<cwill1> FluxAR: I'm pretty sure the cd doesn't include any universe or multiverse packages
<FluxAR> cwill1, because as long as I see, I can't find development packages, like mesa libraries inside...
<Blissex> unh0ly: well, if you see the little penguin icon at the beginning of boot, you got one.
<Blissex> unh0ly: else try 'lsmod | grep fb'
<drake_> Can you guys help me with my screen resolution?
<LjL> FluxAR: that's because they aren't there. you just need to fetch them from the network.
<unh0ly> No tux-icoiin there.
<edub> why are some poeple getting stuck at a dos prompt (A:)when trying to get there live cd running? the versions that are being tried are ubuntu 6.10, phlak 0.3 phlak little boy beta1, TPM server Security, GNome 2.17 Demo......
<Blissex> unh0ly: or 'ls -ld /dev/fb*'
<thornomad> gepatino: that works, I can print each line, but I think I am not adding it to the array correctly. I tried just doing(where $i is an incrementing variable in the do while loop): array[$i] =$file ... but that doesn't work
<Blissex> edub: the boot code is in a virtual A: floppy disk.
<FluxAR> LjL, but ... mmmmmmmmmm... I only need to write some little programs in C with gl.h, glu.h ... mmmm... only that
<Blissex> edub: it is ipart of ISO9660.
<woyrz> concerning my problem i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=355603 so FYI
<cwill1> FluxAR: but if they're not on the cd... :p
<edub> alright,so i esentialy need to donwload a boot file to 3.5 flopy for each individiual OS?
<unh0ly> Blissex: Thank you. The output is crw-r--r-- 1 root root 29, 0 2007-03-16 18:44 /dev/fb0.
<LjL> FluxAR: well, as "only" as it may sound, if those .h files aren't on the CD (and they aren't), you need to fetch the corresponding packages from the network, there's no other way
<edub> or one primary linux os based
<Blissex> edub: nooo.
<FluxAR> Ljl Ok ... there is no alternative CD with more repositories inside? so I could fetch the ISO and take it with my notebook when I have no Internet connection.
<Blissex> edub: each bootable ISO image has the image of a floppy on it, and to boot a CD the BIOS creates a virtual floppy drive with that image.
<Blissex> edub: if you get an A: prompt probably the BIOS is trying to boot the virtual floppy image and failing.
<LjL> FluxAR: you can get a DVD, that will have more package. but i think it's still only the packages in main and restricted
<edub> alright how do i find the virtual file?
<Blissex> unh0ly: looks like you have a framebuffer driver. There is an option to prevent it loading.
<LjL> FluxAR: anyway, you're running Ubuntu from the live CD - you don't have it installed - correct?
<FluxAR> LjL, ... do you know where is that DVD?
<Blissex> edub: it should be already on the CD
<FluxAR> LjL, no .. I have Ubuntu installed, not live
<edub> ok its happening with 3 seperate boxes
<unh0ly> Blissex: By excluding the module from booting, like I already did wit fglrx?
<LjL> FluxAR: uh?! then why can't you just fetch those packages while you *have* an internet connection available, and then just use them later? :o)
<FluxAR> LjL, the problem is that I will need to install more packages when I was without Internet connection, I'm sure it will happen
<fs-a> how can i erase a dvd+rw in k3b? i don't want to add to it.
<unh0ly> *loading
<eXcAliBuR> ok, so i used apt-get to get java JDK 5... now i need to find the path that it is installed in.... anyone know where it went?
<Blissex> unh0ly: yes.
<mbac> ahah from the -S option description: a value of 0 means disable timeouts, a value of 1-240 specifies timeouts in multiples of 5 seconds, 241 to 251 specify 1 to 11 multiples of 30 minutes, 252 = 21 minutes, 253 is vendor specific, 254 reserved, 255 as 21 minutes 15 secs
<edub> ok lets see here, i have a couple recently downloaded iso's
<Blissex> unh0ly: there is also an option to tell the driver to not activate itself if it gets loaded.
<edub> maybe i can find the file s before i burnem
<unh0ly> Blissex: Will I have performance-issues or something similar?
<Blissex> unh0ly: no.
<FluxAR> LjL, ... could be.. but.. dependencies and so on ... :( mmm... fetching only .deb's don't ensure me all the dependencies
<mbac> i have this really twisted idea -- why doesn't the software just ask you what you want it to be in plain english and then do the annoying calculations for you?
<unh0ly> Great. :o)
<dhaval> enyc: funny thing, rebooting seems to have started apt-get working
<drake_> Can someone help me with my screen resolution? My monitor says it needs to run at 1280x1024 but it's not an available option on the resolution menu.
<LjL> FluxAR: look, i'm not saying to "download" the .debs... i'm just saying to *install the packages*
<unh0ly> But what is the name of the module to exclude, Blissex?
<mbac> if cvs, which is as baroque as can be, can parse a date spec like -D 'a week ago', surely hdparm can at least learn to read '1 minute' and understand what i mean
<Blissex> unh0ly: depends on *which* framebuffer driver you are using.
<edub> ok well i gues i need to start screwing around with the md5 error check prog...
<unh0ly> Ah, okay.
<FluxAR> LjL, ye.. well .. suppose my notebook doesn't have NEVER an internet connection ... and the only way to add packages is by CD ROM
<Blissex> mbac: 'hdparm' is meant to live in the bare ''root'' filesystem, e.g. '/sbin', so it should be as small as possible.
<LjL> !apt-zip | FluxAR
<ubotu> fluxar: apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<thornomad> gepatino: seems like if I add items to the array inside of the "dowhile" loop they don't remain outside of the loop.  I am not sure why.  Hmm.  I don't know enough about this to make it work
<mbac> blissex, it's 52kB, it fails
<zafod77> Hey guys has anyone ever had sudo give die on them? I run things as sudo, it prompts for a password, the password is correct but if fails to run the command any thoughts?
<scotelaro> helo
<Crazytom> is capslock on?
<cwill1> zafod77: are you running a gui command via sudo?
<Blissex> zafod77: look at the 'secure' log.
<dhaval> zafod77: did you reboot?
<scotelaro> he
<frojnd> what's the command to test how many FPS my graphic card has??
<gepatino> thornomad: shure, the $file variable only lives in the while loop
<LjL> FluxAR: you sure realize that the full collection of official packages is, like, 40GB or somesuch?
<scotelaro> helo
<jyfc> hello
<scotelaro> friend
<ubunt2> someone here
<cwill1> zafod77: does "sudo ls" work?
<ubunt2> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<ubunt2> error: could not execute pmount
<zafod77> it's a command line command, and no I haven't rebooted it's in the middle of some rather lengthy processes and I would rather not
<scotelaro> kurumin
<ubunt2> i can't mount ntfs hdd
<ubunt2> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<ubunt2> error: could not execute pmount
<scotelaro> alguem fala portugues
<LjL> !pt | scotelaro
<ubotu> scotelaro: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<scotelaro> habla espanhol
<gepatino> thornomad: you could try using xargs, that switches a 'vertical' list to a 'horizontal' one , separated by spaces
<zafod77> no sudo ls does not work it's as if sudo just doesn't get the command
<LjL> !es | scotelaro
<ubotu> scotelaro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lupus_> jie
<FluxAR> LjL, ... that's true...
<ubunt2> tonyrusso man
<ubunt2> bruenig man
<thornomad> gepatino: oh, how do I make the $file variable a "text" string or something ?  I want to list all the files in the array, then be able to go through the loop. xargs ? i will look at that
<ubunt2> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<ubunt2> error: could not execute pmount
<ubunt2> 
<FluxAR> well .. mmmmmmmmmm... I'll need to find some way to install Mesa libraries in a non networked notebook
<scotelaro> ok
<LjL> !paste | ubunt2
<ubotu> ubunt2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cwill1> zafod77: does sudo -s give you a prompt?
<squall> hello
<scotelaro> by
<gepatino> thornomad: xargs could help
<zafod77> cwill1: just a normal command prompt comes up after -s
<ubunt2> Ljl man can you tell me what is happening i can't acces in error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<ubunt2> error: could not execute pmount
<cwill1> zafod77: not a root prompt?
<eilker> i cant see my webcam when i type lspci
<ubunt2> !paste | LjL
<LjL> ubunt2: don't use pmount. /dev/hdb1 is a partition of a fixed hard drive (or at least it looks like one). just use mount
<ubotu> LjL: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> !mount > ubunt2    (ubunt2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> ubunt2: ?
<zafod77> cwill1: nope and whoami still shows normal user
<ubunt2> LjL and do you thing that will work
<eilker> i cant see my webcam when i type lspci, should i see it ?
<LjL> ubunt2: it should. follow the link from Ubotu
<ubunt2> LjL ok moment
<cwill1> zafod77: weird
<zafod77> It's as if sudo doesn't see any options or commands afterward
<cwill1> zafod77: this is unlikely, but "  ls -l `which sudo`  " shows -rwsr-x-r-x root root, right?
<ubunt2> LjL what??? this link say that i need to format the hdd i don't want it.
<AlbertK> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<LjL> ubunt2: what are you talking about? the word "format" isn't mentioned *once* in the link.
<ubunt2> LJL i see that in the first link of the fstab
<ubunt2> it say format
<zafod77> cwill1: yes those are the permisions on /usr/bin/sudo
<LjL> ubunt2: you know what a "link" is, right? it's an URL. a web address.
<LjL> !mountwindows | ubunt2
<brent> (hopefully quick) question: i'm working on a dev project that needs to use roughly 1.5 gb of RAM.  I've got 2 gb.  For some reason, my cache is currently around 800mb.  Is there a way to check which apps are using the cache or is there a way to flush the cache???  Any help would be much appreciated!!
<ubotu> ubunt2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<LjL> that one above is a link.
<pchilds> I need some help please in setting up mt-daapd please. When I try to start mt-daapd I get an error stating it cannot find the directory where music is located.Maybe I am overlooking something
<ubunt2> LJL sudo fdisk -l
<ubunt2> LjL and this command ????
<LjL> ubunt2: that command lists all the partitions on a given drive (you need to specify the drive).
<eilker> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubunt2> LjL moment
<LjL> moment what
<Poul^Laptop> Could use a bit of help. After i used update manager, it updated and i rebooted. Then there was added one new line to sellect on boot screen. new kernel or what it is, not sure. Anyway, when useing that i get some x-server error and no grafic are loaded,
<cosmodad> LjL: he wants you to wait
<LjL> i'm not going anywhere
<zafod77> cwill1: oh well I was planning on bringing it down later this afternoon anyway to install a PCI card, maybe a reboot will help it.
<Lupin> is there an easy install guide/disc floating around for PS3 UBUNTU?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: did you compile your video driver yourself?
<mintol> ps3 ubuntu is planned for next release but not yet finished, from what I can remember
<Poul^Laptop> no cosmo
<sebrock> Is it still a big issue with sound not working after suspending?
<Lupin> mintol we talking about next heard or when 7 is final
<Poul^Laptop> i just used a script whihc installed the eyecandy and nvidia drivers
<mintol> Lupin, i'd say the latter
<thornomad> gepatino: I think what I might do is write the list of files to a file temporarily, and then, when I am in the loop performing each function on each file, will just run down the loop using: cat tmp | read while var ... thanks
<Lupin> ahh I havent been keeping up on 7 do you know the ETA?
<Helmi> is there a good alternative to gdesklets or a repo somewhere with further desktlets?
<mintol> not the easiest of tasks to make it work properly with the cell architecture, especially when it should not be the main priority
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: you might need to run that script again
<Poul^Laptop> hmm
<Lupin> mintol thats true but I think the PS3 could turn into a real good thing for Linux as a whole
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: when you make custom changes to your kernel (like compiling and adding drivers) not included in Ubuntu's kernels, they'll not be moved into an updated kernel
<mintol> Lupin, I see it the other way around, myself
<Poul^Laptop> gotta find it then. But anyway, what is it that change when it add a new line on the boot screen.
<mintol> linux could turn into a real good thing for the PS3
<Lupin> its a unified hardware platform which for the end user could make linux simplier
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: it installs a new kernel, probably due to security reasons
<Poul^Laptop> aha, so it is a update to the kernel
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: right
<wba> Lupin, the wikipedian?
<ubunt2> LjL Ignoring /dev/hdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<Lupin> wba?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: to your safety, the old one won't be deleted from your system
<wba> Lupin, ?
<wba> are u?
<Poul^Laptop> ye, have like 5 now to sellect on boot screen
<Poul^Laptop> gotta learn how to delete em
<Lupin> Are you asking if Im some big name editor from the Wiki?
<Lupin> if so then no
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: you may delete one of those older ones if you think you won't need them anymore
<wba> ah
<Poul^Laptop> Anyway, whats the command for running the xserver config thing
<ubunt2> LjL mount hdb1
<ubunt2> mount: can't find hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Lupin> and if a distro of linux ever takes full advantage of the PS3 or any 3rd Party OS then it could become the cheapest most powerful PC
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubunt2> LjL man this link are not working the now can't mount the partition
<mintol> Lupin, just a shame you don't have access to the gpu as of yet so it's only a good story on paper :P
<Poul^Laptop> ye thats the one cosmo
<Lupin> yeah these are all pretty big "ifs"
<LjL> ubunt2: may you kindly give me the *full* commands that you typed? you surely didn't just type "mount hdb1", especially not when it gave you the error " Ignoring /dev/hdb1 - already in /etc/fstab"
<Poul^Laptop> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia    cosmodad - thats the script i ran
<Lupin> wow 1046 people and no Ops. Somehow that just feels very "Linux" to me
<ubunt2> LjL man i can mount but i can't put files in that hdd
<Poul^Laptop> cosmo, can i copy that to file and save it and then run it with a command when i get in with the new kernel, so i dont have to write all that stuff
<superkirbyartist> !epsxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epsxe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !psx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: hold on, not faimilar with beryl
<Poul^Laptop> k
<Faithful> Ok... envy rocks!!!
<superkirbyartist> Anyone knows of an Ubuntu PSX emulator, please?
<ubunt2> is there some program that make i auto.
<thinh> can anyone help me with external monitor in docking station?
<LjL> ubunt2: perhaps you should have said that. you didn't even really ask a question.
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - i belive the script is installing the nvidia driver and beryl
<Blissex> superkirbyartist: they are illegal in most places, but there are a few floating around, find the sources and compile.
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: yeah seems to be
<LjL> ubunt2: anyway, by default only root can write to a FAT or NTFS drive. follow the instructions on the site carefully, and you'll be able to write files as a normal user. otherwise, just type "gksudo nautilus" in a shell, and you'll have a root-mode filebrowser
<ep2011> Is there any reason not to resize and create partitions with the ubuntu installer? Im reading a tutorial which says not to, but I was given the idea that you should use it?
<superkirbyartist> Blissex: I have a PS1 and CDs.  That's not illegal.
<Lupin> superkirbyartist http://www.epsxe.com/files/epsxe160lin.zip
<superkirbyartist> Lupin: Is that proprietary?
<ubunt2> LJL are you shure?
<Lupin> its source
<Crazytom> what's the package for wpa wireless security again?
<Lupin> i think idk
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, can i copy it to a file save it and run the file in some way, because i wont have grafic/firefox to find the script when i reboot with the new kernel
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone know how to (mount) browser nokia phones ?
<Blissex> superkirbyartist: but copyright law gives Sony absolute control over how their stuff is handled...
<superkirbyartist> Crazytom: Feisty will have better wireless.
<LjL> ubunt2: i'm not even sure the universe is not an illusion so no.
<Crazytom> ok?.....
<thinh> is there a way to probe to see what monitor is connecting to the computer or docking station?
<clearzen> In postgres how can I list the tables that have already been created?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: which method did you use, the 123-method?
<pharsalus> Anybody know details about the next release of Feisty?
<mbac> clearzen, \dt ?
<nexousNET> Hi, I have a png icon that I want to have as my start icon, How do I go about doing that?
<Lupin> oh my friend is having problems getting his Linksys WiFi working on UBUNTU is there a guide I could link him to?
<Crazytom> superkirbyartist, i'm trying to help someone right now i just can't remember the name of the package
<pharsalus> Release times etc.?
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad yes
<Thug-N-Me> anyone here able to help me mounting ... a nokia phone using the usb connection ? i would like to browser the phone contend
<clearzen>  mbac: thank you
<superkirbyartist> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thug-N-Me> !nokia
<ubunt2> LJL it say that the drive is read-only
<mbac> clearzen, that worked?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nokia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad the stuff in "2:"
<Thug-N-Me> !phone
<superkirbyartist> !my mom
<mbac> it's been awhile since i used postgres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<thinh> anyone have good documentation on xorg?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LjL> ubunt2: after you did what.
<CheshireViking> how can i reset the password on kde wallet? I installed Kopete (running under gnome) to give me webcam facilities for msn and mistakenly entered a password for kwallet - I want to delete the password so that Kopete will connect automatically
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: ok... yeah sure copy that stuff into a file, make it executable and next time make sure you execute it  with sudo
<nexousNET> How do i change my main menu icon?
<ep2011> Is there any reason not to resize and create partitions with the ubuntu installer? Im reading a tutorial which says not to, but I was given the idea that you should use it?
<Crazytom> superkirbyartist, funny
<cosmodad> ep2011: you should always backup data before doing resizing with any tool
<thinh> anyone good with xorg conf?
<ubunt2> LjL i didn't so nothing,for that i ask you how to mount ???
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, i am very new to linux, whats the command to run the file  / make it executable
<superkirbyartist> Thank you for your time.
<ep2011> cosmodad: Thats not what I'm asking, I'm  asking if theres any reason to use Gparted live cd to partition instead of the ubuntu installer?
<Menasim1> is it ubuntu or Ubuntu?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: do you have GUI right now?
<Poul^Laptop> ye
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad yes
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: so open a file in an editor, like "gedit ~/beryl-nvidia-installation"
<cosmodad> ep2011: not that I know of
<ep2011> Okay, Thank you
<spawn311> all I am having issues with the dhclient connecting thur my router
<ep2011> Once I finish defragging I'll install. :)
<LjL> ubunt2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6 explains how to add an entry to fstab, and how to make it so that all users have write access to it, and how to finally mount it. read it. do it. if it doesn't work, *then* ask.
<cosmodad> ep2011: let me rephrase this: not that *I* know of
<spawn311> when I connect directly to the asdl modem everything is fine
<bayziders> Is any one here familiar with vmware?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: copy and paste the stuff from 2. into the opened file
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, the file is made, now how to run it from command line
<bayziders> I need help installing it
<Menasim1> how can I update GNOME?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: ok once you saved and close it, open up a terminal and do "chmod u+x <filename>"
<erUSUL> !vmware > bayziders
<spawn311> I am using edgy -- makes no sense when the adsl modem gives me back an ip address via dhcp and the same thing is happening thur the router but no ip address comes back
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: next time you need to call it from console, do "sudo ./<filename>"
<nexousNET> How do i change my main menu icon?
<levmatta> #ubuntu
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad thx, gonna try then
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: sorry wrong one... this is right: sudo bash <filename>
<scane> hi. why can't i say "aptitude install mc" and then "mc" on 6.10?
<Poul^Laptop> aha
<LjL> !info mc edgy | scane
<ubotu> scane: mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<LjL> scane: probably because you don't have universe enabled
<spawn311> has anyone seen the dhclient do strange things like I describe above?
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, wronge one for running or make it executable
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: alternatively, you may put "#!/bin/bash" at the top of the script and just use "sudo ./<filename>"
<ryan_> Any tips for Flash 9?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: for running
<thinh> anyone see me typing or do i need to be a register user for someone to respond back too?
<LjL> !flash9 | ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubunt2> LJL it is in NTFS \
<ryan_> ty :)
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad ok, adding that stuff to it and rebooting to try. :) thx for help
<erUSUL> spawn311: afaik ppp (adsl modem) connections doesn't use dhcp
<scane> LjL, thank you. I will try and find out what the heck that means *grmpf*
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: np
<doriano71> ciao a tutti mi potreste aiutare, non capisco un passaggio nell'abilitare 3DAti
<erUSUL> thinh: we can read you
<LjL> !universe > scane    (scane, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thinh> okey thanks
<LjL> !it | doriano71
<ubotu> doriano71: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, last thing  "#!/bin/bash"  dont the # mean its outcomment?
<doriano71> ok
<scane> LjL, oh great thank you!
<thinh> need help with external monitor connected to a docking station
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: usually yes, but #! is special: it means "use the following binary to interpret this script"
<LjL> ubunt2: then you can't write to it. not by normal means, at any rate.
<LjL> !fuse | ubunt2
<ubotu> ubunt2: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, ok rebooting thx.
<thinh> anyone whenever you are free
<Varsendaggr> akkk     "music player"   rhythmbox    can't recognize mp3's   how do i get it to do this?
<spawn311> erUSUL: the adsl modem gets the settings from the co I guess and hands them off to the client -- which should be the same thing as the router is doing just an extra step
<LjL> !ntfs-3g | ubunt2, also
<ubotu> ubunt2, also: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<spawn311> erUSUL: the adsl modem gets the settings from the co I guess and hands them off to the client -- which should be the same thing as the router is doing just an extra step
<FrOzenBit> can i run ts with wine??
<LjL> ubunt2: i'd recommend against both, though. if you need to write to NTFS, just use Windows
<ubunt2> LjL and if this ntfs-3g delete some data
<FrOzenBit> can i run ts with wine??
<LjL> ubunt2: that is why i recommend against it.
<crdlb> FrOzenBit, ts?
<FrOzenBit> teamspeak
<erUSUL> spawn311: yes i know but in ppp connections is pppd the program getting the ip adresses no dhcp...
<nexousNET> I put my file as /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<LjL> FrOzenBit: winehq has a list of applications that run with wine.
<nomasteryoda> !mp3 | Varsendaggr
<nexousNET> but the main menu icon, didn't change.
<ubotu> Varsendaggr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubunt2> LjL ok and th UBUNTU 7 is will be enable to do it auto
<FrOzenBit> @LjL: where can i find such a list?
<LjL> ubunt2: i doubt it
<LjL> FrOzenBit: err... at winehq.
<ubunt2> LjL ok and then that is
<FrOzenBit> @LjL: ubuntuusers.de??
<LjL> FrOzenBit: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<spawn311> erUSUR: I do dhclient eth0 when it is directly connected to adsl modem and I get DHCPREQUEST on eth0 255.255.255.255 port 67 DHCPACK from 72.x.x.x bound to 72.x.x.x -- renewal in xxxx seconds
<m1r> hi all
<FrOzenBit> LjL: thx!
<erUSUL> spawn311: and the problem is?
<spawn311> when I go thur the router it just does DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 port 67 interval xxx and never gets a ACK and never gets bound
<nomasteryoda> he can't get connected... sounds like a vmware issue... i have to do ifconfig vmnet* down to get my connection working with this verizon ppp0
<spawn311> the same ADSL modem is connected to the router
<spawn311> so in theory it just has one more hop to make
<erUSUL> spawn311: what are trying to do?
<spawn311> just bring up the eth0 interface so I can connect to inet and not have to be directly plugged into asdl modem like I am right now
<spawn311> the interface is up but it is just not bounding to the dhclient and therefore I get no connection to inet when connecting thur the router to the adsl modem
<BENN92647> hey all been awhile..ubuntu 6.10 Edgy rules the world!
<erUSUL> spawn311: what type of reouter are you connected to?  72.x.x.x ip's are not of the ones used in LANs (10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x) are you directly wired to inet?
<BENN92647> automatix did a great job installing abunch of things...but now i cant use my IDE CD ROM or my IDE DVD/DVD-RW i tried to mounting and unmounting focefully but nothing is working can you help please
<spawn311> erUSL: here is the deal right now my laptop has a cat cable going from the port on the back of the computer and plugged directly into a black box that my isp gave me that on the bottom it says adsl modem that box then uses the phone lines in my house to connect to the isp/inet and so on
<ikonia> spawn311: with you so far...
<smacnay> holly cow - people in here!!!  I am thinking of putting ubuntu on a machine for the first time.  I have the install cd.  Should I be partitioning the hd for various dir (/var /etc) or just do a default install?
<ikonia> smacnay: up to you
<ikonia> personal choice
<ikonia> (/etc can't be a partition FYI)
<spawn311> and doing that ifconfig reports that eth0 I get 72.49.123.252
<JohnPhys> smacnay: I haven't had any issues doing the default install, have done it on 3 machines
<ikonia> spawn311: ok
<spawn311> and connection to the inet works
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> with you so far
<spawn311> what I am trying to do is this
<smacnay> JohnPhys: thanks
<BENN92647> i just did a clean install of ubuntu and then got one of my old IDE window XP hardrives to dual boot
<ikonia> BENN92647: and ?
<zismuc> Hola
<smacnay> ikonia: seems on my Debian machine, I run out of /var space with installation of gnome or kde and latex with fonts.
<dirrty>  Morning Ya'll...I have firestarter and Iam getting hits on port 41385 from one IP a lot ???
<BENN92647> didnt see a real reason to do a partion
<zismuc> tengo problemas con mis particiones de disco duro
<zismuc> alguien me ayuda
<thinh> what the command for see how many monitor you have connected to the computer?
<cosmodad> smacnay: if you're new to linux and you're not sure how to partition the space, I'd recommend sticking to one or two partitions
<zismuc> uso ubuntu edgy
<zismuc> ??
<spawn311> take my laptop cat5 cable connect it to my belkin router port, it's uplink port is connected to the adsl modem/black box from the isp and get an inet connection
<ikonia> dirrty: and ?
<Desp_> hi all
<Desp_> how can i add scanner to ubuntu 6.10
<ikonia> Desp_: plug it in
<cosmodad> !spanish | zismuc
<ubotu> zismuc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dirrty>  Why am I being attacted
<MrFeetio> im looking for a instant messanger for linux (I don't like gaim)
<Desp_> then how to scan
<megabunny> That's exactly why you partition. var fills and the machine grinds down gracefully
<ikonia> dirrty: because you're on the internet
<spawn311> when I do that eth0 never gets 72.x.x.x address and the dhclient reports back no working leases perstistant in database and sleeping now
<megabunny> you just log on single user and clear some cruft out of var
<ardchoille> ikonia: lol
* spawn311 I am preplexed
<Desp_> I was trieng to fix it from epson.conf file
<megabunny> then you reboot normally and clean the underlying problem
<thinh> is there a nvidia  configuration file for scanning the monitor?
<Desp_> but still dont work
<BENN92647> if you plan on running window and linux on the same drive i can see the need obviously for a partion, otherwise I agree you dont really need to...LINUX is so incredible with making it easy to creat folders you can just use them to store things
<smacnay> cosmodad: I have been using linux for some time but have not installed a distro in ages.  I plan to install on to a 250 gig drive and would like to partition some of the drive but don't want to run out of space on any used partition like /var
<phreakazoid> MrFeetio: Kopete (KDE based packages)
<disposable> i have two SATA drives(sda,sdb) in AHCI mode. feisty install went ok (to sda), grub went onto (hd0). when i try to boot i get no bootable device. anybody's got a clue what could be wrong?
<ikonia> spawn311: because your machine has got the public facing ip address, so plugging in your laptop at the same time won't allow it to get an ip
<spawn311> I even tweaked the interfaces file to have gateway pointing to the correct ip address
<intelikey> would someone that knows grub take a look at my configs and tell me what is wrong     http://pastebin.ca/398849     if lilo loads the vmlinuz and initrd pair it boots just fine,  if grub loads them  "and it does that ok"  it times out waiting for the root fs then i have to mount it and it continues booting...
<cosmodad> smacnay: then I'd recommend using google and learn a bit about partitioning
<cosmodad> smacnay: or even lvm which is a more elegant way of partitioning
<brainiac8008> Anyone know how to fix this?  Sometimes, when I shut down my computer in ubuntu dapper, it brings me to a black and white screen.  It then says something like "noah-login:"  If I wait about 15 secs, it continues shutting down and shuts off.  Any ideas?
<eXcAliBuR> My Ubuuntu is saying I need JUnit ... how can i get it?
<ikonia> brainiac8008: its called "shutting down"
<spawn311> well if it worked then I should get a 192.168.x.x from router right
<Iskios> amsn is a good an easy messenger
<intelikey> grub help  ?
<ikonia> eXcAliBuR: what wants Junit ?
<spawn311> not the 72.x.x.x address right
<rausb0> spawn311: in this scenario your router must do the dhcp request itself. dhcp from the notebook cannot be routed.
<ardchoille> ikonia: May I pm you?
<ikonia> spawn311: yup
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: hit ctrl+alt-f1 and you'll see that image again
<ikonia> ardchoille: yeah sure
<aldin> intelikey: say ur problem
<BENN92647> i have a fairly simple question, but the standard answers haven't worked:automatix did a great job installing abunch of things...but now i cant use my IDE CD ROM or my IDE DVD/DVD-RW i tried to mounting and unmounting focefully but nothing is working can you help please
<eXcAliBuR> ummm apache-ant needs it to compile
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: it's just the console, don't worry
<linxeh> brainiac8008: so it shut down X first, then took you to a virtual console before that shutdown, and then turned off
<intelikey> aldin i did
<intelikey> aldin do you want me to repost ?
<brainiac8008> so it's normal?
<eXcAliBuR> ikonia: ummm apache-ant needs it to compile
<spawn311> rausb8: so do I need to set something on the router
<rausb0> spawn311: so if your router's uplink port cannot be configured as a dhcp client, you are out of luck
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: at least it's nothing to worry about :)
<phreakazoid> intelikey: i think there's no "boot" at line 15
<ikonia> eXcAliBuR: where ar eyou getting apache-ant from ? the ubuntu repo's ?
<intelikey> phreakazoid does it need one ?
<thinh> is there a problem if you dual monitor if one of them is not connected?
<Riga> unsure
<aldin> intelikey: wait i will look up for it
<BENN92647> lol
<eXcAliBuR> ikonia: i downloaded it from site and trying to do sh build.sh
<cosmodad> BENN92647: what do you mean forcefully?
<spawn311> but, here is the strange part this laptop is a dual booting machine and it works using the exact same procedure under windoze -- so I have no idea what the issue is then
<phreakazoid> intelikey: yeah, it wont boot if you did tell it to boot, it will just mount the kernel, and the initrd
<smacnay> hmm, I wish I knew why my cdrom drive gives a 'lost interrupt' error.
<cosmodad> BENN92647: can you mount/umount "without force" at least?
<ikonia> eXcAliBuR: thats the problem, use the ubuntu repo's
<eXcAliBuR> ikonia: how do i make that happen?
<brainiac8008> anyone know when the next lts version of ubuntu is coming out?
<ikonia> eXcAliBuR: use synatpci for example to get it from the repo
<BENN92647> cosmodad-did the sudo -0 hide to get edgy to release all then did the code to mount and nothing is working
<intelikey> phreakazoid it does that and drops me into a busybox shell after 5 minutes.  i hope it's a simple as one word addition
<jgrau> if my system works when i modprobe a device, how do i make that module run at startup?
<aldin> intelikey: sory i dont know this
<cosmodad> BENN92647: sorry, I don't know a thing about automatix -- is this mounting part of it=?
<ikonia> I know not to use automatix
<erUSUL> jgrau: add it to /etc/modules
<intelikey> aldin k thanks.
<intelikey> phreakazoid i'll test it but it takes for ever to get back if it fails.
<AaronMT> Any bash script gurus online? Im wondering how I can output something between certain rows (tput)
<Callipides> ich bin nicht hierfr zustndig.
<phreakazoid> intelikey: hold on lemme checks mine
<ikonia> AaronMT: bash support in #bash
<erUSUL> jgrau: sudo sh -c "echo modulename >> /etc/modules" should work but you can use any text editor
<BENN92647> cosomodad no all automatix2 (similar to easy ubuntu) did was install alot of apps i needed one of them was a DVD back up utility and i was dumb and had a DVD in there and now it wont allow me to mount either
<HollywoodCode> hey how do i open a .rar file with ubuntu, anyone??
<erUSUL> !rar > HollywoodCode
<phreakazoid> intelikey: yup, correct. :D
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: install rar from the none from repo's and unrar it
<eXcAliBuR> ikonia: i'm lost wit synatpci ... can u give me a full command to type?
<HollywoodCode> should i apt-get rar    ?
<ikonia> eXcAliBuR: if you're lost the the package manager - then you shouldn't be trying to compile software
<intelikey> phreakazoid ok edited and going to test.
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: no - search for the correct package name in the repo's
<eXcAliBuR> i'm running Ubuntu Server
<thinh> under nvidia display device its says seiko is that my external screen or is that my internal screen?
<ikonia> eXcAliBuR: so ?
<cosmodad> BENN92647: if you mount something, it should be displayed on your desktop... what happens if you right click -> umount?
<cosmodad> BENN92647: or remove or whatever it's called...
<phreakazoid> intelikey: cool. hope it works!
<bayziders> How can I  delete my windows partition and add it to my ubuntu one?
<HollywoodCode> what package should i get?
<KlasRudian> hmmm i have some trouble with my mic, i can't seem to get up the volume on the mic... hda intel sndcard, any1 got any idea??
<brainiac8008> anyone dissapointed with not being able to view shockwave files, quicktime files and/or windows media on the internet?  is there any way to work around it (anyone know of plugins for this?)
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: search the repos
<enyc> dhaval: weird....
<darren> hi all
<HollywoodCode> in console or add/remove  ?
<ikonia> brainiac8008: not disspointed as it works like a charm
<BENN92647> all that is showing on my desk top is my downloads folder and my hdc1
<pestilence> bayziders: use parted, or a graphical frontend like qtparted
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: your choice
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: same here
<jgrau> thanxx :)
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: I mean it works
<darren> as a noob can someone tell me how my username can have the same permissions as root
<brainiac8008> how does it work?
<cosmodad> darren: sudo
<pestilence> darren: you can't.
<ikonia> darren: change the uid to 0 - but you don't need that as you have sudo
<enrique> Hi, I can't install my printer, the printer option isn't in the menu, how can i solve that?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell darren about sudo | darren see priv msg from ubotu
<rausb0> spawn311: maybe windows does some zeroconf braindeadness with your router, making it a proxy for dhcp requests
<aldin> bayziders: which one u want to delete
<darren> i want to edit a text file but when i do and try and save it it tells me that i dont have permission
<rvega> hi all room!!!
<pestilence> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> darren: change the permissions on the file, or write to a place you have permissions
<brainiac8008> cosmodad, how do the things i listed work for u?
<rvega> i have e problem with xubuntu installation
<shatrat> darren, what file is it? if its a system file you need to edit as administrator
<pestilence> darren: use sudo
<rvega> i was talking with people of #xubunut
<darren> its a file which contains the bluetooth info
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: I'm not sure about shockwave but WMV works out of box
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: using firefox
<rvega> but nothing
<BENN92647> cosmodad- all that is on my desktop is my hdc1 and my download folder
<pestilence> !tell darren about sudo
<salty> darren: 'sudo gedit <filetobeedited>
<rvega> gparted not recognize my partitions
<cosmodad> BENN92647: is there a disc mounted right now?
<jgrau> after installing beryl, the border of my windows have disappeared. I'm using an nvidia card.
<darren> thanks everyone, i'll give that a try now
<cosmodad> BENN92647: hdc1 is your CD/DVD drive isn't it?
<bayziders> im in gparted but all my partitions have locks next to them,so it wont let me resize and delete.
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: using firefox
<bayziders>  What do I do?
<brainiac8008> cosmodad, when i try to view a wmv online, it says i need a plugin, and then it doesn't find 1
<BENN92647> cosmodad-nope its my SATA drive
<eXcAliBuR> ikonia: I searched for synatpci in the Ubuntu manual and it wasn't found
<pestilence> bayziders: are you running as superuser?
<bayziders> umm
<bayziders> no
<pestilence> bayziders: run under gksu
<ikonia> eXcAliBuR: its not on the server edition as you don't have x
<cosmodad> brainiac8008: there's this FF extension called media connectivity or something, you could try that
<bayziders> just gksu GParted ?
<eXcAliBuR> ikonia : so then about getting apache-ant ?? how to??
<pestilence> bayziders: should be
<cosmodad> BENN92647: so something mounted right now?
<cosmodad> BENN92647: a disc, that is?
<chalmer> help
<ikonia> eXcAliBuR: you need to read the basic "how to use ubuntu" docs on ubuntu.com
<Lamego> or help.ubuntu.com
<chalmer> help w/ services
<eXcAliBuR> :(
<intelikey>          adding boot changed nothing.
<bayziders> it says command not found
<LordLimecat> hey, i have a question o.0
<ikonia> LordLimecat: you may get an answer if you ask it
<LordLimecat> how can i make a video of my desktop so i can show off
<ss4x> rc.azzurra.net
<BENN92647> cosmodad-no it has been there it shows my hadrdrive and my downloads folder i created but no other storage devfices (i.e my CD ROM or my DVD-RW)
<LordLimecat> :D
<pestilence> bayziders: are you running ubuntu?
<bayziders> yes
<bayziders> edgy
<ikonia> LordLimecat: some sort of screen capture app, search the repo
<LordLimecat> i need to show others how inferior their desktops are
<KlasRudian> i got extremly low volume from my microphone, can't seem to get it up to any "hearble" level.... is there a mic boost somewere i missed  or??
<ikonia> LordLimecat: other desktops are probably fine
<LordLimecat> no recommendations?
<ikonia> no
<bayziders> Lord: I feel the same way
<LordLimecat> (i meant windows desktops) :)
<bayziders> google screencast
<ikonia> whats wrong with windows desktops
<ikonia> nothing
<cosmodad> BENN92647: can you re-open the drive and close it again? or is that what's not working?
<LordLimecat> screencast?
<LordLimecat> tanks
<LordLimecat> :D
<pestilence> bayziders: what command did you type?
<ikonia> never used screencast so I'll have a look at it too
<intelikey> can someone give me the url to that pastebin i posted just a few minutes ago?
<chalmer> starting PCMCIA service (faild) on boot up ?
<bayziders> gksu GParted
<pestilence> bayziders: no caps
<pestilence> bayziders: gksu gparted
<LordLimecat> oh, other question--what exactly about automatix do ppl think is bad?
<oem_fh> quit
<jason_> where is the feisty channel?
<ikonia> LordLimecat: its rubbish
<LordLimecat> i dont use it much, but it seems to work well o.0
<chalmer> starting PCMCIA service (faild) on boot up ?
<pestilence> #ubuntu+1
<LordLimecat> jason_: ubuntu+1
<bayziders> it worked but they still all have locks
<cosmodad> LordLimecat: it's automation
<ikonia> jason_: ubuntu+1
<bayziders> should I just pop in my live cd and do it from there
<LordLimecat> cosmodad: but all that its doing is apt-get installs, right?
<LordLimecat> whats so bad about automating that
<BENN92647> cosmodad-i can open and close it but for some reason it doesnt show in my cdrom0 file or on my directory but they do show connected to my computer ???
<ikonia> LordLimecat: not really
<pestilence> bayziders: probably
<rausb0> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/398849
<ikonia> LordLimecat: if you like it - use it
<nexousNET> How do I change the icon size of icons in the menu?
<ikonia> most hate it
<darren> another odd thing. I just spent about 45 mins installing LinuxMCE (before updating ubuntu from a fresh install) and it hasn't appeared under applications
<pestilence> you shouldn't do it on mounted partitions
<bayziders> in that case i will be back
<intelikey> rausb0 ty
<LordLimecat> alright o.0
<cosmodad> LordLimecat: things can go wrong if stuff changes
<chalmer> starting PCMCIA service (faild) on boot up !!!   whats that mean?
<LordLimecat> ah
<LordLimecat> i see
<Andeh> Hello
<ikonia> darren: how did you install linuxMCE
<cosmodad> LordLimecat: and if you keep automating while stuff is screwed, more stuff will get screwed
<chalmer> anyboddy
<Andeh> I installed wine but every single program gives me errors!
<darren> from the cd
<ikonia> darren: and then you installed ubuntu
<Andeh> Is there something i missed? It seems they cant access other files...?
<dumezil> anyone know much about chinese input in ubuntu?  ive got it working in most programs, but in firefox it doesn't work...
<chalmer> starting PCMCIA service (faild) on boot up !!!   whats that mean?
<darren> no
<cosmodad> BENN92647: did you try a different disc?
<darren> ubuntu first
<darren> then linuxmce
<ikonia> darren: linuxmce from the ubuntu cd ?
<darren> no, seperate download
<ikonia> ok - ubuntu isn't aware of linuxmce as its not package for ubuntu
<intelikey> so who is good with grub issues ?   i have a grub that loads the kernel and initrd but doesn't mount the root fs    http://pastebin.ca/398849   ?
<chalmer> starting PCMCIA service (faild) on boot up !!!   whats that mean?
<ikonia> darren: so it won't appear on your applications as gnome isn't aware of it
<KlasRudian> chalmer, that you PCMCIA isn't working... you even got it on you computer??
<BENN92647> cosmodad-well first i have to get linux to mount my DVD ROM lol I can put anything I want in ther ebut it wont let me see anything
<Andeh> Anybody here good with Wine?
<thinh> what the line i need to add in xorg to disable nvidia?
<ikonia> Andeh: the people in #wine and #wine-hq are really good
<bayziders> =D
<Andeh> ok
<Andeh> thanks
<bayziders> tru dat
<LordLimecat> ihuh
<ikonia> thinh: you don't disable nvidia - you select the drivers
<chalmer> what is it?
<LordLimecat> theres built in screencastingin edgy
<cosmodad> BENN92647: I don't get that
<KlasRudian> chalmer, it's mostly laptop's that has it
<LordLimecat> ffmpeg
<LordLimecat> installed by default
<cosmodad> BENN92647: you have Ubuntu up and running or not?
<chalmer> ok
<darren> ok thanks
<thinh> i mean disable the nvidia logo on boot up my bad
<KlasRudian> chalmer, it's extention cars that you could hotplug...
<ahubcap> #newuser
<darren> not i think it'll be any good to me anyway as I'm in the UK and i think its a very US centric product
<KlasRudian> cards*
<ikonia> thinh: option logo false (something like that) in the video card options
<Andeh> Ok that's great, except there are no persons in wine and wine hq
<Andeh> Nobody active anyway
<chalmer> so its nothing to do w/ why i cant get my wireless pci card to get internet?
<thinh> okey thanks
<BENN92647> cosmodad-everything is fine, i cant get ubuntu to mount my IDE drives is the only problem
<thinh> anyone know how to enable a external monitor in xorg?
<darren> is there any way I can access the contents of my shared PC's on this ubuntu machine?
<thinh> what the command to probe for a monitor?
<Andeh> Now i installed wine and my programs give me errors when i start them because they cant load files that are right next to them
<KlasRudian> chalmer, as long it's not a PCMCIA card it has nothing to do with that
<cosmodad> BENN92647: even your hard disks?
<ikonia> thinh: configure a secon screen
<Andeh> Do i have to configure something?
<cosmodad> darren: ssh, samba, nfs
<intelikey> grub help  ?        http://pastebin.ca/398875
<cosmodad> darren: pick one
<thinh> what you mean >
<HollywoodCode> i need a .rar extractor can anyone help??
<darren> sounds way complicated to me!
<Andeh> 7-Zip is a good rar extractor i think
<ikonia> thinh: there are sections called screens - configure a second one, then add it to your layout
<Andeh> google it
<ikonia> darren: then don't do it
<darren> can't I just tell this pc that its part of my windows workgroup?
<arooni> hey folks... hwo di i delete an alias value?
<KlasRudian> HollywoodCode, Ark with installed unrar
<Andeh> Can anyone here help me with wine? Anyone set it up before?
<rausb0> intelikey: root=/dev/sda is most unusual? why didn't you partition your scsi disk?
<erUSUL> !samba > darren
<thinh> not sure i have it in mine too
<AaronMT> Any bash script gurus online? Im wondering how I can output something between certain rows on a terminal (tput)
<chalmer> gosh then i dont know what else to do
<salty> HollywoodCode>I use file-roller
<Dougie> shatrat: you around?
<thinh> i have copy that section
<ikonia> thinh: then add it
<Andeh> I installed wine and my programs cant acces files and dlls so they wont start
<thinh> but there is nowhere to tell what port to use
<ikonia> Andeh: I told you where the wine support is
<BENN92647> cosmodad- I have ubuntu on my SATA drive and that is fine-only other things arre my CD and my DVD ROM drives that ubuntu wont mount
<darren> I had a feeling this was gonna be complex
<ikonia> darren: its not
<darren> i'm a complete linux noob
<ace86> hi i am a beginner and wanted some help to install ubuntu
<intelikey> rausb0 yeah it was a real trick to install there.   and getting grub installed wasn't easy.
<thinh> will xorg know automatically which one to look for?
<ikonia> darren: then do some reading
<cosmodad> rausb0: sda is probably SATA
<HollywoodCode> ark wont do it
<HollywoodCode> where file-roller
<Andeh> ikonia: Theres nobody in the rooms. the 5 people in #wine arent talking and im the only one in #wine-hq!!!
<darren> ok
<ikonia> Andeh: try winehq
<Andeh> ok
<shatrat> Dougie, im around
<rausb0> cosmodad: anyway, it is used without partitioning and thats not reasonable
<HollywoodCode> why is it so hard to decompress a file in linux?
<cosmodad> intelikey: shouldn't it be (hd0,2) for that partition which is on hdc?
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: its easy
<BENN92647> cosmodad this is the error code i get:
<Andeh> Thanks it worked
<chalmer> help w/ internet ? anyone !!
<shatrat> HollywoodCode, how hard is it to right click and Extract Here?
<rausb0> intelikey: did you compile the kernel yourself?
<thinh> i copy and paste that and change the second section to refrect my external monitor refresh rate but there is no where i specify what port it is on
<HollywoodCode> it doesnt work
<LordLimecat> andeh
<intelikey> cosmodad no
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: is this the rar file
<salty> HollywoodCode>you can also 'apt-get' rar and then type 'man rar' for instructions
<cosmodad> BENN92647: so that's why I asked you to try at least 2 different discs to see if it's not an issue with the media
<BENN92647> cosmodad-mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<BENN92647>        missing codepage or other error
<BENN92647>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<BENN92647>        dmesg | tail  or so
<LordLimecat> you still there?
<KlasRudian> HollywoodCode installed unrar for starters??
<intelikey> raush0 no
<BENN92647> sorry
<Dougie> hmm
<BENN92647> for that all
<chalmer> help w/ internet ? anyone !!
<Dougie> shatrat: you were trying to help me with my printer yesterday right? lol
<ikonia> chalmer the interenet is working fine
<cosmodad> intelikey: why no?
<cosmodad> intelikey: it doesn't seem to be corresponding
<rausb0> intelikey: it seems like the initrd/initramfs wasnt correctly created
<steveire> Hi. I have two laptops I'd like to share folders between. I have installed smbclient. What's next?
<intelikey> cosmodad there is no hd0,2
<steveire> Oh, the other one is winXP
<ikonia> steveire: set up a share
<salty> HollywoodCode> "apt-get rar unrar
<bullgard4> My kernel has a module ipw2200. When I have set the BIOS to 'wireless=laststate' and have come from Windows with wireless on, sudo lshw will show "configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw2200 driverversion=1.2.0kmprq firmware=ABG:9.0.2.6 (Mar 22 2005) latency=32 link=no maxlatency=24 mingnt=3 multicast=yes wireless=unassociated." iwconfig will show: "eth1 unassociated  ESSID:"". Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated." The Wi
<steveire> ikonia: on the windows one?
<cosmodad> intelikey: then why you got hdc?
<chalmer> ikionia: no its not
<shatrat> Dougie, not me, but check linuxprinting.org
<intelikey> rushdy but it works perfectly when lilo loads it...
<ikonia> steveire: on which ever one you want to share
<phreakazoid> intelikey: where did it failed?
<ikonia> chalmer: it is - your chatting on it
<intelikey> phreakazoid timed out waiting for root fs
<LordLimecat> andeh: are you still here?
<BENN92647> cosmodad- wrong fs type,bad option, bad superblock on dev/hdc, missing code page or other error in some cases useful info found in syslog
<HollywoodCode> salty if i have a dir called downloads on my desktop, and the file is beer.rar, how would i unrar it from the console with unrar?
<rausb0> intelikey: then i dont know. grub should behave just the same.
<Dougie> shatrat: hmm ok its a wireless printer thats what i'm having trouble with.. the printer has built in wireless and connects to my access point and i'm not sure how to tell linux to acces it... but let me look on that site
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: man unrar
<intelikey> cosmodad read the configs you will see
<cosmodad> BENN92647: yeah I read that... did you try *a different disc*?
<BENN92647> cosmodad- i dont know what that means
<chalmer> ikonia: it works threw my ethernet card but i need help to get it to work n my wireless card
<KlasRudian> use Ark HollywoodCode
<cosmodad> BENN92647: it can mean a lot
<salty> unrar  <command> [-<switch 1> -<switch N>]  archive [files...]  [path...] 
<intelikey> rausb0 i agree  but for some reason it doesn't
<ikonia> chalmer: right so your question is "I need help getting my wirless card working"
<thinh> do i just add another screen layout after what current there?
<chalmer> ikonia: yes sorry
<darren> why is this so hard!
<HollywoodCode> ark doesn't support .rar
<ikonia> thinh: join #xorg or read docs on x.org
<ikonia> darren: its not
<nexousNET> How can I get rid of the ubuntu login, and just have a command prompt, once I enter my credentials, it will bring me to the desktop
<ikonia> darren: stop complaining - it adds no value
<ikonia> nexousNET: disable X(gdm)
<chalmer> "I need help getting my wirless card working"
<erUSUL> !wifi > chalmer
<ikonia> chalmer: is it supported under linux ?
<shatrat> HollywoodCode, rar is proprietary, if you want to open it the first thing is to install unrar.  then you can extract with "unrar e archive.rar" or I believe you will be able to use Ark after doing that
<intelikey> rausb0 if it was a simple misaddress or something i could see it.  but i don't have to change anything just run three commands that the scripts should naturally do...
<nexousNET> ikonia: How do I do that?
<BENN92647> cosmodad-there is a disk in the DVD ROM its not a DVD though and it shows the contents on my desktop
<Dougie> chalmer: what card do you have?
<darren> ikonia, was that a slap on the wrist remark ?
<ikonia> nexousNET: look at the init scripts
<ikonia> darren: no
<darren> good
<cosmodad> BENN92647: so it's working
<ikonia> darren: just a fact, complaining won't help
<nexousNET> ikonia: Sorry, I'm a n00b. Don't have a clue where those are.
<darren> I was moaning
<chalmer> linksys 54G router
<eilker> how can i have last account in amarok ??
<ikonia> nexousNET: /etc/init.d and /etc/inittab
<HollywoodCode> how do i open console from the dir where the .rar is located?
<nexousNET> okay.
<Dougie> is your wireless network adapter working though?
<intelikey> rausb0 is there a way to tell the kernel or the initrd to load the aic7xxx module ?
<eilker> how can i have last *fm account in amarok ??
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: open a console and cd into it
<ace86> hi i had two hdd on my pc. primary installed with win98, secondary installed with winxp. the problem now is i wan ubuntu on the secondary harddisk (more space) but i wanted a triple boot menu after install ubuntu. how i do that?
<cosmodad> BENN92647: looks like the disk you had in your drive before wasn't working I assume?
<salty> <HollywoodCode>cd ~/downloads
<arooni> hey folks whats up with chasetoys@LilArooni:~$ alias sshrimu=ssh root@72.123.456.789  ; terminal says: bash: alias: root@72.1234.456.778: not found
<erUSUL> nexousNET: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<rausb0> intelikey: i dont know the internal structure of ubuntus initrd
<shatrat> HollywoodCode, just open a terminal and use "cd /path/to/the/directory" to go there, or "unrar e /path/to/the/file/in/question.rar"
<salty> <HollywoodCode>unrar -ev beer.rar
<BENN92647> cosmodad-OMG! i AM AN IDIOT, lol I had the DVD in the CD ROM...Sorry to have taken up your time thanks
<cosmodad> arooni: quota the part after = and at the end as well
<rausb0> intelikey: but i guess there is a file with a list of modules to be loaded in there
<cosmodad> BENN92647: ;)
<AaronMT> Any bash script gurus online? Im wondering how I can output something between certain rows on a terminal (tput)
<phreakazoid> intelikey: wow no idea, but here something from the forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164458
<chalmer> dougie:"Blitzz " Super G Wireless PCI Adapter card Model: BWI 715
<ikonia> AaronMT: I told you bash support is in #bash
<cosmodad> AaronMT: people told you before to go to #bash
<intelikey> fusheh i may have to rebuild it by hand...
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, atleast i got it running now with the new kernel. But it wont let me load the byrel windows manager, as soon as i do it will come with the blue error screen, somethin about it cant load the nvidea something
<erUSUL> AaronMT:  output something between certain rows ? explain this
<HollywoodCode> how do i cd into it, if its on my desktop?
<Dougie> chalmer: is it installed and do you have the network icon in the upper right hand corner?
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: are you listening ?//
<HollywoodCode> yes
<erUSUL> HollywoodCode: cd ~/Desktop/
<HollywoodCode> do i cd desktop?
<james296> is it at all possible to hide offline friends in GyachE? I dunno where else to ask this sorry
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: why can you not read/grasp the commands people have told you 5 times
<JoaoJoao> I'm looking for a Wireless NIC PCI card that works perfectly with Linux/Ubuntu, what do you guys recommend?
<salty> cd ~/Desktop/fileyouextracted
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: is nvidia loaded? what's the ouptut of "lsmod|grep -i nvidia"?
<ace86> if anyone could help: i had the cd, but kinda afraid to click install might delete my data
<salty> cd ~/Desktop
<chalmer> Dougie: yes / & no
<ace86> hi i had two hdd on my pc. primary installed with win98, secondary installed with winxp. the problem now is i wan ubuntu on the secondary harddisk (more space) but i wanted a triple boot menu after install ubuntu. how i do that?
<rausb0> ikonia: people are just too dumb to read...
<cosmodad> JoaoJoao: look for stuff using the madiwfi driver
<Poul^Laptop> hmm, nothing cosmodad
<mindchild> So I have installed (so it seems) the linux-686 kernel... only, looking at the properties in synaptic, it only installed crap into /usr/share/doc, and there is no other kernel in /boot. Am I missing something?
<Dougie> chalmer: what do you mean and no?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: so it's not loaded
<shadowhywind> is there a way to disable the external monitor port?
<AaronMT> erUSUL I need to register a nickname hold on
<HollywoodCode> ikonia it worked
<Dougie> chalmer: you don't see the icon?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: what does "modprobe nvidia" give you?
<ikonia> mindchild: if ther is no kernel in /boot - how does your box boot
<tbuss> where can i find info on installing ubuntu on external hdd connected to a already partioned windows machine
<Varsendaggr> is fiesty released?
<intelikey> phreakazoid ok. but i don't use lvm so that's not the issue.
<ikonia> no
<JoaoJoao> my rtl8187 card kernel-panics  with Feisty for example
<chalmer> Dougie: its installed but there is not a icon
<shatrat> JoaoJoao, I believe to rtl2500 is one that works well, but it is hard to tell what card is using what chipset because a lot of manufacturers make one model of card with a completely different chipset in different revisions.  You should probably hit the forums.
<HollywoodCode> now how do i get into the folder i made called downloads on the desktop after im cd into desktop?
<Dougie> ok go to system
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BENN92647> its amazing the clearity of a DVD as apposed to running it through window is outstanding-I wonder why more home theatre media computers don't run linux
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: read the docs on ubuntu.com
<Dougie> chalmer: go to system admin and networking
<LjL> HollywoodCode: maybe, just maybe, "cd downloads"
<shatrat> HollywoodCode, cd downloads
<rausb0> shatrat: note, rt (ralink) is not rtl (realtek)
<JoaoJoao> I want something that doesn't make me deawl with the CLI all the time (as I had to do with the God-awful dwl-520+)
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: also man "cd" - if its at that basic level you'll struggle to progress through any linux distro wihtout reading the basiscs
<mindchild> ikonia: It has the original 386 vanilla kernel. hence "no other kernel"
<shatrat> rausb0, what harm can one little l do
<ikonia> mindchild: so whats the problem ?
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone know how to browse a nokia phone in linux ?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: grep -i nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dougie> chalmer: there should be a couple connections in the list like wired connection and wireless connection
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: gnoki
<rausb0> shatrat: that little l means a totally different chipset
<LjL> ikonia: make that "help cd"
<intelikey> anyone else    http://pastebin.ca/398875   ?
<chalmer> Douggie: yes
<ikonia> LjL: oooh really, I never use "help" just man
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad -         Identifier      "nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] "
<Poul^Laptop>         Device          "nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] "
<LjL> ikonia: yeah but "man" has no pages for bash built-ins
<salty> ikonia is right... you have to read the 'how-to's' to understand
<cosmodad> JoaoJoao: I just had to buy a wifi PCI card myself and most tp-link cards are good: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility#TP-LINK
<ikonia> LjL: ahhhhhhh
<Dougie> chalmer: you can adjust your wireless settings there. If your router has wep encryption you will have to put the wepkey in there it's usually a HEX format and just put in the ssid of your router which if you didn't change it from default would be linksys
<ikonia> LjL: I've never had to tell anyone to man cd, so I didn't think
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: doesn't seem to be loaded
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia no packages with that name (google says)
<iulian_> hi, can someone tell me what can I do to get back the text document if I prezz ctrl-z in pico?
<Dougie> chalmer: if you do all that it should connect automatically unless something is not installed right :)
<mindchild> ikonia: I "grabbed" the linux-686 kernel via synaptic... but it doesnt seem to have installed ANYTHING but crap under /usr/share/doc/linux-686
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - any sugestions to solve it?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: there is and its in the ubuntu repo
<jrib> iulian_: fg, google for "bash job control"
<ikonia> mindchild: what ubuntu version
<intelikey> iulian_ thpe fg
<intelikey> type fg
<mindchild> 6.10
<BENN92647> i'm going but in a final note to all noobs-stick with LINUX ubuntu 6.10 EDGY is by far the easiest (stay far away from AMD 64, I had it it was a hassle) it takes some tweaking and a little bit of work but it's worth it
<iulian_> intelikey, thanks
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia what repo ? i have all repos enabled and there is no such gnoki
<ikonia> mindchild: there is no i686, i586, amd, kernels any more - just generic
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the section with the nvidia stuff and tell me what argument is given to "driver"
<erUSUL> ubotu tell mindchild about generic | mindchild see priv msg from ubotu
<tbuss> if i use live cd to install can i choose to install to external hdd without affecting windows partition?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: gnokii
<nexousNET> Hi, how do I go about adding the login again, rather than '  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove  '
<ikonia> nexousNET: remove will remove - not add
<mindchild> what a waste
<intelikey> can anyone tell me why if lilo loads the kernel it boots but if grub loads it it hangs waiting for root fs ?     http://pastebin.ca/398875
<erUSUL> nexousNET: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<nexousNET> ikonia: I know, I want to add it again.
<salty> brb... gotta make some coffee
<nexousNET> erUSUL: thanks
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad = driver is set to "nv"  But that what i give it as argument when i ran the setup i think
<erUSUL> nexousNET: man update-rc.d the next time ;)
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: nv is the open source driver most likely incompatible to your card
<rausb0> intelikey: so why dont you use lilo for the time being?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: you probably need to supply "nvidia"
<nexousNET> erUSUL: I just run 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults' and then I get > i don't have to do anything else?
<chalmer> Dougie: when i click SSID it showed tha name of the network, then i entered tha key, and then i deactivated the ethernet card to make sure the wireless card was working but there's nothing
<intelikey> rausb0 i do.  but that doesn't get it fixed.
<eilker> anyone using last fm in amarok ?
<rausb0> intelikey: i see
<bayziders> I have a windows xp pro disk in my cd drive and i have the .vmx for it but it still wont load
<bayziders> in vmware player
<bayziders> what is wrong
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia i should be able to mount it manually isnt it ?
<intelikey> rausb0 i only got grub installed a little while ago.
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: don't know, not used it for a while
<erUSUL> nexousNET: you typed something wrong...
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - ye i ran the install script again, and checked the file. It have updatet it to nvidia now
<erUSUL> nexousNET: try again
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia is is recong. lsusb Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0421:0487 Nokia Mobile Phones
<nexousNET> 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, but when i reload the grafic or reboot it wont load the grafics
<intelikey> rausb0 had to make the boot partition.   didn't have any partitions.  and you can't install grub without a partition.
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: does it say "nvidia" in your xorg.org now?
<Dougie> chalmer: are you connected directly to your router right now? can you check the settings to see if you have a hex or ascii wep key also you may need to restart...i found that somtimes it didn't want to update my wireless settings until i restarted
<chalmer> Dougie: does the "kay type" need to b plain (ASCII) or (HEXADEC)  ?
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad ye
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: try "modprobe nvidia" now
<Dougie> chalmer: its usually HEXADEC
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: sudo modprobe nvidia
<Dougie> chalmer: but you can change it on your router
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: sry
<nexousNET> erUSUL: I type 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults' and then it comes up in a new line ' > '
<chalmer> Dougie: yes threw tha ethernet card
<rausb0> intelikey: and why didnt you partition /dev/sda in the first place?
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Dougie> chalmer: if that doesn't work then try disableing the wep encryption and see if you can get it connected that way
<intelikey> rausb0 i don't want partitions
<tbuss> going to install with live cd do i choose create default setup if i want to install to external hdd to use windows and xp
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: huh?
<Dougie> chalmer: if not then i'm not sure :)
<rausb0> intelikey: why is that?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: this looks strange
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - thats what i got
<killermach> does anyone do any multilanguage writing, I'm new to ubuntu and need to write docs in openoffice in english and spanish, any pointers?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: check your dmesg.  it may have tainted the kernel
<erUSUL> nexousNET: that's becouse bash thinks you hasn't ended the comand so you obviusly misstyped something... do not put the '
<chalmer> Dougie ok brb
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: is that all?
<eilker> anyone using last fm in amarok ?
<intelikey> rausb0 cause i'm wierd that way.
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia how do i find the assigned device for Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0421:0487 Nokia Mobile Phones  any idea ?>
<rausb0> intelikey: partitions are good to organise your hard disk
<shatrat> killermach, theres a link to information about helping with documentation at ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: nope
<nexousNET> erUSUL: sorry didnt see that.
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, yes its all. But guess it havent "start" using the new settings before i do the alt-ctrl-backspace
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: not used it for a long time. Try the docs
<rausb0> intelikey: well, if you insist in the weirdness, you'll probably have to stick to lilo
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: that's for suer
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - huh?
<nexousNET> How do I restart it now, because Shutdown, and restart are gone from my quit
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia im not talking about the package gnokii
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: ok
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: type "dmesg | grep nvidia"
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - but when i do that, it will give me the error and i  only have the comman line to wrork from
<intelikey> rausb0 we'll see.   and thanks for having a look see at my paste.
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: check the udev rules
<shatrat> nexousNET, you could right click the panel and use Add to panel to add a shut down button
<neo_> I have ar eal quick question guys....what is the shortcut key for the launcher? I mean, if I wanted to launch xchat for example...I remember there used to be a shortcut key that would give me a dialog where I'd type "xchat" and it would open up. Do you guys know what this might be?
<rausb0> intelikey: no problem
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - no output
<Varsendaggr> how do i easily upgrade to edgy
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: you might find more in /var/log/xorg*
<andy101> neo_ alt-F2
<Varsendaggr> from dapper
<erUSUL> neo_: alt + f2
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: what about "dmesg | tail" ?
<nexousNET> shatrat: I already have my quite icon on my panel, but since I removed the gdm before those options aren't there.
<neo_> Thanks guys, that was driving me crazy.
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - nothing
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: nothing at all or nothing related to nvidia?
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia check them for what man ? just search for nokia or how ? :) i wish i know what the " dev/what " for the usb nokia connection so i can mount it manually
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight nothing at all
<shatrat> Poul^Laptop, the actual file address is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: umm, okay...i suppose just try 'dmesg', does it do anything?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: look in udev rules for nokia
<FOAD> Hey.
<chalmer> Dougie: will i need to do a restart after each change (HEX) and disabeling tha wep key?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: try this too: find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -iname "*nvidia*"
<FOAD> I just got a new external HD and it shows up on the Desktop fine, as "LACIE".  How do I change the name?
<darren> well I tried the tips to mount my windows PC but I get an error after i try he mount -a command
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: and see if it finds any nvidia kernel driver...
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - give alot of outputs
<darren> it says couldn't close namecache on top of gencache
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia seems like its Disk /dev/sdb: 2007 MB, 2007368192 bytes 2 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1019 cylinders nits = cylinders of 3844 * 512 = 1968128 bytes
<erUSUL> Thug-N-Me: some mobile phones get identified as usb modems and get a /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyACM0 or something like that. do a 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' and unplugg/plugg the mobile and see what the msgs are
<xtknight> cosmodad: in his case the kernel module was loaded (it exists), but the install function within the module did not succeed.
<chalmer> Dougie: will i need to do a restart after each change (HEX) and disabeling tha wep key?
<cosmodad> xtknight: ok
<Thug-N-Me> erUSUL ok
<xtknight> i had the problem the other day, it generally means you didn't compile against the right kernel sources
<xtknight> though in my case it was because i had a new kernel with GPL/legal issues
<Dash1> I've just installed 6.10, but I'm unable to logon successfully.  I put in my auth details and I get that funny sound (which sounds like it's cut short...), the loading box gets to Nautilis and then... nothing.  I have a desktop, a mouse, but nothing else.  Any suggestions?  The Live CD worked fine.
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - could not get it to work the last thing there
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad - no such fle....
<Dougie> chalmer: after you get the settings that you think are right if they arent working try restarting
<bayziders> !vmware
<Thug-N-Me> erUSUL Mar 17 16:59:12 thug kernel: [17182096.948000]  cdc_acm 3-1:1.8: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Thug-N-Me> #
<chalmer> Dougie: ok
<FOAD> Anyone?
<darren> any ideas?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: it shouldn't be an issue but I'd like to make sure: type "find" and see if it outputs something (list of files)
<erUSUL> Thug-N-Me: so it seems the phone is acting as a modem when you plug it...
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad yes alot
<Thug-N-Me> erUSUL which is no good. so this way i wont be able to mount it will i?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: and you say this: find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -iname "*nvidia*"          <-- gives you "file not found"
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: ?
<FOAD> Bueller?
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad now it do
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad must have been typo before
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: i recommend posting the whole output of 'dmesg' on !pastebin
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad /lib/modules/2.6.20-11-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<Poul^Laptop> /lib/modules/2.6.20-11-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<Poul^Laptop> /lib/modules/2.6.20-11-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: ok... do what xtknight recommended please
<darren> the drive seems to have mounted but the contents are letters of the alphabet
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: um, do you have Feisty ?
<Poul^Laptop> yes
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight yes
<Poul^Laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: ok well still do the dmesg thing.  feisty is experimental so i wouldn't be surprised if there were problems.  generally the channel for Feisty problems is at #ubuntu+1   i'll see what i can do though after you post dmesg
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad xtknight - not sure what you mean with !pastebin
<cosmodad> !pastebin | Poul^Laptop
<ubotu> Poul^Laptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> with the 2.6.20 kernel and nvidia i believe there are problems because the new kernel exports symbols as GPL-only, which the nvidia module does not expect.  i had to recompile mine and export the symbols normally again to get the nvidia kernel module's install to succeed
<erUSUL> Thug-N-Me: i do not know... maybe some config in the phone itself can change the way it identifys itslef to the usb bus?
<dignick> hi everybody, quick question - configure just failed and told me to look in config.log.  where is config.log?
<erUSUL> Thug-N-Me: try googling around...
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, is the newest kernel not .21?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: we don't want you to clutter the channel with tons of dmesg output lines so go that URL, enter the output there and just return the URL to it
<liquiddoom> Do directories in /tmp get deleted on boot?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: newest kernel is 2.6.20.3.
<Poul^Laptop> cosmodad, well !pastebin gave me nothing. its just a url for a page where i can paste it right?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: do you understand how to use pastebin?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: right
<Poul^Laptop> no i dont understand how to use it :PP
<xtknight> nvidia said a new driver would fix the problem but for now you must recompile the kernel to get current nvidia drivers to install.
<Poul^Laptop> but give me a sec
<Dashers> Could anybody help me with troubleshooting bootup?  I'm unable to get very far past logon.
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: ok all you have to do is paste the output of 'dmesg' into the text box on pastebin
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: i should ask, do you really want to use Feisty?  it doesn't sound like it's really for you
<Poul^Laptop> cant copy the hole output of dmesg
<erUSUL> Thug-N-Me: http://www.gnokii.org/
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, well we gotta learn right :)
<foormea> ahey
<tecta> like 20 diff progs say they cant be installled because im using i386, and everytime i open synaptic i need to reload my list
<fatima> how can i change the root password without knowing it
<foormea> anyone has an idea why grub won't load my system into runlevel 3 when i add a 3 at the end of the kernel line in grub?
<spawn311> rausb: if windows is making braindead proxy dhcp request -- am I SOL under ubunutu?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: yeah imo it's bad to start on an experimental OS though :).  eh whatever, well increase your terminal scrollback and copy the whole dmesg
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight. i did not have problems with the latest kernel, just when it updatet i have had problems with beryl
<dignick> hi everybody, quick question - configure just failed and told me to look in config.log.  where is config.log?
<xtknight> dignick: cat ./config.log
<yet_another_noob> hi all... a noob question! ...how do I easily installed mozilla seamonkey? (i use badger)
<cosmodad> dignick: probably in the same directory where you did configure from
<jjmoncar> hi
<assasukasse> does anyone know if clamav packages for debian works in ubuntu?
<xtknight> !clamav | assasukasse
<ubotu> assasukasse: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<tecta> something is messed up with ubuntu
<N3WB> How to i run a .jar file with Ubuntu?
<xtknight> assasukasse: is there a reason you're not using the clamav ubuntu package?
<N3WB> gji file?
<cosmodad> N3WB: with java
<illusina> How can I copy 150gb from drive to drive without my entire system becoming unusable (laggy)?
<assasukasse> xtknight: i tought debian was more up to date
<xtknight> N3WB: `java -jar asdf.jar ` i <think>
<N3WB> oh ok :P
<Dashers> Could anybody help me with troubleshooting bootup?  I'm unable to get very far past logon.
<xtknight> assasukasse: depends.  Sarge isn't but sid or etch maybe
<fatima> i accidentally change my password and i couldnt log in back and i tried to change my password with another account but the root password changed
<N3WB> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from file.jar
<lauren__> can anyone help with a wireless setup issue (broadcom 4306) ?
<dignick> thanks. found it
<cosmodad> N3WB: I agree use: java -jar <jarfile>
<Poul^Laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10781/  cosmodad
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight
<assasukasse> xtknight: what about the gui, which one do u use
<yet_another_noob> ...could anybody point me in the right direction for installing mozilla seamonkey? (i use badger)
<xtknight> assasukasse: i dont use an antivirus personally
<wsjunior> is there any way to disable the beagle ui from starting at system startup? i would like to do this because i use kde and i would like to use beagle here. so i installed kerry but the ugly gtk ui for beagle is also started at system startup, is there any way to prevent this?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: odd, i don't see anything about the nvidia module in there
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: did you try the driver off nvidia.com?
<iulian_> hi, I have Ubuntu 6.10 Server and LAMP installed by default. PHP versione delivered with Ubuntu distro is 5.1.6. How can I install last version of PHP without losing current configuration
<Poul^Laptop> nope
<iulian_> ?
<Poul^Laptop> i just ran a script, 2sec
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: well i didn't see nvidia.ko in your /lib/modules...
<Poul^Laptop> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia
<Poul^Laptop> that one
<Dashers> iulian_: you should just be able to backup your php.ini
<bas> iulian_: you might try and search for a 'backport'
<CheshireViking> is there a way in kopete to show whether i'm online/away/busy etc in the kopete contact list and also to show whether contacts are similarly online/away rather than having the small icon showing that info?
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: where did you get that output from?
<Poul^Laptop> dmesg
<cosmodad> Poul^Laptop: hmm...
<Dashers> I've just installed 6.10, but I'm unable to logon successfully.  I put in my auth details and I get that funny sound (which sounds like it's cut short...), the loading box gets to Nautilis and then... nothing.  I have a desktop, a mouse, but nothing else.  Any suggestions?  The Live CD worked fine.
<iulian_> bas, what do you mean by searching for a 'backport'?
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, i ran the script listet  at 2:  and it worked on the last kernel
<Poul^Laptop> havent installed any nvidia drivers at any point
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: i dont recommend using that.  try the driver off www.nvidia.com
<Poul^Laptop> easy to install?
<Factory> Poul^Laptop, Or envy always works.
<Factory> !envy | Pollywog
<ubotu> Pollywog: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: in my opinion ,yes
<Factory> er
<Factory> !envy | Poul^Laptop
<ubotu> Poul^Laptop: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Factory> I appologize, pollywog =p
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - i am gonna need abit help on that i think. Should i just try with taht envy stuff, or is it as i remember, not good to use with fiesty
<NetLarIrvine> What is the latest version, Edgy?
<liquiddoom> Hey, does sudo work in a shellscript?
<liquiddoom> Or do I have to run the script with sudo
<Poul^Laptop> factory- sure it works properly with fiesty
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: umm i don't know.. like i said, Feisty is really a can of worms, it's alpha.  the final will be released in like a month.  i just don't think it's a good idea to use right now.  but whatever, goto www.nvidia.com and download the latest linux drivers
<Dougie> shatrat: this is what i'm having trouble with finding my URI..... it's not in the CUPS list they dont have canon listed...
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, well i dont know for sure, just a friend who said it was as close to release that it would not matter much anyway
<Corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<Poul^Laptop> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html  xtknight
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: ehh that's bad advice.  my Feisty install just broke, actually.
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight well, but more trobble also mean you learn more :)I
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - i am not sure which i should dl from the link i just posted
<Pollywog> what is a good vnc client for XP?
<liquiddoom> Pollywog: RealVNC's client isn't bad
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: ia32 if you have the i386 version of ubuntu.  amd64 if you have the amd64 version
<bas> iulian_: a backport is a 'newer' version of a package on an older version of ubuntu
<Pollywog> liquiddoom: ty
<theneb> Pollywog: make sure you're using vnc over ssh
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight ok
<baxter_kylie> Help, please. I can't get mysql to start! :-p
<Pollywog> theneb: oh yes of course, that is how I do it
<theneb> Pollywog: yay :D
<smacnay> cosmodad: thanks, lvm is something I will look into.
<theneb> Pollywog: Though I'd also point out http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/ to you
<cosmodad> smacnay: np
<Pollywog> theneb: ty
<lauren__> using dapper, can i ve to compile it from source?easily install 2.6.19 kernel, or do i ha
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 3174892817 778851319
<Poul^Laptop>    HHE
<Poul^Laptop> :P
<lauren__> using dapper, can i easily install 2.6.19 kernel or do i have to compile it?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: where did it say that?
<Poul^Laptop> "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run"  xtknight
<erUSUL> lauren__: you will have to compile it
<xtknight> lauren__: you have to compile it unless you can find a 2.6.19 kernel package for Dapper
<lauren__> thanks
<xtknight> lauren__: i had some here that you might try actually http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326343
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, just have to try redl it i think
<Necromaniac> hi there i have a question... is there an option to level the playback volume in amarok?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: probably..
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, did not see it was downloading so slow, so might not have been done :PP
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, so if thise solve my problems, i will ahve to do it each time the kernel is updated right?
<Poul^Laptop> this
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: yup
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Poul^Laptop>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<Poul^Laptop>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<Poul^Laptop>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Rkyraccoon55> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, so i will reboot and try see if this help. dropping in later to tell if it do. thx so far
<Poul^Laptop> and cosmodad also
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: you don't want to run it just right away anyway.  you have to do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' which will kill your X session (the GUI you're on right now).  then you have to run "sudo sh asdf.run"
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, well when ireboot the GUI wont load so not a problem :P
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: really?
<mfd> Is it wise to install fiesty fawn?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: why is that hh
<xtknight> mfd: not really
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, ye as i have updatet the xorg config file
<chalmer> Dougie: u still here ?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: ah alright.
<mfd> xtknight: Why not
<Poul^Laptop> so when it try to load taht, where the problem startet with not ahving the nvidia installed properly
<xtknight> mfd: it's still in alpha stage and very volatile (prone to breakage)
<chalmer> Dougie: u still here ?
<mfd> xtknight: I'm coming from a Gentoo background, I'm not sure I'd be fussed enough to download 6:10 when 7.04 comes out next month.
<Necromaniac> hi there i have a question... is there an option to level the playback volume in amarok?
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, cya lator :P hope its fast and load first time :PPP
<mfd> I have slow net, so I'd have to update a whole lot of stuff.
<xtknight> mfd: well my Feisty just broke so i may be biased
<mfd> What happened?
<crummie> hello, can someone help me? it's important :/
<xtknight> mfd: it freezes at "mounting local filesystems.." i assume it's a feisty problem, ive never seen it anywhere else.  additionally, my Edgy still boots fine
<Dougie> chalmer: yep
<mfd> xtknight: :[
<ramza3> is 300 worth watching
<erUSUL> !offtopic > ramza3
<xtknight> mfd: you can give it a shot though, chances are you wont have the same problem as I
<chalmer> Dougie: ok i got my wireless card working. now how do i get it to show my other 3 comps on tha network?
<xtknight> mfd: this is the only case i've heard of it, though probably not many people using Feisty have rebooted in awhile ;P
<mfd> xtknight: Yes, but it would still have problems.
<Dougie> lol
<Dougie> chalmer: go to places
<Dougie> chalmer: and then network
<mfd> Where can I get the daily builds?
<Dougie> chalmer: you should see windows network pop up double click that and then you should see the other computers
<xtknight> mfd: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<mfd> xtknight: Thanks.
<mfd> If it tries any funny business I'll make an attempt to patch it up.
<xtknight> mfd: latest semi-stable herd 5 is available here http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<Rkyraccoon55> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sharp15> anyone here know of documentation I can read to give my ubuntu box a static ip on my network?
<crummie> a friend of mine was using amsn and then after she installed some progs from synaptic it just started to freeze
<crummie> and then she rebooted it and now she can't login
<crummie> it doesn't enter anymore on gnome
<TheVault> I finally gotten my Wifi to work using fw-cutter. How can I make fwcutter bootable so I won't loose my wireless configurations when I restart my computer or whatnot?
<xtknight> mfd: there are like 50 updates a day in Feisty (at least sometimes)
<TheVault> This is vital, as in the past I gotten it work but restart or shutdown computer and wireless did not work again
<mfd> xtknight: Hmm..
<xtknight> mfd: so when you say you have slow net i'm not sure it's a good idea...unless you just dont want to update it
<mfd> xtknight: Nah, I can go to a friends house to make regular updates.
<mfd> He has a 20Mbit connection, so I think I'd be good.
<mfd> Is there an ftp link?
<xtknight> mfd: not sure, why?  is the http unsuitable?
<mfd> xtknight: I prefer ftp.
<chalmer> Dougie: no it didnt pop up. but i click "network server" and then click "window network" and then "home" and then it showed my other comps
<sharp15> i take it that's a "no".
<chalmer> Dougie is that tha same?
<sakobatoneko> can some one help me change my password from another account and without knowing the root password
<xtknight> mfd: livecd daily FTP ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/daily-live/current     alternate textmode install daily FTP  ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/daily/current/
<xtknight> mfd: if you prefer ftp because it lets you resume, well not all ftp servers support resume so dont count on it
<chalmer> Dougie: no it didnt pop up. but i click "network server" and then click "window network" and then "home" and then it showed my other comps
<xtknight> at least as far as i know
<Dougie> chalmer: yeah that should be good lol
<zerogt86> hey guys, i messed up my sound and i hope someone on here can help me fix it...
<chalmer> lol ty
<Wyvern> hi.. this might be a stupid question, but I have a software raid 5 partition that I want to expand with one more drive. Is it possible to do this without reformatting the partition?
<cosmodad> sakobatoneko: log in to the account you know the password, then: passwd <user to change account for>
<guest101> hello, glad to be here. i want to know what patches are applied on programs bluez-utils and ncurses lib in ubuntu. can you help me?
<xtknight> mfd: the livecd for feisty also lets you install to disk although it has no text mode installer
<Steve^> Is it possible to make the Gnome terminal larger by default?
<costaspapa> Trouble intstalling VMSERVER
<costaspapa> any help ?
<sakobatoneko> fatima@yoshitsune:~$ passwd sakobatoneko
<sakobatoneko> passwd: You may not view or modify password information for sakobatoneko.
<TheVault> Question- how do I make bcm43xx-fwcutter boot on startup? I want my wireless to work after i was to restart or shutdown
<chalmer> Dougie:
<Dougie> huh?
<jrib> Steve^: yeah, just change the shortcuts to call  gnome-terminal --geometry=GEOMETRY
<mfd> xtknight: That's fine.
<GHost__> hello
<chalmer> Dougie: ?
<Steve^> jrib, what format is GEOMETRY in?
<Dougie> chalmer: you said dougie...
<FireCat> Does anyone know of a resource for getting gdm to start on multiple login pages, so you can ctrl-alt-x to a different login
<costaspapa> anyone one know how to install VMServer on ububntu?
<jrib> Steve^: man X, but basically: WIDTHxHEIGHT will do what you want
<GHost__> i am using parallels to install an ubuntu-server, but it cannot find the cd-drive any idea?
<erUSUL> !vmware > costaspapa
<hume> how can I extract a few pdf-pages from a larger document in ubuntu?
<jrib> FireCat: edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<chalmer> Dougie: when i click "my network drive " with all my music on it it will show only tha albums with MP3's but not tha other albums with WMA. how do i fix this?
<FireCat> jrib: I got that far but man gdn.conf returns No Manual entry for gdm.conf
<TheVault> Quick question: how can I shut off my touchpad when typing, and press a shortcut to re-enable it again when i'm done, or maybe have my touchpad shut off automatically when I type and turn on again when im done?
<asad2005> where does  fetchmail -v --keep  save the email
<jrib> FireCat: it is well commented, I don't remember what the option is exactly
<Dougie> chalmer: no clue...lol
<costaspapa> i get this error any one know y? Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<FireCat> jrib: Actually from what I understand updates should be made to gdn.conf-custom
<Flannel> asad2005: ~/Maildir by default, I believe
<FireCat> jrib: gdn.conf-custom
<chalmer> Dougie: does ubuntu not support .wma formats?
<jrib> FireCat: yeah
<Tomcat_> chalmer: It does.
<Dougie> chalmer: yeah it does
<FireCat> jrib: This issue really is what to change, it's not well commented at all
<chalmer> Tomcat_: when i click "my network drive " with all my music on it it will show only tha albums with MP3's but not tha other albums with WMA. how do i fix this?
<erUSUL> !mp3 > chalmer
<asad2005> Flannel, I dont have that directory in my home
<Tomcat_> chalmer: Click where?
<Tomcat_> chalmer: But generally, see what ubotu told you... on that site there is information on how to get WMA support.
<jrib> FireCat: 0=Standard, new line, 1=Standard
<Dougie> when he goes to a computer on his network
<TheVault> chalmer: You might wanna enable  the mp3 codec
<costaspapa> Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<costaspapa>  When installing VMserver
<FireCat> There is a reference to an admin page in help, however going into help that page is deleted by what I am sure is a minor cletical error
<costaspapa> anyone know y?
<ubuntu> ok, so i accidentaly typed "sudo rm -r /*", is there a way i can fix this ? pls don't tell me i have to reinstall...
<Pollywog> what is sveas?  Is that a person who distributes Ubuntu packages?
<Dasnipa`> ubuntu, um... thats not good
<Decadent> is there a working source list?? for the last three months i have problems with my source list
<FireCat> jrib: In which section
<clearzen> ubuntu: how do you type that on accident?
<Dasnipa`> ubuntu, how do you accidently do something like that?
<jrib> FireCat: [servers] 
<ubuntu> Dasnipa`: tell me about it, my ~ key is sticky....
<FireCat> jrib: Thanks
<Decadent> i've checked ubuntu guide
<ubuntu> i know i know, its dumb
<erUSUL> ubuntu: you have erased every single file of the ubuntu install.... for sure you will have to reinstall
<w0rmy> hi, my local area network works REALLY slow, 9-5 MS ping to router as less than 1MS on Windows, is there a remedy out there ?! I disabled IPV6 but still no change !!
<zerogt86> can someone please help me?
<Dougie> i downloaded a user guide for my printer and i guess the html's are written in like capse and lowercase but all the files are named in caps and firefox is not opening them because they are different like in the html it says Index.htm but the file is INDEX.HTM
<Decadent> but the source list it has there wont work either
<ubuntu> jeesh
<costaspapa> CAn some one HElp Me Please?
<costaspapa> Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<costaspapa> what to do?
<asad2005> what is the path to local mail folder for ubuntu user
<erUSUL> asad2005: /var/spool/mail/ ?
<Pollywog> nm ubotu answered my question
<Dasnipa`> costaspapa, suco chmod with the correct flags
<Dasnipa`> costaspapa, sudo *
<costaspapa> sorrY?
<costaspapa> dasnipa wat u mean???
<Dasnipa`> costaspapa, man chmod then
<w0rmy> arrr.... howcome windows networking is working so fast as compared to ubuntu ?
<Pollywog> wget http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ortega10> what (gtk-based) app would you reccomend for internet radio browsing / exploring?  i've seen streamtuner, but it hasn't been updated in 3 years, so maybe there's something better ...
<asad2005> erUSUL, and how to set up a mail client to that dir, ls shows only one file with user name
<chass> hey, cool robotics and kitty-cat research:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=2bPtlDwr7P4   http://youtube.com/watch?v=iPKsXTVTLqI
<pchilds> Is there any compatible player in ubuntu that will play itunes music files. I think they are in m4p format.
<mrebola> hi ! excuse me , somebody help me mi xfc when i open a shell the shell are closed automaticaly :s
<costaspapa> dasnipa i do not understand!!
<ortega10> pchilds: yes many players, with the right codecs
<mrebola> what its grong with my xfc?
<steve_> hi, i am having a probelm with my system update.  it looks like it is something to do with a kernel image update that it wants to do.
<pchilds> OK this is a restricted format thing?
<ortega10> pchilds: m4p is just mp4/aac audio, you can play that with totem or rhythmbox or whatever, if you install the appropriate gstreamer plugins
<steve_> i have posted at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10791/
<Dasnipa`> costaspapa, is your problem not being able to access the files in a certain folder right? where is this folder located
<steve_> i wonder if i have to delete some of these other kernel images...
<ortega10> pchilds: open up synaptic, search for gstreamer plugins, then install them all, and voila
<mrebola> hi, somebody know an espanish chanel of ubuntu?
<sakobatoneko> the account that im using doesnt have sudo how can activate it
<Dasnipa`> !es
<pchilds> Cool. Thanks.
<iulian_> hi, can someoane give me some assistance on compiling php5.2.1 from sources on ubuntu 6.10?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ortega10> pchilds: but if those files have drm, then you won't be able to play them at all, unless you remove the drm with an utility
<greig_> Hey folks, im new to ubuntu and i plugged my webcam in and i tried to use it with kopete, but i have to drivers for the cam, is there anywhere i can get drivers for a trust web cam.... thanks in advance
<mrebola> gracias :D
<mrebola> thankz
<kristjans> How can I fix the issue that sometimes when Ubuntu is booted up, the USB devices are not working?
<ortega10> pchilds: if you bought them in the itunes store, they most likely have drm
<sakobatoneko> anyone know how
<Poul^Laptop> sadly, xtknight, the istaller spamed me with errors. something with some kernel which was not supportet
<LordLimecat> anyone know an easy tool for making those .desktop files for the apps menu?
<costaspapa> dasnipa  I try to install vmserver and i choose all the default.. but ii get an error
<w0rmy_> hi, I have problem, ubuntu LAN is 500% slower as compared to windows, I tried turning off IPV6 but still no luck (and Im starting to lose it :S ). help ?
<gu014> i have an .avi i want to burn to dvd. i will be using DeVeDe to convert it to dvd format. i also have the .srt subtitle file. i was wondering how i can burn this in to the dvd so that the resulting dvd will have subtitles?
<ortega10> pchilds: drm are those stupid restrictions on media files, like you can play them only in some computers, and/or a certain number of times, and/or only in certain players, etc
<pchilds> Yes most of them I did purchase. I already have the gstreamer plugins on my system so that must be the issue
<Pollywog> does the "-" character have some special function in bash?
<Pollywog> bash shell
<quirin> root@ubuntu:~# sudo chroot /mnt/hda7
<quirin> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<erUSUL> asad2005: iirc you have to configure procmail to make postfix deliver the mail to your home dir and then point your mail client to the mail dir/file
<quirin> what can i do?
<guest101> HEY YOU! SALE! Ubuntu 6.10 ONLY FOR $99! SALE! Only $99 and you`ll lose much time configuring it!
<Flannel> quirin: You shouldn't be running as root
<chalmer> Tomcat_ :  when i click" windows network" / home/soyo comp/shared music . it displays tha folders w/ MP3's in it but when i click some  folders w/ .WMA's in it it will show them but other folders it will say this"The folder contents could not be displayed."Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Transistor"
<ortega10> pchilds: let me find you the utility that kills the drm in apple mp4 files
<quirin> without root it's : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/hda7
<quirin> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/hda7: Operation not permitted
<Tomcat_> chalmer: That's a security permissions problem, not a problem of supporting WMAs I think.
<chalmer> Tomcat_ ok ty
<Pollywog> in: sudo apt-key add -    what does the - do?
<ortega10> pchilds: wow jon lech johansen (dvd jon) did it again  :)
<ep2011> How many times should I defrag my hard drive? Is once enough?
<pchilds> Thanks for the info. I knew something funny was up after I set up mt-daapd. I can view any of my mp3 that are on ubuntu. Cool deal but I want to transfer my entire itunes library to ubuntu in order to free up space on my laptop
<costaspapa> dasnipa  I try to install vmserver and i choose all the default.. but ii get an error
<Tomcat_> chalmer: Check if the user has the correct permissions on Windows.
<ortega10> pchilds: he found a way of circumventing the drm without even re-encoding the file
<ep2011> (Before installing ubuntu)
<ortega10> pchilds: check it out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FairPlay#DeDRMS.2C_PlayFair.2C_QTFairUse.2C_and_Hymn
<Tomcat_> chalmer: Eh sorry... on the file system.
<atomiku> Any programs like MixMeister/Traktor Dj Studio available for linux?
<guest101> Fucking #ubuntu room! flood only
<quirin> can anyone help me? i dont know how to access and save my data:/
<asad2005> erUSUL,  I have used the following command fetchmail -v --keep  and it has downloaded all mails they must be some where
<Pollywog> quirin: please explain
<ortega10> what (gtk-based) app would you reccomend for internet radio browsing / exploring?  i've seen streamtuner, but it hasn't been updated in 3 years, so maybe there's something better ...
<chalmer> Tomcat_ : does edubuntu LTS come w/ a media player to play these songs?
<JohnPhys> costaspapa: what error?
<steve_> pchilds: i just set mt-daap this morning on my server.  i was able to stream my DRMd Apple songs to my windows computer, since it was "authorized"
<iulian_> how can I compile a something? (php int this case)
<quirin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt/hda7
<quirin> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<quirin> iam on the live cd
<erUSUL> asad2005: http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/~lativyn/articles/debian-mutt/
<Tomcat_> chalmer: Sure, rhythmbox + amarok should do it.
<erUSUL> asad2005: /var/spool/mail/youruser afaik
<Pollywog> quirin what exactly are you trying to do?
<quirin> i have a problems with the rights of home
<Pollywog> oh
<quirin> i wanted to access my system with live cd
<steve_> steve
<zerogt86> I tried to set up my nvidia soundstorm, but it will not compile the nivdia drivers. ive given up on the nvidia drivers, but now the intel8x0 driver does not give me any sound (it used to before i tried the nvidia drivers). any idea how to get it working?
<Pollywog> I think you have to mount the partition
<quirin> i already did so
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> the mount command says it is mounted?
<quirin> but i cant get into home
<quirin> he always says permission denied
<quirin> or something
<quirin> i can see my home folder in nautilus
<Pollywog> I think perhaps you mounted it with incorrect permissions
<steve_> so, i think my kernel upgrade problem is due to my /boot partition being too full.  is there a command to check which kernel is being used so that i can safely remove the old versions?
<chalmer> Tomcat_: when i click a song its displays this message "Totem could not play 'smb://daddys/Music (E)/2Pac/2Pac Live/01 Live Medley- California Love-So Many Tears.wma'.You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.   how do i fix this? ty
<Tomcat_> !restrictedofmrats | chalmer
<ortega10> chalmer: open synaptic
<Pollywog> can someone help quirin with accessing a partition from the LIVE cd?
<odat> hi everyone
<Tomcat_> !restrictedformats | chalmer
<odat> how do i create a  symlink?
<ubotu> chalmer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<quirin> :/
<ortega10> chalmer: search for gstreamer plugins, then install them all
<BigLebowski> chalmer, you need to install mp3 codecs
<Tomcat_> chalmer: See that page.
<ortega10> BigLebowski: no man, it said wma
<zerogt86> would anyone know what to do?
<Dumahen> how can i get back my ubuntu ? it has some problem after update :S
<BigLebowski> Either that, or linux is just saying 'eww 2pac, no hanks'
<quirin> i messed up with the rights of home because i wanted to create a second account
<BigLebowski> Then you'll need to install w32codecs
<quirin> shit:/
<pchilds> Thanks folks and have a good day.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | quirin
<ubotu> quirin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ortega10> BigLebowski: no man
<Pollywog> BigLebowski: is that legal in US, do you know ?
<quirin> cant i restore the rights of my home folder by any chance?
<ortega10> BigLebowski: wma audio has been supported for years by free software
<FreeKFC_Guy> im having difficulty installing ubuntu edgy on laptop - its stuck on detyecting file system - any idea
<Dumahen> how can i get back my ubuntu ? it has some problem after update plzz help me
<BigLebowski> Pollywog, i assume it is, i have no idea. couldn't care less either way really.
<Pollywog> quirin: have you tried chmod -R /home/username ?
<ortega10> BigLebowski: no need for proprietary illegal win32codecs, which aren't allowed in any country not just the usa
<quirin> yes, i think so
<BigLebowski> ortega10. well, sorry, i didnt know wma was supported, i never use wma
<Flannel> quirin, Pollywog, you don't want to recursively chmod your homedir
<BigLebowski> ortega10, define illegal.
<Pollywog> quirin: have you tried chown username.username -R /home/username ?
<bayziders> I am in the ubuntu live cd and i deleted my windows partition so it is now unalocated space. but it will now let me add that space to my ubuntu partition. So how do I add it to my ubuntu partition?
<ortega10> BigLebowski: what's forbidden by the law?  :)
<BigLebowski> ortega10: Who's law? microsofts?
<Pollywog> Flannel: yes I made a mistake
<Pollywog> quirin: have you tried chown username.username -R /home/username ?
<ortega10> BigLebowski: nope, copyright laws
<quirin> aehm
<hasahotrod> does anyone know how to fix problems with battery status?
<quirin> iam not sure
<Pollywog> quirin: have you tried chown -R username.username /home/username ?
<quirin> sorry
<BigLebowski> ortega10: 'You used wma on linux, we're suing you' would NEVER hold up in court, atleast in the UK.
<ortega10> BigLebowski: reverse-engineered media codecs may violate patents in countries that have them (eg usa), but they don't violate copyright laws
<BigLebowski> And how does a codec come under copyright law? patent maybe.
<quirin> the problem is that i cant access my home folder any longer
<Poul^Laptop> what was the command again to shutdown all GUI, to be able to run nvidia driver install
<Pollywog> oic
<foutrelis> Poul^Laptop: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BigLebowski> ortega10: Then how is the free codec less illegal, it'd have to be reverse engineered to find out how the codec works
<sakobatoneko> the account that im using doesnt have sudo how can activate it
<hasahotrod> poul^laptop:  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Daem> For some reason, the Nvidia Xserver settings is not saving the resolution for the next time I login, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<sakobatoneko> can someone help me
<bayziders> can some one help me?
<erUSUL> BigLebowski: but 'You distributed patented algorithms that decompress wma and you didn't pay us any royalties will hold up in court'
<BigLebowski> sakobatoneko, add the username/group to the sudoers file.
<foutrelis> Sakarias: By editing /etc/sudoers I think.
<hasahotrod> does anyone know how to make gnome-power-manager use acpi instead of apm?
<odat> can anyone help me get the java firefox plugin working
<BigLebowski> erUSUL, if it was bundled with ubuntu, maybe, but thats a different story
<Pollywog> sakobatoneko: I think you have to use the visudo command to do it
<shadowhywind> hay all just installed nvidia for the 20th time, and it actraulyl is semi-working.. it takes 15-20 mins for KDE to start.. any ideas?
<erUSUL> BigLebowski: see what happened with m$ and thomsom. m$ was condened to pay thomsom royalties for distributing mp3 codec
<bayziders> no one knows what is wrong???
<IndyGunFreak> 15-20min?.. damn... use Gnome.. ;)
<Dumahen> how can i get back my ubuntu ? it has some problem after update plzz help me ...
<hasahotrod> erUSL: that's current;y being appealed
<BigLebowski> erUSUL, as i said, thats bundling it with the distribution, thats different.
<foutrelis> shadowhywind: Do you use the ones provided at nvidia.com?
<shadowhywind> its a nvidia problem.. if i change xorg back to nv everything works fine
<BigLebowski> Plenty of chinese device manufacturers seem to get away with it fine.
<shadowhywind> foutrelis yes
<msgmikeh> Hi, I am getting gibberish trying to install U 6.10. The CD boots up, I get to the orange background, with would looks like bad pixels all over the screen. Any one have any ideas?
<shadowhywind> along with the ones in the repo's and the ones from the envy script
<shadowhywind> all do the same thing
<msgmikeh> with what rather.. not would
<BigLebowski> I'd personally just convert to flac, but as with dvd and swf, i need nonfree stuff aswell.
<bayziders> not a single one of you knows what is wrong O_O
<shadowhywind> if i connect an external monitor up, everything works peftect, expect of course the laptop monitor just turns off
<Pollywog> msgmikeh: have you tried the alternate install CD?
<FireCat> jrib: Thanks, that worked beautifully, now I can run a chooser on another vt and don't need a kvm switch :)
<BigLebowski> bayziders, whats up?
<eilker> where is kept *.deb files ? in etc/apt ?
<foutrelis> shadowhywind: I suggest you removed those drivers and use only the ones provided by nvidia.com
<jrib> FireCat: great
<Pollywog> eilker: /var/cache/apt/archive
<IndyGunFreak> msgmikeh: i agree with Pollywog try the altnerate install cd
<shadowhywind> the ones from nvidia.com do the same issues
<bayziders> I'm in my ubuntu live cd. I deleted my windows partition and now I want to add that to my ubuntu partition but it wont let me. So how do i do it
<eilker> Pollywog>:thanx
<Rkyraccoon55> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<rEvolution27> in what folder can I find the gnome icons
<rennen01> hello all
<foutrelis> shadowhywind: I can't help further :(
<IndyGunFreak> rEvolution27: usr/share/pixmaps i think
<Pollywog> eilker: /var/cache/apt/archives
<msgmikeh> Pollywog: Okay, thank you, what alternate install CD? Sorry, I'm just a linux noob. :)
<shadowhywind> k thanks anyways
<Pollywog> I forgot the "s"
* foutrelis cracks his neck
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | msg
<ubotu> msg: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<bayziders> so Biglwbowski do you know whats wrong?
<Pollywog> msgmikeh: where you downloaded your iso you will also find the alternate CD iso
<BigLebowski> bayziders, what is the problem?
<bayziders> it wont let me add unallowcated space to existing partition.
<BigLebowski> then i'm not sure
<rEvolution27> are any of the gnome icons vector icons?
<BigLebowski> brb
<msgmikeh> Gotcha. Will, Is there instructions on the expert model install?
<Pollywog> bayziders: you try qtparted?
<IndyGunFreak> msgmikeh: its easy
<bayziders> im in the ubuntu live cd
<IndyGunFreak> just follow the instructions
<msgmikeh> ok, I'll try it. :)
<Daem> For some reason, the Nvidia Xserver settings is not saving the resolution for the next time I login, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<theBrave> Hello, When I use Xgl, the fonts are twice as big, any ideas to fix that ?
<Pollywog> bayziders: find QTparted on the CD or gparted if it is Gnome based
<bayziders> okay then what
<Pollywog> if it is not there use a Knoppix CD.
<Pollywog> that should allow you to allowcate the space
<Pollywog> allocate
<bayziders> why can't I just do it from the live cd install thing
<Pollywog> it is a graphical partitioning utility
<msgmikeh> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<Pollywog> bayziders: I think you can I am just not certain
<witless> is it possible to set the AI difficulty of xboard/gnuchess?  preferably to "brain-damaged"?
<bayziders> its downloading qt parted
<IndyGunFreak> witless: lol
<rEvolution27> pixmaps doesn't have what I want, i'm looking for the icons that gnome uses, like the folder icon and hard drive icon
<Pollywog> bayziders: no you don't need to downlaod it I think it is available from the Live cd
<IndyGunFreak> rEvolution27: you'll have to change that another way, can't remember how.
<IndyGunFreak> within your theme i think
<Pollywog> is it KDE?
<rEvolution27> i don't wanna change em, I just want to find the images themselves
<bayziders> no its gnome
<rennen01> hello all
<colbert> i Want to remove /media/music, how do I do this in terminal ??
<Poul^Laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Poul^Laptop>     did not realy give an option to run anything after :P
<Pollywog> k then go to the main menu and look around the system utilities
<Pollywog> it will be gparted
<Pollywog> not qtparted
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, around?
<Pollywog> if it is not there use a Knoppix CD then use the Ubuntu install CD after you are done
<bayziders> im downloading qtparted
<Pollywog> I know Knoppix has it
<ortega10> thebiglebowski: i don't think this is the right channel for explaining the difference between copyright and patents
<rennen01> can anyone help with the ens1371 soundcard problems....i have done the comprehensive todo list already
<Pollywog> was there a movie called thebiglebowski?
<Pollywog> anyone know if qtparted or gparted are included on the live cd's?
<bayziders> there not
<Pollywog> oh
<bayziders> but you can download them
<ayyub> Hmm, any idea why my sound would just cease to work? I'm running 7.04.
<bayziders> which i did
<Pollywog> k
<Flannel> ayyub: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<ayyub> Ah, okay.
<Pollywog> my Knoppix CD comes in handy at times
<bayziders> i dont have one
<bayziders> so this is impossbile
<bayziders> qtparted does not see my hdd
<bayziders> i can nto do it in the install
<colbert> I want to remove the dir  /media/music, how do I do this in terminal ???
<bayziders> and im not sdonwloading koppinix
<bayziders> because i dont have the room on my hd
<bayziders> d
<ortega10> what app would you reccomend for internet radio browsing / exploring?  i've seen streamtuner, but it hasn't been updated in 3 years, so maybe there's something better ...
<Pollywog> ortega10: look up songbird
<rennen01> can anyone help with the ens1371 soundcard problems?....i have done the comprehensive todo list already...Please PM me if you can help
<Pollywog> I think it might do that
<ortega10> Pollywog: thanks a lot but i kinda hated it  :)
<Pollywog> k
<bayziders> can some one help me add unalocated space to my ext3 partition in the ubuntu live cd
<leemoreau> .server mesa.az.us.undernet.org
<Pollywog> bayziders: did you try deleting the ext3 partition and then creating a new one?
<bayziders> that will whipe my ubuntu install
<bayziders> wont it
<Pollywog> yes it will
<bayziders> I can not do that
<bayziders> i will lose all my files
<Pollywog> k
<Leo> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble and was wondering if anyone could help me. I've just installed ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 which seemed to work fine. But when I tried to start it up i got a message like "fatal server error: no screens found." Can someone help? I think my graphics card is Radeon X800Pro. thanks
<phaedrus_> hello
<phaedrus_> os[Linux 2.6.17-11-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        420  @ 1.60GHz @ 1.60GHz]  mem[Physical : 494MB, 61.4% free]  disk[Total : 72.40GB, 91.10% Free]  video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller]  sound[] 
<phaedrus_> sorry
<Pollywog> you can't move the files and then replace them later?
<bayziders> we;; aucctualy
<bayziders>  wait
<broad> who has lib for playing ape music
<bayziders> I could jsut partition it and save files to that parttion
<Pollywog> ape?
<bayziders> correct?
<broad> yes
<Qcho> Hi! does anyone have the PvPGN statics release - 2.4.5 out there?
<Pollywog> bayziders: I don't know if that would work
<bayziders> worth a shot
<Pollywog> don't do it if you are not sure
<steve_> so, i think my kernel upgrade problem is due to my /boot partition being too full.  is there a command to check which kernel is being used so that i can safely remove the old versions?  my /boot dir is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10791/ lines 41-48
<Pollywog> can you burn the files to a CD?
<Pollywog> or move to another machine?
<phaedrus_> how do i give my main user permissions to write to sda2 disk?
<bayziders> this will work'
<broad> no
<Pollywog> what is ape music?
<broad> i have no CD-RW
<broad> ape file of music
<Leo> I'm having trouble and was wondering if anyone could help me. I've just installed ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 which seemed to work fine. But when I tried to start it up i got a message like "fatal server error: no screens found." Can someone help? I think my graphics card is Radeon X800Pro. thanks
<Pollywog> oh a format?
<hardcampa> ape music = hiphop imho
<Pollywog> oic
<hardcampa> E=
<Pollywog> I had not heard of it
<broad> yes
<rennen01> Can anyone help with the ens1371 soundcard problems? I have done the Comprehensive Sound Problems Guide already. Please PM me if you can help
<Dumahen> how can i get back my ubuntu ? it has some problem after update plzz help me ...
<Pollywog> I was thinking Planet of the Apes or something
<Poul^Laptop> When trying to install nvidia drivers, its saying taht i havent installed libc headers? anyone know?
<Pollywog> or Jane Goodall
<Lynoure> Dumahen: a bit more detail, please.
<Dumahen> i try to install bery theme and i couldnt do it
<Dumahen> after restart it updated itself
<Dumahen> ( ubuntu )
<nyc-h0st> can anyone shine some light onto why my perl gd wont compile?
<bayziders> Will all linux versions be able to read and write to ext3?
<Pollywog> anyone know which Ubuntu package contains alsaconf?
<nyc-h0st> Pollywog apt-cache search alsaconf
<Leo> I'm having trouble and was wondering if anyone could help me. I've just installed ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 which seemed to work fine. But when I tried to start it up i got a message like "fatal server error: no screens found." Can someone help? I think my graphics card is Radeon X800Pro. thanks
<Pollywog> bayziders: you need to have it enabled in your kernel but the stock kernels have that enabled
<Lynoure> Dumahen: sorry, I don't do beryl stuff
<Pollywog> in Debian, alsaconf is part of the alsa-utils package but the Ubuntu package does not have it
<bayziders> hold on
<bayziders> have to boot out of the live cd
<house_> i have the java firefox plugins installed but firefox isn't seeing them
<Dumahen> Lynoure : i want to uninstall last installed pacages
<Pollywog> I think the Live CD can handle it
<Lynoure> !ati | Leo
<ubotu> Leo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dumahen> Lynoure : i want to uninstall last installed package
<Pollywog> apt-get remove <packagename>
<ep2011> I just finished fragmenting my computer, and it looks like this now - http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/1969/fraggm9.png - Do you think I should defrag it again?
<Dumahen> or get back my computer !
<Pollywog> sudo that
<ep2011> defragging*
<Lynoure> Dumahen: I told you, I do not help with beryl related stuff...
<Pollywog> sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Leo> thanks, will do
<Dumahen> but it is not about berly
<Dumahen> it is about ubuntu updates
<Lynoure> Dumahen: Pollywog's command works if you know the package names and do not mind the packages being completely gone.
<Pollywog> Dumahen: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<nall> are there torrents of the install cds?
<msgmikeh> Does U 6.10 support hard drives on controller cards?
<ep2011> Yes nall - its on the download page
* nall goes to look again
<IndyGunFreak> msgmikeh: you mean like scsi cards?
<ep2011> i'll find you the link
<Lynoure> Dumahen: Which version of Ubuntu are you using? And were the updates from the standard repositories?
<ep2011> pc normal cd?
<Poul^Laptop> RROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system.
<Poul^Laptop> cant seam to solve that
<steve_> so, i think my kernel upgrade problem is due to my /boot partition being too full.  is there a command to check which kernel is being used so that i can safely remove the old versions?  my /boot dir is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10791/ lines 41-48
<Pollywog> Poul^Laptop: are you trying to compile a package or install one?
<Poul^Laptop> trying to install nvidia drivers
<msgmikeh> IndyGunFreak: I have a Promise SATA/IDE controller card with a 200GB drive on it. Didn't know if U 6.10 supported these or not.
<Lynoure> steve_: uname -a
<Dumahen> i cant read the konsole the letters r invisible all in my ubuntu is the same :(:(:(:(:(:(
<Pollywog> Poul^Laptop: sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<nall> ep2011: i must be blind. i don't see any torrent info there
<Poul^Laptop> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1085490&postcount=8   same problem as said there
<Pollywog> that will get the packages you need
<ep2011> nall: http://ftp.ucr.ac.cr/ubuntu-cd/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Lynoure> steve_: that shows the name of the running kernel
<IndyGunFreak> msgmikeh: i see, not real sure to be truthful.
<ep2011> thats the i386 desktop edition
<nall> ep2011: thanks. x86 desktop'll do just fine
<ep2011> they are on the normal download pages when you pick a mirror
<Poul^Laptop> pollywog - just copy paste taht to terminal?
<ep2011> and on the bottom theres torrent links
<ep2011> no problem
<Dumahen> Lynoure: i cant read the konsole the letters r invisible all in my ubuntu is the same :(:(:(:(:(:(
<Pollywog> yes but use the name of the package
<Pollywog> not packagename
<theBrave> hello, where is modprobe.conf, I need to add a line to make my soundcard work
<Poul^Laptop> i am lost, i dont know what the name is
<steve_> Lynoure:  Ah!   that returns:  2.6.15-27-386 #1 so i can wipe out anything that is not -27?
<Pollywog> Poul^Laptop: what command gave you the libc6 error?
<Dumahen> i wanna cryyyy :(
<ep2011> I just defraged my hard drive and now it looks like this http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/1969/fraggm9.png - should I defrag it again before installing ubuntu?
<mohamed> i am a complete newbie and i do not know if i am in the right place
<bayziders> I have a ext3 partition on my hdd but ubuntu does not realize it how do i make it realize it
<klick> Hey all, anyone know why when i do a df -h I can't see my root partition?
<Poul^Laptop> pollywog, not a command, it was the nvidia installer
<mohamed> i need help mounting a ntfs drive
<rennen01> Can anyone help with the ens1371 soundcard problems? I have done the Comprehensive Sound Problems Guide already. Please PM me if you can help
<ep2011> !mount | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Poul^Laptop> pollywog - http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1085490&postcount=8  that guy have same problem
<Pollywog> Poul^Laptop: oh the installer you used from nvidia site?
<bayziders> ep2011: How do i make it so it is permintaly mounted?
<Pollywog> why not just 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'?
<aozaki>  Bonjour  tout le monde ! (Yes, I'm Frensh so : Hello everybody)
<Lynoure> steve_: if you have established that the current one works to your satisfaction.
<rennen01> i am just gonna but a new sound card
* rennen01 gives up
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Poul^Laptop> yes pollywog
<rennen01> *buy
<Poul^Laptop> pollywog- i dnt have the libc6-dev installed, thats the one=?
<steve_> i believe so.  my main reason to update is that not being able to update the kernel seems to break synaptic
<Pollywog> I just use 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' and that gets everything I need
<ep2011> Can someone please look at my disk defragmener output picture and tell me if I should defrag again? http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/1969/fraggm9.png
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: current nvidia drivers do not work with feisty
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight ok
<Atraeyu> Is it possible to update gaim?  The newest version is 2.0b6 ... but edgy came with 2.0b3 installed ...
<Pollywog> but read the reference just posted if you really want to use the installer
<msgmikeh> IndyGunFreak: no prob. I'll find out soon enough :)
<iceonnet> anyone:
<iceonnet> glxinfo|grepdirect outputs:
<iceonnet> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<iceonnet> direct rendering: No
<iceonnet> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<iceonnet> Whats wrong??
<Pollywog> IcemanCZ: you installed Nvidia packages?
<robokop> !pastebin | iceonnet
<ubotu> iceonnet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pollywog> oops
<bayziders> how do i keep a partition permintaly mounted?
<mohamed> I attempted to read as much as possible about mounting i downloaded some packages but i still get errors
<Pollywog> iceonnet: : you installed Nvidia packages?
<mohamed> it does not work
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, so basicly i cant get byrel to work with the new kernel.
<lagartero> hello I have problems with the sound card, Help me!!!
<iceonnet> Pollywog: nope.. ATI
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: that's correct
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: not until nvidia releases a fixed driver for kernel 2.6.20
<Pollywog> oh I don't know about ATI
<Poul^Laptop> well, i have had it working with 2.6.20-(theone before 11)  xtknight
<robokop> is there an xfce replacement for synaptic
<iceonnet> Pollywog: ok
<mohamed> hello can someone help me
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: well all i know is that it doesn't work with 2.6.20.2.  i assumed this was more or less the same problem
<dhaval> ok, so i did a sudo apt-get install compiz
<bayziders> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dhaval> now how do i use compiz?
<`nicola> guys I have this problem with grub http://pastebin.ca/399074
<bayziders> dhaval : Go to #ubuntu-effects, they will be able to help you.
<mohamed> ok i will try that website
<Poul^Laptop> hmm, xtknight, let me reboot and i will check which one it was. its something 2.6.20
<Thorny> The last batch of software updates were marked "not authorized".  What's up?
<xtknight> uname -r ..
<dhaval> bayziders: thanks!] 
<bayziders> np
<Pollywog> Thorny were those errors about not having a gnupg key?
<sorush20> my grub is messed up
<sorush20> any idea how to fix it?
<bayziders> How do I mount a partition?
<sorush20> I keep getting error 15 file not found..
<Thorny> Not sure.  Just a warning about how I could compromise my system by installing them.
<megabunny> bayziders use mount
<steve_> Lynoure: ok, i mv'd the other versions of all the files out to a backup dir and i'll see if the apt-get -f  works now. thanks!
<greig__> whats the command to login as root please?
<Shaffox> !mount | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bayziders> sudo mount /dev/hda1/ >
<Lynoure> steve_: eek, you moved the files?
<whta> is filezilla the recommended FTP client?
<jrib> !root | greig__
<ubotu> greig__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Lynoure> steve_: you should have rather uninstalled the packages.
<jrib> !ftp | whta
<ubotu> whta: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Lynoure> steve_: easier, cleaner, better.
<`nicola> is anyone available for some help with grub ? http://pastebin.ca/399074
<mohamed> i think i screwed up my fstab tile
<mohamed> file
<Pollywog> whta: I don't know, I like gftp
<theBrave> is i normal that I dont have a /etc/modprobe.conf
<PedroS> greig: in ubuntu you must add the user root.    sudo passwd root
<PedroS> greig: then you can login using the   su  command
<chris_> whta, Filezilla, is very good would definatly recommend it
<megabunny> fstab is pretty tough to mess totally read man fstab and edit a copy not the live one
<root__> server irc.security-portal.cz
<steve_> Lynoure: ah...well, the -28 kernel update seems to be working.  so does this mean my package system will be out of sync?
<whta> i used filezilla on windows. just wondering if that's what the linux crowd prefers as well.
<bwlang> <`nicola: i think you're looking for the chainload +1 command...
<thcmonkey> i can't change my res to 1680x1050 anyone know why?
<`nicola> thanks bwlang I'll investigate for this chainload stuff
<Lynoure> steve_: yes, it will think you have those kernel packages installed and might hickup if you try to remove them. But probably no major effect from it being this way
<jazzi> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<thotz> whta: yes it looks nice, but it's only beta
<greig__> :( i think linux is a bit much for me, i can barely do simple things~:(
<mohamed> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<mohamed> #
<mohamed> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<mohamed> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<mohamed> # /dev/hdb5
<robokop> is there an xfce replacement for synaptic?
<mohamed> UUID=93101cac-8ab2-4b90-a85d-40b32470a7ed none            swap    sw              0       0
<mohamed> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<mohamed> /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<mohamed> /dev/hda1 /windows ntfs nls=utf8,unmask=0222 0 0/dev/hda1 /windows ntfs nls=utf8,unmask=0222 0
<mohamed> that is what it says
<Atraeyu> Anyone have any experience with fetchyahoo & thunderbird?
<mohamed> i deleted something from it
<thcmonkey> woah mohamed
<robokop> !pastebin | mohamed
<ubotu> mohamed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mohamed> and back is the same
<thcmonkey> know what spamming is?
<`nicola> bwlang, I alread have chainloader +1 in my menu.lst entry
<whta> filezilla isn't in synaptic?
<PedroS> greig__: hmm ok :)   it is always a bit hard in the beginning
<jazzi> !kmatix
* Pollywog 's head sping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !pastebin | mohamed
<robokop> thcmonkey: it isn't spamming it is flooding
<bwlang> robokop: yeah - aptitude in a nice xfce shell ;)
<greig__> all im trying to do is get a web cam working too :(
<mohamed> i am sorry
<greig__> im getting nowhere fast
<steve_> Lynoure: ok, well, it looks like it finished and wants a reboot.  thanks for your help.. here goes!
<thcmonkey> robokop: like it matters?
<Pollywog> spamming is when you try to sell widgets
<PedroS> greig__: so... for default you cannot login with root in ubuntu
<mohamed> just want to load my partition and all the tutorials are quick
<thcmonkey> Pollywog: what?
<nexousNET> If I install ubuntu-server edition, can I still use BlueFish with it?
<Pollywog> PedroS: what about sudo su ?
<lonran> hi everybody
<robokop> bwlang: well it is for my brothers old pc for me a bit of cli programs wouldn't be a prob but my brother is used to whindhows
<mohamed> i need to open things like photoshop and flash thats all i want
<ephemeral> hello, may i get some help regarding Beryl n Ubuntu?
<PedroS> greig__:  to execute something with root permissions you must do something like  sudo command
<greig__> Pedros- i need the command to log in as root( looking thro the link u send) then i have no idea how to install this driver, oh its alllll over my head lol
<jazzi> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<chris_> #ubuntu-effects
<bwlang> robokop: sorry - don't know of anything... but you can run synaptic from window managers other than gnome...
<megabunny> you can get a root shell with sudo bash
<thcmonkey> ephemeral: /join #beryl
<chris_> Ohh
<ephemeral> thcmonkey: thanks
<chris_> I got told ubuntu effects or sommit
<whta> why is filezilla not listed in synaptic?
<robokop> bwlang: i know that but it is way to heavy for a 200Mhz 114Mb ram pc :S
<Pollywog> won't 'sudo su' log someone in as root?
<lonran> when i open the gnome-theme-manager i get the error: /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml': No such file or directory and can't change the gtk theme, any idea?
<thcmonkey> Pollywog: su
<greig__> Pollywog, yes that worked
<thcmonkey> is all you need
<PedroS> Pollywog: yes that works
<bwlang> robokop: i think your only other option is aptitude then...
<Pollywog> just be careful when you do it
<thcmonkey> lol
<greig__> now i have to smash my head off my monitor trying to get web cam drivers installed oh oh
<robokop> bwlang: okay thanks
<`nicola> bwlang, my system froze (?) did you answer ?
<PedroS> extra caution when using root :)
<robokop> greig__: ohoh that would be heavy
<bwlang> nicol: no... i don't know what's wrong.
<`nicola> ok
<nexousNET> How do I completely remove ubuntu from my laptop? Command based only?
<`nicola> thanks
<atomiku> Any programs like MixMeister/Traktor Dj Studio available for linux?
<Yeason> I'm trying to get excel working in kubuntu with wine but I get the error "IOPL not enabled" and I can't find any clear solutions on google, anyone have an idea what I need to do?
<IndyGunFreak> !remove
<jazzi> i want to install build-essential, how can i install?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PedroS> greig__: what is the link you're talking about?
<Lynoure> nexousNET: you can just install another OS over it and let it format the whole disk
<Pollywog> jsudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pollywog> jazzi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<greig__> it was just the info on root access, ive got that worrking
<nexousNET> Lynoure: I'm going to install ubuntu server edition over it, Will server-edition remove EVERYTHING?
<captainron> i'm having issues getting the network connection going on my recent ubuntu server setup, dns works and pppoe doesn't help, anybody had same prob before?
<PedroS> greig__: do you need some help instaling that driver?
<Pollywog> greig__: make sure you add the user to the video and audio groups
<Lynoure> nexousNET: if you tell it to repartition and format the whole disk, yeah
<nexousNET> Lynoure: okay thanks.
<greig__> i need help help and more help lol
<Pollywog> and maybe webcam group as well
<jazzi> Pollywog:  Thanks :)
<delmar> anyone here know their way around Postfix? I've found a solution to a problem I am having, but im not understanding the implementation too well.
<nexousNET> Also, Ubuntu Server Edition, can I still run 'sudo nano' to edit files and even have Bluefish?
<tman_ubuntu> i need help
<jazzi> is there any package installer except synaptic ? which one ubuntu support?
<tman_ubuntu> lost my desktop.  please help
<greig__> is there such a thing as remote assistance or similar with linux
<briguyd> tman_ubuntu, what do you mean?
<Pollywog> jazzi there are several
<steve_> Lynoure: so the -28 kernel booted and launched my mythtv, so that's all working and good
<tman_ubuntu> was changing my themes, then i got messages about gnome-panel erroring out.
<Lynoure> steve_: That's good
<chris_> I have backup of files in my wine program files, how do i move them to my desktop to allow them to be burnt?
<jazzi> Pollywog:  tell me Some which one Ubuntu support?
<steve_> Lynoure: the package manager can launch now too, but want's to install the -27 kernel
<PedroS> greig__: what is the name of that driver? so you have some tutorial or something else to install it?
<tman_ubuntu> did search on internet, said to delete the .gconf file to return to default.
<Lynoure> steve_: wants to means what kind of text?
<Pollywog> I am not sure if one other than apt is officially supported but ppl use apt, synaptic, and aptitude
<tman_ubuntu> did that except that there's no more icons on desktop and lost right-click functionality.
<greig__> Pedros__ driver is called sn9c101
<Lynoure> steve_: you possibly have something depending on it
<nexousNET> Can I have wireless with my Server Edition, and have it only Localhost? For a dev server?
<briguyd> tman_ubuntu, did you restart your desktop manager after deleting the file?
<Pollywog> and there is a new one called automatix but it is still experimental I think
<riad> hello
<robokop> Pollywog: don't forget adept for kde
<Pollywog> I have used automatix a few times
<tman_ubuntu> no.  logged out and back in but it didn't help.  how do i restart desktop manager?
<LjL> !automatix | Pollywog
<ubotu> Pollywog: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<briguyd> tman_ubuntu, try doing control-alt-backspace
<PedroS> greig__: I'm googling a bit to see if I can find something...
<kompressor> Hey ive this problem im setting up a serial laplink and im getting a tcflush failed error because of a bad file descriptor what is this and how to fix this?
<jancor> TEST MY SELF
<Pollywog> LjL thanks
<riad> does any one kow any thing about a BadGC parameter error?
<jancor> he het werkt
<chris_> I have backup of files in my wine program files, how do i move them to my desktop to allow them to be burnt?
<steve_> Lynoure: ok.  i didn't touch the -27 files in the /boot partition (that was the kernel i was running)  but maybe it is a patch or something to the -27
<greig__> Pedros__ I have found this... http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=6
<jazzi> Pollywog:  but Ubuntu not support it .. i think.
<steve_> Lynoure: i'll find the exact test of the update notice...
<tman_ubuntu> briguyd, is there a commandline I can try first?
<Pollywog> yeah don't use automatix yet
<briguyd> tman_ubuntu, why?
<LjL> no, don't use it at all.
<greig__> Pedros__ but as i say, i only installed ubuntu a few hours ago, im struggling aot
<Pollywog> I have only used it a few times
<IndyGunFreak> Pollywog: are you trying to get flogged?
<tman_ubuntu> well i don't want to lose this chat session.
<Lynoure> steve_: if it is long, remember pastebin
<briguyd> tman_ubuntu, oh, i dont know
<devtrash> Is there a simple way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<mage___> !timezone
<briguyd> tman_ubuntu, you can save the text of the chat, then do it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jazzi> LjL:  is any other Ubuntu support ? except Synaptic.. i aint understand synaptic as well. so looking for another one
<riad> hmm no one knows any about a BadGc parameter  error?
<Pollywog> I mostly stick with apt-get
<mage___> how am I supposed to set my timezone correctly?
<bwlang> riad: try google
<chris_> Well, how would i navigate .wine folder, in my explorer?
<riad> I did
<PedroS> greig__: this driver is for a webcam, right? what is the model of the webcam?
<riad> got nothing
<AnxiousCo> hello, I have a hard drive that I'm tryting to install on my new ubuntu machine that is from my old computer. It is only data (music, documents, video, etc), no OS or programs installed to it. I tried just putting it in my machine to see if ubuntu would just detect it and have it be usable, but it does not--how do I make it work?
<bwlang> mage: right click on the clock adjust date and time
<LjL> jazzi... the installation system is APT. it's standard. then there are frontends, and you can use the one you prefer: Synaptic, Add/Remove Programs, Adept, apt-get, aptitude...
<tman_ubuntu> well here goes.  i'll see u in a minute if it doesn't work.
<greig__> Pedros: webcam is a Trust spacecam 120
<chris_> How would i navigate .wine folder, in my explorer?
<mage___> heh im currently remote but i guess i'll have to do that when i get home
<Pollywog> PedroS: does it work without too much trouble?
<killermach> I need spanish chars from my keyboard when I create a doc in openoffice, googling hasn't produced anything, how do I do this?
<Pollywog> the spacecam
<Apreche> Is anyone here an expert on acpi and laptops and such? I'm trying to get the brightness buttons on my laptop to work.
<jazzi> LjL:  if am looking a programe like for eg. trix or vlc player or whatever then how can i search ? like "sudo apt-get install trix" this is the right command?
<TheVault> Apreche: You should have a blue FN button your keyboard
<Pollywog> killermach: maybe #ubuntu-es  ?
<chris_> How would i navigate .wine folder, in my explorer?
<LjL> jazzi: type "apt-cache search trix" to search
<Apreche> jazzi: you can search by doing apt-cache search searchstring
<eXcAliBuR> Apreche: make sure to have all drivers installed and tools for ur model aswell
<TheVault> Apreche: do you have a fn button on your keyboard?
<briguyd> chris_, you have to show hidden folders
<ep2011> Do I need to defrag again before installing ubuntu? http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/1969/fraggm9.png
<LjL> !packages | jazzi
<ubotu> jazzi: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bwlang> killermach: depends on how many... if you need just a few you could use the insert special character menu in oo... otherwise you need to reconfigure your keyboard i think.
<AnxiousCo> can I do this with my hard drive or will it need formatted?
<PedroS> Pollywog: I am not sure, but I think he just needs to compile the driver to get it working
<Apreche> yes, I have the Fn button, and I have collected a lot of information about what is going on
<AnxiousCo> excuse me, reformatted
<riad> well, This BadGc (nvalid parameter) is a known error, that's what I gathered so far, but there's no fix for it?
<chris_> briguyd, I thought it would be that, how do i do that?
<jazzi> !apt > jazzi
<AnxiousCo> !harddrive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Hansel> ep2011 - if you want to split a windows partition then yes... otherwise you dont need to defrag for linux.
<AnxiousCo> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<killermach> Pollywog: maybe.. except I'm doing the research for someone and I don't speak spanish
<TheVault> Apreche: hold the fn button and find the buttons that look like a sun or something like that and your brightness should go up or down
<Pollywog> PedroS: oh I thought you were saying that spacecam works for you
<ep2011> Hansel - I already did defrag, and Yes I am splitting the partition, so I should defrag again?
<Pollywog> killermach: oic
<Apreche> thevault: I'm not that dumb. Trust me, it doesn't work
<chris_> How do i allow myself to see hidden folders in home directory?
<jazzi> LjL:  thanks man alot :) will look after that packages.. after Updates complete :)
<Pollywog> chris ls-la
<Pollywog> ls -la
<Hansel> ep2011 - yes... it is always a good idea to defrag before splitting partitions
<jazzi> !packages > jazzi
<chris_> ls -la?
<TheVault> Apreche: Thats weird cause I just did it on my laptop and it worked and i did not have to do configurations....you got all drivers installed?
<ep2011> Hansel: I know that, but more than once is good?
<Hansel> chris_ - from command line you ls -la... from nautilus push CTRL H I believe
<Pollywog> yes if you are using the command line
<Hansel> ep2011  -  yes...  :)
<PedroS> Pollywog: nop, I'm just trying to help a new ubuntu user :)
<Apreche> TheVault: Yes. Trust me, I've been using Linux for 6 years. This is a kernel-level ACPI problem.
<tman_ubuntu> briguyd, duh.  i checked my xsession-error log and it showed an error with nautilus.  It was nautilus that need restarting.  i'll log out and back in and make sure it restarts on it's on now.
<ep2011> Thank you Hansel.
<Hansel> np
<TheVault> Apreche: Alright then ya know what your doing. Iv been using Linux now for 3 weeks
<briguyd> tman_ubuntu, cool
<Pollywog> oh yes on Nautilus it is ctrl-H
<Apreche> TheVault: lol
<Pollywog> just learned that one myself
<tman_ubuntu> i'll let u know what happens.
<TheVault> Apreche: And three weeks without using Windows may I add :)
<briguyd> chris_, in your file browser, hit control-H
<TheVault> Apreche: Trying to make a full month without using Windows
<AnxiousCo> "sudo fdisk -l" is this all I have to do to have have it detect the new HD?
<ep2011> Hansel: If after this defrag all the freespace is together, then I should install?
<killermach> bwlang: they want to translate their website
<Hansel> I have been using Linux for about 10 years.  I have been completely Windows-free at home (at work I have to use it) for about 6 months now.
<Lamego> AnxiousCo, that is to check if the disk was detected, not to detect it
<Hansel> ep2011 - yup.
<steve_> Lynoure: i guess i dont mind if it puts it back to fulfull a dependancy, as long as it doesn't take out the -28 kernel and start the problem again
<TheVault> Hansel: Congrats :)
<AnxiousCo> hmm, how do I detect it?
<ep2011> Thanks.
<Apreche> So, does anyone here know how acpi stuff works?
<Lamego> it should be "detected" by the kernel during the system boot
<Hansel> AnxiousCo,  - do you want to mount the new drive every time you boot?
<greig__> does linux have some kind or remote access built into it to allow someone to access and control my pc?
<Lamego> do you see it listed on fdisk ?
<Hansel> AnxiousCo, if so then you need to make an /etc/fstab entry.
<TheVault> I myself finally, after weeks of playing around on the LIVE CD, I got my WIFI to work with my broadcom chipset
<Lamego> Hansel, he is not sure the disk is available yet
<ICQnumber> hi ppl, where can i find any examples how to use streamripper?
<AnxiousCo> I want the drive to just be readable, all it is is music and video files and school files
<soundray> greig__: not Linux per se, but ubuntu does.
<AnxiousCo> so do I want it to read it every boot time?
<steve_> but i guess the best solution woudl be to find out if something needs -27 and maybe get rid of that prog
<ICQnumber> i just have tried kstreamripper, but it was not working for me
<greig__> sorry yes i ment ubuntu
<bwlang> killermach: well.. probably they'll want to change their keyboard then. system->prefs->keyboard
<Lamego> AnxiousCo, google :) ?
<soundray> greig__: it's configured through System-Preferences-Remote Desktop
<Hansel> AnxiousCo, try to mount /dev/hda1, hda2, etc... to /mnt/testdrive          mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/pleasework        if you want you can pass a -t ntfs if it is a Windows drive...
<Lamego> ops, i meant ICQnumber
<TheVault> I got a question. Is anyone elses wireless a bit slow when using wireless?
<AnxiousCo> this is what my sudo fdisk -l says, tell me if it should be working please
<Hansel> TheVault - that might be a bit vague to answer... "a bit slow" is difficult to gauge.
<AnxiousCo> "/dev/hda1   *           1        4678    37576003+  83  Linux
<AnxiousCo> "/dev/hda2            4679        4865     1502077+   5  Extended
<TheVault> Hansel: hmmm you got a good point on that
<Lamego> AnxiousCo, you you have a single disk with 2 partitions
<oopsy> hey
<AnxiousCo> "/dev/hda5            4679        4865     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<AnxiousCo> thats it
<TheVault> Hansel: Like for downloads, its really slow here in ubuntu for downloading, but on windows its fast
<oopsy> did anyone installed the native linux drivers for Ralink here?
<eXcAliBuR> i need some help getting apache-ant on my Ubuntu Server
<Pollywog> oopsy: yes
<oopsy> Pollywog
<Pollywog> rt2500 is what I use
<oopsy> you needed qtX something right?
<oopsy> just like mine!! D:
<TheVault> Hansel: So I guess I should ask, is downloads usually slow in wireless when using ubuntu?
<oopsy> but I can't get it to work
<zafod77> Hey guys has anyone ever had sudo give die on them? I run things as sudo, it prompts for a password, the password is correct but if fails to run the command any thoughts?
<AnxiousCo> so is that bad? it is not detecting the second HD only the master?
<AnxiousCo> and the master has two partitions?
<Pollywog> I used a howto on the ubuntu site
<ep2011> Hansel: Since you were so helpful, for a newbie with Ubuntu, only playing around a little with it, would 7 Gb for / and 15 for /home and 1 for /swap be good?
<greig__> i know this isnt the safest way to sort a issue i have out, but would anyone want to remote access my comp to install a web cam for me? Thats the only way i'll get this i think lol
<Dumahen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lamego> ep2011, /home depends on the data you expect to have :)
<zafod77> Where is the config file for groups? I think I may have mucked up and messed up the admin line so I can't run sudo
<Hansel> ep2011 - if you are brand new to Linux I recommend 15 gigs and just let it partition for you... it does a good job of "guessing" appropriate sizes.
<PedroS> greig: i am trying to talk to you in private
<Lamego> 7 GB / is ok for a regular system install
<TheVault> greig_: That sounds better than reading lol
<Hansel> ep2011 - I just recommend that you keep an external drive as well for all of your music and files in case you have to reinstall (most new linux users prefer a reinstall than diagnosing and fixing)
<greig__> oh i didnt get the messages sorry
<AnxiousCo> so what should I search for keyword wise to find out how to make the second HD work?
<ep2011> Hansel: Not brand new, I have it on my powerbook, just new to using it more than once in awile, im installing it on my main computer
<Lynoure> steve_: well, depending on what depends on it, you could prolly remove both
<TheVault> Whats better, Xchat or Gaim?
<Hansel> AnxiousCo, it could be hdb1, hdc1, etc... although hdc is usually cd drives
<Lynoure> steve_: I mean, also the thing that depends on it.
<AlexC_> TheVault: they do differnt things really, xChat is not better for MSN or AIM for example
<ep2011> Lamego: The problem with how much I need for /home is I don't know how often I am going to end up using it, If I can get my wireless working, Ill need a lot, if not, I probally wont need much
<PirateHead> Lmego: 7GB ought to be fine for a normal system install.
<tailsfan92> barry
<lynucs> hey, guys, maybe anyone can help me.. as soon as my processor is swithcing from 800MHZ to 1600MHZ and vice versa, my ubuntu hngs for 3 secs! what might i do?? that happened with every kernel except 2.6.15 which came with dapper.. now i'm using edgy.
<AlexC_> TheVault: but for IRC, I would say xChat
<PirateHead> Lamego: you probably weren't asking. Sorry. =D
<soundray> ep2011: your partitioning plan sounds fine to me
<AnxiousCo> how do I see if it is reading the drive then? is there a file exporer?
<kitsuneofdoom> 
<PirateHead> AnxiousCo: nautilus?
<MisterN> lynucs: disable frequency switching?
<Hansel> TheVault - agreed... IRC = XChat... IMing = gAIM.
<Hansel> those are my preferred apps.
<Lamego> :P
<ep2011> Okay, Thank you soundray
<lynucs> MisterN, that isn't what i wanted to hear :D
<soundray> AnxiousCo: if fdisk doesn't see your drive, no file manager will
<TheVault> Hansel: Alrighty, but I'm on IRC right now(duh lol) using Gaim and its sweet
<PirateHead> TheVault: neither! ChatZilla is the best by far in my experience.
<MisterN> lynucs: is this a laptop?
<lynucs> yes
<Atraeyu> Anyone know how to make gaim automatically join #ubuntu on startup?
<TheVault> PirateHead: LOVE chatzilla
<MisterN> lynucs: yeah then this would suck :)
<AnxiousCo> so fdisk is not seeing the drive?
<TheVault> But thats when your using the browser though
<tailsfan92> I have a problem
<AnxiousCo> hmm, what should I look up "how to mount second hard drive?"
<CheshireViking> TheVault, I 'd agree about xchat for irc, but i prefer Kopete for msn - gaim & aMSN don't work with my webcam
<Hansel> TheVault - different strokes for different folks.  Whatever is clever... don't use apps based on others opinions.  :)  You will end up ping ponging back and forth between emacs and vi if you listen to other opinions all day.
<tailsfan92> I have a problem
<tailsfan92> eed time to figurwe it out
<TheVault> Hansel: Yup, your right. But I find Gaim better than the windows trillian
<mrebola> the esp ubuntu chanel what is excuse me?
<PirateHead> AnxiousCo: did you just put a new hard drive into your box, or what?
<AnxiousCo> yes
<AlexC_> mrebola: #ubuntu-es ?
<TheVault> Hansel: But like ya said, different programs for differ people :P
<ep2011> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mrebola> thankz alexC
<mrebola> !spanish
<AnxiousCo> was I incorrect in doing so? I cannot find how to do it in the forums
<soundray> AnxiousCo: have you set the jumpers on the new drive to configure it as slave?
<guthos> fala povo
<TheVault> Heres another problem that I'm kinda having. When I type, sometimes my thumbs hit the touchpad causing the text to jump somewhere else or mess me up on typing, anyway to fix this?
<AlexC_> TheVault: cut off you're thumb
<AnxiousCo> yes, it was a slave in my first machine
<AlexC_> TheVault: or download the latest patch to shorten you're thumb
<TheVault> AlexC_: I could
<Cryptid> i want to record every thing that is happening on the desktop (i am trying to make a video tutorial) please tell me which software will help me do this
<TheVault> AlexC_: Your the funny one today lol
<Hansel> TheVault - I recommend you set aside a full weekend and just test EVERY app you can get your hands on.  I found a bunch of cool stuff... Griffith for managing my video collection, I figured out OpenVPN one day, tinkered with Cinelerra... there are tons out there  :)
<AlexC_> TheVault: lol, well there is not much you can do really
<soundray> TheVault: have a look at tpconfig and gsynaptics
<ep2011> Hansel, do you have experience with helping me get my Linksys WUSB54Gv2 working once ubuntu is installed?
<soundray> TheVault: you can disable the touchpad when it's not in use
<kheaslett> Hi you guys.  I'm having the error 17 message from grub after installing 6.06.  I know what the error message means but I'm not sure on how to fix it.  I think it's within the bios
<TheVault> soundray: Will those programs help?
<AnxiousCo> so what could it be? should I set up the second HD as master (unplug the first master) and just run linux live to see if it reads?
<Cryptid> I need a desktop recording software!!!
<Hansel> ep2011 - sure... we might even be able to flash it with OpenWRT (a Linux-based firmware) lol
<AlexC_> Cryptid: then wait more than 5 mins
<AlexC_> soundray: wouldn't that get very annoying? Having to disable and enable it every time you wanted to use it ??
<ep2011> Hansel - only problem is that is wouldn't it not work on windows then?
<ep2011> Hansel - I'm dual booting
<TheVault> soundray: YAY, That Gsynaptics looks to be my answer :)
<Hansel> ep2011 - nah... its just the operating system that the router uses... it will work with any OS  :)
<soundray> AlexC_: you clearly have no idea how annoying a touchpad can be if you keep hitting it accidentally ;)
<Hansel> I use my OpenWRT Linksys for my work computer which runs Windows and my home computers which are all Linux and FreeBSD.
<danieleboyo> hi im having some dual boot trouble...my other os is perfoming at sub par
<TheVault> soundray: Yes indeed. Thanks for the find :)
<Apreche> Nobody knows how to get laptop brightness buttons to work if the kernel eats the ACPI signal?
<kheaslett> Can someone help me with GRUB error 17?
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, around?
<ep2011> Hansel - how easy is it to do?
<soundray> TheVault: hope your tp is compatible with it
<AlexC_> soundray: I don't own a laptop so I can't say really. but having to manually disable and enable it would surely be more annoying?
<TheVault> soundray: tp?
<AlexC_> touchpad
<Hansel> ep2011 - very easy.  :)  Assuming your router is supported...
<tailsfan92> hey
<AnxiousCo>  b) to have the drive mounted at boot, you'll have to add it to /etc/fstab
<AlexC_> tailsfan92: hey
<TheVault> AlexC_: Thanks
<AnxiousCo> what does that mean?
<tailsfan92>  Mesa won't work, version of Ubuntu, the specific error
<soundray> AlexC_: I don't think so. You could even assign a toggling hotkey
<tailsfan92> I have GLX problems
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - i fixed it now. Got beryl running with lates kernel. Using the nvidia drivers within the apt-getinstall.
<ep2011> Hansel - Is there a page to check if it is? like a list of supported routers?
<AlexC_> AnxiousCo: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Hansel> kheaslett, you might want to try #grub
<TheVault> soundray: Well my touchpad is a Synaptics Touchpad, so it should work right?
<AlexC_> !mount | AnxiousCo
<Hansel> ep2011 - yup...
<ubotu> AnxiousCo: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kheaslett> oh sorry thanks though
<ep2011> Hansel - Can you link me?
<AnxiousCo> I dont think that's what I need to do, is it?
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: ahh hrmm.  i did forget that feisty had a fix for that in the repositories
<Hansel> http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware?action=show&redirect=toh
<soundray> AnxiousCo: if fdisk doesn't see your drive, you have a hardware problem to solve first.
<tailsfan92> are you listening to me
<greig_> oops, hit the off button
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: congrats on figuring it out though
<AnxiousCo> hmm
<AnxiousCo> how do I know if fdisk is showing it?
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight :)
<Cryptid> AlexC_: will u please help me now ?
<AnxiousCo> is this because the drive was used in a windows machine?
<soundray> tailsfan92: we're waiting for a description of your problem. Be precise, and say what you've tried so far.
<AlexC_> tailsfan92: excuse me? =) How do you expect us to help if all you say is "I have GLX Problems"
<tailsfan92> sorry
<soundray> AnxiousCo: no
<xtknight> Poul^Laptop: sounds like feisty might be for you after all.  i haven't been too ambitious today to tell you the truth so i was sorta hoping you'd just give up and go back to edgy :P
<AlexC_> Cryptid: with what?
<AnxiousCo> because that would mean I'd have to reformat it.... The main reason I want to use it is because of the data on it
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight - its just about getting the xorg config configured right, els its realy hard to get it working
<AnxiousCo> hmm
<tailsfan92> I try an app like blender, and it gives me that error message
<danieleboyo> im having some dual boot problems, my second os is performing really subpar
<Hansel> Cryptid, I recommend xvidcap.. http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, i will take it as a compliment :PPP
<AnxiousCo> and it's none of these? /dev/hda1   *           1        4678    37576003+  83  Linux
<AnxiousCo> /dev/hda2            4679        4865     1502077+   5  Extended
<AnxiousCo> /dev/hda5            4679        4865     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tailsfan92> u talking to me?
<ep2011> Hansel - It isn't supported :\
<Cryptid> Hansel: will that record everythig that is happening on the screen ?
<Hansel> Cryptid - sure will.
<AlexC_> tailsfan92: normally if someone is talking to you, they prefix it with you're name.
<soundray> AnxiousCo: do not paste stuff like that in here. It's considered spamming/flooding.
<tailsfan92> AlexG okay
<Cryptid> Hansel: thanx will check it out
<tailsfan92> I'm new
<ep2011> Hansel - Any other ideas since it isn't supported?
* AlexC_ adds AlexG to the names I've been called :P no one ever calls me AlexC_ =D
<TheVault> soundray: So ya think I should download and install gsynaptics then?
<Poul^Laptop> xtknight, funny tho. I am not sure, but almost positive that i was able to run ~1400x900  with 60hz before, but it wont let me sellect 60hz now :PP
<danieleboyo> im having some dual boot problems, my second os is performing really subpar
<soundray> TheVault: yeah, why not?
<Poul^Laptop> but guess i will survive that my beryl working
<AnxiousCo> but i am trying to find out what my problem is... it was data
<TheVault> soundray: alrighty, I'm going for it
<Hansel> ep2011 - nah.  Just use the default firmware  :)
<TheVault> soundray: Thanks again :)
<greig_> still with me?
<Hansel> greig?
<_`XeOn_> hello how do i give r/w permition to a folder that is created by root?
<greig_> oops that was ment as a private message
<PirateHead> AnxiousCo: if you are pasting 3 or more lines of text, you ought to use paste.ubuntu-nl.org -- I think you were okay pasting what you pasted there, but some users will object.
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: what folder?
<_`XeOn_> is not a folder is a document
<Hansel> _`XeOn_, sudo chmod 777 /the/spot/file
<_`XeOn_> in /usr/bin/
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: why say folder then :P
<Poul^Laptop> Anyone got solution or alternativ application for speeking with friends over ventrilo, without having to use those windows emulations
<Hansel> XeOn - that will give full access to everybody... bad idea but will get things done  :)
<eck> _`XeOn_: do not chmod that directory
<x386> hello *
<PirateHead> _`XeOn_: you can use sudo to access it , and/or chmod it to your user.
<eck> that is a very bad idea
<PirateHead> Hello, x386
<soundray> AnxiousCo: what you pasted means that fdisk sees one drive, no more.
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: but like eck said - do not chmod /usr/bin
<PirateHead> _`XeOn_: /usr/bin is a bad choice for chmod. =D
<Hansel> /usr/bin/$file  <--- chmod that where $file is the file you want.
<soundray> AnxiousCo: check your BIOS setup to see if that registers the drive. Also, answer my question about jumpers. Use my nick to prefix the answer.
<x386> anybody has suggestion for CD/DVD cataloguing sw which runs OK on 6.10 and has archive browsing support?
<_`XeOn_> the thing is my config file for eggdrop is in /usr/bin/eggdrop.conf
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: actually ... why is a document in /usr/bin?? would a document normally be in you're home folder
<greig_> ahh i was chatting to someone and i cant find them now about installing my cam.
<eck> _`XeOn_: that is the wrong place for a config file, it should be in /etc
<PirateHead> _`XeOn_: Just use "gksudo gedit /usr/bin/eggdrop.conf"
<AnxiousCo> soundray: the newly added harddrive was already set up as slave on the windows machine... so it is set as slave
<Hansel> XeOn - you can cp it to /home/user/eggdrop/eggdrop.conf  and then when you invoke eggdrop just pass it the switch to use your /home directory conf
<greig_> linux takes a lot to get everything set up huh
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: then to edit it, in terminal do gksudo gedit /usr/bin/eggdrop.cof ... doh PirateHead beat me!
<soundray> AnxiousCo: okay, have you checked the BIOS or bootup messages?
<AlexC_> greig_: I take it you've never installed Windows! =D
<PirateHead> AlexC_: a winrar is me.
<Hansel> greig_, it can... especially if you want things to be like how your Windows box was.  If you are willing to accept that it wont act exactly like Windows and you try different things or even just get used to the default it is very quick  :)
<eck> _`XeOn_: maybe you should read the man page for 'hier'
<AlexC_> PirateHead: lol you're a winrar?
<AnxiousCo> soundray: typically the boot up messages occur before my monitor even flips on... what should I be looking for in my BIOS?
<_`XeOn_> yes but how do i make eggdrop.sh find the new location for .conf
<greig_> AlexC__: windows is all done for u, thats my downfall lol
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: keep the config file where it is for now - but just edit it
<Hansel> greig_, if you want to get the base OS installed, configure all of your apps, install and configure beryl, etc it can take a solid day...
<soundray> AnxiousCo: something that lists your IDE drives
<PirateHead> AlexC_: it's a mutation of "A winner is you!", a famous japanese to english pseudo-translation.
<AlexC_> greig_: exactly my point - you don't know how much work you have to do to a fresh Windows install ... it's much more work than Linux
<eck> _`XeOn_: is this a script that you are trying to run as a user, and the config does not have o+r permissions?
<_`XeOn_> yes
<_`XeOn_> eck, thats correct
<AnxiousCo> so if it does not list the second IDE drive, it is a hardware failure or something else erroneous relating to the drive?
<snaidis> Hi
<eck> then you need to move the script to a location readable by regular users,not open up some part of your filesystem to reading by everyone
<x386> anybody has suggestion for CD/DVD cataloging SW which runs OK on 6.10 and has archive browsing support?
<eck> try ~/.eggdrop.conf or something like that
<AlexC_> PirateHead: oh right :P I love how things get 'lost in translation'
<snaidis> Having little problems with Envy
<eck> the program ashould have documentation for how to do that
<AnxiousCo> soundray: so if it does not list the second IDE drive, it is a hardware failure or something else erroneous relating to the drive?
<hateyla> i want to make a shorcut for a app on desktop how can i create a shortcut? on terminal when i type " trix" App opened but i want to create shortcut on desktop?
<AlexC_> hateyla: right click -> Create Launcher
<Hansel> hateyla - depends on your window manager... are you using gnome?
<greig_> I just wish i could figure out how to install a driver for my web cam and i'd be happy lol
<snaidis> every time i'm restarting the computer the resolusion changes
<_`XeOn_> let me see
<ochosi> hi, i have a question about wine. i compiled the latest alsa-driver from source and now i get an error whenever i start a game (e.g. error8815 generic...). any idea how to fix that?
<hateyla> Hansel:  ya i m using GNOME
<ochosi> oh, and of course i don't have any sound in the games
<Hansel> ochosi - go to www.winehq.org and see if for that application/game they have info on that error.
<hateyla> AlexC: right Click ? where on terminal lol ?
<soundray> AnxiousCo: hardware failure, BIOS incompatibility, wrong jumper setting, loose cable...
<PirateHead> greig_: web cam drivers are notoriously shaky. I hope you get lucky. :-)
<AlexC_> hateyla: in the command put the name of the program - eg, "firefox" no quotes
<AlexC_> hateyla: nono - on the desktop
<CheshireViking> greig_, which webcam do you have?
<Hansel> hateyla, then yes, as was previously stated then right click on your desktop in a blank area and choose Create launcher
<ochosi> Hansel been there, done that, got the t-shirt :)
<soundray> AnxiousCo: possibly even a wrong cable
<greig_> cheshireviking:Trust spacecam 120
<_`XeOn_> eck, if my eggdrop.sh is in /usr/bin/ how do i make it find the config file in /home/user/
<soundray> ubotu, please tell greig_ about webcam
<Andeh> Hello
<AnxiousCo> soundray: ok thanks. Are there two different settings for Master jumper? (master with no other hard drives, and a master that allows a slave?)
<greig_> PirtateHead: as i have no idea about ubuntu.linux, then i have no chance lol
<hateyla> Hansel: there is tab Command what i typed there?
<Hansel> XeOn - eggdrop --help        it should give you a list of possible parameters to pass... maybe eggdrop -c /home/user/eggdrop.conf
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: you're best of not moving the config file. But just edit it with "gksudo gedit /usr/bin/eggdrop.conf"
<PirateHead> !webcam | greig_
<ubotu> greig_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<B|nTaRa> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<AnxiousCo> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<snaidis> Anyone?
<Hansel> hateyla - in the command you type the program name... like for example if you want gimp then type gimp there. :)
<CheshireViking> greig_, maybe this website will help you - http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/devices.shtml it lists a couple of Trust webcams
<snaidis> I installed Envy
<msgmikeh> should I use ext3 or ext2?
<Hansel> I prefer ext3
<hateyla> Hansel: i m new user i dont know much about commands.. i just know i have GNOME.
<soundray> AnxiousCo: yes, some drives do have two different settings (slave present/no slave), but they are becoming rare
<void^> msgmikeh: use ext3
<Hansel> hateyla - what program do you want an icon for on your desktop?
<greig_> I shall read all those links, thank you all!
<snaidis> And set the resoultion to 1024X1028
<B|nTaRa> how i wanna set proxy conenction for my xubuntu ?
<robokop> msgmikeh: ext3 is ext2 + journalling so ext3
<B|nTaRa> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eck> _`XeOn_: i think you should have installed it to your home directory
<snaidis> but it always changes after restart to 1024X768
<Sam__> how well does wine actually work?
<eck> _`XeOn_: did you compile it yourself?
<Sam__> is it slow
<hateyla> Hansel : App name is " trix "
<Hansel> hateyla - then type that in the commandline.
<PirateHead> hateyla: getting used to entering commands at the terminal will be very beneficial when you run into problems with Linux. Don't be afraid to try things out.
<snaidis> anyone?
<AlexC_> !anyone | snaidis
<ubotu> snaidis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<robokop> my xubuntu hasn't found my soundcard
<Hansel> snaidis, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the default resolution to whatever you want.  (need to do this as root - ie; sudo)
<hateyla> Piratedhead: thanks for advice :) ya i want to used too with terminal :)
<soundray> AnxiousCo: if you have an extra cable, try connecting your drive to the second IDE channel. This tends to be better for throughput, anyway. You may have to disconnect your CDROM unfortunately.
<B|nTaRa> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<eck> _`XeOn_: also, i just looked at the documentation, and there is an option to specify where your configuration file is
<eck> it is -m
<robokop> my xubuntu hasn't found my soundcard, what could i do to fix that
<CheshireViking> greig_, I just remembered, I ended up using an app/script called "Easycam" to get my webcam working - I think it's included in Synaptic if that helps
<Dreamxtreme2> buy a new card
<hateyla> !automatix > hateyla
<AlexC_> B|nTaRa: please next time message the bot you're self instead of flooding the bot with random bot commands, do !install < B|nTaRa instead please
<kaiden> Anyone know of a faster apt-get mirror for ubuntu updates? ubuntu.com barely touches 5k/s for me :(
<Andeh> How do i compile stuff on ubuntu? the make command doesnt work
<AlexC_> B|nTaRa: woops I mean !install > B|nTaRa
<kaiden> i've tried both the us one and the ca one
<B|nTaRa> AlexC_, thank you
<eck> Andeh: you need to install build-essential
<AlexC_> Andeh: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Hansel> kaiden - google for ubuntu repository.. there are tons.
<Andeh> Thanks
<cyber_cop> hi channel
<AlexC_> morning internet,
<_`XeOn_> eck, i downloaded the eggdrop in .deb cuz my computer is not compiling dunno why
<Hansel> Andeh - you need to install a compiler.  Google for ubuntu C compiler
<soundray> AnxiousCo: in any case, I hope you can get it going. I'm logging off now, but do ask the channel again if you can't.
<kaiden> Hansel, was just worried that some of them may not be up to date
<Hansel> Andeh - but once you get that installed its a matter of         ./configure && make && make install
<eck> _`XeOn_: you probbaly did it wrong :-P
<Andeh> It says i have it
<Andeh> but when i use make it says make command not found...?
<eck> _`XeOn_: anyway, try using the -m option
<AlexC_> Andeh: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<greig_> CheshireViking : I actually have installed easycam2 but when i load the app it says no device found
<Hansel> Andeh - install gcc
<thcmonkey> how is feisty any different to edgy?
<Andeh> It says i already have build essentials!
<ep2011> Err, Disk Defrager just froze 3 times in a row...
<Andeh> ok never mind
<_`XeOn_> eck, i tryed diferent compile and nothing but some programs compile right away
<eck> make is provided by the make package, _not_ by gcc
<AlexC_> thcmonkey: latest software, loads of back end changes, easier to use, much easier to install codecs, wireless and ATI/nVidia drivers, for more Feisty talk go in #ubuntu+1
<AnxiousCo> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: you could install Blootbot - another IRC bot,
<eck> _`XeOn_: did you get an error in the ./configure part?
<Hansel> I prefer VLC... for all videos and sound files.
<PirateHead> thcmonkey: There are many differences, You can find more information on the Ubuntu wiki, or ask in #ubuntu+1 about something in particular and see if anybody has details.
<CheshireViking> greig_, rite, i can't remember whether i had to do anything else to get mine working, mine is a creative nx webcam
<AnxiousCo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_`XeOn_> eck, is not the config
<cyber_cop> hi channel
<hateyla> can i get all terminal cmds with description?
<cyber_cop> my language Turkish
<thcmonkey> cool cheers
<Hansel> hateyla - man commandname
<cyber_cop> help please
<Andeh> Has anyone here ever used Xen virtual machine? I am currently compiling it from a source i downloaded
<AlexC_> AnxiousCo: please private message the bot,
<_`XeOn_> eck, is a tcl that needs to read config file
<hateyla> i want to learn more about cmds and about used
<jason_> hello all.. first time ubuntu user..  very rusty linux user
<cyber_cop> install AMSN 0.9.2
* scv hands cyber_cop a turkey
<AlexC_> cyber_cop: you've asked no question.
<cyber_cop> problem
<eck> hateyla: you want _all_ of them? man -k ".*"
<PirateHead> hateyla: to get a detailed description of any command, run the command "man the-command". This includes "man man"
<Andeh> Wow this compiling thing is fun
<greig_> CheshireViking : im just looking up some info, my problem is once i get the drivers i still dont know how to install them, lol
<AlexC_> PirateHead: man man? lol
<Andeh> :-D
<cyber_cop> AMSN pakgace intalled
<_`XeOn_> eck, but since config is in root it cant be read so the bot doesnt start
<PirateHead> hateyla: don't do what eck suggested. It's a pretty bad idea.
<hateyla> Hansel: i said to you i m new :S i dont know the commands .. if i dont know the commands then how can i get info it through man :)
<cyber_cop> console command please
<AlexC_> PirateHead: sudo apt-get install sudo  E: package sudo not found
<eck> _`XeOn_: copy it to your home directory and use the -m option
<PirateHead> AlexC_: How will you ever get sudo installed???
<Andeh> I am looking for a GAIM alternative with support for as many MSN features as possible, like webcam and audio.
<Andeh> What's a good one to use?
<eck> PirateHead: what is wrong with that?
<AlexC_> PirateHead: :P
<Poul^Laptop> wonder if i should try out all the crap with wine for running wow
<_`XeOn_> eck what if i move eggdrop.sh to home folder?
<cyber_cop> amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package install HELP
<Poul^Laptop> guess thats the only way to do so
<jason_> has anyone here installed Uplink the game?
<cyber_cop> console command please
<Hackmo> Andeh, check out amsn
<PirateHead> eck: running man -k ".*" is a really big operation, and I'm sure it's not something that would be helpful to a newbie.
<taigeR_`> I'll soon find out
<cyber_cop> packgace from desktop
<eck> _`XeOn_: sure, but you still need to know where it is looking for the config, it might be hardcoded into the shell script
<Andeh> AMSN, does it support webcam?
<AlexC_> yes
<AlexC_> I think :P
<Hackmo> Andeh, it's a bit slower than gaim tbh but it supports webcams and look a lot more like msn
<Hackmo> yeah it does
<Hackmo> definitely
<Hackmo> I use it
<eck> _`XeOn_: are you familiar with any shell scripting?
<CheshireViking> greig_, ok, i'll leave you to it - good luck, i had problems with canorama freezing the computer
<thcmonkey> do i need to download a dvd codec for ubuntu?
<_`XeOn_> eck, it looks in the same directory where .sh is
<MostKnown53> hey i have a question how is ubuntu compared with kubuntu
<cyber_cop> support please
<eck> _`XeOn_: yeah, then copying it to your home directory should be fine
<PirateHead> Poul^Laptop: getting it working under Cedega is reportedly easier, and if you're a frequent linux gamer, you might want to check it out.
<PirateHead> Poul^Laptop: It's a wine-like compatability layer designed totally for gaming.
<AlexC_> MostKnown53: Ubuntu uses Gnome as it's Desktop Environment, Kubuntu uses KDe
<Poul^Laptop> piratehead - ok, i am just not sure if i wanna use time on getting it to work.
<MostKnown53> i know about the different gui but how are the communitys for both
<ep2011> Err... HELP.. Windows isn't booting now, its stuck at the welcome screen after I defragged...
<AlexC_> MostKnown53: personally I prefer Gnome for it's simplicity, others perfer KDE because you can customize it more. Some like tea some like coffee - try both and see what is best for you
<buddha> isnt kubuntu kinda kde and gnome combined?
<AlexC_> ep2011: this is Ubuntu support, not Windows
<Andeh> lol
<B|nTaRa> how i wanna set my connectio to use proxy instead of direct connect
<AlexC_> buddha: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu without Gnome and with KDE instead,
<ep2011> AlexC_: I know, but I was told to defrag again at this channel
<Poul^Laptop> Speeking of Amsn, is kmess not decent aswell
<Andeh> You must have used a bad defragger :D
<Andeh> kmess?
<Poul^Laptop> or dont it support webcams
<PirateHead> MostKnown53: they both use the exact same package repository, so there is nothing you can do in one that you have no way of doing in the other. The only difference is the default package installation, with one coming from the Gnome camp (www.gnome.org) and the other from the K Desktop Environment.
<AnxiousCo> " Ensure the relevant repositories are enabled. Click System  Administration  Synaptic Package Manager  Settings  Repositories and then click Add. Check the Community maintained (Universe) and Non-free (Multiverse) boxes. When you close the window, click Reload" When I open settings->respositories there are tabs. and the only "Add" button is in the third party tab... it does not give me an option as stated... What could I be doin
<Poul^Laptop> kmess, msn chat application
<Pir8> I installed Edgy on a T60 Lenovo, and I can't seem to get my NIC working? Any suggestions/pointesr ?
<eck> buddha: it's kind of hard to run a desktop without gtk+ installed at all...
<hateyla> when i rebooted my system there is something problem with FAT partitions in that Screen it shows No FSinfo .. this error comes with all fat partitions.. and after then its clears it self and start the machine
<Andeh> kmess better than AMSN?
<AlexC_> eck: not really,
<PirateHead> MostKnown53: the communitites of Ubuntu and Kubuntu are closely intertwined, so thought there are differences, there is nothing in particular to report.
<Poul^Laptop> dont know, havent tryed amsn
<Andeh> Whats that other one, kotote or something?
<AlexC_> Kopete
<Poul^Laptop> But i love kmess, but havent tryed webcams with it
<MostKnown53> well thanks that helped alot i like kde i just tought it i used kubuntu i would miss out on the community and other sutuff
<Scottty> hello
<AlexC_> hi
<N3WB> Is it possible to get a PHP Script to restart a program lets say steam?
<eck> no firefox and no gaim at the very least, plus i think most of the in-house tools written at canonical use gtk+
<Poul^Laptop> general speeking, i havent got my webcam to work on this laptop
<AnxiousCo> I am using 6.10 btw
<Poul^Laptop> dont seam like the lspci find it
<PirateHead> Hello Scottty.
<AlexC_> MostKnown53: nope - they are both from the same great community =)
<Andeh> Which is faster / less resource munching, GNOME or KDE?
<xtknight> Andeh: gnome i'd say
<Andeh> Ok
<eck> Andeh: there is not much difference, despite what people will tell you
<Scottty> I'm trying to install the latest nvidia driver, off nvidia's website, but I'm unable to stop the Xorg server, and I can only start the installation of Xorg is off
<Andeh> But GNOME is less configurable
<Scottty> sorry for jumping in like this
<xtknight> yup
<Andeh> AFAIK
<Andeh> Ok
<AlexC_> !nvidia | Scottty
<ubotu> Scottty: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Andeh> I am going to get KDE then
<MostKnown53> i love pretty
<eck> gross
<Andeh> How would i do that?
<AlexC_> Scottty: jump straight in is fine =)
<eck> sorry, couldn't help it :-)
<wikityler> i've connected to my server via ssh, so i can edit the interfaces file with gedit, but how to i open the file with root permissions to edit it?
<CheshireViking> Andeh, aMSN doesn't work with my Creative Webcam - i was getting an error message about it not supporting something so i changed to Kopete
<Andeh> I have to install some KDE packages, and then change a reference in a file?
<Scottty> ubotu: will you please tell me how to shut down Xorg completely, temporarly
<PirateHead> Andeh: good luck. It's a neat environment,. To install it, type "sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop" -- that's the easy way, anyhow.
<AlexC_> !sudo | wikityler
<ubotu> wikityler: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hackmo> Scottty, I don't suppose you are from Dundee?
<Andeh> Thanks a lot everybody!
<PirateHead> Andeh: correction
<AlexC_> Scottty: ubotu is a bot,
<Scottty> Dundee? nope
<Scottty> ah
<Scottty> I see
<AnxiousCo> anyone else have the same problem as me? this should be simple...
<AlexC_> :P
<Andeh> I was trying to remember the name, kopete
<AnxiousCo> is the one under third party correct?
<_`XeOn_> eck, i got both egg exec and config in home directory how to change permition?
<PirateHead> Andeh: "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" -- for got to put install in there. =D
<Scottty> what file do I need to edit to disable auto Xorg start?
<wikityler> alexc: how do i run gedit from this computer while sudoing a file over ssh then?
<eck> _`XeOn_: chmod of course, you probably need to use sudo in front of it
<Andeh> ok thanks
<AnxiousCo> n/m found it
<AnxiousCo> thanks
<PirateHead> AnxiousCo: still trying to get your new HDD mounted?
<eck> Scottty: you need to disable te run script
<findeton> hi
<AlexC_> wikityler: you can't. You have to do everything via terminal - so instead use nano. "sudo nano /path/to/file"
<findeton> i'm on kubuntu
<eck> Scottty: the easiest way is to install sysv-rc-conf
<xtknight> PirateHead: kubuntu-desktop or kde-desktop?
<Andeh> Around how long would a compile take?
<msgmikeh> Random Thought, I used to use StarOffice back in the day of OS/2. :)
<x386> Anybody has suggestion for CD/DVD cataloging SW which have archive browsing support?
<Scottty> eck: how?
<AlexC_> xtknight: kubuntu-desktop
<_`XeOn_> eck, what is the complete string?
<eck> Scottty: apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<PirateHead> xtknight: kubuntu-desktop, for sure. I keep mistyping!
<hateyla>  when i rebooted my system there is something problem with FAT partitions in that Screen it shows No FSinfo found /dev/hda1 and other FATS.. this error comes with all fat partitions.. and after then its clears it self and start the machine.. how can i correct this?
<findeton> i don't know why, but when i play a video the screen 'jumps' (there are frames that are lost)
<Andeh> How long would it take to compile a big program?
<xtknight> heheh ;)
<eck> _`XeOn_: sudo chmod $USER:$USER ~/eggdrop.sh
<xtknight> Andeh: such as?
<AlexC_> Andeh: impossible to say.
<PirateHead> Andeh: depending on your machine, it could take minutes or hours.
<Andeh> XEN virtual desktop enviroment?
<findeton> i don't know why, but when i play a video the screen 'jumps' (there are frames that are lost)
<Ltar> this is a problem-- my period and comma keys don't resopond anymore--  I can't use greater than or less than either
<findeton> :p
<AlexC_> Andeh: what could be 46 days on one pc, could take 46 seconds on another
<B|nTaRa> !yahoo > B|nTaRa
<Pollywog> or days on Gentoo ;)
<Andeh> Well i dont own the former :D
<B|nTaRa> !yahoo | B|nTaRa
<PirateHead> Andeh: it's likely to take awhile.
<xtknight> main problem is, what is the definition of a "big" program..
<_`XeOn_>  $USER:$USER is from:to
<_`XeOn_> ?
<B|nTaRa> !yahoo
<eck> _`XeOn_: no, it is user:group
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> Would i be able to use sudo apt-get while compiling with "make"?
<AlexC_> xtknight: one that is this <-----------------------> big
<eck> _`XeOn_: when you type it in the shell will replace it with your user
<AlexC_> Andeh: yers
<eck> _`XeOn_: try running echo $USER
<Andeh> Thanks again
<B|nTaRa> !ym B|nTaRa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ym b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B|nTaRa> !ym | B|nTaRa
<whta> is there any way to get filezilla from a repository?
<findeton> i don't know why, but when i play a video the screen 'jumps' (there are frames that are lost)
<findeton> !
<xtknight> findeton: what codec?  xvid?
<findeton> yes
<findeton> it's xvid
<Pollywog> btw why does fakeroot not work in Ubuntu as it does in Debian?  I need sudo in Ubuntu, plain fakeroot won't work
<eck> _`XeOn_: you could also just use your username, i just don't know what it is
<findeton> on vlc and kaffeine, for example
<Scottty> sysv-rc-conf wasn't found :(
<xtknight> i was just going to say if it was H.264 i could understand that, although any modern CPU should be able to do xvid without issues
<cheeseboy> how do i make iso?
<_`XeOn_> /home/sasser
<whta> is there any way to get filezilla from a repository?
<Ltar> this is a problem-- my period and comma keys don't respond anymore--  I can't use greater than or less than either
<PirateHead> man ubotu
<eck> Scottty: it is in universe
<xtknight> !info filezilla | Scottty
<PirateHead> I want the ubotu manual!
<PirateHead> !bot > piratehead
<ubotu> scottty: filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta2-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 659 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<cheeseboy> how do i make bootable iso?
<findeton> xtknight: and the thing is that i believe it's because i updated yesterday the vlc through synaptic
<eck> _`XeOn_: anyway, the command i gave will work
<AlexC_> whta: don't think so - just download the latest nightly build and go to the directory it is in and run the command "filezilla"
<jim> Is there a quick utility/program that can test the 3D on my graphics card please?
<xtknight> findeton: hrmm did you try a different video output device?
<Pollywog> jim: nvidia?
<Andeh> Would running windows XP in a virtual enviroment on ubuntu on a dual core be better than running it normally?
<Andeh> Maybe ubuntu would make better use of the dual cores and thus improve performance?
<cheeseboy> how do i make bootable iso?
<kaiden> going to ask a silly question, used to you could kill the xserver via ctrl - alt - backspace, nowadays it just reruns it when you attempt to do that, is there a stopx command or anything along the lines to gracefully close X?
<findeton> xtknight: i don't understant, a different video output device?
<AlexC_> PirateHead: huh?! Filezilla is not in the repos,
<xtknight> Andeh: i dont quite understand what you mean...
<eck> Andeh: it will not make it perform better
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<jim> No, ATI Polly
<cheeseboy> how do i make bootable iso?
<Pollywog> oh
<eck> Andeh: it will probably be slower
<Andeh> ok thanks again
<xtknight> !info filezilla | AlexC_
<ubotu> alexc_: filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta2-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 659 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<Pollywog> then I do not know
<AlexC_> !repeat | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hateyla> i want to install win32 codecs where i can find this codec?
<findeton> xtknight: i don't understant, a different video output device? :P
<Andeh> Because windows meant not for dual core doesnt use both optimally
<jrib> kaiden: ctrl-alt-backspace kills it, then gdm starts it agiain, so stop gdm like so:  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Pollywog> hateyla: w32codecs
<AlexC_> xtknight: yeah I just saw that from when PirateHead did it ... but it's not in the repos (for me) and I have universe enabled ...
<jrib> kaiden: I would log out first btw
<kaiden> jrib: ah thanks ;)
<eck> Andeh: does not windows ___ pro have smp support?
<xtknight> AlexC_: need backports
<CheshireViking> jim, what do you want to test? if its just whether it works, try typing glxgears into a terminal
<kaiden> yup yuup
<hateyla> Pollywog: ya i want this how can get this codec?
<xtknight> findeton: umm...it's in the VLC options somewhere
<Ltar> cheeseboy: try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<AlexC_> xtknight: doh, thanks
<Pollywog> but you need to get them from .... hang on
<ep2011> cheeseboy: Search Imgburn on google. I am assuming you are using Windows
<PirateHead> AlexC_: I do not know what the deal with tha tis.
<AlexC_> PirateHead: I didn't have Backports turned on :P
<cheeseboy> im on ubuntu
<hateyla> Pollywog:  ok.
<Ltar> cheeseboy: or do you mean--- how do you burn an iso to boot?
<Ltar> cheeseboy: oh
<findeton> xtknight: i'l search for that
<MostKnown53> does ubuntu use rpms or what to install programs
<cheeseboy> i want to make an iso
<AlexC_> MostKnown53: .debs
<eck> cheeseboy: you cannot make any iso bootable, the iso needs to have a bootloader on it
<cheeseboy> not burn
<jim> Cheers Viking, that works!!!!!
<eck> cheeseboy: you need to use isolinux
<Pollywog> medibuntu has the codecs
<greig_> CheshireViking : im still fighting with this cam, on the install instructions it says... "First, download the sources. Then type make. It should produce nw802.o"..... where do i type make? sorry to bother u
<PirateHead> MostKnown53: it uses the Debian GNU/Linux .deb installer. You can install .rpm packages using the experimental "alien" installer, howerver.
<cheeseboy> eck i want to make iso from win 98 oem setup files
<Andeh> My sound card input isnt getting anything. It works in windowsxp so i know the hardwares fine.
<hateyla> Pollywog:  where i found this?
<cheeseboy> is it possible?
<Andeh> The microfone
<MostKnown53> ok are .deb files easy to install
<eck> cheeseboy: and you want it to boot linux, or what?
<AlexC_> MostKnown53: should double click on them
<xtknight> MostKnown53: sudo dpkg -i <asdf.deb>  in the console
<AlexC_> s/should/just
<PirateHead> MostKnown53: they are very easy to install. You can use apt-get, aptitude, or Synaptic, at your choice.
<findeton> xtknight: i see x11, opengl, xvideo, imagearchive and opengl (glx) but on xvideo and x11 there are no options!
<AlexC_> or just double click :P far easier
<PirateHead> MostKnown53: Synaptic lets you find, download, in install .deb packages via a graphical menu.
<cheeseboy> eck: i want to make iso out windows 98 installer files then boot win 98 installer iso in vmware
<AlexC_> !pm | cyber_cop
<ubotu> cyber_cop: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Andeh> My microphone isnt getting anything on ubuntu! It worked on windows, how do i fix this??
<CheshireViking> greig_, i'm probably not the best person to ask about using the make command, i've rarely had to use it & I end up asking for help myself
<Pollywog> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<xtknight> findeton: which video output is selected right now?
<robinsjostrom> will the next version of ubuntu support more ATI cards?
<AlexC_> robinsjostrom: that's up ti ATI not Ubuntu
<AlexC_> s/ti/to
<hateyla> PiratedHead: if Synaptic aint find what am i looking for than?
<greig_> CheshireViking : ok thanks anyway!
<eck> cheeseboy: you will not be able to do it without downloading/ripping the installer cd
<Pollywog> hateyla: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<findeton> xtknight: i don't know, i don't see that option/information there
<Andeh> Cant anyone help??
<PirateHead> hateyla: What is the problem? Synaptic can't find what you want?
<robinsjostrom> AlexC_: so..... NVIDIA is better than ATI?
<cyber_cop> support me. My private
<findeton> xtknight: i'm yet searching that
<eck> cheeseboy: you can't just put the files on a cd and make the cd bootable, you need a bootloader and a kernel on the cd at the very least
<Andeh> HOW DO I GET MY MICROPHONE TO WORK?
<AlexC_> robinsjostrom: for Linux support I would say so yes. Infact I am about to buy a nVidia to replace my ATI so I get better support
<PirateHead> hateyla: You might need to enable an additional repository, or download an upstream package.
<AlexC_> !shout | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CheshireViking> greig_, which website are you using, i'll have a look anyway
<cyber_cop> ubuntu Turkish support please
<Pollywog> nvidia has better support in Linux than ATI
<PirateHead> !shout | andeh
<ubotu> andeh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cyber_cop> AlexC_: support me
<MostKnown53> lol yall know all that just went over my head i just started using linux yesterday
<Dumahen> !chm
<Andeh> I know you can read lowercase... But i asked 5 times.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hateyla> PiratedHead : want to say if i want something for eg trix.. if this package is not in Synaptic?
<Pollywog> hateyla: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<AlexC_> cyber_cop: Hello I'm Alex and I;m support you, my name is Alex and I'm support you.
<MostKnown53> does this synaptic program come with kunbuntu
<robinsjostrom> damn i always have linux incompatible hardware. no matter how hard i try
<Dumahen> how ccan i read chm files ?
<cyber_cop> AlexC_: you private send message
<greig_> CheshireViking : http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html i have downloaded the files i think...
<xtknight> lol
<PirateHead> Andeh, don't ask the same questio over and over either. If somebody in the room was able to help you, they would have responded.
<hateyla> Pollywog:  thanks man i download it.
<Flare183> chm viewer
<xtknight> !tr
<ep2011> !patience Andeh
<neonimr> hi
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience andeh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> cyber_cop: Please. stop sending me personal messages and just ask in this channel.
<findeton> xtknight: now i see that it was selected the 'default'. I've now selected opengl
<eck> ep2011: you forgot the pip
<Andeh> Well thats lovely.
<eck> pipe even
<hateyla> Pollywog:  After This Package install can i play .avi .dat .mpeg video files?
<ep2011> I know :P sorry
<xtknight> findeton: ok, good idea.  see if it's any bette rnow
<cyber_cop> #ubuntu-tr channel empty
<PirateHead> Andeh, if nobody can help you here, it's a good idea to check the archives of the Ubuntu Forums and make a new post if you don't find anything helpful.
<ep2011> I reliezed that after I pressed enter
<cyber_cop> dont help
<cyber_cop> ubotu:
<Andeh> !patience > Andeh
<ep2011> !patience | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<feniks> hello... what is cups web admin password?? root pass doesnt work
<cyber_cop> ubotu: = bot ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot ?? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_cop> channel bot?
<AlexC_> cyber_cop: yes
<Andeh> Good on ye practicing your IRC skills ep2011
<cyber_cop> :))
<findeton> solved, thanks people!
<neonimr> #!/bin/csh isnt that enough to make a shell script?
<Andeh> So, if i read correctly, nobody here knows anything about sound cards?
<cyber_cop> ubuntu-tr no user
<cyber_cop> empty
<hateyla> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<feniks> neonimr: chmod +x file.sh ?
<cyber_cop> my AMSN package installed
<feniks> hello... what is cups web admin password?? root pass doesnt work???
<cappy> Andeh: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2312945
<BlueEagle> andeh: Either that or noone has gotten around to reading your question yet. Some of us are helping other people at the momebt.
<eck> Andeh: try the forums, for things that are hardware-specific you are more likely to find someone familiar with your setup there
<BlueEagle> moment.
<Scottty> thanks, bye
<AlexC_> !repeat | feniks
<ubotu> feniks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neonimr> feniks: i did that too
<CheshireViking> greig_, looking at it, presumably you've downloaded a file called nw802-2.4-0.0.99.tar.bz2
<cyber_cop> console command write install
<neonimr> but still doesnt work
<Ltar> this is a problem-- my period and comma keys don't respond anymore--  I can't use greater than or less than either-- I messed around a bit with the keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu earlier-- attempting to assign period or comma to something gives a weird result-- imputting ctrl-period for the command displays ctrl-0xc3 and ctl-XF86AudioPlay-- --alternately
<Andeh> Ok thanks
<feniks> neonimr: and ./script.sh ?
<Joly> hello there is the channel italian? Please
<hateyla> !codecs > hateyla
<Andeh> Can i run multiple apt-gets at the same time?
<eck> Ltar: is this in gnome?
<eck> Ltar: or at the command line?
<void^> Andeh: no.
<greig_> CheshireViking : yes correct
<feniks> neonimr: just script.sh only search inside PATH, not in current dir
<Andeh> darn
<BlueEagle> andeh: No, the first one will lock the database.
<AlexC_> !france | jloy
<ubotu> jloy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Andeh> darn
<AlexC_> france?! what . I meant italy :P
<BlueEagle> andeh: You can however set apt-get to install several apps in one go.
<fellacious> does ubuntu have anything like iChat AV?
<AlexC_> !italy | joly
<BlueEagle> !aptitude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Andeh> ok, too late for that tho blueeagle
<cyber_cop> AlexC_: I send you prevate message
<Ltar> eck: this is happening in gnome
<cyber_cop> answer please
<AlexC_> No.
<PirateHead> !pm | cyber_cop
<Andeh> Whats the command for choosing the default Desktop Enviroment? The terminal just set mine to KDE and i wonder how to turn it back?
<ubotu> cyber_cop: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Ltar> eck: attempting to remap keyboard shortcuts via system-preferences-keyboard shortcuts
<cyber_cop> ok PirateHead
<eck> Ltar: i would just wipe out ~/.gconf and maybe ~/.gnome2 and hope it fixes your mistake. you will lose any configuration you did
<TheVault> I'm not sure if you get question everyday but does linux come with a system restore kinda function like windows(oh god, he said windows)
<fellacious> i want to audio chat with aim users... does ubuntu have any software to do that with?
<eck> you could back them up and copy things over as needed
<AnxiousCo> fdisk is finally reading my hard drive :) now for it to be visible and navigable do i mount it, correct?
<TheVault> eck: So there is no system restore function kinda program?
<Andeh> Whats the command for choosing the default Desktop Enviroment? The terminal just set mine to KDE and i wonder how to turn it back?
<eck> TheVault: it's called tar :-)
<thcmonkey> ubuntu got an app to write isos?
<eck> (just kidding, of course)
<CheshireViking> greig_, from memory, all i would do is right click on the file & extract it, then open a terminal, then cd to the directory that has just been created when the files were extracted and then type make in that directory - BUT - before you do that, maybe someone else can confirm it
<TheVault> thcmonkey: yes
<eck> there is no equivalent of system restore in windows
<Andeh> thcmonkey: isolinux
<TheVault> thecmonkey: try k3b
<BlueEagle> thevault: System restoration is usually done manually in linux.
<Ltar> eck: /gconf and /gnome are the shortcut maps? I presume?
<eck> AnxiousCo: that is correct
<TheVault> BlueEagle: Oh, that makes sense
<thcmonkey> gonme baker writes them to though right?
<eck> Ltar: ~/.gconf and ~/.gnome2 are where all your gnome settings are stored
<thcmonkey> gnome*
<greig_> CheshireViking: i have beeing a linux noobie lol
<BlueEagle> thevault: Well figuring that linux runs on more platforms than windows does making a generic "rescue" is harder.
<Andeh> How do i change my desktop environment back to GNOME after installing KDE?
<TheVault> Oh, alrighty
<AnxiousCo> ok thanks, does partition mean to divide into seperate drive letters or does it also mean to assign a drive a letter?
<AnxiousCo> or is that windows only gibberish
<BlueEagle> thevault: What exactly needs to be restored?
<CheshireViking> greig_, that makes two of us
<Andeh> How do i change my desktop environment back to GNOME after installing KDE?
<cappy> Andeh: when you boot up, at the login screen you get to pick your desktop environment in SESSIONS
<PirateHead> greig_: That's okay. You'll catch on if you hang in there.
<eck> AnxiousCo: windows gibberish
<fooo> AnxiousCo: everything but the letters part
<jc-denton> complaint
<Andeh> Sessions?
<ubuntu> using the live cd, how do i browse the drives in the computer ?
<jc-denton> i installed manpages-dev
<Andeh> ok
<jc-denton> and man stdio works
<TheVault> BlueEagle: Nothing, just asking now so maybe later on when I screw something up, I know what to do
<jc-denton> man complex too
<cappy> Andeh: It's a button
<cyber_cop> I format Ubuntu sistem. nstall windows. Ubunntu not support
<cyber_cop> bye channel
<jc-denton> but man math not
<jc-denton> i don't see why
<eck> AnxiousCo: partitions are sort of like separating a disk into multiple disks
<fooo> I installed manpages... but not installed the dep-yue-tee....
<jc-denton> i guess a but, should be fixed
<eck> AnxiousCo: both separate drives and separate partitions will have different drive letters in windows
<PirateHead> ubuntu: you can use GParted if you like,
<TheVault> BlueEagle: First thing I learned about linux is, for all newbs anyway, is create a backup of whatever file you edit, so later you can restore
<ubuntu> PirateHead: and that will let me see the drives ?
<MostKnown53> bootloader on usd flashdrive who knows how to do that
<Andeh> What is the command to startup beryl?
<Andeh> I want to add it to my startup scripts
<BlueEagle> thevault: Well I keep a live-cd handy with the same kernel version as the system I run. That way I can boot off the live-cd, mount up the drives and chroot into the system to fix anything that needs fixing.
<PirateHead> ubuntu: yes it will.
<Section31> I so love the Beryl "beam up" animation for minimizing/maximizing apps.
<Andeh> What is the command to start beryl?
<peija-kas> beryl-manager
<ubuntu> Andeh: beryl-manager
<Andeh> Thanks
<BlueEagle> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hateyla> i want to download some repos from seveas.ubuntu.nl its not free ?
<TheVault> BlueEagle: Oh i see. Well I also used the LIVE CD to configure alotta the programs before I actually install them on my machine, pretty useful if ya ask me
<eck> Andeh: if i see your question multiple times on the same screen, you're asking it too often
<Seveas> !seveas > hateyla
<BlueEagle> hateyla: I'm not sure if seveas still offers packages.
<Seveas> BlueEagle, I do
<DelTa_K> hi
<Andeh> eck: you must have a giant monitor then :-)
<BlueEagle> seveas: Oh. Good stuff. :)
<BlueEagle> seveas: :)
<someguy142> ...
<hateyla> Seveas: want to download some repos from ur web can i download?
<eck> Andeh: you waited for three people to enter things before repeating the question
<someguy142> wth can't i join #python?
<TheVault> BlueEagle: Thats how I got my wireless to work. Thats how I got Limewire to work and may other programs. So that way, I know what to do. See on the live cd, if I screw up something, a simple restart and try again and it works
<Seveas> someguy142, they have a join limit
<Andeh> eck: I knew it! I wish i had a huge plasma too
<Andeh> Does anyone know where i might find premade beryl configuration files?
<eck> haha
<CheshireViking> greig_, looking at the instructions on that website, its mentions that it is setup to run when its based on 2.4.18 kernel, so if your ubuntu is using the 2.6.17.11 kernel like mine, maybe it won't work without having to use some different files
<ubuntu> PirateHead: wheres the option to browse the disk ? i don't see it
<AnxiousCo> "NTFS drives will be mounted read-only!" does this mean I will not be able to save to it?
<BlueEagle> thevault: Yeah. It's a great way to cut your teeth. :)
<fellacious> lol im using your #python slot
<jim> why plasma?
<fellacious> you have been trolled.  you have lost.
<iAmTheDave> anyone ever attempt anything like this:
<someguy142> well
<Andeh> because otherwise my laptop would weigh 700 kilos
<someguy142> seveas where could i get support than?
<peija-kas> AnxiousCo yes by default Ubuntu cannot write to NTFS
<iAmTheDave> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<TheVault> BlueEagle: Yeah I know. Problem being is that, I donno if I can install Beryl on the live cd
<peija-kas> AnxiousCo you would need NTFS-3g driver to write to ntfs
<TheVault> or can I?
<greig_> CheshireViking : I see, how do i check my version?
<BlueEagle> thevault: Short answer: You can't.
<feniks> AnxiousCo: writing to ntfs doesnt work well.. normally people use fat32 for file exchange
<peija-kas> AnxiousCo and its not perfect yet
<Andeh> Will my current beryl install work on KDE too?
<BlueEagle> thevault: Long answer: You can, but you don't want to.
<OuZo> hi, all
<xtknight> BlueEagle, TheVault: it's not really any harder than doing it normally
<Andeh> hello
<TheVault> BlueEagle: Yeah, laggy and all
<greig_> CheshireViking: as i just dont what u instructed and i got errors, so perhap u are correct
<toulouse> #xubuntu
<toulouse> whoops
<CheshireViking> greig_, type uname -r in terminal
<peija-kas> feniks NTFS-3g is perfectly usable...its only missing some special things...but its still not recommended for writing to any real important drives imho
<OuZo> i am trying to use gobby & i get this error... Howl initialisation failed. Probably you need to run mDNSResponder as root prior to Gobby. Zeroconf support is deactivated for this session.. how can i fix this thanks
<TheVault> xtknight: Well honestly, I'm not sure what I would use Beryl for. I love the Expose effects, so that would be the only reason.
<peija-kas> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<AnxiousCo> peija-kas: is it very buggy or should i give it a try?
<AnxiousCo> thanks
<greig_> CheshireViking: 2.6.17-11
<AlexC_> TheVault: grouping of Windows is also very handy
<CheshireViking> greig_, rite, i think thats the default
<TheVault> AlexC_: Oh. Iv been reading around that Beryl killed Vista so bad :)
<AlexC_> TheVault: you can then compact the group so it apperas as one window, and cylce through them by pressing alt+left or right arrow
<feniks> why neither root nor normal user can login to CUPS web admin??
<AlexC_> TheVault: yes, yes it has
<Ltar> etc: where can I find the gconf and gnome2 files?
<peija-kas> AnxiousCo its not very buggy..ive used it and weve tested the files on Windows...seems to work pretty nicely..
<greig_> CheshireViking: so perhaps these drivers wont work with this version as it is a newer kernel?
<feniks> this ubuntu is weird
<Tessa> hi all. does someone know what i could do to make evince give me a better result with an in kile created pdf? http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/4246/screenshot1np3.png when i open a "normal" pdf evince has no problems showing it with good font.
<ep2011> And my windows crashed and I need to reinstall it from defragging :\
<brynk_> any people here know how to setup a bluetooth headset properly?
<eck> feniks: look at the cups documentation, it might be set in a config file
<Andeh> The reason its not perfectly reliable to use NFTS from linux is because microsoft wont tell anyone how NFTS works so all the utilities to use it are from guesswork
<AlexC_> feniks: no - it's just not Windows.
<erUSUL> feniks: becouse the web interface is disabled by default
<AnxiousCo> peija-kas:  thanks for the info
<feniks> AlexC_: it works flawlessly on gentoo
<feniks> erUSUL: localhost:631 works.. just login is rejected
<TheVault> AlexC_: Well once I finish re-installing Ubuntu on my laptop again, I'll give beryl a whirl. I did something and I screwed something up big on the system(im a newb, just exploring)
<eck> feniks: it also could be the cups user
<sarixe> hi, can someone help me with a faulty deb package installation?
<erUSUL> feniks: i know you have to enable it there is page in the wiki
<AlexC_> TheVault: best way to learn that is! exploring then breaking it :P
<eck> no, the best way to learn is to read the man pages!
<TheVault> AlexC_:Yeah, I just learned that the hard way 10 minutes ago
<Andeh> I love linux. I reccomend anyone here who never used linux to use it.
<AlexC_> eck: you can read all the books in the world ... but it will not stick untill you have expirance in doing it =)
<Andeh> * to at least try it
<xtknight> i can't stand reading books
<PirateHead> Andeh: it's nice to see that the difficulties aren't turning you off. Keep at it!
<eck> AlexC_: it's a two way street though
<TheVault> AlexC_: Was going into this thing, messing around and then i screwed something up, the system locked up and all. Restarted and I got errors and things, it screeped me out so I'm re-installing
<sarixe> metzen_: how's fios working out for you? just curious
<Andeh> Thanks PirateHead
<AlexC_> TheVault: probably that X server failed to load?
<Andeh> I dread having to even boot windows now :D
<erUSUL> feniks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface <<<< see here
<XelHa> is there a known USB problem after hibernate (on Feisty) ?
<TheVault> AlexC_: Yeah, all texted based things
<AlexC_> Andeh: I agree, it pissses me off so much lol,
<BlueEagle> feniks: For security reasons (and since ubuntu sets no password for root by default) the web interface login for cups is disabled by default. There are other ways to configure your printers that are (for most people) more intuitive. (Ie the gnome printer management interface)
<Ltar> eck: where can I find the gconf and gnome2 files?
<TheVault> AlexC_: I could not see no GUI, just all text based when I restarted with errors & whatnot
<BlueEagle> feniks: Atleast that's what I've been told.
<Andeh> This is a fact of common knoledge: Windows runs smoothly as long as you dont run it too much :-D
<eck> Ltar: ~/.gconf and ~/.gnome2
<feniks> BlueEagle: well i have root password set
<whta> ugh stupid sourceforge needs to come back up
<AlexC_> TheVault: if you mess X up run the command "sudo dpkgi--reconfigure xserver-xorg" to write a new xorg.conf file .. that should get you're X back (gui)
<AlexC_> woops,
<eck> Ltar: also, if you switch to a VT your keyboard should be fine
<AlexC_> TheVault: sudo dpkg--reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<TheVault> AlexC_: Well its to late for that, fresh install of Ubuntu is being installed on my laptop now, I'm sitting here on my desktop, enjoying linux :)
<BlueEagle> feniks: Then you just need to enable the login to cups web interface. I don't remember how that was done exactly but I am sure it's documented on the cups home pages.
<BlueEagle> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<CRNewsom> Can someone please help me with the link in firefox for java?
<AlexC_> "Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups" I tend to use a printer rather than cups =D
<CRNewsom> I installed J2RE, created the link, but it no work
<hateyla> can i paste 3 lines on main?
<CRNewsom> What is the difference between j2re and jre
<AlexC_> hateyla: 3 lines is ok,
<CRNewsom> besides a 2
<BlueEagle> alexc_: How can you print when you don't speak the same language as the printer does?
<hateyla>        You can use apt to download and install the packages. Use the following       lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and use the command sudo       apt-get update to enable downloading from this component.
<TheVault> AlexC_: Whats crazy is that, My desktop is a Pentium 3 Processor @ 993MHZ with 256mb of RAM and 20gig HD and it this computer runs linux better than it does Windows. Plays videos, music & programs faster and smoother than it did on Windows. I'm like WOW
<hateyla> for this i want to add text in source.list?
<CheshireViking> greig_, there maybe something at the bottom of that webpage that helps, it talks about what to do if you have a 2.5 kernel  - maybe you can do a similar thing for the 2.6 kernel
<eck> BlueEagle: you can if your printer speaks postscript :-)
<moosa> can someone help me it seems that i cant access my BIOS at start up :(
<Danila> Hi everyone! I am a new linux/ubuntu user. Couldn't  set up wireless connection. Is there anybody who can / is willing to help? (I looked up at community forums but it didn't help; maybe because I dont know where to start from)
<robinsjostrom> CRNewsom: maybe you should join the #java channel
<AlexC_> BlueEagle: I took languages in "cup" and I speak cup fluenty on a regular basis, my printer isn't the most talkative though
<Ltar> eck: typing ~/ brings me to my home folder-- I don't see gconf or gnome2----  argh
<BlueEagle> eck: But then you do speak the same langauge as the printer don't you? ;)
<TheVault> Danila: I can help, but I'm only good with Broadcom chipset cards
<eck> Ltar: they are hidden, hidden files start with a .
<CRNewsom> robinsjostrom: thanks for the ref
<BlueEagle> alexc_: Atleast it's a good listner.
<eck> Ltar: try this: ls -l ~/.gconf ~/.gnome2
<CheshireViking> greig_, I just tried following the suggestion it made, but the make command failed at the same point
<AlexC_> BlueEagle: hehe true!
<CheshireViking> not sure what else to suggest
<Aeolien> moosa: What have you tried so far?
<robinsjostrom> CRNewsom: no problem. Just make sure youre identified or you cant join the channel
<CRNewsom> robinsjostrom: how do I perform that in xchat
<greig_> ChesireViking: I think it looks like my cam is not supported, for this kernel version at least?
<moosa> Aeolien: the old delete at start-up only
<maryush> siema
<TheVault> CRNNewsom: sudo apt-get install xchat
<peija-kas> greig_ what cam do you have
<AlexC_> CRNewsom: /msg nickserv register password    then /msg nickserv identify password
<CRNewsom> robinsjostrom: it's been quite a while since I was on IRC regularly
<Aeolien> Have you previously accessed your BIOS?
<Andeh> wow. i was going to wait for my kde install to finish before installing kopete but apparently it did it for me :-D
<maryush> jakie mloty
<moosa> Aeolien: on this machine no
<maryush> I FROM POLAND :D
<CRNewsom> AlexC_: thanks
<Andeh> I FROM CROATIA D:
<greig_> peija-kas: Trust spacecam 120
<CRNewsom> thanks all, see you soon
<CRNewsom> maybe
<AlexC_> bye
<TheVault> brb, gotta finish setting up things on my laptop, thanks for the help guys
<moosa> however i did on others and booted ubuntu just fine
<Andeh> Bye TheVault!
<AlexC_> TheVault: cya
<TheVault> I'll be back once I'm done
<eck> !pl
<TheVault> peace until then
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<AlexC_> I suppose I'd etter be going as well!
<AlexC_> bye all!
<CheshireViking> greig_, have a look at this website http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html that mentions a patch for the 2.6 kernel
<Aeolien> moosa: Perhaps [Delete]  isn't the key for you. Sometimes you need to hit a function key. F1, F2, F8, F10, and F12 are popular ones. Escape and Backspace also are used.
<Ltar> eck: ahh I see-- It hadn't even occurred to me that ubuntu would hide system files
<Aeolien> moosa: The entry into BIOS key differs on each computer. Try others.
<Andeh> I am curious, do all linux distros: Use the newest kernel + Desktop Enviroment + Apps??
<eck> Ltar: it is not system files, it is any file that starts with a .  this is a very old unix thing :-)
<peija-kas> greig_ check out this site: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2324
<sethk> Ltar, doesn't hide them, really.  the ls listing doesn't show them without the flag, but they aren't hidden
<moosa> the start up dosnt wait for me to try them all
<greig_> CheshireViking: do i just copy and past that command into terminal?
<void^> Andeh: no.
<greig_> peija-kas: i will
<eck> Ltar: if you use the -a option in ls you can see them
<Andeh> void^: why not?
<eck> Ltar: e.g. try this: ls -la ~
<peija-kas> greig_ someone there commented: working driver available at: http://mxhaard.free.fr/index.html
<Andeh> void^: what do they use then?
<CheshireViking> greig_, no, i don't think so
<Aeolien> moosa: Do what you can. It will prolly involve rebooting a few times.
<void^> Andeh: if you want things to be stable you need to stick an older version and just apply bugfixes to that
<void^> +to
<eck> Ltar: you can toggle seeing hidden files in nautilus with ctrl-h, iirc
<moosa> Aeolien: it is a laptop by the way
<peija-kas> greig_ might be painful to set up thou
<fellacious> audio chat in ubuntu: am i correct in saying that there is no program for this functionality?
<Aeolien> moosa: What's the manufacturer?
<peija-kas> greig_ but wont hurt to try ;)
<Andeh> void^: so they use what i said and the latest stable one?
<moosa> dell
<Andeh> ok
<greig_> peija-kas, this is all painfull, first time on linus lol
<peija-kas> oh :)
<Andeh> Whats a good IRC client? Looks like i'll come here often :-D
<eck> greig_: get off of him
<Aeolien> moosa: Try F2 then.
<fellacious> Andeh: try irssi
<fellacious> or xchat
<moosa> Aeolien: ok thanks
<greig_> CheshireVikings being a good help;)
<peija-kas> greig_ i just set up a friends cam and almost went nuts...and im not a new user ;) cams can be difficult because theyre often not officially supported
<moosa> *boots*
<greig_> eck:lol
<Andeh> Which is the best for IRC with easy ways to use all the commands?
<feniks> ok found ubuntu blog
<feniks> l8r
<fellacious> xchat is easy, irssi is powerful
<eck> Andeh: irssi (and you're gonna start a flame war :-)
<unh0ly_> Andeh: irssi.
<Andeh> irssi for me then
<Hansel> bitchx...  :x
<greig_> peika-kas, i shall check the site u sent also and see how it goes, thanks
<fellacious> irssi is the chat program of choice of the gaynigger association of america
<Andeh> sudo apt-get install irssi?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-15-119-166.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by LjL
<peija-kas> Andeh yes
<Danila> TheVault, thank you. When I write "lshw" command, I see that my wireless (eth1) is disabled. When I try to enable it by "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" I get "Connection timed up" message. I am very new to linux and do not know from where to start. I entered the necessary information in "network manager" program, but "search domains"  and "domain name"  fields are empty. Are they necessary (sorry if stpid question)? By the way I use ndiswrapper and my wireless mode
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Andeh> Wow thats easier than i thought. Very standard, ubuntu :D
<peija-kas> fellacious maybe you should leave for using that kind of language
<Hansel> gg LjL  :)
<Hansel> peija-kas, he is gone.
<peija-kas> ops
<peija-kas> :)
<unh0ly_> And whats so bad about fellatio?
<whta> wait what
<Hansel> unh0ly_, don't tempt the gods (err.. ops)
<peija-kas> on this channel, ONLY discussion of Ubuntu and help
<peija-kas> nothing else thank you
<unh0ly_> No problem. I was just confused. ;-)
<MostKnown53> hey whats a good firewall for linux
<liquiddoom> MostKnown53: Linux has a firewall built in
<liquiddoom> MostKnown53: Install the package "firestarter"
<LjL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jaycie> how do i intall ubuntu6.10 from desktop after i have booted up with the cd in?
<JohnPhys> MostKnown53: I think "iptables" is the system linux uses for the firewall, and most everything else is a frontend.  I use firestarter, but I'm not sure if that's being maintained anymore.
<LjL> jaycie: click on the icon that says "Install"?
<peija-kas> jaycie double click the Install icon
<jaycie> hit the install icon?
<unh0ly_> jaycie: You click the Install-icon on the desktop.
<Aeolien> jaycie: Yeah, do that.
<jaycie> ok thanks.. great.. can i sit here case i need more help?
<peija-kas> yes
<LjL> JohnPhys: no, iptables is a frontend too. the system linux uses is called netfilter
<LaserLine> I have somthing that won't delete in the trash bin.  How do I force delete it?
<Aeolien> jaycie: That's why we're here. :P
<peija-kas> jaycie if you have a windows partition in the same machine, make sure to backup any important data!
<hateyla> i just add a source in source.list after then i update my apt-get with 'sudo apt-get update" now how can i install selected package from select source?
<JohnPhys> LjL: alrighty, thanks for the info
<unh0ly_> LaserLine: cd into it via your console, then rm it.
<jaycie> thanks muich Aeolien will it take along time?
<eck> LaserLine: you can delete it at the command line, the trash direcotyr is ~/.Trash
<Danila> Help wanted! : )   Subject Wireless installation.              When I write "lshw" command, I see that my wireless (eth1) is disabled. When I try to enable it by "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" I get "Connection timed up" message. I am very new to linux and do not know from where to start. I entered the necessary information in "network manager" program, but "search domains"  and "domain name"  fields are empty. Are they necessary (sorry if stpid question)? By the 
<Danila> Can anybody help?
<peija-kas> jaycie if you happen to make some mistakes in partitioning and accidentally erase windows etc
<peija-kas> jaycie installing should take 20-30 mins in livecd
<jaycie> peija-kas ok
<unh0ly_> brbr
<unh0ly_> -r
<unh0ly_> ;)
<Aeolien> jaycie: *Do* make sure you back up your hard drive if you are installing besides Windows.
<NETWizz> I need help installing RAID
<jaycie> Aeolien nope no windows
<peija-kas> jaycie then no problem ;)
<Aeolien> jaycie: Wonderful. It's a lot easier then.
<Danila> :(
<jaycie> i am tryin to get rid of ms.. but have 6 puters i think so it takes time and im new to linux
<hume> hi...how can I play a dvd.iso, mounted loopback, in dapper?
<peija-kas> oh yeh..well its best to learn by doing..
<hume> mplayer seems to crash all the time
<Aeolien> jaycie: Indeed.
<peija-kas> hume try VLC player
<eck> Danila: the error was connection timed up?
<N3WB> Is it possible to get a PHP Script to restart a program lets say steam?
<jaycie> yes peija yer rite, i hope the networking is not hard with the cable connection not wireless on this one
<peija-kas> "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<eck> N3WB: of course, if it had the proper permissions
<X86echo> hello peeps
<Andeh> !irssi
<peija-kas> jaycie wired networking works better
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<jaycie> peija-kas so im told but is it hard to set up?
<Aeolien> jaycie: What networking do you have? Modem? LAN? PPPOE?
<peija-kas> jaycie youre on the net now :) so no its not hard
<jaycie> dsl router linksys
<NETWizz> I have a prolient ML 370 Server and wish to run Ubuntu Server on it
<NETWizz> I cannot get it to work though
<jaycie> i hear the cd working bout dont see anything going on
<peija-kas> jaycie if youre on the livecd now?
<NETWizz> RAID isn't supported
<NETWizz> please help
<jaycie> peija-kas i  didnt think so.. i ordered it online
<eck> NETWizz: find out what raid card you have and then search the forums
<rbellamy> what's the recommended way to add language bindings to gedit?
<vijay> how do i get yahoo messenger??........... im behind proxy server and was unable to config gaim to use as yahoo messenger
<N3WB> eck: How?
<peija-kas> vijay you can use gaim thru proxy cant you?
<msgmike> Hi again, I used the alternate iso installer for 6.10 and I'm still getting the orange screen with gibberish when I start up. I have an 7800GT PCIX videocard, could anyone shed some light on this problem? I think the OS installed OK, as grub is setup and loads up, I get to the username screen and when I login I see lines like bad pixels and an orange background.
<vijay> ye but my p[roxy does not allow 5050 tunneling
<eck> N3WB: i don't know php, but you would just have to send a kill signal to the program and then bring it back up with however you do system calls in php
<jaycie> peija-kas should i see anything on desktop going on or jsut a mouse sittin there and hear the cd going?
<peija-kas> jaycie try rebooting and doing it again
<peija-kas> it should start a graphical installer program
<eck> N3WB: it wouldn't be too much different from how you do it at the command line though
<peija-kas> ive had it crahs sometimes
<thugren> Hello, SO has anyone tried the kubuntu 6.10 in x64? Mine  keep freeze up at the video card init string?
<Aeolien> jaycie: How old is that computer?
<vijay> wht ever port i try to connect it gives errors
<peija-kas> afk..
<clearzen> thugren: I tried it and then I went back to 32 bit
<thugren> I am going to see if I can get the 6.06 and see if it will work better?
<jaycie> tis a dell um had ME on it
<jaycie> deminsion4300.. not sure.. my sister gave it to us
<thugren> clearzen why what is the difference?
<clearzen> thugren: there is not as many available packages
<clearzen> thugren: like flash
<jaycie> its not doing anything that i can tell but the cd is running
<msgmike> Hi again, I used the alternate iso installer for 6.10 and I'm still getting the orange screen with gibberish when I start up. I have an 7800GT PCIX videocard, could anyone shed some light on this problem? I think the OS installed OK, as grub is setup and loads up, I get to the username screen and when I login I see lines like bad pixels and an orange background.
<clearzen> thugren: And it seems to be more buggy
<mozul> anyone here know about installing ubuntu on a system with a raid card?
<unh0ly_> msgmike: You can access your OS via Ctrl Alt F1-6. Then open your xorg.conf via vim and edit the first resolution listed in 24bit-section.
<thugren> clearzen Aaaa.. That might explain my I can't get that system to work.
<Aeolien> jaycie: Have you told it to boot from CD?
<jaycie> Aeolien i hit install at the boot up screen
<thugren> mozul What type of raid card do you have?
<Aeolien> jaycie: OK, good.
<unh0ly_> Just erase the first one, just see if it's a problem with your drivers. Alternatively just edit your device to vesa.
<vijay> plz help me out...... i even cant instll the package from yahoo website also.... it gives me some dependencies error
<Aeolien> jaycie: Have you seen any text since then?
<mozul> Promise FastTrak TX2000
<jaycie> Aeolien so still need to hit the INSTALL icon?
<msgmike> unh0ly: how do I access vim?
<unh0ly_>  - vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jaycie> Aeolien i hit the install desktop icon but hav not seen anything since.. just hear cd working
<unh0ly_> without "-" in front of it.
<NETWizz> Where are the forums
<NETWizz> I need help installing RAID on an ML370
<NETWizz> That is a Compaq Server
<unh0ly_> Make sure to read the manual of vim and the beginner lesson for vim-users.
<thugren> mozul Aaaa.. Well I did it with a promise ATA100 Raid. But I didn't seem to matter if it was drivers where raid.
<Aeolien> jaycie: Make sure you double-click. The mouse cursor will turn to a spinning pinwheel while the "Install" window loads.
<jaycie> i need to run out and do my chores will take bout half hour.. if this has not moved when i come back i think it wont work lol,, mouse diid work a bit i forgot but quit
<jaycie> shall i double click it again?
<Aeolien> jaycie: I don't see why not.
<jaycie> ok ty
<thugren> mozul, It would see 2 different drive even if I has them part raided..
<unh0ly_> Hm. Just click it once, then hit Return.
<jaycie> gr mouse is froze up
<mozul> thugren: i tried instaling 6.10 from the alternative cd.  and it doesn't see the raid mirror when the bios does.  Promise has drivers for SUSE, redhat and turbo
<unh0ly_> Hm. Not good, jaycie.
<Aeolien> jaycie: Well, it's doing something :P
<cappy> vijay: you can configure GAIM to work with your proxy, that's going to be the easiest way
<K3nto> hey guys this may seem a lil bit off topic, but it kinda is. My isp keeps track of how much i download/upload. is there some whay to hide that from them?
<jaycie> the cd is working
<nexousNET> Hi
<unh0ly_> K3nto: No.
<clearzen> K3nto: yeah, mod your cable modem
<nexousNET> I just installed ubuntu-server
<unh0ly_> You cant't cheat you volume.
<nexousNET> I just logged in via "cmd" What can I go about doing now?
<K3nto> unh0ly_: somebody was telling me something about using proxy settings?
<jaycie> ah shoot there went aeolien lol
<clearzen> K3nto: you can uncap your bandwidth too, but the feds will kick down your door if you don't know what you are doing
<thugren> mozul Yea.. I have tried to install that the x64 bit? but didn't get installed keep freeze up.
<sethk> K3nto, no
<erUSUL> nexousNET: to do what?
<kitche> K3nto: umm it still goes though your ISP
<unh0ly_> clearzen: Uhm, the ISP will still be able to connect the traffic to the account.
<mozul> ok
<thugren> mozul Are you using the i386?
<Pollywog> why isn't ifrename in Ubuntu repositories?
<sethk> K3nto, proxies are not going to hide anything.  if you download through their pipe to your machine, they'll see it
<mozul> thugren: yes
<K3nto> nuts
<nexousNET> erUSUL: Well, I'm wondering what all I can do with ubuntu-server now, am I able to get a graphical interface?
<unh0ly_> sethk: exactly.
<jaycie> its been doing this for over 10 mins.. and its not doing anything on dt i think
<nexousNET> or what that just be ubuntu desktop pretty much
<K3nto> mkay, thanks for the destruction of hope :D
<K3nto> lol
<thugren> mozul Another thing to try is use the 6.06.
<vijay> hey cappy but my schol proxy server does not allow 5050 port tunneling
<unh0ly_> You're welcome.
<vijay> so i cant cinfigure
<vijay> it
<clearzen> unh0ly_: you can sniff comcast with blackcat firmware and using nieboring mac addys to throw them off I think.
<CheshireViking> greig_, are you still around? have you got anywhere with the webcam?
<jaycie> what should i do.. its been 15 mins and done nuttin
<thugren> mozul And When I install Suse to that raid Had nothing but headaches..
<kitche> nexousNET: yes sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install gnome with everything that a desktop ubuntu would have
<greig_> im still here, still reading up atm
<mozul> thugren: is it possible to press f3 during the cd boot process for ubuntu and install a driver disk like other distros can?
<unh0ly_> clearzen: I don't think so. As I said, if they're not stupid, they will log the traffic to the account of the customer.
<nexousNET> kitche: okay, what If I want xfce or some other thing? Rather than gnome
<jaycie> i have to go now.. i think the ubuntu is not working .. bbl thanks
<kitche> nexousNET: just do xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop if you want the otehr ones just install their packages
<greig_> CheshireVikin: yea im here, still reading up about others having issues with it
<nexousNET> okay
<K3nto> gaaahhhhh. my sound in ubuntu isnt working
<K3nto> i have a game in one workspace, and my music player in the other. i disabled the sound from the game and now theres no music
<thugren> mozul  hmmm, I belive there is a hardware manger like that of suse and you can add your custom hardware?
<CheshireViking> greig_, i've been looking round, came across this website of someone who sounds like the same problem as you - needing to install on a 2.6 kernal & having to use the patch as well, http://www.unixgroups.com/showthread.php?s=450747dd758333b1d62728b899fe2224&t=73189&page=1&pp=10 - i don't know if it'll help, also found this message about having to use the cvs files, not the main release - i can't help with that i'm afraid, but good luck
<unh0ly_> Maybe its still using the sound-demon, just without any sound-ouput, K3nto?
<mozul> ok thanks
<thugren> mozul So what are the hard drive size that you are raiding?
<greig_> Cheshireviking: thanks alot, i appreciate it
<mozul> two 200 gig drives that are a mirror.  I want to put /home on that.
<thugren> mozul and What Raid are you using?
<K3nto> unh0ly_: maybe. how do i fix it
<cappy> vijay: you could connect to your home computer then, and tunnel port 5050
<CheshireViking> greig_, your welcome, just wish i'd been able to help better
<unh0ly_> K3nto: The only way that comes to mind would be, to quit the player and the game.
<mozul> thugren: ill put everything else on a single 200gig drive.
<unh0ly_> Then start your music, followed by the game.
<K3nto> ok
<mozul> thugren: i really want raid 5 but dont have a card that will do it.
<unh0ly_> That's how I'd do it with Q3.
<K3nto> yesss
<K3nto> unh0ly_: yep
<unh0ly_> Worked? :)
<K3nto> yep
<unh0ly_> Fine.
<thugren> mozul wow..    man what are you planing to do? ;) LOL.. Man I have a 40Gig Partion on my main pc and 12 gig on my laptop for ubuntu. AndI have add Almost every peice of software ubuntu has to offer and I still have like 5 gig or more left..
<thugren> ;)
<unh0ly_> thugren: Lots of music, movies and games, maybe? ;o)
<anolis> anyone know anything about kiba-dock
<mozul> thugren: we plan to put or music and pictures on the mirror (currently over 120g) and the non mirrored drive will be torrenting down any tv shows we want to watch
<unh0ly_> Btw, I have a very stupid problem. I have and IDE hard disk, that I have to mount every time I boot.
<thugren> unholy.. LOL.. Yea.. I guess.. But That is what CD and DVD are for.. ;)
<anolis> and why when i run it it doesnt let me click on anything but kiba
<Alonea> So, does Linux have any nice video editing software? like somthing similar to Pinnacle , Showbiz, Primier, etc.
<kitche> unh0ly_: did you add that drive to your /etc/fstab?
<unh0ly_> I know its being done in /etc/fstab, but I don't know how.
<thugren> mozul.. Aaaa. Becare doing torrent service for games and ythat
<unh0ly_> Don't I need to know the UUID?
<kitche> unh0ly_: you cna use device names instead if you wish
<mlalkaka> does anyone know of a good website where i can pay for and download music (without DRM)? the only one i could find so far is http://www.allofmp3.com.
<knoppix> Servus!
<unh0ly_> so /dev/hdb5 /home/user/name should be enough?
<unh0ly_> Or do I need to add the filesystem too?
<mozul> thugren: Thanks. cya later.  Ill try a driver disk later.
<thugren> mozul and whatcha your bandwidth when your using the torrents..
<kitche> unh0ly_: you have ot add the filesystem also like /dev/hdb5 /home/user/name/ filesystem 0 0 or 0 1 depending
<mozul> thugren: FIOS rules
<erUSUL> Alonea: maybe kino
<unh0ly_> What does 0 1 and 0 0 mean?
<FreeKFC_Guy> can i upgrade ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 from a cd
<thugren> mozul ;) LOL..
<Alonea> erUSUL: hmmm, some other guy said it sucks.
<rbellamy> i need some remedial help... when i try to use "readline -p" in my script... it says that the command wasn't found...
<thugren> mozul and money get priority. ;) Teehee
<rbellamy> but i've got both readline-common and libreadline5 installed
<erUSUL> Alonea: i can not say otherwise becouse i never used it
<kitche> unh0ly_: man fstab will tell you about those
<steve_> Lynoure: i removed all the old kernel vers via synaptic.  i watched the terminal window and noticed that it didn't find the files i moved, but kept going anyway
<nexousNET> How do I get my ethernet connection working in server-edition?
<unh0ly_> kitche: Ah, sure. Thank you!
<Andeh> Hello again!
<unh0ly_> Got to grab something eat. Laters. :)
<erUSUL> nexousNET: configure it in /etc/network/interfaces and bring it up
<rbellamy> so... my question is... is there a magic incantation i'm missing to get readline working in a bash script?
<steve_> Lynoure: rebooted, and mythtv fired right back up.  as  long as i didnt' break that i'm happy :)
<Andeh> I am back
<nexousNET> erUSUL: I added 'auto eth0' and 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<zafod77> quick question about mount points. I have a system with an smb share mount on it...the server went down before unmounting the drive now that the server is back up I'm trying to remount it but it sais the device is busy how can I regain control of it?
<erUSUL> nexousNET: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nexousNET> erUSUL: okay brb
<greig_> sorry, whats teh command to see what kernel im running again please?
<Andeh_> Hello
<FreeKFC_Guy> hey
<FreeKFC_Guy> i gotta question aboiut installing ubuntu
<Andeh_> How do i check if i am running KDE?
<gunawan> hello
<Andeh_> I think its gnome!
<gunawan> im from indonesia
<scv> oh
<gunawan> im use ubuntu versi 5.01
<zafod77> greig_: cat /proc/version
<thugren> mozul and money get priority. ;) Teehee?
<thugren> Opps
<gunawan> im satisfied
<thugren> Andeh what did you download?
<FreeKFC_Guy> i want to upgrade to 6.10 from cd - is it possible
<Andeh_> How do i check if i am running kde?
<FreeKFC_Guy> andeh: which ver of ubuntu u running
<Andeh_> Latest
<Andeh_> Edgy Eft 6.10
<thugren> andeh What version did you download? ubuntu kubuntu or edubuntu?
<liquiddoom> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Andeh_> UBUNTU and i did apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<rennen01> ens1371 still not working fully.  just hearing static.  can anyone help?
<Andeh_> about ten minutes ago
<mallow23> hey, I just installed xubuntu 6.06 and was unable to log in . . . so I used the rescue disc and added a user but I dont have admin rights, how can I add admin privaleges?
<hateyla> Andeh_: i m new but.. i want to say.. try to install it.. u just download it ... i think
<gxr1> hi...
<thugren> andeh, Going into log off and check the session's? You can log into and see what is there?
<gxr1> is there any website that contains a list og repositories for ubuntu
<Andeh_> well it was a kubuntu login screen
<gxr1> i mean extra repositories for 6.10
<Andeh_> but it looks exactly the same after
<Andeh_> and i cant find the KDE options
<thugren> andeh then it is more like the kde version?
<void^> Andeh_: switch your session to kde on the login screen.
<Andeh_> i dont know, i want to find out if i am running kde!
<mallow23> can anybody help me?  I need to know how to give an acount admin rights through a terminal
<Andeh_> everything but the desktop im in now looks like KDE but this is gnome i think
<Andeh_> How do i make SURE that its KDE?
<CheshireViking> greig_, if you can get somebody to explain about the CVS files, this sounds exactly what you need http://andatche.com/2006/05/27/nw802-webcam-linux-driver/
<Andeh_> the login screen IS KDE
<smarteeo> hi, I recently installed ubuntu on my thinkpad t41, and I am absolutely unable to get the trackpoint scrolling button to work. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions. I have already tried as many of the google results as I can, but nothing seems to work
<thugren> andeh, do what void just told ya..
<darkfusion> hey guys gnome keeps renaming my hard drive end.end
<kitche> Andeh_: look at the about
<darkfusion> tried to change fstab but no luck
<Andeh_> The only place to GET about is the gnome about
<Andeh_> the login and boot says KUBUNTU but everything else is gnome
<Andeh_> weird
<rennen01> happened to me too
<rennen01> i removed kde
<kitche> Andeh_: then you are using gnome did you select kde before you logged in?
<rennen01> and the usplash stayed kubuntu
<rennen01> did you remove kde?
<greig_> cheshireviking: yea looks right, im just going to read it, thanks:)
<thugren> andeh But Do a Session change in the logging screen. You will see the KDE or Gnome, or lite or some others.
<Andeh_> I didnt select anything, the login screen was KUBUNTU so i didnt think i had to
<Andeh_> all the apps running now are GNOME
<void^> think again
<rennen01> when you install kubuntu it does that
<Andeh_> it says so in sessions
<Andeh_> ok
<Andeh_> ill log out then?
<Andeh_> bye
<rennen01> no
<smarteeo> does anyone here have a thinkpad that they have working with the trackpoint based scrolling?
<rbellamy> in bash scripting, what's the difference between "select" and "readline" and why would one work (select) and not the other (readline)?
<Flare183> has anybody gotten compiz to work with AIGLX
<darkfusion> any idea on the hard drive renaming ?
<robokop> how can i set x to autostart on boot?
<rennen01> you have to un-install the kubuntu usplash to see the ubuntu instead of kubuntu again
<brophat> booted with live cd get the msg "GNOME error. It says: Did not receive reply. Remote application did not send reply, security blocked reply, network conection broken." does that mean graphics card not compatible?
<Flare183> has anybody gotten compiz to work with AIGLX
<smarteeo> the touchpad scrolling works for me, but the trackpoint does not. I have tried modifying xorg.conf in many of the ways suggested online, but i cant make it work
<smarteeo> help?
<rennen01> no but i have beryl =)
<FreeKFC_Guy> i tried to install ubuntu 6.10 on ubuntu 6.06 machine - installation goes fine but it get stuck at detecting system files - help
<quaal> why does gnome partition editor not give me the option to make an ext partition
<Flare183> beryl i know
<rennen01> =(
<bayziders> how do you edit your start up porgrams?
<Flare183> I had fedora core 6 running with compiz and AIGLX but i couldn't connect to the internet so i switched back to ubuntu so i know that compiz will work i have tried to make it work but with no success
<nexousNET> Do I have to install an extra repo to do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<rennen01> bayziders System>Prefences>Sessions
<robokop> how can i set x to autostart on boot?
<rennen01> robokop System>Prefences>Sessions
<Flare183> so can anybody help me?
<brophat> booted with live cd get the msg "GNOME error. It says: Did not receive reply. Remote application did not send reply, security blocked reply, network conection broken." does that mean graphics card not compatible?
<robokop> rennen01: i don't have gnome installed
<Poul^Laptop> After i have reinstalled ubuntu, my other partions of my hardisk(those with windows on) Arent mountet, i cant see em like i used to? do i have to do anything special to see this?
<rennen01> aw shucks =(
<rennen01> one sec
<Andeh> hello again
<rennen01> hi
<FreeKFC_Guy> hey
<Andeh> i got kde running
<lokam> how do i play rmvb movie files?
<Andeh> its horrible :D
<FreeKFC_Guy> candy
<Flare183> I had fedora core 6 running with compiz and AIGLX but i couldn't connect to the internet so i switched back to ubuntu so i know that compiz will work i have tried to make it work but with no success
<Flare183> so can anybody help me?
<nexousNET> Do I have to install an extra repo to do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<user-land> Is there a way to make the system realise a file is gone ?
<rennen01> other than the internet howd you like the fc6 compiz?
<robokop> nexousNET: not that i know
<Jack_Minster> Hi, can anyone help me with my WRT54GX4?
<Flare183> rennen01:> i really like it!
<Jack_Minster> (Linksys PCI Adapter)
<FreeKFC_Guy> which is better fluxbox or xfce - i mean performance wise
<Flare183> just great
<nexousNET> robokop: Well I just installed ubuntu server edition, added my ethernet connection. Internet works fine. When i run 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' it says package ... not found
<rennen01> flare183: ill have to do that tonight
<nolimitsoya> if i want to record the top and average cpu usage of a process - how do i? what im looking for is something similar to top, but for resources
<GaiaX11> nexousNET: I think not.
<Flare183> rennen01:> what do you mena
<Flare183> rennen01:> what do you mean
<rennen01> flare183: install fc6 compiz
<robokop> nexousNET: do you have the internet repos installed or just the cd
<rennen01> flare183: or at least start the install =)
<Flare183> rennen01:> well try to connect to the net
<nexousNET> robokop: not sure, what file has the repos listed in it?
<blake__> \list
<nexousNET> "/etc/apt/sources.list" isnt it
<VR_> is there going to be another herd before the final release?
<Flare183> rennen01:> i have a broadcom wireless pc card an i can't get it to connect on Fedora (WMP 11)
<robokop> nexousNET: should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<nexousNET> robokop: k
<quaal> how do i make an ext partition on a new drive? gparted doesnt seem to have the option
<GaiaX11> nexousNET: right. Have a look there
<GaiaX11> And enable the repos
<robokop> can sb help me with setting x to autorun?
<Flare183> rennen01:> and i can't even get it to connect
<nexousNET> Wait, what will the repos be for server edition?
<GaiaX11> robokop: Do you mean getting in without gdm asking for a pass?
<nexousNET> Or should they just be commented in there right now?
<Flare183> well had problems connecting to the net with the same card when i first got ubuntu but i wrote a script that fixed that
<rennen01> Flare183: im not sure but if i see you in here later i will give you how my install is going
<robokop> GaiaX11: don't have gdm but xfce4
<Flare183> rennen01:> ok
<wazzles> hey charlies
<Flare183> i'll be here
<GaiaX11> robokop: whatever.
<robokop> robokop: and i wan't it to ask for a pass
<robokop> but now i have to login first and then startx
<N3WB> How to i set folder permissions?
<quaal> chmod
<GaiaX11> N3WB: chmod
<Flare183> rennen01:> oh yeah by the way i have a ATI Radeon Graphics card if that helps
<N3WB> a yes thats right, thanks
<penius> what package installs Magick-config? I just did an apt-get install imagemagick and mogrify/compare/etc are there, but there's no Magick-config
<quaal> does anyone know how to make an ext partition? gnome partition editor doesnt even give ext as an option for some reason
<thugren> hey what is the ubuntu's Xconfigure file that I can type to do the x window fixing?
<quaal> Xorg.conf ?
<erUSUL> quaal: man mkfs
<robokop> quaal: why whould you want ext instead of ext2 or ext3
<quaal> erUSUL, thanks
<quaal> robokop, i meant extx
<quaal> 2 or 3
<erUSUL> quaal: man mkfs.ext3 more precisely
<quaal> ok
<quaal> just thought there would be a gui or something
<quaal> dunno why gparted would offer everything from msdos to amiga to bsd file system but not linux's native ext
<robokop> quaal just checked mine has ext2 and ext3 options
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> weird
<nolimitsoya> quaal,  why would you want ext to begion with? (or are we talkinjg about ext2/3?)
<taigeR_`> tell me
<nolimitsoya> *begin
<N3WB> What do i need to write to get full permissions to folder "www" then? .-.-
<nolimitsoya> N3WB, depends on what you want to do...
<robokop> N3WB: you your group or everyone?
<ferronica> How to open rar file
<N3WB> Just me
<N3WB> and all permissions
<N3WB> read write delete create etc.
<erUSUL> !rar > ferronica
<nolimitsoya> N3WB,  you can either log in as a user with rights, chown it to make it yours, or add yourself to the group, or open the permissions for everyone. take a pick. :)
<quaal> nolimitsoya, ext2/ext3
<pepie34> is ther a devel feisty special irc channel somewhere?
<jfalvarez> hey :), question, where can I look some fail error when I try to start a service, I mena, it just say "fail"
<jfalvarez> :|
<ferronica> erUSUL: yes rar
<jfalvarez> *mean
<N3WB> permissions for evryone..
<ferronica> erUSUL: A .rar file
<erUSUL> ferronica: see the pm from ubotu
<robokop> N3WB: chmod 700 <file>
<erUSUL> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<N3WB> (its a folder, works then too?)
<robokop> N3WB: yes, but for the files in the folder add -R
<nexousNET> It's still asking for cd
<nexousNET> when I run install for xubuntu-desktop
<rEvolution27> i messed up my xorg.conf and did a dpgk-reconfigure but i didn't tell it to include my laptop's native widescreen resolution... I don't even know what the native resolution is... Any ideas?
<robokop> nexousNET: out comment the cd line
<nolimitsoya> robokop, 700? sure you dont mean 777?
<brophat> if live cd does not work on a particular box, then you could safely say that ubuntu is not compatible with that box?
<robokop> nolimitsoya: 700 is just you
<Priest-of-Psi> brophat: no
<nexousNET> that'd be why :-p
<nexousNET> brb
<Priest-of-Psi> Linux/ unix is compatible with anything that does not run mac os
<Priest-of-Psi> :D
<nolimitsoya> robokop, yes, but thatd be daft for the www dir. then people wont be able to browse it :)
<robokop> nolimitsoya: he asked for just him
<brophat> Priest-of-Psi we are getting a gnome error. could it be that the correct video driver does not get installed with the live cd?
<N3WB> with user rights 700 it shows nothing but with 777 it shows but still i cant add edit delete or anything just view the files and read them
<fabio> olaa
<Priest-of-Psi> brophat: gnome sucks anyway
<robokop> N3WB: using a browser like firefox to view them?
<Priest-of-Psi> its well developed
<Priest-of-Psi> but I dont like it
<Priest-of-Psi> :D
<N3WB> File Manager
<ferronica> erUSUL: how to open .rar
<Priest-of-Psi> fluxbox for life!
<brophat> Priest-of-Psi true. how do i get the live cd to load a different wm ??
<X86echo> Konqueror is real slow for me for some reason
<fabio> no puedo cambiar los permisos
<fabio> que puedo hacer
<robokop> N3WB: what if you try to edit them from comand line
<erUSUL> ferronica: install unrar and use that command (unrar x file.rar)
<VR_> brophat, you can't, each cd has only one wm
<CheshireViking> greig_, just been playing around & trying a few things, using synaptic, i installed cvs, after that, i copied each line starting "cvs" from that last webpage i sent, that downloaded a directory to my home directory, then i just followed the instructions starting with the cp Makefile.26 Makefile etc, it still crashed out on me, but i'm not sure if i've got the kernel source that it says is needed.  Hope that helps a bit more
<robokop> !espanyol > fabio
<VR_> brophat, ubuntu has gnome, kubuntu kde, xubuntu xfce,  and so on...
<X86echo> anyone know does this have to do with something I'm missing in the install
<brophat> VR_ so even if i was to install ubuntu, I would be stuck initialy using the wm that comes with it?
<nexousNET> Now it's coming up with errors
<VR_> brophat, not necessarily
<ferronica> erUSUL: i saved that .rar file on desktop
<robokop> !spanish > fabio
<greig_> CheshireViking: thanks i'll try that also and see if i get any further, i hope i get there in the end
<VR_> brophat, you can always do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" if you wanted kde
<Takoda_Sky> Does linux support WPA?
<X86echo> well shoot it seems fine now
<brophat> VR_ ahh ok.
<VR_> brophat, or xubuntu-desktop, whatever you want
<erUSUL> Takoda_Sky: depends on the wifi card driver
<peter07> Takoda_Sky: yes
<robokop> can sb help me with setting x to autorun?
<nexousNET> It's possible to have xubuntu-desktop on server-edition right?
<Takoda_Sky> I see
<Takoda_Sky> well I obviously don't have that driver
<robokop> nexousNET: should be yes
<Takoda_Sky> ugh
<brophat> VR_ if gome is giving probs on live cd, if i was to get the kde ubuntu disk, it may be ok?
<Spanska> How can I install a new package from the command-line? I don't know the name of the package, I just want to install an application called "joe".
<ferronica> erUSUL: i used this command   sudo apt-get install unrar
<erUSUL> Takoda_Sky: what wifi card do you have?
<eck> nexousNET: ugh, why would you want to have X11 on a server?
<nexousNET> robokop: give me a minute, and I'll tell you the error
<Takoda_Sky> was trying to get an older latitude up on the network so I could toy around with xubuntu a bit
<eck> nexousNET: sure, you can do it if you really want
<Takoda_Sky> one sec
<X86echo> anyone want a hot cup of green tea?
<VR_> brophat, what kind of problems are you having w/ gnome?
<robokop> Spanska: try apt-cache search "joe"
<ferronica> erUSUL: at ;ast it showed me this error -> E: Couldn't find package unra
<peter07> Takoda_Sky: do you can connect to not encrypted network?
<brophat> VR_ Did not receive reply. Remote application did not send reply, security blocked reply, network conection broken.
<eck> X86echo: i do :-)
<erUSUL> !info unrar
<brophat> VR_ that is with live cd
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<pepie34> I'm looking ofr the linux-image-2.6.20-9 package because this is the only one to work on the macbook pro C2D on fesity
<Takoda_Sky> haven't tried yet, in fact the encryption isn't really even nec. just do it as a safe gaurd
<robokop> X86echo: no tea is evil COFFEE COFFEE
<erUSUL> ferronica: you have to enable multiverse
<brophat> VR_ the puter is a 1998 dell
<pepie34> and it is not on the repository anymore
<VR_> brophat, i think even if you tried the kubuntu cd, you'd be in the same spot because all it is, is just a different wm, but the same stuff under the hood
<Verithrax> Hm, is it possible to install Beryl on herd 5? I'd like to test it.
<pepie34> any idea where can i find it?
<nexousNET> Well, I wanted server-edition because of the minimalisticness of it. I just wanted to have my server, with a minimal 'os'
<eck> Verithrax: you could, but it comes with compiz which might be a better bet
<Takoda_Sky> it's an IEEE 802.11b card.. need more info?
<quaal> holy jesus
<brophat> VR_ true it is probably a prob with X
<robokop> pepie34: check #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<nexousNET> Because ubuntu desktop had to much to get rid of for what I wanted.
<Verithrax> Compiz won't work properly; it didn't on Edgy either at any rate.
<brophat> VR_ you think it is a video card incompatiblity?
<quaal> mkfs requires me to know the blocksize of the hard drive and all this bullshit?
<cherva> i have a little problem when i copy a text from firefox then i close it and reopen it again the copied text is gone pls help
<quaal> why doesnt my gparted just have ext2/3 in it ?
<quaal> this doesnt make sense
<X86echo> eck one for you robokop none for you  ;-)
<eck> Verithrax: well pretty much all of the compositing code in beryl comes from compiz, so it will probably work if beryl will...
<VR_> brophat, to be honest, i have no idea. i thought it was something with your network/internet connection...
<peter07> Tokoda_sky: have you tried network-manager?
<Spanska> robokop: it's found by that command
<brophat> VR_ internet is not set up
<X86echo> I cant dring coffie at this time I'll get real hyper and pull my hair out ;-)
<Verithrax> eck: Beryl worked on Edgy; Compiz did not.
<X86echo> drink*
<robokop> Spanska: well then run sudo apt-get install "joe"
<eck> Verithrax: well in any event, you can use beryl in feisty
<brophat> VR_ could it be that the puter is not hooked up to the internet?
<kevlar> okay installed ubunto, updates were interrupted i get this error dpkg --configure -a  ?????
<pepie34> thanks robokop
<Verithrax> Because I use AIGLX. Although, I'm not sure AIGLX is enabled in Feisty.
<kevlar> install manually????????   wtf
<ferronica> erUSUL: how to do this
<Spanska> robokop: woah, thanks :D
<Takoda_Sky> I just got it installed and running so no I haven't yet.. I just went to network settings and was gonna enter my WPA key and noticed it diodn't have a way of doing so
<VR_> brophat, could be, yes... i think it's not recognizing your nic, or something
<erUSUL> !repos | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<robokop> pepie34: np
<robokop> Spanska: np
<kevlar> dpkg --configure -a   ??????
<Takoda_Sky> just WEP
<brophat> VR_ there is not nic in the puter yet. but why would X need to have a nic installed?
<void^> kevlar: try running that.
<kevlar> it says i need superuser how do i switch??
<Sam__> how well does wine work?
<VR_> brophat, when exactly do you get that error?
<robokop> kevlar: sudo infront
<brophat> VR_ when the live cd is loading
<eck> Sam__: it depends on the program you are running
<brophat> VR_ X needs to have a nic installed?
<VR_> brophat, no
<robokop> Sam__: some programs work some barely some don't
<Sam__> I am thinking about switching oto linuc
<Sam__> *linux
<VR_> brophat, i just *thought* that you were having internet-connectivity issues
<brophat> ahh ok
<VR_> i misunderstood
<eck> Sam__: there are still components in the windows api that have not been written in wine, so those things will not work at all
<kevlar> ahhhhhhh  sudo is the key
<brophat> VR_ the live cd worked on another puter
<brophat> so the cd is ok
<Takoda_Sky> is network manager on xubuntu?
<VR_> brophat, so you just get to X, and cannot boot into gnome, or whatever you're using, correct?
<Sam__> photoshop, flash
<Sam__> dreamweaver
<Takoda_Sky> by the way..  I'm using ubuntu on this pc.. that's why I always come here
<kevlar> why cant i browse my files folders?????
<hateyla> is Amsn Support webcam chat?
<peter07> Takoda_sky: the simplest way to use wpa is network-manager: please read this:http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<eck> Sam__: i doubt it. flash will run on linux without wine, probably not dreamweaver or photoshop
<brophat> VR_ gnome finally boots but it is real slow and all i get is the top menu bar, not the bottom one
<Sam__> oh
<Takoda_Sky> thank you very, very much
<eck> Sam__: there are linux alternatives, of course
<Sam__> for flash?
<VR_> brophat, ok, that probably is an issue with graphics, yeah. might be a resolution problem
<eck> Sam__: no, for the other programs
<eck> there is a native port of flash to linux by adobe
<VR_> brophat, either that or it could be a driver problem
<robokop> Sam__: or dualboot for some time and see if it fits
<kevlar> broken package??????
<Sam__> yeah
<peter07> Takoda_Sky: :( it's for gnome ...
<ferronica> erUSUL: i have downloded one Movie file which is .rar compressed from torrent so i wanna open it.
<brophat> VR_ I tried to play video and it said: Totem could not start up.
<Takoda_Sky> that will definitely do the trick, thanks
<robokop> argh still haven't x to autostart could sb help me with that
<erUSUL> ferronica: allright, i have already told you what you have to do
<kevlar> ou have 1 broken package on your system!
<kevlar> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<brophat> VR_ can it be that a correct driver is out there, but is not part of the live cd?
<ferronica> erUSUL: after adding repositories what i do
<VR_> brophat, yes, that could be
<eck> Sam__: tbh, if you're going to try to switch to linux but run all of your windows applications in wine, then what's the point?
<kevlar> Broken filter; jesus christ
<brophat> VR_ is there anyway to get it loaded while in live cd?
<erUSUL> ferronica: install unrar
<Sam__> I think linux is better but there are some programs that I can't do without
<VR_> brophat, do you know what sort of graphics you have?
<hateyla> can i use windows .exe setups in linux through WINE?
<kevlar> ou have 1 broken package on your system!
<kevlar> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<kevlar> ?????
<ompaul> Sam__, nano, vi, emacs and the like - yeah we know
<brophat> VR_ it is my brothers machine who I am corresponding with via email. his box is a 1998 dell
<brophat> i told him to do a dmesg in terminal
<brophat> he replied what is a terminal bwahahahaha
<VR_> lol
<eck> Sam__: you can install linux on a few gigabytes of space to just try it out
<robokop> Sam__: dual booting would be a nice thing for you maybe
<brophat> VR_ i am not familiar with gnome... where does one grab the terminal in gnome?
<ferronica> erUSUL: should i do unselect two options that i did in repositories
<Sam__> I think you can run your existing windows through xen
<brophat> VR_ can terminal be gotten from top menu?
<VR_> brophat, im not in linux right now, but yeah, it's under applications someplace.
<Sam__> so I could keep it and never have to start into windows
<erUSUL> ferronica: what options?
<brophat> ok thanks
<kalin> my fresh ubuntu installation hangs during startup while displaying the progress bar, is there some way to disable the loading screen so that i can see what failed to load?
<samuraimak> Is gnome 2.18 included in edgy ports ?
<brophat> VR_ it will say xterm?
<kevlar> no mirc???
<ferronica> erUSUL: that i did on software properties
<eck> Sam__: that is possible, you would need to have a lot of ram though, at the very least
<VR_> brophat, it'll just say "Terminal"
<kalin> (booting into the installation using the installation cd, not from the systems bootloader)
<Sam__> poop
<kevlar> my wifi wont work
<ferronica> erUSUL: universe and mulltiverse
<erUSUL> ferronica: no you shouldn't there are many other usefull software in ther universe and multiverse repos it is a good idea to have them enabled
<kevlar> in my laptop
<eck> samuraimak: i highly doubt that gnome 2.18 will be backported to edgy
<eck> samuraimak: it will be in feisty, however
<samuraimak> eck, Can I get it from feisty ports ?
<iAmTheDave> hey all
<Spartacus> How do I get gcc-g++ for ubuntu edgy?
<eck> samuraimak: you would be replacing like half of your system
<eck> samuraimak: probably not
<robokop> argh still haven't x to autostart could sb help me with that?
<samuraimak> eck, better not :-) thanks
<iAmTheDave> trying to install 6.10 from net install - only have a wireless card though (drivers are fine) - how can i configure the card to pick up the right open access wifi network?
<quaal> oh..
<eck> Spartacus: apt-get install g++
<robokop> iAmTheDave: iwlist scan
<quaal> this is not giving me the ext2/ext3 option to make a "disklabel"
<quaal> not the partition
<quaal> is msdos ok for the 'disklabel'
<iAmTheDave> robokop: that'll not only give me a list but let me select one?
<eck> samuraimak: feisty will be out in a month or so, however
* kevlar are the work spaces like separate computers
<kevlar> ??
<eck> quaal: yes, that is correct
<robokop> iwconfig <devicename> essid "<apname>"
<quaal> gah
<quaal> cant read
<quaal> cool thanks
<Spartacus> thanks, eck
<jpjacobs> kevlar, not really, more like seperate desktops
* kevlar why wont my ubunto auto find wifi signals????
<iAmTheDave> robokop: and i can get the dev name from ifconfig right?
<jpjacobs> !wireless > kevlar
<kevlar> not helpful
<robokop> iAmTheDave: yes
<robokop> or from iwconfig
<iAmTheDave> alright, thanks - gonna give it a go :)
<kevlar> why do i have to enter the id?
<brophat> VR_ live cd just takes a guess at what driver to use?
<VR_> brophat, i think it just uses a generic one
<jpjacobs> kevlar, be clear... id = essid of your accespoint?
<kevlar> yes
<jpjacobs> you can use any
<kevlar> why cant it find it
<kevlar> sure?
<jpjacobs> are you looking on the right channel?
<kevlar> if i need a password
<jpjacobs> yes
<brophat> VR_ ok and so conceivably it may likely not be good for a 1998 dell, but a good one could be gotten?
<kevlar> its WPA
<jpjacobs> wep should work without much toruble, for wpa, use wpa_supplicant
<jpjacobs> trouble*
<kevlar> hrm
<VR_> brophat, yeah, if you know what sort of graphics you have, you could get another driver. i'm not very familiar with graphics issues, though
<kevlar> how do i install beryl???
<brophat> VR_ can dmesg be done with live cd?
<Yeason> I just jumped in, but if you're talking WPA on old compies it works, I've got a Dell PII, year unknown, that talked to my WPA encrypted network without a problem
<kevlar> which beryl do i install???
<erUSUL> brophat: yes
<VR_> brophat, i've never used it, don't know. sorry
<brophat> erUSUL sweat
<jrib> !beryl | kevlar
<ubotu> kevlar: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brophat> VR_ so your best guess is a video driver issue?
<kevlar> ubotu: yes but there are many there it is confusing
<VR_> brophat, i'd say so
<brophat> VR_ thats bud
<brophat> i mean thanks bud
<covert> Hey...I want to install Ubuntu on a 10+ year old computer, but the BIOS won't let me boot from CD.  What should I do?
<erUSUL> !install > covert
<kmarius> what's the name of the program that controls wireless settings in ubuntu? what's the /path/to/it?
<asc> !install > asc
<ferronica> erUSUL: So i did nothing wrong???
<Pwnzorz> do you guys like suse 10.2?
<erUSUL> ferronica: no afaics
<hivemind> Hi everyone, I installed swiftfox but I don't know how to run it from console
<hivemind> Anyone know the command?
<hivemind> (It's not "swiftfox"
<hivemind> )
<Takoda_Sky> (had a phone call)  somebody commented about that being for ubuntu, packages install the same from ubuntu to kubuntu to xubuntu..  correct?
<jfalvarez> hey, where can I find the mysql logs, I mean when I try to start it and it fails _
<jfalvarez> ?
<ferronica> erUSUL: what???
<nooaa> hi guys somethings wrong with mysql im getting an error from phpmyadmin saying this------>>>#1045 - Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Flannel> Takoda_Sky: they're all the same thing, so yes.
<Takoda_Sky> thought so
<evo> hivemind: if you installed it through synaptic or a .deb look in the "installed files" section
<zhelezka_> 
<zhelezka_> <hivemind> is it man switfox?
<kuzmaster> hey peoples
<Takoda_Sky> ok.. gonna go try it out now, wish me luck
<evo> for for something in /usr/bin
<erUSUL> ferronica: no As Far As I Can See
<erUSUL> ferronica: have you finally installed unrar ??
<Pwnzorz> hivemind: try typin swiftfox... or browse the directory it installed itself in...
<TheVault> Im back everyone
<kuzmaster> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<robokop> argh still haven't x to autostart could sb help me with that?
<Takoda_Sky> I'll need to plug in the ethernet *cable for this..  ugh..  gotta do some moving, see you all in afew
<TheVault> If you can read my posts, then say TheVault
<ferronica> erUSUL: yes i did thanx, do you know any book to or site where i learn ubuntu basic i am very new
<ghata1> Hi, i run Edgy 6.10. Does Ubuntu have the Intel 965G driver for this distribution. I can not get proper resolution or 3D on my system. Can any one Help ?
<void^> robokop: install a display manager, such as xdm or gdm or kdm
<TheVault> ghata1: I can help you with that
<erUSUL> robokop: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<TheVault> ghata1: You need 915resolution
<ghata1> TheVault: it is not just the resolution, and i have tried that already. It does not work
<kevlar> find gtkwifi great for roaming wireless
<TheVault> ghata1: What are you trying to do?
<robokop> erUSUL: no gdm here
<asc> covert: I've been reading through that netboot guide, and it looks as though Debian's net-install-with-boot-floppies might be worth looking at, if you're not dead set on using Ubuntu.
<ghata1> TheVault: I have WideScreen Monitor. 1680x1050 and using 915 did not work. I need the driver first. No 3D right now on 965G chipset that i have
<Sam__> does beryl include xgl and compiz or is it something different
<erUSUL> robokop: do as void^ said
<Sam__> should I get xgl or beryl
<erUSUL> Sam__: beryl runs on top xgl or aiglx
<ubuntu__> bhgdjgjhgjg
<TheVault> ghata1: Did you set 915resolution properly?
<robokop> erUSUL void^: thanks
<erUSUL> Sam__: beryl is a fork of compiz
<Flannel> Sam__: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl/XGL/et al. support, thanks.
<ghata1> TheVault: When i updated to Fiesty, the 3D was avaiable but resolution problem still did not get solved.
<administrador> hola
<nox-Hand> If I install Ubuntu with the install.exe, is it 100% sure that my Windows will not be affected?
<Sam__> so I should just get beryl
<administrador> any spanish?
<Flannel> !es | administrador
<ubotu> administrador: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TheVault> ghata1: Oh, then I can't help ya cause I'm not sure about whats new in Fiesty.
<erUSUL> !es | administrador
<ghata1> well i changed the /etc/default/915conf file.
<TheVault> can someone help ghata1?
<Flannel> ghata1: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<TheVault> Thanks Flannel
<Howdy125> Help ! .. sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Howdy125> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<jpjacobs> nox-Hand, wth... now there is a "windows ubuntu-installer" or what?
<ghata1> TheVault: Flannel: I switched back to Edgy as Fiesty was not stable on my system. I was noticing crashes etc and kernel Panic
<erUSUL> Howdy125: sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Verithrax> Speaking of beryl... Beryl-core seems to be missing from the herd5 repos.
<void^> Verithrax: beryl isn't in feisty.
<Howdy125> ty erUSUL  .. I'll try that.
<erUSUL> Verithrax: compiz is used in feisty
<TheVault> ghata1: Well 915resolution was my problem for the resolution stuff. If you need help, then go to http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/08/20/absolute-beginner-guide-915resolution/
<Verithrax> void^: Ah. I considered that, but it's odd given how the beryl config app is in the repos.
<nox-Hand> jpjacobs: Yes sir
<void^> just some leftovers
<nox-Hand> jpjacobs: wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe
<void^> Verithrax: the beryl folks have a working repo online themselves
<TheVault> ghata1: Cause I myself I think i have a 945gm chipset
<Verithrax> Pity; Compiz won't work on my system under Ubuntu (Although it worked under Fedora)
<kuzmaster> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Ohana> can someone please help. ive installed ubuntu using the alternate desktop cd, however i have the same problem: just before xserver is up, my monitor goes blank and i lose keyb/mouse input
<kalin> using a super grub boot disk to boot into a fresh ubuntu install i get 'Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7'. As far as i can tell, 0x7 is a ntfs partition, but i'm not sure why the boot disk is trying to load off that, it appears to be selecting the correct partition to boot from, any ideas?
<X86echo> I got to set auto spell checking in Konqueror when I type it does not do it anymore anyone know a trick ?
<Ohana> can someone tell me how to boot ubuntu from a grub command line that will go straight to console please?
<ghata1> TheVault: that is supported in i810 driver
<kuzmaster> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<asc> Ohana: No, but I have two things that you might try, even if they probably won't work.  You can't switch to a console with ctrl-alt-F1?
<TheVault> ghata1: Oh. Well I wish I could help. You said something about resolution problem and the first thing that came to mind was the 915resolution
<Ohana> asc: tried that, didnt work unfortunately
<ghata1> TheVault: I appreciate mate
<Heroin> can somone help me setup a postfix mail server?
<Ademan> how does ubuntu work on ppc?   Are there ppc versions of all(or most) of the binary packages? or what?  Do you have to compile all of the packages yourself?
<TheVault> ghata1: Thnx. Just trying to be supportive and help as the same people do for me
<asc> Ohana: Hit alt-sysreq (same as print screen key)-k.  I find that still works when they keyboard freezes.
<asc> If that does work, you might be able to switch to a console then.
<TheVault> ghata1: returning the favor is what i'm trying to do
<bengb> Hi everyone, I am a beginner to ubuntu and just installed 6.10 via live cd.  documentation has referred to a disk manager in order to partition disks/create more space.  My problem is there is not any Disk Manager nor anything with "Disk" on it via System/Administration.  Any suggestions??
<Ohana> asc: ok, ill give that a try. so its alt-sysrq-k... is that right?
<asc> Ohana: Yeah.  Hey, I never realised I didn't know how to spell that....
<Ohana> asc: lol. also, when this happens, i can't even ctrl-alt-del.... you think ths may work even though that doesnt?
<asc> Ohana: I think it *might*.  It seems to bypass the X server; it works for me when nothing else does (even the numlock key).
<jpjacobs> bengb: try gparted
<Ohana> asc: ok, ill give it a try. you mind if i bug you again in the next 5 mins if it doesnt work? :p
<jpjacobs> but there should be some diskmanager thing
<asc> Ohana: Sure, but if it doesn't there's probably not a lot I can to to help. :p
<Ohana> asc: no worries, ill let you know how i go, thanks again
<kalin> is there any way to kill the graphical boot screen?
<cheeseboy> im trying to install vmware server but get  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<cheeseboy> how do i fix it?
<asc> kalin: Once, or permanently?
<firefoxman> help! Ubuntu installer is hanging at the partitioning table. I clicked forward twice, and now it is on th e BUSY curser. Been like this for 20 min
<hateyla> !install > hateyla
<cyphase> *sigh* when will there be a good GUI configuration tool for X in Ubuntu..
<kalin> asc, once, either via keyboard command or boot options from live cd boot screen
<asc> kalin: switch to a console with control-alt-F1 and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<cheeseboy> im trying to install vmware server but get  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<cheeseboy> how do i fix it?
<orehon>  I have HP dv 2120us. When i plug in my headphone my speakers keep working. How can i fix it?
<kalin> hmm, i tried ctrl-alt-f1, but it did not take me to a console
<hateyla> cheeseboy: i m new but i would say first try to remove it. then try to install it again
<cheeseboy> i did
<bengb> jpjacobs, forgive me but what do you mean when u say try gparted? I am a serious newbi both to IRC and linux/ubunto.  I have been windows since 3.1, but can only be described as a user.
<sdac221x_> how do i remove the ear-splitting system  beep sound in xubuntu edgy ?   Everytime im on earphones and im working on some document i get this annoying sound.
<asc> kalin: Hrm.  Is the screen frozen or something?
<kuzmaster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<covert> erUSUL: SBM doesn't recognize my cd drive
<covert> Does anyone know what to do if SBM doesn't recognize the drive?
<livingdaylight> Q: can somone help me setup samba?
<kalin> it does freeze during startup and usually displays some corrupt loading screen graphics - but since i was busy typing here after a long time it actually made its way into ubuntu successfully but there is no mouse control and gnome has some error during startup
<hateyla> !samba > livingdaylight
<kalin> trying to figure out how to get into console for now, but ctrl-alt-f1 or f7 doesn't seem to do it
<kalin> or ctrl+alt+backspace/esc, i'm sure i used to use something like that once
<thak> does anyone know how to change the desktop environment (from xfce to enlightenment, for example)?
<livingdaylight> hateyla: i installed swat but where is it?
<covert> Does anyone know what to do if SBM doesn't recognize the drive?
<erUSUL> covert: what sbm is?
<jim> livingdaylight: dpkg --help
<Ohana> asc: well.... it didnt work :(
<Pollywog> !samba > pollywog
<livingdaylight> jim: what?
<covert> SmartBootManager...it is supposed to allow you to pick any drive to boot frome
<cheeseboy> im trying to install vmware server but get  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<cheeseboy> how do i fix it?
<covert> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<asc> kalin: Heh, you're the second person in five minutes I wish I had a spare machine to test this on.  If you kit alt-sysrq-k, it should (hopefully) kill the display, and then might let you switch to a console.
<asc> *hit
<asc> Ohana: Did it do anything at all?
<jim> livingdaylight: you just asked a question... running the command will give you a partial answer in addition to whicyh
<recon39> can someone help me add to the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<jim> you will see all the little things dpkg can dop
<cheeseboy> im trying to install vmware server but get  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<cheeseboy> how do i fix it?
<Ohana> asc: well.... i tried it before and after the problem occurs. if i did it after the screen dies, nothing. same prob. if i did it before: the startup process halts, but we blank screen again
<livingdaylight> jim: what does dpkg have to do with swat?
<Ohana> asc: it obviously does SOMETHING... just not what i hoped it would do :(
<jim> did it come from a package?
<recon39> i am trying to get a dvd to play and need to add to a /etc/apt/sources.list file
<livingdaylight> Can someone actually help me with samba and dont' give me !samba and all that coz it is goobledeegook to me
<recon39> help me please
<jim> think things through... it's good for you
<kuzmaster> eh eh eh eh... i seem to be having troubles with my sources.list (my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10823/)
<livingdaylight> i need a samba guru, who can walk me through
<Ohana> asc: i was speaking to someone else about this yesterday and they thought that i would need to reconfigure my xserver. if i could just get to the console, i might be able to fix this
<asc> Ohana: Hrm.
<kuzmaster> when ever i do sudo apt-get update i get this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10822/
<jim> why would one be here? what about #samba?
<kuzmaster> alot of 404's
<kuzmaster> :(
<quaal> anyone know of a guide that explains the chmod command. i just did chmod 777 on my new drive's mountpoint but i have no idea what 777 means
<livingdaylight> jim: wtf has dpkg to do with swat?
<orehon>  I have HP dv 2120us. When i plug in my headphone my speakers keep working. How can i fix it?
<livingdaylight> Yea, Anyone can go !samba
<asc> Anybody know if there's a GRUB option to boot to runlevel 1 instead of 2?
<jim> did swat come from installing a package? yes or no
<livingdaylight> does anyonen know something about samba?
<orehon> livingdaylight: i am trying to configure it! :P
<recon39> does anyone know how to get a dvd to play on ubuntu
<Lynoure> !anyone | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hexidigital> !anyone > livingdaylight
<jim> if YES and the question is WHERE IS SWAT, dpkg can tell you.
<jim> you don't need a guru for that
<air0day> Anyone here familiar with how to use Groovy as a unix scripting language?
<kalin> Ohana, my bootup eventually went through to X after leaving it for a very long time, but froze within here
<livingdaylight> orehon: i asked my real question, if you only bothered to read it
<asc> Ohana: Do you have access to the drive it's booting from, right now?  Can you access the files?
<Sam__> should I get beryl or just xgl
<Ohana> kalin: sounds like we're having the same troubles
<brokenbin> hi guys
<livingdaylight> orehon: sorry, i am trying to configure it too
<brokenbin> how do you install ubuntu from harddrive
<kalin> yeah, i managed to boot from th super grub boot disk now
<brokenbin> i have read stuff on the net
<brokenbin> but they don't seem to work
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: please do not do that
<kalin> it got to drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c, v2.6:USB HID core driver
<Ohana> asc: not really, im dual booting xp :( unless you know of a way to acess a linux partition from xp...
<livingdaylight> !anyone | Lynoure
<kalin> then it hung for about 4min
<ubotu> Lynoure: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orehon> livingdaylight: first i need to fix my sound driver
<Flare183> can't stay bye
<livingdaylight> orehon: do you know how to configure this samba
<jim> Sam__: fvwm2 or mwm or twm or sawfish or enlightenment or scwm or windowmaker or ... (lots more, pick one, try it)
<recon39> am I in the wrong room for help on ubuntu?
<Ohana> asc: im doing a google atm on how to boot runlevel1 w/ grub
<kalin> and now it dropped to a (initramfs) shell with '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off'
<asc> Ohana: It's possible, but I don't know how to do it.
<orehon> livingdaylight: no too much... but you can find a lot of tutorials at google.com
<brokenbin> anyone?
<skull> Sam_ well both :>
<air0day> how do I make the whole #!/usr/bin/env shebang work for shell scripts? it can't seem to find executables i need...
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: ok, I get it, you do not want to be helped.
<kalin> Ohana, i have xp on primary drive and ubuntu on a secondary drive, is your configuration similar?
<bruce1354> can browse from my root directory to files and folders on a network server?
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: no you don't get it you moron
<Ohana> kalin: my primary is partitioned: 10gb to xp and 10gb to linux
<jim> orehon: s/he is evidently unwilling to help himself, and is also fairly hostile as well
<livingdaylight> !anyone | Lynoure anyone can do that
<hexidigital> livingdaylight:  that's not necessary
<ubotu> Lynoure anyone can do that: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kalin> hmm, ok, i'm wondering if my input devices are causing a problem, the g15 keyboard seems to be detected ok, and i think the g5 mouse is, i'm not sure what input device it seems to be hanging on
<recon39> 8-)
<livingdaylight> hexidigital: i'm frustrated especially with people like Lynoure who give their !anyone commands
<kalin> i thought maybe it was the USB portable drive too
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: You clearly have a bigger problem with me than with samba, I hope you solve both
<hexidigital> livingdaylight:  ask more specific questions....
<air0day> /usr/bin/env doesn't seem to work for me in the first line of scripts - how do i fix it?
<wazzles> i can't get on my wpa encrypted access point; i just got ubuntu installed
<BigLebowskiMac> livingdaylight: As i imagine it's frustrating to be asked vague questions all the time
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: I would have helped you with samba, but understandably not anymore.
<recon39> help me please!
<livingdaylight> hexidigital: specifically, i need help setting up samba full stop. i dont know where the guis are or how to configure
<BigLebowskiMac> livingdaylight: the support is free, people offer up their own time to help people, if you cant be bothered to form a good question, why should they help
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i do to all of my internet conenctions going through my privoxy tor proxy?
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: you never were going to otherwise you would have instead you gave me your !anyone command
<sirwilliam> do you guys know if amd turion64 mobile proc should be considered athlon-xp athlon-mp athlon64 or k8??  trying to configure apt-build btw...
<livingdaylight> BigLebowskiMac: if someone really wanted to help they could ask. As it is i have been specific.
<air0day> hey can you take a quick break from arguing with each other and help me real quick? i think it's probably an easy fix
<recon39> am I in the wrong room for help with ubuntu setup?
<jim> livingdaylight: if you take out your frustrations on a channel full of people who might otherwise have been willing to help you and THEN you are seen by all these helpers calling someone a moron, why in HELL should anyone help you now? (unless you are prepared to pay their rate for consultation of course)
<BigLebowskiMac> livingdaylight: You don't think describing the problem as apposed to 'anyone know anything about samba'  would help?
<Ohana> asc: i think ive figured it out
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: I only anyone people I could possibly help. But, well, I'll stop wasting my time on you
<asc> Ohana and kalin: It looks like to boot to a runlevel you just add the number to the beginning of the kernel boot line.  You'll want to boot to runlevel 1, in order to not start X.  Information from here: http://www.fedorafaq.org/basics/ ; hopefully it's distro independent.
<BigLebowskiMac> livingdaylight: Also, i would attempt to help, but i have never had the need to set up samba
<Ohana> asc: i was just about to say that! :p
<livingdaylight> BigLebowski i have posed my question regarding samba several times in differnt ways
<Ohana> asc: i just found that in google
<Ohana> asc: ill try and report in ;)
<asc> Ohana: So who wins the race? :)
<jim> but I digress... assuming you keep your frustration (something you built up in your own mind) to yourself, someone will be along shortly
<recon39> can anyone help me
<sirwilliam> i'm trying to configure apt-build...do you guys know if amd turion64 mobile proc should be considered athlon-xp athlon-mp athlon64 or k8??
<Ohana> asc: bah, you take the medal, you've been a big help. ill let you know how i go
<air0day> god. this channel is such a waste of time
<asc> Ohana: good luck.
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: please stop it. You have really winded me up with your ! command. I have been very clear i need help with samba, configuring settging up the whole 9yards.
<livingdaylight> jim: wow...
<asc> kalin, you catch that?
<kalin> yep thx :)
<jim> livingdaylight: getting the picture yet? :)
<asc> Righto.
<kalin> trying it now from the live install disc
<recon39> livingdaylight can you help me get a dvd player set up need to add libdvdcss to ubuntu
<jim> either be nice to the volunteers or hire someone
<livingdaylight> recon39: sure
<recon39> thank you
<BigLebowskiMac> recon39: look at restrictedformats on the wiki
<kalin> well that's neat, it started the graphical bootup and i hit alt-sysrq-k and it drew a nice green line across the center of the screen
<livingdaylight> recon39: go to ubuntuguide.org and scroll down to adding libdvdcss
<recon39> I have looked at them
<mbac> developers developers developers developers
<livingdaylight> recon39: i think it is sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<asc> Well that's something. :p
<livingdaylight> jim: are you enjoying yourself at my expense?
<kalin> indeed lol
<lisapc> my download speed is 1.59 MB/s (1632 KB/s).  Is that good?
<BigLebowskiMac> You may need to add repos, not sure
<asc> I mean, you can't argue with green.
<kalin> yeah, it was a particularly nice hue
<asc> lisapc: Yes, that's good.
<recon39> ok I read where i need to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list this line here deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<recon39> but I dont know how to add it
<livingdaylight> jim: i asked plenty of times before Lynoure vexed me and i called him a moron which was personal to him. Ofcourse i didn't hear from you before..
<mrbrdo> anyone knows anything about this error "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode"? i'm getting it while trying to run video4linux (v4l-conf) or xawtv.. so tv tuner related
<mrbrdo> i use nvidia's drivers from envy
<linuxnewbie755> i just upgraded from dsl to charter cable, and it doesnt work with my dapper drake, but works fine on this windows pc. why?
<asc> kalin: Hmm, okay.  You're trying to boot from the desktop install CD?
<mrbrdo> and direct rendering works.. and i'm not using beryl at the moment
<BigLebowskiMac> recon: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dmitri> hello, how can i use apt to install some program if i already have the .deb packages?
<mrbrdo> dmitri: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<BigLebowskiMac> dmitri: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<mrbrdo> lol.
<BigLebowskiMac> Damnit, got beat :P
<linuxnewbie755> my dapper drake box worked fine with the dsl, but isn't working at all with this cable.
<livingdaylight> jim: i think samba is a hot-potato no one reall wants to help with coz its complicated
<asc> dmitri: put the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives and do what they said.
<mrbrdo> asc: there's no need for that
<linuxnewbie755> dmitri, can't you just install the .deb by clicking on it?
<BigLebowskiMac> why would he need to put the package in the apt cache?
<razzorz> is there a way for ati capture card tro work with ubuntu..
<livingdaylight> jim: so now you have a good excuse because i called your cousin a moron
<recon39> ok thanks
<dmitri> mrbrdo: BigLebowski no, I want to use the apt-get install mozilla for example
<asc> mrbro: News to me, but my system's a little screwy.  Presumably they have to be in the current directory, then?
<BigLebowskiMac> dmitri: what's wrong with using dpkg if you already have the .deb?
<asc> *mrbrdo
<mrbrdo> dmitri: if you have the deb package downloaded, then you must use dpkg and not apt-get
<asc> Oh, dpkg/apt, never mind.
<void^> livingdaylight: if you need generic samba help you might want to try #samba or ask a specific question here
<livingdaylight> i asked for help with samba but no one wants to help but when i call someone a moron suddenly everyone has wise words abouthow they were just about to help me but now they won't and how my quesiton is not clear. Common Guys!
<mrbrdo> dmitri: if you want to install a package from the ubuntu repos then just use apt-get install whatever
<livingdaylight> void^: i need ubuntu samba help
<void^> livingdaylight: interesting.
<dmitri> I know but I have 2 cds of packages and the packages are named different
<dmitri> you understend?
<livingdaylight> void^: besides they'll just give me more websites to look at
<kalin> asc, yeah, live install cd.. it seems to have booted into it now, but it's in the install-mode, not from the drive
<mrbrdo> dmitri: dpkg -i each package..
<dmitri> I try to put them on /var/cache/apt/archives/ but still not working
<razzorz> anyone?
<linuxnewbie755> anyone use charter internet with dapper?
<asc> kalin: Oh, we can work with that.  Shiny.
<mrbrdo> dmitri: are you trying to do an offline update\install of some sort?
<hateyla> Where i can found Vlc And mplayer?
<dmitri> exact
<kalin> it is shiny
<BigLebowskiMac> dimitri: you still haven't said whats wrong with just installing with dpkg?
<briguyd> hateyla, have you installed them?
<orehon>  I have HP dv 2120us. When i plug in my headphone my speakers keep working. How can i fix it?
<BigLebowskiMac> And if its on the cd, you could add the cd to sources.list
<mrbrdo> dmitri: check around the ubuntu wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com type offline update or something like that, maybe only offline
<wazzles> is there any way to get wpa to work out of the box in ubuntu 6.10?
<hateyla> briguyd:  want to download them..
<briguyd> hateyla, "sudo apt-get install mplayer vlc"
<briguyd> in the terminal
<briguyd> or you could use synaptic
<firefoxman> Help. I am installing xubuntu, it freezis when I tell it to resize the partition table to 40%.
<asc> kalin: You'll want to mount the partition that Ubuntu is installed on somewhere.  something like 'mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/ubuntu-partition /mnt/ubuntu'
<dmitri> BIgLebowski for example I want to install mozilla, I am shure that I have the .deb package but in hundred packages I dont know witch it is and maybe it needs some depencies
<dmitri> understend?
<shadowhywind> anyone have any ideas why nvidia drivers will work on external monitor and not on my laptop monitors?
<hateyla> briguyd:  something problem..
<hateyla> Package vlc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hateyla> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hateyla> is only available from another source
<hateyla> E: Package vlc has no installation candidate
<poningru> hateyla: please dont paste
<BigLebowskiMac> ahh, add the cdrom
<hateyla> poningru:  sorry
<BigLebowskiMac> apt-cdrom add
<BigLebowskiMac> i believe
<BigLebowskiMac> And then apt-get update
<BigLebowskiMac> you should be able to install the packages then
<dmitri> BigLebowski something like that :)
<bayziders> In kde how do you manage start up programs?
<kalin> asc, is mount /dev/sdb -t ext3 /mnt/ubuntu valid?
<jonathan_> hola q tal
<briguyd> is VLC in universe?
<firefoxman> Help. I am installing xubuntu, it freezis when I tell it to resize the partition table to 40%. This happens wheter I am installing ubuntu, xubuntu, or kubuntu
<ardchoille> bayziders: I haven't used kde in a while but I think it's ~/.kde/config/startup os some such.
<jonathan_> alguien habla espaol
<briguyd> hateyla, i think you have to enable some extra repositories
<kalin> it syas 'wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb'
<xtknight> !es | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hateyla> briguyb : how ?
<bayziders> It isn't grahpical like in gnome?
<hateyla> briguyd:  i m Newbie
<jonathan_> gracias
<asc> kalin: sounds like it should work, though you can probably exclude the -t ext3; it should be able to detect fs type.
<mbac> kalin, mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /mnt/ubuntu ?
<xtknight> kalin: sdb is not a partition
<briguyd> hateyla, try "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BigLebowskiMac> Yes vlc is in universe
<mbac> to me it looks like you have the options in the wrong order
<kalin> ah, i was wondering that, i'll try sdb1 :)
<hateyla> briguyd:  then?
<briguyd> hateyla, then uncomment the lines having to do with the universe repositories
<firefoxman> Help...
<asc> Ooh, yeah.  sdb1 or something.
<void^> livingdaylight: i've grep'd the log for your samba question. why not use system->administration->shared folders to set up a simple share? if you want to access it from windows without using a password you have to set "security = share" in smb.conf. i think that about covers your question, as far as i can see.
<BigLebowskiMac> firefoxman: with what, exactly?
<xtknight> kalila: unless you have some freak partition table.  but 99.999999% of the time you'll want sdbx where x is the partition number
<asc> ./slap self
<mbac>  /dev/sdb COULD be a partition ;)
<briguyd> hateyla, (by uncomment, I mean remove the "#")
<xtknight> mbac: beat you to that
<xtknight> :D
<kalin> yeah, sdb1 worked
<firefoxman> BigLebowskiMac: I am installing xubuntu, it freezis when I tell it to resize the partition table to 40%.
<kalin> hurrah, now i can hax the files
<mbac> *sigh* let me just give up
<firefoxman> The installer.
<livingdaylight> void^: coz i know nothing about setting up and using samba ^^
<BigLebowskiMac> firefoxman: I'm not sure what to suggest, other than do it manually with fdisk, unless you're trying to resize an ntfs partition
<firefoxman> It is a NFTS
<bayziders> well how do you do it in gnome?
<firefoxman> Is that a problem?
<Sebboh> I want to create a dummy package that "provides" evolution.  How do I do that, or something else that will achieve the same goal?  (I want to keep ubuntu-desktop installed but not evolution...)
<BigLebowskiMac> firefoxman: in which case it may be bad blocks on the ntfs partition, etc, too full, etc.
<firefoxman> Only using 50 gb of a 111 gb disk
<BigLebowskiMac> firefoxman: try doing a chkdsk and defrag, see if that helps, and make sure atleast 40% of it is free.
<oopsy> can someone help me out?
<void^> livingdaylight: i don't see why you'd have to know about setting up samba when using a shiny gui for it.
<firefoxman> So, what should I do??
<asc> kalin: Now we just need to know how to disable gdm without breaking things.  One way would be to 'gedit /mnt/ubuntu/etc/inittab' and change the fourth line to 'id:1:initdefault:', but there's probably a better way.
<BigLebowskiMac> oopsy: with what?
<oopsy> BigLebowskiMac
<BigLebowskiMac> firefoxman: see my above comments, that would be the first step, the second being manual partition with fdisk.
<oopsy> my pc won't boot in ubuntu
<aedes> has anyone gotten a usb2ps2 connector to work?
<hateyla> briguyd:  yeah i edit and save the file now ?
<BigLebowskiMac> oopsy: thats a little vague, what's happening when you try?
<oopsy> it just sits there, in Configuring Network interfaces
<firefoxman> So, I just defrag?
<livingdaylight> void^:  well, i mean i didn't even know that was a gui i could use for that. :( NOw i've found it :) and wondering how to set it up so i can access windows
<briguyd> hateyla, "sudo apt-get install mplayer vlc"
<Sebboh> aedes, I've done that for a mouse, but not a keyboard.
<oopsy> with no "ok" confirmation
<hateyla> ok
<oopsy> then it switches from graphical boot screen to plain text
<oopsy> and stays that way
<BigLebowskiMac> firefoxman: Yeah, defrag then chkdsk, if the problem persists, try using fdisk.
<aedes> Sebboh: was it automatically recognized?
<hateyla> briguyd:  still same error
<mbac> has anyone developed an open source alternative to mathematica?
<asc> kalin: Um, I've never tried it, but if you 'apt-get install sysv-rc-conf' then 'chroot /mnt/ubuntu sysv-rc-conf' it might work correctly and let you edit startup services for the installed copy.
<firefoxman> thx
<briguyd> hateyla, hmm
<briguyd> hateyla, i have to go, im sorry, you're going to have to ask someone else
<firefoxman> Thanks, BigLebowskiMac!
<kalin> asc, hmm, there appears to be no inittab file there
<Sebboh> aedes, uh, I don't know what you mean by automatically recognized.  ..Well, yes, I guess so.  I've never had a ps2 mouse fail to be recognized..
<firefoxman> I will try that.
<BigLebowskiMac> firefoxman: hope that helps.
<livingdaylight> void^: so, i've added a shared folder
<hateyla> briguyd: : np man thanks :)
<briguyd> can someone help hateyla install VLC and mplayer?
<oopsy> BigLewboskiMac, any ideas?
<asc> kalin: Okay, that's... um, interesting.
<aedes> Sebboh: I've got things plugged in, but the kernel isn't creating any devices and dmesg doesn't say anything about it
<BigLebowskiMac> oopsy: Try booting from the livecd, mount your ubuntu partition, and comment out the lines in /etc/network/interfaces, then try booting and see if you can fix, only thing i can think of, i never had that problem
<Sebboh> hum
<asc> kalin: Does the directory /mnt/ubuntu/etc exist?
<Sebboh> dunno aedes
<BigLebowskiMac> I'll brb, gotta get a drink
<livingdaylight> void^: i've left comment out
<ardchoille> hateyla: I installed mplayer with: sudo apt-get install mplayer mplayer-fonts
<kalin> asc, yeah, most things appear to be there - init.d and other things that look normal (i dont know linux filesystem all that well though)
<oopsy> how do I mount my ubuntu partition BigLebowskiMac?
<xtknight> Sebboh: i believe what you want is called  a "virtual package"  perhaps ask #debian  http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-binary.html#s-virtual_pkg
<hateyla> ardchoille:  not going install here.
<ferronica> my ubuntu 6.06 LTS never show me correct time what i do????
<BigLebowskiMac> oopsy, mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/hdwhatever /mnt/ubuntu
<asc> kalin: Hum, it looks as though there's no inittab in Edgy.  I've been doing upgrades since breezy, so I guess mine is a leftover.
<BigLebowskiMac> brb
<ardchoille> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<hateyla> ehmm damn i aint update the apt-get :>
<ardchoille> hateyla: Did you enable the multiverse repo?
<oopsy> thanks
<Sebboh> thank you xtknight
<hateyla> ya
<kalin> asc, well, i suppose that's better than a missing file :)
<linuxnewbie755> is there any reason my dapper install shouldn't work with charter cable? it worked fine with dsl, and right now the cable works fine on this windows machine.
<xtknight> Sebboh: actually you could just add something to your debian status file to fake it into thinking it has a virtual package installed, without the need for an actual deb at all
<cheeseboy> im trying to install vmware server but get  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<ardchoille> hateyla: What does it say when you try to install it?
<hateyla> ardchoille:  well i forget to update apt.
<cheeseboy> how do i fix?
<ardchoille> hateyla: lol
<hateyla> ardchoille:  now i update it maybe now it will be fine
<livingdaylight> void^: where in the smb.conf do i put "security=share" ?
<asc> kalin: I'll work on that.  Edgy uses a different system... try the sysv-rc-conf thing for now.
<void^> livingdaylight: you don't need samba/a shared folder to access a share on your windows box. you should be able to browse windows shares on your network with nautilus out of the box (sorry, i'm a little occupied here)
<ardchoille> hateyla: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer mplayer-fonts
<Ohana> asc: well, i got to console...
<ardchoille> hateyla: I think it will
<xtknight> where is the master debian status/control file that contains all the package names and version/dependencies/etc information?
<livingdaylight> void^: will i also be able to print from either computer?
<cheeseboy> im trying to install vmware server but get  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<cheeseboy> how do i fix?
<void^> livingdaylight: it should have commented out line with security = user, just modify that (and the ;)
<hateyla> ardchoille:  can i paste ya in pm
<BrendanM> Ok, so for some reason touching near the bottom of my touchpad makes firefox navigate forward/backward. This feature is really annoying. Anyone know how to turn it off?
<helfrez> dang feisty keeps geting stuk at 90% installing
<cheeseboy> help
<ardchoille> hateyla: Sure
<Ohana> asc: and i was able to use the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Ohana> asc:
<devtrash> BrendanM: what touchpad?
<kalin> asc, sysv-rc-conf has no installation candidate (but is referred to by another package), perhaps it has been removed too?
<Ohana> asc: but i get an error when i finish configuring
<lolole> hi
<BrendanM> laptop touchpad, it's synaptics
<void^> livingdaylight: yes, you can print to samba printers.. but due to the nature of the smb protocol you need to setup the printer with drivers as if it was a local printer.. read the wiki about that.
<lolole> is there a mac-os-x equivalent for wine?
<lolole> or a mac os X emulator
<BrendanM> devtrash, I have qsynaptics installed and I disabled horizontal scrolling
<xtknight> Sebboh:  gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<devtrash> BrendanM: look in your xorg.conf file should be a setting in there
<asc> kalin: gah.
<BrendanM> devtrash, it's only in FF
<devtrash> BrendanM: hmmmmm odd
<kalin> lolole, i think some people have managed to get macosx running on a VM
<asc> Ohana: When you try to start GDM, or does the configuration tool itself break?
<BrendanM> devtrash, I think it's a FF feature somewhere
<cheeseboy> im trying to install vmware server but get  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<cheeseboy> how do i fix it?
<zach> how do I configure X
<linuxnewbie755> does ANYONE use charter internet? with dapper?
<lolole> kalin, ah i see... thing is i don't have mac os ;)
<BigLebowskiMac> cheeseboy, remove the previous installation?
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755, i did
<kalin> lolole, i hear the OS image is on the internets :)
<Sebboh> xtknight, cool!  Thanks!
<cheeseboy> BigLebowskiMac , yes
<Ohana> asc: the tool itself breaks as far as i can tel. this is the error: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.[random numbers] 
<xtknight> Sebboh: you know how to add a virtual pkg there?
<zach> how do I configure X
<jrib> zach: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cheeseboy> Help!
<jrib> !helpme | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BigLebowskiMac> cheeseboy: try apt-get remove <packagename>
<asc> Ohana: That sounds okay - it's just saying that you're making a new configuration.
<Sebboh> xtknight, I think so.  The document you linked to has a lot of information.
<BigLebowskiMac> Cheeseboy: if it still fails, sudo dpkg -P <packagename>
<Ohana> asc: hmm... yet it still blanks on me
<Ohana> asc: its literally just like if someone were to unplug my monitor
<asc> Ohana: Um, interesting.  This happens when you start gdm?
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, did you have to do anything extra?
<Ohana> asc: like it has no signal. its not like the screen just turns black. it literally is not being sent any signal from my pc
<ab12> hello!
<dg10050> is "apt-get clean" safe? It just removes cached packages, right?
<Ohana> asc: here's a noobie question. whats GDM?
<ab12> what's the repo name that include package skype
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755, no
<BigLebowskiMac> dg10050: yes.
<dg10050> ok
<dg10050> thx
<asc> Ohana: gnome display manager.  The graphical login screen.
<cheeseboy> -p isnt working
<Ohana> asc: and whats the console command to load that?
<asc> ohana: sudo gdm
<livingdaylight> void^: i can't find security=user  in teh smb.conf
<livingdaylight> Ohana: do you know samba?
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, i don't get it. my box worked fine with bellsouth dsl, but won't work at all with this charter. i don't understand why. maybe because i disabled ipv6, i am just downloading 6.10 right now, going to start from their. any ideas?
<Ohana> asc: well i spose ill give that a try too
<asc> Ohana: I can't imagine any reason it would blank while you're at a console.
<Ohana> livingdaylight: probably not enough to be of any real help :(
<BigLebowskiMac> cheeseboy, uppercase P
<cheeseboy> i did
<cheeseboy> im still gettin sme error
<asc> khana: Well, Edgy doesn't have sysv-rc-conf either.  Fascinatin'.
<Ohana> asc: it doesnt blank while in console. only just as xserver or gdm (i dont know which one) Is about to load
<asc> *khalin
<asc> *kalin
<kaiden> Anyone else experienced this problem with the nVidia Drivers to where they will work fine, except if you ctrl+alt+f1 etc out to a different tty you can't get back into X (it freezes when you ctrl+alt+f7) then when you reboot you get errors everytime you start X until you reinstall the nvidia driver?
<asc> ./slap self again
<xtknight> asc: sure it does
<xtknight> !info sysv-rc-conf | asc
<xtknight> :)
<ubotu> asc: sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755 , you can always get a router
<asc> xtknight: Then why is there no installation candidate for kalin?
<xtknight> asc: no idea
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, well, i tried directly to the modem, didn't work, i tried through a switch, (works fine for this windows machine, modem and switch). i have an old dsl router thing, would that do it?
<xtknight> kalin: what version of ubuntu and what architecture?
<Ohana> asc: ill try sudo gdm and report
<firefoxman> Help.
<asc> Ohana: It'l most likely break in the same way.
<firefoxman> I have norton GoBack installed, will it not work with linux?
<kalin> xtknight, 6.10 desktop, x86
<xtknight> sysv..rc installs fine here
<xtknight> hmm
<jrib> firefoxman: ask norton
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755 , is internet just not working?
<firefoxman> how
<kalin> xtknight, strange
<asc> xtknight: Yeah, me either.  I've been upgrading; I figured that it might be a leftover, like my inittab file.
<cheeseboy> or you not getting connected?
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, on this windows, working fine, but hasn't worked at all with my linux box.
<purpleplether> i'm having trouble
<firefoxman> also computer will not let me run chkdisk
<slipttees> OSx86 Development Platform CPU: Intel Pentium D 2.80GHz @ 2.8GHz [SSE3/PAE/XD/EM64T/DualCore]  L2 Cache: 1024K FSB: 200MHz RAM: 351.5MB/512.0MB Virtual: 543.69M/1024.00M Disk: 57.4GB/113.69GB Display: GeForce FX 5200 [256 MB/CI/QE/Q2DE/Natit]  1024x768@60Hz OS: Mac OS X 10.4.8 (8L2127) Kernel: Darwin 8.8.1 Net: [en0/In: 205.99MB/Out: 8.25MB]  Uptime: 
<slipttees> 2:16
<jrib> firefoxman: http://www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/support/index.jsp
<kkrusty> Im having some problems with apt-get update, there are a couple of "404 not found" and one with "public key not found".
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755, usb or ethernet?
<peija-kas> slipttees no posts like that here plz
<firefoxman> !pastebin | slipttees
<linuxnewbie755> ethernet on both
<ubotu> slipttees: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<c01100011> happy st pats day everyone, i have a peculiar problem. T60p installed 686-smp kernel (apt-get install  linux-68....) rebooted, it isn't in the grub menu. Did a grub-update, still not there. tried all options there doing uname-r they are all what they say they are (not 686-smp)
<purpleplether> everytime i download something from the synaptic package manager, i can never find it
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, do you know if charter uses/requires ipv6?
<void^> livingdaylight: pastebin your smb.conf
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755 , and otherstuff has worked on that ethernet port on linux?
<asc> kalin: Eh, run synaptic.  Go to settings->repositories->Ubuntu 6.10 and make sure all the boxes are checked.
<kalin> hmm, i can't see how to change the default runlevel without inittab
<jrib> firefoxman: note that the system requirements do not list linux, but do list various windows version
<kkrusty> does anyone know whether the media.blutkind.org repository is working?
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, yes, bellsouth dsl, i spent forever trying to disable ipv6, because it made dsl slow, now im thinking maybe charter needs it to work.
<asc> universe should be checked by default I think, but maybe it isn't for some reason.
<matthew_> what is a good spam filter for Linux that will work with thunderbird?
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, you using charter and dapper now?
<kane77> is there any benchmarking utility?
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755 , im on charter on edgy now
<jpjacobs> kane77, apt-cache search bench
<asc> kalin: after doing that, but 'reload' in the main window and search for sysv-rc-conf
<asc> *hit
<kalin> yeap, dling package info now
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, well, im downloading that right now, 370k a sec (so fast compared to dsl), almost finished, i'll see what a fresh install does. (booting off the live disk should work shouldn't it?)
<lolole> is there a floor plan designer for linux?
<Ohana> asc: sudo gdm.... same problem :(
<antotos> hi all from Italy
<asc> kalin: If we're really lucky it may just be that your package list was unhappy.
<livingdaylight> void^: thank you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10827/
<lolole> or some architecture design program
<jpjacobs> lolole, try qcad/xfig with their libraries
<asc> Ohana: Yeah, you probably need to get a working xorg configuration before starting GDM.
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755 ya if your internet works on the livecd ull be fine
<Ohana> asc: im thinking of trying to reinstalling using vmware to test this as opposed to rebooting all the time
<purpleplether> everytime i download something from the synaptic package manager, i can never find it......can anyone help
<lolole> jpjacobs, ah ok thaks
<asc> Ohana: Are you by any change using an ATI video card?
<cheeseboy> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<cheeseboy> Failure
<cheeseboy> Execution aborted.
<aild> what program can I use to create a torrent file... someone know?
<void^> livingdaylight: line 91, remove ; and replace user with share
<Ohana> asc: yeah i am
<cheeseboy> how do i fix it?
<Ohana> asc: ati radeon x800se
<asc> Ohana: Oh, well in that case we can just blame everything on ATI and go on our merry way. :p
<Yeason> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on an old ibook but the computer isn't showing the cd at the boot selection screen. anyone know where to start?
<Ohana> asc: lol, i thought that might be coming :p
<asc> Ohana: I'll do a little searching.
<Sebboh> xtknight, I added these lines to the status file: Package: hobbes-evol-blocker, Status: install ok installed, Version: 1.0, Provides: evolution  .. Then I do an apt-get install hobbes-evol-blocker and it says already newest version..  But then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop still tries to install evolution...  I missed something.
<Ohana> asc: thanks so much
<livingdaylight> void^: ahh..under the authentication section.
<kraypius> How do i install new screensavers?
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, go into somewhere and delete /vmware. i think it is wherever you installed it before. or at least tried to.
<c01100011> upgraded kernel to smp-686, it does not show up in grub even after grub-update. any advice ?
<void^> livingdaylight: and restart samba, something like sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, you have to sudo rm -R ~~~~/vmware.
<asc> Ohana: When you did 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', what video driver did you choose?
<Ohana> asc: ati
<livingdaylight> void^: i have to take the ';' semicolon away to uncomment yes? and replace user with 'share'?
<francois> hi, when i try to install sun-java5-jre is says that there is no installation candidate, but refered to by other packages, solution ?
<Sebboh> linuxnewbie755, cheeseboy, uh, manually deleting directories that vmware was installed to isn't a good idea, because it installs to /usr/bin, and other main system directories.  You want to run the uninstaller script that it came with.
<purpleplether> please help me
<Sebboh> francois, I think that you need to select the right repository..
<linuxnewbie755> Sebboh, well, it worked for me, but i agree with you, i just didn't know it came with one.
<asc> Ohana: Out of curiosity, how old is that card, about?
<Sebboh> dpkg tell francois about java
<kalin> x800 is only a few years old
#ubuntu 2007-03-18
<aild> what program can I use to create a torrent file... someone know?
<erUSUL> francois: enable multiverse
<linuxnewbie755> aild, azuerus
<brophat> my brother is converting over from windows, he is in another state. he can't find the video card entry on dmesg. I don't use ubuntu so i don't know how it looks on ubuntu. what does it look like?
<DidRocks_test> Does someone know why when I send PM in Xirc ou gaim, nobody receive my messages contrary to the chan ? (but I can receive PM from others ...)
<Sebboh> the vmware uninstall script should be in /usr/bin .. look for *vm*.pl ..
<Ohana> asc: honestly im not sure. i bought it probably just under 1 year ago, and i think at that time it retailed for about $500, so i spose not to old
<Ohana> too*
<Sebboh> to cheese: the vmware uninstall script should be in /usr/bin .. look for *vm*.pl ..
<francois> Sebboh: maybe i shouldn't run the generic,
<erUSUL> ubotu tell francois about java | francois see priv msg from ubotu
<livingdaylight> void^: does this look better? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10829/ is there anything else i should uncomment?
<francois> Sebboh: maybe i shouldn't run the generic ?
<Ohana> asc: ive been running openSuSe 10.2 prior to this without these issues, so do you still think its the card?
<Sebboh> francois, the generic?  I dunno, I use sun java.  Thanks erUSUL..
<brophat> what does the video card entry look like on dmesg?
<jason_> hello, trying to get video out working on my mt6821 laptop.  it uses the intel graphic media accelerator 950.  cany anyone give me a link to how to get this working
<cheeseboy> Sebboh, i installed from apt-get
<recon39> can someone help me I am trying to get a dvd to play on ubuntu edgy and I get this error message "No URI handler implemented for "dvd"."
<asc> Ohana: Probably not.  It's surely possible to get the card working, but ATI cards have in my experience been a little tricky.
<Ohana> asc: dang, i thought you were gonna say that
<cellofellow> My dad has a Pentax *ist D digital camera. He likes to shoot with the RAW file format. Is there any software that would process those files?
<kalin> asc, yeah, its apt-gettig successfully now
<Sebboh> I didn't know that we had an apt-get for vmware anything.. other than the vmware interesting exciting widgets..
<Sebboh> (VIEW)
<Ohana> asc: im just installing vmware now. i figure i could make a virtual machine to play with as opposed to rebooting all the time :s
<void^> livingdaylight: should work
<cheeseboy> Sebboh, ther vmware player in apt
<thak> recon:  have you checked out ubuntuguide?  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<c01100011> upgraded kernel to smp-686, it does not show up in grub even after grub-update. any advice ?
<asc> Ohana: Haven't come across a whole lot of useful information yet, but there is a report of that card working with the 'vesa' driver - probably worth a try.
<Sebboh> btw, in case any of you thought you'd build a single machine that could run any sort of virtual machine by running vmware on a xen host..  Give it up.  The vmware kernel modules are incompatible with the xen kernel.  It GPFs. =(
<kalin> asc, hmm i can't run sysv-rc-conf after running chroot
<recon39> yes I have and I am trying to install everything but it dont work
<Ohana> asc: sounds like a plan
<livingdaylight> void^: how can i test it now? ^^
<asc> kalin: Yech, I'll try to remember how to use that.
<Poul^Laptop> anyone able to help me to setup so i can see the windows partions of my hardisk, back when i had edgy i could see them as standart
<thak> recon: sorry, man.  i don't know what to tell you--it worked for me :(
<Poul^Laptop> cant see them anymore
<Sebboh> cellofellow, use the 'file' utility on the 'raw' files and see what they are.  The camera might be saving TIFF files and calling them .raw ...
<kalin> its working ok normally, just not after chroot'ing. ah, i will try and update the repositories from there too
<void^> livingdaylight: go to your windows pc, open some explorer window, type \\hostname in the address bar, with hostname being your linux pc's host name
<Sebboh> d'oh, I should work on the truck while it's light out.. The PC can wait. =)  peace.
<cellofellow> Sebboh: no, they're not TIFF. I found dcraw.
<kalin> hmm, synaptic doesn't want to startup from the chroot'ed term, is there some way i can add the repositories from command line?
<Marsmensch__> anyone remembers odigo?
<jrib> !repos | kalin
<ubotu> kalin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<c01100011> upgraded kernel to smp-686, it does not show up in grub even after grub-update. any advice ?
<kalin> thanks
<clearzen> kalin:gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ohana> asc: alright, ill try reconfiguring xserver to use vesa drivers and ill see what happens
<asc> Ohana: Good luck.  Agian. :p
<asc> *again
<Ohana> asc: vmware is taking its sweet time :s thanks mate :)
<livingdaylight> void^: so, open some firefox works too? what is my linuxpc's hostname?
<void^> livingdaylight: no, firefox won't work. you need windows' file browser thingie. and if you don't remember your hostname, run 'hostname' on a terminal.
<recon39> when I try to install livdvd2 it tells me they are kept back for some reason
<Yeason> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on an old ibook but the computer isn't showing the cd at the boot selection screen. anyone know what might be goin on?
<Heroin> lease do your best to ensure no one can become this user. We'll call the account "virtual". Add it any way you want to the system (eg, useradd) and make note of it's uid and gid.
<Heroin> how would i do this?
<clearzen> recon39:sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<livingdaylight> void^: oh...host is the name i gave my box it looks like...no problem. Ok, good i kept xp on my laptop then
<kalin> ok, so i added the universe and multiverse servers to my sources.list, but apt-get install sysv-rc-conf doesn't seem to find an installation candidate still. I ran apt-get update too, with no luck
<c01100011> happy st pats day everyone, i have a peculiar problem. T60p installed 686-smp kernel (apt-get install  linux-68....) rebooted, it isn't in the grub menu. Did a grub-update, still not there. tried all options there doing uname-r they are all what they say they are (not 686-smp)
<psygrass> hi... when i try to watch online video stream i got this message: (Can't parse that). what does that mean? by the way i use VLC with firefox plugin
<Guerra> you should better use MPlayer with the firefox plugin, i think
<clearzen> c01100011: you can add it by hand to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<livingdaylight> void^: explorer said it couldn't find \\Dune
<asc> kalin: You're doing that while chrooted to /mnt/ubuntu
<brynk> anyone here to successfully setup bluetooth headphones?
<asc> *?
<kalin> asc, yeah
<covert> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu on a computer that can't boot from cd?  I've tried SmartBootManager(SMB), but it won't detect the cd drive.
<asc> kalin: When you installed sysv-rc-conf on the livecd, did it have any dependencies that it also installed?
<IndyGunFreak> whats the channel for beryl support?
<clearzen> covert:you can either use a usb drive or a network install
<covert> #ubuntu-effects
<covert> or #beryl
<IndyGunFreak> covert: trhanks
<Guerra> @Covert: the cheapest solution would be to buy a cd rom drive, really
<kalin> asc, yeah, 3 perl libraries
<c01100011> clearzen, 686 smp is not in /boot
<Yeason> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on an old ibook but the computer isn't showing the cd at the boot selection screen. anyone know what might be wrong?
<Poul^Laptop> is there a wroking wine out for fiesty?
<brophat> does ubuntu have the lspci command?
<covert> Guerra: I have a cd rom drive...but the bios won't let me boot from it
<void^> livingdaylight: does your network work? can you ping the ip?
<Fujitsu> Poul^Laptop: Was it not working?
<somniis> brophat: yes
<kalin> asc, is there some conf file that controls all this stuff that i can modify manually?
<clearzen> c01100011:it's my understanding that kernel is obsolete now and is instead -generic branch.
<asc> kalin: This is me grinning mischeviously.
<brophat> somniis how about on live cd?
<Poul^Laptop> dont know, just when i saw the deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main (Edgy Systems)
<Jetfighter> Does Ubuntu have a PHP Interpreter?
<livingdaylight> void^: from the xp laptop?
<Poul^Laptop> if thers any for fiesty or
<Fujitsu> Jetfighter: Of course.
<somniis> brophat, i don't know, but i would think so
<Jetfighter> Ok
<Fujitsu> The php5 package will do fine.
<Fujitsu> libapache2-mod-php5 if you want it in Apache.
<Guerra> covert: ye could erase the bios memory.. otherwise, ye could do a network install, but i never did one, so can't help you
<void^> livingdaylight: doesn't really matter. ping the xp box from linux or the linux box from xp.
<clearzen> c01100011: I am assuming you want dual core support right?
<sasch> hi all any users have courier pop3 with mysql ??
<mkquist> IndyGunFreak - i believe its #ubuntu-effects
<brophat> somniis one more question. i think lspci is a root command, do i need to get to root on live cd to use it?
<asc> kalin: The programs to be started and stopped for runlevel 2 are in /etc/rc2.d . It may be possible to modify them manually, but I don't know how.
<Fujitsu> brophat: You don't need root access.
<c01100011> clearzen, yep and i think i have it as they both show up in /proc/cpuinfo
<brophat> ok thanks
<Fujitsu> c01100011: All non-386 Ubuntu kernels since Dapper support SMP.
<clearzen> c01100011: yeah if cat /proc/cpuinfo shows both of them you have it
<livingdaylight> void^: ok, how? *gulp
<Poul^Laptop> fujitsu : deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main (Edgy Systems)  that work for fiesty also?
<Fujitsu> Poul^Laptop: I don't know why you'd want to, as we have the latest Wine in universe anyway.
<Poul^Laptop> fujitsu, well i dont know, thats just the one i could find
<asc> kalin: While *not* chrooted to /mnt/ubuntu, run 'cp /var/cache/apt/archives/* /mnt/ubuntu/var/cache/apt/archives'.  Then, while chrooted, run apt-get install sysv-rc-conf.
<Fujitsu> Poul^Laptop: You don't need any extra apt repositories.
<livingdaylight> void^: in command line i just type ping <ip address> ?
<kalin> asc, ah nice one
<void^> livingdaylight: yes.
<asc> kalin: And if apt-get doesn't work, then, while chrooted, run ''dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/sysv-rc-conf.deb'
<Poul^Laptop> fujitsu, i am not that much into linux. And never worked with wine before, so i am just lost to how to install it
<asc> kalin: Also, sacrificing a small animal might help.
<indgo> Hi gang, if I have the Nvidia GForce FX 5200, do I install the Nvidia Legacy drivers or the regular Nvidia Oficial drivers?
<c01100011> clearzen, - thanks a lot. everything is starting to add up. under the 386 kernel the fan was spinning and the laptop was still burning my lap. with both cpus it is running cool and silent. i put that one cpu under some nasty abuse playing with beryl ; hehe
<Fujitsu> Poul^Laptop: Open up the package manager (Synaptic) and find the wine package.
<Fujitsu> !wine | Poul^Laptop
<ubotu> Poul^Laptop: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<livingdaylight> void^: to find the ip address i use www.ip-adress.com And obviously the ip address is the same for both my linux desktop and xp laptop
<kalin> asc, ah, almost... its failing to deal with the dependent libraries :/
<IceGuest_7> hey everyone, my ubuntu is totally useless. i'm very frustrated. it won't load past the login screen. can anyone help me? I don't want windows anymore!! >.<
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> Ill help ya
<IceGuest_7> thank you
<terlmann> whats the prob ?
<clearzen> IceGuest_7: do you have a laptop or desktop?
<IceGuest_7> i have a toshiba sattelite P10. laptop
<livingdaylight> void^: so, i've done ping 82.45.205.43 from my linux command line but i don't know if it is pinging. I am getting constant stream of times scrolling down
<asc> kalin: That's strange; they should have been put into the apt cache when you installed them on the livecd
<clearzen> IceGuest_7: Does it give you any errors?
<kalin> asc, ah, its ok, i dpkg'd in reverse dep order and now i have sysv-rc-conf running
<IceGuest_7> it loads everything until nautiulus i think, no errors, it fails to load any kind of useable GUI past the login screen
<granden> Hi
<IceGuest_7> i get a background image at most
<granden> If I can't play two sound at the same time
<void^> livingdaylight: err, 82.45.205.43 isn't a local ip.
<asc> kalin: Ah.  Now scroll down to the entry for 'gdm', move over to runlevel 2, and press space to disable it.
<Xzenome> Hi, where do the logs etcetera for wireless networking live
<clearzen> IceGuest_7: can you still type in a terminal after it crashes or does it lock up the entire laptop?
<kalin> asc, i need to figure out how to set the default runlevel and how to change runlevels so i can start up each manually now, i think
<granden> and one program uses oss and I cant change
<granden> and then I use alsa-oss
<john_> Testing
<granden> but still not working to use both sounds at once
<granden> Would it be helped to buy a card with hardware mixing?
<livingdaylight> void^: aahhhh...how do i get local ip then?
<void^> livingdaylight: you should ping the other computer's local ip on the network, presumably starting with 10. or 192.
<IceGuest_7> clearzen: it doesnt crash or anything, i just doesnt load anything, how can i get to the terminal? is there a keyboard shortcut?
<xtknight> Sebboh: hm not sure man
<newbuntwo> hi. i have a machine that's winxp, but it was installed dual-boot with debian sarge, which is not being used.  can i get the  installer from the livecd to install to the debian partitions without touching the winxp partition?
<void^> livingdaylight: on the linux box you can type 'ifconfig' to see all network connections and the associated ips
<Mirth> Can anyone help me with a networking problem?
<quaal> can linux actually copy files that are in use?
<blackend> hi
<livingdaylight> void^: oh... i think my local ip is 192.168.1.1
<clearzen> IceGuest_7: yeah, ctrl + alt + F1
<funpop> whats the command line to shutdown my computer in 3 hours ?
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: i've moved files that were in use.
<clearzen> IceGuest_7: that should take you to a terminal
<asc> kalin: apparently 'sudo telinit runlevel' changes the runlevel.
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, oh
<quaal> my
<quaal> god
<quaal> it cant be !!
<IceGuest_7> clearzen: okay, but what do i do then?
<blackend> what ??
<terlmann> shutdown -time 360
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<granden> Anyone?
<kalin> asc, oh, not the default
<quaal> when will windows get rid of its stupid ntfs bullshit ?
<funpop> terlmann, 360 are 6 hours ?!?!
<kalin> there goes gdm, lol
<quaal> anyone
<clearzen> IceGuest_7: login and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<granden> When do I need hardware mixing ?
<livingdaylight> void^: is it inet addr:192.168.1.103?
<clearzen> IceGuest_7: tell me if that works
<Mirth> My Wireless Connection isn't detecting any networks on its own.  Anyone know what that might be?
<asc> kalin: Still working on the default.  It looks like you can change it by adding it to the kernel line in /boot/grub/*lst , or there may be a way to add an inittab to edgy.
<terlmann> 180
<Ab3L> ubuntu es?
<terlmann> eehehe
<IceGuest_7> clearzen: okay, may i PM you from here on? my computers are in 2 different rooms i will have trouble keeping track of this conversation
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: i've downloaded videos to my desktop, started watching them(mostly tv shows), realized i wanted to keep it, then moved it to a folder in my home folder that i back up once a week, never a problem... keeps playing.
<clearzen> IceGuest_7: thats fine
<livingdaylight> void^: inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<c01100011> all of my terminals are filled with colored scan lines (X garbage)  possible reasons why ?
<granden> Anyone?
<newbuntwo> will the livecd safely install dual-boot on a winxp machine?
<snowpunk98> I miss utorrent is there anything good for linux like that
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, amazing.
<cheeseboy> how do i delete a folder from command line?
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: not sure how it does it, but ive done it several times w/o a problem
<quaal> cheeseboy, rm -rf
<jrib> quaal: you can delete files in use and your player will still play them too
<asc> kalin: We've been on this for a while, we're trying to start without GDM so you can run the configuration tool, right?
<Mirth> My Wireless Connection isn't detecting any networks on its own. Anyone know what that might be?
<kalin> asc, i think i have gdm running now from the chroot'd setup, is there some way to check where your root is?
<livingdaylight> void^: so, i am now doing 'ping 192.168.1.103
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, im backing up my entire music drive right now
<quaal> while playing music from it
<quaal> its an ntfs drive
<quaal> which is about to be ext3'd
<kalin> asc, well, it would hang during startup so i wanted to see what it was stopping on and just start in a shell
<Mirth> Any Ubuntu chat rooms that aren't busy and I can get some help from?
<newbuntwo> anyone??
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: how exactly does it do that?.. i can only imagine it must put the file in your swap or something, until its done playing...
<jrib> Mirth: ask here
<kalin> then i need to figure out why grub isn't booting properly
<Mirth> I did twice :(
<snowpunk98> WTB good torrent client
<asc> kalin: You can only have one copy of GDM running at a time, and if you're in graphical mode that's the one.  So probably the chrooted one is not running.
<IndyGunFreak> snowpunk98: ktorrent and bittorrent are fine... azeurus is good.
<Mirth> There's just too much talking, hehe...
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: it unlinks the file but it's still there and the program knows where it is
<kalin> asc, ok, so telinit will change my runlevel, do you know how i can change the default?
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: lol, wonder if vista does tat?...lol
<Jetfighter> How do I run a PHP Script?
<asc> kalin: At about what point during startup does it freeze?  Do you see the splash screen?
<Fujitsu> !php | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CluessGuy> Mirth: yup it is pretty busy.  Let's try talking about your wireless card problems and maybe we'll get an answer
<Poul^Laptop> Anyone who can help me acces my harddisks. After i updatet to fiesty, i cant see the fat32 parts of the hardisk
<Fujitsu> Jetfighter: See that link.
<clearzen>  kalin: you can have multiple x sessions though. use something like startx --:1 to start it in a different terminal
<Mirth> Okay
<Jetfighter> I got LAMP, that don't help >.>
<Pooky> meh, I cannot get my stupid m4a files to play >.<
<bayziders> Is there a spotlight like program for ubuntu?
<asc> ...can you run X from a chrooted environment?
<Fujitsu> !restrictedformats | Pooky
<ubotu> Pooky: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<asc> that would be so cool
<Mirth> The device says "eth1", but isn't Wireless supposed to be "wlan0"?
<c01100011> bayziders,  beagle
<jrib> Mirth: I understand, but you will have a better change in a room with a lot of people.  Just try again every 15 minutes until someone knows how to help you.  You can also try the forums and mailing list or browse the wiki while you wait
<bayziders> thanks
<Fujitsu> Mirth: It depends on the driver. Intel comes up as eth1, among ohters.
<bayziders> is it in synpac?
<CluessGuy> Mirth: do you don't see networks?
<Fujitsu> *others
<Mirth> Okay, I think it's an intel
<gordonjcp> bayziders: haven't played with spotlight, but it looks like a bit like beagle
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Does iwconfig give anything useful?
<brophat> fellas, we have an ATI Radeon 9200 Pro (RV280) video card. seems like the live cd is not doing so well with it. anything we can do?
<helfrez> beagle is about the same
<xtknight> Sebboh: try this package: equivs
<Mirth> Never tried iwconfig
<helfrez> get the deskbar-applet
<snowpunk98> IndyGunFreak, which is ligher
<xtknight> !info equivs | Sebboh
<Jetfighter> How do I run a PHP Script?
<ubotu> sebboh: equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<snowpunk98> lighter
<helfrez> and add python-beagle for beagle live search
<Mirth> Im new to Ubuntu, so I'll try that
<IndyGunFreak> snowpunk98: ?.. lighter?
<asc> kalin: You can change the runlevel by adding the desired level to the kernel line in /boot/grub/*lst, e.x. 'kernel          '/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-686-3 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet 1'
<bayziders> I should of phrased my question diffrent. Is there a live search program that is built into a pannel for linux?
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Run lspci, and look for an Intel Ethernet controller in the list.
<kalin> asc, ok, what i think i want to do now is install grub to my primary boot partition so that i can try booting normally without a boot cd of any kind
<kalin> ahh, thanks
<Jetfighter> Do I run a PHP script by php filename.php?
<Mirth> And Cluess Guy, I don't see any networks in the drop down box, but I manually typed "linksys" and it connected
<IndyGunFreak> snowpunk98: i'm not really sure, probably bittorrent, as ktorrent seems more robust, but i don't think either are to hard on resources
<helfrez> bayziders, i just told u
<Mirth> Will try that too Fujitsu
<bayziders> I know
<xtknight> Jetfighter: i suggest you read up on PHP.  it's a server-side script
<asc> kalin: You can also get a more verbose startup sequence by removing the words 'splash' and 'quiet' from that line.
<xtknight> Jetfighter: you can not execute it locally
<bayziders> I just re phrased my question cause im board
<bayziders> =\
<funpop> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jetfighter> xtknight: I need to run this script. Just tell me how to run it please.
<c01100011> there is a beagle deskbar ?
<Jetfighter> How do I theme?
<Jetfighter> then*
<funpop> whats gksu of kde ?
<CluessGuy> Mirth: Well, that is encouraging that you can connect when you specify the ssid.  I'm stuck.  Anyone?
<crimsun_> funpop: kdesu
<helfrez> gnome-applet called deskbar
<funpop> thanks
<livingdaylight> void^: are you still there?
<Mirth> Yeah, it's weird
<kalin> asc, ah, i think that's what i want... the other thing is that grub references drives as hd0/hd1 etc, is there some way to see how these map to /dev/ drives?
<helfrez> install python-beagle and you should have a plugin called beagle live you can enable
<MaximusBrood> Does anyone know of a good GUI partition manager capable of formatting into FAT or NTFS?
<helfrez> hotkey it to alt-space and oyou have ur own spotlight
<kalin> i know i want to boot from sdb1, and i think it's hd3, but i'm not sure
<Jetfighter> xtknight: I need to run this script. Just tell me how to run it please.
<asc> kalin: grub-install /path/to/device should do that.  Also, overwriting the boot area is something that should be done carefully
<Fujitsu> MaximusBrood: gparted
<xtknight> Jetfighter: because i can't explain it in one sentence.  you need to host a web server that has php extensions, and you need to request the php page from a web browser.
<brophat> does driver exist for ATI Radeon 9200 Pro (RV280) video card?
<void^> livingdaylight: so, does ping work?
<MaximusBrood> Thanks
<asc> kalin: hd0 = hda, hd1 = hdb
<kalin> asc, yeah, i have a boot cd to get back to my windows box in case of emergency :)
<Jetfighter> I installed LAMP, how do I run it?
<xtknight> Jetfighter: it's not like i'm trying to insult you by telling you to read the docs on it.  PHP is drastically different than what you seem to think it is, that's all.
<kalin> asc, so it counts hd[a-z]  then sd[a-z]  in sequence?
<Fujitsu> Jetfighter: Where have you put the PHP script?
<Jetfighter> I saved it in Desktop
<livingdaylight> void^: how do i know its working? i've got all these times scrollingdown
<Ab3L> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0302 WebCam is supported for ubuntu?
<Mirth> I'm new to Ubuntu, but where do I find the like, "Run" to put in ifconfig?
<Ab3L> i cannot read /dev/video0
<gordonjcp> Jetfighter: what's the script?
<Poul^Laptop> now we talking about hd0, hd1 and whatnot. help me access those, i can only see my hd4 or something i think, the partion which my linux is on. swap is on hd3 i think. Cant see hd1 and hd2 which are window(fat32)
<Ab3L> someone ?
<gordonjcp> Ab3L: have you tried googling?
<liquiddoom> Ab3L: run it as root?
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Open up a terminal, under Applications->Accessories
<Jetfighter> gordonjcp: It is a PHP Script that connects to IRC. It;s a bot
<IceGuest_7> clearzen: i PMed you
<Ab3L> i tried everything
<gordonjcp> Jetfighter: then it sounds like it would use php from the command line
<asc> kalin: The drive letters and numbers may be related to their physical position on the data cables - my second HD is on the second ATA bus, and it's device is /dev/hdc
<Mirth> Okay, thatnks Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Jetfighter: What does said bot do?
<helfrez> Jetfiighter, php -f /peth/to/file
<Jetfighter> tell me command? File name is bot.php
<Ab3L> i've installed ubuntu in other machine and the webcam it works
<snowpunk98> Isnt it bad to install K applications on Gnome
<bayziders> How do I luanch beagle?
<kalin> asc, ah i see. ok, so is it safe to grub-install /dev/windows-hdd-partition ?
<Fujitsu> snowpunk98: No.
<Ab3L> but in this machine not works
<soundray> snowpunk98: no
<xtknight> kalin: no
<void^> livingdaylight: that's probably good, then. try \\ip on windows, ip being the linux box's ip address.
<Ab3L> $ sudo camstream
<Ab3L> Password:
<Ab3L> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<kalin> ok, i'm not sure how to setup grub as the default boot loader then, my windows partition is on the primary partition that is being booted from
<Ab3L> sorry
<asc> kalin: I'm with xtknight.
<Mirth> Is there an equivalent to a Device Manager in Ubuntu?
<xtknight> kalin: installing grub on a windows partition's boot sector is actually a really bad idea.  it can corrupt the partition in some cases.  you want grub on the mbr, or the boot sector of a linux partition
<Jetfighter> I type php, it says it is not a command
<gordonjcp> Mirth: what are you trying to do?
<Fujitsu> Jetfighter: Have you installed php5?
<gordonjcp> Jetfighter: ... then you don't have php installed
<Fujitsu> php5-cli, sorry.
<helfrez> ubuntu needs to split up the main channel lol...to many people in one room, its choatic
<asc> xtknight: So it would be grub-install /dev/first-boot-drive (e.g. hda)?
<gordonjcp> Jetfighter: as Fujitsu says
<Poul^Laptop> ab3l, what applications do you use for your webcam, i have webcam in this laptop, just never got it used/installed any applications for it
<xtknight> kalin: to specify the mbr (Master Boot Record, 512 bytes and outside of other partitions), you need to specify a disk drive device like sdb, not a partition like sdb1
<Mirth> I want to reinstall my Wireless Card so maybe it'll detect networks gordonjcp
<xtknight> asc: yup
<gordonjcp> Mirth: hm, don't know about wireless cards.  What kind is it?
<Fujitsu> helfrez: It gets a whole lot worse than waht it is now.
<livingdaylight> void^: WoaH!!!
<soundray> helfrez: it's fine, just use nick-based highlighting
<psygrass> hi.. when i use the synaptic manager i got this message (E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1). what does that mean ?? please
<Mirth> Intel, on a laptop
<livingdaylight> void^: i can see my linux box!!!
<Mirth> Not sure what model or anything
<Ab3L> Poul^Laptop: i use camstream, kopete, camorama, and not works anyway
<kalin> ok, that makes sense, let me try that
<Mirth> When I installed Ubuntu bout a month ago, it was fine
<gordonjcp> Mirth: I've not really played with wifi on Ubuntu, sorry
<livingdaylight> void^: OMG! Wicked! Thank You!
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Run `lsmod | grep ipw'
<soundray> Ab3L: did you say the *same* camera works on another computer?
<Jetfighter> I justdid << sudo apt-get install php5 >> but it still says it
<helfrez> im well aware of how bad it gets and nick based highlighting, that dosnt change the fact that 1000+ people in one room is a mess  lol
<Fujitsu> Jetfighter: php5-cli
<Ab3L> soundray: that's right, its very strange
<brophat> if the generic display driver on live cd is not working for my ATI board, can I "install" a different one while on live cd to check it out?
<Jetfighter> install that?
<Fujitsu> Jetfighter: Yes.
<gordonjcp> Jetfighter: the "-cli" bit is important
<Mirth> Fujitsu, it gives me this:
<Fujitsu> I remember back when we first broke 1000 people, around Dapper release.
<Mirth> ipw2200               115652  0
<Mirth> ieee80211
<soundray> Ab3L: on the problem machine, do you see a line corresponding to the camera when you run 'lsusb'?
<xtknight> helfrez: not really.  in fact i think it's ideal.  it's sort of like Checks and Balances, you can make sure good advice is being given
<colbert> Anyone here who uses a Creative Audigy card and\or 5.1 speakers, or have a ugpraded sound-card can you plz help ??
<livingdaylight> void^: how about the other way round?
<Fujitsu> Mirth: OK, that's the same one I have.
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Can you run `sudo iwlist scan'?
<Ab3L> soundray: yes.. Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0ac8:0302 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0302 WebCam
<Jetfighter> IRSSI is a bitch to read though >.>
<livingdaylight> void^: how can i read my laptop from linux?
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Does that command show you anything?
<brophat> can i change video drivers while on live cd?
<Fujitsu> brophat: Why do you wish to?
<void^> livingdaylight: you should be able to see the windows pc in places->network, "windows network"
<Ab3L> soundray: the problem is /dev/video0
<anolis> i think i just messed up kinda bad...
<infidel> !ntfs
<xtknight> brophat: yes
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soundray> Ab3L: good. Have you tried running 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and observing the messages as you plug in the camera?
<helfrez> xtknight, not so much, just the community is big enough to have so subset channels
<Fujitsu> Ab3L: ls -l /dev/video0
<brophat> Fujitsu because the generic driver on live cd is not working
<bayziders> helfrez: How do I luanch beagle?
<Poul^Laptop> I cant see any devices in camstream, so my webcam properly are not isntalled :P
<kalin> hmm, ok, 'Could not find device for /boot/: not found or not a block device'
<Jetfighter> !php-cli
<Ab3L> soundray: let me see
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php-cli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mirth> Fujitsu, am I allowed to paste what it gave me here, because it's pretty long...
<void^> livingdaylight: if you have any shares/shared printers on it, that is
<anolis> i did bind ctrl-t gnome-terminal, now t doesnt work in my terminal, because i used the command wrong
<Fujitsu> brophat: If you head into a terminal, and run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' you'll be able to select it.
<brophat> xtknight you mean the live cd has a lot of drivers you can check out?
<helfrez> bayziders, search and indexing in preferences shold set it to start at login
<Jetfighter> !php5-cli
<ubotu> php5-cli: command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3 (edgy), package size 2250 kB, installed size 5016 kB
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Does it list any networks at all? (please don't paste here)
<soundray> Ab3L: post them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if need be
<helfrez> bayziders, you can add beagle-search --icon to your session startup for a icon
<Ab3L> Mar 17 17:39:47 fdez-net kernel: [17209315.420000]  drivers/media/video/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. Type Vimicro Zc302
<anolis> how do i fix it, or replace the keymap file
<Mirth> eth1 it does
<helfrez> bayziders, or add the deskbar applet to your tooolbar
<RedEyess> hi
<xtknight> brophat: i'm not sure if restricted modules is on there by default.  but if the safe graphics mode doesnt at least get you to some kind of desktop, you're pretty much screwed when it comes to getting a proprietary driver on to there
<Poul^Laptop> ab3l, what command was that to see that?
<RedEyess> where are the openssl libraries located?
<bayziders> how do i add it to my tool bar?
<helfrez> bayziders, i would go the deskbar-applet route since thats what you want anyway
<Jetfighter> My computer is lagging like a [CENSOR] 
<Fujitsu> xtknight: No... There are quite a number of a cards that require the proprietary drivers to work at all.
<bayziders> kay
<bayziders> so how do i do it?
<soundray> Ab3L: please don't paste messages here.
<brophat> xtknight we have a desktop, just a little bit screwed up
<Ab3L> Poul^Laptop:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Is the network in question listed?
<Ab3L> soundray: ok, sorry
<Mirth> Yes, it is
<Jetfighter> Why is my comp dying
<Mirth> It's what Im connected to now
<soundray> Ab3L: so now it's not creating a video device at all?
<xtknight> Fujitsu: sorry didn't quite understand what you mean?
<brophat> Fujitsu you think there is a driver in there for ATI Radeon 9200 Pro (RV280) ?
<helfrez> bayziders. rclick add applet, if its not available install it
<soundray> Ab3L: how many lines of output from 'lsmod | grep v4l'?
<Mirth> I had to manually type in the ESSID to get it to work
<Marsmensch__> anyone remembers odigo?
<Fujitsu> brophat: The vesa, ati and radeon drivers should be able to handle that.
<hateyla> well on system startup on the "Checking All filesystem" tab i get a msg "dosfsck 2.11 12 Mar 2005, FAT32
<hateyla> No FSINFO sector
<hateyla> not automatically Creating it
<hateyla> /dev/hda1: 104362 files, 764442
<hateyla> dosfsck  2.11, 12 March 2005, FAT32
<hateyla> No FSINFO sector
<hateyla> Not Automatically Creating it
<Fujitsu> Mirth: Which application are you using to select the network.
<xtknight> Fujitsu: never mind, i understand
<hateyla> S0rry *
<Fujitsu> !paste | hateyla
<Ab3L> soundray: no one
<ubotu> hateyla: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Poul^Laptop> But how do it check if my webcam is found, installed properly?
<brophat> Fujitsu the command you gave me lets you choose from a list?
<Jetfighter> PHP5-CLI IS A VIRUS
<bayziders> helfrez: I just installed it and it's not there
<Fujitsu> brophat: Yes.
<hateyla> Fujitsu: ya i know i just type here :< by mistake i press enter
<Fujitsu> Jetfighter: ... or not. Please don't shout.
<Seveas> Jetfighter, behave
<soundray> Ab3L: give me a couple of minutes pls
<Jetfighter> It is a virs. It's frozen my computer to death.
<Mirth> I just go to System>Administration>Networking, Fujitsu
<Ab3L> soundray: sure
<brophat> Fujitsu ok thanks
<Seveas> Jetfighter, that's nonsense.
<RedEyess> anyone know where the openssl libraries are located.
<Ab3L> my line of /dev/video... crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-03-17 17:39 /dev/video0
<snowpunk98> How do I change file associations?
<helfrez> bayziders if you installed deskbar but its not available as an applet logout and log back in
<Jetfighter> No it's not. It says reading Database and kills comp
<livingdaylight> void^: there is Places/Network Servers   When i go in there is 'Windows Network' but when i go in there is 'Dune' again and all my linux folders
<Seveas> Jetfighter, that's dpkg (actually debconf) being busy
<Seveas> that sometimes takes a while
<Seveas> especially on slower machines
<Jetfighter> Tell it to stop, this isn't a slower machine
<Jetfighter> It was fine till I did this
<void^> livingdaylight: hm, hit ctrl+l in that nautilus window and enter 'smb://ip', with ip being your windows pc's ip.
<livingdaylight> void^: Network Servers/ mshome/Dune
<Jetfighter> I'm sueing you for telling me to isntall a virus....
<xtknight> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdsfsf> http://taleworld.sytes.net Join Please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@64.255.118.231]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fdsfsf> http://taleworld.sytes.net Join Please
<infidel> anyone know how to mount a usb drive with a ntfs file system?
<Seveas> Jetfighter, chill down.
<Fujitsu> Thankyou Seveas.
<Fujitsu> !ntfs | infidel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.191.106.111]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> infidel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bayziders> It still aint there
<void^> livingdaylight: (don't ask me how to fix that name resolution stuff, i really don't know much about samba/smb/nmb. i can only suspect it's due to broadcast issues in your wireless network?)
<infidel> Fujitsu, did that
<livingdaylight> void^: is the windows pc's ip the same as linux? (192.168.1.103)?
<void^> livingdaylight: no, it has another ip. check the details of the network connection in windows
<naught101> anyone know why friefox sometimes opens the "save as.." dialog when opening *.php pages?
<livingdaylight> void^: ifconfig?
<jrib> naught101: server-side issue
<kalin> trying to grub-install on my primary boot drive which has only a windows partition, and it says 'could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device', any ideas?
<bayziders> Should I reinstall?
<void^> livingdaylight: i think it's called ipconfig if you want to do it from a command line on windows
<soundray> Ab3L: any output from 'lsmod | grep videodev'?
<livingdaylight> void^: ipconfig, yes, so, it is 192.168.1.101
<soundray> Ab3L: have you still got the tail -f running?
<james296> help, Im having trouble changing my default player when inserting a music CD
<Ab3L> soundray: videodev               10752  1 spca5xx
<hateyla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10832/
<hateyla> startup problem on "Checking All FileSystem"
<jlulian38> For some weird reason, I can't get X11 to set my resolution higher than 800x600, and it used to run (on windows D=) at 1024x768
<jrib> !fixres | jlulian38
<james296> I know what to do to do that
<ubotu> jlulian38: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<james296> but when I do
<james296> nothing changes
<jlulian38> thanks
<jrib> james296: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<naught101> jrib: it's on localhost :) know what server-side issue? maybe I should restart php
<james296> yeah I did that
<james296> I changed the file to banshee
<james296> but the sound-juicer still opened
<GuHaSe> [ws]   Error code: 2 ( BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) )
<jrib> naught101: after you've enabled php in apache, restart apache and clear your browser's cache
<GuHaSe> anyone know how to resolve that error in gmplayer?
<Ab3L> soundray: [17209562.128000]  drivers/media/video/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: init isoc: usb_submit_urb(0) ret -28
<asc> kalin: Some random site says to 'cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab', but doesn't explain what would cause the error.
<jcaviedes> i speak spanish
<Ab3L> soundray: sounds like an error
<jrib> !es | jcaviedes
<ubotu> jcaviedes: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> Ab3L: yep
<james296> any ideas how to fix this?
<Ab3L> grr
<jlulian38> =O This might work!
<Ab3L> soundray: any idea?
<jrib> james296: what exactly did you change?
<jcaviedes> ok
<james296> Im TRYING to change the default CD player from sound-juicer to Banshee
<jrib> james296: yes, I know
<soundray> Ab3L: try this: 'sudo rmmod spca5xx ; sudo modprobe spca5xx usbgrabber=1'
<asc> kalin: plus the site is for installing gentoo.  But if the problem is that the livecd hasn't properly detected all the disks or something it might help.
<soundray> Ab3L: (shot in the dark)
<Fujitsu> james296: Have you tried in System->Preferences->Removable Devices?
<Ab3L> soundray: ok.. thank you
<kalin> asc, hmm, well, i've added a runlevel 1 and verbose startup to my grub list and i will try it from the super grub boot disk now
<james296> I did use Automatix I admit...is trhat what could have caused the problem?
<james296> yes
<blitzchecker> hello
<hateyla> can anyone help me with that? pastebin link?
<IndyGunFreak> james296: automatix always causes the problem, wether it does or not..lol
<james296> lol
<Ab3L> soundray: not works ...
<blitzchecker> can anyone help me with xgl?
<Fujitsu> blitzchecker: #ubuntu-effects
<snowpunk98> Should I use Adobe Reader or is there something better for PDFs?
<asc> kalin: Somebody says the same solution works for Debian, so it might help.  In any case, good luck.
<Seveas> !xgl | blitzchecker
<ubotu> blitzchecker: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<james296> well I had to find an easy way to install my Nvidia driver w/ out the X server crashing lol
<Fujitsu> snowpunk98: evince comes with Ubuntu, and works fine.
<soundray> Ab3L: okay, revert this with : 'sudo rmmod spca5xx ; sudo modprobe spca5xx'
<kalin> asc, ok, i have to afk soon so thanks for the help
<livingdaylight> void^: says sorry, couldn't display all teh contents of 192.etc.etc
<Ab3L> soundray: ok, i'll try
<asc> kalin: Righto.  Hope it works out somehow.
<IndyGunFreak> james296: you'll get no grief from me, i don't use it a lot, but i've had zero probs with it, on several different pcs
<soundray> Ab3L: now check 'ls -l /dev/video*' (don't paste, just say whether it finds a device now)
<Schalken> How come System Monitor reports 9 instances of "apache2" running? I only installed it once.
<void^> livingdaylight: do you know if it is possible to access your windows pc from another windows pc?
<Ab3L> soundray: ok
<soundray> Schalken: it's threaded, each thread shows up
<Fujitsu> Schalken: It runs multiple processes to handle multiple connections.
<Schalken> ahhh
<livingdaylight> void^: no, i don't
<Schalken> well thats clever.
<Schalken> cheers!
<Ab3L> soundray: it finds
<soundray> Ab3L: okay, check your camorama or whatever you use
<livingdaylight> void^: that could bbe teh issue, huh?
<Ab3L> soundray: could not connect to video device... blah blah
<void^> livingdaylight: hm, on linux try 'smbclient -N -L 192.168.1.101'
<blitzchecker> i have installed the package xserver-xgl from the ubuntu repositorys and created a shell script to start xgl. i can already choose xgl in the options dialog of the login screen, but whrn i login with my account, he does nothing and suddenly i'm logged off again...
<james296> so what can I do to fix my problem, WITHIOUT having to reinstall Ubuntu again...lol
<soundray> Ab3L: does it work when you start 'gksudo camorama'?
<livingdaylight> void^: in teh command line?
<void^> livingdaylight: yes
<Ab3L> soundray: no
<soundray> Ab3L: same error or a different one?
<Ab3L> soundray: the same error
<IndyGunFreak> james296: what is your problem
<Ab3L> soundray: it's very strange, but the same camera works in other machine
<bulmer> got a working freenx installation ? can you give some pointers on how this thing is done right? confusing as heck to get it working not really understanding which key and user do which
<Ab3L> soundray: and the same distribution of ubuntu
<phinite> anyone know  a good howto for getting an ubuntu live boot onto a USB key?
<IndyGunFreak> james296: are you still having the banshee/soundrecorder issue?
<Arko> Hi!
<james296> I want Banshee to open automatically when inserting a music CD, instead of sound-juicer
<james296> yes
<livingdaylight> void^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10833/
<soundray> Ab3L: can you paste the output from 'ls -l /dev/video*' (I don't think anyone will object if it's only one line)
<Ab3L> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2007-03-17 17:57 /dev/video -> video0
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'm not a 100% sure on that
<IndyGunFreak> i doubt it requires a reinstall though..lol
<Arko> to connect to Internet, I have to type "route add default gw 192.168.0.1 ra0" every boot. How to make it automatically?
<james296> then what should I do...lol
<void^> livingdaylight: i suspect the problem is on windows then, need to set it up for network file sharing somehow
<james296> what should I reinstall in Synaptic to fix the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> i dont have any music cd's to test it with, but with DVD's(when I was wantign to use VLC, but totem always opened)
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy?
<james296> could be the same problem
<bayziders> what in the hel
<cheeseboy>  linuxnewbie755 , ya?
<IndyGunFreak> i simply inserted a disk, right click, properties/permissions.. then choose to use VLC, and it has worked fine.
<james296> did you fix that?
<bayziders> its lightining and snowing
<Arko> hmmm
<livingdaylight> void^: i see
<Rozza> hey
<livingdaylight> void^: control panel or someplace
<IndyGunFreak> james296: well, totem doesn't open anymore.
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, booted from live cds, nothing. won't work at all, it's like i don't even have an ethernet cable hooked up to it. wish i still had dsl just to test it.
<kmarius> Arko, add the line to a script that runs when ubuntu boots
<Rozza> can anyone help me about geting ubuntu up and working on my iMac g5?
<void^> livingdaylight: i don't remember. might be in some network setup wizard too.
<Arko> kmarius: where?
<soundray> Ab3L: normally udev should create the device, but it didn't. Let's try it manually: 'sudo mknod /dev/video0 c 84 0'
<james296> damn it says permissions of "cdda" could not be determined...
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755 nothing in system>administration>networking?
<Megaqwerty> hey, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how I can get the usbserial.c file for the usbserial driver?
<Ab3L> soundray: ok
<linuxnewbie755> hold on, take me a moment.
<blitzchecker> was anyone on the CeBIT today?
<snowpunk98> is there an ubuntu server channel
<crimsun_> snowpunk98: only for development.
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: long time no see
<snowpunk98> :(
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: hey... indeed, been on the shelf a bit.
<Ab3L> soundray: i've already try that, and nothing
<soundray> Megaqwerty: it's in the kernel source: 'sudo apt-get install linux-source'
<snowpunk98> Anyone happen to know how to check which ClamAV virus definitions my server is using?
<Megaqwerty> soundray: Thanks!
<soundray> Ab3L: did it succeed in creating the device?
<IndyGunFreak> james296: wait, i don't thinkt hat was how i did it... hang on
<Ab3L> soundray: yes
<Reiser_x> Hi
<Schalken> How come even after restarting Firefox, it still has things in the add-ons window that "will be installed/applied/upgraded/removed when Firefox is restarted"?
<Reiser_x> i need to configure samba
<soundray> Ab3L: try changing the permissions: 'sudo chmod 666 /dev/video0'
<Reiser_x> already installed
<Reiser_x> how can i share
<Ab3L> soundray: it not works
* Ab3L selling a webcam
<linuxnewbie755> cheesecake, right now there was something there, but everything was so slow, i am installing edgy. but there was stuff in networking, but it didn't mean anything to me. i am thinking maybe something to do with the way charter works, maybe ip address problem or something?
<soundray> Ab3L: when you type 'groups' in a normal terminal (no root, no sudo), does it list 'video'?
<piranesi> I have a program that works if I launch it from the terminal and If I launch it from the gnome menu it doesn't start, how can it be?
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755 how do you have both comps hooked up at once?
<hex_u_up> anyone here successfully move a windows xp installed partiton to a a new larger hdd and have it boot correctly?
<Heroin> how can i see a users uid and gid?
<brophat> can anyone explain why the xscreen-saver is showing great graphics with the ati video board, but the gnome is messed up, only showing top menu bar, etc..... do they use different graphics cards?
<Ab3L> soundray: yes
<rowdog> Heroin, id username
<linuxnewbie755> well, i tried only mine, other is my dad's, and that didn't work. i might should have unplugged the modem (reset?) and waited a few moments.
<brophat> I mean do they use different drivers
<soundray> Heroin: yourself: 'id'. Another user: 'sudo su - username -c id'
<james296> so?
<Schalken> piranesi: go into System > Preferences > Menu Layout and check what command the menu entry points to.
<RobertM> hey guys, got a question
<Ab3L> soundray: i'm already in the video group
<soundray> Ab3L: I'm out of suggestions now, sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> james296: i'm trying o remember, i just can't.
<RobertM> I keep getting this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Heroin> soundray what does the su option do?
<soundray> Ab3L: ...just one more thing
<Ab3L> soundray: thanks for your support, i'll search in google till die
<Schalken> RobertM: when do you get the error?
<clearzen> hex_u_up:no, it won't work. At least I haven't ever had it work and I've been told you can't do it either.
<james296> so I guess I have to reinstall this again huh...
<soundray> Heroin: runs a command with the privileges of another user
<piranesi> Schalken it points to the same identical command I write in the terminal (it's simply "jin")
<Heroin> k
<Ab3L> soundray: yes?
<hateyla> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<RobertM> When running make for Amarok
<soundray> Ab3L: try with another program, like xawtv
<Schalken> piranesi: check "run in terminal" and see if what output you get from the menu.
<IndyGunFreak> james296: i wouldn't go that far
<Ab3L> soundray: ok
<soundray> Ab3L: I take it you've read through the wiki docs?
<Ab3L> soundray: yes
<brophat> screen saver is being displayed good, but gnome is messed up. is that a problem with gnome only then
<IndyGunFreak> james296: do you actually use soundrecorder?  why not just uninstall it, and maybe banshee will become default
<soundray> Ab3L: just making sure
<RobertM> Schalken: When running make for Amarok
<Ab3L> soundray: ok
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, what i don't get, it worked fine with dsl, and charter works fine with this windows machine, i am thinking of hooking up my brother's computer to my ethernet and see if it works (windows machine). but i dont see how it could be the cable, it worked fine just the other day. but what else could it be?
<Ab3L> soundray: i'm download now the xawtv
<IndyGunFreak> james296: if anything, it only takes 2sec to close soundrecorder and open banshee.+
<james296> I dont use soundrecorder and it doesnt recognize it either, it recognizes sound-juicer as the default
<Schalken> RobertM: oh okay, you probably need to install a bunch of header files. look for something like xorg-dev
<IndyGunFreak> james296: sorry, i meant sound-juicer
<soundray> Ab3L: I don't really believe that it will work, but maybe it will give you a more clueful error message.
<RobertM> Schalken:  Where?
<Schalken> RobertM: in SYnaptic
<Schalken> to install
<spanglesontoast> hey does anyone know why my wireless is being detected as eth1 and not wlan0
<Schalken> libraries/header files for compiling amarok
<piranesi> Schalken, if I check the "run in terminal" it doesn't start and I don't see any output
<james296> I uninstalled it, now it says this...
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, because you use a proper wifi card
<Ab3L> soundray: i'm running xawtv and send me the same error.. can't open /dev/video0: No such device or address
<james296> Couldn't display "cdda:///dev/hdd".
<Seveas> or a broadcom crap thing
<Schalken> piranesi: odd :S
<james296> There was an error launching the application.
<IndyGunFreak> james296: hmm. wonder what the issue is.
<Yeason> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on an old ibook but the computer isn't showing the cd at the boot selection screen. anyone know what might be wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> it should be simple.
<Fujitsu> james296: Are you sure that Banshee can play audio CDs?
<Schalken> piranesi: maybe make your own menu entry pointing to the command and see what happens
<kmarius> Arko, /etc/rc.local maybe? i don't want to give any bad advice sicne i'm not knowledgable with sysv scripts
<soundray> Ab3L: but you did the mknod command! Did you check 'ls -l /dev/video0' after mknod?
<james296> yes I just was
<Pupeno__> Does anybody know what's the name of that channel dedicated to audio on Linux?
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie755 http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Wired_Ethernet_Troubleshooting
<Ab3L> soundray: yes
<cheeseboy> try that
<Ab3L> soundray: and looks normal
<soundray> Ab3L: and does it show?
<crimsun_> Pupeno__: there are a number of them.
<hateyla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10832/   can someone fix this ? because on this stage my systems goes too much slow
<Schalken> Pupeno__: #linux-audio ? (guessing)
<Ab3L> soundray: yes..
<spanglesontoast> is there anyway of making eth1 be recongnised as wlan0
<RobertM> Schalken: Found nada.
<james296> for the Audio CD area in Removeable Devices dialog, is all I need to type for it is Banshee?
<Pupeno__> Schalken: nope, that's empty.
<Pupeno__> crimsun_: can name any?
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, thanks, i'll look into that after it's installed, (edgy). right now i am testing the cable, and btw, how do you go into modem settings for charter?
<piranesi> Schalken I created a symlink to /path/jin in /usr/bin so when I type in terminal the command "jin" the application start but if I type jin in the command filed of menu entry it doesn't do anything :
<Schalken> RobertM: theres a package called xorg-dev, install that.
<IndyGunFreak> james296: where is this removalbe devices?
<cheeseboy>  linuxnewbie755 , im not sure if you can..
<TheBrain> i have just installed ubuntu today and i have a noob problem i think, can someone help me please?
<IndyGunFreak> james296: thats it..
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, well thats sucks
<Schalken> piranesi: hmm maybe menu entries dont like symlinks :S does it work pointing it to /path/jin?
<clearzen> TheBrain:what is your problem
<JohnPhys> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RobertM> Schalken: mmkay, found it with agp-get
<IndyGunFreak> you should just abe able to put banshee there, and i think that will do it.
<james296> System-->Preferences-->Removable Drives and Media?
<Schalken> RobertM: i found it in synaptic :P
<Pupeno__> Any recommende audio player that can play through Jack (other than XMMS and alsaplayer)?
<AMD> hi i have a proeblem, i  have no display after i resume / wake the computer or hibernate
<RobertM> Schalken: I can't. :\
<snez> Hello, I am trying to set up an ftp daemon, I have tried vsFTPd and pure-ftpd by now, but both daemons will fail normal ftp user authentication, while sftp works. Is this ubuntu specific or daemon specific? What can I do about it?
<IndyGunFreak> james296: yeah, thats it, change the audio cd to banshee.
<RobertM> Schalken: but it's all good, found it with agp-get. :P
<TheBrain> i am trying to get my wireless network card working. i am following the instruction on the wiki but i cant get the bcm4306 thing working because i'm not on the internet yet...
<james296> I already did
<james296> thats why Im havin a problem
<IndyGunFreak> then that should work.. insert a cd
<james296> I changed that
<james296> but it doesnt think I did so
<Shrimpy_> TheBrain: did you try nidswrapper?
<crimsun_> Pupeno__: #lad, #alsa among them
<IndyGunFreak> james296: opena terminal, and type banshee and see if banshee starts
<TheBrain> i saw it mentioned but i couldnt see instructions that were as clear for that
<Fujitsu> !ndiswrapper | TheBrain
<james296> I can start Banshee
<ubotu> TheBrain: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pupeno__> crimsun_: thanks.
<soundray> Ab3L: I've done a search on that error message... There's a recommendation to plug the camera direct into a root hub (the motherboard) -- did you do that?
<IndyGunFreak> james296: then it makes no sense the issue you're aving.
<james296> but I want it to start automatically when I insert an audio CD
<IndyGunFreak> reinstall ubuntu...lol(just kidding)
<Schalken> RobertM: you may encounter inconsistency (i.e. it looks and feels different) with using amarok. it was made for kde rather than gnome.
<MikMik7> hi
<Ab3L> soundray: no i don't
<Shrimpy_> TheBrain: the nidswrapper is going to be the solution to your problem i had the same thing
<TheBrain> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ab3L> soundray: let me try
<MikMik7> first time in linux
<TheBrain> ok thanks i will take a look
<MikMik7> itz nice
<MikMik7> how can i switch languge ?
<piranesi> Schalken no It doesn't work if I make it point to /path/jin and it doesn't work if I type that things in ALT+F2 run window... it only works in the terminal :
<eck> MikMik7: have you installed it, or are you in the live cd?
<MikMik7> installd
<Schalken> piranesi: eep
<soundray> MikMik7: System-Administration-Language Support
<MikMik7> ok im there
<piranesi> Schalken what does eep mean?
<Schalken> piranesi: okay, what if you just make a symlink on your desktop pointing to some random image in your ~ or something, point a menu entry to that and see what happens
<soundray> MikMik7: now follow your instinct
<Schalken> piranesi: im out of clues
<Schalken> piranesi: except for that one ;)
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol
<Ab3L> soundray: cuando hago un  xawtv -hwscan me sale:  /dev/video0: No hay espacio libre en el dispositivo
<MikMik7> hehe , i aded
<MikMik7> the languge i want
<eck> MikMik7: i think you need to log out and log back in after the language is installed
<MikMik7> now how can i switch ?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: what am I supposed to say ;)
<Schalken> RobertM: luck?
<eck> MikMik7: in the login screen there will be an option to choose your langauge
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol, well id on't know, but what you said tickled me.
<MikMik7> not the linux languge
<justin420> anybody know if a dlink dbt-120 bluetooth usb adapter will work with ubuntu edgy? or is there a better "linux friendly" usb adapter that i should be looking into?
<MikMik7> input languge
<piranesi> If I make a symlink on my desktop that program doesn't run
<soundray> Ab3L: I think I've seen that error on the wiki, sec...
<Poul^Laptop> dont know if you solved the webcam stuff before. But i got some problems aswell. I followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218 without problems, used a newer driver then the guide said tho. But no problems, but camsteam or camorama could not find the device
<Errpast1> How do I tell what version of ubuntu I am running, from the command line?  In Slackware there is a /etc/slackware-version file
<Ab3L> soundray: at last
<MikMik7> i want to write both hebrew and english
<Ab3L> soundray: /dev/video0: OK                         [ -device /dev/video0 ] 
<Schalken> piranesi: what if you point the symlink to "eog"
<Shrimpy_> ubuntu has the most "ready" usb devices justin420
* Michael_the_choi was using hebrew and english the other day...
<piranesi> "eog"   ?????
<Fujitsu> Errpast1: /etc/issue
<Schalken> piranesi: eye of gnome, the image viewer
<Ab3L> soundray: thank you for your support
<Fujitsu> Errpast1: That's the Linux standard.
<Poul^Laptop> ab3l, did you get it solved?
<Ab3L> Poul^Laptop: yes
<AMD> i have no display after hibernate  ??
<Poul^Laptop> i had to reboot, but guess its somehow the same issues i have
<NineTeen67Comet> Grrr .. Hi all .. I've worn the Forums out with no help... I just tossed in a Linksys WMP54G wireless card. It shows up in networking fine, I set everything up (static ip) and walla, still nothing. ipconfig shows the card with appropriate ip address and ESSID .. (no WEP) help?
<RobertM> Schalken: re configing now
<soundray> Ab3L: it works?
<soundray> amazing...
<Ab3L> soundray: yes
<Errpast1> Fujitsu, thanks
<Poul^Laptop> ab3l - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218 its somehow the same you been doing?
<soundray> Ab3L: well done for having the patience
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, time to make mine work then :P
<Ab3L> soundray: i plug in the root hub
<kheaslett> Will someone help me with my problem?
<Ab3L> soundray: and works wery fine
<Ab3L> soundray: thanks to you
<eck> MikMik7: maybe you want system > preferences > keyboard? i'm not sure how hebrew input works
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: oh no, can't you give me a hard disk problem to solve now?
<Ab3L> Poul^Laptop: ok
<soundray> ;)
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: what's the trouble with yours?
<RobertM> Schalken: now I get looking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<RobertM> :(
<mattie10> hi, there was some distro based on Ubuntu, that had fluxbox (I think) as its default wm, and was mainly for dealing with "network things".. so yes, it was pre-loaded with lots of utilities which may had been need when doing network things. What was its name? I forgot XD
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, naa its also the webcam
<SpacePuppy> arf
<IndyGunFreak> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Schalken> RobertM: now u gotta grab qt-dev or libqt-dev or something like that
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: what about it?
<piranesi> Schalken I moved to Desktop directory and did  "ln -s eog try" it creates a link on the desktop but it doesn't work If I double click on it
<RobertM> mmkay
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, installed, ok. i checked, there is nothing in dns servers, but there should be shouldn't there?
<Schalken> piranesi: well so far it seems gnome doesnt like symlinks
<eck> mattie10: there was also nubuntu
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, i gave up on the hardisk as noone response to it :P i followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218 and no problem. But non of the applications can find the device
<IndyGunFreak> eck: not heard of that one.
<RobertM> Schalken: can
<Poul^Laptop> soundray: raider@s-web:~$ ls /dev/video*
<Poul^Laptop> /dev/video0
<mattie10> eck, yep! thank you
<BigLebowskiMac> What is LPAE standard?
<kheaslett> I have installed ubuntu into a partition that the bios can't recognize.  the HD is a 160GB drive and the bios can only detect 136gb  so grub is giving me "error 17".  Has someone come across this problem?
<RobertM> Schalken: can't find qt, and with libqt... Package libqt-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<RobertM> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<RobertM> is only available from another source
<RobertM> E: Package libqt-dev has no installation candidate
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: are you plugging yours directly into the machine?
<SpacePuppy> !cthulhu ubuntu
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, its buildin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cthulhu ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bayziders> how do you install grub?
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, a laptop -  Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc.
<piranesi> Schalken it says that can't run that application cause /home/username/Desktop/try doesn't exist, maybe I have to do a symlink to the real position of the eog bin
<AzMoo> Hey, apparently I need samba 3.0.24, but it's not in the repos. Would it be safe to install the debian package from the samba website?
<BigLebowskiMac> bayziders: grub-install or sudo grub, and use the grub commands interactively
<justin420> NineTeen67Comet: I used this to help me setup my Linksys WMP54GS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: okay. Does ubuntu load the drivers for it?
<BigLebowskiMac> Theres a million and 1 posts about it on the forum, search
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, how to i test that?
<piranesi> Schalken *because /home/username/Desktop/eog
<bayziders> I am going to install windows and it will whipe grub so I will have no way to boot into ubuntu so i dont think i can do that
<Schalken> i see so its searching the current directory rather than your path (/usr/bin)?
<NineTeen67Comet> justin420: I'll give it a try, but my chipset is the RaLink RT2561/RT61 .. Not the broadcom (Like my other Linksys card .. ? .. lol) ..
<AzMoo> bayziders, just boot to your liveCD afterwards and reinstall grub.
<piranesi> Schalken yes
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: 'lsmod | grep gspca' -- if there's any output, the driver is loaded.
<Schalken> piranesi: so point it to /usr/bin/eog
<piranesi> Schalken ok I'm going to do that
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, 3 lines output, think its loaded
<piranesi> Schalken pointing it to /usr/bin/eog works
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: okay, now it gets difficult. Since your camera is built in, we can't just unplug it and plug it back in to follow the error messages.
<Schalken> piranesi: so do the same with your originally problematic menu entry
<Schalken> wait, i mean the symlink that the menu entry points to
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: quick question thrown in: have you rebooted since you compiled the driver?
<RobertM> Schalken: can't find qt, and with libqt... Package libqt-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pollywog> Samba should be in the repositories
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, nope havent
<Pollywog> it is, because I have it
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, is linux not the , dont reboot thing :PPP
<Schalken> RobertM: got restricted/universe enabled?
<CraZyLeGs> I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 got into console mode with a login prompt
<Schalken> well, universe
<eck> Poul^Laptop: you don't need to reboot to get a kernel module, you just need to unload the old one and load the new one
<RobertM> Schalken: no idea what that is. :\
<CraZyLeGs> how to return to the desktop
<Poul^Laptop> eck, how would i do that :P
<terlmann> need help , esd is broken
<terlmann> how to fix ?
<eck> Poul^Laptop: you can do both with modprobe -- do you know what the module is named?
<clearzen> CraZyLeGs: ctrl+alt+f7
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: it is, but that's mainly for software experimentation, not hardware. I suggest you do a 'sudo depmod -a', then reboot. If only to have a clean log.
<soundray> eck: I've got it under control
<eck> soundray: sounds good
<piranesi> Schalken I did, and it doesn't run :
<Y3n4> ciao qualche italiano?
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, ok will do so, back in 5
<soundray> !it | Y3n4
<ubotu> Y3n4: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TheVault> I know you guys probably wanna back hand me in the face for asking but "is there a beryl like program for windows?"
<jrib> TheVault: ##windows
<piranesi> Schalken this program is really strange... maybe that being a java application it may cause some error...
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: yeah, its called Vista
<CraZyLeGs> clearzen: thanks, my desktop shockes and I can't click on the bars ( only on icons on the desktop )
<clearzen> TheVault:Your joking right??
<Schalken> RobertM: the universe repository. go sys > admin > software sources and check all checkboxes on the first tab
<CraZyLeGs> how can I restart it ?
<IndyGunFreak> clearzen: no, i think he's serious
<AzMoo> Is it ok to install debian packages on ubuntu?
<TheVault> clearzen: Just asking
<whta> every time i log on, 'hdc2' is mounted and on my desktop. i unmount it with no problems, but it comes back every time. how can i fix that?
<soundray> AzMoo: no
<eck> AzMoo: i don't think it would be problematic...
<soundray> AzMoo: avoid it if you can.
<TheVault> Hey IndyGunFreak, hows it going
<IndyGunFreak> AzMoo: sometimes, but avoid it.
<clearzen> TheVault: it's cool I just thought you were joking. It's for linux
<silensius> how can install rhythmbox 0.98 on kubuntu dapper
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: going well.
<eck> AzMoo: if there isn't an ubuntu deb, i would just go for it
<Schalken> AzMoo: only as a last resort, but prepare for breakage. should ask someone if the package in question works.
<AzMoo> soundray, damn. I need samba 3.0.24 but it's not in the repos
<Fujitsu> !info samba edgy
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Thats good.
<Rozza> bugga
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 2956 kB, installed size 7392 kB
<eck> AzMoo: get the feisty one
<Fujitsu> AzMoo: Why that version?
<eck> AzMoo: feisty is at 3.0.24
<AzMoo> It fixes NTLMv2 support to interact properly with vista
<TheVault> clearzen: Well I was just asking, cause a friend of mine told me to ask since he does not have internet at the moment so he could not look up the info
<AzMoo> eck, that's awesome, thanks.
<whta> every time i log on, 'hdc2' is mounted and on my desktop. i unmount it with no problems, but it comes back every time. how can i fix that?
<Rozza> just after downloading, burning, and tring out ubuntu, i find out ive got dapper and edgey is the one that will work for me comp.
<TheVault> clearzen: Thats why I'm asking on his behalf
<Rozza> ugh
<EdgEy> dum de dum
<soundray> AzMoo: the official line is not to recommend feisty for production use, but in a situation like yours, I wouldn't have any hesitation.
<IndyGunFreak> I'm scared of feisty
<soundray> AzMoo: join #ubuntu+1 if you're interested in that option
<mEck0> Hirvinen, I want to learn programming with Glade. Someone knowing a nice webpage with guide/tutorial or something?
<CraZyLeGs> the buttons disappeared how to restart ?
<AzMoo> soundray, so if I'm using the feisty packages do I need to actually use feisty? This isn't my box and the person using it doesn't really know too much.
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: I was, too, but I've been running it for close to two months now without a single problem.
<mEck0> Ohh, I didn't mean the message to you Hirvinen... accidently pressed wrong button :/
<eck> AzMoo: you can just download that package (and possibly its dependencies)
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: yeah, but if there's a problem, i seem to have it..lol, i'll wait till its final for about a month then move on.
<AzMoo> eck, nice one, thanks.
<Fujitsu> AzMoo: You'll most probably need to rebuild it.
<RobertM> Schalken: only one not checked off was sources, and still same errors
<terlmann> how do I fully update to fiesty ?
<soundray> terlmann: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<eck> AzMoo: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/
<Lattyware> terlmann: update-manager -d
<mattyv> AzMoo: Check the dependencies for that version of samba at http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/samba, then you might be able to see if a deb will work in edgy
<Schalken> RobertM: there should be a libqt-dev-tools or libqt3-dev-tools or something like that
<Poul^Laptop> soundray - still not working. X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 is output from camstream
<Fujitsu> AzMoo: It's unlikely to install, you'll probably need to rebuild it.
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: does /dev/video0 exist?
<Poul^Laptop> soundray - just check if the foulder is there?
<AzMoo> Fujitsu, well, i'll give it a go first.
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: it's not a folder, it's a device special file
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: check with ls -l /dev/video0
<Poul^Laptop> soundray - crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-03-18 01:33 /dev/video0
<whta> every time i log on, 'hdc2' is mounted and on my desktop. i unmount it with no problems, but it comes back every time. how can i fix that?
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: check if video is listed when you run 'groups'
<linuxnewbie755> cheeseboy, check this out. i hooked up my cable modem to my old dsl modem (built in 4 port etherntet router). again, this setup works fine with windows, but on linux, nothing. at least now i can bring up the modem (dsl modem) settings in linux, so i know the line is working.
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, that output did it for me, ofcause i have to do sudo camsteam or what application i use
<eck> AzMoo: i think if you grab 3.0.24 of all the packages in that directory you'll be fine
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: no, you shouldn't really if you can make it work without sudo
<AzMoo> eck, yep, doing that now :)
<eck> well i guess you don't need the dev or dbg packages
<terlmann> could someone elp me - my esd system is broke , and I think it is my fault. alsa works fine.
<piranesi> Schalken look this! if I launch from the terminal that program with this -> java -jar /home/spike/jin-2.14.1/jin.jar it says that the program have to be launched from its directory! So it may be that the executable jin is not well written...
<crimsun_> terlmann: what's the issue?
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, then how do we make so i can use it without sudo?
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: check if video is listed when you run 'groups'
<cheeseboy> hats the aguement to unzip tar.bz2 ?
<crimsun_> tar xf
<bruna> what channel fpr ubuntu portuguese
<crimsun_> ubuntu-pt
<eck> cheeseboy: tar -xvjf foo.tar.bz2
<RobertM> Schalken: found it, it is sudo apt-get install libqt3-headers libqt3-compat-headers
<terlmann> no gnome sounds play
<crimsun_> bruna: or if you're in S.A., use the appropriate CC.
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, it is not listet when running groups
<jrib> cheeseboy: double click on it, or just use tar -xf  it will figure out the 'j' part
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: great, run 'sudo adduser yourusername video' (substitute your real username), then log out and back in.
<crimsun_> terlmann: don't query me, I can't send messages.
<terlmann> ok
<terlmann> card , alsa channels, test play works fine, but esd sounds wont work
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, is it video0 or video?
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: video
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, ok
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, brb relogging
<crimsun_> terlmann: how did you enable esound? via System> Preferences> Sound?
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> but it was already on
<terlmann> I migrated
<crimsun_> terlmann: from?
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, working thx :)
<soundray> phew
<chatainsim> Bonsoir
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, now did you have solution to my hardisk problem also :PP
<jrib> !fr | chatainsim
<ubotu> chatainsim: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<terlmann> but it stopped working a while back when I custom compiled a kernel with 2 fake cards...
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: can you describe that again pls
<crimsun_> terlmann: so which card is esd attempting to use?
<exs> can someone tell me the best way to download an iso from http?.. firefox is a bit too buggy for me to download it with
<jrib> exs: wget
<soundray> exs: wget
<Yeason> I'm trying to boot an old dell Pentium 2 laptop from one of the alternate cd's and it's asking me to choose a module and then give the location, can anyone tell me what these might be?
<exs> how do i use wget and where does wget save it to?
<RobertM> Schalken: nevermind, those still give the same error, any idea?
<jrib> exs: wget http://some.place.on/the/internet    and it saves wherever you issued the command
<soundray> exs: wget URL saves to the present working directory
<terlmann> I have a new kernel now, none of that matters , rythmbox works and the fake cards are gone
<bulmer> exs just type it in your cli and see if wget is already there
<exs> bulmer:  what's cli ?
<crimsun_> terlmann: so what's the default GSt sink set to?
<bulmer> command line interface
<ThaNerd> how do i restart apache under ubuntu?
<exs> is there a gui for wget?
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, its just before i installed fiesty i could access the partition of my harddisk where windows is located(fat32) as standart. Now i only can view the part where linux is installed
<jrib> ThaNerd: sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<Pollywog> the directory where you invoked wget
<Poul^Laptop> soundray, just need to acces the files on the windows partition
<terlmann> no idea
<terlmann> how do I check it ?
<ThaNerd> thanks jrib
<Pollywog> wget http://urlhere.com
<crimsun_> terlmann: gstreamer-properties
<Pollywog> wget http://urlhere.com/file
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: did you get feisty by upgrade or fresh install?
<Pollywog> command line interface
<Poul^Laptop> soundray fresh install
<mattyv> You can even resume downloads with wget...it's state of the art
<Pollywog> exs yes there is kget
<linuxnewbie755> anyone have any trouble using charter internet and ubuntu?
<exs> thanks
<soundray> Poul^Laptop: can you join #ubuntu+1 please, I'll meet you there
<foormea> hi all. i'm trying to get second life running through wine (i know there's also a linux version.). but it says: unable to detect directx 9.0b or greater. how could i make it work, please? :)
<Kunk> Hi. I'm having probs getting php files to show up as web pages in 6.10 using Apache + PHP. I've configured apache with php4 'x-application-httpd' is correct, but it still asks me whether to save file etc. My guess is that the apache file is not been saved, even though I restarted apache. Aanyone -- help?
<terlmann> automatic , and it tests fine
<naught101> what's the root password for a ubuntu install before running 'sudo passwd PASSWORD'?
<Poul^Laptop> soundray sure
<ThaNerd> jrib: unknown init script (blah blah blah) /etc/init.d/apache not found
<foormea> naught101, no password.
<foormea> oh no no
<foormea> your user password?
<crimsun_> terlmann: leave the test running, and tell me the output from lsof /dev/dsp*
<jrib> ThaNerd: apache2 maybe?
<ThaNerd> jrib: yup... i'll do that now ;-)
<AzMoo> eck, so do I have to install these in any order, or can I just do: sudo dpkg -i pkg1.deb pkg2.deb ...  ?
<terlmann> COMMAND     PID     USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<terlmann> gstreamer  1012 terlmann   14w   CHR   14,3      10267 /dev/dsp
<terlmann> rhythmbox 19925 terlmann   25w   CHR   14,3      10267 /dev/dsp
<Galga> hi
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<naught101> foormea: a user account doesn't require a password, or the password is simply ""
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linuxnewbie755> someone want to help me in setting up (YES, SETTING UP MY INTERNET) in edgy? i'm using charter cable, and i just can't get it to work.
<naught101> ?
<terlmann> terlmann@raven:~$  gstreamer-properties
<terlmann> ALSA lib pcm_route.c:1121:(_snd_pcm_route_open) ttable is not defined
<terlmann> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'
<terlmann> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdsink'
<crimsun_> terlmann: don't flood.
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | terlmann
<ubotu> terlmann: please see above
<terlmann> sorry
<eck> AzMoo: i think it is ok if you install them in any order, as long as you stop the samba service before hand
<Galga> is there a textonly mode or version of ubuntu ? ubuntu server ?
<jepler> AzMoo: should be OK to install multiple packages with one 'dpkg -i'
<ThaNerd> jrib: ok it worked. now where's the "php.ini" ?
<foormea> naught101, uh? you have the choice not to choose a password, but that's not really recommended
<AzMoo> thanks :)
<mattyv> Galga: Yes server edition is text only by default
<jrib> !php | ThaNerd
<ubotu> ThaNerd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cantervil> hello, some one can helpme with this
<cantervil> http://fr.pastebin.ca/399473
<Galga> mattyv, if i have installed ubuntu desktop version, can i switch to server ?
<cantervil> i got problems with Java 6.0
<Yeason> does anyone know what cdrom module to use, and what the location is for an old Dell P2 laptop? it's a modular bay cdrom
<terlmann> Galga , yes
<wilo> can someone help me with my terminal JRE gui
<wilo> http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=explanationjm8.png
<jepler> Galga: you can easily stop gdm from running by removing its entry from /etc/rcX.d, where X is your runlevel
<ThaNerd> jrib: i didn't use lamp... i installed with synaptic
<cantervil> please help me!
<Galga> terlmann, any hint or page to read exactly what and how to do ?
<jrib> ThaNerd: that page applies
<mattyv> Galga: You can install the server components in the desktop edition and disable the gui if you want, probably won't be as lean
<wilo> thats a screendump, and i cant progress in the configuration becuase it doesn' not give or allow any input from terminal
<terlmann> galga : it is in synaptic : it is a ll packaged
<jrib> wilo: you can't press up or tab maybe?
<linuxnewbie755> everyone look here, http://charter.com/Visitors/Support.aspx?SupportArticleID=1659, does this make any sense? how can i get my cable internet to work with edgy?
<Galga> terlmann, please what is the search string ?
<ThaNerd> jrib: thanks again, then ;-)
<mattyv> Galga: Have you only just installed the desktop edition? If you're comfortable with no gui then a fresh server install is easier IMO
<wilo> jrib: lol whoops i nmever tried tab :(
<terlmann> ubuntu ?
<wilo> my bad
<terlmann> crimsun- ?
<wilo> it worked, sorry
<terlmann> crimsun_?
<crdlb> linuxnewbie755, it should work fine
<Schalken> how can i create a link to my home folder on my desktop that i can drag files onto?
<Galga> mattyv, i have 6.10 desktop version, with all the updates and couple of nifty other packages
<jrib> wilo: that's ok, just try playing the piano on your keyboard next time :)
<wilo> heheheh yeah i tried everything i could think of, return, e, o, k, y, a nothign wortked
<wilo> till tab ;)
<mattyv> Galga: If you're using it as a desktop that's perfect
<AzMoo> eck, libpam-smbpass requires libc6 2.5 :\
<Schalken> i tried dragging "places > homefolder" onto my desktop but it turns out to be a nautilus application launcher that you can drag files onto.
<linuxnewbie755> crdlb, i don't get it, dsl worked fine on my ubuntu, but charter won't work at all. i don't know why, i have the internet going through a linksys workgroup switch, and it works fine like that for this windows machine, just not at all for linux.
<whta> every time i log on, 'hdc2' is mounted and on my desktop. i unmount it with no problems, but it comes back every time. how can i fix that?
<wilo> can anyone help me run limewire on ubuntu
<jrib> !limewire | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<jrib> wilo: I'd recommend frostwire
<Galga> mattyv, thanks
<terlmann> could someone elp me - my esd system is broke , and I think it is my fault. alsa works fine.
<Schalken> whta: see if its in your /etc/fstab
<Mirth> Guys, I accidentally deleted my "panel" at the top.
<crdlb> linuxnewbie755, if it's going to a router, then it should definitely work
<Mirth> How do I get it back?
<wilo> i converted the .rpm files to .deb packagesand i installed it and it comes up in "run command" ectb but wont actually run it
<cantervil> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> Mirth: right click on the bottom panel and create a new panel
<kheaslett> I've installed ubuntu but grub gives me error 17 help?
<gepatino> Schalken: in nautilus open the /homes folder
<wilo> jrib: frostwire?
<jrib> !frostwire | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<gepatino> Schalken: and drag your home dir while pressing alt
<linuxnewbie755> crdlb, well, switch, router? same thing? right? well, dsl worked fine, but this won't work at all. i so want it to work. any ideas?
<Galga> terlmann, thanks
<Schalken> gepatino: okay...
<cantervil> to install limewire
<mattyv> Agreed, frostwire install was easy following instructions
<wilo> ok ill try it jrib
<cantervil> go yo synaptic
<Mirth> jrib, that added just the panel and nothing in it :(
<whta> schalken: it is. do i just comment that part out?
<gepatino> Schalken: then you select make link, or something like that (i have ubuntu in spanish)
<cantervil> or get frostwire (it's the same) on www.frostwire.com there's a .deb
<Schalken> gepatino: yay! that worked, thanks!
<jrib> Mirth: yes, know right click on that one > add to panel  and add the things you want.  There is no "undo" unfortunately
<gepatino> Schalken: thats ok
<Mirth> Dammit :(
<Mirth> Im just gonna reinstall Ubuntu I guess
<jrib> Mirth: wait, no
<Mirth> Oh?
<kraetzja_> im converting from gentoo, where im used to being able to get bleeding edge stuff pretty easily. is there an easy way to go about, say, getting all of gnome bleeding edge?
<IndyGunFreak> Mirth: why would you do that?
<Mirth> Because I don't remember what the panel had
<Mirth> And maybe it would fix my Wireless Card.
<IndyGunFreak> Mirth: hmm, i doubt that, but i guess its possible.
<gepatino> kraetzja_: you can get 'pretty' bleeding edge, each six months you have a new release
<jrib> Mirth: add whatever you want.  You can create a new user or delete your current user's config files to start anew
<gepatino> kraetzja_: you just have to be a little patient :)
<Schalken> where are icons stored?
<kraetzja_> gepatino, otherwise its manual?
<kraetzja_> patience is a virtue i lack
<IndyGunFreak> Mirth: thats a good suggestion, create a new user, and it will have the default taskbar
<jrib> Schalken: wherever you want but some are at /usr/share/pixmaps/
<IndyGunFreak> but i doubt anything was ther that will help with your wireless connection
<Mirth> Ah
<kraetzja_> theres got to be a mirror or too with bleeding edge packages i could throw in apt?
<Mirth> Can I make that new user the admin?
<linuxnewbie755> charter, ubuntu , internet problems, help!
<Mirth> and delete this user?
<IndyGunFreak> probably, but not a 100% sure.
<jrib> Mirth: yes, system > administration > users and groups.  The options there will let you add admin privileges
<gepatino> kraetzja_: the versions of ubuntu are in sync with the stable verseions of gnome, so each ubuntu includes the last gnome antd the latest apps in general
<ncaller> on ubuntu server how do you get apache2 to listen on ipv4 port 80, it seems by default to listen on ipv6 port 80
<gepatino> kraetzja_: if you really need to have svn/cvs versions of everything, well... you'll have to do it by hand
<kraetzja_> ohhh allllright
<kraetzja_> thanks
<gepatino> kraetzja_: but you could have trouble when upgrading to a later release
<AzMoo> Well, that didn't go well.
<FairWitness> Hey people.  Can someone lend a hand with setting up my forcedeth driver?
<kraetzja_> im bored when things arent broken
<gepatino> kraetzja_: :) install win
<Schalken> jrib: the "home folder" icon isnt in there, along with all the other generic icons
<jrib> Schalken: /usr/share/icons/
<kraetzja_> *rimshot*
<IndyGunFreak> kraetzja_: surely you can find something to break.
<jrib> Schalken: what do you want to do?
<kraetzja_> IndyGunFreak, im trying!
<AzMoo> You could fix my issue!
<AzMoo> :D
<IndyGunFreak> kraetzja_: install automatix, people love to blame it for things..lol
<Schalken> jrib: i have a link to my home folder on my desktop and im trying to give it its proper icon
<jrib> Schalken: it should do that if you use gconf to place HOME on your desktop:
<jrib> !icons | Schalken
<ubotu> Schalken: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<kraetzja_> front end for apt-get?
<AzMoo> So, any other ideas of how I can get samba 3.0.24 on edgy?
<piranesi> what does the %u do in the gnome menu editor? (i.e. firefox %u , azureus %U ...)
<Schalken> jrib: ahh so thats the proper way to do it?
<wilo> does anyone use beryl?
<jrib> Schalken: the link is fine too, but this probably lets GNOME treat it as your $HOME
<AzMoo> Wilo, I do at home.
<cantervil> http://fr.pastebin.ca/399473
<AaronCampbell> Ok, I'm looking to get a video card that will work well with ubuntu, with 2 monitors, and decent resolution (1680x1050).  I was told to go for an nVidia chipset.  Does the manufacturer matter?  Or the version of OpenGL support?  Or anything else?
<gepatino> Schalken: right click on the access you've created, and click on que icon button that appears in the first tab
<cantervil> pliz
<linuxnewbie755_> i am having a hell of a time getting ubuntu to work with my new charter internet, (taking it through a switch)
<wilo> AzMoo: do you like it/recommend?
<GMWeezel> Where's the Disk Manager in Edgy Eft?
<Schalken> gepatino: yeah i was just looking for where hte icons are, but the gconf method seems to have worked better
<AzMoo> wilo, definitely. It's awesome.
<Schalken> jrib: thanks that worked a treat
<Takoda_Sky> charter here too
<torstein> :S
<wilo> AzMoo:  it looks hard to install
<Takoda_Sky> no problems though
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: how do you do it?
<gepatino> Schalken: system icons are somewhere like /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pics
* torstein thinks x-chat is to fast
<Takoda_Sky> do what?
<Schalken> gepatino: yeah i got it thanks
<linuxnewbie755_> charter internet
<Takoda_Sky> I think your problme is deeper than charter
<wilo> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<wilo> looks difficult
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: why do you say that?
<AzMoo> wilo, there can be some issues during the install, but as long as you use the repositories and back up any config files you change it's easy to fix if something goes wrong.
<Pollywog> charter must not be too difficult
<Takoda_Sky> well I have no trouble w/ charter at all
<cyphase> is it easy to tell which Herd a feisty alpha cd is by looking at the files?
<Takoda_Sky> just a pile of other things ... lol
<ncaller> is there a file in ubuntu to set the dnsdomain name of the machine in aside from /etc/hosts ?
<Pollywog> I get lots of spam from there and spammers are not too smart, doesn't their website have the info you need?
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: Takoda_Sky , i had no problem with dsl, but this charter seems to be too much. i don't get it. it works fine for this windows machine, but its like my linux doesn't recognize it. my linux and this windows are two different machines.
<Takoda_Sky> I can't pretend to have the know how..  but what's up w/ charter?
<Pollywog> oic
<Takoda_Sky> what is the problem?
<gepatino> ncaller: you can do it from the network manager app
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: it doesn't work at all
<Pollywog> You can try getting a broadband router
<Takoda_Sky> probably your ethernet card or wifi card then
<IndyGunFreak> whats charter?
<Takoda_Sky> just a guess
<Pollywog> I used roaring penguin but now there is the PPPoE module
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: well, i have this linksys 5 port workgroup switch. does that work any?
<IndyGunFreak> oh Charter cable.
<MrFeetio> how can i add higher resolutions to xorg?
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: but my ethernet worked fine with dsl, but what else could it be?
<LjL> !xconfig | MrFeetio
<ubotu> MrFeetio: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<LjL> !fixres > MrFeetio    (MrFeetio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Takoda_Sky> just because something works fine in windoze does not mean it will in linux
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: well, just saying that the internet is WORKING.
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie755: you want to connect the Linux machine directly to the Internet?
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: yes, i think so.
<Pollywog> you might need the PPPoE module
<Takoda_Sky> I had a lot of trouble out of my onboard card..  installed another card.. and it auto-magically worked
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: explain
<wilo> AzMoo: what repositories? and how do i back up config files?
<arrummzen_> When I do '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' the script hangs after shutting down apache2. What is wrong?
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie755: try googling Linux and charter in a search
<AaronCampbell> I often see 4 choices for video drivers when looking at installation instructions for things.  nVidia, ATI, XGL, and AIGLX.  Everyone says ATI is tough, nVidia is a little better, but they make is sound like having XGL or AIGLX is easiest.  Does that just require a specific video card?
<Takoda_Sky> is that your problem? just can't browse?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Pollywog> if they use PPPoE
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-42-56-84.cable.ubr06.knor.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: now that may work, but lets see....how much would one work
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=F00BaR@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216-15-119-166.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: i can't connect with gaim, evolution, or firefox
<Takoda_Sky> I see
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: i did google it, but i found nothing
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: how much does one cost?
<Pollywog> let me check their site
<Takoda_Sky> I'm a linux dummy.. but that is how I did it
<AzMoo> wilo, follow the tutorial. It'll tell you what repos you need. To backup config files just copy them to somewhere else before you change the original, so you can overwrite it with the old one if you need to.
<Pollywog> a router will cost you about $60
<thornomad> Quick Question: from the CLI how do I determine which graphics card (chipset, whatever) my computer uses ?  I have a Dell laptop, and want to see which version of beryl I could try and install.  Don't know if it is ATI, nVidia, whatever.  Thanks.
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: got a switch (same thing?????)
<Pollywog> not the same thing
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: i wouldn't mind paying for it if i new it worked.
<hateyla> can i install *.rpm package in Ubuntu?
<Takoda_Sky> but yeah, had all kinds of of trouble out of the integrated card
<wilo> AzMoo: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-d f00bar]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: so you think a router would work?
<Takoda_Sky> wifi or ethernet?
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: ethernet
<gepatino> hateyla: yes, using the alien utility
<hateyla> LjL:  Welcomeback.
<AzMoo> wilo, good luck :)
<Takoda_Sky> you can find those pretty cheap
<m4t> thermo: lspci
<Takoda_Sky> hate to go that route
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: like how much (are you talking about a card or a router?)
<m4t> matt@deep-thought:~$ lspci|grep ATI
<m4t> pichu0102_:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2]  (rev 80)
<Takoda_Sky> but still.. sometimes buying our way out of a headache is worth it
<gepatino> hateyla: with alien you can convert rpm packages to debs
<Takoda_Sky> a card
<FairWitness> Any help with setting up eth0 to be linked to forcedeth?
<gepatino> hateyla: then you install it using dpkg
<Takoda_Sky> I have an extra one here..  lol   how far from TN are you?
<IndyGunFreak> Takoda_Sky: what are you buying yourself out of?
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: ah, i agree. just wish i new for a fact it would fix it, my luck=buy it, find out something is wrong.
<AmuLeo> Hell
<AmuLeo> Hello
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: , lol, thats where i am.
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: an extra what?
<hateyla> gepatino: thanks
<Takoda_Sky> so buy it @ wally world.. if it don't fix it.. take it back
<AmuLeo> Where can I download HSP56 MR driver for Ubuntu 6.06...
<AmuLeo> ?
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: whats that, the card, or the router? thats a good idea.
<thornomad> m4t: thanks. got it. awesome
<Takoda_Sky> the card
<ee_duo> Having Trouble installing a printer driver. dpkg: error processing m2300w_0.51-2_i386.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/m2300w.xml' I renamed the file and it still gives the same error
<m4t> yea
<Takoda_Sky> what router are you using?
<AmuLeo> Do you know where can I find Ubuntu 6.06 HSP56 Winmodem Driver in .deb ?
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: so you had some sort of problem with charter with onboard? well, i am using a linksys switch.
<gepatino> AmuLeo: search in synaptic, i think there is a package for some modems
<Takoda_Sky> I'm using linksys WRT54G router myself
<thornomad> m4t: ATI ... Radeon R250.  Thanks again.
<AmuLeo> but if I search there I'll neeed to be conected
<gepatino> AmuLeo: for example, the lucent drivers are inside restricted-modules
<Takoda_Sky> but I think your pointing the finger at charter when really it's a hardware issue
<AmuLeo> I'm in windoze now to search for this driver
<cantervil> http://fr.pastebin.ca/399473
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: i never said it was charter, i just was starting somewhere, so far i love charter, i downloaded edgy in 30 min, thats great.
<Takoda_Sky> charter is just a tap..  to the outside world.. as long as it works in windoze.. it will work in linux
<gepatino> AmuLeo: these packages should be in the insall cd, just add it in the repositories
<AmuLeo> Hmmm... thanx! I dont knkow too much about Ubuntu
<AmuLeo> I use Linux for just about 3 years!
<AmuLeo> I was using Conectiva 10
<AmuLeo> /;
<AmuLeo> thanx
<Takoda_Sky> do you have your settings set to DHCP?
<linuxnewbie755_> Takoda_Sky: so, should i try the routher instead of a switch? the switch is working fine for this windows
<mattyv> AmuLeo: For info try linmodems.org or the Ubuntu dialup help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<blanky> questions questions questions!!
<blanky> anyone?!
<gepatino> AmuLeo: you can always find some help here
<ee_duo> linuxnewbie755 What is the swict hooked to. The Cable Modem?
<linuxnewbie755_> ee_duo: yes
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie755: I found that Charter uses DHCP, did you specify that in your settings?
<AmuLeo> Thanx :D
<linuxnewbie755_> ee_duo: and the two computers, windows and linux
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: i'm not sure. on my linux box? well, it is detected, i'm just not sure what to type or anything. got some sort of site?
<Fujitsu> AzMoo: You'll need to rebuild it for Edgy.
<AzMoo> Fujitsu, how?
<Takoda_Sky> pollywog is correct..   dynamic
<ee_duo> linuxnewbie755 Is the cable modem a router?
<mattyv> what was your question blanky?
<linuxnewbie755_> ee_duo: nope, just one ethernet port.
<FairWitness> I'll just try it out.  I'm trying to set up my onboard ethernet (nforce).  The forcedeth driver worked in gentoo, but wasn't automatically set up in ubuntu.  I can load the driver, but "ifconfig eth0" gives me "Device not found".  Any suggestions?
<AzMoo> Fujitsu, I know how to compile from source, but not make it into a package
<blanky> mattyv: no I'm asking if anyone has one haha
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie755: the other thing is did you specify nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ee_duo> linuxnewbie755 Does it have a router built in?
<Takoda_Sky> brb
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: nameservers? i don't know what you mean. and built in, i don't know,
<mikefoo>  I setup samba on linux machine so I can connect from windows machine, I can see samba users home directory fine, how do I add directories outside of users home dir?  Anyone have an idea?
<mattyv> blanky: ah, hahaha
<blanky> mikefoo: maybe #samba
<AzMoo> mikefoo, are you using ubuntu?
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie755_: you need to specify nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf or you can't surf with textual urls
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: i think you might can get it working, i just don't know much about his dhcp, and nameservers
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: wouldn't it be default?
<gepatino> mikefoo: you define the shares inside /etc/samba/smb.conf, inside that file you'll find some examples
<ee_duo> linuxnewbie755 If you do not have a router, The cable modem will only assign one IP. Therefore only one computer will work on the internet.
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie755_: cable or dsl?
<linuxnewbie755_> ee_duo: hum..but wouldn't it work if i only had my linux box hooked up?
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: cable
<Pollywog> ohhh then it's not PPPoE problem
<Pollywog> so it is probably a DHCP or nameserver problem
<ee_duo> linuxnewbie755 It should if Linux is setup correct. Id it work on DSL before?
<Pollywog> go to the network settings
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: so tell me about nameserver, shouldn't it be default?
<Pollywog> no you need to specify them
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: ee_duo this will be hard, my linux box is upstairs.
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: how do i do that?
<Pollywog> system settings > network
<Pollywog> system settings > network settings
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: ok, ???
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: im using edgy
<Lattyware> umount /dev/hdd1 -> umount: /dev/hdd1 mount disagrees with the fstab .... What am I doing wrong?
<C2H5OH> hi
<Pollywog> do you see the network card or modem listed there?
<Pollywog> system settings > network settings
<C2H5OH> is it normal that I can't find the edgy livecd iso image from cdimage.ubuntu.com from rsync?
<linuxnewbie755_> network card, yes i do, but my linux box is upstairs, so this could get complicated, could you give me some sort of tutorial?
<Pollywog> oh are you using Gnome or KDE
<Pollywog> ?
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: gnome
<Pollywog> oh then I don't recall but there is a place to specify network settings
<Jaguar> Lattyware: Your /etc/fstab file doesn't contain the rest of the information to properly unmount the drive your specified (ie, no entry for /dev/hdd1).
<Pollywog> I am in KDE atm
<Pollywog> or
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: but what do i need to do? enable nameservers?
<Pollywog> you can specify the nameservers by editing /etc/resolv.conf
<Lattyware> Jaguar: But there is an entry
<Pollywog> like this:
<Jaguar> Lattyware: What's the entry look like?
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: what do you mean specify the nameservers? would i have to do that for each site i visit?
<Pollywog> nameserver  the.ip.add.ress
<Lattyware> # /dev/hdd1
<Lattyware> UUID=b151bd58-b23c-4282-a13f-3cbd4904bd9e /media/hdd1   	ext3    	defaults        			0 2
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie755_: no
<ee_duo> Can Any one tell me why Dpkg tells me that it can not over-right a file that does not exist?
<Pollywog> you specify the ones charter gave you
<Pollywog> usually one or two
<linuxnewbie755_> ok, /etc/resolv.conf, what do i do? i don't have anything charter gave me, i don't think.
<Pollywog> let me see if I can get some for you
<Pollywog> hold on
<linuxnewbie755_> Pollywog: roger
<Lattyware> ...
<Pollywog> like this:
<Pollywog> nameserver 24.196.241.10
<linuxnewbie755_> .
<Pollywog> is it charter.com?
<Lattyware> Jaguar: Anything wrong?
<linuxnewbie755_> so, what is that? my ip address? or what/ dhcp address?
<Jaguar> Lattyware: Give me a second :P.
<Pollywog> just put that in the file
<Pollywog> if it is charter.com
<Pollywog> is that your domain?
<linuxnewbie755_> my domain?
<Pollywog> hold on
<Jaguar> Lattyware: Do you manually mount /dev/hdd1 or is it automatic?
<Lattyware> Automatic
<Jaguar> Lattyware: That's rather strange, they shouldn't disagree...
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie755_: charter.net?
<Pollywog> or com?
<linuxnewbie755_> .com, or i think.
<deviantintegral> 1) Ubuntu live cd is awesome. If anyone here is involved with that, thank you for saving me much pain :)
<linuxnewbie755_> well, .net is this windows machine's homepage
<Pollywog> nameserver 24.196.241.10
<Pollywog> try that one
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: now you can send me whatever you needed to.
<Pollywog> I was trying to find out your hostname
<Pollywog> could not get it
<Jaguar> So much for looking up a solution for Lattyware....
<deviantintegral> 2) I've discovered that /etc/init.d/evms is somehow *breaking* evms as set up by the script in initramfs, causing my raid 5 devices to be discovered as md devices instead as evms volumes. I can't seem to find any similar problems via google, is this something I should file a bug for somewhere?
<Jaguar> His loss I guess.
<Pollywog> so put that in your file
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: what do you mean my hostname,
<Pollywog> nameserver 24.196.241.10
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: put what?
<Pollywog> nameserver 24.196.241.10
<Pollywog> in /etc/resolv.conf
<Pollywog> try it see if that works
<Meshezabeel> what is the text web browser in ubuntu?
<Coffeegrindah> has anyone in here ever attempted at modifiying the Live CD? I've used reconstructor and came out with a fairly sweet custom live/install CD. now I've just got to deal with a persistant live issue.. fun times.
<Meshezabeel> lynx, links, and links2 don't work
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: hold on a sec.
<SubMOA> is Fujitsu active today?
<gepatino> Coffeegrindah: i've modified a dapper cd for an interesting project last year, what's your problem
<naught101> when I try to run 'sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart' I get:
<naught101> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<naught101> anyone know what's up?
<cafuego_> You have an incomplete install
<Pollywog> seems that way
<cafuego_> You probably didn';t install an mpm. get 'apache2-mpm-prefork'
<naught101> that's what I thought... just installed through apt-get though
<naught101> ok
<Coffeegrindah> gepatino: simply put users// when i boot "live" i know there has to be a user besides root, I've called mine geek2go. now the issue is once I've booted to a persistant envidronment I no longer have a need for a live User, but booting even live persistant will load the user again
<kalin> i've got grub trying to boot with 'root (hd3, 0)' and using kernel <image> root=/dev/sdb1, but it gives an error of Filesystem unknown: Type 0x7, which is NTFS. I suspect that grub is trying to use the wrong hdd and i need to setup some map() commands in the grub configuration, but i dont really understand it. Does this sound like the issue?
<cafuego_> prefork is the standard one that works with php; if you don't need php, and are running a high-volume sit,m you may want to experiment with other mpms.
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: i put it there, do i need to restart?
<naught101> cafuego_: that's already installed
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie: email charter and ask them to tell you where you can find the nameserver info and such
<Coffeegrindah> gepatino: basically, I need to remove the geek2go user after booting persistantly.
<Pollywog> no you don't need to restart
<Pollywog> this is Linux not windows
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: didn't work, if i bought me a router, would it work?
<gar> Can I use my windows smart phone as a modem in ubuntu? I can do it in xp.
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie756: yes but you would still need to enter correct info, like DHCP
<maddash> kalin: how sure are you that /dev/sdb1 is not NTFS?
<cafuego_> Hmm
<gepatino> Coffeegrindah: what do you mean with booting persistantly? do you use a pendrive for homes, or have you installed to hard disk?
<Coffeegrindah> i realize i may have to chroot into my squashfs and remove him manually. sure it will break the "Live" session but thats ok as I need just the Persistance
<Pollywog> call or email charter and ask them to advise you
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: what do i need to enter there? dhcp?
<DWRZ> Hello everyone. So... I created a partition in Windows XP (should've used GParted but I didn't know at the time), it uses W95 FAT 32. How do I mount it from Ubuntu? I've read FAQS that do NTFS of the actual windows, but this is just a separate partition that is FAT32...so... how do I mount and have it mount automatically in the future?
<kalin> maddash, i was fairly sure it was the partition that i installed ubuntu on, when it boots the live cd i will just double check with gparted
<AaronMT> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AaronMT> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Pollywog> You need to set up the network settings
<maddash> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<AaronMT> !inspiron
<maddash> !fat32 | DWRZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inspiron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> DWRZ: please see above
<AaronMT> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pollywog> the reason they did not tell you nameservers is that XP detects them, but Ubuntu does not
<Coffeegrindah> gepatino .. Usb. Its' a side project for an admin team.. they need bootable usb drives that have VPN access.. I can get that far, however for security reasons, the "geek2go" user has to be removed.
<Meshezabeel> !fat64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fat64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnewbie756> like the ip address, subnet mask, and default gateway? i know what they are in windows, would i just copy those over to my linux box?
<Pollywog> but you probably just need to set up the network settings
<KlasRudian> kalin, i have that issue to with my server, because i'v got alot of extention cards in it, so grub marks a disc by default that's isn't the boot disc... what i do then is reboot an change grub "on-the-fly"
<kalin> ok, /dev/sdb1 is certainly the ubuntu installation drive
<naught101> cafuego_: if I try re-installing it, which packages should I re-install?
<cafuego_> naught101: I'm checking
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie756: look around the Ubuntu website, that might help you
<naught101> cool
<KlasRudian> by hitting "e" when grub boot's up, and change the boot disc to the right one
<kalin> KlasRudian, i'm not sure what you mean. i am using super grub boot disc to try and boot from the partition, but grub fails to load off the partition
<AaronMT> I allocated 10gigs for ubuntu is that enough for a default installation
<cafuego_> naught101: Actually, doesn't matter: 'sudo touch /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: look for what? and why does everyone else that has charter have such an easy time?
<cafuego_> naught101: It' an empty file anwyay.
<gepatino> Coffeegrindah: is the squashfs file readonly? in that case i doubt it could be modified, so no geek2go dir saved
<Coffeegrindah> Aaron, I'm running off 4 :)
<gepatino> Coffeegrindah: just guessing
<naught101> cafuego_: empty? ok, I'll give it a go
<Schalken> where can i set "kernel options"?
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie756: it's because they know how to set up the networking settings
<Pollywog> go to that menu I told you about
<linuxnewbie756> but they say they didn't have to do anything
<linuxnewbie756> cheeseboy: you still here?
<KlasRudian> kalin, when grub boot's up, hit e and edit the boot line until you find the right disc, then remember that and edit grub.list when it's completly booted up
<KlasRudian> that's how i do it
<Pollywog> Gnome has one but I am not in front of Gnome
<cafuego_> naught101: Yes, all configuration is done via symlinks in sites-enabled and mods-enabled, and ports.conf
<Pollywog> they told you that because they are windows friendly
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie756 , in spirt
<Pollywog> windows detects the settings
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: ok, but i have the dhcp info in windows, can i copy that to my linux box?
<Pollywog> yes
<Coffeegrindah> gepatino, well even f it is I have access to the squashfs that i need to modify. I've just never done it (other than using reconstructor which btw it pretty farking sweet)
<KlasRudian> menu.list*
<Pollywog> use the same info
<naught101> cafuego_: cool, it worked, but i got this:sudo touch /etc/apache2/httpd.con
<SubMOA> I would like to change my usplash... is there an easy way to do it? (I don't know C, etc.)
<Pollywog> and nameservers
<naught101> sorry
<linuxnewbie756> cheeseboy: WHAT exactly in linux did you do to get your charter to work?
<Pollywog> if you see that info
<naught101> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<naught101> seems to work anyway
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: nameservers in windows? i haven't ever seen anything like that
<cafuego_> naught101: yeah, that's fine
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie756: because XP detects it
<cheeseboy> linuxnewbie756 ,latest dapperand edgy eft 6.10
<gepatino> Coffeegrindah: well.. i think it's inherent to the media you are using,is there any usbdrive with a hardware readonly switch?
<BigLebowski> You'd have to fill in the name servers in windows if you weren't using dhcp.
<linuxnewbie756> so, there is a charter.com and charter.net, .net is the homepage for this windows machine, the one the tech guy set up.
<Pollywog> k so use that
<gepatino> Coffeegrindah: i've only used CDROMs, so never had that kind of problems, sorry
<linuxnewbie756> i don't know the nameserver type thing you did.
<eegore> anyone play with fluxbuntu?
<naught101> cafuego_: now, when I got to http://localhost/test.php it tries to downlowd the file... know how to fix that? I have php installed properly as far as teh instructions go
<bayziders> Is there any word on the realease date of Fiesty?
<blanky> guys, I urgently need to ssh into my friends computer but I don't want him to give me his password and username, how can he make a separate username/password for me to ssh into his computer?
<Taxman> bayziders: april 19
<Coffeegrindah> gepatino:  s'ok, and unless my google-fu is weak today, it doesn't apear many people have
<naught101> eegore: downloaded it, but haven't go around to installing it yet :/
<BigLebowski> naught: theres a problem with httpd.conf, you havent added php properly
<cheeseboy>  bayziders, april 19th
<jrib> blanky: just have him create a new user:  system > administration > users and groups
<naught101> heh. BigLebowski: what should be added there?
<eegore> naught101: I was thinking of using it on a hardcore gaming box
<blanky> jrib: how can he do this through the terminal
<Pollywog> linuxnewbie756: go to their website they might have setup info so you can connect.
<gepatino> Coffeegrindah: i'm really sorry i have to go, my pizza is ready and my girl waiting for me for dinner
<jrib> blanky: adduser
<gepatino> Coffeegrindah: good luck
<gar> is there a linux program similar to activesync?
<blanky> jrib: you got an example? thanks though
<Coffeegrindah> Gepatino thanks
<jrib> blanky: sudo adduser blanky
<Pollywog> otherwise you will have to get Linspire  ;)
<AWOSDev> What is the file .xsession-errors for?
<gepatino> see you
<blanky> jrib: then it asks for password, thanks
<AWOSDev> It is 2 gigabytes in size, in my home directory.
<blanky> jrib: and it should let me ssh into his computer with that information?
<Pollywog> gotta go fix my wifi
<jrib> blanky: yes, you may want him to add you to the "admin" group so you can sudo
<Taxman> my bios doesn't seem to see my USB cd-rom, is there a good boot floppy that might be able to help?
<blanky> jrib: oh, right, how can he do that? through the terminal
<AWOSDev> Is it necessary?
<idn> hi i am running a server on one of my computers with ubuntu installed and I was wondering if there is a way to list the packages pending to be updated without running apt-get upgrade because sometimes I just want to see what is pending and not update
<jrib> blanky: sudo adduser blanky admin
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: what do you mean, could you check the website with me?
<blanky> jrib: thanks for the help I apprecaite it
<BigLebowski> naught: i'm not too sure, it's been a while, i'm pretty sure you'll need to AddType and set index.php as an index though
<jrib> blanky: np
<dekela> Hi People
<gar> hi
<Coffeegrindah> From the sounds of things (and I'm quasi-newb 7 years in the making) I'm going to have to mount my squashfs from within a live Environment, chroot into it and remove a user.. anyone care to help?
<AaronCampbell> Ok, I'm looking to get a video card that will work well with ubuntu, with 2 monitors, and decent resolution (1680x1050).  I was told to go for an nVidia chipset.  Does the manufacturer matter?  Or the version of OpenGL support?  Or anything else?
<AWOSDev> Hrm.
<dekela> Anyone knows how can I enable my mounted partitions to be seen on the desktop? Gnome 2.18 feisty
<AWOSDev> The ~/.xsession-errors file is continually growing, and now over 2GB in size.
<Schalken> !kernel options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel options - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naught101> is the apache 1.3 httpd.conf significantly different to the one for apache2?
<thugren> Aaroncampbell. I am working on tha same problem..
<naught101> could I just copy it over, since it seems to be there
<idn> arranCampell: yeah go for nvidia definately, the manufacturer doesnt really matter. I would go for a 7 series card if i were you, something like the 7300 would be ok, i think you can get that passive (wuthout a fan) as well
<linuxnewbie756> Pollywog: well, im turning in for tonight, i will try some more tommorow. thanks for the help
<AaronCampbell> thugren: trying to get yours working?  Or looking for a new card?
<thugren> Aaroncampbell. I am just trying to get the latest version working on my pc..
<theherbalizer> okay, so i used "pmount sdb1" to mount my muvo 100 and copied my files over, but "umount sdb1" gives me "umount: sdb1 is not mounted (according to mtab)" what's going on here?
<idn> also make sure you get a card with two dvi outputs and not one div, one vga
<AaronCampbell> idn: what about OpenGL 2.0 vs OpenGL 1.5?
<IndyGunFreak> idn: why's that, you can jus use dvi to vga adaptes if you want.
<thugren> Aaroncampbell, No getting the Nvidia Drivers going.. I know with SuSe There is another Program Call Compiz or somthhing to that effect to get the Dual monitor going
<dekela> Do you know why gaim in the SW repositories is suppose to come with sametime support but its not?
<AaronCampbell> Because DVI->VGA loses nothing, but the other way is not so nice
<idn> yeah but you loose quality from going dvi->vga->dvi, its better to get two dvi then its digital all the way to the monitor, no loss of quality.
<jrib> tonyyarusso: no, but... can it still handle teg?!
<AWOSDev> Nevermind, the problem was that Kate was continually checking a file and logging it to .xsession-errors.
<IndyGunFreak> i see
<thugren> Aaroncampbell, Depends on whatyou are need it for? :)
<tonyyarusso> jrib: with lots of stutter, sure
<dekela> found it.. Need to add meanwhile support from synaptic
<john__> Question
<idn> i am not sure on the opengl version tho, i have a 7 series and it was awesome for linux, no problems at all
<AaronCampbell> idn: what exact card do you have?  I'll check the openGL version on it
<john__> I wanna edit "Interfaces" in the text editor, but it won't let me "Save"; it's greyed out.  Thoughts?
<IndyGunFreak> john__: use sudo
<john__> Im new to ubuntu :(
<john__> Maybe I should just stick to windows...
<ardchoille> john__: use gksudo with gui apps
<john__> oh..
<idn> i did have a 7800gtx 512, not anymore tho sold it to get a macbook with a crappy ati card lol
<ardchoille> !gksudo | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<eegore> john__: try kubuntu
<xtknight> john__: just wait a couple weeks, you'll think windows sucks :)
<Jaguar> john__: You're going to want to learn about privilleges in linux, it'll save you a lot of headache.
<theherbalizer> okay, so i used "pmount sdb1" to mount my muvo 100 and copied my files over, but "umount sdb1" gives me "umount: sdb1 is not mounted (according to mtab)" what's going on here?
<idn> if you want to run compiz i would check out the compiz/beryl forums, you may need a better card to run it over two screens, although personall i dont see it being a problem at all
<scubasteve> would anyone happen to know any reasons for a slow booting ubuntu (fresh install)
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: so why is gksudo so much better?
<eegore> john__: I remembder the days of dos
<john__> lol
<Schalken> where can i set/view "kernel options"?
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<john__> DOS was whack :D
<xtknight> Schalken: grub menu.lst
<eegore> everything was command line and batch start files
<Schalken> i want to check if "extended attributes" is set
<xtknight> Schalken: hm no idea what you mean by that?  context?
<Linuturk> what is the most likely cause of gnome settings deamon throwing an error at the load up of a system.
<Linuturk> ??
<kalin> hmm, well, turns out that grub just wanted to boot from hd0, not hd3, even though its /dev/sdb1... confusing
<xtknight> Linuturk: corrupted ~/.gnome or ~/.gnome2 folders?  (just  a guess)
<Schalken> xtknight<a href="http://beagle-project.org/Enabling_Extended_Attributes">: im following the beagle howto: Enabling Extended Attributes - Beagle</a>
<theherbalizer> anyone?
<Schalken> xtknight: lol did that go across linked?
<napsy> hello. does anyone know the name of a program in the repository that simulates the pc ... simething like visualpc?
<xtknight> Schalken: nah irc doesn't use html.  i've got it though, don tworry
<X86echo> john__: try it for a few weeks read read read stay up all night until your get headaches
<X86echo> :-)
<Schalken> napsy: you mean vmware or wine?
<AaronMT> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<john__> So, using the terminal, what do I type so I can edit the file in: /etc/network/interfaces
<idn> so does anyone know how to list the packages pending upgrade without a gui and without typing apt-get upgrade?
<theherbalizer> lol @ ubotu
<xtknight> Schalken: they are actually talking about the kernel configuration itself
<Nab> vista is the best operating system ever made!
<DWRZ> Hello everyone. So... I created a partition in Windows XP (should've used GParted but I didn't know at the time), it uses W95 FAT 32. How do I mount it from Ubuntu? I've read FAQS that do NTFS of the actual windows, but this is just a separate partition that is FAT32...so... how do I mount and have it mount automatically in the future?
<Schalken> xtknight: do you know where i can see that?
<napsy> Schalken: not a virtualization program ... a program that shows how the pc works
<ardchoille> john__: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<xtknight> Schalken: kernel options are generally what is passed to the kernel at bootup.  the kernel config describes how the kernel was actually built
<Nab> ....from microsoft :P
<DWRZ> (sorry for double posting, had to leave computer)
<xtknight> Schalken: Edgy?
<taliban> +3
<Schalken> xtknight: yup
<xtknight> Schalken: cat /boot/config-2.6.17-11-generic | grep OPTION_REFERRED_TO
<mEck0> hmm, what does "computer savvy" means?
<xtknight> mEck0: smart with computers
<john__> Thanks ardchoille
<theherbalizer> anyone know anything about pmount/umout?
<mEck0> xtknight, aha, ok thx
<ardchoille> john__: You're welcome :)
<binskipy2u> anyone else checking out ubuntu ultimate 1.2
<john__> Gotta reboot and see if this works. Be back in a little! :)
<Schalken> xtknight: "/boot/config-2.6.17-11-generic: No such file or directory" :(
<binskipy2u> its really nice
<theherbalizer> binskipy2u: link?
<xtknight> Schalken: cat /boot/config-`uname -r` | grep OPTION_REFERRED_TO
<theherbalizer> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<binskipy2u> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html
<theherbalizer> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binskipy2u> grab 1.2
<Schalken> xtknight: i yeah i see it in /boot..lets see...
<theherbalizer> ty
<binskipy2u> yw
<xtknight> Schalken: damn this is a record for me.  ok we will just do it the old fashioned way :).  type "cat /boot/config-" then immediately press tab
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtknight> ehh my bad
<Jaguar> Never new that was classified as a 'bad' word.
<Jaguar> know'
<Jaguar> knew'... :/
<Schalken> xtknight: yay it found "CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y"
<binskipy2u> pc police action
<theherbalizer> oi, dualcore kernel built in? nice
<blanky> jrib: are you there
<theherbalizer> !ohmy | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<blanky> jrib: I ssh'ed into his computer under the username I created but he can't screen -x cause we're different users, how can he screen into my screen?
<xtknight> Schalken: that (=y) means it was built in to the kernel.  if it said =m, that would mean it was a separate module, which you could load using modprobe.  if it said n, that would mean it was not compiled
<theherbalizer> lol
<binskipy2u> ubuntu has one hello-of-a community
<Schalken> xtknight: okay, now it says to add "user_xattr" to the line in fstab. should i do that for both my root and home partitions?
<xtknight> Schalken: the =y ones are always with you.  you don't need any .ko files, they are "statically linked" into the kernel image, meaning they are all packed into the huge (relatively) kernel file
<jrib> blanky: oh, you have to do something like setuid root screen... I think man screen talks about it.  google for it if it doesn't.  I don't remember the exact steps off the top of my head.  Let me know if you can't find anything and I"ll search too
<xtknight> Schalken: if you want to be able to search root and home.
<xtknight> Schalken: i recommend it
<blanky> jrib: yeah I'm manning screen but I'm not really smart about all this :(
<Schalken> xtknight: lol well beagle isnt going to index root, but might as well.
<xtknight> Schalken: no?
<Schalken> xtknight: no?
<xtknight> Schalken: beagle doesn't index root you're saying?  or is it that you just have it set up that way?
<john__> Eh, guys, I really help....
<Schalken> i mean, what?
<jrib> blanky: join me #ubuntu-classroom
<john__> I just can't figure this out, being new and all.
<Schalken> xtknight: no it only indexes your home directory.
<leku> how do you add ram to a dell latitude d620?
<slvmchn_> can anyone recommend an IRC client besides x-chat or xchat-gnome
<xtknight> Schalken: ah alright, didn't know
<john__> Been trying for hours
<binskipy2u> figure what out john_?
<binskipy2u> i didnt see you ask anyway
<binskipy2u> anything
<Schalken> xtknight: but you can have it index the whole FS if you want...
<theherbalizer> leku: go to crucial.com if you don't know what kind you need, open it, add ram.
<theherbalizer> leku: oh, forgot the 'buy the ram' step
<leku> slvmchn: irc2.9_roof
<leku> I have it
<binskipy2u> when i hit the 15mil flalotto tonight
<theherbalizer> you need that too
<binskipy2u> ill hvae me a nice quad core intel
<leku> i'm hoping i just unscrew this thing on the back
<binskipy2u> ;)
<leku> but i fear it might be under the keyboard
<john__> My Wireless Card won't automatically detect any networks, but if I put in the ESSID as "hello" (my network's name) it works
<theherbalizer> leku: well, unscrew the thing on the back
<theherbalizer> leku: it wont hurt anything
<leku> i know
<john__> Someone told me to install NetworkManager, and I did, but that only has the option for "Wired Connection"
<thugren> I am Draw a blank how do you enable the root account again?
<binskipy2u> i dont have a wireless network
<john__> Ah :(
<xtknight> !root | thugren
<ubotu> thugren: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<binskipy2u> you are in ubuntu right john?did you check their forums
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Schalken> xtknight: okay done. anyway to know if it worked?
<binskipy2u> they have every issue under the sun darn near addressed
<john__> Yeah, I made a thread
<sanityx> How do I control what services run at boot with upstart?
<xtknight> Schalken: you'll have to remount your file systems for the change to take effect
<leku> yeah i am sure it is on the back
<leku> brb
<Schalken> xtknight: did so
<xtknight> Schalken: meaning somehow forcefully unmount your home partition, but i'd just reboot
<Schalken> xtknight: k will do
<Schalken> sanityx: sys> admin> services
<xtknight> Schalken: what do you mean when you said 'did so'?
<sanityx> Schalken, non gui
<Sayers> is there a java channel?
<xtknight> !info sysv-rc-conf | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<sanityx> sysv config tool works for upstart?
<Schalken> okay brb
<xtknight> sanityx: oh, didnt catch that part.  i'm not sure
<john__> Not to be offensive or anything, but how are we going to get people to switch from Windows to Linux when it really isn't that newbie friendly?
<sanityx> xtknight, I'm running 6.10 so I need upstart controls.
<cdmwebs> is there a way to recursively find identical directories??
<Sayers> john_ : it's friendly whats the problem
<sanityx> Anybody know?
<SilentDis> john__: i wouldn't call *nix harder than windows, just different.  there is a difference :)
<Jaguar> john__: That's why Ubuntu is constantly being improved, it is working towards that completely user friendly state.
<xtknight> john__: it gets more newbie friendly every release.  Feisty will be more so, as edgy does have some usability flaws imo.  after you have someone set up video drivers (unaccelerated ones are unacceptable), it's very friendly though
<hateyla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10832/      this problem is in the system startup when checking all filesystem .. c0z of this my linux starting bit slow
<john__> I suppose.
<sanityx> SilentDis, I would call it harder than windows. I love it anyway, but it's harder.
<john__> I asked like 50 people about my problem, and it's just too hard for everyone.
<Sayers> john_: Everytime some programmer helps the community by adding somthing , may it be a game all the way to a Mp3 converter, and inbetween, people are making it easier and better.
<xtknight> john__: what problem?
<Coffeegrindah> for usability problems I've got an old copy of caldera 2.1 somewhere or Mandrake 6..  I'd say we've come a long way
<bayziders> Does edgy use the newest linux kernel?
<john__> My Wireless Card not detecting any networks in the drop down box.
<xtknight> some day everybody will need to edit a config file..that's pretty much inevitable with any Linux distro unless all you do is browse the web
<sanityx> Nobody knows upstart here?
<jrib> !upstart | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xtknight> john__: it would probably be harder to debug that problem on windows, actually.
<sanityx> jrib, ... I know what it does
<SilentDis> sanityx: while I admit i'm a 'latecommer' to linux on the desktop (didn't start using it as such till about july 06), i had been using various *nix distros on server equipment for years before.  I guess that's colored my perceptions :)
<jrib> sanityx: "Nobody knows upstart here?"
<john__> I could probably figure it out in Windows, but I'm going to school for that stuff
<john__> because*
<xtknight> john__: there are plenty of people here who know about wireless quite a bit.  unfortunately my knowledge of it is rather limited.
<Jaguar> john__: What kind of card? `lspci | grep 'Network'`
<john__> it's an Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG
<xtknight> john__: report results of " sudo lshw -class network | grep driver"
<tjl30> does anyone know how I can extract a RAR archive file?
<xtknight> !unrar | tjl30
<ubotu> tjl30: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sanityx> thats interesting, it seems not all daemons are running using upstart. otherwise the stop/start commands would be able to control them.
<hateyla> no one familier with my problem?
<kingcobra> please tell me how to open or install gnome partition editor
<jrib> sanityx: upstart in edgy just runs the sysv init scripts
<tjl30> which unrar
<xtknight> !gparted | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sanityx> jrib, ok.
<tjl30> the one by RAR labs ?
<sanityx> jrib, so what use is that?
<jrib> sanityx: preparation
<sanityx> jrib, good point
<sanityx> What about 7.04?
<boontux> Hey guys. I'm having problems getting the nonfree flash package to work. It works under firefox but I can't get it to work under Mozilla. I'm using Edgy. Any suggestions?
<mattyv> bayziders: Edgy uses a a 2.6.17 kernel, not the newest
<jrib> sanityx: and you can write stuff for it I guess.  I think 7.04 is starting to move them over, but I am not sure.  There is a policy set in place for a timeframe that I don't recall
<kingcobra> xtknight: thanx very much
<xtknight> the latest kernel is 2.6.20.3
<xtknight> the next version of ubuntu will use some version of 2.6.20...
<Netham45> does feisty have any WIFI support currently?
<jrib> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xtknight> Netham45: i'd sure hope so
<Netham45> need to reconnect, brb
<blanky> hey guys I got apache, what packages should I get for mysql and php ?
<xtknight> !lamp | blanky maybe this
<ubotu> blanky maybe this: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<john__> Testing
<blanky> meh
<sanityx> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<AndrewB> sanityx: can you pm the bot please.
<sanityx> sorry
<kingcobra> xtknight: brilliant thanx again
<john__> I think I got it finally.
<xtknight> kingcobra: no problem
<john__> Well, got the NetworkManager to work
<john__> Not sure if it detected my network because I had it in there before or cause i scanned it...
<xtknight> blanky: "sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysql mysql-server-4.1" or something like it
<blanky> xtknight: thanks
<ThaNerd> i have a bug in crontab (or i am stupid...)
<zoot666> when will there be better support for WLAN.... like the linksys USB wusb54
<xtknight> zoot666: that card requires ndiswrapper, right?
<zoot666> didn't work
<AndrewB> zoot666: when people like linksys openly distribute the specs.
<zoot666> has not worked for 5 years! and i have not been able to use linux.
<Fujitsu> zoot666: You can thank Linksys for that.
<xtknight> zoot666: why not get another pci card supported by linux and use the usb on another windows system
<AndrewB> zoot666: look online.. you may find a petition.
<kieran> hi, im new to ubuntu and i would like to get my wireless pc card working, can any one help?
<mattyv> zoot666: when the chipset manufacturer makes a driver or releases specs...ie. never
<GMWeezel> How do I mount a "dd" image?
<salty> get a new card and enjoy linux...i did
<xtknight> kieran: yes, we need to know the model of it
<zoot666> what card?
<salty> i got the netgear wg511t
<john__> Anyone have "Wifi Radar"?
<zoot666> works out of the box?
<sanityx> Ok so upstart just runs the init script. but there's no longer an inittab file. so for example how do I make my system boot into runlevel 1 by default.
<kieran> the bcm4306 and i have the driver and have used ndicwrapper Gui version to install it but it seems like im not getting any power to the card
<salty> i have a linksys wpc11 ver4 but never use it
<salty> yes zoot666
<zoot666> thats for a labtop?
<salty> yes
<babyju> fwbuilder or firestarter for managing iptables?
<zoot666> im on a deskto[
<zoot666> what card do i use?
<john__> Is there a popular free burning software for Ubuntu?
<salty> anything with an atheros chip will work or a prism chip
<xtknight> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kieran> yes it is
<mattyv> babyju: shorewall, although firestarter is simpler
<thak> does anyone know how to change the desktop environment in ltsp (from xfce to enlightenment, for example)?
<mattyv> john__: K3B, gnomebaker
<Stormx2> Hey everyone. Need some advice on an installation! I've downloaded, verified, burnt (then verified) xubuntu version 6.10. The CD boots fine on this machine, but another, it won't boot. The boot order is correct. The BIOS says "Checking for boot record on cd.." for a few seconds then boots from the hard drive. I know the CD is bootable (it is on this machine), but it won't boot on the other. Any suggestions?
<crimsun_> sanityx: linux single
<sanityx> crimsun, ?
<john__> thanks mattyv
<Stormx2> Oh, and I tried with ubuntu dapper drake, shipit CDs.
<crimsun_> sanityx: at the boot prompt. If you want the equivalent of inittab(5), see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/72058
<salty> is th bios set to boot from cd?
<babyju> thanks for your opinion mattyv
<sanityx> crimsun, yes but how do I change the DEFAULT runlevel.
<crimsun_> sanityx: again, see the bug report.
<sanityx> ok
<mattyv> john__: no probs, gnomebaker fits more nicely with gnome, but K3B is a very nice app
<hateyla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10832/    problem with checking all file system on system boot. if anyone can solve i really thanksfull to him
<john__> I have Ubuntu though.
<Stormx2> john__: it doesn't matter.
<thak> stormx: if the bios is set correctly, you might also try forcing the cd drive to be the primary master (no cable select)
<john__> Oh,
<mattyv> babyju: for the record, I haven't used fwbuilder so I don't have an opinion on it
<Stormx2> thak: Fiddle with the jumper?
<Netham45> YAY!
<Netham45> now connected through a WEP Enabled WIFI router VIA ndiswrapper!
<thak> storm: yes.  and see if it'll boot if it's the only drive in the system (and primary master).  i've seen some older machines wig out when booting from cds
<Netham45> w00t
<thak> netham: congrats!
<zoot666> vdoes anyone use a pci wifi card for linux?
<Stormx2> thak: I don't know what the configuration is at the moment. The machine has been a firewall for years, running windows 2000. I know next to nothing about the hardware. The boot order when i first got hold of it was CD ROM, HDD.
<xtknight> hateyla: i saw the same problem the other way, although all the information i could find said to ignore the problem
<Stormx2> thak: So what exactly do I do? CD ROM becomes primary master, HDD stays as it is?
<xtknight> hateyla: it does not appear to be a serious problem
<Flare183> ok
<Stormx2> thak: unless the HDD is primary master, then it becomes.... ?
<thak> storm:  depends on what the...yeah.  you figured it out.  ;-)
<thak> storm:  i'd put them on two separate cables, that way, you're guaranteed to not have any issues.
<popetmaster> / server www.irc.cl
<Stormx2> thak: Primary Slave? Secondary master? I'm not used to fiddling with this...
<hateyla> xtknight:  i ignore it.. but at that particuler time my HD reading alot.. and system going too slow..
<thak> lol
<Netham45> <(-_-<)(>-_-)>
<zoot666> are the IBM r40 thinkpads fully supported?
<Flare183> now i have a problem i have aiglx working but this i what i get when i type in glxinfohttp://pastebin.ca/399578
<Stormx2> (^.^)
<Flare183> now i have a problem i have aiglx working but this i what i get when i type in glxinfohttp://pastebin.ca/399578
<Flare183> now i have a problem i have aiglx working but this i what i get when i type in glxinfo
<salty> ide0 hdd primary master... ide1 cd primary master
<xtknight> !repeat | Flare183
<ubotu> Flare183: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> http://pastebin.ca/399578
<Flare183> sorry
<tonyyarusso> zoot666: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<zoot666> are the IBM r40 thinkpads fully supported?
<Flare183> sorry
<Stormx2> Flare183: Stop right now.
<sirwilliam> hello all...how can i get my Broadcom BCM4318 wireless working?
<xtknight> hateyla: it is doing a file system check, meaning it is checking your hard disk.  even if you did not have the FSINFO error, it would still have to check the disk
<thak> storm: you have primary and secondary ide channels in most (ide-based) machines.  each channel has a master/slave
<Flare183> sirwilliams with my script
<sirwilliam> i have tried bcm43xx-fwcutter or whatever....and running that script, but it apparently doesn't work
<vox754> sirwilliam, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<Fagnuttius> i'm feelin bom bom diggy DCC SEND "JEWS_DID_WTC" right
<sirwilliam> sweet...thanks
<xtknight> sirwilliam: i can give you a few pointers.  the kernel has a module called bcm43xx which supports some of the 43xx series.  you might have to extract "firmware" out of a windows driver for it, using a program called fwcutter
<Netham45> o.o
<xtknight> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Flare183> what is your e-mail
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Netham45> netsplit....
<sirwilliam> xtknight:  i have used this script
<bruenig> Netham45, DCC
<Netham45> ?
<Fagnuttius> bom bom jiggy DCC SEND "JEWS_DID_WTC" right
<hateyla> xtknight:  just problem with the FAT partition .. i have 2 ext3 And 1 NTFS nothing problem with them.. just problem with FAT
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *pirinto*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-200-88-248.tc.ph.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
<Netham45> bruenig: what?
<bruenig> Netham45, it wasn't a netsplit, it is Fangnuttius
<Flare183> sirwilliams:> what is your e-mail address and I will send it to you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b babyju!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Netham45> ?
<thak> storm: so if you set the jumper on the cd drive to 'master' and plug it into the 'primary' channel, that's "primary master"
<Stormx2> thak: Ah, I see! In the bios, hdd is on primary master, cdrom is on secondary master. Could you confirm to me what the jumpers need to be set to? >__< I'm quite inexperienced at this.
<xtknight> Netham45: it was some ddc exploit
<vox754> sirwilliam, according to that page your specific chipset 4318 is unstable so you may need to use ndiswrapper.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Sebboh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Stormx2> Ah, okay
<Stormx2> Thanks thak!
<thak> storm: then you can leave the jumper on the hard drive however it was and plug it into the secondary controller.
<Stormx2> thak: How will I know which is the primary channel? xD
<sirwilliam> vox754:  sounds lame...is ndiswrapper easy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b emet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Netham45> sirwilliam: nope
<Flare183> sirwilliams:> exactly no
<Netham45> took me a week, but Im finally runing on it.
<thak> storm:  lol.  you've got to read the (tiny) writing on the motherboard.  ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b arrummzen*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Flare183> sirwilliams:> that's why i made a script to get over it all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b daveip!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<thak> storm: your bios should also give you some indications on what's installed where when you boot up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b omar!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* Netham45 should write an auto-config/compile/setup script for ndiswrapper... nah, it's prolly been done.
<vox754> sirwilliam, pretty easy actually. Although I'm not sure if you need to use fwcutter to get the drivers.
<Flare183> I need some help to through: with AIGLX
<xtknight> hateyla: yeah, i know.  it can only happen on FAT partitions.  for now you will just have to ignore the problem.  if you really want to try fixing it you can try running "sudo fsck.vfat /fat/device"
<sirwilliam> Flare183:  where's this script?  fwcutter is yours?
<Flare183> fwcutter (I know) won't cut it
<Flare183> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+b FairWitness!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Netham45> sirwilliam: ndiswrapper lets you use your windows drivers for it in linux
<hateyla> want to ask one more thing.. can i boot my system through USB?
<xtknight> i've used fwcutter with success
<sirwilliam> i'd rather it be native if possible
<Flare183> sirwilliams:> what is your e-mail?
<xtknight> in tandem with the kernel module
* mode/#ubuntu [+b B?nTaRa!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<xtknight> hateyla: like, boot off a usb drive?
<Flare183> sirwilliams:> and i will send it to you
<Jaguar> fwcutter worked for me as well -  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b duckdown!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<xtknight> hateyla: i think that may be possible.  i got SUSE Linux on a USB hard drive one time.  i'm not sure if ubuntu can install to USB hard drives, though.
<sirwilliam> Flare183: jvitosky a t gmail d o t com
<Flare183> fwcutter didn't for me so
<bruenig> xtknight, it can I saw it on digg
<salty> yes ubuntu is bootable from usb drive
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip72-200-88-248.tc.ph.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
<xtknight> Flare183: why isn't the script publicly available ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Flare183> xtknight:> no i made it
<ubuntu610> hola
<Netham45> does EDGY support dual-screen?
<xtknight> Netham45: yes
<hateyla> salty: can i ask how ? how can i boot from USB?
<bruenig> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Netham45> ooh
<Netham45> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sirwilliam> Flare183:  you could pastebin it
<xtknight> you can also have the screens independent
<sirwilliam> whatever
<Flare183> yeh
<tjl30> what is it called what a rar file is split up into a bunch of smaller files?
<xtknight> tjl30: spanning
<vox754> I've read that the only special thing you need to boot from USB is that your BIOS supports it, that is it must be a recent BIOS.
<salty> boot up live cd and locate the usb drive name and then install to that drive...then change the location in grub
<Flare183> http://pastebin.ca/399587
<ubuntu610> cuando va estar ubuntu feisty?
<Flare183> there you go
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Flare183> part of it
<vox754> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<hateyla> salty:  tx
<salty> yw
<Hyper-cool> does ubuntu not install gstreamer by default? all my apps are complaining that they don't have the right gstreamer plugins to play mp3's or movies
<Jaguar> Out of pure curiousity, is there a rhyme or reason to Ubuntu release names (like how Debian releases were named after Toy Story characters)?
<Flare183> sirwilliams:> ok check your e-mail
<bruenig> Hyper-cool, it does not, you need to install it
<xtknight> Jaguar: well all of them are related to animals afaik
<bruenig> !quicktime | Hyper-cool
<ubotu> Hyper-cool: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>should be there in a minute or two
<hateyla> is there any option name " gdm setup " ?
<xtknight> hateyla: are you talking about the "gdmsetup" command?
<hateyla> xtknight:  want to change login screen.
<fnf> hateyla: gdmsetup
<salty> not all gstreamer plugins are loaded by default
<xtknight> hateyla: yes that is what you want
<vox754> Flare183, you mean you are not using the native driver but a different setup using ndiswrapper?
<Flare183> no because this version is modified esp. for the broadcom wireless card
<cleric> for some reason on my laptop (toshiba satellite a105-s2051 uses ati chipset w/ celeron m) in ubuntu only ... my usb mice stop working
<cleric> like after a few mins
<fnf> cleric: is there anything in syslog ?
<Netham45> hmm
<Netham45> did I loose connection?
<sirwilliam> nope
<salty> nope
<Netham45> nope
<Netham45> just got a major lag
<xtknight> :P
<Flare183> nope
<salty> lol
<Flare183> figure
<Goldfire> installing ubuntu seems difficult.... does a remote connection should help me ?
<kingcobra_> nope
<sirwilliam> Flare183:  so the ndiswrapper in the repos is no good for me?
<Flare183> depends on the kernel
<Netham45> sirwilliam: you want to get 1.38(latest) most likely.
<Flare183> but just go with mine.
<sirwilliam> hmm....
<vox754> sirwilliam, actually, it seems that is better to get the latest as other people suggest.
<sirwilliam> can i trust you Flare?
<Flare183> try that if you can't get it stop it
<cleric> there are some IRQ INTR_SF lossage errors
<blanky> jrib: you there, how can I delete ln -s's
<jrib> blanky: rm
<cleric> fnf: but after i unplug the mouse cause it stops, it doesn't get detected again ... and noacpi isn't an option cause then nowireless :(
<sirwilliam> flare183:  what version is your ndiswraper?
<blanky> jrib: example? please? :(
<vox754> cleric, sorry, no experience with that
<balzac> my ubuntu won't upgrade because of some package problem
<kingcobra_> is there a gui for mounting partitions
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>the one i am using now?
<salty> rm -v <wheteveryouareremoving>
<xtknight> kingcobra_: in dapper there was some disk manager.  i dont know about edgy
<AzMoo> How can I remove packages that are no longer required?
<balzac> salty, do you think i can strip out some packages and thereby regain my ability to upgrade?
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>1.8-0ubuntu2
<xtknight> AzMoo: sudo apt-get remove pkg1 pkg2 pkg3 pkg4 pkgN
<cleric> vox754: never seen anything like this before myself ... none of my other systems do this, nor does this laptop do this in any distro other than ubuntu ... including debian
<vox754> kingcobra_, there was in 6.06 and they removed it. It is not hard to mount them, and this is stuff an administrator should do, so the terminal is actually a good way to do it.
<kingcobra_> :)
<salty> you should still be able tto upgrade
<Flare183> did you get that?
<kingcobra_> vox754, why shud administrators hav to use the terminal only
<xtknight> i like Windows xp's computer management/disk management page actually
<sirwilliam> Flare183:  yes
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>did it work?
<balzac> i wish i were in charge of designing interfaces for open-source projects
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>it does require sudo
<kieran> i have tried the steps prescribed in the wifidocs for the trouble with my wireless card, but to avail, any more help? i did a iwconfig command and eth1 does recognise my card.
<vox754> kingcobra_, because they are smart. You need to perform a lot of stuff without GUI in some computers that lack any X server
<voltagex> why would I not be getting any cron logs at all?
<Jaguar> vox754: I wouldn't say smart... proficient is a better word :P.
<sirwilliam> Flare183:  gimme one sec...i'll tell ya in a few
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>ok
<vox754> xtknight, where is that disk management?
<russell190> hi every1
<balzac> voltagex,  you didn't make the proper sacrifice to the cron gods
<vox754> Jaguar, okay. I agree.
<xtknight> vox754: i was talking about XP.  in XP it's control panel->administrative tools->computer management->Disk management on left treeview
<balzac> sorry for the useless smartass answer.
<voltagex> balzac: that's not helpful, I"m currently being laughed at for my choice of distro in #linux
<Jaguar> vox754: But I do agree if you, sometimes it's just easier to do something via command line, if, of course, you know how.
<balzac> what, ubuntu?
<russell190> ppl, i need your help. Please dont get angry at me. I need people to come to irc.wii-battle.com . We are trying to get it more active, so people plz type /server -m irc.wii-battle.com
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is a good a program to burn cds for gnome?
<vox754> xtknight, yeah, I know you were talking about XP. I wanted to try that one. What is so special about it?
<Pelo> btf  gnomebaker
<bruenig> !burn
<voltagex> balzac: yes
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty
<balzac> shit, my ubuntu upgraded successfully
<kingcobra_> vox754, can you please tel me how to mount a partition using terminal then
<xtknight> vox754: not really that special, i just find it a convenient GUI for managing HDs/partitions and i think that Ubuntu should have an equivalent
<balzac> good deal
<xtknight> !language | balzac
<ubotu> balzac: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<balzac> merde
<bruenig> kingcobra_, sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/<name> /mount/point
<mEck0> is there a vizulations plugin for Rhythmbox?
<vox754> kingcobra_, okay, enter my realm #vocx
<Airforce5555> I need a fl studio type program for linux!!!!!!!
<russell190> ppl, i need your help. Please dont get angry at me. I need people to come to irc.wii-battle.com . We are trying to get it more active, so people plz type /server -m irc.wii-battle.com
<bruenig> !ops | russell190
<ubotu> russell190: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<adcurtin> I am having some trouble with a usb key: it has two partitions, a cdfs one (read only) and a normal one.  I don't care about the size, the cdfs partition is only 2MB, but it is read only and has autosvr (which is flagged as a virus) and autoruns that (I don't know why it's there, that is how it came, it was a freebie from Cisco). I would like to wipe out the whole key and just have it be one partition. how would I do this?
<xtknight> Airforce5555: fruity loops?
<Airforce5555> I need a fl studio type program for linux!!!!!!!
<Airforce5555> yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<kieran> anyone in for a challenge with the problem that i have?
<balzac> voltagex, i would ask the distro of the people laughing at your distro
<xtknight> Airforce5555: there are a couple.  sadly the names escape me at the moment, but just know that there are some out there ;)
<Airforce5555> ive tried rosegarden but the midi output didnt work
<xtknight> !ask | kieran
<ubotu> kieran: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> kieran,  we don't play guess the problem here,  if you have one , state it
<rEvolution27> hey, I just installed compiz and when I start it, I get windows with no borders
<xtknight> Airforce5555: http://createdigitalmusic.com/2005/11/28/linux-music-lmms-linuxs-own-fruity-loops/
<kieran> going and reading the wifidocs did help but im not any further with my wireless card issue
<sirwilliam> Flare183:  stuck at "DHCPACK from 10.112.37.1
<sirwilliam> bound to 24.117.153.8 -- renewal in 38200 seconds."
<bruenig> !compiz | rEvolution27 #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> rEvolution27 #ubuntu-effects: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Airforce5555> k thanks
<Pelo> rEvolution27,  change the theme, don't ask me how, try in #compiz
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>then it worked
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<Flare183> close the termainl
<sirwilliam> and restart nm-applet??
<cleric> to any who care about the usb HID devices "crashing" ... - noapic irqpoll pci=routeirq is what's needed :)
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>yes
<Netham45> whoa
<sirwilliam> Flare183:  i can disconnect ethernet??
<Netham45> x just restarted.
<Flare183> yes
<SurfnKid> can anyone help me figure out why sometimes when I initiate any program in the Administration section, the window doesnt fully initiate. or it takes a few minutes
<sirwilliam> alright, bbiaf
<kieran> i did a iwconfig command and it does recognise my card but there is no signal and subsequently no power going to the card
<kingcobra_> bruenig, thanx
<Netham45> kieran try iwconfig --help
<Netham45> There is a power level option
<kieran> i will thanks
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  what program ?
<Netham45> (but I forgot the paramaters)
<xtknight> Airforce5555: lmms is available in the repositories
<xtknight> !info lmms | Airforce5555
<ubotu> airforce5555: lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<john__> Does Ubuntu have a "Restore Point" feature?
<bruenig> !backup | john__, no
<Airforce5555> ill just sudo apt-get install lmms
<ubotu> john__, no: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
* Netham45 wonders about installing feisty.....
<Pelo> john__,  I don't think so , but the install takes only 30 minutes so ...
<levander> Where can I look up Ubuntu's release schedule?
<bruenig> !feisty | levander
<ubotu> levander: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<john__> Well, I wanna do some messin around with, but wanna make sure I can go back to a point, hehe
<Dracula}X{> anyone here really familiar with wine?
<xtknight> Dracula}X{: #winehq maybe
<bruenig> Dracula}X{, relatively, throw out the question
<Pelo> Dracula}X{,   #winehq
<bruenig> john__, you can't unless you want to backup
<bruenig> john__, or just keep track of what you are doing and make sure you know how to undo it before you do it
<Dracula}X{> ok, so this prolly has come up, but I am trying to install WoW using wine, I am not using the CD's I am using the full installer from blizzard, half way or more through the install it errors out
<xtknight> john__: like messing with what?
<bruenig> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<balzac> hello again
<voltagex> games, ubuntu? *cough*
<john__> Well I wanna put NTFS-3G or whatever on here
<balzac> how do i test the version of my ubuntu?
<salty> wb balzac
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<john__> But since Im new to Ubuntu, I might mess something up
<balzac> thanks salty
<john__> STFU ubotu :(
<Jaguar> There were really that many WoW questions for ubotu to get a factiod? I'm impressed.
<Pelo> john__,  you can make your home folder on a seperate partition,  this would enable you to reinstall from scratch without loosing your parameters and data
<guideX> so is ubuntu winning over vista?
<john__> Hrm..
<guideX> as far as desktop users go
<Pelo> john__,  ubotu  is a bot
<kawaiitentaclebe> hm
<bruenig> guideX, no
<john__> Oh, hehe
<kawaiitentaclebe> so
<Jaguar> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adcurtin> How can I repartition a usb stick from terminal
<Pelo> guideX,  vista is loosing to XP ,
<guideX> ahh
<bruenig> you can partition usb sticks?
<john__> I shall try your method Pelo
<xtknight> yup
<salty> ok...good nite all
<mobiGeek> ubotu: php5 segfault
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<blanky> can someone help me in #ubuntu-server? no one seems to be awake in there
<kawaiitentaclebe> so
<xtknight> adcurtin: fdisk or cfdisk  i suppose, if you must do it from the terminal.  there is also 'parted'
<kieran> netham45, is the power management level "iwconfig power" ?
<kawaiitentaclebe> I can't boot from hdd
<mobiGeek> ubotu: segfault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about segfault - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> I installed php5 and when I view my site it doesn't read php files, it just shows them as textfiles
<bruenig> !fishing | mobiGeek
<blanky> I already restarted my server, nothing
<ubotu> mobiGeek: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kawaiitentaclebe> GRUBHard DIsk Error
<mobiGeek> bruenig: thanks
<kawaiitentaclebe> what does that mean?
<guideX> anyone know of operating system useage comparisons or percentages?
<Darkkish> what is the diff between ubuntu and debian?
<guideX> how many % wise are using what
<Pelo> kawaiitentaclebe,  I think that grub can't find your boot partition , might want to go and ask in #grub
<Netham45> x.x
<Netham45> stupid wifi
<guideX> Darkkish ubuntu is based on debian
<balzac> ok, my ubuntu did not upgrade
<xtknight> guideX: maybe look on google's statistics.
<kawaiitentaclebe> hm
<kawaiitentaclebe> ok
<balzac> it seemed like it had succeeded but it did not
<Sugr> Has anyone used Splunk for managing log files?
<Netham45> it wouldn't be nearly as bad if I wasn't so far away from the damn router...
<Darkkish> then why shouldn't i just get debian with gnome?
<bruenig> guideX, breakdown for you here: windows 95% mac: 3.5 % linux: 1.5%, approximations
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Netham45
<ubotu> Netham45: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> Darkkish,  ubuntu is a fork of debian , intended to be more user friendly and noob freindly
<balzac> i added a couple shady reposititories, i suppose
<Netham45> oh
<Netham45> yea
<mattyv> Darkkish: More manual configuration
<Netham45> this server doesn't have server censors.
<balzac> what log can i consult to see what is blocking my upgrade?
<mattyv> Darkkish: in debian that is
<guideX> Darkkish ubuntu is easier to install with a larger device database (i think? (i'm noob to ubuntu too))
<Pelo> Darkkish,  by all means if you want debian go for it
<guideX> debian is cool too.. i've tried them both, i prefer ubuntu though.. although they're very similar
<Jaguar> Darkkish: Ubuntu is geared towards a more user-oriented type of OS, meaning more packages that you might use as a normal user will be updated more often, and I personally find the community far more helpful towards new users.
<Darkkish> Pelo no, actually i already have xubuntu on my lappy and kubuntu on my desktop,
<Darkkish> i was asking for someone else
<Darkkish> trying to get an opinon
<Darkkish> opinion
<SurfnKid> Ubuntu
<SurfnKid> period
<bruenig> gtnoo
<Darkkish> i said ubuntu, someone else said debian.
<bruenig> gentoo
<balzac> somebody help me
<balzac> my ubuntu won't upgrade
<guideX> debian sarge when i tried it was cool... it wasn't as user friendly though
<Darkkish> anyways, second question
<SurfnKid> but if you like to go deep debian/gentoo
<balzac> what log can i consult to see what is blocking my upgrade?
<bruenig> freebsd
<eck> Darkkish: you might want to ask #debian for their thoughts
<Flare183> sirwilliams:>well got to go
<voltagex> Jaguar: more user friendly but not hardware friendly, I can't even get my TV card to work in it
<Flare183> bye
<Darkkish> meh
<Sugr> Has anyone had any experiances with Splunk? http://www.splunk.com/products/218
<guideX> anyone here tried feisty, is it much different
<bruenig> !tvout | voltagex
<ubotu> voltagex: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Darkkish> his install is hanging on 83%
<SurfnKid> guideX: i have not, im still on edgy
<voltagex> eck: wow, that's a way to start a flamewar
<guideX> me too
<kieran> how do i manage the power on my wireless card?
<SurfnKid> is Fiesty final?
<voltagex> bruenig: no, not tv-out, DVB
<Pelo> Darkkish,  ubuntu is the flavor of the month, it's a great intro into the linux world for windows user,  all distros have their strong points,  except for Suse which is a sell out
<bruenig> SurfnKid, no
<guideX> no
<balzac> maybe i should start my own distro
<Netham45> guideX: is it stable at all?
<balzac> i'll call it ballzbuntu
<SurfnKid> bruenig: cool, not that i wanna go to it, but im having some weird issues on Edgy
<guideX> i do not know i have not tried it.. i am too wondering if i should but i asume it's not too different
<cables> SuSe itself isn't so bad, Novell, who makes it, is.
<mattyv> Darkkish: Try booting with noapic nolapic at boot prompt. F6, go along to the end of the line and add those, then press enter
<bruenig> suse was bad for me
<guideX> hey wait, don't tell me the linux flavor of the month changes from month to month?
<voltagex> balzac: I don't even want to think about the default desktop background on that one
<eck> voltagex: as opposed to going on #ubuntu and asking why you shouldn't just use debian?
<SurfnKid> guideX: ubuntu i thinkn every 6 mo
<Jaguar> I use Debian on one of my servers, I like it for its stability (at least stable build, though it does lag behind in updates because of all the testing).
<voltagex> eck: true
<voltagex> eck: either way ot
<balzac> hey, i know why dell won't put linux on their machines
<SurfnKid> Jaguar: thats why i went with ubuntu cuz its based on debian
<voltagex> eck: either way it's a flamewar eventually
<balzac> dell doesn't want their brand associated with linux at this point
<SurfnKid> balzac: y?
<Pelo> guideX,   it's a figure of speach, but there is a new distro ( or at least a new release of a distro) about every month
<RocketRay> ummm anyone know where I can find a list of packe=age requirements for quicktime ?
<Jaguar> SurfnKid: Same here, I like aptitude a lot.
<SurfnKid> balzac: yea not yet
<naknomik> I need to buy a Wireless PC Card for my laptop, are there some cards that are known to work well with ubuntu?
<balzac> you know what needs to happen?
<mobiGeek> is anyone here successfully running apache2 and php5 ubuntu-server ?
<bruenig> balzac, what do you want, the suggestion thing is what 3 weeks old. How fast do you think they move
<SurfnKid> i gotta get a littlre more into aptitude
<DWRZ> Hello. I mounted a partition I made in windows, in fstab I have this /dev/hda4 /media/hda4 vfat users,rw 0 0. But for some reason I do not have permissions to read-write on the partition...any place I can find good documentation on how to mount a partition?
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: i am
<SurfnKid> cuz i'll eventually overdose on CLI
<SurfnKid> so i bettter learn it
<Netham45> naknomik: I am on a Belkin F51070(or something) that I got to work
<Sugr> mobiGeek: Yes, with eaccelerator too :)
<Netham45> it's a PCMCIA card
<mobiGeek> I'm getting a segfault from apache when I enable the php5 mod and try to start it up
<Pelo> !restricted | RocketRay  this will let you play qucktime files
<ubotu> RocketRay  this will let you play qucktime files: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pisedoffcrack> anyone know where to get bios for ubuntus psx emulator?
<SurfnKid> !mountt
<SurfnKid> !mount
<Netham45> http://www.google.com
<Darkkish> mattyv isn't F6 for raid and sata? there are no sata or raid drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DWRZ> ?
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: is everything up to date? what version of php/apache are you running
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Darkkish> mattyv drives*
<balzac> linux has some issues to deal with before it will be embraced by vendors of home computers
<SurfnKid> !DiskMounter -> DWRZ
<bruenig> DWRZ, /dev/hda4 /media/hd4 vfat user,auto.fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<DWRZ> ok thanks
<voltagex> pisedoffcrack: that's not a question you can ask here
<balzac> it's internal political differences which may require arbitration
<RocketRay> thank You
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: what's the quickest cmd I can run to get versions for php and apache?
<DWRZ> thanks!
<SurfnKid> np
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: (sorry, I'm coming from a Fedora/RH background)
<mattyv> Darkkish: Umm, I'll try to be a bit clearer. Once the cd has gotten to the screen where you can select Boot/Install, Safe graphics mode etc. That's where you press F6
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: php -v and apache2 --version or something around that
<kieran> does anyone know how to set the power of a bcm4306 pcmcia wireless card?
<lordhelmet> apache2 -v
<sirwilliam_> Flame183:  wired connection only!
<DWRZ> I keep getting "/media/hda4...ycled/info2" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<balzac> sometimes it's bad when communities compete instead of cooperate
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: ah, okay...i thought it would be an "apt" or "dpkg" cmd
<bruenig> DWRZ, change the fstab and remount it
<Sugr> Has anyone had any experiances with Splunk? http://www.splunk.com/products/218 need to know if Its worth using it
<Pelo> kieran,  try looking up the make and model in the forum you might find answers there
<Darkkish> http://talkback.zdnet.com/5208-12355-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=31199&messageID=579806&start=43
<balzac> sometimes there's too many redundant alternatives all fighting for mind-share, creating uncertainty
<Sugr> Or are any better packages available
<DWRZ> I did change the fstab, let me try unmount and remounting though.
<Netham45> ooh
<Netham45> kbuntu appears to support 2 monitors out of the box
<balzac> if two groups could be convinced to merge in certian cases, it might be better
<sirwilliam_> wow....Flame183 isn't hear anymore??
<DWRZ> huh. I am getting: "mount: mount point /media/hd4 does not exist"
<guideX> so anyone have experience installing beryl with a nvidia gforce 440 under ubuntu?
<Pelo> DWRZ,  caps count
<tesla> Can anyone please recommand some simple and fun games on ubuntu?
<kieran> pelo, i have all the drivers setup but there doesn't seem to have any power to it, is that a problem with the card?
<DWRZ> wait...typo maybe X)
<bruenig> tesla, frozen-bubble, supertux
<lordhelmet> Sugr: what's this accelerator??
<Netham45> tesla: well, I like playing half-life on it.
<Netham45> but that's not 'simple'
<Pelo> kieran,  no idea,  that's why I was directing you to the forum
<Netham45> nor is it 'easy' to install.
<bruenig> I like to play N
<bruenig> but that install is a little different
<Sugr> lordhelmet: No, it's a log manager, just wondering if anyone used it before, and suggest it or can suggest using something else
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: php 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.6  and apache2 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1
<kieran> pelo, thanks
<sirwilliam_> anybody know how to get broadcom bc4318 working??
<tesla> OK, thanks for the suggetion, I'll try it!
<Pelo> Netham45,  menu > applications > add /remove,  there is a list of games in there
<guideX> is there a great space sim for linux on the line of: freelancer, freespace 2, descent 1/2/3?
<DWRZ> OK. Typo fixed, and it mounts the drive, but I still don't have permission to edit folders!
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: (I used:   dpkg -l | egrep "(apache2|php5)"   )
<Netham45> pelo: why was that directed at me?
<DWRZ> edit/create/etc.
<mattyv> I'm rather sure that zdnet post was deliberate, sarcasm
<DWRZ> read-write :P
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: have you configured a bunch of stuff or can you aptitude purge apache and php related things and get a fresh start?
<Pelo> Netham45,  is had your name in front of it, so yes
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: I can certainly undo/redo.
<balzac> pastebin
<Netham45> pelo: ***why*** was that directed at me?
<balzac> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CaptainMorgan> I am about to apply a driver for the UPS made by APC - the ES series... 550va, from a third hit off google for Edgy. It wasn't official, so I am asking here if anyone has done this or things this is a good idea?
<Pelo> Netham45,  caused you asked about games ?
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: so do I  "sudo aptitude purge apache2 php5"  ?
<Netham45> pelo: nope, no I didn't. :)
<Netham45> tesla asked that.
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek only do that if you are just starting out and haven't configured a bunch of things. also are you running 6.06.1 or 6.10? make sure everything else is up to date as well with an 'aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade'
<Pelo> Netham45,  sorry my mistake
* Pelo is watching a movie so he has a bit of trouble keeping track when the channel scrolls quickly 
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: for all intents and purposes, I'm just starting out.
<Netham45> will programs that run in GNOME run in KDE(such as Opera)?
<balzac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10846/
<balzac> that's my error message
<guideX> opera? why not use firefox?
<Pelo> Netham45,  they will install the extra stuff they need to run so yes
<balzac> Show me some ubuntu, guys!
<eck> guideX: why question someone else's use of software?
<sirwilliam_> anybody know how to get broadcom bc4318 working??
<levander> Why does Ubuntu call beta CD's "Herds"? In the right hand column: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: apparently I'm already at 6.10
<Netham45> guideX, I loathe Firefox.
<guideX> just because opera isn't very compatible with all websites where firefox works for everything outside of microsofts activex controls
<guideX> whys that
<Netham45> -.-
<Netham45> you do realize that firefox and opera are built on the same engine, right?
<levander> I thought they were talking about GNU Hurd when I first saw that.
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: I believe it was right after I upgraded from 6.06.1 to 6.10 that I got this segfault (but I didn't notice that my website was down...  :-( )
<guideX> i didn't!
<eck> guideX: anyway, software advocacy is really quickly going to start a flamewar and be off topic
<Pelo> balzac,   open up synaptic and reennable all the extra repos
<trond> How do I remove a symbolic link? I went for binding the ftpdirectories in fstab instead.
<balzac> ok
<guideX> but when i use opera to view my website it comes up garbled
<Pelo> trond,   delete it
<Netham45> anyone know the size of KDE off of the top of their head?
<guideX> but maybe it was an old version
<mobiGeek> trond: rm <path_to_symlink>
<kbrosnan> Netham45: wrong opera uses Presto, Firefo uses Gecko
<Netham45> kbrosnan: both are built off of the netscape engine.
<balzac> Pelo, including one repository i added myself?
<kbrosnan> Netham45: no
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: are you running 6.10 ?
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: upgrades can do silly things some times. make sure everything got updated and try installing things from scratch
<john__> They need to get like, better application installation support
<lordhelmet> (apache and php that is)
<PMantis> Does anyone know where usleep is? apt-cache can't find it... is there a replacment?
<Netham45> hey
<Netham45> I could just use internet explorer
<john__> There's like 50 steps just to install NTFS-3g
<DWRZ> Yeah. I reformatted the partition, then edited the fstab to /dev/hda4 /media/hda4 vfat user,auto.fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: so "purge" apache2 and php5 packages, then install again?
<Pelo> balzac,  shouldn't make a difference to the update
<mattyv> levander: I think the herd name is specific to the release, ie. with dapper drake thet were flight cd's. This time it's a herd of Fawn
<kingcobra_> bruenig, sorry can tell me how u said to mount a partition again please
<Netham45> I have it installed
<guideX> i have ie installed too so i can read my hotmail :D
<kbrosnan> Netham45: Opera is not based on Netscape code
<balzac> ok, i re-enabled them all
<DWRZ> it mounts but I still don't have permissions
<guideX> but i only use it for that
<DWRZ> any ideas?
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: yeah
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: I just don't know what the cause of the segfault is.
<balzac> now i re-attempt the upgrade...
<Pelo> DWRZ,  sudo chmod  755  /media/...
<aburrent> does Ubuntu 6.06LTS still support SMP?
<guideX> kbrosnan isn't opera it's own code? not based off anything?
<eck> aburrent: yes
<Flannel> mobiGeek: you'll need to purge apache2-common to get any of the real config files gone
<DWRZ> Pelo: that's secure?
<james296> ok for some reason when I insert a audio CD, Banshee doesnt show any text at all in the track fields, yet at the top area with the description and everything, it shows the accurate track data
<poningru> guideX: yes
<james296> whats wrong here?
<kbrosnan> guideX: correct
<eck> aburrent: you need the server kernel, i think
<balzac> maybe first i'll install the updates
<aburrent> eck: do I have to do anything special to get that kernel?
<balzac> then go for the upgrade
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: you should make sure your packages are up to date. i'm running a newer version of apache and php i'm pretty sure and i'm using 6.10
<poningru> kbrosnan: yarr
<mobiGeek> Flannel: k, thanks
<bruenig> kingcobra_, mount -t filesystem /dev/name /mount/point
<Netham45> hmm
<Flannel> aburrent, eck, no you don't.
<Pelo> DWRZ,  it's just regular permission
<eck> aburrent: um, check the output of uname -a
<Netham45> where'd I misplace that cable.....
<eck> aburrent: i don't know how many processors the desktop kernel has support compiled in for
<aburrent> Linux 2.6.15-28-386
<james296> is there certain plugins Im missing?
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: what version of apache and php are you running?
<james296> I JUST did a reinstall on Ubuntu
<DWRZ> nothing. still no permissions. :(
* Netham45 fires up winamop
<balzac> you know what would be cool? if you had an error dialog which would automatically drop a report on paste bin and open up an irc client to #ubuntu
<Flannel> aburrent: what processor do you have?  You'll probably want to change to 686 kernel.
<aburrent> i have a dual athlon mp box...but for some reason...at some point in the updates...it switch me to a 386 kenerl
<eck> Flannel: do you know how many processors the desktop kernel can do?
<guideX> anyone have experience running visual studio 2005 under wine/ubuntu6.10
<Flannel> aburrent: k7 is what you want then
<eck> i'm just curious
<rjones> anyone know much about grub?
<Fujitsu> eck: I believe it is 8.
<Flannel> !anyone | rjones
<ubotu> rjones: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> balzac,  that would not be cool, the channel would get flooded
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: php 5.1.6ubuntu2.3 and apache2 2.0.55ubuntu4
<guideX> rjones what do you want to know
<Pelo> rjones,  #grub
<james296> well?
<rjones> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2314746#post2314746 :)
<aburrent> Flannel: so I should just select the kernel in the package manager?
<balzac> Pelo, suppose there were a special channel for it?
<rjones> sorry, first-time caller on this channel :)
<Flannel> aburrent: yeah, linux-image-k7
<aburrent> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> rjones: is this on feisty?
<aburrent> eck: thanks
<rjones> Flyep
<Flannel> rjones: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, thanks.
<DWRZ> Pelo: I did it, but no permissions :(
<Pelo> balzac,  no one would hangout in such a channel
<rjones> ok, thanks
<james296> I really need help
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: I run "aptitude upgrade apache2" and it comes back saying nothing to update.
<balzac> true
<Pelo> DWRZ,  what are you trying to do in that folder ?
<IndyGunFreak> james296: you actually reinstalled over that issue?
<DWRZ> create a folder/copy a file
<DWRZ> it says I do not have permissions to write
<Pelo> DWRZ, 777
<mobiGeek> I'm new to apt, so is there some newer repository or some other command I should be running to upgrade?
<DWRZ> ok thanks
<james296> haha, yeah, I did...couldnt figure it out and it was buggin the HECK out of me
<Netham45> anyone here besides me program on calculators?
<james296> but hey, it works now
<Pyranix> good evening
<Fujitsu> Netham45: What kind of calculators?
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like you're still having banshee issues
<Netham45> Ti Graphing Calculators
<Netham45> Im just wonderin
<Netham45> g
<Fujitsu> Netham45: I have done some in the past.
<james296> no no, banshee opens after inserting a CD
<Netham45> BASIC or ASM?
<Flannel> Netham45: Yes.  But that's a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<DWRZ> Pelo, nothing. It still says I can't write to it. Any idea where I can find a full FAQ on mounting a partition?
<james296> NOW theres no text showing in Banshee
<james296> lol
<james296> for the tracks
<Pelo> DWRZ,  man mount
<Fujitsu> Netham45: Mostly BASIC, though a little ASM.
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: I'm new to apt, so is there some newer repository or some other command I should be running to upgrade?
<Pelo> DWRZ,  or try the ubuntu wiki
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: run 'aptitude update' to update aptitudes package list
* Netham45 gives Winamp a BIG welcome to Linux.
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: done that a few times.
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: then  run 'aptitude dist-upgrade' to upgrade all installed packages to the latest ones
<james296> how can I install the LATEST version of it on Edgy?
<Netham45> do you have a .deb of the latest?
<Pelo> james296,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: done that, still comes back saying "0No packages will be installed, upgraded or removed"
<DWRZ> google just gives me mounting windows ntfs :(
<DWRZ> ok
<lordhelmet> mobiGeek: interesting...did you get through purge/reinstall and still no dice?
<Pyranix> any ideas on how to fix nautilus? U ran an update awhile back and it hosed nautilus, so i upgraded it and now i cant even get a gui up.
<kingcobra_> bruenig, thanx
<Pyranix> i ran
<Netham45> hmm
<Netham45> wtf
<Netham45> I can't upgrade to the latest kernel.
<mobiGeek> lordhelmet: I haven't gone down that road yet.  I'll do apache2 and php5 purge/install now.
* Netham45 is currently listening to 290. Super Tramp - Breakfast in America
<james296> that doesnt help me, I want to install the latest official build of Banshee, but I dont know how
<Flannel> mobiGeek: this is edgy?
<Pelo> Netham45,  you'll get banned for that pluggin
<Netham45> Pelo: oops
<mobiGeek> Flannel: how can I tell?
<Flannel> mobiGeek: What did you install?  lsb_release -a
<Pelo> james296, do you have the latest official build of banshee ?
<SubMOA> Can i burn a dvd with HD resolution in Ubuntu (one that will work in my DVD player)?
<infidel> anyone know about mounting a usb drive with ntfs?
<SubMOA> ...I have Elephants Dream and want to burn it in all it's HD goodness
<Flannel> !ntfs | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mobiGeek> Flannel: 6.06.1 LTS
<mobiGeek> Flannel: dapper
<balzac> SubMOA, good question
<james296> I have version 0.11.1
<infidel> Flannel, tried that
<Netham45> anyone know a good IRC client?
<Pelo> james296,  what format is the install file you have ?
<SubMOA> Netham45, i'm on xchat
<bogor> SubMOA: did you try k2b
<Jaguar> Netham45: X-Chat is nice.
<Netham45> I tried xchat
<Netham45> didn't really like it
<bogor> sorry k3b
<james296> it came with Synaptic
<SubMOA> bogor, k2b, eh?  Not sure what that is, uno momento and I will google
<Netham45> does irssi have a GUI version?
<Jaguar> Netham45: What exactly are you looking for in an irc client?
<divoxx> hey guys... i'm trying to install ubuntu but it freezes during X initialization, the cursos appears and them it just freezes.... any ideas what could be causing it?
<Flannel> Netham45: uh, no?  You could... run irssi in a gnome terminal
<cables> Netham45, the whole point of irssi is that it's CLI. Xchat is a good GUI IRC client
<Flannel> divoxx: did you check the integrity of the CD?
<divoxx> Flannel: yes
<divoxx> and it's happening in both ubuntu, and xubuntu
<Flannel> mobiGeek: then you're up to date.  no ammount apt-get upgrading will help.  What is the error you get?
<divoxx> which is probably some hardware thing ;/
<Flannel> divoxx: Try the alternate CD
<divoxx> Flannel: what're the differences between them?
<Pelo> Netham45,  don't confuse  xchat with xchat-gnome ( the second one is the one that comes default in ubu, it's crap)
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> once kbuntu finishes its install, I'll try to get it.
<Flannel> divoxx: the alternate CD doesn't have a LiveCD/GUI.  It plops you straight into a textmode installer.
<Netham45> XD
<Pelo> Netham45,  both are in synaptic,
<mobiGeek> Flannel: when I try to start apache2, either by running /etc/init.d/apache2 start  or by running it by hand (/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start) with the PHP mod enabled, I get a segfault.
<jrr> is the text-based installer still available (6.10 disc)
<Flannel> Netham45: for regular 'xchat', you'll need to enable universe
<balzac> Could not calculate the upgrade
<balzac> A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug.
<Netham45> Pelo: I used apt-get to install kbuntu
<balzac> i wish i could get a more specific error message
<Netham45> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> jrr: Yes.  On the Alternate CD.  The desktop CD is *only* a live CD
<divoxx> Flannel: k, thanks :)
<balzac> what log should i consult?
<Pelo> Netham45,  that's very leet of you
<jrr> Flannel: D=
<mobiGeek> Flannel: no message in error.log, nothing obvious.  An strace shows that libapache2-mod-php5 just finished being open, read and closed right before the segfault.
<Netham45> :)
<jrr> even in safe mode, i get garbled graphics
<Flannel> balzac: /var/log/apt?
<jrr> on my super weird unsupported *nvidia* card
<Flannel> jrr: Use the alternate CD to install.
<francois> Hi, i want to buy a wireless card for my laptop,  would usb or pcmcia be better?
<jrr> downloading now
<Pelo> balzac,  look up your error message in  the forum,  there is a good chance you'll find an answer there
<mobiGeek> Flannel: I believe it started segfaulting right after upgrading to edgy (the website certainly worked fine right after I installed dapper...I dist-upgraded last week and didn't notice the site was down)
<jrr> Flannel: where do i find it?
<infidel> Flannel, any other ideals?
<jrr> (apparently not at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download)
<Flannel> jrr: on the download page.  For edgy, youll have to get past the facade, with "More Installation Options"
<balzac> /var/log/dist-upgrade*.log
<balzac> that's the log in question
<balzac> Pelo, i googled the error message
<Flannel> mobiGeek: Well, removing (with purge) of apache and php should work.  Just make sure you get all the components
<Flannel> mobiGeek: obviously, that means backup your sites and stuff
<Pyranix> flannel or pelo, when either of you have a moment, i need some help.
<Flannel> mobiGeek: the config files,not /var/www
<divoxx> Flannel: one quick question... i have other partitions i'd like to save, does the alternate cd gives me the choice of which partition to install ?
<jrr> Flannel: found it, thanks
<vox754> Flannel, I'm confused with the whole xchat and xchat-gnome thing, I think I have installed xchat manually, and xchat-gnome was never installed in the first place, are you sure the latter is not just a frontend, please read "aptitude show xchat" and "aptitude show xchat-gnome" and tell men what you think
<Pelo> Pyranix,   I don't play guess the problem  as your question and wait for someone to help out
<Death_Sargent> Can someone help me unblock my udb ports
<Flannel> divoxx: the alternate CD gives you more choices.
<mobiGeek> Flannel: thanks
<Pyranix> any ideas on how to fix nautilus? i ran an update awhile back and it hosed nautilus, so i upgraded it and now i cant even get a gui up.
<Death_Sargent> i was using firestarter and now i can't file share
<Flannel> divoxx: the alternate CD is the tried and true installer of old.  with LVM support, and plnty other
<Pelo> vox754,   just open up synaptic and search for xchat,  you'll see which is installed
<Death_Sargent> all udb ports have nat blocking
<Death_Sargent> udp
<francois> Hi, i want to buy a wireless card for my laptop,  would usb or pcmcia be better?
<Flannel> Pyranix: A gui?  As in gnome? or just a nautilus window?  What errors do you get?
<Pelo> Pyranix,  sudo apt-get reinstall nautilus
<Pyranix> flannel:gnome comes up but nautilus is non exsistant...
<vox754> Pelo, I use xchat, from the aptitude description... so why do people say that xchat-gnome is crap?
<Death_Sargent> thats why you are reinstalling it
<Pelo> francois,   go and see user comments on wireless cards in the forum
<Pyranix> pelo: tried that now i am here
<Death_Sargent> does someone know how i can remove all udp blocks from my iptables
<francois> Pelo: thanks, its just that i don't know anything about laptops :S
<Pelo> vox754,  I said it was crap .  it's just a different gui then xchat,  and I don't like it
<darkholme> hi everybody ...
<Flannel> Pyranix: yeah, try reinstalling nautilus (and other associated files, like perhaps nautilus-data and stuff), if you had an error message, You'd probably be able to pinpoint, but right now we're shotgun debugging
<Pelo> Pyranix,  what exactly is the problem ?
<Death_Sargent> PLEASE i need to unblock udp
<Netham45> Death_Sargent: did you google it?
<hateyla> thanks for all peoples.. takecare all gudbye.
<Netham45> o.o
<Netham45> whoa
<Netham45> I have 2 apt-gets running at the same thime
<Netham45> time*
<Death_Sargent> no i kinda come here first and ask for a bit before i google stuff
<Netham45> Death_Sargent: try googling it.
<darkholme> please please....I need you help...I have been searching like 3 weeks in the web....for the solution of my problem and no one knows it:
<Death_Sargent> aight but im gona be back if i don't find anything
<Netham45> darkholme:  what's your problem?
<Pelo> Death_Sargent,  if this is for torrent purposes,  there are no active udp trackers around so it's not realy an issue
<aSt3raL> y0
<Pyranix> Flannel. i did some upgrading and came back i got an error saying nautilus failed to start. i re installed it via synaptic. it dumped some of my python libs and fell back on the native c. when i rebooted and login i get just a brown background. cant even pull up a terminal.
<darkholme> I have a laptop xps m1710 and i have been trying to install a lot of different distros of linux...but it is not recognizing the installation cd!!! it's just going above it!! I mean bypassing it and not showing anything...the problem is not the cd because it runs ok in other computers and is not the boot order of the bios because I can install ubuntu dapper but not ubuntu edgy!
<wheels3572> how do you tell what version of ubuntu your running?
<zorplex> Are you sure you have inserted it right side up? jkjk :p
<Pyranix> <--- not good with linux commandline
<mobiGeek> Flannel: I just purged and reinstalled... I get the exact same segfault
<darkholme> so....do you know what's the difference between the installation of dapper and edgy?
<voltagex> for zsh, where would I put http://www.aperiodic.net/phil/prompt/prompt.txt ?
<darkholme> why my computer is not running the setup of edgy???:S
<Pelo> darkholme,  try the alternate install cd,  it's command line
<Netham45> darkholme: why don't you install dapper, then do an update-manager -d ???
<zorplex> is it possible to force a command line install from a live cd?
<Pelo> Pyranix,   boot in safe mode ( or whatever it is ) and  sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Steve-O> MOUNTING AND UNMOUNTING USB:  Can anyone tell me how to mount and unmount a USB pen drive?  How do I know if it's mounted or not?  What is the point of mounting it if I can read it without doing that?
<darkholme> I tried it also....but it does the same!
<Pyranix> pelo: will try.
<darkholme> I did that also...
<darkholme> but it takes hours to update
<Pelo> Steve-O,  it should auto mount when you plug it in ,  mount point is /media/somethng
<darkholme> now i have edgy but i would like to reinstall it because it's having troubles
<voltagex> zorplex: should be, but I almost always use the server CD so I can't remember
<darkholme> but i don't want it to take hours again!
<Steve-O> Is that exactly what I type in the terminal?
<[BTF] Chm0d> what are the cmds in terminal to give eth0 and additional gateway addy?
<Pelo> darkholme,  could be a borked cd, checkout the ubuntu site, it has a section on instalation issues
<NETWizz> I have a problem with Beryl on my laptop.  Please advise
<dj_killa> could someone please read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343239 and tell me whether its possible to solve this or not? I've been trying to solve this for more than 3 months now unsuccessfully
<Pelo> Steve-O,   in the terminal  try       cd /media          then type        ls     to see what the dir contains
<Netham45> darkholme: put the CD in another computer and do an integrity check.
<darkholme> no way..the cd is working fine in other computers
<Netham45> is it installing fine?
<darkholme> yes
<darkholme> is installing perfectly....
<Steve-O> I didn't put the pen drive in yet.  I should do that before typing in the command, right?
<Netham45> darkholme: how old is the computer your tring to install it on?
<Pelo> Steve-O,   how would you like a virtual slap upside the head ?
<darkholme> that's why I would like to know the difference between the installation of dapper and edgy because dapper installs ok
<Steve-O> I deserve it
<darkholme> the computer is new
<darkholme> is a XPS M1710
<darkholme> Dell
<Pelo> Steve-O,  plug in your pen drive and see if it mounts,  it should appear on your desktop
<kingcobra> why does sudo gedit command not work for me anymore
<Steve-O> Does that come with free pr0n?
<slap_me> hmm
<slap_me> how do i go about uninstalling ubunut, and getting all that space back...on a tri boot partitioned hard?
<slap_me> hard drive*
<Netham45> bbl
<balzac> i'm in package hell
<Pelo> darkholme,  you can try looking up the laptop model in the forum  to see if there are any issues reported
<slap_me> ubuntu* too
<darkholme> yes I have done that also..
<balzac> i'm probably going to just back up my files and re-install like i've done with windows 100 times
<Pelo> slap_me,  just repartion it
<slap_me> mm?
<Steve-O> I see an icon that says USB 2.0 flash disk
<tupa> does anybody knows what this error in dmesg means?
<darkholme> it doesnt say anything about edgy
<tupa> APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<darkholme> in this machine
<tupa> I have a P4 HyperThreading 3.0 GHz and a pcchips mobo
<Pelo> Steve-O,  congradulations your usb drive is mounted
<infidel> /j #linuxhelp
<Steve-O> I must be an expert now.
<mobiGeek> Flannel: what version of apache2 do you have installed right now?
<Pyranix> pelo: no go. E: unknown operation ubuntu-desktop
<Sukarn> anyone? please? could someone please read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343239 and tell me whether its possible to solve this or not? I've been trying to solve this for more than 3 months now unsuccessfully
<dumezil_> anyone know about scim chinese input and how to select which chinese font to use?
<Pelo> Pyranix,   just backup your /home/user  folder and re-install ubuntu from scratch,  ( you'd have been done by now )
<sirwilliam> i have a turion64....if i download amd64 will i still be able to get flash, w32codecs, etc. to work easily??
<void^> sirwilliam: no.
<Fujitsu> sirwilliam: Just use the i386 version, otherwise you'll have a lot of trouble.
<darkholme> thanks for all I have to leave
<darkholme> bye!
<sirwilliam> kk
<sirwilliam> that's what i thought
<voltagex> I'm using zsh on ubuntu, and I'm getting zsh: command not found: prompt
* CaptainMorgan is loving the apcupsd, thank you Ubuntu!
<void^> flash works on amd64 with nspluginwrapper, bit of a pain to make it work right though
<tbuss> need help installing ubuntu on external firewire hdd
<zorplex> I am attempting to install 6.10 using a live CD but the desktop freezes shortly after displaying the background. The 6.06 installs just fine. The vid card is an Geforce 7800 GT, any ideas?
<nixnoob1> anyone in here ever use opensuse?
<Pyranix> pelo: i could have done that, however, i am still quite new to linux and i would like to learn from my mistakes so that i can fix them without reinstall.
<CaptainMorgan> zorplex, what background? the desktop? or the startup background with the Ubuntu logo ?
<tbuss> can i install ubuntu on a external firewire hdd without affecting my current windows partions?
<zorplex> desktop
<mobiGeek> morning Cap'n !
<CaptainMorgan> mobiGeek, !
<Pelo> Pyranix,  that,s the nice thing about linux,  when you mess up you reinstall and you don't loos youre config and stuff
<zorplex> gnome loads but shortly after the background displays it tears and the desktop freezes save for the mouse
<thugren> zorplex Yea... I had the same problem... Just Give up and install the x86 ver
<Pelo> Pyranix,  provided that you back up yoru home folder or mount it to a different partition
<Spartacus> If I'm running ubuntu Edgy, is there a terminal command I can use to install qt 4.2.3 instead of downloading the file?
<Flannel> mobiGeek: packages.ubuntu.com and you can get version information.  But, the same that you had.
<Netham45|Shower> holy crap, KDE has ALOT of dependencies
<Netham45|Shower> ok
<Netham45|Shower> bbl
<zorplex> It isn't the x64 distro
<mobiGeek> Flannel: ah, okay, lordhelmet indicated he had newer versions.
<Flannel> mobiGeek: He must be on Edgy
<Pelo> Netham45|Shower,  for heaven sakes put on some clothes
<Pyranix> pelo: how would i restore the back up after reinstall?
<mobiGeek> so is it hard to go to edgy?  Is it smart?
<tbuss> is it hard to install ubuntu on a external firewire hdd
<Pelo> Pyranix,   I was thinking just coying home folder back
<Steve-O> It is a desktop icon.  When I double click on it.  I don't see any icon representing the USB drive.  I did it before, but I can't remember.  Can you help me, Pelo?  I only see [/ - File Browser]  with a bunch of folders in it.
<zorplex> iirc 6.10 is distributed with an OS Nvidia driver, no? Is there a way to disable it?
<Pelo> Pyranix,  but seriously,  mounting your home folder on a seperate partition is the best
<Sukarn> zorplex: happened to me once. i fixed it by doing ctrl+alt+f1, and "killall esd" in the terminal there, then ctrl+alt+f7
<zorplex> @ Sukarn kk I'll try it
<vox754> Sukarn, so you were having problems with ethernet connection? how weird!
<Sukarn> very very weir
<Sukarn> weird*
<Pelo> Steve-O,  that would be the content of your usb drive ,  just change the icon from the properties ( probably just a theme issue)
<mobiGeek> Flannel: so is it hard to go to edgy from dapper?  Is it smart?
* akirksey chuckles about the ethernet problem
<tbuss> is grub necessary for ubuntu install on external hdd
<thugren> zorplex, I had the same problem. With that today, I What do you have for hardware..
<Sukarn> and now i've had a shiny new ubuntu 6.06 install with nothing extra on it cause i don't have a working ethernet connection on it for 4 months
<Pyranix> pelo: ok i guess ill have to try that
<Steve-O> Is there a better way?  I think that a terminal command may give a more clear answer.
<Flannel> Spartacus: Give the devs a bit of time, and you'll have the fixes in edgy.  The release was only four days ago
<Pyranix> pelo: thanks.
<Pelo> Pyranix,  I made a 10 gig partition for ubuntu , a 2 gig part for the swap and I left the rest for the home folder , works very nicely for me
<tbuss> any suggestions on how to install ubuntu to external firewire hdd
<zorplex> I am booting the disc again, I am attempting an install on a machine with 1GB DDR, Athlon64 3800+, Geforce 7800 GT
<Flannel> mobiGeek: The dapper update manager is pretty good, yeah.  But, Im still on dapper, so I don't know firsthand
<Flannel> !install | tbuss
<ubotu> tbuss: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Pelo> Steve-O,  what exactly do you expect to happen when you plug your usb pen drive in ?
<Steve-O> To be able to see what's on the drive; I did it before.
<balzac> I guess i better not mess around with my system until i back my sh!t up
<Flannel> !backup | balzac
<ubotu> balzac: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pelo> Steve-O,  and you don't now ?
<tbuss> at least you didnt tell me to google it...............
<balzac> then i'll wipe it clean and reinstall
<balzac> i can't handle all these dependencies
<tbuss> so what kind of help can i find here
<delrey> I desperately need help with wireless on Ubuntu. Could someone please help me out? I've done the proper research, and I'd consider myself pretty experienced with Linux and wireless in general, but I really can't figure this out.
<Steve-O> I was using somebody else's computer when I did it.
<Pelo> tbuss,  help you ask questions for
<delrey> I've got a wireless card to the point where iwconfig wlan0 list properly determines all the nearby ESSIDs
<akirksey> hey does anyone know if there is a way to make a Texas Instruments SD Card reader work in ubuntu without building a new kernal from the 2.17-cr1
<delrey> But when I dhclient wlan0 it doesn't get an IP.
<linux_> hi
<delrey> Can anyone help me out? I'm not really sure how to fix this.
<akirksey> delray are you using a broadcom chipset?
<Pelo> Steve-O,  when you plug the usb drive in , you get an icon on the desktop , just double click it and you get the content of your usb drive displayed ,
<delrey> delrey: No, it's a Linksys WMP111v2
<Pelo> !wireless | delrey
<ubotu> delrey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linux_> yes
<thugren> zorplex, I only got up to the logo when it goes after bootin to the set. It kept hang on the Graphics card.
<tbuss> im not trying to be negative. i have read a lot of documentatio, im just confused at this point. i dont have the experience to deciede what pertains and what does not
<linux_> you are using ubuntu?
<delrey> Er, akirksey.
<akirksey> well bcmwl5 drivers were necessary for a linksys card i purchased a few weeks ago
<Steve-O> I see a whole bunch of folders that I think are executable files?  Like bin, boot cd rom, dev, etc.
<delrey> akirksey: This is an old PCI card
<mobiGeek> Flannel: update-manager appears to be needing X....I'm running on a headless server.  Is there a better way to upgrade to Edgy?
<Pelo> tbuss,  if you have an ubuntu related problem just ask the question and we will try and help
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<delrey> I really need help with this please help me.
<Voytek> Hi everyone. I just installed OpenOffice 2.1 and the SDK 2.1 on Edgy Eft, and was wondering -- I did both using dpkg -i and now I need to know the directories where they were installed. How do I find out?
<Sukarn> wah...sob sob...no one is able to help me with http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343239 , and there are no professionals that I can hire where I live
<Voytek> (err OpenOffice SDK 2.1)
<delrey> dhclient wlan0 won't work, but iwconfig wlan0 list works perfectly
<Pelo> Steve-O,   in the menu > places > my computer ,   what do you see there
<delrey> It even tells me that the link connection is 100/100 and all the signal / noise stuff in iwconfig wlan0
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<mikejanssen> hehe
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<Pelo> linux_, ask in #winehq
<delrey> linux_: Shut up
<mikejanssen> nice job linux_
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<Pelo> linux_,  you are about to get banned
<Spartacus> bye
<linux_> why when i using wine it is slow and i cant click anything
<Pelo> !ops | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@059148136081.ctinets.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<delrey> seriously, i need help, please help me out
<zorplex> don't we all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mobiGeek is really going to miss linux_.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, way too slow ;)
<tbuss> Pelo: it's not really a problem, im just trying to figure out what i need to do so i can install ubuntu on a external firewire hdd, i dont want to create a boot floppy with grub on, and my existing windows partitions need to go unaffected
<delrey> well i state my issues already, i think it's enough to at least help me out
<Hobbsee> so i see
<Hobbsee> what a moron
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> tbuss: You'd need a boot floppy, or some other form of boot media
<Sukarn> I seriously do, I can't use my network in Ubuntu... thats a major problem for me
<akirksey> do you have a wireless card entry under system>administration>networking
<void^> tbuss: depends on your bios i guess
<delrey> akirksey: yes, look i know the wireless card works, otherwise iwconfig wlan0 wouldn't work
<delrey> akirksey: what doesn't make sense is why dhclient wlan0 gives me 255.255.255.255 on a 172.16.1.x network
<Pelo> delrey,
<delrey> Pelo: what?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<tbuss> Flannel: how will ubuntu load from external hdd, do i install grub on the master boot record on windows
<Pelo> delrey, never mind, it was a typo
<tbuss> void: im not sure if my bios will boot a firewire device
<void^> tbuss: if your bios can't detect the firewire disk grub alone on ide/sata won't even help
<mikejanssen> how do i go about uninstalling ubuntu on a tri-boot system? i never use it, and i wanna alocate that space to xp for my music collection
<mobiGeek> Flannel: update-manager appears to be needing X....I'm running on a headless server.  Is there a better way to upgrade to Edgy?
<zorplex> So I booted back into the 6.10 live CD and everything except the mouse has frozen. ctrl+alt+f1 or f7 has no effect
<Steve-O> Floppy 1, Floppy Drive, CD-RW Drive, CD-RW/DVD+-Drive: DVD Video Recording, and Filesystem.
<void^> tbuss: connect a random firewire hd, see if you can bring up some sort of boot device selection and if it's offered there
<levander> I'm trying to get my onboard NIC to work.  I've had it set up so that a PCI NIC has been working, but I wanna try again to get the onboard NIC working.  The onboard NIC is being recognized, but I think it's eth1, and the PCI NIC is eth0.  I've removed the kernel module that is acting as a driver for the PCI eth0 NIC.  But, when I "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it says "device not found".
<zorplex> I am also having to use "safe video mode" or w/e in order to even get to view the desktop before it freezes
<levander> I'm wondering if it's looking for eth0 and not eth1?
<levander> Is there any way to tell it to look for eth1?
<levander> Or, swtich eth0 and eth1 easily?
<Flannel> mobiGeek: that's correct
<Flannel> !upgrade | mobiGeek
<ubotu> mobiGeek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mattyv> mikejanssen: delete the partition, then extend the xp one into the free space
<ifree> hello, i have a problem after manual installing the lastest Nvidia driver 9755...
<akirksey> mikejanssen: load the live cd run gnome partition manager and wipe the ext3 file system. although I'm not entirely sure you can expand a fat32 file system which windows is on, but you might be able to make another mountable drive with the partition manager to allocate space for keeping that information you want
<tbuss> void^: if this is the case i can install ubuntu on the external and boot both os's
<xlsty>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<ifree> the graphical interface refuse to start
<john___> Anyone know how I can configure my Touchpad?
<Flannel> !synaptics | john___
<ubotu> john___: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mikejanssen> but what about the grub menu
<akirksey> oh make sure the ext3 file system is the part of the parition that is actually part you want to remove
<mobiGeek> Flannel: yeah...so the part about NOT RECOMMENDED when upgrading via apt-get leaves me a bit ...uh...frightened.
<akirksey> that's beyond me.
<Netham45|Shower> back
<mikejanssen> mattyv, what about the grub menu, wont my boot menu be jacked up?
<john___> Where do I type !synaptics, flannel?
<ifree> API mismatch: the Nvidia Kernel modules has the version 1.0-7*** but the X module has the version 1.0-955
<mattyv> mikejanssen: can't remember exatly, but you'll just need the xp disk do do a mbr repair
<Flannel> mobiGeek: that's for desktop users, because that *used* to be the method.  And it doesn't really count for us non-GUI people either. Update-manager makes sure to reinstall the metapackages (ubuntu-desktop, etc) before the upgrade
<mikejanssen> i dont have a full xp disk
<mikejanssen> just restore disc
<Flannel> john___: you don't.  Read the link ubotu gave you
<john___> Oh
<Madpilot> Netham45, please don't nickspam. Use your IRC client's /away function if you're afk...
<john___> OKay.
<mikejanssen> and, the other menu is taken up from vista bootmenu
<mobiGeek> Flannel: so you are saying, go ahead with the apt-get approach?
<Flannel> mobiGeek: that's correct.
<mobiGeek> Flannel: thank you sir, you've been a big help.
<voltagex> any zsh users here?
<voltagex> does prompt get installed when you install the zsh package?
<DWRZ> hello... i am trying to install banshee following this guide (http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Banshee_and_plugins) but when I get to "sudo apt-get build-dep banshee", I get the following error: Reading package lists... Done
<DWRZ> Building dependency tree
<DWRZ> Reading state information... Done
<DWRZ> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/xgl.compiz.info_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<mattyv> mikejanssen: does that let you get into the recover console?
<john___> Is there a shortcut of keys to open the terminal?
<DWRZ> I have _absolutely no idea_ as to what this is... any ideas?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi, i wanted to try aiglx + beryl + ati, but when i run beryl-manager and select beryl as windows manager the X die, and just before it crash i got http://pastebin.ca/399665 , ubuntu 6.10 + open source driver "radeon", could someone help me or if this is not the place to ask tall me where do i need to ask?
<DWRZ> I'm not even using XGL or Compiz...
<mobiGeek> Flannel: I guess I can skip the "apt-get ubuntu-desktop" that they say has to be done (step #2) ?
<levander> I'm wanting to enable eth1 instead of eth0, but when I "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" I think it's looking for eth0.  Is there a way to tell it to look for eth1?
<mattyv> mikejanssen: the vista disk can probably do the mbr thing as well
<kalin> what does it mean when apt-get update states that 'The following packages have been kept back'?
<Flannel> mobiGeek: right.
<Centaur5> Does Ubuntu ever clean up old kernels when you update?
<blanky> hey guys, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start doesn't return anything and it's not running from the looks of ps aux | grep httpd
<blanky> what should I do?
<mikejanssen> mmm
<levander> kalin: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<Voytek> Can anyone please let me know how I can check where DPKG installed a package?
<mikejanssen> recover cd lets me do nothing...just goes straight to restore menu
<maddog39> centaur: no, it makes backups of them and keeps them so u can revert to an old one if need be
<zorplex> think I may have found an answer, 7800 GT is apparently incompattible with the default nvidia driver, as I suspected, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2268952 seems to have a workaround
<Steve-O> Can anybody help me with my USB?  I am trying to read the contents and I also want to be able to remove it safely.
<Flannel> blanky: httpd wouldn't be listed in ps aux
<blanky> Flannel: where, then?
<Flannel> blanky: try apache2
<blanky> Flannel: ps aux | grep apache2? same thing
<Voytek> Steve-O -- what's the problem, exactly? Is it detecting it at all?
<DWRZ> anybody?
<blanky> Flannel: same thing :(
<Flannel> blanky: what errors do you get then?  Check your log
<Netham45> http://www.case-mod.com/aerocool-extremengine-extreme-engine-case-with-250mm-fan-black-p-1844.html *sparkle* *sparkle*
<blanky> Flannel: wheres my log ?
<acu> I am in KDE and I want to delete few folders from an external HD connected trough USB - when I click the folder and press DELETE I got a message : COULD NOT WRITE ...... Disk is full - anyone can help me  why is that ?
<kalin> levander, thanks, that will help
<Flannel> blanky: /var/log/
<blanky> thanks Flannel
<voltagex> are there any issues reported for the zsh package at the moment? It's not installing the prompt utility
<blanky> Flannel: but what file in there?
<levander> kalin: are you getting that for the kernel after having installed the nvidia driver?
<Voytek> acu - might be the file system. Is it running NTFS or FAT / FAT32 or EXT3?
<john___> Damn, they really need to make Synaptics easier...
<john___> There are like, 30 steps...
<blanky> nevermind i got it
<ifree> hello, i have a problem after manual installing the lastest Nvidia driver 9755...
<ifree> the graphical interface refuse to start
<ifree> API mismatch: the Nvidia Kernel modules has the version 1.0-7*** but the X module has the version 1.0-955
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | john___
<ubotu> john___: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<acu> VoytekL is a FAT32
<john___> Language?
<mattyv> mikejanssen: Instructions for getting into vista recovery console, you'll seed the command prompt for fixmbr...See the below the screenshot...http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=78082
<mattyv> *need
<Sukarn> ifree:reboot your computer
<blanky> Flannel: there's nothing in either /var/log/apache2/access.log or error.log
<john___> Since when is "damn" a horrible word...
<Voytek> acu - try doing it through terminal... using "sudo".
<levander> john___: I know, it's wierd.  They consider damn profanity in here.
<john___> Hehe
<john___> Crazy
<ifree> Sukarn: i did it multiple times alr
<levander> It's like Romper Room rules
<ifree> same error msg
<john___> lol
<vox754> !ask > kingcobra
<mattyv> The ubuntu christian edition guys might have complained
<Centaur5> maddog39: Are there any programs or things that can be done to clean up packages that aren't needed or being used?
* mattyv hides
<ardchoille> levander , john___ You don't have to stay here if you don't like following the rules.
<Steve-O> Kurwa!  I really don't know.  I see an icon on the desktop that says, USB Flash Disk, and when I click on it.  I see a [/ - File browser]  and it's contents are bin, root, boot CD Rom, etc.
<levander> yes sir ardchoille
<Voytek> acu --- try sudo rm -r <your folder path> if it's protected on your USB
<Sukarn> ifree: sorry, can't help then. haven't been able to use linux in 4 months cause of my damn ethernet not working in it
<Voytek> (assuming you were doing it otherwise before)
<maddog39> centaur: you can run: sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get autoclean
<maddog39> to do that
<Flannel> blanky: do you have any other http daemons on this computer?  (or did you at one point?)
<enderxim> I just tried upgrading to feisty, and when I checked my orphaned packages, I found a ton of them. Is this typical when upgrading? Would it be different had I installed from a cd? Or did I just upgrade using a poor method (editing sources.list and changing edgy to feisty)? It was running fine but I am kinda anal about keeping my system clean and orphan is something I depend on to do that.
<Flannel> enderxim: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<ifree> thanks though... i think i just lay here and wait + random spamming of my problem
<Centaur5> maddog39: Okay, that helps.  Thanks for the info!
<DWRZ> hello... i am trying to install banshee following this guide (http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Banshee_and_plugins) but when I get to "sudo apt-get build-dep banshee", I get the following error:
<DWRZ> Reading package lists... Done
<DWRZ> Building dependency tree
<DWRZ> Reading state information... Done
<DWRZ> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/xgl.compiz.info_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Flannel> enderxim: but yes, manually changing sources list is not recommended.
<enderxim> Flannel: Thank you, sorry. :-)
<blanky> Flannel: yes I did at one point, my friend accidentally compiled from source. I killedall httpd instances and transfered everything to the apache2 installed by apt, but now I Can't start it, like I said earlier
<maddog39> centaur: no problem
<DWRZ> Any ideas? :(
<enderxim> Flannel: Ah, thanks again.
<Flannel> blanky: So, you're sure that it's not running currently?
<blanky> nevermind Flannel I got it with sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<zorplex> gah, you think there would be some heads up on the 7800 GT compatability issue with the default nv driver >: /
<john___> Was there ever a Touchpad options built into Ubuntu?
<eeyore_> can somebody tell me if there is a way to set flac compression to -8 using sound juicer?
<thechris> I am a fan of consistency in my desktop.  Is there any gtk option to allow the gtk save dialogs to open in "advanced mode" by default?
<john___> I can swear I used it last time I tried Ubuntu
<anolis_> hello, i have a question about data manipulation
<anolis_> its slightly amusing actually
<montyp> anolis_, we'll be the judge of that
<Flannel> thechris: check gconf
<anolis_> i have calculated that in the game second life the maximum ammount of data that can be placed into a notecard is about 66kilobytes
<Flannel> anolis_: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place, not here.
<anolis_> the amount of notecards required to send a cd in this method would be around 10700
<thechris> Flannel: from what i can tell, gconf is like the windows registry -- gret if you know the exact name of what you want, no so good otherwise
<anolis_> no i havent told you my question
<Steve-O> Any ideas, Voytek?
<anolis_> how would i split an iso image into 10700 individual files?
<Flannel> thechris: well, not as convoluted.  Things are pretty good at being where you think they ought to be.
<ardchoille> thechris: I believe that depends on which widget was used when the devs wrote the app. I recenly found a pygtk app that had the old open/save dialog, but it used a .glade file. I opened that file in glade designer, switches the old widget for the new one, saved it and the app now uses the new open/save dialog.
<Wo|f> anolis_ Not sure what your question has to do with Ubuntu ... you might Google for ways to split up ISO files into mutli-part binary archives. RAR is one option
<thechris> Flannel: in the past i was unable to find such an option.  does one now exist?
<acu> Voytek: I just found that my primary HD is full (how the heck I manage that?)
<Flannel> thechris: I have no idea.
<mattyv> zorplex: the default nv driver does its best, but it's only guessing how to work, the devs don't have access to any of the hardware specs
<anolis_> ok, thanks
<eeyore_> does anybody know if there is a way to set flac compression to -8 in sound juicer because it uses -5 by default it seems?
<jrib> anolis_: man split
<thechris> archangelpetro: i don't particularly like the
<anolis_> alright awesome
<thechris> archangelpetro: i don't particularly like the new dialog, i would like it better if it was a single dialog that only opened in "advanced mode"
<montyp> anolis_, hmm i think mkisofs will only split into pre-defined sizes, and the program split probably won't work on an iso .. so ...
<ardchoille> thechris: I agree with you :)
<mattyv> eeyore_: try going to edit > prefs > format > edit profiles, choose the flac profile and edit it
<levander> Where is the IP address stored on my computer?
<montyp> levander, if you are directly connected to the net, do "ifconfig" in terminal
<eeyore_> mattyv: the setting don't make sense. there is no option to set command line for the flac encoder
<levander> montyp: I want to know what file it's stored in.
<thechris> ardchoille: that is comforting, but not particularly helpful.
<eeyore_> mattyv: there's just a bunch of gstreamer pipes of which i know nothing
<delrey> Why would dhclient wlan0 produce No DHCPOFFERS received even when iwconfig wlan0 shows that it is connected to the AP
<montyp> levander, it's not stored in a file, it is usually dynamically assigned to you when you connect to your ISP
<Sukarn> well, I'm off now, if anyone can help, please reply to the topic http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343239
<mattyv> eeyore_: I don't have flac installed and I've never changed profiles before, that's the only suggestion I have for now...although I'll have a peek at gconf
<Netham45> ifconfig
<Netham45> type that at a terminal
<levander> montyp: No, I'm on a LAN connected to the internet.  I have a private static IP address on this network.
<montyp> levander, well then /etc/network/interfaces
<levander> thanks
<eeyore_> mattyv: thanks
<eeyore_> mattyv: i'll figure it out eventually
<Netham45> am I the only one who finds it ironic that the right mouse button wore out first on my mouse?
<Madpilot> mattyv, Ubuntu has flac support by default. You don't have to install anything, at least for every media player I've ever used in Ubuntu
<montyp> when is the Fiestmeister official release date?
<jrib> montyp: 19th of april is scheduled
<montyp> jrib, ok thanks
<Netham45> oh?
<Netham45> I thought it was early april(3rd or 4th)
<mattyv> Madpilot: Ah so it does, just missed it in Sound Juicer
<Netham45> oh
<Netham45> :(
<eeyore_> the problem is that sound juicer doesn't use the flac encoder
<Madpilot> mattyv, yeah, SJ will rip to flac as one of it's two default options
<eeyore_> but gstreamer's something or other
<eeyore_> but it's not the max compression
<eeyore_> and it just bothers me
<eeyore_> =)
<Priest-of-Psi> anyone here use svn?
<eeyore_> Priest-of-Psi: i do a little bit
<Netham45> if I upgrade to feisty, is it possible to downgrade?
<jrib> Netham45: no
<jrib> not without a reinstall
<Netham45> oh
<eeyore_> Netham45: be patient for another 4 weeks or so
<Netham45> ok
<QsM`> Hey, can anyone please assist me on login into my server who is running ubuntu 6.0.6.1? Shamefully I've never used Linux before.
<Netham45> QsM' um, type your account and password. :)
<montyp> QsM`, oh, how shameful!
<Netham45> or
<Flannel> QsM`: hwo are you logging in? (and, it's just 6.06)
<Netham45> do you want to ssh into it?
<QsM`> I have all info (username, pass, ip) but I don't know how to log in or what software I need.
<Netham45> QsM' did you install SSH on the server?
<Pollywog> I have WPA working on my home wifi but what is the easiest way to change configs if I want to use my laptop at a library or other pllace?
<Netham45> Pollywog: wifi-radar
<Pollywog> Netham45: ty
<QsM`> No I haven't I don't know how to log into my server
<Pollywog> I think I have that installed
<Flannel> QsM`: are you sitting at the server?
<thugren> I am have a problem enable root account to access the gnome interface? How do I do it
<QsM`> No it is rented.
<Flannel> thugren: you don't.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<jrib> !root | thugren
<ubotu> thugren: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BeepAU> i bought a laptop which came with a nvidia mcp51 chipset which I can't get sound to work with anything linux. could someone guide me as to how to get sound working in ubuntu?
<Flannel> QsM`: well, what interface do they give you to login?  It's probably SSH, but you should find out for sure.
<admix> greetings all!
<admix> just installed ubuntu =)
<Netham45> thugren:  system > administration > login window ... > security
<Netham45> cool
<Netham45> like it/?
<QsM`> They just gave me the IP, username, and pass. Nothing else. I don't even have a control panel
<montyp> QsM`, if you are using windows get putty, if not use terminal
<Netham45> QsM' try getting putty
<admix> yeah, much more than i have before
<Netham45> then enter the IP
<Netham45> then select yes to the hash key
<Netham45> then enter your username/pass
<needhelp> i need some help in getting my phillips USB sound card to work; i can get systems sounds but no music plays, for example.
<admix> but' unable to launch my GPRS till installed gnome-ppp
<montyp> QsM`, what are you on now? Windows or Linux?
<QsM`> Alright I will google it thanks.
<QsM`> Winxp
<Netham45> yea
<Netham45> use putty
<montyp> QsM`, ok, get putty, put the information in, and make sure you select ssh
<Netham45> ssh is selected by default, btw.
<QsM`> Alright thanks alot guys.
<Pollywog> is there something like wifi radar but for Gnome?
<montyp> QsM`, because your login is most probably ssh ... unless they got tricky and put the sshd server listening on another port :)
<Netham45> wifi-radar is for gnome. :)
<QsM`> I'm hoping for ssh :)
<Pollywog> oh I wonder what it was I used today in KDE
<Pollywog> I think it was wifi radar
<Netham45> it might work in KDE too, havn't tried personally.
<BeepAU> i bought a laptop which came with a nvidia mcp51 chipset which I can't get sound to work with anything linux. could someone guide me as to how to get sound working in ubuntu?
<montyp> QsM`, yeah ... only a fool would use telnet anyway
<Pollywog> probably was then
<thugren> natham45.. Thanks!!!!!!!!!! That was what I need
<thugren> ;)
<Pollywog> I was a foo once
<Netham45> :)
<Pollywog> long ago
<Pollywog> well I might still be a foo but not because of telnet
<QsM`> Alright, thanks man. I'll go check out putty and I'll be back if any issues. thanks again.
<montyp> Pollywog, hmm maybe some other clear-text protocol then ;)
<Pollywog> ahhh IRC
<Netham45> wicd, try it, but it doesn't work well with encryption.
<kraypius> for some reason my mic isnt working in ubuntu. I have set all the volume control tracks to on.. Mic is selected for recording.. all volume slides are up
<montyp> Pollywog, that's the one!
<needhelp> #
<needhelp>     /msg nickserv register <ircdad>
<mattyv> kraypius: Try alsamixer from a terminal, check that the mike isn't muted in there
<Flannel> needhelp: You'll want to change that password
<QsM`> Guys I logged in successfully! Is there a VNC like program for ubuntu? where I can login remotely and view the servers desktop?
<montyp> QsM`, yeah, strangely called VNC
<Pollywog> which package contains alsaconf?
<Pollywog> in the Debian world it is alsa-utils
<Pollywog> but I don't know about Ubuntu
<Netham45> did you try apt-get install alsa-utils?
<QsM`> Ah, I thought it only worked on windows. Can you instruct me on how to install it?
<Hyper-cool> i'm having issues playing mp3's and some other "bad" file types. I looked on the ubuntu wiki and installed the suggested things using synaptic but i'm still getting "gstreamer could not find proper codec" does anyone know that's up? it's a freshly installed ubuntu edgy
<I_Eat_Plastic> How do I allow users to WRITE (can already read) files via FTP in their own directory?
<kraypius> mattyv, it seems as though its using the wrong mic
<Netham45> QsM' do you have root access?
<montyp> QsM`, well you have to know if there is a vnc server running on the remote machine
<BeepAU> i bought a laptop which came with a nvidia mcp51 chipset which I can't get sound to work with anything linux. could someone guide me as to how to get sound working in ubuntu?
<QsM`> Yes.
<Pollywog> Netham45: I asked someone to install it yesterday but after he did, there was no alsaconfig in it
<kraypius> mattyv, its using the one built into my monitor
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: you need to install gstreamer-plugins bad and ugly
<Pollywog> alsaconf
<I_Eat_Plastic> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: look for packages named like that in synaptic
<I_Eat_Plastic> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<I_Eat_Plastic> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<mattyv> kraypius: Ah, not sure how good mike support is in Ubuntu, although my built-in one works too
<Pollywog> bad and ugly?  I think that is what my mother called me
<I_Eat_Plastic> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<BeepAU> i bought a laptop which came with a nvidia mcp51 chipset which I can't get sound to work with anything linux. could someone guide me as to how to get sound working in ubuntu?
<Pollywog> BeepAU: have you Googled for it?
<Netham45> BeepAU: Noone knows, stop pasting the same thing over and over and over.
<Bohica032> can anyone spare some time?   I'm total green horn to ubuntu... just installed it 20 min ago.  Need help/advice.
<kraypius> hrm. when i plug in my mic it turns off the monitor mics but i cant hear my plugged in mic
<BeepAU> loads. i've beeen trying to fix it for like a week
<Pollywog> BeepAU: use Google Linux and you might find that card listed
<Pollywog> oic
<Netham45> Bohica032: about what?
<Bohica032> got so many questions
<Netham45> well
<Netham45> Im rather new to ubuntu
<kingcobra> how do i import a firefox profile from windows
<montyp> QsM`, type "gksudo xvncviewer" to get the viewer up on the client machine
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_ which one's are they exactly? i installed the ones that are just called "bad" and "ugly" but there are others called "bad-dbg" and "bad-doc" and the same for the "ugly" packages
<Netham45> about 2 weeks on the desktop, had the server for about 2 months.
<asc> Bohica032: This channel works better when you just ask.
<Bohica032> got the desktop 6 version, can I use it as a web server after installing Appchie, PHP and MySQL?
<Netham45> Bohica032: ask some questions. someone may know.
<Netham45> yes.
<kingcobra> asc im asking but not getting response
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: you don't need the -dbg and -doc. i'm not sure what's wrong
<Flannel> Bohica032: yep.  There's no difference between a desktop and server machine
<mattyv> kraypius: That's something I guess, try looking at the command "dmesg | tail" straight after you plug it in...don't paste the output here though
<kbrosnan> kingcobra: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Migrating_settings_to_a_new_profile
<Netham45> Flannel: not true, Desktop has a GUI
<kingcobra> asc its ok :)
<asc> kingcobra: Righto.
<montyp> Netham45, exactly what makes Windows not a server :)
<jessid> hi!
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: which format does not play? is it mp3?
<jimd3299> hi there, I'm having a problem with my laptop and speedstep.  My laptop is only running at 700mhz, accourding to 'lshw' and the it is a 1ghz PIII.
<Pollywog> BeepAU: I read that your card is not yet known by ALSA drivers
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: there are a few more that you can install. they are ffmpeg fluendo-mp3
<jessid> i have a question: do you know some wysiwyg app to design web sites? Thanks!
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_ : yeah it's not playing mp3's. I installed ffmpeg
<blanky> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Netham45> montyp, what?
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: try fluendo then
<kbrosnan> jessid: nvu
<lotusleaf> !nvu > jessid
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_: it also won't stream mms
<kraypius> mattyv, http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<Flannel> Netham45: but you can remove it.  There's absolutely no difference in the systems, except the default grouping of packages installed.
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: what's mms?
<QsM`> hmm, it says -bash: gksudo: command not found
<slavik> has there been any progress with bcm43xx???
<mattyv> kraypius: Hmm, open the gnome volume control, edit preferences, tick the other mic options, there's a mic select that might work
<mattyv> kraypius: looking now
<Netham45> Flannel: yup.
<jessid> kbrosnan thanks!
<montyp> Netham45, Windows servers have a GUI, hence, by your logic, they aren't servers
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_:streaming audio protocol... used by internet radio often
<Netham45> no
<kingcobra> kbrosnan, thanx very much
<Netham45> by my logic Windows is different than DOS
<montyp> Netham45, relax
<slavik> Netham45: Windows NT line and Windows 9x are very different :)
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: i don't know about that, sorry. did fluendo-mp3 work?
<Pollywog> BeepAU: try this driver: snd-hda-intel
<I_Eat_Plastic> How do I allow users to WRITE (can already read) files via FTP in their own directory?!! +++
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: it does say that that's the actual mp3 decoder in the description of the package
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, trying it.. just a sec:)
<Flannel> I_Eat_Plastic: make sure they have permission
<tonyyarusso> I_Eat_Plastic: Make the ftp non-anonymous
<slavik> I_Eat_Plastic: chmod o+w /home/user/
<kraypius> everything seems to be in order here
<slavik> I_Eat_Plastic: sudo chmod o+w /home/user/
<slavik> not sure if o is owner ...
<BeepAU> pollywog - i've tried that out, but had no success. could i get the windows one and install with ndiswrapper?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Thanks everyone. :D
<slavik> I_Eat_Plastic: sudo chmod 0644 /home/user/ is safer
<mattyv> kraypius: Whoops, you need to give me the full address of your pastebin
<Pollywog> ndiswrapper for sound cards?
<Pollywog> I thought it was for wifi
<kraypius> http://pastebin.ca/399704
<Netham45> ndiswrapper IS for wifi
<kiah> Hi!
<slavik> Pollywog: ndiswrapper si for entwork, but the idea can be applied to other drivers
<Pollywog> slavik: oic
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, Oh now it's changed error messages. it used to say that gstreamer didn't have the right codec for mp3, but now it says "Problem occurred without error being set. This is a bug in Rhythmbox or gstreamer"
<Netham45> ndis is the windows network controller
<kiah> hi
<kiah> help me!
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: there you go=) it's a bug
<Flannel> !ask | kiah
<ubotu> kiah: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kiah> ubuntu doesn't work!
<BeepAU> slavik - is there a way i can apply the same idea?
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: does that happen with all mp3s?
<bayzider1> Yeah one of my downloads just randomly stoped when i touched absoulutly nothing!!!
<Netham45> kiah: be way more descriptive.
<Flannel> !doesntwork | kiah
<ubotu> kiah: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pollywog> kiah that is a broad statement
<bayzider1> How do i get it to start back up again
<slavik> BeepAU: a Windows API on top of Linux for drivers?
<Pollywog> ubotu is funny sometimes
<kiah> I go to Start > Run > uname -a
<montyp> kiah, get your money back
<kiah> and it doesn't work!
<Netham45> um
<slavik> It would be nice if Wine was extended to provide API for drivers ... could be interesting to run drivers through Wine
<montyp> ah, a bad troll
<bayzider1> firefox downloads that is
<Flannel> kiah: You're on windows.  Please stop trolling.
<Netham45> because there is no start > run.
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, nope.. i just realized that it was an .m4a file to start with.
<kiah> :( damn. I suck at trolling
<Bohica032> trying to get web sserver runnig on the desktop version
<kiah> I've been practising.
<Netham45> yes you do
<kiah> but I still suck
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, mp3's are playing now thx
<Pollywog> Bill Gates kid
<slavik> Bohica032: install the apache2 package
<Flannel> !lamp | Bohica032, link has instructions
<ubotu> Bohica032, link has instructions: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: i have a bunch of those and they play for me. what it probably is is that it is encrypted
<Netham45> now get out of here before I trace you and come and kill you.
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: in that case there'd be nothing you can do
<kiah> lol I'm not a windows user I'm a gentoo user who thinks trolling is funny
<kiah> :D
<BeepAU> slavik - converting windows drivers for use in linux. i have a cd which should have the windows drivers, but not with me.
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: if it was bought off itunes for example
<mattyv> kraypius: Ok, doens't look like there's anything about the mic in dmesg. To be honest it might not be detected/supported. But I don't know much about them. I have an old mic I tried at it did the same as yours, turned of internal but didn't work
<art_> is everyone here using xchat?
<kiah> anyway, bye guyys. Going to go learn how to troll on another channel now.
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, well i certainly didn't pay for it
<Flannel> art_: no
<Hyper-cool> lol
<slavik> BeepAU: ahh, can't really do it AFAIK
<montyp> kiah, ah gentoo .. the wannabe freebsd-ers
<slavik> ooh, I set up a LAMP server from scratch in a presentation in 2 hours :D
<kbrosnan> bayzider1: you can reaname the .part file to the exact file name and then use wget to continue the file download
<Pollywog> art: I am using kvirc presently
<I_Eat_Plastic> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<Netham45> art_, no
<kraypius> kthx
<Pollywog> I have used xchat
<Netham45> Im using Opera
<Hyper-cool> i had gentoo
<kiah> lol ahh... ubuntu.. the "I can't install debian"ers.
<montyp> art_, no, irssi
<bayzider1> kiah if you want to troll why did you say you are a troll exactly? If people can't just pick up on it you shouldn't be trying it.
<slavik> kiah: more like we want a working stable "UP TO DATE" system :P
<Netham45> can someone kick kiah? it's really bad at trolling.
<Pollywog> kiah: or don't like Debian or ....
<kiah> oh.
<kiah> fair enough.
<kiah> but gentoo is different to freebsd too
<kiah> I use freebsd as well.
<Netham45> wow, your bad at trolling.
<bayzider1> I use lfs
<montyp> kiah, right ... so even though I use AIX and Solaris at work, and FreeBSD on my home servers, I'm still a newbie because i also use ubuntu?
<Bohica032> when I install LAMP on desktop, will I still have the GUI interface?
<kiah> I said I was a troll because you guys caught me
<mattyv> eeyore_: I had a look in gconf about your flac issue, couldn't find anything that wasn't already changeable in sound juicer. Might need to look for an alternative app
<Madpilot> kiah, begone. Or you'll be assisted in leaving.
<Madpilot> Bohica032, yes
<montyp> kiah, or maybe, i think that by compiling, but never using CFLAGS, will make me an uber-*nixer?
<Flannel> Bohica032: yep.  You'll have the GUI stuff (normal desktop) with the server stuff running as well
<bayzider1> So you continue to mess with people not say "you are right im sorry i will try and be nice now"
<kiah> montyp: no you aren't. but many are :). Alright, I shall begone.
<eeyore_> mattyv: yeah i think i figured it out. i found a way to set the compression, it made the file smaller but not as small as using the flac encoder separately. i guess gstreamer has an old encoder
<Hyper-cool> i would like to point out that everyone is wasting a lot of energy yelling at the "terrible" troll
<bayzider1> kbrosan: How do you wget a file?
<eeyore_> mattyv: thanks for your effort
<TooR4u> how to create a web browser .....;In .net it is possible to create a web browser.How to do it in linux?
<slavik> bayzider1: wget http://www.server.com/file.zip
<blanky> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<slavik> bayzider1: or soem such
<TooR4u> By using which porgramming language?
<montyp> TooR4u, lol sure is ... i'm writing one atm
<detectiveinspekt> How do I put lines about characters in openoffice, kind of like underlining but overlining?
<eeyore_> TooR4u: actually the whole of firefox's rendering engine is already in .net=)
<montyp> TooR4u, i'm doing it in C++
<bayzider1> Thanks
<mattyv> eeyore_: No worries, nothing better to do right now ;)
<eeyore_> TooR4u: you could probably do it with 10 line sof code
<bayzider1> it died at 82 percent
<bayzider1> my hear stoped
<Hyper-cool> is there a better choice than rhythmbox for mp3 library management? i do need ipod integration one way or another
<montyp> TooR4u, you could get all limp wristed though and do it in mono and C#
<montyp> but you could never live with yourself
<boune> amarok
<zues_62> does anyone know of a program i can use to magnify the screen as i am a bit hard of seeing
<kbrosnan> bayzider1: you also need the continue flag -C I think
<Netham45> wow
<Netham45> I love Ubuntu
<eeyore_> hear hear
<TooR4u> eeyore_, kool .....
<zues_62> ubuntu is good
<montyp> zues_62, there are accesibility options for ubuntu .. i'm unfamiliar with them, but others won't be
<zues_62> windows is hell on earth LOL
<TooR4u> montyp, i hate .Net
<Netham45> Windows usually filled up my RAM and went to swap on boot, havn't even gotten past 300mb usage in Ubuntu
<zues_62> oh ok i have had a look at them but cant figure them out lol
<eeyore_> TooR4u: if you're really interested look for the package libmono-gecko or something and look up some docs
<TooR4u> okk
<montyp> TooR4u, lol, well i use what the boss tells me, but i have mixed feelings about it
<kbrosnan> bayzider1: I was slightly wrong, it is lowercase 'c' wget -c http://example.com/file.exe
<zues_62> wat is that berry package
<zues_62> Iberry or something
<thugren> Hey how do you start in the termail mode?
<eeyore_> TooR4u: libgecko-cil
<mister_roboto> zues_62: kmag is a kde screen magnifiier
<Hyper-cool> is there a better choice than rhythmbox for mp3 library management? i do need ipod integration one way or another. Also is there a way to make GAIM not so huge and screen destroying? perhaps another client?
<thugren> when your booting?
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: amarok is much better but runs in kde
<pegasus> you can amarok in gnome as well
<zues_62> i cant use that in gnome tho
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: so you would need kdelibs installed and it doesn't really work correctly under gnome sometime
<TooR4u> eeyore_,  i have to install libgecko-cil&libmono-gecko?
<mister_roboto> zues_62: gnome-mag
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: I am trying out banshee for a while
<zues_62> what is the name of that program u can do all sorts of cool stuff with ur desktop
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: and it works ok
<boune> amarok  needs kde packages but will work in any window manager
<eeyore_> TooR4u: sorry libmono-gecko was wrong and i corrected myself with the latter
<pegasus> the program is callled beryl
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, does it do ipod integration?
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: yes
<zues_62> whts the link
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, and how big is your library?
<TooR4u> okkk
<boune> zues do you mean gdesklets?
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: about 1500 songs
<zues_62> what that
<montyp> thugren, you could stop gdm loading on boot
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: banshee is not good with big libraries. amarok is! very much so
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: you can even hook it up to use mysql and get it lightning fast with not much more effort
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, why aren't you using it then?
<enderxim> what seems to be the prefered gnome mp3 player?
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: because it isn't gnome and that means installing an extra 100 mbs of useless stuff. i'm pressed for disk space
<zues_62> whats the link for the berry program
<Factory> I like exaile
<bayzider1> Wow that aucctualy worked.
<boune> amarok or xmms are the most popular audio players
<bayzider1> I love amarok
<Madpilot> enderxim, take your pick. There are about as many 'favourite players' as there are people who play music on Gnome.
<TooR4u> eeyore_, yesterday microsoft came to our college & he take 16 students in our college as 'Microsoft student partners'.At that time he gave 2 hour lecture on .net & microsoft products
<Madpilot> I like muine, myself
<Netham45> my favorite player is Winamp
<Hyper-cool> hey we had microsoft come too
<zues_62> does anyone know the Berry link
<Hyper-cool> it was boring as hell
<bayzider1> I recomend amarok, coming from some one with a full video ipod with no videos. =D
<eeyore_> haha
<enderxim> Madpilot: I hear that. ;-) Was looking for something with the simplicity of xmms but with a few more functions.
<montyp> thugren, if you want to do that you could do "update-rc.d gdm remove"
<Netham45> except it glitches alot on song change
<kbrosnan> bayzider1: wget is an amazing tool for downloading files
<bayzider1> truly.
<kraypius> i am using amarok for my music player
<eeyore_> TooR4u: well what they were talking about is not linux friendly.
<Factory> Question: It shows removable drives on my desktop. Is there a way to disable this deature?
<bayzider1> I need to read the man wget
<eeyore_> TooR4u: they were talking about .NET which is different from what runs here on linux which is called mono
<eeyore_> TooR4u: they are two different implementations of the same standard language C#. .NET runs only on windows while mono runs on everything
<Netham45> sudo iwlist scan
<Netham45> oops
<Netham45> wrong window
<TooR4u> eeyore_, Yah ...
<thugren> montyp, I am trying to get the  Nvidia driver installed.
<thugren> :(
<Factory> !envy
<montyp> thugren, you won't need to disable gdm then
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<bayzider1> The hell
<kraypius> mono is what you get from kissing dirty girls
<montyp> thugren, have you installed nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<thugren> montyp K.., I have those installed So How do I get them working?
<montyp> thugren, you may also need to install the linux-restricted-modules
<montyp> thugren, i am guessing this is the problem ... did they restricted modules get installed as well?
<montyp> s/they/the
<Hyper-cool> is anyone using enlightenment?
<enderxim> Is envy recommended? It performs well?
<peepsalot> does anyone know how to allow a popups just once in firefox?
<buddha> shift?
<thugren> montyp k know what? :)
<montyp> thugren, what?
<TooR4u> eeyore_, can u gimme the URL for that?
<TooR4u> eeyore_, i need some basic tutorial
<eeyore_> TooR4u: hmm don't think i can help you out there
<kbrosnan> peepsalot: there is no default way to do what you want, I suspect there is an extension at https://addons.mozilla.org that does that. irc://irc.mozilla.org/addons or #firefox might be helpful in finding the exact extension
<eeyore_> TooR4u: i haven't used gecko at all
<montyp> TooR4u, haha, wow if you can't find mono, you probably shouldn't be using it ;)
<eeyore_> TooR4u: what do you need it for anyway?
<thugren> montyp Okay.. I have those all installed..  I have the nvidia-glx. Because i have a 6800 PCI-e card
<montyp> oh, haha i thought he wanted to know where to get mono
<eeyore_> TooR4u: there's enough browsers out there that work. don't start another one=)
<TooR4u> eeyore_, :p
<TooR4u> i am not working with mono
<TooR4u> But i know about it
<montyp> thugren, did you upgrade recently or anything? When you upgrade the kernel, you have to get the new restricted modules
<eeyore_> TooR4u: what do you want to do exactly?
<EADG>  /connect irc.torrent-damage.net
<Hyper-cool> it's possible to have more than one window manger installed and to switch back and forth right/
<montyp> thugren, so get install the new restricted modules, then install nvidia-glx again
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: yup. i've done it with beryl and gdm
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: oh you mean enlightenment and another?
<Hyper-cool> eeyore_, are there any walkthrough pages on that? i'd like to get enlightenment
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: yeah that's also possible
<kaled> hi
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: yeah there was a pretty good step-by-step guide i saw on installing E17 on ubuntu
<kaled> how to access root login?
<kraypius> im lookin in my package manager and I see this 3ddesktop, is it any good?
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: google it. should come up
<montyp> kaled, short answer - you don't. You use "sudo"
<kingcobra> where does this mean
<kingcobra> On Linux, the path is usually ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/
<TooR4u> eeyore_, i want to create a browser ....;I know c,c++,.net only
<eeyore_> Hyper-cool: found this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<kraypius> anyone use 3ddesktop?
<TooR4u> oops eeyore_ soory i know c,c++,python only
<montyp> kaled, hmm that's good .. i thought you would ask for the long answer :)
<TooR4u> kraypius, yah i am using
<eeyore_> TooR4u: creating a web browser is an unimaginable ton of work
<eeyore_>  an actual html+javascript+css interpreter
<eeyore_>  what that package allows you though is make a mock up browser
<eeyore_>  you would still be using firefox
<eeyore_>  but it would be up to you how you shape the gui of the program
<eeyore_>  and there's actually a package of gecko for c++ too
<kaled> im sorry
<eeyore_>  possibly even python<
<lotusleaf> kraypius, lots of people use Compiz and Beryl
<kbrosnan> kingcobra: your home folder, generaly folders starting with . are hidden. you can view the hidden folders by right clicking an empty area of the file browser and choose view hidden files
<mattyv> TooR4u: any reason in particular why you want to make your own, rather than perhaps contributing to one of the already open source ones
<montyp> TooR4u, you can create a browser in c++ ... in fact, there are tutorials all over the net
<kraypius> lotusleaf, Which one seems more usefull to you?
<thugren> montyp Okay.. so how do Install it?
<kraypius> out of the three
<thugren> montyp Okay.. Or does it add it when you select it?
<lotusleaf> kraypius, both have their uses
<montyp> thugren, um, "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules"
<lotusleaf> kraypius, there's also Project Looking Glass
<kingcobra> kbrosnan, it does not work i cant view them
<TooR4u> okk
<thugren> k
<mattyv> I might be completely out of the loop but, Compiz for better stability, Beryl for more features...generally
<lotusleaf> !plg > kraypius
<enderxim> mattyv: that sounds about right.
<montyp> mattyv, and Fluxbox FTW!
<montyp> ;)
<kbrosnan> kingcobra: have you ever launched firefox in linux?
<con-man> !
<kingcobra> im in it at the moment
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lololol
<mattyv> montyp: 'cmon, metacity is way cooler :P
<kbrosnan> kingcobra: are you using ubuntu or one of the vairants like kubuntu?
<blanky> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kingcobra> ubuntu
<kraypius> ahh, mozilla has taken over as the default browser. how do I change it back?
<montyp> mattyv, a fluxbox user would call it bloated ;)
<con-man> mattyv: beryl ftw imo
<mattyv> lol
<montyp> beryl ain't winning nothin' at the moment ... soon though, perhaps
<mattyv> con-man: I personally can't form an opinion, savage S3 integrated laptop graphics, w00t
<zues_62> who can tell me what the link is for the berry project
<con-man> beryl=win
<con-man> I love it
<zues_62> THE LINK
<kbrosnan> kingcobra: on the top of the screen there is an item called places click on that and select home
<montyp> mattyv, hmm, probably can't play Supreme Commander on that card ;P
<jrib> zues_62: http://www.google.com/search?q=beryl
<kingcobra> kbrosnan, im there
<mattyv> asciijump!!!
<montyp> wow, the spoonfeeding is getting even better ... now instead of referring to google, people supply the search URL!
<|Jason8|> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kbrosnan> kingcobra: in your home folder choose view -> show hidden files, apparently it was removed from the context menu
<zues_62> now how easy is this thing to install
<zues_62> how easy is berry to install
<con-man> zues_62: depends on your system
<con-man> zues_62: #beryl
<kingcobra> kbrosnan, thanx very much
<zues_62> chears
<zues_62> is it #berry?
<con-man> no
<con-man> #beryl
<montyp> zues_62, also depends on the user ... if you don't have the motivation to find the link yourself, you may not have the motivation to fight through install/running problems
<kalin> #ubuntu-effects
<con-man> thats the channel name
<zues_62> ty
<kalin> does anyone know how i can modify gnome session startup from a shell?
<zues_62> excuse me
<kbrosnan> kingcobra: the other thing to note is that the files must be replaced when firefox is not running
<montyp> kalin, what do you want to modify?
<zues_62> motervation i hav that ok
<kalin> i'd like to remove a program i added to the session startup
<zues_62> i just wanted a wee bit of help this is the help server after all lol
<kalin> in this case, beryl-manager, which seems to be freezing my system after a 15sec or so
<kingcobra> yes thank you kbrosnan
<montyp> kalin, gconf, if it's a gnome session thing
<mEck0> If I install an application (.deb file), can I remove it by using "sudo apt-get remove appname" then if I want? or just manually when installing from .deb files?
<kalin> thanks!
<Megaqwerty> Hi, can someone help me install a driver patch?
<Netham45> mabye
<Netham45> what's in it for us?
<Netham45> :)
<Megaqwerty> the satisfaction of knowing you fixed something :)
<mobiGeek> Flannel: upgrading to Edgy has been successful....and Apache2/PHP5 are running once again!
<kingcobra> how do i create a link to folder
<montyp> kalin, or look under System->Preferences->Sessions and look under the startup tab
<mobiGeek> ubotu: Flannel++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flannel++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> Netham45: can you help?
<kalin> yeah, i've already added beryl-manager to the session startup, and it causes a hang, so i need to remove it without loading desktop environment :)
<anolis> Hi, i am  having a problem with my sound can anyone be of assistance to me?
<Megaqwerty> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anolis> well, i can hear sound, but its as if the sound control thingy doesnt control anything
<montyp> anolis, try the PCM or Headphone slider
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to create a link to folder
<anolis> i have selected each device in the sound control
<slavik> kingcobra: man ln :)
<anolis> and messed with pcm
<anolis> and normal output
<Megaqwerty> can anyone here help me install a driver patch?
<anolis> i have also tried with alsamixer
<kingcobra> slavik how with gui
<bonii> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<anolis> and the -c option
<slavik> kingcobra: beats me :P
<bonii> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kingcobra> slavik ok thanx
<r4nge> which is the file that lists all the ports and their uses?
<jrib> r4nge: /etc/services
<montyp> r4nge, /etc/services
<montyp> booya
<r4nge> :)
<ananse> is there an equalizer plug in for rhythmbox?
<r4nge> i try to write everything down as i learn it but that one slipped me
<slavik> r4nge: write this down: /boot is actually the MBR :)
<arrenlex> slavik: ...what?
<montyp> r4nge, good move .. I still have notebooks from over 15 years ago when i was learning *nix that i use :)
<tonyyarusso> slavik: well, that's not really true.
<Megaqwerty> So...can anyone here help me install a driver patch?
<slavik> and " the name of the root directory is a null scring"
<arrenlex> slavik: /boot is a folder just like any other folder. Grub just happens to read its configuration out of it.
<slavik> tonyyarusso: isn't it? it's the first track :P
<r4nge> montyp: yeah too much going on to think i can remember evrything without writing stuff down
<slavik> arrenlex: how can grub read something that isn't mounted?
<tonyyarusso> slavik: The MBR just says where /boot is, and how to look at it, but /boot isn't the MBR itself.
<dougie> where can you search for packages on apt-get
<arrenlex> dougie: apt-cache search <keywords>
<kingcobra> hard link not allowed for directory
<dougie> ok thanks
<slavik> tonyyarusso: so, where is /boot located? my emphasis is that it is not exactly part of the / filesystem
<slavik> kingcobra: ln -s :)
<tonyyarusso> slavik: it is too part of / - how would it not be?
<arrenlex> slavik: Sure it is...
<bikini> how do i change the size of my icons on the desktop? they're enormous.
<kingcobra> slavik, thanx
<montyp> dougie, although, i can look nicer with "aptitude search <keywords>" :)
<tonyyarusso> slavik: Mine's on a separate partition, but it doesn't need to be at all
<dougie> why does it look better?
<slavik> montyp: why aptitude, why not apt-cache search?
<arrenlex> dougie: what montyp suggests searches only for packages whose names match keyword. My command searches for packages whose descriptions match keyword.
<montyp> sladen, as i said, looks nicer .. and arrenlex is correct
<slavik> tonyyarusso: how can grub read the config file if there is no file system mounted?
<slavik> tonyyarusso: are you saying that grub reads the hdd directly?
<arrenlex> dougie: Oh... I think they're referring to the fact that aptitude search formats its results into columns. But you get less results.
<slavik> block by block?
<tonyyarusso> slavik: yes
<dumezil_> how do i update the font database after manually adding some fonts?
<tonyyarusso> slavik: No, it figures out the filesystem I think, but it operates by hardware location, not mount point
<jrib> dumezil_: fc-cache
<dumezil_> thx
<tonyyarusso> slavik: (hence not being able to put /boot on certain types of filesystems - grub only understands some)
<bhavi> my open gpg keys have been confirmed.. How to decrypt?
<jrib> !gpg | bhavi
<ubotu> bhavi: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<tonyyarusso> bhavi: Seahorse makes it uber easy, btw.
<__Krush> Hi Guys, can anyone give me some cues to getting DVB sorted on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> bhavi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts, class #8
<slavik> tonyyarusso: but why not just put grub and all of its stuff in the first track of an hdd, since the first track is unused (besides the first block) anyway ...
<PingFloyd> that's where the stage1_5 files come in iirc
<slavik> should be enough space for grub there
<tonyyarusso> slavik: It depends.  (and is being discussed by the powers that be)
<arrenlex> slavik: The kernels also live in /boot.
<slavik> arrenlex: not all kernels ...
<PingFloyd> slavik: why change it?  It works great now
<slavik> PingFloyd: waste less space? :P
<slavik> PingFloyd: this is one of the things that I think would be better by changing them, although it is not always the case ...
<__Krush> DVB??
<PingFloyd> slavik: if grub is a space issue, there's a bigger issue :P
<slavik> also, why does grub need the chainloader +1 for windows? doesn't grub just exec the kernel/loader?
<slavik> PingFloyd: good point
<tonyyarusso> slavik: b/c windows boot is weird?
<PingFloyd> slavik: I think the chainloader just passes onto the VBR
<mEck0> have you guys seen the facelift of ubuntu.com? I really like the new design of the site
<slavik> tonyyarusso: besides the obvious things ...
<slavik> so, it relocates the windows boot loader?
<robby> anybody know how to connect to a wireless connection protected by wap?
<slavik> wait, it does ...
<PingFloyd> slavik: not really
<slavik> doesn't it?
<robby> i would like a person on person walkthrough
<Netham45> robby: do you mean WEP or WPA?
<Madpilot> mEck0, yeah, some nice function changes too - the whole download setup has been redone
<robby> wpa
<robby> sry
<slavik> hmm, on my system grub and win are on diff physical hdds ...
<PingFloyd> slavik: with windows part of it's bootloader is in the VBR and MBR is a system that say used only windows, but in the case of grub, just the code in the VBR is ran
<mEck0> Madpilot, aha, thats nice
<PingFloyd> slavik: grub handles the MBR aspect
<tritoch> !wpa | robby
<ubotu> robby: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amar> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kraypius> Gah! all the 3d desktop environments look so fun and I know i can only have one
<slavik> PingFloyd: when pressing F8 during windows boot, the menu given, is that the loader from vbr or mbr?
<amar> !mounting windows partition
<robby> those dont really help me to much i dont understand much about how to do that stuff
<robby> so i need some person on person
<PingFloyd> slavik: not sure off hand
<montyp> slavik, if all else fails, you can check out the GAG bootloader
<nol13> hi, anyone have any experience burning .mp4 files in linux?
<slavik> montyp: I don't like the name of that ...
<amar> !mount windows partition
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<nol13> sorry, i mean .m4a
<PingFloyd> slavik: this explains it better http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntldr
<montyp> slavik, yeah, grub sounds much better
<montyp> slavik, but anyway, it's solved a lot of people's problems
<bikini> anyone know how to change the size of desktop icons?
<art2k2> yeah those icons are humongous!
<slavik> bikini: right click and select change size or whatever option it is
<mattyv> Stretch
<slavik> yeah, that
<slavik> mattyv: ty
<slavik> shouldn't 'smart' boot loaders just be in the BIOS? make things easier ...
<bikini> slavik: i'd have to do that with every single one of them though.
<slavik> just stick grub into BIOS and you're done :D
<slavik> bikini: otherwise, learn a bit of scripting and how to use imagemagick :)
<slavik> that will allow you to resize all pictures in a dir to whatever size you want :)
<nol13> cana i burn .m4a files?
<art2k2> is there a console irc program?
<arrenlex> !irssi | art2k2
<Alma_Negro> Hello.
<ubotu> art2k2: irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<nol13> art2k2: yes
<art2k2> thank you
<Netham45> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<amar> can anyone help me to mount windows partition
<Netham45> ooh!
<Netham45> clients!
<slavik> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<art2k2> how about changing the resolution and font of the console?
<crdlb> art2k2, you need to enable the framebuffer
<crdlb> !framebuffer
<bulmer> got a working freenx installation ? can you give some pointers on how this thing is done right? confusing as heck to get it working not really understanding which key and user do which
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<montyp> amar, what sort of partition? NTFS or FAT?
<amar> both FAT n NTFS......
<Alma_Negro> art2k2: in grub add vga=7xx
<jarrad> Does anyone know where I can change the keybinding that is set to restart x and others
<amar> montyp:i'm experiencing some weird problem
<montyp> amar, for the NTFS install ntfs-config
<aedes> has anyone gotten lvm working?
<montyp> amar, which will give you ntfs-3g, as suggested
<art2k2> thank you crdlb and Alma_Negro
<art2k2> thank you arrenlex
<amar> montyp: i used the commands given in official ubuntu guide to mount FAT partition........ but same drive will be mounted repeatedly
<arrenlex> yw
<nol13> how do i hack into peoples computers?
<amar> montyp: i mean all drives contain the same folders...... even though i mount different drives
<montyp> amar, are you mounting these different drives on different mount points?
<amar> no....... i'm using /media/windows to all the drives
<slavik> http://www.bash.org/?737693
<amar> montyp:no....... i'm using /media/windows to all the drives
<montyp> amar, you have to mount each partition on a different mount point
<bonii> I am facing a key problem with Dapper. I have got an English US keyboard layout set and all keys work fine but the problem is whenever I press the caps lock although caps lock works but it gives me an error message saying Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/host-Devil's--Temple/0/numlock_on": `'' is an invalid character in key/directory names...... cAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT?
<robby> anybody know how to connect to wpa wireless network?
<amar> montyp, but in dat documentation they have mounted all the drives in same point
<nol13> any of you guys seen the phish brooklyn dvd?
<montyp> amar, well, if that is actually what the doc says, it is wrong. You would just keep mounting over the previous mount
<kalin> does anyone know a good standardish resource for keyboard shortcuts for gnome?
<amar> montyp, thank u very much, i will try with different mounting points
<bonii> I am facing a key problem with Dapper. I have got an English US keyboard layout set and all keys work fine but the problem is whenever I press the caps lock although caps lock works but it gives me an error message saying Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/host-Devil's--Temple/0/numlock_on": `'' is an invalid character in key/directory names...... cAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT?
<montyp> amar, so make mount points for each of the partitions (use "sudo fdisk -l" if you need to see them), then mount them ("sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows" for example)
<nol13> kalin: try: F1 - F12, and cntrl
<montyp> amar, cool, you may have better luck :)
<robby> anybody know how to connect to wpa wireless network?
<nol13> robby: yes
<amar> montyp, so to mount another drive shld i use mounting point as /mnt/windows2
<robby> nol13 would you mind walking me through it please?
<bikini> where is the xorg.conf file?
<bonii> I am facing a key problem with Dapper. I have got an English US keyboard layout set and all keys work fine but the problem is whenever I press the caps lock although caps lock works but it gives me an error message saying Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/host-Devil's--Temple/0/numlock_on": `'' is an invalid character in key/directory names...... cAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT?
<montyp> amar, yeah
<arrenlex> !repeat | bonii
<ubotu> bonii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amar> montyp, thanx :-)
<nol13> robby: what kind of card do you have
<montyp> amar, and remember if you want to read/write to NTFS partitions to do "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config" , then when it's installed "gksu ntfs-config"
<robby> nol13 idk
<art2k2>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r4nge> does cron.hourly send a report back to root?  run-parts --report?  and would that mean an email to root
<bonii> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<montyp> it's true. I only help people with bad attitudes
<nol13> robby: what does the "lspci" command give you under "network controller"
<sid> The step 5(migration) just does nothing on the latest Feisty build while installing. How can I skip it?
<sid> I can do steps 1 through 4 fine, step 5(migration) just has the time come on forever, and I can't click Forward... it's faded out)
<CoRnJuLiOx> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/teh_sAbEr/CIMG2030.jpg, http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/teh_sAbEr/CIMG2029.jpg <-- could someone take a look at those? i just burned the ubuntu 6.10 release onto a CD, and whenever i try to 'start or install ubuntu' it ends up like that
<sid> the hour glass thingy
<CoRnJuLiOx> this is the second CD thats done this to me
<CoRnJuLiOx> i burned this one at the slowest setting possible
<robby> nol13  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<mattyv> Anybody know if it's possible to remove something (file/folder) from your Tracker database once it's already been "tracked"?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i ran md5sum on the ISO and it seems fine
<sid> ubiquity --desktop %k gtkui --no-migration-assistant
<sid> that works, nevermind
<Coffeegrindah> I'm trying to mount a squashfs but keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10851/
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: Do you know how to change boot options? Like nolapic etc
<CoRnJuLiOx> nope
<CoRnJuLiOx> mattyv: ^
<mEck0> is there a mindmapping app for gnome?
<bonii> I am facing a key problem with Dapper. I have got an English US keyboard layout set and all keys work fine but the problem is whenever I press the caps lock although caps lock works but it gives me an error message saying Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/host-Devil's--Temple/0/numlock_on": `'' is an invalid character in key/directory names...... cAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT?
<nol13> robby: try this maybe, http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html   goodluck, hold on though
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: Alright, you know when you get the livecd screen where it says, install ubuntu, start in safe graphics mode etc?
<CoRnJuLiOx> yeah
<CoRnJuLiOx> safe gfx mode doesn't work either, btw
<nol13> how do i burn .m4a files?
<Angelus> hi there, was wondering, I need to download a file to use with Ubuntu to use my work's system
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: That's ok, at that screen press F6, this gives you a line of options down the bottom, ending with quiet splash...correct?
<Jabberman> Can anyone tell me how do install WinXp over the WindowsXPPRO.vmx?
<Angelus> it's called MetaFrame Presentation Server Client for Linux x86, I was wondering do I download the x86 version or the ARM version?
<nol13> Angelus: msybe
<kraypius> is it true that only certain programs will work with project looking glass? should I not install it? i was reading that it is much more innovative than beryl and others but I dont want it if I cant use my apps
<CoRnJuLiOx> dunno, i'd need to restart this computer to see it. (don't have another PC i can use).
<Jabberman> Vmware anyone?
<Angelus> it's a secure citrix thing, I don't understand!
<nol13> Angelus: first you need to figure out who YOU are, x86, or ARM. The answer lies within.
<Angelus> what's the difference?
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: ALright, when you get there, after "ro" but before quiet, add the code acpi=off, then boot
<Jabberman> Anyone help/
<Jabberman> ?
<nol13> Angelus: what is the same?
<CoRnJuLiOx> mattyv: isn't acpi that power management thing? why would it cause a kernel panic?
<Angelus> that's not very helpful nol13!
<Angelus> I'm new to this stuff and I like using it!
<Angelus> but like I said I'm NEW
<Bohica032> how do i add a new HDD?
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: The last thing before your panic seems to be acpi related, I know for a fact that sometimes the acpi impementation is broken, i need that option for mine to boot. Your fans and stuff still work
<nol13> Angelus: but what is it not helpfull with? ya know?
<CoRnJuLiOx> hmm. alright, i'll try it out right now and get back to you.
<matrix> how change the icon on the menu the gnome?
<nol13> Angelus: i am sorry, i do know the path to your quest
<Angelus> ok, let me ask again. What is the difference between 86 and ARM?
<mirra> anyone have any idea as to why, after allowing ALL udp traffic through iptables, that pinging domain names, or any domain resolves, will not work
<mirra> ??
<Bohica032> I got 2 HDD, a 20GB and 40GB.  I want the 20 GB to be the primary and 40 additional.  Pain in the neck to set it that way....HELP
<montyp> Angelus, um, they are different architectures ...
<montyp> mirra, do you have nameservers in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<mirra> yes
<Angelus> montyp, ok cool, I'm getting somewhere but now, further from this, I need to download a file from my work's website so I can use their server
<mirra> it works fine when i accept all incoming
<montyp> mirra, and you can ping those nameservers by ip?
<kalin> nol13, i've found basic commands, i wanted to find an extensive list though. i only used a mouse in windows on a rare occasion and would like to keep the usage down in ubuntu also
<mirra> right now its default drop
<snaidis> Where do wine installs itself?
<Angelus> montyp, I guess I need to know how to install the file they are asking me to install!???
<PingFloyd> you can talk shit about linus thouhg
<Bohica032> wow tough crowd
<nol13> Angelus: A-1 + R-18 + M-13 = 32    86 - 32 = 54
<snaidis> Where does wine install itself?
<mirra> montyp, no I cant, thats what I dont understand
<lotusleaf> !language > PingFloyd
<montyp> mirra, hmm, can you ping your router (if you are using one)?
<mirra> i used tcpdump to monitor udp port 53 while i pinged and thats where the traffic is
<mirra> its a VPS server, so I am not sure
<S0crates> Synaptic is complaining about a bad dependency.  How do I fix it?
<montyp> Angelus, i don't really know what you are asking
<mirra> but once i accept all income it works fine
<Angelus> nol13, I don't know what you are saying and you're not helpful
<snaidis> Anyone know?
<Priest-of-Psi> why does my pc lock up once I access my webcam?
<snaidis> Where do wine installs itself?
<Madpilot> S0crates, got any unofficial repos installed?
<montyp> mirra, because maybe the router isn't routing back to you
<S0crates> Madpilot, No, just the default ones
<mirra> montyp, it works fine though once I accept all though
<montyp> mirra, it sounds like a rule ordering problem in iptables then
<Angelus> is anyone familiar with Citrix ICA Client for Unix Version 9???
<S0crates> Here's the error" libgnomevfs2-0: Depends: libgnomevfs2-common (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.16.1-0ubuntu7 is to be installed"
<tritoch> Angelus: what kind of processor do you have
<snaidis> ?
<mirra> montyp, the udp stuff is first
<Madpilot> S0crates, could you pastebin your sources.list for me?
<mirra> montyp, and I tried it as last too
<dougie> ok i just used alien to convert limewire.rpm to a deb file and installed it but it wont run
<snaidis> Where does wine install itself?
<Angelus> Triroch, I have a centrino
<S0crates> Madpilot, sure, just a second
<tritoch> its x86
<montyp> mirra, and do you have "related" and "established" rules?
<Madpilot> snaidis, ~/.wine
<Angelus> thank you tritoch!
<snaidis> I cant find it there
<mirra> montyp, no..i thought allowing all incoming UDP (just to test) would have no problem
<nol13> kalin: im not really to experienced in your problem, but the people who say that you dont need to use a command line in linux are dirty liars, sometimes you just gotta bite the bullet, most things you need are on google though.
<snaidis> I installed it by sudo aptitude install wine
<snaidis> and it is not there...
<mirra> montyp, what rules should I use for dns then
<montyp> mirra, i'll pm you and talk
<mirra> ok
<nospi> hey
<mirra> thx
<McQueen> hi, what is the best movie editor for ubuntu 6.10?
<robby> ok im still having problems connecting wirelessly
<snaidis> Madpilot, it is not there, I installed it by sudo aptitude install wine
<montyp> mirra, um, are you registered? I'm talkiing to you in pm :)
<McQueen> can you help me?
<Madpilot> snaidis, .wine is where wine installs the Windows apps - wine itself is whereever it needs to be, I've no idea where it is.
<mirra> montyp, hey sorry
<mirra> montyp, i am not registered
<mirra> montyp, can you give me a minute??
<montyp> mirra, ok. To register: /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<mirra> i need to change names..this is reg'ed...one sec
<montyp> mirra, you may have to change your nick, if someone else has registered it ( they proabbly have)
<nospi> im using the KDE desktop, how do i change the desktop settings so i have to double click to run files instead of single click?
<montyp> :)
<nol13> kalin: try: sorry, didnt mean to confuse you, for i am confused, ya see?
<snaidis> Madpilot, but there should be a wine folder at Home, why isn't it there?
<elliottcable> HOLY SHIT there are a lot of users in here
<lotusleaf> snaidis, open up Synaptic and search for wine, then highlight it/select it and click the tab which says 'installed files' for locations of installed files (minus the Windows programs you've installed which are in ~/.wine)
<dougie> can anyone help with limewire install?
<lotusleaf> !language | elliottcable
<ubotu> elliottcable: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nol13> robby: follow the white rabbit
<McQueen> what is the best movie editor for ubuntu
<McQueen> ?
<Madpilot> snaidis, it'll be created when you first install something via wine
<robby> anybody know how to connect to wpa wireless network?
<omkar86> hi is there any word-list vocabulary building software in gnome?
<snaidis> Ah ok..
<lotusleaf> snaidis, see also #winehq
<Madpilot> ubotu, paste > S0crates
<S0crates> robby, You need to work with wpa_supplicant.  Check it out
<nospi> !paste | S0crates
<ubotu> S0crates: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robby> i ahve all the wireless programs i can find and i dont know how to use them to connect
<kingcobra> why is video playback jittery on my comp in ubuntu
<Priest-of-Psi> why is kubuntu a dvd
<nospi> Madpilot, is that how you do it? or is the > personal?
<Priest-of-Psi> and ubuntu a cd?
<Madpilot> nospi, the > made the bot PM S0crates
<lotusleaf> Priest-of-Psi, kubuntu is available as a CD ISO and DVD ISO
<Madpilot> Priest-of-Psi, there are CD & DVDs for both
<nospi> Madpilot, oh ok, and the | is the whole channel?
<Madpilot> nospi, yes
<nospi> Madpilot, ok, thanks
<lotusleaf> Priest-of-Psi, see also #kubuntu
<S0crates> Madpilot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10852/
<Madpilot> nospi, actually, kind of. the | is to stick someone's nick in front of the bot's tell
<montyp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nol13> Priest-of-Psi: do you have ubuntu running right now?
<nospi> Madpilot, yeah, so they know it's talking to them
<mattyv> Anybody know if it's possible to remove something (file/folder) from your Tracker database once it's already been "tracked"? I've blacklisted it in the config file but it was already tracked earlier
<Madpilot> nospi, yes
<nospi> Madpilot, i see
<robby> i ahve all the wireless programs i can find and i dont know how to use them to connect to wpa, could somebody please tell me how?
<Flannel> !wifi | robby
<ubotu> robby: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nospi> Madpilot, do you know how to install themes to use with the KDE desktop?
<Priest-of-Psi> hmmm
<nospi> Madpilot, i downloaded some
<Priest-of-Psi> I am moving to KDE :D
<magic_ninja> is there a way to update to the latest wine without updating everything else
<S0crates> How does one go about installing packages from different releases of Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> S0crates, your sources.list is a bit messed up. you're missing at least a few standard repos there. Use the source-o-matic thing to rebuild them
<Flannel> S0crates: you don't
<magic_ninja> i'm using .22 and i wanna use the latest with no cvs
<nol13> mattyp: is your internet running right now?
<robby> ubotu that doesnt help me much you tryed helping me yesteday and i couldnt figure out what to do
<Madpilot> nospi, I'm a Gnome victim, never been afflicted w/ KDE
<shatrat> magic_ninja, you mean 9.33?
<magic_ninja> shatrat: no i mean 0.9.33
<nospi> Madpilot, i just installed it to see what i like better, but KDE is a bit more professional, gnome is easier i think
<lotusleaf> nospi, see #kubuntu
<nospi> Madpilot, might stick with gnome for a while
<shatrat> magic_ninja, well, you can get up to 0.9.32 by using the wine.budgetdedicated repository. if you want 33 youll need to compile it as far as I know.
<nospi> lotusleaf, thanks
<lotusleaf> nospi, yw :)
<S0crates> Flannel, Interesting.  I would like to install a different version of Anjuta than what is in the Edgy tree,  So It isn't possible to retro back to an older version?
<mattyv> nol13: were you talking to me?
<Flannel> S0crates: Sure, but not using the Feisty repositories
<robby> i ahve all the wireless programs i can find and i dont know how to use them to connect to wpa, could somebody please tell me how? can somebody other than a bot help me please
<Madpilot> S0crates, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic to rebuild your sources.list
<Flannel> !prevu | S0crates
<ubotu> S0crates: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<kingcobra> does anybody know why video playback could be jittery
<CoRnJuLiOx> mattyv: nope, didnt work.
<omkar86> can someone point me to list of keyboard shortcuts for gnome?
<nol13> mattyv: ya, my bbad
<mattie10> I'm running the live disc.. I'm in shell right now, how do I shut down?!?!
<Flannel> S0crates: but, do what Madpilot is recommending, since your current setup is rather... disturbing
<lotusleaf> magic_ninja, see #winehq for wine related chat, also, re: the budgetdedicated repo, unless you want to compile, .33 should be available within a few days or so
<Flannel> mattie10: sudo shutdown -h now
<nol13> mattyv: ya, is it running?
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: Was worth a try, not sure what else to try
<Madpilot> S0crates, you're missing edgy-updates and at least a few of the -security repos from that list you pasted. Easiest is to rebuild it.
<Welfaric> Hi, I tried to add the Ubantu restricted  extras thru add and remove and I have the CD I loaded Ubantu 7.04 with in the CD drive, but it keeps asking for the CD
<CoRnJuLiOx> mattyv: i hit f6, moved the cursor over to between 'rw' and 'quiet splash --' and typed in 'acpi=off' and then hit enter. was i right?
<Angelus> how do you copy something to a directory
<mattyv> nol13: On the previous kernel it is
<Angelus> ?
<Flannel> Welfaric: You'll need to remove the CD from your repositories.
<Angelus> I mean I want to copy some files from one directory to another
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: did you use the "" or not? You need to do it without
<nol13> mattyv: on the previous kernel, you better go cath it!!!!!!!!!!!1   ahahahaahahhahahahaahahahahahahahhahahaahahhaa
<shatrat> Welfaric, you shouldnt be using 7.04
<mattyv> ugh that was bad
<Welfaric> Right shatrat but I am
<magic_ninja> lotusleaf: winehq referred me here to ask about the packaged version, they only support source as far as installation goes
<CoRnJuLiOx> mattyv: i didn't use "".
<CyberCod> whats the syntax for using the "grub-install" command to install grub to hda when used in a script?
<nol13> mattyv: ugh u smell bad
<Flannel> !grub | CyberCod, first link
<ubotu> CyberCod, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shatrat> Welfaric, dev releases are for people who answer questions, not ask them
<Flannel> shatrat, No need to be so hostile.
<kingcobra> flannel yes there is
<LaNCeloT_RW-out> dudes, i have beryl installed, and all the windows that are opened, start minimized... i couldnt find where to fix it.. anyone knows?
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: alright, only other boot options I can think of that might help are noapic nolapic, if those don't work I have no idea
<Flannel> LaNCeloT_RW-out: #ubuntu-effects
<shatrat> Flannel, im not being hostel, just pointing out that it's not appropriate to ask questions about dev. stuff in here.
<lotusleaf> magic_ninja, correct, just sit tight (unless you want to build it yourself) and it should be updated within a few days. Sometimes it takes a few days or a week or two and other times it's released with a day, it just depends on the maintainer
<Welfaric> shatrat, that is wrong, except my question is not a dev level question, is that what you mean
<mattyv> nol13: was there any point to your posts?
<Flannel> shatrat: his question isn't specific to Feisty.
<CoRnJuLiOx> mattyv: and do i need to place these somewhere specific in the boot options menu?
<LaNCeloT_RW-out> Flannel, yeah, i know that channel, but there's no one there right now =/
<magic_ninja> lotusleaf: ty
<snaidis> Madpilot, Do you know ho to install ventrilo by wine?
<lotusleaf> magic_ninja, yw :)
<Flannel> Welfaric: like I said, remove the CD from your repositories.  If you can't do it from the source properties thing, you can just comment it out (#) in your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<S0crates> Madpilot, The source-o-matic worked well.  Thanks man!
<Madpilot> snaidis, no idea, I've used wine exactly once, and it failed to install anything that time...
<S0crates> It's amazing how simple that was.  woot
<Flannel> LaNCeloT_RW-out: then try #beryl
<mattyv> CoRnJuLiOx: Not really afaik, I just generally do it before the quiet splash because i know it works there
<snaidis> oh
<Welfaric> Thank you Flannel
<Madpilot> S0crates, np. Anytime someone says "apt-get is complaining about depends" the answer is almost always messed up sources..
<CoRnJuLiOx> mattyv: ok, thanks.
<snaidis> Madpilot,there is a tutorial, but there you sould get into ~/.wine but I cant...
<kingcobra> flannel it sounded like it was a feisty prob he was havin dats y i thot he was out of order
<nol13> mattyv: the point to my posts is as sharp as the scoundrel tounge
<snaidis> Madpilot,there is no such afolder...
<Madpilot> snaidis, in Ubuntu's file manager, use Ctrl+H to show hidden files
<snaidis> I know
<Angelus> I'm being asked to install something to this directory (/usr/lib/ICAClient), but I want to copy the files into that directory, how do I do that???
<snaidis> Madpilot,I know but it isn't there...
<nol13> mattyv: ponder my words and think of the sum
<Madpilot> snaidis, dotfiles are only created after the app has run for the first time. if you've never run wine, .wine won't exist
<snaidis> Madpilot,because I'v never installed anything by wine yet
<infidel> Angelus, sudo?
<Madpilot> snaidis, you can create it, it won't be destroyed when you do first run wine
<Bohica032> can someone help me with my HDD delema
<Angelus> is there a beginners forum???
<Bohica032> I wish there was
<infidel> this is
<Bohica032> lol
<snaidis> Madpilot,So what can I install for the first time?
<Angelus> well me too i feel so stupid in heree
<Bohica032> same here
<Madpilot> snaidis, anything - or you can just create .wine manually, and wine will use it
<snaidis> Madpilot,something small and something which i can install by I line
<infidel> state the full problem
<snaidis> yes but I have to see the files there
<nol13> how do i stop the nsa from tracking me?
<Bohica032> I even tried following the forum, but that is pain in the neck as well
<kingcobra> why is video playback jittery on my comp in ubuntu
<snaidis> Madpilot,yes but I have to see the files there
<kingcobra> does anybody know why video playback could be jittery
<shatrat> kingcobra, do you have video card drivers installed?
<Angelus> whats your problem Bohica032?
<Bohica032> I got 20Gig and 40Gig HDD
<Madpilot> snaidis, I've no idea what you should install - like I said, I've used wine exactly once
<Bohica032> I want the 20 to be primary and 40 secondary
<nol13> kingcobra: have you made sure that your monitor is securely held in place?
<kingcobra> shatrat, i think they are installed automatically
<Angelus> maybe we should go back to Windows!!
<Bohica032> I can't mount the 40, an if i manage than I cant write to it
<kingcobra> nol13, monitors fine
<snaidis> Madpilot,OK :) thanks anyway!
<shatrat> kingcobra, what card do you have? does "glxinfo | grep rendering" say yes?
<kingcobra> ati radeon 9200
<nol13> kingcobra: any recent earthquakes?
<kingcobra> 1 sec
<kingcobra> nol13, no :)
<Bohica032> it's a lot different with linux
<Angelus> Bohica032, i have no idea to help you but there could be a program you can download to do that, if you search the add/remove thing
<Bohica032> THIS IS PAIN IN THE A$$.....AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
<infidel> Bohica032, ntfs?
<kingcobra> shatrat, direct rendering: Yes
<gudneo> Hi .. My name is Neo. This is my first time in IRC. I was fedora user before. I just tried ubuntu edgy live cd 1 month b4 and instantly fell in love with it.
<shatrat> kingcobra, is it all video or just some files? DVDs?
<nol13> Bohica032: yup, honestly osx is alot better
<kingcobra> shatrat, all video
<Bohica032> it use to be NTFS.  i managed for format it, but I cant write to it
<gudneo> Now I am using ubuntu only ... No XP, No Fedora ... only ubuntu ...
<cables> gudneo, APT is great, huh?
<Bohica032> OSX ROCKS
<shatrat> kingcobra, what are you using as a player?
<gudneo> cables - Yes ... Fantastic ...
<Bohica032> I got this old PC use to be XP, but I want to change it to a web server.
<cables> gudneo, do you have any problems with it?
<Angelus> Bohica032, I wish I could help mate! I have no idea how do fix your problem
<kingcobra> shatrat, totem movie player
<infidel> Bohica032, what does ls -l say?
<goodwill> I am installing ubuntu on one computer and planning to move the harddrive to a diffrent system (both pentiums, but diffeent mobo's, nics and such). Will I need to rerun hardware detection?
<kingcobra> shatrat, default in ubuntu
<infidel> Bohica032, what does fdisk -l say?
<tovella> cables: ...apt is great... part of why i abandoned redhat/fedora
<PingFloyd> aptitude is better
<Bohica032> huh?
<gudneo> But I am having some problems ... since i used only redhat based distros ... But learning and improving
<Bohica032> fdisk what?
<cables> gudneo, anything we could help you with?
<supaneko> Hello there.
<Bohica032> I see it uder the Computer - File Browser
<Angelus> how do you change permissions on a directory?
<cables> Bohica032, copy/paste the command to terminal
<supaneko> I am wondering if there is a package called "ibm-buttons" and if there is, where and how I download and install it.
<cables> Bohica032, paste with ctrl-shift-v
<tom47> !chown > Angelus
<cables> Bohica032, then paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bohica032> when I check properties it's read only and it will not allow me to change it
<Priest-of-Psi> kde is actually neat
<Priest-of-Psi> abit bloated
<gudneo> Could I tell my problem here ... does it make you all angry ... because I am seeing a lot of chats going on .. ;)
<NETWizz> Is Ubuntu better than Windows 98?
<Priest-of-Psi> but its way ahead of gnome
<cables> gudneo, go ahead, that's what this channel is for
<cables> NETWizz, it's better than XP!
<shatrat> kingcobra, well, totem doesnt have too many options.  If you try gmplayer you should be able to change the the video output settings around, try xv and gl and some other stuff and see if any of those play more smoothly
<cables> Bohica032, do you know how to open a terminal?
<gudneo> NETWizz: ~% better
<james00> ubuntu+beryl kicks ms vi$ta's ass!
<tovella> NETWizz: and much, much better than vista.
<kingcobra> shatrat, ok thanx
<nol13> PingFloyd: what do you preffer, with syd or post syd?
<NETWizz> Does that mean XP is better than Vista?
<cables> tovella, I would have to disagree with you on some points... but Ubuntu is definitely my preference.
<supaneko> Is there a way to search the Ubuntu package databse?
<supaneko> *database
<tovella> NETWizz: everything is better than vista.
<cables> supaneko, Synaptic could do that
<PingFloyd> if kde and/or gnome is too bloated for your tastes, try out icewm
<supaneko> ^^ I agree with that. :D
<gudneo> My Gnome is loading very slow ... Is there a way to optimize gnome loading
<NETWizz> I think vista is okay
<NETWizz> I have used it
<Bohica032> im on OSX right now, and I have to type all commands to the other PC
<cables> tovella, I've got to admit, hibernate/suspend is great in Vista.
<nol13> NETWizz: no is means that Vista is great
<NETWizz> I don't like their new WDDM driver requirement for Aero
<mattyv> supaneko: several, seach in Synaptic, apt-cache search form the command line, Package Search in Firefox 2
<lotusleaf> !windows
<NETWizz> I think that is bullshit
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nol13> NETWizz: .....................
<cables> Bohica032, fdisk -l (l as in lemon)
<nol13> NETWizz: .....................
<lotusleaf> !language > NETWizz
<nol13> NETWizz: .....................
<nol13> NETWizz: FOR ME TO POOP ON
<supaneko> mattyv, I have tried searching under Firefox 2 but it always says I didn't enter a keyword.
<Bohica032> when i typed fdisk -l  it don't give me nothing
<NETWizz> If Beryl runs on old video cards, I don't see why Vista can't
<cables> Bohica032, sorry, sudo fdisk -l
<NETWizz> I also don't see why vista spread everything out
<tom47> !offtopic > NETWizz
<mattyv> supaneko: I think it has problems when entering 2 words, try a single word
<PingFloyd> try enclosing in quotes, otherwise it's enterpretting as seperate arguments
<tovella> cables: hibernate/suspend works quite well on my crappy dell notebook, too (ubuntu).
<Angelus> there was no information on Basic commands!
<Bohica032> Disk /dev/hda: 20GB and Disk /dev/hdb 40 GB
<cables> tovella, I'm talking about the combined one... it writes the memory to the disk AND suspends, so it starts up quickly, but is fail-safe (if you lose power it just unhibernates)
<Angelus> I would like to know how to change permissions on a file please
<cables> Angelus, if you want to do it graphically, right click and click Properties.
<kalin> chmod
<james00> anybody know how to edit panel fonts to WHITE? i've tried making that .gtkrc-2.0 file but in feisty theres a ".gtkrc1.0-2" file thats auto written by gnome-settings-daemon that's used by the system instead.
<tom47> Angelus use man chown in a termianl
<cables> Angelus, otherwise, use chmod (man chmod)
<gudneo> Angelus .: you can use chmod
<Angelus> thank you!!!!
<tom47> oops chmod
<Angelus> chmod that's what I'm after!
<t3soro> chmod -r 0777 /some/thing
<t3soro> the -r is recursive (all subdirs/files as well)
<tom47> Angelus sorry i was confused
<Bohica032> can I use that to a HDD?
<james00> its -R capital
<t3soro> 0777 means allow everyone to read/write/execute
<kingcobra> shatrat, how do i install gmplayer, its not in synaptic
<kalin> kingcobra, maybe you need to add universe and multiverse repositories to synaptic
<shatrat> kingcobra, I believe you install "mplayer" and gmplayer is the executable if you want a GUI menu, mplayer is kind of command-only
<cables> Bohica032, you'll have to give us more of the fdisk -l
<cables> Bohica032, what's the filesystem on each one?
<gudneo> Angelus: Please see this tutorial .. "http://www.evolt.org/article/A_quick_and_dirty_chmod_Tutorial/18/541/" Excellent one ..!
<Angelus> thanks gudneo!
<goodwill> hmmm
<kingcobra> shatrat, thanx again
<gudneo> No probs Angelus ..
<shatrat> kingcobra, good luck
<kingcobra> kalin theyre added
<gudneo> Afterall we all are here to help ...
<kalin> kingcobra, i was just guessing, looks like shatrat's suggestion was what you needed :)
<Bohica032> "/hda (20GB)  /dev/hda1 /hda2 /hda5"
<gudneo> Can I shoot my problem ... ???
<goodwill> so noone knows
<kingcobra> kalin no prob, thanx
* goodwill tries again
<goodwill> I am installing ubuntu on one computer and planning to move the harddrive to a diffrent system (both pentiums, but diffeent mobo's, nics and such). Will I need to rerun hardware detection?
<lineman60_> most of it shoudl be pritty automatic
<Bohica032> AHHHHHHH
<Bohica032> what else do you guys need
<gudneo> goodwill: I think it will work fine ..
<gudneo> Bohica032: My gnome loading very slow ,, Y so?
<cables> Bohica032, it'll say something like ntfs, fat, hfs, ext, or something like that
<goodwill> gudneo: thank you
<cables> gudneo, did gnome load slowly on fedora?
<gudneo> cables: when i first install ubuntu it is loading superfast ... after sometimes it becomes slow ...
<slavik> night all
<gudneo> It will wait at the splash screen for about a minute b4 loading desktop
<Golstaff> I cannot get sound to work on my new eft machine. I have followed the walkthroughs I can find online to no avail. I am thinking of buying a new sound card. Any recommendations as to which one would be compatible?(looking to spend <$100)
<cables> gudneo, any startup programs?
<Bohica032> Infidel - you still here?
<goodwill> Golstaff: any soundblaster should do
<gudneo> cables, not at all
<Golstaff> k, so stick with creative then?
<gudneo> cables, i have kde installed ..
<cables> gudneo, I'm not sure why that's happening
<Bohica032> cabels - I was able to format both HDD with ext3
<Golstaff> thanks
<gudneo> cables, its okay ... :) ... U tried to help me ... thats gr8 .. Thank You cables ,,
<gudneo> Could anyone help me on Gnome please .. :)
<Angelus> how do you change the owner of a directory?
<cables> !permissions | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<cables> !away | LaNCeloT_RW
<ubotu> LaNCeloT_RW: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<LaNCeloT_RW> Sorry! =(
<akirksey> whats the word on  Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 mass storage controller?
<gudneo> Angelus: Use chown command ... chown neowner,newownergroup dir
<tovella> i'm feeling an uncontrollable urge to re-do my server... later all.
<t3soro> have fun
<gudneo> :( ... I am sad ... no one is trying to help me  .. except cables ...
<````bulldogg> I have a laptop that I am going to use for college and I am enrolled in a network security program which version of ubuntu should I run  edgy, fawn, or the previous one whos name escapes me at the moment
<cables> !patience | gudneo
<ubotu> gudneo: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<````bulldogg> I was looking at feisty but I wonder how stable it is?
<cables> gudneo, maybe that wasn't the best message... what I WANTED ubotu to say was that people will help you if they know how to fix your problem
<cables> ````bulldogg, it's an alpha... do the math :)
<akirksey> word on the street is feisty is about as stable as a new born fawn still slick from mothers womb.
<gudneo> ubotu: I understand ..
<````bulldogg> laugh... okay... that answers that question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i understand .. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jaguar> lol
<cables> gudneo, bot :)
<````bulldogg> so do you guys reccoment edgy or hoary?
<Jaguar> That was the best one I've sene tonight.
<Jaguar> seen'
<cables> ````bulldogg, neither
<cables> ````bulldogg, Dapper or Edgy
<cables> ````bulldogg, which is not neither, but whatever :)
<akirksey> Dapper's your best bet since it's supported
<````bulldogg> okay sorry it would be dapper yes
<Jaguar> 'Night folks.
<cables> akirksey, so is edgy, but not for as long
<````bulldogg> so which?  dapper or edgy?
<cables> ````bulldogg, Edgy is better, but isn't supported with updates for as long. Dapper is older and has older software.
<akirksey> Why isn't edgy supported for as long?
<kmitch87> hola, peoples!
<cables> !lts | akirksey
<ubotu> akirksey: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<akirksey> !lts | akirksey
<````bulldogg> okay thanks for the information.... I have been running fedora but was looking to try something different
<akirksey> sure so Edgy should have longer support then Dapper? I'm sorry, I'm still seeing places on the forums were people still arn't 100% confident in Edgy
<````bulldogg> I can load all of my network security stuff like... kismet etc..
<nol13> akirksey: mainly becasue of software piracy
<gudneo> cables: Thanks :)
<````bulldogg> okay the five million dollar question.. which version will support my intel 3945bg wireless the best?
<nol13> dont you guys ever get sick of all these n00bz?
<cables> akirksey, Edgy is really fine... but it's less tested than Dapper. It's still a stable release, though, and if the LiveCD works for you, then it should work fine
<cables> !coc | nol13
<ubotu> nol13: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gudneo> bulldog: Edgy
<kmitch87> bulldogg: intel should have opensource drivers available
<DavidHKMrPowers> who likes Paris Hilton?
<mattyv> akirksey: Sorry if I've missed something, but no, Dapper was released with long term support in mind, edgy has support half as long
<````bulldogg> well that settles it
<nol13> cables: sorry
<cables> ````bulldogg, probably Edgy, but you can try the LiveCD to make sure
<akirksey> oh yeah it works fine. The only hiccup was the generic kernal forcing me into a three month brawl with my Broadcom chipset, but other then that it's excellent.
<akirksey> i'm delighted by Edgy.
<kmitch87> bulldogg: however, you will need to get the firmware separately
<````bulldogg> and no113 I am not a noob just haven't used ubuntu that muck
<````bulldogg> I can do that... I just don't want to have to fiddle with it for hours
<cables> i think nol13's either a trolling bot or just a troll
<````bulldogg> sorry if I am asking to many questions... just trying to figure out what to load and have the best of everything
<cables> ````bulldogg, you're certainly not asking too many questions
<````bulldogg> some day if I get brave enough I am going to triple boot my Mactel
<nol13> what is muck?
<cables> !ops | nol13
<akirksey> mattyv: then will fiesty be bestowed with the LTS once it's past beta?
<ubotu> nol13: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<gnomefreak> i see it cables
<````bulldogg> I have xp and osx on it right now.. and would like to add a linux distro
<mattyv> cables: re: troll, agreed
<gnomefreak> nol13: stay on topic please
<nol13> sorry guys, have a good night everyone, dont drink and drive
<Helmi> good morning
<mattyv> akirksey: Feidty no, maybe Feisty+1 or +2, it will be chosen when things are likely to be stable and long support is more plausable
<Hobbsee> akirksey: no.
<Helmi> is there a possiblitys to have .* files shown in nautilus permanently?
<kmitch87> Helmi: yes
<cables> akirksey, only every few releases are LTS
<````bulldogg> have a nice night you guys helped me out a lot.... if I get around to triple booting my mac intel I might have to look you up again
<jrr> what happened to my gnome disk manager?
<Helmi> kmitch87: oh cool - will you tell me how? :)
<kmitch87> Helmi: View-->Show hidden files in nautilus toolbar
<Amaranth> jrr: it was buggy and iirc had security problems so it was removed from GNOME
<Helmi> thanks ;) kmitch87
<jrr> wowsers
<akirksey> oh ok.
<supaneko> Hmm, is there a way to display the boot sequence for Ubuntu rather than the Windows-like Ubuntu load screen (which just shows the Ubuntu logo and a small status bar)?
* jrr starts to re-learn fstab
<cables> supaneko, sure
<kmitch87> Helmi: also Ctrl + H keyboard shortcut
<supaneko> Hmm, cables, could you please enlighten me?
<cables> supaneko, alt-f2 then gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Amaranth> superlou: remove quiet from the boot line in grub
<jrr> supaneko: i believe that's the "splash" argument in grub's conf
<Helmi> kmitch87: yeah i saw that - does this setting get saved automatically or do i have to save it to have it switched on by default?
<cables> Amaranth, I'll walk him thhrough
<ardchoille> supaneko: Remove 'splash' from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cables> supaneko, do you want to see the splash but under it see the boot sequence, or not see the pretty graphics at all?
<kmitch87> Helmi: I think it is just for the one time the nautilus is openned
<Helmi> kmitch87: yeah i thought that - but must be possible to save somewhere as a standard hm?
<supaneko> What is the quiet option in boot.lst?
<supaneko> *menu.lst
<cables> supaneko, find the "defoptions" line
<kmitch87> Helmi: go to Preferences in nautilus toolbar and tick the check box next to show hidden files and folders
<cables> supaneko, do you want to see the splash but under it in a box see the boot sequence, or do you want to get rid of the splash entirely?
<Helmi> kmitch87: thanks
<kmitch87> Helmi: no prob
<supaneko> Actually, that would be perfect, cables.
<cables> supaneko, which one?
<supaneko> Having the splash with boot sequence below.
<kmitch87> Helmi: Edit--> Preferences in nautilus toolbar to be exact
<Helmi> kmitch87: yeah found it already thx
<cables> supaneko, ok. Find the defoptions line (ctrl-f is your friend)
<akirksey> Well anyways, on a side note, I'm trying to get my SD Card reader to mount the SD cards, and I was curious if anyone had any insight in how I could maybe, possibly, somehow get that to work.
<akirksey> i know that's a vauge summation of the issue so let me post my lspci which says I have a  Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 Mass Storage Controller
<cables> supaneko, it should look like this: # defoptions=quiet splash
<supaneko> Yep, that's exactly what it looks like.
<cables> supaneko, once you see it, delete "quiet"
<cables> supaneko, then save it and close it
<yigal> oh its nice to turn the quiet option off
<yigal> then you can see the processes as you boot up
<yigal> but the logo is still there
<cables> supaneko, then open a terminal and run the command "sudo update-grub"
<supaneko> Do I remove it on the commented out line or in the boot options area?
<supaneko> Where it has title, root, kernel, initrd, quiet, etc.
<cables> supaneko, commented out line
<supaneko> Really...? Okie.
<cables> supaneko, then it will automatically re-add it whenever you get a kernel update
<cables> supaneko, sudo update-grub will automatically update all your kernel lines with the new options
<fnf> I've seen a feature request on multiple-segment apt-get downloads. But is there anyway to make apt-get download multiple packages (when updating/installing) simultaneously currently ?.
<eshaase> for some .avi files (divx) i get garbled audio using mplayer, any ideas? i've tried all the -ao xxx drivers and had no luck
<supaneko> WELL, I will BRB. :)
<yigal> Wasn't there a gui boot manager for grub, I recall there being one in GNOME 2.10
<yigal> you could ask for grub, vga=794 etc.
<supaneko> cables, thank you.
<Bohica032> why is it such a pain in the a$$ to add 2nd HDD?
<ardchoille> yigal: You mean bum?
<ardchoille> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cables> ardchoille, but that doesn't let you change the menu.lst, just the init scripts.
<Schalken> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ungar88> hello :)
<Schalken> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ungar88> !avant
<Schalken> hi
<AtlanticBoy> !ipfilter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipfilter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Golstaff> any recommendations on keeping beryl from crashing on eft, or should i install fawn?
<Bohica032> does anyone know how to attach 2nd HDD to ubuntu?
<eshaase> for some .avi files (divx) i get garbled audio using mplayer, any ideas? i've tried all the -ao xxx drivers and had no luck
<Schalken> Golstaff: you shouldnt try to fixing an unstable piece of software by making your whole system unstable
<Golstaff> lol, gotcha
<Golstaff> sorry a little drunk. too much celebrating st my day (patrick)
<procyon> whats the crash message from beryl gol
<mirra_> was anyone else around for my iptables / nameservers problem????
<gbv22> hi, i installed ubuntu, but when i boot up it always loads to windows. windows and ubuntu are on seperate drives. how can i get the grub menu to show up?
<Golstaff> i didn't see a message, comp stopped responding for a sec, then beryl closed completely and went back to default display settings
<nospi> hey
<nospi> wat's happenin?
<city-lights> hello .. i can't find a way to connect to the internet in ubuntu (just installed it)
<procyon> beryl closed? the beryl manager icon vanished?
<tom47> city-lights adsl cable or dial-up
<city-lights> i have a broadband connection, that does not use modem
<Golstaff> yes, it vanished
<gbv22> city-lights: is eth0 enabled?
<Golstaff> I may have missed something (i'm a bit of a newb, and I've had too much Guiness tonight)
<city-lights> gbv22: sorry, i'm noob into this. some docs or something?
<d0lph1n> !VPN
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<procyon> nice, ive had my fill as well
<Bohica032> i guess noone knows how to install 2nd HDD here?
<city-lights> gbv22: and yes ethernet enabled
<cables> !ipfilters | AtlanticBoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipfilters - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eshaase> i get garbled audio when i use mplayer to play divx files with "MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)", i've tried all the -ao xxx drivers and still no luck, any ideas?
<cables> !iptables | AtlanticBoy
<ubotu> AtlanticBoy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<AtlanticBoy> thanks cables
<dfdfsfdsf> what the best mp3 to m4a converter out there ?
<procyon> does it crahs randomly or when you run certain programs?
<cables> dfdfsfdsf, you probably have to convert to something like wav first
<Golstaff> whenever i try to move a window it dies
<cables> dfdfsfdsf, you could write a script I guess
<gbv22> city-lights: ok...try this...in ur browser window type in 66.102.7.147 and see if it takes you anywhere. just chekin if its dns
<cables> dfdfsfdsf, just curious, why are you converting mp3 to m4a?
<procyon> was it ever working properly?
<yooluca> cables because its better for my  n73 nokia
<city-lights> gbv22: it does not
<Golstaff> I can minimize and restore ok, but when I move a window it freezes, then closes. It never worked properly
<gbv22> city-lights: are u behind a router?
<city-lights> the problem is i cannot access my internet connection, because it's not there.
<cables> yooluca, you have a phone that prefers m4a to mp3? I've never heard of that
<procyon> cool, that narrows things then
<city-lights> i just need to provide my ISP's name, user and pass
<city-lights> but instead i only have modem options
<city-lights> i don't use a modem
<gbv22> city-lights: oh...ok..dls?
<gbv22> dsl?
<c0llisi0n> Hi there.
<gbv22> ?
<yooluca> cables when i copy music file to n73 nokia the pc suite its asking me if i would like to convert the files to the best know mobile files ... and when i hit yes it start converting the file (mp3 to m4a) so it seems like m4a its better for the mobile
<city-lights> fiber optics
<c0llisi0n> I am having a problem where Ubuntu is unable to see my Windows XP computer under "Network Servers."
<cables> yooluca, alright, ffmpeg is probably your best bet.
<gbv22> city-lights: damn...ok....so no modem? router?
<c0llisi0n> I have all the SMBs installed, or so I think.
<Nighteye> sup
<c0llisi0n> Windows Network shows up but no servers.
<yooluca> cables yes it does that ... it can also play mp3 ... but no clue why is asking me if i would like to convert the files
<procyon> if i were you i'd launch beryl-manager from a terminal then open up a seperate window. Then you can see what meassge you get when it crashes
<cables> yooluca, then why not just use mp3?
<city-lights> no. just a username and password. is there a patch for this? can't believe it does not exist
<yooluca> cables im i confusing now m4a with mp4 ?
<Golstaff> cool thanks. don't know why i couldn't think of that
<cables> yooluca, m4a is actually Apple's filename extension for AAC, which is mpeg-4 audio
<Golstaff> I'll try that out as soon as I sober up
<cyberfr0g> hello
<procyon> then you can just google the error message
<procyon> mostly likely many have had it before
<yooluca> cables well i did use it .. but the music player for n73 nokia seems to be a bit slow in refreshing music sometimes even crashing if the files are mp3
<Golstaff> Thank you much procyon
<cables> yooluca, ah
<procyon> word
<l90bpm> (making sure I didn't lock it up) testingtesting123 (been working on this broken laptop all day)
<akirksey> its been my experience that if ever you want to migrate audio files to another device you should keep them mp3 just incase where you put them doesn't have the decryption keys. WMA are notorious for that.
<Golstaff> night all
<Officer`Thasp> can I un rm 2 MB of files from a folder if I haven't written to the HD since I rm'ed them?
<Golstaff> quit time to sleep it off
<Bohica032> nihgt
<yooluca> cables and also m4a are a lot smaller then mp3 ... and its good :)
<yooluca> cables converting mp3 to m4a will the quality be same ?
<Helmi> hmm i'm currently starting to code under linux with eclipse (with pdt extension) and i've opened some files from a central NAS-Box in the network - eclipse tells me every view seconds that the file has changed on the server and if i want to reload it but that's definitely wrong
<cables> yooluca, not really, it depends on the bitrate. And you will definately lose quality converting a lossy format like mp3 to another one (aac)
<kraypius> i just installed beryl and now when I start X I get: Xsession: unsupported number of arguements: (3); falling back to default session
<gbv22> city-lights: im sorry man...i have never connected to the net in tht manner
<Helmi> any ideas where this may come from or how i can get rid of it?
<kraypius> what should I do?
<cyberfr0g> unsure
<l90bpm> ok, great
<yooluca> cables god dam they are small .. from a 10 mb mp3 file its making about 1.5 mb 2 Mb something like that
<cables> yooluca, then you're definitely losing a ton of quality
* akirksey whistles innocently without mentioning the possible DMR issue on yooluca's horizion if she ever gets any new hardware that doesn't have aac encryptions on them IE anything not apple.
<yooluca> cables ok i see what i can do
<yooluca> cables do you know any nokia help channel ?
<cables> yooluca, you don't need that
<c0llisi0n> What can I do so that I can see my Windows XP media server?
<cables> yooluca, you want to convert mp3 to aac, I'll help you. just hold on a sec
<cables> yooluca, you're using Ubuntu, right?
<yooluca> cables yes
<Random12341> i dont understand this version of azureus. I think its downloading a torrent. the files have been created in the directory i specified, however, i cant get the azureus to show me anything about whats going on. its a blank window
<Bohica032> OK now i'm getting a headache... still can't add a 2nd HDD to this bloody system....  WINDOWS was easier
<yooluca> cables well i would like to find a mobile helping channel too ... i have some other problems with it too
<Random12341> Bohica032, apparently you havent used vista.
<Bohica032> lol
<Bohica032> no XP
<cypher1> does someone has had any problems with xmms options menu font
<Random12341> Bohica032, dont worry, linux has been kicking my ass too
<kraypius> can anyone help me with my X and beryl? nobody is talking in #beryl
<cables> yooluca, can you tell me what audio bitrate you want them to be encoded at? 128 sounds pretty good
<Bohica032> this is my 5th time re-installing the damn thing
<Random12341> this is my 100th. no lie.
<Rooy> kraypius: what about #ubuntu-effects?
<Random12341> i've gone through EVERY distro.
<Bohica032> and they say it's the better system... LOL
<victoria> hello, what is the correct dpkg command to reconfigure a package?
<pwnzorz> ive reinstalled like5
<yooluca> cables yeah should be ok
<Random12341> Bohica032, it has its advantages. But microsoft is nuts. $200 for an OS that takes up that many resources and runs that crappy? their insane.
<kraypius> Rooy, nobody talkin in there
<Random12341> Bohica032,  you have to accept that linux was developed based on different logic.
<pwnzorz> i dont get why ppl can hate a free os...
<Rooy> kraypius: how are things messed up?
<yooluca> cables once again :) ... when i try to copy music to the mobile i i get a info saying "do you want to convert music tracks to mobile optimised format "it might be not bad doing it
<kraypius> Xsession: unsupported number of arguements: (3); falling back to default session
<Random12341> pwnzorz, they hate that they dont wanna use microsoft and linux so fickel.
<kraypius> thats what I get when I start X with beryl
<Bohica032> I know... personally I use MAC OSX, and trying to set-up my old PC as web server
<Bohica032> but 1st i need to attach the f@#$%G 2nd HDD
<pwnzorz> im forced to windows, only os that plsys games
<Rooy> kraypius: how did you start beryl? with a custom session script?
<gbv22> pwnzorz: what games?
<kraypius> rooy, yes
<Random12341> pwnzorz, they say vista slows games down 25%
<kraypius> rooy, i will show it to you
<gbv22> pwnzors: what games do u play...
<pwnzorz> bf2 cs:source farcry, civ iv
<Rooy> kraypius: how about starting it with gnome-session? (WAG: you're using KDE)
<ropha> pwnzorz, give them all away for tuxkart then ;P
<pwnzorz> alot of others im too lazy to name
<Random12341> windows is nice, its just evovled into a pile of 3 ton crap.
<pwnzorz> ya
<kraypius> rooy, yeah thats what I meant
<pwnzorz> it looks ugly too
<gbv22> pwnzorz: i play plenty of games on linux..so i dont think its right to say windows is the only OS that plays games!!
<pwnzorz> im usin touchscreen to type, hard
<kraypius> Rooy, http://pastebin.ca/399775
<Random12341> atlest with linux, as much as i hate it, if i dont like something, i can remove it... after 14 1000 page manuals, 3 6packs, 4 pizza's and 3 weeks.
<procyon> windows is the only os games are developed for, would be more appropriate
<gbv22> procyon: true
<pwnzorz> gbv22: actual games, or just frozen bubble ;)
<pwnzorz> windows has directx
<gbv22> pwnzorz: actual games....if u consider stuff like half life 2 or gta games..yeah..i play them on linux
<procyon> opengl?
<pwnzorz> ...
<pwnzorz> bf2142?
<pwnzorz> will you be able to play crysis, spore?
<catxk> if I wanna dualboot ubuntu and win xp, does it matter which partition is first so to speak?
<gbv22> pwnzorz: i cannot predict the future yet
<pwnzorz> windows os has directx backin them up, nuff said
<ropha> catxk, install windows first
<pwnzorz> linux needs support.
<gRaCiOsO> good evening well im a newbe here in linux and im trying to install and configure a web server but i dont have any idea what to look for or what to do anyone here could be nice and tell me about what can i read and where please ?
<procyon> directx is rather meaningless. You dont NEED directx to make a game
<gbv22> pwnzorz: im sure it is...but im just pointint out to u that u can play plenty of mainstream games on linux, announcing that u cant play games on linux here.. is misleading
<ropha> gRaCiOsO, apache2
<pwnzorz> procyon: tell thst to producers...
<Random12341> pwnzorz, nah, linux needs... flow. Its a heaping pile of 1000 different projects.
<gRaCiOsO> ropha,  does it have a website to read something about it?
<catxk> ropha: right... so I install windows just as I've always done and then run the ubuntu install and everything should be fine? or? :)
<procyon> dont need too. game producers use directx because it runs on windows and the vast majority of peoiple run windows
<ropha> gRaCiOsO, so many, it's not funny
<Pupeno2> Is there a midi on-screen keyboard packaged for Ubuntu?
<cables> yooluca, ok, got it
<pwnzorz> theres no gettin around the fact that producers dont see a community that plays games and uses linux.
<Rooy> kraypius: on this site, your same arguments to Xsession is used with exec http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL
<ropha> catxk, yep. and if it's not, come back here ;)
<procyon> making games multi paltform istn profitable
<Bohica032> WELL IF ALL GOES WELL I WILL HAVE BOTH OF MY HDD ON MY MACHINE...5 min to go
<cables> yooluca, you there?
<cables> !attitude | Bohica032
<ubotu> Bohica032: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rooy> kraypius: and on this one xession is used only with gnome-session as argument http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_XGL
<gRaCiOsO> ropha,  ok thanks sorry i just told im a novice sorry
<Flannel> !lamp | gRaCiOsO
<ubotu> gRaCiOsO: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cables> !offtopic | pwnzorz, procyon
<ubotu> pwnzorz, procyon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> gRaCiOsO: check that URL
<gbv22> pwnzorz:true..but the fact remains..may of thoes games tht were made for windows can be played fine on linux....and thats a fact
<Bohica032> !sorry
<cables> yooluca, are you there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<catxk> ropha: mmkay, how much space would the ubuntu install need? would 10 gb be well enough?
<kraypius> rooy, what should I do?
<ropha> gRaCiOsO, yeah, not a problem. Just check out apache2 ... don't worry about LAMP for now ...
<ropha> catxk, yep, more than enough
<procyon> oh bt its so easy to get off topic
<ralph-nader> Eh, I get an error in Camorama which won't allow me to take pictures. The error is: "Could not create directory '~/Webcam_Pictures'"
<ralph-nader> What should I do to correct this?
<catxk> ropha: cool, thanks a lot
<gRaCiOsO> ok thanks a lot
<Bohica032> !sorry | cables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwnzorz> i know, but they cant run as well without directx
<Random12341> i dont understand this version of azureus. I think its downloading a torrent. the files have been created in the directory i specified, however, i cant get the azureus to show me anything about whats going on. its a blank window
<procyon> yes they can
<Bohica032> LOL
<Rooy> kraypius: try removing "dbus-launch --exit-withsession" part
<cables> !offtopic | pwnzorz, procyon
<ubotu> pwnzorz, procyon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ropha> gRaCiOsO, so the place to start is "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<pwnzorz> port dx 10 then.
<gbv22> pwnzorz: why dont u run some games on linux..try it out..and then talk about it...
<Rooy> kraypius: i'm on nvidia, not xgl, can't test that out
<ropha> ralph-nader, well, you could create the directory ... and give it permissions that will allow you to use it
<yooluca> cables yes im here
<kraypius> rooy,  kbrb
<pwnzorz> gbv 22: i know they run but the gfx arent as refined, the drivers are lame, and as far as support, your screwed...
<ralph-nader> ropha; Which permissions? :o
<cables> yooluca, do this: sudo aptitude install lame faac
<cellofellow> I have a Debian Sarge server and two problem Windows98/ME clients. The Win98 boxes can browse shares just fine, but when printing to a shared printer, I get: "There was an error writing to \\SERVER1\hplaser for printer (Network1): The network name cannot be found."
<ropha> ralph-nader, well first create the directory $HOME/Webcam_Pictures
<cellofellow> Like I said, browsing shares works fine.
<ralph-nader> Okay.
<billy> Greetings fellow earth_creatures.
<ropha> ralph-nader, see what happens with camorama then
<Bohica032> is there a guide for dummies for ubuntu?  something that explains things step-by-step?
<gbv22> pwnzorz: true...i dual boot with vista myself..cause configuring some things can be a pain..but 90% of the apps i need work...and if i had a little more knowledge..i guess mroe would
<ralph-nader> It gives the same error.
<ralph-nader> I tried it a minute ago.
<ropha> Bohica032, it's called Windows. Next!
<Bohica032> lol
<ralph-nader> ropha; Haha.
<kraypius> rooy, X started up but everything looks the same
<Bohica032> lmao
<yooluca> cables and then ? that would not install me a gui package is it ?
<cables> yooluca, no gui.
<ralph-nader> Let me try to change the permissions.
<Bohica032> thaks guys I needed that
<ropha> ralph-nader, and you still get the "could not create" error? Have you looked to make sure it really is created?
<cellofellow> Bohica032: yes, all over. I haven't found one personally cause I like the nitty gritty.
<Rooy> kraypius: have you start beryl-manager?
<mattyv> Bohica032: It won't go through everything, but the guide in System > Ubuntu is pretty good
<ralph-nader> I'm positive.
<kraypius> rooy, yeah i see a little diamond
<billy> Bohica032:  using Edgy?
<kraypius> rooy, but nothing seems different
<ralph-nader> mkdir is idiot proof. (Well, almost.)
<Bohica032> this is my 1st exposure to this system
<cables> yooluca, to convert a file, run this command: lame --decode <in>.mp3 - | faac -b 128 - -o <out.m4a>
<Bohica032> I have no ideas about command lines and such
<pwnzorz> linux needs to get rid of console
<billy> Bohica032, it can be a little overwhelming.
<yooluca> cables cheers mate
<cellofellow> help please? Samba problems.
<Rooy> kraypius: rightclick the beryl icon and see what's selected in "window manager"
<cellofellow> pwnzorz: never!
<ropha> pwnzorz, now you are just talking crap
<cables> yooluca, replace <in> with the name of your file, in single quotes. Replace <out> with the name of the output file, in single quotes
<Bohica032> i read the LAMP guide, and I'm lost
<rowdog> Random12341, you probably need to get "My Torrents" open again, "View | My Torrents" or CTRL+1
<yooluca> cables yes .. thanks a lot for your help mate
<kraypius> rooy, metacity
<procyon> pwnzorz: pwnzorz = pwnzorz--
<billy> Bohica032, are you using Edgy?
<Random12341> billy: a little? in my opinion, its insane to have any sort of multi tasking OS for general use so dependent on the console. NO ONE in their right mind would wanna use it like that.
<cables> yooluca, no problem
<yooluca> cables got to go now ...  see yoo
<Rooy> kraypius: select Beryl there
<cables> yooluca, hold on
<kraypius> rooy, woh
<cables> damn
<pwnzorz> cellofellow: when i use i feel like im back in DOS, not cool for something thats tryin to be revolutionary...
<snaidis> How do I uninstall programs using wine?
<mattyv> pwnzorz: Windows needs to add a more powerful console, oh hang on...they did in Vista. Maybe because console is great for those who know it
<kraypius> JELLO!!!!!!!!!!!
<ralph-nader> ropha; It still gives the error.
<Rooy> kraypius: :)
<Bohica032> no idea... i think so... the 6.06 desktop
* mattyv won't reply to offtopic anymore
<ropha> Random12341, right ... so your thinking is servers should always have a GUI, ala Windows?
<cables> mattyv, I thought Monad was taken out of vista?
<ralph-nader> Even when I try it using sudo.
<kraypius> tyvm
<gbv22> pwnzorz: you clearly have no idea wht ure takin bout...lol...
<cellofellow> pwnzorz: DOS? No way. Linux terminals way way way way better than DOS.
<mattyv> cables: their loss then :)
<ralph-nader> sudo /usr/bin/camorama -d /dev/video0 etc.
<Random12341> ropha, a server is not a "Multi tasking os for general use"
<gbv22> pwnzorz: revolutionary!=no console
<cellofellow> pwnzorz: when you use the terminal, you are in CONTROL of your computer. Feel the power.
<pwnzorz> gbv 22: it uses it way too much... thats all im sayin.
<ropha> Random12341, of course it is
<billy> Random12341, yes, the console dependecy is a bit too much to ask when it comes to some cases.  There are other distros though.
<procyon> pwnzorz: Just because something doesnt have pretty buttons doesnt make it useless. Every day I admin windows systems I wish I had the command line ability of *nix
<Random12341> ropha, perhaps you should reread the definition of a server.
<ropha> and anyone who doesn't realise the power of the console should go back to Windows
<ralph-nader> procyon; Amen.
<Rooy> kraypius: for academic purpose, try replace "Xsession gnome-session" with "dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session" :)
<gbv22> pwnzorz: true...after the first 3 weeks..u get used to it tho...heck i actually prefer the consol in some instances
<ropha> Random12341, yeah right. Perhaps you should learn to use the console
<ralph-nader> Console is like Jesus of the *nix biblical world.
<Bohica032> what isthe differance between the 6.06 and the 6.10
<billy> Bohica032, this is a good guide.  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Rooy> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ralph-nader> Except, it wasn't nailed to a cross.
<ropha> procyon, exactly ... for me the worst thing about windows is the lack of a useable shell
<cables> Bohica032, one is newer, one will be supported for 3 years.
<pwnzorz> gbv 22: console isnt the biggest killer of people migratin from microsoft
<procyon> ropha: yup
<pwnzorz> is
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rooy> Bohica032: the highlights are in the release notes
<cellofellow> please help with my crazy advanced samba problems. I tried everywhere but no one knows a thing.
<ralph-nader> Anywho, it stills gives the same error.
<Bohica032> so I guess i should upgrade to 6.10 than?
<ralph-nader> I could always search the package manager for another suitable program.
<Random12341> ropha, it is clearly ignorant to stick to command line for everything. There is no point in having to memorize the name for the command and all of its options for EVERYTHING. It is ease of use. a simple GUI for anything reduces the errors and time that it takes to run any given application.
<billy> Bohica032, not necessarily.
<ropha> Random12341, memorize all the options? You should learn about man pages ....
<rickyfingers> does anyone here know of a good text editor for programming besides vi or emacs?
<ralph-nader> rtfm.
<ralph-nader> haha
<coopster> gah! does ubuntu's wiki cache things that you make a preview of when you're creating a page?
<cellofellow> scite
<kraypius> rooy, what will that do?
<ralph-nader> Gah, back to packages.
<cellofellow> rickyfingers: scite.
<mattyv> cellofellow: I assume everywhere means #samba?
<kraypius> this is what I have
<procyon> rickyringers: gecit?
<kraypius> exec /etc/X11/Xsession gnome-session
<kraypius> # dbus-launch --exit-with-session
<cellofellow> mattyv: yes
<procyon> err gedit
<rickyfingers> thanks cellofellow, I'll check it out.
<Random12341> ropha, again... takes more time to search through all those pages, when a gui is straight foreward. anyways, you are thickheaded and a fanboy, im done argueing with you. :)
<cellofellow> mattyv: quiet as a tomb
<nospi> anyone know of a good graphical editor like dreamweaver?
<nospi> for HTML, PHP, CSS, JS etc
<Rooy> kraypius: i can;t test it (nvidia card), just curious out of academic sense
<nalioth> nospi: you might try nvu
<Matic`Makovec> Hey. How can I mount .iso movie?
<cellofellow> nospi: Nvu maybe.
<Rooy> kraypius: you know, many ways to do one thing
<nospi> nalioth, ok. i'll check it out, thanks
<nospi> cellofellow, thanks :)
<procyon> Random12341: --help
<ropha> Random12341, and if you don't understand the power of the console over a GUI, you clearly haven't used the console. A GUI increases time used ... jeez, where we getting these people
<mattyv> cellofellow: Hmm, I setup mine using webmin so I doubt I'll be of help
<kraypius> is it bad that I have this commented? # dbus-launch --exit-with-session
<kraypius> cause i know the things it tells you to add are to correct issues
<cables> Random12341, have you ever actually used the console? Do you know what piping is?
<ropha> Random12341, lol, yeah right. I feel sorry for you that the console is too hard for you to figure out. That's why Windows is there for ppl like you. Like classes for special kids at school.
<Bohica032> billy can i PM you?
<coopster> ropha, a console doesn't restrict input by only offering specific choices with limited options, that obviously makes it inferior and scary
<cellofellow> mattyv: I have webmin but the option is just not there.
<kraypius> if u want me to change it post me exactly what the line should be
<kraypius> so i dont mess it up
<rickyfingers> I like gedit, especailly how it colors the text, but once upon a time I had an editor that also auto-completed stuff like function names, cut down on errors a lot.
<billy> Bohica032, absolutely.
<cables> coopster, inferior? I don't think so...
<coopster> rickyfingers, look at eclipse
<Rooy> kraypius: ok, just skip that, start customising your experience!! :D
<ralph-nader> (camorama:24784): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ralph-nader> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<coopster> cables, (sarcasm)
<ralph-nader> I broke it.
<ralph-nader> :(
<cellofellow> rickyfingers: DrPython is based off of scite and can do that sort of stuff, for HTML and C/C++ too.
<ropha> coopster, exactly ;)
<cables> coopster, omg, i just scrolled up and re-read it again and realized that :)
<rickyfingers> I'll check out eclipse too, but isn't that for Java?
<cables> coopster, when I don't recognize sarcasm, it's time for me to go to bed
<procyon> rickyfingers: what lang are you using?
<coopster> rickyfingers, it's made with java in mind, but there are plugins for ruby, c++, and i'm sure others
<rickyfingers> I mainly use C.
<cellofellow> Java has C plugins
<coopster> there's a C plugin
<ropha> coopster, these people think they were born with an intuitive grasp of windows .. when the truth is, it was foistered upon them, they could barely learn that, and anything that requires learning anything else is beyond them
<darkholme> hi again
<ropha> !ot|ropha
<rickyfingers> let me check out eclipse and DrPython...
<darkholme> I have been asking a lot of times the same question
<ropha> i thought i'd warn myself
<procyon> ropha: haha, nice
<darkholme> I hope this time i'll find someone who knows the answer
<cables> ropha, the minute I learned about | I was hooked on the cli :)
<coopster> ropha, yeah.  that's always the big problem.  when you teach someone that windows === computing, anything that's not windows is obviously just not done properly
<Bohica032> WOOHOO I did it!!!
<billy> darkholme, what's going on?
<rickyfingers> sweet, I see SciTE compiles stuff for me too.
<ropha> coopster, yep, and that's what gets me. Heh, i was using 'console' before windows came around, and I'll be using it when it's gone :)
<coopster> "Help file?  ahahah, that's what the IT department is for.  you're just crazy if you think i could look up how to do something, if it's not written in big bold letters.  preferably bigger letters than the actual button that does the thing."
<catxk> one more thing... I got a 60 GB harddrive in my laptop divided in 20gb for windows and 40gb for files like music etc... I dont mind reinstalling windows and splitting the 20gb, but I dont want to alter the contents of the 40gb partition
<catxk> is this at all possible?
<Random12341> all you people are close minded fools. It has nothing to do with windows. Its like saying its better to have to drive a car with a hand on each wheel to steer it rather then using a steering wheel.
<darkholme> I have been trying with to install ubuntu edgy in a laptop computer Dell XPS M1710 but it is not running the setup...I don't know why... the cd is ok because I have tested it in other machine and it installs fine... and the boot order is ok because Im able to install ubuntu dapper drake
<darkholme> i just want to know why I cant run the install of edgy
<darkholme> :S
<coopster> rickyfingers, i highly recommend eclipse, it does compiling, debugging, CVS and SVN sychronizing, etc...
<Bohica032> hey billy, I guess my chat program doesn't allow me to PM you
<Random12341> perhaps you just cant handle more then one thing happening at a time, but for multitasking, no person in their right mind would prefer commandline. period.
<ropha> Random12341, and again, as anyone with any computer experience hear will tell you, it is more efficient, faster, easier and more precise to use the console
<billy> Bohica032, which chat program?
<Random12341> lmfao.
<cables> darkholme, a bug perhaps? Also try re-burning the CD in case for some reason it's not reading the CD in that computer.
<Bohica032> conversation for MAC
<ropha> Random12341, come back in a couple years when you have experience with it, and actually know what you are talkiing about
<coopster> Random12341, ahahah.  guess what?  how many consoles do you think i can open up?
<Bohica032> is there something better out there?
<procyon> Random12341: Show me how to quickly parse a log file for events on a certain date, add that data to a new file and ftp that to a server using windows gui
<rickyfingers> speaking of installing edgy on a laptop, I convinced my little brother to install it on an inspiron 8100 (dell) last weekend.
<darkholme> I think is a bug regarding my cd drive but im not sure
<Rooy> Bohica032: no, the freenode server requires registered nicks for PM
<ropha> Random12341, go google "screen" ... jeez, is it me, or are these ppl getting dumber?
<Rooy> !register | Bohica032
<ubotu> Bohica032: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Random12341> lmfao. you are fools.
<coopster> Random12341, GUIs have a purpose.  it is _not_ flexibility.  if you think that, you're missing the point of having a window with buttons instead of an infinitely expandable scripting language.  period.
<rickyfingers> When he was finished, the w, s, and x buttons didn't work on the keyboard.
<Random12341> all three of you meet ignore. :)
<nalioth> ropha: please be civil
<billy> Bohica032, look at your left hand column.  You should see my name.  Click on it.
<ropha> procyon, heh, i was going to go there too ... with a nice awk script
<liuxh> hello,everybody
<rickyfingers> Any one know what might be causing the problem (besides a busted keyboard>?
<cosmo_> this makes 3 days I have been figting with this and 3 reinstalls, I am running edgy, have a Gforce 6600GT a amptron cs17 CRT on the primary display and a optiquest q71 CRT connected to DVI out(with a CRT converter that came with the card) every time I try and follow the guides I have found to enable both with twinview it toasts the xorg.conf anyone able to help?
<liuxh> hello
<billy> darkholme, it could be.  the feisty experts are in #ubuntu+1
<ajayc> wtf whenevr I open java.freenode.net in firefox it crashes!!! other java apps work
<ajayc> any idea?
<ropha> procyon, let's pipe some commands with a GUI ... wait a sec ....
<darkholme> but ...i tried also with another distro: Zabayon
<darkholme> and the same is happening...
<procyon> haha
<darkholme> Im able to install only ubuntu dapper drake
<billy> darkholme, are you sure you have boot from CD enabled in the BIOS?
<coopster> eh, either way, linux is not just a console, but windows is (or is trying to be) just a GUI.  i like options. ;)
<billy> darkholme, you could always install dapper and then upgrade.
<darkholme> yes...It's true...but it takes hours...
<Random12341> i dont understand this version of azureus. I think its downloading a torrent. the files have been created in the directory i specified, however, i cant get the azureus to show me anything about whats going on. its a blank window.
<darkholme> actually i have right now edgy
<darkholme> because i installed dapper and then upgraded
<ropha> coopster, and the best thing? I started on a VAX back in the stone ages, and I can still use most of the same commands with todays *nixes
<darkholme> but I need a clean edgy
<darkholme> :S
<procyon> ropha, geez a vax
<ropha> procyon, as i say, the stone ages
<billy> darkholme, so neither Edgy nor Feisty will install from CD, but Dapper will?
<rickyfingers> ouch eclipse won't run because it's saying there's no jre but I thought open office (which I have) uses java?
<darkholme> exactly...
<cosmo_> on another subject anyone know of a guide for a newbie intro to terminal commands?
<procyon> ropha, i didnt even exist when those first came into existance
<darkholme> I have tried also with Feisty and it's not running the setup
<ropha> procyon, LOL
<rickyfingers> cosmo_ not to be a jerk, but try man man
<rickyfingers> and man bash
<darkholme> even with the alternate cd
<darkholme> is very strange
<darkholme> :S
<billy> cosmo_ : http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<mattyv> rickyfingers: Ubuntu ships with the Free Software Foundation java, that's what office uses. Maybe eclipse can't find it
<nalioth> !tell cosmo_ about cli
<ardchoille> !bash | cosmo_
<ubotu> cosmo_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ropha> cosmo_, or google for general unix commands
<kraypius> rooy, why isnt it chaning my emerald themes when I select them?
<billy> darkholme, yes, that is strange.  I'd still recommend you ask the folks in #ubuntu+1.  They're privy to the differences in editions more so than I.
<billy> Bohica032, you there?
<Bohica032> ok so i want to register my nick but what and where?
<rickyfingers> mattyv: I'm a little miffed because this is the first time in months that synaptic didn't install something perfectly.
<ardchoille> !register | Bohica032
<ubotu> Bohica032: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ropha> Bohica032, /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<darkholme> #ubuntu+1 is another channel?
<darkholme> in this server?
<ardchoille> yes
<Bohica032> ok where do i write that?
<Rooy> kraypius: wierd, last time i use emerald, just clicking on one applies it instantly
<ropha> Bohica032, right here!
<billy> darkholme, yes.  Server > Join Channel
<ropha> Bohica032, then do /msg nickserv identify <passwd>
<Random12341> well i've had fun with the dicktards of tonight. good night everyone. :) Ropha: someday you should i dunno, grow a brain cell and stop being a fanboy. :)
<ropha> lol
<coopster>  i just wrote an awesome howto in ubuntu's wiki, and then firefox ate it after i previewed it.  anyone know if firefox caches POST actions, or if ubuntu's wiki caches previewed pages?
<mattyv> rickyfingers: understood, there is possibly a mistake in /etc/alternatives, but I'm a bit of a noob in that area
<darkholme> ok thanks for the advice!
<rickyfingers> now, if I use synaptic to install sun-java5 or whatever, is that going to hose my other applications that use a different java?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-110-144-164.hr.hr.cox.net]  by nalioth
<ropha> he got owned, cried, and ran away home :)
<billy> coopster:  I've salvaged forum posts with the backspace button.  Not sure about your case though.
<kosnick> hi all. I have installed the icecast2 server with synaptic.But i can not access even the icecast directory. It was built (during the "synaptic" process) with the icecast user. Any ideas? (someone suggested to run the icecast daemon on rc.conf but there is no rc.conf)
<mattyv> rickyfingers: Try java -version to check you have something
<procyon> Random lacked heart
<nalioth> rickyfingers: no, it will not
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nalioth> rickyfingers: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<nalioth> hi lisapc
<m4t> kosnick : try reading the man page?
<ropha> !annoying_ops|nalioth
<lisapc> nalioth, hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoying_ops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickyfingers> nalioth: will do
<cosmo_> nalioth: thanks for that link
<bonii> .win 6
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ropha!*@*]  by nalioth
<lisapc> how can I create a DVD menu etc ready to burn to DVD?
<madsrh> When I boot processlist writes: "Checking root file system      FAILED", Why and can I fix it?
<kraypius> I HATE RED
<m4t> kosnick : and make sure you have the configuration file edited properly
<kraypius> :P
<nanana> oh noes
<Rooy> kraypius: you can select GTK window decorator
<z9999> We followed some instructions for our nvidia graphics card and now can only get a login window, after telling us we have no driver for the video card installed. Anyone know how to get the driver reinstalled from this point?
<Rooy> kraypius: back to orange :)
<noob> Mounting a newly installed hard drive, any body?
<eroll> anyone know how to change the style of the taskbars while using beryl/xgl?
<kraypius> rooy, i figured it out.. i have to reload the decorator each time i change it
<madsrh> noob -> theres a guide in the forum, worked really well for me!
<ardchoille> noob: Do yo have a mount point made for the drive and have you formatted it yet?
<kosnick> m4t : i downloaded with synaptic. i can not have access to the directory at all . permission denied
<Thinkpad_Guru> eroll, you can right click, go to properties, and manual change them, or use a metacity theme that automaticly changes the color
<Th3o> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu feisty (hda2) from another installed feisty (hda11), but when step 5 starts (after partitions) it tells to me, that it couldn't be able to umount hda11, so how could install ubuntu from another installed version?
<Rooy> kraypius: left a message on #beryl and someone will get attention, i'm not sure that's the way it works
<noob> This is an old hard drive of mine, and when I run sudo fdisk -l, it's detected
<Rooy> kraypius: yesterday lupine_85 was really helpful for me on #beryl
<eroll> i tried using the "theme" in system>preferences, but i get the error that says "the default theme schemas could not be found on your system. this means that you probably don't have metacity installed or that your gconf is configured incorrectly
<noob> but other than that.. not really sure what I'm doing
<kosnick> m4t the directory which was created belongs to "icecast" user . I dont know the password , it was created during the process
<m4t> kosnick: edit the files with sudo
<fiction> !nvidia
<kraypius> k
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rooy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<m4t> try going to a console and typing 'sudo -c'
<nanana> nalioth, it's good you do your only job of telling people when they are OT or not being polite ... but why don't you earn your keep and actually *do* something. Dopey cunt
<Rooy> !diskmounter | noob
<nanana> :)
<nanana> bye
<ubotu> noob: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<m4t> you could even do 'sudo su - icecast'
<Bohica032> noob - I just finished the same problem
* kraypius is never booting back into windows again
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.190.196.82]  by nalioth
<madsrh> ANYONE, When I boot processlist writes: "Checking root file system FAILED", Why and can I fix it?
<noob> Bohica, what was your solution?
<Bohica032> PM me
<nalioth> !register | noob
<ubotu> noob: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ardchoille> Bohica032: he can't, he isn't identified to nickserv
<Bohica032> oh...I just did that too...LOL
<eroll> i'm trying to theme the taskbars and the icons but no luck
<hole> hello i'mtrying to read my ntfs partition but when i enabled it in disk manager and clicked browse it told me i didn't have the permissions necessary to view it
<ardchoille> eroll: System -> Preferences -> Themes
<Bohica032> ardchoille - can you PM me so to see if my registration worked?
<kosnick> m4t : with sudo su i will need the icecast password , right? i dont have it
<ardchoille> Bohica032: It worked, you're id'd
<m4t> no
<Flannel> kosnick: you don't need to sudo su, just sudo.
<Thinkpad_Guru> I was on here last night with a Samba issue, it would automaticly just quit, in the middle of a network transfer.  I came to figure out, that there were two files that had the same name but with different case.  I didn't catch this at first, but then It dawned on me about Windoze case insensitivity, and just renamed the file and it worked.  Make note of this if someone has a similar issue..
<eroll> ardchoille, tried that... gives me this error
<eroll> i tried using the "theme" in system>preferences, but i get the error that says "the default theme schemas could not be found on your system. this means that you probably don't have metacity installed or that your gconf is configured incorrectly
<nalioth> kosnick: don't use sudo su
<ardchoille> eroll: You using beryl?
<eroll> yeah
<kosnick> m4t : i will give it a try then
<ardchoille> eroll: /join #ubuntu-effects
<kosnick> sudo su -icecast
<kosnick> i meant
<Flannel> kosnick: no.
<nalioth> kosnick: use sudo -i instead
<Flannel> kosnick: sudo icecast
<snaidis> My wine uninstaller doesn't work
<Flannel> kosnick: but, you shouldn't need to sudo icecast anyway.
<nalioth> this is not debian, kosnick
<snaidis> It doesn't uninstall...
<kosnick> ???
<Bohica032> Where can i find a good IRC program for ubuntu
<m4t> kosnick: yup
<kosnick> the direcotory ,from bulit . belongs to "icecast user who was created during built and i dont know anything about it (i mean password) . Sudo wont give me access to the directory (at least this wont help -> sudo cd /etc/icecast2
<m4t> dont be afraid to use google
<kosnick> )
<Flannel> kosnick: `sudo /etc/init.d/icecast2 restart` will restart your icecast server
<ardchoille> Bohica032: xchat (gui) is good, or irssi (text-based) is also good
<Thinkpad_Guru> bohica032 I use and like X-chat-gnome
<Flannel> kosnick: you don't need to use sudo to change to that directory, just cd to it
<m4t> kosnick: by the way, you can get a root shell by typing 'sudo -c'
<Flannel> m4t, kosnick, sudo -i, but we don't need a root shell at this point, or shouldnt
<m4t> then just edit the files with nano or whatever you prefer
<kosnick> Flannel : shouldnt that work with restart? Last night i closed my pc and this mornigh stil the same
<m4t> o
<hole> hello i'mtrying to read my ntfs partition but when i enabled it in disk manager and clicked browse it told me i didn't have the permissions necessary to view it
<Joshooa> Bohica032: Gaim works good for Ubuntu I think
<Flannel> kosnick: what?
<m4t> root shells are fun though
<Thinkpad_Guru> bohica032 X-chat-gnome is a slightly simpler version of regular full feature X-chat, and has some cool plugins.
<magic_ninja> is the geforce 7800 osoc a very good card?
<kosnick> Flannel : the restart of the server should have been during restart of the computer. I closed it last night but this morning same things happen
<Joshooa> magic_ninja: My brother has that one, it's cool and can run Doom 3 on Ultra, but it has problems with his driver and fails on startup sometimes
<Joshooa> magic_ninja: But he's in Winblows
<Flannel> kosnick: `cd /etc/icecast2` gives you what?
<kosnick> Flannen : or not ? Am i wrong about it?
<Flannel> kosnick: that's correct.  Restarting your computer will restart icecast.
<kosnick> Flannel : on sec
<mattyv> Bohica032: My personal fav is xchat, but give them all a try and see what you like
<Bohica032> thanks
<ajayc> guys I just upgraded to edgy and with easyubuntu I installed everything now when I open firefox and java.freenode.net firefox crashes!!!
<magic_ninja> so its worth 90 dollars
<m4t> make sure the init file is +x
<kosnick> Flannel : bash: cd: /etc/icecast2 : Permission denied
<Flannel> kosnick: eh?  That shouldn't be.
<kosnick> yeap i know
<kosnick> but still its happening
<Flannel> kosnick: did you fiddle with the permissions?
<ajayc> oh come on someone help
<mkquist> hey all
<kosnick> nope nothing
<Flannel> kosnick: what are the perms on that folder?  (cd /etc, then ls -al | grep icecast)
<kosnick> it was created like it. And it belongs to icecast user
<kosnick> one sec
<mkquist> having grub problems...  rt now ive got a machine that i tried to use SGD to fix and its just filling the screen w/the word GRUB on reboot
<billy> is there a way to become superuser in nautilus to change the permissions on a folder?
<Flannel> billy: `gksudo nautilus` will get you a root nautilus.  Just close it the moment you're finished.
<Thinkpad_Guru> billy gksudo nautilus
<billy> Flannel, Thinkpad_Guru, thank you.
<Thinkpad_Guru> billy n/p :)
<kosnick> ls -la icecast : ---> "ls : icecast2 : permission denied" .
<kosnick> my gosh
<kosnick> really wieard , isnt it?>?
<Flannel> kosnick: no no.  `ls -al | grep icecast`
<kosnick> ah yes you want all of them , wait
<Flannel> kosnick: no, not all of them.  Just the icecast line, that's what the grep is for
<kosnick> yes on moment
<Thinkpad_Guru> ajayc you try reinstalling java, or firefox, just incase something got poo'd up in the upgrade?
<kosnick> dwrxwrx--- 4 icecast2 icecast
<kosnick> and more things i believe you dont need
<Flannel> kosnick: what user:group?
<Flannel> kosnick: and, is this edgy or dapper?
<noob> Fdisk detects a newly installed hard drive, but when I go to mount it it says "mount: can't find /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<billy> Thinkpad_Guru, so just setting myself to owner and setting root to read/write should set everything cool, right?
<noob> What am I doing wrong?
<kosnick> user and group as mentioned . 6.10
<m4t> kosnick check your system log
<m4t> make sure that there is an init file for icecast to start
<kosnick> m4t : what for? and where are the logs?
<Flannel> kosnick: I suggest removing icecast2 package (with --purge) and then reinstalling it.
<m4t> make sure you edit and possibly rename the icecast configuration file so the program knows where to find it
<kosnick> Flannel : already did (twice- icluding just using apt-get install instead of synaptic)
<m4t> kosnick: http://www.google.com/search?q=icecast+configuration
<ajayc> what is the alternate cd?
<ajayc> what is an alternate cd?!
<Flannel> kosnick: very odd.  Well, alright.  We'll assume this is correct then.  Ok.  So, since I imagine you don't want to use sudo a couple of times, go ahead and `sudo -i` to get a root shell, then you can navigate to /etc/icecast2 and fiddle with the config stuff.  Once you're done, make sure you exit out of the root shell
<billy> ajayc:  an alternate CD is designed for install only, no LiveCD.
<walrusman> is there any advantage to having version 7.04 (fiesty fawn) over 6.10 (edgy eft)?
<kosnick> m4t : i read yesterday somewhere that i need to change something about rc.conf . But i have no rc.conf file
<ajayc> billy where can I download it from?
<billy> walrusman:  most say yes, but feisty talk is in #ubuntu+1.
<billy> ajayc:  you want Edgy?
<kosnick> Flannel ok it is working this way
<ajayc> fiesty billy
<m4t> u better be playin some good music with that
<kosnick> m4t : after all that trouble youmean?
<noob> #ubuntu+1
<noob> whoops
<billy> ajayc:  you sure you don't want to wait a few weeks until it is officially released?  it's still in alpha.
<kosnick> what is the differrence between sudo -s and sudo -i
<ajayc> billy i can update cant I?
<walrusman> billy: thanks
<billy> ajayc:  yes.
<ajayc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/feisty-desktop-i386.iso <---- is this the one?
<billy> !update | ajayc
<ubotu> ajayc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eck> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<josch> hi!
<kosnick> m4t and Flannel : what is the difference between sudo -s and sudo -i ?
<ajayc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/feisty-alternate-i386.iso <this one?
<eck> ajayc: yes, that is the alternate cd
<eck> kosnick: whether the shell in /etc/passwd is run when you execute the command, it isn't a big difference
<billy> ajayc:  yes, that'll do you, but keep in mind there are features that will be missing until the official release next month.
<RaidenCX> ubuntu for noobs? do i go for it? and is the dvd better?
<ajayc> is this like the install we used to have in 4.10?
<eck> kosnick: it is documented in the man page :-)
<billy> RaidenCX, just do it man.
<eck> ajayc: i believe so, it is the old debian text installer
<ajayc> that wonderful
<kosnick> eck : yes i am checking it right now
<eck> i would suspect that for most purposes you can use them interchangeably
<RaidenCX> do i have to erase a logical partition to create another one on the hdd? of 3 partitions, primary has WinXP, and i want Ubuntu on a logical. Any tools (no fdisk please)
<sensoph> anyone in here have any success with getting a geforce 8800 gts to boot up into x at all?
<kosnick> eck : thx
<eck> RaidenCX: you only need to delete a partition if you have four primary partitions and want to have more than four partitions
<RaidenCX> oh
<eck> RaidenCX: in that case, you would need to delete a primary partition and create a logical partition in its place
<RaidenCX> hmm...yes!
<kosnick> Flannel and m4t thx for your time
<RaidenCX> and KDE or Gnome? after my upgrade i'll have a C2duo and a 7600GTX
<JHSands> so I'm thinking, if I use this to backup evolution, what programs do I need to restart after all the killing? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/03/how-to-backup-evolution/
<eck> RaidenCX: try them both out, people have very strong opinions both ways
<RaidenCX> and i do want it to look sweet
<RaidenCX> ok eck, thanks for your time
<Bohica032_> ok i'm back
<Bohica032_> Got the xChat
<blitzchecker> hi
<eck> JHSands: i think you'd want to restart your gnome session, i'm not sure that you can bring gconfd back up correctly in a manual way (or at the least, it would be difficult)
<josch> gt
<blitzchecker> i fixed my xgl problem, but now ther's a new...
<JHSands> eck: do you think using the "simple backup config" with "use recommended backup settings" would backup evolution and solve my problem?
<blitzchecker> when i log in with xgl ther's only a black screen and a mouse cursor...
<blitzchecker> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eck> JHSands: what is your problem?
<JHSands> eck: I'm paranoid about hard drive failures and want to backup my evolution settings/email/contacts daily
<eck> JHSands: I would run the tar command daily without stopping gconfd/evolution, and then periodically (maybe once a week) do it the right way with gconf/evolution stopped
<GenNMX> Can I have I have two X servers showing something on two different monitors using two different video cards without using Xinerama?
<eck> JHSands: you could also run something like isync or fetchmail and have evolution read the email from that if you are just interested in backing up mail
<eck> (that is sort of what i do)
<JHSands> will check into isync
* JHSands looks for crontab gui in Ubuntu
<eck> i use isync and a local imap server on my laptop
<eck> just because i was tired of evolution not properly synchronizing my imap email if I checked it from more than one computer
<yarza> helo everybody
<JHSands> *still looking for crontab gui in Ubuntu*
<eck> haha, crontabe is pretty simple, just run 'crontab -e'
<eck> here's one to get you started http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10868/
<eck> GenNMX: i think it would be pretty simple if you were ok with running two different login sessions
<JHSands> 59 23 * * * root /home/jhsands/evolution-backup.sh  will back it up daily? (considering I have proper commands in the .sh file)
<eck> um, set the mailto variable to an empty string, or else the local user will get mail
<eck> and why do you have root in there?
<JHSands> eck: cuz I'm a n00b
<eck> the part after the time component is the command, so just have the line with the location of the script
<JHSands> so: 59 23 * * * /home/jhsands/evolution-backup.sh
<eck> yes, that looks right (make sure there the script is executable though)
* JHSands 755's the .sh file
<eck> and you should name the backup something like evolution-backup-`date +%f`.tar.gz
<eck> oops, date +%F
<JHSands> awesome :) thanks
<eck> it will create backups like evolution-backup-2007-03-18.tar.gz
<Bohica032> What is the easiest way to install LAMP
<Bohica032> I have the server CD
<eck> Bohica032: there is an install lamp option when you run the installer
<mn> :)
<Bohica032> yeah but I'm running desktop
<eck> JHSands: for extra credit, delete backups more than X days old :-)
<Bohica032> how can I set up LAMP off the server CD
<eck> Bohica032: apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<eck> if you are running your desktop just install the packages with apt, the server cd would only be for if you are doing a new install
<Bohica032> this is what I got "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Bohica032> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Bohica032> "
<JHSands> eck: is the ` the thing by 1
<eck> yes
<eck> to test it out, try: echo evolution-backup-`date +%F`.tar.gz
<khaoshizon> whats up people, just wanted to ask just in case anyone knew how to fix this. I clean installed ubuntu a couple of hours ago and ive been installing the patches, ati drivers and samba. now my pc is just crawling, it takes a really long time to open applications.
<LaNCeloT_RW> how do I use a transparent "terminal" ?? i forgot the name of application that do this
<eck> LaNCeloT_RW: most terminals have such a feature... the default terminal in gnome does if you go to edit > current profile
<eck> it's under effects
<billy> what's the "commercial" repository?
<runtime> hi
<billy> hi runtime.
<pisedoffcracker1> can anyone tell me if you can run fedora core in virtualbox
<runtime> hey guys
<runtime> tell me what mediaplayer to use in ubuntu
<eck> khaoshizon: look at gnome-system-monitor and see if you can see anything using a lot of ram/cpu
<Bohica032> !LAMP | Bohica032
<rambo3> !codecs | runtime
<ubotu> runtime: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eck> make sure to set all processes in the view thing
<rambo3> !bug 92433
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug 92433 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JHSands> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<runtime> what u mean freee formats?
<runtime> ubotu!!!
<nospi> runtime, lol
<nospi> runtime, ubotu is a bot
<nospi> runtime, so you'll have to trigger him
<nalioth> runtime: visit the page ubotu showed you
<runtime> what is ubotu?
<Flannel> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<runtime> lol
<khaoshizon> eck: ok, ill get back to you on that. im transferring my files from the other laptop to this computer.
<mattyv> rambo3: I really can't believe that bug ever came into existance, some people have strange minds...phallic :/ whatever
<runtime> ubotu hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<khaoshizon> as of now it shows 60%+ cpu, 20%+ ram
<runtime> whats up?
<runtime> ubotu how are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runtime> lolz
<khaoshizon> 80% cpu rather
<runtime> ubotu media player?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about media player? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runtime> what media player to use ubotu?
<rickyfingers> runtime: vlc is pretty good
<runtime> vlc
<JHSands> so now my major dilemna... I have an acer ast180 that has built in raid... and i only currently have 1 HD installed with Ubuntu on it... what is the best way to add another disk?
<runtime> wait to try
<runtime> i am downloading vlc
<rambo3> mattyv, it is just funny that some noticed it.
<mattyv> rambo3: yeah i think so too, never would have occurred to me at all
<runtime> what is your favourite operating system?
<JHSands> runtime: dos 5
<mattyv> Oh well, quite like the newest splash when the icons are on it
<runtime> lolz
<JHSands> and pc-dos at that
<eck> khaoshizon: what process is using all the cpu?
<runtime> my favourite its mac osx 10.4
<khaoshizon> umm
<runtime> and unix
<runtime> and linux of cource :P
<rickyfingers> runtime: it depends on what applications i want to use...
<runtime> no it is not
<Bohica032> need help installing LAMP on desktop
<runtime> cause dos applications
<Flannel> Bohica032: what do you need help with?
<runtime> u can run them anywhere
<JHSands> i wonder if i could h4x0r some systems with a qbasic program?
<runtime> even in linux enviroment
<eck> haha, real hackers use qbasic
<runtime> 67% of vlc
<fishor> hi all! i have one problem with use of WINS on my desktop. This desktop is konnectet to the student network with two subnets. the second subnet is thrue router available, i can see the machines with nautilus but i can't acces it (i can access machines in my subnet). It's look like this is nautilus specifick becous thre command line there is no problem. Please help me lazy web, what i macking wrong  (em i so stupid or it's bug )
<Bohica032> Flannel - I got the server CD and I want to instal LAMP onto ubuntu desktop
<rickyfingers> Bohica032 if memory serves, the easiest way is just to use synaptic to install apache with the apropriate plugins
<runtime> qbasic lolz
<runtime> 80%
<Flannel> Bohica032: eh?  So, you have a desktop installation already?
<runtime> one question guys?
<khaoshizon> eck: no big numbers with the running programs
<runtime> can i ask you something?
<rickyfingers> then you can control apache through system->administration->services
<Joshooa> When I am trying to install stuff, is there a way to make it get stuff from the internet that's on the Ubuntu DVD, so I don't have to always have it in my drive?
<eck> khaoshizon: do you have the view set to all processes?
<Bohica032> Flannel - yes I got desktop up and running, now I want to ad LAMP
<Bohica032> I'm not code oriented
<Flannel> Joshooa: remove the DVD from your repository list
<runtime> i want to make my ubuntu desktop look like osx
<Bohica032> I got ubuntu today
<Flannel> Bohica032: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  walks you through adding it
<Joshooa> Flannel: But I still want those options, aren't they available online?
<rickyfingers> runtime: don't ask if you can ask a question, just ask
<runtime> but how?
<Hyper-cool> has anyone gotten video support to work with gaim?
<mattyv> runtime: "i want to make my ubuntu desktop look like osx" It seems everyone does at first, I got over that stage a few weeks into ubuntu use ;)
<Flannel> Joshooa: Yes, but it needs to think about where everything is.  Uncommenting the CD, will make stuff only online, and you'll no longer be asked for the DVD
<runtime> how to make my ubuntu look like osx? and with beryl osx theme of cource
<khaoshizon> nautilus - 25, gnome vfs-daemon - 20+
<Flannel> runtime: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: iirc it doesn't have it yet
<billy> are there security issues with using bittorrent?
<mattyv> What protocol you using Hyper-cool ?
<runtime> i am seeking for osx beryl theme
<runtime> but i can't quite find
<khaoshizon> whose are the only things i see. im using edgy btw
<Flannel> runtime: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl, not here.
<rambo3> !repeat | runtime
<ubotu> runtime: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bohica032> Flannel - what command do I use?
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, i want to do yahoo vid chat through gaim. i found a site that claims it's possible but i can't get the source files to make correctly
<Flannel> Bohica032: That page walks you through all the commands
<runtime> do u know how to modify?
<eck> khaoshizon: are you still transferring files?
<Bohica032> Flannel - I don't want to sound like pain in the a$$, but it's not doing anything
<Bohica032> I pasted the command and nothing
<Hyper-cool> The compiler ends with the following message.........checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0... no
<Hyper-cool> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Hyper-cool> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Hyper-cool> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<Hyper-cool> configure: error:
<Hyper-cool> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<Hyper-cool> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GLib is
<Hyper-cool> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<Hyper-cool> ............. i went to gtk.org and got the glib files and installed them and still got this error
<eck> billy: i think bittorrent is farily safe...
<Hyper-cool> yikes.... didn't mean to do that...
<khaoshizon> yeah, but even when i wasnt it would open up programs and folders slowly. and when i log in, the screen where it loads the windows manager, nautilus etc takes a long time to load as well
<runtime> ubotu hi
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: It might be added, I just wasn't aware of it. Kopete does video for some protocols I think
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<runtime> ubotu hi
<Flannel> Bohica032: Which command did you do?
<runtime> this bot rocks
<Bohica032> apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<khaoshizon> you think samba might have something to do with that? i only experienced the problem after installing it
<runtime> ubotu apache install?
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, can you explain that error i'm getting?
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 812 kB
<eck> khaoshizon: another place to look would be ~/.xsession-errors to see if there is anything weird going on in your gnome session
<billy> eck:  thx.  I've been considering using bittorrent, but I have my reservations.  never used before.
<runtime> ubotu how to install apache?
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Do you have build-essential installed?
<runtime> lol ubotu talks me in private
<Flannel> Bohica032: You need to read the line before that.  Those are packages you need to install, not a command.
<runtime> it says Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, I have no idea.... how do i check
<eck> Hyper-cool: run this command to get all the libraries you will need to build it: apt-get build-dep gaim
<Bohica032> Flannel - how do I know what package I got
<flo> when i bootup on my packard bell laptop i get this starnge list of numbers , then a bug: soft lockup on cpu #0! or something like this then nothing happens, the boot process wont go on , can someone help me?
<rambo3> runtime, you have something in common then
<Flannel> Bohica032: open up synaptic package manager, and install those packages
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: If you haven't installed it on purpose it won't be installed. But check Synaptic
<eck> Hyper-cool: well, you still might need one or two things, but that will pretty much grab everything to build gaim
<Bohica032> Flannel - I'm a total green horn here, I installed ubuntu today... like 2 hours ago.
<runtime> guys i want to setup a website
<runtime> in my pc with apache an mysql
<Bohica032> same here
<ompaul> !lamp > runtime
<Flannel> Bohica032: that's fine.  Uh, lets see... System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, I think.
<runtime> is it any tool like xampp for ubuntu?
<Flannel> runtime: No need for anything silly like xampp, you've got the real thing
<eck> i think xampp works on linux, not sure i'd recommend it though...
<rambo3> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runtime> maybe i will buy a host
<ompaul> runtime, read the note from ubotu and the associated web pages you will have a working web site in install time
<runtime> S
<runtime> :S
<Bohica032> Flannel - I'm in, what's next?
<Hyper-cool> ok trying this compile again.....
<ompaul> !enter | runtime
<ubotu> runtime: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<runtime> OK UBOTU
<Hyper-cool> no i'm still getting the same error
<ompaul> runtime, caps on is considered shouting
<eck> Hyper-cool: you need to run apt-get build-dep gaim
<carlesoriol> how can i get the uuid number of a drive for fstab?
<eck> gaim has dozens of libraries you will need to be installed
<Flannel> Bohica032: You'll want to find each of those packages, then indicate you want to install them by, uh, clicking (maybe double?) them.  Then once you're done selecting packages to install, hit the "apply" button, and you'll install them
<eck> it would be a lot of work to get them all individually
<Hyper-cool> eck, i just ran it and still got the error
<runtime> hey guys
<eck> Hyper-cool: pastebin the error
<Hyper-cool> just a sec
<khaoshizon> eck: the log is kind of long, what do i exactly need to look for?
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Ok, probably means that Gaim wants a newer version of glib, my best suggestion is to search the forums for a .deb of the version of Gaim you want
<eck> carlesoriol: vol_id
<runtime> in future will  be build a robot like ubotu but it will ansewr for all questions
<runtime> like in artificial inteligence movie
<eck> carlesoriol: in the future, the way i found that out was by running 'apropos uuid'
<Bohica032> Flannel - How do I know which is which and for what?
<ompaul> runtime, this is not a chat channel it is a support channel please stop with the one liner and the enter key stuff put your full comments on one line and you should be reading that info from the bot about now :)
<carlesoriol> eck: Thanks!
<Flannel> Bohica032: what?  Take the list from the howto, find those packages (it lists package names).
<eck> khaoshizon: i guess you are just looking for anything unusual. there will probably be a lot of things in there even if things are going ok though
<ompaul> !nickspam > Noah0504
<runtime> ok
<khaoshizon> sorry i dont exactly know what im looking for in particular :p this is my first day as a linux user
<Hyper-cool> eck, pastebin isn't working....
<runtime> do u know the music oceans eleven laser?
<runtime> "the ala menthe"
<Flannel> runtime: please take it elsewhere
<Noah0504> Is the server install the best way for just a basic install with no DE? Or is the alternative install CD the way to go?
<runtime> what?
<khaos_eating> brb
<Hyper-cool> eck, shall i pm it to you?
<Flannel> Noah0504: they both do it.
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Which pastebin you try?
<Flannel> Noah0504: server will get you server kernel, and the lamp pre-install.  You may or may not want the server kernel.
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, how many are there? i used http://pastebin.com/
<Flannel> Noah0504: Alt. CD has more hardware support
<mattyv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JHSands> so now my major dilemna... I have an acer ast180 that has built in raid... and i only currently have 1 HD installed with Ubuntu on it... what is the best way to add another disk?
<mattyv> Our own ubuntu one :D
<runtime> bb ubotu
<runtime> good bye
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, thanks
<Hyper-cool> eck, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10869/
<runtime> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@athedsl-115679.otenet.gr]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<catxk> the 2gb req hard drive space specififed on the ubuntu site, does that include all programs like open office etc.?
<Flannel> catxk: that'll include all of the stuff installed by default, so yes
<Noah0504> Flannel: Ahh, okay.  I think the Alt. CD is the way I'll go.  I'm using Debian right now, but I'd like to get Ubuntu installed.  I've got a Compaq Presario 5222 with a 350MHz processor and and 64MB of RAM I'm trying to get up and running.
<eck> Hyper-cool: did the buil-dep command install a bunch of packages?
<Hyper-cool> eck, yeah... let me look
<catxk> Flannel: sweet, thanks
<eck> you should _definitely_ have gotten glib
<progek> I'm using recordmydesktop but I get a little lag. I'm running Beryl and trying to capture some decent video. Without recording I don't have any lag. Is there any parameters I can add to recordmydesktop to possibly help this lag issue?
<Hyper-cool> eck, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10870/
<progek> maybe a video of lesser quality
<eck> Hyper-cool: install libglib2.0-dev and try to build it again
<Hyper-cool> eck, here is the website that i got the vidsupport source from..http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Gaim-Video-and-Voice-Support-104.shtml
<Hyper-cool> eck, ok hold on
<kira_> Hi all! I have installed Ubuntu 6.06 but i have the Kernel 2.6.15-28-386 installed, but isnt it better to use the 2.6.15-28-k7 kernel cause i have a AMD Athlon XP +2000 ???
<eck> oh wait, that was downloaded and installed already
<mattyv> Hmm, surprised gaim needed that many extra deps, or is that a total list
<Flannel> kira_: yep.  Go ahead and install linux-image-k7
<mattyv> Ah nevermind, I think you answered it eck
<Hyper-cool> eck, "already the newest version"
<eck> make sure you have pkg-config too
<mattyv> Gaim is asking for a slightly older version if i'm reading pastebin 1 right
<Hyper-cool> eck, same for pkg-config
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, shouldn't the new one also work?
<Hyper-cool> do i have to downgrade.. lol?
<eck> Hyper-cool: wait, did you install two versions?
<mattyv> Not sure Hyper
<Hyper-cool> eck, i have no idea... should i have had to uninstall the old one?
<eck> Hyper-cool: you should just be using the ubuntu one
<eck> if you manually installed another version then remove it
<eck> otherwise things will just be a mess if you have multiple versions of the same library installed
<Bohica032> Flannel - Thanks for your help, it wasn't so bad
<Bohica032> Now just to figure out how to make it all work
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Which version of Gaim are you trying to install btw?
<Hyper-cool> eck, i don't know exactly what you mean. how can i do that. (i've been running linux for a total of 6 hours or so if you can't tell)
<Hyper-cool> it is.... version 2.0.0 beta3.1
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Then I'll re-iterate the suggestion of looking for a .deb...I've run gaim2 betas by getting debs off ubuntuforums before
<mattyv> On dapper anyway
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, a .deb of what? the glib?
<mattyv> Gaim itself
<mattyv> Beta 5 or 6 should be around, I'll help look
<Hyper-cool> i'm going to need some tech tutoring here..... what exactly is a .deb file? is it some kind of specific debian file?
<Hyper-cool> is it a source?
<rambo3> !deb | Hyper-cool
<ubotu> Hyper-cool: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<jmiller565> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Hyper-cool> thanks bot boy
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate
<rambo3> Hyper-cool, it conatains binery data and instructions
<mattyv> I might be close to finding you a good link
<sensoph>  /quit
<jmiller565> !buid-essential | jmiller565
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Are you using Ubuntu Edgy?
<Hyper-cool> yes
<jmiller565> !Edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<mattyv> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303232
<jmiller565> !Feisty Fawn | jmiller565
<waxyfresh> anyone know about setting up via drivers
<mattyv> That;s one option, using an extra software source by adding it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<thesaltydog> in my System Menu a lot of entries have been hiddened. Synaptics too!! Why?
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: This should be even better http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359466
<mattyv> 2nd post gives a link to the /.deb, should make it easy...should
<waxyfresh> E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate whats this mean?
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, thanks
<mattyv> np, Let us know if it works
<shockwave1> hi
<fotoflo_> hmm im using gnome and multiple desktops and I want to do, say, gedit /etc/passwd from the shell, but i would like it to open on desktop 2... anyone know how to do this?
<thesaltydog> synaptics is no more in the System menu!
<waxyfresh> how do i fix this ?E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate
<shockwave1> where can i check to see how much room i have left on my hard drive?
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, these are all i386... i am running amd64 edgy.. that won't do will it?
<waxyfresh> thesaltydog: run an update with apt-get
<thesaltydog> just did it..
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Hmm, no. Check debuntu.org for an x86_64 PACKAGE
<fotoflo_> waxyfresh, type sudo synaptic from the terminal
<Hyper-cool> ok
<mattyv> *package
<waxyfresh> fotoflo_: yes?
<thesaltydog> waxyfresh, I see it in alacarte, but if I check the box, it will be auto-unchecked again
<fotoflo_> waxyfresh, whoops that was for thesaltydog
<tovella> shockwave1: in a terminal window, type "df"
<fotoflo_> Thesaltydog, type sudo synaptic from the terminal
<shockwave1> where can i check to see how much room i have left on my hard drive? I was playing wesnoth, and got a message saying that the auto save couldn't work because there was the disk was full. now even when I try to load a game it just crashes and shuts down the game
<shockwave1> tovella:thanks
<thesaltydog> fotoflo_ thanks I know how to run synaptics, bit I would like to have it in my System menu..
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Otherwise you can use a program called alien to install the official 64bit one, it's not hard and will hopefully work
<tovella> shockwave1: actually, "df -h" makes it a little easier to read/understand.
<anke>  good morning everybody! I have a pinnacle analog tv card and a ATI graphic card but it doesn't goes! There is something written that there is no overlay! I didn't understand why! Maybe somebody can help me, please
<shockwave1> tovella: i have over 6 gigs left so could it be a wesnoth problem
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, i can't find a proper deb. how does alien work?
<fotoflo_> tovella, do you know how to find out the size of my mysql databases?
<tovella> fotoflo_: don't really recall, just now.
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate
<fotoflo_> k
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Ok, you need to install alien first. Then download the fedora x64 gaim from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=479631
<ardchoille> mattyv: alien is dangerous
<tovella> fotoflo_: do you use phpmyadmin?
* fotoflo_ is shocked, he is running a full install of ubuntu, with a lot of apps, mysql, perl, apache, postfix, ect, and its only taking 8gb
<waxyfresh> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<fotoflo_> tovella: no
<mattyv> ardchoille: It has had good success with gaim
<ardchoille> mattyv: Please dont recommend dangerous things for others.
<tovella> fotoflo_: though i don't recall the command to check it, installing phpmyadmin makes it real easy.
<mattyv> ardchoille: Your turn to help then
<Hyper-cool> mattyv, does any of this explain why i get that error i pastebin'd?
<mattyv> No
<mattyv> :(
<Hyper-cool> lol
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate'
<fotoflo_> tovella: ok
<fotoflo_> tovella: right now i have the mysql admin app
<fotoflo_> tovella, but i generally just use the terminal
<fotoflo_> heres the question i came here for actually: i want to write a shell script that launches my default desktop:  whats the shell command to "gedit testfile" in desktop 2?
<FP> Hi all
<waxyfresh> hi
<fotoflo_> generally, if i were to gedit testfile, from the shell, it would open in whichever desktop i am currently using
<shockwave1> is there a quick way to delete auto saved games in wesnoth
<kingcobra> hey everybody
<Hyper-cool> holy crap
<Hyper-cool> LATEST NEWS:
<Hyper-cool> Oct 07, 2005 - Forward potr of gaim-vv 1.2.0 to gaim cvs head is working. I would like to clarify that gaim-vv isn't completely dead, we're working on merging with gaim. There will be no further gaim-vv releases, as code will be added to the main gaim program.
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate
<Hyper-cool> that's why nothing friggin works
<locke> Is there anyway to get my external harddrive to allow me to set write permissions? I get an error when trying to chmod saying the file system is read-only =x
<Hyper-cool> i'm off to bed
<fotoflo_> how do i completely remove a package's configs and reconfigure it from scratch?
<grasfrog> hmm ... hello ... in KMediaFactory (kubuntu 6.10) I get the error "non-conforming drawing primitive definition 'rectangle' - how do i get this error away? i just compiled the latest version of kmediafactory ..
<Hyper-cool> exit
<mattyv> Hyper-cool: Try kopete tomoz
<Hyper-cool> will do thanks
<mattyv> bye
<Hyper-cool> bye
<Flannel> waxyfresh: it's xserver-xorg-video-via  not -driver-
<Flannel> waxyfresh: er, unless you're on dapper.
<kingcobra> what do people here think the best linux bit torrent client is
<kingcobra> i know i know !best
<Flannel> fotoflo_: "completely remove" in synaptic, or --purge with apt-get
<rambo3> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<waxyfresh> flannel, 6.10
<Flannel> waxyfresh: that's Edgy.  You need the -video- not the -driver-
<locke> Does linux not allow usb external harddrives to be writable? =x
<fotoflo_> flannel thanks
<Flannel> locke: what format is it?
<locke> ntfs i would guess
<Flannel> !ntfs | locke
<waxyfresh> locke you can right click and change file permissions if your root
<ubotu> locke: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<billy> is swiftfox in any of the stock repositories?
<Flannel> locke: *nix can't write to NTFS by default.
<Flannel> billy: no, it can't be.
<locke> ah
<kingcobra> rambo3 my preferences are that it works the features i require is that it works and the other factors are does it work
<billy> Flannel:  it *can't* be?
<alimurat> need a hand...
<alimurat> help (about beryl)
<kingcobra> im asking what do you use
<kingcobra> what do the people here use
<Flannel> billy: correct.  http://getswiftfox.com/source.htm
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate
<ardchoille> alimurat: beryl help in #ubuntu-effects
<waxyfresh> oppps
<Flannel> kingcobra: bittornado, the ncurses interface.
<waxyfresh> nevermind i fot it
<alimurat> ok, I'll try, thanks..:)
<billy> Flannel:  too bad.  I don't know how to work tarballs.
<thcmonkey> when's the final release of feisty out?
<alimurat> no response yet from there..:(
<ardchoille> thcmonkey: April 19th
<Flannel> thcmonkey: the 19th, I think.
<tovella> locke: ...writable? =x" seems weird... x is typically an attribute for executable.
<EvilPeter> hi there
<thcmonkey> i got the pre-release, it's not a great deal different
<EvilPeter> i need help please
<Flannel> billy: there's a deb available.  If you're dead set on swiftfox
<thcmonkey> synaptic doesn't have xchat on it
<thcmonkey> only gnome xchat
<tovella> EvilPeter: say it.
<Flannel> thcmonkey: it is.  But it's in universe
<ardchoille> thcmonkey: xchat is in the universe repo, enable universe and update your sources
<Flannel> thcmonkey: you'll need to enable universe to install the real xchat
<thcmonkey> flannel, sorry to be dense but how do i go about updating that?
<Flannel> !universe | thcmonkey
<ubotu> thcmonkey: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ElfeJoyeux> coucou
<thcmonkey> flannel: cheers
<tovella> EvilPeter: what kind of help do you need?
<EvilPeter> ok. i cant start ubuntu. everytime i try it freezes. leaving a very blank beige scree. it started right after i tried to make beryl show some reflections. unfortunayedly beryl is set to start automatically. how do iu removet it from the upstart without being able to see the gui. i'll try to see if i can get into the commandline at the upstart
<Flannel> EvilPeter: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<EvilPeter> there is a channel called that ?
<Flannel> EvilPeter: but, at GDM, under "session" you might be able to choose "failsafe gnome"
<Flannel> EvilPeter: yes
<EvilPeter> have tried it
<EvilPeter> didnt work
<Flannel> EvilPeter: alright, then I don't know.  They'll know
<EvilPeter> ok.. thanks
<EvilPeter> and there is no way u can edit the upstart manager from the commandline
<thcmonkey> hmm
<thcmonkey> software properties isn't on feisty
<kingcobra> Flannel, how do u get the ncurses interface for bittornado
<thcmonkey> there's software sources but that doesn't seem right
<Flannel> thcmonkey: that's the one
<Flannel> thcmonkey: it changes names each release, it seems
<thcmonkey> o really, looks very different
<Flannel> kingcobra: `btdownloadcurses`, the bittornado package has a half dozen interfaces (bt[tab] [tab] )
<ab12> I tryed to isntall apache on my edgy and at the end was this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10872/ can someone tell how can I rid of that error??
<Flannel> ab12: er, are you trying to install apache? or apache2?
<thcmonkey> hmm... i can't find the settings the website shows
<thcmonkey> or anything similar
<kingcobra> Flannel, what do i do with `btdownloadcurses`
<ab12> Flannel: I thought there was only apache
<Flannel> ab12: apache2 is version 2, apache1 is 1.3
<grasfrog> does anybody know a komfortable dvd authoring tool (with gui)?
<Flannel> kingcobra: give it a torrent file as an argument
<grasfrog> it should be really easy
<grasfrog> getting an mpeg2 it should prepare the dvd - without menues or anything like that
<Flannel> thcmonkey: You'll want to ask in #ubuntu+1, they support Feisty.  That webpage hasn't been updated for feisty yet
<kingcobra> Flannel, do u mean in terminal and also as an argument shud it hav a dash before it
<rickyfingers> grasfrog: tried k3b?
<runge> hi. is there a way to make the notification area show up in more then one panel?
<Flannel> kingcobra: "btdownloadcurses [torrentfile] 
<runge> I use gnome
<Flannel> kingcobra: eh, without the quote
<thcmonkey> Flannel: cheers
<tovella> ab12: looking at your paste, tells me something weird is happening - tries to install apache2-utils with apache(1)-common.  i don't think that's normal.
<kingcobra> Flannel, thanx
<ab12> tovella: I know I just wanna to install apache: sudo apt-get install apacje
<ab12> apache*
<Flannel> ab12: then just install `apache`
<ab12> I decided since there is apache2
<ab12> that  I will remove apache sudo apt-get remove --purge apache and than install apache2 sudo apt-get install apache2
<ab12> so now I have apache2
<tovella> ab12: make sure to purge apache-common, as well.
<nugenoa> How do I actully start samba or is it on always after I install it?
<Helmi> anyone around with eclipse experience? i got a really weird problem
<fotoflo_> whats the diff between an A record and a CNAME?
<OrTigaS> i installed mediaplayer connectivity.... how can i uninstall it?
<ab12> tovella: how can I reinstall apache2
<ab12> tovella: couse I forgot to purge apache-common :s
<gabriel82> does anyone know how to put a second monitor in portrait mode with an ATI card
<tovella> ab12: not sure you'd have to re-install one, after purging the other.
<Habbie> hello; on ubuntu 6.10, how do i edit the motd without rebooting -and- without having to edit both /etc/motd.tail and /var/run/motd ?
<tovella> ab12: apache should use apache-common, while apache2 should use apache2-common
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone knows a good tutorial about how to Install w32codec ubuntu 6.10 - AMD64?
<IndyGunFreak> LaNCeloT_RW: good luck
<LaNCeloT_RW> IndyGunFreak, LOL
<locke> how do i get synaptic to allow installation of unauthenticated software?
<nugenoa> System > Admin > Synaptics Package Manager ?
<SuperID> I have a fresh server install and I'm trying to configure raid.  I had no /dev/md* devices so I ran MAKEDEV md and it made them in /dev/.static/dev/md*.   did I run MAKEDEV incorrecty?   I expected them to show up right in /dev
<locke> im in that and it says "6 packages will be help back and not upgraded" =\
<Habbie> locke, are you sure lack of authentication is the reason for holding those back?
<locke> the 6 packages are listed under "not authenticated"
<Habbie> ok
<IndyGunFreak> so just hit ok.
<tovella> need sleep... good night, all.
<nugenoa> Night.
<imanabidi> hello guys,I am new both to ubuntu and IRC, can anyboy help me with "bootloader administraition tool"
<locke> damn errors installing ntfs-3g ;[
<IndyGunFreak> bootloader administration tool?
<nugenoa> imanabidi, What is that?
<imanabidi> i can't find system tool->boot
<nugenoa> grub, lilo, or windows?
<IndyGunFreak> imanabidi: what exactly are you trying to dol.
<imanabidi> yes i want to edit my boot
<IndyGunFreak> imanabidi: why?
<AlleAuei> buongiorno a tutti
<AlleAuei> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con ubuntu?
<nugenoa> imanabidi, Ok, are you dual booting or what?
<imanabidi> where that list the options for loging in
<imanabidi> beside windows and other os
<IndyGunFreak> imanabidi: ok, how do you want to edit it, add something, take something away, etc.
<imanabidi> i want to set default to windows
<nugenoa> imanabidi, are you using grub?
<imanabidi> ??
<imanabidi> what is grub
<nugenoa> I'm guessing you did. Read this.
<thoreauputic> !it
<nugenoa> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-windows-as-default-os-when-dual-booting-ubuntu/
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nugenoa> imanabidi, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-windows-as-default-os-when-dual-booting-ubuntu/
<imanabidi> thanks man
<IndyGunFreak> imanabidi: type this command in a terminal.   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and see if it opens up your os listing
<nugenoa> I hope he reads that.
<IndyGunFreak> nugenoa: i doubt he wil...lol
<nugenoa> Else he'll set "Other Operation Systems" as his default ;x
<locke> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<locke> =x
<IndyGunFreak> what he's probably dealing with.... is Ubuntu is set to default, and when grub installs, it only gives you like 3sec to hit a key, before going to the default(generally Ubuntu)...,
<IndyGunFreak> one of the things that annoys me about new installs.
<nugenoa> IndyGunFreak, Yea. I made windows my default boot loader.
<locke> ubuntu dapper gives 7 secs i think :P
<IndyGunFreak> nugenoa: well, i don't have windows anymore..lol, i just remember that beign an issue.
<nugenoa> I like grub and lilo, but I can restore window's bl more quickly then I can grub.
<Habbie> anyone know what ubuntu release was the first one to move motd to /var/run/motd ?
<IndyGunFreak> don't think i'e ever used Windows bootloader.
<IndyGunFreak> or edited it,e tc.
<Habbie> the windows bootmanager is actually pretty nice
<nugenoa> I like it. Compared to the grubbster.
<IndyGunFreak> well, i dont have windows anymore either, so that could also being an issue...lol
<grasfrog> does anybody know an application which can burn a mpeg2 video direct to dvd - without a menue or something like that? just the video?
<nugenoa> Tru.
<Fracture> how can I downgrade (remove extra packages) to change a ubuntu-desktop to a ubuntu-minimal ?
<Fracture> I tried removing ubuntu-desktop, but everything that it depends on is still there
<IndyGunFreak> Fracture: just go to synaptic and remove the packages you don't want
<Fracture> IndyGunFreak: that's a lot of work.. since there would be hundreds of them
<LaNCeloT_RW> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<IndyGunFreak> Fracture: well, nothing worth doing is easy
<Fracture> IndyGunFreak: well.. I thought that there may be a way, based on the dependency information in the packages
<IndyGunFreak> Fracture: i'm not saying there isn't... i'm not sure to be truthful.. never really saw that question here.
<Habbie> Fracture, something like deborphan may be of help
<Fracture> Habbie: thanks.. i'll check it out
<locke> is there any way to allow remote connection from a computer whose ip you don't know before hand?
<Fracture> incase anyone else is interested, I found this : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<locke> *and can't install software onto the computer remoting either
<thoreauputic> locke: you might have a look at port knocking ( see apt-cache show knockd )
<thoreauputic> locke: enables access to for example ssh, by using a sequence of "port knocks" and iptables
<anke> I have the mistake /dev/video0 [v4l2] : no overlay support
<anke> ! (tv card)  Why?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv card)  why? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anke> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<locke>   /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "fuse"    dpkg: error processing fuse-utils (--configure):
<locke> =\
<locke> how do i fix that?  =\
<kontingenz> How can I get VLC playing ASF-Videofiles? Do I have to install win32 video codecs?
<nospi> hey guys im having trouble again
<nospi> i can't open the Login Window preferences
<nospi> the first time i try it asks for a password, but doens't open
<nospi> then after that, nothing happens when itry to open it
<nospi> anyone got any ideas?
<nospi> :(
<ardeni> udao sie komu zainstalowa i uruchomi wine pod systemem 64bitowym?
<kontingenz> I think you have to speak in english ;-)
<Heroin> Can anyone help me setup a postfix mail server?
<nospi> brb
<cvk77> well.. he doesn't have to, but it would help ;)
<cvk77> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mattyv> Anybody know if it's possible to remove something (file/folder) from your Tracker database once it's already been "tracked"? I've blacklisted it in the config file but it was already tracked earlier
<progek> I created a video in .ogg format and would like to embed it into a webpage. I'm running my own webserver and need an encoder to convert .ogg to .flv   any ideas?
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes.. im looking for w32Codecs that work on Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64.... but i could find a way to set it... anyone could help me?
<LaNCeloT_RW> couldnt*
<Heroin> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<cvk77> LaNCeloT_RW: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+flv+encoder
<valdi> is there anyone here runing ubuntu on a Fujitzu Siemens notebook? i cant get the volume button to work
<cvk77> err, sorry lancelot, wrong person ;)
<cvk77> progek: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+flv+encoder
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, np
<cvk77> LaNCeloT_RW: the w32codecs package should be in universe or multiverse
<graabein> hi! i'm having trouble with auto-mount. when i insert cd's and usb stuff (like digital camera) they don't show up like they used to. how do i fix this?
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, by the way, could you help me?
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, I use AMD64
<valdi> anyone?
<valdi> anyone have a volume (wheel)button working on their laptop?
<cvk77> LaNCeloT_RW: you can download the codec package from mplayer's website (http://www.mplayerhq.hu/)
<cvk77> LaNCeloT_RW: there's also an amd64 package available
<progek> thanks cvk77 but I cant seem to find what im looking for. I have googled but mostly found converting from .flv to divx or using windows programs for converting. I tried using ffmpeg but that did not seem to work although it created an output.flv. Is there any other way to encode in linux without using ffmpeg?
<daryl_> Hello! How is everybody tonight?
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, already did that, and copied it to /usr/lib/win32
<graabein> fine daryl :) but here in norway it's noon!
<daryl_> everytime i hit shift+backspace, my screen turns black.  Does anybody know how to fix this?
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, but there're some wmv files that dont work
<predaeus> progek, another encoder is mencoder. no idea if it is able to encode .flv though.
<progek> thanks oredaeus
<progek> p^
<Drumer> hmm
<Drumer> je tu nejakej cech?
<cvk77> LaNCeloT_RW: the wmv codec only supports up to wmv 9, maybe it's wmv 10?
<cvk77> !cz | Drumer
<PirateHead> The extra buttons on my Satellite A105-S2001 don't work, nor do any of the function keys. Is there a way I can bind those keys to do things?
<ubotu> Drumer: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, i dont know the version of file... maybe should be it... im looking for another file to test
<locke> system << preferences << keyboard shortcuts?
<mattyv> graabein: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<PirateHead> locke: if your comment is directed at me, please put my name at the start; beyond that, the keys are not recognized for keypresses, so I cannot use that menu to bind them.
<rotarised> Does anyone know how to enable auto-select URL in the Opera address bar? That is, the URL is automatically selected when you click on it.
<locke> hm, my satellite notebook function keys work
<PirateHead> locke: Did you have to do any special configuration, or did they work automagically?
<locke> automagically
<PirateHead> Shame. None of mine do anything, or are recognized.
<locke> though my volume doesn't control what i want it to
<valdi> all buttons work on mine except for the volume
<PirateHead> My volume control wheel does work, incidentally.
<locke> it controls pc volume which doesn't actually change the volume...
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, just tested another file and now its working .. maybe the other one is wmv > 9
<locke> not sure how to make the wheel change PCM volume rather than PC volume
<PirateHead> Does anybody know if there's a configuration program that attepts to get extra keys working, but which perhaps failed during my install?
<valdi> pc volume?
<cvk77> LaNCeloT_RW: wmv can be a real pain in the a** :)
<locke> pc speaker*
<daryl_> everytime i hit shift+backspace, my screen turns black.  Does anybody know how to fix this?
<valdi> ok
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, LOL.. thanks God I dont have videos in wmv
<PirateHead> daryl_: Why are you hitting shift+backspace? =P
<mattyv> PirateHead: I think it's up to a bit of luck, some laptops are supported for whatever reason, maybe cooperative manufacturers, others don't. Mine don't
<LaNCeloT_RW> now, i want to know a good video capture program to record my beryl working :-)
<LaNCeloT_RW> any idea?
<Wooksta> im trying to install yank (yet another note keeper) from synaptic package manager but i get the following error which i try and select the package (" Depends: libpisock8  but it is not installable"), is there a repo i need to enable to get this package from?
<mattyv> You're probably most likely to have lukc with IBM, Lenovo, HP...others are more hit and miss
<PirateHead> mattyv: It probably isn't a matter of a cooperative manufacturer, because other people report getting various Toshiba Satellites working just fine,
<cvk77> LaNCeloT_RW: take a look at xvidcap
<mattyv> *special keys that is
<LaNCeloT_RW> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<locke> i have a toshiba satellite u205-s5044 and the keys work =x
<PirateHead> !info xvidcap
<ubotu> Package xvidcap does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PirateHead> Evidently that's not the name of an Ubuntu package. =D
<mattyv> In that case, not manufacturuer, but it's still a matter of luck and I don't know why some work
<cvk77> afair it's in debian testing
<daryl_> Happened again.
<Niek> Hi
<daryl_> PirateHead, whenI am typing something IN CAPS and make a mistake
<locke> How can I change the volume shortcut to change PCM volume rather than PC speak volume? I don't see it in the keyboard shortcuts menu.
<PirateHead> daryl_: What are you talking about?
<locke> shift+backspace
<Niek> Question: Is it very easy to setup a Dual-Display configuration in Ubuntu? I know Linux supports it very well. But.. ?
<locke> lol
<daryl_> If i press shift+backspace my screen turns black
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, only i386 packages for xvidcap =/
<PirateHead> daryl_: Oh, I see. In response to my question awhile ago.
<srecko> hello people
<LaNCeloT_RW> srecko, morning!
<daryl_> PirateHead, yeah, it happened again and i had to restart
<PirateHead> Helo srecko.
<Niek> Question: Is it very easy to setup a Dual-Display configuration in Ubuntu? I know Linux supports it very well. But.. ?
<srecko> I've got problems with my vmware tools installation - [/etc/init.d] 
<afflux> is there any way to set a label for a ntfs-filesystem?
<PirateHead> daryl_: That sucks. I have no clue how to disable it, though. I tried it on my machine and it has no response.
<srecko> cant copy a file there, please help me, if you understand me?
<hayden> do cds get automatically mounted when using ubuntu server (no gui)
<sipols> guys, how can i format other parts of hdd, when i am using ubuntu?
<locke> PirateHead: My Fn keys don't register in keyboard shortcuts either.
<PirateHead> afflux: what do you mean by a label?
<Niek> Question: Is it very easy to setup a Dual-Display configuration in Ubuntu? I know Linux supports it very well. But.. ?
<afflux> PirateHead: you can label your ext2/3 partitions for accessing them via LABEL=<label> in /etc/fstab for example
<srecko> anyone? :P
<PirateHead> locke: I think there is probably a program that lets you fiddle with that interface, but I don't know what it is. That's why I'm asking in channel - but it appears that people here don't know either. I'll be making a post on the forums at some point.
<Niek> Question: Is it very easy to setup a Dual-Display configuration in Ubuntu? I know Linux supports it very well. But.. ?
<Niek> Question: Is it very easy to setup a Dual-Display configuration in Ubuntu? I know Linux supports it very well. But.. ?
<Niek> Question: Is it very easy to setup a Dual-Display configuration in Ubuntu? I know Linux supports it very well. But.. ?
<Habbie> Niek, once is really enough
<afflux> PirateHead: in case you have e.g. a removable device that isn't always mapped at the same device
<PirateHead> afflux: that's cool. I always just use the device name.
<Niek> But nobody responds! :(
<xfab> hi there
<monsoon_king> hi all
<tomaszx> hi
<monsoon_king> how do i change the permission for a folder
<afflux> PirateHead: sudo tune2fs -L <label> <device> sets the label
<ab12> I tryed to make index.php in my /var/www but there is somekind of error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10877/
<ab12> can someone tell me what's missing in my settings
<xfab> I'm compiling a new kernel and my mouse and keyboard are connected via USB; can I unselect 8250 support for serial mice and keyboards?
<cvk77> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<PirateHead> afflux: are you using ntfs-3g for read and write access?
<afflux> PirateHead: yes
<Niek> Question: Is it very easy to setup a Dual-Display configuration in Ubuntu? I know Linux supports it very well. But.. ?
<cvk77> LaNCeloT_RW: istanbul should do about the same and is in universe
<locke> PirateHead: when I tried installing ntfs-3g i got errors =x
<xfab> Niek: it depends
<tombow> xfab: obviously
<PirateHead> afflux: I would look at the ntfsprogs documentation for info on how to set a label.
<Niek> xfab: how do you mean?
<xfab> Niek: I think with an ATI or nVidia-card it should be very easy
<xfab> tombow: thank you! :-)
<LaNCeloT_RW> cvk77, i 'll try it
<monsoon_king> how do i change the permission for a folder?
<locke> chmod
<xfab> Niek: with an ATI-card you can set up the whole thing over the fglrx-panel
<billy> monsoon_king:  open nautilus with gksudo nautilus.
<PirateHead> monsoon_king: do not do what billy suggested.
<Niek> I have a onboard video card, and I want to buy another (cheap) one, and place it into my computer. Then connect another (second) monitor on my second video card, and than i want to configure a dual display setup :) Would it work xfab?
<xfab> Niek: and for nVidia there is a tool too, but I don't remeber the name at the moment
<billy> PirateHead:  it works just fine.
<monsoon_king> :(
<PirateHead> monsoon_king: Use chmod or chown. Do you know how to use those commands?
<PirateHead> !worksforme | billy
<ubotu> billy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<locke> chmod --help :)
<monsoon_king> PirateHead: nope
<xfab> Niek: you want to use both cards at the same moment?
<Niek> yup
<locke> monsoon_king: open a terminal and type chmod --help
<xfab> Niek: as far as I know, thats not possible
<PirateHead> monsoon_king: chmod changes the permissions for a folder, and chown changes who owns it. What folder are you wanting to change?
<Niek> Hmm, my dad says it is :P
<xfab> Niek: but just buy a card with two outputs
<locke> Can someone help me install ntfs-3g =x
<Niek> Is that expensive?
<monsoon_king> its a folder on a ntfs partition
<Niek> okay, this really doesn;t work. Hmm, name before i say somehting :P
<Niek> xfab: is that expensive?
<xfab> Niek: hmm, I don't know exactely if there are cards with two analogports
<PirateHead> monsoon_king: yike, I don't know how that works. ntfs doens't support full unix file permissions, etc.
<xfab> Niek: but there are cards that have got two DVI-Ports
<Niek> xfab: It doesn;t matter what kind of output it is. There are some plugs that convert DVI to VGA
<monsoon_king> PirateHead: ok anyway i will give it a try
<locke> PirateHead: Can you help me install ntfs-3g?
<PirateHead> monsoon_king: Good luck.
<IndyGunFreak> Niek: what are you looking for again?
<xfab> Niek: so you would also have to buy a little converter (~10 Dollars) if you want to connect it to a non DVI-monitor
<monsoon_king> PirateHead: :)
<xfab> Niek: hehe
<locke> I tried earlier and it felt like screwing me over
<PirateHead> locke: Don't ask the same questions over and over. My best guess is "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g", but that's a completely uneducated guess.
<Niek> Hmm.. xfab, Where can i buy, and how much does it costs, a Dual Display Video card?
<billy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<PirateHead> good call, billy.
<xfab> Niek: you want to game with your new card (almost not possible under linux ^^) or is it just for office / multimedia use?
<PirateHead> Wanna try following one that howto, locke?
<eilker> konversation -caption "%c" %i %m   // what does these mean -caption "%c" %i %m ?
<IndyGunFreak> Niek: were you looking into dual monitors?
<PirateHead> eilker: type "man konversaton" for detailed info on what things like -caption mean.
<locke> i tried earlier but something errored i think
<Niek> office, programming etc. xfab
<billy> locke, what sort of error returned?
<IndyGunFreak> Niek: try this card for dual monitor setup..., it works awesome...   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133010
<Niek> for programming use. On one display a Terminal, on the other Firefox. :) xfab
<xfab> Niek: I think most new models got 2 DVI or an analog and a dvi port
<locke> billy: i think it was an error with fuse
<xfab> Niek: I both a ATI x1600 last summer and it got two ports
<billy> locke:  did you try copy/pasting the error into ubuntuforums search?
<PirateHead> locke: make sure you have a very recent version of FUSE if you are trying to run ntfs-3g
<jrib> eilker: maybe as in http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html ?
<locke> I tried installing fuse, but that errors too =x
<xfab> Niek: but I can't name a model, because the choice is enormous
<eilker> jrib: thanx
<Niek> xfab: Thnq for the help. I will look further. Now I've to go... :(
<xfab> Niek: but for 150$, you should be able to get a good card with two ports
<Niek> Bye, and thnx!
<xfab> Niek: ok, cu
<xfab> Niek: np
<locke>  /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "fuse"
<locke> fuse-utils is already the newest version.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.  1 not fully installed or removed.
<zues_62> does anyone know bout KTorrent here
<zues_62> what does Stalled mean?
<xfab> cu guys
<billy> locke:  wonder what's up with the "1 not fully installed" message.
<zues_62> does anyone know
<zues_62> what does stalled mean in KTORRENT
<billy> not me zeus_62
<locke> I wonder too, but don't know how to check. =x
<PirateHead> !patience | zues_62
<ubotu> zues_62: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cvk77> zues_62: the question is, what "stalled" means for bittorrent - it's not ktorrent-specific, i think
<IndyGunFreak> zues_62: means the download has stalled.
<zues_62> oh ok
<zues_62> ty
<billy> locke:  that may be one of the sources of your error messages.
<zues_62> im just real new to linux aye
<zues_62> been ussing it for about 2 days
<zues_62> but its nice
<locke> How can I find out which one it is?
<PirateHead> zues_62: That's alright, you'll catch up. I'm glad your impression so far has been good.
<billy> zeus_62:  it's cool. we understand. just try to work with us, k?
<cvk77> IndyGunFreak: if i knew that he would be happy with THAT answer, i would have written it myself :-)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zues_62> ok all g
<zues_62> windows is so blah lol
<locke> Hm, I'll try reinstalling fuse-utils
<PirateHead> The last version of windows that I liked was 3.1 -- and that was because I was like "ooh, shiny!" after having used DOS for years.
<zues_62> LOL Same
<ahaslam> hey, anything going on?
<zues_62> once they brought out 95 it went so down hill
<billy> I liked Win98 OK.  XP was tooo newbie-user friendly
<zues_62> lol
<innu> Hey. Suggest graphical ftp clients except gFTP beacuse it crashes somewhy...
<ahaslam> I find xp hard ;)
<PirateHead> I liked XP better than 98 -- it made lots of common tasks take fewer mouse clicks, which is a big thing for me.
<zues_62> welly i didnt like 98 was kernal 32 error once that died ur system had to be rebooted
<IndyGunFreak> xp is easy, its dealing with the complete nonsense that comes with XP that sucks..
<zues_62> lol
<locke> E: fuse-utils: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<IndyGunFreak> XP was the best M$ has done since 95
<locke> D:
<billy> maybe it was 95 I'm thinking of.  it's all a blur.
<zues_62> agread
<zues_62> LOL
<valdi> i want my volume button!
<locke> last week is a blur to me =\
<IndyGunFreak> valdi: add it
<zues_62> so with ubuntu whn u update the version do u download a new iso or?
<PirateHead> valdi: add it.
<billy> valdi:  is there no volume button in your panel?
<valdi> add it how?
<zues_62> ur volume buttom can be found
<IndyGunFreak> zues_62: thats what i do, then do a clean install.
<jburns131_> hello folks
<locke> valdi try system << preferences << keyboard shortcuts
<PirateHead> Hello jburns131_
<billy> valdi:  right click the panel, and select add to panel.
<zues_62> if ur using gnome just add a buttom to task bar
<locke> ah, or that >.>
<zues_62> oh ok
<zues_62> will the xconfig die
<billy> valdi:  volume control is in the third group, the very last one.
<IndyGunFreak> zues_62: the way i do it, yes, its a clean install(i prefer it that way), but there is a terminal command that will upgrade you and keep everything you have(atleast it should)
<innu> Hey. Suggest graphical ftp clients except gFTP beacuse it crashes somewhy...
<valdi> im not talking about panel... the wheel on my laptop
<rickyfingers> on upgrading ubuntu: I have two hd's and I always have currnet version and previous version installed that way if anything goes wrong, I'm not totally ****ed
<billy> valdi:  you can move it around by right clicking and and selecting "move".
<jburns131_> Im having keyboard issues, my single quotes are turning into back ticks, and thats after hitting it twice
<IndyGunFreak> rickyfingers: damn, now thats cautious...lol
<billy> valdi:  I'm sorry.  I misunderstood.  I don't think this forum can help you with hardware issues such as that.
<zues_62> cool coz it took me abswolutly ages to get it going
<zues_62> coz of my laptop hardware is strange lol
<rickyfingers> anyone here installed edgy on an inspiron 8100?
<zues_62> no wsorri
<IndyGunFreak> zues_62: good thing is, at least my experience, once i got it working under Dapper.. i made a folder of word files, indicating how i fixed certain problems(for instance, configuring my TV card, dual monitor, etc.)
<jburns131_> it seems to be using the single quote as a modifier, because Im getting foriegn characters
<billy> rickyfingers:  once feisty comes out, that's how I'll try it out as well.  Worked too hard getting Edgy just right to totally bomb it.
<IndyGunFreak> i then put that file with my backups.
<jburns131_> yet I have my keyboard is set to us english
<MrFeetio> how can i create user accounts without a password?
<zues_62> kool very kool
<IndyGunFreak> it has yet to burn me
<gerhard> hi
<gerhard> I'm using xine and xmms
<zues_62> but i will admit once u have ubuntu all configured correctly itws real real nice
<IndyGunFreak> i can have edgy up and running a 100% in about 40min
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<thoreauputic> MrFeetio: umm - what on earth for? Why would you do that to yourself?
<gerhard> when i quit xine, the master volume is somehow set very low
<zues_62> anywayz guys i am outies
<pacho2> Can I ask for a Ubuntu Feisty question?
<zues_62> take care all
<gerhard> only when i run it again, the volume can be set higher via xine
<IndyGunFreak> gerhard: open a terminal, and type "alsamixer" no quotes
<billy> IndyGunFreak:  you should be called IndyMachineGun
<gerhard> ok
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: according to that page, ubuntu installs well on the Inspirion 8100. You can view more information on that samge page.
<IndyGunFreak> billy  why's that?..lol
<billy> IndyGunFreak: cuz, 40 mins?  That's quick.
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok..lol, had me confused.
<locke> Anyone know how I can set keyboard shortcut to change PCM volume rather than Headphone or PC speaker volume?
<billy> IndyGunFreak: it's ok.  my messages typically have that effect.
<IndyGunFreak> bout 20min for the install, then just sit and install programs for about 15-20min.. doesn't take me to long.
<rickyfingers> PirateHead: install was not a problem, I walked my brother through the install over the phone last weekend, but when it came up, he didn't have use of the 'w' 's' or 'x' keys on the keyboard.
<MrFeetio> thoreauputic: my account is password protected, my root/admin account are password protected, but my mom dosent seem to understand(plus is 7.04 it needs to be 6 char long)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<gerhard> thanks
<pacho2> In http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-panel/gnome-panel_2.18.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz I read: "debian/patches/09_help_submenu.patch:drop, the menu is replaced by a new item"
<gerhard> and how can i shuffle the xmms playlist?
<pacho2> What menu item replaces the patch?
<rickyfingers> PirateHead: I think the keyboards probably busted, but hoping not.
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: that is very very strange, and I have not heard that from any other Inspirion users (in fact, I have never heard of that problem period)
<xfab> would you guys suggest to compile the Open Sound System as a module or just leave it away?
<locke> gerhard: press s :P
<gerhard> k
<locke> turns on shuffle
<gerhard> thx
<locke> np
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: Do the buttons work under Windows?
<thoreauputic> MrFeetio: you can configure gdm to allow direct login to the desktop - but what's the problem with your mom? Explain that not having a password is a security risk on the IntarWeb or something like that...
<IndyGunFreak> gerhard: did you figure it out?
<thoreauputic> MrFeetio: takes about a second to type a password...
<rickyfingers> Probably a busted keyboard.  My little bro's kind of clueless when it comes to computers.  I told him he should just plug another keyboard, that kind of blew his mind. Plus he wants to keep the thing mobile.
<locke> lol
<gerhard> yes
<rickyfingers> PirateHead: I don't know if the keys worked under windows or not.  I had him blow windows away.
<MrFeetio> thoreeauputic: well she isnt the only one my aunt doesn't like having an password, and my sisters dont really care but it should be there choice
<IndyGunFreak> xmms is awesome...
<xfab> at the kernelcompilation: can I unselect the Open Sound System though it's deprecated?
<rickyfingers> All he really needs is open office word processor so he can type a report.
<IndyGunFreak> skins can be hard to find at times thoug
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: if it's a laptop and he wants to keep it working despite a busted keyboard, obviously no amount of software fixes will help. He will have to get the laptop serviced.
<locke> what's a good keyboard shortcut for terminal? :P
<billy> IndyGunFreak:  the "doublesize" option always freezes it for me.
<rickyfingers> locke: I use f7
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: If it's a desktop, it should be easy to walk him through plugging in a new keyboard. =D
<rickyfingers> locke: you have to set it up though
<IndyGunFreak> billy  i think it does that for everyone to be truthful
<locke> sounds good to me :)
<thoreauputic> MrFeetio: well it's tike they learnt a bit about internet security and such - you may quote me 9this isn't windows, thank goodness)
<rickyfingers> PirateHead: it's a laptop.
<billy> IndyGunFreak: suffering together is much more fun.  :)
<thoreauputic> s/tike/time
<innu> Hey. Suggest graphical ftp clients except gFTP beacuse it crashes somewhy...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i don't like the double size anyways.
<omha> PirateHead, it's also easy to plugin a keyboard on a laptop
<MrFeetio> thoreeauputic: i understand the risks, can you tell me is it is possible?
<rickyfingers> MrFeetio: I don't know if I'm repeating someone else, but you can just delete the x after the user name in /etc/passwd
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: Tell him to decide how much the x s and w keys mean to him, and if he isn't willing to switch to a langauge that doesn't use them, he ought to take his laptop to a computer shop and get it fixed.
<rickyfingers> but I don't reccomend it.
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<catxk> I just installed ubuntu and got about 2 minutes experience, and I can't make this supposedly simple walkthrough work... where it says that I should simply write "make" to compile it into the driver, I get "No target specified and no makefile found. stop." could I get some help please? this is what I try to do: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<PirateHead> omha: it makes the laptop less portable, however/
<thoreauputic> MrFeetio: I won't encourage it, sorry
<Flannel> !wifi | catxk
<ubotu> catxk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<billy> IndyGunFreak: when it froze, i killed it with System Monitor, which brought up a bug that got filed under libsexy.  The guys at the bug center seemed to know what was up though.
<xfab> at the kernelcompilation: can I unselect the Open Sound System though it's deprecated?
<rickyfingers> PriateHead: the other thing was it didn't detect the wireless nic.  So I'll also have to walk him through installing ndiswrapper...
<rickyfingers> unless, can that be done through synaptic?  That would be so much easier.
<catxk> Flannel: I'll have a look, thanks
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: that may be a difficult walkthrough. Perhaps it would be easier to have him set up a remote shell for you, so you can do the installation over the network?
<rickyfingers> ah yes...you can...I can just tell him to use synaptic to install ndiswrapper.
<IndyGunFreak> billy  yeah, the xmms thing is prett well known
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: installing ndiswrapper does not solve the problem. You have to actually *utilize* ndiswrapper
<rickyfingers> PirateHead: that's true, but he's smart enough to be able to type commands that I tell him.
<locke> How come the media player keyboard shortcuts don't affect xmms?
<rickyfingers> PirateHead: the thing about setting up ssh server is that's almost just as much of a pain because I'd have to walk him through setting up a dmz host on the router
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: suit yourself.
<pacho2> In http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-panel/gnome-panel_2.18.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz I read:
<pacho2> "* debian/patches/09_help_submenu.patch: +    - drop, the menu is replaced by a new item""
<rickyfingers> I see there's even a gui tool for ndiswrapper - ndiswrapper gtk
<pacho2> Where can I find this new item?
<pacho2> Thanks a lot
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: if it's a high-quality app, go for it. I have never used ndiswrapper-gtk.
<bXi> rickyfingers: why would he need a dmz host on his router?
<bXi> forwarding port 22 will do
<rickyfingers> bXi: then that's what I should do.
<PirateHead> rickyfingers: or just do it insecurely via telnet on port 80!!!
<locke> anybody have any ideas about my question? =x
<bXi> locke: probably because xmms doesnt know about them
<rickyfingers> or maybe have him run ssh on a non-standard port.
<ikonia> locke: whats the problem
<locke> to change which volume setting the volume shortcut changes
<bXi> rickyfingers: that could work as well as long as that port is forwarded
<rickyfingers> Anytime I run sshd on 22, after about a day, I start to get mad brute force break-in attempts.
<locke> it changes pc speaker, i want it to change pcm
<ikonia> locke: no idea
<gerhard> lag 0,1 sec what does that mean?
<ikonia> gerhard: 0.1 lag in the chat session
<gerhard> whats a lag?
<ikonia> delay
<fortran01> Hi, any tips on how to integrate svn with kate? something like cervisia. Thanks.
<billy> gerhard:  you mean the little message in the lower left hand corner?
<gerhard> ah alright
<gerhard> yeah
<billy> i think that's how long your typed message displays, but I could be wrong.
<billy> how long it takes to display, I should say.
<gerhard> your right i think
<billy> time for my morning crack treatment.
* billy fires up the bunsen burner.
<ab12> how can I fix this problem:
<ab12> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ab12> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 19 12:40:19 2007
<ab12> I can't use sudo! :S
<kuun-lann> hello
<ikonia> ad12 fixyour clock
<gerhard> billy drugs harm you
<sharperguy> Has anyone ever made a debian package for Armagetron Advanced?
* billy is busy adjusting the feed on the bunsen burner.
<ikonia> sharperguy: this is ubuntu - not debian support
<kuun-lann> i have a problem with guild wazrs and wine .. I try the updatewine.sh that's in the forum but when i launch GW .. it makes that wined3d.dll is not found and then, cannot load d3d8.dll et d3d9...
<kuun-lann> and my Gw is on a fat32 partition of data
<thcmonkey> grr i can NOT get ubuntu to display in 1680x1050
<rickyfingers> ab12: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<sharperguy> ikonia, I know, but ubuntu is based on debian so it used .deb files to install stuff
<kuun-lann> who can help me plz?
<sharperguy> ikonia, and I _am_ running ubuntu
<thcmonkey> 1280x1024 is the biggest. but i KNOW my monitor displays 1680x1050
<ikonia> sharperguy: ah, a deb package - not a package for debian
<sharperguy> ikonia, yea
<ikonia> sharperguy: if its not in the repo, log a launchpad request to get a package made
<billy> thcmonkey:  there's a package, something like 935resolution, or something, that'll help.
<pacho2> Someone is running ubuntu feisty here?
<ikonia> no
<MrFeetio> pacho2: i am
<ikonia> pacho2: ubuntu alpha support (festiy) is ubuntu+1
<pacho2> ok
<pacho2> MrFeetio: Can you please run:
<cvk77> !info kmymoney
<ubotu> Package kmymoney does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<rickyfingers> kunn-lann: is the directory where all those dll's are in your path (wild guess)
<thcmonkey> billy: on synaptic?
<ikonia> pacho2: ubuntu fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<pacho2> ikonia: thanks
<pacho2> I go to ubuntu+1 channel
<locke> Hm, I changed something....now volume controls change Headphone not PC speaker 0o;
<billy> thcmonkey: yeah.  it's called 915resolution.
<thcmonkey> billy: sweet cheers
<cvk77> !info moneyplex
<billy> thcmonkey: but it's for Intel.
<billy> oops.
<ubotu> Package moneyplex does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<thcmonkey> i'm intel
<sharperguy> ikonia, What do I file it as?
<kuun-lann> i have a problem with guild wazrs and wine .. I try the updatewine.sh that's in the forum but when i launch GW .. it makes that wined3d.dll is not found and then, cannot load d3d8.dll et d3d9...
<kuun-lann> and my Gw is on a fat32 partition of data
<kuun-lann> who can help me plz?
<bXi> is there a way to see the temperature of harddisks in ubuntu?
<ikonia> sharperguy: request, enchancent, your judgment is best
<ikonia> kuun-lann: what do you want
<jrib> billy: right click on the applet > preferences (not sure if this exists on edgy)
<rickyfingers> kuun-lann first thing is check and make sure partition is mounted
<thoreauputic> locke: xmms/beep/audacious and co have their own keycodes - see the man page
<kuun-lann> ikonia, i try to run guild wars with wine
<ikonia> kuun-lann: you'll get good wine support in #wine or #winehq
<kuun-lann> ikonia, : ok thanks :)
<locke> bXi:  Install the package hddtemp from the Universe repository by doing a: $sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<billy> jrib: i think you sent me a message on accident.
<jrib> locke: right click on the applet > preferences (not sure if this exists on edgy).  Thanks billy
<locke> jrib: what applet?
<thcmonkey> billy: i can't find it on feisty
<thcmonkey> ah well
<billy> jrib:  no prob man.  :)  just wanna make sure the right folks get the right messages.
<ikonia> thcmonkey: fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<billy> thcmonkey:  #ubuntu+1
<locke> I'm running dapper.
<bXi> locke: thanks
<jrib> locke: the  volume one, in the notification area.  It should look like a speaker
<thcmonkey> yeah, they don't like me lol
<billy> thcmonkey: try backports repository, perhaps.
<thcmonkey> cheers though
<locke> Oh, I did that, but I want my keyboard shortcut to change PCM, not just that menu
<billy> thcmonkey: don't know about that though.
<ikonia> thcmonkey: thats no reason - fesity support is #ubuntu+1 - address why they don't like you
<thcmonkey> ikonia: i think it's just because i don't know a huge amount
<jrib> locke: the keyboard shortcut, if you used the "keyboard shortcuts" program in your preferences menu, should respect the settings there
<ikonia> thcmonkey: thats no reason to discuss fesity problems in here, fesity support is #ubuntu+1 - ask yourself why if you don't know much your running an alpha product
<locke> jrib: that changes headphone volume for some reason
<rickyfingers> thcmonkey: ever tried linux from scratch? Those guys don't like anybody - I dare you to ask a n00b question on that mailing list.
<thcmonkey> lol i'm not discussing feisty problems in here, i merely mention them
<ikonia> rickyfingers: thats nonsense
<jrib> locke: when you right click, is there a "preferences" menu option?
<locke> In keyboard shortcuts?
<catxk> what does "-ng" in madwifi-ng mean?
<jrib> locke: no, on the speaker icon in the corner
<ikonia> rickyfingers: but the book does say its not for "new linux users" so of couse asking new to linux questions is not welcome
<locke> Oh, yes.
<thcmonkey> rickyfingers: i've tried asking Qs in linux.eu on quakenet
<thcmonkey> yeah, they hate me!
<jrib> locke: when you click there it should let you "select the device and track to control"
<billy> thcmonkey: your resolution is pretty good.  sometimes we just have to deal.
<locke> jrib: The one I want is chosen.
<jrib> locke: ok
<locke> But keyboard doesn't change it. :/
<thcmonkey> billy: i know what you're saying... it's just when i know something is capable of doing something and i can't get it to do it
<rickyfingers> ikonia: what I'm trying to do is give an example that there are some linux groups out there that, while they will help, it's not always given  in the most gracious manner
<thcmonkey> it anoys me
<Freierfall> hi.
<thcmonkey> i spent a couple of hours getting beryl to work last night, just because i wanted to see it
<ikonia> rickyfingers: thats a bad example, LFS will help in a gracious manner, but will be kurt to those who reguse to read the book they are asking for help on
<thcmonkey> turns out i think it looks awful, but i knew it could be run on my system so i wanted it to
<billy> thcmonkey: i know what you mean.  if it really bugs you, perhaps try enabling the backports repository in Feisty, if it even has one.  Don't know.
<ikonia> thcmonkey: if you want to learn, learn from a stable build, not an alpha product
<slayer|uni_> hi
<billy> !hi | slayer|uni_
<thcmonkey> ikonia: yeah man, i got ya... but i may just wait 'till the 19th
<ubotu> slayer|uni_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thcmonkey> feisty works basically well enough for me at the mo.
<ikonia> thcmonkey: then I suggest you don't discuss feisty in here until the 19th
<slayer|uni_> have some trouble with my second monitor...don't want to work right....
* thcmonkey laughs my ass off
<thcmonkey> his*
<thcmonkey> woops
<billy> thcmonkey: please don't use vulgarity.
<thcmonkey> billy: sorry dude
<rickyfingers> slayer|uni: I've got a dual monitor setup...do you want me to pastebin my xorg.conf?
<billy> thcmonkey: not me personally, but it's a room rule that we all have to respect.
<thcmonkey> billy: i know
<slayer|uni_> would be nice
<slayer|uni_> @ rickyfingers
<rickyfingers>  slayer|uni: will do, just give me a minute...
<slayer|uni_> np dude
<slayer|uni_> take yourtime
<melon> any ideas where i can pick up the divx4 encoder? i've got just about every single thing installed - but when i try to encode.. it still says that divx4 encoder doesn't exist - i can't seem to find info elsewhere
<jrib> locke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79717 suggests not using gnome's shortcuts and using xbindkeys to create your own
<locke> hm, k, thanks :)
<ab12> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 19 12:40:19 2007  How can I fix this??  Ican't use sudo aaaaaaaa
<ikonia> ab12: fix your clock
<ab12> how
<ab12> If I can't use sudo
<ikonia> you should be able ot use sudo
<ikonia> thats not date / timestamp dependant
<locke> sudo should work, the error was the other command
<ikonia> exactly
<grimboy> I'm trying to see why ndiswrapper isn't working. In dmesg I get "loadndiswrapper failed (32512); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'". Which system log? Where?
<ab12> if I go into systme settings -> date & time, and I wanna chacne clock I need to be admin! so I click admin mode but there is a message: su returned with an error :SSSS
<ikonia> grimboy: syslog
<grimboy> Thanks
<void^> ab12: try 'sudo -K'
<ab12> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 19 12:40:19 2007
<ikonia> ab12: actually - check your bios clock, it may be that thats screwing the clock
<rickyfingers> slayer|uni: I pastebinned /etc/xorg.conf, but it's taking forever to submit...
<thcmonkey> anyone know a decent site with hi-def pics on it?
<ikonia> rickyfingers: you do know that its pointless copying your config due to his drivers/monitors/options being different
<ikonia> thcmonkey: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<thcmonkey> ikonia: god man
<rickyfingers> ikonia: yes I was going to mention that he would have to edit the file to match his system, but it's a good starting off point.
<ikonia> rickyfingers: cool
<ikonia> just checking
<albert> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<locke> i get distracted to easily :(
<locke> what's the keyboard shortcut to go to a different workspace without moving the current window?
<albert> hi, i used to install the fglrx-driver fr my ati radeon, but the performance was really terrible
<albert> isn't there a better driver available?
<ikonia> locke: all the shortcut keys are in the intro docs
<locke> nevermind :)
<slayer|uni_> rickyfingers: can't you c&p it into a query?
<rickyfingers> sheesh! is pastebin always so slow?
<rickyfingers> slayer|uni: if you can tell me how to do it...
<rickyfingers> slayer|uni: I'm not really hip to all this irc stuff....
<omha> rickyfingers, pastebin.com is dead
<omha> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsoler> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<gerhard> try nopaste.biz
<albert> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<billy> !botsnack
<rickyfingers> omha: thanks for the tip http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10882/
<ubotu> Yum!
<rickyfingers> slayer|uni: here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10882/
<rickyfingers> slayer|uni: there's a few things you will have to do to get this working for your system...like you'll have to change xorg.conf to match your system
<slayer|uni_> i show you my corg.conf maybe you see the problem
<slayer|uni_> rickyfingers: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10884/
<slayer|uni_> i have 2 tfts which are exactly the same
<catxk> when trying to "make" the madwifi I get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10883/ I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<catxk> any help would be greatly appreciated
<slayer|uni_> the horizontal/vertival sync are from the manufacturer data sheet
<rickyfingers> slayer|uni: my little bro just called from the states got to talk to him
<jrib> slayer|uni_: you need build-essential
<locke> Is there a panel for showing ram usage like there is for cpu and processor?
<jrib> wow, I can't send messages to the right people today
<rickyfingers> wait everybody my brother's got a funny linux story
<jrib> catxk: you need build-essential
<rickyfingers> he took this broken computer to radio shack
<jrib> rickyfingers: #ubuntu-offtopic is for linux stories :)
<rickyfingers> to get the keyboard fixed...told the guy he was running ubunto
<rickyfingers> ok ok ok
<shadowhywind>  hi all, where are power options at.. like after 3 hours go on standy by or something?
<catxk> jrib: ok, what's that? I'm just installed ubuntu and trying to get the wlan to work...
<superbia> Hi, anyone have any good tips on how to change to system from utf-8 to 8859-1 simply? I checked forum and it's not really working for me...
<locke>  shadowhywind: System << preferences << power management
<jrib> catxk: build-essential is essential stuff needed to build programs.  Basically just gievs you a bunch of standard header files that you will need when you compile most things.  And also gives you some tools you will need
<jrib> catxk: you can install it using synaptic or apt-get
<void^> catxk: are you sure you need to compile madwifi yourself?
<locke> Is there a panel for showing ram usage like there is for cpu and processor?
<catxk> void: I'm not sure of anything, I'm following these guides to the letter...
<n33o> hello all
<PirateHead> I am having trouble installing fnfxd on Ubuntu. Does anybody have experience in that area?
<void^> catxk: run 'modinfo ath_pci', does it give an error or a lot of text?
<PirateHead> Hello n330
<catxk> void: says no such file or dir
<drcode> hi all
<rpc> can someone tell me what kind of problem does this thing indicate? TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:31245 overruns:0 carrier:0
<n33o> Im trying to configure network to work on ubuntu.. i have an internet connection with wireless ISP coming down from the roof on 10/100 cable.. (which i am talking to you on now) When i plugin the cable to my XP laptop all is fine.. but when i plugin to ethernet port on Netwrkcard on pc its not giving me access to webpages etc.. even when i have put in all the settings .. IP gateway .. dns etc.?? can anyone help wiht this?
<drcode> hi all
<PirateHead> Hello drcode.
<drcode> any one know a gui tool for checking files/folder size?
<PirateHead> drcode: are you running Ubuntu?
<rpc> drcode du in console will work best :)
<catxk> void^: I think I might have uninstalled madwifi somewhere down the lane...
<PirateHead> drcode: Nautilus ought to do that just ifne.
<drcode> yep
<rpc> du -shm /path
<quaal> does ext3 use more space to make a partition than something like ntfs? i backedup an ntfs drive, converted it to ext3, now trying to move the backup back to the drive, and it wont fit ?
<PirateHead> drcode: in Nautilus (the default file browser), right click the folder and hit Preferences. It will show you the size.
<drcode> k
<n33o> any ideas anyone?
<drcode> I want it in one list
<rpc> quaal you can use ntfs on linux with the newest driver available... no need to convert
<matrix> where do i find the network manager to setup wpa connections?
<quaal> rpc, its already converted.
<void^> catxk: as far as i know, madwifi should work out of the box in dapper and edgy, at least if the restricted-modules package is installed.
<quaal> rpc, it still wasnt very stable, from what i remember
<n33o> Also.. i got a tv card recently.. how do i get viewing software going in linux?
<PirateHead> drcode: what do you mean by want it in one list?
<PirateHead> n33o: you might want to check out MythTV?
<catxk> void^: well, it doesn't show up in the system>administration>networking, it did before when I just had installed ubuntu... but I followed this guide which might have been a bit outdated, and it said to remove it and then reinstall it, so I guess I removed it successfully but now I can't get it to install again. everything I've come across on wifi and fujitsu-siemens says "uninstall the restricted-modules!!"
<drcode> I want to sort what is the biggest dir
<n33o> yes.. but i first need to get linux on the net lol
<n33o> ;-)
<drcode> and so
<drcode> I had long time some gui tool in ubuntu
<void^> catxk: err.. that's probably very old information.
<n33o> can anyone help me with my internet on ubuntu problem?
<PirateHead> drcode: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer ought to do what you're aksing for, I think.
<void^> catxk: unless, perhaps, you have a newer atheros chipset that requires a really up to date madwifi version to work
<billy> n33o:  what sort of problem are you having?
<robinlinth> How to uninstall the Xubuntu version of Xfce completely so i can install the new version with the installer
<slayer|uni_> rickyfingers: say something when you're ready with phoning.. ;)
<catxk> void^: doubt it, but still, I guess whatever I did I just uninstalled it - no reason for it not to reinstall anew, or am I seriously lacking in the logic here?
<drcode> hmm
<drcode> I am under xfce
<drcode> I can install it?
<void^> catxk: you are probably waging a war against your package management system. how did you uninstall it?
<Gh0sty_> is there a specific channel for beta testers of feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> void^: lol, waged war?
<void^> Gh0sty_: #ubuntu+1
<Gh0sty_> ty
<rpc> quaal update your knowledge on ntfs in linux... there is a new driver out (hungarian team) and it works perfect
<robinlinth> How to uninstall the Xubuntu version of Xfce completely so i can install the new version with the installer
<catxk> void^: basically what it says under "removing old modules" here http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<billy> robinlinth:  you ~could~ sudo apt-get remove xunbuntu-desktop, but that may remove more than what you're wanting to remove.
<matrix> matrix: test
<Drel3> best programs for ip scanning network in range!!!anyone pls
<robinlinth> billy, No, it removes only that package
<catxk> void^: I got the build-essential and now it's working! to install atleast
<void^> catxk: site doesn't want to load for me.. anyway i guess you just deleted the modules. to get them back you'd have to reinstall the kernel package. or compile and install your svn build. remember you have to recompile it after each kernel update.
<Drel3> need  program for ip scanning network in range!!!anyone pls
<thoreauputic> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<catxk> void^: sorry, I don't know kernel package, is that kernel as in linux kernel or..? :)
<thoreauputic> !info kismet
<billy> testing
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<void^> catxk: yes, those drivers are part of the linux kernel packages in ubuntu.
<raboof> i'm having some trouble with hibernate: when going into hibernate, X goes blank, but I can still switch between VT's with alt-f1/alt-f2 etc, and the machine does not shut down
<raboof> I cannot type any characters to login though
<Drel3> i ll try this thx
<jpjacobs> Drel3, if it's wired: nmap, or ettercap,...
<raboof> only option seems to be to hard-shutdown the machine, which then just boots like normal instead of coming out of hibernate.
<raboof> any ideas what could cause that?
<Rome> Excuse me, which is the best torrentsoftware for ubuntu?
<[WaZ] > hey
<[WaZ] > I need to share a printer over samba network, any good tutorials around?
<[WaZ] > !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pascutti> Rome: the best i dont know, but i'm quite happy with ktorrent
<drcode> any one know a p2p tv project in gpl ? that working like raid or grid?
<Rome> okey thanks Pascutti
<Pascutti> :)
<catxk> void^: ok... I'm still not sure what that means, sorry if I'm sille or just not listening... but I apt-get:ed the build-essential, did the "make" and "make install" on the madwifi and I didn't get no error, and now I see my wireless connection in network settings, however it doesn't seem to work still
<jordin> I have had a little problem upgrading to 7.04
<n33o_> billy, my PC doesnt connect to internet.. im using 10.100 cable to connect.
<catxk> can I somehow check if I installed it "wrong" or something?
<jordin> I don't know where else to look for info
<n33o_> using laptop at the mo.. so connection is fine through XP but in ubuntu it doesnt work
<n33o_> anyone help?>
<jordin> I was using my 6.10 in a desktop computer, ok
<jordin> then I upgraded to 7.04 yesterday
<jordin> I cant boot know
<locke> =x
<IndyGunFreak> dumb, dumb dumb dumb............ dumbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<madMike666> i had the same problem jordin
<jordin> The error I get with the 2.6.20 kernel is /sbin/modprobe : abnormal exit
<shriphani> guys can someone tell me how to mount a disk ?
<IndyGunFreak> !experimental
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about experimental - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pascutti> lol this is the cause that i dont use unstable :|
<DM|> Can anyone help me, when i do a deb package install or an apt-get it takes a REALLY long time to "read the database" is there a reason?
<shriphani> a disk as in external harddisk
<void^> catxk: you can look at dmesg output to see if the driver reports any errors. run 'ifconfig ath0 up && iwlist ath0 scan' to see if it finds any wireless networks.
<madMike666> upgraded four computers,
<jordin> I can get to the shell of the initrd
<IndyGunFreak> madMike666: 4?...lol
<IdleOne> jordin, /join #ubuntu+1 and ask in there
<jordin> and I see that there are some problems with USB drivers
<jordin> ok
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<jordin> Thank you IdleOne
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shriphani> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bXi> any idea what could cause an irq timeout on a harddisk?
<catxk> void^: it didn't but then I guess the wifi radio is turned off, I think I know how to turn it on, one sec...
<F0> hey
<thcmonkey> why might a dvd not display correctly? lots of green and pixelated...
<madMike666>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<DM|> im getting the following error pysqlite2.dbapi2.ProgrammingError, any ideas?
<finalbeta> thcmonkey: because of not 100% compatible codecs.
<thcmonkey> hmm
<albert> !compiz
<thcmonkey> finalbeta: any suggestions?
<Ayabara> what app would you recommend for connecting to Nokia phones with bluetooth?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<finalbeta> thcmonkey: if you are using gstreamer, try xine, if that doesn't work, perhaps VLC can play the thing.
<thcmonkey> finalbeta: nah, not even vlc will play it
<locke> Anyone know what the volume setting which is set to 1 in the sound-juicer configuration editor app is for?
<AfroMan> when trying to login, i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/zStJtV53.html
<AfroMan> when trying to login, i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/zStJtV53.html
<AfroMan> oops
<AfroMan> sorry for double paste
<catxk> how do I edit a text file via the GUI that is read only with root as owner?
<locke> catxk: save as somewhere writable and move it with the terminal?
<locke> that's what i do =x
<Rome> anyone knows why ktorrent is not working for me? the torrentfiles is not downloading. it just says: "Stalled".. Any idea?
<locke> But I think you can do something like gsudo and run the program and it'll allow you to write
<locke> not sure though..
<catxk> locke: ok, convenient :) thanks
<locke> no problem
<billy> does the default bittorrent program allow others to download files by default.  i'd like to share the feisty install iso.
<jrib> catxk: alt-f2, gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<shriphani> locke: can you tell me how to use mouse in console...example for mc ?
<sharky--> anyone know how I can get a "registered version" of rar?  I did an apt-get install rar but the archive I am trying to unrar requires rar to be registered.
<locke> oh, gksudo, my mistake
<locke> mc?
<shriphani> locke: midnight commander
<locke> Don't know what that is. :)
<shriphani> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Lord_Illidan> commandline
<Cunning_stunt> will ubuntu work on a p2-200 with 16mb of ram?
<locke> ah, hm
<locke> Don't know, sorry :)
<locke> <-- noob
<Cunning_stunt> <- n00b also
<ikonia> Cunning_stunt: no
<Lord_Illidan> Cunning Stunt, nope..I don't think so
<shriphani> ahh
<IdleOne> Cunning_stunt, yes if you run xfce or fluxbox or some other light window manager like that
<Kkeksas> any help? i want make internet on dlink dsl-200 modem but not working :(
<Lord_Illidan> Try Damn Small Linux
<ikonia> Cunning_stunt: your nick is also a tad offensive
<Guest43572> i get this when trying to log on: http://rafb.net/p/zStJtV53.html
<Cunning_stunt> what would be the minimum ram to run it then?
<Lord_Illidan> Will Xubuntu work with 16 mb RAM?? I think not
<DM|> Whats the command to apt-get remove and purge configuration data
<shriphani> deli linux
<shriphani> runs on a 386
<Lord_Illidan> or at least, it will be extremely slow
<ikonia> Cunning_stunt: 128 minimum 256 recommended
<jrib> DM|: aptitude purge PACKAGE or apt-get --purge remove PACKAGE
<Lord_Illidan> Try DSL...should work
<shriphani> Cunning_stunt: try deli linux
<Cunning_stunt> ok cheers
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jogis> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<shriphani> Lord_Illidan: can you tell me how to use mouse in a virtual console
<Otacon22> anyone know how to put linux in an ipod?
<Lord_Illidan> gpm
<shriphani> oh
<shriphani> that was quick
<Lord_Illidan> Deli Linux requires at least 32 MB of RAM
<ikonia> Otacon22: ubuntu doesn't support that
<shriphani> Lord_Illidan: 386 boxes had 32 mb ram ?
<Cunning_stunt> yaeh i just read that
<Lord_Illidan> nope, but it says so on the web page
<Cunning_stunt> ive got this shit box here with only 16mb in it
<Cunning_stunt> the rams that old, its not even SD ram
<ikonia> Cunning_stunt: watch your lanaguage
<Cunning_stunt> EDO ram was it called?
<Lord_Illidan> aw shucks, I think I have the wrong page
<shriphani> Cunning_stunt: deli would be a better bet than xubuntu
<Lord_Illidan> Ok, it will work on 16 mb RAM
<Lord_Illidan> my bad
<Lord_Illidan> but it mentions 486 not 386
<shriphani> :D
<Lord_Illidan> http://delili.lens.hl-users.com/#about
<Cunning_stunt> well i dont wanna put ubuntu on my dual core
<Lord_Illidan> Why?
<Cunning_stunt> coz if it corrupts my harddrive
<Cunning_stunt> im screwed
<Cunning_stunt> ive never used linux before you see
<Lord_Illidan> Hmm, I'm running it on a pentium D, and no problems
<shriphani> Cunning_stunt: you need an smp kernel or something
<Cunning_stunt> thats why i picked up this shitbox, so if it did damage, it didnt bother me
<Lord_Illidan> Ubuntu Edgy supports dual core ok
<ikonia> Cunning_stunt: PLEASE watch your language - second time
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Cunning_stunt last warning
<ubotu> Cunning_stunt last warning: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Cunning_stunt shakes his head
<Cunning_stunt> so if i installed ubuntu 6.10
<Cunning_stunt> i shouldnt have any problems with it whatsoever?
<Gorlist> Afternoon
<Lord_Illidan> Well, depends on the rest of your hardware
<Lord_Illidan> what hardware have you got, and what are the specs?
<Gorlist> quick question - ive downloaded a .deb package but can't install on AMD 64
<Gorlist> is their some force command?
<ikonia> Gorlist: is it build for ubuntu x86_64
<Gorlist> not sure, Alien Arena 2007
<Cunning_stunt> 2.8Dual core, radeon x300 graphics card, 512ram
<IdleOne> Cunning_stunt, you should dualboot on that machine till you decide to get rid of windows
<void^> Cunning_stunt: a simple solution: disconnect your oh so valuable harddisk and use some older disk for experiments if you don't feel secure about it
<Lord_Illidan> Yes, I agree
<Lord_Illidan> And backup!
<locke> Hm, why is linux using 781 mb of ram o0;
<Lord_Illidan> The only potential mixup I see is the Radeon card
<ikonia> locke: caching
<IdleOne> Cunning_stunt, take the drive from the old machine and put it in the dual core
<locke> ah, k
<Cunning_stunt> yeah i was gonna dualboot anyways
<Lord_Illidan> locke, type free in the terminal to see how much RAM it is actually using
<Cunning_stunt> is 1.5GB enough?
<IdleOne> Cunning_stunt, heh nope
<Lord_Illidan> hmm...
<Cunning_stunt> didnt think so :P
<locke> i think you need atleast 2 gigs to install ubuntu on it
<Lord_Illidan> Have you a 20 gig harddrive lying around somewhere?
<Cunning_stunt> ive got a 40 and a 60
<Cunning_stunt> and both are knackered
<shriphani> Cunning_stunt: use 40
<IdleOne> Cunning_stunt, go pick up a used 20Gig at the local pc store
<IdleOne> or use the 40 lol
<drcode> any one know a p2p tv project in gpl ? that working like raid or grid?
<Cunning_stunt> ill just backup onto DVD's
<Lord_Illidan> or else backup your data and just repartition
<Lord_Illidan> good idea
<shriphani> btw i am gonna install puppy on a celeron now whoppie
<Cunning_stunt> bout time i cleaned my HD anyhoo :P
<locke> Lord_Illidan: so the +/- buffer is how much is actually free?
<ikonia> shindig
<ikonia> uups
<ikonia> ops
<Lord_Illidan> yes
<Lord_Illidan> locke yes
<locke> used: 236240   free:1831780 :)
<Lord_Illidan> for example, linux is using all but 36 mb of 512 mb, when in reality, it is only using half
<locke> Though...I would like to know why my left arrow key isn't working =x
<juanmabc> hello, exists a file that holds the distribution name like /etc/fedora-release in fedora?
<LjL> juanmabc: type "lsb_release -a" to know the release
<Lord_Illidan> locke, also consider downloading htop, a very good console alternative to top
<LjL> juanmabc: or "cat /etc/issue" if you really want a file
<Lord_Illidan> About your left arrow key, what do you mean it doesn't work?
<locke> if I have text, I can't go left with the arrow key. o0;
<Lord_Illidan> does it work at all, though?
<catxk> how can I get permission denied when I use sudo?
<ikonia> catxk: what are you trying to do
<locke> I'm not sure it was working a little while ago.
<catxk> I thought sudo was the destroyer of worlds?
<LjL> catxk: files can be -w or -r even for root
<ikonia> catxk: what are you trying to do
<jrib> catxk: what are you trying to do?
<Lord_Illidan> Open a terminal and type xev
<juanmabc> I'm not in ubuntu, I'm developing a GPL command that output the distribution name of the system :), please can someone paste the output of lsb_release -a to http://www.rafb.net/paste ?
<LjL> catxk: but then root can change the permissions, so yeah, it's the destroyer of worlds anyway
<catxk> I'm trying to activate my wifi radio by sudo echo 1 > /proc/fsaa1655g/radio
<ikonia> juanmabc: that command already exists
<locke> yes, it works
<Lord_Illidan> so...
<bb> I want to change my files from my external HD. But I'Ve got no rights...how can I change it?
<LjL> juanmabc: i will, but "lsb_release" *is* that command. it's supposed to be a standard. google the "LSB" in it ;)
<Lord_Illidan> the problem is where? It doesn't work in Openoffice or in vi? or firefox?
<locke> Gaim
<jrib> catxk: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/fsaa1655g/radio
<locke> and console as well
<Lord_Illidan> just GAIM?
<locke> let me check my shortcuts =x
<gharz> guys, how do i set my wifi to access a network with WPA PSK TKIP encryption? there's no option in the network-admin... please help./
<Enselic> I can't eject my computer because it claims to be busy (although no programs that could use it are open). Is there a way to figure out ecavtly why it isbusy_
<jrib> catxk: the redirection in your command is done by the shell, which is running as your user, so it doesn't have permissions to write to /proc/fsaa1655g/radio
<juanmabc> ok, thank you, LjL
<najzlijiji> can somebodz tell me how to enable my USB mouse on Notebook ? it was working until i reinstalled Ubuntu...
<LjL> juanmabc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10887/
<shriphani> gharz: i use airsnort to crack wep keys
<catxk> jrib: ok, thanks... didn't get an error but it didn't work for activating the radio eitherway :/
<bb> shriphani...and wor WPA2?
<locke> shriphani: how long does that take?
<Gorlist> Whats the best ATI drivers to run? that would allow me to play Alien Arena on Ubuntu (Radeon 9800 Pro)
<najzlijiji> anzbody.... my USB mouse is not working on notebook.. im using edgy gnome...
<Gorlist> as theirs alot of threads about it on the forums :|
<ravi> guys, I was trying to add new fonts and in the process I end up crashing all of the gnome login
<ravi> need help
<najzlijiji> zeah and im stuck with touchpad...
<gharz> shriphani, i own the network... i used to have the network opened until somebody's using my network to connect to the internet... when i enable security (with password), my eth1 can't connect because of this password thing.
<najzlijiji> can anybody tell me how to reenable USB mouse on notebook
<ravi> the only notable info in my X org log is: Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
<ravi> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF, removing from list!
<ravi> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!
<dabaR> if you stop being so evil...
<locke> shriphani: how long does netsnort take to crack a wep?
<najzlijiji> :P
<ravi> anyone willing to help me out?
<shriphani> locke: over here........... 2000 packages
<shriphani> connection's not mine
<shriphani> my neighbour's
<ravi> I just want to reset all of the font stuff to their original places, how do I do this?
<locke> How long is that in minutes?
<ikonia> ravi: how did you change them
<shriphani> hmm 10 mins ?
<locke> ah, not too bad
<jogis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<locke> My college has a wireless network but it has WEP ;x
<ravi> ikonia was following this guide: http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<ravi> ikonia, I*
<jogis> !recompling kernel
<ikonia> so undo what you did
<shriphani> locke: i know some guys who spent weeks at the box waiting for airsnort to crack the wep key
<locke> =x
<shriphani> locke: which college do you go to ?
<locke> St. Josephs in NY
<shriphani> nice
<najzlijiji> there is 1025 of you here and im sure some of you knows how to solw my problem... my USB mouse is not working after reinstalation of ubuntu
<bXi> what harddisk manufactorer do you guys recommend
<locke> Though, we're getting island wide wifi by the end of the year supposedly :)
<ikonia> bXi: doesn't matter
<ikonia> bXi: this isn't a hardware channel
<ravi> cracking wep really is determined by how many packets you can encounter, if your guy placed his computer in some very low traffic, but high signal place, then it would have concievably taken him weeks
<najzlijiji> and what is hardware channel
<ran> can someone tell me why a partition i mounted on /mnt/storage doesn't show up on my desktop even though i set it nautilus to show mounted volumes?
<ikonia> why are we discussing cracking wep ?
<ikonia> najzlijiji: no idea
<ravi> use media ran
<tbenita> hi, I can't find the packet  gstreamer0.10-cdparanoia in dapper : I only find gstreamer0.8-cdparanoia
<ikonia> theneb: then thats all thats available
<tbenita> any tip to read cd from gstreamer ?
<najzlijiji> media what?
<ikonia> theneb: the later version is probably for a later ubuntu release
<ran> ravi: even though its a partion on my current hdd which is ext3?
<ravi> mount it in the ./media  it'll show up on the desktop for sure
<locke> hm, stupid left arrow key doesn't work in gaim or console
<ran> ok thx
<kharloss> hi . i have a folder inside var/www    var/www/myspace   named    i need to have full read/write privileges for a user named MyName . how can i do this  ?  i need this because i often use WinSCP for connecting , and user account is disabled .
<ravi> can anyone solve my problem?
<kharloss> hi . i have a folder inside var/www    var/www/myspace   named    i need to have full read/write privileges for a user named MyName . how can i do this  ?  i need this because i often use WinSCP for connecting , and root user account is disabled .
<ikonia> kharloss: man chmod
<ravi> chmod 777 is your best bet
<Guest43572> when trying to log in
<kharloss> no no
<Guest43572> i get this error
<ikonia> ravi: 777 is NOT
<Guest43572> http://rafb.net/p/zStJtV53.html
<kharloss> i don`t want to chmod 777 my folder
<kharloss> just for a custom user
<ikonia> kharloss: good choice
<ravi> you said full privilege, right?
<ravi> for everyone?
<ravi> oh, hnvm
<kharloss> but only for this user
<jrib> kharloss: create a group
<ravi> nvm
<ravi> didn't see it
<ikonia> kharloss: make that user the owner
<kharloss> how ?
<ikonia> or put him in a group and make that the owner
<ikonia> kharloss: man chown
<ravi> chown the folder with Myname:myname
<ikonia> ravi:  that changes the group too
<ravi> yes, depends on what he wants, that's just an option
<jrib> kharloss: you can create a group using the 'addgroup' command
<ikonia> ravi: he said just the user - not a group
<kharloss> and i need it recursive
<ikonia> kharloss: man chown
<kharloss> right now i`m reading
<ravi> karlos, look at the man page as ikonia pointed out, you use the recursive tag
<ravi> ok
<ravi> kind of new to irc, how do I talk to one person in private ?
<ikonia> ravi: /msg
<ravi> ah, thx
<esaym> what is the traceroute command in ubuntu?
<ravi> tracepath?
<LjL> esaym: tracepath
<esaym> ah thanks
<LjL> you can install the "original" traceroute if you like though
<thoreauputic> there's also tcptraceroute and mtr
<gharz> does edgy uses wpa_supplicant when u first install the system?
<LjL> there's a ton, i like xt :)
<esaym> is traceroute better?
<LjL> esaym: couldn't say. mtr seemed to be quite effective for some reason, here
<thoreauputic> esaym: I think tcptraceroute is better but mtr is nice ( continuous update)
<thoreauputic> esaym: sometimes traceroute gets blocked, but mtr and tcptraceroute alasys seem to go right throught
<thoreauputic> *throught
<esaym> ok, well thanks guys
<thoreauputic> bah drop the final t ;)
<ravi> can anyone help me figure out how to totally reset my font directory structure ?
<LjL> thoreauputic: by the way, do you happen to know of anything that would allow me to see a *map* (as in, a graph) of *several* tracerouted sites? in other words, have a glance at which parts of the net are reachable and which are not, by checking a bunch of "key" sites
<ikonia> ravi: undo the guide you followed
<ikonia> LjL: there is a product called "network notepad" I'm not sure ubuntu has it packaged, that may help
<Guest43572> LjJ, can you help, when loggging on i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/zStJtV53.html
<thoreauputic> LjL: no, sorry - sounds like a nice idea though :)
<LjL> thoreauputic: well, depending on the time interval, the sites involved might not like it, but anyway ;-) even just a version of xt allowing for several traceroutes at once would be nice (though xt doesn't really work so well right now...)
<malverian> !seen mjg59
<Cunning_stunt> Sorry ( malverian )mjg59 Is not in my Memory.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mjg59 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raboof> LjL: google for 'traceroute graphviz', I imagine you might come up with something
<tbenita> When I try to rip a cd with sound-juicer under dapper, it crashes
<kenthomson> PLEASE HELP; when i do "sudo aptitude -f install", aptitude wants to install "azureus" and "wengophone" automatically (both of which I have manually installed from source), but that would mean either aptitude would overwrite the existing software or i would have two copies of the same thing on my system. Can you tell me how do I prevent that message from popping up/specify to aptitude that I dont want those software?
<salego> server irc.quakenet.org
<tbenita> is it a local bug or does somebody else have the same issue ?
<dn4> hello
<LjL> raboof: that's probably a good idea, i'll see. i was also aware of a (windows, closed source, never tried in WINE) program that could do something like that, though in a weird way, but there's no way i can recall the name
<ikonia> kenthomson: you have broke you systems dependencies
<ikonia> kenthomson: if you don't allow the package to install its dependencies - it will not work
<dn4> I was wondering how does the Feisty release work if I was to use herd-5 right now, and later wanted to upgrade when a final release was done int april?
<kenthomson> ikonia, so how do i go about correcting this
<gharz> guys, anybody here who could help me connect to my wifi network with WPA PSK TKIP encyption? i can't seem to find an option using the network-admin. please help.
<ikonia> kenthomson: remove the packages you installed from source
<ikonia> kenthomson: hope nothing is linked against them
<kenthomson> ikonia, i want the latest version of this software which i can only get by installing from source, and the .debs are older version.
<LjL> Guest43572, i'm not sure, but at a quick reading it would seem you cannot create a file/directory in /tmp for some reason... perhaps check "ls -l / | grep tmp"
<ikonia> kenthomson: then you're screwed, you're breaking your system dependencies
<jrib> dn4: #ubuntu+1 for feisty, but you would just dist-upgrade on release day
<ikonia> kenthomson: the correct thing to do would have been to package the software up in a deb format and link it against the correct dependencies - or log a request in launchpad to have the package made for you
<kenthomson> ikonia, so a person who wants latest software (which can only got by installing from source) than the one available in repos, is there no way to do it
<LjL> ikonia: windows only, it would seem... network notepad, that is
<ikonia> LjL: let me check I have seen a port
<ikonia> kenthomson: the correct way is to link and package it correctly not just make/make install - or ask someone to do it for you
<kenthomson> ikonia, could you please be kind enough to illustrate how would i go about doing it
<kenthomson> ikonia, but when i do sudo checkinstall it fails to install
<kenthomson> ikonia, and as it is azureus was just a .jar, i simply copies the files and manually made a shortcut
<ikonia> kenthomson: you need to learn how to package software properly and link it properly - or log a request for someone to do it for you
<kenthomson> ikonia, can you please explain it to me?
<ikonia> kenthomson: I just have - you've installed software outside of the package manager, so software in the package manager is not aware of it so wants to download the dependencies its linked against, rather then your installed software
<LjL> raboof: looks like it was a good idea, the second google hit was http://geek00l.blogspot.com/2005/11/scapy-better-traceroute.html , and scapy is available in the repos
<ravi> ok, for the fifth time, can someone show me how to reinstall all my fonts to their original placements through the use of apt?
<bronze_0_1> anyone know where I can get the list of meta packages?
<kenthomson> ikonia, I was talking about the process of "linking it properly" and doing other fancy stuff
<ikonia> kenthomson: thats part of building the packages
<jrib> ravi: explain your current situation and how it got that way
<kenthomson> ikonia, Is there a way i can tell the package manager to ignore that there is something of this sort existing in my system?
<ikonia> kenthomson: you need to link the package against packages in the repo at build time so that when you install it gets the packages from the repo rather than different versions
<ikonia> kenthomson: no - as if you ignore it and it just downloads the package the dependencies its linked against won't exist so it won't run
<kenthomson> ikonia, " you need to link the package against packages in the repo at build time so that when you install it gets the packages from the repo rather than different versions". I am very new to this stuff. You could help by doing execute this, than this, than this. Otherwise give me some web-source. please?
<jrib> kenthomson: sudo aptitude remove wengophone azureus
<ikonia> kenthomson: there is no websource as you have to understand how to build and link packages against correct dependencies, I can't give you the commands as its a whole process
<kenthomson> jrib, aptitude thinks that those software are not installed
<kenthomson> ikonia, so be it than, thanks anyways
<ikonia> kenthomson: because they are not installed via the package manager
<ajayc> well I have dapper installed and I downloaded fiesty alternate CD can I directly upgrade?
<jrib> why would it want to install them
<ikonia> jrib: a package he wants has dependencies on them
<jrib> ikonia: wengophone has no reverse depends, is there another way?
* Kristov is away: I'm busy
<jrib> !away | Kristov
<ubotu> Kristov: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<ikonia> jrib: not checked the deps in detail
<kenthomson> ikonia, jrib, what about this problem than? I installed gfxboot, which lets me show a message.ububrown file on startup (picture). but i had installed it from a external .deb and the package manager doesn't have it. So aptitude tells me that grub-gfxboot package is broken, and it wants to install the package "grub". But the external deb gfxboot conflicts with "grub" so i cant have it installed. please understand that the package gfxboot is working fla
<kenthomson> wlessy and the system is fine, i just need to convince the package manager.
<ikonia> kenthomson: again - you have broke your package manager dependencies
<ravi> ok, I was following http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php to turn Ubuntu to a more OSX feel. At the point where it starts going on talking about fonts, I followed their exact directions and when they asked me to log in and log back out, I simply fc-cache'd the system to update the fonts. I continued with the newly installed font and all was fine. However, on the subsequent login after a reboot, I wasn't able to login to gnome. I saw the gnome s
<ravi> creen for a second and it just crashed on me. Looking at X org logs, everything looks fine bot a lot of the font directories seemed to have been shifted.
<jrib> kenthomson: does apt-get -f install  also prompt you to install azureus and wengophone?
<ikonia> ravi: undo what you have done - for the last time
<tbenita> kenthomson, did you look at the dpkg option --ignore-depends ?
<kenthomson> ikonia, how do i go about solving this time, in the previous attempt it was from source through make, but this time, it is from a .deb. than too it fails?
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: you are doing all the things that you should not do ( 3rd party debs etc)
<kenthomson> jrib, yes
<kenthomson> tbenita, i am not that profecient to make sense of it
<ikonia> kenthomson: becacuase your package manager isn't aware of that package so it wants to fix what it thinks is corrupted grub
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, i understand that, but i need a way to tell the package manager it is OK what i am doing, or someone could tell me what should i do to install it "correctly"
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: the packaging system isn't magic - it can't know about stuff yu install from outside it
<thoreauputic> *you
<kenthomson> ikonia, but i had uninstalled grub from the package manager
<najzlijiji> if anyone wants to know i enabled my USB mouse by using "noapic" boot option....
<ikonia> kenthomson: but for example ubuntu base depends on grub (random example)
<bXi> can i let a hdd manually sleep?
<locke> if anyone is curious i fixed my left arrow key but logging out :P
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: basically, you have confused the system something terrible :)
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, please tell me how to tell it to than, do you mean to say i can't have any external packages, whether they are .debs or from source (as make)?
<kenthomson> ikonia, yes it does
<ikonia> kenthomson: so thats why it wants to install grub
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: source - I would suggest atleast using checkinstall
<ravi> can anyone help me out on my issue with fonts? it's not as simple as reverting the guide.
<niu> where can i get printers driver for canon ip1600?
<ikonia> thoreauputic you've opened a can of worms
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, checkinstall fails installing the software and the only option left is make
<ikonia> ravi: yes it is
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: 4rd party debs - not unless you know what you are doing
<ikonia> kenthomson: no - the option is to fix the checkinstall
<thoreauputic> umm 3rd party
<kenthomson> ikonia, how do i fix a checkinstall
<locke> Hm, I did something that now ubuntu doesn't feel like mounting my external anymore..
<catxk> ok guys, although my wifi led is not lit, I can scan for networks and it seems I can connect, according to iwconfig ath0, but I still cant surf! what is matter?
<ikonia> kenthomson: depended on the error - but I'd guess as your system is messed up any way thats part of it
<catxk> maybe I gotta conf dhcp or something?
<thoreauputic> ikonia: I realise that checkinstall is not optimal :)
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, ikonia i am looking for solution, i told you about my problem, so what shouldi do now?
<thoreauputic> kenthomson:  try sudo aptitude -f install and pray a lot
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, it wants to install azureus wengophone and grub, but i dont want it to
<ikonia> kenthomson: re-install so you have a clean box and try not to break the dependency tree and package things properly
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, i want to use the latest versions
<catxk> how do I check network status, like windows ipconfig?
<ravi> niu: bad printer for linux but you can try http://gentoo-wiki.com/Canon_pixma_series
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: *sigh* we understood that. You have just screwed up the packaging system
<kenthomson> ikonia, from where will i learn to correctly install a .deb so that the package manager doesn't act foolishly, and also how to compile from source. In a fresh install the sam,e thing is going to happen
<ikonia> kenthomson: 1.) don't compile from source - package properly or request a packager do it for you from say launchpad 2.) don't install random .deps - package properly
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, you should understand that sudo apt-get install -f, is perfectly happy with everything and there is no other evidence of a broken computer system, except that aptitude thing, it insists too much
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: the apckaging manager is not acting foolishly - you made the mistake because you didn't understand how it works
<ikonia> kenthomson: the evidence is that your system has screwed dependencies - thats a broke system
<lightseed> hello is there some kind of project management software?
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, alright i understand that, but now that i have done it how do i tell it what i want to do?
<jrib> lightseed: something like trac?
<ravi> wow, who is supposed to work for who? package manager < user.
<ikonia> kenthomson: re-install your system
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: get rid of the offenders - you may be able to delte them or use "make uninstall" for example
<thoreauputic> *delete
<lightseed> jrib: no not really
<kenthomson> ikonia, but after reinstallation i will do the same things i did, as i want the latest version of certain things
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, dont have the source anymore
<ikonia> kenthomson: but I've told you what to do with your clean system
<ikonia> kenthomson: this is always your problem, you don't listen
<locke> pmount doesn't seem to want to mount my external hard drive ;[
<xfab> hi there
<lightseed> jrib: just to manage stuff so its organized
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: 1) azureus is not source - you can just unpack it somwhere safe like ~/bin
<ravi> NOTE: ikonia, don't tell me to revert the guide, I have already done that. ok, I was following http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php to turn Ubuntu to a more OSX feel. At the point where it starts going on talking about fonts, I followed their exact directions and when they asked me to log in and log back out, I simply fc-cache'd the system to update the fonts. I continued with the newly installed font and all was fine. However, on the subseque
<ravi> nt login after a reboot, I wasn't able to login to gnome. I saw the gnome screen for a second and it just crashed on me. Looking at X org logs, everything looks fine bot a lot of the font directories seemed to have been shifted.
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: well if you have deleted the source you have a fishing expedition to find all the files
<lightseed> maybe taskjuggler
<ikonia> ravi: sounds like it may be easier to install
<xfab> my selfcompiled kernel hangs while / after loading the keyboard, anyone could help me?
<tiagoboldt> by now, we can only order ubuntu 6.06 cd's, will this change? will feisty be available from ship it?
<ikonia> xfab: why did you build your own kernel
<ravi> why not? ikonia
<ikonia> ravi: why not what ?
<ravi> rebuild a kernel
<ravi> I did it for wireless drivers
<ikonia> ravi: because if you don't know what you're doing it can wreck your whole system
<grimboy> ikonia, So? All part of learning new stuff.
<ikonia> exactly yes
<ravi> generally speaking, the kernel rebuild process will not be stupid enough to let your keyboard die on you
<ikonia> but I'm asking what his driver was behind it to understand why he did it
<xfab> ikonia: I wanted to safe boottime and enlarge the hardware compability
<ravi> k
<ikonia> xfab: why ? a new kernel doesn't increase hardware compatability as ubuntu builds all the modules
<jrib> ravi: does a new user work?
<xfab> ikonia: hmm well, but at least I'll save some boot time
<ikonia> xfab: a failed keyboard config shouldn't hang your kernel, I suggest is something else
<drcode> .///quit
<ikonia> xfab: doubtful
<rambo3> 0,1 micro seconds
<xfab> ikonia: I've got a USB-Keyboard and USB-Mouse going over one receiver
<ikonia> xfab: that shouldn't hang a boot
<xfab> ikonia: and I disabled the support for serial input devices, could that be the cause?
<ikonia> no
<ravi> xfab, try to edit your kernel boot parameters and add noapci
<ikonia> xfab: you can boot  box without a keyboard nad mouse
<ikonia> ravi: what makes you think its noapci ?
<xfab> ravi: ok, I'll try that
<ikonia> xfab: are there any apci warnings ?
<xfab> ikonia: I see
<bb> My Computer: 2 Network Cards - 1 Internet and 1 to Windows. How can I join with my WinPC over the Ubuntu the Internet?
<ravi> it's a guess but I've had that work in the past with rebuilt kernels
<ikonia> ravi: don't make random guesses with the kernel
<xfab> ikonia: I mounts the root file system, loads the mouse, then the keyboard and then there's just nothing further
<xfab> ikonia: I just hangs, no error
<ravi> no big deal, it's just a freaking tag
<bulmer> bb umm you're using your ubuntu as the gateway for your pc's ?
<bb> I will!
<ikonia> ravi: not its not - it changes the way your kernel deals with apci requests
<ikonia> ravi: that is a reasonable deal
<bb> But till yet I've not found out how to... .
<ravi> it can be changed extremely easily
<ravi> no big
<ravi> deal
<ikonia> nice way to debug a problem - make random changes
<bb> Hey bulmer, can U help me plz?
<wheels3572> Anyone help me with LaTeX and tell me if it's really simple to use?
<ravi> in fact, just a few minutes ago, someone in this very irc channel did that and got it to work with their usb gear
<ikonia> xfab: I suggest you listen to ravi and his random debugging
<bulmer> bb: here are the things you need to do, have a hub or switch between your pc and your ubuntu (call that network 1 and have it subnet to 192.168.x.x)
<vox754> wheels3572, it requires to learn basic commands, then read manuals of specific packages.
<jrib> wheels3572: it's like html for text
<xfab> ikonia: I don't think that this solution is the best one
<wheels3572> vox754, oh ok
<bulmer> bb then on the 2nd interface of your ubuntu, connect that to your modem/dsl router
<ikonia> xfab: best of luck
<ravi> yeah, hope that turns out for you
<catxk> just installed madwifi and now I can successfully scan for wifi networks, and it sort of seems like I can connect to mine (open access), but I don't get any ip from the dhcp, I think... any tips?
<bb> Have I allready done :)
<bulmer> bb then run iptables and allow NAT and forwarding
<jrib> wheels3572: google for "not so short guide to latex", that's a good intro
<bb> Need to configure it right... .
<bb> NAT and forwarding...okay.
<wheels3572> jrib, ty
<vignesh> Hey..
<ravi> latex is a pain to learn but great once you have it
<xfab> ikonia: just one question, what comes after loading the input devices?
<savvas> when will k3b 1.0 be added in the repos?
<vox754> wheels3572, some people think of it (TeX) as a complete programming language. My experience is that you can start using LaTeX immediately but you may have trouble setting specific options.
<bulmer> bb google is your friend :)  say look for iptables tutorial  by gandalf
<xfab> ikonia: normally
<vignesh> Can I install the gnome menu that is used in opensuse on ubuntu ?
<wheels3572> vox754, ok ty
<bb> Thank ya bulmer! Very nicefull!!!! THANX! CyA
<bulmer> catxk: you can try using iwlist  commands.
<catxk> bulmer: what to do more specifically? I can see all the networks...
<vox754> vignesh, GNOME menu or GRUB menu?
<HydroUK> anyone know when i add /usr/sbin/855resolution 5x 1280 800 to my rc.local its seamingly ignorded?
<HydroUK> ignored*
<vignesh> gnome menu
<bulmer> catxk: you tried ifup wlan0 or maybe just run 'dhcpclient'
<vignesh> The menu that shows frequently used , recently used and so on..
<troughton> can some one advise me where to go to have a live chat about the live usb drive
<catxk> bulmer: I ran dhclient ath0 and got No DHCPOFFERS received.
<jrib> ravi: k, just try changing the settings for your old user by editing his config files then
<vox754> vignesh, I installed SUSE a year ago, so I don't recall exactly what you mean.
<albert> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bulmer> catxk: is the AP yours? if yours, can you disable encryption first to get you started?
<vignesh> vox754: http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2641/gmenu1wh5.jpg
<catxk> bulmer: it is disabled, and it works with dhcp under windows
<catxk> bulmer: ifup wlan0 says no device a lot of times, ifup ath0 says "interface ath0 already configured"
<HydroUK> anyone able to instruct me as to what im doing wrong, works on all my other linux distro's except ubuntu
<HydroUK> anyone???
<vox754> vignesh, oh, very nice... 30 hard drives... I'm sure there is someway to do that.
<xfab> could someone tell me what happens at booting after loading the keyboard?
<bulmer> catxk: you alternate between ifup and ifdown -- i believe both calls dhcpclient to acquire and release ip addr respectively
<vignesh> vox754: no that.. see the gnome main menu
<ziadoz> is there a command that will let me take ownership of a folder in ubuntu?
<locke> chown
<ziadoz> i have a dir in /home thats owned by root
<vignesh> vox754: found it
<bulmer> as root you use chown to "change ownership"
<vignesh> vox754: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/gnome/gnome-main-menu
<ziadoz> ahhh
<vox754> vignesh, I think I used KDE so it is different. What I did liked about SUSE was the fact that I could select which OS to boot next time; I don't know if this depends on the desktop since then I was using KDE and now GNOME.
<AnxiousCo> What do you guys use for RealMedia?
<jrib> AnxiousCo: mplayer
<jrib> !restricted | AnxiousCo
<ubotu> AnxiousCo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ravi> just created new user to replace my old one. how can I copy all non config file data over to my new user properly?
<vignesh> vox754: ya .. I liked that feature too.. that feature existed in Mandrake 10.1 too...
<bulmer> vox754: selection of OS is inserted via the GRUB
<ziadoz> ahh, cool i have ownership again, thanks guys :)
<ravi> /home/user1 = user1's home, /home/newuser = new user's home
<goundy> guys, how to boot on console with the live CD?
<troughton> can some one advise me where to go to have a live chat about the live usb drive
<bulmer> ravi you use cp
<bulmer> then chown
<jrib> ravi: cp -a /home/user1/* /home/newuser  I guess, then: sudo chown -R newuser: /home/newuser
<ravi> awesome, thx
<locke> goundy: isn't there a choice when the cd loads?
<vox754> bulmer, yeah, we know. But have you used SUSE? There is a way to select which OS to boot next time when you turn of the PC. I guess someway the parameters are passed to the bootloader before actually booting the next time.
<goundy> locke, my teacher says no :P
<jrib> ravi: you won't get any hidden files.  hidden files may or may not be "data"
<goundy> i'm trying helping him but i don't have CD to test now
<bulmer> vox754: yes SuSE is my reliable distro
<giuseppe> it
<catxk> bulmer: it's so weird, it doesn't work, I cannot surf, but when I do ifdown it says "DHCP RELEASE on ath0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67", 192.168.1.254 is my router so the radio and all is obviously working
<locke> Hm, not sure then, I thought there was
<catxk> I can't see what the problem might be? everything seems to be ok but it's not
<ravi> what about those dot config files and folders jrib?
<ravi> I don't want those either
<raboof> jrib: cp -a (-R) will copy hidden files afaik, just not pipes etc
<|freddy|> there is no shutdown option in my Gnome.
<|freddy|> how can i add shutdown option ? in logoff switchuser hibernate. all options there but no shutdown option :<
<jrib> raboof: but the glob won't glob to any hidden directories directly under his $HOME, I think?
<vox754> bulmer, if you have used SUSE then how can you do that booting another OS from the turn off button? I tried SUSE but I think Ubuntu worked better for me and it is easier.
<raboof> jrib: ah, true. 'cp -a /home/user1 /home/newuser' would though.
<linux1> does anyone know how to use the lightscribe gui in 6.06...unable to figure out how to enter text,
<ravi> ok, I just want to move all non config files over
<ravi> not just copy
<ziadoz> bah, xampp keeps telling me i dont have permission to access my webpages
<jrib> ravi: then use mv instead of cp -a
<bulmer> vox754: i do things manually, i can always change the default OS to boot from, ehh modify /boot/grub/menu.lst  which i believe can also be done via yast2
<raboof> ravi: how do you determine which files are config files?
<ravi> :-) config files == .*
<bulmer> ravi not all of them are
<troughton> dose anyone in here know about the live usb disc ??
<ravi> bulmer: I don't care for the rest of them
<raboof> ravi: 'mv /home/olduser/* /home/newuser/' would probably do it, like jrib suggested
<ravi> I jus want my data over
<bulmer> ravi thats too generic, all "data"..may as well copy everything
<bulmer> but dont forget generic
<ravi> gah... ok, I am done
<bulmer> but dont forget chown*
<ravi> yes, I didn't
<vox754> bulmer, well I don't want to modify menu.lst, SUSE had this great option where I could select turn off the PC and reboot using Win XP so I could go to the bathroom and return already logged in on WinXP. That is, without waiting to select the OS on the GRUB menu, and still keeping Linux as the default OS. I hope I made myself clear.
<coopster> is there any documentation on how to make a package and submit it to be considered for inclusion in Ubuntu repositories?
<diogo> ola
<bulmer> vox754: i hope you understood what I meant by modifying GRUB menu, it can be done via your text editor or yast2 menu (graphically)
<mikerob1> is there a seperate developers channel?
<diogo> alguem pode me ajudar?
<diogo> anyone can help me ?
<jrib> !pt | diogo
<ubotu> diogo: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ravi> ask away diogo
<vox754> bulmer, yeah I understood, but well... I'm ranting since I don't use SUSE anymore. Have a nice day.
<bulmer> vox754: at next boot, the effects happens
<diogo> pt
<matrix> hi, i have an a8js and my sound is generally working. but when i plug in my mic (headset) it still uses the latpos build in ones instead of the just pluged in. any idea how to change this??
<madsrh> Newbie here! How do I install a .run file???
<lakcaj> maddler, where did you get it from?
<lakcaj> chmod 755 filename.run
<lakcaj> ./filename.run
<ompaul> madsrh, not a great idea to just run these things - what is it
<madsrh> It's a 3d game. Got it here: http://returntocastlewolfenstein.filefront.com/file/Enemy_Territory;14408#Comments
<lakcaj> yeah, chmod it, and then ./filename.run
<snaidis> Ho do i remove wine and install it again?
<lakcaj> snaidis, rm /home/username/.wine -rfv
<snaidis> OK thanks
<snaidis> And How do I install it again?
<Karark|away> anyone know how i can disable my power/sleep/wake buttons?
<lakcaj> snaidis, winecfg will configure wine again, or just install something
<SanketMedhi> hello
<snaidis> OK thanks :)
<madsrh> I can run the file with chmod!!
<snaidis> How do I delete it from the aplications menu?
<SanketMedhi> Problem: I am using Abiword to create a new file and save it in DOC format. But it always saves the file in RTF format. Is anyone facing this problem?
<AnxiousCo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<madsrh> I get this: chmod: missing operand after '/home/madsrh/Desktop/et-linux-2.55.x86.run'
<bulmer> madsrh: what is it supposed to do? have you read its README files?
<lakcaj> maddler, chmod 755 et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<lakcaj> ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<madsrh> bulmer -> there is no. It's just a .run file that's all!
<snaidis> hmm what does it mean -rfv?
<lakcaj> (r)ecursive (f)orce (v)erbose
<bulmer> madsrh: it is expecting some options when your run it
<lakcaj> maddler, you need the 755
<ThaNerd> could anyone tell me how i can set up ubuntu so that it automatically logs me in when i start the computer?
<AlexC_> morning.
<SanketMedhi> My Problem: I am using Abiword to create a new file and save it in DOC format. But it always saves the file in RTF format. Is anyone facing this problem?
<lakcaj> maddler, chmod 755 filename.run makes it executable, and then ./filename.run runs it
<SanketMedhi> anyone?
<bulmer> SanketMedhi: how did you verify that its RTF? btw there are several .doc formats
<Karark|away> anyone know how i can disable my power/sleep/wake buttons?
<SanketMedhi> bulmer: when I click it to open it, I get an error message saying... The filename "sanket.doc" indicates that this file is of type "Word document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "RTF document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<bulmer> Karark|away: you have look under the Preferences menu yet? power management?
<madsrh> lakcaj --> what is wrong? nothing happens, the terminal just changes to the next line!
<snaidis> I tried to remove it with rm
<snaidis> but it didn't remove it...
<Karark|away> bulmer, yea, neither have the option
<lakcaj> madsrh, after the chmod command?  That's correct.  Now run the .run file
<ThaNerd> kabtoffe: yeah. i disabled them with a screw diver and a dremel ;-)
<Karark|away> bulmer, power management just allows me to set it to power down or ask... i want the key to be dead
<lakcaj> madsrh, cd to the directory that the file is in, and then ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<snaidis> lakcaj, I tried to remove it with your command but it didn't remove it...
<bulmer> Karark|away: thats a mobo option eh? your speaking of a keyboard key?
<snaidis> lakcaj,I tried with sudo too...
<Karark|away> a keyboard key, yes
<SanketMedhi> bulmer: any idea?
<snaidis> lakcaj,woops sorry my fault
<bulmer> Karark|away: as someone suggested, screw driver and or  a dremell
<madsrh> cd  /home/madsrh/Desktop/
<Karark|away> lol
<Karark|away> guess that's one way to go about it
<bulmer> Karark|away: replace the keyboard?
<Karark|away> isn't there a conf file somewhere where i can just delete the entry for that key?
<bulmer> look into loadkeys
<AlexC_> Karark|away: xbindkeys ?
<Karark|away> i will look for both
<bXi> i have a 160gb hdd with a linux install on first partition and some data on the 3rd partition
<bXi> how big is the chance that parted screws up on this?
<madsrh> Nothing! it will just try to open it with Gedit
<crdlb> bXi, it's always smart to have a backup
<kenthomson> bXi, Data not backed up as as good as lost!
<kenthomson> bXi, that hold true if you have a IBM Data-Warehouse or a HomePC
<kenthomson> bXi, *holds
<bXi> i got a custom home pc :p
<tbuss> thinking of installing ubuntu on a second internal hdd. i have found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot I want to keep my existing windoze partitions intact. if i understand correctly, once i load the disk ubuntu should recognize my windoze partitions and I can select which hdd i want to install ubuntu?
<AlexC_> tbuss: yep
<AlexC_> tbuss: then when you start the PC up it will ask you if you want to boot into Windows or Ubuntu
<tbuss> AlexC_ how safe is this?
<Taxman> tbuss: but if you install windows later, it will tend to wipe out the master boot record
<bXi> tbuss: when you read what the installer tells you very
<AlexC_> tbuss: how unsafe is it? Hard to say.
<Taxman> tbuss: pretty safe, but backup. you should anyway
<CreepyCrawly> good evenning people
<AlexC_> morning,
<CreepyCrawly> i having major problems with my sources.list
<locke> How do I know which sda is the external harddrive I want to mount?
<Karark|away> AlexC_, and bulmer, know how i can find out the keycode for a key?
<CreepyCrawly> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/multiverse Packages             99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.8)] 
<CreepyCrawly> then it halts
<Taxman> locke: boot without it and see which one isn't there? :)
<tbuss> you all have been very helpful, what would be a good setup for ubuntu as far as partitions. I was planning on using the default, i believe this creates two partitions?
<AlexC_> tbuss: yes it creates 2 and is what I use, the default is good
<CreepyCrawly> ubuntu is so fine , i dont have except it on my lappy
<CreepyCrawly> AlexC_,  can you guide me
<AlexC_> CreepyCrawly: please ask everyone and not just me =)
<tbuss> AlexC_ one last question i have both the alternative and liveCD which should I use for this procedure?
<AlexC_> tbuss: which ever one you want really, they both install the same thing - though, I would say LiveCD as it's easier (has a GUI)
<CreepyCrawly> AlexC_, erm your the only one alive
<CreepyCrawly> heheh
<AlexC_> :P
<CreepyCrawly> ;)
<CreepyCrawly> its just a sources.list issue
<Netham45> XD
<Taxman> anyone know of a boot floppy that will let me boot from a USB cd-rom if my bios doesn't see it?
<Netham45> this is a wrong number
<Netham45> I got a call from a debt collector.
<tbuss> AlexC_ i appreciate your help, ill post back when im done, hopefully everything will work as advertised......
<Netham45> what he/she doesn't realize is that im 15...
<Netham45> oh well
<AlexC_> CreepyCrawly: try a "sudo apt-get autoclean"  "sudo apt-get clean"
<albert> if i unsinstall a program with dependencies, but don't remove the dependencies, do they influence my system ?
<AlexC_> albert: influence?
<Taxman> they just take up space for the most part
<lakcaj> albert, no
<albert> alexc: f.e. i install amarok on xubuntu and remove amarok
<ooglaboogla> after a recent update i get the following message when compiling from source
<ooglaboogla> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<CreepyCrawly> AlexC_,  testing
<Enselic> How do I list which files are installed for a specifc package?
<lakcaj> albert, unless you are concerned about HD space, then no
<ooglaboogla> any ideas on how to correct this
<WorldDomination> hi
<albert> k, thank you
<AlexC_> Enselic: gah! I use to know this :P
<ThaNerd> what's the "default" ftp server in ubuntu (so that i google for docs...) ?
<CreepyCrawly> AlexC_,  still hangs
<Taxman> Enselic: man dpkg
<lakcaj> Enselic, dpkg -L packagename
<CreepyCrawly> can you give me ur sources list
<Enselic> ty ppl
<Stickymaddness> Hey everyone!
<AlexC_> hi
<CreepyCrawly> hey
<Taxman> wow this channel scrolls fast, I wish gaim could turn off the enter and exit notifications
<AlexC_> Taxman: yeah I wish xchat would do that to
<AlexC_> CreepyCrawly: hold on,
<Stickymaddness> Could someone help me out a little with installing applications?
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: not if you don't ask a question,
<Stickymaddness> Well, first off all, how do I install an application....say bitchx ?
<rambo3> !install | Stickymaddness
<ubotu> Stickymaddness: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<rambo3> sorry about that
<rambo3> !synaptic | Stickymaddness
<ubotu> Stickymaddness: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: System->Admin->Synaptic then serach for it
<AlexC_> rambo3: no need to do it twice,
<AlexC_> CreepyCrawly: http://pastebin.ca/400162
<ThaNerd> rambo3: what's the default ftp server's name in edgy?
<CreepyCrawly> ok
<Stickymaddness> AlexC_ I don't have Synaptic!
<rambo3> AlexC_, do that twice ?
<AlexC_> rambo3: you did !install twice
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: you sure?
<ompaul> Stickymaddness, so what are you using ..
<Death_Sargent> What is so important about tcp/udp port 36111 and why do people keep trying to connect to me through it
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: System->Admin->Synaptic Package Manager
<Stickymaddness> Yes, using Feisty Faun
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: why are you using Feisty ><
<rambo3> AlexC_, no i didn't
<Stickymaddness> It's the only version I could get hold of....
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: Feisty is under heavy development and it _will_ break.
<ompaul> Stickymaddness, that is unstable beta go to #ubuntu+1 and install edgy or dapper for help here
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: how do you mean??
<kestaz> Stickymaddness, apt-get install bitchx
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Stickymaddness> kestaz: gives me an access denied error
<kestaz> Stickymaddness, so log with root with su
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: I highly suggest you uninstall Feisty and installed Edgy (6.10)
<kestaz> "su"
<Stickymaddness> AlexC_ Ok, I'll do that then.....
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: Feisty is not released until April 19th and it will break, if you want a stable system us 6.10
<ompaul> !root > kestaz
<seabag> hey, I didn't think su worked in Ubuntu.... it's always sudo -i
<kestaz> working su
<ompaul> kestaz, have a look at the message from ubotu root is not enabled on Ubuntu
<Taxman> su works just fine
<Death_Sargent> Does anyone know what tcp/udp port 36111 is used for in instant messaging and is it a bad thing that i have it blocked
<Stickymaddness> kestazL: what is the root password though?
<CreepyCrawly> AlexC_,  thanks
<ompaul> kestaz, ergo there is no su
<bulmer> darn, i didnt even notice til now, the AGP video card i bought only has only one notched..can someone verify if their AGP card has one or two notched where the pins are?
<Taxman> Death_Sargent: google for the port
<Taxman> you can usually find what uses it that way
<ooglaboogla> any help with this -> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<AlexC_> CreepyCrawly: does it work now?
<Taxman> ooglaboogla: need to use su?
<CreepyCrawly> yeah
<CreepyCrawly> amazingly yeah
<Stickymaddness> Thanks everyone, I will download 6.10 and give that a go......
<ompaul> Stickymaddness, so where did you get this link to the development version?
<AlexC_> CreepyCrawly: cool cool,
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: may I ask where you got the link to download Feisty from, or where you heard about Feisty?
<Stickymaddness> ompaul, I have a friend who gave me a the cd.....
<ooglaboogla> Taxman: i'm root, do i need to be a normal user and su -c 'blah' instead
<ompaul> Stickymaddness, not a good friend then - they should have given you edgy or dapper
<kestaz> i am using feisty because i need support for my hardware ;)
<ido_> hi there I'm new to ubuntu and have a simple question.  Many times people refer to a specific version of ubuntu, like breezy, sneezy, etc.  how do i know what i have?
<kestaz> everything great in feisty ;)
<ompaul> kestaz, so be in #ubuntu+1
<Taxman> ooglaboogla: shouldn't. sorry I'm not going to be able to help on that one
<Stickymaddness> omgpaul, yeah I guess :P
<AlexC_> ido_: System->About Ubuntu
<ooglaboogla> Taxman: i'm using 'fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage'
<ido_> thank alex!
<ooglaboogla> Taxman: ok
<Death_Sargent> Aparently its an irc related port especially on linux
<Stickymaddness> Thanks guys, later....
<ravi> I knew this at some point but how do I call the same command again and again ?
<AlexC_> Stickymaddness: cya
<ravi> something with watch?
<AlexC_> cron?
<ravi> no, not scheduling
<ravi> just want to see the output of one command at timed intervals
<Taxman> ravi: up arrow in terminal?
<ravi> timed intervals and automated, don't want the up arrow
<AlexC_> ravi: cron then,
<Taxman> sorry, that was a joke
<unimatrix9> how would i convert an ogg video to avi?
<unimatrix9> on the bash...
<ravi> this is a very simple command, forgot it though. not cron.
<AlexC_> ravi: setup a cron that would run a file that has like "ls > ls_out.txt"
<srecko> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` says it cant find the package
<ravi> anyone here know of a watch command?
<stone123_> screensaver ceashed . and AlexC_ what did you say ?
<unimatrix9> so theora to avi?
<srecko> kernel is: 2.6.15-23-386
<unimatrix9> how to
<SanketMedhi> unimatrix9: you will have to use mencoder, see the mplayer manual for help
<srecko> edited repositories
<srecko> please help me
<AlexC_> stone123_: don't think I said anything,
<ravi> ?
<stone123_> good mind your own bussines
<seabag> srecko: what did you edit?
<alex____> ravi: yep
<AlexC_> stone123_: excuse me?
<unimatrix9> i you know? mencoder name.ogg ...and then...
<unimatrix9> ?
<franco> lu
<SanketMedhi> unimatrix9: I dunno the syntax sorry
<srecko> seabag: just enabled all offered repositories
<unimatrix9> ah
<CreepyCrawly> AlexC_,  if some sources are timing out will it fsck up my apt-get ?
<srecko> seabag: 'cause my network works now :P
<AlexC_> CreepyCrawly: nope, it will just take a bit longer and you wont recieve updates from them
<seabag> srecko: cool, and did you run update afterwards?
<srecko> seabag: oh... let's try that, i did it before ... :P
<CreepyCrawly> then i dont want them i just hope there is any kind of otp , cuz my bsd box uses otp :(
<seabag> srecko:  yup, just type in "sudo apt-get update" into the terminal
<srecko> thanks
<Varsendaggr> hey how do i upgrade ubuntu with GUI?
<seabag> srecko: sometimes you may have to run update twice just to iron out what it missed the first time
<quaal> why does gparted say this drive has 183.2gb unused, and when I try to put things on it in nautilus, it only says it has 173.9gb
<CoXP> hi
<ravi> ah nvm everyone, what I need to do is watch -n 6 "beagle-info --status |grep Crawling" where 6 is the second interval and stuff in the quotes is my command that needs to repeated
<srecko> seabag: thanks man =)
<stone123_> srecko, sta je problem
<CoXP> i need help
<AlexC_> CoXP: ask away
<srecko> stone123_: vise nista :)
<CoXP> how can i get my wireless working in ubuntu
<LadyNikon> CoXP: ask your question.
<ravi> AlexC, you note that right?
<Taxman> is booting from a USB drive that the BIOS doesn't see really that hard?
<ravi> no need to involve cron on such a simple job
<AlexC_> ravi: ahh nice, never knew about that
<rickyfingers> dave: hey it's mi
<CoXP> ive got wireless problems
<seabag> CoxP: just plug it in and it will work 80% of the time.
<CoXP> Nope
<CoXP> i installed the driver and it shows as there but it aint showing up
<srecko> seabag: umm, could you tell me how to install some packages from my ubuntu cd, if I can do that
<alex____> ravi: true true
<srecko> e.g. build-essential? :P
<maisonefou_> atique
<AlexC_> srecko: I don't think build-essentials is on the Ubuntu cd
<srecko> cant run them when I click them, or run with terminal
<seabag> CoXP: oh.... what doesn't wok?
<ompaul> Rambo3, less of the nick spam please in a 1k+ channel thanks
<CoXP> my wireless
<Flare183> does anyone here have a broadcom wireless card?
<CoXP> i can install the driver] 
<rickyfingers> does anyone here know a good wireless nic to use with a laptop?
<srecko> E:\pool\main\b\build-essential ?
<CoXP> i have abroadcom card
<dhorn> Hey, has anyone here used Herd 5?
<seabag> srecko: you would install them the same way that you wouild install them off the internet... just make sure that the CD is not commented out on your repositories
<AlexC_> srecko: ahh, maybe it is then
<Rambo3> ompaul, do you have some auto script ??
<Flare183> CoXP:>bcm4318?
<AlexC_> dhorn: #ubuntu+1 please, as Fesity is under heavy development
<dhorn> thx
<gerro> rickyfingers: hmm people always talking about those prism ones I think
<ompaul> Rambo3, no - but I do watch
<seabag> coxp: Ok... umm, it's not my specialty, but I found that the program Network Manager helped me solve all of my problems
<CoXP> can i download it ?
<srecko> seabag: ok
<seabag> coxp: you can get it from add-remove programs... and it runs in your task bar
<Rambo3> ompaul, mmm ok screensaver crashed so my nick stayed in irc room for a while
<seabag> lets you sort through which networks you're connecting to, etc. etc.
<snaidis> Ubuntu doesn't recognuze my Mic
<CoXP> does it need to connect to the net to download it
<seabag> if that doesn't work...then all I know is that it's a problem with drivers, and you'l need NDIS-wrapper
<ravi> seabag, what kind of laptop do you have?
<Flare183> yes
<snaidis> Ubuntu doesn't recognuze my Mic
<Taxman> shouldn't there be some boot floppy that can handle USB?
<AlexC_> !repeat | snaidis
<ubotu> snaidis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CoXP> Seabag .. thedrivers work in ndiswrapper
<seabag> ravi: I used it on both a toshiba and an Averatec
<CoXP> flare183.. how do i no what model the drivers are
<Flare183> go to system, administration, networking
<seabag> CoXP: No, you can install it off of the CD I believe
<seabag> CoXP: not sure though
<ravi> COXP: if you already have a notebook with these built in adapters, your best bet is to google for a guide that walks you through setting up ubuntu for your particular laptop
<Flare183> or the device manager
<Lunderhage> Is there anyone who knows about how to boot an ubuntu installation from a hdd which was connected through usb before, but on the ide interface now?
<ravi> that way, you'll have everything from media buttons to power management taken care of.
<CoXP> im on a prebuilt PC Ravi
<CoXP> Flare it says BCM43xx
<srecko> seabag: do I need complete path, or it looks in all directories ?
<Flare183> i have a script that can make the bcm43xx wireless cards work
<seabag> Ravi is right... the manuals are always more informative than what we can think up
<Varsendaggr> hey how do i upgrade from dapper to edgy   easlily
<Flare183> if anybody wants it
<AlexC_> !upgrade | Varsendaggr
<ubotu> Varsendaggr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CoXP> flare ... can i have it plz LD
<Flare183> yeh
<CoXP> wanna send over msn
<Flare183> sure
<CoXP> add me
<seabag> srecko: could you repeat the question... I'm getting confused between 3 conversations here... and I just woke up :(
<CoXP> johnrandall51@hotmail.com
<srecko> seabag: no problem. umm. do I have to write full path, or I can just type /pool/ and it looks in all subfolders? :)
<CoXP> u got that flare
<ompaul> acto, nick spam ever think to join the channel with the right nick?
<wims> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<srecko> seabag: didnt work when I addressed the file itself, as I remember, it said something like it cant find the file ... :\
<ravi> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<seabag> srecko: hhhmmmm
<ravi> holy crap, didn't know I could do that ! thing
<srecko> seabag: ok, sorry for saying that, hope not confused you :)
<fotoflo> what package is sendmail-msp part of? sendmail?
<AlexC_> ravi: please send a PM to the message to do that
<srecko> let me try again... :P
<AlexC_> ravi: send a PM to the bot I mean
<Zewey> woot, one SoC proposal written, 5 more to go :|
<fotoflo> whoops, i uninstalled postfix and it removed my sendmail
<AlexC_> ravi: or do !install > ravi to send it to you're self
<seabag> srecko: you're addressing the file when you do what? update? or when you edit sources.lsit?
<AlexC_> Zewey: is it too late to add projects to SoC ?
<ravi> !qtparted > ravi
<srecko> seabag: sorry, could you wait few seconds, please :\
<ravi> !qtparted > ravi_
<Zewey> AlexC_: I surely hope not :P
<AlexC_> Zewey: hum ... I may see if I can get my content management system on there ... it's hard work creating a php cms to compete with the big ones single-handed!!
<Zewey> AlexC_: but the later it gets the harder new proposals will impress... being near the end of the list and all
<mcp_> Is feisty slower then edgy? I updated today and now everything is slower. Can i do something about that?
<AlexC_> mcp_: you do understand Feisty is under heavy devlopment
<ompaul> mcp_, go to #ubuntu+1 for fesity cheers
<Zewey> AlexC_: sounds interesting :)
<AlexC_> Zewey: should be when finished! I've just got the new php5 framework done for it, all I've gotta do now is code all the modules and plugins - hoping to release it late June 2007
<Zewey> by the way... does anyone's network manager work in Feisty 2.6.20.11 yet?
<ravi> anyone in here have a SLVR phone hooked up to Ubuntu?
<AlexC_> #ubuntu+1 Zewey
<srecko> seabag: when I try to install the .deb file from the cd
<Zewey> AlexC_: oh thanks
<seabag> srecko: Oh.... hmmm that's odd.   You are installing it through atp-get, right?
<srecko> seabag: apt-get install /media...blabla/build-essential.deb I get the error: no package found
<srecko> I use sudo too
<ravi> srecko, aren't you supposed to use dpkg -i?
<AlexC_> srecko: you'll have to do "dpkg -i /path/to.deb
<AlexC_> srecko: and use sudo, so "sudo dpkg -i path/to/.deb"
<The_Storm_N> hi all
<AlexC_> morning,
<The_Storm_N> I need some help
<ravi> hi storm
<srecko> AlexC_, thanks, and that does what? :P
<The_Storm_N> I will install ubuntu server
<poningru> The_Storm_N: no you dont
<The_Storm_N> and I wonder witch version of ubuntu to choose
<The_Storm_N> 6.10 or 6.06
<ompaul> The_Storm_N, 6.10
<seabag> srecko: ok... try just making sure that the CD is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list ... then it will look at the CD if it can't get online
<poningru> The_Storm_N: what kinda server is this going to be?
<AlexC_> srecko: installs the file. Or you could just copy the .deb file off the CD and to you're home folder for example and double click it
<poningru> ompaul: well he may want the lts
<ravi> no real big differences for server
<The_Storm_N> web server and game server
<srecko> ok
<jo1> check
<poningru> The_Storm_N: personal use?
<The_Storm_N> apache2, mysql5, php5, mail
<seabag> srecko: or the dpkg method... there is a ton of documentation about that, it's a helpful ocmand to know
<The_Storm_N> nope
<AlexC_> The_Storm_N: 6.10 then
<seabag> anyway, I gotta go :(
<poningru> The_Storm_N: company server?
<The_Storm_N> oki thanks
<poningru> yeah got with 6.10
<The_Storm_N> no its not commersial but it will be
<The_Storm_N> if the distro is good
<AlexC_> afaik, 6.06 doesn't have php5 in the reops
<jo1> anybody care to help me with a quick simple problem?
<mae_> where can i download something to read adobe illustrator files?
<The_Storm_N> I need to proove the ubuntu have always the latest software
<ompaul> AlexC_, that is to change as a security fix iirc
<ravi> meh, I don't like Ubuntu as a server, stripped down debian is better in my opinion
<The_Storm_N> I don't want apache 1.3 or php4
<The_Storm_N> thats why I leave debian
<ravi> ah
<AlexC_> ompaul: oh really - wouldn't that cause a lot of problems though? As many php4 scripts that are OOP wont work in php5
<predaeus> !ask | jo1
<ubotu> jo1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dhorn> Hey all, what command do I use to access the sudo config file?
<The_Storm_N> so 6.10, thanks guys :)
<Flare183> this still sucks i can't make compiz work!
<cables> dhorn, sudo visudo
<poningru> The_Storm_N: go with 7.04 then
<srecko> I get when copying it to desktop -> the utillity is not in your PATH
<ravi> /etc/sudoers
<AlexC_> The_Storm_N: you're welcome
<dhorn> thanks
<Sam__> I heard you could run your existing windows in linux but it required a lot of ram, how much
<poningru> thats what all my servers run
<cables> ravi, no way!
<AlexC_> poningru: !!!!
<cables> ravi, don't recommend that.
<The_Storm_N> poningru where is 7.04 ?
<ompaul> AlexC_, well we shall see what happens but I was reading something about it the other day let me see if I can get a url on same
<poningru> AlexC_: yeah
<AlexC_> poningru: do not reccomend 7.04 for production use!
<poningru> The_Storm_N: yeah
<The_Storm_N> I need some kind of secure too, I don't want testing software
<ompaul> The_Storm_N, not release yet
<jo1> thx predaeus.  how do you start the network tools configuration window with root privileges?
<Flare183> compiz works on Fedora but not on ubuntu
<cables> dhorn, use sudo visudo. It makes sure you won't end up with a broken sudoers file.
<poningru> Sam__: 512MB is minimum
<Flare183> does anybody know why?
* srecko is off
<poningru> Sam__: 768MB for most stuff, and a gig is recommended
<AlexC_> poningru: we already have a large amount of users using Feisty because people have reccomended it and not known it's under development .... we don't need any more. 7.04 will break, wait untill it's released to reccomend it please,
<cables> Sam__, you can, but you need as much ram as you want for both OS's combined
<poningru> AlexC_: pish posh
<predaeus> jo1, sudo network-admin
<Sam__> poninguru: good at least I have min
<jo1> thanks very much!
<The_Storm_N> AlexC_ ok I will use 6.10, I belive that after 7.04 is officialy released I will be able to update via apt ?
<_Jaak_> When i insert a dvd-video, ubuntu sees it as a recordable disc? Help?
<Flare183> compiz works on Fedora but not on ubuntu
<Flare183> does anybody know why?
<AlexC_> The_Storm_N: yep, you should be able to upload from 6.10 to 7.04 easily, hopefully
<AlexC_> s/upload/upgrade
<The_Storm_N> ok thanks :)
<ravi> _Jaak_ what happens when you try to play it?
<The_Storm_N> you are the best support that I have seen
<The_Storm_N> great people
<jo1> actually, i meant the devices...  where you can change mtu, etc
<quaal> why does gparted say this drive has 183.2gb unused, and when I try to put things on it in nautilus, it only says it has 173.9gb
<quaal> ext3 partition
<cables> quaal, maybe there's another partition besides your Ext3 partition?
<gwylim> jo1, sudo gnome-nettool maybe?
<jo1> i'll give it a shot.
<ompaul> AlexC_, see the devel archives and the mail subject: PHP 4 will be removed from the archive shortly my Martin Pitt on 21 Feb 2007
<quaal> cables: the only listing in gparted is the one ext3 partition i made?
<shark-1> how can i upgrade to gnome 2.18
<ompaul> AlexC_, s/my/by
<cables> quaal, I'm not sure...
<_Jaak_> ravi, can't the option is grey in totem
<jester626> Good morning everyone
<poningru> shark-1: best method is to use the development version of ubuntu
<AlexC_> shark-1: it's not an easy task with a release based distro like Ubuntu. You'll have to wait untill 7.04 is released on April 19th
<poningru> feisty 7.04
<AlexC_> poningru: Please stop doing that
<neo2dot0> hi, im getting messages about gdm crashing
<poningru> what dude?
<ravi> someone help _Jaak_ out, he has a problem with DVD movies being sensed as Recordable Media.
<_Jaak_> ravi, on my laptop (also ubu) everything works fine
<poningru> :p
<alex____> jester626: gm
<cables> poningru, quit recommending an unstable testing version that hasn't even hit beta yet.
<shark-1> alright i can wait then prolly nothing extremely important
<AlexC_> shark-1: Feisty, 7.04 is under heavy development ,please do _not_ take poningru advise and install it.
* poningru laughs out loud
<shark-1> AlexC_, i know been there done that just gonna wait it out
<gerro> shark-1: unless you want to be a beta tester
<poningru> _Jaak_: whatsup?
<netsplit_> anyone have experiance getting dialup tow work with ubuntu 6.10?
<ElbridgeGerry> _Jaak_: Do you have libdvdcss?
<shark-1> the 64-bit cds dont seem to work
<cables> netsplit_, no, but this may help, hold on a sec
<cables> !dialup | netsplit_
<ubotu> netsplit_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Menasim1> is it ubuntu or Ubuntu?
<shark-1> thank you everyone :)
<_Jaak_> ElbridgeGerry, yes
<jo1> ok friends...  anyone have any tips on setting up the DHCP server?  it keeps failing to restart
<ElbridgeGerry> Menasim1: Ubuntu
<AlexC_> poningru: why do you find it funny and ammusing to keep recommending 7.04 to people? Not wise at all. Please stop it.
<ravi> Ubuntu
<Desmaano> hi all
<comosicus> how can i play wmv videos on ubuntu?
<AlexC_> !wmv | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ravi> w32codecs
<ElbridgeGerry> comosicus: What Ravi said. Go to Synaptic and install w32codecs
<_Jaak_> pningru, my plextor dvd-rw works fine with data discs, but sees dvd-video as blank disks
<poningru> _Jaak_: hmm
<ravi> _Jaak_: what happens if you try to force mount
<netsplit_> okies lemme check the link cables, but I think I already read that
<Psychoman> hello all
<AlexC_> hi
<ElbridgeGerry> Hey.
<Psychoman> :)
<_Jaak_> ravi, it automounts...
<comosicus> i installed them but.. when i play the video it`s all green...
<netsplit_> no wait loaded, and it's new stuff, lemme look ty :)
<cables> comosicus, try playing it with vlc
<alex____> Psychoman: hi
<comosicus> ok
<AlexC_> _Jaak_: do you have another computer to confirm the disks are not actually black?
<poningru> !vlc | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<alex____> _Jaak_: try to mount it manually
<Psychoman> got a strange problem. after I updated apache it didn't start anymore. so I reeinstalled it (backed up my configuration) and it seems I lost my init.d script
<alex____> AlexC_: s/black/blank/
<Desmaano> Question: Does someone succesfully installed Ubuntu on a Apple Imac ?
<_Jaak_> AlexC_, if i put the same dvdplayer in another pc (win os) it works fine with the same disk
<Psychoman> shouldn't the init.d script be reinstalled with apt-get?
<AlexC_> alex____: haha, woops
<shark-1> AlexC_, do you know if after the release of feisty could i upgrade gnome on my edgy install because when feisty is released i dont wanna upgrade right away because it will still be new
<ElbridgeGerry> Desmaano: Is it Intel or PowerPC?
<_Jaak_> how do i mount it manually?
<poningru> shark-1: you can compile and all that stuff right now if you want
<poningru> but it would be pointless
<AlexC_> shark-1: I honestly don't know, even though it's new it will still be stable and safe to use
<Lunderhage> Does anyone know how to boot ubuntu, previous installed on hdd via usb from the ide interface? It waits for usb drive to come up. but it won't (of course).
<Desmaano> a powerpc Gerry
<alex____> Desmaano: havent tried it, maybe next month
<jo1> no ideas on DHCP server, anyone?
<Desmaano> well do you know how to boot from the cd mayby?
<comosicus> !codecs comosicus
<poningru> Lunderhage: take it out of the usb and put it in the computer?
<Desmaano> press which buttons when starting up
<poningru> jo1: hmm?
<AlexC_> !codecs | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poningru> Desmaano: how old is you computer?
<jo1> i can't seem to make the DHCP server work
<comosicus> :)
<jo1> rather it won't start
<Desmaano> an old Imac g3 from '99
<Lunderhage> poningru: Doesn't work. It waits for usb drive and times out.
<ElbridgeGerry> Desmaano: If you're running OS X then press C starting up.
<AlexC_> jo1: hold on,
<poningru> jo1: you wanna run dhcp serveron ubuntu?
<ElbridgeGerry> Desmaano: Be sure to use the PowerPC version of Ubuntu
<AlexC_> jo1: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10
<jo1> i think so :)
<poningru> AlexC_: dont recommend that please
<Desmaano> ElbridgeGerry: i know, i downloaded and burned the powerpc live cd from ubuntu
<poningru> glaring security troubles
<ravi> jol: why? explain your scenario?
<AlexC_> poningru: very funny, now please grow up.
<jo1> experimenting at the moment.
<nhy> I'm having some problems compiling awn
<poningru> AlexC_: no I am serious dude
<Laibsch> I am trying to get my computer to support squashfs.  squashfs-tools is installed, but "cat /proc/filesystems|grep squash" still does not show anything.  Anybody got this working?
<poningru> that thing has serious glaring security issues how they have you setup
<jo1> i want my intel mac mini to talk to the ubuntu box with gigabit speed.  my POS gigabit switch doesnt support 9000k frames, so i want to take it out of the mix
<poningru> unless you have a pretty good firewall setup
<Desmaano> ElbridgeGerry: Thanks now i can boot from the cd.
<locke> Can anyone help me, my external hard drive stopped automatically mounting for some reason, how do i fix it? =x
<poningru> jo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dhcp.html
<ElbridgeGerry> Desmaano: No problem.
<nhy> autogen.sh outputs shift: 347: can't shift that many
<poningru> locke: what file system is it?
<locke> ntfs
<nhy> what does that mean?
<poningru> !automount | locke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> wth
<jester626> I have been playing around with Ubuntu for a couple of days now and I like it very much. The only complaint I have is the amount of software available for linux. for instance for word processing I could use AbiWord, OpenOffice, KOffice, etc. I know the complaint is trivial, but does anyone know of a site that displays a concise list of software without giving me all the different alternatives?
<ravi> hahah
<CaBlGuY> if I get the latest distro of plain Ubuntu, are all the bugs and whatnot fixed on it.. IE firefox freezing and the like?
<tbuss> im trying to set up a dual boot w/ ubuntu and xp. i have 2 internal hdd and one external (firewire) my 2 internal hdd are divided into three partitions. the partition i want to install to is 75 gig partition from a 120 gig hdd. when asked to mount / and swap i tried to use this partition but was not allowed, very confused
<poningru> !mount | locke
<ubotu> locke: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flare183> anybody know how to open a .sea archive?
<Lillen> Hello! Is it possible to change from Gnome to KDE without. An easy way?
<nhy> yes
<Lillen> How?
<poningru> locke: follow the guide under !diskmounter
<nhy> just install kde ;-)
<CaBlGuY> Lillen just install the Gnome desktop...
<Flare183> anybody know how to open a .sea archive?
<CaBlGuY> !tell Lillen about Gnome
<locke> I have diskmounter on my panel but it isn't showing up there anymore =x
<Desmaano> btw, are there install cd's available without the live-part? so it immediatly starts installing without running from cd first ?
<crdlb> Lillen, install kubuntu-desktop and choose the Kde session at login
<Lillen> I want to install KDE desktop
<nhy> what does "shift: 347: can't shift that many" mean?
<alex____> jester626: U have 2 try each peace by yourself
<nhy> its outputed by autogen
<gpled> need a howto doc on getting my onboard sound working
<crdlb> Lillen, you'll find "kubuntu-desktop" in synaptic
<CaBlGuY> Lillen Ahh than just install KDE Im sorry.. use synaptic
<tbuss> Desmaano: try the alternate cd
<poningru> locke: hmm
<ElbridgeGerry> jester626: Check "Applications > Add/Remove programs". That has a nice list of programs available
<Desmaano> tbuss: thx i will look for them :)
<shark-1> would anyone be williing to tutor me in themeing gnome?
<Lillen> How do I install the KDE-desktop?
<Flare183> !gnome | Lillen
<ubotu> Lillen: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<poningru> gaah
<tbuss> Desmaano: ur welcome
<locke> poningru: And I can't use console to mount it because I don't know what it's called =\
<Flare183> !kde | Lillen
<crdlb> Lillen, open synaptic and find the kubuntu-desktop package
<ubotu> Lillen: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Lillen> thx
<gpled> msg me if you know how
<Flare183> welcome
<ElbridgeGerry> Lillen: Or "sudo apt-get install kuubuntu-desktop"
<jester626> I was afraid of that :)
<shark-1> ElbridgeGerry, you dont wanna install that way
<poningru> locke: most likely /dev/sdx where x is either a,b,c,d etc.
<CaBlGuY> gpled what sound do you have?
<ElbridgeGerry> shark-1: Oh, why?
<poningru> who wanted to know about sea?
<ElbridgeGerry> shark-1: Doesn't get the dependents?
<shark-1> Lillen, do "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<Desmaano> Ubuntu rocks :)
<Lillen> oh I tried that, forgot the duoble "a" :/
<Lillen> haha
<shark-1> ElbridgeGerry, harder to remove later
<valdi> what is the main difference... KDE vs Gnome?
<AlexC_> jester626: but what would they choose to reccomend? Thats why Linux offers you so much choice, so you can choose
<bb> Hi, I've just installed ardour (package). It doesn't work properly. Can't use all the menues. (Edit etc.)
<fotoflo> whats argv in bash scripting?
<gpled> CaBlGuY: not even sure. need to probe.  ubuntu did not find the device
<wims> !bittorrent
<locke> poningru:  all i have is sda up to 5 in my dev folder
<ElbridgeGerry> valdi: KDE focuses on more configurability, GNOME on usability
<shark-1> valdi its all preference they do basicly the same thing except the look is different
<valdi> i have gnome... why would i want KDE
<wims> stupid bot
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<poningru> locke: you sure thats not your usb drive?
<jester626> I know, Choice is a good thing, but sometimes for someone who doesn't know, choice can be over whelming
<valdi> ok
<shark-1> GNOME is also simpler
<poningru> do you have 5 partitions on your usb disk?
<_Jaak_> Ok, the dvd-video does mount manually
<shark-1> jester626, then go with gnome its easier and has less bugs
<CaBlGuY> gpled then in that case, you need to go to your hardware venders website and see what sound you have.. and go from there.. you need to find out so u can get the correct package for it..
<Desmaano> btw, can Ubuntu handle plug-and-play usb sticks ??
<poningru> _Jaak_: whats probably happening is that the empty field is a partition and the video area is a partition
<alex____> poningru: sda is also hard drive, dude
<locke>  /dev/sda1   *           1       12853   103241691    7  HPFS/NTFS  /dev/sda2           12854       14495    13189365   83  Linux  /dev/sda3           14496       14569      594405    5  Extended  /dev/sda5           14496       14569      594373+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<valdi> i like gnome... i think it is a great vacation from f****** windows
<kazuka> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ElbridgeGerry> valdi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<Flare183> anybody know how to open a .sea archive?
<gpled> CaBlGuY: no way with the computer to tell that?
<shark-1> KDE is great but is still buggy for many things and by sticking with the default your less likely to get into trouble
<poningru> Flare183: ...
<ElbridgeGerry> valdi: If you're happy with GNOME, no need to switch
<poningru> I asked you where you went...
<valdi> ok
<poningru> Flare183: http://sourceforge.net/projects/arc/
<jester626> Gnome was my intention, but to decide on all the extra stuff. Like, CD Burning software, Office Application Suites, etc.
<Varsendaggr> hey how do i get rymthm box to sync with my mp3 player?
<_Jaak_> poningru, but the dvd plays on my labtop running ubu os
<locke> poningru:  sda doesn't show up...but it says it's mounted, could that be the usb? but i don't see where i can access it then o0;
<nhy> how can i check what version of a program I'm running from the command line
<kazuka> anyone knows why vmware in ubuntu when booting windows gets stuck in starting up
<kazuka> anyone knows why vmware in ubuntu when booting windows gets stuck in starting up?
<nhy> i need to find out what version of automake i have installed
<shark-1> once you get the feel for linux feel free to branch off and try things thats the greatness about linux lots of choices all free
<CaBlGuY> gpled if you have the original packaging that your hardware came in yea,.. other than that.. just boot back into winblowz and it will tell you there (IF) you still have winblowz installed..
<poningru> _Jaak_: you probably dont have dvdrw on laptop
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<_Jaak_> i do
<poningru> _Jaak_: can you go to launchpad.net and file that as a bug then?
<ravi> kazuka: because windows is crud
<kazuka> hmm
<_Jaak_> ok
<comosicus> how can i see info on my video card
<Varsendaggr> enlightenment is a \nother great DEsktop environment/shell
<nhy> the only competition is between apple and linux
<poningru> nhy: apt-cache show automake
<nhy> thanks
<ElbridgeGerry> nhy: And Microsoft's large cash reserves
<ravi> kazuka: ok, fine, what messages do you see on that start up?
<Varsendaggr> nhy, that is so true
<kazuka> the virtual windows under ubuntu host wont start
<poningru> comosicus: lspci -v
<ElbridgeGerry> I use Mac OS X _and_ Ubuntu
<poningru> comosicus: lspci with its various flags
<comosicus> thanks
<ravi> kazuka: any more info?
<CaBlGuY> ElbridgeGerry yea.. lots o cash....
<poningru> comosicus: man lspci
<Xteven> hello, I wonder if standard ubuntu allows me to encrypt my homedirectory ? and does ubuntu have some way to integrate the subversion filesystem into it's GUI ?
<netsplit_> well I can dialout okay with kpp, and checking networking it's auto configuring the dns okay but nothing can find a server when I dialout
<CaBlGuY> dang Micro$haft..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<nhy> I have a mac but I'm beggining to switch to linux anyways ;-)
<shark-1> anyone know the best way to learn to theme from the ground up
<kazuka> ravi: when i choose windows to but on grub under the ubuntu host it get stuck on the part that says starting up....
<CaBlGuY> good 4 u nhy
<Flare183> thx
<ravi> ok guys, put aside your microsoft bash sticks for a second and help the man out
<gpled> it is strange lspci does not see it
<Desmaano> Question: Can Ubuntu handle plug-and-play usb sticks ??
<poningru> Flare183: its in the repository
<ravi> man==man/woman
<tbuss> is it possible to install ubuntu to a logical partition?
<poningru> apt-get install arc
<ElbridgeGerry> Desmaano: It handles mine
<ElbridgeGerry> tbuss: I did
<Bsims> Desmaano: ya mean thumbdrives?
<poningru> tbuss: ofcourse
<Desmaano> yes
<Flare183> yeah i know thanks
<Bsims> Desmaano: It does and better than windows
<ravi> kazuka: why do you have grub on a virtual machine?
<Desmaano> awesome :)
<tbuss> im in the middle of a install....cant seem to get the partition right?
<valdi> should i upgrade to Feisty beta or should i stick with 6.10 until realease of feisty?
* Bsims grins it will be automounted and will popup an icon on your desktop showing it
<shark-1> valdi
<shark-1> valdi, dont upgrade
<poningru> valdi: depends on what kinda crazy you are
<_Jaak_> oh well mythtv does play it
<valdi> hehe ok
<Lunderhage> I managed to solve my boot problem. Just change the root drive in grub before booting.
* Bsims grins I just found a great program called streamripper
<AlexC_> valdi: it's not even beta yet, if you like things breaking and want to help report bugs - go ahead,
<Psychoman> bye all :-)
<Bsims> ya feed it a webcast and it records the radio stream and makes mp3s from it
<predaeus> shark-1, http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html is for Metacity window border themes. GTK2(?) is for buttons, etc.
<tbuss> trying to install ubuntu to a 75GB logical partition, on a 130 gb hdd the second of 2 internall hardrives
<AlexC_> bye] 
<valdi> i think ill wait :)
<ikonia> why do people constantly ask if they should upgrade to alpha software
<Bsims> ikonia: because its bleeding edge and cool...
<valdi> to get an answer
<ElbridgeGerry> ikonia: Because they want to help?
<ikonia> its not though
<Bsims> I used to run Sid on Debian
<ikonia> ElbridgeGerry: I doubt that
<predaeus> shark-1, thats for gnome
<AlexC_> ikonia: I have no idea. I think it's because of the amazing bright and in-your-face banner on the forums ... it's causing more damage than good!
<tbuss> the internal hdd are divided into three partitions. C D and F
<Bsims> Just because I wanted the newest and to help by reporting bugs
<ElbridgeGerry> ikonia: I've been tossing around installing the latest Fiesty alpha
<tbuss> D and F are the smae drive trying to install to F but will not let me
<ikonia> AlexC_: is that the one that says "Fesity is alpha - its not ready for production use"
<shark-1> predaeus, yea but i am looking for someone to walk me through some of it is there a channel anywhere on irc where i can get some help
<kazuka> ravi: i am trying to but the installed version of windows that i have
<AlexC_> Bsims: yes but debians 'expiremental' is everyone else's stable lol
<Bsims> AlexC_: Heh true dat
<AlexC_> ikonia: yes .. but people ignore that sentence
<nhy> why is automake1.10 more recent than automake1.9?
<kazuka> ravi: I have windows and ubuntu installed on a single machine
<kazuka> ravi: I have grub as a boot loader
<AlexC_> nhy: 9 is lower than 10
<predaeus> shark-1, I do not know about such a channel. Sorry.
<ikonia> nhy: because 1.10 is a bigger number than 1.09
<ravi> kazuka: ok, but you said something about vmware?
<Desmaano> some other question: what kind of irc clients you people use? It's hard to follow all th lines with mIRC
* Bsims laughs I have a script that will record a webcast, make a directory with todays date and move all the mp3s into it
<nhy> o
<nhy> kk
<shark-1> predaeus, thanks for your help its appreciated
<nhy> thanks
<kazuka> ravi: yes i wanted vmware in ubuntu to boot my installed version of windows
<ravi> kazuka: so which one, windows or ubuntu, is the host machine?
<Bsims> Desmaano: I use irssi myself, though Xchat is quite nice
<ravi> kazuka: ok, thanks for making that clear
<AlexC_> Desmaano: you're using mIRC on Ubuntu :S ... mad. I use xChat personally
<kazuka> ravi: ubuntu is the host machine
<ElbridgeGerry> Desmaano: mIRC?
<tbuss> when asked to select a root and swap mount points is it illigal to choose the same partition?
<shark-1> :X mIRC?! OH NO!!!
<ravi> kazuka: did you read about the fact that you could do this some place?
<kazuka> ravi: any ideas
<Desmaano> yes thats what i think
<valdi> is there anywhere i can download preinstalled images of ubuntu... (someone installs ubuntu, configures it, takes an image of it and posts on the web)
<AlexC_> tbuss: yes you have the same ... infact I don't think it will let you
<ElbridgeGerry> Desmaano: Do you use Firefox?
<Desmaano> yes i do
<Bsims> valdi: for vmware?
<kazuka> ravi: no i havent read it
<ElbridgeGerry> Desmaano: Check out ChatZilla
<alex____> irssi ruleZZZZZ
<nhy> from where can I install dbus-glib-1
<art2k2> can anyone recommend a good usenet newsreader?
<Desmaano> ok thx i'll have a look
<wng_z3r0> hello, I am new to linux. I want to install linux to my 4 gig thumb drive. Is ubuntu a good distro for this?
<kazuka> ravi: any ideas?
<Bsims> art2k2: slrn and pan
<Desmaano> mirc is really messed-up to follow a conversation
<tbuss> AlexC_ thank you, im trying to install to a second hard drive that has two partitions, im trying to figure out how to install ubuntu without affecting the data on the other half of the hdd
<chetu> alguien habla espaol?
<Bsims> pan would be my choice for GUI newsreader
<art2k2> Bsims: thanks I'll try them out
<ravi> kazuka: you're pretty much out of luck, you will not be able to boot a windows instance that is on your hard drive with vmware and have it be recognized as another windows instance in vmware.
<ikonia> wng_z3r0: yes, just be aware that ubuntu isn't portable and isn't designed to be swapped amongst computers once installed
<_joey_> minimal ubuntu with gui is needed. what install would recommend?
<AlexC_> !es | chetu
<ubotu> chetu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wng_z3r0> ok
<chetu> hola alex
<chetu> buenas tardes
<wng_z3r0> so would something like a liveCD word best?
<AlexC_> !es | chetu
<ikonia> _joey_: either server and add X or desktop and remove what you don't want
<ikonia> wng_z3r0: yes
<wng_z3r0> what liveCD's are there? knoppix is the only one I know of
<_joey_> ikonia sorry?
<ravi> kazuka: http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<_joey_> I am new
<ikonia> wng_z3r0: ubuntu
<ravi> kazuka: check that documentation
<_joey_> ikonia I need minimal image
<ikonia> _joey_: either do a server install and add Xorg - or do a desktop install and remove the apps you don't want
<Steve^> I just followed the instructions on installed mysql to my apache server on ubuntuguide, but I get this error when trying to log into phpmyadmin:   "#2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)"   Ideas?
<shark-1> wng_z3r0, you could put ubuntu live cd on a flash drive and run it from there
<wng_z3r0> I would be using the liveCD for troubleshooting windows boxes as well as for learning linux
<_joey_> okay
<fabiim> my pdflatex is saying that i don't have inpuntenc.sty installed , but i do have it ( /usr/share/texmf-tetex/base/    ) . what's wrong ?
<alex____> wng_z3r0: try slax - its small and nice
<_joey_> ikonia is there network install?
<wng_z3r0> which liveCD would be the best for that
<ikonia> wng_z3r0: the livecd won't do much to help you troubleshoot windows
<ikonia> _joey_: no
<wng_z3r0> I thought linux had ntfs support
<nhy> will most programs for debian (specifically dbus-glib-1) run on ubuntu?
<wng_z3r0> I already have a BartPE cd
<_joey_> so smallest will be 700Mb image?
<ikonia> wng_z3r0: it does
<ikonia> _joey_: check the server install
<shark-1> nhy, yes ubuntu based on debian
<_joey_> where?
<ikonia> nhy: no
<gpled> CaBlGuY: found it with dmesg - CS4235
<alex____> ikonia: fuck me running... i allways use livecd to recover the crappy ms thing
<ikonia> _joey_: the ubunt.com site
<shark-1> ikonia, no?
<ikonia> alex____: no need for the language
<locke> Does it log the last installed updates?
<ikonia> shark-1: no what ?
<wng_z3r0> thanks all
<ikonia> !ohmy |  alex____
<ubotu> alex____: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nhy> so will adding the debian repos and installing some software mess things up or not?
<shark-1> ikonia, most debian programs wont work on ubuntu?
<ikonia> shark-1: they are built for a different OS
<ikonia> nhy: probably
<shark-1> ikonia, yes but isnt ubuntu based on debian
<nhy> but isn't ubuntu based on debian
<shark-1> ikonia, nevermind its the arch
<ikonia> based on is not "the same"
<ElbridgeGerry> Hm, most .deb's have worked fine for me
<alex____> ikonia: kk
<ElbridgeGerry> In fact, I've never had a .deb that didn't work
<nhy> how risky is it
<tbuss> okay well i installed ubuntu on my second hard drive.......lost all data on the other partition. Lost everything, good thing i backed-up.
<ikonia> ElbridgeGerry: I suppose it depends on the versions and what the want to do
<ElbridgeGerry> Most programs have a "Debian/Ubuntu" install option
<shark-1> nhy, if the deb doesnt work i am almost positive you can compile it
<ikonia> nhy: variable ElbridgeGerry has had no problems, I've seen tons
<locke> Does ubuntu log updates?
<Flare183> anybody have Fedora?
<ikonia> locke: yes
<ikonia> Flare183: yes
<locke> Where?
<nhy> does anyone know about dbus-glib-1
<ikonia> nhy: what about it
<nhy> will that work on ubuntu
<Flare183> ikonia:>well does the net work?
<nhy> i found it in the debian repos
<ikonia> nhy: why do you want that - ubuntu has dbus already
<ikonia> Flare183: yes
<crdlb> nhy, you already should have it
<nhy> it does?
<ikonia> yes
<crdlb> nhy, and you *absolutely* don
<Flare183> ikonia:>got a broadcom wirless card that works with Fedora
<ikonia> nhy: and the fact that you don't know that suggests you shouldn't be playing with stuff you don't know about
<crdlb> nhy, dont want to replace dbus
<ikonia> Flare183: this isn't fedora support
<nhy> i'm being told that i need to install it as a dependency
<ikonia> nhy: what are you installing
<Flare183> i know but i can't compiz to work with ubuntu
<ikonia> Flare183: so ?
<nhy> i'm trying to build awn
<crdlb> nhy, there's a repo
<locke> ikonia: where does it log the latest updates installed, i need to find the last 6 to uninstall them to figure out why my hard drive won't mount
<crdlb> for ubuntu
<ikonia> nhy: from source or a source deb
<nhy> source
<Flare183> and i coudnt' get fedora to connect to the net with my wireless card
<tbuss> need help with eclipse get this error on startup testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj...not found
<crdlb> nhy, let me find the repository link
<ikonia> Flare183: this it NOT fedora support
<nhy> powerpc
<Flare183> not asking that
<Flare183> just i need some help with COMPIZ!!!!
<crdlb> nhy, http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Edgy+Repository
<nhy> i get an error when using autogen.sh that "checking for AWN... configure: error: Package requirements ( glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0 libwnck-1.0 gnome-desktop-2.0 libgnome-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0 gconf-2.0 x11 xproto dbus-glib-1) were not met:
<nhy> No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<nhy> "
<AlexC_> !paste | nhy
<ubotu> nhy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nhy> sorry
<Flare183> metacity is really geting on my nerves
<ikonia> nhy ahhhhh pkg_config
<nhy> i know what pastebin is
<alex____> tbuss: in debian just update-alternatives, but what in ubuntu?
<crdlb> Flare183, #ubuntu-effects for compiz help on ubuntu
<jester626> What would Ubuntu's equivelent to M$ Active Directory?
<yipe> is anyone else getting this warning about ancient software when they run gtk-gnutella?
<nhy> i got to go somewhere
<ikonia> jester626: linux uses ldap
<yipe> what's up with that?
<crdlb> yipe, yep
<nhy> I'll be back
<ElbridgeGerry> Wow, I'm looking at IRC logs from September 11, 2001.
<crdlb> nhy, go here: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Edgy+Repository
<crdlb> just use that
<jester626> Kool, thanks, I'll research that, is it very difficult to set up?
<ElbridgeGerry> Whoops, meant to say that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> jester626: not really
<jester626> thanx
<rasmus> as a newbe in ubuntu i'm having problems with easy ubuntu, any body who could take some time to help me??
<hdxx> yes
<gwylim> yipe, yes
<Steve^> I've installed all the mysql stuff, apache, php, but I can't get to my mysql server.. isn't there something to test mysql is actually there?
<ikonia> rasmus: whats up
<gwylim> yipe, I think you need a newer version
<shark-1> who here has been using linux for a long time?
<Stu_2> hello.  How does one figure out which tty# belongs to the serial port?
<ikonia> Steve^: mysql is the client command
<Steve^> ikonia, ok, that doesn't work
<ikonia> shark-1: I've used it a while
<alex____> Steve^: ps aux|grep mysqld
<Flare183> no answer
<yipe> gwylim, then why doesn't someone put one in the repos?
<ikonia> Flare183: so wait
<shark-1> ikonia, you might find this funny - warning mild language - http://nanocrew.net/2005/10/03/despair-linux/
<Steve^> alex____, that gave a result
<ikonia> Flare183: someone will answer
<Flare183> ok
<ikonia> just not in here
<kazuka> anyone beta testing fiesty fawn?
<gwylim> yipe, maybe enable universe?
<LjL> !fesity > kazuka    (kazuka, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> kazuka: fesity support/chat is in #ubuntu+1
<alex____> Steve^: what result ?
<alex____> Steve^: past it here
<Steve^> steve     8969  0.0  0.0   2800   752 pts/1    R+   16:14   0:00 grep mysqld
<ikonia> alex____: its probably just not started
<kazuka> thanks
<ikonia> Steve^: start up mysql server
<alex____> ikonia:  ic
<Steve^> where is it?
<yipe> it should be enabled already
<ikonia> Steve^: use the init script - it should be started at install time
<tbuss> ramus there is a lot of knowledge in this forum unfortunately it will not be share with others unless the powers that be have come to the conclusion that you are worthy
<Desmaano> is it normal my desktop cd with ubuntu is allready 1 hour busy with starting up on my imac 333Mhz :(
<Steve^> I followed this:   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_MYSQL_for_Apache_HTTP_Server
<Steve^> So everything should be installed
<gwylim> yipe, I have 0.96.4 (unstable) and it works
<arkanes> looking for a utilty that can show available wirefi networks, perhaps save & configure profiles for them, any syggestions?
<ikonia> how can people not follow the official ubuntu docs
<alex____> Desmaano: how much RAM?
<ikonia> Steve^: you just need to "apt-get install mysql-server"
<tbuss> arkanes are speaking of a network manager?
<Desmaano> i think 128 MB
<ikonia> Steve^: no guide needed, or use synaptic to find the packages
<arkanes> tbuss: sure
<N3WB> Can ubuntu run .rpm files?
<crdlb> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tuxhelfer> hiho
<alex____> Desmaano: try xubuntu
<ikonia> N3WB: I strongly advise against using it
<eeyore_> #banshee
<clearzen> N3WB: no, but you can make a .deb using alien
<yipe> ah-ha! I found the culprit, I looked under synaptic and apparently I was only getting security updates... I wonder when this got all mucked up?
<clearzen> N3WB: a .deb out of a rpm
<guille> hi
<N3WB> ok wont use them then
<Desmaano> less Ram needed?
<ikonia> N3WB: I strongly advise against doing anything with any rpm's on an ubuntu system
<tbuss> arkanes look at wifi-tools or there is a network manager you can install for gnome
<rasmus> first of all the easy ubuntu tells me that it can't verifi the public key.
<will``> hi, i want to install ubuntu on drives connected to a Silicon Image 3132 controller, but when I boot from the DVD, it doesn't see them. I assume that's because the kernel on the dvd doesn't have the driver built in. Any suggestions on how I should proceed?
<yipe> oh wow! There's a LOT of stuff that needs updating!
<arkanes> tbuss: I'm not showing a wifi-tools package, do you know the name of the GNOME manager?
<alex____> Desmaano: yes
<tbuss> arkanes it might be network-manager
<cosmo_> is there a way to find out what the bus ID is for my video card?
<ikonia> lspci
<Desmaano> IF i will upgrade in the future to 512 MB ram, will it to the trick ?
<Desmaano> do*
<arkanes> tbuss: the gnome network-manager doesn't support wifi networks
<yipe> thanks for making me think to look at my repos gwylim
<Steve^> ikonia, thanks, but why doesn't the guide say that? :/
<tbuss> arkanes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<ikonia> Steve^: poor guide
<gwylim> yipe, yeah that will be quite a lot to dowload
<gwylim> download*
<JamesDS> hi
<alex____> Desmaano: maybe yes, but the best thing is upgrading the whole computer
<rapha> Hi all!
<JamesDS> there's like a million people on here!
<JamesDS> :-o
<Desmaano> i know upgrading is the best, but yeah buying a ubersystem is too :P
<rapha> What would be the best software to bring into order a COMPLETELY unsorted bunch of MP3 and OGG files (a couple thousand) without having to spend years on the task?
<francois> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<JamesDS> is anyone able to help me with a wireless connection?
<Desmaano> an other simple question, the multiple desktops in ubuntu where can i set how many i want ?
<rapha> Desmaano: right-click em
<b00gz> JamesDS what chipset is on the wireless card?
<clearzen> JamesDS: I probably can
<alex____> Desmaano: no need for uber... i run my duron 1,2 with 512MB with ease
<Desmaano> how easy :P
<locke> Is there a way to rollback packages without completely uninstalling them?
<JamesDS> I got the driver working, I think, because the button lights up Broadcom 4318 (the problematic one...)
<comosicus> wmv still won't play.. my video card is ati rage mobility... when  i play the files i see only squares and lots of greeb
<rapha> Desmaano: ain't it? :-)
<comosicus> green
<clearzen> JamesDS: what type of card is it?
<JamesDS> Broadcom
<gwylim> JamesDS, I have that too.
<JamesDS> 4318 airforce 1
<rapha> Hey c'mon boys... nobody here ever had to sort their music collection?!
<codecaine> anybody know a program to stream videos to xbox 360 like windows media player?
<draggie> hello
<JamesDS> cool - does it work?
<gwylim> Yes.
<Desmaano> well it is so easy but when everything is so new .... well where to start ? yes i know irc #ubuntu :P
<gwylim> I am using ndiswrapper.
<clearzen> JamesDS: does it show up when you type iwconfig in the terminal?
<JamesDS> yes, and the button lights up
<alex____> codecaine: icecast?
<JamesDS> I can also see other networks
<JamesDS> but I can't connect to any, even when I totally unsecured mine
<draggie> ive got a bit of a problem....got no idea how to fix it...anyone here with some time to help_
<comosicus> ok
<waxyfresh> frostwire slows my computer down alot,is thier a p2p thats less memory sucking?
<clearzen> JamesDS: Have you tryed assigning it a static ip?
<alex____> !ask | draggie
<b00gz> waxyfresh bittorrent ;)
<ubotu> draggie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hybernate> l o ppl i was woundering i just installed ubuntu ver 6.10 and cant change resolution to 1400x900 do i have to uppgrade my graphic driver?
<nirm> ktorrent is good
<JamesDS> well, no - the DCHP works in winXP
<draggie> ha, computer froze....now i cant boot
<comosicus> i have installed w32codecs and i have mplayer and vlc player also installed but.. wmv files still won`t play... can anyone help?
<draggie> running on a live cd rigt now
<JamesDS> do you think it can't get an IP address?
<draggie> i can mount my linux partition
<clearzen> JamesDS: just for the purpose of troubleshooting you should assign it a static ip and see if it connects
<draggie> yet, grub is nowhere to be found
<clearzen> JamesDS: Then you can narrow down your problem
<JamesDS> ok, thanks - I'll try that.  Any ideas if that doesn't work?
<eeyore_> Hybernate: probably not. you probably need to edit xorg.conf by hand
<draggie> any cheesy easy way to restore grub_
<clearzen> JamesDS:did you use ndiswrapper for the driver?
<waxyfresh> nirm: will kde apps work without teh kubuntu-desktop installed?
<JamesDS> yes, the GTK front end
<shark-1> waxyfresh, yes
<nirm> yes
<JamesDS> it seemed to work because the wifi button lights
<clearzen> I would suggest removing and reinstalling the driver if a static ip dosen't work
<JamesDS> and I can scan and see wifi access points
<Hybernate> eeyore : thx il try that could that also be the reason eaven the chatt here laggs like "(#/( ?
<waxyfresh> is there a key logger in the repos?
<JamesDS> ok, that seems sensible
<JamesDS> thanks for your help!
<eeyore_> Hybernate: no, it shouldn't be. what's your video card?
<ravi> foxit reader, how to install in Ubuntu?
<arkanes> tbuss: thanks, that was exactly what I wanted
<b00gz> JamesDS may want to even find a different driver and try it, I know with my wifi card they OEM drivers didn't work but newer drivers on the OEMs site did
<alex____> draggie: google for    grub restore ubuntu
<eeyore_> Hybernate: do you have direct rendering running? it might be slow because you don't. type glxinfo|grep direct
<JamesDS> ok, I'l keep that in mind if I have further problems, ty
<clearzen> JamesDS: better yet look for a open source solution if there is one. They are always more stable in my experience than using ndiswrapper
<rapha> How to sort A CRAPPY MP3 COLLECTION?
<draggie> thankx alex____
<draggie> im on it right now
<Desmaano> rapha : delete them
<JamesDS> open source solution...such as?
<nirm> rapha: amarok
<rapha> pft
<Desmaano> :P
<rapha> thx nirm
<gwylim> JamesDS, I believe I also got my drivers from the internet for the 4318
<comosicus> i have installed w32codecs and i have mplayer and vlc player also installed but.. wmv files still won`t play... can anyone help?
<ravi> rapha: listen music player
<JamesDS> ok
<rapha> thx ravi
<clearzen> JamesDS: not sure. I would have to google your chipset. I haven't used that card myself
<Desmaano> btw, who has a carpc here ?
<ravi> rapha: that'll just be sudo apt-get install listen
<JamesDS> ok.  just one more easy question, where is the GRUB loadup file - I need to edit it!
<jakoblaursen> Need help: Wireless, WPA ralink rt2500
<ravi> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JamesDS> cheers!  bye all, thanks for your help
<rapha> ravi: as a matter of fact I have it installed already ... just never used it :-)
<JamesDS> might be back...
<waxyfresh> is there a key logger in the repos?
<ikonia> don't think so
<mymachinethinks> hello can anyone help me with info on SoC2k7?
<ikonia> mymachinethinks: no idea what that is
<bcnspain2> Hi! Quick help needed: fast way to install nVidia propietary drivers? I downloaded them from nvidia.com, but as I cannot disable xwindows, I cannot install them
<mymachinethinks> try the envy program
<mymachinethinks> bcnspain2, try the envy program
<ikonia> bcnspain2: don't get the drivers from nvidia.com
<Hyper-cool> If i installed ubuntu to a primary partition and then convert it to a logical partition is everything screwed?
<Hybernate> eeyore: i have a atimobility 1800
<ravi> yeah, I've been using linux for a while now (years) and I still don't know how to get ATI Radeon 9200 drivers working
<waxyfresh> is there something more like frostwire/mule/gnutella thefor a replaementa base from the apps gui?e dablt of frostwire?like with a searcha
<nirm> bcnspain2: You can use Automatix2 to install Nvidia drivers
<ikonia> !nvidia >bcnspain2
<alex____> mymachinethinks: what project?
<ikonia> bcnspain2: don't use automatix
<jakoblaursen> Need help on setting up wireless
<vignesh> Hey..
<ikonia> nirm: not good to recommend automatrix
<nirm> ikonia: oops
<mymachinethinks> alex____, I am actually think of doing the remote desktop project
<ravi> automatix < apt
<eeyore_> Hybernate: well you might have to install the proprietary drivers for an ati card. i'm not sure how it goes because i have an intel card
<gu1> how do i disable my trackpad?
<ikonia> !ati >hybernate
<Hyper-cool> If i installed ubuntu to a primary partition and then convert it to a logical partition is everything screwed?
<waxyfresh> is there something more like frostwire/mule/gnutella then the torrent stuff like one with a searchable database rigght from the apps gui?
<Desmaano> brb guys
<JAyRULE> i want to be able to print through ubuntu 6.06 lts server from a windows and mac os x computer.  do i just install cupsys*, or do i have to install a samba server as well?
<bcnspain2> I should not use nvidia.com drivers? I don't mind they are propietary, I just find them better. I did in the past with automatix, but I though Ubuntu was going to support nvidia propietary drivers in next 7 release
<Hybernate> ubuntu > ybernate
<ikonia> bcnspain2: no - ubuntu has a set in the repo's
<vignesh> I downloaded the standalone flash player for linux.. and downloaded a video from youtube using video downloader extension for firefox.. But I am not able to play it.. I even renamed it to .flv
<alex____> mymachinethinks: trying to make some bugfixes to rdesktop or write something similar to krdc or mstscl ?
<ikonia> !nvidia >bcnspain2
<ikonia> bcnspain2: read the pm ubotu sent you
<gu1> i want to just use a usb mouse
<LjL> bcnspain2, ubuntu *already* offers the proprietary nvidia drivers. you just have to install them. and not from nvidia.com or using automatix, just from the *normal official repositories*
<LjL> !nvidia > bcnspain2    (bcnspain2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jo1> can anyone recommend a channel for TCP IP questions?
<ikonia> bcnspain2: that contains a guide on how to install them
<ravi> vignesh, try playing it in media players like vlc, mplayer
<ravi> it probably will work
<locke> How can I rollback to the last version of the packages I had?
<gc> hi, what's a good shop in NY in terms of hardware prices?
<ravi> gc: newegg :-)
<mymachinethinks> alex____, something like krdc OK using SSH
<clearzen> waxyfresh:umm I use torrentflux but that is a little different from your average torrent program. You can set it up to make it very easy to search a lot of different sources.
<gc> ravi: do they have a shop?
<ikonia> gc  this is ubuntu support - not pricerunner.com
<locke> staples? compusa?
<bcnspain2> apt yesss, the bot just gave me the links with more info to read. I will do so right now.
<vignesh> ravi, does vlc  support flash ?
<thoreauputic> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> vignesh: no
<jakoblaursen> Need help: Wireless vetwork
<ravi> gc: nope, not in NY
<overrider> i would like to have a higher resolution when using alt+f* to go to the console. how to do please? thanks
<gu1> i want to disable the builtin trackpad and only use an external usb mouse. does anyone know how to do that?
<yousifnet> Hi guys, Quick question... What makes Ubuntu a better distro than Fedora?
<alex____> waxyfresh: amule emule ?
<vignesh> what player can I use to play flash files ?
<b00gz> jakoblaursen: whats going on?
<gc> ravi: thanks
<waxyfresh> anyone have experiance setting up via drivers?ive tried switching vesa to via in xorg but no luck
<locke> Is there any way I can rollback to the last version of the packages I had? The new updates I got stopped my hard drive from mounting...
<ravi> vignesh, yep
<thoreauputic> gu1: on my iBook I just plug the usb mouse in and it works
<ravi> vignesh, vlc supports flash movies
<waxyfresh> !torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<ikonia> locke:  I suspect its something you did as you have a lot of problems that others don't
<stickymaddness> Hi guys, got my ubuntu working!! :D
<jakoblaursen> b00gz: I don't know how to set up my wireless network... I'm a newbee
<mister_roboto> can anyone recommend a good program for extracting non-text elements from a pdf file?
<alex____> mymachinethinks: ok, so will it be for gnome or kde?
<b00gz> jakoblaursen: Wireless Card on your computer or you Wireless Router or what?  Please explain a little more.
<ikonia> mister_roboto: pdf's are "locked"
<locke> ikonia: It did show up at first but wouldn't mount, said something about pmount...then I unmounted it, and it hasn't shown up since =x
<JAyRULE> how do i enable a printer that is attached to ubuntu 6.06 lts server pc. i want to print through that pc from a windows pc, all of which is part of my lan. do i install cupsys*, or do i have to install samba as well?
<clearzen> waxyfresh: I had to setup via drivers for my laptop. I used the drivers from the openchrome project personally but I don't know if they would work for you
<mister_roboto> ikonia: not all of them are
<jakoblaursen> b00gz: Wireless on computer.
<mymachinethinks> alex____, gnome but hoping to make it work for the whole ubuntu family
<waxyfresh> clearzen: thanks ill check it out
<b00gz> jakoblaursen: what type of card is it?
<mymachinethinks> alex____, you think it could be done in the three month period?
<mister_roboto> ikonia: i'm talking about pdfs with no security enabled
<ikonia> locke: I suspect its something you've done more
<jakoblaursen> b00gz: Ralink rt2500
<ikonia> mister_roboto: I see
<jakoblaursen> b00gz: There is WPA encryption on the wireless
<thoreauputic> JAyRULE: I think you can use cups - there's a wiki page about printing from windows IIRC
<jakoblaursen> b00gz: router
<alex____> mymachinethinks: well, im not good at coding stuff, but i think the best think is to make some bugfixes to rdesktop
<JAyRULE> thoreauputic: IIRC?
<mister_roboto> ikonia: i found programs to get text out, and to see various statistics about them. but i haven't seen anything to get, say, sound or graphics from the document
<b00gz> jakoblaursen: Check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78250
<thoreauputic> JAyRULE: if I remember correctly
<ikonia> mister_roboto: no idea, I just normally read pdf's
<alex____> mymachinethinks: there are a lot od guis but no properly working backend
<JAyRULE> thoreauputic whats iirc
<tier`> if i remember correctly
<mymachinethinks> alex____, you mean?
<Desmaano> wb :)
<JAyRULE> oh
<JAyRULE> haha
<JAyRULE> okay
<locke> ikonia:  my flash drive mounts fine though =\
<ikonia> locke: so ?
<JAyRULE> k thanks thoreauputic
<JAyRULE> brb
<vignesh> ravi: ok.. let me try
<locke> so why won't my external :(
<corevette> Everytime I go to "localhost" I get some random .phtml file....whats wrong?
<overrider> anyone how to get a nice high console resolution?
<waxyfresh> JackInTheGreen: airsnort/aircrack
<ikonia> locke: no idea, as I said I suspect its something you've broke as you've had a lot of problems that others don't
<tier`> anyone familiar with setting up sound? all i get is static with anything i try to play. lspci lists my card and i have all the codecs installed that im aware of so... im stumped. how can i go about checking to make sure the drivers are properly loaded for my card?
<shark-1> what is the program to view GTK styles and it displays all the button types and scrollbars
<alex____> mymachinethinks: rdesktop has some problems with keyboard mappings
<waxyfresh> tier`: are you on a laptop?
<waxyfresh> anyone have experiance setting up via drivers?ive tried switching vesa to via in xorg but no luck
<shark-1> !twf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waxyfresh> anyone use the openchrome drivers?
<vox754> waxyfresh, are you on laptop. there are some chipsets not supported by via, I think.
<marbug> hmm, I have a question about Amarok,last.fm: my username and password is correct, but he won't send my tracks to last.fm, and before when I was on windows He always sended it, and those are the same trecks, what is wrong with it? :s
<waxyfresh> vox754: yup
<tier`> waxyfresh: nope. a desktop. have a turtle beach santacruz card.
<b00gz> jakoblaursen: Hope that works for you be back in a few...
<vox754> waxyfresh, read "man via" and see.
<ThaNerd> the #proftpd channel is dead... anyone into helping me setting up some basic ftp server? (basically something to let me upload files to my /var/www)
<waxyfresh> vox754: ive had it working once
<waxyfresh> vox754: dont know what i did though
<mymachinethinks> alex____, I'm checking it out
<ikonia> ThaNerd: there is a guide on the forums and wiki
<Desmaano> wow what a releave from mirc using chatzilla :)
<clearzen> waxyfresh: do you know how to compile source? via is supposed to be supported out of the box in ubuntu however if you have problems you will have to build the drivers from source.
<ThaNerd> ikonia: i spent last 3 hours on the official docs, and i think i know lesser now than before...
<ikonia> ThaNerd: check the ubuntu wiki and forums - it has a guide
<shark-1> how can i run this package gtk2-ex-formfactory-perl
<ThaNerd> ikonia: URL ?
<vox754> waxyfresh, Well, I just did what you said: edited "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" so vesa would read via, restarted the X server and that's it for me. I have K8M800 integrated to the motherboard, PC
<ikonia> ThaNerd: not got it to had
<ikonia> hand
<mymachinethinks> alex____, so rdesktop is a program that helps connect to a windows machine through a linux machine and vice versa?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wo0lverine!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jakoblaursen> b00gz: Sorry, but I don't know what to do with that link, you gave me. I can see the question, but I can't see the solution...
<waxyfresh> vox754: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<clearzen> waxyfresh: You need the openchrome drivers
<waxyfresh> vox754: is that what you have?
<waxyfresh> ok
<ThaNerd> ikonia: i googled it... but the guide only talks about anonymous access setup...
<clearzen> waxyfresh: I would suggest getting the svn source and building it
<vox754> waxyfresh, Yes, S3 Unichrome Pro IGP.
<ikonia> ThaNerd: I told you - its the ubuntu forums and wiki
<tier`> ok, so lspci lists: Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]   for my sound card.. now how do i see if it's actually working =P
<tier`> cuz i dont think it is heheh
<clearzen> waxyfresh: sudo aptitude install build-essential subversion checkinstall
<cosmo_> is there a command to find the moniter identifier for my second moniter? or can the identifyer be set to whatever I want to put in there?
<Desmaano> how many space does a ubuntu install need ? like 1 GB ?
<RxDx> does anyone here had install iPodLinux on a IpodNano?
<clearzen> waxyfresh: to get started
<ravishankar> I'm trying to set up my microphone of skype,I can hear my voice on the speakers, but i can't record anything. Am i missing something?
<bastiaan> #ubuntu-nl
<mymachinethinks> alex____, oh sorry the vice versa thingy doesnt work
<ThaNerd> ikonia: ok :(
<mrebola> Hola seores .
<mrebola> buenos dias :D
<vignesh> ravi: vlc plays flash movies... thanks mate..
<alex____> mymachinethinks: best vice versa is putty :D
<jakoblaursen> Can anyone guide me through getting my wireless card to work on ubuntu?
<lukemack> hi. i am missing the 1920 x 1200 resolution in ubuntu 6.10. I have an ATI radeon 9600. anyone know how to configure this?
<ubuntu__> hey
<jrib> !wireless | jakoblaursen
<ubotu> jakoblaursen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> !fixres | lukemack
<ubotu> lukemack: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mymachinethinks> alex____, so I should look to build something with the best of both
<mymachinethinks> alex____, and have to build anyway from stratch
<alex____> mymachinethinks: why from scratch?
<lukemack> jrib: 915 resolution didnt work for me
<mymachinethinks> alex____, because the other way round is also required.... or did I miss something
<jrib> lukemack: that makes sense since 915resolution is for intel cards
<alex____> mymachinethinks: i think people dont need to have grafical connection to linux machine
<alex____> mymachinethinks: everything can be done through ssh
<alex____> mymachinethinks: but im sure they need better rdesktop
<mymachinethinks> alex____, I was look at building something like the windows remote login
<comosicus> can anyone look on http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/2049 and please tell what problem i have?
<ubuntu__> yes
<mymachinethinks> alex____, and i think graphical interface is required for normal people
<ravi> alex___, graphical connections can be done through SSH with SSH -X
<locke> yay, i fixed it :)
<||drake||> anyone know if XGI has any drivers for Linux?
<ravi> this way, you can login to the box, open panels, programs, etc.
<locke> ikonia: rolling back the drivers worked like a charm ;)
<locke> packages*
<alex____> ravi: but not on dialup
<||drake||> i want to install Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 5160, but it has an XGI video card, which seems to be unsupported by the liveCD
<alex____> mymachinethinks: d u know freenx?
<ravi> alex____ yes, but rdesktop or vnc won't work well on dial up either
<mymachinethinks> alex____, no?
<tonyyarusso> comosicus:  If you do "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" as root ('sudo -i' to get a root promt, then enter that, then 'exit'), and then run mplayer, does it work?
<clearzen>  alex____: you can use -C option for compression as well with ssh forwarding
<albacker> how do i upack .iso-s in CommandLine ?
<mymachinethinks> alex____, though I just googled it and looks exciting
<mymachinethinks> alex____, you know stuff about it?
<ravi> yeah, ssh is more efficient for graphics than vnc or rdesktop
<comosicus> i`ll try
<ravi> this is if you have linux client trying to connect to the ubuntu box or Windows box with cygwin and X11 forwarding enabled
<alex____> mymachinethinks: i dont know much
<mymachinethinks> does anyone?
<clearzen>  mymachinethinks: I've used it but I perfer X over ssh whenever it is a option
<jrib> mymachinethinks: does anyone what?
<bulmer> i know a lilttle bit about it, am testing it right now
<albacker> how to unpack isos in COMMAND LINE ? anyone ?
<clearzen>  mymachinethinks: It is easier to use
<mymachinethinks> jrib, artifact of a conversation with alex____  :-)
<bulmer> you can get into their test site and have a NX access to test
<ravi> mymachinethinks: here is the best howto for Freenix: http://biohackery.com/node/38
<mymachinethinks> ravi, thanks so much check it out
<mymachinethinks> ravi, checking I meant
<comosicus> tonyyarusso: it still doesn`t work
<comosicus> the same error
<pumpkinhead> what is the command to lower runlevel pls?
<bulmer> telinit
<pumpkinhead> ty
<alex____> albacker: google for      mount iso loop
<tonyyarusso> comosicus: does other sound work?
<comosicus> yes
<jester626> anyone have experience with postfix on Ubuntu?
<clearzen> pumpkinhead: does anyone know why the run levels are different in ubuntu?
<comosicus> i can play avi files
<comosicus> but no wmv
<albacker> alex____, hmm kk.
<ravi> mymachinethinks: and here is a Breezy howto, it should be applicable to whatever Ubuntu you are running though: http://www.snakeoillabs.com/2005/10/27/freenx-on-ubuntu-breezy-howto/
<bulmer> mymachinethinks: you want to try their site with me and compare notes?
<pumpkinhead> no sorry. is 3 low enough to exit x server?
<pnkmrgrta> I need help!  I tried to get beryl to work and accidentally broke my system.  Now only the command line works.
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, which one? freenx?
<ravi> comosicus: have you installed w32codecs?
<waxyfresh> clearzen: done now what?
<comosicus> yes
<clearzen> pumpkinhead: no in ubuntu 3 is default I believe. 1 is single user which will kill gdm
<tonyyarusso> comosicus: Try doing it in gxine or VLC instead.  WMV version 9 is iffy, iirc.
<comosicus> and vlc
<ompaul> pumpkinhead, no does not work that way on debian based systems just do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bulmer> mymachinethinks: yes
<comosicus> i tryed it with vlc too
<albacker> im impressed how # of ubuntus users has increased
<comosicus> still won`t play
<pumpkinhead> ok ty much
<ompaul> pumpkinhead, to make it full time use "rcconf" in a terminal or
<moonboy33> I have a problem with ACPI and Edgy Eft x64 Edition
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, OK sure..... :-)
<ravi> comosicus: tried several different wmv files?
<jrib> clearzen, pumpkinhead: 2 is default runlevel on ubuntu
<clearzen> waxyfresh: sudo modprobe <name.of.driver>.ko
<Ufftata> sds
<comosicus> tonyyarusso: look at pastebin at line 27
<jester626> when setting up postfix it asks me which type of configuration I want. Internet site is the default but this will not be a internet style mail system. I want to set up an internal mail system for network users only. Any thoughts?
<pumpkinhead> need to restart x server that is the plan...
<Darkkish> is PACMAN in here?
<comosicus> yes i tried over 10 files
<ravi> use the freaking users list Dark
<bulmer> mymachinethinks: okay here what you should do, download the nxclient 1st
<tonyyarusso> comosicus: Try looking on ubuntuforums.org for info on your card
<alex____> albacker: me2
<ompaul> pumpkinhead, install bum in a gui -- to restart it very simple /etc/init.d/gdm start
<waxyfresh> clearzen: the name would be via right?
<clearzen> jrib: Do you know why it's 2 and not 5?
<comosicus> ok
<comosicus> i`ll try
<jrib> clearzen: because that's how debian does it
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, yep
* Nitro woo
<Cyrus25801> how do i view a .chm file
<pnkmrgrta> is there someone that could possibly help me get the gui working again?  I've been all over the forums and I can't figure out what to do.
<bulmer> mymachinethinks: yep what? you're done downloading?
<lukemack> jrib: i tried running the configuration script again - no change
<clearzen> waxyfresh: I think so it's been a while....if you built it from source it should automaticly install it when you run sudo make install I believe
<jrib> clearzen: runlevels 2-5 are identical
<vox754> Cyrus25801, a compiled HTML from Windows?
<gxr1> hi how to i put read write permission to a folder and all its subfolders/files for all users ... i've been searching the net and did'nt understand chmod
<gxr1> plz help
<tonyyarusso> Cyrus25801: sudo aptitude install xchm for one option of viewer.
<ph_617> how do i get voice on this channel?
<jrib> lukemack: did you select the resolution you wanted?
<clearzen> waxyfresh: Then all you do is change vesa to via and restart
<jrib> ph_617: it's not moderated
<Cyrus25801> tonyyarusso: cool thanx
<moonboy33> does somebody know why ubuntu (Edgy Eft x64) crashes everytime i close my laptops lid?
<clearzen> waxyfresh: gdm that is
<lukemack> jrib - i did
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, there's xen3 and gnbd wondering which one
<ferronica> How to install new theme Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Flare183> ok all still I haven't gotten compiz to work on edgy
<ravi> I think I am going to go build a free alternative to sftpdrive
<tonyyarusso> !themes | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Flare183> can anybody help here
<tonyyarusso> !changethemes | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<bulmer> mymachinethinks: nxclient is the name
<alex____> moonboy33: xorg crash or kernel panic?
<lukemack> jrib - how can i tell what driver is actually being used?
<moonboy33> dunno, it just freezes
<jrib> lukemack: in xorg.conf, look for the section about your video card
<moonboy33> can't even switch to the terminal
<ferronica> tonyyarusso: not the default included themes in ubuntu
<ferronica> tonyyarusso: from site
<gxr1> my apache gives me 403 restricted error please tell me how to put full r/w permissions to a folder for all users?
<jrib> k, just make sure windows doesn't use all of it
<moonboy33> i think it's a x64 problem
<tonyyarusso> ferronica: download and then follow the instructions ubotu just said
<pumpkinhead> ok ty ompaul
<alex____> moonboy33: what model of noteb?
<moonboy33> HP NX7400
<ompaul> pumpkinhead, you are welcome
<bulmer> I am watching a youtube video on a remote freenx server ..not bad
<bulmer> its in italy and im in california
<tonyyarusso> gxr1: r/w, or just r?
<ph_617> my ubuntu connects via eth0 to linksys router via dhcp
<ph_617> anyone know why i see repeated arp messages asking for router's mac?
<mymachinethinks> alex____, can't figure
<gxr1> tonyyarusso: full read write execute
<roachclit> Hehy guys I am getting an error when I try and play .wmv files, it talks about a codexs
<mymachinethinks> alex____, how do you do it
<Hybernate> can any one link the ati install how to agiin plz i messed it upp cant find it
<cosmo_> on a desktop PC if I comment out the wacom stuff will it hurt it?
<tonyyarusso> gxr1: eep...  Well, the way to do it would be sudo chmod -R a+rwx /path/to/folder, but I wouldn't do that on a web-accessible dir.
<tonyyarusso> cosmo_: should be safe
<moonboy33> no
<roachclit> Hey guys I am getting an error when I try and play .wmv files, it talks about a codexs
<ineedhelp> Anyone know how to fix ubuntu after a failed attempt at using beryl?  Now I can only use my computer in terminal mode.
<bulmer> ph_617: rarp/arp thingy are rebroadcasted not only sent once
<tonyyarusso> !wmv | roachclit
<ubotu> roachclit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> ineedhelp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  possibly
<ph_617> thx bulmer, we have a coworker who tries to mitm us, i am learning to randomize mac etc etc
<Valandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<razzzz> clear
<lukemack> jrib - i restarted gdm and now have a blank screen - how can i get back to a 'clean' ati driver sintall?
<james296> is it at all possible to do a simple right click on the hard drive icon and view how much space is used and freed up like in Windows?
<bulmer> james296: much easier type  df -h
<jrib> lukemack: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then do whatever you did before to enable the ati driver
<james296> well I want to know if what I said is possible instead of gettin all the unknown crap...
<JAyRULE> thoreauputic: okay so where is this print wiki?
<razzzz> UBUNTU ROCKZZ
<razzzz> best linux till now
<jrib> lukemack: if you make sure you choose the right ati driver when you run that command I *think* it should work, but I've never used an ati card
<JAyRULE> doh! hes gone
<alex____> moonboy33: d u have usb keyboard?
<mailow> hi
<moonboy33> im working on the internal laptop keyboard
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8415/ shows that Ubuntu compiled two Ethernet modules in my kernel. I am surprised because in Debian Etch they could not co-exist on my computer. Could this fact be the cause that Ubuntu does not bring up the Ethernet after Suspend-to-Ram?
<moonboy33> i have 1, but i don't use it
<alex____> moonboy33: ok ok
<bulmer> james296: they are not crap, something you need to absorb and learn, these are good info
<ineedhelp> jrib:  That didn't work I'm still getting the same problem it wont start.
<jakoblaursen> Help: I've tried the documentation but can't make my wireless card work. Please help me
<LegolasV> Anyone knows what I can expect if update my sources.list and upgrade to Feisty? (Is it stable enough? I've got some experience with Linux)
<jrib> ineedhelp: paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alex____> moonboy33: so your display worsk fine but inter mouse and inter keys cant work... am i right?
<jrib> !paste | ineedhelp
<ubotu> ineedhelp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<waxyfresh> i just did an instal on another computer but everything on the screen is like x5times biggerthen it should be
<Hyper-cool> so partition magic has crashed will resizing a linux partition... but i can still hear the hard drive doing r/w operations...... should i just let it sit and maybe it's working behind the scenes?
<moonboy33> after the crash, mouse is not working, nor keyboard -> screen is active but frozen
<vleon> im confused i have an rt61 wlan and yet ubuntu loads another module, there is an rt61 module in ubuntu, when i try to load it with insmod it tells me that there is already -1 or something like that
<bullgard4> LegolasV: 'stable enough' depends on your requirements. For me, it is stable.
<moonboy33> it's propably an acpi related prob.
<Kilroo> vers.] 
<waxyfresh> i have a usb HD set up on my compjter and want to share it with another computer that i share a dsl modem with is this possible?
<alex____> moonboy33: its kernel problem... it remove mouse and keyboard driver
<waxyfresh> i just did an instal on another computer but everything on the screen is like x5times biggerthen it should be
<jakoblaursen> WLAN help needed
<ineedhelp> how can I paste that from the terminal?  I've used pastebin before but I don't know how to just paste it from the terminal cause thats all I can do on the computer I'm trying to fix.
<moonboy33> but the screens frozen too
<jrib> ineedhelp: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 1234
<moonboy33> i forgot the mention that it also crashes, when i adjust the brightness
<alex____> moonboy33: how do you know, that screen is frozen? is the picture messed up?
<waxyfresh> is there a key logger in the repos?
<moonboy33> time's not changing
<wims> I formated my windows partition among other things and now it wont be mounted when i boot. Other ntfs partitions i have get automatically mounted. Is this somehow related to the UUID variable in fstab? If so what exactly is the UUID variable?
<LegolasV> bullgard4: what does i require from the user?
<LegolasV> it*
<moonboy33> movies&music are frozen
<moonboy33> thats why i think that its acpi related
<jakoblaursen> I need help: Wireless network - already tried documentation - didn't work
<bullgard4> LegolasV: I do not understand your question. Say it in other words.
<rickyfingers> can anyone here recommend a link to something about how to install real player plug in for firefox?
<clearzen> wims: Is the drive that is not being mounted listed in your fstab file at all?
<proog> is 915resolution included in ubuntu 6.10 (out-of-the-box)?
<alex____> moonboy33: maybe
<Yuzzy> anyone in here?
<waxyfresh> noone is
<moonboy33> when i start with "noacpi" it gives me the following error: Soft LLockup on CPU#0
<Arkkis> Hey, how can I change the locale/language of my time/date (the one visible in the tray) but not change the whole system language? I mean, I'd like to see finnish dates (and start my weeks on mondays, etc), but use the rest of the system in english.
<wims> clearzen,  yeah
<Yuzzy> i need help...!!!
<joincamp> Yuzzy: ask away
<ineedhelp> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10916/
<foutrelis> Yuzzy: What's your problem?
<waxyfresh> Yuzzy: whats the problem?
<clearzen> wims:  could you paste a copy of you fstab so I could look at it?
<brynk> hi, ik just got my bluetooth headset to work, but it only stays connected for a few minutes, can anyone help me out?
<moonboy33> proog: no, its not
<jakoblaursen> I need help...!
<jrib> Arkkis: at the login screen, press "options" in the corner.  I think that will affect locale as well as language
<joincamp> !anyone | Yuzzy
<ubotu> Yuzzy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<proog> moonboy33: is it available through apt?
<moonboy33> yes
<moonboy33> i think
<jrib> ineedhelp: disable framebuffer
<LegolasV> bullgard4: I mean, if I upgrade can I expect to have fix a lot of things or will it be just some small things? (also, I'm running the KDE edition)
<wims> clearzen, http://pastebin.ca/400343
<Yuzzy> i'm pretty new to linux (ubuntu) ... new in a matter of hours...LOL and i've downloaded xdvdshrink (whish is a.rpm file)... where do i extract this in order to run it?
<waxyfresh> jrib: he dosent want to change the setting globaly just on the tiaffect everything?me,wontthat
<waxyfresh> jrib: he dosent want to change the setting globaly just on the time,wont that effect everything?
<ineedhelp> jrib: what's the command? i'm somewhat terminal inept
<moonboy33> proog: yes it is
<Bsims> Quick question has anyone used a widescreen lcd, I am currently running 1095xwhatever on a 20" crt
<proog> moonboy33: ok, thanks
<N3WB> Yuzzy: .rpm is for Red Hat, .deb is for Debora and Ubuntu :p
<Arkkis> waxyfresh, I think it does, console in finnish... urgh
<jrib> waxyfresh: yes, you are right.  I misread your question Arkkis .  What I suggested, will not work
<N3WB> !allien
<joincamp> Yuzzy:  rmps are not the native package for ubuntu, if you want to perform the task of shrinking dvds I'd look for a ubuntu solution first
<Kunk> Hi. I cannot get Apache 1.3 or 2 with either PHP4 or 5 to actually dsiplay content of web pages locally. I've tried all the tips in the LAMP literature, but still get 'what do you want to do with this file/" libapache(2)-mod-php4 and 5 werew both enabled (I tried both at diff times). Still no go? Anyone else have this prob - Edgy 61.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about allien - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joincamp> Yuzzy: i think dvd::rip is maybe one?
<alex____> N3WB: youve forgot ian :D
<waxyfresh> is there a key logger in the repos?
<Bsims> I am thinking a 22" ViewSonic Monitor w/ViewDock for my ipod <g>
<N3WB> Yeye :p
<waxyfresh> i just did an instal on another computer but everything on the screen is like x5times biggerthen it should be
<X86echo> I have a majior problem
<N3WB> !alien Yuzzy
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<waxyfresh> i just did an instal on another computer but everything on the screen is like x5times biggerthen it should be
<Yuzzy> joincamp... where can i get it?
<joincamp> Yuzzy: check synaptic first
<waxyfresh> X86echo: what is it?
<Arkkis> jrib, actually, if I can just adjust the shown time format from Sun Mar 18, 19:19 to something like 18.3.07 19:19 and the calendar that opens from there to start on mondays, I'd be happy
<Yuzzy> joincamp:nothing to rip dvd's in there
<joincamp> Yuzzy: you can also do a search in there for "dvd" and see what else there is
<shark-1> what happens if i dont specify an engine in my GTK theme? because if i dont i get just regular blue colors nomatter what i change
<Arkkis> sadly I have no idea where to do that
<jakoblaursen> Can't get my RaLink RT2500 to work on my WPA Wireless network. Please guide me
<bullgard4> LegolasV: The answer depends on what do you consider 'small' and 'large'. For me, ubuntu 6.10 would not run on this computer but 7.04 does. For others, the applications are more refined and there are new applications. So this is a wide area to discuss.
<jrib> Arkkis: but do you want the rest of your system to not use that locale?
<cosmo_> would someone mind taking a look at my modified xorg.conf to see if I have everything set right to run 2 monitors as 2 Xwindows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10917/
<ineedhelp> what is the command to disable framebuffer?
<jrib> ineedhelp: you are asked when you run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command
<Nighteye> sup?
<waxyfresh> whats the thisisnotabenchmark thing for glxgears?
<wims> clearzen did you get that pastebin link ?
<Nighteye> I'll soon find out
<jrib> !glxgears | waxyfresh
<ubotu> waxyfresh: To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Arkkis> jrib, yes, I do not want anything else to change, I want to stick to english, I'd just prefer the time to be more "readable" to me
<joincamp> Yuzzy: its dvdrip in synaptic
<joincamp> Yuzzy: or "sudo apt-get install dvdrip"
<Yuzzy> ohhh...dvdrip...me see
<jrib> Arkkis: right, but I suppose you want the time in other applications to also be finnish?
<X86echo> in my networking if you click on System>Admin>Networking >Network Settings> Hosts    their all gone ? I dont know how this happend
<Bsims> Yuzzy: also install k9copy its quite nice
<roachclit> Guys I am still need of some help on the Restricted Extras package for win32codecs - libdvdcss2 package
<X86echo> how do I get them back?
<LegolasV> bullgard4: I want to use some of the new versions of applications (like ntfs-3g).
<shilpi> hi is ne1 into gis and has experience with kamap?
<Arkkis> jrib, does not matter really either way, because it's understandable, but that time is so visible and used, I'd like to see that as usable as possible
<haven_> where can i find a deb package for 7-zip?
<vleon> im confused i have an rt61 wlan and yet ubuntu loads another module, there is an rt61 module in ubuntu, when i try to load it with insmod it tells me that there is already -1 or something like that
<jrib> !7zip |
<ubotu> : Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<waxyfresh> whts a good fps rate? is 250ish normal?
<jrib>  !info 7zip | haven_
<ubotu> haven_: Package 7zip does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<kaktuskatta> Hi all! I have a problem with kdeTV....can someone lend a helping hand?
<rbellamy> in bash scripting, what's the difference between "select" and "readline" and why would one work (select) and not the other (readline)?
<kaktuskatta> :D
<vleon> !rt61
<roachclit> Guys I am still need of some help on the Restricted Extras package for win32codecs - libdvdcss2 package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoran> hi all, I have a problem with Ubuntu freezing after update
<clearzen> roachclit: what problem are you having?
<yoran> could someone help me?
<jrib> haven_: it's p7zip  and it is in universe
<wolfey> waxyfresh: glxgears ? i have 1800 on radeon9600xt
<wolfey> :)
<bulmer> X86echo: cat /etc/hosts  are they gone?
<Kunk> yoran: try Mandriva!
<vleon> !r2x00
<Arkkis> yoran, I'm not an expert but I think you should explain more what happens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r2x00 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoran> well, i just reinstalled ubuntu
<waxyfresh> 5.10 says  thats its u to date how do i force it upgtrade?
<yoran> and i did the updates
<X86echo> I dnt know I got to look I think my nefu delete them out of just the settings
<yoran> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<waxyfresh> wolfey: thanks
<rbellamy> !readline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoran> and after restart
<bulmer> rbellamy: are you sure there is such thing a readline as oppose to read line  ?
<X86echo> in the hosts
<X86echo> tab
<yoran> it freezes a few seconds after i login
<yoran> but
<yoran> when i boot in recovery mode, it works fine
<rbellamy> bulmer: yes... "man readline" very clearly exists
<kaktuskatta> I think the card is installed, but there's no picture, and the screen goes black..... ;(
<waxyfresh> i just did an instal on another computer but everything on the screen is like x5times biggerthen it should be
<ineedhelp> jrib: it worked, how much do i owe ya?
<Arkkis> yoran, could it be some program that runs on startup?
<rbellamy> bulmer: and many bash examples use it...
<bulmer> rbellamy: okay if it does exist, what does it tells you?
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: i use tvtime :)
<rbellamy> bulmer: command not found
<jrib> ineedhelp: nothing, just enjoy ubuntu :)
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: try that:)
<X86echo> yes  cat /etc/hosts
<yoran> Arkkis: i don't think so everything worked fine before the update
<X86echo> all gone
<rbellamy> bulmer: which is exactly my problem... it's not in usr/bin or /bin
<yoran> Arkkis: i have dual boot with vista
<moonboy33> Why is Ubuntu (Edgy Eft x64) crashing everytime i close my laptops lid or adjust LCD Brightness?
<X86echo> I will try the fourm
<Arkkis> yoran, sorry, I'm not an expert, I have no idea how to help you :|
<bulmer> rbellamy: are you sure there is such thing a readline as oppose to read line  ? <-- thats why i asked
<yoran> Arkkis: ok no problem
<kaktuskatta> wolfey: Ok, thanks ;)
<yoran> Arkkis: thanks anyway
<jrib> Arkkis: well you could create a new locale... I'm still looking to see if there is a better way to do what you want
<Arkkis> jrib, any ideas on the time locale thing?
<Arkkis> hmm
<bulmer> X86echo: you can always add host to that list
<wims> do i have to reboot to make my system use changes i made to fstab or are there a way to load it without rebooting ?
<ineedhelp> jrib:  I love ubuntu it is the best!  How do I get beryl to work without breaking xserver again?
<X86echo> see people dont let littel kids play with computers
<Arkkis> okay
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: not that it solves your problem, but tvtime is cool
<wolfey> :)
<X86echo> blumer
<rbellamy> bulmer: aha.... so the answer is: I've got readline-common and libreadline5 installed
<jrib> ineedhelp: the folks at #ubuntu-effects are experts on that
<AtlanticBoy> Hello. By default xorg.conf has 24bits color. My card accepts 32bits. Is it possible to change the value? (ati, fglrx)
<X86echo> it will not be the same as it was fresh
<rbellamy> bulmer: maybe the better question would be, how do i use it?
<mailow> my favourite tv program is maplyerTV
<ineedhelp> awesome I've never been there I'll check it out.
<mailow> :D
<yoran> hi all i have a problem: ubuntu freezes after i did apt-get upgrade
<ineedhelp> jrib: thanks again
<bulmer> rbellamy: but you attempted to run readline in bash and it does not work..so i surmised its not there
<X86echo> my loop back device was in their
<shark-1> yoran: what did it upgrade?
<hateyla> in System >> quit >> there is no shutdown option. this is just logoff , Switch user, hibernate, lock screen.. can i add Reboot and Shutdown option there?
<bulmer> X86echo: add it back then
<cosmo_> 32 bits is actually 24 bits with 8 bits going to something else (I forget what)
<yoran> shark-1: everything i guess
<yoran> shark-1: i just reinstalled ubuntu
<cosmo_> I think textures
<AtlanticBoy> cosmo_ thanks
<will``> cosmo_: alpha?
<yoran> shark-1: and after i fixed my internet connection i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<waxyfresh> i just did an instal on another computer but everything on the screen is like x5times biggerthen it should be
<jrib> AtlanticBoy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth#32-bit_color
<Arkkis> this is something that bugs me, when people make locales for programs, it's all or nothing. I'd like to be able to use english with a few tweaks. (like spellchecking on my language, time, currency and such settings) Mainly I want to do this because there's plenty of vocabulary that just can not be translated from english because the words are missing or do not quite represent what they are supposed to.
<yoran> shark-1: it had to dl about 200 mb of files
<AtlanticBoy> thanks jrib
<Reiser_x> i need to know how to configure gnugk
<yoran> shark-1: and after i rebooted, ubuntu freezes after a few seconds
<JAyRULE> how do i enable a printer?
<yoran> shark-1: i can use the mouse and all
<waxyfresh> !gnugk
<moonboy33> Why is Ubuntu (Edgy Eft x64) crashing everytime i close my laptops lid or adjust LCD Brightness?
<bulmer> X86echo: the format of that file content is ...   ipaddr  hostname
<ubotu> gnugk: OpenH323 Gatekeeper - The GNU Gatekeeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.2.3-2-3 (edgy), package size 890 kB, installed size 2384 kB
<yoran> shark-1: but i can't click onanything
<JAyRULE> how do i enable a printer using 6.06 ubuntu server?
<kaktuskatta> wolfey: THANKS CHAMP! It works with no hassle and complicated settings :D:D
<yoran> shark-1: its weird but when i boot in recovery mode, it works fine
<occasus> hello!
<bulmer> JAyRULE: you turn the printer on first
<shark-1> yoran: hmm
<yoran> shark-1: i think it has something to do with gnome or something
<JAyRULE> bulmer thanks, but whats the command to print
<strtok> has anyone seen this error ? journal commit I/O error
<bulmer> JAyRULE: lpr
<kaktuskatta> wolfey: I've been banging my head in the wall lately because of these cryptic errormessages I got with kdeTV
<strtok> looks like filesystem is read only now
<cosmo_> will``: yep you were right
<JAyRULE> k thanks
<yoran> shark-1: i run in dual boot with windows vista
<yoran> shark-1: its annoying cause i have to boot all the time in recovery mode
<hateyla> in System tab >> quit option  >> there is no shutdown option. there is just logoff , Switch user, hibernate, lock screen.. can i add Reboot and Shutdown option there.. I m using Ubuntu-desktop.
<yoran> shark-1: its always after an upgrade that the problem comes
<shark-1> anyone know what is wrong with yorans comp?
<shark-1> yoran, clean install? version?
<yoran> shark-1: ubuntu dapper drake
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, ou there? sorry power failed
<yoran> shark-1: the ship it version
<yoran> shark-1: clean install ye
<bulmer> am here
<shark-1> yoran, and you are just upgrading dapper or are you upgrading to edgy?
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, I'm getting the nxclient.deb
<yoran> shark-1: just upgrading dapper
<bulmer> i cant do electrician work remotely...lolz
<yoran> shark-1: upgrading the packages and stuff
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, :-) ha ha
<yoran> shark-1: just did apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<moonboy33> Why is Ubuntu (Edgy Eft x64) crashing everytime i close my laptops lid or adjust LCD Brightness?
<shark-1> yoran, hmm i think for awhile i was experiencing this have you considered upgrading to edgy?
<l90bpm> if you have recieved ship-it once (about a year 1/2 ago) can you get them again?  would it be wrong?
<JAyRULE> bulmer: well how do i install the printer. lpr asks for a name of the printer)
<bulmer> mymachinethinks: okay install the nxclient and be on the lookout if it has any dependencies
<yoran> shark-1: no not yet but i think that if the problem persits then i will
<AtlanticBoy> jrib, that site was really useful :-) From what i learned there I'm already thinking about changing to 16 bits in order to have more video performance :-) thanks again
<JAyRULE> bulmer: im using 6.06 lts server, so im dealing with just the terminal
<bulmer> JAyRULE: you go to Systems -->Printing
<bulmer> and add
<shark-1> yoran, what i would suggest is if you cant get it to work you could try to reinstall with a newer cd by burning the dapper ISO or try upgrading to edgy
<guille> hi
<JAyRULE> bulmer i dont have the gui installed
<yoran> shark-1: okay and if i choose to upgrade to edgy, do i have to reinstall everything?
<yoran> shark-1: edgy is that ubuntu 6.10?
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, ugh is there an AMD version?
<bulmer> JAyRULE: then you need to google for the tutorial, i cant remember all the LPD stuff, which config files and such..but its not overly difficult
<waxyfresh> whats the default name on a ubuntu server? ???name???@ubuntu
<mymachinethinks> bulmer, mine says wrong arch
<bXi> is there a kernel repository for ubuntu?
<shark-1> yoran, currently your dapper works correct? just in recovery mode?
<wolfey> waxyfresh: whoami @ hostname
<wolfey> :)
<bulmer> mymachinethinks: download the matching version then
<shark-1> yoran, yes its 6.10
<bXi> so people can install multiple kernels (including the newer ones)
<guille> I cannot limit upload speed under azureus, does anyone know why and how to limit it? It never happened before, just with ubuntu
<jrib> AtlanticBoy: np, that confused me too at first
<yoran> shark-1: yeah it works fine in recovery mode
<oblivion> heu french?
<X86echo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<JAyRULE> bulmer: yeah thats why i showed up here, because my searches display how tos, assuming a desktop gui is installed
<JAyRULE> ill search around
<AtlanticBoy> jrib, information is power. no doubts about it ( if used the right way )
<yoran> shark-1: when i download edgy, does it work the same as dapper drake? is it a live cd?
<mailow> re all
<shark-1> yoran, another thing you could try is to install the upgrades through update manager
<bXi> yoran: yes
<shark-1> yoran, yes its a live cd or you could just upgrade your computer right now to edgy
<sanityx> Which verson of ubuntu will be the next LTS version?
<waxyfresh> wolfey: but is there a default?like with ubuntu the deafault is just ubuntu@whatever i think
<bulmer> JAyRULE: umm i dont think you need the gui, the dpkg will install the necessary stuff for printing, just need to find out which package the printing manager is on
<yoran> shark-1: ok update manager is that the graphical update thing?
<shark-1> yes
<wolfey> waxyfresh: yourusername@yourhostname
<wolfey> waxyfresh: whoami  , hostname   commands
<sanityx> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bulmer> JAyRULE: so first thing is find out which package is for the printingmanager or maybe it is called cups...
<shark-1> i think LTS is every other version
<jakoblaursen> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sanityx> shark-1, I don't think so.
<shark-1> oh
<waxyfresh> i just did an instal on another computer but everything on the screen is like x5times biggerthen it should be how doi fix this from the termanal
<sanityx> I think it might be the one after 7.04 but I want to make sure.
<bXi> from what i've heard the 7.04 release will be LTS
<sanityx> bXi, Oh ok so it is every other version then.
<bulmer> do not forget, what ever is behind those gui you click is a command line, so its a matter of finding out the command behind
<JAyRULE> bulmer: yeah, i installed cups because i would eventually like to print from other pc's on the same network.
<bXi> sanityx: i could be wrong
<sanityx> Because I want to run a server, but I want to do it with an LTS version, since it will be production eventually.
<N3WB> what is libuuid and where can i get it?
<JAyRULE> bulmer: however, i dont know how to access the printer locally
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b babyju!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<yoran> shark-1: is it normal that that iso is 0 bytes????
<shark-1> yoran, no
<crdlb> yoran, no lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<knix_> i have a ati radeon 9250 and when I install the drivers it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10919/
<bulmer> JAyRULE: i already told you lpr    if not sure still, do this  apropos  printer and you see bunch of printer related commands
<IndyGunFreak> yoran: if it was 0 bytes, it means its more or less nothing
<yoran> i know that lol that why i was wondering
<swimmerino88> hi to evrebody,i have a little big problem with my wireless card...I usually use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=%28broadcom%29 link to install my wireless card but now it doesn't work!who can help me?
<JAyRULE> bulmer: well yeah, i tried lpr, but it's asking for the name of the printer
<sanityx> What do you guys do before you patch your servers, in terms of backing them up in case the patches blow something up?
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: simple, don't patch em
<sanityx> Ok but I want to patch them . . .
<wolfey> knix_: why dont you chmod +x ati.... ; ./ati ...
<sanityx> Security holes . . . stability issues, etc.
<yoran> and what would u recommend gnome or kde
<sanityx> IndyGunFreak, Not to mention that really doesn't answer my question.
<knix_> wolfey, ty, let me try that
<bulmer> JAyRULE: you can dpkg install cups and use a web browser to manage it , its port 631 to manage it
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: i didn't suggest it did.
<wolfey> knix_: dunno why there would be syntax error:P
<swimmerino88> is here somebody who can help me with my wireless card?
<knix_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> yoran: it depends, i like gnome, lots of folks like KDE, its a preference thing.
<shark-1> lol i have ADD and right now im trying to clean my room fold clothes help people here theme my gnome and help my dad
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shark-1> soooo hard
<JAyRULE> bulmer ahh okay ill give that a shot.  thanks
<waxyfresh> swimmerino88: whats wrong?
<knix_> wolfey, ya, same thing "./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution"
<swimmerino88> IndyGunFreak: I know all!my problem is in the guide
<N3WB> what is libuuid and where can i get it?
<comosicus> my video card is not suported x video......so ....in a mplayer preferinces i' able to choose from many video driver but seems nothing it's working to play wmw file.my question is that.What video drive i myst have in mplayer preference box to see wmw file?my video card is ati rage mobilyti
<waxyfresh> swimmerino88: | !anyone
<IndyGunFreak> swimmerino88: good luck
<stork> so how do i execute a command as root when i log in to X ?
<X86echo> all right shark-1 me too I have ADHD
<wolfey> knix_: hmm... try downloading again/another version
<waxyfresh> !anyone | anyone
<X86echo> ;-)
<ubotu> anyone: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wolfey> knix_: it shouldnt be like that
<shark-1> X86echo, do you take meds?
<knix_> wolfey, i did, :(
<X86echo> no lol
<yoran> ok im gonna go for gnome then
<X86echo> they never gave me none
<ravi> ADHD == ADD?
<sanityx> ravi, almost.
<shark-1> kinda
<shark-1> ADHD = ADD - Hyperactivity
<sanityx> ravi, ADD is just ADHD without hyperactivity.
<ravi> ah, ok
<stork> is that one of those made up diseases like dyslexia ?
<sanityx> stork, I declare you an asshole.
<swimmerino88> waxyfresh: in the guide it is written---->to do this:ndiswrapper -a 14E4:4324 bcmw15 when i did it i had this output:ls: /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmw15/: No such file or directory
<swimmerino88> driver 'bcmw15' is not installed (properly)!
<stork> sanityx, i declare you uneducated and closed minded!
<raboof> `oh dear'.
<wolfey> knix_: one thing however to *build* anything *useful* on ubuntu you need  apt-get install build-essential
<X86echo> I never take'n any meds manI never wanted none Iam what Iam and I think Iam real good at somethings I do
<sanityx> stork, Uneducated because I don't think dyslexia, add, and adhd are fae?
<wolfey> (dunno if that applies to your problem) :)
<jrib> stork, sanityx: you're both offtopic, please take it somewhere else
<stork> dyslexia is just there for middle class parents to squeeze more education for their kids
<knix_> wolfey, ty
* stork is finished
<wolfey> knix_: but you migth have problem compiling otherwise
<kinto> hi all
<raboof> lovely /ignore
<shark-1> stork i used to have straight A's and i began to fail in school and i wouldnt be able to focus i am diagnosed with ADD and right now i have 3 F's 2 D's and an A
<waxyfresh> swimmerino88: sorry cant help you
<shark-1> sry finishing my sentence
<waxyfresh> i just did an instal on another computer but everything on the screen is like x5times biggerthen it should be how doi fix this from the termanal
<N3WB> what is libuuid and where can i get it?!!!
<N3WB> !libuuid
<waxyfresh> on 5.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libuuid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shark-1> waxyfresh, try changing ur resolution?
<IndyGunFreak> N3WB: its 0prolly in the repos i bet
<kaktuskatta> wolfey: I haven't got sound when I use tvtime... tried to change settings, but for no improvement
<kaktuskatta> I have sound when I play music
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: hold on there's a trick
<shark-1> kaktuskatta, are your speakers turned on?
<sesamebike> hi! I'd like to control my upnp enabled firewall from the command line. Does anyone know of a command line client? I've only found lib/sdk .
<kaktuskatta> shark-1: Yes ;)
<cables> Ubotu's factoid about VirtualBox says I should compile from scratch... is that really necessary? They have Edgy debs on the site...
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: tvtime page suggest to redirect sound from /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp
<wolfey> sox -r 32000 -w -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp
<wolfey> that does it
<kinto> i'm new in ubuntu, where can i found the packages mpg123, liferea, mplayer? which line i have to write in the source.list?
<cables> kinto, you don't have to write anything to sources.list.
<sanityx> If I tar up all the files that are part of a certain package I installed, and then do apt-get update, and the patch blows something up, so I restore the tar'd files, will apt now just see the old version of the package, or will it get confused?
<wolfey> kinto: normally you must enabled universe and multiverse
<kaktuskatta> wolfey:  Thanks m8
<wolfey> and apt-get update
<shark-1> kinto, google is everyones best friend try learning repositories
<sanityx> sorry not apt-get update, if i do apt-get install to upgrade a package
<cables> kinto, to enable them, you can use System>Administration>Software Sources
<N3WB> configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found
<shark-1> kinto, if u still struggle come back
<kinto> yes i've already used google
<N3WB> ffs does no body know anything? Does never somebody complime stuff? -.-
<kinto> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<cables> kinto, are you using Edgy?
<kaktuskatta> wolfey: "sox: command not found"
<kinto> there
<kinto> there are too lines
<cables> kinto, check off Universe and Multiverse
<wolfey> kinto: try apt-get install sox    ?
<kinto> yes edgy
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: i mean
<rickyfingers> N3WB: what are you trying to compile?
<kinto> sox is not avalible
<cables> kinto, do you see the checkboxes for Community Maintained? Check those off
<kinto> avalaible
<kaktuskatta> wolfey: Ok, but what is sox?
<shark-1> !sox
<ubotu> sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.17.9-1 (edgy), package size 285 kB, installed size 656 kB
<cables> kinto, I think the sox message was for someone else.
<rickyfingers> !realplay
<wolfey> it samples from dsp1 and sends to dsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickyfingers> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kinto> let me try
<cables> kinto, are you in System>Administration>Software Sources?
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: kind of digital recording of dsp1 and streaming to dsp (your soundcard)
<N3WB> rickyfingers: GParted
<kinto> !mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 324 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc m68k arm sparc hppa)
<HollywoodCode> hey can someone help me figure out how to install a program called no-ip , ?? please please
<madMike666> !seahorse
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1560 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<kinto> ok i've to know best about multiverse and universe
<kaktuskatta> wolfey: and this is something that will go automaticly from now on?
<cables> kinto, are you in System>Administration>Software Sources? Please answer...
<shark-1> computers are crazy the knowledge that is going on in here is so amazing its almost scary
<Spartacus> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: no you need to add it to start script
<rickyfingers> N3WB: usually after you download the .tar.gz file, or .tar.bz file, it's tar -xvzf <filename>, make, make install
<kaktuskatta> ok
<wolfey> in gentoo it is /etc/conf.d/local.start .. somebody else will have to tell
<kaktuskatta> I think it's sampling now. How long will this go on?
<shark-1> !GParted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kinto> cables: i'm not familiar with gui like synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> there's a lot o dangerous sources on that list
<rickyfingers> N3WB: but it's always a good idea to read the readme file after you untar/uncompress the file
<kinto> i come from debian
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: until it is killed:)
<N3WB> Which i did
<kaktuskatta> sweet
<kinto> nevere used synaptic o software like that
<wolfey> kaktuskatta: i use screen to run it in background
<shark-1> N3WB, why compile?
<wolfey> apt-get install screen
<wolfey> screen -d -m sox -r 32000 -w -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp
<wolfey> that i have in start script
<kaktuskatta> ok
<cables> kinto, you don't need Synaptic for this. Enable the Universe repository through System>Administration>Software Sources, then install the package through the terminal.
<N3WB> shark-l: Complime or LiveCD with my slow internet i choose number 1
<merc> i ran lshw, and it wont stop, just sits there, i tried ctrl-z/c, kill, kill -9, etc, any other ways to stop it?
<Hybernate> can any one link me to the slolution to fix my amarok so it can play Mp3
<rickyfingers> merc: sudo ps -ef | grep <program name>
<rickyfingers> sudo kill -s 9 <process number from above>
<kinto> cables: i've disabled my user from use sudo...so Software Sources doesn't work
<rickyfingers> should killl just about anything.
<HollywoodCode> can someone help me configure a program called no-ip, i have to make and configure, please anyone whos smart help me ,thank you
<IndyGunFreak> kinto: lol
<kaktuskatta> Anyone got good experience with automatix? A friend of mine mentioned that it was the best solution to come as close as possible to plug and play with very many things
<cables> kinto, do you have root access?
<Spartacus> What's an equivalent command I can use to 'su -c "make install"'?
<XiXaQ> how do I find all the files installed by a package?
<kinto> vim /etc/apt/source.list is the same thing :)
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: we discussed this yesterday - you should not be building from source
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kinto> of course
<cables> kinto, crazy debian user :)
<kaktuskatta> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cables> kinto, fine, I'm not sure how to do it in Edgy, but in Dapper the repositories were on separate lines in the sources.list. Not sure how in Edgy.
<wolfey> ikonia HollywoodCode building from source is so un-ubuntu. gentoo is the way
<wolfey> :_))
<merc> rickyfingers: didnt work, im assuming the kill -9 is the same as telling it signal 9..
<XiXaQ> !WorksForMe
<ikonia> wolfey: its more he hasn't got a clue at the moment so needs to do some reading/learning but is too laz
<cables> kinto, you'll need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories.
<ikonia> lazy
<N3WB> checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... no
<N3WB> configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found
<IndyGunFreak> kaktuskatta: it works fine for me to, but here, you'll catch a federal case for talking about automatix.
<jakoblaursen> I get following message: no DHCPOFFERS received... What do I do?
<kinto> cables: here there are the lines i've added
<rickyfingers> N3WB: this is a common problem when you compile from source
<kinto> # Ubuntu community supported packages (GPG key: 437D05B5)
<kinto> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<kinto> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates universe multiverse
<kinto> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe multiverse
<kinto> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed universe multiverse
<kinto> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<kinto> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates universe multiverse
<jrib> N3WB: have you installed the -dev packages for it?  What are you compiling?
<kinto> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe multiverse
<jrib> !paste | kinto
<ubotu> kinto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kinto> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed universe multiverse
<wolfey> ikonia: i recommended ubuntu to add build-essential to default install.. it confuses our poor students
<cables> !paste | kinto
<wolfey> :))
<rickyfingers> N3WB: you need that library
<N3WB> for 10th f* time GParted!
* cables gets clobbered by jrib 
<Spartacus> Anyone know of a command I can use in edgy instead of 'su -c "make install"'? The Qt install says to use that command
<rickyfingers> N3WB: so if you still want to go the compile from source route, you'll have to download the source tarball for that library
<cables> Spartacus, sudo make install
<jrib> !checkinstall | Spartacus
<ubotu> Spartacus: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kaktuskatta> IndyGunFreak: Ok...hehe. I think I'll just ask here instead of installing that software then
<Enselic> What's the easiset way to pipe newline separated entries from stdout  be space separated?
<kaktuskatta> ;)
<ikonia> wolfey: shouldn't have to - if you need to use them, you should be on the ball enough to know how to research how to install them
<cables> Spartacus, better to use Checkinstall though
<ikonia> wolfey: if you can't figure out how to install gcc - should you be using it for example
<rickyfingers> N3WB: and keep ./configuring, makeing etc.
<jrib> Spartacus: what are you installing? qt?
<cables> Spartacus, sudo aptitude install checkinstall && sudo checkinstall
<wolfey> ikonia: but gcc is installed by default
<wolfey> ikonia: while standard libs are not
<rickyfingers> N3WB: package managers hide this headahce.
<wolfey> i dont get this
<ikonia> wolfey: I was using it as an example
<cables> kinto, have you pastebinned the file yet?
<cables> !paste > kinto
<Spartacus> jrib, yea, qt
<lemon> ciao a tutti
<jakoblaursen> I've asked about 10 times. Can't anyone help me getting my wireless to work?
<N3WB> If you geuinies find a precomplimed version here then congratulations: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=125754
<Dekkard> is there a feisty channel?
<kaktuskatta> Why doesn't alt+tab work in ubuntu? Is this disabled by default? I want it to swich between programs....
<kinto> oh
<jrib> rickyfingers: the uuid library is packaged
<cables> N3WB, you mean compiled/
<kinto> i paste it
<ikonia> Dekkard: #ubuntu+1
<Enselic> !wireless | jakoblaursen:
<ubotu> jakoblaursen:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kinto> !paste
<Sukkelus> Anybody in here who knows how to get an Artec AM12E Plus scanner to work on Dapper?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> kaktuskatta: it does work, for me anyways
<Dekkard> thanks ikonia
<kinto> !paste | kinto
<N3WB> W H A T  E V E R
<Spartacus> thanks, jrib and cbles
<Spartacus> cables*
<jrib> !attitude | N3WB
<ubotu> N3WB: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kinto> how work it?
<ikonia> jrib: you beat me again
<jakoblaursen> I've tried the documentation
<VincentVega> anyone is familiar with Thin Client on ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, kinto, you've been told to pastebin like 12x..lol
<cables> !paste | kinto, follow the link in this message.
<ubotu> kinto, follow the link in this message.: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arkkis> jrib, so, no ideas how to do the locale thing?
<ikonia> VincentVega: what thin client
<easytiger> is there an opera plugin for beagle?
<VincentVega> it uses etherboot technique
<jakoblaursen> Enselic: I get following error: no DHCPOFFERS received
<jrib> Arkkis: no, sorry.  Have you tried the finnish channel (I believe there is one)? they may have tried to do this alredy
<ikonia> VincentVega: do you mean diskless client ?
<VincentVega> yes
<Arkkis> jrib, good idea thanks
<Arkkis> thanks for your time tho :)
<kinto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10920/plain/
<VincentVega> my problem is, that I got old laptop which can serve as X-terminal
<rickyfingers> N3WB: the thing is, my ubuntu install came with GParted, if I ook under system->administration->Gnome Partition Manager, it's right there
<Enselic> jakoblaursen: is your router DHCP enabled?
<VincentVega> but etherboot dosent have driver for Xircom card
<Slick_> hey guys, I'm trying to share some films stored on my ubuntu machine with my windows media centre.  I've got samba up and running and I can access the files from the media centre by running "\\ip address", I've also set it so you don't need a password to get the folder.  The problem is I can't access the files by windows searching for them on the network (which means I can't put them in media centre).  Does anyone have any sug
<Slick_> gestions?
<jakoblaursen> Enselic: yes
<cables> kinto, run "apt-get update" as root, then install the packages you want, again, as root.
<HollywoodCode> ikonia: why is bad to build from the source?
<kinto> ok universe and multiverse are the solution
<jrib> N3WB: do you know about apt-get and synaptic?
<ikonia> HollywoodCode: as I said yesterday, because you don't understand what you're doing
<neo__> Anyone out there who can help me with a netowrking problem?
<cables> kinto, it looks like you've got your sources set up right.
<cables> !who | kinto
<ubotu> kinto: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nitro> When I scroll with my mouse, it lags. :s How do I fix that?
<N3WB> Yes i do
<kinto> have the universe and multi security updates?
<IndyGunFreak> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sukkelus> neo: What networking problem?
<N3WB> rickyfingers: Dont see anything..
<Enselic> jakoblaursen: do you use enncryption of some kind?
<jrib> N3WB: why don't you use APT to install gparted?
<kaktuskatta> could someone here please help me out with the alt+tab combination ? It doesn't work, and I would very much like it to swich between programs in ubuntu ::)
<cables> kinto, please use my nick when talking to me.
<kinto> cables: have the universe and multi security updates?
<neo__> Sukkelus: I need to access shares on another computer on my LAN running windows.
<IndyGunFreak> poor kinto is getting beat up pretty bad..lol
<cables> kinto, they're already enabled in your sources file, it looks like.
<N3WB> Finaly that stupid thing worked... it never wanted to listen to me just showed me a lot of errors when i tried apt-get
<jakoblaursen> Enselic: yes WPA encryption. I tried the RT2500 WPA guide, and the DHCPOFFER... was the result...
<corpcomp> I have just installed Ubuntu server 6.10 it never asked for a root password, and I have skimmed through the docs to find a default.  Does anyone know what this might be?  I am a first time user.
<bullgard4> LegolasV: For new applications of the kind you mentioned I can recommend to use Ubuntu 7.04 already now. All detriments I experienced were smaller crashes. The operating system proper never crahed on my (rather exotic) computer.
<Spartacus> What does it mean if I get "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"?
<Enselic> jakoblaursen: does it work with no encryption?
<N3WB> corpcomp: Use Sudo
<IndyGunFreak> kinto: what are you tryign to install again?
<N3WB> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<N3WB> !su corpcomp
<jrib> Spartacus: do you have synaptic or update-manager open?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about su corpcomp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blabj> Hey umm, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I have with Ubuntu (not just ubuntu, but most linux installations I've tried...) I'll wait my turn till you're finished helping the others.
<kinto> IndyGunFreak: what does mean "is getting beat up pretty bad" ?
<Spartacus> jrib, yea, synaptic
<corpcomp> N3WB: I did, it asked for a password
<Enselic> blabj: dont. ask.
<jakoblaursen> I can't turn of the encryption on the router.. Haven't got acces for that..
<IndyGunFreak> kinto: everyone is jumping your tail...
<N3WB> That would be yours password
<kinto> i've installed mplayer and liferea correctly, all work
<jrib> Spartacus: you need to close it, only one application can use the database at a time
<jakoblaursen> Enselic: see above.
<knapp> Anyone here familiar with rdesktop?
<Sukkelus> neo: Sorry, nevr done that before - will give it a go later tonite. Unfortunately (lol) I still have a Windoze machine as well......
<N3WB> You login with your name and password which you set up under install
<cables> kinto, since you've disabled sudo, you'll have to use su to get a root terminal and use "apt-get update" then use aptitude install <packages separated by spaces> to install the packages.
<Spartacus> jrib, okay, thanks
<rickyfingers> corpcomp: it should be  the same password as for the first user you created
<corpcomp> rickyfingers: TY
<blabj> Ok, when I launch ubuntu from the desktop CD, it sometimes manages to get into the OS, usually if I set the desktop to 1024x768x32, however it hangs after about 1 minute, or if I try to run any programme (including the installer)
<jakoblaursen> Enselic: I'm writing you from my Mac using the same wireless router as my ubuntu is supposed to use..
<blabj> This happens to me on Fedora also
<Enselic> jakoblaursen: did you follow a guide? then do the steps again and make sure there is no typo anywhere
<kinto> cables: i know :) i've used debian for 5 years and today i've tried ubuntu
<ikonia> kinto: your comments don't come across as a user of debian for 5 years
<rickyfingers> blabj: are you installing the plain desktop version of ubuntu...because I had similar problems trying to install 64 bit version of ubuntu.
<blabj> Yep, 64 bit ubuntu desktop.
<rickyfingers> blabj: had to flash my bios before 64 bit install would go
<rickyfingers> blabj: I have an asus  m2npv-vm motherboard
<blabj> Hmmm ok, I'll have a goosey at my mobo and see what I can dig up, I can't even remember what model it is now.
<kinto> what comment? i've write something fool?
<blabj> Asus, sounds familiar..
<blabj> Brb, gonna rip the side off the PC :P
<kinto> ikonia:  what comment? i've write something fool?
<rickyfingers> blabj: you might have better luck just using the 32 bit install
<N3WB> What does a Warning sign mean in GParted?
<N3WB> /dev/sda5/ and then its a warning sign
<N3WB> before that its /dev/sda1 and it says Extended
<ikonia> kinto: nothing stupid or silly, can't quite explain it
<blabj> Hmm, okie dokie, I'll have a gander at downloading.
<blabj> The same thing happened to me on Fedora 6
<cables> kinto, sorry, i got disconnected for a second... have you tried installing the packages yet?
<rickyfingers> blabj: because you're also going to run in to issues because they don't always 64 bit versions of software out there.
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8415/ shows that Ubuntu compiled two Ethernet modules in my kernel. I am surprised because in Debian Etch they could not co-exist on my computer. Could this fact be the cause that Ubuntu does not bring up the Ethernet after Suspend-to-Ram?
<jakoblaursen> Enselic: I'm sure there are no typo
<rickyfingers> blabj:  for example, I can't run real player (easily)
<Enselic> jakoblaursen: paste your /etc/interfaces
<kinto> cables: i've installed all the packages...my fault is to not know the universe and multiverse usefullness
<blabj> Well, I'm intending it to be a small webserver, so aslong as it can run LAMP, I'm cool.
<ikonia> blabj: then why do you want X ?
<rickyfingers> blabj: why not just use 32 bit server install cd
<wolfey> kinto: this is debian obsession to disable 'non-free' stuff by default
<wolfey> :)
<kinto> ikonia: i'm very  in difficulty to explain me in english
<wolfey> inherited by unutu
<wolfey> ubuntu
<blabj> I'm scared of not having a GUI ; ;
<ikonia> kinto: ahhhh that could explain it if your not english
<rickyfingers> blabj: I think that already has everything installed.
<blabj> This is my first foray into Linux
<ikonia> blabj: seems silly on a webserver
<kinto> wolfey: in the debian i've 4 line (not deb-src) and i can install the most software i need
<blabj> I'd rather have something I can look at and edit easily than a command line, I know approximately nothing about shell scripts et cetera, :S
<rickyfingers> blabj: everything you want - apache, php, mysql etc.
<kinto> wolfey: in ubunut i've to add many lines instead
<blabj> Yeah I understand, however Xampp offers a similar package, and thats all I'd really need. I know it complicates things using a 3rd party installation, but I've used xampp before
<rickyfingers> blabj: a work around is once you get server installed
<corpcomp> Has anybody here ever installed DBmail with the DBMA onto a ubuntu server?
<kinto> wolfey: and in ubunti the license software work in very different way than debian as all know
<blabj> Lol yes this is true.
<kingace> hello
<easytiger> 95.5 85.6   1944:35 beagled-helper <- beagled-helper keeps eating all my memroy
<rickyfingers> blabj: add in openssh-server if you need
<IdleOne> blabj, you can install ubuntu-desktop or fluxbox, xfce, or any number of window managers
(varsendaggr/#ubuntu) pianoboy3333, i think so....
(ctfish/#ubuntu) varsendaggr: what's wrong with it?
(clearzen/#ubuntu)  ravi: how fast is ping responses to the machine with the windows shares?
(ferronica/#ubuntu) bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10947/
(pianoboy3333/#ubuntu) varsendaggr: do you know how
(wandermolch/#ubuntu) ne wann kommt das "TOLLE" @schatten
(kamera/#ubuntu) sethk: any links to page that describes the whole process for ubuntu?
(ferronica/#ubuntu) bruenig: yes mine is Dapper drake LTS
(varsendaggr/#ubuntu) i have no internet connection   ----   i am using my wife's computer right now
(gpled/#ubuntu) bruenig: im puting in sun-java6  hope thats ok
(ravi/#ubuntu) clearzen: extremely fast, .089 ms
(ferronica/#ubuntu) bruenig: yes mine is Dapper drake LTS 6.06
(varsendaggr/#ubuntu) pianoboy3333, sorry i don't know for sure
<russell190> irc.wii-battle.com
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-plugin dapper
<wandermolch> ne wann kommt das "TOLLE" @schatten2
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> ferronica, what language do you speak
<sethk> kamera, it's very simple
<Fizzbane> How do I install Xlink Kai?
<sethk> kamera, download and extract the kernel source
<wandermolch> ne wann kommt das "TOLLE" @schatten2
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-plugin dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ferronica> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10948/
<russell190> plz join irc.wii-battle.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<sethk> kamera, copy the ubuntu kernel configuration from /boot into the source root directory with the name .config
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-178-44-159.ks.ks.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<bruenig> ferronica, I don't care
<sethk> kamera, do make oldconfig
<wandermolch> ne wann kommt das "TOLLE" @schatten2
<ferronica> bruenig: english
<clearzen> ravi: Have you made any changes to the smb.conf file?
<ferronica> bruenig: So what i do
<routee> 
<routee> which the archive that is you modulate them in ubuntu that kernel loads wants to see has some parametros with one modulates?
<kamera> sethk: ok.. and how do i include drivers for 945G?
<sethk> kamera, then do make xconfig (or menuconfig), and enable the drivers you need that you don't currently have
<Fizzbane> How do I install Xlink Kai?
<sethk> kamera, you enable them during make xconfig (menuconfig, one of the configs)
<bruenig> ferronica, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<sethk> kamera, then you just do make all modules modules_install install
<genghis_> can anyone tell me the default root pw on a fresh Ubuntu install?
<sethk> kamera, the last step is perhaps a bit tricky, as you have to configure grub to use the new kernel, but it's not really difficult
<bruenig> !sudo | genghis_
<ubotu> genghis_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sethk> genghis_, it's not set.  you can set it with sudo passwd
<routee> which the archive that is you modulate them in ubuntu that kernel loads wants to see has some parametros with one modulates?
<genghis_> what's the command for  that in terminal?
<genghis_> what do I type?
<clearzen> ravi: do you have route installed? you could try making a static route to the box with the windows shares
<ravi> ping -s 65507 192.168.1.100 <-- server results in 11.5 ms
<bruenig> genghis_, sudo passwd
<wandermolch> hi guys
<genghis_> okay thanks a ton!
<blabj> Hmm lol, aparently, my 80 gig hard drive is now only 68.9 gig...
<blabj> I think I did something wrong in the reformatting.
<kamera> sethk: thanks
<wandermolch> that channel is very strange
<waxyfresh> i just did a fresh install but my screen resolutions messed up everythings way tooo big, sudo apt-ger-reconfigure didint have the screen reso sizes in it or am i gust doing something wrong?
<sethk> kamera, there are many howto's available with much more detail.
<Pollywog> Wanderer: which one, #debian?
<Pollywog> oops
<waxyfresh> is there anyway to see what my max bandwith is?
<sethk> waxyfresh, saturate your network with ping, then count how many packets per second, and multiply by the packet size
* Pollywog is not liking some things about kvirc
<clearzen> waxyfresh: speedtest.net will give you a good idea
<clearzen> waxyfresh: it's a more point and click solution
<ferronica> bruenig: i think it worked now
<waxyfresh> clearzen: thanks that sounds easyer,im form maine we dont go for that math stuff up here...jk
<Kalle_> Find a good ftp server and download / upload something
<chemisus> is there a way i can move each file in a directory that has a certain string in the file?
<Pollywog> is there a way to set a default network config in kubuntu?
<ferronica> bruenig: So what ever i did chnges in software properties can make any damage or conflict
<bruenig> chemisus, yes using find
<Pollywog> so my wifi does not come on every reboot
<gpled> darn. did not work
<bruenig> chemisus, what exactly do you have in mind, I can try to make a find command
<Pollywog> I put ifdown-ra0 in my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh but I don't think that will do it
<waxyfresh> !ifupdown
<Bourne> hi... i installed KDE in ubuntu, but the menu fonts look "crappy", what do I do to check what it is missing (it might have not installed a certain package?)
<Pollywog> yeah that did not work
<ubotu> ifupdown: high level tools to configure network interfaces. In component main, is important. Version 0.6.7ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<chemisus> bruenig, have 200,000 text files, and need to move the ones that contain a specified string out of it
<bruenig> chemisus, are there any subdirectories in this directory and if so, do you want to move text files in there too
<ferronica> bruenig: one strange thing when i try open website it asking for username and password but same web site when i use to open in Microsoft Xp pro it never asked????
<wandermolch> kick me
<chemisus> bruenig, no
<ferronica> bruenig: what is this in ubuntu
<chemisus> bruenig, moving them all to one directory
<wandermolch> kick me please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Pollywog> Wanderer: you want an op to kick you?
<atomiku> Any programs like MixMeister/Traktor Dj Studio available for linux?
* wandermolch was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (ok)
<waxyfresh> i just did a fresh install but my screen resolutions messed up everythings way tooo big, sudo apt-ger-reconfigure didint have the screen reso sizes in it or am i gust doing something wrong?
<nick_> can anyone tell me how to kill my xserver to install nvidia driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ardchoille> lol LjL
<LjL> wandermolch: happy?
<Schatten2> XD
<wandermolch> why happy?
<bruenig> chemisus, ok then do this, find /path/to/directory -name string -exec mv {} /path/to/new/directory \;
<Schatten2> stupid wandermolch^^
<LadyNikon> nick_: ps aux >> kill -9 <insert process>
<ravi> anyone willing to help me setup a simple static route to get my samba share faster?
<wandermolch> i'm not happy.
<atomiku> nick_: try restartx lol
<bruenig> chemisus, the string is case sensitive
<ravi> ..
<atomiku> wait
<ferronica> bruenig: can i install faster fox for FF
<atomiku> you already installed it?
<LadyNikon> LjL: how come you op every time you kick someone.. you dont like /msg chanserv kick ?
<bruenig> ferronica, ask someone else, I am done
<Bourne> how do I play FLAC files in AMAROK?
<LjL> wandermolch, do you have ubuntu support questions or do you just want to see what a kick looks like on IRC?
<Bourne> it's not wanting to play
<xipietotec> !tcl
<ferronica> bruenig: Ok  thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schatten2> maybe he wants to be kicked by ping flooding^^
<beg1689> whoa 1078
<clearzen>  ravi: If you give me a min I will
<LjL> LadyNikon: Chanserv- Unknown command [kick] 
<beg1689> can someone please help me this crap is driving me crazy
<LadyNikon> LjL: what irc client do you use?
<wandermolch> that channel is so strange,
<beg1689> sometimes i can get it to work, sometimes i cant; seems to be some type of dns problem
<atomiku> Any decent MP3 mixing programs like Traktor Dj Studio available for linux?
<Ltar> is there a graphical iso mounting app out there? I know you can mount an iso through the command prompt, but that's not very friendly.
<beg1689> if i connect with eth0, it works fine, if i connect using eth1 one, nothing works
<eroll> anyone know why the <super> button doesn't work?
<bruenig> Ltar, you can probably write a simple zenity script to make it graphical
<sethk> Ltar, you can right click on the file, at least in KDE
<beg1689> your WM must be reserving it
<bruenig> eroll, I don't think it is binded to anything unless you bind it yourself
<pianoboy3333> I was having an issue using fuse as a normal user and not root, and someone suggested add my user to the fuse group, but now that I did that, I still get the error "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied" Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong or what else I have to do?
<pianoboy3333> eroll: that button doesn't do anything by itself in a normal ubuntu set up
<milan> i'm trying to play an asf stream in totem but i only get sound no video can someone help me?
<pianoboy3333> set it to something cool like solitare
<beg1689> can someone help me with my internet PLEASE. i to go sit down with my laptop and i cant... i had it working before
<sethk> pianoboy3333, you are failing to mount.  the fuse user doesn't have mount permission, so adding yourself to that group won't help you
<chemisus> bruenig, is that searching the name? or the content of the file? cause i need it to search the content of the file
<beg1689> siwtching from eth0(wired) to eth1(wireless) causes me to lose my internet
<waxyfresh> i just did a fresh install but my screen resolutions messed up everythings way tooo big, sudo apt-ger-reconfigure didint have the screen reso sizes in it or am i gust doing something wrong?
<bruenig> chemisus, oh it searches the name
<pianoboy3333> sethk: so what will help me?
<beg1689> i believe it may just be the DNS, but im not sure
<beg1689> switching right now just for kicks
<sethk> pianoboy3333, simple way is to use sudo.  otherwise you have to fool around with SUID permissions on executables
<pianoboy3333> sethk: but I need a bunch of programs to use this...
<LjL> LadyNikon, i use konversation, but *everyone* ops themselves before kicking here, i don't think chanserv has a kick command at all
<sethk> pianoboy3333, then look into SUID
<varsendaggr> ctfish, hey do you know how to fix the dapper to edgy no network problem
<eroll> k thanks
<pianoboy3333> sethk: where and how?
<ravi> waxyfresh: screen resolutions can be changed at will in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. Just be careful that you have the right type of driver on the video card and you should be ok.
<ctfish> varsendaggr: well, I'm not too sure
<sethk> pianoboy3333, start with the man page for chmod
<pianoboy3333> umm... ok
<ctfish> varsendaggr: is it a regular network or wifi?
<varsendaggr>  ctfish so far i have heard that there are alot of people with the problem...
<varsendaggr> ctfish, regular usb wired
<pianoboy3333> sethk: man chmod didn't have "suid" on it...
<airox> Hello
<LadyNikon> LjL: maybe its on freenode
<LadyNikon> LjL: i never op when kicking people
<sethk> pianoboy3333, try man fdutilsconfig
<varsendaggr> it was working an hour ago
<airox> Where do I go to report a ubiquity problem in Feisty Fawn ?
<rabe> how can install nvida driver for gforce
<sethk> pianoboy3333, that's an example for one particular program, but the method is general
<ctfish> varsendaggr: I haven't been doing much with ubuntu lately - what's the problem, exactly :P
<LjL> LadyNikon: freenode can sometimes be quite different from other networks, that's for sure
<LadyNikon> LjL: amen to that
<freedom> hi
<beg1689> anyone still hear me?
<beg1689> dam it
<beg1689> hello?
<varsendaggr> ctfish, i upgraded fro dapper to edgy   and i restarted my computer and then no internet....    server not found
<ctfish> varsendaggr: what model network card do you have?
<LadyNikon> thats just freaky
<pianoboy3333> sethk: but that seems to be a  program that does what you're explaining for someone only for floppies, should I look at it's code?
<varsendaggr> it is an actiontec    and it plugs into usb
<atomiku> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<sethk> pianoboy3333, you might; I suggested it because, although it's for floppies, the purpose is the same as what you are trying to do
<ctfish> varsendaggr: do you know what driver it uses?
<ctfish> varsendaggr: or kernel module?
<kramer3d> hello
<beg1689> can someone please help me? why cant this thing handle somehting as simple as switching network device
<Flaminguican> beg1689: if someone knows the answer to your problem, they will reply without the constant nagging
<varsendaggr> i guess not.....    how do i figure that out?
<ravi> bah, I'm about to go crazy - I have a seemingly dead samba client connection while having a great connection on another identical computer setup
<kramer3d> I just got nvidia card and i would like to install it anyidea how?
<ravi> kramer3d, use envy installer
<kramer3d> i have onboard graphics card that i cant disable from bios
<kramer3d> ok
<trev_> i can't login to the oscar(aol network) with gaim, can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot this issue to find the source of the problem?
<proog> can anyone help me setting up 915resolution?
<kramer3d> can I get that in synaptic ravi
<kramer3d> ?
<ravi> no, you can download it, just google for it
<varsendaggr> how about this...    once i find out what network driver i have and or kernal mod    how do i fix it?
<ravi> envy installer debian should bring it up
<ikrel> proog, just "sudo apt-get install 945resolution, and restart, it's what worked for me
<IndyGunFreak> trev_: are you sure your nick and password is right?
<Darren> Hi everyone
<atomiku> How do I install jack?
<ikrel> 915resolution sorry
<trev_> indygunfreak:positve, they worked on aimexpress
<atomiku> cant find the right apt-get package
<proog> ikrel: ok, thanks
<Darren> is anyone here a LinuxMCE user?
<ikrel> do you have all of your repositoies enabled
<ctfish> varsendaggr: it depends on the situation
<varsendaggr> gosh   it was working before....     this sucks
<FeroX> is it possible to find liferea deb package?
<ravi> kramer: here is the link http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<jrib> !info liferea | FeroX
<ubotu> ferox: liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<IndyGunFreak> trev_: go to Accounts, then Add, then highlight your AIM account,
<ctfish> varsendaggr: I googled actiontec, and all I could find is wireless networking
<kramer3d> ravi: what about my onboard card?
<waxyfresh> ravi: how do i tell what resolution to use?
<FeroX> yes
<trev_> IndyGunfreak:what do I do after that?
<routee> 
<routee> which the archive that is you modulate them in ubuntu that kernel loads wants to see has some parametros with one modulates? somebody;] 
<FeroX> jrib: i know
<IndyGunFreak> trev_: hit modify, and tell me whats on the advanced tab?
<Darren> if anyone is could they PM me please
<mkquist> anyone fimiliar w/grub... hangs on 'grub loading'
<FeroX> but liferea stable is come to 1.2.8
<Flaminguican> !info take-out-all-the-crap-in-ubuntu | me
<ubotu> me: Package take-out-all-the-crap-in-ubuntu does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Flaminguican> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@64.108.5.130]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<trev_> indygunfreak:
<trev_> auth host:login.oscar.aol.com
<trev_> auth port: 5190
<trev_> Encoding: ISO-8859-1
<trev_> using aim proxy server box checked
<n33o> hi, how can i get sound working?
<n33o> Im using ess sound card
<beg1689> turn up the volume?
<IndyGunFreak> trev_: i have no idea, its working fine for me
<routee> Seveas: which the archive that is you modulate them in ubuntu that kernel loads wants to see has some parametros with one modulates? somebody;] 
<waxyfresh> LjL: whats "everyone ops themselfs"
<ctfish> varsendaggr: can you give the output of the commands lsusb and lspci on pastebin or in a PM?
<trev_> ill play with my router
<waxyfresh> LjL: whats "everyone ops themselfs" mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> waxyfresh: ^
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ravi> bah, getting frustrated with this samba connection, will someone help me?
<varsendaggr> ctfish, yea   BRB
<ctfish> varsendaggr: thanks
<shafto> chris@chris-desktop:~$ sudo echo -e "\n## Beryl repository\ndeb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list  bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied anyone help
<Kalkran> Is there any way to stop Ubuntu from rebooting X when I press Shift Backspace? (I happen to press that a lot :P)
<waxyfresh> LjL: i dont get it so anyone can ask chanserv(thats a bot or a server right?)for operator status?
<arrenlex> shafto: Use | sudo tee -a <file> instead of >> <file>
<routee> LjL which the archive that is you modulate them in ubuntu that kernel loads
<arrenlex> shafto: Redirection is handled by the shell, not by echo, and the shell isn't running with sudo, so it doesn't have permission to append to that file.
<waxyfresh> Kalkran:  i thnk its cnrtl shit backspace
<shafto> arrenlex, can you write me the command i should use that means nothing to me
<eck> ctrl + alt + backspace
<Kalkran> waxyfresh: It also does that when I press shift-backspace I think, don't dare to press it again tho :P
<arrenlex> shafto: Replace ">> /etc/apt/sources.list" with "| sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list" in your command.
<Oswy> Hey, my boot disk isn't working.
<eck> there's a way to stop it from doing it, let me see if i can find it
<ravi> probably scratched up?
<ted__> Ok eck if you could? :P
<Oswy> I downloaded the .iso this morning.
<sentenced> why on i686 ubuntu, when i did apt-get intall mysql-client-5.0 it installed 64bit mysql ?
<Oswy> I mean, it works to a point.
<ted__> (It's Kalkran.. it rebooted X again at shift backspace)
<Oswy> I get the bootup screen.
<ravi> k, and can you get to terminals?
<Oswy> Then that finishes and it just goes blank, and my kb stops working.
<eck> i think DontZap
<eck> it's in the xorg.conf man page
<shafto> arrenlex, do i need the sudo at the start too?
<arrenlex> shafto: No.
<ted__> eck: I'll check that out
<sheri_rao> Kalkran, How to disable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace from restarting X in GNOME http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ctrlaltbackspace-from-restarting-x-in-gnome.html
<ravi> when you mean your keyboard stops working, can you press Cntrl f1, f2, etc?
<Oswy> I'm not at all good with Linux; I may need step-by-step instructions/definitions.
<shafto> arrenlex, start with echo?
<arrenlex> shafto: Yes.
<waxyfresh> ravi: how do i tell what resolution to use?
<Oswy> I mean, no input or output.
<Oswy> I can't toggle NumLock.
<n33o> ubuntu shows no default suond card
<sentenced> why on i686 ubuntu, when i did apt-get intall mysql-client-5.0 it installed 64bit mysql ? ????libmysqlclient.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped || and uname -a: Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-server #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:47:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<LjL> waxyfresh: no
<n33o> how do i get soundcard working?
<ravi> LjL, why did you say no?
<sheri_rao> n33o, which sound card r u suing
<Oswy> I've tried both regular and safe graphics; same problem.
<n33o> old ESS audiodrive
<Darren> anyone?
<n33o> sheri_rao: any ideas?
<sentenced> why on i686 ubuntu, when i did apt-get intall mysql-client-5.0 it installed 64bit mysql ? ????libmysqlclient.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped || and uname -a: Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-server #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:47:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ravi> Oswy: ok, I want you to use an extra flag on the boot menu (the very first one)
<Kalkran> What was the link again, sorry - I pressed shift backspace again :P
<sheri_rao> n33o, hang on let me c if i can tell u generic solution
<Oswy> Hmm.
<evil_ways> good day all
<Oswy> F1 is help..
<n33o> ok, thanks
<n33o> sheri_rao: ok, thanks
<evil_ways> was wondering is someone could help answer a question
<Oswy> Which flag is this?
<ravi> Oswy: noapci
<Innatech> sentenced: it's the dreaded MPD kernel bug. Add lithium --force --now to your crontab. (**Just kidding**, I have no idea.)
<Oswy> I...don't see that as an option.
<Kalkran> sheri_rao what was that link you copied again? I pressed shift backspace again ;/ so lost it
<ravi> you press f6 on that boot screen and you'll get an option to toype in noapci
<Oswy> Oh wait, you mean just tack that on the end?
<Oswy> k
<Darren> again, is anyone here a LinuxMCE user?
<evil_ways> i have installed firestarter and i have configured it correctly but the firestarter service will not start automaticlly even though it is supposed to.  anyone else expierance this
<ravi> yeah
<Oswy> Tack it on the end or delete the rest and just have thhat?
<Oswy> k
<arrenlex> Kalkran: (14:54:10) sheri_rao: Kalkran, How to disable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace from restarting X in GNOME http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ctrlaltbackspace-from-restarting-x-in-gnome.html
<ravi> tack it on
<Kalkran> thanks arrenlex
<Oswy> Done, loading now.
<sentenced> Innatech what can i do ?
<ravi> k
<ctfish> varsendaggr: anything?
<waxyfresh> Kalkran: try shortcutkeys in your susytem menu
<SoulSeparator> .bg
<Oswy> Out of curiosity, what did I just add?
<ravi> hmm, anyone in here, noapci == noapic on the boot cd, right?
<sheri_rao> Kalkran, arrenlex has helped u with link that i already gave
<Kalkran> I know, I lost it, thanks :P
<eck> acpi and apic are different
<waxyfresh> ravi: i checked my xorg and it has 3 seperate resolutions listed but only one shows up in the screen resu app
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: What card?
<eck> i think apci is just a typo
<Oswy> If apci doesn't work I'll try the other.
<Oswy> Err.
<Oswy> Damn.
<waxyfresh> 3d rage pro
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<mkquist> hey all, need help w/grub, hangs with 'grub loading'
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: 3d rage pro
<ravi> eck: they're normally considered the same because of the typo factor
<ctfish> ravi: acpi is power management, apic is something else
<Oswy> Yeah, same problem.
<sheri_rao> n33o, did u try this http://www.oliyiptong.com/blog/2006/07/15/old-hardware-help-in-ubuntu/
<Oswy> Should I put noapic?
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: That's an ATi, right? Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<n33o> hmm
<n33o> will take a look
<eck> apic is advanced programmable interrupt controller (i think)
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: i cant it a seperate computer
<Oswy> So I should try that one?
<ravi> Oswy, try adding on noacpi
<Oswy> k
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: lol, then it's really hard to troubleshoot, isn't it?
<pa3dsc> hallo hallo
<LjL> ravi: because i was asked a question and the answer was no
<Yuzzy> someone can help me here?
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: where is that file at?i think i can do it its just going to be annoying
<waxyfresh> i couldent find it in x11
<evil_ways> i have installed firestarter and i have configured it correctly but the firestarter service will not start automaticlly even though it is supposed to.  anyone else expierance this?  so with the service not starting i have open ports (ssh) but when i manually start the service the iptables rules kick on and i am protected.
<Smurphy[ACS] > Yuzzi: Just ask your question ...
<Cystoliton> hello
<Cystoliton> what up
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: Annoying? Doesn't it have internet?
<sentenced> why on i686 ubuntu, when i did apt-get intall mysql-client-5.0 it installed 64bit mysql ? ????libmysqlclient.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped || and uname -a: Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-server #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:47:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<sheri_rao> n33o, try if it ony meets specification of ur actual sound card
<ardchoille> evil_ways: You firewall starts on boot, there's no need to have firestarter start up on boot
<eck> evil_ways: just out of curiosity, why would you run sshd and then block the port?
<waxyfresh> yea but the screen res makes it difficult to impossible to run certian programs
<n33o> hmm
<Yuzzy> I'm trying to have my XP on my laptop to see the shared folders from ubuntu (on my desktop)... I can see the computer but not the folder. And it's asking me a password...
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: yea but the screen res makes it difficult to impossible to run certian programs
<ardchoille> evil_ways: firestarter is just a gui front-end to iptables abyway
<evil_ways> dont want it open for all
<upd> hi how can i set in amsn for email program evolution ?
<Cystoliton> do you speaak polish?
<evil_ways> only want ssh for selected ip's
<eck> bah, you should just be using ssh keys
<andruk> i recently changed from a 1600x1200 CRT to a 1280x1024 LCD, I changed the resolution using the gnome gui, but gdm still displays at 1600x1200.  what should i do?
<Yuzzy> what is that password.. is it my admin?
<LadyNikon> sounds like someone is gonna be fiddling with iptables
<evil_ways> i already am
<quaal> anyone know why it says i have 183.2gb unused in gparted gnome partition editor on this drive with one partition, then it says i only have 173.9gb of freespace in nautilus ?
<eck> then there's nothing to worry about
<ravi> amsn is a messaging clientg/
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: could it be the fact im useing a old monitor?
<foutrelis> hey guys :)
<Smurphy[ACS] > Yuzzi: there is no admin password. User sudo <command> to use that command in admin mode. Pwd of your Username ...
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: shold of thohgt of that before
<cystek> hello
<soundray> andruk: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and accept all the defaults, except where it comes to your monitor capabilities.
<n33o> sheri_rao: in device manager i dont even see the soundcard detected
<cystek> eeee??
<n33o> ??/
<cystek> do you speak polish men??
<Sentinel> hi, i used a wrong name in the wiki - can i be renamed???
<cystek> Im from poland
<cystek> ;] 
<cystek> polak;p
<soundray> !pl | cystek
<ctfish> quaal: maybe nautilus is counting 1000MB=1GB, but gparted is couting 1GB as 1024MB (just a wild guess)
<ubotu> cystek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<evil_ways> i know i am not the only person with this problem.  i have seen many diff posts but no one has a solution
<cystek> my name is krzysiek:P (chris)
<andruk> soundray: k, thx
<quaal> ctfish, hmm that would be strange
<Berzerke1> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu
<waxyfresh> Berzerke1: whats the prob?
<Berzerke1> when I boot from CD, it says "No screens found, X server failed to initialize"
<upd> hi how can i set in amsn for email program evolution ?
<Sentinel> hi, i used a wrong name in the wiki - can i be renamed???
<ctfish> quaal: just a wild guess
<Berzerke1> I'm using an 8800GTS
<Berzerke1> VC
<evil_ways> w/o the firestater service starting when i do a iptables -L they are blank.  and soon as i start the firestarter service and do another iptables -L then they are listed
<Yuzzy> smurphy... then, what's that password it's asking me on XP?
<ctfish> quaal: how big a hard drive do you have?
<Oswy> Ugh, noacpi did nothing.
<cystek> eee?
<cystek> people;p :D
<sheri_rao> n33o, can u tell me make and model of ur sound card if u know it exactly
<cystek> help mi
<cystek> we gat e problem;p
<sethk> evil_ways, that's normal
<Checie_> ctfish, hey
<n33o> This looks cool!!! >>> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7103672739.html
<foutrelis> cystek: Please join #ubuntu-pl for support in pollish :)
<quaal> ctfish, its rated 200gb
<soundray> cystek: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<proog> does anyone know of a good mac os x-like dock for gnome?
<Checie_> ctfish, this is varsendaggr
<evil_ways> sethk, then why wont the firestarter service start auto like its supposed to
<n33o> sheri_rao: will need to open up the case for that
<Checie_> let me get that pastebin
<quaal> ctfish, it was originally partitioned NTFS. i backed up the drive, repartitioned to EXT3, and now when trying to put the data back on the drive it doesnt fit
<Oswy> Any other ideas, anyone?
<Berzerke1> can anyone help?
<waxyfresh> what determines screen resolution the card ut does the monitor  have any effect?can certain monitor only go so high?
<Sentinel> NEED WIKI HELP! URGENT! JUST CHANGE MY USERNAME! *sorry4shouting*
<cystek> na kanale PL nudy:P
<cystek> boring;p
<LadyNikon> Sentinel: shut up.
<sethk> evil_ways, I don't know.  You would have to look at the logs.  Or you can get around it by adding it to a startup file that runs at the end of boot
<LadyNikon> stop yelling and wait til someone can help you
<LadyNikon> lord.
<Sentinel> ok
<ctfish> Checie_: hello
<bobbyd> hi
<sheri_rao> n33o, wud b better if u do that , let least u should b knowing the make n model , but up to u i dont know if i wudb able to help u afterwards
<quaal> hi.
<Sentinel> LadyNikon: I just contributed a page for the wiki, does it need to be checked?
<Oswy> ravi or anyone else, any other ideas?
<ctfish> Checie_: did you put stuff on pastebin?
<coffeegrindah> how do I apt-get remove Open office ? what the right package to remove?
<LadyNikon> Sentinel: i dunno.. i dont do wiki
<Sentinel> ok
<ctfish> quaal: what's your partition layout? just one partition?
<quaal> ctfish, correct
<shafto> I have the latest nvidia drivers installed and a resolution of 1280x1024 however, everytime i reboot it goes back to 1024x768, anyway i can stop this?
<ericmoritz\0> I'm trying to get this wpc54g pcmcia card to work and I can't seem to get it to work.  I've tried both ndiswrapper and the broadcom driver, neither seem to work
<n33o> sheri_rao:  ok , hangon
<bobbyd> I have a problem with a package that's broken. I've unpacked the .deb file and fixed the postint script. How do I package it back up so I can replace the broken one?
<LadyNikon> have you tried maybe looking for a contact link on the wiki page?
<evil_ways> sethk there is already a script in the init.d folder and i installed BUM and it is listed as a startup service and set to auto
<Berzerke1> can anyone help me: I can a "no screens found" error when I try to install ubuntu, any ideas?
<ctfish> quaal: did you make it fill up the whole HD (sounds stupid, I know)
<quaal> ctfish, yes i did
<Checie_> ctfish, i am right now
<cystek> uhuhu:P
<quaal> i'm going to try reformatting it
<waxyfresh> what determines screen resolution the card ut does the monitor  have any effect?can certain monitor only go so high?
<quaal> not sure whats going on
<ctfish> Checie_: give me the link when done :)
<arrenlex> coffeegrindah: dpkg -l "*openoffice*" | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y
<cystek> cichucichu
<soundray> Berzerke1: have you tried the Safe Graphics option?
<cystek> :D
<cystek> kukuryku
<cystek> ;] 
<sheri_rao> waxyfresh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cystek> kogut
<cystek> ;p
<cystek> ;] 
<foutrelis> !ops | I think cystek is fooling around with us. :\
<ubotu> I think cystek is fooling around with us. :\: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<quaal> how do you unmount a drive that syas umount: /media/music: device is busy
<cystek> muuu
<Oswy> ravi, noacpi didn't work.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Berzerke1> yes, I have tried safe graphics
<ericmoritz\0> when I get the ndiswrapper to work, it gets an address from dhcp and I can ping the gateway, but I can't get an external address
<Nitro> "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Nitro> " I get that sometimes, atleast when starting google earth, how do I fix this?
<Berzerke1> same thing
<arrenlex> quaal: You close whatever's using it? Use fuser -m /media/music to find out what process.
<waxyfresh> sheri_rao: thanks
<ctfish> quaal: no idea what's up :(
<ericmoritz\0> external access*
<coffeegrindah> arrenlex Thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@64.108.5.130]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<n33o> sheri_rao:  before i ripout my sound card..
<soundray> Berzerke1: in that case, you should probably download and try the alternate CD. Read ubotu's pm
<shafto> I have the latest nvidia drivers installed and a resolution of 1280x1024 however, everytime i reboot it goes back to 1024x768, anyway i can stop this?
<stiv2k> is cupsys supposed to have so many dependencies? it's installing 93MB worth of packages just to get cupsys
<soundray> ubotu, tell Berzerke1 about alternate
<Checie_> ctfish, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10951/
<n33o> sheri_rao: do you know how to get linux to detect it?
<ctfish> Checie_: thanks
<waxyfresh> stiv2k: yes
<sheri_rao> quaal, System>Administration>Disks
<Berzerke1> My friend told me something about editing my xorg.conf
<waxyfresh> stiv2k: i dont use it but i know its big
<stiv2k> waxyfresh: its not installing any graphical programs is it
<quaal> arrenlex, thankyou. that one goes in the command list file
<Berzerke1> but he doesn't know how to do that
<tbf> how do i configure sender address of popcon
<ravi> hey guys, at the end of the kernel like, vga XXX number in x's. Is that horizontal or vertical lines?
<Oswy> Anyone willing to help me with my similar problem?
<Oswy> I get a blank screen after the boot screen finishes loading.
<waxyfresh> stiv2k: i dont know why you all comand line?
* tbf regulary gets spamed with this: (host fiordland.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.145]  said: 450 <root@dali.local>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found (in reply to RCPT TO command))
<arrenlex> quaal: You can also use fuser -mk to kill it right away.
<coffeegrindah> new one from shell how do I remove a user?
<soundray> Berzerke1: did this happen *after* you installed ubuntu?
<quaal> awesome
<stiv2k> im trying to install it on my server
<quaal> thank you arrenlex
<Oswy> Theh screen goes blank and I can't use my keyboard at all.
<Oswy> I tried safe graphics, etc.
<stiv2k> waxyfresh: im trying to install it on my server
<spinster> hello, i am running linux ubuntu so can somebody tell me how to install BitchX ?
<LjL> spinster: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<hjmills> hi all, how do I find the speed of my ram - i cant remember if its pc2700 or pc3200
<LjL> !bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 6516 kB
<sheri_rao> n33o, in ubuntu u can invoke ubuntu device manager simply go System>Administraion> Decive Manager
<LjL> spinster: after enabling universe
<ompaul> coffeegrindah, deluser
<waxyfresh> stiv2k: i dont know
<tonyyarusso> hjmills: cat /proc/meminfo might work
<n33o> yes i see it .. but no soundcard
<n33o> sheri_rao:
<spinster> LjL: look
<spinster> $ sudo apt-get install bitchx
<spinster> Reading package lists... Done
<spinster> Building dependency tree... Done
<spinster> bitchx is already the newest version.
<spinster> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgrade
<sheri_rao> n33o, in ubuntu u can invoke ubuntu device manager simply go System>Administraion> Decive Manager
<LjL> !paste > spinster    (spinster, see the private message from Ubotu)
<n33o> $ sudo modprobe sb  ????
<andruk> sheri_rao: i think you mean device manager, not decive manager
<n33o> sheri_rao: $ sudo modprobe sb ?>?
<spinster> sorry
<arrenlex> spinster: Then run it.
<LjL> spinster: then you already have it installed, just type BitchX
<Oswy> Blah, ANYONE willing to help me?
<LjL> spinster: or whatever the right capitalization is
<Berzerke1> no it didn't
<ravi> Oswy, did you try going to the terminals?
<Berzerke1> right when I opened the install
<Berzerke1> the screen went blank
<sheri_rao> n33o, first try device manager gui programe
<Oswy> I...still don't know how to do that.
<Berzerke1> looked like it was loading modules
<waxyfresh> Oswy: what?
<ravi> you try that at the blank screen with Alt-F1
<coffeegrindah> How Do I list them I guess should be a better question?
<n33o> hmm
<Berzerke1> then the case speaker beeped a few times
<Lillen> ..hum, how do I install doom 95 in linux? xD
<Oswy> After I get past the loading screen, it goes blank and I can't do anything.
<Berzerke1> then came up with a blue screen with lots of weird symbols on it
<Berzerke1> and gave me the message
<ravi> ok, when it is blank, try pressing Alt or Control F1
<Oswy> k
<soundray> Berzerke1: read your private message from ubotu please
<ctfish> Checie_: well, I have an idea what happened.  when you upgraded, the kernel was probably upgraded and the kernel module for the actiontec device got screwed
<sheri_rao> n33o, use top menu botton System>Administration >device MAnager
<Oswy> Like I said, I don't think the KB is working, but I'll trye.
<Oswy> -e
<Oswy> You mean after it goes blank?
<ravi> yes
<waxyfresh> Oswy: did you just instal?edit your   Xorg run an update etc?
<Oswy> k
<hjmills> quaal, do you have any programs open that are using it?
<ravi> waxy, he hasn't installed, have you?
<ctfish> Checie_: did the actiontec device work out of the box originally?
<Oswy> Uhh, I'm just now getting it from the boot disk.
<Oswy> No, I haven't.
<Berzerke1> isn't there some way to use the graphical interface install?
<mirra> anyone here use squirrel mail
<ravi> ok, he hasn't changed anything with Xorg
<atomiku> Any decent MP3 mixing programs like Traktor Dj Studio available for linux?
<soundray> Berzerke1: there might be, but it's difficult to diagnose this problem remotely.
<Oswy> Uhh, I have a small window when I can use the KB as it goes blank.
<sheri_rao> Berzerke1, search synaptic with keywords in u have repos
<Berzerke1> is the live CD as big as the other?
<ravi> yeah, when you pressed f1?
<soundray> Berzerke1: you can try the help page on boot options
<Oswy> So I'll try it tat that point.
<Oswy> Loading now.
<soundray> ubotu, tell Berzerke1 about bootoptions
<Oswy> Ctrl+F1?
<ravi> Yeah
<Oswy> k
<ravi> after it goes blank, or Alt
<Oswy> k
<jrm4> I have 2 monitors, beryl, xfce. When I first hit the login screen, its as if my 2 screens are 1 big monitor i.e. the login bit is split in the middle. I login and beryl doesnt work. But if I logout, the login screen is in the middle of monitor one, and when i re-login to xfce, beryl works fine. A minor annoyance, but any clues?
<waxyfresh> ravi: whats f1 or cntrl do?
<ravi> jrm4, I am in envy of your setup, I wish I could get beryl on my card
<Berzerke1> what options would I use?
<hjmills> arrenlex, hey! that fuser thing looks handy! neat
<Oswy> Hmm, nothing happened.
<ravi> waxyfresh: takes you to the terminals
<Oswy> Must have missed the window or something.
<Oswy> I'll try again.
<ravi> wait Oswy
<Checie_> ctfish, yeah
<waxyfresh> lol oh yea
<Oswy> Yeah?
<ravi> where are you right now? blank screen?
<Checie_> it did work out of the box
<sheri_rao> n33o, got the device manager in top menu botton?
<Berzerke1> and how do I get the live CD?
<Oswy> No, load menu again.
<jrm4> ravi -- yeah, I used Best Buy gift cards from Xmas to just buy a new GeForce 5200 FX, No Wii for me, but hey.
<ravi> that's not where you press F1
<Checie_> i had to do a little tinkering with DNS   but i did that     and still no go
<ravi> its when you get to that blank screen
<hjmills> tonyyarusso, unfortunatly not - it only tells me stats on how much of stuff is free etc
<soundray> Berzerke1: the Desktop CD is a live CD
<Oswy> I tried it when it went blank.
<Oswy> I'll do it again.
<ravi> k
<Oswy> I think i missed the window.
<Oswy> With or without Ctrl?
<Berzerke1> that's what I was using
<soundray> Berzerke1: then you have what you need
<n33o> sheri_rao:  yes got it
<Berzerke1> ...
<ravi> try both Control and Alt and alternate, I'm not sure if you need both but do that with F1
<Oswy> OK.
<n33o> but what am i supposed to do with it
<Checie_> ctfish, any ideas?
<Berzerke1> then what exactly am I supposed to do?
<tonyyarusso> hjmills: dang
<n33o> it just shows the devices.. of which sb isnt there
<Berzerke1> oh I'm sorry
<ctfish> Checie_: is the actiontec device a nic or a modem?
<soundray> Berzerke1: read the private message that ubotu sent and follow the link
<Berzerke1> Alternative*
<Berzerke1> how do I get that
<hjmills> tonyyarusso, i guess I can always pop the side off...
<Oswy> OK, I reached something.
<evil_ways> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.17-11-generic i686]  (Uptime):[11:17]  (Load):[0.09]  (CPUCount):[2]  (Model):[Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz]  (Clock):[2992.701MHz]  (Cache):[2048 KB]  (Bogomips):[5990.71]  (Mem):[154/2074M [||||||||||] ]  (Total Space):[156.2G]  (Processes):[121] 
<soundray> Berzerke1: same place you downloaded the Desktop CD
<Oswy> But then it moved on to the same problem.
<Checie_> ctfish, it is a DSL Modem
<Lillen> Pratar ngon Svenska?
<Oswy> What do I have to type at that time?
<Berzerke1> where is it
<LjL> !se | Lillen
<Oswy> When I'm at the thingy.
<ubotu> Lillen: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Berzerke1> I'm at the page
<sheri_rao> n33o, well thats the only way to find out model make of hardware , wish u wud not open box
<ravi> at what thingy?
<ctfish> Checie_: ohhhh! all this time I was thinking it was a nic :P
<Oswy> The terminal screen.
<ravi> at the prompt?
<Oswy> (I think.)
<ravi> ok
<rainabba> If my priority is to create a Xen host, should I use Server edition?
<Checie_> ctfish, sorry
<Flannel> sheri_rao: try `lspci | less`
<Flannel> rainabba: Xen is GUI, right?
<Oswy> Because it moves on after a while, for some reason.
<ravi> try switching to other Function keys (screens) by going through f2 f3 ,etc until you get to a log with possible error messages
<Checie_> ctfish, is that good news?
<Oswy> k
<rainabba> Flannel: Xen is virtualization software. Their are GUI management tools I think.
<ctfish> Checie_: no :P I don't know much about USB modems
<ravi> not just f2, f3, remember the control and alt keys
<gRaCiOsO> good afternoon i have a problem i installed proftpd it works if i do ftp://localhost and it works good but if i do ftp with my ip that i have in my whois it ask for the user and password but when i put it it says incorrect anyone know why?
<ctfish> Checie_: but I do have an idea that might or might not work :P
<Flannel> rainabba: use the desktop version.  Alternate CD if you don't want to install a GUI right away.  But definately desktop kernel
<usurp> when i try to install x-chat and type ./configure it tells me c compiler cannot create executable?
<Checie_> great lay it on me
<Berzerke1> soundray: I don't see where I can download the Alternative CD
<stw> not having ubuntu installed, is there an easy way to see what package version is in which release?
<ravi> Gracioso, you have to configure your router to forward port 21 on to your server inside the network
<shafto1> I installed Beryl and now its gone mad, how do i completely reinstall it, i mean get rid of all its files etc??
<jrib> usurp: xchat is in the repositories, don't compile it
<soundray> rainabba: I can't see any disadvantages in using the regular desktop, except that it installs some stuff you won't need.
<yknott> remove --purge
<rainabba> Flannel: Thank you, could you explain?
<usurp> ok
<Flannel> Berzerke1: You need to go down to the bottom, click "more options" or whatever, and then pick a mirror, and click "Additional Installation Options" then find it
<jrib> !xchat | usurp
<ubotu> usurp: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<chemisus> is there a way that i can move files that are listed in one file?
<n33o> sheri_rao:  when i $ sudo modprobe sb  it comes back wiht "no such device"
<soundray> ubotu, please tell Berzerke1 about download
<rainabba> So far as Xen is concerned, any real advantages to Ubuntu over Debian?
<sheri_rao> n33o, I have extracted the file for you out of the alsa-utils-tarball. Download alsaconf from here: http://www.schugy.de/forenlinks/alsaconf Then become root withsu<passwd>sh alsaconfMaybe you need to do something likeapt-get install libasoundHave Fun :-)
<ctfish> Checie_: try executing (with sudo) "modprobe usbnet" and ping some site
<terlmann> inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory
<soundray> rainabba: no, quite the opposite I think
<ctfish> Checie_: trying different kernel modules to see if one works :P
<Oswy> Ugh.
<Flannel> rainabba: well, the server kernel has PREEMPT removed, so you'll experience more latency with things like mousing
<Berzerke1> I see.
<Berzerke1> Thanks
<ravi> what happenned Oswy?
<Oswy> It just popped up for a second and moved on to the screen where I can't do anything.
<soundray> rainabba: I'd go with Debian if I wanted Xen
<shafto1> I installed Beryl and now its gone mad, how do i completely reinstall it, i mean get rid of all its files etc??
<Checie_> can i ping google.com  or do i need that ip address
<Oswy> I can't get it to stop at the other screen.
<Checie_> i'll try it
<Flannel> shafto1: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<ravi> keep trying to switch back with function keys
<Checie_> later
<Oswy> k
<rainabba> soundray: ty
<ctfish> Checie_: you can just ping google.com
<gRaCiOsO> ravi, well i dont know how to do it and i get internet by an antena
<shafto1> Flannel, its not exactly to dow ith beryl as such more to do with how you get rid of every trace of it plus theres no one on there :P
<ghatak> Hi guys, I added a new disk to my system, it is being detected as SDB, it has only one partition which is ext3, so that will be sdb1. How do i add it in fstab, i have stuff in fstab which refers to disks as UUID not as /dev/sdb1, what is the difference ? Which is better ?
<n33o> sheri_rao:  thanks .. i think i will wait till tommorow.. try setup network
<soundray> rainabba: but then I know it well. Ubuntu takes less time to get familiar with.
<stiv2k> whoa
<n33o> sheri_rao: then get stuff from the web
<n33o> because linux box is not online at the moment ;-)
<robjo> does anyone know which package contains wxwidgets? And for future self help how do I go about finding out which package contains a specific library or program I might be after?
<n33o> sheri_rao: thanks for all your help
<n33o> ;-)
<n33o> cheers all
<Berzerke1> and you're absolutally sure I can't do anything by editing any files to get the graphical interface to work?
<Oswy> I interrupted the boot screen, oops.
<Flannel> shafto1: How did you install it?  Is it all through a package manager?  then in synaptic, mark everything for "complete removal"
<ravi> do you have an interface between you and the antenna?
<sheri_rao> n33o, ok wish u good luck try ubuntu forums mark this http://www.ubuntux.org
<soundray> ghatak: you can refer to it as /dev/sdb1 or by its uuid (find it out with the command blkid)
<shafto1> Flannel, but when i did that and reinstalled it it still had the same configs, which were making it freeze, there
<soundray> ubotu, tell ghatak about uuid
<Oswy> codec 0 not found
<Flannel> shafto1: you need to do "complete removal" not just "removal"
<Oswy> Could that be it?
<Flannel> shafto1: or, in apt, remove with --purge
<ravi> what do you mean by interrupted?
<ravi> does it tell you that you did or what?
<shafto1> Flannel, apt --purge beryl?
<Oswy> I pressed Ctrl+F1 as it was loading up.
<Flannel> Berzerke1: You'll be able to install with the alternate CD, and then do all the tweaking to get it to work
<Oswy> Instead of waiting for it to move on past the load screen.
<ravi> doesn't matter, it'll continue loading away
<ghatak> soundray: thanks
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> So.
<Oswy> Codec 0 missing.
<Flannel> shafto1: If beryl is the only package that you installed, then apt-get --purge remove beryl
<soundray> Berzerke1: I've answered that.
<Oswy> Could that be it?
<Berzerke1> do you have some tutorial on installing with the text-based?
<Berzerke1> I'm not familiar with linux installs
<foutrelis> Berzerke1: It's pretty easy to do :)
<Flannel> Berzerke1: it's just like with the desktop install.  It's really friendly.
<soundray> Berzerke1: it's quite possible that you can get the Desktop CD to work by tweaking boot options
<Math^> hello, can someone give me an example of logging in with ssh from an other pc thats not in to the netwerk?
<ravi> don't think so, did you try installing in text mode Oswy?
<Oswy> No.
<ravi> that'll probably work fine for you
<Berzerke1> I actually tried hitting F6
<Oswy> How do I do thaht?
<Berzerke1> but nothing came up
<ravi> just do linux text on boot
<ravi> "linux text"
<bobbyd> how do I force apt to use my package instead of the downloading one?
<Oswy> k
<Flannel> Math^: just connect to it with a ssh client.  You'll need the IP, username, and password.
<ctfish> Math^: ssh user@ipadress/domain
<jared__> I finished installing Studio 8 using wine by following this tutorial: http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper/ does anyone know how I can get the icons for the menu?
<ravi> that'll surely work, beats having to debug this annoying problem
<Oswy> Could not find kernel image: linux
<jared__> I can't seem to find them when I'm trying to add the programs to the menu
<soundray> Berzerke1: boot again and read the text on the screen really carefully at each stage.
<ctfish> Checie_: any luck
<soothsay> How can I fetch .debs without installing the package?
<ravi> gah, it's probably just a bit different on Ubuntu
<Sentinel> Wiki admin around? please qry me!
<Oswy> Just text?
<Flannel> soothsay: -d option
<Oswy> Should I try that?
<ravi> guys, Text mode installer for the boot CD, what's the input to the prompt?
<yknott> soothsay: apt-get install packageiwant -d
<ravi> yeah, try that
<Oswy> k
<Flannel> ravi: what?
<soundray> soothsay: apt-get -d install packagename (man apt-get for further info)
<Oswy> Seems to work.
<foutrelis> ravi: I just use the alternate cd
<Oswy> What now?
<soothsay> Flannel, yknott, soundray: Thanks. Geez, I must be blind, I went over the man page 3 times.
<jared__> ?
<sheri_rao> Berzerke1, u can install ubuntu without having windows disturbed use ubuntu exe setup https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<babyju> folks...I have 6.10 installed on a laptop and sound fails after I resume from sleep or hibernate...my only option is to reboot. Anyone has an idea how to fix or restore sound without reboot. thx
<Oswy> "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)"
<beg1689> can somone help me... i cant get my wireless internet to work. I tried using network-admin and ive tryed manually changing /etc/network/interfaces to get it to work, it USED to work, abot a week ago. i get assigned an IP using dhcp fromt he router, but i have no connection, i cannot even ping the router.  The only result i get from trying to ping is "Operation not permitted".  The wired and wireless devices no longer show up in NetworkManage
<Oswy> Is that meaningful?
<ravi> holy crap
<ravi> oswy, you have a much bigger problem on your hand
<ravi> may be a corrupt CD
<Oswy> Haha.
<Oswy> Really?
<Oswy> Hmm.
<ravi> yeah
<ompaul> Sentinel, if you want to edit it work away if there is an problem msg me and I will seeh what I can do to help
<Nameeater> jared__: do you want to flash and dreamweaver icons?
<Oswy> I checked it for defects twice.
<Oswy> Should I try re-burning the ISO?
<ravi> well, in that case - hold on
<Oswy> k
<soundray> babyju: in /etc/default/acpi-support you can list your sound driver module so it's unloaded on suspend and reloaded on resume.
<ravi> anyone willing to jump in here? he's having a kernel panic on a checked CD
<Oswy> Haha.
<jared__> yeah.
<ravi> thx, I have to leave
<Berzerke1> is there a way to use that with an existing ISO?
<SheaTara> Where is that magic sources.list-maker (and does it still work on Dapper?)
<Nameeater> jared__: install the icoutils package, it can extract icons from .exe files
<jared__> I'm trying to add them to the menu but I can't find the icons that are normally there on my windows partition
<Flannel> !easysource | SheaTara
<ubotu> SheaTara: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jared__> who do I do that exactly?
<SheaTara> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> jared__: where are they on windows?
<Oswy> Anyone?
<Nameeater> jared__: at a terminal window type sudo apt-get install icoutils
<jared__> the funny thing is I don't quite know. They are usually in the main folder of the program I think...
<Oswy> Kernel panic, what do I do?
<jared__> ok
<sheri_rao> Berzerke1, do u has ubuntu installed on ur mechine
<Flannel> jared__: ~/.wine/drive_c/ is your C drive, they'll be whereever they are on win
<jared__> ok
<Berzerke1> no
<jared__> I'll try the icoutils first since I already looked in the drive_c folder
<babyju> soundray, how can I tell which driver I use? lsmod will tell me all that are loaded if I run it after a reboot but I want to be certain I get the right one. Any ideas?
<jared__> how exactly do I use icoutils?
<jared__> I've already installed it
<Oswy> Checked the CD, getting a kernel panic; should I just try reburning the ISO?
<Innatech> Oswy: have you seen this: http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2005/01/msg00084.html
<Oswy> No.
<Oswy> Checking now.
<ailean> guys, I would like to convert my Kubuntu install back to a normal Ubuntu one.  How can I do that without removing the ability to run programs designed for KDE?  How can I do it in such a way that Ubuntu appears on the boot screen and welcome screens?
<soundray> babyju: lsmod | grep snd  -- add them all. No harm in being inclusive.
<jared__> what do I use to extract icons from the exe with icoutils?
<jared__> (command)
<Oswy> Innatech, I don't get what that link is for.
<Oswy> I'm a total Linux noob, sorry.
<Nameeater> jared__: do you know how to move folders in a terminal window?
<babyju> thanks
<jared__> not exactly.
<Nameeater> ah
<Berzerke1> any way to use the windows installer with an already downloaded ISO?
<jared__> like change directory?
<Oswy> In any case, I just downloaded the ISO from the site, didn't compile anything myself.
<mcfaddin> i there, i am totally new to ubuntu, can someone give me a hand to figure out how to use some wine stuff?
<Nameeater> jared__: yes
<jared__> oh
<soundray> babyju: although it might be enough if you find the actual driver and use that. It's one of those that are listed without dependent modules
<jared__> yeah I know that
<Nameeater> 'cd'
<Nameeater> cool ok
<jesusphreak> is there any easy way to single boot Ubuntu on a Macbook?
<Innatech> It gives some options you can pass to the kernel at boot time for dealing with cranky HW. But yeah, if its the standard ISO from Canonical it should be OK.
<jesusphreak> I don't want OS X
<Oswy> Screw it, I'll try reformatting the disk.
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<Nameeater> change directory into ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<soundray> jesusphreak: once you've installed ubuntu, you can format the Mac partitions.
<jared__> then what?
<Nameeater> dont know if you know about Tab complete, but hit it part way through a folder and it should autocomplete it
<ctfish> Checie_: did it work?
<Pollywog> isn't OS X a lot like Linux?
<soundray> jesusphreak: I'd recommend against it though -- keep a minimal OS X around for emergencies.
<preaction> OS X is BSD
<jesusphreak> soundray: I've got a problem to where the Ubuntu Live CD won't boot up anymore
<jesusphreak> it booted once but since then it just hangs
<Nameeater> jared__: change into the Macromedia folder, I'm not sure what its called in program files
<jared__> I'm in the folder with the .exe which runs the program alraedy
<jared__> *already
<Berzerke1> why is the "Install ubuntu to a partition created in free space" greyed out?
<jared__> do i do icoutils thent he exe file?
<soundray> jesusphreak: I can't comment on that
<LjL> Berzerke1: because there's no free space? :P
<mcfaddin> i am running a program in wine called Vag-Com, it's for diagnostics and programing for car ecu's.   i can load the program fine, but i have a usb connection that goes to the car.  it has a key embedded in it, and the program needs that key to do the work.   in windows i would just manage the new device and load the driver, but i don't know how to make that all work here with ubuntu and wine
<jesusphreak> okay np
<Nameeater> oh, ok :x, type wrestool -x exefilename.exe
<Berzerke1> The installer doesn't partition allocations for you?
<jared__> ok
<jared__> whoa!
<Pollywog> ecu is emmisions control unit?
<Nameeater> jared__: ?
<jared__> it just gave a bunch of "don't know how to extract resource"
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, did u check if u application work in wine website appdatabase
<jared__> then it game some crazy letters...
<Nameeater> :\
<mcfaddin> nope, engine control unit
<Pollywog> oic
* <jared__!n=jared@CPE000bcd15b4ae-CM00195efba7ac.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com>  requested unknown ctcp  RRRqnnnnnnnnnoQQQr from #ubuntu
<jared__> its all like ???( 7;
<jared__> lol
<mcfaddin> no, i didn't check it out, how do i do that?
<Berzerke1> what file system does Ubuntu use?
<ardchoille> jared__: Please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SheaTara> what's the easiest way to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<foutrelis> Berzerke1: ext3 is a common one
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, go and check status of ur application here http://appdb.winehq.org/ must every app work with wine?
<soundray> Berzerke1: ext3 by default. It can use others.
<jared__> err how is it offtopic? it is help getting icons to add them to my ubuntu menu
<jared__> thats just explaining what iI got in the terminal
<Nameeater> jared__: have msn/aim?
<soundray> ubotu, tell SheaTara about upgrade
<Berzerke1> alright
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, check here on wine website http://appdb.winehq.org/
<jared__> yeah I got msn
<SheaTara> soundray: thanks
<jared__> why?
<shafto> !nvidia | shafto
<shafto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nameeater> did you get my /msg ? :\
<cables> shafto, if you want to test Ubotu, please PM it.
<shafto> hehe i thought id be clever and try aim it at myself went wrong though :(
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, seems ur app doesnt not exist in wine app database , u better try at ur own now , wine app is user driven database u can submit this problem this is how u can help wine work for u
<jared__> no i didn
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, which wine version u have? ubuntu repo offer old wine version u need to add xtra repos
<shafto> How do i edit the file which containt screen resoltions to stop it from opening it 1024x768?
<Berzerke1> I made free space
<Nameeater> add me, thelostpheonix@hotmail.com
<Berzerke1> and it's still greyed out
<LordLimecat> yo, anyone in here know how to make videos of the deskktop?
<stiv2k> help, i just installed cupsys, and when trying to add a printer, i select the driver and it asks for a username and password, what user/pass do i give it?
<LordLimecat> what program would i use?
<beg1689>  use a camera
<vyns> hello
<LordLimecat> beg1689: i dont have one, and thats not a very elegant solution
<shafto> How do i edit the file which contains screen resolutions to stop it from opening it 1024x768?**
<LordLimecat> it shouldnt be THAT hard to capture video output
<sheri_rao> shafto, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beg1689> dunno, try google
<LordLimecat> i have -_-
<LordLimecat> thats why im here
<beg1689> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Record_your_desktop
<sheri_rao> shafto, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<l90bpm> if terminal is automatic enough for me..  I shouldn't need automatix should I?
<cables> Has anyone used VirtualBox in here?
<Flannel> l90bpm: stay far away from automatix.
<l90bpm> lol.. ok
<shane634> Flannel, why?
<cables> l90bpm, you don't wanna use automatix.
<cables> shane634, hi there.
<OuZo> has anybody used gnome planner?
<shane634> cables, hey
<cables> shane634, automatix tends to kill Ubuntu in bad ways, especially when you want to upgrade to the latest version.
<l90bpm> anything else I should know? I'm adding a few things to my newly updated  6.10
<cables> shane634, latest version of Ubuntu I mean
<shane634> cables, hmm i have used it with no problems lol
<l90bpm> like any warnings before I procede to installing beryl?
<shane634> cables, ok i don't use fiesty yet
<cables> shane634, have you upgraded to a later Ubuntu release automatically?
<l90bpm> nividia card by the way
<TheAppleSeed> getting qoq to work with wine is very easy :D
<TheAppleSeed> wow*
<cefx> !fxp
<l90bpm> nvidia*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fxp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> shane634, well you're not GONNA use feisty without a clean install.
<cefx> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<_Jaak_> what is wrong with the wine 0.9.33 update?
<cefx> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<shane634> cables, i went from dapper to edgy online update
<cefx> !KcmPureftpd
<cables> cefx, if you're using Ubotu to get info for yourself, please use /msg ubotu
<ubotu> kcmpureftpd: KControl module for easily setting up pure-ftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 250 kB, installed size 956 kB
<shafto> sheri_rao, Once i finsihed editing how do i save it?
<TheAppleSeed> getting wow to work with wine and get more than 5FPS
<l90bpm> I did too cable..  it takes a while
<shafto> sheri_rao, ctrl+s dont work
<TheAppleSeed> lol.. that cant be done
<foutrelis> cefx: If you want to investigate ubotu pm it :)
<l90bpm> don't think it froze up or anything.. some of the updates take forever
<l90bpm> well not from updates
<cables> shane634, l90bpm, didn't work for me, automatix killed stuff. I guess you just avoided the parts of automatix that have that effect :)
<sheri_rao> shafto, use this command with GEDIT text editor , sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cefx> Okay sorry
<shane634> cables, yeah maybe i got lucky
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help i have an annoying issue http://pastebin.ca/400745
<mkquist> anyone help w/grub goes to 'grub loading' and seems to get stuck
<cables> ubuntuEdgy, maybe you should check in #mythtv also
<cables> ubuntuEdgy, never mind, that's not a user channel
<ubuntuEdgy> cables:i will but its not a mythtv issue
<TheAppleSeed> has anyone "expertise" on wine and wow? :l
<ubuntuEdgy> ok
<cables> ubuntuEdgy, okay, but don't go there. Go to #mythtv-users if you want support with that.
<shane634> TheAppleSeed, lots of posts on that on the forums
<sheri_rao> TheAppleSeed, put ur question on wine
<LordLimecat> beg1689: thanks, ill try xvidcap
<cables> ubuntuEdgy, it may help to tell everyone your problem instead of just posting a pastebin link...
<l90bpm> is cedega like wine for games only?
<beg1689> good luck, that was just the first result of a google search
<TheAppleSeed> i know shane.. i read the all :( but they all have the same problem, and no answers lol
<Innatech> mkquist: You might want to have a look here and see if it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1439496
<cables> l90bpm, I don't think it's games *only*, but it is enhanced for games. Not entirely sure about that though.
<ubuntuEdgy> cables:i dont knwo what to say lol
<shane634> TheAppleSeed, specific problem?
<arrenlex> l90bpm: cedega is a proprietary fork of wine specialised to run games.
<l90bpm> I see
<cables> ubuntuEdgy, well mention that MythTV won't start and you're getting a graphics error.
<TheAppleSeed> i can run the game but i cant get more than 5 fps v.v
<arrenlex> TheAppleSeed: Do you have 3D acceleration?
<l90bpm> I don't play too many games anyhow.. just read a lil about it earlier and I was curious
<TheAppleSeed> yeap
<_Jaak_> what is wrong with the wine 0.9.33 update? i get error libgphoto2-2 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is installed
<waxyfresh> cables: i trust and love automatix
<waxyfresh> cables: it does have a tendency to break stuff
<waxyfresh> anyone been able to get zork nemisis to work with wine
<l90bpm> trying to familiarize myself to this alien world
<mkquist> innatech - thnx ill check it out
<sheri_rao> _Jaak_, make sure u have all dependencies cleared
<waxyfresh> anyone been able to get zork nemisis to work with wine
<mcfaddin> sheri_rao>  i think that i have the original wine that i loaded from the applications program.  how can i add extra repos?
<_Jaak_> sheryi_rao, euuh?
<shane634> TheAppleSeed, what vid card?
<crdlb> waxyfresh, I've tried ZGI and it wouldn't work
<arrenlex> _Jaak_: 0.9.33 isn't in the repositories. What are you talking about?
<TheAppleSeed> you can see my post too, "NoMoreWindoze" is the user, its the biig post
<TheAppleSeed> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312482&page=24
<slavik> I compiled my wine ... because they haven't commited the mouse patch yet :(
<kristoffer> anyone who want to help me with my ktorrent? i get this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10952/
<heat``> windoze is such a cool way to say windows.
<TheAppleSeed> xD
<arrenlex> heat``: ...no, it isn't. o_O
<heat``> exactly
<LadyNikon> heat``: i prefer winblows
<TheAppleSeed> lol
<heat``> oh thats real cool too.
<_Jaak_> arrenlex, well it is here...
<arrenlex> ...oh, I forgot, I removed sarcasm-detector last time I upgraded. Sorry.
<slavik> microslop wrote winblows
* arrenlex apt-get installs sarcasm-detector
<heat``> yikes
<waxyfresh> crdlb: zgi?is that a dif version of zork?
<shaigar> i prefer "that wonderful operating system that made computers more commonplace, thus allowing nix OS's to become stronger"
<arrenlex> !windows
<arrenlex> :)
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<shaigar> true it doesnt work, doesnt mean it didnt contribute in a big way
<slavik> shaigar: you mean vista?
<l90bpm> aptitude get in edgy right?
<crdlb> waxyfresh, yes Zork: Grand Inquisitor, released right after Nemesis
<shaigar> no windows as a whole
<kristoffer> Guys?:) someones good at kTorrent?
<arrenlex> I like dpkg's !windows more: (15:57:16) dpkg: PCs are like air conditioners, if you open Windows(R) they don't work.
<shane634> TheAppleSeed, sorry i can't help with wine too much
<l90bpm> lmao
<TheAppleSeed> :((
<slavik> arrenlex: ROFL, where is that?
<heat``> but..
<heat``> airconditioners still work if you open windows
<heat``> :|
<arrenlex> slavik: #debian. dpkg is their bot. He owns ubotu... not as helpful, but hilarious.
<arrenlex> slavik: Ask him about the meaning of life and things :)
<slavik> heh
<LordLimecat> if he says 42...
<LordLimecat> -_-
<heat``> if he says 42 i will laugh so hard because of that jokes freshness.
<TheAppleSeed> wow is the last thing i cant do on ubuntu >.< now i have to keep switching :l
<ravi> anyone in here know what's wrong when I have a high RX error count in my ifconfig
<ravi> ?
<kristoffer> SOmeony who wants to help me with KTorrent?
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then add this # Repository for wine
<sheri_rao> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<sheri_rao> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<clearzen>  ravi: are you connected to a hub?
<arrenlex> kristoffer: What's the problem/
<shane634> TheAppleSeed, there is a thread on the board about boosting fps in wine search for it
<Oswy> OK, there must be something wrong with the download.
<Oswy> I re-burned the ISO, and I'm still having a kernel panic.
<Oswy> :/
<kristoffer> arrenlex, thank god..:) I can't download. i dont no why but i get this message in the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10952/
<Oswy> Even thhough the md5sums checked out.
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, did u add wine repo
<Innatech> oswy: bizzare.
<Oswy> Anything else I can try?
<ravi> hah, still going huh Oswy
<Oswy> Yeah.
<ravi> that's one crazy problem you have there
<Oswy> Now I've wasted TWO CD-Rs. :D :D :D
<Oswy> Could it be my computer?
<mcfaddin> no, i didn't, but i just found out that wine does not support USB
<Innatech> Oswy: Well.....I think you can net install Ubuntu.
<cefx> Does anyone know of a GUI ftp program with fxp abilities for KDE?
<Oswy> What?/How?
<kristoffer> arrenlex: in KTorrent the status is stalled and tracker status is invalid response
<cefx> kcmpureftpd isn't listed anywhere...and can't find it
<Oswy> Oh.
<Oswy> ic
<shane634> Oswy, just made coasters is all
<Oswy> How do I do that?
<Oswy> Hahaha.
<preVail> cefx, even though it is for gnome gftp is the best that i have found
<arrenlex> kristoffer: I've never seen that, sorry.
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, r u  trying to install window base USB driver through wine?
<mcfaddin> so i guess the only thing i can do is to run XP instead of ubuntu.
<mcfaddin> yeah, i am
<ravi> bah, I hate ubuntu's network install
<cefx> preVail: can it fxp?
<kramer3d> whats that thing called where it installs all the stuff for u ? autonomix?
<ljl> !automatix | kramer3d
<ubotu> kramer3d: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kristoffer> arrenlex, but damn..:) I really need help;)
<ravi> automatix
<preVail> cefx yes
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, did ubuntu not detect ur USB drive?
<Innatech> Oswy: Links incoming! Somewhat outdated, but should be a decent start.
<Oswy> So any other options?
<kramer3d> thanks
<kramer3d> XD
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Oswy> k
<trev_> i can't login with gaim or make contact with login.oscar.com, can anyone help me?
<surge> I'm having trouble with getting mod_userdir working, I goto the url with sitename.com/~site4 and it goes to the directory of /home/sitename/public_html/site4 instead of /home/site4/public_html
<Oswy> Outdated=what?
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<arrenlex> ljl: DUDE! You're not wearing caps! Put those back on, aaaugh >__<
<l90bpm> you don't need it
<ravi> yeah, just noticed the high RX error count, have more than 38603 errors. what could be wrong, how do I fix it?
<Oswy> not 6.10?
<surge> I'm stumped on how to fix it.
<l90bpm> how hard is it to copy and paste?
<preVail> cefx, you may want to try kasablanca as well although i prefer gftp
<kramer3d> O_O
<kramer3d> automatix breaks system??!?!
<kramer3d> what do people recomend?
<ravi> what?
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, did ubuntu not detect ur USB drive?
<shane634> kramer3d, it never broke mine
<IndyGunFreak> kramer3d: not usually, but folks here swear it does
<arrenlex> kramer3d: Every once in a while. Yep.
<LjL> kramer3d: yes. doing things the proper way, i.e. through APT
<ravi> kramer3d, are you high?
<SheaTara> is it normal for update-manager to remove about 101 packages?
<LjL> !software > kramer3d    (kramer3d, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> shane634: mine either
<mcfaddin> no.  when i go into the device manager it shows that the cable is connected, and it tells me that it's for the program i want to use it in, but i have no way to make the Vag Com program recognize that there is anything connected
<SheaTara> -- for upgrading from dapper to edgy
<ravi> LjL, Automatix == through APT for newbs
<Innatech> Oswy:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555       http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797.html     http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<Oswy> k
<kramer3d> ravi: what?!
<Oswy> Thanks.
<waxyfresh> whats a good key logger?
<sethk> ravi, what percentage of packets have errors?  how do you know that number is high?
<LjL> kramer3d: debian has gone a long way to make installation of software easy, and ubuntu inherits all of that. why create shaky scripts to do the same thing?
<shane634> automatix is n the repos
<ravi> oh crap, sorry
<IdleOne> ravi, automatix is bad and NOT in the repos
<SheaTara> waxyfresh: I don't believe there is one, but why would you need it?
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: i guess i've just not experienced the "shakiness"
<kramer3d> cause if there's an even easier way, then why not :D
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, just connect usb flash drive ubuntu should detect it u wud c usb drive on ur desktop icon
<waxyfresh> <-----loves automatix
<ravi> oh I know, I'm sorry for being politically incorrect
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: see !worksforme...
<clearzen> ravi: are you connected to a hub?
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: i know, i know...lol
<Oswy> What?
<Oswy> I need floppies for this?
<mcfaddin> you see, the USB device has the software key in it.  windows would typically use the driver (which needs to be installed) to read the software key in the FOB of the USB
<ravi> clearzen: to a router
<l90bpm> it comes packaged in mandriva one doesn't it?
<kramer3d> grr...
<mcfaddin> i have tried to just plug it in many times, but nothing comes up
<clearzen> ravi: how many computers are connected to the same router?
<ravi> Oswy: network install for Ubuntu is archaic, they really need to grow up the network install part of ubuntu
<surge6> Anyone have any experiance with mod_userdir under apache2?
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, do this command in terminal lsusb
<Oswy> Gah.
<shane634> IdleOne, funny it is in my synaptic
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, lsusb
<Innatech> Oswy: yeah.
<ravi> clearzen: 3 wired, 5 wireless
<Oswy> Should I try it anyway?
<moot_> I need help uninstalling Java
<Oswy> I don't even think I have floppies anymore.
<ravi> probably more like 2 or 3 now wireless
<Innatech> Oswy: Here, try this. It's more detailed and updated for breezy.
<IdleOne> shane634, because you have added the repository but it is not a ubuntu repo and not supported
<Innatech> oswy: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<LjL> moot_: how did you install it?
<mcfaddin> i have the drivers that have been copied and pasted into wine
<Oswy> k cool
<shane634> IdleOne, ok thanks
<mcfaddin> ok, it says that it's a Bus device
<Oswy> This is 6.10?
<clearzen> ravi: have you thought of segmenting your network so they are not all on the same node?
<mcfaddin> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0403:fa24 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd
<mcfaddin> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ravi> clearzen: you mean like on different subnets?
<clearzen> ravi: yeah
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, driver wont work through wine , use this command and tell me lsusb
<kramer3d> how do I install flash for ubuntu
<arrenlex> !flash | kramer3d
<ubotu> kramer3d: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<IdleOne> shane634, I am curious to see your /etc/apt/sources.list could you pastebin it
<clearzen> ravi: change the subnet for the wireless
<ravi> clearzen: not that high throughput of a network, just used at home
<erichj> penguin.swf is for linux
<Oswy> Hmm.
<erichj> get it at adobe.com
<mcfaddin> should i use this command, and THEN try using the program?
<Oswy> So what do I do with this?
<ravi> clearzen, why would that make my issues with errors better?
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, lsusb
<clearzen> ravi: it can still cause network slowdowns
<shane634> IdleOne,  i know nothing of irc or pastebin lol only on here a week
<Oswy> Is a server already set up?
<clearzen> ravi: I believe it would
<IdleOne> !pastebin | shane634
<ubotu> shane634: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mcfaddin> ok, this is what i got:
<mcfaddin> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0403:fa24 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd
<mcfaddin> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Innatech> Oswy: You don't want to do it exactly the way he describes. Check the link at the bottom too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Oswy> k
<ravi> clearzen: ok... but I've never had problems in the past and I have done plenty of transfers!
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, this command wud help u c if ur usb drive really mounted /detected
<shane634> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<l90bpm> can't get flash installed for some reason?  now I won't be able to see all those ads:(
<mcfaddin> ok, so it does detect it
<ravi> clearzen: by plenty I mean terrabytes and terrabytes worth
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, is usb pluged in?
<mcfaddin> yep
<shane634> ubotu, well a friendly one lol
<clearzen> ravi: I could be wrong. But it did help me at my home as well.
<erichj> FLASH: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Oswy> Ugh.
<erichj> for linux
<Oswy> I have NO IDEA what to do with this.
<Oswy> ><
<ravi> clearzen: ok, I'll try that but do you think it could be something more physical like the wire?
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, it does not , u better better use other socket change it physically
<Oswy> Do I need to set up a server, or is there already one set up?
<ravi> clearzen: or would that cause problems in both Rx and Tx transmissions?
<Innatech> Oswy: you'll need a DHCP server to give you machine an IP. Your router will be running one. You should be fine from there. Read through the blog entry, but follow the instructions in the linked Ubuntu community page.
<slavik> person with the 5700 nvidia card and wow not going above 5fps ... you need better ahrdware or lower gfx settings :P
<ravi> Oswy, I wish I could just mail you your computer with Ubuntu beautifully installed :(
<DM|> Can anyone help me with Samba?
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Oswy> I have a router, yeah.
<ravi> you've spent a whole lot of time on this issue
<Oswy> :/
<mcfaddin> if you want more info on what i am plugging in, go to http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/usb/usb-config.html
<Oswy> So I can transfer it from my computer to the same computer?
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0403:fa24 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd this mesg mean usb drive is detected
<l90bpm> erichj..  tried that.. unable to locate a webplayer that matches my platform and browser
<erichj> what browser?
<l90bpm> the fox
<clearzen> ravi: if you haven't had problems before I would check it...but I would expect to see problems with both Rx and Tx if it was the cable
<Innatech> oswy: oh. No, those instructions assume you have another computer handy you can connect to with TFTP.
<shane634> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10953/
<sheri_rao> mcfaddin, open file browser and u can get into this drive wats a big deal?
<Oswy> I'm running XP now; this seems to be for Linux.
<Oswy> Oh.
<erichj> want me to just send you the archive for flash?
<Oswy> Hmm.
<shane634> i hope i did it right lol
<yoink> Hi, does anyone here use udev rules to fire events on usb plugin?
<l90bpm> well I'm installing it on another machine
<Innatech> Oswy: just a sec. I'll read through it and see if I can host what you need for a little while. It'll be slow over the net but better than nothing.
<Oswy> So I could download it to my laptop and then send it to my PC?
<dragonriot> anyone here have any experience with Vyatta OFR as a VMWare appliance?  Figured I'd ask here since it uses Ubuntu as the host for the appliance itself...
<Oswy> Oh, cool.
<Oswy> Thanks.
<PirateHead> I want to add a new syntax highlighting mode to Gedit. Can somebody walk me through it or help me find documentation?
<Innatech> Oswy: yes--if you have a laptop, that's idea.
<Oswy> k
<vox754> PirateHead, what syntax
<Oswy> Can I do it over Windows, through cmd prompt or something?
<clearzen> ravi: do you have wireshark??
<PirateHead> vox754: www.byond.com's "DM" language.
<erichj> Pirate: view->highlight mode and select your language
<Innatech> Oswy: You can put a TFTP server on your windows laptop (google: solar wind tftp) and then point your server at it to netinstall.
<Oswy> k, this download will be about 20 minutes.
<PirateHead> erichj: the language I am using is fairly nonstandard and is thus not supported in Gedit by default.
<Juz_moi> is there a package search page(s) for ubuntu, lik there is for debian?
<l90bpm> firefox's plug in finder can't do it either  (Unknown Plugin application/x-director
<vox754> PirateHead, I don't know, but I would be interested to know how to do it. You can try contacting the developers.
<l90bpm> wait, heres something...   tar.gz or rpm?
<PirateHead> erichj: do you know anything specifically about Gedit configuration?
<erichj> not really
<Slart> Juz_moi: yes there is.. .I think it's packages.ubuntu.org or something similar
<Juz_moi> something like http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<erichj> i use bluefish
<IdleOne> shane634, yup you added the repos for automatix. Im surprised you still have a working system. I suggest you uninstall that and and see !easysource
<Juz_moi> tnx
<Slart> Juz_moi: last time I needed it I googled for it... wasn't that hard to find
<clearzen> ravi: Are you still there?
<erichj> how is it that people have so much trouble with automatix
<shane634> IdleOne, if it aint broke i aint fixin it lol
<ravi> zen, you in here?
<l90bpm> which to choose? which to choose?  any many mighty moe..   .tar.gz or .rpm?
<clearzen> ravi: yeah
<Slart> erichj: perhaps because automatix assumes things about your system? or doesn't do everything "by the book".. just guesses
<Innatech> Can someone help Oswy with his netinstall when he comes back? I've got to run.
<shane634> IdleOne, this system has been running for nearly a year like this
<ravi> clearzen: I just noticed another error when grabbing an IP address from the router
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<IdleOne> shane634, ok cool
<Oswy> k, downloading now.
<Juz_moi> ah kwel it's a .com
<Juz_moi> tnx all
<Oswy> 25 minutes or so.
<clearzen> ravi: I was going to tell you you may want to run wireshark on your network to get a better idea of what is going wrong
<clearzen> ravi: what error
<shane634> IdleOne,  perhaps i am a very lucky man lol
<l90bpm> anyone?
<ravi> clearzen: DHCDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval7 ip length 314 disagrees with bytes received 534. Asccepting packet with data after udp upload.
<ravi> sorry for the horrible spelling
<ravi> however, it goes on gets itself the ip
<IdleOne> shane634, perhaps. I have never had luck with automatix. needed to reinstall Ubuntu twice because of it but if it works for you...
<l90bpm> what is the difference between a tar and an rpm???????????????????
<MostKnown53> hello if i install the oem version can i install the programs i want
<ravi> l90bm, whats the difference between a pile of shit and a neatly organized pile of shit?
<l90bpm> lmao
<IdleOne> l90bpm, tar is a compression format and rpm is not used by Ubuntu
<l90bpm> nothing
<shane634> IdleOne, yeah that can happen machines are different after all.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ravi
<ubotu> ravi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DM|> I have a problem with Samba, im accessing a windows machine from my ubuntu box, and it keeps asking me for username and password... and it shouldnt, the windows PC doesnt have a password.... HELP
<l90bpm> i see
<ravi> oh, sorry
<LjL> *ahum*... ravi, perhaps try other analogies, please?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | ravi
<X86echo> mmmmmmmmmm
<ravi> didn't notice that you were that stringent in here. sorry about that everyone
<PriceChild> l90bpm, tar's usually contain source, rpm's are binaries for redhat package management distros
<l90bpm> so I can't use tar either?
<Innatech> Oswy: ok. I'm afraid I've got to run. Hopefully others here can help you out from here.  However, before you get too far down the rabbit hole, I'd suggest trying to boot Knoppix. It's worth burning it to have it around, and if you can get that up and running you can come at it from that angle.
<sheri_rao> l90bpm, rpm is specifically for radhat base distro like deb for dabian, and taz is archive extention
<usagent> howdy all, just started with Ubuntu today and have a quick question about the mouse functions
<clearzen> ravi: do you know how to run wireshark?
<ravi> yse
<ravi> clearzen: yes*
<X86echo>  whats the difference between a pile of shit and a neatly organized pile of shit? ravi what are you saying man
<vox754> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vox754> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sheri_rao> l90bpm, use tar if other only option is rpm , provided u r on ubuntu or non-redhat
<ravi> rpms can be converted with alien
<ravi> sorry for the redundancies
<eck> in practice, i have not found alien to work very well
<vox754> !info alien
<shane634> ravi, yes they can
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<eck> if you have a tarball you're better off building the source
* Innatech will return!
<clearzen> ravi: personally I would use that tool to pinpoint the networking problem. I'll see if I can find what it might be from that error.
<ravi> X86echo, "what are you saying man" I am just trying to display my hatred for everything that has to do anything with a yum repository
<shane634> eck, what problems with alien did you have?
<usagent> Can anyone please tell me if single click is available instead of having to double click on things?
<screaming_flower> does anyone have any suggestions for getting a ati 1950 pro video card working under ubuntu without the crappy vesa drivers (i would kinda like some video acceleration)
<whta> is the ntfs write support still considered dangerous?
<ravi> yes it is usagent, there I have told you.
<IdleOne> !ati | screaming_flower
<ubotu> screaming_flower: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<X86echo> lol ravi its ok
<jron2> is it possible to cache the needed files into memory using the ubuntu livecd so I can burn a cd in a laptop with only one cd drive. (due to having to remove the cd) wasn't sure if this would work
<Slart> whta: I wouldn't trust it for serious stuf.. but I think it's supposed to be ok
<usagent> ravi: could you tell me how to turn it on?
<whta> slart: for simple moving files back and forth you'd say it's ok?
<sheri_rao> usagent, tell me ur file browser nautilus go top menu EDIT>Preference
<eck> shane634: it might be ok for converting a .tgz to a .deb, but when I tried to convert a .rpm I ended up having to do most of the installation manually
<ravi> usagent: not from right here but you can go to preferences of nautilus
<l90bpm> sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-gnash got it for me
<shane634> eck, ok
<l90bpm> so nm about the two piles
<ravi> gah, sheri got it
<ravi> hahah
<Slart> whta: I'm not sure.. I haven't tried it.. but I've heard other people say it's ok... I just don't want to tell you it's ok when I haven't tried it myself.. perhaps someone else has
<sheri_rao> usagent, in file browser nautilus go top menu EDIT>Preference (behavior)
<froydinn> hi there folks, can anybody gimme a good link to help installing and setting up xgl ?
<kakume> i'm trying to install ubuntu with the 64-bit alt cd, and my network won't auto or manual configure properly. The net card I'm trying to use is the nforce4 onboard ethernet. is anyone aware of a workaround?
<Slart> whta: if I were you I'd create a small partition and try moving files back and forth
<froydinn> ive done some that i found but with no luck
<IdleOne> !xgl | froy
<ubotu> froy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<IdleOne> !xgl | froydinn
<ubotu> froydinn: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<froydinn> !xgl
<froydinn> thx
<sheri_rao> froydinn, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29 and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28ATI.29
<DrOnline> !
<froydinn> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Vong> Im trying to get my nVidia GS 7900 Go card to work, and running into lots of problems.  can anyone help me out there?
<shane634> Vong, you got msn?
<l90bpm> is guarddog a good firewall?
<bruenig> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Vong> yes shane634
<shane634> add shane47143 i will help ya
<l90bpm> ok... was just going down the page...  sorry :-$
<IndyGunFreak> cough, don't tell him about automatix, cough.
<froydinn> does anybody know by if the nvidia geforce go 7300 has 3d for the xgl ? when i run the the glxinfo it does not say rendering: YES
<bruenig> froydinn, #ubuntu-effects
<froydinn> thx
<cafuego_> froydinn: it does, provided you're using the closed/non-free nvidia drivers.
<froydinn> humn closed non free ...triky .....
<froydinn> lol
<froydinn> well i a newbie u know i was following some howto that told me to updatethe nvidia-xgl drivers i think
<froydinn> wich i did
<cafuego_> Not really, just apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<cafuego_> And change one word in the X config file.
<arooni> how can i get my synaptics touchpad to automatically turn off when i'm typing, and auto turn back on when i'm done typing (after a certain delay etc...)???? (i have a sony laptop)
<froydinn> i did the whole thing when i try to run the sessions that has the xgl it asks for the login goes in then comes back to the login again
<froydinn> im gonna try cafuego
<froydinn> thx
<Jaguar> cafugo_: Talking about getting hardware acceleration for an Nvidia card (just joined)?
<dthacker> where is sudo's default log?
<mkquist> anyone know if installing grub on a very small partition on a 400gig drive might help boot probs on an older pc?
<froydinn> hey folks can anybody gimme a hand on finding out if my nvidia geforce go 7300 has the 3d rendering ?
<eck> dthacker: i think /var/log/auth
<Xteven> hi, has anyone tried encfs ?
<cefx> are there any gui ftp daemons?
<kakume> i'm trying to install ubuntu with the 64-bit alt cd, and my network won't auto or manual configure properly. The net card I'm trying to use is the nforce4 onboard ethernet. is anyone aware of a workaround?
<froydinn> xlginfo gimmes error in rendering
<froydinn> :(
<eck> a gui daemon?
<cafuego_> cefx: For Linux? I doubt it.
<eck> that would sort of defeat the point
<BryanJK> i just wanted to say UBUNTU RULES
<cefx> yeah
<cefx> heh
<dthacker> eck, /var/log/auth.log.    tnx!!
<BryanJK> yes
<factotum> yeah, ive had pretty good luck with 6.06 but i still have probs with 6.10
<Slart> cefx: perhaps you might rephrase that question.. don't you want a ftp server with a graphical setup application?
<Jaguar> !envy | froydinn
<ubotu> froydinn: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Slart> cefx: or some kind of gui for configuring it
<factotum> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cefx> Slart: GUI for configuring it.  GUI for setting it up or running it.
<factotum> anyone know an app for adjusting gamma, preferably gtk or with a gui that will add settings to xorg.conf?
<kakume> please, can someone help me configuring this network card? otherwise I'll need to switch to gentoo (ick)
<l90bpm> where does democracytv hide at on the system?
<eck> cefx: i don't think so, but the config file for vsftpd is very easy to understand
<factotum> kakume, dont have another nic to use? bummer
<l90bpm> I installed it but now I can't find it
<Slart> cefx: then there might be sometihng out there... some linux people are picky about what you ask for =).. just ask for a ftpserver with some kind of gui for configuration and start/stop.. you might get better answers that way
<factotum> l90bpm, check sound and video menu
<arooni> how can i get my synaptics touchpad to automatically turn off when i'm typing, and auto turn back on when i'm done typing (after a certain delay etc...)???? (i have a sony laptop)
<l90bpm> must not have installed properly...
<kakume> factotum: it's not that I dont have another  NIC lying around, but I'd really like it if the stuff on my motherboard just worked, like it did in 32-bit edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eck> cefx: one of the problems is that historically a lot of ftp servers have had big security problems, so you don't want to go with some random ftp daemon that you found with a gui.... and i think the two most widely used ones (proftpd and vsftpd) both lack gui configs
<trond> cefx: Install gproftd
<spikeyone> quit
<cefx> eck: I'm having problems with vsftpd.
<cefx> heh
<trond> cefx: You can set everything up from there
<eck> cefx: with what exactly?
<cefx> [R]  550 Permission denied.
<cefx> someone uploading/changing dir's
<factotum> l90bpm, ah gotcha. I had the same probelm with freebsd with an nforce2, recompiled the kernel
<cefx> permissions mostly
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wo0lverine!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wo0lverine!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<factotum> nforce didnt play nice out of the box
<L4J> hello
<cefx> maybe 022 instead of 077
<new_to_ubuntu> hello chanel
<cafuego_> cefx: Did you enable uploading in the cfg file?
<BryanJK> for a reccomendation, im going to do a dual boot with all my backup on a single NTFS partition
<new_to_ubuntu> I have just upgraded to feisty
<ompaul> new_to_ubuntu, then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<new_to_ubuntu> and I have the main user profile in kubuntu and had another secondary user on ubuntu both on the same computer
<mkquist> hey folks - can grub be installed on a fat32 partition?
<bruenig> new_to_ubuntu, #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<Jaguar> !enter | new_to_ubuntu
<ubotu> new_to_ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BryanJK> blah, so heres the question...  can I access Linux partitions from a windows install?
<cefx> yeah i did
<cefx> I changed the permissions...
<cefx> from 022 to 077
<CheshireViking> mkquist, yes it can, I've got a multi boot system with Grub installed on my Win XP Fat32 primary drive
<bruenig> BryanJK, with fs-driver.org you can
<BryanJK> okay
<L4J> I am using Ubuntu Dapper Drake and am very happy with it. I have always used my USB, by simply plugging in the USB Cable and clicking the icon on the desktop. But I recently purchased a new camera that saves the files in ".raw" format.... When I use my windows computer it will allow to run a .exe program and convert the photos... But I cannot figure out a way to convert them using Ubuntu... any help would be greatly appreciated.
<mkquist> CheshireViking - thanx
<BryanJK> ill check that out, thanks
<Heroin01> what is the default password for a fresh mysql install?
<mbonnick> hello. i need some help with my display. I just bought an Acer X191W 19" Widescreen but the display is all messed up. There is an overlap at the side that I can't get rid of
<eck> Heroin01: iirc there is none
<Jaguar> bruenig: Have anything like that for Ext3?
<bruenig> !info dcraw | L4J
<ubotu> l4j: dcraw: decode raw digital camera images. In component main, is extra. Version 8.38-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 344 kB
<bruenig> Jaguar, it works for ext3 and ext2
<bruenig> even though I know it says ext2
<carpediem> L4J: I think it depends on the camera.  I think raw is different for each camera, as I recall.
<BryanJK> okay, and is it possible to access a windows ntfs partition through Linux?
<Jaguar> bruenig: Ah, now I see it, I only glanced at the page and saw only Ext2 :)
<L4J> So how would I convert the images?
<PriceChild> Heroin01, just login as root from localhost, no password
<preaction> !ntfs | BryanJK
<ubotu> BryanJK: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bruenig> BryanJK, by default, you can mount and read it. You need ntfs-3g if you want to be able to write
<L4J> I have a Philips PT44434... If that helps
<bruenig> L4J, dcraw like ubotu said
<Heroin01> eck ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wo0lverine!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wo0lverine!*@*!##unavailable]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<BryanJK> okay
<BryanJK> and lets say I have 2 partitions on windows which are also ntfs, it can read those also?
<bruenig> BryanJK, yeah...........
<BryanJK> okay........... im just making sure
<bruenig> if it can read one ntfs partition...........
<kakume> ooooookayyy, I just solved my problem with the ethernet card on nforce 4
<factotum> awsome, gentoo then?
<BryanJK> yea
<andy101> anyone know how I can get a list of packages that I have installed that aren't dependancies of others packages? I am thinking apt-cache might be able to help but can't figure out how to do it
<kakume> it seems that the network card that is plugged in has switched from eth0 on 32-bit to eth1 on 64-bit :/
<eck> Heroin01: hmm... maybe you can set it if you run dpkg-reconfigure
<eck> just a guess
<kakume> wierdness
<factotum> hah! of all things!
<colbert> how do I make a program that starts in a window, start at a certain place on the screen ??
<BryanJK> and a last few things, what would be a wiki/site/document to read up on Linux File systems... like about all the /dev/ ect because im a huge noob at linux
<eck> colbert: in gnome? i think you can do this with devilspie
<colbert> eck: Yes I am in gnome
<bruenig> BryanJK, for linux filesystems, wikipedia will do. If you are talking about how to mount partitions,
<colbert> ok how do I set up devilspie ?
<bruenig> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Flannel> bruenig: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<BryanJK> noob no, like all about it... like where what kinds of files go where, and about how it uses the entire filesystem
<comradevik> is it possible to symlink to a usb device
<BryanJK> I pretty much know nothing about how it does all its files
<peepsalot> does anyone know why Totem can't(and never could) play a damn thing on my computer?
<eck> colbert: http://wiki.foosel.net/linux/devilspie
<bruenig> ext3 reiser, etc.
<eck> !info devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.1-1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bruenig> that is what I was thinking by filesystem
<BryanJK> Well, nvm
<factotum> peepsalot, the application, or just no sound?
<peepsalot> mplayer seems to work, which would suggest that I have the codecs installed.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mkpaa> anyone else noticed a problem with last 2 ubuntu kernel updates. they fail to recognize a common integrated realtek ethernet adapter. had to start with kernel .15-26 and everything worked fine
<Oswy> Alright!
<peepsalot> factotum, no sound for sound files, no video for video files, it just doesn't do anything
<Oswy> Finally finished.
<peepsalot> i'm so sick of it
<mlankhorst> oh my god ubuntu r0x0rs the big 111!!! :p
<factotum> probably the same reason I could never grab photos off my powershot with 6.10, I'll just never know
<smarteeo> how do you change the number of lines that scroll when you move the mousewheel, its driving me crazy
<IndyGunFreak> mlankhorst: lmao
<ThinkingMan> So I'm editing fstab, and I noticed ubuntu is using uuids instead of labels like I'm used to (/dev/sda4 for example), is there an advantage to that, and is it cool to still use /dev/sda4 instead of the uuid?
<Oswy> Can anyone help me set up a net install, then, please?
<bruenig> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<martian_manhunte> Please, I need some help setting up my Unbuntu XServer for a GeForce FX 5200
<eck> ThinkingMan: personally i prefer labels, but they are pretty similar, there isn't a huge advantage either way
<Oswy> I have a thingy, but I think the commands are for Linux only, and I'm on XP
<Lord_Illidan> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How can I disable cpufreq?
<peepsalot> i just don't understand why totem is the default player, when it doesn't seem capable of _doing anything_.  Am I the only person with this problem
<eck> ThinkingMan: the main reason they are used is in case device names change
<Oswy> I had a couple of people here before who were gonna help me, but they left.
<Oswy> :/
<soothsay> peepsalot: Did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Lord_Illidan> peppsalot: I agree
<ThinkingMan> eck: OK, so the short answer is not much and go ahead and use /dev/sda4
<Biscuitian_Warhe> peepsalot: Get the codecs before you say that :P
<eck> yeah, that's fine
<ThinkingMan> thanks eck
<peepsalot> if i didn't have the codecs, wouldn't mplayer not work either?
<Oswy> So anyone know how to do a netinstall over XP?
<smarteeo> any ideas anyone?
<soothsay> Mplayer uses ffmpeg
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I used to hate totem, but I found it's "decent", though the web plugin is cheesey
<smarteeo> how do i change the number of lines my mouse wheel scrolls
<andy101> peepsalot: It's the fault of the US governement with their DMCA and Software Patents, there's nought Ubuntu can do
<Biscuitian_Warhe> you could get gstreamer-0.10-ffmpeg
<soothsay> peepsalot: totem uses gstreamer (by default)
<Lord_Illidan> I have the codecs, and still....vlc and gxine work better than emacs/totem
<soothsay> peepsalot: vs. ffmpeg for Mplayer. They have different backends
<soothsay> Lord_Illidan: emacs plays video?
<jason_> Hey all, I got a quick question. Have any of you been able to install Wine 0.9.33?
<Fredle> emacs can do everything
<soothsay> heh
<eck> at the end of the day they all use libavcodec :-)
<peepsalot> and i could have sworn iu removed this scourge from my hard drive but it somehow it seems to have reared it's head again.
<Flannel> Fredle: that's because emacs is an operating system, not a text editor.
<Fredle> but I prever vim..
<Oswy> Dammit.
<ThinkingMan> next quick question how do I get my newly mounted partition to appear in the "places" menu in nautilus?
<Fredle> Flannel, emacsos..  but that's just linux with emacs..
<ThinkingMan> I'm assuming I add a symlink somewhere....
<ThinkingMan> the question is where....
<Flannel> ThinkingMan: places menu has anything mounted in /media/ I believe.
<Fredle> I see it as a developpers joke.. who uses emacs..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wo0lverine!*@*!##unavailable]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ThinkingMan> hrm....
<Fredle> ThinkingMan, it should not be mounted the good old unixfashion way
<Berzerke1> Hi
<Berzerke1> I'm back
<Berzerke1> lol
<Berzerke1> I installed it ok
<brynk> my bluetooth headset keeps disconnecting, anyone know what i can do about that?
<Oswy> Nobody knows how to do a netinstall over XP?
<eck> i have things mounted the 'old fashioned' way that show up in places...
<Flannel> !install | Oswy
<Berzerke1> but it's still giving me the same error when I try to boot it
<ubotu> Oswy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<eck> i have no idea why though
<ThinkingMan> Fredle, what do you mean by "it"
<fr500> Oswy: there is an entru on the wiki for that, it pretty easy
<eck> aha
<Flannel> Oswy: The old OS youre installing over doesn't matter
<eck> you can drag folders there
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Cool.
<Fredle> ThinkingMan, your filesystem
<linxeh> whats the best divx player for linux that can do upscaling etc ?
<Oswy> I just need a router to transfer it, right?
<linxeh> vlc doesnt seem to do any interpolation
<eck> you need an internet connection, not necessarily a router
<IgorSobreira> hey...how can i get all the video plugins...with the mplayer??
<Oswy> Right.
<Oswy> But don't I need to transfer it from one comp to another?
<eck> no, you can just get it off of http/ftp
<eck> from a public site i mean
<Oswy> Hmm, k.
<Fredle> make yourself a proxy :-)
<eck> you can do the netinstall using any mirror
<ThinkingMan> Fredle, maybe I'm misunderstanding you, what do you mean by good ole unixfashion way?
<Alonea> How do I configure my wacom tablet to work correctly with the gimp? It wasn't listed under input devices.
<l90bpm> I have an amd sempron but for some reason only the 64 packages install properly??  any ideas?
<Fredle> ThinkingMan, wel, time like..  need to mount a filesystem manualy
<Fredle> as far as I know most of the distro's out there do that kind a stuff automaticaly
<ThinkingMan> Fredle, yeah, I'm adding it to /etc/fstab, is there an issue with that?
<Fredle> if it's some removable media
<eck> ThinkingMan: i think it might be doing it based on things mounted by lable/uuid... you can drag and drop the mountpoint into the sidebar to have it show up though
<linxeh> l90bpm: not all semprons are 64bit
<eck> all of my partitions with labels show up there
<Fredle> /etc/fstab is still good, for servers. but for desktops (kde.. gnome.. others) there are alternatives now
<l90bpm> well no.. mine is not 64 bit.. that's just it
#ubuntu 2008-03-10
<moreati> !flash | ut2004player
<zcat[1]> just not sure how much I can explain in a 1hr presentation
<bradley__> LjL: i have but that wont let me use the compiz effects
<ubotwo> ut2004player: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Then move the mouse around
<moreati> !java | ut2004player
<LjL> bradley__, what model of card?
<ArthurArchnix> LjL He wanted help with that page. I am walking him through it step by step. That is step one on that page.
<ubotwo> ut2004player: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<drc> zcat[1]:  Who is your audience?  That determines how you go about it.
<johan> as i said...ive been using windows a while..so all i could think of was the applications windows uses as its gnome
<DIL_> zcat[1]: it depends on your target audience no?
<johan> its calles explorer.exe :P
<beautifulsnow> johan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Advanced_Desktop_Effects_.28Compiz_Fusion.29
<bradley__> LjL: a mobility radoen X1400
<johan> called*
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: lmao, thats an important step #1
<LjL> ArthurArchnix, ah sorry, i missed the /ATI at the end.
<johan> ok..ill check that out..later guys
<zcat[1]> target audience is a bunch of 60+ windows users :)
<DASPRiD> hehe
<johan> y'all aware of that im using intel gma 950...no problems with that?
<ThaRabbit> johan: the basics - http://compiz.org/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<DIL_> zcat[1]: then kis
<drc> zcat[1]:  Ah...Mother-in-Law audience then Good Luck :(
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: I have 4 desktops on my pannel
<DASPRiD> zcat[1], so you need doors :)
<miko3k> well ... anyone got an idea how to get /dev/fb* stuff working in gutsy?
<johan> ive got 2 sites to check..wich one will suit my problems first?
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1],  :) also you gotta watch out for the 'task focuesd' people, then the 'tool focused' people :) some people just want to get the job done.. other want to learn a skill.
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: should I set it to one
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: no
<bradley__> LjL so what do i do?
<drc> zcat[1]:  KRISS  (Keep it REAL Simple Stupid)
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/ . IDE CD/DVD drive. Running the two commands suggested in the pastebin produce similar results.
<zcat[1]> Hey DASPRiD any chance of expanding tremstats to do urban terror as well?
<DASPRiD> should be possible yes
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: Type this in a terminal lspci | grep ATI  does anything show up?
 * apo_ growls at resize2fs
<apo_> Finish! ><
<zcat[1]> the logfiles are pretty similar
<DIL_> zcat[1]: see i know you are not stupid
<DASPRiD> zcat[1] its both quake 3 ;)
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: one sec
<killown> do anyone known any settings to dnsmasq not erase cache dns when reboot system?
<Aval0n> http://pastebin.org/23014 anyone seen an obvious reason that's breaking?
<Aval0n> readonly it :)
<zcat[1]> DASPRiD: you need to rewrite it to be q3stats and put everything else in the config, then we could use it for trem, urt, WoP ..
<johan> wtf..now the computer is doing it again...the "minimize, maximize, shutdown" buttons dissppeared:O
<DASPRiD> zcat[1], afaik it's enough to change the frontend's icons (MOD_*) and change the regex in the parser
<LjL> bradley__, what that page explains *is* how to install the driver using the Restricted Manager. it also has a section about installing the ati.com driver, but i discourage that.
<Linux_Fresher> jrib: weblink pasted in classroom
<beautifulsnow> johan: on a terminal/command type emerald --replace &
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: yes it says 01:00.9 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radoen Mobility X1400
<beautifulsnow> johan: if that doesnt work install emerald via sudo apt-get install emerald     and johan did you read the guide I sent you?
<zcat[1]> DASPRiD: beyond my abilities. But if you want to do it there's a bunch of urban terror servers that would use it
<DASPRiD> zcat[1]: nah, tremstats is too special to simplify it
<tomd123> is there an applet for word of the day?
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: Super. That brings us to pre-requisite step four. Why do you need this driver?
<johan> im gonna read it now
<johan> thanks :P brb
<bradley__> LjL: i know but i need to get the latest one to use Compiz.... well ill just tell u the prob... i just need to run compiz
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: to run compiz effects
<johan> wtf...now it dissapperad again..when i typed in here
<johan> i used the "emerald --replace &"
<johan> maybe im just retard...
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: ok. And the fact that you could get me the lspci output says you have a basic command of the linux terminal. Let's move on as we seem to have met all the pre-requisites.
<ThaRabbit> johan: to get back to your normal sustem, use metacity --replace &
<Dr_Willis> johan,  and did you close the terminal>? and they vanished?
<ThaRabbit> johan: do that, then real the guide she sent you ;)
<LjL> bradley__, if compiz doesn't work with the standard driver, it means it's not supposed by ubuntu with your card. if you really insist on running it, at your own risk (i don't see why you'd *need* to run it), then try asking in #compiz-fusion
<DASPRiD> where is the swap partition in /dev/mapper/ defined?
<johan> yeah
<sinbox> OK how do I install the development headers for jack?
<ThaRabbit> johan: read*
<cwillu> if the shutdown and restart buttons disappeared, what did I do?
<johan> do i got to have the terminal open?
<dn4ia> does anyone know how to broadcast RTMP out?
<beautifulsnow> johan:  you're NOT a retard, you just need to follow the instructions on the guide. If you do nothing, nothing will happen ^_^;;
<Dr_Willis> johan,  do NOT NOT NOT use the close button. use the 'exit' command
<DASPRiD> beautifulsnow, sounds logical
<DASPRiD> ^_°
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: Are you using xubuntu, kubuntu, or ubuntu
<johan> ohh..ok...hahah :P whats the exit command?
<Dr_Willis> johan,  close button is killing the processes you started with &
<bradley__> LjL: i dont "need" to... but that is the entire reason for me even getting Ubuntu
<ThaRabbit> johan: yes, run "metacity --replace &" in a terminal to return to basic ubuntu
<DIL_> johan, repeat 3 times fast - "i am sofa king we todd did"  the results will tell
<Dr_Willis> exit is the proper way to close the terminal. :)
<beautifulsnow> haha Dr_Willis I didnt know that :P Now I dont have to keep the terminal open to keep running my stuff ;)
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix:  ubuntu
<DASPRiD> does NOBODY of the 400 users here know about /dev/mapper? :/
<johan> sry for holding u guys up..and YES i am going to read the site :P
<ThaRabbit> johan: then ead the guides :)
<beautifulsnow> DIL_:  youre so mean >_>
<Dr_Willis> beautifulsnow,  BASH basics wins again! :)
<cwillu> DASPRiD, you presume that even 10% of those 400 people are actually watching :p
<DIL_> johan, quite juvenile yes
<DASPRiD> cwillu, i do :>
<Dr_Willis> if you REALLY want to use the close button, You could use the nohup command.
<Dr_Willis> i think
<DASPRiD> cwillu, so, you dont know about it? ^^
<johan> b4 i go..hats the exit command? :P
<cwillu> DASPRiD, I think it's to do with lvm
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: Ok, so do this in a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/ . IDE CD/DVD drive. Running the two commands suggested in the pastebin produce similar results.
<bruenig> Dr_Willis: or screen
<DASPRiD> cwillu, thats true
<cwillu> give me a sec though, I'll check
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix:  okay one sec
<Dr_Willis> bruenig,  i have some issues with screen at times. :)
<DASPRiD> and with luks
<bruenig> hmm
<bruenig> what issues?
<beautifulsnow> No one seems to be at #vbox so I will ask here :P I try to mount a share with vboxsf and mount tells me it doesnt know vboxsf, any clue what the bunny is happening? :P
<cwillu> DASPRiD, what do you need to know about it?
<DASPRiD> cwillu, well, i did a ubuntu-server install, with crypted lvm
<johan> @ someone...do i use feisty? v 7.1?
<johan> i mean..i use 7.1..is that feisty?
<DASPRiD> but i dont know if the swap in /dev/mapper is a crypted one or not
<IndyGunFreak> johan: why would you do that
<cwillu> johan, 7.10
<komputes> johan: 7.10 is gutsy
<LjL> Dr_Willis, both "exit" and the close buttons will kill & processes unless they were started with nohup/screen...
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: can we go to a room, so we dont have to see all the trafic #atidriver
<cwillu> johan, (i.e., ten, not one zero)
<cwillu> johan, 7.04 = april of 2007, 7.10 = october of 2007
<johan> http://compiz.org/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide it doesnt say anything about gutsy there
<cwillu> johan, it's already installed
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: I'm not that kind of guy/girl. We should stay here in case you have problems I don't know how to solve. Then you don't need to re-explain it.
<IndyGunFreak> johan: compiz is installed in gutsy
<johan> yeah..but why does it get all retarded when i use the sudo compiz command?
<DASPRiD> cwillu, dont ignore meh :P
<mynyml> i can't move forward/backward in either totem or mplayer with a .mov file. is there a fix?
<ThaRabbit> beautifullsnow: you sure you're using the right syntax?
<beautifulsnow> johan:  youre not supposed to sudo it
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: ok... so when i typed that it tells me that there is nothing in E or something
<cwillu> DASPRiD, one sec
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: That is a non-standard error message.
<LjL> johan: you're not supposed to run it manually, for starters. it should be there in System / Preferences / Desktop Effects, if it's supported by your card.
<johan> ok...but..we got that figured that out..ive got gutsy 7.10 apperantly i got compiz...then what?
<prince_jammys> johan: compiz --replace   enables compiz. or go to preferences->appearance
<dj_> Hi..
<Dr_Willis> LjL,  ive not seen exit Kill things spawned with &
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix:  E: Couldnt find pacgx-restricted-modules-generic
<johan> i downloaded something called compizconfig settings manager
<IndyGunFreak> johan: are your graphics drivers installed?
<beautifulsnow> yes johan go to command line and type ccsm &
<prince_jammys> johan: you can access that thru preferences->appearance or by typing: ccsm
<johan> cant see anything else called compiz in system preferences
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: Did you copy and paste the command I gave you or retype it?
<johan> where do i get drivers for intel gma 950 ?
<dj_> gibt es jemand auf deutschunterhalten kann ?
<ThaRabbit> beautifulsnow: hey
<DASPRiD> cwillu, how long is a second in your timeframe? :>
<beautifulsnow> hey ThaRabbit
<prince_jammys> johan: it's called "extra desktop effects" or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> johan: thats probably your problem, that chipset is flaky under ubuntu czuz its so new.
<ThaRabbit> beautifulsnow: it could be that the vboxsf kernell module isn't loaded
<LjL> !de | dj_
<demosh> Dr_Willis: we have the same buggy behavior then, ill open a bug report
<ubotwo> dj_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cwillu> DASPRiD, long enough to finish talking to the other guy in another channel :p
<bradley__> its a diffrent computer so i retyped
<beautifulsnow> mmmm ThaRabbit let me check that ^_^ thanks
<cwillu> DASPRiD, 2 minutes :p
<snypzz> Odd-rationale: you there
<Chief> is there a full internet install for bt? so i dont have to use the Live CD?
<Dr_Willis> demosh,  go for it. :) heh.. Ive been filing bugs on hardy all week.. but none are imporntant.
<ThaRabbit> beautifulsnow: try modprobe vboxsf, then try the mounting again
<johan> i got it all in swedish..so if anyone speaks that language, it might go faster :P
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: its a diffrent computer so i retyped
<DASPRiD> cwillu, tempus fugit
<sinbox> I get this: "configure: error: Could not find jack/jack.h  Install jack headers to build oddcast" how do I install the jack development headers for my configure to work?
<johan> wthe chipset is called gma 945 i think ?
<CoolBreeze> hi, need help with NX nightmare, please PM me - thanks and best regards
<IndyGunFreak> Chief: there's ways to install w/o a CD, but i don't know how..
<IndyGunFreak> !install | Chief
<ubotwo> Chief: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LjL> sinbox: sudo apt-get install libjack-dev
<beautifulsnow> ThaRabbit:  'fatal vboxsf module not found ;___;' ahaha ill go take care fo it ;) thanks for the tip
<PolishOX> are there any ubuntu live cds with compiz fusion already installed?
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: Ok, well in a terminal press the up key until you see the command you type, then read it over carefully and look for spelling mistakes between what I typed, and what you typed.
<sinbox> thanks LjL
<LjL> PolishOX: all of them since Gutsy.
<ThaRabbit> beautifulsnow: no problem, I'm working on the same problem right now! :)
<Chief> thanks!
<PolishOX> ty LjL
<johan> i think im cracking up...omg...
<johan> haha :P
<cwillu> DASPRiD, I _think_ that whatever shows up in /dev/mapper is the product of whatever lvm does.  if the encryption is internal (plugin or otherwise) to lvm, then I'd expect that those devices are encrypted
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley__, system...admin... software-sources   and enable all add'l sources       it does have internet access correct?
<DASPRiD> cwillu, well, root (/) is defined in /etc/crypttab
<LjL> johan: not 965, is it?
<DASPRiD> normally, swap should be there, too
<DASPRiD> but it isnt
<priscila> oi
<johan> i just want ubuntu to appear nice and clean..like in the youtube movies :( and i also want the cube to work
<IndyGunFreak> johan: well, you're gonna have to wait, 965 isn't supported yet.. it works great in Hardy though, at least on an alpha cd it did
<LjL> compiz... "nice and clean"... yikes
<CoolBreeze> hi, i'm in a loop from hell in trying to install/unistall NX server....i will paste my problem in a sec....help would be truly appreciated
<DASPRiD> cwillu, so i need to know where lvm is configured
<bradley__> ok
<mynyml> priscila: oi... td bom? o.0
<whabo> hello there is there a way to reformat using command line? only?
<PolishOX> does compiz function when in a VM?
<CoolBreeze> dennis@dennis-linux:~$ sudo /usr/NX/scripts/setup/nxserver --install
<CoolBreeze> NX> 704 ERROR: Cannot add user: nx.
<CoolBreeze> NX> 704 ERROR: User: nx already exists.
<CoolBreeze> NX> 704 To fix the problem, you may try to completely uninstall NX
<CoolBreeze> NX> 704 Server and install it from scratch. If this is not enough,
<johan> it aing 965 its 945
<CoolBreeze> NX> 704 please delete the nx user by using the system commands and
<FloodBot3> CoolBreeze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<priscila> oi td sim...
<LjL> whabo: reformat what?
<priscila> estou meia q perdida por aki
<priscila> rsrs
<IndyGunFreak> man, floodbot is on it.
<johan> im on a laptop and the chipset is intel gma 945
<LjL> !pt | priscila
<ubotwo> priscila: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<whabo> LjL my hard drive4 .. to take it to factory state .. with no OS installed
<mynyml> priscila: precisa de ajuda?
<LjL> whabo: better to do it from a live CD
<PolishOX> use Gparted in another OS or a live cd
<DIL_> !es | priscila
<ubotwo> priscila: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<CoolBreeze> sorry about the flood
<whabo> oh thx
<mynyml> DIL_: its portuguese...
<PolishOX> gparted is a great linux tool -- one of the best ive ever used
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | CoolBreeze
<ubotwo> CoolBreeze: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<johan> i havent seen anyone having problems with gma 945 when i googled it
<LjL> and it was already given.
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/ . IDE CD/DVD drive. Running the two commands suggested in the pastebin produce similar results.
<priscila> rsrsr
<priscila> preciso de ajuda sim
<LjL> IndyGunFreak, no need to give that when the floodbot has given it already
<PolishOX> hablo un poco espanol quien necesitan ayuda?
<ThaRabbit> quick question: the nvidia-settings package seems to want to remove nvidia-glx-new?
<DIL_> geese in port
<LjL> priscila: escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: oh, didn't know that.. thanks for the info
<[Soul]> can someone help me with an irq conflict?  i think my usb controller is conflicting w/ my sound card - i only see uhci_hcd:usb1 on the interrupt, but the count goes up whenever i play audio
<priscila> :o to ficando soida aki rsrsr
<mynyml> priscila: gringo hein. quer falar em privado? pq se a gente fica falando ingles aqui ....
<LjL> !english
<ubotwo> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pen> hi
<PolishOX> estoy un gringo :D
<pen> I have a problem with permission
<LjL> english, please
<johan> and do i need to download any drivers for my computer?
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Progress: got the build to fail, not sure what to do next... not really a programmer.
<lostxion> could any one help me update my java on here???
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: now it says that the timestamp is too far in the future
<IndyGunFreak> pen: well, we aren't mind-readers
<mynyml> relax guys, i'm trying to get priscila to talk in private or something. lets not refuse someone help just cause they can't speak english or find another channel, alright? just gimme a sec here
<RedHeron> lostxion: sudo apt-get update
<johan> u guys got tired of me now? :P
<RedHeron> ?
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: make probably reported an error why things went wrong?
<ThaRabbit> johan: no, lol
<IndyGunFreak> mynyml: there's channels in her native tongue to help her.
<pen> I'm typing for hte details IndyGunFreak...
<IndyGunFreak> johan: yes, i'm tired of you
<DIL_> you are just trying to link up in Rio
<cwillu> johan, compiz not workign out of the box?
<LjL> mynyml, what are you talking about? i've given priscila the right channel repeatedly: it's #ubuntu-br, full of portuguese-speaking people. *this* channel is english-only.
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Yes, long and incomprehensible to me.
<mynyml> IndyGunFreak: maybe. let's help her find it first then. alright?
<pen> when I install windows, I accidentally delete one of the partitions and thus when I boot to live cd gparted can't read any partitions
<drakode> hello
<ThaRabbit> johan: I think it's wise for you to post a forum topic on ubuntuforums.com explaining your situation in detail
<beautifulsnow> mynyml:  what language does she speak? (maybe I can help)
<CoolBreeze> hi, ok I did the pastebin thing, here is the url to my problem with installing NX server http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59080/
<johan> tharabbit...would u mind of taking this in private?
<mynyml> LjL: i havent seen you link to that channel.
<IndyGunFreak> mynyml: they did.. wake up
<ArthurArchnix> bradly__ What says that? What did you do? What did it return?
<johan> u seem to know this
<LjL> p-o-r-t-u-g-u-e-s-e
<ThaRabbit> johan: so that people can give you a step by step reply on what to do :)
<sinbox> ok LjL I am now missing lame headers and OggVorbis headers to configure would running the: "sudo apt-get install" with libogg-dev and liblame-dev fix that?
<pen> but I still can mount the old partitions and copy everything (my root / ) to a backup drive
<mynyml> beautifulsnow: port. i'll tell them about the right channel
<LjL> mynyml: it was given only three times
<beautifulsnow> BR *is* portuguese lol but there is the #ubuntu-pt as well. (I am portuguese)
<priscila> prefiro
<johan> well..im going out of town for a couple of weeks...cant wait that long :P
<drakode> what software is best for create website?something like dreamweaver?
<mynyml> IndyGunFreak: i just got in. i wake up and you relax, alright?
<pen> now I use gparted to repartition the drive and copy and paste my old / from the backup drive
<LjL> beautifulsnow: and that was mentioned by the bot too.
<pen> now when I boot up
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: lol, they can be intimidating yeah. Post it on pastebin or something?
<LjL> !pt
<ubotwo> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> ^^^^
<mynyml> lol
<bradley> ArthurArchnix: hey im here
<pen> it says something with read-only
<beautifulsnow> ^^
<IndyGunFreak> mynyml: i'm perfectly relaxed, you're trying to portray yourself as the patron saint of virtue here, and she's been instructed where to go for help, nobody blew her off
<pen> and I can't boot into my desktop
<ThaRabbit> johan: no I don't mind... one moment :) switching clients
<pen> so what should I do now?
<bradley> ArthurArchnix: can u type the comand to Bradley and not Bradley__ now
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: http://pastebin.ca/935911
<pen> it seems like when I copy and paste the / to the backup drive the permission changed
<RedHeron> Geez, ThaRabbit ... timing.
<RedHeron> http://pastebin.ca/935911
<pen> what should I do to reverse it?
<EchoBinary> Hi All! :)   When trying to mount nfs shares, i have to use sudo - how can i pass a username parameter to sudo mount?
<pen> I'm in live CD right now
<bradley> ArthurArchnix: u there???
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley__, Now try again         sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<ArthurArchnix> bradley type in a terminal date
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: ok, long... reading, one moment :)
<lostxion> is there a way to run a ipod program on ubuntu???
<RedHeron> EchoBinary: Probably easier to sudo -i and then just use su from there. :-)
<ArthurArchnix> bradley then type hwclock
<priscila> OBRIGADA
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Yep.
<mynyml> IndyGunFreak: i've seen it happen so often that yea, it does make me nervous. i hadnt seen that you guys had already pointed them to the #ubuntu-br channel. so in this case i guess i was wrong.
<ArthurArchnix> bradley do the dates and times match?
<pen> IndyGunFreak: do you know the solution?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, I told him to enable the add'l repos
 * drc hands everybody a glass of Brahma and says "Drink Up...Cool Down" :)
<priscila> Agora vo sai daqui vo fica no de lá
<priscila> Obriga pela ajuda
<IndyGunFreak> mynyml: ok, youve seen it happen so often but bottom line, it dind't happen this time, so who needsd to relax?\
<mynyml> priscila: nada
<DIL_> pen, should you restore a backup rather that copy and paste
<drakode> what program is good to develpod website? something Dreamweaver
<EchoBinary> RedHeron: how does that let me pass a username parameter to NFS?
<EchoBinary> if i use sudo i am root, if i su to root, i am root
<pen> DIL_, Iwas in a hurry and I now know I'm wrong
<johan> drakode: I've used homesite+ and dreamweaver
<IndyGunFreak> pen: i didn't even bother trying to follow your question, to much enter.
<DIL_> pen, how was your backup made
<bradley> Art
<RedHeron> EchoBinary: Sorry, misread the question.
<bradley> ArthurArchnix: nope
<EchoBinary> s'all good
<bradley> ArthurArchnix: one is really off
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: could be a problem. bradley your date, and hwclock don't match?
<pen> DIL_, I just copy and paste everything in the partition
<Temptant> Hey guys is there any way to get flash to effectively work on Ubuntu, I just want to run Ustream on it
<pyrak> recommendations for open-source online photo album software?
<RedHeron> EchoBinary: Honestly, I suck at NFS, still a n00b.
<ArthurArchnix> bradley Thats one problem.
<pen> DIL_, since I was in the live cd
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: that error is past my knowledge
<EchoBinary> me too
<pyrak> i'm looking at phpalbum.net
<EchoBinary> lol
<EchoBinary> ok
<DIL_> pen, how was your backup made
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Okay.
<EchoBinary> ill look elsewhere
<WorkingOnWise> is there any harm in running a server kernel on a laptop? what would be the drawbacks?
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: you might have to forum post that one actually
<bradley> ArthurArchnix: yeah
<DIL_> pen, how was your backup made not how was it restored
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: never seen it before
<johan> Tharabbit, cant seem to PM you
<Temptant> WorkingOnWise, Laptops don't usually have as much power as desktops.
<pen> DIL_, I told you I copy and paste the mounted partition to my external drive
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, you would think
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Yeah, I'll do that. Thanks for the help, though!
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: alternatively, modprobing the repository driver didn't work :) ?
<Temptant> Hey guys is there any way to get flash to effectively work on Ubuntu, I just want to run Ustream on it
<ArthurArchnix> bradley well, I'm no expert, but I can share with you what others have done to fix this.
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Nope.
<WorkingOnWise> Temptant: do u mean processor power?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: If I understand it correctly, the desktop kernels have lower latency than servers, better for interactive work
<drakode> johan: how install dreamweaver in linux?
<ThaRabbit> johan: I didn't register my nick.. lol, hang on :)
<pen> DIL_, since gparted can't read anything in my hd because the window xp installation messed up
<LjL> sinbox: most likely
<Temptant> WorkingOnWise, they tend to 'go' before desktops
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: did it give you an error or?
<mohamed_> hello all, sometime ago there was a problem with ATI cards drivers , this problem still exist or solved ?
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: No reply.
<Temptant> WorkingOnWise, I'm sure it would be fine to run on it though
<pen> DIL_, so how was my backup made? I copy and paste
<epc2> what is workingonwise
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: NULL return
<nickrud> mohamed_: ati drivers are still poor
<DIL_> pen, ok
<techi602> Can someone tell me which tool use for upload directory recursively to FTP with 1 shell command?
<bosanac> hello people i'm running Linux Operating System and how i can compile file .c to .exe on linux?
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: modprobe shouldn't give return
<WorkingOnWise> epc2:  what?
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: but the result should be visible in dmesg
<johan> drakode: sry, dont know...i've used it in windows..im new to linux :P
<LjL> !build-essential > bosanac    (bosanac, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DIL_> pen, you overwrote a partition
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/ . IDE CD/DVD drive. Running the two commands suggested in the pastebin produce similar results.
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: ok
<IndyGunFreak> bosanac: that made no sense at all.
<LjL> bosanac: once you have the compiler installed, « gcc filename.c -o name-you-want-for-the-executable » (it doesn't have to end with .exe)
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: okay what
<lostxion> any one know of a page that has guides and forums for ubuntu ???
<DIL_> pen, you overwrote a partition?
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: should i do
<mohamed_> thx, nickrud , unfortunatly i have ati cards also Motherboard builtin  ati
<Temptant> Hey guys is there any way to get flash to effectively work on Ubuntu, I just want to run Ustream on it
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron by default "modprobe whatever" doesn't return anything to terminal if it's succesful
<pen> DIL_, what do you mean
<pen> DIL_, I don't think so
<bosanac> LjL: i dont want to have just name .exe i want to make a windows .exe
<epc2> does anyone know any good engnerring software
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, Two questions.. were the drivers already enabled in your sources?  If not did you enable them and re-run the command he gave you
<nickrud> mohamed_: I also. The only issue is the fgrlx accelerated driver , it sucks still.
<IndyGunFreak> Temptant: you mena like flash video?
<ArthurArchnix> bradley I don't know what these commands do though, so maybe ask someone else if you're concered. Or go have a look around the forums yourself. Anyway, some people say this will fix it. Type "sudo -K", then "sudo hwclock -w" without quotes. Then try the sudo apt-get update command. Then try the sudo apt-get install command. The one that came after && and the same one as Jack_Sparrow gave you above.
<DIL_> pen, why did you have to restore bear with me
<pen> DIL_, I have a external drive with format ext3 and I create a folder named my ubuntu and copy everything from the disk to it
<LjL> epc2: bit generic a question, isn't it
<ArthurArchnix> bradley For your perusal http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-521221.html
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: PM Spam (6 lines)?
<Temptant> IndyGunFreak, ustream is for live streaming through a webcam
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<pen> DIL_, I have to restore because the data are in the external drive
<cwillu> 'I don't know what these commands do' == hours of entertainment :)
<IndyGunFreak> Temptant: webcams are generally a pain in the rump\
<pen> DIL_, my question now is permission
<drakode> johan: i'm not new in linux, further i'm spain speak =( i'm chilean
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron by default "modprobe whatever" doesn't return anything to terminal if it's succesful
<Temptant> Yeah
<epc2> what do mean on a webcam
<pen> DIL_, what should I do to make everything in that partition readable and writable
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: His hardware clock and date don't match, so apt or sudo doesn't work.
<johan> drakode:  no..i just said I was new to linux :P
<mohamed_> nickrud, this mean that i have to use vesa drivers, with my ati card or i can download the driver from ati ?
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: I read that.
<bradley> jack_sparrow: no, i dont hink
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: okido :)
<cwillu> johan, get compiz working?
<LjL> !es | drakode
<pen> DIL_, not just from the root of the live cd
<Temptant> but this computer is the only reliable one I have to host that
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: PM spam of dmesg?
<ubotwo> drakode: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jrib> Temptant: when you visit a page that requires flash, firefox should pop up a yellow bar asking you if you want to install it.  Did that not happen?
<bosanac> !mingw
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Temptant> No jrib
<johan> cwillu:  awaiting help from ThaRabbit ...dont know where to begin ;)
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: ah, lol... I'm not registered so you can't PM me... try pastebin?
<nickrud> mohamed_: which ati card do you have? For most, the opensource ati driver will run fine, it just doesn't do 3d acceleration
<jrib> Temptant: install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<bosanac> !mingw > bosanac
<LjL> bosanac: don't fish the bot please. are you looking for compiling programs for *Windows*?
<bradley> ArthurArchnix: it just says the timespamp is too far in the future
<ryanzec> how can i set the default view of folders, i want it to be list not thumbnail?
<DIL_> pen, chown
<Temptant> I have gnash
<IndyGunFreak> gnash is far from perfect
<Temptant> jrib, wget?
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: http://pastebin.ca/935920
<bosanac> LjL: look, i want to compile a ".c" to windows .exe
<bosanac> :S
<jrib> Temptant: apt
<pen> DIL_, what does that do?
<bosanac> nobody wants to help me
<jrib> !software > temptant (read the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> bosanac: « sudo apt-get install mingw32 »
<Temptant> Okkk yeah I meant that
<mohamed_> nickrud,  i have one card x600 and onboard x1200
<ArthurArchnix> K bradley i don't know what to do.
<drakode> ubotwo: respect to devolped website, the usser of ubuntu-es not very good
<DIL_> !chown | pen
<bosanac> LjL: i'm installing that and after i install that what to do?
<ubotwo> pen: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, His response to questions is terrible..  Either he enabled the other repos or he did not.. No I thunk..  isnt adequate.. good luck
<LjL> drakode: ubotwo is a robot
<bosanac> LjL: how to compile it a ?
<pen> DIL_, and I'm in live cd
<epc2> is there anyway to get x chat for free on a home computer i know its only twenty but i have finacial problems
<jrib> Temptant: you might need to remove gnash
<Joelito> Hi all: What's the name of the package of gnome that allows you to GUI install deb packages?
<johan> Jag känner en bot...hon heter anna, anna heter hon...
<drakode> LjL: oka, Dx i dont know
<Dr_Willis> epc2,  theres several variants of xchat for windows that are totally free.
<pen> DIL_, I mean i'm in live cd how does that help to change the owner to the root inside the partition
<Dr_Willis> epc2,  google for 'free windows xchat'
<LjL> epc2: x-chat is free on linux. install it from Add/Remove Programs in your main menu (or type « sudo apt-get install xchat »)
<DIL_> pen, can you get to the terminal
<nickrud> mohamed_: that should be ok for the 600, I think the 1200 requires the fglrx to work
<pen> ok
<Dr_Willis> epc2,  silverx has one variantion Ive been using (i think)
<LjL> why do you assume he's looking for the Windows version?=
<bosanac> LjL: i'm installing that and after i install that what to do? ( how to compile the file ? )
<johan> ThaRabbit:  any progress? :P
<Temptant> Omg whats the sudo apt-get command
<Dr_Willis> epc2,  if you have 2 machines, you can run xchat on the linux box and have it appear on the windows machine with vnc, or xming,
<pen> DIL_, i'm in terminal now
<ThaRabbit> johan: try and pm me again ;)
<njan> bosanac, I've warned you several times now, I'm not going to do it again.
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: He's a bit out of his element I think. Not sure he knows what you mean by repos. And he can't run simple commands like sudo apt-get update, because the timestamps between date and hwclock don't match.
<Cpudan80> bosanac: njan is here too
<Cpudan80> Oops
<njan> bosanac, freenode doesn't exist to help you do things which are most likely illegal in your jurisdiction.
<mohamed_> thx, nickrud then i install fglrx drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> epc2, You are very close to the line on Piracy.. please do not cross it
<bosanac> i dont ask for that file DUDE
<bosanac> i ask for another one
<Cpudan80> Didn't mean to steal your thunder njan
<bosanac> and i ask the command
<johan> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<johan> ThaRabbit: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<DIL_> cd to relavant files and ls -al
<njan> bosanac, what is it you're trying to compile now?
<jrib> Temptant: sudo apt-get remove gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<DIL_> pen, cd to relavant files and ls -al
<lusepuster> Hi folks, does anyone know of a lightweight RTF editur for Linux (preferrably Gnome) in the vein of Mac OS X's TextEdit...?
<bosanac> the advscan
<epc2> ok
<ThaRabbit> johan: you are not registered with this server, you can't send PMs then :)
<johan> i need to register aswell?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, np, thanks for trying to help him
<ThaRabbit> johan: yes
<LjL> bosanac: i think « i586-mingw32msvc-gcc filename.c »
<johan> ok...does it take time to register?
<Dr_Willis> epc2,  silverex recompiled xchat from source for windows for free.. legally..  http://www.silverex.org/news/
<pen> DIL_,ok
<LjL> !register > johan    (johan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zcat[1]> !register
<ubotwo> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<pen> DIL_: now?
<johan> !register
<zcat[1]> sorry..
<johan> !register > Johan
<ArthurArchnix> bradley what is the output of hwclock?
<ArthurArchnix> bradley which one is wrong? hwclock or date?
<pen> DIL_: what should I do next?
<bosanac> LjL: you think or it is?
<DIL_> pen, should show permissions for files and folders for users, group, owner
<pen> DIL_: yes
<pen> DIL_: I see them
<Vad1> How can I tell what graphics card have I got from the terminal?
<LjL> bosanac, sorry, i'm not going to install 80Mb worth of packages to find out.
<Alan_M> Please, if a command was used recently, you do not have to repeat it over and over, just look for what ubotwo has mentioned in the room. Thank you.
<zcat[1]> my head hurts.. I don't think I can explain binary or dotted quads to this audience
<beautifulsnow> johan go on the tab that says "Freenode" and ONLY there type /nickserv register johan WhateverPasswordYouWantToUse and then do /nickserv identify WhateverPasswordYouUsed
<PriceChild> Vad1: lspci | grep VGA
<bosanac> ok
<ned> how do i add a device with 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 to eth0 as a virtual
<pen> DIL_: but how do I set those back to how a ubuntu system should be?
<Vad1> PriceChild: Thanks man
<Max007> Can someone tell what's the app that shows system state on the desktop in this screenshot:
<Max007> Can someone tell what's the app that shows system state on the desktop in this screenshot: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/mnml+dsk?content=75100
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: Stop changing your nickname. I'm trying to help you but you seem to be more concerned with changing your nickname.
<nickrud> bosanac: you probably will find better compiling help on ##c , this isn't a compiling support channel but an ubuntu support one
<bosanac> ohh sorry then
<steve176> Hi. Trying to get smf working on gutsy, but am a PHP newb. Have installed php5 and libapache2-mod-php5, but rather than running any php pages are downloaded and opened in gedit. Any ideas?
<LjL> nicks##c doesn't support *compilers*, it supports the language
<LjL> nickrud: ^
<DIL_> pen, look for file(s) you want to access and see what permission they have r=read w=write x=execute
<nickrud> LjL: heh. any port in a storm
<Dr_Willis> Max007,  hard to tell. it could be 'conky'
<pen> DIL_: I want everything to be rw by anyone so at least I can boot into my ubuntu
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/ . IDE CD/DVD drive. Running the two commands suggested in the pastebin produce similar results. Output of 'cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus' here: http://pastebin.ca/935926
<zcat[1]> ned: ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0   and you need to add the route separately
<pen> DIL_: how should I achive that?
<bluefox83> need some help getting a laptop sound card working, i've followed all the howto's and can't figure out where i'm going wrong...
<ned> zcat[1], how
<pen> DIL_: *achieve
<Max007> Dr_Willis: ok, i'm trying it right now
<IndyGunFreak> bluefox83: what card?
<bluefox83> when i plug my headphones in, my speakers don't turn off
<bluefox83> erm, holdon
<johan> im trying to change my name
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: no i am using 2 computers, just address me as Bradley... ill find it
<Fruuctis> ohh
<DIL_> pen, you can use the tar command tar cvf
<zcat[1]> ned: can't recall .. "  route add default gw 192.168.1.5  " or something close to that
<Dr_Willis> Max007,  and conky can take a bit of tweaking to get it done right.
<Fruuctis> apperantly i figured that out
<diegosouza> bluefox83, turn off the front
<ned> zcat[1], alright thanks man
<bluefox83> IndyGunFreak, Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<pen> DIL_: what does that do? tar cvf?
<Fruuctis> im now called Fruuctis for those who wants to know
<bluefox83> diegosouza, can't, turns everything off
<cwillu> Fruuctis, == johan
<IndyGunFreak> bluefox83: i've read about problems w/ that device here before, not sure of  a soution, sorry
<EchoBinary> ryanakca: did you md5 check the iso? perhaps a bad burn?
<PriceChild> Fruuctis: firstly everyone saw your nick change, secondly if they didn't, you didn't tell us who you were.
<bluefox83> IndyGunFreak, k, thanks for trying
<Fruuctis> sry price child..didnt mean to take that for granted
<joe_> I installed opera via sudo apt-get install opera, but I can't seem to find it.
<ut2004player> Question: if screensavers run really slow full screen, does that mean weak graphics card?
<zcat[1]> ned: or just define eth0:1 in /etc/networking/interfaces 'iface inet static' with address, netmask and gateway defined one line each below that
<diegosouza> bluefox83, gnome-volume-control
<ryanakca> EchoBinary: I've had this install for the past year and a half.... it only stopped working 4 weeks ago.
<bluefox83> diegosouza, i already checked there, there is no headphone jack option
<EchoBinary> ryanakca: perhaps a cable is unseated?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anyone know how I can get my new 8gb ipod nano to work with my ubuntu desktop?.... thanks.
<EchoBinary> or perhaps the drive just went bad
<subsume> I just f*xed my ubuntu lab internet connectivity. Can only connect via terminal to the server. can someone plz help me debug?
<pen> DIL_: I still have my backup (or copy and paste) in my external, if I were to restore it again to my ubuntu partition how should I do instead of copy and paste?
<bluefox83> diegosouza, and muting anything there also mutes the headphones
<Bruno_> thesaint4444: download gtkpod
<drakode> do not wise it is like  i don't know???
<thesaint4444> Bruno_: hi, thanks, have you used it with success?
<DIL_> pen, after tar cvf "somefile name" it will create an archive in a name you specify - as part of using linuz it is a basic you should learn to use
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83, the fix for that is to recompile alsa...  /join #Alsa for more info
<bluefox83> i even compiled the latest alsa
<drakode> LjL: do not wise it is like  i don't know???
<pen> DIL_, well, that's why I'm asking. I don't think I need that
<nickrud> thesaint4444: I had to compile a newer libgpod and gtkpod from http://www.gtkpod.org/libgpod.html , the one in ubuntu doesn't support the new ones
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83, version 15 or 16
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, 16
<Bruno_> thesaint4444: no, i use amarok but with an ipod touch. maybe you should try amarok as well por you nano
<cabrioleur> bluefox83, did you try options snd-hda-intel model=laptop or lenovo or acer?
<drakode> Bruno_: do not wise it is like  i don't know?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83, you need to use 15  and ask in alsa
<LjL> drakode, i don't understand what you're saying
<snypzz> Odd-rationale: you there
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: when i try to install anything or do anything in the terminal nothing happens
<DIL_> pen, what i am not getting is what happened to the source you copied from
<Donka> can anyone tell me why everytime i try to run a mpg, avi, or wmv from a website it wont stream it has to download it everytime ?
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: that is why i have talk here
<Bruno_> drakode: sorry?
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know where to find 15
<joe_> when you install something via sudo apt-get install, does it go to a specific directory?
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, yes..i did
<pen> DIL_, please let me explain in more detail, this should take sometime typing
<Asher256> Hi
<thesaint4444> Bruno_: yeah I use amarok also and am trying to get my new nano to work with it... but without much success so far...
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83, wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2               and like I said see alsa
<Asher256> How to save battery in a EEE PC with Ubuntu Gutsy ?
<cabrioleur> bluefox83, and i assume you try messing with index=0 or something as well?
<Bruno_> thesaint4444: what error does it give you?
<thesaint4444> nickrud: hi, thanks, and you got it working?
<javatexan> how do I find out which volumes are mapped to which devices?
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, noooo not the index stuff...
<thesaint4444> Bruno: it won't put the music onto the device...
<ellevoros> how can i remove the drivers from my graphic card?
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: it will stay that way until you fix the discrepancy between your hardware clock and the system date.
<nickrud> thesaint4444: yes, I just compiled both with default options. No art work but I do have music. Enough for me
<cabrioleur> bluefox83, is it on a laptop?
<drakode> LjL: "not so wise" equals to "i dont know"???
<thesaint4444> nickrud: thats all I need... will give it a go now.
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, yes, Hp pavilion dv6000
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: it no longer says too far in the future .... nothing happens, how do i fix it
<diegosouza> bluefox83, ok
<ut2004player> is there a way to set resolution to 1024x768 for normal use and make it 800x600 when for screensaver?
<LjL> drakode: si quierebas decir "no lo sé", sí
<pen> DIL_, I want to install window and prepare a NTFS partition for it in gparted, but after I proceed into the blue installation screen, windows can't install it because the partition is not a valid windows partition so I use the window installation partition manager to delete the window partition I made in gparted, after that it still can't install windows so I try to boot back to my ubuntu and found out that I can't boot into it anymore
<drakode> LjL: ok, thx
<cabrioleur> bluefox83, "option snd-hda-intel index=0 model=laptop" in alsa-base, and reload the module.
<nickrud> thesaint4444: be sure to read all the readme's in the source dires
 * ut2004player awaits patiently for a response.......
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: so, the output of 'date' and 'hwclock' are the same, or really close?
<DIL_> pen, from terminal type locate grub
<pen> DIL_, so I boot to live cd and found out that gparted can't read any partition in my hd but I can mount the partition in my computer:///
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: really close
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: What does "sudo apt-get update" do?
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: one sec
 * kestir tells ut2004player that's the wrong usage of the word await
<thesaint4444> nickrud: ok, thanks.....
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: i just tried a restart
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, reload the sound module?
<ut2004player> xD
<DASPRiD> cwillu, alright, i read about it, the lvm group is on an ecrypted partition, which contains the root partition and the swap
<pen> DIL_, after that I copy everything from my ubuntu partition to my external, then I delete everything and make new partition table from gparted again
<Max007> /quit
<pen> DIL_, this is all done in live cd
<ut2004player> kestir a little help please?
<pen> DIL_, basically, that's the whole story
<DIL_> pen, from terminal type locate grub
<pros9767> Can I have someone test this please: http://www.imakmud.com:9090/phpchat
<kumarphilly> wats so great abt phpachat
<pen> DIL_, http://rafb.net/p/vY1u8Y69.html
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, how do i reload it? the module is snd_hda_intel
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to rip the audio off of a dvd with mplayer/mencoder can anyone help?
<bradley__> ok ArthurArchnix: no it reads some packages
<bradley__> *now
<cabrioleur> bluefox83, sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: No it reads some packages.... what does that mean. It doesn't give you any error messages?
<ut2004player> KESTIR!!! :(
<knubbe> anyone who managed to install libgpod 0.6 (or higher) on gutsy? i get: "checking for LIBGPOD... configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old."
<jrle> ciao qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?
<mallockilx>  I am trying to ssh into my machine my ssh paramaters are correct openoffice responds that i am trying to login to my wan address versus the supplied localhost this is comming from mysql-server how do i fix this?
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: whenever i try to install something it tells me that the applications list is out of date, and then it downloads some stuff... then it does the same thing next time..... about the packages....no error messages
<pen> DIL_: any news?
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, i get ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<bluefox83> it wont let me reload the module :(
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: ok, do this, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update   then don't do anything else till you come back here and tell me about any error messages.
<cabrioleur> bluefox83, so you will have to restart computer, or kill all of the sound sources and redo the command.
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley__, Did you EVER try a program called automatix or one called envy?
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, ok, brb
<bradley__> Jack_Sparrow: nope i just reinstalled Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley__, Please do not use those... thanks
<tiga> hi all
<cabrioleur> bradley__, "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org", then "sudo hwcloack --systohc", then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bradley__> Jack_Sparrow: why what are they
<ut2004player> anyone know recommended specs to run ubuntu screensavers?
<DIL_> pen, not good, two things 1- if you want windows boot with xp and do repair at c prompt do "fixmbr" 2 reinstall ubuntu and since you have a backup you should be good to go.
<amx109> hi. using hardy alpha 6, it seems to mount vfat/ntfs partitions incorrectly, despite me explicitly specifying them in /etc/fstab. a manual sudo umount<dir> && sudo mount <dir> fixes it. am i doing something wrong ref fstab or is there a diff way to handle those fs's now eg with fuse?
<ellevoros> how can i remove the drivers from my graphic card?
<ellevoros> how can i remove the drivers from my graphic card?
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley__, Please do not use those... they will break your system trying to get certain features working
<mallockilx> ubuntu is too busy
<mallockilx>  I am trying to ssh into my machine my ssh paramaters are correct openoffice responds that i am trying to login to my wan address versus the supplied localhost this is comming from mysql-server how do i fix this?
<zcat[1]> alpah 6 is out?
<bruenig> ellevoros: drivers aren't on your graphic card, no need to fear
<mallockilx> i get access denied from mysql
<mauro_rioiv> hola
<javatexan> how do I find out which device /tmp was bound to.  I think I put it on a different Hdd so I think it would be a different dev right?
<LjL> !hardy > zcat[1]    (zcat[1], see the private message from Ubotu)
<zcat[1]> amx109: #ubuntu+1 btw
<cwillu> ut2004player, many don't really have any required specs;  anything opengl will work better if you have working acceleration
<bradley__> um cabrioleur. now its not doing anything
<amx109> thanks zcat[1]
<spyware> What's the best webcamserver for ubuntu? i've tried apt-get install webcam-server but that sucked really hard
<drakode> LjL: si "quierebas decir" it is bad in spain, is "si quieres decir"... no is quierebas, is quieres (in spain)
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, no change...
<pen> DIL_, how about the programs or stuff configuration files?
<AmyTek> n8 all
<mouseboyx> que es bas?
<LjL> drakode: "querías" quería decir creo :) but let's stick to english here
<pen> DIL_, I have installed rainlendar2 and compiz , and I have made changes to both. btw I have installed icedtea java and IDE
<mlLK> lavata los manos
<luca> ciao
<lusepuster> Hi folks, trying again... Do we have something like a Linux equivalent of Apple's TextEdit - that is, a light weight editor that handles RTF files too? OpenOffice and even Abiword seem like overkill for the job...
<bradley__> im just going to resintall Ubuntu AGAIN
<pen> DIL_: where can I found the configuration files
<pen> DIL_, or how should I restore it after I reinstall ubuntu?
<ellevoros> bruenig: it does not work effect on desktop and i think the problem is the driver
<Agent_bob> ok. say i want to generate one RSA or DSA key for ssh root acount and apply it network wide on a lan, so that anyone possessing that key could ssh as root into any box on the lan.    what is the best way to achieve this ?
<ut2004player> cwillu: SpirographX, a screensaver, for example runs EXTREMLEY slow? is it my laptop? (single core 1.86 ghz, 512 ram, 40 gig HD, intel integrated graphics 128mb)
<AntiUSA> could anyone recommend a good GUI FTP program?
<kestir> bradley__: why not learn what's wrong, put some effort into fixing it...and learning the OS
<cwillu> ut2004player, run this in a terminal: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<ut2004player> ah ok thanks
<Agent_bob> AntiUSA konqueror :)
<bruenig> !english | ellevoros
<ubotwo> ellevoros: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<underdawg> !flash
<DIL_> pen, startn fresh my friend logical copying did not bring all files
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tiga> hi, is there an mIRC-like that is not xchat. I'm not very friendly with this last one
<kestir> AntiUSA: you're antiusa and you live in the us?
<AntiUSA> konquerer goes FTP?
<xb3rt> tiga: irssi
<LjL> !ot
<AntiUSA> yes I do
<ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kestir> AntiUSA: get a shrink and workout that self loathing
<pen> DIL_, you mean I have to lose all those data?
<tiga> ok i try it thanks
<AntiUSA> does Nautilus got FTP?
<FelipeS> I'm on Hardy. I just did some updates which required me to reboot my PC. Now my sound device is not detected by Ubuntu. The device does show under lspci however,
<CoolBreeze> Hi, please PM me if you can help me out with the following problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59082/ -much thanks
<pen> DIL_: no way to restore it?
<PriceChild> !hardy | FelipeS
<ubotwo> FelipeS: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pen> DIL_: how about the local share or etc stuff?
<Agent_bob> AntiUSA personally i like gentoo for ftp work.
<AntiUSA> kestir, classy. you should work out your living on the super exploitation of the third world
<underdawg> !hardy
<kestir> lol
<xb3rt> Whats the graphical launcher tray called that I see with all the shortcuts to apps
<drakode> LjL: oka
<drakode> LjL: ok
<joe__> hey all i have to problems and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them or knew where to point me in the right direction
<pen> DIL_:does copy and paste after I instlal ubuntu works?
<PriceChild> underdawg: ubotwo just said it...
<joe__> the first problem is when i log out of my account it always goes to a white screen where i have to hit alt s to pull up the login screen
<AntiUSA> gentoo the distribution???
<kestir> AntiUSA: tell your community college professor tomorrow you did your antius rant for the day
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to rip the audio off of a dvd with mplayer/mencoder can anyone help?
<Agent_bob> AntiUSA sudo apt-get install gentoo
<lusepuster> kestir, AntiUSA maybe you should take that discussion somewhere else?
<kestir> AntiUSA: he'll be proud of you...and give you an a on your paper
<PriceChild> !offtopic | AntiUSA kestir
<ubotwo> AntiUSA kestir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kestir> AntiUSA: and you'll tell all your friends how cool your professor is, cuz he's got a ponytail
<AntiUSA> he raised it, not me
<ut2004player> cwillu: it says Direct Rendering: No OpenGL rendering string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<DIL_> pen, data is not same a "programs"
<kestir> your nick is a troll
<LjL> AntiUSA: and indeed the factoid was directed at both
<bradley__> kestir: cause thats what i have been doing for the last 2 days :(
<LjL> now quit it
<Agent_bob> PriceChild i don't think AntiUSA was OT  but others were OT'ing with him.
<PriceChild> Agent_bob: you are offtopic
<sunilonln> hi all -- my computer didn't update for daylight savings today, and i'm haven't been able to fix it. i believe that my hardware clock is on local time because i'm dual booting with windows.
<bluefox83> cabrioleur, still here?
<cwillu> ut2004player, that's your problem.  what video card do you have?
<AntiUSA> i'm sorry, this reactionary won't shut up about his anti-academia crap, i only responded to it
<lusepuster> AntiUSA, kestir Who started it isn't important, it's important you go somewhere else to have your dog fights
<DIL_> pen, what you want to do is like counting sand particles at the beach just reinstall and next time use dd or tar to make your backups
<joe__> anyone know why i can't enable desktop screenlets on my wife's name?
<joe__> i have the manager but when i click them nothing happens
<ellevoros> bruenig: i can enable the visual effects and i think that the problem is on the drivers!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> joe__, I am thinking it is a permissions issue.. does she have admin rights
<DIL_> pen, data= stuff saved in your home directory came be copied over
<ellevoros> bruenig: i can enable the visual effects and i think that the problem is on the drivers!!!
<pen> DIL_: how does tar help me?
<crabgrass> do i have to turn cron on?
<drakode> what is the code for search in linux from console? to search files?
<joe__> Jack_Sparrow, I thought I did what is the easiest way to check
<crabgrass> 'cause i just set up a new job, and crontab -l shows it, but its not working
<DIL_> pen, an archival tool
<Dont_Panic_42> mdadm keeps telling me my partition has ext2 on it. Has any one had or heard of this kind of problem?
<LjL> drakode: "find" searches files. "grep" searches *inside* files.
<drakode> LjL: thx
<drakode> LjL: how i use?
<pen> DIL_: I know
<giorgos> anyone can help me with a sound problem i have?
<LjL> drakode: which one?
<DIL_> pen, an archival tool that you can restore from when shtf
<mallockilx> i get access denied from mysql, it rewrites my address to my wan address this is an ssh tunnel, i know my ssh command is right as if i go on the sister server i can get in without it rewriting my address please help me.
<pen> DIL_: I mean does tar preserve the permission too?
<ut2004player> cwillu: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 915
<pen> DIL_: and everything>?
<drakode> LjL: a file
<joe__> Jack_Sparrow, yeah she does, under administration-users and groups
<beautifulsnow> Wondering if anyone can help me: This one program HIDES instead of showing on my dekstop. Is there a way to force applications to show on your taskbar?
<pen> DIL_: so if I want to backup my whole system I should use tar right?
<DIL_> pen, yes and i like dd better because it does a bit for bit copy
<cwillu> ut2004player, gutsy?
<giorgos> i installed the codecs required for ubuntu to play mp3s but my laptop wont play any sounds.any ideas?
<pen> DIL_: dd? you mean like "dd"
<pen> DIL_: ?
<cwillu> pen, dd is good for making exact images of the harddrive or a partition
<DIL_> pen, yes tar or dd the whole partition
<pen> DIL_: oh, you mean it creates a image
<giorgos> noone no ideas?
<cwillu> pen, tar and similar are better for pretty much everything else
<pen> DIL_: ok thanx
<RoadHazard> has ATI gotten its stuff together vis a vis the ati xpress 200?
<pen> cwillu: ok, so it's not wise and it's dumb to use copy and paste
<pen> cwillu: got it
<cwillu> pen, well, depending on what you're backing up
<BadSector> Has anyone in here had success running Ubuntu 7.10 with a Geforce 6100 video card?... i've tried suggested restricted drivers and envy, and with both the screen goes crazy after a few mins.. :( ?
<ut2004player> cwillu: whats gutsy?
<pen> cwillu: I mean like partition
<cwillu> ut2004player, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> BadSector, 6000's work fine.. using envy.. not a good idea.
<pen> ok, I think I will reinstall my ubuntu again....sign
<xif> Hi. How does the Ubuntu wireless network support compare to Airport?
<ut2004player> cwillu: yes gutsy
<pen> thx for the help anyways
<pen> cya
<cwillu> ut2004player, upgrade or fresh install?
<ut2004player> cwillu: live CD
<BadSector> Jack_Sparrow: Are you running it with that set up, or have in the past?... my screen will go like "squelched" after a few mins of running
<giorgos> i installed the codecs required for ubuntu to play mp3s but my laptop wont play any sounds.any ideas?
<beautifulsnow> Is it sort of safe (make backup first ofcourse) to boot from livecd and resize my ubuntu partition so that I can make Windows fit?
<Jack_Sparrow> BadSector, I am on a 6600 right now and never had anything like that
<ellevoros> bruenig: i can enable the visual effects and i think that the problem is on the drivers!!!can you help me???
<BadSector> Jack_Sparrow: humm.. yeah but mine is the 6100, so that may be the difference. ..  works fine with my XP install... arrg.. only tried envy cause someone suggested it, but that didn't work either... same effect
<giorgos> someone please help...any ideas appreciated
<MinusSeven> Has anyone else heard the rumour that version 26.04 will be distributed in pill form and get installed in the brain?
<cwillu> ut2004player, probably just a problem with the autodetection then;  this sort of thing is nearly impossible to 'fix' from the cd though, as it generally requires reboots to figure out what exactly is going on
<Jack_Sparrow> BadSector, Want me to post my xorg so you can compare to yours...
<LOWLUX> i have a veo stingray webcam......the room is too dark.... how do i get to the webcam setting to make it brighter?
<BadSector> Jack_Sparrow: would you please... any help would be greatly appreciated... i would luv to run ubuntu on this system
<bunts> giorgos: run alsaconf
<giorgos> bunts, how do i do this?
<bunts> in terminal
<crabgrass> alright, ill ask again. i added "0,20,40 * * * * xfdesktop -reload >/dev/null 2>&1" as a new cron job, it shows up in crontab -l, but i've passed 40 after and 20 after, and nothing happens. what am i doing wrong? is cron turned on by default, and if not, how do i turn it on?
<ut2004player> cwillu: so if i reboot will it fix? also is my hardware ok should it be able to run these geometric heavy screensavers?
<LOWLUX> i have a veo stingray webcam......the room is too dark.... how do i get to the webcam setting to make it brighter?
<Jack_Sparrow> BadSector, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59085/
<cwillu> ut2004player, as long as your on a live cd, it's going to be impossible to actually show you it working, for all intents and purposes
<giorgos> i get command not found when i type alsaconf
<BadSector> Jack_Sparrow: thx for the help
<cwillu> ut2004player, but I would be very very surprised if it didn't work in a full install (after at most a few minutes of futsing around)
<Jack_Sparrow> BadSector, I just enabled restricted drivers and such and it all worked
<Chipsa964> ut2004player, he is correct
<drakode> bye bye
<javatexan> how do you get the mapping from /volumenamehere to the actual device it is on in /dev
<giorgos> bunts,
<giorgos> i get command not found when i type alsaconf
<dooglus> how do I add a new locale to my system?
<madd_> hello
<dooglus> "dpkg-reconfigure locales" regenerates them, but the same ones each tiem
<Paddy_EIRE> Would anyone know how to bridge a wireless connection on a laptop to the ethernet connection (xbox360)
<cwillu> giorgos, probably not installed (which you gathered)
<cwillu> giorgos, one sec
<ut2004player> cwillu: thanks alot! :)
<giorgos> sure cwillu
<Chipsa964> ut2004player, my internal mic and headphones wouldnt work no matter what we did while we were on the livecd...but after i did a full install, everything worked perfectly
<pppoe_dude> how can i find out how many modules of RAM i have installed, and if i have any available ones, from CLI
<ut2004player> Chipsa964: ah i see that makes sense i guess then
<LjL> pppoe_dude: uhm, i don't think that's visible at the software level actually...
<ellevoros> giorgos: are you from greece ?
<bunts> giorgos: what audio player u use?
<cwillu> giorgos, what are you trying to do with alsaconf?
<giorgos> yes ellevoros
<LjL> !gr
<ubotwo> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<giorgos> bunts, BMP and amarok
<crabgrass> i hate how i never get help in here =(
<dooglus> !addlocale
<dooglus> !locale
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<ubotwo> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<pppoe_dude> LjL, :(
<bunts> giorgos: install xmms and in preferences set up sound card
 * cwillu only has ten fingers
<SpookyET> Has anyone seen the Linix is beautiful story:? http://209.85.207.104/search?q=cache:StIbg1_aDVMJ:polishlinux.org/kde/kde-41-visual-changelog-rev-783000/+http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-41-visual-changelog-rev-783000/&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=us&strip=0
<giorgos> cwillu, i installed the codecs needed for ubuntu to play mp3 but i get no sound
<pppoe_dude> LjL, doesn't BIOS know?
<bruenig> SpookyET: spam
<cwillu> giorgos, do you get the splash sound when you log in?
<drakode> LjL: i'm already learned how to use it, ex: find / -name file*
<LjL> pppoe_dude, don't think so, i think it's handled completetly at the hardware level. couldn't you just unscrew the left side of the case, like?
<giorgos> no cwillu
<SpookyET> bruenig: vegetarian? Besides that the moron can't spell linux, kde is shaping up to be pretty good looking
<LjL> drakode: to find filenames that begin with "file", yes
<bruenig> kde is non tiling, waste
<pppoe_dude> LjL, no screwdriver
<ellevoros> nai alla den apanta kaneis sto #ubuntu-gr!!!!
<cwillu> giorgos, laptop?
<drakode> LjL: :D
<giorgos> yes cwillu
<Fruuctis> ThaRabbit
<Agent_bob> crabgrass if root isn't running xfdesktop how can it reload it ?
<Fruuctis> i cant seem to pm you
<geoff> hey i cant get compiz to work witht he new ati 8.3 driver anyone wanna look at my pastebin to help me?
<Fruuctis> i cant pm you
<dooglus> !locale is wrong - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf - E: Couldn't find package localeconf
<dooglus> !info localeconf
<ubotwo> Package localeconf does not exist in gutsy
<arcticpenguin380> why is ext3 a pig?
<lamby> LjL: That not correct.
<ThaRabbit> you have to identify yourself with the server
<Fruuctis> how?
<askand> If I use "sudo shutdown +P +$tid" in a bashscript it doesnt work, it complains about wrong timeformat, why?
<ThaRabbit> do /msg NICKSERV IDENTIFY yourpassword
<cwillu> giorgos, in your home directory, there's an examples folder
<Fruuctis> in freenode?
<cwillu> giorgos, in there, there's an ubuntu sax.ogg, does that play?
<ThaRabbit> in the server screen, yes
<giorgos> no cwillu
<cwillu> Fruuctis, caps don't matter :p
<Fruuctis> haha
<cwillu> giorgos, go to System | Prefs | Sound | Devices tab
<Fruuctis> ok
<Fruuctis> ^
<Fruuctis> ^^
<cwillu> giorgos, for 'sound playback', what devices show up?
<cwillu> oopas
<cwillu> oops
<mauro_rioiv> hello everyone
<drakode> LjL: thx
<thesaint4444> nickrud: installing that is a monster... quite a few dependencies to meet!
<giorgos> auto HDA ALSA ESD OSS cwillu
<mauro_rioiv> can any help me with my wireless connection ?
<cwillu> giorgos, double click on the volume control, what sliders do you get?
<nickrud> thesaint4444: try sudo apt-get build-dep gtkpod , that should pull them all in
<giorgos> main and PCM
<AntiUSA> can I FTP with Nautilus
<cwillu> giorgos, go to edit|preferences
<AntiUSA> ?
<cwillu> giorgos, what tracks do you see?
<netopalis> Haldo - I have a weird problem with my sound - whenever I press record on Sound Recorder, the program freezes.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<giorgos> it showes me the 2 sliders and i can choose which to see
<Agent_bob> AntiUSA you can with firefox
<cwillu> giorgos, no, in the prefs page
<netopalis> Anyone?
<AntiUSA> yes but the firefox FTP system sucks
<hdevalence> How do I specify the GTK style of a program on launch from the command line?
<cwillu> giorgos, is there only the two checkboxes?
<giorgos> yes
<AntiUSA> it's not like SmartFTP for windows
<AntiUSA> i'm looking for a good GUI driven FTP program
<majkoebac> I'm running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and i want to compile xw00t.c to windows .exe file, how i can compill that with i586-mingw32msvc-gcc
<Mimi> AntiUSA:  What features do you need on your ftp program?
<ArthurArchnix> Anti United Shipping Association... why ftp?
<frank23> !info gftp
<ubotwo> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-16ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB (Only available for None)
<cwillu> giorgos, one sec
<frank23> AntiUSA: ^^
<thesaint4444> nickrud: winner, thanks.... :-)
<Mimi> AntiUSA: You can usually use "Connect to Server.." from the Places menu to connect via FTP and it has the same features that.. well.. nautilus does, so its just like browsing your ftp site locally :)
<majkoebac> I'm running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and i want to compile xw00t.c to windows .exe file, how i can compill that with i586-mingw32msvc-gcc? can somebody help me a little?
<dooglus> this seemed to do the trick - is there an easier way?  sudo bash -c "echo ca_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8 > /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ca && dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<cwillu> giorgos, in a terminal, run: lspci | grep -i audio
<AntiUSA> Mimi, that's awesome
<AntiUSA> I didn't know about that
<giorgos> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mallockilx> i tried to add a new user at my wan account but it still game me access denied
<netopalis> Anybody able to help me with my sound issues?
<mallockilx> trying jdbc now
<cwillu> giorgos, one sec, looking something up
<LjL> dooglus: you don't happen to know what the right package would be instead of localeconf, would you?
<giorgos> ok cwillu
<mauro_rioiv> ok, i have a ubuntu 6.06 and a HP 2422 with a Broadcom 4311 ... i have installed a ndiswrapper and i install the driver, but when i do iwconfig, no wlan0 aperars ... what can i do ?
<cwillu> giorgos, what model of laptop?
<giorgos> an acer one
<giorgos> 5720G
<giorgos> aspire 5720g
<giorgos> G*
<v3ctor> AntiUSA: filezilla?
<cwillu> giorgos, full install right?
<IndyGunFreak> giorgos: i think thats the laptop i ave, hang on
<Agent_bob> v3ctor pm ?
<giorgos> yes cwillu  everything i just havent run the updates yet
<cwillu> giorgos, in a terminal, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: yes
<Vad1> When you enable the broadcom drivers in the restricted drivers manager, does it try and download the needed package from the internet? Or is one available on the CD?
<cwillu> giorgos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller, and search for the model, it has exactly what you should need to do
<IndyGunFreak> giorgos: hang on, i'll tell you how i got it working.. its actually easier than that fAQ
<giorgos> i installed those u gave me
<giorgos> after??
<giorgos> ok IndyGunFreak
 * netopalis still has sound issues....If you have any experience working with that, please let me know.  It's probably just me being a newbie..
<Mimi> Hi... I want to use QtParted from the livecd to resize my /home partition from 60GB to 40GB so I can make ANOTHER 20GB partion and install another linux there. But I right click and it doesn't give me the resize option.. I can only resize the sawp partition:( Help?
<cwillu> IndyGunFreak, the faq explained installing one package and adding one line
<Chipsa964> it wasnt that hard
<Chipsa964> i did it in 2 minutes
<cwillu> giorgos, after installing that, add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base: options snd-hda-intel model=acer to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<cwillu> and then reboot
<Taso> hey guys, how do I change my updates/installs to unstable like I would in Debian?
<Taso> I need to download bleeding egde stuff
<geo125> synaptic doesn't open... what to do...?
<Taso> and gutsy is not doing it
<Taso> I need sshfs 1.9 and it's grabbing 1.7
<macogw> Taso: do you want to upgrade to hardy or just install one package?
<Taso> both
<cwillu> Taso, there's a backports repository you can enable, although it's better to just pick and choose packages from it
<cwillu> !bacjoirts
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<cwillu> !backports
<ubotwo> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ConstyXIV> does gedit have some sort of Vi-mode?
<Taso> could you tell me how to do both macogw
<macogw> Taso: to upgrade to hardy, gksu "update-manager -d"
<macogw> ConstyXIV: no. you can use GVim instead
<geo125> synaptic doesn't open... what to do...?
<cwillu> Taso, don't upgrade to hardy
<bonbonthejon>  is there a way to set the global HTTP_PROXY variable from a script?
<Taso> why?
<Mimi> Taso Hardy is ALPHA
<cwillu> macogw, don't tell people to upgrade to hardy :p
<macogw> cwillu: he asked!
<Mimi> Taso Hardy is not ready for public release yet, it is in testing mode still
<Taso> okay, so.... what if I want just one package from hardy ?
<apo> Hm, does anyone here have experience with pam_mount? It mount the home directory, but the owner is set to root:root...
<macogw> cwillu: and if he's used to Sid, he can handle Hardy
<cwillu> macogw, no, he asked about bleeding edge packages :p
<apo> mounts*
<giorgos> be back after the reboot
<Taso> okay, so.... what if I want just one package from hardy ?
<macogw> cwillu: he asked how to change his repos to unstable like with Debian...which would be using Sid
<giorgos> time will tell cwillu
<Mimi> Taso: Enable Backports in Software Sources
<Taso> . ?/etc/apt/source.list ?
<macogw> Taso: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ and download the deb you want
<cwillu> Taso, backports (what ubotwo went on about) is what you want, they're packages from hardy that are tweaked to work with gutsy
<geo125> synaptic doesn't open... what to do...?
<netopalis> Haldo..Every time I press record in sound recorder, the window freezes.  Any ideas why?
<Mimi> Hi... I want to use QtParted from the livecd to resize my /home partition from 60GB to 40GB so I can make ANOTHER 20GB partion and install another linux there. But I right click and it doesn't give me the resize option.. I can only resize the sawp partition:( Help?
<cwillu> (gl giorgos)
<Taso> well I need a newer package then gutsy is giving me
<Taso> how would I get this?
<cwillu> !backports | Taso
<ubotwo> Taso: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<IndyGunFreak> cwillu: ok.. i think that might have been the same one i found, i thought that was the one to recompile alsa, my bad
<mauro_rioiv> any ?
<Taso> you guys are giving me 12 different answers
<orudie> have anyone here installed crsds ?
<Taso> have you noticed this?
<Taso> I still do not have a simple ansewr.
<Mimi> Taso: What you are looking for is Backports.
<Chipsa964> so do all of them
<Taso> alright
<macogw> Taso: backports has a few select packages compiled for gutsy. not all of hardy's though
<Chipsa964> and figure out which is easier for you
<Mimi> Taso: Backports enable you to install the NEWEST version of software
<macogw> Taso: if it's there, you can use that. otherwise, you can download the deb from where i linked
<Taso> so how do I switch my /etc/apt/source.list ?
<geo125> synaptic doesn't open... what to do...?
<Taso> should I just change the word "gutsy" to backport/hardy ?
<macogw> Taso: if you do that, youd upgrae to hardy.  they said i shouldnt tell you to go to hardy.
<cwillu> IndyGunFreak, ya, it's a bit intimidating actually (it's got about 8 different approaches, but it did have his laptop lsited)
<RequinB4> geo125 - what does it complain about?
<LjL> Taso: no
<rpj8> What in god's name does this mean : http://pastebin.com/m7822ccaa
<Mimi> Taso we are giving you different answers however they do the same thing. We are giving the answer "the way we would do it". You pick one
<macogw> Taso: i figure if you can handle Sid, you can handle Hardy just fine
<LjL> Taso: pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list
<Darkmystere> Is there a backport for Compiz-Fusion...?
<RequinB4> !sources
<IndyGunFreak> cwillu: yeah, i think i was gonna send him the same FAQ.. i was just doing 4 different things
<ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cwillu> Taso, go to the url that ubotwo linked you, it's the official word :)
<Taso> is Sid newer then Gutsy?
<LjL> Taso: yes
<Taso> I will try that
<LjL> Taso: Sid is in constant evolution
<macogw> Taso: Sid is Debian Unstable's name
<livefoniks> Ugh.
<Taso> ah great
<Taso> perfect
<Taso> I will try that
<Darkmystere> macogw, Isnt Hardy about to go stable?
<macogw> Taso: no....
<LjL> Taso: Sid has nothing to do with Ubuntu, however
<macogw> Darkmystere: it's alpha 6
<LjL> Darkmystere, some time in April.
<macogw> Darkmystere: but yeah, 1 month
<Taso> nope
<Taso> that didn't work
<Mimi> Hi... I want to use QtParted from the livecd to resize my /home partition from 60GB to 40GB so I can make ANOTHER 20GB partion and install another linux there. But I right click and it doesn't give me the resize option.. I can only resize the sawp partition:( Help?
<RequinB4> Can I boot from an Un-burned ISO in virtualbox?
<Taso> I changed the word gutsy to stable and now it can't find the package
<Darkmystere> macogw, Yea isnt that the last alpha...so if i upgrade no0w...do i need to upgrade again to get the stable one or what..
<mauro_rioiv> any can help me with my broadcom 4311 ???
<bonbonthejon> RequinB4: yes
<cwillu> RequinB4, #virtualbox, but as far as I know you can
<cwillu> #virtualbox
<cwillu> bah
<LjL> Taso, and who told you that the word "stable" meant anything in the sources.list?
<Mimi> :p!!!!
<RequinB4> sweet, hopefully its simple to do or i'll come back and ask how
<geo125> RequinB4_: that an other aplication use packages but nothing else do it
<RequinB4> geo125 - close all instances of synaptic or add/remove or update manager
<cwillu> mauro_rioiv, afaik, alot of broadcom cards still have major issues in the gutsy
<Taso> alright
<Taso> well I have no clue how to do any of this shit
<Taso> amazing
<Taso> I will just go Google
<LjL> !language | Taso
<Mimi> :x
<ubotwo> Taso: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joe_> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<macogw> Taso: Debian Unstable is called Sid.  Ubuntu's current unstable is Hardy.  You can install a package from Hardy without upgrading to it if you don't want to be running unstable (because that can involve lots of hair-pulling if you know what you're doing, and more if you don't). If you want to ride the unstable edge, you can, but it'd be easier to just install the one package.  You might be able to get the package from backports.  If you can't, you can g
<Taso> lol
<Agent_bob> ljl wouldn't "stable" and "testing" be debian archive descriptors ?
<LjL> Taso: i asked you to pastebin your current sources.list. if you don't want to, i can't help you.
<LjL> Agent_bob: they're certainly invalid in Ubuntu.
<geo125> RequinB4 all are closed but synaptic dont open
<orudie> hey all chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin && ./hldsupdatetool.bin returns -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory , however its there
<macogw> Darkmystere: if you upgrade now and then keep up with updates, youll hit the normal stable in 6 weeks
<Taso> how can I get a Hardy package macogw
<RequinB4> geo125 - check in system - admin - system moniter
<Mimi> j #ubuntu+1
<mouseboyx> Does anyone else want to see this cool ajax thing i made?
<RequinB4> !hardy
<Mimi> OOPS
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<macogw> Taso: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mouseboyx> http://www.phpmouse.com/game.html
<macogw> Taso: just download from there.  click on hardy, and go the section you want, and download teh deb
<Taso> so I download from there?
<Taso> I don't apt-get ?
<Mimi> You can do EITHER
<eth01> mouseboyx: no, thanks.
<eth01> !topic > mouseboyx
<Mimi> Hi... I want to use QtParted from the livecd to resize my /home partition from 60GB to 40GB so I can make ANOTHER 20GB partion and install another linux there. But I right click and it doesn't give me the resize option.. I can only resize the swap partition:( Help?
<mouseboyx> darn, sorry i thought i was in offtopic
<Taso> lol
<eth01> !topic | mouseboyx
<ubotwo> mouseboyx: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Taso> hardy is STILL using sshfs 1.7
<Taso> wtf
<Taso> this is moot
<Taso> bye
<macogw> Taso: yes, you can download a deb and double click it
<macogw> Taso: umm it is?
<LjL> !etiquette > taso    (taso, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ThaRabbit> irc related question, is there a password recovery solution for the nickserv?
<macogw> Taso: yep, you're right. go compile it if you need that new of one
<LjL> Taso, there is no guarantee that a Hardy package won't break your system if you try to install it on Gutsy, unless it's a backport.
<PriceChild> ThaRabbit: #freenode please
<eth01> ThaRabbit, click the invite I send you.
<Taso> guess I'm doing that
<RequinB4> Mimi - not an expert, but obligated to check the basics - check that you have enough space to shrink, check you have the appropriate permissions
<Taso> that's pretty pathetic.
<macogw> Taso: why?
<ThaRabbit> PriceChild: will do
<PriceChild> !hardy | Taso
<ubotwo> Taso: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Taso> because 1.7 is crazy old?
<Agent_bob> ThaRabbit also your email + lost password question...
<Taso> and lacks tons of features.
<macogw> Taso: hardy is sync'd with whatever's in the current debian unstable repos
<PriceChild> !bug > Taso
<orudie> can anyone please take a look at this... ???  chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin && ./hldsupdatetool.bin returns -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory , however its there
<mauro_rioiv> cwillu -> can i solve this ... and my broadcom works ?
<ThaRabbit> thanks :)
<RequinB4> Taso - what is your current version?
<Taso> 1.9
<geo125> RequinB4 what to check there?
<Taso> I have 1.7 installed
<Taso> 1.9 is the latest version
<macogw> RequinB4: he wants 1.9 but 1.7 is in hardy
<PriceChild> Taso: macogw: RequinB4: hardy in #ubuntu+1
<Taso> I can compile it etc, but that's pretty sad.
<macogw> Taso: if debian has 1.9, just download their deb and hope it works
<Ttech> QuakeNet's Ubuntu Channel --> "Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<RequinB4> geo125 - stuff running in the background like synapic, add/remove
<PriceChild> macogw: please don't suggest that in this channel/
<Mimi> RequinB4:  Well, there is no space, that's why I need to resize it :P
<macogw> PriceChild: i said "hope"
<RequinB4> Mimi - i mean make sure your partition isn't full
<macogw> PriceChild: but ok ill go to PMs
<PriceChild> macogw: you're offtopic, you're giving poor advice... not in here please.
<RequinB4> Taso - .deb is precompiled - and by the way which program are you trying to update
<Marfi> quick question, whenever i plug in a USB drive or thumb drive, they mount without write permissions. how do i change this?
<Mimi> Oh, thanks RequinB4, the partition isn't full, it's half full :D
<LjL> RequinB4, sshfs
<Marfi> it works fine on my other computer
<macogw> Taso: and really, if you dont know how debs work or about compiling, trying to muck with versions is probably a bad idea
<RequinB4> LjL - ?
<LOWLUX> i have a veo stingray webcam......the room is too dark.... how do i get to the webcam setting to make it brighter?
<orudie> can anyone please take a look at this... ???  chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin && ./hldsupdatetool.bin returns -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory , however its there
<LjL> RequinB4: that's the package he wants to update
<Agent_bob> Marfi one way would be to edit /etc/fstab and add a line for the filesystem or the address,  another though would be to write a remount script that you could click to run when you need it to be writable....
<towlie> i went to administration->language support and see the language i want to add but how do i actually add it  ? im on hardy heron
<cwillu> towlie, -> #ubuntu+1
<v3ctor> orudie: head -n1 hldsupdatetool.bin
<Agent_bob> Marfi there "may" be a conf file you could edit to change the default behaviour    but that's not something i know about.
<RequinB4> LjL Taso - for stabilities sake, it may be prudent to check if the project has a repository you can just add to the sources list, if the ubuntu repos are outdated - installing from .deb isn't very organized and can lead to a lot of clutter on your system
<olskolirc> is kde4 final yet?
<Marfi> Agent_bob, isn't there a way to make it
<usser> olskolirc: yea
<olskolirc> cool thanks
<Marfi> Agent_bob, work like on the other computer? i don't think i did anything special with it
<Fruuctis> what happend to ThaRabbit?
<LjL> RequinB4, actually, installing from a non-compatible repository can be *much* worse than installing a single .deb
<majkoebac> Hello people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i Need a Compiler please can somebody help me?
<LjL> !build-essential > majkoebac    (majkoebac, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Marfi> majkoebac, what language?
<ThaRabbit> Fruuctis: password trouble :D
<usser> majkoebac: compiler for what language?
<Fruuctis> ohh: shiet..
<RequinB4> LjL - well, depends on the repo, but off topic :P
<ThaRabbit> Fruuctis: I'm still here, just can't remember my password. lolol
<olskolirc> are we able to manipulate the kde4 panel by changing color, adding shortcuts, adding other panels?
<LjL> !kde4 | olskolirc
<ubotwo> olskolirc: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Fruuctis> joint the ubuntu+1 channel then?
<Fruuctis> well talk there
<ThaRabbit> Fruuctis: problem is, you can't pm me unregistered :D
<majkoebac> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59087/plain/ <----- here its the error when i type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fruuctis> ohh. right.. :P
<LjL> majkoebac: that's not an error, it's simply asking you to insert the Ubuntu CD.
<Fruuctis> i bet its "imisszlataninajax" or something therabbit :P
<majkoebac> LjL, so what to do?
<LjL> majkoebac: well, you could, say, insert the Ubuntu CD
<majkoebac> ok
<RequinB4> majkoebac: either insert the liveCD or go to your software sources and disable updating from the CD
<dryrot> i hate how ipmasq firewalls the crap out of my machine, how do i make ipmasq not firewall anything off ?
<RequinB4> (you'd need internet connection, then)
<majkoebac> LjL, ok i have installed  build-essential and how to compile now?
<Marfi> does anyone know where the conf file is to edit to set any USB device to mount as writable?
<LjL> majkoebac: "gcc filename.c -o executablename"
<orudie> v3ctor: can i ask in pm ?
<v3ctor> orudie: yes
<majkoebac> LjL, that dont works
<winux> hi all
<LjL> !doesn't work | majkoebac
<ubotwo> majkoebac: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<RequinB4> hello winux
<winux> I have the root password, but im trying to recover  my username/password combo in recovery mode, is there a file that will show me the info i need?
<majkoebac> pff
<spanther> is it safe to upgrade from feisty fawn latest updated version to gutsy gibbon by changing repositories inside of sources.list ?
<Agent_bob> winux no.  but you could easily reset the users password.
<LjL> winux, the password is not anywhere on your system in plaintext, it is encrypted. you can use the "jack" package to attempt to reverse the encryption.
<PriceChild> !upgrade | spanther
<ubotwo> spanther: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Agent_bob> winux    passwd username
<winux> Agent_bob: ah, as root right?
<prince_jammys> !upgrade > spanther
<Agent_bob> winux if you don't know the username you can get that.   and yes as root
<winux> Agent_bob: im guessing there is a file with the name list?
<winux> i havent booted ubuntu in a few months :s
<Agent_bob> winux grep 1000 /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f1
<LjL> winux: the file is /etc/passwd. /etc/shadow contains the encrypted passwords.
<tuttle2> anyone install ubuntu on a hp pavilion?
<Agent_bob> as LjL said.  but no need to even look at the password in shadow.  just reset it.
<fxef> yep
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubotwo> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anteaya> why is my touch pad inconsistent?  Sometimes when I move my finger on the touch pad, all my minimized apps spring to life on my desktop and my movements on the touchpad fail to move the pointer on the screen while the apps cycle through who is in front.  This is most annoying.  What is going on?
<LjL> !nickspam > mimi    (mimi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<usser> anteaya: its probably compiz, does it look like mac's expose?
<winux> LjL
<beau> LJL I'm linking up my nicks, that's all *blush* I always hide join/left messages so I forgot about it :P Thanks for the reminder
<winux> LjL: yea i dont have the package so ill reset
<estim2> My computer's processor is 3.33 GHz, but my motherboard has it set at 2.5 GHz. How can I get it set correctly?
<anteaya> usser: i don't know what mac's expose is
<winux> Agent_bob: nice, looks like it work'd :)
<LjL> estim2, probably from the BIOS.
<anteaya> usser: what is compiz?
<jim_beam> hi all , I installed e17 and it wants to run enligtenment-start wher can i edit gdm conf
<prince_jammys> !compiz | anteaya
<ubotwo> anteaya: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<anteaya> usser: is there a patch to fix this?
<spanther> okay thank you very much
<Agent_bob> estim2 that's a bios "pre-boot" thing.
<usser> anteaya: 3d desktop for linux, it probably happens when you move your pointer to upper right corner doesn't it?
<winux> thanks guys
<usser> anteaya: try any corner for that matter
<estim2> Agent_bob: so what can I do? My motherboard claims to support the processor.
<Agent_bob> estim2 find how to access bios    maybe hold down f2   or del at power on...
<estim2> Agent_bob: yes, i can get into it
<JerseyMonkey-Lin> Question: Is it possible to make X-Chat Gnome Frontend go into systray?
<anteaya> usser: usually bottom of the screen
<estim2> Agent_bob: im just not sure what to change.. the proc bus speed?
<Agent_bob> estim2 that's where you set it.   if it can be set.
<one_matthias> hi anybody working with gOS
<usser> anteaya: yea it's a feature not a bug :)
<anteaya> ubotwo: am looking at link and joined the channel, thank you
<Agent_bob> estim2 yes bus speed and ram timming can affect cpu freq   iirc
<usser> anteaya: you can turn it off
<RequinB4> anteaya - go to system - prefs - advanced desktop effects settings to cutomize compiz
<joe_> What would be my best option to be able to watch videos on youtube nicely.  I have installed gnash, but it doesn't work very well
<anteaya> usser: okay, how do I modify this feature?
<Agent_bob> estim2 when in doubt  change only one thing and "trial + error" it to death.
<netopalis> How do I run Gedit as sudo?
<usser> anteaya: hang on 1 sec
<RequinB4> netopalis - um, "sudo gedit /directory/file"
<cwillu> netopalis, gksudo gedit
<netopalis> lol
<netopalis> Ok
 * cwillu slaps RequinB4, 
<Agent_bob> netopalis don't.   get in the habbit of using gksudo     gksudo gedit /path/file
<RequinB4> sorry, cwillu
<RequinB4> my bad
<cwillu> :p
<estim2> Agent_bob: would clearing my CMOS help? I am not the original owner of this pc
<RequinB4> its gksudo
<fevel> hello
<RequinB4> hello fevel
<cwillu> sudo will work, but one day you'll use it to run the wrong command, and then you won't be able to open new windows at all until you reboot
<fevel> is it possible to logout of gnome and not save the stuff I did?
<cwillu> this is, as they say, a bad thing
<fevel> like files I just erased
<usser> anteaya: in terminal type ccsm
<cwillu> fevel, i.e., undelete stufF?
<fevel> no
<RequinB4> fevel - are you sure you erased them or put them in the trash
<Agent_bob> estim2 it "might" and it "might make it unbootable" in which case you would have to muddle through the settings to find out what isn't configured
<fevel> I wanted a theme I removed
<anteaya> RequinB4: thanks am trying that
<juank_prada> hi, i just installed gnome-do and downloaded some plugins but they doesnt seem to work
<RequinB4> anteaya: np, that feature sometimes "bugs" me too
<Agent_bob> estim2 may i sujest a web search for documentation of your bios before you start messing with it
<RequinB4> fevel - how did you delete the file?  Or did you just remove the theme by selecting a new one?
<xb3rt> Are their any linux SecondLife users here?
<anteaya> usser: ccsm: command not found
<Mimi> xb3rt: *raises hand*
<usser> anteaya: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<RequinB4> !offtopic | xb3rt
<ubotwo> xb3rt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usser> anteaya: then do it again
<Mimi> RequinB4: I think he's looking for support, not start a random chat :p
<xb3rt> ubotwo: why are you always shooting me down
<regeya> I suppose it strains the imagination to suppose a question was coming up, eh, RequinB4?
<LjL> in that case,
<LjL> !ask
<ubotwo> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<anteaya> usser: i am hestiant, because i am on dial up and in the middle of about 5 hours of update downloads
<regeya> xb3rt: eh, it's nice to see that someone other than me has people acting like total jerks toward him
<RequinB4> regeya Mimi - ok fine, my bad, but either way you get some kind of !, ask the actual question, not the generic one :P
<Agent_bob> xb3rt because someone says !something | you   and the bot reacts.
<anteaya> usser: i can try tomorrow though, thanks
<combatwombat> something
<combatwombat> !something
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<usser> anteaya: aww anyway when you install ccsm just search there for scale plugin and just turn it off
<combatwombat> !something
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Agent_bob> /msg ubotwo Bot
<Agent_bob> substitute bot on duty today
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LjL> !botabuse =~ s/ubotu/ubotwo/
<ubotwo> I'll remember that LjL
<regeya> RequinB4: you highlight a growing problem: people are getting too itchy an "offtopic" finger
<anteaya> usser: thanks have copied instructions and will try when download is finished, graditude
<sfears_> has anyone ever heard of piix? it's an intel pci accelerator or something
<regeya> and too quick to shove people toward the bots, go look at this link, leave us alone, buhbye.
<LjL> regeya, i'm *so* tempted to do !offtopic | regeya requinb4
<[Soul]> thanks to all who have helped me - i finally got everything set
<xb3rt> Why does my sl client make the screen flash black when i click something, and freeze if i try to move
<regeya> LjL whatever makes you feel important
<darkcrab> does anyone know of a emerald theme that does not look anything like windows?
<Mimi> dark
<combatwombat> i have a dual monitor setup and i'm running compiz-fusion, on my second monitor i have to open up termial and type "emerald --replace &"  everytime a fresh X session is started...is there some way to automate the process?
<zcat[1]> regeya: too many questions in here are FAQ though ... the bot has the answer. End of problem.
<Mimi> darkcrab: gnome-look.org should have lots?
<darkcrab> yes Mimi?
<darkcrab> yea, I looked there....
<darkcrab> I can can try looking again I guess.
<xb3rt> Mimi: can I IM you for a minute
<zcat[1]> regeya: if they come back and say 'tried that, failed at...' then we help them more
<sfears_> combatwombat, /etc/rc.local is a script that loads everytime you log on.. mabey add a line into that file
<Mimi> Yes go ahead xb3rt
<combatwombat> thanks sfears!
<ePax> How do i install tk 8.5
<xb3rt> Mimi: are you getting my messages?
<Mimi> Mmmmmm GParted is taking *looks at watch* 10 minutes to resize my partition  (It's still at 1% kinda haha) ... Should I be concerned? Obviously I won't cancel because it could damage the partition....
<zcat[1]> I have decided there is no way I can describe the history and archetecture of the internet to housewives and grannies in a 1hr presentation.
<snake> i have a problem in adept_manager. there is a package that i tried to install before and now everytime i try to install something i get some errors can anyone tell me please how to clear adept_manager so it doesnt try any time to install those packages. thank you in advance
<Mimi> xb3rt:  Guess not :/ I just sent you a "hello"
<RequinB4> Mimi - no, gparted should take a decent while, so long as you're sure its not hanging
<Agent_bob> sfears_ umm did i miss something ?   does /etc/rc.local really run each time you logon ?    or only at boot time ?
<HaZaRd> Has anyone been able to install Gutsy Gibbon onto an Abit IP35 Pro with an nVidia GFX card? o.O
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubotwo> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Marfi> how do i set all usb drives to mount as readable / writeable when i plug them in?
<sfears_> rc.local has something to do with run levels.. i was assuming it was at logon
<PriceChild> Marfi: that happens by default
<Agent_bob> sfears_ boot time.
<Marfi> PriceChild, how do i change it? it doesn't do that on my other computer
<sfears_> run level 5 which i believe is at the very end of boot
<juank_prada> i cant make gnome-do plugins to work can somebody help me?
<Marfi> PriceChild, its also ext2, which i formatted on this computer
<Agent_bob> sfears_   ubuntu defaults to runlevel 2
<snake> anyone that can help me please. i am getting mad :S
<Mimi> snake ask your question xD
<zcat[1]> Marfi: sudo chmod -R a+rwx /media/mountedusbdrive
<HaZaRd> I'm totally new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to install it but without success... I just get the black screen of death and a hard reboot is the only way to bring my PC back
<daedra> hey I want to remove a certain line from a text file - how would I do that with a command?
<sfears_> is the answer to snake's question dpkg -a clean ish.. something like that
<daedra> I know the line's row
<snake> Mimi: i have a problem in adept_manager. there is a package that i tried to install before and now everytime i try to install something i get some errors can anyone tell me please how to clear adept_manager so it doesnt try any time to install those packages. thank you in advance
<PriceChild> snake: giving the error would help people help you
<Mimi> xb3rt: I think your nick is not registered + identified, you can't IM me if you're not
<RequinB4> Hazard - first, where does this occur in the boot sequence?
<sfears_> i think adding that line to the rc.local file will fix the problem with compiz
<Marfi> zcat[1], do i have to do that each time i mount the drive?
<combatwombat> hey sfears, i tried adding "emerald --replace &" in my /etc/rc.local (without the quotes), i restarted my x but to no avail...
<snake> PriceChild: i said the error 2 times. sorry for flooding
<Mimi> Bunnies, snake, I had that problem once... *digs her memories to find out the solution*
<xb3rt> Mimi: 1 second
<PriceChild> snake: the error, not the problem
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: As soon as I hit "Start Install" or the GFX Safe Install... I get "Loading Kernel" then "Kernel Alive" then black screen
<zcat[1]> Marfi: or perhaps sudo chmod a+rwsx /media/mountedusbdrive -- that way ann new files will be +rwx as well
<zcat[1]> *all
<sfears_> it was a thought combatwombat
<snake> PriceChild: there is no error. but i want to get rid of those messages that i get every time in adept_manager
<Agent_bob> snake generally speaking, open a terminal and type in# sudo dpkg --configure -a || sudo apt-get install -f || echo "still borked"
<zcat[1]> Marfi: only once.. it will change permission on the ext2 filesystem on the drive, they'll stay that way until you change them again
<Marfi> zcat[1], i tried to chmod 777 /media/drive
<PriceChild> snake: knowing those messages would help...
<sfears_> maybe add that line to a file.. save as .sh & add it to startup programs? combatwombat
<Marfi> zcat[1], aight, ty!
<sfears_> snake needs to run dpkg clean
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - so you don't see an ubuntu logo beforehand?
<sfears_> i just can't remember the command
<ePax> How do i install tk 8.5
<sfears_> !google install tk 8.5
<ubotwo> sfears_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I get the menu, but anything I select gets me to the black screen
<Agent_bob> sfears_ >>>  snake generally speaking, open a terminal and type in# sudo dpkg --configure -a || sudo apt-get install -f || echo "still borked"
<burdicda> anyone in here use uck or reconstructor ?
<LjL> sfears_: sudo apt-get install tk8.5
<ePax> LjL: Does not work
<LjL> !doesn't work | ePax
<ubotwo> ePax: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zcat[1]> had a friend try to copy a -very- large number of files onto his 4G usb stick recently.. some things fat32 just wasn't designed for :)
<PriceChild> Agent_bob: sfears_ he hasn't even told you the error..
<Enermax> Can some one help me with customizing ubuntu?
<sfears_> yeah.. he said earlier PriceChild
<Agent_bob> PriceChild that should catch it
<Marfi> zcat[1], didn't work =/
<ericbanna12> hello after uninstalling compiz my minimize maximize buttons are gone what can i do?
<zcat[1]> Marfi: Hmmm.. should have
<ePax> LjL: E: Couldn't find package tk8.5
<ericbanna12> hello after uninstalling compiz my minimize maximize and cross buttons are gone what can i do?
<Marfi> zcat[1], i know. im gonna try to format it again w/ gparted
<Mimi> ericbanna12: metacity --replace &
<RequinB4> HaZard - easiest things first - try pressing control + alt + f2 at the black screen
<ericbanna12> ok
<usser> ericbanna12: do you have terminal?
<xb3rt> Mimi: i registerd
<LjL> ePax: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<sfears_> ericbanna12, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<snake> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59090/
<Agent_bob> PriceChild i have broken dpkg many many times, and; that's the first good steps toward fixing it.
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Tried that already; as well as the CTRL + ALT + F1
<HaZaRd> no dice with either
<usser> ericbanna12: type above what mimi said in terminal yea
<ericbanna12> usse i don't know how to minimize xchat to go to manuu
<PriceChild> snake: in a terminal, sudo apt-get -f install
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - are you trying to install or just boot from the liveCD?  Because I would suggest using the text-only alternative CD to install, then work from there
<sfears_> ericbanna12, right click on the taskbar "bar at the bottom of screen" and click on minimize
<usser> ericbanna12: alt+f2 see if you can type it there
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I'm downloading the Alternate CD right now, but from what I gather on the forum, it might not work
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Yeah I'm trying to boot from the liveCD and then hopefully install
<ericbanna12> usser crl + f2 not responind and no minimize option when i right click at bottom
<usser> ericbanna12: alt+f2
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: BTW, is there a formatting utility on the disc? Because the drive I want to install to is currently NTFS
<sfears_> it's alt+f2
<Mimi> HaZaRd:  Good ones: Qtparted, Gparted
<ericbanna12> ok than yopu got everthing back
<cwillu> HaZaRd, the install cd can resize an ntfs partition, make new ones, etc, although the root partition currently needs to be ext3 or something similar
<snake> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59091/
<RequinB4> HaZaRd: what Mimi said, but personally i always think its good to have a GParted liveCD
<sfears_> alt+f2 opens a run box.. type terminal.. and then "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"
<ericbanna12> special thnaks goes to mimi
<thesaint4444> nickrud: hi, all seems to have worked but when I try to view the music on the ipod it seems to think there is no music on the device.... strange.
<daedra> how would I delete a specific row from a text file?
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Well... that totally went over my head :D
<LjL> daedra: can't you just use a text editor? (such as gedit)
<daedra> its a VERY large file
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to get it to minimize stuff to the panel (near the clock) instead of the one at the bottom of the screen?
<daedra> but I know the rownumber
<Mimi> ericbanna12:  You might want to go to System>Preferences>Session and add that command I gave you to the start up items, so that you don't have to write that command all the time
<HaZaRd> Are Qtparted and Gparted on the CD or do I need to get them separately?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd, sorry, which part :D
<sfears_> eatatjoes2, i'd have to say that's not a standard option
<PriceChild> snake: is 'qmail' a package form the Ubuntu repositories?
<snake> PriceChild: no
<PriceChild> !info qmail
<ubotwo> Package qmail does not exist in gutsy
<ericbanna12> Mimi why did compiz slow down my graphics?
<eatatjoes2> sfears_,  because earlier it was putting pidgin and xchat up there but now its not
<PriceChild> snake: contact whoever built that package, its broken.
<ePax> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59092/
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I'm just unsure of how/where to format the partition... it's already blank, just NTFS not ext3
<snake> PriceChild: thanks . i'll try it now
<sfears_> ohhh.. into the task tray
<Kust3mz> Can some one help me with customizing ubuntu?
<daedra> any help?
<Mimi> ericbanna12:  Mmmm compiz can be really tough on your computer ;) It can use a looooot of resources
<daedra> I reckon its "cat" or "sed" but I don't know enough about them
<DavidVector> Is there a good channel to ask questions about dovecot/postfix auth problems?
<Agent_bob> snake  sudo dpkg -P --force-all qmail ;sudo apt-get install -f
<sfears_> you have to click on the X to close the window eatatjoes2.. but it doesn't close the application.. just minimize to the task tray.. not all programs do that
<PriceChild> Agent_bob: the packaging is broken, and its 3rd party.
<LjL> daedra: sed -i.bak "#d" filename               where # is the line number
<Agent_bob> PriceChild i read the pastebin
<Heygab1> What's the smallest version of Ubuntu? I mean, low footprint wise?
<daedra> LjL: YOU'RE AWESOME
<ericbanna12> Mimi how do i install auto matrix 2?
<Kust3mz> Were do i go about downloading a program to fix up ubuntu
<sx66|eee> yo
<RequinB4> HaZard - Gparted is a program that will do it for you.  If your GUI is not working, then you can either a) install ubuntu and boot recovery mode, b) boot a text only boot option of a common liveCD linux distro, or c) use the GParted liveCD, which you can download
<sfears_> heygab.. i would download the credit card version of debian.. it's not ubuntu, but it's close
<usser> !automatix | ericbanna12
<ubotwo> ericbanna12: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<DavidVector>  Is there a good channel to ask questions about dovecot/postfix auth problems?
<sfears_> does anyone here have a sound card with fiber optic out?
<sfears_> miniTOSlink fiber optic out?
<snake> Agent_bob: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove qmail which isn't installed.
<thesaint4444> DavidVector: there is a #dovecot channel and a #postfix channel but make sure you have read the documentation first or you won't to much help :-)
<ericbanna12> usser then how do i install wine
<Agent_bob> snake if that's all it said, you are fixed.
<CoolBreeze> hey guys, question: does FreeNx generate a log file detailing who/when connections to the server were made? If yes, where is this log?
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: So I boot the Gparted liveCD and format the partition as ext3? Then try installing with the alternate 7.10 liveCD?
<usser> ericbanna12: follow the instuctions on winehq.com
<Temptant> Guys when I run USTREAM.TV flash application, the flash works fine, but it keeps saying in the thing 'Gateway unreachable" any fix?
<ericbanna12> ok
<eatatjoes2> sfears_,  i figured it out, its the "notification area"
<Kust3mz> Can some one help me with customizing ubuntu?
<RequinB4> HaZarD - that's how i'd do it, but be sure to read/have in front of you good documentation when using GParted, you can REALLY screw up your hard drive if you mess up.
<Marfi> HaZaRd, or you could use the regular cd, and wipe that partition. basically, you just need the space
<sfears_> have you tried using a different web broswer Temptant to see if it's a browser issue?
<Temptant> No
<Temptant> I will
<Temptant> thanks
<Agent_bob> snake may i sujest that you make sure that you only have "ubutnu" repositories in your sources.list    and try to use what's there or build it your self.
<sfears_> yup.. it's a good first step
<RequinB4> Marfi - he can't boot the regular CD
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I've got a laptop here so I can do that... Marfi: I can't get the GUI at all, so I need something else
<bthornton> I've got a Pentium D machine running 32-bit Gutsy whose memory I just recently upgraded to 4GB. Will I be able to use that full amount of memory by upgrading just the kernel to the 64-bit version, or will I have to change the whole OS to 64-bit?
<sfears_> why doesn't the regular cd boot?
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to get all the buttons on the logitech mx700 to work?
<Marfi> RequinB4, HaZaRd gotcha. < 256?
<snake> Agent_bob: i have only ubuntu repos. this problem occured since the time i tried to install something else. i removed those repos but the problem remained
<Temptant> sfears_ no, thanks. I will try epiphany
<sfears_> alright Temptant
<RequinB4> sfears_: not sure at this point, i'm thinking either moniter or driver, both of which are only fixable post install
<HaZaRd> sfears_: If I knew, I wouldn't be here :) But from what I've heard, it's an incompatibility with either my southbridge (ICH9R) or my gfx card (8800GT)
<Chrisbster> I have today's challenge: I am attempting to network a Linux machine to an my XP laptop (I am using a crossover cable). The laptop is picking up the wireless network, and I am trying to share the connection with the Linux machine, but something is wrong...and I don't know what it is...Help?
<HaZaRd> Marfi: If you mean RAM, I've got 4GB :P
<Agent_bob> snake yeah.  did you check synaptic now and see if it's all solved ?
<sfears_> bthornton, i think your a bit confused about what 64 bit is
<Kust3mz> Can someone please tell me were to go to download a program to fix up ubuntu?
<Marfi> HaZaRd, in a laptop? damn son
<sfears_> HaZaRd, have you tried booting with the noapic options?
<HaZaRd> Marfi: HAHAHA No man... I'm on my laptop right now trying to install GG on my desktop
<bthornton> sfears_: Unconfuse me.
<HaZaRd> sfears_: No idea how to do that... I'm a total Linux novice
<Marfi> HaZaRd, ah, ok. GIMME GIMME!  =)
<HaZaRd> :P
<Kust3mz> Can someone please tell me were to go to download a program to fix up ubuntu?
<CoolBreeze> any FreeNx gurus here?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - look at the bottom of the origional ubuntu CD screen, should be boot options or more options, something to that nature - press that button and enter 'noapic' at the end
<PriceChild> Kust3mz: what do you 'really' want to do?
<sfears_> 64 bit compared to 32 bit has to do with how it processes information.. doesn't have anything to do with the size of your harddrive.. i'm not 100% on the whole thing but i know it doesn't make a difference about a 4gb hard drive4
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - but i doubt i'tll work, considering your gfs probably causes it - 8800GT
<HaZaRd> So right now I'm grabbing the Gparted LiveCD and I've got the AltCD and the straight up GG liveCD... where do I go from here?>
<sfears_> Kust3mz, i think you need to be a little more specific than that
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Yeah that's what I've heard =(
<usser> sfears_: I think he meant memory not disk space
<Paddy_EIRE> Kust3mz, err.. its kinda like asking for a metal thing for a car O_o
<Lurp> alright, i guess i'll just ask away. When trying to boot from a CD to do a reinstall, i get I/O and HDD errors, when booting the live CD image from a separate partition, i get MORE I/O errors, and i have no idea how to fix this.
<bthornton> sfears_: You're correct that the hard drive size doesn't come into it, but it was my memory/RAM that I upgraded to 4GB. :)
<PriceChild> !pm | Kust3mz
<sfears_> ha.. my bad
<bthornton> Currently, Linux is only recognizing 3.2GB of it.
<PriceChild> Kust3mz: try gnome-look.org
<ubotwo> Kust3mz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<snake> Agent_bob: i did something else. i added the repository that had qmail. i removed qmail and some other packages that were there and i removed the repository again. now everything is ok. thank you
<darkcrab> have you tried burning a new CD lurp?
<snake> PriceChild: thank you. i solved the problem
<Kust3mz> Well im new to ubuntu and really have no ideal what im talking about but, I mean like a program for themes and stuff
<Agent_bob> snake welcome.
<fxef> Will 32 bit apps install on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<spork969> just to let everybody know, i love ubuntu
<usser> fxef: yes sure
<darkcrab> lol spork
<usser> fxef: some of them with some quirks but they will
<sfears_> i think your looking for compiz-fusion Kust3mz.. doens't always work 100% out of the box.. but it's cool once you get it working
<RequinB4> HaZard - what we're doing now is ENABLING you to get into a position you can fix it.  Also, note that if the GParted liveCD won't boot (It didn't for my desktop), plan b is to download DSL or Knoppix and boot from the CD with just a text prompt - they contain a text version of gparted :)
<icesword> hmm,i disabled all internet repos,and insert hardy cd iso,now it began automatically upgrade,now at setting software channels ,hope nothing is wrong
 * darkcrab loves compiz-fusion
<Paddy_EIRE> Kust3mz, Google can be quite handy http://www.google.ie/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=ubuntu+themes&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Chrisbster> I am attempting to network a Linux machine to an my XP laptop (I am using a crossover cable). The laptop is picking up the wireless network, and I am trying to share the connection with the Linux machine, but something is wrong...and I don't know what it is...Help?
<Temptant> Guys when I run USTREAM.TV flash application, the flash works fine, but it keeps saying in the thing 'Gateway unreachable" any fix?
<sfears_> yeah.. compiz is nice when it works right
<Temptant> Yes I've tried  more than one browser
<Kust3mz> What about KDE for ubuntu?
<Lurp> darkcrab: would, but i can't. my burner isn't operational in ubuntu for some reason. I had accidentally upgraded to Hardy (don't ask how, somehow the repository got added to my sources.list)
<sfears_> i guess you had the same error with a different web browser Temptant?
<Lurp> but i think it may have to do with my attempt at installing KDE4
<Temptant> I tried Firefox and Epiphany
<Agent_bob> Chrisbster may need to tell the linux box what the gateway ip is
<ryanzec> how do i change the defaul tview type for folder globally, i want it to be a list
<Paddy_EIRE> Kust3mz, also refer to google and read there.. we are reserved for real technical support here
<Kust3mz> Ok sorry all
<darkcrab> yup, that would be it Lurp
<chris__> hi
<RB2> Has anyone else had any trouble running Nexuiz on Ubuntu when downloading it directly from the Nexuiz site?
<Chrisbster> Agent Bob: It says it's connected to the network
<sfears_> i havn't bee overly impressed with KDE4.. i like compiz for gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> !offtopic | sfears_
<ubotwo> sfears_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RequinB4> hello chris__
<chris__> i got Nexuiz off of te repositories and it was fine
<darkcrab> compiz-fusion is amazing.
<Agent_bob> Chrisbster no not just the network.  the gateway.    i.e. the box that it will have to access to reach the world.
<Lurp> darkcrab: DAMN kde4. well like i said, i've tried booting from a separate partition, and i get errors from that and from the CD. Any ideas on how to do a reinstall?
<chris__> hi
<darkcrab> Lurp, can you access the internet?
<Temptant> Hey guys: I keep getting "gateway unreachable" when I try to open ustream.tv live broudcast (flash).  It all looks fine, except i'm getting this error in the little console they give you
<chris__> is anyone else a GNU Screen user?
<spork969> anybody here use firestarter?
<Temptant> I've tried Firefox and Epiphany for browsers
<darkcrab> oh wait, you can burn anything.
<Lurp> darkcrab: Haha yeah, i'm on my messed up system right now
<Chrisbster> Agent Bob: How do I do this?
<Lurp> yeah
<bashir> hey
<RB2> chris__, yeah, I initially downloaded 2.3 from their site and had a problem with the FPS dropping and losing sound part of the way through the game. I downloaded the version from the repos and there were no problems. Now, with 2.4, it's not in the repos yet and the direct download does the same thing that 2.3 did.
<sfears_> hello bashir
<Mimi>  !ask needs to be put in topic ;p
<bashir> what a really good and accurate cpu temperature monitor
<ubotwo> Mimi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> Chrisbster assuming ip=192.168.0.1   sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1          but i think that gnome has a gui way to get there.
<darkcrab> Do you have a friend with a CD burner?
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Hmm... alrighty thanks I'm gonna go give GParted and the AltCD a shot right now
<bashir> i need to make sure this new system i built isnt going to melt on me
<ericbanna12> hello when i am trying to run a file with wine it's saying "a channel that is needed for this project was not found in the installation path :..."
<chris__> Oh, I havent tried it recently. I had FPS problems too, but im on Intel Integrated graphic and I figured that was my problem. My computer is pretty slow
<HaZaRd> bashir: CoreTemp
<sfears_> mabey a usb drive & USB compatible BIOS
<Lurp> darkcrab: yeah, should i try burning the alternate CD and see if that works?
<Temptant> Hey guys: I keep getting "gateway unreachable" when I try to open ustream.tv live broudcast (flash).  It all looks fine, except i'm getting this error in the little console they give you
<Temptant> I've tried Firefox and Epiphany for browsers
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - good luck!  I had to figure out a similar problem on my own, i'm happy to try and get that working -.-
<bashir> thanks
<darkcrab> well, also what you can do is download a free partitioner that lets you boot from CD
<sfears_> that might be an issue on the server end Temptant
<darkcrab> and the format your drive.
<RB2> chris__, it's some kind of bug that only shows up in the non-repo version.. not sure why
<[dcr]> GParted = FTW :D
<Lurp> darkcrab:such as?
<Agent_bob> Chrisbster network manager   maybe.  i really have no idea what it is in gnome.  i don't like nor use gnome.    i don't normally use any gui.
<darkcrab> I dont know off hand, but you can google it.
<chris__> RB2: Oh ok. Im not sure then
<Temptant> sfears_, maybe, but my friend's got it working finer
<Temptant> fine*
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Whoa man... GParted is massively confusing... mind lending a hand? :$
<sfears_> have you turned off all your firewalls or set up correct port forwarding?
<[dcr]> Does anyone know if (and if so where) theres a plugin for Compiz that allows you to zoom out on your cube?
<Lurp> hmm:well i tried using gparted, made a separate partition, loaded the ISO onto that via ubuntu.com instructions, and i still get errors.
<Mimi> I have a install of Ubuntu Studio and I am installing Kubuntu on ANOTHER partition on the same hard drive. Will the new grub recognize Studio and add it to the grub list?
<Temptant> sfears_, how?
<bashir> coretemp is not in the repos...
<ryanzec> how do i change the defaul tview type for folder globally, i want it to be a list
<Paddy_EIRE> Mimi, yes
<ghindo> Mimi:  it should
<Mimi> Thanks ^_^
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - To be honest, no :(, but i'd say be conservative and cautius with that thing - google for the manual
<Temptant> sfears_, do you think this thing needs to be pf'd?
<bashir> coretemp website only has windblows
<sfears_> not sure what the correct settings are Temptant.. first make sure any firewalls are turned off.. i'm not sure what they would be called
<HaZaRd> bashir: HAHA oops... CoreTemp is for Windows... I dunno about for Ubuntu
<darkcrab> Lurp, try this, start up your CD, and then click install, but instead of installing, click "check CD for errors"
<Temptant> I just donno how to turn the firewalls off
<darkcrab> if it says its fine, then you know its probably your drive.
<Lurp> darkcrab: already tried that, reported no errors
<sfears_> i don't even know what it is your working with Temptant.. but an unreachable gateway sounds like some kind of TCP/IP issue
<Temptant> In the router?
<bashir> thats ok hazard thanks anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> !package lm-sensors | bashir
<ubotwo> Paddy_EIRE: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<sfears_> and TCP/IP issue is usually firewall'ish related
<Tor33> [dcr], do you have the plugin to zoom in your desktop installed?
<bashir> error?
<Agent_bob> Paddy_EIRE substitute bot today.  not as smart.
<oboy03> is there a GUI diagnostic tool for hardisks?
<Lurp> but i don't understand how both my drives can get effed up from ubuntu/KDE4
<darkcrab> well, you could also try Knoppix. I know Knoppix has a lot of tools to help in these cases.
<ericbanna12> is tehre any other program that works better than wine?
<Lurp> that's true
<[dcr]> Tor33: I dont, I am now curious if thats the plugin I need...
<bashir> btw hazard is coretemp really accurate in windows?  more than other apps? becasue once i tried in windows and different apps gave me different reads
<HorizonXP> hey, I need a good VoIP application to chat with my GF. I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy, she's on WinXP. Any suggestions?
<sfears_> i doubt there's a better one for free ericbanna12
<Mimi> ericbanna12:  Better than wine? What application are you trying to run?
<darkcrab> welll, could have created tons of bad sectors and stuff I guess.
<_Oz___> hello all, I just got done building out a new system...  it's a core 2 extreme (qx9650) w/ 780i mobo, 4gb RAM, and dual nVidia GeForce 8800GTXs
<Paddy_EIRE> Agent_bob, ah.. I see
<HaZaRd> bashir: yeah for me CoreTemp is the most accurate I've encountered using both AMD and Intel chips
<_Oz___> can I use this with ubuntu?
<Tor33> [dcr], do you have the compizconfig settings manager?
<ericbanna12> Mimi a game
<fxef> cpu temp use conky
<Paddy_EIRE> bashir, 1 sec I'll get you the wiki
<[dcr]> Tor33: i do
<Chrisbster> Agent Bob: That didn't help...any other ideas?
<Housefly7k> HorizonXP:  skype?
<darkcrab> it is kinda hard to believe though, but I am pretty sure it has to be ubuntu that did it.
<darkcrab> since your compute rwas fine beforehand.
<xb3rt> What do i type to see my distro info
<Tor33> [dcr], do you know how to use it?
<abortd> do i have to boot up the live cd to edit the partition linux is on?
<bashir> thanks hazard, i was using one developed by intel once and it said 71 degrees c when core temp said 42
<[dcr]> Tor33: for the most part yes.
<bashir> i am glad core temp was rigth
<RequinB4> _Oz___: Your vid card is going to cause trouble come install time, but probably not fatally
<_Oz___> RequinB4: it's dual cards
<hiker13526> I'm having trouble with my wireless card: lshw -C network lists the card's name as wmaster0. I'm used to having it called eth1... When I try configuring it using NetworkManager I get nowhere (it doesn't even seem to edit anything in iwconfig). When setting it with iwconfig, it doesn't like me using wmaster0, so I try wlan0. But when I try getting an IP through dhcpclient it doesn't get anything.
<darkcrab> Lurp, do you have a copy of Windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> bashir, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Housefly7k> _Oz___: why not try the livecd, then you will know
<CoolBreeze> guys, i have installed freenx (ssh tunnel) and have forwarded port 22 on my router. Do you think there is any danger in leaving it set to port 22? i hear that that is one of the most targeted ports when it comes to attacks.
<Lurp> darkcrab: yeah, that kinda bites. The problem isn't my HDD's though, it's my optical drives. I can't boot from ANY disks. I tried a mandriva disk, didn't work.
<Tor33> [dcr], just use it when you're rotating the cube. works for me...
<bashir> thanks paddy
<yaser> how can i install Compiz Fusion 0.7.2 from ubuntu official repos?
<HorizonXP> Housefly7k: that's what we're using now, except skype keeps crashing on me
<_Oz___> I have an amd 2.2ghz 3500+ asus board machine to run ubuntu on exclusively but I would like to dual boot that qx9650 machine
<Lurp> darkcrab: Unfortunately no, not a legal one.
<crdlb> yaser: it will be in hardy
<_Oz___> Housefly7k: because I don't have the machine yet, I just built it out online
<darkcrab> Ah you cant boot from CD?
<HorizonXP> Housefly7k: and calls keep dropping
<HaZaRd> bashir: Was it the Intel Thermal Analysis Tool?
<darkcrab> then what that tells me is your Bios is damaged.
<HaZaRd> 'Cuz for me they both read the same
<ned> what version of ubuntu shold i use for a vmware version to develop personally django, and not deploy flat out on an intel core 2 duo
<darkcrab> or something is messed up in your bios
<ned> 7.10 amd 64?
<yaser> crdlb, any way i can install them in gutsy?
<crdlb> yaser: nothing officially supported
<oboy03> bashir: are you from topaz inc?
<_Oz___> ned: 7.10
<darkcrab> Can you access your Bios Lurp?
<Lurp> darkcrab: I thought the same thing, reset my bios to the defaults, still had the same problems.
<Housefly7k> HorizonXP: sorry, dont do alot of Voip calling myself.
<ned> that's gutsy right?
<darkcrab> hmmm...
<GarethMarsh1985> Does anyone have experience installing grub natively?
<fxef> xb3rt: uname -a
<darkcrab> I hope your master boot record is not damaged.
<ned> _Oz___, and can a core 2 duo run the amd64 file name?
<sfears_> lowlevel format!
<yaser> crdlb, but those packages are supposed to work in gutsy isnt?
<darkcrab> Can you see if the windows disk will boot?
<HorizonXP> hey, I need a good VoIP application to chat with my GF. I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy, she's on WinXP. Any suggestions? Other than Skype?
<[dcr]> Tor33: You mean the regular and not the "Enhanced Zoom Desktop" right?
<darkcrab> dont install it.
<_Oz___> ned: I believe so
<Agent_bob> GarethMarsh1985 many.   what seems to be the problem ?
<Lurp> darkcrab: It's a possibility, i get grub errors semi-frequently
<darkcrab> just see if it will boot.
<Housefly7k> HorizonXP: but there was a program called "Ekiga softphone" I was looking at  that should be able to connect you with an msn user
<Lurp> alright i'll find the disk then be right back.
<Tor33> [dcr], the enhanced works for me
<darkcrab> I am trying to see if its a linux only problem
<hiker13526> What happened to the ipw3945 driver? Is it no longer going to be supported in Hardy?
<crdlb> yaser: you've lost me
<oboy03> if master boot record is damaged... does it mean there is a physical damage on the hard dive itself?
<Marfi> hey yall...i still can't write to my usb drive unless im root. how do i change it? ive tried to chmod 777 /media/drive
<darkcrab> no oboy
<oboy03> thanks
<Marfi> oboy03, no
<Chrisbster> I am attempting to network a Linux machine to an my XP laptop (I am using a crossover cable). The laptop is picking up the wireless network, and I am trying to share the connection with the Linux machine, but something is wrong...and I don't know what it is...Help?
<darkcrab> it means that a sector of the drive that has information related to vital system operation has been wiped out.
<[dcr]> Tor33: it seems to be as zoomed out as far back as it can be though, thats the only issue :(
<HorizonXP> Housefly7k: how does it connect you to MSN users?
<sfears_> Chrisbster, you have to set up a separte subnet
<Tor33> [dcr], sorry, you want to zoom out not in....
<oboy03> coz im having problems like when installing ubuntu, then grub failed to install
<bowsercake> later guys
<sean> hello is this where i come to get help with ubuntu?
<Chrisbster> sfears: how?
<ghindo> All of the icons in OpenOffice have disappeared - does anyone know how to get them back?
<oboy03> so i have to boot and install again
<ghindo> sean:  yes
<darkcrab> mmmmm...just because grub fails to install doesnt necesarily mean your master boot record is bad.
<Chrisbster> sfears: and how do I fix it?
<sfears_> i'm assuming your connected to the net wirelessly?
<darkcrab> grub can fail to install for many reasons.
<sean> hey my system crashed when it went to hibernate and it said i cud get help on IRC
<darkcrab> could be your system configuration.
<Chrisbster> sfears: the lap is wireless
<darkcrab> what linux version are you trying to install oboy?
<oboy03> 7.10
<ghindo> Sean:  have you been able to replicate the problem, or did it only happen that one time
<darkcrab> what type of computer do you have oboy?
<Chrisbster> sfears: the machine is connected to the lap with a CAT5
<sean> one time, this is my 3rd day with linux and it just crashed a minute ago
<Chrisbster> or CAT6
<oboy03> athlon 1.5ghz
<oboy03> pc
<Marfi> im trying to set up an external usb hard drive so i can write to it, i have formatted it w/ gparted, but it won't do it for some reason. it works fine on my laptop...any ideas?
<[dcr]> Tor33: yeah x.x;
<Paddy_EIRE> sean, has this been the first time you put it in to hibernate?
<sean> yea
<darkcrab> are you using the live CD to install oboy?
<sfears_> hardcode IP's into the network cards range 192.168.1.129-140 with subnet masks range 255.255.255.128-140 Chrisbster
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Hey hey hey :) I've got GParted formatting my blank partition =D
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Should I try the liveCD now?
<Relaed> Anyone got any news about how to WINE office 2007 ?
<Marfi> HaZaRd, yup. and set it to install on the free space
<Chrisbster> sfears: so how do I fix it though?
<sfears_> restart your network and configure samba & file&print sharing.. should work
<sean> are u guys like whispering me? im new to IRC too... should i be talking in the main window?
<Marfi> im trying to set up an external usb hard drive so i can write to it, i have formatted it w/ gparted, but it won't do it for some reason. it works fine on my laptop...any ideas?
<darkcrab> you are talking int he main window now sean
<Chrisbster> sfears: I have already tried restarting the network
<HaZaRd> Wait... should I use the AltCD or the regular liveCD?
<kjoz> Hey Guys, just installed Wine through the package manager, everything working fine but for some reason sound isnt working anymore
<RequinB4> HaZaRd:  And not killing windows in the process?  great, that cd wouldn't even boot on my desktop.  Booting the liveCD would probably be pointless at this piont, unless you beleive in miracles, so go ahead and try to install with the alt CD :P
<darkcrab> typically the liveCD hazard, the altCD is usually if you h ave problems
<dryrot> what crazy voodoo do i need to do to be able to drag windows from my laptop display to an attached LCD monitor ?
<Marfi> sean, talking in the main windows is better. someone else may have your problem also. =)
<Chrisbster> sfears: the problem is the Linux machine won't see the XP machine
<Paddy_EIRE> sean, some laptops do have issues with hibernation in linux.. it is known although may also not be your problem.. you can try looking at the ubuntu laptop testing team wiki to see what it has to say about your laptop
<kjoz> all the drivers seem to be installed and everything is set on high volume, but no sounds is working
<sean> ok im on a desktop though
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I've got it all backed up anyway ;)
<darkcrab> thankfully my laptop does hybernate.
<HaZaRd> darkcrab: I'm having massive problems :P
<pumpitup> how do i remove the system bell sound every time i press the wrong key or hold the delete button for too long in the applications ?
<darkcrab> whats up Hazard?
<Chrisbster> sfears: if I directly connect it to the network hub, it works, but I don't want to run a cable accross the house and upstairs and I don't have a spare network bridge
<Marfi> pumpitup, system > prefferences > sounds
<Paddy_EIRE> sean, lol
<Paddy_EIRE> sean, sorry about that..
<sfears_> system/administration/network.. in your ethernet card properties hardcode IP 192.168.1.129 with subnet mask 255.255.255.128.. on your windows machine right click properties on your lan connection.. tcp/ip properties hardcode IP address 192.168.1.130 subnet mask 255.255.255.128.. make sure file&print sharing are configured with shared permissions on your folders.. enable samba on your linux box & reboot.. should work Chrisbster
<sean> no problem... same type of fix right?
<HaZaRd> darkcrab: liveCD refuses to get past the first menu :)
<HaZaRd> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> err... not really
<Paddy_EIRE> !tab | sean
<ubotwo> sean: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bashir> hmm lmsensors didnt detect my cpu sensor
<darkcrab> ok, can you give me your computer specs Hazard?
<Chrisbster> sfears: thanxs, I'll go try
<sfears_> good luck
<bashir> it is a new cpu though, the penryn c2d 3.0 ghz
<bashir> e8400 is the model
<riddlebox> can anyone help me setup vncserver on my system?
<RequinB4> darkcrab - its his 8800GT vid card, he's alt istalling so we can get drivers
<HaZaRd> That's it LOL
<oboy03> darkcrab: yes i used the live cd
<darkcrab> oh ok
<HaZaRd> alright I've got altCD up and looks to be the start of the installer :)
<oboy03> darkcrad: is it known to have that bug?
<sean> so i take it desktops dont typically crash while hibernating?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - great, now just answer the questions and read everything put in front of you, and don't choose the wrong partition to install to :P
<sfears_> is there a linux repsository for drivers?
<subsume_> How to tell my ubuntu version from the command line?
<sfears_> or some kind of one stop shop for compatible hardware drivers
<darkcrab> oboy, go ahead and give the alternate installer CD a try and see if that helps.
<darkcrab> if it doesnt, come back.
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: HAHA Yup that's the plan :)
<HaZaRd> if it gets pooched, I'll just boot from my Ghost Recovery CD anyway :)
<paul---> hi, im want to rate limit/monitor an ubuntu box by IP
<darkcrab> FYI, to everyone here. if you use windows to burn a copy of linux, remember that windows is not a great operating system to burn CD's. Make sure before you install your system that your CD is not bad.
<darkcrab> That can cause errors in installation.
<subsume_> How to tell my ubuntu version from the command line?
<HaZaRd> scanning CD-Rom right now... loading additional components... detecting network hardware... configure the network... seems to be working something :)
<oboy03> darkcrab: actually i finished installing but i guess out of 10 install there are 3 that fail on grub
<paul---> i.e 203.2.2.1 -> i want its own mrtg graph and ability to rate limit ... but the issue is i have 5 ips on the one interface
<Frijolie> i've always wondered, after installing from tarball is it ok to remove the source directory (the directory where you extracted to and ran the ./configure and make commands from)
<Frijolie> or does that delete the install files?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd: If i'm right, the alt CD should give you no trouble
<HaZaRd> Hmmmm... seems like it can't grab the DHCP settings from my router...
<GarethMarsh1985> can anyone help me with installing linux using nothing but a hdd
<GarethMarsh1985> ?
<darkcrab> oboy03, I would give the alt-cd a try.
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - fixable, move on if you have to
<bashir> im gonna try ksensors
<cwillu> !dapper
<ubotwo> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<oboy03> will 8.04 be more friendly to laptops with wifi, coz its really hard for laymen to install ubuntu
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - that probably needs drivers too
<kjoz> anyone experienced in Wine issues here?
<HaZaRd> so just "Do not configure at this time"?
<cwillu> anybody know how to get dapper to dist-upgrade to edgy?
<sfears_> be more specific GarethMarsh1985 i'd like to know the answer to your quesiton
<wolferine> how can I check the res. in my ttyl ?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - yes
<cwillu> it seems to be really insistent on hardy, which isn't useful yet
<PriceChild> !upgrade | cwillu
<ubotwo> cwillu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sfears_> you mean install from a hard drive instead of a cd?
<darkcrab> actually 7.10 is pretty darn friendly for wifi
<darkcrab> just depends on your computer.
<GarethMarsh1985> I do
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - for future referance, that means you'll have to manually transfer the package from this computer to that one
<RequinB4> until you get the wireless on
<GarethMarsh1985> there is a guide on the ubuntu site but you need to use a floppy
<oboy03> thats right requin
<cwillu> PriceChild, gksu "update-manager -c" just says everything is up to date, and -c -d wants to go to hardy
<Frijolie> darkrab: i acutally had a hard time with this freakin RealTek wifi card..i wound up taking the laptop back in exchange for an Intel 3945
<sfears_> how are you connecting the hdd
<GarethMarsh1985> I'd like to be able to install using nothing but a hdd and xp
<PriceChild> !wubi | GarethMarsh1985
<ubotwo> GarethMarsh1985: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<Chrisbster> hey sfears: is there a tutorial or something on samba...like hwo to use it, or enable it?
<GarethMarsh1985> sata
<AzMoo> Hey, when I press the wrong thing in my terminal it outputs a really loud pc speaker beep. Is there any way to turn the volume on that down, or turn it off entirely?
<darkcrab> yup, depends on the card Frijolie
<GarethMarsh1985> I don't just want a solution for ubuntu
<oboy03> my laptop has bcm94311mcg, i tried 3 ways to make it work and none worked
<sean> hey so do u recommend looking thru the laptop hibernation problems? im on a dell if that makes a dif.
<GarethMarsh1985> I plan on running several distros to see which I'm most comfortable with
<Frijolie> darkcrab: yes, I wish hardware vendors were more open source friendly. The Intel 3945 worked "out of the box"
<darkcrab> oboy do this...
<sfears_> ummm.. not sure where to send you Chrisbster.. hit f1 & search for samba.. there's proally some good info in the help file
<Frijolie> I've seen a lot of problems with the Broadcom wifi cards as well
<darkcrab> system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Alright now I'm at the choose partition screen... I've ID'd the partition... how do I actually tell it to install there? Mount point is "/media/sdb2", bootable flag is on and mount options are at defaults
<GarethMarsh1985> wubi isn't the kind of solution I'm looking for either
<darkcrab> yup, my laptop card pretty much works once I download the firmware.
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - if you're told it which partition to use, it will use that partition - just follow the prompts
<oboy03> dakcrab: well im not on the laptop right now
<GarethMarsh1985> I want to install linux to an ext3 partition
<DIL> GarethMarsh1985: then download vmware and get premade vitual machines of the distro you want to try - all from vm site
<PriceChild> GarethMarsh1985: well for starters, you cant resize a partition in use
<GarethMarsh1985> Why would I need to resize a partition?
<subsume_> Why does apt-get dist-upgrade not work in moving my 7.04 system to 7.10?
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: It tells me "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<Frijolie> does the /tmp directory automatically get cleared at each shutdown?
<GarethMarsh1985> I plan on partitioning the drive beforehand
<darkcrab> you know what is great for trying out ubuntu, wubi.
<darkcrab> but only for trying it out.
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - grr, where does this happen?
<PriceChild> GarethMarsh1985: how are you going to do that with only the hard drive?
<Temptant> anyone wanna help me install a webcam, i installed the drivers but the program still doesn't recognize my webcam
<jrib> !upgrade > subsume_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> !upgrade | subsume_
<ubotwo> subsume_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<darkcrab> dont download it for a perminent desktop
<GarethMarsh1985> I have 2 hdd's
<GarethMarsh1985> one with xp on
<GarethMarsh1985> the other is for linux
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: As soon as I hit "Finish partitioning and write changes to disk"... it goes to a red screen with that message :S
<DIL> pentaboot
<Frijolie> Temptant: I still haven't gotten my built-in webcam in this laptop working either..but haven't really tried
<GarethMarsh1985> I'd like to keep both seperate
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - go back and doulbe check your partition options
<darkcrab> should be straight forward gareth.
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Looking for what?
<sfears_> GarethMarsh1985, if you don't have the hard drive connected directally to the computer it won't detect your hardware properly and will more than likly cause boot problems
<OsamaK> Hello! sometime Ubuntu doesn't show my NSFT partition, Any ideas why?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - tell me what options you have
<nomad_> Are ther any users of DYnamips and GNS3 ??
<Mimi> *buntu needs to set the volume realllly lower than it does now on a default install. Everytime I log in, if I dont plug in my headset, my whole house is awake and my ears burn :P
<GarethMarsh1985> hd is connected via sata, that's pretty direct right?
<sfears_> OsamaK, where does it usually show "i believe you mean NTFS" partitions
<RequinB4> Mimi - turn the volume down?
<darkcrab> wierd, it sets my volume rather low
<DIL> download vmware and get premade vitual machines of the distro you want to try - all from vm site
<Viaken> This is a stupid question, but I couldn't find it anywhere and I don't have a Gnome machine around. How do you change the gtk/Gnome theme?
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I've got a whole whack of hard drives on screen... one 250GB one (my music storage drive), one 65GB one (ext3--this is where I want to install GG), one 129.9GB one (my Vista drive) and one 500GB drive for storage... only the 65GB drive is "bootable"
<GarethMarsh1985> I don't want vm's
<darkcrab> actually I recommend wubi instead of vmware.
<RequinB4> Viaken - system - prefs - appearence
<Rockers> osamak, ubunto don't show you ntfs partition because is corrupted, for example, by a bad windows shutdown
<cwillu> PriceChild, for future reference, you have to force update-manager to an older version, and then it'll offer to dist-upgrade to 6.10
<edugonch> Hello, I need to record a video of my desktop with compiz, I have an AMD X2, nvidia Gforce 7 series, 1G ram, 512 M in video, I install instanbul, It work very good in my old video card (ATI x1600) but now I can't record with a good quality, Do you know an other software that I can use to record my desktop? thanks ;)
<cwillu> (i.e., synaptic, downgrade the package)
<prince_jammys> !info recordmydesktop | edugonch
<ubotwo> edugonch: recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for None)
<bastid_raZor> HaZaRd; is the vista drive only 129G because that is all vista will recognize?
<oboy03> i just got the wifi working on an intel 3954
<nomad_> Are ther any users of DYnamips and GNS3 ??
<fevel> is there a way to remove icons from gnome drop down menu
<OsamaK> Rockers: Yes, this thing happened. What should I do?
<edugonch> Thanks, I'll try
<PriceChild> fevel: right click > edit menu
<GarethMarsh1985> are there any bootloaders out there that will boot an iso from an ext3 partition?
<oboy03> hope i can do the same with broadcom
<RequinB4> Hazard - and it doesn't work when you choose the 65GB drive?
<HaZaRd> bastid_raZor: No, I made it that
<Mimi> RequinB4:  DOH I know, but Im talking about a default install. I cant turn the volume down before BOOTING Kubuntu lol
<prince_jammys> !info gtkrecordmydesktop | edugonch
<ubotwo> edugonch: Package gtkrecordmydesktop does not exist in gutsy
<fevel> PriceChild,  there is no option here
<fevel> PriceChild, I want to leave only the written entry
<prince_jammys> !info gtk-recordmydesktop > edugonch
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: well... I highlight it, hit enter, make it bootable and leave everything else the same (without formatting) and it gives me that error
<turgenev> i am new comer, hello to all
<PriceChild> fevel: ah by icons i read entries sorry
<sfears_> hello turgenev
<edugonch> yes..... gtk-recordmydesktop does exist ;) thanks again
<PriceChild> fevel: i'm sure it'll be in gconf somewhere
<Moncky> Hi everyone
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - how did you set up the blank partition?
<Rockers> gparted
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I just formatted it with GParted... it was already blank, I just made it an ext3 FS instead of NTFS
<OsamaK> Rockers: ?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - no, i mean, how did you form the partition
<Rockers> yes?
<Moncky> there is a command that you can pipe into another command to monitor to monitor that. for example $command | du -f to see the free partition space, any idea what it is?
<ok_Kid> hey, i been messin around with Ubuntu
<Rockers> try to check the ntfs filesystem
<hdevalence> What is the place to put gtk themes?
<Viaken> RequinB4: thanks!
<RequinB4> Viaken - np
<Rockers> and try to remount
<drc> fevel:  System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Interface
<ok_Kid> just wondered if anyone might be able to help on may laptop, with broadcome wireless.
<ok_Kid> i bet you get questions like that alot.
<sean> hello my dell desktop system just crashed when it went into hibernate and it said i could get help on IRC
<fevel> drc,  youre the man
<RequinB4> ok_Kid - look at the restricted drivers manager
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Umm... well it's been that way since I had XP MCE installed on this machine about... a year and a half ago? I used Acronis to shift the 130/65GB partitions around (they were originally 100 and 95)
<Chrisbster> sfears: when I browse samba, nothing is there
<Lurp> darkcrab, final consensus, windows semi loads, then does nothing
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to get all the buttons on the logitech mx700 to work?
<drc> fevel:  danke ..opps...np :)
<HaZaRd> Then I installed Vista, killed my XP install, and wiped the drive clean... it's been sitting that way for a few months now
<ok_Kid> anyway, i got it to work using fwcutter, and the driver that comes with Ubuntu....yes, i know all about the restricted drivers manager....thanks....theres more
<sfears_> Chrisbster, make sure your workgroups on both computers are EXACTALLY the same
<drakode> hello
<RequinB4> Not in that order, i assume
<Chrisbster> snet -hfears: when I browse samba, nothing is there
<ok_Kid> but i am wanting to get it working with ndiswrapper also.....and that seems to be a problem.
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Pretty much. Why?
<drakode> how i can install dreamweaver? what need use?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - so you had XP MCE and Vista on the same hard drive but different partitions, then killed XP?
<ok_Kid> tried some of the tutorials, but to no availe... got the driver installed, but i am not sure what i have to do with "modprobe", andybody know
<ok_Kid> or does anybody know of a very extensive, and easy tutorial....?
<polarbear> hey guys, im trying to install a printer, but it keeps asking me for my localhost password, whenever i try to put in mine it just prompts me again, im not sure what im doing wrong
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Yeah. I never used XP so I just formatted the whole drive when I upgraded and eventually re-installed Vista, too
<sfears_> what is the ubuntu equivalent to kcontrol?
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I think I actually have to set the "Mount point" as just "/"... that's apparently the root file system... Correct?
<ok_Kid> one of the reasons i want to use ndiswrapper is because the other arrangements seem to be somewhat intermitten....kind of off and on....and i was wondering about my speed.....if there would be any difference using ndiswrapper, than the other.
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - one second
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Do I really need separate partitions for the swap file and bootloader?
<HaZaRd> Sure
<monkeyBox> Hi all.  I'm not sure why but all of the sudden compiz won't work any more...   when I run from cmdline it says that "XGL" is not present,  but I have not touched my xorg.conf for a long time..  Any ideas?
<Moncky> swap needs to be on a seperate partition
<ok_Kid> i mean is the bcm43xx driver tuned well enough to run it as well as the windows driver, running with ndiswrapper?
<Moncky> the bootloader is loaded onto the MBR record  IIRC
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - yes, for bootloader, no, for swap, since you have 4GB of RAM
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - but it's good to have if you don't need the whole 65GB
<Moncky> its a good idea to have a seperate /home and /usr partition aswell
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: So... I should split the partition? I don't really need the whole 65GB, it's just to tinker around with anyway
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - if you don't need it, i'd do what it suggests, but it is really up to you - you do need the bootloader
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I feel like a total n00b in the world of Linux lol... I can do anything I want in Windows lol
<jhlxd> hi everyone
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - that's contingent upon learnign something new, i promise linux will be 120% more customizable, its legally bound to give you complete freedom
<sean> hello my dell desktop system just crashed when it went into hibernate and it said i could get help on IRC
<wolferine> my LCD TV can go to 1366X768, but its currently, in Ubuntu, only able to hit 1024X768, how can I allow for more res. ?
<sfears_> my first guess sean would be some kind of video driver problem
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: How big should I make the bootloader partition? Is 1GB enough?
<Rockers> sean, model of the computer
<Rockers> ??
<Moncky> sean: when you say crashed we need more info, what happened? any messages? what could you see on the screen
<sean> sfears_: i just checked my restricted drivers
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - you may want to look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions - and whatever it suggests is sufficient
<cwillu> !vpn
<ubotwo> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<sfears_> screen resolution is dependant on your video card & drivers wolferine
<sean> Moncky: black screen that said press shut down to manually turn me off
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Thanks... appreciate the help, by the way... I kinda feel like I'm badgering you with questions >_<
<sfears_> sean.. that's the problem.. restricted drivers have issues with hibernation
<Integration> Anyone know in usenet how do you get rid of "text muted" so that i can see the whole quote
<wolferine> sfears_, yes, but how do I setup more res. ? just add them manually in xorg.conf ?
<sean> it said "no restricted drivers needed with hardware"
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - not at all, i'd have the same questions if i was installing via alt cd for the first time, especially to do with my HDD
<busbey> omg that took forever
<Rockers> what video card it's??
<sfears_> that might work.. if your using nvidia drivers run the command "sudo nvidia-settings" & see if there's extra resolution in there
<sean> i have a radeon 9200 se
<sean> ati that is
<Moncky> are you using the ATI drivers?
<busbey> i am having a problem with 7.10 64 using my 8800 gtx anyone want to help
<sfears_> sean, uncheck the restricted drivers.. hibernate & see what happens.. if it fixes it not have the restricted drivers enabled then there's your problem.. and it will be hard to find a fix being that the restricted drivers are kind of unsupported
<sean> driver says ati - ATI Mach8, Mach32 Mach64
<Rockers> install the program "envy"
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - in case you don't finish installing tonight, i'd like to tell you the basic roadmap of how to try and get your GUI working post install
<RequinB4> !envy
<ubotwo> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<sfears_> yeah sean.. that what i think your problem is.. hibernate & restricted video drivers don't play nice with each other
<ryanakca> I have a process that has spawned several other processes (a build script). If I renice that build script/spawner, will it in turn affect all the spawned processes?
<sean> o is the ati driver restricted?
<sfears_> yup
<Rockers> i'm got the same problem
<sean> oo ok
<Rockers> and envy works
<sean> yea, earlier i was havuing trouble with compiz
<sFEARs> sean, test it though
<sean> but i reinstalled the OS and it works fine now
<sean> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Rockers: envy is horrible advice
<busbey> ive been serching for 3 hours on the 8800gtx issue some one help me
<wolferine> sfears_, well, I used to use nvidia-settings, but this time I didnt have to, updated to Gutsy... so is that possibly still the best solution, adding them into my xorg.conf manually (or even just using nvidia-settings) ?
<fevel> my system halts for a couple of seconds randomly
<sFEARs> system/admin/restricted drivers manager.. uncheck, reboot & hibernate.. it will proally work fine.. if it does there's your problem
<Rockers> compiz works perfect now
<fevel> especially when watching videos
<IndyGunFreak> Rockers: give it time.
<fevel> does anyone vave the same problem?
<Rockers> it not than horrible
<IndyGunFreak> Rockers: just because compiz works, doesn't mean its right.. give it time, you will regret it
<Rockers> horrible it's to install the driver manually...
<sFEARs> compiz will break
<sean> how do i uncheck the restricted driver?
<IndyGunFreak> Rockers: and yes it is, its horrible
<IndyGunFreak> !envy | Rockers
<ubotwo> Rockers: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Rockers> 250 it's my fps a 1280x1024@75
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - when you boot, go to recovery mode and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", then follow prompts.  Reboot and should hit a "low gfx mode" window - hit configure (or something) and use the TEST function (not OK) to boot with VESA drivers.  Then use restricted devices manager to figure what drivers you need, download them from package.ubuntu.com, use a flashdrive to transfer to that computer, and install.  Reboot, and have
<drc>  /msg ubotu binarydriver
<sFEARs> compiz is to linux as condoms are to sex.. looks good until it's broken
<Cpudan80> lol
<sean> hahaha very true
<Rockers> it's decent
<IndyGunFreak> Rockers: that only shows your inexperience
<Rockers> jejjee
<sFEARs> yeah.. real users don't use gui's
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Alright will do... It's actually installing now :D
<IndyGunFreak> sFEARs: no, i use GUI's for everything
<wolferine> my LCD TV can go to 1366X768, but its currently, in Ubuntu, only able to hit 1024X768, how can I allow for more res. ?
<xb3rt> Can someone help me setup avant window manager
<busbey> im really trying to get into linux but when theres no visable help after looking everywhere for 3 hours its frustrating
<kjoz> does anyone know where i can find the Desktop entry file to edit the Desktop menus in Ubuntu
<sFEARs> i don't know how people still use gui-less systems.. other than for network admin & such
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - if you do the above and it still doesn't work, then the drivers you need must not exist :P
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: That's reassuring :P
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: I'm not using any exotic hardware, though, so somebody should have 'em.
<AzMoo> busbey: What's your problem?
<busbey> thank you
<busbey> one sec
<sean> hey how do u bend a corner of a window in with compiz?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - there's bound to be hardware that works better then others
<sFEARs> wolferine, i think we've already figured out the only ways to fix
<Alan_M> sean, enable wobbly windows.
<sean> yea but then
<kjoz> anyone?
<sean> wat button dop u press
<hmm> ..
<Alan_M> grab the middle of the window and pull down :)
<busbey> can we pm?
<phuzion> Whats the easiest way to find a file via command line?
<kjoz> where can i find the .desktop file to change the entries of the menu's?
<meoblast001> hello..... i need to know how to switch graphics cards from vesa to intel..... everytime i change them, it just goes back to vesa..... Ubuntu originallly had me using intel.... how do i fix this?
<phuzion> like, fast, too
<AzMoo> busbey: no, ask the question in here, that way if anybody else knows the answer they can help too.
<drc> kjoz:  System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<ryanakca> I have a process that has spawned several other processes (a build script). If I renice that build script/spawner, will it in turn affect all the spawned processes?
<sean> yea but ive sen on u tube u can bend a corner of the window in, without moving the rest of the windiw
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Oh for sure. I don't doubt it, but my hardware should at least *work* :P
<sean> do u need to hold something down?
<busbey> alright
<Alan_M> !pm | Everyone
<sFEARs> meoblast001, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ??
<ubotwo> Everyone: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<wolferine> sFEARs, do tell, please
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - Linux devs don't have the monopolistic luxury of writing drivers before the hardware comes out :P
<sFEARs> add extra resolutions to your xorg.conf file or use nvidia-settings
<kjoz> drc: Thanks appreciate it
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: Good call, then again my hardware has been out for a good five months now :)
<busbey> 7.10 64bit alternate install worked so that i get the grub menu but splash doesnt showup
<drc> kjoz:  np
<xb3rt> Is their a command to get a detailed listing of my hardware and specs
<Sindacious> Would anyone know what he "Super" button is?
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: And I've heard nVidia's Linux drivers are pretty good :)
<oboy03> what are broken packages? in layman
<sean> windows key
<Alan_M> Sindacious, windows key :)
<sFEARs> lspci xb3rt
<sean> does anyone know wat im talking about as far as "
<oboy03> how come when i try  to remove broken packages a lot gets removed with i?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - one last thing, because this is off topic, but 5 monthis isn't that much time.  and yes, that's because NVIDIA is soon going to be an almost bad monopoly as microsoft w/ merger to ATI - but offtopic
<meoblast001> sFEARs: do i want kernel framebuffer interface?
<xb3rt> how do i pipe a command to a txt file
<sFEARs> that will list all the hardware connected to your pci bus
<sean> "bending the corner of a window in without moving it"
<busbey> my rig is q6600, 8800gtx
<nickrud> oboy03: it can be several things, but the most common is the broken package needs packages that haven't been installed
<SupaFly> Hey there i justin installed LAMP on my ubuntu gutsy box, but i have also installed webmin, but i cant log in, is there a default username password?
<sFEARs> it will more than likely work meoblast
<meoblast001> so is that a yes or no?
<sFEARs> it will more than likely work meoblast001
<Sindacious> Alan_M: Thanks :)
<Alan_M> yes sean, we actually answered your question if you were paying attention, but ill repeat.
<sFEARs> yes.. meoblast001
<oboy03> so they are like in windows "corrupt downloads?"
<Alan_M> Enable wobbly windows in desktop effects sean :)
<usser> SupaFly: I think you'll have to enable root account for that
<Alan_M> Sindacious, your welcome.
<SupaFly> ah ok
<sean> yes, but when ever i bend a corner in, the whole window moves
<wolferine> sFEARs, looks like my xorg.conf has addition res., but not the 1366x768 I wanted.  Added it manually (nvidia-settings just fumbled alot of errors)
<wolferine> brb
<HaZaRd> RequinB4: nVidia merger with ATI? AMD just bought ATI a little over a year ago and both companies have been floundering ever since...
<SupaFly> usser sorry how do i go about that?
<Alan_M> then, it must not be enabled..because if it was, it wouldnt be moving a whole window. lol
<nickrud> oboy03: why not tell us exactly what's going on with your install, and go from there
<sFEARs> wolferine.. did it work?
<busbey> azmoo could i try to explain it to you so u can word it to other ppl?
<Alan_M> just making a window almost collapse in on itself sean.
<usser> SupaFly: sudo passwd should do, it'll prompt your for your sudo password and a new password for root. after that you shoul restart apache and login to webmin with root credentials
<sean> ok, are the ppl on utube have like rly low friction or something?
<fevel> my system keeps halting for seconds when watching videos, Can anyone help me fix thisissue?
<oboy03> ok i updated important security updates, then it had an error and the rest of the update wont install because of broken package
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - didn't hear it from me, and /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<meoblast001> sFEARs: lets see if this works... i mainly went with the defaults
<nickrud> !webmin
<ubotwo> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sFEARs> yeah.. that's the best way to go meoblast001
<Alan_M> sean, i have no clue what you just said, can you explain further?
<RequinB4> HaZaRd - I've got to go now, though - good luck, and don't lose those instructions - need any furthur help just come here
<tyger> can't play mpeg files as well the other ones but i have all the gstreamer codecs install does someone knows why?
<Alan_M> !ebox
<nickrud> oboy03: and the packages in particular are? Best way to show is to run   sudo apt-get -f install in a terminal, and put the complete error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotwo> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<sFEARs> lose the directions.. they're worthless if not commited to memory!!
<sean> ive seen people on youtube bend the corner of their window all the way down to the other side of the app without moving the window, when ever i try to bend a window, the whole window moves with my cursor
<oboy03> i tried sudo apt-get install -f and still has errors
<SupaFly> usser it just said access denied blocked because of too many attempts, i tried sudo as username and passwd as password
<SupaFly> usser also tried my user name and root password
<meoblast001> thanx sFEARs
<sFEARs> welcome
<Alan_M> Are they using beryl or compiz-fusion sean?
<nickrud> sean: that's part of the wobbly windows plugin in compiz-fusion
<Alan_M> because theres a bit of a difference between those two packages.
<usser> SupaFly: in terminal type in sudo passwd
<Alan_M> nickrud, ive explained that part.
<usser> SupaFly: did you do that?
<SupaFly> ah yup just done that now
<sean> my windows wobble, but they dont bend
<SupaFly> sorry i meant you ment in webmin
<nickrud> Alan_M: ah. Did you talk about setting the friction to some ungodly number?
<busbey> AzMoo
<AzMoo> busbey: yo, sorry I got disconnected.
<ryanakca> I have a process that has spawned several other processes (a build script). If I renice that build script/spawner, will it in turn affect all the spawned processes? Also, if I set the priority of a process highter, I'm guessing that means it has access to more resources?
<usser> SupaFly: then sudo /etc/init.d/apache? restart
<oboy03> how do i use paste bin?.
<mage__> hey is there a socks proxy in the repositories?
<who_was> Hi, I installed windows, and now grub isn't recognized, im in the Ubuntu live CD; how would i go about restoring it?
<Alan_M> what exactly is "friction" i have compiz-fusion enabled and see that nowhere nickrud :/
<sFEARs> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Alan_M> thats where im getting lost, your talking about friction. lol
<mage__> oic dante-client -server instead of just dante
<usser> SupaFly: and then you should be able to login with username "root" and the password you created for it with sudo passwd
<nickrud> oboy03: it's a website. You run that command I gave, and copy and paste it there, and when you submit you get a url back. Give me that url
<busbey> AzMoo can i please msg you to try and explain my problem, i dont know how to word it
<tyger> Does someone knows why i can't play mpeg files even though all the codecs are installed?
<SupaFly> usser sweet! it works, thanks heaps dude :)
<HaZaRd> Oh shit... Help? Like... majorly help.
<factotum> tyger, restart the application? ldconfig? just off the top of my head
<AzMoo> busbey: no, say it in here mate. All you need to say is what you're trying to do and what's not working.
<nickrud> Alan_M: friction is on the wobbly windows section of ccsm, it determines how easily the window is moved across the screen
<HaZaRd> I just "finished" installing Ubuntu and now when I boot all I get it "Missing operating system."
<oboy03> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59103/plain/
<sFEARs> ha HaZaRd
<busbey> ok, i got the 7.10 64
<Alan_M> Okiedokie nickrud, i guess ill be doing some searching :)
<tyger> i did restart the application, and reinstalled gstremer codecs
<HaZaRd> sFEARs: ?
<hmm> HaZaRd, hmm.missing operating system,how many os on that machine
<sFEARs> sorry.. i've had errors like that before
<nickrud> oboy03: ah, you have to close synaptic and/or the update manager first. Then run the command again.
<busbey> and my video card the 8800gtx wont do the splash
<tyger> and also firfox is not playing them either.
<HaZaRd> hmm: Two (Vista Business 32b and now Ubuntu... maybe)
<jimmygoon_> How is it that azureus can still NOT work correctly in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Alan_M: if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed, you'll find ccsm in the menu as Advanced Desktop Settings
<HaZaRd> sFEARs: Care to help?
<AzMoo> busbey: which splash? When  you login, or the loading progress bar before that?
<hmm> HaZaRd, hmm,ok,seems your partition table is damaged
<bazhang> tyger: how did you install the codecs please
<jimmygoon_> !azureus
<busbey> when i pick my os on grub
<ubotwo> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<sFEARs> i'm guessing grub is pointing to the wrong /dev/hd1
<tyger> add/remove programs
<AzMoo> busbey: OK, what do you see?
<HaZaRd> So what to do?
<oboy03> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59104/plain/
<oboy03> here nickrud
<busbey> i get black screen when i do the first choice
<Lectus> Does ubuntu 64-bits version have all packages for 64-bit including firefox and flashplugin?
<nickrud> oboy03: looking
<sFEARs> pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst.. but i'm not sure you can get to it
<bazhang> tyger what package or packages did you install --please be precise
<dezrik> Is there anyway to remove nm-applet
<Alan_M> ah, ok nickrud, thanks bud!
<n8tuser> dezrik--> right click and click remove from panel
<AzMoo> busbey: A black screen only or does it have text?
<hmm> someone help HaZaRd ,plz
<HaZaRd> Sorry I missed any suggestions there... accidentally d/c'd myself...
<sFEARs> pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst.. but i'm not sure you can get to it
<dezrik> n8tuser, it doesnt have that option
<subsume_> Does anyone suppose a dist-upgrade of edubuntu should hang for 15 minutes on squid?
<HaZaRd> sFEARs: What does that mean? :S
<hmm> HaZaRd, it is hard to issue it,you need some tools to recreate partition table
<Alan_M> hmm...patience is a virtue you must learn in here, we will eventually get to everyone, and if we dont know the answer to a question...we just dont know. :)
<nonix4> Lectus: Filename: pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12_amd64.deb is what you were asking?
<sFEARs> when you boot do you get a menu to choose from?
<HaZaRd> sFEARs: Nope... just that message >.<
<busbey> just black and ive searched it thur the fourms and i get this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/147623
<busbey> that is my exact problem
<sFEARs> hummm..
<tyger> gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin
<Lectus> nonix4: I just needed to know if it has. Thanks :)
<veni_> hello
<Housefly7k> How to run a program from terminal? But continue using the terminal... so sort of like doing Alt+f2 but from the terminal
<nickrud> oboy03: You are right, it seems to be a corrupted download. Not common :)    do   sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-modules_5.8.8-7ubuntu3.1_all.deb , then run sudo apt-get -f install again. It will re-download the file and try to install again
<veni_> 能输入汉语吗？
<hmm> nickrud, does ubuntu livecd has the funtion to search and recreate partition?
<sFEARs> HaZaRd, you were the one who just installed using the alternate cd right?
<oboy03> thanks
<bazhang> tyger you installed the packages individually?
<hmm> no chinese,plz
<veni_> 看到汉语了吗？
<sFEARs> holy china!
<oboy03> so can i just delete it?
<nickrud> hmm: not sure what you mean
<Alan_M> !ch | veni_
<nickrud> !cn | veni_
<bazhang> veni_:  /j #ubuntu-cn
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<ubotwo> veni_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tyger> correct i did installed the packages individually
<HaZaRd> sFEARs: Yup, that was me
<hmm> nickrud, some guy finished ubuntu install,after reboot,he got missing operating system
<veni_> Can you see chinese?
<sFEARs> i'm guessing the easiest way is just to reinstall again.. something didn't take right
<prince_jammys> busbey: so the problem is that you get a black screen until the login screen comes up?
<bazhang> tyger that is your problem; install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HaZaRd> -_-
<HaZaRd> crap.
<Alan_M> and if were wrong on chinese, i can throw a jp in there..but im sure thats chinese characters.
<HaZaRd> alright I'll give it a shot
<sFEARs> make sure none of the install steps had errors & got skipped over
<oboy03> its working nickrud thanks
<AzMoo> busbey: well, it seems pretty obvious that it's a known bug with your hardware.
<HaZaRd> Should I use the altCD or the liveCD?
<nickrud> veni_: for me, it's coming in bad right now. Other days, it works fine.
<Housefly7k> How to run a program from terminal? But continue using the terminal... so sort of like doing Alt+f2 but from the terminal
<hmm> nickrud, you got me?
<oboy03> nickrud: maybe it was caused by my internet
<sFEARs> they should both do the same thing.. the alt cd is faster i think
<nickrud> Housefly7k: add a & to the end of the command, like   gedit &
<veni_> nickrud:Thank you
<n8tuser> dezrik umm try from gconf-editor and then select apps and maybe netstatus_applet ?
<sCOTTo> hey ppls - i just installed UBUNTU Desktop on my Dell E1705 notebook. But when i try to boot it comes up with an error - kernel panic - not syncing - vfs - unable to moot root fs - on unknown block (0,0) --- Can anyone help me ?
<jimmygoon_> hmm, who is this?
<Housefly7k> nickrud: thanks
<Starnestommy> Housefly7k: put an "&" after the command
<jimmygoon_> sounds like a grub problem, reboot on live disc and reinstall grub?
<Starnestommy> whoops
<hmm> jimmygoon_, HaZaRd
<Housefly7k> Starnestommy: thank u too
<busbey> but people are gettin g around it by disabling splash
<jimmygoon_> !grub > HaZaRd
<nickrud> hmm: not really. But most likely he got the grub install set up wrong.
<prince_jammys> busby: yes, this is the usual fix:: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<jimmygoon_> !grub | HaZaRd
<Jack_Sparrow> busbey, Do you not know how to disable splash
<ubotwo> HaZaRd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sFEARs> sCOTTo, did you make a dual boot system?
<hmm> ok,messed up mbr
<nickrud> oboy03: could be. I don't think I've ever seen that one myself
<AzMoo> busbey: it looks like somebody's got it working as well. 2nd to last comment. Is the problem that you don't know how to do it?
<sFEARs> usually 0,0 is your windows partition
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, do the recovery one from the live disc and hopefully it will at least pick up the ubuntu install. after that we can get vista on the list
<sCOTTo> how do i reinstall Grub on my hdd if im booting from the live cdrom ?
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for a bittorrent client that a) will run cli only (headless machine), b) can be scheduled to have limits for certain times of day and days of week, c) allows adding, removing, pausing, and resuming of torrents without totally restarting the client - any suggestions?
<jimmygoon_> sFEARs, um, only if it's installed first on the disc, which is not a safe assumption
<nickrud> python
<Housefly7k> is there a way of loggin in straight into a console, so no GDM? from boot
<n8tuser> hmm--> i doubt it if the guy really completed the install
<jimmygoon_> !grub | sCOTTo
<ubotwo> sCOTTo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dezrik> Thanks n8tuser
<sCOTTo> sFEARs, no i didnt i wiped out windows vista (and it felt OOOHH SOOO GOOOOD!!!)
<hmm> n8tuser, who knows
<jimmygoon_> sCOTTo, check that first link
<sFEARs> alright
<bazhang> rtorrent should do that tonyyarusso
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon_: Thanks, trying that now
<sCOTTo> k
<n8tuser> hmm--> then may as well install it yourselve
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: does it really?  I guess I need to look into rtorrents options more...
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, let us know how it goes, most likely your solution will come from something in/on/within the live disc
<Housefly7k> Is that what recovery mode is for? i never tried that
<bazhang> kmandla.wordpress.com has more info and a tutorial on that tonyyarusso
<tyger> i did but still not working
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: will bookmark
<Jack_Sparrow> busbey, From Terminal, type   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     Remove splash as needed or per the link you gave, save the fine.. Done
<sCOTTo> brb
<busbey> i tryed in recovery  sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.1st and its a blank file
<sFEARs> ummm... sCOTTo i'm guessing you don't have any menu options? it just boots straight into the error?
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon_: I've gotta choose the root file system now... I don't know which one it is... I've got 8 bloody options o.O
<nickrud> busbey: that's an Lst not Onest
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, it would be w/e the ubuntu install it
<prince_jammys> busby menu.lst LST not 1ST
<sFEARs> 8 partitions might be giving the basic partitioner problems.. usually they can only work with 4???
<sCOTTo> sFEARs, yeah it gives me a chance to get a small menu which lets me boot normally, recovery mode <-- which doesnt work or memtest86
<busbey> omg
<HaZaRd> they just say "/dev/sda1-4" and "/dev/sdb1, sdc1, sdd2, sdd2"
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, "If you do not know your boot partition, use find /boot/grub/stage1"
<Jack_Sparrow> busbey,   that is an L not a one.. LST
<bazhang> tyger how did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras please?
<nickrud> busbey: doesn't it suck when it's the silly things :)
<oboy03> sudo rm is remove?
<busbey> yea
<busbey> ive wasted hours on that crap
<sFEARs> does the recovery mode give the exact same error as the normal boot?
<AzMoo> busbey: see, that's why we don't pm ;)
<prince_jammys> busbey: check the link i posted for the additional step
<busbey> hold up ill try and come back
<nickrud> oboy03: rm is remove.  sudo is a tool that gives you administrative rights, you need them to work outside of your home directory
<xb3rt> Im trying to install this theme from http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/SlicknesS?content=71993 but the directions arnt working right
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon_: I'm actually using the altCD not the liveCD :S
<Jack_Sparrow> busbey, you can paste into a terminal  by adding shift to ctrl-v
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, thats fine
<nickrud> !sudo | oboy03
<ubotwo> oboy03: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jimmygoon_> run "find /boot/grub/stage1" from the grub prompt
<n8tuser> sCOTTo--> once in liveCD, go to a terminal, mount the partition where you had boot/grub..btw do you have  a separate /boot partition?
<oboy03> can i copy all apt packages in a CD and use it as an update CD?
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, run "find /boot/grub/stage1" from the grub prompt
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon_: So where do I enter that command?
<busbey> i just cant keep track with all these people typing thats whi i wanted to pm
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, after you "run" grub from the command line
<nickrud> aptoncd | oboy03 this tool helps with that
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, er, do you have a command line right now? or are you on the first step of the installer?
<oboy03> ok
<busbey> brb
<sCOTTo> n8tuser, i am not sure i am new at this - how will iknow?
<hmm> HaZaRd, at the first screen press C
<meoblast001> has anyone noticed that the Intel graphics modset can have large fonts in the GDM?
<oboy03> nickrud: so i type it on terminal?
<Darkmystere> OMG finnaly my screen isnt frozen
<oboy03> nickrud and can use it for other ubuntu installations?
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon_: I honestly don't know... it just started going by itself... I'm trying a full re-install now
<Frijolie> can anyone help with file recovery on a botched rsync command? are the files gone for good?
<Darkmystere> Could Gusty -> Hardy Upgrade freeze my screen..
<n8tuser> sCOTTo--> well, you can try  fdisk -l  and mount each partition you see individually to find where that /boot is
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, nooooo
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, its easy enough to drop to cmd line to try recovering grub
<nickrud> oboy03: you would install the package,   system->admin->synaptic   and search (ctlr-f) for it. And yes, that's one of it's uses
<tyger> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Yes, especially if it was from Ubuntu Ultimate to Hardy
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, and will take a fraction of the time
<pen> I have no sound after I upgrade to Hardy alpha6 but this has never happened to me before
<sCOTTo> n8tuser, i have a 74 GB on here and i just told ubuntu to do it all...
 * sFEARs gave HaZaRd bad advice on the ease of reinstallation.. mah bad
<pen> This is my second time upgarde to hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, lol..
<jimmygoon_> !hardy | pen
<ubotwo> pen: please see above
<Frijolie> anyone?
<pen> It can't detect sound device this time
<pen> well
<pen> it worked before
<drewb1> Hallo! Is it possible to install ubuntu to an ntfs partition?
<n8tuser> sCOTTo--> that makes it even easier...do  sudo -i   on a terminal;  then  fdisk -l
<sFEARs> i'm not even sure what rsync is Frijolie
<pen> so
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Why you figure..
<pen> I think it's something else
<jimmygoon_> pen, take it to #ubuntu+1 please
<FloodBot3> pen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pen> ok
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, *how..
<sCOTTo> n8tuser, i have sda1 = 74gb
<Frijolie> sFEARs: rsync is a backup utility
<sFEARs> got cha
<sCOTTo> sda2 = 3gb
<sCOTTo> sda5 = 3gb swap
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Lucky guess?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Hopefully this fixes my Repos...main reason i upgraded i switched it to main Servers anyways..
<jimmygoon_> er, hey you two trying to figure out your root partition
<jimmygoon_> sCOTTo, sFEARs the guide, it says to do "find /boot/grub/stage1" to identify your root device
<n8tuser> drewb1--> you tried yet? let us know how it goes
<sCOTTo> n8tuser, the boot is on the 74 gb linux drive
<Shadow420> hey guys I re-installed ubuntu to fix my errors and something else I have screwed up
<sCOTTo> jimmygoon_, huh ?
<axisys> !qemu
<ubotwo> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Once you have installed stuff from outside and or used automatix, it just doesnt matter if you switch them back and try to upgrade...
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, lol...W00t finnaly done with all 1506 Downloads....on to installing them all..
<drewb1> n8tuser: I have not tried, however I was wondering if anybody had any experience with this?
<jimmygoon_> sCOTTo, the grub recovery guide tells you how to identify the root device when trying to recover grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, I wish you luck..
<jimmygoon_> automatix = sucks.
<sCOTTo> jimmygoon_, where do i find it ?
<jimmygoon_> !automatix
<ubotwo> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<drewb1> I have a friend who wants to use linux, but he'll only trust his data in NTFS
<jimmygoon_> !grub | sCOTTo
<ubotwo> sCOTTo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i never used those..
<nickrud> drewb1: very funny
<meoblast001> has anyone noticed that the Intel graphics modset can have large fonts in the GDM?
<drewb1> I know, he's crazy.
<bastid_raZor> drewb1; poor guy must be brainwashed
<meoblast001> i think its a bug
<n8tuser> sCOTTo--> good so just  chroot / and then  type grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda1
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Should i stop using things while it installs the upgrades..
<jimmygoon_> sCOTTo, check the first link, in the grub console run "find /boot/grub/stage1" it tells you plain as day the root device
<Jack_Sparrow> :)   Please people.. dont use automatix
<Kris07> Hi, how do you install themes?
<sCOTTo> ok thanks
<Shadow420> I tried it once and hated it
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon_: Alright I'm now at the liveCD main menu... where do I go? :S
<Frijolie> d'oh!
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, It should not matter, but couldnt hurt to give your system a break and close some stuff down
<n8tuser> drewb1--> be braved, be the pioneer, let us know, would not hurt you too much will it?
<AzMoo> Kris07: drag them into the theme manager.
<prince_jammys> Kris07: go to Preference->Appearance
<icesword> HaZaRd, what is it now
<jimmygoon_> HaZaRd, hit CTRL+ALT+F2 should take you to a black/white screen w/ cmd prompt?
<fyrmedic> I am talking to a friend and he is looking over my shoulder and interested in ubuntu. He wants to know if he should dive in or stay with windows.
<xb3rt> dive in
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon_: Nope...
<prince_jammys> stay with windows </joke>
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrmedic, HAve him play with a livecd
<Shadow420> yeah tell him to get it and have a ball
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, what did it do?
<drewb1> parted
<xb3rt> ubuntu comes with almost everything you need anyways
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: Nothing... didn't even blink :S
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, im only using Firefox and Xchat... before the updates finished downloading ccsm and Distribution Upgrade was only thing open..
<n8tuser> fyrmedic--> let him try the liveCD  it has the same full capabilities as an installed one,  a bit slow at first but its okay for a beginner to see what is happening
<nickrud> prince_jammys: keep giving that advice and you're a dead man ;)
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, er, try Ctrl+Alt+F3?
<axisys> where can I ask question about hardy?
<Starnestommy> axisys: #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> axisys: #ubuntu+1
<prince_jammys> nickrud: but it's more stable ! </joke>
<Kris07> After Preference->Appearance?
<axisys> thanks
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: Nope, still nothing... same with F1
<Frijolie> !hardy
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jimmygoon> actually, my ubuntu installs have been loads more stable then windows ever has
<fyrmedic> He's in.... thanks.
<HaZaRd> and my kybd works because I can scroll the menu...
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, does the menu give you a chance to enter a recovery mode?
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨
<Shadow420> fyrmedic make sure he gets xchat
<prince_jammys> fyrmedic: the live cd is the best - totally noncommittal and runs quite well
<sFEARs> am i correct in saying it's almost midnight eastern time??
<HaZaRd> Umm... No... Should it?
<jimmygoon> Can someone inform me how I can drop from the alternative install to bash?
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, give me a sec here to figure out how to get you to a command line, sorry
<sFEARs> i thought the clocks didn't change until 2am tonight.. but i think it's already midnight
<Starks> irc://irc.shadowarmor.net/cartoon_palace
<HaZaRd> It's cool
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨
<icesword> jimmygoon, maybe c
<jimmygoon> sFEARs, last night was DST change
<Shadow420> fyrmedic so he can come here with ubuntu related questions
<icesword> jimmygoon, maybe c button
<sFEARs> yikes!
<sFEARs> glad i didn't have anything to do today
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, um, try hitting 'c'?
<drc> sFEARs:  LAST night :0
<jimmygoon> sFEARs, just have ubuntu sync w/ internet server
<Kris07> After downloading a theme from somewhere, how do I install it?
<sFEARs> someone asked me about that yesterday.. i told them tonight.. i hope they wern't late for work toady
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<jimmygoon> Kris07, drag and drop on appearance manager window
<Shadow420> ok now to get my building environment back
<sFEARs> i did sync with the server.. that's the only reason i knew it was midnight.. just had to make sure
<icesword> Kris07, system>
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: Hang on a sec
<jimmygoon> neo_, don't spam please, I have your same message repeated 3 times on my screen.... someone will help you when they can
<fyrmedic> Shadow420: thanks, I have already explained all of the help options available.  You guys rock as usual
<icesword> HaZaRd, where are you now,grub>?
<sFEARs> neo_ i had an error like that before.. i booted into a different kernel & everything worked fine
<abortd> do i need to log into the live cd to resize the partition i have linux on?
<Kris07> What if the file format is invalid?
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: Nothing doing there, either
<sCOTTo> thanks guys - it worked out i think
<sCOTTo> brb
<whiteygford> hey everyone
<HaZaRd> icesword: No, main Ubuntu install menu
<Shadow420> fyrmedic Your Welcome
<neo_> sFEARs ::    i think i accidently disabled ¨dbus service¨
<sFEARs> neo_, and i believe i actually found out it had to do with the next step in the boot process with cupsys printing services.. i manged to get in there and disable cupsys & was able to boot fine.. it happened to be the rt kernel by the way
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, when the cd first loads does it give you a shot at choosing "recovery"  rather than "Install ubuntu"?
<whiteygford> I just updated compiz-fusion to the latest version and now I can't access the configuration manager, any ideas?
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: Nope
<ssorel> printf("Hello, World! \n")
 * ssorel is waiting to get kicked.
<HaZaRd> I'm gonna try a reinstall
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, try another holding CTRL+ALT then tap F6-9 and see if any of them work
<neo_> sFEARs ::    i can´t access my services settings   with same error
<icesword> HaZaRd, enter recovery mode
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: tried F1-F12 and none worked :S
<jimmygoon> icesword, he can't...
<HaZaRd> icesword: No option for it
<WhoaItsPhil> i'm trying to install a new gtk2 theme but nothing changes when i install it...it says it is correctly installed and i press ok and then nothing changes and it doesn't show up anywhere...
<sFEARs> do you have any other grub boot options that let you boot into a different kernel.. i think that's how i got back in
<HaZaRd> on my altCD I've got the option to "Rescue a broken system"
<crdlb> whiteygford: #compiz-fusion
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, yes! do that
<whiteygford> oh ok
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, load into that and we can get grub setup
<HaZaRd> Alright...
<icesword> HaZaRd, hmm,that is it,
<HaZaRd> You're gonna have to walk me through here step by step... THIS is totally foreign to me
<colinnn> hey all, i'm trying to install dvd::rip on ubuntu, but the synaptic version isn't really updated. How do I get the latest? there're no binaries for ubuntu and i've tried compiling the source which failed miserably.
<Darkmystere> err....Should Installing all 1506 Packages take long :P
<Darkmystere> wrong channel..
<sFEARs> what did compilation fail colinnn
<sFEARs> why*
<whiteygford> crdlb: #compiz-fusion isn't a channel
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil: on the themes dialog window, hit the custom button. It should be there
<crdlb> whiteygford: yes it is :)
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Can you tell me what Repos are not supported so i can remove them ;)
<nickrud> lol, whiteygford crdlb lives there :)
<colinnn> sFEARs: not too good at compiling stuff, but there were  aLOT of errors, and it does say in the documentation that there're alot of prerequisites for compiling it and that we shld try for the binaries instead.
<whiteygford> o_O but it doesn't show up T_T
<sFEARs> got cha
<jason_> Hey i setup dial up networking using my cellphone with ubuntu 7.10 and wvdial, Konqueror web browser doesn't seem to notice the connection though, because i can't view any web pages. does anyone know how to fix that?
<neo_> is there any administrative way    using terminal to start the dbus service???
<colinnn> sFEARs: there're a list of binaries to download for dvd::rip for redhat, opensuse etcetc but none for ubuntu :(
<sFEARs> are there features in the newest version that you have to have.. the older version in the repos won't work for you colinnn
<xb3rt> whats the most friendly screen res for wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, I was just leaving to eat dinner, post your sources and someone will look them over
<sFEARs> was there a debian option.. that might work i think
<whiteygford> oops, got it now
<Shadow420> I love the way ubuntu has alot of software to chose from even some windows software alternatives
<whiteygford> thanks!!
<icesword> HaZaRd, need your respond
<WhoaItsPhil> nickrud, there is no custom button...
<colinnn> sFEARs: yeah exactly. if you wanna know, the stupid GUI for the repo version is too big and i can't see the whole window. pretty dumb. in the newer versions they've added an option to fix that
<HaZaRd> icesword: still waiting for the recovery console to boot... it seems to be failing to recover a lot of devices...
<WhoaItsPhil> oh nm..got it
<lancerocke> Hi all. How do i chmod a directory with my username?
<Darkmystere> lol uh oh...How do i remove automatix if it was installed some way without packages....
<nickrud> WhoaItsPhil: hm, customize button that is.  system->prefs->appearance , customize button, controls tab in the new window
<Frogzoo> Darkmystere: ask in #automatix
<HaZaRd> alright... now I've just got a blinking cursor and nothing else
<lancerocke> anyone?
<bazhang> Darkmystere: best to just reinstall
<icesword> bazhang, time for lunch,:),bye
<lancerocke> How do i chmod a directory with my username?
<Darkmystere> bazhang...nty..
<ToastGuy> Hey guys... I'm reading some installation directions... I'm new to ubuntu.... What does this mean?
<ToastGuy> ./configure [--prefix=...]
<HaZaRd> icesword =(
<fyrmedic> I just executed iwconfig and it lists something called "wmaster", everything else is ok and wireless is working. Any ideas what that is?
<nickrud> lancerocke:   sudo chown username:username <dir>  (first username is owner, second is group)
<xb3rt> ToastGuy it pulls up the configuration for the directory your in i think
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: You still here, at least?
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, yep
<neo_> is there any administrative way    using terminal to start the dbus service???
<Shadow420> lancerocke sudo chmod permissions# folder
<bazhang> Darkmystere: no telling what Automatix has done to your system--best bet is a full reinstall
<HaZaRd> okay I'm in the console finally :)
<Shadow420> lancerocke sudo chmod permissions# foldername
<lancerocke> thanks guys
<Darkmystere> bazhang, reinstalling over one program....
<Darkmystere> bazhang, especially after 12 strait hours of downloading 1506 upgrades for hardy...
<neo_> is there any administrative way    using terminal to start the ¨dbus¨ service???
<Darkmystere> bazhang, this isnt even my main Ubuntu install so nty
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, sweet. do you have the grub recovery guide open?
<jadib> is there anyway to open DOCX files in open office?
<Kris07> What if I tried installing a theme, but the file format is invalid?.
<bazhang> Darkmystere: dont expect support after using automatix
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: I don't know... it just told me no CD-ROM drive was detected...
<HaZaRd> but... there is one
<HaZaRd> wtf
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, oh well, just ignore it for now
<nickrud> jadib: mine seems to open them, formatting doesn't carry over completely thoug
<HaZaRd> now it's asking me to load CD-ROM drivers from a driver floppy
<ToastGuy> xb3rt: are you getting my PM?
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, _ubuntu_ is? thats concerning. just hit ignore or fail or w/e if you cna
<jmanuel_cool> hello
<Darkmystere> bazhang, i havent Used Automatix...it came with the distro.
<HaZaRd> alright I'm now at the ubuntu instaler main menu
<neo_> is there any administrative way    using terminal to start the ¨dbus¨ service???
<forwardo> 	
<LiKuiD_SiLeNcE> anyone wants to trade private invitations for trackers??
<nickrud> Darkmystere: then you should be on that distro's help channel
<colinnn> sFEARs: guess i'll just wait for the repos to update it then?
<Darkmystere> bazhang, i acctually uninstalled everything one by one and reinstalled it.
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, wait, what happened to the recovery console :(
<nickrud> LiKuiD_SiLeNcE: not a topic for here
<bazhang> Darkmystere: then you are not using ubuntu
<jmanuel_cool> can someone help me? i need help with a Ps one gamepad on a paralell port
<HaZaRd> I don't know :S
<HaZaRd> should I restart and try again?
<Shadow420> Darkmystere I used Automatrix and it screwed a ubuntu image feisty Fawn I beleive
<sFEARs> mabey find a different repo that has the updated version?
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<busbey> it workd
<Darkmystere> bazhang, it is Ubuntu...just with a bunch of extra sh** added to it.
<subsume_> I got halfway through a dist-upgrade to 7.10 and got errors and had to exit.
<busbey> the L looks like a 1
<subsume_> What should I do?
<Darkmystere> Shadow420, Cant i just install a new kernal..
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:/usr/share/themes/Aurora Leopard Suite$ sudo chown danny:danny -R "Aurora Leopard"
<sFEARs> or try to compile the debian source.. if you have the linux headers installed & read the makefile & readme packaged with the sources you might be able to compile
<lancerocke> ?
<bazhang> Darkmystere: sorry that is not ubuntu
<nickrud> subsume_: remove any third party sources in your sources.list and try again
<Pici> !ultimate | Darkmystere
<lancerocke> nickrud: danny@danny-desktop:/usr/share/themes/Aurora Leopard Suite$ sudo chown danny:danny -R "Aurora Leopard"
<ubotwo> Darkmystere: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<lancerocke> nickrud: ?
<colinnn> sFEARs: thought there was only 1 repo. um. okay i'll try figure that out
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon?
<ToastGuy> It says I need OpenSSL what is that?
<Shadow420> Darkmystere no I don't think so
<busbey> thanks everone that helped me
<nickrud> lancerocke: that will change owner and group of aurora lepoard directory, and all the files and directories below it
<Darkmystere> Shadow420, bazhang, Pici, I havent Used Automatix and i have the real deal Ubuntu installed. on my other partion. i barley use this one im just gunna test hardy on it then maybe when stable comes upgrade to hardy on my main one.
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<nickrud> lancerocke: or better said, inside aurora leopard
<lancerocke> nickrud: i still see an "X" on the folder
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, sorry, I don't look unless you include my name (it flashes the window at me), um, yeah try restarting into the recovery console again
<busbey> now i have a dumber problim than befor
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: Will do that from now on then
<HaZaRd> :)
<busbey> whats my user name and password?
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: Alright so "Rescue a broken system", yeah?
<nickrud> lancerocke: sometimes nautilus doesn't see manual changes like that , try   alt-f2 killall nautilus , it will restart
<busbey> i never thought i would sound so stupid
<Shadow420> Darkmystere Hardy hmm maybe we should suggest to have Automatrix removed from the repos
<lancerocke> nickrud: i even did danny@danny-desktop:/usr/share/themes/Aurora Leopard Suite$ sudo chown danny:danny "Aurora Leopard"
<lancerocke>  and it still says the owner is root
<ToastGuy> What is OpenSSL?
<ToastGuy> < newbie
<elisboa> ToastGuy: security socket layer
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, yes
<Darkmystere> Shadow420, I didnt even know what automatix was till i saw it in this install.
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<jack|ass> Is there a way to make the any devices automatically mounted be mounted "sync?"
<HaZaRd> Doesn't seem to be failing anything now... which is encouraging on some level
<lancerocke> nickrud: it worked
<busbey> username and password
<nickrud> lancerocke: ah, you forgot the sudo in my very first line on this. you need that to change permissions outside of your home. But, changing that particular directory to you is a Bad Idea.
<Darkmystere> You guys act like ive been using automatix if it comes with the Ubuntu what can i do.
<lancerocke> nickrud: thanks
<Shadow420> ToastGuy SSL is a high encryption protocal for communications 128-byte encryption to be exact
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<darkcrab> i saw that leopard theme, but I just dont want my linux distro to look like a man or windows for that matter.
<nickrud> lancerocke: and, I didn't see the sudo in your line. sorry. Bad Idea, anyway, changing that ownership to you
<bazhang> Darkmystere: if it comes with ubuntu then it is not ubuntu QED
<darkcrab> mac
<lancerocke> nickrud: i want to use the theme
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, indeed, at a cmd line yet?
<ToastGuy> Does OpenSSL come as a quick install on Ubuntu?
<Shadow420> Darkmystere yeah bazhange is right
<lancerocke> nickrud: i dont see it in my appearances>themes thing
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: Nope, just started failing again. =(
<nickrud> Darkmystere: it doesn't come with the ubuntu. Didn't you read anything anyone has said?
<lancerocke> nickrud: so i thought i had to own it
<Shadow420> ToastGuy yea it should be
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, hm, I would check the integrity of the disc from that very first menu, if it is good, try a reinstall.
<forza> hey guys..im new to ubuntu...tried having a "dual boot" set up with xp
<nickrud> lancerocke:  customize button at the botttom of the appearance window , then it'll be in the control tab of the new window
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, sorry but I'm out of other ideas and I've got to get some homework done and catch some sleep. sorry
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<ianweller> hi, i've packaged some software for fedora, and the developer of the upstream has asked me to find a maintainer for ubuntu. is anyone interested and/or where else could i ask
<HaZaRd> alright jimmygoon
<forza> but now it says my hal.dll file is missing or corrupt
<forza> any advice?
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, good luck
<HaZaRd> Is there any way I can contact you outside of IRC?
<nickrud> ianweller: #ubuntu-motu
<HaZaRd> You're really helpful >.<
<forwardo> MSG ignore this
<ianweller> nickrud: thanks
<forza> i need help..pleasee
<lancerocke> nickrud: i thought it would be, but it isnt
<elisboa> haha
<Shadow420> forza I can help
<forza> have you had any hal.dll issues before?
<nickrud> lancerocke: you've closed and reopened the appearance window? And, some themes are broken on gnome-look.org
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, AIM:jimmygoon EMAIL:jimmygoon@gmail.com
<jimmygoon> HaZaRd, and I'll try to stay on IRC when I'm at home tomorrow after school
<forza> i tried partitioning my compute so i could dual boot
<Shadow420> forza how are you dual-booting ubuntu and XP
<travisat> irc is not the best place to give out your email :)
<travisat> you should of pm'd him
<lancerocke> nickrud: yes i have. do i have to restart "X"?
<forza> ideally, i wanted to be able to just scroll and pick either windows or ubuntu
<jimmygoon> travisat, I don't care. Its a near defunct email as it is and its completely separate from my personal email so :S
<Shadow420> forza to seperate hard drives or Partitioning a hard drive
<travisat> jimmygoon: ah
<forza> same
<nickrud> lancerocke: no, it shouldn't require that. Are you sure it was a gtk2 theme?
<forza> same harddrive
<jimmygoon> forza, that is possible with grub's multiboot manager which should have been installed when you installed ubuntu after windows
<lancerocke> nickrud: im sure
<subsume_> I just tried to dist-upgrade to Gutsy and now my system is f*%cked. Can't even log in to server on startup. Advice?
<jimmygoon> forza,  otherwise you may need to edit the files for it to get it to recognize windows and put it in that list
<travisat> lancerocke: do you have a link to the theme?
<jimmygoon> subsume_, remote machine?
<forza> do you know how i would be able to get back my hal.dll file?
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<bluefox83> isi there a way to turn off the tap-to-click feature in xorg.conf? it keeps turning itself back on and turning off scroll
<bluefox83> *is
<subsume_> jimmygoon: no.
<subsume_> jimmygoon: cannot login at terminal
<nickrud> !synaptics | bluefox83
<ubotwo> bluefox83: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lancerocke> travisat: yes, one sec
<forza> is there any way you can access your .dll files through ubuntu?
<lancerocke> travisat: http://fratrip.deviantart.com/art/Aurora-Leopard-Suite-77225475 (Note: I do have Aurora installed)
<Shadow420> forza yea but its a pain
<sCOTTo> nah it ididnt work :(
<RoAkSoAx> does anyone know who can i talk with about the ubuntu bots?
<forza> no pain no gain
<MasterShrek> accidently repartitioned the wrong hard drive, anyone know how i can get the data back?
<travisat> lancerocke: good let me try it, I have aurora installed too
<forza> i dont have my xp CD with me..
<jrib> RoAkSoAx: #ubuntu-ops
<forza> so i gotta do what i can now lol
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<RoAkSoAx> thanks jrib
<jrib> RoAkSoAx: well... what about them?
<lancerocke> travisat: thanks
<neo_> when computer starts it    gives    error that ¨hardware abstraction layer could not be enabled ¨   and am unable to access  my network setting          when i try to access it give error¨system configration can´t be loaded¨  help needed
<RoAkSoAx> jrib, i would like to know if there is a possibility to translate them so that they can be part of other channels such us #ubuntu-es
<forza> ive tried looking through the file explorer in ubuntu..but it would show me any of my files
<jrib> RoAkSoAx: ah, yeah #ubuntu-ops is the right place then
<travisat> lancerocke: he packaged it wierd, inside the zip there is a tar ball, extract that then inside that there is a folder called Aurora Leopard, put that in your ~/theme
<travisat> I meam ~/.themes
<jimmygoon> neo_, you are spamming again
<RoAkSoAx> jrib, thanks ;)
<travisat> lancerocke: it works
<lancerocke> travisat: i know
<lancerocke> travisat: i will try again
<jimmygoon> neo_, first an exact error msg would help
<subsume_> No theories eh?
<jimmygoon> subsume_, me, no. sorry
<subsume_> That's why I hate ubuntu. You can never get any good advice unless your graphics card isn't working. Anything about that gets nothing.
<subsume_> Debian is way different. #debian is full of really knowledgable people who know what they are talking about. This room is a circus of children who half the time are arguing OT.
<neo_> jimmygoon :::     should i restart my computer
<xb3rt> whats the cp command for
<jimmygoon> neo_, um, sure? What is the exact error message and where are you experiencing it?
<travisat> subsume_: so why are you acting like a child
<Starnestommy> xb3rt: copying files using the terminal
<xb3rt> im trying to install a GTK theme and the cp -r "ballahaaha" command isnt working
<jimmygoon> subsume_, ok, if you don't want help, look somewhere else?
<lancerocke> travisat: ok i extracted "Aurora Leopard" folder to the desktop and now I am going to sudo cp -r "Aurora Leopard" /usr/share/themes
<ToastGuy2> test
<Shadow420> xb3rt thats to copy file from one place to another on your pc
<subsume_> travisat: Sorry you don't like the critique of the Ubuntu community but, there you have it.
<chris__> Hi
<jimmygoon> subsume_, there just doesn't happen to be anyone able, time-willing-able to help you recover from a botched upgrade right now
<travisat> lancerocke: nah don't put it there put it in ~/.themes
<xb3rt> Shadow420: Its not working though
<subsume_> jimmygoon: that's *always* the case.
<lancerocke> ohhhhhhhhhh
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to stop the file browser from opening when connecting an external drive?
<lancerocke> ok
<lancerocke> oops
<Shadow420> xb3rt did you use sudo
<subsume_> its not just now. Everytime I get into a ubindtu this place is worthless.
<xb3rt> sure did
<travisat> lancerocke:  you might have to make the folder .themes first
<Shadow420> hmm
<lancerocke> travisat: i have the folder. brb
<xb3rt> sudo cp -r $HOME/Desktop/SlicknesS /usr/share/themes
<nickrud> lancerocke: an be sure to use the aurora dir inside the aurora dir. The one that's in the same dir as the emerald theme
<xb3rt> nvm... i didnt catch that space
<nickrud> subsume_: so, don't waste your time here. Simple solution to your issue
<subsume_> nickrud: ubuntards.
<Shadow420> xb3rt ok first what file or folder you are trying to copy
<travisat> lancerocke: yah what nickrud said, you got dig deep the guy who made it, did it wierd
<Shadow420> xb3rt ok
<bazhang> subsume_: that seems harsh
<lancerocke> travisat: sudo cp -r "Aurora Leopard" ~/.themes
<Shadow420> !find SSL
<ubotwo> Found: curl, docbook-dsssl, fetchmail, libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev (and 60 others)
<travisat> lancerocke: read above
<Shadow420> !find OpenSSL
<lancerocke> nickrud: i know, i did
<ubotwo> Found: libcurl4-openssl-dev, pyopenssl-doc, python-pyopenssl, python-pyopenssl-dbg, aolserver4-nsopenssl (and 11 others)
<lancerocke> travisat: i did
<nickrud> subsume_: someone who might have missed your original question might have been willing to help on when/if they saw it, but unlikely now. You might want to wait until some new people who haven't been abused show up
<subsume_> bazhang: I've been using ubuntu for 4 years, its not harsh. I know how defunct the ubuntu project is from any direction you ask. Server? Desktop? Lab? Oh just ask.
<travisat> lancerocke: it should of worked putting it in /usr/share/themes and you don't need a sudo to copy to ~/.themes
<lancerocke> travisat: ok
<subsume_> nickrud: Dude, nobody here is going to answer anything. Nobody here *knows* anything and that's the problem.
<snarkster> hi can someone compile a driver for me?
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo cp -r "Aurora Leopard" /usr/share/themes
<bazhang> subsume_: join #suse or #fedora then
<travisat> subsume_: nobody here knows what is wrong with your system, you said it didn't work,  there are a lot of things that could go wrong
 * n8tuser gives lolipop to subsume_ 
<subsume_> bazhang: #fedora. haha.
<hobbzilla> I have an SSH only system. Anyone recommend a good CD/DVD burner?
<lancerocke> travisat: i know about his directory structure, but its still not working
<hobbzilla> that is burning software in text mode.
<subsume_> travisat: I've been advertising my problem in here for the past 6 hours and nobody even bothers to ask beyond 1 question
<SupaFly> Hey i just installed web min on my lamp gutsy box, and got it up and running, now after trying to start it again, the page wont load :S
<travisat> lancerocke: that is really wierd is it not showing up in the appearances/customize
<subsume_> travisat: But today isn't even the point. its _Every_ day.
<n8tuser> hobbzilla--> i dont think burning dvd or cd is even done in graphics
<n8tuser> subsume_--> you keep coming back for more?
<lancerocke> travisat: its jus not. i know his directory structure and how he packaged it
<subsume_> travisat: Unless you're blabbing about CD burning, this place isn't for you. Its not for any power users. Its for people trying to run Wine badly.
<jester7> i find that the people in here are usually very helpful
<Shadow420> subsume_ what is your problem man
<lancerocke> travisat: i am sure that i am putting the righ tfolder in the right folder
<travisat> subsume_: well lets put it this way if I went to a car forum to ask why my car wouldn't start and they asked what is going on and you said I turn the key and it didn't go, you won't get much help
<jimmygoon> subsume_, you really don't have to be here. at all
<xb3rt> I got wine, and secondlife............secondlife, doesnt work
<subsume_> n8tuser: Sadly this pathetic community is my only recourse. Reading unresponded forums only gets me so far.
<nickrud> subsume_: ease up on the attitude.
<jester7> he's just trolling
<hobbzilla> n8tuser: well most of the guides are all for nerolinux, k3b,cdw/gcdw etc. for a GUI.
<snarkster> xb3rt: secondlife already has a linux client you dont need wine
<xb3rt> snarkster: i have it, and can't get it to work very good
<travisat> lancerocke: yes ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes are where themes are, the only things I could think of is that you have an extra directory cause the guy packaged it wierd or you don't have aururo installed correctly
<Imaginal> I don't want to use compiz anymore, but I still want to change workspace by using a scrollwheel. Possible in metacity?
<snarkster> then its your video card/video driver
<subsume_> If anyone here ever had a #debian problem, you'd know that the quality of people there are orders better than in here.
<n8tuser> hobbzilla--> if you google for wodim or cdrecord
<subsume_> All you guys are good for are minor hardware quirks.
<xb3rt> snarkster: it worked fine on windows
<lancerocke> travisat: ok thanks
<Shadow420> subsume_ I also try to be specific on my problem
<snarkster> ok this isnt a windows channel..
<lancerocke> nickrud: thanks
<xb3rt> really?
<lancerocke> im gonna reboot or something.
<snarkster> so go use windows.
<lancerocke> talk to u guys later
<xb3rt> im just stating a point
<xb3rt> chillaX
<ToastGuy> Shadow420, how do I get a PM window?
<snarkster> can someone please compile the mach64 driver?
<snarkster> anyone to compile mach64 driver for me
<Shadow420> snarkster you have to do that yourself
<pakikid> i am getting an error from vbox The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<pakikid> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<travisat> snarkster: no you have to compile against your kernel
<snarkster> its breaks on mew
<snarkster> going for a smoke and a think
<jester7> pakikid: you have to add your username to the vboxusers group
<n8tuser> pakikid--> run it as root via sudo perhaps?
<travisat> pakikid: sudo adduser [insert your user name] vboxusers
<travisat> pakikid: logout and back in
<Shadow420> I am just going to stick with GNOME
<[dcr]> Is there anyone here who uses VMWare that I can explain why my mouse wont work with it? >.<
<towlie> has anyone mounted an os x partition in ubuntu
<travisat> towlie: yes
<towlie> is it safe to write to an hfs+ partition ?
<pakikid> sudo VirtualBox OSE
<pakikid> Qt WARNING: VirtualBox: cannot connect to X server
<travisat> towlie: I think so
<jester7> sudo won't work either
<jester7> you HAVE to add your username to the vboxusers group
<travisat> pakikid: do not run random stuff with sudo, it is dangerous
<pakikid> sudo: adduser: command not found
<n8tuser> useradd
<norty> Does anyone know how I create a character matrix in matlab?
<jester7> pakikid: go to System->Administration->Users and Groups
<zcat[1]> I'd be using the user tool somewhere off the admin menu
<zcat[1]> jester7: yeah, that one :)
<jester7> travisat's way is easier, but maybe you are more comfortable with gui
<travisat> wait adduser is not on your system?
<zcat[1]> I deal with technophobes... open a terminal and they freak out...
<pakikid> jester7 then what
<[dcr]> Lol
<jester7> pakikid: then click the "manage groups" button
<ToastGuy> hello all
<jester7> pakikid: scroll to the vboxusers group, and click properties, then put a checkmark next to your username
<towlie> does anyone here know if hfs+ write support in ubuntu is stable
<idea> cew_emo
<jester7> zcat[1]: lol, i missed that, and i know exactly what you mean
<pakikid> jester7 i am on suse
<norty> Does anyone know how I create a character matrix in matlab?
<travisat> norty: this isn't the matlab channel
<bazhang> os x only runs on apple computers towlie this channel does not support that
<ToastGuy> can anyone see my chat?
<norty> travisat, i know but no one is answering in the matlab channel
<Imaginal> I don't want to use compiz anymore, but I still want to change workspace by using a scrollwheel. Possible in metacity?
<nickrud> ToastGuy: sure
<bazhang> yes ToastGuy
<ToastGuy> lol
<ToastGuy> thanks
<travisat> towlie: I don't think the support is complete, but I think it will work but it has a chance of messing stuff up, I haven't looked in a while the support might have changed
<jester7> pakikid: lmao, well um, i don't know what to to tell you
<jester7> pakikid: were you planning on running ubuntu inside the vbox?  why would you ask that in an ubuntu chat?
<rodrigo> did u guys play word war vi?
<subsume_> In attempting to rescue a broke-down ubuntu server I get the following errors
<subsume_> dpkg: error processing ldap-auth-config (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error status 255
<Falstius> what do people suggest for sorting photos?  I'm playing with f-spot, but it isn't really what I want (and really slow)
<pakikid> jester7 yes i was
<subsume_> Unknown terminal: bterm
<pakikid> jester7 so how can i add to suse
<snarkster> why do i have to compile it my self if we are using the same kernel
<nickrud> subsume_: put the complete output from sudo apt-get -f install on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Konam> how can I make a ubuntu desktop installation as secure as the server version, at least at what open ports is concerned?
<jester7> pakikid: i have no idea.  i'm sure that's pretty easy to find in suse documentation
<tomlikestorock> anyone here have any problems with a dvd-rw, cd-rw drive in an acer with the device id of "TS-L632B"?
<norty> Does anyone know how I create a character matrix in matlab?
<tomlikestorock> It won't read dvds at all :(
<orudie> can i extract .zip files with tar ?
<subsume_> nickrud: I am using rescue disk. How to get that to the internet? I can't configure my dhcp for some reason when attempting to start.
<oboy03> just a question: sources.list tells ubuntu where to download or get repos and updates? and to update it you use sudo apt-get update?
<nickrud> subsume_: do you have a wired connection?
<jester7> orudie: i think you can just use unzip
<Falstius> orudie: you can use unzip to unzip files.
<tcpdumpgod> orudie:
<tcpdumpgod> root@mike-desktop:/var/log# tar --help |grep zip
<tcpdumpgod>   -j, --bzip2                filter the archive through bzip2
<tcpdumpgod>   -z, --gzip, --gunzip, --ungzip   filter the archive through gzip
<tcpdumpgod> so no, you cant... you can use unzip though.
<jester7> pakikid: in suse, go to "Control Center" then "user management"
<HaZaRd> jimmygoon: You still here?
<pakikid> ok
<subsume_> nickrud: yep
<pakikid> did it
<nickrud> subsume_: I'll put up a stanza you can modify for your internet. A sec
<pakikid> isee my username
<jester7> pakikid: then it should be pretty close to teh same, look look at the groups, find vboxusers, and add your username to it
<Newbuntu2> hello
<Newbuntu2> I need help with USB. I think autodetect is overriding my device with something else so I can't use it:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59106/
<pakikid> jester7 i am looking in groups there are no vbox users there
<travisat> oboy03: sources.list is where the location of repositories are located for apt-get and the like
<jester7> pakikid: well, that's unfortunate.  i've never run into that issue
<pakikid> shoulkd i add vbox users
<jester7> you can try....it needs to be all one word
<jester7> pakikid: vboxusers
<Cymorph> Hello
<travisat> Newbuntu2: what is the problem, it is detecting you are putting in an xbox controller
<nickrud> subsume_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59107/ . The resolv.conf file has OpenDNS servers, they should work for you. The interface file you'll need to modify the ip's to match your network
<jester7> pakikid: but i doubt it will have the correct security rights for running vbox
<darkcrab> can microsoft and linux coexist? one wonders
<Newbuntu2> travisat: I think so. I'm plugging in my measurement computing device; I don't have an xbox controller. and when I try to use the driver it says device not found...
<darkcrab>  jk jk
<jester7> darkcrab: yes, in a variety of ways
 * bluefox83 wonders if ubuntu could handle a ps3 controller if there was a bluetooth card in the machine...
<Charitwo> darkcrab: dual boot for one
<jester7> darkcrab: doh
<travisat> Newbuntu2: ahh well hmm
 * darkcrab is running a dual boot, was just being funny
<tyler_d> customize gnome? program?
<bluefox83> you can totally hack a xbox and put linux on it :D
<bazhang> heh
<Newbuntu2> travisat: how can I tell it not to think it's an xbox thingy
<Newbuntu2> travisat: If that's the problem...
<jester7> darkcrab: why dual boot?
<darkcrab> i need windows for some things.
<bazhang> games
<Cymorph> I am wondering, i downloaded the "ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run", i have HD 2600XT from Sapphire, and im really new to Ubuntu, and i love it so far, but i got some problems with installing the display-drivers for my ATI-card, can anyone please help me?
<jester7> i do to..give virtualbox a try
<jester7> oh, maybe not for games
<tyler_d> more specifically, install themes
<travisat> Newbuntu2: can you rmmod the xbox driver
<darkcrab> this laptop is not powerful enough to do a virtual machine.
<Newbuntu2> travisat: can I do modprobe -r xpad?
<tyler_d> cannot remember the appname :(
<travisat> Newbuntu2: or that
<RoAkSoAx> !webcam
<ubotwo> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<[dcr]> Can someone help me understand why my mouse isnt working in the Vista VMWare?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: what is the name of your device
<bluefox83> cus vista - crap
<bluefox83> pardon, s/-/=
<darkcrab> wouldnt that be a vista issue dcr
<[dcr]> If I had xp discs i would have =/
<nickrud> ToastGuy: what was your question about openssl , anyway
<Newbuntu2> travisat: USB 1208FS. when I modprobe -r it dergisters but doesn't work, and when I unplug and plug it back it it autodetects it as a xpad again..
<[dcr]> Yeah but I dont understand, it picks up th driver for my synaptics touchpad
<ToastGuy> nickrud, Shadow420 said you might be able to help
<[dcr]> But it isnt working with the touchpad, and the usb wireless mouse i have isnt working either.
<Prez00> anyone running kismet with iwl3945 wifi drivers?
<nickrud> ToastGuy: Like I said, I don't know much about it at all. I don't run servers much, so I haven't read up on it more than cursorily
<ToastGuy> nickrud, ok... no problem. sorry about the pm.
<n8tuser> a nice little practical joke to play to your ubuntu user.... xrandr -o inverted
<nickrud> ToastGuy: as I said, no problem :)
<Cymorph> can someone please answear me?
<ToastGuy> CyberSamurai, sorry i can't help
<RoAkSoAx> Cymorph, ask your question, if someone nows the answer, he or she will help you!!
<TrustNoOne> !patience | Cymorph
<ubotwo> Cymorph: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[dcr]> !google
<ubotwo> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<[dcr]> :D
<HaZaRd> hey darkcrab, you haven't by any chance been following my plight?
<Cymorph> Okey, sorry, but as i said, i'm knew and dont know anything at all, so im sorry for my hasty questions
<[dcr]> use that Cymorph xD
<ToastGuy> \\dog
<Cymorph> Thanks alot, i will check it out!
<darkcrab> must have missed it hazard.
<travisat> Newbuntu2: hmm I googled a bit and found more places with it not working, but not in your manner
<HaZaRd> k well... basically my install was screwed entirely... jimmygoon was trying to get me to the repair console and I only now just got there... any ideas how to proceed?
<TrustNoOne> Cymorph, i cant help u with ati drivers, they are not that easy to install, not as easy as nvidia anyway, check ubuntu forums for help on ati cards
<Newbuntu2> travisat: the source is here: ftp://lx10.tx.ncsu.edu/pub/Linux/drivers/USB/
<Cymorph> TrustNoOne: Ok, i will check it out, thanks!
<nickrud> Cymorph: a good guide (wish it were better written, but) is http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Newbuntu2> travisat: I did have it working on my laptop at one point, using 7.04 (the machine it's on is 7.10), and I don't remember doing anything fancy, so I do think it's that xpad thingy. Is there a way to kill/maim/hurt it so it will go away?
<darkcrab> not really on repairing an existing installation, just dont forget to run apt-get remove
<hobbzilla> I use DownThemAll! plugg-in for FireFox. Is there a good download manager, or similar that is non-GUI i.e SSH only?
<SupaFly> Hey um i accidently locked myself out of webmin lol, do i have to reinstall to get back in?
<darkcrab> i mean apt-get autoremove
<SupaFly> its on my machine btw
<travisat> Newbuntu2: yes you can kill/hurt the xpad.c
<Newbuntu2> travisat: it still came back after modprobe -r ... is there anything else I should be using?
<subsume_> nickrud: are you making me paste this for history's sake? The thing chokes at ldap-auth-config. don't trust me or something?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: you compiled your own kernel right
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, try rmmod
<TomosL> hi,im running ubuntu server 7.10 and I deleted my /etc/bind folder (yes, i know i'm an idiot :P) and now i realised i actually needed it and the stuff in it, reinstalling bind has only given me an rndc.key file, anyway i can all the default files back?
<Newbuntu2> travisat: just a fresh 7.10 & compiled the new drivers, nothing else.
<tyguaike> ubuntu have network tv
<tyguaike> im use gsopcast no cant
<nickrud> subsume_: no, you mentioned that you couldn't go on the internet with your install, because dhcp wasn't working for some reason. Those are static inet setups, so you can get on line and I can help you troubleshoot
<bluefox83> tyguaike, say what?
<Newbuntu2> bluefox83: it still comes back when I plug it back in
<darkcrab> one thing I can say is not to compile from source no matter if you have the tools or not unless you really are a seasoned linux veteran.
<tyguaike> gsopcast
<travisat> Newbuntu2: ok with the xpad driver loaded put up a paste of cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, what are you trying to do?
<Cymorph> "You just have to go there (Restricted Drivers Manager) and enable the "ATI accelerated graphics driver"." - Now.. where do i find that? "RDM" ?
<darkcrab> you can really screw up your kernel by doing so.
<subsume_> nickrud: I just don't know all the ins and outs of this network (subnets, IP, etc)
<nickrud> subsume_: ok, do you use a router?
<[dcr]> Okay guys I just wanted to note that I got my Mouse working in VMWare if anyone else has a problem as such just message me >.<
<subsume_> nickrud: I believe so
<subsume_> nickrud: I suck when it comes to networks. Yeah, I'm sure a router is involved.
<lancerocke> travisat: for some reason I cant get my panel to look like his http://fratrip.deviantart.com/art/Aurora-Leopard-Suite-77225475 Mine:
<n8tuser> subsume_--> and you were using ubuntu for 4 years you said earlier?
<tyguaike> can't use gsopcast ?
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, are you trying to keep a driver from loading when you plug something in?
<subsume_> n8tuser: dear god no. I'm not a masochist.
<lancerocke> travisat: Mine: http://gallery.ny-dev.com/showphoto.php?photo=1532
<nickrud> n8tuser: that is not helpful
<tyguaike> who help me
<lancerocke> travisat: that is the panel BG that the eheme came with
<Shadow420> drakcrab I have been using linux for awhile and I have no problem compiling programs from source
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, if that's the case, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist as "blacklist <modulename>"
<Newbuntu2> bluefox83: yes. I have a custom driver I compiled for a USB data acquisition device, and "xpad.c" suddenly found a new calling in life, namely to bug me
<nickrud> subsume_: if you can boot your windows box, the numbers can be gotten from it's network setup
<TrustNoOne> Cymorph, go to system > administration > Restricted drivers manager
<Shadow420> darkcrab I have been using linux for awhile and I have no problem compiling programs from source
<lancerocke> travisat: how is his shadow so thick and his panel isnt see through either
<Newbuntu2> travisat: I don't have that file
<TrustNoOne> Cymorph, beware those restricted ati drivers dont always work, but u can give that a shot
<darkcrab> yup, no reason to worry about it shadow if you know what your doing.
<subsume_> nickrud: I don't have a windows box.
<tyguaike> network television ?
<nickrud> subsume_: neither do I :)
<travisat> Newbuntu2: damn forgot udeb just asec
<Newbuntu2> travisat: but lsusb shows: Bus 002 Device 008: ID 09db:0082 Measurement Computing Corp.
<subsume_> nickrud: I am speaking via OS X.
<Cymorph> Ok, thanks alot guys, will check it out!
<nickrud> subsume_: hm. There's bound to be network info in osx , open a terminal and type ifconfig . You should get the info we need
<travisat> Newbuntu2: lol thanks the id is what I wanted
<Shadow420> darkcrab I have used it for about less than an a year I have used it under emulation via vmware but I hated it
<travisat> Newbuntu2: ok i am confused xpad should not be loading
<subsume_> nickrud: what am I looking for? Found Broadcast but the rest is in 00:1e:bl:ah format
<nickrud> subsume_: put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Newbuntu2> travisat: I thought so too. I think it has something against me.
<Shadow420> darkcrab but when I got my own computer I went to work on making a actual install of ubuntu
<zcat[1]> i has a wikipedia. what i do wif it?
<travisat> Newbuntu2:  I am looking in xpad.c and in the device id section your id is not listed
<darkcrab> actual install is much nicer
<subsume_> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m10634078
<zcat[1]> i wonder how long indexing will take
<ToastGuy> I'm trying to get OpenSSL installed... another application I'm installing needs it.. I need help.
<Odd-rationale> Can someone help me on how to sign the Code of Conduct on Lauchpad.net? I can't figure out what is my key id. Thanks!!
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, what are you hooking up?
<Newbuntu2> travisat: blacklisting it worked, but I still get (device) not found
<ToastGuy> openssl.org doesn't have any download i can find
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: apt-cache search openssl ?
<Shadow420> darkcrab I wanted to see how my favorite windows apps worked under linux
<jimmygoon> What exactly is one supposed to be able to do is recovery console?
<Newbuntu2> bluefox83: A USB data acquisition device, USB-1208FS. The source is at ftp://lx10.tx.ncsu.edu/pub/Linux/drivers/USB/
<subsume_> nickrud: nevermind. I am online. it auto dhcp'd this time
<n8tuser> recovery console is equivalent to single user mode
<jimmygoon> n8tuser, I can't access /usr/sbin/grub , tec
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: what are you installing, and why are you not using a package?
<rowensiv> hey guys... im having graphics issues...
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, a data acquisition device? what heck does that mean?
<nickrud> subsume_: <backspace> heh. Ok, pastebin   sudo apt-get -f install
<darkcrab> technically we are only suppose to discuss support issues here. I got yelled at earlier about it.
<bluefox83> +the
<n8tuser> jimmygoon--> did you happen to have a different partition for /usr ?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: really hmm ok I am lost I think I know why the xbox driver is loading, but that won't help,  it looks like xpad.c has a catch all for unknown devices, so my only guess is that your driver you installed is somehow not correctly installed or the wrong one
<Shadow420> darkcrab and I found that I can do video/audio editing and it's great
<jimmygoon> n8tuser, no
<Newbuntu2> bluefox83: plug in wires to it, and a program tells me the voltage across it, etc
<ToastGuy> zcat[1], i don't think i have a package option
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, volt-meter?
<n8tuser> jimmygoon--> your /usr/sbin exist right?
<jimmygoon> yes
<mariamystar> hi i'm having some sound troubles in ubuntu studio
<darkcrab> whats up maria
<n8tuser> jimmy but grus is in /sbin  not /usr/sbin  me thinks
<mariamystar> darkcab: well, i recently reinstalled with stuido. i tried setting my deafult soundcard to my SB! live
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: sudo aptitude install openssl   or click the box in synaptic
<mariamystar> darkcrab: but when i load hydrogen or ardour, sometimes it wont capture or playback sound
<Newbuntu2> travisat: drat. I just unpacked and did make & make install on the files, didn't get any errors. Would you mind taking a quick look at the readme in ftp://lx10.tx.ncsu.edu/pub/Linux/drivers/USB/  ? I didn't really get what the guy was going on about...
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: what's the other program you're installing?
<n8tuser> jimmygoon--> my mistake, it is indeed in /usr/sbin/
<subsume_> nickrud: how do I pastebin it from a terminal? mutt it to an email addy? i guess?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: I am reading it right now
<rowensiv> my graphics are all screwed up... the resolution cant be changed from 800x600... i have an ati x300 card installed... i tried to download the drivers but it couldnt detect the character decoding... can anyone help?
<Newbuntu2> bluefox83: sort of... but computer controlled, and a lot more fancy.
<nickrud> subsume_: ah, server. That's right.
<darkcrab> ah, try loading the gstreamer plugins maria.
<mariamystar> darkcrab: today it mysterisouly started working but when i rebooted it stopped working
<bazhang> subsume install pastebinit and cat it to there
<ToastGuy> zcat[1], It's called CreateTorrent
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, cool beans, sounds like something the Myth Busters would use :D
<mariamystar> darkcrab: how do i do that? haha osrry
<Newbuntu2> travisat: thanks! I'm doing option 3, btw. It's the usb part. Although I have no clue what the difference between usbhid and libhid is; I went ahead and installed both
<jester7> subsume_: you MIGHT be able to do it with a text browser
<n8tuser> jimmygoon--> /usr/sbin/grub does not exist?
<jester7> subsume_: sudo apt-get install elinks
<darkcrab> ok, go into synaptic and look for gstreamer, but you need to know which packages to get.
<subsume_> What a hassle.
<rowensiv> my graphics are all screwed up... the resolution cant be changed from 800x600... i have an ati x300 card installed... i tried to download the drivers but it couldnt detect the character decoding... can anyone help?
<darkcrab> let me see if I can find that page that tells you.
<travisat> Newbuntu2: ahhh well modprobing it looks like you are trying to do it with hiddev
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: you building it from source or precompiled binary?
<mariamystar> darkcrab: thanks
<Newbuntu2> bluefox83: I'm using it to record RPM, throttle position, brakes, temperatures, etc in a car, actually
<jimmygoon> n8tuser, well, or at least I can't execute it via /usr/sbin/grub from the recovery console
<nickrud> jester7: thanks. subsume_ without accurate error messages, it's pointless
<jester7> hah, it's like 100k download...it's actually a great thing to have on there anyway
<Newbuntu2> travisat: as opposed to...?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: did you download the latest libhid?
<subsume_> I typed the relevant parts of the error messages *verbatim*.
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: if you're building it, you probably want openssl-dev
<travisat> Newbuntu2: you might have to get it from the source and compile it
<rowensiv> my graphics are all screwed up... the resolution cant be changed from 800x600... i have an ati x300 card installed... i tried to download the drivers but it couldnt detect the character decoding... can anyone help?
<n8tuser> jimmygoon--> in recovery mode,  /usr/sbin/grub exist though right?
<subsume_> "dependancy problems"   -- you can read it here or you can read it in pastebin. what is the difference?
<Shadow420> zcat[1] that was the file he needed
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, are you a mechanic?
<chetnick> hi guys, i want to full backup of my ubuntu "tar cvf backup.tar /* , but i want to exclude /media/* how do i do that?
<jimmygoon> n8tuser, heh, I don't know. the "me" in this case is someone else I'm trying to help
<jester7> subsume_: was it less characters than typing "sudo apt-get install elinks"? :p
<Newbuntu2> travisat: maybe. :) do I use synaptic? is there a particular package? (I didn't get any compilation errors, at least none I noticed)
<n8tuser> jimmygoon--> oh..a third person..hehe
<subsume_> jester7: and then spending an hour figuring out how to copy from a file into that. yes.
<nickrud> jester7: his issue is he can't apt-get
<cirilo> chetnick: delete /media/* ;)
<subsume_> nickrud: i can apt-get
<travisat> Newbuntu2: did you install all the stuff in option 3
<subsume_> meh. I guess I can't apt-get.
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: you might need to give it the full path to libopenssl.so if it's not finding it itself
<nickrud> subsume_: you can apt-get , but get a dpkg error?
<Newbuntu2> bluefox83: nope. MD/PhD student. but I race a car for fun... and throw a little geek in and you get an onboard computer recording all sorts of parameters... :)
<chetnick> cirilo: :) or rm -Rf /
<bazhang> subsume install pastebinit cat and pipe that and it gives you a url nothing easier
<margasan> а по русски гворить
<travisat> Newbuntu2: might as well try with the one that comes with ubuntu first
<ToastGuy> zcat[1], how is that?
<travisat> !ru
<ubotwo> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> margasan: /j #ubuntu-ru
<rowensiv> my graphics are all screwed up... the resolution cant be changed from 800x600... i have an ati x300 card installed... i tried to download the drivers but it couldnt detect the character decoding... can anyone help?
<TrustNoOne> rowensiv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bluefox83> Newbuntu2, sweet!!!!
<rowensiv> ok thanks
<jimmygoon> n8tuser, should the recovery console have access to grub?
<Cain_> !ru koks
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<jester7> bazhang: nice! about the pastebinit...good to know
<bullgard4> In informatics, there are other other repositories than those which Ubuntu and Debian are using for obtaining program packets. How does one call one call the Ubuntu and Debian repositories more precisely in order to differentiate them from e. g. SQL content repositories and others?
<jimmygoon> n8tuser, I mean have access to "apt-get"?
<n8tuser> jimmygoon--> am pretty sure it has
<Cain_> !ru cock?
<subsume_> bazhang: nice
<nickrud> subsume_: yeah, I know the problem in general, but details matter. The post install for thel ldap config is failing. But, I want to be sure nothing else is trying to install, there's more info in the output than just the error itself
<n8tuser> jimmygoon--> if not apt-get, i'd try dpkg
<bazhang> jester7: some guy made a ruby script to do the same but pastebinit is in the repos so why not? ;]
<cirilo> chetnick: i'm to new to know.. i can't even get my alpine stmp mail to work
<subsume_> nickrud: encountered this upon dist-upgrade http://pastebin.com/m6ca4cf69
<bazhang> Cain_: what are you looking for?
<Cain_> nothing?
<Cain_> ill shutup now
<Cain_> dont worry
<bazhang> Cain_: then stop with the bot commands please
<Newbuntu2> travisat: will do. do you mind explaining what the guy means with libhid vs libusb? I didn't get it...
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: somewhere in config there will be an option or switch for specifying the path to openssl, I guess... /usr/lib/libgnutls-openssl.so.13
<Keegan> Hi everyone, I recently installed ubuntu on an external drive.  I have set my bios to boot to usb-hdd, but it always boots to my internal drive.  Are there any tips or tutorials you guys could give me so I could solve this problem?
<darkcrab> maria: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html
<subsume_> oaste,stgraber.org/1343
<zcat[1]> ToastGuy: no idea, you have to fumble through the createtorrent docs and find out ;)
<bazhang> Keegan: where was grub installed?
<darkcrab> is it set to boot before you hdd
<subsume_> paste.stgraber.org/1343
<travisat> Newbuntu2: I am not that certain on that,  and I need to go have a smoke be back in 5
<subsume_> http://paste.stgraber.org/1343
<nickrud> subsume_: so, this is more serious than I thought.
<ToastGuy> zcat[1], thanks
<Keegan> bazhang: I unplugged my internal hard drive, so it installed to the mbr on the external
<Keegan> bazhang: The problem is though it doesn't even go into grub, I get no grub errors or anything.  It just goes right to the internal hard drive
<bazhang> Keegan: aha that would likely be the problem then
<Newbuntu2> travisat: eek! smoking is bad! :)
<darkcrab> ah, well that wasnt a good idea
<nickrud> subsume_: the keyboard interrupt at the end, was that you doing control-c?
<subsume_> I'm not sure.
<subsume_> i will try again
<bazhang> Keegan: is the external in your fstab?
<subsume_> nickrud: didn't happen again
<amenado> Keegan-> we established this earlier, you have removed your internal and just attempted to boot from external usb and yet it wont,  so I suggested update to your bios, and still same?
<subsume_> nickrud: I get E: subprocess /usr/bim/dpkg returned error code (1)
<nickrud> subsume_: 'it' being?
<subsume_> nickrud: I dunno what the keyboard thing was.
<Grifte1> hey all, how do I determine what directories Synaptic is installing programs to?
<subsume_> Grifte1: all different directories.
<Keegan> amenado: Yes I updated my bios and still the same.
<snarkster> i dont get why there is no mach64 dri driver built
<nickrud> subsume_: no problem, just wanted to see. Ok, run   sudo apt-get -f install
<darkcrab> griftel, right click in synaptic, properties, and it will tell you.
<Keegan> bazhang:  I'm not sure, if its not how could I add it to my fstab?
<Shadow420> !find mach64
<ubotwo> File mach64 found in sh:, apt-file:, command, not, found
<subsume_> nickrud: that _was_ the output of apt-get -f install
<darkcrab> per program
<snarkster> Shadow420: what does that mean
<amenado> Keegan-> if your bios would not boot from usb, umm nothing that I know of can make it happen..
<nickrud> subsume_: good. What preceeded it (that is, post install, pre install, pre remove, post remove,) and followed:  /var/lib/cache/apt/<filename>
<bazhang> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html Keegan this link may help
<darkcrab> you could try updating your bios
<subsume_> nickrud: ???
<cirilo> anyone know the best way configure alpine to send mail... using a smtp??
<nickrud> subsume_: I need error messages.
<subsume_> nickrud: What would you like that I haven't given you?
<snarkster> !mach64
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<someone> how do i know if hal is running ?
<amenado> bazhang we tried earlier, remove his internal hd, and just boot off of his usb, and he cant, he said he updated the bios, and still cant.. so my conclusion is now way he can boot from usb lest his bios allows him to
<darkcrab> !mach
<snarkster> !find mach64
<ubotwo> File mach64 found in sh:, apt-file:, command, not, found
<mariamystar> darkcrab: that didn't seem to help me. i noticed that in hydrogen if i changed the audio option to "alsa" that it worked, but i need everythign set up to worjk with JACK so i can use Ardour
<nickrud> subsume_: dpkg returning error 1 only tells me that dpkg had an error. You mentioned ldap, the pastebin you gave me said it was squid having the problem. What we do depends on what the actual error is.
<subsume_> nickrud: encountered this upon dist-upgrade http://pastebin.com/m6ca4cf69
<subsume_> dpkg returns almost nothing new
<subsume_> pleaseh old
<steintr> Hello... I just upgraded to hardy today, and I must admit the X setup has me baffled.
<darkcrab> maria, go to systems>administration>restricted drivers manager and tell me if you see anything there.
<Grifte1> darkcrab: thanks, I found where the package was located on the file system
<darkcrab> no problem griftel
<steintr> displayconfig-gtk doesn't seem to write a Driver line to xorg.conf.  Where can I check what it is setting?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: ok im back
<mariamystar> darkcrab: "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<Frogzoo> steintr: hardy in #ubuntu+1
<darkcrab> k
<steintr> Frogzoo: Thanks.
<darkcrab> what is your sound card called maria?
<mariamystar> SB! Live
<Newbuntu2> travisat: any ideas on how to trouble shoot this?
<subsume_> nickrud: dpkg just fails at 'setting up'
<subsume_> before I get this bterm thing.
<darkcrab> do you know the exact number of the card or is it literally sb! live
<ToastGuy> I checked the configure log... I'm trying to understand what I'm looking at... can someone explain why my SSL is not working... http://pastebin.com/m39b41478
<Grifte1> darkcrab: btw, the problem I was having with my soundcard had nothing to do with the open source drivers. There was a conflict with the motherboard's embedded audio.
<subsume_> I am guessing the bterm thing is ubuntu's bash.
<travisat> Newbuntu2: ok did you download all the stuff from the readme and install it?
<s92302> can anyone tell me how to make my machine running gutsy automatically connect to my wpa network?
<darkcrab> ahhhh that makes sense griftel
<mariamystar> darkcrab: i'm not sure, all i know is it is called "SB! Live" or "SB Live!"
<Newbuntu2> travisat: alnost
<drc> subsume_:  you haven't installed http://www.bterm.org/ by chance?
<darkcrab> k give me a sec. maria.
<[dcr]> Whats a good screen recorder for Ubuntu? (Something like hypercam?)
<nickrud> subsume_: setting up 'package name' 'post installation script' returned error sucha and such. That's more detail that I need
<subsume_> nickrud: If I knew how to get this information, I certainly would not hide it from you.
<travisat> Newbuntu2:  I think you also need to install libhid0
<bazhang> Keegan: I would defer to amenado on this as he is way more knowledgeable in ubuntu/linux; your bios may indeed have that limitation
<benny_> ok.. been a while sense I've been on iRC.  At one point someone told me how to do inline spell checking in chatzilla, but I can't remember.  Anyone know how?
<Emilian> how do I limit the memory size for a user on ubuntu server?
<subsume_> nickrud: when I attempt to dpkg --configure -a I get 'Setting up ldap-auth-config...  then Unknown terminal: bterm and then it dies.
<subsume_> after much more output.
<bullgard4> In informatics, there are other repositories than those which Ubuntu and Debian are using for obtaining program packets. How does one call the Ubuntu or Debian repositories more precisely in order to differentiate them from e. g. SQL content repositories, implementation repositories and others?
<subsume_> it says 'dependancy problemes'
<subsume_> blah blah blah.
<darkcrab> Here you go Maria: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161817
<bazhang> benny_: not sure about chatzilla but xchat has it by default
<mariamystar> darkcrab: thanks
<norty> I have a string that represents an equation such as '(x+2)*4' and I want to generate a plot of that equation for x ranging from 0 to 10, how do I do this?
<benny_> bazhang: ah.. maybe that's what I used last time.. oops.
<s2a> is there an app that turns a pdf file into a bunch of jpegs or png's for me?
<Newbuntu2> travisat: synaptic doesn't find libswig.. is that important?
<travisat> Emilian: edit /etc/security/limits.conf
<bazhang> norty: is this excel/open office related or just #math ?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: maybe, I don't know
<norty> bazhang, its matlab
<moppen> hallo! gibt es einen deutschen ubuntu channel?
<s2a> bazhang, #math is an irc channel for math help?!?!/ that would help me for skool like the days b4 tests lol :D
<mt330404> hey everyone, need some help configuring Adobe Flash for Opera, searched the msg boards to no avail
<someone> hal-device-manager crashes for me !
<bazhang> moppen: /j #ubuntu-de
<travisat> Newbuntu2: if stuff doesn't work you will have to compile it yourself and install it
<darkcrab> did you use adobe flash from the adobe website mt330
<Newbuntu2> I put everything I can find and it all installed nicely. When I compiled the driver it also behaved nicely...
<mt330404> yeah, i d/l it and it "installs" but still cant go to any flash-powered site
<nickrud> subsume_: the truth of the matter is, I need more info.
<darkcrab> are you sure you installed it to the correct directory
<amenado> mt330404-> i have similar luck so far like yours..none..
<darkcrab> did you use the tar.gz to install the flashplayer?
<mt330404> im a little newbie.. idk much about directories or the such
<subsume_> nickrud: you keep repeating and repeating that but you aren't explaining how I can get you that info
<subsume_> nickrud: instead of repeating that again, can you please direct me how to get what you would require from my system?
<darkcrab> im just trying to get an idea of what you did.
<darkcrab> thats all
<TrustNoOne> mt330404, are you talking about repositories, or directories
<subsume_> nickrud: some installation log somewhere? Where? What path?
<nickrud> subsume_: pasting the complete error instead of 'blah blah'
<subsume_> nickrud: I pasted you the complete errors!
<darkcrab> we are talking about directories trustnonone
<travisat> Newbuntu2: you there?
<mt330404> thats the thing, im not getting a physical error
<darkcrab> this was a manual install
<mt330404> the flash video just shows up as a gray box on the window
<darkcrab> you wont mt
<mt330404> im not being a dirck here
<darkcrab> if you installed it in the wrong place
<mt330404> i tried every which possible install
<darkcrab> did you use the tar.gz?
<nickrud> subsume_: not from the apt-get -f install. The one you gave me earlier is some info, the command I asked for gives me different, complementary info.
<subsume_> nickrud: for some reason doing 'dpkg --configure -a > dpkg_error.txt' is simply exiting instead of pasting the output into the file
<Newbuntu2> travisat: yes, still trying to figure this out. still no ideas
<[dcr]> Bleh, I need some help with VMWare, I cant get it to detect my wireless card(built in),  is there something that I missed when setting it up? :(
<subsume_> NO. THAT IS FROM APT-GET -F INSTALL
<subsume_> As I said 3 times already!
<bazhang> caps subsume
<travisat> Newbuntu2: well after reading the documentation it should of worked without all these extra stuff with hiddev somehow your device is not being recognized
<nickrud> subsume_: it says right in it that it's from dist-upgrade. Line 14.
<mt330404> i guess i'm one of those borderline adopters of ubuntu, i think linux would have more appeal if it didnt complicate such simple installations as Flash and other plugins, etc
<subsume_> nickrud: NEIN. PLEASE SEE ABOVE. APT-GET -F INSTALL
<travisat> Newbuntu2: um are you using the 1208ls?
<bazhang> !caps | subsume_
<ubotwo> subsume_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Newbuntu2> travisat: the 1208FS. it works in windows with the manufacturers' software, I just tried it
<amenado> mt330404-> i tried many times myself to make that work but zip results...
<mt330404> im gonna light ubuntu on fire
<Javid> :[
<nickrud> <subsume_> nickrud: when I attempt to dpkg --configure -a I get 'Setting up ldap-auth-config...  then Unknown terminal: bterm and then it dies.<subsume_> after much more output.<subsume_> it says 'dependancy problems <subsume_> blah blah blah. This is not enough
<mt330404> with a plethora of gas
<subsume_> nickrud: http:paste.stgraber.org/1344
<darkcrab> it could be opera and ubuntu
<[dcr]> !pastebin | subsume_
<ubotwo> subsume_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<snarkster> later
<subsume_> [dcr]: gee should have spoke sooner.
<[dcr]> subsume_: please post your errors and show them exactly so they can help you easier.
<darkcrab> the most important thing with installing flash is making sure you install it in the opera home folder
<subsume_> [dcr]: i have been for an hour. please read up.
<mt330404> darkcrab, thanks for your help
<mt330404> how do i exactly do that
<Newbuntu2> travisat: could it be that the test program is looking in the wrong place? maybe ubuntu puts the USB devices somewhere else?? (I'm only testing it with the test-usb1208fs program)
<darkcrab> np
<mkquist> what happened to ubotu?
<mt330404> i dont mean to sound do new but the forums make it sounds too confusing
<[dcr]> subsume_: You know what? I haven't been here I've been busy, now calm down and restate the situation. -.-
<subsume_> nickrud: I just went through all the steps again with apt-get -f install and pasted it again for your viewing pleasure.
<amenado> subsume_-> no you have not pasted the exact errors, you are skipping things, i have been watching your post
<nickrud> subsume_:   TERM="xterm" sudo apt-get -f install
<mkquist> hmm theres two, interesting. nm then
<darkcrab> did you install opera from the web or through synaptic?
<mt330404> web
<subsume_> !readup [dcr]
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<xb3rt> is their a way to set my terminal to autocopy highlighted textg
<[dcr]> Lol?
<darkcrab> well, first thing I would do is check their website, otherwise you might want to look in your directories.
<mt330404> been to their site, no success
<mt330404> how do i do directories
<[dcr]> subsume_: did you post the error and share the pastebin link?
<subsume_> nickrud: same error except for vterm instead of bterm
<amenado> mt330404-> what do you  mean do directories?
<subsume_> [dcr]: only twice now. yes.
<subsume_> [dcr]: Had to pastebin the same thing because people think I am leaving things out of my problem for some derranged reason
<darkcrab> its most likely
<darkcrab> /usr/lib/opera
<mt330404> i lack the concept of directories, i mean ive read the forums but i dont understand how it works
<cirilo> can anyone PM me and explain sending mail thru alpine's SMTP settings?
<mt330404> i checked that directory but never found an /opera even though i know i have the prog, i use it all the time
<nickrud> subsume_: sorry, forgot again you were on a server. TERM="linux" apt-get -f install
<[dcr]> I dont see where you posted the pastebin link subsume_
<[dcr]> o.o
<darkcrab> mt, you probably did not install it there when you made the manual install
<amenado> mt330404-> same concept as a file cabinet, different drawers, witin drawers are folders..within folders perhaps subfolders and so on
<subsume_> nickrud: hmm..... seemes to have worked
<darkcrab> which is probably part of your problem.
<Godzilla2> where would i look to find a guide on how to install ubuntu using a large usb device instead of a cd or dvd? or a guide for a net install?
<jester7> [dcr]: hah, he has, a few times
<subsume_> [dcr]: dunno what to tell you buddy. I pasted it twice. want it again? http://pastebin.com/m6ca4cf69
<[dcr]> Ah okay
<subsume_> woops
<subsume_> that's not it.
<nickrud> subsume_: I grepped thru the logs, the first time you pastebined that you didn't use my nick it got lost in the scroll
<darkcrab> thats why for people new to linux, its best to use synaptic
<Newbuntu2> travisat: are you still there?
<subsume_> nickrud: ah. happens
<mt330404> ok wait, i found the folder
<darkcrab> because it does all the installing for you.
<subsume_> nickrud: Anyway... strangely that seems to have worked.
<[dcr]> subsume_:  dunno what to tell you buddy, cept no one will want to help someone giving the people trying to help an attitude.
<travisat> Newbuntu2: well I am totally at a loss and I don't know if I can do anything more without actually having your device,  as with most things with linux either it works or it doesn't and if it doesn't it could but can be very hard to get to work.  I think your device might actually be blacklisted in the hid-core stuff but I can't find it
<mt330404> i do synaptic but i dont understand how it works, i kinda got thrown into this whole linux thing wihtout a lot of explanation
<nickrud> subsume_: not strangely, I finally got the error ;-)
<subsume_> [dcr]: !pastebin
<mt330404> i want to adopt but need a boost
<amenado> Godzilla2-> how do you need to install ubuntu into usb ?
<subsume_> nickrud: restart...?
<amenado> Godzilla2-> do you need to install ubuntu into usb ?
<darkcrab> mt with synaptic, you put a check mark next to what you want, when your done checking all the things you want, you click install
<darkcrab> its that easy
<Godzilla2> no, i need to install it to a hdd on an ide cable
<nickrud> subsume_: If you like. You said you were in a dist upgrade, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mt330404> i searched within synaptic for flash and never could find what i needed
<Godzilla2> but i wish to use a usb device instead of a cd or dvd
<subsume_> nickrud: apparently ubuntu doesn't use dist-upgrade.....
<darkcrab> you cant get flash with synaptic right now unfortunately.
<mt330404> theres my proh
<darkcrab> i mean you can
<mt330404> prob
<darkcrab> but its not that stable
<amenado> Godzilla2-> ahh good, i have something for you..if you want to try
<Godzilla2> i read a while back that it was possible with debian, and ubuntu is based on debian from my knowledge
<darkcrab> I think its called flash-nonfree
<darkcrab> or something
<mt330404> all i know is that i love ubuntu right now and i just want to be able to watch flash videos
<Godzilla2> amenado sure
<mt330404> please help
<Starnestommy> darkcrab: flashplugin-nonfree?
<subsume_> nickrud: meh. same problem. system still won't log me in
<darkcrab> yea, thats it starnes
<amenado> Godzilla2-> okay, do you have a partition that is ext2 and not ext3?
<subsume_> nickrud: I also notice LDAP doesn't start even though I installed it.
<jester7> mt330404: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> subsume_: how did you get in the last time?
<darkcrab> who knows, give it a shot mt, maybe it will work for you.
<Godzilla2> i can set it up if its not
<Newbuntu2> travisat: do you think this is an issue: "1. Need to be root or have the program run suid unless one configures with /proc/bus/usb/XXX/XXX file with hotplug."
<subsume_> nickrud: rescue disk
<mt330404> do i type flash-nonfree  in terminal?
<darkcrab> no no
<jester7> mt330404: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jester7> in terminal
<darkcrab> go system>administration>synaptic
<nickrud> subsume_: have you tried the recovery mode boot?
<subsume_> nickrud: sshd doesn't start either.
<subsume_> nickrud: .... rescue a broke system, you mean?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: when you plug in the device it should be recognized correctly and not as an xpad so if dmesg is not saying it is there it isn't there to use
<amenado> Godzilla2-> you'll probably asking why ext2? im asking same to ubuntu builders..but somehow i can only copy liveCD iso into an ext2 to boot and not from ext3
<nickrud> subsume_: no, hit escape when you see starting grub, you'll see a recovery mode option
<darkcrab> ext2 is for older systems.
<Frogzoo> mt330404: flash plugin is called flashplugin-nonfree
<darkcrab> ext3 is for newer systems
<Newbuntu2> travisat: but /prog/log/messages shows it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59106/
<rilo> ext3 is just journaling
<amenado> Godzilla2-> can you put my nick as prefix to your response or i will miss totally
<Godzilla2> i plan to install the latest stable build of ubuntu server
<Frogzoo> ext3 should be default for everything pretty much
<prince_jammys> !who
<Godzilla2> on hardware thats about 10 years old
<ubotwo> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tu13es> how can I disable my cardbus slot?
<darkcrab> ext3 is a lot faster but more resource intensive
<Godzilla2> amenado yes
<darkcrab> ext2 is less resource intensive and not as fast.
<freeman> hey, Guys!
<amenado> darkcrab i tried the copied liveCD 7.10 from ext3 and it would not boot..
<Frogzoo> Godzilla2: you'll need 256 meg ram, might be an issue
<travisat> Newbuntu2: its showing an xpad connecting if you rmmod the xpad you still won't have the correct driver loaded to use your device
<rodrigo> !tab
<ubotwo> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<freeman> does anybody use Ktorrent here?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: when you connect it should load the right driver
<Godzilla2> darkcrab ill use ext2
<darkcrab> use the alternate CD amendo
<rodrigo> lol irssi r0x
<Godzilla2> Frogzoo i have 192 :(
<mt330404> darkcrab: "no package selected" when i search flash-nonfree
 * jester7 agrees about irssi
<mt330404> in synaptic
<amenado> darkcrab i want to use liveCd so next time a new update is available i can just copy to hdd and boot again
<travisat> Newbuntu2: ok rmmod the xpad then modprobe usb-1208fs
<prince_jammys> mt330404: flash-plugin-nonfree
<darkcrab> unless you have a really old system, I highly recommend you use ext3
<Newbuntu2> travisat: so when it says usb1208fs it's just reading what it is, not actually loading it? (I did take care of xpad by blacklisting it)
<Frogzoo> Godzilla2: you might be ok, but you'll probably be swapping a lot
<amenado> Godzilla2-> okay now, do you have that ext2 ready? have about 6-8 gigs ready
<mt330404> prince: didnt work either
<subsume_> nickrud: gives me more output when i'm starting up but when i attempt to login as root for maintenance, same thing. freezes on login
<darkcrab> mt330404: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Godzilla2> darkcrab 400 mhz, 192 ram, 8 gig hdd
<travisat> Newbuntu2: lsusb only gives the descripters off the device, not what drivers or anything else that is loaded
<subsume_> and then says 'login didn't work after 60 seconds'
<subsume_> also, noticeable, neither SLAPD nor SSHD start
<darkcrab> ah yup, you could definitely utilized it god
<nickrud> subsume_: in rescue they don't
<Newbuntu2> travisat: is doesn't recognize the module "usb-1208fs"
<travisat> Newbuntu2: but try to modprobe usb-1208fs or usb1208fs
<mt330404> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Godzilla2> amenado is the ext2 partition going on the usb device or the hdd
<mt330404> sry nvm
<prince_jammys> mt330404: that's it
<amenado> Godzilla2-> hdd
<subsume_> nickrud: even in normal boot they aren't
<nickrud> subsume_: is this using ldap as the user database?
<mt330404> not working for me prince, do i have to exit all progs first?
<Godzilla2> allow me to do so
<subsume_> nickrud: yes but 'files' is selected first so there's no reason it should ignore that
<subsume_> nickrud: but that isn't the issue because its not even starting
<Godzilla2> i have to find a proggy for windows to format to ext2
<prince_jammys> mt330404: exit synaptic. you can't use apt-get and synaptic at the same time. use one or the other
<darkcrab> amenado, I dont understand, when an update comes up all you have to do is click a button and it updates you.
<Newbuntu2> travisat: neither is there. nor is "pmd". I think the module is called something else, though... I'm looking through the readmes
<mt330404> thank you for speaking in such clear terms prince! brb lemme try
<darkcrab> why do you want to do it your way?
<Shadow420> Godzilla2 the Ubuntu Live CD has a format program in it
<nickrud> subsume_: when you said you were using the rescue disk, explain how you were using that
<amenado> darkcrab im referring to downloading the entire iso
<mt330404> prince: got another error msg
<amenado> darkcrab and boot it off a hard disk
<rodrigo> mt330404: why dont u just simple download flash player on adobe site?
<subsume_> nickrud: I was putting the ubuntu disk in and selected 'Rescue a broken system'
<oboy03> i was updating ubuntu and when it finished it had errors, when i reboot ubuntu wont run anymore. im using live CD how do i fix it?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: run "sudo updatedb" that will take a bit then you can do locate 1208 and you should find out its name
<mt330404> flash-plugin-free is already the latest version
<linux689438> i don't have X11 and I need to add the cdrom to apt's sources for gusty; there is nothing on the web that will help me, can someone here help me?
<mt330404> tried it rodrigo
<subsume_> nickrud: then I guess it chrooted me to /
<Godzilla2> im going to go search the wiki, because this isnt how i did it before
<nickrud> subsume_: ok. I certainly hope it did, I haven't used that mode
<subsume_> nickrud: when I normal boot, those services are missing.
<darkcrab> ah I see
<subsume_> nickrud: I think it did. I have 3 kernels available in GRUB and the latest one gives me that
<prince_jammys> mt330404: ok, that means it's already installed
<mt330404> how to i direct the plugin to the right place?>
<nickrud> subsume_: go back into the rescue disk, and confirm what your root is
<subsume_> I swear its /
<Javid> anyone know a program that will convert wmv to other video formats without a lot of messing around?
<subsume_> and by / I mean my normal boot device
<linux689438> anyone know how to add cdrom to apt's sources.list in gusty without using X?
<amenado> Godzilla2-> here is what i did, i created two ext2 partitions, 1 gig for the copy of livecd iso, and 5 gig for the install,
<phuzion> Guys, what can ssh-scan be used for?
<oboy03> i was updating ubuntu and when it finished it had errors, when i reboot ubuntu wont run anymore. im using live CD how do i fix it?
<darkcrab> ive never heard of doing that except with vmware amenado
<jester7> !ssh-scan
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<phuzion> Because there's a lot of copies of it running on my server, and I'm not sure if I got hacked or something
<prince_jammys> mt330404: this is to view flash in a web site, correct?
<linux689438> phuzion, it finds hosts on the networking running ssh on port 22 i think
<jester7> hah, ok, i guess not
<nickrud> subsume_: of course it's / , but is / the correct partition (and I nearly missed your reply)
<linux689438> anyone know how to add cdrom to apt's sources.list in gusty without using X?
<mt330404> prince: yes
<subsume_> nickrud: yes. its the correct one
<amenado> darkcrab, i did not do a dist upgrade, i went from 6.10 to 7.10 nothing in between
<phuzion> linux689438, mind explaining why I have about 50-80 processes of it running at once and bringing my server's load to around 100 then?
<nickrud> subsume_: ok. su to a user
<oboy03> can i update my ubuntu installation usong live DC?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: you can autocomplete my nickname by hitting the tab key after the first few characters (prin<tab>)
<oboy03> CD*
<linux689438> phuzion, maybe each scan is taking a thread?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: that way your response gets highlighted on my end
<mt330404> prince_jammys: didnt know that, also new to the IRC chatrooms.. haha. thanks
<bazhang> oboy03: no
<phuzion> Hmm, how do I count the output of grep?  I'm gonna see how many of these I have going
<prince_jammys> mt330404: much better :)
<darkcrab> what is usong oboy? can you restate that?
<oboy03> i was updating ubuntu and when it finished it had errors, when i reboot ubuntu wont run anymore. im using live CD how do i fix it?
<darkcrab> oh using
<travisat> Newbuntu2: well I am stuck sorry I couldn't help you to get it to work
<mt330404> prince_jammys: just trying to view flash videos in opera, did all the basic stuff which doesnt seem to work
<subsume_> nickrud: if the rescue disk even does such a thing, which i am inclined to doubt
<oboy03> can i still rescue my installed ubuntu?
<linux689438> anyone know how to add cdrom to apt's sources.list in gusty without using X?
<travisat> oboy03: how is it not running anymore
<nickrud> subsume_: you broke down during a dist-upgrade, right?
<Newbuntu2> travisat: doesn't find any module... thanks for the help. I'll keep trying@
<subsume_> nickrud: actually, i can su to a user
<prince_jammys> mt330404: ok, i'm going to look in the web to see if there's any special requirements for opera. does flash work in firefox?
<subsume_> nickrud: yes. specifically in installing squid (which i don't even need or know what it does in my network)
<oboy03> if i reboot it stops at the splash screen
<prince_jammys> mt330404: if you have firefox installed, see if you can play a flash video in there.
<alanbshepard70> Anyone know how to force an application to open fullscreen on monitor two of a dual monitor setup? I'm trying to get fceu to open on my TV fullscreen and not my computer monitor.
<nickrud> subsume_: ok, sudo apt-get remove --purge squid
<oboy03> seems to load only 5% and that's it
<travisat> oboy03: in grub on your kernel selection hit e then e again then go to the end of the line and remove splash hit enter then hit b
<mt330404> flash doesnt work for firefox
<travisat> !flashissues
<ubotwo> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<mt330404> prince_jammys: flash doesnt work for firefox
<oboy03> ok
<subsume_> nickrud: did so.
<prince_jammys> mt330404: ok, and flashplugin-nonfree is installed, correct?
<nickrud> subsume_: do the dist-upgrade again
<mt330404> prince_jammys:yes
<subsume_> nickrud: but I didn't think ubuntu used disk-upgrade
<nickrud> subsume_: it does
<nickrud> subsume_: it's freaking apt ;)
<subsume_> nickrud: not what install notes say....
<amenado> linux689438-> yes you can, modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> subsume_: and that is ...
<subsume_> nickrud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades scroll to Network upgrade for Ubuntu servers
<mt330404> prince_jammys: yeah it's installed, i dont understand where the disconnect is
<nickrud> subsume_: your choice. You can use that, or the dist upgrade . Whatever, complete what you were doing
<subsume_> nickrud: my gives me 'no new release found'
<nickrud> subsume_: do you have gutsy listed in /etc/apt/source.list ?
<subsume_> nickrud: your way gives me 0 packages to install
<nickrud> *sources.list
<crshman> Hi all, is there a way to map a folder as a physical device in linux? say.... /home/crshman/data --> /dev/sdb?
<mt330404> prince_jammys: what browser do you use that works with flash
<travisat> crshman: yes
<amenado> crshman for what purpose would that be?
<subsume_> nickrud: yes
<travisat> crshman: mount /dev/sdb /home/crshman/data
<travisat> crshman: you would have to make the folder data first
<crshman> i run vmware server on the box and i want to map that "physical device" into a vmware virtual machine
<crshman> will the /dev/sdb show up as a physical device though or just another folder?
<lsth> im running an aes encrypted install of ubuntu. i had to remove the splash parameter in the line that begins with kernel in the grub conf file because with it ubuntu begins to boot but the screen goes black and hangs there. i want to fix it so i can boot with a gui. can anyone help me with this  ?
<nickrud> subsume_: ok, that's cleared up. You don't have an incomplete upgrade. So, that brings us back to server issues.
<nickrud> subsume_: so, on to ssh. You said that it's not starting, how are you determining that?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: firefox. i'm looking around the web to see what could be the problem
<subsume_> nickrud: on startup i don't see itand i can't ssh in when its up
<prince_jammys> mt330404: in the meantime, try the following:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonpfree
<SupaFly> !paste
<mt330404> prince_jammys: i appreciate the help
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lsth> can anyone help me out
<prince_jammys> mt330404: paste that command into a terminal and let me know if there's any errors
<mt330404> e: couldn't find package flashplugin-nonpfree
<prince_jammys> mt330404: there's a typo, it's  flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> subsume_: ok, type sudo /etc/init.d/ssh<tab>  start  (don't have the server installed on this machine, don't remember the exact script name)
<SupaFly> Hey there ive tried to reinstall WebMin on my LAMP gutsy box, ( i locked myself out first time), but im getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59109/ how do i correct this?
<mt330404> prince_jammys: e: couldn't find package flashplugin-nonpfree
<prince_jammys> mt330404: tip: you can also use the tab key to autocomplete package names.  i made a typo, there's an extra "p" in the package name. look
<subsume_> nickrud: from rescue mode i am guessing?
<oboy03> i still got problem with my ubuntu
<nickrud> subsume_: sure.
<mt330404> prince_jammys, not seeing your typo
<prince_jammys> mt330404: flashplugin-nonfree (i wrote flashplugin-nonpfree with a "p" before free)
<mt330404> prince_jammys, oh ok lemme try
<nickrud> subsume_: you do have the net back up, right? I'm assuming you're in on line in that, as you said way back when
<subsume_> nickrud: yes... well hard to tell from normal boot mode but frmo rescue, yes
<Frijolie> can I get the "World Clock Applet" from Hardy into Gutsy?
<oboy03> how can i fix this problem?: i finished updating ubuntu with errors, i tried to check if it were broken package, but not i can't even open terminal or synaptic, when i reboot ubuntu stops until that orange loading bar then nothing happens.
<prince_jammys> mt330404: just type flashplugin-(tab key) and it will complete it for you
<lsth> has anyone installed ubuntu with an encrypted partition
<subsume_> nickrud: starts normally
<J-a-k-e> Does anyone know if it's possible to get higher quality drivers for ubuntu?
<nickrud> subsume_: this brings us back to login, then. Are you able to log into ssh remotely?
<benny_> J-a-k-e: for what?
<subsume_> nickrud: just attempted. it hasn't refused but its not giving me a promtp
<J-a-k-e> haha, ment to say sound drivers
<subsume_> nickrud: attempting to ssh times out
<oboy03> how can i fix this problem?: i finished updating ubuntu with errors, i tried to check if it were broken package, but not i can't even open terminal or synaptic, when i reboot ubuntu stops until that orange loading bar then nothing happens.
<subsume_> nickrud: maybe my ip address isn't the same??
<mt330404> prince_jammys: still no result although i installed something i evidently didnt have before. does this require a system restart?
<benny_> J-a-k-e: don't know.. I don't use sound much.
<what_if> I need to upgrade the program "dnsmasq" in dapper... but it is not in the repopsitories. packages from other releases have dependency errors. Please help :)
<SupaFly> Hey there ive tried to reinstall WebMin on my LAMP gutsy box, ( i locked myself out first time), but im getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59109/ how do i correct this?
<oboy03> is it time for another fresh install?
<nickrud> subsume_: ifconfig will tell you show your inet addr
<J-a-k-e> i've got a creative xtreame audio card and music sounds 1/2 as good compared to windows
<prince_jammys> mt330404: no, it shouldn't. but you should restart the browsers, if you haven't
<mt330404> i did
<mt330404> prince_jammys: i did
<nickrud> what_if: you have the dnsmasq that's in dapper already installed?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: strange
<what_if> nickrud: yes, has a *major* unfiex bug though
<prince_jammys> mt330404: is this is a new ubuntu install? i mean were you ever able to see flash in ubuntu?
<mt330404> prince_jammys, no
<subsume_> nickrud: I can ssh in but it doesn't put me in my home dir
<nickrud> what_if: are you sure the bug hasn't been fixed?  /usr/share/doc/dnsmasq has a changelog. If its not, you'd have to compile it yourself
<oboy03> how can i fix this problem?: i finished updating ubuntu with errors, i tried to check if it were broken package, but not i can't even open terminal or synaptic, when i reboot ubuntu stops until that orange loading bar then nothing happens.
<mt330404> prince_jammys, installed ubuntu gutsy about a week ago, no probs til now but never able to see flash
<nickrud> subsume_: look at /etc/passwd
<oboy03> im so clueless, except for another fresh install
<what_if> nickrud: has not been fixed yet.
<subsume_> nickrud: what about it?
<nickrud> subsume_: is it ok?
<subsume_> nickrud: perfectly
<mt330404> prince_jammys, running a sony vaio laptop VGN-A150 if that matters
<bazhang> oboy03: have you ever reached the installed desktop?
<Newbuntu2> travisat: I got it to work..
<oboy03> bazhang: no
<what_if> nickrud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/47438
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 47438 in dnsmasq "Dnsmasq crashes when renewing non-existent lease" [Medium,New]
<oboy03> bazhang: only upto the orange loading screen
<bazhang> oboy03: what video card and driver, what ram and cpu etc
<Newbuntu2> travisat: I'm running the test program as sudo and it worked... !!
<travisat> Newbuntu2: lol how
<travisat> Newbuntu2: hahaha all that work
<prince_jammys> someone here ( nickname mt330404 ) has installed flashplugin-nonfree and is still unable to view flash videos in both opera and firefox. any suggestions?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: well have fun with it
<oboy03> fx5500,1gig ddr2 1.5mhz athlon zp
<nickrud> subsume_: then I'm inclined to think it's some interaction between your ldap config and authentication. And I don't know ldap in the least.
<zcat[1]> flashplugin-nonfree is probably broken again...
<Newbuntu2> travisat: do you know what could be doing that? I don't care running it as root if I have to, though
<prince_jammys> zcat[1]: how do you mean?
<oboy03> bazhang: i think the problem was with the updates, but im not sure
<bazhang> oboy03: this is the livecd correct? you might try with the acpi=off boot parameter or just try the alternate install cd which is text based--is this ubuntu only or a dual boot?
<travisat> Newbuntu2: no idea, I guess it was one of those things with persmissions to /dev/hiddev?? stuff
<subsume_> nickrud: recommend removing ldap server?
<nickrud> subsume_: I'd try that myself
<lsth> can anyone help me out
<oboy03> bazhang: ubuntu only
<oboy03> bazhang: i already install ubuntu
<Newbuntu2> travisat: ah, probably. thanks for the help, anyway!
<zcat[1]> adobe keep changing the package so the md5sum doesn't match, so ubuntu won't install it 'cos it's might be 'corrupted'
<oboy03> bazhang: and i already updated the important security updates
<bazhang> oboy03: then either the acpi=off boot param or using the alternate cd to do it
<travisat> oboy03: did you try it with splash off,  if splash is off you should be able to see where it stops,  also splash can make a system not boot
<zcat[1]> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zcat[1]> anyone got the workaround for when flash is broken?
<oboy03> bazhang: im not sure what that means
<bazhang> mt330404: this is the 32bit ubuntu or the 64bit ubuntu install?
<Frijolie> guess you cant...
<oboy03> travistat: i tried it but still it stops at the orange loading screen
<mt330404> prince_jammys, i386
<nathanial> why is flash so terrible on GG?>
<travisat> oboy03: what loading screen,  you should see a bunch of text then the login screen
<oboy03> travistat: before that happend i was updating, then it had errors, tried to open terminal, it said it cant find terminal and also synaptic
<nathanial> or is it my ati card?
<zcat[1]> adobe are asshats, why can't they give the linux download version numbers or something and leave the older ones where they are so this doesn't happen..
<oboy03> travistat: the one with ubuntu logo
<bazhang> indeed oboy03 you should try travisat's suggestion as well if you dont want to use the alternate cd
<prince_jammys> bazhang: mt330404 it's 32 bit
<oboy03> bazhang: so what should this do? will it get to the desktop at least?
<bazhang> nathanial: no, it's a problem on adobe's end
<mt330404> prince_jammys, ok never knew that but its good to know now
<travisat> oboy03: you didn't do what I said, in grub you have to edit the boot options,  in grub you have to do this every time, you can change a file later to make it do it this way all the time, but you hit e, e, delete the splash from the line, then enter and b
<bazhang> prince_jammys: thanks!
<nathanial> bazhang: is there any hope for this
<abortd> i have to use the live cd to edit partitions for the one my linux uses right?
<oboy03> enter and b at the same time?
<abortd> since you cant unmount a partition thats in use
<bazhang> nathanial: indeed, just need to be patient until someone gets to you
<travisat> oboy03: no you hit enter then b
<lsth> can someone help me out ?
<oboy03> ok i'll try again
<nathanial> also ive been thinking about taking this old emachine and loading ubuntu server on it w/o a monitor is there anyway to manage from another computer on the network?
<captine> sorry to ask about other software, but is anyone using a blog application for blogger.com?  Am wondering if there is an offline app that will sync etc?
 * bazhang wonders if subsume_'s opinion of #ubuntu will change after this marathon of help
 * abortd wonders if he will get help with this partition problem today
<bazhang> captine: firefox has an extension called blogfire that is nice; not sure if that has what you are looking for
<mrpockets> whats the kill command for a program in utliltles
<Javid> anyone know a program that will convert wmv to other video formats without a lot of messing around?
<bazhang> back in a minute
<subsume_> nickrud: no change with ldap gone.
<subsume_> nickrud: maybe there is some misconfiguration with pam? doesn't that do the login?
<mrpockets> PLESAE
<travisat> mrpockets: killall?
<prince_jammys> mrpockets: killall nameofprog
<milosz> killing in the name of prog
<mrpockets> IT DOESNT WORK :(
<prince_jammys> mrpockets: what prog?
<mrpockets> firefox
<nickrud> subsume_: yes it does. Also something I'm not familiar with anymore. pam only broke on me once, way back when debian put up a broken package.
<abortd> can anyone help me with making my current partition smaller?
<mrpockets> im being rick roll'd :(
<prince_jammys> mrpockets: killall firefox-bin
<fr500> hi
<mrpockets> fuckall
<mrpockets> thank you
<travisat> bipolar?
<prince_jammys> hah
<SupaFly> Hey there ive tried to reinstall WebMin on my LAMP gutsy box, ( i locked myself out first time), but im getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59109/ how do i correct this?
<prince_jammys> one guy can't get flash to play and the other guy is desperately trying to kill a flash vid, heh
<mt330404> no solutions for flash on Opera in gutsy?
<mt330404> womp womp
<mrpockets> lol
<fr500> i have a computer with 4 hdds with lvm, I had another hd with the os installed and i used to mount the volume, but the hard disk with the os died, will i be able to recover the data from the lvm disk?
<fr500> it was running feisty i think
<subsume_> nickrud: http://kerneltrap.org/node/1838 does the bottom comment on this link make any sense?
<fr500> abortd: what filesystem
<abortd> ext3 my what my ubuntu sits on
<abortd> think its ext3
<bazhang> mrpockets: language please
<abortd> let me check
<fr500> abortd: i think you can make that with a parted live cd or something alike
<fr500> you can't resize mounted partitions though
<abortd> fr500, it cant be unmounted while in use so i use live cd right?
<darkcrab> mt, right click top  or bottom bar, at to bar, search for files
<darkcrab> type in opera
<abortd> and the ubuntu live cd comes with gparted i think
<fr500> abortd: yes, you should backup your data prevoisly
<abortd> ah nah not too worried this is a fresh install
<darkcrab> and find where opera is
<mohamed_> hi, i in stall ati driver from ati website and follow instruction in this page " http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide " but at end not working anyone can help me ?
<darkcrab> then open the folder
<abortd> thanks though fr500
<fr500> abortd: no it doesn't but you can install it on the livecd, just edit your sources.list uncomment repos and apt-get update; apt-get install gparted
<darkcrab> and make sure flash is installed there.
<darkcrab> if its not, install to that folder
<auser> people : is there any opensource alternative for accounting /inventory Management system  for small enterprizes ?
<abortd> fr500, well when i installed ubuntu it came with a partition editor
<nickrud> subsume_: heck, it can't hurt anything.
<abortd> and when i tried to install gparted it was the partition editor
<fr500> abortd: yes but it's not full featured
<abortd> oh
<prince_jammys> mt330404: do you have any special personal firefox settings?
<fr500> oh well maybe i don't remember
<abortd> :P
<fr500> i install from the alternate installer most of the time
<lsth> has anyone installed ubuntu with an encrypted partition
<fr500> as i use lvm
<mt330404> prince_jammys, i dont even use firefox, i use opera, but i guess all firefox settings are default, i never use it
<abortd> hehe im trying to get windows to run again hehe
<abortd> i dont think i ever dual booted but once
<prince_jammys> mt330404: do you have any personal bookmarks in firefox?
<fr500> i have a computer with 4 hdds with lvm, I had another hd with the os installed and i used to mount the volume, but the hard disk with the os died, will i be able to recover the data from the lvm disk?
<mt330404> prince_jammys, no
<prince_jammys> mt330404: last question: do you use mozilla thunderbird?
<travisat> auser: you might try gnucash
<mt330404> prince_jammys, no
<oboy04> travistat: did that, here's what it showed: run init: /sbin/init no such file... kernel panic not syncing attemted to kill init
<abortd> fr500, the hard drive with the data you want isnt dead right?
<fr500> abortd: right
<abortd> then you will be able to
<user4> hi
<fr500> abortd: but i have never mounted LVM volumes not created in that system
<travisat> oboy04: your system is borked
<abortd> hm
<oboy04> broked?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: ok, since we're stuck, try this: first, close firefox if it's open. then, open a terminal and do:  mv .mozilla mozilla-backup
<abortd> time to try
<fr500> i don't remember names and such
<abortd> what system is it?
<fr500> abortd: yeah maybe with live cd
<oboy04> travistat: what could have caused it?
<fr500> abortd: ubuntu of course
<abortd> ext3?
<fr500> yes
<abortd> you should be able to with live cd
<prince_jammys> mt330404: that command will move your personal firefox settings, so firefox won't see them
<oboy04> travistat: did ubuntu update cause it?
<mt330404> prince_jammys, firefox hasnt been open in forever but i will do what you say
<abortd> does windows recognize ext3?
<fr500> no
<travisat> oboy04: I would guess hard drive failure off hand, did you do a normal update or dist-upgrade
<fr500> abortd: with some plugin i think it can
<prince_jammys> mt330404: the folder will be recreated when you start firefox again
<oboy04> normal update
<abortd> that would be your best bet then i think
<oboy04> travistat: i was using 7.10
<fr500> abortd: i don't think lvm works in windows
<prince_jammys> mt330404: note that there is a DOT before mozilla in the first "mozilla" :: mv .mozilla mozilla-backup
<oboy04> travistat: could it be that the hard disk is faulty?
<fr500> it's an ex3 partition spanned across 4 120gb drives
<nickrud> subsume_: you here? I need to leave, it's late
<mt330404> prince_jammys, no such file or directory
<subsume_> nickrud: I am digging around in the entrails of nss and ldap. I'd say this was a good session. I really appreciate your attention.
<user4> oi...oi...
<abortd> what is lvm :P
<travisat> oboy04: yah it looks like you got your file system screwed up,  If possible I would try to get access to the drive from a live cd,  if you can backup your home directory to another hard drive,  then on the live cd fsck the hard drive's partitions, if they come out clean reinstall and copy your home back inplace
<nickrud> subsume_: ok, good luck on the rest
<shashi__> I am getting a strange error with NFS in Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64. I have exported a directory through NFS (Ubuntu) , when i try to mount it on any client (any Linux flavor), i am getting an error message "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '16.181.53.136' failed: System Error: Connection refused" Can anyone help me please what causes this error ?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: you did it with the dot, right?
<Peddy> can somebody please help me to compile my own Firefox 3?
<bazhang> subsume take care and hope you change your opinion of this channel
<oboy04> travistat: sigh: that mean i gottat download the updates again, i was gonna make and apt CD but i always get this problem with updates
<travisat> oboy04: you can ask for more help, and I am not positive that your hard drive is messed up but I would back up no matter what
<fr500> lvm>abortd
<fr500> lvm>fr500
<fr500> nah didnt work
<fr500> !lvm
<ubotwo> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<travisat> oboy04:  I have never had a normal update mess up on me except on development releases
<oboy04> thats not a problem it was a fresh install after all and i was just updating
<oboy04> travistat: oic
<oboy04> oh well
<fr500> abortd it allows me to setup all my drives as if it was one big one, and add capacity dinamically
<travisat> oboy04: ah good,  if it was a fresh install I would of just reinstalled anyway,  that is usually quicker then finding help for really messed up systems
<abortd> oh
<oboy04> travistat: yeah seem to me
<mt330404> prince_jammys, yes
<travisat> oboy04:  good luck
<oboy04> travistat: my concern is just the updates
<oboy04> thanks anyway
<oboy04> i mean thanks a lot
<lsth> has anyone installed ubuntu with an encrypted partition
<fr500> abortd: it's just plain cool, when i'm running out of capacity i buy another drive plug it and add to the volume
<fr500> intead of having 1mb free then i have 200gb free or whatever i added on the same drive
<abortd> damn that is pretty sweet
<prince_jammys> mt330404: so if you do: ls .mozilla       you get an error?
<mt330404> prince_jammys, no such file or directory
<prince_jammys> mt330404: is there a mozilla-backup directory now in your home folder?
<lsth> has anyone installed ubuntu with an encrypted partition
<mt330404> prince_jammys, i dont have mozilla, i untinstalled it a while ago, is it necesssary for flash operation in opera?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: no, but i wanted to test with mozilla firefox
<mt330404> prince_jammys, whats the sudo install lingo for that?
<Pulpie> hey I need help sshing into my server see the ip 67.163.31.177 and the password is whiteman but I cant seem to get the root account to get into it
<prince_jammys> mt330404: you don't have firefox? i thought you did
<prince_jammys> mt330404: firefox and mozilla firefox are the same thing
<mt330404> prince_jammys, i used to, and i thought i reinstalled it a couple days ago but its not showing up in my apps>internet shit
<mt330404> prince_jammys, i know
<Pulpie> can anyone help me?
<lancerocke> Hi all.  I am desperately trying to install Pixel Image Editor: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4%2F&os=a3fc72f9e89216dc2f7d038a80f4776a&mail= .I downloaded it and tried ./configure, but there is nothing there. I looked for a guide on the forums and found one that was obsolete as the package has changed. Can anyone help me install Pixel?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: sudo apt-get install firefox
<prince_jammys> mt330404: let's see if it says that it's already installed
<pc04> Tan
<mt330404> i just ate six jalapenos and now im sweating on the top of my head
<PocketIRC> interesting
<mt330404> Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems.
<mt330404> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<mt330404> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mt330404> mike@mike-laptop:~$
<lancerocke> please?
<lancerocke> anyone?
<neeto> does anyone have some experience with shorewall?
<Pulpie> ip is 67.163.31.177 root password is whiteman and I can't get into my root account... why not?
<mt330404> prince_jammys,  no firefox running
<gr1ff1n> hello $
<prince_jammys> mt330404: ok in a terminal type: firefox
<gr1ff1n> can someone what is CFLAGS please ?
<prince_jammys> it
<gr1ff1n> can someone explain me
<mt330404> prince_jammys, interesting, firefox starts
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me install this?
<prince_jammys> gr1ff1n: it's an option  you supply when compiling
<mt330404> prince_jammys, NICE it works in firefox
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFLAGS gr1ff1n
<prince_jammys> mt330404: ok now for opera
<mt330404> prince_jammys, yes plz
<prince_jammys> mt330404: now we know the problem is with opera, that helps
<gr1ff1n> thanks
<lsth> has anyone installed ubuntu with an encrypted partition
<mohamed_> i try to install ATI drivers following instruction in this site " http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide " but i face some troubles anyone can help ?
<legend2440> lancerocke:  did u try the debian pkg?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: by the way, i don't know why firefox doesn't show up in your menu, but that's ok. if you want it there you can look in Preferences->Menu Editor
<lsth> I installed ubuntu with an encrypted partition. I have to boot with the nosplash argument because if i dont, the boot up seems to hang. can anyone help me figure out how to fix this ?
<mohamed_> !ati
<ubotwo> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mt330404> prince_jammys, thanks for the tip
<gr1ff1n> What can I do when I do a : module-assistant auto-install alsa and get CFLAGS was changed.
<lancerocke> legend2440: there is an x64 .deb package?
<mt330404> prince_jammys, checked opera and still no flash capabilities
<prince_jammys> mt330404: yeah i'm looking around for that. it's good to know that it's opera-specific
<mt330404> prince_jammys, your help is very much appreciated
<prince_jammys> try the following(just paste in terminal) sudo ln /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<lancerocke> legend2440: ?
<prince_jammys> sudo ln /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<prince_jammys> mt330404: sudo ln /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<prince_jammys> sorry, people
<legend2440> lancerocke: the debian pkg doesn't specify 386 or x64 its probably 386 but you could try it
<mt330404> prince_jammys,  all that in one terminal entry?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: yes
<lancerocke> legend2440: i dont see a .deb package on the website
<mt330404> prince_jammys, "file exists"
<prince_jammys> mt330404: interesting, so that's not a problem
<mt330404> prince_jammys, i read in some places that theres a problem betwen linking the firefox and opera plugins, could that be an issue here?
<legend2440> lancerocke: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4  9th from top in the downloads box
<prince_jammys> mt330404: something like that. frankly, i don't understand the problem. i'm searching the internet
<gr1ff1n> How can I change the CFLAGS to put it back as it used to be ???
<lancerocke> legend2440: "QNX"?
<legend2440> lancerocke:  ???
<lancerocke> legend2440: "2005"?
<lancerocke> legend2440: 9th down is a 2005 release for "QNX "
<icesword> hmm
<icesword> i installed ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 to my machine
<icesword> it is no good
<prince_jammys> mt330404: when you play flash in firefox, do you get sound?
<legend2440> lancerocke: find the one that says Debian/Ubuntu
<lancerocke> legend2440: that one is i386
<lsth> I installed ubuntu with an encrypted partition. I have to boot with the nosplash argument because if i dont, the boot up seems to hang. can anyone help me figure out how to fix this ?
<darkcrab> i have a question about compiz-fusion, it seems that if I run it on the extra's setting, with maybe tweaking a few settings, and emerald, it starts out fine, but then slowly it starts using more and more memory until its using almost all of my memory and I have to restart to get my memory back.
<niklas> How do I mount a LVM volume? Am getting this error: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'". Trying to mount it to mnt?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: i found your problem online, but not a solution yet (except for installing the beta version of Opera 9.50)
<Maestro470> When i use the anaglyph stereo tool, it says "Unable to find right camera image in dataset"
<Maestro470> for every image. How can I use this tool, or for which images can this tool be used?
<Maestro470> thanks!
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me install Pixel Image Editor?
<lancerocke> Please?
<darkcrab> what was the problem prince_jammys?
<lancerocke> I am desperately trying to install Pixel Image Editor: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4%2F&os=a3fc72f9e89216dc2f7d038a80f4776a&mail= .I downloaded it and tried ./configure, but there is nothing there. I looked for a guide on the forums and found one that was obsolete as the package has changed. Can anyone help me install Pixel?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22063
<Maestro470> can anyone help me?
<niklas> What program should I install to get support for LVM volumes?
<legend2440> lancerocke: instructions for install are here http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=15
<gr1ff1n> I am lost, I dont know how to change the CFLAGS, if anyone has an idea i would be very gratefull
<prince_jammys> mt330404: someone there claims that installing the newer (but beta version) of opera works. that can be done here http://www.opera.com/download/?ver=9.50b  (keep in mind this is a beta version, so not fully stable but still usable)
<lancerocke> legend2440: i will check that out
<mage__> niklas: like apt-get install lvm?
<niklas> mage__, yes :-)
<niklas> mage__, But that one did not exist
<prince_jammys> mt330404: read the whole bug thread, and see if there's any fix there. otherwise you can try the newer opera.  beyond that, i don't know
<legend2440> lancerocke:  i'm running x386 otherwise i would try to install it
<mage__> ah, I've used it in fiesty and gutsy
<bazhang> !info lvm2
<ubotwo> lvm2: The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.26-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 312 kB, installed size 880 kB (Only available for None)
<mage__> ohhh
<mage__> lvm2 right
<lancerocke> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/m5e97474f
<mage__> I did apt-get install lvm<tab><tab> and got confused because theres lvm6 and 10 etc
<mage__> and i cant message the bot, cute
<abortd> you can
<abortd> the bot is like 100% lag
<bazhang> sure you can just /msg ubotu info lvm2
<WindowsUser> haha well you have to be registered
<WindowsUser> and i forgot the password for this username oh well
<lancerocke> legend2440: u there?
<lancerocke> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/m5e97474f
<darkcrab> <darkcrab> i have a question about compiz-fusion, it seems that if I run it on the extra's setting, with maybe tweaking a few settings, and emerald, it starts out fine, but then slowly it starts using more and more memory until its using almost all of my memory and I have to restart to get my memory back.
<mt330404> prince_jammys,  thanks for all your help, i'll try the beta
<niklas> WindowsUser, Thanks for the help. Do you know how I now should do to mount a LVM volume?
<WindowsUser> you'll have to tell it to scan for volumes I think
<prince_jammys> mt330404: let me know if it works
<WindowsUser> niklas: you might need the /etc/lvm2/ directory from the previous install
<niklas> WindowsUser, aha, lvmdiskscan
<legend2440> lancerocke: sorry don't know what to tell you. I'm using x386 so i can't try it
<ogre>  hey guys. I was just curious I noticed you could use you own png as gnome panel background. could you use one that has things hanging off of it like fire or something?
<lancerocke> legend2440: ok ill check back later
<legend2440> lancerocke: ok gl
<prince_jammys> ogre: you mean use an image that bleeds out of the panel box?
<legend2440> lancerocke: doesn't gimp do the same thing?
<mt330404> prince_jammys, VERY choppy but it finally works
<mt330404> prince_jammys, i mean VERY VERY VERY choppy
<prince_jammys> mt330404: heh. looks like you might be stuck using firefox for flash, unless you dig up a solution from that bug page
<Seth911> hey
<Seth911> fucked my system
<Seth911> anyone intrested in helping?
<prince_jammys> !ohmy
<ubotwo> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NeT_DeMoN_> oh my| Seth911
<darkcrab> i can try
<NeT_DeMoN_> hi | Seth911
<mt330404> prince_jammys, either way i appreciate your help.. seems to me that if Opera wants to be as badass as they say they are, they need to have better linux support
<prince_jammys> let's hear it
<Seth911> i tried to install a splash screen
<NeT_DeMoN_> !hi | Seth911
<ubotwo> Seth911: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darkcrab> should be simple enough
<Seth911> but it got half way through and errored \
<Seth911> so when i rebooted i got some error and cant start up
<darkcrab> one sec.
<prince_jammys> Seth911: you're talking about the startup splash screen, NOT the gnome splash screen, right?
<Seth911> ATM i am trying to  fix it with the live CD
<tarelerulz> Have any of you installed gyachi ?
<Seth911> i have no idea
<prince_jammys> Seth911: the one that appears right as you boot
<Seth911> i got it off gnome-look.org
<prince_jammys> Seth911: before the login screen
<Seth911> yeah
<darkcrab> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3824
<prince_jammys> !who | darkcrab
<ubotwo> darkcrab: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> heh
<prince_jammys> well, you know ;)
<Seth911> lol that was the splash screen i was trying to install
<Seth911> so i screwed it
<Seth911> how can i fix the error and get it back to normal?
<mt330404> prince_jammys, yeah man at least youtube now plays, but it is sooooo choppy its not worth watching]
<prince_jammys> mt330404: even in firefox?
<darkcrab> you dont like firefox mt?
<Seth911> i didn't have usplash
<mt330404> prince_jammys, firefox is good for flash
<Seth911> so i can i install a splash screen from the live CD to my hard drive?
<mt330404> prince_jammys, but opera remains to be seen.. your help has at least made flash in firefox work
<niklas> If anyone likes to new, the solution to be able to mount LVM volume is the command "vgchange -ay". Probably is included in the "lvm2" package.
<prince_jammys> Seth911: you should be able to restore it
<mt330404> but there is something to reccommend for the next ubuntu, where can i go to tell them that?
<prince_jammys> Seth911: do you remember what you did?
<prince_jammys> mt330404: ask bazhang, he has a link
<darkcrab> what is the error your getting seth?
<Seth911> yeah i downloaded the file
<Seth911> extracted it
<Seth911> and run something inside in terminal
<Seth911> some stuff cam up on the screen
<Seth911> i closed it
<prince_jammys> hah
<Seth911> rebooted eror
<mt330404> bazhang: can i get a link to send to the ppl who recommend updates for the next ubuntu? flash needs better support in Opera...
<Seth911> i know i did the dumbest thing ever
<darkcrab> its all good
<Seth911> i was pretty sick yesterday
<prince_jammys> Seth911: so you don't even see the grub menu?
<bazhang> mt330404: you might go to brainstorm and suggest it there
<Seth911> nope
<Seth911> i can tell you the eror i get if it helps?
<mt330404> bazhang: thanks for the referall
<darkcrab> actually that has more to do with adobe than with ubuntu mt
<bazhang> !brainstorm
<ubotwo> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<prince_jammys> Seth911: sure, the more details the better
<prince_jammys> bazhang: that's it, i forgot the name
<Seth911> one sec
<bazhang> darkcrab but cant hurt; you should see some of the ideas there ;]
<darkcrab> hehe
<prince_jammys> bazhang: some are pretty comical
<bazhang> prince_jammys: indeed ;]
<Seth911> ok
<darkcrab> i have adobe installed in firefox and I dont have any problems.
<prince_jammys> bazhang: disable need for ANY terminal commands, ever
<Seth911> ' [    18.513209] Kernel panic - not sycing: Attempted to kill init!
<marco92302> can anyone help me i am running 7.10 and after moving my machine from one room to another received the error "error parsing configuration: not a directory    [   74.934167] Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!" and it is stuck there
<bazhang> prince_jammys: dont get me started--I have to go back to #ubuntu-offtopic haha
<prince_jammys> bazhang: you know to restore grub after major breakage ?
<Seth911> marco: right now i am getting the same error
<uzumakinaruto> prince_jammys: you can use the live install cd and reinstall grub
<prince_jammys> uzumakinaruto: tell Seth911
<bazhang> prince_jammys: perhaps; depends who is asking though ;]
<Seth911> but i tried to get a splash screen
<marco92302> seth911: yea i have no idea what it is
<Seth911> i failed
<Seth911> since im new to linux
<daave> hi all, I have a mobile harddisk of 250GB, and I want to make windows that can be read/write by linux safely? So is FAT32 the best choice? How big can the partition be? 32GB?
<prince_jammys> he tried to change the usplash screen, doesn't get to a grub menu, can't boot, gets kernel panic error
<darkcrab> <darkcrab> i have a question about compiz-fusion, it seems that if I run it on the extra's setting, with maybe tweaking a few settings, and emerald, it starts out fine, but then slowly it starts using more and more memory until its using almost all of my memory and I have to restart to get my memory back.
<marco92302> to get that error i had to change to nosplash
<marco92302> before it was just freezing at the splash
<Seth911> i really don't want to turf it though
<prince_jammys> Seth911: i don't know the solution, but just so you know when you ask around here: mention that you tried to change "usplash" (not splash) and you don't see grub, get a kernel panic error.
<bazhang> Seth911: this is a brand new install?
<marco92302> I get to grub, it is after grub boots that i get the error
<Seth911> um i installed mabey a month ago
<uzumakinaruto> daave: hi, even ntfs is supported.
<Oliver8> hello, is it possible to download packages and then put those packages on drive where ubuntu installed and then install? Because I dont have internet connection on machine where my ubuntu was installed?
<Seth911>  i don't know what grub is i get the "starting up... loading please wait..." then i get the erroe
<uzumakinaruto> Oliver8: yes it is. but dependencies will be problem i think
<ToastGuy> I'm trying to access files on my Windows machine using SAMBA, but I'm getting roadblocked with passwords... it doesn't seem like It will work
<darkcrab> what is the error seth?
<Seth911> ' [    18.513209] Kernel panic - not sycing: Attempted to kill init!
<ToastGuy> Is this even possible?
<prince_jammys> Seth911: grub is the menu that shows the different OS's to boot into
<Seth911> i don't have that
<darkcrab> one sec.
<Oliver8> uzumakinaruto, yes, it could be, and I think I can provide DIAL-UP connection, and I think I can download packages small size, and big packages I would download somehere else?
<Seth911> well not that i know of
<daave> uzumakinaruto: yeah, but I heard that NTFS write in linux is not very safe, right? Since the data on it is important, so...
<icesword> hmm
<ToastGuy> I'm trying to do something like   $> myapp  smb://myfile-to-process.txt
<uzumakinaruto> Oliver8: yes, but it is a rather tedious process. dependencies can go on and on. What package are you looking at really?
<icesword> !NTFS
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ToastGuy> or more like  $> myapp  smb://MyServer/myfile-to-process.txt
<Oliver8> uzumakinaruto, I want to install netbeans and eclipse I think
<Oliver8> and java jdk, jre
<bazhang> huge dependencies with those
<SkippyX> Question: Does Gutsy run as a "live" disk? I need to check hardware on this laptop.
<Seth911> yes skippy
<Seth911> it does
<icesword> livecd
<icesword> !livecd
<ubotwo> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Oliver8> bazhang, and which of those are the biggest packages in size?
<SkippyX> Excellent. Vista is horrid. Pretty. But horrid.
<uzumakinaruto> Oliver8: yes, huge deps there.. maybe you can just use the downloads from the sun site.
<Oliver8> uzumakinaruto, yes, and how to install it from Synaptic?
<bazhang> Oliver8: that is not really the issue
<SkippyX> K. Thank you very much. Now to see if this disk I just burned burned as an ISO or as a data disk.
<Oliver8> bazhang, with 36 Kbps it is
<Seth911> thats alright for dial up
<uzumakinaruto> daave: NTFS has been through a lot of testing. its pretty reliable now. If you dont use files greater than 4 GB, you can use a fat32 instead
<Geoffrey2> hmm, I'm running Memtest, and it's showing failing memory, several addresses at 861.9MB, several more at 888.6MB, would those likely be on the same memory stick?
<bazhang> Oliver8: that is not really what I meant; the dependencies on those packages are fairly large so the chances of successfully installing them the way you propose are next to nil
<daave> uzumakinaruto: I see, thanks.
<Oliver8> uzumakinaruto, for example, I donwload this: http://mirrors.dk.telia.net/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/n/netbeans5.5/netbeans5.5-platform_5.5.1-2_all.deb , and where to put it and what else I have to do to be able to install from synaptic ?
<Oliver8> bazhang, nil ?
<pyrak> can i restart gnome from the command line?
<icesword> bazhang, have you tried 8.04?what is it like
<uzumakinaruto> Oliver8: If all deps are already satisified, you can just double click.
<darkcrab> seth, all I have been able to find out so far seth is taht your getting the black screen of death, basically a kernel panic that means that the system is having an internal error, but it can be recovered from.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that icesword
<icesword> pyrak, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pyrak> without like restarting all my programs
<icesword> :(
<bazhang> pyrak: ah no then
<Oliver8> uzumakinaruto, and after that I can see that package INSTALLED in Synaptic?
<Seth911> hey can i revert back a couple of days before i made the error with the live cd?
<darkcrab> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717226&highlight=Kernel+panic\
<ToastGuy> is anyone familiar with SAMBA?
<darkcrab> seems there is a rescue mode on the live CD
<darkcrab> seth
<icesword> hmm,.kernel panic?
<uzumakinaruto> Oliver8: yes you will.
<bazhang> Seth911: sure; back up and reinstall
<Seth911> nooooooooo
<icesword> ubotu,offtopic
<Seth911> i really don't want to reinstall
<darkcrab> <darkcrab> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717226&highlight=Kernel+panic\
<darkcrab> <ToastGuy> is anyone familiar with SAMBA?
<darkcrab> <darkcrab> seems there is a rescue mode on the live CD
<darkcrab>  seth
<prince_jammys> Seth911: can you paste the link from gnome-look with the directions of what you did?
<Oliver8> uzumakinaruto, oh, great, and can you tell me...Is it possible to download all multiverse and universe pool, put it on DVD and that add that DVD as repo in ubunut?
<bazhang> Seth911: you want to revert that is your option; you want to fix this then that is something else
<ToastGuy> darkcrab, recuse mode?
<darkcrab> yup
<ToastGuy> what does that mean?
<Seth911> i didn't follow the directions and thats what i did wrong
<darkcrab> it means that you can fix your system from the live CD
<uzumakinaruto> Oliver8: yes, it is possible. You can find quite a few web resources about that. But note that universe is about 10-12 GB
<bazhang> thought it was the alt cd that had rescue mode not the live cd
<Seth911> i jsut guessed my way through it
<ToastGuy> darkcrab, my system is okay
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: "rescue"
<ToastGuy> darkcrab, I just want to access my windows files from a command line
<prince_jammys> it's an anagram
<darkcrab> apparently live CD does too.
<Oliver8> uzumakinaruto, hmmm...maybe I can put that unuverse pool on hard drive and then add it as repo ?
<darkcrab> i was talking to seth toastguy
<ToastGuy> i don't get it...
<ToastGuy> o
<uzumakinaruto> Oliver8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107528, http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<ToastGuy> You included my name when you were talking to seth
<darkcrab> you asked me a question, nvm, you got confused.
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, 66 errors during test 4, 2 during test 5
<Oliver8> uzumakinaruto, thanks a LOT
<ToastGuy> I'm guessing no one here uses SAMBA
<killown> how do I to change "open folders" nautilus to thunar?
<uzumakinaruto> Oliver8: No problem :)
<cpk1> can you use scp to upload?
<bazhang> ToastGuy: what is the specific question please
<uzumakinaruto> cpk1: what do you mean?
<BeCkY_> boo
<cpk1> uzumakinaruto: I am on logged onto host 1 and want to send a dir to host 2
<cpk1> I tried using sftp but it didnt seem to like moving dirs
<uzumakinaruto> cpk1: well, isnt that what scp does? "scp -r dir1/ user@host2:"
<ToastGuy> I'm trying to do something like  $> myprocessingapp  smb://MyServer/myfile-to-process.txt
<ToastGuy> bazhang,
<legend2440> killown: you mean replace nautilus with thunar?
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: and what happens when you do that?
<rockwellgump> is there a server for getting help with hardware?
<killown> legend2440 yes
<ToastGuy> prince, doesn't do anything
<bazhang> ##hardware
<rockwellgump> thanks
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, errors out
<bazhang> np
<legend2440> killown: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<killown> legend2440, thank you
<legend2440> killown:  yw
<cpk1> uzumakinaruto: thanks it was a syntax error =)
<uzumakinaruto> cpk1: :)
<Seth911> so how do i recover from this erroe
<yo2k> hi...
<yo2k> i want upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 but the upgrade gui not run correctly, anny suggest ?
<bazhang> Seth911: you need to provide info on exactly what you did for us to be able to recover from that
<yo2k> (sorry, my english not good)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yo2k, what's going wrong?
<yo2k> tha gui download 2 of 2 file
<Seth911> tried to install usplash screen
<bazhang> is that update-manager -c or -d I always forget
<Seth911> failed
<yo2k> no action ...
<Seth911> rebooted
<Seth911> eror
<Seth911> kernel panic
<FloodBot3> Seth911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bazhang, -d
<bazhang> [Hardy]TuTUXG: thanks!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bazhang, ;)
<lancerocke> Hi all. I have an issue that I have posted in pastebin as it is complex. If anyone is willing to help... http://pastebin.com/m75556ae4
<bazhang> Seth911: that is not informative; how did you try to install the files--please be precise
<marshall> how do you apply .patch files?
<darkcrab> Seth, I already told you how to recover.
<Seth911> sorry i missed it
<Seth911> can you pm me the info?
<darkcrab> start up with the live CD
<darkcrab> go into recovery console.
<bazhang> Seth911: do you have a scroll key?
<Seth911> recovery console?
<darkcrab> yes
<yo2k> [Hardy]TuTUXG, i change my os... then comeback again...
<yo2k> thank's...
<ToastGuy> how do I give myself sudo access from ubuntu gui?
<bazhang> ;]
<lancerocke> Hi all. I have an issue that I have posted in pastebin as it is complex. If anyone is willing to help... http://pastebin.com/m75556ae4
<bazhang> gksudo ToastGuy for gui apps
<Seth911> where do i select the recovery console?
<icesword> hmm,sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<Gatton> don't you have to use visudo?
<Gatton> rather than edit the file directly?
<prince_jammys> you should
<ToastGuy> bazhang, thanks
<darkcrab> seth, sorry, rescue mode on the live CD.
<bazhang> Gatton: I believe it is gksudo
<icesword> Seth911, at first screen of the cd install,select to enter safe mode
<marshall> how do i apply a .patch file?
<Gatton> bazhang: i'm talking about editing the sudo permission file from the terminal
<prince_jammys> bazhang: talking about different things - question was misinterpreted to mean "how do i add myself to sudoers?" :P
<bazhang> Gatton: aha I thought he meant gui apps; if not my bad
<prince_jammys> which is why it pays to ....
<prince_jammys> !elaborate
<Gatton> bazhang: you're right he did. i think either way might work but yea he was talking about gui apps :-)
<ubotwo> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cool^tom> Hi
<bazhang> hehe
<Seth911> i only have safe graphoc mode?
<cool^tom> Is AlterneateCD == LiveCD?
<lancerocke> Hi all. I have an issue that I have posted in pastebin as it is complex. If anyone is willing to help... http://pastebin.com/m75556ae4
<icesword> no
<ToastGuy> bazhang, You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<bazhang> cool^tom: no
<legend2440> lancerocke: http://www.boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb
<ToastGuy> bazhang, what next?
<Seth911> it come up with run live cd, run live cd in safe graphics mode
<Seth911> , check cd for fauls
<gaE4> i am looking for a good stable audio player, which one do u use?
<cool^tom> bazhang: 7.10 does not come with a liveCD distro.  Where can I get one?
<bazhang> cool^tom: just a second
<Lunks> What do I have to do to make MPlayer show correctly on Avant Window Navigator?
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ cool^tom
<gaE4> cool^tom, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<BeCkY> boo#
<yo2k__> hi...
<BeCkY> hii
<uzumakinaruto> hi
<ToastGuy> okay guys.... what
<BeCkY> how is everybody?
<onefunk> hello
<ToastGuy> what is the command to WRITE in VIM
<Seth911> where is the rescue mode thingy?
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: what are you trying to do now?
<yo2k__> i want to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.20 but no action... any suggest (sorry, my english not good...)
<cool^tom> bazhang: The page does not have a LiveCD option.
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, since I can't save a file using the GUI
<ToastGuy> I want to create a file using VIM to test
<ToastGuy> in the directory I want it
<bazhang> http://ubuntu.com/download cool^tom
<BeCkY> you guys have a lot of feelings
<ToastGuy> BeCkY, thanks
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: you should be able to save your text file in GUI
<ol_dude67> yo2k__, you have to go to 7.10 first then to 7.20 i would believe. like in order.
<lancerocke> legend2440: thanks
<lancerocke> legend2440: danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/Pixel$ ./pixel
<lancerocke> ./pixel: error while loading shared libraries: libIlmImf.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/Pixel$ getlibs pixel
<lancerocke> No match for libIlmImf.so.4
<lancerocke> No packages to install
<FloodBot3> lancerocke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: gksudo gedit /path/to/file    and then save
<onefunk> anyone know anything about how to access a mac formatted external storage device?
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, not to /usr/local/bin
<BeCkY> ToastGuy: I like your name =)
<yo2k__> ol_dude67: i failure to upgrade 7.10
<ToastGuy> BeCkY, thanks.... i'm the toastmaster, see toastrecipes.com
<icesword> yo2k_what is wrong
<bazhang> BeCkY: this is not a chatty type channel; please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BeCkY> lol
<lancerocke> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/m13eecf5f
<icesword> lol
<ol_dude67> yo2k_, you will fail to upgrade to 7.20
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: you should be able to edit a text file to /usr/local/bin  with   gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/nameoffile
<yo2k__> icesword: after i click upgrade then download 2 files, after that, no action, gui upgrade is close
<Seth911> i looked it up on the cd...
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, I need to create a file
<Seth911> there is no dedicated rescue mode on it
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: or just gksudo gedit  if you want to create the file from scratch and then save it
<bazhang> back in a while
<gaE4> whic audioplayer do you use guys?
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: ok, just : gksudo gedit
<yo2k__> ol_dude67: from 7.04 to 7.10
<Lit-ztar> Hi g|_|yzlal!~!~~!
<Seth911> but it sats i can use command line or graphical tools provided to do it myself
<icesword> yo2k__, i heard it is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lit-ztar> I h4v3 4 prab13m \/\/i|} my apar4tian zyzt3mlal!~!~~!
<lancerocke> ol_dude67: I found the libs http://pastebin.com/m75556ae4 they are on my desktop. I just dont know how to install them
<yo2k__> icesword: i try that... thank's...
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, thanks
<onefunk> i have a mac external storage device,,, anyone know how i can access it from ubuntu?
<neo__> my vlc player does not install/////
<Lit-ztar> \/\/h3n3var I baat, I g3t 4n arra' m3zz4g3lal!~!~~!
<prince_jammys> !1337
<ubotwo> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<neo__> my vlc player does not install     help needed/////
<icesword> onefunk, hfs?
<yo2k__> icesword: still download evolution...
<legend2440> lancerocke: http://electronicplaygirl.com/Linux/Pixel/pixel_kubuntu_openEXR32libs.tar.gz
<icesword> yo2k__, it will take a long time
<Lit-ztar> lolwut?!?!?!? I'm j|_|zt trying ta g3t zam3 ga|} |}4mn h31plal!~!~~!
<icesword> !dist-upgrade
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yo2k__> icesword: about 10minutes
<kamisalami> does anyone know what h323 is used for (especially in asterisk)
<lancerocke> legend2440: yeah, i have those http://pastebin.com/m75556ae4 i just dont know what to do with them? how, where do i pu tthem?
<gr1ff1n> anyone has an idea why its taking ages before my downloads start ??? even with apt-get ???
<onefunk> icesword: not sure but i think so.
<icesword> !hfs | onefunk
<Lit-ztar> G|_|yz lal!~!~~! P134z3 lal!~!~~! I ni|} zam3 f|_|kking h31p, har3!
<ubotwo> onefunk: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<lancerocke> legend2440: hHow/Where do I put them? http://pastebin.com/m75556ae4
<onefunk> ubotwo: thanks
<Lit-ztar> 4nyan3lolwut?!?!?!?
<Lit-ztar> I /r3411y/ r3411y r3411y j|_|zt ni|} zam3 h31plal!~!~~!
<prince_jammys> !1337 > Lit-ztar
<oboy03> how can i download update w/o installing them? i just want to make an apt cd
<legend2440> lancerocke: /usr/lib32 perhaps
<Lit-ztar> Prink3, I |}an't |_|n|}arzt4n|} \/\/h4t ya|_| 4r3 z3n|}ing m3lal!~!~~!
<nox-Hand> How might one run Ubuntu from a USB external HDD?
<prince_jammys> Lit-ztar: /1g|\|0r3|}
<Lit-ztar> lolwut?!?!?!?
<Lit-ztar> \/\/hy \/\/a|_|1|} h3 t311 m3 |}4t h3 \/\/4z igna'ing m3lolwut?!?!?!? Iz h3 trying ta m4k3 m3 fi1 b4|}lolwut?!?!?!? \/\/H4T 4 F4G lal!~!~~!
<afterstep13> when i run mplayer I sometimes get the error  open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy                    how do i find out which process is using a device or resource ?
<legend2440> lancerocke: http://www.pixelcommunity.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=139#p619 mentions /emul/ia32-linux/lib/ as place to put them
<_ruben> !ops | Lit-ztar
<ubotwo> Lit-ztar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys or anyone, I'm trying to do something like this: createtorrent -a announce smb://dog/Movies/Thumbs.db mytorrent.torrent
<bullgard4> Lit-ztar: Stop it.
<ToastGuy> but it isn't working
<ToastGuy> any ideas here?
<Lit-ztar> zam3an3 \/\/4nt ta t311 m3 \/\/hy I'm 4 kh4nn31 3marg3nky lolwut?!?!?!?
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: right. i don't use samba, so i don't know the proper syntax
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, ok
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: maybe you have to issue a command to connect to samba first
<lancerocke> legend2440: so what command do i use to copy that? http://pastebin.com/m5332e16e sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/Lib /emul/ia32-linux/lib/?
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, ya... that's kinda what I was finding when I read up on it... but I don't understand enough about ubuntu to get a grip on it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is there any advantage to use rt kernel?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !rt
<ubotwo> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, I found this.... but I don't know if I could use a command if I had to do all this...
<ToastGuy> http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<lancerocke> legend2440: so what command do i use to copy that? http://pastebin.com/m5332e16e sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/Lib /emul/ia32-linux/lib/?
<ToastGuy> it want's me to get into a smb: > shell
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys,
<KB-Kris> My list of most annoying questions from windozy people:
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, are you familiar with other applications that work this way?
<KB-Kris>  * Where's My Computer?  Where's C: drive?
<KB-Kris>  * Why is my floppy disk empty? & why can't I make new files on it?
<KB-Kris>  * Why is my USB thumb drive corrupt now? Windows doesn't make me un-mount it.
<KB-Kris>  * Why don't all my Windows games work on Linux? All my Xbox games work on my PS3.
<KB-Kris>  * I need to disable a device; Where's Device Manager?
<FloodBot3> KB-Kris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: yes, mysql, for example
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: or ftp
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, ya....
<ToastGuy> I've wored with MYSQL
<legend2440> lancerocke: yes that should work but may need sudo cp -r
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, but... can you execute applications outside of the shell?
<lancerocke> legend2440: sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/Lib /emul/ia32-linux/lib/?
<ToastGuy> I need to get this application called "createtorrent" to run... ot
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, it's in the /usrl/local/bin directory
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: i don't know. there has to be a tutorial out there
<ToastGuy> on samba?
<legend2440> lancerocke:  is there a dir mamed /emul there already?
<lancerocke> legend2440: no
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, it seems like I would need samba to run the applications if I'm inside it
<legend2440> lancerocke:  your usibg x64 right?
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, or if that's the only way to access the files. right?
<lancerocke> legend2440: yes
<yo2k__> icesword: finish... then... ?
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: the files are on a remote machine, right?
<ToastGuy> yes
<icesword> yo2k__, i am soory?
<yo2k__> icesword: sorry about ... ?
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys,  and the application I need to process the files is only available on linux
<icesword> yo2k__, i remebered you,but what is your problem
<yo2k__> i can't upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<fragged> mhm mplayer hangs with 'GNOME screensaver disabled' until I wait about a minute or hit control + c, any way to fix this?
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, I'm going to be setting this up to run as a cron job.
<yo2k__> icesword: i can't upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<legend2440> lancerocke:  do you have adir names /usr/lib32 anywhere?
<rockwellgump> anyone know of a rpg games server?
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, so I need to do this all from command line
<afterstep13> how do i find out what process is using a particular device or file
<lancerocke> legend2440: yes
<icesword> yo2k__, now did you run that command,sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: i see. i don't have the know-how with samba. the channel seems a bit thin now, but maybe someone knows. did you check if there is a #samba irc channel ?
<legend2440> lancerocke:  i would try putting them there
<yo2k__> IceWewe: after i type that, only upgrade evolution and depend... now finish
<lancerocke> legend2440: sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/lib /lib32
<yo2k__> Iceword: after i type that, only upgrade evolution and depend... now finish
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: there is a channel
<ToastGuy> oh cool
<ToastGuy>  will do
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: that might be your ticket: #samba
<ToastGuy> lol
<ToastGuy> okay
<fragged> mhm mplayer hangs with 'GNOME screensaver disabled' until I wait about a minute or hit control + c, any way to fix this?
<legend2440> lancerocke: sudo cp -r /usr/lib32
<lancerocke> legend2440: sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/lib /lib32" wont that copy the folder "lib" and not the contents? how do i copy the contents?
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, thanks for your awesome help
<afterstep13> ns list afterstep13
<ToastGuy> prince_jammys, it's hard thinking of everything when I'm trying to understand how to do just 1 thing
<yo2k__> Iceword: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<onefunk> my cd drive won't mount. any tips?
<prince_jammys> ToastGuy: yes, i know what you mean. good luck. hopefully they can help you there
<legend2440> lancerocke: in terminal gksudo nautilus then just do it like you would in gui browser
<yo2k__> i can't upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, any suggest ... ?
<KR-data> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'll try anyway, if anyone know a better place, please tell me so
<KR-data> I'm searching for a linux-distro which is set up for developmen, so I got the developmenttools preinstalled and so on
<KR-data> *development
<mike_> anyone know anything about firefox/opera conflicts in gutsy gibbon?
<lancerocke> legend2440: that worked
<lancerocke> legend2440: thanks so much
<mike_> prince_jammys, know anything about firefox/opera conflicts in gutsy gibbon?
<legend2440> lancerocke: does the app work?
<julle> i'm having hdd issues when bootingan ext3 hdd. its a primary partition, with only stuff on it. maybe i should have done a logical partition. it gets error and says something about superblocks?
<prince_jammys> mike_: no, i don't. i'm not sure what you mean by conflicts, but i doubt it.
<prince_jammys> mike_ are you m33..  who i was talking to earlier?
<legend2440> lancerocke:  yw
<KR-data> mike_, what conflicts do you have?
<mike_> prince_jammys: yeah this is me from earlier. i got flash working in firefox but i am restless til i figure it out in opera because i love opera so much.. you just figure its an opera issue or what?
<prince_jammys> mike_: my guess is that yes, it's an opera problem
<prince_jammys> mike_: did you try other things suggested in that bug report?
<mwazny> please help! I ran the update manager and now my wireless network adapter won't show up, and it's not even in the Hardware Drivers menu anymore. I'm running Hardy Heron and have a Broadcomm wireless adapter
<onefunk> how to get my cdrom drive to mount
<icesword> hardy=unstable
<KR-data> mike_, I got flash working on my opera on kubuntu, unfortunately I'm not at the box atm, but I can run a search if you want?
<mike_> prince_jammys: i quit trying after firefox worked
<icesword> onefunk, sudo mount -a
<prince_jammys> mwazny: try the hardy channel : #ubuntu+1
<mwazny> o ok
<mike_> KR-data: i appreciate anything you can do
<KR-data> mike_, tried this page: http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#flash
<prince_jammys> KR-data: earlier he installed the beta version of Opera 9.50, but also had opera from before. he couldn't play flash with the old opera, and the new opera is choppy
<NeT_DeMoN_> anyone here know anything about awn?
<KR-data> prince_jammys, I think it's 9.50 I'm running, but as I'm not at the box I can't check
<prince_jammys> i know nothing of awn
<NeT_DeMoN_> :(
<prince_jammys> what's wrong?
<lancerocke> legend2440: uve been very helpful. thank you
 * NeT_DeMoN_ is dying to have awn
<prince_jammys> NeT_DeMoN_: and you can't install it?
<NeT_DeMoN_> i know nothing about it
<NeT_DeMoN_> ive been trying to ask
<NeT_DeMoN_> so i dont mess up anything
<prince_jammys> NeT_DeMoN_: i think you have to add a repository and then apt-get install
<NeT_DeMoN_> prince_jammys: alright, thanks
<platinumblack> .
<prince_jammys> NeT_DeMoN_: just google ubuntu gutsy installing avant window navigator
<NeT_DeMoN_> prince_jammys: alright, thanks
<prince_jammys> NeT_DeMoN_: there's a how-to
<NeT_DeMoN_> alright
<kc8bpf> Hello
<prince_jammys> NeT_DeMoN_: this one will likely do: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<norty> Question: I want to setup my computer so that I can ssh into it from a remote location (typically from my laptop which is running windows xp). How do i do this? (I am running ubuntu 7.10)
<KR-data> mike_, I'll get someone over to set up an ssh-server at my box, so I can check the basic setup of my opera, but it might take a little while :)
<NeT_DeMoN_> prince_jammys: thanks
<lesshaste> I just did modprobe rt73..how do I start up the wireless networking now?
<lesshaste> ifup wlan0 gives me "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<onefunk> i tried sudo mount -a and still no sign of my cd rom drive
<onefunk> icesword, i tried sudo mount -a and still no sign of my cd rom drive
<norty> Question: I want to setup my computer so that I can ssh into it from a remote location (typically from my laptop which is running windows xp). How do i do this? (I am running ubuntu 7.10)
<frogzoo> !ssh
<ubotwo> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<abhi_> where can i find the thunderbird installation directory?
<icesword> onefunk, run mount,see where is it
<KR-data> mike_, it seems that the only thing I've done is to setup flashplugin-nonfree and it seems to just work
<macogw> norty: insteall oe...i cant hit backspace... install p...bah...install openssh-server
<qlinux> haii
<macogw> norty: sorry, but my terminal (which i use for irc) is currently broken so hitting backspace doesn't work right
<Gatton> abhi_, Thunderbird program file or where it stores your mail etc?
<abhi_> Gatton: where it stores my Mail
<Gatton> abhi_, you should have a .mozilla-thunderbird folder in your home folder. it'll have a folder with a crazy name like 2kvy2985.default etc
<abhi_> hmmmm... ok
<aurax> hello
<lesshaste> I just did modprobe rt73..how do I start up the wireless networking now?
<aurax> does anyone what package i have to install in order to have the file /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions (like in centos/redhat)
<norty> macogw, i get an error when trying to install openssh-server, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59113/
<fragged> mhm mplayer hangs with 'GNOME screensaver disabled' until I wait about a minute or hit control + c, any way to fix this?
<qlinux> hai abhi
<norty> Can someone help me with this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59113/
<macogw> norty: that's not openssh-server's fault. that's because you interrupted postgresql's installation.
<macogw> norty: you have to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to finish it
<macogw> norty: interrupting an installation is a bad idea
<norty> macogw, I wasn't trying to install postgresql, i already installed that yesterday
<macogw> norty: it looks like you didnt finish the postgres install yesterday
<macogw> norty: i mean, the error's complaining about postgresql, not openssh-server
<KR-data> norty, try following a setupguide for postgres
<macogw> norty: though i'm not sure why it's owned by not-you...
<norty> macogw, i understand, but postgresql works and is installed correctly, i deleted a bad version of it right before i installed a new version so that could be the problem but i did  the command and it gives me the same errors
<KR-data> macogw, postgres has it's own user for security
<norty> KR-data, i did, i followed it step by step and finished the installation
<macogw> norty: the "bad version" is still there then
<macogw> norty: or its configuration is still there
<yo2k__> hi... i can't upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, any suggest ... ?
<macogw> yo2k__: explain
<norty> macogw, i bet the config is still there, how do i find it and remove it?
<magnetron> norty: you should use the package system to uninstall software, you must not go about and just delete the files
<yo2k__> macogw: audo apt-get dist-upgrade, do nothing
<norty> magnetron, i didnt i did apt-get purge remove.. etc
<blankthemuffin> Ok so I just managed to do the impossible and stuff up my partitions with gparted. Seems I can nolonger get the "used" of my main ntfs partition, and therefore can't resize it. Ideas??
<yo2k__> macogw: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<magnetron> yo2k__: do you get any errors? in what way does it not work?
<macogw> yo2k__: well youd have to change the sources.list first, but dont do that. use the update manager. it has special checks so things dont break
<yo2k__> i use a main server
<macogw> yo2k__: gksu "update-manager -c"
<macogw> yo2k__: that doesnt matter
<lesshaste> I can't get my wireless to work..is it possible to install a hardy heron kernel to try that?
<yo2k__> macogw: i try that...
<magnetron> macogw: gksu requires gtk
<macogw> yo2k__: if you do a command line dist-upgrade, you have to change the sources.list to the new version's repos, but it doesnt do any checks
<macogw> magnetron: so?
<macogw> magnetron: ubuntu includes it...
<norty> macogw, regardless of the postgresql error, how do i get openssh-server, i did that command and it didn't install anything
<magnetron> macogw: he's on a server
<legend2440> fragged: do you have "stop xscreensaver" checked in mplayer preferences?
<macogw> norty: you cant install anything until you fix the postgresql
<macogw> magnetron: oh he is? he didnt say that...
<magnetron> macogw: he did
<macogw> magnetron: where?
<magnetron> <yo2k__> i use a main server
<macogw> magnetron: uh huh....i think that means the main repo
<fragged> legend2440, yes
<macogw> magnetron: because i said he'd have to change his sources.list
<magnetron> yo2k__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<norty> macogw, ok how do i fix the postgresql error, i think i didn't delete the config files, where might they be located?
<legend2440> fragged: does unchecking that help?
<macogw> norty: not like that
<yo2k__> magnetron, i try that... thank's...
<macogw> norty: uninstalling does not mean deleting the files
<magnetron> norty: deleting files will NOT solve your problem
<macogw> norty: thatd be a *bad* idea and maybe break worse
<fragged> It does, but it'd be preferable to have the screensaver disabled while playing the movie and then enabled again afterwards.
<norty> macogw, i understand but i have another postgresql installed and its the same version, i dont want to get rid of that...
<macogw> norty: to uninstall postgresql and remove all it's configs: "sudo aptitude purge postgresql"
<yo2k__> i use update manager, after open gui dialog and download 2 file and ... do nothing, the gui is close
<chrome-home> Hey can anyone recommend a good way to subscribe to an RSS feed of torrents and have the feed automatically download the files?
<atlef> need to reinstall, have /boot, /, /usr, /var,/home and swap. Which do i format and which do i keep.
<chrome-home> like, uTorrent does, ideally.
<legend2440> fragged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/152080
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 152080 in mplayer "mplayer doesn't turn off screensaver while playing because of a typo" [Undecided,Fix released]
<yo2k__> but do not error
<macogw> atlef: / has to be formatted.  /var's probably good to empty out.  keep home. swap's fine. boot....depends
<atlef> thx
<magnetron> !deluge | chrome-home
<ubotwo> chrome-home: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<macogw> atlef: well maybe rephrase. if you want to keep your user files, keep /home. otherwise, format it too
<chrome-home> magnetron: thanks :)
<atlef> ok
<cens0red> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3gMgK7h-BA&eurl=http://7.gmodules.com/ig/ifr?url=http://www.google.com/ig/modules/youtube_videos.xml&nocache=0&up_prefs_version
<macogw> atlef: i just partition as /, /home, and swap.  on a server i'd add /var because services can fill logs
<macogw> atlef: keeping /usr might keep your software that's installed...except that if its config is in /etc that wont help
<norty> macogw, i tried that command here was the output i got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59115/ ... wtf is going on??
<macogw> atlef: and at that point no point in reinstalling :P
<yo2k__> magnetron: still not work...
<macogw> norty: its still trying to finish setting up postgresql...
<magnetron> !doesn't work > yo2k__
<macogw> norty: are you sure "sudo dpkg --configure -a" doesnt help?
<atlef> macogw: thx
<norty> macogw, yes i did that command
<yo2k__> magnetron: yes, i follow that screen, but after finish in 'preparing...' then close...
<yo2k__> magnetron: no error warning or ...
<norty> macogw, it gives me the same error about trying to install postgresql 8.1
<macogw> norty: i have no idea how to undo what you broke.  all i can say is never try to delete files as a makeshift uninstall.
<Chen_TT> cens0red:So cool
<norty> macogw, i didn't i always used apt-get or aptitude..
<norty> macogw, can i use synaptic package manager to manually remove them?
<yo2k__> magnetron: i use in laptop acer aspire 1400
<macogw> norty: what was this "bad version" thing?
<macogw> norty: did you delete the postgresql user?
<norty> macogw, i messed up some config files and i couldn't remember how to fix them so i wanted to uninstall and reinstall
<coincoin169> hello
<norty> macogw, yes and then i made a new one
<coincoin169> anyone knows about bluetooth and pand ???
<macogw> norty: and when you tried to uninstall and reinstall you didnt know that uninstalling doesnt delete config files?
<norty> macogw, i guess i knew that but thought reinstalling would overwrite them
<lesshaste> I just did modprobe rt73..how do I start up the wireless networking now?
<macogw> norty: ok in the users & groups thing, try making your postgresql user be # 112 instead of whatever it is now
<Ergo^> :]
<norty> macogw, how do i set a user id.. ?
<mark[oz]> fellas
<macogw> norty: you're on a normal gui system, right?
<macogw> norty: not a server with all command line?
<norty> yes
<macogw> norty: go to system -> administration -> users & groups
<macogw> norty: and bear with me because i think the tool is slightly different on my computer since i'm running the development version of ubuntu
<macogw> norty: manage groups
<macogw> norty: click on postgresql
<macogw> norty: then properties
<macogw> norty: and set the group id number to 112
<macogw> norty: it should at least be *close* to those names for the buttons
<Daniel^> im running a realvnc server on my vista laptop, but for some reason i cant connect to it from my ubuntu laptop, with krdc, anybody knows why?
<Daniel^> i have disabled firewalls etc.
<jimcooncat> Daniel, try telnet laptop-ip-number 5900 and see if you get any kind of vnc message
<dfstefan> hello
<vallhalla> can any see this?
<lesshaste> how do I install the ati restricted graphics drivers?
<prince_jammys> !ati | lesshaste
<ubotwo> lesshaste: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<norty> macogw, i tried that but everytime i set it and then go back in to look to see if it stayed it goes b ack to its original id which is 1001
<rosebuntu> hi, everybody
<dfstefan> could please somebody ... give me a hint,,, on why i can't start install of ubuntu for 32 bits procs on an amd turion x64 ?
<lesshaste> prince_jammys, thanks.. at one point ubuntu offered them to me
<lesshaste> prince_jammys, but it doesn't anymore
<rosebuntu> hey guys, where are you from?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dfstefan, dl the i386 livecd and install from it
<dfstefan> i did ...
<dfstefan> it doesn't start
<jimcooncat> rosebuntu: there's 1130 users here, that might take a while
<dfstefan> i mean ... i get the screen with start or install ubuntu and rest of options
<norty> Does anyone know how i can change the UID of a user?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dfstefan, then what happened?
<dfstefan> but when i hit enter on options .. it starts loading untill a point and then it freeses
<macogw> norty: its actually a group ID i think
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dfstefan, try the safegraphic mode?
<macogw> norty: it doesnt save?
<norty> macogw, no
<dfstefan> same
<macogw> norty: weird...but it does ask for your password, right?
<dfstefan> i have ordered the cd ... and then downloaded a version
<dfstefan> same result on both cd's
<norty> macogw,  yes, when i click on the postgres user it says UID is 1001 and its grayed out and i can't change it, but when i go to manage groups and click on postgres and i change the group UI it changes but when i close everything and go back it goes back to 1001 not 112
<macogw> norty: but the GID stays 112?
<macogw> norty: or do both go to 1001?
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: you may need alternate or mini-iso install
<macogw> norty: because 1001 usually means *you*
<dfstefan> hum ... where can i get those from ?
<norty> macogw, the GUI that change goes back to 1001 and the UID of postgres stays 1001 the entire time
<prince_jammys> norty: try creating a user with id 112
<prince_jammys> maybe
<mactimes> Hello everyone.  Is there a way I can enable remote desktop to let me access a computer remotely, i.e. through VNC, but at logon screen, not being necessary to logged in and enabling remote desktop from that account?
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dfstefan> jimcooncat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD this is good ?
<prince_jammys> norty: is there currently a user with id 112?
<dfstefan> :) thank you
<norty> no
<insmod> <norty>just edit the group file --- done -- 2 secs
<norty> prince_jammys, ok i created the user and now it says the group 120 doesn't exist anymore..
<insmod> <norty>just edit the group file --- done -- 2 secs
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: yes, it takes a long time, for the actual installation; but less overall than dl the full install then installing.
<ukkopekka> little while after boot my usb suddenly stops working. its annoying to use historical ps2. I've searched solution from forums and lists but havent found any.
<prince_jammys> norty: eek
<rdsr> hey... does anyone know how to use the package mit-scheme-dbg
<dfstefan> i see. thank you
<dfstefan> i will try that
<rdsr> I have installed it .... but couldn't figure out how to use it
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: If possible do it at work or school where you'd have a second computer to look up questions or get back here for help
<insmod> <norty> use your fav editor and edit /etc/group
<dfstefan> doing that now ... i am at home
<dfstefan> thank you jimcooncat
<rdsr> hey... does anyone know how to use the package mit-scheme-dbg
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: you've already seen there might be something stopping you, so expect a glitch somewhere. yw
<dfstefan> eh
<prince_jammys> norty: might as well try the install/uninstall you were doing earlier
<dfstefan> but ,,, i don't understand why the x64 version worked
<norty> insmod, ok that worked now my error is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59116/
<norty> .. grr
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: I can't either. is it hardy, gutsy, or dapper?
<dfstefan> gutsy
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: no clue, I installed gutsy 32 on an amd64 just fine
<insmod> <norty> looks like you should just start it manually
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: maybe some wierdness with the display drivers
<dfstefan> i have an asus f3tc laptop
<insmod> <norty> if thar=t works move it later in the rc file
<dfstefan> with nvidia geforce 7300 video card
<norty> insmod, what?
<macogw> norty: it keeps trying to start postgres after it tries to configure it, he suggested starting it so it doesnt try to do it
<jimcooncat> dfstefan: that sounds reasonable. the install you'll do is more manual, so you'll see more of the error messages that might give you a clue if it binds up
<insmod> <norty> the rc.d init failed -- no biggy just start it in init.d then redo a good rc file if it works
<norty> insmod, sorry i dont konw what you mean - im a linux newbie
<norty> macogw, ok how might i do that?
<macogw> norty: i dont know what he's talking about now
<legend2440> dfstefan: did you try the different boot options by hitting the Fn keys from the livecd menu screen?
<dfstefan> i just gaved it another try ... changed the display to max it allowed me when pressed F4
<macogw> norty: i thought he was talking about doing "sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql start" but maybe not
<dfstefan> seems it passed the load screen
<rouini> hi there is there any 3d games for Ubuntu 7.10
<dfstefan> the one with horizontal bar
<jimcooncat> norty, you got any data worth saving?
<dfstefan> now ... it's a black screen
<coincoin169> rouini
<coincoin169> yes
<insmod> <norty>ls /etc/init.d
<coincoin169> world of padman.com
<norty> jimcooncat, now i have everything backped up in a txt file
<znlchicay> comment les gars???
<dfstefan> 1 step forward lol
<rouini> can give me the name of any 3d games
<norty> insmod, this is the error it says in the log file  : 2008-03-10 04:22:27 CDT FATAL:  could not access private key file "server.key": Permission denied
<insmod> <macogw>ya
<norty> insmod, ok i did ls /etc/init.d .. what now?
<jimcooncat> norty, you should just reinstall then after purging everything. sudo aptitude purge postgresql && sudo aptitude install postgresql
<macogw> rouini: frets on fire
<insmod> <macogw> and if it works just redo a new rc file
<macogw> rouini: its like guitar hero
<julle> rouini: wow
<znlchicay> Mais personne ne parle fancais ici???
<prince_jammys> !fr | znlchicay
<ubotwo> znlchicay: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<norty> jimcooncat, i tried purging but im getting this error and its not letting me purge
<macogw> rouini: i use an Xplorer 360 to play it :)
<jimcooncat> norty maybe postgres isn't shutting down?
<znlchicay> Ok merci
<macogw> rouini: i assume Quake, Doom, and Unreal Tournament are 3D.  they're all linux-native
<rouini> thank you so much
<macogw> rouini: you can play some Windows games in Wine too.  I know World of Warcraft is popular among Ubuntu users
<prince_jammys> rouini: open arena, also
<norty> jimcooncat, postgres isn't running
<macogw> rouini: Tremulus for aliens v. humans
<jimcooncat> norty, what's your error please
<norty> macogw, any ideas ?
<prince_jammys> norty: what about trying to reinstall it and then remove it?
<norty> jimcooncat, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59116/
<legend2440> rouini: http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Entertainment/3D_Games.html
<norty> prince_jammys, its already installed
<prince_jammys> norty: yes, but the installation is messed up apparently
<norty> but for some reason i am getting an error when i try to install other stuff
<norty> prince_jammys, if i could just purge and remove everything related to postgres and reinstall that is what i want to do
<macogw> prince_jammys: it's a permissions problem because of some config files that were changed.  can't purge the config files now though :-/
<rosebuntu> do you know KLDP?
<prince_jammys> macogw: what aaout trying to reinstall the package, and then purge it?
<insmod> <norty>sudo apt-get -f install
<rouini> my computer is amd 64 dual core is my computer support such games
<jimcooncat> norty: that's a startup error, not one you'd get from trying to uninstall
<macogw> prince_jammys: well he's already reinstalled it once...
<prince_jammys> ah
<prince_jammys> i thought he reinstalled and then messed with the config files
<norty> insmod, i keep getting the same error when i tried that command
<macogw> prince_jammys: he said he had a "bad version" (the version where he broke the config) so he uninstalled and reinstalled hoping itd overwrite the broken config
<norty> insmod, it seems to error when its trying to start up, how might i get it from trying to start right away?
<erawfish_> norty: why do you use insmod?
<norty> ?
<prince_jammys> insmod is a nickname here
<rouini> AMD is the best in games or Intel
<HinHin> Does anyone know where does apt-get -d (download only) stores the packages?
<insmod> <norty>sudo apt-get install postgresql
<jimcooncat> permissions must be hosed somewhere, reinstall seems only real recourse. but you have to purge your old setup
<erawfish_> HinHin: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<erawfish_> rouini: this is OT
<HinHin> erawfish_, ;) thanks
<norty> insmod, ok that installed a new version of postgres..
<insmod> <norty> :)
<norty> insmod, now what? should i try to purge everything now?
<jimcooncat> rouini: your graphics driver is more important for games than cpu
<Aranel> I bought a new 5 + 1 sound system but It doesnt give sound under Linux. I tried in Windows and it works.
<insmod> <norty> error should be fixed
<Aranel> How can I use it with Linux ?
<Linux_Fresher> !install
<ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<norty> insmod, it is not fixed, same error exists
<insmod> <norty> ? restart then see
<Linux_Fresher> !ntfs
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<swombat> is there a script i can install on Xubuntu that will jiggle the mouse every minute if there hasn't been any activity, to keep the sleep mode from kicking in?
<norty> ok
<Linux_Fresher> !ntfs-issues
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<rosebuntu> hey, i want to get Vista theme for Ubuntu
<macogw> swombat: why not turn off sleep mode?
<rosebuntu> where can i foind it?
<macogw> rosebuntu: gnome-look.org
<swombat> macogw: tried, spent several hours trying all sorts of things to do that, and failed
<insmod> <swombat> errr just turn it off
<swombat> (that was a month ago, don't ask me what i tried)
<rosebuntu> i can't find it in gnome.org
<macogw> swombat: did you check power settings?
<Linux_Fresher> i fail to understand the installation program of ubuntu :(
<swombat> yes yes and yes to the next question too :-)
<macogw> swombat: oh. re-check power settings
<onnorokom> hello
<swombat> nah, that i won't do, i don't have hours to try all the same things again
<onnorokom> plz help me
<mactimes> Is there a way I can enable "Remote Desktop" at GDM logon screen?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: why? you mark some checkboxes, stuff downloads and installs, you get on with life
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: again? did you try to reinstall?
<swombat> hence my question... is there a script i can install on Xubuntu that will jiggle the mouse every minute if there hasn't been any activity, to keep the sleep mode from kicking in?
<onnorokom> plz help me
<insmod> <swombat> lol just delete the line from xorg.conf -- done
<swombat> insmod: did that before, it didn't work
<aditsu> hi, I'm trying to start cron on a ubuntu machine, but it says "fail"
<onnorokom> insmod plz help me
<swombat> there's something else somewhere deep inside xubuntu (and no, it's not the BIOS settings) that kicks in sleep mode
<onnorokom> insmod plz help me
<insmod> <swombat> and uninstall all screensavers
<aditsu> where can I see the error details?
<legend2440> rosebuntu: http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys yesterday i spent around 4 hours on it , but it always tries to overwrite my windows .. i have uploaded some screenshots of it .. i think i will buy a fresh HD and install it on that .. so that nothing is lost :)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: wait the thing for installing software in ubuntu or how to install ubuntu itself?
<atlef> !ask | onnorokom:
<ubotwo> onnorokom:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<insmod> <swombat> you can also shut it off in bios for good -- best way
<Linux_Fresher> macogw trying to install ubuntu from Live CD to my 80 GB hd
<onnorokom> someone plz give me a site where i can found ubuntu software
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: it should give you an option to use what's available. if it doesnt your windows stuff is spread too far out leaving no nice large empty chunk.  try defragging
<rosebuntu> thank you, legend2440
<norty> insmod, nope that didn't fix it, the error is still the same
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: if that *still* doesn't work, use the manual partitioner
<swombat> insmod: believe me. I did all these things and they did not work
<swombat> so is there a script that does what i need?
<legend2440> rosebuntu: yw
<Linux_Fresher> macogw its all done, i have 15 gigs free, want to give ubuntu 5 gb of it
<insmod> <onnorokom>sudo synaptic
<norty> insmod, do you know where i might edit the config file so that it doesn't try to start up, that seems to be where it errors
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: hit "manual partitioner"
<atlef> !synnaptic : onnorokom:
<ubotwo> atlef: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<v3ctor> swombat: there is obviously something you missed, but if you want such a script you will most likely have to write one
<insmod> swombat : and get rid of the dot files
<Linux_Fresher> macogw .. yup .. i get stuck at the step 4 of installation
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: Linux_Fresher actually, first open a terminal and type "sudo gparted"
<insmod> <norty> rc
<onnorokom> insmod i couldn't understand
<norty> insmod, what is rc?
<swombat> v3ctor: i'm sure there is, but i don't have all the hours going spare to figure out what that is.
<swombat> insmod: what . files?
<insmod> <norty> the rc.0 files in /etc/
<Linux_Fresher> macogw when i choose /dev/sda1   [ thats my 80 gb sata HD which is fully ntfs and has 15 gb free ] .. it gives a warning/info message saying that i have selected the whole drive .. there i am not sure if its gonna format the whole drive which I dont want to happen
<v3ctor> swombat: will take you less time than finding a script that doesn't exist ;)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: run sudo gparted
<swombat> if the answer is that the script does not exist, you're right
<ctx144k> hello all
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: we're going to resize the partition so you have a free chunk for ubuntu
<ctx144k> i installed ubuntu on my pc
<onnorokom> what is synnaptic insmod?
<RabidWeezle> any xchat users? I lost my top menu, any hotkey to get it back?
<norty> insmod, rc.local?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw .. ok .. cool .. right now I am in windoz .. let me reboot to live cd
<swombat> v3ctor: so that means this laptop is basically useless. oh well.
<Linux_Fresher> brb
<ctx144k> i see, that there are UUIDs in /etc/fstab
<onnorokom> insmod i couldn't understand
<onnorokom> what is synnaptic insmod?
<jimcooncat> !synaptic | onnorokom
<ubotwo> onnorokom: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<insmod> swombat : any that use a gui or bakend -- i would just del all in your dir and recopy from skel
<jimcooncat> little spelling glitch
<ctx144k> are they workng too, if ill copy the disk via dd from one hda to sda for example?
<swombat> insmod: why would that change anything?
<norty> insmod, ok im in the rc file i dont know what to change.. any ideas?
<insmod> <onnorokom>: has programs to install
<insmod> swombat : that is where it loads
<oboy03> what does -f stand for in sudo apt-get install -f?
<oboy03> fix?
<swombat> hmm, iirc the sleep mode kicks in even when at the login screen
<swombat> but i guess it's worth a try
 * swombat logs out and waits to see if the sleep will still kick in
<insmod> <norty> http://www.netbsd.org/docs/guide/en/chap-rc.html
<mactimes> oboy03: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get  (fix broken packages)
<mactimes> oboy03: /s/packages/dependencies
<fx|RabBi2> hi all! how do i find out what dependencies openssl has? i dont find that on their homepage...
<beerdeaap> ldd `which openssl`
<fx|RabBi2> beerdeaap: ah very nice thank you, and can you maybe also tell me how to determine what requirements for a non installed version?
<fx|RabBi2> beerdeaap: speaking in terms of wanting to update from 0.9.8c to 8g?
<StiveG> is there any chan specific to Hardy?
<cpk1> !hardy
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<StiveG> have some bugs with latest updates...
<StiveG> ok, thanks :)
<insmod> <norty> try You can also use update-rc.d script as follows (update-rc.d removes any links in the /etc/rcX.d directories to the script /etc/init.d/service):
<insmod> # update-rc.d -f {SERVICE-NAME} remove
<uzumakinaruto> can someone help me with using wget to get only a subset of pages from a site?
<norty> insmod, i got it to stop trying to start automatically, it was a file in /etc/postgresql
<norty> and that fixed the error
<norty> now should i try to purge and remove everything?
<insmod> <norty>no need once the service stops it should be ok
<Byron> hi, i just bought a new screen, but i cant put the resolution up 1280x1050
<Byron> and the screen keeps telling me i need to
<Laughed> Hey guys, I was wondering... IF MS's answer to the Itunes app was its own Zune app, what does Linux have???
<insmod> <Byron>: add the option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<norty> insmod, but everytime i try to use apt-get it tries to setup the postgres installation that isn't complete
<Byron> can someone help me out?
<rosebuntu> Byron / you should insatll the driver for your video card
<norty> insmod, i want to get rid of that incomplete installation
<insmod> <norty>why not just remove it
<norty> hiow
<norty> how
<Byron> insmod: i tried that, but it didnt make any differnce
<norty> insmod, sudo apt-get remove postgresql-8.1 ?
<Byron> rosebuntu: im using  the nvidia-glx
<rosebuntu> all right
<insmod> sudo apt-get remove postgresql
<rosebuntu> Byron / you should the driver for nvidia
<Linux_Fresher> back soz it took longer than expected .. please see this link -->http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyz2.png
<norty> insmod, but its only the 8.1 version i want to remove, not the 8.3 version, what will postgresql do? remove them both?
<hindi> hi there, i have a problem using ice0.4 in ubuntu, can somebody help ?
<Byron>  rosebuntu: what do you mean? is the one ubuntu provided not correct?
<v3ctor> fx|RabBi2: the requirments should be in the INSTALL file
<Linux_Fresher> i got stuck here because it says all current partitions will be removed .. will that make me lose all my data ?
<insmod> <Byron>: if you added it to defualt it has to
<Byron> i've enabled the restricted driver
<rosebuntu> Byron / glx is a common for all video card. you should install driver for nvidia
<insmod> <norty>ya then reinstall the one you need -- or try sudo synaptic
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: exit the installer and follow these directions
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: http://pastebin.ca/936315
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  kk
<Byron> rosebuntu is that one i can get from the nvidia site?
<macogw> Byron: did you try the one from the restricted driver manager?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  very very nicely given .. thanks .. btw i have 1 Gig ram, is that Ok for swap file ? so that 4 Gigs remain for ext3 file system ? i cant give anymore space to it .. just freshly learning linux atm
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: yes, that's fine
<Byron>  macogw: yes
<Laughed> does anyone have the link for the lite iso version of ubuntu
<macogw> Byron: ok if that one doesnt work, then try the one from nvidia.com
<rosebuntu> Byron / yes, you should download it  from nvidia site
<hindi> whatever i do when trying to run  ices -c /usr/local/etc/ices.conf.dist i get : Could not find a valid playlist file.
<h40> hi!
<h40> anyone here good at html and got a few spare minutes?
<Byron> rosebuntu: ok im downloading NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12.pkg1.run
<macogw> h40: whats up? im more used to xhtml these days, but sure
<macogw> h40: this isnt really the channel for this though :P
<h40> im trying to formulate a table, for a navbar
<macogw> h40: O_o hello 1990s
<h40> if you could point me in the right direction, thatd be great
<Laughed> MOds: do you guys have the lionk for the lite version of ubuntu
<Laughed> I cant find it
<h40> im just used to getting great help here
<macogw> Laughed: xubuntu?
<Laughed> no, reg. there was a super lite ISO, I had the link but lost it
<fx|RabBi2> if i want to install openssl v 0.9.8g but i have already 0.9.8c installed, do i have to remove that before installing?
<macogw> h40: #html but really you should be separating style from content.  you can use an unordered list and some CSS
<Laughed> and searches arent pulling up swuat
<hindi> Here my question about ices again : whatever i do when trying to run  ices -c /usr/local/etc/ices.conf.dist i get : Could not find a valid playlist file.
<macogw> h40: if you have the css in a separate file, changing just that one file can change the layout of every page on your site
<hindi> Can somebody help on this ?
<h40> im so clueless =[
<h40> got a good website tutorial?
<h40> for creating CSS
<macogw> h40: if you'd like a recommendation for a book, Stylin' With CSS by Charles Wyke Smith is very good
<macogw> h40: for CSS.... w3schools should have it
<macogw> h40: that's best online reference
<h40> ok cool
<icesword> ah
<Linux_Fresher> macogw: 2 Qs: 1- MiB is same as MB or MegaBytes or its something else ?  2: Free Space Preceding: =?  do i have to keep some preceding space ?
<h40> ill check it out :-/
<prince_jammys> h40: this is a good one too: http://www.w3.org/MarkUp/Guide/Overview.html
<icesword> i cannot change my resolution
<fx|RabBi2> h40:  google for selfhtml imho best webdesign howto ever...
<icesword> i only can use 800X600
<h40> sweet
<h40> thx alot
<h40> everyone
<Laughed> nm, guys found it
<h40> just to give u an idea
<icesword> when i change to 1024X768,refresh rate turn to 0 hz
<icesword> :(
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: 1 MiB is "mebibyte" which is 1024 kilobytes, the old meaning for a megabyte. nowadays, megabyte officially means 1000 kilobytes because hard drive manufacturers like to cheat people out of storage space
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: #2 no
<_ruben> Laughed: JeOS is as light as you can get i guess
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: thats only in case you want to make the partitions out of order
<Byron> rosebuntu: its telling me to shutdown x before installing how do i do that?
<macogw> Byron: ctrl alt f1 to get to a terminal, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<h40> this is the image i made, and seperated already for a table
<Byron> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<blankthemuffin> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Laughed> The miniisntall is 9mb
<h40> http://www.ch40s.com/msr/img/navbar3.gif
<icesword> i cannot change my resolution,i can only use 800X600.when i change to 1024X768,the refresh rate turn to 0 hz,so that is the thing,how to fix it,:(
<Laughed> I just found it, ty
<norty> Question: How do I completely get rid of a user in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<macogw> h40: you want to use images of text instead of real text?
<prince_jammys> !ot > h40
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  excellent explaination :)
<macogw> h40: so bad for accessibility....
<icesword> i cannot change my resolution,i can only use 800X600.when i change to 1024X768,the refresh rate turn to 0 hz,so that is the thing,how to fix it,:(
<macogw> prince_jammys: leave 'im be. i'm helping him out and i dont feel like joining #html just to do so
<h40> accessibility? either way you click a button right?
<icesword> sorry,i repeat
<macogw> h40: if you're blind and you have a screenreader reading the text to you, the screenreader just says "there's an image"
<macogw> h40: it doesnt tell them what the text on the image says
<h40> ah ok
<icesword> and when i open the monitor settings,it said unknown
<macogw> h40: yes, blind people use the interwebs :)
<h40> im just not good enough to do so much
<h40> trying to keep it simple i guess :-/
<h40> i will relieve this room of html chat though
<h40> im checking those texts and sites out
<h40> thx again
<icesword> i cannot change my resolution,i can only use 800X600.when i change to 1024X768,the refresh rate turn to 0 hz,so that is the thing,how to fix it,when i open monitor resolutions settings,it said unknown
<h40> i cant PM u
<prince_jammys> h40: the texts explain "alt" tags which can go with your images for better accessibility
<ZeuGiRDoR> Hello, I've a question: How can I change the screen resolution of the gnome login screen?
<h40> k
<h40> macogw: i see, great
<macogw> h40: are you getting PMs?
<h40> yeah but i cant send you
<h40> any
<macogw> h40: oh ok.
<h40> unregistered
<macogw> !register > h40
<kadakas> Every time I install something on my Ubuntu 7.10, it breaks: programs will not start and after a reboot the whole system will not start - it just stays loading the start screen (showing only black screen and the mouse pointer). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  wow it seriously takes long time to finish :)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: what step is it on?
<neville_> Is there software for Kubuntu that can find every image on ones hard disk?
<Linux_Fresher> Move /dev/sda1 to the left and shrink it from 74.53 Gib to 69.53 gib
<icesword> thank you ,you guys,my problem is fixed,i changed the screen model
<icesword> coz i use virtual machine,compatibility is powerful,hehe
<Byron> i just tried to install the nvidia driver and it told me i need libc install but apt-get said libc isnt a package
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  done .. now making 1024 gb swap  pagefile
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: 1024mb, you mean ;(
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: * ;)
<fx|RabBi2> what would be the oackage name of a development environment? (development libraries  and c header files)
<Linux_Fresher> macogw: :) lol yup !!
<mexle> <--geht mal essen und so gelle
<icesword> !headers
<ubotwo> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<insmod> -dev
<WorkingOnWise> how can I male a removable hdd partition always mount to the same folder?
<macogw> WorkingOnWise: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<insmod> how can I male a removable hdd????
<macogw> WorkingOnWise: actually...here ill link you to a tutorial i did
<blankthemuffin> mmm, the wireless on my laptop seems to be dropping out or something well regually. I restart networking and it works again for a while
<chillitom> kernel updates have caused my graphics to screw up (screen is completely the wrong size and unusable), graphics card is intel 945
<macogw> WorkingOnWise: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/02/fun-with-etcfstab.html
<chillitom> how can I reinstall/reconfigure them?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  it messed up .. it got terminated .. following message came in the terminal from where i had done sudo gparted  :( :(  --> little big .. pasting it to bin
<Linux_Fresher> !pastebin
<WorkingOnWise> macogw: thanks
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: http://pastebin.ca
<Linux_Fresher> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59120/      .. i hope there is no data loss again >.<
<fx|RabBi2> what would be the package name of a development environment? (development libraries  and c header files)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: did that happen on gparted or the installer?
<fx|RabBi2> in other words what do i have to install to geht a development environment?
<icesword> fx|RabBi2, that depends,what you are trying to compile
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  whatever i am doing is to /dev/sda1 , it has no business with hdb ..     .. no like u said, i closed the installer, and this all is through gparted
<fx|RabBi2> icesword:  i am trying to compile openssl
<norty> Question: How do I completely get rid of a user in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: ok it probably jsut tried to mount it and wasnt allowed to.  go on to the installer
<ks3> fx|RabBi2: build-essential is a good start
<icesword> !headers | fx|RabBi2 ,don't know if it helps
<ubotwo> fx|RabBi2 ,don't know if it helps: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  starting .. also starting gparted again to see the status of my disks
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: dont run 'em both at once. the installer has a partitioner so if anything didnt finish it can finish there.
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: the installer will want to format / and swap anyway
<pajamian> fx|RabBi2: I would: apt-get build-dep openssl
<fx|RabBi2> ks3: icesword: hummkayyy... thanx so far,let me play with that...
<icesword> k
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  true, just want to make sure it hasned messed up hdb
<fx|RabBi2> pajamian: aha thanx
<co_manies> hello i'm eriel
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: if you didnt tell it to touch hdb, it didnt
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: it tries to automount everything when it finishes, and since you didnt tell it it could, it coldnt
<firefly> wow
<firefly> wow
<firefly> µÈµÈ
<pajamian> fx|RabBi2: you may need to enable the source repositories for that, but then it should install all the dependancies for openssl.
<macogw> firefly: wow?
<fx|RabBi2> pajamian:  its already working, thank you!
<pajamian> fx|RabBi2: yw
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  ok .. starting installer, btw following error appeared when I tried to start gparted again .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59121/
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: thats fine.  it's just saying you can *look* at the files on hdb but you're not allowed to do anything to them.  normal
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: just go on with the install.
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  okies, but this error wasnt there before, it started coming AFTER i resized partition on sda1 .. [ so it should have nothing to do with hdb ]
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i'm trying to ge tmy ipod to connect up to my laptop here,, but no joy, i have regular need at times to reboot my laptop to get usb devices working again, is there a way to get usb back without rebooting?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: it's not really an error. its just letting you know that it's not touching hdb
<icesword> macogw, what is Linux_Fresher doing
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  thats cool then
<macogw> icesword: partitioning
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  on a quest to install linux on HD through live cd .. trying to learn linux and let go of windows eventually :) .. i am as fresh as they come .. box-packed about linux
<NET||abuse> at the moment, i plugin the ipod, and it doesn't work, in /var/log/messages if i run "modprobe -i ehci-hcd" it says usb 2.0 started 8 ports (there's only 2 though), device detected ports 2-5
<NET||abuse> eugh,,, driver 10 dec 2004 ??? the what now? how old?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  ok,  i have reached step 4 of installer, so what to choose ? guided  entire disk [ no no] manual ?  go manual ?
<macogw> NET||abuse: often there are internal usb ports you dont know about.  my friend's webcam thats built in is technically usb
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: manual, as the directions i gave you say
<NET||abuse> macogw, ok,, that's a possability,, even still,, i want my ipod to connect,, and it won't, infact nothing usb will work, my usb wireless mouse, an external WD passport II 160GB drive
<lancerocke> Hi.... For some reason I cant open links from my IM client or XChat or even from my file browser (FE: open with Firefox). Any ideas?
<icesword> macogw, so you mean i am here,to waste people's time,and done nothing useful
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how do i change permissions for a dir and its sub-dir?
<macogw> icesword: huh?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> with command line
<macogw> icesword: go read your PMs
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  ya, but since gparted now keeps crashing,  i am stuck at 06. step of that pastebin instructions
<pajamian> [Hardy]TuTUXG: chmod -R
<prince_jammys> [Hardy]TuTUXG: chmod -R 755 the_dir   (755 is whatever you want of course)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: ok fine then use the partitioner in the intaller. i just think gparted is nicer
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pajamian, prince_jammys , thx
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: the screenshot you linked before was that you were clicking on sda instead of sda1
<icesword> macogw, i thought coz that time i said rm -rf / you are still angry with me.? now i regret,i don't mean it,
<chillitom> X keeps booting from xorg.conf.failsafe without giving a reason, any ideas?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: but you've already resized sda1 so it's fine.  there should be a line that's about free space now
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  yup, yesterday one guy told me here that dont touch sda1 , thats what i am doing wrong, that i am supposed to click sda and NOT sda1
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: he was wrong
<Linux_Fresher> >.<
<lancerocke> For some reason I cant open links from my IM client or XChat or even from my file browser (FE: open with Firefox). Any ideas?
<dj_> Ist hier jemand der deutsch kann?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: sda1 is your windows partition.  ive never resized a partition in the current installer. but there should be free space listed now?
<macogw> !de | dj_
<ubotwo> dj_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dj_> Danke schön
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  ok, now i am at the step 4 screen , so the partition resizing seems to have gone well, new option 'free space' 5371 MB' has now appeared ..  i have to again split this one into 1024 mb and the rest for ext 3 ?
<dj_> weil ich viele Iternet ardios nicht hören kann ich benötige hilfe
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: yes
<Itaku> how do i start sshd on ubuntu
<chillitom> kernel updates have borked my gfx, any command to run to fix them? intel 945
<macogw> Itaku: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Linux_Fresher> ok choosing freespace and click new partition table or click forward ?
<Itaku> thanks
<macogw> dj_: ich sproiken nein deutsch.  --> #ubuntu-de
<Itaku> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: new partition
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  primary  or logical ?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: whatever takes your fancy
<ks3> Itaku: have you installed the openssh-server package?
<Itaku> er i think
<Itaku> how do i reinstall it
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  currently please dont leave decisions on me .. i have .0001 % of brain about all this as compared to what u have :)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: it doesnt matter.  it only matters if you're gonna have like 5 different OSes
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: just go with primary to be easy
<ks3> Itaku: apt-get install openssh-server, or apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server
<blankthemuffin> "No ProbeResp from current AP ...... Assume out of range
<Itaku> it said it is the latest version, then it reset it =S
<blankthemuffin> :S
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  kk,  next is new partition size in mb .. so 1 gb [1000 mb] there for swap file,  location for the new partition: beginning .. use as ext3 .. mount point field is empty
<bowen0507> Hi, I am having problems with an external monitor on a Asus EEE PC. I am planning to use as a "Kiosk" type system. The problem is that sometimes when the system boots up to a blank screen but appears when the mouse or keyboard is moved or pressed. Also the external monitor (external) stops displaying the correct resolution at the same time. Anyone got any ideas on what I could try?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: for swap file, choose use as swap. swap has no mount point
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: for the other one choose use as ext3. mount point is a /
<jsoft> How do I know if ALSA is working properly?
<jsoft> Im trying to get it working in wine
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  kk .. will come back in 2 mins after doing these changes u said
<macogw> jsoft: if your computer makes noises, it works
<macogw> jsoft: if it cant make noises, it doesnt
<icesword> hhehehe
<sbaynham> jsoft: What precisely is the problem with alsa?
<icesword> it is said alsa is not latest technology
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  it worked .. now  'free space' option in main install window is 4367 mb,   it made a new one /dev/sda2 swap 1003 mb .. used:unknown  .. so i choose free space again .. and format it to ext3 ?   [ why do i have a feeling that every thing is going too smooth to be true ? ]
<kadakas> Every time I install something on my Ubuntu 7.10, it breaks: programs will not start and after a reboot the whole system will not start - it just stays loading the start screen (showing only black screen and the mouse pointer). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<kadakas> dmesg shows no errors
<icesword> kadakas, if livecd works?and how do you install
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: because you dont know how to trust computers due to too much time spent using windows
<kadakas> livecd works
<pajamian> kadakas: run memtest
<kadakas> everything starts working when i restore /etc
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  :)
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  so i go ahead and choose 4367 mb free space and click new partition i guess
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: yep
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  first swap one was primary , so this one becomes logical or it can remain as primary too ?
<hindi> i have a problem using ice0.4 in ubuntu .... can somebody help ?Here my question : whatever i do when trying to run  ices -c /usr/local/etc/ices.conf.dist i get : Could not find a valid playlist file.
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  and mount point drop list was empty .. so i have put "/" there without quotes
<lancerocke> For some reason I cant open links from my IM client or XChat or even from my file browser (FE: open with Firefox). Any ideas?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  will click OK after u reply to both above :)
<hrw> someone know why Dapper default kernels does not boot in virtualbox?
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: that drop list never works for me either, you did it right, though.
<Tooommi> Why does Firefox not delete the cache folder in /home whenever I oder it to do so?
<Tooommi> order*
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  and the first option ?  i have selected 1 gb swap partition as primary , so this second 4 gb one becomes logical or it can remain primary too ?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: primary too.  yes, that's fine. go ahead
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  cool .. soz i thought u went afk
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: I usually put my swap partition at the end.
<lancerocke> Anyone?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: i was helping someone with htm
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: with html, i mean
<bazhang> Tooommi: you can set it to do so every time you quit firefox, including cookies, history passwords, etc
<Tooommi> bazhang: that's what I'm doing, but the cache is not deleted
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  np m8 :) .. clicking  Forward key !!   [ i have butterflies now !! slowly i am sailing away from the sea of viruses malwares spywares and crappy WinDoz Os!! ]
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: you can make it primary or logical, it shouldn't matter.  That said, if you might end up with more than 4 partitions total then you need to create an extended partition and have some of them be logical (no more than 3 primary)
<bazhang> Tooommi: you are quitting firefox and a window does not come up?
<danand> Tooommi - Firefox has its cache folder in the ~/.mozilla dir. the ~/.cache folder is used by another app
<macogw> pajamian: he's only gonna have 3 total
<pajamian> then it doesn't matter
<timob> hi, is it possible to suspend to ram when your root device is on a USB device ?
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  excellent explaination :)
<Tooommi> danand: okay. I thought it would be the firefox cache since it's in /home/.firefox/cache
<Tooommi> .mozilla/firefox my bad
<bdgraue> hello, i want automatic login and startx, how can i do this? i want to run openbox without an login manager
<pajamian> bdgraue: you don't have to run startx in a default ubuntu install and it's trivial to set it up with an automatic login.
<Linux_Fresher> macogw: omg .. big list of Migrate Documents and Settings .. its asking me all stuff from my windows installation .. do i need any of these ?
<Tooommi> bazhang: a window does come and the box with 'delete cache' is checked but it does not delete it
<bdgraue> pajamian: its not an default installation
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  i guess not .. going ahead
<bdgraue> pajamian: in an default ubuntu installation i have an gdm as login manager and i will do it without an login manager
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: nope
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: just skip that
<swombat> right, even at the login screen the laptop disables the screen after a while. So the .-files have nothing to do with it.
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  did it !! no hang backs to windowZ !! gonna learn linux as if it was my first OS of life !!
<lancerocke> For some reason I cant open links from my IM client or XChat or even from my file browser (FE: open with Firefox). Any ideas?
<lancerocke> Anyone
<swombat> so, does anyone know of a script which would do something like jiggle the mouse every minute, to prevent Xubuntu's sleep mode from kicking in?
<lancerocke> Please
<pajamian> bdgraue: all you have to do in a default install is to go into system menu / administration / security tab and check the box for automatic login and select a user there.
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: so now you're at the end?
<cerneula> hello everyone, I'm a linux newbie using Ubuntu 7.10. Can anyone help with a problem with my monitor resolution? Thank you!
<bdgraue> pajamian: but that uses the gdm
<bdgraue> pajamian: and it starts the gdm, but gdm need to much RAM
<pajamian> bdgraue: yes, but the user won't see it, it will go straight in and log the user in.
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  was wondering if i can skip the password field in "who are you" screen .. i am the sole user of this pc
<bazhang> cerneula: what card and what driver; how did you install said driver
<dejavu_> hi
<bdgraue> pajamian: its not about what the user will see ;)
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  later on i dont want that OS keeps asking me for my password for every mouse click
<bdgraue> its about my memory
<hindi> i have a problem using ice0.4 in ubuntu, can somebody help ? Here my question about ices again : whatever i do when trying to run  ices -c /usr/local/etc/ices.conf.dist i get : Could not find a valid playlist file.
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: no, you cant. you need that password to allow administrative actions. thats what keeps it secure
<cerneula> ok, thank you for answering, hold on a second
<pajamian> ahhh, ok, well, I'm not sure how else to do it.  You may be able to find a lighter weight login manager.
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: it wont ask for every mouse click. it's not vista.
<bazhang> haha
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  :)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: it will only ask to install software and change system configurations
<bdgraue> pajamian: i am searching for a way without login manager
<cerneula> Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  and i guess password can be changed later on ofcourse ?
<bdgraue> without kdm, gdm, xdm or similar
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: yes, of course
<pajamian> bdgraue: ok, I would imagine you can do it, but I don't know how.  I wish you luck.
<cerneula> how do I look for the driver, though?
<blankthemuffin> Guh, Any ideas as to why my desktop cube will not spin?
<bazhang> cerneula: is that an older card? what seems to be the problem?
<danand> Tooommi - Is the cache thats being kept from a recent session ?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: leave it to microsoft to steal ideas from unix and not even steal them *properly*
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: of course you can change your password whenever you want, and it doesn't prompt for it for every administrative action, if you've approved one recently it remembers the approval and lets you do more without having to type your password.
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  yup .. around 3k usd which went to M$ should have gone to linux :( "Ready To Install"  .. checking out the "advanced..." tab
<blankthemuffin> lol, needed to enable "cube rotate"
<cerneula> well, when I log into the system, the system has a 1440x900 which doesn't work properly.
<Tooommi> danand: What do you mean? If the cache is from a recent session?
<bazhang> cerneula: what are the symptoms? black screen or what
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: ignore the advanced tab
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: just hit ok
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  linux guys dont steal data right ? i mean if they are pure, i can click popularity contest  package usage survey
<bazhang> back in a minute..
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: sure you can. its just to tell which software to give priority to for bug-fixes
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: "hmm we have time to fix X number of bugs...what are the X most popular programs?"
<cerneula> Symptoms: bad colours, bad screen size
<cerneula> I change that in Screen and Graphics, selecting 1280x1024, eveythings works great then, but when I log out an back in again the screen switches back to the previous resolution... every time
<danand> Tooommi - check the date the files in your /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/..../cache folder. are they recent or old?
<Linux_Fresher> device for bootloader installation (hd0)  not touching that one !!
<Linux_Fresher> its installing !! :) :)
<Tooommi> danand: well, they are rather new. 2 days old is the maximum
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  plz pm me your email id, messenger contact everything !! you are such a great help that if i dont find u in this channel, i can still mail you or something !!
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: i'm always here
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: if i'm not here, i'm walking between classrooms
<cerneula> ok
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  Fine !! but in few days i will steal your email id for sure !! :P
<icesword> how
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  lol j/k
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: i've got quite similar problem. my usb works after boot but after few moments all usb suddenly stops working. i've read forums and stuff, but not found solution.
<StefanW> oh noes, support stalkers!
<pajamian> hehehe
<danand> Tooommi - hmmm... strange one. Have you tried using the edit -> preferences --> privacy tab and checking the settings under private data box. you can also press clear now and see if that helps
<li-plu1> I need to get my wifi network card to work
<Chinaski> ciao a tutti
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  so this installation when it finishes its done  or needs a few reboots and some more stuff still needs to be done ?
<Chinaski> !LIST
<Tm_T> Chinaski: please don't
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<li-plu1> how can i get started?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: itll be done, just reboot into it.  there will be about 200 updates waiting for you though
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: you will end up with two reboots
<Tooommi> danand: I've tried that at first, then to delete it when Firefox is closed. Both methods does not work. Well, looks like it can't be helped then
<Linux_Fresher>  thats all cool  2 is much better than 20
<Tooommi> danand: I can still delete them in the filemanager I guess
<Linux_Fresher> plus even live cd launches fully operating os in lesser time than windows xp
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: you will need to reboot after the initial install and it will come up with your new ubuntu install, then there will be a bunch of updates and since one of them is a kernel update a reboot will be needed after the updates.
<Aprilis> What can I download to open .rar files?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel cerneula
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  kk .. guide me through that after first reboot
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: dont need to
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: itll just tell you there are updates.  you hit apply updates and ignore it for about an hour
<danand> Tooommi - very odd :( - you could always try moving the firefox folder, so that firefox has to create a new one... see if that helps it out
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  aww !! dont u shoo me away half way now !! :P
<joricj> how do i clear my downloaded debs? sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb gives me "sudo: unable to execute /bin/rm: Argument list too long"
<onefunk> hi
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  its that simple ?  man, this linux thing seems too good to be true .. there HAS TO BE some pitfall ..
<lancerocke> For some reason I cant open links from my IM client or XChat or even from my file browser (FE: open with Firefox). Any ideas?
<lancerocke> please
<Aprilis> Or rather, what's the Ubuntu equivalent for Winrar?
<kadakas> file-roller
<pajamian> Aprilis: unrar
<Tooommi> danand: I think it's not that much of a problem. Then I delete it manually. Thanks for your replies
<icesword> joricj, sudo apt-get clean
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I'd like to have compiz running on my machine, it doesn't work with ubuntu but it dos with Mandriva (live)
<danand> Tooommi - np
<Aprilis> pajamian:  Shall I just sudo apt-get unrar?
<Tooommi> another question: are the .deb packages in /var/cache/apt/archives still needed?
<bazhang> cerneula: you still there? sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<joricj> icesword: thx
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: very new ATI graphics cards and Brother printers...and umm...really obscure things like a keychain that's a digital picture frame...
<ndlovu> I'm looking for a good iax2 client for ubuntu - anyone here tried zoiper?
<cerneula> ok, thank you, I'll try
<pajamian> Aprilis: yep, though that's a terminal program, there is probably a nice gui one too, but I don't know because I just use the terminal one.
<danand> Aprilis - sudo apt-get install unrar
<onefunk> anyone know a macdrive equivalent
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: oh and you cant pay for software for it on the shelf at the store.  you're forced to download it for free ;)
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: hey, what graphics card do you have :)
<Aprilis> pajamian:  Anything that'll open rar files.  Thanks!
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, hey, yeh, that's what happens.. usb works for a while,, then just dies, can't get anything back without rebooting.. have you found a way to get usb back at all without a reboot? What model of machine is this happening on for you? I'm on an nx6110
<bazhang> onefunk: what is macdrive
<Aprilis> danand:  Oh!  Thanks!
<cerneula> I had it already
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, an nvidia, but pls tell me how to give me more details ?
<onefunk> bazhang: it is for accessing and using a mac formatted external harddrive
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: the lspci command in a terminal should give you more information :)
<icesword> bazhang, i think he said it is a backup disk of apple
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] (rev a1)
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  yeah someone here explained me yesterday about software repository thingy .. i was freaked out .. everything just at your fingertips .. i wonder why windoz didnt steal that trick xD
<danand> cerneula - have you tried setting screen res etc with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: because you usually have to pay for windows software
<joricj> icesword: it seems i still have a LOOOT of used space that i can't account for, what would be the best strategy to find out the biggest files on my harddisk ?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: and if microsoft did that for the free stuff all the for-pay companies would get angry at them
<cerneula> yes, but I hhave only made things worse
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: linux devs dont have to worry about business relations
<macogw> joricj: applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<icesword> joricj, no,you don't need ,usual install will take up 2g,openoffice and gnome is biggest
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  yup .. btw are 6 months adequate to be a good user of linux ? so that i will convert my whole netcafe with 30 comps on ubuntu
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: back
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, I do believe there's only 32 M of ram on board
<bazhang> cerneula: could you please install pastebinit? sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: I've checked, the restriced driver manager should offer you a driver which will work with compiz
<cerneula> sure
<joricj> macogw, icesword: thx
<onefunk> i see my mac formatted external harddrive but can't access it
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: yeah thats about how long i used it before i was confident enough to start using unstable software (which i dont really recommend you do)
<cerneula> ok
<macogw> joricj: np
<mjec> Hi guys, my partition table has died and I have a device-hosted (extended partition) truecrypt volume. I know its location (sector) but I don't know how to mount it. Any ideas?
<joricj> the disk user analyzer looks sweeeeet
<cerneula> done
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  so still ubuntu is kind of unstable ?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: but i have a book called the Linux Phrasebook to learn commands
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: no it's stable
<bazhang> cerneula: then in the terminal cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and tell us the url it gives you here
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: I've seen people convert in less, it depends on how attached to windows you are and what you do.
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: i use the unstable development branch
<blankthemuffin> Could anyone recommend a wifi scanner / manager app?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  yup i will get that book too
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: im using the alpha version right now to try to find the bugs so they can be fixed in time for next month's release
<cerneula> http://paste.stgraber.org/1372
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: the Official Ubuntu Book is also probably a good choice for starting with
<bazhang> cerneula: thanks looking now
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: thing is, you can always find people to help with any problems in here.
<cerneula> thank YOU!
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: the Official Ubuntu Book is about how to use ubuntu.  the linux phrase book is command line stuff...which..honestly isnt all that needed with ubuntu. im just  geek.
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:   thats very very true 		
<danand> onefunk - check you have the correct modules loaded in the kernel for accessing a mac formatted drive... not exactly sure what these are ... you'll have to google for the names of the module.
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, that's already installed
<macogw> pajamian: well im just talking about if you want to learn teh system inside and out
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: and you've restarted your system after enabeling the restricted driver?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  well, i knew dos very well, so windows went well for me coz i knew what was happening behind the scene .. thats a good foundation .. i wish similar for linux too
<danand> onefunk - i remember seeing an option in the kernel config for accessing mac formatted drives ... just can't remember what it is?
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, off course, it's long time ago that I installed that driver
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg cerneula try this and set it to the resolution you wish see if that helps
<cerneula> ok
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: then you should be able to enable compiz
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: probably dont want to follow my method of learning.... poke poke poke poke *break* "oh crap!  whatd i do? uhh....." poke poke poke *break worse* "uh oh" poke poke *fix* "whew...that was close"
<lancerocke> For some reason I cant open links from my IM client or XChat or even from my file browser (FE: open with Firefox). Any ideas?
<lancerocke> please
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, ok, how do I enable it ?
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: I have not found a way to get usb back without reboot. I must use historical ps2 keyboard and mouse :) I'm not at laptop. I've got m32n sli deluxe motherboard.
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: system -> preferences -> looks -> visual effects tab
<macogw> lancerocke: system -> preferences -> preferred applications.  make sure firefox is set as your browser
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  lol .. dataloss breaking non bootable system viruses, worms, spywares etc are all toffies which a pro-windows user carries in his left and right pockets
<pajamian> macogw: LoL, you learn a lot that way
<danand> macogw - think thats the way most of us do it :)
<lancerocke> macogw: thanks
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, damn, it's annoying.
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, i'm on laptop, no ps/2 port so if i want to use a mouse rather than touchpad then i have to have usb
<macogw> danand: i think thats how just about anyone that knows a lot about computers does it.  the ones who know enough to put "microsoft word, excel, powerpoint" on their resumes and memorize a series of clicks...they dont learn that way
<cerneula> it didn't return anything, I guess I have to log out and back in to check?
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, I tried to, but no, it doesn't work
<Linux_Fresher> macogw: Bug: shift + tab  in pidgin text field doesnt take the text cursor back !! 			
<chillitom> how can i disable the bell on the console?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: not a bug
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: does it give you an error :) ?
<lancerocke> test link: www.google.com
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  it should take it to left if shift is pressed
<bazhang> cerneula: it did not do anything at all?
<lancerocke> macogw: that did it
<icesword> chillitom, what bell on the console
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: thats what backspace is for :P
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, yes, but it went that fast that I could not note it, the only thing I saw was : impossible to run
<macogw> lancerocke: good
<lancerocke> macogw: thanks again
<cerneula> no
<Linux_Fresher> 93% :)
<macogw> chillitom: edit -> current provile -> uncheck terminal bell
<danand> chillitom - System -> preferences -> sound. Select the "system beep" tab and uncheck the box marked "enable system beep"
<cerneula> well, I don't know if we understood each other
<chillitom> icesword: on the text consoles, it beeps the pc speaker whenever I autocomplete anything
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: in a terminal, please try compiz --replace &
<bazhang> then try this cerneula: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<icesword> chillitom, did you run ubuntu in virtual machine
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: and tell me the error output :)
<chillitom> danand: can't log into X at the moment
<cerneula> my configuration right now is fine, the problem is everytime I log out I have to configure it again, that is why a
<macogw> danand: THATS where teh visual bell is!
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: i mean m2n32 sli deluxe. at forums people have this kind of problems but no solution
<macogw> danand: ive been trying to remember where i set that for days!
<cerneula> I ask you I have to log in again
<Linux_Fresher> cerneula:  that happens in Live CD as nothing is saved .. are u in Live CD ?
<danand> chillitom - ok... that bell is annoying :)
<cerneula> no, I'm not
<AutoMatriX> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0328 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<AutoMatriX> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<AutoMatriX> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<AutoMatriX> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<AutoMatriX> Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
<cerneula> in a live CD
<AutoMatriX> Checking for nVidia: present.
<FloodBot3> AutoMatriX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> cerneula: okay, well try that command first, then we will have to edit your xorg.conf to include the higher modeline that you want as it is not present now
<bluecake> how to edit pdf file? which app?
<cerneula> ok
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, well, do you ever get the same issue with a windows xp install on that?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  DONE !! restarting !!  brb !!
<icesword> !pdf
<ubotwo> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<lancerocke> whats the command to re-install something again?
<Linux_Fresher> :)  :D
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, or any other OS ?
<danand> macogw - visual bell and system bell are under that tab.
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: no.
<macogw> danand: yeah i couldnt find that. i thought i did it in comiz
<macogw> danand: having the whole screen dim was getting annoying
<quick_> hi
<bazhang> pdfedit bluecake
<danand> lancerocke - sudu apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<icesword> lancerocke, usually ./excutable
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, one thing i have noted is the age of the usb2.0 driver in use in /var/log/messages, when i reinstall the ehci_hcd driver with modprobe, it says december 2004
<macogw> lancerocke: sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
<quick_> whoi is czech room for ubuntu users please ?
<danand> lancerocke - *sudo
<bluecake> bazhang, thx
<li-plu1> I need help setting up my atheros wireless network car
<lancerocke> thanks guys
<Pici> !cz | quick_
<ubotwo> quick_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: tried different keyboards and mice, no effect
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, got ejected by floodbot, normal :D but I set you the output line per line in private
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, if you tail /var/log/messages and then in a seperate terminal run "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd; sudo modprobe -i ehci_hcd;",, watch for the messages and paste bin them would you?
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, got it ?
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: yeap ;)
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: check the pm ;)
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does 'to leverage' mean in linux/Documentation/preempt-locking.txt: "Thankfully, the Linux preemptible kernel model leverages existing SMP locking mechanisms. Thus, the kernel requires explicit additional locking for very few additional situations."?
<bazhang> bullgard4: uses
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you very much.
<Pici> bullgard4: Try ##linguistics or #ubuntu-offtopic next time around :)
<onefunk> any musicians?
<cerneula> ok, done
<bazhang> cerneula: now reboot
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: same dec 2004
<cerneula> c u in a moment
<bazhang> okay
<macogw> Pici: there's a ##linguistics?
<bullgard4> Pici: Stop it. My question is Ubuntu related.
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, that's arse isn't it..
<Linux_Fresher> that was pretty fast restart .. i am no more in Live CD , i am in ubuntu proper now !!
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, i dunno,, bit pissed off with hardware support just now.. my laptop doesn't even stay in suspend, it turns itself back on after 10 minutes.. how insane is that??
<Pici> macogw: #linguistics, sorry :)
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: see the orange rectangle with the white starburst in the middle of it? its in the top right part of the screen?
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: :)
<pajamian> wb Linux_Fresher and congrats
<shahrukh> Hello
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  yup  .. update manager has started .. it also had another icon about restricted drivers, but that text i could not read .. the update manager text overwrote that window
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  thanks :)
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, i was trying to just leave some articles open and a OOo write document open while i was going to sleep, so i stuck it into suspend,, turn out lights and lie down, then "whuuuuuuush" fans kick off ten minutes later and keep me awake,, stupid thing turns back on..
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: when the updates are done, you can look at that. it probably has binary drivers to get 3D on your graphics card
<shahrukh> I need help regarding updating from Ubuntu 6 > 7, can anyone please please help?
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: you'll want to install whatever restricted drivers it recommends, but you can't do it while running the updates.
<bazhang> !yay | Linux_Fresher
<ubotwo> Linux_Fresher: Glad you made it! :-)
<macogw> shahrukh: 6.what to 7.what?
<Linux_Fresher> bazhang:   :)
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, need to figure out this usb junk,, and maybe then look at the suspend issues
<macogw> shahrukh: you can go from 6.10 to 7.04, but you cant skip releases
<shahrukh> I have ubuntu 6.06 and ubuntu 7.10 CDs
<shahrukh> But the 7.10 CD is corrupt or something
<NET||abuse> or maybe thing will be better if i install a clean install from the next major release yeh?
<macogw> shahrukh: you need to update one at a time. 6.06 to 6.10 yo 7.04 to 7.10
<bazhang> shahrukh: how much ram what cpu
<Linux_Fresher> everyone in this channel including the bot are so cool  lol .. THANK YOU GUYS !! ----<(@
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: you'll probably want to install other stuff too depending on what you want to do.  I usually install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and also add the medibuntu repository and install w32codecs and libdvdcss from there.
<shahrukh> RAM = 1GB
<cerneula> hello again
<bazhang> shahrukh: then you can go for the 7.10 CD
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  yup !! now i want everything !!  first to dl this 250 megs of basic updates i guess
<cerneula> bazhang?
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: http://pastebin.com/m13d591e
<bazhang> cerneula: how did it go?
<cerneula> ok, now this is very interesting
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: its been out for 5 months...there've been a lot of security patches in that time.  thats why we dont get viruses ;) things get patched *fast* and *often*
<shahrukh> Well, I can't install directly from the CD, it gives an I/O buffer error
<cerneula> it did not work, BUT... this time I changed something
<shahrukh> Can I update directly from there?
<bazhang> cerneula: okay go ahead
<macogw> shahrukh: do you have 6.06 installed?
<shahrukh> Yeah
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, yeh, dunno what to make of it..
<Oliver8> I downloaded multiverse repo from net, and how to burn , I dont know, I mean what dirctory structure should be, shold pool be on root or what?
<shahrukh> I am currently using that
<bazhang> shahrukh: the 7.10 cd? sure
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  later on after all basic stuff is done, i am gonna come back here to haunt u with wine !! all games i play are listed as WORKING in appdb of wine, so !!!!!
<shahrukh> yeah
<shahrukh> Its right infront of
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  yup , i wonder if Big Billy has a good retirement plan  !! xD
<shahrukh> So, I just update my packages?
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: ahhh, np, I know a thing or two about wine, I will give you some tips to make managing the games, etc a lot easier.
<joricj> my sound works! :D next thing i would like to fix is wifi: right now i have to open ndisgtk, remove driver, add driver. wifi then works (for the current boot) but in stdout/stderr it prints: module configuration already contains alias directive
<macogw> shahrukh: the update manager should have an option for you to upgrade to 6.10 (Edgy)
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian: :) little offtopic but try warhammer .. it PWNZ .. and wait for starcraft 2 !!
<macogw> shahrukh: once that update happens you can update from there to 7.04 (feisty) and from there to gutsy (7.10)
<cerneula> in there is Screen Resolution dialog box, there is a tick box at the bottom, which reads Options -- Use only as default for this machine or something like that in English, I'm using a Spanish interface
<macogw> shahrukh: alternatively, wait a month and the next LTS release will happen
<macogw> shahrukh: upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04 (from LTS to LTS) will be a supported upgrade
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: LoL, I have a few apps I use with wine, but I try not to get into a new game very often or I won't end up ever getting any work done! LoL
<shahrukh> That is nice
<joricj> anyone knows how i can fix that situation ? my last question regards beagled/trackerd which somehow i installed them maybe or they got installed when i upgraded to 7.10
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  :P
<cerneula> what it did this time, I rebooted twice was ticking that, and the computer started with the wrong configuration, but after logging in it automatically changed after a couple of seconds to the right configuration!
<shahrukh> I'll just update the required software for now then
<macogw> joricj: whats wrong with them?
<shahrukh> Thanks guys
<bazhang> cerneula: okay good news
<macogw> joricj: other than them being silly?
<Creationist> Is it possible to install KDE 4.1 through apt?
<cerneula> but why does it do that??
<bazhang> Creationist: sure
<danand> Oliver8 - you may want to take a look at the package apt-mirror for help with that
<joricj> macogw: i'd like them gone. i don't use them and when i start up they take up 20% of my cpu for about a full minute
<shahrukh> Later then. Rock on!
<shahrukh> Thanks again.
<cerneula> how can you oblige anyway the system to get the right configuration first time always
<bazhang> Creationist: best to go to #kubuntu-kde4 though ;]
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  pajamian bazhang okies i am off till the updates finish .. we still call 256 kbps adsl as NEW MASSIVE BANDWIDTH with Very low rate of disconnection here !! :)
<cerneula> and not do what it wants to do
<joricj> (but i don't know which packages they belong to)
<macogw> joricj: beagle was part of 7.04.  tracker is meant to replace it.  you can definitely uninstall beagle
<Gatton> is KDE 4.1 out already? lol
<Frogzoo> joricj: yep, uninstall them
<Creationist> bazhang: Ah... thanks.  DIdn't know that channel existed :)
<Linux_Fresher> thanks a loads for all your time info and support .. especially macogw .. u r a gem to this channel and community
<Linux_Fresher> afk
<pajamian> LoL, 256k as "new massive bandwidth"?
<macogw> joricj: tracker is the name of tracker's
<bazhang> cerneula: not sure about your question; do you have the correct resolution that you want now? generally on my box there is a slight delay and I get that as well, so not sure what the issue is
<judgen> hmm i get no sound in Unreal Tournament 2004. Any ideas?
<macogw> joricj: if you type "sudo aptitude remove " and then start typing "track" and hit tab twice itll list all packages starting with "track" ditto on starting to type "beagle" so you can see what all's there that's related
<onefunk> i can see my mac formatted drive but can't access it. anyone?
<cerneula> yes I have the right configuration, but by default it has somethign else, and that I cannot change, weird
<joricj> macogw: wow !
<macogw> joricj: i <3 bash's tab-autocomplete
<cerneula> anyway many thanks indeed for your help and your time, I really appreciate it
 * macogw waits for a zsh user to pop up
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:   yup .. we are 'developing' !! but we are working on it :) .. okies seriously afk now !! :D
<joricj> okay, but it says: The following packages will be REMOVED: beagle gnome-user-guide libbeagle0 nautilus nautilus-cd-burner ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-docs yelp
<bazhang> cerneula: well if you have the right config and it stays that way just thank the lucky stars ;] I'm not sure how to explain how that happens though
<joricj> (when i tried to delete beagle)
<macogw> joricj: wow O_o
<macogw> joricj: try apt-get remove, maybe?
<cerneula> don't worry I'll keep on investigating, THANK YOU!!
<joricj> thats what i did
<bazhang> cerneula no worries ;]
<macogw> joricj: hmm ok then...lets just disable them then
<cerneula> see you around, you guys are GREAT
<icesword> good night!
<VSpike> can anyone tell me how I can get something like a simple database manager or sql console to talk to a MS SQL server via ODBC?
<macogw> joricj: system -> preferences -> sessions...make sure they're not listed in startup
<joricj> o_O OMG
<joricj> <3
<macogw> joricj: never found your startup folder before?
<VSpike> There seem to be two odbc layers available in the repos - iodbc and unixodbc.  I have both installed.  I'm not sure what front-end to use, or how to link up drivers etc.  If there is a specific forum for this, please redirect me :)
<joricj> i just never thought it would be so integrated i figured i would have to dig in .bash_login files etc :D
<judgen> i get no sound in Unreal Tournament 2004. Any ideas?
<eifzon> anyone here tried new *ubuntgrurhyhrhrrrhhrhhjhrhn
<eifzon> äöå
<eifzon> påå
<eifzon> ååå
<LollinopiL> guys how can i download some photoes with my kodak camera ?
<eifzon> anyone here tried new ubuntu 8.4?
<vistakiller> hi i just upgrade to hardy heron in kubuntu and i have strange problem with ugly windows in some programmes
<vistakiller> http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firestartercq8.png
<eifzon> vistakiller: does it work good
<bazhang> eifzon: #ubuntu+1 please
<LollinopiL> hello baaaz !
<bazhang> vistakiller: same channel #ubuntu+1 please
<LollinopiL> hey is there a way to see the photoes of my camera in ubuntu's OS
<LollinopiL> ?
<vistakiller> ok sorry
<kadakas> please recommend me a simple 3d drawing program for Ubuntu - i just wanna sketch cars and stuff without learning how to use a CAD in 6 months
<bazhang> LollinopiL: depends on the camera; try to connect it and see if it works first
<LollinopiL> ok i do it
<pajamian> VSpike: usually if you want to just manage an MS SQL server I would recommend connecting to the server with rdesktop.  If you want to integrate a program with it via ODBC then it depends on the programming language.
<VSpike> LollinopiL: gphoto is normally useful for anything that isn't just a mass-storage camera
<bazhang> back in a minute..
<VSpike> pajamian: I don't have rdp access to it
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: my friend doubts that my install is corrupted. I checked the cd, but no mistakes. Actually I could not install ubuntu from my dvd-drive (maybe broken) so I had to use an ancient cd-drive. Also the noapic parameter must be used to boot ubuntu.
<VSpike> pajamian: it's a hosting co's server, so i can only access by ms sql client or equivalent
<pajamian> VSpike: then I'm not sure how you'd do it.  I imagine you can with ODBC but I don't know exactly how.
<VSpike> pajamian: I'd ideally just like a console that i can type sql into :)
<muty-bg> how can I see the uuid of a given partition?
<VSpike> pajamian: similar to the one you get with postgres etc
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, what's the noapic param do?
<pajamian> VSpike: yep, I know what you mean, I regularily work with postgresql and mysql.
<macogw> muty-bg: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<GarethAdams> maybe I don't get these permission things. I can't have a file that's generally non-read/writable, and then have a group of people with read addess and a group of people with read/write access?
<muty-bg> macogw: thank you :)
<VSpike> pajamian: I use sql server management studio express locally to work with it.  I wonder if that would work on wine?
<pajamian> VSpike: possibly, have you checked the appdb?
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: not sure, but without it kernel panic appears. This is common problem too, but everywhere is adviced to use noapic and nolapic parameters
<VSpike> pajamian: not yet, only just thought of that.  But not sure right away what I would gain.  ODBC should be do-able and opens a wider range of uses
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, meh?? have to read up on them i suppose.. see what the heck they are about..
<NET||abuse> not to worry so.
<pajamian> VSpike: certainly, I just don't know any solutions for that, but I've never looked.
<fstxx> GarethAdams: not using standard unix permissions. You need to use ACLs. I googled for linux acl, and got some pages that might help, eg: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/ACL/linux-acl.html
<nery> Hola me puede echar un cable alguien por favor?? tengo problemas con el wifi de acer aspire 5315 en ubuntu 7.10...
<VSpike> pajamian: there is tdsodbc in the repos.  " ODBC driver for connecting to MS SQL and Sybase SQL server"
<VSpike> pajamian: just never used odbc before so shall have to grapple with dsn's etc
<GarethAdams> fstxx: thanks, gives me more to learn :)
<pajamian> VSpike: yes, but I don't know if that provides a terminal shell you can work with or if it's strictly an application driver.
<li-plus> how do i make my computer start emerald auto
<macogw> li-plus: in compizconfig-settings-manager (you have that installed, right? if not, go do so) go to effects -> window decoration and put "emerald --replace" in the command box
<norty> Question: How do I setup my computer running Ubuntu 7.10 so that I can ssh in from a remote compter (not on the same network, usually running windows xp) ? - I have openssh-server installed..
<pajamian> VSpike: I think you want unixODBC
<FFighter> hello
<pajamian> VSpike: it comes with an isql utility, which, if my brief scanning of a few web pages is correct is similar to psql or mysql
<FFighter> if I have a list [{'key',value},{'key',value}] and I want to iterate only over the values (iterate in a way that the keys don't matter) how to do it?
<Pici> FFighter: You may want to try asking in a programming channel, ##programming or one specificaly for whatever language you're using :)
<FFighter> Pici: lol, I thought it was the python channel, sorry - ubuntu
<norty> Question: How do I setup my computer running Ubuntu 7.10 so that I can ssh in from a remote compter (not on the same network, usually running windows xp) ? - I have openssh-server installed..
<Tyczek> is possible to add password for "windows" in grub?
<pajamian> FFighter: hehehe, I could answer for perl, but it would be in PM.
<Dr_Willis> grub has a lot of features. I think theres some 'enter password to boot' feature. Check the grub homepage.
<yogi_> norty, use putty for windowsXP
<Tyczek> ok
<norty> yogi_, what do i put in for the host then?
<yogi_> norty, the ip or the name<fully qualified domain name>
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: yesterday my usb stopped working also and I looked at syslog what happened (http://pastebin.com/m3a7bc087). at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_APIC_Architecture is something about IRQ7. I think here is the problem or part of it.
<fujin> I'm looking for a CLI email client that is better than Mutt, mostly for Maildir/ support.
<fujin> anyone suggest one?
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, cool,, have some reading there..
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Tracker is an advanced framework for first class objects with associated metadata and tags." What are 'first class objects'?
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: also tried booting with irqpoll parameter but computer behaviour turned unstable
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, sounds rough... well,i've not gone to such lengths myself as yet.. and it doesn't sound like your having much success either :( bummer
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, oh well,, i need some lunch,, back later..
<AutoMatriX> StefanW, everything is set back to 'normal' thanks for the help
<StefanW> AutoMatriX: no problem :)
<qasim> I am using ubuntu gutsy and there is no option available for lock screen on the shut down menu
<qasim> any idea how to make it enable or get it
<ArthurArchnix> What's the command to see a list of available groups?
<NiLoni> is there any benchmark app that could test system (cpu & memory & disk) and give result that could be used to compare with other machines? basically similar idea to 3dmark but no need to benchmark 3d features
<macogw> bullgard4: i think it means files
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: you mean you want to see all the user groups on your system?
<goniochromism> hello
<ArthurArchnix> pajamian: Yeah... all possible groups
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: cat /etc/group
<goniochromism> does anyone know a single command to delete a certain partition?
<ArthurArchnix> pajamian: Perfect. Thanks
<goniochromism> a command I could put in a script
<bullgard4> macogw:  "In C, variables are first class objects.  Functions are not."
<pajamian> goniochromism: you mean actually delete?  not just unmount it?
<Dr_Willis> delete as in 'fdisk deletion' or as in 'zero out the data;' :)
<goniochromism> yea, bascially I want a script that erases the entire disk
<goniochromism> for that I would only need to erase the partition table and the MBR i think
<pajamian> goniochromism: you can write out the commands for fdisk to do it in a file, then pass that file as input to fidsk.
<goniochromism> don't know how to do it under linux though..
<goniochromism> ah
<goniochromism> interesting, I'll try that
<pajamian> goniochromism: you can also use dd to write to the first block of the disk directly
<goniochromism> ah even nicer - that would cover both, Parttable and MBR right?
<goniochromism> what would that command be?
<PodMan99a> hey all what kernel do i need for 4GB+
<PodMan99a> ?
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: I found something about spurious interrupts and problems they may cause, http://www7.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~ksjh/research/cluster/timesync/sprint.html . I keep investigating these spurious interrupts and IRQ7.
<pajamian> goniochromism: yes, but I don't know the exact command, you would use if=/dev/zero and need to specify the length to write in some way (and I'm not sure exactly how much data you should write)
<goniochromism> ok i'll fish around, thx
<damaltor> hello everybody... should i use the LVM when installing ubuntu or shouldnt i? what is the difference?
<StefanW> PodMan99a: the 32 bit kernel given by ubuntu doesn't support it
<StefanW> PodMan99a: I think you may have to recompile the kernal manually to enable 4Gb +
<pajamian> goniochromism: gimmie a sec, I'll fidn it
<pajamian> goniochromism: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/using-dd-to-zero-the-mbr-query.-606489/
<Dr_Willis> gotta wonder why this needs tobe scriptable. :) how oftenya going to do it.
<nguyenphan> how to usb conpiz-fusion 3D in ubuntu 7.10
<nguyenphan> ?
<aurax> how can i change a network interface name (eth10 to eth0) ?
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | nguyenphan
<ubotwo> nguyenphan: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<StefanW> PodMan99a: this topic may help :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375853
<pajamian> damaltor: if you don't have a specific reason to use LVM then you probably don't need it.
<PodMan99a> StefanW, thanks... suppose im gonna have to kernel build now... lol....
<StefanW> PodMan99a: that or use the 64 bit kernell if you have a 64 bit system
<aurax> any idea?
<StefanW> PodMan99a: that one should be able to adress 4Gb +
<pajamian> It would be nice if they had a pre-built kernel that could access 4gb on 32 bit.
<PodMan99a> StefanW, its amd 64 processor with 32bit installed ... other than the 4GB issue is it worth running 64bit for a webserver?
<void^> pajamian: -server kernel?
<ArthurArchnix> aurax: You might be able to give it an alias in /etc/network/interfaces   I'm not sure though. Try "man interfaces"
<StefanW> PodMan99a: some packages are not avialable on 64 bit, but you should be ok
<bazhang> nguyenphan: what video card and what driver and how did you install please
<StefanW> PodMan99a: also, I believe the server kernel does support 4 Gb + ?
<guest8> HI, I want to ask if it is possible to have different desktop backgrounds and icons on the different workspaces
<bazhang> guest8: yes but will take a bit of tinkering
<PodMan99a> worth a go
<guest8> bazhang: Is it easy
<bazhang> guest8: define easy
<guest8> bazhang: Clickable in a menu or something like that.
<bazhang> guest8: then no
<StefanW> PodMan99a: the linux-server kernel does support 4 Gb +
<aurax> ArthurArchnix: nope....
<StefanW> PodMan99a: and since you're on a server, should be just what you need :)
<guest8> bazhung: Is it only a config file where I have to set a specific value to "yes"? Then that would be easy too.
<bazhang> guest8: for the compiz cube? is that what you had in mind?
<guest8> exactly: I have the cube, and then I want different icons on each side
<bazhang> guest8 hang on a second
<ddwagnz> hi, quick question, in ubuntu gusty, how do i change the splash screen!?!
<StefanW> guest8: that is possible if you use compiz :)
<StefanW> guest8: reference - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17359
<guest8> StefanW: Yes, I do (at least I have the desktop cube)
<Linux_Fresher> !cube
<ubotwo> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<guest8> StefanW: Thanks, is there also the possibility of having different icons on each workspace?
<bullgard4> Doing tracker-search-tool in a Gnome terminal opens a window 'Tracker Search' but in the left-hand pane there are no categories listed. Some days ago they were yet. There is no error message in the Gnome terminal. How to repair that?
<ddwagnz> hi, quick question, in ubuntu gusty, how do i change the splash screen....
<Pici> !usplash | ddwagnz
<ubotwo> ddwagnz: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<StefanW> guest8: I don't think that is possible YET
<_fabio|> hi, little question: I have my music organized in Music/Artis/Album, inside of every Album folder is a jpg file. i'd like to rename all these .jpgs to cover.jpg. any help how to achive that with a script?
<aurax> so anyone knows howo to change network interface alias?
<guest8> StefanW: Ok, thanks. Maybe it'll be available in some future version. But till then I can have different backgrounds. Thanks!
<pajamian> _fabio|: for x in Music/*/*/*.jpg; do mv $x cover.jpg; done
<apo> _fabio|: find /folder/to/your/music/ | egrep "\.jpg$" | xargs rename "s/.+/cover.jpg/" should work. But try it first on a test folder :)
<legend2440> ddwagnz: system>administration>startup manager
<StefanW> guest8: no problem :)
<_fabio|> thx will try it right now
<guest8> Bye
<pajamian> _fabio|: wait
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  back .. still 1 hr to go till updates finish .. btw how do i get that restricted driver warning icon back  without rebooting ? i am interested in reading that tool tip that it popped up
<pajamian> _fabio|: sorry, that won't work, don't do that
<apo> pajamian: Aw, damn. Why?
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: the icon should still be there.
<pajamian> apo: because I just realized he'll end up with one cover.jpg file in the current directory, not what he wants.
<apo> pajamian: Oh, damn. Spaces? -_-"
<apo> pajamian: Uh, I don't think so.
<pajamian> apo: you think it'll work?
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  umm .. i clicked it before i clicked updates .. so it asked me for a password .. as I was not sure if i am to install restricted stuff  [ i thought it was a warning like windows xp gives about un-signed drivers ] .. so i clicked cancel !! and the icon is gone :(
<pajamian> apo: I mean the command I told him, not yours
<guest8> StefanW: I just lost all my Desktop icons.
<apo> pajamian: Ah, you're right. Mine's broken.
<pajamian> apo: I was talking about mine, heh
<StefanW> guest8: O_o
<apo> pajamian: Where's it? I'm blind...
<apo>  _fabio|: for x in Music/*/*/*.jpg; do mv $x cover.jpg; done
<apo> Ah...
<apo> I don't think so.
<pajamian> apo: yep
<apo> Wait a minute.
<UltraMagnus> excuse me, i have a problem with my wireless, occasionally it will disconnect and refuse to reconnect until i restart.  can anyone tell me what is wrong and how to fix it please?
<pajamian> can compensate for spaces easily, just change $x to "$x"
<apo> pajamian: find /folder/to/your/music/ | egrep "\.jpg$" | xargs rename "s/\/.+/\/cover.jpg/"
<guest8> STefanW: everything works perfectly, except: my icons are gone!
<apo> How about that?
<apo> No, wait.
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: just goto System / Administration / Restricted Drivers manager, then.
<StefanW> guest8: I don't know about that buddy, they shouldn't disappear O_o
<apo> pajamian: find /folder/to/your/music/ | egrep "\.jpg$" | xargs rename "s/\/[^\/]+\.jpg$/cover.jpg/"!
<Linux_Fresher> guest8:  are u sure u have not accidentally gone to other desktop ?  linux i think has more than one desktops
<majikins> hi is there a way to take a user off the sudo list? or not allow a user root rights by just typing sudo and command?
<VSpike> pajamian: wo0t! It works!
<VSpike> pajamian: thanks for your help :)
<guest8> Linux_Fresher: No, I just checked them all.
<pajamian> VSpike: I forget, what did I tell you?
<ddwagnz> legend2440, cant see a menu called startup manager o.O
<VSpike> pajamian: lol.  np.  odbc/mssql/isql etc.
<pajamian> VSpike: ahhhh, cool
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: now I disabled my serial port at bios. I found out that this may cause the problem in samo cases because multiple devices try to use irq7 at same time. now I use usb keyboard and mouse. I just have to wait and see if usb freezes, hopefully not :)
<_fabio|> <apo> pajamian: find /folder/to/your/music/ | egrep "\.jpg$" | xargs rename "s/\/[^\/]+\.jpg$/cover.jpg/" <-- gives me nameofthecoverbeofrecover.jpg in Music/
<StefanW> guest8: let me try the same thing here.. one moment
<pajamian> _fabio|: give me a min to come up with one ...
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: to get the restricted driver manager back, look in the administration menu
<_fabio|> take all the time you need :)
<macogw> guest8: what do you mean by your icons are gone?
<macogw> guest8: which icons?
<apo> _fabio|: add \/ before cover.jpg :D
<legend2440> ddwagnz: then you can install it from synaptic or sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<guest8> macogw: The icons that normally are on my desktop
<ddwagnz> kk
<macogw> guest8: did you put shortcuts on your desktop?
<Linux_Fresher> macogw: cool .. it talks about nvidia driver .. i got what they are saying .. i will finish updates first then go for proprietary stuff
<macogw> guest8: or "launchers" as we call them...i still call them the windows name
<_fabio|> <apo> _fabio|: add \/ before cover.jpg :D <-- that did the trick! thank you very much!
<unenough> how do I LIST the build-deps of a package?
<guest8> macogw: NO, files and folders (pdfs, ...)
<apo> _fabio|: You're welcome
<StefanW> guest: I did the same and guess what... my icons left me too O_o
<Pici> unenough: I believe its in: apt-cache showsrc packagename
<macogw> guest8: oh it should still be in your Desktop directory right? like still in the folder if you go places -> directory?
<StefanW> guest8: let me try and fix that
<macogw> guest8: there's an option to hide the stuff on the desktop...lemme find it
<majikins> is there a way to disallow a user to do sudo <command>? ie i don't want user to be able to install software
<UltraMagnus> excuse me, i have a problem with my wireless, occasionally it will disconnect and refuse to reconnect until i restart.  can anyone tell me what is wrong and how to fix it please?
<guest8> macogw: yes, they're not drawn on the desktop. Oh, and by the way, right click on the desktop doesn'T work any more
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  btw, my line is 256 kbps .. so max download speed should be 25.6 kBps .. i wonder why its showing that i am downloading updates at 33.2 kBps
<VSpike> pajamian: I can now open it up in OOo or anything I like.  Very neat!
<apo> Linux_Fresher: Uh... 10 bit != 1 byte
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: sorry, parallel port was the port I disabled. anyway...I saw at bios what interrupt parallel and serial port was using. parallel used irq7 so I disabled it and serial used irq5 so left it untouched.
<pajamian> VSpike: very cool
<apo> Linux_Fresher: 8 bit = 1 byte, you're able to download 32kB/s
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: because 256kb != 25.6 kB
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: 256/8=32
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: you divided by 10.  1 byte is 8 bits.  try dividing by 8
<StefanW> guest8: hm, trying to find a sollution
<apo> macogw, pajamian: I was faster! Hah! :P
<macogw> apo: yes, you win
<apo> \o/
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:   oh .. i thought tcp/ip pkt was 8 bit and start and stop bit so 10 bit !! wasnt knowing that data is only 6 bits lol i always thought it was 8 bit data  ;)
<macogw> guest8: is nautilus not running?
 * apo does the vector-y dance
<pajamian> apo: cool, btw, to avoid problems with spaces in that use find ... -print0 and xargs -o
<pajamian> errr xargs -0
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: its nothing to do with packet size
<apo> pajamian: Yeah, true.
<apo> pajamian: I forgot because I have no spaces in my filenames
 * v3ctor gives apo and odd look
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: its just a very simple matter of there being 8 bits in 1 byte
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  true , just easier to calculate if i divide by 10  [ and mess up the final result ]
<apo> v3ctor: I said v3ctor, not vthreector
<aantn> are the kde 4 packages in gutsy still updated?
<ibm-m6> hello, i need some help please , I would like to know when i use >> System > Preferences > Remote Desktop (vnc). what is the defualt port of the vnc ?
<pajamian> apo: yeah, I tend to use -print0 and -0 as a matter of course.
<articpenguin380> is it possible to use konqueror instead of nautilus?
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: http://www.google.com/search?q=256kb+in+kB&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<bazhang> articpenguin380: sure but will install a lot of kde stuff
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  :) tx
<guest8> macogw: If I have a "File Browser" window open, "ps -A | grep nautilus" tells me nautilus is running, if I don't have a "File Browser" window open, it isn't running.
<macogw> guest8: ok thats the problem then
<pajamian> Linux_Fresher: nope, 8 bits to a byte, there is some tcp/ip packet overhead, but we don't count that because it's difficult to know exactly how much it affects the transfer speed.
<articpenguin380> prob wont be an issue with my 2GBS of ram =)
<apo> pajamian: I suppose I could use an alias.
<Laughed> any one know how to get the splash screen to work on boot up... Im blank pun intended
<macogw> guest8: nautilus has to be running for you to have a background image, see the icons, and use right click on the desktop
<apo> fi0 and xa0 or something.
<Laughed> Hey Paja/
<Linux_Fresher> pajamian:  true
<guest8> macogw: The icons don'T reappear if I start a "File Browser" window
<macogw> guest8: i missed what happened earlier, but did changing backgrounds involve something that ended in "setbg"
<legend2440> articpenguin380:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<articpenguin380> i already use amarok instead of ryhtembox
<macogw> guest8: thats because when you start it from a menu it's calling the window-only mode that doesnt start the background too
<guest8> macogw: no, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17359
<macogw> guest8: try running "nautilus" with no arguments from a terminal
<StefanW> guys
<pajamian> hello Laughed
<Laughed> IF Zune users use the Zune App, and Ipod users use Itunes, what does linux have as an app
<StefanW> he just has draw desktop disabled in gconf
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  2 books u said are Linux Phrases and Ubuntu startup guide right ? as exact text strings to search ?
<apo> Laughed: mv
<Laughed> Paja: your busy as usually
<guest8> macogw: A "File Broswe" with my home folder pops up. Icons on the desktop don't reappear.
<Laughed> apo: Mv???
<pajamian> Laughed: hehehe
<apo> Laughed: mv.
<pajamian> brb
<apo> Laughed: And mount.
<macogw> guest8: im guessing that when you tell compiz it's in charge of the desktop, nautilus stops running on there and compiz wont let nautilus reclaim your desktop.  compiz cant do the icons and right-click thing, though.  those are specifically nautilus.
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: no
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: the Official Ubuntu Book
<StefanW> guest8: gcof-editor -> reenable show_desktop under apps -> nautilus -> preferences
<Laughed> APo: so if I do a search in synaptic ill find mv
<Linux_Fresher> macogw: kk tx
<apo> Laughed: It's already installed...
<macogw> Linux_Fresher: that'll get you started.  the reference book for the commandline is the Linux Phrasebook
<StefanW> guest8: gconf-editor, sorry...and restart X after :)
<apo> Laughed: mv just moves files.
<guest8> StefanW: OH, I'll have to log out for that.
<guest8> I'll come back in a minute.
<StefanW> guest8: yep :)
<Laughed> oh, well what would linux users use to manage their media library
<Linux_Fresher> macogw:  incidentally, it could be thing with my mind but firefox loads like 2x speed than ie 7 .. or may be i am just mesmerized by ubuntu
<Laughed> all in one place (like Zune, and Itunes)
<macogw> Laughed: rhythmbox or banshee or exaile or amarok
<Laughed> nice
<cpk1_> media as in just music or music video and photo?
<Laughed> I would want something to manage all media (pics, music, movies)
<apo> Laughed: Dunno, there's a bunch of software that can talk to iPods. Rhythmbox, I think.
<IndyGunFreak> Laughed: if you need Ipod support also, Rhythmbox is good.
<guest8> StefanW: Now it's as before: One background, icons are drawn, right-click works.
<macogw> Laughed: gtkpod can dync ipods as well but isnt a media player, and gnomad2 can sync "windows only" players but isnt a media player.  the flash-drive style players and Cowons are drag n drop
<macogw> Laughed: well those are music players that i named
<apo> Laughed: Or gpixpod, that seems to be able to handle your photos.
<StefanW> guest8: yeah... apparantly having seperate desktop images means no icons O_o
<macogw> Laughed: pics go in f-spot
<cpk1> Laughed: I dont think there are any suites for linux, you need a seperate app for each media type I think
<macogw> Laughed: movies....i just keep those in my Videos directory..
<apo> Laughed: Just do a search for ipod in synaptic and choose what you want.
<macogw> Laughed: MythTV could probably do it
<IndyGunFreak> gpixpod?..  never heard of that.
<guest8> StefanW: Ok, I'll have to wait for a future release untils I enable that feature then.
<apo> IndyGunFreak: synaptic search -> ipod :P
<macogw> Laughed: MythTV turns your computer into a Tivo
<Laughed> macogow: WOULD i NEED A SPECIAL GRAPHICS CARD FOR MYTH
<IndyGunFreak> Laughed: gtkpod is the best Ipod manager if you ask me,
<StefanW> guest8: I think so... I'll google a bit more, perhaps ask on the forums :)
<IndyGunFreak> apo: hm, guess i never bothered lookin for it.
<macogw> Laughed: well Tivo & media player
<bazhang> laughed caps please
<macogw> Laughed: no need to shout... not to run it
<apo> IndyGunFreak: I didn't either, got rockbox on my iPod.
<Laughed> oh, thank you. Sorry about that. I didnt even see it
<macogw> Laughed: i run it on my intel chip.  but if you wanted to use the tv stuff and get a line-in...yes, you'd need a tv tuner so you can hook up your cable to your computer
<Linux_Fresher> brb .. stupid cat spilled coffee  >.<
<Laughed> maco: but its not dependent on it, is it?
<macogw> Laughed: i dont have a tv tuner. i just use myth for dvds and music
<|Dreams|> is there any way in linux to convert a hd movie to wmvhd?
<tomasko> hi, i have smb guest access to a windows machine that isn't used too much and i'd like to setup an apt mirror on it. is there anyway i can do that?
<guest8> StefanW: Thanks for your efforts. Maybe I'll come back later.
<kalatian> |Dreams|: I would guess if it is possible, ffmpeg can do it (or mencoder, pick one)
<macogw> Laughed: it has a plugin to sync iPods and i think auto-convert the videos to ones that iPods can play
<bazhang> |Dreams|: what is that? some awful MS wmv DRM?
<Laughed> k, ill try it. thanks everyone.
<IndyGunFreak> apo: i didn't like the idea of rockbox....
<apo> IndyGunFreak: I do.
<StefanW> guest8: :)
<|Dreams|> its so i canm play hd moveis through my xbox
<guest8>  
<macogw> apo, IndyGunFreak: i went with supporting a company that supports linux instead of letting an unsupportive company (like apple) think it's ok to ignore us
<guest8> :)
<apo> macogw: Which would be?
<StefanW> guest8: there's another option
<IndyGunFreak> macogw: i had a Sansa E260, it worked pretty good, then I got an Ipod.
<legend2440> i am using xchat-gnome and when i leave an irc session and log back in hours later the scrollback text from the last session shows up on top of the MOTD is that normal?
<macogw> apo: Cowon
<apo> macogw: Ah, yes.
<guest8> StefanW: yes...
<kalatian> legend2440: yes.
<legend2440> kalatian: ok ty
<guest8> StefanW: that is ...
<ArthurArchnix> hmm... I used to turn my touchpad off automatically with synclient touchpadoff=1 when a mouse was plugged in... but then I discovered that the synaptics driver does a large number of wakeups, reducing my battery life, so I uninstalled it. Now I'm wondering how I can turn off the touchpad... what driver is controlling it in the absence of synaptic?
<StefanW> guest8: apparantly, a program called wallpapoz
<tomasko> hi, i have smb guest access to a windows machine that isn't used too much and i'd like to setup an apt mirror on it. is there anyway i can do that?
<guest8> StefanW: installable with "sudo apt-get install wallpapz"?
<tomasko> as far as i know apt requires a web server, but i've heard of all sorts of enhancements like apt-torrent, etc. so i presume it's not completely impossible to setup an apt mirror with smb guest access to a machine (no rdp, etc.)
<dgjones> legend2440, i;m not sure about xchat-gnome, but in xchat, there's an option under Settings -> Preferences -> Chatting -> Logging to display or not display the scrollback from previous session
<IndyGunFreak> macogw: what the hell is Cowon?.. never heard of it.
<StefanW> guest8: checking
<macogw> IndyGunFreak: Korean company...someone in #ubuntuforums recommended them to me
<kalatian> IndyGunFreak: Korean company that makes music/video players
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<macogw> IndyGunFreak: i got my mom to order mine from NewEgg.com
<kalatian> IndyGunFreak: supposedly pretty good from recommendations
<Laughed> rythmbox does seem like a quick and qualified answer for my mp3 needs... going to go look at myth
<guest8> StefanW: "aptitude search wallpapoz" doesn't print anything, so I'll guess not.
<macogw> IndyGunFreak: http://www.cowonamerica.com/products/iaudio/7/
<legend2440> dgjones:  ok i'll check that ty
<macogw> IndyGunFreak: that's mine
<guest8> StefanW: But thanks, maybe IÄll google for it later.
<tomasko> hi, i have smb guest access to a windows machine that isn't used too much and i'd like to setup an apt mirror on it. is there anyway i can do that?
<IndyGunFreak> macogw: thanks...
<IndyGunFreak> Laughed: Rythmbox is ok for Ipods, but i think GTKPod is better, just opinion of course
<StefanW> guest8: here you go: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Wallpapoz
<guest8> Laughed: I use GTKPod
<macogw> IndyGunFreak: IndyGunFreak the D2's are supposed to be sweet
<macogw> IndyGunFreak: http://www.cowonamerica.com/products/cowon/d2/
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<guest8> StefanW: Thanks a lot!
<Laughed> Ill keep that in ming thanks Indy, I was actually just using Ipod as an exmaple to Itunes. I dont have an Ipod. =)
<ElTimo> hi am I allowed to ask for help with a custom kernel here?
<IndyGunFreak> Laughed: oh ok, well if you don't have an ipod, gtkpod is probabloy a bit lacking compared to others.
<wsh1977> Anybody here good at helping configure wireless connections?  I am a Linux noob, but I have tried everything in the forums.  Still need help...
<kalatian_> wsh1977: sure, what's the problem exactly?
<cpk1> wsh1977: just ask away and find out
<Laughed> there is like 20 or more fiels associated to myth, should I install all of them or is there a way to wittle this down
<Laughed> nm
<wsh1977> Ok, running Ubuntu fine on laptop, just installed LinuxMint on desktop
<bazhang> ugh
<macogw> IndyGunFreak: i got an iaudio because 1) figured the controls would be a bit easier to handle than a touchscreen 2) cheaper 3) the iaudio is barely bigger than a tube of lipstick, so the horribly small pockets in girls jeans accomodate it better than the D2
<wsh1977> Have a WUSB54G on desktop that appears to connect to AP, but can't get internet
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubotwo> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<kalatian_> wsh1977: we can't help you with linux mint; but see above for their help channel :)
<ElTimo> how about me?
<wsh1977> k, thanks
<bazhang> ElTimo: ask and if anyone knows they will answer ;]
<ElTimo> ok
<ElTimo> here goes then
<IndyGunFreak> i can't really figure out why people use Mint over Ubuntu.
<bazhang> its much slower
<kalatian_> supposedly it is easier to install.  the cd never worked for me though
<StefanW> fancy looks attract the masses
<bullgard4> Doing tracker-search-tool in a Gnome terminal opens a window 'Tracker Search' but in the left-hand pane there are no categories listed. Some days ago they were, though. There is no error message in the Gnome terminal. How to repair that?
<IndyGunFreak> i've used it before, i find it no faster/slower... and its as easy to install as Ubuntu
<macogw> IndyGunFreak: it's blue
<bazhang> use it for a while and you will see it is slower
<IndyGunFreak> i think the bigger sisue, is the codecs being included w/ the default install, no searching for how to play mp3, avi, etc...
<thor> hey there! I'm using a Proprietary ATI driver for my graphics card.. but when I start heavier graphical programs such as games the fps is very low!   is there any way to fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> macogw: lol, better than brown
<xxx> exit
<xxx> EXIT
<ElTimo> I just recompiled the kernel for EM64T, and while I do have the NVidia proprietary drivers installed and configured, I can't for the life of me get sound or wireless. I have a dell latitude D820 laptop with (I believe) the intel pro 3945 wireless
<bazhang> thor how did you install the driver
<kalatian_> thor: what card do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: i'm guessing you have intelhDA sound
<ElTimo> yes
<IndyGunFreak> not sure how to fix that in 64bit.
<StefanW> thor: and be sure to disable xgl / compiz before you launch a game ;)
<bazhang> ElTimo: you need the restricted driver for that wireless card
<ElTimo> I think I compiled it in the process, but I can't find it
<thor> I have an ATI Radeon X1600XT drivers I don't know
<kalatian_> thor: run fglrxinfo in a terminal and use the pastebin to show us the output
<StefanW> thor: as using Xgl (what many people use to get compiz working on ati cards) disabled 3d rendering in applications
<tuttle2> ubuntu wont install on my hp pavillion dv2500, what gives?
<kalatian_> and fglrx supports aiglx now, so you shouldn't even need compiz anymore
<Laughed> I dont know If I am quite ready for myth, it seems like a huge commitment
<bazhang> tuttle2: need more info than that please
<thor> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<thor> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<thor> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
<thor> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<IndyGunFreak> i never was able to get mythtv to setup right, so i just use VLC to watch live TV
<Laughed> nice, you just reminded to install VLC.
<ElTimo> same
<ElTimo> o wait
<ElTimo> I can't
<ElTimo> I don't have sound >_<
<kalatian_> thor: if you run glxgears and wait a few secs, what fps do you get there?
<_fabio|> apo, could you maybe check the private messages i sent you? no hurry, but seems like the command isn't working out like i thought in the first moment :)
<kalatian_> (should print in the terminal)
<izinucs> IndyGunFreak: ok   ... I'll bite.. how do you watch live tv with vlc?
<IndyGunFreak> izinucs: quite easily actually
<macogw> ElTimo: you need the binary daemon and firmware for the intel wireless...dunno where to get that if you roll your own kernel
<IndyGunFreak> izinucs: 1, you obviously need a TV tuner
<thor>  2962.256 FPS
<ElTimo> crap
<ElTimo> thanks
<macogw> ElTimo: you could also compile the new iwl3945 driver instead, since that's fully free / open source
<ElTimo> o sweet where can I get that?
<IndyGunFreak> 2.  then you just file/open/open capture device..
<ElTimo> actually never mind ill just google it
<macogw> ElTimo: it's what's in use in hardy, and it works well
<ElTimo> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> izinucs: do you have a TV tuner?
<ElTimo> how about sound?
<izinucs> IndyGunFreak: ah  ok.. nice.. thanks for the expalination..  no tuner here unfortunatly.. unless an old diamond card counts..
<macogw> ElTimo: it's a b****
<IndyGunFreak> izinucs: hmm, never heard of that one.
<ElTimo> >_<
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: 64bit IntelHDA, not sure how to fix that one.
<bazhang> bleah?
<IndyGunFreak> 32bit, it would probably be easy
<izinucs> IndyGunFreak: bout 7+ years old
<kalatian_> thor:  that's a fairly respectable rate -- what game are you trying to run?
<thor> World of Warcraft
<IndyGunFreak> izinucs: do you have it working?.. i imagine youc ould get it working w/ TV time or something if you wanted
<macogw> ElTimo: intel hda is a "standard" in use all over the place to which none of the hardware actually complies, making it a huge pain for developers and users
<kalatian_> thor: so you enter the wonderful world of wine, yes?
<macogw> ElTimo: it's also probably the most common laptop audio chip
<thor> yep    or at least trying
<ElTimo> so I've found
<kalatian_> thor: ok, so it looks to me like your card is working fine with 3d, so the problem is probably with wine
<izinucs> IndyGunFreak: I should give it a shot.. If I remember correctly it's an old pci card.. Diamond use to make lots of video cards and they were swallowed by someone but can't remember who.
<kalatian_> thor: I don't knwo much about wine, so I can't help you much more -- but ask again, someone else probably knows :)
<Yacci> Hallo
<IndyGunFreak> izinucs: yep, i had a diamond videoo card many many moons ago, 16mb and it was *fast*
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, hey, sorry, was out for a bite to eat,, so you getting places with the irq7 issue?
<Yacci> Can anyone tell me, why my external HD doesn't work anymore...?
<thor> StefanW wrote that I should disable xgl/compiz   fusion before I start the game.. could that be the issue?
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: what model is your dell again?
<izinucs> IndyGunFreak: :)
<kalatian_> Yacci: we need more detail :) does it make a weird clicking sound or something?
<Yacci> no
<ElTimo> D820
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: uptime 42min and no problems
<Yacci> it does the same it ever did
<kalatian_> Yacci: what model is it?
<apo> _fabio|: I did get no private messages. Did you register your nick?
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, hmm, so explain what you did, you changed over some irq setting?
<ArthurArchnix> If I have a mouse and a touchpad, where will these show up in my system? I ask because I want to create a shortcut to unmout the touchpad, or to unload its driver, whichever is simpler and safer.
<Yacci> it is not recognized in any system anymore
<kalatian_> Yacci: what company/model is your drive?
<Yacci> Samsung HD401LJ
<izinucs> !reg > izinucs
<StefanW> thor: ok, your gears seem to be running good... 2.2k fps is good
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: look up this channel. there are messages for u
<StefanW> thor: do you have compiz enabled?
<thor> yes, but I don't know how to disable it
<_fabio|> ah no i don't remember doing that
<_fabio|> anyway
<_fabio|> it's working now
<ElTimo> thor: metacity --replace
<_fabio|> :)
<eth01> folks, can we stop on topic.
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: any particular reason you installed 64bit?
<StefanW> thor: in a terminal, use metacity --replace &
<_fabio|> i found this little app called pyrenamer
<StefanW> adding the & makes it go background :)
<eth01> stay, even
<apo> _fabio|: Also, try this: find /folder/ -name "*.jpg" -print0 | xargs -0 rename "s/\/[^\/]+\.jpg/\/cover.jpg/"
<ElTimo> IndyGunFreak: it's whole buttloads faster
<bazhang> haha stop on topic
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: ?.. not really
<eth01> bazhang: typo :)
<ArthurArchnix> All the documentation about the touchpad assumes you're using the synaptics driver, but I've uninstalled that because it causes too many wakeups.
<_fabio|> thanks for your effort! but pyrenamer did it already, and even with a gui :)
<ElTimo> IndyGunFreak: maybe its just a placebo effect then
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: who told you it was butloads faster?
<apo> _fabio|: Heh, fair enough.
<na033681> Can someone please help. Whenever I try to boot Ubuntu, it goes to the screen that says "Starting Up..." and seems to freeze.
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, god bless /lastlog
<thor> ok i'll try now.. thanks for the help
<ElTimo> I did
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: long story short. I disabled parallel port
<co_caaaaaaaaaake> hallo.../?
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, ok, just going through the messages
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: lol, have you used 32bit?
<ElTimo> yes
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, yeh, just read it all,, ok, so your parallel being on irq 7, were you able to see if your usb is tied to irq7 also?
<ElTimo> IndyGunFreak: I don't know why, but it just seemed slow
<IndyGunFreak> wierd, i noticed, little, if any difference at all., except that 64bit was a pain in the ass on everything.
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, i'm not sure how to tell what irq devices are on.
<StefanW> !ot
<ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<apo> Hm, claws-mail users here? Is there a way to use a proxy?
<shahrukh> Hello
<Yacci> kalatian?
<IndyGunFreak> !take_a_paxil | StefanW
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse, How about dmesg | grep ttyS
<StefanW> IndyGunFreak: :D
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse, Sorry, just sat down to have coffee, not really awake.
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow, :)
<ElTimo> IndyGunFreak: and anyway, why only use half your bits? ;)
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow, glad to have a fellow coffee addict... i mean "fan".. in the conversation :P
<song> hello All
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: well... i've got a new corvette, but ive never driven 160mph
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: at BIOS there was choises for parallel and serial ports. some irq7 and some irq5 but I just disabled parallel because don't need it
<ElTimo> IndyGunFreak: touché
<Yacci> Can anyone tell me, why my external HD (samsung hd401lj) doesn't work anymore? It is not recognized by any os anymore...
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, I don't think i have a parrallel port on my laptop.. hmmm, i'd have to reboot and dig through the bios i suppose
<kalatian> Yacci: sorry - my X is being funny
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: and now there are no irq7 call except boot
<Yacci> oO
<Jack_Sparrow> ElTimo, Use what works best.. mmuch of MS 64bit isnt really 64 bit at all anyhow
<na033681> Can someone please help. Whenever I try to boot Ubuntu, it goes to the screen that says "Starting Up..." and seems to freeze.
<ElTimo> IndyGunFreak: although I do actually play ut2004 and quake4 a lot on linux
<kalatian> Yacci: plug the thing in, and then wait 10 seconds, and run dmesg
<Yacci> hmmm... ok
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: if u see there something about irq7 try to disable it or at least chance it
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, ok,, i'll have to investigate this when i get a chance to reboot.. i'll try keep you informed of any results i get from trying a similar approach
<kalatian> Yacci: that'll give the information about what happens when you plug it in
<Laughed> I installed 3d chess and it doesnt appear in my games scetion. What gives?
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: ok
<kalatian> if it has problems, we'll find out
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: well, i dont play windows games, except pokerstars, which hardly requires major horsepower.
<ElTimo> Laughed: hit alt+f2 and type 3DC
<pajamian> goodnight everyone
<kalatian> Yacci: it used to work in Ubuntu fine though?
<Laughed> nice, ty the tim
<Yacci> yes
<ElTimo> Laughed: np
<ArthurArchnix> Do I need to restart for udev rules to come into effect?
<Yacci> also in winxp
<kalatian> Yacci: does it still work in XP?
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, 3d chess shows up as regular chess and 3d part of it does not work
<ElTimo> IndyGunFreak: I use the linux-native versions ;)
<Yacci> no
<IndyGunFreak> ElTimo: oh ok.
<kalatian> Yacci: ok - how long have you had it?
<bazhang> pajamian cya
<ElTimo> wine=slower than molasses uphill in january
<Laughed> Jack: I thought they were separate apps.
<NET||abuse> ukkopekka, just digging through the syslog
<Yacci> half a year
<kalatian> Yacci: how long has it been broken?
<Yacci> since 2 hours
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, We see people trying to implement 3d on the other one and it does not work..  If you installed the other try it out
<ukkopekka> NET||abuse: http://pastebin.com/m3a7bc087 this is log where my usb crashed
<kalatian> Yacci: ok. I'd suggest you give it a few hours to rest and relax and do all those things hdds do in their spare time (cool off, too) and see if it works then
<Yacci> ^^
<kalatian> Yacci: I knwo that one that I own only works when it isn't hot
<kalatian> (need to return it on warranty it should work 24/7 if I want it to)
<Laughed> Jack: the gmae that came pre-installed works in 3d. But there is another chess game that has (i think) 3 tiers of chess, (i assume like the chess set seen in star trek NG) anywho, its this game that Ive installed and cannot find
<Laughed> another issue is that after 3 games of regular 3d chess, my desktop resets and I have to log back in
<ElTimo> IndyGunFreak: the reason im using 64 bit is because the processor option for core 2 duo in the kernel config is only available as 64 bit
<bear_> Am I able to sync my WM6 smartphone's outlook with Evolution?
<IndyGunFreak> ok... to each their own i guess.
<Yacci> here's the dmesg-log: http://pastebin.com/m47832479
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, I have never seen Star Trek NG so I dont know what it is you are looking for in that regard
<foxray> hi, i just upgraded to a new kernel and it changed by grub file back to booting root (hd0,0), my root prtition is root (hd0,2), how do i make ubuntu know this in future kernel upgrades?
<ElTimo> foxray: easy
<IdleOne> Laughed, what is the name of the game you installed?
<Laughed> wel,, thanks for trying jack.
<Laughed> Idle: I installed 3d chess from synaptic
<na033681> Can someone please help. Whenever I try to boot Ubuntu, it goes to the screen that says "Starting Up..." and seems to freeze.
<ElTimo> just hit alt+f2 and type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and look for the new kernel entry, then edit it from (hd0,0) to (hd0,2)
<foxray> ElTimo: i did that
<foxray> it was hd0,2 before
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, Which one causes you to log back in?  the menu pre-installed or the other..
<ElTimo> oo
<foxray> but when i upgraded to a new kernel it changed it back to hd0,0
<ElTimo> ah
<foxray> thats not my root drive
<ElTimo> I see
<ElTimo> I can't really help you there
<Jack_Sparrow> na033681, Are you trying to boot a live cd or a HD install
<ElTimo> :(
<Laughed> Jack: not sure what you mean... after 3 games I am logged out to a black screen and it brings me to the log in screen
<na033681> HD Install
<legend2440> Yacci: there is a program called smartmontools that checks the health of SMART hard drives
<Laughed> also this is the synpatic description of the game I am talking about: 3D chess for X11
<Laughed> 3 dimensional Chess game for X11R6.  There are three boards, stacked
<Laughed> vertically; 96 pieces of which most are the traditional chess pieces with
<Laughed> just a couple of additions; 26 possible directions in which to move.  The
<Laughed> AI isn't wonderful, but provides a challenging enough game to all but the
<Laughed> most highly skilled players.
<FloodBot3> Laughed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, 3 games on which version of chess
<Laughed> whats the link for the multi line site
<legend2440> Yacci:  it is in synaptic
<Vad1> Where can I find documentation on the apt: protocol?
<Pici> !paste | legend2440
<ubotwo> legend2440: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Yacci> ok
<Laughed> ty
<Pici> legend2440: sorry about that Laughed see above
<bazhang> Vad1: the man pages
<Vad1> bazhang: I mean the firefox apt: thing
<ArthurArchnix> Hi, ok I found that unloading the psmouse was the answer. But simply adding this to a udev rules (rmmod psmouse) doesn't work, because I guess these rules aren't run as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vad1, in termianl type  man apt
<Laughed> Jack: the reset is created while playing the default chess game installed with uuntu
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, the game is 3 boards played at the same time so the game has been expanded by 2 boards with extra moves added and pieces
<Laughed> Idle: right on
<Vad1> Jack_Sparrow: Not apt itself, I need the firefox extension. Like when you type "apt:package" in firefox, it installs that package.
<Laughed> Idle: do you have it. play it
<IdleOne> Laughed, I dont sorry. not on ubuntu right now
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne, Understood, but my concern was if a poorly written program is causing a reset.  we need to flag it with a bug report
<StefanW> foxray: the kernell update edited your grub.conf file
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know why udev can't unload a module? This is the line: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ID_CLASS="USB HID v1.10 Mouse", RUN+="rmmod psmouse"
<StefanW> foxray: check if the grub menu.lst still matches your disk setup
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: HD Drive
<shahrukh> Background: I have a Ubuntu 7.10 CD but can't install it because of some I/O buffer error. So, I installed an older version 6.06 LTS. What I want: is to upgrade to 7.10 version. I asked earlier and was told that I must upgrade from 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.4 -> 7.10. So I updated all packages. But the version is still 6.06. And I read online about the gksu "update-manager -c" command. But it doesn't seem to work since everything is already updated. Probl
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, he installed the game but cant find it so he hasnt played it yet .. it is the default chess causing the reset
<StefanW> foxray: aka if 0,0 still is the bootable drive in /grub/device.map
<shahrukh> Please help
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne, Noted
<ArthurArchnix> That doesn't work. I have to type sudo rmmod psmouse to turn off the touchpad.
<foxray> StefanW: i changed it so it matches now, before i upgraded it was at root(hd0,2), after upgraded kernel it changed to root (hd0,0) , i had to changed it back to the correct drive
<Jack_Sparrow> na033681, Did this install ever work, or is this the first boot after the install
<Laughed> Jack: the resets are not caused by the chess game itself, Ive had other random resets but not nearly as frequent and with out a discernable trigger
<StefanW> foxray: which fixed it :) ?
<rsk> shahrukh: run lsb_release -a
<foxray> StefanW: (hd0)   /dev/sda <--thats in device map
<shahrukh> let me try
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: First boot after the install.
<kondor101> sorry to be a pain as i know this isn't ubuntu specific, but for some reason when I type /server blahblahblah i am getting unknown command, im using pigdgin
<foxray> StefanW: now everytime i upgrade to a new kernel i'm gonna have to change grub again
<foxray> to match hd0,2
<fabiano> taylor
<Jack_Sparrow> na033681, Is this a dual bot system or single
<foxray> annoying no?
<Jack_Sparrow> boot
<fabiano> me  tira uma dúvida chapa
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: Dual
<mtaylor> morning everyone... my system hasn't adjusted for DST... is this a known issue?
<shahrukh> rsk: nothing happened!!??
<StefanW> foxray: well, you can prevent that
<rsk> shahrukh: then you dont have the command
<StefanW> foxray: could you pastebin your menu.lst file?
<shahrukh> rsk: excuse me?
<rsk> shahrukh: you are excused
<fabiano> help me stefanw
<bazhang> fabiano: italian?
<fabiano> brazil
<bazhang> ah sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> na033681, at the grub menu press e to edit the command line e again one the line is selected.. and remove quiet and splash from the command line then boot.. as my first suggestion
<shahrukh> rsk: I meant what do I do then? Wait for the v8 LTS to LTS upgrade?
<fabiano> bazhang?
<foxray> StefanW: http://pastebin.com/m7a343279
<fabiano> help me
<xphisher> good morning all.. happy monday
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | fabiano
<bazhang> fabiano: you can stay here or /join #ubuntu-br ;]
<ubotwo> fabiano: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<foxray> StefanW: is this this line ? --> # groot=(hd0,0) <---it seems to be commented out
<Laughed> xphiser hey
<StefanW> foxray: the way your menu.lst is organized it should be autoupdated on each kernell update
<fabiano> no install ubuntu my notebook  HP
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: Ok I will try that.
<fabiano> no loading
<shahrukh> rsk: oh, well, thanks. Laterz.
<StefanW> foxray: no, grub is installed on 0,0 (MBR) by default
<Laughed> Jack: that is only a temp fix. He will have to edit his grub in xconf for it to be perm
<foxray> StefanW: i know but that didn't work when i did the update, luckily i'm a linux admin for a living and i kno how to fix grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, Understood.. if that gets him in I will walk him through editing it
<Yacc1> how do i use smartctl?
<StefanW> foxray: an admin, lol.. I expect there isn't anything I can tell you that you do not know already then :)
<JJ1> hey there, i created my samba server today, everything is working fine but now im getting "Failed to convert user : /usr/bin/pdbedit failed : add_smbfilepwd_entry: entry with name xxx already exists" in webmin
<faileas> i need to copy over some packages (specifically, VMware server and its deps) to a ubuntu system with no internet access. I got another net connected system with ubuntu with the same packages already installed... is there any way to get apt to download those files to some location, or retrieve them from somewhere?
<foxray> StefanW: live and learn i'm still a young admin out of college
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas, They will already be in /var/cache/apt/arechives on that system
<StefanW> foxray: the problem is known, but having your menu.lst kernell entries listed between the automagic tags should mean it autoupdates on each kernel update
<foxray> yea i dunno its weird
<legend2440> Yacci: type man smartctl in terminal
<foxray> it should have updated but it didn't
<Yacc1> and now?
<Yacc1> ^^
<Yacc1> my hd is not recognized in the os so it is not in /dev/ .
<StefanW> foxray: actually, you where right
<StefanW> foxray: where is your linux partition installed... 0,2 ?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... my first attempt at writing a script failed.
<deep> HI, how to create a user for postgresql on ubuntu
<ElTimo> Arthur: join the club
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, This isnt a programming channel.. but put it on the pastebin anyhow
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59133/
<StefanW> foxray: if the grub boot folder (with the rest of your linux installation) is installed on 0,2 then default grub root device should say 0,2 :)
<StefanW> foxray: which, like you said yourself, is indeed listed wrong in your menu.lst file
<duckly1> does anybody know how to start nautilus as root??
<ElTimo> yes
<ElTimo> duckly1: gksudo nautilus
<ElTimo> unless you mean start it as root by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59134/
<ArthurArchnix> I have two scripts. The other one is the same, except instead of modprobe psmouse it says rmmod psmouse   those scripts get called from a udev rule that gets run when a usb mouse is detected. They're supposed to shut down the touchpad.
<duckly1> ElTimo: thanks :)
<ElTimo> np duckly1
<Jack_Sparrow> duckly1, Use that command with caution
<ElTimo> definitely
<ElTimo> be VERY careful with it
<duckly1> ElTimo well to start nautilus by default in root how do i do?
<Parsec300> How do you enable remote desktop in xubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> duckly1, You are heading into trouble.. you should NOT need root access that often
<xphisher> I've been searching for keyboard shortcuts, however, I am unable to locate a terminal shortcut.  Is there a keyboard shortcut that will bring up the terminal?  Does one even exist?
<ElTimo> I was just going to say that
<StefanW> Alt + F2
<StefanW> ups, sorry.. that's run command
<Slart> xphisher: there's always alt+ctrl+f1.
<Laughed> I have no idea how i got by with out Ubunut
<Slart> xphisher: alt+f7 to get back
<roman> irc://icq.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, May I have a brief PM with you
<Laughed> shot
<Laughed> shoot
<ElTimo> xphisher: hit alt+f2 and type gconf-editor and go to apps/metacity/keybinding_commands and set one of the commands to gnome-terminal, then go to apps/metacity/global_keybindings and set a hotkey to the command you just set
<duckly1> Jack_Sparrow: well im on livecd and i dont have r premisson on my hd unless in root and that is annoying...
<Laughed> be quick, i need to reset and I dont want you to act like I am ducking you
<iarwain1> bughunter2: beep!
<xphisher> thanks slart.  but there isn't a shortcut that brings up the same terminal that is in the application->accessories?  that terminal is a bit too hard core for me at this time.
<bughunter2> iarwain1: hiya!
<iarwain1> ^^
<bughunter2> this is the place, this is where it happens :)
<Laughed> jack, get me when I come back
<Laughed> II have to reset
<iarwain1> bughunter2: i'm so excited!
<bughunter2> =]
<ElTimo> xphisher: try what I said
<apo> Hm, is there a daemon that can access a pop3 server, get all the mail on it and put it on a local mail account?
<olegb> apo: fetchmail ?
<xphisher> Eltimo.  thanks.. i missed your previous reply...
<md5x> I checked on my firewall active connections and I can see that there are too many active connections with ip address which I don't know and the ports I don't use, what should I do?
<bughunter2> md5x: edit /etc/hosts.deny
<ElTimo> xphisher: np it happens
<maro_> hello
<apo> olegb: Thanks
<freepenguin> hi
<maro_> the terminal has game me this info
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: Still nothing
<maro_> and it seems impossible to run any app
<maro_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<maro_> how can I do that?
<maro_> plzzzz help?
<Jack_Sparrow> na033681, Did you see where it was stopping or the error involved?
<iarwain1> maro_: try running that command that's told to run
<Saxon> hello.did anyone verify the md5 of Kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> maro_, Do what it says.. open a terminal..
<Laughed> Im in the op channel Jack
<ArthurArchnix> Woa... sorry to disappear like that Jack... my udev rule that called the scipt, and the script itself, engaged in some kind of battle. ps ax showed nothing but about 1000 processes of udev and modprobe
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<md5x> bughunter2, nothing has changed
<bughunter2> md5x: you should change something
<ArthurArchnix> my hd was grinding!
<freepenguin> hello
<md5x> i did
<bughunter2> md5x: for example, remove all the contents and make it read "ALL: ALL: DENY"
<md5x> ALL: ip.zebra.lt
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: It just stops on the screen that says "Startin up..." with the cursor under it blinking
<maro_> but I put dpkg --configure -a  and it says: dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<ElTimo> then slap a sudo on the front
<duckly1> i want to copy files from one mounted partition to an other in nautilus. is it just drag and drop (i want to be saure i dont get symbolic links)?
<bughunter2> md5x: just deny verything and modify hosts.allow to allow what you want
<bughunter2> it's easier to allow what you want than to disable everything you don't
<legend2440> maro_:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<StefanW> whoever asked about starting a terminal with a shortkey
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: I tried disconnecting my ext HD to see if that did anything but that didn't help either.
<StefanW> system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<techqbert> hey guys I just "ssh-keygen -t rsa," so I can give a unix admin at my school my key so I can get ssh access.  He gets the pub side right?
<bughunter2> techqbert: he certainly shouldn't need your private one
<scuderia> what's the best way to connect 2 ubuntu systems? (7.10 and 6.10)
<techqbert> bughunter2: cool that's what I thought
<Chousuke> scuderia: a crossover cable? :)
<ElTimo> scuderia: securely :P
<Chousuke> scuderia: you might just connect them both to a switch or a router.
<maro_> thanks, seems it's working
<maro_> at least it's showing up something different
<Jack_Sparrow> na033681, Were you trying to install on an external drive, or was the external drive connected when you installed etc?
<scuderia> Chousuke: yes, crossover. And it can be an unsecure share
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: It was connected when I installed
<scuderia> Chousuke: cant i just connect them and go places -> Network?
<Chousuke> scuderia: just make sure their they are in the same subnet, and they should be able to communicate
<scuderia> i tried with smbclient but i wasnt able
<man34> what do you try to connect?
<Chousuke> scuderia: if you want to share files, you need to set up a file server on either machine.
<Chousuke> which is not difficult.
<scuderia> Chousuke: is better to set manual ips like 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.1.3 with the Gateway 192.168.1.1
<Chousuke> scuderia: do you have a gateway?
<scuderia> no, just the 2 pcs here
<Chousuke> then you don't need to set a gateway.
<Jack_Sparrow> na033681, Im not sure where to start with that, but I would try installing without the external in place to try and make sure the installer can do its job.
<na033681> Jack_Sparrow: It worked before with a previous install, but I re-booted a couple time and got the problem I have now so I deleted the partions and started over.
<scuderia> ah, all right, so is just 192.168.1.x on both with different x?
<Chousuke> yeah, and the same netmask
<Chousuke> use ping to test if the connection works :)
<scuderia> sure. I tried but wasnt working, is better to disable roaming in gusty?
<eth01> it'll probably be 192.168.1.1 -> gateway
<Chousuke> eth01: he just said there's no gateway.
<Chousuke> scuderia: if you want to give the machines names instead of typing ip addresses all the time, edit /etc/hosts
<eth01> what type of connection is this, cable/adsl?
<scuderia> cross cable
<tam9>   how would one find out the temp of my running system?
<Chousuke> eth01: apparently direct ethernet between two PCs
<iarwain1> tam9: acpi -V
<scuderia> im downloading 7.10 to install on the other pc so i have both with gusty
<Jack_Sparrow> na033681, Ok so it was working.. at one point, which was my first question..  You were able to boot the hd and get in.... answer is still the same try again without the external
<eth01> oh, yeah, then probably no gateway - you'll have to set one up with dhcpd/bind
<Laughed> na... : can you boot up using recovery
<tam9> iarwain1: ahh no support for thermal :( i'll figure something man. thanks for your help
<iarwain1> tam9: lmsensors perhaps :)
<Chousuke> eth01: that might be overkill for this network :)
<Laughed> na: nm..
<iarwain1> tam9: or perhaps a aptitude search temperature might do it
<iarwain1> :)
<eth01> shrug
<legend2440> tam9: mine shows temp in bios setup
<tam9> iarwain1: it's been a long time since i've done anything really nitty gritty, thanks for the help again
<iarwain1> tam9: np's xD
<tam9> legend2440: i'd like to see it running with a certain program i am running
<Chousuke> scuderia: can you put the output of ifconfig to pastebin from both machines?
<scuderia> sure, 2 min. booting other pc
<legend2440> tam9: oh ok then that won't help
<iDN> Hey there! I'm looking for a Wiki or something of that sort which covers EVERYTHING an Ubuntu  tech supporter needs to know. Basically, I'm looking for a text on the structure of Ubuntu, that sort of things. If anyone can help, please, I'll be thankful.
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubotwo> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Chousuke> scuderia: going to get coffee, highlight me when you're done so I can find your message when I get back :P
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, that is just the basics..
<scuderia> sure Chousuke, many thanks
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: Umm, what I meant is a text which give the reader knowledge of how to solve problems in Ubuntu.
<iDN> That's all.
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: Basically, I'm looking for a text about the different systems in Ubuntu, such as X-Windows, GDM, GRUB etc.
<mwansa> how to open oppenoffice programs in xterm ? i remeber somthing like office-writer
<danix> helo all
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, I dont know of one source for all of that.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy iDN
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: Ummm, OK.
<Laughed> Earlier: I accidently installed some components of myth, at the time it said something like 58 packages were being installed. Right now I am trying to uninstall it completely but it states only 10 packages will be removed. what gives?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, That is a good place to start..
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: In this case, can you give me all of the web sites you know which cover these areas?
<lunaphyte_> i'm running 6.10 on a server - do i use apt-get dist-upgrade to get the various updates to that version, or is there a more ubuntu preferred method?
<erUSUL> lunaphyte_: that's the preferred method after a sudo apt-get update
<apex`> hi ppl
<lunaphyte_> ok, thanks.
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: thanks; just off the top of my head--also iDN might want to know about psychocats website
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, No, that would be a huge list and suited more to how I learn.  It is easy enough for you to search and flag what works for you
<legend2440> mwansa: ooffice -writer
<apex`> np
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: OK, thank you, and bazhang.
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, there are lots.. but yes I link to psycho
<lunaphyte_> form what i've read, for released versions, an update like that generally consists of only security updates - is that right?
<bazhang> no worries iDN ;]
<iDN> bazhang: :)
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I've tested the scripts and they work, but I'm going to be calling them from a keyboard shortcut. I have to remove sudo from them. But when I do that, I can't run these scripts as a normal user.
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, also look at how to privatly work the bot
<iDN> Oh, if I'm already here...
<iDN> How can I delete ALL of Kubuntu's packages?
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: buddy thx alot for assistance but its not my luck to use ubuntu rite now hu hu hu neways thx to all of you guys all of you must be paid....
<ArthurArchnix> According to the file permissions, I should be able to run the script: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 161 2008-03-10 16:09 unload_psmouse.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, I have a link on deleting meta-packages
<maro_> The problem is because an app called sun-java6-bin, when I reload the software information with sudo apt-get install -f, it shows up a window that says:  SUN MICROSYSTEMS, INC. ("SUN") IS WILLING TO LICENSE THE JAVA PLATFORM    ▒
<maro_>  │ STANDARD EDITION DEVELOPER KIT ("JDK" - THE "SOFTWARE") TO YOU ONLY UPON  ▒
<maro_>  │ THE CONDITION THAT YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE TERMS CONTAINED IN THIS LICENSE  ▒
<maro_>  │ AGREEMENT (THE "AGREEMENT").  PLEASE READ THE AGREEMENT CAREFULLY.  BY    ▒
<maro_>  │ INSTALLING, USING, OR DISTRIBUTING THIS SOFTWARE, YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE   ▒
<maro_>  │ TERMS OF THE AGREEMENT. and some other things about configuration (seems), but doesnt let me do anything more, so, can't finish the process, what can I do there? becuse seems till I don't finish that process the problem won't be fixed
<FloodBot1> maro_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean?
<iDN> I meant, what do you mean by privately work the bot?
<bazhang> maro_: pastebin and then tab and enter for that agreement
<bazhang> iDN: /msg ubotu flash for example
<scuderia> Chousuke: here
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_To_Remove_Any_Meta_Package_In_Ubuntu
<maro_> The problem is because an app called sun-java6-bin, when I reload the software information with sudo apt-get install -f, it shows up a window that says something about configuration (seems), but doesnt let me do anything more, so, can't finish the process, what can I do there? becuse seems till I don't finish that process the problem won't be fixed.
<iDN> Oh, nice one, bazhang. :)
<iDN> Thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<bazhang> ;]
<Chousuke> scuderia: okay, so did you get them to pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, Example.. you install Kubuntu-desktop  then want to uninstall it..
<scuderia> not yet, want ifconfig?
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: I already uninstalled it using apt-get, but it didn't remove all of the other packages. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN the desktop add tons of packages, but when you go to remove it.. it does not get them all..
<Chousuke> scuderia: yeah, that'd help
<bazhang> maro_: tab to agree then hit enter
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, see also using aptitude instead of apt-get.. google that as well for a test
<alusia> join #ubuntu-pl
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow:..... must be paid, ubuntu company shall........
<AudioSenseCD> ;)
<maro_> hehe, ok, is always easier than I think
<maro_> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> no worries maro_ ;]
<maro_> and excuses to the room, I am pretty new with this
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, Goodmorning
<liddokun> Escriba el texto aquí....
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: aww gud morning too but still 10:42 pm here in philippines
<bazhang> liddokun: /j #ubuntu-es por favor
<neozen-work> hi all... need to dump a list of installed packages to stdout? any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotwo> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bazhang> neozen-work: pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, Did you get your video and effects sorted out
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, That program is cool eh?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: my fave ;]
<neozen-work> !automate
<ubotwo> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<scuderia> Chousuke: http://pastebin.com/m5e5663e6
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: nope not at all i tried a lot but neways thx for all ur effort buddy i'm not lucky at all on ubunto
<neozen-work> !cloning
<ubotwo> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  &&  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Chousuke> scuderia: those don't seem to be configured at all. :o
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: hehe
<ghostlines> does anyone know how to see the transfer rate in nautilus?
<neozen-work> thx Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> ghostlines: Its not currently possible in Gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, Try again in compiz, but wait around for adamk
<Jack_Sparrow> np neo
<Pici> ghostlines: Next version of Ubuntu/Gnome will have it though
<Chousuke> scuderia: try "sudo ifconfig eth1 inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" on PC1 and then the same on PC2 but with 192.168.1.3 for example.
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: Progress. Thanks for your help thus far. I put the commands you gave me back into the script, placed it in an appropriate path (/usr/local/bin/load_psmouse.sh), ensured it was executable, made sure everyone was allowed to execute it with chmod... now, I can call it from the terminal without running sudo.
<xif> where should the X log be in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, glad to help
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, Technically off topic, but I was not busy at the moment
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I don't suppose you'd know why I can't run it anywhere else, but the terminal though? For example, calling it through a keyboard shortcut, or even alt+F2 doesn't work.
<erUSUL> xif: /var/log/
<scuderia> Chousuke: done
<Chousuke> scuderia: try pinging now.
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, it should.  have you tried making a launcher
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: Really? Sorry about that. I felt it was on-topic because I needed the ability to turn off the touchpad without running sudo commands, and I was unwillng to use the synaptic driver because of wakeup/interrupt issues.
<sand74> Hey, has someone comlpiled v4l-dvb-experimental with 2.6.24 kernel?
<xif> erUSUL: thanks, found it.
<scuderia> not pinging. Can it be from having 6.10 and 7.10?
<Chousuke> no.
<krabador> hey people, in installation of nuovext2 theme at http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=66685&forumpage=0  i can't install correctly...
<krabador> can you help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, The busier we are the finer we need to draw that line...
<Chousuke> scuderia: does ifconfig look any different though?
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I understand.
<scuderia> just add the ined addr and Bcast and Mask
<Chousuke> scuderia: you may also need to do "sudo ifup eth1" (or ifdown and then ifup)
<sand74> Hey, has someone compiled v4l-dvb-experimental with 2.6.24 kernel?
<Chousuke> scuderia: okay, so they should be configured properly :/
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, And we do appreciate you understanding the difference
<scuderia> Chousuke, im not sure but sometimes my pc doesnt work with both wireless and wired network
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: I used apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop, therefore the command "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop" doesn't remove all of the dependies of kubuntu-desktop. What should I do?
<jacekza> irc.polishtracker.org
<scuderia> i will shut down wireless and come back a few moments
<Chousuke> scuderia: well it might be routing them wrong.
<qubodup> hi ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, Did you look at the page I linked earlier on meta-packages
<scuderia> i be back in 5 min, will try manually
<eth01> jacekza: ?
<scuderia> brb
<Chousuke> scuderia: I can't remember the routing commands though :/
<eth01> !spam | jacekza
<ubotwo> jacekza: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<jacekza> sorry mistake
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: It links to an unavailable blog. :( It was removed from wordpress. :(
<qubodup> I want to make Ubuntu use the realtime kernel, which I just installed via package manager, where do I find instructions on doing that?
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: But now that I do have this script  ;)   perhaps you could help me figure out why it won't launch.  Running this "/usr/local/bin/unload_psmouse.sh" in a terminal turns off touchpad. But when I put that in a launcher on my panel, or type it in Alt+f2, or via keyboard shortcut, it does not.
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, one sec
<eth01> jacekza: k
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: np
<Jack_Sparrow> http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_To_Remove_Any_Meta_Package_In_Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> comes up for me
<sand74> Hey, has someone compiled v4l-dvb-experimental with 2.6.24 kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> iDN, I may have grabbed the old link by accident'
<liddokun> i need a live cd version of ubuntu!!!!!
<liddokun> argh
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubotwo> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: Ummm, OK.
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com liddokun
<liddokun> thx
<bazhang> np
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, HOw are you writing the shortcut  bash unload_psmouse.sh
<prashant> i hav 2 os wista n ubuntu .i play cs 1.6 in wista now i want to play also in ubuntu what i hav to do
<Lartza_> i get these errors while compiling: checking boost/iostreams/device/file_descriptor.hpp usability... no
<Lartza_> checking boost/iostreams/device/file_descriptor.hpp presence... no
<Lartza_> checking for boost/iostreams/device/file_descriptor.hpp... no
<Lartza_> configure: error: cannot find boost/iostreams/device/file_descriptor.hpp
<Lartza_> !boost
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<LjL> !paste | Lartza_
<ubotwo> Lartza_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prashant> i hav 2 os wista n ubuntu .i play cs 1.6 in wista now i want to play also in ubuntu what i hav to do
<Lartza_> !boost
<LjL> !botabuse | Lartza_
<ubotwo> Lartza_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<prashant> i hav 2 os wista n ubuntu .i play cs 1.6 in wista now i want to play also in ubuntu what i hav to do
<qubodup> can 1 tell me how to switch between installed kernels in 7.1 please?
<bazhang> prashant check the appdb; you can find more in #winehq
<TraceGreen> Hello, I can not get IP through dhclient, but my Windows can get IP using DHCP!
<Lartza_> Sorry all :(
<UB`> Could someone with Hardy Heron installed try to run: gnome-appearance-properties
<TraceGreen> can anyone help me?
<sand74> /boot/grub/menu.cfg
<UB`> I get a segmentation fault
<LjL> !hardy > UB`    (UB`, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I just copy and paste the command I typed in the terminal, into the command part of the launcher box.  In the meanwhile, I've put { and } above and below the line, to no effect.
<Lartza_> configure: error: cannot find boost/iostreams/device/file_descriptor.hpp
<amenado> TraceGreen-> what kind of nic card do you have?
<UB`> ops sorry
<TraceGreen> amenado, the driver is tg3
<sand74> Hey, has someone compiled v4l-dvb-experimental with 2.6.24 kernel?
<amenado> TraceGreen-> what kind of nic card do you have?
<TraceGreen> amenado, when i config my eth0 through manual, my network work
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, Just for fun.. make a launcher and for the command use  bash unload_psmouse.sh
<amenado> TraceGreen-> what do you mean if you config through eth0? what command did you issue?
<lunaphyte_> from what i've read, for released versions, apt-get dist-upgrade generally consists of only security updates - is that right?
<TraceGreen> amenado, ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.120 netmask 255.255.255.0; and config route and /etc/resolv.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, no
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: "bash /usr/local/bin/unload_psmouse.sh" doesn't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TraceGreen> amenado, but dhclient shows "no dhcpoffer"
<amenado> TraceGreen-> okay, can you paste your /etc/network/interface file in pastebin
<TraceGreen> amenado, I am not in front of that computer now, so i don't know the kind of nic card
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, One of the others or someone in #Bash will know
<amenado> TraceGreen-> what I was getting at earlier, was if it was ethernet or wireless
<TraceGreen> amenado, it is ethernet, and i use ubuntu 7.10 livecd
<TraceGreen> amenado, and also i tried knoppix livecd, it seems all linux can not get dhcp
<amenado> TraceGreen-> liveCd defaults to using dhcp, so you should have been able to acquire an ip address
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah... I'm thinking it's a scripting error. Thanks for getting me this far. Cheers.
<lunaphyte_> Jack_Sparrow: i've read that - i didn't see anything regarding my question.  i've read the individual upgrade pages too, but apt-get dist-upgrade isn't for upgrading between versions, is it?
<TraceGreen> amenado, yes, but actually, i can not get ip address
<sand74> no one expirience with v4l-dvb-experimental and 2.6.24 kernel
<amenado> TraceGreen-> thats why its good to know what kind of nic card you have, to figure out if the nic driver for it is loaded or not
<AudioSenseCD> sand74: try asking Jack_Sparrow instead
<AudioSenseCD> sand74: or try amenado
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, yes
<sand74> you mean he knows about it
<TraceGreen> amenado, because after i config my net card, I can surf the web, so, I don't think it is the problem of net card
<AudioSenseCD> sand74: just try askin' if they could help u
<sand74> so Jack do you know why it is not possible to compile v4l-dvb-experimental with a 2.6.24 Kernel
<lunaphyte_> Jack_Sparrow: it is?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades says to use some program called do-release-upgrade.
<TraceGreen> amenado, I mean, i config my card: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.**, and config route and /etc/resolv.conf, i can surf the web
<amenado> TraceGreen-> correct, so why your dhcp server is not offering is an ip address, you have to figure that out
<TraceGreen> amenado, but windows can
<amenado> TraceGreen-> correct, so why your dhcp server is not offering  an ip address, you have to figure that out
<TraceGreen> amenado, I also install windows XP in my computer
<arvind> when i enable the restricted drivers the screen reolution changes nd i cant change it back again till i disable the drivers
<sand74> audio thanks by the way
<TraceGreen> amenado, Windows XP can get IP address through dhcp.
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: coz he did not login to the protal instead of rediricting
<amenado> TraceGreen-> I can not make excuses for ubuntu, if you like to blame, go ahead, but am not going to sit here and say its that ones fault or the other
<bullgard4> How can I make Midnight commander to call a picture viewing program (eog) if I highlight a .png filename and press Enter?
<AudioSenseCD> *portal
<eth01> this is linux, not windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, apt-get dist-upgrade - upgrades the entire system to a newer release.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto    What version are you running now
<TraceGreen> amenado, thanks very much. I just want to know why
<arvind> jack::when i enable the restricted drivers the screen reolution changes nd i cant change it back again till i disable the drivers
<sand74> bye
<amenado> TraceGreen-> if you want to solve the problem we can try to assist, to give you reasons why night folllows day...oh well
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  &&  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<amenado> TraceGreen-> assist in figuring out the card you have on your pc..and elaborate on your network setup, whats acting as dchp server?
<lunaphyte_> Jack_Sparrow: hmm, weird.  i just did apt-get dist-upgrade on a server that's been running 6.10 for close to a year without any updates, and i was surprised to see how little it updated.  running lsb_release -a after doing that still shows edgy/6.10
<TraceGreen> amenado, thanks. ok
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, It is easier on the newer release
<lunaphyte_> oh, ok.
<amenado> TraceGreen-> come elaborate on your network setup
<arvind> jack::after tat
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, Did you chage sources to feisty from edgy?
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind, ?
<arvind> jack::after doing tat command shud i enable the drivers nw??
<lunaphyte_> Jack_Sparrow: no, i haven't - i was wondering about that, but nothing i read seemed to indicate i should do that.  i was expecting that maybe do-release-upgrade included that step as part of whatever it does.
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind, USe tab to complete my nick so it will highlight.  after that command give me the link it gives you
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, :: http://paste.stgraber.org/1373
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, I need to look at the upgrade pages...  gimme a sec..  or 10
<iDN> Jack_Sparrow: Did you find a working link?
<lunaphyte_> Jack_Sparrow: no worries - much appreciated.
<skipity> how can i write to a mac partition
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind, I dont see a single resolution listed in your xorg...
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, ::shud i enable the drivers and the follow tat code??
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg             set up know resolutions
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, ::wont it be fine if i say gksu instead of sudo??
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind, I have no idea what you are talking about.. the command I gave is correct  gksudo is for gui apps
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, :: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<arvind>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080310202424
<Anghelik> hello
<iDN> Help!
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: i'll have to try it once again i have to pc's here i'm running XP now and i'm installing the ubuntu again and this it might lucky as you wish me luck Jack_Sparrow
<milosz> current Hardy doesn't see any USB devices here, is there any known help?
<Pici> milosz: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<milosz> i had to manually load the usb-storage module, after that my removable storage devices worked but GNOME still didn't automatically mount them
<milosz> Pici, ok
<Anghelik> someone who speaks Spanish
<iDN> I just removed kubuntu-desktop and restarted X-Windows and BOOM! Ubuntu runs only in low graphics mode. :(
<Pici> !es | Anghelik
<arvind>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080310202424
<ubotwo> Anghelik: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, :: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<arvind>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080310202424
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade                         is the way I read it for your setup
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind, that is correct
<amenado> iDN-> did you have a saved copy of your xorg.conf?  you can reuse that
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, ::so wat next now??
<lunaphyte_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<iDN> amenado: Yes, I have. :D
<iDN> :(
<iDN> Well, no, I don't think it'll work, amenado. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, it does create a backup
<Laughed> I accidently installed 58 myth files. (i need coffee) but it is only letting me uninstall 10 files. What gives?
<amenado> iDN just for kicks, compare what the updated one versus your saved one, see what differences there are
<iDN> Just after I uninstalled, I overwrote the backup. :(
<apo> Hm, weird. postfix isn't putting its stuff into ~/Maildir
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, it was a meta-package..  one sec  see also aptitude... instead of apt-get
<high-bass> hey guys... i got a new laptop yesterday.. installed ubuntu 7.10 on it... i installed compiz on it and gnome-compiz-preference.. in gnome-compiz preference... when i enable gl-desktop... none of the effects work... ie the cube rotation effect... what could be the reason for this?
<amenado> iDN oh well..
<apo> high-bass: Is it turned on?
<StefanW> high-bass: you need to install the appropriate graphics drivers :)
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, ::so wat next now??
<iDN> amenado: Is there a command which defaults the x-windows file?
<high-bass> apo; yes it is
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_To_Remove_Any_Meta_Package_In_Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind, restart x and see if it works
<amenado> iDN you can try to recreate a new one..  with that reconfigure command which always escape me, cant remember exact command line
<high-bass> StefanW: so the one that came with ubuntu are the problem.. ok thanks ill search it up
<v3ctor> Jack_Sparrow: the link at that link is dead
<StefanW> high-bass: you installed the restricted driver?
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, i havent enabled the drivers yet!!!!
<high-bass> StefanW: no i didnt!
<arvind> Jack_Sparrow, i did all this without enabling it
<StefanW> high-bass: try the restricted driver manager :) system -> manage -> restricted driver manager
<iDN> amenado: I'll back in  a second. I'm checking if my backup will help.
<Laughed> K, tys jack
<Laughed> Illl look it over
<high-bass> StefanW: it says your hardware doesnt not need any restricted drivers
<StefanW> high-bass: which grahics card do you have in your laptop :)
<regeya> Jack_Sparrow: Buried, dead link, blogspam.  Not Dugg.
<Laughed> Oh, jack:  thats the link from earlier... its dead.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darn.. that was a good link too..  gimme a sec to google
<high-bass> StefanW: i believe its an intel one....
<faileas> i had a power outage in the middle of installing something... package installer says some other package management software is running after i rebooted.. any way to resolve this?
<high-bass> StefanW: now im not sure of the exact model.. i forgot what the cmd was to list hardware on the computer...
<LjL> !aptfix | faileas
<faileas> lspci
<ubotwo> faileas: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<StefanW> high-bass: in a terminal, try "lspci"
<faileas> thanks
<high-bass> ok thanks tring now!
<StefanW> funny how 99% of the questions are "cool desktop" related, lol
<high-bass> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<iDN> amenado: Thanks. the backup worked. :)
<Laughed> jack I did a search for "uninstall meta" at ubuntu and didnt get very good results
<iDN> Somehow, after I changed the mouse driver to evdev, amenado, X-Windows went wild. :(
<StefanW> high-bass: that graphics chip seems ot be blacklisted
<high-bass> StefanW: what do you mean?
<StefanW> high-bass: in a terminal, do "compiz --replace &" and show us the output via http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<v3ctor> Laughed: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<amenado> iDN am glad it is resolved
<high-bass> StefanW: so there are no drivers for that graphics card?
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: buddy how do i set to two partition my HDD? i used manual but it says no root how do i do root???
<jhancock> so if i needed to change my color scheme from 32-bit to 16-bit?
<Laughed> Hey vector: thanks man. I was actually looking for a link back to pyschocats so you killed 2 birds for me
<v3ctor> lol
<diegosouza> high-bass, hey man, i have that graphic card
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: buddy how do i set to two partition my HDD? i used manual but it says no root how do i do root???
 * delcoyote hi
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> are you formatting a new hdd?
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: yes sir
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> which command are you using to format?
<high-bass> StefanW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5526/
<high-bass> diegosouza: ya did you have any problems with it?\
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: not know but i'm in installing again the ubuntu CD
<diegosouza> high-bass, ubuntu gutsy has know problems about it, u can activate compiz but u probably have troubles playing videos
<diegosouza> high-bass, yes i had
<StefanW> high-bass: ok, please check here how to avoid the blacklist http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582112
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> are you getting that prompt of no root during partitioning?
<diegosouza> high-bass, i run gnome without effects because it
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: yes sir
<Laughed> vector: thats such a great link. its answering questions I asked earlier plus some. hopefully Ill be able to wrap my head around this meta uninstall
<high-bass> diegosouza; really that sucks! lol..
<high-bass> StefanW: ok thanks ill give it a read!
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> then you must select one of the partitions and assign it a mount point of  /   "/" is root
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: do i used guided instead of manual?
<StefanW> high-bass: good luck :)
<diegosouza> high-bass, yes... maybe next ubuntu fix it
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> depends, do you want to use the entire disk or you have to allocate some yourselve?
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant seem to find a good link on meta-package identification and removeal.. will try again later
<StefanW> diegosouza: you can still playback video if you use VLC and route it through X11
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: i have to repartition it into 2 help me for manual
<Laughed> Jack: Vector tossed up a link from pyschocats. its pretty thorough
<kjaoki> I am having a problem installing a deb package, it complains about dependencies after I issue: sudo apt-get -f install libstdc++5
<diegosouza> StefanW, i know... i've done it, but it's really sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, Ill scroll back and find it thanks
<high-bass> StefanW: i took it off the blacklist... lets see if i get any problems in these few days!...
<high-bass> diegosouza: that sucks i cant wait for that HEH
<kjaoki> it needs libc6
<StefanW> high-bass: okido :)
<v3ctor> Jack_Sparrow: have you looked at this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615196
<kjaoki> how do I install that?
<StefanW> diegosouza: and yes, X11 playback isn exactly awesome
<Laughed> Jack: though im not sure if its gonna help my meta issue as it seems to focus on x/k ubuntu
<diegosouza> StefanW, thanks for the comment, it's always good
<StefanW> diegosouza: =)
<high-bass> StefanW: thanks for your help!
<StefanW> high-bass: happy to :)
<kjaoki> how can I solve dependencies on an install I get errors after I use: sudo apt-get -f install libstdc++5
<diegosouza> StefanW, that intel shouldn't be blacklistened next ubuntu version, it's a very common video card
<heogen> hi
<StefanW> kjaoki: use synaptic :)
<heogen> how can to install ares and yahoo messenger
<diegosouza> StefanW, do u have it too?
<heogen> somebody can help me
<heogen> ?
<ks3> i changed my dpi settings, and now the openoffice menu fonts are huge. any ideas?
<StefanW> kjaoki: by default, libstdc++6 is installed though :)
<diegosouza> heogen, ares through wine or wine-doors
<StefanW> diegosouza: no, nvidia 6600GT here :)
<kjaoki> synaptic? is that another install method?
<heogen> ok
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> okay, select manual and then delete what you dont need, and create new partitions to suit your needs
<diegosouza> heogen, why yahoo messenger? why not pidgin?
<heogen> i will try it
<heogen> yeah
<StefanW> kjaoki: same thing, but GUI :) system -> manage -> synaptic package manager
<skipity> how can i write to a mac partition from ubuntu
<heogen> yahoo messenger
<Jack_Sparrow> Kaja, Chasing dependencies for software you are compiling from sources other than the ubuntu repos, is a never ending task.  make sure you have all official repos enabled and see the people that provided you with the source in the first place
<diegosouza> StefanW, aaaahh best graphic card.... i have it in my desktop  :-)
<heogen> that i can to inside a chat rooms
<prasanna> hye has anyone been able to change the connection limit (4) for Pan newsreader?
<StefanW> diegosouza: good to hear they're fixing the intel card though, I have it in my laptop :)
<kjaoki> there is no repos from ubuntu, this was made from an rpm
<diegosouza> skipity, what problem do u have about it?
<prasanna> my provider offers 15, would love to change it to 15, instead of 4
<kjaoki> it is TSM for debian
<diegosouza> heogen, try other messenger clients... there are a lot of them
<seisen> heogen, why don't you use pidgin?
<heogen> how can I do it
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: i used now entire HDD as hda
<seisen> !pidgin | heogen
<ubotwo> heogen: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<heogen> Im a new user of ubuntu
<heogen> i dont know what  is pidgin
<diegosouza> seisen, cool tht kind of command  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome heogen   Pidgin is IM program
<heogen> ohhh, gaim
<diegosouza> heogen, ah ok... its the default messenger client
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> thats fine then, go forward
<heogen> you dont to inside to a chat rooms
<seisen> ??? diegosouza
<Linux_Fresher> back .. Ok , after installation, the updates have finished downloading and installing,  it has not asked me for a restart .. so what  comes next please ?
<diegosouza> heogen, yes, the old gaim
<prasanna> what newsreaders do u guys use?
<heogen> of yahoo messenger
<diegosouza> heogen, but better than before
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> make sure you have a mount point for /  which is hda in your case
<heogen> but the new gaim you can do it
<kjaoki> I tried to use synaptic but system complain about 3 broken packages on the system
<AJC_Z0> prasanna: slrn
<Linux_Fresher> macogw: hey m8, u still around ?
<diegosouza> seisen, that command !something
<AJC_Z0> mutt also does NNTP
<kjaoki> use broken filter to locate them?
<seisen> you can try that kjaoki
<prasanna> AJc never heard of it, better than pan newsreader?
<heogen> <diegosouza> with the new one you can to inside to the chat room
<kjaoki> what a broken filter?
<seisen> or apt-get -f install kjaoki
<AJC_Z0> If you like bloat, try pan
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: okies hey BTW it is necesary my other PC installing ubuntu got connected to my network?
<Laughed> vector / Jack: not sure if you guys posted this but from my initial glance it seems to be the anser I was looking for. THought maybe you guys could use it.: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920&highlight=uninstall+meta
<diegosouza> paradon, i don't
<wikzo> When I have installed Ubuntu home folder on a separate partition and doing a dist. upgrade (formatting /root and keeping /home), what files will be removed and what will not?
<diegosouza> prasanna, i dont
<AJC_Z0> Better is subjective term. Yes, of course it's better because Usenet is a text medium and slrn is designed for it
<Linux_Fresher> I will restart the system and come back
<diegosouza> heogen, i dont know, i dont use yahoo network
<prasanna> hmmm let me try it out
 * AJC_Z0 says from his X11 IRC client
<faileas> right, thats fixed, all i need to do is clear out this old hdd that used to have suse and i'm set ^^
<diegosouza> paradon, wrong message to u, sorry
<v3ctor> Laughed: ty, i will check it out
<heogen> <diegosouza> ok. i like to use yahoo
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> umm, you can have as many   pc's connected to a network
<NattyTux> hello
<l815> :)
<Exalt> !list
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<heogen> <diegosouza> and i want to install ares too, how you recommend me to install it
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: it is necesary?
<NattyTux> how to I view two files at once with 'cat'? I mean I tried 'cat txt && txt2' , but didnt work.
<Exalt> !search warez
<ubotwo> Found: warez
<mauro_rioiv> hello everyone ...
<Pici> !warez | Exalt
<ubotwo> Exalt: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<diegosouza> heogen, wine-doors seems to be better to new users  :-)
<infbliss> NattyTux: cat txt1 txt2
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> no, it is not dependent on it is it?
<infbliss> NattyTux: should do the job
<NattyTux> infbliss : thanks alot!!!
<diegosouza> mauro_rioiv, hello
<Exalt> !guidelines
<heogen> <diegosouza> ok thank you
<infbliss> NattyTux: you are welcome
<l815> kinda funny talking about piracy in a free world :)
<ubotwo> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Exalt> !o4o
<heogen> i just to install and open with wine
<ubotwo> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<heogen> and that set
<heogen> <diegosouza>
<diegosouza> NattyTux, u can append to a temporary file and see it
<mauro_rioiv> i have update my ubutu to 7.10...
<mauro_rioiv> i have my ubuntu at 7.10 ... and my broadcom working ... but inside the 'connection properties' ( left to clock ) only have a eth0 ...
<mauro_rioiv> what can i do?
<AudioSenseCD> amenado: got it buddy
<diegosouza> infbliss, u said the better way
<infbliss> mauro_rioiv:are you saying that wireless connection does not appear
<diegosouza> mauro_rioiv, what do u need if it's runnig fine?
<infbliss> diegosouza: i think he means that wireless connection does not appear in the list
<wikzo> NattyTux: :)
<mauro_rioiv> yes ... with iwconfig i see my wireless eth ... but no in connection properties
<diegosouza> infbliss, ah ok
<murlidhar> i lost my x-client session i am not able to boot through x-client but only through gnome session. What is the problem?
<infbliss> mauro_rioiv: did you install any broadcom drivers
<exorio> hello guys
<exorio> using gutsy here
<diegosouza> exorio, hello
<exorio> got this bug said "ata1 is slow to respond"
<infbliss> mauro_rioiv: you can go to menu-> system->preferences->proprietary drivers
<exorio> hello diego
<murlidhar> any ideas? anyone?
<murlidhar> i lost my x-client session i am not able to boot through x-client but only through gnome session. What is the problem?
<anurag> i am getting unmet dependencies error for any metapackage i'm trying to install
<exorio> tried everywhere... kind of desperate here
<diegosouza> exorio, i don't know about it
<exorio> the bug was appear on dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> exorio, Are you trying to install a new system?
<exorio> reported by bunch of people on launchpad
<exorio> it's already installed, updated to security patches
<Jack_Sparrow> exorio, Please provide a good link for reference on the problem
<anurag> eg sudo apt-get install libgnomeui-dev gives error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<anurag>   libgnomeui-dev: Depends: libgnomeui-0 (= 2.20.0-0ubuntu1) but 2.20.1.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<anurag>                   Depends: libgnome2-dev (>= 2.13.7) but it is not going to be installed
<anurag>                   Depends: libbonoboui2-dev (>= 2.13.1) but it is not going to be installed
<anurag>                   Depends: libgnomevfs2-dev (>= 2.8.4-2) but it is not going to be installed
<anurag> E: Broken packages
<mauro_rioiv> yes... throuth System/Administration/Restricted Drivers Manager
<FloodBot3> anurag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exorio> but I experience occasional lockups
<infbliss> murlidhar: what would you want to happen
<azu> hi
<exorio> when I dmesg
<mauro_rioiv> i dont have a option Proprietary Drivers
<murlidhar> infbliss, i want to boot using run x-client scrpt session as default session.
<exorio> the "ata1 is slow to respond, please wait" appear... which I experience in dapper aswell...
<savetheWorld> !ubotu
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<murlidhar> infbliss, it was my default ever since i installed gutsy
<infbliss> murlidhar: do you have automatic login
<infbliss> murlidhar: enabled
<sounix> hola buenos dias
<murlidhar> infbliss, no i did not enable it.
<sounix> una pregunta
<diegosouza> sounix, english, please
<bazhang> sounix: /j #ubuntu-es por favor ;]
<infbliss> murlidhar: are you able to log out and choose sessions
<Jack_Sparrow> exorio, It sounds like one of your drives is a bit slow..  I would try  all_generic_ide   and or ide=nodma  in your grub boot command line
<murlidhar> infbliss, yes
<anurag> when i try to install libgnomeui-dev, i'm getting errors about unmet dependencies when they are already in repositories. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59140/
<infbliss> murlidhar: so you mean to say that X session does not appear in the list of sessions
<exorio> Jack : if I use nodma... that means I would use PIO mode for the ide drive?
<murlidhar> infbliss, it does but after entering the password only ubuntu trademark brown screen comes up and nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> exorio, I think that is correct...
<exorio> it's on a notebook actually
<exorio> found couple of solutions on the launchpad
<exorio> but no luck :(
<exorio> like combined ata mode
<infbliss> murlidhar: i think that might be the X session you wanted to. since you have no window manager running
<exorio> and using older driver
<infbliss> murlidhar: no panel or any other stuff appears
<murlidhar> infbliss, no nothing appears
<infbliss> murlidhar: btw, why would you want to log in to plain X
<infbliss> murlidhar: when you have gnome installed and working
<murlidhar> infbliss, in that i was able to change themes not in this
<exorio> what if I wanted to use PIO mode for CDRom driver but still using DMA mode for harddrive?
<exorio> I barely use CDs on ubuntu anyway
<infbliss> murlidhar: by x-client script session, do you mean XFCE
<infbliss> murlidhar: i am a bit confused
<murlidhar> inf
<murlidhar> infbliss, no not xfce
<infbliss> infbliss: actually a plain X session does not allow you to change themes as far as I know
<murlidhar> infbliss, i am not able to customize the themes . like changing window borders
<infbliss> murlidhar: yeah I understand. when you log in to GNOME
<infbliss> murlidhar: do you see something like System->preferences-> Themes
<murlidhar> infbliss, that's what.
<murlidhar> infbliss, i can access that but not able to customize a theme.
<murlidhar> infbliss, i can change a theme but the window border doesn't change . it only changes color.
<infbliss> murlidhar: but you say you are able to do this when you are in the X-client script session, right?
<murlidhar> also the panels look a bit weird.
<murlidhar> infbliss, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> exorio, Just a thought, but apm acpi ie: power management may be part of that problem as well
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Are you running effects?
<murlidhar> infbliss, but i am not so sure . cuz i never changed the default session since i installed
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<infbliss> murlidhar: i thought ubuntu's default session was GNOME
<infbliss> murlidhar: right?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Kinda thought so.. you may want to /join #Compix for learning hoe to work with themes under effects
<Jack_Sparrow> #Compiz
<infbliss> murlidhar: i think Compiz is creating some problems
<infbliss> murlidhar: are you able to disable compiz btw
<murlidhar> infbliss, how to disable that.?
<lab_rat> hey its wired... no script plugin alarmed me about xss danger when i went on www.linuxjournal.com site
<bastid_raZor> murlidhar; install ccsm to tweak the compiz settings
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, metacity --replace
<infbliss> murlidhar: I second Jack_Sparrow
<heogen> hey do you know a program for to learn languages in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, and install ccsm if not already in place
<murlidhar> but why suddenly did this happen?
<infbliss> heogen:kvoctrain
<stefano__> where can i ask questions about hardy alpha?
<heogen> infbliss this program is free?
<infbliss> murlidhar: compiz is not so mature as the window managers are
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, WIndow decorators are funny things..  try also compiz --replace
<infbliss> heogen: yes
<bastid_raZor> stefano__; #ubuntu+1
<stefano__> thx
<heogen> thank you guy
<Jupp> after using my keyboard's mute button, the volume doesn't properly restore to it's pre-muted value (this only happens if I wait a couple of seconds before I unmute)
<infbliss> heogen: you are welcome
<UnknownUniverse> Any common misstake if PHP doesn't work
<infbliss> UnknownUniverse: can you join #php
<Jack_Sparrow> Jupp, Fine tune your sound in #Alsa channel
<ePax> Where can i download tk8.5 and tcl8.5 deb?
<UnknownUniverse> sure infbliss
<ElTimo> im back again
<UnknownUniverse> But I thought it had to do with my installation
<infbliss> ePax: are you able to do apt-get install tk (or) apt-get install tcl
<scuderia> Chousuke: i connect the xp with ubuntu via samba
<stefano__> I've got a problem: every browser (epiphany, firefox2, firefox3) except Midori (webkit) is behaving strangely. all the fonts (even menubars and such) are WAY too big. anybody know what to do about it? (i use 72dpi screen resolution instead of whatever is normal)
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, it says it couldn't activate plugin dbus
<ElTimo> anyone know how to fix wireless on a custom 2.6.22 kernel with iwl3945?
<ePax> infbliss: When i do that i get 8.4 installed
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, THen you need to run over to #Compiz
<Chousuke> scuderia: you got the network working between XP and ubuntu, but not ubuntu-ubuntu?
<stefano__> ElTimo, did you integrate all the required modules properly?
<infbliss> ePax: is your program dependent on some particular feature of tcl8.5
<scuderia> yes, thats it. unfortunatly
<ElTimo> er....probably not
<Jupp> Jack_Sparrow, this appears to be a gnome bug. It's listed as "fixed" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/12693
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 12693 in control-center "Mute Button Shortcut sometimes doesn't restore sound when "unmuted"" [Medium,Fix released]
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, infbliss  thanks for helping me
<infbliss> murlidhar: you are welcome
<ePax> infbliss: Yes. One theme and my amsn depends on 8.5
<scuderia> well, with samba i may get the network working between ubuntu ubuntu
<stefano__> ElTimo, i think you will either need to rebuild your kernel with all the proper modules or install a generic kernel
<ThRixXx> how do i filter out "has joined" "has quit" "has left" on XCHAT ?
<faileas> hmm
<ElTimo> stefano_: what modules should I use? I'm looking at my config right now and I can't find anything related to the intel 3945
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/sys/bus/pnp/devices$ ls -al 00:06; lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-03-10 16:10 00:06 -> ../../../devices/pnp0/00:06" Wie kriege ich heraus, wie die Verzeichnisse heißen, die nur mit 2 Punkten angegeben sind?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jupp, that link is 2 years old...  Does not apply although it looks the same...
<faileas> anyone got a howto on formatting a disk? its non system, so i'm assuming there'd be a fairly simple command for it
<Linux_Fresher> Q: i just installed ubuntu .. then updated it to full latest version - rebooted ,  now i clicked on RESTRICTED driver icon, it downloaded nVidia driver [my card is nvidia] .. rebooted .. and everything now looks 640x480 @ 50 Mz .. how to change it ?
<infbliss> ePax:http://wiki.tcl.tk/11333
<Linux_Fresher> !resolution
<infbliss> ePax: can you look at that
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, right click the tab and hide them
<ePax> infbliss: Thnx
<Chousuke> scuderia: your first task is to be able to ping between the machines.
<Jupp> Jack_Sparrow, that's why I'm confused....
<Jupp> Jack_Sparrow, is exactly my problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Jupp, Please /join #Alsa
<Chousuke> scuderia: after that, you can set up NFS or samba or whatever you want :)
<ThRixXx> the channels tab at the side?
<infbliss> ePax: also I have a doubt. if you did apt-get aMSN, then the dependecies should be automatically installed
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, yes, but mine are at the bottom
<infbliss> ePax:right?
<scuderia> so strange, i cant ping the XP but i can connect to it and transfer files to it
<ePax> infbliss: No they dont insta... As i told you i only get 8.4 installed not 8.5
<faileas> thats cause XP turns off ping by default
<infbliss> ePax:ok
<Chousuke> scuderia: uh.
<Linux_Fresher> my resolution is stuck at 640 x 480 at 50 Mz .. please help ..  i just installed ubuntu and updated it
<Chousuke> scuderia: maybe it's connecting through your wireless?
<ElTimo> stefano_: ??
<ThRixXx> wow, how can i check if i have the newst version ?  theres nothing i can select there and i cant make my tabs at bottom like u did, allthough i used to make tabs on bottom in xchat windows
<Chousuke> scuderia: what happens then you ping it?
<erUSUL> Linux_Fresher: System>Admin>Screen and graphics
<ElTimo> stefano__: what modules should I use? I'm looking at my config right now and I can't find anything related to the intel 3945
<scuderia> Chousuke: the point is that they are already connected. the ping gives From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=19 Destination Host Unreachable
<ThRixXx> what a lol! i have 0.18!
<Chousuke> scuderia: hmmh :/
<Linux_Fresher> erUSUL:  still there only 2 options  .. 640x480 and 320x240 :(
<Chousuke> scuderia: I don't really know. Everything should work :/
<erUSUL> !fixres | Linux_Fresher
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, You should be able to right click on any channel and select to hide parts and joins
<ubotwo> Linux_Fresher: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scuderia> i explain, i have here 2 pcs, one with windows messed up that doesnt boot (pc2) in wich i used a live cd. My goal is to from live cd backup the harddrive. I cant burn dvds becaus the drive is running the live cd. So i need to copy files to the PC1
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: what monitor do you have
<erUSUL> !version | ThRixXx
<ubotwo> ThRixXx: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<stefano__> ElTimo, i don't know
<bastid_raZor> Linux_Fresher; in terminal run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select higher resolutions in that setup.
<ElTimo> stefano__: ok thanks
<stefano__> ElTimo, why don't you just use a normal kernel image from the repo?
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  LG FLATRON 775 FT
<andersbr> Bug report:  Time didn't update automatically.  Had to restart ntp.  Then in re-upped.
<bazhang> ElTimo: how about the iwl3945
<Jack_Sparrow> ePax, Do you have backports enabled?
<ElTimo> stefano__: too slow for me
<ePax> Jack_Sparrow: I dont know actually
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ElTimo> bazhang: modprobe says it can't find it
<Jack_Sparrow> !info  tk8.5
<ubotwo> Package tk8.5 does not exist in gutsy
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  ya .. but if there is an easier way, i want to first go through that .. i am very new, so i have to figure out easier way of doing it before i start typing in bash commands
<julle> Is PulseAudio like Alsa? a sound driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> ePax, http://in.solit.us/archives/show/113979
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  what about a restart ? i did restart the whole pc after "restricted driver download" finished
<mauro_rioiv> hello. anyone can help to setup my wireless network ?
<Chousuke> scuderia: hm :/
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, it does exist, bot's broken
<ePax> Jack_Sparrow: I'm downloading files right now from that site :D
<heogen> hello i was install ares in my laptop with wine and i dont see it
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: do you mean the resolution is still the same after restarting
<infbliss> ?
<heogen> when a can found it
<Jack_Sparrow> ePax, :)
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: well no, it only exists in backports
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  yes
<ePax> Shall i enable back ports to be able to download tk8.5?
<infbliss> heogen: what is ares
<Chousuke> scuderia: I don't know what's wrong with your network, sorry. :/
<Jack_Sparrow> ePax, yes
<ePax> ok
<scuderia> Chousuke: now with samba i cant transfer files because samba doesnt accept put /home/xxx and does accept put xxx
<heogen> ares is a program for download movie and songs
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chousuke> scuderia: use a graphical client?
<infbliss> heogen: you could use a native linux application. Just do "sudo apt-get install limewire"
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  when i used live CD it was good , then after installing and restarting it was good , but after that i downloaded and installed the restricted nvidia driver .. restarted .. and it got messed up to 640 x 480  .. reading the link u gave me
<infbliss> heogen: it is as good as ares
<Chousuke> scuderia: like nautilus, just connect to SMB://machine/share
<heogen> ok
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: ok. lets hope it helps you
<heogen> infbliss but not for the movie
<bastid_raZor> Linux_Fresher; ahh that means you need to run sudo nvidia-settings in a terminal
<heogen> infbliss
<heogen> for the movie ares is better
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Often people do not setup their monitor v/h rates and hafve your problem
<heogen> infbliss
<infbliss> heogen: limewire is also a p2p program
<heogen> infbliss really
<ePax> I have one more question
<infbliss> heogen: yes
<infbliss> ePax: bring it on
<Jack_Sparrow> ePax, Sorry one ? per day
<heogen> ok thank you a will do
<heogen> thank you
<ePax> I just enabled backports and i got like 25 mb of updates... is that hardy upgrades for gutsy or?
<ePax> Only thing i needed is tk 8.5 and tcl 8.5.... shall i turn off backports now? i dont need any more pkgs?
<heogen> i will like to know if a install a program with wine i can i find it
<infbliss> ePax: it does not do any harm
<jrib> ePax: yeah, basically hardy packages the backports team has tested and deemed safe for gutsy
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  ok, but in screen and resolution, the refresh rate is fixed at 50 Hz, i cant change it
<Jack_Sparrow> ePax, Just get the package you need for now and turn them off
<infbliss> ePax: only reason to enable backports was to make sure that you get the latest packages
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  so how do i set the nvidia refresh rate u said ?
<heogen> because i to install a program with wine and i don't know where is it
<scuderia> my problem is that i can only use the apps on the live cd
<ePax> Jack_Sparrow: I do have packages that i need now...
<Sal> hello
<ePax> infbliss: So they are not any beta packages in backports or?
<infbliss> heogen: wine does not work all the time. so it is better not to rely on it
<Sal> can someone please check this link and tell me if he gets a flash #2032 error? www.frosinone.tv
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, v/h rates are different than 50 hz you mentioned.. look at the specs for your monitor and for vertrefresh and horizsync
<Sal> thanks
<heogen> infbliss ok thank you
<infbliss> ePax: http://www.backports.org/dokuwiki/doku.php
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  umm .. ok .. i can see it some where in ubuntu or google it ?
<Sal> only ubuntu users get that error
<Sal> strange
<Bakefy> Does anyone know how to change the port Ubuntu Remote desktop uses?
<GarethMarsh1985> can anyone help me installing grub on an ext3 partition using xp?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, You would need to google for the specs on your hardware.. there is an auto detect feature, but best to actually find them if you can
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<sars960> I'm having trouble with ubuntu's compiz settings, can someone help me with the rotating cube?
<infbliss> sars960: can you join #compiz
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  is there an easy way to try to "re-detect" the software without using all the commands which i dont understand ?
<Linux_Fresher> re-detect the hardware i mean**
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: actually sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does exactly that. since you do not want to do that
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  okies !! i will do it !! :)
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  if the system blows up in my face, its on you !! :P
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/sys/bus/pnp/devices$ ls -al 00:06; lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-03-10 16:10 00:06 -> ../../../devices/pnp0/00:06" What is the full pathname of '../../../devices/pnp0/00:06'?
<Sal> can someone please tell me if he gets the #2032 error on the app www.frosinone.tv
<Sal> thanks
<Sal> seems that only the ubuntu users get that error
<noodlesgc> would it be suicide to install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop all on the same system?
<infbliss> noodlesgc: why do you think so
<infbliss> noodlesgc: the system will just take more disk space
<noodlesgc> i dont know, im asking you
<infbliss> noodlesgc: there is no  other harm
<noodlesgc> excellent, ty
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:   ok the command worked but its stuck at the last screen .. the botton <ok> is not clickable
<infbliss> noodlesgc: anyways is there a special reason
<heogen> what is:  0B de ficheros
<stratus> where's the ubuntu mirror disk space usage page? I couldn't find a wiki article or something related breaking down the bits by disk space required.
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: does pressing return do any good
<noodlesgc> no, im just addicted to installing packages :)
<heogen> this a error in my terminal
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  nope .. confirmed  again
<infbliss> noodlesgc: ok
<stratus> I am interested in hardy mirroring (source, i386 and amd64 all components), if anyone has a mirror setup and could tell me the disk space used, it is fine too
<noodlesgc> i already have 5142 installed
<Duckstar> Is there a way to rebuild your sources.list ?
<heogen> infbliss do you know what is this error  0B de ficheros
<Sal> please!
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  ok tab worked
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: ok
<infbliss> heogen: i dont speak that language
<Linux_Fresher> infbliss:  its asking me difficult Qs now , card's bus identifier is 3.0.0 .. i dont know if its right
<Linux_Fresher> PCI:3.0.0
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Use the tab key Luke
<heogen> infbliss is it in Spanish
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: you might want to consult your harware manual for that
<bastid_raZor> Linux_Fresher; those are auto detected settings .. it would be smart to just accept them and go on
<heogen> but i can to translate if you one
<infbliss> heogen: i think so
<Linux_Fresher> bastid_raZor:  kk
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; heh.. a friend of mine tells me things like that all the time..
<infbliss> heogen: yes please
<heogen> if you want
<heogen> ok
<sinbox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59147/  if anyone can tell me whetehr that is right or wrong
<faileas> i have a secondary disk drive which used to have suse installed on it. it dosen't seem to turn up in /dev/ but it shows up on my system. i want to purge the previous contents of that drive, and use it for storage. I DON'T have a cd rom drive, and this box is too old for usb booting, unless i can convince grub tio do it... gparted endlessly scans but dosen't do anything. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, lspci | grep -i vga should show you the right pci port if the default ends up being wrong
<ctp_> hi folks. anyone has a hint how to get this scenario working: i have to encrypt an ubuntu system running from a cf card. but it's important, that it can only be decrypted on same device. i wanna prevent someone to put the card in any other machine and boot from.
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  ok but to that spci thing we will go later if right now all default settings dont work .. btw plz tell me answer to this -->   Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  .. default is no
<infbliss> heogen: u there?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<heogen> yeah
<faileas> ctp: unless the devices have some form of hardware encryption its not possible
<kes0> anyone who have any good idea what to eat for dinner ? :)
<ElTimo> food
<heogen> infblish the mistake is error in 0b file
<sinbox> found my answer on my own :)
<AudioSenseCD> kes0: an egg and a spread
<infbliss> heogen: thats quite confusing
<infbliss> heogen: when do you get this error
<kes0> spread ?
<heogen> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> infbliss, Error file is Zero bytes
<heogen> when i was trying to install limewire
<ctp> faileas: thought about something like dynamic keys generated from cpuid or any other device specific data.
<Jack_Sparrow> heogen, use frostwire
<heogen> with sudo  apt-get install limewire
<heogen> no
<FLUXxXx> Hello! Does anyone know a software or web application that generates graphs or stats about: network usage (how much traffic transffered and what speeds), apache usage (nr of hits, what links got hits etc), cpu and mem usage (how much and WHEN) and so on ?
<heogen> .exe
<infbliss> heogen: ok. can you retry it
<bluefox83> there are no .exe's in linux
<heogen> limewire
<heogen> ok
<heogen> sure
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotwo> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/sys/bus/pnp/devices$ ls -al 00:06; lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-03-10 16:10 00:06 -> ../../../devices/pnp0/00:06" What is the full pathname of '../../../devices/pnp0/00:06'?
<kes0> frostwire ?
<Linux_Fresher> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Linux_Fresher>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080310214222   ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, perfect
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  so now to reboot ?
<noodlesgc> FLUXxXx munin?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  because still currently its 640 x 480
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: i think restarting X server would suffice. you can do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, restart x....
<exorio> a googling for more detailed info seems to give a satisfying answer : http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg435655.html
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  okies
<exorio> it's about ata1 is slow to respond
<Jack_Sparrow> infbliss, I prefer to avoid the three finger salute and have them log out and back in..
<infbliss> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<exorio> seems my cdrom firmware got bug in it TSSTcorpCD/DVD TS-L632D... hope that helps somebody else aswell...
<Linux_Fresher> AMAZING .. KICKAZZ !! :) :)   .. YOU GUYS ROCK BIG
<Jack_Sparrow> No really
<Linux_Fresher> man !! this looks sooooo sweet now  :)
<Linux_Fresher> tx tx tx tx tx
<infbliss> Linux_Fresher: you are welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> Nice work infbliss
<exorio> compiz?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow & infbliss  thanks a TONZ .. :)
<exorio> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Have yo ugot effects yet
<Linux_Fresher> ok .. so what now ? i have updated ubuntu, and i have updated the restricted drivers !! what next to download ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, install ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotwo> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<exorio> hey I seen a guy playing with icons.... as they are like chain or something on youtube
<exorio> where can I get that effect?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  okies, i will enable the express effects .. i know where to do that :) .. was playing around with this fresh ubuntu installation in evening
<ThRixXx> how can i update xchat ?
<niklas_> I would like to have libz compression support in kismet. It says it can't find it when I try to compile latest kismet. What package is libz-dev included in?
<BadRobot> hi there
<BadRobot> does someone in here uses Elisa Media Player?
<bullgard4> ThRixXx: Use Synaptic
<AudioSenseCD> Linux_Fresher: just ask did you try restart the pc not restarting X??? coz i got same prob bout that
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:   ok .. in Appearance i enabled Extra :)
<infbliss> AudioSenseCD: do you have a problem with X as such
<Linux_Fresher> AudioSenseCD:  no, i restarted just X .. by ctrl alt backspace
<giopa> c.net
<AudioSenseCD> Linux_Fresher: yeah yea i know but ry restart the system not X it seem goin back to 640x800
<patogen> Can somebody tell me a nice site that tells you about new and or cool applications?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Linux_Fresher> AudioSenseCD:  and that funky command that infbliss / Jack_Sparrow gave works .. asks too many questions but nothing much needs to be answered .. btw if mouse click doesnt work on the <ok> menu in terminal, use the TAB key
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  roger that boss !! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  &&  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<infbliss> patogen: you may want to go here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: got damn sata DvdRam thing i got my graphics and video working out
<AudioSenseCD> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  heh !! the windows became 'wobbly'  !! i had seen it on you tube .. never thought my rig will have the same lol
<Jack_Sparrow> It gets better
<Linux_Fresher> wee !! man this slaps vista hard !!
<legend2440> niklas_: do you mean zlib compression. it would be zlib1g-dev
<coincoin161> anyone knows about pand and bluetooth ?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  ok the command downloaded some stuff, its done now
<zulerdongle> Hello, I have a strange problem. Everytime I select "switch user", when I log back in its as if i had logged out because all of my opened programs are closed. Does anyone know what could be causing this? THanks
<patogen> infbliss: I meant something more that presents the applications more in detail and stuff
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: i finish installed ubuntu now what should i do next?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  too much data in terminal to paste here though
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Do you have a wheel on your mouse
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  yep .. its a button if i press it, and wheel when i rotate it
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, dont need the paaste from you
<infbliss> patogen: if you have gutsy, it is very much here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<Linux_Fresher> heh !! it shifts desktops !! xD
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, point to the top bar of open window.. roll the wheel
<jhoffa> what should to update hoary?  my /etc/apt/sources.list no longer works
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  aww .. nothing happens, but if i rotate the wheel when mouse is on free space of desktop it changes desktops to right and left :)
<BadRobot> is there much change from the Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 5 to the Alpha 6?
<patogen> infbliss: Nice, thank you
<PETERR-> hi, i have a problem, i just installed xubuntu, but im stuck at 800x600 resolution, i want to set it to 1024x768 but i just simply cant, and yes 1024x768 is added in xorg.conf but i just cant set it, im 100% sure that is a refresh problem, what can i do, i even know wich values for horizync and vertzync my monitor supports, but if i add them to xorg.conf then the monitor just turns black like if dont support the res at that refresh value. what can i do
<PriceChild> !hardy | BadRobot
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that BadRobot
<ubotwo> BadRobot: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, system  pref  advanced desktop
<infbliss> patogen: you are welcome
<BadRobot> thx
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/sys/bus/pnp/devices$ ls -al 00:06; lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-03-10 16:10 00:06 -> ../../../devices/pnp0/00:06" What is the full pathname of '../../../devices/pnp0/00:06'?
<bazhang> jhoffa: go here www.ubuntu.com and get a more recent version ;]
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  wow .. big stuff there !!  and i just resized the chat window and it gave some amazing transparancy effects there too !! xD
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, dbl click general options and then desktop size
<stefano__> will i get a matrox triplehead2go to work with ubuntu? (it acts like a screen with a resolution of e.g. 3840x1200)
<Jack_Sparrow> set it to 4  1  and 1
<jhoffa> bazhang - thanks but that's not an option at the moment as we're running production servers
<jughead> What methods are available to linux users in the area of filing taxes online?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  did it .. just that there is no OK button to confirm .. so i take it that just by saying 4 there its done
<mauro_rioiv> can anyone helpme to setup my wireless ... please
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, ctrl  alt  left mouse button and move mouse
<bazhang> jhoffa: aha the servers--well you can upgrade..hmm hoary? not sure if that is supported any more methinks not however
<infbliss> jughead: does not www.turbotax.com do it
<Jack_Sparrow> back out of that screen to main menu
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  ok little funny thing is that i went back and went in again, it automatically changed the 4 to 3 there , tried it 2 times now, it wont stay at 4
<frank_> Juhaz: In canada there are online apps that do taxes that and all you need is a browser
<infbliss> bazhang: are you supported by Canonical
<jughead> infbliss, yeah I filed there last year I think but I can't remember if it worked with FF or not
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  my bad .. it worked .. ok its at 4 1 1 now .. what next ?
<infbliss> jughead: for me it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, See if you can spin the cube
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, ctrl  alt  left mouse button and move mouse
<Tyczek> hi I've question. My friend on Windows is connecting to my ubuntu by putty... Is there posibble to copy from his windows to my /media/HDD a file or folder?
<bazhang> infbliss the #ubuntu channel? haha no ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, see also ctrl-alt and down arrow
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  hmm .. nothing happens but there is one "rotate cube" tab there which is currently unmarked .. enable it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, My bad..  yes on the fist page of menus..
<bazhang> this should be fun ;]
<infbliss> Tyczek: it should be
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  actually by default only desktop wall , Expo and Viewport Switcher  are enabled .. enable all rest ?
<Fruuctis> Hi channel...remember me from yesterday? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, My bad..  yes on the fist page of menus..  desktop cube and rotate cube should be checked
<bazhang> Linux_Fresher: and scale ;]
<Tyczek> infbliss, I tried scp -r C:/www tyczek@ip /media/HDD, but didn't work... perhaps wrong command ;p
<Linux_Fresher> MAN !!  YAY !!
<Linux_Fresher> IT ROTATES !!
<infbliss> Tyczek: perhaps you should try #putty
<bazhang> hehe
<Fruuctis> How do i get the cube to work? just reinstalled Ubuntu...using the auto updates right now
<Tyczek> infbliss, ok, thanks
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  ok .. what do i need to enable so that scrolling mouse wheel on any window title will do something ?  i think thats the only thing remaining now
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: ques. the software source for the package NVDIA GLX-NEW is not enabled... does it necesary while installing got coneccted to internet?
<noodlesgc> Fruuctis install the compiz-config-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, that should already be enabled..  try one more time. just point to the top bar of windo and scroll wheel
<Fruuctis> where do i get that=?
<noodlesgc> Fruuctis sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, enable software sources in system  admin
<Fruuctis> and yeah..i've got the intel GMA 945 chipset..using Ubuntu 7.10
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  nope  nothing .. right now this chat window is called #ubuntu , i am scrolling up and down directions with mouse on the Orange title of this window  .. nothing seems to be happening
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  do i have to enable some more icons in that adv graphic settings window ?
<Jack_Sparrow> infbliss, Please try using wheel while mouse is on the top bar of open window for me
<jhoffa> so I guess hoary is no longer supported.
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotwo> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<infbliss> Jack_Sparrow: i do not use compiz
<Duckstar> Does Acroread exisit anymore ?
<infbliss> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<sinbox> if I have an application running in a terminal how could I stop it appart from closing the terminal window?
<noodlesgc> Fruuctis i have 965 too
<Fruuctis> not 965..945
<noodlesgc> sinbox ctrl+c
<bazhang> yes duckstar go to www.medibuntu.org for more info
<sinbox> thanks noodlesgc
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, not a big effect. it just rolls up like a window shade
<noodlesgc> Fruuctis is the 945 blacklisted?
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: how i'm in the system > admin now?
<Fruuctis> i dont know:S
<Fruuctis> was hoping to get help
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  np  .. i will play around.. bay be its off by default like cube rotation
<DJDarkstar> Hi need help with Xorg
<infbliss> DJDarkstar: yes
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  btw i am so happy that i am going for beer !! will be back in 2 hrs !! CHEERS MATE !!
<zulerdongle> Hello, I have a strange problem. Everytime I select "switch user", when I log back in its as if i had logged out because all of my opened programs are closed. Does anyone know what could be causing this? THanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Now you will need to /j #Compiz and find out more..     When you have a good backup  try these  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/sys/bus/pnp/devices$ ls -al 00:06; lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-03-10 16:10 00:06 -> ../../../devices/pnp0/00:06" What is the full pathname of '../../../devices/pnp0/00:06'?
<noodlesgc> Fruuctis ok go to System->Preferences->Appearence
<DJDarkstar> I just installed mythbuntu ... and i know for a fact that under regular ubuntu my monitor (HannsG HW192D) properly gives me 1440x900 but here it gives me 1400x1050
<bazhang> zulerdongle: when you switch user that means to log you out
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, Edit your xorg settings
<infbliss> DJDarkstar: does the 1400x1050 does not show up in the resolution list
<bazhang> DJDarkstar: may need to add that modeline
<DJDarkstar> infbliss, I don't want it to be 1400x1050, i need it to be 1440x900
<whitekidney> What channel can i use toget help with installing games?
<bazhang> whitekidney: what games
<whitekidney> Steam wont install for me.
<faileas> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  &&  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<infbliss> DJDarkstar: you may probably need to change xorg settings. Did u try System-> Preferences-> Monitor
<bazhang> aha whitekidney that would be #winehq then
<scorpion032> Hello I'm going to install Gutsy on my system now
<whitekidney> thanks
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: how, i'm in the system > admin now?
<illissius> any reason why df would only show my root partition, and not all the rest I have mounted? (they're all in fstab) if I give the path to the other mounts explicitly it works, they just don't show up in the list for plain 'df -h'
<DJDarkstar> Jack_Sparro, i'll try that .... Infbliss yes i did
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, Do you see software sources
<JJ1> how can I make ubuntu auto mount a HD?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, provide us weith the link it gives you
<whitekidney> Jack_Sparrow, you dont have some time do ya=?
<Jack_Sparrow> JJ1, Edit fstab
<infbliss> JJ1: you should add settings to /etc/fstab
<DJDarkstar> http://paste.stgraber.org/1381
<illissius> (using kubuntu gutsy)
<bazhang> jj1 what file formant
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: yes but the other PC not connected to internet
<JJ1> i run a samba server and nothing is accessible unless I login and mount the second partition. how can i make it auto mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> whitekidney, not for steam games and wine
<JJ1> ext3
<whitekidney> okidokey.
<whitekidney> wineHQ is inactive.
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to check the status of a package (installed or not) without using tools like aptitude or synaptic but from the apt or other commandline tools
<bazhang> dpkg -l Ashfire908
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, a big part of the problems you have encountered are you dont have that on the internet when we talk.
<Ashfire908> bazhang: thank you
<PriceChild> Ashfire908: apt-cache info? apt-get madison?
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<whitekidney> winehq is pretty inactive, so ill try here, im trying to use wine to install steam, but it gives me this error : | wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\christer\\Desktop\\SteamInstall.msi": Bad EXE format for
<JJ1> jack_sparrow - infbliss - what do i need to add to the file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fstab
<infbliss> JJ1: what file system do you have in the HD
<ubotwo> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DRebellion> !appdb | whitekidney
<ubotwo> whitekidney: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<whitekidney> Drebellion, ive seen there, didnt give much help.
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: it thus, but this time its not i'm using a different pc
<JJ1> infbliss - ext3
<DRebellion> whitekidney, really? This isn't the place to ask about app specific questions with wine.
<Ashfire908> PriceChild: apt-cache only (seems to) have data on packages but not their status
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  i am off for that beer !! btw, alt + scroll does that effect !! it changes transparency or color !! its amazing !!
<infbliss> JJ1:u may need to look here http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Ashfire908> PriceChild: and neither of those opreations exist.
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, enable the sources as I suggested.. and install what you needed..
<JJ1> infbliss - also, the external drive is asking for sudo password every time i mount it. its a samba folder I just want it to be read/write for all users but it keeps changing back every time i restart
<ArmedKing> Are there any Parental Controle Options for Ubuntu for my Son's Computer
<DRebellion> Ashfire908, what do you mean by "status"?
<PriceChild> Ashfire908: madison works with one, i forget which :)
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  catch you in 2 hours !! then we can go into WINE and enable my games in linux !! :P  !!  >>> p - 0 - p  >>> gone !!
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, great.. have fun
<infbliss> JJ1: that page has information on how to provide rights
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, You are no longer my frined..
<Fruuctis> im back
<JJ1> infbliss - thanks!
<Fruuctis> please pm me, cant seem to find you
<DJDarkstar> Any input on my xorg config?
<microwaver> Hello people, I seem to have sound problems. Strange thing is, if I Wine 'World of Warcraft' I've got sound, but in my desktop environment no sound what so ever
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: weee ha ha
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Just kidding.. I dont do wine, steam or windows games under linus
<Ashfire908> DRebellion: instaled or not, residual config... I've got the answer from someone else already.
<tomasko> hi, i have smb guest access to a windows machine that isn't used too much and i'd like to setup an apt mirror on it. is there anyway i can do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | microwaver
<ubotwo> microwaver: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DRebellion> Ashfire908, aah i see
<infbliss> !resolution
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> tomasko, Yes, see aptoncd as a place to start or man apt for full info
<infbliss> DJDarkstar: !resolution
<tomasko> as far as i know apt requires a web server, but i've heard of all sorts of enhancements like apt-torrent, etc. so i presume it's not completely impossible to setup an apt mirror with smb guest access to a machine (no rdp, etc.)
<ZPertee> anyone know of any way to do a batch convert of wav to mp3 in linux.  My uncle is a hard core windoze man and he needs to convert a bunch of files to mp3 but he won't pay a lot of money for a program to do this.  I have assured him that Linux can come to the rescue but what program would I use?
<DJDarkstar> infbliss, i saw that part, just don't understand what to do with the values after "1440x900@60" should I add that line
<bazhang> DJDarkstar: aye
<jimcooncat> tomasko: you can use smbfs for the connection, then use the "file" option in your sources.list.
<infbliss> ZPertee:http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/mp3_wav.html
<DRebellion> ZPertee, i would recommend mencoder for any audio/video transcoding
<frank_> ZPertee: I don't know of a linux program on the top of my head but I'm sure there are free windows programs for that as well
<infbliss> DJDarkstar: i am not an expert in screen resolution matters. can someone help DJDarkstar?
<bullium> I was trying to burn a CD with K3B and it hung...I am unable to kill the wodim process's...the parent process's status is "Uninterruptible" and the child wodim process's status is "Zombie". I cannot seem to kill these process's even using sudo and the -9 argument for kill...any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> ZPertee: Soundconverter ? (in repos)
<jimcooncat> tomasko: less headaches just to run a web server, though
<DJDarkstar> infbliss, thanks for trying tho
<JJ1> guys stupid question, but how do i discover the device's name? (for a HD)
<Odd-rationale> JJ1: Try sudo fdisk -l
<bullium> JJ1: fdisk -l
<bazhang> hehe
<DJDarkstar> jj1 you could try gparted also
<frank_> JJ1: or df  if it's already mounted
<bullium> Odd-rationale: lol sorry
<Odd-rationale> bullium: np
<JJ1> thanks guys ^_^
<mMan> Hello, I can't seem to snyc my palm m130 PDA to my computer running Ubuntu Gutsy
<mMan> Does anyone know how to do this?
<jimcooncat> I hope not too offtopic: I want to purchase a specific song, then burn an audio cd with it I can play in my truck. I only use Ubuntu, and don't know anything about where to purchase downloadable songs (inexpensively and legally).
<superbob> anyone familiar with kvm/qemu? Im trying to get it to not capture all keyboard combinations
<infbliss> mMan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-533116.html
<mMan> jimcooncat: Amazon music downloads
<Odd-rationale> jimcooncat: Try magnutunes or jamendo
<Odd-rationale> *magnatunes
<mMan> infbliss:  Thanks, lemme see..
<Aaack> Hello! please excuse my poor english.  I'm trying to get rid of a damaged package, (it's "awcommon" converted to deb with alien, part of the Maya suite), I've tried to reinstall it, but no luck, I've also tried to manage it using dpkg, apt-get synaptic and aptitude, and no luck, now I want to delete it by hand but in spite I can track the files installed by that package I don't know how to erase it from the packages database, can anyone help m
<jimcooncat> mMan, Odd-rationale: then it's easy to burn to an audio CD? What application would I use?
<infbliss> mMan: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PalmDeviceSetup
<offload> sup
<Odd-rationale> jimcooncat: serpentine should do
<mMan> jimcooncat:  Gnome baker works for me..
<Odd-rationale> jimcooncat: links: http://www.magnatunes.com/ http://www.jamendo.com/en/
<jimcooncat> Thanks, I got Gnomebaker already installed
<offload> so uh.. yeah I installed 8.04 over the weekend.  Yikes, had to fresh install afterwards.  heh
<dallas> could someone tell me how to open  a port, im using 8.04
<Slart> does flash in firefox handle sound in a different way than other apps in ubuntu? it seems asoundconf set-default-card doesn't affect flash audio.. anyone know anything about this?
<brobostigon> !iptables | dallas
<ubotwo> dallas: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bazhang> offload #ubuntu+1 please thanks
<dallas> i found this command "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6881 -j ACCEPT" but the torrent program im using still says the port is closed
<infbliss> Slart: cant find easily given that Flash is proprietary
<offload> thanks
<Slart> infbliss: mm.. I know.. but gnash just isn't good enough.. thanks for you input though
<offload> Anyone have any luck with 7.10 AMD64 and a wusb54gv2 wireless adapter?
<infbliss> Slart: yeah gnash is not good enough. but have to manage with Adobe Flash till then :(
<bullium> dallas: are you behind a hardware firewall?
<JJ1> in the fourth collumb of the fstab file, "auto" will make the HD mount at startup. is that enough for a samba server? I dont want the HD to be accessible only for one type of user
<Ienorand> Does anybody else get the problems with mounted media permissions not being handled correctly, as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198403 and bug#190329
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 198403 in ubuntu "file permissions not working for mounted media" [Undecided,New]
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, is their a way I can get nautilus to create JPG thumbnails instead of using PNG ??????????????
<Ienorand> Above applies to Hardy btw
<Pici> Ienorand: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<gaE4> where to get settings for Monitors which aren't in the list? - System->Administration->Screens & Graphics | Eizo S2431
<infbliss> JJ1: can you #samba
<ZPertee> infbliss have you used mpg123?  If the quality is good this would definitely be something I would be interested in.  the project is for our church.  we have a bunch of sermons dating all the way from 1940s to the present in wav that we need to convert to mp3 for space reasons.
<andx> Hello
<supreme_> hi
<infbliss> ZPertee: you could use a GUI based application. is it possible?
<supreme_> i have a problem with opengl
<gaE4> hey
<andx> How iss the command to start wine into the Terminal
<andx> ??
<supreme_> things appeared weird
<infbliss> ZPertee: i think totem-xine does a good job so far
<Odd-rationale> andx: wine file.exe
<supreme_> things in top appeared in the bottom
<supreme_> and things far away appeared in the front
<supreme_> :S
<infbliss> supreme_:please #opengl
<Odd-rationale> andx: You might also want to use winecfg
<andx> Odd I've doen it
<supreme_> infbliss, ok thanks
<andx> no that was running
<andx> I want to start a application
<Odd-rationale> andx: I got to go eat now. Be back. Try #wine
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, is their a way I can get nautilus to create JPG thumbnails instead of using PNG ??????????????
<infbliss> andx: did you try winex
<Y2J_nino> españoles
<andx> Okay thank you
<infbliss> andx: you might want to #wine
<Y2J_nino> ola
<Y2J_nino> hellou
<andx> nope winex
<LukeLC> !sp Y2J_nino
<offload> Is there a wireless adapter that works natively with 7.10 ?
<Daniel^> hey .. im running a realvnc server on my vista laptop, and i want to connect to it from my linux laptop, but when i try to connect to it with krdc i cant, but if i telnet the server i get a fine respone, shouldnt krdc be able to connect to a realvnc server?
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<andx> Iĺl do it moment
<Aaack> hola _nino
<Y2J_nino> spain
<Y2J_nino> ola
<supreme_> Y2J_nino, hola
<Y2J_nino> que ahi
<supreme_> yo hablo español
<fcnguy> is it possible to install xp without formatting the whole drive if i have one or 2 linux already installed?
<superbob> anyone with qemu experience?
<LukeLC> !sp | Y2J_nino
<Y2J_nino> por fin
<bazhang> should be !es
<Aaack> dolor de cabeza por acá. Je
<DRebellion> !hcl | offload
<ubotwo> offload: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Y2J_nino> ese k dice
<pablo> hi, i'm new in this thing of irc chat
<Jack_Sparrow> fcnguy, yes...
<infbliss> fcnguy: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/64593-installing-xp-after-ububtu-help.html
<Y2J_nino> cuanto ingles
<supreme_> Aaack, Y2J_nino  tengo un problema con opengl, las cosas de al frente aparecen detras y las cosas de atras aparecen al frente
<supreme_> en los objetos 3d
<Kate_mins> hello, i need help please, i would like to change user password from the terminal does it possible ?
<pablo> todos hablan español aca?
<bazhang> !es
<infbliss> Kate_mins: passwd <username>
<ubotwo> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<niki__> is it possible to reverse from hardy to gutsy ? the fonts are horribe
<supreme_> pablo , no
<Y2J_nino> yo si
<NET||abuse> hey guys. in .bash_profile the ** if [-d ~/bin]\n PATH=~/bin:"{$PATH}"\n fi ** is there for me, but i can't get my ~/bin dir into PATH,, how do i make sure it is in?
<supreme_> yo tambien
<supreme_> hablo todos los idiomas del mundo
<supreme_> mentira.
<fcnguy> how can i reinstall grub
<offload> DRebellion, thanks
<bazhang> niki__: yes with a reinstall
<pablo> mm ok.. pero es permitido hablar español .. no se pregunto porque es la primera vez que entro aki..
<hendrixski> Is there a way to export to make smaller pdf's?  I'm exporting a page from openoffice and it's 148 kb, and in order to get past someones mail screener the total message has to be less than 150kb... and I need to be able to write a message too.  So yeah, smaller pdf's anyone?
<faileas> !grub
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<liddokun> supreme ur full of shit dude
<NET||abuse> !path
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Y2J_nino> yo ablo solamente ALEMAN
<faileas> hendrixski: see if it compresses ;p
<supreme_> liddokun, shut... up
<niki__> reinstall is the least think i want to do
<NET||abuse> !PATH
<bazhang> pablo: /join #ubuntu-es por favor
<Y2J_nino> guachi fori fo
<liddokun> ahaha
<ZPertee> infbliss it wouldn't be a problem to use a gui.  the biggest advantage of using command line is that I can do a batch job easier.  the files are stored in a bunch of different folders so most likely I would have to open up each folder individually and then do a batch job on the files in that folder.  whereas if it was command line I could write a script and have more of it automated.
<niki__> firefox renders the fonts really bad
<hendrixski> faileas, how do I see that?
<infbliss> ZPertee: then mpg123 is the way to go
<Y2J_nino> joder
<Contact_Void> Can someone help me to install ubuntu 7.10 on a friend's box? It's refusing to boot into X from the live-cd. Please query
<hendrixski> faileas, and would some green windows user on the other end still be able to see it?
<Aaack> supreme_: Did you covered the basics, like check if ou have the lastest drivers installed, or if the physical RAM of your graphic board is in good condition?
<bazhang> Y2J_nino: /j #ubuntu-es por favor
<pablo> soy relativamente nuevo en esto de linux... y quiero conocer personas mas experimentadas en este mundo para aprender..
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, is their a way I can get nautilus to create JPG thumbnails instead of using PNG ??????????????
<Y2J_nino> me dicen ode descargarme el sowkave 207
<pablo> ok.. bazhang...
<JJ1> is this ok to automatically mount a HD that will be used for samba server things? (every samba user shou have read/write access automatically)
<ZPertee> infbliss ok thanks for your help
<Y2J_nino> decidme pag porfavor
<shade052> Contact_Void: try installing in the safe mode... if that doesnt work i have no other ideas
<supreme_> Aaack, yes, actually everything is working fine, but in 3d objects things that should appear in front actually appeared behind all, and viceversa
<bazhang> liddokun: language please
<Y2J_nino> y hablad en español
<liddokun> sorry
<dgjones> !es | Y2J_nino
<ubotwo> Y2J_nino: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Y2J_nino> espeakyn spanis
<liddokun> i just got pissed
<Contact_Void> shade052: I already tried this one. Is there a way to install Ubuntu without X?
<Contact_Void> any console-based thing?
<bazhang> we all do liddokun; say it dont type it ;]
<allass> I want to disable networkmanager because it changes resolv.conf. I need to edit resolv.conf manually. But when I disable networkmanager, network stops working. Any suggestions how to deal with this??
<dgjones> !alternate | Contact_Void
<ubotwo> Contact_Void: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<faileas> hendrixski: if its a standard zip file, sure
<shade052> Contact_Void: :-(
<Contact_Void> ok, thanks
<hendrixski> faileas, ah, zip.  ok
<infbliss> Contact_Void: u may want to select in text mode during boot up menu
<JJ1> is this ok to automatically mount a HD that will be used for samba server things? (every samba user shou have read/write access automatically)
<JJ1> (02:06:33 PM) Thingus left the room
<JJ1> /dev/sdb1 /media/DATA auto defaults 0 0
<Aaack> that's happens with a particular game/program or everything that use openGL behaves like that?
<jluis> hey
<liddokun> :) alright
<Y2J_nino> puta
<infbliss> Contact_Void: once you insert the CD and boot, there is an option called "Install Ubuntu in text mode"
<Y2J_nino> guarra
<Y2J_nino> zorra
<bazhang> Y2J_nino: please english
<hendrixski> faileas, zipping it only compresses it 2kb.  :-(
<jluis> eeeeeeeeeee primo
<Contact_Void> infbliss: sec, I'll try it
<JJ1> bazhang - he is just cursing... ignore?
<Y2J_nino> no saber ablar
<JJ1> ^_^
<Y2J_nino> inglish
<faileas> hendrixski: er..
<jluis> yo zyyyyy
<liddokun> we all speak more than 2 languages here ...
<faileas> then.. i'm not sure
<bazhang> Y2J_nino: /j #ubuntu-es por favor
<RoAkSoAx> Y2J_nino, por favor si deseas soporte en eespanol #ubuntu-es, o otras topics: #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<RoAkSoAx> jluis, por favor si deseas soporte en eespanol #ubuntu-es, o otras topics: #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Y2J_nino> no me entra
<faileas> liddokun: even then, not all of us speak the same second language ;p
<Aaack> Y2J_nino: escribe: "/join #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas y luego enter ahi todos hablan español
<jluis> el madrid va a gana la liga
<bazhang> Y2J_nino: then prepare yourself
<xeniter_> hi
<liddokun> ahah ur right
<jluis> h
<jluis> h
<jluis> h
<jluis> h
<jluis> h
<jluis> h
<jluis> h
<jluis> h
<xeniter_> i cant install xlibs-dev
<jluis> h
<hendrixski> faileas, I guess I have to rewrite it on the devils word processing program and send it as a .doc
<jluis> h
<bazhang> jluis stop
<FloodBot3> jluis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Contact_Void> infbliss: there's only start, start w/ safe graphics, install with driver update and oem install
<LukeL> i
<jluis> h
<DRebellion> xeniter_, what error are you getting?
<liddokun> jluis sotop that dude
<hendrixski> jluis, fuck you
<JJ1> is this ok to automatically mount a HD that will be used for samba server things? (every samba user shou have read/write access automatically)
<JJ1> dev/sdb1 /media/DATA auto defaults 0 0
<xeniter_> apt says packet not availabe
<xeniter_> anyone a idea?
<jluis> j
<jluis> j
<jluis> j
<jluis> j
<FloodBot3> jluis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dgjones> !ops | jluis
<bazhang> !ops | jluis
<ubotwo> jluis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<hendrixski> thanks Amaranth :-)
<DRebellion> !info xlibs-dev | xeniter_
<ubotwo> xeniter_: Package xlibs-dev does not exist in gutsy
<faileas> hendrixski: openoffice supports docs... so why not just save it as such then?
<bazhang> DRebellion: the info command is not working with the bot right now
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I'm looking for some documentation on creating a group that has sudo access but doesn't require a password to run sudo commands.
<hendrixski> faileas, because I tried opening that same .doc in Word and it was all garbled...
<steph_> hi all
<xeniter_> i cant install xlibs-dev over apt
<DRebellion> bazhang, thanks for the heads up, maybe put that in the topic?
<xeniter_> it says package not available
<offload> DRebellion, thanks for the link, however I think my problem is finding a wireless card that's natively supported for AMD64 as well.  As I understand it there isn't 64bit ndiswrapper support
<xeniter_> i need this package to compile wine
<bazhang> DRebellion: when I get topic naming rights ;]
<steph_> is there someone to test my first deb package ? It's Lottanzb, a graphical frontend for Hellanzb
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: the group already exists
<Pici> !xlibs | xeniter_
<ubotwo> xeniter_: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<xeniter_> thx i will try
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to open chm files in ubuntu?
<Thingus> Thar we go.
<bazhang> xeniter why compile wine? it is in the repos
<Thingus> I found a workaround for xfdesktop crashing. :P
<infbliss> Xman: first do "sudo apt-get install xchm"
<xeniter_> i want test own code
<hendrixski> faileas, well.  Thanks.  I'll tinker with it some more.  I'm sure there's a way to get this document sent
<infbliss> Xman: and then you can open the CHM files with xCHM
<Xman> infbliss: thanks
<xeniter_> i have already xorg-dev
<xeniter_> hmm
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: /msg me for instructions
<ArthurArchnix> I have a script that I want all users to be able to run, but the script needs sudo in it, so basically I need all users to be able to run this one script. I figured I'd create a group called spec_scripts, give it sudo access, don't require a password to execture sudo, then change the group ownership of this script to spec_scripts, and add users to this group. That's about the only way I can think of making this thing work. :)
<bazhang> heh
<babo> can anyone have a look at my dns set up for me ? I'm trying to resolve a subdomain ...
<babo> dig killer.albumshopper.com
<fcnguy> how can i reinstall grub i installed windows after linux and the grub is gone
<babo> it should work methinks ...
<danand> !grub > fcnguy
<gan> i installed ubuntu but it is not booting
<bazhang> gan we need more info ;]
<infbliss> fcnguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<steph_> babo, I'm on it
<steph_> what should I do ?
<infbliss> gan: do you see any messages
<hendrixski> faileas, I got it, I'll just post the darned PDF on a webhost and send the dude a link.  Screw him if his mailserver doesn't like attachments
<fcnguy> infbliss i got no floppy disks
<gan> bazhang, it is showing input not supported
<babo> steph_: figure out why killer.albumshopper.com doesn't resolve to albumshopper.com or at least http://72.232.183.2/ ... Thanks :-)
<steph_> nice :D
<infbliss> fcnguy: no need for floppy. just boot from the ubuntu disk
<Lartza_>  changed to IceWM some time ago and now can't remember how to switch back to metacity.
<gan> bazhang, yeah it is booting now if i remove the splash  word
<bazhang> Lartza_: in session at the login screen?
<TheFuzzball> is there a channel that helps with building Computers?
<Lartza_> No, when I choose gnome ist still uses IceWM in windows, not as panel though
<danand> ArthurArchnix - could you not just have the script owned by root and make it world executable ?
<gan> bazhang, i want to boot the ubuntu with bootsplash
<infbliss> TheFuzzball: you mean hardware and software
<bazhang> TheFuzzball: perhaps ##hardware ?
<Lartza_> i have changed it somewhere
<Lartza_> some file
<ArthurArchnix> danand: Did that... it works if I call the script from the terminal, but it won't run through gnome (alt+F2, or a launcher, or a keyboard shortcut)
<TheFuzzball> infbliss: hardware
<gan> infbliss, i am not able to boot with bootsplash why?
<infbliss> gan: do you get any errors during the boot sequence
<Lartza_> where I can change my window manager?
<infbliss> TheFuzzball: then #hardware please
<bazhang> Lartza_: how about alt f2 metacity --replace not sure if session does not do it--do you have ubuntu/gnome desktop installed?
<brobostigon> Lartza_: if you have a different one installed, you can change it in your login menu
<Lartza_> brobostigon:It's more complicated
<infbliss> !bootsplash > gan
<Lartza_> bazhang: That works only once
<gan> infbliss, no it is showing input not supported
<Lartza_> i think
<brobostigon> Lartza_: ok
<gan> infbliss, ya, i am not getting the bootspash
<infbliss> gan: but do you see any messages scrolling by
<bazhang> Lartza_: you want to go back to gnome fulltime?
<Lartza_> bazhang: Unable to open X display
<Lartza_> yes
<infbliss> gan: you say input is not supported
<gan> infbliss, yeah
<infbliss> gan: is that an error message you get
<gan> infbliss, i donot think it is from OS ,
<Lartza_> But I can't remeber what file I changed when I canged to IceWM???
<Lartza_> :S
<gan> infbliss, i leave sometime it is going to login screen
<lisette> hola
<infbliss> gan: yeah i think it is a problem with the monitor
<gan> infbliss, the ubuntu image is not coming why
<infbliss> gan: you have to manage with the text mode i think :(
<danand> ArthurArchnix - can you not point the launcher etc to run the script as a child of a terminal ie point launcher to gnome-terminal -e "command"
<bazhang> hello lisette
<lisette> no he podido poner a funcionar mi wireless, tengo un portatil hp de la familia dv2000
<whitekidney> my sound seems to be muted, how do i turn it on?
<lisette> y no me reconoce la tarjeta
<gan> infbliss, yeah
<liddokun> wuz up lissete
<lisette> alguien podría ayudarme?
<bazhang> lisette espanol?
<fabio> !es ! lisette
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<fabio> !es | lisette
<ubotwo> lisette: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<infbliss> whitekidney: can you go to System->preferences-> sound
<Lartza_> How can I change back to metacity form IceWM?
<gan> infbliss, you just see my menu.lst i send u through pastebin.com
<whitekidney> infbliss i get this error : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available
<infbliss> Lartza_: can you do metacity --replace
<Lartza_> No
<Lartza_> Unable to open X display
<bazhang> hmm odd
<Lartza_> I have changed the window manager from some file by some tut
<gan> infbliss, http://pastebin.com/m4c720805    see this link
<bazhang> lartza what about installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Lartza_> It's installed
<joomla_user> !groot
<danand> whitekidney - also check your settings by typing alsamixer in a terminal - check nothing is muted etc. Also if an external amplifier is mentioned and enabled, unless you have one, turn it off
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<whitekidney> danand : how do i do that? (i just got ubuntu linux)
<bazhang> that is strange..
<pakikid> if i installed windows program throw wine how can i uninstall them?
<Lartza_> It's simpel if you know the file :S
<infbliss> gan: i think you can add no splash to the arguments
<infbliss> gan: to the boot arguments
<infbliss> gan: I mean
<DRebellion> pakikid, applications -> wine -> wine uninstaller or sumthing
<bradly> Anyway to change what Linux uses to define words? I'd like control-w to only delete upto the previous '/'
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Was it the ~/.xinitrc file?
<bazhang> quiet iirc
<gan> infbliss, where to add
<gan> infbliss, in which line
<Lartza_> In where?
<danand> whitekidney - start a terminal by going to applications -> Accesories -> terminal. type alsamixer at the prompt and press return.
<gan> infbliss, you please send the line
<whitekidney> danand: i did that
<infbliss> gan: replace splash in the line 125
<infbliss> gan: with nosplash
<danand> whitekidney - ok, what happened?
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: your home directory (~) try "gedit ~/.xinitrc"
<gan> infbliss, will it come with bootsplash
<whitekidney> what have happend : My bar is away, the on to close the windows, resize etc, its c ompletly gone.
<Lartza_> nano said new file and gedit show empty
<Lartza_> woops
<infbliss> gan: it disables bootsplash. your monitor seems to be having some problems with bootsplash. so until your monitor is supported you have to manage with the text mode :(
<Lartza_> missed the c
<jaggy> in xchat, how do i turn on auto rejoin :s ?
<whitekidney> ill try to reboot, but first ill get to you danand
<whitekidney> some window comes up
<Lartza_> empty or doesn't exists
<whitekidney> AlsaMixer 1. something
<gan> infbliss, when i boot it with livecd of ubuntu it is coming
<danand> whitekidney - very strange. are
<sfears> i'm trying to compile a driver and i get an error that there's no Makefile.conf.. there's a Makefile.conf.in in the directory.. is there a way to make that the Makefile.conf??
<Lartza_> doesn't exist...
<danand> whitekidney - oops
<sfears> or is there a better channel for that type of question?
<whitekidney> it says headphones though, i got speakers.
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Do you remeber where the tutorial is?
<infbliss> gan: i am not very sure of this. you might want to report your bug on launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Lartza_> No, I have searched
 * rootpt alô 
<gan> infbliss, can you tell me the path where the bootsplash image is located in the system
<Lartza_> OR then it was on the channel
<jpmaiden> tengo un problema me podrain ayudar porfavor??
<infbliss> gan: the problem is not with the bootsplash image i suppose
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Did you edit just one file?
<my_> ola
<fx|RabBit> what apps do you guys use to convert media formats? like fex avi to mpeg?
<Lartza_> I think so
<chris____> hi everyone
<gan> infbliss, may be the problem is with the size of image
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: What happens if you choose Gnome session from the seesions menu?
<Lartza_> It opens
<infbliss> gan: ok. /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<danand> whitekidney - if your running alsamixer you should see a bunch of vertical bars, underneath there are the various settings and channels that the bar above applies to ie master, bass, treble etc Do you see that?
<Lartza_> I didn't edit one file
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: With icewm or metacity?
<gan> infbliss, ok
<sfears> i'm trying to compile a driver and i get an error that there's no Makefile.conf.. there's a Makefile.conf.in in the directory.. is there a way to make that the Makefile.conf??
<Lartza_> I editted IceWM config too that it doesn't use IceWM panel
<Lartza_> That's how I was told
<erUSUL> sfears: ./configure
<infbliss> sfears: is there a configure file in that directory
<sfears> yes
<Lartza_> So gnome panels and IceWM windows
<infbliss> sfears: then do ./configure && make
<Lartza_> no IceWM panel
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: And you want pure gnome?
<sfears> is that different than ./configure --params ; make ; make install
<Lartza_> Yes
<Lartza_> Pure gnome when I choose it
<gan> bazhang, why ubuntu is not booting with bootsplash
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: So when you choose gnome from the sessions menu you get pure gnome?
<bazhang> gan not sure there; perhaps try a different splash or do with out for now
<whitekidney> Ok im back
<Lartza_> Yes, LIKE that. Now it doens't work
<whitekidney> danand : it says headphones, but i have speakers.
<fx|RabBit> what applications do you guys use to convert media formats? like for example avi to mpeg?
<erUSUL> !info ffmpeg | fx|RabBit
<ubotwo> fx|rabbit: ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB (Only available for None)
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: What happens if you just uninstall icewm ?
<gan> bazhang, i am having image how to add this
<fx|RabBit> erUSUL: nice thanx alot
<Lartza_> I don't know. I wasn't brave enought to try that.
<infbliss> sfears: no "&&" ensures that configure runs successfully before make
<whitekidney> Help, someone, i lost my sound, it seems like nothing is working.
<sfears> alright
<joomla_user> whitekidney when was the last time you had sound?
<sfears> thanks.. will try
<iratik> bash: java: command not found? which package do i install?
<whitekidney> edit: i got it back, but when i start Counter strike 1.6 it dissapears.
<whitekidney> wine issue i guess
<Lartza_> So just apt-get remove icewm?
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Yes. try it
<infbliss> iratik: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<bazhang> be back later
<Xman> Is there any other program for opening chm files rather than xchm?
<fx|RabBit> cya bazhang
<infbliss> Xman: do you have any problems with that
<infbliss> Xman: sudo apt-get install gnochm
<Xman> infbliss: its not showing it correctly
<gan> bazhang, where should i keep the .xpm.zg file please
<Lartza_> Now it's removeed
<JJ1> did someone have a problem with connecting to certain rounters? not the wireless adapter, but one router that doesnt accept the connection. i wanna know if that may be an issue or if i shoudl continue searching for an error. i could connect fine to the other router
<Xman> infbliss: let me try gnochm now
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Try logging into a gnome session ow
<Odd-rationale> *now
<Lartza_> Log out and back in?
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Yes. Chose gnome from the gdn sessions menu
<Lartza_> Just want to be sure :D
<Odd-rationale> *gnm
<Odd-rationale> *ahh GDM
<the_darkside_986> i'm having trouble getting X server to work on the live CD of Ubuntu 7.04 (PPC). i tried using "r128" as the driver for my ati rage crap thing but X immediately quits. other configurations result in a blank screen.
<sfears> what directory is the kernel located?
<AJC_Z0> the_darkside_986: Have you tried starting X with no config?
<Jack_Sparrow> v3ctor, Did Arthur get that fixed.. I may have the answer
<the_darkside_986> @AJC_Z0 had no idea that was possible. what is the command for that?
<Odd-rationale> sfears: /boot i think
<brobostigon> sfears: normally, /boot
<sfears> thanks
<adlisyakir> somebodies can help me to hack using 31337 shell
<sfears> that makes sense
<Xman> infbliss: thanks man
<Xman> infbliss: thanks a lot
<infbliss> Xman: does it work now
<Xman> infbliss: gnochm is working good
<AJC_Z0> the_darkside_986: I presume "X -config /dev/null" would do the trick
<PETERR-> how is the command to reconfigure xorg to the default? its something with a -phigh in it
<Xman> infbliss: thank you very much
<infbliss> Xman: you are welcome
<AJC_Z0> "X -configure" will create a default config for your hardware
<Lartza_> It didn't work the way it was meant to :D
<brobostigon> PETERR-: sudo dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: What happens?
<Lartza_> NOw i have no docks above windows and I can't resize or move them
<ssidr> dir
<Parsec300> PETERR-, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lartza_> Btw the IceWM logo show after login and before you see the desktop in that thing
<Lartza_> You know what I mean?
<Xman> infbliss: can you tell me how can i run a song in command line mode
<Xman> ?
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: try alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace"
<ssidr> exit
<PETERR-> Parsec300, ... u dont read the questions do u?
<ssidr> )))
<the_darkside_986> i got the "failed to load vesa module does not exist" when i tried to run the new x configuration
<Parsec300> PETERR-, I just thought I saw a typo
<Lartza_> Windowing error(<translated): Unable to open X display"
<fx|RabBit> erUSUL: wow that ffmpeg is incredibly powerful-.-
<oc> ? netinstall
<Parsec300> PETERR-, in the answer of brobostigon
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: You don't remember what file you edited? How recent was it? Could the command be in you bash history?
<Lartza_> Odd-rationale:No way it could be there
<DRebellion> Xman, first, install a command line media player (i recommend mplayer,  sudo apt-get install mplayer). then: mplayer file.mp3
<pignu> is there an application that supports timed webcam screenshots?
<Lartza_> What file caontains things that start before you see the desktop
<oc> is there no ubuntu netinstall cd-image?
<PETERR-> Parsec300,  its something like dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<PETERR-> but im not sure if it is -phigh
<ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Lartza_> that starts volume manager, nautilus and the wondow manager
<brobostigon> PETERR-: you got it right.
<DRebellion> pignu, 'motion' is very good at this
<Xman> DRebellion: I saw a person running a mp3 using a command alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> PETERR-, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Xman> DRebellion: what is alsa?
<Lartza_> Tircky problem...
<DRebellion> !alsa | Xman
<ubotwo> Xman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lartza_> Very tricky...
<genii> PETERR-: Jack_Sparrow is right, no space between dpkg and -configure
<erUSUL> fx|RabBit: all linux tools are the swiss army knife of .... something ;P
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: You can always just reinstall icewm and use that...
<DRebellion> Xman, =/ above is not what i wanted. alsa controls audio on some linux systems methinks
<Odd-rationale> :)
<Xman> DRebellion: no i m not having any problems. I m just asking to run a song in command line mode using alsa command
<PETERR-> ok i see :D thx all
<sfears> erUSUL, i'm getting an error that the kernel sources arn't present.. i have the build-essentil & linux-headers installed.. am i missing something?
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Or how about purging and reinstalling metacity?
<Pipepix> hi
<Pipepix> hi :)
<fx|RabBit> erUSUL: i agree in many aspects, sometimes unfortunately they are the swiss army patch of... your specially needed purpose hehe
<Odd-rationale> !hi | Pipepix
<ubotwo> Pipepix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pipepix> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears, but are they the right headers for your kerenl
<sfears> yeah
<sfears> i just tried to reinstall & said they were already the newest
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears, they need to match uname -a
<sfears> yup
<sfears> 2.6.22-14-rt
<pignu> DRebellion: hmm, i'll look into it thanks
<Dorenrab> If you don't mind, I would appreciate some assistance.
<sfears> it says it's looking for dir /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build.. but that directory isn't there
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears, You'll need to open up Synaptic and using that version number and architecture,  install the matching kernel headers package.  If you have not already done so
<the_darkside_986> i almost have it working with the fbdev driver. it is now froze up when i tried to kill X. the display looks a bit stretched and distorted. but i'd like to get this old B&W G3 Mac working with the correct ati driver. r128 never would work.
<Lartza_> Locations_Find files if i choose "contains text" does it search inside files?
<Lartza_> like from every text file
<sfears> Jack_Sparrow, i've used apt-get
<chemical> can anyone tell me if there is a chat room for uClinux?
<Dorenrab> And I apologize if I worded that badly.  Chatting is not my forte.
<Lartza_> Locations>Find files in panel
<murlidhar> i am using an 19 inch widescreen lcd monitor and i have smoothened the fonts in ubuntu but i am not able to smoothen it in firefox .
<jack_spratt> can someone tell me a command to enable DMA on a drive
<murlidhar> can anybody guide me
<chemical> can anyone tell me if there is a chat room for embedded  linux?
<murlidhar> chemical, are u using xchat?
<chemical> murlidhar yes i do
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears, so sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-rt   is what you did
<Dorenrab> I am looking to install XP alongside Ubuntu, but I can't figure it out.
<jack_spratt> DMA anyone?
<chemical> murlidhar on ubuntu though
<erUSUL> sfears: it is weird but maybe the configure needs the actual sources and nt just the header you can install linux-source
<sfears> yup Jack_Sparrow said it was already the newest
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | sfears
<ubotwo> sfears: linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for None)
<the_darkside_986> does anyone run Ubuntu on an old Blue and White G3 Mac? i'd like to see their xorg.conf if they do.
<sfears> erUSUL, apt-get install linux-source??
<erUSUL> sfears: yup
<murlidhar> chemical, click on the server and select join channel. below there is an option to retrieve channel list.
<sfears> will try
<DammitBabbage> Gmorning.
<murlidhar> chemical, there u search embedded linux.
<murlidhar> chemical, simple.
<Dorenrab> Anyone?
<chemical> murlidhar lol
<ThRixXx> HEY!! I can't install latest xchat with synaptic packet manager! ! only the gnome one
<Parsec300> Dorenrab, what is the problem?
<murlidhar> chemical, i do it a lot of times. it is easy to search the keywords.
<chemical> murlidhar ok
<Parsec300> Dorenrab, it's easier to install XP first and then Ubuntu.
<ThRixXx> When I uninstall my current xchat and try it says it couldent be downloaded
<NDPMacBook> Parsec300: I'm not registered so I can't use private messages on this network
<murlidhar> chemical, trust me . try it.
<Dorenrab> Parsec300: So I'm pretty much out of luck?
<NDPMacBook> Parsec300: No, I run it on a Dell laptop.
<Parsec300> Dorenrab, no, not really, it's just harder to get everything to boot properly.
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, Use what is in the repos.. much safer than compiling your own
<Parsec300> NDPMacBook, Ok, I just though you were by the look of your nickname
<Dorenrab> Indeed.  I've been trying to get it to boot to my installation disk without success.
<murlidhar> chemical, #ubuntu-mobile  ##embedded   #elinux
<ThRixXx> thats what i tried, it there and i can mark for instalation but it cant download.
<Parsec300> Dorenrab, you mean boot from the CD? Then it might be a setting in your BIOS boot-sequence.
<murlidhar> chemical, i searched them for u
<NDPMacBook> Parsec300: I'm pretty sure you can run it on a MacBook, I just don't know why you'd want to though. There are cheaper computers for Linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dorenrab, at start or install press F6 and remove quiet and splash from the command line then boot
<ThRixXx> Then I tried refreshing my repo list, but that doesnt work at all... allthough my internet works ;/
<chemical> murlidhar thank you very much
<murlidhar> i am using an 19 inch widescreen lcd monitor and i have smoothened the fonts in ubuntu but i am not able to smoothen it in firefox .
<guja> hi, i need a terminal command to place my cursor in the lower left corner please
<murlidhar> chemical, mention not :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, The very latest resleases will not be in the repos.. but the ones in the repos have been tested and they work
<chemical> murlidhar actually i'm looking info for uClinux for porting an arm processor
<murlidhar> chemical, got no idea. sorry :(
<ThRixXx> Yes but it doesnt wana download, brb...
<murlidhar> chemical, are u sure those channels won't be able to help you?
<Dorenrab> Parsec300: actually, I already set it to boot the disk before the hard drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, what command are you using
<_Oz___> hello all, I just got done building out a new system...  it's a core 2 extreme (qx9650) w/ 780i mobo, 4gb RAM, and dual nVidia GeForce 8800GTXs...  can I run ubuntu on this?  how will ubuntu handle SLI?
<Parsec300> NDPMacBook, I know. I run it alongside OSX on my MacBookPro. Just for learning linux to install on other ppl's computers.
<chemical> murlidhar will see my friend
<ThRixXx> Just using synaptic packet manager
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz___, YOu will need to get video drivers from nvidia for the 8800
<gan> where is the bootsplash image is located in ubuntu
<Parsec300> Dorenrab, and it still won't boot? How did you burn it? Did you burn the ISO or did you burn the .iso file as a file on the disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, Are you getting an error or what happens
<Adry> hi!, I´m trying to install AndroMDA with ArgoUML, but I can´t.
<NDPMacBook> Parsec300: Cool.
<gan> where is the bootsplash image is located in ubuntu
<NDPMacBook> For me OS X is my main OS, but I run Linux on the Dell and am learning a lot about it
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotwo> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dorenrab> Parsec300: I used a CD burning program and had it burn the ISO (not as a file).
<murlidhar> i am using an 19 inch widescreen lcd monitor and i have smoothened the fonts in ubuntu but i am not able to smoothen it in firefox .
<murlidhar> any ideas
<murlidhar> ?
<Tetracomm> Hi. Does anyone know of any CPU termperature or fan speed showing software that will work in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dorenrab, If you dont get to a screen that says start or install you have a bad dl or a bad burn
<murlidhar> Tetracomm, unix has this built it in though i don't remember the commands
<Jack_Sparrow> Tetracomm, look for sensors in synaptic
<Nuke_> Tetracomm: i like the gnome panel applets for that
<_Oz___> Jack_Sparrow: can't I just use that nvidia-settings proprietary driver?
<samjs> Tetracomm: lm-sensors
<amerio> hey guys
<iNeo> Tetracomm: Try http://www.lm-sensors.org/ or http://healthd.thehousleys.net/ or http://mbm.livewiredev.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz___, you can try..  but I see more people fighting that series than any other nvidia
<_Oz___> oh, great
<Dorenrab> Just to clarify, I'm using 7.10 on a Dell Dimension 2400.
<iNeo> Tetracomm: And take a look at phpsysinfo via source forge
<_mug> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Dorenrab, Burn the cd at 4x.. dont ask why..  but all my Dells hated anything faster
<_Oz___> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks. I have my AMD 3500+ 2.2ghz (single core) machine to run ubuntu on exclusively if needed, I guess.  it has a 7600.
<rocco> irc.cybermirc.org
<the_darkside_986> my screen is totally scrambled when i did startx after using the fbdev driver for X
<_mug> does ubuntu work fine on a thinkpad t41? (ati9000, wlan, sound?)
<amerio> I was trying to install GTK+2.12, tried to remove the OLD Glib to install a newer version , but by wrong i've removed alot of Glib libraries , now Synpatnic manager and Update manager arent working + alot of softwares have been removed , any idea ?
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm trying to install the php4-sybase package using apt but each time it installs it lists it as iB .  How can I tell the problem keeping the package broken and is there a way to remedy this state?
<Dorenrab> Hm, I'll try that and then I'll get back to you guys (don't have burnable disks handy).
<ThRixXx> Its says sumting like connection to server timed out
<osotogari> anyone know how to clear a list of torrents in deluge? my install of deluge keeps crashing on start up?
<Dorenrab> I should probably make a GParted Live disc as well.
<zoe> i just installed kde4 and now my wireless wont work, my wireless network shows up in the network settings box but after i select it i still cant get a connection what should i do?
<geras> holas
<Jadd76> ostotogari: my guess would be to delete ~/.deluge
<Dorenrab> Thank you for the assistance.
<bowsercake> do you have MAC filtering or a password?
<geras> holas
<geras> holas
<bowsercake> hi
<demon_spork> how do I set  up an NFS share manually in ubuntu, without using the utility?
<Jadd76> ostotogari: that will delete all your deluge settings
<Jack_Sparrow> zoe, Ask in #Kubuntu-kde4
<geras> putos
<geras> estan??
<zoe> ok thanks
<arekm> hello, where is soundcore.ko module in current 2.6.24-12 hardy kernel?
<Jupp> geras, para español ve a #ubuntu-es
<ThRixXx> °C Its says sumting like connection to server timed out
<Pici> arekm: see /topic in #ubuntu+1
<samjs> anyone happen to know where you configure which drives ubuntu/gnome sees as system drives?
<samjs> fex. I don't want some drives I mount at every boot to show up in the drive mounter applet or nautilus' side pane
<osotogari> @ Jadd76: ill try that
<arekm> Pici: thanks
<ThRixXx> Jack, it cant make connection to the zza.archies thing
<Jadd76> ostotogari: that may be ~/.config/deluge
<samjs> but I *do* want some drives to show, up. ie. i don't want to disable drives in the side pane completely or anything.
<Nigromante> samjs, i think you cant do anything
<Adry> where can  I find a tutorial to install AndroMDA with ArgoUML?
<samjs> Nigromante: oh, that's too bad.
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, You enables unofficial and possibly dangeropur sources.. not a good idea
<noobi> Compiz Fusion is the coolest thing since creamcheese
<Nigromante> I think it takes them from HAL, samjs
<osotogari> @Jadd76: Your right, its located in .config/deluge
<lonejack> hi, does somebody know if there are any problem (and if it works) RAID-1 over ABIT KN9 chipset: NVIDIA NF4 Ultra
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ThRixXx> oh
<murlidhar> i am using an 19 inch widescreen lcd monitor and i have smoothened the fonts in ubuntu but i am not able to smoothen it in firefox .
<murlidhar> anyone?
<ThRixXx> so they arnt allways online ?
<murlidhar> i actually forgot the link of the tutorial which was given to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, Hopefully they were not added by automatix or envy scripts
<ThRixXx> How would you tell me to get latest XCHAT then because I tried compiling one but that didnt work
<ThRixXx> I use envy yes ;?
<samjs> Nigromante: hmm. for some reason I thought that drives I setup during installation weren't shown on the desktop like removable volumes. my last install (hardy alpha) I didn't set the disks up till after, and now they're shown everywhere.
<bowsercake> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Fiskejohn> What is the command to CD to exemple this folder: /home/admin/Skrivebord/Rod
<bowsercake> im using irssi to get on irc right now =]
<samjs> Nigromante: I'll see if I can change how the HAL sees these other disks.
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, bad idea using that.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit  &&  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<bowsercake> do you have permissions to /home/admin?
<Nigromante> samjs one thing is drive mount applet, and another thing is gnome removable drives preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, If you must have the NEWEST release.. do your homework on compiling
<Fiskejohn> bowsercake, well i just need the command. Then /home/name/Srivebord/rod
<the_darkside_986> is there a way to allow 24-bit colors in fbdev driver? i tried 16 and 24 and got a distorted ugly display in X
<the_darkside_986> 8 works, but it looks awful
<ThRixXx> I have! I downloaded the latest source files and have the latest ubuntu...
<bowsercake> do change dir you can do 'cd /home/admin' or else do 'nautilus /home/admin'
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, Please also make a backup just in case you mess things up.
<Fiskejohn> bowsercake, wasnt it something like: cd ~/home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod ?
<murlidhar> i am using an 19 inch widescreen lcd monitor and i have smoothened the fonts in ubuntu but i am not able to smoothen it in firefox .
 * murlidhar started sleeping
<bowsercake> Fiskjhn, if you are user 'anton' and you type 'cd ~' then you will open directory /home/anton
<ThRixXx> Not sure how to make a back up but its fine, running 2 partitions
<Fiskejohn> bowsercake, ohh yeah :) Thanks :D
<bowsercake> ThRixXx use mv file file.bak
<Nigromante> samjs, one interesting keyword is "auto" mount option in drives listed in /etc/fstab
<bowsercake> or better, cp file file.bak
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, /msg ubuto        for build-essential                    and backup                        and compile
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<bowsercake> i believe samjs wants them to mount, but doesnt want them t show up in the 'mount program'
<ThRixXx> Do you guys get payed to help me ?
<methods> i plug in my usb head phones but hear no sound out of them !
<bowsercake> no...
<Jack_Sparrow> \We wish
<bowsercake> wth
<samjs> Nigromante: I don't think HAL pays much attention to fstab.  There is some interesting stuff in /etc/hal but nothing solid yet.
<murlidhar> ThRixXx, no body gets paid.
<ThRixXx> eish man!
<bowsercake> well, we might be at work right now getting paid, but we sure arent getting paid to be in the chat haha!
<pablo> hai, how i can't to re-install kdeinit ?? i have problem when i want open windows
<ThRixXx> Id pay you for support but im still a kid D
<pablo>  how i can to re-install kdeinit ?? i have problem when i want open windows
<murlidhar> ThRixXx, it an ubuntu community . remember ICE AGE (2002) film. We are like a herd looking out for each other
<Nigromante> samjs, investigate the auto mount option (reboot with/without it and see behaviour)
<ThRixXx> Ahhh...
<ThRixXx> well im 15 now, and im getting hundreds of people interested in ubuntu
<samjs> Nigromante: thanks, but auto mount in fstab is not what i'm looking for. my fstab is tweaked to perfection. :)
<ThRixXx> via videos of compiz and lans.
<bowsercake> sounds good. ubuntu is fun and all but dont press it on people and act like its the best shit like some MAC users do.
<ThRixXx> haha nah i tell them its a fun platform to play around on and would be usefull to get to know because allot of servers use it
<_Chad> can anyone answer a question for me?
<ThRixXx> I still have lots more to learn tho!! it took me years to learn windows
<ThRixXx> Ye sure go ahead chadman
<bowsercake> we have to know the question to answer it
<jerbear> i find the desktop experience to be better than either windows or mac
<bowsercake> heh
<_Chad> cool ty
<_mug> re. could a normal user do damage to the system except his/her own files/homedir when he types rm -R / ? what would be deleted?
<DRebellion> _mug, everything he has write permission on methinks
<ThRixXx> jerbear! compiz-fusion makes it ultimate!
<bowsercake> mug: not unless that user has permissions
<jerbear> _mug: as long as you didn't prefix that with sudo
<_Chad> ok.. I'm trying to do a dual boot of Ultimate Edition ubuntu and XP Pro - during the install it told me (xp) no volumes available
<bowsercake> everytime i go into the MAC stores i try a 'rm -rf /' just to see if they are on top of their systems
<_mug> DRebellion: yeah i know.. are there any important files in standard-install?
<jerbear> ThRixXx: actually, i think compiz is a scurge, but that's just me
<_Chad> now thinking I did something wrong, I grabbed a copy (legal) of vista thinking it could be a fluke
<_mug> jerbear: no
<Tetracomm> I don't like lm-sensors, and the feont end isn't working.
<_Chad> but I got the same thing
<ipe> _mug: do not use it
<Tetracomm> I have a Pentium III CPU.
<Tetracomm> Could someone make other suggestions?
<_mug> ipe: i know what it is, i just wondered IF i would do any damage and i dont want to test it
<ThRixXx> Helps me organise my desktops. i use the zoom in quite allot ! allso it keeps me busy when i have nothing to do
<archman> guys how to see connection duration via terminal?
<_mug> ips maybr ill set up a vm and ubuntu and THEN test ist, but not on my pc
<samjs> Tetracomm: I use lm-sensors and monitor with gkrellm. hope you find a solution you like!
<bowsercake> i believe it might clean out the users home directory, but all the other directories would not be deleted because the user lacks permissions for them
<Pici> bowsercake: Please dont mention that command in this channel ever.
<_Chad> did you get all that thrixxx
<_Chad> ?
<jerbear> eye candy like compiz is a distraction, the true power is under the hood
<bowsercake> im sure more people have broken their systems from changing xorg.conf than from doing an 'rm' command
<ben> hi guys, i want to run avant window navigator and compiz, but my laptop has an ati r250 chip,  can I do this?
<_mug> bowsercake: hm ok.. i think ill do a little bash-voodoo and write a script that scans the hdd for writeable files/dirs :P
<qense> but with using the rm command you break your system for all time
<crdlb> ben: sure
<murlidhar> _Chad, probly u have messed up ur grub.
<Pici> bowsercake: Breaking your graphics settings is a bit different than deleting all your files without warning.
<qense> with messing with xorg.conf you can solve the problems you've caused
<_Chad> hm
<ben> so far all my attempts at running AWN and compiz has failed with error messages
<bowsercake> Pici: true
<_Chad> at one time I had a dual boot - same hdd with both Linux Mint and Ultimate Edition
<crdlb> ben: please join #compiz-fusion
<ben> running compiz.real it says there are no manageable screens found on display :0.0
<pablo> someone can help me
<qense> ben: have you installed the fglrx drivers?
<bowsercake> ben: have you installed the latest drivers?
<pablo> ?
<ben> i read at one place NOT to install fglrx so no i haven't
<_Chad> but then linux mint stopped working
<qense> you need to
<murlidhar> _Chad, do u have two hard disks?
<ben> ok will do now
<_Chad> lol 6
<murlidhar> lol
<crdlb> ben: no, you read correctly
<crdlb> do _not_ install fglrx
<_Chad> my secondary sata II isn't showing
<_Chad> so I figured it was able to be installed to
<ben> oh ok, will join
<murlidhar> _Chad, so which hard disk has windows xp
<qense> crdlb: why?
<Quijote> Cual es el canal en español?
<dgjones> !es | Quicksilva
<_Chad> none
<dgjones> sorry that was for Quijote
<_Chad> I'm trying to dual boot
<verb3k> !es
<crdlb> qense: because fglrx supports r300 and up
<qense> oh
<qense> I'm sorry
<_Chad> so I can play higher end/non linux supported cedega games
<qense> I'm not very experienced with ati, I think I forgot to check that
<murlidhar> _Chad, u mean u do not have any windows os installed right now.?
<_Chad> exactly
<_Chad> I don't
<dgjones> Quijote, looks like the bot is lagging, you need to join #ubuntu-es
<_Chad> I would like to dual boot but I always get this error saying no suitable volumes available even though I formatted that second sata II drive
<murlidhar> _Chad, it is better to install a windows os and then linux os. i mean it is simpler.
<qense> ben: maybe this guide can help you: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<samjs> _Chad: sata drive? XP you said, right? do you have drivers for your sata controller?
<_Chad> yup
<jerbear> murlidhar: what???! are you nuts?
<ben> ATI
<bowsercake> yeah, installed XP after linux is much more difficult
<murlidhar> jerbear, i heard so
<_Chad> I have ultimate ubuntu installed dual booted with linux mint atm on the primary
<red_one> i need to reinstall gutsy - my disk has bad sectors, so i want to keep my existing partition. how do i do this?
<red_one> the fat knows about the bad sectors now
<_Chad> lol murlindhar - I hate windows with a passion since they put vista out.
<jerbear> red_one: if your disk has bad sectors, do yourself a favor and get a new drive
<_Chad> I'm only wanting to do this so I can get certain games to play
<red_one> jerbear, that's nice, but that's not an answer
<jerbear> red_one: sure it is... bad sectors means your disk is failing... are you saying you want to save your partition?
<_Chad> I've tried cedega which I pay for.. for what I'm not sure yet - I've tried wine, win4lin, crossover
<_Chad> transgaming
<murlidhar> _chad install xp first . and ubuntu cuz while installation ubuntu will automatically find the path to windows and write the grub into mbr
<red_one> jerbear, a new disk can wait. i just need to reinstall atm.
<_Chad> wha
<_Chad> so go and put windows on first?!
<jerbear> red_one: then reinstall
<_Chad> then go and install linux?
<red_one> jerbear, and lose my fat? the one that knows about the bad sectors?
<bowsercake> Chad: you should back up your linux file. reinstall windows XP, then reinstall ubuntu, then transfer your saved files.its actually easier
<murlidhar> is your linux a fresh and new install.?
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<murlidhar> _Chad,
<murlidhar> ^
<Tetracomm> It says that I don't have any sensors. I tried gkrellm.
<_Chad> nah
<red_one> or can i get a gutsy installer to do a surface scan first?
<_Chad> I've been using it for a year
<jerbear> red_one: knows about your bad sectors? do you realize that marking bad sectors is just a stop gap so that you can possibly save some data... and you're wanting to reinstall.. ha!
<bowsercake> Tetracomm, have you installed lm-sensors. Also, alot of sensors may not pick up
<murlidhar> _Chad, ok then we will go the alternative way.
<_Chad> ok
<red_one> jerbear, thanks for your... help.
<steph__> I'm looking for a software for stop motion ( a other one than StopMotion) that can be easily used by students. Any ideas?
<jerbear> red_one: enjoy what's left of your data
<murlidhar> _Chad, can i PM you. or join #murlidhar
<red_one> can i perform a surface scan as part of a gutsy install?
<leon> anyone here tryed TimeVault
<ThRixXx> oO
<PETERR-> hi how can i know the dot-clock freqeuncy?
<stefano> !list
<laughzilla> any idea why the auto-sync for the ubuntu clock would be off by 10 minutes?
<srikar> any good download manager for ubuntu???
<jerbear> laughzilla: you could try a different server
<bowsercake> srikar: there are a few decent download managers in the repositories. i cant remember te name right now
<jerbear> srikar: i enjoy the DownThemAll plugin for firefox
<hanophix33> im tryuing to download an ebook that requires adobe reader, will this work on ubuntu
<jerbear> hanophix33: pdf?
<Nuty> Hello. I am new to Linucs. I am wondering : How do you make a kernel. ?
<rinkebrands> yeah
<hanophix33> jerbear: yes
<bowsercake> hanophix33, you can download adobe reader for linux, or else use another pdf reader like evince
<jerbear> hanophix33: most likely, it's fine
<laughzilla> jerbear thx
<amenado> hanophix33-> gnome chm reader is able to read pdf's
<srikar> jerbear:Is it having a resume featuree??
<Smellynose> Hi, I did an install of LTS 6.06(?), then did dist-upgrade to gutsy, after chaning my sources file. Now my aptitude is messed up, and no matter what distro I try to upgrade to, I always have unmet dependencies
<jerbear> srikar: yes
<hanophix33> but it uses adobe digital editions
<hanophix33> its a textbook
<hanophix33> that costs $100, so they need to make sure i dont sell it
<bowsercake> Smellynose: what is listed in your repositories? does the name 'gutsy' appear in the link to the repositories?
<frold> Howto run a dcr file i mozilla? Im trying to see this site: http://motionsrecepten.dk/motion.html but I cant find the plugin :S
<genii> Smellynose: For upgrading between 6.06 and 7.10 you need to go 6.06->6.10->7.04->7.10
<Smellynose> Ahh
<Smellynose> I just replaced dapper with gutsy
<Smellynose> then updated and upgraded
<Nuty> So wat do I need to include in headers to make a kernel ? iostream and what ?
<PETERR-> noone helps here god
<OiPenguin> I'm looking for a "special subscription offer" for Linux Format. £83.90 to Norway is steep for a Linux newbie. Can anyone help?
<Smellynose> Should I change my sources back, then update and upgrade, then upgrade in order?
<bowsercake> PETERR, waht was your question?
<Scunizi> I'm trying to print a PDF from evince (document viewer). The printer uses the ipp protocol (networked with ip address). Evince prints to this printer using LP. Are there two different printing systems? How do I change Evinces defaults for this?
<amenado> Smellynose-> why not just download the 7.10 liveCD iso and just install that?
<Smellynose> I don't have any CD's to burn to. I suppose I could repartition and mount it to there?
<Nuty> I have problems guys, I open kate and I press F9 and it will not compile! Help me!
<amenado> Smellynose-> do you happen to have another linux working on same pc?
<Smellynose> I only have this OS installed.
<excalibas> hello, i just formated an HD to ext3 and is mounting ok but i dont have permitions to write, i can write as root, but cant cjange permitions, anny help please?
<amenado> Scunizi-> cups supports lpd printing
<noober> hi, how do i start vnc server on ubuntu?
<jerbear> excalibas: this is correct... if you want to give a specific user access to the drive, you have to create a directory that they can write to
<amenado> excalibas whats the command you have done to mount the subject partition?
<newone> hi
<Scunizi> amenado, yes I know the printer works in other applications like OOo but doesn't work with evince because evince is sending the print stream to LP instead of ipp://192.168.0.105
<newone> Does anyone how to use vobsub subtitles in Ogmrip? It is always greyed out for me.
<amenado> Scunizi lets both look to google and lets see what we can come up with
<LordOfThePigs> Hello! Is there a way I can find out detailed information about a window?
<excalibas> jerbear: ok, but i cant change the permitions of the directories....
<LordOfThePigs> Like what its class or name or title or whatever is?
<LordOfThePigs> that would be useful to know to properly configure compiz
<jerbear> excalibas: do you have root access to the system?
<excalibas> amenado:  i duno, just rightclick mount
<white_eagle> is there an irc channel for help for gnu screen, or I could just ask here?
<excalibas> jerbear:  yes, and i can create forders
<excalibas> jerbear:  as root
<DRebellion> white_eagle, just ask
<Anza> Hi, one question: the sound in video files .3gp extension doesn't work, how could I fix that?
<amenado> excalibas being root, you have more control  of how you mount things, if you have not learned mount command yet, its about time to start digging through man pages and/or googling
<jerbear> excalibas: cd /mount/point/of/drive; sudo mkdir stuff; chown -R foo:foo stuff
<Smellynose> Is there a dist-downgrade option or similar to apt>
<jerbear> excalibas: where "stuff" is the directory, and "foo" is the username
<amenado> jerbear-> lets try to encourage some of these users to kind of pick up the manual and....
<Pici> Smellynose: No.
<Parsec300> noober, I'll look it up for you. There is a setting in the settings menu.
<Anza> Hi, one question: the sound in video files .3gp extension doesn't work, how could I fix that?
<jerbear> amenado: that's fine, but he's trying to get from point A to B.
<Anza> any idea????
<noober> Parsec300: thanks
<amenado> jerbear we will be here if he gets completely stucked..
<noober> Parsec300: i would like to be able to control my pc from my laptop.
<excalibas> amenado, jerbear: ok, ill try this thanks a lot
<Parsec300> Which computer is running Ubuntu? Or are they both running Ubuntu?
<brobostigon> noober: vnc, telnet, ssh
<Smellynose> The sound in the '3gp extension' is AMR, which is proprietry(sp?) I believe, so you have to build VLC/ffmpeg with support for it#
<noober> brobostigon: >?
<jerbear> excalibas: i would definitely encourage you to read the documentation on mount so that you're aware of how it works and the different options
<noober> Parsec300: main pc running ubuntu laptop xp
<brobostigon> noober: you can use(vnc,ssh) ro remote comtrol another computer
<Emilian> hi, how would I limit the amount of memory a user can take up?
<DRebellion> Emilian, ram or hdd?
<Anza> and how can I build VLC/ffmpeg with support for it?
<sely> can anyone tell me how to disable SCIM at startup?
<noober> bostigon: yeah i know.. but how do i . what command for start server on ubuntu?
<RoAkSoAx> !motu
<Emilian> DRebellion, ram
<brobostigon> !vnc | noober
<Smellynose> If your main computer is ubuntu, you would want the server on your laptop, no?
<Pici> The bots are current undergoing maintenance.
<Smellynose> Anza: You would have to download the source from SVN and configure it to be built with amr-nb, if you google you should be able to find a tutorial
<brobostigon> noober: look on help.ubuntu.com
<excalibas> jerbear:  i will, but will i have to mout by hand always or is there a way to make the mounting automatic?
<noober> brobostigon: thanks
<sely> !scim
<Anza> :( don't understand
<kepahe> hello there?
<jerbear> excalibas: this is exactly why you will need to do some reading
<amenado> excalibas  as you will learn from reading about mount you'd come across fstab file, they compliment each other..
<DRebellion> Pici, Wouldn't it be wise to put that in the channel topic?
<kepahe> i got a quick question for whoever can help
<Pici> DRebellion: No one reads the topic, and its only temporary.
<kepahe> i try to save a skin for amsn
<Pici> DRebellion: like 20 minutes temporary.
<kepahe> but my computer keeps saying that i am not the owner
<kepahe> i dont have permisions to do so
<excalibas> jerbear, amenado: ok, i will read now thanks again.
<kepahe> does any body know what to do
<kepahe> ....
<frold> Howto run a dcr file i mozilla? Im trying to see this site: http://motionsrecepten.dk/motion.html but I cant find the plugin :S
<kepahe> owner permisions
<kepahe> anybody know why i am not alow to change them
<amenado> excalibas you're welcome, we'll be here if you really get stucked..
<demon_spork> how do I access an NFS share on the network?
<Scunizi> amenado, find anything?  There seems to be lots of people with evince issues.. the printer is hooked directly to a router and is accessible by any machine in the lan. Everything from my ubuntu install works except evince.. Evince will, however, print to my usb printer connected directly to my ubuntu box. both printers are lasar. direct=B&W.. ipp=color both Samsung if that makes a diff.
<kepahe> how do i gain folder permisions
<kepahe> please??
<niuq> kepahe: sudo chmod -R 755 <folder>
<jerbear> kepahe: if you don't control the folder in question, then you don't get to change it
<Pici> kepahe: Where are you trying to save the file?
<kepahe> in user/share/amsn
<Parsec300> kepahe, what folder do you need owner permissions for?
<kepahe> but comes up with a messange saying i am not the owner
<kepahe> and so, dont have permisions
<Pici> kepahe: Are you sure you can't save the theme somewhere in ~/.amsn/ ?
<kepahe> its a new skin that i donwload for amsn
<kepahe> no
<kepahe> doesnt allow me to do so
<Pici> kepahe: Then you'd have to use sudo to move the file there.
<kepahe> sorry, but i do i do that?
<amenado> Scunizi-> its evince you want to print using lpd right?
<Pici> kepahe: The amsn documentation actually says to install skins in /home/YOUR_USER_NAME/.amsn/skins
<mick_home> !sparc
<mick_home> ~sparc
<Pici> mick_home: The bots are down currently.
<Scunizi> amenado, evince yes.. lpd no.. i want it to print using ipp which is how the color lasar is setup in cups
<genii> frold: perhaps dcraw
<rbs-tito> Is the Wiki down?
<genii> !info dcraw | frold
<mick_home> Pici: is there a channel for ubuntu/sparc?
<Pici> mick_home: Not that I'm aware of, but if it did exist it would be #ubuntu-sparc
<genii> Uhoh bots
<kjor> mick_home: I get "forbidden" when I try to access it, at least.
<Parsec300> kepahe, type if the command is 'cp' (copy) then put sudo in front of it, like 'sudo cp'.
<wx9j> can I simply tar my entire linux part to install on a new hard drive ?
<Parsec300> This will allow you to execute commands with 'root-user' priviledges.
<kepahe> i am trying to save a new skin in "user/share/amsn
<genii> frold: from apt-cache search     dcraw - decode raw digital camera images
<mick_home> ok, none
<kepahe> i dont have  a folder call amsn in home/user name
<hanophix33> i just bought a 100 dollar textbook that needs adobe digital editions, can i do this?
<pablo> there are panamanian's here..
<niuq>  kepahe: would be something like ~/.amsn i think
<v3ctor> mick_home: what are you trying to install on?
<brobostigon> kepahe: .amsn is a hidden folder, just cd .amsn
<kepahe> ok pasec 300
<Pici> kepahe: Did you get my message?
<Anza> SVN is a server?
<Pici> kepahe: Read http://amsn.sourceforge.net/devwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Installing+Plugins+and+Skins
<mick_home> v3ctor: brand new blades
<kepahe> so i need to open the terminal and type sudo cp
<kepahe> and then ...
<Pici> kepahe: No.  Just read the link I just pasted.
<v3ctor> haven't tried on blades yet, what issue are you having?
<Parsec300> kepahe, Pici pasted a link for you to read.
<kepahe> i have
<mick_home> v3ctor: wanted to know how big the community behind it is
<murlidhar> what is the command to see ur partitions in the hard disk?
<kjor> Is there anything in particular I need to be aware of when installing Ubuntu 7.10 next to an already installed Linux system (which I will move out of the way)? I cannot afford to lose any of the data on my system.
<v3ctor> mick_home: Sun Microsystems is behind it ;)
<kjor> murlidhar: fdisk -l /dev/hda (or whatever device)
<mick_home> v3ctor: i'm not happy w/ Solaris
<Pici> kepahe:  The link I pasted says to installs skins into "/home/YOUR_USER_NAME/.amsn/skins"
<amenado> Scunizi-> the printer is a network printer?  can you try to have evince print to a file? and then that file can be printed with an ipp capable app?
<mick_home> v3ctor: and the blastwave project isn't where i want it to be
<v3ctor> mick_home: lets take this to #ubuntu-sparc
<kepahe> yea Pici, install the Re-install the skins in /home/user name/>>and creat a foder .amsn/skins??
<sfears> what the command to list what modules are loaded?
<mick_home> there is noone there
<sfears> what's *
<v3ctor> i am
<kjor> sfears: kernel modules? "lsmod"
<dabang> sfears: lsmod
<Pici> kepahe: Whats your ubuntu user name?
<sfears> thanks
<kepahe> victor
<Pici> kepahe: /home/victor/.amsn/skins/
<Pici> kepahe: put the files in there.  Press ctrl-h in the gnome file browser to see hidden folders like .amsn
<mbt> Is help.ubuntu.com broken?  I cannot access https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<kepahe> oks
<illissius> any reason why df would only show my root partition, and not all the rest I have mounted? (they're all in fstab) if I give the path to the other mounts explicitly it works, they just don't show up in the list for plain 'df -h'
<illissius> (using kubuntu gutsy)
<allen> i need help with wine
<sfears> can you configure an already compiled module? or is that part of what the compilation does?
<kjor> trying again... Is there anything in particular I need to be aware of when installing Ubuntu 7.10 next to an already installed Linux system (which I will move out of the way)? I cannot afford to lose any of the data on my system.
<mandana> Could someone give a tip about using the openvpn server to add a new user to the  openvpn?
<Scunizi> amenado, it is a networked printer, that's why it's plugged into a router with an ethernet cable and has its own fixed ip address. I view a pdf created by a third party and print it to pdf to create another file. Even this file will not print. If you have any other suggestions I"m all eyes..
<lordleemo> mbt: its offline to me also
<xeniter_> @allen: connect to irc.freenode.net and go to the channel #winehq
<an_tadh> does any body know how to stop skips in Audacity?
<allen> if i install a windows app. it says  Change preferred owner in ~/.wine/system.reg
<wx9j>  can I simply tar my entire linux part to install on a new hard drive ?
<Pici> xeniter_: allen: this is freenode
<mbt> lordleemo: Thanks... hopefully will be up/fixed soon, was going to look at that page lol
<Pici> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<kjor> wx9j: mostly, but you will need to reinstall the boot loader on the new drive manually before it will boot. (that's GRUB in Ubuntu, isn't it?) once you do that, if you are careful, it should work. emphasis should.
<SpookyET> Is it possible to make auto-hiding panels not show at all? it seems 2-3px are still showing. Is there a gconf
<neehoh> ciao
<Linux_Fresher> back
<wx9j> kjor: Thanks, I forgot about the grub loader, thanks for the heads up on that
<amenado> Scunizi-> what exactly you have done to print a pdf file to said printer? what app or command did you use?
<kjor> wx9j: I haven't tried it with Ubuntu, but I don't see anything else being needed if you haven't done pretty heavy customizations to the system. say, a very limited custom built kernel might need to be reconfigured for a new system.
<Linux_Fresher> New linux guy here .. following things done [ and i am IMPRESSED 100% ] .. 1) updated Ubuntu to latest 2) Downloaded 'restricted drivers'  3) Installed compiz    .... okies now guide me further .. what more needs to be done ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET, gconf editor?
<Xman> can anyone tell me, ca we install VGA graphics drivers in ubuntu???
<Linux_Fresher> teach me about mediubuntu , i can download anything without legal obligations here , so what to run to get mediubuntu please ?
<pushpop> how do you restart X from console if you are ssh into box?
<SpookyET> Jack_Sparrow: it's a settings editor
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Makje a backup, so in case you do something (Not bright) you can get back to this point with eze
<wx9j> kjor: no changes, just moving things from one drive to another dual boot drive and using an second drive for common ntfs
<bruenig> pushpop: kill it, then start it
<Scunizi> amenado, "tried to print" is the operative phrase.. open pdf with document viewer (evince), File/print pick printer.. print.. cpu goes to 50% and stays there until I kill the lp process in top.
<Xman> can anyone tell me, can we install VGA graphics drivers in ubuntu???
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET, Yea, I know
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  M8 !! u r there !! yaaay !! am i lucky or God really exist !! xD
<kjor> wx9j: then just copy and reinstall GRUB should do the trick.
<maxwell33> My external ntfs hard drive will not mount I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53068/
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET, Yea, I know gconf-editor
<Scunizi> amenado, lp is chosen by evince as a default for some reason instead of ipp..
<kjor> wx9j: just be sure to preserve all permissions and special files.
<amenado> Scunizi-> i meant given a general .pdf doc, can you use OO to open and print it?
<pushpop> bruenig; you can't start x when beeing sshd into box?
<bruenig> pushpop: why not
<kepahe> Pici,
<Scunizi> amenado, haven't tried that .. hang on.
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Just got home from walk around the lake.. darn hot today
<lordleemo> mbt: try the cached version  http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:INmXQCBimeQJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisklessUbuntuHowto+diskless+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de&lr=lang_de|lang_en&ie=UTF-8&client=firefox-a
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  u have GOT TO install compiz m8 !! i dun know how u manage without it !! xD  .. after all the world is of showmanship !! and compiz takes it to a whole new level !!
<wx9j> kjor: copy from where to where  ? I have one drive now that has the dual boot sys, so just go to the /boot dir ?
<kepahe> i try to save the file in a .amsn, but it tells me that already exits altough i cant see the folder anywhere
<bruenig> kepahe: because it is a hidden directory
<kjor> wx9j: you wanted to move your current installation to a new drive, right?
<Pici> kepahe: press ctrl-h
<kepahe> thanks
<sithoid> Hi all! What's wrong with my Pidgin? I try to connect to ICQ and I get "online" status, but a message "connection reset by peer" appears, and cjntact list doesn't show.
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, I have it and every addon, including fish swimming inside my cube and windows that float off the face of it
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  :)  that would be a GREAT idea !! especially with a hot babe with me ... but considering that its 1 am here, lil difficult to do that atm ;)
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  gimmi the fish !! i am a sailor !!
<maxwell33> My external ntfs hard drive will not mount I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53068/ how can i get it to mount?
<wx9j> kjor: yes taking it off a 160 moving win and linux to a 40 gig, then use the 160 for all data
<rinaldi_> anyone know of a good upnp media renderer, apart from vlc?
<bruenig> mplayer
<mbt> lordleemo: Oh, why did I not think of that, lol
<RandomName234> how can I resolve this?
<RandomName234> Errors were encountered while processing:
<RandomName234>  gnome-volume-manager
<RandomName234>  nautilus-cd-burner
<RandomName234>  rhythmbox
<RandomName234> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Fougner> hello, I have a external philips-screen connected to my laptop. is there a way to change the resolution specific for that external one? I guess that would be in xorg.conf, but I don't know where. For now, the external screen cuts the bottom-panel, when I'm using 1280x800 @ "internal" laptop-screen =)
<pushpop> bruenig; you can't start x when beeing sshd into box?
<pushpop> how do you restart X from console if you are ssh into box?
<bruenig> pushpop: why not
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  one lil issue beyond my tiny brain .. in my media folder, some icons are of a movie reel and some icons are of movie reel with a little orange lock over them .. whats that all about ? .. can upload a screeny if u order
<sithoid>  What's wrong with my Pidgin? I try to connect to ICQ and I get "online" status, but a message "connection reset by peer" appears, and contact list doesn't show.
<pushpop> x doesnt start I can't vnc in
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Promise me you will do a full backup.. Just one line in a terminal.. providing you have the room.. and then you can compile more fun stuff  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<kjor> wx9j: then you should be fine just copying all files from the old drive to the new, reconfigure and re-install GRUB. just keep everything on the old drive until you know the new one works and you can always go back to what you had.
<bruenig> pushpop: what happens when you try to startx from ssh
<wx9j> kjor: that was the plan, thanks,
<pushpop> bruenig server is already active for display 0
<alex-weej> i have grub installed on two different partitions, how do i point the MBR at my preferred boot?
<kjor> wx9j: you're welcome, hope it goes well.
<kjor> Is there anything in particular I need to be aware of when installing Ubuntu 7.10 next to an already installed Linux system (which I will move out of the way)? I cannot afford to lose any of the data on my system.
<bruenig> pushpop: because X is running, you need to kill it first
<alex-weej> kjor: back up :)
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  i cant promise what I cant do .. i cannot do a back up for lack of space or availability of new HD etc etc  but i free you from any liability of my own data loss .. that's a seaman's word  ... else may i rest with the fish
<sithoid> kjor: watch carefully what to format :)
<kjor> alex-weej: yes, but besides that? surely there is a way to put ubuntu on an existing ext3 partition withotu reformatting it?
<jimcooncat> kjor: not really, as long as you're real careful with the partitioner
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Fair enough
<Scunizi> amenado, oo won't open the pdf..
<alex-weej> kjor: but who's to say there isn't a stray rm -rf / somewhere in the installer?
<kjor> jimcooncat: oh, I have formatted the wrong drive once already, don't plan on doing it again :)
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  so what would we be doing now ? mediubuntu and fishes ?
<kjor> alex-weej: hopefully the QA department ;)
<amenado> Scunizi-> try installing ghostview
<Scunizi> amenado, what's that?
<jimcooncat> kjor: I've been there, done that :-)
 * alex-weej same
<amenado> Scunizi-> i say its a nice doc viewer of different formats including ps and pdf
<kjor> just growing tired of the quirks of Gentoo, and want something that just works :)
<kepahe> Yeeeeeiss
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  oh and i also have to update synchrony .. erm wait its called something else
<Jack_Sparrow> kjor, The live cd cannot be installed without formatting at least the root partition, the alternate will let you do more
<Linux_Fresher> SYNAPTIC !!
<kepahe> i got it, Many thanks dudes!
<jimcooncat> maybe we should take a poll: how many people have hosed their hard drive before?
<kepahe> ciao
<sithoid> So can anybody help with Pidgin ICQ or point me to the proper channel? =/
<kjor> jack_sparrow: good thing you mentioned that, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> ~ot | jimcooncat
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | jimcooncat
<ubot3> jimcooncat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Linux_Fresher> !fish
<ubot3> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-2 (gutsy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<jimcooncat> sorry Jack_Sparrow, got caught up in the moment
<Scunizi> amenado, it doesn't seem to be available in gutsy using apt-get
<RandomName234> what is "  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 139
<RandomName234>  "?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pushpop> bruenig I can only run startx as root
<Linux_Fresher> huh ? ubot3 has lost it
<pushpop> bruenig how can I run it as my user
<jimcooncat> pushpop, you could run vncserver, though it will give you a new display
<Linux_Fresher> !desktopfish
<ubot3> Factoid desktopfish not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse
<ubot3> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<pushpop> how do you start vncserver
<Linux_Fresher> :P
<Scunizi> amenado, perhaps it's known as gv?
<Linux_Fresher> u had to do that !! xD
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, gimme a sec to try something...
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  anything u say boss
<Odd-rationale> What is happening to the bots? Are they all getting viruses?
<DRebellion> Odd-rationale, maintenance
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  u gotta know if u havent already figured it out that a new linux user is like MASSIVELY obliged here by you .. that would be ... ME !! :D
<h4L1m> hello guys, i wanted to ask about crossover linux, are there any versions for amd64, because i can't find it anywhere, please help me, i need it for school
<amenado> Scunizi-> perhaps the shortname is gv
<Pici> h4L1m: Try crossover's website, its a commercial product not affiliated with ubuntu
<Fruuctis> hi..Fruuctis is here :P
<jimcooncat> h4L1m: you may want to install the 32 bit version
<pushpop> jimcooncat: I get this error when I start x Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<pushpop> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Linux_Fresher> Fruuctis:  wb
<h4L1m> jimcooncat, ubuntu does not allow to install i386 packages on amd64, how can i do that?
<Pici> !chroot | h4L1m
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  till u become free again, scrapping web to find terminal command to get mediubuntu
<ubot3> h4L1m: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Fruuctis> anyone who can help me to install some themes? and a skydome
<Linux_Fresher> !mediubuntu
<ubot3> Factoid mediubuntu not found
<jimcooncat> pushpop: you're ssh in, right? So if you startx, it won't work, as you don't have access to display :0
<Odd-rationale> Fruuctis: What kind of themes?
<pushpop> jimcooncat correct
<kjor> !vmware
<ubot3> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<pushpop> jimcooncat how do I get x to start so I can vnc in
<Lifeisfunny> when using Firefox I'm getting the  website's navigation menus showing up behind the graphical image advertisements
<jimcooncat> pushpop: if you start vncserver, it will run an xserver inside of it on display :1
<Fruuctis> Odd-rationale: themes like that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<Odd-rationale> Fruuctis: Emerald themes or metacity?
<bruenig> Lifeisfunny: flash + bad designs will get you that
<Fruuctis> i dont know the diff?
<pushpop> jimcooncat I can figure out how to start vncserver i dont see it init.d
<Nibblyn> Hi! I'm helping an user who has her menu bars disappeared after login... so she is only able to create a new folder on desktop... any ideas how to fix?
<Fruuctis> and i want to change the skin of gnome alose
<Fruuctis> to begin with
<Fruuctis> cuz its really ugly
<Lifeisfunny> bruenig, ahh, so it's not on my end?
<bruenig> Lifeisfunny: no
<Lifeisfunny> I see
<jimcooncat> pushpop: but then you gotta forward the vnc port with ssh. It's a bit of a setup, but possible.
<h4L1m> Pici, i can't get a source code of it because it's not open source
<Odd-rationale> Fruuctis: hold on, let me take a look
<niuq> Nibblyn i have the same problem xD, and i just restart x server
<Linux_Fresher> looks like Jack_Sparrow went afk .. or is busy .. anyone else knows the official site for mediubuntu ? google doesnt seem to pop up one
<h4L1m> and i can't find a 64 bit version of crossover
<kjor> Nibblyn: aren't they referred to panels in gnome-speak? maybe you need to add one with the menus?
<niuq> Nibblyn i haven't figured out, what's wrong
<Pici> h4L1m: Then you'd either need to switch architectures, or contact crossover.
<tritium> Linux_Fresher: probably because you keep spelling it incorrectly
<h4L1m> ok
<h4L1m> thx a lot
<amenado> Linux_Fresher-> try this spelling  mediaubuntu
<brobostigon> h4l1m: does wine run on amd64??
<Nibblyn> niuq: it seems that it happens after the last update
<tritium> amenado, Linux_Fresher: it's "medibuntu"
<tritium> !medibuntu
<ubot3> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, http://aycu28.webshots.com/image/45987/2002766108564705326_rs.jpg           ignore the screen tear from the screenshot app.
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<buddylee> brobostigon, i'm using wine with no issues on it
<Nibblyn> kjor: all menu bars desappeared. no panels at all
<niuq> Nibblyn: if you use icon for compiz fusion, you can try changing your window manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, system  admin  software sources  and enable everything in there.  disable the cd as a source
<lesshaste> I've just done  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` and I get Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled
<lesshaste>  ‘Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)’
<lesshaste> in the drive ‘/cdrom/’ and press enter
<lesshaste> what one earth is going on??
<kjor> Nibblyn: and no way to add a new one? I'm running Xfce so can't check easily what it's like in GNOME.
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  caught the cowboy !! xD   http://aycu28.webshots.com/image/45987/2002766108564705326_rs.jpg cannot be displayed because it contains erros !! ^^
<jimcooncat> pushpop: http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:Y9sKzGJPmoAJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH+vncserver+ssh+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<maxwell33> how should I format my external hard drive in order for it to work best with ubuntu NTFS fails all the time on me
<Scunizi> amenado, nope .. can view and print to local lasar but not the networked.. even after changing what my default printer is. from locally connected to networked.
<Nibblyn> niuq: she has no icons on the destop (no compiz fusion)... she can only create a new folder an from there lauch something
<buddylee> lesshaste, you have the cdrom in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<jimcooncat> pushpop: I don't know why Ubuntu Wiki gave me a hard time with that doc.
<jerbear> maxwell33: ext3
<kjor> maxwell33: I'd suggest ext3, or FAT if you need compatibility with Windows.
<natbet> how do I open an xslx file?
<lesshaste> buddylee: weird! can I fix it in synaptic?
<Xman> can anyone tell me, can we install VGA graphics drivers in ubuntu???
<Xman> can anyone tell me,how can we install VGA graphics drivers in ubuntu???
<buddylee> lesshaste, either comment it out in this file, or use 'c' and press enter when you are prompted
<jimcooncat> natbet, gutsy's openoffice will open that spreadsheet
<jerbear> i still don't understand why someone would use linux+fat
<lesshaste> buddylee: thanks
<bruenig> file sharing with windows without silly ntfs-3g
<Linux_Fresher> hmm .. its medibuntu ..  not mediUbuntu or mediAUbuntu
<niuq> Nibblyn: is the issue creating new folders?, or the dissapearing of the menu bars?
<bruenig> creating new directories
<Linux_Fresher> and it wont let me access the repository
<natbet> jimcooncat: thanks, I think I was used to Feisty's open office
<amenado> Scunizi->  can you use lpr  to print to the said cups printer? if its running lpd, can you telnet to it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, http://aycu15.webshots.com/image/46534/2000287317936092481_rs.jpg
<dgjones> natbet, there's info on a converter at https://secure-support.novell.com/KanisaPlatform/Publishing/161/3559115_f.SAL_Public.html to enable you to open it in OpenOffice
<jimcooncat> natbet: I thought there was a download for Feisty somewhere, but I don't recall now. I moved to gutsy then it wasn't an issue for me.
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  i want it !!!!!!!!!  now !! as in right now !! plz plz plz !!
<muncc> i am getting this odd error is there a way of fixing it : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59167/ . i have changed the apt cache size to 33554432 because i was getting a mmap full error
<RxDx> i have a geforce 6200.. should i have to install NVIDIA-GLX or NVIDIA-GLX-NEW?
<amorphous> I've got myself into a mental meltdown (and so has the pc :(   - could anyone tell me how to remove cups & all the related packages & drivers - is there an easy way - without (feisty) wanting to remove everything on my system...?
<krabador> hey people, someone can help me to install http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-Theme?content=66685
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Im still on break, so post your error when I get back or read up a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, I already linked you the page for the addons that you need to compile yourself
<Scunizi> amenado, I can log into the print server built into the printer using the ip address.. if that's what you mean..
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: can you tell me,how can I install VGA graphics drivers in ubuntu???
<Brandon_> Anyone here familiar with ssh-add? I created an ssh key and dragged it to another server and I can ssh from the first server and it asks for the passphrase. I type it in and it connects. But I just want to connect to the second server without the passphrase. When I do ssh-add authorized_keys2 it asks for the passphrase then says it's bad. How is that possible? It's allowing me to ssh with it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman, Use vesa.. thaey are the generic VGA drivers
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  nope .. i didnt get any link, could u please paste it again ?  incidentally, medibuntu site when i click on repository says 403 forbidden, now i am VERY SURE that its not so in my country
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: how to do that?
<buddylee> Brandon_, check out ssh-agent
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Gimme the link you click
<chai__> any 64-bit wolfenstein  users out there can help me with installation?
<jerbear> Brandon_: ssh-add adds keys to ssh-agent, not other machines
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Promise me you will do a full backup.. Just one line in a terminal.. providing you have the room.. and then you can compile more fun stuff  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, That ring a bell
<microwaver> Hello people, the GUI of my audio controller doesn't work anymore. only way I can change my volume is through terminal using 'alsamixer' any reason why this has happened?
<Nibblyn> niuq: she can cerate new folders (because she can do it from the right mouse click)... so she is able to navigate into the file system (because opening a folder under gnome will open nautilus). The problem is that all! panels disappeared. Do you know a command to fix gnome destop? she is a really newbie...
<keisho> Hi, why is it that I get 403 Forbidden errors when I try to visit any of the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ pages or https://help.ubuntu.com/community ? Can anyone help
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  is the link thats 403
<Scunizi> amenado, I've gotta run & do an errand.. thanks for the help.. I may have to end up filing a bug against evince..
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman, Use vesa.. they are the generic VGA drivers    select vesa mode and 1024 max res  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg use tab to accept all other defaults
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  ding ding !! yup the forum link u had given !! but the moment it involves forum and reading, usually sailors .... well .. sail away !! :D
<Brandon_> jerbear, buddylee so why am I looking at ssh-agent? Do I add keys to it? I just want to be able to go from one server to another without passwords.
<chai__> Nibblyn: i've had some trouble with gnome configuration in the past, if you don't have too much configuration set, just delete the folders .gconf and .gconfd. This will delete all customizations, but it should work next time around
<buddylee> Brandon_, when you created a key, you still have it wrapped with a password
<kjor> Brandon_: you could try public key authentication with passphrase-less keys, but it's not really the best thing to do security-wise.
<buddylee> to go passwordless, you need ssh-agent to take care of that your
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Read this  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/29/medibuntu-the-only-3rd-party-repo-i-use/
<mad_max02> hey guys
<Brandon_> buddylee, yeah. So do I have to remove the password?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  its safe to run all those terminal / bash commands that the guy says there ?  [ btw are terminal and bash synonimous ?]
<mad_max02> is there anyone that watches HD movies on linux ?
<RxDx> i have a geforce 6200.. should i have to install NVIDIA-GLX or NVIDIA-GLX-NEW?
<jerbear> Brandon_: the basic idea is that the remote machine has to know who you are (man ssh-copy-id), and then you have to add your key to ssh-agent (which requires a single password entry)
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, cli = terminal
<mad_max02> I downloaded movie with 2 different endings in one mkv file and I cant select the other one.
<chai__> Linux_Fresher, bash is a shell, terminal is the window that communicates with the shell
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, YEs, I have used that page to compile every addon on that page with ubuntu gutsy...
<Lgndryhr> Hey everyone
<sylarx> hey everyone!!!
<DonkeyKong101> any1 got an idea how i can get my system sounds back?....
<Pendeta> I have a computer with 4 SATA hard drives configured in a RAID 0+1 software RAID by the motherboard. (I thought I had real hardware RAID, only to learn it was phony after installing lots of software. This RAID configuration is divided into two partitions---one for Windows XP and one for Ubuntu. But it appears that Ubuntu is not going to be compatible with RAID 0+1 (stripped and mirrored). Is this correct?
<niuq> Nibblyn: she could try this sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, but id suggest a backup for important files
<Nibblyn> chai__: it's a fresh install... some progs were added. will tell her to delete that folders. Some way to reconfigure gnme under a text console (niuq: she can switch to a text console (cntr-alt-f1)?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | DonkeyKong101
<ubot3> DonkeyKong101: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lgndryhr> For some reason my menu bar at the top isnt loading now. I don't know why. It was fine last night. Any idea why the menu bar at the top isn't loading as well as the bar at the bottom isn't?
<candrews> I'm attempting to package a new piece of software - what group do i go to to get some help?
<Nibblyn> niuq: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubot3> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jerbear> candrews: depends on what you're trying to do
<microwaver> No'one that can help me?
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: there are so many options. Which one to select
<Xman> ?
<niuq> Nibblyn: good luck
<jerbear> microwaver: what is your question?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  okies, running all those commands in terminal now .. will be back if there is some issue .. btw .. this is just the beginning .. after fish start to swim on the cube, we are going on wine to make my WARHAMMER 40000 work through wine .. so start getting ready for that ;)
<DonkeyKong101> jack_Sparrow: its all set up correctly....and i can hear the login music...mp3 and movies work fine....but nothing else does...amsn has no sound..pigin has nothing
<Brandon_> jerbear, how do I add my key to ssh-agent? Is it with the ssh-copy-id
<candrews> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/199754 I'm attempting to solve that issue (packaging mod_auth_cas). I have a package made, but when I load the module into apache, I get: Can't locate API module structure `authcas_module' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_cas.so: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_cas.so: undefined symbol: authcas_module
<NiBu_>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<ubot3> Malone bug 199754 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mod_auth_cas" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman, Only two you need to select.. vesa for your video card..  and 1024x768 as your res  use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<xarquid> hey vorian
<jerbear> Brandon_: have you actually read the man pages for ssh-copy-id and ssh-agent?
<microwaver> jerbear, Well see. i have an additional soundcard witch I use. Mys ound works properly but in the GNOME GUI my sound device is muted, I can only adjust my volume through the command 'alsamixer'
<vorian> hello xarquid
<Lgndryhr> For some reason my menu bar at the top isnt loading now. I don't know why. It was fine last night. Any idea why the menu bar at the top isn't loading as well as the bar at the bottom isn't? When i boot. Gnome seems to boot as well as nautilus (sp?). I would like to know how to fix this. Thanks in advance.
<Pendeta> Will Ubuntu work with any hardware RAID card, or are special linux drivers needed for hardware RAID?
<Jack_Sparrow> Laney, If you wer changing effects and things linke that you may have changed it.
<linxeh> Pendeta: it depends on the card
<iNeo> Pendeta: Check Hardware compatibility list
<jerbear> Pendeta: all of the raid cards i've dealt with were not dependent on the OS
<Jack_Sparrow> Pendeta, True hardware raid should be fine
<linxeh> Pendeta: the chances are you don't have a hardware raid card
<xarquid> Pendeta: Check on the hardware compatibility checklist. What card is it? If it is true hardware RAID it should be fine. If it is software based...eh, then you're possibly in for problems.
<niuq> Lgndryhr: it seems last update fucked up with gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Pendeta, If it is built into your MB , it is most likely NOT hardware raid
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: i mean u gave me a command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then u said to press tab and it is showing so many options and now i am asking which one to execute?
<Jack_Sparrow> niuq, Please watcvh the language
<linxeh> Pendeta: what card is it? I've had no problems with things like the Dell Perc series cards and IBM equivalents
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: hey
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: panel trouble?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman, what do you see on your screen right now
<niuq> Jack_Sparrow: sorry...
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: Yes
<Pendeta> I have fake raid now.  I'll check the hardware compatibility list for a real hardware raid as you all suggest. Many thanks!
<Xman> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xarquid> Pendeta: Have a great one :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pendeta, np good luck
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: let's try to reset your gnome session
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: you are using gnome right?
<Devourer> Does Ubuntu automatically compensate for day light savings?
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: yes
<iNeo> !toprc
<ubot3> Factoid toprc not found
<mad_max02> is there anyone that watches HD movies on linux ?
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: ok, open a terminal :)
<mad_max02> I downloaded movie with 2 different endings in one mkv file and I cant select the other one.
<niuq> StefanW: you think this would work for reparing that panel trouble? sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: so just do backspace + alt + ctrl
<xarquid> Devourer: If you have Time Sync turned on (to sync with a time server such a nist.gov)
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: no
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: open a terminal :)
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: lol k i have one open
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  i think i am getting somewhere here in understanding .. i ran the download and validate key command .. i dont have to use the terminal to run rest of the commands, i think they are now available in synaptic
<Devourer> xarquid, how do I do that?
<Brandon_> jerbear, Yeah, but I don't see what I'm supposed to do with them to allow for no passwords. I mean my second server has the authorized_keys2 file that contains the public key for my first server. I'm just following tutorials and it's not working.
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: this is on the terminla now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59171/
<instabin> Im thinking about loading ubuntu on my sisters pc she saw it on mine and only does facebook, myspace, email, and music.... Would this be a good idea. Her computer has windows xp right now with 78 infected files
<xarquid> Devourer: Are you using Gnome and is your Gnome Clock Applet running in a corner? (I am just assuming all of this)...
<Jeeves2> Jack_Sparrow:  'sup man
<Jack_Sparrow> Lgndryhr, If all else fails... http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Jeeves2> has anyone installed openTracker yet?
<Devourer> xarquid, yes.
<Nibblyn> niuq: (gnome panels disappeared): do you raccomend "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-destop" or "delete folders .gconf and .gconfd"?
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: what do i type in terminal?
<xarquid> Devourer: Actually, check this out: http://www.watchingthenet.com/enable-auto-time-synchronization-in-ubuntu-and-kubuntu.html - a good graphical guide for you.
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: did you saw that link
<Xman> ?
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: hang on a sec, trying to do it here so you will not break anything ;)
<xarquid> Devourer: And then you'll be good to go.
<kjor> Nibblyn: always be careful about deleting, try renaming them first.
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k thanks man
<citybird> hey all. when i plug in my logitec cam i don't get a video driver to pop up in my 64bit os.
<Devourer> xarquid, thanks.
<mad_max02> is there anyone that watches HD movies on linux ?
<mad_max02> I downloaded movie with 2 different endings in one mkv file and I cant select the other one.
<Nibblyn> kjor: hum, of course, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman, It should have breought up a gui.. are you on a server or something
<xarquid> !ntp
<ubot3> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  btw, one Q, i have a HD which has many music videos, now some icons appear as a movie reel, and some appear as the movie reel with a small red orange lock on them .. could u please explain that ?
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: ok buddy
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k
<kjor> Nibblyn: np. I usually rename candidate directories if something acts up, that way it's easy to restore.
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: no i am on the ubuntu desktop
<jerbear> Brandon_: it's never going to be password-free unless you remove the password (which is nuts), you're only going to decrease the amount of times you have to enter it to 1 (using ssh-agent)
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, No idea atm... perhaps no codecs for those?
<xarquid> Devourer: The above link may also help (the first link). If the one I gave you didn't help, but just keep it in mind. Have a great one and always ask back here if you need any help.
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: go to your home directory
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: i am using gutsy
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: as in?
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: "cd ~" in a terminal will work
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman, That command in a terminal should ask for your password and bring up a red and blue screen
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  i thought the same, but currently if i click either, it gives a window to find / download a codec .. which rules out the non-codec availability issue .. uploading a screenshot to imageshack
<Brandon_> jerbear, wait if I wanted to type in a password I'd just type in the normal password for the user? What's the point then?
<bengalkid> hello i am on ubuntu live cd and tried to install xp and it massed up my grub how can i install it again. i found a internet turorial which don't work
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k there
<bengalkid> ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kjor> StefanW, Lgndryhr: just "cd" will go to one's home directory too.
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: yea i did that
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: now, "rm -r .gnome"
<Lgndryhr> k
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: i have used sudo just a moment before also to install mplayer that why its not asking for password but no red and blue screen man.
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: now, "rm -r .gnome2"
<aoupi> how do I set the default TERM in gnome-terminal?
<jerbear> Brandon_: you need to do some homework... ssh keys are (usually) guarded by a password. this is not the same as your login password. anytime you unlock your key (logging in to a machine or adding it to ssh-agent), you have to enter the key's password. using ssh-agent keeps the key loaded so that it can be reused without having to retype the password
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k
<Jack_Sparrow> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity                  all on one line works too
<Brandon_> jerbear, actually why when I type ssh-add authorized_keys2 and type in the pass phrase it says it's a bad passphrase?
<StefanW> or that XD
<bengalkid> Jack_Sparrow it desn't work
<amorphous> can I safely stop an upgrade (feisty to gutsy) while downloading?
<bengalkid> the link
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: now, "rm -rf .gconf .gconfd .metacity"
<bengalkid> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> bengalkid, It should...
<xarquid> amorphous: Is it just downloading or is it updating the system?
<niuq> Jack_Sparrow: how that works?
<bengalkid> Forbidden
<bengalkid> You don't have permission to access /community/GrubHowto on this server.
<amorphous> just downloading, xarquid
<jerbear> Brandon_: well, if you were actually doing some reading like i told you to, you would realize that the authorized_keys file is not a key, but a list of public keys that are allowed access to your account
<xarquid> amorphous: You can cancel it
<xarquid> amorphous: It will delete the files (they are in a temporary folder/location)
<seisen_> something is wrong with the community docs bengalkid
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k
<amorphous> xarquid, i take it not while upgrading then :?
<seisen_> the webpages are giving a 403 error
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: please restart gnome, or simply reboot your computer
<Jack_Sparrow> bengalkid, You need to be specific.. I am usually involved in many conversations... What didnt work
<xomp> hello, I need some help determining if Ubuntu has my wireless installed?
<bengalkid> seisenso how can i install grub
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: all should be well again :)
<bengalkid> Jack_Sparrow the linik of grub
<amorphous> xarquid, - you know how long the upgrade will take?
<Jack_Sparrow> THey must be working the pages over today getting ready for gutsy,.. try to be patient with them
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: I shall try brb and let you know....thanks if it works
<StefanW> k
<bengalkid> Jack_Sparrow website is down
<Brandon_> jerbear, wow. So it's impossible to login from 1 server to another without a password securely? I was told it was and have been messing with this stuff for 4 hours
<xarquid> amorphous: I honestly do not know, I do not think it will revert. Once the upgrade has started (and not just downloading the files -- and the system is ACTIVELY upgrading/updating system files), I would not assume it is safe to stop it. I do not know, honestly, if there are "backups" or anything in place to revert back from an upgrade when stopped.
<amorphous> xarquid, i know it's speed related, but is the download generally the time consumer (dual core Pentium)
<xarquid> amorphous: It depends on the system and what you have installed. (Connection speed, installed packages, etc.).
<StefanW> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the link, I actually didn't know the metacity folder held data that could influence the panels :)
<bengalkid> what type of partition is needed for windows xp installation?
<xarquid> amorphous: I would say you're looking at about an hour after the download (max).
<seisen_> bengalkid check this link out: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<StefanW> NTFS or FAT32
<jerbear> Brandon_: yep, impossible to do it securely.... you can always do it insecurely, but i wouldn't recommend it. it's so easy to use ssh-agent, that's it would be silly not to
<Devourer> xarquid, lol, ok I set it to sync with the ubuntu ntp server but it still hasn't updated.
<Jack_Sparrow> StefanW, np
<xarquid> Devourer: Perhaps try a different server?
<bengalkid> StefanW i have a free space of fat32 but xp says not recognized
<thereal2x>  
<amorphous> xarquid, fair play... thanks - don't suppose you'd know.... gutsy claims to not use cups... you know what it uses instead offhand?
<Jack_Sparrow> bengalkid, http://microdotsagamedev.wordpress.com/2007/06/08/repair-your-grub-loader/
<Brandon_> jerbear, http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ <-- I keep finding tutorials like this. What are they talking about then?
<Devourer> xarquid, I tried some others.
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: it worked thanks
<jerbear> Brandon_: luckily ubuntu has a pam module that you can use that will add your private key to ssh-agent automatically, provided that your key's password is the same as your login password
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: :)
<Devourer> xarquid, what was that one you said? The ntp.nstc.gov or w/e?
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: any idea why it stopped working randomly
<xarquid> !ntp
<ubot3> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<xarquid> Devourer: Have a look there on the first link, it lists some
<StefanW> bengalkid: explain a little more, you mean you made a partition in empty space?
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: did you play around with compiz?
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: or perhaps emeral?
<Brandon_> jerbear, what does that mean?
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: not lately.....at least not the past few days
<Devourer> xarquid, what first link?
<xomp> Can someone help with my wireless adapter? I can't find it in Gutsy.
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: main reason for things going wrong it seems
<bengalkid> StefanW yeap total of 6 + gb more empty
<sinbox> Brandon_, I know exactly what you mean about those tutorials :(
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: havent had time to be on and do anything but type up a paper
<morphir> what is that site called where you can find deb packages that has not hit the repositories yet?
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: other than that, not of fthe top of my head :)
<xarquid> Devourer: What ubot said what after me ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime )
<bluefox83> xomp, fresh gutsy install?
<jerbear> Brandon_: did you happen to read that page? FTA: "This will start the ssh-agent, add your default identity(prompting you for your passphrase)"
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k thanks again
<xomp> bluefox83, pretty much, just a bunch of updates too
<jerbear> Brandon_: note the "prompting for password" part
<amorphous> xarquid - or am i misunderstanding & it's just gnome-cups-manager that's not in gutsy..?
<StefanW> bengalkid: fat32 partitions should be recognized by the windows XP installer
<xarquid> amorphous: It was replaced with system-config-printer
<bluefox83> xomp, you may need to install drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> morphir, I have a name for them.. but it cant be used in channel....  you can try getdeb.net
<xomp> bluefox83, ok, I'm not sure what kind of wireless card this laptop has, is there a way to tell?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp, lspci
<amorphous> xarquid, is that still cups? (or should i just shut up & rtfm :(
<xarquid> amorphous: I mean -- gnome-cups-manager was replaced with system-config-printer ------> cups wasn't completely replaced. I still use cups. Just the frontend configuration was. You can still use cups if need be on the backend.
<StefanW> bengalkid: you can always try to make the partition NTFS in stead of FAT32 :)
<exneo> hey any free djing sounds I can use with terminx
<xomp> bluefox83, it's a built-in wireless for a compaq evo n610c
<Devourer> xarquid, that page is forbidden.
<bluefox83> xomp, you're in for a pain, wireless is never fun
<morphir> Jack_Sparrow, yeh getdeb was the url, thanks ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xarquid> amorphous: gnome-cups-manager was just unmaintained so they replaced the package with a newer, better one :)
<bengalkid> StefanW well i deleted the partition and said raw risk still says not recognizable
<jerbear> Brandon_: basically, if you set it up correctly, then the only time you have to enter your password is at the login screen
<Devourer> xarquid, I get a 403 error.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am out of answers for now, I'll be back when I refill the bucket
<StefanW> bengalkid: ok, hang on... what are you doing
<Brandon_> jerbear, yeah I followed the article but typeing "ssh-agent sh -c 'ssh-add < /dev/null && bash'" doesn't do anything
<jerbear> Brandon_: and PAM just passes it on to ssh-agent
<Fruuctis> StefanW..! :D ^ :D
<StefanW> bengalkid: you are trying to install windows XP to a new partition?
<xarquid> Devourer: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html try that doc.
<sco01> Hi. Installed Hardy. Want to reinstall Gutsy. Anyway I can do that without downloading and burning a new DVD?
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, where in this output is my wireless you suppose? http://pastebin.com/m44925888
<brobostigon> help.ubuntu.com doesnt work, (forbidden)
<bengalkid> StefanW so i resized my big hd to make 6 gb free space for xp with gparted and i assigned it as fat32
<jerbear> Brandon_: i wouldn't follow those articles word-for-word, there are much easier ways to do it
<heidi20weib> HI, ich habe hier ein paar Geile Bilder von mir reingestellt, damit du dir besser vorstellen kannst, wie ich aussehe Ich habe auch eine Cam, die ihr euch hier ansehen könnt.----Meine Webcam------> http://www.babsy18.gulli.to
<morphir> is there a deb for alien arena 2008 around?
<xarquid> help.ubuntu.com is down apparently
<amorphous> xarquid, i got loads of problems with cups - and advice was to remove cups and drivers -  but couldn't find anything to tell me how :( I tried autoremoving all the cups related packages, but the system wanted to remove Everything (openoffice, amarok - the works!) - you know how I can clean the system of cups & drivers without this happening? - even just a keyword to help me google...
<StefanW> bengalkid: and the windows installer can't recognize the partition?
<RedSite> ignore heidi20 . ban and kick
<toresn> how can i change the extension on multiple files with the 'find' command?
<Brandon_> jerbear, this migth be easier if I knew ubuntu more, but I have read a bunch of man pages and I'm getting no where. Can you just tell me the "easier way"
<bengalkid> StefanW yes in empty partition, yes did not recognize i think it wants me to delete all the partition
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp, line 12
<StefanW> bengalkid: you should not have to
<seisen_> gotta love irc spam
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, so with it showing up there, would that indicate that my wireless adapter should be installed?
<StefanW> bengalkid: what you can try it let the windows XP installer create a partition in the empty space
<amorphous> xarquid, hence the upgrade option... but I'm worried I'll just be in the same boat... and I've hacked the hell out of cups from howto's :(
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp, Sorry.. I need a break.. be patient, someone will help you
<bengalkid> StefanW how do i check if my drives are mouted or not?
<jerbear> Brandon_: first make sure you have "libpam-ssh" installed, then make sure your key's password is the same as your login password, then logout and login. i think the libpam-ssh package should set itself up correctly without doing anything else
<xomp> ok
<Flare183> xarquid: yeap
<brobostigon> bengalkid: df -h
<StefanW> bengalkid: mounted?... how are you trying to install XP? directly from linux? O_o
<Brandon_> jerbear, how do I check if I have libpam-ssh installed?
<tony_> Hi, my sound works in Ubuntu Gutsy, but none of my audio jacks do.  Would anybody be able to guide me to fix this?
<jerbear> Brandon_: sudo apt-get install libpam-ssh
<xarquid> amorphous: I'm not sure about the cups problem
<bengalkid> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bengalkid> tmpfs                 506M   16M  491M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<bengalkid> tmpfs                 506M   16M  491M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<bengalkid> varrun                506M   88K  506M   1% /var/run
<bengalkid> varlock               506M     0  506M   0% /var/lock
<bengalkid> udev                  506M   84K  506M   1% /dev
<bengalkid> devshm                506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm
<bengalkid> tmpfs                 506M   12K  506M   1% /tmp
<xarquid> Anyone sure how to remove cups without it removing the decencies (i.e. OpenOffice etc.)?
<amorphous> ok - thanks for the help so far, xarquid - 's good to learn ;)
<xarquid> !pastebin | bengalkid
<ubot3> bengalkid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kingweasel> !pastebin
<Jeeves2> bengalkid:  DUDE!!!!  no flooding
<bengalkid> StefanW i am on live cd right now
<jerbear> xarquid: you can't, that's why they're called dependencies
<demon_spork> Whenever I try to access an NFS share on one ubuntu machine with another Ubuntu machine, it always fails with a permission denied error
<Linux_Freshe1> Jack_Sparrow:  should i download ALL the medibuntu list ?
<Ette^> is it possiable to connect to a FPT server through termnial?
<Ette^> FTP*
<tony_> Ette^: yes
<bengalkid> brobostigon so what drives are those
<Linux_Freshe1> and somehow now its not letting me use my nick as Linux_Fresher .. it replaced the last R with numerical 1
<RedSite> weget ftp :) .-. thats the hole linux
<amorphous> jerbear, you mean I can't remove cups & re-install without removing my whole system??!?
<tony_> Ette^: do man ftp
<StefanW> bengalkid: then remove the partition you made, leave empty space, reboot the system, boot with the windows XP install cd and let it create a partition inside the empty space
<kingweasel> whats ubuntu written in?
<Ette^> tony_: thanks
<xomp> would anyone want to pick up where Jack_Sparrow left off with me and my wireless? :)
<Miles__Prower> kinabalu, in Borg{}
<Linux_Freshe1> kingweasel:  C or C++ i suppose .. mostly C i would bet
<tony_> Ette^: np
<xarquid> jerbear: Apt should not consider Open Office dependent on Cups?
<brobostigon> kingweasel: what do you mean??
<StefanW> xomp: what is the problem?
<Xman> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jerbear> xarquid: i never said that it did
<tony_> My sound works in Ubuntu Gutsy, but none of my audio jacks do.  Would anybody be able to guide me to fix this?
<xomp> StefanW, I can't seem to locate my wireless in Gutsy, lspci shows my adapter but I don't know if it's installed or not.
<kingweasel> programming language
<amorphous> jerbear, if I try to remove all cups related packages, it tries to remove most of the packages on the system :(
<Smellynose> xomp: what does 'sudo iwconfig' say?
<brobostigon> xomp: try dmesg
<tony_> xomp: What kind of wireless card is it
<jerbear> amorphous: if they are dependent on cups, then, yes, it will remove them
<StefanW> xomp: in a terminal, please type dmesg
<xarquid> amorphous: Those packages you listed -- I think they are metapackages.
<demon_spork> !nfs
<ubot3> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<amorphous> jerbear, you know how i can remove it and drivers easily (or a keyword to help me google it?)
<StefanW> xomp: and send me the output via pastebin
<jerbear> amorphous: that's how a system remains sane
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: after changing mode to vesa from the location "system->administration->screens and graphics" when i run the half life its giving these errors and game is not running. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59179/
<Linux_Freshe1> kingweasel:  most applications u see must be in C or C++ and kernel and stuff could be in ASM
<Brandon_> jerbear, hmm. As much as I like connecting to random servers. I just got a bash: apt-get: command not found
<Brandon_>  from one of them when I tried to install libpam-ssh
<xarquid> amorphous: Not the actual packages, but I am not sure without seeing the entire list of packages installed...
<amorphous> xarquid, whats's the diff between a package and a metapackage?
<jerbear> Brandon_: you don't have apt? you are using ubuntu, right?
<xarquid> amorphous: Answer me this -- is "ubuntu-desktop" on that list? That would be a meta package and can be safely removed.
<Miles__Prower> Will Ubuntu 8.04 include OOo 2.4 with the nifty OpenGL effects?
<tony_> When is Ubuntu Heron released?
<kingweasel> april 2008
<lukus> hi
<tony_> excellent
<Brandon_> jerbear, I manage tons of servers. The main server is ubuntu... one moment. How do I see the OS of a server?
<lukus> i think i've done something quite stupid and i need advice
<xarquid> amorphous: If you're unsure about the others you can always copy and paste the list of packages it's going to remove to a text file and save it *just in case* and then copy and paste to apt-get install CTRL+V ... if it does remove anything?
<amorphous> xarquid, the list I entered into apt-get autoremove? of the list of dependencies to be removed (no to first - yes (i think) to second)
<xomp> tony_, #
<xomp> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VM (KM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<xomp> StefanW, http://pastebin.com/m679a7819
<StefanW> xomp: readong, hang on
<lukus> i've deleted a load of user accounts i didn't think were needed - most notably dbus... was wondering if there's a way to undo my stupidity
<StefanW> *reading
<tony_> xomp: what?
<tony_> ah sorry
<xomp> lol
<jerbear> Brandon_: if you don't have apt, i doubt you're using ubuntu... you do realize that libpam-ssh should be installed on your ssh clients, not the server, right?
<tony_> i forgot i asked you something haha
<xomp> yeah took me half an hour to select that dmesg bit lol
<Brandon_> jerbear, I'm trying to connect to another server
<Smellynose> xomp: what does 'iwconfig' say?
 * lukus waits in line
<matteoASR> ciao
<xomp> Smellynose, no connections on lo and eth0
<jerbear> Brandon_: that's fine, as long as your ssh client is ubuntu, then you can do what i'm saying
<StefanW> xomp: is your wireless card USB or integrated into your laptop?
<frank_> lukus: lol you would have to add them back with the right uids and put them in the right groups. how many did you delete?
<xomp> StefanW, it's integrated.
<StefanW> xomp: in a terminal, please do lspci and patebin me the output
<lukus> frank - is there a list of standard users anywhere i could use as reference
<lukus> ?
<Brandon_> jerbear, I honestly think all of the servers are ubuntu. Not sure why apt-get is behaving funny
<Jeeves2> Jack_Sparrow:  are you still here?
<lukus> (i feel like a right doofus)
<soo> 5
<xomp> StefanW, http://pastebin.com/m44925888
<jerbear> Brandon_: does "which apt-get" output anything?
<Brandon_> jerbear, which: no apt-get in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)
<Ette^> im connected to a FTP server, am i able to run commands like chmod on the machine im connected to?
<demon_spork> quick, we need 6 more people in here
<demon_spork> 5 more
<demon_spork> almost there
<noodlesgc> demon_spork ? why more people?
<demon_spork> 1337 users
<Ette^> Rofl
<Smellynose> lmao
<jerbear> Brandon_: either something is seriously wrong with your machine, or you are not using ubuntu
<StefanW> xomp: is there a button on your laptop to enable the wireless card?
<xomp> StefanW, not that I'm aware of
<StefanW> xomp: what model is your laptop :)?
<Brandon_> jerbear, one moment let me try this stuff on a 7.10 gutsy server. Like I said there's a lot of servers. I'm gonna tear that one down and redo it I guess then with 7.10 later
<xomp> StefanW, it's a compaq evo N610c
<Slart> jerbear: what does "lsb_release -a" output?
<StefanW> xomp: ok, hang on then :)
<orgy`> hi, im using snd-emu10k1 for my sound card, but i cant change treble or bass preferences?
<Linux_Freshe1> suddenly , Firefox lost connection .. am i still readable in here ?
<Ette^> im connected to a FTP server, am i able to run commands like chmod on the machine im connected to?
<Slart> brandon: what does "lsb_release -a" output?
<xomp> StefanW, the wireless card is screwed on to the top of the laptop if that makes sense but is not a USB so I figure integrated? lol
<frank_> lukus: I've never tried to repair that....  If you had the  /etc/passwd and /etc/group   files of a working ubuntu (same release) it 'might' be the same as what you had
<Slart> sorry, jerbear
<jerbear> Brandon_: and like i said before... i'm only telling you to install libpam-ssh on your client machines, not servers
<lukus> frank_... ok
<lukus> frank_ - i'll have a think
<Brandon_> jerbear, okay
<frank_> lukus: which users did you remove?
<Prefix> can anyone link he to a howto apache?
<demon_spork> Whenever I try to mount an NFS share on one ubuntu machine onto another Ubuntu machine, it always fails with a permission denied error, how do I get permission to access this? I have added the specifi IP of the remote host and the entire network as allowed hosts, yet it still says permission is denied
<Prefix> !apache
<ubot3> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<foo25> Hey guys, is there and channel specific to x64 Ubuntu?
<Linux_Freshe1> Jack_Sparrow:   any ideas about this ? download seems to be going well about medibuntu , but somehow  firefox has lost its net
<Slart> foo25: not that I know.. I use 64bit
<demon_spork> nvm
<demon_spork> I fail
<demon_spork> I didn't realize that I had to include the path from the actual root / of the remote system
<demon_spork> rather than the root of the nfs mount
<sfears> when i close the lid to my laptop it turns off.. anyone know where i find settings to change that?
 * xomp takes away +10 internets from demon_spork 
<foo25> Slart: Ok, I'm just curious, can 32-bit applications run ok in a x64 environment, and would I be right in saying it's really just the drivers that need to be 64-bit equivilents?
<noodlesgc> sfears System->Preferences->Power Management
<Slart> foo25: 32-bit applications run nicely.. I used to run 32-bit firefox for example..and 32 bit wine.
<sfears> i thought i checked in there already.. i'll try again
<Slart> foo25: the problem is with libraries and other dependencies.. you'll have to install 32 bit versions of those too
<sfears> it says do nothing when laptop lid is closed.. but it turns off
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  i downloaded some stuff from medibuntu , am i supposed to download all pkgs from there ?
<mojo> QUESTION:  Where do I tell Apache2 which interfaces to listen on?  I found where the ports are set up, but I want to restrict it to certain interfaces as well.  Namely, the box in question is going to be a home server / router and I want it to listen on the LAN (br0) not the WAN (eth1).  Any advice/direction appreciated.
<Slart> mojo: it's in the main httpd.conf file.. or whatever it is called these days.. look for a listen keyword..
<noodlesgc> sfears there are settings for battery and power outlet
<sfears> yeah.. i set them both
<Viking667> I thought I'd be.... wough! lookit all dose nicks!!!
<Jeeves2> is there a way to have TOP report what sites are being accessed by an apache thred?
<foo25> Slart: I see, it's just I ordered a new laptop with pretty high specs, 2.6GHz Core 2 Duo and 4GB RAM etc, and I want to fully utilise it, without having huge compatibility issues. Did you have many problems with drivers, or did you could you use the Windows versions with the likes of ndiswrapper?
<Viking667> sorry.
<noodlesgc> sfears did you set the right one?
 * Viking667 recovers.
<Brandon_> okay so which passwords have to be the same
<genii> mojo: ports.conf in /etc/apache2
<sfears> yeah.. i set them both
<Viking667> Now, what console mail packages are on Ubuntu on a fresh install?
<mojo> Slart, okay... so the same place it has directives to listen on ports can be made to tell it which interfaces as well?  Right now my httpd.conf shows ports only (80 and 443)
<Viking667> (as in, not evolution or thunderbird)
<Linux_Fresher> genii:  i wonder if the text i type is going to this chat room .. can u read this ?
<Brandon_> jerbear okay so which passwords have to be the same
<StefanW> xomp: ok, back
<Linux_Fresher> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<noodlesgc> Linux_Fresher yes
<StefanW> from what I can find, you need the orinico drivers
<StefanW> xomp: from what I can find, you need the orinico drivers
<jerbear> Brandon_: on a client machine, the login and ssh key passwords must match
<Opus> 4 l1f3 n1gg4
<Linux_Fresher> noodlesgc:  okies, just wanted to confirm because suddenly Firefox says it cant display a webpage
<mojo> OOPS - I meant ports.conf
<Fat-head> when using synaptic package manager and i choose " download pacckage file only" where does it download it to ?
<Jgonick> Jack_Sparrow:   I really like what I've seen of Ubuntu,  Thinking about making my main computer dual boot.  A few questions.  What size should I make the swap partition?
<xomp> StefanW, ok, any idea how I start that process? lol I'm new to linux :S
<noodlesgc> Fat-head /var/cache/apt/archives
<frank_> foo25: if you're buying a new laptop and what to run ubuntu on it, it's much easier to choose a laptop known to work well with linux than to make linux run well on a random laptop.
<Fat-head> kk thnx
<Brandon_> jerbear, So my main server has to access another cups server. When I generate the keys the passphrase has to be the other computers password?
<Opus> Fuck Y4, W1nd0ws 4 L1f3 B1tch3s
<Slart> foo25: I can't say I've had any real problems.. I can list some of the stuff.. flash (adobes non free version), wine, some proprietary electronic id stuff used in sweden to send in tax reports and such.... other than that.. everything has worked
<Opus> Fuck Y4, W1nd0ws 4 L1f3 B1tch3sFuck Y4, W1nd0ws 4 L1f3 B1tch3s
<Opus> Fuck Y4, W1nd0ws 4 L1f3 B1tch3s
<blackdiamond_> i write also on the italian chat but noone seems to help mẹ. is a strange request... i have to listen a politic meeting in my little citỵ. but using ubuntu there is no way to listen it.. what i have to dỏ
<Opus> Fuck Y4, W1nd0ws 4 L1f3 B1tch3sFuck Y4, W1nd0ws 4 L1f3 B1tch3s
<seisen> !ohmy | opus
<ubot3> opus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Smellynose> Jgonick: Google: recommended swap size. It is usually double you ram, but it depends on how much RAM you have
<blackdiamond_> http://www.comune.seveso.mi.it/streaming/Streaming.asp?Player=RP this is the sitẹ.bye from Italy
<kumarphilly> anyone here wanna know a good webhost
<Slart> foo25: I don't know about drivers for wi-fi cards and such as this is a stationary desktop.. I use 32 bit on my laptop
<StefanW> xomp: oh boy :D let me see if I can find you a guide then, brb
<kumarphilly> thast free
<noodlesgc> foo25 dell offers nice laptops with ubuntu preinstalled
<Linux_Fresher> Is there a way to stop the system from asking me my user name and password when i boot ?  though i know its a BAD idea to do that, i am the only one using this pc
<dgjones> !ops | Opus
<ubot3> Opus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<xomp> StefanW, lol thanks so much for your help mate :)
<noodlesgc> Linux_Fresher gksu gdmsetup
<foo25> frank_: I didn't buy with the sole intention of using Ubuntu, but I've been looking to try it out on something more powerful, and thought my new laptop would be a good start, thanks
<_julian> hi all
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: I think there's is a auto-login option somewhere
<foo25> Slart: That's not a problem, thanks very much
<CaBa> hi
<_julian> is the firmware for intel ipw2200 wlan adapters included in ubuntu 7.10? or do I have to run the setup through cabled connection and grab it then?
<jerbear> Brandon_: no
<Slart> foo25: you're welcome
<faileas> _julian: i think it is
<frank_> foo25: I'm just saying choosing compatible hardware can avoid LOTS of frustration if you want to run linux
<seisen> the ipw3945 is so I would assume yes
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  okies, secondly, do i have to install ALL stuff that comes from medibuntu ?
<_julian> faileas: cool, thanks
<robdeman> hi all - I want to make a little (my forst) bash script that does convert.sh -inputfile input_file -outputfile outputfile .... how do I read $input_file / $output_file from the commandline?
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: System, administration, Login Window, Security.. there's automatic login
<seisen> no Linux Fresher you can just install what you want
<noodlesgc> _julian if you cant get a cabled connection you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and get it
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  i am a very fresh user, unable to decide for myself or to understand exactly what the pkgs say
<microwaver> WorldOfWarcraft gamers here?
<faileas> foo25: well, you can look it up at tuxmobile. i tend to stick to thinkpads, since they have a great linux resource
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: huh? well. unless someone is holding a gun to your head I'd say no =)..
<_julian> noodlesgc: so it is not included?
<foo25> noodlesgc: I know, unfortunately they didn't offer it with the model I bought
<noodlesgc> _julian i dont know
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: you wanted to use a package from the mediubuntu repository?
<foo25> frank_: I understand, thanks
<ipe> foo25: what type is your laptop
<Jgonick> Smellynose: thx,  Also how hard is it to keep Ubuntu updated..  when 7.11 or such comes out?  Is it a complete re-install, or is it just replacing the kernel etc..
<foo25> faileas: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  yup
<foo25> ipe: I just ordered a Vostro 1700, with max specs
<frank_> foo25: and once you buy a laptop, it's too late ;-)
<Smellynose> Jgonick: I change my /etc/apt/sources.list to the new version and do: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but I'm not sure if this is the recommended way to do things
<Slart> robdeman: I'm guessing $1, $2 or something like that.. check the bash manual.. "man bash" or google for "bash parameter variable"
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:   basically i want everything to work .. trying to convert to linux from windows
<foo25> frank_: True =P
<md5x> why firestarter is turning off all the time?
<microwaver> Some wine experts in the room?
<Smellynose> cat $1 | sed -e 's/monkey/badger/g'
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  so downloaded some stuff which i thought 'relevant' from medibuntu .. wanted to know if i need all the stuff that they list there
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: *from* linux *to* windows? oh boy.. you're in the wrong channel then =)
<seisen> its been doing that for a while md5x
<robdeman> Slart: I dont want to use $1 but $the_real_parameter_name
<noodlesgc> microwaver i might be able to help
<Slart> robdeman: I don't think it gets any more real than $1
<Smellynose> lol
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  O U C H !! the other way round i mean !! :D
<md5x> seisen, is it a bug?
<foo25> ipe: That's Dell by the way =P
<robdeman> Slart ah mmm so convert.sh --inputfile = myfile is not readable as $inputfile or something?
<microwaver> noodlesgc, do you have any expierience with WoW on wine?
<noodlesgc> microwaver no
<seisen> I have no idea I know i did it me for a while but what ever settings you have set they will still be there
<md5x> why firestarter is turning off all the time?
<noodlesgc> microwaver your best shot is to ask in #wine
<poseidon> I'm using windows right now, and I connect to my wireless network named "linksys" (with no password security), but when I try to but up my coputer with ubuntu, it insists that network named "linksys" needs a password
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: well.. if you enable a repository I think ubuntu will download and install anything it finds there.. if it's newer than the stuff you already have.. if you only need one file you can get the deb-package and install that without enabling the repository.. but then you'll miss out on any updates and such
<microwaver> noodlesgc, I don't get it. he detects my drivers etc. but still only get 2.5 fps :-)
<Jgonick> Smellynose: thanks for the info.
<Slart> robdeman: I don't think so.. there might be some sneaky way to do it but I've never seen it
<noodlesgc> md5 it crashes on my system too
<poseidon> When I check in windows, it says that there is another network named "linksys" and it has WEP security.
<Brandon_> jerbear, it's still asking me for the passphrase every time. Did I skip a step?
<Slart> robdeman: but google for bash parameter name howto bla bla bla something.. see what kind of hits you get
<microwaver> noodlesgc, i'm a total xchat noob
<microwaver> noodlesgc, is it just /join #wine ?
<noodlesgc> microwaver type /join #wine
<robdeman> yeah I tried google well I will use $1 $2 :)
<poseidon> For somereason I'm picking up the other network, and not the one I want to be picking up
<Slart> robdeman: I think there's a channel for bash scripting too.. #bash or something.. might ask there too
<jerbear> Brandon_: you're trying to ssh from one server to another?
<microwaver> noodlesgc, thank you!
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  ok .. hold on .. big text coming
<Brandon_> jerbear, yes from my main server to another cups server. It's asking for the passphrase
<Smellynose> poseidon: You can set the bssid using iwconfig
<Emilian> hi guys, I've been trying to figure out how to limit the memory usage (ram) for a linux user? can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: don't copy paste big things ehre.. use pastebin½!!!!
<Slart> !Paste | Linux_Fresher
<ubot3> Linux_Fresher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<poseidon> smellynose, How do I find the bssid?
<Smellynose> poseidon: iwlist wlan0 scan
<jerbear> Brandon_: and why do you think libpam-ssh would help you when you don't have an x session running?
<Smellynose> poseidon: If both WAP's have the same ssid and security, then you may be able to get it from your router config
<Slart> Emilian: hmm.. sounds interesting.. googling for it didn't give you anything?
<Brandon_> an x-session? What's that?
<foo25> Slart: Did you notice much better performance with x64?
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  okies basically one command to get the medibuntu library [ i think ] and second to get the key to validate it ..  most probably it updated stuff in 'synaptic'
<nios> hi if i want to convert a .doc to pdf what tool to use?
<Smellynose> doc2pdf? Does that exist?
<seisen> !doctopdf
<ubot3> Factoid doctopdf not found
<noodlesgc> nios openoffice
<faileas> nios: you could use OOo
<Brandon_> jerbear, you said libpam-ssh would make everything work :X are you not telling me something critical? They have the same passwords.
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  atleast now when i 'search' synaptic with string 'medibuntu' .. lots of stuff pkgs turn up there .. i am very inexperienced in linux to find out which i need
<Emilian> slart, nope I did not find anything..it all deals with the 4 gig ram limit
<mojo> thanks Slart & genii - I found docs on the LISTEN directive at http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/bind.html which shows me how to do what I want (I think)
<Slart> foo25: my desktop is way fast than my laptop.. yes.. but it has a much faster processor, much more memory etc so it isn't really a fair comparison.. from what I've heard the differences isn't that big.. you'll probably not be able to use all of your memory using the 32 bit version though
<AHemlocksLie> I think I've got compiz enabled, but I'm not sure. How do I check? Also, how do I disable/reenable it if I need it on/off for a while?
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: I wouldn't worry about it then.. install the program using synaptic, or apt-get and you'll be fine
<noodlesgc> AHemlocksLie System->Preferences->Appearence, then visual effects tab
<Slart> Emilian: yes.. I think that's  what you're looking for
<dgjones> nios, just open it in openoffice and select export to pdf
<foo25> Slart: Yeah, it was the memory concern which was swaying me mostly, thanks
<Fat-head> can anyone help me in updateing my system bios ? i have a dell inspiron 6400 ( e1505 in the USA ) i have downloaded what was required but when i type: aptitude install $(bootstrap_firmware -a). i get a load of couldnt find any package whose name or description mathed..... and so on
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  oh the question is which all i install ? there is a big list there
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  i can upload a screenshot if u want
<AHemlocksLie> noodlesgc, it's on "Normal" right now, so I'm guessing I don't have compiz configured or something?
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: why did you want the mediubuntu repo in the first place? it's not something you read on the milk-carton in the morning =)
<Emilian> slart, I am looking to limit per user not for the server if that makes sense, so I want to allocate 512 megs for user anne, 1 gig for Joe etc.
<Fat-head> anyone help me ^ ???
<forwardo> i think i hate centerim
<Slart> Emilian: yes.. I understand.. I'm googling myself here.. I'll let you know if I find anything
<noodlesgc> AHemlocksLie normal means it is enabled.
<brobostigon> Slart: dont you mean"medibuntu"??
<Brandon_> jerbear, oh do I have to add a keyfile?
<Emilian> slart, thanks
<Slart> medibuntu, mediubuntutu.. whatever =)
<noodlesgc>  AHemlocksLie set it to "none" to turn it off
<Slart> but yes.. that's the one
<AHemlocksLie> noodlesgc ah, okay, thanks.
<brobostigon> Slart: it could confuse someone, could mean they dont find the right thing.
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  i have one hard drive which has many music videos on it .. some files have icon of a movie reel, and some have movie reel with a small orange lock on them .. first i thought it had something to do with the codecs .. but when i click on any of those icons, it says i dont have the codec .. so someone in this channel said i need medibuntu ..   btw i am VERY FRESH in linux .. my first try at it so i cant decide too much for myself
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  can u explain me why some files have that orange lock icon and some dont have it ?  its not related to codec i think
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: try installing vlc, it's a media-player that comes with almost everything included.. it plays wmv's, avi's, mpeg's etc etc.. you can install it by running this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Brandon_> jerbear, nvm it's one of the default one...
<jamey-uk> I'm running hardy heron alpha 6, how can i manually set the screen resolution? I need it at 1280 x 800.
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: the orange lock is probably a permissions thingy.. means you're not allowed to read those files..
<noodlesgc> !hardy | jamey-uk
<ubot3> jamey-uk: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  but i OWN these hard drives >.<
<jamey-uk> noodlesgc: thanks
<Slart> brobostigon: indeed.. I will take better care in the future.. and go to bed without dessert =)
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  and these all files work perfectly through windows xp
<noodlesgc> Linux_Fresher relax, you can change it easily
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: well.. you have to tell your ubuntu-machine that too =)
<danand> jamey-uk - you can try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: it's easy to fix..
<Linux_Fresher> umm ok, but then why only SOME files have that icon ?
<saltera> Hi, could any one give me a pointer to resolving "Mar 10 20:25:00 machinename pptp[15633]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 581 (expecting 578, lost or reordered).  I'm getting hundreds of these in the logs when I establish a PPTP connection to an ISA Server 2004.
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: there is another problem now
<Linux_Fresher> they are all in same hd and in same folder
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: that's a bit more difficult to answer.. I would have expected it to be all files or none.. not some
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  i can upload a screenshot
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: sure, do that
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: which would be :) ?
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: or even better.. pastebin the output of this command "ls -l /path/to/the/drive/in/question"
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: or just use cd to go to the folder with the movies.. and then just do a "ls -l"
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: now my login is different and all of a sudden it lost all my settings for my desktop and such
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  errr !! weak !! those files which had a default read only attrib in windows when they were downloaded have that lock icon !! lol .. i am real stupid and weak in linux !! :D
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: I know i had to reset everything but now all of it is gone
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  i think thats the most probable explaination for that icon =)
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: yes, you will have to redo all your settings :)
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: after i had reset the stuff once
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: ah.. problem solved.. you can right click on the files and see the permissions there.. even change them if you want
<xomp_> ok, who is knowledged in orinoco driver installs for Gutsy? heh seems I need to install them to get my hoakie wireless working :S
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  it wont let me do that .. it says i dont own those files .. root owns them ..
<Lam> i recently did a sudo apt-get upgrade on my laptop (it hasn't been upgraded in about 2 months), and now my wireless mouse doesn't work.  the touchpad, however, still works. does anyone have any idea what might be the problem?
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: i know i had to redo the stuff but i already did once we got my stuff working again. I restarted the computer real quick a 2nd time and now all of it is gone.
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: this drive.. is it a NTFS drive? or FAT32 ?
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  NTFS
<Slart> !ntfs | Linux_Fresher
<ubot3> Linux_Fresher: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: it discards the settings?
<Slart> check those links, Linux_Fresher. Lots of useful info there
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: it did on 2nd restart
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  no wait .. ubuntu is on NTFS, the music video holder HD is Fat 32
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: hm, that's new to me
<Linux_Fresher> i mean ubuntu is on hard drive which has one ntfs partition which i resized to give 5 gbs to ubuntu .. the other hd which has music videos is FAT 32
<gilster32> hey there.
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: what is the path to this folder? something like /media/disk ? or /media/sda2 or similar
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: yea
<Brandon_> Anyone know what an x session is? It's not in the man pages. Does is it like a number x? like 1 session?
<seisen> !x-session | Brandon
<ubot3> Factoid x-session not found
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: I am doing a quick test by doing a few things then going to restart btw i need help with something else if u dont mind
<Linux_Fresher> Slart: /media/hda5/metalvideos2
<cpk1> so, I just learned never to ls for things you are looking for to rm from a different directory than you are rming from... (goes back to recompiling...)
<noodlesgc> Brandon_ an x session is basically when you into x
<Slart> Emilian: here's some info.. http://etbe.coker.com.au/2008/02/07/linux-resource-controls/
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: try making a new user account
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: log in with that, see if that account suffers the same problems :)
<danand> Lam - check your xorg.conf file... that may have been clobbered by a newer version if xorg got updated. however, if that is the case your old config should still be lurking around. check in /etc/X11/ for those files
<Brandon_> noodlesgc, "you into x" ? Like open a session?
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: k i shall hold on
<saltera> !x-session | saltera
<StefanW> Lgndryhr: k
<gilster32> i got a question about audio .cue files. I have one that was made in EAC and i cant get any of my programs such as brasero or k3b to accept this file. any suggestions
<cminion> somehow i cannot kill some emacs processes i stopped... nomatter my priviledges... someone know what might be going on?
<noodlesgc> Brandon_ *log into x
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: ok.. I'm not sure this is the right way.. but we might as well give it a try.. try running this command in a terminal "sudo chmod -R a+rw /media/hda5/" it will take a while for it to go through all the files on the drive..
<danand> gilster32 - is this a cue/bin file?
<Jeeves2> what do I have to add to my sources list to get the latest PHP release?
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: chmod is a command that changes file persmissions.. a+rw means to give all users read and write permissions.. -R means recursive..
<Slart> !php
<ubot3> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Brandon_> noodlesgc, thanks. I kind of figured that's what it meant but it didn't make sense
<Lam> danand: i wasn't sure if that was the problem or not, so i did a dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg  and set everything back the way it was.  it still doesn't work :-/
<Slart> cminion: not even with sudo kill -9 <pid> ?
<gilster32> danand: it is just a .cue file made from ripping a cd to flac files using EAC
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<sadaiyappan> what is the settings manager for compiz fusion called?
<Flare183> sadaiyappan: ccsm
<RubberDucky132> I'm trying to coax my Eee PC into running an Ad Hoc network but its having none of it, Network Manager just sits there connecting to 'null' for 30 seconds then falls back, any suggestions?
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  its alright .. i just wanted to know if the lock is related to codec or something else .. tx for the input though .. btw can u explain me how to get THIS on my cube ?  --> http://aycu15.webshots.com/image/46534/2000287317936092481_rs.jpg
<Vanderlei> olá tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<noodlesgc> sadaiyappen compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flare183> !es | Vanderlei
<ubot3> Vanderlei: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lordleemo> sadaiyappan:  compizconfig-settings-manager
<b4l74z4r> i require x-fi support in hardy heron
<Brandon_> jerbear, "and why do you think libpam-ssh would help you when you don't have an x session running?" I have an x session running though. I open up a new session and every time I connect to my main server then try and shh into my other cups servers it asks for the passphrase
<sadaiyappan> okay thanks
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow <-- helped me a loads but went afk .. he told me about this  .. i want it =)
<Flare183> sadaiyappan: no problem
<cpk1> cminion: maybe emacs zombified?
<danand> gilster32 - not sure that this will help then but take a look at the bchunk package... apt-cache show bchunk for info to see if that will help you out
<drc> !br | Vanderlei
<ubot3> Vanderlei: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  i think its part of that medibuntu  .. not sure though
<RoCUnreal> how do i update blender 2.44 to blender 2.45... i dont know how to compile stuff......
<RubberDucky132> Oh and obviously I've installed Ubuntu (Gutsy) on it
<seisen> !compile RoCUnreal
<ubot3> seisen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gilster32> danand: i am trying to do exactly that. but there is not bin file
<Brandon_> jerbear, Thanks for you help today. I'm gonna spend 5 more hours on this tomorrow before I'm gonna have to find another way.
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: ah.. you've seen the cube.. and now you want it.. =).. use compiz.. install the compiz config settings thingy.. bind a keyboard shortcut for it. and tadaaa!! ( of course it sounds easy now.. there are still lots of things that can go wrong)
<Slart> !ccsm | Linux_Fresher
<ubot3> Linux_Fresher: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<RoCUnreal> seisen, but i  dont know how...
<RoCUnreal> seisen, is it hard?
<seisen> it can be
<Linux_Fresher> Slart: i already have the cube .. ccsm is differnt ?
<seisen> depending on how many dependicies are involved
<webik> hi
<RoCUnreal> seisen, im going to give it a try
<cpk1> seisen: ist usually broken down like this: 1) untar 2) ./configure 3) make 4) make install
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: nope..  it's the same cube.. there might be some settings you can change.. but that's it.. so you mean you want the fishes? and the background?
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  i want those fish !!
<seisen> install "build-essential" RoCUnreal
<xomp_> can someone help me install this orinoco driver for my wireless? I'm a bit confused :S
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  yup and the backgrounds !!
<danand> gilster32 - the info says thats sometimes .cue and .raw rather than bin/cue. do you have any .raw files?
<StefanW> Linux_Fresher: that is the 3d windows pluging
<RoCUnreal> build essential?
<cpk1> err not seisen, direct that last comment to RoCUnreal
<StefanW> installable, guide available on the forums :)
<Linux_Fresher> StefanW:  ok .. so how do i get it ?
<webik> anyone successfuly install pdo_mssql on ubuntu??
<Jeeves2> anyone?  upgrading to the latest PHP?
<subsume> Anyone the least bit familiar with netbooting ubuntu?
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: the fishes are not a part of the offical package.. here's a thread about it from the forums.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580613
<gilster32> danand: i got flac files and one cue file. has cd layout - - breaks, pauses, indexes, etc.
<cpk1> RoCUnreal: you need to keep in mind that apt might not like having packages it doesnt know about installed, you will probably want to make your own debian package and then install it with that and tell apt to hold that version
<seisen> !info build-essential | RoCUnreal
<ubot3> rocunreal: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  okies, lets say i figure out how to run commands to install the 3D pakage, later on though, where do i find it to tweak with it ?
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: I think the fishes part might be called atlantis.. part of a screensaver for ubuntu
<RoCUnreal> this all sounds so complexed, for a windows xp user like my self
<danand> gilster32 - have you tried running that through bchunk ?
<redips1> Hello all
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: read the entire thread.. visit the url's they mention.. you can ask more questions about compiz in #compiz-fusion ... that's a channel especially for compiz effects
<seisen> RoCUnreal it will be installed in Hardy when its releaesed
<webik> Jeeves2: i 've got upgraded form official package
<herky> anyone familiar with changing the boot screen from the default brown ubuntu? (version 7.10)
<RoCUnreal> seisen, you cant like extract and install it?
<gijilos> hi
<Jeeves2> webik:  I'm working on trying to install 5.2.5.  I need it for Diferior
<redips1> There is a program within 7.10 that let's you do it. You just have to install it.
<gilster32> danand: looking at the man for bchunk now. i dont see how to do it without a bin file. will let you know. thanks for the help
<Slart> herky: which brown.. there are many brown parts in ubuntu.. all fixable though =)
<danand> gilster32 - hope it works :)
<cpk1> RoCUnreal: you uncompress it then ideally run just three simple commands from inside the directory you uncompressed ("./configure" "make" "make install")
<Jeeves2> webik:  right now, I've got 5.1.6 on the box, and I need 5.2.5
<RoCUnreal> cpkl, sounds easy enough
<herky> the graphic that is show while booting....
<cpk1> RoCUnreal: but like I said you want to let apt know about the package if you want to do it as right as possible
<cpk1> checkinstall can do this too I think
<redips1> Doe anyone know how to upgradr from from ver to another. Does it do it automaticaly or do I have to reinstall?
<seisen> RoCUnreal you can also find it here but proceed with caution: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1527
<webik> Jeeves2: in official repo 7.10 are 5.2.3
<Slart> herky: do you mean the splash screen? this one? http://www.ubufied.com/images/ubuntu610_installation/splash_screen.jpg
<subsume> Some easy way I can tell if my ubuntu is intel?
<herky> yep, that's the one
<seisen> subsume: lspci
<Slart> !upgrade | redips1
<ubot3> redips1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> !usplash
<ubot3> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<[T]an1> i am looking for the correct syntax to convert *.m4a to*.mp3. Could anyone assist me?
<Jeeves2> webik:  well, for some messed up reason, this damn box won't pull the newest one
<Slart> look above, herky
<cpk1> subsume: cat /proc/cpuinfo will give you all sorts of info on your processor
<Slart> herky: or type !usplash yourself and the bot will help you
<sadaiyappan> hi
<herky> thanks
<sadaiyappan> my wifi is not working
<Slart> herky: you're welcome
<Syntux> any idea how to get Spell check work with Galeon?
<Linux_Fresher> Slart:  btw, i installed many pkgs from medibuntu .. but no new icons have appeared in start menu or places or system .. so where to find what i have installed ?   btw after installing that cmss one icon did appear under system  .. but none after i installed many from medibuntu .. medibuntu has SKYPE .. so shouldnt skype icon be somewhere in start menu after installation? or it doesnt work that way in linux ?
<danand> subsume - uname -a will give you a load of output about the system your running - if you have an i686 (or similar) then that pc is based on intel architecture
<subsume> cpk1: http://paste.stgraber.org/1383 32?
<Jeeves2> webik:  and when I run "apt-get dist-upgrade" it claims that it's the newest one
<RoCUnreal> seisen, i extracted blender and clicked on the blender execution file
<RoCUnreal> an it ran
<subsume> denand 686....
<subsume> nice.
<Slart> Linux_Fresher: perhaps not everything you installed has an icon to start it with.. skype should show up in "Applications, Internet" though
<danand> subsume - yes ... intel :)
<IceWewe> question: Is there one utility I can use to determine the total free disk space on a device? (ie. total used/free on /dev/hda, regardless of how much is used/free per partition)
<Slart> IceWewe: df
<IceWewe> Slart: df will only tell me partition usage...
<Slart> IceWewe: ah.. sorry.. per *hard drive*..
<Jeeves2> anyone else want to take a shot @ this PHP issue?
<Slart> IceWewe: no.. perhaps parted.. or gparted..
<IceWewe> Slart: ah, ok
<Scunizi> IceWewe, filelight & disk usage analyzer
<cpk1> subsume: so you have an amd... 32? 32 what? bit? I dont think the xp chip comes in 64 bit so yes I would imagine 32 bit, not sure what flag cpuinfo uses to say if the cpu supports 64 bit
<subsume> cpk1: uname -a says i686
<Jeeves2> IceWewe:  want to take a stab @ this PHP issue?
<Slart> Emilian: ulimit seems promising.. http://www.scit.wlv.ac.uk/cgi-bin/mansec?1+ulimit
<subsume> Jeeves2: what's the problem?
<redips1> Thanks for the help. So I'm running 7.10 now..It will ask me to upgrade when the new verson comes out?
<Jeeves2> subsume:  I can't get apt-get to upgrade to the latest PHP5 version
<subsume> Jeeves2: says its at latest?
<Jeeves2> subsume:  it's reporting 5.1
<subsume> Jeeves2: what is latest?
<Jeeves2> subsume:  I need 5.2
<subsume> hmm
<subsume> Jeeves2: maybe you need to update your sources?
<Jeeves2> subsume:  if the box was closer, I'd drop kick it
<venome> apt-get update ?
<Slart> Jeeves2: ubuntu doesn't come with the absolutely latest versions by default..
<IceWewe> Jeeves2: no, not today ;-)
<bengalikid> somthing has gone wrong with my partitions as live there are no drive present/mounted.
<Jeeves2> done the update, and nothing
<redips1> What is jeeves2?
<venome> jeeves2: other updates are working fine for you?
<Jeeves2> redips1:  Jeeves2 is because someone has allready registered Jeeves
<Slart> Jeeves2: you can install a later version manually if you really really have to have the newer version.. or you can complain to whoever wrote the piece of software you want to use that absolutely must have the latest version
<Jeeves2> venome:  yes
<Dylan69> hi
<danand> Jeeves2 - what does the output of apt-cache show php5 give you for the verion - i have 5.2.3-1ubuntu6
<Dylan69> !list
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bengalikid> what is the root password for ubuntu live cd?
<Jeeves2> Slart:  I have d-loaded the latest package from php, and it failes on the ./configure
<subsume> Jeeves2: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Slart> !info php5
<ubot3> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.3-1ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Slart> seems like 5.2.3 is available..
<subsume> Jeeves2: I just got 5.2 just fine
<subsume> Jeeves2: Maybe you are using 7.04
<subsume> ubuntu
<subsume> that is.
<Jeeves2> subsume:  it's showing as 5.1.6
<bengalikid> hello
<bengalikid> ?
<bengalikid> what is the root password for ubuntu live cd?
<evil_tech> !ltsp
<ubot3> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<subsume> Jeeves2: ubuntu version!
<Slart> Jeeves2: what does "lsb_Release -a" print out?
<danand> !root | bengalikid
<ubot3> bengalikid: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> Jeeves2: sorry.. "lsb_release -a"
<ExalleR> one time I tried Hibernating the computer but it hanged and nothing happened. I forced reboot but now when I'm starting the computer the screen goes black when the login window appears. I hear the beginning sound and I can login (the sound verifies that) But I still can't see anything.. anyone know of any solution?
<brobostigon> bengalikid: there isnt one
<Jeeves2> Slart:  6.1
<redips1> Check you vide config.
<bengalikid> how can i view hada1 or 2 and all partition from live cd?
<Jeeves2> Slart:  and when I do a "apt-get dist-upgrade
<Slart> Jeeves2: then you're using an old version of ubuntu.. you'll have to update ubuntu first
<Jeeves2> Slart:  and when I do a "apt-get dist-upgrade"  it says it's the latest
<zdux00tv> Hi, How can I deactivate the slow-keys alert?  I want to be able to press the shift key for hours without having the dialog box ask me to active slow-keys.
<aantn> hello
<Slart> Jeeves2: sudo update-manager -c
<subsume> Jeeves2: there's your problem.
<redips1> Hello aaatn
<Slart> !upgrade | Jeeves2
<ubot3> Jeeves2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jeeves2> slart:  This is a remote box that I only have access to through SSH
<aantn> I
<venome> jeeves2: try this: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2_all.deb
<aantn> er... I'm trying to fix a boot problem on a ppc mac
<bengalikid> when i press "root (hd" it says "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist" what could be wrong?
<aantn> I suspect that the yaboot configuration has somehow gotten messed up
<Slart> Jeeves2: read the link ubotu gave you.. there's more info there
<venome> jeeves2: it's the package, but perhaps there are some dependencies that you need to check
<aantn> I'm getting an error that the 'ramdisk load failed'
<Jeeves2> one sec
<danand> bengalikid - you need to mount them - look under the places menu(top task bar) -> computer. that should bring up a window with all your drives. r-click the disk icons and select mount
<Linux_Fresher> How to increase the microphone gain ?
<Jeeves2> Slart:  this is for the GUI.  I'm running shell ONLY
<aantn> mac os still boots fine...
<Linux_Fresher> !microphone
<ubot3> Factoid microphone not found
<Linux_Fresher> !karaoke
<ubot3> Factoid karaoke not found
<venome> anyone, could you please help me with suspend2ram or suspend2disk on a notebook? 've been trying to find a solution, but it seems like there isn't any ...
<Linux_Fresher> !record
<ubot3> Factoid record not found
<Linux_Fresher> !recording
<ubot3> Factoid recording not found
<Daviey> Linux_Fresher: please investtigate with the bot in priv' message
<webik> anyone install pdo_mssql or pdo_dblib
<webik> ??
<Slart> Jeeves2: read the info pages better.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey: how to increase the gain ? i cant seem to find a good setting under volume options  .. windows had one 'gain +20 db' option
<Jeeves2> Slart:  just found that.  it looks like it's chewing.  I just hope it dosn't kill my server
<bengalikid> danand will they start mounted if i restart from the live cd?
<venome> Linux_Fresher: have you tried alsamixer?
<venome> (from console)
<Linux_Fresher> venome:  nope .. it comes by default ?
<Slart> Jeeves2: the upgrade from edgy to feisty was a bit error prone.. don't do this on a production server unless you have someone there to do some hands on work
<venome> it should be there if you are using alsa as the sound driver
<danand> bengalikid - ? do you need to reinstall grub after installing winXP?
<Linux_Fresher> venome:  i am not sure  .. how to check that ?
<Daviey> Linux_Fresher: the volume setting on the mic input = the gain
<lukus> hey, does anyone know what the default /etc/passwd looks like for a clean ubuntu install?
<bengalikid> danand well i wasn't able to successfully install xp. but i do need to isntall grub and no drive is ptrsent
<danand> !grub | bengalikid
<ubot3> bengalikid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tyger> i can not play mp3,ogg,mpeg or any kind of files even though i have install all the codecs from gstreamer.
<Jeeves2> Slart:  thanks again.  it looks like I'm going to have this server down for about an hour.  I just hope this fixes stuff.
<tyger> Help plz!
<Slart> Jeeves2: you're welcome
<zdux00tv> How can I deactivate the slow-keys alert?  I want to be able to press and hold the shift key without being asked to active slow-keys.
<brobostigon> tyger: try xmms or audacious, it already has the codecs installed by default
<a1fa_> anyway to do a netinstall with ubuntu? my usb flash drive is only 512mb
<venome> anyone experienced with suspend2ram / suspend2disk?
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey:  btw, my microphone is connected to the back of pc, front jacks are empty .. i am little confused now
<danand> bengalikid - have you taken a look at those links yet? if not they may help you out.
<tyger> How do i try it?
<rouk> I am trying to run a python app (http://code.google.com/p/pykeynote/downloads/list) with no luck. can someone guide me?
<brobostigon> tyger: sudo apt-get install audacious
<Daviey> venome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Slart> zdux00tv: it's in something called assistive keyboard technologies or something
<bengalikid> danand doesn't help
<dhmmhd> All: I have Acer Aspire 5520-5912 laptop with Atheros AR5007EG wireless chipset, Ubuntu 7.10 installed on AMD X2 CPU (running 32 bit generic, due to need to for sound to work), and DLink 524 wireless router with WPS-PSK encryption. I am having a LOT of trouble with getting this configuration to function correctly with encryption (works fine with no encryption). wpa-supplicant has been installed, but it is not clear to me how it is
<Slart> zdux00tv: run this in a terminal.. gnome-accessibility-keyboard-properties
<bengalikid> danand why can't xp recognize a totally free space?
<tyger> what do i do after that?
<brobostigon> tyger: you start audacious
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey:  so i turn off the front mic in options and enable something else u mean ?
<zdux00tv> Slart: though this GUI I can enable slow-keys or keep it off, but the popup alert is not affected
<judgen> can ipv6 bring down my NIC?
<Slart> zdux00tv: it isn't?? how annoying.. ok.. let me look some more
<judgen> something keep doing it, and i have to hard reboot every time
<Daviey> Linux_Fresher: no, the volume setting in the gnome volume mixer for the microphone, or alsamixer = the dB gain
<otc> if anyone knows much about sound issues plz pm me
<danand> bengalikid - better ask over a #windows for that one :). Can you not mount your disks? Type sudo fdisk -l and see what output you get. That command should list the disks on your system
<brobostigon> !tab | tyger
<ubot3> tyger: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zdux00tv> Slart: I found this, but don't understand the direction gconf-editor:
<venome> Daviey: venome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ... ? don't think that one would work for me, I've tried some live cd's,older distributions and so ....
<zdux00tv> Slart: /desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard
<danand> bengalikid - also where is the free space ?? is it after your ubuntu install?
<Slart> zdux00tv: even if you disable the keyboard accesibility features altogether? checkbox at the top of the dialog
<Daviey> venome: thats not the livecd, but the minimal netinstall cd image using the alternative installer
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey:  erm .. ok .. so i have to download it or its there in ubuntu by default ?
<RoCUnreal> Error : Dependency is not satisfiable : libavcodec0d
<zdux00tv> Slart: I think it would work, but I would like the keys to repeat
<RoCUnreal> what da heck
<Daviey> Linux_Fresher: see the speaker icon near the clock?
<bengalikid> danand when i press "fdisk -l" no result was returned
<mooseman089> does anybody know how long it will take the ubuntu repos to update mythtv to the new 0.21?
<Yacc1> Hi. I'm running hardy and need the (kernel?)module "vmmon" for vmware... (modprobe -n vmmon =>FATAL: Module vmmon not found.)
<Slart> zdux00tv: start gconf-editor from a terminal.. then it's a folder tree, desktop, gnome etc etc
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey:  yup .. i double clicked it .. opens a mixer like  windows
<Daviey> mooseman089: some time.. use the mythbuntu repo or wait until hardy is stable
<gi2k15> Hey guys, I'm trying to burn some photos into a CD using Brasero and F-Spot. I was trying to drag the photos from F-Spot to Brasero, but everytime I do this, Brasero crashes. How can I burn the files from F-Spot into a CD in an easy way?
<c0demister> ciao
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey:  it says alsa mixer, but there doesnt seem to be any db gain option there
<danand> bengalikid - you have to run that as root - ie  type sudo fdisk -l  in a terminal
<nagappan> when I try to build a package, I get some error like this "dpkg-source: error: Files field contains invalid filename `foo_1.0.0.orig.tar.gz'"
<venome> Linux_Fresher: it should be labeled mic boost
<nagappan> what does this mean ?
<Daviey> Linux_Fresher: change the device to the microphone and turn the volume up for increased gain
<lmg> hello there. question please: if I try to open a nautilus window >places>FTP it fails, but I can connect just fine if I try via e.g. >places>computer and then click the FTP server. anyone with an idea what's the problem?
<geirha> RoCUnreal: are you compiling something? when you get messages about missing libs, you generally need to install that lib's dev-package. Try installing libavcodec-dev
<PriitM> I got odd question here: Which service is listed after cupsys service in ubuntu 7.04 system->administration->services
<zdux00tv> Slart: oh, ok I thought gconf was a text editor, I was looking for a file. Thanks!
<bengalikid> danand the free space is from resizing
<sadaiyappan> hi
<sadaiyappan> can someone help me with my wifi
<sadaiyappan> it's not working
<Yacc1> Hi. I'm running hardy and need the (kernel?)module "vmmon" for vmware... (modprobe -n vmmon =>FATAL: Module vmmon not found.)
<Slart> !hardy | Yacc1
<ubot3> Yacc1: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<panfist> is it possible to playback blu-ray through dvi or hdmi to my TV with an athlon x2 4000+ ?
<bengalikid> danand the free space is from resizing, i don't have 2 different disks just one and made many pertition is that the same as having 2 differnt hard drive ?
<Yacc1> ok thx
<uneek1234> hello all
<cpk1> sadaiyappan: in order for someone to help they need way more information than just your wifi isnt working
<mooseman089> daviey its going to be possible to do a upgrade from gutsy to hardy when it comes out right?
<Slart> !doesntwork
<ubot3> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Daviey> mooseman089: yes
<sadaiyappan> cpkl how do i check to see which wifi card i have?
<Jgonick>  I've got 3 GB of ram  What size should the swap size be? -- double it? (mainly what I found, but wouldn't that be over kill?)
<seisen> lspci sadaiyappan
<judgen> sadaiyappan, 1,5 times the amount of ram
<Slart> Jgonick: is it a laptop?
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey: ok i changed it but when i use the sound recorder to test, my voice sounds back very low
<Daviey> mooseman089: 0.21 is now stable with mythtv, but won't enter gutsy at all - if you want to use it now - use the mythbuntu repo
<Jgonick> Slart: desktop
<judgen> Jgonick,  1,5 times the amount of ram
<sadaiyappan> cpkl it gives too much info
<tyger> <brobostigon> but now how i play mpeg?
<Slart> Jgonick: 1.5 times ram is more reasonable.. or even less if you have lots of memory.. but if you want to use suspend to disk I think you have to have at least as much as you have ram
<bengalikid> is solaris as updated and good as linux?
<brobostigon> tyger: an mpeg video, vlc
<danand> bengalikid - you need to make sure that the free space you made is on a primary rather than a logical partition. WinXP likes its own primary partition. it does not share partitions with other OS's. can you see your disks if you run the gparted tool on the live CD?
<judgen> bengalikid, its very different, in 3d its not nearly as good
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey:  btw no hardware fault with microphone , works perfectly under windows .. here when i boost volume slider under microphone to MAX, i hear lot of 'noise'  but my speech is very low volume
<chuy_max> hi, I was wondering if older versions of ubuntu are available somewhere
<dhmmhd> Anyone have info on Atheros AR5007EG wireless card working successfully with WPA-PSK security under 7.10? Any suggesstions?
<sadaiyappan> cpkl this is what it says: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<wxPython> hello
<judgen> bengalikid, also hardware support is alot worse for solaris
<Slart> chuy_max: I guess they are available from the official ubuntu site.. but why?
<otc> sup #ubuntu
<seisen> !broadcom | sadaiyappan
<ubot3> sadaiyappan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<otc> so xmms is competing for resources with some unknown program
<wxPython> does python language have header files? if yes - what is their extension?
<otc> and I'm not sure how to resolve this
<sadaiyappan> cpkl okay thx
<tyger> so i have to uninstall rythmbox and helix player?
<z_is_the_new_a> Hey People! I would like to try if my notebook (Samsung X20) can boot from a SD-Card. I only have this 256mb SD-Card. Any ideas how to make it bootable? Can I install ubuntu on it?
<Starnestommy> wxPython: it uses modules with the .py extension, not headers
<danand> bengalikid - you can have as many as four primary partitions i believe, and yes that is like four seperate disks on one disk. logical partitions are slightly different though
<lmg> is this a problem I caused myself or a known one?
<cpk1> Jgonick: if you are just running a desktop and have 3gB of ram might not even need a swap
<brobostigon> tyger: to play mpeg vids, all you need is "vlc" thats it.
<wxPython> Starnestommy so there is no such thing as a python header file?
 * lmg is lost
<seisen> jgonick i run compiz with 2gigs and I dont think I even use swap
<genii> z_is_the_new_a: 256Mb is not enough to install a graphical ubuntu.
<bengalikid> danand so is havign a totally allocaed space which i created from gparted
<orudie> how would i set a static ip on my lan here ?
<Starnestommy> wxPython: there are modules, but there is no such thing as a "header"
<bengalikid> be a xp's own partition?
<tyger> thank your brobostigon
<cpk1> orudie: edit /etc/net/interfaces
<tyger> thank you!
<brobostigon> tyger: welcome
<Jgonick> I don't suspend or hibernate,  I think I'll go for 2 GB.  what do you think?
<wxPython> Starnestommy C language has header files... is that because C does not have modules?
<[T]an1> i screwed up a command and now I have a file named *.mp3 in with a full directory of .mp3 files. How can I delete the *.mp3 file without deleting all of my mp3 files :-(
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey:   hmm .. funny , it worked perfectly  when i tried it under 'skype test call' .. but sound recorder play back has very very less volume .. any fixes ?
<z_is_the_new_a> genii: im fine with any ubuntu
<Slart> orudie: check the network manager icon .. right click or leftclick.. select manual
<michael_ubuntu> hey can someone help me on enabling posix shared memory on ubuntu?
<z_is_the_new_a> genii: or with anything else that boots.
<Slart> [T]an1: use nautilus =)
<panfist> can you legally playback bluray in ubuntu?
<Daviey> Linux_Fresher: no idea, sorry
<venome> jgonick: i've got 900MB ram and am running almost without swap, however, if I run out of RAM and am swapped-off, Ubuntu does weird things
<wxPython> Starnestommy C language has header files... is that because C does not have modules?
<cpk1> panfist: I dont even think you can legally playback dvds
<danand> bengalikid - you need to create a _primary_ partition for XP. Are you running gparted now?
<Linux_Fresher> Daviey:  well, now after using it in skype  i restarted voice recorder and now it works fine !!   lol i thought windows was the only wierd thingy !! xD
<otc> sound issues, anyone?
<wxPython> okay never mind
<Lgndryhr> StefanW: MY settings stayed but i am hoping that u can perhaps help me with 2 major problems ive been having for some time since i updated to 7.10
<panfist> cpk1 so is it ok to ask about playing dvds here? is it ok to ask about playing bluray?
<Slart> panfist: I would say yes
<Slart> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bengalikid> danand how can i create a primary partition and i had ran gparted there was no such option to  reate primary partition
<Beaver{rRr}> need help
<wxPython> please help me get Py (formerly known as PyCrust) for Windows...
<Starnestommy> wxPython: it doesn't have built-in module support like python
<panfist> slart thanks
<saltera> I'm having an issue with a PPTP connection to ISA Server 2004.  I can establish a connection but get about 30 gre lost or reordered messages per second in the logs.  Any suggestions?
<Darkmystere> Hey Everyone Can i redeem using the install with auto....you know and en...you know on it i removed it it was a pieace of stuffing..
<Beaver{rRr}> whats easiest way to set up NAT on my ubuntu?
<wxPython> where can i get Py (formerly known as PyCrust) for Windows?
<danand> bengalikid - are you running gparted now?
<Lgndryhr> well seems my helper from has left so i hope someone can help me with 2 more problems i am experiencing
<Lgndryhr> *from earlier
<dhmmhd> cpk1, can you help with setting up WPA-PSK secured wifi? I am having lots of trouble with nm-applet... any other config suggestions? I am using 7.10 on AMD x2 CPU and Dlink 524 router.
<chuy_max> Slart, I programmed this app that works great in feisty, but in gutsy some renderings don't work correctly. I was worried that feisty availability was dropped and I couldn't distribute it anymore without major rewritings
<Slart> Darkmystere: try explaining again.. what have you done and what do you want to do
<Lgndryhr> first off my newest kernel doesn't recognize my internet settings or anything
<michael_ubuntu> anybody know how to enable posix shared memory?
<chuy_max> Slart, it should be a Qt problem though
<bengalikid> danand no i am on ubuntu live cd
<wxPython> where can i get Py (formerly known as PyCrust) for Windows? please give me the link
<Slart> chuy_max: ah.. ok.. well I guess they would be available from ubuntu's site.. but I'm not sure
<wxPython> please help me get Py (formerly known as PyCrust) for Windows...
<wxPython> where can i get Py (formerly known as PyCrust) for Windows? please give me the link
<venome> michael_ubuntu:  posix shared memory on ubuntu ... what do you mean by that?
<Darkmystere> Slart, upgrade to Hardy without internet...and removed a faulty unsupported Ubuntu install..
<Slart> wxPython: googling for "pycrust" gave me lots of links..
<drc> wxPython:  maybe there will tell you http://www.wxpython.org/py.php
<danand> bengalikid - see if you can start up gparted - its on the live cd.
<Slart> wxPython: and for the love of all that's sacred.. stop spamming
<venome> venome: michael_ubuntu:  don't know if there is a difference between the shared memory i know and the posix one
<michael_ubuntu> venome: im not really sure...its in the requirements to have 3de apps with my ati x1200 card
<bengalikid> danand it is scanning drives forever
<Slart> Darkmystere: you want to upgrade to hardy on a computer that isn't connected to the internet?
<a1fa_> anyway to build a minimum install disk???
<venome> michael_ubuntu: I guess POSIX is the one that linux has in general
<seisen> !ubuntu-minimal | a1fa
<ubot3> a1fa: ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bengalikid> danand but i do see result when i press "sudo fdisk -l"
<budi_> hi
<otc> bitches dont know bout my alsa problems
<a1fa_> lol
<a1fa_> no
<a1fa_> minimum install disk
<cpk1> dhmmhd: I only really have experience with madwifi and hostapd, I dont have any comps that act as a wireless client
<michael_ubuntu> venome: any ideas how to enable it...im still a noob
<budi_> hi would you help me please
<a1fa_> !ubuntu-minimal-install | a1fa
<ubot3> a1fa_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a1fa_> lol
<mirak> I have this error  /etc/init.d/sasc-ng: 36: Syntax error: "(" unexpected       http://pastebin.org/23138   I don't see why I get this error on my script
<venome> venome: michael_ubuntu: eg. try running ipcs from console
<Darkmystere> Slart, yea my other install is messing up and the internet says its connected but apparently its not so...
<danand> bengalikid - ok, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<budi_> please yum.conf refo
<budi_> please yum.conf repo
<budi_> i need it example
<Slart> Darkmystere: there are dvd images available for gutsy.. I'm not sure if one is available for hardy.. perhaps..
<seisen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD a1fa
<venome> venome: michael_ubuntu: i believe there is no need to 'enable' it, it should be on by default, as many other apps use it
<Slart> !yum
<Darkmystere> Slart, DVD Images? I thought it fitted nicely on a CD-R or -RW
<ubot3> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (gutsy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<DoothNoto> HI!
<angelblade17> hi, exist a script for add a list of streams (radio) forRhythmbox  ??
<bengalikid> danand http://pastebin.com/m3712681d
<DoothNoto> any can help me to mount a network sharE?
<michael_ubuntu> venome: a bunch of shared memory segments showed up, semaphore arrays, and message quese. ok thanks
<danand> bengalikid - k ... wait one
<Slart> Darkmystere: the dvd has more packages on it than the cd.. since you don't have an internet connection
<bengalikid> denand so basically i tried to install xp on sda7 in there
<Darkmystere> Slart, Would you know where i can get DVD Images then..
<wxPython> I CAN'T FIND THE INSTALLER FOR PY (PYCRUST)
<wxPython> help
<Darkmystere> Slart, Like maybe a torrent site..
<wxPython> i want PY
<wxPython> Py
<geirha> mirak: you're using bash syntax, but the script has #!/bin/sh on the first line ... change it to bash
<Slart> Darkmystere: there are torrents available... hang on.. I'll see if I can get the url for you
<dhmmhd> cpk1... any specific web sites that might have more info? I've read EXTENSIVELY on ubuntuforums.org to no avail. Is there a good functional substitute for nm-applet?
<wxPython> I CAN'T FIND THE INSTALLER FOR PY (PYCRUST)    give me link
<subsume> I am getting TFTP not found errors when attempting to thin-client netboot
<mirak> geirha: damn that was that ...
<wxPython> asap
<drc> wxPython:  did you google yet?
<Darkmystere> Slart, reason for torrent that old install used so much bandswith downloading the upgrade packages... it was like 5360 packages....
<wxPython> yes
<Darkmystere> Slart, HUGE ones..
<scragar> any command line way to see what my ram is? I don't want to be taking my computer apart to check at this time of night
<wxPython> i haven't found nothing, nada, zip!
<cpk1> dhmmhd: I dont know what nm-applet is but I think what you might need is wpa-supplicant
<scragar>  (ram speed, not size)
<wxPython> is there any Py installer at all?
<gregbrady> I cannot seem to get folder sharing to work between two ubuntu machines.
<wxPython> does Py exist at all?
<wxPython> just give me the linki beg you
<Slart> wxPython: where to start... don't use caps.. apologize if you do it by mistake.. don't use enter as punctuation.. try to find information by yourself before asking the channel... noone will help you if you just ask the same question 5 times without any kind of effort from your side
<wxPython> just please provide me the link to Py (formerly known as PyCrust)  please
<Slart> wxPython: oh.. and stop with the "pretty pretty please help me.. I beg you" etc etc.. it won't get you answers faster
<bengalikid> denand hurry man
<wxPython> just fucking give me the mother-fucking link
<a1fa_> !usb-install | a1fa
<ubot3> Factoid usb-install not found
<wxPython> NOW!!
<Slart> !ops wxPython
<ubot3> Factoid ops wxpython not found
<Slart> !ops | wxPython
<ubot3> wxPython: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<wxPython> NOW!!
<Slart> wxPython: oh.. I forgot.. threaten us.. please do.. that always works
<genii> !info python-wxtools | wxPython
<ubot3> wxpython: python-wxtools: wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython common files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 168 kB
<genii> Hmm
<danand> bengalikid - is this a new install of ubuntu?
<genii> Demanding fellow, that
<Slart> very charming
<drc> and smart too
<xphisher> i am having video playback flickering problems (along with screensavers)  i am using envy for my ati card.  any suggestions??
<jeezmo1> quit
<Plenum> I'm trying to do a network install of 8.04 and am getting the following error "Warning: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz was corrupt"  Anyone have any ideas?
<BinaryFu> Quick question, anyone know why the iptables wouldn't keep an allowance you try to add? I've tried about a dozen times to add ssh to my iptables, and the ONLY WAY IT WORKS is for me to run firestarter, but I don't want that running, since it's a multi-user box...I want it to just work via iptables...
<a1fa_> i have a 512mb usb pen drive i would like to install ubuntu
<a1fa_> anyway to do minimal netinstall
<Slart> Darkmystere: at the bottom of this page there's links for dvd's.. not sure if there are any for hardy.. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<DoothNoto> any can help me to mount a network share?
<Lgndryhr> I cannot seem to get kernel 2.6.22 to work with my wireless usb internet
<Slart> DoothNoto: try the places menu.. connect to computer
<Lgndryhr> so i am having to boot in an older kernel to have internet access
<BinaryFu> Lgndryhr: Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<dhmmhd> cpk1, nm-applet is program run  under the networking icon on the task-bar. Is there some other front-end I should be using (as nm-applet DOES crash!). I have installed wpa-supplicant... but I don't see it being used. At one point, I ran wpa_supplicant, produced the entries for /etc/interface/network, but this did not work. Using network-admin (same as system | admin | network) produces it's own entries in /etc/interface/network, b
<Slart> DoothNoto: sorry.. "connect to server"
<BinaryFu> Lgndryhr: Or is it "supported".
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: nope nor do i know what that exactly is.....was just starting to read on it
<geirha> BinaryFu: iptables are reset on boot. You need to save it with iptables-save when you shut down, then restore it with iptables-restore on boot
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: my older kernel recognizes me wireless usb adapter and such
<amenado> BinaryFu-> what do you mean you need allowance for ssh?
<demir> hello
<BinaryFu> Lgndryhr: Basically, it allows you to use drivers from windoze in Ubuntu.
<BinaryFu> amenado: I'm trying to cut an opening for port 22 for ssh for external connections.
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: kinda odd that 2.6.22 doesnt see it but 2.6.17 does
<BinaryFu> Lgndryhr: Too true.
<BinaryFu> afk for a bit.
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: will i need to install ndiswrapper
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: or is there another way
<amenado> BinaryFu-> okay you try to insert an opening, what was the rule you added?
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: i know my comp can see it plugged in
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: as well as the network configuration but for some reason i can't get any internet
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: it makes me mad lol
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> which wifi do you have? which chip is it?
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: brb
<danand> bengalikid - the paritition you created for XP is not a primary partition. If you've tried to install XP to that partition it may well have overwritten stuff in your ubuntu installation. That would explain why your having problems booting after trying to install XP. If possible i would suggest, backing up any data you have on that disk via the live cd and reinstalling. Note - when you reinstall create two primary partitions - one for Windows and one for Ubu
<DoothNoto> is thath the code for mount a network share :
<DoothNoto> mount -t smbfs //smb://192.168.0.4/World of Warcraft /mnt
<phoenix5002> can anyone help me squeeze a few extra FPS out of a game running in Wine?
<danand> bengalikid - short version - XP has killed your system :(
<Lgndryhr> BinaryFu: back
<Lgndryhr> amenado: i am using a linksys wireless usb adapter
<ShadowAp3x> Hey, I'm just testing out the latest 8.04 release and I'm trying to use likewise's domainjoin-cli to connect to active directory but it's not working correctly. Whenever I try to join I get an error that says "Failed to contact DC when trying to synchronize local system clock! None of the domain controllers listed in DNS could be contacted or there are no DCs listed in DNS"
<ShadowAp3x> any insight?
<RequinB4> !hardy
<ubot3> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> which chip does that have?
<Lgndryhr> amenado: what do you mean
<ShadowAp3x> ok... Requin... that doesn't really help me. There's not even any information about domainjoin-cli/gui on there
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> they have chips like the infamous broadcom  bcm43xx which i can not help you with, or atheros, or tx acx chips
<DoothNoto> help me
<Lgndryhr> amenado: how can i check?
<RequinB4> ShadowAp3x - what i meant was, hardy specific discussions should go in #ubuntu+1 :)
<ShadowAp3x> ohhh ok
<ShadowAp3x> ty ^_^
<DoothNoto> =(
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> lsusb, and also try to google for specs of your usb dongle
<DoothNoto> Shadowap3x can you help me?
<subsume> Anyone the least bit familiar with netbooting ubuntu?  Anyone at all. Dear god. Please.
<DoothNoto> ANY CAN HELP ME!?
<ShadowAp3x> DoothNoto: With what..?
<gregbrady> doothnoto, I'd be interested to see if you can get it working as well.  I've never been able to get two of my machines to share folders either.
<Lgndryhr> amenado: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 13b1:000d Linksys  when i do lsusb i get that
<snypzz> looking for  scr331 dvers for linux
<DoothNoto> i need to mount a network share can you help me step per step?
<subsume> DoothNoto: There are tons of tutorials about that step by step online
<DoothNoto> yes but is not working
<DoothNoto> mount -t smbfs //smb://192.168.0.4/World of Warcraft /mnt
<priscila_> #ubuntu.com.br
<DoothNoto> not working...
<ShadowAp3x> DoothNoto: Yeah, there's a lot of tutorials. You just need to "sudo apt-get install smbclient"
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> not enuff info to know
<DoothNoto> smb client is installed
<Starnestommy> DoothNoto: try mount -t smbfs //smb://192.168.0.4/World\ of\ Warcraft /mnt
<Lgndryhr> amenado: k am looking through google now
<geirha> DoothNoto: try: mount -t cifs "//192.168.0.4/World of Warcraft" /mnt
<danand> DoothNoto - you'll need to "escape" the spaces in that command ie mount -t smbfs //smb://192.168.0.4/World\ of\ Warcraft /mnt
<Darkmystere> Small...thing..How can i make Terminal look like a xterm but normal terminal size?
<amenado> DoothNoto-> maybe you can try putting those in quotes "word with spaces"
<danand> Starnestommy - too slow :)
<amenado> Darkmystere-> why not just go ctrl+alt+f1 if you like full screen terminal?
<ShadowAp3x> DoothNoto: Yeah, exactly as they've said. Try either using backslashed ( \ ) before the spaces or put the names in quotations ( "" )
<phoenix5002> I used to get "direct rendering: Yes" when running the command "glxinfo | grep rendering" using the drivers Ubuntu gave me upon install.  But then I updated to the ati mobility radeon linux drivers and now I get "direct rendering: No" and this seems to be a common problem for my video card (Radeon IGP 345M).  Is there any way I can get back to my previous drivers, (restoring my xorg.conf file doesn't work!!!  I still have the new driv
<Darkmystere> amenado, because im downloading something... with GUI.
<SeveredCross> Anyone here a PPC Ubuntu user?
<poseidon> I am trying to connect to the internet on my ubuntu system (and I have before) but for some reason my neighbors reuter is interfering.  Their rueters name is "linksys" just as mine, except theirs has WEP security.  However when I go to scan the connections via the gnome connection manager it only shows one "linksys" the one with WEP "my neighbors", and if I use iwlist wlan0 scan, it shows both linksys.  How do I set my computer up to look fo
<poseidon> r my linksys network, and not my neighbors
<Darkmystere> amenado, and it burns my eyes when its dark and then all that brightness comes back when i return to GUI
<amenado> Darkmystere-> which app do you use to download with gui?
<mlLK> what does a loop back interface mean?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> you can also set background color of terminals
<DoothNoto> MOUNT: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //blabla/
<Starnestommy> mlLK: it's an internet interface used for sending packets back to the computer they came from
<Darkmystere> amenado, when i set it to black it doesnt work like xterm...go to terminal and type xterm and i want it black like that.... and then try to turn your terminal black and compare.
<DoothNoto> help pls
<mlLK> Stranestommy: how does it affect my ip?
<Jgonick> poseidon: you could always change the name of your router.. :)
<sadaiyappan> hi
<amenado> mlLK-> l0 interfaces is for software that do not require to go beyond the periphery of your pc, thats why its called loop back (to itself)
<sadaiyappan> i can't get ndiswrapper installed
<sadaiyappan> when i try to install it it doesn't work..
<poseidon> jgonick, My parents don't want to, it doesn't effect their computer with windows
<Lgndryhr> amenado: it uses the RT2500 chipset
<DoothNoto> MOUNT: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //blabla/
<DoothNoto> help
<amenado> Darkmystere-> i dont follow, anyhow your goal is to download a gui?
<mlLK> amenado: meaning i go thru a router?
<Lgndryhr> amenado: also from my reading it looks like i will need to install ndiswrapper
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> okay, do you have the driver for it?
<RequinB4> !doesn't work | sadaiyappan
<ubot3> sadaiyappan: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gregbrady> each of my two computers with ubuntu see each other over the network, but I cannot see any shared files on either machine.
<Jgonick> poseidon: sorry I can't help more.. I'm fairly new to this linux stuff..
<geirha> DoothNoto: did you try the line I suggested?
<combat> mlLK, no it loops your requests directly back to your pc
<Lgndryhr> amenado: i can get it from linksys website since the dongle was given to me without any software
<aboo0ood> Hi guys, i need a help in getting Linux Programmer's manuals.. how can i get them from the repositories ?
<poseidon> Well does anyone else have any suggestions?
<amenado> mlLK-> nope, nothing beyond your pc, you can not even see the packets if you put a meter to detect it in your port
<Cpudan80> aboo0ood: dev-help
<DoothNoto> well any can help me is not working
<Cpudan80> aboo0ood: sudo apt-get install dev-help (might not have the -)
<Lgndryhr> amenado: i still have them saved on my windows drive i can just copy them over
<subsume> How to restart DHCP server?
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> okay go ahead and download the linux driver for it
<Lgndryhr> amenado: i dont think there is a linux driver for it
<mlLK> amenado: can you guys see my address?
<drbrown> is it possible to change which network card is identified as eth0?
<DoothNoto> =(
<Darkmystere> amenado, huh i got lost..
<DoothNoto> pls help me
<mlLK> combat: ?
<poseidon> aboo0ood, what language?  Thats pretty vague
<Lgndryhr> amenado: i was making reference to the windows driver i still have on my windows hard drive
<amenado> mlLK yes
<aboo0ood> poseidon, sorry, c and c++
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> if you are using the windows drivers, then you need the ndiswrapper
<amenado> to help you trhough
<poseidon> aboo0ood, it's going to be pretty much the same as any other unless you are planning on making a GUI or something specific to linux (or a few other things)
<poseidon> What do you want to make?
<danand> DoothNoto - try installing the smbfs package - sudo apt-get install smbfs. after that try typing smbmount //server/share /mountpoint -o username=USER
<poseidon> Most APIs try to be cross-platform
<Darkmystere> Well my update manager is broken  File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 28, in <module>  import gtkImportError: No module named gtk
<bengalikid> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<poseidon> aboo0ood, also check out #c++
<reduz> Question! I am the author of a pretty popular, stable music app, however it has never been packaged for debian/ubuntu. How should I to to ask the distro to include it?
<DoothNoto> i can mount a windows share?
<Cpudan80> !smbfs | DoothNoto
<SeveredCross> reduz: Link?
<ubot3> doothnoto: smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 520 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<poseidon> Anyone know how I could trouble shoot my network problem?
<danand> bengalikid - did you get my previous messages?
<reduz> SeveredCross, http://www.chibitracker.com
<gregbrady> it appears as though someone has already submitted a Brainstorm entry for network file shareing! idea #3916
<erUSUL> reduz: maybe you can do it yourself... go to the motu channel and ask for advice
<SeveredCross> I'd imagine you'd have to post a Launchpad bug about it.
<SeveredCross> And then go from there.
<reduz> erUSUL, i don't run ubuntu, but ubuntu usuers ask me constantly why isn't the app in the distro
<amx109> poseidon, try chaning the channel on which ure wifi router broadcasts. might hav a better chance of distinguishing it from your neighbours
<danand> DoothNoto - yes - use smbmount - its part of the smbfs package. read my previous message to you :)
<DoothNoto> !smbfs
<ubot3> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 520 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<erUSUL> !motu | reduz
<ubot3> reduz: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mi_> coucou
<reduz> erUSUL, will ask there!
<poseidon> amx109, I am unable to do that.  (parents are bitches)
<erUSUL> reduz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<poseidon> It's not my reuter, it's my parents
<Lgndryhr> amenado: there is no linux driver and there usually isnt with linksys products
<mi_> quit
<reportingsjr> Is there a program that does the whole remote desktop thing?
<amx109> poseidon, explain the problem and ask nicely?
<reduz> oops
<erUSUL> !info rdesktop | reportingsjr
<ubot3> reportingsjr: rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 142 kB, installed size 492 kB
<RequinB4> poseidon - go to the bottom and choose Connect to Other wireless network - see if you're just not seeing it
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> what happens when you plugged it in?
<aboo0ood> poseidon, Cpudan i didn't get it yet.. i installed devhelp but still not getting the files i need
<aboo0ood> thanx anways
<ConstyXIV> are there any GTK+ mail clients that support push-IMAP and aren't called thunderbird
<gravemind> hey guys, I just installed hardy on a spare partition, but it is not in GRUB yet, how do I put it in the grub menu?
<erUSUL> !hardy | gravemind
<ubot3> gravemind: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Lgndryhr> amenado: when i first plugged it in i got nothing in any kernel so booted into windows harddrive and installed driver from linksys site then rebooted in the newest kernel.....no connection.....so booted into next kernel and i had a connection working now
<DoothNoto> Thanks SO MUCH!!!!
<Lgndryhr> amenado: so since then i have had a connection on 2.6.17 but not on 2.6.22
<gregbrady> ok, no worries, I shall try again another day...
<gravemind> erUSUL: i'm not talking about what to do in hardy, I'm talking about what to do in gutsy
<danand> DoothNoto - i take it you got your share mounted then :)
<eth01> that worked then
<sfears> other than power management where does the system look to power off when the laptop lid is closed?
<oloughlin75> Netsplit reconnects everyone doesnt it?
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> umm is it working now?
<sfears> i have power management set to "do nothing" when the lid is closed on both ac & battery power.. but after about 30 seconds of the lid being closed it turns off
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubot3> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<oloughlin75> yeah!
<xeberdee> Hi people, I was wondering if anybody is running a window manager, not a desktop - enlightenment?
<bengalikid> no usually the users are lost forever
<erUSUL> gravemind: copy a gutsy "stanza" and change the root and kernel image names as apropiate
<Lgndryhr> amenado: yes in windows and 2.6.17 but not in 2.6.22
<ks3> sfears: maybe in the bios?
<Fyda> never to be seen again ;)
<sfears> ohhh??? good call
<bengalikid> XD
<sfears> will try
<gravemind> erUSUL: cool, thanks! can I show you a pastebin when I'm done?
<erUSUL> gravemind: yes no problem
<ScorpKing> how can i add the contents of cell 1A on sheet1-50 in Oo calc? maybe something like =SUM(SHEET(??).A1) ?
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> here is what you need to do, you find out which driver it uses in 2.6.17 and compare that to 2.6.22 and see if it exist,
<Lgndryhr> amenado: and how do i found out which driver
<lelio> hello
<rihanna> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ WELCOME TO RIHANNA BLOG!
<lelio> !list
<rihanna> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ WELCOME TO RIHANNA BLOG!
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rihanna> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ WELCOME TO RIHANNA BLOG!
<rihanna> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ WELCOME TO RIHANNA BLOG!
<rihanna> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ WELCOME TO RIHANNA BLOG!
<rihanna> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ WELCOME TO RIHANNA BLOG!
<rihanna> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ WELCOME TO RIHANNA BLOG!
<erUSUL> !ops | rihanna
<ubot3> rihanna: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<xeberdee> Window manager questions?
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> try to look around /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/(chip name)
<Slart> ScorpKing: I'm not sure you can do that directly like that.. but you could create an intermediate sheet that gathers all the numbers to add up
<ScorpKing> Slart: i have a Totals sheet but don't feel like changing =SUM everytime i add or delete a sheet
<Slart> ScorpKing: hang on.. let me check and try some stuff..
<xeberdee> <Slart> Slartibartfast??
<mobu> chat en español
<Darkmystere> Can some one help me im getting this from dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59193/
<Sjimmie> 42!
<Lgndryhr> amenado: they both have rt2561, rt2561s, and rt2661
<Lgndryhr> but mine is a rt2500
<gravemind> erUSUL: where can I find out what kernel to specify for hardy?
<Slart> xeberdee: yes.. one momentary lack of creativity.. and I'm still suffering the consequences today =)
<Sjimmie> is the answer to 7x6
<ScorpKing> Slart: thanks. i've looked online through lots of docs but i don't understand most of the advanced stuff.
<erUSUL> gravemind: mount the hardy root partition and do ls /boot/
<xeberdee> looks like you dont have python libs
<gravemind> erUSUL: alright
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, See the second line of your post..  and if you are running Hardy you need to ask in that room
<Jack_Sparrow> dpkg --configure -a
<BrightEyes`> hello to all.how can i make my ubuntu not do fsck each time i boot up and still have access to my other partitions when i want to?
<danand> Lgndryhr - try modprobe -l | grep rt2500
<jpbotelho> any1 here have problems with new upgrade of Hardy?? i lost my sound driver of my laptop..
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Im not running hardy.
<Jack_Sparrow> BrightEyes`, What about killing off the checks in general and setting a cron job to do the drive you want when you want
<BinaryFu> jpbotelho: You realize that's beta still, right?
<danand> Lgndryhr - rt2500 is definately supported
<Cpudan80> jpbotelho: see #ubuntu+1
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, It did some upgrades but like 800+ wernt...
<Lgndryhr> danand: i get sorry try again
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> dpkg --configure -a
<Lgndryhr> danand: here is the output
<Lgndryhr> /lib/modules/2.6.17-12-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt2500/rt2500.ko
<BrightEyes`> Jack_Sparrow : em any other way to make my system easier? is it easy to compile from scratch the kernel?
<danand> Lgndryhr - do you want to know the module to use for your rt2500 card?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, I do that i get the same exact output and also i cant use the GUI Update-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> BrightEyes`, No.. it isnt
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, If you read post line 2-3\
<sfears> it wasn't in bios... power management settings for ac & batter set to "do nothing" but 30 sec. after i close the laptop lid the power goes off.. anyone have ideas?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, it told me to do it and i did and thats where all the output came from.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix | Darkmystere
<ubot3> Darkmystere: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i did that..
<reduz> !motu
<ubot3> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Lgndryhr> danand: yea 2.6.22 has no folder for the driver
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, got same problem..
<phoenix5002> does anyone know how I can upgrade my GART driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, We both know your issue stems from Ubuntu ultimate and running automatix..
<snypzz> how do I run DOS apps
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, this is a diffrent Install.
<neverblue> snypzz, using wine
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i have Ubuntu 3 times on my computer :/..
<bluebanana> i need a program that will allow me to edit PDFs (actually, just to write in the blanks) AND save my filled in answers back into PDF format.
<deadlytux> snypzz, or using DOSBOX
<erUSUL> snypzz: you have a few options... dosbox; a virtualizer and dosemu
<sinsun> hi, does anyone tried gOS? any interesting thing inside?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  &&  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                please provide link it gives you
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i get this when trying to run update-manager in terminal: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Darkmystere>   File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 28, in <module>
<Darkmystere>     import gtk
<Darkmystere> ImportError: No module named gtk
<david_> how do i activate compiz on a fresh installation?
<snypzz> where do i get dosbox???
<david_> HELP!? how do i activate compiz on a fresh installation?
<Lgndryhr> danand: can i just copy and past the folder from 2.6.17 for my chipset to 2.6.22 folder
<sfears> it wasn't in bios... power management settings for ac & batter set to "do nothing" but 30 sec. after i close the laptop lid the power goes off.. anyone have ideas?
<Odd-rationale> sinsun: I've tried it. It is quite good actually.
<erUSUL> snypzz: Aplications>Add/Remove
<snypzz> ok??
<gravemind> erUSUL: how do I find out the UUID of my partitions?
<deadlytux> sinsun: gOS, i wouldn't recommend it... it is too easy to use. U can say, isn't that a good thing, but i think it is too easy
<filiph> yo, I have a problem with my videocard drivers (nvidia 7800GS) i want to install a new driver: 169.12 and now it's done but it doesn't work...
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubot3> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<deadlytux> sinun: it is not fun anymore
<erUSUL> david_: System>Preferences>Appearance Visual effects
<danand> Lgndryhr - that wireless chip is better supported in the 2.6.22 kernel - i have two modules listed with that command rt2500pci.ko and rt2500usb.ko. and _NO_ you cannot use modules from one kernel in another...
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i cant install nothing remeber update-manager is chunked up..
<Slart> ScorpKing: hmm.. seems there is no way of obtaining the name of a worksheet if you know the number..most annoying
<danand> Lgndryhr - what kernel are you running at the moment?
<erUSUL> !uuid | gravemind
<ubot3> gravemind: please see above
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Then post it manually
<Slart> ScorpKing: I haven't given up just yet though.. still working on it
<sinsun> Odd-rationale: why do you like it? I think it's for dummy (sorry)
<Lgndryhr> danand: to be exact i am running 2.6.17-12-386
<david_> erUSUL, when i do that i get The Composite Extension is not available
<gravemind> thanks guys!
<erUSUL> david_: what graphic card? did you istaled the apropiate drivers
<filiph> enny suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> sinsun: Actaully, I think it makes a good distro for someone like my lil sis. I kind of like the "childish" looks of it....
<ScorpKing> Slart: indeed annoying. SHEET() gets the total. not sure if there's another function to get names. still looking as well..
<Lgndryhr> danand: and i want to be able to run 2.6.22-14-386
<reduz> erUSUL, Just mailed the MOTU people, how they can package it
<reduz> er, how/hope
<david_> erUSUL, im not sure im new to this... i just finished installing the system
<Slart> ScorpKing: seems you can do it using the ooo version of starbasic http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Spreadsheet_common
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, I cant help you.  I wasted a lot of time yesterday only to find you were not running a supported version of Ubuntu.  Today you have unusual problems after asking people how to access the hardy upgrade...  Sorry.  But I cant help you
<snypzz> got it...
<snypzz> thanks
<danand> Lgndryhr - what ubuntu are you using at the moment? 7.10, 7.04???
<filiph> and now mee pls...
<ScorpKing> Slart: ok thanks. taking a look
<Lgndryhr> danand: 7.10
<poningru> david: system->preferences->apearence->looks tab
<erUSUL> reduz: there are a few tutorials linked on the wiki page also «/join #ubuntu-motu»
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Why.....
<Jack_Sparrow> reduz, I didnt see a deb package in your downloads...
<Slart> ScorpKing: here's something similar http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=63083
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59195/
<danand> Lgndryhr - type lsb_release -a to find out
<filiph> hey everybody, is here anybody who knows how to install the Nvidia 7800GS Video Card drivers version 169? I was trying to install te .run file from the NVidia website, but i get a lot of errors. Please help
<reduz> erUSUL, I'm not going to try packaging it myself since I don't run ubuntu
<poningru> david: err visual effects tab
<neverblue> Darkmystere, I think he just explained 'why'
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Beacuse this is for help with Ubuntu.. not ultimate, not hardy
<Lgndryhr> danand: i already said what version
<reduz> erUSUL, I'm not going to install ubuntu to package my app for it
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, im not using ubuntu ultimate.
<BinaryFu> filiph: Are you having issues that require you to install those drivers and ignore the built in ones that generally work perfectly?
<neverblue> Darkmystere, what are you using ?
<erUSUL> reduz: ok
<gravemind> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59196/
<Lgndryhr> danand: i said version 7.10
<reduz> Jack_Sparrow, nope, since no one packaged it, and I don't run ubuntu
<Darkmystere> neverblue, Ubuntu 7.10 Installed from the Live CD From the Ubuntu website.
<snypzz> tried to use wine to run guild it did not find the directory GW was in
<neverblue> Darkmystere, and what is your question ?
<filiph> <BinaryFu> it doesn't work perfectly...
<Darkmystere> neverblue, gettin tons of erros from dist-upgrade.
<snypzz> .drive_c not there or something
<Jack_Sparrow> reduz, I didnt see easy access to source or a list of dependencies etc..
<danand> Lgndryhr - whoa ... just had a big lag ... sorry
<neverblue> Darkmystere, from Edgy/Feisty ?
<Lgndryhr> danand: its cool lol
<filiph> i tried the old ones, the version 100, but they don't work like they have to work. I contacted Nvidia and they told me to install the 169 drivers. Now i'm stuck with a .run file
<danand> Lgndryhr - a ton of text just shot up the screen :)
<Darkmystere> nerverblue, Ubuntu Gusty Gibbion
<Lgndryhr> danand: lol fair
<Darkmystere> neverblue, Ubuntu 7.10
<neverblue> Darkmystere, your updating from Feisty?
<reduz> Jack_Sparrow, the berlios page has the source code
<ogre> my conky is stuck over windows and has shadowing how do i fix this?
<danand> Lgndryhr - can you not just use apt-get to install the newer kernel?
<reduz> Jack_Sparrow, and SDL is the only dependency
<Lgndryhr> danand: what do u mean
<Lgndryhr> danand: i already have it on my computer
<Darkmystere> neverblue, Updating to the one above Gusty and i have never used fiesty.
<erUSUL> gravemind: seems ok 145 and 146 should be in one line
<neverblue> Darkmystere, then you know Hardy topics are not discussed here then, correct?
<filiph> THX :-@
<danand> Lgndryhr - ok and your using it now?
<gravemind> erUSUL: alright, I'll reboot and give it a shot. Thanks for your help walking through this!
<Lgndryhr> danand: no lol. i am on 2.6.17
<erUSUL> gravemind: no problem
<Darkmystere> neverblue,im still using gusty :p....
<Lgndryhr> danand: i am trying to get internet to work on 2.6.22
<Howio> i
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, This is the WRONG room for upgrading from gutsy to Hardy..  You also told me before you were using ubuntu.. and after you wasted a lot of my time .. you were not... you were using ultimate.
<neverblue> Darkmystere, but your updating the distro to Hardy...
<Howio> hi
<neverblue> !hardy | Darkmystere
<ubot3> Darkmystere: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<subsume> Hmpf.
<neverblue> Darkmystere, please pay attention to the last line of that post from ubot3
<deadlytux> hey everybody, is there somebody who knows how to install Basilisk II for Ubuntu? I only get help on their website for Unix and they say i need the "sudo make" command. But that doesn't work unfortunately. There is no make nor a configure file in the folder...
<deadlytux> Pls hel
<deadlytux> *help
<subsume> Anyone know why a thin client would hang at 'STarting system log daemon'??
<Howio> if i install gconf editor on mac x leopard is it shootable ?
<nkbreau> what is the iptables file for ubuntu ? I'm trying to find it to open a port for external access
<danand> Lgndryhr - ok. well you should have wireless drivers for that rt2500 in the 2.6.22 kernel... do you not see them?
<xim> does anyone have a favorite guide to the unix directory structure?
<Lgndryhr> danand: thats what i said earlier but i think u missed it......there is no drivers for it in the 2.6.22 kernel
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Take a look at my source.lst
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, I REMOVED Ubuntu Ultimate.
<danand> Lgndryhr - /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko and /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.ko
<deadlytux> anyone knows how to install Basislisk II???
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> once you run your 2.6.22 you should also check same directory  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/drivers/wireless/
<mad_max02> how can I see all the Sata devices ??
<Lgndryhr> danand: i already checked time and time again
<Lgndryhr> danand: its not there for some reason
<xobius> xim look at this http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<Jack_Sparrow> mad_max02, sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L
<Lgndryhr> danand: ok i just found it in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/
<sander_m> Hello. I just installed 7.10 on a new Dell PC and used the "restricted drivers" applet to install drivers for my ATI X1300 card. However, when I boot I get a blank screen. How do I remove that driver again from the commandline (rescue mode)?
<xim> xobius > sweet thanks this looks great
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, No need to remove the driver.. it just didnt id something correctly.. one sec..
<sander_m> Okay.
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> if they are loaded, what do you get when you type  iwconfig ?
<danand> Lgndryhr - cool :D
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, From a terminal  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg           for a start
<artenius> I am following a guide for installing ubuntu on a vista machine with dual boot. It says in the guide that during installation, ubuntu's partitioner should detect Vista's bootloader but it's not showing up. I'm afraid to proceed because I don't want to lose my Vista partition/bootloader? Is there a fix for this?
<ogre> my conky is stuck over windows and has shadowing how do i fix this?
<Lgndryhr> danand: but it is not in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, I really didnt know it wasnt supported....so your gunna restrict me from all help because of that what i did by default was the thing of sight well my common sense was if it Looks like a duck smells like a duck and tastes like a duck....what is it well i thought Obviously A DUCK...
<danand> Lgndryhr - you might want to change to the 2.6.22-14-generic kernel ... that may have a lot more modules enabled.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, the problems you are having are CLEARLY not common to a clean install of Ubuntu.. yea.. it smells alright
<angelblade> Hi, any idea for add a list of streams online (Radio) to  Rhythmbox? (i have more 20 streams and  its tedius add each one manually)
<Lgndryhr> danand: there is less in my generic one
<Lgndryhr> danand: A LOT less
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Ive had this Ubuntu since i first started asking for help here remeber about 6 months ago..
<danand> angelblade - use streamtuner
<angelblade> ok
<sfears> it wasn't in bios... power management settings for ac & batter set to "do nothing" but 30 sec. after i close the laptop lid the power goes off.. anyone have ideas?
<ScorpKing> Slart: thanks for the links. i'll take another look tomorrow. bedtime for me
<angelblade> i will use a try then
<Lgndryhr> danand: also it is not there either
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, remeber sound problems..
<Slart> ScorpKing: good night
<gravemind> erUSUL: it said no such partition
<amenado> Lgndryhr-> if they are loaded, what do you get when you type  iwconfig ?
<danand> Lgndryhr - did you compile that kernel yourself or install using apt?
<Lgndryhr> danand: i dont remember to be honest
<gravemind> erUSUL: could I just copy the menu.lst from the hardy partiton, and paste it in the menu.lst of this partition?
<ogre> here is a pastebin of my .conkyrc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59199/
<rhs> sander_m: still have your problem ?
<danand> Lgndryhr - :O
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: I did that and picked the fglrx driver. Still a blank screen at boot
<sander_m> rhs: yes
<Lgndryhr> danand: lol is there a way i can uninstall it and reinstall it?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, how can i redeem my self i really didnt know that distribution wasnt supported...and i didnt think that it comming with automatix and envy matterd because i never used them.
<cpk1> gravemind: everything would have to be EXACTLY the same
<gravemind> erUSUL: hardy is on /dev/sda9
<erUSUL> gravemind: you can copy the estanza from the hardy menu.lst (if any) to the gutsy menu.lst
<gravemind> erUSUL: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, for now pick vesa as your card, 1024x768 max res and use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<rhs> sander_m: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from fglrx to vesa
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, Just want to get you back into basic gui
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow & rhs: Okay
<erUSUL> gravemind: the 144 line is wrong... should be just like the others ^root^ (hd0,6)
<Sarah> I'm having trouble installing a crontab. I think. I tried settings the command mplayer ~/alarm.ogg at a certain time and it would fail to launch. I tried this multiple times, each time incrementing the minute at which it should run to no avail. However, then I tried adding >> ~/cronoutput and it would work flawlessly. Can anyone explain this behaviour?
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, sudo nanoi if you want to edit manually
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nano
<amenado> Darkmystere-> just get yourself a new copy of liveCD iso  and we can install it from a hd.
<danand> Lgndryhr - :) if i was you i would try an install of the standard kernel from ubuntu - sometimes they patch with additional drivers etc. try sudo apt-get -s install linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic and see what output you get
<Lgndryhr> danand: is there?
<^root^> erUSUL: :D
<danand> Lgndryhr - sllllooooowwwww typist :)
<Lgndryhr> danand: ack flood of stuff there sorry lol
<ShakQ> who knows a good firewall for ubuntu 7.10 with network-admin???
<Darkmystere> amenado, ok...ill never use anything from not ubuntu again...now that i know if they come with certain things...
<gravemind> erUSUL: ah, ok - I Thought that was referring to the partition number -- gutsy is on sda8, and hardy is on sda9, that's why I changed it
<gravemind> I'll change it to 6 instead
<Lgndryhr> danand: i got this
<Lgndryhr> linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version.
<Lgndryhr> linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic set to manual installed.
<Lgndryhr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Tamale> can someone help me figure out how to get VPN options to show up in the context list for network manager?  I don't see anything unless I turn my wireless on.
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, if you looked at my sources.lst youll noticed that ive installed AWN to go with compiz some madwifi things Some fiesty backports and restricted backports in multiverse..
<Lgndryhr> danand: i am removing it and going to reinstall it
<micadeyeye> hi, my new printer icon won't appear each time i try installing a new printer
<amenado> Darkmystere-> i didnt even know you were using from some unsupported distro, i know that it seems its been a while that you been asking for assistance, good thing someone recognize the symptoms of unsupported distros to advise you.
<erUSUL> ^root^: :P
<gravemind> erUSUL: what does "hd0,6" mean anyway?
<micadeyeye> also i can't add a new workspace
<danand> Lgndryhr - looks like you compiled your current 2.6.22 kernel from source to me.... and yeh thats what i would do
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow & rhs: I got GUI again. What now? remove the driver and try latest from ATI site? Use Envy?
<Darkmystere> amenado, yea i only had that unsupported distro for about 1 week..
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, please do not use envy
<micadeyeye> it's like i need re-install UBUNTU
<rhs> sander_m: try to install it manually from the ati driver site
<Darkmystere> amenado, the other help was for my main Ubuntu install
<RoAkSoAx> gravemind, something like (hd=hard drive) (0 = hd 0 or first harddrive) and (,6 the partition)
<micadeyeye> but am afraid, it might wipe out current apps and data
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow & rhs: I've got a brand new Dell Optiplex with ATI X1300 and a 1440x900 widescreen if that helps :-)
<rhs> sander_m: download the driver
<Lgndryhr> danand: brb going to restart to see if it helped
<micadeyeye> how can i do so without losing data?
<sander_m> Will do
<amenado> Darkmystere-> oh okay, now back to the good stuff..
<micadeyeye> ANY HELP!!!!
<rhs> sander_m: I have the same X1300 and I got compiz to work !
<erUSUL> miguel_: it means the 7nth partition on the first disk
<eth01> !caps | micadeyeye
<ubot3> micadeyeye: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubotwo> micadeyeye: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gravemind> RoAkSoAx: ok -- well "6" is the partition number of my /home for gutsy, the place where grub is installed -- so is that the number I should use for hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, what does fglrxinfo show
<eth01> LjL: ^^ ¬.-
<Darkmystere> amenado, yea...just a bunch of buddies told me about Ubuntu ultimate and how awesome it was so...i downloaded and tried...you know im curious ive tried about 15 diffrent distros so....
<gravemind> lol bots
<LjL> thought i'd told it to leave
<amenado> Darkmystere-> thats good too, you get to learn new things and bleeding edge stuff
<syskill> is there a way of formatting Ubuntu from the command line?
<micadeyeye> can i re-install ubuntu without losing my apps and data??
<robobob> how do i mount my dvdrw drive
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye, not really  but you can clone your install
<RoAkSoAx> gravemind, you want to install hardy on that partition?
<Darkmystere> amenado, so tell me all the unsupported distros... i tried federa Ubuntu gusty...using it now  Bought a macbook tried that OS i tried gentoo didnt like it and i  go on for ages :p
<sfears> micadeyeye, if you insalled your home directory to a separate partition you can do that very easily
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: It says: XLib extention XFree86-DRI missing from display :0.0
<rhs> sander_m: do you read french ?
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye, YOu may want to consider having a second partition for /home
<sander_m> rhs: Only enough to order food and beer in a restaurant :-)
<gravemind> RoAkSoAx: hardy is already installed on /dev/sda9, I'm just trying to add it to my grub menu. when I tried "root (hd0,9)" it said no such partition
<WhoaItsPhil> can anyone give me a hand with my wireless? it was working fine a week ago...but last night i turn my laptop on and it starts searching for the wireless network and never connects...it cycles through 3 or 4 that are in range and can't connect to any..i took all securities off my wireless router and it still won't connect. it is currently connected to one downstairs but it took about 10 minutes to connect to it...any ideas why thi
<amenado> Darkmystere-> dont you have a girlfriend to take care off? hehehe
<sander_m> rhs: What driver should I pick from the website? FireGL?
<micadeyeye> then copy current files to the new partition?
<rhs> sander_m: radeon
<RoAkSoAx> gravemind, try doing (hd0,8)
<micadeyeye> have got apps in opt dir. as well
<Darkmystere> amenado, she watches me while i play with my labtop its only 80GIGS so you can imagine the wonderful things i do with Gparted :p
<sfears> WhoaItsPhil, have you power cycled your modem & wirless router?
<heogen> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<Darkmystere> amenado, i also use Backtrack lol
<sfears> hi heogen
<amenado> WhoaItsPhil-> you installed new aparatus in your building with lots of wires acting as antenna? hehe
<rhs> sander_m: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ati.run
<gravemind> RoAkSoAx: ok -- ah yeah, partitions start at zero in that notation?
<RoAkSoAx> gravemind, for grub, if you have hd0,6, en the filesystem would be known as /dev/sda7
<heogen> how can I to install yahoo messenger in Ubuntu
<heogen> ?
<RoAkSoAx> gravemind, yep
<micadeyeye> i tried re-isnstalling the printer driver but wont work
<sfears> heogen, use the program called pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, It may say you already have them
<amenado> Darkmystere-> alright dude, thats the key, having fun
<gravemind> RoAkSoAx: ahh, that makes a lot of sense now, thanks :)
<heogen> pidgin
<Darkmystere> amenado, so....what distros to keep away from
<sfears> yup.. heogen pidgin supports yahoo chat
<micadeyeye> i tried re-isnstalling the printer driver but wont work/
<micadeyeye> ?
<micadeyeye> what driver or package is responsible for creating workspace????
<heogen> sfears ok
<RoAkSoAx> gravemind, you will always have to add +1 , when you find hd0,X, so it would be like sda(X+1)
<sfears> it might already be installed
<heogen> thank you
<gravemind> here goes!
<sfears> yup
<RoAkSoAx> gravemind, welcom ;)
<amenado> Darkmystere-> maybe you attempt to build one of your own?  customized live of your choosing
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: Both installed and at newest version
<syskill> is there a way of formatting Ubuntu from the command line if so how?
<WhoaItsPhil> sfears, i recently turned both off and completely reset the router and changed its name and stuff...since i did that it wont work on ubuntu...works fine for everything else in the apartment
<heogen> sfears how can to install pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx   just to be sure
<danand> gravemind - that should be hd0,8 i think
<LjL> syskill: "formatting ubuntu"?
<Darkmystere> amenado, i dont dare may loose support from Ubuntu...because Ubuntu ultimate was a customized Live CD...
<lukus> hey
<syskill> hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, apt-get install xserver-xgl           last but not least
<syskill> sorry.
<snypzz> anyone out there using wine for guild wars??
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: does "iwconfig" show the correct information about what ap you should be connecting to and what not?
<sfears> heogen under applications/internet it might already be there.. other wise from a command line type "sudo apt-get install pidgin" without the quotes
<LjL> syskill: you really should do it from a live CD if it's the drive you're running ubuntu from
<Darkmystere> amenado, is it possible to overide the problems with apt so i can install some things..
<micadeyeye> what driver or package is responsible for creating workspace????
<micadeyeye> i need to re-install it
<heogen> ok let me do it
<syskill> my CD's aren't working
<heogen> sfears thank you
<sfears> WhoaItsPhil, system/administration/network what do you have in there
<sfears> welcome heogen
<WhoaItsPhil> it shows that i'm currently connected to one downstairs "linksys" that only has 35% strength
<Starnestommy> micadeyeye: metacity or compiz-fusion
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: fglrx was installed & newest. xserver-glx is installing now.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<amenado> Darkmystere-> now try those VIA mobos , almost like a network appliance, car-puter toys thing..
<cminion> hey, im trying to start my glassfish application server on ubuntu listening to port 80. Something is causing a port conflict though even though no active listening services are running.
<sfears> is that not the one you want to be connected to WhoaItsPhil ?
<Darkmystere> amenado, huh..
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m,   sudo depmod -a
<amenado> Darkmystere-> yes i believe so, either with apt or dkpg
<WhoaItsPhil> I have wireless, wired, and modem connection
<heogen> sfears look my mistake  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<WhoaItsPhil> modem is disabled, other 2 are on roaming...i tried last night putting them on manual config and putting in the name of my router, but no success
<funkyHat> What's the best way to get a kernel module to autoload on startup?
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: done. Now re-enable fglrx driver in xorg again?
<heogen> when a try to install pidgin
<WhoaItsPhil> my router shows up on the list of wireless networks available and even has th strongest strength...but i can't connect to it...it just keeps trying
<sfears> heogen, you must have synaptic open
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  &&  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<heogen> ok
<sfears> only one installer program is allowed to run at once.. either apt-get or synaptic or aptitude
<amenado> Darkmystere-> oh i was thinking out loud about which mobo i want to install linux on, those nano-itx or pico-itx mobos
<Darkmystere> amenado, everytime i try apt it gives me erros about the the dist-uprade and tells me to do dpkg --configure -a
<giorgos> hello can u help me with a problem with my laptop?i dont have any sound
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, Please provide the number it gives you
<Darkmystere> amenado, lol i was thinking of making a router into a linux router...
<danand> anyone else lagging??? just got a lag of 163 :O
<bowsercake> giorgos: try running alsamixer and make sure that everythign is up\
<Phantom-Ex> Anyone know the syntax of /etc/inittab ?
<Darkmystere> amenado, like adding ram HD room and then putting like Ubuntu server on it and using it as a LAMP server?
<cminion> nobody knows of any native ubuntu apps that might cause conflict with an application server at port 80?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> umm there was another guy here having similar issues last nigth..i think nicrud straigthened him out of that predicament
<giorgos> bowsercake, any help on  that?i am not that experienced
<subsume> Question attempted 5: Anyone know why a thin client would hang at 'STarting system log daemon'??
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/1387
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix | amenado
<Darkmystere> amenado, i dont think nickrud is here
<ubot3> amenado: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: so try "iwconfig wlan0 (or whatever your wireless interface is) essid nameofessidhere" and "iwconfig wlan0 channel channelnumberhere"
<KiD_ChAoS> yesterday my wireless began to not work with KNetworkManager or the gnome network manager either. It simply doesn't show any availible wireless networks. HOWEVER i can do a 'iwlist scanning' and see everything great... HELP me please
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i already tried that.
<giorgos> bowsercake, everything is up yes
<zoldar> while playing music, i can hear strong buzzing at low tone parts; i have ac 97 sound card (thinkpad t41p). This doesn't happen under windows. what may be the cause of this ?
 * nickrud surfaces, then sinks back
<mcphail> cminion: does the app work on a higher, non-priveleged port?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> i dont know then, how to resolve that if aptfix havent taken care of those dpkg issues
<bowsercake> giorgos: open a terminal and run the command 'alsamixer'. It does the volumes on various devices. See if any are muted, you can press the 'm' key to toggle mute. Also, you can press the up and down arrows to adjust volume and move to different device. Make sure that all devices are not muted and the volume is up. Then try playing music or watching youtube or something.
<sfears> KiD_ChAoS, system/administration/network is there anything hardcoded in the properties of your network card?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> you may have to rebuild the dpkg database, which i have not done myself yet..
<Darkmystere> amenado.update-manager depends on python-dbus; however:
<Darkmystere>   Package python-dbus is not configured yet.
<darkcrab> i have a question, if I am connected to the internet, it is fine, but if I go offline, and try to shutdown, the system gets hung up trying to shut down eth0 and eth1. Any ideas?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> i have not used aptfix yet, ever..
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, no im using KDE byt he way, but no it just says roaming there
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m,  Please make a copy of your xorg and try this edited one..  http://paste.stgraber.org/1389
<sfears> turn off roaming mode KiD_ChAoS
<sfears> darkcrab, how do you know that's what it's getting hung up on
<Darkmystere> amenado, my main problem is that its configuring out of order..and things that depend on packages are trying to get installed first
<amenado> darkcrab-> someone here at one time suggested modifying an event script, i can not recall which though.. netxx
<zoldar> hmm  i think i found the cause - in mixer PCM was set to max; when i lowered it a bit, buzzing gone away even though i turn up main volume
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<darkcrab> the shutdown screen, the orange with black one, goes into the text, and stops at eth0
<ubot3> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Phantom-Ex> What is the difference between the 2-5 runlevels?
<erUSUL> Phantom-Ex: on ubuntu/debian nothing
<amenado> Darkmystere-> yeah thats bad if it cant determine/manage which one should install first..
<artenius> I am following a guide for installing ubuntu 7.10 on a vista machine with dual boot. It says in the guide that during installation, ubuntu's partitioner should detect Vista's bootloader but it's not showing up. I'm afraid to proceed because I don't want to lose my Vista partition/bootloader? Is there a fix for this?
<darkcrab> you dont have a backup for vista arternius?
<WhoaItsPhil> cpk1, it says operation not permitted
<sfears> artenius, it will instll grub as the boot loader & should allow you to boot into vista fine
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: do both of those using sudo
<RequinB4> artenius; what sfears said, but to double check which tut are you using?
<bowsercake> artenius: see if you can set the partitions manually and make sure not to delete the vista one. grub should find te windows partiton
<Darkmystere> amenado, trying to get hands on this ISO of Hardy....no luck yet the download is slow i usualy get better peer-peer..
<artenius> ok, I'll just hope grub sorts it out
<artenius> thanks
<gravemind-hardy> erUSUL: RoAkSoAx: alright it worked!I'm on hardy
<Darkmystere> amenado, 9 hrs :p...
<A86> hey
<RequinB4> hello A86
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: Reboot? Or just Ctrl+Alt+Backspace for C restart?
<Flare183> !hi | A86
<ubot3> A86: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amenado> Darkmystere-> really? thats one busy place..
<A86> can anyone help? i need to shutdown x to install nvidia
<WhoaItsPhil> cpk1 i did...it won't connect...it's no different than selecting the network from the list on the drop down menu in the interface
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, Have you enabled the restricted drivers in the menu?
<sfears> why do you need to do that A86
<Darkmystere> amenado, im trying to get it anyways before main release you know how that day is..
<A86> im trying to get farcry to run
<hux> can any of you guys help me configure tor+vidalia+privoxy pkg w gutsy? it is not working.
<hux> :(
<KiDLHC> sfears, that knocked me off i think but it keeps going back to roaming mode
<A86> i got a suggestion to update my vid drive
<Phantom-Ex> After I create more ttys how would I access them? Same way just with higher Function keys?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> okay, good luck..am off for a few..
<amitrav> sunbird crash or freeze. can anyone help ?
<RequinB4> A86 - Why?  And easiest would be to boot recovery mode if you want to have a shell w/o X.  And most likely what you are trying to do you can do in a terminal just restart X and it will applly
<sfears> i don't think you need to shutdown to install nvidia drivers.. you just need to reboot after you enable them
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, I prefer to avoid three finger salute.. log out and in should do it.. remember too sudo dpkg-rec.. you used earlier
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: Yes. System >> Administration >> Restricted drivers says that the ATI driver is enabled but not in use
<A86> installer says i am still running x, and to make sure x is shutdown
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, go for it
<WhoaItsPhil> could it possibly be a router problem? something that is preventing ubuntu from connecting? cause this laptop will connect to it just fine when its booted in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears, I thought you had to shut down x to do that for nvidia
<ogre> my .conyrc gets stuck over all windows. here is my .conkyrc if anyone knows what to do. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59199/
<subsume> How can I see the problems ran into when ubuntu server starts?
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: wont connect period or wont get an ip?
<mustard5> A86: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<RequinB4> A86 - the windows installer?
<WhoaItsPhil> won't connect period
<A86> gusty
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears,  hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed... per nickrud
<KiDLHC> sfears, it keeps going back to roaming mode
<erUSUL> !yay | gravemind-hardy
<ubot3> gravemind-hardy: Glad you made it! :-)
<angelblade> any link for optimize Ubuntu ??
<Lgndryhr> danand: i dont think it worked
<hux> tor, vidalia, privoxy, won't install with 7.10? help?
<robobob> im having issues sorting my dvdrw it errors with this:  mount /dev/hdd
<gravemind-hardy> lol
<robobob> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<robobob>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hux> anyone?
<RequinB4> !paste | robobob, 2 lines is fine, but just for future reference,
<ubot3> robobob, 2 lines is fine, but just for future reference,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jack-desktop> is there a file for the "Menu Bar" item for docks?
<MrGreen> help, the harddisk in my laptop appears to be broken. I ran "smartctl -A /dev/hda", the output is here: http://pastebin.com/m5c0f6300 ...can someone take a look plz, and tell me what's wrong with my harddisk?
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: No luck. Rebooting now and trying to play with reconfiguring xserver-xorg again
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: so after setting the ap and whatnot doing iwconfig doesnt show the settings you want?
<robobob> my mistake sorry
<darkcrab> There are solutions for laptops that wont shutdown, but mine will shutdown, it just wont shutdown when I am not connected to the internet.
<KiDLHC> u there
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, WHat did you get after login
<elguap0> 2anyone here have any experience setting up custom icons for  nagios running on an ubuntu box using the package provided by  apt
<elguap0> ?
<Lgndryhr> danand: it didnt work
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: I did logout and got a blank screen. Not even a login window. Ctrl-Alt-F1 didn't even take me to console anymore
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubot3> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WhoaItsPhil> it never actually connects to the router...it eventually gives up and goes on to the next unsecured network on the list and keeps cycling through...the only one that will work is this linksys one downstairs that i'm on...i dont' get it cause right now i'm just tryng to connect to my router with no password on it...last week it worked fine with a password and everything
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, see if reboot gets you back to gui
<rhs> sander_m: use the latest drivers from the ati website
<sander_m> rhs: I've been downloading them in the mean time
<robobob> dvdrw issues : http://pastebin.com/me64aee5
<elguap0> heh...basically i'm trying to set up custom icons on a nagios box running ubuntu server 7.10 and i'm having trouble. I wanted to see if anyone in here has had any success.
<lusepuster> Hi folks... I have a quite odd problem. When I try to put my laptop on Sleep, it shuts down - and when I reboot, the swap partition has lost its partitioning! I can see it as unknown fstype in gparted. Any idea what's up here? It's a Lenovo 3000 n100
<darkcrab> Also, gnomtris, if it is in the normal window its fine, but if I maximize it, the controls work for a few minutes, then they stop working and I can no longer control the game.
<giorgos> bowsercake, alsamix shows that it is not muted.i installed the restricted formats but i still get no sounf
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: if you try to set it using iwconfig i dont think it will try to move on to the next one, it will either work or not...
<giorgos> sound*
<A86> i couldnt install my new nvidia drivers
<A86> i dont even know if i need them
<NattyTux> How to make 'ls
<NattyTux> oopps
<A86> can someone help me run FarCry?
<A86> install and run
<A86> ?
<Breakage> hi is there a way to check in firefox what font a website is using, im sure its a microsoft font and it looks ugly so i want to replace it with another in fonts.conf.
<NattyTux> How to make 'ls' command to ignore upper/lower case????? (read the manual,but to noa avail)
<Jack_Sparrow> A86, is it in the appdb ?
<WhoaItsPhil> my router name has spaces in it...how do i set it with the name and spaces in it with the essid command?
<A86> i dont know
<Starnestommy> WhoaItsPhil: put a \ before the space?
<A86> how to check?
<A86> i heard people did run it
<subsume> QUESTION ATTEMPT TWO: How can I see the problems ran into when ubuntu server starts?
<A86> im a newbie
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubot3> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Starnestommy> subsume: with dmesg?
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: Still no luck. Stil the same blank screen. I think I'm going to try rhs's suggestion and take ATI's latest drivers for a spin.
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: you mean ignore case when ordering files?
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, yep
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : exactly
<darkcrab> i have a question, if I am connected to the internet, it is fine, but if I go offline, and try to shutdown, the system gets hung up trying to shut down eth0 and eth1. Any ideas?
<sander_m> fhs: I presume I'll need to remove the currently installed drivers somehow? What's the package to remove?
<Jack_Sparrow> rhs, Which card did he have..
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: try ls | sort -f     though ls may have this feature on its own
<rhs> sander_m: x1300
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: try a \ like\ this\ before\ a\ space
<rhs> Jack_Sparrow: X1300
<WhoaItsPhil> cpk1, ok i did it...when i set it to my router and then run iwconfig it says access point: invalid
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks... just for my own info
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : I see, thanks, thought it has the '-i' argumant like grep has
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : thanks
<WhoaItsPhil> link quality 0/100
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: try putting it in quotes then
<jack-desktop> how do you run a .glade file?
<FJSS> how come when I try to enable visual effects in the appearance preferences I get an error "desktop effects could not be enabled"?
<WhoaItsPhil> yeah i did and it works..its the right essid..but it still doesn't connect at all...link quality 0/100, access point: invalid
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: iwconfig wlan0 (or whatever interface) essid youressidhere
<giorgos> anyone can help me?
<genii> emma: If you have some tech support issue, please ask me here and do not PM me
<lusepuster> FJSS, probably your graphics card isn't compatible
<Jack_Sparrow> FJSS, SOunds like your video card driver is not setup or is not supported
<FFEMTcJ> evolution doesnt support exchange 2007. are there any mail clients which do?
<A86> ?
<phr334rchy> Ok im looking for some help as too how to set up a wiireless card on ubuntu desktiop i386
<FJSS> how can I check?
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: does it show up in iwlist scan? try setting the ap you get from iwlist scan with iwconfig wlan0 ap macaphere
<darkcrab> so I am guessing nobody has a clue what my problem is.
<A86> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2348
<A86> ?
<robobob> http://pastebin.com/me64aee5  dvd issues
<lusepuster> darkcrab, I have the same problem but have no idea what's up and why
<giorgos> anyone can help me?i have a sound problem
<darkcrab> k luse
<lusepuster> giorgos, just ask your question, then we'll know if we can help :-)
<KiDLHC> Yesterday my wireless stopped working with Knetworkmanasger and gnome's network manager. 'Iwlist scanning' shows available wireless networks to choose from but the gui's in KDE and gnome do not. How do i remedy this.
<darkcrab> well thanks anyways guys. :)
<mustard5> A86: that link seems to say that its not installing in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> A86, There is your answer
<WhoaItsPhil> cpk1, yes it shows up in iwlist scan...link quality of 89/100
<rhs> robobob: does your drive make some noise ?
<NET||abuse> morning all.. what program do i use to mount a DVD .img file?
<giorgos> i installed restricted formats and i runned alsamix nothing is muted.but there is no sound from my laptop
<robobob> ya i can eject it
<robobob> its just it wont mount the cd as such
<lusepuster> NET||abuse, I don't know what your timezone is, but it's half past midnight here :-)
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: so use the information from iwlist scan to set up all the variables with iwconfig
<cpk1> essid, channel and ap should be all needed
<rhs> robobob: is the cd old ?
<robobob> its /dev/hdd
<robobob> no
<robobob> couple of months
<NET||abuse> lusepuster, que wha who wah?
<robobob> but i cant mount /dev/hdd
<WhoaItsPhil> cpk1, i will try...but why won't it work like it used to? it worked just fine last week by just selecting it from the drop down menu
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: mmm... i was just trying some tests and seems that "ls" does what you wanted on its own - it wasn't ordering files properly for you?
<lusepuster> NET||abuse, you said morning all... It's not morning where I am, it's half past midnight :)
<amenado> darkcrab i looked at /etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules and there seems none i can gleamed to disables network by force
<A86> what do i do?
<lusepuster> giorgos, is your PCM muted? It sometimes do for me...
<A86> move to gentu?
<NET||abuse> lusepuster, oh, good mornin.. well actually it's 11:30pm here also, so indeed evening, but irc guide lines say when you enter room you always say morning, and leaving room always say gnight
<FJSS> how can I check if my graphics card is compatible with visual effects? I'm using a sony vaio
<rhs> robobob: what do you mean "you can mount /dev/hdd" ?
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: I have no idea, a good place to start would be to go over everything that has changed since when it was working to when it stopped working
<giorgos> no lusepuster
<lusepuster> NET||abuse, I see...
<rhs> robobob: if you have no problem with other cds then the cd is screwed up
<WhoaItsPhil> cpk1, only thing that has changed as far as i know is the router...i reset it, took the security off of it and changed the essid...since then it won't connect on linux anymore...works fine on windows though
<lusepuster> giorgos, sorry, then I have no clue
<robobob> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> A86, Personally I dual boot with windows as it runs all the games just fine.
<lusepuster> giorgos, as mentioned it has been my problem eevery now and then
<KiDLHC> Yesterday my wireless stopped working with Knetworkmanasger and gnome's network manager. 'Iwlist scanning' shows available wireless networks to choose from but the gui's in KDE and gnome do not. How do i remedy this.
<amenado> WhoaItsPhil-> you can not associate at all?
<giorgos> must i install something lusepuster ?like alsa drivers or something?
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: mkdir a A b B c C ; ls   (and they show up in the right order)
<robobob> but its new
<robobob> cd that is
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: one thing that you might as well change is to take the spaces out of the essid since its easy and you never know
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : well , I tried ls with sort ,but there is a problem
<WhoaItsPhil> nope, it won't connect to it at all now...just skips over it...only one i can get on is this weak signal downstairs on a linksys router
<rhs> robobob: then I can't help you
<jack-desktop> does anyone know where the menu bar applet/.glade file is?
<lusepuster> giorgos, Sorry, that was my only idea...
<eatatjoes2> i installed XbindKeys (so i could set ctrl+M to open firefox) and it works only if i open xbindkeys config and save and exit everytime after a restart,a nyone know why?
<amenado> WhoaItsPhil-> are there other clients using same AP? can they connect?
<WhoaItsPhil> cpk1, i will give that a shot...seems kinda silly if ubuntu can't handle some spaces in an essid?
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: are you writing a script or just viewing files?
<WhoaItsPhil> amenado, yes my room mates get on it just fine with windows and this same laptop can connect to it just fine right now with windows
<NattyTux> prince_jammys: how you tell it to ignore a case for , lets say : ls -l xorg* | sort -f ? >> wouldnt work
<FJSS> btw what is a good torrent program to use on ubuntu? I used Utorrent on vista, is there something similar?
<KiDLHC> Yesterday my wireless stopped working with Knetworkmanasger and gnome's network manager. 'Iwlist scanning' shows available wireless networks to choose from but the gui's in KDE and gnome do not. How do i remedy this.
<sander_m> rhs: Shouldn't I remove the flrx packages as well? Or disable the restricted driver in the Restricted Drivers applet?
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : just learning ((-:
<A86> can i run windows in ubuntu?
<rhs> sander_m: yes remove them
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: actually it can handle it, you escape the spaces using quotes not \ for iwconfig
<Starnestommy> A86: using a virtual machine, you can
<sander_m> xserver-xorg-video-ati as well?
<rhs> sander_m: use http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ati.run
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: so "my essid has spaces" is all you would need
<amenado> WhoaItsPhil-> you have spaces on your essid name?   well now you learned..hehe
<KiDLHC> Yesterday my wireless stopped working with Knetworkmanasger and gnome's network manager. 'Iwlist scanning' shows available wireless networks to choose from but the gui's in KDE and gnome do not. How do i remedy this.
<NattyTux> A86 : have you tried virtual box?
<NattyTux> A86: it might have a solution
<A86> no
<NattyTux> A86 : read about it first....
<rhs> sander_m: don't bother deleting it
<cpk1> but better safe then sorry
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: i'm a bit confused, because like i was saying - ls organizes files alphabetically without any added switches (and disregard lower/uppercase)
<A86> where?
<WhoaItsPhil> amenado, is it that simple? is that why it won't connect?
<A86> url please
<Flare183> !vbox
<ubot3> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KiDLHC> A86 google is
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : what I want is actually ls to ignore cases....
<KiDLHC> it*
<KiDLHC> Yesterday my wireless stopped working with Knetworkmanasger and gnome's network manager. 'Iwlist scanning' shows available wireless networks to choose from but the gui's in KDE and gnome do not. How do i remedy this
<Flare183> !vbox > A86
<NattyTux> A86 : please read before installing.
<Flare183> A86: there you go
<amenado> WhoaItsPhil-> i dont know, have you tried to used quotes to enclose the name?  just like you have a filename with spaces on linux,, it does not like it
<A86> is it going to be very slow?
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: you mean you want first the lower case listed, and THEN all the upper case listed?
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: I generally try to avoid spaces because you have to remember to escape with either " or \
<A86> do you think i can play the game there?
<NET||abuse> So how do i mount a .img file ?
<rhs> sander_m: do not run the installer, it won't install them for you, create the packets as shown in the link
<WhoaItsPhil> yes i have set it with iwconfig and put the name in quotes...thats not the issue...it still doesn't connect when i do that
<Flare183> A86: you have to hope
<KiDLHC> Yesterday my wireless stopped working with Knetworkmanasger and gnome's network manager. 'Iwlist scanning' shows available wireless networks to choose from but the gui's in KDE and gnome do not. How do i remedy this
<rhs> sander_m: sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu
<sander_m> rhs: Okay. I can't understand the doc but I can follow the CLI instructions
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : the order is not imporatand , just I want it to ignore all cases , like : ls xorg ----> catch Xorg, xOrg XORG etc...
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: well try filling out all the info for and see what happens then
<amenado> WhoaItsPhil-> "  or the '   ?
<KiD_ChAoS> Yesterday my wireless stopped working with Knetworkmanasger and gnome's network manager. 'Iwlist scanning' shows available wireless networks to choose from but the gui's in KDE and gnome do not. How do i remedy this
<prince_jammys> NattyTux ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<WhoaItsPhil> "
<NattyTux> prince_jammys: sorry for the misunderstanding (((-:
<Jatzy> Hey, noob question here. Considering getting a video card, wondering if there's a non-invasive way to tell what I can put in my machine (PCI-E, PCI, etc?). I'd just rather save the hassle, as it's kind of busy right now
<WhoaItsPhil> it set the essid correctly and it showed up right when i do iwconfig but there is no signal strength at all...nothing happening
<modem_> anyone have any idea why my ubuntu install freezes completely during the disk partitioning?
<amenado> WhoaItsPhil-> try using the '   so no shell expansion since you are using bash command line
<NattyTux> modem_ : you are using fdisk?
<Flare183> !hcl | Jatzy (this might help)
<ubot3> Jatzy (this might help): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cpk1> WhoaItsPhil: did you tell it the ap mac as well?
<KiD_ChAoS> Yesterday my wireless stopped working with Knetworkmanasger and gnome's network manager. 'Iwlist scanning' shows available wireless networks to choose from but the gui's in KDE and gnome do not. How do i remedy this
<RequinB4> Jatzy - if you know your machine model number you can google it, assuming that it is not custom made :)
<cpk1> amenado: iwconfig says to use "
<Flare183> !repeat | KiD_ChAoS
<ubot3> KiD_ChAoS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> Jatzy, Is it dual boot or running wine?
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: ls {x,X}org
<WhoaItsPhil> no i havent tried that yet i just set the ssid
<Jatzy> Jack_Sparrow, both
<TITnet> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ. Êòî ñìîæåò îòâåòèòü íà îäèí âîïðîñ ïî Óáóíòå 7.10?
<amenado> cpk1-> but you know, the shell takes precedence,  so it may conflict..
<mustard5> modem_: is it possible that the live CD has automounted any of your partitions before install?
<Flare183> ???
<peter77> Has anyone successfully managed to run second life in ubuntu?
<RxDx> i have a geforce 6200.. should i have to install NVIDIA-GLX or NVIDIA-GLX-NEW?
<lusepuster> Hi, trying again... Hi folks... I have a quite odd problem. When I try to put my laptop on Sleep, it shuts down - and when I reboot, the swap partition has lost its partitioning! I can see it as unknown fstype in gparted. Any idea what's up here? It's a Lenovo 3000 n100
<Flare183> peter77: yes
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : I know that solution, but what about cases where its XORG, xoRG etc? seems like ls is missing a feature here...
<KiD_ChAoS> peter77, yes i do
<Jack_Sparrow> Jatzy, Everest will identify your hardware.. you would need to google it...  there are free versions of it
<Lgndryhr> danand: i cannot get it to work at all
<artenius> I'm sitting in the ubuntu live CD right now about to start installation. I tried "mount -s" and it doesn't show anything related to the vista-bootloader, should I be worried?
<Devourer> Is everything in /etc/cron.daily executed everyday and is merely a ASCII script file?
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: good point
<cpk1> amenado: so we can eliminate the whole variable and just change the essid to not have spaces at all =P
<Cosmo-san> truecrypt.org is down.  anyone know why?
<Jatzy> Jack_Sparrow, for linux or xp?
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : where can I find its source?
<Jack_Sparrow> xp
<KiD_ChAoS> peter77, there is no install, you unzip the package they provide and run the .bin file
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : gonna do it by myself...
<peter77> cool, I extracted it and had it crash on me (not running copmpiz)
<amenado> cpk1-> i could not disagree more, but we must convince the other users, oops the name changes, please re-associate :)
<danand> Lgndryhr - sorry ... been making dinner. No joy?
<RequinB4> artenius - by default the vista partition is not mounted
<Jatzy> Jack_Sparrow, well, will it tell me if I have PCI-E?
<Lgndryhr> danand: its cool.....yea
<Lgndryhr> danand: i uninstalled both then reinstalled both generic and 386
<Lgndryhr> no luck
<artenius> someone said it would recognize it if I type mount -s
<Jack_Sparrow> Jatzy, The version I have does.. yes
<danand> Lgndryhr - still cant find the modules you want?
<sander_m> rhs: I'm a bit confused about that French doc: I think it tells me to execute the .bin before creating the package. Should I skip that step?
<Jatzy> Jack_Sparrow, which version is that? oh, and can I just run it in wine or do I have to boot to xp?
<rhs> sander_m: yes
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: i don't know, and that feature probably exists (there are extra globbing options too). as you said: ls | grep -i xorg  is a dirty way of doing it
<KiD_ChAoS> Is there a way i can reset KNetworkManager, it no longer shows available wireless networks but iwlist scan still does so i know it still works
<Lgndryhr> danand: nope and its making me angry
<FFEMTcJ> evolution doesnt support exchange 2007. are there any mail clients which do?
<jack-desktop> Does anyone know where the .glade file for the gnome menu "menu bar"?
<sfears> KiD_ChAoS, sounds like you have something hard coded into your ethernet card maybe?
<artenius> so do you think if I continue with installing, I'll lose my Vista bootloader?
<danand> Lgndryhr - at the moment what kernel(s) do you have installed?
<Devourer> What is cron.d for?
<artenius> that would be a problem since I don't have a disc
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, why would something hardcoded in eth1 mess with eth0?
<Pelo> jack-desktop, possibly in /home/user/.gnome2 or in ..../.config
<Jack_Sparrow> Jatzy, booting to xp gives more detailed info
<sfears> it most likly won't mater if you lose your vista boot loader artenius
<sfears> it's all part of the network manager KiD_ChAoS
<danand> Devourer - scheduling of jobs and tasks
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : well I'll keep digging, thanks alot!!!
<Jatzy> Jack_Sparrow, alright. I found a 2.20 home edition
<rhs> sander_m: skip also the part from "sudo rm /usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb" to "sudo depmod -a"
<Devourer> danand, but when does it execute?
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: using find with the -iname option is another way
<Jatzy> I'm a give it a try
<Lgndryhr> danand: i have 2.6.17-11-386    2.6.17-12-386          2.6.22-14-386        2.6.22-14-generic
<artenius> ok I'll give it a go, fingers crossed
<sander_m> rhs: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Jatzy, http://www.download.com/Everest-Ultimate-Edition/3000-2086_4-10499291.html           version 4
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, well i have just provided a few more gateways to the routing table nothing more, why would that prevent them from showing available wireless networks?
<danand> Lgndryhr - /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko and /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.ko should be there!
<NattyTux> prince_jammys: I think I can use 'shopt' (shell options) to set the nocaseglob value.
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: there you go
<sfears> i'm not sure.. but when i hardcoded IP into eth0 it changed the network manager in the tasktray
<rhs> sander_m: restart after "aticonfig..."
<lukus> devourer: was just looking at this ... check directories /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.weekly
<Lgndryhr> danand: i dont have the ubuntu folder now since the uninstall and reinstall
<sander_m> rhs okay
<funkyHat> What's the best way to have kernel modules loaded on startup?
<Yashy> Can someone point me to how to get a multifunction Dell 1125 printer working in ubuntu? Most importantly the scanner? xsane doesn't detect it.
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : well im still a newbie...so need to dig alot, using linux for the last couple of weeks.. (((-:
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to put xbindkeys in the .bashrc file so it startsup when ubuntu does?
<sfears> funkyHat, add the module name to /etc/modules
<Jatzy> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<funkyHat> sfears, thanks :)
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: check #bash for these kinds of questions
<sfears> welcome funkyHat
<amenado> KiD_ChAoS-> what do you mean, nothing shows up when you do a  iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rhs, Can you pm me the sequence of command you use to do those cards...  I would appreciate it..
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : in this server?
<prince_jammys> NattyTux: yes
<NattyTux> prince_jammys : im on it... thanks!
<Devourer> lukus, yeah, I saw that. Lol. But is... cron.d for hourly or somethin'?
<KiD_ChAoS> yes, sfears, it did change the icon all together, as if only ethernet was available... it's weird but i need to hardcode things all the time for my work
<danand> Lgndryhr - as an alternative you could always download the source from ralink direct, and compile the module yourself. i did this on my laptop running debian, and it works just fine. see http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<rhs> Jack_Sparrow: which cards ? cards ? I'm french
<Devourer> Can I make a user account that doesn't have a password?
<sander_m> rhs: One more question: I see that I'm going to build stuff. How does this integrate with kernel updates? Will they work and automagically build new versions?
<Pelo> Devourer, for what purpose ?
<rhs> sander_m: yes
<KiD_ChAoS> amenado, Aps show up fine when i do iwlist scan, just the network manager and Knetwork manager are having prblems
<sfears> yeah KiD_ChAoS there somewhere in there to load trusted networks.. i'm looking for it now
<FFEMTcJ> is it possible to make it to where i dont have to enter a password to boot into ubuntu
<sander_m> rhs: great :-)
<Devourer> Pelo, I would like it so when I switch to this account I wouldn't have to enter in a password every time.
<amenado> KiD_ChAoS-> you have it in roaming mode?
<KiD_ChAoS> you amenado yes, when i turn it off...it comes right back on all by itself
<Pelo> FFEMTcJ, you can bypass the login screen and autologin to your own account,  check in menu > system > adiin > login window,  3rd trab I thing
<Pelo> Devourer, not sure about that one
<sfears> Pelo, drink much?
<lukus> devourer: i think cron.d is for things which don't fit into the predefined times
<xenthro> I need some advice: I would like to start a community site where users can post pictures and maintain blogs. anybody know of a good CMS that will allow me to do this?
<amenado> KiD_ChAoS-> when you turn it off,  can you see the list similar to iwlist scan?
<Pelo> sfears, keyboard was just a little too far
<Devourer> lukus, so a cron.etc kind of like I suppose.
<sfears> good excuse... i'll have to remember that one!
<rilak> hey people
<Lgndryhr> danand: just download rt2x00 cvs and compile that?
<rilak> I have what seems a kernel bug to report
<sfears> hello rilak
<Jatzy> wow, everest gives me [trial version] for everything
<lukus> devourer: reckon so
<rilak> must start from here, naturally
<KiD_ChAoS> no amenado , it doesn't stay off long eneouph for me to check
<FFEMTcJ> Pelo: ty.. you dont by chance know about any email clients that work with exchange 2007 do you?
<Pelo> sfears, I haven'T had so much as a drop since the holidays
<rilak> well most likely it is a driver bug...
<Pelo> FFEMTcJ, doesn'T evolution do it ? , thunderbird maibe
<rhs> Jack_Sparrow: all is here: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ati.run would you like me to translate it for the Community ?
<rilak> 2.6.22-14-generic running on Ubuntu 7.10, after sending SIGKILL to a Skype process during video chat, ps and top freeze
<FFEMTcJ> Evolution doesn't support 2007. :-(
<rilak> odd :)
<Devourer> Is there a script file that gets execute every time I log into an account, such that I could get it to automatically open a browser window?
<KiD_ChAoS> this all started when i made a change in network manager to one of the interfaces, the window came up saying it was enabling the changes, then it hung...i closed it, now im stuck here, i restared several times but nothing changes
<Pelo> FFEMTcJ, try for thunderbird
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<mamato_> hi, is there a 'diff' with colors (but no gui)?
<rilak> there is
<rilak> emacs -nw
<Dr_Willis> mamato_,  ive seen a colordiff command befor.
<rilak> emacs -nw M-x diff :D
<Dr_Willis> !find colordiff
<ubot3> Found: colordiff
<rilak> okay, I'm off
<Pelo> Devourer, menu > system > prefs > sessions,  open what you want opened, 3rdtab , save
<Cpudan80> emacs
<Cpudan80> Yuck
<Devourer> Pelo, lol, wow.
 * Pelo 's knowledge of the simple stuff is very impressive to noobs
<mamato_> if i'm gonna launch emacs, i might as well launch a gtk diff...
<mamato_> ;)
<sfears> KiD_ChAoS, i'm not sure why you can't get roaming mode to stay off..i would assume roaming mode is more than likely causing some kind of connection issue
<Lgndryhr> danand: it says minimal kernel is 2.6.24-rc1
<Dr_Willis> !info colordiff | mamato_
<ubot3> mamato_: colordiff: tool to colorize 'diff' output. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-2 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 104 kB
<mamato_> thx!
<Jeeves2> can anyone help me figure out why after a dist upgrade, I'm now getting "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<danand> Lgndryhr - yes... think you'll need the kernel headers for the kernel your gonna compile that module for though. check the build instructions in the download
<Lgndryhr> danand: i did and the readme says minimal kernel is 2.6.24-rc1
<rhs> sander_m: are you still there, I think I made a mistake
<Pelo> Jeeves2, some dependency didn't get upgraded maybe ?
<sander_m> rhs: I'm here
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, im using KDE, in KNetworkManager, there isn't anything there that says roaming, is this a problem
<sander_m> rhs: I just finished installing the packages (the dpkg -i steps)
<emet> Jeeves2, that may be because you modified the configuration and have a new MySQL
 * Pelo wonders if the gnome session manager can be disabled so only the stuff in /home/user/.config/autostart counts 
<emet> Jeeves2, maybe the new mysql you have doesn't like the old mysql configuration
<Jeeves2> Pelo:  how do I find out?  this is a munit-vhosted server and I'm going to be PISSED if I loose all of that data
<sfears> are you connected thru your wireless?
<sfears> are you connected thru your wireless? KiD_ChAoS
<icesword> good morning
<danand> Lgndryhr - hmmm .... i downloaded the cvs version ... but that was a while ago now. try and grab a version thats ok for your kernel then. the rt2500 card should be well supported, even by older versions of that code
<rhs> sander_m: I don't know much about kernel updates, but so far, my card works fine through kernel updates, but it may not in the future
<aidanr> todays python update breaking apps for anyone?
<Pelo> Jeeves2, just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   , thats should upgrade any packages that haven't been upgraded yet
<samad> hello all, can anyone recommend a dock program for Ubuntu Gutsy that's similar to RocketDock?
<Jeeves2> Pelo:  thanks
<KiD_ChAoS> no sfears im hardlined, no networks are popping up for me to choose from.
<Pelo> Jeeves2, if that doesn't do it , run the keywords from the error msg in the search of www.ubuntuforums.org
<emet> Jeeves2, do a dist-upgrade since it can cull old packages
<sander_m> rhs: How so? Personally I don't mind the occasional manual update, but this system isn't going to be mine (I run Debian Lenny)
<LibertyShadow> Hey, I am just putting out there that I am really impressed with the turn around time for the sound fix with the latest Hardy Alpha 6 Kernel.
<sfears> KiD_ChAoS, if you could get roaming mode to stay off it would proally pick the best network automatically
<wdsomer> winamp install for ubuntu 7.1
<sander_m> rhs: So it needs to be a bit n00b proof :-)
<Jeeves2> Pelo:  if I've lost the tables, then I'm screwed.
<LibertyShadow> Thank you, if anyone here is responsible :D
<Pelo> wdsomer, ask in #winehq
<Jeeves2> Pelo:  I don't know why they can't make the upgrade SIMPLE
<emet> Jeeves2,  did you do an apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sfears> have you rebooted & tried to disable roaming mode KiD_ChAoS
<Pelo> Jeeves2, I'm not familiar with mysql, I was just assuming it might have been a package issue
<danand> Lgndryhr - good luck. i'm off to bed...
<Pelo> Jeeves2,  the upgrade was simple for me,  but there are still some issues
<Pelo> apparently
<tobias> i just installed 4gb ram but Linux only sees 3gb.  what's wrong?
<rhs> sander_m: all I can tell you is that it went fine when I installed a "slightly" new version of the kernel
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, in any event i would like to see networks, i think i have played with roaming before going from on to off, but they always still showed me available wireless networks, no i can only find Access Points by going into shell
<emet> tobias, you need the 64-bit version of Ubuntu
<kobelobe> im am a crip
<Pelo> emet,  32bit limited to 3 gig ?
<tobias> emet: really? that will fix it?
<kobelobe> nah
<Arpa> How can I recompile my Ubuntu kernel Source code and set it to the current kernel (I customized some part of the kernel) !
<emet> Pelo, it's limited to 4gb of *address space*
<sander_m> rhs: Ah, no problem then. Kernel patches/bugfixes are the one's that show up with automatic updates. IIRC you have to do major kernel upgrades manually.
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, yes i tried when you first asked me. I'll play around with it some more then i'll just have to format i guess....i don;t know
<Pelo> emet, ic
<emet> tobias, it should, give the liveCD a try and do a memory check
<samad> can anyone recommend a dock program for Ubuntu similar to RocketDock?
<kobelobe> where can i find a crip bitch to crip boogie to a gangsta beat
<tobias> emet: ok, thanks
<emet> Pelo, video cards, certain hardware, eat address space
<sfears> formating won't solve your problem
<kobelobe> tobias
<Pelo> Arpa, just point to it in grub
<kobelobe> your nuts are sweaty
<Flare183> !ops > kobelobe
<manchicken> kobelobe: You could try asking your mother.  You probably won't find anything of that sort here.
<oneforall> hi is the mplayer xine etc package compiled againt lame libdvdcss etc
<sfears> if  you take out the hardcoded information your available networks will show up again KiD_ChAoS
<Arpa> where is the grub?
<kobelobe> wanchicken sorry
<sander_m> rhs: One more question: after which atoconfig step should I reboot? After --initial? After --overlay? both?
<kobelobe> im just a crip
<hybrid-kernel> anyone know if it's possible to split vertically with screen?
<Pelo> manchicken, don'T feed the troll
<kobelobe> i dont know how to act, nah mean?
<sander_m> s/atoconfig/aticonfig/g
<sfears> i know you need to have those IPs in there.. but if you format & hardcode them again it will just do the same thing
<kobelobe> feed a crip cu
<der0b> heya folks, anyone know the proper way to use find to locate dirs the a [ in the name?
<kobelobe> cuz
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, takeout the hardcoded stuff from my wireless card properties?
<kobelobe> i need upport
<kobelobe> to hold me pen up
<Flare183> !coc | kobelobe
<ubot3> kobelobe: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kobelobe> is very heavy
<kobelobe> ok sorry my cuzzes
<Pelo> !ops | kobelobe
<rhs> sander_m: it doesn't seem to matter according to all the french dribble that's all around
<ubot3> kobelobe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<kobelobe> il stop
<sfears> no.. take out the hard coded stuff from your eth card properties..it's all tied into the same thing
<tobias> emet: is it possible to upgrade a 32bot install to a 64bit install?
<sander_m> rhs: Okay
<Flare183> Pelo: already done that once
<PriceChild> !offtopic | kobelobe
<ubot3> kobelobe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sander_m> rhs: I'll to it after the 2nd one then
<wdsomer> wdsomer
<AFROM4N> * se tiver algum brasileiro vem pvt por favor
<AFROM4N> * se tiver algum brasileiro vem pvt por favor
<emet> tobias, I am not sure actually, never tried it
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears,  ok but there is not any more i can take out, there both set to DHCP.....that's it
<Pelo> !opsnack | LjL
<ubot3> LjL: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<LjL> !br | AFROM4N
<ubot3> AFROM4N: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sfears> if you have hard coded stuff in your wireless properties then that's why there's no available networks.. if it's hardcoded then that's the only one it will use.. hence the hardcoding
<Yashy> Can someone point me to how to get a multifunction Dell 1125 printer working in ubuntu? Most importantly the scanner? xsane doesn't detect it.
<hybrid-kernel> anyone know if it's possible to split vertically with screen?
<Flare183> hehe
<Pelo> Yashy, consider checking in this list and in the forum  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  www.ubuntuforums.org
<emet> tobias, you might want to read this
<Dr_Willis> hybrid-kernel,  i dont think it  is. the split-screen feature of screen is so Undocumented at times - it MIGHT be possible - but i doubt it.
<emet> !64 | tobias
<ubot3> tobias: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<wdsomer> install winamp ?
<hybrid-kernel> :(
<tobias> emet: thanks
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, is there a way i can clear that stuff out?, i tried removing the module with modprobe -r ndisrwapper and then putting it back it but nothing changes
<mamato_> is there a replacement for less which works with colorized output?
<Dr_Willis> hybrid-kernel,  you man want to check out 'twin' if that is a MUST have feature.
<emet> tobias, there might be a way to switch the repositories around to upgrade all your packages, but it can be risky I'd assume since it probably not a very common thing to do
<rhs> sander_m: if your user will use mplayer, put zoom=yes and vo=x11 in .mplayer/config
<hybrid-kernel> not must have, just sort of pointless of splitting horizontally on a wide monitor
<hybrid-kernel> thnx, i'll try it out
<Flare183> ':(
<tobias> emet: hm, and inability to run 32bit packages looks bat
<tobias> bad
<emet> tobias, apt updates occur in real time, and it would be kinda screwy to have a hybrid of 64-bit and 32-bit packages on a system, especially since the 32-bit kernel can't run 64-bit apps
<Pelo> Flare183, why the sad face ?
<sfears> ndiswrapper is kind of the driver that allows all that information to be sent to the card.. doesn't have anything to do with the settings.. as far as clearing them out you just need to set everything to automatic
<Dr_Willis> hybrid-kernel,  twin is nifty. but its a little weird in ways. with some fonts on the console - it dont look too good. :(
<Flare183> Pelo: nothing to really do
<Flare183> Pelo: and I can get depressed when I don't have nothing to do for along time
<emet> tobias, 64-bit ubuntu got very good, the only problems you may have is Flash (no 64-bit version), but there are workarounds
<KiD_ChAoS> sfears, ok will do, i'll be back in a flash because i might have to reboot
<hybrid-kernel> k
<derdui_> Hi does anybody know a free version of turboprint? but one were i dont have the dammed banner in my picture
<Flare183> Pelo: yeap
<sfears> cool
<Pelo> Flare183, play around with conky , that cheared me up
<sfears> KiD_ChAoS,
<lukus> does anyone run ubuntu on an ibm thinkpad?
<emet> tobias, also 64-bit mode eats more memory then 32-bit mode, but the use of 1GB outways that
<Dr_Willis> derdui_,  the normal cups drivers are the  free ones. :) i think thas how they do it at least.
<KiD_ChAoS> k
<tobias> lukus: i do
<sfears> i see there's no automatic setting
<Pelo> lukus, it,s been done, just ask about your issues
<sfears> just delete any of the IPs & subnet masks.. make sure you have them written down in case you need to put them back in
<sander_m> rhs: Each on a separate line I presume?
<Administ1ador> hello
<lukus> tobias: thinking about buying one with nvidia graphics - but i want to run ubuntu... just wondering if it would work
<Pelo> !hi | Administ1ador
<ubot3> Administ1ador: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<derdui_> well Dr_Willis iam working two days to run my printer with original drivers the japanese one, and a ppd-script.... it diesent work, but with turboprint, it does
<rhs> sander_m: yes
<sander_m> rhs: done
<tobias> lukus: i have ATI graphics and cannot use accelerated drivers.  nvidia might be better
<sander_m> rhs: I just rebooted after the aticonfig stuff and I still have a gui. So far so good :-)
<Cosmo-san> hey guys, truecrpt isn't showing up in my package manager and the truecrypt.org site is down, it seems.  any reasons why?
<tardy> sorry to beat a dead horse, anyone hear of using desktop effects with dual graphics cards and dual monitors?
<Dr_Willis> derdui_,  i think how it works is the cups guys make/sell turboprint drivers.. then after a while (a few months/hear) the drivers seem to get into the free cups system.
<Pelo> lukus, nvidia does not provide an open source driver,  there is a restricted driver for nvidia cards and binairy drivers,  ubuntu might not work right out of the box
<Administ1ador> when it is used footballer and football player? or are they same thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> tardy, Yes but there is an overall limit to the combined size/res of the displays
<derdui_> it is a canon ip2200 Dr_Willis and i dont know what i should do now
<lukus> pelo: not worried about having to play with settings, as long as it's possible... need a card which functions with gl shader... thought nvidia might be best bet
<Pelo> Administ1ador, this is a support channel for a linux distribution called ubuntu , not a general chat channel
<Jeeves2> Jack_Sparrow:  hey man.  do you know if when I do a "apt-get install mysql-server" if it'll maintain all of the data that is in the databases, users, etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves2, No idea..
<Administ1ador> Pelo: and a irc from offtopic? o general irc?
<lukus> tobias: which ati card are you using ... is it a firegl?
<Dr_Willis> derdui_,  if it works with turboprint, you could buy turboprint.  Canon is very annoying with their linux support.
<Flare183> I'm pretty much done with my homework so I can now help people
<tardy> Jack_Sparrow, thank you Jack, I'm assuming dual 1680x1050 will be an issue then
<SpookyET> Vim vs Emacs Screenshot: http://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/a3f9e12823305
<Jack_Sparrow> tardy, yep
<Pelo> Administ1ador,  try #ubuntu-offtopic, but generaly freenode is more about software and such
<tobias> lukus: Radeon Mobility X1400
#ubuntu 2008-03-11
<Administ1ador> Pelo: thx
<derdui_> yes, but 30Euros are too much for such an old printer^^
<Jack_Sparrow> tardy, As specified in the release notes, "Connecting a display device that supports 1680x1050 to a system running Linux may result in a maximum display resolution of 1280x1024 only being available
<lukus> tobias: can you use compiz etc?
<tobias> lukus: no
<Pelo> Flare183, just stick around, eventualy someone will ask a question you know the answer to
<Dr_Willis> derdui_,   Your decision.  I wont buy a canon printer again any time soon.
<Flare183> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, say it ain't so ...
 * Pelo pats his Canon BJ-230 
<Dr_Willis> derdui_,  its possible a newer verison of cups will include the drivers for the thing.
<sander_m> rhs: I just edited xorg to enable composite and rebooted. cross-fingers >.<
<Dr_Willis> Pelo,  after the disasters ive had with their last few printers and linux.. I will stik with HP.
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, my bj230 is quite old
 * Pelo is starting to realise taht mose of his toys are quite old,  he needs money to buy new ones 
<derdui_> hmm.... gutenprint and foomatic dont support my printer... and i have allready reinstalled cups
<Dr_Willis> Pelo,  i got a HP laserjet 6L - its 12+ yrs old. :
<Flare183> Pelo: hehe
<Pelo> derdui_,  doesn't the ip2000 work for you ?
<Dr_Willis> derdui_,  a new VERSION of cups might support it. check cups.org.  then again - it may not. :)
<Dr_Willis> derdui_,  or it may be you need to use some other similer driver.
<derdui_> yes pelo
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, about the same for my cannon, but it does 11x17 in bw
<tardy> Jack_Sparrow, alright, I was able to get 1680x1050 on both, i received a "Desktop effect could not be enabled" when I tried after that
<sander_m> rhs: Boohoo :-( `fglrxinfo` says that the renderer is still Mesa indirect
<_temp> I have installed ubuntu.  why doesn't it ask for root password. It only asks for user passwd?
<FJSS> does anyone know how to put a searchbar in azureus??
<Dr_Willis> _temp,  thats such a Faq. :) root is not allowed direct logging in. there is NO root password
<Flare183> !sudo | _temp
<ubot3> _temp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Dr_Willis> !root | _temp
<Jack_Sparrow> tardy, Correct.. As I said...   but if you drop the res to what I showed you you should be able to get effects
<ubot3> _temp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flare183> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> 1280x1024
<rhs> sander_m: what ? I have the same card, compiz works
<tardy> thank you again Jack_Sparrow, I will try that out
<gretsch> anyone know how to enable automounting of CDs for users in Gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Pelo> FJSS,  the ppl in #azureus-support probably know
<sander_m> rhs: Not for me, apparently. And trying to run glxgears crashes (and restarts) X
<soundray> gretsch: it's an option in System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<Pelo> gretsch, it should work by default
<sander_m> rhs: This is why I always buy Nvidia. `apt-et nvidia-glx` and never worry again :-)
<gretsch> it doesn't work by default
<gretsch> i will look there soundray
<Y-Town> How do I make a window open maximized when I select an app like firefox?  Nothing opens maximized
<gretsch> shows it as checked that it *should* work
<Pelo> Y-Town, it's a bit trickier the in windows,  you need to use devilspie and writte a little file for it
<Dr_Willis> Y-Town,  right click on the title bar - i think thers some options in there to set stuff like that.
<Dr_Willis> or was that in KDE. i forget which can do what.
<Dr_Willis> many window managers can rember such settings.
<mr_marvin> hi all. i managet to install ati's latest drivers and needed libraries and all works fine, but "glxinfo | grep direct" returns "Xlib: connection to :1.0 refused by server; Error: unable to open display :1.0". what should i do?
<Pelo> gretsch, cd usualy mount automaticlay to  /media , put a cd in , and browse your way to /media ,  it mightjust be they are not showing up on your desktop , that is easily fixed
<soundray> gretsch: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then insert the CD and look for any errors in the log
<Y-Town> Dr_Willis: I think thats kde
<Dr_Willis> Y-Town,  one of the reasons i perfer kde to gnome. :()
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, you are killing me
<rhs> sander_m: do you have a "Load glx" in the Module Section of your xorg.conf ?
<oneforall> whats the best app for screen capture movie for youtube?
<TeslaDave> Does anyone know if I can reinstall Gusty, using a sort of system recovery feature, or do I have to simply pop the disc in and rewrite the harddrive
 * Pelo is in the mood for a little banter toniight
<soundray> gretsch: or to verify Pelo's suggestion, run 'mount | grep cdrom'
<rhs> sander_m: Load "glx", forgot the quotes
<emet> TeslaDave, pop the disc and rewrite the hardware, try to backup your data first
<gretsch> soundray, i tail'd that file
<derdui_> pelo do you know what i could do with my ip2200
<Pelo> TeslaDave, just put the cd in and install again, put your /home folder on a different partiton to recover your data and settings
<emet> TeslaDave, Hardy adds a "system recoveryish" option, but afaik it's not in gutsy
<soundray> TeslaDave: you can of course reinstall from scratch, but have you tried to fix the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> TeslaDave, Suggestion.. if you reinstall. set up a second partition for use as /home
<Y-Town> Dr_Willis: yea.. I just decided to try gnome...  I was playing on kde for about a week.  Just seems that support is better for ubuntu as apposed to kubuntu
<sander_m> rhs: My module section is empty. No GLX. No DRI (I think that's supposed to be there too?). Nothing
<Pelo> derdui_, I missed the first part of your query ,  ip2200 should work with the ip2000 driver
<rhs> sander_m: add "Load "glx""
<Dr_Willis> Y-Town,  ive not noticed 'support' being any better. :) the docs are just always assuming the user is using gnome from what ive seen.
<sander_m> rhs: okay
<sfears> TeslaDave, burn your home directory to a dvd... reinstall.. & copy over your burned home drive
<gretsch> soundray, can you pm me to cut down the noise here?
<gretsch> i cannot pm you
<soundray> TeslaDave: to refine Jack_Sparrow's suggestion, shrink your existing root partition, install to the gained space and turn the 'old' root into your new /home
<TeslaDave> Thanks all, don't really care about the data
<Y-Town> Dr_Willis: yep... thats what I mean  :o)    as a new user it is just easier to follow whats out there  :o)
<tardy> how large should the / partition be then?
<derdui_> hmmmm yes, i guess the problem is that i cant change it to a local printer.... the field is grey...
<soundray> gretsch: we can meet in #ubuntu-classroom, it's quiet
<TeslaDave> Was ust wondering if there was an easier option than trying to dig up or re download the ISO
<Jack_Sparrow> TeslaDave, HAving a sep /home will make life easier at a point in the future
<Pelo> tardy, 5-10 gig is usualy sufficient
<Pelo> tardy, I have 10 gig but only use 3.5
<tardy> thank you pelo, i almost did this however I was unsure as to a sufficient size
<Dr_Willis> Y-Town,  a 'new' user wouldent even think about automaxamizing things. :) im always telling the wife.. maxamize that window so you can SEE what you are doing!
<oneforall> hmm guess no one knows:(
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ArthurArchnix> do you think I should enable bitmap fonts? I'm doing the reconfigure fonts thing... trying to make openoffice look nicer
<sfears> what's your question oneforall
<Pelo> tardy, it all depends on how many apps you install, and how big they are
<oneforall> sfears whats the best app for screen capture movie for youtube?
<sfears> ohh.. donutmonster?
<Pelo> oneforall, just copy the flash file from your /tmp folder and use convertit to converit it to avi
<mr_marvin> let me try again... "glxinfo | grep direct" returns "Xlib: connection to :1.0 refused by server; Error: unable to open display :1.0". what should i do?
<Pelo> oneforall, convertit
<sander_m> rhs: No effect
<oneforall> Pelo no to do the accuall capture of wow etc myself and upload to youtube :D
<Pelo> mr_marvin, do a forum search for the error msg
<sander_m> rhs: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf? I'll diff it with mine and see if I miss anything important
<mr_marvin> Pelo: ok
<robdeman_>  hello all -- just built FFMPEG + LIBX264 .... but FFMeg ays 'libx264' unknown encoder.. the lib is in "/usr/local/lib/" but not in "/usr/lib/" ... can it be that FFMPeg is confused and does only look in "/usr/lib/" and not into "/usr/local/lib/"  ?
<rogue780> !rtfm
<ubot3> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Webby`> hi
<Pelo> oneforall, recordmydesktop will let you record what goes on on your desttop, use convert it to turn it in to a flash file
<Webby`> how is everyone?
<Fruuctis> Hi channel!
<rhs> sander_m: http://pastebin.com/m7db677f8
<LjL> !botabuse > rogue780    (rogue780, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sfears> jfgi?
<edju> anybody  w/ the snd_hda_intel module, nvidia sound, conexant 5051?  alsamixer shows only master, pcm, capture and digital.  Shouldn't there be more?
<sfears> ohhh
<sfears> got cha
<Fruuctis> anyone know a good site for compiz themes? and might someone explain to be how i install them? Im using ubuntu 7.10
<oneforall> recordmydesktop ah ok will look at that oen . tried gtk-recordmydesktop . But I'd like to look at soem others :D
<Pelo> Fruuctis, www.gnomelook.org
<oneforall> thaks
<sfears> Fruuctis, google emerald themes & set them using the emerald manger in system/prefs/emerald
<Pelo> Fruuctis, just dragdrop them to the theme manager for the emerald them you need to import them in emerald
<mad_max02> is there anything for gnome as KMplayer ???
<Fruuctis> Pelo: Do i need to download any application for that
<Fruuctis> and how do i get theme manager?
<Pelo> Fruuctis, not for the compiz one,  you do need emerald installed for the emerald themes
<sfears> Fruuctis, system/prefs/emerald
<Fruuctis> but for compiz?
<sfears> it'll work
<Fruuctis> aint that the "cool" themes?
<Pelo> Fruuctis, menu > systsm > prefs > apperance
<eatatjoes2> can anyone help me get my MX700 (mouse) buttons to work in ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> Emerald is the compositing themer that kinda sorta goes along with Compiz.
<oneforall> err that is gtk-recordmydesktop  O_o
<Pelo> Fruuctis, compiz is not a theme , it is a compoziting manager, it give you effects
<nith> sudo shutdown -r now
<nith> uh
<nith> sorry
<nith> brb
<mfisch> Can anyone tell me how to figure out whether Ubuntu is using USB 2.0 or 1.x?
<Fruuctis> ok...but how do i install the themes..and is there a terminal command to install emerald
<mfisch> I'm seeing horrid file xfer times to a USB stick
<Pelo> SeveredCross, emerald is a window decorator
<Fruuctis> sry for asking simple questions..im new to ubuntu :P
<sfears> correct me if i'm wrong.. compiz is more like the window behavior manager & emerald is the visual theme manager
<sfears> they work together
<Pelo> mfisch, ubuntu supprts usb2
<mfisch> Pelo: I assumed as much, but I dont see any explicit "USB 2.0" info in /var/log/messages
<Pelo> mfisch, large files take a long time , it can take me 30 min to transfer 2 gig on my mp3 player
<mfisch> Pelo: I'm seeing 200MB in about 10 mins
<Pelo> mfisch, check the settings in your bios
<Fruuctis> how do i download emerald theme manager?
<Pelo> Fruuctis, sudo apt-get instal emerald
<mfisch> Pelo: good idea, I'll do that when I'm in fromt of it again
<sfears> Fruuctis, system/prefs/emerald
<Pelo> Fruuctis, emerald is not a theme manager , it is a replacement for metacity,  it deals with the title bars mostly,  for glass effects and such
<mfisch> a search for USB at ubuntu.org shows this, which is amusing: "TheFamousBrettWatson"
<gribouille> hi
<redDEAD> # join #bcm-users
<mfisch> famoUSBrett....
<redDEAD> join #bcm-users
<mfisch> redDEAD: use a slash
<mfisch> or nevermind
<gribouille> why does openoffice need a 4 million line patch to work on ubuntu ?
<Fruuctis> ok...but, first off...its a clean ubuntu dist..ive only downloaded advanced desktop efect manager...WHAT do i need to install a theme
<Fruuctis> and how do i install icons? :S
<Pelo> gribouille,works out of the box for me , don't know what you did wrong
<Pelo> Fruuctis,  drag drop the tar.gz file in the theme manager
<gribouille> Pelo, whay do you mean ?
<mfisch> why would you patch ubuntu instead of installing a deb?
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Pelo> gribouille, OOo works in ubuntu for me right from the install
<sander_m> rhs: Aside from keyboard layout and some whitespace, our xorg.conf's are identical
<rhs> sander_m: do you have AIGLX true in server layout ?
 * Pelo wants the floodbot brothers permenantly banned from the channel 
<sander_m> rhs: yes
<gribouille> Pelo, I downloaded the source package of OOo on ubuntu and it includes a 4 million line patch
<Pelo> gribouille, you tried instaling 2.3 %
<Pelo> ?
<Fruuctis> Pelo:  how do i install icons ?
<Pelo> Fruuctis,  drag drop the tar.gz file in the theme manager
<gribouille> Pelo, yes
<rhs> sander_m: ok, so it seems I can't help you anymore
<Fruuctis> ok
<essial> where do I need to go to learn how to contribute to Ubuntu as a developer?
<sander_m> rhs: There's also an integrates video card in my system
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Pelo> gribouille, well that's wath you get then you want bleeding edge ,  precompiled packages for ubuntu work right out
<ArthurArchnix> looking at my xorg.log file I see this ==) intel(0): DPI set to (100, 100)   that's not right. Anyone know how to manually tell xorg the resolution to use?
<sander_m> rhs: Could it me that ATI is simply enabled on the wring screen/device or something?
<gribouille> Pelo, that's not blleeding edge, that's the normal OOo package
<rhs> sander_m: i don't think so
<rhs> sander_m: what's your screen resolution ?
<Pelo> ArthurArchnix, dpi is not the same thing as resolution, but you can change the xorg.conf file manualy and restart x
<sander_m> rhs: 1440x900. That works correcty now
<Pelo> gribouille, isn'T 2.2 the current one in ubuntu ? in anycase youc an install OOo from the repos , don't know why you would go and get the source
<Pelo> !opsnack | LjL
<ubot3> LjL: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<rhs> sander_m: what does not work exactly ?
<bradley> helo, i have a laptop that i am trying to install Ubuntu on, and i get sevreal wierd things... first when ubuntu starts (even in the live cd) i see some messages come up about cannot allocate or access space some hexidecimal numbers, then when it starts sevreal programs, exit before i tell them to like Partition Manager, and when i got it installed i had problems with either: Add and Remove APPS, the Terminal, or Compiz - the first tim
<bradley> e it was only Compiz and i understood it to be because of my ATI card, but there were workaronds.... which i also need help doing but, the latest to problems bewielder me!!!!
<bradley> help!!!
<gribouille> Pelo, because the OOo package for ubuntu is completely broken
<spork969> what's a good video editing program? i really only need to trim the video a bit
<Pelo> gribouille, first I 've heard of it
<Pelo> Fruuctis, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ArthurArchnix> Pelo: I'm looking at the documentation now... dpi has to do with fonts though, which is what I'm concerned about. E.g., my fonts are set to 92, but xorg setup 100.. that can't be good right?
<sander_m> rhs: How about glxgears for starters :-)
<gribouille> Pelo, writer has a lot of bugs on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, did you get your script to work
<Fruuctis> i cant seem to drag and drop the tar-gz into the theme manager
<Pelo> ArthurArchnix, does it work ? if so leave it alone
<xq> spork969: Go get Kino or Cinelerro :)
<bradley> helo, i have a laptop that i am trying to install Ubuntu on, and i get sevreal wierd things... first when ubuntu starts (even in the live cd) i see some messages come up about cannot allocate or access space some hexidecimal numbers, then when it starts sevreal programs, exit before i tell them to like Partition Manager, and when i got it installed i had problems with either: Add and Remove APPS, the Terminal, or Compiz - the first tim
<bradley>  e it was only Compiz and i understood it to be because of my ATI card, but there were workaronds.... which i also need help doing but, the latest to problems bewielder me!!!help!!!
<sfears> bradley, when you get to the grub boot menu theres boot options like noapic & such that can occasionally solve hardware boot up issues.. mabey try some of them and see what happens??
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah. With more help.
<s2a> #math is an irc channel for math help, right? (haven't checked but assuming it is) is there an irc channel for grade 10 physical science help?
<rhs> sander_m: how about compiz ?
<spork969> xq: i need to edit .ogg video
<Pelo> Fruuctis,  sometimes,  the pakge gets repacked to include instrucitons, extract it onece, look in it , see if there is anothter tar.gz file in it , drag drop that one  in the theme manager
<rhs> sander_m: does the wobbly windows work ?
<sfears> s2a, physical science sort of falls under math
<cameodemon> compiz is to ubuntu what lung cancer is to lungs
<sfears> check out the #math channel & see where it leads you
<s2a> sfears, k, ill go there then, thx
<xyblor> help! when I install urxvt, it destroys the man pages for rxvt. what do I do?
<sfears> welcome
<Pelo> bradley, restate the actual problem without the background storry and more briefly,  this is a busy channel
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, Was the soultion to add ~/bin to PATH in my ~/.bashrc.
<xq> spork969: Can you convert and then edit?
<spork969> bradley: please don't repeat your questions
<bradley> sfears: i dont understand any of the Grub, terminal problems.... i have looked for the error message, and do not understand, also when i start up Ubuntu and its saying stuff it OK system clock isnt, and some intel_psg driver is missing and something about the system manufauter are missing
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I needed to edit /etc/sudoers to allow all users to run scripts in directory 'x' without a password. Then move those scripts there. Then call them with xterm -e /path/script.sh   I have now have a shortcut to disable touchpad, without installing synaptic drivers.
<Pelo> cameodemon,  try this one instead,   candy rots your teeth,  eye-candy rots your brain, say no to compiz
<spork969> bradley: never mind i was scrolled up and i thought you had reposted
<sander_m> rhs: I don;t think a default 7.10 install has wobbly windows (where are the setings for that?) but the menu's do fade in-an-out and all that. I don't think plain-jame metacity does that
<sander_m> s/jame/jane/g
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, thanks
<essial> can anyone spare a moment to help get me on the right path to contributing to ubuntu as a developer (as a MOTU I presume)
<spork969> xq: probably, but it would be easier to just edit as ogg
<xq> spork969: Ogg is supported by Kino as far as I though though.
<lukus> pelo: but doesn't it speed up yr system... because it puts handling of windows onto the gpu?
<xq> spork969: I am not sure about the other two, I use Kino.
<bradley> Pelo: i having problems: 1. getting Ubuntu installed CORRECTLY 2. getting the APP update to work 3.getting compiz to work
<Pelo> lukus, I woudln't know
 * regeya fires up kino to check on xq's claim...
<lukus> pelo: think it might... flying , wobbling windows get annoying after a while tho
<sfears> bradley, there's some kind of help option at the grub boot menu.. read thru the help file about boot options & simply type them in at the end of the command line that shows up when you pick extra options at the grub boot menu.. it's a long shot but it might work
<cameodemon> thats a good one. i like what compiz does but unless you are running some fast hardware it is a real drag to run it
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: This is what I added to /etc/sudoers     ALL     ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/scripts/
<xq> regeya: http://www.kinodv.org/docbook/ their own docbook has a screenshot!
<timo> can any one tell me how to backup files with nano editor
<bradley> sfears: i am not having problems booting, but it is ONCE i was booted
<rhs> sander_m: system > prefs > appearence, set the effects at maximum
<sfears> ok
<Pelo> bradley, try to install ubuntu from the alternate install cd, it is often more forgiving,  ( it's text based),  for  compiz to work start by installing the restricted drivers, but you migth not get alll functionnalities,  not sure why the updates don't work , you'll need to fix the rest first
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: For even more security, you can change that ALL to some made up group, then add users individually to the group. But I'm ok with this solution.
<Breakage> hi should fc-cache -fv be run as root and user or just root?
<regeya> lukus: yeah; it's a good thing that can be disabled, eh? :->
<xq> sorry
<xq> Kino only EXPORTS to Ogg
<xq> * Cinelerra NOW supports theora/ogg movie for input files. ...
<Pelo> timo,   sudo cp filename filename.backup
<sfears> does anyone in here use gRIP?
<spork969> xq: thanks
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: However, users can append any valid options to the end of those scripts. I haven't figured out how to block that yet.
<xq> spork969: np, sorry. I don't do Ogg.
<regeya> xq: s'okay; I was kinda hoping it was true.  I'd like mkv support as well.
<Y-Town> .
<sander_m> rhs: It wobbles
<bradley> Pelo: ok, but with compiz I have a problem with the ATI driver i think... but it doesnt allow me to use the advanced effects
<regeya> !ask | sfears
<ubot3> sfears: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spork969> xq: actually, i probably will have to convert anyway
<timo> pelo yeah but , inside the editor i see  "M-B Backup File"
 * regeya uses it but hasn't configured grip in a long time
<xq> regeya: Yeah, a lot of people like Ogg. I just haven't moved that direction yet. I still do AVI/MPEG and mainly convert to Flash format when it's all said and done for Web Production.
<Fruuctis> Pelo:  it doesnt work
<xq> spork969: hehe
<Pelo> bradley, you probably need the version of xgl that works with ati car,  aixgl I think
<sfears> i've never been able to figure out where it saves to
<regeya> oh heh sfears
<Pelo> Fruuctis, do you get a msg ?
<Fruuctis> iäve tryed to drag and drop the tar-gz
<bradley> Pelo: oh, cool do you know where i can get it???
<Fruuctis> what msg?
<FFForever> how long can my password be?
<Pelo> bradley, you better ask in #compiz
<spork969> xq: whats a good way to convert video?
<regeya> um...weird...gnome-do doesn't find grip. :-/
<sfears> not where grip is saved but where it saves the rips
<bluefoxx>  #hardware
<Pelo> Fruuctis,  when you drag drop the icon.tar-gz file in the theme manager ?
<regeya> um...that would be because I apparently don't have it installed...huh, I guess it's installed on my wife's lappy.  hang on a sec sfears
<Fruuctis> i've tryed to download a theme packade now...but its not a tar gz..the file i downloaded nothing happens
<Fruuctis> well..the tar-gz drop doesnt work either
<sfears> and i don't see any path options in the settings.. thanks regeya
<rhs> sander_m: actually, I've just tried the cube for the first time and it doesn't work
<xq> spork969: Probably ffmpeg
<Pelo> Fruuctis, gimme the link to the theme in question so I can have a look
<sfears> i've never been able to get cube effects to work
<Fruuctis> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Leopard?content=44814
<derdui_> if the driver v.2.60 supports also the ip4200, might i take a gutenprint to run my ip2200?
<sander_m> rhs: I'm now installing nexuiz to see if 3D support is any good. I imagine that even Mesa software can render wobbly Windows with 3 GB RAM and a dual core AMD64 (running an i386 ubuntu mind you...)
<Pelo> Fruuctis, hold on
<xq> spork969: Or mencoder -- use this: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/encoding-guide.html
<Fruuctis> ok
<xq> spork969: mencoder input_file.ogg -ovc lavc -nosound -o output_file.avi
<sander_m> rhs: What does `fglrxinfo` say in your CLI?
<regeya> sfears: hang on; I'm having to boot up wifey's machine.  you can define where the files are saved, tho
<xq> spork969: If you WANT sound remove the -nosound
<sfears> alright.. i'd like to know how
<regeya> heh, I think I could get it installed by the time her laptop is booted; give me a minute or so :-)
<Pelo> Fruuctis, that's not a regular theme I don'T know how you would go about installing it, you better look for another one
<sfears> seems like it should be pretty straight forward.. it however eludes me
<xq> spork969: And if you don't have mencoder sudo apt-get install mencoder
<rhs> sander_m: it doesn't say much appart from the name of the card and the OpenGL version
<rhs> sander_m: only four lines
<Breakage> should fc-cache -fv be run as root and user or just root?
<sander_m> rhs: Mine too. But do the last 3 say "Mesa" or something else?
<rhs> sander_m: no
<Pelo> Fruuctis, try this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme?content=13548
<Fruuctis> ok
<Fruuctis> now i have dragged and dropped into the emerald
<Fruuctis> and its there
<TaRDy> hi, i'm fairly new to unix and am getting  Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel., any suggestions?
<Fruuctis> how do i enable it?
<Pelo> Fruuctis,  in emerald ? just check it I tink
<Rezagrats> whats the linux alternative to imageready ?
<Fruuctis> its http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac4Lin+ver.0.4+Emerald+Theme?content=71995 that one
<Pelo> Fruuctis, I'm not very knowledgable of emerald
<sander_m> rhs: Only 4:30 mins remaining until Nexuiz is installed. That'll be a nice stresstest for the system
<Pelo> Fruuctis, it should work if you have decorator enabled in the compiz advance settings thingy
<rhs> sander_m: I'm going to bed
<rhs> sander_m: good luck
<Pelo> Fruuctis,  better ask in #compiz
<sander_m> rhs: Okay. Thanks for your help anyway
<gribouille> qwhen I type "info diff", I get the man page for diff. where can I find the info page for diff ?
<bluefoxx> so i have three 6.4 gig drives, but want to use them as one 19.2 gig drive in RAID. what raid level should i use?
 * Pelo actualy likes his desktop to look like gnome,  a slightly modified clearlook
<nayfly> Hey. I'm looking for a simple way of making a drive image of my linux partition. Can anyone suggest a program?
<xq> spork969: converting? ;-)
<spork969> xq: working on it
<nickrud> nayfly: partimage
<Fruuctis> well it works now
<xq> spork969: mencoder installed? :) just making sure you don't run into any problemos
<Fruuctis> now i need to know how to install icons?
<spork969> xq: mencoder installed with no problems
<frank23> gribouille: info page probably only contains the same thing as the man page
<spork969> xq: im just working on the syntax. im browsing through that link you sent me
<Pelo> Fruuctis, use tha link I gave you there is an icon pacakge , just drag drop it in  the appearance manager from the prefs menu
<xq> spork969: great and the command i gave you -- did you understand it (with or without audio option depending on needs)?
<spork969> xq: crystal clear
<xq> spork969: I gave you the correct ;-) hehe Did it give you an error?
<nayfly> nickrud: thanks! Am i able to save the image to a NTFS drive?
<xq> spork969: correct command*
<gribouille> frank23, no, it doesn't
<Fruuctis> what link?
<xq> spork969: Unless you needed added options
<spork969> xq: havent tried it yet, looking through the manual
<jorgp> what is a good app to pull down an entire website?
<Pelo> jorgp, nvu ?
<nickrud> nayfly: you can do all kinds of things: compress it, split it up into dvd size files, etc.   apt-cache show partimage   in a terminal gives you an overview
<xq> spork969: Ah okay
<xq> spork969: No problem
<sfears> jorgp.. check out remoteexploite.org
<Pelo> jorgp, nvm I just figured out what you aked
<nayfly> nickrud: Thank you so mch for that advice. :) i'll try it out
<regeya> ok sfears, under the Rip tab on Grip, look at the Rip subtab, which ALSO has a subtab named Ripper.  There is where you set where your files are saved to.  If the variable substitution eludes you, the help system explains it all nicely.
<xq> spork969: Another good manual/Wiki page http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide -- :) Just for your future reference if you like it more, really.
<regeya> ...also, I see that my old settings are gone.  drat.  that's what I get for using abcde ;-)
<FrozenFox> Hey guys. Anyone know how to fix the bloody gfxboot in hardy?
<spork969> xq: file not found: 'original.ogg'
<FrozenFox> no matter what i do, it seems to stay at the text mode. hehe
<sfears> i have a rip subtabe under the config tab regeya
<derdui_> i just ask me, why i cant choose local printer, i have now an other driver, can anybody help me please?
<frank23> gribouille: try installing the diff-doc package
<xq> spork969: You have to rename original.ogg to your filename of your .ogg file -- I.E. if it is called spork969movie.ogg then put that there
<gribouille> frank23, ok, thanks
<xq> spork969: I just put placeholder file names for you
<spork969> xq: i know, i figured it out
<xq> spork969: good deal
<spork969> xq: i typed the file name wrong
<Pelo> gotta go to bed, g'night folks
<sfears> and i do see the ripper subtab but i don't see any where to put a save to path
<Fruuctis> good night Pelo
<Fruuctis> thanks for the help:P
<Fruuctis> ^^
<bluefoxx> so i am getting one of these>http://www.positiveesolutions.com/store/product.php?productid=824757&cat=26&page=1 and am going to throw 3x6.4 gig drives into it, what RAID level should i use to have some data loss protection and still use them as at least a 12.5 gig drive?
<crxyem> anyone here ever look at pclinuxos ?
<grum_> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xq> crxyem: I am sure people have
<crxyem> just looking for others opinions on it
<Toma-> how does one list the available supported filesystem types?
<subsume> hi all. is there some way to access thin-client error logs? I'm trying to trace the cause of a failed client startup.
<xq> crxyem: Might want to ask in ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<crxyem> ah didn't know that existed
<gcg> hello, i changed my laptop hdd, is there a way to copy my ubuntu installition from my old hdd to my new one ?
<subsume> crxyem: well this is the unofficial ubuntu-offtopic
<subsume> =)
<xq> crxyem: Just a seperate channel for non-support things. This is the uno...what subsume said. lol
<subsume> you can ask here. but just like the ubuntu forums, you'll probably not get a reply =)
<xq> crxyem: ...but a good place to start is Google and distrowatch.com (.../exits stage left).
<soundray> gcg: yes, you need a USB adapter to connect your old disk though
<FrozenFox> gcg: you may want to look into partimage
<sfears> gcg.. yes you can.. might be easier to burn your /home to a disk.. resinstall ubuntu on the new hdd & then copy over the /home folder
<gcg> i boot my lappy with gentoo minimal cd, i copy all files with cp -pR * to my new hdd
<gcg> i reinstall grub
<FrozenFox> Does anyone know how to fix Hardy's grub gfxboot? It seems to be forever in text mode. :p the link someone gave above didn't help, as it wasn't gfxboot.
<sfears> you could just copy the / folder to a disk if it fits & use a ghosting image to put it on the new hdd.. but that would copy over any bad sectors as well
<soundray> Toma-: cat /proc/filesystems
<gcg> but it does not boot
<nayfly> nickrud: I'm trying to make an image of the linux system i'm currently running. However, it will not allow me to make the image because the partition is in use (obviously because i'm booted into it)... is there a way to circumvent this, or does this mean that i'll have to install another linux installation on another drive, and then image...?
<spork969> ok, here's a weird question: how would i go about converting a video to a gif?
<Toma-> soundray: cheers :)
<soundray> Toma-: this does not include filesystems available as modules that aren't loaded
<sfears> nayfly.. boot into the live cd & work from there
<FrozenFox> nayfly: try booting into a livecd.
<nickrud> nayfly: I used ...  see sfears above ;)
<FrozenFox> hehe. too slow, it seems
<sfears> nayfly.. see FrozenFox
<Toma-> soundray: ahh. im assuming ext3 should be built into the kernel tho right?
<nayfly> okay, but wouldn't the livecd have to have partimage already installed?
<soundray> Toma-: I'm not sure, I think it gets loaded from initramfs
<FrozenFox> not necessarily
<bluefoxx> ookay...i think i shall use RAID5...now to figure out how to download wikipedia onto my hard disk...that i may read it faster XD
<bengalikid> hello i have suse and  and windows and after installing windows it can run windows but after installing grub it can bring up opensuse menu. i am on opensuse right now. how can i load windows instead of suse?
<FrozenFox> i've installed and run gparted from a livecd before
<soundray> spork969: mencoder can do that
<FrozenFox> i dont see why partimage would be any different
<reikalusikka> what is the command I can get the web page source, something like wget?
<macogw> nayfly: the live cd has gparted
<Toma-> soundray: ahh rightio
<reikalusikka> I'm not sure what I'm talking about but I hope you do :D
<bluefoxx> and in the mean time, how can i replace my caps locks key with "compose"?
<bengalikid> hello i have suse and  and windows and after installing windows it can run windows but after installing grub it can bring up opensuse menu. i am on opensuse right now. how can i load windows instead of suse? i installed grub from ubuntu live cd
<nayfly> gparted you say. and that will make an image and write it to an NTFS drive?
<nayfly> just as a file, that is.
<macogw> nayfly: i didnt read the whole thing. its just a partitioner
<sfears> bengalikid, i'm not sure this is the proper support channel for you.. i'd say edit your grub file.. but i'm not even sure if SUSE uses grub
<FrozenFox> http://www.sysresccd.org/   this liveCD might have partimage on it, im not sure
<macogw> nayfly: making a direct, bit-by-bit copy of a drive is possible with dd
<reikalusikka> what is the command I can get the web page source, something like wget www.google.com?
<reikalusikka> I'm not sure what I'm talking about but I hope you do :D
<olskolirc> hi guys.  I have a projector hooked up to my computer with an 80 inch screen.  My display is a block in the middle of that screen.  How can I make it wider and higher with my Nvidia Gforce 6100 card please?
<TaRDy> for virtualizing an OS such as winXP pro, what program proven to be best?
<macogw> nayfly: but that wouldnt change the file system...it's an *exact* copy
<spork969> soundray: seriously?
<nayfly> I guess i'm not after a bit for bit copy. Just an image.
<FrozenFox> Tardy: its kind of a matter of preference. i prefer virtualbox. but many many prefer vmware
<sfears> reikalusikka, are you trying to circumvent opening a browswer & viewing source from there?
<soundray> reikalusikka: wget does get the source
<soundray> spork969: serious as cancer. man mencoder
<TaRDy> FrozenFox, I was kind of fond of virtualbox myself (partly because sun is trying to acquire them)
<nayfly> ALright cheers guys. I'll try out your suggestions.
<FrozenFox> Indeed. Sun ftw.
<mlLK> which directory does synaptic pkg mgr download it's files to?
<spork969> soundray: how?
<soundray> mlLK: /var/cache/apt/archives
<mlLK> soundray: k ty
<soundray> spork969: read 'man mencoder' to find out how
<reikalusikka> sfears I'm I can't see php by that way
<reikalusikka> ups
<mrgeorge> Hi there, I'm having major problems with Ubuntu 7.10
<reikalusikka> soundray: thanks for the advice
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: like?
<sfears> ohhh
<FJSS> how would I switch my default torrent program from bittorrent to azureus? I have azureus installed but firefox wants to open it with bittorrent
<sfears> is that how to pick up chicks??
<mlLK> soundray: is synaptic pkg mgr = aptitude?
<reikalusikka> where does the file save it self?
<mrgeorge> I think my vid card and sound card drivers aren't installed
<Starnestommy> mlLK: it's a different program, but synaptic and aptitude both manage packages
<soundray> mlLK: no. aptitude is a text-mode package manager. All of them use the same directory to cache packages, though
<bengalikid> hello i have suse and  and windows and after installing windows it can run windows but after installing grub it can bring up opensuse menu. i am on opensuse right now. how can i load windows instead of suse?
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: please open up a terminal/console/konsole from Accessories, and type glxinfo | grep direct
<sfears> mrgeorge, your sound card is more than likely not working becuase the volume levels in a mixer are turned down
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: if that command gives you direct rendering: yes, then your video drivers are installed ok
<mlLK> so all packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<reikalusikka> soundray: Where does the .html save it self?
<mrgeorge> frozenfox: it says yes
<mrgeorge> here is my problem: http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/4/3/10/f_Screenshot1m_3e389ac.png
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: then your video drivers should be fine. why do you think they are working incorrectly?
<soundray> reikalusikka: to the present working directory, where you launched wget. Find out the path with 'pwd'
<reikalusikka> ok
<mrgeorge> Frozenfox: beccause when i boot up, the image is really distorted, the screen appears only as 640*480
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: have you run nvidia-settings and changed the resolution? and when you say that, do you mean only on bootup or permanently?
<reikalusikka> soundray: thanks
<spork969> soundray: it won't animate
<mrgeorge> only in bootup, and when its booting up, I get a message from my monitor, invalid input or something like that
<mrgeorge> and I have an intel gma 3100 vid card
<spork969> soundray: this is what i typed "mplayer video.avi -vo gif89a:fps=15:output=gif.gif"
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: hrm, from what i understand, your video drivers (ie nvidia/ati) do not kick in until your system is almost fully loaded. until then, its a sort of default video driver deal.
<soundray> spork969: and did you try loading gif.gif in firefox?
<mrgeorge> FrozenFox: I don't have nvidia or ATI
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: intel?
<spork969> soundray: oh, i just assumed the image viewer would animate it
<mrgeorge> FrozenFox: yes, gma 3100
<soundray> spork969: so it worked?
<Decinoge> question
<spork969> soundray: fantastically, thank you
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: as long as direct rendering works in-os, they should be working correctly. i dont know why it's doing weird stuff prior to logging in, but it may work the same way as the nvidia/ati drivers and only load the direct rendering stuff just before the login screen.
<soundray> answer
<Decinoge> is there any application to do HTML and shit for web like dream weaver, for ubuntu of course.
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: i dont really know how to change the resolution prior to that point, however.
<soundray> !language | Decinoge
<ubot3> Decinoge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrgeorge> Frozenfox: does this title bar look messed up http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/4/3/10/f_Screenshot1m_3e389ac.png
<mrgeorge> its all re-arranged
<Decinoge> is there any application to do HTML and stuff for web like dream weaver, for ubuntu of course.
<Pici> !html | Decinoge
<ubot3> Decinoge: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Decinoge> Oo
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: it appears normal to me despite the large gaps in the panels. those should be there.
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: like left of 'bob' and right of the trash bin icon
<snypzz> anyone out there using wine for guild wars?
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: why?
<mrgeorge> FrozenFox: my name should be in the far right? I thought thats where the power button went
<Decinoge> i guess there is not
<snypzz> not finding .drive_c not there or something
<tonyyarusso> Decinoge: tried any of those?
<phoenix5002> hello, does anyone know if I can adjust 3d settings such as texture quality and mipmapping ect.. from a terminal?
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: you can move any item on the panel anywhere you want, and add/remove panel items at will via right click.
<FrozenFox> phoenix: nvidia or ati?
<soundray> Decinoge: none of them are comparable to Dreamweaver really, but the output code quality is generally better
<phoenix5002> ati
<mrgeorge> FrozenFox: do you know why when Ubuntu is both booting up and shutting down, my monitor gives me an invalid input signal for a few seconds?
<Decinoge> a few... not very confortable :\
<Decinoge> its a matter of user interface i guess :\
<soundray> Decinoge: it's a matter of leaving your comfort zone
<phoenix5002> FrozenFox: ati card (Radeon IGP 345M)
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: i really dont know. but as long as it works (with correct resolution in ubuntu) and direct rendering appears to be working, i dont think its something to worry about
<Decinoge> sorry soundray, i'm on the side of design that says "good design is the one that gives less effort/stress to the user"
<mrgeorge> FrozenFox: could it be because I have a really old (4 years) 15 inch lcd monitor?
<kerin> hey guys, can i ask a question?  i've already tried googling and to RTFM and please don't eat me.
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: but you may want to post your question on the ubuntu forums, if it is of concern.
<Pici> kerin: just ask :)
<phoenix5002> FrozenFox: I'm using the Open source drivers for ati.  and there is no catalyst control center or ati control panel or anything so i have no way to modify the settings.
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: i am using a 4+ year old crt monitor. it shouldnt be an issue.
<RequinB4> !ask | kerin, not hungry :P
<ubot3> kerin, not hungry :P: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<timo> can any one please make me a scrip that checks is totem is running if found runing it should be stopped or ended
<kerin> thanks!  will do.
<mrgeorge> FrozenFox: is 15 inch a problem?
<FrozenFox> phoenix5002: hmm.. one second. let me see here. one sec
<phoenix5002> FrozenFox: I wouldn't mind downloading a third party program or something if it would help
<tonyyarusso> timo: 'killall totem' ?
<soundray> Decinoge: I'm one of the kind that willingly sacrifices a bit of comfort to gain more control
<FrozenFox> phoenix5002: how did you install the drivers? restricted manager?
<timo> tonyyarussoif found running
<tonyyarusso> timo: well it sure won't do much if it's not.
<phoenix5002> no I don't have anything in restricted manager but "atheros hardware access layer (HAL)"
<kerin> nautilus won't open the links on my desktop.  "desktop entry" filetype, i think.  when i try it says it can't display [whatever] and "There is no application installed for this file type"
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: no, the size should not be a problem.
<Decinoge> one should not sacrifice the other, that's what it is smart design
<phoenix5002> FrozenFox: I'm using the default open source drivers Ubuntu gave me when I installed
<soundray> Decinoge: I guess among Linux users I am in the (if somewhat diminishing) majority
<Decinoge> interface design*
<timo> tonyyarusso: its hard to explain
<mrgeorge> FrozenFox:ok, one other thing, do you know why my computer is beeping all the time?
<FrozenFox> phoenix5002: ah. well, unless you have a specific reason to use those, i'd suggest using the ATI ones.
<soundray> Decinoge: well, Dreamweaver is not exactly an example of that
<Decinoge> there's not much better
<ceej_> hey all
<phoenix5002> FrozenFox: I tried the ATI drivers, but then I had no "direct rendering" so I switched back
<timo> tonyyarusso: if its not running it must run it but if its running it must top it :P
<FrozenFox> phoenix5002: which you can install from the restricted drivers manager or download "Envy" and install your drivers that way (the former case is better if possible)
<FrozenFox> phoenix5002: hmm. you may want to try envy, and see if you have better luck
<ceej_> does openoffice have conectors for the flowcharts....because all i can see are the shapes ?
<Starnestommy> FrozenFox: envy isn't supported or recommended
<gotgnu> all the fonts in openoffice are zeros what should I do ???
<Pici> !envy | FrozenFox phoenix5002
<ubot3> FrozenFox phoenix5002: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<tonyyarusso> timo: ah.  maybe something like if(pidof totem) then.
<phoenix5002> I also tried envy It said my card wasn't supported and I said "install anyway" and it messed up my comp
<FrozenFox> phoenix5002: hrmm. i see.
<kerin> however, the links in the "places" window work fine.  i've even tried making NEW shortcuts on the offchance that the specification changed or something and they still don't work.  my other thought was that i would have to set the program to "open" desktop entry files.  but nautilus doesn't give me the option, I assume to keep me from screwing anything up.
<timo> tonyyarusso: so it should be #bin/bash
<soundray> ceej_: the 8th symbol in the bar on the bottom gives you connectors
<timo> pidof totem
<timo> dont get it :P
<phoenix5002> FrozenFox: I'm happy with the driver I have now more or less, I just want to reduce some of the graphics to get a few more FPS in games
<FrozenFox> phoenix5002: sorries, i really dont know how to edit anything about the drivers outside of the official ones. >< have you tried perhaps manually installing them then?
<Scunizi> phoenix5002, you may not want to use envy to install the drivers.. it might break the upgrade coming out next month.. Wait until Hardy is out. It may have better support for ati...
<Decinoge> however, i didn't knew KompoZer, only Amaya and Iceape Composer
<Decinoge> this looks nice
<FrozenFox> Scunizi: he said he's already tried, and it failed
<phoenix5002> Scunizi: ya I already tried envy and it did mess stuff up, I'm not trying it again
<Scunizi> FrozenFox, ah.. ok.. same thing with automatix phoenix5002 ..
<RequinB4> !automatix
<ubot3> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<phoenix5002> but are there any third party apps that can edit my graphics quality settings?
<Scunizi> RequinB4, that's what I just said... :/
<Newbuntu2> I want to learn how to write programs that interact with a devices (eventually using a GUI). I'm thinking of learning python or C++. Does anyone have recommendations as to which language to use and a good development platform/program to use that is supported by ubuntu?
<FrozenFox> Scunizi: hehe. i never suggest automatix to anyone for well-discussed reasons, but i've never seen issues with envy. :)
<IndyGunFreak> boy Scunizi your 2 for 2 for bad advice..
<RequinB4> Scunizi - never fails to hit home if not from a bot
<RequinB4> I've seen plenty of people come here because automatix screwed their box
<themike> hi everyone
<RequinB4> hello themike
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, I suggested not using automatix.. don't know how you could imply otherwise.. it's like envy. might break things.
<IndyGunFreak> RequinB4: same here, PLENTY.. same on Envy
<themike> I've been away from linux for a while and I guess I need some help configuring my network...
<FrozenFox> yeh. i've seen it messed up for plenty of automatix users, though i've never encountered someone with envy trouble who -doesn't- otherwise have trouble installing the drivers anyway
<Rizzla> hey does someone know a good channel i should go into to ask about some usenet stuff?
<phoenix5002> OH, perhaps I can edit some settings for wine?  the game I want to edit the quality settings for uses wine
<FrozenFox> so i always suggest it only as a last resort :0
<FrozenFox> :)*
<bengalikid> what command  is it to ind out what my partitions are in linux?
<Emilian> any good joox-like sites?
<Dr_willis> bengalikid,  sudo fdisk -l   is one way
<themike> from the graphic interface, it looks like my onboard realtek 8100 is not detecded, but from the lshw
<Dr_willis> Emilian,  Not any more - that ive seen. veoh.com is ok.
<Scunizi> bengalikid, blkid is another for mounted partitions.
<RequinB4> general question that's been bugging me, what is fstab?
<Dr_willis> !fstab | RequinB4
<ubot3> RequinB4: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<timo> what dose if(pidof totem) then . do?
<kerin> okay well i've found a workaround for my problem for the moment, sort of
<Dr_willis> RequinB4,  file system table - I guess. :) is what it stands for.
<RequinB4> ah, so like if you had /home on a different file system
<Emilian> well that sucks
<RequinB4> parition(
<FrozenFox> mrgeorge: if youre still here, i have no idea regarding the beeps. it would be more helpful perhaps to find out when specifically it beeps, recreate it, and then we might be able to help.
<Dr_willis> RequinB4,  it defines where the various filesystems get mounted.
<kerin> if anyone else has desktop links that don't work you can replace them with program launchers that run "naurilus [uri to open"
<kerin> thanks for at least listening, guys
<Rizzla> anyone can help me get some help on getting up and running with usenet
<Rizzla> not sure if this is the right channel for that kind of stuff
<themike> damn, so many people talking at the same time, any way anyone can help me with the basic networking in a private window?  I know networking very well in windows, I wont need anyone to explain what an ip adress is, just how to enable my network card in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> themike: depends on the type of networking card.
<snypzz> anyone out there using wine for guild wars??
<timo> is my script ok ? http://pastebin.ca/937553
<Rizzla> can anyone read what i'm typing or am i muted or something
<Starnestommy> Rizzla: we can see you
<TaRDy> is amarok any good?
<A86> i installed vbox
<Scunizi> TaRDy, yep
<A86> but still cant run farcry
<FrozenFox> snypzz: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194  no, but people don't seem to have too many issues. do you have a problem in general?
<Dr_willis> A86,  you are trying to run farcry in side windows inside virtualbox?
<soundray> Rizzla: you are muted
<A86> yes
<themike> lshw -C network shows my network card, but system administration network tools dosent let me configure the eth0 interface
<snypzz> yes
<Dr_willis> A86,  GOOD LUCK with that...
<Rizzla> soundray, if i'm muted than how did you read what i wrote
<Dr_willis> A86,  any 3d game will proerly not run very well.
<A86> can you suggest how i can run farcry?
<Dr_willis> A86,  use wine/cedega
<themike> everything (including ther hardware address) is "not available"
<soundray> Rizzla: now I can read you, but faintly. Strike your keys harder.
<Rizzla> haha
<Rizzla> good one
<A86> when i use wine i get error
<themike> and the realtek website says driver is built in the kernel
<snypzz> would like to know if I need to create a folder to find windows apps wile using wine
<Dr_willis> !appdb | A86
<ubot3> A86: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<smick> I'm installing ubuntu on a partition, to dual boot it with xp pro. Getting failure with grub loading. It says it can't write.
<Rizzla> anyone use usenet or giganews?
<snypzz> general folder
<A86> i didnt have luck with wine
<snypzz> or something
<FrozenFox> snypzz: wine apps install to /home/yourname/.wine/drive_c
<acfrazier> I need help with setting up my Realtek RTL8187B wireless card.. I'd like to enable wireless functionality of my laptop, currently wired in.
<A86> i was told to use vbox
<Rizzla> i'm just looking for some help or advice with getting usenet up and running
<Dr_willis> A86,  may want to try a newer wine, or cedega. You are not going to get good 3d game play from virtualbox or vmware -
<themike> no one can help about enabling that network card?
<soundray> Rizzla: if you don't get an answer straight away, it usually means the expert you're looking for is not logged on. Try again after a while (10+ min)
<Dr_willis> A86,  espicially a game thas as gfx intensive as farcry
<Scunizi> Rizzla, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/evolution-and-usenet-598559/
<A86> how do i install wine cvs?
<smick> what do you do if grub fails, use lilo?
<A86> or cedega?
<FrozenFox> A86: you won't get farcry to work with virtualbox/vmware. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2348&iTestingId=13379
<Dr_willis> A86,  there is some up to date wine repository. or go to the cedega homepage and try the demo
<rob_ludwick> join #ubuntu-us-in
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubot3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Scunizi> smick, reinstall grub typically.. if you have multiple drives it might have been placed on the wrong drive.
<A86> demo?
<FrozenFox> A86: far cry is officially supported by cedega http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3297
<A86> whats the limits?
<Dr_willis> A86,   go to the home page and find out.
<Rizzla> thanks sunizi, but i guess my question was more general in the sense that i'm looking to sign up to one of the premium services, but wanted to know which would be best
<smick> Scunizi: it recognizes the other windows partition, and tries to write to boot loader then fails.
<Rizzla> as far as linux compatibility with their software
<smick> I've retried it in the main menu, it lets me go there.  still failing.
<Rizzla> i know giganews has an accelorator, but its win only.
<hdevalence> What tool do I need to convert a .daa to an .iso
<crxyem> so, any ideas why I see 100% processor usage, and coming out of standby, the screen res drops to 800x 600 and I need to restart my session to fix it
<Scunizi> smick, using the live cd check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<A86> howto install
<A86> i went to the homepage
<A86> no info
<smick> scunizi: if I'm using the alterative text installer will I be able to do anything at the moment?
<FrozenFox> A86: cedega or wine?
<Dr_willis> A86,  you are a fast reader then.. they have downloads you install
<riekal> hey
<A86> cegega
<Dr_willis> !cedega
<ubot3> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Scunizi> smick, probably not.. unfortunatly..
<FrozenFox> A86: cedega is not free like wine.
<Dr_willis> cedega had a 30 day or somthing demo last i looked.
<A86> what is free that i can use for farcry?
<Scunizi> smick, unless you reinstall and choose lilo. I've never used lilo
<themike> can anyone just tell me how to set my eth0 interface to 192.168.1.2?  in network tools, on eth0, the "configure" button is grayed, but the lshw -C network command shows my ethernet adapter and driver and all
<FrozenFox> A86: it is ~5$ a month for a min of 3 months last i checked (a long time ago) for lifetime program use, but 3-month updates. Wine can run farcry so-so according to wine's appdb.
<FrozenFox> A86: and wine is free.. cedega is not.
<A86> can you help me get it to run on wine?
<smick> Scunizi:  so the live CD will let me get around this error.  Seems like the same thing will happen.
<bradley> hey when i was installing Ubuntu it said this "the secuity updates at ubuntu.com could not be accessed, those updates will be made available to you at a later time, the commented out entires can be seen here etc/apt/sources.list
<Scunizi> smick, probably.. do you have multiple drives?
<A86> i have wine 0.9.46
<themike> why do you guys ignore me, am I doing something wrong?
<FrozenFox> A86: that is VERY old.
<A86> how do i upgrade?
<FrozenFox> A86: are you on feisty or gutsy?
<bradley> themike: lol they do that sometimes
<A86> im running ubuntu gusty
<amenado> themike ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<Dr_willis> A86,  for the 'latest' wine - check --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624644
<FrozenFox> A86: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Scunizi> smick, the live cd will give you an environment that will allow you to reinstall grub..
<smick> Scunizi: I'm running a 3 partition sata 300 GB.  I used the last 90GB for linux, or tried to.
<Dr_willis> A86,  that forum shows how to add the  latest wine repos to the package listing.
<fabio> anyone running ms office with wine -?
<smick> Scunizi: if I continue without grub, I can't boot into linux, then I can use the live CD and create grub listing?
<bradley> hey when i was installing Ubuntu it said this "the secuity updates at ubuntu.com could not be accessed, those updates will be made available to you at a later time, the commented out entires can be seen here etc/apt/sources.list
<FrozenFox> fabio: which version?
<smick> scunizi, I'm not even sure if I continue with this install if I can boot back into windows.
<Scunizi> smick, try the live cd.. that will probably fix it all for you.. don't reinstall just follow the instructions on the link I gave you. You can't boot into linux unless grub installs.
<themike> hmmm, ifconfig [...] tells me permission denied and I'm using the only account I created during setup   :(
<fabio> 2003
<amenado> bradley during your install, internet access was not available, so it deferred
<Itaku> is there a way to run linux terminal commands in mirc?
<bradley> amenado: how do i fix this?
<amenado> themike sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<season-shifter> sudo ifconfig?
<FrozenFox> fabio: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3214
<season-shifter> crap, treed
<Starnestommy> Itaku: not in mirc, but I know xchat and irssi can run some terminal commands
<Dr_willis> Itaku,  if you mean in your IRC client - most in linux support the /exec command
<smick> scunizi:  thanks, I'll continue with this install where grub failed I guess, and if my computer doesn't boot, I'll make sure and get the Live CD going and correct the problem.  That's what you mean?
<crxyem> is there a way to generate a list of all installed packages so after I do a fresh install I can do a diff between the fresh install and what I had installed ?
<amenado> bradley-> sudo apt-get upgrade once you have an establish internet access
<themike> error fetching interface information: device not found
<Scunizi> smick, yep
<Dr_willis> Itaku,  try /exec fortune
<bradley> amenado . what about the commented out stuff
<prince_jammys>  /j #trivia
<themike> so I need a driver?
<smick> scunizi, cool thanks
<acfrazier> any way to fix the security updates disabled during install?
<Scunizi> smick, did you also create a seperate /home partition when installing?
<herky> has anyone seen the occurrence of their drive enumerations changing after install?  sda is now, sdc, etc.
<TaRDy> setting up mySQL question
<amenado> bradley what about them?
<bradley> amenado: how do i uncomment them out???
<amenado> herky its possible, if you have mixed sata and pata
<A86> ok im installing wine 9.57
<Scunizi> herky, yes.. depends on where the drives are plugged into the mother board vs. boot order.
<fabio> FrozenFox thankx: http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2008/01/running-ms-office-2003-under-linux-with.html seems it's ossible
<A86> ok installed
<amenado> bradley you use an editor
<bradley> i know... but how???
<fabio> openoffice is too bad for my purposes
<Scunizi> herky, and what A86 said  :)
<Optimus55> hey
<FrozenFox> fabio: you may also want to look into wine-doors. i think they have ms office working in it too, but im not sure. but it is unsupported and beta quality.
<bradley> amenado: i know but how, because now i cant use the add remove application thing
<herky> hmm, i would only expect that if i had changed any of the above
<A86> so what do i do next?
<herky> which i haven't
<reikalusikka> does any1 here have experience in apache? I'm trying to use authentication and wondering how to implement sll or some serious secure system.
<reikalusikka> ssl*
<mauro_rioiv> any can help me to do work a broadcom 4311, in 7.10 !  Please ....
<themike> sudo ifconfig 192.168.1.2 tells me "192.168.1.2: error fetching interface information: Device not found", does that mean I dont have the driver even though the realtek website says its built into the kernel??
<amenado> bradley what thingy? where are you at? what command?
<Decinoge> KompoZer enjoyed
<A86> ok i got wine 0/9/57 installed
<macogw> reikalusikka: http://cacert.com does site certs for authentication...if that helps
<SouperSauce> hello everyone. I'm having some trouble with kmail and I don't know if this has something to do with it but I'm running it under GNOME
<A86> what do i do next?
<bradley> i did the sudo apt get upgrade
<Decinoge> easy to work with tables, and i like tables
<macogw> reikalusikka: for ssl...i think there's a mod_openssl
<reikalusikka> macogw: thanks I'll try that
<Decinoge> no need for hardcore stuff... just to look good
<bradley> and it rad some stuff and it said 0 upgrades 0 newly installed 0 remove and 0 not upgrade amenado
<amenado> themike-> may i suggest a tutorial on network with linux? the very basic
<FrozenFox> A86: run your far cry setup exe w/ wine and see if you have any better luck than before, first off..
<amenado> bradley you are not answering my questions,
<A86> ok
<A86> brb
<amenado> bradley what thingy? where are you at? what command?
<bradley> amenado: i am trying to get the add remove programs to work, and get the updates as normal and i think that those commented out entires are the key... what do you mean???
<themike> please, yes, suggest one because those I can find all suppose that you already have the driver working at 1st boot
<bradley> amenado: i just did the sudo apt-get upgrade
<mauro_rioiv> any can help me to do work a broadcom 4311, in 7.10 !  Please ....
<gregbrady> Is it normal for two machines using smb to take about 10 minutes to be able to see what directories are shared?
<amenado> bradley and i already explained to you the cause of error
<bradley> amenado: which was?
<Optimus55> mauro_rioiv: I have a bcm4311 and 7.10 64bit, what kind of problems you have? bcms suck a lot....
<amenado> bradley scroll back and read what i posted
<timo> i done my script :)
<netopalis> Haldo - all of my USB ports have stopped working.  Any suggestions?
<buffdaemon> I am not able to login through console but able to login through putty. please help me
<crxyem> so, any ideas why I see 100% processor usage, and coming out of standby, the screen res drops to 800x 600 and I need to restart my session to fix it
<bradley> amenado: right and i DID the sudo apt-get upgrade like you told me, and it didnt fix the add/remove programs
<mauro_rioiv> i have start the BCM43XX by hand ... this not start auto...
<gregbrady> crxyem, have you tried to run the system monitor to watch what is goning on?
<mauro_rioiv> and this is the dmesg ...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59212/
<amenado> bradley read again,  what did i mention about internet access ?
<bradley> amenado: right and I HAVE internet access now!
 * netopalis is sad...
<bradley> amenado: am i supposed to reinstall???
<amenado> bradley nope, your upgrade can be done with that command
<hanasakiRemote> Whoops, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<hanasakiRemote> how do I fix that?
<bradley> amenado: and it didnt fix anything!
<netopalis> Anyone mind helping me with my lack of USB?
<amenado> bradley you can uncomment what ever is security related source.. or do it via gui...system ->adming->synaptic  choose source and then update
<crxyem> gregbrady, yes, I have all looks normal
<arakthor_> which man page package as the documentation for pthread?
<arakthor_> has*
<gregbrady> crxyem, hmmmm
<mauro_rioiv> Optimus55: you copy that ?
<smick> do I need a separate home partition when installing ubuntiu?
<amenado> bradley what i meant source was   settings and a window or sources should pop
<SouperSauce> it's a good idea to smick
<smick> i made my spare partition the / root and that's it.
<arakthor_> smick: no, if you don't, it uses space from the / partition
<neosix> hello!
<smick> ok, scunizi asked me that and I wondered if it might have affected grub failure
<amenado> bradley what i meant source was   settings ->(repositories) and a window or sources should pop
<Optimus55> mauro_rioiv: with that card i've tried a lot, but haven't had success with the native driver in ubuntu. i get the same XMIT error, MAC suspend failed
<bradley> amenado: no, nothing happened... screw this im just going to reinstall UBUNTU YET AGAIN!!!! prob. the 4th time
<amenado> my fingers are quick on the enter
<crxyem> I'm thinking it's something strange from doing an upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10
<gregbrady> crxyem, so how do you know your processor is used 100%?  Won't that indicator tell you what is sucking up the processor time?
<smick> I used the text installer, grub failed, I continued anyway, now i'm going to go back with a live cd and maybe fix and get grub to actually write itself
<Optimus55> mauro_rioiv: could just be my hp laptop because i know othe ppl have done it. but for me only ndiswrapper works in the current ubuntu
<amenado> bradley if you do that, well see you here the 5th asking same..
<smick> is there a way to check the downloaded iso to see if it's all there. I made a coaster and I don't know if it was the CD burn or the iso.
<amenado> smick mount it
<smick> before I try downloading again.. I want to check the iso.
<Slant> In Hardy, is there a way to disable scim without uninstalling it?
<anonusr> md5 sum?
<Slant> For a single user?
<Optimus55> mauro_rioiv: although the latest kernel has might better support for bcm4311 and it works flawlessly when i tried it on fedora 9 alpha
<Pici> !verify
<ubot3> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<smick> amenado: can I mount in windows xp?  I've never done that.
<Optimus55> much*
<amenado> smick ahh then you must be in linux to mount it
<smick> I'll check that.. never used md5 before either.
<crxyem> a superkaramba script that is running cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz' | sed -e 's/.*: //'| sed -e 's/\..../ MHz/'" every so often
<smick> amenado: yes the first CD burned failed, failed the check I mean.  before I waste another CD, I thought, maybe I shoudl check the ISO.
<amenado> smick next time tell us the background story, i told you i guess wrong
<anonusr> quick question; do the nvidia drivers work for PNY cards?
<smick> that's cool.  I'll check md5 matching or whatever it's called.
<Pici> anonusr: if they have nvidia chipsets
<SouperSauce> they should work for anything with an nvidia chipset
<icesword> guys,rise up rise up,tell me where does xp hides its logs?
<Pici> icesword: ##windows
<icesword> come on,they don't know
<acfrazier> can't get stupid flash plugin installed..
<crxyem> well, I thik I'm going to try a fresh install
<Emilian> what does this mean: resident set size
<anonusr> So, if the card was a PNY geforce, than it is probably comparable to the nvidia geforce?
<gregbrady> crxyem, a fresh install seems kind of radical!
<Jahromeo> hi guys is there any reason i cant see any skype contacts listed in ubuntu
<Jahromeo> all my contact show up fine in windows
<Jahromeo> for that same username
<regeya> anyone know if it would be possible to write gnome do plugins in boo?
 * regeya has used neither c# nor boo, so it's not a huge deal; boo just looks more python-like, and c# looks like pushing rope...just personal preference
<amenado> for those interested in X windows, the new book "X power Tools" by Chris Tyler publ- Oreilly can be read online at.. http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596101954/toc.html
<SouperSauce> anonusr: nvidia makes chipsets, other companies use the chipsets to make cards. your PNY card should have some nvidia certification or something
<Jahromeo> hi guys is there any reason i cant see any skype contacts listed in ubuntu - windows box is fine with same username - any ideas?
<amenado> a good book to read..neat little tricks..
<trev> does anyone know why the clock in ubuntu does not automatically adjust for daylights saving time?
<amenado> trev mine did
<Optimus55> so did mine
<crxyem> gregbrady: radical yes, but maybe necessary, as nothing else has seemed to wrok
<DG19075> as did my clock
<regeya> as did mine, trev; make sure you have your timezone set correctly
<TaRDy> mySQL is not myFRIEND
<crdlb> trev: sounds like you're not using the right timezone
<mauro_rioiv> Optimus55: i have the latest kernel, or not ?
<trev> ok ill look it up thx
<Optimus55> mauro_rioiv: which kernel are you using?
<SouperSauce> I'm having a problem running kmail/kontakt in gnome. I've set up a gmail imap account and i can see entries for my gmail folders but they're all blank and I can't seem to find a way to change them
<mauro_rioiv> uname -r  ????
<gregbrady> crxyem, ok, just thought we could save you from that.
<trev> ask for more than you want
<trev> then people will make offers
<anonusr> checked the card, it has what looks like a very small nvidia symbol on the back. thanks for the help.
<mauro_rioiv> Optimus55: uname -r = 2.6.22-14-386
<regeya> trev: assuming you're using gnome, System  -> Preferences -> Date & Time
<Jahromeo> so nobody has any issues or input wrt skype not showing contacts?
<Optimus55> by latest, i meant the 2.6.24 kernel
<trev> regeya:yeah its set for New York which is where i am but im thinking ill just adjust it forward an hour
<regeya> trev, what release of ubuntu are you using
<SeveredCross> Any G3 Mac users here?
<pstv> help.. which gstreamer plugin is for DVD?
<trev> 6.11
<SeveredCross> #ubuntu-powerpc seems dead.
<trev> i believe
<Optimus55> mauro_rioiv: although technically the latest is 2.6.25. check www.kernel.org
<SeveredCross> 6.11? That's an interesting release.
<SeveredCross> Do you mean 6.10?
<trev> regeya: yes
<bnalohim> im a nowie.. can enyone help me configure my dual boot... i cant get my windows xp runing from my grub.. i get a filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<trev> regeya: my harddrive is almost full so i never updated it
<xyblor> Is there a way to make an alias that applies for the whole xsession, not just for bash?
<regeya> whoops...somehow I screwed up MY timezone.
<pstv> anyone know which gstreamer is for dvd?
<SeveredCross> xyblor: Er, how do you mean?
<trev> regeya:i just set it forward one hour
<SeveredCross> You mean something that everyone could use by executing from a terminal?
<anonusr> SeveredCross, one g4 powermac user.
<Jahromeo> man can someone please please let me know if skype has issues with regards to showing contacts - none of mine appear on this box but theyre available on my windows box
<xyblor> SeveredCross: I want an alias that I can run from my window manager, which is before bash has begun
<trev> regeya:tempory but funtional, do you think its worth updating to the newest version of ubuntu?
<regeya> trev: well...there may be a better fix, but sure
<SeveredCross> xyblor: Write a shell script, place it in /usr/local/bin/ and make it executable?
<SeveredCross> anonusr: Do you run a dual boot or just Ubuntu?
<pstv> which Gstreamer plugin is for DVD?
<regeya> SeveredCross: you having an ubuntu ppc issue?  I use debian ppc at work, used to use ubuntu lts, what's the issue...
<xyblor> SeveredCross: but it's a command that already exists ("urxvt")
<anonusr> dual boot, I've found it helps to have a small mac partition in the even you kill the yaboot partition (pram reset)
<SeveredCross> regeya: Just problems with actually getting it to boot.
<SeveredCross> I have OS X installed on the 2nd channel IDE master, and Ubuntu on the 1st channel IDE slave.
<regeya> oho, that's often been my *ahem* cross to bear, SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> When I go to boot after the installer has finished (Ubuntu or Debian, same applies to both), nothing happens.
<bnalohim> im a nowie.. can enyone help me configure my dual boot... i cant get my windows xp runing from my grub.. i get a "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<SeveredCross> I get the blinking ? of doom, and then it just drops to OS X boot.
<kanuha> is there a setting or program that will connect to wireless connections when I enter into a wi-fi area?
<SeveredCross> If I pull the OS X disk out totally (unplugged its IDE cable), I just get the blinking ? of doom permaently.
<anonusr> do you have the small partition needed for yaboot to run to select mac or linux?
<regeya> SeveredCross: I know you've probably already done this, but have you tried to boot up while holding down the option key?  that should give you a list of bootable systems
<SeveredCross> anonusr: Yep, bootstrap is there, it has yaboot installed.
<Jeriath> so my filesharing iwht my winxp machine has been working fine till my spring break. I came back and i get this: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Jeriath> any ideas
<smick> I just got a new shuttle, and XP won't load drivers for the on board sound.  Before I get an return slip from shuttle, I was going to check with ubuntu, see if sound works. do I even need to install it or will the live cd tell me?
<SeveredCross> regeya: I don't think this Mac is recent enough, it's a B&W G3, I've heard tell that wasn't introduced till the G4's.
<anonusr> can you boot with a live cd?
<SeveredCross> anonusr: Yep, can.
<regeya> oh...b&w.  wow
<anonusr> is the /etc/yaboot file pointing to the right harddrives?
<SeveredCross> I can try Option, but I doubt it'll do.
<subsume> sudo ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.150 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1 gives me an error =(
 * regeya sits back
<SeveredCross> anonusr: Yep, sure is. Linux is /dev/hdb3, which makes perfect sense.
<subsume> sudo ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.150 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1 gives me SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument. Why??
<SeveredCross> 2nd partition, 2nd drive, 1st IDE channel.
<timo> join #mythtv-users
<anonusr> and bootstrap is on the master
<SeveredCross> Yeah Option doesn't work
<Jahromeo> man can someone please please let me know if skype has issues with regards to showing contacts - none of mine appear on this box but theyre available on my windows box
<SeveredCross> anonusr: Nope, bootstrap is on the slave.
<baddhabit> how do i tell if my kernel is 32 bit and not 64 bit?
<kanuha> is there a setting or program that will automatically connect to the strongest wifi signal when I enter into a wifi area?
<anonusr> perhaps that's the problem. I think it needs to be able to get to yaboot before anything else, and to do that I think it needs to be on the master drive.
<Optimus55> Jahromeo: i don't get that problem with skype. are you using stable release or beta?
<Scunizi> did someone get their answer about converting .daa files to iso earlier?
<genii> baddhabit: uname -m
<Jahromeo> beta the one that pops up in synaptic - optimus55
<Jahromeo> i dont have an option for a stable release
<postmodern> how do i quickly upload some files off a default ubuntu install
<postmodern> from the command line
<SeveredCross> anonusr: Hmm.
<SeveredCross> I'll try installing it to the master as soon as I get some Tiger CD's to reinstall from if need be.
<amenado> subsume-> what is the 192.168.0.1  for?
<Jahromeo> where did you get your release optimus55
<subsume> amenado: just trying to play with gateways to see if i can get one that works
<Optimus55> Jahromeo: hm.. i avoid using the beta. have you checked www.skpye.com? i'm sure i remember seeing the .deb package there
<regeya> anonusr, SeveredCross: I think anonusr is onto something.  I think you may need to make your ubuntu install master, and you can set up yaboot (I think) to boot tiger.
<amenado> subsume-> thats not how you configure a nic card
<Jahromeo> would i have to first remove skype from synaptic before i installed the .deb?
<SeveredCross> I'll try that next. I have Tiger CD's that I got from the guy who I bought the B&W from, but they're images in DMG format on a USB stick.
<georges> hi all, I installed ubuntu and I tryed playing some mp3 and it sayd I needed to install codecs, so I let it install gstream or something like that and it dosent still says I dont have the codec, I can't evewn find the package in "add/remove"....  anyone can help?
<SeveredCross> So I need to get them onto the Mac.
<mkz> I am having a problem with a program and time zones.  The date/time on my server is correct, but my application is off by an hour.  I want to verify what time zone my server is configured for.  What is the file that sets the timezone?
<SeveredCross> Convert them to .cdr.
<SeveredCross> Rename that to .iso.
<SeveredCross> Then burn them.
<subsume> amenado: I have a ubuntu lab and all the client machines stopped conencting to the internet. i don't know what else to do
<subsume> amenado: it was someone else's advice
<regeya> I have to confess I've never set up a linux/os x dual boot machine tho :->  I do know now that I think back I've tried booting debian from a slave drive, and it failed miserably
<Optimus55> Jahromeo: yeh you should. give it a shot. remove it from synaptic first, then install the current release http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<amenado> subsume-> which host are you configuring ? the gateway? any of the clients?
<regeya> though to be fair that was on a machine with a sonnat ultra ata card, so I kinda assumed it was a sonnet issue and not a mac issue :-}
<Jahromeo> thanks
<subsume> amenado: clients
<SeveredCross> regeya: Yeah, this is the built-in card.
<SeveredCross> It's a Rev. 2 B&W, so it should be okay.
<amenado> subsume-> is the gateway working?
<regeya> (the sonnet ultra ata cards, amongst other things, couldn't run os x 10.1, and show up as scsi cards in os 9 iirc)
<georges> I installed ubuntu and I tryed playing some mp3 and it sayd I needed to install codecs, so I let it install gstream or something like that and it dosent still says I dont have the codec, I can't evewn find the package in "add/remove"....  anyone can help?
<subsume> amenado: the client gateways aren't.... they can only connect to LAN
<SeveredCross> georges: YOu probably want ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<subsume> amenado: server can connect...and i am connected with my laptop plugged into a router.
<subsume> amenado: I was updating the server when all the client machines simply stopped connecting to WAN
<netopalis> Haldo - none of my USB devices are being recognized by Ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<georges> yeah, I most probably want this "ubuntu-restricted-extras" I guess, but can you help me about getting that?
<amenado> subsume-> please describe your network layout
<icesword> netopalis, usb,usb drive ?
<netopalis> USB drive, webcam, MP3 player or digital camera
<netopalis> And I've tried on all 3 ports
<SeveredCross> georges: Open a terminal, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SeveredCross> Then enter your password when sudo asks for it.
<subsume> amenado: dear god I wish I knew totally. I can paste you ifconfigs if you want
<Jahromeo> georges - w32 codec pack would help with video not sure about audio
<amenado> subsume also describe the functionality of our server, serves what? or is it acting as router/gateway?
<icesword> netopalis, you need to mount them
<netopalis> How do I do this?
<regeya> SeveredCross: still, it's not a bad idea to try swapping your drives, getting yaboot set up, then try...hang on, I'm at home, and amongst other things that means I'm in broadband no-man's land...and I can't just check the yaboot manpage since I use x86 at home...
<subsume> amenado: I am trying to retrace the steps of the crazy network technician who was here before
<icesword> netopalis, attach it,sudo mount -a
<SeveredCross> regeya: That's alright, I'll do some experimenting with it soon.
<SeveredCross> I can't actually change the hard drive Ubuntu's on to master because it's on the same IDE channel as the CD-ROM.
<anonusr> you'll probably need to rewrite the /etc/yaboot file though
<SeveredCross> And the cabling is busted.
<georges> says could'nt find package....
<netopalis> Done, nothing changed
<Jahromeo> Georges - applications - accesories - terminal - then type - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jahromeo> once that is done enter your password
<amenado> subsume-> you paid the technician? call him on the horn pronto and have him fix it...heh
<SeveredCross> georges: YOu probably need Universe/Multiverse.
<subsume> amenado: he quit. i'm replacing him trying to save this lab
<SeveredCross> So, System --> Administration --> Software Sources, and tick all the boxes.
<amenado> subsume-> ahh you were the paid tech...hehe
<anonusr> out of curiosity, why are some irc/xchat messages red?
<Optimus55> lol
<A86> ok
<Jahromeo> if your name is mentioned in them anonusr
<subsume> amenado: lol. yeah, people are idiots with money i guess. =)
<Jahromeo> they appear in red
<genii> anonusr: They have your nick in them
<A86> i upgraded wine
<subsume> amenado: I'm the only person who knew linux they could find
<regeya> SeveredCross: if you go that route, take a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64001  I don't think you'd have to make os x default, but that should give a clue (disclaimer:  again, I've never set up a dual-boot linux/tiger machine)
<A86> i do setup for farcary
<Optimus55> anonusr: they're red when they get ready to explode
<netopalis> Icesword, that didn't work
<subsume> amenado: I am just doing it as a favor. its an elementary school my friend teaches at
<anonusr> ha.
<regeya> subsume: a look at the u.s. financial news should confirm that one
<A86> and now it says please select at least one language pack
<anonusr> thanks. best of luck to you, SeveredCross
<georges> really, I did that, I make NO type and it says could'nt find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<icesword> netopalis, now,run mount in console,see where was it mounting to
<amenado> subsume-> ahh okay..lets do this..
<subsume> amenado: LAN works so I can terminal into client machines
<amenado> subsume-> do you know what a dsl modem look like?
<xphisher> hello all.. i'm having a bit of trouble with video playback with totem.  it flickers.  any solutions without having to enable x11.. it eats up alot of resources
<subsume> amenado: server is connected fine to internet
<alfermp> hey guys somebody have this video card with ubuntu nVidia GeForce 8600M GT
<A86> FARCRY HELP WINE
<netopalis> /media/host/wubi/disks/system.virtual.disk on / type ext3 (rw,sync)
<netopalis> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<netopalis> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Jahromeo> georges - So, System --> Administration --> Software Sources, and tick all the boxes.
<netopalis> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Jahromeo> do as someone mentioned before
<subsume> amenado: yes.... I think its this black box.
<netopalis> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<FloodBot3> netopalis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<netopalis> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<amenado> subsume-> is the server also acting as the gateway for all the clients?
<kanuha> anyone use wifi-radar and does it work?
<subsume> amenado: I suspect. If it is, its no longer doing a good job.
<icesword> netopalis, is that all?
<Jahromeo> your synaptic was open when you ran that i think
<subsume> amenado: I was working on server when all clients stopped getting WAN
<Optimus55> kanuha: i use it. it works. though it doesnt seem to want to connect to networks with WEP
<A86> can anyone help me?
<netopalis> Ice - yes, that's all
<A86> install farcry
<netopalis> Sorry, I got tempbanned for flooding -s hould we PM?
<regeya> hey...since there's obviously ppc people here, does anyone know if it's possible to run ybin yet if you're using the pata drivers?  the fileserver at work, the old ata drivers are too buggy to use, but I have to keep a kernel around just to be able to run ybin.
<georges> downloading
<amenado> subsume-> lets establish things first,
<amenado> subsume-> you can log in to the server?
<subsume> netopalis: use PASTEBIN
<subsume> amenado: yes
<LjL> netopalis, no, you should use the link that the banning bot gave you
<netopalis> Where's that?
<netopalis> Oh, ok
<oneforall> hi where can I look at the spec or compile options that used for wine ?
<subsume> amenado: 192.168.0.10
<Jahromeo> paste your issues here - http://rafb.net/paste/ - then provide link and people will assist
<netopalis> Sorry, thanks
<oneforall> all the configure ones
<amenado> subsume-> okay  i want you to log in to it
<kanuha> Optimus55, I am on the road all day and connect to free wifi, but I have a wep enabled network at home. Do you recommend wifi radar?
<subsume> amenado: done
<A86> ?
<icesword> netopalis, cd /proc/bus/usb/
<asker> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-3498228245415745977&q=code&total=137112&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
<amenado> subsume-> can you ping all the clients individually?
<Jahromeo> kanuha - get rid off wep its crackable in like a few mins
<regeya> oneforall: haven't done it for a long time, but how about ./configure --help
<netopalis> Done, Ice
<subsume> amenado: yeah. they can freely SSH between one another
<A86> can some one help please?
<regeya> wep == teh evile
<dn4> Why does my screen resolution only allow me to use 800x600
<Optimus55> kanuha: sure. download it and give it a shot. i have wpa supplicant installed, but it still doesnt want to connect to wep for me. test it out. you may have different results
<amenado> subsume  am refering from the perspective of the server..can you ping all of them?
<dn4> when I know my gfx card allows for more
<Jahromeo> wep = me abusing your internet :P
<oneforall> regeya yeah I was just wanting to look at some of the pac\kages and see the options and patches being used and deside etc from there
<A86> help please?
<amenado> subsume give me a sample ip address of a client,
<netopalis> In that directory, I have 001, 002, 003 and devices
<regeya> wpa2, and heck with all the losers still running xp on their lappies without the wpa2 patch
<subsume> amenado: 192.168.0.150
<kanuha> Jahromeo, then what to use?
<Flannel> A86: #winehq will be able to help you set wine up
<Jahromeo> wpa or wpa2 kanuha
<amenado> subsume the client ip address starts from where? to where?
<subsume> amenado: wish I knew
<A86> doesnt help
<icesword> netopalis, ok?now?
<A86> i get weird error in install
<kanuha> Jahromeo, so I need to get another router?
<A86> choose language pack
<DoubleDew> how do you find if a process is running and all you know is the name?  top doesnt show me long enough list
<amenado> subsume okay, lets do this,  ifconfig   and paste this in pastebin
<netopalis> Now what?
<Jahromeo> wep - is easily deciphered via the use of aircrack or similar programs - stick with wpa kanuha
<Flannel> A86: In wine install? or in farcry install?
<A86> farcry install
<jrib> DoubleDew: use ps
<subsume> amenado: from server?
<A86> i just uped to wine 9.57
<Flannel> A86: #winehq is going to be much more helpful than we could ever be.
<jrib> DoubleDew: or pgrep
<icesword> DoubleDew, pgrep name
<Jahromeo> Kanuha your router would need to be really really old to not support wpa
<amenado> subsume thats from the server perspective okay? thats why i asked you to logged on to it
<subsume> amenado: wasn't sure ifconfig from server or client
<Nilbus> how can I get ndiswrapper kernel module to automatically load on boot?
<netopalis> Ice sword: I'm in that directory, what do you want me to do??
<A86> how to install cegede,??./
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1390 server
<Stoffer> would a bluetooth or IR wireless keyboard work at a system startup, without booting into the os?
<amenado> subsume while you are at it, add the contents of  route -n  ;  and  iptables -vL -n
<A86> ?
<icesword> !cedega | A86
<ubot3> A86: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<netopalis> Can someone else help me?
<Flannel> A86: Go ask the #winehq people for help, they should be able to help.
<amenado> netopalis nope, we can not mind read..hehehe
<kanuha> Jahromeo, I don't see an option for wpa in router
<netopalis> lol
<georges> when I use this sudo apt-get [...] command to install something, does it save it somewhere so if I need to reinstall or whatever, I wont have to redownload it all (my internet connection sux)
<netopalis> None of my USB devices are working on any port
<DoubleDew> ok...so second question...I do not have a mysqld process running, but it is not loading for me.  It was working the other day and I don't know what happened.  A restart doesnt fix it and it thinks i have another process already running and using port 3306
<netopalis> *ports
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1391 server
<Flannel> georges: yes, /var/cache/apt
<TaRDy> i am the only user and i try to su and use my password but it doesnt work
<Flannel> georges: but, it handles that automatically
<erstazi> besides: wifi-radar and the network manager or netapplet, what is a good wifi manager (that has WPA2)?
<Flannel> TaRDy: ubuntu uses sudo, not su.  The root account is locked
<icesword> TaRDy, no,root is not enabled yes
<icesword> yet
<Flannel> icesword: nor should it be.
<snewp> how do i change the appearance of openoffice back to it's default because it's adopting the the gtk theme of my desktop ?
<icesword> Flannel, pardon
<Flannel> icesword: There's no reason to enable the root account.
<Itaku> is there a place i can get more panel gadgets?
<Jahromeo> kanuha go google how to crack wep - and see why you should change to something more secure like wpa/wpa2
<icesword> hmmm
<Jahromeo> whats is the shortcut key to complete a nick
<Jahromeo> instead of manually typing it out
<amenado> subsume  now, on one of the client, i would like you to paste the result of  ifconfig; route -n ;  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<icesword> !tab
<ubot3> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erstazi> jonasbjork: tab
<erstazi> arg
<Jahromeo> whats is the shortcut key to complete a nick instead of manually typing it out?
<TaRDy> Flannel and icesword  , I thought I was able to use su before when i had a virtual box, I am trying to use mySQL for amarok but am having troubles
<erstazi> Jahromeo: ^^ (:
<Maimster> Jahromeo tab
<erstazi> TaRDy: in debian based distros, there is sudo <command>
<Itaku> !tab > Jahromeo
<Jahromeo> ta
<Itaku> is there a place i can get more panel gadgets??
<erstazi> Jahromeo: what is your favorite wifi manager?
<Slant> Is there a channel for Hardy users?
<icesword> linux=tab
<Flannel> Slant: #ubuntu+1
<hExDj> I am about to format my computer, what's the best way to install dual Ubuntu/Vista
<erstazi> Itaku: right click on the panel
<rxkaffee> hi, I'm trying to se what runlevel I'm currently on, and thought to go check my /etc/inittab because my runlevel hasn't changed since startup... only to find that I don't have an /etc/inittab... any ideas on why/where its gone to? I'm certain it existed only days ago on either this or my other Ubuntu system
<Maimster> Slant You running Hardy?
<Flannel> TaRDy: Use sudo instead.  If you absolutely cannot live without a root terminal (which isn't the case), use `sudo -i`
<Jahromeo> erstazi to be honest im newish to linux so i wouldnt really know i tried kismet for scanning networks etc
<Jahromeo> but im a windows boy and like netstumber
<Itaku> erstazi: i know about those but im wondering if theres a site with more?
<erstazi> Jahromeo: hmm, ok no big
<kanuha> Jahromeo, checking linksys website now to see if mine supports wpa
<Itaku> like apple dashboard
<Jahromeo> has netstumbler been ported to linux or is my best option kismet?
<erstazi> Itaku: you can make your own, they are called "launchers", you can make custom ones, or go to Applications and find one you prefer and rightclick and add to panel
<georges> one more question, can I limit the bandwith ubuntu use on the internet?  to something like lets say 35k/s?
<Itaku> so no more like fish
<Jahromeo> what model do you have kanuha
<rxkaffee> Jahromeo: kismet is your best option, wether you're on windows or linux... I believe there is a linux port though
<Itaku> and drawer
<ubuntu2> can i use ubuntu grum without having ubuntu install and choose to boot opnesuse or windows?
<Jahromeo> i like having stumbler around will prolly install both tho
<erstazi> Itaku: there migth be, you can check synaptic
<rxkaffee> Jahromeo: kismet uses fully passive monitoring, while kismet sends out a probe request
<Maimster> Netstumbler is small enough to maybe run within Wine.
<erstazi> Itaku: over 20,000 packages there, you are bound to find something
<Itaku> true
<Itaku> thanks
<erstazi> s/migth/might/
<Jahromeo> too many uses of kismet rxkaffee :P you meant one of those to be stumbler right?
<ubuntu2> can i use ubuntu grub without having ubuntu install and choose to boot opnesuse or windows? right now i think i have ubuntu grub installed but it loads opensuse grb and doesn't boot up windows properly (windows freeze)
<rxkaffee> Jahromeo: ah, right... stumbler sends out probe requests
<erstazi> rxkaffee: I am looking for something like netapplet but so I know I have so many bars
<icesword> ubuntu2, you said windows freeze,how
<amenado> ubuntu2-> what? what os do you currently have installed?
<Flannel> ubuntu2: yes.  But if you're already at something windows related when it freezes, it's not GRUB, because you've already passed control to windows at that point
<Slant> Maimster: Yes.
<rxkaffee> Jahromeo: so you're limited by a) who is willing to respond, and b) who your transmit signal will reach
<georges> can I limit the bandwith ubuntu use on the internet?  to something like lets say 35k/s?
<Maimster> Slant I was thinking of taking off my Gutsy for Hardy.  Is it buggy?
<Jahromeo> rxkaffee, nice will give kismet a go
<Flannel> Maimster: it's still alpha software.
<macogw> Maimster: #ubuntu+1
<rxkaffee> erstazi: I haven't used gnome's wifi util since feisty, and it stunk hardcore then, wifi-radar's not too bad for managing connections
<ubuntu2> amenado opensuse and windows
<macogw> Maimster: current kernel in hardy has no audio
<TaRDy> I must be mixing work with play in regards to thinking su worked
<erstazi> rxkaffee: I have used wifi-radar
<icesword> ubuntu2, you said windows freeze,how
<rxkaffee> so anyone know where my /etc/inittab might have gone?
<Maimster> Flannel Yeah your right.
<macogw> Maimster: that buggy enough for ya?
<erstazi> rxkaffee: anything KDE then?
<ubuntu2> icesword it freeze at the welcome screen even before welcome screen i think
<rxkaffee> erstazi: no idea
<amenado> ubuntu2-> and you can select between opensuse and windows easily? both can be booted?
<icesword> rxkaffee, no such a file on ubuntu
<Maimster> macogw Yeah I hear you. I did'nt do it. I have a major bandwidth problem with Gutsy that I can't seem to shake.
<subsume> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m659c109e
<erstazi> rxkaffee: pastebin your /etc/inittab
<rxkaffee> erstazi: synaptic search for wifi, etc. turns up several results
<Flannel> rxkaffee: It doesn't exist.  Ubuntu hasn't used inittab...  since edgy I believe.
<subsume> amenado: ^^ client
<icesword> ubuntu2, i think you have to fixboot
<Jahromeo> hmmm synaptic having issues installing kismet
<Maimster> I think Hardy comes out in June 08.
<Flannel> Maimster: April.
<erstazi> rxkaffee: do you mean /etc/init.d/ ?
<Maimster> Flannel Even better.
<rxkaffee> erstazi: I don't have one, thats the problem :P
<icesword> 4.24
<rxkaffee> no inittab
<ubuntu2> amenado opensuse boots fine but windows freezes at start up i am wondering if opensuse grub loads windows partition etc properly
<Maimster> Flannel I will make my move this.
<erstazi> rxkaffee: ls -al /etc/init.d/
<Maimster> this=then.
<N3W5P4P3R> new logitech mouse http://www.badjasmine.com/my-ex/index.php?key=c8oap3i5av537tu
<rxkaffee> so what file definres the default runlevel then?
<erstazi> rxkaffee: what distro did you use that had that?
<danage> hi
<erstazi> rxkaffee: /etc/init.d/
<Flannel> rxkaffee: /etc/event.d/  this is all part of the transition to upstart
<icesword> ubuntu2, i think you have to fixboot
<danage> can anyone recommend me a good gnupg keyserver
<ubuntu2> icesword what is fix boot?
<erstazi> danage: GUI?
<amenado> ubuntu2-> am going to defer, to ..
<Maimster> N3W5P4P3R Good thing there were no kids in my room with me.
<erstazi> danage: gpgp
<icesword> ubuntu2, windows' recovery console to fixboot
<Jahromeo> anyone know where i can get cedega for free and not have to pay 5 dollars :P im in africa and pffft 5 dollars is too much a month
<Flannel> rxkaffee: er, /etc/event.d/rc-default, if I remember correctly.
<ubuntu2> icesword how can i go to windows recovery console and staart 'fixboot'?
<dn4> does anyone know how I can increase the screen resolution ?
<Rincewind> hi. Does anyone know a way to display a splash message on the screen from a skript?
<kanuha> Jahromeo, befw11s4 V3.2
<Jahromeo> rincewind from za?
<erstazi> Flannel: /etc/rcX.d/ replace X with numeral?
<amenado> subsume-> change the gateway of all the clients to 192.168.0.10  and it should be fixed...now ready for my paypal account?
<Maimster> dn4 right click your desktop.
<Jahromeo> kanuha whats that?
<icesword> ubuntu2, you need the windows installcd
<subsume> amenado: how did all clients get unset??
<Flannel> erstazi: no.  /etc/event.d/ is the directory that controls what happens when.
<rxkaffee> ahhhh, upstart :/
<rxkaffee> upstart still uses the regular 'init' command though?
<Itaku> how do i connect to appletalk servers?
<kanuha> Jahromeo, my model number
<ubuntu2> icesword i have windows installed
<erstazi> Flannel: /etc/event.d/rcX then
<Hillbilly1980> Hello, can someone please point me in the right direction to pair my bluetooth mose in [hardy] ubuntu. I had it paired in 7.10 but then upgrade to 8 and paired the mouse with another computer. Now i can't find the commands, they seem to have changed since 7.
<Jahromeo> that a wifi card or a router?
<Rincewind> Jahromeo, I use gnome, I want to have a way to give me the output from a skript when I don't have a terminal open
<Flannel> erstazi: /etc/rcX.d and yes, X is a numeral, but that determines what is started at particular runlevels.
<amenado> subsume your guest is good as mine.. i dont know
<subsume> amenado: what is taht 'example.com' crap?
<Flannel> Hillbilly1980: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<icesword> ubuntu2, no,you need the installcd to enter recovery console
<amenado> subsume-> what example.com? where did you get that?
<erstazi> Flannel: ah I was going to say I didn't think it was in event.d but dang, is that soft linked?
<erstazi> checking
<rxkaffee> /etc/event.d/rc-default == yuck...
<subsume> amenado: my last paste to you, at the bottom
<genii> erstazi: Just informational... runlevels 2 thru 5 are equivelents on Ubuntu
<Itaku> how do i connect to appletalk servers?
<rxkaffee> to its credit though, it attepmts to read from /etc/inittab
<beener> can some one help me share my conection to my xbox so i can ftp into it
<erstazi> genii: not for me, wrong person (:
<Flannel> rxkaffee: If you create an inittab, it will honor it.  But inittab is deprecated
<beener> and share files with it
<ubuntu2> icesword install what
<amenado> subsume oh wait.. lets do it differently
<Itaku> how do i connect to appletalk servers?
<subsume> amenado: wait a sec...the clients use DHCP
<rxkaffee> my gutsy server has an inittab still
<genii> rxkaffee:  Runlevels 2 thru 5 are equivelents on Ubuntu
<icesword> ubuntu2, not install,you set your computer boot from windows install cd
<rxkaffee> what package/version removed inittab?
<amenado> change the ip address of your servers eth1
<Itaku> how do i connect to appletalk servers?
<icesword> !ms-sys
<ubot3> ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Flannel> Itaku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleTalk
<Jahromeo> kanuha, google is your friend - they have a thread discussing if it can let me see if i can find anything
<wickers> ok, anyone here have experience setting up ubuntu on an AMD Geode LX based system and getting the security block working with SSL???
<Itaku> thx
<Itaku> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at help.ubuntu.com.
<Jahromeo> kanuha,  v4 can but 3.2 i dont know looking on google
<amenado> subsume->  now i know how things didnt work, you changed the ip address of your server which acts as a gateway therefore the client cant use the same old ip address
<Itaku> nvm
<subsume> amenado: I don't htink I changed the IP of my server
<ubuntu2> icesword then do what
<subsume> amenado: I have always used 192.168.0.10 to get to it
<Jahromeo> kanuha,  i would just email linksys and ask them if firmware for v4 would work on v3.2 as 4 supports wpa i dont think 3.2 does
<wickers> no one????
<wickers> :(
<wickers> ok, anyone here have experience setting up ubuntu on an AMD Geode LX based system and getting the security block working with SSL???
<beener> us there a way ive been at this for an hour already
<icesword> ubuntu2, press R to enter recovery console
<subsume> beener: heh heh. i've been at my problem for 3 days =)
<Jahromeo> kanuha then again if you arent in a 3rd world country with bandwidth restrictions i wouldnt really worry too much :p
<amenado> subsume-> anyhow to fix the problems...change that eth1 of the server to 192.168.0.1
<ubuntu2> icesword what do i do from there
<subsume> amenado: its 192.168.0.1 now...right?
<Jahromeo> fixmbr , fixboot, chkdsk
<Jahromeo> some such
<beener> lol alright ill yeld my problem then
<TaRDy> is there a mySQL person around? who can deal with simple setup questions? (i am also doing other searches)
<subsume> amenado: i mean 10
<icesword> ubuntu2, didn't your cd has an option like r to enter that recovery mode
<amenado> subsume yes..ready for my paypal account?
<rxkaffee> /etc/event.d/rc-default really needs a more user-friendly place to set default run level, than manually modifying the execution blocks of two if statements if its going to be pushed into use like this :/
<Cosmo-san> how do I restart X.org for my nvidia settings to take place?
<kanuha> Jahromeo, thx
<ubuntu2> icesword i am not sure it is a windows lite version
<subsume> amenado: but wait a sec. this is weird. I have always used .10 to get to it and all the clients worked fine... you're saying move it to .1
<rxkaffee> is there some reason a $DEF-RL isn't set at the top of the script?
<TaRDy> Cosmo-san, i usually just do ctrl+alt+ backspace
<subsume> amenado: I will be ready when I am convinced.... =)
<TaRDy> Cosmo-san, but I am fairly new as well
<icesword> ubuntu2, does you windows boot screen appears?
<SupaFly> Hi there, i managed to set my default folder for apache, but how do i set it so that when i log on to my website, it shows my webpage, atm it just shows the content of the folder, thanks
<ubuntu2> icesword from cd or without?
<amenado> subsume well experiment..change it per my suggestion
<TaRDy> oops, i dont think i should give advice anymore
<subsume> amenado: I wish I knew how. =)
<wastedfluid> Hey; is anyone here familiar with xrandr?
<subsume> amenado: server isn't GUI and I'm not too goo with ifconfig
<subsume> too good
<icesword> ubuntu2, without ?i mean you boot windows from grub
<Cosmo-san> brilliant and simple, thank you
<eatatjoes2> has anyone gotten their MX700 mouse to work?
<TaRDy> Cosmo-san, did it work?
<Cosmo-san> yep
<amenado> subsume  as root on the server ---  you can be root on the server correct?
<subsume> amenado: yes
<rxkaffee> are /etc/init.d/* and /etc/rc?.d/ also being fazed out with the transition to upstart?
<Cosmo-san> but it's only detecting 640x480 as the max res
<TaRDy> Cosmo-san, sorry I forgot to mention you will automatically logout
<Cosmo-san> haha, no prob.  :P
<amenado> subsume  as root  ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1
<asker> can i change the gui language of ubuntu?
<ubuntu2> icesword it goes as far as a blue screen then nothing else loads
<ubuntu2> icesword it goes as far as a blue screen then nothing else loads
<icesword> i got it
<TooR4u> What is the channel name for mail-server related discussion ...?
<tsunami1> Does anyone know how to get separate x windows using the ati envy driver? I'm using kubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<ubuntu2> icesword it passes thorw the xp logu and the car thing
<subsume> amenado:  did it. now what? init.d restarst?
<amenado> subsume can you repaste the same info regarding the server as i've asked earlier?
<icesword> hmm,seems you don't need to fixboot,it is another thing
<Jahromeo> how do i make an application load at startup on ubuntu = e..g skype
<TooR4u> What is the channel name for mail-server related discussion ...?
<wickers> ok, screw it, I'm just going to keep asking every few minutes...
<ubuntu2> icesword i reently install sound card driver in there
<wastedfluid> Hey; is anyone here familiar with xrandr?   Need help with copying a laptop screen onto a monitor.. I have got the monitor on.. but the picture is just insane.
<wickers> ok, anyone here have experience setting up ubuntu on an AMD Geode LX based system and getting the security block working with SSL???
<subsume> amenado: it looks to be the same server but ok
<ubuntu2> icesword after restarting that is the problem
<wickers> The AES security block on an AMD Geode LX system...
<wickers> Anyone got it working?
<icesword> ubuntu2, can you enter windows safe mode
<ubuntu2> iceword same sresult
<ubuntu2> result
<Jahromeo> how do i make an application load at startup on ubuntu = e..g skype - i found a menu for services but that doesnt seem to be it
<icesword> ubuntu2, and i think it is a #windows problem,i cannot help ,soorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubot3> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Thirsteh> Jahromeo, "Session" -> Add an "Additional startup application" (or similar) in the first menu there
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1392
<tsunami1> #kubuntu
<tsunami1> oops
<Jahromeo> thanks guys
<Jahromeo> that should do the trick
<amenado> subsume-> now from any  client,  ping www.yahoo.com
<Jahromeo> 1 more issue before i go my usb 320gig external maxtor wont mount
<Jahromeo> why not?
<amenado> subsume, what is the result?
<Jahromeo> its ntfs
<subsume> amenado: waiting. these clients have NFS loaded home so they all froze when i changed the IP
<netfract> Anybody here from the developpement or marketing team ?
<Jgonick> how will ubuntu run on a celeron 300 mhz laptop with 256 ram?  Has 98se now and is pretty useless.
<genii> Jgonick: Yes
<rxkaffee> Jgonick: fluxbuntu will run better ;)
<IndyGunFreak> 300mhz?
<kostkon> Jgonick, better put xubuntu on this pc
<vinicius> what happened to my keyboard??? i cant type the special C for portuguese.... ćććć
<IndyGunFreak> thast pretty slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jgonick, Not well...
<netfract> Jgonick, I suggest Xubuntu. i run it on pretty much the same machine as you have
<wastedfluid> Hey; is anyone here familiar with xrandr?   Need help with copying a laptop screen onto a monitor..
<vinicius> the leg is supposed to be underneath the C
<IndyGunFreak> Jgonick: thats awful slow for any OS... Xubuntu, maybe Fluxbuntu are better choices.
<subsume> amenado: one thing I notice is my netbooting client isn't finding its DHCP anymore (was looking for 10)
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: maybe a traight debian etch install?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, DSL ?
<genii> Jgonick: I'm running 7.04 with Gnome on an old P2-400 with 192Mb and it's slow as hell but does everything
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: well, i was thinking ease of use...
<netfract> my pII 333mhz with 64 mb of ram run xubuntu without any problems
<amenado> subsume, the sample client you pasted .. have the same info as the rest? or was it unique?
<bnalohim> do anyone now how to repair a mbr... i got a dualboot with windows xp and i cant get xp runing
<IndyGunFreak> netfract: that must be bare minimum
<eatatjoes2> when i edit my "xorg.conf" file (to try and get the mouse to work) and i restart it never recognizes the drivers for my video card? can anyone help?
<subsume> amenado: its like the rest
<Jahromeo> is there any way i can cut and select an ubuntu error msg
<subsume> amenado: i have one client i am testing a netboot on and it no longer connects
<Jahromeo> its not letting me when i click details it displays but i cant cut/paste
<TooR4u> What is the channel name for mail-server related discussion ...?
<subsume> amenado: the other one i pasted you is same
<amenado> subsume okay.. can you ping from the server to any of the clients?
<eraemaajaervi> hu
<eraemaajaervi> hi
<eraemaajaervi> i mwan
<subsume> amenado: i think ping is hitting my client 150
<eraemaajaervi> i mean
<bnalohim> do anyone now how to repair a mbr... i got a dualboot with windows xp and i cant get xp runing, and my windows xp uE 7 is not working
<eraemaajaervi> it's late already..
<subsume> amenado: client 150 is taking Forever to load
<FloodBot3> eraemaajaervi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> bnalohim: try ##windows
<bnalohim> it is a grub problem
<amenado> subsume how about other ones?
<Spunky> Hey guys, I want to get ubuntu to read my Comcast modem, but since I already setup the Qwest modem, it doesn't want to recognize it, it give sme to eth's and it's like eth0 and another one. Any idea on how to get it to read my Comcast modem?
<Jgonick> Off to find/see the difference in  Xubuntu and Fluxbuntu, thx ..be back later..
<Cosmo-san> 5-button mice aren't easy to do under linux, are they?
<subsume> amenado: I don't see why they would be different
<Jahromeo> jerome@IAbandon:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/320 Maxtor -o force
<Jahromeo> Failed to access '/dev/sdb1/media/320': Not a directory
<Jahromeo> why does that not work
<Jahromeo> drive label is 320 Maxtor
<pawalls> There is a regression in apt policy handling in Hardy which cause unsigned repositories not to be pinned lower than signed ones. It also appears to have issues parsing policy information from some repositories ('apt-cache policy' shows some repos missing the v=,o=,a= etc tags)..
<amenado> subsume->  i dont know, but i want to verify
<subsume> amenado: I think NFS /home direcrtory broke when I changed the IP
<netfract> Hi, I need to speak with somebody in charge or involver in the developpement, marketing or launchpad  team. Or anybody dealing with the official mirrors. I have questins regardint the setup of a mirror (100mbps). Thank you
<subsume> amenado: yep.
<rxkaffee> netfract: #launchpad
<netfract> Thaks
<Jahromeo> Failed to access '/dev/sdb1/media/320': Not a directory - drive is 320 Maxtor - what im i missing does linuix cut off long file names like Dos or ?
<SupaFly> Hi there, i managed to set my default folder for apache, but how do i set it so that when i log on to my website, it shows my webpage, atm it just shows the content of the folder, thanks
<subsume> amenado: client cannot ping yahoo
<amenado> subsume can you ping from any of the client the server ip address of .1 ?
<subsume> amenado: client can ping server
<Jack_Sparrow> netfract, are you offering a mirror site?
<amenado> subsume server can ping client?
<bnalohim> do anyone now how to repair a mbr... i got a dualboot with windows xp and i cant get xp runing, and my windows xp uE 7 is not workingdo anyone now how to repair a mbr... i got a dualboot with windows xp and i cant get xp runing, and my windows xp uE 7 is not working... i realy nead some help, i deleated vista and installed ubuntu but it dosn't work with my compaq presario c706la
<subsume> amenado: yeah
<subsume> amenado: but it doesn't matter because the clients NFS drives are all messed up
<Jahromeo> bnalohim format its going to be easier
<Jack_Sparrow> bnalohim, /join #Windows and ask about fixmbr
<Jahromeo> jerome@IAbandon:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/320 Maxtor -o force
<Jahromeo> Failed to access '/dev/sdb1/media/320': Not a directory
<Jahromeo>  - thats drive is 320 Maxtor - why wont it force?
<amenado> subsume okay, on the server, id like you to tell me   the result of   ps aux|grep dhcp
<Jack_Sparrow> Jahromeo, does it show up with sudo fdisk -l   ?
<Jahromeo> is it a problem with linux shortening names like dos ?
<Wrec> can anyone figure out why my address bar in firefox no longer uses the "I'm feeling Lucky" feature?
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1411
<subsume> Wrec: two words: don't.
<EruditeHermit> hi, can I find a backport of the intel 2.2.1 driver anywhere for gutsy?
<Wrec> subsume: umm, no I really like this featurea nd now it's gone
<subsume> =)
<subsume> Wrec: Hmm. ok. Then.. no idea.
<Wrec> subsume: :P
<A86> can anyone help?
<subsume> haw haw haw.
<A86> i upgraded to new wine
<w00ashd> how to install for linux ubuntu 7.10 Adobe Flash Player
<Jahromeo> Jack_Sparrow,  - /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Jahromeo> it shows up
<A86> i get error in farcry install
<A86> tells me to choose langauge pack
<Jahromeo> go to macromedias websitew
<Jahromeo> adobes rather and install it via their instructions
<Jahromeo> the one in synaptic is buggered
<w00ashd> Hello people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i dont know how to install for linux ubuntu 7.10 Adobe Flash Player, can somebody help me please?
<A86> anyone?
<amenado> subsume-> can you also paste  /etc/resolv.conf  on the server  and /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Jahromeo> w00ashd, www.adobe.com - click flash , select linux, follow instructions
<A86> wine help?
<A86> pleasE?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubot3> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<subsume> http://paste.stgraber.org/1412
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1413 *and above*
<Jack_Sparrow> A86, Not in here... /j #Winehq
<AndrewB> !w00ashd > w00ashd
<Jahromeo> jack_sparrow flash is broken atm :( the one i nthe repops anyhow
<Jahromeo> rather let him use adobe.com
<A86> winehq
<A86> doesnt want to help
<one_matthias> hi
<subsume> amenado: I gotta say I don't think moving from 10 to 1 is the answer
<A86> tell me its end user only
<Jahromeo> jack_sparrow any idea why i cant force mount that drive - im loath to reset and enter windows
<one_matthias> how do i identify and install broken package ???
<Jahromeo> /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Jahromeo>  - its shows up
<w00ashd> Jack_Sparrow: i need flash for 7.10 not for 7.4
<amenado> subsume i missed the /etc/resolv.conf of the server
<Flannel> A86: what?  end user only?  You are an end-uesr
<A86> lol
<A86> haha
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1412
<A86> ok ill try them
<A86> brb
<Jahromeo> w00ashd i will give you a link but you will need to follow what it says
<Y-Town> w00ashd: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664242&highlight=adobe+flash+plug
<w00ashd> Jahromeo: ok give me a link
<Jahromeo> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&ogn=EN_US-gntray_dl_getflashplayer - w00ashd
<w00ashd> Jahromeo: but i dont know how to install it will you help me?
<Jahromeo> w00ashd,  i used the tar.gz and it worked fine
<Jahromeo> yeah instructions are on there but ill run ya throught it
<Jahromeo> download the tar.gz yell when you are domne
<w00ashd> ok
<amenado> subsume if you do not like the eth1 of the server to be .1  you can put it back to .10  but now you have to change all your client  gateway it points to
<iratsu> has anyone with a first gen macbook ran into problems with wireless on hardy?
<w00ashd> Jahromeo: huh i can't download that :S
<Jahromeo> yes you can
<subsume> amenado: to point to what?
<Jahromeo> download tar.gz file , save
<Jahromeo> what cant you do?
<subsume> amenado: 10?
<BIOSboiler>  a hard drive to i need to install ubuntu?
<w00ashd> i click there and nothing
<w00ashd> :S
<subsume> amenado: will it conflict if gateway and DHCP is the same?
<amenado> subsume yes, because per what you post earlier they point to .1
<BIOSboiler> how big of a hard drive to i need to install ubuntu?
<Jahromeo> it should say save to disk
<Jahromeo> i just checked link is perfect
<subsume> amenado: is it possible that .1 is something else?
<Jahromeo> firefox picked it up 1st time
<BIOSboiler> how big of a hard drive to i need to install ubuntu?
<amenado> subsume, we can check your dhcp server configs
<Jahromeo> 4gb+
<Flannel> BIOSboiler: about 2.5G
<w00ashd> Jahromeo: i tryed but i can't download it :S
<subsume> amenado: I switched it back to 10
<Starnestommy> BIOSboiler: 2.5G if you're just using the base system
<Jahromeo> what browser are you using w00ashd
<Jahromeo> w00ashd right click on the tar.gz - save as - save? does that not work?
<w00ashd> Jahromeo: firefox
<w00ashd> Jahromeo: mozilla firefox
<amenado> subsume the dhcp server on your 192.168.0.0 network is your 192.168.0.10 server..so lets check the dhcpd server
<Jahromeo> right click tar.gz - save link as - save
<subsume> amenado: dhcpd server is the same as my regular server i just moved.
<amenado> subsume-> /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<Jahromeo> ive just downloaded it on my machine there is nothign wrong with that link
<subsume> amenado: oh god. there's all kinds of crap there. i have been screwing with that
<w00ashd> Jahromeo: its ok i'm downloading that file
<amenado> subsume thats why..you are screwed...hehe
<Jahromeo> yell when done
<subsume> amenado: not sure.... maybe.... I think I was installing LTSP at the time
<subsume> amenado: here goes
<w00ashd> ok its 70%
<amenado> subsume pastebin the contents
<Jahromeo> and hurry it up its about 5am i wanna go sleep p:P
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1414
<w00ashd> :D
<w00ashd> ok ok :D
<amenado> subsume->  here is one  option routers 192.168.0.1;   change this to .10
<subsume> amenado: but then my NFS would break....?
<A86> i upgraded to wine 0.9.57 and now in farcry installation i get message choose "language pack"  never had that in the previous version..... ?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubot3> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> !netsplit
<ForzaPalermo> anyone here use jinzora?
<Pici> arg, bots!
<amenado> subsume nope, you already have change your eth1 to .10 right? and all your telling the dhcpd server is to .10 is the gateway for the client to use
<Itaku> other serv is back
<A86> anyone here?
<Itaku> yes
<subsume> amenado: confused.
<TaRDy> nope
<ForzaPalermo> anyone here use ginzora?
<ForzaPalermo> jinzora?
<subsume> amenado: dhcpd server is the same as the other server
<amenado> subsume what other server?
<subsume> amenado: no other server. only 1 server
<Byron54> hey guys im having trouble getting my video cards drivers working properly
<amenado> subsume correct..
<subsume> amenado: ok. eth1 is not .10
<Byron54> its not letting me use the correct resolution
<subsume> amenado: 10 can be BOTH DHCP and gateway??
<Jahromeo> why doesnt cd desktop work
<Jahromeo> im being a retarded noob again
<Starnestommy> Jahromeo: try cd Desktop
<Starnestommy> it's case-sensitie
<Byron54> cd ~/Desktop
<A86>  upgraded to wine 0.9.57 and now in farcry installation i get message choose "language pack" ...?
<Jahromeo> bloody capitalization always screws me
<Starnestommy> *sensitive
<Jahromeo> i always forget it
<persib_> salamu"alaikum
<subsume> A86: are you a bot advertising farcry? =)
<Jahromeo> alaikum salam
<A86> no
<A86> just need help
<persib_> bea
<A86> dammit
<A86> lol
<amenado> subsume yes a dhcp server can be both the dhcp server and the gateway for the clients of a subnet
<netfract> damn, nobody to answer my call on #ubuntu-mirrors. anybody here can hep me with mirrors related questions ? I am about to setup a mirror on a 100mbps or 1gps but i want to ahve more info regarding the traffic in specific geograpical area. If anybody can help please send private.
<subsume> A86: its an obscure problem.....
<A86> im really confued
<Flannel> A86: Wine 0.9.57 isn't in the Ubuntu repositories.  We don't support it.  #winehq is the place to go for wine support.  Especially if you're using a non-Ubuntu version.
<subsume> amenado: could it be the gateway for the clients were somehow bulk moved to 1?
<A86> someone suggested to upgrade
<A86> so i did
<A86> seems to be working
<Flannel> A86: Upgrade wine?
<bea> ass...........salam kenal
<A86> less the problem in install
<Byron54> can someone help me?
<Flannel> A86: you upgraded Ubuntu? or upgraded wine?
<w00ashd> !shockwave
<ubot3> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<subsume> amenado: so.... I need to update all clients to use gateway = 10?
<amenado> subsume yes based on that directive of /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf  specifically the line option routers 192.168.0.1;
<Jahromeo> is there a linux version of shockwave?
<Flannel> Jahromeo: no
<Pici> Jahromeo: no
<Jahromeo> linux equivalent?
<A86> so does anyone have any suggestions/
<Flannel> A86: you upgraded Ubuntu? or upgraded wine?
<amenado> subsume nope.. they acquire the gateway from the dhcp server info it doles out to the clients
<A86> both
<subsume> amenado: ok.... so I need to change dhcpd.conf?
<A86> first ubuntu
<A86> to gusty
<bea> hai.................
<A86> then wine to 0.9.57
<amenado> subsume havent i said that yet?
<subsume> amenado: sorry. I am dumb.
<Flannel> A86: revert back to the official wine in Ubuntu.  that should fix it.
<subsume> amenado: and been working too long =)
<subsume> amenado: I restarted DHCP
<A86> the installer would work, but then i still couldnt load the game
<w00ashd> People what i need to have to play this game ( http://etnies.com/extra/games/street-sesh/ )
<Byron54> i've just bought a new screen and ubuntu's not picking up the new resolution can someone help meout?
<w00ashd> i have installed flash
<w00ashd> but dont works :S
<amenado> subsume what changes have you made to the dhcp server yet?
<subsume> amenado: all I did was change that line to 0.10
<Pici> w00ashd: Shockwave is not Flash, and there is no Shockwave for Linux.
<w00ashd> Pici: so i can't play that game right?
<subsume> amenado: can I remove that 'example.com' line?
<Flannel> w00ashd: Unless you do it through wine, like that factoid suggested.
<w00ashd> i have wine
<amenado> subsume is that the domain name you like for those clients in that subnet?
<Flannel> w00ashd:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Byron54> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<subsume> amenado: no.  think ltsp put it there
<Black_Magic> amenado, Lol this guy says you got patience of a saint :P
<genii> w00ashd: It's Shockwave, there is no Linux Shockwave player
<amenado> subsume-> dont remove it, but maybe change it to something like  myownlab.com
<w00ashd> ok
<A86> ?
<A86> so does anyone have any ideas?
<_temp> i did a fresh install of 7.1 and added extra apps and now my gui is messed up. has 6-12 gui on top of each other.  I can't even login.
<bnalohim> do anyone know haw to fix a mbr... i have a dual boot and i cant get windows xp runing and i dont have a windws cd.. is there anyform for fixing this from linux
<amenado> Black_Magic-> as long am full and have my drink beside me..hehe
<Jahromeo> why did nobody ever write a shockwave alternative for linux? a failed format or ?
<_temp> I am using gnome.  how do get back my gnome window?
<Flannel> A86: I already suggested one.  You really need to start paying attention to the people trying to help you:  Remove the wine you have now, revert to the wine that in your Ubuntu version
<genii> w00ashd: If you feel strongly enough help by signing the petition for Linux Shockwave http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<subsume> amenado: maybe LTSP overwrote something that was supposed to be there
<A86> ok ill try to , thank you
<Stoffer> would bluetooth or RF wireless keyboards work at system startup, before booting into an os?
<amenado> subsume also this line fixed-address 192.168.0.10;  not sure what that meant..
<subsume> oook
<subsume> me either
<subsume> you want to see the doc its form?
<subsume> from?
<subsume> amenado: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFatClients
<amenado> subsume not really, tell me what that directive is for?
<subsume> amenado: Its just what that doc suggests
<subsume> amenado: I have no idea
<Y-Town> Stoffer: I find my usb to be most dependable.... bluetooth almost always needs a reconnect
<Jahromeo> jerome@IAbandon:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/320 maxtor -o force
<Jahromeo> Failed to access '/dev/sdb1/media/320': Not a directory
<Jahromeo> why does that not work
<Jahromeo> the drive is indeed 320 Maxtor
<Jahromeo> i notice it refers to 320' - is this a naming issue like in dos where it truncated long names?
<amenado> subsume-> id change that to other than .10
<subsume> amenado: id?
<s2a> #math
<IceWewe> I've got a little problem (and yes, I'm asking the mythtv people...) I've followed this how-to: 'http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346778&highlight=nuvexport' but I can't get mythtv to automatically transcode a show after it's recorded
<subsume> amenado: restarted and clients still can't ping yahoo
<Pici> Jahromeo: You aren't specifying a mount point in that command, and I'm sure that /dev/sdb1/media/320 isnt the device name
<Jahromeo> its 320 Maxtor
<amenado> subsume-> i'd
<Jahromeo> jerome@IAbandon:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/320 Maxtor -o force
<Jahromeo> Failed to access '/dev/sdb1/media/320': Not a directory
<Jahromeo> i tried that pici
<Jahromeo> what am i doing wrong i really dont want to have to restart to windows
<Tu13es> will ubuntu network with my mac via FireWire?
<subsume> amenado: why not just remove? its a weird thing.
<amenado> subsume because of this  option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1
<Pici> Jahromeo: Device names are just like /dev/sdb1  nothing afterwards.
<subsume> amenado: i don't think its the cause of our problems
<subsume> amenado: oh crap. i updated the wrong one
<amenado> subsume its your dhcp server dolling out bad info
<brandonc503> hey all.. heres my problem... i can access my server thru 127.0.1.1 from the server it self, but no longer thru my ip from anyother computer?? what can i check?
<subsume> amenado: I changed option servers, not routers.
<brandonc503> i had router forwarding port 80 to 192.168.0.1
<subsume> amenado: ok... so you thik i hsould change fixed address? I think fixed address is for the server.
<Jahromeo> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/ -o force
<Jahromeo> that doesnt work though pici
<amenado> subsume i dont know what that directive is for..
<subsume> amenado: changing routers to 10 and restarting DHCP and then pinging yahoo from client does nothing
<Jahromeo> what codecs do i need for audio?
<vicente> hello
<danno> my first day of learning Ubuntu,.and I can't seem to be able to figure out how to add a Java runtime extension to firefox to support a java based on-line game,..looks like it may be back to windows,..lol
<Jahromeo> i have w32codec pack for video but mp3s wont play still
<amenado> subsume and you are also running a name (dns) server on same dhcp aka gateway?
<subsume> amenado: uhm.... you mean apache?
<Jahromeo> !mp3
<Spunky> WinAmp not running
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * `duKe` listens to f0LL0w THE LiGHT for 00:39 (3 kbps)
<pstv> anyone know how to get dvd working
<tritium> `duKe`: please disable that
<Pici> `duKe`: Please disable those sort of scripts in here
<genezitux> hola
<Y-Town> danno: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs
<amenado> subsume nope,  dns == name server
<Mike_> hey can anyone in here help me im having problems getting my wireless card to work on my laptop with ubuntu
<subsume> amenado: I'm honestly not sure. I don't really know what a naem server is
<Pici> Jahromeo: I need to run, but let me give you a few links that should help you.
<Jahromeo> thanks pici
<amenado> subsume thats the one that translate hotmamaforyou.com  to  97.68.12.12
<Jahromeo> danno - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should install codecs for mp3 , java , etc
<amenado> and reverse
<Jahromeo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<subsume> amenado: right.... I don't know. I don't think so.
<Pici> Jahromeo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions and also check out the results of `man mount`
<Barko> Not to intrude, but might someone help me with X Server?
<Jahromeo> danno - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Jahromeo> thanks pici
<Jahromeo> its 5am ill view that when i wakeup :P
<jescis> Do I type in vga=ask in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the debian options?
<amenado> subsume well you have to have one, or else your system will not work
<subsume> amenado: ok...so I have one i guess.
<pstv> anyone know how to get DVD playing
<subsume> amenado: not that I set up.
<amenado> subsume you cant rely on use /etc/hosts
<Mike_> can anyone help me out with my wireles card problem. ive been to the forums and used a tutorial written for my exact computer with ndiwrapper and my wireless card still isnt working i can see were im going wrong
<danno> this ubuntu add programs thingie sure is weird
<amenado> subsume then use that as your clients name server then
<brandonc503> how can i check my ip in ubuntu.. not the one for my home but the one behind network.. the 192.168....
<Jahromeo> sleepy time - danno check - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<subsume> amenado: I'm not sure what you are directing me to do
<Jahromeo> for help with your issue
<Flannel> brandonc503: ifconfig
<danno> have the java for Linux downloaded and file is on desktop,.now trying to figure out how to INSTALL it,..lol
<Flannel> !java | danno
<ubot3> danno: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Jahromeo> iwconfig - brandonc503?
<brandonc503> ya mean ipconfig?
<Jahromeo> flannel i've given him thatl ink 3x now :P
<Jahromeo> ipconfig is windows
<danno> now I am LOST,.LOL
<brandonc503> gotcha
<Flannel> danno: you don't download it manually.  You use the GUI and it doesit all automatically
<Jahromeo> eh nm thats a wrong command
<Jahromeo> try ifconfig brandonc503
<danno> pray tell HOW??????????????
<Jahromeo> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<amenado> subsume, all am saying is you either use a name server for your clients or they all have to have /etc/hosts filled with all the website name and ipaddreses ..it could be zillions long eh? or maybe ldap?
<Jahromeo> follow that link
<pstv> anyone know's how to get DVD playing?
<Jahromeo> and read
<TaRDy> Flannel, I found this in the applications add/remove feature earlier (Java 6 Console)
<Jahromeo> follow the LINK
<Jahromeo> !java > tardy
<Flannel> !synaptic | danno
<ubot3> danno: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Barko> Can someone help me with X Server?
<Flannel> danno: That page walks you through how to install any particular piece of software.  That's your first place to look.  once you understand, install the sun-java6-jre package.
<pstv> DVD not playing..... help
<sutabi> what x11 video device I would currently be using? i.e 0:0
<danno> have tried and tried and tried and failed,..LOL
<subsume> amenado: /etc/hosts on client http://pastebin.com/m3fcb0aa8
<brandonc503> i got it working.. thanks..
<brandonc503> also can i get dreamweaver on ubuntu v.g?
<Y-Town> danno: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs   Everthing will work after this
<amenado> subsume in-adequate solution, actually pissh poor
<subsume> amenado: I believe it. This whole lab was defunct. I'm trying to get a proper LDAP setup working
<danno> Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root:
<danno>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<subsume> amenado: but then the network failed and I've had a hell of a time doing dist-upgrade
<amenado> subsume why did you decide on ldap, how much do you know about it?
<subsume> amenado: i don't know much but I got it functioning fine.
<Scunizi> pstv, see https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<subsume> amenado: I decided on it because I want to centralize the users.
<xb3rt> Is their any anonymous surfing apps i can install on linux?
<subsume> amenado: instead of having to create logins at each machine
<Barko> Sutabi, where you talking to me?
<amenado> subsume functioning fine? apparently not
<subsume> amenado: I did before dist-upgrade
<bnalohim> has enyone got a laptop presario c70sla?
<bnalohim> cant get it tho work under ubuntu
<subsume> amenado: I want to netboot all the clients (fat clients) so I can update once place
<amenado> subsume-> oh well..
<subsume> amenado: old system was 7.04. got server up to 7.10
<amenado> subsume your first experience of a major rollout?
<subsume> amenado: yep. not going well.
<amenado> subsume oh well, join the many project managers i have to deal with, screwing up the plan or no plan
<subsume> amenado: yeah. so what do you say? Am I up a creek?
<amenado> subsume-> back to the drawing board..
<amenado> subsume yep basically
<Barko> Help getting X Server to work? I've trolled the Ubuntu Forums for some time and have found no solution.
<subsume> amenado: don't make me start bribing you with paypal =)
<amenado> subsume oh that, hmm ..hehe
<amenado> subsume-> for a small lab, its not overly difficult to update 30 pcs..
<markt123> Hello Ubuntites!   :: WhereOwhere can I get rpcgen?    I'm trying to install
<chafe> how do i change what window manager / desktop environment i am using?
<subsume> amenado: its under 30
<amenado> subsume-> just like anything else, plan plan plan and plan
<Barko> chafe: Like install different ones?
<chafe> no, switch
<chafe> to ones that are installed
<Barko> I belive it's under System
<subsume> amenado: well....forgetting about LDAP and all that stuff...how can I get these things back online? One thing I should mention....
<subsume> amenado: Is that all client /etc/passwd files updated on their own somehow
<fallore> hey everyone. when i boot my ubuntu i see the login screen for a second and the video goes black. this is 7.10 btw
<Scunizi> chafe, when you get to the login screen there is an icon for options. in there is "sessions" that's where you change.. You have to have installed a different DM to see more than one option though.
<bazhang> chafe: in session at login window choose there
<Toma-> anyway to chroot from a 32bit env to a 64bit one?
<amenado> subsume i dont even understand what you said about nfs sharing  earlier...
<chafe> bazhang so i have to log out?
<subsume> amenado: the /home drive on the server becomes the /home drive of the clients
<bazhang> chafe aye
<chafe> well yea i guess i would have to log out anyway
<Scunizi> chafe, yes
<subsume> amenado: so clients can login on any machine and maintain their files
<amenado> subsume hang a few.. ihave to tend to something
<subsume> amenado: I'm not going anywhere.
<subsume> amenado: just googling LDAP problems
<Barko> Need help with /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer
<Barko> line 47 too many arguments
<bazhang> Toma-: using the livecd to fix something?
<cpk1_> Barko: go to line 47 of the config file and fix the error =P
<TaRDy> is amorok supposed to be difficult to use?
<bazhang> fallore: what do you have video resoltuion set to; what card and what driver and how did you install it
<markt123> glibc does not include rpcgen in Ubuntu server.
<Barko> cpk1_: Not sure how.
<bazhang> TaRDy: no
<dn4> how do I get my printer to work it is an HP PSC 750?
<ubuntu2> how can i uninstall ubuntu grub from opensuse or ubuntu live cd?
<TaRDy> I have setup everything like it asks yet it does not import my music
<markt123> Possibly for a good security reason.
<Toma-> bazhang? no, im in my 32bit inbstall and im trying to pull in nidswrapper and the hal update via chroot (the server and ustudio disks dont have ndiswrapper)
<fallore> bazhang
<cpk1_> Barko: do you know what config file it's reading from?
<Toma-> (for my 64bit test install)
<teamcobra> anyone here well-versed in remastering? I've made my image, added custom software, and would like to add shortcuts to the default user's desktop in a chrooted environment
<Toma-> i think im just going to do it by hand
<fallore> bazhang: 1920x1080 on a projector, was working fine. card is a nvidia 7900, driver was restricted nvidia drivers and the latest glx new or something along with some open gl drivers
<Barko> cpk1_:/etc/gdm/failsafeXServer is all it says
<MutantBC> hi
<echobinary> i need to mount NFS shares, and i dont want to do it as root on the ubuntu box. is there anything i can do other than sudo?
<MutantBC> is there a better mirror site from Software Sources
<yeonhoo> how can i separate the icon's image ? is the format .png?
<bazhang> fallore: never heard of the 7900; you used the restricted driver manager for that? did you connect the projector after startup?
<dude_> hello everyone
<yeonhoo> how can i separate the icon's image from icon? is the format .png?
<stik> This all this channel is about? people asking ?'s that can be googled? lol
<oneforall> any one using that recordmydesktop ? using gtk-recordmydesktop frontend  with wow ?
<dude_> can anyone help me troubleshoot mp3 and video codecs?
<bazhang> stik well not everyone has the google-fu ;]
<MutantBC> coz right now  almost all mirror sites from the  Software Source  are slow in downloading the packages
<fallore> bazhang: what do you mean after start up? and it's a nvidia geforce 7900 if that clarifies
<bazhang> mutantbc that sometimes happens just be patient
<david_> HELP!?! i just instal;led ubuntu and when i try to activate compiz i get The Composite extension is not available
<cpk1_> Barko: thats the file you edit
<eriqjaffe> Is there a way I can determine if I'm displaying at 16- or 24-bit from the terminal?  My xorg.conf is set to 24, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it's displaying at 16 anyways...
<echobinary> is is possible to mount NFS shares on a ubuntu box w/o resorting to the root user account?
<bazhang> fallore: the computer may be looking for the projector on startup and your computer monitor may not support that resolution
<Barko> cpk1_: I figured. I opened it up in vim and saw nothing wrong. Well, as far as I could tell.
<yeonhoo> how can i separate the icon's image from icon? is the format .png?
<TaRDy> bazhang, i guess i was just missing mp3 support, now I think it sees most of my music
<dude_> is there a way to reinstall codecs in ubuntu?
<fallore> bazhang: it's still plugged into the projector. is there a way i can have it start in a safe res? like a safemode boot or something?
<dude_> my music sounds garbled
<nickrud> eriqjaffe: xdpyinfo | grep 'depth of root'
<bazhang> TaRDy: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? where are you trying to import music from?
<dude_> and xvid/quicktime vids wont play well in firefox
<MutantBC> bazhang: I leave it 24 hrs to let it download but to think of it, when I got back to see the status, ist not even half the percent
<cpk1_> Barko: well bash obviously thinks something is wrong with line 47 heh
<TaRDy> I basically copied my old XP "my music" folder to ~/Music
<eriqjaffe> nickrud:  thanks - my suspicions have been confirmed.
<MutantBC> bazhang: Can you imagine 600 B/s
<MutantBC> bazhang: Can you imagine 600 B/s for the download speed
<bazhang> mutantbc sure you can change the mirrors; not sure what else to tell you--my speeds sometimes max out my dsl and sometimes like the speeds you are getting it varies
<david_> HELP!?! i just instal;led ubuntu and when i try to activate compiz i get The Composite extension is not available
<mustard5> oneforall: I'm just installing it now to have a look
<dude_> david, what kinda video card do you have?
<||COSTA||> is there someone here who could help me with my laptop battery? it`s detecting a wrong model by ubuntu
<dn4> when I try to print a pdf file with my printer it does not print, any ideas?
<hExDj> I am about to format my computer, what's the best way to install dual Ubuntu/Vista
<amenado> subsume whats the contents of a clients  /etc/nsswitch.conf  ?
<bazhang> hExDj: vista first then ubuntu
<mustard5> hExDj: install vista first
<dude_> i can see why questions hardly get answered here
<david_> dude_, i have a 512mb ati i believe im not sure...but it should work...
<hExDj> just need two partitions right?
<dude_> too man at once :)
<TaRDy> bazhang, thank you for the restricted-extras pointer, and in case you missed my last message I basically copied my old XP "my music" folder to ~/Music
<subsume> amenado: hahah. of server?
<amenado> subsume whats the contents of a clients  /etc/nsswitch.conf  ?
<echobinary> is is possible to mount NFS shares on a ubuntu box w/o resorting to the root account? (via SUDO or SU)
<oneforall> mustard5 just weird with wow so far when you move the mouse(glove) it looks fine . But play it back and it has them little squres as the glove moves .
<dude_> i think ati has some issues with ubuntu
<fallore> bazhang: it's still plugged into the projector. is there a way i can have it start in a safe res? like a safemode boot or something?
<bazhang> tardy tell amarok where to look for music and then let it build its db
<MutantBC> bazhang: Can you point to a better mirror server?
<bazhang> fallore sure start up in safe mode
<|Zippo|> somebody syncs a smartphone with evolution?
<dude_> david, can you see the desktop without compiz enabled?
<bazhang> mutantbc a better mirror? where do you live?
<david_> dude_, but still i activated the restricted driver for direct rendering without issues and now i dont even know what this thing is..
<mustard5> oneforall: ah ok..I'm having trouble with the download from the repos atm..I'll see if it does the same for me when I work out how to use it
<TaRDy> bazhang, it said it was building the db, it just didn't look at the mp3s since it did not support it, however it is working now, thank you
<fallore> bazhang: can you tell me how?
<Barko> Can anyone else help with my X Server problem.
<subsume> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m4c7e98c4 but this hasn't changed
<MutantBC> bazhang: Philippines
<dude_> david, u using the latest version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> mutantbc try the tw mirrors
<dude_> 7.10?
<MutantBC> bazhang: I've tried japan, singapore, germany, china
<david_> dude_, yes i am..
<dude_> but you say the driver works?  How so?
<MutantBC> bazhang: ok
<dude_> what have you tried it with?
<UnknownUniverse> I installed gcc-snapshot but how do I use it?
<david_> dude_, i havent tried it with anything i just enabled it and i got no errror or anything...
<MutantBC> bazhang: right now im trying the freepark.org which is better even though its slow
<MutantBC> bazhang: :D
<subsume> How do I reconfigure a package?
<dude_> david, check around the ubuntu forums to see if there's another type of driver
<bladezor> I know I should be asking this in #eclipse but I seem to be getting no response, I keep getting this error every once in a while in Eclipse, and it seems to be more of an Ubuntu issue. Here's the error: Error launching external scanner info generator (g++ -E -P -v -dD /home/bladezor/workspace/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.cdt.make.core/specs.cpp)  Blade_Concept_Engine Unknown 1205206094000 5833
<bladezor> To fix it I have to restart Eclipse and it gets very annoying
<bladezor> Because it's inconsistent
<dude_> david, I have an nvidia card, and it turns out the driver that came pre installed didn't support 3d acceleration
<bazhang> fallore been so long since I rebooted my computer so working from very hazy memory here
<dude_> so I couldn't run compiz either
<bladezor> I get that error when compiling
<david_> dude_, i had that problem on my other machine..
<dude_> then I found a different restricted driver w/ 3d acceleration and it worked
<mustard5> oneforall: its just encoding the vid atm
<macogw> david_: "this thing"?
<david_> dude_, apparently the one i have is supposed to be right one...
<david_> macogw, ?! im confused...
<macogw> david_: try the one from nvidia.com
<dude_> david, whats the error message?
<macogw> david_: you said you enabled the restricted driver and now you don't even know what this thing is
<david_> macogw,  but i have an ati..!?
<macogw> david_: oh haha ok ...who said nvidia before?
<dude_> macogw, I did
<UnknownUniverse> Any developers here?
<macogw> david_: so you have the fglrx enabled?
<david_> macogw, well yeah cuz whenever i try to enable compiz i get The composite extension is missing and im not sure what that is or how to deal with it..
<bazhang> UnknownUniverse: unlikely
<david_> macogw, i believe so..
<phreck> standard glitch
<chai__> hello all, can anyone help me install wolfenstein on 64-bit ubuntu? linux32 shell doesn't seem to be working...
<phreck> search ubuntu forums
<Sl4y3r> got a question for somebody
<mustard5> oneforall: mine is showing the 'glove'
<macogw> david_: is your card supposed to use fglrx or the open source one?
<reya276> How can I get my HP Laserjet P1006
<reya276> to work
<phreck> tons of answers
<bazhang> reya276: plug it in
<dude_> macogw, I simply said I had a similar issue with my nvidia card, but got it fixed when I found a driver w/3d support.  Ie, the one that DIDN'T come with ubuntu :)
<macogw> dude_: oh ok
<reya276> I did, it detected but it wont print the test page
<spacelob6ters> whats the difference between openWRT and dd-WRT ?
<Sl4y3r> j/w if anyone knows how to install java on ubuntu
<david_> macogw, im not sure im pretty new to this linux thing
<macogw> david_: on my roommate's computer, ubuntu offered the restricted driver, but i know from experience that the open source one is right for that card
<dude_> sl4y3r...
<JDLimbo> my external hard drive is worrying me
<bazhang> reya276: that is odd; hp are very well supported in linux
<phreck> spacelob6ters, #open-wrt
<IndyGunFreak> lol, worrying you?
<nickrud> Sl4y3r: sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<chafe> how can i get a text login with ubuntu... i dont like the xwindows splash screen
<macogw> david_: lsmod | grep "ati\|radeon\|fglrx"
<dude_> under applications, go to add/remove programs
<macogw> david_: what does that say?
<dude_> it should be there
<ngabriel> anyone know of a command that returns the name of the dvd/cd thats currently mounted on a device?
<UnknownUniverse> How do I use the package gcc-snapshot
<JDLimbo> I was moving music from it to my mp3 player, and it kept crashing my system every so often
<macogw> dude_: take gdm out of the startup
<amenado> subsume-> whats the ip address of your server eth1 now?
<spacelob6ters> phreck: thanks, but its #openwrt
<subsume> 10
<subsume> amenado:  ^
<reya276> it actually assigned another driver, which is not the correct one
<IndyGunFreak> JDLimbo: move it to your hard drive, then to the mp3 player
<fallore> is there a button i can hold or something that will let me boot into start mode while booting up my box with ubuntu 7.10?
<macogw> dude_: just remove the symlinks for gdm in the /etc/rc2.d/ rc3.d/ etc
<david_> macogw, give me a sec ill tell u in a moment
<JDLimbo> IndyGunFreak, oh I see
<macogw> fallore: "start mode"?
<chafe> how can i get a text login with ubuntu... i dont like the xwindows splash screen
<amenado> subsume-> and you can still ping yahoo.com from the server right?
<bazhang> reya276: is the correct driver in there as well?
<macogw> chafe: oops read what i said to dude
<JDLimbo> can you actually explain why that is better?
<macogw> dude_: sorry
<dude_> macogw, is gdm editable with a text editor?
<fallore> macogw: safe mode sorry
<subsume> amenado: oh yes.
<reya276> nope
<oneforall> mustard5 when you move that glove around and then save the recording. then play it back does it look normal or get a smudged video
<macogw> dude_: dont think so
<macogw> fallore: you can only boot one OS at a time
<fallore> is there a button i can hold or something that will let me boot into safe mode or a mode with a low resolution* while booting up my box with ubuntu 7.10?
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Sl4y3r
<ubot3> Sl4y3r: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<amenado> subsume okay, you can ping a client from the server and client to the server?
<IndyGunFreak> JDLimbo: you were probably pushing the USB ports well past their capacity(mp3 player on a USB port, and external drive on usb port... so however many MB of files you moved, x2)
<bazhang> reya276: hang on a sec
<IndyGunFreak> JDLimbo: copy them to the hard drive, then hard drive to mp3 player, i'm guessing you'll be fine
<fallore> macogw: well the problem is i think that it's trying to boot into a resolution that's too high so i'm trying to get it to boot into something lower
<reya276> bazhang: nope it is not there I did  a search on google and download this: https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/24216
<subsume> amenado: yes
<david_> macogw,  i get "cpufreq_conservative     8072  0 "
<amenado> subsume  cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<macogw> fallore: sorry you said safe mode so i thought you meant ubuntu and windows safe mode at teh same time
<macogw> david_: thats it?
<macogw> david_: its not using an ati driver at all then...
<fallore> macogw: i figured thats what it would be called or people would know what i was talking about, lol
<subsume> amenado: "!"
<subsume> amenado: "1"
<macogw> david_: can you use the system -> administration -> screens & graphics to pick the right driver?  what card is it exactly, anyway?
<amenado> subsume  on server  iptables -vL
<david_> macogw, ok and how do i change that?
<dude_> macogw, thank you for the suggestions
<david_> macogw,  im not sure how do i find out?
<dude_> macogw, I'll take a look into those files
<macogw> dude_: that was for chafe, not you
<macogw> dude_: i got the lines messed up as the channel moved
<bazhang> http://www.stchman.com/foo2zjs.html reya276 check this
<subsume> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m5f021fdf
<dude_> ohhh
<dude_> haha
<amenado> subsume  on server  iptables -t nat -vL
<dude_> well, are codecs reinstallable?
<macogw> david_: type "lspci" in the terminal and paste the output on pastebin.ca
<subsume> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m65efb0e3
<dude_> I think my music and video codecs are bad
<reya276> bazhang: ok let me see, hope this helps
<bazhang> reya276: no problem
<david_> macogw,  it is a Nvidia Radeon X1600
<macogw> david_: you said it was an ati card
<JDLimbo> IndyGunFreak, thanks for the tip
<macogw> david_: wait what?
<macogw> david_: ati makes radeon
<david_> macogw,  i thought it was lol...
<IndyGunFreak> JDLimbo: np
<macogw> david_: paste the output of lspci in pastebin.ca
<dude_> nvidia what now?!
<macogw> david_: i need to see this
<david_> macogw,  haha sorry ATI radeon x1600
<bazhang> dude_: ubuntu-restricted-extras are bad? likely not
<macogw> david_: ok makes more sense...
<david_> macogw,  that word was in my mind and i just typed it by mistake..
<david_> sorry
<amenado> subsume  it looks okay...now from a client can you ping   66.150.243.5 ?
<IndyGunFreak> jld
<dude_> bazhang, i think so
<macogw> david_: ok you installed the restricted driver like it asked you to, right?
<dude_> bazhang, they worked ok till I updated some codecs and now some songs sound garbled and some vids wont play in firefox
<david_> macogw,  yes....how do i paste the output of lspci to pastebin.ca?
<bazhang> dude_: updated some codecs? how did you do that?
<amenado> subsume  now from a client can you ping   66.150.253.241  ?
<subsume> amenado: no to the first
<reya276> bazhang: there is a an HPLIP 2.8 should I install this instead
<macogw> david_: well you know the right name for the card now, so dont bother
<david_> macogw,  in the screens and graphics it says its using the fglrx driver...
<bazhang> reya276: does the hplip cover that printer? ifso go with the hplip
<macogw> david_: ok...odd that lsmod didnt show it... in syanptic, make sure xserver-xgl is installed
<subsume> amenado: no
<reya276> yes it says it does
<bazhang> reya276: then try it out
<amenado> subsume->  can you even ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<david_> macogw, ok give me a sec
<reya276> but the issue is that I don't know how to install it, it's tar file
<amenado> subsume->  from a client..
<subsume> amenado: no
<dude_> bazhang, when I tried to play some xvid files a while ago it told me something about codecs being illegal in ubuntu but led me to a web address where I can get codecs
<bazhang> dude_: did you use some third party stuff to 'update' your codecs? what was it?
<dude_> bazhang, yes I think so
<subsume> amenado: from server = yes
<bazhang> dude_: what was the website
<macogw> dude_: ubuntu-restricted-extras is the package for codecs
<dude_> bazhang, I don't recall
<farruinn> I've installed firefox-sage but the extension isn't showing up in Firefox. Any ideas?
<david_> macogw, that mightve been the problem cuz it wasnt installed
<macogw> dude_: medibuntu is the repo for dvd decryptors
<bazhang> dude_: then no way to help you
<amenado> subsume-> can you repaste  the clients  ifconfig; route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf again ?
<macogw> david_: that's what you need to get composite for compiz
<reya276> bazhang: take a look, http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=575089
<Spunky> Hey guys i'm having some modem trouble. I wanna setup my comcast modem but when i do the pppoeconf it always gives me an error, and we don't have a modem disk, so is there any way i could set it up and delete the qwest modem setup?
<david_> macogw, i hope that solved it then..
<TMH_> hi. I'm upgrading from feisty to gutsy, and i clicked on the "new version available: 7.10" button on the dialogue that follows the little orange icon in the tray.
<macogw> david_: might be a bit more to do... you can try running "compiz --replace" from a terminal
<darkcrab> ok tmh
<TMH_> the problem is that the distribution upgrade has been stalled for about 5 hours now. have i bricked my laptop?
<david_> macogw, it still gives me that error..
<dude_> bazhang, is there a way to remove these restricted extras?  Movie player just brought up a link when I tried to play the vids and so I installed the codecs it said would let me play them
<macogw> david_: if it doesnt work or is broken, hit ctrl+C to end it and it should go back to the normal metacity. if it doesn't "metacity --replace" takes it to normal
<macogw> david_: ok then take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4486167 there
<farruinn> TMH_: Is it still downloading or did it hang while installing packages?
<bazhang> dude_: from what website
<subsume> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m3edb500e
<TMH_> farruinn: it's hung while installing packages.
<david_> macogw,  ok ok give me a sec let me see if this works..
<macogw> david_: thats what im using as a reference since i dont have experience with that many video cards
<TMH_> the terminal output just says "Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<TMH_> Preconfiguring packages ...
<TMH_> "
<dude_> bazhang, i don't remember it was a very long time ago and I'm just trying to fix it today
<david_> macogw, it says checking for Xgl: not present and No whitelisted driver found
<darkcrab> are you on wireless downloading it tmh?
<bazhang> dude_: then no idea how to help you sorry
<TMH_> there is no CPU activity on the process
<TMH_> darkcrab: i am, yes
<subsume> amenado: changing another machine's /etc/resolve.conf to 192.168.1.1 gives client WAN access (!)
<macogw> david_: oh you have to restart X before the xgl takes effect
<TMH_> but it's finished downloading it
<macogw> david_: ctrl + alt + backspace
<dude_> bazhang, thank you for your time
<farruinn> TMH_: ok, I would kill the thing then run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' from the command line
<macogw> david_: and then you'll have to log in again
<darkcrab> FYI, you should always switch to ethernet before doing a download like that.
<amenado> subsume no wonder, we have changed the server to .10 right? restarted its dhcp server right?  we need now for the client to release and reacquire and ip address
<TMH_> so there shouldn't be a problem, right?
<reya276> bazhang: how can I change the permission for this (hplip-2.8.2.run) to run, I tried doing sudo chmod x hplip-2.8.2.run
<TMH_> darkcrab: surely the wireless drivers are stable enough to pull down a few gigabytes? i've done it before with no problems.
<david_> macogw,  ok ill be back then...see you soon thanks for all this so far..
<TMH_> but anyway that isn't the issue here
<subsume> amenado: you sure? they still load /home drive
<darkcrab> it isnt about drivers, its just a direct connection is faster tmh
<macogw> prince_jammys: you around?
<prince_jammys> yeah
<amenado> subsume thats should fall trhough once the client reacquires.. we need to check the same ifconfig; route -n; resolv.conf after client acquires an ip address
<macogw> TMH_: wow id hate to try to download a dist upgrade over wifi...thatd take ages....
<darkcrab> also, you need to adjust the server that your downloading from in synaptic too TMH
<prince_jammys> macogw: what's up?
<subsume> amenado: ok, pasting....
<dn4_> does anyone know why when I get to the login screen and it boots up the screen automatically shuts off ?
<macogw> prince_jammys: he got it installed and then left when he was waiting for the 200+ updates to install
<darkcrab> Places like MIT are alot more reliable than say the standard ubuntu server
<TMH_> i've finished downloading so can i take it that my using wireless drivers wasn't a problem
<prince_jammys> macogw: very good
<TaRDy> "Internal error : failed to initialize HAL!"...any1 know what I broke?
<TMH_> also my connection is only 2mbit, so i would imagine that the connection would be the bottleneck and not the speed of my wireless card
<macogw> TMH_: wasnt a reference to drivers just to the fact that wireless is slow.  but has it been stuck configureing the same package the whole time?
<TMH_> no. it is stuck on "preconfiguring packages"
<subsume> amenado: going through the ubuntu GUI doesn't do the trick.
<morgan> I don't know if I have gone to the right place or not but I am looking for someone to give me some kind of technical support.  Can anyone help me please?
<dn4> Why would my graphics card not work in the gui when I tried to login?
<subsume> amenado: here comes pastes
<muzikjock58> anyone have problems with xsane in ubuntu?
<macogw> morgan: ask your question. someone will probably answer.
<darkcrab> TMH that has nothing to do with downloading I believe.
<TaRDy> morgan, try being a little more specific and perhaps some1 may be of assistance
<muzikjock58> cant scan
<redips1> Hello all
<reya276> bazhang: never mind I got it going
<TMH_> yeah. i shall kill the distribution upgrade process and start a new one
<morgan> ok
<reya276> bazhang:  thanks
<macogw> dn4: because the boot screen isnt done using your graphics card for real
<bazhang> reya276: the printer works now?
<darkcrab> TMH, can you open the terminal window?
<macogw> dn4: its done using whats called "framebuffer" meaning it draws right to the screen and ignores how your graphics card actually works
<darkcrab> and see if it says anything?
<reya276> bazhang:  don't know yet, I'm installing the drivers now
<darkcrab> there is a little arrow that allows you to expand it
<TMH_> yes. it was stuck on "preconfiguring packages"
<bazhang> reya276: okay good luck
<cpk1_> TMH_: things can stop working if you do that =P.  I remember I stopped the dist upgrade process once and couldnt use ls among other things
<TMH_> oh excellent
<darkcrab> It should say more than that in the terminal window TMH
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1417
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1418
<dn4> macogw: well my screen doesn't show up with anything
<macogw> cpk1_: wouldnt it be ok for him to exit it and then do a dpkg -i * in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<darkcrab> Can you pastebin what it says in the terminal TMH?
<morgan> I am trying to get full access to another hard drive on my computer.  It is telling me drive D is read only and I want to be able to read, write and delete.  I figured out how to get into the administrator but couldn't fix it.
<dn4> macogw: it did once and now when I reboot and log in it just goes black any ideas?
<TMH_> i have closed the terminal. and i pasted it above.
<dude_> bazhang, i don't know if this will help but I can describe a symptom that might lead to a clue of what I did wrong in the past
<TMH_> darkcrab: well it didn't, and it was hung for 5 hours
<TMH_> i'm assuming that i haven't bricked my laptop and i'm running dist-upgrade again
<macogw> dn4: not setup right :P what graphics card do you have? exact model, if you can
<TMH_> failing that i guess it's reinstall time
<dn4> macogw: 3dfx Voodoo 3
<darkcrab> TMH, either you dont know what I mean by terminal or you dont understand.
<subsume> amenado: those are from working client
<david_> macogw, thanks man a lot....it works now...
<cpk1_> macogw: I cant remember what I did, I just remember the shock of ls not being found and then I fixed it so obviously wasnt too bad, then again I have /home on seperate hdd so I can ride through things like that
<redips1> 3dfx..Pretty old card.
<TaRDy> what is the "super" key?
<amenado> subsume okay so some clients are now working?
<bazhang> TaRDy: windows
<macogw> david_: no prob.  you should get compizconfig-settings-manager so you have access to all of compiz's fun
<dude_> bazhang, you know how you can mouse-over an mp3 to preview it?  all my songs sound fine that way but when I use rhythmbox some songs sound garbled.  The same songs sound garbled in vlc too.
<TaRDy> thank you bazhang
<TMH_> darkcrab: i'm assuming you meant the terminal attached to the bottom of the distribution upgrade window
<macogw> TaRDy: windows, apple, sun, tux, whatever special key you have
<darkcrab> yes that is what i meant
<subsume> amenado: i got a client working when i changed resolv.conf to 192.168.1.1
<subsume> amenado: let me restart it to make sure changes stick
<spacelob3ters> just had 3 power surges, my server isn't booting anymore, stuck on "Verifying DMI Pool Data" any ides?
<darkcrab> I need to know the last line yes, but I also need to know what happened BEFORE that.
<amenado> subsume-> okay
<david_> macogw, i already did but i didnt know about the xserver-xgl thing...thanks a lot..
<KaV> is there any way to send window from 0.0 to 0.1 ??? without using xinerama ?
<unique> im a newbie n i need help am i in the right place?
<KaV> i heard about an application that is using pseudo screen to do it.. but is really old and odd
<farruinn> TMH_: if it was just at the preconfiguring stage you're probably safe
<dn4> I basically changed the screen resolution and now it does not boot up right
<dn4> time to reboot brb
<morgan> can anyone help?
<CuriousKat> i installed ndiswrapper via add/remove software, now when i try to use it in terminal it says it's not installed
<bazhang> dude_: sounds like you used AUTOMATIX which is a really really BAD idea and just not needed
 * david_ loves ubuntu for all the good support and help i get when i need them...
<macogw> david_: kk
<redips1> spacelob3ters canyou get into the BIOS?
<TMH_> farruinn: yeah that was what i had hoped
<spacelob3ters> redips1: yes
<subsume> amenado: any clue what mechanism all these clients updated with?
<dude_> bazhang, I have used automatix actually :(
<redips1> Try resetting everything in the bios and reboot.
<unique> i have a creative xfi how do i go about installing the drivers?
<darkcrab> if I am not mistaken Kat I believe ndiswrapper has a lot of dependencies.
<unique> i downloaded the linux drivers
<bazhang> dude_: please paste your sources.list to pastebin; if you used automatix you may as well just reinstall
<CuriousKat> i installed ndiswrapper via add/remove software, now when i try to use it in terminal it says it's not installed
<macogw> !automatix | dude_
<ubot3> dude_: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<unique> im fluent in windows
<macogw> dude_: check the link for why we dont recommend it
<subsume> how can I totally remove LTSP?
<zero88> does pygtk come with ubuntu, if so how do i start it?
<macogw> unique: windows knowledge isnt the least bit helpful here
<darkcrab> the only way I was able to get ndiswrapper to work for me was to use the debian packages.
<subsume> apt-get remove still keeps /etc/ltsp/
<morgan> Can anyone please tell me how do I read or write onto a different hard drive?
<TaRDy> morgan, i may be able to help you, I am not very good at this but I know a little bit
<macogw> subsume: remove doesnt delete config. you need purge
<morgan> tardy:  thanks
<morgan> all help is good help
<redips1> Try making the new driver a usb..
<macogw> subsume: either "sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>" or "sudo aptitude purge <package>"
<dude_> thank you very much for the links everybody
<unique> ok well ill forget what i know about windows but i have very low knowledge of linux
<darkcrab> is there an autopurge command or is it just autoremove?
<macogw> unique: it doesnt work on its own?  most drivers are built into the kernel
<dude_> bazhong, "paste your sources.list to pastebin" what do you mean?  Is that a command?
<dude_> for the terminal?
<unique> what do i do with the xfi drivers.. there in a tar.gz
<unique> no it dosent..
<amenado> subsume-> has it work ?
<NeT_DeMoN_> dude_: you mean pastebin?
<TaRDy> morgan, so you have a second HDD that you are trying to access?
<redips1> Good Night all
<dude_> net_demon, yes sir
<morgan> yes
<macogw> dude_: /etc/apt/sources.list is a file
<NeT_DeMoN_> dude_: be right back :)
<muzikjock58> has anyone been able to fix a problem with xsane crashing on start?
<macogw> unique: double click to untar it, and there should be a readme
<bazhang> dude_: you admitted to using AUTOMATIX; there really is no option but to reinstall
<amenado> subsume-> has it work after a restart of a client?
<dude_> ok
<farruinn> Has anyone else installed the firefox-sage package on Gutsy? I did, but the extension doesn't show up in firefox.
<muzikjock58> print works great, no scan
<NeT_DeMoN_> dude_: http://pastebin.ca/ copy, paste, then post
<subsume> http://pastebin.com/m544b5b6d any clue what this is about? I just removed and installed ltsp
<dude_> bazhang, reinstall ubuntu entirely?! :(
<subsume> amenado: slow restart on clients =(
<TaRDy> morgan, is it seen by your ubuntu?  (/media/??)
<kyu_flux> I installed vmware (and am using it fine) - everytime I try to run apt-get it tries to fix some dependencies for vmware-server
<morgan> TaRDy if I click on your name on the left will we have a private chat?
<kyu_flux> any suggestions on how to fix?
<TaRDy> correct morgan
<morgan> TaRDy yes, read only
<unique> ok it says 1) You must have the fully configured source for the Linux kernel and
<unique>    ALSA which you
<unique>  want to use for this device driver. Partial installed
<unique>    kernels (e.g. From distribution makers) may be unusable for this
<unique>    action.
<FloodBot2> unique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unique> is that right?
<macogw> dude_: yes, automatix breaks chunks of the system in ways that would take like 5 days to repair line by line
<amenado> subsume-> nfs can be slow
<macogw> unique: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<subsume> amenado: =( the resolv.conf is back to example.com (!)
<macogw> unique: that's the first step to compiling drivers
<tleuser> 1223
<tleuser> 222
<tleuser> 222
<tleuser> 6663125
<dude_> macogw, oh no!  That's terrible.  I shouldn't have listened to lifehacker.com :(
<bazhang> tleuser: stop
<amenado> subsume i have not seen your latest contents of that dhcp server
<subsume> amenado: nothing has changed since
<macogw> dude_: yeah...i just went and corrected Wired.com's ubuntu howto to say to only use automatix if you are cool with having big chunks of broken, borked permissions, and the inability to upgrade to the new versiob
<amenado> subsume can you repaste it just for my reference
<subsume> sure
<macogw> unique: which card is it exactly?
<macogw> unique: creative x-fi, which?
<unique> extreme gamer
<dude_> macogw, ohh man so that's the reason why my update to 7.10 fails.  I'm still using 7.04 :(
<unique> the read me says somthing about alsa
<gan> where is the bootsplash image is located in ubuntu
<macogw> dude_: yeah we started saying to stay away from automatix when someone noticed the correlation between busted upgrades and use of automatix
<macogw> gan: wanna change it? install startup manager
<macogw> gan: you can get bootsplashes from gnome-look.org
<flowOver> i'm using dual monitors with nvidia's twinview.  sometimes the secondary will decide to clone the primary display.  it is stranger that the mouse still interacts with the display as the extended desktop, though will hold no interaction with the window's displayed.  it will affect the windows that are still on the secondary
<gan> splash image means "after selecting the partition the image with status bar is coming that i want to change
<dude_> wow you guys are very resourceful thank you so much
<gan> macogw, splash image means "after selecting the partition the image with status bar is coming that i want to change
<TaRDy> flowOver, are you using a single or two graphics cards?
<macogw> unique: well that's a known troublesome card...ok all creative wireles is known to be kinda crap on linux...im not sure how to do it other than follow the directions.  you probably need to install linux-headers for one thing
<macogw> gan: yes
<flowOver> single
<TaRDy> oh, I have experience similar using two
<macogw> gan: startup-manager lets you pick what goes on the background of grub and at that part
<flowOver> how did you fix that?
<dude_> ok i went to pastebin
<MutantBC> who's familiar with ubuntu mobile?
<dude_> this is what sources.list shows
<subsume> amenado: I think that ltsp is overwriting my clients /etc/resolv.conf
<gan> macogw, i my system the image with status bar is not coming
<dude_> http://pastebin.ca/937735
<subsume> check out this
<zero> can somebody tell me a program for sending free sms?
<TaRDy> experienced*,  flowOver , I used the System->Administartion->Screens and Graphics to set it up
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1419
<TaRDy> before I believe it came up after using nvidia-settings
<amenado> subsume with what? i still like to see the dhcp server config
<CuriousKat> anyone get 'No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 217.'  when installing indiswrapper
<macogw> unique: if you wouldnt mind, could you try booting from a live cd of the development version and seeing if it works there?  there was a sound overhaul this release, so i'm curious.  if it doesn't, you can file a bug against it to try to get it fixed by release.  i'm not recommending installing it though.  it's not stable enough for beginners to use yet.
<gan> macogw, in my system the image with status bar is not coming
<TaRDy> I am not too sure though, it is still a problem I run into while fooling around with it myself
<subsume> amenado: with that.
<unique> ok well the read me says use ./install would that be used?
<macogw> gan: oh.... umm idk
<macogw> unique: yes
<macogw> unique: "sudo ./install"
<MutantBC> who's familiar with ubuntu mobile?
<flowOver> ahh well mine is setup.  it just does this from time to time.  a reboot usually fixes it.
<amenado> subsume what you just pasted is the dhcp config..not a  /etc/resolv.conf of a client
<macogw> unique: you have to be in the directory where it is
<zero> can somebody please tell me a program for a free sms.. PM me..
<gan> macogw, it is booting after one minute it is going to login window
<macogw> unique: but you need to have the compilers (build-essential) and header files (linux-headers) installed first
<dude_> macogw, bazhang, here is the link to my pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/937735
<zero> need a help here bout sms on linux.. PM me
<gan> macogw, i did change in my men.lst but it is correct or not , im not getting
<flowOver> i used nvidia-settings to set it up.  i have a 7600gt
<unique> ok so extract it to a dir n poin tthe termal to the dir n run sudo ./install
<amenado> subsume are you with me?
<macogw> zero: ask in the channel. and you can send SMS's from AIM using pidgin
<subsume> amenado: yes. sorry.
<macogw> gan: i dont think that's where it goes
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1420
<macogw> unique: after you have the stuff needed to be able to run it, yes
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1422
<unique> ok and the stuff needed would be?
<subsume> amenado: anything else?
<amenado> subsume you can change the option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;  in the dhcp server to 192.168.1.1
<macogw> unique: build-essential and linux-headers, as ive said 3 times
<subsume> amenado: my thoughts exactly =) I am purging ltsp completely and redoing right now. hold please
<dude_> well, looks like the best thing to do is re-format
<unique> ok ill brb
<amenado> subsume-> then restart your dhcp server, and let your client release and reaquire an ip address
<dude_> thanks for the info you guys, I really appreciate it
<gan> macogw, http://pastebin.com/m6018a5a3 plz refer this page
<macogw> dude_: in future, use ubuntu-restricted-extras instead of automatix
<dude_> macogw: I will, thank you
<morgan> i think i lost my guide. can anyone help me with making an additional heard drive reed and wright
<macogw> gan: uhh...that's just a menu.lst i'm pretty sure the bootsplash doesnt go in there
<eshear> how can I tell if installing postgresql 8.3 will hose postgresql 8.2? ... getting 8.3 from gutsy backports, 8.2 from gutsy...?
<tsrchristopher> Has anyone seen this before? *error* i915_dispatch_cmdbuffer failed
<macogw> eshear: use -s in the apt-get line
<gan> macogw, waht & whare to edit in order to get the bootsplash
<macogw> eshear: it'll simulate it..pretend to do it, but not really so you can see what happens
<zero> can somebody help me bout a free sms on linux.. PM me.. thanx!
<unique> do i have to enter repository to get the build-essential and linux-headers?
<macogw> gan: use the startup-manager, like i suggested before. it's a nice little gui tool for setitng it up
<zero> can somebody help me bout a free sms on linux.. PM me.. thanx!
<macogw> unique: you can get them from synaptic (system -> administration -> synaptic)
<eshear> it looks like it upgrades postgresql-client-common
<subsume> amenado: redid dhcp server and such and refreshed but no dice. restarting client
<eshear> which I presume is used by 8.2...how do I know if upgrading that will break anything?
<eshear> (and how could I roll back?)
<BIOSboiler_> hi
<BIOSboiler_> im running postfix
<morgan> need help with a heard drive issue can anyone help
<BIOSboiler_> is anyone else?
<berbsd> is anybody having luck with evolution and ldap addressbooks?
<amenado> subsume you mean modified that "option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;" line?
<subsume> amenado: yes
<unique> ty
<zero> can somebody help me bout a free sms on linux.. PM me.. thanx!
<zero> can somebody help me bout a free sms on linux.. PM me.. thanx!
<zero> can somebody help me bout a free sms on linux.. PM me.. thanx!
<zero> can somebody help me bout a free sms on linux.. PM me.. thanx!
<zero> can somebody help me bout a free sms on linux.. PM me.. thanx!
<zero> can somebody help me bout a free sms on linux.. PM me.. thanx!
<macogw> zero: stop spamming!
<amenado> subsume you restarted dhcp server and then the ltsp server itself?
<zero> sory
<macogw> zero: i already told you, you can send SMS's from Pidgin using an AIM account
<subsume> amenado: client, not server
<macogw> zero: and yes, it's fre
<zero> ok.. sory i havnt seen ur msgs
<BIOSboiler_> can i use ubuntu as a dhcp server?
<zero> thank you so much
<amenado> subsume-> these things are part of the ltsp server yes?
<Luderacer> got  a quick question, i tried to do dual boot with fedora and ubuntu, but when i try to install fedora it says not enough space in boot
<flowOver> i fixed my twinview glitch out by c+a+f*
<amenado> Luderacer-> how big is your /boot partition?
<morgan> can any one help with a heard drive problem?
<Luderacer> mm sec
<unique> what version of the linux-headers do i need
<zero> can an AIM send sms internationally?
<amenado> zero yes, pay AT & T
<macogw> unique: there should be one just called linux-headers that should pull in whatever matches your current version
<morgan> my heard drive is reed only
<macogw> zero: as in not-USA? dont think so, but maybe...
<zero> yes
<zero> my loc is philippines
<subsume> amenado: I reinstalled ltsp server
<macogw> zero: i send SMSs in the US with +13335557777 so the +1 means USA
<bazhang> zero then no
<zero> is there any other way?
<amenado> zero i told you, pay AT&T
<bazhang> zero this is not an #ubuntu question
<quaal> how do i remove the drive safety free space again
<zero> we dont have at&t here
<zero> my location is Philippines
<macogw> zero: well pay whomever owns your phones
<Luderacer> can u tell me how to check please amenado ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic zero
<amenado> Luderacer-> df -h
<genuser> does anybody know where firefox is located in ubuntu preinstalled preassembled alternate/live cd?
<zero> sorry... just need a program to send sms.. badly needed
<subsume> amenado: hmpf. no clue....
<macogw> zero: i thought thats what cell phones were for
<Micko113> guys, I have dedicated FC8 server, how should I set hostname ie. server.mymaindomain.com or just mydomain.com ?
<genuser> i've installed fluxbox and am trying to link it to the dir that has firefox.
<morgan> can anyone help me change my reed only setting for my D-drive
<zero> am out of load
<bazhang> Micko113: what is FC8?
<BIOSboiler_> how do i install flash from cmd line?
<macogw> Micko113: you can set both
<Micko113> fedora core 8
<macogw> Micko113: oh yeah there's no FC8, just F8
<macogw> Micko113: 6 was the last "core"
<PriceChild> Micko113: this is ubuntu support
<Luderacer> no boot listed? amenado ?
<bazhang> #fedora
<macogw> morgan: D drive?
<zero> thanx for the help anyway..
<unique> sorry if in annoying but it tells me to insert the cd... is there anyway i can get them off the net....?
<macogw> morgan: from what i remember of windows, that's the CD drive....
<BIOSboiler_> how do i install flash from cmd line?\
<Micko113> I know that its ubuntu but its kinda general ? regardles of distro
<bazhang> unique: just disable cd in synaptic as software source
<BIOSboiler_> how do i install flash from cmd line?, how do i get you tube to work?
<macogw> Micko113: you can set both
<morgan> no its my second heard drive
<amenado> subsume-> yes,
<PriceChild> unique: system > admin > software sources, uncheck the cd at the bottom
<genuser> does anybody know where firefox is located in ubuntu preinstalled preassembled alternate/live cd?
<macogw> morgan: well it's your sdb drive then
<PriceChild> genuser: lots of places
<macogw> morgan: only one partition on it, right? so that partition would be sdb1
<genuser> i've installed fluxbox and am trying to link it to the dir that has firefox.
<genuser> hm
<Luderacer> amenado,  may i pm you the results?
<Micko113> Thanks, I'll set it as mymaindomain.com just to avoid confusion
<PriceChild> genuser: binaries go in one place, shared libraries another, documentatino another etc.
<amenado> morgan i must ask...hard drive..lest you are mocking it.
<morgan> macogw im not sure
<macogw> morgan: did you split the drive into a bunch of parts?
<genuser> i just need the binaries to boot up my firefox on fluxbox.
<amenado> Luderacer-> for /boot  should only be one line.paste it here
<PriceChild> genuser: /usr/bin
<berbsd> is anyone using ldap address book with evolution?
<morgan> bad speller sory
<macogw> morgan: if it only shows as one drive on windows, then it should be only one partition
<macogw> morgan: are you trying to make it auto-mount in ubuntu when you boot?
<Luderacer> luderacer@luderacer:/$ df -h
<Luderacer> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Luderacer> /dev/sda1              70G   20G   47G  29% /
<Luderacer> varrun                1.5G  112K  1.5G   1% /var/run
<Luderacer> varlock               1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock
<Luderacer> udev                  1.5G   72K  1.5G   1% /dev
<FloodBot2> Luderacer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macogw> Luderacer: stop
<morgan> my main drive is split into ubuntu and windows my d drive is one drive
<amenado> Luderacer-> i didnt ask you for the rest, i only asked for /boot
<Luderacer> there is none
<Luderacer> i told ya that ;)
<morgan> I am trying to be able to read, write and delete my secondary hard drive
<Luderacer> sorry about that
<amenado> Luderacer-> i did not read it, you know why? you dont have my nick in front
<Luderacer> lol sorry m8
<amenado> !who | Luderacer
<ubot3> Luderacer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<macogw> morgan: ok in linux, the first drive is sda and its partitions are sda1, sda2, sda3, etc. your second drive is sdb, and its partitions would be sdb1, sdb2, sdb3, etc. your setup has sda1, sda2, and sdb1, from what you've said
<macogw> morgan: and it's a windows-y drive, right?
<Luderacer> should be sleeping
<macogw> morgan: is it always in your computer or is it an external drive that you plug in sometimes?
<genuser> thanks PriceChild
<morgan> macogw it is in my computer
<macogw> morgan: ok run "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" in a terminal
<morgan> what do you mean by terminal?
<macogw> morgan: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<macogw> morgan: what version of ubuntu are you using, by the way?
<amenado> Luderacer-> your /  which includes /boot  is huge, so it should not complain being full
<morgan> macogw: thanks that will fix the problem?
<Agent_bob> timidity error; /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found \n Couldn't open output device  ???
<morgan> macogw: ce
<macogw> morgan: no, we have to edit a configuration file
<morgan> macogw: just downloaded it.
<Agent_bob> what provides /usr/bin/esd ?
<macogw> morgan: gutsy?
<Luderacer> amenado,  it did ;) said it couldnt install into /boot
<macogw> morgan: 7.10/gutsy or 6.06/dapper/lts?
<morgan> how do i find out?
<amenado> Luderacer-> how big is the /boot you are installing fedora on?
<macogw> morgan: if you're not sure, just look at the output of typing "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<subsume> amenado: I can't retrace my steps to get the client working
<morgan> macogw can we start a private chat?  how do we do that?
<macogw> Luderacer: if you have like 10 fedora kernels just sitting around, uninstall some old ones to make room
<macogw> morgan: only if you're registered on the channel
<macogw> morgan: unregistered users cant send PMs
<amenado> subsume  you have to tell me, again the ifconfig ; route -n ;  resolv.conf  of your client
<morgan> macogw I am loosing the plot with all the other people replying
<macogw> morgan: umm do you have google talk or AIM?
<Luderacer> macogw,  that may of been me trying to install fedora right now
<subsume> amenado: I gave you the successful one already.
<macogw> Luderacer: oh wait which do you have first?  does the one that was there first have a bunch of old kernels? if so, remove the old kernels so you have room in /boot. otherwise, make /boot bigger
<morgan> ekiga
<amenado> subsume-> then do the same for the non successful one
<macogw> morgan: er..do you use pidgin at all?
<morgan> or msn
<murlidhar> hey macogw and morgan it is easy chatting just join #murlidhar only u two will be there
<Luderacer> macogw,  how do i make /boot bigger?
<macogw> Luderacer: partitioner
<reya276> ok need some major help
<macogw> Luderacer: might require wiggling things all around though
<subsume> amenado: http://paste.stgraber.org/1417 and http://paste.stgraber.org/1418
<Luderacer> macogw,  would it be easier to just install Fedora then ubuntu?
<BIOSboiler_> how do i install flash from cmd line?, how do i get you tube to work?
<Agent_bob> Luderacer do you have a seperate boot partition ?
<amenado> Luderacer-> in the install process you do get to select the size of a partition you want to install on,
<morgan> murlidhar how do I do that?
<murlidhar> or any of u create a new channel .
<macogw> morgan: he makes a good point..we could make our own channel.  ok go join #helpmorgan
<reya276> I install some new printer drivers for HP laserjet p1006, but now I got a bunch of files on my home directory and the printer says is not available
<Luderacer> Agent_bob,  made for fedora
<Luderacer> Agent_bob,  made for fedora ?
<juank_prada> BIOSboiler_, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<macogw> Luderacer: dunno
<amenado> subsume and can that ping the server?  192.168.1.1 ?
<macogw> Luderacer: i tend to not use a /boot partition
<murlidhar> morgan, "/join #morgan"
<subsume> amenado: network unreachable
<Agent_bob> Luderacer you shouldn't need but about 20m for a few kernels
<amenado> subsume even pinging just the server?
<subsume> amenado: would ltsp dhcp of server help you?
<Luderacer> Agent_bob,  so when i installed ubuntu i shoulda made it smaller
<animesh> I am using ubuntu-7.04 when i try start my system,giving the  error "malloc: unknown:0: assertion botched
<animesh> free: start and end chunk sizes differ
<animesh> Aborting..."
<unique> ok off topic is it possible to install the x64 version with out doing a complete reinstall of Ubuntu
<Agent_bob> macogw yeah i tend to not use a aprtition at all
<amenado> subsume also you have not explained to me yet,  how are these clients connected to into the server?
<Geoffrey2> !samba
<ubot3> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<subsume> amenado: dear lord I dunno.
<animesh> what is probable cause of this problem
<animesh> can anyone suggest me?
<unique> i had two copys of ubuntu n i thought i put the x64 on but i put 32 on
<Agent_bob> Luderacer i'm just saying that a boot partition only holds kernel/initramfs pairs  and a few config files.
<amenado> subsume time to roll your sleeves and follow the mesh of cables, do not forget to label them too
<subsume> amenado: they go into the ceiling and stuff
<Luderacer> Agent_bob,  ok going to do a clean install this weekend and install fedora first
<amenado> subsume they are labeled right in the patch panel? do they go then into a switch?
<subsume> yeah
<amenado> follow those
<Agent_bob> Luderacer the kernal/initramfs pair is only about 5 to 8 meg   so if you have as little as 20m free on the boot partition you should still be ok to install
<murlidhar> how do i smoothen fonts in firefox??????
<Luderacer> yes i understand that Agent_bob , but it wouldnt let me
<darkcrab> Hi all, I have a memory leak somewhere. My system will climb to about 486 mb of memory usage, and them log off to the login screen. I have turned off my compiz effects to see if that is effecting it, but so far it doesnt seem that way. Any ideas?
<animesh> I am using ubuntu-7.04 when i try start my system,giving the  error "malloc: unknown:0: assertion botched
<animesh>  free: start and end chunk sizes differ
<animesh>  Aborting..."
<murlidhar> how do i smoothen fonts in firefox??????
<bazhang> darkcrab: have you check top in the terminal?
<unique> is there anyway i can get a x64 version installed without doing the entire reinstall?
<bazhang> unique: no
<Luderacer> thanks for your help everybody i need to go to bed thanks Agent_bob  and amenado
<darkcrab> im sorry, what do you mean bazhang?
<animesh> can any one suugest me what is the probable cause if this type of error?
<bazhang> darkcrab: open a terminal and type top
<darkcrab> k
<Geoffrey2> can anyone recommend a good guide for setting up samba under Ubuntu
<unique> ok so just  boot with the disk n install n reformat the drive right?
<murlidhar> the best thing is i am asking this since two days ,
<reya276> bazhang: dude I had no luck I think I made it worst than what it was
<bazhang> http://www.stchman.com/foo2zjs.html reya276 perhaps time for this then ;]
<Agent_bob>       repete, timidity error;" /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found \n Couldn't open output device " ???
<reya276> now I got a bunch on files on my home directory and some HP Device tools
<murlidhar> how do i smoothen fonts in firefox??????
<murlidhar> the best thing is i am asking this since two days ,
<unique> ok macogw thanks for the help n every one else
<murlidhar> anybody?
<Agent_bob> what provides /usr/bin/esd ?
<bazhang> unique: sure; backup what you need to first though
<reya276> bazhang: but how can I undo all this mess
<unique> ok thanks bazhamg
<unique> see u in a bit
<subsume> amenado: what's that iptables command?
<smick> well I've tried about 15 times to install or run the live 710 cd and it consistently fails. Is it my q600 quad processor, my 8800GT Nvidia DDR3 graphics card? What could this be??
<amenado> subsume iptables -vL -n   and iptables -t nat -vL
<Agent_bob> -root: iptables: command not found
<smick> it sometimes gets to configure the displays and either going with safe mode, or trying to match the card and LCD, it still goes to the screen that has a few lines of [ok] next to them. and stalls
<amenado> smick lets trade, my box is a 1.8 gig p4 512 meg. :)
<smick> amanado: the whole reason I'm trying to get it going is to see if my onboard sound has a hardware problem or if i's just windows.
<bazhang> smick: you might try in safe mode or using the alternate cd; is this a dual boot or ubuntu only
<darkcrab> ok I did that, the majority of my memory is being used, only 4 processes are being actively run, and 12.4% of that is being devoted to firefox
<Agent_bob> amenado i have a p1 100mhz 64m ram  box with 610m hdd running ubuntu+kde   want to trade ?
<smick> bashang: thanks, tried both those methods.  I've installed the software from alternate CD only for it to fail writing grub.
<smick> anyone suggest another small live CD to test on board sound? puppy or something.
<smick> I need one that can understand quad-core and new nvidia card
<Agent_bob> smick DSL
<erawfish_> not DSL
<smick> not DSL?
<amenado> Agent_bob-> lol, i will include my 8.5 inch floppies
<darkcrab> bashang ok I did that, the majority of my memory is being used, only 4 processes are being actively run, and 12.4% of that is being devoted to firefox
<erawfish_> DSL uses a 2.4 kernel. and no nvidia drivers
<Agent_bob> amenado yeah it only has 5.25 and 3.5 floppies in int.
<bazhang> dsl is old skool
<erawfish_> darkcrab: there never is any free memory
<Agent_bob> dsl is only 50m   live CD
<darkcrab> yes, but it is causes me to logout erawfish
<amenado> am off..
<smick> would I be better with a 810 alpha version to check on board sound. Maybe it will get me further.
<erawfish_> darkcrab: check dmesg for OOM killer
<darkcrab> just type dmesg in terminal?
<bazhang> smick: I think you mean 8.0.4 ;]
<Mike_> hey can someone help me with a wireless problem ?
<smick> bashang: that's right. my bad.
<bazhang> 8.10 is but a dream right now ;]
<erawfish_> darkcrab: how much of your swap is used and how much RAM do you have?
<smick> do we have reliable torrents of 804 right now?
<darkcrab> I have 512 and right now 339 is being used.
<tcpdumpgod> i am god.
<tcpdumpgod> im also a leet ninja hacker.
<tcpdumpgod> A+\
<tcpdumpgod> So who needs help.
<Mike_> i do
<darkcrab> swap, 31.7 is being used. hmmm...maybe it was compiz.
<tcpdumpgod> Whats the problem Mike_
<Mike_> im having trouble with the wireless set up
<tcpdumpgod> Mike_, are you new to Linux?
<Mike_> my wireless card sees networks but wont conect
<Mike_> yes
<tcpdumpgod> Okay, do you know how to parse log files?
<Mike_> no haha
<tcpdumpgod> Going through them to find what the issue is?
<tcpdumpgod> Okay check it out. Are you familiar with the Linux command  line?
<Agent_bob>       repete, timidity error;" /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found \n Couldn't open output device "   somebody what provides /usr/bin/esd ?
<Mike_> somewhat i know the basic command and if you tell me what to do i ll go do it haha i have to log off xp and go to ubuntu ( at least till i get my wireless working)
<tcpdumpgod> Guess not.
<erawfish_> !wireless | Mike_
<ubot3> Mike_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> tcpdumpgod: less self praise please
<erawfish_> Mike_: what chip do you have?
<tcpdumpgod> of course bazhang ;)
<darkcrab> can running compiz-fusion cause problems like memory leaks?
<bazhang> darkcrab: yes for sure
<tcpdumpgod> Mike_, do you have wired internet connectivity on your Ubuntu box3n?
<erawfish_> darkcrab: can you answer my question please?
<darkcrab> I did erawfish
<darkcrab> you must have missed it
<ToastGuy_> how do I include a dynamic date in time when calling a file by command line?
<tcpdumpgod> possibly darkcrab, how much is it using?
<Mike_> no =( its a laptop and i run off of a city paid for wirless service
<erawfish_> darkcrab: no you did not
<erawfish_> oops. sorry. you did. didn't see the swap line
<smick> do I need the 64bit ubuntu for a quad core?  It doesn't say 64bit
<Mike_> erawfish: did you mean cpu or for my wifi card?
<tcpdumpgod> Mike_, im confused... how are you connecting now? Are you on XP on the same machine as Ubuntu is on?
<Mike_> yes
<tcpdumpgod> Mike_, I have to be able to communicate with you while we're troubleshooting.... do you have another mahcine?
<erawfish_> Mike_: wlan card
<darkcrab> 343.1 mb of 495.7 mb 69.2 % mem 33,9 mb of 1.1 gb  2.9 % swap erawfish_
<darkcrab> and that is with compiz disabled erawfish_
<erawfish_> darkcrab: so until sdwap is full it won't kill any processes
<tcpdumpgod> darkcrab, see what its using now and compare it to what it is using in 30 mins or so... then compare... check the web for bug reports about memory leaks.
<Agent_bob> mem === Memory Used/Total Percent: 45/377 MB (11%)
<Mike_> broadcom
<mac`> i got hacked.. Mar 10 06:25:01 passion su[9443]: + ??? root:nobody
<erawfish_> ugh
<darkcrab> k thanks guys. :)
<tcpdumpgod> awesome mac`
<mac`> Mar 10 06:25:01 passion su[9443]: Successful su for nobody by root
<FXRS> anyone know if gimp will rename a photos in a batch and if so how?
<mac`> wtf you mean awesome
<tcpdumpgod> mac`, l'd sugguest you get a rootkit
<tcpdumpgod> It was a joke mac` ;)
<Mike_> the driver i have is working like it see the networks it goes and tries yto grab the ip and then just stops after a few min
<erawfish_> Mike_: now the question is how?
<jaren> ctcp cx-allmp3-49059full xdcc send #34
<erawfish_> Mike_: and reinstall
<erawfish_> oops. was for mac`
<tcpdumpgod> Mike_, then you need to check your logs for your wireless card... /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog and "dmesg" command.
<darkcrab> be back
<tcpdumpgod> Notate what you see and then report back to me... thats all I can suggest.
<Mike_> ok thank you very much
<erawfish_> Mike_: you probably need to use ndiswrapper. you can try bcm43xx
<Sl4y3r> how do i play mp3s
<Sl4y3r> ?
<erawfish_> !mp3 | Sl4y3r
<ubot3> Sl4y3r: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToastGuy_> how do I include a dynamic date in time when calling a file by command line?
<Mike_> erawfish: i used the firmware extracter and then just esed the driver through my restricted hardeware
<smick> sl4yer get amarok for kde for a good looking app
<bazhang> Sl4y3r: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lerio> guys is it possible to connect 10pcs mouse in ubuntu with 10pcs keyboard and monitor?
<Agent_bob> toastGuy `date`   ?
<nickrud> Sl4y3r: <backspaces> see bazhang above
<mac`> not the first time. what can i do. OS is so weak
<karllen1> hey anyone help my with wifi and macbook santa rosa
<erawfish_> lerio: you will run out of videocard outputs and USB ports
<karllen1> im using the wiki and it does not seem to work
<erawfish_> lerio: technically possible yes, practically not really
<ToastGuy_> Agent_bob:  ya I need it in the format like   YYYY-MM-DD
<tcpdumpgod> erawfish_, that's available in the restricted drivers manager... i think he's already tried that... hence him being able to see networks and what not.
<Agent_bob> toastguy the man page has the answer on how to format it.
<Mike_> erawfish: did you see what i said?
<tcpdumpgod> mac`, what OS are you using?\
<ToastGuy_> Agent_bob: that's a good idea
<tcpdumpgod> Im a security analyst so Im pretty good with lockdowns.
<lerio> earwfish: yes but i forgot the company that makes it possible.it is BLUE something
<tcpdumpgod> Snort is the bomb
<Agent_bob> toastguy   this is only an example.    date +"%H:%M.%S"
<smick> anyone know if the hardy live CD will support more cards / displays than 710 or am I wasting my time downloading it now?
<subsume> How to refresh my dhcp connection?
<ToastGuy> Agent_bob: thanks
<erawfish_> lerio: all you need is the hardware (videcards and USB) the rest ubuntu can do on its own without special software
<Mike_> ok im gonna switch ill be back
<tcpdumpgod> smick, what card/display do you have that it wont support.
<Sl4y3r> how do i install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tcpdumpgod> ok mie
<lerio> erawfish: 1unit of ubuntu with 10clients
<tcpdumpgod> Mike_, *
<tcpdumpgod> Sl4y3r, through synaptic or through aptitude or apt-get.
<erawfish_> lerio: if you have the connectors the amount of clients is unlimited basically
<mac`> can someone tell me what this msg exacly means
<mac`> Mar 10 06:25:01 mac su[9443]: Successful su for nobody by root
<mac`> Mar 10 06:25:01 mac su[9443]: + ??? root:nobody
<erawfish_> but you'd need 10 videocard outputs and 20 USB ports
<lerio> erawfish: is it like the thin client?
<smick> tpcdumpgod: well the live CD for 710 continuously fails on my quadcoare q6600 with Nvidia 8800GT card
<Agent_bob> toastguy   this is only an example.      `date +"%m-%d-%Y"`   <<< but more closely related to your Q
<erawfish_> smick: use the alternate install cd?
<subsume> How to refresh my dhcp connection? can't be THAT hard.
<Sevensins> hello
<tcpdumpgod> mac`, that means that the user gained root access with the "su" command.
<smick> ecrawfish_ already did, it installed but failed to write grub.
<bazhang> Sl4y3r: sudo apt-get install packagename
<tcpdumpgod> subsume, "/etc/init.d/dhclient restart"
<nickrud> mac`: that means some app running as root switched to being the user nobody for security reasons. nobody has very low permissions, so it can't damage your system
<smick> hence using the live CD to fix it all.  All this just to test onboard sound on my new shuttle to see if I need to RMA this thing.
<Agent_bob> toastguy    command --switches filename-`date +"%m-%d-%Y"`.txt       or some such
<ogre> how can i detect the mac address of my wireless card?
<Sevensins> can anyone tell me when alsa 1.016 will be available for ubuntu to install it from the repos as usual
<mac`> ok let me format the system agin
<mac`> cuz this is not happen
<mac`> this is the 3time
<mac`> i formated and seeing that msg
<ToastGuy> Agent_bob: ah.. cool... let me try that
<subsume> tcpdumpgod: doesn't exist
<mac`> i was sure but i m like let me ask
<nickrud> mac`: that's a good message
<smick> I was using XP, and onboard sound drivers fail, I thought, well I'll load ubuntu to see if I can't test it there before I return to manufactureer
<MutantBC> is there a way to download faster from the mirror servers from Software Source
<tcpdumpgod> nickrud, would that not mean that the user nobody in the group nobody su-ed to root?
<mac`> ya. what can i do to provent not happing agin
<juank_prada> ogre, in a terminal run 'ifconfig'
<mac`> if you do have time can you plz tell me
<tcpdumpgod> subsume, hold up
 * tcpdumpgod opens up a terminal
 * mac` shuts the system down
<nickrud> tcpdumpgod: no, it's done _by_ root
<lerio> erawfish: anyway forget it...i also want to ask if can i remote desktop my home computer from my office and how will i open the port i use remote desktop in ubuntu and realvnc in xp
<Agent_bob> toastguy a test usage might be something like this#    date > filename-`date +"%m-%d-%Y"`.testfile ;ls
<tcpdumpgod> Successful su for nobody by root
<tcpdumpgod> for nobody.
<mac`> they were trying to hack into my bsd they did not have no luck
<tcpdumpgod> hince the name and group on the 2nd line.
<tcpdumpgod> Mar 10 06:25:01 mac su[9443]: + ??? root:nobody
<ToastGuy> Agent_bob: Ya, I did an #> echo `date +"%Y-%m-%d"`  it shows # > 2008-03-10
<tcpdumpgod> nobody:nobody got root:nobody
<ToastGuy> Agent_bob: perfect!
<tcpdumpgod> right?
<nickrud> tcpdumpgod: hm, I need to read further. Thanks
<tcpdumpgod> Well I was asking so I made sure I understood.
<Agent_bob> toastguy welcome.
<mac`> i got there info i send the msg to isp
<tcpdumpgod> I think nobody switched to root so that it can run a daemon or something.
<erawfish_> mac`: why the ISP?
<mac`> tcpdumpgod: it took me so long to config the system i guess my best thing to do is reformat it
<erawfish_> and what process runs under the user nobody for you?
<mac`> erawfish_: why not
<tcpdumpgod> mac`, check messages.
<erawfish_> mac`: what is the ISP supposed to do?
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<lostxion> any one be able to tell me if i can get itunes or any application to run a ipod on ubuntu???
<mac`> what do you mean? there the one whois providing him or her with the service
<mac`> think about it
<tcpdumpgod> lostxion, there's a program... i forget what its called.
<nickrud> give it to the nsa
<tcpdumpgod> there is a "itunes" like program for l00n1x though
<bazhang> lostxion: newest one or older ipod
<subsume> how to change my gateway?
<tcpdumpgod> mac`, what service were you running that they exploited?
<subsume> anyone?
<lostxion> the touch
<tcpdumpgod> subsume, nano /etc/network/interfaces
<erawfish_> mac`: BS. you are, that is if you are a hacked in the first palce. not the job of the ISP to protect you
<tcpdumpgod> or something.
<tcpdumpgod> do a "man /etc/network/interfaces"
<subsume> tcpdumpgod: from command line
<tcpdumpgod> subsume, yes
<mac`> Mar 10 03:09:36 mac sshd[6762]: Invalid user admin from 193.227.49.9
<tcpdumpgod> you can do it through the GUI too.
<tcpdumpgod> i forget how though
<Agent_bob> subsume route add default gw 127.0.0.1       of course the ip is not what you want...
<tcpdumpgod> mac`, thats just someone TRYING to hack you.
<sfears> gateway gui system/prefs/network properties of you ethernet card
<mac`> ya he asked me for the info
<tcpdumpgod> Agent_bob, that's only temp though.
<mac`> so i m like ya sure why not
<tcpdumpgod> Have him hard code it in a config file.
<lostxion> how do you speak to someone directly on here??
<subsume> lostxion: you will have to register first
<bazhang> lostxion: you need libgpod 0.6.0 which will be available in a couple of weeks in Hardy--best to just wait; though you can compile now if you wish ;]
<tcpdumpgod> mac`,  you're not making sensre.
<tcpdumpgod> sense*
<subsume> lostxion: /msg nickserv to find out how. then you /msg <person> hi
<mac`> type /notice nicname
<tcpdumpgod> you're not hacked man, you're just paranoid.
<tcpdumpgod> I used to be too.
<Agent_bob> tcpdumpgod yes.  you add the gw to the /etc/network/interfaces   for a permanant change.
<tcpdumpgod> Right, he'll reboot and be like :O
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<lostxion> k thanks
 * sfears thinks his computer is hacked by bill gates
<tcpdumpgod> Agent_bob, you must be an old schooler.
<bazhang> np
<Agent_bob> what's old ?
<mac`> paranoid. its says the msg clear nobody got access to root
<subsume> tcpdumpgod: its me. I'll stop. ok?
<tcpdumpgod> mac`,
<Agent_bob> tcpdumpgod if you refer to the fact that i don't use a gui   then yeah.
<subsume> tcpdumpgod: just msg me your SSN and I'm done
<mac`> but then agin how can nobody has account that is pw by log
<tcpdumpgod> what you dont understand is that it is a PROGRAM using the system user NOBODY to run a daemon so that no one HACKS IT!
<tcpdumpgod> JESUS!
<tcpdumpgod> yes Agent_bob :)
<tcpdumpgod> ok subsume
<subsume> tcpdumpgod: wrong msg. sorry.
<tcpdumpgod> I have lifelock though... ok?
<subsume> i maent those for mac`
<subsume> haha
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<subsume> DRATS
<tcpdumpgod> I was like... :\
<sfears> i was going to mention life lock
<tcpdumpgod> Come on man...
<tcpdumpgod> hahah!
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, lol
<subsume> haha
<subsume> lifelock
<subsume> jeez.
<tcpdumpgod> w0rd
<bazhang> !enter
<ubot3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tcpdumpgod> Sorry bazhang its been a while since i've been on IRC... getting carried away :)
<tcpdumpgod> Anyway, who else needs help. Give me something hard. Like... HA config or something. Or SQL replication.
<erawfish_> Agent_bob: 2sdddddddd
<erawfish_> fdfrä
<tcpdumpgod> Man, i need to get a job again I guess... im getting hungry to fix things.
<xenthro> Hi, I just installed gallery2 but I dont know how to start it... http://localhost/gallery2/ brings up nothing
<mac`> tcpdumpgod: ok. i m understood what you said . tx man.
<sfears> i have an error.. first line that shows on boot up about needing to use a 8139too driver.. any ideas tcpdumpgod
<tcpdumpgod> Sure thing mac` . Check into "Snort IDS" mac` if you're a little noid about security.
<subsume> amenado: paypal =)
<tcpdumpgod> 8139too if im not mistaken is a NIC diver... all you need to do is download it.
<tcpdumpgod> I believe its Realtek.
<sfears> how do i disable the one being used?
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/intrusion-detection-with-snort-mysql-apache2-on-ubuntu-7.10 mac`
<erawfish_> 8139too ships with every kernel by default
<mac`> i m learning on bsd and ubuntu does are the nice os that i picked up from...
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, you're wanting to disable the 8139too module from being loaded?
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, that just clicked erawfish_
<sfears> i think i need to enable 8139too & disable 8139
<tcpdumpgod> ok sfears no problem... open up a terminal.
<sfears> ok
<tcpdumpgod> Let me know when you're ready.
<sfears> ready ready
<Micko113> Computers are like air conditioners, they stop working properly if you open Windows.
<sfears> tee hee Micko113
<Agent_bob>         timidity error;" /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found \n Couldn't open output device "   somebody what provides /usr/bin/esd ?
<Agent_bob> ^5 Micko113
<xb3rt> Do most people on linux use limewire, or is their some other hot software thats linux specific
<bazhang> frostwire gtk-gnutella xb3rt
<sfears> ummm.. xb3rt.. you do know your using IRC right?
<sfears> one word.. !CSE
<tcpdumpgod> sorry sfears my friend is hammered.
<tcpdumpgod> Anyway... you have your terminal window up?
<sfears> yup
<tcpdumpgod> ok type the following.
<tcpdumpgod> sudo -i
<sfears> i'm quick with it.. go on
<erawfish_> Agent_bob: man dpkg
<erawfish_> Agent_bob: especially -S
<Agent_bob> erawfish_ like that's going to show something not installed ???
<erawfish_> Agent_bob: packages.ubuntu.com then
<erawfish_> that does
<tcpdumpgod> ok sfears
<erawfish_> apt-file does too
<tcpdumpgod> nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sfears> ohhh yeah.. the black list
<tcpdumpgod> ;) @ sfears
<tcpdumpgod> There you go, make yourself a note at the bottom in the format of the others and then put the module name you want to blacklist in there.
<morgan> macogw:  thank you working fine.
<sfears> cool
<tcpdumpgod> Then when you're done sfears let me know and we'll get it out of there and get the other in.
<tcpdumpgod> brb, ciggy time.
<geo_> =-['
<geo_> 123
<Agent_bob> it really reeks that they don't build hardware anymore.  they only build partial hardware and write M$ software to do the work of hardware....
<sfears> is it just 8139? or are there a couple other characters needed?
<sfears> "blacklist 8139" ??
<macogw> morgan: great!
<morgan> macogw: thanks again..be blessed.  Catch you around sometime.
<macogw> morgan: kk bye
<macogw> morgan: and to answer your question, washington, dc
<morgan> Used to live in Portland Or,
<macogw> morgan: that explains being baptistt
<Mike_> ok im back
<macogw> morgan: i didnt think that was common outside the US
<morgan> macogw, what is that supposed to me???
<macogw> morgan: the USA has a lot of baptists....everywhere else has a lot of lutherans and anglican and stuff
<morgan> macogw...wife from australia and I am baptist but you are right, it's not that common.
<Mike_> tcpdumpgod: i got the log files you told me to look at copied to my xp desktop for review what am i looking for?
<dhmmhd> Managed to get notebook wireless to work with Atheros wireless using ndiswrapper and DI 524 router using WPA PSK security but now scp (ssh copy) stalls after long transfer. Others have talked about making MTU smaller, but I can't make it take effect, manually changing /etc/network/interface nor any of the front-ends. Any ideas?
<morgan> macogw:  that would be because of the influence of the Queen/Royals
<tcpdumpgod> Mike_, what we're looking for is anything indicating anything about why your wireless connection is dropping... it'll probably be around the bottom of the files.
<Mike_> ok
<macogw> morgan: yeah, i know....and that whole theocracy thing they had going on in most of europe. but we're OT now.
<morgan> ptl
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, yes... blacklist 8139
<Geoffrey2> does apt-get install purge remove all related data files for a package?
<sfears> cool.. ready to add 8139too
<tcpdumpgod> apt-get purge packagename
<ubud> is there a software for recover accidently deleted partion?
<tcpdumpgod> ok sfears
<morgan> well have a good nite macgow see you arund and thanks again.
<tcpdumpgod> "lsmod |grep 8139"
<tcpdumpgod> what is the output of that sfears
<the7thmagus> hey, whenever I save a text file that I am actively editing in gedit, it creates a duplicate copy of the file with the same name but with a tilde at the end. what's up with that?
<tcpdumpgod> the7thmagus, thats a caching function.
<tcpdumpgod> its a temp file the7thmagus
<Agent_bob> so anybody care to     grep /usr/bin/esd /var/lib/dpkg/info    for me and see what provides that file ?
<sfears> 8139too                27520
<the7thmagus> hmm, thought so. any way I can stop that from occuring?
<sfears> 8139cp                 25088  0
<sfears> mii                     6528  2 8139too,8139cp
<ubud> how to recover accidently delected partion
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, you need to blacklist 8139cp, not 8139
<macogw> the7thmagus: when you exit the editor, it should go away...assuming you tell it "discard changes" and dont just kill the process
<sfears> alright
<Agent_bob> ubud  testdisk  ?
<nickrud> !terminal | Sl4y3r
<ubot3> Sl4y3r: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tcpdumpgod> the7thmagus, you dont want to... its supposed to do that.
<ubud> thanks
<the7thmagus> alright. thanks
<sfears> done
<tcpdumpgod> Agent_bob, there's a function with aptitude or dpkg that'll show you what provides a file...
<tcpdumpgod> no problem the7
<Agent_bob> !info testdisk > ubud
<tcpdumpgod> !smartd | ubud
<ubot3> Factoid smartd not found
<tritium> Agent_bob: dpkg -S <filename>
<Agent_bob> tcpdumpgod only if you have it.   not what provides something not installed.
<tcpdumpgod> I belive you're wrong Agent_bob
<ubud> thanks everyone
<tcpdumpgod> Maybe I am.
<nickrud> Agent_bob: heh. I don't have it, but apt-file says it's in esound
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, you're done?
<sfears> yup
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, "rmmod 8139cp"
<Agent_bob> tritium ;/
<Mike_> tcpdumpgod: im guessing the word pci and interupt arent supposed to go in them line ?
<tritium> Agent_bob: what?
<tritium> Agent_bob: be sure to specify the full path
<Agent_bob> nickrud thank you.
<macogw> sfears: that'll take a sudo
<sfears> module 8139cp removed
<Y-Town> How do you go about opening a port? like 443
<tcpdumpgod> Mike_, are you talking about the log files? No... thats normal. You're looking for something like wlan0 or something.
<Agent_bob> tritium    dpkg: /usr/bin/esd not found.
<sfears> and add 8139too to modules file?
<Agent_bob> tritium and  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d36f481e
<dhmmhd> why does scp stall after long file transfer (wireless)?
<Agent_bob> just so you know.
<tritium> Agent_bob: you have to have the file you're searching for to use dpkg -S
<tcpdumpgod> Agent_bob,  dpkg -S esd
<Agent_bob> tritium but nickrud answered me.  so i'm good.  thanks.
<Agent_bob> tritium yes exactly.  that's what i've been saying.
<tcpdumpgod> Y-Town, you have to have a program/daemon listening on that port.
<tcpdumpgod> 443 is HTTPS
<Crysthyna> Hello, play online with me ,
<Crysthyna> http.//jugar-online.blogspot.com/
<tcpdumpgod> so you need apache and ssl running...
<tcpdumpgod> thanks Crysthyna
<tcpdumpgod> dhmmhd, latency.
<Y-Town> tcpdumpgod: thanks
<tcpdumpgod> No problem Y-Town
<Jeeves2> hi all.  can somoene give me a hand installing OpenTracker under Ubuntu?
<dhmmhd> How to fix??? Have read about MTU, but having trouble setting. Latency is something else?
<nickrud> Crysthyna: please don't advertise in this channel
<tcpdumpgod> dhmmhd, you may need to play with the channel settings on your wireless router.
<Jeeves2> anyone?  assistance with opentracker?
<sfears> MTU.. maximum transfer units i think.. has to do with the size of the data packets wrapped in tcp/ip protocol
<tcpdumpgod> Jeeves2, i've never used it. Have you checked the forums?
<tcpdumpgod> good job sfears =)
<tcpdumpgod> been reading your intro to tcp/ip eh?
<tcpdumpgod> Now, describe to me the layers of a TCP/IP stack :)
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  yea, it's not much help.  there is lots of info on how the pirate bay uses it.
<erealz> how do I create a link to a file via command prompt??
<sfears> ummm...
<Agent_bob> ok i have synthasized midi now.      i still say it's a shame that the newer hardware the more software it requires just to get it to do anything.    my old sound cards did midi out of the box...
<tcpdumpgod> im joking sfears lol
<sfears> uhhh... then she totally showed me her boobs
<Jeeves2> sfears:  MTU is the size of the datagram going out of the unit for transport.
<dhmmhd> Yikes... Settings on the router side, eh? MTU settings (often mentioned as a possible fix) are set in /etc/network/interface, but setting is not taking effect even after reboot or network restart
<sfears> it was awesome!
<tcpdumpgod> Jeeves2, let me see what I can pull up
<macogw> erealz: just a symlink? or do you want a launcher?
<tritium> sfears: stop discussing that
<Jeeves2> dhmmhd:  what networking are you using?  100Base-T UDP cable?
<macogw> sfears: O_o not appropriate
<Agent_bob> thanks again nickrud
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  ok, thanks.  I'm going to see if I can shed some light on this MTU issue seeing as I'm a cable monkey
<tcpdumpgod> dhmmhd, i was talking about changing channels on your router to avoid other wireless interference.
<Geoffrey2> oh, is there a flag to force apt to reinstall an already installed package?
<erealz> syslink I guess
<dhmmhd> jeeves2: Wireless, Atheros chip, ndriswrapper driver
<tcpdumpgod> sweet Jeeves2 :)
<tritium> Geoffrey2: --reinstall
<bowsercake> ive been taking a Networking course at the University. Being a cable monkey is no fun
<tcpdumpgod> Jeeves2, do you need to know how to install it, or configure it?
<nickrud> Agent_bob: apt-file is nice to have installed. You don't need it often, but it answers a lot of questions
<dhmmhd> I'll definitely try to change channels, as there are other wireless in the area.
<Agent_bob> Geoffrey2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall blah
<macogw> erealz: ln -s linktome nameoflink
<Geoffrey2> thanks :)
<tcpdumpgod> Yah, im glad I moved from systems administration to security analysis.
<Jeeves2> dhmmhd:  ok, then it follows (loosly) that the wired side runs on.  as long as you're not pulling into a token ring or some other messed up connection (fibre backbone, optical ring, etc), then set it for either 1500 or 1400.  stay with 1500 first.
<sfears> tcpdumpgod, if i add 8139too to /etc/modules that should fix me up huh?
<tritium> Geoffrey2: that's what I told you above...
<icesword> hmm,how do i minimize windows to top panel but not bottom panel
<tcpdumpgod> yes sfears
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  lol, I' stayed in network planning
<sfears> excellent.. thanks
<sfears> will try
<tcpdumpgod> but you need to remove the module you're using now and insmod or modprobe the 8139too module.
<macogw> erealz: example, ln -s /home/yoursister/music/ /home/you/sismusic
<tcpdumpgod> or you can reboot.
<bowsercake> yeah, using tcpdump is no fun
<Agent_bob> nickrud yeah i may install it here but on dialup it takes it for ever to install/update it's cache
<sfears> yeah yeah.. will reboot to make sure the error is gone
<tcpdumpgod> Word Jeeves2 :) to each their own.
<bowsercake> I've mostly been using ethereal/net shark though
<Jeeves2> bowsercake:  I'd rather have him on my side than against me
<tcpdumpgod> Better than hacking Solaris and crap.
<tcpdumpgod> ugh!
<macogw> erealz: that'd make a directory in your home drive named sismusic that opens up your sister's music directory
<icesword> hmm,how do i minimize windows to top panel but not bottom panel
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  you're the guy that even I can't hid from
<tcpdumpgod> bowsercake, servers dont have netshark though
<icesword> !minimize
<ubot3> Factoid minimize not found
<tcpdumpgod> learn tcpdump ;)
<nickrud> Agent_bob: never mind, it's faster to use packages.ubuntu.com in your case
<icesword> !panel
<ubot3> Factoid panel not found
<tcpdumpgod> correct Jeeves2 :D
<loser> tcpdumpgod: its mike.. i found a place in the dmesg were it says the name of my driver for the wireless card
<Agent_bob> icesword move the taskbar to the top pannel ?
<[dcr]> On my desktop cube, how do I change the picture behind teh cube?
<tcpdumpgod> loser, okay... let me ask you this.
<dhmmhd> It's is currently (default, as seen with "ip link") MTU 1500. When I manually edit /etc/netowrk/interface, MTU does not take effect even after networking restart. Front end programs (network-admin) are re-writing lots of stuff in /e/n/i too.
<tritium> !botabuse | icesword
<ubot3> icesword: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<macogw> [dcr]: skydome
<icesword> Agent_bob, how
<tcpdumpgod> Can you connect to a wireless network and get throughput at all loser ?
<macogw> [dcr]: the images have to be powers of 2 in each direction
<zdux00tv> hi I can't use gparted, I am getting an error when I try to format "Error while setting new disklabel"
<macogw> [dcr]: like 1024x1024 or 512x2048 or whatever
<ubuntu2> how can i uninstall ubuntu grub from opensuse or ubuntu live cd?
<Agent_bob> unlock it.  grab the left end handel of the taskbar on the bottom panel and drag it to the top ?
<loser> tcpdumpgod: no it just sees them when it tries to connect it just keeps searching for th ip
<nickrud> icesword: right click the dots just to the left of the window list, and unlock it. Then, grab it with the middle button and drag to the top menu
<tcpdumpgod> dhmmhd, i dont think your MTU is your problem.
<Amfetameen> ?
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  any news on my opentracker?
<tcpdumpgod> loser, have you tried power cycling your router?
<tcpdumpgod> Not yet Jeeves2 still lookin
<zdux00tv> Gparted error cont. : Could not stat device sda - No such file or directory.
<[dcr]> macogw: so the Skydome in the Desktop Cube settings is what I need to change, right? (just makin sure)
<dhmmhd> OK, tcp, I'll look into interference, I'll get back on #ubuntu tomorrow. Thanks for help!
<macogw> [dcr]: yep
<[dcr]> Thanks :)
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  ok, I'll keep "looser" @ bay.  LOL
<tcpdumpgod> <tcpdumpgod> Jeeves2, do you need to know how to install it, or configure it?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know where I can get a replacement samba smb.conf file?
<tcpdumpgod> I didnt see an answer to that.
<tcpdumpgod> A+ @ Jeeves2
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  maybe I'll send him over to "bay netowrks"
<Agent_bob> icesword when i used gnome i moved the taskbar to the top panel. deleted the botum panel and moved the top panel to the left side.    but i'm only saying    "customize to suit taste"
<tcpdumpgod> heheh
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod: I need to know how to install/configure it
<tcpdumpgod> ok
<bowsercake> when I used gnome i used only the bottom panel and moved it off screen. I used Avant Window Manager only
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  basiclly I don't want my little server to get hammered with a PHP baised tracker.  I tried XBT, and it sucked
<SpookyET> I've been working on .vimrc for the last couple of hours. I've set up a sweet vimrc. I wonder if I forgot any cool stuff.
<tcpdumpgod> aah Jeeves2 , i see..
<loser> tcpdumpgod: se the thing with that is its not a router its a city provided wireless service and not in my house... but it doesnt lemme connect to any of the connections near me which is how i know its a prob with me plus if i needed to power cycle my router wouldnt i have to the same for xp to connect?
<bowsercake> I've been using vi myself recently
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod: it's a "pet project" before I let my flash programmer loose on the site
<tcpdumpgod> thats right loser.
<Agent_bob> bowsercake again "customize to suit taste
<bowsercake> SpookyET, do you use GNU Screen?
<tcpdumpgod> loser, try setting your MTU to 1492.;
<tcpdumpgod> Jeeves2, check your private messages.
<loser> tcpdumpgod: just tell me how and i will do im willing to learn haha
<Agent_bob> some may like venella.   i don't.
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod, loser:  try 1400 first, then work up till it gets flakey.  allwyas start smalll
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, im a novice @ connectivity issues.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<tcpdumpgod> Jeeves2, did you get the PM from me?
<pstv> HELP... ubuntu wont play dvd
<Jeeves2> tcpdumpgod:  no worries, I'm bad @ the programming stuff.  (and yes, I got your PM, and sent 2 in return.  just join #jeeves)
<loser> jeeves2, tcpdumpgod: could one of you direct me on how to do it im a novice and remeber i copy it down and bring it to the linux side with em so
<SpookyET> bowsercake: i don't
<Jeeves2> loser:  ok, one sec, I'll see if I can find it
<macogw> pstv: thats because of stupid US laws that say decrypting DVDs is illegal
<loser> jeeves2: thanks much
<bowsercake> SpookyET, ok, just wondering. I've been using the sheel alot recently
<macogw> !medibuntu | pstv
<ubot3> pstv: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<laurence_> hi
<Jeeves2> loser:  you're using NDS wrapper, right?
<macogw> pstv: that has what you need
<laurence_> how do I write to a cdrom?
<icesword> nickrud, thank you,i find there is a windows list icon on the bottom panel
<zdux00tv> Cannot install, garted error: Could not stat device sda - No such file or directory. on /dev/sda.  Please help
<pstv> macogw: what is medidbutnu?
<icesword> it is small
<bowsercake> laurence: are you using a recent version of Ubuntu? Gnome has built in features to make data cds
<macogw> pstv: it's a repository with DVD decryptors and codecs for windows media files
<Agent_bob> !register > Jeeves2
<Laurenceb_> I have a data cd
<HinHin> Is it possible to output 'apt-get install (package(s)) to HTTP links?
<Laurenceb_> I want to add a directory to it
<pstv> macogw: ok i'll try it rite now thanks
<HinHin> XD... i want to download the packages @ uni
<HinHin> and save my own bandwidth
 * HinHin on very limited bandwidth connection
<HinHin> ;_;
<tcpdumpgod> loser, http://www.debianadmin.com/change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface.html
<loser> jeeves2: no see the thing is when i used ndiswrapper it didnt work so i went and got bcm43xx_fwcutter and used the firmware for the driver through my restricted hardware option
<Laurenceb_> cp /home/laurence/Documents/Report /media/cdrom0
<macogw> !aptoncd | HinHin
<ubot3> HinHin: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Laurenceb_> but that doesnt work
<Laurenceb_> so how do I do it/
<Agent_bob> HinHin aptzip
<sfears> well i'm pretty sure i'm now using the 8139too driver.. but i still get the error at first boot.. if i watch boot up in terminal the 3rd line is the 8139cp error.. is that something that is compiled into my kernel & can't be taken out tcpdumpgod ?
<macogw> Laurenceb_: if you've already finalized the disk, you cant change it
<Jeeves2> loser:  I didn't forget about you.  don't worrk
<HinHin> ubot3: Agent_bob :) thanks i'll look it up
<Laurenceb_> what
<ubot3> HinHin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tcpdumpgod> no sfears do this "lsmod |grep 8139"
<Laurenceb_> ?!
<Jeeves2> loser:  try this.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430782
<macogw> Laurenceb_: you can only add more if it's been made as a multi-session disk, otherwise it's sealed off
<andy_> does anyone know how to mount a flash drive in Ubuntu?
<Laurenceb_> I'm sure you can do that on windows
<Laurenceb_> oh right
<sfears> same output as last time
<Laurenceb_> dam
<Agent_bob> !aptzip > HinHin
<pstv> macogw: so does that mean most people having ubuntu can't play DVD?
<tcpdumpgod> !aptzip | HinHin
<macogw> pstv: no, it means we ignore the law
<ubot3> Factoid aptzip not found
<pstv> macogw: haha i like that answer
<ubud> I have a 4GB thumb driver. however when I plug it in ubuntu, its shows I have a 4MB thum driver instead of 4GB. can anyone help
<zdux00tv> Could someone hlpe me to partition the disk?
<Agent_bob> !info apt-zip > HinHin
<andy_> how do you mount a flash drive
<Agent_bob> sorry the first was a dud.
<macogw> pstv: well the MPAA went and got Congress to make a law saying that it's illegal to break any encryption...and they encrypt their disks so that's how they want to stop piracy...so then you have to buy software like PowerDVD on Windows to do it...which is kinda unfair
<tcpdumpgod> andy_, plug it into the USB port.
<Parsec300> andy_, I normally just plug it in and it shows automatically on my desktop.
<andy_> thanks i'll try that
<macogw> pstv: it turns out it's *really* easy to break their encryption, so they needed the law to keep anyone from breaking it in a week
<pstv> macogw: so even if i install Gstreamer plugins it wont work?
<Laurenceb_> ok, how do I make sure a disk is burns at multi session/
<macogw> pstv: that'll play stuff like MP3s
<Parsec300> zdux00tv, are you installing right now?
<Agent_bob> andy_ if ^ that don't work for you.    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt     is probably the idea.
<macogw> pstv: you still need the plugins to get the DVD to play once it's decrypted
<pstv> macogw: oh ok i'll gonna try to install medibuntu...brb
<zdux00tv> Parrsec300: thanks, yes trying to
<macogw> pstv: but libdvdcss2 is what breaks the decryption, and you have to decrypt before you can use a codec on it
<Laurenceb_>  how do I make sure a disk is burnt at multi session/
<Laurenceb_> ?
<loser> tcpdumpgod, jeeves2: im going to try taking it through the ndiswrapper again lemme know if i have my caoomands in order here
<tcpdumpgod> NDISWrapper is VERY flaky loser .
<Agent_bob> Laurenceb_ depends on the app you burn with.
<tcpdumpgod> I'd get another PCMCIA card if I were you.
<zcat[1]> actually CSS doesn't prevent copying .. you can copy the whole disk bit for bit and it will play perfectly. CSS only stops fair use, like parallel importing, playing a DVD you bought in America from plaing in other countries, etc
<Laurenceb_> the file browser
<Parsec300> zdux00tv, how large a drive?
<zdux00tv> Parsec300: it's the cloudbook notebook, it was difficult to boot up, Now I'm booted on a USB
<zdux00tv> Parsec300: 30 gigs
<loser> tcpdumpgod: are you saying its just better to mees with it as it lays because i can allready see the networks?
<Parsec300> 100% Ubuntu?
<MotorCityMadMan> hello, booting suse 10.3[1st.] and then ubuntu 7.10. i updated suse kernel. now booting suse gives grub error 15. how do i fix this ?
<zdux00tv> Parsec: well, the hard drive is now erased, the usb is ubuntu
<tcpdumpgod> no loser im saying to buy another network card because yours sucks with linux.
<macogw> i cracked my back and woke my roommate
<macogw> XD
<Parsec300> zdux00tv, I mean, no Windows partition? All Ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] you don't happen to have a good source on that do you ?
<sfears> what's the apt-get command for search?
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: on what?
<loser> tcpdumpgod: tell me about it =P mines an onboard so ill just go get a secondary but i will find a way to get this to work for now
<macogw> sfears: apt-cache search
<Agent_bob> what did you just say zcat[1] ^
<sfears> cool
<loser> tcpdumpgod: thanx for your so far
<zdux00tv> Parsec300: yes, no anything unfortunatly. I just want Ubuntu
<macogw> sfears: or make it easy on yourself. use aptitude for everything
<macogw> sfears: aptitude install, aptitude search, aptitude purge...
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] what CSS does/doesn't do.
<tcpdumpgod> loser, without the ability to do something @ the router level, play with your MTU and what not.
<tcpdumpgod> IF that does not work, get an Orinoco card.
<loser> allright
<tcpdumpgod> I'd get one anyway, because NDISWrapper sucks.
<pstv> macogw: i copy and paste the commands in the terminal and ran the update still not working, what am i doing wrong?
<tcpdumpgod> I'd rather eat nails than use it.
<loser> lets see if i can get this bad boy to work and yeah i agree it is flky
<Parsec300> zdux00tv, you could let it configure it automatically for you. Or manual config. In which case I would have a 10 gig parition ext3 with mountpoint "/", a 1 or two gig swap partition and the rest ext3 partition with mount-point /home.
<zcat[1]> It's simple fact.. if you make a bitwise copy of the whole disk, the second disk is exactly the same thing as the first..
<loser> i followed a tutorial for my exact comp and wirless card and it didnt work and it was from the ubuntu forums
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] and how do you make this exact copy ?
<zdux00tv> Parsec300: The automatic install seems to work, but boots up to "Operating System not found"
<loser> ok ill be back guys
<tcpdumpgod> k
<Parsec300> zdux00tv, then I think you have a different problem. Perhaps try checking the drive for defects first. My take a long time. And the re-install.
<Parsec300> zdux00tv, I
<zdux00tv> Parsec300: so I've booted and trying through gparted
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] you can't dd a dvd or even most cd's anymore.  you'll get a 'short read'   they blow a few holes in them to keep things like dd from working.
<zcat[1]> possibly using fab equipment, I'm not sure if you can do it in a regular drive. But then the mass duplication plants in places like taiwan aren't using plain old PC DVD drives
<Parsec300> zdux00tv, I'll be back later. Got te get my kids to school.
<zdux00tv> Parsec300: I think it doesnt recognize /dev/sda perhaps because it's new,, or crappy...
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: that's copy protection, not CSS
<zdux00tv> Parsec300: thnaks
<macogw> pstv: ummm did you install libdvdcss2 after you finished?  and ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<IndyGunFreak> should a swap partition be logical or primary?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: don't matter
<pstv> macogw: no, can i find that in sypnatic?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: thanks.. i thought so, just wasn't sure
<Parsec300> zdux00tv, even if it's new, automatic partitioning should work fine.
<zcat[1]> anyhow.. gtg, night launch in a few minutes
<zdux00tv> Parsec300: I'lll keep trying thanks for your help
<pstv> macogw: i'm install it rite now brb
<Laurenceb_> any gnomebaker users?
<sfears> tcpdumpgod, i've got one for ya.. anytime i reboot i get an error "[<e0890610>] (usb_hac_irq+0x0/0x60 [usbcore])    irq 10: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option"  this does not happen when i shut down completly & restart.. only when i restart from fully booted ubuntu.. this happens right away at boot up directally after the 8139cp error
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] exactly.   all CSS and DRM is really doing is making it hard for FOSS users to do what they can(or should be able to) legelly do with their own media.      that crap is an unpaletable evil.
<neo_> WHAT permissions should i set to /etc/hosts file so that no program should be able to edit it  read only
<Laurenceb_> how do I make a multisession disk?
<Agent_bob> and i'm OT.
<Laurenceb_> in gnomebaker?
<zl3cat> btw zl3cat == zcat on other computer ..
<pstv> macogw: i installed the libdvdcss2 but still doesn't work
<tcpdumpgod> give me a min sfears checking
<sfears> "[<e0890610>] (usb_hac_irq+0x0/0x60 [usbcore])    irq 10: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option"      it just keeps repeating and won't boot
<neo_> WHAT permissions should i set to /etc/hosts file so that no program should be able to edit it  read only
<zl3cat> neo_: chattr +i
<Agent_bob> or +a
<zl3cat> +a?
<Agent_bob> yeah allows append but nothing else
<zl3cat> Oh.. didn't know that
<Agent_bob> thus you can add but can't edit.
<pstv> macogw: this is the error i'm getting "Totem could not play 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'. there is no plugin to play this movie"
<neo_> zl3cat    didnt got u?
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, http://www.hentges.net/misc/howtos/p4p800_SATA.html
<sfears> will check it out
<Agent_bob> neo_ chattr is an app that can make files imutable
<Agent_bob> neo_ man chattr
<tcpdumpgod> ok sfears , msg me if you have any questions
<tcpdumpgod> chattr is the BOMB!
<zl3cat> neo_: chattr can make the file 'immutable' or 'append-only' -- this overrides the normal ugo+-rwx permissions, very unlikely for any program to accidentally change it back
<sfears> i don't have a sata drive tcpdumpgod
<sfears> it's IDE
 * Agent_bob always has sensitive system files  +i
<sfears> it's mini IDE.. laptop hdd.. sata is the one that kinda resembles USB only longer right?
<MotorCityMadMan> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, i gaurentee that Ubuntu sees it as SATA.
<sfears> ok
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, fdisk -l
<tcpdumpgod> see if it says "/dev/sda"
<Agent_bob> grep sda /proc/partitions
<nickrud> a thousand and one ways to do things, I love linux
<tcpdumpgod> that'll confuse him Agent_bob
<HinHin_1> hiya, is there a way to output "apt-get install package(s)" (without downloading packages) just the HTTP links
<Agent_bob> only if it's empty
<nickrud> HinHin: sudo apt-get install --print-uris
<sfears> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HinHin_1> i tried apt-zip... it mounts some drive and downloads packages + generates a script
<HinHin_1> nickrud: :) thanks i'll try that
<Agent_bob> HinHin_1 apt-zip can make a script for you  that you carry to another box and execute to dl there.
<neo_> agent_bob : how to use it with /etc/hosts
<norty> Question: I want to copy files from a remote machine running ubuntu 7.10 to a machine I am on running windows, I can ssh into the ubuntu machine, how do I copy files doing this? (i am putty to ssh)
<pstv> macogw: i re install the ubunt-restricted-extra and is working now thank i appreciate the help
<Agent_bob> neo_ sudo chattr +i /etc/hosts
<HinHin_1> Agent_bob: i need to download the packages on a windows computer @ uni
<Agent_bob> neo_ or +a if you prefer
<nickrud> HinHin_1: you're on the right track with apt-zip , using a usb stick as the device/drive works well
<sfears> tcpdumpgod, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59223/
<tcpdumpgod> wow
<tcpdumpgod> thats surprising
<HinHin_1> nickrud: unfortunely i can't run it on a windows box @ uni :(
<tcpdumpgod> sfears, "dmesg |grep -i /dev/hda |more"
<HinHin_1> i don't have bandwidth @ home...
<neo_> agent_bob : it should be like that no program should be able to change ,,,   only i can
<nickrud> HinHin_1: the box doesn't have wget ? you can adapt the script easily to a batch file
<Agent_bob> neo_ ?
<Agent_bob> neo_ sudo echo boo
<sfears> [   46.675709] Adding 1951888k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1951
<sfears> 888k
<HinHin_1> nickrud: nope... :) but i can run it off a usb stick
<neo_> agent_bob : it should be like that no program should be able to change /etc/hosts,,,   only i can
<Agent_bob> neo_ cause if sudo is not working then nothing you call with sudo will work either
<Agent_bob> neo_ sudo echo boo
<DrWho_989898> anyone seen this problem before? HUGE GDM login and GTK window title fonts? but only when compiz is started up first http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10124327/BUG.png
<neo_> sudo works         it output   ¨boo¨
<tcpdumpgod> neo_, if no program should be able to change /etc/hosts... how can the Gnome GUI do network configuration?
<nickrud> DrWho_989898: why would you start compiz before gdm? It should be run on a per user basis
<Agent_bob> ok   then    sudo chattr +i /etc/hosts
<Agent_bob> neo_ and then     lsattr /etc/hosts
<tcpdumpgod> Agent_bob, are you sure he wants to do that?
<pstv> macogw: it is working now but the movie doesn't look too sharp..any idea?
<Agent_bob> tcpdumpgod that's what he thinks he wants.    and i can't see it hurting anything.
<zl3cat> not sure why he would want to do that, but fixing his box after he breaks it should make a nice learning experience :)
<DrWho_989898> nickrud: I mean to say, only when compiz is loaded when the x session is started on first boot. if i change to metacity the fonts are fine.
<tcpdumpgod> Agent_bob, gnome-network-settings isn't going to be able to change it.
<stringCheese> question: how do you add something to autoboot?
<Agent_bob> tcpdumpgod that's exactly what he requested
<tcpdumpgod> stringCheese, add it to /etc/rc2.d/ and all other proper runlevels.
<stringCheese> thanks
<nickrud> DrWho_989898: hm. On my machine, compiz is started only after I log in, and is stopped when I exit. It's never running when the login screen is visible
<tcpdumpgod> i know Agent_bob but as advanced users we have to think for the n00bs sometimes.
<tcpdumpgod> Explain to him why programs can change it.
<nickrud> DrWho_989898: unless I'm totally missing your point
<DrWho_989898> nickrud: It is loaded after i login... the gdm issue doesn't go away if im running in metacity as it is also loaded after login... but the problem seems to be related.
<nickrud> !autostart stringCheese
<ubot3> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> silly bot
<Agent_bob> tcpdumpgod heh  i'm of the mind that if we take all the warning labels off everything,  the population and idiocy problems will solve themslevs
<Agent_bob> selves
<tcpdumpgod> lol Agent_bob.... natural selection.
<neo_> agent_bob : prblm is that when some program changes the first line of file program starts very slow
<nickrud> hm, DrWho_989898 then the track I was going down is not the right one, sorry
<neo_> agent_bob : prblm is that when some program changes the first line of file,, program starts very slow
<zl3cat> neo_: just for the record, no program will change /etc/hosts unless there is a very good reason.. and if there is a very good reason and it can't be changed, it might cause important programs to fail when /etc/hosts is 'wrong' (not changed as it was supposed to be)
<nickrud> lots of dead children. But making warning labels invisible to adults ....
<neo_> i think mozzila fire fox do it
<zl3cat> firefox should be running as a normal user (you) and should not have access to write /etc/hosts at any time
<neo_> zl3cat:i think mozzila fire fox do it
<Agent_bob> nickrud OT but i would think there to be a differance in parents teaching their children and children having to read warnings for themselves.
<zl3cat> neo_: I think you are wrong. It should not be possible for firefox to change the contents of /etc/hosts. Ever.
<nickrud> Agent_bob: ot true.
<neo_> so what is the reason p  startlong torograms taking to
<neo_> so what is the reason pr ograms taking to long to start
<Agent_bob> neo_ no will to engrish !
<zl3cat> neo_: perhaps in the past you have done some other action which is equally inadvisable and are now suffering the consequences of that?
<neo_> when i edit the file it seems fine
<zl3cat> neo_: well, your box.. don't say we didn't warn you..
<Agent_bob> neo_ did you     lsattr /etc/hosts     ?
<neo_> ----i------------- /etc/hosts    is the output
<Agent_bob> ok it wont change.
<DrWho_989898> hey neo_ what seems to be the problem your having?
<XceII> Let me say this: I cant tell you folks, (and volunteers), of the gratitude that we, fervent Ubuntu followers, how glad and gratuitous we are for your patients and knowledge base in helping us who are in the learning curve, A (Mighty) thanks is in order, (Thanks).
<Cosmo-san> what is the edit command for xorg.conf if not "edit xorg.conf"  while I am in the X11 folder?
<neo_> how do i takle network configrations?
<Sl4y3r> just wondering if anyone knew why i cant get my desktop resolution to 1600x1200 using nvdia geforce mx 400
<Sl4y3r> 6.06lts
<zl3cat> Sl4y3r: You're sure your monitor supports that ?
<Flannel> Thanks XceII, we appreciate it.
<XceII> God bless you! im out.
<Sl4y3r> yes when i had windows thats what i had it set on
<neo_> Drwho_989898     ::    programs take long time to start
<GR1> Hello. I am experiencing problems with wifi pcmcia Linksys WPC54G v 3.1 (bcm43xx) @ gutsy. It's ok if I connect to router with WPA. But activation fails if I connect to Ad-Hoc WEP. I can coonect only if I unplug WPC54G and plug in Cisco Aironet 350. What the solution could be?
<Agent_bob> XceII noted.
<DrWho_989898> sl4y3r: which driver are you using?
<zl3cat> Sl4y3r: ok. You enabled 'restricted drivers' ?
<DrWho_989898> lol
<Sl4y3r> how do i enable restricted drivers?
<icesword> !source > icesword
<zl3cat> I'll let you handle this Doc
<DrWho_989898> neo_: which programs? or is it all programs?
<nickrud> DrWho_989898: zl3cat he's on dapper.
<icesword> nickrud, archive.ubuntu.com is in USA,right
<zl3cat> If dapper's LTS, does that mean we still have to support it? :)
<neo_> mainly    terminal,mozilaa,etc     also when i open explorer cliking on desktop my compuer    it open  fast,,, but using places  in menu bar   it opens very slowly
<DrWho_989898> hmm...
<neo_> Drwho_989898 :mainly    terminal,mozilaa,etc     also when i open explorer cliking on desktop my compuer    it open  fast,,, but using places  in menu bar   it opens very slowly
<Agent_bob> zl3cat we ?  no.    ubuntu/cannonical   yes.
<Agent_bob> zl3cat i still use dapper
<DrWho_989898> neo_:  did that just start or a problem from the start?
<Sl4y3r> im farely new to linux
<Sl4y3r> the 6.06 cd i got like a year or so ago
<Sl4y3r> and just never installed it till today
<DrWho_989898> Sl4y3r: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Sl4y3r> 6.06
<zl3cat> Sl4y3r: you should get gutsy (or hold out a little and go right to hardy) .. dapper is pretty old and getting nvidia cards going wasn't as easy as it is in later versions
<DrWho_989898> indeed
<Peddy> can someone please tell me how to manually unlock DPKG?
<Sl4y3r> ic
<neo_> Drwho_989898 :after some days it started   ,,,    somebody told me to edit /etc/hosts file   and it worked     problem is that file sometimes changes by itself
<firan45> gjhjhjhjhj
<Sl4y3r> im farely patient so ill prolly just wait
<Sl4y3r> but thanks
<Agent_bob> Sl4y3r but    the generic  "nv" driver does support 1600 1280 res.
<zl3cat> Sl4y3r: but since you're here.. pop a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy" I think..
<zuiqingfeng> goul
<firan45> mau cari temen nih. Mau ga jadi temen ku????
<Damon> fuck ubuntu
<zl3cat> !ohmy
<ubot3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Peddy> lol
<icesword> ...
<icesword> lol
<firan45> waw!!
<DrWho_989898> neo_: what did you change in the hosts file?
<Agent_bob> zl3cat you sure he needs legacy ?
<zl3cat> 3?!! what happened to ubotwo?
<zl3cat> MX400 yes.. my mx440 needed legacy ..
<Agent_bob> zl3cat the real bot is back   ubotu
<neo_> first line from 127.0.0.1 localhost     to    127.0.0.1 localhost pcname
<zuiqingfeng> how to use ubuntu ?
<zl3cat> he did say mx400 back there? I can't find it but I think I saw it b4..
<ToastGuy_> check out ubuntu.org
<neo_> Drwho_989898::::first line from 127.0.0.1 localhost     to    127.0.0.1 localhost pcname
<zuiqingfeng> ubuntu is better than microsoftwinows ?
<Agent_bob> zl3cat oh he may have   i thought he said gforce
<zl3cat> nah, found it .. mx 400 -- very legacy!
<zuiqingfeng> haha
<Sl4y3r> installed
<Sl4y3r> and i still cant up the resolution
<Agent_bob> mine is pre-legacy   ;(
<icesword> zuiqingfeng, hi
<zuiqingfeng> I LOVE UBUNTU
<sepman18> zuigingfeng: it will be...
<zuiqingfeng> EN .HOW ARE YOU .ICESWORD
<zl3cat> !caps | zuiqingfeng
<ubot3> zuiqingfeng: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<icesword> zuiqingfeng, hmm,fine,where do you live
<zuiqingfeng> YEAH .FROM ASIA
<Sl4y3r> hmm
<zl3cat> time to go get child ... cul8r
<mike_> hahaha i did it
<mike_> sweet
<zuiqingfeng> ICESWORD .AND YOU ?
<Agent_bob> http://tinyurl.com/70we @ zuiqingfeng
<icesword> zuiqingfeng, hmm,not far from you
<mike_> tcpdumpgod, jeeves2: thanks guys i got it working
<zuiqingfeng> WHERE .ICESWORD
<tcpdumpgod> sweet mike_ was it the MTU?
<icesword> caps
<neo_> Drwho_989898::::first line from 127.0.0.1 localhost     to    127.0.0.1 localhost pcname
<DrWho_989898> neo_: what network adapter are you using?
<Agent_bob> i'm disapointed.  i don't have anything to fix.
<mike_> tcpdumpgod: actually it was the way it was set up it was listen in onplace as wlan0 and in another as eth1
<neo_> Drwho_989898::::wireless   using ndiswrapper
<geo125> hi my visual effects did not enable?
<mike_> tcpdumpgod: im guessing that was my mistake somewhere along the line!
<zuiqingfeng> ARE YOU ASLO USEING THE SYSYEM OF UBUNTU ? ICESWORD ...
<DrWho_989898> neo_: ahhh...
<tcpdumpgod> ah mike_
<DrWho_989898> neo_: fucking ndiswrapper
<icesword> zuiqingfeng, hmm,8.04
<pajamian> zuiqingfeng: could you please not type in all capital letters, it is considered very rude.
 * Agent_bob wonders what will happen if he plugs a crossover cable into both of the bridged nics on one box and pings his own ip.....
<zuiqingfeng> sorry .
<mike_> man i need to get a better irc client this gnome xchat isnt that great
<pajamian> zuiqingfeng: thank you
<Squa7ch> try Konversation mike_
<DrWho_989898> neo_: what kind of wireless adapter do you have?
<neo_> Drwho_989898::::   inbuilt
<pajamian> mike_: xchat (without the -gnome) is good, imo.
<geo125> hi my visual effects did not enable. it sais : the composite extension is not available
<cpk1> Agent_bob: I imagine the same thing that would happen if you pinged your ip right now
<mike_> i know thats what i have on the xp side of my comp
<root70> hi all!anybody try iFolder in Ubuntu to working?
<Squa7ch> yeah I use XChat in windows...
<DrWho_989898> Agent_bob: you will ping yourself. or rather the other network card
<zuiqingfeng> en.and what are you talk about ?
<neo_> Drwho_989898::::  laptop model no ¨¨hp dv9601au¨
<Sl4y3r> x.x
<mike_> i got ubuntu to dive into linux but i have some experience with the KDE format of knoppix so i think ill do allright
<Agent_bob> cpk1 yeah prolly  it's just that it would have three chances to find the ip...
<co_aries> ika
<linuxboy> will I be able to upgrade from Dapper to Hardy ?  LTS -> LTS ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, no
<geo125> hi my visual effects did not enable. it sais : the composite extension is not available ...  what to do...??
<Agent_bob> cpk1 can you guess what will happen if you put more than one static ip of the same ip on a lan ?
<Sl4y3r> i was told you could
<DrWho_989898> Agent_bob: wanna fix this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10124327/BUG.png been looking all over for a bloody solution
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: oh, i thought there was an LTS -> LTS upgrade path
<Estesark> Yesterday, Totem was working absolutely fine. Today all I get is pink and green lines, regardless of whether I'm trying to play a restricted file format or an open source one. Example: http://www.estesark.co.uk/graphics/other/totem.jpg - what can I do?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, it doesnt work like that ..
<zuiqingfeng> I  thank you all not busy now .isn't it .
<Agent_bob> DrWho_989898 i'll look   but i promice you nothing.
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: pity
<geo125> hi help..... my visual effects did not enable. it sais : the composite extension is not available ...  what to do...??
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, dapper -> edgy -> feisty -> gusty -> hardy
<neo_> Drwho_989898::::  laptop model no ¨¨hp dv9601au¨     got any solution??????????
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: what about servers where you only want to run LTS?  reinstall ?
<Agent_bob> warty hoary breezy dapper .... ^
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: or delpoy a new server ?
<technokrak1> How do i enable Visual effects (Compiz) on Ubuntu 7.10. When I do the system->Appearence ->Visual effects -> extra it says desktop effects not applied
<Squa7ch> installed the restricted driver?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, u can upgrade ur server
<Tex-Twil> Good morning
<pajamian> linuxboy: The general idea is that LTS will last long enough until you are ready for a new server.
<geo125> yes i have my ati installed
<Tex-Twil> how can I prevent X server from starting ?
<icesword> Tex-Twil, England?
<Lartza_> How could I fix this: Updatetrap: 154: cd /tmp; /bin/rm -rf $tmpdir; exit $res: bad trap?
<mike_> haha i got the regular x chat from the add remove list im goo now
<linuxboy> thanks
<Tex-Twil> icesword, nope
<pajamian> mike_: cool, the first time I saw xchat-gnome I got confused and thought it was regular xchat ... was even more confused after I installed it.
<icesword> Tex-Twil, you mean gdm?
<Tex-Twil> yes
<Tex-Twil> I just want a text login prompt
<Tex-Twil> and If I need x, startx
<icesword> hmm,system>admin>services
<sepman18> technorkak1: if you have integrated display
<neo_> Drwho_989898::::  laptop model no ¨¨hp dv9601au¨     got any solution??????????
<mike_> pajamian: yeah same here then i seen the 3rd partys and unsupported in the add/remove and clicked it and seen x chat i was frig yes
<Lartza_> How could I fix this: Updatetrap: 154: cd /tmp; /bin/rm -rf $tmpdir; exit $res: bad trap
<icesword> Tex-Twil, tick off gdm.
<DrWho_989898> Agent_bob: Sorry, 7.10, its always messed up in the gdm login / password box, but only in gnome when compiz is started at boot. if i switch to metacity and back to compiz it fixes itself
<bAgent_bo> you know,  i don't think i have anything that will display a .png
<Tex-Twil> ok icesword
<geo125> hi help..... my visual effects dont get enable. it sais : the composite extension is not available ...  what to do...??
<sepman18> technokrak1: sorry i pressed enter too soon
<vox> ever since one of the gnome updates a few weeks/months ago, i cant open any files directly with mplayer. i have to open mplayer, then tell mplayer to open the file manually, yet i dont have this issues with vlc or the like. Any ideas on what's causing this?
<DrWho_989898> neo_: System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<DrWho_989898> neo_: find what card it is in there.
<zuiqingfeng> y
<Lartza_> How could I fix this: Updatetrap: 154: cd /tmp; /bin/rm -rf $tmpdir; exit $res: bad trap
<mike_> this runs so much smother than window screw that os im on here from now on
<Sl4y3r> so you wont be able to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04?
<pajamian> mike_: :-)
<DrWho_989898> neo_: as in make and model
<geo125> drwho_989898 i have the ati driver allready installed
<sepman18> technokrak1: i' ll have integretaded
<zuiqingfeng> www.google.com
<mike_> pajamian: ill keep windows till im fluent in this seem like its going to take some getting used to
<Lartza_> How could I fix this: Updatetrap: 154: cd /tmp; /bin/rm -rf $tmpdir; exit $res: bad trap
<mike_> pajamian: do you know if you can run wine apps in ubuntu
<pajamian> mike_: cool, I think you'll be ready to reclaim the HDD space that windows occupies sooner than you think ;-)
<pajamian> mike_: of course you can.
<pajamian> brb
<icesword> Lartza_, what are you doing
<DrWho_989898> neo_: find it?
<cpk1> mike_: wine has a pretty good listing of what works and doesnt and how to get thinks to work if you follow the appdb link from their homepage
<Lartza_> icesword: Trying to update SimCity 3000
<Lartza_> when running the update it shows me that
<mike_> cpkl: yeah because i do alot of vlog for viral video sites like you tube and run a some allright windows webcam progz i dont know if there are any that will support my built in webcam on linux
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> i need some help please
<neville_> Lartza_ Perhaps you should get help in #winehq ?
<hfmls> just installed latest betaversion
<icesword> hmm
<hfmls> and my screen has a lot of bars
<Lartza_> neville_: With linux game?
<hfmls> black bars
<hfmls> all over the screen
<hfmls> i can see. but it seems like this: __ __ __ __ __
<neville_> Oh, so it's the native version?
<hfmls> አልል ኦቨር ትሀ ስችሬn
<Lartza_> Yes
<neville_> I never even knew there was one, sorry :P
<Lartza_> np
<hfmls> አነኦነ ?
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lts-upgrades
<geo125> anyone can help me...?
<_2> what's a good .png viewer that can use svgalibs ?
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgrades
<geo125> anyone can help me...?
<Lartza_> How could I fix this: Updatetrap: 154: cd /tmp; /bin/rm -rf $tmpdir; exit $res: bad trap
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, what do u wanna tell me?
<_2> geo125 not i.
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: it looks like it is in planning
<DrWho_989898> geo125: install the right driver ;)
<hfmls> ቻን አንዮነ ረአድ ውሃት ኢ አም ውሪቲንግ ?
<icesword> what the hell
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, it's a blueprint, havent been implemented yet
<vox> ever since one of the gnome updates a few weeks/months ago, i cant open any files directly with mplayer. i have to open mplayer, then tell mplayer to open the file manually, yet i dont have this issues with vlc or the like. Any ideas on what's causing this?
<DrWho_989898> geo125: are card are you running?
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yes.  Now instead of saying "no you can't" you can tell people that it will hopefully be supported in the future
<geo125> Drwho_989898 i have installed the driver
<geo125> Drwho_989898 i have installed the driver its in use
<ozzloy> how do install ngs-js, (available for dapper, edge, feist) on gutsy
<ozzloy> ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, that'd just confuse ppl
<_2> vox sounds like an mplayer wrapper     file `which mplayer`
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: no it won't
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: it's better then misinforming people
<geo125> DrWho_989898_: it sais : the composite extension is not available ...  what to do...??
<DrWho_989898> geo125: indeed, however if it were the right driver you probably wouldn't have a problem with your compositor. so again. what card are you using?
<vox> _2: /usr/bin/mplayer: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<geo125> DrWho_989898_: ati
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, if u think u r misinformed by me, im sorry
<_2> vox hmmm ok. not a script.
<DHowett> Is it possible (without breaking much) to forgo the ubuntu and debian manual kernel compilation styles and just do a -normal- kernel install, with make and make install && make modules_install? For what reasons (besides the lack of package management for it) would i not want to do this?
<sepman18> technokrated1: i'll have old compaq video adapter, and this has only 64 mb of memory, it isn't enough for special effects
<pajamian> mike_: I don't use a webcam so I can't help you there, but I would imagine that you would be able to find programs in Linux that use it.  As for wine, I can certainly give you some pointers there.
<_2> vox i'd file a bug on mplayer.
<ozzloy> or better yet, is there another interpreter for javascript i can get?
<DrWho_989898> geo125: and when you said you had already installed the driver and it was using it which driver are you referring to?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linuxboy, however i won't change my answer for that question unless it's official confirmed
<geo125> DrWho_989898_: ati it sais that is installed
<vox> _2: i dont think it's an mplayer bug, i have a feeling it's something to do with how nautilus handballs the request off to mplayer
<_2> vox ???    terminal test it.
<_2> leave naut out of the loop
<DrWho_989898> geo125: ill be back in a sec
<geo125> DrWho_989898_: i had the same problem in my previus installation of ubuntu and someone told me to write sth in terminal and thes restart the x and it workes
<Lartza_> Bareword "SC3U" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.???
<DHowett> Like.. I want to download a stock kernel source and install it. Any way i could get it to work with the package manager and things such as .. the auto-updated grub?
<markt123> I'm updating to Gutsy. There is now signal of progress after 'might be long time downloading ...do you want to continue', there is little more in the logs.
<markt123> How can I tell if it's doing anything? In top it shows memory usage.      ???????
<geo125> DrWho_989898_: i had the same problem in my previus installation of ubuntu and someone told me to write something in terminal and then restart the x and it worked
<Lartza_> How can I fix this? When renaming: Bareword "SC3U" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<vox> _2: works fine from termnial
<_2> vox if it's nauti then it's a config/mime type problem     /usr/bin/mailcap maybe.
<_2> idk.
 * _2 doesn't use nauti
<Lartza_> How can I fix this? When renaming: Bareword "SC3U" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<fdsjkalf> whens hardy coming out?
<_2> 8 04
<Tm_T> fdsjkalf: when ready
<Tm_T> fdsjkalf: for more...
<fdsjkalf> when ready? theres no scheduled date?
<tmadsen> april 2008
<pajamian> Lartza_: what are you trying to do?
<Tm_T> !hardy | fdsjkalf
<ubot3> fdsjkalf: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<geo125> exit
<Lartza_> pajamian: renaming folder
<_2> /
<Tm_T> fdsjkalf: 8.04 as 8 year 04 month
<pajamian> Lartza_: with what command?
<Lartza_> rename
<pajamian> Lartza_: use mv instead
<_2> hardy = 08.4  :)
<Lartza_> thx
<tritium> _2: 8.04, rather
<_2> tritium same date :)
<tritium> _2: but different nomenclature
<_2> no
<hfmls> hi
<_2> leading zeros mean nothing on months/years/days
<hfmls> first my ubuntu boots with a lots of black bars, i press ctrl+alt+backspace and all goes ok
<tritium> _2: stay on topic, please
<hfmls> but after updates give me an error
<hfmls> sorry, update manager closed unexpectedly
<_2> tritium does that == don't ever disagree with me ???
<hfmls> what can it be ?
<Finnish> Hello. My bluetooth-headphones started to "tick" suddenly. They were working ok, and suddenly they are just ticking
<tritium> _2: no, it means what it means.
<Finnish> Anyone heard this kind of thing?
<pajamian> Lartza_: rename expects a perl regular expression, if you don't know what those are or how to use them use mv, not rename.
<Lartza_> ok
<marshall> hey guys
<pajamian> ok, got to go, bbl
<tritium> _2: and FYI, ubuntu does _not_ use leading zeroes on the year portion of the nomenclature for releases
<hfmls> guys
<hfmls> please anyne
<mike_> i wonder if ubuntu will help me get aroud the blockpages at school =P
<_2> is that on topic ?
<hfmls> just formated my pc
<tritium> _2: yes, as it's directly related to ubuntu
<hfmls> and installed ubuntu.
<hfmls> now i can't update it
<marshall> i notice in almost everyone's screenshots, theyre running sonata. Id like to get it running myself but mpd is being pretty difficult. can anybody point me to a (recent) howto or walk me through setting up mpd?
<DrWho_989898> geo125: still around?
<hfmls> .. :S
<hfmls> ok
<hfmls> at least can anyone tell me how to fix a intaslation?
<hfmls> sytem restore or so..
<faileas> hfmls:what kind of error does it give?
<hfmls> update manager
<tritium> hfmls: what do you mean you can't update it?
<hfmls> closed unexp.
<loa> hello if my clipboard goes down, what can i do?
<faileas> thats all?
<hfmls> i was updating it, i unplugged laptop power without notice
<hfmls> i boot again
<tritium> hfmls: this is not IM.  Please try to write as much information as you can on one line, rather than hitting enter too often.
<faileas> ahh
<_2> !adeptcrashfix | hfmls
<ubot3> hfmls: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hfmls> and it says update manager error l the time
<_2> loa use xorg's copy paste feature ?    right click highlight    middle click paste
<mdemocritus> any reason why a supposedly usb mass storage class device wouldn't show in the "computer" section? i've tried fdisk -l on all the /dev/sd* devices, no luck... lsusb -v shows the device, identifies the model and manufacturer, and says it's a mass storage device.... i'm stumped
<hfmls> _2:  blak bars all over the screen
<Lartza_> where I could get Loki compatibility libs
<hfmls> any idea what could it be ?
<Filled-Void> What would be the reason why AptOnCD wont backup certain packages (like KDE) which I have installed on my Ubuntu GG system ?
<mdemocritus> it's a zoom hd16 multitrack digital recorder if that helps...
<marshall> i notice in almost everyone's screenshots, theyre running sonata. Id like to get it running myself but mpd is being pretty difficult. can anybody point me to a (recent) howto or walk me through setting up mpd?
<mkquist> anyone know why konversation would use a different resolution all of the sudden, different than the system?
<_2> hfmls ummm kernel frame buffer and vidio/xorg driver conflicting ?
<hfmls> dunno
<hfmls> all worked well in 7.10
<mkquist> i now this is ubuntu, but i can barely read this... =(
<hfmls> i'm testint latest alpha
<loa> <_2> can i assign it to ctrl+c and ctrl+v ?
<_2> hfmls what vidio ?     ati ?
<hfmls> intel
<hfmls> onboard
<hfmls> but the strange thing is
<hfmls> i used alt+ctrl+backspace
<_2> hfmls ummmm wait.   worked well in 7.10  but not in 8.4 ?
<hfmls> and now is ok, but every time i boot, its like that
<hfmls> yes
<tritium> !enter | hfmls
<ubot3> hfmls: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hfmls> ok, sorry
<_2> yeah that still sounds like framebuffer and vid driver conflicting.   but.  this is not the channel for 8.4
<_2> !hardy | hfmls
<ubot3> hfmls: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hfmls> ok, can u tell me wich is ?
<hfmls> ok,ank you
<_2> lcome
<mdemocritus> hmmm.... nobody's had issues with usb mass storage class devices that aren't regular hard drives?
<vox> _2: it's weird. it seems to be something to do with the file name. if there's no spaces, mplayer will open it. if there are spaces, mplayer will open, but wont play the file, comes up with an error saying "unable to open $foo", but with %20 etc in stead of spaces
<ere4si> mdemocritus, does it show with the command   df -h    ?
<_2> vox "use more quotes"   something is not quoting filenames
<hfmls> _2: after tha thing u told me
<hfmls> i can pdate again ?
<hfmls> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hfmls> after this
<_2> yes should be able to.
<hfmls> ok, gonna try
<hfmls> yeah, its ok
<hfmls> thank you :)
<tritium> hfmls: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1 for hardy help, and please, !enter
<_2> welcome.
<Lartza_> How do I get fluxbox running?
<Lartza_> When I chhose it on login it doesn't work
<mdemocritus> ere4si: crap i didn't think about that... i'm not on the machine now, i was just trying to figure it out
<_2> Lartza_ sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Lartza_> It sshows panel on bottom, but no desktop ora anything else
<Lartza_> _2: done
<mdemocritus> ere4si: any other suggestions
<hfmls> guys where can i get this "theme" ? http://youtube.com/watch?v=o01m7uLaoHg
<vox> _2: it's being passed as file:///location/to/the%20file%name.wut
<_2> Lartza_ it "should" be an option in the gdm
<ere4si> mdemocritus, if it shows up in there - just sudo mount it with its' label e.g sdc1
<Lartza_> It is
<_2> vox file a bug.
<loa> <_2> can i assign it to ctrl+c and ctrl+v ?
<phan70m21> hey all
<Lartza_> But when i choose it show s the bottom panel with clock and ability to change workspaces
<_2> !bug | vox
<ubot3> vox: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Estesark> Is there a way I can queue commands in the terminal? For example, I'd like to run ffmpeg2theora on one file, then run it on another when the first is finished, etc.
<mdemocritus> ere4si: what label would a usb disk get besides the /dev/sd? ones?
<_2> Lartza_ yes  that's fluxbox's default.   are you asking how to configure fluxbox ?
<ere4si> mdemocritus, mine is in mtab as sdb1...
<Lartza_> I don't see my Desktop (/home/lartza/Desktop). Maybe yes
<Alaerus> hey there.. who has the time and the nerves to answer me some questions about Ubuntu? :)
<mdemocritus> ere4si: every time i've hooked up a usb drive to ubuntu or gentoo, it's on /dev/sd-something
<Lartza_> Alareus: Me
<SuperQ> !ask > Alaerus
<Lartza_> Alareus: If I know the answer
<steve176> Hi. I'm really struggling with environment variables and ssh. When I remotely connect to an Ubuntu 7.10 server, echo ${JAVA_HOME} shows /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun, but when I use ${JAVA_HOME} in a bash script it isn't set. Any ideas?
<_2> Lartza_ it sounds like you are asking about configuring fluxbox rather than getting it running.   and i can't really help with that.   read the documentation on the site ?
<ere4si> mdemocritus, it should be from my experience
<steve176> I've set JAVA_HOME in both /etc/environment and /etc/profile and rebooted
<Lartza_> Ill try that
<mdemocritus> ere4si: is there any more involved usb diagnostic tools that you know of?
<marshall> i notice in almost everyone's screenshots, theyre running sonata. Id like to get it running myself but mpd is being pretty difficult. can anybody point me to a (recent) howto or walk me through setting up mpd?
<tritium> marshall: repeating won't really help
<w3lshrarebit> I feel really weird asking this, but does any one know of any documentation on wubi that is GFDL or creative commons?
<ere4si> mdemocritus, a check that hal is running as a service is what I'd do first
<_2> Alaerus can't answer what you don't ask...     well we could.... but that helps nothing.
<SuperQ> steve176: put it in .bashrc
<mdemocritus> ere4si: i'm pretty sure it is... a regular usb drive works
<neo_> i gave     sudo chattr +i /etc/hosts         command    to /etc/hosts file     how can i revert back the permisions
<SuperQ> steve176: or in /etc/bash.bashrc
<_2> ere4si pidof hald ?
<Alaerus> I am using fujitsu-siemens amilo pro v3505 .. it uses dual processors Intel centrion duo.. but not 2 o will it automatically reduces the frequency of the second processor like Windows does?
<neo_> i gave     sudo chattr +i /etc/hosts         command    to /etc/hosts file     how can i revert back the permisions
<Alaerus> another question.. when I install Ubuntu will it automatically recognize my Intel pro wireless 3945ABG adapter and will I be able to use my wi-fi button :)
<Lartza_> How do I configure Fluxbox?
<tritium> Alaerus: yes, ipw is well supported
<faileas> Alaerus: yes, and probably
<_2> neo_ -i
<ere4si> mdemocritus, if a regular usb stick automounts but your particular one doesn't then I'm not sure what to suggest except manul mount - sorry :)
<SuperQ> Alaerus: yes
<_2> neo_ man chattr would have told you that
<w3lshrarebit> wubi, a.k.a. the windows installer.exe for ubuntu?
<SuperQ> Alaerus: Ubuntu should automatically use frequency scaling
<steve176> SuperQ: OK, rebooting now
<SuperQ> steve176: you don't need to reboot
<faileas> w3lshrarebit: i'd think the documentation for wubi would be some open source licence
<Lartza_> How do I configure Fluxbox?
<SuperQ> steve176: you almost never need to reboot Ubuntu
<mdemocritus> ere4si: rats.... thanks for the effort though
<ere4si> k
<w3lshrarebit> You'd think, but no :(
<Alaerus> thanks .. if I have more question I will just ask
<steve176> SuperQ: I added it and re-ran my script, but still now output. I hadn't sourced /etc/bash.bashrc though
<w3lshrarebit> it
<steve176> SuperQ: Environment variables seem really odd on the server platform. I have no problem if I just add them to /etc/envrionment on my desktop
<SuperQ> yes, source /etc/bash.bashrc should work
<w3lshrarebit> 's owned by cononical
<SuperQ> steve176: there really isn't a difference
<faileas> odd
<mdemocritus> Lartza_: google is your friend... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+configure+fluxbox&btnG=Google+Search
<SuperQ> steve176: I'm not sure why you're having problems with server
 * faileas thought wubi was a independant project
<steve176> SuperQ: Also if I log on locally to the server the scripts work fine. It's only when I log on via ssh there's a problem
<SuperQ> steve176: server and desktop are basically identical in Ubuntu
<SuperQ> steve176: that's not normal
<steve176> SuperQ: It's a clean install, re-installed several times
<SuperQ> atleast, I don't think it's normal
<steve176> SuperQ: It's driving me up the wall!
<SuperQ> heh
<Lartza_> mdemocritus: I just seeked Fluxboc documentation :D
<SuperQ> are you using export?
<mdemocritus> Lartza_: also, that question is WAY too open ended... probably why you weren't getting any responses
<steve176> SuperQ: didn't work
<w3lshrarebit> yeah! That's why I'm looking for a blog post or such
<Alaerus> is there some documentation how to prepare my hdd for the installation?
<SuperQ> steve176: sorry, not sure what the deal is
<quicksilver_> Hello, does anybody have a few minutes to help me with what I think is an xorg.conf issue?
<SuperQ> steve176: ~/.bashrc always works for me
<Lartza_> mdeomcritus: I just see the bottom panel with clock and workspace cahnging ability when using fulxbox
<SuperQ> steve176: oh!
<w3lshrarebit> the .org page is copyrighted too
<steve176> SuperQ: was NAME=VALUE OK or should I have put export NAME=VALUE
<SuperQ> steve176: are you using #!/bin/sh?
<SuperQ> steve176: in your script?
<steve176> SuperQ: yes
<SuperQ> sh != bash
<SuperQ> sh == dash
<SuperQ> use #!/bin/bash
<_2> Alaerus are you installing beside another os ?   or clean disk ?
<steve176> SuperQ: sorry, I meant I'm using #!/bin/bash
<SuperQ> arg
<Alaerus> _2, clean but maybe I might install XP later
<Alaerus> and I want to keep the D partition of my hdd
<ere4si> steve176, I set up my flux desktop with google for each issue - there's lots on the net - what's your present issue
<fdsjkalf> ubuntu is lots of fun
<mdemocritus> lartza_, nothing else? that's pretty strange... as i haven't played with fluxbox, i wouldn't really know where to start, but try right clicking on the desktop or the bottom panel, or kill and restart X with the combination ctrl+alt+backspace... if that doesn't get you anywhere, i'm out of ideas
<quicksilver_> Ive just installed ubuntu 7.10, did all the updates, am using the restricted nvidia drivers, and made my second screen a 'twin view'.... But as soon as I saved the changes to xorg.conf and rebooted, my system halts on boot until I hit 'ctrl+alt+del'... It then boots into Gnome, but it didnt mount my other 2 drives as it had before... Any ideas? Im thinking taking xorg.conf back will do the trick.
<_2> Alaerus ummm i would sujest making a partition for the M$ install first.  giving M$ the first primary partition or it will cry you a river.    also the installer (ubiquity) will run gparted for you durring install allowing you to repartition the disk.
<coz_> quicksilver_, did you try writing to xorg from nvidia settings?
<Lartza_> mdemocritus: there is problem with the gutsy fluxbox that the rightclick menu doesnt work :D thats why i searched help. I have used fluxbox previously with DSL
<steve176> ere4si: Environment variables don't work when I log in via ssh to my Ubuntu 7.10 server - same problem as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586993
<ToastGuy_> I have a series of commands I need to execute using a on a schedule... I understand I will use a cron job to execute the schedule... what do I do about the commands?
<quicksilver_> coz_: Yeah, thats how I made it the twin view in the first place.
<ToastGuy_> I know in windows it would be something like a Batch file
<Lartza_> just need to run sudo update-menus in gnome, kde or xfce
<quicksilver_> coz_: I think thats how this problem started.
<geirha> steve176: there's a difference on how you run the script. If you run it locally, you run it in an interactive shell. If you run it with ssh like "ssh foo@host command" It's non-interactive and won't read the same config-files
<mdemocritus> Lartza_: well then... alt-f2 do anything?
<coz_> quicksilver_, I have never had luck with nvidia settings writing to xorg  but then I always  enable twinview manually after logging in just incase I have an application or game that doesn like twinview
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Does anyone know how I can copy a package from one machine to another? I am trying to install sun-java5-jre but one of the packages wont download. I get the error message "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libj/libjgoodies-forms-java/libjgoodies-forms-java_1.0.5-5_all.deb Size mismatch". Thing is I have already installed this on my other PC so if I could just copy it, it should work. Any ideas please?
<_2> Alaerus there are as many sujestion on how to set up your hd space as their users.  but most will agree that a seperate / (root)  and /home (user_space) partitions are a good idea.
<coz_> quicksilver_, I prefer haveing choices
<neo_> can i install new scrrensavers for linux
<slytherin> has anyone ever done FireWire to FireWire ad-hoc networking in Ubuntu? Is is managable with network-manager? What kind of cable is required?
<Lartza_> mdeomcritus: It doesn't! WHy are everyone saying it???(I'm on gnome now
<coz_> neo_, ubuntu?
<geirha> steve176: your best bet is probably to source the file that contains the export JAVA_HOME line. You do that with dot-space. I.e. ". ~/.bashrc"
<Lartza_> on me its ctrl+alt+f2
<quicksilver_> coz_: So any ideas on how to take it back to how I had it before?
<Lartza_> I found good tut how to configure fluxbox, thanks to you.
<coz_> quicksilver_, did you check in the xorg.conf to see if indeed nvidia wrote anything there?
<ere4si> steve176, Am I right in the assumption that you want the environmentals from your box to be used on the one you ssh to?
<ToastGuy_> I have a series of commands I need to execute using a on a schedule... I understand I will use a cron job to execute the schedule... what do I do about the commands? I know in windows it would be something like a Batch file. Any ideas?
<mdemocritus> Lartza_: i'm glad... best of luck to you
<neo_> any new scrreensaver for ubuntu? if yes whre can i found it    and how to install???
<steve176> ere4si no
<Lartza_> How much does ubuntu install take?
<slytherin> neo_: What is wrong with in built ones?
<quicksilver_> coz_: I see that there is a .backup file, but Im not sure if I should try to rename it..... The backup file is also made by nvidia settings.
<Lartza_> And what would be good hdd format when ubuntu windows shared?
<_2> neo_ the 300 installed screensavers aren't enough ?
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: a simple shell script does the same thing as a batch file...
<faileas> Lartza_: depends on what set of packages you pick
<ere4si> steve176, then simply - what do you want that most don't seem to?
<quicksilver_> It there somewhere that I can find the xorg.conf file that was default on install?
<Lartza_> faileas: clean install
<neo_> i like the    dog liking screensaver   can i obtain same for ubuntu?????
<zoli2k> Hi! I need to setup a Linux router with external 195.146.149.73 but with transport layer Ip 87.197.249.46. How to do this?
<ToastGuy_> mdemocritus: ah, Shell Script... I've heard that term before... thanks
<coz_> quicksilver_, you could try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  as a last resort  but check again in xorg to see what was changes first
<steve176> ere4si: I have a remote server. I want to set up some environment variables on the remote server. Usually I would do this be adding them to the remote servers /etc/environment file. This doesn't work...
<faileas> Lartza_: i'd go for FAT32 or NTFS. Linux has better support for those than windows for ext3
<slytherin> Lartza_: default desktop install is around 2 GB. You should find requirements in the documentation on CD
<vircuser> Hi, does anyone have some experience with the OEM installer?
<steve176> ere4si: By doesn't work i mean...
<mdemocritus> Lartza_: i would use ext3 since there's a program for windows that supports ext3
<ToastGuy_> mdemocritus: are there a GUI for creating a cron job in ubuntu?
<_2> neo_ i personally like setting up a slide_show of all my pictures.
<ToastGuy_> is there*
<quicksilver_> coz_: what does that do? Im really new to xorg.conf, and I dont think I could notice what changed.
<Lartza_> WHich does linux and win support better together? fat32 or ntfs
<Lartza_> i know linux supports ntfs but better than fat32?
<_2> neo_ that's native and simple to do.
<vircuser> fat32
<steve176> ere4si: If I physically log onto the box, the variables are set from both the shell and when I run scripts. If I log on remotely they are only set in the shell
<mdemocritus> Lartza_: the program is called ext2fsd, the first link on a google search
<slytherin> Lartza_: please don't install Ubuntu on fat32. You will face problems later
<coz_> quicksilver_, ok  go to http://pastebin.ca   paste the contents of /etc/ X11/xorg.conf   hit the submit button and paste the link it gives you here
<steve176> ere4si: It's basically presenting me from starting my app server remotely
<steve176> ere4si: presenting -> preventing
<quicksilver_> Ok :)
<_2> Lartza_ vfat   but there is a file size limit there   2g
<vircuser> fat32 support under linux was stable long before ntfs support
<ere4si> steve176, I can only suggest the best place for that would be asking in #ubuntu-server
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: i would imagine there's several, but i don't know any off the top of my head
<neo_> _2:: any help???
<steve176> ere4si: didn't know about that forum. Will do. thx
<vircuser> for linux itself use a linux file system
<Lartza_> I will install windows to ntfs fat32 partition and have one fat32 or ntfs empty partiton and install linux to different hd with ext3
<ere4si> steve176,  lots of luck with it :)
<vircuser> for data storage I use fat32, so it can be accessed by different OSes
<ToastGuy> Where would i look?
<Lartza_> the empty partiton is my concern
<ere4si> bbl
<slytherin> neo_: If you are looking for linux version of a particular screensaver then you should ask the person who created it.
<quicksilver_> coz_: http://pastebin.ca/937862
<Lartza_> So I will use fat32 for shared hd?
<Lartza_> ok
<coz_> quicksilver_, ok looking hold on
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: try searching in the synaptic package manager or add/remove for cron
<slytherin> Lartza_: yes, fat32 is always better as shared hd
<vircuser> it has no rights management though
<faileas> Lartza_: personally i go EXT3 for linux, NTFS for windows, and either NTFS or FAT32 for shared. my windows systems always have a ext driver installed as well tho, in case
<ToastGuy> ok thanks
<geirha> steve176: add this to the start of the script: . /etc/environment
<mdemocritus> ext2fsd had become really mature
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Does anyone know how I can copy a package from one machine to another? I am trying to install sun-java5-jre but one of the packages wont download. I get the error message "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libj/libjgoodies-forms-java/libjgoodies-forms-java_1.0.5-5_all.deb Size mismatch". Thing is I have already installed this on my other PC so if I could just copy it, it should work. Any ideas please?
<coz_> neo_,   if you are on ubuntu  open synaptic pacakge manager and search for xscreensaver there will be extra screensaver packages there
<Alaerus> I found using google that people had problems with their intel wireless 3945ABG adapter :(
<Lartza_> And windows should be installed before ubuntu, thats what ive heard
<vircuser> don't know about performance, but I'd wager it's one of the fastest
<Lartza_> and then you need to configure grub to boot windows
<vircuser> because of its simplicity
<_2> !info cron
<faileas> Alaerus: i'm on one now, no real problem
<ubot3> cron: management of regular background processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0pl1-100ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Lartza_> now the only problem is to get winxp pro install cd :D
<faileas> Lartza_: install linux after windows, and there will be no problem
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: simple shell scripting is really easy... create a file, add the commands, one per line, and make sure the file has execute permissions
<Lartza_> faileas: will grub auto recognize windows partition and put it to the list?
<faileas> Lartza_: sure will
<slytherin> ToastGuy: check gcrontab if you must use GUI. But it uses old version of GTK wo will look out of place in current GNOME desktop
<ToastGuy> mdemocritus: lol.. almost too easy... any convensions I should know about?
<Alaerus> faileas, but does it worked right away when you installed Ubuntu?
<dirkg3nt1y> RoadHazard: no
<slytherin> Lartza_: yes
<Alaerus> did it*
<Lartza_> Nice!
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: add "#!/bin/bash" or "#!/bin/sh" to the top of the file (without quotes)
<Lartza_> Now only the windows cd
<RoadHazard> dirkg3nt1y: no?
<Lartza_> I don't want to install 98
<dirkg3nt1y> hi gang
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: you can use regular expressions and logic and all that complicated bs, but if you just want to run a few commands at once, there's nothing special to do
<slytherin> Alaerus: as far as I know it works out of box
<Lartza_> Should I first upgrade ram or cpu on my computer? Ram 256 and cpu 800mhz
<faileas> Alaerus: yup
<faileas> Lartza_: CPU IMHO
<slytherin> Lartza_: that is enough for Ubuntu. I will not talk about XP. :-P
<ToastGuy> slytherin: I must use GUI because I have too many things I'm learning right now unless you can give me a line command or a website you would recommend on setting up a cron job
<geirha> ToastGuy, mdemocritus: #!/bin/bash, NOT #!/bin/sh ... they are not identical
<coz_> quicksilver_,  well it looks like nvidia settings indeed wrote to the xorg  in the last section  Section "Screen"  you can most likely comment that section with #  and restart x  to see if it goes to normal single monitor use  if not you wil have to remove the   #  you place there in text console if it doesn boot and y ou do that with  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     do you know how to do t hat/
<Lartza_> IMHO?
<faileas> in my humble opinion
<faileas> 256 mb is sufficient
<faileas> 800 MHZ is rather slow
<ToastGuy> geirha: what would I use that for?
<mdemocritus> geirha, i'm aware, but if you're just using explicit commands, there's pretty much equivalent
<quicksilver_> coz_: Yeah, I can do that.
<Lartza_> I have and starnge comp :D 800mhz cpu 256ram and 128mb gfx :D
<quicksilver_> Thanks for the help!
<slytherin> ToastGuy: I haven't set up many cron jobs, so can't recommend any site. But I believe 'man crontab' is good as startup resource
<quicksilver_> Hopefully it works.
<coz_> quicksilver_, you know how to do the nano  in text console?
<Lartza_> faileas: well i still have one 500mhz ibm comp
<quicksilver_> I use vi, but its accomplishes the same thing.
<ToastGuy> slytherin:  .. of course...
<ToastGuy> thanks
<geirha> ToastGuy: if you intend to create a shell script, that should be the first line. It tells ubuntu what interpreter to use
<faileas> Lartza_: i have a dual PII 350 mhz ;p
<coz_> quicksilver_, ok just go slow with it and test that commented section to see if that works
<geirha> mdemocritus: Yes, but it saves you from surprises when you suddenly use some bash-specific syntax
<Lartza_> wow
<coz_> oi
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: here's a really nice guide for shell scripting http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<Lartza_> I installed debian to he 500mhz but havent got it work yet
<ToastGuy> geirha:  so use  #!/bin/bash?
<mdemocritus> geirha: indeed
<Lartza_> ubuntu livecd didnt boot :P
<faileas> 512 mb ram, i also have a 1 GHZ PIII with 1.5 gigs ram, running kubuntu
<quicksilver_> Ok :) Ill be back soon to tell you if it worked. :)
<faileas> Lartza_: for older systems, you want to use the alternate installer CD
<riton> <Lartza
<Lartza_> faileas: Nah, i used debian netinstall
<slytherin> Lartza_: yes, don't use livecd for old systems. use alternate cd.
<faileas> lol
<Lartza_> with floppies :)
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: yes, as long as the systems you'll be running it on all have bash... nearly all linux distros have it
<faileas> netinstalls tend to be slow
 * faileas dosen't like em
<riton> Lartza_ : did u try alternate version of Ubuntu?
<Lartza_> Minimal install without desktop it took 3 hours
<slytherin> Lartza_: and you may also want to try xfce desktop in case gnome is too slow on your machine
<ToastGuy> mdemocritus: ya... I have bash
<Lartza_> riton: I don't have one
<geirha> ToastGuy: yes, on the first line
<faileas> speaking of which
<Lartza_> slytherin: I installed fluxbox to it
<Lartza_> but havent got x running because of my noobiness(no i know its startx)
<ToastGuy> geirha: almost like a cgi-script
<slytherin> Lartza_: you installed fluxbox and you call yourself noob?
<Alaerus> will I be able to use my wi-fi switch to turn it on and off and will Ubunti recognize my flash cards.. and my Nokia in data mode? :)
<Lartza_> slytherin:How do you mean?
<Lartza_> Well I'm not that n00b
<faileas> Alaerus: yes, probably, no idea
<Lartza_> I have almost full apache server running :D
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: check out that link i gave if you want to do more complicated stuff than just run explicit commands... bash is very powerful at scripting... cgi uses perl, which is another scripting language, hence the similarities
<slytherin> Alaerus: 1. yes 1. depends on if your card reader is supported. Texas Instruments are usually supported. 3. Yes.
<macogw> mdemocritus: there are cgi modules for python as well
<faileas> ricoh card readers work as well
<ToastGuy> mdemocritus: Ya... I already worked on the command... It's just like executing a command from the terminal right?
<mdemocritus> d'oh... there i go with my assumptions...
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: right
<Alaerus> okay, I am using intel 945gm video card.. is it easy to connect external monitor or a projector?
<macogw> Alaerus: in a month, yes
<slytherin> Lartza_: what I mean is 'noobs don't know what fluxbox is'. :-) And since you have used Debian at some point of time Ubuntu should not be too difficult to you
<macogw> Alaerus: the new release supports it instantly
<Lartza_> I haven't used debian
<Lartza_> Ubuntu two years
<slytherin> Alaerus: Not that easy, but in a month it will be
<macogw> Alaerus: using the intel driver (instead of i810) on the current one... ummm...probably
<Lartza_> and DSL as SUB and qemu on windows a month
<Lartza_> Didn't get fluxbox run on debian
<slytherin> Lartza_: Oh, Since you were asking about dual boot Ithought it was your first time
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: if you're not using bash syntax, technically you don't need the bang at the top (#!/bin/bash), but get in the habit of it, as it is good practive
<Lartza_> slytherin: First time with dualboot :D
<steve176> geirha: thx. I'd really like to avoid doing things on a script by script basis. There surely has to be a way to get scripts to pick up environment variables.
<mdemocritus> practice*
<Lartza_> I have thought about installing windows and reinstallin gubuntu to this comp
<eifzon> If I wanna user reiserfs as filesystem type, chall I choose any mount options then?
<ToastGuy> mdemocritus: ya... i'm so used to using bash commands... that i wouldn't know when I wasn't using one
<hfmls> hi, i'm trying to download latest version of x-chat but in synptic allways shows an outdated version. i want the one with "yellow" ِِicon
<slytherin> eifzon: if you don't know by now, then you probably shouldn't use it. :-)
<Lartza_> hfmls: What version numbers?
<eifzon> slytherin: do I even need mount options :P
<Lartza_> hfmls: I'm using apt-get xchat now
<mdemocritus> steve176: i'm not sure if there's a nicer way, but piping echo $VARIABLE to another command or something should work
<hfmls> i have 1.0.18
<hfmls> i want the latest
<slytherin> eifzon: probably not but Ihave never used reiserfs
<leau2001> hi, i ve a bug with my ubuntu python IDLE for python 2.5 can't use open file -->crash
<mjohn> how much disk space is needed for all-dirs-but-home these days?
<Lartza_> I have 2.8.4
<hfmls> ok, brb gonna try apt-get
<Lartza_> Install xchat
<Lartza_> dont install xchat-gnome
<Lartza_> or gnome-xchat
<ToastGuy> i have xchat
<slytherin> hfmls: Not every version of application is packaged in Ubuntu. If you are using old version of Ubuntu. It is better to upgrade to newer version.
<hfmls> how do i do a search ?
<Lartza_> You have gutsy?
<faileas> hfmls: apt-cache search foo
<hfmls> in command
<hfmls> ok
<faileas> then if you find something interesting its sudo apt-get install
<Lartza_> go sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome xchat-gnome-common
<Lartza_> and then sudo apt-get install xchat
<Lartza_> do not go
<hfmls> brb
<Lartza_> gutsy has 2.8.4 and newest is 2.8.5
<Lartza_> oh
<Lartza_> i thught xchat wasn't free
<Lartza_> on windows
<mdemocritus> mjohn: it really depends on how bloated you're going to allow the system to get
<hfmls> yeah, that's the one :)
<hfmls> tx
<slytherin> Lartza_: it is Free but not free AFAIK
<vircuser> does anyone know how to modify the oem-config startup script so the end user won't need to choose a language anymore, but instead it defaults to one specified by the maker?
<Lartza_> Oh it isnt free
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e7f287c730b93116f89de7ea7e05efbe95fa6dd1
<hfmls> does anybody opneed youtube linki paste here? i want to know pls who can i use that theme, colors, etc ..
<wyattc> Does anyone here know why :set ruler wouldn't be turning the ruler on in vim?
<linuxboy> [Hardy]TuTUXG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<wyattc> Google doesn't seem to know
<mdemocritus> hfmls: i did...
<hfmls> http://youtube.com/watch?v=o01m7uLaoHg how can i use this colors, theme ?
<slytherin> hfmls: no sms speak please. please plain english
<hfmls> mdemocritus,  do u know how ?
<geirha> steve176: I actually wasn't aware of /etc/environment untill now. I've done a little search, and /etc/environment is not read in any part of the login process. It's read by gdm, and inherited to the xsession from there, so that file you really need to source yourself
<slytherin> wyattc: probably you have vim-tiny installed. you need vim-full
<mdemocritus> hfmls: are you talking about compiz or just the colors?
<Lartza_> aww... xchat produces mainly the windows version >:I
<wyattc> slytherin: Is vim-tiny default on Gutsy?
<hfmls> that colors and dockbar, etc
<mdemocritus> hfmls: compiz is the pretty cube effects
<hfmls> no, i don't want the cube.
<slytherin> wyattc: yes, duw to space constraint on CD
<lordleemo> hfmls: serch google for chrome look or try http://www.gnome-look.org/
<wyattc> Ah! Excellent. Thank you greatly.
<Lartza_> i hate my system
<Lartza_> i have messd it up :(
<ionstorm> how so
<Lartza_> cant use themes the way they are meant to
<Lartza_> i have icewm as wm
<ionstorm> ah
<Lartza_> and gnome as panel
<mdemocritus> hfmls: ah... the dock is some package... i forget which... check synaptic or add/remove, search for "mac program dock" or something
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Does anyone know how I can copy a package from one machine to another? I am trying to install sun-java5-jre but one of the packages wont download. I get the error message "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libj/libjgoodies-forms-java/libjgoodies-forms-java_1.0.5-5_all.deb Size mismatch". Thing is I have already installed this on my other PC so if I could just copy it, it should work. Any ideas please?
<Lartza_> and dont know ho wto switch back to metacity :(
<a^^nnnn> Hi, how can i add a use to volume group.. Coz i am unable to hear volume on my existing user.. While on root i can!
<RoadHazard> lartza metacity --replace
<Lartza_> Unable to open X display.
<Lartza_> And I want it full time back to meatacity
<Lartza_> what file contains the used gnome wm?
<slytherin> JonathanEllis: There is no reason why Sun JRE should install jgoodies package. I think you have some other package marked for installation.
<Lartza_> or where i can configure the thinsg that start after login? nautilus etc.
<geirha> Lartza_: system -> preferences -> sessions
<steve176> geirha: That makes sense. I've been using /etc/environment for my desktop and it worked fine, but was completely ignored by server. With /etc/environment you don't use 'export'. When I tried adding the variables to /etc/profile I didn't realise I should also have been exporting them. Now everything works fine. thx
<a^^nnnn> Hi, how can i add a use to volume group.. Coz i am unable to hear volume on my existing user.. While on root i can!
<ToastGuy> mdemocritus: how do you execute a shell script?
<slytherin> jonasbjork: apart from that, the downloaded packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory. So you can copy them from one PC to another.
<wyattc> a^^nnnn: Is it possible you just have some issue with your permissions somewhere?
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: cd to the directory and run ./script.bash or whatever, or run it with the absolute path
<Lartza_> What file contains the gnome wm preference?
<wyattc> Like with your audio driver or device permissions?
<hfmls> mdemocritus,  i've download a theme, if i tell wich files i have can u tell me pls how can i manually install it ?
<slytherin> a^^nnnn: volume or sound? I don't think you need to specifically add user to group for listening to songs. Check if in case the speaker is mute. Check the speaker icon in panel.
<geirha> ToastGuy: if you haven't made it executable, you can run it with: bash script.bash
<a^^nnnn> wyattc, slytherin i am not able to open that icon.. its giving the error.
<ToastGuy> geirha: Actually I think I got it... I ran it using..... SH myscript
<slytherin> a^^nnnn: what error?
<wyattc> what error does it give
<mdemocritus> hfmls: unfortunately i haven't messed with themes, and besides it's different for gnome... i'm running kubuntu these days, so i don't even have the same interface as you... try googling ubuntu theme install
<a^^nnnn> and last i added my new user in that group, then iwas able to listen.. let me tell you ther eror
<hfmls> ok, tx
<lordleemo> hfmls: avant windows navigator or awn is the dock see here https://launchpad.net/awn
<Lartza_> I found it!
<geirha> Lartza_: you metacity's configuration? you don't want to edit those files manually. Run gconf-editor and edit it from there
<a^^nnnn> slytherin, No volume control GStreamer plugin found.
<Lartza_> ~/.gnome2/session
<slytherin> lordleemo: he is asking about themes why are you telling him about awn?
<Lartza_> 0,RestartCommand=icewm
<stefano> is anyone of you into networking at all? (ip, zeroconf and wireless, not seccesarily ubuntu only)
<hfmls> err, i don't even know where can i change themes in ubuntu
<hfmls> lo
<mdemocritus> ToastGuy_: to make it executable, the command is chmod u+x /path/to/file.bash
<a^^nnnn> slytherin, error "No volume control GStreamer plugin found"
<Lartza_> whats what i cahnged when installed icewm
<lordleemo> slytherin: he wants the chrome theme and awn
<slytherin> hfmls: ARe you afraid of clicking on menus?
<hfmls> lalready did. can't find it, or i am blind
<lordleemo> slytherin: as shown on his google video link
<a^^nnnn> slytherin, ech and every thing is installed. coz i am able to listen music on the other users. but not on this new user.
<slytherin> a^^nnnn: Strange. never heard of that error before.
<stefano> hfmls, check under the "appearance" menu ;-)
<hfmls> forget it.... it says appearence. :S
<wyattc> a^^nnnn have you googled that?
<Lartza_> Can't find the configuration in gconf-editor
<a^^nnnn> slytherin, can you please tell me the group for volume?
<mdemocritus> hfmls: i think its in themes or windows or something like that... in the prefrences or system menu
<mdemocritus> hfmls: aha
<a^^nnnn> wyattc, Yes.
<a^^nnnn> wyattc, No success for that.
<mdemocritus> stefano: what's the problem
<slytherin> a^^nnnn: is it ok if I tell you GUImethod?
<hfmls> done, wii theme black or something.
<a^^nnnn> slytherin, Yes
<Lartza_> geirha: window manager can't be changed from gconf-editor
<wyattc> a^^nnnn: Indeed, I just googled, very obscure
<mdemocritus> stefano: i actually work networking tech support, as it happens :D
<slytherin> a^^nnnn: System -> Administration -> User And Groups. Select the user, click on properties and then user privileges
<stefano> mdemocritus, i want to host a fairly large network for about a week (ad hoc). it consists of linux, windows, mac machines, connected via wireless and wired networks. and i want to use zeroconf for that, i wonder if that would be a good idea. any thoughts?
<mdemocritus> huh
<a^^nnnn> slytherin,  there is no user group in administrator.... Using gutsy
<geirha> Lartza_: I probably misinterpreted your previous question, thought you meant the configuration of the current window manager, not which window manager to use
<hfmls> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OrangeLiNstaBlackPlastic?content=62434 this one is really nice
<Lartza_> okl
<mdemocritus> stefano: how large are we talking? like 50 or 500 machines?
<stefano> mdemocritus, more like 50
<slytherin> a^^nnnn: Can you tell me what all menus you have in System->Administration?
<mdemocritus> stefano: hmmm... your best bet would probably get a decent wireless router with a fast cpu clock, and slap one of the small versions of dd-wrt on it
<a^^nnnn> slytherin, "key ringmanager, partition tool, network tool , printing. system log, system monitor, update manager"
<geirha> Lartza_: you should make a .desktop-file that runs the other window manager, and put it in /usr/share/xsessions . You will then be able to choose it as a session on the login screen
<mdemocritus> stefano: well, try it with the stock firmware first, but those tend to lock up with a bunch of clients
<legend2440> a^^nnnn:  in terminal type gksudo users-admin
<stefano> mdemocritus, would i be able to benefit from zeroconf? does windows even support it? because i want to avoid all the ip confusion and possible harm by people assigning themseves ips of servers or something like that thus bringign those servers down
<mdemocritus> stefano: but i wouldn't use zeroconfig... no real reason, but some things just don't seem to work right with it
<slytherin> a^^nnnn: can you try command 'users-admin'?
<leau2001> Anybody have problem with Python IDLE ?
<legend2440> a^^nnnn:  in terminal type gksudo users-admin
<mdemocritus> stefano: windows supports it... set it to obtain ip automatically and let it time out
<a^^nnnn> slytherin, legend2440 typed.. i am there in user conf gui mode interface file
<Lartza_> geirha: That was not realated in my situation
<mjohn> hi guys. i just installed gutsy and used "safe graphics" mode on the live cd, but now i want to install the nvidia proprietaary driver, but the proprietarey driver manager says i don't need any prop. drivers
<mdemocritus> stefano: but you'd probably be better off using a router with the dhcp server enabled
<Lartza_> The .desktop file thing
<mjohn> anyone knows how to fix this?
<mdemocritus> mjohn: i'll bet you have an integrated graphics card on your mobo
<mjohn> nope... brand new nvidia geforce 8800
<chrislees> mjohn: If your card is newer than your version of Ubuntu, you'll need to manually install from the Nvidia website
<stefano> mdemocritus, instead of using dhcp, wouldnt it be better to just give them a little piece of paper with an ip that they have to use and then trust them on this (i imagine dhcp is quite a heavy process)
<shuki> hi all. can anyone help with a few problems I have with linux mint?
<chrislees> mjohn: or I believe the program "Envy" will install it for you
<chrislees> shuki: Fire away - don't ask to ask, just ask :-)
<mjohn> chrislees: ah, i knew i should have gone iwth the heron alpha instead
<slytherin> chrislees: please don't suggest programs outside of repositories
<mdemocritus> stefano: if you used dhcp for the clients and set the servers to statics, you should't have any issues... dhcp isn't too big of a load once the addresses are all assigned
<slytherin> mjohn: if the driver manager says you don't need then then it is probably correct
<mshadle> can anyone here recommend a good professional services company who can help me with NFS tuning, general server administration and sanity checking my systems?
<slytherin> mshadle: how about canonical. They provide support services. :-)
<mdemocritus> stefano: you could give the lusers their ip, but that's asking for problems
<ToastGuy> if my shell script is in my home directory where Desktop folder is... what do you call that directory... something like ~ when telling where the CRON JOB will find the script?
<mshadle> they won't login to the servers, they don't support that
<stefano> mdemocritus, allrighty, thank you very much for your help i will just do that, i was just afraid of the thought of setting up such a big network on dhcp,
<ez> with snd_hda_intel what should gconf-editor key value /desktop/gnome/sound/default_mixer_device read?
<shuki> first off all. I switched to mint be-cause Ubuntu 7.10 didn't work properlly with my wifi card. for some reason mint does...
<mjohn> slytherin: there are no open drivers (with 3d) for geforce 8800 as far as i know
<geirha> ToastGuy: ~username/script
<pvh_sa|wrk> ToastGuy, $HOME/script? or are you saying your script is in $HOME/Desktop?
<slytherin> ToastGuy ~/script is sufficient
<ToastGuy> ok
<ToastGuy> thanks
<ToastGuy> You guys are awesome....
<shuki> I'm using an acount I used on ubuntu and I played a little to much with compiz definition, is there any way to reset them?
<mjohn> I thought maybe it was because I used "safe graphics" that the proprietary driver manager thinks my graphics card is VESA
<chrislees> mjohn: Open up the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what is listed under "driver".
<mdemocritus> stefano: join #private142 so we can continue... this is pretty off-topic lol
 * sCOTTo is feeling sheepish.... just wiped my backup drive, then without thinking about another backup the next day I installed a fresh pratition with ubuntu - lost everything :(
<slytherin> mjohn: in that case you may want to do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mjohn> chrislees: yeah, its "vesa"..
<geirha> shuki: switching to "Normal" or "Extra" visual effects should switch to some sane values
<chrislees> mjohn: Then run the command that slytherin just said :-)
<ToastGuy> what's wrong with this? why didn't it run at 1:41am?
<ToastGuy> 41 01 * * * ~/maketorrent
<mjohn> slytherin, yeah, im about to :)
<ToastGuy> I edited with: crontab -e
<slytherin> ToastGuy: Does that script have execute permission?
<ToastGuy> and the file: File: /tmp/crontab.dYiIys/crontab
<shuki> geirha: That's what I thought but it didn't work. I tried running gnome-compiz-preferences but I didn't have any effect on my machine. I even deleted some of the folders at my home directories with no effect
<ToastGuy> slytherin: yes I chmod it to 777
<crdlb> shuki: there is a button in ccsm to reset all your compiz settings
<slytherin> ToastGuy: Did you save and exit the file you were editing with 'crontab -e'?
<geirha> shuki: hm, ok. The configuration is stored in ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig I beleive, so removing or moving away that dir should reset things I think
<flowOver> can i run directx games with the nv driver instead?
<crdlb> geirha: by default, it's stored in gconf
<ToastGuy> slytherin: Yes... then I opened it back up and the line that I gave you was still there
<geirha> ToastGuy: does this list your cron-job? crontab -l
<ToastGuy> geirha: ya...
<geirha> crdlb: ok, I stand corrected :)
<slytherin> flowOver: directx is for windows, not for linux. You will need 'wine' installed to emulate windows. That also means that your game may not run as expected or run at all
<ToastGuy> It was that file in my base directory...
<ToastGuy> 41 01 * * * ~/maketorrent
<geirha> ToastGuy: I'm not entirely sure the ~ will be expanded, so change it to $HOME instead, just to be sure.
<JonathanEllis> Slytherin: Yes I do have other packages marked for installation. They are: freemind, freemind-plugins-help, freemind-plugins-svg, freemind-plugins-svg, freemind-plugins-time and libjgoodies-forms-java. I am not sure why libj is marked
<flowOver> slytherin: i got that far thanks.  the nvidia driver is just buggy as hell.  i'm asking if i can do games without it
<geirha> ToastGuy: 41 1 * * * $HOME/maketorrent
<ToastGuy> ok
<rameez> I'm on LAN Cable User How Can I Use Internet on Ubuntu ?
<rameez> While I'm Using Internet On WindowsXP On The Same Local Area NetWork
<sixtyby3> Just plug in your ethernet cable.
<sixtyby3> That should do it, if DHCP is enabled.
<shuki> geirha: well, now I can't activate it. I got a msg "desktop effect couldn't be eneabled"
<bluej774> I'm selling an old computer of mine and I want to securely wipe the disk.  Perhaps something a little better than just deleting the partitions.  Does anyone know of a good LiveCD to perform this?
<mjohn> slytherin, chrislees: dpkg-reconfigure xorg suggested the "nv" driver, but that didn't work. i guess the card is too new
<rameez> But The Server Is ISA Server
<Werdna> hmm. --excludes-fron doesn't seem to be working with rsync. /home/backup/excludes_remote includes the line /home/backup/current/home/remotebackup, but the command $ rsync -avz /home/backup/ andrew@epstone.net:~/backup/laptop1/ --exclude-from=/home/backup/excludes_remote still seems to back up these files:
<Werdna> current/home/remotebackup/vista1/Users/NewUser/
<slytherin> mjohn: no. you have to restart x server. which means, logout and then press Ctrl + Alt + backspace
<msn> i am trying to setup a ubuntu local mirror using apt-mirror somehow everything is not being mirrored is there a way to make sure it mirrors everything to the last date
<chrislees> mjohn: I know Slytherin doesn't like me suggesting this, but in order to get 3D acceleration on it you'll need the Nvidia driver from the Nvidia website
<slytherin> rameez: Please don't make first letter of every word capital. Please use plain english and try to explain your problem again
<rameez> I'm on local area network and my server is ISA server
<mjohn> slytherin, did that
<geirha> shuki: hm, I tried it myself, and compiz still started ... odd
<legend2440> bluej774: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page has program called wipe
<rameez> i have one system at my home and i'm using dual os (winxp and ubuntu)
<rameez> on winxp i'm using internet mirc,msn,yahoo,firefox
<rameez> but
<bluej774> legend2440: I'm assuming I'd use that with the ubuntu live cd?
<mjohn> chrislees, yeah. and i do need it, 3d shader programming project at uni coming up.
<rameez> on ubuntu i can't access these things because i don't have internet on ubuntu
<geirha> ToastGuy: if a cron command fails it will tell you about it btw, through a local mail system. If you type mail in a terminal you can read it and see what it said
<legend2440> bluej774:  no you burn systemrescuecd from iso and then boot that
<msn> for example i was trying to install ubntu over network nad the installer is looking for acpi-modules-2.6.22-14-getneric-di_2.6.22-14.52_i386.udeb while my server only has acpi-modules-2.6.22-14-getneric-di_2.6.22-14.46_i386.udeb even after doing manual mirror a few times it seems the package files got updated but not the binary files
<sCOTTo> hey does anyone know a good partition recovery program to find a deleted NTFS partition in linux?
<ToastGuy> geirha: where do I find that... I just think I'm not pulling the correct directory
<shuki> geirha: I tried it a second time and it worked. thanks.
<slytherin> rameez: Do you know settings like proxy, DNS, whether DHCP is enabled or now?
<chrislees> rameez: What sort of network is it? Your home network, or a work one?
<hfmls> i don't think ubuntu is using the driver it used to use in 7.10 version, maxime and minimize windows is slower. where can i check ifare update to my intel vga onboard?
<bluej774> legend2440: Oops.  I see that now.  Thanks for the tip.
<hfmls> if there are updates*
<geirha> ToastGuy: open a terminal and run: mail
<rameez> chrislees, that is work one
<slytherin> hfmls: which version of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<legend2440> bluej774:  i don't know if ubuntu livecd has program wipe on it. it might
<ez> gnome-sound-properties doesn't have any device in it's drop down list. Yet I am able to play sound via other apps. Any suggestions on how to config it or reset it?
<rameez> slytherin, actually i'm using linux 1st time
<hfmls> latest alpha 6
<ToastGuy> geirha: l didn't do anything
<ToastGuy> lol
<rameez> slytherin, i really don't know how to configure that dns dhcp and others
<chrislees> rameez: You should ask the network administrator if there is a proxy server you need to tell Firefox to use
<ToastGuy> geirha: lol.... I hate this insert... on my keyboard.... MAIL didn't do anything
<shuki> geirha:Is there any compiz manager apart then gnome-compiz-preferences?
<slytherin> rameez: it is not ubuntu specific? Who set the network for you?
<rameez> chrislees, i told him but he don't know how to configure the ubuntu settings for local area network
<chrislees> rameez: And if there isn't, you might need to tell Ubuntu the address of the gateway
<geirha> ToastGuy: did it give you a message saying no mail?
<icesword> 8.04 willl need 512 m to run smoothly,i dare say
<slytherin> hfmls: and which card?
<crdlb> !ccsm | shuki
<ubot3> shuki: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ToastGuy> geirha: nope.... COMMAND NOT FOUND
<ez> compizconfig-settings-manager
<slytherin> shuki: package compizconfig-settings-manager
<bluej774> What's your preference?  Clonezilla or Partimage?
<geirha> ToastGuy: it must be written with lowercase letters. linux is case sensitive in general
<rameez> chrislees, yeah the point is this i want to know the gateway to put in ubuntu right? once i put gateway then i can use irc,msn,yahoo,firefox all the things ?
<geirha> ToastGuy: MAIL != mail
<ToastGuy> geirha: same for both
<rameez> slytherin, my network administrator don't know anything about linux,ubuntu
<slytherin> rameez: yes. so you need to ask the network admin
<shuki> Thanks, apt-get is downloading it.
<slytherin> rameez: just ask him what are the settings for dhcp, gateway, dns
<legend2440> bluej774:  i thought clonezilla used partimage to backup
<Duckstar> Is there anyway to lock the top menu ? or password it ?
<rameez> wait a second please
<slytherin> hfmls: which card?
<bluej774> legend2440: Does it?  Let me check.
<slytherin> Duckstar: What do you mean by lock ?
<shuki> other problem I have is Liferea, the damn thing won't remember feeds I already read, any idea?
<hfmls> slytherin,  1 mnt
<chrislees> rameez: Try going to the terminal and typing "ping 192.168.0.1"
<Duckstar> slytherin: Make it so users can not click the menu / use it.
<rameez> slytherin, i can find the gate, dhcp, dns and my ip address in windows xp i know all the things but i don't know where to put in ubuntu
<Duckstar> slytherin: or better yet, not see it
<bluej774> legend2440: looks like you're right again.
<hfmls> slytherin,  Mobile Intel 965GM
<rameez> chrislees, i already checked ping with my server's ip and that was working good
<kes0> darn, now my mouse is dieing again
<rameez> but before i proceed i want to tell you guys that the server is not linux based that is windows based Isa server
<slytherin> Duckstar: I don't know why you want to do that, but there are some admin tools in gnome that should allow that. I don't remember the name exactly but it is either sabayon or pessulus
<chrislees> rameez: So you've put the gateway IP address into the Networking panel?
<rameez> i use firewall client to run internet on my windows xp
<slytherin> hfmls: have you applied all the updates?
<legend2440> bluej774:  i use partimage it is on that system rescue cd i mentioned earlier
<Duckstar> slytherin: Thanks mate, its for a kiosk desk :)
<geirha> ToastGuy: oh, thought it was installed by default. Guess I was wrong. Anyway, $HOME didn't work either?
<rameez> chrislees, yes i checked
<hfmls> yes
<bluej774> legend2440: There is also this: http://clonezilla-sysresccd.hellug.gr/
<slytherin> Duckstar: those tools may not be available in default install so you will have to install some package
<Duckstar> Yeah thats cool, i will find them :)
<ToastGuy> geirha: I think it was /home/insupport
<hfmls> slytherin,  yes
<legend2440> bluej774:  yes i know but system rescue cd has a lot more programs for recovery on it
<kes0> hello anyone who know what to do when the mouse dies , have wired usb mouse..
<slytherin> Duckstar: check - apt-cache show pessulus :-)
<chrislees> rameez: If you have a wireless card, is this properly disabled?
<rameez> i don't have any wireless card
<shuki> geirha: any idea about the liferead problem?
<rameez> i just use plug and play pci lan card
<Duckstar> slytherin: I just found it in the Add/Remove Applications, under Lockdown Editor :).  Thanks again
<slytherin> hfmls: what is version of xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<hfmls> sorry, how i check it
<hfmls> can i
<chrislees> rameez: I'm not sure what to try now, except a good old-fashioned Windows-style reboot
<geirha> ToastGuy: what do you mean?
<musikgoat> anyone happen to know a right click context modification to allow VLC to open a DVD on the desktop?
<geirha> shuki: I have no idea what liferead is, sorry
<slytherin> hfmls: run this command in terminal - dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rameez> lol
<hfmls> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<hfmls> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<hfmls> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<hfmls> ||/ Nome           Versão        Descrição
<hfmls> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<hfmls> ii  xserver-xorg-v 2:2.2.1-1ubunt X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
<FloodBot2> hfmls: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrislees> rameez: If everything is input correctly, everything should work :-(
<rameez> chrislees, i just wanna to one thing in the last that is ubuntu running internet if the server which is providing internet is on windows isa server?
<slytherin> musikgoat: you should probably look into nautilus-actions. you will need a bit of hacking but it is pretty easy and some preconfigured actions are available on the website
<rameez> know*
<ToastGuy> geirha: I got it to run from some Task Scheduler  GUI app I found... the directory path is... /home/insupport/maketorrent
<slytherin> hfmls: taht is not latest version. and please don't paste multiple lines in the channel. use pastebin
<chrislees> rameez: The platform has nothing to do with it; they all communicate through TCP/IP which is an interplatform standard
<geirha> musikgoat: system -> preferences -> removable disks and media (or something like that). And change the command for playing dvd from totem to vlc
<shuki> anybody can recomand a good rss reader for gnome?
<rameez> chrislees, means YES ?
<musikgoat> geirha and slytherin, thanks
<slytherin> shuki: liferea, blam
<chrislees> rameez: It means, the problem is unlikely to be caused by the server running Windows
<geirha> ToastGuy: it should have worked with $HOME/maketorrent too, granted that you ran crontab as your user and not root (with sudo)
<hfmls> slytherin,  where can i get the latest ?
<shuki> slytherin: as I told earlier, I have a problem with liferea, perhaps you can help me
<kes0> hello anyone who know what to do when the mouse dies , have wired usb mouse..
<shuki> slytherin: liferea won't remebmber the feeds I already read
<ToastGuy> geirha: ya... could my cron be not turned on?
<rameez> Thanks alot chrislees and slytherin peace
<rameez> good bye all
<shuki> geirha: it seems like ccsm has no effect over compiz
<geirha> ToastGuy: if the following command returns a result, it's running: ps -ef | grep [c]ron
<hfmls> anyone with fuppes? ِi want to know if that's the better way totranscode toxbox 360
<ToastGuy> geirha: does this count?
<ToastGuy> root      4564     1  0 Mar09 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cron
<ToastGuy> 1000     24070 23260  1 01:56 ?        00:00:08 kcron -caption "%c"
<ToastGuy> 1000     24121 24074  0 01:57 ?        00:00:00 kio_file [kdeinit] file /tmp/ksocket-insupport/klauncherH
<slytherin> which archive mirror are you using? Look into /etc/apt/sources.list and tell me.
<jscinoz> I have a music directory with the hireachy /artist/album/files, in each directory i have the album art saved as folder.jpg, is there a way to batch rename all of these to album.jpg?
<NeT_DeMoN_> !paste | ToastGuy
<ubot3> ToastGuy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<geirha> ToastGuy: the first line means the cron daemon is running, and should run the crontabs
<ToastGuy> geirha: so what's up with this mail thing
<ToastGuy> geirha: see what is or is not happening
<shuki> slytherin:
<shuki> slytherin? (sorry)
<slytherin> shuki: sorry it was not for you.
<slytherin> hfmls: which archive mirror are you using? Look into /etc/apt/sources.list and tell me.
<shuki> slytherin: k, do you have any idea about my problem?
<slytherin> shuki: nope
<geirha> ToastGuy: if you install the mailx package, the mail command should work... sudo aptitude install mailx
<shuki> thanks.
<hfmls> slytherin,  i think is deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<hfmls> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<shuki> Other problem I have is a resolution problem, I'm using 1024X768 resolution, but other users on this machine can't use any resultion other then 620X420
<shuki> which is crap
<amr> i want to install arabic encoding in ubuntu 7.10
<Lifted> i have a problem with my PPPoE can someone help ?
<amr> i want to install arabic encoding in ubuntu 7.10
<NeT_DeMoN_> !repeat | amr
<ubot3> amr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<slytherin> hfmls: first try 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and if doesn't show any upgrades then use different mirror
<shuki> anybody?
<ToastGuy> geirha: okay I think I got something useful
<amr> please help i have problem i want to install arabic encoding
<slytherin> amr: Do you just want read support or write support too?
<ToastGuy> geirha: does this mean anything to you..... http://pastebin.com/m26ce92cc
<amr> read and write
<amr> !!!!
<slytherin> amr: Sys menu System -> Administration -> Language Support
<geirha> ToastGuy: that's just the mail header, there's no mail body?
<ToastGuy> geirha: oh.../home/insupport/maketorrent: line 3: createtorrent: command not found
<amr> i added arabic already but i have aproblem writing in Amsn and another regarding fonts configuration
<geirha> ToastGuy: ok, line 3 in your script tries to run a command it can't find
<ToastGuy> geirha: how can the command not be found?
<amr> firefox shows my arabic fonts with system default fonts
<amr> and amsn cannot write in arabic
<shuki> please, guys, can't any of you help me with me resolution or compiz problem?
<geirha> ToastGuy: it's not in path. crontab only has /usr/bin and /bin in path. Do you know where createtorrent is located?
<ToastGuy> geirha: oh crap.... I though I could.... cd /usr/local/bin/
<ToastGuy> geirha: that's where
<joobaby> Everytime I try to update I get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. , what is this?
<geirha> ToastGuy: if it is in /usr/local/bin, then call that command with /usr/local/bin/createtorrent ...
<slytherin> amr: any particular reason why you are using amsn?
<Lifted> please anyone ? i configured my pppoe but it doesn't start
<VSpike> joobaby: pretty much what it says.  a package operation was interrupted at some point
<slytherin> Lifted: what do you mean by doesn't start?
<VSpike> joobaby: just type what it says but with sudo on the front
<amr> no just chatting :)
<Lifted> service is started but in X it doesn't show me the appropriate menus :/
<ToastGuy> geirha: You're Awesome! It did it!!!!!
<Lifted> slytherin : it tells me that it can't find "modem"
<geirha> !yay | ToastGuy
<ubot3> ToastGuy: Glad you made it! :-)
<ToastGuy> geirha: thanks for sticking it out with me!
<ToastGuy> thanks soooo much
<amr> <slytherin> ok nevermined about Amsn how can i optimize system fonts and determine default fonts for system and firefox
<slytherin> Lifted: I am not able to under stand. What menus are you talking about?
<VSpike> wow mergeant sucks more than you could imagine
<ToastGuy> geirha: Ya, got to love rookie mistakes...
<geirha> ToastGuy: best way to learn ;)
<ToastGuy> geirha: I was thinking to much like windows.... I would CD into the directory and to my work there....
<Lifted> slytherin : in network connections i get drop down menu for "adsl conn" ...and when i click there instead of starting pppoe and log in i get "modem is not present" ...i don't use modem...my ethernet adapter is ok ..but it doesn't work :/
<kes0> hello anyone who know what to do when the mouse dies , have wired usb mouse..
<slytherin> amr: Actually I can't help with fonts much because I think arabic would come under non-latin scripts and don't have much experience with that. You may want to try asking #indlinux which is channel for l10n for Indian languages. At least someone will know.
<Lifted> slytherin : where can i get more info on PPPoE ?\
<slytherin> Lifted: Have you tried command 'pon dsl-provider'?
<hfmls> is it possible to install 7.10 over latest alpha 6
<slytherin> hfmls: no
<mjohn> chrislees: thanks for your help, i used envy, works great now
<hfmls> ok, well have to do it mnual.
<Lifted> slytherin : yes...and it says that it's started...and that's all
<vircuser> there os a command for pron?
<vircuser> oh - misread.. sry ;)
<hfmls> brb slytherin  thanks anyway.
<polter> kes0: maybe it's an irq-conflict?
<slytherin> Lifted: if it says it started then you should simply start browsing
<geirha> kes0: does it work on other computers/OSes
<Lifted> slytherin : if you can just point me to docs or website where i can read more i'll manage....the basic info on PPPoE is not enough on ubuntu site
<slytherin> Lifted: right there is not much info available on pppoe. for me it was just pppoeconf command and then 'pon dsl-provider' whenever i wanted to start the connection
<Lifted> slytherin : thanks for your help ..i'll find a way :)
<shuki> I'm sorry to bother but I'm still hoping for some help. does anyone know how to handle resulotion problem? compiz problems?
<stefano> shuki, what exactly is happening?
<kes0> polter: hm, dont know
<kes0> geirha: yes it work fine in windows, and it works in ubuntu to but dies sometimes so i have to pull the cable and put it back in so it start again
<polter> shuki: what do you mean?
<ArthurArchnix> I need help with my sudoers file. I need to give permission to every user to do this: sudo modprobe -r psmouse   and  sudo modprobe psmouse
<ArthurArchnix> And I don't want them to be prompted for a password
<slytherin> ArthurArchnix: why?
<geirha> kes0: do you remember the time when it last died? if so, open /var/log/syslog in an editor, browse down to that time and see if there's any messages about your mouse or usb in general
<ArthurArchnix> slytherin: Because then I can assign it a shortcut key and they can enable and disable the touchpad.
<slytherin> ArthurArchnix: I mean why give permision to every user to load module?
<ArthurArchnix> slytherin: And it's just that module.
<VSpike> shuki: you may need to add all the users to the video group
<VSpike> shuki: also if you are using compiz by default, and using fast user switching, only one user can run compiz at a time I think
<shuki> stefano,polter thanks, I have to users on this machine. on my user I have to problem working at 1024x768 resolution but the other is only 640X480
<stefano> does anyone here know a substitude for WordPad / TextEdit.app for ubuntu?
<ToastGuy> how do I add return chacters in my command line...
<slytherin> ArthurArchnix: I don't think that is possible. Instead you should look for other ways to enable/disable touchpad. something like gsynaptics
<shuki> Vspike, how do i do the first? I'm sorry but I didn't understand the second part
<ArthurArchnix> stefano: gedit, mousepad, kate
<ToastGuy> something like this:  \n   ??
<stefano> shuki, do you know what kind of graphics card you have in the system?
<VSpike> stefano: what formats do you want to edit?
<akshay> ToastGuy: echo -e "\n'
<slytherin> stefano: what is wrong with the text editor? Applications -> Accessories -> Text Editor?
<VSpike> shuki: for each other user, do "sudo adduser pete vide", replacing pete with actual user name
<akshay> Anyone has Ubuntu hardy on A Compaq Pressario C700
<shuki> stefano, radeon 200m
<VSpike> shuki: "sudo adduser pete video" sorry
<ArthurArchnix> slytherin: I can do it that way, in fact, I used to have it setup so that when a mouse when plugged in the touchpad was disabeld and when unplugged re-enabled. However, the synaptics driver causes too many wakeup/interrupts (150/second) draining battery life. So I'm trying to do it this way.
<ToastGuy> akshay: that didn't work
<stefano> ArthurArchnix, VSpike, slytherin, i want to write some kind of file with some sort of rich text, just basic things like bold, italics, underline, font and font-size, html or tex would do, but it has to be easy and very leightweight
<kes0> geirha: cant find it , gonna check next time it die
<VSpike> shuki: Do your users tend to all log in at the same time and switch between sessions?
<slytherin> ArthurArchnix: I don't think it is possible to do the way you want
<kes0> dies*
<VSpike> shuki: and do you have effects enabled?
<geirha> ToastGuy: what do you need the return characters for?
<ArthurArchnix> stefano: Use abiword.
<stefano> shuki, i'm sorry i don't have a clue about ATI cards
<geirha> kes0: it's probably a good idea to make a post about it in the forums, with the log from around that time pasted
<ToastGuy> geirha: I need to include some text into a command...
<ToastGuy> geirha: It's asking me include names of urls
<slytherin> stefano: abiword in that case
<Liquid-Silence> my does x-server support dual monitors that are not running the same resolution yet?
<kes0> geriha: okey
<akshay> @ToastGuy echo -ne "\n"
<stefano> ArthurArchnix, i was kind of hoping to find something more leightweight, that maybe uses native cairo rendering
<shuki> Vspike, some times both are logged on togather
<akshay> prints a newline
<shuki> I have effects enabled
<shuki> stefano: thanks anyway
<geirha> ToastGuy: on the command line, or does it prompt you for questions after you've typed the command and pressed enter?
<kes0> geriha: had this problem before , and then someone in here helped me and it have work just fine untill i installed updates for phyton today
<ToastGuy> akshay: but it's a list of urls.... under one command.... like  createtorrent -a "url1 (next line should go here) url2 ... and so on)
<ToastGuy> geirha: no ... not really
<ArthurArchnix> stefano: look for extensions or plugins for gedit, mousepad or kate then.
<kling0n> does anyone know why xrandr sometime will not change resolutions? If i restart Xorg, it works again but it's kind of annoying
<stefano> ArthurArchnix, slytherin, i know that's a bit geeky, but if you look at the about dialog in abiword, the text is all messed up with improper kerning and no anti alaising.
<ArthurArchnix> stefano: Yeah... cuz you spend a lot of time reading the about box right?
<ArthurArchnix> :P
<stefano> :-)
<stefano> ArthurArchnix, i wanted to program it myself, but it turns out that gtk doesnt come with a rich text control
<stefano> ArthurArchnix, so there may be a point to there not being a nice rich text editor that builds upon cairo
<_julian> hi all, I just did a clean kubuntu 7.10 install and on running adept-updater it stopped at libqt-mt and since then adept is not working anymore. any ideas
<_julian> ?
<geirha> ToastGuy: I doubt the command can take more than one url like that ...
<ToastGuy> geirha: I'll write it off as a limitation of the application...
<ArthurArchnix> stefano: if you're that keen, download the source of abiword and build it yourself. The ubuntu version comes "bloated" with loads of plugins.
<stefano> ArthurArchnix, and if i would program one, no one would be intrested in it because there is abiword, which is so much better (since there aren't many people that care about properly hardware accelerated anti aliasing and high quality text presentation) that's kind of a non issue i guess, but i'm sort of onto it for a month now :O
<_julian> now I even can't boot anymore..
<stefano> ArthurArchnix, well that brings me to an idea: i could just download the sources for abiword and rip away all it's goodness until there's nothing more than a rich text editor
<stefano> that'd be nice
<ToastGuy> geirha: maybe I'll just separate them with commans... maybe that will work
<stefano> i will get myself some coffee and get right on it, see all you guys later
<geirha> ToastGuy: perhaps, the documentation for the command should specify it though
<ArthurArchnix> stefano: good luck
<ArthurArchnix> stefano: happy hacking
<stefano> thanks :-)
<Syklops> I'm having an issue with hdparm, I'm wanting to set the option for my drive to be 32 bit, when I try to it says HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument
<ToastGuy> geirha: lol.... what documentation... that really doesn't exist here
<ArthurArchnix> I need help with my sudoers file. I need to give permission to every user to do this: sudo modprobe -r psmouse   and  sudo modprobe psmouse
<ArthurArchnix> And I don't want them to be prompted for a password
<Syklops> I have read online that other users with my laptop (Dell Inspiron 8200) have been able to successfully do this with other linux distro's, but in all cases the system calls it /dev/hda but in mine it calls it /dev/sda
<Syklops> can anyone help?
<geirha> ToastGuy: If it is the prog from createtorrent.com, I just looked at the source code. It can only handle one url
<shuki> Vspike: thanks, it worked, the other user can now watch some resonable resolution
<erUSUL> Syklops: that's becouse new ubuntu kernels use the new libata pata drivers for some chipsets
<morgan> trying to update ubuntu 6.2 to 7.10 but there is some connection problem and i get a error message when i ask it to check for updates.
<ToastGuy> geirha: lol .... okay
<erUSUL> Syklops: and the disks are now named sdxx
<shuki> Vspike do you have any idea why I can't modify my compiz settings?
<ToastGuy> geirha: ya that's the application
<whitman> How can I spoof my MAC address?  I've tried sudo ifconfig eth0 hw xx:xx:xx... but I get an error saying eth0: Unknown host
<erUSUL> morgan: yu have to go through all intermediate version when upgrading
<ToastGuy> geirha: maybe I should program the ability to add more urls....
<Syklops> erUSUL: Ok, should this impact the use of hdparm and if it does, how do I switch it so I can set the drive parameters?
<ToastGuy> geirha: what is it written in?
<legend2440> stefano:  there is an editor called ted in synaptics which looks good   http://www.nllgg.nl/Ted/
<erUSUL> morgan: 6.04>6.10>7.04>7.10
<morgan> ok do you know where i get them \
<erUSUL> Syklops: afaik libata should set up the driver at full capabilities
<geirha> ToastGuy: c ... and a bit sloppy c I might add
<morgan> thanks
<JViz> is it possible to load a wubi image with qemu?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | morgan
<ubot3> morgan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Syklops> erUSUL: Do you know any reason that I wouldn't be able to set any drive parameters via hdparm?
<morgan> thanks guys
<erUSUL> Syklops: the new nodes do not have the apropiate ioctls you can try sdparm but i never used it
<Syklops> ok
<ToastGuy> geirha: Ya, I kinda got the idea that this was written in about a day... It's an application that fit a void... I'm guessing someone is working on a better command line application as we speak
<ere4si> Syklops, from man hdparm you need the "-c" option - or enable it in /etc/hdparm.conf
<Syklops> ere4si: Thank you, I was using it though, I only wish it was that simple.
<ere4si> k
<eifzon> Why cant I add any themes to kdm? do I need a plugin?
<JViz> is it possible to load a wubi image with qemu?
<Laughed> morning everyone
<glick> hey do you people think that ubuntu could run an old windows game from 1995?
<lordleemo> eifzon: you need the KDM Theme Manager
<tarelerulz> with wine maybe glick
<eifzon> lordleemo: how to ge tit
<cpk1> anyone have any clue how to fix packages that are marked as broken? (apt-get install -f doesnt work)
<snypzz> I did not know that I am having problems running wine
<lordleemo> eifzon: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<geirha> glick: search for the game at appdb.winehq.org . it will give you an indication of how well it works with wine, and possible tweaks to get it working
<glick> think it would run on a windows xp computer with some sort of emulator or something?
<snypzz> I can launch guild wars but unable to get the game running
<snypzz> it starts and then the window pops up
<glick> im trying to get the original civnet
<snypzz> and then the window and program goes away
<Laughed> cpk1: I am trying to find your answer
<Laughed> Hang in there
<geirha> glick: isn't that a dos game? if so, it might run in dosbox
<snypzz> and are there any AMIGA users out there
<glick> geirha, nah civilization was a dos game, civnet was the multiplayer windows version
<polter> cpk1: what package?
<polter> apt-get instal <package> --reinstall
<polter> maybe?
<cpk1> polter: theres 4: libtunepimp5-mp3  libxine1-ffmpeg mplayer and vlc-nox already tried purging and installing
<Laughed> I'm thinking Admin -> Synaptic -> status (bottom left of synaptic)
<glick> why dont publishers release their games for free after like 10 years
<glick> i dont get it
<M0nk3Eee> Hi all, the new version of MythTV has been released how long do you think it will be until this hits the ubuntu repositories? or will it?
<polter> cpk1: hmm.. odd
<vlt> Hello. /etc/logrotate.conf says "weekly" and "rotate 4". There's no syslog file in logrotate.d/, why are only 6 days of syslog kept?
<flowOver> glick: some do.  some prefer to retain them
<polter> cpk1: tried launching vlc-nox and see what error-message you get?
<glick> flowOver, like who?
<cpk1> i noticed the other day when ogg wasnt working and I checked to see I had the right libs that I had a broken package and then aptitude search ~b gave me 4 broken ones
<geirha> glick: well, you can try to run it with wine. Seems no one has added test results for it for years, so it's hard to tell if it will work or not
<cpk1> vlx-nox command not found polter
<geirha> glick: if you have a windows 95 cd, you can try installing windows 95 in a virtual machine
<flowOver> simcity is open.  transport tycoon.  quake.  plenty more
<cpk1> these packages are all installed but marked as broken
<glick> geirha, heh wish i did
<Laughed> cpk1: Im new at this so bear with me
<cpk1> openttd has questionable legality I think
<Laughed> Cpk1: did you try using synpatic
<cpk1> I dont have synaptic
<Laughed> cpk1: under snaptic
<tarelerulz> What is a good IDE to use if you have never programmed and wanted to start programing?
<geirha> glick: have you tried freeciv btw?
<flowOver> yeah they still own the content i believe.  it's a retarded licencing issue that sawyer doesn't really care about so much to enforce
<Laughed> Cpk1: there is a status option which will show yapps "Not iNstalled (residual config)
<vlt> Found it: There's a cron.daily/ entry for syslog.
<glick> yeah geirha but its not the same thing
<glick> not even close
<polter> tarelerulz: Geany is nice
<cpk1> Laughed: I dont have synaptic and dont want to get it...
<Laughed> k
<cpk1> and I am pretty sure these are installed, but they are marked as broken and I want to know why
<polter> cpk1: you might try to install apt-build and build those packages for yourself
<polter> cpk1: or maybe a dpkg --configure -a helps
<cpk1> hmm I guess I could try apt-build, not sure if that will fix it though
<shane_> .net
<cpk1> its just perplexing, because they seem to be installed and dont seem to be affecting anything, except I can listen to oggs which is silly
<polter> cpk1: well, it's hard to say. strange problem
<ToastGuy_> thanks for your help guys
<cpk1> i cant* listen to oggs
<polter> cpk1: have you got any third-party repos enabled that could screw it up?
<parre_> t
<polter> damn, I gotta go
<tarelerulz> polter, thanks for the info .  I have looked up stuff on program on Linux and not seen much in the way IDE or a general guide for program.  See how it is free and all you would think program would be easy and well documented .
<cpk1> hmm well I just noticed I have gutsy-proposed hidding at the bottom of my sources.list... not sure if thats a good thing
<Fat-head> is vorbisacm in the ubuntu repo's? where can i download an upto date version?
<Laughed> cpk1: why dont you like synaptic
<geirha> tarelerulz: perhaps this is what you're looking for? http://laroza.freehostia.com/home/
<cpk1> Laughed: 1) I use kde and 2) I prefer cli apt, mostly aptitude and apt-get if I must
<serverin> hi.. im having a problem with initialising a driver from ndiswrapper.. ive compiled ndiswrapper and installed the driver but my computer fails to initialise the card. dmesg at http://pastebin.ca/937987
<serverin> it a linksys 2220 ipn wireless card im trying to get to work
<Fenixon> hello, i need some help
<Fenixon> i've installed cod game using typical settings
<Fenixon> and now i cant find game directory
<Fenixon> + 8gb of disc space gone
<LeNty> org
<Alaerus> hey, I cannot start my intel pro 3945ABG wireless adapter in Ubuntu
<Alaerus> the wi-fi button is not responding.. I think that there are drivers.. restricted ones
<geirha> Fenixon: installed using wine? then it's probably installed in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<tarelerulz> gerirha , thanks for the link that is just want I wanted.  just good starting point . If you like me you don't know anything.
<Alaerus> and another problem.. the line where the minimise, maximise and close buttons are is huge!
<glick> anyone ever download software from the-underdogs.info ?
<Vegardjj> Hi, I'm a neewb and have tried googleing and searching, but cannot find out why my external harddisk ain't working
<Vegardjj> can anyone help me?
<Johnny_5> Vegardjj: have u tried mounting it?
<Alaerus> can anyone help me? :)
<Alaerus> about my wifi problem
<MindSpark> hi, I am using xubuntu and I want a keyboard shortcut to change languages, any idea ?
<morgan> hi, i have ubuntu 7.4 when i click on the upgrade button it says it cant get the release notes any ideas
<vallhalla81> hi all
<vallhalla81> is there a app to monitor cpu temp?
<Liquid-Silence> does anyone hre run dual monitors?
<Fat-head> download the official drivers for your card then edit the monitor section
<Fat-head> Liquid-Silence ^
<Liquid-Silence> are you using 2 different size monitors
<Liquid-Silence> IE are they the same resolution?
<Fat-head> yeh
<Fat-head> no
<Liquid-Silence> grr
<morgan> hi can anyone help me update from 7.04
<Fat-head> i hav a laptop monitor and my external moniter
<Fat-head> both different resolutions
<Liquid-Silence> I need to see if I can run my notebook montor and  the 17" LCD @ the same time with different resoltuions
<pajamian> morgan: to gutsy?  Open the update manager and click on the button to upgrade.
<serverin> anyone there could help me with my problem?
<geoaxis> hello people
<vallhalla81> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fat-head> Liquid-Silence u can edit the monitor section
<morgan> it says it cant get the release notes
<doug_> how do i mount my ntfs drive?
<geoaxis> cups is asking me a passwor on localhost for my user
<geoaxis> but the password is not working
<pajamian> morgan: I wouldn't worry about those.
<pajamian> brb
<morgan> it wont let me do anything
<Liquid-Silence> Fat-head so it should work
<doug_> can anyone help me mount my ntfs drive please?
<morgan> when i try to do a regular update it gives me a big error notice
<Fat-head> yeh i have the same setup a laptop and an external monitor with xinerama so i can use both monitors as if they are 1
<Liquid-Silence> Fat-head I dont want to do that tho
<Liquid-Silence> I want to use both monitors as 2 separent monitors
<Fat-head> oh
<Fat-head> u can
<Liquid-Silence> can you confirm?
<Liquid-Silence> with a screenshot?
<Fat-head> just dont check the xinerama box
<serverin> hi.. im having a problem with initialising a driver from ndiswrapper.. ive compiled ndiswrapper and installed the driver but my computer fails to initialise the card. dmesg at http://pastebin.ca/937987                        it a linksys 2220 ipn wireless card im trying to get to work
<Alaerus> do you have any idea how to start my intel 3945 wireless adapter working? the light indication if it's on is not light up
<Alaerus> and the button is not working, but I think that Ubuntu recognizes the adapater
<Fat-head> Liquid-Silence sorry i cant do u a screenshot becouse id have to restart my compuyter
<morgan> pajmaian: will you join my chat
<Laughed> Is anyone here familiar with splashy??
<Liquid-Silence> wtf is splashy?
<_moro_bana_> how do i check my vnc address
<robas> splashy == usplash replacement
<Fat-head> Liquid-Silence whats your gpu ?
<morgan> my computer wont upgrade normally, can anyone help
<Laughed> thank you robas
<doug_> how do i mount the ntfs drive to the gnome gutsy desktop and have read/write privlages?
<jsoft> Im getting laggy as youtube video playback in firefox using the flash plugin.. any ideas why this is?
<Dep> me to
<robas> doug_: ntfs-3g, but it should work out of the box
<jsoft> Not always, but sometimes it just pauses and farts around for a bit.
<Dep> what graphics card do you have jsoft?
<Fat-head> Liquid-Silence whats your gpu ?
<ArthurArchnix> Any experts here on the sudoers file? I need to edit it so that I can give all users the ability to "sudo modprobe -r psmouse" without entering a password.
<Fat-head> Liquid-Silence whats your graphics card
<doug_> robas:  i used the real ubuntu gutsy cd i got from the comp. but it is not showing on the desktop.
<Laughed> robas: Is splashy for sarge users or can I use it for gutsy
<jsoft> Dep: 6800 Ultra
<geirha> _moro_bana_: right click the network manager icon in the notification area and select "connection information" The ip-address should be the one to use for vnc
<jsoft> bear in mind that in windows and freebsd its fine.
<pajamian> morgan can you paste the error notice into the pastebin?
<Dep> that should work i think
<jsoft> No kidding.
<Dep> haha
<robas> Laughed: I do not know, I have installed splashy based on some web advices on my VMWare 7.10 server edition
<itaku> how do i run sshd
<Dep> i use a 9700 pro..its useless
<legend2440> Laughed: splashy is in gutsy synaptics
<Laughed> nice
<`duKe`> itaku: apt-get install openssh-server
<Laughed> thanks you two
<robas> hello, I am having trouble with linux-headers package, my Makefile is a symlink to ../itself????
<itaku> no i mean run it
<Dep> at least i  think it is. Drivers are a pain to install
<`duKe`> ah
<_moro_bana_> geirha: i think that ip is for LAN, what about if i want someone to look at my comp over the internet
<robas> itaku: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<`duKe`> try /etc/init.d/sshd start
<pajamian> robas: that means it's a symbolic link to the makefile in the parent directory
<itaku> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<morgan> pajamian: i have opened up a chat with us reply to me there
<`duKe`> hm
<Laughed> paja: your bossome
<`duKe`> something with ssh in there?
<Laughed> =)
<geirha> _moro_bana_: http://portforward.com/ will tell you the external ip at the bottom
<pajamian> morgan: I'd rather keep it in here for now.
<pajamian> Laughed: :-P
<morgan> its a big note where do you want me to put it
<geirha> _moro_bana_: you've forwarded the vnc port (5900) I assume?
<pajamian> !pastebin | morgan
<ubot3> morgan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wordpass> quit
<serverin> hi.. im having a problem with initialising a driver from ndiswrapper.. ive compiled ndiswrapper and installed the driver but my computer fails to initialise the card. dmesg at http://pastebin.ca/937987                                                                      it a linksys 2220 ipn wireless card im trying to get to work
<Kr|ptiX> hey
<_moro_bana_> geirha: i know my external, but i dont know what u just wrote port 5900
<Laughed> IS there a way for me to give sudo rights to my main account so I dont have to keep using a password evrytime I want to change something?
<Kr|ptiX> i was lookn for a wireless driver but i have yet found one i have aaa bc4311 any1 kno how to  solve this problem
<doug_> can anyone tell me how to mount the ntfs drive and have read write privileges?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !sudo
<ubot3> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<erUSUL> Laughed: yes; use windows xp home ;P
<ExalleR> hi! when I attempt to start ubuntu something goes wrong at the Login screen. the monitor goes pitch black. I can type my name and pass to login and it works (the sound proves that) but the screen is still black..  any solution?
<pajamian> Laughed: yes, you can set it so you don't need a password but I don't recommend it, but if you really want to look at the file /etc/sudoers and the comments in there should be obvious.
<Laughed> erUSL: lol, nice
<Ouranos999_> #ubuntu-fr
<geirha> _moro_bana_: if you're behind a router, your computer can't be accessed from the internet unless you forward the ports from the router to your computer
<Laughed> Paja: cool, ill check it out
<`duKe`> ExalleR: wrong graphic card drivers in xorg.conf?
<_moro_bana_> geirha: and how do i do that
<cpk1> Laughed: do not take root in vain
<geirha> _moro_bana_: portforward.com will explain how to configure that
<Laughed> ahhaha
<Laughed> =P
<ExalleR> well it worked before I tried to put the computer in Hibernating..  but how do I check that?
<_moro_bana_> geirha: thank you
<BlueEyes_Jhb> Hi, can anyone recommend a good TV Tuner app ?
<thomax> hello
<Laughed> mythtv???
<geirha> !tv | BlueEyes_Jhb
<ubot3> BlueEyes_Jhb: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<BlueEyes_Jhb> thnx
<thomax> can you give me a quick answer on this: is there a preemtive kernel in the gutsy repository?
<windvogel> Hallo @ all!
<cpk1> i thought the default ubuntu kernel uses preempting
<doug_> could someone guide me in how to mount my ntfs partition please?
<pajamian> !ntfs | doug_
<ubot3> doug_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<thomax> with uname -a there is no PREEMPT in the output string, should be
<serverin> hi.. im having a problem with initialising a driver from ndiswrapper.. ive compiled ndiswrapper and installed the driver but my computer fails to initialise the card. dmesg at http://pastebin.ca/937987                                                                      it a linksys 2220 ipn wireless card im trying to get to work
<praecox> hello guys, is there anybody here who can help me with configuring 5.1 sound on Ubuntu?
<vallhalla81> any one have the link for suported hardware?
<vallhalla81> !hardware
<ubot3> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<praecox> I tried many variants found on the internet but the only thing I achieved is proper 5.1 sound from speaker-test -twav -c6 -Dplug:surround5.1
<cpk1> praecox: how are the speakers connected to the computer? I am using spdif out with no problems here...
<Dolf> hey people. I am trying to install Windows Xp next to my Ubuntu install. The ubuntu isntall is on /dev/sda1 and I would like to install windows on /dev/sdb1
<thomax> so, please. is there a preemtive kernel in the gutsy repository? someone?
<Dolf> the problem is that windows does not want to be installed on the primary slave drive
<deformation> dolf, its not good to install windows after linux
<Dolf> So I want to start the windows CD through grub so I can map hd0 to hd1 and hd1 to hd0
<deformation> that will messup your mbr
<pajamian> Dolf: windows is pretty picky that way, when you do get it to install it will overwrite the mbr and mess up your linux boot too.
<Dolf> that way the windows install cd thinks it is being installed on the primary disk
<Dolf> pajamian: I know
<smick2> is this live cd installing right now as I work on the desktop?
<Dolf> I can reinstall Grub in the MBR
<Dolf> that doesn't matter
<achadwick> Dolf: easiest thing might be to stick it in a VirtualBox or vmware can. Unless you want it to speak to a Windows network, that is...
<Dolf> The thing is I have to put an entry inGRUB telling it to start from the Windows CD
<pajamian> Dolf: I would pull out the linux drive, make the windows drive hda and install windows, then put it back and do the grub mapping thing.  I can't say for sure it will work, though.
<Dolf> pajamian:
<Dolf> that is a good ide
<Dolf> *idea
<smick2> hardy heron rocks, it came up and understood all my new hardware.
<Dolf> I' ll do that
<praecox> cpk1, there are three mini-jacks connected to my Audigy soundcard.
<Dolf> then I can map the hd' s in grub after the install was succesfull
<Dolf> let' s try
<pajamian> Dolf: yeah, that's what I would figure and since the linux drive won't be in the box when you isntall windows it can't possibly be messed up.
<gtfreire> alguem do Brasil
<Dolf> that's true
<pajamian> Dolf: good luck
<smick2> anyone know the Gimp comand for bringing the windows in front?
<Dolf> thanks pajamian
<Dolf> :)
<gtfreire> no sound in ubuntu
<Dolf> I'll need it ;_
<Dolf> ;)
<legend2440> thomax: channel #ubuntu-kernel would probably be able to help
<Vegardjj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59230/
<thomax> legend2440: cool, i give it a try
<padrigal> Hi channel, I've got a Gutsy Kubuntu networking problem, or rather my sister has! The wireless interface seems to take precedence over her wired interface and so she gets connected to a random wireless network rather than her home wired broadband. The wireless network appears to be broken (gets an IP address but no further connectivity), so she can't use that. We can't seem to disable the wireless network interface in ANY WAY AT ALL, from
<padrigal> knetworkmanager. Any ideas?
<praecox> cpk1, could you tell me something more about your configuration?
<padrigal> Preferably I'd like to completely kill wireless altogether, but there appears to be no hardware option to do this.
<pajamian> !kubuntu | padrigal
<ubot3> padrigal: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<humbolto> I have two keyrings in gutsy/hardy: default and login. which one is the deprecated leftover from feisty and how can I merge the two?
<wehttamb> i get an error when i insert an SD card into my laptop and i cant access it. i was messing with mounting it and stuff in the command line and now it wont work
<Vegardjj> I am trying to get my external harddrive to work, but it refuses, please help me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59230/
<Jahromeo> how do i run my ntfs drive in ubuntu? i dont see it in the file system menu
<pajamian> !ntfs | Jahromeo
<ubot3> Jahromeo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<irvk> hi is there anyone who can help me get sound working on my laptop, I've been through all the howtos on google, but still no luck
<geirha> Vegardjj: smells like hardware fault to me. Have you tried it on any other computer/OS to see if it works there?
<cpk1> praecox: I am using the xine engine and I set it to pass through. sorry if that is too vague, it's very late for me and my mind is numbed from hours of compiling
<cpk1> praecox: our set up is probably a bit different though since I am just send the digital signal to my reciever which does all the decoding
<wers> is there an app like gimp but much simpler? maybe, something like MS Paint?
<legend2440> wers:  http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/03/06/gnu-linux-graphics-programs-ubuntu/
<wers> thanks. imma look at that
<doug_> ok i mounted the ntfs but how the heck do i get it read/write?
<__doc__> hi. A question, I want to package a proprietary device driver in a .deb, it requires usbfs to be mounted and it should be started as a deamon on system startup. is it philosophically correct to add both things to the install script of that package? (i.e. mount -t usb and fiddling with rc.d)
<cataldus3d> hello
<cataldus3d> morning
<cataldus3d> please, i need some help, im just a ubuntu newbie
<riccardo> c'è qualcuno?
<polter> cataldus3d, don't ask to ask.. just ask
<polter> what's the problem?
<cataldus3d> i uninstalled my nevidia restricted driver
<cataldus3d> trying to update it
<menakcman> can I play "call of Duty" on Ubuntu ?
<neville_> menakcman Which version of Call of Duty is it
<polter> cataldus3d, well, install it again then
<menakcman> CoD - 2
<polter> I don't see the problem
<cataldus3d> i booted by cd
<Glock7> what is that program that graphiclly installs *.deb files
<neville_> Is it the patched or unpatched version
<cataldus3d> now i installed
<Pici> Glock7: gdebi
<Glock7> pici: thank you
<cataldus3d> is just restart without cd
<cataldus3d> ?
<menakcman> I think unpathced
<polter> cataldus3d, well installing something one the livecd doesnt do anything to the installed os
<cataldus3d> :-(
<neville_> Okay, take a look at this website
<neville_> And ask for help in the channel #winehq
<menakcman> ok
<cataldus3d> i tried all boot options
<neville_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3794
<cataldus3d> when load the nautilus, theres a white screen
<polter> cataldus3d, just write "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<polter> if it's for newer cards
<cataldus3d> ok thanx i will try right now
<polter> np hope it works out
<polter> gotta go so...
<cataldus3d> i hope also
<cataldus3d> brb
<Glock7> anyone sugguest a general linux book that would be useful for ubuntu and other distros as well?
<kate_mins> hello how i can remove package absolute without leftovers from the terminal ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Glock7, ubuntu has released some text for learning ubuntu linux for free
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Glock7, it's all pdf files
<Glock7> thats fine. where would i get them?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kate_mins, aptitude purge
<kate_mins> [Hardy]TuTUXG: sorry i am new to Ubuntu , can you write me the full command line ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kate_mins, which pkg u wanna remove?
<kate_mins> nessus
<kate_mins> [Hardy]TuTUXG: nessus
<cambazz> hello. I am on 64 bit ubuntu, and youtube does not show any videos although I installed the flashplayer
<cambazz> what must i dot
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kate_mins, sudo aptitude purge nessus
<musikgoat> purging can still leave some files around, can it not?
<tripppy> pp.mnfu.com
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> musikgoat, u mean user configuration files ? yes
<kate_mins> [Hardy]TuTUXG: thanks
<foldart> cambazz: did you restart the browser?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kate_mins, np
<Frogzoo> cambazz: there is no 64bit flash, that's why you're best off running 32 bit
<cambazz> well yes, i restarted the browser.
<cambazz> frogzoe: yes it must be a 64 bit problem
<cambazz> frogzoe: is there 32bit version of the flash
<cambazz> well it did install something
<cambazz> that works and it can display some flash
<Frogzoo> cambazz: flash runs fine on 32bit, you won't get flash to run on 64bit
<Frogzoo> !flash
<ubot3> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<foldart> !flash64
<ubot3> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Frogzoo> cambazz: read the ubot3 link - it seems to have a solution
<Radar> Hi, I'm setting up dual-screening fine on an 8800GTS, right up until the point right after rebooting my computer after perfectly setting it up.
<cataldus3d> thanx for help guys
<Radar> It reverts to "low graphics mode"
<Radar> And any option I select makes it die. So I launch into recovery console and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through the whole processs.
<Radar> It was fun the first time, but this is now the 6th.
<Frogzoo> Radar: don't think you'll get dual screen working that way, you need to hand edit xorg.conf afaik
<Radar> Frogzoo: I use nvidia-settings for the final touch.
<Radar> Which has an option to write to the xorg.conf, and it does.
<msn> how do i make sure apt-mirror creates full mirror and not partial mirror
<cambazz> and howabout ubuntu and amarok? it wont play internet radio, i think the codec is missing. how do i install restricted codecs
<Frogzoo> Radar: you might do best googling for a working config
<Frogzoo> !restricted | cambazz
<ubot3> cambazz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Radar> Yeah, I might.
<Radar> I don't think it's the config however... the first time it restarts x it's fine, I can restart X a bazillion times.
<Radar> It's just when I restart the *computer* it fails.
<sean> asjfklasjdk
<Radar> sean, I fully agree.
<JuJuBee> Better to  use tar or rsync to backup my HD?  I have an external HD (400GB) with plenty of space  as well as access to a server with lots of extra space.
<Frogzoo> rsync will be faster
<JuJuBee> Can I use rsync on the HD if I am using it?
<JuJuBee> It is my laptop and it is only on and connected to my external HD or server while I am at work and using it.
<JuJuBee> Im concerned about open files
<Radar> JuJuBee: surely there's some time where you can leave it on to rsync, like overnight?
<JuJuBee> I bring my laptop home every night.
<JuJuBee> It is my personal equip
<babo> ok, seriously noob question ... but 7 = rwx right ? so 4=read, 2=write 1=execute ?
<mark[oz]> hey guys, how can I autostart something ? e..g runlevel3?
<babo> for some reason i thought write = 3
<v3ctor> JuJuBee: rsync now to try to get everything, then give yourself 15-20 minutes at the end of work day(after you are done accessing the files) to run it again to get open files you were using
<babo> ok got it
<mark[oz]> 1 read 2 write 3 execute?
<NattyTux_> Where is the startup file located ??? (the one where you insert program to run at system's startup)???
<mark[oz]> 4  execute sorry
<v3ctor> 4 read 2 write 1 exec
<JuJuBee> Will rsync fail on open files? or is there a switch to tell it  not to?
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> stream media to xbox360, what can i use ?
<Radar> babo: read=1 write=2 execute=4
<babo> yeah got ti thanks
<xomp> Can someone help me install these wireless drivers before I up and install Vista to have a working wireless adapter? I run tired of old devices not working on Gutsy...
<bastid_raZor> NattyTux_; System>Administration>Services
<v3ctor> that is wrong
<ramrebol_> hi
<xomp> I mean this laptop is years old and linux hasn't got a solution yet?
<Sjimmie> Hi, whenever I start compiz my window decorations dissapear
<heymr> xomp whats your problem?
<Jaymac> xomp what laptop/drivers?
<Frogzoo> xomp: not all wireless devices have linux drivers..
<Sjimmie> I do have emerald --replace running, but i get no window borders! :(
<heymr> Sjimmie: do you hav ccsm?
<Sjimmie> anyway an idea to look at this?
<v3ctor> babo: 4 = read, 2 = write, 1 = exec
<Sjimmie> heymr: what is ccsm?
<heymr> compiz configuration setting manager
<xomp> heymr, I have a wireless adapter that requires orinoco drivers and it doesn't appear that anyone has been able to get them to work in Gutsy
<Sjimmie> I see, let me install
<Jaymac> sjimmie.. might be an old fix but look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the bit DefaultDepth... it should be 24 I think
<xomp> heymr, http://www.nongnu.org/orinoco/news/
<Jaymac> that fixed the border problem for me a couple of releases back
<heymr> xomp: go to the archlinux wiki and read the part about wireless drivers
<Sjimmie> thanks Jaymac I'll check
<hfmls> anyonuses fuppes ?
<Jaymac> backup your xorg.conf first!
<ramrebol_> where can I report about that one file is absent in http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/   ??
<Pici> ramrebol_: bugs.ubuntu.com
<heymr> xomp: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless#Drivers
<Sjimmie> Jaymac: alright, there is one line in there with DefaultDepth and that says 24
<bastid_raZor> ramrebol_; launchpad.net
<Jaymac> Sjimmie: ok that isn;t your problem then
<heymr> more specifically xomp: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless#orinoco
<workserver1> I got a bit of a problem, checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<workserver1>  , i have GCC installed isn't that a C compiler ?
<Sjimmie> heymr: I have ccsm now, any idea where I can set the window manager?
<Pici> workserver1: install the build-essential metapackage
<heymr> Sjimmie: check windows decorations
<heymr> and then...
<xomp> heymr, thanks, I'll give that a try first.
<workserver1> apt-get install  build-essential ?
<hfmls> anyone with xbox360 ?
<Jaymac> workserver1: yes
<Pici> workserver1: yes :)
<workserver1> ty
<workserver1> guys
<workserver1> =)
<Sjimmie> I enabled window decorations and that worked heymr !
<bastid_raZor> off to get the vehicle worked on. :\
<Sjimmie> thanks dude!
<heogen> HI I have this error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<heogen> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<heymr> xomp: archlinux is cutting edge and will have your driver i bet
<heymr> Sjimmie: no prob! glad that worked
<heogen> when i try to install a program
<heymr> check here if you have any more questions: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty---tutorial-for-advanced-andor-KDE-as-well-as-Xfce-users
<heogen> somebody may help me
<heogen> please
<heymr> heogen: whats up?
<xomp> heymr, I can't believe that Gutsy doesn't have it to begin with. I mean this laptop is 5 years old at least.
<pajamian> heogen: did you try running the suggested command?
<heymr> xomp: i don't think age is an issue... its repositories.
<Frogzoo> heogen: so run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' like it says...
<heogen> heymr i have a a problem man
<heymr> did you try downloading from the site? (the link you gave me?)
<heymr> heogen: thats what i was refering to.. ;)
<heogen> I dont know how can run it
<jrib> heogen: open a terminal
<heymr> heogen: open a terminal and paste that command in
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> xomp, if the hardware venders dont offer their spec, there are really much linux could do
<pajamian> heogen: applications / accessories / terminal, then type it in.
<xomp> heymr, this looks like I need some windows files to tie in with the linux ones :( I'm not sure how to understand this wiki article :/
<heogen> ok
<heogen> i will do right now
<heymr> xomp: ndiswrapper?]
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> xomp, if the hardware venders dont offer their spec, there are really *not so* much linux could do
<heogen> hold on
<xomp> heymr, so I need ndiswrapper then?
<heymr> [Hardy]TuTUXG: thats why that made ndiswrapper and opensourse or reverse engeneered drivers ;)
<heymr> xomp: if thats what the wiki says i suppose so
<heymr> i have all intel. lucky me
<workserver1> i now get this error : E: Couldn't find package libpcap
<workserver1>  .... bit i have libpcap0.8 installed =/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> heymr, that's right, but with open spec hw it would be much easier
<workserver1> but*
<heymr> wait, it says orinco is in the kernel
<jrib> workserver1: what gives you that error?
<heymr> [Hardy]TuTUXG: you got that right1 :]
<workserver1> honeyd
<xomp> heymr, ok, I guess I got lost because it's mentioning archlinux specific things first, but if you get down to brass tacks it does look like it's what I need.
<heogen> Hey guys
<jrib> workserver1: what exactly do you type to get the error?
<jrib> !who | workserver1
<ubot3> workserver1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<heogen> look when a write the command
<heogen>   jdk-6-doc.zip jdk-6-doc-ja.zip
<heogen> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<heogen> Please visit
<heogen>     http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/
<heogen> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<FloodBot2> heogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heymr> xomp: run this in the terminal:   uname 'r
<heymr> er wait
<workserver1> jrib: ./configure
<heymr> uname `r
<Pici> workserver1: honeyd looks like its in the repositories to me.
<jrib> !info honeyd | workserver1
<heymr> xomp: check if u have the latest kernel
<heogen> ok
<ubot3> workserver1: honeyd: Small daemon that creates virtual hosts simulating their services and behaviour. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5b-1 (gutsy), package size 433 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<mouser_> re all!
<jrib> workserver1: there's no need to compile it, use the package in the repositories
<xomp> heymr, did that and I'm at a ">" prompt
<mouser_> hello from Russian!
<workserver1> Pici: S**t ... i didn't think of that -.-
<heymr> xomp try it with the `
<heymr> uname `r
<heymr> i think?
<jrib> heymr: you want: uname -r
<brobostigon> uname -r
<v3ctor> xomp: `
<heymr> ok, thanls
<heymr> sorry! my bad
<xomp> 2.6.22-14-generic
<pajamian> xomp: ctrl-c to get back to the normal prompt
<heymr> xomp: ok, the recent one is  ..  .24 i think
<heymr> kernel.org...
<Pici> heymr: There should be no reason to install a custom built kernel for a new user.
<heymr>  2.6.24.3  <--  latest, you have
<xomp> heymr, I just installed a grip of updates yesterday. I'm not privy to linux kernels and all. I couldn't build my own if my life depended on it lol
<kris_ph> Can anybody tell me here if nagios can significantly create congestion to LAN?
<Pici> heymr: 2.6.24 is only supported in Hardy currently, and that is not yet publically released.
<heymr> Pici: well... it would cut down on furture software difficulties...
<v3ctor> kris_ph: is it not too bad, but it does generate quite a bit of traffic
<workserver1> will "ps" bring up background processes too ?
<jrib> workserver1: yes
<workserver1> odd
<heymr> Pici: publically, as in the ubuntu community?
<workserver1> jrib: it says honeyd is running as a background process ... yet i don't see it
<heymr> Pici: caseu its the latest at kernel.org...
<Pici> heymr: As in its still in alpha and not yet 'released'
<heymr> Pici: oh ok
<heymr> wei
<heymr> rd
<Pici> heymr: I'm speaking about the Ubuntu version, not the kernel.
<jrib> workserver1: how are you looking?
<workserver1> just typing ps
<heymr> Pici: ok...
<jrib> workserver1: try: ps -ef | grep honey
<kris_ph> v3ctor: ah.. really? Okay.. if that would be the case...I will not be installing it anymore..
<heymr> well, the latest stable version is as said at kernel.org...
<workserver1> jrib: ty
<xomp> wouldn't you know that ndiswrapper wants my gutsy cd? I have no clue where that is lolol
<v3ctor> workserver1: easiest way to see background process is with `jobs` command
<jrib> xomp: disable the cd repository in your Software Sources
<pajamian> xomp: you can disable the cd repository, then it will get it off the net.
<xomp> jrib, ahh okey.
<Alaerus> I've installed Ubuntu! and the wi-fi is working :).. always working.. I don't know how to switch it off but if I do will I be able ti switch it on again.. so.. how to instal Gaim.. or Pidgen on Ubuntu?
<Radar> Alaerus: the same way you install everything else: apt-get install thing
<jrib> Alaerus: pidgin is already installed.  Check you Internet menu
<xomp> ok, ndiswrapper is installed.. lol
<Balrok^^> hi all
<Alaerus> oh!
<vinnir> hi does anyone know of a system administrator based Ubuntu distro almost like Ubuntu Ultimate
<Alaerus> yes
<Alaerus> thanj you :)
<heymr> Alaerus: Accesories > Add/Remove  .. lol
<kris_ph> Is there a way to determine what causes reboot/shutdown to ubuntu server?
<jrib> vinnir: what exactly do you mean by a "system administrator based ubuntu distro"
<Balrok^^> Have someone an X-fi xtreme audio soundcard installed on his ubuntu?
<vinnir> one that would have administrative utlities and toolkits
<heymr> (whats a good channel for video editing?)
<jrib> vinnir: ubuntu
<mad_max02> Balrok^^, dude check ubuntuforums. I think that some people got it working.
<vinnir> hahaha ubuntu yes but there would be a lot of padding
<Vegardjj> Can anyone help me with my external disk? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59230/
<xomp> ok, after installing ndiswrapper I don't see any change. Am I to do something? lol
<jrib> !wifi > xomp (read the private message from ubotu)
<heymr> xomp: ndiswrapper wraps around a windows driver
<heymr> you need a windows driver
<xomp> I think the  bot is broken. I got 2 messages lol
<LollinopiL> which program could i use to open pdf files ?
<lng> hi! why there's no prompt for root password during install?
<jrib> xomp: which bots sent you messages?
<jrib> !root | lng
<ubot3> lng: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xomp> jrib, ubot3 and ubotu
<jrib> xomp: thanks, I'll look into it
<Balrok^^> Vegardjj: what kernel you have?
<LollinopiL> which program could i use to open pdf files ?
<heymr> LollinopiL: evince
<v3ctor> LollinopiL: xpdf, kpdf, acroread...
<heymr> evince is gtk app.. comes with ubuntu
<LollinopiL> uhm well, evince is it in add-remove menu or in synapt packages ?
<lng> can't issue '$ apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient12-dev': E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied); E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Balrok^^> mad_max02: i checked it but i didn't find nothing about it
<heymr> LollinopiL: its installed
<pajamian> evince is installed by default
<heymr> LollinopiL: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/
<arvind> lng: use sudo
<LollinopiL> hey is it document's viewer ?
<v3ctor> lng: sudo aptitude install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient12-dev
<heymr> LollinopiL: yes
<LollinopiL> uhm okz ...
<lng> v3ctor: what is aptitude?
<xomp> jrib, the part of that wiki that says "Some Wi-Fi Cards work out of the box, specifically the ones with the Orinoko, Prism2 or Atheros chipsets (some Prism cards may not work out of the box)." is all LIES!!! haha :)
<TuTUXG_> !aptitude
<ubot3> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<v3ctor> lng: because it is superior
<jrib> xomp: well I'm sure *some* do
<arvind> lng:: is a front end of apt
<xomp> hehe
<scorpion032> hi i installed ubuntu on dell inspiron 1525, but most of the hard disk space is now in ubuntu. how do i change
<heymr> scorpion032: use a gparted livecd
<arvind> lng:: aptitude is a front end of apt
<heymr> scorpion032: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<TuTUXG_> !cow
<ubot3> Factoid cow not found
<scorpion032> heymr:i have a ubuntu livecd
<TuTUXG_> !cowpower
<ubot3> Factoid cowpower not found
<heymr> scorpion032: ok... so? you want to squeeze the ubuntu?
<lng> v3ctor: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jrib> !fishing | TuTUXG_
<ubot3> TuTUXG_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<scorpion032> heymr: yes
<heymr> scorpion032: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<TuTUXG_> jrib, okok
<heymr> use this partition editor live cd
<doug_> what is oem and reg versions?
<scorpion032> heymr: ok... coool
<xomp> strange.. when I try to follow this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/ I get 403 Forbidden and the wiki refers to it as the very FIRST step to easily get your wireless network up and running... I am vexed!!!
<v3ctor> lng: some other 'apt' process is running
<heymr> scorpion032: you cannot squeeze down the space within ubuntu, ext3 will be mounted
<jrib> xomp: loads ok here
<scorpion032> heymr: ok can i also not squeeze it from within vista
<heogen> my problem was with  Java, now that ok.
<jrib> xomp: what version of ubuntu?
<xomp> that clearly indicates to me that I must stay with windows :( I don't have the cognitive capacity to keep up with linux lol
<hfmls> hi
<xomp> jrib, it's Gutsy Gibbon
<lng> v3ctor: tnx
<hfmls> does this error configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<hfmls>  means i have t installg++ ?
<heymr> scorpion032: you want to "shrink" it. and yeah, vista has a partition editor i bet...
<jrib> xomp: does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy work okay?
<jrib> hfmls: what are you compiling?
<heymr> scorpion032: livecd would be best option
<hfmls> trying to install fuppes
<xomp> jrib, nope, unable to establish a connection to the server :(
<arvind> hfmls, state ur problem in a single line
<coolfir1> hi all
<heymr> scorpion032: actually idon't know, you could google a program for windows
<ConstyXIV> is it possible to use RDP to download files to a ubuntu machine from a windows box?
<jrib> !compile > hfmls (read the private message from ubotu)
<xomp> jrib, reloaded and now it's working :/
<jrib> hfmls: you need to install the build-essential package
<xomp> I hate the interwebs at times
<heymr> coolfir1: whats up?
<bazhang> xomp works here ;]
<can> hello how do I install sun-jdk-docs with apt get
<scorpion032> heymr: Yes indeed, i see that as unallocated partition in vista... so if i change may be i'll lose ubuntu entirely
<heymr> can you could search synaptic or read the manuel for package search with apt-get
<hfmls> ok, installed g++ and it worked. anyone using fuppes? to stream media ?
<heymr> scorpion032: vista can't read everything
<scorpion032> how do i boot into vista from within ubuntu?
<xomp> jrib, I believe I have an Intel wireless adapter and not a broadcom.
<bazhang> Tick the box under Enabled to enable the firmware in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager xomp
<ConstyXIV> can, either sudo apt-get install sun-jdk-docs or look for it in synaptic
<scorpion032> which VMwares do i need to use
<jrib> xomp: so look for it in the original wifi page
<bazhang> scorpion032: vmware-server
<xomp> bazhang, in restricked driver manager it tells me I don't need any restricted drivers :s
<bazhang> xomp:  what does lspci tell you
<bazhang> xomp dont paste here just tell the card name
<scorpion032> bazhang: i guess there are many which one is good and stable
<xomp> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VM (KM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<pajamian> xomp: that's the wired controller
<bazhang> scorpion032: the one I just told you
<can> ConstyXIV: problem is that I dont know the package name, not that i dont know how to use synaptic.
<can> both aptget and synaptic can not find sun-jdk-docs
<xomp> pajamian, I don't see any other network controllers listed in lspci :(
<pajamian> xomp: paste the entire output of lspci in the pastebin
<danand> xomp - also see if sudo lshw gives any more info
<bazhang> I wish pastebinit came by default ;[
<xomp> pajamian, http://pastebin.com/m39df7791
<xomp> pajamian, I threw in a iwconfig in there too for good measure :P (it was an accident)
<pajamian> xomp: reboot and go into the CMOS setup, check that the wireless adapter is properly enabled.
<aoupi> Is it possible to tell gdm to not ask for password for a certain user(guest)?
<xomp> danand, that lshw is a lot like dmesg that I used yesterday heh
<lng> is there kind of use flags in Ubuntu?
<xomp> pajamian, ok, I'll do that now. Thanks :)
<xomp> I swear if it's something that simple I will cry
<xomp> brb
<ghetto[kernel]> hi, i have xubuntu feitsy gibon 7.04, how can i upgrade it to xubuntu gutsy gibons?
<ArthurArchnix> I need help editing sudoers ... I want all users to be able to run the command "modprobe -r psmouse" and "modprobe psmouse". I'd like to bind these to keyboard shortcuts for them. And I don't want them to be asked for a password. I can't get it to work.
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: still working on that?
<pajamian> ghetto[kernel]: open the upgrade manager and click on the button that is in there for upgrading.
<LollinopiL> i have installed acrobat from the repository of MEDIBUNTU, how can i run it now? in application - office there's not the icon !
<ghetto[kernel]> pajamian,  thx im on it now, i did that a few mins ago but didnt showed me anything, maybe cause i changed ftp repository :)
<pajamian> LollinopiL: acroread from the terminal.  I will tell you now that I used to use it and it's buggy, has used up all my RAM with some memory leak while browsing a logn PDF file.
<ArthurArchnix> v3ctor: Yeah. Thought I had it solved yesterday night, but then I turned the machine off, and when i woke up it didn't work. So I was probably tired, entered sudo a few times, then didn't enter it once and figured I'd solved it.
<LollinopiL> and u removed it paja ?
<Slart> ArthurArchnix: I'm just guessing here.. but can't you create a script that contains the command and use the setuid-bit with root as owner.. there are probably some very big security concerns with this.. it's an idea though
<pajamian> LollinopiL: nah, I stopped using it, and eventually changed from Fedora Core to ubuntu and didn't bother installing it again.
<v3ctor> groupadd modprb ; then add: %modprb ALL =
<v3ctor> groupadd modprb ; then add: %modprb ALL = 08:36 < pajamian> xomp: that's the wired controller
<LollinopiL> okz thx
<v3ctor> wtf
<v3ctor> hate laptop touchpads
<ArthurArchnix> I've given up with the script... it should be possible to give the command "modprobe -r" an alias like UNLOAD in sudoers then allow ALL   ALL: NOPASSWD: UNLOAD  but that's not working.
<pajamian> v3ctor: hehehe
<ArthurArchnix> Slart: Sorry, typed that before I saw your comment.
<LollinopiL> paja is there a way to create a desktop icon ? ? ?
<v3ctor> hehe...sudo rmmod psmouse too car of that
<pajamian> LollinopiL: right click on desktop and select create launcher.
<ArthurArchnix> Slart: I did create a script, owned by root:root, executable by everyone, with the command modprobe -r psmouse .. but it still demanded a password
<Slart> ArthurArchnix: with the setuid bit set?
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: did you chown the script 4755?
<Slart> ArthurArchnix: just found some interesting info on how easy it is to exploit these kinds of scripts.. some nice reading here.. http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part4/section-7.html
<ArthurArchnix> Slart: pajamian no, the cript was chowned 755 and put into a directory that /etc/sudoers was supposed to allow everyone to execute commands without entering a password.
<pajamian> ...at least I think suid is 4
<v3ctor> pajamian: it is
<LollinopiL> paja YEAH
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: chown it to 4755 and try
<pajamian> v3ctor: coll, that was from memory, hehehe
<v3ctor> did they change something, suid doesn't work with scripts
<jrib> pajamian: suid won't work on scripts
<Slart> ArthurArchnix: right click on the script in nautilus, look at the permissions tab and set the "setuid" thingy.. that way the script will be run as if the owner had run it.. ie root
<pajamian> bah
<pajamian> nm, then
<Slart> oh.. it doesn't?.. figures..
<Vegardjj> Balrok^^: My kernel is 2.6.20-16-386
<pajamian> heh, you could write a program in C and compile it, LoL
<ArthurArchnix> Slart: If i read that link correctly, it suggests that this setuid thing is opening up a security hole. And I'd be better off trying to get sudo to execute this for me.
<ArthurArchnix> But I'll give it a try anyway. At this point I just want to see something work.
<jerzy> can somebody tell me if exist linux driver for XDpicture build in laptop Ricoh card reader
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: suid can have security risks if you don't know what you're doing with it.  But sometimes you just need to use it to solve problems like these.
<Slart> ArthurArchnix: indeed... that's why I warned you.. but if it's a computer standing in your cellar without a network connection.. with only your only son using it.. and you standing next to him with a bat.. it might be worth the risk =)
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: but as others have pointed out it won't work anyways.
<jerzy> a
<yeonhoo> Im trying to install a plug-in on eclipse but there is a proxy then I can update. Where can I find proxy configuration like mozilla does?
<jerzy> a'm interested too how to get to work finger print reader on lenovo R61i, lspci don't show any such device in the output
<aoupi> can I log in as another users in a window whithout logging out?
<TuTUXG__> jerzy, try thinkwiki.org
<zod_> is it poseble to download and play css in ubuntu?
<rsk> yes zod_
<jrib> aoupi: yes, pass some switches to gdmflexiserver
<zod_> *s
<jrib> zod_: see the entry in winehq's appdb
<rsk> css and cs
<aoupi> jrib: ok, thanks
<zod_> good thx ppls
<jerzy> tutuxg you mean first or second question
<heogen>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Hi Im trying to update wine and the public key is the available give me this error NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<heogen>                                                                                                  
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: add a group like modprb, then add the line "%modprb ALL= NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe" to /etc/sudoers, then add the users to modprb group
<heogen> is not available
<jrib> aoupi: gdmflexiserver -nl   is what I do
<xomp> pajamian, I didn't see an option to enable the wireless in my BIOS
<heogen> someone can help me please
<xomp> pajamian, I have an compaq evo n610c and the wireless card is screwed into the top cover of the laptop.
<rsk> someone read my mind please
<jrib> !enter | heogen
<ubot3> heogen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<v3ctor> rsk: eww..you sicko
<rsk> right on
<heogen> somebody knows what can i do
<jrib> heogen: you're trying to use the winehq repositories?
<heogen> no
<ArthurArchnix> v3ctor: current the line reads %powerdev       ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe -r psmouse     but only because I was experimenting. Previously it pointed to /usr/bin/script/tpad_unload.sh   and all that script did was do: sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<heogen> I try to update wine
<xomp> thanks to everyone who has helped me, I have no other choice but to go back to windows because it's imperative to get my wireless working and I don't see that happening in the future with this laptop.
<jrib> heogen: really?  pastebin what 'apt-cache policy wine' returns please
<heogen> and say me the public key is the available
<xomp> keep up the good work on linux though. I was impressed :)
<ArthurArchnix> Slart: I've only got a ping pong paddle, so that means no suid.
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: you don't want the -r in sudoers file
<heogen> ok
<jrib> !who | heogen
<ubot3> heogen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<heogen> thank you jrib
<bazhang> xomp seems you have no wireless in that computer
<pajamian> xomp: well, the fact that it didn't show in lspci seems to indicate that the wireless adapter is not there or is not functioning.
<Slart> ArthurArchnix: =).. I'm googling for more info on this.. some sites suggest writing a small c program.. but there has to be an easier way
<ArthurArchnix> v3ctor: I thought I had to specify the full command with options, otherwise my users could modprobe -r everything, which would be... less than ideal.
<heogen> ubot3 ok. Im sorry man
<ubot3> heogen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lng> how to control compile options?
<ArthurArchnix> v3ctor: the man page says something about doing that, or else adding "" to the end to prevent users from specifying any command options.
<jrib> lng: pass switches to gcc.  Can you be more specific as to what you want to do?
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: my fault, i didn;t see the psmouse on the next line
<lng> jrib: just in general... in Gentoo i might set USE flags telling portage what to get
<veli6> hi
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: that entry did not work?
<jrib> lng: deb packages are binaries, you don't compile them when you install stuff with apt
<ArthurArchnix> The one I pasted?
<v3ctor> yes
<JuJuBee> Besides /dev /mnt /proc /media, what other dirs should I exclude from a backup?
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  /tmp ?
<ArthurArchnix> v3ctor: 'fraid not
<JuJuBee> Oh yea, thanks for reminding me.
<lng> jrib: i need to control it
<jrib> lng: what is "it"?
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  /var/cache/apt perhaps also
<pajamian> lng: it's already compiled, there's nothign to control
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: it may be a syntax issue, try adding spaces between 'ALL = NOPASSWD'
<Pici> JuJuBee: /lost+found/ perhaps
<lng> jrib: probably i need to get it from sources?
<JuJuBee> /var/tmp ?
<pajamian> lng: what's "it"?
<qasim> hi I am using gutsy under gnome and whenever i plugin my usb disk it does not show up on the desktop or under /disk/media, any idea why is this happening?
<judgen> I need help. when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i dont get to choose the video driver. It worked in gutsy but not now
<JuJuBee> Dr_willis : how about all of /var/cache ?
<Pici> judgen: It worked in Gutsy... what are you running now?
<jrib> lng: you are probably looking for something like apt-build, but I don't really see the point
<pajamian> judgen: what version are you running now?
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  Possibially
<judgen> Pici, hardy
<judgen> pajamian, hardy
<Pici> judgen: #ubuntu+1 please
<pajamian> !hardy | judgen
<ubot3> judgen: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<cliebow_> anyone using ldap in gutsy?
<ArthurArchnix> v3ctor: ok
<judgen> lol i thought hardy was released
<ArthurArchnix> I'm just switching back and ofrther between users here
<nikea> i have a chroot environment in ubuntu i want to display x applications, how do i do that? when i do export DISPLAY=locahost:1 and xcalc it just doesn't display. outside of chroot i have done Xhost -ac :1
<pajamian> judgen: next month
<judgen> ok
<Pici> judgen: Nope.
<judgen> it seems gutsy kernel has problems with my NIC so im forced to use hardy, as it seems to work there
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: have you tried creating a script with the exact command you want and running it under sudo?  then if it works you can add sudo permissions just for that script to the sudoers file?
<romulobr> hi, i have 150MB of free space on my / partition and I need more, is there anything I can do?
<nocturn> How can I make a USB bootable stick with a LiveCD environment?
<doug_> is there a WoW channel?
<Dr_willis> romulobr,  check /var/cache/apt  and remove old packages there.
<pajamian> judgen: that's fine but you need to get support in #ubuntu+1 for it.
<Leerok> Wow, big channel.
<Leerok> So, anyone know how to use debtorrent?
<romulobr> how can I know wich is old and new packages?
<suxxor> hello
<suxxor> i have recently install
<ArthurArchnix> pajamian: the first thing I tried. If the command contains sudo you can call it from the terminal and not get asked for sudo password. If you call it from gnome, however, you get prompted for password. I think the script has to hook into xinit in some way to check permissions in order to work with sudo and sudoers... I'm afraid that is beyond me. So I thought I'd try this command alias route.
<suxxor> XAMPP
<suxxor> but the i type
<suxxor> localhost
<suxxor> in browser
<Dr_willis> romulobr,  that dir keeps a copy of all the packages you have downloaded/isntalled - it can get quite big with old unneeded .deb files
<suxxor> it shows me
<suxxor> Index of /
<suxxor> [ICO]	Name	Last modified	Size	Description
<suxxor> [DIR]	apache2-default/	20-Nov-2004 22:16 	-
<suxxor> [DIR]	ppc.setup/	06-Mar-2008 21:30 	-
<suxxor> Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 Server at localhost Port 80
<FloodBot2> suxxor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suxxor> of apache documents
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: what if you do something like: sh -c 'sudo myscript' from gnome?
<suxxor> my question is how to turn of apache
<lordleemo> suxxor: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<romulobr> thanks a lot, now I have 360 MB of free space, still not enough... any way?
<heogen> Hi how can open this program pidgin-2.3.0.tar.bz2
<Dr_willis> romulobr,  remove junk :)
<pajamian> heogen: why did you get a tarball for pidgin?
<heogen> when I download a program from Internet i can run it
<romulobr> did that...
<pajamian> heogen: pidgen comes with ubuntu installed by default, you don't need to download it from the internet.
<heogen> pajamian from internet
<Dr_willis> heogen,  you downloaded the SOURCE  for a program.  with that file.
<kes0> help
<jrib> heogen: did you not find pidgin when you went to your menu:  Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin  ?
<kes0> ops
<]Spectre[> hello
<ArthurArchnix> pajamian: what does sh -c do?
<heogen> no
<heogen> jrib no
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: launches a shell (bash) and runs the corresponding command in it.
<romulobr> I miscalculated the space I would use... actually, ubuntu was my second system and now it is my first.
<jrib> heogen: what ubuntu are you running?
<heogen> jrib 6.10
<ArthurArchnix> pajamian: I did something similar, i did xterm -e *.sh   then xterm would pop up and prompt for a password
<jrib> heogen: is this a fresh install?
<pajamian> heogen: that's an old version, it's called gaim in that version.
<Leerok> Anyone installing Hardy?
<jrib> !hardy | Leerok
<ubot3> Leerok: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<romulobr> I have already moved all media files to other partition, I have a very slow connection and my system is the way I like it, I don't want to reinstall, at least not before 8.04 release
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: xterm is different from sh.
<Leerok> Ah, handy to know.
<heogen> pajamiam yeah is an old version gaim
<xphisher> i'm having some playback issues.. it is flickering in Ubuntu 7.10.. is there anyone that can help?
<heogen> and i want to use yahoo messenger for to inside to the chat rooms
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy 8.04 ALPHA Support in #ubuntu+1
<ArthurArchnix> pajamian: and from what I read in order to get around that you have to run the command through the xinit or something which contains the current priveleges for the user... I'm sorry, it was all beyond me. Ok, well, I'm going to give it a try. :)
<pajamian> heogen: you can compile pidgin in 6.10 but I wouldn't recommend it.  Either use gaim or upgrade to 7.10 (gutsy gibbon) which comes with pidgin.
<sexciiRiCan38> hello!
<brobostigon> heogen: gaim definatly does yahoo
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<eth01> it does indeed.
<heogen> pajamian I did update to 7.10
<seisen> heogen they changed name from gaim to pidgin because of legal issues, essentially its the same program just new name
<heogen> and i cant to use pidgin
<eth01> nod
<pajamian> heogen: then if you're running 7.10 you can install pidgin with: apt-get install pidgin
<pajamian> ...from the terminal
<pajamian> errrr
<ArthurArchnix> Hi Jack_Sparrow  I misinformed you last night when I claimed I go the script working without entering sudo. Please disregard everything I said if you took it to heart.
<jrib> heogen: what is the output of the command 'lsb_release -c'?
<pajamian> prefix with sudo
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<xphisher> isn't pidgin installed by default?
<eth01> right
<pajamian> xphisher: it is, but I'm not sure it would be installed after an upgrade.
<heogen> pajamian give me error
<heogen> whan a trying to do it
<pajamian> heogen: what error?
<heogen> hold on
<heogen> pajamian
<nocturn> Can anyone give me a hint how I can create a bootable USB stick that has a Live Ubuntu environment on it?
<brobostigon> !install | nocturn
<ubot3> nocturn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<heogen> pajamian dont find the package pidgin
<pajamian> heogen: then you either don't have the repository enabled or you're not running 7.10
<Nilbus> I have 2 new laptops where the splash screen is black during boot and shutdown.  Framebuffer seems to work with the live-cd, so I'm not sure what might be wrong.  Any ideas?
<heogen> pajamian when a wrote sudo apt-get install pidgin
<nocturn> brobostigon: Thanks, but that's not what I'm looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> nocturn, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<heogen> pajamian what do you suggest me
<heogen> ?
<nocturn> Thanks Jack_Sparrow, can't it be done easier?  I need to make a lot of drives and we do not need the persistence
<brobostigon> heogen: get 7.10. it has pidgin by default,
<pajamian> anyone: what's the command that tells you what version of ubuntu you're running again?
<heogen> hbrobostigon just to update my ubuntu?
<heogen> and that set
<jrib> pajamian: lsb_release -c
<Jack_Sparrow> nocturn, it isnt hard to do.. If you need to do a bunch, write a script
<brobostigon> heogen: install and or update to 7.10. it has pidgin by default.
<pajamian> heogen: what do you get with the command: lsb_release -c
<pajamian> thanks jrib
<puppetmaster> which protocol 4rom the followings uses tow ports: ‫‪A. NTP‬‬
<puppetmaster> ‫‪B. SSH‬‬
<puppetmaster> ‫‪C. IMAP‬‬
<puppetmaster> ‫‪D. Telnet‬‬
<puppetmaster> ‫‪E. FTP‬‬
<FloodBot2> puppetmaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heogen> pajamian i dont know
<nocturn> Jack_Sparrow: I remeber on the debian install CD, you could just put boot.img.gz on it and copy the iso on there
<puppetmaster> OK
<nocturn> it booted then...
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: did you put the full path to modprobe in the script?
<jrib> puppetmaster: what are you doing?
<AudioSenseCD> hi guys gud am to all of you
<Gatestone> Is there any one better-than-googling-around resource for starting Linux development? The best tutorial/course on the Web?
<pajamian> heogen: what you can't type the command in a terminal and tell me the output?
<AudioSenseCD> !seen Jack_Sparrow
<ubot3> AudioSenseCD: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nocturn, I gave you instructions on how to do it.  Feel free to figure out an easier way and let me know.  Seriously
<AudioSenseCD> Gatestone: try wiki
<lawangombo21> keren
<puppetmaster> everyone I need help wz this question
<puppetmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59242/
<ArthurArchnix> I seem to have hit the wrong button when switching users
<Gatestone> AudioSenseCD: which Wiki?
<heogen> brobostigon im now update to ubuntu 6.10 to 7.10
<ArthurArchnix> But progress is being made!
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: any luck?
<Pici> puppetmaster: Thats not an appropriate question for this channel, try ##networking or perhaps even #ubuntu-offtopic
<AudioSenseCD> Gatestone: wikipedia
<erawfish_> puppetmaster: you are supposed to do your homework on your own
<puppetmaster> that's not a homework
<brobostigon> heogen: ok.
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: i just tested the steps i gave you, and it worked here
<puppetmaster> it's a question
<puppetmaster> that i want to know
<heogen> pajamian Codename:       feisty
<ArthurArchnix> my standard user can now in a terminal "sudo modprobe -r psmouse" and "sudo modprobe psmouse"   He cannot modprobe any other modules... very good.
<lawangombo21> keren
<heogen> pajamian this is the information when a wrote the command
<heogen> Codename:       feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> heogen, Are you doing a fresh install? or are you going directly from 610 to 710
<ArthurArchnix> also, I can create a launcher on the desktop that calls gksudo modprobe psmouse and that works as well.
<pajamian> heogen: you need to upgrade one more time, you're on 7.04 which is still on gaim.  Again, either use gaim, or upgrade to gutsy.
<ArthurArchnix> all that remains, is gksudo modprobe -r psmouse does not work. I think it isn't getting the -r through. I wonder if I should change the command in /etc/sudoers to rmmod
<heogen> jack_sparrow i went to the update inside the system
<Jack_Sparrow> heogen, great..
<brobostigon> !upgrade | heogen
<ubot3> heogen: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ArthurArchnix> v3ctor: I think you were right about there being a syntax error. Because I've made no other changes.
<heogen> ok
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: don't know, but it does look like you're making progress.
<heogen> ubot3 ok. but the system say me that has a new update to 7.10
<ubot3> heogen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<heogen> and i do it
<ArthurArchnix> pajamian: Yes, you and v3ctor have both been great. Thanks much. I'm gonna change modprobe -r in my /etc/sudoers to rmmod and I think I'll have this problem licked.
<pajamian> heogen: if you were on 6.10 before then it makes sense, the upgrade button upgrades by one version which would have brought you to 7.04 (fiesty) you need to do the upgrade again to get to gutsy.
<heogen> ubot3 lolololol dont worry you are intelligent
<ubot3> heogen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<v3ctor> ArthurArchnix: sounds good
<pajamian> ArthurArchnix: cool
<heogen> pajamian ok thank you
<heogen> i will do
<pajamian> heogen: also get ready, there will be another upgrade in about a month's time when hardy is released.
<pajamian> ok, everyone goodnight.
<heogen> pajamian ok
<steph_> wich channel do i use for beta release of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> steph_, ubuntu+1
<punc> hi every1
<steph_> thanks
<heogen> pijamian and the other friends thank you for all
<heogen> see you later I should to go bye
<JuJuBee> how come sudo cd /home/someuser  tells me  sudo: cd: command not found ?
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: hey budy i hav a gud pirate ship here he he he for u, u want some?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm not very good at switching users apparently.
<romulobr> hi, I deleted the files on /var/cache/apt/archives now apt doesn't work anymore...
<ArthurArchnix> But oh, sweet mother of Mary, I am done with this problem of the last three days!! :D
<user4> NISA_CIEN
<frank_> JuJuBee: cd is internal to the shell
<JuJuBee> Ah
<JuJuBee> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, Good morning..(here)
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: gud morning too..
 * ArthurArchnix throws rose petals and flowers at pajamamin, v3ctor and Jack_Sparrow (who helped on previous days/ evening), thanks also to the good folks in ubuntu-offoptic (you know who you are) and... {music begins playing in background} ...
<ArthurArchnix> Thanks.
<AudioSenseCD> haaaay i'm stuck on updating got 215 updates...
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, HUmmm what version are you using?
<derdui_> hi, has anybody an idea, wahts up there, or what i can do?http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/85646/
<SupaFly> Hey there whats a good web development tool similar to dreamweaver for ubuntu? i tried nvu but its pretty buggy :S
<Jack_Sparrow> derdui_, Please dont post a link without a brief description of the problem
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: got ubuntu 7.10
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: a fresh install again
<suxxor> hello again
<bambam_> hi
<suxxor> how can i copy and paste
<suxxor> files
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, A good reason to burn a copy of var/cache/apt/archives so you dont need to dl all the updates each time
<suxxor> through terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> suxx add shift to the command
<ThRixXx> Jack, why arn't u op in this channel ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, :)
<ThRixXx> :D/ hi
<bambam_> why is de.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: thx for reminders
<Jack_Sparrow> bambam_, they were doing some work on them yesterday and I assume today
<suxxor> somebody to tell me?
<ConstyXIV> does Ubuntu have anything along the lines of Automator in OSX?
<ThRixXx> de.archive.ubuntu.com ~~~ ping ping ping! and thats why  Icouldnt install XCHAT yesterday :D
<Jack_Sparrow> suxxor,  add shift to the command
<derdui_> ok, the problem is i what to install a printer (canon ip2200) the driver is in cups, but i cant print... obviously its a usb problem, but via lsusb, i can see that the printer is connectet with my pc..... i have allready actulized the printers.conf (i found with synaptcs a tool for usb) but the problem isnt solved... i cant change to local printer.....
<suxxor> how to add shift to the comand i don`t know what is to syntax of moving files
<bambam_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, hopefully it'll be on soon
<evanio> Olha só. Sou usuário Ubuntu 7.10. Tenho dois Hds. Um deles , IDE, a que me refiro hdc, eu quero só para armazenamento.  Como posso formatá-lo e montá-lo ?  Obrigado.
<suxxor> mv file /directory/ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> suxxor, Sorry I must have misread the question...   cp to copy mv to move
<evanio> sorry
<geirha> suxxor: yes, that will move "file" in the current directory to "/directory/file", which is probably what you want ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> suxxor, Sorry, still working on waking up and having first cup of coffee.. just so you know you can find those answers really fast with man cp or man mv or man just about any terminal command
<suxxor> i have another question i don`t have permission to copy file in some document like "htdocs" of xampp
<nightstalker_> ha ha jack Sparrow I hope your coffee will black and hot
<suxxor> how can i permit coping files?
<Jack_Sparrow> suxxor, It was your reference to paste in a terminal that triggered the info I gave as in ctrl-shift c
<Jack_Sparrow> suxxor, sudo
<geirha> derdui_: does it print garbage, or no response at all?
<brobostigon> suxxor: use sudo infront of the command
<derdui_> no respose at all geirha
<bloupotlood> hi guys
<bloupotlood> im trying to install Ubuntu on an old IBM thinkpad 570 laptop.
<Jack_Sparrow> nightstalker_, No, it is half hot chocolate... but still wakes me up
<bloupotlood> i get the boot menu, i choose install, the loader shows, then runs for like 4 mins, then NOTHING.
<bloupotlood> any ideas?
<derdui_> the order is given, and i see it in cups, but the printerdoesnt react geirha
<geirha> derdui_: have you looked for clues in /var/log/cups/access_log and /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<nightstalker_> Jack coffee and chocclate in one Cup
<nightstalker_> ??
<bastid_raZor> bloupotlood; try the alternate cd instead.. it is meant for older/low end systems
<Jack_Sparrow> bloupotlood, at the start or install menu press F6 then remove splash and quiet to be able to see the progress or not
<bloupotlood> ah ok thanks
<bloupotlood> ill try that now, F6
<Jack_Sparrow> bloupotlood, one more thing
<Jack_Sparrow> bloupotlood, if that fails, try noapic acpi=off  right before the -- on the command line
<Gatestone> Where should I get archive.ubuntu.com signing keys? Because apt-get continues to say "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<derdui_> yes, i looked in /var/log/cups/error_log geirha thas in the errorlog
<derdui_> /ubuntuusers.de/paste/85646/
<Jack_Sparrow> !gpg
<ubot3> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bloupotlood> it sais something about my BIOS cutoff
<Jack_Sparrow> Gatestone, but I always just accept anything that comes from the repos
<bloupotlood> its a very old bios, something about 1999
<Jack_Sparrow> Our Repos
<bloupotlood> could an old bios cause ubuntu not to install?
<bloupotlood> wierd
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, where do i find the kernel source directory
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri, I dont know.. sorry, I dont compile much
<sybariten> are there any french ubuntu channels?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubot3> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gatestone> jack_Sparrow, I guess the point is that you don't really know, if you don't verify... you may be DNS/ARP spoofed on your LAN, e.g.
<derdui_> in the accesslog everywhere i can read Get-Jobs successfull-ok geirha
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, :) thanks
<geirha> derdui_: hm, how nice that it didn't specify the name of the device file it can't find
<sybariten> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Gatestone, Understood...
<arvind_khadri> does anybody over here knows how to get to the kernel source directory
<Jack_Sparrow> sybariten, oui
<derdui_> sorry, i didnt understand you geirha
<geirha> derdui_: the paste you did, it says it can't find the usb device, which seems to be the problem, but it doesn't specify what the device is called :/
<xobius> arvind_khadri, /usr/src ?
<dgjones> bloupotlood, just for info, I installed ubuntu on an old laptop with a pre 2000 bios, it brought up the error message about the bios being old, but the alternate install cd did work and install, although I've installed xfce to replace gnome because the laptop only had 128Mb of memory
<arvind_khadri> xobius, am using a emulator pack on amd64
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri, You did install the source correct?
<derdui_> ok, where i cant find it out? geirha
<geirha> derdui_: edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and set LogLevel to debug, restart cups with /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, then see if it prints some more useful messages in the error_log
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, no i didnt
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri, Then that may make it harder to find.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri, Open synaptic and get the source you want
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, :) thanks a lot
<hfmls> hi i want to use windows xp only to use hdmi, so  i can see my movies, what do i have to do to install xp in ubuntu? (emulated or somthing)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<derdui_> so i shold open /ect/cups/confd.conf and type by loglevel debug? geirha
<geirha> derdui_: it most likely says LogLevel warning now, so change warning to debug
<Jack_Sparrow> hfmls, I dont know if the emulators are going to support hdmi out
<hfmls> damn :S
<X-Seti> Opengl, or missing libgl, anyone know about that?
<PoGo> no
<hfmls> err...well dual boot... :|
<hfmls> thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> hfmls, And I dont mean to imply Wine is an emulator as it is not..
<PoGo> bleh
<Nostahl> how do i share internet connection with my tower to my laptop
<Nostahl> through wifi
<kalatian> Nostahl: do you have a wifi card and an ethernet card in your desktop, adn a wifi card in the laptop?
<lerio> gudday guys does anyone has ideas on mobo that supports 4 or 5 video cards?
<Nostahl> im connecting to the internet on the desktop through wifi
<bastid_raZor> Nostahl; your tower can broadcast wifi?
<Nostahl> and then iwant to send it out through a different wifi card in the desktop
<Nostahl> thats what i need to learn about
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, We have seen people using two video cards each with two monitors
<Nostahl> i have an old linksys 802.11b wmp11 in the desktop
<bastid_raZor> Nostahl; you'll probably need a router that broadcasts wifi.
<bloupotlood> guys what is Squashfs?
<kalatian> Nostahl: you've got two wifi cards in the desktop? and they both work?
<Nostahl> aye
<bloupotlood> thats what im seeing when trying to install linux
<kalatian> you can use adhoc network to do it
<kalatian> not too tricky
<medfly> ubuntu recognizes my wireless network card. how do i use my wireless network? :/
<lerio> jack_sparrow: ya i remember you.....the groovix company have used 1pc for 10users
<derdui_> loglevel is on info geirha
<Nostahl> are there any cool gui's for setting up networks i can get
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, Hello
<Fat-head> i am trying to play an avi file but i get no sound in kaffeine and xine media player i tried with mplayer and it plays the video but also gives an error : "cannot find codec for audio format 0x6771." how do i solve this ??
<bloupotlood> whats the best downloader to make sure there are no problems with a ubuntu download?
<geirha> derdui_: ok, change it to debug anyway, it should print more log messages then
<kalatian> Nostahl: you can use network-manager, wifi-radar, or wicd
<Nostahl> k ty
<lerio> jack_sparrow: i'm fine wiht my sata drive now thanks for your tips
<Orynet> dear people i had followed a link from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ trying to create a persistent usb ubuntu on my seagate proAgent but I am trap on step 8. Will seriously need help now... I am stuck in ubuntu environment at the moment
<arvind_khadri> bloupotlood, apt
<bloupotlood> apt?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloupotlood, Please get the alternate cd or the minimal cd for that older hardware..  or xbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, Glad to help as always
<bloupotlood> thansk jack
<lerio> jack_sparrow: ya have you heard about http://groovix.com?
<bloupotlood> is xbuntu ubuntu just smaller?
<medfly> xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce.
<kalatian> bloupotlood: not really - but theoretically, it should be faster...
<medfly> which is much lighter than gnome
<arvind_khadri> bloupotlood, it has a lighter desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, Sorry but that is offtopic for the support room
<bloupotlood> ah ok
<PoGo> ubuntu !!!
<bloupotlood> thanks
<Gatestone> To answer my question: do "apt-get install debian-archive-keyring" to stop signing WARNINGs about official non-3rd-party packages, and update.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gatestone, What repos are in your source list
<pan> how to get to the start page of "ubuntu server manager"?
<lerio> jack_sparrow: awkay....anyways do you hav any ideas on mobo which supports many graphic cards?
<kalatian> !offtopic | lerio
<ubot3> lerio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, not really
<medfly> how do i use my wireless network? ubuntu recognizes my wireless network card, but i'm not too sure where to go from here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi | medfly
<ubot3> medfly: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<medfly> thanks
<Gatestone> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * medfly reads
<lerio> ya guys i know just asking if ever you have some ideas about those i've ask
<ArthurArchnix> v3ctor: Do you know what the problem was?  I was testing this with my admin account. When I started testing it with my user account it worked straight away. Back to admin and it didn't work. Then it clicked. /etc/sudoers permissions are applied sequentially; order matters. I had the line saying let everyone in plugdev run modprobe psmouse, but then under that was the standard ubuntu command saying all members of admin can run all commands but need a
<Jack_Sparrow> Gatestone, or try this  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<derdui_> ok, i have to go, till later
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, Please ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<BadRobot> hi there
<lerio> jack_sparrow: how can i join
<pan>  i apt-get the usm-core,but dont know how to visit the manage page
<BadRobot> i need some help to set up a LaCie Ethernet Disk mini
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, Please ask in /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<aymen> hello
<_Oz_> Good morning, Jack_Sparrow
<lerio> jack_sparrow: k tnx gonna go there
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_, Goodmorning
<Gatestone> jack_sparrow: my repos are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59247/
<Jack_Sparrow> Gatestone, Did you try that program?
<Gatestone> jack_sparrow: but did you see my message? I solved the WARNING! problem....
<Gatestone> so just install debian-archive-keyring and update
<Jack_Sparrow> Gatestone, yea.. but that source page is a mess.. you even used automatix, which is the kiss or death on your next upgrade..
<sinbox> hi I've created a launcher with "run in termianl" but the terminal window just flashes open and closes and I need it to stay open for the application to run any suggestions as to what I need to do?
<baiki> sleep 10
<Gatestone> jack_sparrow, but I don't see warning anymore. Like re-installing eclipse now goes with no warnings.
<baiki> question: my ubuntu doesn't get correct DHCP setting for Firefox (Proxy settings....) but just after the update last week!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Gatestone, Understood... you added the debian key...  just pointing to future problems you will have
<lordleemo> Jack_Sparrow: automatix what a nightmare  causes more problems than anything else , peeps should be warned aainst it
<Jack_Sparrow> lordleemo, we try... and try and try
<erUSUL> !automatix
<Gatestone> yeah I know. As far as I know I have no packages from there installed, and now I removed the repo.
<ubot3> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<AudioSenseCD> erUSUL: gud morning
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, that factoid needs a skull and crossbones
<BadRobot> how do i set up a print via the network
<BadRobot> ?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: maybe unicode provides them ;)
<dgjones> !printing | BadRobot
<ubot3> BadRobot: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<erUSUL> AudioSenseCD: good evening here
<Linea> ----
<BadRobot> thx
<AudioSenseCD> erUSUL: whre u?
<mkultras> hey in macosx i can make a shortname, like an alias to my account and login with that can someone tell me how to make an alias to an existing username in ubuntu? i want to login with ssh using this alias
<mkultras> is that possible u guys think?
<erUSUL> AudioSenseCD: Earth → Europe → Spain → Galicia
<ssn> hi
<AudioSenseCD> erUSUL: here to its still evening 10:40 PM philippines
<ssn> some german ubuntu mirrors are down
<bieb> 10:40pm Wednesday??
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, so we have proven the world is round.. back on topic
<ssn> connect (111 Connection refused)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ssn, they will be up soon as possible
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: ヅ
<marvxx1> does anybody else has problems with the server right now?
<babo> how do i rmdir with ftp when the directory is not empty ?
<Jack_Sparrow> marvxx1, yes
<johnnyisread> does anyone know if sounds issues from the last kernel updates are fixed yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> babo, with force ?
<Gatestone> Synaptic / Help say "no help viewer" and complains about missing mozilla etc...why? Certainly I have the default Firefox installation?
<marvxx1> Jack_Sparrow: timeouts?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnnyisread, Please be more specific
<babo> Jack_Sparrow, ftp doesn't have force
<erUSUL> Gatestone: make sure you have yelp installed
<Jack_Sparrow> marvxx1, I understnd they are doing some work prior to the next release.... please be patient
<Gatestone> yeah, but shouldn't Synaptic find my firefox anyway? Is this a bug or what?
<erUSUL> Gatestone: Synaptic uses "yelp" no "firefox"
<erUSUL> !info yelp | Gatestone
<ubot3> gatestone: yelp: Help browser for GNOME 2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 343 kB, installed size 3256 kB
<ssn> Jack_Sparrow: known problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> ssn, yes
<azu> ??
<johnnyisread> jack_sparrow: i remember doing the last kernel updates to .12 and the sound was borked, the forums said it was an issue with the last kernel and a patch should be up soon. Iwas just wondering if that was out yet or not
<Gatestone> erSUL: "No help viewer is installed! You need either the GNOME help viewer 'yelp', the 'konqueror' browser or the 'mozilla'..."
<ssn> ok, ill use the en mirrors meanwhile
<erUSUL> Gatestone: for the third time: Install yelp
<Jack_Sparrow> johnnyisread, Soultion for sound was to recompile alsa driver   more info in #Alsa...
<Gatestone> So is this message in error? erSUL: I am interested in finding a bug in Synaptic much more than reading its help!
<Jack_Sparrow> johnnyisread, version 15 not 16 fyi
<lerio> jack_sparrow: i got problems with my ubuntu sometimes he closes the application i opened like for example the firefox or cant open the gimp or sometimes it logsout by itself is this something about corrupt os?
<smokeyd> hey people. I have a disk from someone who accidentally overwrote his ext3 partition with a ntfs partition...... Any tips on how to recover files from the erased ext3 partition? The NTFS partion was created using "fast" formatting (i.e. only the partition table was erased)
<erUSUL> Gatestone: then report it to launchpad maybe when people there tell you to install yelp you will do it. I will not say it a fourth time
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeyd, you can rebuild a partition table..  brb
<brobostigon> smokeyd: i think youre stuffed
<smokeyd> Jack_Sparrow: is that possible? How? And he also started writing to the ntfs partition, so at least some data will be lost, hopefully some is still recoverable
<Cuetip_NL> need some help with GFX plz
<Cuetip_NL> in XP i have extended desktop on 2 monitors, how do i get that in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !xinerama | Cuetip_NL
<ubot3> Cuetip_NL: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jupp> Cuetip_NL, nvidia or ati?
<Cuetip_NL> nvidea
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeyd, At that point, he might as well write it off or pay a professional to do it
<Jupp> Cuetip_NL, do a search for twinview and xorg.conf
<Cuetip_NL> ok. i also want to edit the xorg.conf but i can only open in readonly mode
<Cuetip_NL> how do i edit it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cuetip_NL, sudo nano   or gksudo gedit
<iDracaena> Cuetip_NL: use sudo gedit xorg.conf
<brobostigon> Cuetip_NL: gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<Jupp> Cuetip_NL, or sudo vi ;)
<mkultras> hey is there a way to make an alias to a username
<mkultras> in the passwd file or something
<mkultras> i want to use a different username to login to the same account
<mkultras> same home dir and pass
<lamppost> you can give a different username the same user id and home
<Cuetip_NL> sudo gedit xorg.conf asks me for passwd
<mkultras> ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> mkultras, please keep your question on one line
<scragar> is there any way to find out my ram speed without shutting down and taking it out to look?
<Cuetip_NL> is there a default root passwd ?
<amenado> a good e-book to browse for X window tips - X power tools   http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596101954/toc.html
<baiki> someone with DHCP + Firefox experience?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cuetip_NL, yes, your user password and it wil not show up as you type
<Jupp> Cuetip_NL, use your same user password
<brobostigon> Cuetip_NL: use, gksudo gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubot3> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RainbowOnyx> Hello all, Last night i had an app window stay open no matter what "kill" command i tried.it was just sleeping, xkill sid it was killing it but window stayed...any ideas?
<lerio> jack_sparrow: my desktop is frequently logouts by itself......is this a corrupt OS? will i reinstall it? or just some bugs
<Cuetip_NL> ok ok, im just a linux starter :) hold your horses
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, I would do a fresh install, we both know you have made some unique changes in there..
<Seeker`> RainbowOnyx: use a "-9" option possibly
<RainbowOnyx> with xkill?
<brobostigon> Cuetip_NL: for gui progs use gksudo, for cli progs use sudo.
<legend2440> smokeyd: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
 * delcoyote hi/hola
<Cuetip_NL> ok
<Cuetip_NL> ty
<Seeker`> RainbowOnyx: Not sure, it works with "kill" thoug
<mkultras> thanks lamppost
<jeansch> Hi, does somebody have an running hoary or have the "less" package pour hoary ?
<lerio> jack_sparrow: what i can remember is that i never install something that broke my system....this is made by a text base installer
<scragar> Seeker`: and pkill/killall
<mike_> hey anyone in here know if the firefox here needs both the gnome swf plugin and the flash because for some reason my browsers flah acts real dodgy
<amenado> RainbowOnyx-> let X window rerfresh and see if it will render buggered x-app..   use   xrefresh
<lamppost> yw mkultras, just to be clear you do that by editing the password file by hand
<Jack_Sparrow> jeansch, See #Ubuntu+1
<lamppost> Of course, there may be other ways, but I don't know of them
<jeansch> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu+1 :D no ubuntu-12
<marvxx1> too bad...i need the servers right now and i cant use them..aarrrhh
<RainbowOnyx> ok thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> lerio, I would restore from known good backup or reinstall or wait a month and install hoary
<jeansch> !hoary
<sinbox> hi I've created a launcher with "run in termianl" but the terminal window just flashes open and closes and I need it to stay open for the application to run any suggestions as to what I need to do or do I have to write a script tp launch the application and make a launcher for the script?
<ubot3> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<LukeL> !eol > LukeL
<Jack_Sparrow> jeansch, Got it sorry..  We see all sorts or "H" references.. you really need a newer version
<lab_rat> !gutsy
<ubot3> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Jack_Sparrow> jeansch, I go back as far as Badger...
<mike_> sinbox: try using -h or -hold in your launcher
<jeansch> Jack_Sparrow: i know i need a new version, but i have a collgue here on an old server that need less
<ArthurArchnix> jeansch: You're running hoary?
<RainbowOnyx> will Gutsy upgrade its self like the other apps when something higher than 7.10 is released?
<Jack_Sparrow> RainbowOnyx, only when you select upgrade to newer release
<baiki> Do you understand DHCP/Ubuntu/Firefox? Proxy settings via DHCP server? Have some questions...
<jeansch> ArthurArchnix: yes, i have an hoary running on a serveur, and i don't want to upgrade it because of the software changes
<mike_> Sinbox: did you get that ?
<RainbowOnyx> ok thats easy enough was worried i would have to reinstall it all
<Jack_Sparrow> jeansch, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hoary/+source/less/382-2
<faileas> can someone tell me where apt stores the files its downloaded?
<genii> faileas: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas, /var/cache/apt/archives
<faileas> thanks
<jeansch> Jack_Sparrow: i cannot build it, i need libncurses-dev,...
 * faileas bought a new network adaptor... it comes with a driver as source... and i can't DL build essential etc without a wifi card so... i'm moving over files from another system ;p
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | faileas
<ubot3> faileas: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<faileas> ....
<faileas> does that work with a flashdrive ;p
<faileas> the system has no cd-rom drive either
<erUSUL> faileas: then just copy over the deb files ;)
<neville_> Where is the apt cache located on the hard disk?
<faileas> erUSUL: thats exactly what i'm trying to do
<faileas> or...
<gaE4> Hi, have a Problem, if i go to my calendar there is set Sunday at begining of the Week, how to change it to Monday?
<faileas> wait. i can compile the driver here and move it
<faileas> i'm an idiot
<neville_> Yeah, but a discerning one :P
<faileas> neville_: yeah but its so obvious.
<erUSUL> faileas: make sure the kernel and header versions are the same on both computers (both are current with updates) if you are going to compile on one computer and use it in the other
<scragar> is there any way to check ram speed without having to shutdown?
<faileas> erUSUL: they are, one is kubuntu, one is ubuntu, both gutsy. i don't think there's been a kernel update for em
<kondom> hi
<sinbox> just got that mike_  will try it now
<mike_> what KDE version does kubuntu use
<scragar> KDE4
<LjL> no
<mike_> sinbox: try using -H instead of -h
<neville_> 7.10 uses 3.5.8
<LjL> Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) uses KDE 3.5 (currently 3.5.9), with experimental KDE4 packages available
<babo> i've uploaded a file to an ftp server but now i can't delete it cause i don't have the permission and i can't change the permission
<babo> how do i get rid of the file ?
<scragar> sorry, was looking at kubuntu hardy
<neville_> babo?
<faileas> ....
<neville_> lol?
<faileas> the hell?
<neville_> Korean?
<faileas> there's no make file
<babo> neville_, not exactly
<babo> anyone any ideas on getting rid of my file ?
<lcdd> turns out that running ntpdate from a preseed script causes debconf or something to stall at "finishing installation 31%". how do i get around this?
<faileas> ok...i'm TOTALLY lost
<lcdd> i can't run cfengine with clocks too far off
<faileas> it looks like they have a binary driver, and instrutions for compilation
<scragar> faileas: is there a configure or configure.sh file?
<faileas> scragar: no
<jstrunk> How can I regenerate the default /etc/fstab?
<faileas> only a bunch of .ko files
<mneptok> faileas: what is this that you want to compile?
<sinbox> mike_, it still shuts down, tried with -h -H -hold
<erUSUL> faileas: *.ko are kernel modules
<faileas> mneptok: well, i'm trying to install drivers for a rt73 based wireless network card
<mike_> sinbox: how are do you have it written to execute show me your commands
<faileas> box said it has drivers for ubuntu. cd's got debian drivers, but their idiots ;p
<erUSUL> jstrunk: there is no default "fstab" each system has its own tailored to its disks/partitions configuration
<mneptok> faileas: Debian drivers should work. have you tried them?
<joricj> i have a laptop (vista), i installed ubuntu on it. if i install xp on it now, what do i have to do to restore GRUB (without reinstallinh ubuntu completely)?
<faileas> mneptok: they are kernel modules. i was under the impression they are supposed to be compliled against mt kernel?
<jstrunk> erusul, right. the installer generates one at install time. I'd like to know how it does that.
<kate_mins> hello , i need help , can someone give me an example how i can use "iconv" to convert file to UTF-8 ? (i already looked at the manual but i cant understand how its been done)
<konv3rgenz> hi, does anyone know something about the german repository de.archive.ubuntu.com ?? is it down ?
<dgjones> !grub | joricj
<mneptok> faileas: you are correct
<ubot3> joricj: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mneptok> faileas: what kind of card is this? PCI? Cardbus?
<faileas> mneptok: USB
<joricj> thx, i really like the help system btw
<sinbox> mike_, : it stays open now I put -H at the start of the line but I've now got an "error creating child process"  the line in the launcher is: -H /usr/local/bin/oddcastv3 -c ~/usr/local/bin/oddcast_LAME.cfg xmms_0:out_1 xmms_0:out_1
<mneptok> faileas: personally, with the hassle you will face, i'd get a supported adapter
<erUSUL> jstrunk: maybe you can generate one parsing the output of "fdisk -l" or using some more elaborated techniches
<joricj> is ubot3's KB also online somewhere?
<mneptok> faileas: *every* time Ubuntu updates your kernel you'll need to recompile the drivers.
<faileas> mneptok: i got it cause i thought it was supported
<LjL> !bot | joricj
<ubot3> joricj: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<faileas> mneptok: i'm fine with that, actually
<mneptok> faileas: does it need to be USB, or is PCI(Express) or Cardbus or PCMCIA OK?
<faileas> i prefer USB, that case is a pain to work with
<mneptok> faileas: k
 * faileas is cool with compiling drivers, as long as it'll work
 * faileas REALLY should avoid ralinks in future
<amenado> kate_mins-> what was your sample commands that failed? or errored?
<baiki> Do you understand DHCP/Ubuntu/Firefox? Proxy settings via DHCP server? Have some questions...
<aantn> hello
<baiki> hi
<mike_> sinbox: try it this way /usr/local/bin/oddcastv3 -terminal -H [plus whatever other commands]
<erUSUL> faileas: ralinks are one (together with intel) of the most supported cards on linux. They provide a driver after all. Your card happens to be too recent my ralink 2500 works very well
<faileas> erUSUL: lol, i've been having that problem a lot lately
 * faileas is gonna download the source and try compiling it
<sinbox> mike_, termianl window flashed open-close again with that
<meridian> hi
<meridian>  I should buy a new notebook with a blu-ray unit. Can I see blu ray films on linux (ubuntu)? thank you!
<mneptok> faileas: the USB sticks will be tricky. they are made with lowest common denominator hardware, which usuallt means Broadcom.
<mneptok> meridian: no
<kate_mins> amenado: iconv -f ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8 inputfile
<mike_> sinbox: /usr/local/bin/oddcastv3 -H -e ls
<kamikaze> say i would like to use http://packages.debian.org/sid/asterisk , is there an easy way to make an package for ubuntu ?
<marvxx1> so for sure there is a apt server problem right now?
<riaal_> On a PIX, if i have a NAT translation from inside to outside I still need an ACL to allow www reply traffic, right?
<riaal_> ops, wc
<faileas> mneptok: ubuntu detects it as a ralink, and it has drivers for linux on the
<faileas> er
<faileas> mneptok: it has drivers for linux on the disk. obviously compiled by someone clueless ;p
<amenado> kate_mins-> were you getting an error?
<faileas> hmm
<meridian> can I play the BlyRay with a win emulator?
<smokeyd> thanks legend2440
<sureshot> hey im completely new to linux and ubunto..
<myeatman> anyone good w/ java?
<smokeyd> I will start with making a dd image of the disk. Them I will try RIP linux and testdisk to see what I can do with the disk
<erUSUL> faileas: on their website you have the sourcecode drivers if you want them
<sureshot> i installed servereition 7.10
<sinbox> mike_,  what do I do with that last line you gave me?
<erUSUL> faileas: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<mike_> sinbox: try it out lemme know if that works
<smokeyd> I know more or less what sizes the partitions were
<faileas> erUSUL: got it.
<smokeyd> Hmm, I'll see
<NarayanS> Hello everyone, am a newbie in need of help
<erUSUL> !ask | NarayanS
<ubot3> NarayanS: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aantn_> is it possible to connect to my ubuntu computer from a windows computer on the network
<NarayanS> Sure, thank you
<amenado> aantn-> yes its possible
<amenado> aantn-> install putty on your windows to use a ssh client towards ubuntu
<tano> ola tios
<myeatman> int[] r = {9,2,4,3,7,5,0,1};   for (int t: r) { t=t+1;}   <==what does this do?
<mike_> im having trouble with the firefox browser
<sinbox> mike_, still getting: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<legend2440_> i was just messing around in gconf-editor and checked show timezone on panel and both the top and bottom gnome panels disappered. is there a easy way to get them back?
<kate_mins> amenado: the output file not converted , can you write me correct run line for iconv ?
<ace08> anyone can help me
<bullgard4> aantn_: A second solution is to install a Samba client on your Ubuntu computer.
<mike_> anyone know how to get the flash to work properly
<odb|fide1_> hi. should i care if ubuntu dapper tells me that some packages can not be authenticated using apt ?
<mike_> sinbox: i dont know man ive wracked my brains im pretty new to linux so lets ask around
<ace08> im sureshot got logged off
<mike_> hey can anybody help out sinbox?
<erUSUL> faileas: wait guty already has the driver you need /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko
<ace08> how do i login?
<Odd-rationale> odb|fide1_: Try updating your repos
<NarayanS> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 y'day and I was trying to mess around. I renamed the root directory and now it crashes. I know I need to learn the ropes but, I want to get this to
<odb|fide1_> from my point of view i would just ignore it, but i am not that used to ubuntu
<NarayanS> work first, so that I can learn a few things everyday.  Thanks for reading.
<amenado> kate_mins-> i dont know how a utf-8 looks like to begin with nor the iso8559  maybe try something like a chinese or japanese text to western?
<faileas> erUSUL: it dosen't seem to connect
<odb|fide1_> Odd-rationale: i did run apt-get update in front of it
<ThRixXx> How do I unrar an archive thats split into 38 pieces ?
<amenado> kate_mins the command is okay though
<mike_> faileas: are you working with wireless drivers ?
<Odd-rationale> odb|fide1_: Well, it should be okay. I get that too, sometimes
<erUSUL> ThRixXx: unrar x file.r00
<ace08> could anyone guide me in private how to start up ubuntu?
<bullgard4> mike_: Basically, install the needed DEB program packages that Ubuntu provides, using Synaptic.
<faileas> mike_: yes
<odb|fide1_> Odd-rationale: hehe funny ubuntu
<odb|fide1_> a second apt-get update solved that
<odb|fide1_> thanks Odd-rationale for the quick repsonse
<aantn_> amenado: I get a "network error. connection refused"
<sinbox> that's ok mike_  I guess someone would have if they could, I might go post in the forum and see what gives, I'm also going to try and see if I can ge it to work with a script (not that I have ever wrote one before) thanks for trying mike_  :)
<odb|fide1_> bye ubuntu-geeks :D
<amenado> NarayanS-> you still have the liveCd , boot from it, and mount the partition of the old root, then rename to its old name
<mike_> faileas: your wireless card is seeing the networks but searches the ip and then stops right?
<Odd-rationale> ace08: From livecd?
<ace08> how do i start up ubuntu?
<kamikaze> Hi! I would like to use http://packages.debian.org/sid/asterisk , is there an easy way to make an package for ubuntu ?
<ace08> from a iso-cd
<ace08> burned with iso
<amenado> aantn-> is the ubuntu side running sshd ? it has to be running an sshd server to allow remote access from windows
<ace08> ubuntu server edition 7.1
<erUSUL> faileas: then i recomend that you use this drivers http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<NarayanS> amenado, I can boot from it, but am not sure how to mount the root because my installation failed quite a few times and I've got lots of partitions
<amenado> !ssh | aantn
<ubot3> aantn: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<babo> I ftp'd an application into a folder and installed the app. Then i decided to get rid of the app and tried to delete all the folders. It told me though that I don't have permission to remove some of the settings files. How is that possible ? How did the ownership of those files change ?
<mcquaid> does anyone know of an up to date list of wireless nic cards taht just work?  looking to get one and would like to avoid some of the issues i've read people have (with ndiswrapper etc)
<Odd-rationale> ace08: Are you certain you burned the contents of the iso not the iso itself?
<mcquaid> i've found some lists but they seem outdated
<brobostigon> !hcl | mcquaid
<ubot3> mcquaid: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ace08> yep used a program for that
<amenado> NarayanS-> that is different then, chalk it up as a learning experience,  just re-install
<mike_> faileas: is it seeing networks but not connecting??
<m4tt> ok i just installed ubuntu 2.6.15-51 server on a virtual machine (vitualbox) and I go to boot it for the first time and it says uncompressing linux... ok , booting the kernel and it just hangs there, can anyone help me out?
<ace08> and i think it is installed
<Odd-rationale> ace08: What happens when you boot up the cd?
<faileas> mike_: universal drivers? o0
<NarayanS> amenado, oh ok, but what happens to my hard disk space?
<ace08> ODD:but think i didnt get the lamp installed..
<faileas> hmm
<mike_> faileas: what did you use to install the driver..
<ace08> i get to a menu like dos
 * faileas thinks he has a workaround
<erUSUL> mcquaid: i can vote for a ralink 2500pci based one because it is what i use and works well
<ace08> sudo command and stuff
<amenado> NarayanS-> it is still there, you can re-coup by reformatted that partition,
<mcquaid> thx erUSUL brobostigon
<amenado> reformatting*
<faileas> mike_: whatever ubuntu comes with for that
<ace08> it it unix enviroment ?
<kamikaze> as asterisk packages are ported from debian to ubuntu as far as i can tell, is there a way to find out when a certain version will be ported (estimate) ?
<NarayanS> Is there some way I can format the thing first and then installing?
<mcquaid> erUSUL, is it just install the hardware and it works automagically? or do you have to muck a bit?
<ace08> ODD:how do i get into Ubunto like windows
<Odd-rationale> ace08: You mean the text install mode? You have a blue background?
<mcquaid> my friend is looking for one too and he's new to linux. would like to recommend one that's the easiest to setup
<mike_> faileas: i was having the same problem with mine last night i had to use ndiswrapper [dont know if you gave windows drivers for your wireless card] and i just messed with from there and its working now
<ace08> its more black and its text mode
<legend2440_> my top and bottom gnome panels are gone. i rebooted but they didn't come back. how do i get them back? i right click up where its supposed to be but i don't get add panel option
<erUSUL> mcquaid: automagically after a fresh 64 bit gutsy install. Just click on network manager provide password (i use wpa2) and connect
<ace08> i think the installation is done
<Odd-rationale> ace08: You have a prompt? This is running off the cd right?
<mcquaid> cool thx
<erUSUL> mcquaid: my wifi router is near my computer so maybe the helped
<skarface> legend2440_: alt+f2, gnome-panel (I think)
<sn0> kamikaze for the next release of ubuntu check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule , which notes when the DebianImportFreeze is.
<ace08> yeah its my username @ubuntu:
<kamikaze> sn0
<legend2440_> skarface:  ty
<kamikaze> oops
<mcquaid> why would the range matter?
<ace08> ODD:running of the cd not sure
<NarayanS> Amenado? Is there some way I can format the thing first and then install again?
<kamikaze> sn0: i want to port a package wich is not yet in hardy, but is only one version away
<m4tt> ok i just installed ubuntu 2.6.15-51 server on a virtual machine (vitualbox) and I go to boot it for the first time and it says uncompressing linux... ok , booting the kernel and it just hangs there, can anyone help me out?
<brobostigon> mcquaid: my wifi uses an zd1211rw, and it works faultlessly for me.
<kamikaze> sn0: it's an minor version update.... 1.4.17 to 1.4.18
<mcquaid> thx brobostigon, going to make note of these two and do a little reading
<ace08> it starts up from that in servermode or?
<amenado> NarayanS yes go ahead do that, just make sure you know which partition.
<Odd-rationale> ace08: Are you trying to install the server?
<IanLiu> What cam I use to edit binary files?
<macomrades> hi there everybody
<sn0> kamikaze so the package is in hardy, just an older version? im not 100% sure the correct methodology but maybe post a wishlist bug against the older version , hopefully someone more knowledge able can help :)
<kamikaze> sn0: did try to do it myselve, but am not quite sure it is the way to go about it, so was hoping on getting some pointers
<legend2440_> skarface:  that worked ty
<adyre> HELOO .... where can I find Appereance Themes for Ubuntu?
<sinbox> oh boy :( I've just realised that somewhere along the line it must have worked oddcast is running in the background somewhere
<ace08> ODD: im trying to get in to a windows like enviroment but dont get anywhere
<skarface> legend2440_: np
<sinbox> nmow to find which was the line that launched it
<sn0> kamikaze im pretty sure this topic came up in one of the ubuntu-classroom MOTU days
<NarayanS> amenado, thanks for the help, I must go now (to try to fix it up :D )
<konis> ace08: do ye mean kubuntu or wine enviroment?
<kamikaze> sn0: ok, tnx, whre would it post it? an where would i find the ubuntu-classroom MOTU ?
<sn0> kamikaze https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Odd-rationale> ace08: I don;t quite get why you're using the server cd. Try the live cd instead. Sorry I can't stay... gtg someone else will help you!
<sn0> as for posting, that would be done on launchpad.net under the package name
<sn0> but i do stress im not sure :) so best check first
<ace08> konis:is there different , trying to get into unbutu so i can run lamp server
<MatBoy> In gnome my volume from my keaboard is working, the problem is that I want to change the channel it manipulates... this was always an issue.... doable ?
<sn0> maybe post on the mailing list to check if you can't get an answer here.
<Geoffrey2> hi folks, could someone tell me the proper chown and chmod commands to restore the ownership and permissions to my home directory?
<macomrades> hi, my synaptic package manager returns the followin error when i try to install a package: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<macomrades> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<konis> Ace08: aah ok, i am quite newbie myself... sorry..
<kamikaze> sn0: ok, tnx~
<sn0> your welcome kamikaze
<macomrades> somebody pls help
<ace08> konis: well im completely new to ubunto and need all help i can get
<m4tt> i am new to it too and i cant even get it to boot up
<m4tt> i am new to it too and i cant even get it to boot up
<mike_> god dammit my flash still isnt working properly =[[
<ace08> odd: i should have checked lamp in installationmode to get lamp installed right?
<konis> ace08: I mean if ye need ubuntu "look" like windows.. there is something i saw as Kubuntu and then there is Wine that runs windows progs
<m4tt> any one help me? ok i just installed ubuntu 2.6.15-51 server on a virtual machine (vitualbox) and I go to boot it for the first time and it says uncompressing linux... ok , booting the kernel and it just hangs there, can anyone help me out?
<konis> or kubuntu is gnome but places things diffenrently on desktop
<m4tt> i just started making another virtual machine with it maybe this one will load
<konis> or so i think
<Pici> ace08: If you are installing from the Ubuntu Sever CD, there is no GUI.
<adyre> m4tt, for how long have you been waiting?
<ace08> konis:aha didnt know that, doesnt ubuntu look like windows sort of?
<konis> yea
<m4tt> i waited about 5 minutes
<konis> a bit different, but i love ubuntu desktop
<baiki_> Do you understand DHCP/Ubuntu/Firefox? Proxy settings via DHCP server? Have some questions...
<kris_ph> hello. can anybody here recommends if it is a best practice to block Anonymous Internet Requests in firewall settings to ubumtu box?
<ace08> Pici:exscuse me ignorance what is gnu?
<m4tt> then i killed the machine and restarted it
<m4tt> same hang
<m4tt> how long does it take to boot the kernal?
<Pici> ace08: Gnu is Not Unix.
<konis> did ye download ubuntu from ubuntus homepage?
<m4tt> yes
<m4tt> yesterday i got it
<m4tt> so it should be nice and fresh
<adyre> m4tt: Linux has optional GUI, not like Windows that came in with ... Windows...
<ace08> konis: yes serveredition 7.10 ubuntu
<Pici> !enter
<ubot3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amenado> kris_ph-> as opposed to known? how would you know who should be allowed?
<sinbox> so, how can I find out how a process was launched (some sort of activity log somewhere?)?
<m4tt> it didn't give me a prompt
<Pici> ace08: The server edition has no graphical interface, it is only command line.
<adyre> m4tt: for a home user use Linux with GUI
<ace08> pici:but it ask for unix password?
<konis> ace: kk, i downed normal version 7.10 burned iso on cd and installed it
<m4tt> this will be a server
<Pici> ace08: What password did you put in?
<kris_ph> amenado: what do you mean with that?
<Pici> !who | m4tt
<amenado> sinbox  in /proc/pidofsaidprocess/
<ubot3> m4tt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kamikaze> sn0: launchpad does not have very much info on it, any other place to look?
<macomrades> i cant install anything with synaptic package manager. somebody help
<skarface> sinbox: ps aux | grep processnamehere
<konis> ace: i did put cd-rom as boot 1
<adyre> m4tt: k... what is it showing you know
<m4tt> ubot  ok i will
<amenado> kris_ph-> the better question is, how do you know it is anonymous? can you distinguish?
<ace08> Pici: cant i get into a grafical interface at all u mean?
<konis> ace: how big was this server version if pici is right ye downed a program
<Pici> ace08: You can download and install one, but by default there is none.
<macomrades> somebody help
<waini> hi, will mythtv 0.21 availible for gusty???
<Pici> ace08: run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kris_ph> amenado: it is just one of the firewall entries in my wrt54g?
<m4tt> adyre .  nothing at the moment  it is  just finishing the new virtual machine, i ll let you know when it reboots
<sinbox> thanks amenado and skarface
<amenado> kris_ph-> i do not follow you, what do you really want to do?
<ace08> pici : then i think i have to change to not server , do i get lamp installation if i want there?
<ace08> oki
<kris_ph> amenado: if m going to enable Block Anonymous Internet Requests....would it interfere PPPOE type of connection?
<amenado> sinbox you understood what i meant by  /proc/pid/  ?
<DarKprince> good evening people
<mEck0> Hi! I'm running NetBeans under Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha6 and have an annoying problem. I can't write special characters like { in NetBeans (works everywhere else). The problem is with all the chars which requires that I use the AltGr-button on the keyboard. When I for instance press AltGr+7 I should get a {, but only gets a 7
<ace08> pici : oki i can install that
<m4tt> adyre .  ok  i got  grub> _
<ace08> pici: i will try but will it work like the regular ubuntu then?
<skarface> mEck0: you should report it as a bug
<amenado> kris_ph-> are you running a server or you are trying to prevent a client from reaching a web server?
<erUSUL> !hardy | mEck0
<ubot3> mEck0: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pici> ace08: yes.
<kris_ph> amenado: m running a web server...
<amenado> kris_ph-> it is a two way communications, so be clear please on what you wanted blocked
<mEck0> skarface, ok
<mEck0> erUSUL, thx
<konis> ace08: good thing that pici cleared things out for ye
<m4tt> adyre .  ok  i got  grub> _       what do i put in to start the boot?
<skarface> mEck0: but yeah, support for that is #ubuntu+1
<sinbox> amenado, not sure, I guessed navigate to that folder or do I have to type that in a terminal?
<edju> anybody  w/ the snd_hda_intel module, nvidia sound, conexant 5051?  alsamixer shows only master, pcm, capture and digital.  Shouldn't there be more?
<mike_> woot got it
<_julian_> I just tried a apt-get install libqt4-dev, but I get this error: http://paste.biz/paste-3014.html
<_julian_> any ideas?
<amenado> sinbox yes.. cat  /proc/pidofprocess/cmdline    to see the command issued
<ace08> konis :its 511 mb
<audiosensecd1> !seen jack_sparrow
<ubot3> audiosensecd1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waini> will be mythtv 0.21 availible for gusty?
<ace08> konis: have to try typing it now
<konis> Ace08: ah, because normal ubuntu is a full cd..
<mike_> ok i have a built in webcame that reads as usb how to i congifure it to work
<brobostigon> waini: youre english in that sentence made no sense??
<audiosensecd1> amenado:  budy help its already running now my my desktop so what i gonna do nw for gutsy?
<konis> ace08: good luck
<ace08> konis:what does this serverversion missing then?
<konis> Ace08: good question... mmm
<sinbox> ah well the proces died anyway so I'm gonna have to try and replicate how I started it keeping a closer eye on things now    D'oh!
<ace08> ty...i probably get stuck soon..how do i install lamp..i think i missed that in installation
<skarface> waini: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/200044
<ubot3> Malone bug 200044 in gutsy-backports "MythTV 0.21 Suite backport" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> what is your goal?
<Narayans_> Hi again, I am using the liveCD now, how do I rename the root directory of existing ubuntu installation?
<combotech> I've just installed gutsy. I notice that some of the dialogs ( like "you are submitting insecure data..." in firefox ) reappear  after reboot even when I told the app not to show me the message again?
<faileas> ok.. this isn't quite working
<combotech> I have installed on a usb hd.
<Fat-head> can someone suggest an anti-malware for linux ?
<konis> ace08: ye can try install it by same command sudo install
<amenado> Narayans_-> is it mounted? rename is   mv dirname1 dirname2
<Lartza_> are PSP and ubuntu compatible out of the box?
<faileas> is there any way i can use a crossover cable to share internet between two computers running ubuntu? the 'server' is on a wireless connection
<Pici> Fat-head: You shouldnt need any.
<konis> ace08: sudo means it gives superuser access to ye to that command
<schwuk>  The new podcast on the block: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<Narayans_> amenado, I don't know if its mounted
<mcquaid> not linux related but maybe someone knows.  I setup up a friends new computer with ubuntu, and he wanted the front usb ports working on his pc case.  I looked inside and the usb wires leading from the front of the case are 5 pin.
<amenado> Fat-head-> you want something that work or dont work? try running SELinux and see if it meets your malware criteria
<Narayans_> amenado, the cahnge I made was in users and groups btw. That caused me the error last time
<ace08> konis: yeah..is it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-lamp that i should write then?
<Pici> mcquaid: Not Ubuntu related, try ##hardware
<mcquaid> but on his mobo the usb connectors are 10 pin. well 9 pin actually 2x5 with 1 missing
<Pici> !lamp | ace08
<ubot3> ace08: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<audiosensecd1> amenado:  how do i enabled the 3d desktop i enabled already the visuals
<ace08> konis: i see
<amenado> Narayans_-> have you read up on linux tutorials? I encourage you ...
<mike_> ubuntu sees my onboard webcam but wont use it
<mike_> is this another case of find the driver?
<Lartza_> are PSP and ubuntu compatible out of the box?
<ace08> pici: do i type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-lamp to install lampserver on serveredition?
<can_> hello. as anyone installed adobe reader on the 64bit ubuntu?
<Narayans_> amenado Should I read it right away> Or do I do the fail safe thing it asked me to first?
<skarface> mike_: what program do you want to use the camera?
<konis> good thing there is more experiensed people here
<MrBL> hi buddies
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> on system->preference->appearance and select there
<nachiket> hi
<Pici> ace08: No, read what ubot3 wrote to you.
<brobostigon> mike_: look at dmesg, does it get a dev file assigned to it??
<genii> mcquaid: The extra black wire on the cord doesn't need connection
<mike_> skarface: i wanna us it through a flash video chat which sees the came as a device but wont activate it
<ace08> pici: oki missed that will check
<can_> when you download from adobe, if you got the 32bit, it gives you the deb package which installs. but when you are on 64bit it will give you the rpm
<amenado> Narayans_-> what do you mean? what did you do?
<mcquaid> genii, not sure i follow. the connector is 5 pin, but on the mobo they are 2x5 minus 1 pin
<Lartza_> are PSP and ubuntu compatible out of the box?
<MrBL> I would like to install libc6 2.7.1 on my Gutsy distro, anyone know a safe way to install this sensible Hardy package on it?
<mcquaid> so would i put the 5 pin on the 5 row and leave the 4 bare? just doesn't seem right
<myeatman> Lartza: what are you trying to do?
<Narayans_> amenado, home directory in users settings
<genii> mcquaid: The fifth wire from the case is black, an extra ground wire.
<Lartza_> myeatman: I'm just wondering can i transfer files to my PSP
<amenado> Narayans_-> have you read up on linux tutorials? I encourage you ...
<mcquaid> hmm, so again, i'd put it on the 5 pins and leave the second row of 4 pins bare?
<brobostigon> Lartza_: theres a help page about that on help.ubuntu.com
<amenado> Narayan am not a gui person, so i cant remember those.. command line I understand..
<myeatman> Lartza:  i don't own a PSP, but i do use ubuntu occasionally...are you connecting using a USB?
<Narayans_> amenado, oh ok. I changed the home directory of the account
<frank_> Lartza_: PSP connects as a USB drive
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<Lartza_> frank_:Yes, I think so
<genii> mcquaid: There are some nice pics here with pinouts http://www.frontx.com/cpx101_2.html
<frank_> Lartza_: you just have to activate the USB connection in the menu
<mike_> brobostigon: yeah it does
<frank_> Lartza_: of the PSP
<leo_rockw> i'm connecting to my comp through ssh. when i try playing an ogg file the sound comes out in the comp i connect to and not in the comp i'm using ssh from, is there any way to change this?
<Lartza_> frank_: So it does work out of the box?
<ace08> ubot3:lamp should be installed on serveredition if you choose that in installation, i missed to check that and just hit enter. Maybe its best to reinstall and try check it wih space or tab?
<audiosensecd_> amenado: how do i activate the cube
<ubot3> ace08: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marvxx1> is there a status page for the ubuntu apt servers?
<frank_> Lartza_: yes
<sectech> j #ubuntu-motu
<audiosensecd_> !cube
<ubot3> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<genii> mcquaid: Basically yes, you can put it on the 5 pin or the 4 pin. If on the 4 pin make the extra ground wire go where no pin
<leo_rockw> !ssh
<ubot3> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mike_> brobostigon:  uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 Camera (5986:0100)
<MrBL> I'd like to know how to satisfy a libc6 2.7.1 dependency on a beta editor I'm trying to install, anyone?
<amenado> AudioSenseCD-> you are better of asking in #compiz perhaps
<brobostigon> mike_: deos it have a /dev/video** assigned to it??
<ace08> pici and konis: its probably best to try and reinstall
<mcquaid> genii, ah that clear things up. thx.  it seems to state you can use either row.  why would one use the 4 pin row and have no ground?
<ace08> how do i enter the grafical envireoment thn when i have installed it?
<genii> mcquaid: There is already a ground.
<mcquaid> genii, ok thx
<JarG0n> hey, where can I view the upcoming features in Heron?
<brobostigon> !hardy | JarG0n
<ubot3> JarG0n: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 JarG0n
<JarG0n> thx
<konis> Ace08: hmm i did have automatic graphical Gnome when i started my ubuntu
<Narayans_> Where is the User settings data stored? Can I change it from the Live CD?
<konis> ace08: when i logged in it started directly from my gnome
<mike_> brobostigon: if its suppose to tell you in the message im not seing it
<marvxx1> can someone give information of the apt servers work right now or its a problem with me?
<morbec> where i can find the dpkg-preconfigure? In where package ?
<brobostigon> mike_: dmesg would say
<MrBL> so no one even tried to install a Hardy package on a Gusty box? C'mon guys, don't you void warranties? ;)
<ace08> konis: oki i see, what do you mean by gnome..isnt that a character in wow lol?
<leo_rockw> i'm connecting to my comp through ssh. when i try playing an ogg file the sound comes out in the comp i connect to and not in the comp i'm using ssh from. how do i change that?
<sinbox> it was the script that did it!  now, is there someone that could help me finetune my script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59253/          the problem I have with it is that it doesn't show me the process status running in a terminal (which I would really need) and as soon as I open a terminal window it stos the process
<konis> Ace08: by Gnome i mean (if i am not wrong again) Graphical Gui
<brobostigon> leo_rockw: just using shh, i dont think its possible to redirect audio output
<leo_rockw> thank you brobostigon
<incorrect> i am trying to get my techra M9's sound card to work
<incorrect> i appear to have a mixer, but i don't seem to have any sound
<mike_> brobostigon: i dont see one but wouldnt the (5986:0100) be a dev adress?
<brobostigon> leo_rockw: maybe some kind of audio server may work??
<dbrewer_rjr> if i set a variable in /etc/environmant, is there a way to refresh the env without a reboot?
<ace08> konis: oki and a gui was what again?:)
<brobostigon> mike_: sorry, but no.
<leo_rockw> brobostigon: will google that, thanks for your help
<konis> Ace08: 8), ye really should look up from wikipedia... but as i recall Gui is Interface
<StefanW_> Graphic Use Interface
<StefanW_> *user
<konis> Ace08: i am sorry if i put some misinformation, cant now reacall from memory
<mike_> brobostigon: so it see the damn thing but didnt assign it a dev =[[ is there any way i could get it to work like the chatroom sees it but it just wont turn it on
<ace08> konis:yeah..:)
<genii> marvxx1: The Canadian ones near me work fine, as well as security.ubuntu.com and packages.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> marvxx1: what did you need to know?
<Narayans_> Can someone tell me how to start a failsafe session?
<marvxx1> genii: maybe its a problem with the german one
<dbrewer_rjr> if i set a variable in /etc/environment, is there a way to refresh the env without a reboot?
<Narayans_> I typo'd my home directory and I can't log in
<marvxx1> bazhang: on two ubuntu boxes i get timeouts while apt-get update
<adyre> HELP: Problems in Quanta.. I opened a HTML file and when I try to write it fades to black... what can be the problme?
<marvxx1> and apt-get install
<brobostigon> mike_: i am not sure, 1) check the driver it uses, 2)see if theres a newer one,
<StefanW_> dbrewer_rjr: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace resets your logon precodure
<StefanW_> dbrewer_rjr: does mean closing all your programs though, forced
<genii> marvxx1: Quite possibly. You might want to try another one near you
<bazhang> marvxx1: think it is likely an internet issue as I have had the same problem today as have several other people
<konis> Ace08: this is what ye get when newbie is directing newbie
<mike_> ok time to go driver hunting
<marvxx1> ok thank you...is there a nicer way then to edit every line in sources.list?
<c> irc://irc.freenode.net#ledgersmb
<dbrewer_rjr> i am just looking to put a new env variable into use, in ubuntu feisty server
<jtmitchum> can I create an ethernet bridge over ssh?
<jtmitchum> and somehow get the machine back online
<StefanW_> dbrewer_rjr: ah, server env.. sorry, can't help you there
<ace08> konis: hehe well u helped a lot since im even more newbie:p
<c> this is my first time on IRC how do I get to: irc.freenode.net: irc://irc.freenode.net#ledgersmb
<c> ?
<ThRixXx> Go to the top click on XCHAT
<ThRixXx> network list >
<Narayans_> konis: can you help me with starting a failsafe session?
<stdin> c: you are on freenode, just type /join #ledgersmb
<mike_> brobostigon: hey i see it in my device manager
<ThRixXx> Click on freenode, lcikc connect
<stdin> ThRixXx: this is freenode
<ThRixXx> oh
<legend2440> marvxx1: open synaptic >setting>repositories and you could select a different server
<konis> Narayans: as i recall ye can try failsafe session from bootable cd (if ye burned iso?)
<ThRixXx> my bad >.< it says ubuntu server at mine
<smokeyd> about my question about data recovery. I just realised that the ext3 partition I erased and made into an ntfs partition remained the exact same size. So would it be possible to recreate the partition table so it is recognized as an ext3 partition by Ubuntu (live cd) so I can try using recovery tools to recover data from it?
<stdin> ThRixXx: it's just an alias
<c> thanks
<ThRixXx> ahhh tx :)
<Narayans_> konis, But, the problem i have is in user settings of that installation
<marvxx1> legend2440: thank you
<legend2440> marvxx1:  yw
<konis> Narayans: Forgot password or someting in knot?
<Narayans_> Konis, nope, I changed the home directory
<Narayans_> Konis, It was a typo, i didnt know it would ruin things :)
<konis> Narayans: hmm ye have to ask someone else prob how to hadle this... i have not yet faced that problem so no exp on that
<c> Okay got connected thanks alot
<konis> Narayans: Oh
<konis> Narayans: ask around.. ill check from terminal if i can make heads or tail
<waini> is it possible to use mythtv-packages form hardy-tree with gusty?
<m4tt> server edition still hangs on boot, im going to try desktop edition
<Narayans_> Konis, thank you :) I'll try to ask someone
<m4tt> not pleased with ubuntu so far,, can't even get it up and running
<Narayans_> Konis, btw, where is all the user data stored? If I can change it externally
<brobostigon> waini: no
<JJ1> m4tt - most of it is automatic. what problems are u getting?
<StefanW> user session data or user as in user group data
<konis> Narayans: ok have ye triend to mv directory back where it belongs?
<StefanW> user session data is stored in /home/username/
<BuSefer> is wine included in Ubuntu CD?
<Narayans_> StefanW, user group data I guess
<bazhang> BuSefer: nay
<raw-bin> Greets. This isn't strictly an ubuntu question but is it at all possible to change firefox's keyboard shortcuts ?
<StefanW> Narayans_: can't help you there then :)
<brobostigon> BuSefer: sudo apt-get install wine
<JJ1> busefer - not normally, but it can be aded easely through the "add/remove.." interface
<m4tt> JJ1 i install, then go to boot, it says uncompressing linux... ok booting the kernal.  and just hangs there doing nothing
<StefanW> !wine
<m4tt> it has been for over  5 minutes
<ubot3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rsfriends> how can i crypt my  HDD, and what program is best?
<faileas> !apt
<ubot3> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<StefanW> BuSafer: check here - http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<BuSefer> thank you
<konis> narayan: ye can find commands of terminal from bin directory
<Narayans_> StefanW, I changed the home directory (a typo infact)
<JJ1> m4tt - did u install it with the default settings? (partitions default and so on)
<m4tt> JJ1-  so  i reinstalled ( 2.6.15-51 server ) again and same thing just hangs
<Narayans_> konis, where is that?
<legend2440> marvxx1: i don't know if you noticed but you can press button that says Select Best Server in synaptics >repositories and it will ping servers to find best connection for you
<faileas> can someone give me the command for fixing apt if you cancelled midway through an update?
<konis> narayans: can u put terminal on run?
<m4tt> jj1 yes all default settings  other than  the  names and password
<bazhang> faileas: aptfix
<faileas> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Narayans_> konis, I don't know if that will help because, user settings in the live CD only have one entry with Ubuntu as username
<JJ1> m4tt - the server edition may not run on some older systems. im not sure but I had an error once saying that my cpu was to old for the server version.
<rsfriends> how can i crypt my  HDD, and what program is best?
<Kilo_Kowalski> m4tt...you sure you want the server edition?
<brobostigon> rsfriends: theres instructions on help.ubuntu.com
<konis> Narayans: hmm
<EnG1n33R> i have problems with loggin with my account n with my username so i decided to delete that user and add it again but i'd ask about my home configuration files will those files migrate to the the same username with out any problem ?
<rsfriends> thx m8
<m4tt> kilo - i assume so , i will be running  squid + dansguardian on it as a transparent proxy is all it will be doing
<lunaphyte_> do people get frustrated with things being oversimplified something in ubuntu, or is it just me?
<Karacho2> I get a black screen when booting with the ubuntu installation cd.I
<bazhang> lunaphyte_: some of us use kubuntu ;]
<faileas> lunaphyte_: you can always do it the hard way ;p
<Karacho2> immedeately after choosing install
<Scunizi> lunaphyte_, Oversimplified?
<Karacho2> I haven't found anything at the forum or faq...
<StefanW> faileas: or try apt-get install -f (this fixes dependencies)
<Narayans_> All I have to do is rename my home directory, if only you told me how :)
<faileas> StefanW: taken care of
<StefanW> faileas: okido :)
<konis> Narayan: And ye would not prefer to reinstall? mmm of course there must be way out, if yer precious info is at stake a example
 * faileas forgot to comment out getting packages from the CD, on a system that notmally has none
<nite613> I've got to bring my laptop in for repairs. Can someone suggest an easy and reliable way to image my whole HD to a remote machine on my network?
<bazhang> !clone
<ubot3> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<faileas> nite613: dd and netcat i guess
<Narayans_> konis: I would, but am sure theres some command I can use from recovery mode that I dont know
<bazhang> nite613: see above
<faileas> or dd and rsync... if you have the space
<nite613> bzhang: Not what I need. There are partitions from other OSes as well
<nite613> I think dd | gzip | nc  might be the best.
<nite613> I was just wondering if there is a more robust way
<Karacho2> hi. who can help me with some installation issue?
<konis> Narayans: ye are prob right
<m4tt> karcho2 - what is the issue?
<lunaphyte_> i wanted to upgrade from 6.1 to 7.0.4, so i went looking for some details, which turned out to be "run do-release-upgrade".  now i have a system that "cannot find any devices listed in mdadm.conf"...
<dmacnutt> if [ -d "/home $user"] ; then
<Narayans_> StefanW: Could you tell me how to start a fail safe session?
<dmacnutt> ewps
<Karacho2> i get a black screen right after choosing install in the boot menu
<Karacho2> i haven't found anything on a black screen at this stage of the installation
<lunaphyte_> so now i have to go find a 7.0.4 cd, boot off of that, and do surgery.  which i'm fine doing, but would rather have just done it in the first place.
<dmacnutt> use the alternate install disk
<Karacho2> where can i get it?
<m4tt> i am getting through the install but it freezes when booting from hard disc
<bazhang> Karacho2: live cd or alternate cd
<Karacho2> live cd
<ArthurArchnix> Karacho2: You can look on the forums to see if someone has a boot option that helps. It's worth a look before downloading another cd.
<dmacnutt> alternate cd is a much faster install
<bazhang> Karacho2: www.ubuntu.com
<Karacho2> I haven't found anyting in the forum, though
<ArthurArchnix> Karacho2: But the alternate is the most sure-fire way to fix it.
<Karacho2> k
<ArthurArchnix> Karacho2: stuff like noapic
<StefanW> Narayans_: if you installed GRUB, it's listed there.. other than that, I can't :)
<Karacho2> i'll give it a try then
<bazhang> Karacho2: the boot param acpi=off sometimes works
<ArthurArchnix> Karacho2: There are others.
<Karacho2> yep. i tried noapic, nolapic, noagp, nowhatever ...
<ArthurArchnix> ^^
<audiosensecd_> !seen /join compiz
<ubot3> audiosensecd_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ArthurArchnix> Karacho2: Ahh.. ok then. Alt it is.
<audiosensecd_> aww
<lunaphyte_> where can i download 7.0.4.  do they purposefully make it difficult to find, or am i retarded?
<Narayans_> StefanW: in GRUB theres a recovery mode that lets me access the command prompt
<Narayans_> StefanW: how do i rename home directory in user settings from there?
<dmacnutt> any major flaws when upgrading your system via changed /etc/apt/sources.list edgy-->gutsy and doing apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade?
<fus10nx> hey guys -- have you seen this yet? http://digg.com/gaming_news/Xbox_360_85_sq_ft_screen_ON_THE_SIDE_OF_A_BUILDING_WOW
<ArthurArchnix> lunaphyte_:  here http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/  no  and not sure.
<fus10nx> thats fucking nuts
<brobostigon> lunaphyte_: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Karacho2> I'll give the alternate cd a try then. thanks guys
<bazhang> fus10nx: this is not the place to post that thanks
<fus10nx> its running ubuntu
<StefanW> Narayans_: you want to rename your /home/username/ directory?
<fus10nx> so, yea, it is.
<lamppost> lunaphyte_: if you already have an older ubuntu installed you can do a full upgrade without a disk, just so you know
<lunaphyte_> lamppost: i did.  it broke it.
<bazhang> fus10nx: only if you want to get kicked ;]
<ArthurArchnix> !admin | fus10nx
<ubot3> fus10nx: Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<brobostigon> !upgrade | lunaphyte_
<ubot3> lunaphyte_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lunaphyte_> been there.
<Narayans_> StefanW: Probably that. Exactly the directory that we can change in Advanced part of user settings
<Narayans_> StefanW: I can try and come back to you :)
<StefanW> Narayans_: hm, you can try to use the ubuntu live cd to mount your drive
<StefanW> Narayans_: that way you will have a gui to work in :)
<Narayans_> StefanW: I am using the live CD now, but the only user is root
<combotech> how do I make my script in /etc/init.d show up in the services list in the administration menu in gutsy
 * cking need coffee
<StefanW> Narayans_: did you mount your drive?
<Narayans_> StefanW: I don't know how to, but as far as I see everything is mounted
<faileas> hmm
<StefanW> Narayans_: then you should be able to see your ubuntu installation, right :) ?
<faileas> is there something similar to yakuake for gnome?
<Narayans_> StefanW: Where sir?
<MaximusBrood> If I would do "debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" to install a new ubuntu system (from an SSH rescuesystem, remotely) would I get a graphic interface when I boot, or text-only? If graphic, how would I install a text-only Ubuntu system? (I want to use the Xubuntu variant)
<StefanW> Narayans_: probably in /media/
<MAXDDARK> hola
<Narayans_> StefanW: But how can I reach my user settings?
<MAXDDARK> what is a good program for graphical remote desktop ?
<erUSUL> !vnc | MAXDDARK
<ubot3> MAXDDARK: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<StefanW> Narayans_: the CD's GUI will not configure your already installed ubuntu
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know if I can install Flash player for Opera in Ubuntu?
<StefanW> Narayans_: you will have to manually edit :)
<MAXDDARK> yeah well , but I mean something from Ubuntu packages
<erUSUL> !es | MAXDDARK
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: , yes, you can..
<ubot3> MAXDDARK: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Narayans_> StefanW: Could you please guide me with that?
<OoteR> You running 64 bit?
<StefanW> Narayans_: tell me, what did you exactly change :)
<Nutzebahn> ooter: How?
<Nutzebahn> No, 32 bit.
<OoteR> ok, hold on.
<erUSUL> MAXDDARK: there are vnc servers and clients on ubuntu repos
<MAXDDARK> sorry, not spanish ;)
<StefanW> Narayans_: did you rename /home/yourusername/ to /home/somethingelse/ or did you do something else :) ?
<MAXDDARK> thanks
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: do you have flash working with ff?
<Narayans_> StefanW: Can I give you the details in private?
<StefanW> Narayans_: sure :)
<MAXDDARK> sorry to bug you again, but what I meant is something like rdesktop , something you lunch from cli
<mike_> ok i found the problem with my webcam i need to get the new uvc driver anyone no were i can get it ?
<Nutzebahn> ooter: Yes.
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: try this.. sudo ln /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<Narayans_> StefanW: It wants me to register, So i'll tell you here
<audiosensecd_> stefanw: help i think my cube not working
<oscar> holaaa
<bazhang> Narayans_: and StefanW you can make a channel: #helpNarayans for example
<Scunizi> I'm using ubuntu w/VMWare Server but other machines on the Lan can't see the VMserver to load an image. Any hints from users out there?
<StefanW> bazhang: awesome suggestion :)
<m4tt> i m using Virtualbox
<Nutzebahn> ooter: I did that, now what?
<bazhang> hello oscar
<Narayans_> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<m4tt> check network card settings
<Narayans_> StefanW: can you use the channel bahzang gave?
<m4tt> static ip
<oscar> aqui todo en ingles??
<m4tt> ping it from other machine
<bazhang> yes oscar
<erUSUL> !es | oscar
<ubot3> oscar: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<OoteR> try it out
<oscar> gracias :D
<OoteR> er Nutzebahn: close out of opera, and give it a shot
<bazhang> de nada ;]
<mike_> ok i have a question
<Breakage> hey, should fc-cache -fv be ran as sudo and normal user or just sudo? if it makes a difference i dont have fonts on ~/.fonts :)
<mike_> i have the driver package for my webcam installed do i have to blacklist the old one before i can use my webcam?
<Nutzebahn> ooter: It still doesn't work.
<OoteR> lame, does it just show a blank spot on the page?
<filiph> hoi, i have a little problem with the drivers of videocard: i cant enable desktop effects..
<bazhang> filiph: what card and what driver and how installed please
<filiph> error: Fail to query the GLX server vendor
<filiph> driver 100/ card nvidia 7800GS
<Nutzebahn> ooter?
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: i'm here.. i'm going through it on mine right now to see if i can get it
<filiph> installed bij "instal and remove..."
<filiph> i get an error in tehe controll pannel self...
<Marfi> i know that windows xp has problems with taking advantage of CPU's with multiple cores. does ubuntu take advantage of multiple cores?
<MaximusBrood> I'm having a very weird problem; I just installed Ubuntu through a rescue system. Grub has /dev/hda1 as root, hands the boot stick perfectly to Ubuntu. Now Ubuntu boots and drops to console because it says it can't find /dev/hda1. Suddenly /dev/sda1 has appeared in /dev (I had Debian before; it was just /dev/hda). How is this possible?
<bastid_raZor> Marfi; yes, i run a dual core and i know it uses both.. i monitor both cores.
<ArthurArchnix> Can I disable access to the console for some users? Say for instance, once I got the desktop setup right, and I don't want them to alt+F2 gconf-editor
<Marfi> bastid_raZor, ty. =) im looking to build one with 4 or 8 cores in the summer
<brobostigon> bastid_raZor: does dual core react like smp??
<bastid_raZor> brobostigon; i'm dont know..
<erUSUL> MaximusBrood: ubuntu kernel uses new libata drivers that make pata drives appear as /dev/sdxx
<erUSUL> !libata
<ubot3> Factoid libata not found
<brobostigon> bastid_raZor: when you have dial core, does it look like you have multi processor??
<ibou_> Sometimes, i can't open my dvd drive....
<bastid_raZor> brobostigon; yes
<ibou_> even with a sudo eject...
<ibou_> although i have no cd or dvd in it
<brobostigon> bastid_raZor: so progs like top, register the system as having several cpu's??
<MaximusBrood> erUSUL: Where should I edit the drive to /dev/sda1? Obviously GRUB still sees it as /dev/hda1.
<OoteR> Nutzebahn:  you there? pm me
<guest8> HI, anybody know where Rythmbox stores the cover art it downloads?
<erUSUL> MaximusBrood: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?? grub see drives as (hdx,x) not /dev/**** the message is from the kernel
<tofacer> Tofacer
<guest8> !rythmbox
<ubot3> Factoid rythmbox not found
<erUSUL> MaximusBrood: you have to change the root=/dev/**** boot option
<erUSUL> !player | guest8
<ubot3> guest8: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Tooommi> guest8: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/covers
<MaximusBrood> erUSUL: Stupid question, but which text editor does the emergency console have? I just tried about eight different editors, and they are all non-existant ;)
<alti> hi
<Marfi> MaximusBrood, nano -w or vm
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<Yonie> hey guys :), i was wondering why with Ubuntu if i type set in terminal i get so much stuff, isnt it meant to be alot less?
<Nutzebahn> I pmed you.
<audiosensecd_> peeps help how to i revert the setting of CCSM
<Marfi> MaximusBrood, *vi
<jgonick> Can someone point me in the right direction to get two Ubuntu computers to see each other on a home network.
<blue-frog_> MaximusBrood: try vi
<bastid_raZor> brobostigon; when i look at top..i assume it shows the average between them both.. when i compile or using conky it shows two processors
<erUSUL> MaximusBrood: nano ? if you are in the initrd busybox envoirment i dunno if you have an editor
<MaximusBrood> Marfi: I tried vi first, doesn't exist. Nano too.
<erUSUL> MaximusBrood: use a liveC
<guest8> Tooomi: Thanks. What are the ".rb-blist" files that are also in that directory
<erUSUL> liveCD*
<robot_jesus> I want to make my USB device a swap device, how do I format it for that ?
<robot_jesus> has anyone done that ?
<audiosensecd_> erUSUL: buddy my cube not working
<brobostigon> bastid_raZor: thanks for clearing that up, i always wondered.
<MaximusBrood> heh, an emergency console with a text editor. Might pipe the whole file in place then :P
<MaximusBrood> without*
<erUSUL> audiosensecd_: have you used ccsm to enable it? does compiz work?
<coldboot> What's a good cd ripping program?
<clusty> how can I mount a remote http site using fuse?
<guest8> Bye
<Tooommi> guest8: I don't know, something about amazon :)
<coldboot> I had one a while ago, think it was called "cdrip", but it's no longer in the repos under that name.
<Nutzebahn> ooter?
<OoteR> look in your pms
<audiosensecd_> erUSUL: yes it is but when i CTRL+ALT+LEFT click it wont
<erUSUL> coldboot: i used the default soundjuicer and it is nice but personally prefer good'old grip
<erUSUL> !ccsm | audiosensecd_
<ubot3> audiosensecd_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<coldboot> ah grip
<mike_> can anyone help me with my webcam its supported by uvc and i installed the newest subversion and source but dont know if doing things correctly when i install do i have to black list the driver in use allready help please
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: are you running 9.25+ of opera?
<erUSUL> !info grip > coldboot
<MilitantPot> I ruined my menu.lst, how do I determine my root=uuid
<ArthurArchnix> Any good links or tips on locking down a users account? Like say, not being allowed to change themes, desktops, access gconf, that kind of stuff.
<Nutzebahn> I suppose, I just downloaded it. ooter.
<erUSUL> !uuid | MilitantPot
<ubot3> MilitantPot: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<audiosensecd_> erUSUL:  and how do i now its gutsy
<Nutzebahn> I pmed you. ooter.
<lng> how do i get gzcat?
<coldboot> erUSUL: Thanks, I had forgot the name.
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: apparently you need a beta version of flash to run with opera
<erUSUL> audiosensecd_: install ccsm and check the configuration of key shortcuts
<dngr> hi, trying to compile pidgin-1.4.0, it cant find gnutls, any ideas?
<Nutzebahn> ooter: What can I do?
<erUSUL> dngr: install it (the dev package)
<audiosensecd_> erUSUL: BTW i installed a while a go and the cube workng fine but my system hang up and now it doesn't enable the cude rotation
<bertvdp> hi, I have a one page pdf document here and I want to convert it to a jpg image but evince can't do that aparantly, so how can I do that ?
<ElTimo> anyone know of a good dreamweaver replacement?
<bazhang> erUSUL: the info commands are still not working for some apps with the bot
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: PM's aren't acting normally. I'm looking for the download to the flashplayer
<erUSUL> bazhang: oh; thanks for the heads up
<Nutzebahn> ooter: Thank you.
<Marfi> ElTimo, screem
<erUSUL> audiosensecd_: then i dunno what may have gone wrong
<derdui_> Hi, i was one hour befor here because of my printerproblem (canon ip2200) it still doenst print, but its listet in cups, in the errorlog was somthing about usb....now i edited the loglevel from info to debug, and so i have got a new errorlog...  but it is too much to paste.... is anybody able to help me?
<ElTimo> marfi: I've tried it, it seems immature
<audiosensecd_> erUSUL:  how do i revert it
<Marfi> ElTimo, have you tried to run it in wine?
<ElTimo> marfi: can't say I have. the only thig I voluntarily run in wine is diablo 2 lol
<Achoth> derdui_: Use pastebin for errorlogs
<MilitantPot> I ruined my menu.lst, how do I determine my root=uuid I'm on a live CD since ubuntu won't load
<Marfi> ElTimo, thats like me and eve. =)\
<erUSUL> audiosensecd_: maybe rm -r ~/.config/compiz/
<ElTimo> rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubot3> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<legend2440> dngr: libgnutls-dev in synaptic
<erUSUL> MilitantPot: i already told you so...
<ElTimo> marfi: I never really got into eve
<crdlb> erUSUL: the compiz settings don't actually live there by default; it uses gconf
<Marfi> ElTimo, i never did either. but WoW pissed me off from nerf after nerf...and i have a bunch of friends who play eve
<dngr> legend2440, of course.. thanks
<erUSUL> crdlb: :| too bad then maybe you can guide audiosensecd_
<vince-swiss> bonjour à tous
<legend2440> dngr: yw
<erUSUL> !fr | vince-swiss
<ubot3> vince-swiss: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<derdui_> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/86802/ the first one
<bazhang> hello vince-swiss
<ElTimo> marfi: good enough reason for anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi, ElTimo  Please try and keep ontopic or move the wine / games talk to offtopic.. Thanks
<Roconda> Hey, my microphone works ... but with skype it doenst work :s someone ?
<ElTimo> sorry jack
<Marfi> np
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<MilitantPot> erUSUL: sorry, missed that thank you :)
<ElTimo> I don't have AD- O LOOK A CHICKEN!!
<erUSUL> MilitantPot: no problem ;P
<zod_> hi is it some one i can ask some noob q about ubuntu?
<derdui_> it is too much, that are over 900 lines, is there an other possibillity? Achoth
<bazhang> zod_: go ahead and ask ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> zod_, This is the place, just ask
<zod_> tnx
<ElTimo> that's what were here for zod
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: All i've been able to find, was a recommendation to backtrack to opera 9.20
<ElTimo> can't guarantee you won't get laughed at though :P
<ElTimo> jk
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: it seems there is an outright problem with code in there somewhere.. and one of them (adobe/opera) need to fix it
 * ElTimo is an a**hole
<erUSUL> ElTimo: the CoC guarantees that i guess
<Nutzebahn> ooter: :'(
<zod_> i used to play alot of cs 1,6 in Win, but now im using ubuntu, and arnt planing to go back to the lame Microsoft Windows
<zod_> where can i download the cs 1.6?
<ArthurArchnix> are these comments accurate? http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linux/ubuntuexpert.htm   its says it's possible to do an expert install with the alternate cd, ala debian method, a method somewhere between server and complete was what I always felt was lacking...
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: lol, i know. it seems that it just doesnt seem to work right now
<erUSUL> zod_: there some guides on the net on how to install cs 1.6 + wine on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, Without reading that.. the alternate install or server installs have alot of flexibility iun configuration
<zod_> ah, i got the wine config done so all i need is to install cs 1,6 over wine?
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?opsys=Linux%20i386&lng=en&ver=9.20&platform=Linux%20i386&local=y try that
<bazhang> zod_: you need to buy cs ;]
<derdui_> i host it at imageshack:)
<erUSUL> zod_: yup (keep in mind i haven't done it myself)
<Nutzebahn> ooter: Ok.
<sinbox> is there someone that could help me finetune this script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59253/          the problem I have with it is that it doesn't open a terminal that shows the process running (as it would when I launch the app from a terminal which I would really need) and as soon as I open a terminal window it stops the process
<Nutzebahn> ooter: Thank you.
<Roconda> Hey, my microphone works ... but with skype it doenst work :s someone ?
<Achoth> zod_: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<zod_> tnx all for the tips about 1,6
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, Have you tried #Bash
<OoteR> Nutzebahn: sorry there isnt an easier solution, and appaerntly this one isnt even known to work perfectly :/
<mike_> ahh i give up
<ElTimo> Roconda: I've heard of skype being retarded like that so I don't think its just you
<mike_> screw the webcam
<sinbox> nope I'll ask there Jack_Sparrow thanks
<MilitantPot> erUSUL: Thanks again, sorted it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Roconda, I have skype beta and everything works, audio, video everything
<bazhang> mike_: what version of webcam internal or external
<erUSUL> !yay | MilitantPot
<ubot3> MilitantPot: Glad you made it! :-)
<MilitantPot> erUSUL: would i also be able to just use /dev/hda3 or does it need the UID?
<Roconda> but my microphone worked before :/
<Jack_Sparrow> MilitantPot, either
<mike_> bazhag: its internal and the uvc driver supports it but i cant seem to get it to work
<Jack_Sparrow> Roconda, check alsa mixer to be sure something didnt mute it
<MilitantPot> Ok, I'll keep that in mind for next time I nerf grub
<MilitantPot> thanks again
<mike_> bazhag: i followed the make and install tutorial on the ubuntu site but it doesnt seem to work
<zod_> so this linux world VS WIndows, who will never go back to Windows here?
<Roconda> Jack_Sparrow: my mic is 100%
<ElTimo> zod_: me
<Jack_Sparrow> Roconda, By chance did this start after the last kernel update
<zod_> oki from my point of view i will never use Windows again
<ElTimo> zod_:unless I really have to use something that's windows-only
<Python1320> My server won't go to windows ever again but don't know about my gamepc
<Hali_303> hi!
<mike_> zod_: well im dual boot but i like linux because ther webapplications run faster and smoother but like windows because it has more of thes ubuntu ftw driver support haha.. but im thinking it
<Jack_Sparrow> zod_, I paid for WIndows, SO I keep a windows partition , just in casr
<zod_> well my laptop here works perfect, with all driver suported, so i will never change back
<ElTimo> Jack_Sparrow: I paid for windows once.....
<Roconda> Jack_Sparrow: I have'nt done  a kernel upgrade in a while
<mike_> well i got the linux to help keep my windows in line if i ever get a bad ini or something i just boot here into linux and fix it then boot into windows
<Python1320> zod_, good for you then. I can't switch to linux because I have some windows-only apps that I want to use
<mike_> python cant you emu them via wine ?
<Nutzebahn> ooter: What do I do after downgrading Opera? Adobe's website doesn't say that it supports Opera for Linux?
<Python1320> And gaming is still a important thing
<Python1320> mike_, too slow
<ElTimo> Python1320: kvm is your best bet then ;)
<Nutzebahn> .
<Jack_Sparrow> Roconda, Just suggesting things that might have borked it for you..  May I suggest /join #Alsa
<Roconda> Jack_Sparrow: oh, didn't know there was an alsa channel
<Roconda> thx!
<Hali_303> SOS! if I buy an AMD Sempron 3500+ based PC, will I be able to use the AMD64 version of Ubuntu? on Wikipedia, it says that the latest sempron processors run the AMD64 instructions. does anyone have some experience? please help!
<mike_> python1320: yeah always a problem with the wine emu =[ but none the less i find it funny how mac and linux make it easy to run windows apps were ass windows it a pain in the ass to get it to run anything but windows haha
<Python1320> hehe
<MilitantPotato> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Hali_303, I would still stick to 32 bit unless you have a good base level of experience with Linux or ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Python1320> mike_, I still prefer using windows-apps in windows and linux apps in linux. Dualboot ftw
<dman> i ot tired of dual boot pretty quick
<dman> *got
<Hali_303> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, that's my opinion too. but I've just came across an athlon64 based machine with a faulty motherboard. and I need to replace this with something else capable of running the currently installed OS.
<mike_> python1320: im dual between xp pro mce and ubuntu gutsy and i like it
<nikea> i tried installed with apt-get install qt4-dev-tools qt4-designer but get unmet dependencies qt-dev-tools: Depends: libqt4-core (=4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed. Why is that happening. I have a normal gutsy install and haven't changed my sources.list at all. any idea how to fix it?
<Python1320> mike_, same :P
<mike_> python1320: like i said if you ever have a prob with a windows ini or something just boot here and fix it
<Python1320> heh
<zod_> this is an free of speach page?
<Python1320> I'm just idling here nowadays. Haven't got any problems with my linux that google couldn't fix
<mike_> hahah yeah thats how i managed to work ndiswrapper to fix my wireless probs
<Jack_Sparrow> nikea, HAve you enabled our basic repos like multiverse and universe?
<mike_> i dont get it if we have such a powerful and obviouslly superior os here than why dont manufacturers put out more linux drivers?
<ElTimo> because everyone uses windows mike_
<Jack_Sparrow> mike_, that is offtopic  but I can answer it in offtopic
<nikea> Jack_Sparrow crap. i added universe.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<nikea> Jack_Sparrow i forgot about that. i only installed one app from it.
<whitelines8EF2> can anyone tell me the time format used in /var/log/dmesg?
<nikea> Jack_Sparrow i think it was privoxy though... which doesn't use qt even.
<mike_> jack_sparrow: is there an offtopic channel i dont wanna break rules
<nikea> so confused.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Python1320> I feel like a traitor. I'm using debian in my server pc :D
<bazhang> zod_: this is the ubuntu support channel; for chit-chat go to the channel above
<mike_> python1320: isnt ubuntu a build of debian kern ?
<Python1320> yes
<murlidhar> somebody make my ubuntu splash work please
<derdui_> the errorlog, i wanna paste is too much, for the pastebin, are there any other possibillities?
<StefanW> he probaly means he isn't going hardcore enough for his server :D
<Nutzebahn> ooter?
<Python1320> Debian feels faster in my server than ubuntu
<Python1320> :D
<whitelines8EF2> I'm trying to work out when my network went down, and I can't work out the time format given by dmesg...
<audiosensecd_> erUSUL: in cube effects how to enable multiple windfghfgdf
<mike_> still no trator they are closey related right so its like more of a brother relationship between the to =P
<murlidhar> somebody make my ubuntu splash work please
<ElTimo> lol
<mike_> whats ubuntu splash?
<murlidhar> the start up screen
<dman> the splash screen
 * ElTimo waves his hands around and magically makes murlidhar's splash work
<dman> good luck. mine never worked right until i reinstalled =/
<quaal> ok so i mounted the nfs share on the client (/mnt and /media from the server) but it seems that the drives mounted in /mnt and /media on the server are not showing up on the nfs mounts in the client.
<quaal> for example i have /media/usbdisk but the files are not there
<murlidhar> i reinstalled three times still no luck
<murlidhar>  gnome-splashscreen-manager has been installed by me but still no doesn't help.
<Pici> !doesntwork | murlidhar
<ubot3> murlidhar: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<murlidhar> ok ok
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Are you trying to get a custom splash?  If the default one isnt working, what hardware are you running
<ElTimo> rofl
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, the default one isn't working
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, i have a default graphic card of intel
<fus10nx> hey guys -- have you seen this yet? http://digg.com/gaming_news/Xbox_360_85_sq_ft_screen_ON_THE_SIDE_OF_A_BUILDING_WOW
<fus10nx> errr misfire
<fus10nx> wrong room
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, actually it worked in feisty but since upgrading to gutsy it never came up
<derdui_> since i have set the loglevel from info to debug, i have a completely new errorlog, that has 900... lines, but i dont know which part i should paste, and the whole ist too long....
<rednaxel> can't install wine-0.9.56 on [k]ubuntu 7.10 / winecfg gives an error
<rednaxel> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. Unknown error (998).
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, my compiz and it's plugins are working absolutely fine. So i think it might not be because of the graphics card.
<legend2440> murlidhar:  what do you get instead of splash? text only?
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<murlidhar> legend2440, nothing just black screen.
<heymr> murlidhar: hit Ctrl F1 to see text
<murlidhar> legend2440, though after sometime i activated to see only text.
<heymr> Usplash is not working i take it?
<murlidhar> heymr, thanks i know that
<murlidhar> heymr, i want the splash to work.
<heymr> murlidhar: sorry, just trying to help. next time I won't jump in like that :P
<heymr> murlidhar: i figured as much
<murlidhar> heymr, no offends here. buddy :)
<sfears> where do you change the default program used to open things when clicked on
<Pici> sfears: Right click on the file, theres a tab in the properties for default applications
<heymr> sfears: right click "Open With..." or choose properties
<Achoth> Hello. Is it possible to put a command to autostart in Ubuntu? I want "g15daemon" to be used every time I start Ubuntu.
<sfears> isn't there a global setting?
<heymr> sfears: thats the one
<sfears> ok
<legend2440> murlidhar:  Use startup manager:
<legend2440> sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<legend2440> or change the resolution manually:
<legend2440> sudo cp /etc/usplash.conf /etc/usplash.conf_backup
<legend2440> gksudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf
<FloodBot3> legend2440: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ks3> Achoth: you want it to start when you login, or when the system boots?
<Pici> !boot | Achoth
<ubot3> Achoth: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<heymr> murlidhar: cd /boot/grub
<heymr> then edit menu.lst
<heymr> you need to add "vga=791"
<Achoth> ks3: When I login
<heymr> to your kernal line
<heymr> that will set the resolution
<murlidhar> heymr, /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=46a5e740-dfb7-4edc-beb3-94f56c7b4a70 ro vga=789 splash
<murlidhar> heymr, this is in the menu.lst
<heymr> make it a amaller resolution
<Pici> !startup | Achoth  then this
<ubot3> Achoth  then this: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<heymr> a smaller
<heymr> then you gotta recompile I think...
<heymr> i forget how to do that...
<murlidhar>  title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<murlidhar> root		(hd1,7)
<murlidhar> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=46a5e740-dfb7-4edc-beb3-94f56c7b4a70 ro vga=789 splash
<murlidhar> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<murlidhar> quiet
<FloodBot3> murlidhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<audiosensecd_> erUSUL: its working fine now but how do i enable the bottom transparencies
<Achoth> Pici: Thanks
<murlidhar> sorry
<Pici> !fb | murlidhar see this for proper vga= settings
<ubot3> murlidhar see this for proper vga= settings: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Templer> hi there - we have ubuntu gusty on our main home desktop and we have media ie film and music on it. I want to be able to share these folders with the XP users in our house. I have installed samba but running into some trouble configuring it. Anyone want to help me out here!
<heymr> yep, that should fix it. and you do not need to recompile
<bruenig> !samba
<ubot3> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<murlidhar> Pici, do ya think that might be the problem?
<Pici> murlidhar: I think it is.
<heymr> murlidhar: but try a smaller resolution then your real one, i had to do that with mine
<audiosensecd_> Pici:  its working fine my cube now but how do i enable the bottom and top transparencies
<sfears> my "open with" konqueror doesn't seem to work, open with firefox works fine.. ???
<macogw> can OOo work with MS Access files?
<sfears> isn't that OOo base macogw
<Pici> audiosensecd_: Theres a setting in ccsm to change those, if you can't find it, ask in #compiz-fusion
<heymr> sfears: try properties, then open with tab
<murlidhar> heymr, and Pici i did now 769 for 640 X 480
<macogw> sfears: well i dont know if it can handle that specific file format. i know it does MySQL and some others...but does it do *specifically* MS's?
<sfears> yeah heymr i did that.. and when i double click it doesn't do anything
<murlidhar> hopefully it should work now
<heymr> murlidhar: good luck!
<murlidhar> brb
<heymr> sfears: your in kde right?
<sfears> not sure macogw but there's one good way to find out
<sfears> well.. i installed kubuntu & then installed ubuntu studio.. so it's kind of a hybrid
<heymr> you mean dual boot...?
<Templer> is there like an example of a smb.conf file for samba that i can make slight adjustments to ie paths cause that guide is a bit over my head
<heymr> oh i see
<erUSUL> !swat | Templer
<sfears> konqueror works fine usually
<ubot3> Templer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<moura> hello ubuntu friends :)
<Templer> how do i run swat sorry im stupid
<moura> sorry to disturb
<moura> can anyone help me install a wireless from intel ?
<moura> i'm really a noob
<sfears> what's the model of your card moura?
<moura> hi sfears
<heymr> lspi | Wireless
<moura> it's from intel
<sfears> hello
<asfak> can i get gnome 2.22 packages for ubuntu gutsy ?
<moura> 1 second
<murlidhar> no guesses
<murlidhar> nothing happened
<murlidhar> just plain black big screen
<heymr> murlidhar: humdinger! keep trying :D  did you try gui option sum ?
<moura> it's the intel pro wireless 3945
<cherva> how can I permanently add a dir to my $PATH ?
<erUSUL> Templer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<murlidhar> heymr, i have it installed
<moura> ubuntu installed it with a driver
<moura> it finds wireless networks but doesn't work
<erUSUL> cherva: redefine PATh in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<doug__> i need an iso burner for gutsy gnome please, and not k3b anyone know any others?
<moura> i can't really know why :(
<murlidhar> brb
<erUSUL> doug__: right click on the iso and choose burn to disc
<sfears> moura open up a terminal and type "ping www.google.com"
<Jack_Sparrow> doug__, right click iso and write to disk is how I do it
<lee112> hi everyone can enyone recommend a good antivirus as avg isnt free anymore for linux
<PunkisDead> Hello all, someone knows if wifi usb key is supported now, my key is a D-Link G122 rev.C1 (Bx is already suppoorted, but nothing about C1)
<moura> sfears: i'm connected with cable
<doug__> Jack_Sparrow:  will it be a bootable ?
<moura> with wi fi i can't even open a webpage
<sfears> ohhh.. hummm
<heymr> moura: check archlinux wikis, they rock, search for "wireless" and there is a list of drivers
<moura> i have a new package to install the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> doug__, yes, if the original iso is..
<moura> but i don't really know how to do that
<moura> i met ubuntu at 2 weeks
<moura> since then i'v read a lot of manuals
<moura> but it's not easy
<sfears> you may have to use ndiswrapper moura.. but if you say it's detecting wireless networks it sounds like something else to me.. ndiswrapper is a way to make windows drivers work
<doug__> Jack_Sparrow:  it is a xp pro iso i am making right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> moura, Please keep your questions on one line...
<moura> Jack_Sparrow: i'm sorry
<moura> won't do it again
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lee112> does anybody bother with antivirus for ubuntu?
<sfears> moura.. is your wireless card plugged in?
<brobostigon> lee112: no
<erUSUL> lee112: i do not see the need for using one
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus | lee112
<ubot3> lee112: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<derdui_> ok, i have ist:) can anybody help me please? and say me whats wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59266/
<moura> sfears:  yup
<sfears> is it usb?
<moura> no
<pixael> leell2: nope you can use clamav if you are para
<Pici> lee112: Unless you are serving mail or acting as a fileserver for windows clients, theres no need for antivirus (and even then, its to protect them, not you)
<moura> i have a laptop toshiba tecra 8
<snama> hey whats up
<legend2440> !antivirus | lee112
<ubot3> lee112: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<sfears> in a terminal type "lspci" and past the line that's closest to your wireless card
<Jack_Sparrow> derdui_, You need to tell people the basics of the problem and not just post a link .. thanks
<lee112> thanks everyone
<moura> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<sfears> lspci... "ls" for list "pci" for the pci bus that your hardware is connected to
<sfears> cool.. hold on moura
<snama> can anyone help me make one of my two soundcards default? as there is no alsaconf in ubuntu i ask here. the reason is that i need the joystick port for use with a midi adapter.
<moura> nice!
<moura> i'm learning i'm learning :D
<snama> the card i want for default is built in
<snama> it has no joystick port
<snama> anyone?
<faileas> hmm
<vignesh> can i use ubuntustudio as general purpose ubuntu ??
<Fat-head> if i installed something from source, how would i uninstall it afterwards ?
<snama> yes you can
<faileas> can someone tell me the command for mounting a cd image?
<faileas> Fat-head: thats why you should use checkinstall instead of make install
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh, We dont support ubuntustudio in here..
<sfears> moura.. system/administration/network get into the properties of your intel card
<kondom> :E
<kondom> is my nick family friendly?
<sfears> kondom.. haha
<vignesh> Jack_Sparrow, oh sorry..
<visof> hello
<audiosensecd_> Jack_Sparrow: what was the setting for multiple window when you rotate a cube?
<visof> how can i extract zip file?
<Adrenalin`> Any ideea why mine ubuntu doesn't have the "man" command ? (Have some kind of cutted ubuntu), and how to install the man ?
<Fat-head> faileas but is there a way to uninstall something installed from source?
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd_, ask in compiz
<visof> what is the required command?
<kondom> visof, unzip
<snama> well vignesh i can tell you that ubuntu studio is just the regulair ubuntu with audio purpose packages
<Bucketphase> Hi
<snama> and some other theme
<sfears> hello Bucketphase
<snama> and icons
<vignesh> snama, can i use that in place of normal ubuntu?? will all the packages be supported??
<moura> sfears: wireless properties ?
<snama> yes
<Bucketphase> I need some help burning an ISO to a DVD. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good program for doing such. Preferably GUI, there is no honour in wasting your last DVD-R :D
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd_, While I am in that channel...  I try to avoid providing support in there
<snama> as far as i know it uses the same repositories
<sfears> in the network box there should be a few things listed.. highlight your wireless card & click on properties
<snama> its the same ubuntu as the regulair one
<Jack_Sparrow> Adrenalin`, what version did you install?
<moura> sfears: done
<derdui_> ok, the problem is, that my printer doenst print but i can see in in cups, the printing orders are also listet.... i guess its a probl with usb, because i cant change my mashine to local printer... and so it doesnt open the usb port... the link is my errorlog, after i changed the loglevel in the cupsd.conf from info to debug Jack_Sparrow
<audiosensecd_> Jack_Sparrow: sorry he he he
<sfears> what's in there moura.. is there a name in the network name? are thte connection settings set to automatic?
<Jack_Sparrow> derdui_, Gotta be a cannon printer..ugh
<moura> sfears: yup
<moura> the wireless network i connect to in windows is present
<moura> i put all the settings
<sfears> is the name of the network the network you want to be connected to?
<moura> password
<moura> dchp settings to automatic
<derdui_> yes, that right Jack_Sparrow
<lordleemo> Bucketphase: http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/ if you want a gui
<moura> and nothing
<moura> i read something about it on internet
<moura> i shoul install a new package from intel
<Bucketphase> Thanks, I'll check it out.
<legend2440> faileas:  to mount iso    sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso mountpoint
<sfears> in the title bar what's listed "wlan1"?
<moura> iwifi
<MasterShrek> i have a computer with an xserver open (i use vnc to connect to it) but sometimes i ssh to it, is there a way i can start a program in the xserver through ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | moura
<ubot3> moura: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moura> or something like that
<moura> sorry again :(
<sfears> ok
<sfears> in terminal type iwconfig
<Brandon_> arg what is with this random "WARNING: POSSIBLE DNS SPOOFING DETECTED!" thing when I try and use ssh sometime. How do I get rid of it
<Adrenalin`> Any ideea why mine ubuntu doesn't have the "man" command ? (Have some kind of cutted ubuntu), and how to install the man ?
<icmp_> rm .ssh/known_hosts
<Ashfire908> what would i use to delete all but certian files/folder from a directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> moura, please understand that when 15 of the lines on my screen are yours and each one has two or three words.. it isnt helpful
<moura> jack u are right
<legend2440> !iso | faileas
<ubot3> faileas: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Adrenalin`> I mean.. Have a special low size ubuntu for colinux, and it doesn't have the man command (I think removed for the size), any way to reinstall it ?
<icmp_> moura, try to be less to the point please. That'd help everyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> Adrenalin`, What ubuntu disk did you use to install
<Adrenalin`> Jack_Sparrow no, I used a image for colinux
<The_Entropy> hello everyone
<moura> well from what i read on ubuntu foruns that's a general problem
<moura> but ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Adrenalin`, Perhaps they have a channel
<sfears> moura, sorry.. type ifconfig into a terminal.. is there an inet addr: listed beside the name of your wireless
<Jeriath> anyone have any idea what is causing this.....im using samba to mount a share
<Adrenalin`> They have.. But the command is for ubuntu.. Can't find any package with "man", hah, funny
<Jeriath> session request to 192.168.0.5 failed (Called name not present)
<Jeriath> session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
<Jeriath> session request to *SMBSERVER failed (Called name not present)
<Jeriath> NetBIOS over TCP disabled -- no workgroup available
<The_Entropy> I just finished upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10(yes I know, was long due) anyway, now 3D performance is really bad and it wasn't before
<Jeriath> this is what i get when i try to mount:  tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Jeriath> SMB connection failed
<moura> sfears: ty for the help m8
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeriath, Please stop
<moura> stay cool
<Slipping420> can someone help me with a graphic driver issue
<Jeriath> ?
<The_Entropy> anyone have an idea on what may be wrong?
<sfears> do you have your WORKGROUP on both machines set to the same thing Jeriath
<bazhang> The_Entropy: what card and what driver and how did you install please
<sfears> your welcome moura
<Jeriath> not sure....one is a windows machine and one is ubuntu
<snama> can anyone help me set one of my two soundcards default? its one built in (Via HD audio) and another Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 (EMU10K1)
<Jeriath> how do i check the workgroup for ubuntu
<The_Entropy> card is an intel card, can't find the relevant line in lspci right now, which is really weird
<Jeriath> nvm
<Jeriath> no
<The_Entropy> upgraded from the update manager
<AtomicSpark> I'm trying to add network printers on a network that has a lot of them, i don't want ubuntu to autofind them, i want to specify an ip address to go to. is there anyway to manually add a printer?
<The_Entropy> the binary driver is xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Jeriath> the server is in mshome apparently and the windows machine is in workgroup
<sfears> system/administration/network general tab
<ghfreak51> can someone give me the link to a good ISO burner.. one that burns the entire 700MB of ubuntu
<snama> on windows? or on linux?
<The_Entropy> there's also xserver-xorg-video-i810 they're both installed(although they didn't use to be)
<sfears> make sure the host name matches your windows workgroup
<bazhang> ghfreak51: for windows or ubuntu
<snama> ghfreak
<The_Entropy> which is also weird
<ghfreak51> ubuntu
<Slipping420> can someone please im me
<snama> gnomebaker?
<ghfreak51> i'm burning it with wiondows
<snama> aha
<snama> infrarecorder
<bazhang> isorecorder2 ghfreak51
<Jack_Sparrow> ghfreak51, isorecorder
<ghfreak51> thanks!
<snama> +oh
<snama> i thought you meant burning
<snama> nevermind
<Jack_Sparrow> snama, isorecorder is a burner
<snama> yeah
<vignesh> wikipedia says, "ubuntustudio can be installed from existing ubuntu via apt" ... any idea of how to do it??
<The_Entropy> bazhang, okay this is really weird, the graphic card is no longer listed in either lspci or the hardware information applet
<snama> it just sounded like making an iso out of cd
<sfears> hold on a sec entropy
<snama> by its name
<ghfreak51> i need a burner.. the ones i keep getting only burn 81.3MB of the file
<bazhang> vignesh: add their repos and whatever apps you want
<zod_> omg i ust love the linux world allready, did install and fine calibrade all to day ;)
<bastid_raZor> ghfreak51; i like some KDE apps .. K3b being one of them.. K3b kicks tail for a burning application
<Mikey> I'm getting a kernel panic.  I was updating while running VM ware, then out of nowhere gnome seemed to disapear.  So I restarted and I get this Ramdisk out of compressed data invalid compressed format (err=1) kernel panick -  not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unkown block (0,0)
<vignesh> bazhang, can u plz tel in detail?
<bazhang> The_Entropy: that is odd..
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | Slipping420
<ubot3> Slipping420: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<zod_> any pro hackers here?
<Slipping420> sorry\
<Slipping420> im trying to get my monitor to work at a different resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> zod_, Hacking discussion is ot
<sfears> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mikey> !kernel panic
<ubot3> Factoid kernel panic not found
<zod_> ah sorry about that Jack_Sparrow my bad
<Slipping420> but everytime i change it it goes back to hte default
<vignesh> sfears, which repo should i add..??
<The_Entropy> bazhang, http://pastebin.ca/938468 is the full lspci output
<sfears> hold
<vignesh> sfears, it says package ubuntustudio-desktop not found..
<Lifeisfunny> Does the channel bot have a webpage that can help me set up the firewall for that port113 ident that some IRC networks require?
<The_Entropy> ah it is in there
<zod_> come again? kenel panic? who got that?
<The_Entropy> bazhang, nevermind, it is in there >_>
<Mikey> Is there a way to fix the kernel in ubuntu instead of reinstalling?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slipping420, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<The_Entropy> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) that's the relevant line
<taner> hi
<The_Entropy> don't know how I missed it >_>
<zod_> well u can try to update the kenel Mikey, if posseble
<sfears> try adding repo http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<Lifeisfunny> hey taner
<shane_> I can only get one desktop on my display.  Has that been fixed yet?
<vignesh> sfears, thanku..
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikey, Are you running ubuntu from vm in windows?
<sfears> i'm not exactally sure which one it is.. i'm pretty sure the ubuntustudio.org isn't active anymore
<bazhang> back in a bit
<Mikey> zod_: I cannot even get into ubuntu.  How can I update the kernel from livecd
<sfears> let mne know if that works vignesh
<vignesh> sfears, sure..
<esref> loo
<Mikey> Jack_Sparrow: No
<taner> yes i see
<esref> ooo shit
<jussi01> !ohmy | esref
<ubot3> esref: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zod_> mikey to fix ure ubuntu im not sure about that live cd, i have ubuntu as main os now, and fix all problems there, try to burn out an new Ubuntu disk, not sure if that is any help but try that
<Mikey> Jack_Sparrow:  I run windows in VMserver on Ubuntu
<esref> ok dude
<esref> no problem
<taner> ok no matter
<mincevv> I have problems with my Canon ip4300 printer in Ubuntu 7.10. Most tutorials I found are about installing, mine printer is installed and works. But.. Colors I get out are darker than it should be. Any tip how to fix this?
<Mikey> Jack_Sparrow: While during an update, gnome disapeared
<Mikey> Jack_Sparrow: now I have a kernel panick
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikey, can you get cli in recovery mode
<finalbeta> Does evolution support http over rpc?
<Sl4y3r> !res
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikey, Did you EVER use automatix or envy?
<Mikey> Jack_Sparrow: Recovery doesn't work, and No
<bullgard4> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/86080/ shows a 'Math coprocessor' but my Laptop does not have any math coprocessor. What does lspnp show here?
<Laruft> how can I mount hd ubuntu/ntfs xp partitions from the live cd install
<x_> hey
<x_> I installed my own version of amsn and kubuntu keeps replacing it.
<x_> how do I prevent it from being updated?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning | x_
<ubot3> x_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<x_> Jack_Sparrow, amsn_0.97-0+svn20070418~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<x_> this is the package
<x_> how do I pin it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Read the tutorial
<x_> Jack_Sparrow, I edited /etc/apt/preferences, but still doesn't solve the problem
<x_> In fact
<x_> I had to create it
<x_> because it did not exist
<Cyberai> is anyone else having the problem where the scim applet keeps popping up and switching your keyboard to armenian? I wouldn't complain, but my keyboard keeps taking over the local tenement housing and threatening to cut off peoples fingers over rent.
<Mikey> Jack_Sparrow: Was your tutorial referenced to me?
<sim_bool> Hi
<bool> anyone alive?
<bool> sim_bool: hi to you too
<The_Entropy> yep
<Dr3w> Hello!
<The_Entropy> 'sup?
<sfears> if i have a windows laptop connected wirelessly & a crossover cabled hooked up to my linux laptop how do i connect to the net? is that why i would need to set up a gateway?
<Dr3w> Can anyone help me please?  I am trying to do an apt-get install proftpd on a new install of 6.06LTS and am getting size missmatch errors "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/proftpd/proftpd-common_1.2.10-27ubuntu3.1_i386.deb  Size mismatch"
<Bucketphase> um
<Bucketphase> Acetoneiso refused to install =/
<Jeriath> sfears: i changed the workgroup, but i still cant mount anything
<Bucketphase> Any other ideas?
<sfears> have you rebooted jeriath?
<even> hi, i'm installing the xubuntu-desktop, but installing acpid, that give me a error opening /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy. and dpkg stops. what i can do ?!
<Dr3w> I have tried apt-get update and apt-get update --fix-missing, but still get the errors.
<Jeriath> yep
<sfears> Dr3w, have you updated your apt?.. sudo apt-get update
<Dr3w> I have also tried removing the gb frmo my apt-sources and still get the errors.
<Dr3w> sfears yes, done that.
<Bucketphase> Uhhhhhhh
<Bucketphase> Are there any other options to acetoneiso?
<Jack_Sparrow> x_, http://cse.ucdavis.edu/users/sbeards/blog/pinning-software-packages-in-ubuntu                What did you add to preferences?
<x_> Jack_Sparrow, the problem is, the package versions are the same...
<x_> except that kubuntu considers one newer than the other
<x_> they are the same version, but one is linked against tk 8.4 and the other against tk 8.5
<Booh-> I will reinstall my laptop from scratch... It's HP TX1418CA amd turion, nvidia.  Should I used AMD64 or 32bits version?  Is 64bits version enough mature now?
<TuTUXG__> Booh-, no java and flash on 64 bits
<TuTUXG__> Booh-, sort of
<deviank> vmware/virtualbox or any better prog to run xp as a vm on uvuntu?
<Mikey> I'm getting a kernel panic.  I was updating while running VM ware, then out of nowhere gnome seemed to disapear.  So I restarted and I get this Ramdisk out of compressed data invalid compressed format (err=1) kernel panick -  not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unkown block (0,0)
<Dr3w> exit
<Dr3w> oops :0
<sebrock_> can anypne help me, Im trying pbuilder on mythtv
<sebrock_> http://www.pastebin.ca/938482
<Booh-> If I re-download the installation, are updates included?
<cptmorgan> i have a module 3w_xxxx and i need to replace it with 3w_95xxx which is already compiled... what would be the proper way to tell ubuntu to use that module instead of 3w_xxxx? blacklist 3w_xxxx and add 3w_95xx to /etc/modules? if so where do i dump the new module /var/lib/modules...?
<pete> hm... I'm on an Acer 5100, default resolution is 1280 X 800 but I can't seem to revert back to that default
<pete> ideas anyone?
<^4nDr3s> pete: i think you will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> pete, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<jagggy> eval: my $var = 'doesnt matter'; @var2 = split (/ /,  $var); print "$var[0] $var[1]";
<pete> thanks
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, pastebinit?
<pete> I'll give that a try
<gigo> under which section will I find libstdc++5 in packages.ubuntu.com ?
<jagggy> err :s ???
<jagggy> uup wrong channel excuse me
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, type that line in a term and see
<strabes> could someone help me run the patch located on this website? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519737
<ubot3> Gnome bug 519737 in iPod "Duplicate tracks added to library after pluging in ipod" [Normal,New]
<frank_> gigo: just do a search for it. it's in main
<gigo> frank_: ok
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, nifty XD
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, Sure saves me time and explanations
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, =/ but no ubuntu pastebins
<Warlink> hey guys.. jeg just installet ubuntu on my desktop.. but I can't coneckt to the internet.. any idear of what to do..?
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, Actually, canoe in upstreamdev will uyse ubuntu's bins
<lamppost> strapes: I am on my way out but try looking up the program diff
<lamppost> strabes *
<bullgard4> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/86080/ shows a 'Math coprocessor' but my Laptop does not have any math coprocessor. What does lspnp show here?
<strabes> lamppost: when i run the patch command it asks me which file to patch, and i don't know what to put in there
<lamppost> Ive never really done it myself
<lamppost> It should do it automatically as far as I know
<strabes> oh =\ well thanks anyway
<lamppost> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=106519&action=edit
<gigo> strabes: you can do something like: patch -p0 < file.patch
<frank_> bullgard4: maybe it's just the floating point unit of your cpu. math coprocessors haven't existed in a long time
<gigo> strabes: to do this you have to place the patch file in the project directory and enter that command.
<strabes> gigo: ok, how do I find out the project directory?
<bullgard4> frank_: I'd appreciate a more sound explanation.
<gigo> strabes: you should know it because you are going to apply the patch to something, aren't you?
<lamppost> strabes: The programs on ubuntu usually aren't compiled by the end user so the source code probably isn't there if you didn't install it by hand
<drc> bullgard4:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprocessor
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, pastebinit does support -b command arg's but not the ubuntu pastebin.. let me work on that..
<strabes> gigo: yes, it's a rhythmbox patch. It is just the rhythmbox from the repos though.
<lamppost> You have to download the source, apply the patch to the directory, and then compile it
<strabes> lamppost: correct
<strabes> lamppost: oh, alright. this will be an adventure
<Alaerus> I couldn't switch my wireless on! so I am using my LAN cable instead.. how can I switch my wireless on? Intel wireless pro 3945ABG
<Alaerus> please help
<gigo> strabes: hmm. see what lampost has said. you'll have to get the source code and copy the patch to the source code directory and then run the command I gave.
<strabes> gigo: awesome. will do, thanks a lot
<hanabi> Hi.. I have a DWL-650+ Cardbus adapter which I can't seem to get working.. I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 - the Gutsy Gibbon
<lamppost> when you download source there is usually an instruction on how to compile it too, good luck, bye
<bullgard4> drc: Did you read the article you are referencing?
<Spegulo> hi all
<drc> yes
<noble-> When I try to enter a new server name into my server list in Xchat, it changes right back to (newserver/6667) every single time. I even tried editing xchat's server list and it still ignores it. Any ideas how I can actually enter a new servername in my server list?
<bullgard4> drc: Where is there written the answer to the question which I have put?
<RanBlade> Hello all, I have been trying to install ubuntu on my machine but every time I try to start it up the monitor goes out of sync when ubuntu would be loading up. been searching the net for awhile and cant find anyhting when trying to install it.
<dav7> What would be the fastest way to write a sort of animation system for "low power" PCs? I think think that running a pile of images is probably the best idea, but maybe an exotic system that "prereads" a pile of images then writes them into some sort of "only update changed pixels" system would probably be the "crazy solution" that would give max performance.
<frank_> bullgard4: from that article: These on-chip floating point processors are still referred to as coprocessors because they operate in parallel with the main CPU
<Spegulo> is anibody from russia here?
<frank_> !ru | Spegulo
<ubot3> Spegulo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<civico> hola
<MasseR> Hi. Burning dvd crashes my computer and therefore ruins my dvd's. I'm using kubuntu, but it is not related to k3b only since using cdrecord also crashes
<bullgard4> frank_: Thank you very much for commenting.
<drc> bullgard4:  "What does lspnp show here?" Sorry, it does not answer <that> question.  I misnderstood "I'd appreciate a more sound explanation." to mean why math coprocessor weren't used nowadays.  My error, sorry
<dav7> But I'm thinking that... hm... I'd require C for that... so what would be the best solution that didn't require any sort of C(.*) usage?
<bullgard4> drc: Thank you very much for your cooperation.
<Aragorn94> im wondering why iTunes wont install when i download it for ubuntu....
<Aragorn94> is it true that you can install itunes on ubuntu
<geirha> !itunes | Aragorn94
<ubot3> Aragorn94: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Mikey> !panic
<ubot3> Factoid panic not found
<Aragorn94> hmm, i know its not available on linux, but i'd heard it was on ubuntu.... lol
<Aragorn94> oh well
<Mikey> !kernel panic
<ubot3> Factoid kernel panic not found
<geirha> Aragorn94: if it's available on ubuntu, it's available on linux and vice versa
<MasseR> Ubuntu is linux
<Aragorn94> i'll just switch to windoze xp every time i need itunes
<Aragorn94> yeah, i know
<bullgard4> Aragorn94: Consider installing Rhythmbox.
<Mikey> Can I not just mount the root partition and do a chroot envireonement and update the kernel
<Aragorn94> i have that bullgard4
<^4nDr3s> Aragorn94: maybe you can install it with wine
<Aragorn94> i tried wine
<Aragorn94> thats what i meant
<Aragorn94> it wouldnt install though :\
<geirha> Aragorn94: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<moi-meme> any suggestions on how to access an HP 7580 networked printer?  I can access the device from the browser but cannot print to it
<Aragorn94> thank you geirha
<Alaerus> can you give me any ideas how to switch on my intel pro wireless adapter 3945ABG? the switch button doesn't work
<MasseR> It burns for about 30 mb's but then it crases
<smick2> My install completed of Hardy Heron, but just like last night's 7.10 install, GRUB couldn't write itself. I'm using the live cd right now, is there some instructions for fixing this problem and getting grub to create itself?
<DonkeyKong101> when does the new release coming out?
<noam_> Aragorn94, they say itunes works on latest wine
<tritium> !hardy | DonkeyKong101
<ubot3> DonkeyKong101: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<StefanW> DonkeyKong101: end ofapril
<bluebanana> hello, everyone. i'm configuring ekiga (sip softphone) for the first time. Page 5 (of 10) is about "NAT Type". STUN Test Result: Cone Nat. How do I know if my router does not natively support SIP or H.323? We have a linksys G router.
<Aragorn94> noam_ according to the link geirha gave me, itunes will not work even on wine :\
<DonkeyKong101> ok cool
<^4nDr3s> smick2:  try following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Aragorn94> but i can always switch to windoze xp every time i use itunes, i guess
<noam_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10543
<smick2> Thanks ^4dDr3s
<noam_> "as of wine 0.9.57 the itunes music store seems to work"
<Harkins> Nautilus sometimes asks me for the password to a keyring -- where can I change this password?
<amidaniel> Aragorn94: itunes should run fine under just about any nix environment .. what problem are you having?
<^4nDr3s> Aragorn94: what you need itones for, there are other good players inlinux
<enzo> is it possible to launch a script with screen in cron ?
<gcc_> тут русские есть?:)
<thehumanerror> why does "ls -lah .*" list all the contents of the hidden files but "cp -r .*" copy *all* *of* *the* *files* in the working directory
<enzo> i get the error 'Must be connected to a terminal' when i put screen php script.php in cron
<Aragorn94> amidaniel and ^4nDr3s nevermind
<amidaniel> hrmkay
<jarmes> i have recently install vsftpd and was wondering if it is possible to automatically set the file permissions of uploaded files
<jarmes> it appears to default to 600
<^4nDr3s> !ipod
<ubot3> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Lovecats> can someone please explain to me about the "General" panel in the Network Settings dialog? there are 2 items under "Host Settings", Host name: and Domain name
<^4nDr3s> !ipod | Aragorn94
<ubot3> Aragorn94: please see above
<^4nDr3s> !ipod > Aragorn94
<geirha> noam_, Aragorn94: indeed, rated silver now. guess that guide is getting too old then :)
<renfrew> does anyone know of a listing of PGP/GPG key servers online?  I hosed my key files :(
<ItchyHobo> !RockBox
<ubot3> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<amidaniel> renfrew: subkeys.pgp.net ?
<renfrew> thanks amidaniel!
<Jeriath> anyone recommend an ftp client that supports sftp
<Aragorn94> !RockBox
<ubot3> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Jeriath> like graphical version
<drc> renfrew:  pgp.mit.edu
<Aragorn94> i'll try rockbox
<thehumanerror> GNOME's FTP support doesn't support SFTP?
<Jeriath> whats it called?
<Jeriath> i have no idea
<Jeriath> dont use linux a lot
<Jeriath> windows machine is just down atm
<thehumanerror> okay, you don't have to start a program
<^4nDr3s> Aragorn94: it is pretty good and you can install plenty of games xDD
<geirha> thehumanerror: places -> connect to -> Type: SSH is actually sftp
<thehumanerror> really? I thought Windows was really reliable ;)
<Aragorn94> i dont need games
<Jeriath> yea
<Jeriath> ok
<thehumanerror> geirha: thanks, it wasn't me asking though :)
<Jeriath> windows it a pita
<Mikey> IS there a guru around who has expierence in fixing kernels
<thehumanerror> Jeriath: you got that? Just follow that, you should find it does what you need
<Aragorn94> Can RockBox play songs that I bought from the iTunes Store but have not burned onto a disc yet?
<MasseR> Burning dvd crashes my computer and therefore ruins my dvd's. I'm using kubuntu, but it is not related to k3b only since using cdrecord also crashes
<thehumanerror> it'll remember the connection for you, although sometimes that can be annoying
<geirha> thehumanerror: well, now you know anyway :p
<moi-meme> any suggestions on how to access an HP 7580 networked printer?  I can access the device from the browser but cannot print to it
<Mikey> Is there a guru around who has expierence in fixing kernels
<thehumanerror> Aragorn94: definitely not, those songs are restricted with digital restrictions management
<Aragorn94> thehumanerror: dang....
<thehumanerror> unless they are the odd ones that don't use DRM (they have an experiment going on with EMI songs don't they?)
<thehumanerror> you might be able to find software that can decrypt them, but you almost certainly won't find that here
<Aragorn94> i'll have to switch to windoze xp for itunes
<thehumanerror> so don't ask
<CreativeEmbassy> my computer just started acting weird
<mincevv> moi-meme: with windows you need to make that port... Didn't do it with Ubuntu but ther is starter idea
<Jeriath> it didnt do anything
<thehumanerror> I would ditch iTunes ASAP, stick with Windows if you want, but don't buy encrypted music
<Alaerus> come on.. who will help me with my wireless problem?!
<CreativeEmbassy> and when I restarted it, xwindows didn't come up
<Jeriath> nothing came up when i hit connect :/
<CreativeEmbassy> :-(
<CreativeEmbassy> but when I ran startx, it worked fine
<thehumanerror> Aragorn94 or Jeriath, you can /msg me in a bit if you want, but I have to go eat
<thehumanerror> I'll stick about
<CreativeEmbassy> some of my programs are missing now...
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm missing compiz-switch and swiftweasel
<Aragorn94> thehumanerror: i dont need to
<geirha> Jeriath: it should've created a bookmark of sorts, that you can double click on to connect
<renfrew> thanks DRC.. I can't remember which server I posted my public key to though lol.. need a list... oh well back to google :)
<CreativeEmbassy> anyone identify with my symptoms?
<Jeriath> oh
<DRebellion> Is the firefox-3.0 package in the repos beta 4?
<Jeriath> xchat hid it :P
<Jeriath> thanks
<CreativeEmbassy> I don't think I changed any system settings
<Aragorn94> i have feisty fawn and im considering installing gutsy gib. but i've heard its got problems. is it better or worse than feisty?
<Jeriath> now i just have to find my name
<Jeriath> since apparently i can see any file on the server :/
<Ax-Ax> Hm.. "axel@hollywood:~$ find /home/axel/ -name unreal*" does search but "axel@hollywood:~$ find /home/axel/ -name Unreal*" gets "find: paths must precede expression"
<exneo> hey my creative zen doesn't work with gnomad what do I do
<Aragorn94>  i have feisty fawn and im considering installing gutsy gib. but i've heard its got problems. is it better or worse than feisty?
<geirha> Ax-Ax: find /home/axel -name "Unreal*"   # it's important that you either escape or quote the wildcards
<geirha> Ax-Ax: and you can use -iname for case insensitive search
<Ax-Ax> oh
<ItchyHobo> Aragorn94, used em both gutsy is way better
<frank_> Aragorn94: try the gutsy livecd to see if hardware works well before upgrading
<Cale1> gutsy is better imo
<CreativeEmbassy> anyone have an answer to my question?
<ItchyHobo> Aragorn94, but had some serious issues with firefox and my intel 965 (compiz doesn't support it)
<Aragorn94> ItchyHobo: Isn't the installation like two hours long?
<da> Is audio & video hardware of Sony Vaio CR series supported on ubuntu?
<ItchyHobo> Aragorn94, nope
<Aragorn94> ItchyHobo: how long?
<geirha> Aragorn94: there's always people that have problems with ubuntu, and typically see posts where gutsy has problems because that's the latest release and everyone uses it
<ItchyHobo> Aragorn94, dont remeber exactly but it is definitely not 2 hours long :)
<geirha> Aragorn94: s/and typically/and you typically/
<Aragorn94> geirha: ok i wont waste my time lol
<Aragorn94> i just wont fool with it
<ItchyHobo> Aragorn94, firefox is't very stable on gutsy, mine has issues with java and opening new windows; it just freezes
<ItchyHobo> Aragorn94, sometimes it works fine
<ItchyHobo> Aragorn94, and yeah google toolbar with firefox also has some probs
<Aragorn94> To all Ubuntu users, Last.fm rocks! [although that is a bit off-topic] :\
<Mikey> Is there a guru around who has expierence in fixing kernels
<compbrain> Mikey: Fixing kernels?
<ItchyHobo> Aragorn94, but the saddest thing is i didn't get to enjoy compiz cuz i have an intel965ryck motherboard :(
<Aragorn94> hmph
<ItchyHobo> Mikey, did u try threatening the kernel with a knife?
<Mikey> compbrain: Yes, going into a chroot environment and rebuilding the kernel
<Aragorn94> ItchyHobo: kernels are quite good on salads
<killme> I have a problem with my Ubuntu gipsy gibbon, and it's that when I'm not working on the computer for a while, it suspends(?) and after that I'm not able to "wake it up" so I have to reboot
<killme> any ideas ?
<Mikey> ItchyHobo: No, Ubuntu was updating a couple of days agos and ever since then I have had a kernel panic
<Gary_inNYC> panic?
<^4nDr3s> killme: i think there is a bug related to that, i have the same prob
<ItchyHobo> basically cant u restore your kernel and then reinstall
<Mikey> fdisk -l won't even show me any partitions, but a gentoo livecd works
<ItchyHobo> anybody knows how to do that?
<killme> ^4nDr3s ah
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: sudo fdisl -l
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: sudo fdisk -l
<conb123> hi i am having trouble with my ubuntu it happens when booting from the live cd and from the hard drive what happens is everything logs in it gets on to the desktop i then get about 30 seconds to 5 mins worth of use out of it then everything just locks up
<Cann0n> conb123, dont boot live. install it.
<AmirCyber> Salam :D
<Mikey> ^4nDr3s:  Right, Now I i mount it, how would I rebuild the kernel
<conb123> i have a foxconn 945g7ma-8ks2h mobo and an ati raedon x1950 pro 256mb grpahics card
<conb123> ive installed it
<geirha> killme: some hardware don't work well with suspend I'm afraid. Does hibernate work? you can change the settings in system -> preferences -> power management. Change it to hibernate or turn off when battery is low, and to just blank the screen when idle for example
<Cann0n> conb123, so it just locks up?
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: i can't help you with that, im not experienced with kernels.. but you might want to reinstall it
<conb123> i was just saying it happens when booting from hdd and from live disxc
<conb123> ^disc
<ItchyHobo> !emule
<ubot3> Factoid emule not found
<Cann0n> conb123, did you check the md5 of the .iso before you burned it to a cd?
<ItchyHobo> !amule
<ubot3> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1315 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<conb123> no but i did a netboot install
<conb123> so i didn't need to worry about it
<Mikey> ^4nDr3s: I'm kind of tired of having to reinstall ubuntu.  It seems to crap out every month.  And all it does is used for by me is surfing the net and running vmserver.
<conb123> aka poor mans install lol
<geirha> killme: if suspend is a feature you want, you should go to launchpad.net and search for your model, or report a new bug if there's no bug allready. Someone will eventually get it fixed
<ItchyHobo> can amule be used anonymously?
<Mikey> ^4nDr3s: I would rather not reinstall, there should be a way for me to rebuild the kernel like in gentoo I am hoping
<_Oz_> Mikey: ubuntu is "crapping out" on you?  something is definitely not right.  I install ubuntu once and can months without rebooting.
<Cann0n> conb123, try downloading the iso and checking the md5. an error could have occurred when you netbooted it
<conb123> no i did an install using these files one second
<killme> geirha: I don't need that as a feature, I just want to avoid suspending
<geirha> !kernel | Mikey
<ubot3> Mikey: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Mikey> _Oz_:  I'm not sure if VMserver is just way to unstable on ubuntu.  But I use many different linux distros and ubuntu has just not been playing nice with me
<frank_> ItchyHobo: I don't think so. it has traffic shaping protection but that's it
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: aas i said, im not experienced with kernels, but i do know that you can install other kernles using apt-get... maybe you can reinstall it. i think it is something like: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kernel-image...
<geirha> killme: the the power management settings is what you want to change
<conb123> http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<_Oz_> Mikey: you're using it in vmware?  I'd try vbox...  I think vbox is far superior.
<Gary_inNYC> ever try Virtualbox?
<conb123> and ubuntu for dos
<sdaugherty> I'm having some trouble with X in 7.10 with an ATI All-in-wonder 9200. I just get a black screen when X starts. My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/mfb0509a and my server log is here: http://rafb.net/p/JKv1IP76.html
<conb123> so there was no iso involved
<_Oz_> Gary_inNYC has the right idea, Mikey.  VirtualBox.  Do it.
<Mikey> ^4nDr3s: I had already thought about that, but I would need to reinstall that kernel in a chroot envireonment
<killme> geirha: sorry for the n00b question, but which file is the one I should touch?
<Cann0n> conb123, what is your internet service provider?
<_Oz_> I use virtualbox.  It is awesome.
<ItchyHobo> frank_, so u cant use it via tor; how is privacy on the eD2k networks?
<_Oz_> Mikey: recommend you join the channel #vbox
<conb123> and also i have various i386 copies of ubuntu and one was actually delivered to me and that does it aswell
<conb123> errr bulldog
<conb123> why
<conb123> ?
<eean> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading makes a distinction between Ubuntu desktops and Ubuntu servers. It is a server I want to upgrade... but what is the difference between do-release-upgrade and Update Manager?
<Cann0n> is that high speed?
<frank_> ItchyHobo: oh yeah maybe you can use tor. I've never used it though
<conb123> about 2mb i spose
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: i've changed kernel versions by just doing a sudo apt-get install kernel... and it worked fine for me
<xphisher> i need help with ati drivers.. i have a laptop with an hd2600, i installed envy all is well, except the video flickers during play back and screensave
<xphisher> r
<Mikey> _Oz_: I wouldn't  join #vbox quite yet.  FIrst I will have to fix the linux kernel on my ubuntu machine
<_Oz_> fix it?
<Mikey> ^4nDr3s: on livecd?
<_Oz_> what are you doing, modding the thing?
<mad_max02> WOAH
<Z03> This is the 3rd time I try to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Vostro 1000.. the installation reaches %55 and then gives an I/O error message saying fault CD or CD drive.. did anyone come across the same problem ?
<frank_> ItchyHobo: well ed2k has a bunch of fake servers you have to steer clear from.
<Mikey> _Oz_:  Yes, I have a kernel panic
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: nope... you can have various kernels installed at the same time
<_Oz_> Mikey: well if you're modifying the kernel, all bets are off
<mad_max02> I just rebooted my computer and flash works flawlessly :D
<Mikey> and grub is pointed to the right kernel image
<_Oz_> mikey: you're on your own there
<dals-> join #debian
<Cann0n> I don't know what to say. I don't have problems during installation. I normally download the ISO image, check the md5sum, and make a copy. I've never had a distro fail me like that.
<mad_max02> xphisher, dude ATI has problems with video playback and other stuff
<geirha> killme: on the top panel, go to System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<conb123> me neither until now
<ItchyHobo> frank_, c i wanna know if the governement can getya if u download pirated stuff/ is there someway to track ed2k users?
<francesco> Hello, guys. I have a problem. I can't open any IMA ADPCM file. What can I do to solve it?
<Mikey> _Oz_:  what I would really like to do is just get a working kernel and switch it with my current kernel\
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: for example, when there was a kernel update, and i didn't use synaptic to upodate it, i just install it by using apt-get and then, it automatically added a new entry for that kernel on grub
<conb123> everything works perfectly in xp
<francesco>  Hello, guys. I have a problem. I can't open any IMA ADPCM file. What can I do to solve it?
<Mikey> ^4nDr3s:  Unfortunately ZI can't at all get into ubuntu in command line.  ALl I can use is the livecd
<stormzen> I need a user friendly back up files to DVD type of tool.  ( May be duplicating up to 30 Gigs of data, so it would be nice if it could span disks. )  Anyone know of anything?
<Cann0n> don't know what to say. are you dual booting?
<mad_max02> !repeat | francesco
<ubot3> francesco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<conb123> i have suspicions that my hard drive may have gone bad though
<Mikey> _Oz_:  I know on Gentoo, when I make changes to my system I use chroot
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: yeah try using livecd
<mad_max02> conb123, well dude if you have hardware problems that has nothing to do with system :)
<Cann0n> conb123, prefer a hard disk check
<frank_> ItchyHobo: well if you download a file you can see the IPs of everyone else who has it. but then again it's the same with bittorrent and the others
<conb123> i did do one there was nothing so my suspicions are probably wrong
<^4nDr3s> !kernel
<ubot3> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Mikey> ^4nDr3s: Well If it installs a kernel on the livecd somewhere, I will move it on to my root partition for my ubuntu system, and make sure grub is pointing to it
<Cann0n> it might just be an error during installing file copying
<^4nDr3s> Mikey: try here, it may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<conb123> no it does it when booting from the hard drive as well
<Cann0n> thats what i mean.
<Jeriath> anyone know what the difference between firefox 3 and firefox 2008 is?
<ItchyHobo> frank_, i think i'll feed my amule some tor onions to see if it still works...
<conb123> oh so it would be copying bad files
<conb123> kind of
<dgjones> !piracy | ItchyHobo
<ubot3> ItchyHobo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Cann0n> Jeriath, the versions and features. check the firefox website for new features
<conb123> but i installed it in ubuntu for dos using the intrid.gz and linux. files
<Cann0n> conb123, thats the only thing i can think of.
<ItchyHobo> sorry ppl
<conb123> so it wouldn't be an iso problem
<conb123> would it
<francesco>  Hello, guys. I have a problem. I can't open any IMA ADPCM file. What can I do to solve it?
<mneptok> Jeriath: Firefox 2008 is not official, and probably a spyware/adware vector
<Alaerus> can somebody help me.. I cannon switch on my Intel wireless pro 3945ABG adapter on :((( the button doesn't work
<Jeriath> alright
<Jeriath> thanks
<Cann0n> conb123, it might be. i do things the old fashioned way, so its hard to tell.
<Jeriath> ill stick with the beta then
<killme> geirha: thanks, I changed "sleep time" to never, I hope it will be the solution
<Mikey> _Oz_: That's not eaxctly what I want to do
<ItchyHobo> Firefox 2008 sounds like it is from microsoft; me, i never heard of it
<conb123> i would have just installed from the cd but it kept freezing so i did a poor mans install
<conb123> anyway ill be back soon bye
<Mikey> _Oz_: What I am wanting to do is just update the kernel from livecd.  (Was thinking about how I should say what I want)
<Alaerus> somebody?
<_Oz_> mikey: I've not had to do that, maybe jack_sparrow could help with that
<sfears> alaerus... what kind of computer do you have
<Alaerus> laptop fujitsu-siemens v3505
<ItchyHobo> !o4o
<ubot3> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Mikey> Well, We will see I guess.  Jack_Sparrow Do you know how to update a kernel from the livecd
<geirha> killme: that should work :)
<sfears> Alaerus, you have a special button to turn the wireless on?
<Alaerus> sfears, yes but it does not responds :)
<Cann0n> Alaerus, you need ndiswrapper and the drivers
<sfears> you may have to recompile a driver for it.. i had the same issue with my laptop
<Z03> This is the 3rd time I try to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Vostro 1000.. the installation reaches %55 and then gives an I/O error message saying fault CD or CD drive.. did anyone come across the same problem ?
<Cann0n> Alaerus, do you have an install dvd for drivers and applications that might have came with your laptop?
<Alaerus> it shows me the drivers in the Restricted drivers
<Cann0n> Z03, did you check the md5sum?
<ItchyHobo> Z03, did u check the md5?
<Alaerus> and I had it working when I shutted down my Windows with wireless on
<seisen> which card is it Alaerus?
<Cann0n> Alaerus, and it doesnt respond right?
<Alaerus> Intel Wireless Pro 3945ABG
<sfears> Alaerus, lspci & paste the line that has to do with your wireless
<seisen> it should just work mine does
<chocolatewithmin> does anybody know how to get olivetti artjet 12 printer workin, cups don't have it in database, and i don't know where to fin .ppd file?
<thehumanerror> have you tried http://www.linuxprinting.com or something?
<thehumanerror> .org, sorry
<Jeriath> ooo....firefox 3 beta 4 is out
<sfears> Alaerus might have special buttons on his keyboard to enable/disable wireless for security purposes.. these are not standard buttons and therefore need special drivers to function.
<RiverrunFree> hi
<dmacnutt> oooo Jeriath does it flush for you too?
<Cann0n> Alaerus, is it a laptop?
<Alaerus> yes
<Alaerus> and I have buttons for enabling and disable the adapter
<Alaerus> but they do not respond!
<sfears> Alaerus, lspci
<Cann0n> i know, mine did the same
 * dfgas how do i scan a ntfs partition for errors in linux?
<genii> The Inspiron and Aspire models for instance have these switches which disable/enable wireless
<dmacnutt> kernel compile!
<glenn> good evening
<sfears> nevermind.. that's not what i need
<seisen> what does iwconfig  say Alaerus
<Alaerus> you should know that I am a complete newbe, so be gentle with your answers :D
<conb123> ok so im back
<Alaerus> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Alaerus> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Cann0n> seisen, he needs to install ndiswrapper and his network card drivers
<glenn> I was wondering if anybody has any wolfET ubuntu experience, I start mine up but I do not get any video, just sound, restricted driver installed and I get 1000FPS on glxgears which i believe is acceptable for my onboard device
<sfears> Alaerus, in a terminal type lspci & paste the line associated with your wireless card
<chocolatewithmin> thehumanerror: i don't know where i should go on the page
<conb123> have there ever been any problems reported with the foxconn 945g7ma and ubuntu
<conb123> my motherboard could that be causing the problem
<Alaerus> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Cann0n> conb123, google that
<lunaphyte_> i've tried to updated a server from 6.1 to 7.0.4 following the guidelines here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades.  my computer doesn't boot now, and complains about lvm problems then drops me to a busy box shell: http://i27.tinypic.com/155hzq8.jpg
<Cann0n> conb123, i doubt it... you can install linux on an ipod.
<lunaphyte_> what can i do at that initramfs prompt?
<chocolatewithmin> does anybody know how to get working oliveti artjet 12 printer???
<conb123> yer true
<Alaerus> so, now what?
<conb123> it is pretty flexible
<conb123> could it be my cpu i have am pentinum d do i need a special version for that
<Gary_inNYC> who here has a typical multi-button mouse with nav for/back buttons and has managed not to use imwheel?
<geirha> lunaphyte_: does it boot with the previous kernel?
<lunaphyte_> geirha: how can i check?
<conb123> sorry im probably asking stupid questions here
<dmacnutt> lunaphyte_: grub menu
<conb123> but im just trying to work out what it is
<lunaphyte_> oh, right.  let me check.
<Alaerus> hey ppl, tell me what to do :)
<Freakingme> This is a screenshot of an ubuntu install. I want a taskbar similar to this one, how do I get it? http://www.thinkgos.com/images/main_rocket_splash.png
<Cann0n> conb123, i suggest reinstalling it
<ItchyHobo> is there a way i can get tree view when i am using my windows network?
<geirha> lunaphyte_: the grub menu should list the previous kernel for you to choose
<conb123> google reocketdock freakingme
<Cann0n> Alaerus, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2639
<Freakingme> ty conb123
<conb123> is that linux compatible
<Gary_inNYC> rocketdock is good for windows, try awn for ubuntu
<conb123> oh it looked like rocketdockl
<sdaugherty> Hmm... Did my X question get lost in the scroll?
<manuel_> has someone the kernel .config file Ubuntu uses to compile?
<Cann0n> sdaugherty, yes
<conb123> but what with any ubuntu cd i boot freezes after like 2 minuites
<sdaugherty> > I'm having some trouble with X in 7.10 with an ATI All-in-wonder 9200. I just get a black screen when X starts. My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/mfb0509a and my server log is here: http://rafb.net/p/JKv1IP76.html
<Cann0n> conb123, i don't know what professional advice to give you. I'd just redownload the .iso, check the md5 sum and burn the image on a new cd. start fresh and clean
<sdaugherty> I've searched google, there are several bugs with similar issues, but they appear to be for different chipsets.
<conb123> cannon could it be my graphics card i have an ati raedon x1950 pro 256mb i used envy to install the drivers any problems ever been reported with that
<lunaphyte_> hmm, does 7.0.4 use the 2.6.17 kernel?  i don't have multiple kernel versions in my grub menu, and 2.6.17 is what's listed.
<genii> sdaugherty: Change line 65 to read radeon instead of ati
<sdaugherty> fwiw, I'm pretty sure it was working in 7.04
<sdaugherty> genii: ok.
<Mikey> Does anyone know how to rebuil your initrd image
<amortvigil> how to change the gnome menu style? like an other shape and other icons
<Cann0n> conb123, could be. but then again, i've been lucky and never had any problems with ubuntu i couldnt fix. the only time i've had a graphic card problem was back in the slackware 8.1 days on a HP Pavilion
<sdaugherty> genii: thanks, I'll give that a try, brb hopefully
<Mikey> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Mikey> bash: mkinitrd: command not found
<conb123> damn this sucks i really want ubuntu
<Asad2005> how to disable privileged user warning when login as root GUI
<conb123> ill keep googling
<conb123> thanks for all your help
<amenado> Mikey-> if you run upgrade-grub  it will run the mkinitrd to  recreate the initrd file
<Mikey> amenado: Will this work form the live cd?
<Cann0n> conb123, i suggest not booting ubuntu live. it varies on performance depending on your specs. if you are going to boot a live cd, i suggest it running a watered down wm such as fluxbox or blackbox, etc.
<amenado> Mikey I believe it does, you may have to chroot  to /  not sure..
<ItchyHobo> conb123, most probably u have a faulty download
<Cann0n> conb123, by freeze, do you mean u see a tan screen for a while?
<Mikey> amenado: Thats my problem I can't figure out how to get chroot to work on ubuntu
<Mikey> amenado: I know how to do it on gentoo linux
<erUSUL> lunaphyte_: 7.04 used 2.6.20 iirc
<amenado> Mikey-> are you booted not on livecd ?
<geirha> Mikey, amenado: I vbelieve upgrade-grub should be update-grub
<lunaphyte_> erUSUL: how can i start to determine what happened when i upgraded?
<ZummiG777> Question: If I am a Ubuntu user looking at a new laptop, should I choose the 64 bit processor or stick with 32 bits?  What is the 64bit compatibility for Ubuntu and are there really issues?
<puplin> Mikey: i wasn't here to hear the original problem, but in my experience, most grub fixes work without chrooting (on the ubuntu live cd)
<conb123> no everything just freezes completely after about 30 seconds to 5 minuites of use
<erUSUL> Mikey: sudo update-initramfs ?
<amenado> geirha-> thanks for correcting me, words are so close that i cant remember the exact ones
<chocolatewithmin> does anybody know how to install olivetti artjet 12???
<erUSUL> lunaphyte_: make sure you have linux-image instaled
<Brandon_> hmm odd. Every new session I open I see "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." so I have to type "exec ssh-agent bash" every time. Could someone explain why this happens?
<scuderia> hi, how do i can get over the keyring screen everytime i turn on wireless? in my old ubuntu 6.10 i added a line to pam.d but now it dont work
<Brandon_> I mean when I try to use ssh-add -l
<lunaphyte_> erUSUL: i can't boot now.
<lunaphyte_> i've tried to updated a server from 6.1 to 7.0.4 following the guidelines here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades.  my computer doesn't boot now, and complains about lvm problems then drops me to a busy box shell: http://i27.tinypic.com/155hzq8.jpg
<Mikey> geirha puplin erUSUL: Thank you I shall try them
<lunaphyte_> erUSUL: ^^
<puplin> chocolatewithmin: have you tried to install it with the new printer wizard?
<Mikey> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  sudo update-grub
<Mikey> Searching for GRUB installation directory ...
<Mikey> No GRUB directory found. To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first. To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command. ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###
<erUSUL> lunaphyte_: may i ask why?
<Mikey> geirha puplin erUSUL amenado: I bleieve I will ahve to chroort
<lunaphyte_> erUSUL: why upgrade, you mean?
<Linux_Fresher> :)  back !! 1 hour successfully completed as a new user of ubuntu :)
<NoFX_SBC> hi all!
<erUSUL> lunaphyte_: why can't you boot?
<noam_> heh :) welcome Linux_Fresher
<legend2440> chocolatewithmin: i assume you have tried the drivers for other models to see if they work right?
<amenado> Mikey you dont have a good initrd on the drive?
<erUSUL> |yay | Linux_Fresher
<NoFX_SBC> i installed a ubuntu server 7.10 but its generate errors:
<erUSUL> !yay | Linux_Fresher
<ubot3> Linux_Fresher: Glad you made it! :-)
<karlrhs> I have a script but I do not know how to tell it what directory to save the files can anyone help me.
<NoFX_SBC> i paste the error here: http://pastebin.com/d4d6f8109
<scuderia> on 6.10 i added "@include common-pamkeyring" to /etc/pam.d/gdm
<NoFX_SBC> someone have idea about that?! thanks in advance!
<Linux_Fresher> :)  .. yup.. i know its too early but i donated 50$s to ubuntu
<Mikey> amenado: I do not believe so.  I get ramdisk erros
<Mikey> then  kernel panic followed by it
<Linux_Fresher> just for the looks ^^
<jack> hi
<chocolatewithmin> legend2440: yes, i have tried it, but printer does not respond
<lunaphyte_> erUSUL: the computer physically boots, but it won't load ubuntu.  i'm not sure why, that's what i'm hoping to get help on.  i followed those guidelines for upgrading and was left with a machine that won't boot.
<amenado> Mikey you have mounted the correct partition where /boot/grub normally resides?
<geirha> karlrhs: I don't understand your question, could you try to elaborate?
<Mikey> I have mounted my root partition to /mnt/ubuntu
<genii> sdaugherty: Have graphics now?
<sdaugherty> genii: No difference. Screen's still black. It seems to be starting properly, just nothing on the screen.
<erUSUL> NoFX_SBC: flaky hardware (drive; cable; power cable) attached to ata3 sata port or maybe a kernel bug
<erUSUL> lunaphyte_: not even in recovery mode ??
<Linux_Fresher> Q:  i have games installed in windows .. can i directly start them through wine or do i have to re-install them through wine ?
<erUSUL> Linux_Fresher: the later
<amenado> Mikey then you can  without chrooting    grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sdax  where x is the partition where you know /boot should reside
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: it depends
<puplin> how big they are, etc.
<frank_> Linux_Fresher: most you would have to reinstall. WoW work directly though
<sdaugherty> genii: nope still a black screen.
<geirha> Linux_Fresher: some games will work, some games you'll have to install in wine
<genii> sdaugherty: Might be different bus than specified in the xorg.conf. What does lspci |grep VGA              say?
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL probably a kernel bug because i switch the drive, cable and power cable... motherborad
<karlrhs> here is the script I want to know how to tell it what directory to save the output files to "transcode -i /dev/dvd1 -x null,dvd -U /home/karl/Desktop -N 0×1 -T 1,-1 -a 0 -y wav"   Thank you so much.
<puplin> small puzzle games, etc. will work without reinstalling
<Mikey> amenado: I'm chroot on /mnt/ubuntu right now
<Mikey> I will try the update first
<Mikey> am
<Mikey> amend
<DotA> whats the next ubuntu gonna be called
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL i switch all hardware to a new core2duo.... and the problem is same
<erUSUL> !hardy | DotA
<ubot3> DotA: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<warlink> can someone please help me.. I have just installed ubuntu on my desktop.. and i says that "no network device have been faund", what to do..??
<Linux_Fresher> okies, i think for wine related Qs, i will try  #wine
<geirha> Linux_Fresher: most blizzard game work without reinstalling (blizzard are good at making games work with wine :))
<lunaphyte_> erUSUL: just trying that now.
<erUSUL> NoFX_SBC: have you tried a different kernel?
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  kewl
<DotA> thanx
<sdaugherty> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
<sdaugherty> 02:07.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL howto i get another kernel?
<geirha> sdaugherty: does the liveCD work?
<sdaugherty> 01:00.0 is the one I intend to use.
<sdaugherty> livecd does the same thing unless it's started in safe graphics mode.
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL and... i have a server with ubuntu 7.10 desktop... and not apresent that problem
<shyboy> hi!
<sdaugherty> I'll worry about 02:07.0 once the first one's working.
<shyboy> i ve got a problem with resolution of my desktop
<erUSUL> NoFX_SBC: for gutsy probably the best option is to dwonload the deb of the hardy kernel from packages.ubuntu.com and install it (if possible never tried i build my own kernels)
<shyboy> how install drivers to nvidia 8800 gt?
<shyboy> ?
<puplin> shyboy: they should show up in the restricted drivers manager
<sdaugherty> it works correctly with the vesa drivers, obviously that's not a route I want to go though :)
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL u recommend a older version of kernel?
<shyboy> i ve nothing to my graphic card
<puplin> shyboy: ?
<geirha> sdaugherty: I would try installing the proprietary ati-driver. xorg-driver-fglrx, just to see if that works at least
<shyboy> in the system manager to nvidia 8800
<erUSUL> NoFX_SBC: you can try with the edgy kernel too
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL ok
<karlrhs> May anyone help with a simple script please.
<sdaugherty> Tried it. The propritary driver won't even start.
<puplin> shyboy: go to system --> Administration --> screens and graphics
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL its probably a kernel bug alright?
<deviank> are there any better progs to use to run virtual machines under ubuntu other than VMware server?
<oyi> .
<steveo_> I wish I had not installed hardy, help on going back to gutsy !
<erUSUL> NoFX_SBC: i can not know for sure may be bad hardware too as i said but you said you changed all hardware so...
<sdaugherty> "no devices detected"
<tritium> steveo_: reinstall
<puplin> deviank: virtualbox
<erUSUL> NoFX_SBC: the only way to know for sure is to try another kernel
<sdaugherty> IIRC the fglrx drivers removed support for older cards a while back
<deviank> puplin,  is it better you reckon?
<steveo_> uggg...if I reinstall do I lose everything I had installed ?
<Zen_> Edgy works great, I just installed Nvidia drivers with it (8400GS)
<Mikey> amenado: Chroot is what I wanted, I didn't know it was as easy as typing chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<puplin> deviank: depends what you want to install on it
<amenado> Mikey-> as easy as that
<seisen> you mean envy Zen_ ?
<deviank> puplin,  xp
<puplin> ok
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL ok, thanks!
<Zen_> oops
<puplin> yeah it should be good
<Mikey> amenado: It's allot harder on gentoo :P
<genii> sdaugherty: Yeah 1.0.0 is right then
<Zen_> that it
<gavi> folks whats the difference between compiz and compiz-fusion?
<seisen> np
<steveo_> uggg...if I reinstall gutsy to get rid of hardy do I lose everything I had installed ?
<DigitalNinja> How do I get php5 Mime Magic Support in Dapper?
<geirha> sdaugherty: hm, I did a search, and your chipset should be fully supported by the open source driver ... perhaps it is the monitor settings that is the problem
<Mikey> amenado: maybe youi can help me some more, I know on gentoo, to update your whole system, it's "emerge -uDNav world" on the portage system.  What is it for apt-get
<genii> geirha: I'm thinking so too, especially as only 2 resolutions in there
<karlrhs> May anyone have the time to help me with a simple script please?
<Brandon_> jerbear, are you there? I thought I had it working, but it's still asking me for the passphrase when I open a new session. The passphrase is the same as the server's password that is initiating the ssh communication. Am I supposed to use that libpam-ssh now?
<erUSUL> !anyone | karlrhs
<ubot3> karlrhs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amenado> Mikey-> apt-get upgrade
<gavi> folks whats the difference between compiz and compiz-fusion?
<deviank> puplin, i'll give it a shot if vmware stays a resource hog like it is now just installing xp D:
<zcat[1]> Is there a way to extend the ppp negotiation time in ubuntu? This modem takes longer than usual to connect, leaving not enough time to negotiate ppp .. "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests"
<puplin> deviank: yeah i found that virtualbox uses less resources
<erUSUL> gavi: compiz-fusion is newer version result of the "fusion-merge" with beryl
<puplin> deviank: it's open source, too, so that's an added benefit
<Linux_Fresher> !medibuntu | Linux_Fresher
<gavi> erUSUL, so if i wanted to make my pc all fancy pants i would look at compiz-fusion?
<geirha> sdaugherty: the VertRefresh and HorizSync settings, did you input those? If you search for specs and your monitor's model, you should find those values. They really need to be correct
<Mikey> amenado: That didn't work, I mean is there a way to reinstall all the packages?
<kumarphilly> geez i have 143 updates today
<kumarphilly> lile 82 yesterday
<Mikey> amenado: through upgrade
<deviank> puplin, sweet. /crossfingers it can magicly support already created virtual box made in vmware :P
<kumarphilly> wrong channel
<kumarphilly> lol
<deviank> dont really want to install again lol
<steveo_> hardy with a  broadcom wireless ?  I have to run FWcutter on every reboot !
<puplin> gavi: with apt/aptitude, it automatically selects compiz-fusion instead of compiz
<sdaugherty> checked them, they are within the monitor's supported range
<gavi> puplin, is it easy to install? apt-get install compiz-fusion?
<puplin> yes
<geirha> genii: well, 1024x768 should work on any monitor bought in this millenium I should think
<sdaugherty> I just pulled a previously working xorg.conf from backups, and it's not working
<karlrhs> Does anyone/anybody know how to take this script and tell it what directory to send the output files to "transcode -i /dev/dvd1 -x null,dvd -U file -N 0×1 -T 1,-1 -a 0 -y wav"  thank you so very much.
<puplin> if you're using gnome, make sure it also gets compiz-gnome
<booxter> hello! where can I talk to bug-wranglers?
<Alaerus> I don't hear sound and when I click on the volume control it says "No volume control GStreamer and/or devices found"
<Barko> Can anyone help with mounting an NFS server?
<Alaerus> what should I do
<amenado> Mikey-> you wanted to upgrade to a new release?
<booxter> I have some bugs that are waiting for quick fixes for a year already. Where can I complain?
<DigitalNinja> How do I get php5 Mime Magic Support in Dapper?
<puplin> gavi: if you need help with compiz-fusion, you can go to #compiz-fusion
<Mikey> amenado: no rebuild the packages
<gavi> thanks puplin
<Barko> Help with mounting an NFS server?
<Mikey> amenado: Reinstall
<Linux_Fresher> how to get a weblink from bot ? i tried !fontforge coz #wine said i need that in general, i whispered the bot about it .. but it wont gimme a weblink !!
<Cann0n> does ubuntu have stock?
<genii> geirha: According to http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/m990/En/spec/spec.htm   this monitor will do 1024x768 at 75 or 85 refresh but no other refresh rates listed for this resolution
<amenado> Mikey try update then upgrade
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: sudo apt-get install fontforge?
<geirha> karlrhs: adding ' -o "$1/output.avi" ' to the end of that line, and running the script with ' ./the_script /tmp/foo ' should save the output as /tmp/foo/output.avi
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  okies, i have blind faith on this channel, so if u say its ok to say that in terminal, i will do so
<Mikey> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Mikey> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<puplin> yeah
<phuzion> hey, the tops of my windows disappeared, I think something crashed, what do I have to restart to get it back?  I'm using gnome btw
<ks3> Barko: what's the problem?
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  it asks for a password
<puplin> "sudo apt-get install <package name>" will install the package if it's in the ubuntu repos
<DigitalNinja> How do I get mime support in Dapper?
<psycholvlan> phuzion try metacity --replace
<booxter> Where can I talk to bug-wranglers? I have some bugs that are waiting for quick fixes for a year already. Where can I complain?
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: put in your user password
<DigitalNinja> php5 mime support
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  but .. how to decide if its not a virus / spyware ?
<geirha> genii: that seems to be the correct specs indeed, and the horizsync and vertrefresh values are correct, so that configuration should work ...
<gavi> folks whats the most efficent way to clean my computer from unnecessary things installed from the default install.
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  i have burnt my fingers bad on windows with those things
<Barko> ks3, I had it up and working yesterday but then my network went down and now there's no route to host.
<puplin> !apt | Linux_Fresher
<ubot3> Linux_Fresher: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<puplin> there are not really spywares/viruses in linux
<puplin> especially in the repos
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  okies .. i trust you  ..  [ i guess ]
<puplin> you just trust it :)
<ks3> Barko: no route to host? that may not be nfs related... are you able to ping the host?
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: lol
<geirha> sdaugherty: do you have any other monitors you can test with? just to rule out whether it is a problem with the monitor or not
<sharkos> DigitalNinja: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122057 re: mime magic
<sdaugherty> I let dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg taxe the values from DPMS, so they should be correct.
<bardyr> how can i get dd to write to the end of the file?
<Barko> ks3, I just found my problem. The IP changed from .106 to .102 for some reason.
<pixael> linux_fresher: dont worry too much about viruses but dont use pirated versions of things like crossover office
<Cann0n> puplin, thats because linux is better than windows. :P
<Barko> Is there anyway to have it adapt or no?
<Carlos1308> hola alguien habla español?
<amortvigil> help i cant add the "system hardware" modules to my gnome menu panel i get strange stripes
<ItchyHobo> well on linux viruses are very very rare but they are some
<puplin> Cann0n: of course!
<sdaugherty> I have other monitors, this one is working if I set the driver to vesa though.
<DigitalNinja> sharkos: Thanks
<sdaugherty> so I don't think it's the monitor.
<Jahromeo> my freaking windows box keeps bsoding me during arb things like firefox/skype but my ubuntu partition doesnt with same hardware, thats a first :P
<ks3> Barko: Only if you can refer to it by hostname. Do you have an internal DNS server?
<myth-newb> I just swapped my ide dvd rom for a sata dvd rom and now i can play dvd's it says missing plug ins
<ItchyHobo> realistically & practically speaking linux is virus free
<Carlos1308> queria saber varias cosas antes de instalar ubuntu
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  erm !! there is some open office thing that came with this live cd .. i did install the live cd to hard drive though .. so now i am kinda screwed already ? =/
<Barko> ks3, I'm not sure. I'm only mounting a directory from another computer.
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: ?
<puplin> what's the problem?
<Cann0n> Linux_Fresher, ive seen two viruses in 8 yeas of linux useage.... and they where just scripts you had to run. you know, like a batch file for windows... and the only reason i found then was because i was interested and went looking for then...
<bicz> pixael: what can be happenz whit thoose stuffs
<ks3> Barko: Probably not then. If you control the DHCP server, you could create a reservation for you NFS server so it always gets the same IP address.
<sharkos> Carlos1308: #ubuntu-es
<bicz> pixael: like crossover :)
<Carlos1308> sorry thanks
<geirha> Linux_Fresher: open office is the open source office suite that comes with ubuntu. crossover office is a proprietary program that allows you to run microsoft office in ubuntu. Open Office is GOOD ;)
<sdaugherty> maybe it is though, I'll lug the other one over here to test.
<Barko> ks3, Okay, I'll try working on the hostname then.
<ItchyHobo> Cann0n, can a virus be really made to take down a linux system, or linux is just too robust?
<booxter> geirha, it's not good at least at startup...
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  .. i dont know what u r taking about .. u said something about cross over linux .. i am turning to linux coz i am pi$$ed at windowz and its viruses .. now i installed linux and it automatically installed some open office thing with it .. so is that the cross over thing u r saying
<pixael> bicz: any pirated versions of commercial software can contain backdoors
<puplin> no
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  aaah !!  okies ..thanks for that one .. so i am safe till now i guess :)
<Odd-rationale> ItchyHobo: If you're running as root, yes. Other wise it can only damage you home directory.
<pixael> its just a rule of thumb, pirated software has to pay its bills somewhere
<puplin> openoffice is the open source office suite for linux, windows, etc.
<bardyr> pixael, any commercial software can have backdoors
<sharkos> Linux_Fresher: no, Open Office is the good one; it's free but can handle Office files etc. etc.
<puplin> way better than M$ office
<platinumblack> lunaphyte does this match with your problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67256
<ubot3> Malone bug 67256 in initramfs-tools "Failure to mount root filesystem, cause unknown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pixael> bardyr: yeah for sure but pirated stuff is likely to have a bit of Russian Business Network action ;)
<Cann0n> ItchyHobo, the two i've seen were just... delete commands that crippled linux kernels, bin directories, etc. you'd have to be digging somewhere you really shouldnt be to get one.
<bicz> Odd-rationale: or takes some data? maybe?
<Barko> ks3, I tried to unmount using the hostname but it won't work.
<puplin> !openoffice | Linux_Fresher
<ubot3> Linux_Fresher: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<sharkos> ItchyHobo: only with user stupidity can anything bad happen with Linux ^^
<ItchyHobo> Odd-rationale, did u have any virus attack that damages ur personal files, cuz i have been kinda preaching the virtues of linux at my office and they decided to keep email and file backups on linux systems
<geirha> booxter: what do you mean?
<ItchyHobo> specifically ubuntu
<bardyr> pixael, depends on where and how you get the pirated software, most pirated software have never even been in Russia
<Odd-rationale> ItchyHobo: Not that I know of.
<Cann0n> ItchyHobo, you dont have to worry about viruses... more people die of ants a year than users get linux viruses
<genii> sdaugherty: Please do: sudo apt-get install read-edid   then put into pastebin results of command:  sudo get-edid|parse-edid
<booxter> geirha, I mean OpenOffice is as "quick" as my great-grandma
<ItchyHobo> constant virus attacks played havoc with windows users and last time we lost some really important files
<Odd-rationale> bicz: True. Spyware can effects any interent user.
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  so crossover office is some kind of addon to open office ? to may be look more like actually m$ office ?
<ItchyHobo> :)
<psycholvlan> fire ants can kill me :\
<ks3> Barko: Then you'll have to go by IP address. You could possibly setup a local DNS server, but it probably wouldn't be worth the effort unless this happens regularly.
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: no
<Cann0n> ItchyHobo, you can't port a windows virus to linux like that
<Linux_Fresher> puplin: >.<
<bardyr> Linux_Fresher, crossover office is a commercial wine edition
<Barko> ks3, the router craps out every few weeks at random
<puplin> crossover office is a tool that lets you run M$ office in linux
<puplin> (and itunes, etc., etc.)
<Linux_Fresher> bardyr:  ooh !! ok .. nice explaination !! i get it now :)
<ItchyHobo> Cann0n, can wine read windows viruses
<ItchyHobo> ?
<mihaii> doomsday this is the end of the world 14 mar super movie
<ks3> Barko: what kind of router is it?
<schemacs> Windows == viruses, and spyware. Why one might ask. Well, mabye companies like Trendmicro make money on it and it allows microsoft to spread FUD.
<Barko> ks3, linksys
<bicz> Odd-rationale: now i got a problem :)
<LordOfThePigs> !suspend
<ubot3> Factoid suspend not found
<geirha> booxter: ah, I might have to agree there, though I don't know your great-grandma, I assume she's slow. But it's good in the sense that it's open source :)
<Cann0n> ItchyHobo, good question. i was thinking testing that, but this system doenst have and emulators. i dual boot
<schemacs> People are afraid of using their computers unless they buy more software.
<Linux_Fresher> lol linux is not at all as easy at it seems in first 1 hour !! xD  .. espeically for a guy who has been on windoz for eons !!
<LordOfThePigs> !hibernate
<ubot3> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96~pre-svn.r1125-1 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Odd-rationale> bicz: Hope it is not a virus... :)
<ks3> Barko: if it'll run dd-wrt, you may want to look at that. http://www.dd-wrt.com
<pixael> bardyr it was a joke
<bicz> Odd-rationale: eheh tnx
<booxter> geirha, opensource great-grandma lol:)
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: you'll get used to it :)
<Cann0n> ItchyHobo, but i seriously doubt it. their aren't actual windows directories and all that good junk like actual windows
<bardyr> Linux_Fresher, just think about how you would do it in windows then do the opposite :)
<Barko> ks3, Okay, thanks.
<geirha> booxter: great for fairy tales :)
<pixael> bardyr: in the past 4 years most malware has been traced back to an organisation called RBN, russian business network :D
<ItchyHobo> hmm..
<lunaphyte_> platinumblack: it looks very familiar...
<pixael> all the major botnets etc
<Cann0n> ItchyHobo, give me 10 minutes and i'll tell u
<booxter> opensource is not a silver bullet for such a huge project as OpenOffice I think
<LordOfThePigs> !sleep
<ubot3> Factoid sleep not found
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, man if u really wanna learn linux experiment and play with it; but before u do that create a backup...
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  hell yes to that .. plus there is NOT a single help channel for windows which can even think of coming close to the level of coolness and support of people here... amen to that
<puplin> lol
<puplin> yeah try ##windows :P
<LordOfThePigs> meh... It kinda sucks that suspend never worked with any ubuntu version on any of my laptops
<LordOfThePigs> I think I'm cursed
<platinumblack> lunaphyte, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4394099&postcount=131
<bardyr> LordOfThePigs, 8.04 fixed my suspend problems, it works perfect now :)
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  no way i am going back to windows .. i have given more than 3k $s to big billy and now it stops there for good .. whatever more money i spend for softwares is going to linux .. NOT WINDOZ
<Odd-rationale> LordOfThePigs: For me too: sleep/hibernate == shutdown/restart
<Cann0n> Linux_Fresher, linux is free... and ive seen maybe 10 applications you have to pay before in 8 years
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: lol
<Cann0n> i suggest using linux, not using linux to run windows programs
<geirha> Linux_Fresher: regarding viruses and the likes, have a read at this: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Kane> salut tout le monde
<sharkos> Cann0n: ... and most of those 10 were viruses anyway!
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  kk .. reading .. brb
<platinumblack> lunaphyte: sorry forgot, to boot initially at grub menu add the option all_generic_ide and boot in recovery mode
<pianoboy3333> I'm in linux and using the newest beta, how can I change the pitch of a track I've imported by a half step with audacity?
<neknem> newest beta?
<Cann0n> sharkos, not for linux. most of them were just license fee's.
<Nyla> ciao
<schemacs> pianoboy: have you tried #audacity
<neknem> newest alpha you mean?
<ItchyHobo> Cann0n, http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2005-January/016730.html
<ItchyHobo> here is what wine ppl say about it...
<LordOfThePigs> bardyr, Odd-rationale : For me, suspend does succeed in suspending, but the sleep LED on my laptop blinks once, and then it tries to resume by itself
<Nyla> !addon
<ubot3> Factoid addon not found
<LordOfThePigs> and fails miserably
<LordOfThePigs> I'll try gutsy when it gets into beta or release candidate
<sharkos> Cann0n: don't you recognise an inane comment ^^
<Cann0n> ItchyHobo, the problem with running windows viruses through wine, is 99% of the time, i'm going to know what im running on wine. lol
<tritium> LordOfThePigs: you mean hardy, I take it?
<Wavesonics> dual monitors wont work with my ATI Radeon 9800 :(
<Nyla> ciao
<zcat[1]> "hardly hereyet"
<LordOfThePigs> tritium, er... yeah..
<Nyla> !list
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ItchyHobo> Cann0n, guess u r right; wine can be used as a sandbox to test viruses though...
<mr-george> Hi there, last night when I went to bed, my resolution was 1024*768, this morning when I woke up i got a message saying there were errors with my monitor (Acer 15 inch, 4 years old) and graphics card (intel gma x3100 ), now when ever I boot up and shut down my monitor displays a message saying "input not supported" and the resolution only stays at 800*600, please could somebody help
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  nice doc .. basically puts me at peace =)
<LordOfThePigs> Is there any wiki page giving pointers on how to get suspend to work won gutsy?
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  btw .. geirha: btw i have done following things .. 1) installed and updated ubuntu .. rebooted 2) installed and rebooted 'restricted drivers' .. only nVidia stuff in there .. worked perfectly, things look
<Cann0n> yeah it could, but out of all the crazy places i find myself on the web, using spybot and avg on windows xp, along with firefox, i'm pretty safe.
<zcat[1]> a5 is still pretty buggy.. broken firefox link on the start bar? nobody noticed that in alpha4 ?!!
<Laruft> mine always uses 800x600 too. no matter what i do, and i'm using matrox g200 16mb
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  amazingly good ..  so now what next ?
<ItchyHobo> Cann0n, anyway the virus threat via wine doesn't look serious cuz the only apps i use wine for  are games; and u have to be pretty evil to design viruses to target specific games
<Cann0n> especially when i've built a security database of trojans and virus code. not one has escaped my control
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  also, updated syanptic and 'add remove'  from start menu and rebooted
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: now you can have fun!
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: you almost never need to reboot
<pianoboy3333> I'm in linux and using the newest beta, how can I change the pitch of a track I've imported by a half step with audacity?
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  but .. still i cant seem to find fish swimming on my cube
<Laruft> what is the unix command to like chkdsk?
<Wavesonics> any one here gotten Dual heads to work with the open source ATI drivers?
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  oh .. thats the windows part .. i am trying to lose that mentality !!
<nonix4> Would you consider 1 gigabyte for /boot to be overkill?
<geirha> Linux_Fresher: now you learn bash scripting like any good linux geek does ;)
<Cann0n> yeah. most viruses arent geared toward games, just general over all destruction and aggravation. i dont blame folks making viruses for windows
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: alt+f2 --> compiz --replace
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  okies .. gimmi some book name for it
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: I had a collection of over 2000 unique viruses back in the dos/bbs days.. never caused me any problems, just files in a directory.
<Cann0n> i mean shit, if it wasnt for viruses and black hat hackers, our technology would still be less advanced on the security end
<ItchyHobo> Laruft, fsck
<ItchyHobo> !fsck
<ubot3> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  alt + F2 gave some window called run application
<seisen> !ohmy Cann0n
<puplin> yeah
<ubot3> Factoid ohmy cann0n not found
<puplin> type in compiz --replace
<Cann0n> lol
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: alt+f2 is like win+r or Start --> Run
<ubuntu2> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mihkel> Hi, i have a question! Why cant my ubuntu play mp3?
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  it just kind of closed and restarted the whole screen
<puplin> yeah
<puplin> now compiz is running
<tritium> !mp3 | mihkel
<ubot3> mihkel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Laruft> thx
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  but still there arent fish swimming
<sdaugherty> ok... putting in the frequency values rather than having DPMS autodetect them worked, even though it's showing the same values detected as I'm manually specifying
<genii> sdaugherty: Were you able to install the read-edid utility and find out the modes of your monitor yet?
<Wavesonics> why doesn't Ubuntu use a nice graphical boot loader like lilo since it is suppose to be the User friendly Linux?
<Cann0n> seisen, am i right? look at linux compared to windows.
<zcat[1]> what is up with ubotu still.. we're a linux help channel and there's nobody around who knows how to fix up a bot?!!
<Linux_Fresher> puplin: http://aycu15.webshots.com/image/46534/2000287317936092481_rs.jpg
<ItchyHobo> Laruft, learn the apropos command
<puplin> Linux_Fresher: now go to the system menu (on your taskbar) and --> Preferences --> Advanced Desktop Settings
<mihkel> Thanks a lot!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | Cann0n
<ubot3> Cann0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<puplin> play around in there
<ItchyHobo> !apropos
<ubot3> Factoid apropos not found
<ItchyHobo> would save u a lot of time
<geirha> Linux_Fresher: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html    note that you can live without knowing bash, but it sure is helpful to know basic shell scripting
<genii> sdaugherty: eg:  sudo get-edid|parse-edid           will give you output suitable for copying into the xorg.conf file
<Cann0n> i dont even think a virus could be advanced enough to spread thru a linux file system like a windows
<Wavesonics> Linux_Fresher: whats the screen of, my compiz doesnt look like that!
<Cann0n> Jack_Sparrow, we were talking about anti-viruses being a priority.
<Linux_Fresher> geirha:  thanks for it bookmarked it
<Cann0n> !ot | Jack_Sparrow
<ubot3> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Linux_Fresher> Wavesonics:  iono .. me 1 hr old in linux .. but i want that thing on my pc
<geirha> sdaugherty: you just commented/removed the dpms line from xorg.conf and it worked with the m990 monitor?
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: wouldn't be that hard actually.. have a process sit in background, wait for the .sudo_as_admin_successful flag to come up, then ride that to root.
<Wavesonics> Linux_Fresher: aahhh, well it looks like compiz, but, a little different
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1], Please note.. offtopic
<Wavesonics> Linux_Fresher: start with compiz
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  i have already played with that cmss pakage !! :) .. but i couldnt find fish in there lol
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  my screen now rotates like a cube ^^
<puplin> yeah that's cool...
<puplin> keep adding plugins :)
<sdaugherty> I googled the frequencies and put them in manually
<Wavesonics> teh gnome compiz prefs app SUCKS
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, I linked you three times to the addons that need to be compiled and at least one other person linked them to you as well
<puplin> but i don't know of fish...
<puplin> Wavesonics: yeah
<sdaugherty> lemme jump back inside X
<puplin> Wavesonics: i use compiz-settings-manager
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  yeah and wobbly windows rock !! i am trying to find some disney cartoon theme for it !! these wobbles will go very well with a cartoon theme .. btw does linux has theme concept like windoz ?
<puplin> yeah
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:    :):):):):):):):):)
<Wavesonics> pulpin: is that in the normal repos?
<geirha> Linux_Fresher: gnome-look.org has a lot of themes and backgrounds
<puplin> i didn't know windows did :)
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  u r back !!
<puplin> Wavesonics: yeah
<lunaphyte_> when i'm adding an option like "all_generic_ide" to grub at the grub menu during boot, where exactly does this go?
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, u have no idea how much u can customize the linux look ;)
<zcat[1]> the default choices (off, some 3d, more 3d) are pretty slack.. they should include the advanced settings as well, by default..
<puplin> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Wavesonics> I just searched for compiz-settings-manager in synaptic and nothing came up
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, u will be VERY pleasantly surprised..
<puplin> yeh soz it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<genii> lunaphyte_: right after where it says something like quiet splash
<seisen> !universe
<ubot3> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Wavesonics> ah got it, thanks
<zcat[1]> .. and emerald as well, would be good
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:   <--  my Mentor in the linux
<Cann0n> i dont understand the use of banning me in the middle of a discussion about viruses in linux.
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: we were offtopic :(
<pianoboy3333> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<platinumblack> lunaphyte: look in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/*    you'll find that all those are scripts run at boot time
<Jack_Sparrow> Cann0n, It is offtopic.. it belongs in offtopic and not in support
<Wavesonics> ubot3: i love you :)
<ubot3> Factoid i love you :) not found
<Wavesonics> aahhhh
<pianoboy3333> When did ubotu become ubot3?
<Odd-rationale> lol
<Cann0n> wow thats anal.
<Jack_Sparrow> pianoboy3333, Bots are in for tuneups
<Linux_Fresher> ubotu  broke down :(
<zcat[1]> pianoboy3333: after ubotu and ubotwo both broke
<geirha> pianoboy3333: when it crashed twice
<Chris|> lol ubot3
<tritium> pianoboy3333: he didn't.  ubot3 is a third bot.  There's also ubotwo
<pianoboy3333> hahaha
<Wavesonics> sure wish CodeBlocks would get added to an official repo
<puplin> Jack_Sparrow: how is viruses off topic?
<seisen> is is a help forum
<Jack_Sparrow> puplin, It has nothing to do with support..
<Cann0n> then dont ban the people who ask the questions relating to viruses on ubuntu
<puplin> Jack_Sparrow: it sort of did
<Chris|> puplin it might be better to discuss viruses in #ubuntu-offtopic more general chat than a help room :)
<Linux_Fresher> sometimes @s just feel some topic is  .. people have to realise that chat channel entry is a privilege , not a right
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: This migth help you install compiz plugins the easy way; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620000 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Cann0n, Take it to offtopic
<Wavesonics> puplin: oh my god this settings manager is SSOOO mcuh better!
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: where to find clamav package or why you don't need it is ontopic.. how you might write a linux virus is offtopic :)
<puplin> it was in response to questions/comments about worry about viruses in ubuntu
<amenado> zcat[1]-> did you get you ppp  modem issue resolved?
<puplin> Wavesonics: lol
<Cann0n> yeah yeah i know. but i didnt ask the questions on linux viruses. i guess to help you havent to turn a def ear
<tritium> Cann0n: discussion of viruses on ubuntu specifically is a valid topic.
<pianoboy3333> !rootkit
<ubot3> Factoid rootkit not found
<platinumblack> lunaphyte: maybe i misunderstood your question, at grub menu select an option and press e, then  select the 2nd line (the one with root=...) and press e add the option all_generic_ide then press enter then press b to boot
<Jack_Sparrow> puplin, it went way beyond that to the point of how one might go about writing one..
<Cann0n> tritium, dont tell me that, i didnt ban myself
<zcat[1]> amenado: yeah, I think 'passive' might fix it. Modem's not here tho, have emailed the person with the suggestion tho.
<tritium> Cann0n: I'm just clarifying for you, friend
<zcat[1]> there's no factoid for rootkit?
<amenado> zcat[1]-> i would not think lcp would start until one gets a "connect" status from a modem
<Cann0n> tritium, thank you.
<Linux_Fresher> Cann0n:  i would say if one is infected and is having problems, it would become a topic in this channel, but just discussing linux viruses may be off topic for some @s .. again, being here is a privilege .. not a right
<lunaphyte_> platinumblack: yeah, that was what i was wondering, thanks.
<zcat[1]> amenado: by default pppd sends 10 attempts, one second apart then hangs up... the other end hasn't caught up after we connected.. passive, it will send ten attempts and then wait and see what comes back
<zcat[1]> so I think that will work
<Linux_Fresher> Cann0n:  like me very newbie in linux being guided by many and especially Jack_Sparrow .. i wasnt knowing he is @ here till he morphed into one a few lines above !! but if he feels discussing fish on cube is offtopic, he has right to warn me
<Cann0n> i guess im in the wrong then. sigh... i just recall some people being paranoid about linux viruses. i was just emphasizing on that.
<amenado> zcat[1]-> still, til the status of connect from modem handshake, lcp should never start
<tritium> Cann0n: you're not wrong
<eatatjoes2> i have a mx700 mouse and when i use the scollup button it goes back a page, can anyone help?
<zcat[1]> amenado: connect yes.. .but other end has to spawn pppd and apparently that's taking them some time.. overloaded dialup server I think
<Linux_Fresher> Cann0n:  yup .. its just mis understanding m8, no one is wrong or right !! but arguing over the matter sure makes it wrong in the eyes of some @s .. after all, they are the sledge hammer !!
<Cann0n> tritium, didn't think so.
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: doesn't pay to argue with the @'s ..
<amenado> zcat[1]-> yep good possibility
<olskolirc> eatatjoes2 did you try dpkg-reconfigure?
<Linux_Fresher> Cann0n:  i would even say that discussing whats right and wrong for this channel is fathoms away from ubuntu issues .. this general discussion totally is #ubuntu-offtopic thing
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> how do i plse disable X starting by default
<zcat[1]> amenado: and if that fails, perhaps more request attempts, or make them further apart... but we'll see how passive goes
<egoleo> i want to always start from the console
<egoleo> when i boot
<Cann0n> it does Linux_Fresher. so i say what is my business mine, and leave be what happened.
<zcat[1]> egoleo: mv /etc/rc2.d/S20gdm /etc/rc2.d/K20gdm
<Linux_Fresher> Cann0n:  good call m8 .. cheers n peace out
<olskolirc> how can I get my external hd and my flash drive to automount on Gutsy 7.10 please?
<Cann0n> olskolirc, you need drivers
<zcat[1]> egoleo: sorry "sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm /etc/rc2.d/K30gdm"
<Gary_inNYC> hey, is there a legitimate reason i have 2 instances (2 versions) of python running simultaneously?
<Wavesonics> puplin: the settings Im chaing in the compiz manager dont seem to take
<geirha> egoleo: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<olskolirc> what kind of driers Cann0n
<norty> hi
<egoleo> thnx
<zcat[1]> geirha: oh.. there's an easier way?!
<PriceChild> olskolirc: Cann0n: Drives should automount by default when you plug them in.
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  the forum line says -->  Just download the tar and untar it to your desktop or home folder. Then do the following command   .. now i have the cube .. so i take it as that tar gz whatever has been already done ?
<olskolirc> yes it loads when I plug it in PriceChild but I want it to automount when i bootup
<geirha> zcat[1]: yeah, wasn't aware of it either untill someone in this channel mentioned it a few days ago
<puplin> Wavesonics: you need to go to the compiz settings in appearance and set them on custom
<xif> hello youbuntu
<PriceChild> !fstab | olskolirc
<ubot3> olskolirc: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xif> Can I tell Ubuntu not to perform automatic updates of a certain package?
<Cann0n> PriceChild, yeah but if its not auto mounting, he will have to modprobe the usb drivers to mount a filesystem to enable him to browse a usb hd
<zcat[1]> !pin
<ubot3> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Gary_inNYC> i just got a recent security update for python 2.4 and 2.5... is there a reason for this?
<zcat[1]> xif: !pin was for you..
<Cann0n> and fstab*
<xif> zcat[1]: thanks! :-)
<PriceChild> Gary_inNYC: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-585-1
<Linux_Fresher> aww cd plugins says no such file or directory =/
<Wavesonics> puplin: appearance in the settings manager?
<Brandon_> Okay none of the documentation explains this. When setting up an ssh key and using ssh-add does one need to be on the "main session" of the server to allow it not to use a passphrase or password when authenticating itself with another server.
<Linux_Fresher> puplin:  whenever u get free, pm me plz
<Wavesonics> puplin: nvm, i found it
<goppp_> !hardy
<ubot3> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Cann0n> Linux_Fresher, what you need?
<eatatjoes2> olskolirc, how do i do that?
<ompaul> Brandon_, your question did not parse
<Linux_Fresher> Cann0n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620000   .. i got stuck at the line typed above ..
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Did you extract the .tar.gz?
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  erm .. nope ... dont know ..  =/  .. i have the cube though
<Black_Magic> Err, Ubuntu isnt reconizing the CD-RW in my drive.
<Brandon_> ompaul, I have no idea either. Have you ever tried to make it so one server and run commands of another server like "ssh foo@example.com lpstat -o" without needing a password or passphrase?
<Brandon_> can*
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: The the .tar.gz on your desktop right now?
<Brandon_> on*
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  nope
<olskolirc> that depends eatatjoes2 what kind of X you are using - if you are using xorg then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then enable your video drivers in restricted drivers if you are using one
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  only 3 hard drive icons there
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Where did you download it then.
<deviank> uhm what was the command-line parameter to make a file write-able? /forgetful D:
<Gary_inNYC> will Hardy be the one to truly "just work"? hehe.
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  Jack_Sparrow gave me some BIG command to type in terminal .. that gave me the sweet cube and super cool effects
<manuautre> bonsoir
<Cann0n> Linux_Fresher, what are you trying to do? install something you downloaded?
<geirha> Brandon_: key based authentication with ssh-agent or host based authentication
<ompaul> Brandon_, what I do is this have sshd running on the server -- on the local box that will be connecting to it ssh-keygen -t rsa (and other options if that is what you want) but anyway .. then you can add passwords -- then I scp id_rsa.pub to .ssh on other box as machine.name.source.pub and then when there I do this cat machine.name.source.pub >> authorized_keys     as the user you want to log on as .. game over ssh -C box.that.you.want.to.log.ont
<ompaul> o.with.the.same.username   (or ssh -C user@farbox)  if you used a password earlier you need to remember it if not you just ssh no pass
<Linux_Fresher> Cann0n:  trying to make fish swim on that cube .. its some plugin for the cube
<patbam> hi, if i want to try out  firefox 3 beta 4, is there anything i should do? perhaps backup my ~/.mozilla directory?
<Cann0n> hmmm. out of my league. i go for performance instead of visual effects.
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Are you currently trying to follow the steps in that link I gave you?
<ompaul> Brandon_, sorry are you asking to run just a single command then a password anywhere would be silly if you wanted to be automagic
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  yup
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  got stuck at cd plugins .. it says no such file or directory coz there isnt one
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Log into the forum and download the plugins.tar.gz file at the bottom of the first post. Put that file on your desktop or something.
<tobiwan> hi everyone.... i got quite a challenging problem on a 7.10 laptop having an intel gm965 graphics chip
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Last and final time I link these special addons to you   http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  kk
<Brandon_> ompaul, yeah a single command. I already set up the keys. It seemsl ike the ssh-add stuff is session specific
<Zortok> ?
<ompaul> Brandon_, in the case you want to do something far end    ssh -C user@farbox FooBar
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  FINE !! THANKS  !! :P
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Now right-click the plugins.tar.gz file and select "Extract Here"
<O01> alright
<O01> so, I installed FireFox
<O01> I'm used to press backspace to go back
<Gary_inNYC> and?
<cromag> O01: 1 sec..
<O01> and shift-backspace to go forward
<O01> how do I do that?
<novato_br> how can I install a printer from local network to ubuntu?
<tobiwan> the native resolution of the screen should be 1280x800, but the actual screen size of gnome is less (both horizontally and vertically).... but the screen is still accessible
<Linux_Fresher> ah !! its all cool now, i thought that these all come by default just need to be activated lol
<ompaul> !enter | O01
<ubot3> O01: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cromag> O01: search google for backspace firefox ubuntu
<ompaul> O01, alt left arrow and alt right arrow
<O01> oh wow cromag, good fucking idea
<ompaul> cromag, no - yopu
<O01> I didn't think of that one.
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: You got it?
<ompaul> !language | O01
<ubot3> O01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<O01> dude, answer without stupidity and I will obey these rules.
<cromag> http://www.google.dk/search?hl=da&q=+backspace+firefox+ubuntu&meta=
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  yup .. wasnt knowing it was a fresh dl , i thought it all came with the basic pkg
<ompaul> O01, I did already
<cromag> first hit..
<O01> "Google with FireFox Ubuntu BackSpace"
<O01> oh really?
<cromag> aww... :(
<Brandon_> ompaul, compression isn't the problem. If I do ssh-add with a putty session it lets me run single line statements as much as I want. But right when I open a new session and check ssh-add it doesn't have the key
<Gary_inNYC> 001, did you read the Alt left / Alt right response?
<novato_br> how can I install a printer from local network to ubuntu?
<novato_br> !cups
<ubot3> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: so you can do the rest of the tutorial by your self?
<Brandon_> ompaul, how do I connect to the main session?
<ompaul> cromag, you either give someone an answer but never tell them to google
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  and u aint getting off the leash that easily ,.. downloading wine atm ,.. we are going to start warhammer 40k through wine right now .. so get your bottle of beer or something.. u got like full 5 mins to do that
<ompaul> Brandon_, putty no idea how that works
<Linux_Fresher> Odd-rationale:  yup :)
<Brandon_> ompaul, or do I need direct access to the server?
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Good luck!
<mr-george> if anyone has time to help me I would really appreciate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4496760#post4496760
<cromag> ompaul: im sorry, but i just knew the first post would fix the problem. I usually dont, and im sorry.
<tobiwan> the intel problem is pretty hard to explain, but you can see it here: http://narishah.at/resolution.png (if you notice how the gnome panels are cut off too soon and the lower one is offset from the bottom)
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, I dont do wine.. you are on your own..
<ompaul> Brandon_, you need to access the server at some stage and even putty does that -- but I don't jknow how it does options
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  0.o .. fine !! i will find out something else in ubuntu which needs your help  mewhhahahahahaha
<tobiwan> sorry for bothering you, but i tried google, changed settings in both xorg and gnome to no avail, and i feel a bit out of my depth here
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  though hard rum is always better than wine !! ever thought of being a sailor ? its 350$s a day ;)
<david_> hello
<Brandon_> ompaul, okay I'm gonna log onto the main server and do the ssh-add. Hopefully that works.
<Cann0n> !ot | Linux_Fresher
<ubot3> Linux_Fresher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<david_> i want to start programming java, anyone have any good links for a complete newcomer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Please stay on topic.. and I'll take the job,  I can sail..  65' was the last one...
<Cann0n> Linux_Fresher, if you are installing wine through the add/remove problems, once it installs, you most likely need to set up a vdrive for it.
<ompaul> Brandon_,  I think if you include the command straight after the other box it runs it no options needed
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, Setup a user without root access and dont map Drive Z to your root
<goppp_> !likewise
<ubot3> Factoid likewise not found
<DsnaIR> hola
<Flare183> !es | DsnaIR
<ubot3> DsnaIR: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jeanmichel> bonjour, hello etc....
<Brandon_> ompaul, "straight after the other box" what does that mean?
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow:  but how to find out if i am the root atm or i am not one ?  though i know the password to put in everytime when i want to install something, i am not sure that till i enter the password i am the root
<ompaul> Brandon_, ssh -C me@target command
<Flare183> Brandon_: please don't get smart
<Gary_inNYC> i installed wine, uninstalled it, saw that wine was still in my menus, removed that as well.  Now that i reinstalled wine, the original menus don't come back
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Type: whoami
<Cann0n> Linux_Fresher, once you finish determining if you're all set up properly, install it using a command screen. cd to the path of the install file and type wine install.exe or what ever the setup program is named.
<Brandon_> ompaul, that asks for a passphrase
<Brandon_> Flare183, that was real question
<Cann0n> whoami
<ompaul> Brandon_, you did not use keys which was what I explained in the first case
<Linux_Fresher> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ whoami
<Linux_Fresher> ubuntu
<Gary_inNYC> what's happened to my wine menus in gnome panel?
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Compare "whoami" with "sudo whoami"
<Cann0n> Gary_inNYC,  what was the last thing you did?
<puplin> sudo makes the command run as root
<Linux_Fresher> dang! i am the root after i put in the password
<Gary_inNYC> Cann0n, well i uninstalled wine, then deleted wine from Applications in gnome panel since it was left over
<LjL> erm, any way to recover truncated files on ext3? (truncated to zero size, not deleted)
<Linux_Fresher> so does it mean that i am a common user till i enter the password ?
<puplin> yes
<Linux_Fresher> ah
<Flare183> !who | puplin
<ubot3> puplin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<clarezoe> can anyone help me with my file-roller, it extract everything in one folder no matter how many folders in the archive file
<Gary_inNYC> i then reinstalled wine, and found that the shortcut menus for wine don't come back
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: So whenever you forget who you are, you now know how to find out. :)
<puplin> !sudo | Linux_Fresher
<ubot3> Linux_Fresher: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Linux_Fresher> kewl
<Cann0n> Gary_inNYC, try right clicking the menu and select edit menu. see if the menu is checked to be viewed
<^A^kira> what should i do if i've get (EE) AIGLX error, i have ATI X200m, propreatary drivers and d3d is ok
<backtracker> hi, I work with Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<Flare183> !hi | backtracker
<ubot3> backtracker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gary_inNYC> Cann0n, i deleted those left over when i uninstalled wine
<backtracker> I want to public web
<backtracker> but dunno what to use
<backtracker> xampp?
<backtracker> dunno really
<tobiwan> one more thing about my intel 965 graphics problem: Xorg.0.log tells me the following: (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<Flare183> !enter | backtracker
<Cann0n> Gary_inNYC, and when you installed it again, they didnt show up?
<ubot3> backtracker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<K4k> has anyone messed with hardy yet?
<Gary_inNYC> Cann0n, nope
<Wavesonics> Any way to get anything cooler then the 3D gears inside the cube in Compiz?
<Odd-rationale> K4k: Many people have. try #ubuntu+1
<Flare183> Cann0n: he has to rerun the menu script that comes with wine
<K4k> Odd-rationale, thanks
<Odd-rationale> Wavesonics: You can have fishes...
<Gary_inNYC> Cann0n, it's nothing serious since i use my own custom shortcuts for programs running in wine, but i just wanted to know
<backtracker> Cann0n: I want to install a web server at my PC
<Cann0n> Gary_inNYC, Flare183 i was going to suggest that.
<^A^kira> what should i do if i've get (EE) AIGLX error, i have ATI X200m, propreatary drivers and d3d is ok
<GrantMynott> I don't suppose anyone could help me work out how to use my swap partition again? My windows installation messed up when i was dual booting it with Ubuntu so i re installed Windows again, my swap and ubuntu partition still exists but i can't choose to boot to ubuntu anymore, it boots to Windows
<puplin> Wavesonics: google around for plugins
<Cann0n> backtracker, what web server?
<backtracker> dunno
<puplin> GrantMynott: swap?
<Flare183> !fixgrub | GrantMynott
<ubot3> GrantMynott: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cann0n> apache?
<Odd-rationale> !grub | GrantMynott
<backtracker> I want to know if I should install xampp
<^A^kira> !AIGLX
<ubot3> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<bardyr> backtracker, dont
<backtracker> I want to work with Apache
<an_tadh> Does anybody know how to get a program like FireFox or JACK to run automatically from start up?
<bardyr> backtracker, install it with apt its just as easy and much better
<GrantMynott> Thanks
<Flare183> !autostart | an_tadh
<ubot3> an_tadh: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Cann0n> dont know about xampp
<an_tadh> Thanks
<backtracker> bardyr: apt-get install apache?
<Flare183> !lamp | bardyr
<ubot3> bardyr: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<puplin> backtracker: xampp is great
<bardyr> !lamp > backtracker
<hybrid-kernel> is it possible to have 3d acceleration with xgl? (ati)
<Cann0n> backtracker, try joining #apache
<Flare183> hybrid-kernel: yes
<bardyr> backtracker, short version apt-get install apache2
<backtracker> puplin: I've worked with xampp it's really great but dunno if it's also in Linux
<Flare183> !xgl | hybrid-kernel
<ubot3> hybrid-kernel: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Cann0n> i always went to apache.org and setting it up myself.
<puplin> backtracker: yes it is
<puplin> xampp.org
<backtracker> puplin: GUI Instalation?
<backtracker> Installation?
<bardyr> i understand using xampp in a windows environment but there is no reason for it in a linux environment
<adub> does anyone use star office ??
<backtracker> bardyr: why?
<backtracker> what's the difference?
<Flare183> adub: I have on windows
<puplin> backtracker: well you extract it
<adub> flare183 do you remember how to print envelopes
<bardyr> backtracker, because with apt you get it build and integrated into your ubuntu, and its just as easy setting it up
<Flare183> adub: Sorry, I don't remember
<Brandon_> ompaul, okay I've read over all you said a few times. What do you mean I didn't use keys? So when I did ssh -C root@??? lpstat -p why is it asking for a passphrase? In order to get that don't I have to be using keys?
<LjL> is there any way to recover truncated files on ext3? (truncated to zero size like with 'echo "" >file', not deleted)
<Flare183> adub: something with a template
<sfears> when trying to modprobe ndiswrapper there's a FATAL: module not found error.. any ideas anyone?
<adub> so there is a template for it or something
<Viden> Evolution is about to make me crazy with the constant crashes and slow processing of exchange contact lists ... is there anything else out there that will work with Exchange on linux?  I am on evolution 2.12.1 ... is there a newer version that is not listed in APT ?
<backtracker> bardyr: but I need to install MySQL, etc.
<backtracker> configuration and all that work
<bardyr> backtracker, sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<Flare183> LjL: I have heard of it from somewhere or somebody
<adub> im assuming i use staroffice writer
<Flare183> adub: yeah
<backtracker> bardyr: the configuration is hard?
<bardyr> backtracker, default values work
<backtracker> wow, nice
<bardyr> backtracker, this is what linux does
<hybrid-kernel> What I actually wanted was a way to have 3d acceleration (for 3d opengl games) along with 3d accelerated xgl. I saw some old 2006 thread about running 2 X servers, and run all 3d progs though a script but it never worked for me
<backtracker> then thanks, it's nice doing it without some -already-created-package
<backtracker> bardyr: and then you don't know wtf it has configurated
<backtracker> 14% [8 mysql-client-5.0 923153/7493kB 12%]                                                 36.8kB/s 17m30s
<Flare183> LjL: this might help: http://amadeus.ece.uprm.edu/~undelete/
<backtracker> heh
<Viden> Is there a way to get Evolution 2.22.0 from APT without having to compile the source manually?
<Flare183> Viden: yes
<ompaul> Brandon_, you have me confused so why don't I tell ya how I do stuff - with no passwords and then you can apply it to yourself?
<Cann0n> backtracker, do you have experience in web hosting?
<lunaphyte_> how do i mount lvm filesystems if i boot to a shell from an install cd, for recovery purposes?
<Viden> flare183:  what is the repo ?
<Flare183> Viden: on a terminal type in apt-get source evolution
<Brandon_> ompaul, sure. I've followed 3 tutorials with no luck
<Cann0n> backtracker, i suggest reading the manuals closely for security holes you may configure by accident.
<LjL> Flare183, unfortunately that seems to require previous installation of the undeletion system
<Brandon_> ompaul, actually I have leave for class right now
<Flare183> Viden: a repo is a software repository
<Viden> flare183:  that gets 2.12.1 ...
<Viden> i want 2.22.0
<Viden> the newest
<Brandon_> ompaul, will you be online on thursday by any chance?
<ompaul> Brandon_, pm
<Flare183> LjL: sorry
<etalli> Can anyone tell me where I should ask about how to send an individual packet in the GET blah format?
<ompaul> Brandon_, pm me I paste what I said there eariler
<StefanW> Viden: that is bundeled with the new ubuntu releasing april 2008
<Cann0n> you cant uninstall evolution on ubuntu via add/remove
<Viden> what I am asking is there a repo for the newest version since Ubuntu's repos are seemingly always out of date
<Flare183> Viden: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
<etalli> Like GET / HTTP/1.0 X-SomeHeader: ... Host: ...
<Brandon_> ompaul, I don't have this name registered. One second
<ompaul> Brandon_, you don't need to I am accepting all
<bardyr> Viden, wait to the 20 march and grab Ubuntu hardy beta, but it can be a little (much) unstable
<Flare183> Viden: it's not out of date it just take us MOTU's to get the packages onto the Repositories.
<Wavesonics> does compiz not come with the 3D window plugin yet? i dont seem to have it, and I have the extra's package installed
<etalli> What channel should I ask in?
<Viden> bardyr:  yeah i cant run anything beta on this machine since its my work box, I need stability and most of my issues right now are with evolution which is horrible.  I hope they newer version fixes them
<puplin> kk bbl all
<Odd-rationale> Wavesonics: No it does not. It is unstable
<puplin> cya l8r
<Flare183> Wavesonics: yes but it doesn't work
<Wavesonics> aahh ok thanks you two
<Cann0n> Viden, have you tried thunderbird?
<Viden> ok ... so compile it is the answer for now then
<StefanW> Actually, I have it working fine :)
<Wavesonics> how about the atlantis plugin, how can i get that?
<Viden> cann0n:  yes but its integration with Calendars using lightning is sorry at best (the time / date bug that is yet to be fixed)
<etalli> Hello?
<Flare183> Wavesonics: look at the compiz website
<Viden> kk .. ill compile it then
<StefanW> Wavesonics: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659282
<etalli> If I had a question about Ubuntu, would I be answered?
<StefanW> if people can answer it, yes :)
<Flare183> etalli: yes it would be
<eatatjoes2> olskolirc, it only goes back in firefox it doesnt go back in the file explorer or any other prog when i hit the scrollup button (on my mouse)
<Linux_Fresher> i accidentally ran a get command to download some pkg from web 2 times .. what it does ? over writes the previous downloaded data or occupies double space ?
<jimmygoon> Is OO.o going to support docx soon?
<jimmygoon> !docx
<ubot3> Factoid docx not found
<Flare183> etalli: if we knew the answer
<StefanW> jimmygoon: there's a convertor for docx files :)
<Bitmess> is it ok to uninstall apache?
<Cann0n> !wireshark
<ubot3> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6rel-3ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 628 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<jimmygoon> StefanW, yeah but does oo.o open them natively?
<etalli> Flare183: If I can get a Ubuntu question answered in #ubuntu, where can I go to get a question about HTTP requests answered?
<StefanW> jimmygoon: no
<Cann0n> impressive bot.
<Flare183> Cann0n: yes it is
<jimmygoon> StefanW, well, actually. it opened this one :D
<Flare183> etalli: I don't know
<Linux_Fresher> ne1 ?
<etalli> Flare183: Could it be answered here?
<etalli> Perchance
<Odd-rationale> Wavesonics: Here is the easiest way to get the new plugins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620000
<Flare183> etalli: if it was ubuntu related
<StefanW> jimmygoon: with the expansion for docx files I take it? I don't think you can open office 2007 excel files for instance
<Wavesonics> awesome thanks odd-rationale
<backtracker> Cann0n: yes, web hosting of course
<xarquid> etalli: #apache --- :p
<ItchyHobo> etalli, u r making an ubuntu webpage aren't u ;)
<jimmygoon> StefanW, oooh. Yeah. Its just a word docx file.
<backtracker> but never installed Apache and MySQL, Exim, and all those services individually, why lying :)
<conb123> im having a problem ive posted it here http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721638 any ideas
<Linux_Fresher> anyone ?
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, did u run apt-get ?
<Cann0n> backtracker, i suggest digging around on google for the exact installation guides, or visiting channel #apache
<etalli> xarquid: Could they tell me how to send an HTTP request specifying GET yada yada in the Terminal and/or somewhere else?
<etalli> xarquid: could you?
<xarquid> etalli: Yes.
<etalli> xarquid: To which question?
<jimmygoon> telnet :)
<Linux_Fresher> ItchyHobo:  yea i accidentally ran the same command 2 times ..
<Linux_Fresher> ItchyHobo:  so what it does ? over writes the previously downloaded data or occupies double space ?
<StefanW> jimmygoon: http://www.oooninja.com/2008/01/convert-openxml-docx-etc-in-linux-using.html
<jimmygoon> StefanW, thanks
<xarquid> etalli: To #apache or I could but I need to head out. Go to #apache -- they are the gurus on things like that. I'm sorry, I would help but I have an appointment I need to GET to ;p
<Rudin_> hello
<Gary_inNYC> does anyone else get crappy performance in firefox when visiting break.com?
<etalli> xarquid: Punny!!  Thanks, though.
<xarquid> etalli: I would rephrase the question as well before asking in there, I.E. why would you....eh </leave>
<Rudin_> how can I see a java applet in a web page in Ubuntu 64?
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, no prob there versions are automatically checked; fret not u wasted little or no space plus this cache can be later cleaned if u wish; versions of package are mantained online by the ubuntu package server
<ubot3> Rudin_: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 384, column 84
<backtracker> !john the ripper
<ubot3> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 502 kB, installed size 976 kB
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, if u already have a package apt-get doesn't download it again unless there is a newer version
<backtracker> !thc-hydra
<ubot3> Factoid thc-hydra not found
<backtracker> !thc hydra
<ubot3> Factoid thc hydra not found
<backtracker> !thchydra
<ubot3> Factoid thchydra not found
<backtracker> meh
<conb123> anybody have any idea about whats causing my problem http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721638
<backtracker> sorry about 'flood'
<Viden> so it looks like there is no way to update to Evolution 2.22 in Ubuntu 7.10 .. without major pains because it requires a ton of dependencies that are not available in 7.10s apt.... anyone know of a guide to doing this without major hasle
<mzuverink> wha is they myhicr channel or good suoort.  I canteen toget mine towor
<Rudin_> how can I see a java applet in a web page in Ubuntu 64?
<Linux_Fresher> ItchyHobo:  it wasnt in the pkg manager add remove or synaptic .. i ran the command given for ubuntu destro by wine [ was downloading wine]
<ubot3> Rudin_: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 384, column 84
<infl1ction> im running Ubuntu Ultimate Edition and the splash screen only loads a tiny bit (takes a while) and then goes to a screen where it says "Reading files needed to boot..." and then stays there. any suggestions on what i should do?
<Slart> does anyone have a suggestion for a good ftp server with virtual accounts.. preferably some kind of gui setup
<Scunizi> Viden, maybe wait until next month for Hardy and then consider compiling the current Evo.. Ubuntu tends to have a couple versions behind the power curve.
<Slart> !ftp
<ubot3> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Slart> !ftpd
<ubot3> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, synaptic/add remove/ apt-get are the same thing... just nice different guis for the three; at the very basic stuff they are all the same; and wine is just a package like other packages out there
<Scunizi> !ultimate | infliction
<ubot3> infliction: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<xb3rt> What does it mean when I try to install a .tar.bz2 and I get the error         gzip: stdin: not in gzip format       Tar: Child returned status 1       Tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Viden> is there a way to install it from teh Hardy repos on 7.10 ?
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, oops apt-get doesn't have a gui
<zcat[1]> xb3rt: tar option 'z' is for gzip, 'j' is for bzip2
<Scunizi> Viden, even hardy isn't 2.22
<xb3rt> ok thank you
<Viden> scunizi ... uugh .. so far behind other distros .. why is that
<Scunizi> Viden, what feature are you looking for that's not there?
<hon> when I press ENTER in location bar in nautilus, nothing happens. Is this a bug?
<Linux_Fresher> ItchyHobo:  its cool .. it got installed .. no error msgs .. it also made an icon in the start menu :)    [ simple pleasures of life for a nix-n00b]
<Viden> scunizi:  a ton of bug fixes to the Exchange connector that cause the current old version to crash constantly
<hon> in other words, does the location area work at all?
<Scunizi> Viden, maybe it will be available in backports..
<zcat[1]> hon: tried typing a new location and pressing neter?
<Slart> Viden: packages have to be checked, tested etc before they are released to the masses.. I guess ubuntu would be less stable if they just took the latest and greatest of all apps
<jimmygoon> How can I install a newer version of openoffice in ubuntu?
<ItchyHobo> Linux_Fresher, when i first started using linux it is good to read the built in help file/ hangout on ubuntu forums and yes the irc.... u will be at ease with ubuntu witin 2 weeks max...
<Linux_Fresher> me off to #wine now .. thanks a loads guys .. keep up the good work   ..   [ and DONT say 'Phew !! the n00b -.-  is gone !! ]  :P
<Viden> slart .. well obviously, but the version of Evolution on 7.10 is almost a year old ...
<Hanz> Anyone know where there is a big delay with my menus when compiz is running ?
<Ashnal> Everytime I restart my computer my sound doesnt work. I can usually fix this with fiddling, but this time I have no clue what is wrong
<Rudin_> kjhkjh
<Gary_inNYC> Hanz does it delay with compiz effects off?
<Ashnal> nevermind
<Slart> Viden: well.. and 7.10 is what.. 4 months? there are lots of distro's that update continously.. ubuntu doesn't
<hon> zcat[1]: oh, sorry. I made a mistake. The location area in file dialog is the one that seems broken.
<Rudin_> how can I see a java applet in a web page in Ubunt 64 bits?
<Hanz> no and all the other effects run fine
<Linux_Fresher> ItchyHobo:  yup .. slowly reading stuff too :)  .. just that my may be 2 hrs of it .. so lots of crap n00b Qs ..and I am so AMAZED that people here solve those so patiently .. i bet if i was a pro, i would gt bugged for sure =/ ... okies me off to #wine
<hon> zcat[1]: what happens when you enter an address in location area in a gnome file dialog and then press enter?
<Viden> slart ... yeah i guess i will just live with the pain of restarting this think like 40 times a day until the new Ubuntu comes out ... /sigh ... thanks anyway
<zcat[1]> hon: enter by itself refreshed the window, anew location I jumps to it.
<Slart> Viden: if it's that broken perhaps they will release an updated version in backports.. you have that enabled, right?
<Viden> yeah .. nothing available
<Viden> wait .. the Hardy backports ?
<Wavesonics> any one here think they can help me getting dual heads working on a ATI Radeon 9800 (Open source drivers)?
<RainbowOnyx> ohh how i miss my world of warcraft lol
<Gary_inNYC> Hanz, it's not whether or not the effects run, but whether a given effect runs well enough as to not delay an aspect of usability
<Slart> Viden: no, gutsy backports
<Viden> yeah its enabled
<Slart> Viden: hmm.. perhaps reporting a bug will get it noticed faster..
<hon> zcat[1]: didn't get it. do you mean that when you enter a location and press enter, the file dialog goes to that location?
<ToastGuy> geirha: are you here?
<Slart> Viden: never done that myself yet.. but I'm sure there's someone here that knows how to do it
<zcat[1]> hon: the gnome browser one does, yes
<backtracker>  
<Viden> slart:  bug was reported and fixed about 4 revisions ago .. thus my desire to update
<Gary_inNYC> Hanz, check out some configuration options in Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Les_Caesars> How do I change the icon for an entire file type?
<Les_Caesars> or create new file types?
<Slart> Viden: or you could compile evolution yourself.. I don't know how complicated it is.. most stuff is pretty easy once you've got the dependencies fixed
<Hanz> is the a way to switch the fade on the menus off then?
<zcat[1]> hon: not sure about the file dialog in various programs.. not sure if that is a consistend thing or per-program
<Hanz> I've had a look and cant fine the option
<zcat[1]> Hanz: compizconfig-manager lets you control all the effects
<Viden> slart:  yeah compilng isnt a big deal for me, but the reqs are all next version ubuntu file that will probably hose 7.10 if i tryed to install them ... so i will just deal for now
<DeanGrobler> Help! does anyone know what I can use to create a blog in ubuntu?
<hon> zcat[1]: thanks a lot.
<backtracker> Cann0n: there's no content at /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<backtracker> is that ok?
<Slart> Viden: ouch.. nasty... I've never used evolution myself.. never had to deal with an exchange server.. always used thunderbird
<DeanGrobler> Help! does anyone know what I can use to create a blog in ubuntu?
<solar_george> <backtracker> Yes apache 2 doesn't use that config file
<backtracker> DeanGrobler: in what language?
<backtracker> solar_george: what config file does it use?
<richard__> hi does anyone know how to change the linux boot loader order by default goes to ubuntu first
<zcat[1]> I set up outlook to work with exchange server a while back (via exchange's web interface I think) .. It seemed to be more reliable than Outlook, at least the first week. Haven't been in touch with the guy since then tho.
<Cann0n> backtracker, no thats not ok.
<Ayabara> I have ripped most of my cd collection to flac. To put them on my phone I need to transcode to mp3. What's a good/easy way to do this?
<Slart> DeanGrobler: don't repeat your question that often.. once every 5 minutes is enough
<DeanGrobler> I am still kinda new so I'm not to sure
<arooni> how do i get all the python stuff i need to run on ubuntu gutsy
<slipttees> hey ubuntu 6.06.2 lts have still shipit ?
<kestir> Ayabara: why are you going to ruin perfectly good flac files by downgrading them to mp3?
<backtracker> Cann0n: it is as installed
<backtracker> Cann0n: you told me it was going to be ok when apt-getting
<solar_george> <backtracker> apache2.conf + all the stuff in *-enbled and *-available
<Slart> Ayabara: there is something called audio convert.. or something like that.. I can never remember
<ArthurArchnix> DeanGrobler: Blogging software is pretty limited in ubuntu. Some people like scribefire  http://www.scribefire.com/
<Ayabara> kestir: eh. it's a matter of transcoding to put on a phone, not of replacing flac by mp3...
<Ayabara> Slart: ok
<RainbowOnyx> anyone run wow in linux?
<RainbowOnyx> wow=World Of Warcraft
<Slart> RainbowOnyx: yes.. many.. ask in #winehq
<Gary_inNYC> i heard it runs in wine
<DeanGrobler> Thank you :) I will give it a try
<tritium> DeanGrobler: wordpress?
<RainbowOnyx> ty vm
<tritium> DeanGrobler: try searching for "blog" in the synaptic package manager, and browse through the list it returns
<Ayabara> Slart: soundconverter is in the repo. maybe that one :-)
<zcat[1]> damn, mplayer seems to have killed my windows decorations
<Slart> Ayabara: sounds like a good candidate =)
<Slart> !info soundconverter
<ubot3> soundconverter: Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<tritium> DeanGrobler: or, from the command line: apt-cache search blog
<slipttees> Still have to request  ubuntu 6.06.2 lts by the shipit ?
<adub> i give up on staroffice the thing wont print right
<tritium> slipttees: no, you can download it
<adub> im trying to print an envelope in open office writer
<solar_george> <Ayabara> Thats a nice easy to use one - make  sure you have lame installed
<adub> can someone help i have my envelope done but its not printing out right
<kestir> Ayabara: ahh...well...just do a 'for <var> in *.flac; do $(flac -cd "$<var>" | lame -h - "${<var>%.flac}.mp3; done'
<slipttees> tritium: ok, thx
<tritium> adub: #openoffice.org might be able to help
<DeanGrobler> wow thanks tritium
<arooni> how do i get all the python stuff i need to run on ubuntu gutsy
<kestir> Ayabara: just be sure to install the lame audio codec first
<ToastGuy> I'm looking at the source code for a paticular ubuntu application. I'm wondering if it's easy to modify this code and re-install over the application I previously installed?
<Les_Caesars> How do I create a new file type?
<slipttees> tritium: ubuntu 6.06.3 possible, with other last kernel ? 2.6.24 ?
<slipttees> ??
<Ayabara> kestir: looks good. thanks :-)
<tritium> arooni: you need to be more specific.  A lot of python stuff is already installed by default.
<arooni> tritium, to code in python and to use the python imaging library
<tritium> slipttees: I don't know.
<slipttees> hum
<RainbowOnyx> ok question i think is ok here are there any cool "non window type" games for linux without having to use wine. and that are "stable" or at least semi stable?
<tritium> arooni: python is installed for you already.  Just install the python-imaging package for the imaging library
<zcat[1]> RainbowOnyx: urban terror is pretty good
<tritium> arooni, hint: apt-cache search python | grep imaging
<RainbowOnyx> it does not come up in my "add / remove" programs
<tritium> arooni: that will list some packages you can look into installing.
<zcat[1]> RainbowOnyx: unfortunately, no
<RainbowOnyx> so is it safe?
<zcat[1]> tremulous? (the packaged version is pretty old tho)
<zcat[1]> urban terror is quite safe, a bit tricky to install is all
<StefanW> RainbowOnyx: Nexuiz
<RainbowOnyx> <== 2 day old ubuntu user
<StefanW> RainbowOnyx: frozen bubble, chromium
<kestir> what is the apt-get command to find out information/description of a package?
<zcat[1]> Nexuis / alien arena / open arena are all on add/remove but I find them pretty tedious
<tritium> kestir: apt-cache show <packagename>
<Alan_M> RainbowOnyx: Any program is actually very safe, its scripts you must watch out for :)
<StefanW> RainbowOnyx: all installable via apt-get / synaptic :)
<RainbowOnyx> frozen buble i have seen when i add all in add / remove but that semi flash gamy
<sureshot> hey new at this,how do i get root access so i can save a test.php file in var/ww dir?
<kestir> thanks tritium
<Jupp> RainbowOnyx, if you like fps, quake wars is pretty good (closed source)
<dgjones> !games | RainbowOnyx, This might be useful to you,
<ubot3> RainbowOnyx, This might be useful to you,: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<StefanW> RainbowOnyx: then try Nexuiz - open source FPS
<zcat[1]> !sudo | sureshot
<ubot3> sureshot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<StefanW> http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<vinnetu> hi
<RainbowOnyx> thnak you all vm i will look it all up
<Alan_M> Nexuiz runs on multiple platforms too RainbowOnyx ;)
<Alan_M> Not just linux
<sureshot> zcat: what do i type
<Alan_M> *hint if you wanna get your friends to play with you*
<zcat[1]> most FLOSS games are multi-platform ..
<vinnetu> can somebody help me with setup of bluetooth keyboad (ergomedia genius)?
<xb3rt> whats a .php and does it work on ubuntu gutsy
<zcat[1]> even frozen bubble, the author asked that nobody port it to windows.. they ported it anyhow.. :)
<Alan_M> zcat, he put it as OSS?
<sureshot> zcat: do i just type !sudo or something more?
<zcat[1]> It was oss but he did not approve of windows .. and asked that nobody port it.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gary_inNYC> RainbowOnyx, I like Tremulous as a good fps
<Sl4y3r> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<zcat[1]> sureshot: open a terminal and type "sudo command to do as root
<Cann0n> backtracker, i never said to use apt-getting
<Sl4y3r> i cant get java to work in firefox
<backtracker> Cann0n: apt-get
<Sl4y3r> any suggestions
<Wavesonics> in the compiz config settings manager, I'm trying to bind an action to a key, how do i do that?
<backtracker> Cann0n: I wrote apt-getting as past
<zcat[1]> sureshot: eg sudo cp test.php /var/www/
<backtracker> Cann0n: plz
<backtracker> xD
<sureshot> zcar: oki ty
<Cann0n> backtracker, i never use that method.
<Alan_M> Who were you offtopicing ompaul?
<ompaul> Alan_M, those who are
<kestir> like?
<zcat[1]> probably me ..
<Cann0n> backtracker, i was afk. i never use apt-get or anything along those lines. i always download via web browser
<tritium> Alan_M: all the games discussion
<Alan_M> zcat, you werent though, surprisingly.
<ompaul> all non support stuff
<ompaul> and discussion is offtopic
<farruinn> Cann0n: through packages.ubuntu.com?
<tritium> Cann0n: why do you do that?
<Gary_inNYC> Sl4y3r, i have issues with firefox as well... especially with pages such as break.com
<Alan_M> thats a bit..broad of a ban on discussion. :/
<Cann0n> why do i do what?
<xb3rt> I have everything i need for AWN, but now I can't actually find the AWN download
<tritium> Cann0n: not use apt-get, and instead download through your browser.
<zcat[1]> Alan_M: discussion about how the channel is run are also OT :)
<Sl4y3r> it never works
<Ayabara> !bluetoooth
<ubot3> Factoid bluetoooth not found
<GrantMynott> Hello, i need help again :(. How can i change my screen resolution to 1400 * 900. I've tried it in System -> Preferences but its not an option
<Gary_inNYC> xb3rt, check out this link to install AWN:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<ompaul> !bluetooth
<ubot3> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cann0n> tritium, you are telling me u never download anything via web browser?
<ompaul> Ayabara, ^^
<tritium> Cann0n: correct
<ompaul> Cann0n, the easier  way to install materials on ubuntu is to use apt-get or synaptic -
<bastid_raZor> Cann0n; i have never used a browser for updates to ubuntu.. apt-get or aptitude
<Sl4y3r> anyone?
<eguzkia> hello someone can call with skype to luca_blln75?
<quaal> why is it that new files in ubuntu are not created with the permissions i have set in umask.
<RainbowOnyx> i did try a fps the other day and it worked great but when "time" in zone ended it minimised and frozen my system i could no get anything to free it up
<RainbowOnyx> was a quake "port thing
<Cann0n> ompaul, there are many ways to download things in linux...
<RainbowOnyx> at least add /remove said so lo
<Gary_inNYC> xb3rt you check that out yet?
<Cann0n> bastid_raZor, im not talking about updating ubuntu
<tritium> Cann0n: to use the browser doesn't take advantage of apt-get/aptitude/synaptic's dependency handling, etc.
<Cann0n> someone thought i told them to install apache via get-apt, when i didnt tell them that.
<zcat[1]> let me know when you can install urban terror, padman, stepmania, alice, scratch .. via apt
<bastid_raZor> Cann0n; well for that matter.. installing any app in ubuntu
<jordioriol> what program should I use in hardy to transfer music to my iPod?
<tritium> Cann0n: apache *should* be installed via apt-get
 * Alan_M looks around
<Sjimmie>  jordioriol amarok
<Sjimmie> it's for KDE but works under GNOME aswell
<jordioriol> Sjimmie, thanks
<Cann0n> tritium, not if you want to compile it yourself. ubuntu isn't the only version of linux.
<quaal> For gnome to tale into account settings you must create in your home directory a file called ".gnomerc" and put the umask command in it.
<quaal> Of course you can also use any other shell command.
<quaal> Nautilus, etc... will now use the new value (after re-login of course)
<quaal> is this true
<Sl4y3r> hello
<Sjimmie> alternatively -> gtkpod
<Sl4y3r> java help please
<Cann0n> ya'll leave me alone. i dont use get-apt to install things... may things aren't on get-apt.
<tritium> Cann0n: I never said it was.  There are source packages as well, that are also apt-gettable
<A86> hello everyone
<A86> no luck with wine far cry
<Cann0n> tritium, and that is what i mean. source packs. you know make, make install... ./configure. i dont use get-apt to download those
<tritium> Cann0n: no, I'm suggesting: apt-get source apache2, for example
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: as a general rule, it's a good idea to do as much as possible via apt, that keeps dependencies and future updates all sorted out for you..
<RainbowOnyx> in windows i used xillo soft dvd ripper to back my movies up it was an all in one thing ....1 click done thing....is there something link that for linux beause i have used dvd::ripbut it is rather confusing and does not give me at least from what i can see options for the divx codec
<exerdigit> hey guys, quick question... when i am in nautilus and play mp3s from a directory individually, it eventually locks up and tells me i have too many files open. but even if i close each file when i am done playing the song, it still happens.. any way around this?
<GrantMynott> How can i set my screen resolution to 1400 * 900. Its not in the options on the System -> Preferences bit
<zcat[1]> RainbowOnyx: k9copy !!
<Cann0n> tritium, and i was suggesting to the person who asked about apache to check out #apache or goign to the website and do things their way.
<RainbowOnyx> ty will look it up
<ompaul> !resolution | GrantMynott
<ubot3> GrantMynott: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lwizardl> hi
<adub> my printer does not have an option for envelop 10
<adub> envelope
<tritium> Cann0n: again, the preferred and suggested method is to use the package repositories.  That's what they're for.
<kestir> Cann0n: I suggest reading about with what was in mind when ubuntu was created
<zcat[1]> evel vlc can rip and transcode dvd's .. but that's a bit trickier
<zcat[1]> *even
<GrantMynott> I've tried that ompaul
<ompaul> Cann0n, you don't need to - if you are that level then looking for help in this channel is not really on your agenda ;-) and we don't support those methods
<lwizardl> is it possible to password protect a external drive
<lwizardl> ?
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: I think you might be happier in gentoo or slackware :)
<xb3rt> Gary_inNYC: i have it installed into my system menu now, but when I click the manager to load it, nothing happens
<Cann0n> zcat[1], im from 6 years experience in slackware
<kestir> Cann0n: ubuntu uses repositories to store packages they have tested and approve of...to install only those stable packages ubuntu has their stamp of approval on, you use apt-get
<RainbowOnyx> VLC?
<amortvigil> how can i see wich gtk i use?
<Cann0n> im not a linux noob. each user has their own way of doing things. i dont like people dogging me cuz i PREFER NOT to use get-apt
<RainbowOnyx> cause vlc is my fav player
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: ubuntu is not slackware ..
<RainbowOnyx> even in windows
<Sl4y3r> anyone now why my java would not work
<Sl4y3r> ?
<solar_george> <lwizardl> Do you need to be able to use this on windows
<Sl4y3r> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<kestir> Cann0n: then you should understand how different ditros use packages and how they manage them
<Gary_inNYC> xb3rt: go to applications, accessories, avant window navigator
<bastid_raZor> GrantMynott; possibly try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select that resolution when that option comes around.. normally though if it isn't listed already your monitor or video don't support it
<tritium> Cann0n: that's fine, but please don't tell othere here to _not_ use the repositories.
<lwizardl> solar_george, no going to be used from ubuntu & mythtv only
<Cann0n> kestir, debian packages are supported in ubuntu why?
<Gary_inNYC> xb3rt, the manager is the "preferences" for AWN
<xb3rt> Gary_inNYC how do i get rid of the windows looking window bar
<ompaul> Cann0n, they are not
<kestir> Cann0n: wrong
<ompaul> Cann0n, the abi may be broken
<Cann0n> tritium, i was correcting him. he said I told him to do it. i told him to go to apache chat or website for apache help.
<zcat[1]> Cann0n: coincidence .. ubuntu doesn't aim to be binary-compatable with debian but sometimes it just is
<solar_george> <lwizardl> you could try encfs  that encrypts a directory
<kestir> ompaul: I smell a troll
<RainbowOnyx> i know a ditros is a "release" i guess of linux but what does the name mean? anything cool?
<ompaul> Cann0n, please drop the subject
<nickrud> kestir: +1
<Gary_inNYC> xb3rt, i take it you want to get rid of the gnome taskbar on the bottom am  i correct?
<Cann0n> me drop the subject, read up ompaul i asked ya'll to leave me along 3 scrolls up
<Les_Caesars> How do I change the icon of a whole file type?
<xb3rt> Gary yes
<Cann0n> i do things my way, you do yours.
<Gary_inNYC> xb3rt, right click the bar at the bottom, and hit delete panel
<geekstorm> can someone help or point me in the right direction for configuring bugzilla with ubuntu 7.10?
<lwizardl> solar_george, but how would that work in mythtv?
<tritium> Cann0n: you're missing the point.  For support purposes, we don't tell people to go compile apache themselves.  We tell them to use the packages in the repositories.
<xb3rt> Gary: you the man :)
<achandrashekar> how do i install xmms on ubuntu?
<Gary_inNYC> np, glad to help
<tritium> Futher, there is no nick "ya'all" in this channel.
<Cann0n> tritium, i didnt tell him to compile his own. i told him to go to #apache or check out the website for configuration support.
<solar_george> <lwizardl> ah you would have to mount the encfs from a command line then access a directory
<gregbrady> What is the best way to send a large file, 300 MB, between two computers over the internet?  I'd like to do it via a chat program, or something simple like that.
<zcat[1]> achandrashekar: go to add/remove programs, find xmms, tick the box, clock ok/apply (whatever) and wait
<zcat[1]> *click
<Alan_M> !best way | gregbrady
<ubot3> Factoid best way not found
<Cann0n> OR if you wanted to get real technical, dont use ubuntu-desktop for a server... install Ubuntu-Server
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; scp would work if both have ssh installed..
<RainbowOnyx> xmms i found in the add / remove  option
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: I'd use scp.. ymmv
<solar_george> <lwizardl> don't know if mythtv can do anything like that from the front end
<Sl4y3r> anyone now why my java would not work
<tsmithe> Cann0n, fyi, it's "apt-get". and please don't use packages from unverified sources when there are supported packages in the repositories.
<gregbrady> One machine is pclos, the other ubuntu....will scp still work on both?
<stevendemorez> hiya all anyone use puredata in here?
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: you could also install apache2, drop the file in /var/www and the other person can download it with firefox
<RainbowOnyx> i wish that steamtuner edited commercials and what not
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; just make sure both have openssh installed.. then you're good to go
<Cit> hello all, I am in some deep crap and would really appreicate some help, are there any ext3 filesystem experts around?  I have a copy gone wrong that has left me without the source files, but the free space on the drive hasn't changed and I need to recover the data
<RainbowOnyx> oh...is this a channel that its ok to make comment? ot is this a 100% q&a?
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: PClos will have ssh .. one of the machines needs sshd .. in ubuntu apt-get install ssh will give you the server (sshd)
<bert_> #ubuntu-mobile
<Cann0n> !ot tsmithe
<ubot3> Factoid ot tsmithe not found
<Alan_M> 100+% q/a
<quaal> is umask supposed to control the permissions of new files or not
<RainbowOnyx> ok ty
<gregbrady> zcat[1], thanks, let me check that out.
<ghetto[kernel]> how can i update Xorg?
<ompaul> Cann0n, ehh please drop it - and ANYONE ELSE who considers commenting to Cann0n please drop it also
<norty> Question: I am trying to ssh into a computer running ubuntu 7.10 from a computer running windows xp, I have openssh-server installed on the ubuntu computer and I am using putty on windows, I put in the ip address of the ubuntu computer and I get a network error from putty. Do I have to configure openssh-server at all? what is going wrong?
<bastid_raZor> RainbowOnyx; feel free to express yourself in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsmithe> Cit, ext3 deletes file handles, so you'll have a hard time, unless you can remember the location on disk of the files. alternatively, you can dump a disc image and grep through it
<RainbowOnyx> thank you bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> norty; you'll need putty to do that from the windows side
<Cann0n> yeah i told ya'll to leave me alone. take it to off-topic if you want to keep bashing me.
<lwizardl> I'm trying to do this maybe someone here knows of a way. I have a 160gb usb drive currently its ext3 partitioned. I want to make this drive require a password before i will be mounted onto a system (does not need to be readable on windows)
<Cit> tsmithe: location as in path?  yes, I can remeber that...
<Alan_M> !stop | cann0n
<ubot3> cann0n: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<bastid_raZor> norty; heh, guess i shoudl finish reading your post..
<Alan_M> oops
<gregbrady> zcat[1] sorry I'm so inexperienced here, but how do I use this sharing once ssh is installed?
<quaal> is umask supposed to control the permissions of new files or not
<zcat[1]> norty: can you ping the linux box from windows? can you "ssh localhost" and connect to the linux box from the linux box?
<bert_> hi, I'm trying to get onto ubuntu mobile (installed the packages) but it doesn't seem to work
<Sl4y3r> anyone now why my java would not work
<geekstorm> Can anyone here help me with bugzilla configuration, or point me to the proper resource??
<bert_> can someone help me with that ?
<ghetto[kernel]> hi how can i update XORG?
<bastid_raZor> norty; some isp's block port 22 and 23.. possibly that is the case?
<Gary_inNYC> Sl4y3r did you install java from the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" metapackage?
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: man scp .. typically just like cp except one of the filenames is in the form user@host:/path/filename
<bastid_raZor> norty; are you behind a router on either machine?
<Sl4y3r> yes
<norty> yes im behind a router on both
<Sl4y3r> tried that and manually installing
<norty> bastid_raZor, yes both are behind a router
<gregbrady> zcat[1], sorry you lost me totally.....I'm a simple person....
<zcat[1]> norty: did you forward port 22 "pinhole" through the router
<sureshot> i try and change permission to a user from meny admin user settings but cant find Executing system administration tasks
<tsmithe> Cit, no, as in a sector on disc. i read a blog article about it the other day, but i've lost the link
<Gary_inNYC> which version of Java are you running?
<norty> bastid_raZor, I can access the ubuntu computer through another computer connected to the network, would i still need to forward the port if this is the case?
<Gary_inNYC> i mean the Java Runtime that is
<marto> when I powered up normally I get grub 'error18' I am booting from a live CD at the moment
<Sl4y3r> 6.0
<sureshot> zcat: i also tryied !sudo but it only restarted apache, how come?
<bert_> has anyone here go any experience with ubuntu mobile ???
<Sl4y3r> i believe
<Cit> tsmithe: it was 160GB of data ...
<tsmithe> erm, Cit, alternatively, are any files open that still have reference to the lost files?
<bastid_raZor> norty; what is the error putty gives you?
<tsmithe> Cit, :s
<zcat[1]> afkbrb
<norty> bastid_raZor, It just says Network error
<Cit> tsmithe: no, it was a vmware image of an sbs box, with the vm powered down
<norty> bastid_raZor, Network error: connectiong refused
<quaal> is umask supposed to control the permissions of new files or not
<Gary_inNYC> in firefox, did you check that both Java & Javascript are enabled?
<Cit> tsmithe: although VMware is still open but obviously it can't launch the machine
<bastid_raZor> norty; are they all on a LAN or outside of the network?
<issam> is there any free software like adobe flash ????????????????????????
<norty> bastid_raZor, the one I need to get working is outside the network
<sureshot> how do i do so i can get permission to save file
<Cit> how can I reboot and tell fsck to do an unattended check? (remote machine)
<ghetto[kernel]> how can i update Xorg?
<tsmithe> Cit, how did you lose the file? (i'm not sure about the force-fsck. i think you create a /forcefsck file, but i'm not sure)
<Gary_inNYC> Sl4y3r, for me I got java and various plugins and codecs running from the restricted extras metapackage, although performance in certain pages like break.com is spotty
<Achoth> ghetto[kernel]: How do you mean?
<gregbrady> zcat[1], no worries, I'll use a dvd and sneakernet.
<bastid_raZor> norty; the ubuntu computer is outside the network and has been connected to by another box?
<e1> hi has anyone got a working ALi Corporation M5455 sound card?
<issam> is there any free software like adobe flash ????????????????????????
<Gary_inNYC> webpages heavy in flash are pretty bad as well
<Alan_M> !sound | e1
<ubot3> e1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Sl4y3r> i tired the ones in restricted area
<tsmithe> Cit, check out http://spacebeast.com/blog/2008/01/04/undelete-on-ext3-maybe/
<zcat[1]> back
<Alan_M> !repeat | issam
<ubot3> issam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Starnestommy> issam: gnash?
<norty> bastid_raZor, the ubuntu computer is my home computer which is behind a router, I want to be able to ssh into it while im at school to get files
<e1> I've been thru the trouble shooting guide
<zcat[1]> norty: you need fo forward port 22 from the router to the linux box
<e1> + installed codecs
<tibbe> I'm trying to use runit on my ubuntu server install, how can I install and have it started automatically?
<issam> ok thanks
<Alan_M> Oh, ok, just going through basics because i didnt know where you started :)
<kestir> well issam's negative behavior got him noticed and got his answer
<bastid_raZor> norty; possibly your school is blocking port 22.. i know my isp blocks 22 so i have to forward 22 to another port.
<genii> issam: There is also a linux version of Adobe Flash
<bardyr> how can i make dd read from a file and write it to the end of another file?
<ghetto[kernel]> Achoth, xorg dont recognize my monitor so i want to update it to see if in the new release they added it
<Y-Town> ANyone have any input on what runs better on Kubuntu/Ubuntu of either VM Ware or Virtual Box?  I need to install one of them on a server
<Starnestommy> the only problem with gnash is it still is very buggy
<bardyr> Y-Town, i have no problems with Virtualnox
<bardyr> box*
<kestir> Y-Town: VMWare is the better software, imo
<Wavesonics> in key mapping, there is "Key" and "Button" what is button?
<agent> seconded on the gnash bugosity
<Gary_inNYC> Y-Town i've had decent results with Virtualbox
<Wavesonics> and how do i set it?
<kestir> as you can see, it's a matter of prefernce
<Y-Town> :o)
<issam> thanks !!!
<zcat[1]> I tried gnash once.. couldn't do even the most simple flash stuff with it, went back to adobe flash.. perhaps in a year it will be useable, but not yet..
<Y-Town> kestir: very much so
<Alan_M> zcat, its semi-usable now if you do the fix from the ubuntu forums.
<sureshot> i try and type in terminal sudo adduser $user admin to get permission to save file test.php  in www dir but it says im already member of admin, why cant i save the file
<gregbrady> so there is no easy way to share large files over the net then.....just an assumption here.
<Alan_M> gregbrady, how large are you meaning?
<sureshot> anyone can help?
<zcat[1]> Alan_M: my kids play on gaia and stuff, it has to be really good or they'll whine at me.
<Y-Town> kestir: would yopu say VM Ware is stable to run 24/7 for a critical business application?
<RainbowOnyx> adobe flash as in a wine thing or does macro...err adobe have a linux version?
<gregbrady> alan_m 300-400 MB
<sureshot> zcat : it doesnt work:(
<zcat[1]> adobe make a linux version of flash
<Alan_M> wow..um..gregbrady im not sure then bud
<Rudin_> how can I see a java applet in a web page in Ubunt u 64 bits?
<bastid_raZor> norty; possibly change the port in your windows(school box) to port 2222 and forward 2222 to 22 in your router.
<gregbrady> alan_m, today that is not big
<Starnestommy> sureshot: are you using the editor with sudo?
<geekstorm> How can I force a webpage to ask for a password before any access in apache2?  I've tried .htaccess and generated a .htpasswd file, still no luck.
<kestir> Y-Town: yes, i use it in a production environment daily
<norty> bastid_raZor, how do I forward port 2222 to 22 in my router?
<RainbowOnyx> nice thank you
<swirsky> greetings
<zcat[1]> sureshot: holding three conversations here.. what doesn't work?
<Y-Town> kestir: thanks
<bastid_raZor> norty; that would get around the blockage if your school is blocking port 22.. which i would think they are.
<Cit> tsmithe: I don't nknow why it's missing, I did a cp -r , got errors from the destination, then the files disappeared from the source (I know it shouldn't do anything but it bloody well has!)
<norty> bastid_raZor, I can open ports in my router, i dont know how to forward though
<Gary_inNYC> an odd thing about Virtualbox is that in fullscreen mode, it doesn't (stretch) to fill up the screen.
<bastid_raZor> norty; what type of router do you have?
<sureshot> Starnes: how do you mean using the editor with sudo?
<primero> quit
<Starnestommy> sureshot: what command are you running to edit that file?
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: most schools forward www through a proxy (and dansdguardian) and block everything else..
<kestir> Y-Town: lots of people are moving to virtualization of servers now instead of physical machines
<norty> bastid_raZor, linksys wireless-G
<swirsky> when will the cacti package be updated to 0.8.6k from 0.8.6.j to deal with the latest vulnerability?
<quaal> is umask supposed to control the permissions of new files or not
<kestir> Y-Town: so it's very much a dependable solution
<zcat[1]> s/most/at least some
<Gary_inNYC> another thing that bothered me about Virtualbox was that usb devices like my Zen Vision M behaved awkwardly since the usb  bus was being shared by the host and virtual system
<Y-Town> kestir: nice to hear.  I have a customer database management software I use for my business that is Microshaft dependant
<bastid_raZor> norty; model #?
<sureshot> starnes: im new to this, i just tried to save it into www directory and it said i didnt have permission
<Wavesonics> I cant bind keys in CCSM :( im retarded
<sureshot> starnees: then in terminal i wrote sudo adduser $user admin
<kestir> Y-Town: shouldn't be a problem.  For example, I have a centos machine running vmware with an ms server 2003 machine running
<zcat[1]> sureshot: sudo nano /var/www/test.php  might help
<stevendemorez> is there anyway to make it so anything I activate in the desktop menu is run as root?
<stevendemorez> single user mode I think it's called
<quaal> is umask supposed to control the permissions of new files or not
<tritium> stevendemorez: that would not be wise
<Starnestommy> sureshot: try running "gksudo nautilus &" then try again with the nautilus window that opens
<zcat[1]> quaal: I thought so.. is it not working?
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; true.. in which case not much can get out unless you find a port open.. which if the IT is good you won't
<kestir> Y-Town: on which nearly all of my client's mission critical stuff is running
<issam> do you know any software to call for free ???
<quaal> zcat[1], no it doesnt seem to be working. i have umask 0002 when files are created with 644 permissions. they should be 775
<sureshot> zcat: cant i get permissions to do all things with that account?
<stevendemorez> >tritium could you tell me how to edit my menu so it runs particular programs as root?
<stevendemorez> I just need one to do so so I can receive the hid data from objects
<tritium> stevendemorez: no, I'd not advise that
<kestir> Y-Town: so...have no fear, you can trust it fully
<zcat[1]> sureshot: more or less..
<Y-Town> kestir: is it possible to do remote login to the system running within vm ware?
<kestir> Y-Town: yes...what I do is install Logmein on the ms machine
<Y-Town> kestir: Perfect... thats how I do it now  :o)
<kestir> Y-Town: yep...then just putty to the linux side if you need to
<gregbrady> anyone else with an easy way to transport a 300 MB file between two Linux machines over the net?
<Starnestommy> gregbrady: scp?
<kestir> gregbrady: rsync
<jourdan> sureshot: didn't see if somebody responded, but is admin supposed to be the group? options need to come before username
<adub> i am trying to figure out why my printer does not have a envelope 10 option when i change the print settings from letter to something else i need to print a envelope 10 envelope??
<ceej> hey all
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: I saw once a technique to tunnel IP through DNS requests .. not very efficient, but very good at getting around firewalls :)
<Y-Town> kestir: thanks bud :o)
<stevendemorez> >tritium aside from the inherent risk of me mangling my machine by say deleting something or editing my xorg improper what are the risks
<kestir> Y-Town: No problem at all man
<onefunk> hello
<crackhead25> hi what's the commandline to run a gnome program with sudo credentials, like kdesu does in kde???????
<gregbrady> Starnestommy: I have no idea how to use scp....it has to be simple on both the sending and receiving ends....
<ceej> How do i make it so i can create dirs through the UI in ubuntu 7.10 do i need to change all the dirs owners from root to my username ?
<Starnestommy> crackhead25: gksudo
<onefunk> how do i install new hardware? is there a gui for auto detect and such
<quaal> could someone please tell me what the function of umask is? i thought it changed the permissions of newly created files. this does not seem to be the case. my umask is 0002. this means that new files should have 775 permissions. but when i touch a file it has 664. when i unrar files they have 644. what is the deal
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; you don't like the scp idea?
<kestir> gregbrady: scp is simple
<Gary_inNYC> crackhead25: gksudo
<kestir> gregbrady: scp file remote.machine.ip
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; you can't get anymore simple than scp
<ceej> I want to be able to like edit files in /usr/lib dirs
<crackhead25> Gary_inNYC: why does adept not work in ubuntu?
<crackhead25> what is the ismilar program?
<zcat[1]> kestir: you left off :
<gregbrady> ok, let me try!
<Starnestommy> crackhead25: synaptic?
<kestir> zcat[1]: oh right! :)
<Gary_inNYC> crackhead25:  does synaptic work?
<sureshot> zcat: i tried both in adminstrative meny to check Executing system administration tasks but it wasnt there to find and terminal said that my user already was a part of member
<gregbrady> but, what if the remote is behind a firewall?
<gregbrady> And I'm behind a router/firewall?
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: if you have a login with the same name on the remove machine, scp file_here ip.add.re.ss:
<Kraln> elnetd: All network ports in use. <- any idea how to fix?
<Kraln> that's telnetd*
<sureshot> jourdan, what option do you mean?
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; for example you are in the directory of the file you want to send .. scp filename(300megsbig) username@hostIP:~/   .. that will put it in the usernames home directory
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: ahh, if you're both behine firewalls or NAT, you are going to need to pinhole on end or the other.... or find a file storage site you can use
<Bax> when I try to switch users on feisty 7.04, my screen goes black and I have to restart the computer manually.  I can only switch users by log out, then logging in as a different user.  Anybody know what's wrong with the switch user option?
<gregbrady> zcat[1], ok, then it is too complicated for a schmo like me then.
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: mailing a CD is pretty reliable :)
<quaal> could someone please tell me what the function of umask is? i thought it changed the permissions of newly created files. this does not seem to be the case. my umask is 0002. this means that new files should have 775 permissions. but when i touch a file it has 664. when i unrar files they have 644. what is the deal
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; heh,that is funny
<jourdan> sureshot: you typed "adduser $user admin" iirc, if you wanted to add a user to the admin group you would put that in with a flag before the username, unless i'm misunderstanding what you were asking
<gregbrady> zcat[1], yeah, I'm getting that idea now.....
<zcat[1]> funny, perhaps. Practical, absolutely.
<crackhead25> anybody know a program for gutsy that one should use to import cellphone contacts via bluetooth (from a cellphone with bluetooth)????
<kestir> gregbrady: just upload it to some filestorage website
<gregbrady> zcat[1] I'm not sure about the funny part though....
<issam> do you know any software to call for free ???
<Bax> also, someone used the "sudo chown -R [username]. *" and "sudo chown -R [username]. ." on the home folder, but inadvertently locked me out of my account.  How can I undo this command and get back to my account?
<zcat[1]> you could both get on irc and dcc it I think .. even with both behind firewalls?
<gregbrady> kestir, I thought it would be easier tody.....not a problem though
<bastid_raZor> Bax; you'll need to be able to use sudo
<Gary_inNYC> crackhead25: yeah, use Bitpim
<Gary_inNYC> oops i may be mistaken
<Starnestommy> Bax: sudo chown -R username * and sudo chown -R username .
<zcat[1]> does dcc woth if both users are behind NAT?
<zcat[1]> *work
<Bax> bastid_raZor: I can use sudo for now
<crackhead25> Gary_inNYC: confused about bitpim?????
<bastid_raZor> Bax; do Starnestommy's fix.. that will give you permissions back
<Saeros> Hey, anyone able to help me with a problem im having with tilda? I currently use Devilspie to run a terminal on my desktop, but when i open tilde, it goes behind it
<Bax> Starnestommy and bastid_raZor: the same command but without "."?  or you're suggesting I use my own user name this time?
<Gary_inNYC> crackhead25: i can only tell you things from personal experience.  i connect my phone through a serial-usb adapter
<Gary_inNYC> not sure about bluetooth sry
<Starnestommy> Bax: with your own user name
<bastid_raZor> Bax; heh.. if you want ownership use your username
<crackhead25> Anybody have recommendation for a good Gutsy program to use via bluetooth to import my contacts from a simple motorola bluetooth-enabled cellphone????
<sureshot> jourdan; oki you mean by flag,   the $ before my username?
<Bax> Starnestommy and bastid_raZor: will the home user still be able to log on?
<Starnestommy> Bax: if you do this correctly, it should be able to log on
<genii> quaal: umask 0002 subtracted from default perms of host dir of 6666 gives 6664   if default perm there is 7777 then would be 7775 as you expected
<sn8perr> ps3gen.fr
<sn8perr> oups
<Bax> Starnestommy: but both users, me and the home user, will still be able to log on right?  Also, can this command be reversed?
<quaal> genii, hmm. so umask doesnt make the new files 775 no matter what?
<gregbrady> I tried to setup a VNC once.....holy cow, what a nightmare.....just no easy solutions.
<lilg111111_> youtube video will not play in gusty
<zcat[1]> brb testing some session changes
<Starnestommy> Bax: it should, and yes
<quaal> genii, this doesnt make sense to me. how do i set it so that all files have 775 permissions?
<lilg111111_> cant play streaming audio or video in gusty
<Bax> Starnestommy: what's the reverse command?
<genii> quaal: No, umask is subtracted from permissions of directory they are made in. If you want 775 then chmod 7777 the host directory
<adub> I do not have a #10 envelope option for my printer
<bastid_raZor> Bax; i think i see what you're saying.. home itself isn't the problem then.. your username inside home is..
<Starnestommy> Bax: I'm not sure, but it can be undone if you know what it was previously set to
<Bax> Starnestommy: the person you mean?  the username used?
<xb3rt> I just unpacked a new login splash screen, but where do I go to unpack it at
<Bax> bastid_raZor: yep
<quaal> genii, but i dont want the host directory to have 7777
<xb3rt> i mean where do i go to install it
<lilg111111_> xb3rt system - preferences- login window - local
<sureshot> man nothings working
<bastid_raZor> Bax; then just change your username directory.. if Bax is your username then just change permissions and ownership of that directory..
<genii> quaal: Then umask is not the proper method to do what you require in this case. Perhaps hard set the directory to 750 or so and make ppl who can write there in the group which it belongs to (unless root or so)
<bastid_raZor> Bax; my home is owned by root my username(my user account) is owned by me
<onefunk> how do i install new hardware on an Ubuntu OS
<sureshot> i tried sudo nano /var/www/test.php how do i get commands to work below the ^X wont work
<lilg111111_> cant play streaming audio or video in gusty
<quaal> lilg111111_, its gutsy.
<Cit> tsmithe: thanks
<lilg111111_> quaal, yes
<jourdan> sureshot: i may just not understand what you are trying to do.  Are you just trying to add a new user?
<quaal> and give more info than that.
<gregbrady> ok, so the final verdict is no easy way and sneakernet is the best.
<Bax> Starnestommy and bastid_raZor: it seems the directory that each username is fighting over is .dmre.  Could I just say "sudo chown -R username .dmre" instead of *?
<chis> penti
<Starnestommy> Bax: try that
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; i transfer about 2 gig a week via scp.. it is beyond simple
<lilg111111_> quaal, i am running gusty and i have just about every codec i could find installed
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, not behind firewalls.
<quaal> GUTSY
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; i've port forwarded my way out.. and yes i transfer from DC to kentucky nearly every day
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, remember I said easy....for the average user.
<pcassiano> Hello everybody! What's happen? I'm using Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine; Sometimes it lost the setup values, and I need to turn off the guest Operating System, restart the host system and turn on the guest Operating System again, in order to have the setup values working... What's happen??
<sureshot> jourdan: i just installed unbutu and want to set up apache and mysql to get a webserver to run and i tried with texteditor to save a php-file to www directory but it said i dont have permission,so how do i get permission?
<zcat[1]> mplayer -rootwin plays 'behind' gnome's wallpaper or background color. Is there any way I can set a video as my desktop?
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; i guess i'm an advanced user since i know how to port forward and scp.. i'm not trying to be smart.. just knowing simple networking and beginner *nix commands
<zcat[1]> there's a website 'portforward.com' or something that explains how to forward ports for just about every router made..
<quaal> genii, this is the problem. umask has successfully changed the settings for new created folders. they have 775 permissions. the files within these 775 folders are not correct. they have 644 instead.
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, no problem.....I'm afraid that I cannot explain to my wife, or myself,how to do that.
<constantin> ;o
<quaal> genii, is there a special umask for new created files?
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; now you're being funny.. my wife is /still/ mad at me for getting rid of her precious windows
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, we are two computer users, not administrators....simple....
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, so is my son!
<FreakGuard> got a bunch of jpg to join in a pdf. how to do it the easiest way?
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; i soothed her by installing vmware and giving her a little bit of M$ with no internet access
<genii> quaal: Use fmask for files
<quaal> genii, so i dont think it makes sense that umask subtracts from the permissions of the parent directory. my parent dirs are 775 and the files are being made 644. umask 0002
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: my wife is used to ubuntu now and hates windows (and she hasn't even seen vista yet :)
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, I've managed to use native Linux ware to solve all problems!  Even accounting and website editing!
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; in the long run Ubuntu will amaze you.. i do more now than i ever imagined.. there is little learning to be done but it is well worth it
<gregbrady> zcat[1], min as well!
<quaal> genii, -bash: fmask: command not found
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, yup.....we are all happy!  We even prefer Gnome over KDE
<xb3rt> Whats the best media player for linux
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !best | xb3rt
<ubot3> xb3rt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<sureshot> great it worked now
<zcat[1]> funny part is she does all her email through google and mostly just does stuff on the web, so windows shouldn't make that much difference anyhow.. :)
<anolis> hi, i was wondering if anyone here has any experience dealing with configuring ppp servers, for dial up access to a linux server
<ceej> hey all anyone know what this means ? sudo: must be setuid root
<mrpockets> where'd you get it?
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; i know this guide isn't supported here.. just double check against the community forums to be sure you're doing it correct.. : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<gregbrady> zcat[1], exactly!  most people don't realize that everything they do is os independant
<mrpockets> or how?
<genii> quaal: manpage for mount has some info on it. Apparently mask of the process you use plays a role.
<jourdan> sureshot: ah i see.  You need to run it either as root, or with sudo.   If you are using a command line editor like vi you would do sudo vi <filename>
<mrpockets> jourdan,  what does the vi mean?
<zcat[1]> Ummm.. that error sounds like it's complaining that sudo itself is not setuid root..
<jourdan> mrpockets: no idea. just the sound of the editor
<SpookyET>  What's with all these emacs haters? I love the program. Vim is so masochistic. You can insert and edit at the same time. It's bloody brilliant!
<Jack_Sparrow> ceej, are you trying to sudo from a user account without admin rights?
<jourdan> *name not sound
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, I'm not sure what you are trying to show me with that link
<sureshot> jourdan: im not to home with those command as you can see:) i wrote sudo gedit the /var/www/test.php and it worked
<sureshot> -the
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; it is a how-to guide for gutsy..
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, yes, but it does not address large file transfers.....
<jourdan> sureshot, That should work :)
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; in that guide it suggests filezilla .. which i still suggest scp.
<jourdan> anybody know how to make irssi not show joins/quits?
<zcat[1]> I'd suggest gksudo if you're running a GUI editor but otherwise that should work
<derdui_> does anybody know "linux-DVT"
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, yes but I still cannot figure out how to use scp.
<Starnestommy> jourdan: I think /ignore #ubuntu joins quits parts
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; try to read the man pages : man scp .. and what is stopping you from using scp? are you not getting out of your network to the other? what are the errors you're getting when you actually try to use scp?
<neosix> hello!
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: both ends are behind NAT and he doesn't know how to forward ports...
<neeto> Even though I am mounting it with sudo mount -w /dev/sdk2 /media/ipod, gtkpod still can't write to my ipod, and therefore cannot create the ipod file structure... has anyone ran into this problem before?
<derdui_> !linux-DVT
<ubot3> Factoid linux-dvt not found
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, I can't even try it...how do you start scp?
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, see how simple we are>?
<xb3rt> How do i fix my media player so that the GStreamer plugins to play mp3's can be found
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; simple indeed
<Wavesonics_> I really need to get my dual display working, can anyone help me?
<compbrain> Wavesonics_: What video card?
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, I told you, typical computer users, not administrators
<xb3rt> Wavesonics: System>Screens and Graphics
<Wavesonics_> compbrain: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (using the open source drivers)
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, if it is not possible for the likes of us, just say so.  We'll move on.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 | xb3rt
<ubot3> xb3rt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compbrain> xb3rt: Have you ever had that work ^_^
<jourdan> Starnestommy: ty, that seems to have done it
<Zergiu> Hello
<Wavesonics_> xb3rt: it doesnt even give me the option to exten my desktop in the GUI
<anolis> how do i find out what device my dial-up card is assigned to?
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: ok, first step go to portforward.com and find out how to configure your router to forward port 22 to the linux box.
<Starnestommy> jourdan: in case you decide to turn them back on, /unignore #ubuntu
<jourdan> right
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: the far end is running windows?
<jourdan> channel this big, gets to be too much
<gregbrady> zcat[1] pretty much
<compbrain> Wavesonics_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<azexian> hi, can someone help me using a usb cardbus, it uses a via chipset, I can use a mouse with it, but not a usb memory stick
<zcat[1]> cool.. there's a nice windows program called 'winSCP that will make this easier!
<Zergiu> Anyone knows what file replaces libmotif3?
<compbrain> Wavesonics_: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI if you decide to switch to binary
<gregbrady> zcat[1] cool, I'll check that out
<lilg111111> quaal, im back
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: but you still need to figure out port forwarding aka 'pinholing' your router to open port 22 up.
<azexian> usb cardbus (pcmcia), detected as hub, but memory sticks don't work on it /dev/sd** isn't made
<Wavesonics_> compbrain: checking it out, but u wanna some something weird? Right now my 2nd monitor is of course just displaying the exact same thing as my primary, BUT when I play a video, the window is black on my primary, and actually displays the video on my 2ndary which is only copying the primary to begin with!
<quaal> lilg111111, congratulations
<Th3On3> hello
<Th3On3> i have one issue with mythubuntu
<gregbrady> zcat[1] so why would you suggest something in Windows that is as easy as Linux......I would prefer to stay in Linux!
<RabidLockerGnome> hi guys, why would one use the source repos vs regular ones?
<Th3On3> i have a problem
<Th3On3> i am using mplayer to see xvid movies on mythtv
<Th3On3> but when i hit 'esc' key it exits mplayer and mythtv ?!?!?!?
<Riis> where does ubuntu put it's libjvm.so from Suns Java?
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: the far end is running linux or windows?
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; the site zcat[1] suggested earlier portforward.com will tell you how to forward for your routers on both ends .. you'll need to have someone on the windows side do port forwarding too if they are behind a router as well
<Riis> (anyone mind doing find / -name libjvm.so for me?)
<Jack_Sparrow> RabidLockerGnome, enable the repos in the source list that have src in the line
<RabidLockerGnome> Jack_Sparrow, WHY would I do that is what im asking, whats the benefit
<adub> can someone tell me why i do not have the print size for option 10 envelope i am confused
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: not at all, they can just use winscp from the windows end, drag and drop the file..
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: only one end needs to figure out port forwarding
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; winscp forwards itself?
<gregbrady> zcat[1], I've spent all this time and effort on switching my family over to Linux, why would I change back?  I'm not sure I understand here.....
<Jack_Sparrow> RabidLockerGnome, NO beneift...  Unless you want to edit or compil;e things yourself
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: are both ends running linux?
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; you said the remote computer was runnign windows? or were you confused on that question?
<zcat[1]> channel: anyone know something easy and GUI like winscp for linux?
<benedito> hi
<gregbrady> zcat[1], as stated......one is pclinuxos and one is ubuntu.  I never said windows
<RabidLockerGnome> k thx
<benedito> help me
<faileas> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: ok, confused with another conversation sorry
<gregbrady> unless I made a mistake
<lilg111111> cant play streaming audio or video in gusty, i have codecs installed
<adub> i do not have a #10 option envelope print size for my printer
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; filezilla has a decent GUI ..
<aryr100> Riis what are u looking for with the find cmd ?
<zcat[1]> sorry, thinking of guy who wanted to conect from windows at his school I think
<Starnestommy> lilg111111: have you tried vlc?
<benedito> i need to say friends
<Pelo> I need someone familiar with conky to correct a set of lines for me
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: filezilla can do scp?
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; it walks you thu the set up.
<benedito> i am live in brasil peoples
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, I just thought there was an easier, Linux based way.
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; filezilla can transfer files.. that is what he wants to do. since both are nix boxes..
<Kud> Hello :)
<jourdan> you can use nautilus i think
<Starnestommy> benedito: try #ubuntu-br
<jourdan> zcat[1]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47350
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: just that ftp is more complex than scp.. passive vs active mode, etc..
<bastid_raZor> gregbrady; honestly.. you keep asking for an easier way.. scp is the easiest. filezilla one GUI way for linux
<Kud> I have a problem in installing ubuntu on an optiplex 320 (dell)
<Riis> aryr100: where the Sun java libjvm.so file is installed
<Kud> it makes an error like "pci cannot alocate"
<Jeah> Does anyone know if there's a way to request Backports other than Launchpad?
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; he isn't going to try scp so what not a GUI based app..
<Riis> aryr100: I don't have an ubuntu box to search on myself
<zod_> can all normal pc users use Ubuntu as main os (not dual boot)??
<Starnestommy> Riis: in a terminal, run locate libjvm.so
<Kud> I have to type pci=nomsi acpi=off, do you know why?
<gregbrady> bastid_raZor, ok, thanks for the help!  I see the options now...!
<aryr100> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.
<xb3rt> can someone help me install the GStreamer plugins required to play mp3's
<zod_> any one knows??
<benedito> ç
<Riis> Starnestommy: like I said, I don't have an ubuntu box
<neeto> SNuxoll: tell me about it....
<Jack_Sparrow> Kud, at start or install screen, press F6 and remove splash and quiet,  if that does not work do it again but now also add noapic acpi=off before the -- on the command line
<neeto> gtkpod is having trouble writing things to my ipod. I have the ipod mounted with read/write access though... any ideas?
<Riis> aryr100: can you get me the complete path to the client version of the .so file?
<aryr100> Riis did u see the post ?
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: at some point, no matter what program you use under what OS, you _are_ going to have to forward at least one port on at least one end to get a connection between the two machines.
<Kud> yeah I tried acpi=off and pci=nomsi, it works
<neosix> zod_: how do you mean?
<zod_> so as an 22 old normal pc user, can i use ubuntu as main os with out dual boot??
<BuckWild> okay, so does anyone know how to solve the issue with icedtea on amd64?
<stanis_sh> hello gentlemen :)
<Kud> but i'd like to know it doesn't work if i don't type it
<jourdan> neeto: try using banshee? ;)
<aryr100> Riis /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so
<seb1> hello
<benedito> i starnesttommy
<Riis> aryr100: thanks!
<brandonc503> hey all
<neosix> zod_: yes you do
<neeto> jourdan: will it create the filestructure and things for me using libgpod?
<zod_> like doing normal writhing progs, games, dvd, mp3, divX?
<aryr100> np
<gregbrady> zcat[1] I understand now....I will have to learn and setup both machines
<jourdan> neeto: you know i'm not sure.  I've never bothered, all i know is that it will let me drag and drop files out of my library and also sync if i wanted to
<neosix> zod_: everything you want
<brandonc503> im wondering what would be better a 2.66 ghz with 256 ddr ram, orr a 2ghz with 1.25 gig ddr ram?
<zcat[1]> zod_: yes, but some of those things need 'nonfree' or 'restricted' extras which are usually quite easy to add.. we can help you with playing DVD etc..
<gregbrady> zcat[1] no easy solution
<bastid_raZor> zod_; notice though.. most games on the market aren't written for linux.. you'll have to do workarounds like wine or cedega
<zod_> sweet how to play dvd then?
<Starnestommy> brandonc503: probably the one with more ram
<lilg111111> Starnestommy, i have it
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: port forwarding is _easy_ .. everyone who wants decent p2p speeds learns how to do that.
<Jeah> zod_: games will be the biggest problem there, but the rest will be no problem.  Games are fine, too, as long as you want to play games written for Linux.  If you have specific Windows games in mind, you should look into whether they can be run through Wine (appdb.winehq.org)
<seb1> i am trying to install enemy teritory with : sudo sh ./et-... , then it ask mefor directory to be installed and it says u dont have permision to write to /usr/local/bin , how should i proceed ? as root or ?
<neosix> zod_: just install drivers
 * jourdan detaches
<pipegeek> Any idea why the Update Manager would insist on listing three up-to-date packages, which don't go away when I 'update' them, because they're staying at the same version?
<zod_> ah tnx all for the great support
<gregbrady> zcat[1] I tried before with no luck on my router....
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: also many games (windows or linux) need ports forwarded to work.
<pipegeek> ie, I'm already at the latest version, but update-manager is asking me to 'update' to the version I already have
<lilg111111> Starnestommy, im trying to play youtube video and streaming audio from pandora.com
<bastid_raZor> seb1; it just trying to add the binary to your /bin .. yes run as sudo
<pipegeek> which is irritating, because it means I never know when there's an update I actually *do* need to install
<zod_> so how long must i use Linux to be comfortble with it?
<brandonc503> what do i have to compare to see if i can move the 2.66 ghz processor to my other machine using the 2 ghz?
<Starnestommy> lilg111111: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<Jeah> Does anyone know if there's a way to request Backports of packages other than through Launchpad?
<seb1> bastid_raZor: but it wont allow me to write at /usr/local/bin with sudo
<zod_> year? month, weeks or days to get used to the Linux world?
<soundray> zod_: between a week and 20 years, depending on your mental flexibility
<zod_> by mental flexibility u mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> zod_, Not a question anyone can answer...
<zcat[1]> zod_: I have had people come over, use my machine, and think it's windows with a different theme :)
<jumeaux> roro
<jumeaux> qui est francais ,
<zod_> thx for the info on that ppls
<bastid_raZor> seb1; does your user have sudo ability? if you used sudo ./whatever and it asked for a password then it should work
<soundray> zod_: the ability to give up old ideas and concepts and adopt new ones
<Wavesonics> xrandr doesnt seem to be modifying my settings
<zcat[1]> zod_: once stuff is set up, linux is very easy to use, things are in obvious places .. OpenOffice works just like msoffice, etc..
<zod_> ah sweet
<Pelo> jumeaux, si tu veux de l'aide en francais , /join #ubuntu-fr
<seb1> bastid_raZor: yes my user has sudo but it didnt ask for password
<lilg111111> Starnestommy, yes
<Gary_inNYC> zod, in planet houston, one's relative comfort level with a new depends on the individual... can't say sry
<derdui_> Hi, does anybody know how to install linux-DVT files?
<squidinkc> I want to code a driver for an interactive whiteboard (essentially a big graphics tablet) - does this happen at a kernel level or at the Xwindows level?
<soundray> derdui_: deep vein thrombosis?
<zod_> well what is the big difference from the windows World and the Linux world, any one who can tell me that?
<brandonc503> if i have a machine with 64 mb onboard vid then is that 64 being taken from the ram to be used as vid ?
<ArthurArchnix> zod_: Try it in #offtopic
<Jeah> zod_: Freedom :)
<derdui_> no soundray:)
<squidinkc> brandonc503: if it is 'shared' memory then yes
<Gary_inNYC> zod come to the ubuntu-offtopic channel and discuss it over there
<Pelo> zod_, you don't need money to be part of the linux world we welcome everybody
<bastid_raZor> seb1; if you're able to use sudo and it isn't allowing you to write to /usr/local/bin then i don't know what to tell you
<brandonc503> squidinkc how can i tell if it shared?
<seb1> bastid_raZor: ok thx m8
<gregbrady> zcat[1] yes?
<zod_> ah freedom, like Microsoft spy on u???
<brandonc503> and how can i find he FSB speed of my system?
<Jeah> zod_: BTW, I hear D2 runs well through Wine.
<squidinkc> brandonc503: is there an option in your BIOS to change the amount of vid memory?
<Gary_inNYC> no freedom means freedom to distribute, modify, and distribute
<Jeah> zod_: Exactly.
<lekremyelsew> hi all
<soundray> zod_: Ubuntu emulates most of the concepts that Windows uses (like windows, desktops, drop-down menus etc.) -- so it's easy to get started. To make full use of Linux's advantages, it's a good idea to familiarize yourself with dialog interfaces, though. An example would be the bash shell in a terminal window.
<squidinkc> And does the amount of memory at startup differ (by 64 MB) from the amount you thought you had in the systeM,?
<lekremyelsew> how do i get rid of the network icon in the notificatio area?
<Gary_inNYC> lol i pulled a dodgeball acronym just ignore me
<bastid_raZor> lekremyelsew; should be right click the icon then remove from panel
<soundray> derdui_: what is a DVT file then, and where did you get it?
<JaxJagsfan> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my SoundBlaster Live Value card to work?
<brandonc503> squidinkc yea
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: not so simple ... it's a notification icon
<lekremyelsew> bastid_raZor: its not a launcher, its in the notification tray
<brandonc503> there is also an onchip frame buffer size
<adub> i do not have a #10 option envelope print size for my printer
<JaxJagsfan> Can anyone help me get my sound card to work on Ubuntu?
<TheBadTax> Starnestommy and bastid_raZor: okay this is Bax, but know I've got the same problem as before but in reverse, the root user can't log in
<derdui_> i dont know, thats why i ask soundray, and i dont have any file like that, i just wanna lern  more, you often find that in the www, for virus-scanners etc...
<zcat[1]> lekremyelsew: you could remove network-manager from your session and that icon won't appear.
<Wavesonics> could I get some help with xrandr?
<soundray> !sound > JaxJagsfan, please read the private message and follow the advice. If you hit problems, come back here and ask more specifically
<lekremyelsew> zcat[1]: will it come back on startup?
<Paul_UK> hey all, anyone here administer Ubuntu in the corporate environment?
<lekremyelsew> zcat[1]: nvm thats a stupid question
<zcat[1]> lekremyelsew: no, next login network-manager won't run and you won't see he icon.. if you need it back, eg for connecting to a wireless network, you an press F2 and run it manually
<Integration> anyone dual booting windows vista and ubuntu?
<brandonc503> lets say i have 1 gig of ram and i set my bios setting for AGP Aperture Size to 512... but i dont use the on board vid, i use a card... does that 512 i set for AGP get wasted... or is that 512 what im alowing for the vid card to use?
<soundray> derdui_: no, you don't often find DVT files on the web. And, note, you don't need a virus scanner if you're running only Linux.
<seb1> how can i add user to be able to write to /usr/local/bin ? Enemy teritory wants to write data there but my user dont have rights. when i start install with sudo sh ./et-... it dont ask me for pasword.
<soundray> Integration: ask the real question please
<lekremyelsew> zcat[1]: i dont even have a wireless receiver, so ill just delete it from the startup menu
<bastid_raZor> TheBadTax; honestly the person who chown'ed your /home is a retard.. my best guess chown /home as root then chown each username inside /home to their username
<derdui_> but what is that? soundray
<lekremyelsew> zcat[1]: thx btw
<soundray> derdui_: http://www.whatextension.com/DVT
<Integration> any issues with dual booting ubuntu and vista? or is it painless?
<Wavesonics> I'm using xrandr to set up dual head, and I'm getting the following: xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1200 (desired size 3840x1200)
<derdui_> thanks soundray
<Wavesonics> any ideas how to fix this?
<RoAkSoAx> Integration, should be painless
<zcat[1]> Integration: afaik painless (other than the pain of still having Vista installed)
<me> whohaa
<RoAkSoAx> !dual
<ubot3> Factoid dual not found
<soundray> !dualboot | Integration
<ubot3> Integration: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bastid_raZor> TheBadTax; ex. /home/razor ,. chown -R razor:razor /home/razor .. then /home/bax .. chown -R bax /home/bax
<brandonc503> and what temp should my CPU be runing at to be safe?
<lilg111111> when i type in ubuntu the courser jumps around to previous words i typed
<Integration> sounds good because i'm going to install it today on my laptop :D
<RoAkSoAx> brandonc503, dependding on your CPU
<david_> i lovre all the praise I have read about miro...only problem... it ceashes on launch..lol
<RoAkSoAx> Integration, you should do it without any problem
<soundray> brandonc503: you will have to look that up in the specifications of your CPU (on the manufacturer's web site)
<brandonc503> k
<zcat[1]> dualboot vista installs are pretty similar to dual-boot XP installs .. some vista laptops are packed with Linux-hostile hardware though, which can be a problem.
<lonejack> hi, does anybody know if ubuntu can work with raid-1 over nvidia NF4 ultra chipset? Thank you...
<RoAkSoAx> brandonc503, usually, till 70 C
<brandonc503> okay then im fine
<frank23> david_: yeah miro is not that stable. did it work at first?
<xb3rt> Where can i get a desktop video recording program to make some youtube videos with
<david_> frank23, nope
<brandonc503> and if  i have 1 gig of ram and i set my bios setting for AGP Aperture Size to 512... but i dont use the on board vid, i use a card... does that 512 i set for AGP get wasted... or is that 512 what im alowing for the vid card to use?
<zcat[1]> !info recordmydesktop
<ubot3> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 132 kB
<soundray> Integration: the installer will offer to split your hard disk between Windows and Ubuntu and install a boot manager so you can choose.
<Integration> soundray, thanks for the advice
<frank23> david_: you can try to run it in a terminal to see error messages
<david_> frank23, it used to work about 3 yrs ago
<nilse> Hi, I wonder which is the correct way to completley disable/replace utf-8 with iso-8859-15
<frank23> david_: are you on gutsy?
<david_> frank, yes
<Paul_UK> Anyone here support Ubuntu on the Desktop and Windows on the Server in a Corp environment?
<david_> frank23, yes
<Copter> How can I copy something to usr/local ? I cant paste stuff inside there :/
<reya276> need some serious help, I installed this CUPS update for an HP P1006 printer (hplip-2.8.2) but now the printer won't work, is there a way to wipe out the tool it installed called "HP Device Manager" as it installed two instances of this app
<Ttech> Paul_UK, omg
<matrixstyle> Does anyone here know how i can just find a channel just for regual chatting?
<Ttech> wow
<Ttech> thats a bad setup
<Ttech> matrixstyle,  #defocus
<Ttech> ;)
<Paul_UK> Ttech: It exists im interviewing for a Fortune 100 company at the moment, and they have that setup
<matrixstyle> how di du do that lol
<matrixstyle> im new to this
<soundray> nilse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Zergiu> after I install a text editor , why does the terminat ask for the gutsy gibbon cd?
<frank23> david_: the last time I had problems with it, I deleted the conguration and that fixed it.  rm -r /home/frank/.miro/
<brandonc503> matrix    /join #channel
<zcat[1]> Paul_UK: they are nuts! are you sure you want to work there?!!
<matrixstyle> how do you find channels ?
<frank23> david_:   rm -r ~/.miro/
<david_> frank23, ill try that
<Ttech> Paul_UK,  I know it probbably exists
<ArthurArchnix> Zergiu: Because it's still in your sources list
<Ttech> But it is a bad setup
<brandonc503> matrix guess or ask
<reya276> here is where I got the file from http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=575089
<Paul_UK> zcat[1]: yeah I do.  They also have Linux on the Server, so dont hate too much
<Starnestommy> matrixstyle: /msg chanserv list *topic*
<Ttech> matrixstyle,  erm /join #defocus and /list, do /join #freenode too
<Ttech> omg
<Zergiu> ArthurArchnix I don't get it
<Wavesonics> where is my xorg.conf file again?
<ArthurArchnix> Zergiu: How are you installing?
<bastid_raZor> Wavesonics; /etc/X11/
<soundray> Wavesonics: /etc/X11 (case sensitive)
<frank23> Wavesonics: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zcat[1]> Paul_UK: about the closest I've got is setting up evolution to talk to an exchange server ... and that worked quite well :)
<nilse> soundray: will this also affect the X enviroment?
<Zergiu> ArthurArchnix: with sudo apt-get
<persen_> hi, i've got this laptop that with a smb share i've mounted. I took the laptop of the network and need to remount it, but when i try to umount the /mnt/laptop_folder i get "device is busy". Anyone know howto to unmount this ?
<Paul_UK> zcat[1]: right
<soundray> nilse: I think it configures the character set globally
<ArthurArchnix> Zergiu: Perfect. So do this instead, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   then comment out the line with cd (put a # in front of it), then save and close, then sudo apt-get update
<nilse> soundray: ok, Ill test it, thanks!
<ArthurArchnix> Zergiu: Then install
<mr-george> hello, could anyone help me with my monitor and video card?
<Zergiu> ArthurArchnix: alright thanks
<soundray> nilse: are you sure that this is what you want, though? Going back from utf-8 is kind of, well, backwards
<ArthurArchnix> Zergiu: np
<arrow> I installed "wine" using "sudo apt-get install wine" then downloaded utorrent and right clicked it and said install with wine.  Where in my harddrive should it be located?
<nilse> soundray: yes i really want this, I only get problems with utf-8 and I really like to know that every character I watch is one character and not a utf-8 special thing
<zcat[1]> arrow: .wine/drive_c/Programs
<ArthurArchnix> what do you like about utorrent so much that you want to use it under wine?
<david_> frank23, no difference
<zcat[1]> arrow: .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files  -- I think
<soundray> nilse: okay
<frank23> david_: I'm on gutsy too and it works. did you install packages from non ubuntu repositories?
 * Pelo is proud of himself, he got conky to update when he plugs in his usb drives
<david_> frank23, possibly medibuntu
<frank23> david_: I don't think that should affect it...
<soundray> arrow: it's probably a good idea to run winecfg before you go ahead with everything else
<david_> frank23, it crashes when its loading the miro guide
<arrow> I'll try that soundray, thanks zcat[1]
<Radar> I can install the nvidia drivers fine and get X to dual-screen using nvidia-settings (writing to the config file as root) but when I reboot the computer it loads up in low graphics mode.
<Alan_M> !medibuntu > speeddemon8803
<zcat[1]> Radar: nvidia binary installer?
<Y-Town> anyone know of a good application to do file syncronization between my home computers and web host server?  Looking to keep backup files on the web host server of documents and so forth
<arrow> soundray, is there a site that'll guide me through the wine cfg?
<david_> frank23, im using kubuntu butsy
<david_> gutsy
<soundray> arrow: I don't know -- have a look around -- I found it pretty self-explanatory, though.
<starshine> "Falling back to the standard locale" and many many messages complaining about unset locale..
<nilse> soundray: nope, that did not solve it. GDM_LANG and LANG is still en_US.UTF-8
<starshine> ubuntu gutsy, fairly new chroot environment
<soundray> nilse: did you restart X?
<arrow> soundray: k thx
<nilse> soundray: I rebooted :D
<frank23> david_: me too
<starshine> attempted to reinstall locales and perl had no effect
<Radar> zcat[1]: yes
<starshine> what do I do :(
<david_> frank23, hmmmm
<Wavesonics> Where in xorg.confg do I edit my maximum frame buffer size?
<soundray> nilse: System-Administration-Language Support then
<Radar> zcat[1]: I run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and then the binary file I got from the nvidia website then load up x, set up the dual screens using nvidia-settings and that's all peachy.
<zcat[1]> Radar: There's an autoconfiguration package you have to uninstall 'cos it gets confused (package management doesn't tell it you have nvidia installed) I'll try and find the name for you
<Radar> I can reboot X as many times as I want, rebooting the computer somehow screws the whole setup.
<frank23> david_: did you try running it in a terminal?
<Radar> ok, that would make sense if something else is toying with it.
<Prefix> guys, lets say im making a batch/shell thing yeah, i want the shell to restart my pc so i need the command "sudo reboot" to run. However in terminal this command, being sudo, asks for my password input, how do i add my password to be filled in via a shell?
<nilse> soundray: nothing there about utf-8 or iso-8859-15
<JaxJagsfan> Can I pm anyone who can help me with my sound card problem?
<david_> frank23, whats the command?
<Starnestommy> Prefix: echo "password" | sudo -S command?
<starshine> can anyone *please* help me with this locales madness?
<frank23> david_: just   miro
<david_> frank23, brb
<intarwebz> hey i have two ostensibly identical ubuntu 7.1 installs open scribus documents differently
<Prefix> what Starnestommy?
<Prefix> is it echo "my password"?
<Starnestommy> Prefix: yes
<Prefix> what does sudo -S do?
<WEYWIT> I am having a small problem with DVD playback. Whe I try to play back the audio and video are all broken up. I have tried VLC and mplayer but no joy. I think it might a problem with the speed of my DVD drive.
<Prefix> ahh right i get it
<Prefix> tyvm man
<Radar> The -S option causes sudo to read the password from the standard input instead of the terminal device.
<Radar> man sudo.
<Radar> About 1.5 pages down.
<Alan_M> !dvd | weywit
<ubot3> weywit: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Alan_M> have you tried this WEYWIT ?
<david_> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<starshine> david_: I don't suppose the bot has something useful about locales settings complaints in him?
<starshine> I already tried google
<david_> frank23,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59297/
<starshine> all three of the useful answers I got turned out to not help :/
<JaxJagsfan> Success - At this point, you should see your sound card listed. This is a positive sign because it means that Ubuntu is detecting the presence of your soundcard, but the drivers are not installed/running. Leave your shell running since you will need it.
<Alan_M> locales for what?
<JaxJagsfan> What shell? :s
<RoAkSoAx> !ffmpeg
<ubot3> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 213 kB, installed size 728 kB
<soundray> nilse: what is LANG set to in /etc/environment ?
<elTigre> Hi! I'd like to setup dual head mode on a laptop with an Intel accelerator
<elTigre> where should I start?
<starshine> Alan_M: dpkg-reconfigure for all apps spews about having bad locales settings and having to fall back to current locale
<Zergiu> guys , what was the command to login as root in terminal?
<elTigre> I couldn't find howtos but for ATI and NVIDIA
<Prefix> is the | part of the command or is that a new line?
<Radar> Zergiu: suido
<Radar> sudo*
<soundray> Zergiu: 'sudo -i'
<Prefix> (sorry im new)
<Zergiu> ok
<Radar> Prefix: part of the command
<starshine> apt-get check says all the dependencies are complete so I'm utterly stumped what's missing :(
<Alan_M> Prefix...yeah
<Wavesonics> can anyone help me with xrand?
<abrock> Recently switched from Fedora to Ubuntu. Anyway know how to enable GnuCash to do Online Banking?
<Radar> Wavesonics: just ask your question, don't ask to ask.
<legend2440> !locales | starshine
<ubot3> starshine: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Radar> or ask to ask to ask.
<WEYWIT> I have already got LIB decss installed and I think it is working. I am getting playback but it is just bad playback.
<Alan_M> abrock, you can type in sudo aptitude install gnucash in a terminal window.
<nilse> soundray: doh. en_US.UTF-8, this gets updated sometimes when dist-upgradeing
<starshine> legend2440: thx, I'll be back in a moment if that doesnt work though :/
<Prefix> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<frank23> david_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588617&page=4   last post says it's caused by some medibuntu package.
<nilse> soundray: I would guess there aught to be a correct way to choose the LANG and GDM_LANG so that they are not reset when updateing
<soundray> nilse: I think GDM_LANG get set according to LANG in /etc/environment (but I may be wrong, as you know)
<abrock> Alan_M: I have it installed via the Add/Remove programs but when I opened the app, I don't have an Online Banking Options to Get Transactions like I did over in Fedora.
<Zergiu> why some commands work with alt+f2 and not with terminal(premision denied)
<nilse> soundray: Im fixing etc/enviroment now and restarting X
<carlos> hello all, I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk" but a message: please insert the disc labeled please insert the disc labeled please insert the disc labeled... so, what can i do to resolve it?
<JaxJagsfan> Excuse me for being a Ubuntu noob, how do I run a shell to fix my sound card problem? :s
<Prefix> so if i wanted this to work via php this is the code right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59298/ (including the php lines ofc)
<Prefix> cause it doesn't work ^^
<zcat[1]> OK, I'm lost.. what's the program that checks the xorg configuration at every reboot, and breaks stuff if you installed the binary driver package... I can't recall it now.
<starshine> gutsy does not contain localeconf.  dpkg-reconfigure locales does not present the dialog this obviosuly describes.
<genii> carlos: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list          and put a # in front of line which is for the cdrom installation disc. Save and then try install again normally
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<carlos> genii: thanks for you help :)
<JaxJagsfan> Thanks Ray
<iRRVi> how do i change my GART size?
<iRRVi> im using the ati opensource drivers
<david_> frank23, i see, so the only way to fix it would to remove the medibuntu repository, thanks frank youve been a great help.:)
<ArthurArchnix> Zergiu: Some commands are restricted to the super user, because they can harm the system or are dangerous in some way. Try prefixing the command with sudo
<starshine> dpkg-reconfigure locales in fact spewed the same warning about unset locales.  all several lines of it, twice.
<genii> carlos: np
<Prefix> anyone?
<frank23> david_: well if that is indeed your problem. you will have to downgrade the packages that were installed from medibuntu
<soundray> starshine: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Zergiu> ok
<david_> frank23, sounds like a pain in the A#@
<frank23> david_: ;-)
<david_> lol
<humblerodent> Anybody here know about accessing iPod Nano's flash memory manually in Linux?
<starshine> soundray: "broekn or not fully installed" ok so what was it thaqt fails to report this as a dependency?
<frank23> david_: check the first page of that forum thread too
<david_> frank23, k
<humblerodent> I have already got the iPod's flash memory successfully mounted, and I can easily transfer mp3 files to it.  However, after doing so and disconnecting, it seems the songs don't register in the iPod's database.  Any clues?  TIA
<iRRVi> I'm using the open source ATI drivers: how do i change my GART size?
<nilse> soundray: no banana yet. still utf-8 =/, there must be a "correct procedure"
<Radar> zcat[1]: I was able to find a very hacky workaround. I load up in recovery mode, do all the stuff I need to do and then do "telinit 3" which gives me the mode ubuntu starts up in normally"
<soundray> starshine: that error is not dependency-related
<sCOTTo> hey guys - i just installed ubuntu desktop - i am trying to share files across a windows network... can someone help me out a bit ?
<zcat[1]> Radar: I've done this before.. there's one package you need to uninstall but I just cannot recall the name of it.
<nith> sCOTTo: Have you installed samba yet?
<nickrud> Radar: actually it's telinit 2 for the default ubuntu run level, you're missing a couple things in 3
<sCOTTo> nith yes
<soundray> starshine: 'sudo apt-get -f install' to try and recover from that
<Radar> nickrud: like what?
<nith> sCOTTo: have you set your samba password?
<nilse> soundray: sorry, had to disconnect aterm does not like the LANG
<sCOTTo> nith how?
<nith> smbpasswd
<zcat[1]> Radar: hang around in here a bit, someone will probably have a better answer anyhow
<genii> well, telinit 2 actually and not 3 is the norm. But anything from 2 to 5 is equivelent anyways in this dist
<starshine> I have shiny new console fonts and still get locales spew messages.
<marco> hello I reinstalled gutsy last night and did all the updates including my video card when i restarted my computer no longer recognized my pci wifi card or onboard ethernet it says no network devices, any ideas?
<Radar> zcat[1]: I would hope so./
<nickrud> Radar: powernowd and friends
<sCOTTo> nith Failed to find entry for user root.
<sCOTTo> Failed to modify password entry for user root
<sCOTTo> ?
<rabinho10> hey
<nith> sCOTTo: don't run it as root
<Radar> nickrud: you mean the daemon that tracks my battery life?
<sCOTTo> oh
<starshine> soundray: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<rabinho10> no se ni madres de ubunto
<david_> frank23, miro is defiantly not worth all that!!!
<starshine> I already said all its depends were satisfied :(
<Radar> rabinho10: habla inglas
<soundray> starshine: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install console-setup'
<sCOTTo> nith Failed to find entry for user root.
<sCOTTo> Failed to modify password entry for user root
<nickrud> Radar: that and read-ahead, at first pass
<nith> ?
<WEYWIT> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<iRRVi> how do you change the GART size in the ATI open source drivers?
<nith> sCOTTo: you're not logged in as root are you?
<sCOTTo> no
<sCOTTo> im in teh root group though....
<nith> that shouldn't matter
<sharperguy> how do i type an invisible character?
<starshine> soundray: any particular answers I should make sure to give while it sets up?  and why will console-setup affect locales?
<nith> sCOTTo: did you sudo -s?
<l33> Dual Head is broken in 7.10 :-(
<l33> for ATI chips...
<iRRVi> sharperguy: try the b ig long key at the center bottom of your keyboard ;)
<sCOTTo> nith what is that sposed to do?
<starshine> many many instances of the same complaint :(
<kris_ph> hello! where can I find CGI directory in ubuntu gutsy?
 * l33 hates is onboard gfx
<iRRVi> l33: no its not, i just did it a few days ago
<sharperguy> iRRVi, I mean one which doesnt leave a space
<nith> sCOTTo: just try opening a new terminal then
<iRRVi> sharperguy: i was jk
<soundray> starshine: enter your preferences and you'll see. If you're unsure, accept the default. If that package was broken or half-installed, you needed to apply this present fix sooner or later anyway.
<sharperguy> iRRVi, really?
<nith> it logs you in as root so you dont have to sudo everything but should only be used when doing admin stuff
<sCOTTo> nith i dont think smb is up
<sCOTTo> by what i can see here n e ways
<starshine> soundray: I went through its dialogs, it gave me a shiny new font setup.  but it had no effect on the locales complaint.
<nith> sCOTTo: type "ps -e | grep smb"
<l33> IRRVi nah, I have dogey ati moblity
<iRRVi> l33: same
<nith> does it come up with anything?
<amenado> kris_ph-> do you know what you are looking for?
<l33> all the posts point to it being broken in 7.10
<sCOTTo> nith nothing happened
<legend2440> starshine: here is localeconf pkg if you need it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/localeconf/0.9.4.1
<l33> iRRVi I'd love to see a copy of you xorg.conf?
<JaxJagsfan> Where do I find /etc/modules ?
<soundray> starshine: okay, sorry, then I'm out of answers
<nith> sCOTTo: then you're right, its not running
<iRRVi> l33: i'll pastebin it fer ya
<nith> sCOTTo: have you restarted since you installed it?
<sCOTTo> errr
<sCOTTo> no
<kris_ph> amenado: yeah.. this file cgi/php.ini
<sCOTTo> why?
<starshine> legend2440: soundray: this is a chroot gutsy, there's no localeconf in that flavour
<l33> iRRVi nice.
<iRRVi> l33: but i must warn you some of it is messed up
<kris_ph> amenado: but I cannot find cgi directory
<acee1234> what is the best wat to backup my os before i start blindly messing with things
<l33> Don't worry
<acee1234> way
<iRRVi> l33: as int there for no reason
<l33> I know what I'm doing.
<nith> sCOTTo: I always do after installing things like that, it makes it easier
<l33> I'm a robot from the future
<starshine> legend2440: I'm only gonna go to that effort if you're sure it will work, cuz I don't have cut and paste at this textmode..
 * l33 Sarah Conner?
<amenado> kris_ph-> can you not create one?
<sCOTTo> freak
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: in the file system. 'cat /etc/modules' to see its current contents
<nith> sCOTTo: try "invoke-rc.d samba start"
<nickrud> l33: please, who do I bet on next world cup?
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: are you trying to add a sound driver to it?
<Kris07> Hello everyone.
<l33> ;-)
<JaxJagsfan> yes
<kris_ph> amenado: I just don't know what to include in the file....
<starshine> legend2440: would it be useful to just make it upgrade again to hardy?
<l33> if it was boxing, I'd know.
<Kris07> How do I open up ports?
<kris_ph> amenado: and why is it that I don't have CGI directory?
<iRRVi> l33: it mostly has to do with xrandr btw
<amenado> kris_ph-> do you know how to program in php?
<sCOTTo> nith ok if you say sonith PM
<l33> yeah,
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: please use my nickname -- that way I won't miss your reply. Have you tested that driver already?
<l33> xrandr does seem do anything on my system.
<l33> it's ANNOYING!
<legend2440> starshine:  i don't know i never had this particular problem
<iRRVi> l33: what command you type in?
<starshine> soundray: thanks for trying to help :)
<l33> I think it may be because if have an M6
<l33> don't have it to hand :-(
<kris_ph> amenado: BTW...m using php5
<acee1234> how do i backup my entire ubuntu os?
<l33> I followed as faq thing...
<starshine> legend2440: all the forums posts I dug through offered fixes that didn't work for me :(
<xb3rt> i just installed xvidcap and its now on my applications menu but when i click the program it wont load
<Pelo> !backup > acee1234 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<amenado> kris_ph-> can you not create one? if you dont have one..
<soundray> starshine: do re-ask the channel in a while -- new people are logging on all the time
<pike_> acee1234: /msg ubotu backup
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: yes it worked on Windows but doesn't work on Ubuntu
<Pelo> xb3rt, type the name of the app in the terminal and see if you get any error msg
<l33> iRRVi xorg?
<l33> ;-)
<l33> ehehheheheh
<amenado> l33-> type this   xrandr -o right
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: what were you planning to change in /etc/modules ?
<kris_ph> amenado: can I just copy the folder /etc/php5/apache2/ where it has php.ini and I will just rename it to cgi?
<iRRVi> l33: i did my xrandr like this (and i'll get you my xorg.conf too my interwebs is slow, im at a hotel): gksu "xrandr --output VGA-0 --left-of LVDS"
<jadib> noobie question: so I have ubuntu running on my laptop... A) when i manually configure my wirless settings my wifi works at home ... but when i go to school or the library or anywhere with wifi i have to manually reconfigure my wifi settings IS THERE A BETTER WAY TO DO THIS??? B) can this be solved with a better network detector package? If so then which one?....im using default ubuntu 7.10
<l33> my screen is now on it's side!
<l33> cool!
<l33> I'm now typing up the screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<l33> LOL!
<amenado> kris_ph-> the point am trying to get at, if you have learned php, it has a requirement, a web server..and the server does what to your php?
<iRRVi> l33: etf?
<Pelo> jadib, doesn'T setting the network manager to roam take care of that ?
<quaal> l33, stop blogging into my chat window
<l33> ok
<TMH_> hi. I recently upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy) and basically i cannot get compiz-fusion to work properly. whenever i run compiz --replace, it removes all my window borders and in order to get them back i have to log out and log in again. any suggestions?
<amenado> l33-> dont get a stiff neck okay..thats just fun thing to do amongst friends
<kris_ph> amenado: okay... let me ask this instead.. how to know that CGI is installed?
<mrpockets> what exactly is a "screenlet" ?
<Kris07> Is there a way to choose the best port for me without going through a lot of different ones?
<l33> ;-)
<xb3rt> whats this       xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libmp3lame.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<l33> how do i reset with xrandr
<Pelo> TMH_,  ask in #compiz they will sort you out
<l33> back to default
<TMH_> ok thanks
<Pelo> xb3rt, how did you install xvidcap ?
<xb3rt> with gpkg and a .deb
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: I'm following the directions on http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1#Setting_up_modprobe_and_kmod_support
<hoopy> hello
<nith> Kris07: I'm sorry but what are you trying to do?
<amenado> kris_ph-> look around apache directories..
<Pelo> xb3rt, open up synaptic,  search and install lame , libmp3lame  and any related packages with -dev in the end
<sCOTTo> nith im back
<Kris07> Get a faster connection.
<jadib> pelo, it doesnt it seems to stall up
<Nith> sCOTTo: any luck?
<hoopy> i need to start the ubuntu livecd and use it only in text-mode, the vm i'm trying to run it in keeps crashing when it attempts to bring up X
<Nith> Kris07: better connection to what?
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: did you get that page through the factoid I sent you?
<sCOTTo> nith nope
<hoopy> i just want to use it to do some diagnostics
<l33> n
<kris_ph> amenado: I cannot find one there.. Is there a way to install it? how?
<iRRVi> l33: try gksu "xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate normal"
<Kris07> Nith, The internet and torrenting.
<lwizardl> hi
<hoopy> i'm assuming there's some sort of boot option of the live cd that will make it to where it doesn't attempt to start x
<Pelo> jadib, just a thought,  you might want ot check the forum for this,  do a search I'm sure it is covered,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<l33> iRRVi ...just worked that out!
<l33> ;-)
<l33> thanks!!!
<pike_> Kris07: use port 1201  thats the snappy port
<amenado> kris_ph-> thats an apache support feature
<an0n> I have a laptop with no HDD, no CD, no USB and no PXE, is there any way to copy files to the hard drive mounted at /dev/sdb along with a bootable .img, plug it back in it, and watch it go? *prays*
<Pelo> hoopy, you need the alternate install cd for that , or the dvd
<faileas> o0
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: yeah but I'm on several sound troubleshooting pages it's confusing for me to figure it out.
<jadib> pelo...ok thanks
<l33> xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate normal
<xb3rt> Pelo: nothing called lame even showed up
<faileas> an0n: copy files from where to what? ;p
<starshine> legend2440: ok I got the localeconf package you described.  installing it and told it to manage my locales.  however, I still get the spews when I try to dpkg-reconfigure things
<iRRVi> l33: http://rafb.net/p/iZjHxm19.html
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: have you checked your mixer settings yet?
<an0n> Faileas: From my ubuntu laptop to the hard drive which I've pulled out and mounted :P
<Pelo> xb3rt, I find that hard to believe, but instal the other one if you find it
<l33> iRRVi thanks!!!
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: how do I check that?
<xb3rt> actually i see it now, but it wants to remove xvidcap in the installation process
<l33> iRRVi do I need a xrandr command line as well!?
<faileas> an0n: assuming the ubuntu laptop works.. just copy it?
<kris_ph> amenado: okay...so how to install it?
<iRRVi> l33: i think so
 * starshine puts it through configure *again* in case it helps.
<Pelo> xb3rt,ok don'T for now , just install the other one
<iRRVi> l33: and you just replace the VGA-0 and stuff with the ones you want
<starshine> uh. shock. it actually presented a different sequence.
<an0n> Ah, I should have said, I want to set up linux (DeLi probably) on the laptop
<xb3rt> Pelo: whats the other one called
<an0n> So I want to set it up to sort of install itself...from itself
<l33> ok
<amenado> kris_ph apache already have it..may i suggest a tutorial on apache?
<Pelo> xb3rt, the one in the error msg libmp3lame
<l33> Thanks for you help.
<l33> if I don't get it working
<yjyjiffi> ###############
<l33> at least I got my screen to rotate!!! COOL!
<iRRVi> l33: now, back to my problem with the GART size >_<
<l33> whats up with GART?
<l33> AGP Apperature
<iRRVi> l33: when i run certain programs i get a message about adjusting the GART size
<Kris07> pike_, Thanks
<Sinnerman> is there any reason why my 'network manager' icon in my tray does not scale when the other ones get resized when i change the size of the panel?
<l33> yeah, modules.conf perhaps?
<runst8> can I set my video to 16-bit in ubuntu?
<iRRVi> l33: i'll check
<Jack_Sparrow> runst8, as long as it is supported yes
<Pelo> Sinnerman, probably not a vector icon
<l33> /etc/modprobe.d/
<soundray> !info liblame0 | xb3rt, this is the package you want
<runst8> Jack_Sparrow how do I change it?
<Sinnerman> Pelo the other icons aren't vector icons either.
<n3ry_> http://216.83.134.89/help.txt   its my questiom... if some1 can help me ill be very gracious... thanks....
<xb3rt> soundray: ok i see that, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> runst8, from terminal or gui
<runst8> Jack_Sparrow: terminal preferred
<starshine> legend2440: I've tried it with either C or en_US picked and no better effect :(
<Jack_Sparrow> runst8, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<runst8> awesome thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xb3rt> soundray: i got this error             W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/lame/liblame0_3.97-0.0_i386.deb
<xb3rt>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<zelubu> hey, anyone have the channel for linux link tech show?
<mc-george> hello, I desperately need help
<JaxJagsfan> soundray:  I just looked for /etc/modules/ I don't have a modules folder there.
<Pelo> mc-george, state your problem
<mc-george> >	in ubuntu I looked in the display settings and I saw it was using the plug and play monitor, so I saw a list of monitor settings, it had mine, so I selected it and put resolution 1024*768, it told me all users have to log off, I did, then the screen went crazy, trying to display 4 of the same image on a 600*400 screen
<an0n> Please? Anyone know how to copy files to a HDD so it will boot itself and start an installation process, for Ubuntu or anything else?
<starshine> mc-george: me too, you'd better ask the real question :O
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: is that the problem?
<starshine> an0n: there's an installer on ubuntu's live CD
<an0n> Yes, but I have no CD, no Floppy, no USB, nothing. Just a hard drive I can take out and mount
<an0n> It's an old ass laptop
<kris_ph> amenado: thanks for the idea.. :)
<Pelo> mc-george, try going back in the resolution settings and picking the 1024 resolution again, this will not ask you to change users again, that was just becauese of the change in monitor
<Pici> !install | an0n
<ubot3> an0n: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<soundray> xb3rt: something is wrong with your network setup
<starshine> an0n: then mount it in any other PC, boot that one off live CD< and run the installer pointed at it
<starshine> I've done that many times for exactly such laptops.
<mc-george> pelo: I can't get there, the screen is too distorted
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: /etc/modules is a file, not a folder. What does 'ls -l /etc/modules' say?
<xb3rt> soundray: im connected, what else could it be
<amenado> an0n-> is the pc you want to install on closeby you?
<kris_ph> how to find any existing files or directory with word nagios?
<starshine> legend2440: does it make a difference that I'm chroot and can't get in via the rc init sequence?
<Starnestommy> kris_ph: locate nagios
<an0n> starshine: yes, it's 120MHz so ubuntun itself is probably a bad idea
<soundray> xb3rt: spurious proxy setting? 'env | grep -i http'
<amenado> kris_ph-> find / -name nagios
<starshine> kris_ph: find / -name \*nagios\* | less
<iRRVi> l33: i dont see what i need >_<
<Pelo> mc-george,try booting the recovery mode and editing the xorg.conf file with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  look where the resolutions are listed if you can make heads or tails of it and see what you can do , best I can advise, I've never heard of this problem before
<starshine> an0n: can I recommend plain boring debian then, or xubuntu ?
<l33> iRRVi hold on
<l33> iRRVi let me see
<iRRVi> l33: k
<l33> iRRVi I have done this ages ago..
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: what do I type in terminal to get that answer?
<mc-george> pelo, how do I boot in recovery mode?
<l33> iRRVi pastebin you lsmod
<Pelo> mc-george, actualy,   boot the recovery mode and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg this will let you reset X , much better,
<starshine> locales *still* spewing messages when I try to reconfigure things :( help...
<an0n> starshine: by all means, sure - just want to know if I mount it and point the installation at it, it's not going to choose the wrong drivers or have hardware detection errors pr whatever?
<xb3rt> soundray: i ran that and got       http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: everything between the 'single quote marks'
<pipegeek> Any idea why the Update Manager would insist on listing three up-to-date packages, which don't go away when I 'update' them, because they're staying at the same version?
<mc-george> pelo, I can't do anything, the screen is so messed up
<pipegeek> ie, I'm already at the latest version, but update-manager is asking me to 'update' to the version I already have
<pipegeek> which is irritating, because it means I never know when there's an update I actually *do* need to install
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: 'ls -l /etc/modules'
<Pelo> mc-george, reboot the computer, from the grub boot menu, select the recovery mode, usualy the second menu option, if you don'T usualy get the boot menu at startup , type  the esc key right after the bios stuff
<starshine> an0n: tell it to install the complete set of X11 servers, you can always prune the ones you don't use later.
<l33> iRRVi do you do it in the bios?
<Pelo> mc-george, recocovery mode is text based
<an0n> starshine: much appreciated, shall go try it
<starshine> an0n: also even if you can't see your X you can ctrl-alt-F1 and login on the text mode
<soundray> xb3rt: that's the problem. Did you install squid or wwwoffle or similar?
<iRRVi> l33: i didnt see any options for it last time i was in there
<l33> dmesg | grep aperture
<an0n> I'll remember that
<mc-george> pelo, I think the problem is I deselected plug and play and selected my monitor, which messed everything up
<l33> iRRVi: dmesg | grep aperture
<pepegrillo> hi
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: it says, JaxJagsfan: 'ls -l /etc/modules'
<iRRVi> http://rafb.net/p/O30CDL66.html
<iRRVi> [   13.980000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000
<JaxJagsfan> damn
<xb3rt> soundray: the other night i tried setting up an anonymizer, which i installed and never saw again
<starshine> heh, I can run rings around X, but I never get the easy questions myself
<Pelo> mc-george,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg should fix that,  more easily then editing xorg.conf,  just select your video card and for the rest just use the default provided unless you know better
<Integration> As I'm about to install ubuntu I found something weird i was checking my laptop with vista in it and it's showing only 25gb out of 100gb of space left when I have used around 30 gb in files only. Is it possible that Vista takes 40 gb to run lol?
<l33> iRRVi: whats your gfx card lspci
#ubuntu 2008-03-12
<Nith> mc-george: make a back up before you run it
<starshine> anyone else willing to try to help with "Falling back to standard locale" ?
<soundray> xb3rt: it must have left behind that setting. Check where it's made with 'cd /etc ; grep -r http_proxy *'
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: it says, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 203 2008-02-27 21:32 /etc/modules
<Nith> dpkg-reconfigure has a nasty habit of loosing all of your resolutions
<mc-george> thanks pelo
<iRRVi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: so this file exists and has 203 bytes. Do a 'cat /etc/modules' to see what's in there now
<ArthurArchnix> Integration: Yup. 20GB for install sounds about right, then there is the backups or whatever that Vista makes.
<Pelo> Nith, the problem is that he can'T use is current xorg.  loosing his rez is trivial
<amenado> Nith-> then its a good idea to save a copy of your xorg.conf before issuing such command
<paulsherman> how do i get my soundcard to work?
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: I don't need to know, so don't paste or pastebin please
<Integration> oh my god lol
<xb3rt> soundray: a screenful of stuff showed up with a lot of Permission denied statements
<Pelo> !sound > paulsherman check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<starshine> any experts in chroot environments about? maybe they can help with this locales thing
<paulsherman> ok thanks
 * Pelo goes to make some food, bbl 
<h0ax> how hard is it to configure a nvidia dual monitor card to work with ubuntu?
<soundray> xb3rt: slight modification: 'cd /etc ; grep -r http_proxy * 2>/dev/null'
<l33> i need you lsmod
<pike_> h0ax: pretty easy /msg ubotu dualhead
<l33> iRRVi: lsmod pastebin please
 * Nith hates graphics issues
<Integration> ArthurArchnix, do you think it's worth it to keep vista? or should i just put xp in half of the drive and half for ubuntu
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: sorry my chatzilla screwed up
<mrpockets> esdfcvafwzSFVCAWSZFV !!!!!!!!!!1
<Nith> mrpockets: I know what you mean
<mrpockets> thank you
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: forget about this file for the moment. When you run 'lsmod | grep emu10k1', does it give you any output?
<xb3rt> soundray: should that of shown its location
<JaxJagsfan> soundray, hang on
<soundray> xb3rt: yes
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out, I can't seem to boot into Ubuntu at all on my dual HD/Dual boot. It was working fine yesterday, earlier I booted back to Ubuntu and now about half way through the "bar" on start up my monitor loses signal and I get nothing.
<starshine> soundray: is this locales thing going to screw up my normal apps usage
<h0ax> thanks pike_
<ArthurArchnix> Integration: Why does it matter what I think? Do you need Vista? Do you like it?
<iRRVi> l33: http://rafb.net/p/dLn26w59.html
<l33> iRRVi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-219336.html
<soundray> starshine: I don't think so. I've had this problem with perl scripts for a while, but it never affected functionality in any way I could notice
<iRRVi> l33: i'll check it out
<l33> iRRVi: check your bio
<l33> iRRVi: check your bios
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: yes it gave me a long answer.  Too long to paste here
<Nith> PurpZeY: after you restart and you loose the signal, does CTRL+ALT+F1 still work?
<Integration> ArthurArchnix, well I was saving it because I don't have an install disk for it and it came preloaded. I was thinking to keep it also for whatever new technology comes out for Vista only.
<starshine> soundray: it's just, I'm gonna have somewhat less talented linuxers hanging out in that chroot env, and I don't want them freaking out at me :/
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: does it look more like data or more like error messages?
<PurpZeY> Nith: I don't think so. I tried it. I'll try it again in a sec.....Well, this is curious. I can boot into the old kernel...but I upgraded the new one a few weeks ago.
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: lemmie check again
<ArthurArchnix> Integration: Sounds good. You should use the make recovery disk option that they have.
<elTigre> Hey, I want to use xrandr to set up a dual head configuration
<elTigre> but xrandr only shows one output
<elTigre> which I think is wrong, since I can clone the desktop
<iRRVi> l33: been there done that
<Nith> PurpZeY: sorry, thats beyond me -.-
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: I don't really see any errors there
<l33> :-(
<soundray> starshine: have you entered the error message 'as is' into google?
<l33> iRRVi: sorry
<PurpZeY> Nith: Well, I am trying the new kernel w/ ctl + alt + f1...see if that gets me anywhere. . .
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: okay, that means that the driver for your soundcard is loaded. No need to manipulate /etc/modules
<starshine> soundray: yes. I got hits on a few forums.  several answers were offered. some worked for their users (breezy mostly) but none worked for me.
<Integration> ArthurArchnix, I'm going to look for a way to stop the backups that vista makes from eating my whole hd
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: sounds are still not working though
<derdui_> could anybody help me please? in cups i see this:"Unable to open USB port device file: No such file or directory" what can i do?
<kris_ph> starshine: It really helps.. how to find and delete files with "nagio" automatically?
<hkais> hello
<kris_ph> starshine: *nagios
<PurpZeY> Nith: Ok....Wow, for no particular reason at all it seems to be working now....Maybe my gfx card is going....I tried it a ton of times too, now suddenly it works....too bizarre.
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: do you have a loudspeaker symbol in the top panel?
<kaxi> i can't figure out why autologing in with kdm is not working for me. in installed a base ubuntu system with kdm and it doesn't auto login even after i edited /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and uncommenting AutoLoginEnable=true  AutoLoginUser=ubuntu
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: yes I do
<Nith> PurpZeY: the magic of tech support
<icesword> firefox beta 4 is out,hohoho
 * PurpZeY giggles.
<hkais> how to get under vmware a already exiting image running? I cannot startup my nic
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: double-click that to open the mixer control panel
<PurpZeY> Nith: It's the ever present "tink" in your car that never happens when you get to the mechanic. . .
<Nith> exactly
<soundray> starshine: is there anything wrong in /etc/environment ?
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: It's open.  Now what?
<xb3rt> soundray: did you get my querey
<Nith> but so much the better
<Nith> hope the bug stays down
<starshine> kris_ph: do the search I offered, add -type f into the line so it only finds *files*
<starshine> soundray: other than that I'm chroot'ing into the area?
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: see if Master and PCM are unmuted and turned up
<soundray> xb3rt: no, sorry, must have missed it
<AR1FA4_Uk> HEY GUYS im new 2 linux an im trying 2 compile my wifi drive as it tells me in the read me file it instructs me of a command which is $ make , so i past it into terminal and it say bash $: command not found, any ideas
<starshine> soundray: the current one has a PATH line at the top and the rest is a comment block
<soundray> starshine: forgot, sorry.
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: You mean turned up all the way?
<starshine> soundray: but I'm not sure that it can properly honour it when I 'log in' this way :/
<icesword> AR1FA4_Uk, whick make
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: why not, unless you wake someone up if it suddenly works...
<xb3rt> soundray: i just sent another one
<Nith> AR1FA4_Uk: make is available in the repos. Try going system --> Administration --> Synaptic then look for "make" there
<starshine> soundray: though there is a previous copy backed up from legend2440 giving me localeconf to try
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: I have both all the way up and unmuted.
<Nith> AR1FA4_Uk: then install it if its not installed, if it is then you've a diff problem :)
<soundray> xb3rt: 'gksudo gedit /etc/environment' and remove the http_proxy line
<hkais> anyone here, who cann tell me how to get my nic running?
<lsmobrian> AR1FA4_UK:   do not include $ just type make
<AR1FA4_Uk> ok ill try that
<soundray> starshine: mine has LANG="en_GB.UTF-8", so if that's missing in yours, it could be part of the problem
<kris_ph> I got this error: /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: line 875: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: No such file or deirectory.. what does it mean?
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: now have a look at System-Preferences-Sound and try some of the test buttons
<xb3rt> soundray: after doing that I got a similar error
<Nith> lsmobrian: good catch
<soundray> xb3rt: you need to activate the change. Easiest thing is to reboot
<xb3rt> soundray: ok
<threeseas> help: having a package manage problem, need more space, where can I get some (via delete)
<starshine> \o/
<starshine> soundray: I got it. wanna hear what fixed it?
<lsmobrian> threeseas, a good place to look is in /boot, if u have more than one kernel, you can go into synaptic and delete old/unused kernels
<soundray> starshine: please
<p221072> hi
<hkais> I have a old vmware-instance, and my nic will not come up. How can I get the nic running?
<andguent> threeseas: /var/cache/apt/archives/ usually has plenty you can empty out too
<starshine> soundray: someone had previously suggested I run locale-gen.  it wasn't sufficient to run that with no commandline.  I've told it to generate two obvious named locales and now there's no more complaints.
<AR1FA4_Uk> ok thank u terminal is doing summthing now
<starshine> soundray: in my case en_US and en_US.UTF-8 and of course other people's mileage - or kilometreage - will vary
<soundray> starshine: wow, sometimes you just have to intervene at a low level...
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: I clicked on sound capture: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture and it gave me this error message, Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<soundray> starshine: knottage ;)
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: I think that is the problem there.
<starshine> soundray: yeah so basically, I needed *several* of the offered answers. together.
<elTigre> sorry my computer crashed
<AR1FA4_Uk> i have another command which says # make install, should i ignor the #
<elTigre> or at least it was totally unresponsive so that I couldn't do anything
<lsmobrian> yep
<AR1FA4_Uk> ok
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: what about the playback options?
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: hang on lemmie try them
<pisecx> hi all. can anybody help me to fix one problem? I have some runnable .sh in my home directory. I have created /usr/bin/myprogram where is have types the path to this .sh file and made it +x. all is ok, when I type program name it runs. but it keeps the console. I can not close console before to close this program. if I will close the terminal, the program is closed also. as a result I can not run this with alt+f2, and I can not make desktop shortcut
<AR1FA4_Uk> thx 4 your help, lsmobrian
<Arrick> hey alll.... I am running a ubuntu server install, 6.06.* and have ssh installed on it. I access it from windows, using putty, and everything works fine, however when I run "apt-get update" it throws an error of "Incorrect MAC received on Packet" during the section of updates from "Get:7 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main packages" amy ideas?
<elTigre> Hey, what can I do to make xrandr acknowledge my second screen??
<starshine> soundray: and the tircky ouchy thing is, even setting it to C, it wasn't gonna be happy while I had no locales generated at all.  results of debootstrap based install, I think.
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: it pops up a testing window that has a meter that goes back and forth and it says to click Ok to finish but still no sounds
<soundray> starshine: makes sense
<threeseas> andguent: that directory is already empty.
<andguent> arrick: can that server access the internet ok? Is it correct to assume you are running headless (no monitor)?
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: is your SB Live card selected in the menus at the bottom?
<hkais> Is my issue a big problem? How can I setup my nic under ubuntu lts?
<Jgonick> Question for audio.  I have audio, but the volume control is glitchy.  when you click on it once it shows Bass, not the master volume.  Is theis typical and if not any idea on how to fix it?
<andguent> threeseas: another option to try is 'cd /' then 'du -sh *'
<soundray> pisecx: call your program with 'programname &'
<Arrick> it can access the internet, yes, and also it is indeed running headless (at the moment, kvm is at the house andguent) im at school
<pisecx> soundray: let me try
<soundray> pisecx: if that's not enough, 'nohup programname &'
<andguent> arrick: weird MAC address messages sometimes means an IP address conflict, not sure if this is your problem though
<icesword> guys,rise up,upgrade your firefox to beta 4,damn good it is!
<Achoth> I disagree.
<icesword> why
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: Yes it is.  It shows SBLive! Value [CT4831] (Alsa mixer)
<andguent> threeseas: that command will tell you what directories are taking up how much, cd into the biggest one and repeat the du
<pisecx> soundray: thanks a lot!
<Achoth> Because I prefer Opera :P
<genii> Arrick: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html#faq-incorrect-mac
<pisecx> soundray: it works now
<icesword> Achoth, hmm,one 's meat is another's poison
<mrpockets> I should be able to upgrade pidgin to the newest version with sudo apt-get upgrade pidgin, right?:
<JaxJagsfan> iceworld: I'm using Firefox 3 Beta 4. :)
<threeseas> ok
<Achoth> icesword: One mans disgust is another mans fetish.
<JaxJagsfan> Icesworld: Not on this Linux PC though but on my WindowsXP machine, yes.
<Wavesonics> ok i need some serious help
<Wavesonics>  i edited my xorg.conf, and it runs fine, but now the resolution and display program doesnt work
<Wavesonics> doesnt launch even
<elTigre> Hi! I want to setup Dual Head support on my laptop with an Intel chip
<andguent> mrpockets: that is a safe command to run when upgrading pidgin
<JaxJagsfan> soundray: Let me try changing speakers and see if it's the current speakers not working right.
<elTigre> the only guide I found for that does not work as the assumption is for xrandr to find the second screen
<andguent> it will get the newest version available from the repositories (possibly not the NEWest....)
<Wavesonics> elTigre: join the club, been on this for hours
<pisecx> soundray: its ok now with running in console and then close console, but it still not working with alt+f2, is it possible to resolve it?
<elTigre> I had it working once
<soundray> JaxJagsfan: okay. I'm logging off soon. Sorry I haven't been much of a help.
<elTigre> with an x config
<Wavesonics> elTigrea: me too for a moment... but it looked all efed up
<Dr_willis> pisecx,  dont use the 'close button' on the termional window. spawn stuff to the background with & and use the exit command in the terminal.
<Seeeb> anyone knows why my cpu has 95% activity? http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsm4.png  => what are mount.fs and gam_server and why does Thunar need so much resources?
<pisecx> Dr_willis: hm.. ok
<soundray> pisecx: add the & at the end of the calling command inside your script
<Dr_willis> pisecx,  :) but i just heard the last bit of your problem. I just got here.. but thats a common 'thing' that people dont realize  :) the close button tells all spawmned things to close also.
<pisecx> soundray:
<pisecx> #! /bin/sh
<pisecx> /home/z/idea-7590/bin/idea.sh > null
<soundray> pisecx: so make it
<Dr_willis> /home/z/idea-7590/bin/idea.sh > null  &
<soundray>  /home/z/idea-7590/bin/idea.sh > null &
<brandonc503> im trying to change my resolution but nothing is happening
<pisecx> oh, ok =)
<Dr_willis> Gotta love bash job controll.
<Dr_willis> & is our friend.
<Dr_willis> if thats a one line script = you could make it an alias.  also.
<soundray> pisecx: btw, to conform to standards, you should put this in /usr/local/bin rather than /usr/bin
<pisecx> alt+f2 still don't work )
<brandonc503> says in 20 seconds its going to revert back if i dont keep settings.. so i say keep but nothing happens
<sfears> are you already at the maximum resolution brandonc503
<Wavesonics> do dual head displays need to be the same resolution?
<pisecx> soundray: ok, I will
<Dr_willis> Wavesonics,  no they do not.
<Jeriath> no
<Jeriath> i need quad displays
<Jeriath> per machine
<Jeriath> then ill be good on desktop space
<Dr_willis> Wavesonics,   I hook up tv and high res lcd;s all the time. :) or 2 different res lcd's
<Wavesonics> Dr_willis: is there any problem with doing dual head with compiz?
<Jeriath> yes
<Dr_willis> Wavesonics,  ive done it with my nvidia cards just fine.
<Jeriath> um
<Wavesonics> ATI?
<Jeriath> its a pita though
<Jeriath> especially with different resolutions
<Dr_willis> You dont want my oponoion of ATI cards.
<Jeriath> i dunno about ati
<Jeriath> cept that they suck
<Wavesonics> i had it working using xrandr for a moment, but it looked all efed up
<Wavesonics> trust me... i know.
<Dr_willis> I wouldent even want to use compiz with ati.
<Dr_willis> I dont really use comiz with nvidia either. :)
<Wavesonics> it's an old Radeon 9800 Pro, about 5 years old now
<Wavesonics> well Compiz with 1 head is running jsut fine so far
<Dr_willis> Wavesonics,  i got one of those. :) proberly one of the better cards  for ati these days.. which is sad. :)
<Dr_willis> its in the closet.. but its a backup card.. just in case. heh.
<soundray> xb3rt: all right?
<chx> hi, i get php: Symbol `client_errors' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking i reinstalled all php packages and still
<p221072> who can help me in installing a new theme for gnome?
<xb3rt> soundray: 1 second
<Wavesonics> man, i have tried so many times over the years to get dual head working... and i was so close this time
<Dr_willis> p221072,  i normally download the various theme bits with the gnome-art program, and drag/drop them to the theme selection tool.
<Dr_willis> !info gnome-art
<ubot3> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-7ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 27 kB, installed size 200 kB
<larry> this is my first time using this program . i can't get anything to open after i dpownload them . any suggestions on how to do it ?
<Dr_willis> larry,  depends on what you are 'downloading'
<Wavesonics> Dr_willis: is there a problem with having the frame buffer over 2048x2048? Mine needs to be 3084x1200
<xb3rt> soundray: it worked, but now my synaptic says theirs a broken package on my system
<larry> everything i'm downloading
<soundray> Wavesonics: I know. What really freaked me out was how in Mac OS X it Just Works -- no config at all
<Dr_willis> Wavesonics,  Framebuffer for the console? getting the console dual headed.. is a much different task then getting X on a dual head.. I normally disable the framebuffer.
<Wavesonics> no no
<Wavesonics> the VIrtual Directive
<soundray> xb3rt: what package is that?
<Wavesonics> Virtual
<andguent> brandonc503: my wife had that problem yesterday.... my fix was to edit xorg.conf, but there should be a better way, can you try Ctrl-Alt-Numpad+ or Ctrl-Alt-Numpad- (minus)
<p221072> ty
<adrock358> I have ubuntu / vista dual boot.  I can't find a driver for my network adapter in vista.  Anyone know any vista help channels?
<xb3rt> doesnt say, im suppose to locate it
<robobob> guys how do i single out my band with so all of it is devoted to a specific program
<Dr_willis> You mean for a large virtual desktop. I havent used that in years.
<soundray> xb3rt: best to exit synaptic and run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Wavesonics> Dr_willis: how do you have yours set up?
<Wavesonics> Dr_willis: I was using xrandr to do it
<adrock358> Anybody?
<Dr_willis> Wavesonics,  i have 2 widescreen monitors, using nvidia, with twinview.  -  What part specificially are you refering to?
<soundray> adrock358: ##windows
<Pelo> robobob, not sure there is a throttling prog in ubuntu but try searching throttle in synaptic
<legend2440> !vista
<ubot3> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<Wavesonics> Dr_willis: Ah well, twinview is a nvidia specific app I'm guessing?
<adrock358> soundray.  thanks bro.  have a good one.
 * vehho está away.. [automaticamente away depois de 20min] [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on]
<genii> robobob: You want to throttle bandwith or just have another priority to run it at?
<soundray> !away | vehho
<ubot3> vehho: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
 * Pelo wants the !vista message to read , Vista is the best incentive to learn linux 
<Nith> adrock358: do you know the card?
<Dr_willis> Wavesonics,  twinview is an extension to the xinerama support of X. ati has a similer thing.
<Wavesonics> Dr_willis: Do you know what it is called? I'll bet it is part of the restricted driver which was giving me problems, so now Im using the open source one
<genii> robobob: For specifying bandwidth limits to an app, use trickle. For re-prioritizing use renice
<soundray> ubot3, no, Vista is the best incentive to learn Linux, says Pelo
<Wavesonics> hahahahaha ohh goood.... i jsut some how disabled my primary display... awesome.
<Pelo> soundray, are you mocking me ?
<Malachi> I was using sbackup and didn't realize that it created temporary files. (I should have known.) I ran out of HD space and had to reboot. When I reboot, I didn't gain any HD space. Where are the temp files for sbackup located?
<soundray> Pelo: yes. Is that a problem? :)
<soundray> !vista
<ubot3> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<Pelo> Malachi, try in /tmp or in /home/username/.sbackup
<Pelo> soundray, it could become one
<soundray> Pelo: hasn't worked anyway
<soundray> Pelo: I better log off before you threaten sanctions.
<shedflex> hi there, there's a package I want to build from source 'avr-libc' in ubuntu because the prebuilt one is missing some vital lib files - how can I ask 'apt' to download the source I need?
<nemco> Enter text here...hello
<nemco> hello
<Malachi> Pelo: Already looked, couldn't find anything.
<Pelo> !hi | nemco
<ubot3> nemco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nemco> i need enter to kubuntu-es
<Chousuke> shedflex: apt-get source
<soundray> Bye!
<nemco> thak
<nemco> thank
<shedflex> thanks Chousuke
<nemco> but i don understand englis
<nemco> english
<Chousuke> shedflex: of course, you need the source repos
<Chousuke> shedflex: see also apt-build :)
<shedflex> Chousuke, oooh okay
<nemco> how i can enter to kubuntu-es
<nemco> ?
<Pelo> Malachi, how large is this file suppose to be ? might it be the largest on your hdd ? ,  use the search in the places menu, search for *,  and use the search hidden files and folders otpion
<Chousuke> nemco: /j #kubuntu-es
<drc> !es | nemco
<ubot3> nemco: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<shedflex> Chousuke, time to go find the source site then for this :)
<Pelo> nemco,   type /join #kubuntu-es
<shedflex> Chousuke, ah, they get added when installing apt-build :D
<Malachi> Pelo: I found an 896MB file called core in /lib/udev/devices
<hotmonkeyluv> How do I increase/decrease the screen brightness on my laptop (not with the hotkeys, they don't work). Is there a gui of sorts for that?
<Pelo> Malachi, hold on , let me see if I have the same, it might be important<
<Chousuke> Malachi: run "file" on it to see what it is
<Chousuke> Malachi: it might be a core dump
<Chousuke> Malachi: in which case you had some *huge* program crash :)
<Pelo> Malachi,  I have the same file  leave it alone
<Pelo> Chousuke, I have the same file and it is 896 meg
<Pelo> my comp hasn't crashed in a while
<Chousuke> Pelo: it's a symbolic link to /proc/kcore
<Nith> my /lib/udev/devices/core is 11 bytes
<Chousuke> which means it doesn't actually take 890MB of space.
<Pelo> Chousuke, I noticed, not leeet enought to know what it means
<foibles> how do you add startup scripts to gnome
<Chousuke> or well, shouldn't.
<sfears> foibles, add them to /etc/rc.local
<hary> join
<NETWizz> I have a 3200+ Athlon 64 and a replacement 4200+ X2
<brandonc503> hey all. i cant change my resolution....it thinks its done but still says original size?? what can i do?
<javier> hi i am using ubuntu 7.10 i`m trying to install gantt project but the original version it is on .rpm  however i converted to .deb but when i intalled the program does not run
<NETWizz> How do I ensure I have support for Dual Core on Gusty?
<foibles> sfears, ill look into it
<Chousuke> Pelo: a symbolic link is a file that's just a "the file's not actually here, go to <anotherpath>"
<sfears> brandonc503, are you using restricted video drivers and are they enabled in system/administration/restricted drivers
<Nith> wow, wierd
<Pelo> Chousuke, I mean I don't know what kore is used for ,  not sure what an 896 meg one means,  my system doesn't crash ,
<andguent> brandonc503: my wife had that problem yesterday.... my fix was to edit xorg.conf, but there should be a better way, can you try Ctrl-Alt-Numpad+ or Ctrl-Alt-Numpad- (minus)
<Nith> the symlink says 11 bytes, the actual file says 768M
<brandonc503> sfears yes and yes
<sfears> brandonc503, nvidia?
<javier> someone know about grantt project
<Chousuke> Pelo: I think it just means memory.
<Radar> How do I get a file to run on startup?
<brandonc503> sfears yeap
<Nith> its binary -.-
<andguent> radar: system startup, or gnome login?
<Chousuke> Pelo: it shouldn't take space as it's un /proc
<javier> i think so
<sfears> brandonc503, alt+f2 nvidia-settings
<Chousuke> /proc is a special place full of unreal files :)
<Nith> /proc/kcore is like an "alias" for the memory in your computer. Its
<Nith> size is the same as the amount of RAM you have, and if you read it as
<Nith> a file, the kernel does memory reads.
<Radar> andguent: since the system doesn't have gnome, I'd say system startup.
<Nith> sorry, that came out more lines than I thought it would
<Pelo> Chousuke, might be related to a nautilus crash I had earlier when I xkille conky
<Nith> thats according to http://www.unixguide.net/linux/faq/04.16.shtml
<Chousuke> Pelo: nah
<Radar> andguent: there's no screen/keyboard/mouse for this computer, so I want some kind of notification that it's finished booting.
<Chousuke> Nith: that's what I suspected.
<Malachi> I found it. /var/backup
<NETWizz> How do I ensure I can run a Dual Core processor?
<Malachi> Thanks, guys.
<Pelo> Malachi, congradulation
<Chousuke> Pelo: anyway, that file takes exactly 0 bytes of disk space ;P
<Absinthe> Are there any i686 optimized versions of Ubuntu?  I'm building a new computer and it seems strange to have the OS designed to run on the i386.
<Chousuke> Pelo: despite looking big :90
<Chousuke> :)*
<Pelo> Chousuke, I won't worry about it then,  I rarely worry with ubuntu
<andguent> radar: try /etc/rc.local
<Chousuke> anyway, time for me to sleep.
<Chousuke> good night.
<Nith> nite
<andguent> radar: if you are close to the server, beep is a fun play toy, eject; eject -t, or just email
<Pelo> !ops , might be time to put some protection on the channel
<ubot3> Pelo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> Pici,  lots of join and parts by the same , i feel a flood comming
<kirby> looks normal to me pelo
<Radar> andguent: beep is indeed what I had in mind, I have a piece of classical music I got bored one day and converted to beep.
<Sinnerman> is there a way to make the icons appearing in the menus in the gnome-panel smaller?
<Pelo> kirby, just a feeling
<brandonc503> so the cntr alt + - changes resolution but none of those fit screen .. making them too big to fit on screen.. and the alt f2 thing says cannot find file
<kirby> pelo, floodbots  and join throttling exist for a reason, they got it covered
<andguent> radar: oh dear, mine just usually go be-doop or something :)
<sfears> brandonc503, your saying nvidia-settings isn't found?
<Radar> lol
<beener> i drasticly need help could some one help me out
<Radar> beener: don't ask to ask.
<brandonc503> sfears im typing that in run app and says the location of file could not be found
<Pelo> beener,  we need to know the problem first
<beener> here  http://pastebin.com/m2f12df51 (this is easier then explaining it again
<sfears> you could try to set it using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but there's a lot of questions in there, just answer them the best you can.. make sure nvidia is what you choose for the driver
<Pelo> beener,  just summerise this , it's a busy channel wwe don't usualy read posts
<lukus> hey
<beener> i need to know how to undo what firestarter did
<beener> if its unistalled and purged
<beener> then i cant get online
<brandonc503> sfears should i install that?
 * Nith shutters at firestarter
<Pelo> beener, firstarter is jsut a front end for iptables,   iptables -l will show you the rules in progress,  iptables -r rulehere should  remove them, man iptables for more details
<Nith> evil!
<sfears> nope.. it just a reconfigure brandonc503
<Jack_Sparrow> beener, try          iptables -F
<beener> if its installed and has the same setting as it did before i unistalled it then it works
<beener> doesnt work
<beener> this is the 5 channel ive been to
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubot3> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pelo> beener, firestarter is just a gui frontend,  what it does won'T be removed if you remvoe the app,
<sfears> <~~~ sits on the couch all day
<Nith> beener: you need to "flush" the iptables rules
<beener> hold on ill show you what i ran
<sfears> is ubot3 stalking me?
<sfears> how does it know all this personal information
<andguent> ubot stalks us all
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears, no
<brandonc503> so what can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> beener, try       sudo  iptables -F
<AlphaGod> question
<Nith> Jack_Sparrow: will that flush all three sections?
<Nith> AlphaGod: answer
<AlphaGod> how do I change the alias for eth0 to eth1 and vice versa?
<beener> didnt work
<AlphaGod> I've tried updating /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and it didn't work
<AlphaGod> 7.10 server btw
<kestir> how do you tell wget which directory you want a file to be downloaded into?
<threeseas> can't get there from here, but you can see there
<beener> ive ran sudo iptables -F, iptables -t nat -F, iptables -t mangel -F
<Jack_Sparrow> Nith,  See man iptables              or iptables --help
<beener> and then i ran instead of the F i uised X
<hoopy> so i have an alternate ubuntu disc at its start up menu
<hoopy> i want to just do a live text mode
<Pelo> kestir, man wget , it should be in there
<Nith> Jack_Sparrow: kk, thx
<beener> and none of that worked
<nixnoobie> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> beener, then it seems you did more than just set a port wrong
<Nith> nixnoobie: hello
<threeseas> I need to move some files temporarly so I can make room for synaptic to do what it needs to do b
<kestir> Pelo: have you read the channel rules?
<AlphaGod> so, any thoughts on that problem anyone?
<beener> i also had the changed the policy , and i tried to get it to share a connection'
<Pelo> kestir, a while back
<nixnoobie> syanptic is acting funny on me, its listing a lot of my packages including stuff like gnome and the kernel as local install under the status tab, any way to fix this?
<kestir> Pelo: you need a refresher
<Pelo> md
<threeseas> what file manager might I use that has sudo permission ability?
<sfears> threeseas, alt+f2 gksu nautilius
<Pelo> kestir,  you ask for an option to a command ,  it is much simpler for you to read the manpage then for me to read the manpage and then tell you what I found
<kestir> Pelo: hmm, you're digging yourself deeper
<NETWizz> I need help installing SMP
<NETWizz> Is there a quick guide?
<kestir> Pelo: read the rules and wget manpage...you're just looking foolish now
<Pelo> threeseas, just start nautilus with gksu , as in gksu nautilus
<AlphaGod> Symettric Multi Processing?
<nixnoobie> ENTWizz, you shouldnt have to install SMP
<kestir> Pelo: channel rules most importantly
<threeseas> thanks
<beener> Jack_Sparrow: what should i do to figure out how to fix this
<AlphaGod> the correct kernel gets installed when you install
<bazhang> kestir ease up
<NETWizz> Yes
<NETWizz> I installed with a Single Core processor
<kumarphilly> anyone here use cgi irc at all?
<AlphaGod> if you added a processor after the fact you just have to get the smp kernel
<NETWizz> Yes
<NETWizz> Do I upgrade the Kernel or hte Processor first
<kestir> bazhang: Sorry...but twits that sit in a support channel and tell people to rtfm get under my skin
<Jack_Sparrow> kestir, wget -O /tmp/3d.tar.gz 'http://gitweb.opencompositing.org/?p=fusion/plugins/3d;a=snapshot;h=db3c51d6c5c0df268fc1ec29a4264ef3d21dbbb3'    as an example
<sfears> cgi irc?
<NETWizz> I have the box sitting right here
<AlphaGod> processor Netwizz
<NETWizz> First upgrade the processor?
<bazhang> kestir name-calling is off the table here thanks
<sfears> nope.. i do not use cgi irc
<AlphaGod> a dual core will work with a standard kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> kestir, wget -O /home/jack/Desktop/3d.tar.gz 'http://gitweb.opencompositing.org/?p=fusion/plugins/3d;a=snapshot;h=db3c51d6c5c0df268fc1ec29a4264ef3d21dbbb3'    as an example
<kestir> Jack_Sparrow: Ahh, I was trying the --directory-prefix switch but was getting nowhere...
<NETWizz> Althoguh a dual core will work, how do I enable SMP?
<beener> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<AlphaGod> update your processor and then get the new kernel netwizz
<NETWizz> What is the procedure
<kestir> bazhang: you're right, my apologies
<Jack_Sparrow> beener, We are going to need to know what all you did in order to untangle it
<AlphaGod> install the processor...boot...apt-get the smp kernel....update grub....reboot
<beener> Jack_Sparrow: k
<cataldus3d> hello
<NETWizz> Okay
<AlphaGod> does that help?
<NETWizz> What is the name of the kernel I need?
<Nith> and Pelo has been helping people constantly today
<bazhang> NETWizz: make sure you have the generic kernel
<cataldus3d> someone has a geforce 7200 and use ubuntu 7.10?
<beener>  <beener> i had it share my wirless connection
<beener> [18:46] <beener> set policys to samba everyone, http everyone, ftp everyone
<beener> [18:46] <beener> and i had to set my eth0 to a static ip of 192.168.0.78
<beener> [18:47] <beener> then my net started to work right after i set all that
<beener> [18:48] <beener> was trying to share my eth0 | the internet conection was eth1
<AlphaGod> truth
<FloodBot3> beener: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> kestir, Does that answer your question
<cataldus3d> im with trouble to enable cube
<NETWizz> I currently have this: Linux ubserver 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Sun Oct 14 22:36:54 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<brandonc503> is there any app i can use to test video preformance?
<kestir> Jack_Sparrow: yes, that's working. Thanks!
<brandonc503> i wana see what AAS setting works best
<AlphaGod> that should work netwizz
<Jack_Sparrow> beener, Please do not paste into the channel
<sYn_0n3> would smp pertain to quad core processors also?
<AlphaGod> yep
<NETWizz> Yeah, but how do I get the right kernel?
<beener> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> kestir, np.. and Pelo is a good guy...
<beener> forgot
<fus10nx> Has anyone here sucessfully had HDMI video+audio work in Ubuntu?
<nixnoobie> brandon, yes open a command line and type in glx-gears
<AlphaGod> apt-cache search smp
<bazhang> cataldus3d: I have the 7300 and the cube works fine; please specify your problem--how did you install the driver
<NETWizz> I want the exact same kernel only the smp
<Pelo> ahhh chucks Jack_Sparrow
<NETWizz> I also want PAE
<kestir> Jack_Sparrow: I'm sure he is.  rtfm just gets under my skin is all
<nixnoobie> the generic kernel is smp enabled
<AlphaGod> hdmi most likely won't work since I doubt the OS or card is HDCP compliant
<fus10nx> ok
<sYn_0n3> ful10x: im on hdmi to dvi connection now no sound
<fus10nx> so ill do DVI graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> kestir, Towards the end of the day.. we sometimes get a bit lazy
<mrpockets> apt-get upgrade pidgin wont' upgrade pidgin to 2.4.0
<mrpockets> any ideas why?
<AlphaGod> I've never seen a HDMI graphics card
<NETWizz> How do I test if my current Kernel has SMP?
<nixnoobie> NETWizz, the generic kernel shoudl be both SMP and PAE enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets, because it isnt in the repos... go to getdeb.net
<AlphaGod> top
<AlphaGod> 1
<sYn_0n3> sorry for bad english i meant dvi to hdmi
<bazhang> NETWizz: uname -r in the terminal
<NETWizz> What do you mean
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i'm having some trouble running the utilities from gnome-system-tools (network-admin, users-admin, services-admin, time-admin, shares-admin). i get the error msg "The configuration could not be loaded \ You are not allowed to access the system configuration". packages are up to date. anyone know what to do about this?
<fus10nx> well I am building a new machine (Asus maximums extreme main board, Quad Core QX9650, 5 - 10K RPM Raptor Hard drives) but the last thing I need is a graphics card. So debating what to get.
<NETWizz> okay
<AlphaGod> oh...dvi to hdmi *might* work...what kind of tv are you connecting to?
<NETWizz> uname -r -=--->  2.6.22-14-386
<fus10nx> AlphaGod: Sharp Aquos
<sYn_0n3> im on a westinghouse 24 in hd 1080p monitor
<NETWizz> Is that SMP?
<fus10nx> it has DVI port on the TV
<nixnoobie> anybody know why synaptic is showing almost all of my packages as local/obsolete status even though everything is up to date?
<bazhang> NETWizz: nay; you need the generic
<beener> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m3c7141f4 (sorry about that)
<AlphaGod> fus10x: that should work fine...is that a 1080p?
<NETWizz> okay
<NETWizz> HOw do I get the generic?
<Pelo> nixnoobie, did you install a lot of package from deb files you downloaded instead of from the repositories ?
<fus10nx> AlphaGod: yup.
<nixnoobie> NETWizz, the generic kernel is installed by default
<AlphaGod> apt-cache search 2.6.22-14-386-generica
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoobie, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                           give us a link
<AlphaGod> apt-cache search 2.6.22-14-386-generic
<NETWizz> The kernel I have is apparently not generic
<sYn_0n3> AlphaGod:my monitor is maxxed@ 1920x1200 thats actually better than hd 1080p
<Jack_Sparrow> beener, I dont have time.. I need to eat..
<AlphaGod> yep
<nixnoobie> Pelo, no, all of my packages are from the ubuntu repos
<AlphaGod> 1080p will look pretty good too
<beener> Jack_Sparrow: oh alright
<Nith> wha, pastebin has a prog?
<sYn_0n3> yes it would
 * Nith goes to investigate
<AlphaGod> 1920x1080 is nice too
<AlphaGod> so, back to my problem
<khyron320> how do i figure out what /dev location is my LPT?? im setting up LCDproc  /dev/ttyS0 is the default but its not working
<Jack_Sparrow> Nith, run that comman.. very cool
<AlphaGod> how do I change the alias for eth0 to eth1 and vice versa?
<fus10nx> AlphaGod: ya just need good graphics card that will play nice in Ubuntu
<AlphaGod> yep
<Pelo> nixnoobie, might be from 3rd party repos or they might also be packages you selected an olderversion for,  I know that those I have lised as obsolete are debs I got online
<fus10nx> AlphaGod: Any suggestions?
<NETWizz> I also have the nvidia driver
<beener> is there anyone else who could help me
<beener> ?
<sYn_0n3> still getting used to the size... ive only had the monitor 4 days..lol
<NETWizz> and I have the build essential
<nixnoobie> AlphaGod, in my limited experience, nvidia cards play better with linux than ati cards
<AlphaGod> I agree nix
<NETWizz> That means I need the restricted modules, the image, and the headers right?
<Pelo> beener, did you try that sudo iptables -F command 3 ppl sugested %?
<beener> Pelo: yes i did
<sYn_0n3> oh just fyi im on a nvidia geforce 8800 gt 512ddr2
<Tu13es> is it normal for transferring files from a HFS+ drive to an ext3 drive to take a longgggg time?
<beener> still cant connect
<AlphaGod> how do I change the alias for eth0 to eth1 and vice versa?....one more time
<nixnoobie> Pelo, this is a fresh install and the only third party repo I used was WineHQ's, which I later removed and went back to the ubuntu wine
<Pelo> beener, there is an #iptables channel, they migth know better then we do
<bazhang> sYn_0n3: you got that working with the nvidia drivers? been considering that card my self
<andguent> alphagod: check and see if you have an /etc/fstab file
<beener> Pelo: thank you
<sYn_0n3> yes sir working with compiz and emerald
<bazhang> sweet
<Pelo> nixnoobie, that status  display is not life and death, it is jsut informative, I would not worry to much about it
<AlphaGod> of course I have a /etc/fstab but that doesn't help with alias for modules
<TaRDy> what would the best client be for watching TV off my tv tuner?
<boohoo> I've got 7.10 installed, and when I open up the terminal, and try to use vi, my keys seem to be messed up
<boohoo> the up arrow key types up an A
<sYn_0n3> i junked my ati card and went to nvidia i love it
<nixnoobie> NETWizz, restricted manager should automatically detect and install drivers for your card
<bazhang> TaRDy: watching only or watching and recording like a Tivo
<Nith> boohoo: you need a vimrc
<AlphaGod> ati+linux=:(
<fus10nx> ha ha
<TaRDy> mostly just watching bazhang
<boohoo> Nith: uhh, how do I get htat?
<sYn_0n3> nixnoobie:it depends not all drivers are supported
<nixnoobie> Pelo, I know but I use upgrade system and I'm afraid of it getting rid of something important like gcc or something
<Nith> boohoo: #vim is probably a better place
<AlphaGod> you can get ati and linux to work if you're lucky and the stars are in the right place and your cat loves you
<Jack_Sparrow> Nith, Did you check pastebinit out
<sYn_0n3> fyi i installed my nvidia drivers from source and not from synaptic
<TaRDy> bazhang, if the better client is just watching then i dont mind not recording
<andguent> alphagod: are you looking for the info in /etc/networking/interfaces or something else?
<NETWizz> Regardless, I need these right?
<NETWizz> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on x86/x86_64
<NETWizz> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic - Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64
<NETWizz> linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64
<NETWizz> linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64
<sYn_0n3> if you are having problems use envy to install the drivers
<Kumool> is there a way to open the terminal using just the keyboard?
<FloodBot3> NETWizz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * andguent running ati propritary drivers on 200M
<Nith> Jack_Sparrow: very nice
<bazhang> TaRDy: not sure about just watching--I tend to use the net for just watching
<nixnoobie> sYn_0ny, true but I think NETWizz mentioned nvidia, which I believe are supported
<AlphaGod> andguent: I modified /etc/modprobe.d/aliases to point the alias to the driver and that had no effect
<NETWizz> Is that the correct list?
<AlphaGod> andguent: I can give you more background if you want that much detail
<sYn_0n3> nixnoobie: it did not install my card correctly..im on an nvidia 880gt
<Nith> Kumool: system --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<NETWizz> anyway, I can do the processor first right?
<Nith> Kumool: by default, no but you can set one there
<sYn_0n3> 8800gt*(*
<Pelo> nixnoobie, this is an upgrade ?  that might be becuse those packages have not been upgraded yet and were compiled for another release ,  I 'm just taking wild guesses here , nothing should be removed from the files listed in that status, as far as I know on the the one that states unsued or someting( sorry mine is in french) get deleted when you run autoclean
<andguent> alphagod: lets make sure we are on the same page: eth0 and eth1 both work, but you want them to flip IP address settings right?
<beener> Pelo: no one is talking there
<Nith> Kumool: if you want to use the windows key + something, hold the windows key down before trying the bind
<nixnoobie> sYn_0n3, well shows you what I know, I use an intel card and avoid the whole mess
<muzikjock58> does anyone have a solution for xsane crashing on start
<sYn_0n3> lol true true
<Kumool> nith thx i checked that but i didnt actually wanna mess with it
<muzikjock58> cant scan, printing works good
<Pelo> beener, you need to ask a question and be patient, not all chanels are as busy as this one,  and you might have to ask at different times of day
<AlphaGod> andguent: they both work but here is my config currently: eth0 is nvidia nic onboard, eth1 is marvel yukon gb nic, eth2 and eth3 are dual port intel nic
<Nith> Kumool: I've mine mapped to winkey + t and its the first thing I do on every install
<Pelo> beener, ##linux might also be a good place to ask
<AlphaGod> andguent: I want to change the nvidia nic to eth1 and the marvel yukon to eth0
<boohoo> Nith: It works perfectly fine on my other box
<Pelo> beener, you might want to consider reinstalling firestarter and disabling it before removing it
<beener> Pelo: everyone i asked left me hanging the tryed then just left
<threeseas> is there a way to extend a partition via a lnk or something? (I have plenty drive space just not on the root partition (but home is on its own)
<threeseas> ?
<nixnoobie> Pelo, upgrade-system is a script that basically runs apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, deb-orphan, and then clean, the deborphan part is what would get rid of stuff
<Nith> boohoo: check your ~ on your other box for a file called .vimrc
<AlphaGod> andguent: if you're curious this is a server box that will be running vmware server
<andguent> alphagod: I dont think module order will help --  ACK I know what i did, i said fstab didn't i......
<cataldus3d> hey,
<Nith> boohoo: its hidden(the dot) so do ls -a to check for it
<AlphaGod> heh...yep
<Pelo> beener, we don'T have all the answers, we're just users like you
<andguent> alphagod: i meant /etc/iftab
<AlphaGod> oh...wait
<beener> Pelo: tried that too but ill rery it | and i understand
<Waffles385> Nith, Kumool was asking about the terminal to key shortcut... what do you think of the tilda package?
<AlphaGod> andguent: no iftab
<andguent> alphagod: silly fingers trying to do the thinking for me
<cataldus3d> how to setup nvidia correctly in 7.10?
<AlphaGod> lol
<Kumool> nith ah ok thx this is great :) i hate using the mouse
<sYn_0n3> question im using a quad core q6600...im on plain vanilla kernel..should i change to smp?
<cornfused> cataldus3d: are you talking about the driver
<Pelo> beener, it push comes to shove,  you can always clean install ubuntu ;-(
<cataldus3d> about all
<Nith> Waffles385: When I first installed ubuntu (year and a half or so) I tried it, I don't remember why but I uninstalled it
<cataldus3d> im tried many things, im lost
<andguent> alphagod: yea, try man /etc/iftab
<Waffles385> Alright
<Nith> Kumool: np
<AlphaGod> andguent: ok...give me a sec
<nixnoobie> cataldus, if youre not afraid of the command line you can use the install documentation from nvidias website, its not that hard
<beener> Pelo; thats something im realy dreading because i spent more than 15 hours setting it up to run right
<boohoo> Nith: ahh, I see what you're saying
<NETWizz> okay
<NETWizz> I got it
<boohoo> copy that vimrc over to mine?
<AlphaGod> andguent: no man entry for /etc/iftab or iftab
<NETWizz> just install the processor first then install the generic kernel
<NETWizz> thanks
<Nith> Waffles385: I think it's because I like more than one window and felt restricted by tilda
<nixnoobie> no problem, NETWizz
<zth> how can i make sure OpenGL and my NVIDIA driver is enabled? i will need the commands since im on enlightenment and not gnome irhgt now
<Pelo> beener, but now you know what you are doing so it will take less time, also , you can put your /home folder on a seperate partiton and use it there, ( select manaual partitionning) , that will save all your data and app settings
<Waffles385> Alright, I just got done installing it and saw you guys talking about it... just curious
<Devourer> Is there a way to specify which desktop I would like a program to appear in when I execute it from the terminal?
<Kumool> nith what is that?
<Nith> boohoo: yup, so on your other box "scp .vimrc username@ipOfOtherMachine:~/" and it'll be done
<andguent> alphagod: or echo "eth0 mac 00:00:00:00:00:00 arp 1" > /etc/iftab (update your appropriate mac and interface of course)
<Pelo> zth, check in your xorg.conf file,   gl should be listed in the module section,   and nvidia or nv as a device
<Nith> Kumool: tilda's a package that lets you pull down a console much like in games( e.g. quake).
<AlphaGod> andguent: do you think that's the best way to do it or is that really just a brute force approach?
<inflex> okay, now I'm confused...  I can do an 'apt-build info avr-libc',   but when I do an 'apt-build install avr-libc' it complains "Missing source package name for source_by_source().
<inflex> "
<nixnoobie> zth, run glx-gears and look atht fps count, anything <1000 means that your card isnt working
<andguent> alphagod: i have a man /etc/iftab, but i'm on gutsy for my server, not sure if dapper doesn't have it or what -- not sure if you would consider it brute force, but I have never needed another way
<Kumool> Nith so i just press ESC and itl come up on half the screen??
<beener> Pelo: thats what ive done from the begging set the /boot on its own partition also
<Nith> Kumool: its usually bound to the tilda key but effectively
<Kumool> Nith but wouldnt that be bad i mean what if i wanted to close it?
<AlphaGod> andguent: this is a new install of 7.10 server so I should be able to follow what you're doing
 * Nith shrugs
<inflex> I also get - Unable to find source information for avr-libc at /usr/bin/apt-build line 482
<Nith> I don't use it, I don't really remember
<Pelo> beener, not sure waht the purpose of that would but but you seen to understand the technique
<Kumool> k
 * Pelo 's typing is realy going to hell , it's getting late
<nixnoobie> zth, nevermind, i used glx-gears as a test when I was on PCLOS
<billenium> In ubuntu/linux can i make a file that when opened, opens the terminal and runs the commands (like a .bat in windows)?
<AlphaGod> andguent: if I populate iftab appropriately and reboot that will work then?
 * Nith hands Pelo some coffee
 * Nith has become a recent abuser of the sacred brown liquid
<nixnoobie> bilenium, yes you can, its called a shell script, google it for more info
<brandonc503> is there any app to test video preformance.. im not sure what you test that by .. maybe frame rate??
<cornfused> billenium: the equivalent of batch programming in Linux is shell scripting
 * Pelo runs away screaming from Nith  ,  are you trying to give me insomnia ???
<billenium> .sh?
<lunks> I'm getting libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 1 (VTS_01_0.IFO). if I try to play a DVD.
<cornfused> billenium: exactly
<nixnoobie> bilenium, yes
<andguent> alphagod: blah, ok, so i was shelled onto a gutsy workstation and lost track of which box i was on, gutsy desktop has man iftab, i agree that gutsy server does not -- i can't imagine there would be any harm in it
<billenium> thanks cornfused
<Nith> haha
<sCOTTo_> elp
<billenium> and nixnoobie
<nixnoobie> brandonc503, maybe run one of your screensaver, if its choppy your card isnt working
<AlphaGod> andguent: ok....so it's a lot like fstab...if it's there then the system will read it and use it?
<boohoo> hmm, this seems to be all messed up, I hate to change a couple lines, filetype plugin or something
<boohoo> even though Ubuntu's vim is newer than the one on the Fedora box
<Apple_Cat> how can i rotate a screen, in a 3 screen setup
<brandonc503> i wana know what AAS setting will work best..  what vid card in which comp.. i got 4 comps im working with and wana make them as equal as possible
<andguent> alphagod: i've never seen iftab not work, but i havin't added it much when it wasn't there, i would say try it, worst that happens is you waited a few minutes for a useless reboot right? :)
<cornfused> Apple_Cat: are you using compiz?
<beener> Pelo: if i work backwards it should be fine wheni unistall it right?
<Pelo> beener, work backwards ?
<AlphaGod> andguent: fair enough....I'll try anything once ;)
<Orynet> hi people can anyone teach me how to enable 2 display for ubuntu? i mean having 1 big display by connecting 2 monitor?
<beener> Pelo: install it and do everything exactly the same then undo it when i get a conection,
<cornfused> Orynet: what video card?
<Pelo> beener, when you get the connection I would jsut stop there,
<Orynet> ati
<cataldus3d> ninoobie
<Orynet> i am not sure about the model
<cataldus3d> i tried this,
<beener> Pelo: i realy dont want to have firestarter on my computer it cause nothing but trouble
<cataldus3d> but when im at command line, i dont know some commands to back to graphic mode
<Pici> Does Sonata support gnome's multimedia keys?
<Apple_Cat> cornfused: yes using compiz, nvidia card with restricted drivers
<nixnoobie> catalus3d, then I'm out of ideas, to get back into graphic mode type in init 5
<mixed> I can
<nixnoobie> or startx
<Newbuntu2> hello
<mixed> I can't seen minized applications in my taskbar, anyone seen this problem before?
<Pelo> beener, then just don'T start it ,  like we said before, firestarter is just a frontend,  it doesn't actualy do anyting on it's own,  when yuo turn it on it just sits there and monitors , untill you tell it to do something then all it does is sends modifications to iptables
<Orynet> cornfusted: ATI graphic card.
<nixnoobie> however, id probably just restart the machine
<Orynet> cornfused: ATI graphic card.
<cataldus3d> xgl not present
<beener> Pelo so if i dont start it everything should be fine
<Pelo> beener, in other words,  firestarter is just a graphical interface for someting else
<cornfused> Orynet: try System -> administration -> Screens and Graphics
<cataldus3d> i typed compiz
<Pelo> beener, yes
<Smegzor> Nautilus is using almost all my cpus (both of them).  How do I find out what its doing?
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to install a EUB-362 (atheros chipset). I've seen recommendations to use ndiswrapper, but some say atheros is supported by madwifi. Does anyone know which way I should go/differences between the two?
<beener> thats wired?
<nixnoobie> well all, I am out of here, been fun, later
<cataldus3d> nvidia driver is enable
<cataldus3d> the restricted driver
<Apple_Cat> xandr seems to be the way, how can i access it under gnome ?
<mixed> mixed:  if you can't see minimized applications in your taskbar you're screwed!  switch back to windows or use SuSE!
<beener> Pelo: if i set my eth0 to its orignial setting and not a static ip then my eth1 cant connect
<Pelo> beener, you can try and use firestarter to remove any settings you may have added that should get it going again
<AlphaGod> andguent: heh....the file is created....apparently I can use ifrename to call iftab and rename the interfaces.....either this will work or the server will be off the network
<AlphaGod> andguent: wish me luck
<cataldus3d> when i tries visual effects doesnt enable
<nixnoobie> cataldus, sorry man, I got no ideas for you, thats why I stick with my wimpy but compatable intel graphics card
<cornfused> Apple_Cat: are you talking about rotating the screens through different monitors
<Pelo> beener, I donT' know about that bit , but that is not iptabls related as far as I know, that is part of the network manager ,  menu > system > admin > network
<Apple_Cat> yes changing one screen out of three from landscape to portrait
<beener> but thats odd never did that before
<AlphaGod> andguent: oh well...apparently ifrename isn't installed in 7.1 server either
<beener> after using firestarter is when i started useing a static ip
<Orynet> cornfused: my secondary display option is disabled... even tough i have the setting's of panel made.
<Pelo> beener, did you setup a static ip for your computer in your router ?
<beener> Pelo: no its always been dhcp
<cornfused> Orynet: you can do it the manual way, but it takes a lot of knowledge about your monitors and you have to manually edit the xorg.conf file
<warriorforgod> When I installed ubuntu it installed grub to /dev/hdb1 however I have to have /dev/hdb1 set to boot first so grub will run.  How can I change this?
<SuperQ> warriorforgod: you can use fdisk
<Pelo> beener, then it shodl also be dhcp in the network manager,  not sure what is going on , not realy my field of expertise,  i can set a static ip up but I don'T knwo how to trouble shoot one
<sacamano> 2 quick questions- how do you add a service to startup (beagle) and where do you edit screens?
<Pelo> beener, maybe the ppl in #netowrking might know
<Orynet> cornfused: ok thanks. I think i shouldn't try any further then.
<nickrud> warriorforgod: after you've booted into ubuntu,  sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<beener> .. there al busy
<beener> one said to comeback tommarow
<juank_prada> sacamano: add beagle to your session programs
<beener> so ill check back ther tomarrow
 * Pelo hopes beener doesn't think he's tring to get rid of him with all these recommendations
<cataldus3d> plz someone can help me?
<SuperQ> nickrud: that only works if warriorforgod wants to change the MBR
<boohoo> is it possible to make the terminal window black (bg) and green (fg)
<SuperQ> oh wait.. hdb1 won't work anyway
<SuperQ> nevermind
<beener> Pelo: youve been the most help all the other just got tired and left
<boohoo> like the matrix kinda thing :D
<Pelo> cataldus3d, you need to ask a question
<SuperQ> boohoo: yes
<sacamano> juank_prada, thanks. how about edit scerens?
<sacamano> i only want one
<sacamano> desktop
<SuperQ> boohoo: right-click on a terminal and click "Edit Current Profile"
<Pelo> beener, I'm goint to bed in 15 minutes, donT' take it personnaly :-)
<lee> What can I use to record my desktop?
<andguent> alphagod: any luck? I dropped connection for a sec there...
<Pelo> lee, sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<SuperQ> boohoo: there is already a pre-defined greeon on black :)
<warriorforgod> nickrud: Ok, my system crashed and I am booted into a gentoo livecd right now.  How can I change it so that it will boot from /dev/hdb1.  Both /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hda1 have the bootable flag toggled in fdisk
<nickrud> lee: istanbul,
<lee> Uh oh :<
<boohoo> SuperQ: hmmm, I don't see it
<juank_prada> sacamano: what do you want to edit?
<AlphaGod> andguent: nope....apparently ifrename isn't in 7.1 server so I can't call iftab to use it
<unix_lappy> is anyone here using the official ubuntu server VM images for a web production server
<SuperQ> boohoo: what do you see?
<Pelo> nickrud, instanbul ? is that new ?
<andguent> bah
<boohoo> SuperQ: got it
<lee> Which one do I use, Istanbul or recordmydesktop?
<SuperQ> boohoo: woot
<lee> No Pelo.
<beener> pelo: thanks for all the help you, you have help me narrow it down some more
<beener> Pelo: take care
<Pelo> lee, which ever you prefer , your choice, won't cost you anything
<nickrud> warriorforgod: hm, you probably want to write the MBR to either hda or hdb , not the partition hdb1. What exactly do you want to see when you boot?
<lee> I have bad records with Istanbul
<boohoo> SuperQ: is this a Ubuntu addition?
<boohoo> this Edit Configuration?
<nickrud> lee: then try the other ;)
<ubuntubeta> hi
<warriorforgod> I want to be able to boot from /dev/hdb instead of /dev/hda
<SuperQ> boohoo: no, normal Gnome feature
<lee> nickrud, where does it go in KDE?
<boohoo> SuperQ: okies
<ubuntubeta> can anyone see me talking?
<andguent> alphagod: my apologies for the wild goose chase, i guess the next fix is to just get out the labeller and slap 0-3 on the back of the case :)
<sfears> warriorforgod, mabey it your boot/grub/menu.lst file
<cornfused> !GRUB | warriorforgod
<ubot3> warriorforgod: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<juank_prada> ubuntubeta: i can
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Question  sudo grub-install /dev/hda     grub uses hda even if you have /dev/sda correct   ?
<Pelo> lee,  check in synaptic I beleive there is a gui version of it , might be for gtk tho,  the extra libs will be added
<SuperQ> ubuntubeta: yes
<AlphaGod> andguent:lol....I think udev is the way to do this....I just have to figure out the syntax
<lee> Pelo, I'm talking about Istanbul
<Pelo> lee, nvm then
<ubuntubeta> thanks
<nickrud> warriorforgod: a sec while I get the right syntax for the command
<Nith> boohoo: aterm is also made to let you change colors, shades and such
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: no, it'd be sda if the disk is seen as sda
<mrpockets> if i've got the three .deb packages for the new version of Pidgin
<warriorforgod> Right now if I set /dev/hdb drive to boot first I get bootable FS not found.  If I set /dev/hda to boot first It boots grub off of /dev/hda
<mrpockets> how do i install it ?
<boohoo> okies
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, thanks...
<AlphaGod> andguent: ok...got it....udev is the way to do it
<boohoo> Nith: I think vim-full should be installed by default
 * Nith concurs
<genii> mrpockets: sudo dpkg -i <filename1> <filename2> <filename3>
<SuperQ> mrpockets: dpkg -i pkg1.deb pkg2.deb
<Nith> not everyone uses vim though, and I can understand that
<cataldus3d> API mismatch: the client has the version 1.0-9639, but
<cataldus3d> [   27.652920] NVRM: this kernel module has the version 1.0-9631.  Please
<cataldus3d> [   27.652922] NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver
<cataldus3d> [   27.652924] NVRM: components have the same version.
<Apple_Cat> looks like it isn't possible to change one screens resolution with xandr
<brandon_>  I'm looking to run separate x screens on two monitors.  I have kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy ...ati x800 with the envy driver used the auto install using the envy app.
<Nith> cataldus3d: please don't paste more than one line
<Tu13es> what's the best way for my laptop to sync with my desktop's music library?
<andguent> alphagod: have a link? I would be curious to see
<mrpockets> genii,  but I should uninstall the current version first, right?
<boohoo> I'm impressed with Ubuntu, for not paying a dime, I'm getting really good stuff
<cataldus3d> im sorry im desperate, can you help me?
<SuperQ> Tu13es: that's complicated
<Apple_Cat> ( sorry not resolution but rotation )
<AlphaGod> andguent: here you go: http://www.science.uva.nl/research/air/wiki/LogicalInterfaceNames
<Tu13es> SuperQ: yeah :(
<boohoo> I'm not sure why I didn't move all our Fedora infrastructure to Ubuntu
<boohoo> earlier
<SuperQ> Tu13es: personally, I would use rsync
<Tu13es> when I had just Macs I could just share the iTunes library
<juank_prada> cataldus3d: you might be desparate but there are some rules to follow.. use a paste bin utility or something
<Pelo> cataldus3d, thsi might help
<SuperQ> Tu13es: but that's not "easy to use"
 * sfears is interested in the answer to Tu13es's question
<Pelo> !nvidia > cataldus3d check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<genii> mrpockets: Ideally yes
<mrpockets> whats the command :-X
<Tu13es> SuperQ: I think I can figure out rsync easy enough, the only problem comes when files are chagned but whatever music player's library isn't
<Pelo> g'night folks , I leave you in the capable hands of nickrud
<ubuntubeta> I just updated ubunt beta, and it bombed, everything looks great, and I had to do partial upgrades once or twice.  When in the terminal (I can only do CTRL+ALT+1,2,3,4,5 sessions) I try doing sudo aptitude -f install gnome-about gnome-applets gnome-panel nautilus etc, etc...  Prompting no packages will be installed
<Newbuntu2> join /ndiswrapper
<cornfused> mrpockets: I believe you are looking for sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<mrpockets> kk
<mrpockets> thanks man
<SuperQ> amarok seems like a nice media library application
<mrpockets> i appreciate the help
<mrpockets> sorry for all the noob questions
<cornfused> mrpockets: that's what this channel is for
<lee> DAMN.
<RequinB4> mrpockets: please don't apologize
<genii> mrpockets: The other version you have, from deb files or through package manager?
<mrpockets> came with the install
<zosky> hi Ubuntu krew. props for all your great work!!!
<mrpockets> version 2.2.0
<lee> nickrud, PM please?
<SuperQ> but I don't think either Rhythmbox nor Amarok support library syncing
<AlphaGod> andguent:I completely figured it out; in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules the kernel populates the mac addresses and interface names....I just had to switch some things around
<ubuntubeta> I also tried sudo apt-get -f remove  gnome-about gnome-applets gnome-panel nautilus etc, etc... but this says they are not installed >_<
<nickrud> lee what's up, I'm doing some research on grub. Havent' had this issue myself for a whiile
<lee> My ogg from Istanbul..Just won't play :<
<genii> mrpockets: Then use synaptic to uninstall current version
<mrpockets> i just apt-get removed it
<jimmygoon> Anyone familiar with jungledisk? Basically, I'm wondering whether or not I should trust it?
<genii> mrpockets: Ok, same thing then :)
<nickrud> lee: have you tried the other? I think istanbul has issues when compiz is running.
<exegesis> How do I list my partitions in the Terminal?
<lee> nickrud, compiz isn't running :<
<mrpockets> Trying to do stuff through terminal as much as i can
<Flannel> exegesis: sudo fdisk -l (that's lowercase L)
<Nith> exegesis: ls /dev/sd*
<andguent> alphagod: very nice, i should have fallen back to my classic fix for any config file I cant find -- 'find /etc|xargs grep eth0' -- that page just got another del.icio.us tag
<needhelp> Alert! My PC suddenly powered off, and now it won't power on again. What happens? May I have lost my files?
<RequinB4> mrpockets: terminal may be more efficient (because the keyboard is), there is no substitute for knowing where the GUI stuff is on a system :)
<Flannel> needhelp: Unlikely that you lost your files.  What do you mean by "wont power on again"?
<juank_prada> needhelp: the power source might be failing
<exegesis> Flannel: here's my output, can you explain it to me?
<exegesis> Flannel: /dev/sda1   *       10870       28972   145412347+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<exegesis> /dev/sda2               1       10421    83706651   83  Linux
<exegesis> /dev/sda3           37780       38913     9108855    7  HPFS/NTFS
<exegesis> /dev/sda4           10422       10869     3598560    5  Extended
<exegesis> /dev/sda5           10422       10869     3598528+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot3> exegesis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !paste | exegesis
<ubot3> exegesis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RequinB4> !paste | exegesis
<genii> needhelp: Sounds like a hardware problem. Likely your power supply or so
<nickrud> warriorforgod: the procedure I used is documented at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show#head-bf0ad184b84304b51996a11111a1901667529a80
<ubuntubeta> needhelp: make sure the power cord is plugged in and try reseting that cord
<AlphaGod> andguent:thanks for the help, sometimes I just need an outside hand to inject ideas on words i can search on and then I can track down the problem
<needhelp> Flannel: nothing happens when pressing the power button
<zosky> i hope some1 can help... how do i rebuild ALSA with a patch ? i need to add a patch for my ScratchAmp USB soundcard (http://www.xwax.co.uk/scratchamp.html)
<needhelp> ubuntubeta: how do i reset the cord ?
<andguent> needhelp: double check your power cord, power strip, surge protector and whatever :)
<Flannel> needhelp: aright, then it's extremely unlikely you've lost data (well, except what was unsaved when you lost power).  You've just got a regular hardware problem
<farruinn_> What's the best filesystem for sharing between Linux/Windows/Mac/etc? Fat32 or NTFS probably?
<juank_prada> needhelp: the power supply is dead
<cornfused> farruinn_: Linux can understand more Filesystems than Windows and windows uses NTFS by default now so I'd say NTFS
<orudie> could anyone provide a tutorial on how to set static ip on lan for my ubuntu box pz
<needhelp> okay, I'll have to buy a new power supply then
<exegesis> Flannel: here's my output for my partitions: <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59309/>.
<ubuntubeta> needhelp: unplug, replug
<Flannel> needhelp: Thats hard to diagnose confidently over IRC, but is a possibility.
<Jack_Sparrow> zosky,  /join #Alsa
<andguent> alphagod: glad to help in whatever way i did.... i had to track down iftab back when my company was cloning ubuntu workstations, and we wanted to know why no workstations would ever use eth0 once cloned :)
<needhelp> okay, thanks
<Itakuu> .-.
<genii> needhelp: Remember this is only our best guess to the issue. Try with a known good power supply if possible before buying a new one
<zosky> Jack_Sparrow, ill give it a shot
<needhelp> i will genii
<Flannel> exegesis: what's your question about your partitions?
<sacamano> how can i remove my 2nd desktop
<orudie> i'm new to linux, trying to figure out how to set static ip on lan for my ubuntu box
<wolvenar> can anyone explain why processes ran by init even with root privs so not seem to have the came rights as root exec from shell
<orudie> could none help plz ?
<cornfused> orudie: wireless or ethernet
<greg-g> !minimal
<ubot3> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<farruinn_> cornfused: Linux supports NTFS 100% these days?
<sfears> orudie, system/administration/network properties or your connection
<computer> Hey I am having a problem with my ATI card I was wondering if someone could help me?
<ubuntubeta> is it ok to ask for beta support on upgrading here?  I ran into a problem doing dist upgrade...
<wolvenar> or point me where I can learn why
<Flannel> ubuntubeta: Hardy is still an alpha, and #ubuntu+1
<sfears> properties of* your connection
<ubuntubeta> thx
<cornfused> farruinn_: I've never had any problems with it's support in gutsy
<computer> Can anyone help me with my ATI card problem?
<Sinnerman> how do i make the icons in my gnome-panel menus smaller?
<farruinn_> cornfused: thanks :)
<exegesis> Flannel: what's it mean?  Why do I have 5?  I only want 3.  Also I can no longer boot into Vista (I rarely if ever want to, but if it's there I want to be able to).
<orudie> sfears: i dont have gui, running server 7.10 ed
<computer> I have gutsy and a Radeon TV 200 QW [Radeon 7500] card when I try using it I get a black screen after the ubuntu loading screen
<sfears> ohhh.. umm
<AlphaGod> andguent: this was one of those cases where I had never had to do this before so I wasn't sure where to start; once I had someone injecting ideas I've never used it got me on the right path
<sfears> network.conf file?
<sfears> mabey
<Flannel> exegesis: You have four meaningful ones.
<sfears> maybe*
<cornfused> computer: can you boot in recovery mode?
<[dcr]> Whats a good FTP client to use with Linux?
<computer> if I edit my xorg.conf file like the forums say it boots but it only boots in terminal mode or whatever
<nickrud> orudie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59310/ is the one I've used, just set the addresses to match your network
<nickrud> orudie: and install resolvconf , it will read the dns defined in there
<computer> can anyone help me?
<cornfused> computer: did it ever work?
<[dcr]> !FTP
<ubot3> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<computer> not the ATI card
<cornfused> computer: I mean the graphics
<computer> only with the on board
<computer> when I try editing the xorg.conf file I get terminal but no graphics
<wolvenar> can anyone explain why processes ran by init even with root privs so not seem to have the came rights as root exec from shell
<computer> so I can't open anything
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, Make sure you set v/h rates for your monitor not just a base sync rate in that xorg
<orudie> nickrud: sudo apt-get install resolvconf ?
<nickrud> orudie: yes.
<andguent> wolvenar: daemons run from init.d are often run as lower privileged users for security reasons, if apache is running as root, and someone cracks your apache, they have root privilages
<andguent> so, for apache, it runs as the user www-data intentionally
<computer> can I post my xorg file here...
<oms3> hello friends
<computer> because I'm new to configuring it
<oms3> hell
<exegesis> Flannel: then what are the four meaningful ones and what do they mean?
<cornfused> !paste | computer
<ubot3> computer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zosky> can any1 help me figure out how to add a patch to ALSA ? http://www.xwax.co.uk/scratchamp.html
<nickrud> orudie: after you set that up, the auto will cause the interface to come up when you boot. you can control it manually with   sudo ifup eth0   sudo ifdown eth0  (or whatever ethX you actually have)
<orudie> nickrud: installed, whats next ?
<nickrud> orudie: do you know your gateway address?
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, NOT in here.. one sec
<Flannel> exegesis: Well, sda4 is an extended partition, which means it houses sda5 (And any other higher ones you create).  Why do you think you should only have three?
<orudie> nickrud: yeah
<wolvenar> understandable, however I have a script that I need to have root privs, on a non networked machine, it's works great from bash, but not init or cron
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit   in a term
<sfears> orudie, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<exegesis> Flannel: well I was just cruising the forums and some people who dual boot have Windows partition, Ubuntu partition, and a backup partition or something
<Flannel> exegesis: you have a NTFS, an ext3, another NTFS, then your swap partition.
<nickrud> orudie: copy that text to /etc/network/interfaces , and set your gateway. What exactly is your gateway?
<computer> whats that do Jack?
<exegesis> Flannel: what do those mean?  NTFS, ext3, swap?
<Flannel> exegesis: they probably have a swap partition as well.  don't worry, yours looks normal.
<orudie> nickrud: isnt the gateway the ip address of my router ?
<cornfused> computer: it puts it into a pastebin
<nickrud> orudie: yes
<orudie> nickrud: like 192.168.0.1
<Kumool> Nith, what if i wanted to open a console based app?
<Flannel> exegesis: NTFS is the filesystem for windwos, ext3 is the filesystem (well the default) for Ubuntu, and swap is swapspace for linux
<orudie> nickrud: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, it pastes your xorg into a pastebin and gives you a link to give people that are helping you
<exegesis> Flannel: ok, that makes me feel a little better.  I can't boot into Vista.  Is there a good how-to online for common problems or something?
<andguent> wolvenar: visudo -- add a line like this: www-data ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/eject ---- change www-data to your low privilaged username, change /usr/bin/eject to your script path
<visualdeception> test
<computer> nice
<computer> alright
<computer> http://paste.stgraber.org/1435
<orudie> nickrud: should i nano interfaces ?
<wolvenar> thank you andquent I will try that
<lee___> I can't play .ogg files on my computer, any idea why?
<Flannel> exegesis: That'd be a GRUB issue.  Do you have a windows entry in your menu.lst? (/boot/grub/menu.lst) pastebin it.  I'm actually not sure how to dualboot into Vista with GRUB.  Someone else here may be able to help you though.
<zosky> Jack_Sparrow, pastebinit, thats really cool !!
<computer> Thats how I have it edited.... but it just takes me to terminal basically
<orudie> nickrud: or should i make that executable first ?
<cornfused> computer: are you sure that's the correct BusID for your card?
<nickrud> orudie: yes. The only change you should need to make to that stanza I gave is to change the gateway to 192.168.0.1 , every thing else should be fine, unless you have a particular address you want the machine to be, other than xx.xx.xx.202
<geoff_> Can any one help?  I am trying to change my date format configuration and don't know where it is.  I need to change from dd/mm/yyyy to mm/dd/yyyy (or vice versa)
<juank_prada> lee___:  need the proper codecs
<computer> yeah
<lunks> I'd like to build a single module instead of building the whole kernel. How to do it?
<lee___> juank_prada: Which are?
<computer> 01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<nickrud> orudie: it's a configuration file, it doesn't need to be executable
<Kumool> lee___, just get a player like audacious or xmms look for em
<orudie> nickrud: it has no .extention
 * netopalis has major USB issues.  If you can help, please send a PM
<sfears> lunks.. mabey use the "./configure --with" option?
<nickrud> orudie: that's by design. Do not change the name of the file at all
<Kumool> lee___, just getting the codecs 1 by 1 is such a pain
<juank_prada> lee___: mostly gstreamer
<wgwinn>  Any suggestions on how to move from a 64bit kernel to a 32bit one?
<cornfused> computer did you install the correct driver?
<schmichael> anybody know why xubuntu 7.10 wouldn't be able to join my wlan even though it appears to properly detect my Prism2.5 wifi adapter?
<computer> Umm... well I can't find the driver
<exegesis> Flannel: here's what my /boot/grub/menu.lst says: <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59312/>
<nickrud> wgwinn: reinstall the os
<lunks> sfears, sorry but it's not clear for me. :D I use make-kpkg to build the kernel. I want to specifically build only b43, my wireless driver. I accidentally checked it off on my .config
<cornfused> computer: I wouldn't suggest attempting to use a card with no driver
<exegesis> Flannel: I assume that means I have a Windows entry
<computer> Well I don't know where to get the driver
<netopalis> USB devices are not working in Ubuntu, nor are they working in Windows Vista.  I'm running Wubi, so this may be an explanation of the link.  Any suggestions?
<cornfused> computer: google the model
<computer> I have to use this card because I have to dual boot to windows and this card is the only one that works in windows and this is my parents computer
<sfears> lunks, you could download the driver source files, compile them, & add the module to your /etc/modules file
<computer> I have googled it and people give the one program for linux that installs drivers for ATI and NVIDIA but thats for the newer cards and this is too old for it :(
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org 59313   from my ati 7500
<computer> ?
<lunks> sfears, do you know if there are other ways of enabling modules? /etc/modules didn't work very good last time, but it could be bad luck. If you know another way to ensure module loading, please tell me. :D
<netopalis> Anyone?
<computer> it's blank
<sCOTTo> nith you here
<lunks> sfears, ah, and I have the sources, but dunno how to install it
<cornfused> computer: I believe the link he meant was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59313
<sfears> lunks.. sudo modprobe modulename
<orudie> nickrud: hey, i hope resolvconf is not gonna conflict with my already installed and configured ddclient
<mrpockets> LOL!
<mrpockets> apt-get moo
<mrpockets> wtf?
<bigdad1e> im in dier need of help getting srcds to show on the main server list. i have set my router up to work with it. its just now i think theres something in linux holding me back
<lunks> sfears, hmm i knew about it, but what if I want to make it load every start?
<lunks> sfears, and also, how to install a module that comes with the kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> zosky, Yes very cool
<bigdad1e> !srcds
<sfears> haha.. moo
<ubot3> Factoid srcds not found
<sfears> i have moo'd toady
<sfears> lunks.. add the module name to /etc/modules
<Jack_Sparrow> zosky, Sorry, I was booting another computer and uploading the xorg from that 7500 ati
<lunks> sfears, ok, then =)
<computer> thats xorg doesn't have a ATI it's intel stuff
<lee___> I installed Audacious and XMMS, but I can't see my .ogg files in it, why not? :<
<lunks> sfears, thank you very much!
<sfears> lunks.. modprobe is the program that inteligently loads modules
<nickrud> orudie: resolvconf sets up /etc/resolv.conf for you, so you can use names in firefox instead of ip addresses, has nothing to do with ddclient telling the world your ip address
<juank_prada> lee___: you need th codecs
<bigdad1e> is there something i have to do within linux to get my real ip to show up?
<lee___> juank_prada: I have them ..
<warriorforgod> nickrud: Ok.  I followed that link you gave me. I issued the sudo /sbin/grub,  then root (hd1,0),  setup(hd1) and then quit.  So now when I reboot it should boot of of hdb which is hd1 in grub correct?
<Kumool> juank_prada, audacious comes with em
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, Wrong box...
<sfears> lunks.. so that would be the way to load any module that isn't compiled directally into the kernel
<zosky> Jack_Sparrow, wow man you is busy
<computer> If I could find a driver download for it, it would be nice
<Kumool> lee___, can u see the playlist is what u mean?
<lee___> Kumool: It's a video I'm trying to watch
<juank_prada> Kumool: hehe didnt saw the audacious part...
<cornfused> !who | computer
<ubot3> computer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lunks> sfears, I'm only missing the install part, I'm afraid
<threefcata> i tried to install Extreme Tux Racer but it says dependency not satisfiable: libc6, but it is installed?
<threefcata> how come?
<lunks> sfears, where should compiled modules go in order to modprobe find them
<Kumool> lee___, try vlc it can see any type of format
<juank_prada> lee___: oh well you should have said that first... use Totem or VLC
<netopalis> Can anyone help me with my weird USB issues?
<nickrud> warriorforgod: did you do the sudo grub-install /dev/hdb ? That should have been as far as you needed to go
<computer> anyone... I just need the 01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<computer>  driver
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, Yes.. sorry.. I cant remember which box has the 7500..
<sfears> i THINK that's what the depmod -a command is for.. someone else back me up on that one
<Itaku> is there a good screen recorder for linux
<bigdad1e> is someone in here anygood with srcds set up? and router bypass
<warriorforgod> nickrud: the sudo grub-install errored out, so I went on to the manual way.
<bigdad1e> !network
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<juank_prada> itaku istanbul
<Kumool> juank_prada, i think he's already tried totem but it doesnt see em
<Jack_Sparrow> computer,  it looks like you edited that xorg of yours manually..
<computer> yeah I did
<sfears> download drivers/make/make install/depmod -a module name/sudo modprobe modulename
<orudie> nickrud: ok, can i show you what i got so far in /network/interfaces
<nickrud> orudie: good, I was going to ask for that
<Kumool> lee___, is it a .ogg? what is it?
<sfears> mabey the make install registers the module with modprobe
<sfears> maybe*
<nickrud> warriorforgod: then you should be good, if you set up the work space properly
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59316/
<cornfused> computer: revert back to an old xorg.cong file to get the standard video card working and try one of the graphical methods. Obviously the manual method isn't working for you
<lee___> Kumool: It's a .ogg, and even VLC crashed tryign to play it
<warriorforgod> nickrud: ok.  Here goes.  If I am not back in 5 minutes, it didn't work, but thx for the help either way.
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, lspci | grep -i vga should show you the right pci port for setting up the video card in your xorg
<juank_prada> lee___:  by any chance... do you have compiz enabled?
<Itaku> how do i use istanbul?
<lee___> juank_prada: Not to my knowledge, how can I check?
<nickrud> orudie: I missed removing the # from in front of iface , otherwise it looks good
<juank_prada> lee___: do you ahve the cool effects ubuntu comes with?
<andguent> mrpockets: proof that linux programmers usually are dorks :)
<lee___> No.
<sfears> i thought all programmers were dorks
<mrpockets> lol
<sfears> <~~~ not a dork
<nickrud> orudie: after you make that change, you should be able to bring it up with   sudo ifup eth0
<Itaku> juank_prada: how do i use istanbul?
<NETWizz> FloodBot3
<NETWizz> What is that?
<nickrud> sfears: doesn't matter what else you do in life, even get into space: if you program, you're a dork
<Kumool> lee___, did u install from synaptic u usually need som libraries...?
<orudie> nickrud: ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<lee___> Kumool: Install what?
<[gquit]bombadil> whats a good graphical ftp client?
<sfears> agreed nickrud
<nickrud> orudie: sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
 * netopalis could really use some help with his lack of working USB devices...Anyone know how to get them working?
<sfears> netopalis, be a little more specific
<Jack_Sparrow> computer, I am trying one other computer to see if it has the 7500
<sfears> your usb fan is not working?
<orudie> nickrud: did that, nothing happend, i guess restarted and changes applied ?
<sfears> little desktop airconditioner?
<netopalis> lol, nothing works on my USB ports
<Flannel> exegesis: yeah, that's a windows entry.  Do you have another one like that?  Or is that the only one?
<netopalis> webcams, mp3 players, usb memory sticks..
<netopalis> And it doesn't work on Windows either
<nickrud> orudie: you shouldn't see anything, but you should be able to ping google.com
<andguent> netopalis: does it work anywhere at all ever? when was the last time it worked? can you get any usb device with a light to light up when plugged in?
<juank_prada> lee___: can you play any other video format?
<netopalis> It worked a few days ago, and the lights come on
<sfears> sounds like a hardware malfunction
<sfears> haha.. i should put that on a shirt
<Flannel> [gquit]bombadil: Places > Connect to Server will work.
<lee___> juank_prada: No idea.
<orudie> nickrud: pinging, didnt know i couldnt ping before
<andguent> netopalis: have you checked bios settings to verify there is no silly "disable usb" setting?
<netopalis> But wouldn't a hardware malfunction just hit one of the 3 instead of all 3?
<netopalis> Yes
<netopalis> My BIOS has very bare-bones settings
<nickrud> orudie: should get something back right away.
<Kumool> lee___,  well if vlc crashes it means that u need som libraries but i dont think so because ogg is the default playin format mayb it has something to do with ur graph card or something
<juank_prada> lee___: try this-> pres Alt+f3 and write : gstreamer-properties
<sfears> mabey the usb bus? if it doesn't work in windows or linux it's not a software problem
<juank_prada> lee___: sorry alt+f2
<exegesis> Flannel: yes, nearly identical except sda3 and root		(hd0,2)
<bigdad1e> how can i get my real ip to show? i have done everything you can do with my router to get it to show and it wont work. what do i do?
<[gquit]bombadil> Flannel: thanks
<netopalis> Well, I thought it might be software since I'm running Wubi
<orudie> nickrud: thanx for your help, i have another thing if you dont mind
<netopalis> There is a link there..
<nickrud> orudie: you all set then?
<Flannel> exegesis: the other one was root (hd0,0) right?
<exegesis> yeah
<exegesis> and sda1
<netopalis> If it is a hardware issue, where can I start to fix it?
<tech0007> can anyone tell me the channel for hardy questions?
<cornfused> netopalis: are you on a laptop
<orudie> nickrud: i got something else though :) if you dont mind
<nickrud> tech0007: ubuntu+1
<Flannel> exegesis: right.  Thats your primary.  The stuff after # is comemnts, so the sda1/3 actually doesn't matter.
<orudie> nickrud: thanx for your help bro
<andguent> netopolis:what does the output of these two commands give you: 'lsusb' and 'lspci|grep -i usb'
<Flannel> exegesis: What happens when you try and boot that entry?
<nickrud> orudie: sure, I just want positive profe that it worked ;)
<Itaku> if i download a screen saver how do i set it?
<tech0007> nickrud: thanks!
<bigdad1e> no one is going to help me ic
<adorablepuppy> Ubuntu server should come installed with PostgreSQL, not MySQL. MySQL is lame. :/
<juank_prada> lee___: then go to the Video Tab and see the default Autput... click on Test to check your output is actually working
<nickrud> orudie: so, what's the question. I hope it's as easy
<sacamano> hi. i just did a fresh install of gutsy, and for some reason the boot is much longer than before, and doesnt display the ubuntu-loading image, its just blank. any ideas?
<exegesis> Flannel: I can't remember right now, it's been a little while since I've done it.  Vista tries to fix itself, though, and never actually fixes anything (suprise suprise)
<cornfused> bigdad1e: what do you mean by your real IP
<Nith> bigdad1e: what's your "real ip" the one of your computer or router?
<nickrud> adorablepuppy: then it wouldn't be lamp
<bigdad1e> instead of a network ip
 * sCOTTo needs an experienced SMB persons help :(
<bigdad1e> to get rid of 192.168
<exegesis> Flannel: I know that you probably can't do much if anything with that information, but is there somewhere online I can go after I try to boot into Vista and know what it actually says?
<bigdad1e> and get 24.144
<cornfused> bigdad1e: whatismyip.com
<Flannel> exegesis: best place is google, actually.
<juank_prada> itaku: run istanbul and youll get an icon on your taskbar richt clicl on it will give you options... play with it
<Flannel> exegesis: get an error code/message/whatever, and google that sucker.
<lee___> Seems to work, juank_prada
<netopalis> My output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59319/
<netopalis> And yes, I am on a laptop
<Itaku> k
<Itaku> err
<jerbear> this isn't specific to this room, but maybe someone can help... what are the security risks of leaving keys loaded in gpg-agent and ssh-agent? i'm using keychain to persist them across login sessions, and i'm curious what risks i might be in danger of
<bigdad1e> i know whatsmyip.org. thats not what im asking. it still shows up after i config dmz on my router
<Itaku> those taskbar things dont show
<cornfused> netopalis: changing hardware on a laptop is risky
<orudie> nickrud: ok here it goes, trying to run a srcds, i pretty much have it set up, just when i run the exec. server command, the terminal stays active and if i close the terminal window, the server stops
<netopalis> I know, lol, I've been through a few
<orudie> nickrud: would like to set that on auto start and run in the background
 * juank_prada directs itaku to http://dev.gentoo.org/~zaheerm/screencasts/istanbul-screencasting-itself-annotated.ogg
<andguent> netopalis: if you plug something into a usb port, does lsusb ever change? anything plugged in as you ran that?
<netopalis> But you think that the USB ports are shot themselves?
<orudie> nickrud: and i'm also working remotely
<netopalis> Nothing was plugged in
<netopalis> Let me grab my memory stick
<exegesis> Flannel: haha, thanks, will do.  And if all else fails I will come back here.  THanks for you help.
<juank_prada> itaku sorry is left click
<nickrud> orudie: do   <command> & , the & will put it in the background. Then you can type   exit , and the terminal will close and the program keep on running
<PurpZeY> Can anyone help me analyze a problem...I am only able to boot into Ubuntu intermittently. When I can't, my monitor gets no signal and Ctrl + Alt + f1 does nothing. If I can boot into Ubuntu, it will run for a period of time and then when I try to run an application that requires any computing at all it returns to no monitor signal and ctrl + alt + f1 doesn't work.
<adorablepuppy> nickrud: Who cares about LAMP. . . It's just a stupid acronym. Make a new one. LAPP. Linux, Apache, PostgreSQL, and Python
<farruinn> nickrud: I think it will terminate that process if you close the terminal
<cornfused> bigdad1e: are you trying to set your IP?
<bhupes1> i need help to get latest security vulnerabilities ....
<orudie> nickrud: do you mind if i pm you for this ?
<farruinn> nickrud: since that process is a job for the shell you were in
<nickrud> orudie: to set it to autostart, add the command  (without sudo) to /etc/rc.local , that will run and start the program on boot
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY: sound like a hardware failure
<juank_prada> lee___: please check if you can play any other video format
<Itaku> when i download a screensaver how do i set it as my screen saver?
<bhupes1> e.g. from CVE website
<Kumool> yep that does help :)
<Nith> bigdad1e: the ip address 24.144.x.x has nothing to do with your computer, only your router, you need to find out if you can query your router somehow
<nickrud> farruinn: strangely enough, if you type exit it keeps up. I'd been doing disown <process> , but found out it's not necessary. Try with gedit
<cornfused> Itaku: System -> preferences -> screensaver
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: That's what I'm afraid of...any ideas as to what might be failing? Last time it happened, I was playing a video and when it cut out both sound and video cut, that mean it isn't the video card/
<bhupes1> is there any way i can get register myself to get latest updates?
<drakode> ahora si puedo hablar mas comodo
<juank_prada> lee___: if you can then its a codec issue which means you removed the gstreamer ones from your machine
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY: sound like CPU or MB maybe
<zero88> Please help. I plug in my cellphone with a  micro sd card and it doesnt come up. Im assuming i need some kind of drivers, or is there a way to access it somehow?
<netopalis> No change when plugging in devices
<netopalis> Also: I just noticed, but the light goes off shortly after it's plugged in
<nickrud> adorablepuppy: it was a lame joke
<drakode> i'm... Xd this is not ubuntu-es
<Itaku> cornfused: i know but i downloaded a screen saver off of apt-get but its not showing up
<cornfused> netopalis: then it is definately a hardware thing
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY: open ur case and check if there are any heat sync parts off the MB or anything - make sure everything is in tact
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: But the problem doesn't seem to occur in windows (on a separate a HD)
<netopalis> Would a PCI USB card work, you think?
<andguent> netopalis: not good, i'm assuming this usb device works on other computers, run dmesg and look for usb or error
<cornfused> Itaku: what was the apt-get package name
<sCOTTo> hmmm
<Itaku> kanjisaver
<sCOTTo> weird
<lee___> What codes do I need to play .ogg videos I record?
<netopalis> And - that just flooded the terminal
<adorablepuppy> nickrud: Sorry, sarcasm meter fell into the washer.
<netopalis> Huge list of errors
<farruinn> nickrud: ah, you're right, you've got to type exit for it to work
<netopalis> Errors -110 and -32
<zero88> ???
<lee___> I can play other OGGs from sites, just not ones I record :S
<Itaku> cornfused: its kanjisaver
<juank_prada> lee___: recrdo using what?
<cornfused> Itaku: no clue
<juank_prada> lee___: i mean a webcam or something else?
<lee___> juank_prada: Both istanbul and recordmydesktop
<lee___> Can't play either one
<Itaku> hmm
<juank_prada> lee___: oh
<Itaku> !screensaver
<ubot3> Factoid screensaver not found
<Itaku> !screensavers
<ubot3> Factoid screensavers not found
<andguent> netopalis google for that, but if you have multiple usb devices that do not work with this computer, do work with another computer, and dmesg has screens worth of "USB device disconnected", its probably hardware
<farruinn> Where did ubotu go?
<Xcerca> hi, i just booted into ubuntu using the live cd,  what they best way to install the nvidia drivers for me without installing ubuntu to me hdd ?
<Itaku> !screensaver kanjisaver
<drakode> emm quien sabe como hacer que el xchat al cerrarlo se valla a la barra de los programas ejecutados?
<ubot3> Itaku: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * drakode is away: Estoy ocupado
 * drakode is back (gone 00:00:02)
<orudie> nickrud: i'm sorry but i do not understand what to do here orudie: do   <command> & , the & will put it in the background.
<cornfused> farruinn: I think the bots switch out with each other
<juank_prada> lee___:  then it might not be problem of the player but of isanbul or the other desktopo recorder...
<lee___> !es | drakode
<ubot3> drakode: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Flannel> !away > drakode
<Kumool> drakode, cuando lo cierras te va a salir un pop up si minimize
<nickrud> orudie: in the terminal, type   sc<whateverthecommandwas> &  . Then on the next line type exit.
<farruinn> cornfused: I guess it does look like they're sharing the same database. /msg ubot3 ubotu
<drakode> lee___, i'm.. i use irssi... is my error
<netopalis> Cornfused - is tehre any way to replace the USB ports through one of my card slots?
<Flannel> !nvidia | Xcerca
<ubot3> Xcerca: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> Xcerca: when it says "reboot" you only need to reboot X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<TaRDy> can somebody clearify wine for me? can it access my hardware (ie. my TV tuner?)
<ionstorm> im having problems getting bootchart to start-up and log boots, how exactly does it start because I havnt ever gotten charts
<ionstorm>  id like to know if there is something screwed up in my system preventing it from logging
<sfears> i think wine usually works as long as it doesn't use directX rendering
<ionstorm> I have 3 bootcharts running in backround... root      1045  0.1  0.0   1156   192 ?        S    18:47   0:03 /bin/busybox sh /bin/bootchart bottom
<Xcerca> alright    should i try the regular instrustions for installing the nvidia drivers even though i;m on the live cd  ei  Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update Type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx Type sudo apt-get upgrade Type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  Select the nvidia driver from the X server driver list and follow the on-screen steps to complete the configuration
<cornfused> netopalis: if you had add-on USB ports and plugged them into your comp, I think they would work, but I'm not sure
<netopalis> Well, I was just wondering - there' s a rectangular port, the name of which I keep forgetting, on the side of my laptop...Are there USB replacements to go in there?
<sfears> firewire netopalis
<JohnMM> FloodBot3: how do I install ubuntus?
<farruinn> How do I copy a ton of files, retaining their ownership and permissions?
<netopalis> Oh, no, not firewire
<netopalis> It's like a card slot
<netopalis> I want to say PCMCIA
<rsk> dvi?
<sfears> ohh yeah
<netopalis> But I know that's not right
<orudie> nickrud: ./srcds_run -console -game tf +ip localhost -port 27015 +maxplayers 32 +map cp_badlands &  . like this
<andguent> farruin: cp -a /sourcefiles /destination or rsync -va
<RequinB4> JohnMM - FloodBot3 isn't exactly flesh and blood :P
<bosanac> hello people why when i open counter strike ( windows game ) on my linux box i play that game by wine and why the Screen Resolution its too big?
<sfears> that should work netopalis
<juank_prada> lee___: any luck on that ogg issue?
<ionstorm> anyone familiar with how bootchart starts up
<ionstorm> because it isnt logging my boots
<beautifulsnow> bosanac:  try joingin #winehq for help
<farruinn> andguent: ah, thanks
<RequinB4> bosanac - probably steam's fault, just go to options in CStrike
<nickrud> orudie: yes. You should get back a command line.    If you type jobs , that process will be shown. That means it's running in the background, while your typing in the shell is in the forground.
<Itaku> when i download a screensaver how do i set it as my screen saver?
<RESmonkey> how do i go about joining the XUBUNTU irc?
<brandonc503> so how do i get dreamweaver to access my apache server on ubuntu from another computer?
<Flannel> RESmonkey: /join #xubuntu
<sfears> Itaku, system/prefs/screensaver
<RESmonkey> thank you :)
<Itaku> sfears i downloaded one and its not showing up
<sacamano> hi, i cant get my normal resolution, it's not an option. whats the command to reconfigure xorg
<cornfused> brandonc503: can you access the server other ways than dreamweaver
<sacamano> settings and such
<Pirate_Hunter> hi how do i change to different workstations using the keyboard?
<brandonc503> cornfused right but i want to use dreamweaver
<lee___> juank_prada: Nope
<juank_prada> brandonc503: you will probably need to configure apache in a way that accepts request from your dreamweaver pc
<beautifulsnow> Pirate_Hunter:  consoles? I think CTRL ALT + F1 to F7
<andguent> priate: as in workspaces? try Ctrl-Alt-Right
<cornfused> brandonc503: well let's start with just a normal connection
<cornfused> brandonc503: do you know the IP of the other comp?
<orudie> nickrud: i just did ./srcds_run -console -game tf +ip localhost -port 27015 +maxplayers 32 +map cp_badlands &  . and it didnt get me back in terminal
<RequinB4> sacamano - to reconfigure X, (i'm assuming you know what you are doing, if not please ask) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<farruinn> When umount says a device is busy, is there any way to find out what is using the device?
<Pirate_Hunter> beautifulsnow: nope thats something else thats for cli/shell
<brandonc503> cornfused yea i have my house ip forwarded thru router to computer...
<orudie> nickrud: nevermind, i typed jobs and it took me back to terminal
<orudie> thax a lot man
<nickrud> orudie: yw
<sacamano> RequinB4, I pseudo-know what I'm doing. I did this once a couple months ago when my resolution got screwed up
<brandonc503> so when you enter my ip you get to my server
<brandonc503> but i wana use dreamweaver to edit from other computer
<orudie> nickrud: so if i want to stop this now, how would i stop this job ?
<brandonc503> i can use ftp but dont know username and pass.....
<juank_prada> lee___: maybe its a stupid question but.. are you sure you are saving your videos as .OGG?
<nickrud> orudie:  one way is fg <tab> , and enter
<lee___> Yeah juank_prada
<brandonc503> the setting up apache to accept stuff from dreamweaver seems right
<Nith> brandonc503: what ftp server are you using?
<drakode> ahora si lo vistes?
<Nith> brandonc503: and alternatively, you can use samba
<beautifulsnow> brandonc503:  Please try to explain your problem all in one line :P It becomes difficult to follow what you say if you break it up
<RequinB4> sacamano: well, then might want to type here what you are trying to do and get confirmation :P
<Itaku> when i download a screensaver how do i set it as my screen saver???????
<juank_prada> lee___: then im afraid i cant help you :S... sorry. but it seems like recording is not doing it right
<sacamano> RequinB4, my laptop won't allow me to use 1200x800.
<brandonc503> i have lamp on computer 1.. i want to use dreamweaver on comp 2 to edit website on comp 1 thru internet.
<RequinB4> !es | drakode
<ubot3> drakode: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi how do i change to different workstations using the keyboard?
<Kumool> lol ubot that channel is more than dead
<andguent> priate: as in workspaces? try Ctrl-Alt-Right
<cornfused> Pirate_Hunter: are you using compiz
<Kumool> shut it i kno its a bot
<juank_prada> brandonc503: is not a matter of just having lamp... you need to configure it to accepts request from your other computer
<ionstorm> Good evening all, I have bootchart installed to log my boots, *BUT* i have no charts in /var/log/bootchart/* anyone know how to fix it, for some reason bootchart isnt loading or logging
<RequinB4> sacamano - It is entirely possible that X COULD be the problem, i assume you're tried system - prefs - screen resolution? and ensure that that res is applicable for your comp
<beautifulsnow> Pirate_Hunter:  as in diferent computers or as in different virtual desktops?
<Flannel> juank_prada, brandonc503, LAMP is configured to accept connections by default
<Pirate_Hunter> cornfused: nope
<sacamano> RequinB4,  Correct. Resolution wasn't available, but it's the native resolution both on ubuntu and windows
<orudie> nickrud: how would i go back into that process ? of my command that i executed? cause it has output
<Pirate_Hunter> beautifulsnow: hmm i probably should've been more specific i mean those four default workstation in ubuntu, sorry for that
<RequinB4> sacamano - then yes, boot recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sacamano> and RequinB4, do you advise using Fglrx or the ATI specific driver on Screens and Graphic Settings
<juank_prada> Flannel: brandonc503, then whats needed is to configure the routing or set dreamweaver to look for the static ip from the lamp server or domain if any
<RequinB4> sacamano - whichever works best - not my area of expertise
<RequinB4> :p
<sacamano> haha
<sacamano> ok
<sacamano> thanks
<beautifulsnow> Oh ok Pirate_Hunter :D Well, CTRL + ALT + RIGHT   and CTRL + ALT +  LEFT shoudl let you switch, also.... you can add the workspace applet to your gnome panel so you can just click the worksapce you want to go to
<Pirate_Hunter> cornfused: yeah read the reply i sent to beautifulsnow - the default workstations that come with ubuntu i.e. on the lower right had-side corner
<lee___> juank_prada: Can you play this? http://fractal.cluenet.org/~lee/out.ogg
<beautifulsnow> If those keys dont work, go to sytem>preferences>keyboard shortcuts and see what the current shortcut to switch desktops is
<juank_prada> lee___: let me see
<Pirate_Hunter> beautifulsnow: thanx you do not know how helpful that was work can progress a little bit faster now :D
<Flannel> juank_prada: Dreamweaver talks to servers in the form of FTP.  So you need to setup an FTP server.  Different ends of the webserver.  LAMP does nothing but serve content, Dreamweaver wants to upload to the server, usually done via FTP (although, if DW supports SCP, I'd definately go with that, you should look into it.  It's much easier to configure as well)
<nickrud> orudie: now you're getting into stuff I never paid attention enough to learn, didn't want to capture output from a backgrounded process.
<brandonc503> juank_prada but there are several access types FTP local/network webDAV and rds... what one should i use... i only know FTP
<beautifulsnow> Pirate_Hunter: *IF*  you're using Compiz (visual effects)  you'll probably have to run ccsm from command line (console, terminal, whatever you wanna call it :D) and go to General Preferences,  then to the last tab, and set the shortcuts there
<orudie> nickrud: thats very important for me man
<juank_prada> Flannel: well ive never used dreamweaver so i assumed it worked with http instead
<brandonc503> junk_prada but if i use ftp i dont know what user name and pass to use cause its my computer... not some web site account i made
<Pirate_Hunter> beautifulsnow: isnt there a way I can use the number to move straight to the workstation i need?
<nickrud> orudie: then, ask some more. Actually, asking on #bash would probably get you quicker, smarter advice on that issue
<Wrathtide> after doing a chmod +x on a file, why is it when i hit enter while selecting the file, it opens up a text editor?
<beautifulsnow> Pirate_Hunter:  mmm.. *ponders*  if you use just a number, it will make it diffuclt to type that number will it not ? :D But say, you could use.... SUPER(windows key) + 1, 2 , 3, 4, hows that sound?
<Pirate_Hunter> beautifulsnow: dot use compiz graphics is really crap and I have no need to buy a better one if it allows me to work and watch movies but not use compiz
<Nith> i think adding a session that runs rdesktop is one of the most useful things I've done
<juank_prada> brandonc503: sorry i cant help you with dreamweaver
<cornfused> Pirate_Hunter: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<gRaCiOsO> what kind of program could i use to make a dvd copy?
<juank_prada> lee___: yes i can play that :S
<Pirate_Hunter> cornfused: thanx
<lee___> juank_prada: Well, I can't. :S
<beautifulsnow> Alright, then  Pirate_Hunter, System>Prefrences>Keyboard shortcuts is what you are looking for, you can click the keyboard short cut you want to change, and then press what you want to use... have fun ;)
<juank_prada> lee___: thats soo weird... i mean.. how can you play some other ogg files but not that one o_O
<lee___> juank_prada: Good question, although, the only ones I have been able to play are in Firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> beautifulsnow: np thanx very much progress is being made even now
<Nith> brandonc503: you keep saying you don't know what username and pass to use, is that you don't know what's currently set up?
<juank_prada> lee___:  you have mplayer or something else installed as a plugin for your firefox?
<jacoblyles> anybody have any success with a usb wireless card?
<cornfused> jacoblyles: what card do you need help with
<jacoblyles> cornfused: Linksys WUSB11 v4.0
<jacoblyles> cornfused: Been working on this for more hours than is good for my sanity
<zero88> Why wouldnt apt-get be able to find usb-rndis???
<lee___> juank_prada: My friend played it on VLC, so I tried, and it didn't work :S
<beautifulsnow> zero88:  maybe you need to enable more repo sources?
<aTypical> Hi, all.  How do I enable glx on my Intel gm965 video card?
<zero88> beautifulsnow, nm i got it.thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> jacoblyles: be patient at least your not compiling anything so just think f yourself as being lucky
<brandonc503> Nith i may have it set up but i dont know what it would be
<LadyPerfecta> hi, there is any 50plus room to chat?
<juank_prada> lee___: so you cant any ogg file with in your desktop.. only from firefox?
<LinuxMonkey> lmao yeah you could be stuck compiling c++ code like me.lol
<orudie> nick take a look at my rc.local plz, is this what its supposed to be ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59322/
<Pirate_Hunter> LadyPerfecta: huh dont get the joke???
<brandonc503> Nith if i went to a web host i get  username and pass but since is my computer im not sure what to use
<Nith> ahh
<Nith> brandonc503: do you know what ftp server you have installed?
<jacoblyles> I'm willing to buy a new wireless card, preferably USB, if it is known to work easily with ubuntu. 6 hours is worth more to me than $50
<lee___> juank_prada: Yes, and I can't play that one.
<brandonc503> unless its part of apache then none
<mc__> is there a way to tell wc to look into subdirectories?
<orudie> nickrud: take a look at my rc.local plz, is this what its supposed to be ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59322/
<cornfused> jacoblyles: do you know what the chipset is?
<jacoblyles> most of the forum threads I've followed on WUSB11 end up with someone giving up in frustration
<Flannel> mc__: feed it multiple files (with a recursive ls
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a html editor like frontpage that allows different views while working cause ive got bluefish and screem and I couldnt find that options which is so useful?
<cornfused> jacoblyles: let me see the result of 'lsusb'. paste it into a pastebin
<Nith> brandonc503: ahh, then I'd advise installing proftp
<cornfused> !paste | jacoblyles
<ubot3> jacoblyles: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CITguy> Does anybody know how I can setup a wacom tablet?
<nickrud> orudie: you don't need the   period at the end, and there's no way to see the output. You need to redirect the output to some file, like with >& (I think), other people here know much more about redirecting output to files for reading
<Johnuah> I need a Ubuntu based Mail Server? Is there any advice for me?
<sfears> cat /filename > /home/username/Desktop
<mc__> Flannel: Im not sure how to do it. because I need to filter the files for the .py exstenstion. But if I do "ls -R *py" it does not look into the subdirectories either
<wgwinn> I currently have the latest version of Ubuntu 64-bit installed on an intel laptop dualbooting with vista. Is there a reasonable way to convert it to either run 32-bit kernel OR dualboot the same installation with a 32bit kernel from the grub menu so that i can use it in vmware? vmware on this chip does not support 64bit guest OSes, unfortunately
<ubot3> wgwinn: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 384, column 84
<jacoblyles> cornfused: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59323/
<Nith> CITguy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy section 1.6.3
<Flannel> Johnuah: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Johnuah> Flannel: Thank You a lot
<genii> weird bot failure there
<cornfused> jacoblyles: let me do a little research to brush up on some things
<munk_> HELP! how do i make my laptop touchpad spin the cube without the help of any keyboard keys...?
<brandonc503> Nith you mean ProFTPd? its all i found in google
<Nith> brandonc503: yeah, its a ubuntu package
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a html editor like frontpage that allows different views while working cause ive got bluefish and screem and I couldnt find that options which is so useful?
<Nith> brandonc503: on your lamp, type sudo aptitude install proftpd
<smurnjiff> Pirate_Hunter: nvu?
 * juank_prada directs Pirate_Hunter to http://www.aptana.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> munk_, you dont
<Pirate_Hunter> smurnjiff: is that the only app? it seems to be outdated and not worked on any more if im not mistaken, i hope i am...
<Nith> brandonc503: I advise stand alone
<juank_prada> Pirate_Hunter: check Aptana
<Pirate_Hunter> juank_prada: will give it a look
<smurnjiff> Like juank_prada said, aptana is useful
<brandonc503> Nith thanks was about to ask you that
<Nith> :)
<munk_> Jack_Sparrow, well isnt linux the one who does whatever you want it to? is there a way? thats what i am asking and if yes what is it..
<Nith> brandonc503: by default, you log in with your lamp's username and password
<brandonc503> Nith k its done so do i configure anything restart?
<Jack_Sparrow> munk_, You could set the cube to rotate by touching the touchpad, but you would not have any control of the mouse for anything else, everytime you use the pad you would just spion the cube
<sfears> jacoblyles, you might need your drivers http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859929435&packedargs=sku%3DWUSB11&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=2943529435B01&displaypage=download
<Nith> brandonc503: nope, it should work now. If you like security, I advise changing the port to something other than 21
<sfears> finish picking the options & download
<Nith> brandonc503: if you choose to do that, edit /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf and look for the port line but that'll be after
<munk_> Jack_Sparrow, how about doing that only with the aid of one of my mouse buttons that are beside the touchpad?
<Jack_Sparrow> munk_, yes, linuz can be configured to do about anything.. even something bordering on unsmart
<sfears> unsmart.. no such thing
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Nith> brandonc503: on your windows box, open up your "my documents" folder then type username@ip into the address bar
<Nith> brandonc503: where ip is the ip of your lamp box and username is a user on it. It'll ask you for the password and you'll be online
<Jack_Sparrow> munk_, maybe you should /join #Compiz and see some of the options people are using
<jacoblyles> sfears: I'll check it out. I do have ndiswrapper installed and I have the windows drivers
<dsmith_> anyone here use vmware?
<sfears> alright.. then nevermind
<dsmith_> when I try to open a remote vmdk it throws an error
<munk_> Jack_Sparrow, haha yes so ive heard... i tried asking but no one is responding:
<dsmith_> uid98
<jacoblyles> sfears: still no wireless option under network connection
<Nith> brandonc503: last step would be to symlink /var/www to your home directory for easy access
<Yoomoo> I've used ubuntu in vmware
<Alfarin> dsmith> what error? please pastebin it
<Johnuah> Fannel: are you there
<Yoomoo> also I've used it in virtualbox
<Pirate_Hunter> juank_prada: it looks good but i guess its extensively big as a app goes but i havent checked that yet
<dsmith_> i have a vmdk on my nas and cannot open it
<Flannel> Nith, brandonc503, don't symlink it.  You already have the userdir module available.
<sfears> have you loaded the ndiswrapper module.. "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<mlLK> can someone help me. i have 6 instances of apache2 running
<Yoomoo> can you open up other ones?
<Johnuah> I need a mail server package. whick has included the web , mail parts
<Nith> Flannel: expand plz
<Flannel> brandonc503: make a folder in your homedir named public_html and put stuff there (make it readable by www-data)
<dsmith_> Yoomoo: only on local
<Alfarin> mlLK, kill them?
<dsmith_> YooI am trying via network
<Flannel> mlLK: thats normal
<Johnuah> and easy to be installed?
<mlLK> Alfarin: well ya
<mlLK> Flannel: that is?
<Flannel> mlLK: yes
<Yoomoo> and it works fine locally?
<jacoblyles> sfears: what's supposed to happen when I type that? It pauses for a second and brings me back to the prompt
<dsmith_> Yoomoo: yes
<Nith> Flannel: is that default with apache?
<genii> mlLK: Apache keeps a bunch of servrs running
<Flannel> Nith: is what?
<sfears> that activated the drivers loaded in ndiswrapper
<Alfarin> Flannel> you sure?  I thought its php that's suppose to have multiple instances running due to fast-cgi
<sfears> check your network connections
<Yoomoo> have you checked to see if your vmwammrme server is configured correctly?
<Nith> Flannel: userdir module
<mlLK> genii: ya, thats the word on the street
<cornfused> jacoblyles: have you tried ndiswrapper
<threefcata> i'm running configure of extreme tux racer, but it says no gl library could be found, what should i do?
<sfears> we're working on that right now cornfused
<dsmith_> Check that a line for uid 98 appears in /etc/passwd.
<dsmith_> it runs fine
<Flannel> Nith: it is.  Check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and you'll see userdir.conf and userdir.load
<brandonc503> Flannel why make that folder why not use the ones i have in /var/www?
<mlLK> so does gusty default to ip6?
<Yoomoo> so it's only the ubuntu vmdk which is mmessed up?
<Johnuah> I need a intergrated Mail Server, which has included Web part and Mail Part..
<Pirate_Hunter> juank_prada: i just noticed something in the video clip isnt that for windows? im using ubuntu not going to be helpful
<Flannel> brandonc503: Because you can put stuff in that folder as your own user, without having to deal with permission issues inside of www-data
<dsmith_> Yoomoo: no any vmdk that I move over to my NAs refuses to start and gives me "Check that a line for uid 98 appears in /etc/passwd."
<Flannel> brandonc503: er, /var/www not www-data
<dsmith_> I tried edting /etc/passwd, but nothing is working for me
<Nith> brandonc503: Flannel's right about the possible permissions errors, you'll have to "sudo a2enmod userdir" to get it to work
<jacoblyles> sfears: still no wireless option under network connections
<jacoblyles> sfears: should I reboot?
<munk_> anybody here knows a good app for a calculator?
<jacoblyles> sfears: don't know if this helps
<genii> brandonc503: You put things in public_html dir in your home. Then the webserver can get to it by a url like http://somewhere/~yourname
<jacoblyles> sfears: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59324/
<Flannel> Nith: its not enabled by default?  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Nith> Flannel: gutsy
<sfears> looks like it should be working jacoblyles
<Nith> I did not install a lamp originally though
<Flannel> Nith: interesting.  On dapper its enabled by default
<sfears> check your system/admin/network & see if it's listed in there with an IP address
<neeto> Is there any way to get a wireless device to look like a dedicated wireless AP from the outside? I know the mangler supports starting an adHoc network, but I have shorewall setup to allow connections and DHCP/NAT therefore I want it to look like a dedicated router, since essentially it is one.
<jacoblyles> sfears: only two options there - "Wired connection" and "Modem connection"
<sfears> your the second person today that's told me that
<munk_> HELP! anybody here knows a good app for a calculator?
<smurnjiff> bc :-P
<fraterm> any 64 bit cups users in the house?
<fraterm> 7.10 of course.
<jacoblyles> sfears: know a usb wireless card without problems in Ubuntu? I'll buy it
<fraterm> or more generally how does one reset the cups system back to scratch settings?
<cornfused> munk_: gcalc is an online calc
<tritium> munk_: there's a calculator in Applications -> Accessories  Did you try it?
<legend2440> threefcata: did you install tux racer already?
<Nith> Flannel: I'd forgotten all about that so cudos for remembering :)
<zero88> how do you kill a scpicific process
<munk_> tritium, i dont have it cuz i have kde...do you know what is it called?
<frenchyc> ps -A
<Yoomoo> it sounds like the permissions on the vmdk are set wrong if i had to take a guess dsmith
<threefcata> legend2440: no, i'm trying to compile it..
<tritium> munk_: I don't know what KDE uses for a calculator app
<frenchyc> then kill the process you want by typing kill and the rpcoess #
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmm
<munk_> tritium, i dont care what kde uses thats why i asked here...what is a good one..
<joe_CN> Have one question ask for advice
<Nith> zero88: "ps -e | grep prog" then find the PID, and use "kill pid"
<cornfused> zero88: if the process is a visible window 'xkill' is a cool command
<joe_CN> The X11 driver is missing. Check your build!
<legend2440> threefcata: why not just download the deb files?
<zero88> nith cornfused thanks
<tanner> anyone have success using 802.11n under ubuntu 7,10
<frenchyc> whats xkill?
<Nith> cornfused?
<frenchyc> i dont actually have a rpblem im just here to learn
<threefcata> legend2440: i can't find the deb for feisty..
<cornfused> it turns the mouse into an x and any window you click is killed
<tritium> munk_: gcalctool is what's installed by default on ubuntu
<Nith> oh, sorry, person
<Nith> XD
<frenchyc> ah
<frenchyc> damn, just killed my torrent
<cornfused> frenchyc: careful what you click
<frenchyc> so im learning
<munk_> tritium, thanks
<cornfused> I think frenchyc clicked on xchat with xkill
<Nith> haha
<legend2440> threefcata: planetpenguinracer in synaptics is the same thing only older version
<cornfused> alright, I'm out
<jacoblyles> peace
 * fraterm hrmms
<threefcata> legend2440: how old is it?
<jacoblyles> I'm giving up for tonight.
<sfears> jacoblyles, sudo lshw -C network
<sfears> i'm guessing it doesn't show up there either?
<legend2440> threefcata: i don't have fiesty but in gutsy its 031 and the new one is 0.4
<jacoblyles> sfears: nope, just the ethernet wired card
<threefcata> legend2440: how do you check the version?
<legend2440> threefcata: open synaptic and look for planetpenguin-racer version will be listed there
<Nith> well, time to disappear
<Nith> cheers
<juanky_> lee___, did you check if you had that package installed?
<threefcata> legend2440: ok let me see.
<fraterm> so anyone with a 64 bit box and a printer?
<l815> how do you uninstall a program that doesn't have an uninstall file?
<spork969> whats a flash decompiler for ubuntu?
<jacoblyles> sfears: I'm going to buy a PCI card this weekend. Giving up. Thanks for your help.
<brandonc503> genii but what if i dont want to http://somewhere/~yourname just http://somewhere/   then the files i made
<sfears> no problem.. make sure your pci card is linux compatible
<threefcata> legend2440: it's .31, too. i give it a shot..
<threefcata> thx
<jacoblyles> sfears: Ill do my homework. My laptop worked easily
<legend2440> threefcata:  yw
<jacoblyles> and most people seem to be able to get the PCIs to work
<jaso1> hi, i need some help
<sfears> yeah.. but if you buy linksys you have to use ndiswrapper
<genii> brandonc503: Then make an alias entry in /etc/aache2/sites-enabled/000-default  to point to whatever directory you put your web files in
<adorablepupp1>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<adorablepupp1> . . .
<neeto> Is there any way to get a wireless device to look like a dedicated wireless AP from the outside? I know the mangler supports starting an adHoc network, but I have shorewall setup to allow connections and DHCP/NAT therefore I want it to look like a dedicated router, since essentially it is one.
<rico> gerro, here is the file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59325/
<eddie> helllio
<dcatibog> ;;;
<l815> how do i uninstall enemy territory if i installed it with a .run file
<Johnuah> whick mailbox format could support East-Asia language??
<dcatibog> what should i do my chikka wont run in linux
<dcatibog> anybody
<l815> dcatibog, install it and delete windows
<Johnuah> really tks bog.
<l815> then she has no choice ;P
<sfears> chikka?
<l815> le femme nikkita
<mlLK> gusty uses ip6, right?
<genii> sfears: A pidgin-like app
<nickrud> Johnuah: any format, the messages determine the char set, such as utf8
<Johnuah> oh no, when I install Ubuntu server, it's stopping the progress of config APG..
<Johnuah> tks, nickrud
<l815> mILK, yes
<Johnuah> agt
<Johnuah> apt
<l815> is urban terror a worthy game to install?
<[dcr]> l815: is it a linux game? o.o;
<lwizardl> anyone here know alot about amd chips?
<l815> [dcr], yeah
<brandonc503> how do i use terminal to edit a file under sudo so i dont have to change permissions back and forth
<[dcr]> l815: link me? i wanna check it out now >.>
<mlLK> sudo gedit filename
<l815> how do i delete a directory + it's contents?
<mlLK> l815: rmdir
<l815> [dcr], http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<zedster_> brandonc503: you mean like sudo gedit?
<brandonc503> sounds right
<brandonc503> thanks
<l815> mILK, rmdir or rm <dir>?
<TaRDy> rmdir <dir>
<zedster_> or if its not a system file you can run chmod 777 to make it not protected
<l815> TaRDY, mILK, thanks
<mlLK> l815: man rmdir to figure out how to remove contents to
<l815> lol chill, i'm scared of rm commands
<mlLK> heh
<TaRDy> yea rm -rf can be dangerous, but i believe that would work also
<legend2440> oloughlin75:  rochester,ny?
<TaRDy> rm -rf <dir>
<oloughlin75> legend2440: Yes
<legend2440> oloughlin75:  me too greece
<[dcr]> l815: you just got me into looking at another game xD
<l815> rmdir didn't work since directory is not empty
<oloughlin75> legend2440: :p
<PanzerMKZ> I got 8gig worth of slack space. df -h shows that I have total 147gig and only 139gig is used but I have only about 1gig free. Is there any way to clean up ext3 slack space?
<l815> [dcr], lol i'm downloading it right now, although my gfx card isn't too great
<vircuser> hello, does anyone know how to script message dialogs for the GUI? Any pointers?
<TaRDy> l815, rm -rf <dir> worked on a directory for me earlier, just be careful when you use it
<[dcr]> l815: dont feel bad i dont have an actual gfx card, i have a built in intel chipset but i think i might try it out aswell xD
<l815> TaRDY, ok i'll give it a shot
<vircuser> Basically I want to display the contents of a file and have an "Accept/Decline" dialog ina  window for the user
<l815> [dcr], lol intel gm965 here >.<
<Johnuah> I'm really a linux newer. who could give me any advice that how to install a mail server easily???
<zedster_> [dcr]: what game?
<genii> rm -r <dirname>
<genii> -rf even
<l815> i'm assuming the -f force is not to get asked if each file is to be deleted ? hahaha
<vircuser> what language should i use?
<littlepinkdot> l815, be very careful with the rm -r switch (if you are root) and extremely with the -rf
<lwizardl> can someone tell me what heatsink & fan i need for this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194
<zedster_> lwizardl: wrong place, email newegg
<TaRDy> vircuser, I don't know too much, but tcl/tk might be a candidate
<[dcr]> wow l815, intel gm 970 >.> & zedster_, that "Urban Terror" game that l815 just shown
<l815> littlepinkdot, thanks i am, i didn't use the -f so is there a way to exit the asking ?
<TaRDy> l815, are you trying to stop it asking you everything to retry it with -f?
<littlepinkdot> l815, sudo the command, and read what you wrote before hitting enter :)
<l815> i only typed rm -r just to safe because the "force" option made me weary lol, now i realize what it's for -_-
<TaRDy> do ctrl+c
<[dcr]> l815: hey when you get it installed message me your IGN so i can play you in game once i get it down xD
<l815> [dcr], will do
<vircuser> thx will check it
<Scunizi> lwizardl, you need an AM2 socket fan.  Check out this page on Tiger direct http://tinyurl.com/2y4caq
<OmnipotentEntity> help please, latest update screwed keyboard, only types like laptop numpad, using on screen keyboard
<l815> firefox doesn't seem to be displaying some things correctly
<[dcr]> l815: maybe try an alternative? i use "SwiftWeasel"
<Johnuah> could I change the mail server name(postfix) if I want?
<tanner> OmnipotentEntity: assuming you are on laptop, is your computer stuck in numpad mode? my Thinkpad is Fn+ScrLk key
<l815> [dcr], i like swiftweasel, but my mouse buttons don't work on it and ff3 i'm used to
<OmnipotentEntity> not on a laptop
<mlLK> zomg
<mlLK> check this out
<mlLK> for ip6
<l815> plus it's just started today -_-
<mlLK> 5×1028 addresses for each of the roughly 6.5 billion people alive today
<OmnipotentEntity> num lock not working
<[dcr]> l815: wow what do you mean your mouse buttons dont work on it? >.> that sounds really weird lol
<mlLK> *5×10^28 addresses for each of the roughly 6.5 billion people alive today
<cwo_pede> haiiiiiiiiiiii
<l815> [dcr], the back and forward buttons i have on my mouse lol
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cwo_pede> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Johnuah> !offtopic, right that
<ubot3> Johnuah: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> cwo_pede: please stop
<cwo_pede> hai
<nalioth> cwo_pede: can we help you with something?
<Johnuah> how to config postfix??
<[dcr]> l815: you might just need to install a driver for it? Google it up or post it on the ubuntu support forums, someone should have an answer there if no one here knows =]
<l815> [dcr], i'll give it a try sometime but ff3 is my cup of tea lol
<TheMauveAvenger> where can I go to troubleshoot the pcsx2 emulator?
<[dcr]> lol i dont blame you :P
<tanner> OmnipotentEntity: i have no idea, try killing X server and typing in the terminal, i dont suppose rebooting has had any effect?
<l815> like the subscriptions part in youtube, the videos are square and not rectangle, and the igoogle title bars on the boxes are larger than usual
<Scunizi> #windows
<JeffD> What do people recommend (for or against) for a USB page scanner (*not* an all-in-one)?
<OmnipotentEntity> haven't tried anything yet, but this occurred immediately after a reboot
<bazhang> JeffD: ask in ##hardware
<Scunizi> Oops.. looking for a windows channel to ask about an overloaded outlook program.. trying to convince my wife to move to thunderbird.
<JeffD> bazhang, thanks
<frenchyc> hey, i dont know if im in the right channel
<frenchyc> but im having problems with java
<bazhang> ##windows Scunizi
<frenchyc> and azureus
<zedster_> OmnipotentEntity: try a reboot of X (alt-ctrl-backspace) (will close your programs)
<orudie> how can i uninstall an application
<orudie> using sudo apt-get
<bazhang> frenchyc azureus is problematic, perhaps try transmission or deluge
<tanner> orudie: apt-get remove <package>
<Scunizi> bazhang, thanks.. she saves everything.. currently her inbox shows a size of 384299k
<bazhang> orudie sudp apt-get remove packagename
<frenchyc> bazhang: thanks
<orudie> bazhang: sudo apt-get remove bind didnt work
<lwizardl> Azureus is what i use on my desktop
<tanner> bazhang: perhaps a reason why it failed would be helpful
<l815> anyone know why this is like this : http://i31.tinypic.com/33xx2k9.png
<zelrikriando> O_O
<orudie> bazhang: i'm trying to remove bind
<OmnipotentEntity> ok, i started another x session, it works fine until i enable numlock, then i can't disable it because the key for it is disabled
<zedster_> l815: not sure what is wrong
<zedster_> did you try it in ff2
<l815> zedster_, randomly they started looking square and not rectangle, and some things on google are the same
<l815> i dont have ff2
<TheMauveAvenger> where can I go to troubleshoot the pcsx2 emulator?
<bazhang> orudie: you mean bind9? the domain name server?
<l815> i'm using hardy
<zedster_> dl it, ff3 is still beta
<l815> zedster_, but i dont think it has to do with ff because it was fine yesterday, and happened only mid-day today.. maybe a ubuntu patch?
<Cpudan80> Anybody know how to change the password to your GPG key?
<bazhang> l815: then that would be a question for #ubuntu+1 thanks
<orudie> bazhang: yes, i think i know why its not shutting down properly
<Cpudan80> Like for the private key
<Emilianf> hi, I am trying to figure out if I can limit the memory for a certain user on the system?
<orudie> Cpudan80: what are you doing here? i thought you said you dont like Ubuntu
<l815> bazhang, okay
<Cpudan80> orudie: ?!?!? no way
<Cpudan80> I love Ubuntu
<orudie> Cpudan80: hmm... ok might have been someone else then
<Johnuah> dose Ubuntu Server have a GUI
<bazhang> tanner you referring to azureus? not sure how to help there as I find it problematic; I've found transmission to be rock-solid so just throwing that out as a suggestion, the user is free to /ignore me ;]
<orudie> Johnuah: no
<Starnestommy> Johnuah: not by defaukt, but you could install one
<Starnestommy> *default
<zelrikriando> carissa: :D
<Johnuah> how to install that
<orudie> Johnuah: thats what i have installed, the 64 bit
<Starnestommy> Johnuah: it depends on which gui you want
<Johnuah> and how to know my server function has ok or not
<tritium> Johnuah: do you want gnome, kde, or xfce?
<Johnuah> any , I just need a Mail server
<Johnuah> with web interface
<tanner> bazhang: uh?
<frenchyc> well im using deluge now and it works fine
<tritium> Johnuah: well, your choices are: ubuntu-desktop (gnome), kubuntu-desktop (kde), and xubuntu-desktop (xfce)
<frenchyc> but it says An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<bazhang> tanner you said I should troubleshoot something not sure what you meant by that
<Johnuah> tritium: did they include server package?
<zedster_> tritium: theres also icewm
<tritium> zedster_: but not an associated *buntu-desktop metapackage
<tanner> bazhang: i think you have me confused with someone else.
<dcesiel_> Anyone here use brickOS?
<bazhang> [11:36] <tanner> bazhang: perhaps a reason why it failed would be helpful
<orudie> bazhang: after installing resolvconf and modyfing interfaces to set the static lan ip, when i reboot MySQL server fails to start, anyway i could fix that ?
<tanner> bazhang: referring to your apt-get remove bind statement
<orudie> nickrud: are you still there bro ?
<zedster_> Anyone have away to on the fly transcode to FLV so I can send video to my WII?
<[dcr]> l815: my download is done, about to install xP
<l815> [dcr], firefox just froze >.<
<[dcr]> =(
<[dcr]> Dont force quit yet, give it a min or two lol
<nickrud> orudie: try  sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start , see if it starts. if not, /var/log/mysql.err or .log should have some info
<bazhang> tanner: I said apt-get remove packagename; there is no package called 'bind' thus the failure is obvious
<zelrikriando>  [dcr], firefox just froze >.< << I wish they could fix that soon...:/
<[dcr]> my swiftweasel might freeze but it unfreezes like after 3 or 4 seconds
<zedster_> bazhang: look online for the name of the package that came in
<zedster_> [dcr]: is swiftweasel on the firefox oss-ed browsers
<[dcr]> zedster_: what do you mean? if your talkin like similar to a port, than i can say yeah, its a "more optimized version of firefox for stability and speed" and all that stuff, google :D
<bazhang> zedster_: your flv thing you mean? I saw something on that a day or two ago; not quite sure if that is what you are talking about
<[dcr]> basically just a suped up firefox xD
<Johnuah> could Ubuntu Desktop support the mail server???
<zedster_> [dcr]: no theres a big to do about the fact that the firefox icons are not gpl so its not true open source
<orudie> nickrud: invoke-rc.d mysql start attempted but failed, both mysql.log and mysql.err are empty in /var/log
<tritium> Johnuah: they're independent of one another
<vsftpd> :D
<[dcr]> zedster_: i really wouldnt know dude, just google it up and get your own opinion together. =]
<zedster_> bazhang: ya I need my laptop to play the video and transcode it to the wii since the wii lacks the codaces
<nickrud> orudie: not sure why it wouldn't start. I had that stanza in use with mysql ...
<LSD|Ninja> since when does the Wii play video? o_O
<bazhang> zedster_: I'll try to find the link; have to head out for a bit but will ping you later if I find it
<orudie> nickrud: the system halts on * stopping domain name service... bind when trying reboot
<zero88> Anyone Know Of Any Programs That Could Help Me Make A Simple Design Or Layout Of A House. Something For Like BluePrints Or Something Like That?
<zedster_> bazhang: thanks man, LSD|Ninja it dosn't I was asking about sending video as flv to it
<orudie> nickrud: any suggestions lol ?
<nickrud> orudie: hm. bind, I don't like that at all. It's possible that resolvconf is conflicting though. You could try uninstalling it and moving the domain name servers to /etc/resolv.conf     nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx <newline> xx.xx.xx.xx
<Scunizi> zero88, a quick search turned up http://sweethome3d.sourceforge.net/index.html .. check synaptic first to see if it's in the repo's
<orudie> nickrud: uninstalling bind ?
<zero88> thaks Scunizi
<Scunizi> zero88, np
<nickrud> orudie: no, resolvconf. . Unless you're not using the bind.
<mdemocritus> anyone know any usb diagnostic programs besides lsusb?
<orudie> nickrud: prior to installing it i thought i was gonna use it, but i'm not using it
<nickrud> orudie: then uninstall it , bind9 iirc
<orudie> nickrud: sudo apt-get remove bind9 ?
<nickrud> orudie: yes
<Radar> Hey all, I got my reboot and having to re-install the drivers thing fixed.
<[dcr]> Does anyone know how to freakin install this Urban Terror game? =[
<Radar> What happens now that on boot the driver installation thing is ran on startup with all the options for it to just go off and do it's thing.
<tritium> [dcr]: calm down, please
<legend2440> mdemocritus:  usbview in synaptics
<[dcr]> tritium:  sorry >.> im not hyped up i am just used to talkin like that xD
<ToastGuy> How do I locate my server path on my ubuntu machine so I can browse it from my windows machine?
<orudie> nickrud: now it did the same thing when rebooting, it just says * Stopping domain name service... bind and nothing is happening
<Scunizi> zero88, I've been playing with it .. looks pretty cool. you can run it right from the site.
<nickrud> orudie: sudo apt-get remove --purge bind9 .
<orudie> nickrud: same
<mdemocritus> legend2440: thanks
<zero88> Scunizi, really? i will try that
<bluefoxx> yo, are there any speech synthisizors for ubuntu? kinda like the [uggh] microsoft text to speach stuff?
<nickrud> orudie: dpkg -l '*bind*' | grep ^ii , what packages does it say are installed?
<legend2440> mdemocritus:  yw
<Scunizi> zero88, you have to have java installed.. loads right up
<hacknperl> anyone do any linux programming?
<mdemocritus> legend2440: errors at "cannot open the file /proc/bus/usb/devices
<hacknperl> i would like to find an alternative to delphi, xplatform
<amenado> ToastGuy-> what do you want to do again? get your server's ip address?
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59331/
<mdemocritus> legend2440: and it's right... that file doesn't exist....
<zero88> Scunizi, ya i do, jsut laoded
<kingrayray> anybody know what package provides xnest?
<[dcr]> got it, sorry for my annoyance :3
<tritium> kingrayray: apt-cache search xnest, and you'll find it
<munk_> HELP! is there any antiporn good app for linux?
<dsmith_> antiporn?
<mdemocritus> wtf?
<munk_> dsmith_, yes
<dsmith_> kids?
<munk_> dsmith_, as funny as it may sound, that and my father..
<bluefoxx> anything?
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> conf. your modem/router to use opendns
<dsmith_> then block all the sites
<dsmith_> edit the hots files
<dsmith_> *hosts files
<munk_> dsmith_, that is alot of sites...im trying to get an app that has all those put together already and for keywords and stuff...
<dsmith_> opendns
<dsmith_> you can block block if remember right
<tritium> munk_: dansguardian
<orudie> nickrud: ..... :(((
<dsmith_> yea dans is good
<tritium> !info dansguardian
<ubot3> dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4 (gutsy), package size 294 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<nickrud> orudie: this is very strange. if you ran apt-get remove  --purge bind9 , it should have removed the file /etc/init.d/bind9 , which is what you are seeing hang. Make sure that file is gone
<nickrud> orudie: I mean, look to see if it still exists
<dsmith_> porn should have its own domain
<Sl4y3r> this might sound like a stupid question
<mdemocritus> dsmith_ hah that'd make my searching easier :D
<Sl4y3r> but i cant move files out of one folder into another
<dsmith_> hehe
<Sl4y3r> why?
<munk_> tritium, dansguardian? it in the repos?
<dsmith_> Sl4y3r: permissions issue?
<mdemocritus> any idea why /proc/bus/usb/devices wouldn't exist?
<tritium> mdemocritus: please, remember we're a family-friendly channel here.
<Sl4y3r> no just wont move lol
<tritium> munk_: yes, in the universe component
<mdemocritus> tritium: my apologies...
<Sl4y3r> from one desktop folder to another
<Sl4y3r> no eroor
<tritium> mdemocritus: no worries
<munk_> tritium,  thanks man..
<threefcata> hi, anyone programmed under linux using glut?
<dsmith_> question for the room, how many would pay money to have someone remote repair/fix issues on thier machines?
<orudie> nickrud: bind9 is in /etc/init.d
<ks> what is default runlevel for ubuntu server 7.10 ?
<nickrud> orudie:  run   sudo apt-get remove --purge bind9  . You should see a message about purging configuration files
<dsmith_> 5-6?
<tritium> ks: should be 2
<dsmith_> duh I'm wrong
<tritium> No, ubuntu and debian don't use runlevels 5 or 6
<ks> tritium:  thanks
<dsmith_> redhat?
<cwillu> what's the command to check a network adapter link status? (not ifconfig)
<nickrud> well, 6 they do.
<tritium> nickrud: ah, true ;)
<ks> so then this doesn't make sense on ubuntu /debian : # Default-Start:     3 5 # Default-Stop:      0 1 2 6  ?
<orudie> nickrud: here is what happens http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59333/
<nickrud> ks no, default start would be 2 3 4 5
<legend2440> bluefoxx:  festival in synaptic
<alexandre> salut ca va?
<alexandre> je m'appelle alexandre et je vous encule
<tritium> !fr | alexandre
<ubot3> alexandre: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nickrud> orudie: and bind9 freezes there?
<orudie> nickrud: yup
<nickrud> orudie: sudo killall bind9
<orudie> nickrud: still there, not changed
<ks> nickrud:  ok thanks, just wonder if the guy just copied sysv script without knowing specifics of debian/ubuntu
<nickrud> ks you can set up the runlevels like that if you like, but you'd have to maintain them by hand
<orudie> nickrud: sudo killall bind9
<orudie> bind9: no process killed
<nickrud> orudie: ps -A | grep bind , killall <returned process name>
<ks> nickrud:  as opposed to update-rc.d ?
<nickrud> ks that's manually ;)
<orudie> nick: ps -A | grep bind
<orudie> nickrud: ps -A | grep bind returned no output
<ks> nickrud:  then what isn't manual ? :)
<grezer34> good evening everyone, can anyone tell me how to uninstall xubuntu ??
<nickrud> ks: having the runlevels set by apt-get when you install and uninstall
<nickrud> or more precisely, dpkg ;)
<ks> nickrud:  this is startup script for the app
<nickrud> ks I'm speaking in generalities, your specific script obviously doesn't use the debian policy So, manual
<Newbuntu2> hello
<Talleyrand> Hey folks, trying to update my ~/.bashrc file after adding some alias' but "source ~/.bashrc" isn't working, and insight?
<lQg_> mutilate and kill everybody!
<lQg_> :D
<orudie> nickrud: maybe i should set the /etc/netowrk/interfaces back to default ?
<ks> nickrud:  ok thanks :)
<jrib> Talleyrand: pastebin it, and explain how exactly you determined it is not working
<ryan__> Has anyone had any luck upgrading the Nvidia drivers from the nvidia website ?
<Newbuntu2> does anyone have suggestions for good wireless network GUIs? I don't like iwconfig, and I want something that shows networks and has the most features (if possible also logging signal strength). Any recommendations?
<nickrud> orudie:   sudo nano  /var/lib/dpkg/info/bind9.prerm  , and on the first blank line put exit 0 . This will bypass the stopping of bind9 , and should allow the   sudo apt-get remove --purge to continue
<nickrud> orudie: if you're not sure about the blank line, insert a line at line 2 and put the exit 0 there
<fbc> how do I install a deb package?? dpkg -i http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.400_all.deb
<fbc>  does not work
<tonyyarusso> Newbuntu2: err, the default perhaps?
<nickrud> fbc: sudo dpkg -i
<fbc> nickrud, it still does not work
<nickrud> fbc and seeing what you're using, webmin is not got
<nickrud> !webmin | fbc
<ubot3> fbc: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<fbc> ok thanks
<fbc> ebox
<schemacs> newbuntu: Yeah I've got a similar gui problem on a kubuntu box. (as I don't like guis much)
<fbc> !ebox
<ubot3> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<nickrud> orudie: put a copy of /var/lib/dpkg/info/bind9.prerm on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jjgy> when installing xp in virtualbox, vb hangs at about 20% through formatting the drive and eats up 100% cpu then dies with an aborted message, any ideas?
<Newbuntu2> schemacs: are there some you would recommend staying away from?
<orudie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59335/
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59335/
<schemacs> newbuntu2: I'm not really an expert on these matters. I'm thinking about creating a perl script with zenity.
<schemacs> newbuntu2: my problem is a nice interface for WPA.
<nickrud> orudie: not line 1, line 2. it needs to be below #! /bin/sh
<SpookyET> Firefox 3 Beta 3 on the left. Firefox 3 Beta 4 with Profile Guided Optimisations on the right: http://www.paste2.org/p/15666  I'll you judge.
<bluefoxx_> are there any female english voices for any of the voice synthesizers for linux?
<schemacs> bluefoxx, there are some nice proprietary ones.
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59336/ and now my bind9.prerm looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59337/
<bluefoxx_> schemacs: im looking to avoid spending money i dont have...trying to survive and save for a better nvidia...
<TaRDy> is there a "home" button on firefox 3?
<ng0n> i can't figure out the sound problem i have.
<ng0n> i either get really scratchy sound, or perfect sound.
<ng0n> on the same client.
<ptn107> TaRDy: i think its on the bookmarks toolbar now
<schemacs> bluefoxx: I don't think they cost any money. They are just not opensource/freesoftware.
<schemacs> bluefoxx: http://accessibility.kde.org/developer/kttsd/
<ng0n> can't figure out what toggles the interference.
<legend2440> bluefoxx doesn't festival have female voices?
<nickrud> orudie: try moving the exit 0 below the set -e . That is freaking weird to me at this moment
<bluefoxx_> legend2440: i dont think so, checked...
<J-_laptop> !lamp > NeT_DeMoN_
<NeT_DeMoN_> !lamp
<ubot3> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<J-_laptop> lol
<NeT_DeMoN_> haha
<TaRDy> thank you ptn107, seems kind of foolish they couldnt afford that little icon/button
<legend2440> bluefoxx http://www.festvox.org/voicedemos.html some of the demo voices are female
<ptn107> TaRDy: yeah I agree
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59338/
<nickrud> orudie: much better. Check that /etc/init.d/bind9 is gone
<orudie> nickrud: yup gone
<nickrud> orudie: now, shutdown should proceed normally
<legend2440> bluefoxx you install the male and female voice in synaptic  for example festvox-italp16k is female italian voice
<orudie> nick: yes shut down was nice and quick, what about MySQL is that gonna work ?
<J-_laptop> !md5 > NeT_DeMoN_
<nickrud> orudie: boot up, lets see what happens
<orudie> nickrud: MySQL database server - FAIL
<Black_Magic> Well err when i try and do dist-upgrade it gives me error authenticating packages:evolution,evolution-common.evolution-exchange,evolution-plugins,foomatic-db-hpijs,gthumb,hpijs,hplip,kaffeine,network-manager,network-manager-gnome,ubuntu-desktop,ubuntu-docs,wine
<orudie> nickrud: i think it all has to do with ip change
<orudie> nickrud: or resolvconf
<nickrud> orudie: could be. Did you define a specific network ip for mysql in it's config
<Black_Magic> Also, How do i get OpenGL Games to work? usualy when i start them they like flicker in and out not even in  there desinated window
<snarkster> has anyone figured out Mach64 driver yet
<orudie> nickrud: no, just installed didnt change anything everything on default
<pdb> why do I have to reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot?  The config file doesn't change, but it doesn't recognize the nvidia option til i reinstall it after a boot.
<nickrud> orudie: I didn't think you did anything. And setting up your external connection shouldn't affect mysql at all. I mean, I used that exact setup with mysql just fine. Thinking, sorta
<TaRDy> does amarok not handle wma files?
<bluefoxx_> ok, what do i do to make a command loop until i hit control+c?
<FXRS> I need to fix my flash player for firefox and not sure how. lol
<TaRDy> while { 1 } ?
<snarkster> TaRDy: need to install w32codecs
<orudie> nickrud: is there a way to reinstall mysql without making changes to the current database ?
<FXRS> I just get a black box now and to get the flash to work I have to click on it and then it opens in a seperate window named gnash
<TaRDy> bluefoxx_, are you quitting the whole program with ctrl+c?
<fbc> i love ubuntu... it rocks!!!
<nickrud> orudie: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0 , it'll ask if you want to remove the databases. Say no. Then sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<bluefoxx_> TaRDy:i want to have espeak repeat something over and over until i kill it
<orudie> nickrud: lol ok
<TaRDy> bluefoxx_, I would try while { 1 } { commands? }
<bluefoxx_> TaRDy: kk, ty
<Black_Magic> Hello?
<compbrain> Black_Magic: hi
<snarkster> hello Black_Magic
<snarkster> aRIZONA?
<snarkster> Im in Arizona
<Black_Magic> compbrain: I just need to figure out why most MMPORG Games i play like Regnum Online Lastchaos always flicker in and out and its unplayable it doesnt show in the window its supposed to is there a fix for that?
<snarkster> are you using wine?
<zero88> Is there a LOG or a file that contains everything that you download with apt-get?
<FXRS> Why does install swf-player require half my system to be removed?
<zero88> Is there a LOG or a file that contains everything that you download with apt-get? I mean at least WHAT you downloaded. Not the actual files
<orudie> nickrud: uninstalled successfull, while installing the last few lines look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59339/
<rara> tsunade
<zcat[1]> zero88: /var/log/apt/term.log
<zPliskiN> for some reasons now my pc is extremely slow. is there a way to see what is slowing the pc down ?
<zero88> zcat[1], thanks
<Starnestommy> zPliskiN: try system > administration > system monitor
<blackvd> can someone please explain to me how to get a decent wi-fi manager cause the one gnome comes with simply doesn't work ..at all ...ever. Thanks.
<snarkster> Has anyone figured out how to get 3d on a mach64 chip?
<nickrud> orudie: did you do a purge?
<bluefoxx_> ok, found it :)
<snarkster> blackvd what do you mean it doesnt work?
<bluefoxx_>  while true; do sleep $((RANDOM/1000)) && espeak -s 130 "all your base are belongs to us" ; done
<TaRDy> snarkster, do you know the package name for w32codecs or where to find them?
<compbrain> Black_Magic: native linux games? wine emulated games? what video driver?
<zero88> zcat[1], how about other then just today. Like the past month or so
<nickrud> orudie: because, there should have been no stop if you did separate remove --purge and then install
<snarkster> you can get them from the mplayer webpage or goto medibuntu repo
<stephans> does anyone know how i can configure banshee in greater detail?
<Black_Magic> compbrain, Linux Native games and Wine Emulated games...
<zcat[1]> zero88: /var/log/apt/term.log.* (compressed archives of all the older stuff
<zero88> zcat[1], gotcha thanks alot
<snarkster> smoke break!
<zPliskiN> is 100 processes a lot ?
<blackvd> snarkster: well for one it constantly ask for the passphrase for the connection even though I've entered it about a dozen times. Also it disconnects every few seconds and the connection drops in and out.
<zcat[1]> I have 136 processes right now..
<Starnestommy> zPliskiN: that sounds about average
<zcat[1]> that's about average for a GUI desktop I think
<zPliskiN> u have that xorg processe that takes 300 000 of vmsize
<zPliskiN> i have*
<orudie> nickrud: yes i typed this sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<orudie> nickrud: and then this sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion haben die 8 Datenbanken, die Tracker in ~/.cache/tracker/ anlegt, im einzelnen?
<zcat[1]> !de | bullgard4
<ubot3> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nickrud> orudie: do this for me:   sudo apt-get remove  --purge mysql-server-5.0 && sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0  , and pastebin the complete output
<jpastore> is there an easy way to take an iso and write to a thumb drive so it's a bootable image?
<zcat[1]> jpastore: there's an isotousb script somewhere..
<bullgard4> zcat[1]:  What is the function of each of the 8 databases which Tracker sets up in ~/.cache/tracker/ ?
<jpastore> zcat thanks I'll look for it
<petercoh7> Hi
 * petercoh7 brand new ubuntu user
<zcat[1]> jpastore: google 'iso2usb .. there's a bunch of references to it, somewhere in there..
<petercoh7> I can't believe I didn't discover ubuntu earlier
<zcat[1]> http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh  !! bing!
<bluefoxx_> ok...so i figured out so far that the $((RANDOM/<number>)) randomizes a number up to the specified one, but how can i give it a range? say i wanted it to choose a random number between 37 and 162?
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59340/
<rara> tsunade
<Murali> Hi
<petercoh7> hey murali
<Murali> Hi petercoh7
<Black_Magic> compbrain, so....? i think it has to do with graphical drivers im using but it has to be a  way around that..
<petercoh7> <--- brand new ubuntu user
<bbryant> has anyone seen a workaround for the bugs with bittorrent and wireless cards?
<Murali> Can any chat with me
<petercoh7> murali sure
<zcat[1]> petercoh7: the feeling wears off, you find out that ubuntu has bugs too and is just another OS :)
<petercoh7> you're chatting now
<petercoh7> zcat, true, but the cool factor is really high
<Cpudan80> petercoh7: Welcome to the club lol
<tonyyarusso> Murali, petercoh7: This channel is for support only - general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<orudie> petercoh7: congrads, me too, i'm not only new ubuntu user i'm also a new linux user lol
<Murali> OK
<petercoh7> I'm actually a vet unix user
<petercoh7> but it's been a really long time
<bbryant> had tape monkeys back then, eh?
<petercoh7> yup
<orudie> petercoh7: i'm like the #1 noob here
<zPliskiN> whats the command to see what starts @ startup
 * petercoh7 dusts off his Unix Manual
 * petercoh7 grins
<bbryant> zPliskiN:  find /etc/ |egrep -i "^/etc/rc"
<orudie> petercoh7: i'm a vet windows user lol
<zero88> Is there a Package for Dev-C++ ?
<petercoh7> I've got Virtualbox running with WinXP Pro
<Murali> Petercoh7 i wanted to chat with you. Can you??
<bbryant> zero88: no, because dev-c++ isn't cross compatible i don't think
<bbryant> *cross platform
<bbryant> Code::Blocks is though
<zero88> ya it is
<zero88> or maybe not
<bbryant> it's not
<zero88> bbryant, would you happen to know of something like dev-C++ for linux?
<bbryant> Code::Blocks
<petercoh7> murali, check out your PM window
<Starnestommy> zero88: maybe eclipse or kdevelop
<zero88> Starnestommy, k thanks
<bbryant> http://www.codeblocks.org/
<Newbuntu2> how do I connect to a wireless network??
<nickrud> orudie:  sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0 mysql-common mysql-client-5.0  libmysqlclient15off  , making sure all the mysql stuff is gone
<zero88> Newbuntu2, got to System > Administration > Network
<orudie> nickrud: not my database though .... ? really dont want to loose that
<Onyx> I'm looking for some information on kmdr-executor... does anyone know what package this program lives in?
<Johnuah> can I install a mail server in ubuntu desktop??
<zero88> Newbuntu2, Do you see a wireless Connection there?
<nickrud> orudie: no, again you will get asked about the databases
<Newbuntu2> zero88: yes, roaming
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: yes
<orudie> nickrud:k let me try
<co_kesepian> tsunade
<zero88> Newbuntu2, click on it and edit it
<Johnuah> tony, could you provide me any info about that, i'm really a newer
<[dcr]> Newbuntu2: if you're using a laptop like i am and you are having problems connecting to a wireless network, what i did to fix mine (cause i had a problem too)  was reset my pc and my router and then everything seemed to fall into place. Thats from my own, if you've tried and it dont help, than i'm sorry to bug ya ^^;;
<bbryant> has anyone found a workaround for the bittorrent error with wireless cards?
<petercoh7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices#head-a54b0d9ad3156fc55d6af2185e0a2f96f9d5d5b9
<petercoh7> check out the section on wireless networking
<orudie> nickrud: same thing bro :(
<Newbuntu2> zero88: I can disable roaming, but there is nothing on the essid pulldown list
<nickrud> I didn't say to reinstall!
<zero88> Newbuntu2, highlight the wireless connection, and click on Properties. check the box Enable this connection. and fill out the info for the wireless ESSID and Key
<nickrud> orudie: I didn't say reinstall!
<[dcr]> bbryant: you know, you just made me realise why my bittorent didnt work >.> if you find any info lemme in on it xD i kept using vmware windows to get torrents lol
<orudie> nickrud: ooooh sorry, ok
<zero88> Newbuntu2, ok. Open a terminal and type     iwconfig  and post it here.   !pastebin
<nickrud> orudie: so, run that same removal, and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Johnuah> could anyone provide me any info about that, i'm really a newer
<zero88> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bbryant> [dcr]: I didn't think of trying torrents through vmware
<bbryant> thanks
<Johnuah> ubuntu desktop with mail server, any one ??
<bbryant> Johnuah: sure
<bbryant> i'll take one
<schemacs> Does ubuntu support Xen stuffs?
<Johnuah> tks
<[dcr]> no problem bbryant
<Newbuntu2> zero88: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59341/
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: Click the little "Help" bubble in your panel, and go to Advanced Topics > Installing Server Applications > Email Services
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59342/\
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59342/
<zero88> Newbuntu2, hm, let me think about this. You have a wireless option becuase your system sees your wireless card, but you cant see any wireless networks..
<Starnestommy> schemacs: it does.
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: It's all in the documentation that comes pre-installed.
<ngabriel__> is there something special i need to do in order to share a mounted usb hdd using samba?  Unlike my other shares, this one seems to force me to enter a password when you connect to it
<Johnuah> tony, but do that mail server have the function of web browser?
<zero88> Newbuntu2, do you know what kind of card you have?
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: What do you mean?  A mail server and a web browser are two different applications...
<nickrud> ok, now the output of   dpkg -l '*mysql*' | grep ^ii
<Newbuntu2> zero88: its an EUB362. I'm using ndiswrapper
<Johnuah> Tony: I knew that , but I just want to combine them. alike exchange
<zero88> Newbuntu2, oh ok. So have you gotten it to work at all yet?
<neeto> Does anyone know of a way to make my PCI wifi card broadcast itself as a wireless AP?
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: Well, courier might work for you.  Otherwise you can always add on the webmail service of your choice - roundcube is pretty for that.
<orudie> nickrud: i get no output upon dpkg -l '*mysql*' | grep ^ii
<Newbuntu2> zero88: just installed it
<nickrud> ok, good. Now, ls -l /etc/mysql
<Johnuah> Tony: and tech detail link??
<zero88> Newbuntu2, Have you rebooted the system yet. better yet what does this command say.    Ndiswrapper -l
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59343/
<bullgard4> zcat[1]:  What is the function of each of the 8 databases which Tracker sets up in ~/.cache/tracker/ ?
<Newbuntu2> zero88: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59345/
<xb3rt> In ubuntu when i minimize or exit a window and the bottom part fades back while its going away, is their a way to get different animations for that
<nickrud> orudie: sudo rm -r /etc/mysql , we want to delete that directory
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Courier, http://www.roundcube.net/
<orudie> nickrud: done, deleted
<rebo123> Hello!
<bullgard4> What does 'FF' stand for in the line 'N: Name="Power Button (FF)"' of cat /proc/bus/input/devices?
<Johnuah> Tony: that's so kink of you. appreciately the given info you provided
<nickrud> orudie: ok, now we have a clean slate. sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: good luck :)
<Johnuah> and are they all free ?
<orudie> nickrud: ok /me crossing fingures
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: Of course.
<zero88> Newbuntu2, well to tell you the truth I dont think i could help you any more. Im stuck pretty much at the same location as you. Ndiswrapper says the same thing for me, but i could never connect. Myc ard lets me see wireless networks but cant connect. My advice for you is to go to Ndiswrapper website. and somewhere i think in the Q/A's or somewhere, it will tell you specifics for your card. For my card it told me i can only see net
<zero88> works, but canot connect
<orudie> nickrud: FAIL
<rebo123> I am having trouble connecting to my wireless network. The network tray item finds the access point, and shows a strong signal. I use a 128-bit WEP key on my network, and I enter it into the box that comes up. There is no connection, and a while later, the box pops up again. I am 100% positive that the password is correct, because I can turn on 'show key' to verify it. What could be the problem?
<idyllic> Newbuntu2: erm, try sudo dhclient wlan0 ... just my 2c
<rebo123> I should note that everything works fine in Windows.
<bullgard4> What is the function of each of the 8 databases which Tracker sets up in ~/.cache/tracker/ ?
<formolQC> hi.  i've a stupid question.  i'm searching since 30 minutes and want to go to sleep.  please help me...
<formolQC> how to do normal page numbering in open office????
<Johnuah> roundcube lokks very well, but does it support pop3 receiving
<nickrud> orudie: I'm at a loss then. to me, there's no rational reason you would have a non-working mysql. The last option is to mysqldump your database , remove the databases, and reload it.
<zcat[1]> Newbuntu2 / zero88: my advice would be to run away from ndiz if at all possible .. try to use he free drivers with fwcutter if possible.. buy a different card if you have to. ndis is not a very good solution imho
<xb3rt> How do i customize the animation of a window closing?  is their somewhere i can get different themes for this
<orudie> nickrud: so maybe we should configure the /etc/network/interfaces to default ?
<snarkster> ndiswrapper -i <windows .inf file>
<KyoMetal> hola
<nickrud> orudie: you can try that. I don't see what effect it could have, but you're welcome to try
<zcat[1]> just my 5c though.. ymmv :)
<snarkster> iwconfig wlan0 essid <network name>
<snarkster> dhclient wlan0
<orudie> nickrud: so how would the default interfaces look like ?
<rebo123> snarkster, is that for me?
<idyllic> formolQC: Insert -> Fields -> Page Number/Page Count
<nickrud> orudie. you can back up the /etc/network/interfaces file , then  all it needs to have .... you didn't remove auto lo <newline> iface lo iet loopback , did you?
<rebo123> o.
<nickrud> orudie: iface lo inet loopback, that is
<snarkster> who ever wanted ndiswrapper stuff
<snarkster> i used to use ndiswrapper all the time, till my cardbus died
<orudie> nickrud: i did, i showed you what my interfaces looks like
<orudie> nickrud: let me paste you everything i have in there
<nickrud> orudie: ah, damn I thought you were just showing me what you had added ;)
<orudie> nickrud: lol
<snarkster> anyone know anything about mach64 video card driver?
<Newbuntu2> zero88: what is the bootloader part in http://www.keenansystems.com/nub362_eub362_linux_ndiswrapper_driver_howto.htm
<Johnuah> hey ,tony , are you still here?
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: yep
<nickrud> orudie: add those two lines:    auto lo     <nl>    iface lo inet loopback
<orudie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59346/ this is what i have
<Johnuah> I got some confusion. Rouncude is likely not supporting the POP3
<orudie> nickrud: could you just pastebin it to me what the whole thing should be  plz ?
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: Hmm, you might be right about that.  /me looks
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59347/
<Johnuah> ..
<zero88> Newbuntu2,  let me see
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: looks like it's IMAP only, yes.
<Black_Magic> I still cant seem to get the drivers to work for me.... im using ATI Drivers with AIGLX and i cant seem to get  any games to run MMPORG Games like Regnum Online (linux Native) Lastchaos (Wine Emulated) they just flicker in and out on desktop or over the window instead of the  window its supposed to be in  and leaving it unplayable...
<zero88> Newbuntu2,  not sure, did you not do that part?
<Johnuah> so, is there any solution which can support both IMAP and POP3? and easy to be deposit
<orudie> nickrud: done, thax for being so patient with me
<nickrud> orudie: all good now?
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: courier should do both - never tried it personally, but it's very common.
<orudie> nickrud: well how can i just attempt to start the server without having to reinstall it , or should i reinstall it ?
<Newbuntu2> zero88: no, I'm not sure what it means/what I'm supposed to type. I don't have a command called load_fw_ar5523
<nickrud> orudie:    sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a  should finish the install, and start it up
<Johnuah> Tony: on my opnion, Courier will not work well untill some other server have been added in, do that?
<Black_Magic> nickrud, you have any idea about helping meh?
<RyanRyan52> How can I contact the repo administrators? I am getting an error while I am trying to mirror ubuntu's packages that is preventing me from getting updates.
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: say what?  courier is modular, so you add the pieces you need (pop3 support and webmail I think are some of the modules)
<orudie> nickrud: orudie@ubuntu:/etc/network$ sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<orudie> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<zero88> Newbuntu2,  im not sure. not sure what a bootloader is
<tonyyarusso> RyanRyan52: first, what mirror, second, what error?
<RyanRyan52> orudie: dpkg-reconfigure
<nickrud> Black_Magic: I don't use the new ati drivers because they aren't packaged up with ubuntu. I stick with ubuntu packages so I can have a similar system to most users here
<nickrud> orudie: doh.  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<[dcr]> I never realised how fast linux was until i turned everything down(graphics and such) and now its like 10x faster than being 100x faster than windows already lol
<RyanRyan52> tonyyarusso: wrong sha1, I tried with open source labs, archive.ubuntu.org, and mirrors.kernel.org
<tonyyarusso> RyanRyan52: on a particular package / section?
<tonyyarusso> RyanRyan52: there is an ubuntu-mirrors mailing list, iirc
<Black_Magic> nickrud, well i have no idea how to go back....so im stuck with these..i just wantd to test them out to see how they compared to the other drivers if i can fix the OpenGL problem with the flickering and stuff they work really well do the other drivers have AIGLX? if so im switching back that was the main reason i switched to these because they let me have direct rendering and compiz somtimes acts nicer
<Johnuah> Ok, Tony, could you help me to figur out how many modular should I install first . To make the IMAP and POP3 workable
<RyanRyan52> tonyyarusso: http://pastebin.ca/939316
<RyanRyan52> its on those 2 packages
<orudie> nickrud: still FAIL, but i think we should do something for the changes of interfaces to take affect
<Black_Magic> nickrud, sorry about the long typing flood i just feel like typing to day and its lagging a little because i havent turned the window with the game down and its kinda stuck im opening gnome-system monitor so i can fix it wel...if you fidn anyone that can help me please check
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<prasanna> hey guys, i had this 'glowing' effect around my windows, but after changin the them, i seemed to have lost it
<prasanna> is there away to get it back
<tonyyarusso> RyanRyan52: probably better to contact the package maintainer in that case.
<RyanRyan52> okay, thanks
<Black_Magic> prasanna, it was Window Reflection try and enable im pretty sure that was what the effect was called
<zedster_> prasanna: you got emerald installed ?
<prasanna> not that i know
<prasanna> i just installed ubuntu
<nickrud> Black_Magic: all I can suggest  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx libgl1-mesa-glx  libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dev
<prasanna> it was there when i booted
<nickrud> orudie: do.  sudo ifup lo
<Black_Magic> nickrud, i just want the older drivers back... what does uname -r do?
<tonyyarusso> Johnuah: I'm guessing you want courier-base courier-doc courier-imap courier-imap-ssl courier-maildrop courier-mta courier-mta-ssl courier-pop courier-pop-ssl courier-ssl courier-webadmin sqwebmail (the -doc package will give you better info)
<nickrud> Black_Magic: it matches the running kernel, using that makes sure you get the right packages for the kernel you are using
<nickrud> Black_Magic: if you run   uname -r   in a terminal, you'll see what it fills out the name with
<orudie> nickrud: did that, all went ok MySQL is working, however now my forum from my website is gone
<Black_Magic> nickrud, Oh ok why reinstall new kernal and moduels? would that maybe fix my sometimes internet problem? since it reinstalls moduels? and kernal?
<nickrud> orudie: when you did the purge, you said no when it asked about removing the database?
<Johnuah> ok , got it
<orudie> nickrud: said no
<DaemonLee> Hey, anyone got a minute to help me, real fast?
<nickrud> Black_Magic: it might. No idea where your internet problem is
<tonyyarusso> DaemonLee: ask your question and you'll find out
<Black_Magic> nickrud, well it doesnt connect to internet where is if i switched to another OS it would connect to the wireless network right there..
<nickrud> orudie: you might have to reconnect up your databases. But it's getting very late here
<Black_Magic> nickrud, i think it has something to do with wep but i dont get it because it worked before.
<DaemonLee> I got a AMD Turion x2 64-bit processor, and it won't adjust it's CPU Freq to anything higher then 800mhz, and I don't know how to adjust it.
<Black_Magic> nickrud, Reinstallation of xorg-driver-fglrx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<nickrud> Black_Magic: I am pretty much clueless about wireless, on my machine it Works for Me™ I consider it black magic
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Black_Magic
<ubot3> Black_Magic: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Black_Magic> !worksforme |nickrud
<ubot3> nickrud: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Black_Magic> nickrud, :p ;)
<orudie> nickrud: ok thanx for your help, same here i'm exhausted
<nickrud> Black_Magic: precisely ;)
<orudie> nickrud: thanx for your time and help
<nickrud> orudie: I'll be back about 16 hrs
<nickrud> orudie: yw.
<sap>  Hi, which external program should I use in "Sound playing method" for alerts etc. of my xchat ?
<DaemonLee> Problem: I got a AMD Turion x2 64-bit processor, and it won't adjust it's CPU Freq to anything higher then 800mhz, and I don't know how to adjust it.
<zedster_> DaemonLee: you have the freq tool installed?
<DaemonLee> zedster_, No. Where can I get that?
<zedster_> I can't find the exact title, google
<ecubuntu> hey guys, can you help me with something ? http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2363/2328575302_c2660a1ae8_o.png
<DaemonLee> Is it CPUFreq?
<zedster_> DaemonLee: cpufreq-selector is part of it
<zedster_> DaemonLee: sudo apt-get cpufreq-selector and see if that works
<DaemonLee> zedster_, It's CPUFreqD
<zedster_> more then one program than
<DaemonLee> Yeah.
<DaemonLee> there is no cpufreq-selector
<egc> i think im tired
<egc> pz
<zedster_> DaemonLee: that one replaces the powernowd, not worth it
<zedster_> mine plays nice
<prasanna> sorry i cant get that 'glow' back
<prasanna> i think the effect is called 'window decoration'
<prasanna> but i enable it and its still not there
<DaemonLee> Haha, thanks Zedster.
<zedster_> prasanna: do you have emerald installed
<DaemonLee> I just installed the new one.
<DaemonLee> lol
<zedster_> DaemonLee: its ok its linux I did 3 installs before I got it stable
<prasanna> zedster, i jus installed ubuntu, so i'm not entirely sure
<prasanna> how do i check?
<DaemonLee> Yeah, this is my first time, installing it on a laptop.
<DaemonLee> PITA so far.
<zedster_> prasanna: ok, you have compiz
<Johnuah> sudo apt-get install postfix . after this command line echo me that: unable to find the source
<DaemonLee> zedster_, Where can I access cpufreqd?
<prasanna> yes
<zedster_> umm... I think sudo apt-get should work
<zedster_> Prasanna, I think you had a theme
<prasanna> ya and i changed the theme
<cuack> Br0k3N OK
<zedster_> thats what did it
<prasanna> is there away i could get that glow effect back
<Br0k3N> cuack,
<Br0k3N> lol
<Br0k3N> xD
<Br0k3N> cuack, do you can speaking in english ?
<cuack> NO
<Johnuah> umm... I think sudo apt-get should work : it's not work
<Br0k3N> cuack, polp!
<Br0k3N> xD
<cuack> GRINGOS Y LA CTM
<zedster_> prasanna: install emerald if you don't have it and use it to edit the theme
<zedster_> all I can telll you
<zedster_> got to go
<prasanna> ok
<cuack> Br0k3N GRINGOS Y LA CTM
<Br0k3N> xD
<Hobbsee> right then?
<Cpudan80> that was... interesting...
<jscinoz> i have a folder containing a number of avi files, with the names 201.avi through to 211.avi, is it possible to use something like "cp 2[04-11].avi target" to copy only 204.avi through 211.avi?
<Black_Magic> jscinoz: All you have to do is open terminal cd to the director with it do cp * .avi <destination directory>
<Johnuah> sudo apt-get does not work
<Black_Magic> jscinoz: The * acts as a wild card meaning move everything with the extension .avi
<jscinoz> Black_magic, i know but i dont want it to copy 200,201,202,203 .avi, i want just 204 through 211
<jscinoz> is there a regexp of somekind that can be used in cp to do this
<Black_Magic> jscinoz:just chnage the extention of the ones you dont want...
<xb3rt> How do i get rid of my laptops sony bootsplash screen
<jscinoz> >_<
<sap> Hi, where can I find default sounds in ubuntu ..like "beeps" and stuff .?
<Black_Magic> xb3rt, i think that is your Bios Boot screen
<Flannel> xb3rt: BIOS usually
<xb3rt> ok
<Black_Magic> Flannel, is there a way to upgrade your Bios?
<Black_Magic> Flannel, to the newest one to your brand of computer like Sony AMD Toshiba Ect?
<Flannel> Black_Magic: That depends on your situation.  Usually yes.
<xb3rt> Flannel: do you know how to modify a windows exit animation in ubuntu
<jscinoz> sap, /usr/share/sounsd
<jscinoz> sap, sorry /usr/share/sounds
<sap> jscinoz, k lemme check that out
<Flannel> xb3rt: Windows exit animation?  The bitmap thing?  That, and the bootup one, are just images stored places.  But no, I don't know the specifics.
<Black_Magic> Flannel, explain please i'm intrigued
<xb3rt> Flannel: like when i exit a window in linux it fads out as its going away
<xb3rt> fades
<Flannel> Black_Magic: You update your BIOS by following whatever instructions your MoBo MFC has.  Usually by booting to an image.
<Flannel> xb3rt: Oh.  No, I have no idea.
<Black_Magic> Flannel,...i was lost at MoBo...
<Flannel> Black_Magic: You go to your mother board's website, and follow their instructions for updating your BIOS
<Black_Magic> Flannel, ok thanks sorry for being so difficult im good with linux but not that good :p
<sap> jscinoz, ty for that . surprisingly it has lots of kde sounds loaded , considering that i use gnome basically .
<DaemonLee> Okay. Now, who can help me open CPUFreq, I tried to sudo it in Yakuake, but it gives me nothing. Just accepts the command.
<jscinoz> :P
<combatwombat> server irc.partyvan.org
<combatwombat> lolz
<combatwombat> my bad
<cyberjames> combatwombat: are you promoter
<combatwombat> cyberjames, PMed you
<vsftpd> !8.04 beta
<ubot3> Factoid 8.04 beta not found
<vsftpd> !8.04
<ubot3> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<vsftpd> k
<sap> gee.. omg .. I loaded a sound file for playing and the sound turns out v garbled and jittered , basically noise. why would this be so?  (for xchat sound playing options i.e. )
<xb3rt> Is their a way to get Avant Window Manager to load on start
<nirupama> how to customize ubiquity
<Greyfox> Hey folks, "delete" works fine in my Terminal app, but whenever I use nano or vi in my vps, I have to resort to ctrl+h, any clue on how to fix that?
<sexy__> does anyone have problems with custom cursors only working over firefox?
<nirupama> how to customize ubiquity
<Black_Magic> Also, Can some one tell me how to revert to original FGLRX drivers after using the ATI Open Source ones for testing reasons
<Black_Magic> And how to enable AIGLX with those
<sexy__> i have custom cursors from gnome-look.org but they only become visible when i hover my mouse over firefox
<sexy__> and thats almost all my cursors act that way
<Black_Magic> sexy__, I have the same exact problem...try using FailSafe gnome for a sec and see if it stays the same color
<sexy__> Black_Magic: how do i do that?
<Black_Magic> sexy__, i dont seem to have that problem with AIGLX i think its regular gnome and xgl gnome mixing together...
<Black_Magic> sexy__, Well when you login choose session then failsafe gnome then login like regular
<sexy__> Black_Magic: im using compiz
<sexy__> oh i see its probably compiz messing it up
<sexy__> thanks black magic
<captine> hi all.  anyone able to help with nice gui tool for connecting to encrypted wifi?  Am using windows in a hostel in San Fran, but would like to Sync my evolution mail.  Cannot connect to wifi in ubuntu.
<jga23> whats the best filesystem to use for a removable hd?
<Black_Magic> sexy__, yea that what i was meaning if it works with out compiz enabled its just gnome and compiz mixing failsafe turns off any scripts that usualy start that are added on like compiz
<DaemonLee> jga23, I like FAT32.
<Black_Magic> sexy__so if your normal session isnt working failsafe usually will
<sexy__> Black_Magic: i see i hope compiz and gnome become more friendly with one another so that one could enjoy the beauty of having good quality customization of there gui
<captine> jga23, i am not sure, but am interested.  please let me know if you find out??
<Black_Magic> sexy__, lol i loves it too failsafe after using compiz isnt exactly heaven you know? so i just customized the gnome panels with a nice sky picture so it looks nice and added some cool backup themes for metacy ;)
<xb3rt> whats hotmails pop address
<murlidhar> well i am trying to activate equalizer in exaile.
<murlidhar> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer-plugins-bad
<murlidhar> anyideas?
<Black_Magic> xb3rt, you sound verry suspicious with that question...just saying.
<Black_Magic> xb3rt: you know people are gunna ask your reason right...?
<xb3rt> im trying to set it up on evolution
<xb3rt> i have multiple accounts
<DaemonLee> xb3rt, You cannot, unless you pay. I believe.
<murlidhar> xb3rt, there is pop address for free hotmail accounts. only paid accounts have it.
<Flannel> DaemonLee, xb3rt, if you have an old hotmail account, you still can.  Assuming you got grandfathered in.
<Black_Magic> xb3rt: Yea thats correct Hotmail started charing for using things like outlook to get mail using a program on your computer
<xb3rt> i have a very old account
<sexy__> Black_Magic: lol i know i know but hey its still a developing process in the future i think everyones gonna use ubuntu just for the fact of how u can make it look how u want well at least ill be using it for that plus the great benefits of linux but yeah i turned off compiz set the theme to none and the curosor works 100%
<Flannel> xb3rt: Google is probably your best bet.
<murlidhar> xb3rt, so google it then . i am sure u will find
<xb3rt> i did, i found it
<xb3rt> but its POP3 and evolution says POP
<xb3rt> probly wont work
<murlidhar> its one and the same
<Black_Magic> sexy__, i never seen so many needed programs and things that are so small im used to downloading like 1GIG to get something like a Kernal for windows or something or like 500MB just for one program... things like that it surprizes me that an update of 350 programs was only about 200MB..
<Black_Magic> Can some one please tell me how to get older FGLRX drivers back....the ati ones are on my nerve right now.
<murlidhar> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer-plugins-bad
<murlidhar> anyideas?
<jga23> is there any way to recover the space from the lost+found folder?
<Flannel> murlidhar: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<xb3rt> murlidhar: what are you doing, i just installed the good, bad, and ugly earlier
<murlidhar> gutsy
<xb3rt> I have the same thing
<sexy__> Black_Magic: yeah its amazing, thats the beauty of this distro, things install fast and easy i love it.  this updates like nothing, its so light and easy on ur pc unlike vista or windows thats just eats up your system.. this actually is the REAL WAY of updating an OS were it makes ur system feel faster unlike vista etc
<murlidhar> xb3rt, sorry i couldn't make a thing out of your comment.
<Black_Magic> sexy__, Mmhmm ;)
<xb3rt> murlidhar, i was just asking what problems you were having with it
<Black_Magic> Guess no one knows
<sexy__> Black_Magic: cant wait for hardy heron
<Flannel> murlidhar: That package doesn't exist in Gutsy, or any other version it seems.  What are you looking for?
<Black_Magic> sexy__, its gunna be out in a couple weeks you can upgrade now.
<xb3rt> I just did a sudo apt-get install bitchx       and it installed, but now its nowhere to be found
<Flannel> sexy__, Black_Magic, Hardy is currently ALPHA software.  Being alpha, it is changing in stability from day to day.  Its strongly recommended you don't update unless you know you want to.
<sexy__> Black_Magic: i can update now? but will it update to the official release when the offical release comes out?
<Javid> Every time I apt-get install anything, it tries to reinstall vmware-server and then errors out on me. How do I knock vmware-server out of the install queue so it doesn't keep doing that?
<Spiritual> please, how can I add a printer in ubuntu (in network) where it is connected at a windows 2000 professional?
<sexy__> Flannel: i see thats true thanks for the tip
<Black_Magic> sexy__, just keep up with the updates after you upgrade now if you keep up with updates you will have the official release
<Flannel> xb3rt: BitchX or bitchx will start it.
<xb3rt> Flannel: ok, ty
<sexy__> Black_Magic: awesome its worth a try, plus if i mess up its so easy to get back to where i left my distro as
<Flannel> jga23: just delete the stuff that's in there.
<Spiritual> who can help me?
<Black_Magic> sexy__, please visit #Ubuntu+1 for official support for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron
<Flannel> !ask | Spiritual
<ubot3> Spiritual: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Spiritual> please, how can I add a printer in ubuntu (in network) where it is connected at a windows 2000 professional?
<sexy__> Black_Magic: thanks black magic
<Javid> Every time I apt-get install anything, it tries to reinstall vmware-server and then errors out on me. How do I knock vmware-server out of the install queue so it doesn't keep doing that?
<Spiritual> I've asked
<Black_Magic> sexy__,yw
<Javid> I'd paste the stuff it's saying but then ten thousand neckbeards would have heart attacks that I dare offend their delicate eyes with three lines of text.
<xoz> Javid: apt-get remove it first
<Black_Magic> !ati > Darkmystere
<murlidhar_> sorry lag problem
<Javid> xoz: I kinda need it though, and it works fine, so I don't know why it keeps installing again
<nonix4> "The Massachusetts police state has already banned the company" - umm, can you spot where I read wrong? :)
<nonix4> xchan :(
<murlidhar_> xb3rt, Flannel any ideas how to solve my problem.
<xoz> Javid: what about pin it?
<Javid> hmm
<xb3rt> Flannel: bitchx is terminal based?
<Spiritual> how can I add a printer in ubuntu (in network) where it is connected at a windows 2000 professional?
<Parsec300> Guys, if you have installed 8.04 Alpha 5 and do all the updates when it is released, you would have the same as the final, right?
<prince_jammys> xb3rt yes
<murlidhar_> Parsec300, yes
<Parsec300> murlidhar, thx
<Flannel> xb3rt: it is.
<Flannel> murlidhar_: That package doesn't exist in Gutsy, or any other version it seems.  What are you looking for?
<nonix4> Parsec300: well, user accounts created in alpha 5 may have some defaults that differ from the ones that'd be created w/ final...
<murlidhar_> Flannel, i am looking to activate equalizer in exaile media player'
<murlidhar_> Flannel, it says that GStreamer equalizer is not available.  It can be found in gstreamer-plugins-bad 0.10.5.
<murlidhar_> damn the lag.
<Flannel> murlidhar_: I don't see any package like that.... well, anywhere.
<murlidhar_> Flannel, me too don;t see any package . i went to channel exaile for some help lets see if i get any info on that.
<rhineheart_m> where to download driver for atheros 5007eg wireless?
<Byron> Hi, how do i uninstall a video card driver? (one i installed from the nvidia website)
<Flannel> murlidhar_: That's probably the best place to go.  It's certianly not an Ubuntu package, its not in debian, and it's not in medibuntu either.
<xb3rt> Whats the best way to run WoW on linux
<Flannel> xb3rt: wine.  It works really well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<xb3rt> Flannel: the crappy thing is i bought it from a direct download
<Flannel> xb3rt: I have no idea what that means.  Wine is still the best method though.  You might be able to get additional wine support (to resolve whatever direct download issues you have) in #winehq
<LogicalDash> I've got an ATI card and fglrx installed, but i keep getting errors to the effect that there's no direct rendering device. What does that mean?
<xb3rt> Flannel: it just means that i dont actually have the game, I paid to download the install file, but that should still work in wine
<Flannel> xb3rt: that's correct.
<xb3rt> Flannel: i just changed my user login name, and now my sudo password doesnt work.....how do i go about fixing that
<xb3rt> /etc/passwd ?
<Flannel> xb3rt: type 'groups' are you in the admin group?
<Flannel> xb3rt: and how did you change your login?
<murlidhar_> Flannel, got it. it is in the repos but the version is 0.10 .
<Flannel> murlidhar_: Whats the package name?
<murlidhar_> Flannel, found that in synaptic.
<murlidhar_> Flannel, gstreamer 0.10-plugins-bad
<murlidhar_> Flannel, just search gstreamer bad in synaptic u would get the result.
<Flannel> murlidhar_: The version is 0.10.5, just like it asks for.
<murlidhar_> Flannel, and u know what . it is working wonderfully well in exaile.
<gb__> hello folks
<gb__> is there no host.deny file in buntu?
<murlidhar_> see ya guys . everything is working perfectly in my OS now.
<murlidhar_> bye
<gb__> murli ruk
<lost> lost
<murlidhar_> gb__, are u an indian?
<gb__> yes
<gb__> murli 1 sec
<Flannel> gb__: They should be in /etc/
<murlidhar_> k
<lost> هلووووووووووووووووووووووو بيبي
<gb__> Flannel:  i did chech mate nothing there
<Flannel> gb__: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<gb__> i was surprized too
<gb__> 7.04
<murlidhar_> gb__, sorry i missed out . what is the problem?
<lost> عربي
<gb__> murli where r u from?
<lost> عربــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
<gb__> murlidhar_:  i'm looking for host.deny file to block ip's
<murlidhar_> vizag  . why?
<gb__> cnt find it
<pstv> Help...dvd player not working
<lost> هل تتحدثون العربية ؟؟
<gb__> murlidhar_:  just asking
<murlidhar_> gb__, i am sure about that probly googling it would help you.
<Flannel> gb__: install the tcpd package
<arquebus> I have a bad problem, Ive installed ubuntu on a partition. Its seems to run fine, but I cant install anything, I always get a message that says it cant be installed on my computer because the vendor does not support some hardware on my computer, which is crazy, because I just have a regular core2duo. Can anyone help?
<murlidhar_> gb__, where are u from?
<Flannel> !english | lost
<Javid> !ar
<ubot3> lost: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubot3> Factoid ar not found
<pstv> Anyone else having problems with DVD not playing lately?
<gb__> Flannel:  ok mate thanks
<gb__> murli 1 sec let me install the package
<gb__> pstv:  nope dvd's work ok here
<gb__> using vlc
<gb__> Flannel:  got it tyvm :)
<Flannel> gb__: It is actually a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/108379
<ubot3> Malone bug 108379 in netbase "Feisty - /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny are missing" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pstv> gb__: I heard something about ubuntu not playing dvd recently because of restricted laws
<gb__> aah ok
<Flannel> pstv: Codecs aren't installed by default
<Flannel> !dvd | pstv
<ubot3> pstv: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gb__> Flannel: thanks once again mate
<gb__> i'm out bbl
<Lap_Top> any one can help me how to install ftpserver
<Flannel> gb__: no problem
<pstv> ok i'll look into it thank you
<Lap_Top> i m new for ubuntu and linix
<gb__> Lap_Top:  it is easy apt-get install gproftpd
<Flannel> Lap_Top: What are you going to be using it for?  Just regular file transfers?
<Lap_Top> but i would like to install GUI based ftpserver
<Lap_Top> any one can guide me step by step how to install
<Flannel> Lap_Top: A GUI based ftp server?  What are you talking about?
<Lap_Top> and from where to get that gproftpd
<morgan> anyone know how to get e-sword modules on 7.10
<Lap_Top> i use to use windows xp and that had ftp server named bulletproff ftpserver
<Flannel> Lap_Top: If you're just using this for personal use, you might enjoy SCP over FTP.  It takes away all need for any configuration, and is also secure, not transferring in plaintext
<Flannel> That is, SCP as an alternative to FTP.  not "SCP over FTP"
<Lap_Top> Flannel: can we talk private
<arquebus> ubuntu wont install anything for me because it say (for everything that I try to install) that it is not compatable with my hardware. But I just have a run of the mill x86 rig. What could be wrong? Im not able to get updates either
<Lap_Top> i m newbie for ubuntu
<Flannel> Lap_Top: Thats fine, you can talk here.  Nothing to be ashamed about being new
<Lap_Top> no i m not ashamed ok i dont mind
<Lap_Top> please flannel tel me how to get ftpserver and install and configure on my computer
<murlidhar_> arquebus, it happened to me earlier just restart it once.
<Lap_Top> can u please guide me step by step and help me download and install and configure it
<Flannel> Lap_Top: do you actually need FTP? or do you just need some way of transferring files betwen two computers?
<arquebus> murlidhar- thx for the response, but I have restarted a couple of times, and its still the same problem
<Lap_Top> Flannel : actualy i want other ppl to access my ftp server by sitting any where on the world
<murlidhar_> was your cd labelled 386
<Flannel> Lap_Top: Ah, so you want to set up anonymous FTP?
<murlidhar_> or 686
<Lap_Top> no i want to creat user name as well
<Lap_Top> i hav not install any ftpserver on my ubuntu yet
<murlidhar_> and a passwrd protection too?
<arquebus> murlidhar- That could be it, I dont know, Ive always assumed that 386 and x86 were the same thing
<pstv> ubot3: the link didnt work for mine i have gutsy
<ubot3> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 307 kB, installed size 860 kB
<gan> aufs is not supporting the livecd
<Flannel> Lap_Top: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/ftp-server.html will walk you through it
<BloodyScum> whats the command in shell to copy a file from one location to another
<murlidhar_> arquebus, did u try alternate cd?
<vsftpd> pstv, ubot3  is bot,he cannot answer you
<Flannel> arquebus: As far as computers are concerned, unless your rig is a 286, they are.
<Flannel> BloodyScum: cp (CoPy)
<vsftpd> BloodyScum, cp file1 file2
<pstv> vsftpd: will u be able to help?
<BloodyScum> ty
<vsftpd> what is it
<arquebus> murlidhar- I dont know anything about the alternate cd
<Javid> j/j gobolinux
<murlidhar_> !alternate | arquebus
<ubot3> arquebus: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Javid> garh.
<arquebus> what is the difference between 386 and 686?
<kondom> 686 is higher
<vsftpd> hmm,we all call then x86
<Lap_Top> flannel: there is one more problem i m facing when i used windows xp my internet browsing was faster and download speed was too fast and when i switched on ubuntu the speed is down what the reason
<vsftpd> them
<kondom> and 300 more
<crshman> hi all, is there a command to remove a drive from a running ubuntu system?
<bullgard4> I just forgot what Usenet client program Ubuntu recommends to use.
<crshman> it's completely unmounted laready
<crshman> already*
<arquebus> murlidhar- I dont think there is any reason for me to use a special install cd, my computer is pretty normal
<vsftpd> crshman, so what mean remove
<crshman> it's in a sata array
<crshman> i mean physically remove the drive
<crshman> and tell the kernel it's gone
<[dcr]> ER, if its unmounted, just take it out I believe crshman
<[dcr]> Should be good.
<vsftpd> hmm,after you umounted it
<arquebus> Im using the pidgin messenger client right now and I want to switch to msn messenger, but I dont see any thing in the menus to do that. Anyone know?
<crshman> ok well the system didn't crash.....but one thing i do notice....
<cwillu> crshman, you mean to tell the machine to power the bus down for a hot swap?
<crshman> well i'm not going to be swapping it....i'm just removing it
<crshman> but i suppose
<Waffles385> arquebus, you dont really switch... you run both at once
<[dcr]> arquebus: I use "emesene" for My MSN messaging needs. Its got alot of nice features and almost a grand port of Windows Live Messenger to Linux :3
<gan> aufs is not supporting the livecd of kernel 22
<arquebus> ok thx Waffles, but I dont even see anything for me to choose msn messenger with, where do I select that?
<Waffles385> arquebus, Ive heard emesene is alot nicer than pidgin but I don't use MSN at all... but to add an account go up to Accounts, Manage
<crshman> when the system queries all the disks or does a search for them (say the partition/disk list in webmin) it takes MUCH longer than it did when the drive was in there
<Javid> I use amsn
<crshman> which leads me to believe it's hanging up on the missing drive
<cwillu> crshman, hdparm has some related options, sdparm (not installed by default) may be useful
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have a ogg video file and a song i made and i want to stitch them together, what program should i use for this purpose?
<Javid> it's got a windows port too, I just punted the official client entirely
<[dcr]> I tried aMSN but i find it no where near as good as emesene in my opinion >.>
<Waffles385> arquebus, then click Add and there is a drop down box with MSN in it
<[dcr]> But hey, thats just me xD
<crshman> ah ok thanks cwillu
<cwillu> crshman, if something was still using the block device, it could break something
<Javid> I'll have to try emesene then
<cwillu> (i.e., the /dev/sd*, as opposed to the mount point)
<[dcr]> You should :3 Also check out its plugins, theres so many and their all really good :3
<crshman> ah
<crshman> how do i find out if something is?
<arquebus> dcr- Im unable to install anything on ubuntu right now because it says everything I try to install is uncomptable with my hardware (if you can help with that problem also Id appreciate it)
<Javid> programs should do everything they need to do out of the box, I hate having to hunt down plugins.
<cwillu> lsof might show something;  what are you doing exactly?
<arquebus> thx Waffles
<cwillu> might just wreak havoc on the kernel module's perception of reality as well :p
<crshman> haha
<crshman> i have a raid 5 of 6 drives
<crshman> an single sata os drive
<[dcr]> Javid: thats the thing, it has everything already, than it has its own menu for plugins, you just tick which ones you want to use. :)
<crshman> and this drive that i'm pulling out
<crshman> i want to yank it without dropping the system
<cwillu> what raid chipset?
<gan> aufs is not supporting the livecd of kernel 22
<crshman> SW raid
<Javid> oh ok
<cwillu> built in controller?
<life2atreus> i have no sound
<crshman> 4 ports on the builtin, and 4 on a pci card
<cwillu> do the controllers support hotswap?
<crshman> as far as i understand yes
<Javid> [dcr], emesene is not in apt :[
<bluefoxx> anyone?...
<cwillu> they usually need to be notified that your planning on it if they're not a full raid card
<crshman> ah
<[dcr]> Javid: its not, but google it and you'll get the software source links to add so it will be :)
<cwillu> crshman, kinda like how you probably wouldn't try to unplug your agp card while the system is running
<crshman> true true
<cwillu> it's hung now you said?
<crshman> ok so i suppose the question is....who do i tell and how =)
<thew00> hey guys, anybody know anything about iptables?
<Waffles385> thew00, I know a little
<Waffles385> what are you looking for?
<thew00> it seems like i blocked all internet stuff
<thew00> and i wanted to know how to clear the ip table
<thew00> as in let every connection flow through
<Waffles385> try sudo iptables -f
<life2atreus> what does sudo mean?
<thew00> hold on, i have to get on my desktop rlly quick
<thew00> sudo = root
<Waffles385> yeah
<life2atreus> ok
<Waffles385> lets you run commands as root from other users
<cwillu> crshman, this is out of date (no mention of sata), but includes 'this may just fry your hardware' style warnings: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Software-RAID-HOWTO-4.html :p
<life2atreus> is sudo japanesse
<thew00> and what is the command -f for?
<crshman> yeah i saw that =D
<Waffles385> Flush
<Waffles385> it deletes all the rules
<life2atreus> format
<thew00> i think flush didnt work
<Waffles385> you can do iptables -L to get all your rules
<x_> Hello everyone ... i need some Codec player for MP2   ... anyone know how i can get that ?!
<thew00> but hold on
<Waffles385> okay
<thew00> i have to boot up my desktop
<thew00> for inet
<thew00> uh, for iptables
<cwillu> crshman, lvm?
<gan> aufs is not supporting the livecd of kernel 22 , before compressing , i checked the aufs ,it is there & getting load with kernel , but if i boot with live cd there is no aufs
<crshman> i'm just removing a single drive....so it was just formatted with ext3
<thew00> and life2atreus, i think sudo relates to the command su
<cwillu> crshman, but it was part of a raid?
<crshman> negative
<Thurin1> x_, Synaptic is your friend ;D
<Thurin1> x_ open Synaptic and type mp2, or mp2 codec
<Thurin1> Or install Mplayer ..:)
<x_> Thurinal   ya but what's the full terminal command ?!
<Waffles385> x_, not sure if it handles it, but i'm a big fan of VLC
<Waffles385> x_, you could do apt-cache search mp2
<Waffles385> see what that brings up
<Thurin1> x_ sudo apt-cache search mp3
<x_> Waffles385    VLC can't play that .. i tried
<Thurin1> or .. you could always use Synaptic in X =)
<cwillu> crshman, may just be that the kernel module is confused now;  it's possible to reload it, but tricky if you're using it (for other drives)
<lancerocke> Hi all
<crshman> yeah
<crshman> well
<thew00> everytime i try to ping my router, it says Operation not Permitted
<lancerocke> How do I enable compix on XFCE?
<crshman> i popped in the drive again
<Waffles385> x_, it looks like theres an MPEG Audio Layer 2 encoding library.... libtwolame0... i dont know if it will do what youre looking for but you might try it
<crshman> and all is back to normal
<cwillu> lol
<crshman> but i'm going to try that little trick they have on that page =P
<Waffles385> thew00, can you run iptables -L?
<cwillu> that falls under 'things I wouldn't do' :)
<crshman> hahaha
<crshman> well it's not a critical drive...
<crshman> it has a SMART reported error
<thew00> waffles, it seems like it cleared
<crshman> (hence the removal)
<lancerocke> Can anyone tell me how to enable compiz/desktop effects on XFCE?
<x_> Waffles385  i think so , that sould be audio codec player ... lets try that .... what's the command line ?!
<Waffles385> thew00, a basic question but are you connected? physically and DCHP or however youre obtaining the IP?
<Waffles385> x_, try aptitude show libtwolame0
<Waffles385> that'll show you info about it
<Waffles385> if you want to install
<thew00> yes, i am connected, dhcp
<Waffles385> sudo aptitude install libtwolame0
<tmadsen> partyppl
<zod_> Ust want to say have an real good day in the Linux World all, never give up
<lancerocke> I dont even see where to change the fonts on XFCE
<thew00> what files does firestarter manipulate besides the iptables?
<Waffles385> thew00, I don't really have too much experience, but if you think it's a problem with iptables try sudo iptables -L to see what rules you have
<Waffles385> if you want use pastebin and we can look at it maybe someone could help
<lancerocke> Can anyone tell me how to enable compiz/desktop effects on XFCE?
<x_> Waffles385   it says the codec is not installed
<thew00> before we try anything else, could you tell me what files firestarter manipulates if you know that?
<thew00> i had it installed and deinstalled it yesterday
<thew00> but the setting seem to still be there
<Waffles385> I've got no idea, don't know what firestarter is
<tbr281> so, the "dell AIO 922" still doesn't work on ubuntu?
<thew00> firestarter is as far as i know a gui for the iptables, but i think it might have manipulated some other files
<thew00> often mistaken as a firewall
<gan> aufs is not supporting the livecd of kernel 22 , before compressing , i checked the aufs ,it is there & getting load with kernel , but if i boot with live cd there is no aufs
<Waffles385> thew00, sorry man, I dont know enough
<thew00> its cool, thx for your help tho :)
<tmadsen> I know some iptables, but not firestarter
<Waffles385> x_, did you run the sudo aptitude install libtwolame0?
<tmadsen> have you read the great great tutorial on iptables thew00?
<Waffles385> Good luck thew00
<Frogzoo> thew00: firestarter is a front end to iptables
<thew00> tmadsen, i was looking to find some help on IRC before i read through that
<x_> Waffles385   yeah .. but still can't play the audio  :-(
<thew00> it seems a little bit too long for me at 3 in the morning
<Lap_Top> Flannel Please Guide Me Is This GUI Based
<Lap_Top> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<tmadsen> ok, it's nice though ... and if you look at the examples in the back you'll get the hang of it I'm sure
<tmadsen> well, ok
<Begasus> morning peeps
<vsftpd> Lap_Top, why install me?
<Begasus> can anyone tell me how I cn mount a volume with user rights (eg ... I have to use 'sudo mount etc' but I can't look into the folder as a user)
<thew00> Frogzoo, do you know if firestarter manipulates any other files  besides the iptables?
<Begasus> can*
<Waffles385> x_, sorry man, i donno
<jscinoz> hey guys, im using an intel a/g/n wireless card, connected to my wrt 350N router, i'm using the iwl4965 driver, but i appear to only be getting 802.11G speeds (54mbit), any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<tmadsen> Begasus: http://www.willempen.org/mount-user-permissions/
<gan> aufs is not supporting the livecd of kernel 22 , before compressing , i checked the aufs ,it is there & getting load with kernel , but if i boot with live cd there is no aufs
<x_> Waffles385   i install the , command was " sudo apt-get install psi3 "   but after installation i got that : Error: could not open input file input.dat  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mactimes> Hello.  How can I check if my display adapter supports xgl?
<thew00> mactimes, im sure it supports it
<x_> Waffles385    dosent matter ... u r/was a big help ... thanks :-)
<thew00> im running it on a 50 dollar laptop
<Waffles385> i have no idea, segmentation faults aren't fun
<Waffles385> good luck
<thew00> and that pretty smoothly
<mactimes> thew00: Hummm.  I have enabled restricted driver for my display adapter, but cannot enable desktop effects.
<thew00> had the same problem, dont know what i did, but now it works just fine
<Begasus> checking tmadsen
<thew00> what version are you exactly running?
<mactimes> thew00: It Gutsy Gibbon.
<mactimes> thew00: Display adapter is an onboard ATI
<mactimes> thew00: But there is an ATI display acceleration driver, which I already enabled.
<thew00> what version of xql?
<johnnyBoy> help
<thew00> we're talking about the desktop cube, right?
<mactimes> thew00: Yup
<mactimes> thew00: How do I check that?
<thew00> if u installed i thought u'd know
<thew00> but hold on
<thew00> what does it say when ur trying to go to the advanced settings?
<mactimes> thew00: Nothing.  It just goes.
<mactimes> thew00: But no cube after exiting and rebooting though.
<Javid> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thew00> and how are you accessing it? system --> preferences --> advanced desktop effects ?
<mactimes> thew00: Yup
<mactimes> thew00: I installed that from synaptic
<Javid> !kirby-#offtopic
<ubot3> <(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>
<EarlGrey> Hey all, please does anybody know how to change icons for some mimetype (i would love to have different ones for OOo files) I can't find that anywhere for over two days ...
<mactimes> thew00: Could you guide me from the beginning?
<MotorCityMadMan> hello, can konversation be configured to enable ident response from no ident response
<thew00> hold on
<thew00> open up a terminal
<crshman> does anyone know why when i click "Partitions on Local Disks" in webmin the process "xfs_db" starts and uses ALL the CPU and basically haults the system until it completes?
<thew00> type in ccsm
<MotorCityMadMan> using ubuntu 7.10
<thew00> and tell me what it says
<mactimes> thew00: What is ccsm?
<mactimes> Oh, hold on.
<mactimes> Got ya
<thew00> its the advanced settings ur trying to access
<thew00> it should show a bugreport
<mactimes> Slow down.  I'm not that fast :)
<mactimes> thew00: Ok, it is open
<thew00> so it worked ? :P
<mactimes> thew00: Well, it is open.  Now what?
<thew00> isnt that what you were trying to do?
<mactimes> thew00: That windows for configuration opens ok.  The problem is that the cube won't work.
<thew00> oh, you just gotta set it right
<mactimes> thew00: I have another computer with NVidia display adapter and it works there.
<thew00> and google the hotkeys for it
<thew00> oh
<thew00> u got the same settings as on ther other computer?
<thew00> -r
<mactimes> thew00: Well, I'm not sure.  I just installed it and clicked to enable the cube.  Rebooted already, but the cube won't work or any other effects.
<mactimes> thew00: I enabled the restricted driver for ATI already.
<thew00> even if you enabled the options?
<derbenjamin> mactimes welcome to the club
<mactimes> thew00: Yup
<bazhang> zedster: here is the link for the Wii--flv encoding http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485173
<mactimes> derbenjamin: I can't say I'm happy for that ;P
<Lap_Top> any one tel me how to install windows based software at ubuntu
<derbenjamin> me neither ;)
<thew00> ok, lets try this:
<Lap_Top> is it possible
<thew00> open up terminal and type in: compiz --replace
<thew00> maybe it's not even running
<waini> hi
<bazhang> !ccsm |  mactimes
<ubot3> mactimes: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mactimes> thew00: Ok, hold on, I'm doing it.
<Waffles385> Lap_Top, I wont walk you through it, but check out Wine
<mactimes> bazhang: Already did that.
<bazhang> Lap_Top: what software? games or other
<MotorCityMadMan> wood this suggest that port tcp 113 needs to be open ?
<derbenjamin> mactimes what ATI card is it?
<Lap_Top> bazhang: one software named gigatribe (Ref: www.gigatribe.com)
<mactimes> thew00: It says: "Checking for xgl: not present. \ No whitelisted driver found"
<bazhang> Lap_Top: what does it do?
<thew00> hm, then idk, google the errormsg
<mactimes> derbenjamin: I would have to boot up to windows to see.
<derbenjamin> fglxrinfo ?
<thew00> i wish you good luck mactimes
<mactimes> derbenjamin: Hold on. I'll have to type it.  It is running in another PC.
<thew00> i have to leave
<mactimes> thew00: Thanks for the support anyways :)
<derbenjamin> maybe this will help you http://www.tjansson.dk/?p=76
<thew00> yw, atleast i tried :P
<mactimes> derbenjamin: ATI Radeon Xpress Series
<derbenjamin> sounds like my problem
<derbenjamin> compaq desktop pc?
<derbenjamin> hehehe
<Lap_Top> bazhang: Its peer to peer file transfer software who ever use gigatribe
<mactimes> derbenjamin: Nope.  Home made :P
<bazhang> !appdb | Lap_Top you can check if #winehq supports it (wine)
<ubot3> Lap_Top you can check if #winehq supports it (wine): The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<mactimes> derbenjamin: Intel motherboard.
<waini> i have a big problem with my package-managment system
<derbenjamin> yeah probably x200 or sth like that
<bazhang> waini what is the problem--please be specific
<derbenjamin> maybe this one will help http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5837
<waini> dpkg -P mythweb
<waini> dpkg: error processing mythweb (--purge):
<waini>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<waini>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Cain_> whats a good msn client for linux
<mactimes> derbenjamin: I'll try it.
<derbenjamin> i played around until i got it running but very slow
<bazhang> Cain_: amsn can do it
<tmadsen> Cain_: pidgin
<derbenjamin> so i went back to mesa
<Begasus> hmm can't seem to login as su Tm_T
<Cain_> i cant see someones webcam in kopete :(
<Begasus> sudo works but su not
<mactimes> derbenjamin: Opening now. I'll try and follow it through
<Begasus> err tmadsen *
<derbenjamin> report if success :D
<Cain_> Begasus: sudo su
<Cain_> ??
<bazhang> !sudo | Begasus
<ubot3> Begasus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Begasus> that I know
<mactimes> Begasus: Have you enabled root account?
<bazhang> Begasus: best never log in as root
<Begasus> default install so nothing fancy yet
<waini> can anyone help me?
<MotorCityMadMan> maybe installing oidentd may solve this problem
<Begasus> loged in as user
<mactimes> Begasus: I recommend you to take a look at security risks before doing so, but su won't work until you enable root account.
<mactimes> Begasus: You can use sudo to run administrative tasks and tasks with administrative rights.
<bazhang> and Begasus logging into root on IRC is madness, frankly
<Begasus> I k cain's option woked
<Begasus> 'sudo cd' doesn't work
<Cain_> yeah
<bazhang> Begasus: dont need sudo for cd
<mactimes> Begasus: Just do cd
<Begasus> I'm almost always loged in IRC
<Cain_> ^
<derbenjamin> Begasus
<derbenjamin> use sudo su
<Begasus> no rights to go into the mountpoint
<bazhang> derbenjamin: bad idea
<waini> you have to use "sudo su" not the "su" to become root
<derbenjamin> bazhang: why?
<derbenjamin> anyway what is he trying to do?
<waini> can anyone help me with my package-system-problem?
<bazhang> derbenjamin: bad idea to do it; especially bad to recommend that others do it as you have no idea what he is trying to do
<bazhang> waini: it says to attempt a reinstall before removing it
<derbenjamin> <- says sorry and shuts up
<Begasus> bazhang, going through the page tmadsen showed me earlier
<tincantipper> how do i set the default aspect ratio for VLC Media Player to 16:10?
<Begasus> and need to be root for that
<bazhang> Begasus: you should sudo and not sudo su
<mactimes> bazhang: I guess once he's been advised that it can be dangerous, there is no reason for keeping information secret...  This is free/open source, right?
<bazhang> mactimes not about secret; about giving poor advice
<Begasus> been using linux longer then today so I know that using su isn't a good idea if not needed
<mactimes> bazhang: Ok, check this out
<waini> i do not want to reinstall
<waini> i want to removeit
<merlink> merlink
<bazhang> waini reinstall the package not ubuntu
<mactimes> Begasus: Ok, enabling root account or doing sudo su IS one of the most risky (I mean DEADLY RISKY) things you can do, unless you know VERY VERY well what you're doing.
<Begasus> trying to set user rights to a mounted volume
<mactimes> Begasus: Once that has been said, at your own risk, what you asked is:  1st enable root account: sudo passwd root
<mactimes> Begasus: Go ahead and su. Enjoy it moderately :)
<Begasus> I apreciate your comments mactimes ... and one can't be told enough to use it with good sense ;)
<mactimes> Begasus: I would also recommend you DISABLING root account once you're done, like this: sudo passwd root -l
<Begasus> exit after sudo su also works
<Black_Magic> Can someone help me with Youtube videos
<tincantipper> has anybody here installed Eve Online using Wine?  nobody seems to be home in #winehq
<Black_Magic> I cant do full screen the lil full screen window
<Black_Magic> comes up small..
<Black_Magic> when i try and make it bigger it shows for a sec but if i click or mess with it it goes away.
<MidgetSpy> Hey all, I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on an ASUS P5E-VM HDMI motherboard. The board has onboard analog (headphone jacks) and digital (coax) on the back. The analog jacks output sound no problem but I can't seem to get the coax to output anything - what can I try to troubleshoot?
<tmadsen> Begasus: I'm sry but was afk. Instead of switching to su account, can't you just put sudo in front of the chown command?
<tmadsen> or did you already try that?
<bazhang> tincantipper: did you check the wine appdb?
<k23> fds
<Begasus> that works for chown tmadsen  ... not for changing directory
<tincantipper> bazhang: yes.  it's runnable, but I get an error when I try to install it saying that I have to be an admin to install it
<bazhang> Black_Magic: in firefox or downloaded? I use Miro for that
<Begasus> seems that one needs to set the rights inside the mounted point
<bazhang> tincantipper: then put sudo in front of the command
<tmadsen> aha, you've tried it outside the dir with sudo?
<Begasus> it shouldn't be so hard though ...
<Black_Magic> bazhang, Firefox if i like click another window while Youtube Fullscreen is there  and it goes away..
<tincantipper> hang on bazhang, ill try it
<tmadsen> well, I just never heard of something like that :)
<loa> Hello, if i install my kernel how i can install restrected modules?
<bazhang> Black_Magic: well that is true of most full screen videos--moving the mouse or clicking on the screen will cause some reaction
<life2atreus>  C library headers (glibc-devel or build-essential)
<life2atreus> Error: The above Linux package(s) seem to be missing from your system.
<life2atreus>        Please install them and then try to install OSS again.
<life2atreus> cant find these packages
<tincantipper> still says it, bazhang
<waini> http://pastebin.com/m722952da
<bazhang> life2atreus: compiling something? install build-esssential
<waini> this was the reinstall
<bazhang> -s
<waini> but it do not worked
<waini> did
<Black_Magic> bazhang, well i cant install anything right now upgrading to Hardy wish there was a way to have two running apt based programs at one time.. or at least the terminal apt-get
<life2atreus> i think i know the prob when i did the apt-get i added and s at the end of essential
<waini> it looks very bad
<bazhang> Black_Magic: well just have to wait on the other apt-get to finish
<Black_Magic> bazhang, they should make a way to use two at a time... your like cut off from the world until it finishes :P
<bazhang> life2atreus: that would do it; apt is very picky about correct package names ;]
<Black_Magic> bazhang, cant even  install a package manually, can you use sources when apt is running?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Black_Magic add your idea here ;]
<ubot3> Black_Magic add your idea here ;]: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<waini> anyone an idea?
<adam1979> Hey all, I am trying to set up an ubuntu wireless router/dns/dhcp server
<bazhang> loa this is a specially compiled kernel?
<adam1979> I have almost everything working, I just cannot ping the public interface of my router from the nat'd client machine
<loa> <bazhang> yes
<adam1979> Could any one help out?
<loa> <bazhang> i need ipw3945 from restricted modules.
<bazhang> well loa the restricted modules are for the ubuntu kernel, so you would need to compile that module iwl3945 iirc yourself
<loa> =(
<waini> http://pastebin.com/m722952da - please help me with my package-system problem
<waini> i want to remove the mythweb-package - but without success
<bazhang> waini what caused the breakage? what did you do?
<waini> i do not really know
<bmz> is the laptop mode hdparm bug fixed in 8.04?
<waini> i only wanted to remove the package
<bmz> I just did a new install and don't want to kill my hd.
<adam1979> did you try apt-get remove -f
<waini> it the original package from the tree
<adam1979> or --force-yes
<adam1979> or clean
<bazhang> bmz a install of Hardy?
<waini> yes - but it says always: dpkg: error processing mythweb (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<asymptote> #urbanterror
<waini> but the reintall did not worked either
<bazhang> waini: you did sudo apt-get --remove?
<asymptote> anyone know a good channel for the game UrbanTerror
<pstv> HELP..DVD player is not working
<waini> any chance without reinstalling the system?
<bazhang> pstv hardware issue?
<bazhang> waini please answer my question
<waini> i did apt-get remove -f mythweb
<pstv> bazhang: not hardware.. my movies are not playing
<waini> moment please
<bazhang> pstv and you have the stuff from medibuntu?
<waini> i am back
<student> student
<pstv> bazhang: yes i did lastnight and it worked but the video quality was poor..so i reinstalled ubuntu OS and try again this time its not working
<taks> Hello there
<asymptote> taks
<asymptote> wait
<bazhang> pstv physical dvd's iso files or other
<asymptote>  your turn
<asymptote> I have a question that still has not been answered
<asymptote> and I think its rude of you to interrupt
<waini> is that wat you want? - bazhang
<pstv> bazhang: real dvd movies
<jscinoz> hey guys, im using an intel a/g/n wireless card, connected to my wrt 350N router, i'm using the iwl4965 driver, but i appear to only be getting 802.11G speeds (54mbit), any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<pstv> bazhang: from a physical dvd
<asymptote> jscinoz there are no N drivers for linux as of yet
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> darn :P
<taks> Can anybody help me,, I want to work in GUI with root previlage
<asymptote> jscinoz you should check the hardware compatibility list before purchasing equipment
<asymptote> jscinoz you probably spent money that could have been saved
<jscinoz> asymptote, i dont mind living with G speeds for now, :P
<jscinoz> asymptote, this card was standard on this laptop
<waini> @taks: start from terminal or choose as root from submenue
<asymptote> jscinoz it's that type of thinking that is slowing down networks worldwide
<jscinoz> what? the "i dont mind waiting" thinking?
<asymptote> jscinoz that card may be standard but obviously it did not come with a linux distribution
<asymptote> jscinoz otherwise the wireless card would be working at N speeds although that is currently impossible
<waini> any ideas for my package-problem?
<taks> @waini,, thanks dear, but I am new to Linux & i want completely to work in GUI enviroment for few day using all the priviliges
<jscinoz> asymptote, yes thats what i mean, the card came standard with the laptop, which game with vista originally, which didn't get booted once before being wiped for ubuntu :P
<jscinoz> asymptote which came*
<carrera> hi
<taks> @waini ,, can I logon directly as root
<waini> @taks: what the hell you want to to?
<carrera> gcc is producing error: No curses/termcap library found
<jscinoz> taks, not by default, there is a way to enable it give me a minute.
<asymptote> jscinoz that was a very foolish investment given the cost of Vista - you should have purchased the laptop from a supplier like System76
<waini> always work as root is mostly not a good idea
<taks> @jscinoz,, can you please tell me the way to logon as root
<asymptote> jscinoz you see, if you purchased the laptop with Vista, then the cost of the operating system is included in the retail price
<carrera> gcc error: No curses/termcap library found. Which package do I need to install? Thanks
<asymptote> taks
<jscinoz> Asymptote, s76 doesnt ship to australia, and theres a nice trick with windows you can do, format your HDD, mail microsoft the disk and state you decline the EULA, they refund you
<asymptote> you cannot log in as root
<asymptote> on that distribution
<taks> @waini ,, ok thanks
<bazhang> sudo apt-get -f install waini what about that command?
<tmadsen> carrera: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev?
<asymptote> you need authorization from a gpg key that must be submitted in writing to the local office
<carrera> thanks tmadsen!
<jscinoz> taks, one moment i'm trying to find the thread about it
<carrera> tmadsen, which functions does the curses lib provide again?
<tmadsen> carrera: I don't know if it'll work, but you're welcome anyway :)
<waini> @bazhang: worked!
<tmadsen> carrera: I have no idea
<carrera> tmadsen, :)
<carrera> i'll look it bup
<taks> @jscinoz, take your time I am here
<asymptote> taks don't even bother
<bazhang> sudo apt-get remove packageA -f waini or just a regular remove
<asymptote> taks you cannot log in as root
<jscinoz> taks see if this helps http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/21/ubuntu-how-to-enable-the-root-account/
<jscinoz> taks it is outdated, no idea if it works now
<bazhang> taks you never want to log in as root; doubly bad is in IRC ;]
<asymptote> roxygir2 did you see the Sens lose tonight
<taks> @jscinoz,, thanks dear, I will follow the link
<jscinoz> taks, i'd recommend you avoid running your desktop environment as root
<asymptote> roxygir2 Bruins won 4-1
<bazhang> heh
<taks> @jscinoz, why wats the problem running directly as root
<jscinoz> taks, huge security vulnurability, tell me why you need to do it anyways?
<bmz> yep, hardy
<bazhang> taks may as well run ##windows as insecure as that is ;]
<jscinoz> taks,you could just add gksu/sudo in front of any command you want to run
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 bmz
<lancerocke> Hi all. Is there a window for me to vew my processes? "killall xfwm4" so im thinking it might be another version i have installed so i want a list of my processes
<jscinoz> taks, why do you want to run your entire session as root?
<taks> Well right now I am in class VII , I have worked with windows, now i m switching to Linux, and whenever I want to install anything new it ask for root password,
<asymptote> does anyone here play UrbanTerror
<bazhang> lancerocke: in terminal type top
<bazhang> taks not root but sudo
<glick> hey where can i see a list of new features that will be in hardy hering?
<taks> @jscinoz, ok sudo command
<lancerocke> bazhang: i dont see anything in the list that remotely even says xfce
<bazhang> glick #ubuntu+1
<jscinoz> asymptote, yes i'm the maintainer of it in debian
<bazhang> sweet
<jscinoz> well trying to at least, its sitting on mentors waiting for a sponser :P
<lancerocke> bazhang: wait.... i saw xfce-session for a second then it went away
<jscinoz> taks, if its a graphical program use gksu instead
<jscinoz> taks, sudo is if you are running a terminal program
<taks> @jscinoz,, ok gksu , I will try this,
<jscinoz> taks, you shouldnt need to type your password that often, it remembers it for 15mins (or less, not sure)
<lancerocke> bazhang: im trying to follow this tutorial http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox and when i type killall xfwm4 it says danny@danny-desktop:~$ killall xfwm4
<lancerocke> xfwm4: no process killed
<taks> @jscinoz, so it means that , once I use sudo command i can work for default timeout of the password
<asymptote> M MDEHOP MDEOP ME MENU MKICK MODEM OP MSG
<slacker> Hi everyone
<jscinoz> taks, the reason you have to use sudo/gksu to run something as root means that something can't royally bork your system (to the point it fails to boot) without you specifically giving it root. If you ran your session as root it'd be like windows where you are administrator by default (and thus why viruses propgate so easily and do so much damage)
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me?
<jscinoz> taks, yes, you still need sudo before each command, but it shouldnt ask for password again if its only a short time after the last sudo use
<jscinoz> taks, the same applies for gksu
<glick> hmm everyone in ubuntu+1 seems asleep
<taks> @jscinoz, thank bro, got a good help from you. thanks for your patients
<vsftpd> how to translate in that traslation project
<bazhang> glick it will pick up later
<glick> speaking sleep
<slacker> I've set up printing via lpr and recently I'm getting extra summary pages printed after each job listing user,host,class,job. Does anyone know where they come from?
<asymptote> it's patience
<glick> i should probably go to bed too
<asymptote> not patients
<jscinoz> taks, not a problem :)
<asymptote> you aren't in a doctor's office
<jscinoz> asymptote, don't be harsh, english may not be taks' first language.
<vsftpd> bazhang, how to translate in that translation project
<lancerocke> I need help. im trying to follow this tutorial http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox and when i type killall xfwm4 it says danny@danny-desktop:~$ killall xfwm4
<lancerocke>  xfwm4: no process killed
<bazhang> vsftpd: which project?
<asymptote> jscinoz don't tell me what to do
<jscinoz> taks, email me at jscinoz@gmail.com if you need further help.
<legend2440> glick: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/hardyalpha4.php
<jscinoz> asymptote, sorry :P
<asymptote> jscinoz you don't know what his first lanaguage is
<taks> @jscinoz yes
<bazhang> asymptote: ease up
<glick> thanks legend2440
<asymptote> jscinoz, for all you know taks could be al kaida
<jscinoz> asymptote, alright, sorry for making that assumption.
<vsftpd> bazhang, translation ,https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+lang/zh_CN
 * jscinoz holds his head in his hands.
<asymptote> so jscinoz you said you maintain the game urbanteror
<jscinoz> yes, it's currently waiting for sponsership in debian
<bazhang> asymptote: name-calling is out of bounds here
<jscinoz> i was aiming for hardy but missed the feature freeze, so if i get it in debian it'll be in Ubuntu intrepid by default
<asymptote> jscinoz, i'm having an issue w/ the game
<jscinoz> asymptote, what seems to be the problem?
<asymptote> jscinoz, i downloaded the zip file and made the .i386 file executable and ran it
<bazhang> vsftpd: do they have some contacts listed? you might want to talk to them
<asymptote> jscinoz, however the graphics are messed up
<vsftpd> bazhang, ohh,i am sorry
<asymptote> jscinoz, there are a bunch of polygons - trianlges and boxes
<asymptote> jscinoz, it's difficult to describe
<jscinoz> asymptote, i assume you have your proper graphic card drivers?
<Nubae> hey anyone know if firefox-3.0 is beta 3 or 4 in the gutsy repos?
<asymptote> jscinoz, I am using a ThinkPad T60 which has an ATI x1300 video card and I have the restricted drivers installed
<snewp> high-freq, is it possible to exclude openoffice's appearance to the gtk them that i'll be using ?
<bazhang> Nubae: a quick peek in synaptic will tell you ;]
<asymptote> jscinoz, so I believe that is taken care of
<asymptote> hey jscinoz I was kidding about the N-drivers before
<jscinoz> asymptote, what colour depth are you using in game, and what colour depth is your desktop
<jscinoz> :P
<Nubae> I'm on a terminal, have to update, etc, I hoped someone would just know
<asymptote> jscinoz, is colour depth the same as resolution ?
<slacker> ok, solved. thanks ;)
<asymptote> jscinoz, I've been messaging you using /m jscinoz - did you get any private messages from me ?
<jscinoz> asymptote nope not getting any from you >_<
<asymptote> jscinoz, I've been messaging you about the moderator
<asymptote> jscinoz, ok, I don't know IRC all that well so ok
<jscinoz> try /msg jscinoz message
<jscinoz> instead of /m
<Relaed> Hello !
<asymptote> jscinoz, I just msgs youd
<dgjones> Nubae, firefox 3.0 beta 3 is in gutsy backports
<jscinoz> asymptote nothing >_<, add me on msn jscinoz@gmail.com or xmpp jscinoz@gmail.com or yahoo jscinoz or aim jscinoz
<jscinoz> :P
<Relaed> I have just encountered a problem that both my speaker and headset letting out sound right now.
<dgjones> Nubae, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/firefox-3.0
<asymptote> jscinoz, it appears that I'm not a registered user so I can't pm
<Relaed> Anybody have an idea ?
<Nubae> beta 4 is just out, fixes some issues, was hoping it had been update
<jscinoz> ah
<dgjones> !register | Relaed
<ubot3> Relaed: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jscinoz> asymptote /msg nickserv register password email
<asymptote> jscinoz, i'll add you to my gmail
<bazhang> asymptote:  jscinoz you can make a channel #helpasymptote and chat there
<asymptote> bazhang, WHAT ARE YOU SAYING
<cpk1> question: does ubuntu come with hdd hotswapping?
<asymptote> bazhang, YOU WANT ME TO LEAVE
<bazhang> asymptote: instead of private messaging--take it easy there fella
<jscinoz> asymptote, type /join #helpasymptote  just so other people dont need to read, gets chaotic with 1174 people in here :P
<asymptote> jscinoz, I'm studying for a database test but I'll add you to my gmail and msg you sometime
<Relaed> Anyone know why my speaker and headset are both letting out sound at the same time ?
<carrera> tmadsen, libncurses5 wasn't the problem, my system was actually missing libncurses5-dev
<jscinoz> alright sure, also if you are interested, latest builds of my urbanterror packages can be gotten off a torrent i'm running magnet:?xt=urn:btih:LAO5G3HZE353DQS5WVO7LDFM2HAKLNRU
 * sap is back (gone 02:03:38)
<bazhang> nice thanks jscinoz
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> that torrent is DHT only, so if your client doesnt have DHT then you wont be able to download it :(
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> cpk1: like ntfs drives? should do
<alanbshepard70> I'm trying to catalog the file names on a few data DVDs I have and the LS command works great for it but I'm having some trouble. Sometimes when I insert the DVD the OS doesn't cache the whole file structure of the disc and so LS provides an incomplete file list. Is there a way to force a full read and catalog?
<jscinoz> well i'm off to dinner, should be back in 30mins or so, asymptote send me an email or add me on one of the IM platforms i said above and i can help you :)
<Nubae> updated
<Nubae> anyway, thanks
<Relaed> Anyone know why my speaker and headset are both letting out sound at the same time ?
<cpk1> bazhang: like I have a hard drive that I just unmounted and want to physically unplug it from my computer while it is still running (this is an ide drive)
<bazhang> cpk1: be sure to safely remove it ;]
<Lap_Top> Flannel are uthere
<alanbshepard70> Relaed: it's probably due to a faulty switch. I'm having the same problem and it's because my headset jack doesn't disconnect the rear jack as it's supposed to.
<alanbshepard70> Relaed: If you know how to solder you can simply buy a new switch and swap out the two.
<Relaed> alanbsheppard70, isn't it a software problem ? It was ok like moments ago, and I have never enountered such problem before.
<FFEMTcJ> My computer has rebooted it's self twice (last night and the night before) while I was alseep. I can't think of any reason why it would. Is there somewhere that I can look that might tell me why it's rebooting itself?
<alanbshepard70> Relaed: Make sure the headset plug hasn't slipped out ever so slightly
<legend2440> are the updates from pre-released updates (gutsy proposed) ok to use or can there be problems with them?
<bazhang> FFEMTcJ: how much ram you have? any process running?
<alanbshepard70> Relaed: push on the jack and see if that fixes it. I've never in my life seen a headset and line out jack switched by software on a home computer.
<FFEMTcJ> bazhang: 2gb.. I'm sure I do but I don't know what.. I just started using Ubuntu last week.. Were can I look to see about processes?
<bazhang> legend2440: like from backports or where? what packages are you referring to?
<Relaed> alanbsheppard70, OK, thanks
<bazhang> FFEMTcJ: that would be top in the terminal
<asymptote> does anyone know a channel for battle.net
<thejamjam_> vais installer autre chose parsqu'apperament Xchat ca tourne pas terrible
<asymptote> or the irc server
<thejamjam_> une idée ?
<Lap_Top> bazhang: please tel me how to use gigatribe to connect my gigatribe friends
<dgjones> !fr | thejamjam_
<ubot3> thejamjam_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> asymptote: you need a list of channels?
<alanbshepard70> asymptote: have you tried google?
<asymptote> alanbshepard70, watch it
<bazhang> !irc | asymptote
<ubot3> asymptote: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<asymptote> bazhang, i was just wondering if there was a way to connect to battle.net IRC servers
<FFEMTcJ> bazhang: there are processes running. It's showing 704000k mem used and 16652k of swap
<bazhang> asymptote: sure just add them to your irc client
<asymptote> bazhang, I really don't appreciate your berating remarks
<legend2440> bazhang: in synaptic>settings>repositories>updates id i check box for pre-released updates and reload a bunch of upgrades show up. are those upgrades ok to use?
<loa> FFEMTcJ, you have UPS?
<Relaed> alanbsheppard70, it's not fixing it
<traf25> Aim2Game.TX.US.GameSurge.net
<traf25> sorry
<FFEMTcJ> loa: yes. power hasnt been out either.. I walked away this time for about 30 minutes..
<lancerocke> Im trying to run OpenBox and im getting the error message "Openbox-Message: A window manager is already running on screen 0
<lancerocke> " Can anyone help me please?
<bazhang> lancerocke: did you choose openbox from session in the login window?
<lancerocke> bazhang: no because I want to run openbox/xfce and im following this tutorial http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox
<bazhang> legend2440: ok to use? likely okay but again if this is a backport or such there is some risk imo
<alanbshepard70> Relaed: try pulling the plug and re-inserting. Are you using a stereo plug in a stereo jack? (<--- Silly ? but sometimes little things cause probs)
<legend2440> bazhang:  ok ty
<lancerocke> bazhang: there is currently no xfce/openbox option
<FFEMTcJ> bazhang: or loa any other thoughs?
<lancerocke> bazhang: can u help me?
<Relaed> alanbsheppard70, I am switching to windows to confirm that it is a hardware problem. If is, I gotta go and fix it...
<bazhang> lancerocke: aha a custom type job? sounds fun--never tried it so really no idea how that would work--let me check the link
<Relaed> Thanks for helping me
<alanbshepard70> Relaed: You're welcome.
<lancerocke> bazhang: thank u so very much
<loa> <FFEMTcJ> check out logs.
<FFEMTcJ> loa: which ones/where.. I'm sorry, but like I said, I'm really new to ubuntu/linux
<vsftpd> hmm
<dgjones> Relaed, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/speakers-and-headphone-both-play-together-592807/ there's supposed to be a setting for Headphone Jack Sense, that may solve it
<bazhang> lancerocke: did you try that with a sudo in front of it?
<loa> FFEMTcJ, vim /var/log/messages
<dgjones> ah, never mind, they've disconnected
<lancerocke> sudo killall?
<bazhang> lancerocke: aye
<lancerocke> bazhange: /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml
<lancerocke> oops
<lancerocke> bazhang: danny@danny-desktop:~$ sudo killall xfwm4
<lancerocke> [sudo] password for danny:
<lancerocke> xfwm4: no process killed
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~$
<ameznaric> ive installed a new graphics card and now the screen is all garbled... how can i run gnome in low graphics mode
<ameznaric> ?
<FFEMTcJ> loa: All it has is a bunch of things that say -- MARK --
<bazhang> lancerocke: is that the name of the process?
<dgjones> !fixres | ameznaric
<ubot3> ameznaric: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> ameznaric: what card and waht driver and how installed please
<lancerocke> bazhang: i dont know if its the name of the process because im just following the  tutorial. How do I find out what window manager is running and shut it off?
<ameznaric> ati 8100... so far it worked on the default driver, so i downloaded the updated driver from ati...
<ameznaric> sfter restarting, gnome said it cant start the driver
<lancerocke> bazhang: so i can run openbox
<ameznaric> and that it will use the low graphics mode
<ameznaric> so it was ok, but 256 colors
<bazhang> lancerocke: aye; I see the tutorial let me check something
<ameznaric> after a few more attempts, it accepted the graphics card
<ameznaric> but the screen is garbled
<ameznaric> so id like to reset it back
<ameznaric> or at least start it in low graphics mode
<lancerocke> bazhang: ok
<ameznaric> so my question is just how to start gnome in low graphcs mode
<ameznaric> or x...
<Relaed> Finally it turned out to be a software-hardware problem
<bazhang> killall xfdesktop what about that lancerocke
<Relaed> headphone and speaker output are separate on this chipset...
<lancerocke> k brb
<ArthurArchnix> ameznaric: Why did gnome say it can't start the driver? Switch to antoher terminal, like Ctrl+Alt+F1 and do: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and make sure the correct driver is listed.
<FFEMTcJ> loa: any thoughts on that?
<lancerocke> bazhang: danny@danny-desktop:~$ killall xfdesktop
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~$
<ArthurArchnix> ameznaric: If it is, you can try replacing it with the old driver name
<lancerocke> bazhang: danny@danny-desktop:~$ killall xfdesktop
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~$ openbox
<lancerocke> Openbox-Message: A window manager is already running on screen 0
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~$
<bazhang> lancerocke: then openbox & exit
<_[Shadow_Angel]_> Âñåì ïðèâåä
<ArthurArchnix> ameznaric: But first, find what driver is list, let's say it's called ATI, switch to yet another terminal Ctrl+Alt+F2 and type: sudo modprobe ATI  or whatever the name of the driver is. Do this only if you haven't restarted your computer since installing the new driver
<bazhang> lancerocke: I have to head out for a bit; certainly the other fine folks here can help you (when they wake up ;] ) I will try to help later if you need
<lancerocke> bazhang: ok
<mika__> hi there
<bazhang> lancerocke: I saw this link for you info: http://www.osnews.com/story/18248/Openbox_Window_Manager_Grows_up
<alanbshepard70> Relaed:  Haven't seen that before, Did the problem occur within windows also? It it occurred in both OSes it may still be hardware, even if the outs are separate something tells the PC to switch the active port and that part may be broken, it does seem unlikely that it just happened out of no where though.
<loa> FFEMTcJ, try to install last kernel and use tests for hardware
<mika__> any ideas howI can get sound working on gutsy
<mika__> soundcard is SigmaTel STAC9271D
<lancerocke> is there anyone that cna help me kill my current (unknown) window manager so i can run openbox using this tutorial? http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox I dont want to logout and login to openbox using the session manager because it has to be XFCE/OpenBox
<FFEMTcJ> loa: I'm sorry, once again, your gonna have to explain how to do that
<loa> FFEMTcJ, for example try to gzip your films with best quality
<FFEMTcJ> films?
<Relaed> alanbshpepard70, it's a problem that headphone doesn't mute speakers for their output are seperate on the chipset.
<mika__> I went through some guides I found from net (eg installing latest alsa drivers)
<mika__> but no luck
<Relaed> alanbshpepard70, I am on a Samsung Q45 so and this problem is only with Linux, it's ok in vista
<kr0nus> hi, I'm having problems trying to bring up the java console
<dgjones> Relaed, I posted this earlier, but you'd just gone off line
<dgjones> Relaed, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/speakers-and-headphone-both-play-together-592807/ there's supposed to be a setting for Headphone Jack Sense, that may solve it
<kr0nus> from the Java control panel, I hit advanced, expand console, check 'show console', apply, ok
<kr0nus> but when I load applets, console still doesn't come up
<alanbshepard70> Relaed: I'm better with hardware, dgjones seems to know what's up.
<Relaed> dgjones, thank you for your information in time !
<quakky> Hey guys, i am trying to install the nvidia drivers for ubuntu that i downloaded from nvidia's website, but asks me to log in as root ...what's the solution to that?
<dgjones> alanbshepard70, Relaed, I don't know if its the answer, I'm not on ubuntu at the minute, I've just seen that suggested as an answer in similar cases of sound coming out of both headphone and speakers
<Relaed> alanbshepard70, yeah, I will never buy Korean stuff again if it were a hardware problem, lol
<FFEMTcJ> quakky: from the terminal $ sudo
<bosanac> Hello people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i want to config my video and have some program like " movie maker " for Linux ubuntu 7.10 ? can somebody help me PLEASE ?
<lancerocke> is there anyone that cna help me kill my current (unknown) window manager so i can run openbox using this tutorial? http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox I dont want to logout and login to openbox using the session manager because it has to be XFCE/OpenBox
<quakky> k let me try
<Relaed> dgjones, Reading the post.
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed: I had the same problem on my HP notebook. I have an intel card and the secret was adding an option for my card in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed: Take the make and model of your sound card, and use that to search the forums to see what kind of option you need to add to that file.
<ArthurArchnix> bosanac: I've never used it, but heard good things about cinerella
<bosanac> how to install it?
<quakky> umm how do i close X-server?
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, I see, I don't know if the following pages are useful to me or not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136810
<ubot3> Malone bug 136810 in linux-source-2.6.22 "snd-hda-intel - Lenovo N100, headphones does not mute speakers" [Medium,Triaged]
<mika__> bosanac ... try avidemux, virtualdub ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software
<lancerocke> is there anyone that cna help me kill my current (unknown) window manager so i can run openbox using this tutorial? http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox I dont want to logout and login to openbox using the session manager because it has to be XFCE/OpenBox
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed:  what's your sound card?
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, wait a sec. I am checking.
<ArthurArchnix> lancerocke: What goes wrong when you type killall xfwm4
<sCOTTo> hey guys - i need some help - i have played around in my new ubuntu install TOO much - as a result my filesharing is screwed - i cant browse other machines which are windows machines on the network or browse my ubuntu machine FROM the linux machines... can someone help me restore my network setup all the way back to the original settings? I wouldnt ask unless i had spent some time trying to figure it out myself
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: I would advise that you report an error message that you encountered when you tired to restore your system yourself.
<bullgard4> tried
<osfameron> sCOTTo: your filesharing worked before?!
<osfameron> I've never really got samba filesharing to do anything much useful at all on my ubuntu installs
<sCOTTo> osfameron: to a degree yes - i could browse other machines on my network before...
<mmmiiikkkeee> lancerocke: you can run  "ps -e " and the "kill -9 <PID of prosses you want to kill>"
<LSD|Ninja> osfameron: define 'useful'
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: i dont know HOW to restore the system
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea I had  a lot of trouble with samba also...
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, that's my audio device.
 * sCOTTo liked this article.... http://potchery.blogspot.com/
<LSD|Ninja> The big problem with samba on Ubuntu is that it doesn't share your ~ by default and that you have to manually smbpasswd -a your account
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: If it is that bad then I advise that you save your /home directory's contents and set up Ubuntu anew.
<ArthurArchnix> hmm... well, I've got an ICH7, so this may not work for you. The good news is if it doesn't work it simply doesn't work. It's easy to revert changes.
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: I JUST NEED TO KNOW HOW I GOT about RESETTING THE NETWORK CONFIG TO THE ORIGINAL STATE - IS there a program that can help me / GUI :) ??
<lancerocke> oh sorry
<lancerocke> i was afk
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/openbox-3.4.6.1$ killall xfwm4
<lancerocke> xfwm4: no process killed
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/openbox-3.4.6.1$
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: Did you use the network manager before?
<heym1> can I use gtkrc to use different iconsets for certain application? e.g. evolution use tango and thunar use mac
<heym1> ?
<sCOTTo> hmmmnot sure i dont think so
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed: Add this at the bottom:  options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<lancerocke> mmmiiikkkeee: what do you mean.
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed: Save, reboot, cross fingers
<lancerocke> mmmiiikkkeee: thank you for ur response
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: Thank you for your response
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: Dis you use Synaptic before?
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, rebooting... thanks
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed: It should be possible to restart the sound without rebooting, but I've never shined to it.
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: Did you use Synaptic before?
<sCOTTo> yup
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: yu
<sCOTTo> yup
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: It say that xfwm4: no process killed
<sou1> Hello, I just reformatted using a new version of guty's cd; however i can not get my compiz preferences updated... i dont have the preferences options under apperance.. what do i need to do?
<ArthurArchnix> lancerocke: what does ps | grep xfwm show?
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: yes network manager is on my system
<sCOTTo> i dont know if i used it
<mmmiiikkkeee> lancerocke: I mean first you run "ps -e" to find the PID(the left most number) of the program you want to kill
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: Nothing - danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/openbox-3.4.6.1$ ps | grep xfwm
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/openbox-3.4.6.1$
<ArthurArchnix> are you sure its running then? Why not just move on to step two
<mmmiiikkkeee> lancerocke: the "kill -9 <PID>" to kill the program
<mmmiiikkkeee> lancerocke: you want to kill a program right?
<lancerocke> mmmiiikkkeee: yes
<lancerocke> mmmiiikkkeee: whatever window manager is running - http://pastebin.com/m7251dd42
<ArthurArchnix> lancerocke: If you followed the directions you pasted, it would have killed your WM then replaced it with openbox. Have you checked to see if openbox is already running?
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: You could try to de-install network manager and then re-install Network Manager. If after reinstalling Network Manager you network access is still broken, then you will see error messages in either a Gnome terminal or in dmesg. Please report these error messages here.
<bullgard4> your
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: I i dont know how to do that
<ArthurArchnix> lancerocke: compiz is your window manager
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: how do i uninstall networ manager
<sCOTTo> ?
<ArthurArchnix> replace xfwm4 with compiz
<sou1>  Hello, I just reformatted using a new version of guty's cd; however i can not get my compiz preferences updated... i dont have the preferences options under apperance.. what do i need to do?
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: so i cant run compiz with openbox?
<ArthurArchnix> compiz is a window manager. openbox is a window manager.
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: Look it up in Synaptic.
<heym1> can I use gtkrc to use different iconsets for certain application? e.g. evolution use tango and thunar use mac iconset. will include work?
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, it didn't work.
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed: Bummer. You remember that bug report lnk you pasted
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: do i do a REINSTALL or uninstall and then reinstall ?
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, yes
<ArthurArchnix> Relaed: If you scroll down you'll see what options other people have tried. Try those as well. Even though they didn't work for them, they might work for you. This is where knowing what command restarts alsa is useful, since without that command restarts are required after each change to alsa-base
<heym1> any ideas?
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: ok i did killall compiz ; openbox & exit and now - http://pastebin.com/m48206aa0
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, thanks for helping me, and it's time for dinner now. Have a nice day.
<lancerocke> mmmiiikkkeee: ok i did killall compiz ; openbox & exit and now - http://pastebin.com/m48206aa0
<ArthurArchnix> lancerocke: Well, I don't see compiz, but I don't see openbox either. You desktop must look messed up.
<Relaed> ArthurArchnix, I'll keep on looking for the solution.
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: my desktop looks normal
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: i.) Look up 'network-manager' in Synaptic. ii.) Highlight it. iii.) Click on it. iv.) Choose: "Fully remove" After you fully removed it: v.) Install network-manager.
<sCOTTo> thanks
<life2atreus> i fixed my sound prob!!!!
<ArthurArchnix> Is there a border around your irc client?
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: might emerald be my window manager?
<ArthurArchnix> lancerocke: Dunno, anyway know the instructions say "Now you must log out and log back in. When you go to log out, make sure you check the box that says "Save session for future login" or something like that. When you log back in, XFCE will use Openbox."
<ArthurArchnix> now*
<mmmiiikkkeee> lancerocke: if you kill 'X' it shoudl kill what ever window manager you are running also..: "kill -9 26150", but i think killing gdm should also work; do you want to kill just the window manager or all of 'X'
<ArthurArchnix> mmmiiikkkeee: This is what he's doing http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox
<heym1> can I use gtkrc to use different iconsets for certain application? e.g. evolution use tango and thunar use mac iconset. will include work?
<quakky> guys when i try to run the nvidia driver installer, it complaing about me not having libs or something...or not finding a kernal
<quakky> anyone know why?
<helohalo> hi! sos! can I install ubuntu onto an already existing linux install? (different distro)
<helohalo> without loss of data
<lancerocke> mmmiiikkkeee: i just want to kill the window manager
<helohalo> so only /bin, etc binaries get replaced, but not all data erased
<SupaFly> anyone got any links to security for lamp servers for ubuntu, because i cant really find anything relevant, all the tutorials i find are talking about settings which stragely i dont have
<ArthurArchnix> lancerocke: Why are you still here? You did step one of the instructions and it seemed to work. Now do step two. Log out, save session for future login. Log back in. We'll still be here
<lancerocke> ArthurArchnix: ok brb
<heym1> dual iconsets? howto?
<mmmiiikkkeee> lancerocke: what was wrong with "killall compiz ; openbox & "
<heym1> I'm waiting and asking my q every 10 minutes it seems...
<heym1> : /
<ArthurArchnix> SupaFly: Look for debian docs on the subject. They're probably better and 99% of them will be applicable to Ubuntu. You'll just have to adapt them with sudo instead of su and stuff. Also look up bastille
<DCP> any 1 help me with audio problem  i have a via 8235 / ac97 set up the audio crackles
<SupaFly> oh ok, tyvm
<ArthurArchnix> SupaFly: Also, google: CIS Debian Benchmarl
<ArthurArchnix> benchmark
<amanj> what belry in the ubuntu
<christopher> Anyone here familiar with make files and could assist me with a compile crash?
<mmmiiikkkeee> any on know of good client for kazza network(fast track) I have tried apollon and K/mldonkey and  I can't get either to work.  I gt mldonkey to connect but could not search any thing
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices " output includes 2 lines: 'N: Name="Power Button (FF)"' and 'N: Name="Sleep Button (CM)"'. What does 'CM' stand for?
<csaba> i have a widescreen monitor and the fonts are UGLY... its probably because of the graphics card... but there is no driver for the card
<csaba> is there a way to fix this?
<csaba> on normal monitors the fotns are ok
<Linux_Fresher> Hello, I downloaded a file called Ubuntoon-2Feb2008.tar.bz2    .. this is supposed to be a theme file,  as per the instructions, i went to System--> Preferences --> Appearance --> Install --> desktop file Ubuntoon-2Feb2008.tar.bz2  .. but it says installation failed  :( .. so what am i doing wrong?
<techt0nix> Hi i have gotten a new video card its a nvidia geforce 5500 and i can not boot ubuntu up with it, im on ubuntu right now but im on a onboard video card anyone got any ideas?
<csaba> but on on 1280x768 resolution the fonts just look wrong
<christopher> So Im trying to install Libc6-dev and its telling me I am missing dependancy of Libc6 so I download this and it tells me I have a newer version???
<plux> Linux_Fresher: double klick on it, and it should unpack. Then try to use the unpacked file.
<Linux_Fresher> plux:  i pulled a folder out of that called Ubuntoon .. now that has multiple sub folders, so after clicking Install, if i show it the extracted folder, it keeps going inside the folder tree ..
<plux> Linux_Fresher: then I have no idea atm.
<Linux_Fresher> plux:  umm .. i will give u the weblink .. there is some stuff there which may further clarify my Q
<whochismo> Hi
<techt0nix> so can anyone help me with my video card?
<whochismo> i have a problem. One particular SD card doesn't mounts in Ubuntu since today, and I don't know why
<mmmiiikkkeee> whochismo: other sd cards mount though?
<jimtheodorehenry> Hey guys. I'm trying to play a folder which has a DVD in it, in Kaffeine over Samba. I'm executing Kaffeine with the command: kaffeine "dvd://smb://zuccon-xp/Mikey-Stuff/movies/10th &wolf" and I keep getting the error "The source cannot be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights..." Is this the correct command to use to play a DVD over the SMB protocol?
<Linux_Fresher> plux:  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNUtoon%2BUbuntoon?content=70206
 * sCOTTo is back with NO sucess
<Linux_Fresher> plux:  i really want it coz it will look so good with wobbly windows
<techt0nix> Hi i have gotten a new video card its a nvidia geforce 5500 and i can not boot ubuntu up with it, im on ubuntu right now but im on a onboard video card anyone got any ideas
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: you still round?
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: yes.
<quakky> Guys, I broke something..Im running on basic graphic drivers..what can i do to fix things?
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: ok i have rebooted even - and nothing is working at all again! can i tell you my topology in case i might have done the wrong thing ?
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: Yes, go ahead. May be I can help you a bit.
<kalkan> hello can anyone tell me why is firefox  slow on ubuntu?
<sureshot> hey how do i edit apache conf file?
<sureshot> i try this sudo vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  there is some sudo command to make x re scan your hard ware .. if u know that command run it, it worked for me after i installed restricted nvidia drivers, when everything went back to 640x480 on restart .. got fixed after i ran that command
<sureshot> and this Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<christopher> can I change the name of my interface from eth1 to wifi0?
<zod_> how do i resume an torrent in the native ubuntu torrent downloader??? plz help
<sureshot> but the saves isnt made?
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: Do u remember that command ?
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  aww .. no sorry , i am very new to linux
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: cuz I have no idea ...i am new too lol
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  but its surely there on forum
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  but i guess wait for an hour or so .. very pro and very helpful people come in this channel
<sureshot> quakky : im new too, how can i edit a file
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: 800X600 on 24" is freaking big
<Sinister> is there a mirror in gimp ?
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: so i hope i find a solution
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/   -->  FIRST JUST READ IT .. dont run the command unless someone is guiding u through in this channel
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: Ok - to start with - I have three computers running (faithtop is a dell notebook with ubuntu and wireless connection to a netgear dg834g)(kristop  is a laptop with windows xp home which is hard wired)(server - which is a new install of windows 2003 - hardwired) i want to have a share on the server that both laptops can access... but the windows machnes can see each other - the linux box is VISIBLE from both but not accessible fro
<sCOTTo> m both - same goes - the ubuntu box can SEE the others but not access them...
<pcormack> hello all
 * sCOTTo thinks that ANY help he gets is good...
<sureshot> ohh how do i save after have edit a file in terminal?
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  do u know how to install themes in ubuntu ?
<sureshot> i quit and i have a swap-filw and the original isnt saved
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  trying to figure out myself lol
<pcormack> sureshot how are you editing the file? vi vim nano pico???
<techt0nix> Linux_fresher in terminal type sudo apt-get install kde
<sureshot> pcormack: i type sudo vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<chrissla> hi there
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: no idea ..Ive been on ubuntu for..oh about 1 hour
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: How did you test to SEE and did you test to ACCESS?
<pcormack> to save a file in vi press "Esc :wq"
<chrissla> can anyone tell me howto update from an earliert version to the new one
<techt0nix> i have gotten a new video card its a nvidia geforce 5500 and i can not boot ubuntu up with it, im on ubuntu right now but im on a onboard video card anyone got any ideas?
<chrissla> do i only have to change the sources.list
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  my 3rd hour i think in total .. btw check out compfiz .. it really looks good .. ofcourse do it after your gfx card starts working
<chrissla> to the newest version?
<sureshot> pcormac: what does vi do? i write Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf in the file but when i close it its not saved
<Linux_Fresher> techt0nix: doing as you say .. will let u know as soon as it finishes
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: i tried them through network from the menu... *feeling like i might have done it wrong...*
<DCP> anyone know how to stop my audio crackling i have via 8235 audio
<pcormack> sureshot you need to press Esc and then :wq
<sCOTTo> PLACES--->
<techt0nix> Linux_Freasher should be about a 700mb file
<dneary> Hi
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: What menu?
<pcormack> sureshot :wq tells vi the write to the file and quit
<dneary> Wat nick does Jono use on IRC these days?
<zod_> Any one know how to resume an torrent download in ubuntu native torrent program?
<techt0nix> i have tryed almost everything i know to get my video card to work can somene please help me?
<cwillu> zod_, just reopen the torrent and pick the same location should work
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: in the top gnome menu it has Applications --- Places---- System................... I used PLACES
<cwillu> zod_, it'll verify the existing data, and then continue
<Linux_Fresher> techt0nix:  ok, but do i really need KDE ? i mean gnome is similar right ?    btw i am trying to install this theme -->  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNUtoon%2BUbuntoon?content=70206
<sureshot> i keep escape pressen in or then type that?
<sureshot> pressed
<zod_> eh im quite new to ubuntu Linux world what is the name of the program?
<pcormack> sureshot do you see -INSERT- or -REPLACE- at the bottom left of the terminal?
<venome> hi, anyone experienced with suspend? having troubles setting it up on my notebook ...
<techt0nix> Linux_freher kde is more of a make it yourself theme
<techt0nix> Linux_fresher*
<sureshot> pcormack: no only see the end of the text in the file
<Linux_Fresher> techt0nix:  oh .. then its not for me yet .. i cant yet make anything for me unless i learn some basic things in linux like installing a pre-given program .. editing/making/customizing would come after 1 week depending on how good i understand the OS
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: gonna give my pc a restart see what happens..
<walla> can anyone help me set up apache in ubuntu? i have php5 working fine, but when i try and access "http://myip/apache2-default/" i get the forbidden page
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  good luck
<unbelieve> hello! my hard drive is getting smaller every second by *mb .... logging something and I cant find where and what .... any help??
<Linux_Fresher> techt0nix:  did u see the weblink i pasted ?
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: ?
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: Ah, yes I see. (But I did not understand your topology fully.) Did you install Samba on your laptop?
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: no... was i meant to - i thought it would have been standard.... i played with it a bit... and couldnt get it working.... so i killed it - then talked to you and then i uninstalled what you told me to
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: You have got 3 computers in a LAN. One is 'faithtop'. One is 'kristop'. What is the name of the third?
<Linux_Fresher> techt0nix:  here it goes --->  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNUtoon%2BUbuntoon?content=70206    at the bottom, i downloaded the second file .. not the gnu one, the ubuntoon one i got
<venome> walla: and what about http://myip/
<venome> ?
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: from the readme file it says you can just copy the Ubuntoon dir to the ~/.icons directory
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: the other is 'SERVER'
<sCOTTo> and it is a server 2003 install
<venome> walla: or respectively http://localhost
<ArthurArchnix> unbelieve: Logs can't be generated that quick, plus a default ubuntu install has something called logrotate that prevents logs from growing beyond a certain size. It's more likely something is being copied onto your system.
<venome> ?
<Bhadresh> any one know to setup dual wan router using ubuntu?
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  ya but it also says OR i can go to system-->appearance  and click install .. i want to do it that way .. right now i cant seem to find the icon folder it talks about
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: sCOTTo All three are in one LAN. Is this correct?
<sCOTTo> yes
<xav> nerim.fr
<sCOTTo> all in workgroup called FAITHCOM
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: all in workgroup called FAITHCOM
<techt0nix> can someone please help me with my video card
<techt0nix> ubuntu tells me it has the driver
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: 'SERVER' uses an Windows operating system?
<techt0nix> but i still cant boot ubuntu up with it
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: ys it uses windows server 2003
<zod_> is it any mediacenter for Ubuntu 7.10?
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: the icon foldre is hidden; all folder starting with a '.' are hidden.  i think "control h" will show you the hidden folders
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  did it work ?
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: nope...
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: I tried a command which redid and redetected everything
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: however that didnt seem to work..
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  yes, but please .. rather than moving stuff without understanding, i am trying to figure out the basic gui methods in linux .. so i really want to try it the second way
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: i cant believe it only took me an hour to mess up linux
<pcormack> sureshot then just type :wq!
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  well, it will surely be solved in here when some pro turns up here .. right now its a bit too early .. from my time, i will say 2 hrs from now
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  did it get messed up after u installed the restricted driver ?
<axz> Guys how to add new wigets to my desktop like net stats or hd usage
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: well I downloaded the drivers from Nvidia's website
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  btw dont give up .. i had given up on linux 3 times before because i could not drop the 'windows mentality' .. this time i am giving it a go as if it was my first OS of life
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: but it was working before
<unbelieve> ArthurArchnix: probably the iptables.. but I did check all logs thay seems to be fine.. How can grep out files by size? then I`ll see wich files are growing.. the speed is unbelieveble.... 300mb left of...
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: I understand that your Ubuntu laptop computer 'faithtop' does not have the Samba server and client packages installed. You will need to install them.
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  hmm .. there must be something that you have told the system or downloaded  before and after .. it cant auto mess up
<venome> hi, once again could someone advice me on setting up suspend2ram / suspend2disk?
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: sorry, I don't use gnome; but from what i read i thin you need to unzip the file(and not untar it) then specify the the .tar file for the gui program?
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  u downloaded directly through nvidia site or used some ubuntu update button and ubuntu got it from nvidia site ?
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: how do i do that quick?
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  okies, now thats a good info , so basically unzip and untar are different things in linux ?  i thought it was just decompressing ..
<quakky> Linux_Fresher:this is wat i did..installed ubuntu, installed updates, downloaded nvidia stuff from repo, enabled restricted drivers, downloaded and installed the drivers from nvidia's website...
<quakky> i guess i installed 2 sets of drivers?
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  and it got messed up  after the reboot right ?
<jumeaux> slt a tous
<quakky> well it got messed up whne i tried the 'gdm' start command
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: can you list any EXTRA packages i would or would NOT install from samba - there are a lot there in synaptics
<zod_> so when ppls use ubuntu ure dual boot or ust use Linux as main os?
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: is there a good gui i would use for control ?
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: they are seperate things; tar take a group of folders and files and puts them all together as one file(but does NOT compress them); the .bz2 mean the the 'tar-ed' file was then compressed
<sureshot> it worked now ty pcormack
<acee1234> i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas?
<smokeyd> Hi people. I did a "dd if=/dev/hda of=disk.img"  from my hard disk. This disk contains one primary partition and one logical parititon. I can repartition this file with fdisk. But is there also a way to mkfs.etx3 one of the parititions in the image file?
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  hmm .. never heard about gdm command , but mine was messed up after the restricted driver reboot .. then was fixed using some command that was told to me here .. but i think u r not too far off from the solution
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:   ooooh .. ok ..
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: i think i should just uninstall everything (gotta figure out how) and try reinstalling stuff
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: ok now i go to install it... its already there - my apologise
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: I was thinking you might need to just unzip, but not untar the file; the README file says to use the tar file
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: its just a guess, I am not sure
<zod_> is it any major problems to use Linux as main os?
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  naw, i would hold on .. lets face it , we know nothing of linux yet .. not even the dir command [ which is ls in linux ] .. we cant yet poke around in here like we did in windows without atleast some basic knowledge
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: According to my experiences you will need the packages samba, samba-common, samba-dbg, samba-doc, samba-doc-pdf.
<unbelieve> anybody knows howto grep files out by size?
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: hehe ya i guess...alright then ..im off to sleep ...6 am and gotta work in 4 hours ..
<acee1234> no one knows how to see what clogging my ports?
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  ok when i double click on the tar.bz3 archive, it opens up like winzip .. so how to extract the content as a tar file and not as a full folder with subfolders in it ?
<Linux_Fresher> quakky:  dont worry at all and have a nice sleep .. usually all issues get solved in here for sure
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: I do not understand your question: "is there a good gui i would use for control ?" Please say it in other words.
<bod_> hey guys, i klnow you can change the GDM login screen theme throuh the gui manager but can you do it through terminal,. if so how?
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: disregard GUI question..... can you tell me the settings i need to get this thing working ?
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: This is tricky.
<unbelieve> hello! my hard drive is getting smaller every second by *mb .... logging something and I cant find where and what .... any help??
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  right clicking on the folder in the archive doesnt have untar option,  only extract option
<ArthurArchnix> unbelieve I'd reboot, unplug from the net, then use disk usage analyer to locate big files and folders.
<beltran> hello, im new here  but in short is there any way to undo all the updates ive gotten?
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: Do you understand German?
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: not enough to get me by no...
<ArthurArchnix> unbelieve: Chances are though that you accidentally copied and pasted something in the background. do ps ax and see what's running
<sebrock> I have an issue with upgrading my server to Gutsy, I use the "do-release-upgrade" and everything is fine until it will restart the nfs-kernel-server... then it just stalls and nothing happens???
<bod_> ps aux
<acee1234> i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? if you have none where might i ask ive asked #kubuntu and #tor
<smith> hoola
<Linux_Fresher> Q how to untar a file ? without extracting it ?    eg. ubuntoon-2Feb2008.tar.bz2   .. i dont want to extract the containts .. only want to untar it .. eventually it has to look something like  Ubuntoon-2Feb2008.tar   [ i think ]
<techt0nix> i have a easy ? what does Hotplug mean in ubuntu lol
<smith> hay algien
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: I don't know how to do that in a gui; I don't use gnome, so you might want to ask some one else "how to unzip, but not untar" a file in gnome
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:   umm .. wait .. u mean  "how to untar but not unzip"  right ?
<doff> Linux_Fresher, bunzip2 filename
<unbelieve> ArthurArchnix; thanks dude! will try
<Linux_Fresher> doff: would this work ?  i pull the folder out of the archive manager --> so this is decompressing [unzipping] .. may be i can re-pack it to .tar somehow ?
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, why not extract then tar?
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:   DID IT !! :)
<doff> Linux_Fresher, this should unpack to .tar file
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  but why i have a feeling that i took the longer way around ?
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-ByExample/index.html is the best introduction to your problem. I do not know an English shortcut for that.
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: no; I think you want to just unzip it.... its common in linux to see a group of files the were "tared" then "ziped(compressed)".  if you just unzip the file you get the "file.tar" part back...
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: most gui programs will do both for you to make it easyer on you; they will fisrt unzip then untar the fle
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  i think i am understanding it now , but can i send u the archive file please so that u can have a look at it ?  its very small
<acee1234> how do you see who is blocking/listing on what port
<beltran> is there a reasonably easy way to undo all the updates ive gotten or am i stuck with them?
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  and trust me please, its not a virus or worm or anything .. i think
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, i dont understand,.,. so you have solved the prob? an easy solution would be to right click --> extract here (removing the .tar.bz2) --> then right-click --> archive --> .tar   finished
<acee1234> or just reformat and be done with it?
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  or i can give u a weblink for it
<beltran> or do i need to do a fresh install
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: i think you could do what bod_ said...
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  yes, i did it that way .. now i have ubuntoon.tar  ,   ubuntoon folder and Ubuntuoon-2Feb228.tar.bz2  on desktop
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: thanks
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: now can you install the .tar file in the gui?
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  now next problem ... now when i try to install it through "appearance"  the .tar file doesnt show up .. only the Ubuntoon folder and the tar.bz2 show up
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, thats fine, the longer filename is just the name of the tarball whereas the tar you made only has the name of the Parent file,. you could rename the new .tar file if you really wanted to
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, is this a GTK theme?
<Linux_Fresher> mmmiiikkkeee:  i tried to forcefully give it the .tar file by clicking "all files" and choosing it .. now it says invalid format
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, why didnt you want it in .tar.bz2 format?
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  i think so .. not very sure  .. here is the link to it -->  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNUtoon%2BUbuntoon?content=70206
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  umm .. i dont know .. if i show the .tar.bz2 format to theme installer, it just says installation failed
<beltran> does anyone know how to undo updates? is it possible? is there an easy way? should i just re-install?
<mmmiiikkkeee> bod_: the directions says to install the "tar" file...
<smokeyd> hey people. Is there a way to boot the ubuntu live cd into a text-only version? No gdm/gnome/Xorg/etc?
<Linux_Fresher> ya .. website says GTK 2.x  .. is that what u ment ?
<Frogzoo> beltran: reinstall
<Linux_Fresher> lol linux is difficult :(
<ArthurArchnix> beltran: Depends what updates
<sureshot> can i share files from my xp to ubuntu in some way?
<beltran> i want to wipe them all
<bod_> Linux yer, its a theme,.,. if it says install failed, did it say why?
<ArthurArchnix> beltran: reinstall
<benpicco> sureshot: you should be able to read and write ntfs
<beltran> ok thanks
<smokeyd> sureshot: yes. ou can access your windows XP parttions directly from ubuntu
<Linux_Fresher> no other message .. just a window which says installation failed
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, you moved the tarball to /usr/themes    ??
<sureshot> benpicco: i have fat32 on this computer  i think?
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  nope, its on my desktop
<bod_> it can read fat aswell
<bod_> ;|)
<benpicco> sureshot: should be possible too (why would you like to install xp on a fat32 partitio?)
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, lemme give it a try on my system then il walk yu through it
<beltran> is this the only linux help id like a second opinion
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  thanks .. its some cartoon theme, should go really well with wobbly windows .. so i really want it :)
<sureshot> penpicco: im not sure if it its fat 32 where can i see that?
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, it says it will be default for Edubuntu soon ,.,. ;-)
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  umm.. ok.. i dont have edubuntu i think
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: I GOT IT WOOO HOOOO!!
<bullgard4> sCOTTo: Congratulations!
<Linux_Fresher> sCOTT grtz
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, hhhmm,. im getting error,.,. il be a few mins
<sCOTTo> bullgard4: i used GSAMBAD awesome as well as the thing in the docs you gave me... i changed the security from USER to SHARE
<sCOTTo> thanks Linux_Fresher
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: did you get that theme to install yet?
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  sure m8 take your time, i will hang back
<sCOTTo> ok
 * sCOTTo better go
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  naw bro, bod_ is giving it a try at his end
<bod_> ;-)
<sCOTTo> catchayh all!
<sCOTTo> THANKYOU ALL SOOO MUCH!!
<sureshot> benpicco: when i look in workgroup the ubunto doesnt show up..how do i find and transfer files between xp and ubuntu?
<sCOTTo> ;)
<FloodBot3> sCOTTo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sCOTTo> o-kay...
<benpicco> sureshot: aah,you are taking about network shares?
<sureshot> yes..im controlling ubuntu with vnc and want to transfer files to the computer that has ubuntu
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: go to your home directory and hit ctrl+h
<benpicco> sureshot: if so, samba is what you are searching for
<adyre> HOW CAN I easily change the default 25 port for Postfix to 80, for example...?
<adyre> PS: Newbie Linux
<sureshot> oki whay is that?
<unbelieve> what does folder /home/user/.cache/tracker    anybody?
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, works like a charm,.,.,. ok, remove everything to do with gnutoon/ubuntoon from your comp then download the ubuntoon tarball to your desktop and tell me when your at that stage ;-)
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: do you see folder called .icons?
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  yup .. i see many folders starting with . now, someone said they are hidden
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  yes .. its there
<benpicco> sureshot: its an open implemantation of windows smb file share service, you you can share files with windows pcs and the other way round
<benpicco> sureshot: there should be a howto in the wiki
<benpicco> !samba
<ubot3> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: is ubutoon folder inside ?
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  basically i can move files there but i want to learn the gui things first before i start moving stuff without understanding what i am doing
<bod_> legend2440, my way is easier trust me
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  yes there is ubuntoon folder there
<sureshot> benpicco. oki ty will look into that
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: delete it
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  0.o
<bod_> oh, lol,.,.
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  it didnt ask for confirmation .. it just got .. well .. deleted
<unbelieve> what`s for folder /home/user/.cache/tracker    anybody?
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: then open sysrem >preferences>appearance
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  ok now retry to install through theme manager ?
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  ok appearance running
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: now point it at the tar.bz2 file
<huiii> hello
<ks3> unbelieve: It stores information for searching your files
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:   IT WORKED  !! "The theme Ubuntoon has been installed"   :)
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, he means, press the install button ,.,.then point to the tar.bz
<bod_> oh
<bod_> to late
<Linux_Fresher> weeee !! sweeeet !!   thanks bod_ thanks legend2440 .. :) :)
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, HAVE FUN,.,.
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: the reason it was failing was because you already had ubutoon in .icons folder
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  can u explain what was going wrong ?
<bod_> legend2440, ah,.,. cool,.,.
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  but in windows it would ask me something like "there is already a folder called xyz .. overwrite / cancel "  etc .. no such thing in linux ?
<bullgard4> 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices' outputs a line 'N: Name="Sleep Button (CM)"' I take 'CM' as 'Control Method'. My computer does not have a 'Sleep Button'. Can you explain why the kernel still recognizes a 'Sleep button control method' device?
 * bod_ gotta do coursework now ;-( ..........
<unbelieve> ks3: it`s nearly 10gb big? O_o can i delete something from it?
<sylphe> irc.indymedia.org
<ks3> unbelieve: you can delete everything from it if you want, but you'll probably also want to disable tracker from running or else it will get recreated
<unbelieve> ks3: how to desable?
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: no i guess theme manager does'nt
<huiii> each time i plug in an USB-HDD Lacie 500gb, the HDD spins up and does not appear on Gnome-desktop. fdisk -l tells me that the HDD is there. when i unplug and plug it back again, its recognizzed and the icon appears on the Gnome-desktop: my question: HOW CAN I LET SYSTEM LOAD HDD WITHOUT UNPLUG/PLUG, IS THERE A COMMAND-LINE PROCEDURE?
<ks3> unbelieve: System / Preferences / Sessions - uncheck the Tracker item
<unbelieve> ks3: ok thanks!
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  ah .. but i bet linux could use more of information messages .. i couldnt have figured out why it was not working without your help :)
<benpicco> huiii: is dmesg telling you that something went wrong?
<huiii> benpicco: i'll check
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: how do those icons look?
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  cute and cartoonish
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: lol have fun
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  atm finding some good cartoon wall paper to go well with it :D  .. the icons match the wobbly windows ..
<beltran> ok last question, i have not found anything on the forums or other linux help places so is there an irc channel for noobs like me to find help?
<cwillu> !register | BeCkY
<ubot3> BeCkY: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<huiii> benpicco: no, dmesg sees it too
<bod_> Hey guys, i know you can change GDM login screen theme through the gui manager but can you do it from the terminal?
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  so now ok to delete these experimental files on desktop ?  Ubuntoon-2Feb2008.tar.bz2, Ubuntoon folder and the Ubuntoon.tar that i made ?
<benpicco> huiii: any errors?
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, yes
<huiii> benpicco: no, it looks just fine,
<huiii> benpicco: it sees the HDD correctly
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  and 2nd Q,  one more error i think, the Appearance Preferences window wont close .. clicked the lower close button, upper right close X, and upper left menu --> close .. the window wont close
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: yes
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: it won't close?
<benpicco> huiii: and canyou mount it manually?
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  ah figured it out  !!  the old failed installation window was still there in background ..
<mmmiiikkkeee> Linux_Fresher: did you try "alt-f4"; and that sounds weird why woudl it not close
<faileas> is there any way to check what specific driver a device is using? i'm having problems getting a ralink RT73 card using the linux compat drivers to connect to a WPA/WPA2 access point. Its detecting it, so i figure the card works
<titon> hi anyone know how i can reset my laptop battery?
<Linux_Fresher> recommend me some good linux for dummies and dunce book  !!
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: ok and yes you can delete the ones on desktop if u want
<Smegzor> How soon is Ubuntu upgrading to Gnome 2.20?
<ActionParsnip> titon, how do you mean "reset"
<titon> or is there an application that can reset my laptop battery
<bastid_raZor> Smegzor; 7.10 Gutsy is using Gnome 2.20
<huiii> benpicco: manual mount works fine, but than its not seen as external HDD. i get some permission issues. is there a command-line that lets the system recheck the USB-port and do the same automatic procedure as when we plug in a ext HDD ??
<Smegzor> Sorry I meant Gnome 2.22
<titon> well the battery is getting very bad....only got like 30 miin of time out of it.... and while using it on battery ubuntu warns and goes down to 0 % but i can still use it for like 20 min.... i just need the battery to know when its really empty and realy full
<ActionParsnip> huiii, check /etc/fstab ;)
<faileas> titon: what do you mean by reset?
<huiii> ok
<faileas> ahhh
<Juhaz> Smegzor, never. when hardy comes out, it'll have 2.22, but older versions aren't updated.
<faileas> titon: is it a old battery?
<titon> i tried running it till it dies and then recharge but doesnt work
<Smegzor> will it appear in backports?
<prince_jammys> bod_: apparently in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  where it says GraphicalTheme=.   The theme directory names are in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<titon> design capacity:         4000 mAh
<titon> last full capacity:      368 mAh
<titon> its well 2-3 years old
<Linux_Fresher> did it  :)
<zerboxx> titon: how'd you find that?
<faileas> titon: i'm sorry but its a result of memory effect. you can't do anything about it
<huiii> ActionParsnip: fstab just lists internal HDDs
<titon> ./proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info
<zerboxx> titon: thanks! I was wondering how to find that stuff out
<titon> no biggy hehe
<bolder> hallo @all
<ActionParsnip> lo bolder
<titon> i just thought there was a way to teach the battery when its empty and when its full....
<bolder> its just english here?
<titon> cuz its not empty when the battery thinks it is....there for i thought maybe it says its full when it isnt
<zerboxx> titon: umm for me is says command not found, but I see the info thing right there? any suggestion?
<bolder> or dual lang=de
<faileas> bolder: english. there's a seperate german chan
<ks3> titon: sometimes there's a battery drain option in the bios
<huiii> |de
<bastid_raZor> !de
<ubot3> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bolder> ok thx
<faileas> !de | bolder
<ubot3> bolder: please see above
<faileas> oops ;p
<bolder> thx
<titon> i looked i dont have it in my bios
<erle-> when is the hardy beta release?
<titon> figure maybe there was a tool for linux
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  there is one pm for you which is off-topic here .. please reply in there .. thank you :)
<ks3> titon: Not that I've seen. I've had to replace my battery twice in the past year and a half...
<titon> i'm afraid its time for me to then ;|
<titon> half an hour is crapp
<titon> not very portable then hehe
<zerboxx> titon: hey, better than my 15 minutes ;)
<titon> hehe
<huiii> titon: i got 45min on ubuntu and 1.45h on windows xp, uh
<titon> u use powernod?
<huiii> what is hotplug and coldplug?
<Linux_Fresher> who right now in here is VERY GOOD at linux ?  i have an off-topic Q
<faileas> is there any way to check what specific driver a device is using? i'm having problems getting a ralink RT73 card using the linux compat drivers to connect to a WPA/WPA2 access point. Its detecting it, so i figure the card works, but i can't get it connected even with what i am sure is the right password
<beltran> so much for linux standing a chance at competing with windows, or mac for that matter, i guess i know the answer tomy problemas, go back to windows, it works, and updates dont usualy wreck the comp, oh well, good luck you opensource warriors
<keiserr> hi
<heyjoe`> hello, how can  aregular user create a file that can only be rm'd by root?
<benpicco> heyjoe`: chmod 600 file and chown root file should work
<huiii> heyjoe`: create that file as root
<keiserr> i have been downloading a torrent, and reached around 47%, now i just got the same file as a direct link, is it possible to use wget -c to resume that partially downloaded torrent file?
<benpicco> keiserr: yes, but are torrent files normaly not just around a few kb?
<keiserr> benpicco: i meant i use torrent to download a file. and now want to resume that file but using another source
<benpicco> keiserr:so you want to use another torrent for the same file?
<atlantide> i want to install a new machine and i have this message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (inittramfs)" can you help ?
<keiserr> benpicco: naa, i got a direct link for that file now
<legend2440> Linux_Fresher: i pm'd you back did you see it?
<heyjoe`> benpicco: it doesnt let me chown root
<huiii> anybody knows how to detect and let system mount automatically external HDD without unplugging/plugging in???
<patogen> What do you do with processes that can't be killed, not even with "kill -9"?
<Linux_Fresher> legend2440:  yup .. sorry was on other side of the cube :)
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  wb
<huiii> patogen: u could do killall <processname>
<patogen> huiii: It doesn't work
<prince_jammys> heyjoe`: it's not possible, unless the user is an admin user, in which case: sudo chown root filename, and sudo chmod 600 filename
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, wb?
<huiii> patogen: u could also do $sudo kill SIGTERM <processID>
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  welcome back :)
<bod_> Can you change the selected theme from terminal ?
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, ty ;~)
<heyjoe`> how do i do a filesystem wide search for a file?
<patogen> huiii: ERROR: garbage process ID "SIGTERM".
<ks3> heyjoe`: What's the goal? As long as you have rwx permissions to the directory containing the file, you'll be able to delete it.
<prince_jammys> heyjoe`: sudo find / -name filename
<bod_> heyjoe`, terminal --> locate nautilus
<ActionParsnip> heyjoe`, find / -name "<name of file>"
<heyjoe`> i tried find filename but that only looks in the current working directory
<huiii> patogen: sorry, here correct command: kill -SIGKILL <id-nr>
<prince_jammys> heyjoe`: find /starting/path -name filename
<bod_> heyjoe`, locate command is good
<ActionParsnip> heyjoe`, yeah you need to use / after the find command so it serches from / and below
<prince_jammys> heyjoe`: locate is fine also, but it doesn't directly search the drive. it searches a stored index
<huiii> patogen: and?
<patogen> huiii: Still does not kill it
<bod_> can you change selected GDM login screen from terminal?
<Rudin__> hello, I want to see a java applet in a web page but I can not see it.  I have Ubuntu 64, can I see java applets in Ubuntu 64?
<huiii> patogen: do u know the process id?
<ubot3> Rudin__: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 384, column 84
<prince_jammys> bod_: did you get my earlier message?
<huiii> patogen: what do u want to kill?
<ActionParsnip> !java " Rudin_
<ubot3> Factoid java " rudin_ not found
<bod_> huiii, you could use    killall processName
<mad_max02> Rudin_, u need to install sun java. It worked for me
<ActionParsnip> !jave | Rubin
<ubot3> Factoid jave not found
<bod_> prince_jammys, no sorry
<prince_jammys> bod_: apparently in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  where it says GraphicalTheme=.   The theme directory names are in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<Rudin__> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<patogen> huiii: Multiple instances of "eject" and I know the process id ... I cannot use "eject" to eject my cd-rom now
<huiii> bod_: it seems not to work on his
<heyjoe`> thanks all for your help, that is all for today ;)
<heyjoe`> bye
<prince_jammys> bod_: just a guess, but it seems to be stored in that variable in the configuration file
<mad_max02> Rudin_, just go to synaptics and search for java and install sun java
<ActionParsnip> patogen, press the button on your drive
<prince_jammys> bod_: the login theme, right?
<mad_max02> Rudin_, I have 64bit too and it worked for me
<patogen> ActionParsnip: That does not solve the problem, I like being able to use eject.
<huiii> patogen: uups, thats something else, i think u should rather reload that instance than kill it,
<patogen> huiii: Hmm how do you do that?
<Rudin__> mad_max02: did you install java from Applications --> Add/Remove?
<bod_> prince_jammys, yer,  know where you can select which login theme with the System--> Admin-> Login Window      gui,.,. i need to change the theme with a script, so gui isnt n option
<patogen> Hmm sorry lunch ... will check back later
<huiii> patogen: i dont know exactly, modprobe? i dont know this, perhaps u have to re-formulate the question and post it here again....
<ActionParsnip> patogen, try killing all the eject processes then run another
<ActionParsnip> patogen, its not something ive used so I'm guessing
<huiii> !usb
<ubot3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<huiii> !mount
<ubot3> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<prince_jammys> bod_: then that configuration file is *probably* it. you would have to replace GraphicalTheme=This  with the directory name of you login theme (which is in /usr/share/gdm/themes). again, just a guess, but it seems right
<huiii> !DiskMounter
<ubot3> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<benpicco> why is mono so seldomly updated?  1.2.6 is out there for 3 month now :/
<bod_> prince_jammys, cool, cheers,.,. im guessing its something similiar but what about changing GTK theme?
<ActionParsnip> Rubin, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall icedtea-java7-plugin
<prince_jammys> bod_: i'll look around :)
<Slart> benpicco: seldomly updated? you want a new version every week?
<Rudin__> ok, I'll try Act
<Rudin__> ok, I'll try ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Rubin, http://www.futuredesktop.com/java-plugin-64-bits-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Rubin, got it from there
<bod_> prince_jammys, ty,,. where are you looking? on your system or asking other people on irc?
<ActionParsnip> Rubin, dont run sudo gedit like it says though, use kdesu gedit
<hwolff> Does anyone know a decent program to automatically manage IMAP emails? (filter spam, move emails into subfolders, forward others to another email)
<prince_jammys> bod_: the gtk theme  appears to be somewhere stored in .gconf folder in you home dir
<prince_jammys> bod_: i'm looking in my comp
<bod_> ActionParsnip, is that a kubuntu variation on gksudo?
<prince_jammys> bod_: the gtk theme has to be in the user's dir
<Slart> benpicco: or you meant why the repository version of mono isn't keeping up with all the mono releases?
<benpicco> Slart: no,but i want a new version in ubuntu -it still uses 1.2.4
<prince_jammys> bod_: maybe there's a default somewhere in /etc
<benpicco> Slart: yes, i mean, mior releaes of firefox, etc are updatet,too
<Slart> benpicco: the whole idea is to decide on one version and use that until the next version of ubuntu comes out.. unless there is something seriously wrong with the version in there..
<bod_> prince_jammys, there seems to be alot of %gconf.xml files in .gconf
<Slart> benpicco: makes for a more stable operating system... you know what is in there.. today, tomorrow and next week..
<Sergo> hello
<prince_jammys> bod_: search for the string of your current theme
<Sergo> how should i create the swap? As a logical partition or primary?
<bod_> prince_what like      locate slickness             ?
<Slart> benpicco: there are other distro's that update continously.. debian does that.. I'm not familiar with the others
<ActionParsnip> bod_, that too :)
<bod_> ??
<prince_jammys> bod_: grep -ri themename .   (dot on the end, recursive case insensitive grep)
<ActionParsnip> bod_, really annoys me when people bandy sudo around.
<benpicco> Slart: but i wonderwhy some apps ar updated (firefox,kde, etc) and some not
<prince_jammys> bod_: you
 * bod_ is sooo confused
<prince_jammys> bod_: you're not looking for the theme as filename, but as a string inside of a conf file
<bod_> ActionParsnip, i dont fully understand why sudo isnt as good as gksudo for gui apps but owell
<ActionParsnip> bod_, was just continuing on from the sudo/kdesu etc
<Slart> benpicco: someone made a decision to update those.. security reasons might be one thing.. or enough people just scream about it, I guess =)
<prince_jammys> bod_: the bot has an article on that
<ActionParsnip> bod_, its not that its "not as good" its just  that it can damage permissions and ownerships very badly and eventually it can make the system not boot
<prince_jammys> !gksudo | bod_
<ubot3> bod_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bod_> prince_jammys, ok, im a bit confused,. my theme is called 'SlicknesS'       could you complete the command for me plz ;~) (sorry bout the noobishness)
<Slart> hwolff: take a look at procmail.. I've never used it.. but it's been around for a long time
<Slart> hwolff: not sure if it handles imap mail on a remote host though
<ActionParsnip> bod_, to make it easier you can actually use gksudo for everything. job sorted
<hwolff> well, thanks. I'll try
<bod_> prince_jammys, ActionParsnip, ty for the gk info
<prince_jammys> bod_: grep -ri slickness ~    (will search for the text "slickness" case-insensitively in every file in your homedir)
<prince_jammys> bod_: that'll give you a clue as to what file keeps your theme info
<prince_jammys> bod_: seems to be this file::  .gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml  -- open it and see
<aurehman> hi..I have a problem
<bod_> ActionParsnip, you could do that easily by creating an alias,. so sudo is an alias for gksudo then whenever sudo is typed gksudo will be incurred
<aurehman> i installed ffmpeg from ..... svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg
<bod_> prince_jammys, that command filled my terminal with what looks like html code
<aurehman> but it is not converting mov files...can anyone help me in converting mov files through ffmpeg
<prince_jammys> bod_: it's all the matches :)  it means you have many files with "slickness"
<prince_jammys> bod_: open the file i mentioned, i think that's it
<zod_> any one here who can help me with stuff in ubuntu? please wisp, tell
<magnetron> !anyone | zod_
<ubot3> zod_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bod_> prince_jammys, ok in the file there is parameters set for the GTK theme and the icon set,.,. if i change one, will it change the theme do you reckon? lets try
<Slart> zod_: just ask your question in the channel
<zod_> is it poseble to use Linux as main os and do what ever u want, + all the stuff the windows does?
<bod_> yes
<bod_> apart fromtip top gaming
<Slart> zod_: well.. you won't be playing halo and crysis in linux..
<wers> where do I get themes for my slideshow presentations made by oo.o impress? :)
<prince_jammys> bod_: you'll have to do some kind of "reset" of gnome, so that the conf file is reread - backup  the file first, too.  and remeber case sensitivity when it comes to themes
<aurehman> help me in converting mov files from ffmpeg...as i m unable to convert mov files...anyone suggest me codecs for mov files
<Slart> zod_: and running Microsoft Word might be a problem.. but there are alternatives
<zod_> ah so i can play windows games in Linux, like oblivion, wow and css and cs 1.6?
<benpicco> with wine yes zod_
<benpicco> well,oblivion maybe not
<Slart> zod_: older games might be playable using wine.. oblivion does work.. but it's slow.. really slow
<benpicco> but the rest should be possble (don#t know about css)
<Slart> zod_: wow and cs 1.6 works, afaik
<bod_> prince_jammys, il do it in a wee bit then,.,. cant be asked atm,.,. cheers though,.,.
<prince_jammys> zod_: you can look in wine's appdb (application database) to see which windows programs run well under wine.
<ere4si> should maybe explain "wine" there benpicco
<chainedchaos> ok, i have a really n00by problem. I accidently changed my wireless connection settings, and now i cannot connect
<benpicco> zod_: there is also a comercial version,called cedega, makes more games work
<magnetron> aurehman: use ffmpeg version provided in ubuntu or in the extra medibuntu repository, otherwise we cannot help you
<bod_> prince_jammys, ever heard of 'gdmsetup'   ??
<zod_> i got wine in tip tip top install, all i have to do is dubble tap an .exe file and it start the install or run auto in Wine
<magnetron> benpicco: incorrect.
<Slart> zod_: you can have a look at http://appdb.winehq.org .. they have gathered info on all games that work in wine
<prince_jammys> bod_: isn't that the gui app?
<zod_> cool
<benpicco> magnetron: well,yes,it´s not relatet to the wine project, but they used to use the souced before wine switched to gpl
<sureshot> can i use rar files on ubuntu?
<bod_> dunno,.,. its in the text file you told me about for gdm theme changing
<zod_> so as an normal pc user i can still use Linux, and never go back to Win?
<bod_> it mentions it
<Slart> sureshot: yes.. there is an unrar package
<Slart> !rar
<ubot3> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<aurehman> magnetron: plz help me... as i already installed ffmpeg from aptitude..it was converting but audio was not present in converted file
<prince_jammys> zod_: yes sir
<prince_jammys> zod_: i haven't booted windows in about a year
<Slart> zod_: depends on your definition of a "normal PC user"
<magnetron> aurehman: didn't you say you compiled the SVN version?
<Skaag> how do I upgrade edgy to the latest?
<aurehman> magnetron: so I installed from svn
<Timsen> hi all, I use ubuntu server and want to add an additional partition, but if I use cfdisk I have to restart the machine to see the new generated UUID after the reboot, is there a way without a reboot?
<Slart> zod_: I dual boot once a week or so.. to play crysis.. or oblivion
<Slart> !upgrade | Skaag
<ubot3> Skaag: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zod_> that is ust super great, i will never go back to the Windows world, like the Linux World
<aurehman> magnetron: yes i did it now... but before it was from aptitude
<Skaag> thanks Slart
<ActionParsnip> bod_, if you are mofifying in gedit etc, that is a gui app. sudo is used for commands like apt-get, cp, mv etc
<magnetron> aurehman: uninstall the svn version and use the version from aptitude.
<Slart> Timsen: can't you use gparted? or parted? I don't think a reboot is needed for that
<zod_> so how can i get new programs in Linux (i run the Ubuntu 7.10)
<aurehman> magnetron: but it is not converting audio... my movies don't have audio after conversion
<benpicco> zod_: using aptidude
<Slart> zod_: use synaptic, apt-get or the "Add/Remove" thingy in the applications menu
<Se1> Hi everyone !
<ActionParsnip> zod_, you can use aptitude or if you find out the name you can use sudo apt-get install <program name>
<magnetron> aurehman: after you have installed the svn version, i can help you with that.
<ActionParsnip> hi Se1
<zod_> ah great
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Se1
<ubot3> Se1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Timsen> I have no X server running on this installation
<ActionParsnip> zod_, eg. sudo apt-get install firefox
<magnetron> aurehman: you need to listen if i will be able to help you!
<prince_jammys> bod_: yep, do gksudo gdmsetup.  it's the gui app that you access from the menu
<Se1> This morning, my external HD is not automaticaly mounted. What can I do ?
<Timsen> Slart: i will try parted now on a virtual box first :) thanks for that tip
<Slart> Timsen: you're welcome
<Slart> !uuid | Timsen
<ubot3> Timsen: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Gnomaton> )
<bod_> prince_jammys, i think i found the part of the text file to edit, does this look like the thing to you? -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59366/
<prince_jammys> bod_: yes. you probably can just change GraphicalTheme=NameofDirectoryofTheme      (the dirs are in /usr/share/gdm/themes/)
<prince_jammys> bod_: tell you what, i'll try it right now just for kicks
<magnetron> aurehman: after you uninstall the svn version, you'll have no install the medibuntu repositories
<ActionParsnip> why does medibuntu exist. You can install exactly the same stuff on a standard Ubuntu install.
<aurehman> magnetron: after i uninstall the svn version.. how can i install the medibuntu repositories.. guide me
<mad_max02> is there any way to undelete file ??
<magnetron> !medibuntu > aurehman
<mad_max02> I just deleted 4gb file by mistake
<bod_> prince_jammys, yer, heres what im doing (incase your interested) i downloaded a theme from gnome-look cause i dont like orange,.heh,.,. and they listed three or four commands then a trip through the gui app to get the damn thing, then it doesnt feel right because the log in screen is just horrible,. so i thought, if i make a script which uses all there commands plus, enables the theme and changes the background picture of GDM it woul
<bod_> d be so much easier and better,.,. so im writing my scripts but wasnt sure of how to do it,.,. so thanks alot,. oh and did it work?
<magnetron> mad_max02: did you delete in gnome, the graphical interface? in that case, it's in the trashbin
<simon> hey can someone explain to me how to install something that's on subversion (trying to install bleeding edge version of dia)
<julz> i have a psp wit 1GB memory stick m,ounted, the stick is basically empty but ubuntu says i only have 260 MB free space. Anyone have ideas?
<benpicco> simon: thee should be a onfigure cript
<ActionParsnip> magnetron, what file system are you using?
<benpicco> +onfigure
<simon> benpicco... how can i download the folder?
<Dr_Willis> julz,   check the device from the terminal, I bet theres a .Trash-USERNAME directory withs tuff in it.
<simon> i can browse the folder online, but i can't get it
<benpicco> julz: i there a hidden .trash folder?
<Dr_Willis> julz,   when using gnomes filemanager, and removeable media be sure to DELETE, not move to trash.
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: i use ext3, but don't you want to ask that to mad_max02
<benpicco> simon: do a svn checkout svn://url-to-whatever bleding_edgge-folder
<simon> thanks
<bod_> mad_max02, look for this folder    home/mad_max02/.Trash
<julz> benpicco Dr_Willis : i have a .trash-1000 folder, but that is empty, i havent seen a suername one
<Skaag> I'm positively surprised at how good the between-major-versions upgrade process is in ubuntu ;-)
<ActionParsnip> magnetron, sorry. im tired
<benpicco> julz: what does df -h tellyou?
<sureshot> how do i get permission to extract the zip-file in a directory?
<ActionParsnip> mad_max02, what file system do you use?
<Dr_Willis> julz,   1000 is the first users USER ID.  odd that its giveing a #.
<quakky> Linux_Fresher: are you there?
<magnetron> sureshot: extract it in your home dir
<Dr_Willis> julz,  delete the dir, look for other stuff on the device I guess.
<lee___> How can I install any and all codecs in one easy command?
<sureshot> oki..but i want it to be under var/www ?
<ActionParsnip> mad_max02, ext3 recovery http://ubuntumagnet.com/2007/09/recovering-deleted-files-ext3-filesystem
<ActionParsnip> mad_max02, could just restore from backup. much easier
<sami> Could XEN be any slower on a ubuntu system.
<lee___> How can I install any and all codecs in one easy command?
<sureshot> magnetron: do i have to move the files, cant i extract them to whre i want?
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs | lee
<ubot3> lee: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lee___> Dr_Willis: Fail. I meant all codes. Any available on Linus.
<kalkan> does anybody have experience with new ati driver? 8.3
<Dr_Willis> lee___,  there no such thing as ALL codecs..
<ActionParsnip> lee___, depends what you need to decode
<magnetron> sureshot: normal users can only create and change stuff in their home directory and the other folders the admin have given the write acces too
<Dr_Willis> lee___,  theres always new ones comming out.. and some just cant work on linux.
<ActionParsnip> lee___, there are literally millions of codecs
<aurehman> magnetron: I am waiting...how can i install the medibuntu repositories.. guide me
<benpicco> kalkan: I have quiet good experience with it -work fine
<Dr_Willis> lee___,  plus not all programs/players can handle all the codecs. it depends on how they are compiled.
<lee___> How can I install all codecs needed to play a .ogg on my computer
<magnetron> aurehman: read the private message ubotu gave you
<prince_jammys> bod_: just tried it. it worked
<Timsen> Slart: I found the solution, I can create a new partition and partprobe will check without a reboot and informs the kernel about the changes
<ActionParsnip> lee___, the win32 ones are ok
<Dr_Willis> lee___,  a .ogg can be any of several different codecs.
<julz> Benpicco: df -h says it has 679 megs used up, with 270 free and 948mb total, but the psp says i have around 530 megs free
<kalkan> benpicco i found it slower than 7.2
<lee___> Dr_Willis: I've installed assloads of them, and I still cant play .oggs that I record
<Dr_Willis> the w32codec pack will get you to play  90% of all the video files ive ever found.
<lee___> And yet, others can
<sureshot> magnetron: is it possible to get the same adminrights as root?
<bod_> prince_jammys, gdm and gtk?
<quakky> Guys I actually think i got my video drivers working, however i cant turn on visual effects..
<magnetron> sureshot: yes, using the sudo command
<magnetron> !sudo | sureshot
<ubot3> sureshot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Dr_Willis> lee___,  thats interesting.
<benpicco> julz: have you heked every folder on the drive? konqueror has a nice mode to show how much spacce what takes
<faileas> is there any way to check what specific driver a device is using? i'm having problems getting a ralink RT73 card using the linux compat drivers to connect to a WPA/WPA2 access point. Its detecting it, so i figure the card works, but i can't get it connected even with what i am sure is the right password
<ActionParsnip> lee___, Amarok uses xine so you need plugins for xine. try installing libxine1-plugins and libxine1-ffmpeg and it should then be able to play everything
<prince_jammys> bod_: just gdm. i changed the value of "GraphicalTheme=" and "GraphicalThemes=" (for some reason i have two)  and restarted gdm
<lee___> Dr_Willis: I recorded it, no player would play it, put it on-line, I can't play it but others can.
<magnetron> faileas: is it wpa or wpa2?
<Dr_Willis> lee___,  thats.. really interesting.  what did you record it with?
<sureshot> magnetron. so if i want to have the files under the server katalogue how do i do?
<RameEz> from where can i download irc client for ubuntu 7.04 ? and which is the best?
<prince_jammys> bod_: i had it on something else and i changed to "Human"
<julz> benpicco: yeah i have, i think it must be ubuntu though, cos the psp is telling me there's lots of space
<kalkan> firefow zoom is slow, i dont know why, maybe i sould change a CPU?
<lee___> Dr_Willis: I've used both Istanbul and recordmydesktop
<faileas> magnetron: my router is fine with either. both don't work
<magnetron> sureshot: did you read the link about sudo?
<kalkan> or the ati driver?
<Dr_Willis> lee___,  got a link to one of the ogg's ?
<bod_> prince_jammys, wow, cheers dude,.,. thanks alot,.,.so in my script i will make a backup of Human then change the picture in the originall Human then set as Human,.,. how do i edit a text file with a script?
<faileas> magnetron: its a RT73 based adaptor
<sureshot> magnetron: yes i saw that but not sure how it works though
<lee___> Dr_Willis: http://fractal.cluenet.org/~lee/out.ogg
<magnetron> sureshot: it's well explained there.
<ActionParsnip> lee___, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/multimedia/libogg.html (install with sudo apt-get install libogg)
<prince_jammys> bod_: you know the background gdm image is stored in the theme folder itself.  look around in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<unicum> anyone here who is using a laptop with a synaptics touchpad and hacked it via syndaemon?
<magnetron> !anyone | unicum
<sureshot> magnetron:oki ty i will look more then
<ubot3> unicum: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ramiz> from where can i download irc client for ubuntu 7.04 ? and which is the best?
<lee___> ActionParsnip: E: Couldn't find package libogg
<bod_> prince_jammys, im not really sure what you mean?
<magnetron> Ramiz: use applications > add/remove . look in the internet category
<benpicco> Ramiz: xchat, konversation and irssi are very got imo - yust use apt-get
<prince_jammys> bod_: you want to change the background image for gdm, right?
<bod_> yes
<unicum> okay.. i just hacked my touchpad using "shm config > on" and session-option "syndaemon -t -d" now the pad is automatically off while typing. this is cool, though i'd like this option to handle "strg" and "alt" and stuff as different keys for use in shortcuts...
<sami> lee___: apt-cache search ogg | grep -i codec
<Dr_Willis> lee___,  Hmm . It plays here. :) goofy.
<sami> == speex
<julz> benpicco: yeah it's ubuntu alright, ps says the disc is clean, 978 megs free. can you reccoment something else to transfer stuff to it, cos i can't pput on more than 270 megs with gnome
<bod_> prince_jammys, but i dont know what theme there gonna be using ?
<bod_> so i have to decide
<benpicco> julz: hmm, maybe format it?
<Dr_Willis> !info libtheora0
<ubot3> libtheora0: The Theora Video Compression Codec. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.0.alpha7.dfsg-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 121 kB, installed size 288 kB
<prince_jammys> bod_: oh
<faileas> ....
<faileas> just my lucj
<faileas> kernel panic
<prince_jammys> bod_: can you repost the description of the whole thing you're trying to do?
<julz> benpicco: ill try that, it will be fine thou to copy some files back on then hey
<lee___> sami: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59367/
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how a Linux tool can record the desktop, but not play it.. recorder may be using its own lib/code i guess?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis, surely instead of outputting to the screen it can output to a file
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis, check recordmydesktop
<prince_jammys> bod_: i'll  be back, coffee break
<bod_> prince_jammys, you download a gtk theme, you run my script -> that enables the gtk theme and sets a gdm login picture of my choice as default,.,. so it changes there theme and login screen
<sami> lee___: apt-get install libtheora0
<lee___> ActionParsnip: I used recordmydesktop, it records but not plays
<Dr_Willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubot3> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ActionParsnip> lee___, does it not play in mplayer etc?
<lee___> sami: libtheora0 is already the newest version.
<lee___> sami: libtheora0 is already the newest version.
<lee___> Excuse the repeat :S
<ActionParsnip> lee___, have you updated recently?
<zorglu_> q. what is the name of the wiki used by wikipedia ? i remember there is package for it but dont remember the name. anybody got an idea ?
<sami> lee___: apt-get install speex
<lee___> ActionParsnip: Updated what?
<Dr_Willis> Im playing the video in the kaffeine player.
<ActionParsnip> lee___, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<lee___> My system is up-to-date, ActionParsnip, I just did all updates like 10 mins ago or so.
<magnetron> Ramiz: please stop ctcping me
<Ramiz> i'm on wired network and the firefox is browsing very good but when ever i start to download anything it doesnt starts example: 1 of 16 and onwards
<jumeaux> hello
<Ramiz> just stucks
<bolder> bbl
<Ramiz> and download rate: unknown
<unicum> okay, other question.. can i pass a time smaller than 1 second to syndaemon via "-i" (e.g. syndaemon -i 0.5)??
<Dr_Willis> Hmm, vlc plays that file. gmplayer prints some info about missing a codec.  but the video plays.
<jumeaux> qui parle francais
<ActionParsnip> !fr | jumeaux
<ubot3> jumeaux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ramiz> there are many problems in ubuntu and not easy to use like windows xp :(
<ActionParsnip> Ramiz, can you download via wget etc?
<ActionParsnip> Ramiz, its just a new system, you will learn how to use it
<Ramiz> ActionParsnip, i download via firefox i'm on wired network dhcp
<smaila> !snort info
<ubot3> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-6 (gutsy), package size 488 kB, installed size 1180 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ramiz, what about downloads with wget?
<Ramiz> what is wget?
<lee___> ActionParsnip: Wanna see the fun of it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59368/ <- Output of trying to play it in mplayer
<ActionParsnip> Ramiz, its a command line tool for downloads
<Ramiz> i really don't know any thing about ubuntu i just installed it 4 days back
<ActionParsnip> Ramiz, get the location of a file then open up the console and type wget <path to file>
<ActionParsnip> Ramiz, this will test if its firefox or a system wide issue
<Ramiz> ActionParsnip yeah that was i the point thanks
<Ramiz> is*
<Pici> !minimal
<ubot3> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ramiz> ActionParsnip yeah that was the point thanks***
<Ramiz> sorry
<keiserr> btw, since torrent download files in arbitrary order and it preallocates space to the file, how i can resume such a file from wget, since it is not http or ftp, so... can i somewhat repair the file download with my torrent client so as i can shift to another http source?
<lee___> Why is this? configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ActionParsnip> lee___, do you have ffmpeg installed?
<Ramiz> ActionParsnip, i want to use KDE desktop i tried to change the session from options
<Ramiz> but there is not KDE availbe
<test> rebell12
<Ramiz> available*
<lee___> Ramiz, install it?
<ActionParsnip> Ramiz, you need to log off, then select it there. Is that what you did?
<NewbieKH> i recently updated my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 and since then my printer prints weird symbols instead of the text i try to print
<NewbieKH> anyone know what happened?
<lee___> Yeah ActionParsnip
<Ramiz> ActionParsnip, yes
<Ramiz> but the KDE is not shown in that window
<lee___> Ramiz: sudo apt-get install kde
<ActionParsnip> keiserr, I dont think you can torrent with wget
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | keiserr
<ubot3> keiserr: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<lee___> ActionParsnip?
<NewbieKH> i could print fine before updating
<ActionParsnip> NewbieKH, have you tried to reinstall the printer?
<NewbieKH> reinstall the printer?
<NewbieKH> o.o
<ActionParsnip> lee___, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<lee___> It's installed ActionParsnip  ..
<Rudihawk> hello, how do I install a program that is a .tar.bz2 archive?
<Ramiz> can i download  Fedora Linux 7 Xchat and use it on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Ramiz, in a virtualbox, yes
<lee___> Why would you want to, Ramiz?
<NewbieKH> Rudihawk, extract it
<keiserr> ActionParsnip,: yeah i know, what i mean is, i have been download a file from torrent, then after 45%, it went stalled, but i just got a direct link of the same exact file, is there a possiblity to resume from that 45% completed from torrent file?
<Ramiz> lee___ i want to use irc on ubuntu
<jumeaux> qui parle francais ?
<Pici> Rudihawk: Are you sure that the program isn't offered in the repositories.
<lee___> Ramiz...What are you on right now?
<dgjones> !fr | jumeaux
<Pici> jumeaux: /j #ubuntu-fr
<ubot3> jumeaux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<keiserr> je parle le francais pas si bien
<Ramiz> i'm on mirc khaled mardam bey window xp
<ActionParsnip> keiserr, no as its a totally different file as far as im aware
<lee___> Oh, mIRC, yay! Anyway, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Pici> Ramiz: There are many different irc clients offered in the software repositories.
<Rudihawk> well I updated the repos, and it gave me firefox 3 a8 not ff3b4
<Pici> !software | Ramiz
<ubot3> Ramiz: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<onikitsune> hey guys, just wondering if someone knew where i could find help for a sound prob?
<quakky> guys, this is becoming a hassle honestly...I couldnt get into Ubuntu cuz it kept kicking me back to the login screen..the last command i ran before logging out is sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl -y
<quakky> someone plz help me
<Ramiz> thaks
<Ramiz> thanks*
<bod_> quakky, when did the problem begin?
<bod_> onikitsune, ask away,. someone may be able to help
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  you do have an ati video card?
<quakky> nvidia
<bazhang> bod_: ! hi!
<bod_> bazhang, hey dude,. how u been? ive been away for a few days cause my Grub broke so a reinstall was needed
<onikitsune> alright, i have a tosheba satellite x205, jsut got gusty on here and am looking for s way to fix my sound, i can hear sound but low and it will not rec my headphones... i have spent 9 hours on the forums today alone...
<kate_mins> hello, I need help please, does it possible to extract specsific specific lines range from file  ? (for example let say i would like to extract lines 700-800 to new file) ?
<quakky> Dr_Willis: I have Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> lee___, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414284
<endo602> I switched from Kubuntu to ubuntu and now my glftpd doesnt work, can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  why did you install that package then? as far as i know thats only needed for the ATI video cards and compiz.
<ActionParsnip> endo602, tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall glftpd
<prince_jammys> bod_: i'm back. yeah, what you want to do is doable, but the gdm background change is a bit tricky. you'd have to temporarily move their current background file and replace it with yours.  then you would need an undo script, should they want the pic to be the way it was
<quakky> Dr_Willis: I installed it because I was trying to fix my visual effects not working
<faileas> i need to install a driver (which needs compiling) on a ubuntu system with neither net or a cd rom drive. would it work to compile it on another system with the same kernel, and use checkinstall to make it a package?
<jumeaux> qui parle francais
<void^> !fr | jumeaux
<endo602> action you serious?
<ubot3> jumeaux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<endo602> FN'ActionParsnip u serious?
<ActionParsnip> endo602, it'll reinstall the binarys but your config should be untouched
<bod_> prince_jammys, i wrote the gdm login script a few months ago for a personal challenge, and it ha a revert script and everything works
<onikitsune> so anyone got an idea?
<prince_jammys> bod_: another way would be to copy their existing gdm theme, replacing the background and save it as a new gdm theme. then change the theme to yours
<ActionParsnip> endo602, what errors do you get with it?
<endo602> FN'ActionParsnip no such pkg
<endo602> the errors I am getting is I cant login via pftp localhost
<bod_> prince_jammys, omg,.lol,.,. listen carefully,.,. changing the picture is the easy part,.,.
<endo602> i dont think its up and installed
<prince_jammys> bod_: what's the hard part?
<bod_> prince_jammys, how do i search a text file for that line then replace everything after the = sign to 'Human'   ??
<endo602> FN'ActionParsnip how do i get glftpd as a package?
<prince_jammys> bod_: sed, ed , vi , awk ...
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  You m ay just need to reconfigure your X server to use the nvidia driver again.   not sure about the effects issue. I always disable that eyecandy
<bod_> prince_jammys, its a script, no user intervention if possible
<prince_jammys> bod_: sed -i 's/GraphicalTheme=.*/GraphicalTheme=MyTheme/'
<bod_> oh
<bod_> cool
<alienbrain> bod_, sed -i 's/[^ =]*(.*)$/\1/g'
<alienbrain> that's totally wrong, what I posted. :P
<bod_> omg ahhh!!!
 * bod_ is hiding
<zod_> any one got the terminal command for an good dvd, cd burn prog?
<prince_jammys> alienbrain: can't be just anything with an = sign
<quakky> Dr_Willis: i see..so i gotta reinstall all the nvidia drivers i guess right?
<prince_jammys> alienbrain: there's other vars in the config file that have to stay the way they are
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  not really.  they are proberly still isntalled you just need to reconfoigure yoru X server.
<bod_> prince_jammys, whats with the slashes?
<quakky> Dr_Willis: gotta figure out how..thanks
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  i forget the command to do that from the terminal. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfreeSOMTHING'
<Dr_Willis> i never can rember the command
<alienbrain> prince_jammys, ah I see, my mistake for stepping in without checking the conversation from beginning! :)
<bod_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ??
<aurehman> how can i check the duration of my movie in ffmpeg... is there any parameter to check the duration of file
<zod_> whats the name of that good burning prog? kb or something cant remember
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  try what bod said -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MenZa> zod_: k3b, brasero?
<quakky> Dr_Willis: cool
<zod_> yes thats it
<bod_> prince_jammys, ??
<prince_jammys> bod_: the slashes separate what to search for, and what to substitute : 's/this/withthis/'
<bod_> prince_jammys, ok, whats the 's for?
<prince_jammys> bod_: substitute
<bod_> prince_jammys, and the ' at the end?
<bod_> oh
<bod_> dont worry
<prince_jammys> bod_: quotes around the whole thing, so the shell doesn't expand the *
<onikitsune> when someone gets a chance, i need help with my sound...
<cool^tom> Hi.
<prince_jammys> bod_: actually the quotes may not be necessary here, but either way
<cool^tom> I am not able to create a launcher on my desktop.  If i run the script from the terminal it works. But I cannot get it to run from the launcher.
<endo602> FN'ActionParsnip thanks man
<clarity> hey, the graphical console (vga=791 in /boot/grub/menu.lst) is causing ttys1-6 not to work
<zod_> any one know of some must have progzs for Ubuntu 7.10?
<srikar> DEsktop effects coudnt be enabled?????????
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  cowsay
<clarity> is there a way i can either get that working or make my font smaller in the ttys1-6
<bod_> prince_jammys, ok im still a little unsure about the command, there is no spaces in it? so when you get to the first / after the * will it not think thats part of the original name? wont it think its called .*/whatever
<quakky> Dr_Willis: K so i reconfigured it..do i restart or just log out?
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  either way.. or try testing with 'startx'
<magnetron> zod_: look in apps > add/remove, you'll find a lot of stuff
<zod_> kk tnx all
<cool^tom> Is there any way to know what the problem is?  There are no errors in log/messages
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  fortune | cowsay    -> hours of fun.
<zod_> so anyone know of an good game for Linux? (native game)
<srikar>  DEsktop effects coudnt be enabled?????????I get this when my friend enables the extra option.Why is this??????
<Dr_Willis> srikar,  first guess.. you dont have the proper video card drivers installed.
<Dr_Willis> !info rocksndiamonds | zod_
<srikar> nope its intel recent chipset
<cool^tom> Which would be a the best forum to put my query to?
<magnetron> zod_: planet penguin racer, nexuiz... check the games category in add&remove
<bod_> hardware accelerator card not present or drivers srikar
<zod_> ah oki i do that
<cool^tom> Launcher not working in ubuntu.
<zod_> but what is that cowsay?
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  it draws a cow in ascii art.  that says stuff. :)
<srikar> my friend has intel graphics onboad acceletator card , 256 mb
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  great for in your .bashrc file.
<endo602> I switched from Kubuntu to ubuntu and now my glftpd doesnt work, can someone help me?
<zod_> how to get that cowsay? please in command line txt
<Xamusk> is there any equivalent to MS Groove that also runs in Ubuntu?
<crackhead25> hey all, i desperately need help trying to get my bluetooth to work through gutsy -- trying to get my motorola phone to connect so that i can access it, and use some program to import the contacts off of it.. who can help? I'm part way there, but i am having some issues...
<Pici> zod_: sudo apt-get install cowsay
<bod_> prince_jammys, eg when you move a file with sudo mv    sudo mv /a/file /new/home      theres a space to indicate the next part,,.but il trust you and try the comand when i get back from school,.,. gotta go in about 10 mins
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  you never learned 'sudo apt-get install WHATEVER' yet? time to read the apt-get guides. :)
<prince_jammys> bod_:the command would be this: sudo sed -i 's/GraphicalTheme=.*/GraphicalTheme=MyTheme/' /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<srikar> my friend has intel graphics onboad acceletator card , 256 mb BOD
<prince_jammys> bod_: try it with some tests
<prince_jammys> bod_: paste this whole thing in your terminal and see:  sed 's/little/bit/' <<< 'ok im still a little unsure'
<bod_> should read still a bit unsure?
<prince_jammys> bod_: yes
<cool^tom> I tried googling but the only one ig get is someting to the effect that ORACLE_HOME was not set.  I'm not sure what variables to set.
<cool^tom> Launchers work fine in Fedora.
<zod_> no i cant the sudo apt-get install whatever yet, where to get that apt-get guides?
<prince_jammys> bod_: but you won't use the <<< because you're reading off a file.  you use sed -i and put the file name at the end
<crackhead25> !bluetooth | crackhead25
<Pici> zod_: Do you have an internet connection on your Ubuntu computer?
<zod_> well this is my ubuntu computer
<crackhead25> Anybody familiar and using some bluetooth stuff??
<bod_> prince_jammys,     sed 's/still a little unsure/sure/' <<<'ok im still a little unsure'
<aurehman> how can i check the duration of my movie in ffmpeg... is there any parameter to check the duration of file
<bod_> is that right?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | zod_
<ubot3> zod_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zod_> and im only using the ubuntu not win anymore
<prince_jammys> bod_: ha
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  learning the ins and outs of the apt-get stuff.. is a must do. :)
<bod_> is that right prince_jammys
<bod_> ?
<zod_> ah i do that mate, tnx for great tips
<quakky> Dr_Willis: Hey, I think everything seems to be working correctly...what "session" is the one that should be working properly?
<keiserr> hi how can i add a direct link as source to a partially completed torrent download, is there any client for that in ubuntu?
<cool^tom> Anybody knows why a perticular program works on the terminal and not with a launcher?
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  im still learning the more interesting parts of it. check out the 'apt-file'  command also.
<prince_jammys> bod_: becomes "ok im sure"
<zod_> ah i do
<quakky> Dr_Willis: actually from what i can tell, the fan on my videocard is spinning at max, so im pretty sure something is wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> This is gonna be a great day..  I finally took the time to figure out how to kill off the caps-lock...
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  Huh?  sessions are normally made for each diffrent widow manager you got going.
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  with my nvidia cards, the fan goes real fast, Unless im using the actual 'nvidia' driver,  the nv driver will make it  spin fast.
<bod_> cool,.,. oh yer,. for me two,., cool, ok i trust your command now prince_jammys,.,. but i cant write the script yet, g2g to school in a min,.,. lol,.,. cheers for your help (and patience) ;~)
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  check the restricted-manager driver tool see what it says its using.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: ok let me try reconfiguring this thing again lol
<onikitsune> alright, i have a tosheba satellite x205, jsut got gusty on here and am looking for s way to fix my sound, i can hear sound but low and it will not rec my headphones... i have spent 9 hours on the forums today alone...
<bod_> onikitsune, you need a esson in how to find things in a forum then
<bod_> leson*
<prince_jammys> bod_: ok, cool. this is what will happen: sed 's/GraphicalTheme=.*/GraphicalTheme=Banana/' <<<'GraphicalTheme=whatever'
<bod_> lesson*
<onikitsune> most likly :(
<Dr_Willis> seems the new generation of laptops - are all goofing up the sound again. :(
<zod_> any books or ebooks on that apt-get command ?
<Jack_Sparrow> onikitsune, May I suggest /join #Alsa
<onikitsune> <-- noob, but asking for help
<bod_> prince_jammys, why .* not *   ??
<onikitsune> thank you
<quakky> Dr_Willis: ya the nvidia wasnt being used...gotta restart ..sorry for these noob questions btw..been on linux for a couple of hours only
<bod_> zod_, man apt-get       (run that in terminal)
<zod_> any one know where to get free Linux training books on the web? (eBooks)
<prince_jammys> bod_: regular expressions ... the dot means anycharacter. the * means zero or more of whatever came before the * (so .* means zero or more of anything, or just "anything")
<bod_> zod_, google for ubuntu community docs
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  the samba-doc packatge has several books on samba. the abs-guide is a must get and read.. then theres the HOWTO docs.
<zod_> great
<BuFF> empty ...
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  and the ubuntu training wiki   page has a 300+ page on ubuntu book in PDF format, for like a class on ubuntu
<prince_jammys> bod_: it's different from the * you use in your shell (that's called a glob)
<bod_> prince_jammys, gotya,.,. ok cool,.,. write i think ive remembered all that wow,.,. thanks alot,.,. are you gonna be here in 3 hours?
<bod_> oh
<kate_mins> hello, I need help please, does it possible to extract specsific lines range from file  ? (for example let say i would like to extract lines 700-800 to new file) ?
<Dr_Willis> Those books are good for total linux beginners. but they are lacking in some areas
<endo602> ill just recompile it
<prince_jammys> bod_: i probably will be here
<Dr_Willis> kate_mins,  i recall tail can do that. or was it cat.
<bod_> prince_jammys, coollio,.,. well i better be off,. il be back in a bit,.,. thanks again m8,.,. il give u a shout when im back,.,.bye
<bod_> bye bazhang
<prince_jammys> bod_: bye
<bazhang> cya bod_
 * bod_ wants cookies
<Dr_Willis> kate_mins,  the +N option to tail i think is what does it. the man page is a little bit wordy on it. :)
<crackhead25> prince_jammys: can you help me with some bluetooth issues?
<clarity> I think the update messed up my graphical console
<prince_jammys> crackhead25: sorry, never used bluetooth
<scorpian> yea cracked
<scorpian> crackhead i use it in my lappie
<crackhead25> scorpian: im trying on my laptop too
<clarity> vga=791 makes it so the consoles disappear
<zod_> any more free ebooks for training in Linux i have to read to truly understand the Linux?
<scorpian> wats d prob
<clarity> anyone know what's wrong?
<zod_> Floodbot3 is an computer or an rlf person?
<crackhead25> scorpian: i can get the bluetooth card to see the phone, but i can't get it to "connect". i keep getting the various popular errors.. host down..
<prince_jammys> zob_ bot
<scorpian> obex errors
<scorpian> ?
<crackhead25> i have a bluetooth card. i have a motorola v551 phone. i was trying to use blueman, phone manager, kmobile, and another.
<Dr_Willis> kate_mins,   tail --lines=+400   - shows lines 400 and up....   I cant rember how i did the 200-300 range befor..  been a whole..
<scorpian> was that an OBEX error
<crackhead25> i am getting an obex error. i adept installed the obex vfs thing, and some other obex, anything that looked useful.. still happens..
<Devourer> How do I unrar split archives with unrar?
<crackhead25> i dont know what the real cause is, but im getting that error
<Dr_Willis> Devourer,  tell unrar to unrar the first file. it will find the rest
<scorpian> i did that apt-get install it worked dont insatll ones in synaptic(gui) hold on
<Dr_Willis> kate_mins,  - I belive i last used a combo of 'head' and 'tail' or perhaps head. had a start/end opton. :)
<danie_lv> nick daniel_lv /msg nickserv register 19820215
<Dr_Willis> daniel_lv,  :) oops....
<AndrewB> daniel_lv: I would advise changing your password now
<daniel_lv> oops :)
<crackhead25> scorpian: there's no difference between synaptic gui and apt-get installs of things..
<crackhead25> scorpian: that's def. not the issue
<prince_jammys> kate_mins: sed -n '700,800 p' source_file >newfile
<lunaphyte_> why might volume groups disappear when upgrading from 6.1 to 7.0.4 using do-release-upgrade?
<scorpian> yea
<bod_> crackhead25, not quite true,.,. u can specify more options in apt-get then you can in synaptic but essentially synaptic is just a frontend for apt-get
<scorpian> dude i know tat i am searching for the location of package
<bod_> oh and crackhead25 could you change your nick please,. this is a family room
<scorpian> bod_ is presise
<bod_> *nod*
<kate_mins> prince_jammys: thanks
<crackhead25> bod_: why is my nickname not family oriented? it means many things. humpty dumpty had a crack in his head.
<kate_mins> Dr_Willis: thanks also
<bod_> lunaphyte_, try not skipping 6.6
<CoSinecure> Hey all
<scorpian> sudo apt-get install gnome-vfs-obexftp
<scorpian> tye tat
<crackhead25> scorpian: i've already got that installed.
<bod_> crackhead25, im only trying to keep the peace ,. it could be seen as offensive,. (and i no humpty dumpty is not what you are insinuating by that nick)
<scorpian> make sure u uninstall all previous packages
<crackhead25> bod_: you should know that humpty dumpty and the philosophical was what i was insinuating, then. i dont and have never done drugs. thanks.
<crackhead25> scorpian: which "previous" packages?
<steve176> Hi, I have a Samsung 225BW, but am having trouble getting it working at 1680x1050 on Gutsy. All I get is a screen with grey fuzzy lines
<bod_> crackhead25, then shouldnt it be crackedhead25?
<scorpian> the ones u might have done by snaptic
<elbermungsterses> hi people, i have a problem with update manager. could any of you help please?
<bod_> !anyone | elbermungsterses
<ubot3> elbermungsterses: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: could you elaborate please
<crackhead25> bod_: you're the first person to make any comment in more than 8 mos. of my using the nick, and no, it could be crackhead = a head with a crack in it.
<faileas> elbermungsterses: whats the specific problem?
<LadyNikon> heh
<sebe> moin
 * scorpian crackhead n bod_ are in a brawl
<crackhead25> scorpian: i dont get it. which previous packages by synaptic? you're just asking me to sudo apt-get install with no special conditions,w hich is the same thing the synaptic call did..
<cool^tom> Ok got the problem.  This is a real pain.  I have set up some variables in /etc/bash.bashrc  which does not get set when launchers are called.
<crackhead25> scropian: there shouldn't be any difference there. what are you trying to direct me to do? is this the only advice?
<cool^tom> is there a better place to set the variables?
<sebe> jojojojojojojojojojoj
<bod_> crackhead25, suit urself,.,. obviously ur a coc prob
<scorpian> the other obex installations
<audiosensecd_> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<elbermungsterses> the error is that a ton of package lists fail to download and i recieve a error message like this: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<scorpian> crackhead:uncheck all obex in your synaptics
<daniel_lv> please help, could any body tell me how to change my passwd, the change passwd cmd is?...
<scorpian> crackhead:then type that cmd
<quakky> Dr_Willis: hey , so i again reconfigured the x server, but now i can only login successfully on ubuntu using the failsafe GENOME session
<Mangan> HELLO, has anyone a snippet for formatting usb disks via bash script under kubuntu?
<elbermungsterses> and this: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<backblue> hi, how do i change the default umask for one specific user?
<elbermungsterses> any help?
<crackhead25> scorpian: i know how to do it, but why should i do it? why will this do anything different with no special options or switches than the synaptic, and how is this going to help my problem?
<snewp> daniel_lv, you've just typed it :)
<zod_> is it allowed to ask about anything in this chat room?
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  i would say go to failsafe gnome, disable the  desktop effects.
<bod_> thankyou im off
<elbermungsterses> any help, bazhang?
<quakky> Dr_Willis: i am on failsafe gnome..i can only logon using that..and my desktop effects are disabled
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: sounds like the server timed out have you tried again?
<elbermungsterses> i have tried at least 5 times, bazhang.
<scorpian> crackhead: i had the similar issue the installation of obex directly from the one given in the gui synaptic din work maybe the packacge is screwed.so googled n found it in some site
<scorpian> package
<zod_> i can ask about whatever i want about Linux here?
<zod_> rules?
<Dr_Willis> quakky,    you could try making a new user, see if you can login to gnome with them normally.     if they can. then its some setting the first user has setup thats causing the issues
<xjohnthomasx> scorpian: that doesn't make sense. the packages are md5 checksummed. they are all the same.
<prashant> when i want to update my system through update manager i get error W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<xjohnthomasx> scorpian: do you have any other suggestions for fixes or possible solutions?
<elbermungsterses> and it also says "error: sub-process bzip2 returned with error code (2)", bazhang.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: well ive only had this ubuntu for a few hours..few hours just trying to setup my graphics card..thats the only thing ive been trying to do really..
<prashant> when i want to update my system through update manager i get error W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<CoSinecure> Hey all... I'm running xubuntu on a ibook G3 (PPC) - I can't access any of the tty's, all I get is a black screen, no cursor or nothing.. Any suggestions of what might be going on?
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  well some how you got totally off the track with the xgl stuff. What is your exact video card anyway?
<bullgard4> What does 'HID' mean in http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/mochel/patches/acpi/driver-model/0086-acpi-button-Add-fixed-feature-button-HIDs.txt?
<dns53> prashant you have added a third party repository, to verify that you trust them all packages need to be signed. it is your opinion if you trust them or not
<quakky> Dr_Willis: 8600gt
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  all i normally do is run the restricted-driver tool and let it install/modify the stuff.
<scorpian> xjohnthomaskx: well it worked for me thrice..on diff laptops...i dunno ...itz jus a protocol...i tot they were diff y else it wud work
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: anything odd in your sources list? seems that might be causing your problems
<scorpian> on my pc
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  right now you may  have the effects enabled, on user #1. and you need to disable them.
<zod_> is it allowed to ask about hacking here?
<prashant> dns53, what i hav to do
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  hacking is such a over-blown term.
<bazhang> zod_: nay
<quakky> Dr_Willis: I go to system>Preferences>appearance , and wen i go there the effects are disabled..I cant even enable them anyways ...tahts what i was trying to fix in the first place...and im the only user that ive set up
<Terrasque> zod_: I prefer a steel pickaxe with long handles, it's a fine mix of price and durability, and you can use a lot of force when you're hacking.
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  try making a 2nd user. see if it works for them.
<elbermungsterses> no, bazhang, even the security respitory is failing. i think there is a problem with bzip2.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  i dont use the effects at all. so i cant help much   there.
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: would you mind pastebining your sources list?
<dns53> prashant: it is saying they have not signed the packages so it opens up the possibility that someone could potentially mess with the package as it is being downloaded. it is a warning that you are ignoring the normal security that exists. you cannot fix it as it is the source you are getting it from has not done the signing
<elbermungsterses> okay, bazhang.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: well as of this point, i dont want to use em..i just wanna be able to log on without me having to select fail safe mode...im going to try to make a 2nd user..brb
<jumeaux> qui parle francais
<prashant> dns53, thanxxxxxx
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  make a user as a TEST to see if it works for the new user.. if it works for a new user. then its your original USERS settings that are the issue.. if it fails for both, you have some other system configuration iussue
<jumeaux> Qui parle francais ?
<dgjones> !fr | jumeaux
<ubot3> jumeaux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: k brb
<ubstud> is there a network traffic sniffer for ubuntu?
<audiosensecd_> hi guys just asking is there any way around to install my eggdrop in ubuntu
<Pici> ubstud: wireshark perhaps
<Pici> audiosensecd_: eggdrop is in the package repositories iirc
<Dr_Willis> !find eggdrop
<ubot3> Found: eggdrop, eggdrop-data
<scorpian> hey,,i have this voip device(phone ) in my lan..i got the config details like sip reg,username passwd,,is there a s/w to emulate the device ..like if i config the same settings in my pc and use that no.
<audiosensecd_> Pici: how ?
<Pici> audiosensecd_: sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: you know how to do that? the easiest way is to install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and then it gives a url you can paste here
<audiosensecd_> Pici: thx
<elbermungsterses> bazhang, i think it is my ISP's problem. you see, i am currently living in china and signed up for a crappy internet service that censors and displays ads all the time. the servers go down often too.
<elbermungsterses> but, i'll pastebin anyways.
<audiosensecd_> Pici: must be root or not?
<Dr_Willis> audiosensecd_,  sudo -> is doin things as root. :)
<Pici> audiosensecd_: Well sudo will give you access to install that, but you'd need to be in the admin group
<unicum> anyone here using ubuntu on a macbook (native not vm)? i'm interested in the battery durability... is ubuntu power management doing a good job?
<Dr_Willis> audiosensecd_,  if you are not the admin., you may need to install the bot from source, for just your user.
<CoSinecure> unicum, I'm on an iBook :)
<unicum> CoSinecure will do too, how is it compared to the battery-run time of os x??
<Kelmh12> k
<quakky> Dr_Willis: alright i created another user, and logging into ubuntu doesnt work for that user either
<callmetim_> anybody know much about http?
<elbermungsterses> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59370/
<Pici> !anyone | callmetim_
<ubot3> callmetim_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  weirdness..   the normal gnome desktop just exits back to the  login screen? but failsafe gnome seems to work ?
<CoSinecure> unicum, I don't think its as good as OSX, but so far (about a week) it's been 3-4 hrs (apple specs report it as 5, but this is a fairly old laptop )
<lovehen> hey can someone help me with vsftpd?
<zod_> so any one know how to config ure gnome desktop ?
<unicum> well, that's quite cool. thx for the info @ CoSinecure
<LOGAN> when is the new version coming?
<lovehen> i got this problem while installing vsftpd
<majikins> hi wonder if someone has a suggestion on vmware images
<lovehen> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporari ly unavailable)
<lovehen> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<quakky> Dr_Willis: yeap...when i try to login to normal genome it stays blank for about 10 seconds then gets black screen and throws me back to login screen
<majikins> I have a locked down pc running xubuntu
<CoSinecure> unicum, np.
<Pici> LOGAN: April
<zod_> any one got some good games for linux they want to send to me? or got the apt-get command for them?
<quakky> Dr_Willis: failsafe works, as u can see...if it hadnt id be back on windows xp erasing the ubuntu partition...
<quakky> Dr_Willis: :)
<majikins> it has eductional stuff on it and I would like to run a vmware image that allows the user to tinker with linux
<dns53> elbermungsterses you could remove the edgy-security, the rest looks ok
<majikins> preferably a lamp server with php, perl and all goodies
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  i dont even know whats different from failsafe gnome and normal gnome...
<zod_> no one got the apt-get command for any good linux games?
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: you might try commenting out lines 33 and 34 and see if that helps--there are a ton of backports and proposed that might be difficult to reach from China--not sure if that would be afffecting your download or not
<majikins> has anyone done this?
<CoSinecure> zod_, apt-get install same-gnome :D
<CoSinecure> its simple, but for some reason I love it
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  theres 1000' of games.. depends on what you like.. go get 'rocksndiamonds' it will keep you busy for weeks.
<bazhang> zod_: sudo apt-get install sauerbraten
<LOGAN> games? realy??
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  fire up the package manager and search for games. :)
<dgjones> !games | zod_
<ubot3> zod_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_Willis> !info slune
<ubot3> slune: 3D racing and car-crashing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13-1 (gutsy), package size 10442 kB, installed size 25832 kB
<Sadistt0> ubuntu 8.04 alpha6 usable ?
<reikalusikka> how can I change my splash screen?
<Dr_Willis> Sadistt0,  im using it now. :)  if you have to ask .. dont use it. :)
<ThRixXx> !info hardy
<ubot3> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> !hardy
<ubot3> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<quakky> Dr_Willis: not sure either..i really dont know why installing video drivers seems like a big problem and very sensitive too..
<ThRixXx> !hardy
<wikzo> I got some problems about installing Gnome Do in Ubuntu 7.10. I have added these to links (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo/Installation) and then I write this in the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59371/
<reikalusikka> hard heroin lol
<audiosensecd_> Pici: is there anyway how to install mp3 player in ubuntu like winamp?
<ThRixXx> Can I install hardy alpa 6 ?or wont it be a good idea
<Sadistt0> audiosensecd_ apt-get install audacious
<Pici> audiosensecd_: I hear beep-media-player is a good winamp alternative
<elbermungsterses> bazhang, are you located in taiwan?
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  it takes me all of 20 sec to get a new systems going with the nvidia drivers.. there have been some oddities with some nvidia cards lately. I think nvidia has been changing some things.
<Pici> ThRixXx: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<majikins> anyone on vmware?
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: aye
<audiosensecd_> Pici: what d link
<elbermungsterses> if you are, have you heard of china telecom?
<dns53> hardy is ALPHA, it works fine but prone to break
<bazhang> majikins: yes I am
<reikalusikka> How do I change my splash screen?
<ThRixXx> Tx :D
<Pici> audiosensecd_: Install it from the repositories
<Pici> !usplash | reikalusikka
<ubot3> reikalusikka: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  the senestive part is due to nvidia not releaseing the drivers  source. we have to reply on them to compile stuff for us.  Blame nvidia i guess.
<scorpian> audiosensecd_:Rythmbox music player is the best
<Pici> !best | scorpian
<ubot3> scorpian: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<audiosensecd_> Pici:  ahh kies
<reikalusikka> Pici: thanks
<audiosensecd_> scorpian:  ned link
<majikins> bazhang: do you know where I can get images for educational use?
<scorpian> ubot3:ow wat a fst typin
<ubot3> scorpian: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> audiosensecd_: Everything is in the repositories
<Pici> !software | audiosensecd_
<ubot3> audiosensecd_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<zod_> any command sodu apt-get command for the rocksndiamonds please
<scorpian> ha ha ha
<elbermungsterses> well, i use their "one home" service and they keep on censoring and servers aren't reliable.
<audiosensecd_> !package
<ubot3> Factoid package not found
<audiosensecd_> !packages
<ubot3> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<elbermungsterses> so, i think this is a temporary server problem.
<Pici> zod_: sudo apt-get install rocksndiamonds
<scorpian> audiosensecd_:search in synaptic
<majikins> bazhang: I want to run via vmwareplayer so that users can play with a system
<scorpian> ubot3:sux
<ubot3> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  you havent figured out the  apt-get install command yet? :) after all the examples.
<bazhang> majikins: you mean for teaching? not sure about that let me check--though we should probably meet in #ubuntu-offtopic
<scorpian> ubot3: hello
<ubot3> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<elbermungsterses> thanks anyways, bazhang.
<scorpian> ubot3:do you know where osama is
<ubot3> scorpian: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quakky> Dr_Willis: last time i tried ubuntu 7.04 when i had ATi videocard..also had problems which in turn put me off in terms of using ubuntu..now this again.. only reason im pushing myself onto ubuntu is cuz im never upgrading to vista...so this is the better alternative..
<jim_p> weirdest problem ever!!! I opened up the side of my pc case, rebooted and now gnome-session or something fails to start :|
<majikins> ok
<scorpian> ubot3:so ur a fool
<ubot3> Factoid so ur a fool not found
<Pici> !botabuse | scorpian
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: from the forums it seems that it is not a bzip2 prob but a server side issue or perhaps isp in your case
<ubot3> scorpian: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<elbermungsterses> oh, okay. thanks.
 * scorpian he he he
<elbermungsterses> :)
<elbermungsterses> goodbye.
<zod_> sorry about my apt-get skills they will get better i hope soon
<CoSinecure> holy crap...my mouse just stopped working.. :(
<zod_> mouse stopped working?
<audiosensecd_> Pici: where do i find the matrix themes?
<CoSinecure> Yeah... trackpad on the iBook
<Pici> audiosensecd_: I dont know, try http://www.gnome-look.org
<CoSinecure> I can see you mouseie...why won't you move??
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  ATI is  worse :) but  with ati - you would have to be messing with the xgl drivers stuff..
<zod_> any more good config tip for setting up ubuntu?
<Pici> !tutorial
<ubot3> Factoid tutorial not found
<Xamusk> is there any equivalent to MS Groove that also runs in Ubuntu? It must also run in Windows, and sync at least calendar, files, and make chat available
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  Hmm.. I dont even have a gnome-failsafe session...
<quakky> Dr_Willis: didnt u say u were using ubuntu 8 alpha 6?
<quakky> Dr_Willis: could be the reason
<zod_> when is the new ubuntu realised?
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  yep - might be.. but i got a laptop with the older.. i dont recall it there.
<carpediem> Xamusk: no, none I've ever heard of.
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  I did recall that when i installed openbox, it setup a 'openbox-gnome' session :)
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  the more i use gnome.. the more i like kde to be honest with ya.
<zod_> the kde is harder then gnome?
<Pici> zod_: They're just different.
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  nope.
<irelinquish> zod just dive in
<Dr_Willis> thats the joy of linux. you could have 100 window managers intgalled if you wanted.
<zod_> ah i like the gnome best, think kde ist that great, yet
<Dr_Willis> and i got about 10 installed right now.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: I have no freaking clue as to what gnome and kde are..or wat the difference is..or anything about them...when i read gnome i think of the WoW gnomes lol
<Dr_Willis> zod_,  how can you make such a statement? have you even used kde much?
<irelinquish> kde is amazing, gnome is amazing. just preferance
<Dr_Willis> gnome can be very frustrating :)
<zod_> well i did try kde once, but that was in year 2001
<irelinquish> i agree but so can kde
<irelinquish> but normally its all my fault
<Jack_Sparrow> I used KDE for years, but now prefer Gnome
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  gnome and kde are the 2 main desktops.. if you want to try out the kde desktop do a 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' then logiut and select kde from the session menu on the LOGIN screen.
<zod_> kde looks like win, gnome is more likeble for me
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  you could 'sudo apt-get install openbox' also - and have a openbox, and openbox-gnome desktop also.
<irelinquish> ha, dont say it looks like win
<Dr_Willis> everything looks like everything else, like win. :) ya got icons and windows.. and a button for programs.. big deal. :)
<quakky> Dr_Willis: btw speaking of installing drivers...u ever heard of G15 keyboards working properly with ubuntu?
<irelinquish> it looks nothing like vista
<irelinquish> or xp
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  i got my g15 working with lcd clock, and function keys. :)  wait for the next release of ubuntu/kubuntu - they got the proper packages   allready made up.
<zod_> well kde is good so is Gnome, but i prefer gnome over kde, that is ust me
<irelinquish> kde has better default applications
<jepes_> er irc.icq.net
<zod_> ah
<co_perhatian> rwe
<co_perhatian> rgrtut
<co_perhatian> pop
<co_perhatian> op
<co_perhatian> okp
<Dr_Willis> Speaking of gnome.. I set up a video  where it defaults to gmplayer in gnome. ( .ogm i think) but  when i open the video. it fails because gmplayer is getting the filename/path as 'file://path/to/file/but%2spaces%2get%converted/video.ogm'
<zod_> u can play dvd in VLC player?
<Dr_Willis> ive got NO idea how to even make it tellit a proper path/name. :)
<Jeriath> anyone know how to fix the firestarter gui.....it crashes randombly
<Jeriath> randomly*
<Dr_Willis> i then end up just drag/dropping the file into the then running  gmplayer program/window. :(
<Jeriath> at least once or twice a day
<Jeriath> and i have to have it running....it wont forward port properly if its not
<enno___>  I need an Thunderbird extension, which creates an toolbar button, that moves an Email to
<enno___>               an specific folder. Any advice?
<kate_mins> prince_jammys:  can you write me again the line of "sed" ?
<prince_jammys> kate_mins: sed -n '700,800 p' source_file >newfile
<kate_mins> prince_jammys: thanks
<prince_jammys> kate_mins: that should do it
<Dr_Willis> prince_jammys,  has strong sed-fu-skills
<aurehman_> hi...what is the command to convert mov to flv in mencoder...anyone guide me
<bazhang> zod_: sure
<prince_jammys> Dr_Willis: i wish :)
<Dr_Willis> i got that 'using sed and awk' book :) somewhere.
<prince_jammys> Dr_Willis: what i want is awk-fu
<savvas> !xen
<ubot3> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<scorpian> !voip tools
<ubot3> Factoid voip tools not found
<Dr_Willis> prince_jammys,  i hear the ladies love men that are good with awk!
<prince_jammys> Dr_Willis: totally
<v3ctor> hmm..that is AWKward
<bazhang> scorpian: you can /msg the bot for that please
<prince_jammys> Dr_Willis: woman love a man who can edit text files non-interactively
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249693  seems to mention a problem similer to yours... im out for the day. :) bed time for me.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: thank you
<Dr_Willis> prince_jammys,  my comal skills impressed my wife.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: have a good night
<prince_jammys> :)
<prince_jammys> Dr_Willis: s/woman/women/
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  or that message may not help. :) i just read it.. it basicially says 'i dontknow why it broke' heh. but there may be other forum posts on it.
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  aha! uninstall that package you intalled earlier. the xgl one
<quakky> Dr_Willis: but dont i ..hmm ya ill try that
<nullcode> how to create a blue window in terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> as far as i know you do not need xgl with the nvidia cardsd at all.
<nullcode> there's another command which is equivalent to the command dialog
<zod_> well got to go all, tnx for an interesting day all
<Dr_Willis> nullcode,  xterm -bg darkblue -fg hotpink
<nullcode> no
<nullcode> i didn't mean that
<Dr_Willis> nullcode,   :)
<nullcode> it's a command just ilke dialog
<Dr_Willis> dont like hotpink? heh
<Dr_Willis> I though the command was dialog.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: ya i think so too..but that damn installer was complaining about something.....let me try uninstalling
<nullcode> yes
<nullcode> but there's an equivalent to dialog
<nullcode> what is it ?
<Dr_Willis> xdialog ?
<nullcode> no
<Dr_Willis> I recall seeing some alternatives to dialog over the years.
<nullcode> the word dialog isn't in the command :(
<nullcode> i just discovered it but i can't find in my history
<UB`> nullcode zenity?
<xjohnthomasx> hi, can anyone help me get my bluetooth working?? i can see my motorola phone, but i can't get it to connect. i've tried all the directions on the bluetoothsetup page and other help pages i've found..
<nullcode> no
<xjohnthomasx> does anyone use bluetooth with success?
<nullcode> not zenity
<scorpian> xjhonthomasx:obex error eh?
<nullcode> it has the -yesno optino
<nullcode> =(
<nullcode> i really wanna remember it
<xjohnthomasx> scorpian: the reinstall of obex didnt do anything
<Dr_Willis> wow the dialog command has some complex options. :)
<D3f0> Hi guys
<UB`> zenity has a lot of options yes/no and much more
<UB`> zenity --question
<scorpian> xjhonthomas:installed from gui synaptic eh
<xjohnthomasx> scorpian: no, i uninstalled it from synaptic and reinstalled it from the apt-get, like you said
<D3f0> is there any program to automatically install packages on various machines, without fisical or ssh access?
<nullcode> any idea ?
<evandro-val> alguem pode me ajudar a blokear orkut no ubuntu??
<jrib> !pt | evandro-val
<ubot3> evandro-val: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: k i uninstalled..lets see if it works :D
<quakky> Dr_Willis: brb
<jrib> D3f0: updates you mean?
<evandro-val> obrigado
<scorpian> xjhonthomasx:try googlin for it online .deb pckg for the latest what laptop
<scorpian> ?
<D3f0> jrib, packages in general
<quakky> god dang it worked haha
<scorpian> xjhonthomasx:installed bluez na
<Dr_Willis> quakky,   There ya go..  logical thinking worked. :)
<quakky> Dr_Willis: install, uninstall...seems simple now
<quakky> Dr_Willis  :D
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  xgl does somthing special i think. I never used it. so i dont know what. but its normally needed for ati cards.
<D3f0> jrib, something like "hey, take this packages list and install it", but in a unattended way, sice it must be done over 20 machines
<D3f0> jrib, sshing each one is tedious
<Dr_Willis> D3f0,  without ssh?  there are commands that can do ssh commands on a batch of machines.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: im drooling though for some eye catching desktop environment..u know to justify my work on ubuntu so far lol
<Dr_Willis> but without ssh.. well. that makes it harder.
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  eyecandy causes ocular cavaties.
<D3f0> Dr_Willis, well, ssh is OK, but manual ssh is not
<quakky> Dr_Willis: haha
<jrib> D3f0: the issue I see is if a package requires you to answer questions during install
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  it seems the xgl package goofs up a link for the nvidia drivers. If you reinstalled the nvidia drivers that should of also fixed the problem.
<D3f0> well, but there are --yes options
<quakky> Dr_Willis all these youtube videos of spinning cubes and transparent stuff...mmmmmm...one day i shall have that
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  the cube is one of the most useless things ive ever seen. :)
<Dr_Willis> quakky,   try to enable the effects now?
<Dr_Willis> that card should be able to do them. but it may be some quirk with the nvidia drivers and that card.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: well..if the wife walks in when ur doing 'special' work, that cube can save u a few hours of argument lol... jk
<jrib> D3f0: I suppose if the machines are identical and you verify it does not cause problems on one that would work
<quakky> Dr_Willis: im still not able to enable the visuals
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  thats why i now get all my wallpaper from the National Geographic web site or the nasa picture of the day site
<D3f0> jrib, machines are very similar, they need gcc, manpages, and other various dev tools
<quakky> Dr_Willis: i wanna point out that in my restricted drivers window, I c 2 components...1 called Lucent/agere linmodem controller driver (not in use) and the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) in use
<D3f0> they fetch packages through an apt-proxy
<quakky> Dr_Willis: shouldnt there be only 1?
<ShiroUsagi> Hi, can someone here help me getting identd server to work on Gutsy? I still get ~ in some networks, tried pidentd, and oidentd, the latter doesn`t even start (Error spawning core).
<jrib> D3f0: so then the other detail is if you do write a script that SSHs into one of the machines how do you make it so that you do not need to enter your password (otherwise you'll need to enter your password twenty times)
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  like it says.. One is for your modem. :)
<D3f0> jrib, I could do some python code, and would use RSA keys instead of passwords, but I have this feeling that there's something out there for this purely administrative task
<Dr_Willis> quakky,   amazing helpfull eh? if ya dont use the modem dont worry about it.
<quakky> Dr_Willis: well..i forgot to mention..this wasnt there before the thing hit the fan
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  its possible thjeres some DRI/GLX issue with the driver/card versions.    The next release of ubuntu is due out in a month. with updated drivers. That may fix some things.
<Dr_Willis> quakky,  also if you havent done a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  yet. it may update some packages that fixes the issue.
<xphisher> hey guys.. i need help.. my scroll wheel doesn't work when it comes to switching workspaces.. any thoughts??
<Dr_Willis> well night all
<jrib> D3f0: yeah, there probably is.  I don't know offhand though
<nullcode> someone :@
<quakky> Dr_Willis: good night
<legend2440> !mouse | xphisher
<ubot3> xphisher: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<xphisher> thanks.
<legend2440> xphisher:  yw
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know how I can launch another instance of X on a different virtual console ?
<jrib> D3f0: here's a blog post talking about it (I haven't read through it): http://blog.hjksolutions.com/articles/2007/07/27/unattended-package-installation-with-debian-and-ubuntu
<jrib> MindSpark: startx -- :1 &
<jrib> MindSpark: or use gdmflexiserver
<D3f0> jrib, thanks
<MindSpark> jrib, startx -- :1 works fine, but does it work without -- ?
<vbabiy-laptop> hey guys does any one know how to configure screen so it doesn't give you the visual bell in the terminal?
<vbabiy-laptop> it is really annoying
<jrib> MindSpark: I never tried
<BuFF> use terminal preferences
<jrib> vbabiy-laptop: vbell off
<MindSpark> jrib, gdmflexiserver just started the screen saver
<vbabiy-laptop> jrib: where would i enter this
<jrib> vbabiy-laptop: ~/.screencr
<vbabiy-laptop> jrib: thanks
<jrib> vbabiy-laptop: ~/.screencr if you want it to work
<jrib> vbabiy-laptop: ~/.screenrc if you want it to work
 * jrib fails
<vbabiy-laptop> jrib: lol
 * genii hands jrib a large coffee
<user123456> can someone tell me how to set a user account to autologin using ubuntu server, i.e. no X
<Lartza_> Why can't I boot the live cd?
<vbabiy-laptop> jrib: also you know how to fix it so when you close it vi it refresh the terminal window so it doesn't have vi text above
<Lartza_> I installed feisty from live cd on this same computer and I remember I had some problems then too.
<jrib> MindSpark: gdmflexiserver -l next time, otherwise it will lock your current screen.   But now that you did that, you should still be able to hit ctrl-alt-f9 and get to a new login window  (you need to read manpages when someone just gives you a command :))
<Lartza_> And is there any bootfloppy? That might work.
<vintage_12> k
<Lartza_> Why can't I boot the live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> Lartza_: well, you're probably doing something wrong
<vbabiy-laptop> jrib: any Idea about that?
<dgjones> Lartza_, what error messages/problems do you have
<jrib> vbabiy-laptop: no, I don't know how to do that
<IndyGunFreak> dgjones: by not boot, i was assuming he didnj't even get a menu.
<vbabiy-laptop> jrib: thanks for you help
<Lartza_> IndyGunFreak: I put the cd in. It searches floppy... Not Found. Then it searches cd pretty long... Not Found. Then it boots the IDE-0
<Lartza_> Same thing with both drives.
<IndyGunFreak> Lartza_: sounds like your burning th edisk wrong
<IndyGunFreak> Lartza_: can you set your BIOS to search the CD drive first?
<Lartza_> I think it worked earlier when I used the more slow burninddrive
<dgjones> Lartza_, sounds like either the bios isn't set to boot from cd, or as IndyGunFreak suggests its a bad burn
<jrib> D3f0: so seems like puppet is the kind of thing you want right?
<D3f0> jrib, yeap
<IndyGunFreak> Lartza_: well, burn speed can effect the burn...
<Lartza_> IndyGunFreak: Yes I can and the Feisty CD booted earlier(Year ago) and these cd's are free from ShipIt
<Lartza_> and my burind drive is 16x, but that doesn't matter in this situation
<IndyGunFreak> Lartza_: just because they were free and shipped to you, doesn't mean they were burned properly.  I've had issues w/ shipit cds, and burned my own and they worked fine
<Lartza_> But it worked earlier. It mgiht been same problem earlier. (CD not first)
<Lartza_> I reboot and try that. If I don't come back soon then it's solved
<IndyGunFreak> Lartza_: well, then change your CD to be first.
<IndyGunFreak> duh
<Lartza_> Thanks
<sista> Hello
<user123456> can anyone help with autologin question?
<sista> you speking french?
<dgjones> !fr | sista
<ubot3> sista: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lng> hi! is there fish lile browser?
<ApOgEE-> hi all...
<genii> user123456: Perhaps see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636835
<Hiya> hello
<Hiya> did it just got silent?
<genii> Hiya: Yes, enjoy it while it lasts :)
<Lartza_> My LiveCD isn't booting
 * Hiya sends ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ to the channel
<genii> Lartza_: When it fails to boot, what happens?
<Lartza_> My LiveCD isn't booting
<Lartza_> Nothing, that's the problem
<Lartza_> When it searches bootable CD it doesn't find one
<user123456> genii: many thanks
<mysorean> hi, am having some problem in running evolution on a low res monitor
<Sin42_> is there a reason that nowhere in ubuntu wiki/forums can a warning be found that truecrypt does not work properly with the current kernel?
<Lartza_> My LiveCD isn't booting
<Lartza_> When it searches bootable CD it doesn't find one
<soroush> hey
<soroush> What should i do to mkinitrd in ubuntu?
<Sin42_> Lartza_: 7.10 worked fine for me, try to download again and do some md5sum on it to be sure it is not corrupted
<genii> user123456: np, good luck with it
<soroush> i should do mkinitrd to use ext2 partitions I have ispite my old ext3 partitions
<jaime> hello
<kris_ph> hello... go this error when m trying to upload a file Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds
<Lartza_> Sin42_: Mine is the ShipIt version
<Juhaz> bios settings?
<user123456> genii: following on from that, could I use the exec line in /etc/event.d/tt1 to login as root and execute a script?
<Lartza_> Juhaz: Me.
<Juhaz> yes
<aurehman_> Hi...I just installed ffmpeg from apt-get install ffmpeg... but my mov files are not converting...anyone help me
<fan33> There is  one   who  could  tell me where  Chinese  room?
<Lartza_> Juhaz: I think they are right
<dgjones> !cn | fan33
<ubot3> fan33: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Lartza_> Juhaz: Maybe I should try feisty livecd
<Lartza_> and then upgrade it
<genii> Lartza_: As Sin42_ suggests, check the md5 sum of the iso image. Also ensure you are making a cd from the image and not just copying the iso file to the cd. Also your computer bios should have cd as first boot device
<aurehman_> ubot3: I just installed ffmpeg from apt-get install ffmpeg... but my mov files are not converting... help me
<ubot3> aurehman_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zerboxx> I need some help, I'm trying to run a program and I'm getting a runtime error about missing a shared library
<Juhaz> Lartza_, you might have to set the ide channel to cdrom or auto or something like that too, I've seen quite a few where it works fine when those are None, except it won't boot from cd, even if the boot settings are right.
<aurehman_> anyone help me... I just installed ffmpeg from apt-get install ffmpeg... but my mov files are not converting...
<incorrect> i want to know the total number of packages in my current list of repositories
<incorrect> is this possible?
<Sinnerman> anyone know how to make the icons inside the gnome-panel menu-bar smaller? i just want the icons smaller, because there's a lot of dead space around them, and the menus are stretching all across the screen, which isn't very nice.
<aurehman_> nyone help me... I just installed ffmpeg from apt-get install ffmpeg... but my mov files are not converting..
<genii> user123456: Better to use rc.local or put a script in init.d instead of there
<jrib> incorrect: synaptic tells you, look at the bottom left
<aurehman_> nyone help me... I just installed ffmpeg from apt-get install ffmpeg... but my mov files are not converting..
<Lartza_> Juhaz: ide channel? feisty booted earlier and i have only changed the boot order. I think it's the cd
<incorrect> jrib, and if you have a server?
<Sin42_> incorrect: as a guess try man dkpg
<zerboxx> aurehman_: Try to not ask so often
<user123456> genii: the script requires user interaction and ideally started as soon as possible
<Lartza_> Juhaz: But would you tell me about the ide channel thing?
<zerboxx> aurehman_: I'd love to help, I'm just not sure, sorry
<Sin42_> incorrect: man dpkg sorry
<Lartza_> Juhaz: It might work
<kate_mins> Hello,
<incorrect> dpkg i don't think know anything about the repositories
<zerboxx> I need some help, I'm trying to run a program and I'm getting a runtime error about missing a shared library
<genii> user123456: I'd suggest rc.local then
<fan33> Is  there  someone  who  can  speak  Chinese?
<aurehman_> anybody help me... in this case..nyone help me... I just installed ffmpeg from apt-get install ffmpeg... but my mov files are not converting..
<Juhaz> Lartza_, can't really tell anything specific, since it varies between bioses.
<Sin42_> incorrect: i see, misunderstood, apt-cache perhaps but it's just a guess
<jrib> incorrect: I'd expects something like: aptitude search '.' | wc -l   to work but it differs from what synaptic reports here
<incorrect> many years ago when i used debian apt-get update used to tell you
<legend2440> aurehman_: what are you converting mov files to? avi?
<aurehman_> legend2440: i m converting files to flv
<incorrect> apt-cache stats
<incorrect> jrib, i expect that is because of the difference between a meta package and a normal package
<hanabi> Hello.. I got a problem with a DWL-650+ Cardbus Wireless card here..
<aurehman_> legend2440: i m waiting for your response
<simion314> hi, what html source editor can i use in Ubuntu? i want to edit source not something with drag and drop
<unstable> Why do I often get this "ERROR NAME; ioerror COMMAND; fill OPERAND STACK; --dicttype-- --dicttype-- --dicttype-- --dicttype--" when I try to print a PDF...
<unstable> I can print the exact same PDF with a mac or windows, and it works fine.
<unstable> I can print it with xpdf, and it works fine. but if I print it with evince, default setting...or any setting it seems like..I get this error.
<legend2440> aurehman_:  only thing i can find is avi or mpeg to flv
<ubunoob> hi all
<ubunoob> i was installed 7.10 alternate on an AMD64 pc. The install went ok, but after reboot the system can't load
<strabes> ubunoob: what type of video card? when does it crash?
<ubunoob> if i choose recovery mode the system boot up
<strabes> ubunoob: boots up to what? GDM (the login screen)
<MindSpark> now I want to start another X instance with a different window manager. Does anyone know how to do that ?
<ubunoob> the last thing what i saw the grub, then the system stops
<strabes> ubunoob: On the GRUB menu, edit the main kernel line and remove the parameter "splash". Then boot from that line and see where it crashes
 * delcoyote hi/hola
<ubunoob> ok i will try if im go home. thanks
<ubunoob> bye all
<Nasra> hello...
<Nasra> just intalled ubuntu for first time...
<kimmey2k3> and?
<Jaapjan2> Congratulations.
<Nasra> and my video on the desktop is not good it showing half page and is unreadable...
<Jaapjan2> What sort of video card do you have?
<Nasra> one second...
<amenado> MindSpark-> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596101954/toc.html  maybe chapter 2?
<Eicca> How can I set Skype to start whenever I turn on my computer? I have Ubuntu 7.10.
<jrib> !startup > Eicca (read the private message from ubotu)
<Nasra> it's one of those cheap compter used...
<Nasra> nvidia
<Jaapjan2> Then I'd start with installing the NVidia drivers via the restricted driver manager in your settings menu.
<Nasra> and when I click to see a page...it's unreadable...etc..
<Nasra> but...
<Nasra> I installed all updates...
<kimmey2k3> Try envy
<Nasra> over a 100 last nite...
<Nasra> should be okay..
<kimmey2k3> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Eicca> jirib whats the command for skype?
<kalatian> !envy | kimmey2k3 Jaapjan2
<ubot3> kimmey2k3 Jaapjan2: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jaapjan2> Nasra: The NVidia video driver, since it isn't open source/restricted, it not installed by default.
<Jaapjan2> kalatian: Yes, but for a first time user the nvidia driver is more easily installed via the restricted manager.
<Jaapjan2> kalatian: But thank you kindly for the note.
<Shyde> is it even a nvidia problem? ..
<Jaapjan2> I'd start there.
<Shyde> Nasra: what exactly isn't displayed correctly? did you enable/disable the 3d desktop settings?
<Nasra> Jaapjan2...what should I do then?
<Nasra> letme tell you...
<kalatian> Jaapjan2: at your own risk :) if you need something that isn't provided, that may be the way to go about doing it, you're correct :)
<noodlesgc> amazing, this channel is not flooded with thousands of people asking for help
<slayer^_^> hello everybody, i need help with my partitions... may someone help me?
<kalatian> the amazing part is there are thousands of people here, most of whom don't talk...
<meridian> Hi
<Jaapjan2> kalatian: What is at my own risk? Envy isn't provided by default, the restricted driver manager is .. and Envy installs the same driver if all is right.
<Bergcube> QUESTION: If things go wrong in a server install or when installing from the alternate CD...  What is the command to restart the configuration dialogue(s)?
<Nasra> when I click let's say firefox....the page is not displayed properly...and where it says application/ firefox/email that does not show at all and if so...half page...etc..
<kalatian> Jaapjan2: if you want the driver that comes with Ubuntu, you should use the restricted manager and not envy
<kalatian> if you want a newer one, you are left to your own devices
<Jaapjan2> kalatian: The driver is for Nasra. I use Envy. But I think for someone who has installed linux the first time, like Nasra, the manager is easier then dealing with repositories.
<Nasra> doing my transition from windows....(having this problem already.) help will be appreciated..
<Jaapjan2> Nasra: I'd try the nvidia driver first and see if that controls your display better.
<wastedyouth> I can't see the text on the conole with CTRL-ALT-f1... I can see a blinking cursor and I can enter commands blindly.  Anybody know why this might happen?
<Nasra> ok...
<kalatian> So I'm confused: why not just use the restricted manager to install the driver?
<Jaapjan2> kalatian: That is what I am arguing on doing. You brought envy up.
<Mangan> the man for parted doesnt help with this small issue, my command is: SUDO PARTED /dev/sdg MKPART PRIMARY EXT3 ... then I get asked what my START and END points are ... but I just want to tell him ALL, MAXIMUM SIZE .. how can I do that?
<kalatian> Jaapjan2: sorry, I think there was just a misunderstanding -- I agree completely,
<kalatian> restricted manager is the way to go
<Jaapjan2> kalatian: Great :D Solved.
<kalatian> (sorry for the confusion)
<Jaapjan2> kalatian: 't is alright. Now to see if it benefits Nasra.
<kalatian> yep
<Jaapjan2> Mangan: I am sorry, I always use the graphical installer ... or fdisk.
<legend2440> aurehman_:  http://blog.gwikzone.org/articles/2006/09/25/flv-encoding-with-ffmpeg
<Strawberryjam> someone gave me a script for installing alsa into gutsy here once, does anybody have any ideas on how to do it? I have an EMU1212m soundcard that does not work with Ubuntu out of the box
<slayer^_^> sorry for the confusion, how may i know when is my time to ask?
<Pici> slayer^_^: just ask
<Pici> !ask
<ubot3> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<noodlesgc> Mangan why not just install gparted?
<kalatian> it's pretty freeform: just ask the question, and someone will help you out if they know the answer :)
<meridian> Yesterday I installed the wi-fi on ubuntu. Then I executed "sudo pppeoconf wlan0" command. Internet worked but the next time that I started Ubuntu the icon of wifi disappeard. Can anyone help me?
<ArthurArchnix> There was this program I had once that let me open and edit pdf documents. It opened the pdf as an image and let me make notes... now I can't find it
<noodlesgc> meridian what brand wireless card?
<Juhaz> ArthurArchnix, flpsed
<Jaapjan2> ArthurArchnix: Xournal?
<jerbear> for some reason, when i login to an x session, my zprofile does not load for zsh... it does load when logging in over ssh. anyone know what might be the problem?
<meridian> sitecom
<ArthurArchnix> xournal.. I think that was it Jaapjan2. I'll check out flpsed though too. thanks
<meridian> 172 v1
<Jaapjan2> ArthurArchnix: Took only one google search, top result. linux pdf note taking
<noodlesgc> meridian try this: sudo ifup wlan0
<ArthurArchnix> Jaapjan2: I must have been using the wrong search terms. Never came up.
<leonardo_> !list
<legend2440> ArthurArchnix: pdfedit in synaptic?
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<meridian> I reinstalled Ubuntu and than the wifi (and Internet) worked...but, another time, when I restarted the SO wifi icon disappeard
<ArthurArchnix> legend2440: tried it... don't really like it
<rico_> Can someone please help me with openoffice.  I am trying to make a simple flyer for my lost dog, and i can't seem to insert picture from my desktop.
<Mangan> @noodlesgc: need to do it on the shell .. is it possible with GPARTED to set END to MAXIMUM?
<Schamane_> hi
<kalatian> !hi
<ubot3> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Schamane_>  anybody here, using export DISPLAY? anybody here, using export DISPLAY?
<Jaapjan2> rico_: Use the menu and find 'insert graphic' or something akin, do not try and drag.
<Schamane_> ups
<meridian> and than should the wifi work? I ask for this because I'm in windows
<legend2440> aurehman_: did you read this?  http://blog.gwikzone.org/articles/2006/09/25/flv-encoding-with-ffmpeg
<slayer^_^> i have converted a fat32 partition into ext3; ubuntu set root permissions for it and a different mount point; how may i : 1) change permissions (in terminal, as well) 2) wich permissions shall i set to set this ext3 partition permission-like to others 3) set a new mountpoint for it 4)remove this mountpoint (fstab still reports the old mountpoint and not the new one - that if i'm not wrong appears to be in a different file)
<jrib> rico_: should just be Insert -> Picture -> From file...
<meridian> and if I need to do other steps I can not recconect to internet from ubuntu :D
<noodlesgc> meridian if you wireless is down that should bring it back up
<Viden> I am having an issue with Evolution connecting to Exchange ... about 10 -20 crashes a day it seems.  When i try to search contacts or subscribe to public folders it will hang for about 2 mins and then exit.  Can anyone help?
<meridian> ok
<nottha_k> when is the next ubuntu long term release planned?
<jrib> nottha_k: next month
<Jaapjan2> April.
<meridian> thank you very much!!
<rico_> Jaapjan2: I can't find that pathway, i've tried and tried.
<meridian> I'll be back in few time!
<aurehman_> legend2440: i m reading and installing as mentioned in the link
<nottha_k> jrib: the next one is supposed to be an LTS?
<Jaapjan2> rico_: And what jrib offered?
<Jaapjan2> nottha_k: Yes.
<jrib> nottha_k: yes
<nottha_k> awesome thanks.
<noodlesgc> what is an LTS?
<JohnMM> when will horny haron come out?
<genii> Long Term Support
<jrib> !hardy | JohnMM
<ubot3> JohnMM: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dgjones> !lts | noodlesgc
<ubot3> noodlesgc: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<noodlesgc> oh
<LaserSpeed> hi everyone
<JohnMM> thanks jrib
<LaserSpeed> umm i had a technical question
<integration> hey guys i'm running gutsy with a lenovo laptop with integrated wireless on it and it's not detecting the network that windows detects. Here is my iwconfig result. Does it look like everything is alright or do you see something that I should be worried about? see: http://pastebin.ca/939689
<ubuntuzz> hello. i have a fresh installation (third time) of the newest ubuntu on my laptop. it works fine when starting with safemode and booting with cd. but if i start it "normal" it takes along time to boot (14min). why?
<LaserSpeed> if anyone can help
 * genii uses 6.06 server until 2011
<aurehman_> legend2440: i've installed lame as mentioned in the tutorial.. and then download ffmpeg from svn...but when i install it with libmp3lame it gives error...Unknown option "--enable-mp3lame".
<noodlesgc> LaserSpeed yes just ask the question and if someone can help, they will
<Strawberryjam> anybody have script for installing alsa 1.1.15rc?
<legend2440> aurehman_: read down toward bottom of article in comments. someone addresses that
<camba> hi... after a lot of recearch I can't find a way to emulate MIDI input/output. Any ideas or is there any software like MIDI Yoke for the Linux OS
<noodlesgc> integration it looks ok to me
<noodlesgc> camba try timidity
<LaserSpeed> I have installed ubuntu on my laptop previously, and i had the looooong boot time problem as well, but that went away. The main problem is trying to find drivers, also my wifi card and ethernet card are disabled so i have no way of accessing the internet after install.
<Schamane_>  anybody here, using export DISPLAY?
<noodlesgc> LaserSpeed what brand card?
<integration> noodlesgc, from I can gather it has detected the 802.11 integrated card
<jrib> !anybody | Schamane_
<ubot3> Schamane_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rico_> Jaapjan2, gabkdlly: kool, thanks, i was trying drag and drop wouldn't work, now i got it. thank you thank you.
<LaserSpeed> noodlesgc, im not sure exactly let me check.
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, Aside from the fact that we dont support studio...  I am working a script now
<Jaapjan2> rico_: You're welcome.
<terminal> after installing win xp i m nt able to open ubuntu
<probono> hi all, how can I mount something in hardy so that it does _not_ show up on the dektop as a mounted disk? (i'm trying to loop-mount an ISO that should NOT show up on the desktop)
<bobbob1016> How can I enable AIGLX with the i810 driver?  I'm trying to get compiz running, when I run "compiz --replace" in the terminal, I get a seg fault core dump, after it looks for XGL
<slayer^_^> terminal : windows xp freaked out grub on your MBR
<dgjones> terminal, did you install windows after you installed ubuntu?
<dgjones> !grub | terminal
<ubot3> terminal: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LaserSpeed> ( noodlesgc ): broadcom
<jrib> probono: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<probono> thanks jrib
<aurehman_> legend2440: thanx.. I m installing libmp3lame now
<legend2440> aurehman_: yw gl
<aurehman_> legend2440: thanx bro :)
<legend2440> aurehman_: yw gl
<jditto> hello
<jditto> can anyone help me with vnc?
<terminal> dejones, ya
<patogen> Already asked in other places ... but how do you kill an uninterruptibel process?
<jditto> vnc4server using xvnc?  i've got it working but i need some help troubleshooting.
<patogen> Is there really no way?
<patogen> "kill" or "kill -9" doesn't work
<Schamane_> jrib: thx, but not really helpful
<rico_> jaapjan2, i got one picture on there but when i try to add a second one get an error message 'graphics filter not found' what could that mean?
<Jaapjan2> rico_: The picture is perhaps in another format not supported?
<Schamane_> ia cant connect to my local x server, no-listen-tcp and xhost + already done
<noodlesgc> patogen i just open gnome-system-monitor, right click the process and hit kill
<noodlesgc> patogen it works sometimes
<colourAgga> !flash
<ubot3> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Schamane_> but since an update long a few months ago theres noc chance to get it back running
<jrib> Schamane_: it's impossible to help you by answering your original question, that's the point
<patogen> noodlesgc: Tried that already
<rico_> jaapjan2, both pics are jpg
<Jgonick> Opinions ... I'm getting a new sound card.  What is a good Linux supported sound card. (nothing fancy)
<Jaapjan2> rico_: Sounds odd. I do not know.
<Schamane_> jrib: sure, but i can contact the one who got it running
<Schamane_> easier to find out
<Schamane_> whats wrong in my config
<ibm-m6__> Hello, i would like to know what is the command "export LC_ALL=C" stand for ?
<colourAgga> !sound
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Schamane_> sorry for the wrong way, but im really searching for a long time now and still no solution
<colourAgga> !fonts
<ubot3> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jditto> can anyone help me with vnc?
<jditto> vnc4server using xvnc?  i've got it working but i need some help troubleshooting.
<jrib> Schamane_: explain in more detail what you are trying to do.  I've used "export DISPLAY" to use my current X server as a different user, but I'm not sure what you are doing
<Schamane_> jditto: whats the prob?
<Schamane_> jrib: as different user there is no prob, on local interface it works find
<Schamane_> jrib: but i try to export the x from antoher host in another location
<Schamane_> and it couldn connect since an xserver update
<Schamane_> a few months ago
<jrib> Schamane_: but the same setup worked before?
<Schamane_> jrib: yes
<legend2440> ibm-m6__: has something to do with c compiler  http://www.intel.com/support/performancetools/c/linux/sb/cs-017387.htm
<slayer^_^> i have converted a fat32 partition into ext3; ubuntu set root permissions for it and a different mount point; how may i : 1) change permissions (in terminal, as well) 2) wich permissions shall i set to set this ext3 partition permission-like to others 3) set a new mountpoint for it 4)remove this mountpoint (fstab still reports the old mountpoint and not the new one - that if i'm not wrong appears to be in a different file)
<jditto> shamane:  sorry i got a phone call
<jrib> !permissions > slayer^_^ (read the private message from ubotu)
<andre80> hi
<andre80> i need info please
<andre80> i use gutsy
<Jaapjan2> ask
<slayer^_^> sorry
<jrib> slayer^_^: you set permissions same as anything else, use chmod/chown on the files.  fstab issue is strange, update fstab to what you want.  Unmount and remount
<Schamane_> jrib: its somthing with securety in xserver , in the past it was no-listen-tcp
<BB88> Hello, I have recently migrated from Windows Vista. I have done a fresh install of Ubuntu, deleting my old windows partition, but my second partition is not displayed in Ubuntu, any ideas?
<andre80> and i cant write to folder which i have group permission on it
<Jafet> BB88, what filesystem is on said partition?
<jrib> Schamane_: I understand, I don't really know much about it though.  Try to summarize what you just explained on one line and ask again in a few minutes
<BB88> Jafet, I am assuming NTFS.
<meridian> hi
<meridian> when i execute the commend
<andre80> any clue ?
<jrib> !enter | meridian, andre80
<ubot3> meridian, andre80: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andre80> ok
<jrib> andre80: what is the path to the directory?
<Jafet> BB88, you probably need separate NTFS drivers. Never tried, but look into linux-ntfs etc.
<Jaapjan2> andre80: The filesystem you are trying to write on is read only perhaps?
<andre80> my question is: i cannot write to a folder which i have group permission on it, i cant even do a touch on it. I m using gutsy
<Schamane_> jrib: i already postet in in the forum 4 months ago, but no answer, it seemsnot much people using this feature
<BB88> Jafet, If it is not that, any other ideas?
<kthakore> what is the best supported video card on ubuntu (preferably some of the newer ones)?
<jditto> schamane:  problem is i connect remotely over ssh (putty) then tunnel through to the vnc that i setup using an xinetd service called Xvnc so that i can log into the gdm.  however connection is over broadband and it seems to be slow even when i set graphics options on the client to lower color depth.  at some point i get kicked off and can't get back on for at least 4+ hours.  i can't log in to ssh terminal etc... i don't have to reboot se
<jditto> just starts to work again i assume it's because some service or cron job is resetting things.
<aurehman_> legend2440: unfortunately the problem is still same...
<meridian> it tells me: "ifup: interface wlan0 already configured"
<Jafet> BB88, your partition could be unrecognized or borked. Check if gparted knows what it is...
<lunaphyte_> darn.  i missed a comment in my scrollback.
<aurehman_> legend2440: mov are not converting... all in vain
<alanbshepard70> I have an old packard bell ir sensor that connects to a serial port and accepts commands from a remote and would allow me to move the mouse and simulate keystrokes. Does anyone know of a way to use the above with ubuntu? Is there anything available that does that sort of thing?
<lunaphyte_> why might volume groups disappear when upgrading from 6.1 to 7.0.4 using do-release-upgrade?
<legend2440> aurehman_: error message?
<Jaapjan2> kthakore: It depends on who you ask. I'd say Nvidia if you want halfway decent 3d performance too.
<Schamane_> jditto: ssh doesnt work after you get kicked?
<jditto> schamane: correct
<andre80> JaapJan: i can write to it when i have the user permission on it. for example i can write a folder belongs to andre:andre , but not to a nobody:andre which i belong to andre:andre
<Schamane_> hm, sounds like an network problem
<jrib> Schamane_: checked bugs.ubuntu.com as well?
<BB88> Jafet, I am new to Ubuntu, I have no idea what you mean! :D
<kthakore> Jaapjan2, how about the nvidia 8600 XFX gt?
<Jaapjan2> Should work fine.
<Schamane_> jrib: yeah
<jditto> not yet but i have more imfo
<Jaapjan2> With the driver from Envy or the restricted driver.
<kthakore> Jaapjan2, no stupid ati crap?
<aurehman_> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/d7b42ebeb
<kthakore> Jaapjan2, no stupid ati -like crap?
<jditto> i ran a dist upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<aurehman_> legend2440: same error i m suffering since morning
<Jaapjan2> kthakore: I have an ati card. But I have had trouble with it since .. well .. a long time.
<Schamane_> jditto: can you try an /etc/init.d/network restart after getting kicked? or cant you go to the computer
<BB88> Jafet, Yes, GParted confirms it as NTFS and has an exclamation mark on it?
<leagris> Anyone using Orca? I have it hang while trying to display the magnifying window (compiz disabled).
<kthakore> Jaapjan2, are there any benchmarks for different nvidia cards on ubuntu?
<Jafet> BB88, probably doesn't have Vista support yet then.
<Jafet> Does Vista use a new NTFS?
<Jaapjan2> kthakore: Generally you can use the windows benchmarks and simply subtract x% in performance. The relative performance should be the same since they're unified drivers, mostly.
<BB88> Jafet, Not entirely sure. Anyway to access the files and drag them over or anything?
<jditto> schamane:  no i can't get to computer it's at my clients office.  i set this up so that i could manage remotely.  but the only time i can get to server is during normal business hours and sometimes that can be difficult.
<PriceChild> !windows | Jafet
<ubot3> Jafet: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Schamane_> jditto: i would do an cronjob wich run all 10 minutes in restarting connection
<Schamane_> an after you get kicked
<kthakore> Jaapjan2, x% ?
<Schamane_> wait ten minutes
<aurehman_> legend2440: you there... did u see the error message... the format is unknow for ffmpeg
<Jaapjan2> kthakore: Yes, x percent. Unknown amount.
<Jafet> BB88, dunno. Check if any NTFS drivers support Vista NTFS.
<Schamane_> if it works again you have your fault
<Schamane_> but no solution :(
<legend2440> aurehman_: here is aprogram that is supposed to convert mov to flv. i have never tried it so i don't know http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843
<Jafet> PriceChild, what the Darfur?
<kthakore> Jaapjan2, 10-20% or more like 80-- 90%?
<legend2440> aurehman_:  yes i read the pastebin
<BB88> Jafet, http://pastebin.com/m2d0fa824 I guess I should try that?
<aurehman_> legend2440: actually ffmpeg is working fine in my fedora 8
<jditto> schamane: thanks i think i'll try that.
<aurehman_> legend2440: but it is causing problem in ubuntu..
<jditto> schamane:  thank-you
<jditto> later.
<Jaapjan2> kthakore: No no! Don't quote me but I'd say 10-20%
<kthakore> Jaapjan2, oh thats fine
<BB88> Jafet, ah well that worked. Thank you for your help! :)
<Jafet> BB88, strange, Firefox doesn't want to start.
<terminal> repaing ubuntu bootloader??
<legend2440> aurehman_:  thats weird. i only have converted avi and mpeg myself so i'm not much help
<kthakore> Jaapjan2, I get that much back in my mem and CPU performance so its an okay trade
<andre80> eh for a folder which group belong to me and the permission is drwxrwxrw-, can i write to it ? coz i cannot write, not even touch
<Jgonick> any recommendations on a sound card?
<BB88> Jafet, Was just a command to ignore the NTFS in use sorta, 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -o force'
<kthakore> Jgon
<Jafet> BB88, hrm, that might work.
<Schamane_> andre80: ntfs?
<andre80> reiserfs
<BB88> Jafet, It did :D
<Strawberryjam> my ubuntu installation is not connected to the internet and i need something called build-essential...can someone help me?
<Jaapjan2> kthakore: Righto.
<Schamane_> is it mounted read only?
<kthakore> Jgonick, sound blaster audigy I have had good experiences wtih
<terminal> repaing ubuntu bootloader??
<andre80> no, i can write when the permission was set to my user
<andre80> and i can write to it using root
<Schamane_> andre80: and sorry, IMHO nobody who loves his data uses reiser ;)
<Schamane_> andre80: hm, sounds strange
<Jaapjan2> Schamane_: There's always Ext2 - Noatime - Sync :D
<Schamane_> andre80: an chmod -R 777 /mounted_fs
<andre80> OMG, then what FS should i use ?
<artenius> wil DVD's work in ubuntu? or is there something special I need?
<Schamane_> andre80: i always uses ext3
<terminal> repaing ubuntu bootloader??
<Jaapjan2> artenius: It depends on if the dvd is region encrypted or not.
<nasamo> hello. I have a pc with ubuntu and a mac jaguar trying to connect through a wired network, but no success so far. Can anybody help me?
<Schamane_> andre80: its an good, stable journaling file system
<terminal> repaing ubuntu bootloader??
<artenius> Jaapjan2: how would I know?
<kthakore> terminal, what wrong?
<andre80> schamane_: if i use 777 then it seems no diferent than using Windoze
<genii> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jaapjan2> artenius: It usually says so on the disk. But see ubot3's reply.
<kthakore> terminal, Grub? or Kernel panic
<legend2440> aurehman_:  when i type ffmpeg -formats in terminal it lists all formats ffmpeg recognizes. in my list flv and mov are listed
<Schamane_> andre80: its just to try out
<kthakore> terminal, we need some kind of error to diagnose
<aurehman_> legend2440: yes it is supported formats but not installed codecs
<nasamo> anybody?
<andre80> schamane_: it works fine on 777
<legend2440> aurehman_:  oh ok
<andre80> kindof strange, this is the 1st time i encounter this
<andre80> this is my fstab
<andre80> # /dev/sda2
<andre80> UUID=58d1268e-d79b-47a7-b381-582eb7bd64ff /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<andre80> # /dev/sda1
<andre80> UUID=18c3ad88-c0cd-4848-a4ca-5928128985df /home           reiserfs defaults        0       2
<andre80> # /dev/sda4
<FloodBot3> andre80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lunaphyte_> how do i mount a filesystem that's on a volume group if something happened to the volume group and it's "not there" anymore?
<nasamo> hello. I have a pc with ubuntu and a mac jaguar trying to connect through a wired network, but no success so far. Can anybody help me?
<Jaapjan2> nasamo: Have you activated windows sharing on your mac?
<nasamo> Jaapjan2, yes
<Jaapjan2> nasamo: And networking from the menu doesn't show anything, I presume, on Ubuntu?
<kane77> how can I execute some thing right after I connect to some machine via ssh?
<nasamo> Jaapjan2, it seems to be a password problem, but I'm not sure
<zoli2k> nasamo: Directly connect the two machines or trough an Access Point?
<nDuff> Is there a timezone for US/Central? tzselect won't let me set it, and America/Monterrey (which I had been using) is no longer correct after daylight savings flipped.
<nasamo> zoli2k, how do I connect trough an access point?
<ItchyHobo> Jaapjan2, methinks the answer is if you modify the machine you are connecting to like adding some starting program to sessions or adding a link to startup of windows
<irvken> drwxrwsrwx - what does the s stand for?
<Jaapjan2> ItchyHobo: Pardon? I do not have any problem?
<nasamo> Jaapjan2, I can see my mac trough FTP
<ItchyHobo> Jaapjan2, ah sorry it was kane 77
<init6> I ran "apt-get remove mediawiki mediawiki-math" but still see files in /var/lib/mediawiki1.7 on Ubuntu server 6.06.  How do I actually remove the packages?
<jrib> irvken: setgid (see man chmod)
<ItchyHobo> kane77,  methinks the answer is if you modify the machine you are connecting to like adding some starting program to sessions or adding a link to startup of windows
<ItchyHobo> kane77, so whenever you login the program executes
<kane77> ItchyHobo, yes, but how do I do that?
<macdunbar> can someone help with my keyboard? i have to hold a key down for 3secs for it to register
<aurehman_> legend2440: do u know some codecs which are supported in ffmpeg... and which can help mov to flv conversion
<jrib> init6: you probably need to purge
<Jgonick> kthakore: thx for the suggestion.  It looks like it uses the same port for line in and the mic.  Other than that it looks great..
<legend2440> aurehman_: no sorry i don't never tried that
<init6> jrib, Thanks.  I tried "apt-get remove --purge mediawiki mediawiki-math" and that did not delete the files either.
<ItchyHobo> kane77, see after you connect to the machine and have admin rights on it you can do pretty much anything you wan to do with it.. like adding programs that run automatically when u login
<kane77> ItchyHobo, well yeah, but where do I put the script?
<jrib> init6: try "autoremove".   You need to get rid of the dependencies as well.  This is easier to do with aptitude in my opinion
<Jaapjan2> kane77: Add it to .bash_login
<kane77> Jaapjan2, thanx
<suxxor> i need help
<ItchyHobo> kane77, in the sessions settings i guess system>preferences>sessions,
<lee___> jrib: Why can't I play any .ogg that I record, but I can play others, and others can play mine?
<suxxor>  cp garbqga.jpg /home/kaloqn
<suxxor> cp: cannot stat `garbqga.jpg': No such file or directory
<suxxor> what i am missing so i can`t copy that file
<jrib> suxxor: there is no file called garbqga.jpg in your current directory
<kane77> Jaapjan2, I knew there was some script that is run when I log in! thanx
<init6> "apt-get autoremove mediawiki mediawiki-math" produces "E: Invalid operation autoremove".
<jrib> lee___: no idea.  Do you get errors or you just don't hear anything?
<Jaapjan2> kane77: You are welcome.
<lee___> jrib, I don't see anything, and I have an output of "mplayer out.ogg"
<jrib> suxxor: don't list packages.  What version of ubuntu?
<lee___> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59368/
<jrib> lee___: pastebin
<ItchyHobo> Jaapjan2, what is the difference between .bash_login and using sessions is sessions a gui for modifying .bash_login?
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow:wohaaa thx alot jack hope dat more peeps u can help
<suxxor> ok thx
<Jaapjan2> ItchyHobo: No, the sessions is for gnome only as far as I know.
<AudioSenseCD> suxxor: u too thx to all of you guysss
<jrib> suxxor: that last statement was not for you, sorry
<jrib> init6: don't list packages.  What version of ubuntu?
<lee___> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59368/
<init6> jrib, 6.06 (as stated above).
<ItchyHobo> Jaapjan2, ahan, thanks, so i guess ,bash_login is doesn't care whether u r running kde or gnome
<Jaapjan2> ItchyHobo: It cares about running bash :D
<jrib> init6: yeah no autoremove then.  Do 'dpkg -S /path/to/file/that/you/want/to/get/rid/of'
<jrib> lee___: try passing  -vo x11  to mplayer
<init6> jrib, It reports "mediawiki1.7: /usr/share/mediawiki1.7/includes/SpecialVersion.php".
<iDN> Hey Jack_Sparrow, remember me? ;)
<lee___> jrib: mplayer -vo x11 out.ogg?
<lee___> Or just mplayer -vo x11?
<jrib> init6: you need to remove that package
<suxxor> i have another question how can i delete files through terminal
<jrib> lee___: the former
<suxxor> rm?
<jrib> suxxor: rm
<suxxor> ok
<legend2440> aurehman_: does that mov file play?
<jrib> !cli > suxxor (read the private message from ubotu)
<iDN> Anyway a moue problem this time. Something I've been looking for solution for a long, long time.
<init6> jrib, ++  Thank you.  I was trying to remove the same packages that I installed "mediawiki mediawik-math".  I didn't realize I had to remove a different package.
<lee___> jrib: Wtf it worked :<
<terminal> suxxor, rm -r file name
<jrib> init6: yeah, what happens is mediawiki will install the other packages as dependencies.  But apt-get does not keep track of this.  So when you remove mediawiki, it won't worry about the dependencies
<bod_> lee___, family friendly on the abreviations plz
<suxxor> what`s comand to rename files?
<jrib> lee___: what video card?
<mojo> my USB flash drive is mounting as read-only....  how do i get it to be read/write again?  it _used_ to work fine... ?!?
<jrib> suxxor: read the link I gave you please
<lee___> jrib: Er, no idea.
<mojo> gutsy amd64
<init6> jrib, Thanks for your help!
<Oberon> Hi, i'm on Ubuntu 7.04 and have trouble installing pam_abl
 * lee___ hugs jrib
<jrib> init6: if you use aptitude to install packages and then use aptitude to remove them, it will remember these things and handle it for you
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: What is your trouble?
<iDN> Over a year ago I bought a laser mouse, Logitech MX400. From day one I've noticed that in games, such as ET, the mouse is erratic while moved fast. For example, while moving the mouse sharply left, it moves left a bit and then go wildly and erratically to other side. Anyone had this problem or somehow know how to solve it? Thank you.
<methods> is there a sound daemon in ubunt ?
<kthakore> Oberon, what is pam_abl also what method are u using
<init6> jrib, okay.  I will make a note to look into that tool.
<lee___> jrib: How can I check my video card?
<colourAgga> iDN: what surface is it on?
<kthakore> Oberon, and is there a link?
<jrib> !aptitude > init6 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Oberon> well there its not there in the repository so am trying to compile from source buw having trouble with it
<jrib> lee___: lspci | grep -i vga
<iDN> A brown wooden one, colourAgga.
<lee___> jrib: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Oberon> kthakore, Jaapjan2: this is the link i used initially but its the package for edgy - http://www.terminal23.net/2007/08/installing_ssh_on_ubuntu_704_f.html
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: Have you installed all the build-essential etc, .. ?
<Oberon> Jaapjan2, let me check
<iDN> Wait, is it possible that the fact it's shiny (a bit) interrupts the mouse, colourAgga?
<dare_fee1> hello, I'm using 7.10 with all updates, i have problems with suspend and hibernate since i installed the ati 8.443 fglrx, are there any known issues?
<iDN> I remember reading something about it somewhere, colourAgga.
<Oberon> No I haven't, how silly of me
<Oberon> thanks Jaapjan2
<lee___> iDN, try a mousepad.
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: You're welcome.
<kthakore> Oberon, also what errors do u get when u do make install
<artenius> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bod_> iDN, its possible that shiny surfaces can *confuse* optical mouse's
<lee___> jrib?
<jrib> lee___: unfortunately, I'm not sure what to do with intel cards.  You could just make x11 the default if you don't care.  The usual default is 'xv'
<Oberon> kthakore, you mind PM? its a long list of errors
<iDN> lee___: I took a large piece of white paper and moved the mouse in the same why I do in ET, and the result was the same.
<[agatha]> hi, i'm having a bit of a trouble to install ubuntu in my lappy, when the partition tool starts all freezes... yet the dvd has no errors on it so i dunno what may be happening
<Jafet> "mice"
<kthakore> Oberon please use pastebin
<iDN> bod_: Confuse? What do you mean?
<bod_> !paste | Oberon
<ubot3> Oberon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lee___> jrib, I asked that a long while back. :P How would I do that, and would it work for all players?
<jrib> lee___: possible bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/38939
<Oberon> okay
<ubot3> Malone bug 38939 in xorg-server "MPlayer receives BadAlloc when playing very large movies using Xv" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lee___> How can I make x11 default jrib?
<zoomboot8> dare_fee1: 8.443?
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: And try compiling when you have build-essential installed first.
<dare_fee1> zoomboot8: ah, one moment, i'll check again
<Oberon> Yes it gives the same errors even after installing build-essential
<bod_> iDN, optical mouse's work with a red light detecting changes on the surface their on, if it was placed on a shiny surface with alot of light the mouse would see the shadows and reflections from different places causing erratic behaviour
<kr0ss> :o
<Oberon> kthakore, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59383/
<genii> dare_fee1: This is a known issue with the ati drivers, no solution yet. Some info here on it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-598382.html
<jrib> lee___: for mplayer, you just add "vo=x11" without quotes. to ~/.mplayer/config (create this file if it does not exist).  From the bug report, you can try '-vo gl' instead of x11 and compare to see which one works better
<iDN> bod_: It's a laser mouse. Isn't it supposed to be a lot more accurate? :O
<dare_fee1>  zoomboot8: no i'll mixed up the versions, correct is 8.471
<bod_> iDN, its still light ;~)
<jrib> lee___: 'gstreamer-properties' may help if you have issues with other players
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loading perfectly with kernel why?
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loaded perfectly with kernel why?
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: Pam development libraries needed, perhaps?
<Lartza_> Can I exclude packages from my ubuntu installation in LiveCD? (Like that openoffice won't be installed)
<iDN> Oh, I see, bod_. So what you're suggesting is that I should buy a mousepad?
<lee___> jrib, it's crashed vlc, totem, mplayer without -vo x11, and other stuff
<artenius> Can anyone tell me why this happens? :   sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<dare_fee1> genii: I had the problem that a previous version had a bug with SLUB
<zoomboot8> dare_fee1: what genii said
<Oberon> Jaapjan2, let me have a look
<lee___> jrib: IE, I can't play it in firefox, but other people can
<bod_> iDN, yer, or use a matt coloured book,.something very *non-shiny*
<Lartza_> Can I exclude packages from my ubuntu installation in LiveCD? (Example: openoffice or flightgear won't be installed)
<Jaapjan2> iDN: I have a G5 laser mouse, it doesn't work on a black matt ice-matt either.
<iDN> Can I make a little experiment first? Something like taking some sort of a different, dark, non-shiny  surface and test the mouse on it?
<zoomboot8> dare_fee1: another good place to check up on the ati drivers is here: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8204&page=2
<Oberon> Jaapjan2, so libpam0g-dev ? or another one
<jrib> lee___: if changing the gstreamer-properties preferences to use "no xv" does not resolve it, one solution would be to use the mplayer plugin in firefox and ensure that uses x11 as well
<iDN> Jaapjan2: So what did you do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_, You will need the alternate cd for that
<lee___> How do I change that jrib?
<bod_> iDN, its your mouse,. experiment, move speakers around change ur table have fun ;~)
<Jaapjan2> iDN: Trashed the ice-matt and used it straight on the desk surface. Works great and no edged to run off.
<Lartza_> Jack_Sparro: You can't do nothing with the LiveCD!
<jrib> lee___: which part exactly (I made more than one suggestion)
<lee___> Nevermind, wish me luck jrib :<
<iDN> Jaapjan2: LOL, that's what I'm doing now and it
<bod_> Lartza_, i know theres loadsa stuff on their ;~)     (double negatives are not your forte)
<iDN> it's causing the problem. :)
<Lartza_> Jack_Sparrow: It's not your fault. Is alternate cd bigger than the live.
<iDN> Anyway, thank you all, I'll just buy a decent mousepad. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_, get the minimal and add as needed.
<bod_> or a decent mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal | Lartza_
<ubot3> Lartza_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Crusader_Tech> Hello Everyone.  Yet another question, and thank you ahead of time for all the ones you've helped with before.
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: Done a ./configure first?
<Crusader_Tech>  I've just installed clamav, but I'm being told that I need root permissions to update dats.  Any easy way to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | Crusader_Tech
<ubot3> Crusader_Tech: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<lee___> jrib, I changed gstreamer-properties to no xv, It still doesn't play in firefox and crashed mplayer without the -vo x11
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loaded perfectly with kernel why?
<Oberon> Jaapjan2, there is no such file so didn't try it
<Crusader_Tech> so i can somehow set clamav up to run with !sudo automatically when I click the icon to start the program?
<Jaapjan2> Ah, alright. Here, I'll try it on my own system. A moment.
<dare_fee1> zoomboot8: i read the thread, the last post explaines my situation: waited for the driver that should fix the hibernate/suspend - problem.. and its still not working
<lunaphyte_> how do i mount a filesystem that's on a volume group if something happened to the volume group and it's "not there" anymore?
<dare_fee1> zoomboot8: went thru severeal howtos, (thinkwiki etc) to get it working, but no success
<lee___> jrib?
<Juhaz> maybe 400 is a bad luck number at logitech, V400 was a horrid piece of junk too.
<bod_> Crusader_Tech, the command from terminal would be     sudo clamav       you could change the loauncher by right-click--properties, launcher tab, and adding    sudo   to the front of the command
<jrib> lee___: use mplayer-plugin then
<lee___> jrib: Hows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, you can make a launcher, but you would still need to enter a password
<lee___> And how do I change it so mplayer uses x11 automagically?
<jrib> lee___: for mplayer, you just add "vo=x11" without quotes to ~/.mplayer/config (create this file if it does not exist).  From the bug report, you can try '-vo gl' instead of x11 and compare to see which one works better
<suxxor> how can allow permission to lampp in directory /opt/lampp/htdocs to copy,delete,rename,save files
<bod_> suxxor,    sudo chmod +w
<bod_> i think
<lee___> jrib: How do I make firefox use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, I take it you are scanning programs before passing them to WIndows users?
<jrib> lee___: uninstall your current plugin (totem-mozilla by default) and install mozilla-mplayer
<zoomboot8> dare_fee1: the version of ubuntu 8.04 (which will be released in april) might have the open source "radeonhd" driver. No 3d support if you use it, but the hibernate/suspend might work better
<suxxor>  sudo chmod +w /opt/lampp/htdocs?
<bod_> i think not certain
<ghostlines> can anyone help me make a ssh tunnel to my server so i can play tce-elite from school?
<bod_> should add write permissions
<Crusader_Tech> Jack, I'm looking to be able to run clam by just clicking an icon.  I dont mind being prompted for a password
<legend2440> aurehman_: does that mov file play?
<lunaphyte_> why might lvm volume groups disappear when upgrading from 6.1 to 7.0.4 using do-release-upgrade?
<bod_> Crusader_Tech, best to use the whole nick of the person your addressing ,.,. tab completion is your friend
<dare_fee1> zoomboot8: is this version already accessible via synaptics?
<suxxor> how to add this permission?
<jrib> lee___: i'll be back in 15 minutes
<suxxor> write permissions
<Crusader_Tech> And I'm planning on using it as a secondary AV to double check AVG, which we use sitewide
<lee___> jrib: Thanks, now it plays in firefox
<lee___> jrib: WHy won't totem play it? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, May I assume Gutsy and Gnome Desktop
<lost4ever> hi
<aurehman_> lee___: ?
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: 7.10, default gnome, yes.
<lost4ever> how can I configure grub?
<bod_> if ubuntu is released every six months how can there be a 6.1 and 7.4?
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: I just installed clamav from add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, right click desktop .. create launcher  add sudo infront of the command used for clamav
<tmadsen> lost4ever: I'm pretty sure the configuration files is /etc/grub
<suxxor> sh how to allow permissions in that directory sudo chmod +w /opt/lampp/htdocs don`t work
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, /bot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> boot
<lee___> As in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tmadsen> lost4ever: yeah, what Jack_Sparrow said, I'm sorry
<bod_> oh its 6.10
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, from gui tyep gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> Darn I cant type today
<maxb> Are there any tools for helping tidy up obsolete confffiles?
<zoomboot8> dare_fee1: well, the current version of ubuntu (gutsy, 7.10) does have it..... but it is a really early alpha version. You can see the versions of the package here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: Got it compiling.
<bod_> !eol
<ubot3> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Oberon> Jaapjan2, what might I be doing wrong?
<epic4life> Question, can ubuntu server be fitted with compiz-fusion? if so what is the protcol to make this happen....not using this for the server, but just to show a friend real fast
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: I'll open a private chat for a moment.
<dare_fee1> zoomboot8: thx, i'll give it a try
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: the command is currently this clamtk %F.  you're saying make it sudo clamtk %F?
<Jack_Sparrow> epic4life, /join #Compiz and ask.. but I doubt it...
<epic4life> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> epic4life, np
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, if that is a gui front end make it gksudo
<ramiel77> hey, i plugged my laptop running 7.10 into a monitor port and enabled a secondary screen, the computer told me to log out and when i logged out, instead of showing the login screen it says *Starting anac(h)ronistic cron arancron *Starting deffed execution scheduler crond *Checking battery state... *Running local boot scripts    I was wondering if there was anyway i can change the monitor preferences from safe mode command line
<zoomboot8> dare_fee1: well, good luck! I wasn't planning on using radeonhd till april...
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, Sorry, but I dont use clam or I would know
<Blastur> hello, how can I disconnect my WLAN? I have currently set it up to a certain AP, and I wish to break this association, while not disabling WLAN in all.. how can I do it?
<bod_> what was the codename for 6.0.4? between breezy and edgy?
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: no problem.  I appreciate the patience.
<Jack_Sparrow> 6.06 was daper I thinkl
<bod_> oh
<zoomboot8> bod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<jourdan> dapper drake
<mitesh> login problem, doesn't accept user name
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, why was it 2 motnhs late?
<Oberon> Okay Jaapjan2, i'll wait for the PM
<legend2440> aurehman_: does that mov file play?
<bod_> zoomboot8, ty
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: It ought be open already.
<jourdan> they made it LTS
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: It's working like a champ now.  Thanks Jack.  I understand Linux doesn't have the virus problems Windows does.  But I always like to have a secondary way to can for virii, and this seemed like a good one.
<bod_> !register | Jaapjan2, Oberon
<ubot3> Jaapjan2, Oberon: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<nepbabu> !ask  | mitesh
<ubot3> mitesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, My guess would be the lts.. it is/was very stable
<Jaapjan2> I'll use pastebin then.
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, np glad to help.. welcome to Ubuntu
<Oberon> Okay
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ok, ty,.,. how did edgy compare then,. seeming as it took only 4 motnhs to develope?
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: I have to admit also, I'm a big music buff.  Now that I can buy DRM free music from amazonmp3.com, and i'm not tied to iTunes, it's yet another reason I dont need windows.
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59385/
<bod_> Crusader_Tech, your gonna buy free music?
<JarG0n> Is there any help available for the Ubuntu Keyring Manager 2.20.0 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, I saw a pree converter for Itunes drm so they woould play on anything
<Jack_Sparrow> free
<Crusader_Tech> bod_: haha, no the music isn't free.  It's free from DRM, Digital Rights Management.
<lost4ever> can I let grub configure it self?
<ramiel77> does anyone know where screen preferences are stored on 7.10?
<cnDiehard> anybody knows how to print pdf files in Ubuntu?
<bod_> Crusader_Tech, oh rite,. that makes alot more sense,. but i suppose you dont agree with the whole p2p downloading thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, You can try.. do you have one hard drive or more
<polter> eMusic is the best for DRM-free mp3's in my opinion
<s0u][ight> is it normal that to make my keyboard and touchpad working i have to use the noacpi boot parameter and sometims not
<lost4ever> more
<Jupp> cnDiehard, which program are you using to view your pdfs?
<Crusader_Tech> bod_: I used to p2p all the time.  Yea the lawsuits ran me off.  3 kids, wife, and a mortgage.  I can't afford a lawsuit.  But I also dont blame the artist for wanting to get paid for what they do.
<lost4ever> <Jack_Sparrow> I have more
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, that is where it gets tricky
<lost4ever> <Jack_Sparrow> that's right
<nepbabu> mitesh, so you can't boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, adding external drives gets even trickier
<cnDiehard> Jupp, I'm using evince
<nepbabu> mitesh, you can't boot ubuntu or what?
<Crusader_Tech> bod_: My only complaint with iTunes was the DRM.  That and It was holding up my giving Linux a fair shake.
<bod_> Crusader_Tech, im the kinda person who thinks they make so much money there not loosing too much,. so im all groovy with it,. and noones been busted in this country afaik,.,. but at least youve got your priorities straight ;~)
<cnDiehard> It only print the first page for a 5-page pdf file
<cnDiehard> network printer
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loaded perfectly with kernel why?
<Oberon> ah right, now it works. Must have been the libdb4.4-dev package which i didn't have installed. Thanks a lot Jaapjan2
<mitesh> nepbabu: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, Paste this into term and run it..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit
<lost4ever> <Jack_Sparrow> I have 3 hard drive inside
<Jaapjan2> Oberon: You're welcome ... and on your own now. I am off.
<Oberon> Okay, thanks :)
<polter> Crusader_Tech, you didn't have a problem with it being a clunky piece of shit? :)
<Oberon> Bye
<Chousuke> Jack_Sparrow: useless use of cat ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> polter, Please watch the language
<mitesh> unable to boot ubuntu
<bod_> omg! ot is silent
<polter> Jack_Sparrow, fine
<Crusader_Tech> polter: well yea, it's not exactly snappy.  Not my favorite app.  Sluggish on my duel core 3 gig ram box.
<Chousuke> Jack_Sparrow: cat foo | bar == bar < foo
<Jack_Sparrow> Chousuke, Please feel free to clean that up and pass it back
<polter> Crusader_Tech, yeah that was my impression too back when I tried it out
<Crusader_Tech> bod_: Yea, they're filthy stinking rich, but who's do say that doesn't entitle them to make money off of their hard work if people are willing to pay for it.
<renfrew> anyone remember the CLI to update application menus?  File-roller and a bunch of other stuff aren't showing up *shrug*
<Jupp> cnDiehard, does it only happen when you print pdfs?
<bod_> Crusader_Tech, thats the point, im not willing to pay for it ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, You are drifting off the topic of support..  :) we have offtopic for that
<Servl> joz
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: sorry.  they got me going in a conversation. :-)
<bod_> ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, I had to point a finger at someone.. I have poked bod enough he should be black and blue by now
<lost4ever> I got this message (cp: cannot create regular file `/root/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt': No such file or directory
<lost4ever> )
 * bod_ ensures he means poke in a non-literal way ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, let me look at where it got /root
 * bod_ reminds Jack_Sparrow  that the lawsuit is on the way ...;~)
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: haha, no problem.  You've been extremely helpful to me in dipping my toes into the world of Linux, and i'm sure i'll have more questions to send your way.  Least I can do is respect you.
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, Hope your widow spends the money wisely
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech, we try to keep it friendly and ontopic
<lost4ever> before Desktop :S
<bod_> thats why Jack_Sparrow threatens me,.,.haha,.,. ;~)
<Crusader_Tech> Jack_Sparrow: You're doing great.  Thanks again and keep up the good work.  We all appreciate it.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<artenius> so I take it DVDs do not actually work in ubuntu. I followed that guide exactly and the most I can get is a 20 second intro to the DVD, then nothing.
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, I see that but did you edit that line or that is what came back when you pasted it
<bod_> !helpercookie
<ubot3> Factoid helpercookie not found
<bod_> damn
<polter> artenius, dvd's work perfectly for me
<zoomboot8> artenius: what guide?
<artenius> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> artenius, dvd's work fine here.
<artenius> that guide
<Jupp> artenius, dvds work fine
<lost4ever> I but my name before Desktop
<bod_> !helpersnack | Jack_Sparrow      :that one,. i hate factoids
<ubot3> Jack_Sparrow      :that one,. i hate factoids: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<artenius> well what players are you guys using?
<zoomboot8> arterius: vlc
<polter> artenius, vlc, totem, ogle etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse | bod_
<ubot3> bod_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<idefix_> hi, I pasted my error to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59386/ it occurs when I try to run kformula, can anyone help?
<bod_> hey, it worked in the end ;~)
<artenius> totem will only play the intro to the dvd, I have no control to actually start the movie or menu
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, You should not have had to edit that line to get it to work
<bod_> artenius, that happened to me, i use vlc now
<zoomboot8> artenius: try vlc
<idefix_> help ooffice
<artenius> ok
<bod_> ;~)
<s0u][ight> vlc rox
<idefix_> ooffice!
<idefix_> !ooffice
<ubot3> Factoid ooffice not found
<idefix_> !office
<ubot3> Factoid office not found
<polter> !openoffice
<ubot3> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<DG19075> VLC is great
<polter> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, I know I piece'd that together from notes.. and looks klunky...  but it should work as written
<artenius> just vlc, or is there any special codecs I need? I'm using synaptic pm
<polter> artenius, libdvdcss2 and libdvdread
<dmacnutt> !openswan
<ubot3> openswan: IPSEC utilities for Openswan. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.6+dfsg.2-1.1build2 (gutsy), package size 1646 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<MAXDDARK> hi
<bod_> VLC has a reall really bad media library design,.,. (realplayer -- one of the only decent apps to come out of windows) i wish it was workable through wine
<zoomboot8> artenius: well, the only codec for playing dvds is libdvdcss2
<zoomboot8> i think
<Jack_Sparrow> or css3 ?
<zoomboot8> Jack_Sparrow ?
<lost4ever> it's worked ;)
<MAXDDARK> I have installed BIND9 and it "should" now serve as a caching server, but when I tray to start it - it fails , why ?
<dmacnutt> MAXDDARK: look at syslog
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, Do you have the pastebin link for me
<cnDiehard> Jupp, seems like that
<lost4ever> u mean u want me to send file to u?
<idefix_> what is this man? it's like I'm in hell or something? like everybody hates me!
<tpp> Hello. I just installed linux-backports-modules, and when i rebooted I have no sound. I can't even open volume control. I tried removing this package, but I still have no sound. Help!
<polter> lost4ever, pastebin.com
<lost4ever> ok
<cnDiehard> Jupp, I have no problem to print odt file though
<artenius> so should I just pop the DVD in, or manually open a certain file from it with vlc?
<polter> idefix_, what?
<artenius> if this works I'l kiss you
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, that script once run returned a link to a pastebin with the info needed by helpers to fix your problem..
<idefix_> I just gotta get this io-slave thing worked out
<lost4ever> I opened the site now
<Blastur> hihhihi
<zoomboot8> artenius: in vlc, go file>>open disc
<artenius> zoomboot8: thanks
<Blastur> hi, does anyone know how i can prevent ubuntu 7.10 for auto-associating with my WLAN AP? or how to release the associate (disconnect WLAN) without disabling the entire network itnerface
<Tu13es> I copied a bunch of files from a HFS+ drive to an ext3 drive.  Everything seems okay ,but is there a way to make sure I don't have permission issues before I wipe the HFS+ drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, Please DO NOT paste that into this channel
<lost4ever> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> lost4ever, Only the url/link to the pastebin
<MAXDDARK> it says : Mar 12 18:10:54 maxim-ubuntu kernel: [201787.847080] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<lost4ever> shall I post it in that site?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrgh
<Jack_Sparrow> I need a translator to splain it to lost for me
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
 * artenius KISSES you all!
<artenius> it works!
 * sfears hopes artenius isn't a guy
<Jupp> cnDiehard, I would try another pdf viewer (I haven't tried another one besides evince myself)
<idefix_> what's the name of the office channel?
<MAXDDARK> help ?
<cnDiehard> Jupp, thanks a lot
<carrera> hi
<sfears> hello carrera
<carrera> ubuntu 7.10 keeps crashing on my laptop
<carrera> hi sfears
<carrera> i'm very disapointed in ubuntu
<ubuntufreak> I have installed KDevelop in Ubuntu 7.10 and in the Kdevelop-multilanguage the konsole is not there, how to get it
<sfears> i'm disapointed in your laptop
<carrera> i like everything about it, except the fact that it kills my laptop from time to time
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loaded perfectly with kernel why?
<carrera> sfears, don't, cause Windowz seems to do ok
<white_eagle> how can I mount an ISO image to a virtual drive in ubuntu?
<sfears> that's because your laptop was built around windows
<zoomboot8> carrera: is there some program in particular that crashes Ubuntu?
<carrera> sfears, NOOO
<carrera> sfears, Fedora 6 and 8 have no problems either
<white_eagle> mount, not burn
<jrib> lee___: keep yourself subscribed to that bug, that way you can monitor the monitor the progress
<Kalamarencu> Hello which one is my SUPER key, I downloaded COmpiz Config for Ubuntu and I cannot find the SUPER key that seems to be binded for Actions
<white_eagle> Kalamarencu: the win key
<sfears> what crashes?
<jrib> Kalamarencu: ususally the windows key
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Is it a clean install or have you added non-supported reops and software or run scripts like automatix or envy.. both bad ideas.
<white_eagle> Kalamarencu: its the win key on the keyboard
<zoomboot8> Kalamarencu: super is the windoes logo key
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<Kalamarencu> white_eagle, thanks... I tried it ... did not work maybe I have to restart
<carrera> zoomboot8, at first i wasn't sure, but the last 2 times have been during compiling MySQL - after issuing make
<Kalamarencu> thank you all
<iRRVi> why when i add the gnome voice control applet to my panel it gives me an error (using v 0.3 of gvc)
<Kalamarencu> I feel so end user...
<Kalamarencu> :(
<white_eagle> Kalamarencu: ok, join #compiz-fusion for more help on compiz
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, it's a clean install
<Kalamarencu> thanks
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any firewall programs for Linux that will enable me to control which applications have internet access, sort of like ZoneAlarm?
<Kalamarencu> will do white_eagle
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, i don't even know automatix or envy
<kimmey2k3> Jack_Sparrow: what's the negative thing with using envy? doesen't it just fetch and install packages for you? :)
<white_eagle> kimmey2k3: it installs file on your system
<white_eagle> kimmey2k3: which location isnt quite known
<carrera> zoomboot8, at first i wasn't sure, but the last 2 times have been during compiling MySQL - after issuing make
<zoomboot8> carrera: wouldn't the obvious solution be to use the binaries instead of compiling them yourself?
<white_eagle> kimmey2k3: and that is a security risk
<carrera> zoomboot8, No, that's not what i want
<white_eagle> how can I mount an ISO image to a virtual drive in ubuntu?
<white_eagle> I need this!
<carrera> zoomboot8, and what if there's another reason
<iRRVi> white_eagle: with the mount command?
<kimmey2k3> white_eagle: sounds weird.. it should be possible to find out where the files ends up?
<Jack_Sparrow> kimmey2k3, They have been working to improve it.. but still not ready for end users
<carrera> zoomboot8, thanks for your help anyway
<kimmey2k3> Jack_Sparrow: I see :)
<white_eagle> yeah iRRVi mount but what after mount?
 * sfears is interested in the answer to white_eagle's question
<dgjones> kimmey2k3, One thing Envy does is that it installs things in a non-standard way, so when the kernel gets upgraded as happens on numerous times throughout the lifecycle, you can't boot back into X and have to reinstall your graphics drivers
<white_eagle> kimmey2k3: I think there was a page  about that
<iRRVi> white_eagle: lemme check real quick i forget
<kimmey2k3> white_eagle: im interested to look if you are able to provide me the url :)
<white_eagle> kimmey2k3: yeah
<white_eagle> kimmey2k3: I'll look for it
<kimmey2k3> white_eagle: great! :) thanks
<Bollinger> when will nautilus be fixed to work reliably with SSH connections?
<iRRVi> why cant i add gnome-voice-control to the gnome panel?
<iRRVi> i get an error >_<
<white_eagle> wow, I'm just seeing that HP blackbird 002
<Haza> Afternoon folks!
<white_eagle> thats a beast
<Haza> Im looking to create an ODBC connection to a .mdb file
<Haza> Where should i start? is there a GUI to help me do this?
<zoomboot8> white_eagle: there is a GUI in synatpic call "gmountiso"
<white_eagle> zoomboot8: oh, thanks!
<white_eagle> oh that firefox, it froze
<Rudin_> Every time I boot  Ubuntu, or every time it awakes from a blank screen, the brightness is set to the maximum.  Where can I dim the LCD brightness in a permanent way?
<carrera> sfears, zoomboot8, have a look at this before you hand out obvious solutions:  Sudden Ubuntu 7.10 Shutdown without notice  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/200269
<ubot3> Malone bug 200269 in ubuntu "Sudden Ubuntu 7.10 Shutdown without notice" [Undecided,New]
<ks> is there a difference if i have IA64 arch and use amd64 distro of ubuntu ?
<sfears> 1.1 kilowatt power plant?? WTF??
<iRRVi> when i try to add gnome-voice-control applet to the panel i get an error saying do i want to delete the applet from the config...using v 0.3 of gvc, and 7.10 of ubuntu
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any firewall programs for Linux that will enable me to control which applications have internet access, sort of like ZoneAlarm?
<zoomboot8> carrera: the thing is, that report gives no information about the circumstances. I am using the same ubuntu, and the same browser, with no problems whatsoever
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn, Firestarter
<sfears> carrera.. is your computer overheating?
<sfears> make uses 100% resources causing it to run really hot
<INFURNO_> Hey all, im using a ubuntu install as a server with vnc to operate. It has no monitor connected. I need to increase my resolution, how do I do this when the only option is 640x480 and there is no physical monitor to configure in xorg
<carrera> zoomboot8, ubuntu did shut down on me when i was using only Firefox too
<carrera> sfears, no, not at all
<sfears> unexpected complete shutdowns are sometimes caused by thermal protection
<Nutzebahn> Jack_Sparrow: Firestarter doesn't allow me to set which programs are allowed to access the internet. Help?
<carrera> sfears, it has never suddenly shut down under XP or Fedora
<zoomboot8> carrera: were you viewing a page with flash? flash tends to make the computer run very hot
<iRRVi> i cant get gnome-voice-control to the panel...any ideas?
<sfears> they use power management differently
<leagris> Anyone using Orca? I have it hang while trying to display the magnifying window (compiz disabled).
<RobF_> CarreraYou could take out your cpu.. clean off the the heatsink paste. apply new paste replace cpu... its worked for me before
 * sfears is not using Orca
<iRRVi> hurm....i see
<carrera> zoomboot8, sfears, my spins faster when the CPU temp goes up
<RobF_> assuming you want to play around with your hardware
<zoomboot8> carrera: ubuntu saves electricity. While fedora just turns on your fan, ubuntu is programmed to immediately cut the power, thus saving you precious energy.
<sfears> overheating was just an idea
<carrera> thanks RobF_
<sfears> it used to happen on my old laptop all the time
<carrera> sfears, sudden shutdowns?
<carrera> zoomboot8, but my fans seen to run at the same speed as XP
<sfears> yeah.. it was overheating
<mouseclone> I have a hardware question.  I'm looking at building a new pc for 8.04.  I'm looking at the AMD Phenom 9500 setup.  I'm wondering if Ubuntu 64 will take advantage of the proc?  Also should I go nVidia or ATI? I know that nVidia is closed source drivers and ATI is open, any recomendations?
<sfears> if i lifted it off the table allowing for extra cooling i didn't have a problem at all
<ubot3> mouseclone: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 384, column 84
<carrera> zoomboot8, my fans speed up when i'm loading a page on XP and they were going faster when i was compiling
<sfears> sounds like overheat to me
<ubuntufreak> I have installed KDevelop in Ubuntu 7.10 and in the Kdevelop-multilanguage the konsole is not there, how to get it
<theysza> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> mouseclone, Ask in #Ubuntu+1 but avoid ati.. they are not really open source yet inspite of their clains
<zoomboot8> carrera: yeah, but XP lacks the cool feature of turning off without warning, doesn't it? See, we put extra work into Ubuntu to give you extra surprises like that, and it's environmentally friendly!
<Jack_Sparrow> claims
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any firewall programs for Linux that will enable me to control which applications have internet access, sort of like ZoneAlarm?
<Strawberryjam> can i install alsa in any order? i am at 1.0.14, can i install 1.0.15rc directly or do i need 1.0.15, 1.0.15rc1, 15rc2 etc.?
<frank_> mouseclone: ati has released the specs of their new cards but nvidia's drivers are still better for the time being
<carrera> sfears, i always have an old CD under the back feet of my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntufreak, You may have better luck in #Kubuntu
<carrera> zoomboot8, :)
<carrera> zoomboot8, are u one of the devs?
<feysalus> can I upgrade from ubuntu 6 --> gutsy ?
<RobF_> Carrera, processor overheating is normally caused by either. Dirty heat sink (clean out dust) loose heatsink(replase heatsink past and make sure heatsink is attached properly) or overclocking (overclock less)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn, Are you familiar with how iptables work under linux and why in most cases a "Firewall" aka iptable manager is not needed
<carrera> RobF_, i'm not overclocking
<zoomboot8> carrera: They call me a dev on the page, and send me extra cds... But in reality I only filed 2 or 3 bug reports...
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade | feysalus
<ubot3> feysalus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mouseclone> thx for the info
<sfears> well if you'd like to 100% troubleshoot the possibility.. i know it's kinda dirty.. get a fan, (make sure it's not laying flat on the carpet) set your laptop on top of it & try to reproduce the problem
<mouseclone> I will check with ubuntu+1
<jester7> feysalus: i think it's recommended you upgrade through all of the versions one at a time
<carrera> zoomboot8, don't tell me u work for Bell Canada?
<frank_> feysalus: you can only upgrade from one version to the next. the only exception is that 6.06 -> 8.04 will be a direct upgrade
<feysalus> cool
<zoomboot8> carrera: HAH! What makes you think that, my ip address? It's my ISP.
<Strawberryjam> how do i remove alsa?
<ubuntufreak> Jack_Sparrow:trying there too
<natbet> I have problems if more than one program wants to use sound, is there a way to fix this? I know there is a way to see what all is using /dev/dsp, does anyone know how to do that?
<feysalus> thanks for the ifo
<carrera> sfears, thanks sfears. That sounds like an idea
<Jack_Sparrow> feysalus, Since this will be the first lts to lts upgrade... we are hopeful it works well
<carrera> zoomboot8, yea, cause i worked for Telus for 5 years
<Strawberryjam> ok later
<Nutzebahn> Jack_Sparrow: No. So how do I prevent a certain application from accessing the internet with the firewall?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn, What program are you trying to block.. and please dont say xxx under wine
<zoomboot8> carrera: you in Iran?
<carrera> zoomboot8, i am right now, but i'll be going back to Vancouver on the 24th
<Nutzebahn> Jack_Sparrow: I am not trying to block one now, but, I will at some point, how would I? Not wine programs.
<zoomboot8> carrera: dammit, I want to go to Vancouver! I think I'll be stuck in Ontario forever.
<tritium> zoomboot8, carrera: please stay on topic
<zoomboot8> lol
<carrera> sfears, how about putting my vacuum cleaners pipe next to the main exhust ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn, Not sure but I would think it can be done under groups and permissions...  It just doesnt come up as an issue in here.
<carrera> sorry tritium
<Nutzebahn> Jack_Sparrow: Where is groups and permissions?
<sfears> i don't think that would work as good carrera.. that pulling heat after it's exhausted.. you need to use your entire lappy as a heat sink
<tritium> carrera: no worries
<feysalus> does ubuntu 6.06 still receive updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn, Let me link a tutorial in Ubuntu that may help..
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubot3> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<feysalus> (are the packages in the repos up to date)
<carrera> tritium, you're a nice guy. Are u a moderator?
<sfears> if you could create a suction over the entire bottom of your case it would work.. but then you'd have to create some kind of baffel to funnel the air
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubot3> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Nutzebahn> Thank you.
<tritium> carrera: thanks.  Yes, I am.  You're a nice guy too.
<zoomboot8> tritium, carrera, please stay on topic!
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, Any suggestions on how he can lock down a specific program from accessing the web
<carrera> oh, shutup zoomboot8 !
<zoomboot8> haha
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, I wasn't following, but not of hand, no.
<tritium> s/of/off
<v3ctor> Jack_Sparrow: he could block based on the port the app uses
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, My only though was priv. of the users able to access it
<tritium> zoomboot8: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> v3ctor, Understood.. but that was not his question..
<carrera> i'm starting to like this room
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: I'll read some scroll back, and think about it.
<DeTeReR> Hi, thinking about changing my mum's computer to run linux, not windows so it can be faster and have a nice clean install. I haven't really used linux before. She does all the normal stuff, + will want to access shared files on other windows machines on the network and print on their printers. I've been told Ubuntu is a good first distro. Is this true, also should I go for straight ubuntu, or a derivative?
<sfears> there's a lot here to like carrera
<carrera> i just hope ubuntu didn't keep killing my laptop! :(
<carrera> just a question: how do u guys keep up with the fast pace?
<tritium> carrera: killing your laptop?  how?
<zoomboot8> DeTeReR: I have done the same thing for my mom, with Ubuntu, so I'd totally recommend it
<sfears> so let's say i have a completely legit iso image of a dvd mounted with gmountiso.. what movie player can i use to watch it with audio?
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, this is nothing.. wait until it gets busy
<sfears> haha
<DeTeReR> Zoom: straight version, not X or K?
<sfears> nevermind.. i just didn't have the volume turned up in totem
<carrera> tritium, exactly the same as this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/200269   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/200269
<ubot3> Malone bug 200269 in ubuntu "Sudden Ubuntu 7.10 Shutdown without notice" [Undecided,New]
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<frank_> DeTeReR: learn to use ubuntu yourself before installing it on your mom's computer.
<zoomboot8> ubuntu Dapper did kill my DVD drive when i tried to burn an ISO.... luckily dell mailed me a new drive....
<zoomboot8> so it is a capable killer
<fbc> if I installed proftpd do I need to add root to a group to be able to login? http://pastebin.ca/939828
<noodlesgc> is there an irc channel for nicotine+ ?
<tritium> carrera: have you looked at any logs?
<DeTeReR> I will dual boot it with windows so I can still game on it easily, but I don't want to have to install multiple OSs just to try them out
<zoomboot8> DeTeReR: yeah, the straight version
<tritium> zoomboot8: it can't kill a DVD drive.
<zoomboot8> tritium: it did
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Do you have acpi=off in your grub boot command
<RobF_> The DVD drive probably killed itself
<tritium> zoomboot8: rather, the DVD drive hardware failed on its own accord
<carrera> not yet tritium, i was going to do that after my workout
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, good point, lemme check...
<zoomboot8> tritium: maybe a normal dvd drive, but a burner? You are sure that apha software can't burn it out?
<tritium> carrera: that bug report has little detail.  If you can find logs that detail anything that might be going on when that occurs, that would help.
<tritium> zoomboot8: yes, I'm sure.
<iRRVi> okay i figured out what was wrong with the gvc - but i cant figure out how to fix it: it says "Error...shared library thingy...libshpinxad.so.0"...but its right there at /usr/local/lib/libsphinxad.so.0
<iRRVi> (no such file or directory, you know the drill)
<zoomboot8> tritium: well, I burn my isos now in XP, since I'm paranoid and my warranty is over... that's really all I use XP for now...
<RobF_> Zoom, its a shame. kb3 is great.
<chelz> how do i know if i'm using the latest nvidia binary driver?
<bod_> prince_jammys, u here? can uremind me of that command again plz,.,.the one to substitute lines in a text file
<rsk> chelz: fire up nvidia-config
<kdub> wow, this channel just keeps growing...
<tritium> zoomboot8: there's no mechanism by which a DVD burner could be damaged or killed by burning
<rsk> kdub: wait untill  the day before releas'es :)
<chelz> kdub: unga bunga will rule all
<DRebellion> zoomboot8, its not like the software could 'overheat' the drive or something... this is down to the chips in the hardware
<kdub> tritium: except if you literally burn it.... :-)
<tritium> kdub: true ;)
<Nutzebahn> I am in the KDevelop interface designer and I don't know how to bring up the code window for the button I added to the form, how do I?
<iRRVi> okay i figured out what was wrong with the gvc - but i cant figure out how to fix it: it says "Error...shared library thingy...libshpinxad.so.0"...but its right there at /usr/local/lib/libsphinxad.so.0 (the error says no such file or directory)
<zoomboot8> tritium, DRebellion: all I know is that I was happily burning ISOs in Windows, then I installed Ubuntu, and the second ISO I burnt froze halfway through the burn, and when I reset the computer the DVD drive was completely broken.
<incorrect> when did traceroute change it default to udp rather than icmp?
<RobF_> bod_, I'll it up for you
<tritium> zoomboot8: like I said earlier, the hardware must have failed on its own, and would have done so on Windows too, had you been using it at the time
<pike_> incorrect: long as i can remember in the gnu version
<v3ctor> Nutzebahn: you are using KDE?
<bod_> RobF_, what?
<pike_> incorrect: its a pain first time you use it :)
<l815> is there a fix for the blurry fonts in open office?
<incorrect> pike_, i remember a time when it was icmp
<incorrect> i didn't even know it had changed
<DetrOiD> #sekas
<bod_> RobF_, I'll it up????
<DetrOiD> #sekas
<bod_> DetrOiD, /j #sekas
<siofwolves> would the HP j5730 printer be a good choice to get for ubuntu? i see the j5740 is well supported according to open printing.
<DetrOiD> #sekas
<DetrOiD> #sekas
<iRRVi> kay i figured out what was wrong with the gvc - but i cant figure out how to fix it: it says "Error...shared library thingy...libshpinxad.so.0"...but its right there at /usr/local/lib/libsphinxad.so.0 (the error says no such file or directory)
<murlidhar> !repeat | DetrOiD
<ubot3> DetrOiD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Please check your logs, but adding noapci acpi=off would be my first suggestion if shooting into the dark
<ChaosR> hi, I downloaded the most recent firefox (Firefox 3.0 beta 4), but when I try to start it, it gives this error: (crashreporter:10127): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed. Then it gives me the option to just quit or restart firefox.
<RobF_> bod_, sorry, ment to say i;ll look up that command. used it the other day
<nikolaos> geia!!
<DRebellion> ChaosR, its a beta so report it to mozilla
<WilcoJR> guys
<bod_> RobF_, i think its sed     sed 's/no/yes' <<< "i said yes"
<Ronin-Sage> hey, i'm having a problem involving a possibly corrupt display driver setup after an extremely noobish reinstallation of the xserver-xorg-video-intel package....can anyone maybe help?
<ChaosR> DRebellion: good point, but I havent heard of any other users having this problem
<simion314> hi, i deleted the task bar. Can i get it back?
<WilcoJR> guys where can i contribute about a shutdown bug with bcm43xx driver -
<zoomboot8> ChaosR: the beta3 is in the repositories, if you don't mind testing that, and it works fine.
<DRebellion> ChaosR, i got a few critical errors when starting and closing firefox but it seemed to work fine for m e
<WilcoJR> i solved it and i want to post it somehwere
<DetrOiD> !repeat | flatface
<ubot3> flatface: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<solar_george> <WilcoJR> Launchpad
<WilcoJR> ok
<solar_george> !launchpad
<ubot3> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bod_> giuys, i no theres a command that looks something like this -- sed 's/no/yes' <<< "i said yes" -- but thats not right,. can anyone tell me what the command is?
<bod_> guys*
<ChaosR> zoomboot8: which repository,? the official ones are alpha 8
<linnoob> can some1 help me with broadcom4328 rev03 on x64 ubuntu box
<WilcoJR> is there away from the GUI of GNOME to "DISCONNECT" from a wireless network and also make sure it will not attempt to reconnect to it? only solution i found was to edit stuff with gconf
<zoomboot8> ChaosR: gutsy-backports
<macrophone> what is the name of the software called when I click on the Gnome power-off button?
<WilcoJR> acpi?
<RobF_> bod_, sed is a stream editor
<bod_> RobF_, means nothing to me ;~)
<RobF_> bod_, just looking up to see if it can do what you want it to do
<solar_george> <WilcoJR> You could try wifi-radar - that will let you disconnect
<bod_> kk ty m8
<RobF_> bod_, its something like grep
<tritium> macrophone: gnome-power-manager
<bod_> RobF_, no its not,.,. its something like sed
<zoomboot8> ChaosR: backports is in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, you just need to edit it and uncomment the line
<bod_> prince_jammys, wake up!! please,.;~)
<leonardo> hi, i have problem: /dev/sda1: File <The journal inode> (inode #8, mod time Wed Oct 24 13:14:08 2007)
<leonardo>   has 1 multiply-claimed block(s), shared with 1 file(s):
<leonardo> /dev/sda1: 	/leonardo/.google/desktop/repo/1000/db (inode #1097117, mod time Sun Mar  2 17:08:59 2008)
<leonardo> /dev/sda1:
<ChaosR> zoomboot8: I'm afraid I deleted the backports line, do you mind giving it to me
<leonardo> help me
<bod_> !paste | leonardo
<ubot3> leonardo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bod_> !helpme | leonardo
<ubot3> leonardo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<leonardo> ok
<bod_> ty
<Ronin-Sage> i'm getting a crash-to-gdm when i do anything 3D-related--i did a noobish removal of xserver-xorg-video-intel--any tips??
<RobF_> bod_,  you should be able to use sed
<bod_> Ronin-Sage, reinstall it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronin-Sage, What video card..
<RobF_> give me 5 minute and i;ll tell you how
<bod_> RobF_, what would the syntax be?
<bod_> ty
<Ronin-Sage> Intel 945GM
<Ronin-Sage> (i tried re-installing the package already)
<Nutzebahn> vector: yes
<solar_george> <ChaosR> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mitesh> forgot root password is there alternative
<v3ctor> Nutzebahn: have you tried guarddog for controling iptables?
<RobF_> sed [options] 'command1' [files]
<Nutzebahn> v3ctor: No.
<solar_george> <mitesh> use sudo passwd root
<tritium> mitesh: there never was a root password for you to forget
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronin-Sage,   from terminal  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit             and provide a link if you dont mind
<v3ctor> Nutzebahn: i think it is more like what you were lokking for
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot | solar_george
<ubot3> solar_george: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<v3ctor> s/lokking/looking/
<grr3> is kubuntu less stable/supported than ubuntu?
<ChaosR> zoomboot8: is the backport usuable for daily use or only for specific things
<tritium> grr3: no
<bod_> RobF_,   sed s'/yes/no <<< "i said yes"
<solar_george> <Jack_Sparrow> sorry - i though he had miss set one
<linnoob> how to with broadcom4328 rev03 on x64 ubuntu box
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<zoomboot8> ChaosR: you mean, the backport of firefox 3?
<ChaosR> zoomboot8: backport repository
<grr3> is the amd64 release as stable as the regular 32bit?
<linnoob> stable
<Yacci> hi
<WilcoJR> thanks solar_george for wifi-radar - does this replaces NetworkManger?
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, I greped for acpi in /boot/grub to no avail
<fbc> i figured out why I could login to my ftp server. ROOT is not allowed to ftp for security reasons
<tritium> WilcoJR: it's not as good, but it performs a similar function
<Ronin-Sage> (using linux mint btw--sry for the "deception"): http://paste.stgraber.org/1488
<WilcoJR> ok - thanks guys
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, should I add acpi=off to menu.lst or something?
<pisecx> Hi all. I have a problem with display power management. It takes about 10 minutes to turn off my monitor. My laptop is Dell Inspiron 1501. Ubuntu 7.10 (gnome), from live cd. I'm sure that it's not a screensaver, because I have changed default screensaver to another but still see just a blank screen. Have a look at screen saver settings: http://smages.com/a3/fa/a3fa71589fb471eac9a63b50a9a6dfae.png.htm. I have also turned on all in power saving section (both for
<pisecx> battery mode and for AC mode): http://smages.com/a6/5a/a65ad1a9555d050c099a632f14ccdf77.png.htm, http://smages.com/32/ec/32ec5fa1521195a29b5e170faedabc27.png.htm. Sorry for russian in screen-shots. How can I solve this problem, maybe with console? It get me nurves, when I watch movies... Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Please check your logs, but adding noapci acpi=off would be my first suggestion if shooting into the dark
<chelz> Ronin-Sage: heretic ;)
<bod_> carrera, no, add it to the boot line in the grub menu,.,.
<Jack_Sparrow> to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bod_> oh
<bod_> yes
<WilcoJR> would you guys recommend installing OOO 2.31 of wait for the backports?
<grr3> can I install 32bit apps on a 64bit linux?
<chelz> grr3: yes
<zoomboot8> ChaosR: everything seems to be running fine. It installed firefox3 along side of firefox 2, so i can choose.... I haven't noticed anything else unstable
<chelz> 64bit support has it's fair share of issues tho
<linnoob>  broadcom4328 rev03 on x64 ubuntu box is not working
<grr3> is there any reason at all to install 32bit linux on a computer with an amd64 processor?
<ChaosR> zoomboot8: I mean more like using upgrades from backports, is it like debian testing or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> grr3, yes...
<carrera> zoomboot8, firefox3? when did that come out?
<RobF_> bod_, try #sed 's/yes/no/' < "I said yes"
<WilcoJR> linnoob, all broadcom wireless crap does not work propely. mine BCM4311GM (dell d630) using the natvie bcm driver - did not work.
<tritium> grr3: there is very little performance gain if you switch to 64bit, and there are the aforementioned issues.  It might be better to stick with 32bit.
<zoomboot8> carrera: it's in beta, but it's in the gutsy-backports repo
<Jack_Sparrow> grr3, There are fewer issues to deal with for a new user and the speed difference will be negligible
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, I greped for acpi in /boot/grub to no avail
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, should I add acpi=off to menu.lst or something?
<WilcoJR> using the ndiswrapper and it works perfectly!
<pike_> grr3: as a rule most people still choose 32 bit unless they need ALOT of memory for individual processes
<ChaosR> zoomboot8: not what I mean :P
<Yacci> i have a problem... After upgrading now the max. resolution available is 640x480, without special effects and without a windowmanager. Ubuntu 8.04 amd64 nv geforcego 7300. Can someone help me please?
<carrera> thanks zoomboot8 and what's backports?
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, yes both of those commands I gave is where I would start.. I also remove splash and quiet on installs I do here
<zoomboot8> ChaosR: there aren't actaully many packages in gutsy-backports, not like debian testing. The full list is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/allpackages
<bod_> RobF_, needs to be -- sed 's/yes/no/' <<< "I said yes" -- three <<< cheers m8,. i appreciate it
<grr3> ok, thanks! I'll stick with 32bit.
<WilcoJR> Yacci,  use the Restricted Driver Manager and installl the Nvidia driver
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, which 2 cmds?
<solar_george> !backports <carrera>
<ChaosR> zoomboot8: it says it has 45 updates available, my main question is, should I install them or not
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Please check your logs, but adding noapci acpi=off would be my first suggestion if shooting into the dark
<zoomboot8> carrera: gutsy-backports has a few newer programs to try out from the next version of ubuntu
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, im gonna !repeat you soon ;~)
<WilcoJR> too bad OOO 2.31 is not on the backports
<zoomboot8> ChaosR: all I know is, I did, and nothing has gone wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> bod`Tell me about it..
<nottha_k> i want to make all the files and folders in a directory user and group readable and writable. but I also need them to be excutable by all if they are directories. chmod -R 775 doesn't cut it because it makes the files executable too. is a second pass with "find -type d" necessary? or can i do this with cmod somehow?
<nottha_k> s,cmod,chmod
<sfears> is there any way i can shove more resolution out of my svideo cable.. 1024x768 looks like crap on my tv
<Yacci> i think i tried it but it did not work... Or where can i find that Restricted Driver Manager?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, have you got that phrase in your copy and paste hand? hehe
<Ronin-Sage> (is there an irc command to stop the "left the room" and such notifications?)
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, i like using Vi!  ;)
<KREAS> Hi people
<bod_> !hi
<ubot3> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EdwardXp> i am having trouble with my cedga/codega transgamming running programs, i think i have to add it to the /etc/group but i don't know what exact name to add....
<WilcoJR> Yacci - if you want the latest and greatest download Envy - this is a smart tool that grabs the Nvidia drivers and compiles it for you
<WilcoJR> there is a version for 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, I dont care what editor you use, I just hate repeating myself three of more times
<KREAS> How is ATI going with using Beryl or Combiz???
<pisecx> Hi all. I have a problem with display power management. It takes about 10 minutes to turn off my monitor, but I don't want it to be turned off! My laptop is Dell Inspiron 1501. Ubuntu 7.10 (gnome), from live cd. I'm sure that it's not a screensaver, because I have changed default screensaver to another but still see just a blank screen. Have a look at screen saver settings: http://smages.com/a3/fa/a3fa71589fb471eac9a63b50a9a6dfae.png.htm. I have also turned on
<pisecx> all in power saving section (both for battery mode and for AC mode): http://smages.com/a6/5a/a65ad1a9555d050c099a632f14ccdf77.png.htm, http://smages.com/32/ec/32ec5fa1521195a29b5e170faedabc27.png.htm. Sorry for russian in screen-shots. How can I solve this problem, maybe with console? It get me nurves, when I watch movies... Thanks.
<WilcoJR> i used it for my 7.10
<Ronin-Sage> (wish there was an envy parallel for intel)
<zoomboot8> carrera: vi? masochist!
<Jack_Sparrow> KREAS, there is no more breyl
<bod_> EdwardXp, you dont do anything ,.,.just download, let archive manager open dont save to disk,. then let archive manager install it
<Jack_Sparrow> beryl
<ghfreak51> where can i get ubuntu 8.04?
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, did u repeat yourself? sorry dude, i must have missed
<solar_george> <pisecx> you could try laptop mode settings
<tritium> !envy | WilcoJR
<ubot3> WilcoJR: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, np...
<KREAS> ok so Compiz. Is ATI supported now?
<bod_> !beryl
<ubot3> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<pisecx> solar_george: where can I find it?
<zoomboot8> ghfreak51: April, 2008
<ghfreak51> k
<KREAS> !combiz
<ubot3> Factoid combiz not found
<bod_> !compiz
<WilcoJR> tritium, well these drivers are much better than the 100 for my quadro 135
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl | KREAS
<EdwardXp> bod_,   im having issues with installing a game that needs administrator rights for command and conquer
<ubot3> KREAS: please see above
<Ronin-Sage> Jack_Sparrow: any tips?(sry, i see you're a bit busy though)
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, incidently, I had to post twice before u saw my reply too! :D
<tritium> Yacci: please don't use envy, unless you don't care to get support here
<solar_george> !laptop_mode | <pisecx>
<EdwardXp> im not sure if it's a wine or transgamming thing...
<KREAS> will look it up online thanks people
<bod_> EdwardXp, from terminal type            sudo cedega          then do your install
<solar_george> !laptop_mode | pisecx
<ubot3> Factoid laptop_mode not found
<ajimenez> am
<Yacci> hmm... I have no windowborders or titlebars in my windows. So, i can not terminate most of the programs
<KREAS> <<<LONG LIVE UBUNTU>>>
<pike_> EdwardXp: you should never need to launch a game as root to run it
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Understood, but I am handling multiple problems for several people, you are handling one for yourself..:)
<pike_> EdwardXp: unless you accidently ran it with sudo or something and a config file is owned by root
<pisecx> solar_george: ok, I see, should try to google a little?
<WilcoJR> tritium,  how come Nvidia 169.12 is not part of ubuntu restrticted drivers or not in the backports?
<solar_george> <pisecx> its a config file in /etc/laptop_mode you also need to enable it in /etc/defaults
<WilcoJR> i had to use Envy to grab 169.12
<WilcoJR> they fix like gazillions of problems
<Pici> !envy | WilcoJR
<EdwardXp> pike_,  hmmm
<ubot3> WilcoJR: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, agreed, you're absolutely right!
<Jack_Sparrow> WilcoJR, Envy is not advised or needed
<solar_george> <pisecx> try help.ubuntu.com for a howto
<EdwardXp> pike_,  i would like to be as safe as possible
<pisecx> solar_george: ok, thanks
<WilcoJR> Jack_Sparrow, so whats the alternative?
<tritium> WilcoJR: after a stable release, only security and major bug fixes are released.  It'll be in hardy.
<pike_> EdwardXp: first try sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<Yacci> do i need to delete and reinstall ubuntu?
<WilcoJR> tritium,  this i understand yet nvidia 169 works pretty good. so if you guys say to refrain from using envy - how do you do it without ?
<tritium> Yacci: no, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> WilcoJR, NOt sure how you changed that when you removed the drivers...  but you said you reinstalled them...  Did you post your xorg to the pastebin?
<ForsakenSoul> hi .. my system crashed and i can't start it ... can someone tell me the command to copy and paste in shell
<tritium> WilcoJR: easy.  I just use the packages in the repos.
<solar_george> <Yacci> alt + f2 type metacity --replace
<EdwardXp> pike_> wjhats'
<WilcoJR> tritium,  but no package for 169
<jourdan> ForsakenSoul: just highlight it and middle click to paste
<EdwardXp> pike_ that going to do?
<WilcoJR> only the standard 100
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zoomboot8> Yacci: go to a terminal and type "metacity"
<ForsakenSoul> jourdan i meen files
<ForsakenSoul> mean*
<tritium> WilcoJR: I don't need the absolute latest
<DRebellion> ForsakenSoul, cp file1 file2
<Yacci> zoomboot8: What will that do?
<jourdan> oh, "cp current_file new_file
<WilcoJR> well i had too. laptop dual screens - 100 was not good :(
<ForsakenSoul> actually a whole directory
<zoomboot8> Yacci: or maybe "metacity --replace"
<jourdan> you'll want the -r flag
<DRebellion> ForsakenSoul, cp -r directory/ destination/
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, metacity --replace  or compiz -replace
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, metacity --replace  or compiz --replace
<Ronin-Sage> so is there any simple way to re-install the intel binary drivers for 950 gma chipset?
<jourdan> Like DRebellion said
<solar_george> <Yacci> it will start the window manager
<zoomboot8> Yacci: it give you a window manager, which you lack
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, It will reinstall your window decorator
<pike_> EdwardXp: that changes ownership to everything in your home dir to you so if you ls -l ~   <-- the ~ means /home/$USER  then you wont see root owning anything.  ive not used cedega myself so i cant be sure but everything it sets up should be in your home id think and no need for root
<solar_george> <Yacci> which does the decortations and closing
<Yacci> okay, i will try it. Thx
<ForsakenSoul> to i have to be in the parent directory
<ForsakenSoul> or could i cp something like
<tritium> WilcoJR: I really don't even need restricted drivers at all.
<ForsakenSoul> cp -r /home/user/ /media/sd5/backup
<sfears> can i restart the xserver without logging off?
<xb3rt> last night i forget my userpass and had to re-install to get the comp working, what can i do incase that happens again
<DRebellion> ForsakenSoul, that will work
<nerxgas> what irc client should i use with ubuntu?
<solar_george> <sfears> no
<ForsakenSoul> ok thanks
<sfears> alright
<Pici> nerxgas: whatever one you want
<stdin> cp -a is better, perseveres permissions
<Ronin-Sage> nerxgas: i find pidgin to work nicely
<nerxgas> i'm used to using mirc,
<WilcoJR> ok here is something i did not find a soltuion for - how do you use your laptop screen and an external without cloning. i want to SWITCH between laptop and External which have different resolutions
<WilcoJR> is there a simple way to do so?
<WilcoJR> in windows you can use the Fn+F8
<Jack_Sparrow> xb3rt, You cant recover your password, but you can go into recovery mode and erase the old one and create a new one..
<Pici> nerxgas: xchat is similar to mirc's interface
<EdwardXp> pike_,  whats' user/user twice?   $USER:$USER ~
<tritium> WilcoJR: i use xrandr for that, as TwinView is deprecated
<EdwardXp> $edward:edward    or $root:$edward ??? some sort of vice versa thing..
<nerxgas> pici, thanks, i'll install xchat
<xb3rt> Jack_Sparrow: how do i do that
<tritium> WilcoJR: hopefully, the new xrandr gui in hardy will make that trivial
<Ronin-Sage> Jack_Sparrow:any tips on my gdm crash?
<WilcoJR> tritium,  i tried nvidia twinview - and using thier control panel app (nvidia-settings) i manage to switch between internal external
<WilcoJR> i.e i disabled the laptop display. but its quite weird procedure
<axillaa> hello, last time i installed ubuntu i was able to browse my western digital elements external usb hdd, now it doesnt show up. what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronin-Sage, gdm crash..  HAve you installed a new gdm theme..  or you can flush all gnome settings back to factory fresh..
<Ronin-Sage> i haven't installed a new theme--i'm using linux mint default one
<Ronin-Sage> it's just that whenever i even think of doing 3D on the machine, it crashes to login
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronin-Sage, We dont support mint in here..
<jester7> hey, what does linux mint have that's different than standard ubuntu
<jester7> they are both gnome, right?
<Ronin-Sage> i realize, but the problem began i noobishly removed xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<DaemonLee> Hey. Can someone help me real fast?
<Ronin-Sage> which is from ubuntu repo
<tritium> WilcoJR: xrandr is the preferred way now
<Jack_Sparrow> jester7, We dont support all the variations.. mint, ultimate studio etc,...  just ours
<solar_george> !ask | DaemonLee
<ubot3> DaemonLee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<WilcoJR> xrandr hmm.. ok i'll read about it.
<pike_> EdwardXp: if youi ls -l youll see like -------  1   username group    the group for you is same as your user so $USER works
<jester7> Jack_Sparrow: i realize....i was just wondering what the difference was
<stdin> EdwardXp: $USER is a shell variable that holds your user name
<Ronin-Sage> mint is advertised as a from-windows distro, basically
<Ronin-Sage> anyway
<lesshaste> any know about this message from dmesg? NOHZ: local_softirq_pending 08
<xb3rt> how do i get back the System>Advanced Dekstop Preferences
<xb3rt> with the cube and everything
<Ronin-Sage> Jack_Sparrow:so i'm assuming there's nothing to get from being here?
<crdlb> !ccsm | xb3rt
<Jack_Sparrow> jester7, It is frustrating for us to sepnd 20 minutes fighing a problem , getting odd results and then finding out they are not running our distro , but came here because they could not get support from Mint or whoever made it for them
<ubot3> xb3rt: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<loco> hola
<crshman> Hey all, does anyone know what this error is in reference to? I don't even know what the nbdXX device is.....
<crshman> http://pastebin.ca/939888
<EdwardXp> :0
<axillaa> is there anyone here who knows how to get an external hdd drive (ntfs/fat) to work in ubuntu? (doesnt show up at all but hdd shows activity that its plugged in)
<EdwardXp> I just ran that command
<ghfreak51> i'm trying to install ubuntu on this crappy hp, no more than 512MB RAM and 1GHz processor, and this message keeps popping up: Buffer I/O error on device Fd0, logical block 0 - is it not finding my hard drive?
<EdwardXp> i think everything is owned by me now,
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronin-Sage, There are enough differences that you should try Mint first or install Ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> ghfreak51: it's not finding your floppy drive
<Yacci> so
<Yacci> now i am on ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> ghfreak51: I had to disable my floppy in BIOS to get ubuntu to install, then enable it to get ubuntu to boot
<Ronin-Sage> i see...then this was a waste of time---i DID mention that i was using mint before i pasted that info btw
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, did that command fix you up
<ghfreak51> well that sucks
<jester7> Jack_Sparrow: hah, i'm not saying "what's the difference, just help him" i was just inquiring to what the actual differences are...out of curiosity.  seems to me it's ubuntu with a green theme.
<ghfreak51> thanks
<jester7> Jack_Sparrow: i understand your point
<Yacci> My chatZilla-Window goes about the whole screen...
<MilitantPotato> ghfreak51: yea, it's pretty odd.
<drhous1> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> ghfreak51, Usually, it will hit that error twice then go through..
<ghfreak51> it's hit like 20 times.. it just keeps listing the error with a larger number in front of it
<drhous1> please tell me how to disable the firewall on feisty?
<zoomboot8> Yacci: did you type the terminal command?
<Yacci> Jack_Sparrow: How can i access the console now?
<EdwardXp> pike_, im still having problems installing " you must have administrator privileges to install this product"       im trying to install The First Decade of Command and Conquer on transgamming software
<MilitantPotato> Jack_Sparrow: my install did it for 30 mins before I gave up and disabled the floppy
<Zambezi> Do you need sudo/root to install Wow with Wine? Helping a friend right now. Not sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> ghfreak51, At start or install press F6 and remove quiet and splash from the command line and try again.  If that does not work do the same thing and after removing those add noapic acpi=off before the --
<solar_george> <Yacci> alt + f2
<zoomboot8> Yacci: press Alt-F2
<Yacci> ok
<solar_george> <Yacci> will open a run dialogue
<DaemonLee> Can anyone help me, real fast with CPUFREQD?
<Yacci> nothing happens
<zoomboot8> Yacci: then type "metacity --replace"
<zoomboot8> hmmm
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> please explain
<MilitantPotato> Zambezi: /join #winehq
<DaemonLee> solar_george, may I private message you, instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoomboot8,  thanks... for keeping an eye on that
<drhous1> somebody please tell me how to disable the firewall on feisty?
<EdwardXp> Can Someone help me out on this issue:::::::  im still having problems installing " you must have administrator privileges to install this product"       im trying to install The First Decade of Command and Conquer on transgamming software
<Jack_Sparrow> drhous1, What is the problem.. we use iptables..
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> if you ask the entire #ubuntu you're more likely to get help
<axillaa> How do you get an external usb hdd to work in Ubuntu? Its an WD Elements and it shows activity that its plugged in. Just seems like drivers are missing =/ (it has worked in a different ubuntu installation)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubot3> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo | EdwardXp
<ubot3> EdwardXp: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Yacci> Jack_Sparrow: when I press Strg + Alt + F1, how do i go back?
<tritium> drhous1: there are no default firewall rules setup
<drhous1> Jack_Sparrow: The firewall isnt disabled in torrents
<DaemonLee> Kk. For some odd reason, my CPU is locked at 800mhz, but it's a 2.0ghz Processor. I'm trying to figure out how to customize CPUFREQD to get it back at 2.0ghz, but back to 800ghz when on battery power.
<ghfreak51> thjanks
<drhous1> Jack_Sparrow: so i dont get to utilise full bandwidth
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<jester7> Yacci: ctrl+alt+f7
<zoomboot8> Yacci: strg-alt-f7 ?
<kes0> what do i have to write before firestarter so that it start when i start the pc ? gk somthing i think
<axillaa> Are there any other Ubuntu help-irc-channels?
<Yacci> ok
<tritium> drhous1: your problem is not likely due to any firewalling.  Perhaps it's your ISP.
<EdwardXp> hmmm
<tritium> axillaa: several
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> I would use laptop_mode but you need to know command line in order to use it
<DaemonLee> I know a -little- command line.
<axillaa> tritium: Mind sharing some?
<drhous1> tritium: some of my friends told me that this problem does not occur with gutsy
<lesshaste> any know about this message from dmesg? NOHZ: local_softirq_pending 08
<drhous1> tritium: But i face it
<tritium> axillaa: they're all topical.  Just do a channel listing, and you'll see them.
<DaemonLee> So, solar_george, what can I do to get this to work?
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> first install the cpufreq applet (it may just need to be added to your panel)
<JustTesting> does anyone have any recommendations for Wireless-N cards for linux?
<drhous1> tritium: in place of NAT - OK i see NAT - Firewalled on azureus
<MilitantPotato> drhous1: you can install firestarter, it's a front end for the built in firewall
<store> hey can someone help me out with an rsync command? this is the command i'm using and only the things in the main folder get synced and all the folders even folders within folders but no files in any sub directories get synced... rsync -e ssh -varuzP /home/store/Documents/ store@192.168.0.202:/home/store/
<axillaa> zzz
<xb3rt> whats the apt-get for xfce
<Yacci> Windowmanager-Error: unable to open X Display
<solar_george> <xb3rt> apt-get
<MilitantPotato> drhous1: unless it's blocking the traffic, it's probably a router or your ISP slowing down torrents
<DaemonLee> solar_george, Done. Now what?
<axillaa> How do you get an external usb hdd to work in Ubuntu? Its an WD Elements and it shows activity that its plugged in. Just seems like drivers are missing =/ (it has worked in a different ubuntu installation)
<macogw> axillaa: is it NTFS formatted?
<Lunks> How do I compile a module separately?
<sinbox> drhous1 have you forwarded the ports for azureus on your router?
<axillaa> yes
<macogw> axillaa: and did it work on a newer version of ubuntu?
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> when you hover your mouse over it does it say scaling enabled
<drhous1> sinbox: how do i do that?
<Lunks> I have a kernel module on a separate folder and I'd like to compile it.
<macogw> axillaa: like, are you trying on Feisty or earlier and not working?
<DaemonLee> Over what?
<DaemonLee> >.>
<axillaa> no, it worked on this version, the exact same installation but yesterday =)
<Lunks> not sure how do it. make isn't suffice. :P
<axillaa> dont know what feisty is
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> the applet
<macogw> axillaa: oh umm freaky.  what version?
<sinbox> drhous1, go to http://wwwportforward.com  find your router model and then on that page the instructions for azureus
<DaemonLee> There is nothing new in my applications...or system area.
<axillaa> newest? =/
<drhous1> sinbox: thanks a lot
<Yacci> Jack_Sparrow: When I input metacity --replace i get the error Windowmanager-Error: unable to open X Display
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> right click on the panel and add a new applet
<macogw> axillaa: ok so Gutsy... umm weird.... if you type "mount" in the command line, it doesnt show up, right?
<MilitantPotato> drhous1: www.portforward.com
<Yacci> what can i do now?
<drhous1> MilitantPotato: Thanks
<MilitantPotato> drhous1: np
<cannonball> store: You use -varuzP.  -a implies -rlptgoD, so you can shorten your line to -vauzP.  Now your issue is that it isn't doing subfolders?  Give a path example.
<DaemonLee> solar_george, Okay. I see it. It says 2ghz now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I had to jump to WIndows for a sec
<sinbox> sorry about the typo drhous1 :)
<MilitantPotato> ah sin beat me :)
<drhous1> sinbox: no problem
<Yacci> aha
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> how did you know that it was limited before
<DaemonLee> sysinfo
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, hit ctrl+alt+f1 through f6 to get to terminals ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back to gui
<cannonball> store: I know that rsync will not sync .* files in the current/base directory, but that doesn't seem to be what you're complaining about.
<sfears> why does s-video from a dvd player into tv look fine but svideo from computer to tv looks like crap??
<Yacci> I found it out now
<n__> Hello, i want to install g++ 4.1 using apt-get. it is asking me for ubuntu cd, why so? is there any alternative way to install it?
<macogw> axillaa: do you know your user id and group id numbers?  if not, look in system -> admin -> users & groups and see what they are.
<EdwardXp> :"(
<Yacci> but when i enter metacity --replace i get an error Windowmanager-Error: unable to open X Display
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> does that also say 2ghz now
<EdwardXp> its' not workingl..
<DaemonLee> Yeah.
<DRebellion> n__, because you have the cd repo enabled. go to system -> administration -> software sources and disable it.
<store> cannonball, all of my files under the top Documents folder get synced and all sub directories and all other directories no matter how deep they go but no files under the top folder get synced only the ones in the Documents folder...
<Lunks> How do I compile a module separately?
<Lunks> I have a kernel module on a separate folder and I'd like to compile it.
<Lunks> not sure how do it. make isn't suffice. :P
 * sinbox just realised he has no idea what his root login and password are
<Sadistt0> what module ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, You may have hosed up more than the decorator, you can reset all gnome settings...  and I mean all...
<sinbox> o.O
<DaemonLee> solar_george, is there anyway that I can alter how it does certain things or not?
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> hover your mouse over the applet what govenor does it say you are using
<Sadistt0> use module-asisstant
<MilitantPotato> Jack_Sparrow: any chance his xorg.conf is messed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, You can /join #Compiz
<Yacci> Jack_Sparrow: good. And how to do that?
<mojo> n__, DRebellion beat me to it... edit your /etc/apt/sources.list.  I just had that problem on a headless server... tried to add squid through the webin interface and got 1000 lines if html asking me to insert a CD, lol...
<Jack_Sparrow> MilitantPotato, It would not hurt to look..
<DaemonLee> solar_george, all it says is;
<DaemonLee> CPU 0 - Ondemand
<DaemonLee> 2ghz (100%)
<n__> thank you
<cannonball> store: What are you calling the "top folder"?  If I understand you correctly, Documents *IS* the top folder according to the way you've constructed your command.
<Sadistt0> Lunks: module-asisstant
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> ok thats the ondemand governor - it will reduce the speed of your cpu when you don't need it - thats why it said that the cpu was only 800mhz before
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, As a last resort  here is the reset info.. will get you xorg info next
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: in ctrl+alt+f1
<cannonball> store: You also are syncing /home/store/Documents/.  So if you had (for example) a file named store.txt, it would rsync /home/store/Documents/store.txt to store@remotemachine:/home/store/store.txt .
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: try VESA/MESA video drivers at first
<axillaa> How do I mount?
<axillaa> macogw: im there, id = loginname?
<DaemonLee> solar_george, So, can I command it to do it in certain ways or not?
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: do what Jack_Sparrow said first :)
<macogw> axillaa: no the number...go to properties on your username
<Yacci> ok
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> I'm not sure what the recomended way is
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, Please return to us the link that program returns to you
<Zergiu> Hello
<macogw> axillaa: and then you need the UID number...it might be in "advanced" (not sure how it looks exactly i'm on hardy)
<solar_george> <DaemonLee> try looking of help.ubuntu.com
<axillaa> macogw: 1000?
<store> cannonball, it will do that but if I have a folder /home/store/Documents/pictures/aa.jpg the pictures folder would go to /home/store/pictures but the picture will not
<macogw> axillaa: ok
<cannonball> store: if you want it to be put in store@remotemachine:/home/store/Documents/store.txt, you'll want to change your rsync command by one character.  Remove the trailing slash from the /home/store/Documents/ path.  with the trailing slash, it says to put the contents of that directory on the remote machine.  Without the trailing slash, it says to copy the directory name too.
<Zergiu> In t.10 is there any   select all command(ctrl+e) ?
<macogw> axillaa: and then if you hit manage groups and click your user and look at the GID?
<mojo> axillaa... isn't that "armpit"?  I seem to remember that from a song by the band Phish
<cannonball> store: The -a should take care of that, I agree, because it implies recursive.  I have no reason why it wouldn't be copying the files correctly unless the destination machine is full or at quota (but you'd see permission denied errors if that was the case).
<macogw> axillaa: to mount it, you type "ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o uid=1000 gid=*whatever it says*
<store> cannonball, do you think it is not taking my options past the -e ssh?
<macogw> axillaa: then your user owns the drive so you have read/write access
<cannonball> store: I would have to say yes.  Put them before the -e and see if it performs differently.
<cannonball> store: It shouldn't make any difference though.
<store> should I instead make it rsync -vae ssh /home/store/Documents/ store@192.168.0.202:/home/store/?
<cannonball> store: separate the -e from the rest
<cannonball> store: Are you sure you even need to specify -e ssh?  Modern versions of rsync do it by default.
<axillaa> "ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o uid=1000 gid=1000" ?
<store> oh really? didn't know i'll try without
<Jack_Sparrow> MilitantPotato, I need to take a call.. can you keep an eye out for Yacci  for me.?
<Lunks> Sadistt0, that would not be it as I patched the module.
<store> cannonball, looks like that did it
<axillaa> ntfs-3g: You must specify exactly one device and exactly one mount point.
<axillaa> =(
<Yacci> http://pastebin.com/f693ef718
<Lunks> Sadistt0, I do not want to run ndiswrapper. :>
<xb3rt> I do a sudo apt-get avant-window-navigator awn-manager          and it says it cant find avant-window-navigator
<macogw> axillaa: that is one device and one mount point...hmm "sudo mkdir /media/disk" maybe?
<johann> hola
<nerxgas> when will kde4 be out?
<mojo> nerxgas, 4.0.what?  I thougt kde 4 was out in Jan
<macogw> axillaa: hmm um is /dev/sdb1 your external drive?
<MilitantPotato> Jack_Sparrow: yea
<nerxgas> oh, its here? cool!
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: two shakes
<axillaa> macogw: Im sorry, I dont know =/
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, What release distro are you using?
<Skaag> any of you remember that deb-takeover script that turned every machine to a debian box? is there something like that for Ubuntu? :-)
<Yacci> hmm.. I installed 8.04 yesterday
<macogw> axillaa: if you do "ls /dev | grep sd" does it say sdb1 anywhere?
<Pici> !hardy | Yacci
<ubot3> Yacci: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<axillaa> macogw: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, Yea...  that is one ugly xorg.. YOu need to see if someone in #Ubuntu+1 can sort that out
<Yacci> aha^^
<Yacci> ok
<Parsec300> yacc, I did that too yesterday. On my neighbours laptop. Just have a hard time with the Broadcom Wifi. I get it to run, but not on my own network with static IP.
<Yacci> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<macogw> axillaa: is it plugged in?
<mojo> nerxgas, http://www.osnews.com/story/19451  and of course http://www.kde.org/
<MilitantPotato> Jack_Sparrow: ugly is an understatement :)
<Lunks> How do I compile a module for my kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilitantPotato, :)
<Lunks> I don't want to go compiling my kernel all over again
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to return a call.. bbl
<axillaa> macogw: ptysd, sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, ttysd
<axillaa> macogw: yes, its plugged in and its blinking as if it has contact with the computer
<genii> Lunks: What module?
<MilitantPotato> Yacci:  give this command a shot, can't do any more harm
<Lunks> genii, I patched bcm43xx
<Lunks> genii, it's on ~/bcm43xx
<mojo> MilitantPotato utters famous last words...
<MilitantPotato> Yacci:do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<sergo> anyone know, how to hide mounted partition from desktop?
<MilitantPotato> then :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mojo> sergevn, remove (or move the mount) from /media/
<genii> Lunks: So you downloaded the source code for the bcm43xx driver, applied a patch so far?
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: you'll have a backup under xorg.conf.bak incase you need it.
<macogw> axillaa: if you type "mount" does it say the sda1, sda2, or sda5 is in use as / ?
<Lunks> genii, yeah, just need to compile it
<Yacci> ok
<Lunks> genii, thing is, I don't know how to. make doesn't work.
<genii> Lunks: Make sure you have build-essential installed
<genii> Lunks: You may also need kernel headers installed
<Lunks> genii, it's actually from a linux-source package, but I moved to  ~ so it could be easier editing
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: you'll probably need to go about fixing your resolution afterward, but hopefully you'll be able to get into your desktop
<fak3r> Lunks: have you tried ./configure ?
<Lunks> genii, I have them all.
<MilitantPotato> you'll need to go to #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<Lunks> fak3r, there's no script
<Lunks> I know all this genii, and I have done it so far by recompiling the whole kernel
<axillaa> macogw: http://pastebin.com/m502ebcac
<Lunks> But I'd like to just compile a single module, not the whole stuff
<Yacci> I hope that too
<genii> Lunks: moving it from inside another build tree makes it problemmatic
<Lunks> genii, what should I do, then?
<Lunks> genii, get it back to kernel tree, then?
<genii> Lunks: Put it back in the source tree in /usr/src or where your tree is, then make only that module, or even all modules
<macogw> axillaa: ok....freaky.  the only drive your computer sees is the one it's running from. as far as its concerned, nothing is plugged in
<axillaa> macogw: Did that help? =/
<genii> (from the top dir)
<axillaa> =(
<Lunks> genii, how to compile only bcm43xx module?
<macogw> axillaa: try a different usb drive?
<macogw> axillaa: i mean usb port
<axillaa> macogw: Ok, I can try again.
<Yacci> MilitantPotato: I executed "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" but nothing changed
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: that made a backup of your current xorg.conf
<Yacci> ok
<macogw> Yacci: that just made a backup copy. it doesnt tell you any info
<Yacci> achso
<sinbox> axillaa, you could look into the "NTFS Configuration Tool" does all the mounting in a GUI but I haven't tried with an external NTFS though
<macogw> sinbox: its not showing in /dev
<Lunks> genii, is there someway? that's what is missing.
<macogw> sinbox: bigger problems than ntfs are at work
<xb3rt> What do i use to install a new bootsplash theme?
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: then either restart, or run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (I think this restarts Xserver)
<yacc> Yacci: Or press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<yacc> Yacci: That kills the X-Server too.
<genii> Lunks: I'm not sure you can specify one module to compile only. Usually it's more like: sudo make modules
<macogw> yacc: that just restarts it
<MilitantPotato> Yacc does that work from the login screen? I havn't tried.
<Lunks> genii, it's really a pain in the ass. :>
<yacc> macogw: No, it kills it and gdm starts a fresh one.
<axillaa> macogw: It worked in my side usbports now =)
<macogw> yacc: which is the same as restarting...if you need to have it actually killed, you have to stop gdm totally
<yacc> MilitantPotato: yes.
<macogw> axillaa: get that usb port looked at
<genii> Lunks: Yes, it is
<bastid_raZor> time to install my 2nd monitor.. 22" of Acer fun
<macogw> axillaa: the one it didnt work in.  it seems broken
<bastid_raZor> bye
<yacc> macogw: yeah, or make something steal port 6000, but you are right.
<axillaa> My guess is that Ubuntu haven't got drivers for it, both back-usbs worked in winxp =/
<axillaa> It works, I'm happy =)
<macogw> axillaa: ok thats really weird
<Lunks> genii, guess I'll advert here looking for my answer. :)
<sinbox> macogw, I guess if the drive does not show then yes, dodgy usb then axillaa  nice, I had terrible problem installing a printer like that and then I changed the USB socket and it worked
<Lunks> How do I compile a single module from kernel?
<Yacci> okay...
<Yacci> My resolution is back to normal
<Yacci> but my titlebars borders aso are still away...
<x0rg62> hi
<lawl__> hey does anyone know the acidity level of sperm?
<Khajavi> help: any one know how to package my php software? deb?
<Khajavi> help: any one know how to package my php software?
<DRebellion> Khajavi, you should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<ghfreak51> ok so i'm trying to install ubuntu and it loads it then it just brings up this command line running BusyBox.. how do i get to ubuntu?!
<stefano_> #ubuntu-it
<Khajavi> thanks. bye bye
<noodlesgc> would it be possible for me to actively send captured packets from eth1 to lo?
<McGod> O_O
 * McGod hates wireless networking
<DaemonLee> Okay, anyone know what a good wired and wireless manager to install is? I don't like wicd.
<amenado> noodlesgc-> and what would that acomplish?
<noodlesgc> ?
<amenado> noodlesgc-> and what would that acomplish? to send to l0
<DRebellion> noodlesgc, of course
<Haden> why doesn't the vim packaged with xubuntu include syntax highlighting? O_o
<noodlesgc> it would be like tcpdump but sending the packets over the lo
<acee1234>  i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? if you have none where might i ask
<DRebellion> Haden, its vim-minimal iirc. install the package ivm
<DRebellion> Haden, its vim-minimal iirc. install the package vim*
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: ya able to login now?
<amenado> noodlesgc-> i dont follow you, sending it to lo will do what?
<Haden> DRebellion: Thanks.
<DRebellion> acee1234, use netstat to find out
<mneptok> !info vim-full
<ccortess> paki
<ubot3> vim-full: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-056+2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1040 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<noodlesgc> exacltly what you think it will, they will be transmitted over my loopback interface
<fak3r> acee1234: run a netstat: `netstat -plunt` to see what's listening where - kill things that are in your way (on the computer that is)
<MilitantPotato> That's not quite as fun fak3r
<Yacci> when i type in metacity i still get the same errormsg
<sfears> i've removed the panel with my applications menu on it.. how do i readd?
<MilitantPotato> Yacci: you'll need to ask in either #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu+1 since you're on hardy
<ghfreak51> how do i install ubuntu from BusyBox
<amenado> noodlesgc-> once you get it to lo?
<DaemonLee> Okay, anyone know what a good wired and wireless manager to install is? I don't like wicd. Any recommendations?
<Yacci> ya
<Matic`Makovec> Is it possible to change resolution of more pictures at once?
<noodlesgc> nothing
<McGod> I'm having WPA confusion
<noodlesgc> its possible to do it with tcpdump then tcpreplay, but not realtime
<Haden> DRebellion: Question... removing vim-minimal also makes Synaptic want to get rid of ubuntu-minimal.  That safe?
<DRebellion> Haden, no
<ks> looking for driver http://pastebin.ca/939957
<DRebellion> Haden, hang on, lemme take a look
<Haden> k
<DRebellion> Haden, just install vim-full, don't bother removing anything
<Haden> alright
<Haden> thx
<n__> how can i set the gamma in my screen?
<ks> i have been stuck at step "No disk drive was detected"
<legend2440> sfears: alt+F2 gnome-panel
<sfears> thanks
<bod_> prince_jammys, are you about?
<legend2440> sfears: yw
<amenado> n___ http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596101954/toc.html somewhere in a chapter thats covered
<ks> whats driver name for SAS raid controller ?
<acee1234> fak3r: none of those port match up with what giving me issues
<rosa> hola??
<Pici> !es | rosa
<ubot3> rosa: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<acee1234>  i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? if you have none where might i ask
<rosa> quisiera hablar con alterego
<bod_> which config file is the GTK theme set, in?
<Triforce> Hey
<Triforce> Anybody with experience using fuppes?
<bod_> !anyone | Triforce
<ubot3> Triforce: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bod_> what happened to ubotu??? whats ubot3 a cheap replacement? ;~)P
<Triforce> ...
<bod_> Triforce, what is your question about fuppes
<fak3r> acee1234: then that doesn't make sense, if the ports is open, you shouldn't have a conflict.  what port are you (or yr app) trying to listen on?
<canary> Templario, acho que cruzei um tornado... tenho dois Xchat.
<Triforce> How are the vfolder.cfg configured for the 360
<tritium> !es | canary
<ubot3> canary: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> bod_: The bot is not well currently
<bod_> i thought he was getting a bit laggy Pici,.
<Pici> bod_: like 30 minutes laggy
<canary> Sorry, I lost my channel in portuguese. Can you help me?
<bod_> yeah ;~)
<Pici> !br | canary
<ubot3> canary: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bod_> Pici, havin fun with the language !commands?
<Pici> bod_: always
<canary> Thanks. Sorry to disturb. Good luck.
<ks> i've found some LSI_MPT drivers on the vendor disk, does it correspond to mptsas in Ubuntu driver list ?
<iter> ok... I disabled the primary screen on my hardy laptop... I can see the gdm login fine but actual login turns off the monitor-- where is the appropriate conf file to re-enable my lcd
<bod_> Pici, i dont suppose you know which config file sets the GTK theme do you?
<acee1234>  fak3r: "there appears to be another program process already listing on socket(127.0.0.1:6880).......  <---azureus  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 <----tor
<fak3r> so are you already running tor or azureus?
<acee1234> fak3r:?
<Triforce> thanks guys
<acee1234> fak3r: yes
<lesshaste> anyone know about this message from dmesg? NOHZ: local_softirq_pending 08. it seems to be related to my wireless usb dongle (rt73 driver)
<fak3r> acee1234: sry - so are you running tor?  or azureus?
<Vlet> How can I see what process started another? Like, if I see a process running under root, how can I see how it was launched?
<acee1234> fak3r: both
<Pici> bod_: not off the top of my head, sorry
<fak3r> acee1234: so those are running fine, and then something else complains when you start it?
<acee1234> fak3r: no they are both dead
<DRebellion> Vlet, use the command pstree
<bod_> Pici, do you know how i could find out? preferably in an un painfull system scowering way?
<acee1234> fak3r: and azureus takes like 5 min to start
<Vlet> thanks DRebellion
<fak3r> acee1234: try to start azureus via commandline with --help and find out what switches you need to tell it to listen on a different port (or disable it from running tor)
<absynth> hm :/
<DaemonLee> Can someone help me find the open source drivers for a Broadcom BCM94311MCG?
<pike_> acee1234: alternatively, there is deluge or transmission or ktorrent ;)
<DaemonLee> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to instal.
<DaemonLee> *install.
<DRebellion> DaemonLee, ndiswrapper is for windows drivers (eg proprietary, non open-source)
<Pici> bod_: looks like it may be in gconf in desktop/gnome/interface/      I'm just grepping files though, I dont have easy access to gconf-editor to check
<acee1234> acee1234: http://pastebin.com/m401355a8
<jetscreamer> greetings earthlings
<DaemonLee> DRebellion, thanks for that. Basically, I'm just trying to get back B/G/N capabilities, which the restricted only supports B.
<acee1234> pike_: but there is multiple failure that tells me there is a system problem not a program problem
<bod_> Pici, cheers dude,. i g2g be afk for a sec
<acee1234> fak3r: http://pastebin.com/m401355a8
<jester7> exit
<acee1234> reformat again....?
<pike_> acee1234: try sudo update-alternatives java or somesuch i think
<DaemonLee> DRebellion, thanks for that. Basically, I'm just trying to get back B/G/N capabilities, which the restricted only supports B.  Got any ideas?
<DRebellion> DaemonLee, nope
<fak3r> acee1234: I see, try -help or -h instead...
<absynth> #gentoo
<DaemonLee> Can anyone know where the INF file for a Broadcom Chipset BCM94311 might be? I'm trying to find one, to get back B/G/N support.
<acee1234> acee1234:  in which
<acee1234> pike_: command "java"  not recognized
<acee1234> pike_:
<sureshot> hey how do i move files to www dir so i can run webserver?
<acee1234> sudo update-alternatives --
<acee1234> --admindir  --auto      --display   --install   --remove    --version
<acee1234> --altdir    --config    --help      --quiet     --verbose
<bod_> Pici, if i had the gconf-editor to check, what exactly would i be looking for?
<wuming_> hello
<pike_> acee1234: sorry im really unfamiliar with that command since the package should be doing it for you usually update-alternatives --config java
<gzb> Hi all, i have a question aout compiling programs on ubuntu which i only half understand but could do with a heads up if anyone can help. i need to compile against a version of GLIBC that is older than the version 2.4 that comes with Ubuntu... anyone have an idea on this ??
<acee1234>           1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<acee1234> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/bin/java
<acee1234> pike: it was all working not 12 hrs ago
<sureshot> the webserver is under root, so how can i get files there?
<BeCkY> people
<BeCkY> I need heeeelp
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, somebody knows trackerd conf files? I mean where they are so that I can wipe em all
<sureshot> the directory is under var/www
<BeCkY> My skype isn't working
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: tell me more
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: what happens exactly=
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<bod_> sureshot,   sudo mv /path/to/file /path/to/new/dir
<sureshot> bod: does that move files?
<bod_> BeCkY, hi again,.,. what happend when you logged in and out? same error?
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: when I try to log in, it says "Another skype instance may axist"
<bod_> sureshot, yer, sudo mv   meaning sudo move
<BeCkY> bod_: yea
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCcY
<Le-Chuck_ITA> open a terminal and do "ps aux|grep -i skype"
<bod_> BeCkY, in terminal type    top     then pastebin the entire output
<bod_> or ps aux
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you'll see if there are other skypes around
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what version of skype?
<sureshot> bod: oki good , is it possible to make a directory under the root or?
<pike_> acee1234: why not use the sun jre?
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: and then?
<bod_> sureshot, the root or?
<sureshot> bod: its under var/www where webserver root is
<acee1234> pike_: i can i just dont get why the whole system whent down all of the sudden
<bod_> BeCkY, then tell us your result
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows where tracker puts its configuration and working files?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: is there some skype process running or not?
<acee1234> reminds me of Win ME
<BeCkY> rebecca   5693  1.9  6.7  94180 34348 ?        SLl  19:08   0:28 skype
<BeCkY> rebecca   5955  1.2  5.6  52156 28744 ?        Sl   19:29   0:02 skype
<BeCkY> rebecca   6006  0.0  0.1   2980   828 pts/0    S+   19:33   0:00 grep -i skype
<sureshot> bod : it would be good to have some direcotries under www
<jpatrick> !paste | BeCkY
<ubot3> BeCkY: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<[tla]> hi.  i can't install gutsy desktop onto a fujitsu s6010.  The lcd display just shows all the colours of the rainbow or bleaches out.  I have tried different resolutions and the "vga" safe mode but all have the same issue.  The install splah screen displays fine.  As far as I know the gfx chipset is Intel 830MG.  Are there some magic parameters I need to pass to have it correctly identify the...
<[tla]> ...gfx chip?
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: nope
<bod_> sureshot,   sudo mk dir /var/www/newfolder/newfolder2/newfolder3     (you get the idea) sudo mk dir  meaning sudo make directory
<bod_> Pici, ??
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: then ls .Skype
<acee1234> why cannot linux be stable
<bloody`> it is
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if there is something whose name resembles a lock file
<bod_> Pici, you said you dont have access to gconf-editor   what would you look for if you had it?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> delete it :)
<lesshaste> are there lots of ubuntu variant channels?
<bod_> yes
<bloody`> linux mint is very nice
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: okay
<sureshot> bod ty man i thought it couldnt be done outside home dir
<solar_george> <lesshaste> YES
<bod_> sureshot, you can do anything you want if you know how,.,.;~) glad i could help
<lesshaste> solar_george: how do I get a list?
<bod_> lesshaste, are you using xchat?
<lesshaste> bod_: yes
<solar_george> <lesshaste> maybe somewhere on the wiki or help.ubuntu.com
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: what then?
<bod_> lesshaste, server-->join chanel-->retrieve channel list
<acee1234> pike: im just gonna reformat again make an image and have it restore to that image every week or something to keep it working
<gnychis> what's the best way to install firefox3 in ubuntu?
<bod_> acee1234, radical
<wolfsoft> hi all
<bod_> gnychis, through apt
<bod_> !hi | wolfsoft
<ubot3> wolfsoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<acee1234> bod_: alternative?
<bod_> acee1234, whats the problem?
<cjones> what is the command to see what processes are using resorces
<[tla]> ^any ideas anyone?
<lesshaste> bod_: thx :)
<DRebellion> cjones, top for the most heavy, ps aux for all
<bloody`> cjones: top
<EvilBro> I realize this is off-topic, but I am getting desperate (and we all know ubuntu-people know a lot :) )  ... does anyone know the title of that clip from back in the day with the dancing girls with the shirts that had words of the song on them? (this was the only thing in the picture.)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: if you search the error message on google
<bod_> !ot | EvilBro    sorry couldnt resist it
<ubot3> EvilBro    sorry couldnt resist it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cjones> thanks all
<acee1234>  bod_: i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? did net stat didnt find any issues there another symptom is azureus take about 5 min to start
<solar_george> <gnychis>  its in the backports
<gnychis> bod_: I don't think it has the latest beta though
<bloody`> !wtf | evilbro
<ubot3> evilbro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rio> hi, can i use an usb stick with a key to unlock a slot of my crypted ubuntu installation?
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: oh
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how long should the installer (x86_64) take to partition an entire 500GB drive (SATA)?
<bod_> gnychis, then search google for firefox, then download the linux deb
<bloody`> modulizer: not long at all
<rio> i dont know if there is a script for loading the key from external media in ubuntus initrd
<Moduliz0r> really? it's been stuck at 5% for ages
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: seems
<bod_> acee1234, ah, im no good with networks and ports and all that,.,.sorry,.,. u could try in #kubuntu and ask about ktorrent
<Moduliz0r> creating an ext3 partition for /
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: seems like a permissions problem
<bloody`> modulizer: id say its broken
<Le-Chuck_ITA> check the ownership of .Skype
<Moduliz0r> :(
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: what does that mean?
<sureshot> bod: i get and error  sudo: mk:command not found
<Moduliz0r> is this #ubuntu-unregged?
<rsk> Moduliz0r: no
<Moduliz0r> thats good then ^^
<rsk> o/
<acee1234> bod_: no one is answering me so far been asking for 3 days
<Sinnerman> why do my init scripts all invoke nvidia-kernel? i've got an ATI graphics card.
<bod_> sureshot, sorry, its    mkdir             no space
<bod_> acee1234, sorry,.,. not sure
<BeCkY> Sinnerman: hii
<Moduliz0r> Sinnerman: have you had anb nvidia before?
<DRebellion> acee1234, try portscanning yourself
<Moduliz0r> an*
<acee1234> bod_: seems more time effective to just reinstall the os takes about 45 min
<acee1234> DRebellion: with what
<Sinnerman> Moduliz0r no, it's a laptop, has always had ATI.
<bloody`> sinnerman: could be nvidia ethernet or chipset
<DRebellion> acee1234, sudo nmap -A localhost
<sureshot> bod: ahh oki will try again
<bod_> acee1234, but a fix is more usefull,. i know the irritating feeling
<DRebellion> !info nmap | acee1234
<Moduliz0r> Sinnerman:is it working ok?
<ubot3> acee1234: nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-2 (gutsy), package size 759 kB, installed size 2696 kB
<Sinnerman> bloody` not likely. Moduliz0r yeah, everything's working fine.
<bloody`> sinnerman: run lspci and see if anything is using nv or nvidia driver
<Moduliz0r> Sinnerman: I have no idea why :P but if it's working alright, it can't be that bad
<bod_> lol,.,.. too true
<sureshot> bod: good worked fine now
<iter> anyone know where the "monitor resolution settings" applet keeps its conf ?
<bod_> sureshot, good stuff
<M0nk3Eee> hi all, can someone give me some advice.  I currently have ubuntu gutsy installed on an hard disk and i want to move the install to a raid+1 configuration, i have installed the new disks and used the text installer to install the new system onto the raid partitions.  All seems to work find however now i need to restore my old system (on the old harddisk) to the new raid+1 config.  i guess restoring the /home will be fine.  Is there anything i shhould look ou
<Sinnerman> Moduliz0r bloody` i was just wondering why it was there. and if i could zap it.
<bloody`> iter: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iter> bloody`: not in hardy
<bloody`> does for me
<Sinnerman> bloody` lspci didn't turn anything nv-related.
<Moduliz0r> Sinnerman: Hopefully someone knows :) [i don't hehe]
<bod_> iter, hardy probs in #ubuntu+1 please
<bloody`> sinner: idk then. leave it be?
<acee1234> DRebellion: another problem i get the following on anything i try to install like nmap subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bloody`> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sinnerman> bloody` in fact a lot of the devices seem to be using ATI chipsets of one denomination or other.
<bod_> acee1234, it sounds like you have a very screwed up system
<azexian> can someone help me with a usb issue? I'm getting device offlined, althought device is fine, seems to work during boot, but then fail (with that error) before getting to the gui
<axillaa> Im trying to get Tor but lines like "deb     http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor <DISTRIBUTION> main" doesn't make much sense, anyone know a good readme for getting and installing new programs in Ubuntu?
<Moduliz0r> anyone know why the Installer might be stuck at 5% creating an ext3 partition for /? (it's a 500GB SATA drive)
<bod_> axillaa, is the app in synaptic?
<bod_> Moduliz0r, random crash?
<acee1234> DRebellion: Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0
<axillaa> bod_: No idea
<Moduliz0r> bod_: it's not crashed
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: what now?!
<bod_> axillaa, always check synaptic first
<bod_> Moduliz0r, not crashed but stuck,.,. ok,. well its stuck then
<Moduliz0r> bod_: it's just at 5%, it's not lagging up everything
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<bod_> kill it, try again
<Moduliz0r> spose ill leave it on for a bit longer to see
<Le-Chuck_ITA> becky
<sfears> i've accidentally removed the top panel on my second display.  I've tried running gnome-panel but it doesn't bring it back.  In gconf-editor apps/panel/toplevels there seems to be a missing top_panel_screen1.  How do i add that back in there
<bod_> yer, im impatient thiough ;~)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: ls -lad .Skype
<axillaa> bod_: Synaptic? ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: (or open a file manager, show hidden files, right click and see "permissions" :) )
<bod_> sfears, right click on the bottom panel, then choose new panel
<bod_> !synaptic | axillaa
<ubot3> axillaa: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sfears> i did that bod_ but it doesn't bring back the applications & places etc
<axillaa> Thank you.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: in the end, if you can afford loosing your current config (i.e., if you remember your username and password), just remove or rename the .Skype dir and launch skype again
<bod_> sfears, then right click on the empty new panel, then add to panel,. then choose the things that were there originally
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then it will be recreated properly
<azexian> can someone help me with this: scsi: dvice offlined - not ready after error recovery, this comes up if I boot with my memory stick inserted, if I don't do this, then it doesn't get as far, I think it might actually be working, and then failing during boot.
<oxigen> hey something is downloading on my system, i have no idea what, how do i check what's downloading/uploading? what tools do i need to check this?
<[tla]> is it possible to do an install with a text interface rather than a gui using the live cd?
<sfears> i'm not sure of the location of applications & places etc
<bod_> [tla], you need the text installer cd
<ltcabral> im getting the error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device, when trying to open a video with MPlayer, can anyone help me fix that?
<M0nk3Eee> Any ideas guy, google is not being much help
<azexian> ltcabral: rigth click on mplayer, and click video, and change the device, play around, one of them will work =)
<azexian> ltcabral: *right
<ltcabral> thx
<[tla]> bod_: as i cant find out what magic i need to pass to the os boot to make it see the Intel 830 MG gfx chip I guess I don't have much choice! :(
<sfears> is there a way i can text edit the gconf-editor?
<azexian> Moduliz0r: when you say crash, do you mean it freezes, or just doesn't seem to do anything? why not try running it from shell, you might see the error then
<sfears> or is the gconf-editor a compilation of all the .conf files?
<Moduliz0r> Doesn't seem to do anything
<Moduliz0r> its at 5%
<zedster> bazhang: you on??
<speedhunt3r> hey can someone help me fix the reso on my monitor? I took my pc to my friend's place and the monitor is giving some problems
<^u^> oxigen, in a terminal   netstat -tup
<bod_> [tla], what goes wrong with the install graphic way?
<zedster> speedhunt3r: please give more information
<oxigen> ^u^ thanks!
<azexian> Moduliz0r: well it is quite a big drive, if it's already partitioned, then it's ok to cancel, just don't want to cancel it in the middle of a partition, but that step is earlier I think...
<^u^> k
<bod_> !elaborate | speedhunt3r
<ubot3> speedhunt3r: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sureshot> bod: what command is or copy files instead of move it? and can i copy the hole catalogue with files inside?
<azexian> can someone help me with this: scsi: dvice offlined - not ready after error recovery, this comes up if I boot with my memory stick inserted, if I don't do this, then it doesn't get as far, I think it might actually be working, and then failing during boot.
<[tla]> bod_: screen whites out or goes multicolour garbage when gnome starts
<Moduliz0r> It's 500GB, how long do you reckon it should take ?
<acee1234>  bod_: i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? did net stat didnt find any issues there another symptom is azureus take about 5 min to start. or vote for reformat?
<speedhunt3r> zedster, I was using SyncMaster Regular CRT now i'm plugged into a SyncMaster 932B
<bod_> sureshot, sudo cp    is copy     sudo cp -r    is copy recursively  meaning it will copy the entire directory and all child directories
<forsakensoul> is there a way to copy from shell only the visible folders without the hidden ones ?
<sureshot> bod:thx a lot
<Sinnerman> what script calls networkmanager and/or sets up the network at boot time?
<forsakensoul> only the visible files from one folder to another
<bod_> acee1234, vote format 1
<Yacci> how do i change the keybordlayout in the loginscreen?
<zedster> speedhunt3r: I don't know monitor settings by model, but try to change them using screen resolution tool
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: ..
<bod_> [tla], are you using a graphics card?
<azexian> Moduliz0r: GNU/Linux tends to be very fast at formating drives, you might want to use gparted manualy, (e.g system --> admin --> gparted) to partition, and then run it, if that doesn't work you could go even further with either a gparted live cd, which tends to work, or try fdisk, and mkfs.ext3 (or whatever you are formating it as)
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: and..
<offload> I just installed an ati rage 128 pro ultra tf into a machine already installed with 7.10 but can't get the native ati driver to work.  Could you help me with this please?
<zedster> or did you change the settings in X.conf?
<bod_> !who | zedster
<ubot3> zedster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<forsakensoul> how can i copy only the visible files in a directory without copying the hidden files in shell
<forsakensoul> or do I have to copy them one by one
<forsakensoul> ?
<Moduliz0r> ill give it one more "normal" try and see what happens, I'll consider my options if that phails
<[tla]> bod_: its an on-board chip in a laptop; Intel 830MG
<acee1234> bod_: reformatting gave os image to the dog to play with
<azexian> Moduliz0r: ok
<bod_> [tla], ah, looks like text based for you im afraid
<[tla]> bod_: ;)
<invalidsyntax> when i change my screen resolution it doesnt take in to affect?
<bod_> acee1234, lol,.,. lucky dog,.,. you should call him tux2
<bod_> ;~)
<zedster> anyone install gnome 2.22 yet?
<acee1234> bod_: his name is Demosthenes
<bod_> invalidsyntax, try running      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<offload> 2.20.1 here
<invalidsyntax> ok bod brb
<bod_> acee1234, wow, thats a mouthfull
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: I am not following, sorry :) Can you just close any running skype, move .Skype out of the way, and retry?
<forsakensoul> how can i copy only the visible files in a directory without copying the hidden files in shell
<forsakensoul> ?
<offload> I just installed an ati rage 128 pro ultra tf into a machine already installed with 7.10 but can't get the native ati driver to work.  Does anyone know where I can start trouble shooting this??
<sfears> how do i find the location of the configuration file being edited in the gconf-editor?
<cl3tUs> Hello Everyone.  I'm trying to find the "config.gz" file.  Where is that located?
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: like uninstall it?
<offload> I've tried looking up a few how tos but they didn't seem to work.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no
<Moduliz0r> its all fail, gparted is just sat there eating a cake and telling me that it's scanning all devices...
<bod_> forsakensoul, check the man page for cp   there may be an exclude parameter,. then exclude anything starting with .
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: open a file manager, show hidden files
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: in your home directory (not Desktop, home!)
<craig1709> How can I resolve resolve hostnames for my other Ubuntu systems, from my Ubuntu system?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: you'll see a .Skype directory, which is a normal directory like all any other :)
<BeCkY> uhhhhhhhhhh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: take that directory and MOVE it on your desktop so that it's no longer in the way
<cl3tUs> Where can I find the config.gz file?
<BeCkY> Le-Chuck_ITA: to be honest, I have no idea what you're talking about!
<bod_> BeCkY, run this command      sudo mv /home/BeCkY/.skype /home/becky/Desktop
<cl3tUs> I'm following an article that tells me to copy that from my computer to my server, then back down to my computer...but I can't even find it.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: do you know what a "folder" or "directory" is at all?
<cl3tUs> It says that it's in /proc/config.gz, but it's not there.
<BeCkY> nope xD
<bod_> Le-Chuck_ITA, keep it friendly
<bod_> ;~)
<azexian> can someone help me with this: scsi: dvice offlined - not ready after error recovery, this comes up if I boot with my memory stick inserted, if I don't do this, then it doesn't get as far, I think it might actually be working, and then failing during boot.
<acee1234> whats a good imaging or reverting program so i dont have to download 150 updates everything something goes wrong?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bod_:  I will :)
<bod_> Le-Chuck_ITA, suggest this channel #ubuntu-classroom
<invalidsyntax> bod do i need to reboot after i run it
<bod_> just restart x invalidsyntax
<invalidsyntax> how
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BeCkY: if you don't know what a folder or directory is, and you have your interface in english, then skype is a second step. Learn the basics first. However, these are the basics in ubuntu, mac and windows - the concept is the same
<bod_> BeCkY, what is your username on your computer?
<invalidsyntax> log out?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bod_: you did that already :)
<ks> 2 physical processors and 8 logical means i have dual quadcore, right ?
<bod_> invalidsyntax, yer
<BeCkY> bod_: rebecca
<bod_> Le-Chuck_ITA, what is it?
<bod_> ok
<bod_> gimme a sec
<bod_> Le-Chuck_ITA, whats the name of the skype folder ? case sensitive?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<offload> I just installed an ati rage 128 pro ultra tf into a machine already installed with 7.10 but can't get the native ati driver to work.  Does anyone know where I can start trouble shooting this?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> .Skype
<bod_> ok ty
<gi2k15> How can I remove a directory and all of its contents using the terminal?
<sfears> how do i find the location of the configuration file being edited in the gconf-editor?
<bod_> BeCkY, type this EXACT comand              sudo mv /home/rebecca/.Skype /home/rebecca/.Skype.old
<BeCkY> okay
<bod_> gi2k15, sudo rm -rf /file/you/want/removed
<r00t_> Okay, how would I remove all the drivers for my Broadcom wireless card?
<gi2k15> bod_, ty
<sfears> keep in mind how close the / key is to the enter key
<sfears> woops.. there goes a root folder
<bod_> gi2k15, be carefull,.,. never run this command      rm -rf /*
<bod_> lol
<cl3tUs> What does that do bod_?
<gi2k15> auehuahea
<cl3tUs> I'm a Linux noob.
<BeCkY> bod_: it says "mv: cannot stat `/home/rebecca/.Skype': No such file or directory"
<gi2k15> I'll keep that in mind, thx
<[tla]> bod_: I found a web page that suggests the i810 driver should work.  Do I just give F6 on the install page "vga=i810" to use it?
<bod_> cl3tUs, removes your root folder and everything downwards    eg    EVERYTHING
<stdin> bod_: do not even jokingly post that here
<cl3tUs> ooooo
<cl3tUs> bod_, I'd hate to learn that the hard way.
<bod_> stdin, read better,. i didnt suggest it
<sfears> rm (remove) -rf (no mater what) / (root folder) * (every file)
<bod_> [tla], no idea,. sorry
<stdin> bod_: prefixing with "don't run this" is still posting it
<bod_> BeCkY, open a file browser then press     ctrl+h                 find a folder that looks like  .skype
<bod_> stdin, telling people not to run it is better then them accidently running it,.,. i think telling them about a leathel command is a good thing,. do you disagree?
<pike_> BeCkY: bear in mind everything is case sensitive
<acee1234> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<BeCkY> pike_: I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. I have no idea about comps
<bod_> !who | acee1234
<ubot3> acee1234: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cl3tUs> Can any of you help me find the "config.gz" file?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys, I have this problem with tracker: I search files, it finds it but it does not show the list, only the number of matches
<stdin> bod_: yes, posing it in a channel where people are used to run commands they see is bad. many people in here will run a command just to see what it does
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is in tracker GUIs
<jchamm> !tab
<ubot3> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<invalidsyntax> ty bod it worked
<acee1234> which is more stable ubuntu or kubuntu
<bod_> BeCkY, just listen carefully to me,.,.   open the thing you use to find foolders, then press    ctrl+h    look for a file called   .skype      tell me the exact name of the file
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I run a tracker-search in the terminal I can actually see the files
<manatatas> hi, Ican someone tell
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this drives me nuts :)
<sfears> is there a way to search a specific file format for an instance of a phrase inside it? example  (ls *.conf | grep top_panel_screen > home/sfears/Desktop/outputtextfile)
<pike_> BeCkY: bod_ try this then ls | grep -i skype| xargs -i mv {} {}-bak     ;-)
<Zergiu> Le-Chuck_ITA: are you from spain?
<bod_> stdin, but i told them what it does,.,. what if someone told them to run it tomorrow, if they didnt listen to me, they would be without a root folder
<manatatas> Hi, can anybody tell me how to search for files in ubuntu 7.10?
<bod_> pike_, did you not read her saying she knows nothing of comps ;~),. i think that will confuse,.,. wortha try though
<bod_> manatatas, locate filename
<stdin> bod_: it doesn't matter, never post it here or in any other #*buntu* channel
<cl3tUs> Manatatas, what are you searching for?  I am a noob, but I know you can navigate to a folder and do a "ls" or a "locate <filename>"
<carrera> why doesn't the orange bar show on my screen as ubuntu 7.10 is loading??
<manatatas> I'm also noob, lol.. how do you search for files, like in windews?
<gi2k15> Strange, I reinstalled Wine, but now the Wine menu in Applications is not showing. Any ideas?
<bod_> stdin, i disagree someone asked me how to do something, the answer closely resembled a millacious command,.,. i warned them of the malicious command,.,. i will post that command when i see nescasery
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, why doesn't the orange bar show on my screen as ubuntu 7.10 is loading??
<Vlet> So, I have an intruder. There's a process running called 'crond' and I can't seem to find the binary for it using locate, find, or whereis... any suggestions?
<manatatas> bod_ locate uses comand line right?
<stdin> bod_: this is not my opinion, this is channel policy
<bod_> manatatas, yes
<manatatas> is there any gui way?
<heymr> how would I scan a network to see what samba shares I can mount?
<bod_> stdin, ok, well il bare that in mind thanks
<heymr> any ideas?
<zedster> carrera: make sure you have the splash screen installed
<sfears> is there a way to search a specific file format for an instance of a phrase inside it? example  (ls(not sure what goes there instead of ls) *.conf | grep top_panel_screen > /home/sfears/Desktop/outputtextfile)
<bod_> carrera, you may need to add fbcon to a module file,.,. lemme find the link
<manatatas> bod_ is there any gui way to search for files, like in windows?
<sfears> manatatas, under your places menu at the top of the screen
<bod_> carrera, you want the second post -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454392&page=3
<bod_> manatatas, not sure
<swk_> e ai marotão!
<dr4kk4r> sera a tutti
<swk_> tutti ladre
<bod_> language?>
<bod_> ?
<swk_> guarani
<bod_> !guarani
<ubot3> Factoid guarani not found
<who_was> for some reason im not getting any DHCP offers and dmesg gives the error: [  651.704119] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready when i do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<heymr> how would I scan a network to see what samba shares I can mount?
<bod_> swk_, any others?
<heymr> or however it works.. to see folders I can get into with samba
<swk_> uahuahuah
<swk_> portuguese
<odder> !pt
<ubot3> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bod_> !portuguese
<ArrPirate> is there a way to add stickynote-style annotations to PDFs inside ubuntu? I've found a program, xournal, that allows me to write on top of a pdf like I was writing on paper with a pen or sending it through a type writer, but I can't find anything to let me do stickynote style annotations like I can in Windows or you can in Mac OS X
<chris____> hi, can someone help me with my BIND setup running 7.10 server?
<manatatas> sfears, thx.. is there a way i could manualy run this program using command line?
<RoAkSoAx> chris____: try #ubuntu-server
<chris____> okay, thanks
<sfears> ls | grep (file name)
<bod_> manatatas, the command that launches that app is             gnome-search-tool
<sfears> nope.. that's only for folders
<bod_> sfears, locate filename
<sfears> find | grep (filename)
<xb3rt> I just tried installing wine and ran an apt-get update afterwards and got this error    W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<mad_max02> Is there anyone here that uses something similar to Autocad ???  I need a program with which I can do all my work as in autocad.
<Vlet> ask google :)
<xb3rt> or jeeves
<manatatas> thanks bod_ & sfear
<bod_> jeeves turned bad about a year ago
<xb3rt> i know :-)
<bod_> np ;~)
<oxigen> mad_max02: try blender
<bod_> i hate the new ask page
<sfears> varicad.. i'm not sure if it's open source
<bod_> blender ftw!!
<xb3rt> jeeves turned bad once google came out
<mad_max02> oxigen did u use blender ?
<sfears> it's not
<ltcabral> my compiz-fusion seems to be installed... how can i add the manager to my preferences list??
<oxigen> mad_max02: yes
<sfears> qcad
<SRabbelier> Heya, I'm running the offical Ubuntu VMWare but after doing an update I'm now getting this error msg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2026344f
<mad_max02> oxigen, and did it really replace autocad ?
<tomvolek_> Hi all,  I have a small network of Linux boxes, whats a good backup package wich can do incremental backups ?
<sfears> looks like it doesn't have 3d support mad_max02
<oxigen> mad_max02: in my case yes
<r00t__> tomvolek_, I like Keep
<odder> xb3rt: have you tried wgetting the key from http://winehq.org/site/download-deb ?
<mad_max02> I just came up on program named CYCAS
<oxigen> mad_max02: it depends what you need
<mad_max02> well I use it for architecture
<tomvolek_> root what is that ?
<sureshot> bod: i copied dir with files to /var/www but it says i dont have any permissions to view the content, can i change the permission and permanent?
<bod_> !root | tomvolek_
<tomvolek_> where can i readup on it...  can I schedule backups with it
<ubot3> tomvolek_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ltcabral> should i download the ati drivers by the restricted drivers or manualy?
<sfears> is there a way to search a specific file format for an instance of a phrase inside it? example  (ls(not sure what goes there instead of ls) *.conf | grep top_panel_screen > /home/sfears/Desktop/outputtextfile)
<oxigen> mad_max02: well, it's a 'must try' application if you are architect
<Itaku> someone hacked my comp i want to find out who did and and i want them in jail
<Itaku> how do i find out who did it?
<nobody_> hi
<DRebellion> Itaku, first explain what happened.
<bod_> sureshot, yer    sudo chmod 777     but that is completely insecure, ask the channel what permissions you should use, tell them what you will be using he files for,.,. probably you want 755
<cl3tUs> Itaku...is this a business or personal?
<mad_max02> oxigen, blender is 3d content creation app
<Itaku> personal
<mad_max02> oxigen, can it replace autocad ?
<nobody_> peoplez du u no how to format ext. hdd on ubuntu?
<tomvolek_> r00t_   what is the package u were talking about ?
<Starnestommy> Itaku: how did they hack it?
<ltcabral> how can i transform my icon bar like this screenshot??? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=71995&file1=71995-1.jpeg&file2=71995-2.jpeg&file3=&name=Mac4Lin+ver.0.4+Emerald+Theme
<Itaku> they used sshd and hacked my comp and deleted all files in / except dev lib proc sys tmp usr and var
<nobody_> how to format drive in ubuntu ?plzZ
<Itaku> and im pissed off to hell about this
<oxigen> mad_max02: well, try it man.
<renfrew> this is prolly waaaay off topic but does anyone know of a deluge setup tutorial similar to the azureus wiki?
<odder> ltcabral: without looking on the URL I can say you'd just need to install Mac4Lin
<Itaku> all my photos are gone
<ltcabral> haha thx
<tomvolek_>  Hi all,  I have a small network of Linux boxes, whats a good backup package wich can do incremental backups ?
<Itaku> i want them in fedral prison
<DRebellion> nobody_, mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdXX
<Vlet> Itaku: probably ain't gonna happen
<nobody_> itaku, hmm u still have memories :) so move on hmm is like water
<DRebellion> renfrew, just ask a question here or in #deluge
<Itaku> but my comp was hacked
<Itaku> against the law
<renfrew> nobody_ you need to have partition editor installed... sudo apt-get install gparted... then use it on the unmounted volume to repartition and formet it
<Itaku> i want them in jail
<Vlet> Well, life's hard
<Itaku> when i try to start my comp i get Error 15
<sureshot> bod : why does it work when i m dir and copy files but i dont get permission to look in dir when i copy a complete dir
<odder> ltcabral: there is a whole bunch of ways to change your GNOME appearance into something more macish
<Starnestommy> Itaku: did they log in as root or another user?
<CarlFK> anyone have a URL for setting up routing (not nat, just routing)
<Pici> Itaku: we cant help you with legal issues.
<Itaku> i think root cuz they deleted everything
<genii> Itaku: Examine the auth.log or archived ones in /var/log for ssh logins from foreign addresses, then look up the ip/block abd report to abuse@whoeverowns it along with the log adjusted for GMT
<cl3tUs> Itaku, people's computers are hacked every single day.  Each person wants justice.
<nobody_> renfrew, thanksS
<DRebellion> Itaku, then you have no way of finding out (unless your router keeps logs)
<CarlFK> it should be 'easy' but .. it;s all setup, and it aint routing.
<renfrew> didn't know there was a deluge lol... been off IRC for ages.. thx DRebellion
<hzu_> on ubuntu, if I start up a game (say urt or scummvm) and put it in fullscreen it doesn't actually become fullscreen, it just slaps on a black border. what is causing this and how do I fix it ?
<cl3tUs> Best advice is to always save an external backup.
<Itaku> uh
<tomvolek_>  Hi all,  I have a small network of Linux boxes, whats a good backup package wich can do incremental backups ?
<ltcabral> odder: well its not exactly "machish" what i want... ive seen this icon bar style in some other screenshots
<Itaku> they deleted /var/log
<fzywzy> Hi all
<Odd-rationale> Itaku: How were they able to do that? And how can I prevent that happening to my computer? (shudders)
<Itaku> i dont know
<Itaku> its just gone
<Pici> Itaku: Had you enabled the root user? were you using simple passwords? if you had ssh enabled and all of that theres really nothing thats Ubuntu's fault there.
<hzu_> on ubuntu, if I start up a game (say urt or scummvm) and put it in fullscreen it doesn't actually become fullscreen, it just slaps on a black border. what is causing this and how do I fix it ?
<genii> Itaku: Then your recorse there is contact your ISP and ask for records of the times in question
<Soal_Reap> im new to ubuntu and just installed server from CD - but cant seem to SU keeps saying login incorrect.
<genii> *recourse
<Vlet> Use better passwords, and don't use untrusted software
<MtJB> ubuntu is not secure?
<Taggard> Can anyone recommend a way to remove all X window apps on a machine, or most? This is for gnome
<DRebellion> MtJB, ubuntu is perfectly secure. he used bad passwords and enabled root (bad idea)
<genii> MtJB: Any system is as secure as it's passwords
<Itaku> i use trusted software like mirc pidgin and shit but he hacked through sshd
<cl3tUs> MtJB, from wat I've seen, Ubuntu is secure, it's waht the user allows and doesn't allow.
<DRebellion> Itaku, how do you know it was sshd?
<Itaku> sorry for my language but im just pissed
<Pici> !language | Itaku
<ubot3> Itaku: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DASPRiD> DRebellion, really bad idea o.0
<Itaku> cuz there was no other way
<nobody_> ^Itaku: ur system will be always hacked hmmm till one day u realise that there is far more advanced system around u hmm and there is nothing to lose :)
<Odd-rationale> So Itaku's case can only happen if the hacker/cracker has the root passwd?
<DRebellion> !root  | Soal_Reap
<ubot3> Soal_Reap: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genii> Itaku: Next time remap ssh to some other port than 22
<MtJB> at toorcon, they told me not having a root account was more secure
<Itaku> he'll nmap me
<oxigen> Itaku: can you post your broken password here? :P
<Vlet> Itaku: You probably didn't have a very good password. If it were done by someone who really knew what they were doing, they wouldn't have wiped your system; they would have used it.
<Starnestommy> Odd-rationale: the root password or the password of a user with sudo access
<nobody_> OSlife
<Pici> Itaku: Had you enabled your root account?
<Itaku> yes
<cl3tUs> Itaku, how do you know it's a he?  Is this someone you know that did this to you to get you mad?
<Itaku> he used to be my friend
<Odd-rationale> Starnestommy: ok, I think i'm safe then... :-D
<Itaku> now hes hacking me to hell
<Pici> Itaku: We explain in many places that we don't support that.
<renfrew> thanks for the help.. RL calls ;)
<sureshot> do i have to change permission when i copy dir with files inside to /var/www ?
<Pici> !noroot | Itaku
<ubot3> Itaku: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<cl3tUs> So it sounds like an old friend stabbed you in the back with info that you may have shared with him and now you want top level punishment.
<DASPRiD> o0.0
<fzywzy> I have a problem and wonder if anyone can help...I am trying to run ubuntu on my mac using parallels desktop.  When it tries to install, the screen rez flickers back and forth between settings and then tells me, after a few times, that it can't resolve the problem.....any suggestions?
<cl3tUs> That isn't supported here...that I know of...
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SRabbelier> hey, I think my main problem is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22d3c3cc (that is, ttf-opensymbol  cant' finish configurating), what could be the solve?
<cl3tUs> That sounds like a civil court thing.
<Pici> cl3tUs: correct
<Odd-rationale> So can anyone ssh into my computer?
<Itaku> hell i want him executed but i know that isnt going to happen
<zedster> Itaku: run firestarter
<Itaku> Odd-rationale: as long as you didnt install sshd no
<DRebellion> Odd-rationale, only if you enable sshd
<nobody_> whatabout REVOLUTION lol
<sureshot> Pici: do i have to change permission when i cp - r  a directory?
<nobody_> root: freedom lol
<Odd-rationale> DRebellion: How would I know?
<Starnestommy> Odd-rationale: they would need the password of a user with ssh access
<jsz> sureshot: use cp -ar
<ltcabral> is it safe to install my at graphic card driver by the restricted drivers manager?
<nobody_> what is the key
<Itaku> god damnit this sucks
<genii> sureshot: To preserve permissions while copying use -p
<DRebellion> Odd-rationale, if you haven't installed it, don't worry
<Odd-rationale> Starnestommy: Ah, so password is the key. ok. I use diceware :)
<nobody_> is running lol
<zedster> ltcabral: yes that just means its not open source
<genii> sureshot: Or -a for archive as jsz suggests
<DASPRiD> Odd-rationale, simply only allow ssh-acces via public-key-auth and forbidd password auth
<nobody_> thanx for help , hmm yo , and c u all in lol
<Soal_Reap> ive looked at the page and tried sudo still asks for password and then gives a sendmail 'failed to open /etc/postfix/main.cf'
<jsz> genii: right. it saves permission too.
<Odd-rationale> DASPRiD: ok Thanks guys.
<sureshot> jsz and genii :oki will try ty
<fzywzy> anyone?
<jsz> sureshot: use -p key =)
<cl3tUs> I need some help from anyone willing to help me with an odd issue.
<Seveas> !anyone | cl3tUs
<ubot3> cl3tUs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jsz> ryg9I: hi! where R U from? ;)
<Seveas> !u | jsz
<ubot3> jsz: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<cl3tUs> ubot3, I did...about 3 times and nobody assisted.
<ubot3> cl3tUs: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MtJB>    /change nick of ubot3 to anal1
<jsz> :-[
<cl3tUs> LOL
<cl3tUs> Yes!
<fzywzy> ok, I'll try again....
<fzywzy> I have a problem and wonder if anyone can help...I am trying to run ubuntu on my mac using parallels desktop.  When it tries to install, the screen rez flickers back and forth between settings and then tells me, after a few times, that it can't resolve the problem.....any suggestions?
<Haden> That was awesome.
<balle> a hoy hoy
<fzywzy> hmmm....am i not asking my question in the right way, or...
<^u^> fzywzy, it's about the mac in a linux channel...
<balle> can anyone tell me what my problem is with the GAIM IM? im running on 6.06
<fzywzy> well, i understand, but im trying to run ubuntu on it
<fzywzy> i thought that was relevant
<CaBa> balle: the ubuntu gaim packages suck ever since... compile the newest version from www.pidgin.im
<^u^> fzywzy, is the hardware even supported?
<Seveas> balle, or upgrade to a recent ubuntu version, which has pidgin already :)
<fzywzy> unsure...don't know how to tell  (new to linux)
<sjbrown> what key is "lower enter"?
<sjbrown> is that the keypad Enter key?
<^u^> fzywzy, did the live cd run ok?
<CaBa> Seveas: as i said... the gaim/pidgin packages in ubuntu are barely usable
<Seveas> CaBa, bollocks.
<balle> caba thx ;)
<Seveas> in ubuntu 6.06 perhaps, but that's old stuff :)
<Seveas> the ubuntu 7.10 packages are perfectly fine
<lordleemo> CaBa: whats wrong with pidgin ?
<fzywzy> acually, i didn't try that....the install cd gives me the option to boot from disk, should i try that first?  will it make a difference?
<CaBa> lordleemo: nothing is wrong with pidgin. but with the ubuntu packages ;)
<balle> what core should i choose in pidgin, i'm running ubuntu 6.06
<Soal_Reap> hrm.. everytime i try the sudo cmd i keep getting 'sendmail: faital: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: no such file or dir'  tried to reconfigure postfix but get same error everytime
<lordleemo> CaBa: must be your problem mate mine here is perfectly fine
<^u^> !hardware | fzywzy
<ubot3> fzywzy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CaBa> Seveas: if you are using the feisty / gutsy pidgin you dont know what you are missing ;)
<Seveas> Soal_Reap, if main.cf is missing and postfix is installed: apt-get install --reinstall --force-confmiss postfix
<fzywzy> thanks ubot, i'll try that
<cicco> hi everyone
<cicco> i have a problem with dsp
<Soal_Reap> ok ill try that
<Seveas> CaBa, running gutsy and hardy, I don't see a difference between them
<lordleemo> CaBa: gutsy pidgin is tops pal
<reikalusikka> I removed kde and some libraries accidently, how do I get those libraries back?
<balle> hmm, any reccomendations an an all purpous IM client for ubuntu?
<Seveas> balle, pidgin
<zedster> reikalusikka:  sudo apt-get kde* ?
<mneptok> balle: Pidgin?
<Seveas> balle, or kopete if you use kde
<zedster> reikalusikka: sorry, sudo apt-get install kde*
<CaBa> balle: pidgin is perfectly fine... if you are confused, pidgin is the new name of gaim
<balle> yea i know, pidgin but what dl should i do?
<Emilian> is it a ecurity risk if as a user I can see /etc/passwd on a server?
<Emilian> * security
<reikalusikka> zedster: But I don't want to install kde
<balle> @caba yea, but what DL should i take
<cicco> yesterday i was playing at enemy territory and everything worked..sound too..then while using tuxguitar i started to have problems with audio, installed alsa-oss and rebooted...now after a few reboots enemy territory keeps telling me that can't map /dev/dsp...what can i do
<Seveas> Emilian, no, it's even a requirement that that file is world readable
<CaBa> balle: if you dont know what kind of computer you have you should probably not use it ;)
<genii> balle: pidgin is in repositories, no downloading needed
<zedster> reikalusikka: what are you trying to do, I misunderstood then
<CaBa> genii: not in the dapper reps ^^
<balle> @caba i do but no ubuntu DL is listet
<kingrayray> balle, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Seveas> balle, then go for debian
<genii> CaBa: Ah, this is true
<kingrayray> :P
<Soal_Reap> says --force-confmiss is not understood
<balle> THX!
<Polygon89> Hello, what program would i use to check the SMART status of my hard drive? i think its dying but i want to make sure.
<CaBa> balle: as i said... 'compile' the newest version - to do so you will probably need the source ;)
<reikalusikka> zedster: Some applications don't work now after I removed kde, they worked fine before installing kde
<CaBa> Seveas: afaik there is no deb package on the pidgin site
<reikalusikka> some web applications
<cicco> Polygon89: smartools
<zedster> reikalusikka: ok sudo apt-get build-dep name of package
<genii> balle: A deb of pidgin for 6.06 seems to be found here http://drsjlazar.blogspot.com/2007/05/pidgin-for-dapper.html
<zedster> reikalusikka: you most have dumped some libs you needed
<s0u][ight> /bin/sh: cannot create .tmp_versions/bcm43xx.mod: Directory nonexistent
<s0u][ight> hello how can i fix that?
<Polygon89> Hello, what program would i use to check the SMART status of my hard drive? i think its dying but i want to make sure.
<reikalusikka> zedster: Yeah, but I don't know what I need
<Seveas> s0u][ight, by not using weird shellscripts
<saharsh> show me d setting of gtalk in pidgin
<reikalusikka> that's the problem
<yennes> need help installing boost for python
<zedster> reikalusikka: it should tell you
<reikalusikka> zedster: oh ok
<yennes> is anyone familiar with boost for python?
<s0u][ight> Seveas, i'm compiling my kernel :|
<zedster> if you know the name of the programs not working ie build-dep firefox
<s0u][ight> it is a make file
<Linux_Freshe1> when i hit DELETE, the folder gets totally erased .. how to stop this behaviour and make the folder to go to trash ?
<bieb> Going to be building an SMTp server running Postfix, Ubuntu Server or Xubuntu?
<rsk> bieb: if you want server only then ubuntu server
<CaBa> genii: well each time some of the providers change the protocoll you need a fix... i dont think some ancient deb from 2005 will make him so lucky ;)
<Odd-rationale> This might be offtopic, but if someone with your root/admin passwd can ssh into your system and have absolute control, is it any easier for them if you are using windows? or about the same. Just curious...
<reikalusikka> zedster: ok I have a problem,0 upgraded, 75 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lordleemo> for pidgin 2.4 latest deb package http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<epic4life> its the same
<bieb> rsk does ubuntu server have X? or is that the difference between the 2?
<reikalusikka> E: Package libsnmp10-dev has no installation candidate
<reikalusikka> E: Failed to process build dependencies
<balle> thx for help, on another note, would it be wise fo rme to update to 7.10 NOW or should i wait a bit?
<Starnestommy> Odd-rationale: harder, unless the windows machine is running vnc, ssh, ot something sililar
<balle> other words: is it very tedious?
<rsk> balle: upgrading to 7.10 now should go fine
<Starnestommy> *or
<balle> thx
<jsz>  /msg nickserv link maxs IRCttNd7C21
<zedster> reikalusikka: ok, seems high, but you may have removed some key libraries while removing kde
<rsk> balle: nah. just gillow the commands
<rsk> jsz: ouf, change that quickly
<Odd-rationale> Starnestommy: hmmm. ok. that is interesting...
<Linux_Freshe1> Q: how to make a folder go to TRASH after hitting DELETE key ? right now i deleted 2 folders using delete key .. they are not there in trash can ..  Q2: also, is there undelete util in ubuntu ? ]
<Starnestommy> jsz: you may want to change your password.  Also, remove the space before the /
<Soal_Reap> tried the apt-get install --reinstall --force-confmiss postfix - says --force-confmiss not understood, tried -force-confmiss postfix says -force must have an =<vaL>.
<nerxgas> how do i mount my firewire external drive, its NTFS
<Starnestommy> Odd-rationale: viruses can also hijack windows accounts
<reikalusikka> zedster: Might have, what should I do?
<zedster> reikalusikka: hit yes and install the 75 files
<CaBa|> rsk: you really recommend him upgrading to gutsy 4 weeks before the next stable release?
<reikalusikka> zedster: I can't that's the problem
<bieb> rsk: does ubuntu server have X? or is that the difference between the 2?
<Linux_Freshe1> Jack_Sparrow:  u there captain ?
<zedster> reikalusikka: explain, what happens?
<jsz> I'll be damned! :(
<reikalusikka> zedster: that what I pasted
<rsk> CaBa|: upgrading usually dosen't break. unless he has modem i wouldnt disagree with upgrading
<nerxgas> my external firewire NTFS volume shows that it is there, when i choose mount, i get a message that says "Cannot mount volume"
<Odd-rationale> Starnestommy: ok. That is good to know. It doesn't make me like linux less, it simply reminds me that no one is immortal... :)
<reikalusikka> I wrote what you said and "php5"
<rsk> bieb: ubuntu server has LAMP and x
<reikalusikka> then it said I need 75 packages and gives an error
<bieb> ok
<bieb> rsk: is there an advantage to having X available on the server?
<rsk> bieb: if you prefer GUI configuration over console configuration then yes
<Linux_Freshe1> Q: how to make a folder go to TRASH after hitting DELETE key ? right now i deleted 2 folders using delete key .. they are not there in trash can ..  Q2: also, is there undelete util in ubuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: Are those files hidden files? e.g. .file
<nesta> #ubuntu-fr
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  nope .. not hidden .. basically movies i have seen .. i accidentally deleted one that i had not seen ..
<odder> Linux_Freshe1: well, afaik there's no possibility to restore such files on the ext3 filesystem, so you've got the answer on your 2nd question
<Linux_Freshe1> odder:  is there a way to pop up a confirmation message when i hit the delete key ?
<Linux_Freshe1> odder:  or  answer to above Q1 ?
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: As for your other question, there is no restore feature in ubuntu *yet*. From what I read, hardy may have this feature. As a side note, kubuntu already has the restore feature.
<CaBa|> odder: well ... if you umount the fs immediately you do have a chance ;)
<odder> CaBa|: yes, that's the only possibility ;>
<odder> Linux_Freshe1: I keep asking Google on Q1
<Linux_Freshe1> odder:  umm .. will give it a go .. brb
<sureshot> I try copy directory with permissions but i get answear cp: omitting directory
<^d4rk^> hii
<Seveas> sureshot, cp -r
<^d4rk^> :D
<Soal_Reap> forget it... gona reinstall without sendmail.... duno how to fix that crap
<sureshot> Seveas: but i have to have permissins do i do cp -pr or?
<Seveas> sureshot, cp -a :)
<sureshot> Seveas: is that with permissions u mean?
<Linux_Freshe1> odder:  nothing much there on google .. people have other problem there that their trash has folders in it but keeps showing it as empty on tooltip
<bernier> Hi, my HDA intel soundcard doesn't work even after following this tut: HdaIntelSoundHowto can someon help me?
<alex-weej> does anybody else only get about 80kB/s from the main ubuntu archive? i used to blitz it...
<drc> Linux_Freshe1:  what app were you using when you deleted the file?
<Seveas> sureshot, yup -- read manpage for details
<rosa> hola?
<sureshot> Seveas: it says retain -a retain archival attributes
<sureshot> isnt that just the structure?
<Seveas> sureshot, that's not on ubuntu then
<eldragon> upgrading from gutsy to hardy alpha6: get the following error: Error authenticating some packages, does anyone know what might be wrong?
<Seveas>        -a, --archive
<Seveas>               same as -dpR
<Linux_Freshe1> drc: Nautilus 2.20.0
<eldragon> upgrading from gutsy to hardy alpha6: get the following error: Error authenticating some packages, does anyone know what might be wrong?
<eldragon> whoops, sorry for taht
<eldragon> im running the command sudo update-manager -d by the way
<odder> Odd-rationale: ext3 manual says there's no way to recover deleted files on ext3
<sureshot> Seveas: oki ty will try
<odder> Odd-rationale: see http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html#undelete
<Sinnerman> how do i find out what process a window belongs to?
<buz> i'm fighting with a nforce sata controller, gutsy tells me the drive times out (used to work on other sata controllers). any way to disable ahci?
<Odd-rationale> odder: Sorry. I meant file sent to ~/.Trash i.e. the traxh bin.
<Odd-rationale> *trash
<vladimir_> гружусь в recovery mode, норм..все загрузилось.. гружусь в обычном - Kernel alive и глохнет :((
<Odd-rationale> !ru | vladimir_
<gaten> im having problems logging into the ubuntu wiki w/ my lauchpad account info. it keeps telling me incorrect password (even after I've changed it)
<ubotu> vladimir_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sureshot> Seveas:good worked:)
<vladimir_> Oh..I'm sorry
<microwaver> Hello, is there anyone who managed to install his ATI RADEON X600 Drivers for Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Soal_Reap>  .. [sudo] password for user: , user is not in the sudoers file.   <--- i only have 1 user and hes not in it...
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  any possibility of changing the nautulus behaviour ? that when i hit delete, files shouldnt disappear totally, they should go to trash can ?
<drc> Linux_Freshe1:  I just tried using the delete key in  Nautilus 2.20.0 and my delete(s) went to the trashcan by default.  I don't<think> I've made any changes to  Nautilus 2.20.0's config, so I wonder why yours didn't
<SpookyET> For some reason when I play music, windows start to freeze from time to time. banshee, rhythmbox, mpd, it does not matter. Is alsa clogging the cpu?
<Achoth> microwaver: Probably, but have you tried Envy?
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: By default they should go to the trashbin. Double ckeck in Edit -> Prefences.
<microwaver> Achoth, how do you mean?
<odder> Linux_Freshe1: well, I'm not using Ubuntu atm, maybe try using gconf-editor?
<Achoth> SpookyET: Is _Windows_ freezing? O.o
<SilverWolf> Hi. Is it just me, or is the default kernel only compiled for uni kernel?
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  i havent ever gone in any prefes  ..  but will double check if u say
<balle> hpw do i gain access to my hda5?
<SilverWolf> uni cpu core
<SilverWolf> :)
<Achoth> microwaver: It's a program, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<drc> Linux_Freshe1:  How was the volume mounted?
<SpookyET> Achoth: yeah. The music is playing
<eldragon> hey, does upgrading to hardy improve battery life on notebooks?
<Odd-rationale> odder: Becuase currently, when you put files into the trash bin, there is no way to restore them to their original locations. Which can be quite a disater if those files was your music collection...
<eldragon> empirically speaking, that is
<microwaver> Achoth, Let me try that. Thanks for the info.
<ThRixXx> !info java
<microwaver> Achoth, can I just get it with the apt-get install?
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in gutsy
<ThRixXx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Achoth> SpookyET: Oh! I thought you meant like Windows XP :P
<Linux_Freshe1> drc:  erm .. not sure .. its 80 gb sata hard drive where i have given 1 gb to swap file and 4 gbs to ubuntu  .. the 4 gbs is formatted to ext3,  the 1 gb is swap, and rest is ntfs windows partition
<odder> Odd-rationale: well, if you use drag&drop, that's possible
<Achoth> microwaver: No you can not
<microwaver> Achoth, Ok.
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: Is it files from your / partition or external hdd ?
<SpookyET> Achoth: the players i mentioned don't run on windows xp
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  there is one option under nautulus behaviour which says "include a delete command that bypasses trash"  .. its not checked .
<Odd-rationale> odder: Unfortunately, I accidentally deleted them from rhythmbox :(
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  the movie which accidentally got deleted was from NTFS windows partition
<jacob> what is the recomended way to install the nvidia binary drivers?
<microwaver> Achoth, let's hopet his works, cuz a 650* 480 screen isn't very handy :-)
<balle> bash: /home/balle/Desktop/pidgin-2.4.0.tar.bz2: Permission denied why ohh why!?
<Achoth> SpookyET: Unless you use Cygwin :o but it was just a missunderstanding, sorry
<carrera> why do I get a Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... on a fresh install
<drc> Linux_Freshe1:  Not sure but I'll bet that's it
<jacob> do i have to download the linux headers?
<microwaver> Balle, directory permission? try to chmod them?
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: OK. Then the story is completely differnet. If you press delete fram a external fat or ntfs partitoin they are GONE!
<odder> Linux_Freshe1: according to Launchpad, there's an option in gconf, try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/118988/comments/1
<DRebellion> balle, sudo chmod 777 pidgin-2.4.0.tar.bz2
<carrera> why do I get a Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... on a fresh install?
<Flare183> carrera: It's not required
<MrPower> I have one question,: what is the different between hda and sda?
<Flare183> !repeat | carrera (please don't repeat)
<carrera> Flannel, but i don't have the Orange Bar when I boot
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  okies, its then not a bug, but surely a warning message should pop up saying that the file will be gone and wont be moved to trash
<ubotu> carrera (please don't repeat): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> carrera: it's Flare183
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  where can i put such suggestion ?
<Achoth> MrPower: hda is the first IDE drive, sda is the first SATA drive
<MrPower> ok thx
<Flare183> carrera: 2 different things
<balle> chmod: cannot access `pidgin-2.4.9.tar.bz2': No such file or director
<carrera> thanks Flare183
<Flare183> carrera: no problem
<drc> Linux_Freshe1:  maybe http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Linux_Freshe1> drc:  tx
<carrera> Flare183, but when I installed ubuntu 7.10 from the same CD on a friends laptop, the Orange Bar shows on boot
<carrera> that's weird
<DRebellion> balle, put /home/balle/Desktop/pidgin.....
<CaBa|> balle: you must not _run_ that file
<Flare183> carrera: it's supposed to
<CaBa|> balle: you should unpack it
<Flare183> carrera: does it do that on yours?
<bernier> Hi, my HDA intel soundcard doesn't work even after following this tut: HdaIntelSoundHowto can someon help me?
<carrera> Flannel, then why doesn't it show on mine?
<balle> i have unpacked it
<balle> aha!
<balle> yeureka! i think i got i down now
<carrera> Flare183, No, it doesn't show on mine
<Flare183> carrera: because it is not enabled on the grub menu
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: Files on your local filesystem are stored in your ~/.Trash directory. If you have an external ext3 hdd, then pressing the delete key moves them to that drive's own .Trash folder. ntfs of course is not an officially supprted linux filesytem. I don't know about the other filesystems.
<arang2> hi guys i need a way to get an ip when i have a MAC in ubuntu i tried packetit but i get no answer pls anyone?
<Flare183> carrera: or it could be that your graphics card can't handle it
<carrera> Flare183, hmmm...
<ltcabral> hey guys, can i load emerald themes with compiz
<DRebellion> arang2, so, a computer on your network has a mac address you know but you want its ip address?
<arang2> DRebellion: yes
<carrera> Flare183, that could be it, as I installed from the same CD on both laptops
<DRebellion> arang2, and your own ip is?
<carrera> both are hp too
<arang2> "DRebellion: its sending LLC packets and some other strange stuff
<Flare183> ltcabral: yes
<odder> ltcabral: try system --> preferences --> emerald theme
<Flare183> carrera: yes maybe
<Raidu> can anyone help me_
<arang2> DRebellion: i have my own ip
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: So my suggestion: use ext3. :)
<Flare183> !anyone | Raidu
<ubotu> Raidu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DRebellion> arang2, yes but i need it to give you the syntax
<ltcabral> odder: theres no emerald theme icon...
<arang2> DRebellion: ok 172.16.22.144
<carrera> Flare183, I've a hp zd8000 with a 3.2 GHz P4 and 1 Gig of RAM
<Raidu> i need to locate my windows folders, i started the ubuntu with live cd
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  i am a windows user trying to convert to linux .. i cant let go of windows yet .. so total ext3 is not a possibility atm
<DRebellion> arang2, that's your internal network ip? (not external)
<Flare183> carrera: what about the graphics card?
<balle> caba: i have unpakced it
<arang2> DRebellion: yup
<balle> and i have a folder pidgin-2.2.0
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: You'll come around... :)
<carrera> Flare183, how is the OB enabled in menu.lst?
<Raidu> i need to locate my windows folders, i started the ubuntu with live cd
<odder> ltcabral: according to Google, there is, try System > Preferences > Emerald Theme Manager
<balle> 2.4.0 of course
<Flare183> carrera: OB?
<carrera> Flare183, Orange Bar
<CaBa|> balle: sounds promising ;)
<DRebellion> arang2, fair enough:  sudo apt-get install nmap && sudo nmap -sP 172.16.22.1-255   (then look through the list after the scan for the mac address)
<carrera> Flare183, is it the defoptions?
<safar> hello
<ltcabral> odder: well maybe i gota install emerald first... i just installed compiz
<Odd-rationale> Raidu: Go to Places -> Computer
<Flare183> carrera: no it's is the word splash
<carrera> hi safar
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  i hope to :)
<Flare183> !hi | safar
<ubotu> safar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<safar> plz is there any way to install Ubuntu in to SD CARD and BOOT IT from it ?
<arang2> DRebellion: alright ill do so
<odder> ltcabral: well, installing emerald sounds a proper thing to do ;>
<drc> Linux_Freshe1:  The same rules apply in the windows world as well, delete file on a network mounted drive and it won't show up in your trashcan...at least the way the admins at work have it set up :)
<Raidu> Odd-rationale: its kubuntu i guess
<balle> caba: sure it does but i dont know fuck of what i'm supposed to do with it now, tried sudo the stuff, no permisson, chod(maybe) and it says it doesnt exist
<carrera> Flare183, right, i have # defoptions=quiet splash
<DRebellion> safar, technically: yes. in reality, it depends if your bios supports booting from sd card
<CaBa|> balle: query
<stdin> !language | balle
<balle> ahh sry!
<ubotu> balle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<safar> yeah its support
<balle> sure will
<safar> but how i can do it install ubuntu in to SD
<Flare183> carrera: if you have splash in the that line then it should come up
<Odd-rationale> Raidu: then on the bottom, go to mounted drives and media. (if I remember correctly)
<carrera> hmm...
 * balle beats self with un-idiot stick
<Flare183> carrera: if it doesn't then, it is your Graphics card
<carrera> Flare183, it never has
<sureshot> i have copied dir with files index.php to var/www/newdir/ but when i try index.php it says i dont have permissions to access on this server, how come?
<colourAgga> mmm
<safar> DRebellion : its support but how i can install to SD ?
<Flare183> carrera: you mean the word "splash" has never been there?
<carrera> Flare183, how much graphics power does it take to display
<Flare183> hehe
<scott_> i try to mount a cd with photos but it comes up invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume udf volume   is there some thing wrong with the  disk
<DRebellion> safar, god knows mate
<carrera> Flare183, no, it has always been there
<safar> lol
<noiserv_ctcp> im having a problem with my wireless card , in the network manager it picks up networks on the command line but never  picks up  networks through the graphical interface , and the signal strength is good but it only picks up 1 packet at a time and doesnt send any out
<Flare183> carrera: i don't know I have never had the problem, but I have read about it
<noiserv_ctcp> does anyone know how to fix this
<Flare183> !lol | safar
<sureshot> i can access the dir but with firefox i get 403 error
<Jack_Sparrow> safar, If you are talking about one of the built in sd card readers.. it is doubtful you will get it to work.  Very few of those provide any linux drivers or support booting like a usb flash drive would
<ubotu> safar: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<carrera> Flare183, # defoptions=quiet splash
<balle> bash: /home/balle/Desktop/pidgin-2.4.0/INSTALL: Permission denied
<carrera> Flare183, do i have to remove the #?
<Flare183> carrera: yes you do
<carrera> Flare183, duh
<safar> im sorry
<safar> 1st time i know that
<Flare183> no problem
<carrera> thanks Flare183
<Flare183> carrera: your welcome
<Flare183> no problem people
<odder> sureshot: try chmodding the php file correctly
<CaBa|> balle: that is a text document that describes how to compile and install that software
<carrera> Flare183, I was confused, cause the comment lines above it have 2 # signs
<safar> Jack_Sparrow : i have EEE pc and i want install ubuntu in SD card for it
<safar> some pple did it and its work but icant find how to make it
<Flare183> carrera: get rid of the "#"
<sureshot> odder: how do i do that you mean?
<DRebellion> sureshot, chmod 755 index.php
<jvm> hi. i had strange emask problems and read that my sata disk could be dying. i bought a new one and replaced the old, copied all data and had two weeks without problems. now i get the same error messages. even my bios/bootloader behaves unusual sometimes (no vga signal, slow reaction); so it can't be a hard drive or software problem. i searched some more and found people insisting that this could be caused by sata cable/power supply/chipset/damaged
<jvm> sata controler problems. how do i find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> safar, Is that sd card reader built in or usb external?
<conb123> Guys what do you think any ideas http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721638&highlight=freeze
<balle> caba: well... turns out i do not need help then,   self help and persistance(spl) ftw
<safar> built in
<sureshot> Flare183 : sude chmode or?
<safar> Jack_Sparrow: its built in
<carrera> Flare183, why did u say, "no problem people"?
<DRebellion> jvm, probably best to ask in ##hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> safar, then you need to find the people that said they made it work
<jvm> DRebellion, thanks, i'll try
<Flare183> sureshot: I don't know
<Flare183> carrera: I help more that one person
<Odd-rationale> safar: I wish I had an eee...
<safar> Jack_Sparrow: its work with external reader
<safar> Odd-rationale: just wait 9 inch will come soon with better resulotion + cam and HD
<Jack_Sparrow> safar, yes, it can be setup with an external reader
<carrera> Flare183, do I have to run update-grub?
<cl3tUs> Does anyone here use "Altiris"?
<thew00> hey guys, anybody know anything about iptables?
<Flare183> carrera: I don't know
<safar> Jack_Sparrow : can u tell me how i will try it with my desktop  then check if its work with EEE pc
<Flare183> carrera: reboot first
<Jack_Sparrow> thew00, What is your real question
<DRebellion> thew00, just ask
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | safar
<ubotu> safar: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, quoting factoids now are we ;~)
 * Flare183 hopes we don't have another netsplit
<Odd-rationale> safar: I thought I read that they plan in not releasing a larger model. Could be wrong... Anyways have fun with your new toy! :)
 * nickrud knows something about iptables, to always use a layer between me and it
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, yep
<bod_> ;~)
<carrera> Flare183, here's what I read on launchpad.net: After you've done the changes you have to initialize the new grub bootloader
<carrera> entry. Again in a terminal start:
<carrera>  sudo update-grub
<thew00> well, i installed firestarter a while ago and due to fever i did some stuff that blocked my connection to my router, which killed my internet, now i need to know how to fix that prob.
<safar> Odd-rationale: no they did  i will give u the link 1 min
<thew00> for example, when i try to ping, it tells me: operation not permitted
<cl3tUs> Is there an AClient for Altiris Deployment Solutions that will install on Ubuntu?
<rio> when i plug in a crypted usbstick, it asks for the passphrase but is not mounting the crypted filesystem, whats wrong here?
<GrantMynott> Hello i have a problem with my boot partition. I can load Ubuntu fine, but the option for Windows does not work as it is trying to boot to the label C and it is now called D, can anyone tell me how i can tell it to go to D instead of C?
<Flare183> carrera: then do that
<Jack_Sparrow> thew00, iptables -F
<sureshot> Flare: kan isudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/gnome-clipboard-daemon
<nickrud> thew00: to free, erm, see Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<conb123> guys do you have any ideas
<sureshot> can i chmod a hole directory instead?
<nickrud> not enough coffee. Only 3 cups
<Odd-rationale> safar: How do you plann to boot the install medium? usb/cd or usb/flash?
<heavysmok> hi all from greece
<thew00> didnt work, a problem i have that everytime i flush my iptables or change settings, my old settings come back up after a while
<DRebellion> sureshot, yes
<Flare183> sureshot: I don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> thew00, Remove firestarter, clear the tables
<sureshot> DRebellion: like that or?
<nickrud> thew00: yes, there's an iptables script that firestarter installed in /etc/firestarter , iirc
<Black_Magic> How do i add a command to session that requires root privs?
<DRebellion> sureshot, chmod XXX directory/
<thew00> Jack_Sparrow, i did that, i have firestarter removed
<heavysmok> can someone help me with the ati x1600 drivers on ubuntu 7.04?
<thew00> the settings are still there tho
<sureshot> DRebellion :oki ty
<safar> Odd-rationale: if u talking how to use it in EEE pc i have external Cd room i will try with it
<thew00> i also deleted /etc/firestarter
<conb123> Hello guys im having a problem in gusty what do yout think i posted it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721638&highlight=freeze
<Jack_Sparrow> thew00, Did you uninstall or simply delete it
<thew00> uninstall & deleted /etc/firestarter
<safar> Jack_Sparrow: thanx for the sites
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<carrera> Flare183, look what I saw on help.ubuntu.com: Don't "uncomment" the line - it only works when it is "commented".
<thew00> quite a few people seem to have the same problem
<orudie> nickrud: hey there ?
 * nickrud contemplates installing firestarter again
<nickrud> Hey, orudie.
<heavysmok> anyone help me with the ati x1600 drivers?
<orudie> nickrud: has it been 16 hours alrady ?
<Jack_Sparrow> thew00, THen you did something else in there...  delete the tables first then reinstall firestarter
<nickrud> orudie: just passing through on a food break
<thew00> the problem is, i cant install firestarter again since my connection is blocked
<heogen> hi how I know the S.O the I have?
<orudie> nickrud: oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, same here.. busy day
<sureshot> Drebellion: does 755 include subdirectories too?
<DRebellion> thew00, you should have purged it:  apt-get uninstall --purge firestarter
<orudie> i'm alrady done with work for the day
<heogen> I have Ubuntu but I dont know la label
<orudie> busy day for me, but short
<Flare183> carrera: that is messed up
<thew00> too late now :L
<heogen> some body help me
<Odd-rationale> safar: I have installed Ubuntu on an external usb drive before. I suppose the procedure would be the same as putting it on a sd card. In the partiton step, format the sd card as ext2 and mount it as root. and on  the install grub step, make sure to specify to instal grub on the sd card not the internal hdd.
<DonkeyKong101> OpenOffice spell check is terrible....apparantly any plural word is spelt wrong...is there a better dictionary out there?
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, good point
<thew00> if i'd known that i'd have that problem, i would of purged it
<GrantMynott> Hello i have a problem with my boot partition. I can load Ubuntu fine, but the option for Windows does not work as it is trying to boot to the label C and it is now called D, can anyone tell me how i can tell it to go to D instead of C?
<DRebellion> thew00, you should have purged it:  apt-get remove --purge firestarter  (actually
<Flare183> heogen: uname -a
<thew00> but anybody got a solution to my problem?
<conb123> recieve this problem both in the live cd and when booting from the hard drive i am fairly new to linux and this has not happened before i did a poor mans install beacause the cd kept freezing. Its really strange all menus load i can load up fiefox, terminal whatever for about 5 minuites and then everything just locks up i have to switch off with the power button no error messages
<nickrud> thew00: you can still purge it
<heogen> flare83 thank you
<thew00> k, lemme try it
<Linux_Freshe1> yup its NTFS issue for sure .. i made a test file and test folder and deleted them .. they go to trash can ..  made another folder and file, moved those to FAT 32 drive .. deleted --> didnt go to trash can ... made file + folder .. moved them to ntfs partition and deleted them .. didnt go to trash can .
<rtc> Why does my $LANG get overwritten if I login to a ubuntu box via ssh?
<carrera> Flare183, yup
<Flare183> thew00: goto packages.ubuntu.com and download firestarter from there
<Flare183> heogen: welcome
<Flare183> car'
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, Post your grub so we can make suggestions
<Flare183> oops
<thew00> "firestarter is not installed, so not removed"
<amenado> thew00 easy to unblock,  sudo iptables -F;  assuming your default Policy is ACCEPT..try  it
<Linux_Freshe1> first one on desktop i ment ..
<Flare183> carrera: I don't know what to do
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: maybe that convinces you?
<rtc> It seems to overwrite it in /etc/default/locale
<sureshot> DRebellion: Does chmod 755 include the subdirectories too?
<thew00> Flare183, i dont have internet on my desktop, which the prob. exists
<GrantMynott> Jack_Sparrow: how? I'm new to this :(
<carrera> Flare183, Jack_Sparrow, could it be that i have to set vga= something for my 17" widescreen to show the Orange Bar at boot time
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit
<Flare183> thew00: then how are you on it now?
<thew00> amenado, did that, my old settings just come back up
<Linux_Freshe1> Odd-rationale:  yup  .. i guess thats the case like u said :)
<thew00> Flare183, laptop
<DRebellion> sureshot, use chmod -R 755
<Flare183> thew00: you got a flash drive or any other removeable storage?
<zPliskiN> i have a weird problem. at some point my PC freezes or becomes really slow (or gets slower and slower then freezes). and it happens at any given time,s ometimes few hours after its started. sometimes during startup.
<amenado> thew00-> you have internet access now?
<sureshot> DRebellion: oki thx
<zPliskiN> the HDD makes a weird noise, like a scratch every second, non-stop
<thew00> no, not on my desktop, the inet is blocked
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, No idea what all you did in there.. in grub or xorg etc?  what does lsb_release show us
<thew00> Flare183, i could burn it from my 2nd desktop & compile it on my machine, good idea
<amenado> zPliskiN-> a sign of hd wearing ...save your data now, asap!
<heavysmok> can someone help me with the ati x1600 drivers? or give me a link...?
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, I haven't done anything yet
<Raidu> I need to overwrite ntdll.dll file in windows system32 but kubuntu doesnt allow me how can i change that? please help me
<zPliskiN> what do i need to do ?
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, what's lsb_release?
<zPliskiN> buy a new HDD ?
<Flare183> thew00: yeah but no compiling
<amenado> zPliskiN-> yes
<Flare183> thew00: download the DEB file from packages.ubuntu.com
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Freshe1: I held on to my external ntfs hdd for a while. But without the regular maintence tools required for ntfs, it eventually got fragmented beyond repair. So I just reformated to ext3. I'm happy now! :)
<heogen> flare183 I'm sorry but don't gave me the information that I want
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, verifies what release and all you are running
<thew00> k
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, No LSB modules are available.
<Flare183> heogen: sorry
<heogen> flare183 for example is I have ubuntu 6.10 or ubuntu 7.10
<balle> well, i have now extracted the pidgin 2.... and i don't knwo what to do with it?
<isaacj87> hello all, i just installed vmware server from the repos...it's free right?
<Flare183> isaacj87: yes
<heogen> flare183 vhow I know it?
<Achoth> isaacj87: Yes
<Flare183> heogen: then try lsb_release -a
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, sorry  lsb_release -a
<isaacj87> Flare183, Achoth, thanks guys
<heogen> flare183 ok.
<Flare183> isaacj87: you welcome
<Flare183> your*
<Itaku> whats a good screen recorder? i know one its like instabul but not spelled right what is it?
<ltcabral> i imported a theme with emerald, but when i click it nothing happens... someone help T_T
<Achoth> Itaku: RecordMyDesktop
<histo> isaacj87: everything in the repos is free as far as cost is concerned
<MONODA> yes I think it is called istanbul, but its not too good
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, No LSB modules are available.,  Distributor ID: Ubuntu,  Description:    Ubuntu 7.10,  Release: 7.10, Codename:  gutsy
<DRebellion> Itaku, istanbul
<Flare183> Itaku: istanbul
<balle> how can i browse my other partitions, the one i cannot access is hda5, because i am not the owner?
<Itaku> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, did you ever post your /boot/grub/menu.lst   ?
<histo> balle: sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Pastebin.. not in the channel
<isaacj87> histo, good to know :) thanks
<Flare183> !paste | carrera
<ubotu> carrera: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<carrera> isaacj87, where exactly did u get vmware?
<heogen> flare183 thank you I have thank to you that I want
<trajan_> hello all, i am looking for a recent kernel patched for vserver. Can i find it for ubuntu ?
<isaacj87> carrera, add/remove in applications
<isaacj87> carrera, the repos
<histo> isaacj87: somethings may not be free as in open source but they are free money wise
<ltcabral>  i imported a theme with emerald, but when i click it nothing happens... how can i fix this
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, No, I haven't yet
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit
<isaacj87> well, i only ask cause it asked me if I wanted to add the feisty-commercial repo
<balle> histo:/dev/hda5            1149        8516    59183428+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<zPliskiN> a laptop uses a 2.5'' HDD right ?
<balle>  then what?
<carrera> thanks isaacj87
<isaacj87> carrera, no problem...go with vmware server...not player..
<mofmo1> So my university's network thinks my ubuntu box has a worm
<ltcabral>  i imported a theme with emerald, but when i click it nothing happens... how can i fix that? did i miss something?
<balle> /dev/hda5            1149        8516    59183428+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<balle>   how can i access this?
<mofmo1> now i can't get online in my dorm room :(
<scott__> i have a cd with photos on it but when i try to mount i get a message invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume udf volume. is the cd bad or do i need a program to open it other then what is on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> mofmo1, Are you running windows apps  or wine?
<mofmo1> no
<mofmo1> the only one possibly would be starcraft
<carrera> isaacj87, i installed vmwae _player_ but it was working my disk for like 5 mins after a simple click
<mofmo1> but i havent played that in weeks
<SpookyET> I think i figured out why everything freezes while playing music. I think it's that bloody alsa. I switched XMMS to OSS, and no more freezes. Maybe, I should make OSS system-wide.
<GrantMynott> Jack_Sparrow:  http://pastebin.ca/940183
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<mofmo1> i think I sshed into something or some update made it think there was a worm or botnet
<isaacj87> carrera, hmm...it seems vmware server is working okay for me
<isaacj87> carrera, virtualbox is nice as well
<ltcabral>  i imported a theme with emerald, but when i click it nothing happens... how can i fix that? did i miss something?
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> hey guys i need help
<DRebellion> !ask | kristenFLIGHTAYY
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> ive tried everything from the restriced device manager to ndiswrapper and still can get my wireleess working
<ubotu> kristenFLIGHTAYY: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Starnestommy> kristenFLIGHTAYY: what kind of wireless card is it?
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> broadcom
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, http://pastebin.ca/940189         see the addition at the end.. I did not delete the original windows link to drive 1
<MaximusBrood> Hello
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> broadcom airforce 1
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> any ideads
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> i mean unless im not using ndis right but i followed a tutorial right from the forums
<DRebellion> kristenFLIGHTAYY, give us more info about the symptoms
<Jack_Sparrow> ltcabral, Open emerald theme manager
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> well i can get it to a point to were it sees the networks but connect
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> \it just constantly searches for the ip
<ltcabral> Jack_Sparrow: did
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> can anyone link my to a good ndiwrapper tutorial ?
<MaximusBrood> I just installed an Ubuntu system remotely via debootstrap. It starts booting fine, but it halts at "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)", leaving nothing particular in the logs. Is there anyway I can make the logs more verbose to find out what is causing the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> ltcabral, See where it says import?
<GrantMynott> Thanks Jack_Sparrow, i know by using GParted that the partition windows is in is /dev/hda5 Should that make a difference?
<sureshot> DRebellion: i get ansear that - R is illegal option
<ltcabral> Jack_Sparrow: yes... thats how i imported the themes
<DRebellion> sureshot, no space between the hyphen (-) and the R
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, huge diff.. I thought you said drive 2
<amenado> MaximusBrood-> do you have anything on your /etc/rc.local?
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> ok lemme list the commands i use
<GrantMynott> Should i replace hd(0,1) With hd(0,5) or something?
<iKap> Anyone have any knowledge about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/35090 ?? it says it was fixed, but i still seem to be suffering from it.. is there a fix i need to run? Or something?
<sureshot> DRebellion: ahh missed chmod:p
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, http://pastebin.ca/940197
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> first thing i did was install the common files for ndis and the package.deb for  ndis-utils-1.8
<carrera> isaacj87, could it be that I only have 1 MB of RAM
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> i opend my terminal navigated to the folder on my desktop with the .inf for the driver
<GrantMynott> Okay thanks alot Jack_Sparrow, how do i save the new settings? :(
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> ran it and install it
<carrera> isaacj87, but I have a P4 3.2 GHz
<sureshot> DRebellion:great now that works:)
<trev> i havn't formated a hardrive for a while and i was wondering, can NTFS be shrunk?
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> then i run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<isaacj87> carrera, wouldn't seem like it
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, from gui     gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst                       will allow you to save it
<MaximusBrood> amenado: I got 'setterm -blank 0', 'mdadm --examine --scan --config=partitions > /tmp/mdadm.conf' and 'mdadm --assemble --scan --config=/tmp/mdadm.conf --auto=yes'. (which were there by default, or placed by debootstrap; didn't do it myself)
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> i then put ndis in my modules for boot
<carrera> isaacj87, how much RAM do u have?
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> then i blacklist my old drviers
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> am i missing naything
<kristenFLIGHTAYY> ?
<Nasra> newbie question...
<Nasra> any1?
<scott__> what is a udf volume
<jvm> i've a working grub installation on /dev/sda. if i run grub-install /dev/sdb within the ubuntu system, it finishes without problems, but grub on that partition tells me that no partition can be found. what's wrong?
<isaacj87> carrera, only 1.25gb
<Alan_M> !ask | nasra
<ubotu> nasra: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> MaximusBrood-> you are running lvm or somekind of raid? am surprised it even booted
<ltcabral> Jack_Sparrow: i can import the theme... but it wont load when i select it in the themes list
<Nasra> just installed the ubuntu...(did not work for me motherboard cooked)....now what will be a good spectrum of a good system to run fast on ubuntu?
<Nasra> thanks
<Linux_Freshe1> when hardy comes ubuntu 7.10 can auto upgrade to it or needs full re-installation ?
<Chris|> i have a question, i just got my new ubuntu laptop (i'm not new to ubuntu) and i find that the sources.list arent exactly what i want them to be, since dell i suppose changed them?  could i copy my sources.list from my desktop to my laptop, apt-get update and then all will be fine?
<MilitantPotato> What would make the file browser not display partition names and give an error "Feature only available with HAL"
<GrantMynott> Thanks Jack_Sparrow, i'll give it a go now. Thanks alot.
<amenado> jvm what is your exact command for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> ltcabral, No idea.. ask for info where you got the theme.  many I have found are incomplete from the picture you see of them
<Nasra> have to start from scratch...
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, k
<isaacj87> carrera, what OS are you trying to install?
<carrera> isaacj87, i was trying to install Win XP
<MilitantPotato> HAL is running btw
<Linux_Freshe1> Jack_Sparrow:  hi captain
<ltcabral> Jack_Sparrow, well i tried with 3 diff themes and none worked... ill try some others and find out thx
<MaximusBrood> amenado: To be honest, I don't know exactly as I don't have physical access to the server. I do know that my non-scsi drive -- which is just /dev/hda in Debian -- suddently changed to /dev/sda in Ubunutu (probably because it's sata), that might be related. How can I find out more about the system's disk configuration?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<amenado> Chris|-> yes you have full control of your source.list  make a copy before modifying though, put your own and upgrade
<isaacj87> carrera, try using virtualbox...it's much easier to install XP with VB
<Chris|> ok amenado so i shouldnt have a problem?
<jvm> amenado, grub-install /dev/sdb
<Nasra> nobody answers...
<lunaphyte_> how do i mount a filesystem that's on a volume group if something happened to the volume group and it's "not there" anymore?
<carrera> isaacj87, thanks. btw, I searched for vmware in Add/Remove Apps to no avail!!!
<amenado> MaximusBrood-> newer linux uses /devsdX  emulating all scsi
<fiox> buonasera
<MaximusBrood> amenado: Of course, I meant Ubuntu* there ;)
<fiox> inglesi ?
<desertc> Q: Hmm - when I click on some video links in Firefox, totem starts up and plays the media - showing the file name in the title bar.  I can't find that file on the hard drive.  Anyone know where this is cached?
<fiox> Oo
<amenado> Chris|-> i dont think you would
<Chris|> ok
<Chris|> thanks
<amenado> MaximusBrood-> yes, ubuntu uses that newer style
<MaximusBrood> amenado: Yeah, somebody told me that too yesterday. You think it is related?
<odder> desertc: try /tmp for instance
<isaacj87> carrera, make sure you show "All Available Applications"
<desertc> odder: I looked in /tmp - no dice.  You can see this effect here:  http://www.apple.com/trailers/disney/walle/hd/
<amenado> jvm  try   grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sdb1  assuming its sdb1
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc, Let us know if you figure that out...
<osia> hello
<osia> I have a simple script that I made that changes the MAC address of my laptops wifi card
<osia> I want this to take effect instantly when the computer boots instead of running it manually
<osia> how would I manage this? I have tried putting it in sessions
<isaacj87> carrera, in Add/Remove Apps...where it says "Show:" choose "All available applications"
<carrera> isaacj87, that was exactly the problem, but I only found vmware player
<amenado> MaximusBrood-> i didnt get what is related, but you can remove rc.local if those entry does not pertain to your system
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: I asked in the gnome support - no response
<isaacj87> carrera, hmmm weird
<jvm> amenado, i need it directly on /dev/sdb for the bios to recognize it, or not?
<isaacj87> carrera, are you on Gutsy?
<amenado> jvm i gave you the exact command
<carrera> isaacj87, also check this out: VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc, Providers are trying very hard to not let you save those files
<ygorabreu_br_spa> does any1 know where is the files that the automatix2 download? which dir?
<carrera> yes, isaacj87, i'm on 7.10
<isaacj87> carrera, ahhhhh are you running 64bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> ygorabreu_br_spa, bad idea
<carrera> no isaacj87
<orudie> how can i restart apache in terminal ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: of course - they would DRM my eyeballs if they could
<DRebellion> orudie, i think you send it SIGHUP if i remember correctly
<MaximusBrood> amenado: With related I meant the disk-layout oriented commands in rc.local and the newer style with disks (hda -> sda) causing the problem.
<skillz> hi people! - im jsut wondering does the character "." at the begining if a folder name mean that it is hidden?
<DRebellion> skillz, yes
<osia> so how do i allow a script to run at start up?
<DRebellion> !startup | osia
<ubotu> osia: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<scott__> dose anyone no what a udf volume is
<isaacj87> carrera, hmmm that's really weird then. maybe vmware server got taken out of the gutsy repos? in any case, definitely give virtualbox a try...it's open source anyways :)
<ygorabreu_br_spa> [Jack_Sparrow]: yes..im aware... but do you know where are the files that automatix download? no idea right? hehe
<jvm> amenado, thank you, i'll try later when rebooting.
<isaacj87> carrera, see i'm still on feisty and it was in there
<skillz> DRebellion, thanks for the reply - how do you allow ubuntu to show hidden files and folders?
<osia> ive tried that
<osia> the program doesnt run
<osia> mac address hasnt changed
<osia> ive made the owner of the file root as well
<osia> so it should
<FloodBot3> osia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> ygorabreu_br_spa, Nope...  only suggetion I can offer is restore from backup and dont do that
<DRebellion> skillz, in nautilus? ctrl+h . in shell, ls -a
<DRebellion> !enter | osia
<ubotu> osia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pope22> OpenArena and Nexus will only play in windowed mode. Even when set to full screeen, they play inside letterbox.  I read somewhere that xgl causes these sorts of problems. Is that true, and how can i fix it?
<carrera> will do, thanks isaacj87
<skillz> um, im on Ubuntu Gutsy.. jsut in the normal directories
<skillz> in the GUI
<osia> im afraid thats how i type
<osia> thats how i type
<osia> not changing
<odder> osia: dunno, maybe try /etc/init.d/apache restart
<DRebellion> skillz, ctrl+h to toggle hidden files shown/hidden
<ygorabreu_br_spa> [Jack_Sparrow]: right..thx mate.
<GrantMynott> Okay Jack_Sparrow that didn't work, i'm guessing that its the wrong (hd0, *) bit. Could you give me the command so i can open i and write to it again please. I'll write it down this time. I'm such an idiot..
<Jack_Sparrow> osia, Uderstood, but stop.. it is rude to continue
<carrera> isaacj87, check this comment for the VMware Player:  VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<skillz> oh ok, kool, thanks.
<skillz> one more thing
<MaximusBrood> amenado: I removed the lines; still the same problem. Is there any way I can make the logs more verbose so I can see a little better as in to what is causing the problems?
<skillz> how do i see how much disk space i have left.. ie in windows you can right click and view properties for My computer
<skillz> how is this done in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, from gui     gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst                       will allow you to save it
<osia> I have even tried to add the program to a run level but it doesnt run so any ideas?
<MaximusBrood> skillz: Use 'df -h'
<osia> df -h
<osia> in terminal
<amenado> MaximusBrood-> maybe you can see the syslog.conf  and look around to make it more verbose
<skillz> ok thanks guys!
<MaximusBrood> amenado: Alright, thanks:)
<GrantMynott> Okay thanks alot Jack_Sparrow i'll try again.
<tsmithe> skillz, or gnome-system-monitor
<osia> install kdiskfree
<osia> its just a front end to df command
<Jack_Sparrow> GrantMynott, Make menu items for all the options... and edit only once
<orudie> how can i restart apache in terminal ?
<GrantMynott> Good idea
<orudie> apache2 that is
<raff> hi
<skillz> what if i want to see how much space a folder take up
<corny> orudie: I don't use apache but it's probably something like /etc/init.d/apache --restart
<code69> Ciao a Tutti
<raff> ciao
<web_knows> hi there
<web_knows> do you guys know of any tag editor that writes the album cover to the file?
<bthornton> I'm running 32-bit Ubuntu and just recently upgraded to 4GB of memory. System Monitor is only reporting 3.2GB of memory (no surprise there). If I just upgrade my kernel to the AMD64 version, will that be enough to have all of my memory be recognized?
<sfears> applications/system/disk usage analyzer skillz
<bthornton> Or will I need to "upgrade" my entire OS to the 64-bit version?
<BuSefer> does ubuntu have have ACPI capability?
<Black_Magic> how to mass resize icons to 128x128?
<skillz> thanks sfears
<who_was> for some reason im not getting any DHCP offers and dmesg gives the error: [  651.704119] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready when i do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<erUSUL> bthornton: in theory with the kernel is enough but you may find some problems... never tried myself
<skillz> sfears, i dont seem to have that directory??
<raff> code 69 di dove sei?
<corny> skillz: its menus not a directory
<skillz> i have applications>system tools
<skillz> no disk
<ltcabral> hey guys, how can i make a icon bar like this in the screen??? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70284&file1=70284-1.gif&file2=70284-2.jpg&file3=&name=Dark+Ice+Emerald
<scott__> anyone out there
<Alan_M> skills, you can install it using add/remove... under applications.
<skillz> do i just search for disk then?
<erUSUL> bthornton: probably it is safer to use the 32 bit kernel from hardy that supports (afaik) more memory through PAE
<pope22> looking to get my games to run full screen in ubuntu, as opposed to windowed mode they seem stuck in now.  OpenArena, Nexus, and Zsnes all seem to have this problem.  If this a common problem, and how can i fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ltcabral, Cairo-dock
<Alan_M> search for "disk usage analyzer" skillz.
<skillz> ok thanks
<skillz> will do
<corny> skillz: applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<ltcabral> thx
<Alan_M> corny, im seeing if its installed on his pc first :)
<pope22> itcabral:  look up Aviant-Window-Navigator and Emerald in gnome.  Emerald is a window decorator that plays nice with Compiz-Fusion, and AWN is a dock like ObjectDock or MacBar
<skillz> strange its telling me that its isntalled..
<Odd-rationale> !awn | ltcabral
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skillz> its just not in my menu
<orudie> is this normal ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59412/
<corny> Alan_M: he was saying he has no system menu under applications
<Odd-rationale> ltcabral: Tried awn?
<ltcabral> awn? :P
<ltcabral> nop ill take a look
<Alan_M> corny, i understand what he was saying, i was seeing if it was installed or not..or if it was a menu location error ;)
<Odd-rationale> ltcabral: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Avant+Window+Navigator
<odder> desertc: looks like somebody had a problem like yours, see ubuntuforums for more info:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490111
<skillz> Found it
<sfears> skillz.. it's not a directory. in your programs menu..
<skillz> thanks corny
<ltcabral> thx
<skillz> thanks
<Scunizi> ltcabral, I've had issues with Emerald but AWN is pretty cool (Avant Windows Manager) it's in the repos
<desertc> odder: Yes, thanks - I was just reading that, too
<ltcabral> thx im downloading it
<Odd-rationale> Scunizi: Ah, awn is in the repos now. nice! :)
<Alan_M> Sometimes ubuntu "hides" things in the menu's...their there..but their unchecked in the menu editor skillz, thats what i was going to find out :)
<Odd-rationale> ltcabral: Use the repos instaed. my bad. sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<ltcabral> ya im using... thx
<bruenig> Alan_M: the .desktop files probably have the NoShow variable set to true, gui is an illusion
<scott__> i am new to this will someone let me know if i'm connected
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__, yes
<Alan_M> I know bruenig, i was getting em to see if that was actually set, if so..was gonna undo it :)
<phil66> connected scott
<desertc> odder: I also noticed that the filename referenced is actually a tiny control file.  There must be some magic going on inside Totem to access the media.
<MilitantPotato> What would make the file browser not display partition names and give an error "Feature only available with HAL" when trying to mount then via the GUI?  HAL is running.
<scott__> thankyou
<bruenig> then don't couch your explanation in ignorant gui terms like the menu editor has it unchecked, the menu editor doesn't have anything unchecked, the .desktop file is what is at hand
<Jack_Sparrow> MilitantPotato, Question.. do you have multiple users setup. and are you on the admin account
<MilitantPotato> admin account, single user
<Alan_M> bruenig, why are we arguing over how to help someone? senseless :/
<Jack_Sparrow> MilitantPotato, Just a thought
<scott__> dose any one no what a udf volume is
<pdelgallego> histo, what software can i use to replace itunes?
<orudie> i love ubuntu 64bit server ed !!
<SverreGurka> quit
<SverreGurka> exit
<pdelgallego> what software can i use to replace itunes?
<pike_> pdelgallego: gtkpod or amarok or a few others
<histo> !ipod > pdelgallego,   pdelgallego Read the private message from ubotu.
<firat> hi
<bruenig> Alan_M: that kind of help inculcates ignorance, something which this distro doesn't need anymore of in its userbase, give the real explanation
<Imaginal> Anyone duel-boot vista and find that daylight savings changed one hour forward in each system, resulting in an hour off?
<macogw> pdelgallego: or exaile or rhythmbox or banshee
<Odd-rationale> pdelgallego: plenty. rhythmbox, exaile, amarok. to name a few.
<Chris|> what repo is "ubuntu-restricted-extras" located in?
<macogw> pdelgallego: exaile fits into gnome better than amarok but works the same
<firat> hi
<MilitantPotato> I think I broke my services
<Daisuke-Ido> Chris|: multiverse
<macogw> pdelgallego: it just matches your theme nicely
<Alan_M> bruenig, thats enough my friend...please lets move back to helping people and not arguing in channel. Thanks :)
<Chris|> thanks Daisuke-Ido
<ltcabral> hm... strange... i installed awn from the repo but i wont open anything when i click system>preferences>awn manager
<corny> ltcabral: is awn open?
<orudie> where i can find apache config ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris|, FYI  you can /msg ubotu info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bruenig> right well when someone isn't actually *helping* people, then I believe it to be the obligation of other helpers to point that out
<bruenig> that is all
<Odd-rationale> ltcabral: Try applications -> acces -> awn
<pike_> ltcabral: try running it from terminal or ps -A to make sure its not running already
<tritium> orudie: should be under /etc/apache
<ltcabral> corny: i dont think so :P
<Chris|> ah ok Jack_Sparrow
<Starnestommy> orudie: there are several config files in /etc/apache2/
<tritium> apache2, rather
<Smegzor> I have two items in the update manager that are listed under Other and will not install.  They don't have a description of changes and that seems to be the only reason I can't install them?  How do I force them to install?
<firat> How can i send message on msn, when i'm on invisible ?
<firat> i'm using gaim.
<pdelgallego> and how can i use the protocol IMTS for firefox?
<who_was> for some reason im not getting any DHCP offers and dmesg gives the error: [  651.704119] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready when i do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<orudie> is it possible to set it so no matter what i type www.mydomain.com or mydomain.com or http://mydomain.com or whatever.mydomain.com so that it would just show www.mydomain.com in the browser line
<MilitantPotato> Argh
<ubuntu-tr> hi
<heogen> how can to install yahoo messenger?
<MilitantPotato> HAL is toast for some reason
<MilitantPotato> why :(
<heogen> somebody help me?
<MilitantPotato> I can't even open NTFS-config
<artenius> heogen, use kopete or pidgin
<heogen> artenius I have pidgin
<pike_> who_was: has it ever worked for this wireless card?
<myth-newb> my graphics are broke where do i start to find out what the problem is?
<pike_> who_was: did you recently update?
<Odd-rationale> orudie: no. http://www.mydomain.com does not equal http://mydomain.com
<heogen> artenius this yahoo messenger dont has chat rooms
<ubuntu-tr> How can i send message on gaim, when i'm on invisible?
<cyzie> hi, how do i enable 3d accerelaration on my onboard vga intel card?
<artenius> heogen: this might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<ltcabral> ok my awn is working now... how do i remove the bottom bar :P
<myth-newb> my graphics are broke where do i start to find out what the problem is?
<artenius> heogen: although I think you've be better off using pidgin, kopete, or gaim
<Odd-rationale> ltcabral: Right-click --> remove
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<corny> myth-newb: when did they break
<Odd-rationale> * delete this panel
<ltcabral> oooh thats much better thanks odd
<s2a> i have amule...were r my downloads located?
<myth-newb> after a reboot
<microwaver> Some envy / ATI on ubuntu 7.10 experts here?
<ltcabral> just my emerald is not working properly now :T
<s2a> a better question: were r programs located like on windows its the programs folder
<Odd-rationale> ltcabral: check out: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
<corny> myth-newb: what's broken about your graphics
<odder> s2a: try looking into your amule preferences
<myth-newb> 3 quarters of the way through the progress bar on load my graphics go all haywire
<MilitantPotato> What would make the file browser not display partition names and give an error "Feature only available with HAL" when trying to mount then via the GUI?  HAL is running.
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59415/
<artenius> s2a: usually in your /home/yourname folder, if you downloaded it.
<sectech> Does anyone have an acer laptop out there with an SIS AC'97 modem? I need a driver
<corny> myth-newb: and then what? you get just a black screen?
<s2a> odder, lets say firefox, were is that located?
<who_was> pike_: yes it has worked, (works on windows atm, and yes i have updated recently)
<techt0nix> can someone tell me how to get a nvidia 5500 video card to boot with ubuntu?
<myth-newb> then when the desktop loads it says ubuntu is in low graphics mode (can barely read that though) i click one of the buttons then it falls back to vesa
<myth-newb> clean grafx but massive
<odder> s2a: your own preferences are located in .firefox or .mozilla afaik
<microwaver> I've installed a driver through Envy but it doesn't seem to be working
<who_was> what does wlan0: link not ready mean anyways?
<Odd-rationale> !envy | microwaver
<ubotu> microwaver: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<techt0nix> can someone tell me how to get a nvidia 5500 video card to boot with ubuntu? please PM me
<erUSUL> !nvidia | techt0nix
<who_was> techt0nix: hit f6 and change splash to nospalsh, worked for my nvidia =p
<ubotu> techt0nix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<who_was> or if worst comes to worst do the alternate install CD
<s2a> odder, so problems r usually in /home/username but are invisible??
<corny> myth-newb: I would suggest reverting back to an old version of xorg.conf. do this. go to a terminal and type 'cd /etc/X11/'. and then do 'ls' and see what files are there. there should be a lot of xorg.conf.#
<techt0nix> Who_was im not using a Live CD im booting from GRUB will f6 still work?
<s2a> odder, lol programs*
<artenius> yes, they're hidden
<techt0nix> Ubotu: i have gotten the drivers on here before but it still would not boot ubuntu?
<s2a> techt0nix, ubotu is a comp
<who_was> techt0nix: can you get into a command prompt?
<pike_> who_was: id be interested to see if it works if you boot using your previous kernel
<techt0nix> only way i can boot ubuntu is to boot onboard video card
<corny> myth-newb: note the largest number and then do 'sudo cp xorg.conf.# xorg.conf' where # is the largest number you saw
<Kumool> is there some way i can install everything thats on a folder?
<techt0nix> s2a: lol oh
<microwaver> ANyone who want to help me install ATI drivers on ubuntu. I tried several online guides, nothing seem to work.
<erUSUL> Kumool: deb files?
<myth-newb> ok
<nbrunson> When I upgraded to Gutsy, all the sudden I can't access my console anymore, e.g., CTRL+ALT+F1 takes me to what should be the console, but it's just a cursor, sitting there, blinking, no prompt. Anyone heard of this?
<amenado> techt0nix-> hit the updown arrow to select the menu entry and e to edit the parameters to remove the splash
<myth-newb> i am doing through xfe
<myth-newb> so ill just rename the current and the largest number
<techt0nix> amenado: so change splash to nosplash?
<amenado> techt0nix-> try it
<who_was> pike_: ok im trying that thx
<Soal_Reap> is there a config gui for the ubuntu 7.10 server ? other then X?
<Kumool> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> nbrunson: yes; usually it is becouse of wrong frambuffer resolution. You can avoid it passing the correct vga=xxx boot paremeter
<ipe64> package name for compiz-fusion settings manager?
<Kumool> erUSUL, open office tobe exact
<myth-newb> then do i rebbot?
<myth-newb> reboot?
<corny> ipe64: compizconfig-settings-manager
<ipe64> corny: thanks alot
<erUSUL> Kumool: something like???? for deb in $(ls /path/to/folder/*.deb), do sudo dpkg -i $deb; done
<corny> myth-newb: either reboot or restart X
<myth-newb> how do i restart x?
<Kumool> k thx
<SkinnYPuppY> Could someone help me with this syntax ?  dpkg --force-depends-version /home/user/synergy/synergy-cad_16.0-8_i386.deb
<corny> myth-newb: I forgot the "nice" way. the crude way is Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<adaptr> myth-newb: log out
<LMJ> hello the chan
<corny> myth-newb: what adaptr said
<Alan_M> !hi | LMJ
<ubotu> LMJ: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<myth-newb> woohoo
<myth-newb> you are a god
<myth-newb> :-)
<myth-newb> what would have made my xorg die?
<crshman> Hi all, I have a drive in my system that turns off for a second and turns back on....i can hear it....but the logs don't show anything and i SMART tested all the drives and they clear just fine
<myth-newb> but thanks for the help
<corny> myth-newb: sounded like a corrupted modeline
<crshman> is there any way to find out which drive it is?
<pike_> crshman: maybe its your hearing going in and out
<nbrunson> erUSUL: yeah I tried that, maybe I just can't get it right.
<crshman> haha
<crshman> no it's a drive....all xfers stop as it reboots
<Soal_Reap> never mind.. i found aptitude
<adaptr> myth-newb: if xorg had died, you would not be able to log out of it.. it was not dead
<Soal_Reap> <- such a n00b
<myth-newb> maybe you could fix my lcd lol
<erUSUL> nbrunson: then i have no other advice to give about it
<RoAkSoAx> @membership
<RoAkSoAx> @member
<RoAkSoAx> member
<erUSUL> nbrunson: :| sorry
<nbrunson> erUSUL Thanks.
<arrow> What is the preferred dvd burning program?
<erUSUL> RoAkSoAx: here is ! the magic character
<erUSUL> !member > RoAkSoAx
<erUSUL> RoAkSoAx: XD
<Alan_M> erUSUL, lol
<myth-newb> imonlcd: Error opening /dev/lcd0 (no such file or directory)
<myth-newb> any ideas
<RoAkSoAx> erUSUL: yeap, mistake :S lol xDD, confusion with botijo xD
<myth-newb> now that i did break
<nbrunson> erUSUL no it's cool, I had only assumed thats what was wrong. so I played with it and it didn't fix it, but at least someone else thinks it maybe the same issue.
<ltcabral> is there any other theme manager better than emerald?
<corny> ltcabral: having trouble with emerald?
<LMJ> I've setup a wifi connection from my Ubuntu Gutsy laptop to my D-link Wifi access point. From the AP, I see the laptop mac adress connected but I can't ping anything from the laptop, I suggest a conflit with the eth0 card. I guess packets want to go out with the unpluged eth0 card, is there a way to investage ?
<myth-newb> imonlcd: Error opening /dev/lcd0 (no such file or directory).... i ran ./configure --enable-drivers=imon when i had already compiled my drivers do i need to recompile now?
<nbrunson> brb
<arrow> what dvd burning program does everyone use?
<Scunizi> k3b
<ltcabral> corny: yes... it doesnt load the themes correctly... just load the window borders, but not the top/bottom bars and inside window effects
<s2a> odder, i had found it a wile ago btw (it was .aMule)
<SkinnYPuppY>  sudo dpkg -i --force-all synergy-cad_16.0-8_i386.deb worked fine for synergy install on ubuntu if someone is searching log in future
<bluebanana> hi. i have a headset (one mic jack, one earphone jack) plugged into my computer's back. I'm trying to use skype. and I can hear things fine, but the mic is very weak. what is wrong? and how can i fix it?
<corny> ltcabral: have you tried restarting it?
<myth-newb> ubuntu says new updates are available
<myth-newb> when i try to update it asks for the disk
<myth-newb> is that normal
<slowchild> It did that to me once, don't remember exactly what for but it hasn't done it since
<corny> myth-newb: remove the disk from your sources.list file
<bastid_raZor> i'm getting :(process:8335): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<bastid_raZor> This is not a supported use of GTK+ : when i try to log in gnome.
<myth-newb> where does that live?
<Cookie_Monster> hello
<corny> myth-newb: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ltcabral> corny: restart emerald? well i tried relloging... cuz before it wouldnt load anything... now it just loads half of the theme :P
<Cookie_Monster> i was wondering if anyone use ubuntu with vmware
<Cookie_Monster> ?
<techt0nix> ok i have tryed to boot ubuntu with my nvidia 5500 when change splash to nosplash and it still dont boot
<Jupp> Cookie_Monster, ubuntu under vmware or vmware on ubuntu?
<corny> ltcabral: push alt+F2 and type emerald --replace
<Cookie_Monster> the second option..
<techt0nix> and not i always have to boot up in recovery mood and use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<techt0nix> sorry typo... *and now i always have to boot up in recovery mood and use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jupp> Cookie_Monster, ask your question and maybe someone will know the answer...
<Cookie_Monster> I want to know if someone runs vmware and runs logic copies of windows xp and ubuntu
<ltcabral> corny: i did... it changes the  theme but themes wont load fully
<Cookie_Monster> *sorry virtual copies
<techt0nix> ok i have tryed to boot ubuntu with my nvidia 5500 when change splash to nosplash and it still dont boot please PM if u can help
<ltcabral> corny: themes are supposed to change the applications - places - system bar too arent them? and the file - edit -view bars inside the windows
<isaacj87> Cookie_Monster, i'm installing XP on vmware server as we speak
<Cookie_Monster> how is that going?
<corny> ltcabral: emerald is a window decorator
<isaacj87> Cookie_Monster, pretty smoothly...I've tried using VirtualBox, now i'm gving VMware a go
<Cookie_Monster> isaac : do you have ubuntu and windows xp under WMware?
<Jupp> Cookie_Monster, I recommend VirtualBox, I need windows for work and it works beautifully
<isaacj87> Cookie_Monster, nope, just XP
<isaacj87> Cookie_Monster, I agree with Jupp
<beerfan> when I try to install mplayer there are unresolveable dependencies. Anyone know why that might be?
<corny> ltcabral: the themes for that other stuff is under system -> preferences -> appearance
<Cookie_Monster> Jupp: do you have ubuntu and windowsXP under VirtualBox ?
<Jupp> Cookie_Monster, I found VirtualBox much faster
<Cookie_Monster> nice
<Jupp> Cookie_Monster, just XP
<mmellinger66> i can't get Ubuntu to run under VirtualBox.  Seems to core on boot.
<pike_> virual box has advantage of 3d accel in latest builds i think vmware may be easier to use though..
<kestir> VMware works perfectly
<Cookie_Monster> my SAN only works with Windows...
<isaacj87> pike_, VB has 3D support now?
<mmellinger66> it installed fine. but when I go to boot it dies.
<ltcabral> corny: ooh ok thx ill take a look...
<pike_> isaacj87: what i heard
<mmellinger66> any tricks to installing in VB?
<isaacj87> pike_, i thought i heard that too, but i wasn't sure...heard it was a hack though
<kestir> mmellinger66: tricks?
<alesan> hi
<kestir> mmellinger66: insert cd, install os
<Xman> can anyone tell me where i will get the kernel source code???
<kestir> Xman: cat
<mmellinger66> i pointed it to an ISO of Ubuntu server
<isaacj87> mmellinger66, yeah VB is pretty user friendly
<Xman> kestir: cat??
<Cookie_Monster> mm
<kestir> Xman: yes, cat
<mmellinger66> it installed.  But the VM doesnt boot now.
<Cookie_Monster> wondering which one would be better to have ubuntu and windowsxp running at the same time..
<Xman> kestir: how to use that?
<mmellinger66> I'm on a Mac, Tiger
<corny> ltcabral: gnome-look.org is a good place to find themes.
<kestir> Xman: type the word 'cat'
<Shoryuken``> Question; Is there any differences between using wubi install and installing linux from CD onto a new partition? :O
<alesan> http://www.manoweb.com/alesan/temp/font.png <- why the window at the top left has lousy fonts? anything I can do to have smooth fonts there? it's been installed directly from gutsy packages
<sergiu> hello all, anyone know , is there the package for the latest transmission , bittorrent client?
<geirha> !kernel | Xman
<ubotu> Xman: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Xman> kestir: its just opening a buffer
<kestir> Xman: you have to tell it what file you want to view
<techt0nix> ok i have tryed to boot ubuntu with my nvidia 5500 when change splash to nosplash and it still dont boot please PM
<Xman> kestir: have u read my question, what i have asked for?
<kestir> Xman: 'cat file'
<kestir> Xman: do you know how to read a text file?
<Xman> kestir: i am looking for kernel source code
<kestir> Xman: ok...don't use cat.  use whatever text editor you want
<Xman> kestir: i know cat command and its parameters
<isaacj87> Cookie_Monster, hmmm that's a good question
<mmellinger66> Anyone know what this means for Virtual Box booting Ubuntu:  Int 14: CR2......
<mmellinger66> Get it right after the GRUB msg.
<beerfan> Xman: http://www.kernel.org/
<geirha> Xman: check out the links ubotu showed
<ltcabral> corny: hm.. ya i was lookin there... what should i search for if its not emerald themes what im looking for? compiz?
<abstrak> anybody know a mpg 2 flv transcoder in ubuntu package (or restricted) ?
<corny> ltcabral: GTK themes
<Xman> beerfan: its just showing me information on linux kernel and ubuntu kernel.
<kestir> lol
<beerfan> abstrak: mencoder
<Cookie_Monster> wondering which one would be better to have ubuntu and windowsxp running at the same time..
<leku> hi
<Xman> geirha: its just showing me information on linux kernel and ubuntu kernel.
<techt0nix> can anyone help me get nvidia 5500 video card to boot on ubuntu
<kestir> Xman: open a text editor and look at the code
<Cookie_Monster> wondering which one would be better to have ubuntu and windowsxp running at the same time.. WMware or VirtualBox
<kestir> Xman: what is so hard to understand?
<pike_> techt0nix: wont boot or boots to a black screen?
<leku> I just updated the BIOS on my Compaq8510w laptop and now all of a sudden the resolution in X sucks and I am stuck at 1280x1024
<geirha> ltcabral: go to gnome-look.org, download a nice gtk2-theme (a .tar.gz file), then drag and drop that to the appearance window
<artenius> maybe he doesn't know where to look in his filesystem?
<flowOver> Cookie_Monster: easier for just personal use to use virtual box
<Xman> kestir: i want kernel ource code
<techt0nix> Pike_: wont boot i tryed to change splash to nosplash still dont boot it just freezes
<kestir> Xman: so open a text editor and look at it
<Xman> kestir: i mean that collection of function and files containing functions
<geirha> Xman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Jupp> Cookie_Monster, why don't you try both and see which one you like best?
<techt0nix> and i get push CTRL+ALT+F1 or anything only thing i can do is cold shutdown
<techt0nix> Pike_: and i get push CTRL+ALT+F1 or anything only thing i can do is cold shutdown
<hischild> pike_, define "wont boot" as there are dozen things that might go wrong
<matt444> how do you "check-in" stuff into subversion?
<macogw> matt444: commit
<corny> matt444: right click -> check in
<geirha> matt444: svn commit or svn ci
<abstrak> i have ffmpeg but the package on ubuntu dont have mp3lame support (what i need) ? The only way is to recompile ffmpeg with this support ?
<techt0nix> last line i see is work_notifysig+0x13/0x25 when trying to boot ubuntu with Nvidia 5500 video card can someone help?
<geirha> matt444: svn help lists all that
<beerfan> abstrak: try mencoder
<abstrak> beerfan: ok, i'll try
<mohaakilla51> hello?
<mohaakilla51> ??
<geirha> !hello | mohaakilla51
<ubotu> mohaakilla51: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jupp> mohaakilla51, if you have a question ask it :)
<beerfan> why would mplayer in gutsy have unmet dependencies? I thought that was a standard player
<corny> what channel on this server are the admin people on?
<matt444> re: subversion.  but how do I get the files from my computer to the subversion site?
<Xman> geirha: thanks man, got it from your link
<macogw> matt444: commit them
<OmnipotentEntity> The newest update for Hardy messed up my keyboard settings.  Whenever I press the numlock key it changes my keyboard (apple keyboard) into a laptop numpad.  (I'm using a desktop)  Restarting X fixes the problem as well as starting a new X server (but only for that session of course.)  Any ideas on how to change my keyboard's behavior?
<geirha> matt444: is it an empty repository?
<beerfan> OmnipotentEntity: ubuntu+1 ?
<OmnipotentEntity> ok
<techt0nix> when i try to boot with nvidia card i get a "out of range" on my monitor can anyone help?
<Jupp> techt0nix, sounds like you're trying to display a resolution that your monitor can't handle
<Agent_bob> have error:  /opt/carbon/bin/cycle-cdrom: 33: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<techt0nix> jupp: anyway to fix that?
<Dark_MX> hi. How me install Grub for sda2?
<Agent_bob> what does the error mean ?
<geirha> techt0nix: paste your xorg.conf at the pastebin. for a link: /msg ubotu paste
<cripps> I have a usb logitech headset ... how would I go about getting that to work under ubuntu?
<Jupp> techt0nix, off the top of my head I would say to modify your xorg.conf to a different resolution
<pike_> Dark_MX: should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<techt0nix> Jupp: i can boot ubuntu fine with my onboard video card
<pike_> techt0nix: this is an lcd right? what is its native res?
<techt0nix> 19" lcd
<Agent_bob> did my question get to the channel ?
<Jupp> do you get "range" error when you boot your computer or when you try to load X
<matt444> geirha:  no.  i uploaded one version before.  now if I cd to the directory on my computer and type "svn ci" it opens a nano window that lists the one file that i've changed, i'm guessing that means it will be uploaded.  then i exit nano and it gives me an abort/continue/edit option. i click continue but then it says "commit failed"  and "403 Forbidden".
<corny> what channel on this server are the admin on?
<pike_> corny: ubuntu-ops
<techt0nix> Jupp: i get out of range when grub is down counting down
<corny> pike_: thx
<ompaul> kes
<geirha> matt444: type a message. It will be the log message describing the change you've done. Then when you save it will be sent to the repository
<nooky> hy!
<geirha> matt444: type a message in the nano editor that comes up I mean
<Jupp> techt0nix, did ubuntu ever loaded?
<ompaul> ahh
<nooky> i have a problem with running ubuntu...can pls someone help me?
<nooky> private?
<Jupp> techt0nix, or did this happened after a change?
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> hi, I have kubuntu and I want to go straight to run level 3 (just the console) how can I do that on boot?
<techt0nix> Jupp: im on ubuntu right now just on a onboard video card
<matt444> geirha:  ok, that's good and all, but it says "403 forbidden"  so it's not being uploaded.
<cpk1> kes0: yes?
<loser> hey can anyone help me set up my wireless?
<cpk1> loser: maybe if you explain the situation
<nooky> i have a problem with running ubuntu...can pls someone help me?
<Jupp> techt0nix, is this a fresh installation?
<azuki> Vladimir_Zuchovs: the ctrl-f1 thru f5 do that I believe
<techt0nix> Jupp, yes 7.10
<nooky> i have a problem with running ubuntu...can pls someone help me?
<geirha> matt444: ah, sorry, didn't read all your message :/  the server is telling you you're not allowed to connect I'd say
<ConstyXIV> are there any user=agent changers for the firefox3 betas?
<tanner> nooky: whats the problem?
<loser> cpk1: well ive tried everything from ndiswrapper to the restricted hardware and still no luck so i was wondering if i could just get someone to start at the begining on setting it up
<Jupp> techt0nix, I would disable the onboard card and load the live cd with the other card and proceed to install
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> azuki: thanks, is it recovery mode i'm looking for?
<matt444> geirha:  i think because I "checked out" from an anonymous svn site, but the developer site i have access to.  so how do i tell it to upload to the developer site instead of the anonymous site that i checked out from.
<bastid_raZor> i'm guessing i've borked GTK+ somehow in the recent past.. before i installed my 2nd monitor and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg everything seemed fine now i get this error message in .xsession : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59424/
<loser> cpk1: chipset oon the card is broadcom airforce
<techt0nix> Jupp, cant load Live CD with nvidia card either
<azuki> Vladimir_Zuchovs: np
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> azuki: is it recovery mode?
<Jupp> techt0nix, you can't load the live cd at all?
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> azuki: that takes you to run level 3?
<techt0nix> Jupp, only with my onboard video card
<geirha> matt444: you really need to check out from the developer site in a different directory, then copy the changes you've made to that one and commit it
<techt0nix> Jupp, when i try to boot live cd with nvidia it hangs at 3rd bar on splash
<Jupp> techt0nix, try loading the live cd with in safe graphics mode
<techt0nix> Jupp, tryed to load safe graphics it hangs at work_notifysig+0x13/0x25
<artenius> any opinions on a good alternative to winamp, for using in ubuntu?
<Drugon> audacious
<Jupp> techt0nix, are you sure that the card is alright?
<techt0nix> Jupp, yes
<nooky> tanner
<nooky> tanner: i can`t install the ubuntu
<nooky> on my hp apvilion dv9000z
<artenius> does it support connecting to shoutcast streams?
<nooky> i can`t run even the live cd with ubuntu 7.10
<arang2> hi guys anyone could mention me a tool to check dns records thats not nslookup? (i need to check some MX registers)
<azuki> Vladimir_Zuchovs: if the ctrl f1-f5 don
<SpookyET> Is anyone in here using OSS v4 instead of ALSA?
<azuki> Vladimir_Zuchovs: if the ctrl f1-f5 dont get you there, try the telinit command
<Jupp> techt0nix, what troubles me is that you say that it goes dead once the grub countdown finishes, since X is not even trying to start...
<nooky> tanner: it loads the hardware drivers and so on...but then stops
<azuki> and rebooting afterwards
<arang2> hi guys anyone could mention me a tool to check dns records thats not nslookup? (i need to check some MX registers)
<bastid_raZor> artenius; rhythymbox does
<matt444> geirha:  thanks, that seems to have worked.
<ltcabral> how can i install an icon pack in gutsy?
<Jupp> techt0nix, try loading with the nosplah option in grub and maybe you can see something different...
<nooky> i have a problem with installing ubuntu, even with running the live cd...can pls someone help me?
<benman> herro, any simple and lightweight dock for ubuntu that doesn't require a new video card or compiz?
<techt0nix> Jupp, did that last line was work_notifysig+0x13/0x25
<nooky> i have a problem with installing ubuntu, even with running the live cd...can pls someone help me?
<Jupp> techt0nix, which driver are you using?
<benman> or rather, a simple dock that doesn't need compositing
<techt0nix> jupp, and only way to shutdown was cold shutdown
<balle> what version and how should i install audacious on ubuntu 6.06?
<nooky> i have a problem with installing ubuntu, even with running the live cd...can pls someone help me?
<Jupp> techt0nix, which driver are you using?
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> does anyone know what the default power saving utility (for laptops) is on kubuntu?
<techt0nix> jupp, to be all true not sure but its the one that Restricted drivers picked
<nooky> i have a problem with installing ubuntu, even with running the live cd...can pls someone help me?
<nooky> i have a problem with installing ubuntu, even with running the live cd...can pls someone help me?
<nooky> i have a problem with installing ubuntu, even with running the live cd...can pls someone help me?
<nooky> i have a problem with installing ubuntu, even with running the live cd...can pls someone help me?
<geirha> bastid_raZor: seems you got some files with setuid and setgid that shouldn't have those bits. Search your system for files with setuid/setgid with: find /usr -type f -perm +6000 -ls 2>/dev/null
<benman> nooky relax man
<tomaw> nooky: please don't repeat yourself like that in here
<azuki> ltcabral: you can add iconpacks in appearance --> install
<nooky> ok
<balle> nooky: i dont think flooding is gonna do ya any good
<nooky> sorry
<Jupp> techt0nix, try using the vesa driver....
<nooky> but can someone help me pls?
<bastid_raZor> geirha; okay..
<Jupp> techt0nix, ... that won't help either since you're not loading X yet... crap!
<mzuverink> Any recommendation on a webcam server? Either update at regular intervals or motion detection
<ltcabral> azuki: says the file format is invalid :(
<techt0nix> jupp, one more question evertime i install the nvidia driver from now on i can only boot ubuntu in Recovery mode and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg everytime
<Jupp> techt0nix, i'm out of ideas, keep asking in the channel... sorry
<azuki> ltcabral: what is the format?
<ZHURDOK> Escriba el texto aquí....HOLA
<benman> has anyone tried out SimDock?
<ZHURDOK> AL GUNZ   CHICA DE  CHIAPAS
<Jupp> techt0nix, how are you installing the driver if you can't get into ubuntu?
<techt0nix> jupp, one more question evertime i install the nvidia driver from now on i can only boot ubuntu in Recovery mode and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg everytime EDIT: that is with my onboard video card like i said my nvidia card will not even boot it
<ompaul> !offtopic | Zhaozhou
<ubot3> Zhaozhou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotwo> Zhaozhou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nanogomiz> hello
<ltcabral> azuki: well its a tar.gz with some folders inside :P
<bastid_raZor> geirha; while that runs.. the bits about compiz and what not Xgl and all.. i had that working before setting up the 2nd monitor. i did run nvidia-settings before restarting X.. once i restarted X this is where i ended up. could enter my login name but gnome failed to load
<techt0nix> jupp, i am on ubuntu right now but with my onboard video card, ubuntu works fine but not with my nvidia video card
<artenius> Using rythmbox: Couldn't start playback. Unknown play error.  any ideas?
<ompaul> !offtopic |  ZHURDOK
<Jupp> techt0nix, that would make sense since you're trying to load the nvidia driver with your onboard card
<ubot3> ZHURDOK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rockhoppr> anyone know why my syslog would be filling up with "ioctl operation 35585 not supported"?
<rockhoppr> I have googled but haven
<rockhoppr> haven't found anything
<techt0nix> jupp, yea i understand it the first time but now i have to boot EVERYTIME in recovery mode
<Xcerca> hi all, i just booted fromthe live cd and am trying to install, i am at the disk partition screen and am trying to set up a 4GB partition as the swap space,  but what do i need to have it labled as, setup keeps saying that i don't have a partition set up for swap,  i tired /swap and /tmp  ...   is it one of those ?
<techt0nix> jupp, or it boots in low graphics mode
<azuki> ltcabral: tried unpacking first?
<arang2> hi guys anyone could mention me a tool to check dns records thats not nslookup? (i need to check some MX registers)
<geirha> bastid_raZor: I don't see why any of that should cause such problems. Did you run any chmod commands at all?
<ltcabral> azuki: ooh i got it... there are a packed thing inside another... its working now thx
<Xcerca> n/m  i found it
<Jupp> techt0nix, are you disabling your onboard once you plug in your nvidia card?
<bastid_raZor> geirha; this is what the command spit out :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59425/ .. no chmod commands just dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then nvidia-settings..
<techt0nix> jupp, yes
<azuki> ltcabral: np
<mc-george> anyone know how to increase scrolling lines size?
<Jupp> techt0nix, sorry it seems like the problem is beyond my reach (crashing before loading X)
<ltcabral> azuki: well the icons changed but not the ones in awn bar... any idea?
<techt0nix> jupp, ok thank you for trying
<azuki> ltcabral: try customize
<bastid_raZor> ltcabral; you have to change those manually.. i use awn and they do not update when changing themes or icons
<Jupp> techt0nix, just out of curiosity, how do you know that the card works fine?
<techt0nix> jupp, it runs on windows fine
<bastid_raZor> ltcabral; also try to restart awn after a theme has been installed. that may fix the icons
<ltcabral> bastid_raZor: ooh.. and where do i change them manually?
<Jupp> techt0nix, I hate that answer ;)
<techt0nix> Jupp, lol but dont that answer it?
<bastid_raZor> ltcabral; to manually change icons on awn bar right the icon and properties.. it should have an option to change the icon.. i currently can not access awn so i'm pulling this from memory
<Jupp> techt0nix, yes! I would try other live cds (e.g. opensuse, fedora, etc) and see what happens
<Xcerca> what bootloader does ubuntu use,  grub ?
<balle> xcerca: yes GRUB
<balle> AFAIK
<azuki> yes.. grub
<RoAkSoAx> Xcerca: yes
<techt0nix> jupp i thought about opensuse a few ppl has said that it works with nvidia cards great
<mc-george> does anyone know how to increase scrolling number of lines, I read a solution in ubuntu forums, but it doesn't work
<BillyJoe> How do I turn the system beep Down.... It is encredibly lowd
<geirha> bastid_raZor: that list looks very similar to what I get on my working system ...
<techt0nix> jupp, is Opensuse like ubuntu? or is it diff somehow
<Jupp> techt0nix, I would try it and maybe you can attribute the problem to Ubuntu
<Xcerca> it is vert differnet
<geirha> bastid_raZor: does /etc/gdm/Xsession have a setuid/setgid bit? (mine does not)
<kestir> Xcerca: in what ways?
<tritium> mc-george: in gnome-terminal?
<Slart> BillyJoe: system beep annoyingly hard to configure.. I haven't been able to change what sound card it uses.. even less any other parameters.. such as volume etc
<techt0nix> Xcerca, was u talking to me?
<Jupp> techt0nix, it has major differences but I think there are more similarities than differences ;)
<steve_j> hi all
<darrick> i can set settings in system -> preferences -> advanced desktop effect settings
<mc-george> tritium: in firefox
<darrick> but none of them work
<techt0nix> jupp, well i am still new to linux does it use sudo commands?
<BillyJoe> thanks
<darrick> any ideas?
<azuki> mc-george: you can turn off the system-beep in preferences-sound preferences-system beep
<mc-george> tritium: system wide
<techt0nix> jupp, also can i get KDE with it?
<Flare183> techt0nix: yes
<corny> !hi | steve_j
<steve_j> what's the best way on a server install to create an additional user with the same powers as my main user?
<Xcerca> i would say mainly that it is corporate sponsored, make of that what you will,  the program YaST is supposed to control all of you hardware and packages, but i didn't like it
<mc-george> azuki: i didnt ask that :P
<balle> i am trying to access one of my partitions named hda5, and i do not have the permission to do anything with it because i am not the owner of the partition, so how do i make it my own?
<steve_j> hi corny
<pike_> BillyJoe: modprobe -r pcspkr  maybe if that works just blacklist it course thatll kill it entirely
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> hi, I can't seem to boot in kubuntu (KDE) because I set the powermanager to shut down when the lid is closed. It always thinks the lid is closed, even if it's open- any suggestions?
<Jupp> techt0nix, yes it has sudo and yes you can get it with kde
<artenius> Where are program files installed by default? I just used synaptic to install xmms and now I can't even find it when promted for a media player to use when i download a playlist? only rythmbox shows up.
<artenius> it's not in .xmms
<corny> no ubotu answer?
<kestir> artenius: /usr/bin
<corny> !ubotu
<kestir> artenius: think "use you're bin"
<azuki> derrik: to enable those setting you have to install the compiz package first, then it will be available
<steve_j> corny - adduser or useradd?
<artenius> kestir: thanks bud
<artenius> I was looking everywhere but there
<techt0nix> jupp, ok thank you for all your help im gonna try Opensuse
<Jupp> techt0nix, but it your user is not on the sudoers list by default, when you install it, it will create a proper "root" account
<kestir> s/you're/your
<tritium> kestir: ?  that translates to
<tritium> "use you are bin"
<azuki> mc-george: oh?... to soften I don't know :)
<core_> How do I change my my wifi interface? from eth1 to wifi0 ?
<BillyJoe> pike_ you rock that got rid of the sound... what is "blacklist" and how do I do it.
<loser> ok im going to reinstall from the cd and do my wirless the right way i found a good article on how to do it only prob is its not for gutsy will it still work >
<corny> steve_j: no clue. I don't use server edition
<l815> so are there any power management tools for laptops? my brightness doesn't change, my battery drains, it's not very fun T-T
<Pelo> loser, what it is for ?
<pike_> BillyJoe: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  just add the pcspkr to that list so ubuntu knows to not let it load at boot
<Jupp> techt0nix, in other words if you need to run something as root you would type #su, and it will prompt you for the root password
<Jupp> techt0nix, and then everything after will be done as root
<loser> pelo: 6.10 edgy
<techt0nix> jupp. kinda like useing sudo -s -H   ?
<balle> i am trying to access one of my partitions named hda5, and i do not have the permission to do anything with it because i am not the owner of the partition, so how do i make it my own? and i'm running 6.06
<pike_> BillyJoe: like  blacklist pcspkr
<tritium> techt0nix: sudo -i, rather than sudo -s -H
<Pelo> loser, stuff for previous release should still work on the later ones,   I thought you meant it was for another distro like opensuse or redhat,  proceed with confidence
<techt0nix> tritium, my bad lol
<Jupp> techt0nix, yes but you'll put in the root password, not yours
<corny> hda5? I thought you could have no more than 4 partitions on one drive
<scr0tum> Anyone that can help a newbie?
<techt0nix> jupp, ok that dont sound to bad
<zenmae> balle, what kind of partition type is it (linux or windows?)
<BillyJoe> outstanding...
<BillyJoe> thank you
<corny> scr0tum: ask your question. someone will answer
<Pelo> corny, you can only have 4 primary partitons,  you can have as many as you want logical ones
<Slart> l815: it might be driver specific.. it works on my laptop (acer travelmate 6291)
<corny> Pelo: i
<Jupp> techt0nix, not at all, almost all linux distros work that way. Ubuntu is the exception (along with OSX)
<corny> Pelo: ic*
<balle> zenmae it is a ntfs, and previously windows
<loser> pelo: thanks yeah some how i got it to not see my wireless card at all just f***** with it so oi went and got another tutorial for ndiswrapper its for a different wirless card but all im going to do is change the commands and drivers to fit my card =P
<bastid_raZor> geirha; i do not see it in mine either.
<Pelo> loser, best of luck,  I've never had to deal with wifi so I can't realy help
<l815> Slart, but what are some options for solutions? I mean I need the increased battery time at college
<core_> What is the file that I can edit to change my wifi interface from eth1 to wifi0 ?
<loser> pelo: its cool if i need help i got to laptops running next to eachother ill be here the whole time i just needed to know if the version mattered
<zenmae> balle, have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pelo> core_, not sure , in gui these things can usualy be done using the network manager in the admin menu
<Slart> l815: I have no idea really.. I didn't have to do anything to my laptop.. it all worked out of the box.. you can try testing different acpi settings.. google for ubuntu +laptop model... look for errors in dmesg and syslog.. it's all a bit touch and go
<Pelo> !ntfs > zenmae read this
<zenmae> balle, you will have to use the ntfs 3g driver mentioned there
<l815> Slart, will do thanks
<zenmae> !ntfs
<giuseppe> Quacuno italiano?
<corny> Pelo: ubotu is not responding
<corny> !ubotu
<Pelo> !it | giuseppe
<techt0nix> will magicISO work on ubuntu?
<geirha> bastid_raZor: oh hang on, it seg faults on line 57 of your paste. That's a bad sign. No way to see which process seg faulted though :/
<zenmae> thanks pelo
<Starnestommy> I think the bot is malfunctioning
<loser> core_: go to /lib/network/interface try that
<Pelo> corny, the both is dead again , hold on
<Slart> l815: and of course.. ask the people in here if anyone has the same laptop that you have =)
<bastid_raZor> geirha; when you look at w in terminal do you have something similiar to tty7 /usr/bin/gnome-session
<Jupp> giuseppe, #ubuntu-it
<LoneWolf_Tigerpa> hey does anyone know how to install gnome(ubuntu) over kubuntu
<Pelo> corny,  I can'T do anyting about the bot  , sorry
<l815> Slart, oh good idea :D
<Slart> LoneWolf_Tigerpa: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop might do the trick
<balle> zenmae: what is the universe repository?
<corny> Pelo: who can?
<l815> anyone use a Vaio Fz240e laptop?
<geirha> bastid_raZor: yes
<LoneWolf_Tigerpa> i tried that
<Pelo> corny, some of the higher ops
<balle> zenmae: and thx!
<LoneWolf_Tigerpa> ubuntu boots to a black screen]
<Makken> Can anyone help me? Ubuntu 7.10 wont update properly
 * Pelo wonders if anyone noticed his pun 
<giuseppe> grazie
<core_> loser thank you, bit this did not work.
<bastid_raZor> geirha; previously it seg faulted right after emerald tried to load. since composite isn't loading compiz will not either..
<digitalspaghetti> hey folks - I'm sitting in the live disk now installing, and i selected to re-size the HD and create the partition at 64gb of space.  However the Please Wait screen is saying 'Resizing Partition' but it's been stuck at 0% for about an hour
<digitalspaghetti> however the systems hasn't hung up
<techt0nix> can someone tell me if magicISO works on ubuntu?
<LoneWolf_Tigerpa> is there something else i must install?
<archman> hi, any vmware users here?
<corny> techt0nix: I don't think you would need magicISO
<Pelo> LoneWolf_Tigerpa, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install the gnome and gnome programs ,  and if you want I can gert you a link to remove kubuntu and the related progs
<bastid_raZor> geirha; i had a friend helping me previously (he ran out of ideas) and he was confused by /usr/bin/gnome-session .. he was thinking xsession-manager should be running instead
<loser> core_: does it have the value set for lo?
<techt0nix> corny: i use magicISO to burn image cds
<Slart> l815: here's one thread.. it's short.. but brings some hope =) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606829
<macogw> techt0nix: ubuntu has that ability built in
<techt0nix> macogw, how to i get there?
 * Pelo has to go , later folks
<l815> Slart, lol i happened to stumble on the same site
<macogw> techt0nix: just right click the iso and it'll be obvious
<techt0nix> macogw, ok ty
<zenmae> balle see my private message
<corny> techt0nix: if you double-click a .iso file it opens a prompt to write it to a CD with the default CD writer
<macogw> techt0nix: i think it says "open with cd/dvd burner"
<balle> zenmae: i am writing to you in there
<TaRDy> if i have eth0 and eth1, and eth0 connects to the internet and i want my ps3 to connect to the internet through eth1, does anybody know what I should be modifying in ubuntu?
<core_> loser, how do i check?
<LoneWolf_Tigerpa> would it matter if im doing this all on a externaal drive or not? ubuntu didnt wanna install to it in the first place\
<artenius> I installed dual boot ubuntu on top of vista. All my mp3 files are in vista. How would I be able to play them from that partition? when I try to find the folder in xmms, it's only looking in /
<digitalspaghetti> hey folks - I'm sitting in the live disk now installing, and i selected to re-size the HD and create the partition at 64gb of space. However the Please Wait screen is saying 'Resizing Partition' but it's been stuck at 0% for about an hour.  I want to know if it will be safe to stop and i haven't lost my Windows partition, and I can try the alternative installer
<bastid_raZor> geirha; since i have gnome loading now and am able to login .. possibly editing xorg.conf to add those modules and composite .. might that be an idea or do i need to figure out GTK errors/warnings to solve it all?
<LoneWolf_Tigerpa> also whats the command to boot without the loading bar?
<loser> core_: lemme find the exact extension
<azuki> artenius: look in /media/[drivename] after mounting it
<Jupp> artenius, Places->Computer, you'll see your windows drive there...
<artenius> mounting is like,   mount /hda2?
<Jupp> artenius, double click it and it will mount it
<artenius> I think I did that, it showed up on my desktop as HP:
<artenius> cool
<artenius> thanks
<legend2440> digitalspaghetti: is there an apply buttonon top?
<NW2190> Hey, If I want to transfer all my user data from one computer to another what folders should I transfer/ will it work to just transfer the files?
<loser> core_: /etc/networe/interfaces thats the network interfaces file
<macogw> NW2190: /home/youusername/
<geirha> bastid_raZor: hard to say... depends on what segfaults really. And it's hard to figure out what or why. It's a problem that's more suited to ask at the forums or at launchpad I think
<digitalspaghetti> legend2440, no
<foxray> hi, how do i set the monitor standby time in xubuntu?
<kvas> привет всем)
<macogw> kvas: #ubuntu-ru
<kvas> ok
<zenmae> !ntfs
<bastid_raZor> geirha; okay, thanks for your attempts to help.
<NW2190> macogw: ya I know that one, but which other ones? I'm basically trying to clone my computer entirely.
<macogw> NW2190: well thats all your user files
<techt0nix> ok this is off topic but why is my download speed so slow never was slow until i got ubuntu
<digitalspaghetti> I'm on Step 4 at the moment in the background, and the Please Wait modal is over it
<NW2190> ok but what about /usr/bin and sbin and all of those?
<macogw> techt0nix: download speed depends on the server from which you download as well, but make sure you have ipv6 disabled
<balle> how do i get universe repository?
<macogw> techt0nix: gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<macogw> techt0nix: and put a # at the start of all ipv6 lines
<macogw> balle: system -> admin -> software sources
<corny> balle: /etc/apt/sources.list should have it, it may be commented out
<macogw> balle: check all the boxes
<NW2190> I guess a more appropriate question is which directories can I replace without interfering with the OS?
<foxray> guess no one knows how to set the ubuntu monitor standby time'
<loser> core_: that work ?
<pike_> NW2190: /home  :)
<microwaver> Anyone here who got Compiz and video drivers working on ubuntu (ati radeon x600)
<artenius> foxray: System > Prefences > power management
<techt0nix> macogw, i have lines like fe00::0 ip6-localnet just make it #fe00::0 ip6-localnet ?
<foxray> artenius: i'm in xubuntu, no such thing
<macogw> NW2190: anything outside /home is OS system files
<macogw> techt0nix: yep
<macogw> techt0nix: then save it
<techt0nix> macogw, ty
<core_> loser, i don't see any reference to eth1 in there.
<atlef> macogw: Thank you for that one : <macogw> techt0nix: and put a # at the start of all ipv6 lines
<artenius> foxray: oh, sorry. you said ubuntu
<balle> macagw - i dont have the software sources available to me, oh btw i'm running 6.06
<loser> core_: sorry then i got nothing buddy haha im working on my wireless as well
<macogw> balle: oh..i thought that was in the menu, but ok open synaptic and look in the preferences
<core_> loser, lol thank you
<NW2190> macogw: but can't I replace some of the others without losing the functionality of the OS?
<loser> core_: what are you using to do yours?
<core_> ipwraw
<macogw> NW2190: are you doing a reinstall and you want to keep data? because reinstall will replace all the rest anyway...
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me get fusion running on my intel 845g?  I ran "compiz --replace" in the terminal, and I get a seg fault after something about "starting gtk-window-decorator fusion"
<loser> ipwraw>>>????
<balle> macogw: still no software stuff
<macogw> NW2190: or do you want to clone it?
<artenius> any opinions on a nice graphical system monitor in ubuntu? for the desktop
<balle> macagow: what is synaptic?
<macogw> artenius: conky will show it on the desktop
<macogw> balle: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<l815> anyone have a vaio fz240e that knows a program for power management (battery)?
<loser> balle: your package manager
<macogw> balle: in synaptic go to settings -> repositories
<LoneWolf_Tigerpa> okay um.. i have compiz stuff all installed... how do i activate it in kubuntu?
<artenius> macogw: I like conky but I was hoping there might be a nicer looking one, to compliment compiz
<bastid_raZor> geirha; on line 57 the seg fault is when it tries to load awn .. and awn requires compiz to be running.. that could be the reason
<macogw> artenius: gkrellm's not so nice looking. do you like widgets?
<artenius> macogw: I don't honestly know what widgets are yet
<NW2190> macogw: I have three hard drives so I'm just going to save all the data onto one of them, remove it, then install a new OS.  I just want my comp to be the same when everythings done/
<c0rle0n3>  hi, is it possible to change default ubuntu charset to UTF-8 without BOM? how?
<balle> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<macogw> artenius: ok well try installing screenlets
<pike_> c0rle0n3: you mean the locale?
<macogw> artenius: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<macogw> artenius: the latest?
<artenius> macogw: 7.10
<geirha> bastid_raZor: the log messages aren't necessarily sequential, but what's awn?
<macogw> artenius: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gilir/ubuntu/pool/main/s/screenlets/screenlets_0.0.13~bzr182-gutsy1-1_all.deb
<macogw> artenius: itll show up in system -> preferences -> screenlets
<techt0nix> ok its just the server im downloading at my speeds are fine, where can i download opensuse at?
<microwaver> Anyone here who got Compiz and video drivers working on ubuntu (ati radeon x600)
<macogw> artenius: and you can launch them and tell them to autolaunch on start
<bastid_raZor> geirha; avant window navigator.. a dock app
<artenius> macogw: thanks
<macogw> artenius: it requires that you have compiz going though
<Jupp> macogw, I don't have ipv6 disabled but I don't think I have a network problem, should I turn it off anyhow?
<macogw> artenius: oh wait you said you had it
<corny> microwaver: do you have your video driver working and just need it to connect with compiz?
<geirha> bastid_raZor: well, disabling it and see if that improves things might be worth a try :)
<macogw> Jupp: if its not buggin you, dont worry about it.  but it made me lose wireless signal all the time
<artenius> macogw: yeah, should I use that link or just install via synaptic?
<artenius> macogw: yes I'm using compiz
<macogw> artenius: that one's more up to date / fixed
<cripps> I have a logitech usb headset, asoundconf list shows the headset, but I\ve no idea how to set the headset up to actually use it ... I've never done it in linux before, can somebody help me out, or point me to a good how-to ?
<artenius> macogw: ok thanks
<Jupp> macogw, really? it messed your wireless? how did you figure out it was ipv6?
<macogw> Jupp: i know ipv6 can cause issues in general, so i took it as a hunch
<atlef> cripps: sound under preferences menu
<balle> hmm, i find nothing if i search for universe repositorie
<macogw> Jupp: ipv6 doesnt use DHCP
<corny> when do they plan to actually start using IPv6
<macogw> Jupp: so when a network is setup for DHCP it can get confused
<cripps> atlef, any help for a command line user?
<macogw> corny: itll probably be years before its all sorted out...the web is huge
<Jupp> macogw, thanks, did not now that.
<atlef> cripps: im gui as much as possible, so no
<bastid_raZor> geirha; that is worth a shot.. i have no clue how i mucked GTK though..
<techt0nix> can anyone tell me where to download Opensuse ?
<Scunizi> techt0nix, google
<l815> google opensuse
<corny> techt0nix: in an ubuntu channel?
<DASPRiD> techi602, why would you want to
<DASPRiD> :>
<core_> Which conf file do I need to edit to change eth1 to wifi0
<Dark_MX> Please help me again
<DASPRiD> suse is kind of the crapiest linux distribution available
<microwaver> Hello people, how can I check if my video driver is functioning properly?
<Dark_MX> How me install grub on sda2?
<MilitantPotato> Being a tard, I deleted /media/.hal-mtab is this fixable?
<DASPRiD> microwaver, glxgears
<sfears> core_, /etc/network/interfaces
<balle> should i do all the updates in the package manager?
<h2oz> microwaver or glxinfo =)
<microwaver> DASPRiD, thanks. since I am only able to run limited graphics...
<techt0nix> DASPiD, because had to many ppl tell me that it will work with nvidia video cards
<techi602> DASPRiD: u were saying?
<core_> sfears, i don't see eth1 in there or eth0 am i missing something?
<pike_> core_: used to be a file in /etc/ but as of feisty i havent been able to find it
<Itaku> [AMSG] 05.XX.08 TG1!
<DASPRiD> techt0nix, ubntu works with nvidia cards too
<microwaver> h2oz, got this error 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<microwaver> "
<legend2440> techt0nix: http://software.opensuse.org/
<DASPRiD> microwaver, ati or nvidia?
<microwaver> ATI...
<DASPRiD> uhm
<DASPRiD> then i'm no help
<techt0nix> DASPRiD, yes i know but can u please help me get my nvidia card running
<microwaver> DASPRiD, ATI Radeon X600 to be precise
<sfears> core_, is there anything listed under system/administration/network?
<DASPRiD> techt0nix, download the latest drivers from nvidia.com
<DASPRiD> then quit the gdm/kdm
<DASPRiD> and sudo the installer
<BigNixN00B> i installed ubuntu, there is no KDE .. how to get kde ?
<DASPRiD> everything is is done automatically
<core_> sfears, there is no dir system/administration/network
<bastid_raZor> geirha; that did cut down on the errors .. GTK still having issues.. forum time as you suggested
<DASPRiD> BigNixN00B, install kubuntu
<sfears> not a directory.. system menu at the top of the screen
<bod_> how can i make an image of my hard drive for backup purposes?
<techt0nix> DASPRiD, did that when i try to boot ubuntu with my nvidia video card when GRUB counts down i get "Out of Range" on my monitor
<BigNixN00B> DASPRiD:  umm no ? i already installed ubuntu .. dont want to unistall it and download kubuntu atm , is there a way to install KDE in ubuntu ?
<geirha> bastid_raZor: doesn't seem like your gtk is bad ... I got those same warnings about setgid/setuid when I checked just now, so it seems like it's "normal" in ubuntu
<atlef> BigNixN00B: install kubuntu-desktop
<Jupp> BigNixN00B, you can get kubuntu
<bastid_raZor> geirha; really.. very interesting.
<balle> how do i access my ntfs partition? i'm running ubuntu 6.06 and i can SEE the partition though i cannot access it because i apperently am not the owner of said drive, how do i become that?
<Starnestommy> BigNixN00B: there's a kde package
<techt0nix> BignixN00B, sudo apt-get install kde
<c0rle0n3> pike_: maybe, I think yes, the locale
<DASPRiD> (but tbw, why would anyone want kde ^^)
<BigNixN00B> techt0nix:  tx
<bastid_raZor> geirha; do you use dual monitors?
<c0rle0n3> because html files saved with utf8 is not working my localserver
<sfears> balle, check your /dos folder
<corny> DASPRiD: some people perfer it over GNOME
<legend2440> bod_ http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<BigNixN00B> DASPRiD: personal choice i guess .. for me almost every gnome window has around 10 bugs in it
<bod_> cheers legend2440
<geirha> bastid_raZor: it's a laptop with an external monitor. Only using the external monitor though
<balle> sfears: mmmm... how is it i do that?
<Xcerca> after i install the nvidia driver how do i go to nvidia settings to change the resolution ?
<sfears> ls /dos
<microwaver> Ha, getting mad, can't seem to install a proper ATI Radeon X600 Driver
<corny> Xcerca: 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<atlef> Xcerca: apt-get nvidia-settings
<balle> how is it i check my /dos folder
<pisecx> hi, everybody
<Xcerca> o alright , thanks
<sfears> balle, in a terminal type "ls /dos"
<sfears> brb
<pisecx> does anybody knows where alacarte gets the list of applications to load into menu?
<balle> sfears: No such file exists
<geirha> bastid_raZor: my desktop computer with only one monitor also has those same messages
<corny> Are any ops active right now? ubotu is broken
<BigNixN00B> DASPRiD:  u prefer gnome over kde ?
<DASPRiD> BigNixN00B, yes
<DASPRiD> i like it simple
<bastid_raZor> geirha; well that is a good thing i guess.. now to get compiz back up and running.
<pisecx> the problem is: I have installed application under wine, than deleted it. but I still can see this application in applications-others. when I try to delete this, using alacarte, it crashes
<BigNixN00B> DASPRiD:  lol i am told by some other guy that KDE is more stable, mature and is nearer to windows .. i am trying to convert to linux from windows and gnome isnt going too well for me
<pisecx> and all is ok, when I delete ~/.config/.menu directory or somethink like this
<BigNixN00B> DASPRiD:  so i think i have to give kde a go
<techt0nix> i need some options is Opensuse anygood?
<bastid_raZor> geirha; okay, i can edit my xorg.conf to enable all the things needed. thanks
<tritium> techt0nix: this is an ubuntu support channel, not opensuse
<techi602> opensuse is too comercial for me
<corny> BigNixN00B: did you just say nearer to windows.... I got Linux to get away from windows....
<Xcerca> whats gksudo  ?
<corny> Xcerca: it's sudo but it asks for the password graphically
<Xcerca> o
<BigNixN00B> corny:  yeah me going away from windows or planning to
<DASPRiD> BigNixN00B, indeed it's for the windows guys
<Xcerca> BigNixN00B  how long have you been useing the linux ?
<DASPRiD> but when i changed from win to lin (long time ago), i used gnome from the first moment
<microwaver> Xcerca, as if 'the linux' exists :p
<al-_-Gir> there is some mathematical software open source ( something like Derive 6 for windows ) ?
<BigNixN00B> Xcerca: 3 hours in total i guess
<Xcerca> lol  ,   i was reading the manual for my TV ,  and it uses linux also  8-)
<Chousuke> al-_-Gir: sage, octave
<Chousuke> al-_-Gir: octave is a matlab clone, sage can do symbolic calculations as well
<corny> Xcerca: you'd be suprised at how many things actually do use Linux. Ex. The touch screens at fast food resteraunts
<techt0nix> can anyone help me get ubuntu to boot with my nvidia 5500 video card
<Devourer> Does Ubuntu have a partitioning tool?
<Mastkilla920> hey everyone
<Chousuke> yes
<BigNixN00B> Xcerca:  could be less than that .. basically a fresher
<Chousuke> Devourer: gparted
<Mastkilla920> i am new to ubuntu
<microwaver> Xcerca, your washing machine :)
<Mastkilla920> installing right now
<atlef> Mastkilla920: hello
<al-_-Gir> i need something that can do dirve , integrate , draw functions ( roots , sin , cos and all this )
<Mastkilla920> is it better than windows xp?
<Devourer> Chousuke, don't I need to have a Live CD to use that?
<Xcerca> BigNixN00B  well don't give up ,  it's so much better when you learn a few things,  in windows i used to spend forever trying to change somthing, just to find out that it couldn't be changed...=-O
<Chousuke> Devourer: well, not really.
<atlef> Mastkilla920: people here might be biased
<pisecx> does anybody knows where alacarte gets the list of applications to load into menu?
<geirha> !best | Mastkilla920
<Xcerca> my toilet also uses linux
<Chousuke> Devourer: you can't modify a disk that's in use
<Mastkilla920> hehehe
<BigNixN00B> Xcerca:  well, started to burn my fingers a bit .. lost some data
<Mastkilla920> i will give it a try
<Devourer> Chousuke, can partition magic modify a disk in use?
<Chousuke> Devourer: no
<Mastkilla920> will it run good on a pentium 4 2.4ghz with 256 ram
<Mastkilla920> ?¿
<azuki> Mastkilla920: don't worry :)
<corny> Devourer: gparted is a package you can get and Partition magic actually takes the disk out of use before it does anything
<geirha> Mastkilla920: only 256MiB RAM ?!
<Mastkilla920> ya
<sYn_0n3> mastkilla linux runs good on anything...64mb for the win
<Mastkilla920> its my old comp
<Mastkilla920> Cool
<Devourer> corny, alright, cool.
<Slart> al-_-Gir: try or wx-maxima
<azuki> Mastkilla920: 256 is a lot...
<Mastkilla920> let me install and then ask here for help
<Mastkilla920> {{ £åügHîñg Øüt £öüÐ }}
<pike_> Mastkilla920: you will likely want xubuntu on that comp
<Mastkilla920> wats that?
<BigNixN00B> Mastkilla920:  i think all u need to do is give around 512 mb of swap drive space on HD to fill up for ram needs .. but thats just my reading before i installed Ubuntu
<Chousuke> Devourer: On the fly resizing is possible, but it depends on the filesystem.
<Slart> al-_-Gir: there aren't that many symbolic math applications in the open source world.. I think Matematica is available for linux.. but it will cost you
<Xcerca> i think windows is also a stretch off unix.  then mabey you could also say that windows is linux based  :P
<Chousuke> Devourer: AFAIK you can't do it with ext3
<corny> !ubotu why have you failed us all
<geirha> Mastkilla920: you don't need to install it to try it out. Just boot up the cd and you can test it out without modifying anything on your computer
<Devourer> Chousuke, oh, that is probably what I want to do.
<pike_> Mastkilla920: a less ram intensive version of ubuntu 256mb is fine for regular ubuntu (gnome though) just a little too heavy for my taste
<Chousuke> Xcerca: windows isn't related to unix
<sYn_0n3> Chousuke: correct sir
<Xcerca> i dunno , those guys copied everthing they saw...
<Chousuke> Xcerca: still
<Xcerca> dos
<techt0nix> is there anyway to do sudo commands before trying to load X?
<Chousuke> Xcerca: and calling windows linux based is just ridiculous, sorry. :)
<oqps> hi
<al-_-Gir> wmMaxima is good one : )
<Slart> techt0nix: sudo works on a clean command line
<oqps> hwo to access to this file ~/.gconf ?
<BigNixN00B> hmm .. these guys can surely use some warning messages
<corny> techt0nix: boot in recovery mode and start x manually with 'startx'
<Chousuke> Xcerca: anyway, getting a bit offtopic.
<Mastkilla920> can i play call of duty on ubuntu?
<Chousuke> Mastkilla920: Wine might support it
<Xcerca> yea...  anyway
<Slart> Mastkilla920: I don't think there is a native client.. might work in wine.. see appdb.winehq.org
<Chousuke> Mastkilla920: check www.winehq.org and the appdb
<techt0nix> slart, so when grub counts down i hit ESC then what do i do?
<atlef> oqps: in nautilus view show hidden files
<Achoth> When I press ctrl+alt+F1 I get a black screen with a marker flashing, but I can't anything. What can be the problem?
<corny> !ubotu
<techt0nix> slart, hit "C" ?
<Mastkilla920> k let me start installing
<Mastkilla920> will be back later
<Mastkilla920> thanks
<Devourer> Chousuke, why can't ext3 do on the fly resizing? :(
<freeman163> does anyone have an idea why my cursor would only change in text boxes, not system-wide
<Slart> techt0nix: huh?.. what's the goal here? why do you want to stop grub?
<oqps> how to access via bash command to this file ~/.gconf
<sYn_0n3> i have no idea what you guys are talking about
<geirha> Mastkilla920: call of duty is rated platinum on wine's appdb, which means it runs very well
<Chousuke> Devourer: I don't know. filesystems are complex entities, and on the fly resizing is nowhere as simple as it sounds, on *any* fs... Even those that support it
<DASPRiD> oqps, define "access"
<Slart> oqps: I think .gconf is a folder.. not a file
<Chousuke> Devourer: it may sound like a trivial feature, but in reality it's anything but :)
<oqps> ok thx Sla
<techt0nix> slart, because if i let it countdown and load with my nvidia video card it will just say "Out Of Range" so im thinking maybe if i could get into sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can get my video card working
<sYn_0n3> oqps: browse to the directory from the terminal
<oqps> what that it that it mean ~/. ?
<Devourer> Chousuke, what do you mean?
<corny> techt0nix: did your graphics ever work?
<Chousuke> Devourer: I mean it takes a lot of work to make a filesystem support on-the-fly resizing.
<Slart> techt0nix: ahh.. hmm.. there is a way to do that.. have you tried the recovery boot thingy?
<Chousuke> Devourer: if the design even allows it
<Devourer> Chousuke, I thought ext3 was all powerful... :|
<techt0nix> corny, it works fine in windows
<Chousuke> Devourer: there's no such thing as all-powerful :P
<sYn_0n3> ext3 is great
<gaucho> Is there any gnome-panel application to show a host status (online/offline) ?
<sYn_0n3> i like reiserfs myself
<corny> techt0nix: I mean did it ever work on Ubuntu
<sYn_0n3> ntfs is good for handling large files 6gig and up
<Chousuke> Devourer: there are a lot of issues with resizing a live filesystem
<techt0nix> slart, recovery boot sticks on line work_notifysig+0x13/0x25 and i cant do nothing but cold shutdown
<techt0nix> corny, no i have never got it to work on ubuntu
<azuki> too bad I can't format within linux to NTFS
<Devourer> Chousuke, if you resize NTFS can it modify the ext3 filesystem partition?
<artenius> is there a trick to getting /playing to work in xchat-xsys while using xmms?
<Slart> azuki: you can't? are you sure?
<microwaver> can someone help me here. I seem to have some problems with my fglrxinfo
<Daicen> Okay...  Trying to compile something, and it says that I don't have X...
<Chousuke> Devourer: not on the fly, but if you have the partitions unmounted they can be resized.
<sYn_0n3> microwaver:state your issue
<corny> techt0nix: even the onboard graphics card didn't work
<Daicen> Definitely do, cause I'm looking right at it!
<crackintosh> Can someone suggest why this cron isnt working? 30 4    * * 5   root    mysqldump -u root -pqwaszxcV --databases flavtrak 07 | gzip > ~/backups/flavtrak_backup_`date +%Y%m%d`.sql.gz
<techt0nix> corny, im on ubuntu right now with my onboard graphics
<azuki> Slart: it's blanked out, it's possible to go to fat16 fat32 ext2 ext3 and a few others, but not ntfs..
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, still got video driver issues.
<Devourer> Chousuke, can Ubuntu resize a NTFS file system if it is unmounted?
<Slart> artenius: that's like asking if you can give yourself a wedgie while reciting the phonebook.. it will just annoy everyone else.. and in the end hurt you.. please spare us..
<Chousuke> Devourer: yes, as far as I know
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: did you use the restricted ati driver
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, seems to be I can't get them installed, if i do fglrxinfo I get something like this : Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Slart> azuki: hmm.. guess I've never tried myself.. just thought it was possible..
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, Yes he is enabled
<Jangari> what's the firefox add-on to make it appear to java as different browsers? internet explorer or safari, say?
<seika> Hi. Can someone help me? I have some problems to install ubuntu.
<artenius> Slart: I wasn't planning on using it in here.
<corny> techt0nix: so it gives you that error and then boots using the onboard card
<artenius> Slart: I know better than to do that in any help channel.
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: go to the amd site and download the linux driver
<sYn_0n3> thats how i got my old ati card working
<Sonderblade> how do i check which package contains the file multirow.sty?
<trev> can anyone tell me the linux command to change permissions on a devise?
<Slart> artenius: that's what they all say =).. (oh.. and to answer your question.. I have no idea.. never tried it)
<techt0nix> corny, no i disable my onboard when trying to boot my nvidia video card
<speps> hey guys does somebody tried nonXgl script???
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 and do ./<path to driver> ?
<azuki> slart: I'd like to know if anyone gets that working tho
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, tried that severl times already
<sYn_0n3> microwaver:exactly
<techt0nix> corny, i have to do a cold shutdown then go back into bios
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: what was the output
<corny> techt0nix: I wouldn't suggest disabling your onboard, just use the other driver instead, you always want a fallback
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, of the fglxrinfo ?
<Slart> azuki: hmm.. using gparted I can format to ntfs.. do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Slart> !ntfs-4g
<Slart> !ntfs-3g
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: have you tried installing the .bin file from the ati site?
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<microwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<microwaver> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<microwaver> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<corny> Slart: ubotu is broked
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, let's see.
<corny> private message it and it will work
<techt0nix> corny, my computer monitor will not even turn on unless i disable onboard videocard and enable nvidia one or vis versa
<Slart> corny: hmm... I see.. thanks..
<Slart>  ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: another thing i did to get it working was to install XGL server
<corny> techt0nix: I don't know how to help you.
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, just by apt-get instaal xgl server ?
<azuki> slart: I have it installed
<legend2440> Jangari:  modify headers is one
<techt0nix> corny, noone ever does
<speps> hey guys i can't start a window manager with X under Xgl
<sYn_0n3> microwaver:post output of lspci
<techt0nix> corny, lol
<azuki> slart: should the the ntfs-config be installed also?
<ramiel77> how do i remove a monitor from the command line because the login screen won't display on my laptop?
<Jangari> modify header, legend2440, i'll look for it, cheers
<microwaver> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port
<microwaver> 00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 437A Serial ATA Controller
<microwaver> 00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller
<microwaver> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
<microwaver> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
<microwaver> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller
<FloodBot3> microwaver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sYn_0n3> rameil: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<azuki> slart: don't think it should tho..
<core_> How can I change the name of my symlin from eth1 to wifi0
<corny> ramiel77: it's all in Xorg.conf
<Devourer> Chousuke, does GParted have a GUI on Ubuntu?
<Slart> azuki: I don't really know..
<giuseppe> lista server Amule?
<akorn> anybody know where i should go for help with LMMS?
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: so your system sees the card
<azuki> devourer: yes it does
<vita_> Hey guys the number on this site http://www2.arnes.si/~kriskem1/hihi/calc_trans.htm should they be for me if I am using a samba server
<giuseppe> qualcuno ha la lista server amule?
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 yes, sorry for the flood
<Devourer> azuki, do you know the command that is similar to sudo but for GUI apps?
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: trying installing the .bin file
<Chousuke> Devourer: yes. it's gparted afaik :P
<Chousuke> Devourer: the backend tool is parted ;)
<Devourer> Chousuke, ooooh. Lol.
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: my light just dinged off...use "envy" to install the driver
<sYn_0n3> man i got to stop smoking
<azuki> devourer: just running sudo gparted should start the gui
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, Did that before as well. Didn't fix the problem
<atlef> sYn_0n3:  stop smoking what
<legend2440> Devourer: gksudo
<Devourer> legend2440, yeah.
<sYn_0n3> microwaver:you used envy already?
<ompaul> !ency | sYn_0n3
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, Should I try it again, but first deinstalling the driver?
<ompaul> !envy | sYn_0n3
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, Yes.
<sYn_0n3> yes remove everything ati
<Lgndryhr> hi, i am hoping someone can help me with a problem i am having lol. for some reason when i try to load up a memory card via a card reader it wont mount now at all. ever since i upgraded to 7.10 it wont mount any of the memory cards in my card reader.
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, So just go to envy and do the uninstall driver thing.
<sYn_0n3> microwaver:yes
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, and then reinstalling, and then just reboot my graphic environment (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<azuki> Slart: I just don't seem to be able to format to ntfs, yet I don't really care :).. I've been using ext3 since.. :)
<lilg111111> how do you start evolution, i dont have the icon
<sYn_0n3> uninstall the driver and reinstall using the ati.bin from amd site
<legend2440> !ati
<techt0nix> when i downloaded nvidia driver off nvidia.com and try to open it i get this Could not open the file /home/techt0nix/Desktop/…Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<techt0nix> when i downloaded nvidia driver off nvidia.com and try to open it i get this Could not open the file /home/techt0nix/Desktop/…Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding. can anyone help?
<pignu> is there an option to choose between open source ati driver and binary one? or is it only fglrx?
<combat> techt0nix, you should open it in terminal
<azuki> I stopped smoking 3 weeks ago..
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 Brb then =) reboot.
<techt0nix> combat, ill try
<Lgndryhr> hi, i am hoping someone can help me. for some reason when i try to load up a memory card via a card reader it wont mount now at all. ever since i upgraded to 7.10 it wont mount any of the memory cards in my card reader.
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: i unistalled the restricted drivers then reinstalled the ati.bin
<techt0nix> combat, lol whats the command to open it
<marshall> heya
<Devourer> If I have a NTFS partition will Ubuntu automatically mount it and is it safe to unmount it?
<combat> techt0nix, try to add "sh" before the filename
<sYn_0n3> techtonix: ./file
<lilg111111> how do you start evolution, i dont have the icon
<sYn_0n3> Lgndryhr: did you pass options to the fstab to mount the mem cards?
<pike_> Lgndryhr: unplug replug the sd card then type dmesg| tail do you see a sda1 or sdb1 or sdc etc?
<combat> lilg111111, what icon are you missing? otherwise start it by pressing Alt-F2 first
<sYn_0n3> lilglll:evolution --component=mail
<techt0nix> combat, i get sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<sYn_0n3> techt0nix: ./file
<geirha> lilg111111: should be under Applications -> Internet
<lilg111111> combat, i dont have the evolution mail icon
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: i don't know. i know before 7.10 it worked
<Lgndryhr> pike_: when i do that i get
<Lgndryhr> [17193097.960000] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dffefdec] 'on'
<Lgndryhr> [17193097.964000] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dffefdec] 'on'
<Lgndryhr> [17193098.076000] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dffefdec] 'on'
<Lgndryhr> [17193098.080000] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dffefdec] 'on'
<FloodBot3> Lgndryhr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilg111111> how do you start it with alt f2
<combat> techt0nix, then make it executable by "chmod a+x file" and then ./file
<lilg111111> geirha, its not there
<combat> lilg111111, only press alt f2 and type evolution --component=mail
<legend2440> techt0nix:  ./ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: i don't know. i know before 7.10 it worked
<sYn_0n3> lgndryhr: post ur fstab
<techt0nix> legend2440, sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<Lgndryhr> pike_: the card i am using is not a sd but a ms duo
<TaRDy> the top parts of my windows seem to have disappeared (what you can move them with) when I enable compiz
<techt0nix> legend2440, sorry TYPO sh: Can't open ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<microwaver> sYn_0d3, nope, still got low-graphics mode
<techt0nix> legend2440, tryed sh: Can't open /NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run  also
<Devourer> How do I mount a partition?
<legend2440> techt0nix:  check permissions
<sYn_0n3> mount /dev...........
<balle> can i format one of my drives from ntfs to something else, without erasing the intere disk?
<legend2440> techt0nix:  check permissions make sure is executeable
<georgy_28> techt0nix, : chmod a+x NVIDIA
<balle> running ubuntu 6.06
<combat> techt0nix, did u set permissions by "chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-..."
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: do you have the linux restricted drivers installed?
<techt0nix> combat, i dont know how to set permissions lol
<combat> balle, no
<geirha> balle: no. you can go from fat to ntfs, but ntfs is a dead end in that respect
<combat> techt0nix, you set permissions exactly with the command we posted
<sYn_0n3> techt0nix: chmod options
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, where to check that, becasue I think so, but not sure.
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: how do i post it without flooding
<azuki> devourer: right-click mount in the places->computer
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: can you open synaptic?
<balle> geirha   i want to go FROM ntfs to fat, is that possible?
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: been a while since i used IRC
<balle> aha!
<Devourer> azuki, I don't see the icon.
<balle> i got it now
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, Yes.
<balle> and damm
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: open synaptic and check to see if linux restricted drivers is installed..if so uninstall it and install the ati.bin
<Devourer> azuki, but I can browse it under /media
<geirha> balle: your best bet is to shrink the ntfs partition as much as possible, then create a fat along side it, and copy over the data
<sYn_0n3> Lgndryhr: nano /etc/fstab or whatever text editor you use
<runst8> sweet! my work was throwing out a digital projector, so now I have a 5' by 3' monitor
<techt0nix> combat, chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run "that right?
<combat> yeah
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: gedit /etc/fstab
<georgy_28> techt0nix, : yes
<sYn_0n3> lgndryhr: whatever works for you
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, problem is, i can't seem to find the .bin file. on the ati site it is only .run files
<combat> and then type "./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run"
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: i didnt mean how to do it in terminal how to post on here
<techt0nix> chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run': No such file or directory
<techt0nix> \
<balle> geirha: the problem is that i can't access the ntfs partition, so copying from it is a bit of a problem, thx for the good suggestion though
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: sorry for bad english..thats what i meant
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: b/c it will flood the irc i think
<geirha> Lgndryhr: paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ then paste your url here
<sYn_0n3> lgndryhr: use pastebin
<thequickbrownfox> if i had a question about rivendell on ubuntu where/what channel would i go to?
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 Totally not a problem.
<MatBoy> nice new gnome is out :)
<sYn_0n3> u see how we ubuntuers support each other...screw shoving out xxx$ for bill gates crap
<techt0nix> combat, i tryed it i get chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1': No such file or directory
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59431/
<geirha> balle: ubuntu should be able to access ntfs partitions. What's the problem you're having?
<artenius> how can I install the ebuild command in ubuntu?
<combat> techt0nix, did u forget the ".run"?
<artenius> hhehe
<techt0nix> combat, tryed it with .run also
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 Performing a search on drivers atm
<combat> maybe you are in the wrong directory
<balle> geirha: yes, i have been able to before,  it says that i am not the owner of the partition and therefore i may not do anything with it, short of knowing it's there
<techt0nix> combat, will the driver downloaded to my desktop
<combat> techt0nix, maybe you downloaded the driver onto the desktop, then you should goto that directory first, if you are in ~, type "cd Desktop"
<geirha> balle: are you trying to manually mount it with the mount command?
<Spamalot> someone here called faggot?
<combat> techt0nix, and then do the chmod command and execute it finally
<azuki> Devourer: did you try mount yet?
<Onyx> How can I access phpmyadmin?
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 in graphics section says nothing about linux restriced driver
<balle> geirha: i have tried to make the universe reposatories work, but it says i have some outdated urls...
<techt0nix> combat, im sorry but type "cd desktop" where? sorry to bug u im just new to this stuff
<Spamalot> did you try turning it on and off again?
<angusb> Im running vmware and trying to use the update manager
<balle> geirha: don't know what else i'm doing
<angusb> but everything stops
<sYn_0n3> microwaver:in synaptic?
<angusb> or rather, fails
<Devourer> azuki, yes.
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: you get it?
<combat> techt0nix, all the commands into the console
<Devourer> azuki, I didn't receive any errors.
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 Synaptic Package Manager > graphics > right?
<azuki> devourer: sometimes a reboot helpes with mounting and drives
<georgy_28> Onyx, : http://localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<combat> techt0nix, open console, type "cd Desktop", then type "chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run" and then "./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run"
<Devourer> azuki, I don't want to reboot... :((( But I guess I'll have to to edit some partitions.
<geirha> basti: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<azuki> devourer: did you format during this boot?
<geirha> balle: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Devourer> azuki, what do you mean?
<MatBoy> when can we expect Gnome 2.22 in Ubuntu ?
<Onyx> georgy_28: sweet :)
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: thats not how i do it..just search for linux restricted and see whats checked off if n e thing at all
<geirha> basti: sorry, wrong nick
<azuki> devourer: did you format or partition the drive during this boot?
<georgy_28> Onyx, : have fun :)
<sYn_0n3> lgndryhr: it seems the mem card reader is not in the fstab...you have to pass options
<artenius> can anyone tell me how I can make this command work? ebuild /usr/portage/net-irc/xchat-xsys/xchat-xsys-2.0.9.ebuild digest
<tincantipper> have a good one, all you linux users.  im going back to vista due to eve not being able to function with ubuntu and wine
<techt0nix> combat, thank you it worked
<Devourer> azuki, no. But I gtg, I'll be back later.
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: and would i do that
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: * and how would i do that
<balle> geirha: how do i get that list up? i cant just write /etc/apt.... in the terminal
<sYn_0n3> lgndryhr: you can either add it using the uuid or the /dev location
<xobius> artenius, that is an ebuil in Gentoo
<techt0nix> combat, lol now it says must be run at root
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic is green, linux-restricted-modules-common is green, linux-restricted-modules-generic is green
<azuki> Devourer: I would try rebooting tho :)...
<geirha> balle: cat /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal, or open it in your favourite text-editor
<lilg111111> i need to set up my free yahoo account to work with evolution
<Lgndryhr> sYn_0n3: uuid? i have that but how to use it
<artenius> xobius: I'm probably getting in way over my head then
<combat> techt0nix, then try "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-..."
<balle> geirha: thx that worked
<balle> and i will do
<azuki> I don't think html-email works with evolution
<techt0nix> combat, yes i did it says i need to exit X server before installing
<sYn_0n3> lgndryhr:file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<combat> omg
<xobius> artenius, it is a bash script, but it don't run in Ubuntu
<ltcabral> hey guys... got my theme working.. except for the panel bar... which didnt change style just color... how can i load the theme for it too??
<artenius> xobius: oh, I'm just trying to patch xchat-xsys to work with xmms
<sadaa> hi can i put music onto an ipod with a special program with ubuntu?
<sadaa> or no?
<Pelo> ltcabral, what kind of "style" were you expecting ? can you give us a url to the screenshot fo the theme you want ?
<xobius> artenius, the ebuild work with a source file
<angusb> I fsomething is KDE based, like amarok, can I play it in GNOME (regular ubuntu)
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: uninstall all of them but check dependancies before you do...synaptic will prompt you
<artenius> xobius: figured there might be a way to get xmms to report to a pipe or something, and have xchat-xsys pick it up
<legend2440> techt0nix: right click Nvidia*.run and check properties>permissions
<angusb> If something is KDE based, like amarok, can I still run it in GNOME (regular ubuntu)?
<redbox> angusb: yes
<azuki> ltcabral: you could try rightclicking it, --> properties and then background it.. would that be enough?
<combat> techt0nix, i never installed the nvidia-driver, cant help at this point, maybe you should really boot the rescue mode and type all the commands there
<georgy_28> angusb, : yes
<Pelo> sadaa, look at gtkpod , but amarok and rythmbox are suppose to let you do it to through the music libraries
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 Uninstalled them. Will now do the .run , again
<angusb> redbox how would I go about doing that
<geirha> angusb: yes. I use amarok in gnome.
<redbox> angusb: install it and open it.
<ltcabral> Pelo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=68803&file1=68803-1.jpg&file2=68803-2.png&file3=&name=BlackWhite
<angusb> install it
<sYn_0n3> angusb: if you want to use kde apps in gnome you need to install full fleged kde..its a package not source
<geirha> angusb: Applications -> Add/Remove -> search for amarok and install
<Pelo> ltcabral, hold on , let me have a look
<xobius> artenius, perhaps in the ebuild say what pacth is and where download it
<sYn_0n3> if you use a distro built on source ie sabayon or gentoo then yes u can run kde apps in gnome and vice versa
<angusb> sYn_0n3 im using vmware currently
<angusb> still possible?
<artenius> xobius: yes I know where to download it, how would I run it? just put it in the correct folder and run like any bash script?
<xobius> artenius, next you use the patch command and buil it from its source
<sYn_0n3> angusb: yes still possible
<TrustNoOne> vertically my desktop icons are spaced good, but horizontally they are too far apart, how can i change this?
<angusb> okay
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 if I run the installation file, it says ' vcdk is missing, Installation aborted'
<olskolirc> hey guys
<ltcabral> azuki: does not work... its set to use the system theme but actually its not using it... only the background color changed
<sYn_0n3> microwaver how are u trying to install it
<olskolirc> can someone give me a good torrent site?
<luisgmarine> hey gusy I reformatted my second hard drive with nothing on it.  when I went to boot ubuntu it said that it was missing my /home
<luisgmarine> how do I fix grub, it says the partition order or something changed
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 in terminal go to directory and then sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Pelo> ltcabral, ok , most of those are ...  pannel apps you need to add manualy , some may even be a seperate app that looks like a pannel , I wouldn't be surprise if the bottom one was a very customised conky
<thequickbrownfox> i have no idea how to use irc... anyone able to help? i dont even know how i got in this chatroom
<xobius> artenius, look at this http://www.cpqlinux.com/patch.html
<pike_> thequickbrownfox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat   <-- may help
<Pelo> ltcabral, actualy I'm almost certain that the bottom pannel is conky ,  you'll need to find the conkyrc file for it , look in that themes page to see if it is listed
<pike_> thequickbrownfox: as a rule if speaking with someone you want to type their name first so it highlights it for em just first few letter and hit tab key to autocomplete
<artenius> xobius: ahh thanks.. yeah that's a little too complicated for my level of experience currently.
<xobius> artenius, unlockely the build script isn't installed in Ubuntu
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: did u uninstall the restricted drivers?
<sYn_0n3> if so...reinstall using envy
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 removed them yes.
<kingweasel> why does ubuntu access my harddisc every 5 secs
<thequickbrownfox> pike_: thanks
<ltcabral> Pelo: ya i know, but the panel bar, or the menu when i right click something shuold use the theme, shouldnt it?
<combat> kingweasel, deactivate tracker :P
<angusb> how do I use apt-get to get amarok?
<angusb> like terminal
<combat> angusb, apt-get install amarok
<kingweasel> i dont have tracker installed
<combat> ^^
<geirha> angusb: sudo aptitude install amarok
<angusb> I want to become proficcient using commandline stuff
<sYn_0n3> combat: "sudo"
<Pelo> ltcabral, for thte top pannel,  most of it seems to be the windows list,  the clock/calendar on the left,  not sure what the one is ,  migth be the single button menu,, with one being a custom icon,   if you have the ...
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get | angusb
<xobius> artenius, what is the problem with xchat?
<thequickbrownfox> pike_: but how do i pick channels and what not? i dont even know how i got into this one unless its a default
<geirha> angusb: aptitude is very similar to apt-get, only a bit better
<sYn_0n3> angusb: remember b4 gnome xfce and kde there was only TEXT
<angusb> thanks, let mte try
<legend2440> angusb: sudo apt-get install amarok
<olskolirc> can someone give me a good torrent site?
<lilg111111> anybody know how to get yahoo account to work with evolution
<kingweasel> isohunt.com
<luisgmarine> can someone help me ?  I reformatted my second hdd, ubuntu is installed on the first one, and now grub is saying the boot order is messed up, how do I fix it?
<olskolirc> I want some ubuntu books
<Pelo> ltcabral, if you got the colour for the panel background and the fonts , you are half way there,  you just need to change the fonts in the appearance manager
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc,  good for what...  torrentpond.com
<olskolirc> ohh ok kingweasel thanks
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 reinstalling using Envy
<azuki> seedpeer.com
<Pelo> ltcabral,  but the bottom one is not a pannel , it's conky
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc,  there are legally free Ubuntu books at the ubuntu wiki pages.
<angusb> sYn_0n3 I know that's why I want to learn it, life isn't always a GUI
<pike_> thequickbrownfox: this is default for ubuntu to go to another channel you can /join #channel   as a test type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc,  google for ubuntu training wiki
<kingweasel> olskolirc: for what?
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: waiting for you to post results..i hope u can get this working
<spiff_> !fr
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc,  theres a free 300+ page book.
<olskolirc> yeah Dr_Willis but I like pdf files
<ltcabral> Pelo: hm... the font didnt change either
<artenius> xobius: no problem really, it's just not saying what song I'm playing when I'm using xmms.
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 me 2 been working on this for nearly 3 days :)
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc,  and it IS in pdf format.
<amenado> luisgmarine-> can you boot from the first drive?
<[Neurotic]> Anyone know a way I can record the mic input on Skype (just my voice is necessary)? I tried skype-rec but it doesn't seem to work
<AntiUSA> anyone know the best program to use PAR2 files? with a GUI prefereably?
<Dr_Willis> AntiUSA,  ive used wine with the various winrar/par tools befor.
<artenius> xobius: it's not reporting what song I'm playing no matter what music player I use.
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 do I need to reboot my entire machine, or just the GUI.
<thequickbrownfox> pike_: how do you find a list of other channels?
<sYn_0n3> i have great linux books to share if anyone is interested
<sYn_0n3> reboot the machine
<Pelo> ltcabral, try changing the font from gconf-editor , probabaly in /apps/pannel somewhere ,   but I would recommend you read the comments for that them in gnome-look , and the instructions
<xobius> artenius, I use Amarok try with it
<sYn_0n3> just to make sure all old kernel modules are unloaded and new ones reloaded
<Jezz> hi
<Scunizi> Do all the versions of 7.10 come on 1 cd? I saw this link but no real info on the page .. http://www.fulldls.com/torrent-linuxapp-408830.html
<Jezz> is linux skinnable like windows?
<Scunizi> *1 DVD
<combat> Jezz, more than windows :D
<sYn_0n3> Jezz: are you mad
<artenius> xobius: seems like no matter what I use, when I type /playing it says  Current playing string: now_playing
<ltcabral> Pelo: k ill try a couple more things... btw whats fluxbox?
<Jezz> really?
<Jezz> lol
<kust3mz> Anyone have any ideal why my ubuntu want boot up with my nvidia 5500 video card? but will boot with my onbored video card... please PM me...
<Dr_Willis> Jezz,  the window managers/desktop  are often fully themeable..
<sYn_0n3> Jezz: if you see my desktop you would ask...what is windows?
<Jezz> cool
<Jezz> haha
<sYn_0n3> lol
<Dr_Willis> Jezz,  windows is rather pathic in the theme area now a days.
<combat> Jezz, you can ubuntu even make look like windows :D if you want ^^
<Scunizi> kust3mz, maybe because of your bios setup?
<sYn_0n3> DRwillis: and if you want themes..you have to buy them
<azuki> kust3mz: did you look in the bios to turn of the onboard videocard?
<sYn_0n3> microsoft for the win
<Pelo> Scunizi, you have cd and dvd ,  dvd usualy include the live , and the txt mode,  plus the complete main and universe repos ,  kubuntu , ubuntu, xubuntu each come on a different dvd
<angusb> How do apt-get and aptitude know "which" amarok to get
<Jezz> What does Ubuntu studio has extra?
<Dr_Willis> sYn_0n3,  they did it on purpose that way. and apple did a very smiler thing.
<angusb> like couldn't Amarok be anything, many variations
<sYn_0n3> angusb: it goes to the same repository
<Jezz> doubting which one i should install, normal ubuntu or studio?
<xobius> artenius, then amarok isn't  for you
<Dr_Willis> Jezz,  check the ubuntu studio web site?
<AntiUSA> alright, thanks DrWillis
<angusb> sYn_0n3 what doyou mean
<Scunizi> Pelo, is the link I gave for everything on the DVD? or is there another location?
<Jezz> yeah
<Pelo> Dr_Willis,  you say "now a days" as if it was better before
<Dr_Willis> Pelo,  win95 was better >:)
<sYn_0n3> apt uses an online repository of .deb file ie ubuntu and debian specific
<angusb> are all certified programs registered within a repository or something?
<sYn_0n3> it will install the latest version
<thequickbrownfox> Jezz install normal gutsy and you can upgrade to studio later with apt-get
<artenius> xobius: any idea where to find documentation on configuring/editing xchat-xsys, I've googled and can't find it
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, no luck :)
<angusb> So how doou get your program onto this repository?
<angusb> do you have to submit it or something?
<Jezz> ok
<Pelo> Scunizi, can I get te link again please
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: try aticonfig
<sYn_0n3> i believe the command is atconfig --configure
<Scunizi> Pelo, should have read your post better.. so ubuntu live & alternate w/ univ & multi repos but no kbuntu, x etc.. on that same DVD  right? http://www.fulldls.com/torrent-linuxapp-408830.html
<microwaver> sYn_0n3 huge output
<kust3mz> Tryed that dident work
<Pelo> ltcabral,  fluxbox is another environnement, like gnome or kde or xcfe ,  fluxbox is rather minimal , and supposedly very light on resources,  I'm not very familiar with it
<kust3mz> I changed the bios but still did not work
<sYn_0n3> anyone in here use enlightenment e17
<Jezz> is the mirror slow or is it me?
<Jezz> 01h:42m left
<Pelo> Scunizi, yes , mind you ,  since you have main and universe,  you can install kubuntu-desktop and/or xubuntu-destktop on top of ubuntu after the initial install
<kust3mz> Can someone tell me how to get to run level 3 im in run level one
<angusb> When installing Amarok, it asks me what type of database setup I want.  I want to use mysql but I don't have it configured afaik
<Pelo> Scunizi, but y ou just can'T select which initial install you will do
<angusb> so what do I enter for localhost, port nubmer etc?
<brad2> om
<azuki> kust3mz: ctrl f3 or f4 or f5
<sYn_0n3> angusb: localhost==127.0.0.1
<Scunizi> Pelo.. gotcha. thanks.. I"m trying to find something for a friend to load up.. the DVD might be the best option for him.
<combat> angusb, do you have a mysql server installed, otherwise you should use sqlite
<angusb> combat: I do not, at least under ubuntu
<TaRDy> angusb, you can keep the settings they have there for you, localhost + port #
<angusb> I have one on another computer
<TrustNoOne> vertically my desktop icons are spaced good, but horizontally they are too far apart, how can i change this?
<Pelo> Scunizi,  the link you gave is for a torrent of  ubuntu-7 10-dvd-i386 iso ,  which is the dvd for regular 32 bit ubuntu
<nfusco> Ive just installed Ubuntu on a spare disk I had on this machine, I have no inet due to having a broadcom chipset (linksys) when i try to enable the restricted drivers (broadcom & nvidia), It simply says the driver is not installed, it wont let me enable it, any ideas?
<angusb> TaRDy what about username and pass though?
<Scunizi> Pelo, thanks
<angusb> I feel that I would need to ahve this set up before I can use mysql
<kust3mz> azuk: I did that but for some reason neither one will work?
<angusb> I wasn't sure if ubuntu came preloaded with it
<geirha> angusb: there should be a link to a guide on how to set up mysql for amarok if I'm not mistaken
<TaRDy> angusb, i had to add my user for mysql
<TaRDy> and a password for it
 * Pelo wonders if everyone else in here has wetdreams about preloaded ubuntu 
<angusb> geirha, yeah you are right but the link doesn't work
<angusb> do I have to alt click or something?
<geirha> angusb: mysql is not installed by default. You need to install the package mysql-server to install it.
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, atconfig --configure : parsing command-line failed.
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: is there a way to remap keys so that the "forward" and "back" keys can control compiz?
<nfusco> Ive just installed Ubuntu (dual booting) on a spare disk I had on this machine, I have no inet due to having a broadcom chipset (linksys) when i try to enable the restricted drivers (broadcom & nvidia), It simply says the driver is not installed, it wont let me enable it, any ideas?
<geirha> angusb: a left click should be enough. Do you have a web browser open? it will probably be opened in a tab there
<TaRDy> angusb, before I couldnt figure out how to add a user so I cheated and went in through the service account and added it by the mysql administrator gui
<Daisuke_Ido> Pelo: dell.  all i really need to say on the subject.  after years of swearing i would never support dell, i bought an inspiron 1420n, and i love it.
<ConstyXIV> bitwiseshiftleft: what fwd-back keys?
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: dmesg
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, ;-)
<artenius> xobius: nm, I finally found it
<angusb> aright let me try real quick
<TaRDy> geirha, clicking the link when I tried to set it up the other day did not work for me
<bitwiseshiftleft> ConstyXIV: my keyboard has media keys, including "forward/back" keys designed to control the web browser
<sCOTTo> hey guys - any good networking ppl in here that can help me out - im having troubles and dont REALLY know what I am doing...
<xobius> artenius, I found a xchat plugin for Amarok
<TrustNoOne> vertically my desktop icons are spaced good, but horizontally they are too far apart, how can i change this?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ConstyXIV: it would be cool to control the web browser with them, too... that doesn't work either... but controlling the window manager would be better
<Pelo> sCOTTo, start by stating your problem we'll see from there
<xobius> artenius, where you found it?
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, yes, what should I be doing with that?
<angusb> I closed down my browser left clicked on the link and still nothing happpened
<angusb> so if I do need to install mysql-server
<Daisuke_Ido> TrustNoOne: i don't know if you can - i've been trying to get them to line up on the right by default and nada
<microwaver> angusb, ctrl+click
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: look for errors regarding graphics or ati or kernel
<freebird_> nfusco: I had similar linksys setup...assume you mean wireless? Can't remember how I fixed it, check out dmesg for clues
<angusb> okay ill try that
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, Ok.
<sCOTTo> Pelo: sorry - ok i have a new ubuntu install - it is on my dell laptop, I have it on the same network as two other computers - one with winxp theother is a server 2003 install
<nfusco> I cant enable the restricted drivers, do I need to have internet to do this?
<combat> when compiz activated and playing videos they are flickering, how do i avoid that?
<artenius> xobius: http://orange.mikama.org/cgi-bin/dwww/usr/share/doc/xchat-xsys/README.gz
<kust3mz> Can someone please tell me how to change to run level 3 on ubuntu?
<Pelo> sCOTTo, and the problem is ?
<ConstyXIV> bitwiseshiftleft: if you have compizconfig installed, you might be able to just bind the keys
<sCOTTo> Pelo: I cant get the others to see this computer vica=versa... i got SOME time last night but then it cut off again!!
<sCOTTo> Pelo: its all about filesharing
<bitwiseshiftleft> ConstyXIV: tried that, no dice
<artenius> xobius: although so far it's not helping me. As it's not doing what it says it should.
<bitwiseshiftleft> ConstyXIV: it doesn't recognize them.
<nfusco> I mean can I install them off the CD?
<Pelo> sCOTTo,  to talk to windows machine you need to install and configure samba,  I can'T realy help you with that ,  let me see if I can get you a tutorial or a link
<sCOTTo> ok np
<Pelo> !samba | sCOTTo
<angusb> I closed down Amarok after opening it for the first time and it guiding me through setup, and when I restarted it bypassed all of that
<angusb> is there any way I can get that setup back?
<geirha> angusb: a quick and dirty way to set up mysql though, in a terminal: mysql -uroot  then in the mysql-shell: create database amarok; grant all on amarok.* to amarok identified by 'amarok';
<Pelo> sCOTTo,  the bot might be dead or slow give it a min
<freebird_> unlikely, I don't think the broadcom/nvidia drivers are open source
<jacob> how do i get the "application manuals" for amarok?
<techqbert> Anybody have an idea which firefox hardy heron will get?  Will 3 make it in?
<Pelo> hey ops we're botless here
<sCOTTo> Pelo - how do i check to see if smb is running?
<angusb> geirha after I install amarok?
<angusb> mysql*
<combat> techqbert, it is already in
<Pici> !samba
<nfusco> freebird_, yeah wireless, have had issues before but im hoping fwcutter will sort it out, but I cant enable it..says ithe restricted drivers arent installed, can I get them off the CD?
<Pelo> sCOTTo, like I said,  I can't realy help
<techqbert> combat: nice
<geirha> angusb: oops sorry, grant all on amarok.* to amarok@'localhost' identified by amarok;
<sCOTTo> Pelo: ok
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, [    0.000000] ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.
<geirha> angusb: yes
<combat> techqbert, but i experience some bugs in it, but its still beta 3
<Pelo> sCOTTo, hold on,  someone is working on the bot
<freebird_> not as far as I know, they are not open source
<sCOTTo> uh huh
<angusb> geirha how would I go about installing it , with aptitude or apt0-get?
<geirha> angusb: sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<bastid_raZor> geirha; well,, that was fun. still at a loss, back in fail-safe gnome.hope the forums come up with an answer.
<sYn_0n3> hey guys i upgraded my hardware form a p4 3.0 to a quad core 2.4 do i need to update my kernel? ubuntu finds all 4 cores but im unsure if it uses them
<sYn_0n3> HELP!!!
<eXistenZ> I made the folder public_html but it wouldn't work
<eXistenZ> what might be the reason
<angusb> Why is aptitude better that synaptic or apt-get?
<techqbert> combat: hardy heron is relatively stable then?
<Pici> angusb: its not better, just different
<bitwiseshiftleft> sYn_0n3: you shouldn't have to upgrade your kernel
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<geirha> bastid_raZor: hope so too. Good luck with that.
<xobius> artenius, did you install x-sys from ubuntu repository?
<nfusco> Can anyone tell me if the restricted drivers are on the install CD?
<artenius> xobius: yes, using synaptic
<combat> techqbert, yeah im using it for 1 month now and it becomes more stable with each update
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: do gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if "dri" is disabled..if it is..leave it disabled
<freebird_> Any ideas as to why I am getting 1 minute delay between selecting system > quit and the quit dialogue appearing?
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, try doing a search on your hardware in the forum,  there aer probabaly diagnostic tools listed in there www.ubuntuforums.org
<artenius> xobius: X-Sys 2.0.9
<sYn_0n3> if its not disable it and restart x server
<xobius> artenius, it didn't work?
<Pici> !test
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: you see all the hair ur loosing..this is why i went to nvidia and im not going back
<sYn_0n3> lol
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pelo> ahh
<artenius> xobius: it's working for nearly everything except displaying the song i'm playing
<Pelo> !samba > sCOTTo check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, don't have the financial power to move to nVidia, and yes, lost loads of hair :),
<Pelo> !botnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xobius> artenius, I don't use it but I show you http://www.downloadtube.com/Linux/Communications/Amarok-Now-Playing-Plugin-for-XChat-download.html
<techqbert> combat: can't wait til 4/24.  great.  keep up the debugging
<Pelo> !opsnack | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, it loads a module called 'Dri'
#ubuntu 2008-03-13
<mc-george> Hello, could anyone please tell me how to increase the number of lines the scroll wheel does, system wide or at least in firefox?
<xnox> Hey everyone =D!
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: disable it
<sYn_0n3> put a # in front of the line
<combat> techqbert, get a dailly build :D
<sYn_0n3> and restart x
<mindheavy> hey
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, Ok, i'll comment it
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, restart GUI or whole pc :-)?
<icesword> mc-george, maybe your mouse is too old
<artenius> xobius: can I use Amarok in gnome? it says kde. I wasn't sure
<artenius> I assume so
<mc-george> icesword: logitech mx500, not that old
<Polishpaul> a
<xobius> artenius, yes I use it in Gnome
<geirha> angusb: don't remember where I read about it. When you remove packages with amarok, it also remove packages it depended on that are no longer needed by any packages
<icesword> mc-george, middle button doesn't work?
<geirha> angusb: err, s/amarok/aptitude/
<sYn_0n3> microwaver just gui
<freebird_> Any ideas as to why I am getting 1 minute delay between selecting system > quit and the quit dialogue appearing?
<Emilian> hi where can I find information on running multiple apache instances on ubuntu
<mc-george> icesword: I want it to scroll more than 3 lines at once
<mindheavy> i was using CLI to copy over some files to a usb flash drive, after finishing that, and exiting that terminal, gnome is still saying the device is busy, sudo umount also reports device is busy, any way to tell what is still accessing the device?
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, BrB
<icesword> mc-george, what about sys>admin>mouse
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<kust3mz> can someone please tell me how to get Libs header installed?
<sYn_0n3> good read might give u more insight
<angusb> geirha: where do I go since I closed down the instial setup in amarok to enter my mysql data?
<techqbert> combat: I would but I have too much work due for school.  I need 100% uptime
<artenius> xobius: thanks, I'll try that.
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, nothing changed :)
<sfears> anyone have an idea why i'd get an "irq: 10 nobody cared" error on boot?  It just keeps repeating & locks up boot.  Only on reboot, not on a turn off & back on.
<angusb> I also see a "Postfix Configuration" and I am not sure what I do now
<xobius> artenius, I don't know if that plugin work
<sYn_0n3> microwaver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<geirha> angusb: Settings -> Configure amarok -> collection
<dakochan> ...
<mc-george> icesword, no options there
<combat> techqbert, if /home is located on another partition it would be no problem
<sYn_0n3> with that said..sorry i couldnt help you figure out ur problem...im goin for a smoke
<icesword> mc-george, firefox config?
<geirha> kust3mz: header files are installed by packages suffixed by -dev, so if you need the header files for a libfoo, install libfoo-dev
<mc-george> didn't find an option
<microwaver> sYn_0n3, thanks, but did that one already :-) thanks for the help tho, going to get a nap before work.
<microwaver> talk to you later people
<mc-george> icesword ^^
<angusb> geirha: thanks, I typed sudo aptitude isntall mysql-server and now I am faced with a Postfix Configuration with a Blue, Grey screen. Not sure what I do
<marcelo> hello
<marcelo> what is best? kde or gnome?
<polishpaul> hey guys, i need help recovering my nick.. how can i get a hold of a nickserv admin?
<geirha> angusb: that's one of mysql's dependancies. Just choose a local configuration or something... don't remember what options it gives you
<angusb> all it says is <Ok>
<sfears> polishpaul, nickserv recover
<angusb> and I don't even know how to move on from there
<techqbert> combat: eh not the case here but I've taken up that practice on other machines
<Starnestommy> polishpaul: either go to #freenode or do /stats p or do /who freenode/staff/* to find one
<polishpaul> sfears: not working
<xnox> does anyone wants to help me by looking how defaults python init file looks on your ubuntu? =D
<geirha> angusb: then hit the TAB key till it's selected, then hit enter
<sYn_0n3> SMOKE!!!!
<sfears> polishpaul, /msg nickserv release
<atlef> sYn_0n3: what
<sfears> release/recover/identify
<angusb> geirha, thanks noob mistake. Asks me for the type of configuration, should I pick local only?
<combat> techqbert, you can even try to start "update-manager -c -d" to update to hardy
<mindheavy> is there a way to force an unmount?
<Megaqwerty> xnox: sure, I'll pastebin mine. What's the path? (I don't think I've modified it)
<polishpaul> sfears: none of that worked..
<xnox> sYn_0n3: FIRE ALARM
<sfears> mabey your using the wrong password?
<kust3mz> Will sudo apt-get install build-essential  get libc header files?
<geirha> angusb: yes, that's a good choice if you don't know what postfix is ;)
<polishpaul> what would be a command to see what nic you are (like whoami)?
<speps> hey guys if somebody has ever used nonXgl script please contact me!HELP!THANKS
<sfears> mindheavy, sudo umount /mounted/folder
<geirha> kust3mz: yes
<techqbert> combat: never used c flag before just d when I went to update from feisty go gutsy before everybody slashdotted the repos
<polishpaul> /who freenode/staff/*
<icesword> mc-george, i still think your should config your mouse
<kust3mz> geirha: Ok thanks
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to get totem to output video to x11? Like in gmplayer, it would be gmplayer -vo x11 (or set it in the preferences dialog.
<mindheavy> sfears: its giving me a device busy error, but i cannot find anything i have open accessing the drive
<combat> techqbert, if it works without c flag, good, i thought that's necessery to force a distribution-upgrade
<mc-george> icesword: I haven't found any options to adjust scroll lines number
<icesword> hmm
<Cyclops> how can I get spell check to handle contractions?
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, gstreamer-properties
<icesword> !scroll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scroll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: Thanks a ton!
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, np
<crshman> hello all, i have an init.d script with "log_daemon_msg" where does that log output to?
<techqbert> combat: don't think so =0 but I'm not too familiar with debian/ubuntu
<icesword> !mouse
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: wait...what if I use xine?
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sfears> mindheavy, you could always log out to force the unmount.
<Scunizi> I haven't done dual monitors since early Dapper days. How easy is it now with xRANDr? and is the desktop stretched across both monitors? or is it like xinerama use to be with two screens each having a the same "non-stretched" wallpaper?
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, You're screwed :)
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: haha. Fair enough.
<geirha> angusb: when you have run mysql -uroot and ran those two queries, then in amarok's settings, you leave host and port to their default values, and database, username and password are all 'amarok'
<mindheavy> sfears: you know of a way to list what might be keeping this drive busy? all i did was copy a few files to it from a terminal, then closed that terminal and tried unmounting it from the desktop icon
<Nilbus> I'm considering buying a macbook pro to put ubuntu on it.  Anyone have hardware issues with the 4th gen macbook pros?
<sfears> no i don't mindheavy, but i'd like to
<mindheavy> thanks anyhow, i'll log out i suppose
<sfears> and i'd imagine there is someway to force the unmount.. but i'm not sure what that is either
<Scunizi> mindheavy, might be slocate if you use the locate command I think it automatically does a cron update
<Pelo> Nilbus, consider doing a search for it in the forum and looking at this link  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  www.ubuntuforums.org
<geirha> angusb: I need to leave so hopefully someone else can help you if you have any other questions. Good luck!
<sfears> hold on mindheavy
<sfears> let me look something up
<mindheavy> sure
<frank23> Nilbus: aren't you paying alot for the laptop if you want to put ubuntu on it?
<angusb> geirha thanks a lot man. see you around maybe
<Cyclops> Isn't there any way to get Ubuntu to not mark contractions are mispselled?
<Nilbus> frank23, what good laptop would you suggest that has good linux hardware support?
<sfears> umount -f
<Pelo> Cyclops,  you mean in openoffice ?
<frank23> !hardware | Nilbus
<ubotu> Nilbus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sfears> -f     Force unmount (in case of an unreachable NFS system).  (Requires kernel 2.1.116 or later.)
<Scunizi> Cyclops, it knows the "kings english" or president's as the case may be.
<steve__> how do i update my programs list?
<steve__> or portage...idk what ubuntu calls it..
<Pelo> Scunizi, the president's english ? you mean is spell nucular ?
<Scunizi> !xrandr > scunizi
<Cyclops> Pelo:  Open Office, the built in spell checking in gedit and here in X-Chat
<frank23> Nilbus: dell sells a few ubuntu laptops and there is system76 too.
<frank23> !system76 | Nilbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system76 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sfears> did that work mindheavy?
<Cyclops> Scunizi:  So any way to change this?
<mindheavy> sfears: that command is returning "umount: /media/64MB: device is busy:
<drakode> how install only gnome environment?
<azexian> hello, I'm getting a kernel panic when booting, could be a driver issue, I just installed rtl8180 resontly, but it's a fresh install, so it could be anythin
<mindheavy> sfears: even with the force
<TaRDy> is "Envy" any good/useful?
<Scunizi> Pelo :)
<Pelo> Cyclops, check the language support , see if what english you have enabled, see if you can't change it to some other english,  contractions might be part of another dictionnary
<steve__> does anybody know how to update packages?
<sfears> alright.. hold
<Odd-rationale> !envy | TaRDy
<ubotu> TaRDy: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Cyclops> Pelo, thank you, trying
<rsk> steve__: apt-get upgrade packagename
<atlef> TaRDy: it was for me
<Al-Khouli> Hi guys, while trying to solve some problem i overwritten my /usr/lib/libz.so.1 file, and i am not able to start the GUI anymore . i need help !!
<azexian> hello, I'm getting a kernel panic when booting, could be a driver issue, I just installed rtl8180 recently, but it's a fresh install, so it could be anything...
<steve__> thanks you, rsk.
<Dr_Willis> !find libz.so.1
<ubotu> No packages matching 'libz.so.1' could be found
<Dr_Willis> !find libz.so
<ubotu> No packages matching 'libz.so' could be found
<Pelo> azexian, instgalling with the alternate install cd is usualy more forgiving , you might consider trying that
<hybrid-kernel> !find getlibs
<ubotu> No packages matching 'getlibs' could be found
 * Pelo wonders if Dr_Willis  is trying to break the bot 
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ive used the bot befor to find files in packages.. oddness.
<Nilbus> frank23, the laptops that dell sells - they're known to work well hardware-wise with linux, I would hope?
 * Dr_Willis installs apt-file
<azexian> Pelo: it's already installed, now I'm just booting up, surely it makes no difference once it's installed? it is the alternative anyway, I'm using fluxbuntu
<hybrid-kernel> get getlibs and it can install libs automatically
<xnox> how often do upgrades propogade in repositories? Is there really point checking more than once a day?
<ader10> how do I use nx session shadowing with freenx? I'm trying to connect to the server and resume my session
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, there is a specail FF search for ubotu packages also
<heguru> Al-Khouli: run.. sudo apt-get --reinstall install zlib1g
<drakode> how install only gnome environment?
<ghindo> xnox:  even once a day is a bit excessive
<kust3mz> geirha: Im trying to load ubuntu with a nvidia video card and i am stuck on the 3ed bar any ideal why?
<ghindo> xnox:  probably once a week would be good
<Pelo> xnox,  just leave it on auto , you'll get them when they come
<Jack_Sparrow> xnox, I do mine weekly
<polishpaul> I'm playing with compiz and i'm wondering, what is the difference (under general options -> desktop size) between virtual desktops and the horizontal/vertical sizing? The reason i ask is because if i use both some of the compiz features 'lock up' the desktop
<frank23> Nilbus: I think so. but there are only a few models
<Odd-rationale> drakode: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<georgy_28> tofind package or file in package :http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Dr_Willis: think the bot is still not back to full capabilities yet
<drakode> Odd-rationale: thx
<Pelo> polishpaul, a better place to ask would be #compiz-fusion
<Nilbus> frank23, I looked at them earlier
<polishpaul> Pelo: ty
<Nilbus> frank23, the system73 seems to have suspend problems, which is the reason I'm looking for a new laptop
<kust3mz> geirha: and when i load it with the onboard it loads up fine
<Al-Khouli> heguru, couldn't find package
<frank23> Nilbus: Alot of computers have suspend problems AFAIK
<Dr_Willis> !info zlib1g
<ubotu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 71 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> kust3mz, DId you see anything in the docs about stopping gdm ?  as in  hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<heguru> Al-Khouli: make sure you're typing the name right, its the number "1" in zlib1g
<frank23> Nilbus: From what I've heard, system76's support is excellent. I don't know about suspend though
<Nilbus> frank23, I know.  I had one that was working though - a toshiba.  Do you know of others with working suspend?
<frank23> Nilbus: no I don't know.
<sfears> mindheavy, try fuser -v /directory/mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> frank23, I think suspend depends mostly on the video card/drivers
<oboy03> i have a fresh install of ubuntu and updated the important security updates and i want to burn it on aptoncd: question is if i update the recommended updates gutsy, can i just  burn it again on cd so all apts are there?
<Odd-rationale> Nilbus: From what i read, system76's laptops are pretty much garunteed suspend/hibernate. Have you gone to support?
<heguru> Nilbus: I have LG with working suspend and hibernate
<Nilbus> Odd-rationale, oh, I was just going off of some review someone wrote
<Nilbus> Odd-rationale, perhaps out of date
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03, yes...  /var/cache/apt/archives has all the debs that are dl'd
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03, aptoncd has an overall size limit from what I rmemeber
<artenius> xobius: thanks, it works perfectly
<oboy03> jack_sparrow: so apt on cd is simply copying these repos?
<mindheavy> sfears: ah! right after i copied those files, emerald went down, and from that same terminal, i ran 'emerald &'   'fuser' reported emerald when i ran it, maybe if i kill that PID (and possibly emerald again) it'll let me umount
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | kust3mz
<ubotu> kust3mz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<angusb> hey guys I was being helped settin g up amarok with mysql and I installed mysql and ran "create database amarok" and " grant all on amarok.* to amarok@'localhost' identified by amarok".  I was then told to leave my hostname as localhost, the port on default, and the database|username|password all set to amarok.  It's not working and I am getting a mysql error rported in Amarok
<sfears> try it out
<sfears> i think that command tells you what process is using the specified directory
<angusb> not sure what I should fix
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03, no, aptpn cd does more, it creates the list of packages etc as if a full repo..
<mindheavy> sfears: yes, that worked hah, wonder why that command was keeping the drive busy, i thought 'emerald &' would run 'emerald' and exit
<kust3mz> Jack_Sparrow: I am trying to install my drivers right now and its says im in run level 1 and may cause prolbems how do i change to run level 3
<oboy03> ok
<oboy03> so i can burn now what i've downloaded onto a cd and burn the one's i will download after burning the cd?
<sfears> i wouldn't expect emerald to use that directory at all.. but who knows
<Jack_Sparrow> kust3mz, I dont know where you are at with that..  all I can suggest is you rad the docs where you got the drivers you want to use
<Nilbus> wow, system76 is for sure a whole lot cheaper
<oboy03> on the same cd that is
<Nilbus> (than a macbook)
<heguru> mindheavy: you can use lsof to find out which files are open by which process
<mindheavy> i'll have to remember that command, seems like it would come in handy
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03, Yes, then manually copy them to that same folder as needed.. see clone or automate below
<Pelo> Nilbus, but but macs are chick magnets ....
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | oboy03
<ubotu> oboy03: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kust3mz> Jack_Sparrow: When i install all my drivers and stuff and get ready to boot ubuntu it hangs at 3 bars on the splash bar
<mindheavy> heguru: yeah thats a good point, although i didnt know what process it was until i ran 'fuser'
<Dr_Willis> My wife hates macs :)
<oboy03> ok thanks
<aboo0ood> heguru, thanx alot, that was fast !!
<Jack_Sparrow> kust3mz, my advice has not changed..
<heguru> aboo0ood: welcome :)
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, wives don'T count as chicks unless they're someone else's
<aboo0ood> heguru, i am the one who had the libz.so problem btw
<aboo0ood> lol
<sfears> how can i search a specific file format for a specific string of text?
<angusb> What should I do if I have a usernamed and password reported as incorredct when trying to configure amarok
<cheeseknight> Is there a way to change my resolution through the command line? I tried through the GUI, and it says the resolution changes, but it stays the same.
<jchagas> Does anyone know where I can download the Portuguese version of Ubuntu from?
<angusb> for mySQL
<heguru> sfears: grep perhaps
<Dr_Willis> Pelo,  i got a 'Trophy wife'  - But it was for "last place'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Marius> idknow
<sfears> yeah.. but how do i tell it to search *.conf
<Pelo> sfears, I think you can do it with the search app, check the more options fields
<Marius> how i can run mugen linux in ubuntu
<sfears> alright
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, lol
<heguru> sfears: grep pattern *.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> jchagas, You should be able to switch the language to pt.. see #ubuntu-pt
<Marius> how i can run mugen linux in ubuntu??????????
<akorn> can anybody in here help me install desklets that i got from gnome look? only one of them seems to be installing!
<heguru> !repeat | Marius
<ubotu> Marius: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
 * Dr_Willis wonders if anyone knows what  mugen linux  is.
<Pelo> Marius, look in the repos , use synaptic  menu > systm> admin > synaptic package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Marius, please dont repeat like that
<Pelo> Marius,  if you can't find it in there,  google for the source and build it
<Marius> i have downloaded mugen for linux but it wont run
<polishpaul> jchagas: search google, i found a separate website for a polish version
<chafe> how do i switch window managers / desktop environments once i have them installed? if they are not listed in the GDM startup list
<jchagas> Jack, is it an installation option?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marius, is it a *.deb file?
<Pelo> Marius,  check in the rpos first
<angusb> hey guys I was being helped setting up amarok with mysql and I installed mysql and ran "create database amarok" and " grant all on amarok.* to amarok@'localhost' identified by amarok".  I was then told to leave my hostname as localhost, the port on default, and the database|username|password all set to amarok.  It's not working and I am getting a MySQL error reported in Amarok about username and password being incorrect
<sfears> heguru, syntax? "search *.conf | grep pattern *top_panel_screen*"
<Jack_Sparrow> chafe, How did you install them and which ones are they
<Marius> no it's bz2
<Marius> and a folder
<Pelo> chafe,  you need to change users, easietway is to restart X you'll get the login screen you can select the env from there , ctrl alt backspace
<heguru> sfears: grep top_panel_screen *.conf
<sfears> will try
<jchagas> Paul, but is it an installation option?
<Daisuke_Ido> mugen is probably not in the repos
<Pelo> Marius,  that's the source,  see here for how to install  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Jack_Sparrow> Marius, then you need to look for a readme inside or docs on their site. Most likely you will need to build it from source
<chafe> Pelo thats the GDM
<chafe> Pelo ....besides using the GDM
<polishpaul> jchagas: i believe so - if you mean to say that the installer was in polish
<Pelo> chafe,  that's the only way I know how
<chafe> Jack_Sparrow i want to try different oness. TWM does not list itself in the GDM
<sfears> *.conf no such file or directory
<chafe> also i just disabled the shit out of the GDM
<jchagas> so, can I simply download the vanilla ISO from ubuntu.com and select the language?
<chafe> because i like having a text login
<Pelo> chafe, keep it clean and friendly please
<sfears> is there a way to specify subfolders?
<jchagas> how did you do it for Polish?
<Jack_Sparrow> chafe, Never heard of twm so I cant help..
<krammer_> when playing a dvd i get a black screen any help would be appreciated
<heguru> sfears: grep top_panel_screen *.conf -R
<Jack_Sparrow> chafe, Please watch the language
<polishpaul> jchagas: like mentioned above, i googled and found a polish website that had a version there
<Pelo> jchagas,  you can select the language from the boot menu or the cd ,  f2 I think
<yjyjifesd> bye
<polishpaul> may help if you search by native language
<yjyjifesd> hi!
<sfears> heguru, still get no such file
<yjyjifesd> bye
<Pelo> yjyjifesd, can we help you with someting ? you don'T seem to know wether you are comming or going
<krammer_> when playing a dvd i get a black screen any help would be appreciated
<jchagas> Thanks... I will give it a try...
<polishpaul> jchagas: to be honest i dont' really remember if the installer was native language..
<heguru> sfears: then there is no *.conf file in the folder or subfolders where you are running this command
<Flummoxed`> e
<Flummoxed`> close
<sfears> i'm in the / folder
<heguru> !dvd | krammer_
<ubotu> krammer_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> Flummoxed`,  /quit
<sfears> maybe it's not reading hidden files heguru?
<jchagas> thanks..
<angusb> !terminal | angusb
<Jack_Sparrow> chafe, twm says the only real interest in it is for historical puproses and was left behind and no longer developed, probably why it would not integrate into gdm
<heguru> sfears: it doesnt seem to be working in / for me too, working in /etc and other folders though
<sfears> ok
<ader10> with freenx how do I use the "shadow" session? Please help
<BobSapp> is there a way to print out the resulting files that were created as a result of installing a package?
<sfears> this is not working well.. grep: fuse.conf: Permission denied
<heguru> sfears: run with sudo
<Pelo> sfears, sudo ....
<piranesi> is anyone here who experienced X crashes when trying to change the personal picture in amsn?
<BobSapp> nvm i sorted it out
<sfears> duh.. i did and nothing happend.. i guess it just didn't find anything
<heguru> sfears: no output means nothing found
<sfears> yeah yeah.. i'm not sure which directory to look in.. basically what i'm trying to do is find the .conf file that i'm editing in gconf-editor
<eXistenZ> is the config file of apache2 file httpd.conf or apache2.conf?
<Pici> eXistenZ: apache2.conf
<andguent> sfears: It might not be the best way -- but the way i do it from command line is 'find /etc|grep conf$|xargs grep textExpectedInFile'
<eXistenZ> Pici, although I create public_html folder, it doesn't work
<sfears> will try andguent
<Pici> eXistenZ: Did you enable and set UserDir?
<eXistenZ> Pici, is it disabled by default?
<Pici> eXistenZ: By default everything is served out of /var/www
<Pici> eXistenZ: If you want to set up per-user serving you need to do it yourself
<eXistenZ> Pici, is this new in 7.10?
<Pici> eXistenZ: I don't think so
<grizlo42> i am trying to set up an apache 2 server
<grizlo42> and localhost works
<grizlo42> but when i go to my ip address
<eXistenZ> Pici, in previous versions it wasn't this way
<grizlo42> it doesn´t work
<grizlo42> what do i need to do?
<angusb> can someone help me with amarok and mysql?
<Pici> eXistenZ: I don't remember how the previous versions were. :?
<SpookyET> hi
<belkinhelp2> how do i connect to another network?
<eXistenZ> Pici, where do I set UserDir?
<Dr_Willis> belkinhelp2,  irc network? /server whatevername.of.server
<loser> hey i need help with my wireless it says the drivers there but its not seeing networks how do i make it work
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: I figured out the answer to my previous question (about changing xine to work with x11/xshm) it turns out that totem uses ~/.gnome2/Totem/xine_config. I just needed to change video.driver:auto to video.driver:xshm. Thanks again for the lead on gstreamer-properties, I never thought about gstreamer and xine having their own properties.
<Pici> eXistenZ: read: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html  :)
<nyourican> salut
<eXistenZ> Pici, thanks a million!
<Pici> eXistenZ: Explains it better than I can since I'm just reading it out of there anyway :p
<Sindacious> Could someone tell me how I would log in as root, trying to get ndiswrapper installed and its telling me I don't have proper permissions. Thanks :)
<trini8miami>  ppl did you know bill gate admits linux is the best os ever
<heguru> !root | Sindacious
<ubotu> Sindacious: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sYn_0n3> sindiacious sudo ndiswrapper -i windows driver
<trini8miami> check this out every body http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/06/gates.html linux is the shit
<grizlo42> how do i set up a server accessable from the internet on a ubuntu machine that already has os installed
<grizlo42> i tried to install apache
<grizlo42> and then i can get localhost
<sYn_0n3> griz what are u trying to do ssh telnet ftp
<grizlo42> but my ip address doesn´t return anything
<GrooveStix> hey people, how can I submit my hardware configuration of my laptop to ubuntu dev team (?!?!!) so I (and other users) could get better drivers support ?
<eXistenZ> Pici, How can it be that the base module is not included ? I get this error message :/ "Invalid command 'UserDir', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration httpd not running, trying to start"
<grizlo42> and my ip address:80 doesn´t do anything either
<Jordan_U> grizlo42, Have you setup port forewarding?
<monkeyBox> is there a 2.6.24 testing kernel available for ubuntu?
<grizlo42> i want an http server
<grizlo42> how do i do that?
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: What is that o_o?
<grizlo42> jordan_U: how?
<sYn_0n3> sindacious: to use ndiswrapper you need windows driver files
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: Yeah, I've gathered that, I'm actually stuck on that point :/
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to compare the contents of one folder to another folder?
<Megaqwerty> monkeyBox: "Alpha 6 includes the 2.6.24-11.17"
<sYn_0n3> sindacious ndiswrapper -i .inf file
<js__> jayess
<Pici> eXistenZ: Looks like you'll need to symlink the modules from /etc/apache2/mods-available/ into /etc/apache2/mods-available/ for the modules you want.  I think a2enmod userdir will do it automagically for you though.
<sYn_0n3> then you ndiswrapper -m
<sYn_0n3> all as sudo
<heguru> xTheGoat121x: diff works with folders as well
<GrooveStix> does anyone know, how can I submit my hardware configuration of my laptop to ubuntu dev team (?!?!!) so I (and other users) could get better drivers support ?
<heguru> xTheGoat121x: diff folder1 folder2
<xTheGoat121x> heguru, awesome, thanks!
<atlef> xTheGoat121x: type diff in synaptic or add/remove
<loser> anyone know how to make it see your card as eth1 when i check it says device unsigned
<grizlo42> do i have to have a static ip?
<xTheGoat121x> heguru, can that be used with a device as well... I'm trying to compare an MP3 player to my music folder
<grizlo42> even if i am always connected?
<polishpaul> my monitor is a 1400x1050 but if i set that resolution, the desktop does not fit into the screen (floats a little) the current res of 1280x1024 does 'fit' how can i run my native resolution (1400x1050) yet still have the desktop properly sized?
<ader10> I need to install nxdesktop and nxviewer. How?
<sYn_0n3> what is the command to list running network services...?
<ripper666> hi everybody!!111
<loser> syn_0n3: lhsw -C network
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: how exactly do I go about getting the windows driver?
<Megaqwerty> greetings ripper666
<mkmiken_21> hello there
<mkmiken_21> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<ader10> I need to install nxdesktop and nxviewer. Would somebody please tell me what package or repository I can find it in?
<sYn_0n3> sindacious download it
<TaRDy> does anybody know if there will be support for twinview on dual graphics cards?
<mkmiken_21> could you please help me?
<EDinNY> does rsync move files that start with a "." by default?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: the driver is usually on a CD that came with your wireless interface
<Flash-xD> How can i add a new superuser by shell?
<Dr_Willis> mkmiken_21,  state the problem to the channel, be clear and concise. :)
<heguru> ader10: download them from www.nomachine.com, they have .deb packages
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: or on the company who made the device's website.
<loser> Anyone know how to enable a network card>?
<mkmiken_21> my screen turns off every 10 minutes
<sYn_0n3> sudo etho up
<ripper666> hey what do you guys think the best bitturrent client out there is for ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> sudo eth0 up
<andguent> EdinNY: yes, rsync should grab basically everything, i recommend using 'rsync -va /source /destination'
<Megaqwerty> rather
<eXistenZ> Pici, I just got it, did you have it by default?
<EDinNY> Does rsync copy files that begin with a "." by default?
<mkmiken_21> and i can't change it
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: it's a wireless card in my laptop :/
<jordan_> grizlo42, http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<Dr_Willis> ripper666,  depends on your needs. - I use ktorrent.
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: what brand and model is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mkmiken_21, Laptop, desktop, what video card, which driver are you using etc?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: (The laptop)
<loser> Anyone know how to enable a network card?
<ripper666> Dr_Willis, my need are music
<sp0ro> Is it possible to forward the default OpenSSH port on a server to a different port?
<Megaqwerty> loser: that depends, is it a built-in ethernet port?
<mkmiken_21> desktop ati radeon
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: dv5000
<mkmiken_21> i don't know much
<loser> megaqwerty: yes
<Megaqwerty> loser: sudo eth0 up
<andguent> sp0ro: explain what you mean by forward -- do you want it on another port internally, or externally on the internet?
<mrgenixus> I have used a2enmod userdir but it doesn't appear to configured correctly -- I can't access the directories on the server via hostname/~mrgenixus as I should
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: HP?
<andguent> EDinNY: did you catch my rsync mention?
<mrgenixus> under ubuntu, do I need to move the mods-available/mod.conf file to ../conf.d
<Anderson> !off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sp0ro> andguent: externally on the internet
<polishpaul> mkmiken_21: did you check your power options?
<EDinNY> andguent: missed it
<loser> megaqwerty: its saying command not found
<ader10> heguru: I can't find it there
<Anderson> !chat
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Megaqwerty> loser: sorry
<Anderson> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Megaqwerty> loser: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<EDinNY> got it...thanks
<mkmiken_21> yes from power management do you mean?
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Yes
<ader10> heguru: would you mind helping me find the nxdesktop and nxviewer packages
<Dr_Willis> ripper666,   I mean what you NEED a torrent client to do.. not what files you want to grab.   What you want to download. dosent really matter. :)
<andguent> sp0ro: the answer is then dependant on your router, but you should have the option to forward
<sp0ro> anguent: I am doing a side-project in my CCNA class and I would like to have ssh access to the servers I set up to configure them. The problem is on remote access to the public address, only port 3389 is allowed.
<loser> megaqwert: whats it mean if it tells me no file / dir?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: I'll try and figure out what card is in it. If I can't there's a command that will tell me.
<Dr_Willis> Woo Hoo Alien arena2008 has been released. :)
<polishpaul> mkmiken_21: yes, i was able to stop the monitor from going to sleep there
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Thanks :)
<Megaqwerty> loser: can you pastebin the output of just running: ifconfig ?
<sp0ro> andguent: I won't be allowed to change anything on the router for security purposes, I will only be allowed to forward SSH to port 3389
<andguent> EdinNY: the real answer is to test it yourself with junk files, make two directories in temp, use 'touch' to make empty files, and then rsync them around between one tmp subdirectory and another
<heguru> ader10: download the nxclient package http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=57
<mkmiken_21> i have put the never option but still ....
<loser> megaqwerty: what you mean post in here what its saying?
<polishpaul> mkmiken_21: it sounds like the screensaver is on, check that
<Megaqwerty> loser: no, pastebin
<Megaqwerty> !pase | loser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pase - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlef> !pastebin | loser
<ubotu> loser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Megaqwerty> !paste | loser
<andguent> sp0ro: two ways to do that, depending on if you can control the router.... one is to play with the 'port' directive in /etc/ssh/sshd_config -- you can have multiple 'Port' lines
<sp0ro> andguent: This has to be done server side, unfortunately. If I had access to the router that has remote access permissions setup, it would be easy. :)
<dani> hi
<loser> megaqwerty: well i would but im on a seperate comp..
<dube> hi, Please Help, Heres the Thing. I installed XP (FOR SHAME, i know) but now whats happened, is i cant access my whole ubuntu partition.. and i really want to a lot. how can i do this please??
<sp0ro> andguent: Ok, thanks I'll look at that. :)
<Hammer89> what's the best way to temporarily deactivate compiz?
<dube> its a 170 gig partition
<dube> and i want to boot it
<TaRDy> Megaqwerty, would you know how to use eth1 as a gateway and eth0 connects to the internet?
<mkmiken_21> i don't think i have put in the option 2 hours
<dube> but i dont get a multiboot option at all
<dube> please help?
<polishpaul> dube: you will have to reinstall grub. google it
<ltcabral> hey someone... to install a gtk2 theme i must unpack it?? or i can load the .tar.gz file?
<dube> ok polishpaul thank you i will do that
<Dr_Willis> Hammer89,  metacity --replace    is one way
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Ah, it's a AirForce 51g.. I'm just not sure how to install the driver
<loser> megaqwertyu: but i can just get the values you need to see
<Hammer89> Dr_Willis: wouldn't that just restart it?
<Dr_Willis> ltcabral,  i open up the gnome theme manager tool and drag/drop the archive   to it
<Megaqwerty> TaRDy: I believe you could set that up through Firestarter (sudo aptitude install firestarter) That's the only way I've configured bridges.
<Hammer89> Dr_Willis: er.. wait... that would be compiz --replace
<Dr_Willis> Hammer89,  it replaces compiz with metacity. thus disabling compiz.
<TaRDy> thank you Megaqwerty
<polishpaul> dube: windows does not care about other OS's so XP overwrote GRUB..
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: I'll look it up, thanks
<loser> megaqwerty: its not even seeing my eth1 what does that mean ?
<Dr_Willis> Hammer89,  :)
<Megaqwerty> loser: is it seeing eth0?
<andguent> sp0ro: i use port 22 and port XXXXX all the time, two lines, one right after the other, it should read them all when you restart sshd (and it shouldn't kill your connection if you leave the original port 22 active)
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: ok, thanks :)
<heguru> dube: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<oboy03> how can i remote desktop using the internet? is there like gotomypc.com feature in ubuntu, which is opend source by the way?
<loser> megaqwerty: yes but the device im trying to configure is my wireless at eth1
<Hammer89> Dr_Willis: alright... and then compiz --replace to restart it? (or ctrl-alt-backspace)?
<ltcabral> Dr_Willis: ya but inside the tar.gz theres a bunch of folders with some .png and others... can u drag the .tar.gz?
<Odd-rationale> oboy03: use ssh
<polishpaul> mkmiken_21: you should be able to disable the screensaver
<oboy03> ssh?
<oboy03> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Megaqwerty> loser: oh, do you see ath0 in there?
<Dr_Willis> ltcabral,  as i said.. Ive just take the archive file and drag/drop it onto the theme manager tool.. its installed dozens of theme parts for me that way
<mkmiken_21> it is already disabled
<Odd-rationale> oboy03: or vnc
<oboy03> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mkmiken_21> i have unchecked the box
<Dr_Willis> ltcabral,  ive never had to unpack the archives.
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: can you pastebin the output of lspci for me please?
<Hammer89> I was just using VNC to manipulate my ubuntu desktop from my iPod :D
<loser> megaqwerty: no just eth0 and lo,, see the thing is i followed an ndistutorial and he said the value should be wlan0 but i knew that wasnt right cause its an onboard install and reads as eth1
<ltcabral> Dr_Willis: well i cant make the theme works properly... its not changing the font, and some other things
<Jack_Sparrow> ltcabral, Drag and drop.. but note,  not all themes work as you expect, especially when you have effects running
<Megaqwerty> loser: well, just out of curiosity, is wlan0 listed?
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: http://pastebin.com/f3292519e
<grizlo42> jordan_:i tried that, i have a netgear WGR614, and i got this as an error message - ¨Server IP address must be a LAN IP address. ¨
<loser> megaqwerty: no haha
<Dr_Willis> ltcabral,  could be its using fonts you dont have installed.
<loser> megatqwerty: when i do the iwconfig i see it though
<polishpaul> my monitor is a 1400x1050 but if i set that resolution, the desktop does not fit into the screen (floats a little) the current res of 1280x1024 does 'fit' how can i run my native resolution (1400x1050) yet still have the desktop properly sized?
<ltcabral> Jack_Sparrow: oh... so if i disable all effects i can make them all work properly? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ltcabral, Many of the themes I have found do not match the pictures they show or are only partital themes.
<whiteygford> hey I am trying to run the ubuntu 7.10 install disc on my laptop and all that comes up after I select run ubuntu is BusyBox comes up
<prince_jammys> bod_ hey
<sp0ro> andguent: Alright, sounds exactly what I am looking for. Thanks a lot :)
<Megaqwerty> loser: then it's probably detected and active. (My wireless is detected as eth1 and I have an intel built in wireless so I didn't need to use ndiswrapper which might be the difference)
<andguent> sp0ro:glad to help
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: found what I was looking for. Now I can get you install info. Give me a minute.
<Jack_Sparrow> whiteygford, at start or install press F6 and remove quiet and splash ans see if you can tell where it is hanging up..
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Thanks :)!
<loser> megatqwerty: under iwconfig its telling my acess point is invalid
<whiteygford> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I'll let you know when its done
<scall> I installed phpmyadmin via apt-get and it wasn't installed in my www directory as expected. What do I need to do to begin configuring phpmyadmin?
<ltcabral> Jack_Sparrow: ya i know, but im sure its missing something, cuz the menus should change and they arent... i already checked the source to make sure, and who made the theme made 2 color options for the menu
<polishpaul> how can i stop the messges of people entering and leaving, from appearing in this chat?
<sp0ro> andguent: Wow, this IS exactly what I was looking for. Can't thank you enough. Many, many, MANY thanks!
<histo> polishpaul: you need to set up an ignore but it depends on the software you are using.
<Odd-rationale> polishpaul: using pidgin?
<polishpaul> Odd-rationale: yes
<andguent> scall: by www directory, i assume you mean /var/www? what happens when you do a 'updatedb;locate phpmyadmin' (don't paste it all here, but it might point you in the right direction)
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul, What irc client are you using
<matt___> i am trying to convert a mp3 file to a mp4 file, hwo can i do this?
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: pidgin
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: this is a really stupid question, but are you sure that it isn't working by default? (Like, have you checked the network-manager-gnome applet thing in the upper right hand corner for signals?) Then I'll feel good referring you to this guide. Otherwise it's just a waste ;)
<Odd-rationale> polishpaul: Go to Tools -> plugins
<histo> matt___: there are many programs to do it.
<andguent> sp0ro: i use it all the time, if you want to go really fancy you can use xinetd and configure sshd to launch through that on yet another port for redundancy if sshd crashes (very rare)
<histo> matt___: perhaps search on the forums.
<Emilian> why does ubuntu butcher the apache program? D:
<Odd-rationale> polishpaul: Then enable the Join/Part Hiding plugin
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Well it has "Enable Wireless" on, but I'm not sure if that means anything really :/
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul, That is not one of the more popular ones.  check into xchat, knoversation or irissi
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: left-click it
<whiteygford> Jack_Sparrow: ok, it says "Clocksource tsc unstable" never heard that one before...
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: And?
<Jack_Sparrow> whiteygford, neither have I
<TaRDy> Megaqwerty, firestarter allowed me to "setup" this however it keeps having eth1 as not ready to start it
<whiteygford> Jack_Sparrow: To google!
<Pici> matt___: mencoder could probably do it, but I'm not really familiar with its syntax
<scall> andguent: I found where all the files are. They are in //usr/share/phpmyadmin but I cannot execute those pages from a browser because they are not in the //var/www/ directory. Can I just move them?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: does it have a field for "Wireless" in the box?
<Sindacious> test
<loser> megatqwerty: ok i just went through and udid some things someone in the forum had trouble simmilar im gonna see if it works
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: then your wireless is working.
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Yes
<andguent> scall: a soft link is recommended.... let me see if i can get the syntax right....
<Megaqwerty> loser: alright
<Jack_Sparrow> whiteygford, one sec
<Megaqwerty> TaRDy: you need to have eth1 active before it will work.
<whiteygford> Jack_Sparrow: I think I got something
<Megaqwerty> TaRDy: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Jack_Sparrow> ok..
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: :O
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Oh, thanks for pointing that out :D! You know how I can dispose of all this ndiswrapper stuff I have installed :S?
<andguent> scall: try this: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin -- then do an 'ls -lah /var/www'
<Jack_Sparrow> whiteygford, noapic acpi=off     are the two command I use most often to  modify the command line...  I need to go get ready for dinner
<grizlo42> i can´t get port forwarding to work
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: yeah, give me a minute, I have a phone call.
<grizlo42> i have a dynamic ip
<grizlo42> is that a problem?
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Thanks
<engelberthzarrag> Hola buenas noches saludos a todos
<Jack_Sparrow> grizlo42, No not the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<andguent> grizlo: dynamic IPs should not affect port forwarding at all.... as long as the computer connecting to you knows your IP address currently
<loser> anyone fammiliar with use of the restricted hardware manager for bcm43xx?
<BigNixN00B> Jack_Sparrow:  installation of KDE seems to be completed .. how do i launch it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> loser, I have always used fwcutter for the bcm43xx
<Megaqwerty> loser: Well, with the manager, yes. Just put a check in the box.
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<GamingX> Hello Everyone, I have a problem. Can someone help me?
<kestir> hey...I'm seeing a strange message in /var/log/syslog...'Unable to connect to cluster infrastructure after x seconds'
<kestir> has anyone seen that?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: yeah, it's basically just two things if I remember correctly that you need to remove
<loser> jack_sparrow: could you walk me through oim having trouble and ive been having trouble here haha
<techqbert> GamingX: there are 1236 people in this room, just state your problem! :D
<scall> andguent: That seemed to work. Thank you. What does -lah do?
<Gatton> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> loser, I need a shower and dinner...
<grizlo42> jack_sparrowL then what is?
<loser> jack_sparrow: ok thank you anyway
<grizlo42> jack_sparrow: then what is?
<andguent> scall: try man ls --- it should tell you longFormat, All, HumanSizes...
<BigNixN00B> Jack_Sparrow: BoN ApPeTiTe !!
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all, play nice  will try to check back in later
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: first, do sudo aptitude purge ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper modules-1.9 ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<whiteygford> see ya
<scall> Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> BigNixN00B, You should just be able to reboot and have Kubuntu come up
<andguent> scall: Glad to help
<acee1235> i just installed a fresh comp of ubuntu but apt-get update isnt working it only shows about 1k packages shouldnt there be about 23k?
<GamingX> ok. I had Windows XP, Ubuntu 7 and Fedora 8. I wanted to a complete format of the harddisk so I started off by deleting both the Ubuntu and Fedora partitions from the DiskManagement facility in XP. Now when I boot up I get "Error 22" and am not able to log into Windows.
<scall> andguet: It looks like we just linked the files to that directory instead of moving them, is that right? What is the benefit in doing that?
<WillieDaPimp> anyone know of any good point of sale apps for ubuntu
<acee1235> copy*
<kust3mz> Can someone tell me were to go to download themes for KED 3.5?
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: kde-look.org
<acee1235> reformat and install again?
<andguent> scall: the installer will expect the files to be in the same place if you ever have to remove it later... a link makes the fewest changes possible and still have it work
<Megaqwerty> acee1235: I'm checking something for you.
<kust3mz> Megaqwerty: thanks
<acee1235> Megaqwerty: ok thank you
<andguent> scall: I'm surprised it didn't put a soft link there for you by default, it did for me last time I installed phpmyadmin
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: np
<Ongaku> hi i need gtk2 to use this program called nomad and im having the worst trouble compiling it, is there a deb for gtk2?
<sp0ro> Does anyone have an easy to follow IPTables guide? I just want to learn how to add and remove open ports
<GamingX> So, now how do I bypass the Grub loader?
<Gatton> GamingX, any chance you still have your XP cd?
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: http://pastebin.com/m80391b0
<kust3mz> Megaqwerty: are these themes free?
<Megaqwerty> acee1235: apt-get update caches the package lists, so on the second time it's run (sometime soon after the first update) it doesn't download as much.
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: free as in money?
<kust3mz> Megaqwerty: Yes
<DARKGuy> hey, nobody knows a music player I can skin so it looks like mac os x's player?
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: yep
<GamingX> Yeah, I do.
<Xcerca> i just installed ubuntu , and used the resticted drivers manager to install the nvidia driver,  how to i get to the nvidia driver settings?  my res now is 800x600 ...
<GamingX> Right now I am using the Ubuntu live cd.
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: taking a look
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: my mistake
<Gatton> GamingX, I had to do this recently. You can boot to the XP cd and run a Repair. That will get you into the recovery console. You can try running FIXBOOT C:  or  FIXMBR to rewrite your master boot record
<Gatton> that should let you get back into windows. Worked for me
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: first, do sudo aptitude purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-modules-1.9 ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<GamingX> Gatton: What exactly does it do?
<acee1235> Megaqwerty: that heped a bit and for some reason every repository was disabled
<grizlo42> -.-
<Megaqwerty> acee1235: probably not every one.
<DARKGuy> Gatton, GamingX: BIG CAREFUL WITH THAT ONE... seriously I lost my partition because I was careless, that was reporting my windows drive was E: (when it's always C:)... just make sure it's C instead of E :/
<Gatton> GamingX, it rewrites your MBR which is where grub is located. you can google fixmbr and fixboot. that should get you more info
<Megaqwerty> acee1235: but everything but the main one I would understand.
<Xcerca> i just had done the apt-get nvidia-settings , but i didn't see anywhere to open the config ,  is there a command to enable the nvidia settings ?
<TaRDy> Megaqwerty, eth1 is up, however the device isn't always connected to it
<grizlo42> im annoyed, i can´t get my port forwarding to work, anyone know what to do for thw WGR614v6 netgear router?
<Megaqwerty> acee1235: the restricted, multiverse, universe, etc. are optional, and you must enable them yourself.
<Gatton> DARKGuy, good point. Recovery console should show where your windows installation is for example C:\WINDOWS before it allows you to get into the recovery console
<acee1235> Megaqwerty: even the main one was disabled
<DARKGuy> Gatton, yeah it does, I was careless :p
<GamingX> And I get into recovery console?
<Megaqwerty> acee1235: quite odd indeed
<Megaqwerty> acee1235: well, at least you can fix it :)
<Gatton> GamingX, boot your XP cd and choose the R or Repair option. That will get you into recovery console...
<Gatton> it will ask you for your admin password
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: http://pastebin.com/mc675825
<acee1235> Megaqwerty: hope thats the extent of the quirks on this install
<Xcerca> whats the difference between nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-settings ?  ,  whenever i install one it removed the other one
<GamingX> Ok. Thanks.
<Megaqwerty> acee1235: I would certainly hope so as well
<GamingX> I'll try this out.
<Gatton> then it puts you into a prompt. from there you can try running fixboot c: or fixmbr. again it's not a bad idea to google those to get more info before you try it
<Xcerca> also  /fdisk -r
<whiteygford> anyone know what to do with a clocksource tsc unstable error?
<jmesquita> Guys, where can I find help with a Huawei GSM modem?
<DARKGuy> hey, nobody knows a music player I can skin so it looks like mac os x's player?
<Booh-> What is the meta package I need for compiling ?
<rnartos> anyone already used landscape??
<LjL> !build-essential > Booh-    (Booh-, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Gatton> DARKGuy, i've seen skins for Songbird that looks like itunes.
<GamingX> I just hope it doesn't delete any data.
<Booh-> DARKGuy, maybe xmms ?
<andguent> sp0ro: did you find an IPtables guide? I'm trying to track down an easy to read one now, I recommend shorewall if you want to do any heavy firewalling via command line
<DARKGuy> Booh-, I use Audacious which is the improved version, do you know of any skin for it that looks like os x? o_o
<DARKGuy> Gatton, really? I didn't know songbird was skinnable
<Gatton> DARKGuy, yea I think they call them 'feathers'
<DARKGuy> though I consider it too bloated for just playing music XD
<DARKGuy> Gatton, lol, I missed that :p
<Tgif> question? on my toshiba laptop l35. when i try booting with the battery inserted it wont boot, if i remove the battery everything is fine..
<Gatton> DARKGuy, agreed. I really hope it gets better. They are only at 0.4 though I guess :-)
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: hmm, it doesn't look like you even installed it. (At least from the ubuntu repository) but just to check, please pastebin the output of dpkg -l | grep -i ndiswrapper (note that the character after the '-' is an L and the thing after it is a pipe (above the enter key on most keyboards))
<Booh-> LjL: that was the package I was looking for... I didn't remember the name... thanks
<DARKGuy> Gatton, I hope for the same XD but I want FF3 more :p
<whiteygford> Tgif: ubuntu doesn't play nice with toshiba, but ill see what I can do
<grizlo42> when i try to connect to my ip, i get a port timeout
<Gatton> DARKGuy, Firefox 3?
<grizlo42> anyone know what i need to do?
<DARKGuy> Gatton, yeah :D
<Gatton> DARKGuy, I think the last beta was released Monday (or they hope it's the last beta). So I guess it's pretty close to release now
<grizlo42> http://whatsmyip.org/ports/
<grizlo42> for port 80
<grizlo42> says timeout
<rnartos> does  LANDSCAPE that useful for ubuntu server?
<DARKGuy> Gatton, hey that's sweet, thanks for the new! I'll wait for the RC tho ^^;
<andguent> grizlo42: are you connecting from inside your own network, and trying to access your external IP? or are you trying this from another location?
<sp0ro> andguent: problem is the said servers I was talking about don't actually have access to anything other than the port I specified earlier, so I can't even use aptitude or any other application to download anything from the internet :P
<seba> hi
<sp0ro> andguent: just trying to figure out exactly what I am going to possibly have to configure tomorrow when I have physical access to the servers
<Gatton> FF3 is looking great. I'll wait to download it once all my extensions are updated to work with it once it's released. I can't live without some of them (like forecast fox)
<Booh-> Each time I reboot, I have to "modeprobe ndiswrapper", how to make it load itself when I boot ?
<grizlo42> inside network accessing own external
<andguent> sp0ro: bah, thats what pen drives are for :) average looking iptables guide: http://oceanpark.com/notes/firewall_example.html
<Xcerca> does envy not work for install video card drivers with 7.10 ?
<sp0ro> andguent: LOL if you only knew how hard it was to get to the usb ports :D
<grizlo42> andguent: own network accessing external
<sp0ro> andguent: would be easier to take a BFH to the damn things than try to plug in a pen drive :P
<Gatton> sp0ro, BFH? Big Flipping Hammer? lol
<sp0ro> Gatton: Yup :)
<Gatton> sp0ro, or something similar? heh
<sp0ro> ;)
<kholerabbi> hey guys I've got a problem
<kust3mz> Megaqwerty: how do i install my themes to KDE?
<Gatton> This is a family channel! ;-)
<Ryuho> what was that nVidia card company.. similar to BFH
<Ryuho> 3 letter word company.. starts with B
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: interesting question. Not a KDE user myself, but I'll look into it.
<Gatton> BFG?
<kholerabbi> I just installed 7.10 on my laptop and the wired internet is not working, although it says it is you can't use it at all.
<andguent> grizlo42: when trying to go from inside your own network, to the outside facing connection of your router, that gets really weird, its unfortunately a poor test -- what you need is to test connecting to your external IP from somewhere else, grc.com has a shieldsUp scanner that will tell you what you have open
<kholerabbi> So I have reinstalled 7.04 so I can talk
<kust3mz> Megaqwerty: allrighty thanks....
<albyyx> you cannot use wifi with 7.10?
<albyyx> evening gere
<Booh-> Each time I reboot, I have to "modeprobe ndiswrapper", how to make it load itself when I boot ?
<albyyx> here...
<jacob> how do i change the color of my mouse pointer?
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: turns out kde-look.org has a page dedicated to it! http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40 have fun :-)
<rnartos> have anyone tried ubuntu-landscape? is it similar to webmin?
<sp0ro> andguent: Thanks for that website btw, I'm checking it out now
<kholerabbi> I just installed 7.10 on my laptop and the wired internet is not working, although it says it is you can't use it at all.     help please :)
<Gatton> jacob, System->Preferences-Appearance. Then click Customize button then click Pointer tab
<andguent> sp0ro: i'm about ready to write yet another shorewall tutorial just because i cant find any good ones, but that doesn't help you much for that server.....
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: btw, if kdm theme manager isn't installed, you can install it by doing: sudo aptitude install kdmtheme
<ingo__> hallo! since yesterday i can't install out of my repositories. "apt" crashes with this output: "Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gstm/gstm_1.2-4_i386.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<SisyphusINC> what is a good firewall for linux?
<jacob> thx
<Pici> !firewall | SisyphusINC
<ubotu> SisyphusINC: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<andguent> sisyphusinc: or shorewall if you are a command line user
<drascus321> Question: every now and then for seemingly no reason my screen flickers. It happens rarely but just enough to annoy me
<kust3mz> Megaqwerty: ok will do
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: and just in case this also isn't installed, you can install ubuntu's package of themes by doing: sudo aptitude install kde-kdm-themes
<sp0ro> andguent: hehe, if you ever do, make sure to post it on the ubuntu forums. I'm a frequent reader around there. I have my own home setup and wouldn't mind messing around with new things :)
<ingo__> can someone help me please?
<SisyphusINC> i think ill use the non command line route
<Megaqwerty> kust3mz: the latter just being since you're looking for new ones ;)
<andguent> drascus321: mine does the same, i just updated to latest ati proprietary drivers and was fiddling with acpi hibernate settings...... no clue though
<grizlo42> andguent: 80
<grizlo42> HTTP
<grizlo42> Stealth There is NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER that a port (or even any computer) exists at this IP address!
<andguent> sp0ro: if i post it, it will probably go to the ubuntu wiki
<albyyx> kholerabbi i've read something about the broadcom chips and ubuntu but probably the guys here will be able to tell you more, i'm just a mess for this... i can try to find you the link i've been given for it, but i don't know how good may that be
<grizlo42> that should show there is a port
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: are you still around?
<albyyx> hence, i better shut it
<drascus321> yeah I have a Zareason which is supposedly desiged for ubuntu so I don't know why
<sp0ro> andguent: Sounds good
<andguent> grizlo42: i assume you were expecting the port to be open? what is your network config? basic home router, and an ubuntu server in the internal lan?
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<ingo__> please help: since yesterday i can't install out of my repositories. "apt" crashes with this output: "Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gstm/gstm_1.2-4_i386.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<andguent> ingo: do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list that mentions localhost?
<grizlo42> andguent: yes, open i ahvea netgear, which my computer is pluged into ubuntu wasn´t originally a server, just home comp, that i installed apache2 on
<SisyphusINC> ok and what can i use to make images of my entire os/files etc ?
<andguent> whoever asked about silencing the join/leave messages, did you get an answer? anyone else answer the question? 50% of the screen is join/leave fyi junk
<quakky_> guys, both video and sound seem to be not working....im kinda giving up again on using ubuntu..could someone help me?
<lastelement0> hey all, i tried to install diablo II in cedega and i have no clue what i need to do. i put in the install disc and clicked install in cedega, then detect disc.  it loaded setup.exe and when i hit continue a diablo II folder is created, what do i do now?
<Gatton> ingo__, does it only affect apt? does web browsing work ok?
<maccam94> lastelement0: /join #cedega
<Megaqwerty> ingo__: do you have a proxy?
<ingo__> <andguent>: no nothing - just the standard-repos and some 3rd-party-stuff. no local thinks ...
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<andguent> grizlo42: ok, that should be fine, i assume while on the internal lan, other computers can see the apache pages? -- also keep in mind that it can be a security breach if you don't have apache configured correctly
<zman_> Fresh Ubuntu 7.10 install on my Toshiba Satellite laptop ... I'm missing /dev/hdc.  How can I get ahold of /dev/hdc?
<ingo__> <Megaqwerty> i go to a proxy with tor - but tor wasn't enabled
<Megaqwerty> ingo__: could you pastebin ifconfig for me?
<andguent> ingo: try doing 'sudo apt-get remove gstm' and/or 'sudo apt-get install -f' and see if that fixes it
<ingo__> <Gatton>: yes - html, mail, im is ok ...
<grizlo42> andguent: um, yes, and i assume apache is configured correctly, how do i check that?
<ingo__> <Megaqwerty>: sorry - how can i paste it - i don't want to paste in this communication chat
<Megaqwerty> !pastebin | ingo__
<ubotu> ingo__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Megaqwerty> ingo__: and thank you for your consideration
<andguent> grizlo42: got me -- apache is one big beast to get done right and have it ready for public internet, every interpreter (like php, perl) needs to be done right too, i don't pretend to know how to do this, i just know enough not to trust it :)
<lastelement0> hey all, i tried to install diablo II in cedega and i have no clue what i need to do. i put in the install disc and clicked install in cedega, then detect disc.  it loaded setup.exe and when i hit continue a diablo II folder is created, what do i do now?
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<ingo__> <andguent>: nothing - gstm wasn't installed and "-f" runs through
<grizlo42> ok, i think it is configured correctly
<andguent> lastelement0: i had to try installing starcraft like 3-4 times before it took, just repeat a few times and see if you get a different result :)
<maccam94> c0da: lsusb won't help in that situation
<kholerabbi> hey guys, have had a problem with getting the 7.10 wired connection working, if anyone could help I'd be really relieved
<maccam94> c0da: you might try /dev/video0, but idk
<kholerabbi> But have to go in a sec..
<sYskk> may I ask what is the native filesystem of Ubuntu ?
<zman_> How can I get /dev/hdc?  I'm missing it on my laptop, along with sdc so I have no way of mounting my cd drive :(
<lastelement0> andguent: how do i klnow when i should put in the next disc?
<grizlo42> andguent: but i still don´t understand why it shows 80 as stealth
<c0da> maccam94: i tried that but it didn't work
<maccam94> kholerabbi: what networking card?
<andguent> ingo: odd -- what happens when you do this: 'dpkg -l|grep gstm' (might return nothing)
<Xcerca> alright guys,  i have the resolution that i want now but i can't see the panels at the top and bottom of the screen,  anyway to adjust that ?
<quakky_> My sound doesnt work, my visual effects dont work...someone help me?
<kholerabbi> maccam94: whatevers in my laptop
<Flynsarmy> Would anyone be able to tell me why a 720p video lags so badly on ubuntu?
<maccam94> kholerabbi: .............not helpful
<maccam94> kholerabbi: are you new to ubuntu?
<andguent> lastelement0: sorry if i misread, did the first disk install ok?
<kholerabbi> maccam94: sorry :) I'm just checking
<kholerabbi> apoligese
<maccam94> haha ok
<lastelement0> andguent: im not sure to be honest. a folder seems to have appeared in the cedega window
<andguent> grizlo42: if you are really sure you want to open port 80, you need to configure the port forwarding on your router, what model is that?
<david_> HELP! i have an extra sound card that ubuntu didnt install by itself....its a creative live board and im not sure how to install it......HELP!
<maccam94> lastelement0: it should ask for a second disk
<[T]ank> where do i turn off the firewall in ubuntu?
<andguent> lastelement0: did the diablo installer pop up at all?
<[T]ank> i checked iptables and there are no rules set up
<lastelement0> andguent: no it did not
<maccam94> [T]ank: ubuntu doesn't have a firewall by default, afaik
<foxray> whats this new pulse audio thing i've been hearing about thats going to be implemented into hardy?
<grizlo42> andguent: Netgear WGR614v6
<foxray> to replace alsa?
<maccam94> foxray: a new audio subsystem to replace ESD
<grizlo42> andguent: i already have it in portforwarding
<ingo__> <Megaqwerty>: what do you want to know in ifconfig?
<maccam94> foxray: alsa is a different layer in how sound output works
<Megaqwerty> ingo__:  if anything besides 'lo' is listed
<grizlo42> andguent: HTTP 80 80 192.168.1.5
<andguent> lastelement0: i had to continually retry until it finally took, but starcraft installer displayed like normal
<foxray> maccam94: i hear they solve that sound sharing thing that alsa had problems with
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why 720p videos use up 100% cpu and chunk wildly in ubunut?
<ingo__> eth0
<maccam94> foxray: well ESD also did that
<Megaqwerty> ingo__: alright, that kinda kills my idea :-P
<david_> HELP! i have an extra sound card that ubuntu didnt install by itself....its a creative live board and im not sure how to install it......HELP!
<lastelement0> andguent: hmm i never had the installer pop up at all
<maccam94> foxray: except ESD had some issues
<maccam94> idk what
<Megaqwerty> ingo__: somehow your system is trying to connect to localhost...Are you sure you've deconfigured tor?
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Sorry, was washing dishes
<andguent> grizlo42: good ok, i didn't realize you already had that, i'm assuming you don't have any firewalling setup on the apache box?
<foxray> maccam94: i dunno the other gnome stuff looks promising too
<Megaqwerty> ingo__: if I remember correctly, you have to connect to yourself or "localhost" when you route through tor.
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: ah, that's alright, by all means continue.
<ingo__> <Megaqwerty>:  i will check it @ the moment ..
<grizlo42> andguent: nope none
<foxray> maccam94: nautilus's new transfer method
<maccam94> foxray: yeah gvfs
<kholerabbi> maccam94: I have an asus a3 series, no idea about the card
<grizlo42> andguent: as far as i know, only whatever ubuntu comes with, which i THINK is none......
<maccam94> kholerabbi: in the terminal, lspci | grep Network
<david_> HELP! i have an extra sound card that ubuntu didnt install by itself....its a creative live board and im not sure how to install it......HELP!
<zerodamage> Anyone familiar with setting up eggdrop on Ubuntu via the command line?  I am having a problem getting this to work
<maccam94> foxray: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulseaudio
<andguent> grizlo42: from a computer other than the apache box, try this: 'telnet 192.168.1.5 80' -- if it says "Connected" and some other stuff, that is good -- hit Ctrl ] (right bracket) to cancel
<VulcanRidr> I have a drive on my workstation that is failing. It contains the /boot and a LUKS-encrypted LVM. I have a replacement drive, but what is the best approach to replacing that drive?
<kholerabbi> maccam94: not printing.
<ingo__> <Megaqwerty>: have 2 restart system - thank you for so long - brb
<daijarae> is their a reason why the latest dillo (0.8.6) is not in the repositories?
<maccam94> foxray: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Pulseaudio-diagram.png in particular
<Megaqwerty> ingo__: k
<maccam94> kholerabbi: try just "lspci" and look for a Network Controller
<SisyphusINC> what can i use to make images of my entire os/files etc ?
<foxray> maccam94: wow pretty nice
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: so did you try the command I gave you earlier? (the dpkg -l one)
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<kholerabbi> maccam94: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<damaltor> hello everybody, im havin a problem with a parallel port. my notebook does have one, but it is not in /dev/ (think it ought to be /dev/parport0 or something like that). what can i do?
<Alex_Logan>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Yeah
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: it showed nothing
<maccam94> kholerabbi: so does the machine have internet access right now?
<zerodamage> Anyone familiar with setting up an eggdrop on Ubuntu once it has been installed via apt-get?  There is no default config file and there is little to no documentation on it.
<andguent> damaltor: parallel ports should be /dev/lp0 and so on
<damaltor> oh
<damaltor> k
<damaltor> wait
<kholerabbi> maccam94: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 device 001c
<damaltor> andguent: great, thx, its there =)
<maccam94> kholerabbi: sudo update-pciids
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: Okay...so how did you install ndiswrapper?
<maccam94> then give me that first one again
<kholerabbi> maccam94: hey there are several other ethernet adapters listed.. No I had to reinstall 7.04 :(
<Ahmuck> hi, what is the default cd ripper for ubuntu?
<Booh-> I'm trying to compile alsa-driver to make it work on my laptop and I follow method J on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller  !! but I have errors at "make"
<Ahmuck> i want to save my cd's to disk
<zulerdongle>  Hello I seem to be having a problem with an external lg multidrive (Dvd drive). When I connect it through usb in ubuntu, it doesnt appear in my "Computer"
<maccam94> Ahmuck: well rhythmbox should be able to import them
<andguent> damaltor: glad to help, its nice to know that most old style parallel printers will work just fine, stay away from lexmark if you can :)
<Y-Town> when viewing mail in thunderbird, evolution or kmail it doesnt show the images.. what can I do to enable the graphics and images?
<oboy03> how do i change the resolution of my login window?
<maccam94> kholerabbi: is there a reason you're not using 7.10?
<grizlo42> andguent: no, it said connection failed
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: I ran what it said to run in compile and install here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<Alan_M> Ahmuck, its sound juicer
<zulerdongle> what could the problem, be? is there anyway i can see if its detected but not mounted? THanks
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: Ouch
<snowrichard> hi
<kholerabbi>  maccam94: no internet - cach 22
<Orynet> hi people, I have install a persistant ubuntu 710 on my usb harddisk... And the problem now is.. I am asked to enter username and password to login... but my persistant ubuntu is typically a live cd, so I am not sure what is the password for root.... since i have never entered one so far. Anyone here know what is the password?
<maccam94> kholerabbi: k
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: this might be a bit messy. I'll see how they installed it and see if I can safely remove it all.
<kholerabbi> maccam94: sorry I haven't been that clear
<andguent> grizlo42: hmm, then something is going on within your internal lan, are you sure 192.168.1.5 is your apache box? run ifconfig to confirm
<Starnestommy> Orynet: there is no root password
<damaltor> andguent: no printer... an lcd ;) the lcd is actually working at a friends computer, so it should be fine. but my parport does seem to make problems: ioctl(/dev/lp0, PPCLAIM) failed: 22 Invalid argument
<maccam94> kholerabbi: so how are you pasting stuff right now?
<kholerabbi> sorry?
<Alan_M> Trying to guess the root password will give you a headache, its impossible :)
<lilg111111> need help setting up evolution or thunderbird set up with yahoo
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: in the future, be sure to install stuff through either Synaptic or Add/Remove Programs.
<polishpaul> my monitor is a 1400x1050 but if i set that resolution, the desktop does not fit into the screen (floats a little) the current res of 1280x1024 does 'fit' how can i run my native resolution (1400x1050) yet still have the desktop properly sized?
<Y-Town> Orynet: you'll put in the root once you load the system and stop running from the CD
<snowrichard> just installed Ubuntu on my laptop because it was one of the distros recommended for the acx wireless that I have.  It worked after manual configuration, but dhcpd doesn't seem to work.  I put the commands to set up the wireless with a static ip in /etc/rc.local so thats ok
<riot__> how do i get beryl?
<grizlo42> andguent: lol, no its 255
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: it's way easier to install for one, and it's really simple to uninstall as well.
<kholerabbi> maccam94: ok I have updated the pciids and no it lists 2 ethernet adapters:  realtek and atheros
<riot__> what the command for installing beryl?
<damaltor> andguent: no printer... an lcd ;) the lcd is actually working at a friends computer, so it should be fine. but my parport does seem to make problems: ioctl(/dev/lp0, PPCLAIM) failed: 22 Invalid argument do you have any dea ehat that could mean?
<riot__> what the command for installing beryl?
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: I didn't know you could install ndiswrapper through that
<Megaqwerty> riot__: stop repeating please
<Starnestommy> riot__: I think beryl's been replaced with compiz-fusion
<Odd-rationale> !beryl | riot__
<ubotu> riot__: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<kholerabbi> ethernet controller*
<riot__> how do i install it
<grizlo42> andguent: no sry, its .2
<factotum> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: it's alright. I was just telling you for the future
<maccam94> kholerabbi: right but can you paste the atheros line again?
<andguent> grizlo: hmmmm, 192.168.1.255? That is a reserved address, you will always have connection problems if you use that address internally -- is any computer using 192.168.1.5 --- oh, scratch all of that
<mneptok> riot__: please read answers before repeating questions
<Orynet> I do knot that it's suppose to boot without a login requirement, but things go weird.... during my bootup ubuntu is complaining that my GNOME is having problem, and cannot lock .ICEAuthority, so it blocks me from getting into desktop... Any a login screen comes up
<zulerdongle>  Hello I seem to be having a problem with an external lg multidrive (Dvd drive). When I connect it through usb in ubuntu, it doesnt appear in my "Computer". what could the problem, be? is there anyway i can see if its detected but not mounted? THanks
<AHA> riot__, it comes with compiz fusion
<damaltor> !compiz | riot__
<ubotu> riot__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kestir> !repeat | riot__
<ubotu> riot__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pici> riot__: if you're running Gutsy, its already installed
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Alright, well thanks for all your help ^^
<polishpaul> riot__: did you google it?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: so you have the latest source from sourceforge?
<factotum> wow, this channel has turned into a nightmare in the last few years... yikes!
<factotum> goodbye
<kholerabbi> maccas: ok the atheros is wireless. so it must be the  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: 1.52.tar.gz
<andguent> grizlo42: your port forward destination IP on your router, and your IP on your apache box should be the same, change one...
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Yes
<kholerabbi> maccas94: ok the atheros is wireless. so it must be the  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<olskolirc> I just bought a book from ebookmall.com and its locked.  I read up on the locked pdf and it said its a DRM file.  How do I unlock my book or read my DRM pdf file please?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: is it fair to assume you still have the uncompressed folder on your hard drive?
<Ahmuck> thx guys
<Devourer> Can Ubuntu format a flash drive?
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<riot__> is compiz fusion in 7.1?
<Alan_M> Devourer, yep :)
<zulerdongle>  Hello I seem to be having a problem with an external lg multidrive (Dvd drive). When I connect it through usb in ubuntu, it doesnt appear in my "Computer". what could the problem, be? is there anyway i can see if its detected but not mounted? THanks
<Megaqwerty> riot__: yes
<Devourer> Alan_M, how? :D
<damaltor> Devourer: yes. put it in, DONT mount it, and type mkdosfs /dev/[device]
<kholerabbi> olskolirc: might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel, as that is not really directly ubuntu stuff
<Y-Town> when viewing mail in thunderbird, evolution or kmail it doesnt show the images.. what can I do to enable the graphics and images?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: if not, we can just redownload it.
<Devourer> damaltor, will that make it FAT32?
<olskolirc> ok
<damaltor> Devourer: think fat16
<Devourer> damaltor, is that standard?
<olskolirc> zulerdongle, try lsusb
<potato> why do i get this error? Error "Not on the same file system" while deleting "/media/disk...n/Examples".
<Orynet> Starnestommy:Y-Town:I do know that it's suppose to boot without a login requirement, but things go weird.... during my 2nd bootup, ubuntu is complaining that my GNOME is having problem, and cannot lock .ICEAuthority, so it blocks me from getting into desktop... Any a login screen comes up
<Alan_M> fat 16 is standard for all usb flash drives, correct.
<hacked_kernel> How to disable directory browsing in apache?
<kholerabbi> olskolirc: then again, you can always come back here and keep trying :P
<Devourer> Alan_M, alright.
<damaltor> Devourer: i think so, yes. you ought to try, if it doenst work in your camera/mp3 player/... you can do fat32 manually. but fat16 is standard
<kestir> hacked_kernel: check the apache manual
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Yeah it's there
<kestir> join #apache
<Devourer> damaltor, thanks.
<Xcerca> hey guys,   i did aptitude install xubuntu-desktop  to check out xfce, i don't like it so much and am trying to remove it, i tried aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop and that worked...  but all of it's dependencies are still there,  i tried aptitude remove xubuntu-* but that didn't work,  and other aptitude advice ?
<damaltor> kholerabbi: put an index.htm into the folder =)
<Megaqwerty> cool. I need you to open up a terminal and navigate to that folder (I assume you know how to do this?)
<Alan_M> Every flash drive i have ever encountered was devourer :)
<damaltor> Xcerca: sudo apt-get autoremove
<kestir> Xcerca: read the output of apt-get to see how to remove packages that are no longer needed
<Alan_M> Devourer, and thats close to 300+ heh
<set_out> hoho
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<Xcerca> thanks
<damaltor> np
<set_out> so much boy
<kholerabbi> damaltor: sorry :)?
<grizlo42> andguent: i changed the ip forwarding, and im testing it w/ telnet
<Devourer> Alan_M, wow.
<Y-Town> Orynet: You are running from the CD correct?
<kholerabbi> damaltor: I am not understanding?
<Alan_M> I have my whole pc backed up on one  devourer ;)
<andguent> grizlo42: telnet working? a web browser running internally, and pointed to that IP should be an accurate test too
<damaltor> kholerabbi: if there is an index.htm in the folder, it will be displayed instead of the folder itself. so make a file named "index.htm" and put it into the directory
<Alan_M> Is there anything else we can help you with Devourer?
<Orynet> Y-Town: nope running persistant ubuntu on USB Harddisk
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<grizlo42> andguent: IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<damaltor> hello, can anybody tell me what the following means if i want to use the parallel port? ioctl(/dev/lp0, PPCLAIM) failed: 22 Invalid argument
<set_out> hello
<Devourer> Alan_M, so I can't mount it to format it?
<sweffymo> test
<Alan_M> right, dont mount it to format it.
<david_> HELP! i have an extra sound card that ubuntu didnt install by itself....its a creative live board and im not sure how to install it......HELP!
<kholerabbi> damaltor: sure, but what is this about, is it something to do with my wired connection not working?
<Alan_M> if you do, you get a whole bunch of errors.
<andguent> grizlo42: congratz, now what I would highly recommend is to turn it off when you aren't using it, just for safety sake :)
<sweffymo> can you read me?
<set_out> asdf
<LjL> no
<damaltor> kholerabbi: no i dont think so. if apache displays a folder, it doesnt have anything elso to display. thats all.
<grizlo42> andguent: it still shows up as stealth.........but the telnet worked
<Devourer> Alan_M, well, when I put it in Ubuntu automatically formats it.
 * Alan_M shrugs, i dunno..i just plug em in, they work, im happy.
<grizlo42> andguent: it works now, thank you
<kholerabbi> damaltor: hmmm.. right. interesting .. but I  haven't been talking about apache, maybe it was someone else :p
<zulerdongle>  Hello I seem to be having a problem with an external lg multidrive (Dvd drive). When I connect it through usb in ubuntu, it doesnt appear in my "Computer". what could the problem, be? is there anyway i can see if its detected but not mounted? THanks
<Devourer> Alan_M, :(
<polishpaul> i have a laptop and connected an external monitor to it. How can i tell ubuntu to output on the external monitor?
<andguent> grizlo42: hmm, does it work from outside too? did you want that? if grc shows stealth, then you are fine for security
<damaltor> kholerabbi: oh, sorry. must have been a mistake... so what was ypur problem then? ;)
<Megaqwerty> Washing dishes again Sindacious? ;)
<andguent> grizlo42: if you only wanted to access it internally, you can turn the port forwarding off on the router
<Alan_M> Is it formatting it every time devourer?
<riot__> does anyone know a command to reverse lookup an ip address on a small network and resolve a computer name?
<polishpaul> riot__: ping -a i believe
<Devourer> Alan_M, no, it's mounting it. So when I unmount how do I know it's name?
<kholerabbi> damaltor: haha nah, I'm having a problem with 7.10 not working with my wired internet connection (it just says it's connected but I can't us it) :(
<grizlo42> andguentL it works from outside i think too, like i typed my ip address and i showed the page
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: lol sorry netadmins IRC on another server is glitching and he's flooding for an unknown reason, and were trying to contain it
<damaltor> Alan_M, Devourer: i think you mean "mount automatically", not "format automatically", no?
<grizlo42> andguent: it works from outside i think too, like i typed my ip address and i showed the page
<polishpaul> wait.. it may be different with linux
<kestir> riot__: #networking
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: ah, no problem
<Devourer> damaltor, correct.
<ingo__> <Megaqwerty>: back. the sources.list is not the problem and i disabled tor-module with "sudo rcconf" - but apt still tries to connect 127.0.0.1 as the case may be localhost.
<damaltor> kholerabbi: type "route" and pastebin it, please
<Alan_M> damaltor, im starting to think he's meaning that as well the more he talks :)
<Starnestommy> riot__: resolveip?
<mneptok> riot__: nslookup
<Devourer> damaltor, I was thinking that in my head.
<Alan_M> because format every time...would be a HUGE issue damaltor
<riot__> thanks gusy
<damaltor> ooh... YES.
<riot__> guys
<damaltor> hello, can anybody tell me what the following means if i want to use the parallel port? ioctl(/dev/lp0, PPCLAIM) failed: 22 Invalid argument
<andguent> grizlo42: just turn that port forwarding off whenever possible, enjoy your apache tinkering :)
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Anyway, the uncompressed is on my hd
<Devourer> FloodBot1, is silly.
<Megaqwerty> ingo__: huh. No idea then. Sorry.
<Alan_M> FloodBot1, is a very helpful bot.
<kholerabbi> damaltor: won't help, I'm not using 7.10 at the mo'
<Devourer> Alan_M, so how do I keep it from mounting automatically?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious:  cool. I need you to open up a terminal and navigate to that folder (I assume you know how to do this?)
<david_> HELP! i have an extra sound card that ubuntu didnt install by itself....its a creative live board and im not sure how to install it......HELP!
<ingo__> <Megaqwerty>: thx
<damaltor> oh. so where do you see that it is connected?
<damaltor> kholerabbi: oh. so where do you see that it is connected?
<Alan_M> Devourer, im not sure of that answer.
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Yes
<grizlo42> andguent: thanks, im actually only using it for a few days, then i will turn it off, probably permanately
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: excellent. Now that you're there, run sudo make uninstall
<Frederick> folks any news concerning netbeans being broken on AMD64?
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<Devourer> Alan_M, well, when I unmount it how am I supposed to find the name under /dev?
<kholerabbi> damaltor: well heres the story: I put in the 7.10 livecd, it says it connecting at the icon in the tray, then it is connected, but still not working in firefox or anything else -
<Alan_M> it should be something like /dev/sdb1 or something similar.
<mneptok> Devourer: use "df -h" when it's mounted to learn its /dev entry
<Alan_M> but, df -h will tell you for certain what it is.
<Devourer> mneptok, neato.
<kholerabbi> damaltor: works fine in feisty
<Alan_M> Devourer, type that in terminal.
<damaltor> kholerabbi: nice. =) sometimes it helps, if you kill that nasty tray icon (didnt work for me either) and then type "dhclient eth0" on console.
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install ndiswrapper files at different places.
<silas428> how do i find my source tree?
<ingo__> so ... my problem is that i can't install out of my gutsy- repositories, because apt tries to connect localhost -->Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<ingo__> anyone a idea???
<kholerabbi> damaltor: really and that works?
<Alan_M> I just learned the df -h trick today mneptok, gimme a few days and that ones gonna be implanted in my head :)
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: yes, it does indeed say that. It then states that you just have to run it multiple times so it works (not sure why it works like that though)
<damaltor> kholerabbi: well, it worked for me, and the tray icon didnt. so it is worth a try while you cannot brake anything in a live distro =)
<Devourer> damaltor, it spit this out at me. :( mkdosfs: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdf' (use -I if wanted)
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: How would I know if it's off :P ?
<kholerabbi> damaltor: haha true I have to go and I will try it cheers mate :)
<Karsyth> anyone know why my sound isnt working in Wolfenstein ET?
<damaltor> kholerabbi: have fun =)
<zulerdongle>  Hello I seem to be having a problem with an external lg multidrive (Dvd drive). When I connect it through usb in ubuntu, it doesnt appear in my "Computer". what could the problem, be? is there anyway i can see if its detected but not mounted? THanks
<damaltor> Devourer: thats funny. never seen that before, sorry... :/
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: as it states, you wait until it no longer says "removing"
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<zulerdongle> Or how could i mount my external dvd drive manually
<Devourer> damaltor, :'(
<joseluis> quit
<Alan_M> Devourer, maybe someone else has though so dont give up that quick!
<oboy03> how come i can shutdown my laptop? my shutdown icon was gone?
<Devourer> damaltor, well, it is formatted as something else at the moment. It's has a vfat or fat12 file system right now I think.
<Karsyth> has anyone ever had a problem with sound in enemy territory for linux?
<damaltor> Devourer: so try what it says: use -I if wanted
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: http://pastebin.com/m74ec8e3 thats all I get when using that command
<cataldus3d> hello
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Now anyway
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: but it said things the first time?
<polishpaul> ingo__: check your PM
<quakky_> guys I need help with my sound..it doesnt want to work
<cataldus3d> someone has ubuntu 7.10 and uses nvidia geforce 7200GS????
<polishpaul> quakky_: laptop or desktop?
<quakky_> desktop
<quakky_> ubuntu 7.10
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Yes
<grizlo42> andguent: when i go on, i get the index page, (index.php) as a phtml that firefox can´t open
<Devourer> damaltor, it worked. :D
<Alan_M> !sound | quakky_
<ubotu> quakky_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<FeOS> hi
<Alan_M> have you tried this?
<set_out> huhu
<damaltor> Devourer: nice =) sometimes it helps to just follow =)
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<rnartos> !landscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about landscape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Devourer> damaltor, I didn't want anything to blow upl
<ingo__> <polishpaul>: i am not registered @ the moment ...
<mneptok> rnartos: what do you want to know about Landscape?
<Frederick> folks I have aproblem with slocate slocate: fatal error: Could not find user database
<damaltor> Devourer: but would have been funny too...
<quakky_> The problem originated when i was trying to fix my video i think
<mneptok> Frederick: sudo updatedb
<Alan_M> Devourer, we wouldnt tell you stuff that would blow your system up, maybe a little smoke while its churning code but nothing blows up :)
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: excellent. It should be removed...let me just double check anything you did on the guide
<rnartos> mneptok: is it worthy? or almost same as webmin
<Frederick> mneptok: same problem
<Devourer> :o
<Alan_M> Just kidding devourer :)
<polishpaul> ingo__: can't get PMs? anyway, do you have network connectivity on the box?
<grizlo42> php!
<mneptok> rnartos: it's not at all like Webmin. and it's only available to selected beta testers
<grizlo42> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Frederick> sudo slocate libmawt gives the same error
<mneptok> Frederick: sudo updatedb
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: How far in the guide did you get?
<ingo__> <polishpaul>  yes. email, im, chat, html - no problem
<rnartos> mneptok: but as they describe it's a systemAdmn tool / web-based for ubuntu servers
<mneptok> Frederick: that will not give a "database not found" error, as that is the command to create the (s)locate db
<edju> join #kubuntu
<Karsyth> can anyone help me figure out why my sound isnt working in wolfenstein enemy territory?
<Frederick> mneptok: seems the database was created
<Frederick> whcich sould be the normal ownsershup to /usr/bin/slocate?
<ingo__>  <polishpaul>: i don't know why apt tries to connect localhost - my sources.list is ok - no local entry
<oboy03> how do i bring back the shutdown icon in quit icon?
<mneptok> rnartos: it's a monitoring tool. it allows for some system work. but it's not meant to replace sysadmin knowledge.
<ingo__> <polishpaul>:  i kicked the tor-module by rcconf - doesn't help ...
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: To where I was _looking_ for the driver, however I did run two commands that sYn_0n3 had mentioned
<Devourer> Alan_M, I give up on what I'm trying to do with the USB thingy... I tried burning GParted to a CD but it would spin a bit and then the drive would just beep at me... :(
<angusb> Can you install a different desktop environment like KDE onto ubuntu? or would that pretty much just be xubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: what were they?
<rnartos> mneptok: oh a monitoring tool...ok I'll try it then
<damaltor> anybody ever worked with lcd4linux? PLEASE...
<Tu13es> hm, I just installed gutsy on my Mac Mini but the gfx weren't recognized, how do i get the Intel gfx driver?
<cataldus3d> quacky
<david_> HELP! i have an extra sound card that ubuntu didnt install by itself....its a creative live board and im not sure how to install it......HELP!
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: sudo ndiswrapper -i windows driver and sudo ndiswrapper -i .inf file
<edju> can't play dvds - says no dvd in drive.  they play under windows, so hardware is ok.  don't know where to look for solution.  any help appreciated.
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: alright, there's one last thing I have to check then
<Devourer> ubotu, help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mneptok> rnartos: you *can't* try it, unless you have been invited to the beta program.
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: check /etc/modules and make sure that ndiswrapper isn't listed there.
<cataldus3d> plz
<Birkoff> Yo guys ... can anyone help me out with IPTABLES here ?
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<Alan_M> !patience | david_
<ubotu> david_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cataldus3d> i cant get enable glx effects in ubuntu
<Frederick> seems I dont have libmawt.so how can I get it?
<FFEMTcJ> Can a usb disconnect cause a reboot of ubuntu?
<cataldus3d> i tried, restricted drivers and envy, and apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: can't find a modules folder
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: as long as ndiswrapper isn't listed, you're fine. If it is, just open it as root "sudo nano /etc/modules" and delete it from the file. Just reboot, then you're all set!
<polishpaul> ingo__: are you trying via package manager in the GUI or via terminal (apt-get)?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: it's a file, not a folder
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: I have to reboot my router, brb in like 5 mins.
<Birkoff> Does anyone know or a easy way to limit incoming/outgoing tcp/upd traffic via IPTABLES ?
<oboy03> i can shutdown my laptop because the shutdown icon was gone how do i restore it?
<ingo__> polishpaul: both - of course, the same problem ... what is the module festival?
<oboy03> i cant*
<mneptok> oboy03: try the "System" menu
<oboy03> then?
<mneptok> oboy03: i dunno. maybe that big "QUIT" icon?
<oboy03> the quit is there but no shutdown option
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: sorry about that. Back
<oboy03> it was there a while ago then poof
<oboy03> gone
<mneptok> oboy03: you might try clicking it, just to see what it does.
<oboy03> no shutdown option
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: so, did you check the file?
<mneptok> oboy03: yes, there is.
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: ok, and I checked the file, it's nothing about ndiswrapper
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: excellent. Then you're clena
<Megaqwerty> *clean
<mneptok> oboy03: the shutdown option is in the quit panel as always
<sp0ro> Does anyone know the command I would run to open port 3389 on IPTables allowing any IP address to connect through it? Most of the guides I have read haven't really specified anything close to what I need to do.
<oboy03> no its not
<oboy03> :(
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Okay, thanks a lot for your help ^^, one more question though, is there a place were you can look at Wireless networks in the area?
<david_> Alan_M, i know that and i am aware of the great service the people here are doing to us...but im just hopeless cuz ive been trying to get this working for a while now and im just getting frustrated....
<polishpaul> ingo__: what happens when you apt-get update ?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: that would be left clicking the Network-Manager-Applet and looking at the list
<Karsyth> very stupid question, but i just CANNOT rememer the commands for installing a downloaded zip file?
<Karsyth> i wasn wondering if anyone could refresh me
<mneptok> sp0ro: did you ever *close* 3389?
<basti> unzip?
<Karsyth> there are files inside it
<Karsyth> just folders...
<basti> configure make make install?
<Karsyth> ./configure ?
<mneptok> Karsyth: "installing" a zip file? or extracting it?
<damaltor> anybody ever worked with lcd4linux? PLEASE...
<Karsyth> installing
<Ttech> I found a kill command in Ubuntu. ><
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Is that only possible if there are wireless networks in the area? I can't see a list selections :/
<sYn_0n3> sindacious: have you  heard of wicd
<andguent> sp0ro: iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 3389 -j ACCEPT
<sp0ro> mneptok: No, but when I added port 3389 to the list of SSH ports to use on a server, it won't allow me to connect even when the router is configured to allow it. So I figured it was something set in IPTables no allowing permission to connect from an outside host to the server via SSH through port 3389
<mneptok> Karsyth: what is this zip file?
<Ttech> PRess Controll+ alt + shipt + something else = restart
<Ttech> ><
<warriorforgod> Where does gnome store themes?
<Karsyth> i keep trying to CD to the directory where it is and ./configuring it, but it says no directory found
<Karsyth> its the ETpatch
<ingo__> <polishpaul> the same problem - it tries to connect to localhost. i installed some stuff && yet try to disable some modules, which may link apt to 127.0.0.1
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: Yeah, but last time I put it on it didn't work
<Birkoff> Anyone can help me with limiting outgoind/incoming traffic on iptables ?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: yes, it would show networks in the area. For example, in the beginning, you saw the network "test"
<mneptok> sp0ro: iptables has no restrictions by default
<sYn_0n3> sindacious are you using encrytion?
<jals> i used set compiz-fusion to use ctrl + left/right to move to different desktops then i realised that this conflicted with the function of control when navigating around text, where are the settings to change this back?
<mneptok> sp0ro: check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: Okay, thanks then :)
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: I wouldn't know :/
<Turno> my machine is having trouble pulling an ip from my router... it did this before and I don't remember how i solved it... its using the 'tulip' driver... anyone have any idea?
<HorizonXP> hey, what package do I install in Gutsy AMD64 to get the latest version of Sun's Java? I don't care about the plugin, I need to run programs seperately from Firefox.
<ingo__> <polishpaul> is there a possibility to restart the modules without rebooting?
<mneptok> sp0ro: and restart the sshd daemon after any changes to the configs
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: np
<Karsyth> mneptok, enemy territory 2.60b patch
<sp0ro> andguent: Thanks, I'll try that. mneptok: I added 3389 underneath "Port 22" in sshd_config, so I'm not sure what would be causing it. :/
<mneptok> sp0ro: the daemon can listen only on one port. pick one.
<andguent> HorizonXP: search for jre or jdk in your favorite package manager
<sYn_0n3> sindacious.. so your just trying to scan?
<sfears> ingo__, rmmod modulename & modprobe modulename ?
<sYn_0n3> lsusb or lspci where is your wireless card
<andguent> mneptok: I would respectfully dissagree, sshd can handle multiple port directives in its sshd_config
<polishpaul> ingo__: which modules? Try checking your proxy settings, also, 'cat /etc/hosts' and check for anything funny (see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6719)
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: Me ?
<ingo__> <sfears>: no i just want to restart the boot modules
<sYn_0n3> sindacious: yes
<polishpaul> ingo__: also cat /etc/resolf.conf
<mneptok> andguent: but it's non-trivial, and trhe first thing to eliminate to fix connectivity issues.
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: you could also try iwlist wlan0 scan
<sp0ro> mneptok, andguent: LOL, I feel so stupid. All it was, was I forgot to restart SSH. Big operator error there. ;)
<polishpaul> ingo__: do you have anon-proxy installed?
<polishpaul> some forums point to that as the problem
<andguent> sp0ro: netstat -ntlp is your friend :)
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: In terminal?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: yeah
<mneptok> sp0ro: you should usually put multi-port directives on individual lines
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) <--That?
<sp0ro> mneptok: I did :)
<Paine> friend of mine needs to know how he can figure out what type of ram he has from in ubuntu... anyone know?
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning. :/
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<ingo__> <polishpaul>: yes, but not cognizant - what does anon-proxy make - is it in use with tor?
<Megaqwerty> Sindacious: ah, well sorry I can't help further at this point as I must depart. I'd recommend trying to get kismet as well, "the king of wireless scanners" sudo apt-get install kismet. It's launched by sudo kismet -i wlan0. Good luck!
<Karsyth> how do i install .zip files? whenever i try to ./configure it says there is no such file or directory, and ive triple checked and im not typing anything wrong
<amenado> Karsyth-> you dont install zip files directly
<Sindacious> Megaqwerty: :) Thanks
<Karsyth> amenado, how should i do it then?
<sYn_0n3> sindacious: what are u using as a network manager
<amenado> Karsyth first understand you must unzip
<orudie> is it possible to run a process in a background , and then come back to it and see its output ?
<orudie> trying to run a game server - srcds - but its not the only thing that i'm trying to host
<sp0ro> andguent: Thanks a lot for all the help tonight, I'm off to go make some dinner. Take it easy
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: The default? I'm fairly new to linux
<polishpaul> ingo__: not familiar with anon-proxy, try removing that and see how it goes
<ingo__> <polishpaul>: my system/prefs/network-proxy says, that i am directly connected with internet
<sYn_0n3> sindacious: so you are using gnome network manager
<polishpaul> ok good, try removing the package (check for other proxy packages)
<sYn_0n3> sindacious: i uninstalled it and used wicd
<ingo__> <polishpaul> ok - i will try it - brb
<JakeKonkers> what package do I need to install in order to get the ffmpeg headers? I don't see a dev package, can someone help me?
<Sindacious> sYn_0n3: Hmm, I'll get wicd again and test it once I'm around a wireless network if the default doesn't work out, could you link me to where I could get it?
<Karsyth> whats the command for running a file?
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<xb3rt> How do I fix this error     W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<polishpaul> Karsyth: what kind of file?
<polishpaul> Karsyth: what are you trying to do?
<Karsyth> polishpaul im trying to run this .x86 file
<polishpaul> Karsyth: more info? what are you trying to accomplish
<amenado> Karsyth-> is it already compiled?
<Karsyth> polishpaul, the .x86 file i have is a patch for enemy territory, and im not sure
<sYn_0n3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527488
<polishpaul> type 'file <filename'
<sYn_0n3> sindacious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527488
<polishpaul> sorry "file <filename>" without the < ofcourse
<Karsyth> alright
<Karsyth> its saying that theres no such file or directory, and thats not ture
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<ubuntu> arre
<polishpaul> Karsyth: use tab to autocomplete
<Karsyth> ive typed in the correct destination, ive checked 3 times
<renato> how can i put two machines running under KVM on the same network?
<ubuntu> I have a problem?¡?
<Karsyth> polishpaul: how do i use autocomplete?
<polishpaul> what if you jsut type in file by itself (to autocomplete, hit tab)
<|2-bits|> For some reason I can't rename my USB drives in GNOME
<Karsyth> so just type in the file name then hit tab?
<jared> can anyone help with an audio problem?
<amenado> |2-bits|-> rename to what? from what to what?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | jared
<ubotu> jared: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sfears> turn up the volume jared
<karuna_bd1> hi, does anyone know how to enable running games in fullscreen in ubuntu?
<|2-bits|> amenado: For example, suppose I have a USB drive named ORANGE CONE, and I want to rename it to ARDVARK.
<jrib> karuna_bd1: be more specific.  What game?
<Jordan_U> karuna_bd1, That should be an option of the game, nothing should need to be 'enabled'
<TonyWong> Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD boot up normally but cannot see anything on my laptop with Intel 815 chipset, anyone can help? It works on safe mode, or Ubuntu 7.04, 6.x....
<sfears> TonyWong, cannot see?
<|2-bits|> amenado: I looked under the properties menu for the drive, and the option simply isn't there. I see no place where I can do this. In windows, it's a very simple matter.
<TonyWong> Yes, black screen. But I think it boots to the desktop already and idling for input....
<|2-bits|> but I can't figure out how to do it GNOME :/
<Gatton> |2-bits|, maybe it knows you're misspelling Aardvark ;-)  j/k!
<karuna_bd1> jrib: airstrike, abuse all when i try to run FS just go back to being windowes
<amenado> |2-bits|-> look around /dev/disk
<polishpaul> Karsyth: do you have a website where you go the patch from? did you check the instructions on how to apply it?
<jared> I have no audio at all.  The volume is at max yet no sound.
<Karsyth> polishpaul, i got it from filefront
<sfears> have you checked the volume levels in the mixer jared?
<magick> How can I fix pixelated fonts when using SSH-Forwarding?
<polishpaul> jared: if laptop, try hitting up volume button on the keyboard
<jrib> Karsyth: I don't know anything about the game.  I just meant you should be more specific when you ask the question because it will be an issue with the game
<polishpaul> Karsyth: what's the URL?
<jrib>  karuna_bd1: I don't know anything about the game.  I just meant you should be more specific when you ask the question because it will be an issue with the game
<|2-bits|> amenado: Alright, what do I do in /dev/disk
<Xcerca> for the program xrandr ,  what is the extension/GUI called ?
<karuna_bd1> how to run dosbox, abuse in fullscreen?
<jared> Yes, the mixers are up, and I have no external volume control on my laptop.  I just installed ubuntu yesterday. Any ideas would be very helpful.
<sfears> TonyWong, this might work when it's at that black screen "ctrl+alt+f1" log in and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" pick vesa as the driver & 800x600 as the resolution.. hit enter for everything else.. restart the xserver & see what happens
<damaltor> anybody ever worked with lcd4linux? PLEASE...
<Yuji_> would anyone reccomend a gnome version of Kontact? I love that program -- should I just grab it?
<polishpaul> jared: what lappy do you have?
<albyyx> jared have you tried to get an .ogg sound (think that was the extension) and try to play it?
<Karsyth> polishpaul: http://returntocastlewolfenstein.filefront.com/files/Wolfenstein_Enemy_Territory/Official_Releases/Patches;2668
<renato> some one can help-me with kvm?
<Karsyth> i downloaded the Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory 2.60b Patch (linux)
<TonyWong> Okay, I had experienced that ctrl+alt+f1 will give me the command prompt, it will check it out see if it helps...
<c0da> hey, i'm using this webcam program and it's asking me to input the serial port of the webcam. lsusb gives me : "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000". what is ther serial port?
<|2-bits|> Strangely, The ability to edit the volume name is there whenever I try to change the properties of the drive through the "Computer" directory, but it complains that it can't rename it.
<dark-knight> Is there an easiear way to configure a printer as a print server
<jared> Its a Gateway M3423
<amenado> |2-bits| are you referring to the mount point?
<orudie> is it possible to run a process in a background , and then come back to it and see its live output ?
<jared> Sorry if this is a dumb question but where do I check for an .ogg sound?
<amenado> |2-bits|-> try to be root,
<jrib> !screen > orudie (read the private message from ubotu)
<|2-bits|> Not sure what you mean by mount point... if by that you mean something like /dev/sda (or however it goes) then no
<Karsyth> polishpaul: any luck?
<sfears> jared, type alsamixer at a command prompt & make sure all the volume levels are turned up
<albyyx> hmm jared any p2p... my question is something like, do you get any sound on starting ubuntu f.e and just cannot reproduce mp3 or...?
<|2-bits|> amenado: I guess the correct terminology would be changing the name of the volume?
<baalsgate> hi how do i make ntp start at startup ?
<Xcerca> i can play mp3's with totem movie player but not with rhythm box ,  any more packages i need ?
<karuna_bd1> does anyone know how to run dosbox in fullscreen in ubuntu?
<amenado> |2-bits|-> volume name is for vlm systems is yours a vlm ?
<sfears> mabey the volume name can be edited in your /etc/fstab file |2-bits|?
<jared> no sound on startup or any other program
<robilive> hi to all
<Starnestommy> karuna_bd1: does hitting alt+enter work?
<karuna_bd1> robilive: hi
<sfears> hello robilive
<albyyx> then jared i'm afraid i cannot really help try with alsamixer as sfears said...
<robilive> :D
<karuna_bd1> Starnestommy: for a while then it goes back to a window
<jared> thanks anyway
<polishpaul> Karsyth: ok.. try "sh [filename]"
<|2-bits|> sorry, had some trouble with pidgin, did anyone have some suggestion for my problem that I missed?
<robilive> sorry, I've a problem... I'm an idiot and I have changed the permission of /etc/sudoers... :'( Have I a way to reset it?
<xtknight> |2-bits|, sorry could u repeat it
<amenado> |2-bits|-> volume name is for vlm systems is yours a vlm ?
<sfears> jared, did you check alsamixer?
<karuna_bd1> robilive:  sudo chmod (permission level) /etc/sudoers
<polishpaul> robilive: chmod ?
<|2-bits|> I am trying to rename a usb pen drive
<Karsyth> polishpaul: karsyth@K4:~/Desktop/et/linux$ sh et.x86      et.x86: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<baalsgate> what sets the autostart for NTP ?
<magick> How can I fix pixelated fonts when using SSH-Forwarding?
<xtknight> |2-bits|, a problem with pidgin?
<robilive> polishpaul, yes with chmod...
<xtknight> Karsyth, try chmod +x et.x86
<xtknight> Karsyth, ./et.x86
<robilive> karoshi, sudo don't work...
<|2-bits|> xtknight: I was just briefly disconnected, I actually have another problem
<polishpaul> Karsyth: which patch did you download exactly?
<xtknight> i know what his problem is, i had exact same err msg with ET
<sfears> |2-bits|, you can set a volume name for your usb drive in /etc/fstab
<polishpaul> robilive: are you root? sudo su - ?
<xtknight> .x86 is an executable not an sh
<polishpaul> or su
<|2-bits|> amenado: I am not sure what you mean by vlm?
<karuna_bd1> robilive: sudo dont work? how come?
<amenado> |2-bits|-> when you mentioned volume name, i thought you were referring to vlm systems, not ext3
<|2-bits|> It's ext3
<xtknight> |2-bits|, you want to rename the label of an ext3 partition?
<robilive> polishpaul, karuna_bd1 every time I tipe "sudo" this is the error that I have "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440"
<AstroDanule> my big brother gave the power of jesus to the people he went to highschool with
<sfears> |2-bits|, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<robilive> *type
<amenado> |2-bits|-> to rename a devime where it mounts on, you use the udev rules
<AstroDanule> i am the second comming
<AstroDanule> my big brother gave the power of jesus to the people he went to highschool with
<eshaase> is it generally pretty safe to do a apt-get upgrade?
<|2-bits|> xtknight: yes
<baalsgate> NTP ?
<sfears> and what's on third.
<karuna_bd1> robilive: owch
<xtknight> |2-bits|, tune2fs i believe can set Volume name with proper parameters, but please read the manual before you jeopardize your system w/ it
<Karsyth> xtknight: and when its done?
<xtknight> :)
<xtknight> Karsyth, when ET is done installing?
<robilive> karuna_bd1, yes... owch :(
<Karsyth> xtknight: no, this is a patch. i just did the chmod command and it seemed to work. what do i do next
<xtknight> |2-bits|, assuming gparted can not do it?
<xtknight> Karsyth, now type ./et.x86
<cwillu_> I have an apt problem
<cwillu_> how do I tell apt or aptitude or whichever to remove every package it installed from a particular repository?
<baalsgate> chconfig did it on fedora
<sfears> wow.. good question
<cwillu_> without having it remove packages localling installed, etc (i.e., setting ubuntu-updates priority to >1000 isn't the answer)
<baalsgate> whats the equivilant on ubuntu ?
<orudie> jrib: there ?
<jrib> orudie: what's up?
<AstroDanule> my big brother gave the power of jesus to the people he went to highschool with
<AstroDanule> i am the second comming
<AstroDanule> my big brother gave the power of jesus to the people he went to highschool with
<rsk> !op AstroDanule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op astrodanule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AstroDanule> i am the second comming of christ!
<orudie> jrib: installed screen successfully, not quite understand what they mean in the tutorial by typine C-a c;
<Turno> anyone have a good fix for admtek cards not pulling dhcp?
<polishpaul> can someone boot jesus.. ty
<xtknight> lol
<amenado> |2-bits| forget what i typed earlier, my keyboard was sticky...
<jrib> orudie: C-a means ctrl-a
<sfears> you were typing and eating donuts again weren't you amenado?
<sfears> you really gotta stop doing that
<orudie> jrib: yeah thats what they said, i'm pressing CTRL+a, nothing happens
<robilive> karuna_bd1, no way to reset the permission on sudoers?
<splicer> This is probably a stupid question ... why does (my) 7.10 hang up whenever I click the [reload] button in response to ¨the list of available applications is out of date¨ ??
<eshaase> is it generally pretty safe to do a apt-get upgrade?
<polishpaul> hey guys, my screen's native res is 1400x1050, however if i set it to that res, (from 1280x1024) the desktop is too large for the screen. How would i make the desktop fit the proper res?
<amenado> my only sustainence
<Lectus> Hello! My friend wants to install linux on his PS3. Is Ubuntu recommended?
<Gatton> robilive, i am guessing you never set the root password right?
<jrib> eshaase: with official repositories, yes
<xtknight> splicer, try typing "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal and see where it's hanging
<cwillu_> eshaase, it's recommended (presuming you're not doing anything fancy with backports or unreleased versions of ubuntu
<baalsgate> ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT SETS DAEMONS TO START ?
<robilive> Gatton, I haven't set the root passwd
<Sindacious> Lectus: I've heard Yellow Dog is good for a PS3
<splicer> thanks ... giving it a whirl ...
<Karsyth> xtknight: im getting this error now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59442/
<NAM> hello
<lwizardl> Hi
<orudie> bazhang: there?
<sfears> hello lwizardl
<xtknight> Karsyth, you need to run et differently, i think.  you need to start it from the working directory
<NAM> anybody help me? got probs heh heh
<jrib> !caps | baalsgate
<ubotu> baalsgate: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xtknight> Karsyth, like cd /usr/share/games/et then ./et, or something
<jals> help, how do i get back ctrl functionality so it moves the cursor one word when used with left/right arrow
<orudie> jrib: really stuck here with C-a c
<xtknight> Karsyth, i'm really not sure the best way to set it up
<sfears> <~~~~ iffy on the lowercase
<bazhang> orudie: hi!
<lwizardl> where does ubuntu keep the USB image for icons on the default theme?
<xtknight> Karsyth, actually there is supposed to be a script called "et" somewhere that does it all for you
<Gatton> robilive, i assume you might be able to boot with a live cd, mount your ubuntu file system and then change the permissions that way. but i'm not sure how you'd go about doing it sorry :-(
<Karsyth> ok
<jrib> orudie: press ctrl and the "a" button on your keyboard at the same time.  Then release.  Then press the "c" button
<Karsyth> xtknight, any idea on where to find it?
<orudie> jrib: oooooh lol ok it worked
<robilive> Gatton, if is possible to make it in this mode I "have the power" :P
<splicer> Oddly, the ´apt-get update´ worked without errors, but the gui will hang until I kill it ... days if I let it.
<xtknight> splicer, odd
<xtknight> Karsyth, no but here's the contents of my et script
<xtknight> http://rafb.net/p/EornPw41.html
<polishpaul> robilive: you can single-user the box to set the root password
<baalsgate> jrib  YES THEY ARE CAPS
<NAM> anyone know how to stop the XP bsod screen from going away so I can read it? Luckily I'm dual booting into Ubuntu!
<robilive> polishpaul, sorry, i don't understand...
<Karsyth> xtknight, i have no idea what to do with that. anyone willing to walk me through installing this ET patch?
<heogen> hi
<xtknight> NAM, disable "automatic reboot on system failure" (Or similar), in system properties
<NAM> I cant boot into XP!
<heogen> how can I result this problem: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<TonyWong> sfears: I have tried your suggestion. After reconfigure the Xserver, I type startx but seems the old session (showing black screen ctrl-alt-f7) still exist. How do I kill the old session of x?
<jrib> baalsgate: stop, no one will help you that way.
<xtknight> NAM, ask #windows
<NAM> thanks
<|2-bits|> baalsgate: Could you be a bit more specific?
<heogen> somebody may help me
<baalsgate> jrib , no one is helping me anyways
<NAM> is it connect #windows?
<robilive> polishpaul, how do you mean with "can single-user the box"?
<Starnestommy> NAM: actually, it's ##windows
<jrib> baalsgate: you need to be patient and not annoy people
<splicer> xp: my computer -> properties -> advanced -> startup and recovery settings -> toggle off automatically restart.
<heogen> how can I result this problem E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<orudie> jrib: how would i close a window ?
<robilive> sorry for my NOT english :D
<NAM> connect ##windows
<NAM> ?
<Starnestommy> NAM: /join ##windows
<|2-bits|> NAM: /join ##windows
<NAM> thanks!!
<sfears> ctrl+alt to log out when in the non existant f7 gui.. that will restart the xserver & ask you to log in again
<|2-bits|> Also: Looks like that webpage helped! Thanks, whoever furnished it! Still you'd think that I'd be able to do this through the GUI...
<Arsiesys> Hello
<baalsgate> jrib, yea i have tried that before and after a few hours of beeing ignored kinda over it ya know
<sfears> ctrl+alt to log out when in the non existant f7 gui.. that will restart the xserver & ask you to log in again TonyWong
<ingo__> <polishpaul> thank you for your help! my problem, that apt whould connect to localhost is solved. i disabled anon-proxy and privoxy modules and removed the programm completly. i installed it during my tests with security-software like tor ...
<jrib> orudie: ctrl-a k     also ctrl-a ?  gets you cheat sheet
<polishpaul> robilive: while booting, the grub menu should show you a selection of OS's to boot into. I believe if you hit E for edit, you can add parameters. (single or something like /bin/bash) which will let you in the box without authentication
<sfears> tonywong.. ctrl+alt+backspace
<jrib> baalsgate: do you have a question?
<polishpaul> ingo__: awesome! yw
<heogen> hi somebody can help me please
<quakky_> guys when i do the aplay -l command, it doesnt show my soundcard..... I can tell u that sound used to work, but for some reason it isnt working anymore
<Y-Town> I notice in Firefox that many websites I visit dont look as good as they do in Internet Explorer...What can be done to make websites look better?
<heogen> I have this problem E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Gatton> polishpaul, can you also do something like  init 1  at a terminal to get to single user mode?
<baalsgate> jrib, finding it hard to find the documentation to get the equivilant of chkconfig to start NTP
<xtknight> heogen, your update manager or synaptic is open
<jrib> heogen: what were you trying to do?
<xtknight> heogen, you can not have two programs using the software package system at once
<polishpaul> robilive: can you wait here for a minute while i test it out so i can give you exact instructions?
<KNY> quick question: any idea when 7.10 will be getting gnome 2.22?
<polishpaul> Gatton: that's a good idea...
<heogen> ok
<TonyWong> trying...
<[Neurotic]> Heya, I have a USB headset pluged in, how can I work out what /dev point it hooks up to?
<robilive> ok polishpaul ... then I have to edit the line in GRUB with a /bon/bash at the end?
<xtknight> [Neurotic], well it should be detected by alsa.  is it?
<heogen> jrib when a trying to install a program
<jrib> heogen: tell me the exact command
<robilive> polishpaul, if is possible, tank you so much :D
<polishpaul> robilive: yeah, something like that.. let me double check for you.
<TonyWong> What is the default login password for root of Ubuntu LiveCD 7.10?
<sfears> [Neurotic], lsusb?
<xtknight> [Neurotic], at least as far as i know.  usb/pci shouldnt matter.  it should appear to alsa
<robilive> tnak you polishpaul :D
<heogen> jrib show dont let me do it
<polishpaul> you would then just use 'passwd' to change root's pass.. one moment plz
<TonyWong> Oh, it logs in by itself....
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<heogen> dpkg
<heogen> jrib dpkg
<kestir> heogen: you can't have two open at the same time
<jrib> baalsgate: you installed the ntp package?
<kestir> heogen: just told you
<sfears> holy deep ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<heogen> kestir no
<[Neurotic]> xtknight, it is, but I have some code that is recording on /dev/dsp and I need to change it so it records through the right /dev point
<baalsgate> jrib, just want to set NTP service to start at startup , yes NTP is installed
<[Neurotic]> it does show up on Alsa, yes
<jrib> heogen: yes of course "dpkg" doesn't do anything.  It will throw errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul, Please dont suggest that
<Y-Town> I notice in Firefox that many websites I visit dont look as good as they do in Internet Explorer...What can be done to make websites look better?
<xtknight> [Neurotic], hmm maybe theres a /dev/dsp1 or something.  ls /dev/dsp*
<heogen> jrib yeah
<ingo__> <polishpaul> yw? - what does it mean? ^^
<Xcerca> is there any tool that i can use to adjust the size and orientation of my display with a gui ?
<jrib> baalsgate: iirc, all you need to do is install the ntp package.  It will set itself up.  Have you found that not to be the case?
<xtknight> [Neurotic],  or perhaps you can set /dev/dsp to the proper device, elsewhere?
<jrib> heogen: what are you trying to install?
<TonyWong> Login already, but it is not 1024x768 resolution....800x600? or 640x480 I think....
<heogen> jrib and the system say me lock it
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: suggest single user? why not? he does not have a root password
<sfears> Xcerca, if your using nvidia drivers nvidia-settings
<jals> help, how do i get back ctrl functionality so it moves the cursor one word when used with left/right arrow
<xtknight> yw = you're welcome
<[Neurotic]> xtknight, there is a /dev/dsp1 maybe that is it, I tried that, didn't seem to work.  Hmnn.. good point about moving the devide, I will give that a shot
<polishpaul> ingo__: yw = you're welcome
<heogen> jrib jsut update
<heogen> the new program
<heogen> jrib
<jrib> heogen: you want 'sudo apt-get update'
<xtknight> [Neurotic], well i mean like in sound properties it says use this device for recording, use that, etc.. it might be saying "/dev/dsp is this device"
<polishpaul> Gatton: i just relized.. init 1 may not work if he's not root?
<ingo__> ah, i see. :-)
<|2-bits|> Y-Town: I don't think there is much you can do. Most of that has to do with bad web page design that causes rendering errors on standards-compliant browsers...
<[Neurotic]> xtknight, I'm trying to get skype-rec to work on my setup  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeRecordingHowto)
<jrib> heogen: and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' afterwards
<jrib> !apt > heogen (read the private message from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul, Better to see what he want to do...that he needs root
<xtknight> [Neurotic], does skype have options for selecting the device
<Y-Town> |2-bits|: daqrn...
<Xcerca> sfears  yea i have that set up, but the panels stick way off the edge of the screen
<|2-bits|> Y-Town: However!
<Y-Town> |2-bits|: darn   :o)
<xtknight> [Neurotic], oh, never mind i see what you're trying to do
<|2-bits|> Y-town: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<heogen> jrib and the another error is This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<heogen> J2SDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<heogen> archives:
<heogen>     j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip j2sdk-1_4_0-doc-ja.zip j2sdk-1_4_2-doc-ja.zip
<heogen> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<heogen> Please visit
<FloodBot1> heogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i just saw that someone didn't have their root pass so i suggested single usering and setting root. I don't see any harm in that.
<[Neurotic]> xtknight, yes it does.. I'm going to try setting them all to default.. so in theory it goes through /edv/dsp and see if that works
<[Neurotic]> xtknight, thanks
<sfears> sounds like your resolution is bigger than your screen size or your using dual monitors you have one screen dragged ontop of the other Xcerca
<polishpaul> robilive: i found a tutorial that may help - http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<|2-bits|> Y-town: That is a script that installs several versions of IE on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul, We do not suggest people set root password.
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
 * sfears play jyparado song
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<orudie> jrib: once i close putty, the process that i was running terminated
<|2-bits|> Y-town: but you need to install Wine first
<robilive> ok polishpaul ... then I go to read the tutorial and if I have a problem come back :D
<tony_> Is there a way to upgrade to Gnome 2.22
<heogen> jrib thank you
<sfears> gyparody*
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: how come?
<mojo> Anyone here good with mounting USB disks?  I have an SD card in a USB reader that I'd like to mount... it's on an ubuntu-server system, so hotplug is not running (?) or maybe just isn't picking it up.  But lsusb gives output, (Bus 005 Device 002: ID 55aa:2b12 OnSpec Electronic, Inc.)
<robilive> tank you polishpaul :D
<Xcerca> sfears i've been playing with xrandr  ,  have you used it before
<jrib> orudie: no, type 'screen -r' to reattach your screen
<sfears> i have not Xcerca
<mojo> How do I manually mount that USB device as a disk?
<|2-bits|> tony_: The next version of ubuntu should have Gnome 2.22. The ubuntu project is intentionally designed that GNOME and Ubuntu releases coincide
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul, It isnt necessary , it is the policy of the channel...
<Y-Town> |2-bits|: Im trying to be anti Windows here  :o)
<|2-bits|> !ies4linux | Y-town
<ubotu> Y-town: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<tony_> Ah
<sfears> mojo, mount /dev/sda1,2,3... /home/user/Desktop/folder ?
<`Joey`> I am using Firefox w/ Ubuntu, and there is a certain site that I cannot access, but I can using Firefox is Microsoft Windows
<|2-bits|> Y-town: That may or may not fit your needs. Your millage may vary.
<`Joey`> http://www.runevault.com/ takes me to http://s94703575.onlinehome.us/ in ubuntu firefox, but not in windows firefox.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib, Who made that factoid...  The people in wine feel that script is right on par with automatix and even their topic says they will not help you if you have used it
<baalsgate> jrib , NTP is not starting on boot
<Y-Town> |2-bits|: I think I would rather deal with slightly less in a web page   :o)
<angusb> geirha, hey you there?
<baddog144> How do I install Firefox 3 Beta 4 once i have extracted the .tar.bz2 File?
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: really? hmm ok ty
<baalsgate> jrib , NTP is installed can run it manualy with sudo /etc/init.d/ntp start
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: what would you suggest instead? for a user that cannot gain root?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: no idea
<sfears> baddog144, did you download firefox source files?
<jrib> baalsgate: read 'man update-rc.d' or use sysv-rc-conf to make sure it is set to run on runlevel 2
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul, this is not up for debate in this rrom, feel free to discuss in -offtopic .. sudo or gksudo will do what they need
<baddog144> no, just err... alot of files and some shell scripts... no source files
<Stwange> what's the torrent client that comes with ubuntu called? I'm trying to run it over SSH and can't remember the name of it
<TonyWong> It works, sfears. Thanks.
<macogw> hey i got a i965, running Gutsy, I've got Compiz going (used SKIP_CHECKS="yes")...but gtk-window-decorator's not drawing window borders. any ideas?
<sfears> welcome TonyWong
<TonyWong> Need to reconfigure the Xserver.
<sfears> TonyWong, some kind of video driver issue, vesa is generic
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw, compiz --replace or metacity --replace
<khyle> elo
<thiebaude> How do I fix broken dependencies in Synaptic?
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: compiz is running
<sfears> you can slowly try to figure out how to get better graphics & resolution.. might need some restricted drivers TonyWong
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw, understood... I still suggest you try the command
<jals> how do i get back ctrl functionality so it moves the cursor one word when used with left/right arrow
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: thats how i started compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> thiebaude, WHat non-ubuntu repos have been added
<khyle> what program can i use to log in to yahoo messenger account
<orudie> jrib: any more specifics on screen -r ?
<jals> i changed a setting to ctrl+left arrow in compiz now i can't get it back
<Starnestommy> khyle: pidgin?
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw, Feel free to ask in #Compiz
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: kk
<baalsgate> jrib , under fedora I would just run chkconfig ntp on , sysv-rc-conf is not installed btw
<jrib> orudie: did it work? what did it say?
<TonyWong> okay, thanks for your suggestion.
<khyle> where bro
<sfears> jals, have you changed the compiz setting back to something that's not ctrl+arrow?
<jrib> baalsgate: yes, it's  installed by default, but it makes it easier
<integration> pheww just finished setting up my Gutsy 802.11g driver that took a while hehehe
<jals> sfears, yes
<ingo__> <robilive>: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=2494#9481
<jals> firs thing i tried
<mamefan> I'm trying to get tomcat to start on boot.  The startup.sh script included with tomcat55 works great but the init script doesn't.  Where can I get more info on how to get this working on boot?
<baalsgate> jrib , ok i will have a look at that cheers
<robilive> ok, I'm going to reboot and to try if it work :D see you later :D
<jared>  does anyone know if ubuntu is compatible with nvidia audio hardware? i have no sound on my laptop after installing ubuntu
<thiebaude> openoffice.org-core, openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, openoffice.org-write, this is in 8.04
<jals> how the hell do i fix this
<jals> i don't even know what to search for to google it
<jrib> orudie: you detach from a screen session with C-a d  and then reattach later with the command 'screen -r'
<thiebaude> im testing 8.04, jack
<orudie> jrib: you said screen -r
<sfears> just an idea.. if you changed the compiz setting from ctrl+arrow to a setting that was already used in compiz it may have then replaced that one with ctrl+arrow.. make sure there's no settings in compiz using that jals
<Jack_Sparrow> thiebaude, You need to ask in #Ubuntu+1
<khyle> can anyone help me how to log in to my yahoo id jus like yahoo messenger?
<jrib> orudie: it's a command you run in your shell
<thiebaude> kewl, thanks
<orudie> jrib: yeah i tried that, it returned output
<chiefwigms> hey guys - anyway to get kubuntu to have desktop spanning (have windows between desktops) like ubuntu?
<jals> sfears, i tried changing it once again to ctrl + arrow and it didn't tell me there were any conflicts so i don't think it's that
<jrib> orudie: tell me
<jals> i'll just try restarting x i guess
<sfears> jals, disable compiz & see if they come back.. if they do then it's a compiz issue.. if they don't then it's something else..
<jals> how do i do that sfears?
<sfears> system/administration/appearance set it to none
<sfears> i think
<thiebaude> jack, i'll try and reninstall openoffice
<Karsyth> whats the command to see all processes running again?
<Starnestommy> Karsyth: ps aux?
<polishpaul> exti
<polishpaul> oops
<sfears> jals, system/prefs/appearance
<tyler_c6> what
<jals> got it
<jals> ah yes
<jals> that fixed it
<orudie> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59443/
<jals> guess that is the problem
<mamefan> I'm trying to get tomcat to start on boot.  The startup.sh script included with tomcat55 works great but the init script doesn't.  Where can I get more info on how to get this working on boot?
<sfears> ok.. then it's definately with compiz jals there's a setting in there somewhere overriding
<mamefan> anyone?
<jrib> orudie: do you see what it is telling you?
<tyler_c6> what is going on
<jals> fucksocks
<orudie> jrib: yes
<orudie> hehe
<tyler_c6> i like socks
 * sfears got a new job today tyler_c6 
<sfears> it's goin on
<tyler_c6> i c
<chuy_max> hi, is there a command to know what shell am I using?
<orudie> srib: so say i would to resume the second one, what exactly would i type ?
<tyler_c6> i gotta take a shit womeone wanna help with that
<Jack_Sparrow> jals, Please watch the language
<sfears> i'm sure they do tyler_c6.. you should be a little more descriptive
<tritium> !language | tyler_c6
<ubotu> tyler_c6: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<M__> hey went to update to hardy and my laptop battery died part way through. I can't log in through the gui and I did dpkg --configure -a and now errors were encountered when processing: policykig, hal, gnome-mount, ubuntu-desktop, gnome-session, and more what should i do?
<orudie> jrib: so say i would to resume the second one, what exactly would i type ?
<|2-bits|> Wow, who are all these charming people
<tyler_c6> does poop work better for ya
<sfears> yes it does
<sfears> d;)
<iobelisk> hi guys, i have a pretty serious problem, i think. i was in the middle of a update (testy hardy alpha) and the update process showed an error because of missing dependencies. i had to manually restart the computer and now in normal boot mode the system sort of stalls (for loooooong) on 'staring system logs daemon', when i try recovery mode, it drops to bash, asks me for my username, i enter it, hit enter, and nothing, it fails. i restart a
<amenado> chuy_max-> type shell --version  i think this will tell you
<jrib> orudie: screen -r 8924.pts-1.ubuntu
<bruenig> iobelisk: this channel is for the current version of ubuntu
<amenado> iobelisk-> go see #ubuntu+1
<chuy_max> amenado, command not found
<|2-bits|> iobelisk: try ubuntu+1
<bruenig> chuy_max: replace "shell" withh whatever your shell is
<bruenig> presumably bash
<|2-bits|> * #ubuntu+1
<amenado> chuy_max-> yes but it would have responded with a shell you currently have, most likely bash:..
<iobelisk> bruenig, amenado, |2bits|, thanks
<orudie> jrib: right, but how would i actually close putty without stopping the processes ?
<quakky_> guys im getting this error when i try to test my playback ...audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<sfears> i hope dev gets better at resuming after shut down during update/install.. that's happened to me before
<chuy_max> bruenig, I have to know which shell I am currently using
<jrib> orudie: just click the x, screen will keep running
<bruenig> chuy_max: echo "$SHELL"
<chuy_max> bruenig, that didn't work, suppose I use ksh, and do echo $SHELL, that gives me bash path
<stevendemorez> i was wondering if anyone could give me a reason as to why particular processes folders show up in my loading of one kernel and not the other and as to how I could get these files to load up (I don't know why they didn't transfer over actually)
<bruenig> chuy_max: well SHELL is the login shell
<rnartos> anyone tried PloneFSS ?? is it good??
<bruenig> chuy_max: what are you trying to do exactly?
<TrustNoOne> vertically my desktop icons are spaced good, but horizontally they are too far apart, how can i change this?
<usser> hello guys
<chuy_max> bruenig, know which shell I'm currently using
<karuna_bd1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> chuy_max: why don't you already know?
<amenado> stevendemorez-> what are you looking at?
<|2-bits|> usser: Hello. Do you have a question
<usser> chuy_max: echo $SHELL
<bruenig> usser: that is for login shell
<usser> |2-bits|: I have answers :)
<quakky_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<|2-bits|> haha
<Y-Town> LogMeIn does not work on Linux, Does anyone know a remote login program for linux that works similar to LogMeIn?
<usser> bruenig: I see that's interesting how do you find out your current shell\
<pstv> Does anyone know a soundfont player for ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> Y-Town: vnc?
<tonyyarusso> Y-Town: uh, the VNC client of your choice?
<Gatton> usser, echo $SHELL works for me
<chuy_max> Gatton, that's the login shell, it has been said before ^^
<bruenig> usser: you should just know
<mboman> Is there a alfa, beta or release candidate of the Mobile edition that I can download somewhere?
<bruenig> I don't see why this would ever be useful
<Gatton> chuy_max, well what shell do you suppose I'm in once I'm logged in?
<Y-Town> Starnestommy: tonyyarusso  Does that work with a DHCP connection?  my web host doesnt give me static
<chuy_max> bruenig, that's a very interesting question, I was very curious if there was a way to know
<bruenig> Gatton: type dash right now in a terminal
<Starnestommy> Y-Town: it should as long as you remember the ip
<tonyyarusso> Y-Town: dyn-dns
<jrib> orudie: get it?
<Gatton> bruenig, i get a dollar sign prompt
<bruenig> Gatton: echo "$SHELL"
<usser> Gatton: that's login shell
<Gatton> bruenig, i get the same shell as before
<usser> hehe
<bruenig> that is not a login shell, that is the dash shell
<bruenig> Gatton: but the shell you are actually using is dash, not bash
<bruenig> hence, that method is fail
<Y-Town> tonyyarusso: I think that might be the solution  :o)
<Gatton> bruenig, you learn something everyday :-) thanks
 * usser well yea I mean you should know what shell you are running
<usser> period
<Y-Town> Starnestommy: I dont have control of when I loose it  :O(
<usser> but still
<Gatton> bruenig, so is dash supposed to be a compatible replacement for bash?
<bruenig> basically here is how I see it, if you haven't explicitly called another shell, you are using the login shell, which you can find out using echo $SHELL. If you have explicitly called another shell, then you know because you called it after all.
<bruenig> Gatton: they aren't compatible completely
<scott> so how do I disable Xgl?
<scott> I'm tired of compiz crashing on me, I want to switch back to pekwm
<nickrud> bruenig: when I do dash (learning my daily thing here) env  reports _=/bin/dash, is that repeatable with other shells? I don't have another installed to test with at the moment
<scott> but I can't quite figure out what's starting xgl, and pekwm seems unable to grab the root window with it running
<bruenig> nickrud: when I do env, I get _=/usr/bin/env so...
<karuna_bd1> does anyone know where to learn c++ (for really really beginner)
<bruenig> karuna_bd1: a book of course
<karuna_bd1> bruenig:  any good recommendations? books are really expensive in malaysia
<nickrud> bruenig: I see that when I'm in my login shell, I guess I'll install a couple others to test. Hope I don't get lost in them :)
<bruenig> karuna_bd1: I don't know, you can probably piece it together from online stuff if you wanted to
<orudie> jrib: thanx bro, this worked out perfect
 * usser zsh FTW
<bruenig> nickrud: oh I see that when I am in my login shell too
<bruenig> zsh is a neat toy
<bruenig> scripting in it is silly however
<orudie> nickrud: hey, i fixed my database by just simply reinstalling phpmyadmin
<nickrud> orudie: heh. Nice
<percy> :)
<nickrud> I'm barely bash literate after all these years, I don't need to try another
<percy> =-O
<S82> Anyone who can tell me what widgets people use to get full size'd icons on the bottom instead of the regular styled gnome look?
<Jack_Sparrow> S82, I use cairo-dock
<usser> S82: you a mac style dock?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<S82> sec ill show you what i mean
<usser> S82: awn or kiba-dock if you have compiz
<S82> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70284&file1=70284-1.gif&file2=70284-2.jpg&file3=&name=Dark+Ice+Emerald
<Jack_Sparrow> I have compiz and cairo
<S82> I guess thats cairo dock?
<amenado> is having a program residing in ramdisk run any faster? or it only meant loading it is faster?
<usser> S82: that's kiba-dock
<crdlb> S82: that is avant-window-navigator
<Jack_Sparrow> S82, there are several themes... I use the cairo doc with osx theme
<usser> crdlb: is it? looks like kiba to me
<crdlb> usser: yes :)
<roantreb> hi all. Nice dock etc. S82 Anyone have an idea how to get texlive working
<S82> crdlb, okay avant also known as awn yeh?
<roantreb> go on....crdlb......
<TrustNoOne> can u get linux for mobile phone
<jrib> roantreb: you just install it and it works :/
<crdlb> S82: yup
<xtknight> anyone notice KDE seems to be faster than gnome for large amounts of windows/movement?  just in general stuff redraws and feels faster, i dont know what it is
<amenado> TrustNoOne-> there are claims thats it has been done
<karuna_bd1> TrustNoOne:  that would be cool
<S82> cant find kiba nor awn under synaptic though, do i need to cvs it?
<chuy_max> xtknight, I actually feel gtk apps are faster than Qt apps
<roantreb> ......mmm..... From the distro site or is it meant to  be from a repository
<chuy_max> at least Qt < 4.0
<xtknight> chuy_max, really.  interesting.  i have the opposite experience
<zero88> While in working on a file in Vim, how would i save and quit? I cant seem to be able to do it
<bruenig> zero88: :wq :x ZZ
<bruenig> pick one they all work
<xtknight> you have to press escape then type that
<xtknight> :wq
<bruenig> yes be in command mode for sure
<Scunizi> bruenig, it's so easy.. how could we have not known that
<xtknight> lol
<bruenig> obviously in insert mode, it will just insert
<zero88> bruenig,  ive tried that, and hit enter ,but nothing work
<scott> what's a good way to tell what's got my root window locked?
<scott> even when I kill metacity, I can't start my other window manager
<bruenig> zero88: what does it say at the bottom?
<zero88> bruenig, insert
<bruenig> zero88: you are in insert mode, see xtknight's message about how to get to command mode: esc
<xtknight> zero88, press escape, type :wq the npress enter
<S82> crdlb, or usser does it need to come from cvs or some other rep than the official?
<xtknight> get in command mode, :wq (write+quit); enter (acknowledge command)
<zero88> xtknight, bruenig there it is. thanks alot :)
 * bruenig uses :x most often
<xtknight> zero88,  i like nano better personally.  nano's save is ctrl+W (write) i think and then ctrl+X exit if you find vim confusing.
<xtknight> err ctrl+O
<xtknight> writeOut
<bruenig> depends on what you are doing with it, try programming in nano, not fun
<crdlb> S82: it will be in the repos for hardy (the next release of ubuntu), but for gutsy you'll have to use some sort of 3rd party repository
<xtknight> i just like gedit mostly, nice highlighting, etc
<`LePGeL[BoY]> i miss this place
<S82> crdlb, got any suggestions to any i can use perhaps? i dont wanna abandon gutsy for hardy :O
 * nickrud is itching to get his hands on a hardy rc
<zero88> xtknight, ya vim is a little confusing i will try nano
<xtknight> just depends on what you're used to i guess
<bruenig> just run "vimtutor" you will figure it out
<Khisanth> block highlights can be very useful
<bruenig> once it does click in about 2 weeks, you will be good to go
<chuy_max> scott, why don't u logout and choose another wm
<`LePGeL[BoY]> is hardy already out?
<xtknight> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<usser> S82: yea awn is not included you have to use third party repo
<ady> hai cew
<scott> chuy_max: I did, I've officially chosen no wm
<scott> chuy_max: I log in, I have no window manager
<karuna_bd1> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<scott> but still, pekwm cannot grab the root window -- yet metacity has no problems.  I'm not quite sure what the deal is
<amenado> is having a program residing in ramdisk run any faster? or it only meant loading it is faster?
<S82> usser, ah well guessi ll just get the tarball
<chuy_max> Scolo, how are you logging in, gdm?
<nickrud> amenado: load faster, but it's kinda pointless, linux has pretty good caching
<Berto> Hi - I'm using brasero to burn my first DVD.  Do I need to include the VIDEO_TS directory on the DVD?  Is that the top level of the path?
<chuy_max> scott,
<scott> chuy_max:
<scott> yeah I'm using gdm
<amenado> nickrud i thought so too, i thought someone here mentioned about having a program in ramfs makes it faster, which  i doubted..anyhow...
<usser> S82: there's a deb for it hang on
<xtknight> kubuntu 7.10 is kde3 right?
<Starnestommy> xtknight: it's still 3.5
<xtknight> ahh
<chuy_max> scott, that's weird, let me see, I'm logging in pekwm, brb
<xtknight> Starnestommy, is kde4 usable even?
<S82> usser there is? some private repository or public one?
<xtknight> out of alpha stage/etc
<Starnestommy> xtknight: I've never tried it
<usser> S82: here take a look here ignore all the stuff about ati drivers and just follow install tips for awn http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581620
<chuy_max> scott, I just logged out, select options-> session-> pekwm, I'm running it right now
<scott> chuy_max: I should mention I'm trying to use pekwm with gnome, I had it working previously and have used a setup like that for eons.  But I'm trying to switch back from compiz-fusion to pekwm
<usser> S82: I assume you have compiz installed and working?
<chuy_max> :o
<S82> usser, aye ofcourse :) thanks alot :)
<usser> S82: no problem
<scott> chuy_max: I've always used pekwm with gnome, but with gutsy I thought I'd try compiz-fusion for a while...and I'm tired of Xgl freezing, so I'm moving back
<scott> except I'm not having much bloody luck
<evilsense> i wanted to install an irc server and services, which si the best combination
<robilive> hi
<scott> bah fuck it, I'll just keep using compiz-fusion
<karuna_bd1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<usser> why didn't he just uninstall xgl
<SiegeM> Hello
<SiegeM> I'm with a problem with my internet connection
<SiegeM> It seems that it's okay, but the lookup takes a lot of time
<karuna_bd1> anyone played alien arena?
<usser> karuna_bd1: yea
<usser> karuna_bd1: its quake2 basically
<karuna_bd1> usser: is it good? never played quake
<usser> karuna_bd1: yea its pretty fast paced and fun, openarena is better though as its based on quake3 engine
<karuna_bd1> usser: ok cooll, im gonna install it
<Some_Person> Is there a way to play MIDI in XINE (possibly through TiMidity, which works great)?
<ninja> hello people, my question is this, how do i revert my system back to before it was updated? running ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> ninja: reinstall
<jrib> !downgrade | ninja
<ubotu> ninja: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ninja> seriously thats my only hope huh?
<karuna_bd1> ninja: kill and reinstall
<ninja> i dont want to downgrade to an older ubuntu, i just want the updates off
<jrib> ninja: then ask in #ubuntu+1.  This is support for stable versions only
<ninja> the updates killed my sound, so i figure that would fix it
<amenado> ninja umm dont run updates ?
<ninja> um no shit but i already did
<cwillu_> ninja, come to #ubuntu+1, nobody here cares
<Karsyth> is it possible to remove permissions entirely? its getting very tedious having to run commands as root and whatnot
<ninja> like i give a fuck if anyone cares lol, someone might
<Karsyth> im the ONLY one who is going to be using this PC
<jrib> Karsyth: what are you doing that requires sudo so much?
<Flannel> ninja: Hardy is alpha software.  #ubuntu+1 is the place for Hardy support, thanks.
<cwillu_> ninja, nobody caring means nobody is going to help you here;  come to #ubuntu+1, stop the swearing, and I'll help you out
<Karsyth> jrib: i have to set permissions in my ET folder for each and every folder, and sometimes the permissions i change dont save. then i have to do it all over agin
<orudie> does anyone here have or had any experience with srcds ? i have a rather simple question
<Karsyth> jrib: unless its extremely important, i would just rather not have permissions and have myself as the "root" or admin
<ninja> i dont have clue one on how to switch channels
<cwillu_> then say that :p
<cwillu_> what program, xchat?
<cwillu_>  /join #ubuntu+1 will usually do it
<jrib> Karsyth: explain your ET issue.  Running as root is dumb
<Damon> fuck ubuntu
<ninja> is there maybe a forum for noobs like me, i hit everything google spat out and ive got about 200 bucks worth of books that dont help at all
<Karsyth> jrib: in order for ET to save my cfg files i need the permissions to write and read
<Karsyth> jrib: that way it will save my profiles instead of having to make a new one each and every time i load
<Flannel> ninja: Why are you running Hardy?
<jrib> Karsyth: so explain what you are doing exactly.  What permissions are you setting?
<cwillu_> ninja, hardy isn't ready for general use yet;  pretty much every place you would have downloaded it should have had warnings to that effect.  Things break on any given day, wireless, sound, x, etc
<ninja> it DID work with my hardware, but not now, lost windows cant afford to buy windows again so i thought this linux thing would be cool, but its so broken
<Karsyth> jrib: i have to set permissions for my User (Karsyth) to write and read files, that way when i launch ET and make a profile i can SAVE it too. otherwise it doesnt save the profile
<Karsyth> jrib: i have to set the permissions for my ET folder and subfolders to be exact
<ninja> and ubuntu 7.** wouldnt even install
<jrib> Karsyth: type the exact commands you use
<Flannel> ninja: Right, but why not use the stable version? Ubuntu 7.10.  Hardy isn't fit for human consumption yet
<Karsyth> jrib: im just right clicking the folder
<cwillu_> ninja, gutsy was the version to try.  Hardy breaks things that _were_ _working_, as thingsare developped
<Flannel> ninja: What wouldn't work with the install of 7.10?
<cwillu_> ninja, however, join #ubuntu+1, or reinstall from 7.10
<ninja> like i said i dont know how to get to a dif channel, and i am runnin this ubuntu as the other ones didnt work, but im just looking for maybe a website that google hasnt sugested for a nob like me,
<bazhang> ninja type /j #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Flannel> ninja: The most recent hardy updates broke (for pretty much everyone) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886
<ninja> your welcome, i guess bazhang
<scragar> does anyone have an acount for the ubuntu wiki? I have a tip on sound troubleshooting that's not listed, worked for me and another person when nothing else worked, so I think it should be listed
 * scragar cannot seem to find a register page for it....
<Flannel> scragar: You can create an account.  Ah, let me grab it for you
<ninja> see scrager knows my pain, what did you do to fix it scragar?
<mkquist> did the new update break something?
<scragar> sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk && asoundconf-gtk
<havenless> any way to make identd report another name?
<cwillu_> mkquist, motd :p
<mkquist> ty
<scragar> select sound card in tiny box, close and suddenly it all worked
<bazhang> ninja if you need some help then so be it; there are people willing to help; if you wish to chat then /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> scragar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserPreferences
<bullgard4> Why opens the MCVIEW(1) manpage if I instruct 'man view' in a Gnome terminal?
<ninja> how am i off topic, just want to know how to undo updates?
<Flannel> ninja: HARDY is offtopic in this channel.  We've explained how to get into the correct channel a number of times.
<JohnRobert> how can I restart alsa on ubuntu 7.10? It's gone funny but I don't want to restart my system
<jiggy> I'm having some trouble with getting my geforce 8800gt to work on ubuntu
<Circuit> Hello
<ninja> fuck the version im using, forget about hardy, what ever ubuntu im using wont the same thing work?
<jrib> !guidelines > ninja (read the private message from ubotu)
<ninja> as far as undoing updates
<Flannel> ninja: No.  Because the issues thats wrong with hardy right now breaks everythign.
<bazhang> ninja oy with the language
<jrib> ninja: you are using an alpha version.  Ask for help in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<ninja> put me on ignore if ya dont like it
<Flannel> ninja: We'd really like to see you install 7.10.  We can help you installing that if you'd like.
<jiggy> I can't get a gui up, a driver issue I assume?
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loaded perfectly with kernel why?
<jrib> ninja: I don't want to ban you.  I want you to get help.  Please follow the rules
<gregbrady> ninja, oh my........not good
<bazhang> ninja please stop with the language
<ninja> i repeat, 7.04 (all 4 burns) dont install, md5 checksum checks out
<ninja> but lets pretend that im using 7.04
<scragar> :( just my luck, instant I register help.ubuntu stops responding...
<Flannel> ninja: What doesn't work about it?
<ninja> the install lol, im just sitting here now reading and hoping that someone with the same problem comes along, just ignore me, im done repeating myself
<Flannel> ninja: You broke your entire system with the update (on hardy) plain and simple.  Everyone who updated did.  There's not a whole lot we can do for you.
<ninja> thats fine, ignore me now, maybe ill see some help come along
<jiggy> After putting in a geforce 8800, I can't get the xserver to start, any ideas?
<Flannel> ninja: there are a whole bunch of people with the problem who are actually IN #ubuntu+1, and you may be able to get help there.
 * Peng apt-get installs diffstat.
<Peng> Ubuntu is weird.
<havenless> any way to make identd report another name? nobody knows?
<ninja> ok well /j ubuntu+1 and /join ubuntu+1 did nothing, so if i could get there i would
<scragar> ninja: this that libc6 peoblem?
<gregbrady> Peng....why?
<Flannel> ninja: You need the # infront of it
<Flannel> ninja: /join #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> just click the link
<ninja> i dont know what that is scragar im sorry i suck, im only using linux to get email, about all its good for as far as i can tell
<Flannel> ninja: What doesn't work as far as the 7.04 (preferrably 7.10) install goes?
<Peng> gregbrady: That the base install (or at least the DVD) doesn't include random more technical utilities.
<gregbrady> ninja....www.microsoft.com.  Go nuts
<havenless> lol
<gregbrady> Peng, such as?
<ninja> they giving away free copies gregbrady?
<alanbshepard70> I'm trying to compile and install irxkeys for use with lirc but when I run make I get this error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llirc_client Anyone know how to fix it?
<gregbrady> ninja, so you want free.....
<scragar> ninja: just asking, cos there's a thread about it in the forums, and some people found solutions there.
<gregbrady> ninja....and people to becon to your every need.  On your schedule....
<bazhang> gregbrady: ease up okay?
<gregbrady> sorry....just annoying.
<ZeD--> howdy
<ninja> your annoying
<orudie> irc beef !!!
<ouellettesr> hello has anyone tried ubuntu mobile yet?
<jiggy> can I get some help with my graphics card?
<jiggy> xserver doesn't seem to like it
<scragar> jiggy: what kind of graphics card is it?
<jrib> ninja: I suggest you read the link I sent you earlier
<bazhang> jiggy: what card and waht driver and how installed please
<jiggy> geforce 8800
<jiggy> no drivers, to the best of my knowlege
<bazhang> jiggy the 512MB one?
<jiggy> yeah
<macogw> how do i make sudo stop saying "password for $name:"?
<ninja> you sent me a link? dont bother, im just here to see if anyone shares my issue, not to chat
<macogw> i want it to just say "password:"
<ouellettesr> if anyone has tried ubuntu mobile yet i woul dlike to ask a couple questions
<Peng> gregbrady: Such as diffstat. And host, I think. whois?
<jiggy> last time I put a new graphics card in everything just worked fine, then asked if I wanted to use a restricted driver
<jiggy> this time around, I can't get a gui up
<EruditeHermit> hey, I just installed alpha 6 hardy, and I want to enable desktop effects with the ati open source driver but visual effects won't let me. It tries to install the fglrx closed driver if select the desktop effects. Is there a way around this? Also when I am typing the scim pops up and randomly changes the language.
<Flannel> ninja: We've told you.  Yes, lots of people do.  They're all in the proper channel talking about it, and working through it right now, without you.
<Flannel> EruditeHermit: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<figuringout> hi, i was trying to follow instructions to transfer files to my Nokia N72 using obexftp
<bazhang> jiggy what resolution does your monitor support and what do you have it set at?
<figuringout> obexftp -u command fails, from the forums.
<jiggy> fourteen by nine, I'm not sure what it's set at though
<jiggy> I was using vga with onboard graphics when I switched
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loaded perfectly with kernel why?
<jiggy> I just noticed that in my xserv log file though, it says no screens were detected when it fails
<bazhang> jiggy do you get a message like out of range or somesuch?
<jiggy> lemme take a look through my log
<condor> anyone here do a net boot?
<bazhang> condor you mean the minimal install or something else
<Zimbo> Hello... I've noticed that while this machine (Acer 4520 w/Ubuntu 7.1) works fine with regular sounds (I can play MP3's just fine and AlsaMixer runs), the regular "system beep" (such as when you hit backspace on an empty command line) doesn't sound (nor does the "beep" program work).  Any ideas why?
<gregbrady> Peng, you can d/l diffstat
<condor> no a network boot
<gregbrady> Peng, from the Synaptic Package Manager
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out, I just built a brand new machine and I supplanted my old existing hard-drives, now I'm getting Grub Error 21 on boot up
<gregbrady> Peng, it only takes a few moments
<condor> grub error means it wasnt set up properly
<jiggy> ok, a couple of times I get something like PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource
<Lovecats> hi all does anyone know where i can get more visualizations for Totem?
<PurpZeY> condor: It was working 100% perfectly on my old box.
<jiggy> along with setting mode [resolution] failed
<Lovecats> or can u suggest an MP3 player that has better visualizations?
<jiggy> I grabbed a driver from nvidia with lynx, but figured I should ask around here before trying to install it
<condor> did you reinstall?
<usurpergoat> i need help...  i wasn't downloading anything and my harddrive filled up
<usurpergoat> i don't know how to figure out where the space went
<PurpZeY> condor: No, I had a dual boot on two hard-drives...I just built this new machine and moved the two hard-drives over instead of putting in new ones.
<gregbrady> Peng, did you check it out?
<condor> oh, well the harware is different so it sees a diff machine best bet is to reinstall
<PurpZeY> condor: but I don't want to lose my data....Isn't there a way to fix that?
<quakky_> hey guys ubuntu isnt detecing my soundcard
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: you probably can find it by type in your terminal ... df -h
<quakky_> I tried alot of "solutions" but it doesnt seem to work
<condor> yea dont reformat
<quakky_> the sound worked fine, but then i think i updated, and things hit the fan and spread all over the living room
<ninja> im having the same issue quakky
<PurpZeY> condor: So, just run the liveCD, hit install, but don't reformat? Will that mess with my dual-boot?
<condor> no just do the guided install but no reformat
<quakky_> by having, u mean u still didnt find a solution right?
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9:  SDA2 100%   which is correct, i have a dual boot system
<quakky_> what kinda soundcard do u have?
<ninja> right
<gregbrady> Peng?
<condor> i mean yea to the livecd
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: what was filling up? /var? /usr? /?
<PurpZeY> condor: That will set up grub and everything as well?
<condor> yup
<ninja> not sure, this is a laptop, but i m sure its an onboard intell soundcard
<condor> and install all the new drivers
<usurpergoat> it doesn't say
<quakky_> i have a desktop...with intel chipset..but the soundcard i guess u can call it onboard
<PurpZeY> condor: I didn't think there was a necessity for that, but I will take care of that as well.
<techt0nix> how do i burn a ISO as a image file
<quakky_> I have asus maximus motherboard, that comes with a pc-e x1 soundcard....
<cwillu> techno_freak, right click on it
<IcemanV9> ??? it should show you the report file system disk space usage
<bazhang> techt0nix: right click open with cd/dvd creator
<M__> hey went to update to hardy and my laptop battery died part way through. I can't log in through the gui and I did dpkg --configure -a and now errors were encountered when processing: policykig, hal, gnome-mount, ubuntu-desktop, gnome-session, and more what should i do?
<techt0nix> bazhang, ty
<inssight> how do i take all rights away from a user except read
<Flannel> M__: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<cwillu> M__, -> #ubuntu+1
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: /dev/sda2  37G  100% in use, mounted on /
<bazhang> M__: #ubuntu+1 for that please ;]
<condor> yea your new machine has diff components so it needs new drivers
<bazhang> haha
<figuringout> any help with getting my nokia n72 working?
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: it doesn't give me any more detail
<figuringout> obexftp / wammu failed
<jiggy> ok, it looks like in the forums others have gotten the 8800 working with latest drivers
<jiggy> I don't know why my xserver won't start though
<inssight> and if possible, reading form only home dir and a specific directory on the system
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: in / directory ... wow. did you try to install or update when it happened?
<bazhang> jiggy yeah the drivers are fine with that card; it is really nice apparently ;]
<bazhang> jiggy likley you need to install them and reconfigure xorg before that will happen
<techno_freak> inssight, chmod -wx+r foobar
<quakky_> ninja: when u run 'alsamixer' do u get function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<gregbrady> Peng, I hope you found what you were looking for!  If not, just ask here, a great bunch of people can help you out.
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: no, the only thing i was doing was listening to MP3 with Xmms and using Rdesktop.  then i got a pop up that said 100% full
<quakky_> ninja: ?
<jiggy> should I tackle that from the command line, or unplug the card?
<ninja> not sure, ill try it and paste the results
<bazhang> jiggy can you boot up in vesa?
<jiggy> vesa?
<inssight> techno_freak,  so that takes away write, execute, and adds read?
<bazhang> the low res mode jiggy?
<techno_freak> inssight, yes
<jiggy> is that an option from grub?
<t-rex> is it possible to update gnome to 2.2?
<inssight> would i create a group for the user where the group is only allowed in a certain directory?
<techno_freak> inssight, use o-wx+r for others
<ninja> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: okay. /tmp might be filled up.
<quakky_> ninja: ya im getting the same crap...
<ninja> time to go distrohoping again, maybe one will work, eventualy lol
<techno_freak> inssight, you can create a group, make the file owned by the group and make something like g-wx+r o-rwx
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: in the terminal, type sudo aptitude autoclean
<stevendemorez> hiya all I'm having problems with my v4l compatible webcam a program trying to grab from it is showing this error in the terminal VDIOCGCHAN: Invalid argument
<jrib> ninja: use a stable ubuntu release...
<quakky_> ninja: I think im giving up on ubuntu....thank god i duel boot..cuz i can go back to XP anytime
<stevendemorez> if anyone can think of possible reasoning behind it
<ninja> i thought hopefully someone would help you so id know how to fix my issue quakky, oh well, tried alot of forums, came up with nothing
<sCOTTo> hey can oneone tell me where to look to find out what would be blocking my SWAT from being viewable in the browser ?
<inssight> what about making a whole directory for the group, is this step even necessary? can i just add a list of allowed dirs for the users prexisting group? ?
<bazhang> heh and the wrong #channel
<ninja> i wish i could, but i cant afford to
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: hopefully it will clean up/remove old stuff
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: lol, freed 0b of disk space
<quakky_> jrib: u saying 7.10 is not "stable"?
<prince_jammys> techno_freak: yeah, but if the user owns the file, can't he/she change the permissions?
<jrib> quakky_: ninja is not using 7.10
<jiggy> how do I boot in low res mode?
<bazhang> quakky_: he's not using 7.10 ;]
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: how about this one ... sudo aptitude clean
<ninja> but we have the same issue, so the same fix will work
<bazhang> not so ninja
<quakky_> jrib: well i guess that makes 7.10 unstable too..cuz im getting the same error even though sound worked find yesterday lol
<techno_freak> prince_jammys, there should be some one able to change permissions, that's why i did not tell anything about user permissions, let him decide
<prince_jammys> plus, if you change all files in the user's dir to read-only, the user might not even be able to log in
<bullgard4> Why opens the MCVIEW(1) manpage, if I instruct 'man view' in a Gnome terminal?
<inssight> techno_freak, what about making a whole directory for the group, is this step even necessary? can i just add a list of allowed dirs for the users prexisting group? ?
<jrib> quakky_: "no sound" is caused by many different things
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9:  there was no output referencing drive space..  when i type df -h i still got 100% full
<techno_freak> inssight, i do not know the problem you are trying to solve
<petercoh7> Can someone answer - what are some of the things that will prevent compiz "cube" from working ?
<bazhang> inssight: could you specify a bit more please? which directory etc
<condor> anyone here ever done a netboot with ubuntu?
<quakky_> jrib: well for me, my ubuntu doesnt detect my soundcard..when i do that command to see the audio devices installed  i get this.."aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found..."
<bazhang> condor how are you attempting this?
<jrib> !sound > quakky_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<condor> running a tftp server and then trying to get the laptop to see the server
<inssight> ok, well i have a directory on my computer i would like for my friend to be able to browse freely whenever he pleases, via ssh however i only want him to be able to access that directory, and his home dir
<jrib> quakky_: I don't know much about sound, but I can point you to the standard sound troubleshooting page
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: in the terminal, sudo du -sh /tmp
<olskolirc> hi hi
<jiggy> how do I boot in vesa?
<inssight> and not be able to modify any files or execute anything unless it's in his home dir
<olskolirc> anyone know a good pdf reader where I can highlight my text in cool yellow and make notes within the reader?
<techno_freak> inssight, and this other directory outside his home directory?
<inssight> yes, correct
<quakky_> jrib: I have done everything but compile my own audio driver
<quakky_> jrib: if that's what i gotta do then im reinstalling ubuntu
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: 728k
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loaded perfectly with kernel why?
<condor> but when the laptop looks for the tftp it soesnt find the server
<olskolirc> reinstall quakky_ ?
<ninja> hey quakky, did you download any software or just the updates?
<olskolirc> what's wrong quakky_ ?
<Meshezabeel> I suddenly cannot see video in any video program (totem, mplayer, vlc, cinelerra, etc.) I can hear the audio, but cannot see the video, it doesn't matter on the video type, avi, mpeg, dv, etc. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: use sudo du -sh each directory until you find one is so large, then go there and find the largest file
<condor> you dont have the codecs?
<olskolirc> sounds like you need the w32codecs Meshezabeel
<Meshezabeel> condor, I do have the codecs
<quakky_> olskolirc: long story short..sound worked yesterday ..i did something..soundcard doesnt get detected today..followed all steps and searched the forums
<Meshezabeel> the videos were always working until just recently
<PurpZeY> What's the exact command to reconfigure x, I changed gfx cards and x won't start?
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: ok,   thanks... youve put me on the right path
<ninja> dido for me on that olsklirc
<smatt> [matt@zeus iso]$ md5sum ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<smatt> d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<smatt> is this correct?
<rabiddachshund> I'm having a problem with vsftp. I can download but not upload. Any ideas?
<olskolirc> did you try alsoconf quakky_ ?  you have to download it then just run alsaconf in the terminal
<Meshezabeel> olskolirc, I do have the w32codecs
<condor> etc/x11/x11.conf or soemthing
<condor> xorg.conf
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: alright. good luck in finding it.
<jrib> !md5sums > smatt (read the private message from ubotu)
<olskolirc> Meshezabeel when all else fails, I dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then reapply my nvidia restricted driver
<quakky_> olskolirc: no I actually havnt..ill try to figure out how to download it and run it
<Meshezabeel> condor, my xorg.conf file has not been changed
<ninja> shoot i just tried alsoconf, said command not found
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9:  any ones i might wanna check first?
<olskolirc> that happened to me before Meshezabeel
<condor> no that was for PurpZeY
<Meshezabeel> olskolirc, okay, thanks will give that a try
<PurpZeY> condor: but there is a command sudo dpkg recongfigure xserver xorg or something like that...b/c I need to use a different driver.
<condor> sorry didnt spcify
<Meshezabeel> con-man, ah, sorry :)
<Meshezabeel> condor, lol
<olskolirc> quakky down load it like this: sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<inssight> sorry guys but i have to run.. i'll post on the forums later
<smatt> seriously, can someone verify the md5's for me? I can't find them on the ubuntu.com website
<condor> oh you mean to totally reconfigure the card
<PurpZeY> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jrib> smatt: I just linked you to them.  Check your private messages
<smatt> i even searched "md5 sum" and it yielded no results
<pajamian> smatt: they are in the same place where you downloaded th eiso
<bullgard4> How long takes Tracker to index all files (e-mail, /home and /usr/src)? Mine keeps working for hours. It seems to be broken.
<olskolirc> anyone know a good pdf reader where I can highlight my text in cool yellow and make notes within the reader?
<smatt> jrib: I didn't get a msg
<jrib> !md5sums | smatt
<ubotu> smatt: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<smatt> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pajamian> olskolirc: the only program that I know of that lets you make notes on a pdf is flpsed, and it doesn't let you highlight.
<henno> Linux henno 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<henno> but only one core is shown
<tritium> bullgard4: it always runs, I believe
<henno> any ideas?
<PurpZeY> Can someone please tell me the command for reconfiguring x. I just bought a new video card and I can't start x....I know it's sudo dpkg reconfigure, I think it's xserver xorg? Anyone?
<smatt> jrib: : thanks :)
<quakky_> olskolirc: sudo apt-get install alsaconf doesnt work
<olskolirc> cool pajamian that's a start
<henno> q6600 processor
<tritium> PurpZeY: xserver-xorg
<jrib> !xconfig > purpzey (read the private message from ubotu)
<prince_jammys> smatt: from the internet, i got d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c
<olskolirc> it doesn't quakky_ ?  let me try
<ninja> didnt work for me either quakky
<olskolirc> wow they took out alsaconf
<PurpZeY> How do I know which driver to use for my new card?
<pajamian> olskolirc: also, it actually works on .ps files, but it has an internal importer and exporter (which doesn't always work, I've had to manually convert with pdftops at times).
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9:  /var   31G    i think i found it.. lol
<bullgard4> tritium: No, this would be evil. Only the trackerd is a process that does not stop. But it usually sleeps.
<tritium> bullgard4: I'm not sure.  I don't use it.
<PurpZeY> How do I know if it's nv or nvidia?
<smatt> ok so check this. i burned that iso using k3b with the verify data option checked. i pop it in the desktop to install (with a freshly dban'd hard drive) and i can't get the thing to run. it throws I/O and read errors out
<condor> nv is nvidia
<bullgard4> tritium: Thank you for commenting.
<olskolirc> I was reading about ps files today.  I don't know if I'll ever have any use for them pajamian ?  what's it like?
<smatt> I've tried with the generic ide options
<tritium> PurpZeY: that depends on if you want the open-source or proprietary drivers.
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: mine is only 184M    /var
<tritium> bullgard4: sure
<smatt> still same thing
<PurpZeY> tritium: Whichever works....
<tritium> PurpZeY: try nv first, then.
<smatt> so can i burn this same iso to my flash drive instead, to rule out it's my cdrom?
<quakky_> olskolirc: i cant see any point in spending over 3 hours trying to solve my sound issue..i could have reinstalled and updated ubuntu 3 times ...
<tritium> PurpZeY: i.e, they should both work, but if you don't specifically need nvidia, stick with nv
<crdlb> PurpZeY: you need nvidia if you want 3d acceleration though
<pajamian> olskolirc: the thing about PDF is it's designed to not be modifiable, it's a sort of "electronic paper" format...
<olskolirc> quakky_ why don't you try the update button on the update manager.  that usually fixes things
<pajamian> olskolirc: so you will be hard pressed to find any program that can edit them.  flpsed does about as good of a job as I've seen, and it can only add text, it can't remove anything.
<henno> can anyone help me out?? q6600, SMP kernel, but only one core showing up
<ninja> olskolirc thats what screwed quakky and i up is the updateing thing
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: something was filling up by either playing the app or updating went wrong. keep looking in /var especially /var/tmp and /var/cache. depends on what du -sh tells ya
<CVD-PR> Hey there, its there  a way to know the last time i log-on?
<olskolirc> or even go into software sources and find out what broke
<smatt> i see the article on lifehacker, but it specifies ubuntu-live.
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: something in /var/backup   its at 31G also
<PurpZeY> crdlb: I have a larger issue though. X failed to start, I believe b/c I specified the card in the wrong location...It's in PCI Express...What would that location be called xserver-xorg ?
<blind> hey, can an op PM me, my friend is banned and doesn't know why
<olskolirc> ohhh ok ninja
<smatt> i figure the same could be done with the desktop?
<quakky_> olskolirc: im pretty sure i have the most updated version of linux,...and like Ninja said I had sound yesterday..updated today (cuz i was having graphics issues) and i couldnt hear anything
<jrib> blind: join #ubuntu-ops
<blind> k, thanks
<olskolirc> then apt-get deselect-upgrade
<CVD-PR> ?
<ninja> yeah, and i think this holds true for quakky also, but it dosent even recognise that there is a sound card
<olskolirc> there was no better release then fiesty fawn if you ask me
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: okay. you're getting there. did u use backup app? or script?
<ninja> sorry quakky, dont mean to speak for ya, but we are having the exact same issue, i knew i wasnt alone lol
<pajamian> olskolirc: and if you print from linux then you use ps files.
<olskolirc> ohhh ok pajamian
<quakky_> well apt-get deselect-upgrade doesnt work either
<bazhang> ninja yours was an update to hardy; different from quakky_'s issue
<olskolirc> oh wow
<stevendemorez> could anyone tell me how to access and manipulate my webcam so I don't get a chan error?
<quakky_> i think im gonna go boot up windows xp...*sigh*
<condor> xp....
<olskolirc> how is hardy?
<persib> -4--]
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: apparently so.. lol there are backup files from 1 year ago..
<condor> quakky_,  you are using sudo right?
<quakky_> ya
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me reconfigure x properly to start with my new video card. I am getting "Failed to initialize device" and Screens found, but none have usuable configuration
<quakky_> im putting sudo apt-get deselect-upgrade ..thats how u do it right?
<danny> can anyone help me learn how to install programs
<PurpZeY> danny: You can install programs 3 different ways.
<PurpZeY> danny: 4 really.
<bazhang> jiggy: could you hit ctrol alt f1 when you get the black screen and try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Daisuke_Ido> !repositories > danny read the message from ubotu
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: ok. you need to decide to remove it or not. or move it to another place such as external drive (if you have one).
<bazhang> danny: sudo apt-get install packagename after you have the repos enabled and refreshed/reloaded
<henno> anyone have a q6600 and can help a dude out?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking synaptic would be a better way for someone that knows NOTHING about installing
<quakky_> <condor> the only reason i probably going back to xp (for the 2nd time) is because xp doesnt require u to spend 2 days trying to get ur graphics card and sound card to work .... it's all about the drivers..
<condor> ive never had probs with grfx or sound cards
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: nah, i just want to delete them  im in the directory now as root...   whats the command to delete?
<quakky_> well i probably do cuz the hardware i got is pretty new
<ninja> what kind of equipment you using condor, or do you have a phd in programming
<quakky_> lol
<condor> ive been hacking for 25 yrs...
<petercoh8> hi, can someone help me with compiz ?  I have an onboard Intel graphics controller and I'm wondering if it will work at all
<ninja> ah ok
<condor> its not rocket science
<PurpZeY> petercoh8: It can work depending on the card and how much ram you have...it's sort of slow.
<thiefness> petercoh8: i have an intel mobile graphics card and it works with compiz
<ninja> no its more complex than that
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot condor this might help; if not I have one other link for you
<condor> bazhang, ill check that out
<ninja> like when installing from tar and the dependancies need dependencies
<petercoh8> I've got 1GB Ram
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet this is it condor
<petercoh8> and it's an 82865G Intel Controller
<SisyphusINC> how do you enable dvd playback in ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> Can anyone help me get x started with dpkg-reconfigure...I just installed a new gfx card and I can't get any GUI at all...I think I gave dpkg the right settings so I don't know why it's failing
<jrib> !dvd > SisyphusINC (read the private message from ubotu)
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: to play safe .. rm -i *.<filename extension>  (it'll ask you before remove)
<bazhang> petercoh8: the experts in #compiz-fusion can sort that in no time ;]
<condor> ok cool the first one i read not the second thanks bazhang
<petercoh8> hey thanks
<ninja> whats this private message from ubotu?
<PurpZeY> It's secret.
<bazhang> condor sorry to keep you waiting
<quakky_> it's when u do things like !sound
<condor> no its cool
<ninja> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: rm: cannot remove directory `2007-03-12_00.00.02.236818.supergoat-laptop.inc': Is a directory
<SisyphusINC> why is the a diagonal break across my video playback?
<bazhang> ah ninja? the sound issue for hardy #ubuntu+1 is a bit different, okay? there are actual people in there right now troubleshooting it if you really want to get that fixed
<tritium> ninja: wrong channel for Hardy.  You've been told before!
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: that's okay ... i will tell you how to remove that dir after you finished empty out /var/backup
<ninja> what tritium? im not talking/typing
<bazhang> heh
<PurpZeY> This is the last time I will repeat, so I am sorry...But, is there anyone who can please help me with a dpkg-reconfigure in order to get my new gfx card working...I am stuck in CLI and I don't know how to fix it.
<bazhang> PurpZeY: you stuck with out X?
<tritium> PurpZeY: state the question
<olskolirc> PurpZeY dpkg-reconfigure <your X display
<PurpZeY> tritium: I just installed a new graphics card. X will not start. I tried walking through reconfigure to no avail and I don't really know exactly what settings in reconfigure I need to make it work again
<bullgard4> Is 'kill -9 15904' the proper syntax to stop Tracker from indexing?
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9:  i got it now.  :D   rm -r  *.inc
<olskolirc> FliesLikeABrick: dpkg-reconfiger xerver-xorg
<tritium> PurpZeY: did you select nv, as I told you?
<stevendemorez> I'm getting a vdiocgchan: invalid argument line after any v4l dov4l queries to my webcam... any ideas as to how to alleviate this?
<olskolirc> oops
<PurpZeY> tritium: I tried both nv and nvidia
<nix_chix0r> I think people should check this link out. http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=pbrcxtwqob if that doesn't simplify linux nothing will. imo
<tritium> PurpZeY: then what?
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: ok. you got it. :P
<olskolirc> my irc just went ballistic on me
<olskolirc> ok PurpZeY I have it
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9:now i just have to turn off that backup..   thanks a million, i had no idea on how to figure out where all my disk space was going.
<PurpZeY> tritium: Then I followed the the reconfigure and I got "Failed to initialize..." "Screens found but no configuration." I can tell you what other erros you need to know but I can't paste it b/c I have no way of doing so.
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: got lots of space back now?
<tritium> PurpZeY: understood
<olskolirc> PurpZeY do: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then reapply your nvidia driver in restricted drivers
<bazhang> PurpZeY: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: but i knew i wasn't crazy when my HD kept getting fuller and fuller...
<bazhang> oops
<PurpZeY> olskolirc: I am in feisty...
<olskolirc> it should still work PurpZeY but I don't know about reapplying the restriced nvidia driver part.  I don't remember
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9: 239M in /var now
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: i have seen it quite often at work; sometimes i get paged when the disk is 100% full
<PurpZeY> olskolirc: That should not be an issue for me b/c I am in fiesty. I don't have restricted drivers manager...I know the issue you speak of.
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: now that looks right.
<usurpergoat> IcemanV9:  thanks again, time for bed.  cya
<olskolirc> I loved fiesty but I'm spoiled on Gutsy now.  ever think about upgrading PurpZeY ?
<quakky_> alright guys im outta here..thanks for the help.. but 1 last question..should i post on the forums to try to get a solution?
<IcemanV9> usurpergoat: terrific. have a good night.
<bazhang> PurpZeY: indeed would be worth an upgrade
<PurpZeY> olskolirc: I'd consider it, but I like my setup and I don't like risking things. That being said atm my priority is to get *something* working
<bazhang> quakky_: for alsa?
<olskolirc> yes quakky_ post
<quakky_> bazhang: ya
<quakky_> olskolirc: ok
<bazhang> quakky_: some really brilliant folks in #alsa
<PurpZeY> bazhang: Like I said, it would be something I'd consider....if feisty was working...atm I have CLI...
<olskolirc> oh im sorry PurpZeY i forgot, what was broke again?
<bazhang> PurpZeY: get the alternate cd that will do the trick; www.ubuntu.com
<quakky_> bazhang: oh good idea..ill join that channel see if they can do something
<PurpZeY> olskolirc: I just put a new gfx card into my machine...now I got no x. They are both nvidia cards this one is just much better.
<PurpZeY> bazhang: While I appreciate the advice I would hope that the fix for the problem isn't, upgrade, that will fix it for sure.
<bazhang> quakky_: a bit quiet at times, but they will get it sorted when they are awake ;]
<Karsyth> i cant figure out how to search a folder for all files it contains. can anyone help?
<olskolirc> oh yes, PurpZeY : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you'll be fine
<PurpZeY> olskolirc: I did that
<PurpZeY> olskolirc: Perhaps I am missing a step in that process....which is sort of what I've been asking
<olskolirc> ewwww bad
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: what card is it?
<bazhang> finally
<olskolirc> I don't know PurpZeY
<olskolirc> download nvidia (new)
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: GEForce 8800 GT
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: That change the situation at all?
<olskolirc> I have an issue nobody can solve.  I have a projector for my monitor on an 80 inch hdtv wall hang.  I want it to spread out more.  Do I adjust the params in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?  I'm scared
<olskolirc> to make it wider to fit
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: no idea, i'm looking in google :)
<bmac2> I have untunt and kubuntu installed on several machines, but I am having issues with my dell server
<quakky_> bazhang: lol seems #alsa is kinda dead
<bmac2> I can install every distro / OS on it except for ubuntu/kubuntu get a squashfs error
<bmac2> part of the way through the install
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: Good idea. If I don't get a fix soon, I'll kick it around tomorrow I guess....But maybe you'll turn up something...Shoulda do it myself.
<bmac2> anyone seen this before?
<bazhang> quakky_: hehe well I warned you; but when they are awake they can fix most things in short order
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: you don't have envy installed right?
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: No.
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: ok good.
<bmac2> I tried the aic7xxx.aic7xxx=no_probe switch
<bazhang> phew
<quakky_> bazhang: alright..well it wont hurt to post the problem on the ubuntu forums, and thats what im planning on doing. thanks
<bazhang> quakky_: okay; sorry I stink at fixing sound problems
<ashwini> hi
<olskolirc> wouldn't envy be a good thing prince_jammys ?
<PurpZeY> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<olskolirc> ohhh i see
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: is this what you get?:
<prince_jammys> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<prince_jammys>  (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<grizlo42> hello
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: YES!
<grizlo42> i am having an apache crisis
<grizlo42> i deleted a folder in var/www/
<grizlo42> and then added a new folder
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: you know how to browse the web from CLI?
<PurpZeY> No.
<grizlo42> and when i go to local host, the new folder doesn´t appear
<quakky_> btw guys when is the next big upgrade happening to ubuntu? i heard it was like less than a month
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: use www-browser or install "elinks" for nicer display
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665018
<chuy_max> PriceChild, w3m?
<grizlo42> and the folder i reset contents of came up with an error, saying index.php can´t be found
<grizlo42> and i know it is in there
<PurpZeY> Out of curiosity....Just to complicate the issue...I did more than update my gfx card. I actually rebuilt my machine completely and supplanted the harddrives....Might I be better off just installing over my current install?
<grizlo42> anyone know what to do?
<grizlo42> i reset cache
<grizlo42> everything
<chuy_max> prince_jammys, w3m?
<prince_jammys> chuy_max: that too
<bazhang> PurpZeY: that can be fixed as well most likely; just need to setup grub again
<TonyWong> Is the wifi setup via CLI under Ubuntu and gOS same?
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: check out that thread.  you can do :  www-browser http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665018
<bazhang> TonyWong: the ifconfig iwconfig sudo dhclient eth0 etc like that?
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys, bazhang: grub is working fine. But it is literally a brand new computer....Maybe a fresh install would be better
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 TonyWong this is the ubuntu cli way ;]
<grizlo42> pls anyone?
<TonyWong> thx
<grizlo42> i really need this by tomorrow
<bazhang> PurpZeY: never reinstall when you can spend hours in here ;]
<chuy_max> grizlo42, create an index.html in /var/www
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: if you want ... but you should be able to fix this problem without reinstalling. if looking online from CLI is annoying, boot from live CD
<bullgard4> Is 'kill -9 15904' the proper syntax to stop Tracker from indexing?
<bazhang> grizlo42: have you tried #apache ?
<chuy_max> and type localhost grizlo42 in firefox
<PurpZeY> bazhang: No, I'm serious....I am asking a real question....I built literally scrapped my entire machine except for my hard-drives....Now also Ubuntu isn't recognizing my network card....Is a new install a better way to go?
<chuy_max> grizlo42, does it work?
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: Ubuntu is not recognizing my network card either.
<bazhang> PurpZeY: I am serious too (except for the length of time); that should be fixable; one problem at a time though
<olskolirc> oh hell PurpZeY at that point scrap it all lol
<grizlo42> yeah
<grizlo42> the index.html thing works
<olskolirc> I was fooling around with kde4 the other day and messed my system up really bad
<Meshezabeel1> olskolirc, thanks, I ran dpkg-reconfigure, and removed the nvidia proprietary drivers. Video playback now works fine, however, when I re-enable the nvidia drivers, I just get a black screen on videos again.
<chuy_max> grizlo42, ok, rename it for index.php, what happens?
<olskolirc> I had to uninstall kde and reinstall kde and kubuntu to get it back
<grizlo42> let me try
<olskolirc> thank god my files systems were still there and all my hard work
<PurpZeY> Different question: If I install without formatting, will Ubuntu still have my files present?
<stevendemorez> is there a v4l2 wrapper or something to make your device compatible to v4l programs
<bazhang> PurpZeY: if it is a rather fresh install then just reinstalling would be a good choice, but if you have tons of data you want to save then you might want to try fixing it; just something to consider
<PurpZeY> bazhang: I was under the impression that if I reinstalled without reformatting I wouldn't lose data.
<grizlo42> it still works
<bazhang> PurpZeY: seperate /home partition?
<grizlo42> if rename it
<PurpZeY> bazhang: That the only way....Otherwise if I install over I'm out of it?
<chuy_max> grizlo42, ok, so problem solved, isn't it?
<TrustNoOne> how can i change the permission of /usr/share/azureus so that i can write to it, so that azureus can do updates without running as root?
<Meshezabeel1> any more ideas olskolirc?
<bazhang> PurpZeY: if you explicitly created a seperate home partition then a reinstall will leave your data alone; if not then no
<chuy_max> TrustNoOne, use chmod
<PurpZeY> bazhang: I did not.
<olskolirc> sound issue right Meshezabeel1 ?
<grizlo42> let me check
<grizlo42> i don´t think so
<grizlo42> cause if i delete index.html
<grizlo42> then it shows the folders
<olskolirc> or video Meshezabeel1
<TrustNoOne> chuy_max, yeah i got that far but i dont know the entire command to use
<grizlo42> and it doesn´t show all of the ones it should
<Meshezabeel1> olskolirc, video, yes
<chuy_max> TrustNoOne, are you aware of permissions?, rwx?
<olskolirc> hmmm
<olskolirc> can you pull the card?
<olskolirc> and reinstall it
<TrustNoOne> chuy_max, would it be "sudo chmod +w /usr/share/azureus"
<grizlo42> nope
<j_> Is there a command to revmove an synaptic package manager files?
<grizlo42> problem still there
<olskolirc> oops, Meshezabeel1 pull the card and reinstall it
<chuy_max> TrustNoOne, give full permissions with sudo chmod 777 /usrblabla
<PurpZeY> bazhang: I have one crucial partition that is NTFS that I would NEED to save. Otherwise, I'd be OK.
<Meshezabeel1> olskolirc, it is my playback of avi, mpeg, dv, wmv videos that don't work when nvidia proprietary drivers are enabled, it used to work fine but suddenly stopped working last week
<bazhang> j_: something you installed with synpatic you wish to remove with the cli? is that the thrust of your question?
<olskolirc> ohhh ok Meshezabeel1
<TrustNoOne> chuy_max, i dont want full permission, just write so it can do updates, so would i use that command i previously mentioned?
<grizlo42> what is the terminal command to remove all php, mysql, and apache stuff from my comp
<grizlo42> so i can re install
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: you said you just updated everything ... do you have another hard drive lying around?
<chuy_max> TrustNoOne, yes, you can also do that
<j_> bazhang yep
<olskolirc> let me think a second Meshezabeel1
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: No. But I imagine I could buy one.
<bazhang> j_: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<grizlo42> anyone?
<j_> bazhang for example i accidently install this game call abuse
<grizlo42> yeah
<j_> bazhang thanks
<olskolirc> Meshezabeel1: cat > /dev/video0
<grizlo42> but do you know which packages i need to remove?
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: Everything except my harddrives...The idea was to save my hard-drives and just supplant them over to the new machine.
<olskolirc> smack it around a bit lol
<bazhang> olskolirc: not very helpful
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: you could also try to copy your files to the ntfs partition and then copy back after reinstall ...
<olskolirc> see if he gets scribble bazhang
<chuy_max> grizlo42, what is the problem, I thought you couldn't open php scripts
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: or burn to cd, if they fit
<olskolirc> I'd kill to get my mythtv going
<TrustNoOne> chuy_max, and so changing permission to write for /usr/share/azureus will only affect azureus folder, not the folders containing it right? so usr and share will not be +w?
<olskolirc> im using a pvr card and im running it through vlc
<bazhang> olskolirc: mythbuntu?
<olskolirc> say what bazhang ? /me mouth hanging open
<Meshezabeel1> olskolirc, I think I just wiped out my /dev/video0 with the > in the line you gave me
<chuy_max> TrustNoOne, yes, if you want to include files and dirs under that directory, you want to add -R
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: I am not so terribly concerned about the files on my ubuntu drive....It's my other drive I want to try to save really.
<bazhang> olskolirc: they have a channel for mythbuntu you know
<prince_jammys> PurpZeY: the NTFS? that won't be affected
<chuy_max> TrustNoOne, chmod -R +w /blabla
<olskolirc> my issue bazhang is that my config is full screen and my close doesn't close.  I have to restart X to get back
<olskolirc> what happened Meshezabeel1 ?
<PurpZeY> prince_jammys: So, maybe I get a new install...if of course I can get my computer to recognize my SATA disc drive. If it did that, then I'd be reinstalling already.
<TrustNoOne> chuy_max, ok that will only affect the folders azureus and the folders within it right? not the folders usr or share?
<prince_jammys> TrustNoOne: right, the permissions will affect only the file you say (unless you do -R for recursive when changing permissions for a directory).  but the parent dirs will never be affected
<chuy_max> TrustNoOne, right
<Meshezabeel1> olskolirc, cat > /dev/video0 just hangs, when I try it without the > it says 'no such device', but when I ls, I see a /dev/video0 there
<kavik> hello
<prince_jammys> TrustNoOne: still seems weird that you would need to do that with azureus, though
<bazhang> olskolirc: the channel is #ubuntu-mythtv if you are interested
<olskolirc> oh its fine then Meshezabeel1 did you see scribble?
<kavik> how do i burn image to cd?
<olskolirc> thanks bazhang I'll write that down
<TrustNoOne> prince_jammys, because it is the newest version which was a zip file that i just extracted to that location, it had no install script, it just has a run script
<bazhang> kavik: right click open with cd/dvd creator
<Meshezabeel1> olskolirc, scribble?
<olskolirc> errr, its been a long time since I did that Meshezabeel1 did you hear static?
<chuy_max> kavik, you can easily do it with k3b/gnomebaker
<prince_jammys> TrustNoOne: have you tried running it with sudo instead of changing permissions?
<kavik> i'm on vista right now
<TrustNoOne> prince_jammys, i do not want to run any program with sudo unless i have to
<prince_jammys> kavik: go to places->cd burner and drag the image file into the window. then select "burn as image"
<bazhang> isorecorder2 then should work kavik
<kavik> I don't have anything to burn the image with
<PurpZeY> TrustNoOne: I think the suggestion is you might have to in this scenario.
<chuy_max> kavik, download nero
<Meshezabeel1> olskolirc, hear static from what? From the command you gave me? I didn't hear any static. When playing video I see a black screen, but can hear the audio fine.
<kavik> ner, or isorecorder2
<prince_jammys> why? doesn't gnome already come with a cd burner?
<co_ckp_keabisan_> rianti
<olskolirc> ok Meshezabeel1 im crap out of clues, sorry
<bazhang> wow prince_jammys knows #bash and vista--I'm impressed ;]
<chuy_max> kavik, nero is the most popular windows burning app
<prince_jammys> bazhang: ?
<Meshezabeel1> olskolirc, okay, no problem, thanks for your willingness to help :)
<prince_jammys> bazhang: oh ... he's on vista?
<bazhang> prince_jammys: sorry; just saw you in bash channel earlier
<prince_jammys> bazhang: yeah, i'm always on that
<PurpZeY> Right now I am just trying to get any operating system up and running. Apparently none of them like it when you replace the entire infrastructure of the machine and don't tell them
<bazhang> hehe impressive
<PurpZeY> I had a plan.
<PurpZeY> It just didn't work
<bazhang> PurpZeY: fixable in several ways that we have outlined here
<grizlo42> my problem is that when i open localhost, it shows the file directories, which is ok, but they do not reflect the files/folders in /var/www/
<n2diy> ! i880
<grizlo42> it has the contents from about an hour ago
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i880 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<decay> what does > in 'cat > something' do?
<j_> Does PIDGEN music messaging plugin works? ? ? Its not working for me for some reasons
<PurpZeY> bazhang: Realistically it seems like the Ubuntu fix is to reinstall, and I am OK with that...I don't think anything else is going to work...I see my boot screens...Ubuntu is looking for all sorts of hardware and failing to find it. That'd be the best fix.
<junjun> bugay
<PurpZeY> j_: Ask in #pidgin
<prince_jammys> decay: redirects the output to a file called "something"
<decay> prince thanks
<chuy_max> grizlo42, does it show /var/www/apache-default contents?
<Meshezabeel1> PurpZeY, for windows, you could always try sysprep maybe
<kavik> bazhang which bit do i want?
<kavik> bazhang, 32 or 64?
<bazhang> PurpZeY: that is more the windows way; really this can be worked on but not all of them at one go
<kavik> bazhang, or should i get the command line cd burner?
<PurpZeY> Meshezabeel1: I am currently running in safemode to recognize my new hardware...
<PurpZeY> bazhang: I mean this in a non-degrading way. But so far, none of them can be worked on.
<grizlo42> no, it shows the directory above that
<bazhang> kavik what cpu do you have? core2 duo or amd 64bit?
<tgcondor> hi, after a recent update, df -h shows 226G  225G 0 (Size  Used Avail) so my / is acting as full. Deleting files reduces "Used" but Avail remains at zero. Any idea why?
<kavik> bazhang, i'm not sure, how do i check? system info?
<prince_jammys> decay: try : ls >myfiles  and then open the new file "myfiles"
<TrustNoOne> how can you view the permissions on a folder
<bazhang> kavik: from vista?
<tgcondor> TrustNoOne: ls -ld folder
<kavik> bazhang, yeah
<draicone> How can I upgrade some packages using the alternate ISO? I'm thinking I have to mount it and get synaptic to recognise it, but I can't work out how
<chuy_max> grizlo42, weird, my apache reflects changes when refreshing, I don't have to clean cache
<bazhang> kavik: do you know what make and model of your computer? there should be some sticker on it like intel inside or amd or somesuch
<kavik> bazhang, it says processor: intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 440 @ 1.86GHz 1.87GHz
<bazhang> kavik 32 bit then
<kavik> bazhang, k thanks.
<tgcondor> draicone: you mean update packages on your system but first booting from an alternate CD?
<decay> prince_jammys: im following an exmaple in a shell scripting book that arrived today. (im 100% new to this). heres' the first example: http://slexy.org/view/s2049SEq6Q
<draicone> tgcondor: no, like, instead of downloading the update packages, get them from the (mounted?) ISO
<CVD-PR> How to know the last time i lo-gon?
<tgcondor> any help with the drive-full syndrom?
<kavik> bazhang, lmao if i scroll down it says 32 bit operating system.. my bad...
<bazhang> draicone: just start up from the alternate cd and choose upgrade existing system or something along those lines
<decay> I see the file gets created, and all the text after 'nurses' gets written to the file. but when i execute it, it says file too budy
<decay> busy*
<bazhang> kavik haha
<draicone> bazhang: Okay, great, thanks
<bazhang> draicone no worries ;]
<neo_> how can i encrypt the data???    is there any preinstalled software????
<tgcondor> draicone: you can also use dpkg -i with the path to your CD/ISO
<draicone> tgcondor: Okay, I'll try that too, thanks
<SkinnYPuppY> Does anyone remember an older linux version that had multiple logins available on multiple Fxx keys? Is there a way to have more than one session open in ubuntu?
<SkinnYPuppY> I want to say it was redhat or mandrake.
<prince_jammys> decay: there's something wrong there
<bazhang> SkinnYPuppY: what are you trying to accomplish?
<nix_chix0r> salut sauvin you are a stalker ;p
<kavik> On another note, what is the best IRC application? or.. which do you prefer? i'm using Leafchat, but i don't like it, it's too limited.
<neo_> how can i encrypt the data???    is there any preinstalled software????
<tgcondor> ok, easier question. What keyword can I use in google or ubuntu forums to find info about my problem?
<tgcondor> hi, after a recent update, df -h shows 226G  225G 0 (Size  Used Avail) so my / is acting as full. Deleting files reduces "Used" but Avail remains at zero. Any idea why?
<decay> prince_jammys: do you know what?
<bazhang> xchat is popluar kavik
<draicone> By the way, are there any lightweight web browsers available that suit Ubuntu?
<tgcondor> i tried several searches but nothing relevant came up
<kavik> draicone firefox?
<neo_> how can i encrypt the data???    is there any preinstalled software????
<draicone> kavik: Way too bloated. I'm thinking k-meleon-like footprint.
<bazhang> tgcondor: you might try an apt clean to get rid of the apt archives
<SkinnYPuppY> The ability to have two or more user logins with active sessions and ability to quickly switch b/t sessions
<mbrandt> draicone how lightweight?
<kavik> draicone ahh...
<bazhang> neo_:  you can try truecrpyt
<draicone> mbrandt: Well, not exactly text based, but like a reasonably fast web browser
<chemical> Hey room
<draicone> I need a spare one for internet banking and stuff (XSS/CSRF)
<neo_> bazhang ::: can i encrypt the whole folder
<prince_jammys> decay: did you paste that code or is that part of the book?
<draicone> Is Epiphany reasonably lightweight?
<bazhang> draicone kazhezhase or something like that (forgot the spelling, sorry)
<chemical> How can I participate into Skypecasts?
<chemical> via my Ubuntu's skype
<chuy_max> neo_, gpg
<draicone> bazhang, I'll have a look for it, thanks
<tgcondor> bazhang: done that. I can delete big files, but it only reduces the "used" part of 'df' output, doesn't increase "available", and I still can't create files
<kavik> Is it easy to have dual OS?
<SkinnYPuppY> kavik: yes
<bazhang> tgcondor: how big hard drive and how much remaining space
<tgcondor> kavik: yes
<bazhang> kavik si
<chuy_max> neo_, you could also create an encrypted file system, that might be what you want
<SkinnYPuppY> I like running VMWare server so I have an XP machine running on my linux desktop
<kavik> skinnypuppy, tgcondor, bazhang, ha ha, ok. thanks.
<chuy_max> neo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<tgcondor> bazhang: good question. something is fishy
<bazhang> http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/ draicone
<chemical> How can I participate into Skypecasts?
<neo_> chuy_max:::::       will gpg encrypt a whole folder/..?????
<prince_jammys> decay: by the way, you can also get:  sudo apt-get install rutebook       (rutebook has a tutorial for the shell also) and you can view it in a web browser by pasting this in the address bar::  /usr/share/doc/rutebook/html/index.html
<bazhang> neo_: you mean folder or partition
<nix_chix0r> hmm
<draicone> bazhang: Cool, thanks!
<tgcondor> bazhang: size 226G, used 225G, even though I deleted many gigs before rebooting
<neo_> bazhang ::: a  folder
<prince_jammys> decay: another package you can get is abs-guide  (bash shell scripting guide, also viewable in a web browser)
<bazhang> neo_: then yes no problemo
<neo_> bazhang ::: i need to transfer the data...
<dimitris82> good morning
<bazhang> neo_: so transfer it ;]
<prince_jammys> decay: as far as the code in the site, it's messed up in several ways. would be nice if they had comments of what it's supposed to be doing
<neo_> bazhang ::: how to use it???
<sauvin> nix_chix0r, if you'll do a /whois on me, you'll see I join a bunch of channels. It's done by macro :D
<decay> prince_jammys: thanks for the links. im installing. and they do have comments. ill post the entire thing hold on
<neo_> bazhang ::: is there any gui program for this/???
<brysonm> whenever I boot, my computer loads my nic using the acx module...how do I tell it to instead use the ndiswrapper module?
<nix_chix0r> sauvin, oui je sais
<nix_chix0r> :P
<bazhang> quakky you still around? the #alsa folks just woke up ;]
<nix_chix0r> it's still weird
<prince_jammys> decay: those two ebooks can be installed through apt (synaptic, apt-get, etc.)
<chemical> dimitris82 kalimera mipws ksereis na mpw se skypecast mesw Ubuntu?
<sauvin> I'm no stalker, but... it does seem we have a number of interests in common :D
<SkinnYPuppY> What are some common free webhosts now days?
<dimitris82> I have ubuntu 5.10 server edition and i cannot update or install any program because is out of date... Can i upgrade to new version stable that i can install programs only and not change the kernel ? i have tried to upgrade to edgy but it changed my kernel and then i have on reboot kernel panic! any ideas ?
<nix_chix0r> sauvin, yeah just linux and french crap
<neo_> bazhang ::: is there any gui program for this/???
<bazhang> http://www.truecrypt.org/faq.php neo_ best to read a bit first
<dimitris82> chemical: kalimera den to exw psaksi pote kati tetio sorryz, sigoura sto google iparxei howto pos na to kanis
<decay> prince_jammys: ya. i just installed rutebook
<nix_chix0r> trucrypt is fun
<sauvin> (quelle langue est-ce que dimitris82 parle la-haut?
<sauvin> )
<dimitris82> sorry sauvin
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/02/truecrypt-v50-gui-released.html neo_
<chemical> dimitris82 afth ti stigmh to mono poy exw kataferei einai mono na akouw alla oxi na symetexw sta skypecasts
<l815> how do i get root programs to use my gnome theme?
<nix_chix0r> it's all greek to me;p
<sauvin> dimitris82, you don't need to be sorry to me, I was just being curious.
<prince_jammys> decay: rutebook has much more than shell scripting, but there's a shell section.  it also comes in pdf if you want to print (it's at /usr/share/doc/rutebook/rute.pdf.gz
<SuperQ> l815: how are you running them now?
<bazhang> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<l815> SuperQ, what do you mean?
<dimitris82> sauvin: i couldnt understand you
<nix_chix0r> sauvin,  check this link out, http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=pbrcxtwqob
<SuperQ> l815: what do you mean by root programs, and how are you running them?
<j_> How do i install 'INSTALL' files  http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/
<l815> SuperQ, my gnome theme seems to work with everything but root programs like Synaptic, which looks like 98 theme
<nix_chix0r> dimitris82, well you're speaking greek, he's speaking french, so how about we just speak english
<neo_> bazhang:can i hide all icons from my desktop including my own folders???
<l815> SuperQ, it requires copying some files to some place but I don't remember lol
<dimitris82> nix_chix0r:  I just nod with you sorry guys.. this was been rude
<bazhang> neo_: did you even take a peek at those links? ;] if so you are a speed reader
<sauvin> He does this in front of an Apple laptop!?
<SuperQ> l815: hrm, gksudo should inherit
<j_> How do i install 'INSTALL' files  http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/
<SuperQ> l815: let me run a test
<l815> SuperQ, alright
<dimitris82> I have ubuntu 5.10 server edition and i cannot update or install any program because is out of date... Can i upgrade to new version stable that i can install programs only and not change the kernel ? i have tried to upgrade to edgy but it changed my kernel and then i have on reboot kernel panic! Can anyone help me ?
<TrustNoOne> can not update azureus even if chmod 777 because the new downloaded file does not take parent folder permissions, and so is unable to install. i am forced to run azureus as sudo when update is available :(
<l815> SuperQ, only themes that I install do this, default gnome themes work fine
<tgcondor> dimitris82: do you care about programs or only data?
<bthornton> I'm trying to backup several gigs of data from an ext3 partition to a large FAT32 volume. I can't just copy the files because FAT32 won't preserve the permissions, and I can't just tar everything because FAT32 won't allow files larger than 2/4GB . Can someone help me with this?
<neo_> bazhang: i just saved the pages   for future refrence...
<SuperQ> l815: Ohh, that makes sense
<dimitris82> tgcondor: i have installed squid proxy, SambaShare (and i have many data there)
<SuperQ> l815: did you install themes by hand (command line?)
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: why even bother with azureus? it is really a memory hog, and unstable as well--there are several other options such as deluge ktorrent, transmission; even utorrent under wine is better imo
<tgcondor> dimitris82: so you care about config files, basically
<dimitris82> tgcondor: also i have backup my server with N.ghost ( i know this seems stupid , but worked for me)
<dimitris82> tgcondor: yes i can say so
<tgcondor> dimitris82: I had a similar problem, it took a long time to make it stable,  but it can be done
<l815> SuperQ, no i dragged and dropped in the appearance menu
<dimitris82> tgcondor: is there any how to ? can you tell me i dont have a problem to do it
<SuperQ> l815: ok, so give me a min to figure out where gnome keeps these things
<tgcondor> dimitris82: what i did was put all the useful files in one place, e.g., /home
<sauvin> nix_chix0r, why did you show me a link to a video explaining to tiny children how to install Wubi?
<l815> SuperQ, alright thanks
<tgcondor> dimitris82: but i forgot the databases, so don't forget that!
<nix_chix0r> sauvin, cause it's funny
<SuperQ> l815: I havn't played with non-default themse in a long time :)
<sauvin> Heh.
<tgcondor> dimitris82: then i deleted all the program using rm /bin /sbin .. etc
<tgcondor> dimitris82: then I used the alternate CD to install a new system
<SuperQ> l815: where did you get the themes from?
<l815> SuperQ, :P.. i'll brb though need to restart
<dimitris82> tgcondor: on the same root right ?
<l815> SuperQ, gnome-look.org
<SuperQ> l815: restart why?
<l815> SuperQ, just installed some pre-released updates
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, i do not have memory issues or unstable issues with azureus, i use it because its easy to configure port forwarding for it, and to disable DHT and decentralized tracking for my private sites, and it is one of the clients approved by my private tracker, i can not use anything not in the "approved list" and frankly transmission is not up-to-par with azureus, so i choose azureus over transmission which is one of their other
<TrustNoOne>  options for linux
<tgcondor> dimitris82: yes. i had additional requirement: i wanted to keep my raid volumes as is, and eventually it worked without loss of data except for databases because i did rm -r /var
<SuperQ> ahh
<tgcondor> bazhang: so it seems that I have a process that keeps filling up my drive. any idea how to find it?
<dimitris82> tgcondor: it sounds to me a good option , but could just upgrade with aptitude only , without kernel ?
<tgcondor> bazhang: humm .. i should 'man find'
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: okay well one mans pleasure is another mans poison; transmission second to azureus--I just had some very bad experiences with that app and transmission has been superb--sorry not to help you out there
<dimitris82> tgcondor: if i dont upgrade my kernel everything is fine
<j_> How do i compile package???
<tgcondor> dimitris82: you could, my problem was a broken kernel
<bazhang> tgcondor: open a terminal and type top
<prince_jammys> !compile | j_
<ubotu> j_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tgcondor> dimitris82: i think aptitude keeps current kernel and ads new ones, you can then select which to boot from
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, well of course, if you have a bad experience with something you deem it "crap", i mean i did that with xbox 360... so its understandable... but if it works for some, i guess thats good for them right? :)
<dimitris82> tgcondor: ahh i see..
<quakky_> hey guys, I just posted my problem ..if u think got the solution please reply to this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4506013#post4506013
<dimitris82> tgcondor: yes i tried to old kernels but the problem is still goes on
<tgcondor> dimitris82: and even edit menu.lst to make the old kernel your default, after the upgrade
<TrustNoOne> I HATE XBOX :@ *insert super angry flip off microsoft smiley face here*
<TrustNoOne> k sorry... !offtopic... i know
<tgcondor> dimitris82: what's the problem?
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: no doubt; and sorry to badmouth your favorite--no offense meant--I'm just sorry I cant help you out here
<dimitris82> tgcondor: i know i tried that also .. i changed the key it uses on the menu list to my path of /dev/cciss/c0p0c1
<tgcondor> dimitris82: try to do update-initramfs -c -k oldkernelversion
<dimitris82> tgcondor: right i think it was this
<dimitris82> i dont remember
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, yeah thats ok
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: okay cool
<dimitris82> tgcondor: but how to do that that i cannot go to login
<dimitris82> tgcondor: server is stacked with kernel panic
<bazhang> I got to head out for a bit; be back later ;]
<dimitris82> tgcondor: my problem was something like the devices couldnt loaded..
<tgcondor> dimitris82: boot from alternate CD, select "rescue", select root partition, chroot to root, mount /proc and /boot (if needed), then do the update-initramfs
<dimitris82> tgcondor: and the stupid was my cd-rom has burned out and i cannot boot from a CD
<dimitris82> tgcondor: with ghost i boot from usb lol
<tgcondor> dimitris82: can you boot altenrate CD from usb?
<l815> SuperQ, i'm back
<dimitris82> tgcondor: and my second dvd-rom it doesnt recognise it from -bios-boot
<tgcondor> dimitris82: i.e., put CD on USB
<TrustNoOne> amateur porn week on MTV, gotta go :) cya l8er bazhang
<TrustNoOne> whoa, died in here
<SuperQ> l815: Hrm, themes seem to work for me
<dimitris82> tgcondor: do you know i howto to try it ? because i search for fedora and few sites was completly wrong ... i need a good one that have tried someone else
<SuperQ> l815: can you point me to a specific theme that's not working?
<l815> SuperQ, one sec
<dimitris82> tgcondor: ok i have two tries now :D   do you believe if from 5.10 to dapper gonna work ?
<dimitris82> upgrade*
<l815> SuperQ, all the ones i downloaded do the same, but here is one of them http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta2?content=43054
<dimitris82> tgcondor: you say just cp from CD to usb ? thats all ? or i need to do something else?
<tgcondor> dimitris82: should be all
<SuperQ> l815: ok, gimme a sec to look
<l815> SuperQ, alright
<tgcondor> dimitris82: but i'm not 100%
<dimitris82> tgcondor: ok i give a third try then
<tgcondor> dimitris82: gl :O)
<gan>  i compiled a kernel , the aufs compiled for this not loaded perfectly with kernel why?
<dimitris82> tgcondor: would you be on ? maybe i give you the exactly problem
<dimitris82> :P
<dimitris82> tgcondor: thnx m8 for helping me
<SuperQ> l815: ok, so you did copy the files to /usr/share/themes?
<dimitris82> bb all
<l815> SuperQ, no all i did was install via appearance
<dimitris82> see ya later ;)
<l815> SuperQ, so all i have to do is copy the themes to that folder?
<tgcondor> dimitris82: it's 3:30 am in Halifax. not sure how much longer i'll be here
<tgcondor> dimitris82: pm me and i'll check in the morning.
<brysonm> how can I define which kernel module should be loaded to handle a particular PCMCIA device?
<dimitris82> tgcondor: oh okz man :)))) i was thought all have greek time :P
<dimitris82> okz
<dimitris82> tgcondor: thnx again
<tgcondor> dimitris82: pleasure
<Frogzoo> brysonm: blacklist the ones you don't want in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tgcondor> bazhang: found my problem. it's was backup cron that went bad. thanks!
<mrbroadbandguy> hi all
<SuperQ> l815: yes, you need to follow the install instructions that came with the file
<SuperQ> l815: see http://ben.nerp.net/theme-test.png
<mrbroadbandguy> any tablet pc user out there
<l815> SuperQ, oh didn't know there was more to it
<SuperQ> l815: yea, there are a couple of things that need to get installed for full theme modifications
<l815> SuperQ, do you know where the gnome themes are installed then? so i can copy them over
<SuperQ> l815: not sure, you should have the original downloaded files
<SuperQ> l815: open those up and the files should have instructions
<l815> SuperQ, okay thanks
<SuperQ> l815: If you stick to Metacity themes that don't contain "gtk 2.x" code, you won't have to worry about them as much
<joseph_> hi everyone
<l815> SuperQ, aren't metacity themes just window borders?
<SuperQ> l815: Hrm.. maybe you're right
<SuperQ> l815: I thought they could do a bit more
<mrbroadbandguy> hi Joseph
<SuperQ> l815: the gnome theme thing allows a lot of customizations
<j_> ./configure
<j_> make
<j_> sudo make install
<joseph_> how do i use 4 desktops instead of just 2 in ubuntu?
<joseph_> like a cube
<j_> im stuck on make files
<l815> SuperQ, yeah it's crazy
<SuperQ> :-D
<l815> what's the command to copy a folder to another?
<bullgard4> Why opens the MCVIEW(1) manpage if I instruct 'man view' in a Gnome terminal?
<willfrand> hi
<willfrand> help meeee
<bullgard4> l815: Do you mean cp?
<joseph_> what do you need help with
<l815> bullgard4, i guess that's it thanks :)
<willfrand> hi joseph
<redarrow> l815: I guess cp -r /directory1 /directory2
<willfrand> i've various problems
<willfrand> first
<l815> redarrow yeah that's it
<redarrow> no problem l815
<willfrand> mi natural langage is spanish, but to this hour, don't have nobody in the spanish room, then, please, i need a little of patience
<l815> SuperQ, putting the themes in /usr/share/themes worked :D
<vikku_> can some one help me walk through build process after downloadig a tar
<pajamian> vikku_: what program?
<bullgard4> willfrand: Que quieres?
<[dcr]> How can I add AWN to the startup?
<Killeroid> vikku_: tar -zxvf tarfile.tar  , then ./configure     then make  , then mak install
<willfrand> second, i need install some programs, but the ubuntu, tell me (?) that i need configurate the roxen4, and no have help
<Killeroid> *make
<vikku_> <pajamian> suppose binutils-older-versio and after doing ar xvzf do i need to get in some dir ?
<Killeroid> [dcr]: http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ#How_can_I_make_AWN_run_when_my_desktop_starts_up.3F
<willfrand> by example, now i am installing the googleearth, and the synaptic tell me configurate the roxen4, how is this?
<[dcr]> ty Killeroid=]
<tgcondor> Killeroid, vikku_ : -z to tar only for .tar.gz, otherwise just -xvf if it's just .tar
<Killeroid> tgcondor: noted and thnx
<pajamian> vikku_: yes, you need to change to the directory that was just created by the tar process.  So you mean you are trying to build binutils from source because you want an older version, do I understand correctly?
<bullgard4> willfrand: Please use the program 'Synaptic' to install the two packages 'roxen4' and 'roxen4doc'.
<willfrand> aja, and next?
<tgcondor> vikku_: like pajamian said, 'cd binutils-older-versio'
<vikku_> yes u r right pajamian
<willfrand> then, cancel this installation, and after install roxen4, and then, install at new?
<vikku_> ok lemme try tha
<pajamian> vikku_: ok, just out of curiosity, why do you want an older version?
<vikku_> tryiing to do a LFS
<bullgard4> willfrand: You said that you want to install the program 'roxen4'. Then you will have it installed. That is all.
<willfrand> thanks bullgard, i go to probe
<willfrand> to test
<pajamian> vikku_: Linux From Scratch?
<vikku_> thats y i need some older versions
<vikku_> yes
<bullgard4> willfrand: Much fuerte!
<bullgard4> willfrand: Mucha fuerte!
<pajamian> vikku_: that's a bit much to take on when you don't know how to build a program from source yet.
<willfrand> what bullgard$, can do you spanish?
<vikku_> yes thats y my questn was  to help me on buildg software
<bauer__> Hey start up with xvnc , just have a grey screen ? Which comman should i put in startup ?
<bullgard4> willfrand: Un poco.
<vikku_> :)
<vikku_> Dream big you c
<pajamian> vikku_: ok, well before you attempt to build binutils you need to have all the libraries and development packages installed that are needed to build it.  building stuff from source requires extra dependancies that you don't need when you just install it from a package.
<viper> hi my name is Darren and I have been using ubuntu for the last month, i am having some problems.. I have duel screens and a nvidia 8500 video card and when I run anything fullscreen (dosbox/zsnes/games) they stretch over both screens and i don't want that cause it makes then unplayable! any advice on how to fix this?
<willfrand> and where do you from? bullgard?
<willfrand> my english is very bad
<willfrand> then, some times my question can to be some... different jejeje
<vikku_> hold on i did download some source tar so gimme a sec
<willfrand> porque mi lengua nativa es español bullgard4, soy latino, de colombia, tu de done eres?
<pajamian> !es | willfrand
<ubotu> willfrand: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<viper> hi my name is Darren and I have been using ubuntu for the last month, i am having some problems.. I have duel screens and a nvidia 8500 video card and when I run anything fullscreen (dosbox/zsnes/games) they stretch over both screens and i don't want that cause it makes then unplayable! any advice on how to fix this?
<willfrand> yes pajamian... only that, to this hour, this rooms are vacuumm, and by other side, only to give a little words to bullgard4
<pajamian> !repeat | viper
<ubotu> viper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bauer__> Hey start up with xvnc , just have a grey screen ? Which command should i put in startup to start a gnome desktop ?
<bullgard4> willfrand: Estoy de Alemania.
<musikgoat> Hi, I'm looking for a little help identifying a bug (i believe) with my intel 3945abg card...  occasionally,  after running the laptop for some time, then cold booting at any later time, the wireless doesn't get assigned an interface (i believe).   I'm able to see that the ipw3945 driver detects the card, but network manager doesn't load it,  any suggestions to identify the problem?
<pajamian> willfrand: ok, it was mainly a suggestion on where you can get help in your native language.  If you'd rather have help here and can communicate in english, that's fine by me.
<willfrand> hey bullgard4, it's cool... and do you know the latinamerica?
<Polishpaul> I need to fix my monitor resolution - If i 'detect' my monitor in (system -> screens & graphics) it finds it as a Generic Plug n Play 640x480. I am normally running at 1280x1024 but the native resolution for the monitor is 1400x1050. How can i properly 'identify' my monitor? Should i set the resolution via xorg.conf?
<bullgard4> willfrand: No. Yo no era en America del Sud.
<bullgard4> willfrand: Pero en este canalo es necessario hablar en Engles.
<willfrand> yes pajamian... no problem, only I call myself a little patience, by my littles aknowments in english
<musikgoat> Polishpaul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<willfrand> yes bullgard
<vikku_> when  i untar it .........it says "number" of header files not found
<vikku_> are these dependencies we are talking of ?
<pajamian> musikgoat: any problem that sounds like, "after running for a long time then cold booting something doesn't work" is almost certainly a problem with your hardware.
<willfrand> and, where do you learn spanish?
<phuzion> I think I just activated some weird accessibility mode, all of my windows are reverse colors, help
<musikgoat> pajamian: I could agree if the card wasn't being detected, and/or windows on another partition didn't work with it
<musikgoat> pajamian: but thanks for the suggestion
<pajamian> vikku_: you can install them all in one shot with this command: sudo apt-get build-dep binutils
<bullgard4> willfrand: Estoy un radioafficionado. Era necessario hablar con operadores del America Central in Espanol.
<pengo> ummmmmmmmmmm in order to upgrade the package xserver-xorg-video-intel (from hardy, cause it includes overlay support finally), synaptic wants me to remove, amongst other things, ubuntu-desktop, xorg, and xserver-xorg ... is that as stupid an idea as it sounds?
<bullgard4> willfrand: Estoy un radioafficionado. Era necessario hablar con operadores del America Central en Castillano.
<vikku_> ok
<willfrand> yes?? i want to learn over radio
<Mat-Toufoutu> hi everyone
<willfrand> i am a physical student, next to graduate
<willfrand> and i was studing the antennas
<bullgard4> willfrand: Vamos a terminar hablar en Espaniol a hora aqui.
<willfrand> and after... this hobbie... is very interesting
<Mat-Toufoutu> i wanna install ubuntu on an external hard drive (i cant resize my windows partition), but my bios doesnt has any option to boot from usb, how can i make the computer boot on ubuntu?
<pajamian> pengo: ubuntu-desktop isn't a problem, the others may be depending on if thier functionality is replaced by other packages that are installed.  You really should ask in #ubuntu+1
<willfrand> well bullgard... can do we to tell in the messenger?
<pengo> #/j ubuntu+1
<pengo> oops
<viper> hi my name is Darren and I have been using ubuntu for the last month, i am having some problems.. I have duel screens and a nvidia 8500 video card and when I run anything fullscreen (dosbox/zsnes/games) they stretch over both screens and i don't want that cause it makes then unplayable! any advice on how to fix this?
<pengo> pajamian: thanks
<stefano_> is rsync a good idea for local backup on seperate hard disks?
<bullgard4> willfrand: Do you mean Microsoft messenger? I do not have a Microsoft messenger. Or do you mean some other messenger program? Or do you mean the messaging service of the Freenode network?
<Mat-Toufoutu> can anyone help me installing ubuntu on my external hard drive? (and make it be able to boot, even if the bios doesnt have any "boot from usb" option)
<willfrand> bullgard4, i've the amsn, but my nick is in hotmail
<Alan_M> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<stefano_> Mat-Toufoutu, i think you're out of luck there, sorry
<Alan_M> Yeah, Mat-Toufoutu, you are bud.
<phuzion> Uh, guys, you know its possible to put Grub onto a CD or floppy then boot off of that...
<bullgard4> willfrand: I do not know what hotmail is. Is it a mail service?
<phuzion> bullgard4, yes, a free email service provided by microsoft
<stefano_> phuzion, yes there is a very convinient thing called the "super grub disk", just google it, it's very easy
<bullgard4> phuzion: Thank you for informing. I did not know.
<phuzion> bullgard4, no problem
<stefano_> oh :O
<phuzion> stefano_, I was replying to what you and Alan_M said about Mat-Toufoutu being out of luck
<willfrand> yes bullgard is a mail service, what is your client service? and your nick in this client service?
<Alan_M> phuzion, I said that, then looked further...
<Alan_M> oops :/
<stefano_> phuzion, i don't think grub has a clue about filesystems and block devices, so i don't think it's able to boot off of usb, but i may be wrong.
<phuzion> Ahh, ok
<vikku_> pajamian : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59449/ pls see for the error iam getting
<stefano_> is anyone of you running Epiphany with webkit?
<phuzion> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kavik> I was running ubuntu, and i couldn't get wireless... any help?
<bullgard4> stefano_: I am running Epiphany. May be with webkit. How can I check that?
<stefano_> bullgard4, there should be a note about that in the "about" dialog, it should either say "using webkit" or gecko
<tgcondor> phuzion: why put grub on CD?
<Alan_M> because hard drives crash tgcondor
<bullgard4> stefano_: It says: "Using Gecko 1.8."
<phuzion> tgcondor, because the person who wanted an alternative cannot resize his windows partition, and wants to run ubuntu from an external drive, but can't boot directly from USB
<phuzion> by the way, I figured out the problem with my system going into negative mode
<stefano_> bullgard4, thought so, i was looking for a way to get it up and running, but i guess i have to wait a month. thanks
<stefano_> so, is anyone here using rsync to any extend?
<tgcondor> phuzion: ic, the alternative CD allows you too boot from HDD
<Alan_M> Why?
<tgcondor> phuzion: I think with a mod you can make it boot from external
<phuzion> tgcondor, the person's BIOS does not support direct boot from USB.
<phuzion> I was suggesting a different way to do so
<vikku_> the error i get installing binutils are : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59450/
<tgcondor> phuzion: right, so the person would be booting from CD which then passes control to USB
<phuzion> Right
<stefano_> the concept of bios is outdated and i hope that we linux'ers can get our hands on efi soon :\
<stefano_> without buying a mac that is :-)
<phuzion> You want to get our hands onto the Equestrian Federation of Ireland
<phuzion> ?
<bauer__> xvnc , just have a grey screen ? Which command should i put in startup to start a gnome desktop ?
<Alan_M> its an old OLD concept...but...it still works..so..i don't see it changing unless someone seriously seriously finds a better idea.
<Alan_M> !efi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgcondor> phuzion: i'm guessing the process would be as follows (automated through a script): boot into a minimal live CD that can access USB, then use linux loader to load the kernel from the USB etc
<Alan_M> heh, figures
<phuzion> Alan_M, I know what EFI is, I was making a joke
<stefano_> Alan_M, there is a better way to do it, and from my understanding it is pretty well documented. (efi) the big difference is that efi knows about devices and partitions whereas bios doesnt have a clue, all it's doing is running whatever is in the MBR
<Alan_M> phuzion......maybe I didn't ;)
<phuzion> tgcondor, yeah
<phuzion> Alan_M, righto
<Alan_M> thanks stefano :)
<Alan_M> im only A+ certified..i really don't keep up with the futuristic technolgies out there :(
<stefano_> Alan_M, i didnt mean to insult your knowledge
<Alan_M> you didn't, I promise :)
<stefano_> :>
<Alan_M> I was just like "uh...what the heck are they talking about"
<Alan_M> 'till someone explained that is.
<tgcondor> Alan_M: feel good. i'm still lost
<tgcondor> Alan_M: but then, i don't have A+
 * Alan_M can't set up a Class in here or ill get fussed at by the op's
<Alan_M> :)
<Alan_M> im A+ certified...and..im using linux as my main dist.
<Alan_M> heh
<Alan_M> go figure!
<stefano_> it just seems that linux is approaching the mainstream so much, meaning that the 1 year lag that we were used to gets smaller and smaller, i think EFI should be one of the next steps. but i know it runs on macs, which use efi, but you need some proprietary blobs to get it up and running.
<tritium> !enter | Alan_M
<ubotu> Alan_M: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * Alan_M sees punctuation besides enter all over the place on my comments.
<stefano_> on the other hand, we can't just get rid of all legacy (best example is 95% of desktop users still running 32bit even though it's fair to call that legacy, from a hardware pespective)
<Alan_M> !enter | tgcondor
<ubotu> tgcondor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluefoxx> i was wondering...is there something similar to the "make available offline" feature of windows? i want to acess certain websites of information offline when my other computer is hogging my bandwidth
<stefano_> bluefoxx, depends on your browser
<bluefoxx> stefano_: is there a command i can use?
<stefano_> bluefoxx, i think firefox should do it, but i can't say for sure as i'm using the beta versions of ff3
<stefano_> bluefoxx, just safe the page
<bluefoxx> stefano_: how is it? the beta?
<d4rkmonkey> I have a bunch of .BUP, .IFO, and .VOB files and I was wondering how I properly burn this to a DVD
<tgcondor> !askthebot | Alan_M
<ubotu> Alan_M: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<stefano_> bluefoxx, it uber dramatically ROCKS! but i wouldnt recommend it yet since it crashes every once in a while which can be annoying. but omg it's so much better than 2 (which i gave up using)
<tgcondor> Alan_M: :OP
<Alan_M> I know how to use the bot and I know all the rules of this room..thanks though ;)
<n2diy> anybody have experience formatting an SD card for a Motorola I880?
<bluefoxx> stefano_: lol, i think ill give it a go, whats the command?[i can handle a crash now and then, so long as im not downloading]
<bluej774> Does anyone know how to go frame by frame in totem?
<stefano_> bluefoxx, i don't know if it is available in gutsy, i use hard (which i wouldnt recommend to you at all, but i submit bug reports and all that)
<tgcondor> nap time. l8rz all.
<stefano_> bluefoxx, just wait until 8.04 comes, it will be brilliant
<Alan_M> Bye! :)
<souper> stefano_ may i ask what you're talking about?
<stefano_> souper, i was talking about firefox 3
<souper> oh
<souper> yea its great
<souper> i've been using rc3 for a couple weeks and haven't had a crash yet
<bluefoxx> stefano_: will do that, until then, ill settel for printing to pdf lols
<stefano_> souper, i have a lot of crashes espeially on youtube, but it's not tooo bad
<stefano_> hehe
<tritium> #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussions, please
<souper> it's in the gutsy repos: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<jaek_eee> i have a usb "control module" i'm trying to use... this is what my /var/log/message looks like when i plug it in
<jaek_eee> http://pastebin.com/m67441b89
<jaek_eee> anyone know what i have to do to make a new file in /dev/input/?
<stefano_> the biggest change in FF3 is that pages are now rendered with usage of Cairo, which is absolutely awsome because it gives you nice looks (just like any app), good - hardware accellerated - anti aliasing and so on. i just love it, but i'm pretty sure i'm going to go back to epiphany when it has webkit
<stefano_> jaek_eee, i don't think you would want to do that
<stefano_> jaek_eee, doesn't seem to be a good idea. can you explain your problem further?
 * Alan_M erases the ot I had planned.
<jaek_eee> stefano_, the program i'm using requires a device file something like /dev/input/event0
<jaek_eee> stefano_, but this "control module" doesnt seem to be a known device
<stefano_> jaek_eee, what program is it?
<jaek_eee> http://unfix.org/projects/empcd/
 * stefano_ opens channel #private142 for arguing about technology
<Alan_M> Good idea :)
<stefano_> jaek_eee, what kind of device do you want to use to control empcd?
<jaek_eee> it is a usb control module from the early 2000s, it has a play/pause/stop/volume/next/prev buttons
<Alan_M> brb, gonna go check out the ubuntu beginner team forum and see what I can help with..bodhi_zazen keeps griping because im on the team and im not really helping cut down the unanswered posts.
<jaek_eee> stefano_, but google doesnt yield much help... the model number is pmd-c001
<stefano_> jaek_eee, i think the program expects the device to be found and ready to use, if you just make a file this file won't point to any device. try and see if you can find out if your control thingy was recognised and what the device file for it is, if you know that, either tinker with the program configuration or create a simlink to the device, but if your device hasnt been recognised, it is much more complicated
<jaek_eee> stefano_, yes.... i need to get the right udev "rule" it seems so it knows about this uhci device
<^A^kira> how do i turn on wireless on laptop troguh console?
<bmz> is there an easy way to change the ubuntu apt repositories
<Alan_M> system->administration->software sources might be helpful bmz
<bmz> the one it set when I installed is slow, when it works at all
<stefano_> jaek_eee, oh wow, i'm not into udev but i do know that it's incredibly complex. and ubuntu goes a very special route with udev rules, i dont think i can help you ad hoc, you might want to post your problem at the ubuntu forums. be sure to include lots of information. i hope that helps you
<^A^kira> how do i turn on wireless on laptop troguh console?
<stefano_> ^A^kira, why would you want to do that?
<^A^kira> becouse i need internet on my laptop and i don't have any network managers installed... had fluxbuntu now installed kde without NM
<CVD-PR> sup
<stefano_> 'sup CVD-PR
<bmz> is it just me or is  http://au.archive.ubuntu.com really slow?
<Jaapjan-Work> ^A^kira: http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html ?
<stefano_> bmz, could very well be, try to find a mirror nerby, i have one just down the street (not literally...) and it's much faster
<souper> ok, i've been having this issue lately...
<Alan_M> stefano, same here :)
<Alan_M> im getting lightning speed
<CVD-PR> stefano_, any way to know the last time i logon?
<souper> i installed ubuntu into a single root partition and a swap partition and the swap was working fine and hibernating was working as well
<bmz> stefano_: I am now using the main site. I just thought that if ubuntu selected that mirror for me and I am in Australia and it is not working reliably it might give people the wrong impression about ubuntu.
<Alan_M> Ubuntu is based in South africa I believe?
<Alan_M> I know mark is from there..just not sure about where canonical actually is.
<stefano_> bmz that may be true, but for the most part the official mirrors are fairly fast, if you want to have uber speed - if you care, which most of those who would be frightened as you point out wouldt not - select a mirror nearby
<stefano_> oh my god
<souper> last week i resized and moved my root partition so i could have a separate home partition, this changed all the dev references for my partitions which caused some problems with grub but i managed to fix that
<^A^kira> Jaapjan-Work> TNX!!! :)
<souper> well the other day i noticed the computer wasn't hibernating
<stefano_> i suddenly have a very loud noise in my right ear i need to do something about it
<pppZero> how can i fake install a program so apt-get dosent try and install a conflicting dependancy? - i installed qmail by hand, now courier-imap wants to drag in postfix :|
<Alan_M> Please try not to use enter as punctuation.
<stefano_> CVD-PR, hang on
<CVD-PR> k
<stefano_> CVD-PR, open up a command and type "uptime"
<bmz> au.archive.ubuntu.com is an official mirror and with me being in Australia it is the closest.
<stefano_> CVD-PR, thats not exactly what you want i realise
<souper> ok it's kinda a long winded story but i'll smash it together
<CVD-PR> stefano_,  nop
<Frogzoo> souper: there is a file that mentions which partition to use for suspend, whose name escape me
<souper> would it be in /etc
<souper> ?
<up_the_irons> I have gutsy on my thinkpad t61, i just installed the latest kernel.  Used same .config as in /boot (that came with the system).  Now that i'm running the latest kernel, I no longer have sound support (only PC speaker).  Any tips?
<stefano_> up_the_irons, just boot the old kernel until it gets fixed, you don't need the new kernel of anything particular do you?
<up_the_irons> stefano_: i recompiled so i can get keyspan usb-to-serial support (which is not included w/ ubuntu).  I guess I could try a recompile with the older kernel
<up_the_irons> stefano_: better qemu/kvm support would be nice though, thought it might work better with newer kernel
<stefano_> up_the_irons, oh i see, than it seems that you didnt include all the required modules for your sound chip.
<Alan_M> well boys n girls..fellow ubuntu enthusiasts and new users..im out! Remember, the forums are your friend if you don't get an answer here, check the forums ;)
<stefano_> bye Alan_M
<up_the_irons> stefano_: doesn't the config file included in /boot have the same config as the kernel that was running? (my older one)
<up_the_irons> stefano_: this new kernel has LOTS of modules compiled it, almost everything enabled (took forever to compile)
<stefano_> up_the_irons, you have to include those modules when you're compiling the kernel, /boot doesnt have anything to do with that.
<up_the_irons> stefano_: i mean, not compiled into the kernel, but the modules are compiled
<stefano_> up_the_irons, did you do all the configuration before compiling the kernel by hand?
<up_the_irons> stefano_: well, the /boot/config-`uname -r` does include a file that i can use as .config in  my kernel source tree
<pppZero> how can i stop apt-get from install unwanted dependencies?
<up_the_irons> stefano_: the only thing i did by hand was enable Keyspan support, every else was left as it was in .config
<CVD-PR> ?
<up_the_irons> stefano_: all the other kernel modules seem to work
<bluej774> Does anyone know of a program that can dump frames from video?  I can't find any that work.  I've already tried "dumpmpeg".
<stefano_> up_the_irons, did you check your blacklists?
<stefano_> bluej774, do you mean dump as in extract or as in remove?
<bluej774> stefano_: I mean extract.
<bluej774> Extract to a png or jpeg or bitmap format.
<up_the_irons> stefano_: blacklists?
<stefano_> bluej774, i think there is a program very similar to virtualdub for linux. but obviosly this wouldnt be so great if you want to exctract a lot and maybe script it
<bluej774> stefano_: I just want to extract maybe 10 to 20 contiguous frames.
<stefano_> up_the_irons, there is a blacklist for kernel modules that won't be loaded, i think it's /etc/blacklist or something like that, maybe your sound modules are listed there
<stefano_> bluej774, allthough very gui-focused, maybe pitivi will do the job
<up_the_irons> stefano_: but if that was the case, wouldn't sound not work on the old kernel also?
<bluej774> stefano_: I'll give it a try.
<pppZero> bluej774, transcode will do it, see http://mightylegends.zapto.org/dvd/dvdauthor_howto_animenu.html for syntax to get yourself started :)
<stefano_> up_the_irons, i don't know if it's integrated in any way with what kernel you boot.
<up_the_irons> stefano_: ok
<stefano_> up_the_irons, can't you get just a driver (like a kernel module) for this usb to serial converter that you would just enable with modprobe? would be way easier than building a custom kernel
<bluej774> pppZero: Thanks.
<souper> why is it that when i set my swap in the fstab by the UUID blkid gives me swapon -a gives me an error about no such file or directory
<up_the_irons> stefano_: probably, but it's not available on keyspan's site, they say 'recompile the kernel'
<stefano_> souper, you could have a problem with the swap partiton
<souper> well when i set it by /dev/sda6 it works fine
<up_the_irons> stefano_: they have kernel modules pre-built for other distros, but complain on their site that the debian/ubuntu distros didn't want to include their modules
<stefano_> up_the_irons, thats too bad :( but you are not sure if you included all the right kernel bits and pieces for your sound are you?
<souper> the problem is the hibernate script suspends to the disk by uuid
<up_the_irons> stefano_: if you're interested: http://www.keyspan.com/downloads-files/developer/linux/
<stefano_> hibernate is a pain :(
<up_the_irons> stefano_: i think i figured it out
<up_the_irons> stefano_: ubuntu includes it's own driver:
<up_the_irons> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel
<up_the_irons> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<souper> and i'm not nearly experienced enough to understand shell scripts as complex as that
<up_the_irons> stefano_: and it disables it in the regular kernel.  I guess I just need to go ahead and enable it.  But i'm worried if there's anything special ubuntu did, i'll lose that
<stefano_> up_the_irons, oh is this a binary only driver?
<stefano_> up_the_irons, try to type "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" into a console and see if your sound suddenly works
<stefano_> could be
<up_the_irons> stefano_: i don't think so, i see the option to enable it in 'make menuconfig'
<up_the_irons> stefano_: but ubuntu doesn't enable it, i guess in favor of it's own version
<stefano_> up_the_irons, that's good, enable it and hope for the best
<stefano_> up_the_irons, this kernel building business can really be a pain
<up_the_irons> stefano_: yeah i'm going to try
<up_the_irons> stefano_: for sure ;)
<souper> up_the_irons: here's a shot in the dark but do you have a sound server like oss installed?
<stefano_> up_the_irons, when i did it the first time, nothing would work. but it turned out that just waiting solved my issue (i needed some high-res tick stuff)
<cpk1__> up_the_irons: you can use oldconfig when you recompile the kernel so you dont risk losing anything that was selected by ubuntu if thats what you are worried about
<stefano_> thats a good tip
<souper> snd                    54660  11 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<souper> i use the same sound driver
<[dcr]> Is there anyway to increase graphics hardware accelleration in Ubuntu?
<souper> that's what lsmod gives me
<stefano_> [dcr], what graphics card do you have?
<cpk1__> and xconfig is pretty friendly for people new to kernel compiling
<souper> and my sound has worked from the beginning
<bluej774> pppZero: How can I use those commands, but specify a start and end point on what to dump?
<[dcr]> stefano_: its just a intel gms 970 chipset =[
<icesword> guys
<[dcr]> but if theres a way to increase hardware acceleration i want to.
<techt0nix> how can i install drivers for nvidia 5500 video card
<stefano_> [dcr], does the 3d stuff work in general? (eg can you enable desktop effects)
<CVD-PR> how to edit the classpath?
<up_the_irons> cpk1: but this kernel was downloaded straight from kernel.org, it doesn't have a ubuntu specific 'oldconfig'
<[dcr]> yes stefano_ i can
<pppZero> bluej774, i honestly cant remember, its been a while since i played with videos :|
<stefano_> techt0nix, open up the restricted drivers manager (or whatever it's called in the english i18n)
<Jaapjan-Work> techt0nix: Or use/install Envy.
<bluej774> pppZero: I just don't want to wait for it to dump the whole movie and use all of my hard drive to do it.
<techt0nix> stefano, i have did both and the video card still will not boot with ubuntu
<pppZero> bluej774, haha i dont blame you :)
<up_the_irons> souper: i'm pretty sure the problem is my new kernel doesn't have Intel HD Audio module built
<stefano_> [dcr], then there is not much you can do about it. i have the same graphics chip in my notebook and 3d accelleration is a little sluggish, thats just the way it is, i turned off desktop effects. (since then games are much faster)
<d4rkmonkey> How do I mount an ISO in Ubuntu so that my computer will read it as if it were a disk?
<Jaapjan-Work> d4rkmonkey: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<m1r> d4rkmonkey: gmountiso
<stefano_> d4rkmonkey, theres a program called something like gmount-iso (i'm not sure what the name is exactly) - but it will do the job without any command line hacking
<d4rkmonkey> Thanks everyone
<stefano_> youre welcome
<souper> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/point
<[dcr]> stefano_: ah because i have it on normal and i always have AWN turned off when i play urban terror but i only get about 15~45fps unstable in game =(
<m1r> np
<cpk1> up_the_irons: yeah i think its "make oldconfig" and it will tell the new kernel to use your old config and then you can go through and make more changes after importing your old config, its important to note though that the ubuntu kernel usually has support for most everything
<stefano_> [dcr], thats normal. but here's a tip, set the resolution down as much as you can (without going nuts), that should increase framerate dramatically. but Urban Terror is a pretty demanding game
<souper> oh yea that reminds me: how do i make my bash alias' permanent?
<YazzY> hi guys
<[dcr]> stefano_: you got any other recommendations on games for linux?
<stefano_> hi YazzY
<YazzY> i've some issues with hardy update from today
<souper> knetwalk...
<YazzY> i get lots of issues witrh free()
<YazzY> *** glibc detected *** sudo: free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7d84b70 ***
<Jaapjan-Work> [dcr] Get/check Cedega?
<YazzY> any ideas what that is ?
<up_the_irons> cpk1: where does the new kernel get the 'oldconfig' from though?
<[dcr]> Jaapjan-Work: games that require windows i just use virtualbox lol..
<stefano_> [dcr], sure. i like warsow, openarena and brutalchess, oh and also foobillard.
<up_the_irons> cpk1: isn't it just /boot/config-`uname -r`
<YazzY> fsck, i cant even sudo
<YazzY> or su -
<Frogzoo> YazzY: you tried booting recovery mode?
<stefano_> [dcr], i just spent two weeks playing Peggle by popcap games, it costs about 20€ and runs well under linux (emulated with wine) - it's a lot of fun if you enjoy puzzle games, check it out at the popcap website
<YazzY> Frogzoo: no, how would that help ?
<nuknght> can someone please help me?
<stefano_> [dcr], i tried to run Enemy Terretory, but it just doesnt run on intel graphics
<Frogzoo> YazzY: it's your first step - to see if you can boot single user
<stefano_> nuknght, sure, just tell us your problem
<YazzY> Frogzoo: why would i see if i can boot single user mode?
<YazzY> it doesnt make any sense
<souper> i've been trying my damndest to get civilization 4 running in cedega but it always freezes after clicking the play now button on the main menu
<tarelerulz> any of you try to stream movie or other media to the xbox 360 ?
<nuknght> dell inspiron 7500, stuck at saving vesa state when trying to install any linux on new hdd
<up_the_irons> cpk1: stefano_ : ok, sound now works, I loaded the newly built snd-hda-intel.ko
<stefano_> tarelerulz, i thin some guys have got it running with VLC
<stefano_> up_the_irons, thats great!
<up_the_irons> stefano_: however, my thinkpad volume up/down buttons don't work.  i'm thinking maybe i should stick with the old kernel...
<up_the_irons> stefano_: cuz this could turn into one little thing after another...
<stefano_> up_the_irons, you can have both, if you have to use your converter, boot the custom kernel, otherwise boot  the old one
<souper> try building a gentoo install
<stefano_> don't ;)
<stefano_> to install gentoo, you need a soldering iron and a very steady hand
<stefano_> :>
<souper> hah
<nuknght> stefano_: I've tried ubuntu, ubuntu studio, xubuntu and freespire and they all get stuck at the same spot...
<nuknght> left it on for 8 hours today just to be sure
<d4rkmonkey> Alright, I can mount the ISOs fine, is there any way to make my computer think they're DVDs, because its looking at them like data CDs
<up_the_irons> stefano_: yeah, but that's kinda a pain
<nuknght> freepire comes up with multiple errors as well
<stefano_> what spot is that nuknght
<souper> i spent a week trying to install gentoo and finally gave up because i couldn't get the kernel modules just right
<zingo>  Hi, How can I open/play an online "flash player"  streaming video , in my own video player like mplayer or vlc player , so that  I can watch it full screen etc. ??   I know that on some streaming content I can copy link and then paste that into my media player , but there is no "copy link" option in a flash streaming video content (for example this video: http://www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/videopod/default.aspx ). Thanks
<up_the_irons> stefano_: i might just have to go that route for now..
<nuknght> Saving vesa state
<stefano_> up_the_irons, how often do you have to use the serial converter?
<bluej774> pppZero: I figured it out, but the program still has to start at the beginning of the file, so that sucks.
<pppZero> bluej774, worked out how i did it last time, install avidemux, set A and B points, set it to COPY, and hit save, it'll just save the litle bit of video you want. then use transcode to convert the video into jpeg files.
<up_the_irons> stefano_: not very often
<pppZero> lol
<bluej774> It just skips frames until it hits the ones you want.
<souper> d4rkmonkey dvd's essentially are data cds
<stefano_> up_the_irons, good, then booting your custom kernel every once in a while shouldnt be too bad
<up_the_irons> stefano_: yeah
<souper> try pointing your player to where its mounted
<stefano_> nuknght, i don't think i fully understand it. what exactly do you mean by saving vesa state? is it somewhat like the standby mode?
<up_the_irons> stefano_: regarding the keyspan drivers though, i do 'sudo modprobe keyspan', all i well, but i don't know which /dev/* to use.  Is there a way i can find that out programatically?
<nuknght> no, its during the install after it mounts ?? (something) ....
<vintage_12> hd'
<stefano_> up_the_irons, run dmesg after you plugged it in, it will show you the information i think
<up_the_irons> stefano_: oh ok
<stefano_> nuknght, i see, do you have any special hardware? (like a raid controller or something like that)
<up_the_irons> stefano_: let me try
<nuknght> when i put freespire on my drive with xp and ran the live cd it loaded after the whole vesa state thing.  i popped my new hdd in and darn thing freezes up
<legend2440> bluej774: avidemux also allows you to save the frame as jpg or bmp under File>Save
<d4rkmonkey> souper, tried that, doesn't work.
<Jaapjan-Work> d4rkmonkey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32203
<nuknght> Its ati, came with the comp. tried to run in safe graphics mode and same thing happened
<ATG> I'm having a bit of a weird issue with flash player
<souper> will your player play dvd movies that you physically put in a drive?
<up_the_irons> stefano_: ah, great, that worked: /dev/ttyUSB0
<up_the_irons> stefano_: thanks for your help
<ATG> whenever I try to view a live webcam link on Stickam, I can get audio, but no video
<d4rkmonkey> souper, yup. I'll try what Jaapjan-Work sent
<ATG> has this happened to anyone else?
<stefano_> up_the_irons, youre welcome
<stefano_> nuknght, that problem seems a bit heavy for an irc discussion, have you tried posting on the ubuntu forums? try to provide lots of information oh your hardware and what you did exactly
<ATG> i'll take that as a no
<nuknght> I just signed up but don't have enough permissions to post a bulletin in the forum yet......makes me want to go buy windows all over again
<stefano_> ATG, what is Stickam?
<EruditeHermit> hi, how do I enable middle click paste?
<souper> it's like myspace but with webcams
<stefano_> ATG, maybe installing a codec package can help, but this package is illegal in a lot of countries, try to find out more about it on google, we here are not exactly supposed to talk about this kind of thing
<nuknght> i've been researching this for 4 days now and still nothing
<stefano_> EruditeHermit, it should already be enabled
<nuknght> any other channels you could lead me to would be helpful
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: Have you tried booting with acpi=off noapic yet?
<stefano_> nuknght, you should be allowed to post a new thread in the ubuntu forums, just select the right sub-forum and click "new thread" (or whatever it's called)
<nuknght> I will try that
<[dcr]> stefano_: well i dont know if i would run the enemy territory game cause it does look pretty graphics intense, but urban territory is kinda demanding but isnt bad either, runs pretty good other from that unstableness in the fps, but i am pretty okay with it :) I love free mmo's, especially fps =3
<nuknght> jaapjan_work: no, i tried live vga=771 noapic nolapic
<OsamaK> Hello! I'm trying to run Ubuntu 7.10 on a computer with Pentium D. It shows a black screen with a "loading mouse" for long time.. What to do?
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: Do the live cd's work?
<nuknght> yeah, I ran the test on em.  they are good
<stefano_> OsamaK, do you know what graphics card you have?
<OsamaK> Hum...
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: I mean, can you boot with them? Or are you stuck even trying to run a live cd?
<OsamaK> stefano_, At the moment I'm using Windows, Do you know how to know?
<nuknght> stuck trying to run live cd.  as my post said earlier, freespire worked on my hdd with xp on it but i need it on my new hdd. to avoid buying windows
<stefano_> OsamaK, no, i don't sorry, but when you boot up the cd it should offer you to boot in "safe graphics" mode, try that
<OsamaK> stefano_, I have tried "noapic"
<OsamaK> stefano_, Is this what are you meaning?
<stefano_> OsamaK, no
<stefano_> OsamaK, wait a second i will look it up
<OsamaK> stefano_, Is "Intel(R)  946GZ Express Chipset Family" a screen card name?
<OsamaK> Windows shows that
<stefano_> OsamaK, oh good, your card is well supported in ubuntu
<souper> yea that shouldn't be the problem
<nuknght> jaapjan-Work: stuck trying to run live cd.  as my post said earlier, freespire worked on my hdd with xp on it but i need it on my new hdd. to avoid buying windows
<stefano_> OsamaK, it is called "start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode" try that
<stefano_> I'm going to make some coffee chaps, I'll be right back
<OsamaK> stefano_, Look at me. When I insert the CD it shows a list of works, then I seletct F6 then type "noapic irqpoll"
<OsamaK> stefano_, Before going
<stefano_> k
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: I see a number of solutions but all of them already have linux installed. You have not yet, right?
<stefano_> OsamaK, that's good, but instead of selecting the first item on the menu ("start or install ubuntu"), select the second one
<OsamaK> stefano_, Then it's booting.. And before shows the disktop it shows a black screen with loing moise
<stefano_> OsamaK, try the safe graphics mode, if it doesent work, you can always come back here, hope that helps
<OsamaK> stefano_, Thanks a lot, have a nice day
<OsamaK> see you all
<stefano_> nice leave message
<stefano_> :>
<souper> yea i'm not entirely sure where the emphasis is supposed to be in that sentence
<nuknght> no, no liux installed
<nuknght> linux*
<souper> Are you using Windows, the closed OS!?
<stefano_> windows :( linux :D
<stefano_> my coffee machine seems to be overclocked
<stefano_> by the way, my TV runs linux on it, just found out
<souper> make sure you have enough cooling
<stefano_> hehe
<stefano_> i'm starting to think that ATIs promise to open source their drivers was BS :(
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: You never tried acpi=off ? Only noapic and nolapic? I found a page describing your problem.
<nuknght> could you link me to that page?
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: Sure. Some people report success with 'noacpi acpi=off apm=on' as kernel options because that/those dells do not have good acpi support. Anyway, link coming up...
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: Read through this: http://www.linuxreality.com/forums/index.php?topic=2189.msg16652
<CVD-PR> edit the classpath?, where is it?
<nuknght> testing noapic  do i type that in after the prelisted cli ?
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: When you're in the live cd menu you press F6 to add boot options and add those three.
<nuknght> k be right back
<stefano_> i'm sick of ads :(
<[dcr]> lol stefano_ i thought you said "aids"
<stefano_> i'm watching a video on software piracy and youtube displays "meet sexy arabs online" i am SICK of it :(
<stefano_> [dcr], oh my word! :O
<tunsell> hello
<stefano_> hi tunsell
<dela1> odo, rieccomi sul fisso
<dela1> ho nuovamente schermata arancione sul portatile
<stefano_> is anyone here using "pixel" (the image manipulation program)
<souper> no
<pfein> how do i config postfix to send all of my mail to one address?
<stefano_> dela1, what language is that?
<souper> italian?
<dela1> quando ho fatto il comando suo/... init.d ... mi ha dato errore wireless (perhce scheda non presente, credo)
<citra_cutez__> aLoow
<stefano_> it's not italian
<stefano_> i want to recommend the proper irc channel to him but i don't know how :>
<stefano_> and which
<souper> romanian?
<dela1> odo, ci sei ancora?
<ere4si> dela1, in english pls
<citra_cutez> where is ????
<Odo> dela1, please move in #ubuntu-it
<souper> someone tracert his ip
<dela1> ops sorry to everyone!
<stefano_> i love swizerland
<stefano_> lago maggiore, the finest spot on earth
<Extend> what shall i write in my terminal to know which ubuntu version i'm running?
<stefano_> Extend, nothing: just click "system" -> "about ubuntu"
<Extend> from terminal
<Extend> i'm sshing a server
<nuknght> i got the progress bar but i don't know exactly what its doing...i will wait and see
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: Then you indeed got further? Good.
<nuknght> lol
<stefano_> Extend, this is a bit dirty, but you could type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" if it says gutsy, you've got 7.10
<TUplink> hi guys..... im having sound probs    i dont have /dev/dsp   where do i start   i have instaled alsa-base
<nuknght> i hope, seriously 4 days of this ...first my dvd rom wouldn't work but i got that fixed
<Extend> looooooool
<Extend> stefano_ : you r using the easiest ways
<Extend> thanks u for urhelp
<Extend> but
<stefano_> Extend, hehe :> not exactly but it should work for you i guess
<Extend> i don't need this too ;)
<Werdna> hey. I'm trying to set up my laptop running gutsy to connect to my new wireless network (old one worked fine), which uses DHCP (old used just MAC filtering). I'm not able to get an IP address (not receiving any DHCPOFFERs). I think it might be to do with an error that I get, ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] - Operation not supported. It's a laptop from c. 2003, so it may not support WPA. Where can I find out what the problem is?
<Extend> yeah but i know there is a command line for it but i forgot it
<stefano_> Extend, "uname -a" shows you the kernel version
<nuknght> wholy crap, its loading!!!!!!! thanks tons jaapjan-work!
<Extend> i used other linux distros when u type uname -a it give u the os name version ..etc
<Extend> and the krnel i know
<Extend> ..etc
<Jaapjan-Work> nuknght: You're welcome. Best of luck!
<nuknght> thanks
<TUplink> i have always had sound probs with linux in general
<stefano_> Extend, think of the distribution more as a bunch of programs than a package, how should it know what version it is :>
<TUplink> my sound card isnt even in lspci
<prince_jammys> Extend: lsb_release -a
<Extend> you r realy a prince
<Extend> thanks PriceChild  :)
<stefano_> nice!
<prince_jammys> is that what you wanted? i just showed up
<OsamaK> stefano_, There?
<stefano_> sure OsamaK
<Johnuah> Nippon overwhelming.....
<TUplink> haha might help if i had the audio controler enabled in the BIOS :P
<souper> yea that would help
<stefano_> TUplink, hehe :>
<TUplink> haha
<TUplink> i enabled the codec thinking it was the controler
<TUplink> :P
<OsamaK> stefano_, It takes long time, then it shows a brown backgrond and a normal mouse. Without any icons and anything else
<souper> wow... i like how the screen brightens itself fully when it would normally dim after i adjust the brightness manually
<stefano_> OsamaK, if you havent got much RAM, the ubuntu live cd might not work. if you want to install ubuntu anyway, you can use the "alternate cd", thats fairly easy, but you have to prepare your hard drive
<stefano_> OsamaK, do you know how much RAM you have?
<OsamaK> stefano_, I'm using Ubuntu in my laptop, it's working very well. This Computer is higher RAM than my laptop (1GB)
<juuso[]> 50000
<d0tk0m> Hi peeps, whats the safest way to install the latest kernel with the latest nvidia drivers?
<\tsunade> risa
<Johnuah> how long will EEEPC power on with out DC
<souper> Osamak, you could try installing via the OEM text-based install
<OsamaK> What's that?
<Johnuah> Asus EEEpc
<stefano_> OsamaK, well sorry, i don't know why it doesnt work then. but i would recommend that you download the "alternate cd" and use it to install ubuntu on that machine, that would work most certainly
<stefano_> Johnuah, about two hours
<OsamaK> stefano_, link?
<souper> it's on the live cd one of the other boot options
<TUplink> still no DSP tho
<Johnuah> tks stefano
<OsamaK> Is there a tornet file of it? stefano_
<stefano_> OsamaK, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download there is a little checkbox below the green "start download" button, check this box to get the alternate cd
<stefano_> OsamaK, yes there is, but i don't know where, you can just use a mirror near you that should be fairly fast
<OsamaK> well, sorry for that
<stefano_> OsamaK, did you get the link?
<TUplink> anyways ALSA is sound drivers right?
<OsamaK> yes
<Linuxchix0r> Alsa is sound yes
<stefano_> TUplink, no, alsa is the advanced linux sound architecture
<OsamaK> I'm going
<stefano_> bye OsamaK
<OsamaK> see you later
<TUplink> ok.... well how do i know what driver i need
<OsamaK> BTW, stefano_. Is there a Tornet file?
<Johnuah> could anyone give me a guide link of mail server installation based ubuntu server 710 with not only web browser but also pop3 & smtp
<Linuxchix0r> the kernel should detect your sound card if its supported
<TUplink> its an old mobo so im sure it should have drivers
<stefano_> OsamaK, i don't know, you can search for it with google, there should be one, it should be named ubuntu-7.10-alternate something like that
<OsamaK> stefano_, Thanks a lot. let me see you again
<stefano_> sure
<ugenk_> hi room
<stefano_> TUplink, try to find out what kind of sound chip you have on your mainboard, then put the name of it plus the word ubuntu into google, that should give you a good idea on how to install it
<stefano_> hi ugenk_
<Johnuah> Need Guidiance: Mail Server, with web\pop3\smtp, ubuntu server 710          ???
<Linuxchix0r> you might not need a driver so why try to install it
<Viktorious> i cant install firefox 3
<Viktorious> can someone help me
<Viktorious> i want to install beta 4 of it
<Linuxchix0r> viktorius I don't know if thats in the repository so you have to download it from Mozilla probably
<stefano_> Viktorious, you should wait for the next version of ubuntu (next month), currently it's not very stable
<stefano_> no it's in the repositories
<Linuxchix0r> I don't know
<Linuxchix0r> it just came out couple days ago
<souper> it is in the repo
<Viktorious> dsnt matter i still wanna use it now its hell fast
<stefano_> Viktorious, open up synaptic and search for firefox and see if you can find the right packages there
<Viktorious> i tryed it ddnt work
<Viktorious> it wont update my version 2now
<Johnuah> Need Guidiance: mail merver package, with web\pop3\smtp, ubuntu server 710
<stefano_> Viktorious, you should wait for ubuntu 8.04
<souper> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<saqimtiaz> hey guys, I need some help with a Ubuntu 7.10 and Vista dual boot issue. I had an NTFS partition (X) that I was using in both, as of the last few days the partition is no longer accesible in vista, but works fine in Ubuntu. Vista always runs a chkdsk on it at startup and can see the files, but once booted cannot access the partition giving the error message: 'this drive or folder is corrupted and cannot be accessed'- Any ideas?
<Viktorious> when does ubuntu 8.04 come out and what will change
<Linuxchix0r> it comes out in april
<souper> saqimtiaz i have the same exact problem
<d0tk0m> will 8.04 have latest nvidia drivers?
<stefano_> Viktorious, it will come out in april (04) 2008 (8), and it will rock :>
<stefano_> yes
<stefano_> almost
<Viktorious> what will be so differnet about 8.04
<saqimtiaz> souper: have you made any progress with figuring out what's going on?
<aing> ?
<aing> maneh didieu jir?
<stefano_> Viktorious, it will have all the latest version of all the upstream software, better hardware support, basically everything will be even better. and it will include firefox 3 by default
<souper> well i've found people saying that when gparted resized the ntfs partition it corrupted it because of the way vista stores data
<souper> but i resized in vista first and i still have the problem
<stefano_> souper, that sounds reasonable
<Linuxchix0r> souper it might be messed up
<stefano_> resizing a partition is always dangerous
<ipe64> stefano_: is that hardy heron
<stefano_> especially with vista
<stefano_> ipe64, yes
<Viktorious> ok kool but i wanna use firefox 3 now lol the beta  4 i used it on windows and luve it
<saqimtiaz> souper, stefano_  thing is that my partition was working in both Vista and Ubuntu and stopped without fiddling with the partitions
<stefano_> saqimtiaz, vista could have messed it up
<souper> i've also read something about vista not liking being loaded by grub and that if you install the bootloader from the windows recovery environment it may work
<stefano_> vista tends to mess things up
<crshman> anyone know a good socks5 server implementation for ubuntu?
<crshman> (i know about ssh tunnels, but that's not what i want to do)
<stefano_> crshman, isnt socks5 pretty insecure?
<crshman> well i'm not using it for security so i don't care
<kamisalami> hi, how dow i find out what is using a certain module? want to unload it but it says it is in use. it is not in use by another module
<souper> lsmod
<saqimtiaz> I've got another bizzare question. I was messing around with Virtualbox and on restarting X got a HAL failure. When I rebooted, the laptops LCD would not switch on though the external monitor works. Now I know that sounds like a hardware problem but the timing is very suspicious. Any ideas?
<stefano_> saqimtiaz, try to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it may help
<souper> try the function key and f5
<stefano_> saqimtiaz, do you have intel graphics?
<saqimtiaz> souper: the fn key won't help.....
<saqimtiaz> stefano_: nvidia
<stefano_> mh
<saqimtiaz> thing is the lcd won't turn on even for a second, not even to display the bios
<stefano_> sounds tricky
<stefano_> oh that does sound like a hardware problem indeed
<saqimtiaz> so.... not sure how it could be Ubuntu related.. but figured I would ask because of the timing
<souper> er not f5
<saqimtiaz> stefano_: one more question if I may
<saqimtiaz> souper: f4
<souper> strike that not f5... i just put myself to sleep
<stefano_> saqimtiaz, ask as many questions as you want
<souper> yea that's what i meant
<Viktorious> anyone some help with firefox 3 lol
<stefano_> Viktorious, how does the problem show exactly?
<Viktorious> does that mean firefox 3 release for windows will be out in april
<Viktorious> it installs something but i check firefox and still version 2
<Linuxchix0r> Viktorious, check your shortcut
<stefano_> Viktorious, no, ubuntu is going to integrade the beta version of firefox, because it is a long term release
<saqimtiaz> I'm trying to boot a live cd now, since I've royally broken my Ubuntu install. But right when it should start X the screen goes blank. Im guessing because it tries to use the internal lcd (which does not work) instead of the external monitor. Any ideas on how to get around that?
<legend2440> Viktorious: System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<legend2440> Settings - Repositories - Updates Tab
<legend2440> Enable “Unsuportted Updates (gutsy-backports)“, close, and press RELOAD
<souper> Viktorious you have to change the default webbrowser
<techt0nix> how to find out what my video card driver is call?
<techt0nix> the one that im running right now
<Viktorious> to what
<stefano_> saqimtiaz, even if the external monitor is not plugged in?
<souper> run firefox-3.0 from the command line and watch
<stefano_> Viktorious, no you don't have to change your default browser
<tekknokrat> hi can someone tell me, where gdm/gnome looks for its language settings?
<stefano_> yes Viktorious do what souper suggested
<legend2440> Viktorious:  that will give you firefox 3 beta 3 in synaptics
<Viktorious> then what do i do
<saqimtiaz> stefano_: remember that the external monitor is the only one that works so it has to be plugged in
<Linuxchix0r> Viktorious, check if you shortcut is pointing to the firefox beta and not firefox
<Viktorious> i already installed that
<Viktorious> how
<souper> the firefox 3 doesn't install over the top of firefox 2
<Linuxchix0r> doesn't install over but it could be pointing to firefox
<aurehman_> hi.. how to check the video size in ffmpeg?
<techt0nix> how to find out what my video card driver is call? (the one im running right now)
<souper> type firefox-3.0 in the command line to run it
<Viktorious> i havt the firefox tar.bz2 on my desktop how do i nistall it
<stefano_> tekknokrat, when you log in, there are two buttons, one is called session and the other one should be language or something like that, there you can select the language you want that session to be in, it also asks you if you want to make that language default. if your language doesnt apear in that list, you need to install the corresponding packages
<souper> you didn't do it via apt-get?
<stefano_> Viktorious, don't use the tar.gz it tends to mess things up
<Viktorious> thats how it told me to do it coz i did the package one and said updates done and nuting
<stefano_> Viktorious, if you installed it from synaptic, it should be in your menu (as a seperate entry) - it doesnt upgrade your firefox 2 but installed ff3 aditionally
<saqimtiaz> anyone else have any ideas on how to use a Live cd, when the internal LCD on a laptop is busted and the external monitor works?
<tekknokrat> stefano_: the problem ist that i tried that and other things too, but the language doesn't switch to german and keeps in english
<souper> Viktorious if you type firefox-3.0 in the command line does it open?
<stefano_> saqimtiaz, i think you should contact your notebook manufacturers support hotline tbh
<saqimtiaz> stefano_: the laptop is going back for service but I want to data recovery first
<stefano_> tekknokrat, do you have the german language packs installed?
<saqimtiaz> stefano_: hence the wish to boot off a live cd
<tekknokrat> stefano_: my goal is to have gnome applications in german language, again
<[dcr]> g'bye stefano_
<Viktorious> gecko:6841): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "aurora",
<stefano_> saqimtiaz, most laptop support comapnies will allow you to take the hard drive out
<Viktorious> thats what happen asnd the gran paradiso opens
<tekknokrat> stefano_: yes
<techt0nix> can someone tell me how to find out what my video card driver is call? (the one im running right now)
<saqimtiaz> stefano_: interesting. I might have to try that. thanks!
<tekknokrat> stefano_: gnome, kde language packs and language-support
<stefano_> tekknokrat, you are using ubuntu 7.10 right?
<^A^kira> i used fluxbuntu, now removed fluxbox and installed kdm and kde, when i turn on my pc i see only blue kde background....
<^A^kira> how to fix it?
<tekknokrat> stefano_: sry missed that, yes gutsy/amd64
<stefano_> ^A^kira, that doest soind wrong
<stefano_> tekknokrat, wait a second, i look something up
<ere4si> techt0nix, in a terminal type   lspci   and it will be listed
<fjimenez> noticias diario sur
<tekknokrat> stefano_: ok
<saqimtiaz> brb, rebooting
<stefano_> tekknokrat, see if this article helps you: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<stefano_> tekknokrat, especially the language-pack-gnome-de part
<techt0nix> ere4si, i take it its Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE right?
<ingo> can anyone help me mount my externel usb-disk via fstab in gutsy - entry "/dev/sdg1	/media/usb_disk ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,user=myuser 0 0" doesn't work
<^A^kira> stefano_> what could be wrong?
<ere4si> techt0nix, maybe not - 1 min
<stefano_> ^A^kira, you said you installed kde, and now you have a kde background - that sounds pretty normal to me, don't you think?
<ingo> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdg1 on /media/usb_disk
<ere4si> techt0nix, it will have vga in the line
<souper> ingo type sudo before the command
<^A^kira> yeah... but i have no kicker, no menu and nothing else except of kde bckground
<techt0nix> ere4si, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<ingo> <souper> but its an entry in my fstab
<stefano_> ^A^kira, oh! :O i see, try installing the package kubuntu-desktop
<ere4si> ^A^kira, fluxbuntu is based on ubuntu but is not an *buntu
<techt0nix> ere4si, can i PM you?
<stefano_> ^A^kira, maybe some bits are missing, this package should install _everything_ that kde needs
<ere4si> techt0nix, yep that's it
<tekknokrat> stefano_: I tried everything done in this article i also switched to gnome to see if it is a kde problem because i use kde mainly
<^A^kira> stefano_> can't... it'll take too much time and... i did installed kde kore...
<souper> ingo, and you see that error message when exactly?
<^A^kira> untill i installed kdm it did work fine
<ere4si> techt0nix, in the channel others may benefit
<techt0nix> ere4si, just one more question im trying to add the driver to blacklist so do i put  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<stefano_> tekknokrat, did you tell kde to use german as your primary language? (at the " Land/Region & Sprache" panel)
<ere4si> techt0nix, why blacklist?
<stefano_> ^A^kira, thats not enough appearantly
<martin007> hi ... I installed compiz-fusion from GIT, but then I don't run Opera : opera: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<martin007> please help me
<tekknokrat> stefano_: of course,  that was first thing i have done, i also installed qt-language-selector
<ingo> the error message by double-click on "usb_disk"-icon is "Unable to mount the selected volume. mount: only root can mount /dev/sdg1 on /media/usb_disk"
<ipe64> ^A^kira: try a new user it sometimes works for me
<ere4si> techt0nix, that will be the i810 driver I think - that's what you will need to blacklist
<souper> have you restarted since adding the fstab entry?
<ingo> i will mount the usb-disk via fstab
<techt0nix> ere4si, i think my linux is trying to load up 2 video cards and i can only boot with my onboard video card (i'm thinking this may help me get my nvidia 5500 to boot ubuntu)
<stefano_> tekknokrat, that sounds very strange. i don't think it is too easy to fix. maybe you want to post a new thread in the ubuntuusers.de forums, thats generally a good idea if you have a compliated problem
<ere4si> techt0nix, you will need to disable the onboard video from the bios
<d0tk0m> How do I format a brand new SATA HD?
<techt0nix> ere4si, yes but many others told me to also blacklist it
<stefano_> d0tk0m, use the program "gparted"
<alanbshepard70> ubuntu won't recognize my PCI wireless adapter even though it's installed (properly). I know the card works and I've already installed ndiswrapper and the needed drivers for the card. ndisswrapper -l reports a proper driver and that the device is present but iwconfig and network manager don't show any type of wlan device.
<d0tk0m> k, k3wl
<tekknokrat> stefano_: Hm, I have found an open thread there with similar problem, and the supporters gave up
<stefano_> tekknokrat, wow that's very strange
<tekknokrat> stefano_: so my initial question is what env variable does gnome uses to check the language?
<techt0nix> ere4si, when i go to screens and graphics it shows 2 diff drivers my nvidia and my onboard on 2 diff monitors
<alanbshepard70> Sorry, that was supposed to have a question, anyone know the fix?
<ere4si> techt0nix, did they mention the driver name - from what I know it is the i810 driver
<stefano_> tekknokrat, i think it's called LANG and the appropreate value should be de_DE@euro
<ingo> can anyone help me mount my externel usb-disk via fstab in gutsy - entry "/dev/sdg1	/media/usb_disk ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,user=myuser 0 0" doesn't work
<stefano_> tekknokrat, open up a terminal and type locale
<matthew_> I just installed hardy alpha 6.  worked fine.  I updated and it killed my system...
<ere4si> techt0nix, have you done   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefano_> tekknokrat, and see if the results match the ones on the wiki page
<techt0nix> ere4si, yes but i can only do that on my onboard video card
<tekknokrat> stefano_: my locale only looks LANG=de_DE
<matthew_> can't log in on text console or anything... also rescue boot won't starta root shell.
<matthew_> I think it is a libc thing
<souper> i don't know why you would have to add that fstab entry
<stefano_> tekknokrat, that looks fine
<ere4si> techt0nix, one min
<souper> my usb-disk mounts fine without it
<techt0nix> ere4si, when i try to boot with my nvidia card it just hangs and i have to do a cold shutdown
<souper> that's very strange
<stefano_> tekknokrat, there is a section in the wiki page called "Systemweite Änderung", did you try to do all that stuff?
<techt0nix> ere4si, i have google.com my problem and tryed everything but this blacklist, so i figured why not try it..
<tekknokrat> stefano_: hm, yes i think this is the old way of doing locale thing result is de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro... up-to-date
<stefano_> tekknokrat, 8859 is not exactly up to date
<ere4si> techt0nix, I can only suggest that it is the driver you need to blacklist - am reading stuff on it
<^A^kira> how to add kicker to autorun at kde?
<stefano_> could someone try this webpage for me: http://www.pokertube.com it just doesnt work on all my ubuntu computers
<ingo> can anyone help me mount my externel usb-disk via fstab in gutsy, please ??
<^A^kira> *where to add kick that it'll be autorun at kde?
<tekknokrat> stefano_: i just tried with only de_DE (without euro) and it generates 8859-1
<souper> ls -a ~/.kde i forgot the actual name of the file but i'm pretty sure it's in there
<souper> i haven't used kde in a while
<tekknokrat> stefano_: do you have ubuntu running and if can you look if locales shows LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 for yours?
<stefano_> sure
<zod_> is it any good dvd progs for Linux?
<stefano_> tekknokrat, LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<CaBa|> zod_: i use VLC from the medibuntu repository
<zod_> some of my dvd (eks the simpsons sessong 7) dont work there
<ingo> <souper>: i made the subdir "/media/usb_disk" as user root - my fstab-entry is "/dev/sdg1	/media/usb_disk ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ingo 0 0"
<stefano_> tekknokrat, i',m sorry i don't have any more ideas :\
<CaBa|> zod_: do you use the medibuntu version?
<CaBa|> tekknokrat: what are you trying to do?
<techt0nix> ere4si, when adding i810 to blacklist do i just put it on the last line?
<tekknokrat> stefano_: ok i'll try to get de_DE.UTF-8
<zod_> yes, something about that i dont have the license to watch the dvd
<stefano_> tekknokrat, hope it works :O
<zod_> any one know if ogle works good?
<ere4si> techt0nix, yep
<tekknokrat> CaBa|: my gnomeapps are all in english but kde is german all langpacks installed
<techt0nix> when adding something to black list to i just put it on the last line as (I.E blacklist i810)
<ingo> <souper>: i don't know if sdg1 is the right device - how can i see it???
<CaBa|> tekknokrat: and you want everything in german?
<techt0nix> ere4si, when adding something to black list to i just put it on the last line as (I.E blacklist i810)
<tekknokrat> CaBa|: goal is to have german for packages like gdm,gimp, tomboy again
<CaBa|> tekknokrat: what ubuntu version?
<ingo> evil evil
<tekknokrat> CaBa|: gutsy/amd64
<CaBa|> tekknokrat: did you try to set the locales in /etc/environment? LANG and LC_ALL?
<tekknokrat> CaBa|: yes
<CaBa|> tekknokrat: did you reboot?
<souper> ingo ls /media and see what's listed there
<tekknokrat> CaBa|: they look the same like /default/locale
<CaBa|> tekknokrat: well did you reboot?
<tekknokrat> CaBa|: not today, but yesterday i also tried with several reboots
<set_out> no
<stefano_> tekknokrat, uh, are you using KDE4?
<set_out> ubuntu
<tekknokrat> CaBa|: I tried  also language-env
<ingo> <souper> this shows my device-folders - but i don't know if /dev/sdg1 is the right device ...
<set_out>  language-env
<set_out> nothing
<tekknokrat> stefano_: no its still kde 3.5
<CaBa|> tekknokrat: when you open a terminal in gnome, does locale display DE or EN?
<stefano_> tekknokrat, okay, because your forum post said kdm-4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2
<ChevronX> Hey guys - When starting I am getting this error: Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<ChevronX> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<ChevronX> touch: cannot touch `/tmp/session-is-gnome': Permission denied
<ChevronX> mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<tekknokrat> stefano_: hm, which thread?
<ChevronX> Anyone know how I can repair this?
<tekknokrat> stefano_: i tried kdm4 when it was released in january
<CaBa|> ChevronX: is your harddisk full?
<ChevronX> no
<stefano_> tekknokrat, maybe your packages got mixed up.
<CaBa|> ChevronX: did you mess anything with your /tmp folder? :P
<ChevronX> Yes :-(
<bazhang> quakky_: you ever find any #alsa folks awake?
<ChevronX> I deleted everything inside there
<ChevronX> thinking it was safe too.. I was wrong
<CaBa|> ChevronX: well in that case... did you try to reboot?
<try1> Im experiencing extremely slow performance on a Dell PE1800 with e1000 - 3mbit on a 1000mbit network. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<tekknokrat> stefano_: na i am using kdm-4:3.5.8  which means version 3.5.8
<ChevronX> Yes; I have restarted several times.
<CaBa|> ChevronX: what does 'ls -ld /tmp/' say?
<ChevronX> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2008-03-13 23:01 /tmp/
<CaBa|> ChevronX: you even changed the permissions!!
<tekknokrat> stefano_: but you're right i will remove kde/gnome completely and try to reinstall stepbystep
<ChevronX> Arh didn't know that. I had copied a command in
 * ChevronX slaps myself
<stefano_> tekknokrat, you could try to just install the package kubuntu-desktop without removing something beforehand
<prince_jammys> drwxrwxrwt 14 root root 4096 2008-03-13 04:47 /tmp
<ChevronX> <CaBa|> Is there anything I can do to repair this?
<CaBa|> ChevronX: yes, stand by... i dont know how to restore the tmp-bit at the moment
<prince_jammys> make it writable
<tekknokrat> stefano_: never done this :) do you think it will add something missing in my installation?
<prince_jammys> +t i think
<CaBa|> prince_jammys: yes, tmp is 777, but you need the t-bit as well
<stefano_> tekknokrat, yes possibly
<ChevronX> chown +t /tmp/?
<souper> chmod
<prince_jammys> let me check
<faisal_d> +t?
<CaBa|> ChevronX: yes
<CaBa|> ChevronX: chmod 777 /tmp; chmod +t /tmp
<CaBa|> ChevronX: that will do the job
<prince_jammys> there you go
<ChevronX> Awesome
<ChevronX> It worked
<ChevronX> drwxrwxrwt 10 root root 4096 2008-03-13 23:01 /tmp/
<prince_jammys> done
<CaBa|> ChevronX: looks good again ;)
<ChevronX> You guy's are awesome
<ChevronX> Im going to attempt to restart again.
<tekknokrat> stefano_: ok, i'll try that first
<waltterilepisto> lampo
<ChevronX> Anything else I need to do before I do do you think? or I should be ok?
<waltterilepisto> moihalooooooo
<tekknokrat> stefano_: thank you for your help!
<CaBa|> ChevronX: just reboot
<stefano_> tekknokrat, youre welcome
<ChevronX> Thanks alot :-)
<waltterilepisto> fac yuo
<tekknokrat> stefano_: ok, see you later :)
<Goundy> Heya all
<Goundy> When you apt-get java where does it put the jre ?
<syntax_semantics> Hiya
<Goundy> unable to find the path :/
<CaBa|> Goundy: 'type java'
<waltterilepisto> hei iekö  teist mulkuis oo ketää suoma laine
<CaBa|> Goundy: and then follow the symlinks
<CaBa|> Goundy: on my gutsy system its /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/
<souper> locate java
<syntax_semantics> Onko totta, että suomalaisessa jouluperinteessä joulupukki oli lapsia syövä villisika?
<ere4si> waltterilepisto, in english pls
<Goundy> CaBa|, thanks :D
<dneary> Hi
<ArthurArchnix> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<waltterilepisto> fuck you
<dneary> I have an Ubuntu on PPC problem - anyone around using 7.04 or 7.10 on a Mac?
<ArthurArchnix> !ops | waltterilepisto
<dgjones> !ops | waltterilepisto
<ubotu> waltterilepisto: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<CaBa|> waltterilepisto: you dont have anything better to do?
<waltterilepisto> ok
<dneary> In particular, it's a dual boot, and yaboot got over-written
<dneary> I'd like to know how to restore it the easiest way possible
<syntax_semantics> I'm using 7.04 on a Mac but mine is Intel
<tekknokrat> stefano_: ah do you mean this thread, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/157503
<dneary> Obviously, I don't want to overwrite the Ubuntu install that's there already
<dneary> Is an install CD the best solution?
<tekknokrat> stefano_: perhaps it is related with this problem, but i had it also running for a while with the affected line commented out...
<rahuene> czesc
<souper> #ubuntu-cz right guys?
<techt0nix> ere4si, im guess that was not the driver because it is still blacklisted and im on my onboard video card
<dgjones> !cz | rahuene
<Ergo^> guys is there any gui that would be suitable to control bandwidth?
<ubotu> rahuene: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<rahuene> Hi
<yjyjifd> hi
<yjyjifd> bye
<ere4si> techt0nix, shouldn't be if it was disabled in the bios and you dpkg'd the xserver - asuming that was the correct driver
<dneary> Found!
<techt0nix> ere4si, right im asuming its the wrong driver
<dneary> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/25515
<dneary> The suggestion to hold Alt during startup to choose the boot disk worked like a charmù
<ere4si> techt0nix, if you dpkg the xserver it will tell you the driver it is using - so blacklist that one if you don't want it used
<techt0nix> X server driver just says Intel
<yjyjifsdf> bye
<techt0nix> so just blacklist intel?
<ere4si> techt0nix, then the line   blacklist intel   goes in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<techt0nix> ere4si, ok i will try that
<ere4si> k
<Ezicc> hi all, i'm new but will try not to be noobish
<bazhang> ask away Ezicc ;]
<Shoopuf> Can I upgrade to PulseAudio if I install 7.10, or do I have to wait for the next version of Ubuntu?
<Ezicc> I've dual booted a mac mini + ubuntu 7.1, installed fedora and got a wiki running so my internal network can view it and everything is good :)
<Ezicc> but...
<Ezicc> i'm struggling to get our main network shared drive to mount
<bazhang> Shoopuf: you mean pull some hardy into gutsy? like that?
<Ezicc> it's a windows network, with small business server, the network share is on the server, I've googled mounting network shares but can't find anything relevant to my situation
<Shoopuf> bazhang: Yah, my Internet is quite slow so downloading 8.04 would take a while, hoping to upgrade from 7.10 to ALPHA if possible. :P
<bazhang> Shoopuf: you want to meet me in #ubuntu+1 ? ;]
<ks3> Ezicc: You're trying to mount a Windows share?
<Ezicc> yes
<ks3> Ezicc: Okay. I just came in, so I might have missed some stuff.... have you tried mount.cifs?
<ichat> Good morning all, - im looking for some really helpfull information about installing ubuntu - with either braille or Speech support- i was told that ubuntu is rather ahead of others about this,  and i would love to learn about about this (so i could start on learning howto help others -
<dgjones> ichat, although I've not used it, there is this page about text to speech that may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<Joelio> hey guys, getting a 403 Forbidden from archive.ubuntu.com when trying to do an upgrade (heron)
<Joelio> any info?
<micadeyeye> i get error because my program does write or read from /tmp dir.?
<micadeyeye> how can i fix this?
<zod_> when is the new ubuntu verson released?
<dgjones> zod_, Its due towards the end of April
<bazhang> next month zod_ discussion in #ubuntu+1
<micadeyeye> should i use chmod 777 /tmp????
<dneary> ichat: I am not sure that the installer is accessible right now - but I may be behind the times.
<ks3> micadeyeye: /tmp should have 1777
<zod_> is it stable the new verson, or wait some days before install?
<micadeyeye> but i don't wanna screw things up
<Polishpaul> hey fellas, i got my laptop setup with ubuntu, when i plug in my headphones, the sound does not come through - any thoughts?
<micadeyeye> ks3 so i should use chmod 1777 /tmp???
<micadeyeye> ks3: so i should use chmod 1777 /tmp???
<dgjones> Joelio, Could be that the repo is down at the minute, I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu+1 with you querying about the Alpha version of Hardy
<geirha> micadeyeye: that is correct
<zod_> how to get all hardware devices drivers in ubuntu installed?
<ichat> dgjones:  - ty for the link, - ill start reading it, -  - i have lots of people that are blind (or near to it), and who want to explore linux too,  yet its rather hard - to support it as im (sadly to say) not a real guru (yet),
<ks3> micadeyeye: If it doesn't have that mode already, yes. If you do 'ls -dl /tmp', it should show as drwxrwxrwt
<micadeyeye> thnaks, that reminds me, each time i hibernate my IBM R52 laptop AND RELOAD, I lose sound
<geirha> zod_: 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon was realeased 2007, month 10. 8.04 Hardy Heron will be released 2008, month 04
<Joelio> dgjones: I've just changed my sources to gb.archive.. (it was archive..). Working now.. presume they'll fix upstream
<zod_> ah i see
<dgjones> ichat, you're welcome, there are some other text to speech app's I've heard mention of, but I can't rememeber what they were called, somebody else may know the answer though
<micadeyeye> why?
<ProbeDot> i need to connect to it via internet, i have 50 xp stations connected to a 2003 server using roaming profiles (desktop,my documents,registery,etc are stored on the server), the internet gateway is the centos server, so i have a local network with local ip's and the internet network with the internet ip,
<ProbeDot>  the problem is that i need a laptop using a internet conection to connect to the local area network via internet, i need all windows networking features available, somehow, that laptop must endup connected to the lan with a lan ip
<geirha> micadeyeye: the sound drivers probably can't handle the suspend. It's usually fixed by telling acpi to unload the module before suspending, and reload it after the system is back
<geirha> micadeyeye: you do this by editing /etc/default/acpi-support, and add the sound driver module to the MODULES="" variable
<ere4si> ProbeDot, a windows server question here?
<geirha> ProbeDot: sounds like you should read up on VPN
<micadeyeye> ks3: can i use chmod 1777 /tmp/*?? cause i want all files to have xrw
<zod_> what program do i use/ get to detect and fix bugs in ubuntu?
<ProbeDot> geirha i need to connect a laptop in austria to a local area network in france
<ProbeDot> so that the laptop access al network resources of the lan in france, i want the laptop to act as a workstation in the lan, both laptop and lan have internet access, lan has one public ip, laptop same
<Joelio> ouch, maybe I shouldn't have done an upgrade... glibc is dead :'( - apt's now broken
<bazhang> Joelio: in Hardy?
<micadeyeye>  can i use chmod 1777 /tmp/*?? cause i want all files to have xrw
<Joelio> yea
<geirha> ProbeDot: that's what VPN does.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for the workaround Joelio
<Joelio> any ideas what I can do.. only the running processes are working..
<micadeyeye>  can i use chmod 1777 /tmp/*?? cause i want all files to have xrw
<ProbeDot> geirha i don't want to move the entire existing lan to vpn, that will take weeks
<geirha> micadeyeye: you shouldn't do that. The files in /tmp/ should be owned and only readable/writable by their creators
<hischild> !repeat | micadeyeye
<ubotu> micadeyeye: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Joelio> live cd, chroot, rerun apt-get update and hope that they've fixed it?
<micadeyeye> thanks
<geirha> ProbeDot: ok, but I don't know of any other way to do it
<Polishpaul> do you have to somehow redirect audio output to the headphone jacks?
<ProbeDot> geirha ic.
<bazhang> Joelio: this is the wrong channel for Hardy discussion
<Joelio> bazhang: what is the correct one, ta
<karanga> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Polishpaul> ouch.. i found the headphone switch...
<bazhang> Joelio: you can scroll up a few lines?
<Joelio> ta
<bastid_raZor> where would i look to see a gnome error log?
<minimec> Joelio: /join #ubunutu+1  ;)
<hischild> ProbeDot_, afaik VPN allows you to connect to your local network via internet and gain a local ip using it, thus granting you local access to your network
<Damie> can you download the html document and read them off line
<bazhang> Damie: including all the links, or only that one page
<Damie> all links
<zod_> is it any mediacenter in Linux (ubuntu 7.10) simular to the microsoft mediacenter?
<ProbeDot_> geirha i never used vpn before. need guidance
<jordi_ubuntu> hi, my english is bad, any person speak spanish
<ere4si> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jordi_ubuntu> thank you
<ere4si> k
<smokeyd> hey people. Which browser is still quite good on Ubuntu but a littlebit lighter than firefox?
<ere4si> epiphany smokeyd
<smokeyd> ok, thanks ere4si
<ProbeDot_> geirha i never used vpn before. need guidance, i use centos
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> !topic | ProbeDot_
<ubotu> ProbeDot_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bazhang> ProbeDot_: how does ubuntu enter into this?
<dennis-> hey folks
<geirha> ProbeDot_: I don't have much experience with setting up vpn myself, mostly just from the client side. Have a read at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vpn
<ProbeDot_> geirha ic.. ok
<ProbeDot_> geirha thanks!:)
<sureshot> hey what is the paths to extensions dirfor the loadable extensions that one should use in php.ini
<cpk1> anyone ever use ebox and know if the firewall tools with it are adequeate enough to run as a router or if it can be configured to work with shorewall?
<ProbeDot_> geirha pm?
<sureshot> where the php extensions(modules) reside?
<dennis-> what is the easiest way to upgrade vom dapper to gutsy?
<dennis-> do it the dapper->edgy->feisty->gutsy way, or just go from dapper to gutsy?
<sureshot> the etc is only for config files i think and in php dir there is just some config-files
<sureshot> where is the programm folder?
<bazhang> dennis-: wait a few weeks and do a straight shot from dapper to Hardy
<Frogzoo> dennis-: reinstall
<Frogzoo> ok, bazhang's idea's better
<bazhang> dennis-: LTS to LTS in one easy step ;]
<bastid_raZor> bazhang; nice, glad to hear they got the LTS to LTS working
<benpicco> htop
<benpicco> oops
<bazhang> bastid_raZor: I almost want to go back to dapper just to do it ;]
<dennis-> is it problematic to go from dapper to gutsy?
<sureshot> i need to have a path in php.ini for loadable extensions anyone know where they are?
<bazhang> dennis-: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<sureshot> or could be ?
<bastid_raZor> bazhang; heh..masocist
<dennis-> bazhang: no
<bazhang> bastid_raZor: haha
<bazhang> dennis-: then roll up your sleeves for a very long upgrade process ;]
<dennis-> bazhang: what would be the difficulties?
<baudelaire> upgrading what?
<ichat> sureshot:  - google  it   my best gues would be something like  /usr/lib/php  (or something)
<spaww> hi all
<dennis-> bazhang: dapper -> gutsy
<dennis-> oops
<baudelaire> ah
<dennis-> baudelaire: dapper -> gutsy
<all> hi spaww
<spaww> someone have a comparation of ubuntu server and redhat ?
<bazhang> dennis-: alternately you could just back up your home elsewhere and reinstall straight from gutsy then copy home over again
<sureshot> ichat: oki is programfiles under lib usually ?
<spaww> i need to justify the utilization of this SO in my servers (firewall / dns / basic services)
<prince_jammys> !filesystem | sureshot
<ubotu> sureshot: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<bazhang> spaww: centos/red hat and ubuntu-server? there is a guide called the perfect server, let me get you a link
<baudelaire> I hope they iron out a lot of the hardy heron bugs -- i know it's stilll alpha but i tried it this past weekend and it was painful. :-)  I must say though:  Gutsy is heavenly
<ichat> ubotu tnx for the link i was about to post that
<bazhang> ichat he's a bot ;]
<ichat> whoops lol
<sureshot> ichat: i tried google it and no result and in lib i cant find php
<prince_jammys> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<boss> does any one have rapid share premium account???
<bazhang> boss wrong channel for that
<orchid`> im having sisues with flash. im able to watch youtube videos, but no other videos from itnernet sources. i am able to view msot media on my computer, i.e. stuff from the ent doesnt work but stuff on my hard drive does. any solutions?
<prince_jammys> yeah, really
<spaww> bazhang: yes, you have a link with this ?
<bazhang> spaww just a sec, getting it..
<spaww> bazhang: tkz
<bazhang> http://rootprompt.org/article.php3?article=11304 and http://howtoforge.com/perfect_server_centos4.5 spaww
<sureshot> prince_jammy: where in filesystem is php extension? in etc its only config-files for php
<Polishpaul> does anyone know the name of the desktop effect, where if you mouse to a corner, all open windows back up to background for preview?
<boss> bazhang: let me please know the channel to ask??
<bazhang> boss no idea sorry
<spaww> bazhang: very thank you
<baudelaire> Has anyone had luck with Java on 64bit gutsy firefox?  i've installed it with automatix, and it doesn't work-- displays a gray box and nothing else.  on a similar note, flash works perfectly
<bazhang> Polishpaul: scale iirc
<prince_jammys> sureshot: i don't know. it's probably a library
<prince_jammys> sureshot: what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> Polishpaul: they would know for sure in #compiz-fusion though
<Polishpaul> doh.. yeah
<bazhang> baudelaire: automatix. uh oh.
<baudelaire> that doesn't sound good... what's wrong with that?
<sureshot> prince_jammy: cant find anything in lib, im trying to make a path in php.ini so it can load extensions(modules)
<prince_jammys> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<balachmar> Hi, I'm trying to compile Qosmic but I get the following error:
<balachmar> Project ERROR: qosmic requires Qt >=4.3
<balachmar> error while running qmake
<bazhang> baudelaire: may as well back up now and reinstall
<balachmar> But as far as I know I do have Qt4.3 installed as well as the dev stuff
<baudelaire> wow, why is that?  isn't that too harsh?
<bazhang> baudelaire: automatix is ubuntu killer #1
<baudelaire> damn
<baudelaire> can you explain further?  this is a temporary install anyway luckily...
<prince_jammys> baudelaire: there's an explanation in the link above
<baudelaire> oh i see
<spaww> bazhang: you have some link with comparation between centos/red and ubuntu ? I ask this because my boss like to use oracle "Unbrekable" Linux (based on red hat) and we don't have support to updates on this SO... and I like to use ubuntu server... but I need to say: "look here... the ubuntu server is a good option because.... "
<prince_jammys> baudelaire: bad implementation of a good idea
<bazhang> hang on spaww let me check
<baudelaire> WorksForMe?  Interesting philosophy --- I like it
<bazhang> http://www.layeredtech.com/dedicated-servers/linux-server.php spaww this might have something
<bod_> hey guys, bazhang hey,.,.anyway whenever i try to download the svg image from -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Firefox-logo.svg -- it tries to save as image.svg.png   why?
<cpk1> spaww: well when it comes down to it both redhat and ubuntu will be using the same tools for what you want (iptables for firewall and bind for dns...)
<sureshot> prince: i cant look into var/lib/php5 could it be in there, it says i dont have permission
<spaww> bazhang: tkz
<baudelaire> This still begs the question, is it possible or recommended to install java to work with firefox in gutsy64?
<ima-n00b> hey all, does anyone know what directories firefox writes to?
<ima-n00b> other than firefox and .mozilla
<spaww> cpk1: yes, i know... for me ubuntu is a very good option... buuut... boss is the boss kkkk... and need a paper with "ubuntu is secure... like red hat"
<prince_jammys> sureshot: i don't know about php extensions, but you can look in the directory using sudo
<bazhang> spaww hope that was what you needed
<ichat>  brb - switching pc - to laptop, -  getting ready to testdrive ubuntu with  accesibilitie options :)
<isos_> join /##php
<bod_> isos_, /j ##php
<Mojo> lol
<bod_> !lol | Mojo
<ubotu> Mojo: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sureshot> prince_ how do i look there with sudo?
<prince_jammys> sureshot: sudo ls /var/lib/php5
<ArthurArchnix> spaww: centos is a debranded RedHat, so you should have a problem there. Why not just use debian etch? it has better integration with Bastille, and papers are available to discuss the hardening of the system, like CIS Debian Benchmark
<sureshot> prince oki ty what does ls mean?
<ArthurArchnix> shouldn't*
<prince_jammys> sureshot: list
<prince_jammys> sureshot: "display a file" or "display the contents of directory"
<sureshot> prince:i see, but php.ini have access to it i right and i just add path
<sureshot> prince: is there command for that to display?
<prince_jammys> sureshot: display what?
<prince_jammys> sureshot: there has to be a guide out there somewhere, so you don't have to be fishing around in your system trying to find files
<sureshot> prince: yep ur right ls didnt help i still cant look
<Zampaktu> hi, i have a new machine where i have installed Ubuntu 7.10 server for AMD 64, but it still only sees 3.2 gigs of ram, how can i check if i am really running in 64 bit mode?
<prince_jammys> sureshot: if you describe exactly what you are trying to do, maybe i can help you find a guide on the internet
<odder> Zampaktu: try uname
<Frogzoo> Zampaktu: lsb_release -a
<khalid> hi, how can i map a network drive om my ubuntu ?
<Zampaktu> u name -r only shows: 2.6.22-14-server
<sureshot> prince: im trying to add a path in php.ini (that i can open) path to extension_dir(modules)  ; Directory in which the loadable extensions (modules) reside.
<pajamian> khalid: you mean to just access a network share from nautilus or mount it to use it in applications?
<Pici> Zampaktu: uname -a will show your arch
<bazhang> Zampaktu: what about lsb_release -a
<Zampaktu> FrancoGG: no lsb modules available, then it says i am running gutsy, no 32/46 bit
<khalid> thanks
<khalid> i'll try that
<prince_jammys> sureshot: and you tried adding the path to the php.ini file?
<prince_jammys> sureshot: is that the file you are looking for?
<Zampaktu> OK, uname -a shows i am running X86_64, but why does it still not see my 4 gigs of ram?
<sureshot> prince_ i cant find the extension_dir = "c:\PHP\ext" that look like that in windows
<Pici> Zampaktu: Does your BIOS see all 4gb?
<khalid> i mean mount it to use it in applaications
<Zampaktu> Pici: my bios see all the ram
<sureshot> so if i only could find the directory where php/ext is
<prince_jammys> sureshot: you looked in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ?
<Pici> Zampaktu: Where are you looking in Ubuntu where you only see 3.2gb?
<nyar88> Zampaktu: A guess, is your video card sharing some of the ram?
<ArthurArchnix> Zampaktu: How did you determine that it's only see.... dang.
<insanerp> my keyboard appears to still be in a french layout after i setup xserver-xorg for a us keyboard...any ideas how to fix this?
<pajamian> khalid: you need to install the smbfs package
<sureshot> prince_ yes that php.ini file it is im trying to change
 * atoponce has 4GB installed with onel 3.8 visible
<Zampaktu> Pici: cat /proc/meminfo
<atoponce> s/onel/only/
<pajamian> khalid: and you can use that to mount samba shares off a windows computer
<khalid> thanks for the answer
<Dr_willis> atoponce,  you refering to system memory?
<Zampaktu> ArthurArchnix: i have taken a look at th /proc/meminfo file
<sureshot> prince_under path and directries there is a line
<atoponce> Dr_willis, total physical ram
<Oberon> Hi, I'm having some trouble with compiling rtorrent. http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4771670.html?sid=e5c6e6e233f52b0b11f2168e54cb7e82 describes the error, but i can't seem to solve the problem
<Dr_willis> atoponce,  thats common on many machines with exactly 4 gb of ram - on a 32bit OS.
<sureshot> the line that says Directory in which the loadable extensions (modules) reside
<atoponce> /proc/meminfo shows 3.97 actually. hmmm
<atoponce> yeah. i'm not too worried
<atoponce> htop shows the 3.88 GB btw
<prince_jammys> sureshot:
<prince_jammys> ; Directory in which the loadable extensions (modules) reside.
<prince_jammys> ; extension_dir = "./"
<zod_> is it any point to get an antivirus prog for Ubuntu, if yes which one?
<sureshot> yes exactly
<insanerp> anyone know anything about keyboard layouts?
<pajamian> atoponce: do you have on-board video that uses shared memory?
<atoponce> insanerp, sure
<atoponce> pajamian, yes
<pajamian> atoponce: that's where the rest of the memory is going, then
<sureshot> in windows it look like that extension_dir = "c:\PHP\ext"  easy to find
<atoponce> pajamian, naturally
<imaginativeone> hey everyone...
<Dr_willis> other devices can also subtract from that 4 gb total. since its a 4gb of total addressable space  issue.
<sureshot> but in Ubuntu?
<insanerp> i installed ubuntu server and my keyboard's in french
<Dr_willis>  Not just video cards.
<imaginativeone> I'm trying to install Parallels Workstation, but it's rejecting me
<insanerp> when i set it up as US
<atoponce> insanerp, do you have X installed
<insanerp> yes
<imaginativeone> it needs "libc6" to be set up
<atoponce> insanerp, what are you using to set your keyboard to US?
<insanerp> xserver-xorg
<zod_> Which antivirus is good for ubuntu?
<atoponce> insanerp, what's the command your are running?
<IndyGunFreak> !antivirus | zod_
<ubotu> zod_: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Dr_willis> zod_,  why do you think you need one. :)
<insanerp> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> clamav is you must zod_
<bazhang> err if
<atoponce> insanerp, setxkbmap us
<atoponce> that'll set the X keyboard layout. to set the console keyboard layout:
<atoponce> dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<insanerp> thank you
<insanerp> i'll give them a try
<atoponce> (yes, i think it's lame that it has to be done twice. we need a system-config-keyboard)
<a[2121]e> any one know about webcam in pidgin messenger?
<ArthurArchnix> insanerp: mais oui, you can accseezz the keyboard setups through your menuez. >preferences >keyboardz
<zod_> never mind that antivirus then, i have been in the Windows world too long, good that i finally got Linux HELL YEA LINUX
<atoponce> insanerp, np
<imaginativeone> anyone install parallels?
<imaginativeone> or any other virtualization program?
<atoponce> ArthurArchnix, that just sets it for your session, and not system-wide
<insanerp> ArthurArchnix: i tried that, it didn't seem to change anything
<Odd-rationale> imaginativeone: I use virtualbox
<n2diy> atoponce: loadkeys might work?
<imaginativeone> OddRationale: how do you like it?
<haha> how many people, wow
<Odd-rationale> imaginativeone: Really good. Highly reccomended
<atoponce> n2diy, never had much luck with that actually
<bazhang> imaginativeone: also vmware-server
<n2diy> atoponce: me neither. :/
<imaginativeone> OddRationale: Thanks for the tip
<Odd-rationale> imaginativeone: np
 * atoponce misses his irssi. this xchat tab completion is driving me batty
<Zampaktu> ArthurArchnix: do you have any idea as to why my machine inly sees 3.2 gigs of ram instead of 4
<imaginativeone> OddRationale: how do I run it, once installed?
<imaginativeone> I would like to have it in my Applications list
<Odd-rationale> imaginativeone: System Tools
<bazhang> lancerocke you around?
<prince_jammys> sureshot: look in usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/
<Dr_willis> Zampaktu,  on a 32bit system - there can be hardware and other limitations.   I read up on it once. theres a lot of  little things the can be  making some of the ram not addressable.
<prince_jammys> sureshot: /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/
<Odd-rationale> imaginativeone: You'll have to add yourself to the vbox user group and log back in for that change to take effect.
<sureshot> prince : oki will check
<Zampaktu> Dr_willis: thanks, i have found the answer in a forum:   hanks. I see this when booting the computer in the first screen:
<Zampaktu> Memory consumed by system resources: 898 MB System RAM
<Zampaktu> So I think there it is the answer. Also saw this in the DELL faqs:
<Zampaktu> BIOS must reserve some address space below 4GB for PCI devices such as RAID controllers, SCSI controllers, NICs, etc. RAID controllers in particular may request and be given 256MB each. This is address space that would normally be occupied by RAM, but instead is used by PCI devices.
<Zampaktu> RAM addresses start at 0 and grow up. PCI device addresses start at 4GB and grow down. As long as there is no overlap, the OS will see all available RAM and make use of it. If there is overlap, the PCI devices win, and that RAM is not made available to the OS.
<FloodBot1> Zampaktu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zampaktu> This is working as designed per PCI, BIOS, and system chipset specifications.
<Dr_willis> Zampaktu,  Bingo - You figured it out.  :)
<bazhang> Zampaktu: thanks for sharing ;]
<Dr_willis> Likei said hardware limitations :)
<atoponce> at what point in pasting does FloodBot1 get cranky?
<ubuntu> has there been any updates since 7.10?
<faisal_d> next one is 8.04.. due late next month
<atoponce> ubuntu, yes. security and bug fixes
<bod_> how can i convert a .svg to .png ? i tried a util online but it didnt work,.,.any ideas guys?
<Oberon> Hi, I'm having some trouble with compiling rtorrent. http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4771670.html?sid=e5c6e6e233f52b0b11f2168e54cb7e82 describes the error, but i can't seem to solve the problem> :(
<shujin2> Got a problem with ndiswrapper in ubuntu... I got the iwlist scan working but I can't set the essid
<atoponce> bod_, open it in gimp. save as png
<bazhang> atoponce more than two lines
<ubuntu> ok i am running live disk, wanting to possably install, last time i trouble with support on nvidia 8700 card is that fixed?
<sureshot> prince there is just some files that ends with so like this mysql.so in windows there are many .dll files but i dont know what similar files in ubuntu is?
<nyar88> bod_: imagemagick supposedly works svg to png also
<bod_> atoponce, gimp screws the .svg when opening it, in gimp it looks nothing like what it looked like in inkscape
<atoponce> ubuntu, i don't know. what was the issue?
<bazhang> ubuntu the new driver covers that card
<bod_> nyar88, is there a gui for imagemagick?
<n2diy> I'm helping a friend put audio files on is Motorola i880 cell phone. I can read and write to the card with no problems, once the Dapper sees that card. The problem is, it takes hours for Dapper to find the card in my reader. It is a standard Sandisk 256m card, Ideas?
<ubuntu> ok was wondering if i still have to configure x
<atoponce> bod_, no
<bod_> damn,.,.whats the imagemagick channel?
<sureshot> prince: have you seen some php.in file using that path or?
<nyar88> bod_: not that i'm aware of, but it's easy to use. convert file.svg filename.png
<bod_> oh,. ok il try,.,.ty
<Pici> bod_: Inkscape and save as raster as well.
<prince_jammys> bod_: convert filename.svg filename.png  (but there's got to be a flag so you get a transparent background
<atoponce> bod_, #imagemagick and ##imagemagick
<bod_> cheers guys,.,.
<bod_> Pici, what do you mean?
<prince_jammys> bod_: inkscape can export svg to png
<Pici> bod_: raster = not vector, I think Inkscape can export as png if you want, unless you're planning on doing some sort of batch thing, which imagemagick would be better for
<sureshot> prince:im trying to run a webshop and to have that going some extensions must be loaded but where:(
<prince_jammys> bod_: the above command (convert mypic.svg  mypic.png) also works, but you don't get a transparent background
<bod_> Pici, prince_jammys i wanna make pretty pictures thats all,.,. how do i export something,. and how do i keep the transparent background?
<Pici> bod_: I dont have it in front of me, but I believe the option is somewhere in the File menu
<ArthurArchnix> bod_: Simpler to convert, not worry about background, open in Gimp and colour to alpha
<prince_jammys> bod_: look in inkscape, there's "export bitmap" or something like that. as far as the command, i don't know
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, ahh,. the sound of things flying over my head,.,.lol,.,. whats colour to alpha?
<Ezicc> ok, need a bit of help getting fstab not to make my sys freak out on restart, any one able to help?
<bod_> prince,_ty i found the export thing and it works,.,.wow,. cheers guys,.,.
<ubuntu> any tips or advise be for installing ubuntu? i am using a shuttle sn27p2 model
<bazhang> ubuntu run the livecd first and see how it plays with your wireless etc
<n2diy> I'm helping a friend put audio files on is Motorola i880 cell phone. I can read and write to the card with no problems, once the Dapper sees that card. The problem is, it takes hours for Dapper to find the card in my reader. It is a standard Sandisk SD 256m card, Ideas?
<Laruft> hi, does anyone know how to completely wipe the drive and all partition info and reset the mbr ?   Basically I have dual booting xp/ubuntu and wish to re-install xp but cannot do so.  wiped xp partition but even that doesn't work - xp install just seems to hang..  so I want to get rid of everytrhing now
<ubuntu> bazhang am using live cd now and am wired
<ArthurArchnix> I think I'm going crazy. My ubuntu machine is speaking to me.
<ingo> i see no way to get gutsy mount my usb-landisk via fstab :-(
<bazhang> ubuntu this is a laptop right?
<bod_> Laruft, ALARM!!!! dont install xp second,. unless you wanna faff with GRUB for hours!!
<ubuntu> no its a shuttle xpc model sn27p2 with a xfx 8700 gt oc g card
<Laruft> bod, i had it working ok. i had multi-xp installs via hyperos  and THEN i installed ubuntu.. it's now I'm messing around re-installing xp when probs occur
<ArthurArchnix> Laruft: Download dban and flatten disk with simplyoverwrite, or use gparted live cd
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, oh that's normal ... my laptop speaks to me as well ... it even listens to me =)
<imaginativeone> how do I fix: VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE? on VirtualBox?
<basti> Laruft: reinstalling grub is no problem at all. it will take you five minutes
<bazhang> ubuntu and is there a restricted driver manager with drivers for that video card?
<hischild> bod_, if you use supergrub, you can fix that in just a few minutes =)
<Gothfunc> can anyone recommend a solid cable modem router?
<ubuntu> good question i will look bazhang brb
<Ezicc> anything by linksys
<kestir> imaginativeone: try virtualbox support
<bazhang> Gothfunc: asus
<imaginativeone> The motorola I got from Comast is okay...
<imaginativeone> thanks kestir
<bod_> hischild, 1 machine in house,. 2 screwed os's no internet, no spare cd's no downloading the super grub disc,.,.;~)
<ingo> please help me! : how can i mount a external usb-landisk via /etc/fstab with read/write-permission for my normal user ??? i tried to label it - but no success @ all :-(
<ubuntu> bazhang: it says there is but not in use rite now
<hischild> bod_, if i'm correct there's a way to use supergrub from windows without burning
<prince_jammys> sureshot: what are the names of these extensions?
<Ezicc> ok, so I can get my windows network share to mount ok, but... when i edit /etc/fstab on restart ubuntu freaks out, can someone confirm if i've got the right entry?
<bod_> hischild, 2 screwed os's,. 1 ubuntu 1 windows,. grub dead so cannot boot windows
<n2diy> bod_: wrong recipe, start with two boxes, one for testing.
<bod_> n2diy, i did,. thought i was a chef then turned out i was a housewife
<bazhang> ubuntu ah okay; then should be allright--sometimes with newer cards/drivers you might get dropped into a shell instead of the gui, at which point you want to reconfigure the xserver
<hischild> bod_, if you (re)install windows you can boot windows .. ?
<Gothfunc> Ezicc: i have linksys at the moment (wrt54gs), but it's not working correctly and really i'd like to get something more powerful.  any particular model?
<n2diy> bod_: same thing no?
<sureshot> prince: in windows  one of the 45 extensions in the /ext is php_mysql.dll
<bod_> hischild, loosing all my windows info....
<Gothfunc> bazhang: asus over    linksys?
<ubuntu> bazhang: ah so still having to configure x then gatcha
<Ezicc> Gothfunc: define "not working correctly"?
<Laruft> Gothfunc, u tried the diff firmware? I use hyperwrt+thibor15c
<bod_> n2diy, no,.lol,. i thought i had enough know-how to be confident with 1 box, sold the other then screwed things up
<bazhang> Gothfunc: you want something with multiple ethernet ports and wireless and a usb port for using as a torrent box--then the asus is the one
<prince_jammys> sureshot: you can install the mysql extension through apt, and it should be configured automatically
<zod_> any one know where to get an good list of non-official Linux Games? please tell :)
<bod_> non-official? theres official games?
<hischild> bod_, not if you tell windows not to do anything to the file system and then give it an alternate dir to install to (for example, c:/win2)_
<zod_> well not all the tux games, like fps or something
<prince_jammys> !info php5-mysql | sureshot
<sureshot> prince: yeah sure but it probably is about 44 more extensions in there
<ubuntu> bazhang thank you for your time am closing out good day
<bazhang> ubuntu: you might want to write this down just in case; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> sureshot: php5-mysql (source: php5): MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<bod_> hischild, didnt work,.,. mbr was on ubuntu hard drive,. windows didnt touch it then couldnt boot
<Gothfunc> Ezicc, Laruft: i've tried the official firmwares.  not working correctly as in cutting out when there is a   lot of traffic.  happens mostly when i download torrents on a windows machine and sometimes on linux
<ubuntu> ok got it
<n2diy> bod_: ok on that. I have four boxes here, when things go bad, and only one is working, I start to get worried.
<bazhang> ubuntu come on back if you have any issues ;]
<Gothfunc> Laruft: is that alternate firmware?
<ubuntu> bazhang tks
<Laruft> gothfunc yes
<bazhang> ;]
<Gothfunc> Laruft: looking now :)
<hischild> bod_, hmm .... but ... what are you working on now? ..
<bod_> n2diy, lol,. i have 1 box, three months experience and a big hammer,.,. things rarely go wrong,. but when they do it gets messy
<zod_> is it normal that Ubuntu sometimes hang up, and u cant do nothing at all?
<white_eagle> will hardy ship with gnome 2.22?
<Gothfunc> bazhang: usb for torrent box?  how does that work?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that white_eagle
<Odd-rationale> white_eagle: Yes, of course
<sureshot> prince: sorry im new to ubuntu the !info php5-mysl where do i look for that
<Dr_willis> zod_,  ive rarely seen that happen.  - you can alwyas try 'ssh'ing into the box and see what crashed. Video drivers are often the main problem.
<white_eagle> Odd-rationale: and will it be available as an update to gutsy?
<Ezicc> bazhang: could you check an fstab entry for me?
<bazhang> Gothfunc: you turn off your computer and plugin a drive to it and it keeps running--pretty nifty for getting nightly builds of various distros
<bod_> hischild, oh i fixed it,.,. went to my sisters, stole her computer, added my gard drives,.,. somehow (following a million online windows tuto's) fixed something and got windows to boot,. allowing me to back it up, then get the super disk,.,.
<Esaj> help, I just was in the middle of updating hardy and I got some weird malloc errors...
<atoponce> white_eagle, no
<zod_> oki tnx, Dr_willis
<white_eagle> what about gnome 2.20
<n2diy> bod_: roger that, I've worn out a couple of big hammers since 1999. But it has been worth it.
<atoponce> white_eagle, maybe under the backports
<Odd-rationale> white_eagle: Hardy will. Don't know about gnome 2.22
<Esaj> and now I can't log in any more, has anyone else encountered this?
<prince_jammys> sureshot: you can install using "synaptic" in your system->admin menu, or type " sudo apt-get install php5-mysql " and then restart apache
<bazhang> !ot | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hischild> bod_, lol ... i thought you were still havin the trouble ... but yeah .. sometimes a sis is oh so usefull ;-)
<atoponce> white_eagle, gnome 2.20 is currently running in gutsy
<Gothfunc> bazhang: it runs torrent software on the router?
<white_eagle> oh, I forgot
<white_eagle> :)
<white_eagle> thought of 2.18
<bazhang> Gothfunc: aye
<white_eagle> thanks
<zod_> is it any new gnome out?, i got the gnome that follows the ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> I had my Linksys NSLU2 working as a torrent downloader. :)
<Gothfunc> bazhang: sounds pretty cool :)
<white_eagle> zod_: it is out, but it isn't available as an update
<bod_> n2diy, definately,.,. hischild, yer, but i had to beg her to let me borow her machine,.,.
<sureshot> prince_ i have installed php and mysl its just the extensions i need path too
<insanerp> anyone know how to install X if when you do sudo apt-get install xorg it says 'couldn't find package xorg'?
<atoponce> white_eagle, keep an eye on packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ if you want to see what will be included with that release
<prince_jammys> sureshot: you can use the "synaptic" application to search for extensions, then "mark for installation" and have them downloaded and installed automatically
<bazhang> Ezicc: well you can pastebin it; the people with brains in here (not me) can likely help though I will look too ;]
<white_eagle> zod_: see this http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22 hope it helps
<zod_> ah kk tnx white_eagle
<kitche> insanerp: try xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> insanerp,   thats proerly not the proper name of the package.
<Dr_willis> !find xorg
<ubotu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-input-all (and 89 others)
<white_eagle> np
<Laruft> ok i'm using gparted on live cd and my hard drive ubuntu partitions appear locked and i cannot remove
<n2diy> bod_:  are you working on a Dell box?
<Ezicc> bazhang: pastebin?
<bazhang> white_eagle: or just go to that channel ;]
<insanerp> oh
<prince_jammys> sureshot: use my full name in your messages, or they get lost. use the tab key to autocomplete the name after typing the first few characters: princ(tab key)
<bod_> n2diy, no, built it
<insanerp> is xserver-xorg the X environment for servers?
<NeT_DeMoN_> !pastebin | ez
<ubotu> ez: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> insanerp,   You may want to install 'ubuntu-desktop' for a full desktop system with X and widnow managers and so forth.
<NeT_DeMoN_> oops
<imaginativeone> how do I get to su?
<insanerp> yeah i know
<white_eagle> bazhang: to #ubuntu+1?
<Pici> !sudo | imaginativeone
<ubotu> imaginativeone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> insanerp: for x period
<white_eagle> bazhang: :)
<NeT_DeMoN_> !pastebin > Ezicc
<insanerp> ahh ok
<imaginativeone> thanks
<d0tk0m> use 'sudo'
<n2diy> bod_: cool, I do the same thing. Could the HD have come from a Dell box? Dell puts a hidden partition on the HD that will drive you nuts.
<insanerp> thank you
<Dr_willis> imaginativeone,  try 'sudo -s' or sudo -i for a shell
 * bod_ hopes in times to come we will be able to communicate 100% with factoids
<prince_jammys> sureshot: i *think* the extensions are in /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/ (for example, the mysql extension will be listed as mysql.so)
<white_eagle> bye
<prince_jammys> sureshot: you're not trying to copy dll files into ubuntu, are you?
<atoponce> sudo -i would be preferred over sudo -s
<bazhang> me hopes that bod_ will not become bot_
<bod_> n2diy, no, i bought the hd,.
<sureshot> prince_jammys:oki np:) i think the extensions should be installed but maybe its dirrefent on ubuntu?
 * bod_ will be the ultimate bot,. ubotu watch your back!!!
<bod_> n2diy, whats the hidden partition for?
<prince_jammys> sureshot: it is. dlls are windows files
<NeT_DeMoN_> bod_: you can never replace ubotu!
<NeT_DeMoN_> :P
<NeT_DeMoN_> n2diy: like wubi?
<n2diy> bod_: ok, and you want to wipe the hard drive? The hidden partition is for Dell, no use to anybody else.
<bod_> NeT_DeMoN_, thats what you think!!! im creating a databse with factoids for every possible phrase,.,.will take 3 years to compile though
<Odd-rationale> n2diy: Even ubuntu dell has that partition?
<bod_> n2diy, i dont want to format anything?
<NeT_DeMoN_> bod_: i can not have this conversation with you unless you go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<n2diy> Odd-rationale: I don't know about that?
<pppZero> can anyone tell me why message filters in evolution are so slow?
<n2diy> bod_: ok, so you need to save your stuff?
<DDoS> just wanted to say how much this shareware (parallels) in the ubuntu repos bugs me
<bod_> n2diy, no,.,. i have already solved the problem,.,.was just sharing my experience
<Odd-rationale> n2diy: ok. just curious...
<DDoS> if this is going on, i quit ubuntu support in some forums and change to debian
<bazhang> DDoS: yeah better to use virtualbox or vmware-server
<DDoS> i dont want ubuntu to be the m$-linux
<atoponce> DDoS, what's bothering you?
<n2diy> bod_: that's cool, what was the fix?
<sureshot> prince_jammys: of course not:p i know its different here
<ArthurArchnix> "Do what I say or the ubuntu disc gets it"
<bazhang> DDoS: Suse has that already ;]
<ArthurArchnix> Needs to be a factoid
<n2diy> Odd-rationale: roger, I trash pick boxes, and have run into that in the past, but not with any "new" Dell boxes.
<DDoS> atoponce shareware is windows sh**
<bod_> n2diy, i invented 500 new swear words and alot of types of migraines then one day doing the same thing i tried 10 times before,. it just worked
<atoponce> DDoS, then don't install it?
<Ezicc> hi all - please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59468/
<sureshot> prince_jammys: have to get some lunch now, be back later but ty for the help
<ConstyXIV> how do you get the ubuntu RDP client out of fullscreen?
<ArthurArchnix> DDoS: Go write up a spec and post to launchpad, or take it to offtopic.
<DDoS> atoponce its not about installing
<Esaj> anyone else having trouble with malloc errors in hardy?  I guess you wouldn't be on this channel if you were...
<prince_jammys> sureshot: you're welcome. i'm pretty ignorant when it comes to that topic
<n2diy> bod_: roger on "debug X 10"
<atoponce> DDoS, then what is it about?
<bazhang> DDoS: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DDoS> arthurarchnix offtopic channel pls
<ConstyXIV> Esaj, i'd go to #ubuntu+1
<ArthurArchnix> DDoS: There's also that new ideastorm thing for ubuntu... you might want to post there.
<DDoS> k
<prince_jammys> !brainstorm | DDoS
<DDoS> thx
<ubotu> DDoS: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<bod_> n2diy, yer
<bod_> ;~)
<ArthurArchnix> thanks prince_jammys
<Dr_willis> I would like to apt-get install  comercial games. :)  but theres not a lot to get...
<NeT_DeMoN_> Ezicc: that really wasnt worth a pastebin post
<Esaj> ConstyXIV, thank you!
<Ezicc> that's what i thought, but hey, lol
<prince_jammys> sudo apt-get install microsoft_office
<bazhang> err remove
<NeT_DeMoN_> !away | demon_spork|AFK
<ubotu> demon_spork|AFK: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<prince_jammys> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<prince_jammys> an extra 5 lines
<d0tk0m> hey peeps, any tips on updating the kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> d0tk0m, Just do the regular updates...
 * Dr_willis agrees with Jack_Sparrow 
<n2diy> bod_: Are you familiar with the DOS Debug rountine? It would be nice to know how to do it with linux?
<d0tk0m> I'm worried for the latest nvidia drivers i have installed tho.
<kaxi> when i do a normal gutsy ubuntu install the system picks up when i insert a camera, or usb stick and mounts it. i installed a minimal ubuntu system and don't get that. what components do i need to add for that to work?
<carrera> Greetings!
<ygor> Hello Guys. well im trying to see my limewire folder at winxp..my nautilus freeze .. and if i force an closing..my desktop got out of icons..and i cant do anything on my gutsy..does any1 know what is that?
<carrera> Gutsy keeps shutting down my P4 3.20 GHz laptop
<n2diy> kaxi: hotswap?
<carrera> which log should I look in?
<kaxi> n2diy is that it? thanks. i'll give it a shot
<d0tk0m> I'm worried for the latest nvidia drivers i have installed tho when I update the kernel.
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Perhaps dmesg
<d0tk0m> whats the safest move?
<bod_> n2diy, that depends,.,. dos has changed with every distro,.,. win xp dos is different to win 98 dos,. and orig dos,. and disk repair mode has limited dos,. DOS was written by a college student bulied into giving it to microsoft,. who is owned by billy who went to school with the creator of apple who is allergic to fruits which grow on trees,.
<n2diy> kaxi: not sure, but that's a start.
<carrera> hi Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Not quite awake yet.. but yes goodmorning..
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, I pasted my menu.lst but u were logged off
<Ezicc> NeT_DeMoN_:  any ideas where my fstab entry is failing?
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, where do u live?
<NeT_DeMoN_> Ezicc: dont ask me im still learning about ubuntu :P
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Calif
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, what time do u have?
<Ezicc> NeT_DeMoN_: ah, K lol
<n2diy> bod_: ok!? :) That's why I dicthed M$ in 1998.
<bod_> n2diy, btw, thats all true
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, 5:24am
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, must be early morning there
<NeT_DeMoN_> !lol | Ezicc
<ubotu> Ezicc: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<NeT_DeMoN_> :P
<pppZero> d0tk0m, nvidia drivers are just modules, install them though synaptic, reboot, and they should be loaded, the actual kernel shouldnt matter as long as its relatively new
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, it's 3:54 pm here
<Ezicc> I can successfully mount my networkshare using the following:
<Ezicc> sudo mount.cifs //demysserver/documents /J -o credentials=~/.smbpass
<Ezicc> however, the fstab entry causes ubuntu to freak out when I restart, once i manage to get ubuntu to start the network share hasn't been re-mounted.
<Ezicc> fstab entry:
<Ezicc> //demysserver/documents /J cifs credentials=home/support/.smbpass 0 2
<bod_> !paste
<FloodBot1> Ezicc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n2diy> bod_: Not exactly, Billy was a college dropout, who bought DOS, and THEN created M$.
<d0tk0m> pppZero
<bod_> n2diy, not really,.,. he never paid a penny for the building blocks of dos (written byu a college student he went to college with)
<ubuntuuu> Hello, I'm a pretty new Ubuntu-user and I'm used to mirc. Can anyone suggest alittle "heavier" irc-client for Ubuntu then Pidgin? =)
<d0tk0m> pppZero, so it shouldn't matter that I already have the latest installed... I should be able to install the new kernel over the top of them and all will be well?
<pajamian> ubuntuuu: xchat
<pppZero> ubuntuuu, xchat (not xchat-gnome though, its strange)
<gradetwo> ubuntuuu: XChat
<carrera> jack-desktop, i've almost concluded that heat is the cause of my sudden shut downs
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow,
<ubuntuuu> Xchat it is then :).
<n2diy> bod_: Ok, this may have to go to #off-topic. Billy didn't go to BYU, and he paid $12,000 for DOS, as I understand it.
<pppZero> d0tk0m, you should be pretty safe, just write down the name of the package in case you get stuck at a terminal having to install them again with apt-get ;)
<NeT_DeMoN_> ubuntuuu: you could try XChat or konversation
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, n2diy   OT
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow,  i've almost concluded that heat is the cause of my sudden shut downs
<d0tk0m> cheers
<ubuntuuu> Should I use the gnome version or the regular?
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, We all thought that from the beginning..
<bazhang> ubuntuuu: gnome is the regular ;]
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, Gutsy shut down on configuring Apache
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuuu, regular
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, right, but then it speeds up my fans
<ubuntuuu> Ok, thank you =)
<ubuntuuu> hugsies
<bod_> n2diy, stop ruining my story,. it sounds better my way,.,. anyway yes if there was a util like that in ubuntu it may be usefull
<bazhang> oops ubuntuuu disregard my last comment
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, so I don't see the need for shut down
<pajamian> carrera: when was the last time you cleaned out your computer?
<ygor> Hello Guys. well im trying to access my limewire folder at winxp..but my nautilus freeze .. and if i force a closing..my desktop goes out of icons..and i cant do anything on my gutsy.so i need to restart..does any1 know what is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, NOt sure how old the lappy is... But I have half a dozen of those here that all died from overheating
<Ezicc> so, anyone able to help my fstab problems?
<ubuntuuu> Well I downloaded the Gnome one now =/,
<carrera> pajamian, good q! not sure. but I used an air gun from our workshop compressor either last year or 8 months ago
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, How about installing somthing like lmsensors so you can monitor it closer while you work
<geirha> ubuntuuu: the "gnome one" is the regular ;)
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, that's a great idea
<pajamian> carrera: first thing I would do is blow it out again, and check to make sure all the fans are working.
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, I am going to be lurking for a bit and having coffee with the wife...  back in a bit ok
<carrera> pajamian, did i tell u that this does not happen with Win XP, Fedora 6 or 8
<prince_jammys> Ezicc: is there a space in that path?
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, can i pm u?
<prince_jammys> Ezicc: never mind
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, have fun and say GM to the wife
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, but I wont answer for a bit
<pajamian> carrera: nope, and so it would seem that's not the problem, but just the same it's easy enough to clean it out and check, just pop the case open and visually observe the fans.
<n2diy> bod_: yes, someday you'll have to finish the story! :) But we've been put on notice, for now.
<bod_> ;~)
<carrera> ok, thanks pajamian
<carrera> can u guys help me with another problem
<pajamian> carrera: possibly
<Ezicc> prince_jammys: I PM'd you...
<ygor> Hello Guys. well im trying to access my limewire folder at winxp..but my nautilus freeze .(also when i try to see a .ogg file on my home user). and if i force a closing..my desktop goes out of icons..and i cant do anything on my gutsy.so i need to restart..does any1 know what is that?
<prince_jammys> Ezicc: how come your first command doesn't mention theh subdirectory /home/support and your fstab does?
<n2diy> How do you wipe a hard drive from the CLI in linux? Something like the DOS debug routine?
<geirha> ygor: well, it's odd that nautilus freezes like that. Nautilus is the program that draws the icons on the desktop, so if you hit ALT+F2 and run nautilus when the icons dissapear, they should come back
<Odd-rationale> n2diy: cfdisk ?
<carrera> I've a little home server called turbo, specs are: P4 3.2 GHz, 1 GB RAM, 2 x 200 GB WD disk
<carrera> I've always run Fedora on it 6 through 8
<imaginativeone> how do I log in as root?
<carrera> and I want to switch over to ubuntu
<carrera> but I've a problem
<ygor> geirha: yeah thats kinda strange.. i recorded a video by recordmydesktop..and when i try to see on my home folder, it freezes 2. :S
<carrera> Gutsy Server doesn't recognize my RAID config
<hischild> !root | imaginativeone
<ubotu> imaginativeone: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<carrera> pajamian, have u followed so far?
<pajamian> carrera: yep, but I can't help you with that, sorry.
<carrera> pajamian, thanks anyway dude
<n2diy> Odd-rationale: yes, that looks like it would do the job, thanks.
<Probedot_> is there a way to download virus definition files for nod32 v2.7 ?
<carrera> can anyone help me get Gutsy to recognize my RAID 0 setup?
<carrera> Fedora 8 has np
<jaek_eee> carrera, define "recognize"
<carrera> jaek_eee, i've used Fedora 6 through 8 on my little home server
<carrera> jaek_eee, it's a P4 3.2 GHz, 1 GB RAM and 2 x 200 GB HD
<carrera> jaebird, Fedora recognizes that my disks are in RAID config and sees one 400 GB disk, but ubuntu shows 2 x 200 GB disks
<carrera> jaek_eee, , Fedora recognizes that my disks are in RAID config and sees one 400 GB disk, but ubuntu shows 2 x 200 GB disks
<carrera> jaek_eee, and I need ubuntu to see my previous partitions as I have data on my /home partition that
<carrera> jaek_eee, I really want to switch to ubuntu
<carrera> jaek_eee, I even downloaded the alternate desktop CD, cause someone said it has more utils/drivers
<anacaona> hello - how do i edit the applications menu manually? i find the gui editor a bit annoying and counter-productive.
<carrera> jaek_eee, but when i clicked the Alternate option for the Server option, the iso file didn't change
<pajamian> goodnight everyone
<carrera> jaek_eee, can u help me please?
<yao_ziyua1> (08:37:40 PM) yao_ziyua1: sometimes the pc speaker "beeps",
<yao_ziyua1> (08:37:43 PM) yao_ziyua1: what does that mean?
<carrera> good night pajamian
<wers> how do I install gnome 2.22 on my gutsy :D
<carrera> pajamian, where do u live, btw?
<prince_jammys> carrera: look in .config/menus/  (it's not fun)
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyua1: Just a system notification.
<prince_jammys> carrera: in your home dir, of course
<yao_ziyua1> for what?
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyua1: Various things...
<pineapple> hi! can anyone help with Compiz? I've lost some tabs in the settings area and can't get 'em back. Right those tabs where key mapping takes place
<dns53> carrera i am in a similar situation with my raid, i have read that you need to use the alternate install and re create the raid
<Odd-rationale> is it true that ubuntu server only supports raid 1 and 5?
<Odd-rationale> according to my knowledge.
<dns53> carrera what i have read is you start the install like normal, create the raid device and at that stage it detects the raid
<yao_ziyua1> Odd-rationale: how do i know what message it is?
<lunaphyte_> i'm trying to recover an lvm config that was botched during an upgrade.  i've booted from a cd, but i don't have commands like pvs or vgs.  what can i do?
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyua1: It is usually not a message. Just like when your in a terminal and press bksp when there is nothing to erase, or something like that. You can turn it off by going to System -> Preferences -> System Beep.
<dns53> install them? you can install stuff to the ramdisk on a live cd
<yao_ziyua1> Odd-rationale: it beeps when i am not doing anything, and i use kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyua1: When you're doing nothing at all?
<yao_ziyua1> Odd-rationale: yes
<yao_ziyua1> Odd-rationale: i remember there is a setting that beeps when someone is pinging me
<talcite> hey guys, is there a proposed timeline for adding eclipse 3.3 to the repos?
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyua1: If I remember correctly you can adjust it in Kcontrol centre -> sound -> system sounds or something.
<rahuene> co jest ...
<rahuene> Zainstalowalem to wszystko ...
<ArmyMan007> hi. I need some help with my wireless card/antana see
<nikitis> Anyone know how to --bind a directory?
<nikitis> Hardlink a directory
<ArmyMan007> hi. I need some help with my wireless card/antana
<kalatian> nikitis: mount --bind /a/dir /another/dir
<kalatian> ?
<lord_nikon> im having some trouble dist-upgrading to hardy, i keep getting 403 errors for some packages.  is there anyway to fix this?
<ArmyMan007> on Xubuntu
<Dr_willis> lord_nikon,  now is a VERY VERY bad time to dist-upgrade to hardy.
<lord_nikon> oh?
<Viktorious> hi whats a music program like itunes that i can use on ubuntu to add and orgranise all my music for me like itunes
<lord_nikon> why is that
<nikitis> kalatian, word thanks, was forgetting the syntax
<nikitis> couldn't find it on google
<ArmyMan007> hi. I need some help with my wireless card/antana
<Dr_willis> lord_nikon,  look in #ubuntu+1 to see.. :) just dont do it for a week is my advice
<ArmyMan007> on Xubuntu
<ArmyMan007> hi. I need some help with my wireless card/antana on Xubuntu
<kalatian> nikitis: no problem -- just wasn't sure if that's what you wanted :)
<Dr_willis> lord_nikon,  a bug that makes the system err.. not bootable. is currently going on.
<lord_nikon> oh damn
<nikitis> kalatian, yea it is, but what's the rule with that again?  can you delete the file to break the bind?
<nikitis> or just reboot
<yao_ziyua1> Odd-rationale: now i highly suspect it is due to pidgin
<CaBa|> Viktorious: if you dont want to do complicated thing rhythmbox might be sufficient. if you like more features, use amarok
<kalatian> lord_nikon: I suspect the 403 is the package(s) that are causing trouble
<lord_nikon> kalatian: it is
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyua1: You use pidgin on kde?
<lord_nikon> well its good to know that they were broken on purpose
<yao_ziyua1> Odd-rationale: yes
<lord_nikon> :)
<fratzbc> is there a way to transfer quota's to a new server?
<kalatian> nikitis: you can use umount /the/bound/dir to unbind it
<Dr_willis> lord_nikon,  yep. thts exactly what they did  i think.
<kalatian> lord_nikon: they do that sometimes :)
<AQ_LIVE> how come that when I want to install programs some of them are grayed out? I can't install firefox for instance
<nikitis> kalatian, Gracias ;)
<Viktorious> amarok is hopeless
<lord_nikon> Viktorious: what makes you say that
<pineapple> victorious: looks like Rhythmbox helps
<Viktorious> its just not appealin at all i wanted at least i winamp or something
<ArthurArchnix> Viktorious: Unfortunately, Linux does not have a media player that requires 80MB downloads every three days and tells you what devices you are allowed to use to play it. The best that Linux has is Amarok, Exaile or Rythmbox.
<Viktorious> u just click add music and organises it awesome
<n2diy> AQ_LIVE: Could it already be installed?
<pineapple> XMMS :)
<lord_nikon> amarok > all
<AQ_LIVE> how come that when I want to install programs some of them are grayed out? I can't install firefox for instance
<CaBa|> Viktorious: amarok offers the most features. if u look for something small that looks like winamp 1.x and has even less features take xmms
<n2diy> AQ_LIVE: Could it already be installed?
<AQ_LIVE> it's not installed
<Viktorious> the new winamp is nice
<CaBa|> Viktorious: dont expect something like that from xmms :))
<ArthurArchnix> Viktorious: If you decide to go with Exaile don't use the version in the repos. The deb available from the website is more feature rich and stable.
<n2diy> AQ_LIVE: what happens when you open a terminal, and enter "firefox"?
<ArthurArchnix> Viktorious: At least, that's been my experience.
<pineapple> hey plase anyone, I asked about Compiz troubleshoot. Please
<AQ_LIVE> sadly I'm not at my linux computer right now I'm at a crapy windows pc
<egoleo> hello
<lunaphyte_> once booted in rescue mode from an install cd, how can i run commands like pvs and lvs?  they don't appear to be in the filesystem.
<orkun> hey there. remember 2 months ago my ati mobility radeon 9700 not working on gutsy. i had tried the non-restricted, the restricted and the newest official driver. compiz was either whitelistet/unsupported and only in one case could start but then resulted in a hard lock after a few seconds and the first effect. as i see driver development at amd.ati has continued and one week ago a new version has been released. did ati manage yet to write workin
<orkun> g drivers? it was a common problem 2 months ago - widely spread.
<egoleo> someone help me plse with Gutsy resolution
<orkun> 3d acceleration is 100% needed :>
<Viktorious> also im using awn but its nutin like the mac os x dock where can i find that dock
<egoleo> its still 800*600
<egoleo> how do i change that plse
<n2diy> AQ_LIVE: yes, that is sad. My guess is Firefox is installed, but your icon/menu's aren't?
<orkun> start>system>preferences>screen resolution - any entries there egoleo?
<techt0nix> where can i download Kubuntu 6.10?
<orkun> at google :)
<egoleo> yeah
<ArthurArchnix> techt0nix: Is this a server?
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  the kubuntu web site has links to mirrors that have the older versiosn.
<n2diy> ! kubuntu | techt0nix
<ubotu> techt0nix: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<orkun> so could you solve it egoleo?
<egoleo> no
<AQ_LIVE> How do i fix the problem if it's only the icons tha are missing
<Dr_willis> Ive seen where often when installing stuff,, the menus dont get updated right then. You have to log off/back on.
<Odd-rationale> Why is ubotu not talking in #xubuntu?
<egoleo> i couldnt
<techt0nix> ok forget Kubuntu lol can someone please help me get my PCI nvidia video card running on ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> Odd-rationale: I thought noboxy talks in xubuntu
<Cyntrox> Hey, anyone know how I can play .rm files?
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  you installed the bnvidia drivers with the restricted-manager tool?
<carrera> thanks dns53, i just burned the alternate iso with ubuntu on my laptop. I hope it created a bootable CD
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: :(
<orkun> Cyntrox: i had some issues with that but solved it
<carrera> dns53, a burn window poped up as soon as i inserted the blank CD
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, yes i have tryed so many things its crazy im about to give up on ubuntu
<Cyntrox> orkun: how did you solve them?
<orkun> first try out the official real player. maybe it might be downloadable
<egoleo> i couldnt solve
<orkun> but at last i sticked to mplayer
<orkun> with all the codecs installed
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  gettting my nvidia cards going under linux takes me all of.. 50 sec..  :) thats counting the download time.
<egoleo> there are some values there
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  whats your EXACT nvidia card?
<wers> how do I upgrade my Gutsy to gnome 2.222
<wers> ? :D
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, Nvidia 5500
<orkun> it can play real media and if you work around with the video output options and enable zoom you can even use proper fullscreen for streams like http://ocw.mit.edu
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, or u can call it Nvidia GeForce 5 series
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,   You may want to check the forums to see if any others have had issues that that card. I got a 5500 in one of my older machines. (i think) i just isntalled the nvidia-glx driver package for it. and away it goes.
<egoleo> plse someone help me fix this resolution issue
<nikitis> How come xmms won't save the ID3 information for music?
<egoleo> bcos i hate this 800*600
<obvio> is there a way to create a user that has access to only *one* directory?
<n2diy> I'm helping a friend put audio files on is Motorola i880 cell phone. I can read and write to the card with no problems, once the Dapper sees that card. The problem is, it takes hours for Dapper to find the card in my reader. It is a standard Sandisk SD 256m card, Ideas?
<AQ_LIVE> N2diy  -- How do i fix the problem if it's only the icons tha are missing
<obvio> (to be accessed through ssh)
<techt0nix> Dr_willis i have check the forums over tryed everthing on there
<NeT_DeMoN_> whats the command to watch starwars in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  weirdness..  whats the exact problem with it? black screen? no screen? crashing?
<shujin2> How can I tell ubuntu NOT to load a specific module...?
<Dr_willis> !blacklist | shujin2
<ubotu> shujin2: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Viktorious> does anyone know if i can minimize to awn liek a viedo and it will play in the bar
<Dr_willis> Viktorious,  doubtfull.
<shujin2> thank you
<AQ_LIVE> n2diy -- How do i fix the problem if it's only the icons tha are missing
<n2diy> AQ_LIVE: I don't know! I just live with the fact that some programs have to be run from the command line. :/
<dns53> techt0nix you want the video using ascii art? try the aalib plugin for vlc
<GarulfoUnix> Hello everybody
<Dr_willis> AQ_LIVE,  you have tried logging out and back in?
<orkun> is awn included in hardy heron btw
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, when i boot with the Nvidia when grub counts down it just says "Out of Range"
<orkun> i read about that some months ago
<GarulfoUnix> i've a problem with Totem to read a DVD
<AQ_LIVE> ok thanks
<GarulfoUnix> when i'm trying to read a DVD, Totem return me an error about "ressources"
<AQ_LIVE> so what do you write when you want to use firefox?
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  aha. That sounds like your monitor settings are not correct.. Not the video card. The card may be trying to use a res higher then what the monitopr can handle.
<usuario5863> hiii
<Dr_willis> AQ_LIVE,  err.. 'firefox' :)
<nixar> quick question: does ubuntu support (as in, is officially supported) root partition on LVM?
<techt0nix> Dr_willis and how do i fix that?
<AQ_LIVE> lol that's it :D nice
<Dr_willis> !fixres | techt0nix
<ubotu> techt0nix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AQ_LIVE> bye every one
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  of course..  some of the other fix's you may have tried.. may have goofed other stuff up.
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,   you have a lcd or crt monitor?
<amenado> nixar i dont think so. as most tutorials i saw suggested a separate /boot partition
<n2diy> AQ_LIVE: firefox
<techt0nix> Dr-willis, i cant boot it in recover mode either it brings a long list of text down and last line is work_notifysig+0x13/0x25
<ericttt> who weet how I can these examine? here only gives cubes to see linkje http://media.rtl.nl/web/components/films/rtlvideo/film/playlists2/woensdag_flodder_in_amerika_p01.avi.mimedia_wm_800k_v9_av_film.asx
<nixar> amenado: grub doesn't support LVM so that's understandable, but I'm talking about root (/)
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, 19" LCD
<nixar> not boot
<Dr_willis> techt0nix, if you can get to a login: , and login, you can try fixing things from the terminal. in various ways. -
<Cyntrox> I have now downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD.bin for linux... What am I supposed to do with it? Sorry, I'm new to Ubuntu...
<nixar> i believe if it is it's on the "server" install, is there a way to run the server install wihtout booting from alt cd?
<techt0nix> Dr_willis im in Ubuntu right now just in on my onboard video card
<dns53> i have my root and /home on a lvm, you need a seperate /boot but after that it does not matter
<nixar> thx dn
<nixar> thx dns53
<orkun> Cyntrox: thats the thing i could not even do
<orkun> Cyntrox: now open a terminal
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,   so you are powering off and installing the nvidia card, and booting up to test it out every so often?
<Cyntrox> orkun: Okay
<nixar> dns53: how did you do the install, ubiquity does not seem to speak LVM
<orkun> expect it to be in the same folder then write ./Realbluh to just execute it
<orkun> the important thing is the dot slash before
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, yes when i try a new thing i power off then go change my BIOS
<Cyntrox> orkun: Okay, thanks
<dns53> use the alternate install cd, you can also use it to set up software raid and possibly an encrypted partition
<shujin2> anybody got any experience of Madwifi/Ndiswrapper? Got some serious problems here with a DWL 650 +
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  Icky.  Your constant changing may be really confusing the xorg.conf file also.
<orkun> if it is not executable you want to use chmod +x Realbluh before
<Taggard> I'm trying to use cplay, a command line MP3 player and it can't find any players to play MP3 or FLAC files, does anyone know any?
<sinbox> Cyntrox why real player though? it's evil
<Cyntrox> sinbox: to play .rm files...
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, i even tryed to blacklist my onboard video card and nvidia would still not load up
<Witpaard> smokeyd: Dolfie!
<Shoopuf> How do I modify my current partitions in Windows XP to get ready to dual-boot Ubuntu?
<orkun> because it is easyer to play all real media files with a working real player than with mplayer
<GarulfoUnix> Xine is better than GStream engine ?
<sinbox> Cyntrox,  fair answer :) is there no alternative on Linux like there is on windows?
<orkun> yes, mplayer - and vlc for audio
<Cyntrox> sinbox: Not that I've seen...
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,     it may be loading.. but just usign the wrong monitor config. You can always edit the xorg.conf to use the 'nv' driver instead of the 'nvidia' drivers to get a desktop. but the nvidia drivers are needed for full use of the card.
<Cyntrox> orkun: It tells me ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<n2diy> I'm helping a friend put audio files on is Motorola i880 cell phone. I can read and write to the card with no problems, once the Dapper sees that card. The problem is, it takes hours for Dapper to find the card in my reader. It is a standard Sandisk SD 256m card, Ideas?
<sinbox> vlc wasn't doing very well with rm files the last time I checked about a year ago, but that was the windows version
<MinusSeven> Will Ubuntu 7.10 update to gnome 2.20?
<orkun> try sudo apt-get install helix-player before
<Dr_willis> !find libstdc
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, "nv" driver will not get past "out of range" also
<ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev (and 16 others)
<orkun> it should hopefully install all the necessary libraries
<N0fx> yop
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  that makes it sound even MORE like its a monitor config issue. not a video card issue.
<sinbox> MinusS
<sinbox> MinusSeven,  my 7.10 has gnome 2.20
<MinusSeven> how did you update?
<n2diy> N0fx: qsl?
<Cyntrox> orkun: Still doesn't work
<MinusSeven> Just the update program?
<orkun> if not you will have to install all of them manually using sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 etc
<sinbox> I didn't MinusSeven  it was just there
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, may be i kinda thought maybe the video card is making the monitor use a res that is to high
<orkun> do you know how to handle apt?
<sinbox> or probably the auto update did it after the initial install
<MinusSeven> ok
<orkun> for installing stuff?
<MinusSeven> brb
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  in theory the video cards now a days query the monitor, to see what modes they can handle. ive not seen a mode out of range, on a lcd monitor in years..
<Cyntrox> orkun: Only the simple apt-get install foobar
<orkun> yes - you can and will have to install all the missing libraries manually using apt
<MinusSeven> how do I see what version is running?
<orkun> or switch to mplayer
<Cyntrox> orkun: It says it can't find libstdc...
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  you could always edit the xorg.conf and tell it exactly what mode to use. Or use the various X config tools to select a nice safe mode. and ifit works. backup the xorg.conf file, then start tweaking it.
<sinbox> MinusSeven,  System > about gnome
<MinusSeven> ok
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, well thats my only guess it only does "out of range" when trying to boot with nvidia
<orkun> how about "apt-cache search libstdc"
<orkun> u should get a huge list of libs :>
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  is this a dvi conected lcd or vga connected?
<Dr_willis> orkun,  <ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev (and 16 others)
<techt0nix> dr_willis, vga
<Dr_willis> I bet it wants libstdc++5
<orkun> then do "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev"
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  bummer that you dont have a dvi cable/connection.     dvi seems to make the mode reporting much smarter.
<orkun> the second one could be bloating and unnecessary(as i am also new to linux) but cannot be a harm
<Dr_willis> orkun,  no need for the , and no need for the -dev pckage either.
<orkun> right ^^ copy paste sry
<Cyntrox> orkun: Thanks, trying now...
<Dr_willis> well its bed time for me.. Night all....
<orkun> so just do sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, come to think of it it has one i can use
<egoleo> my resolution still at 800*600
<techt0nix> well he left
<egoleo> someone help me plse
<Cyntrox> orkun: Yeah, it's taking one hell of a lot of time though..
<orkun> but you could have to go on and on installing libraries because real screwed up :>
<Cyntrox> Mhm... What worries me is that it's still on 0%.
<lunaphyte_> once booted in rescue mode from an install cd, how can i run commands like pvs and lvs?  they don't appear to be in the filesystem.
<shahrukh> I have Ubuntu v7.10 Gusty. I want to work on my website. The website is based on PHP and MySQL. So I want to know about the software which I need to test the site without having to upload it again and again after edits.
<Vudentz> what hell is going on with hardy, update manager just fuck up my hole system
<orkun> should not be :>
<n2diy> lunaphyte_: open a terminal, and run them from there.
<Vudentz> I cannot even do an apt-get update
<dns53> it is ALPHA?
<Pici> !language | Vudentz
<ubotu> Vudentz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lunaphyte_> n2diy: i've done that - i'm in a shell, but those programs don't appear to be there.
<Pici> Vudentz: #ubuntu+1 is the Hardy channel, not here.
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bisho> I have a big problem with Hardy
<Oberon> Hi, I hope someone can help me. I'm having some trouble with compiling rtorrent.
<n2diy> lunaphyte_: have you tried "sudo command name" ?
<bisho> Last update segfaulted when installing libc6
<Pici> bisho: #ubuntu+1
<Oberon> here is the link to the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59474/
<Jack_Sparrow> bisho, Wrong channel
<bisho> and now all prograns are segfaulting
<lunaphyte_> n2diy: no, i'll try.  i hadn't considered that i wouldn't be root.
<bisho> Jack_Sparrow, Where should I ask for help?
<Jack_Sparrow> bisho, Please join #Ubuntu+1
<bisho> I have already reported the bug
<Pici> bisho: /join #ubunut+1
<kalatian> !hardy | bisho
<ubotu> bisho: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<n2diy> lunaphyte_: gl
<Pici> bisho: Its already known
<bisho> ok, thx a lot!
<Buzu> hey i just installed gutsy first time and i love it :D now i get a error saying "The Composite extension is not available"
<bisho> sorry for the annoyance
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kalatian> bisho: no worries :)
<ericttt>  someone help me pls http://media.rtl.nl/web/components/films/rtlvideo/film/playlists2/woensdag_flodder_in_amerika_p01.avi.mimedia_wm_800k_v9_av_film.asx    here only gives cubes to see
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, Did you install new video drivers perhaps
<Jack_Sparrow> ericttt, Please explainf further
<pubo> Hi all... Anyone knows if there is a command to know wich tye of RAM has installed in the PC?
<Buzu> i installed from the green box in the upper right corner
<n2diy> pubo: lshw?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, Restricted drivers manager?
<fmastrol> how many ubuntu users there are here?
<pubo> n2diy, lshw?
<Jack_Sparrow> fmastrol, 1253
<Buzu> yes
<n2diy> pubo: lshw? yes
<fmastrol> wow
<fmastrol> xD
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, Do you know what video card you have?
<Tu13es> what's an equivalent app for ubuntu similar to OS X's QuickSilver?
<cpk1> personally lshw doesnt give me enough info about my ram
<pubo> n2diy, description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous... But I need to know if it is a DDR400, PC3200, PC2700, etc
<Oberon> Sorry, can anyone help me with compiling rtorrent?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, Would you mind sift-pasting this into a terminal and giving me the link it provides  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<n2diy> pubo: GL, google maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> pubo, You are not going to get that detail here, but you can usually see it during post when you boot up
<pubo> Jack_Sparrow, yes, but I can't shut down/open the case the computer... Is a network server :S
<Jack_Sparrow> pubo, Everest is a windows tool that can provide info like that, I do not know of one for linux that can.  Everest runs under wine but does not give as much info as undoer windows
<Buzu> i hope is this one : http://paste.stgraber.org/1504
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, VertRefresh and Horizsync are not set to your monitors' specifications in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf Under Section Monitor (for a start)
<carrera> dns53, how do u create the RAID drive during install?
<x3rox> Hello, can somebody, please, tell me how to open port 2048 on Ubuntu server 7.10 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu,  One more sec
<carrera> dns53, Jack_Sparrow, i'm using the alternate CD to install but it doesn't see my RAID
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, not with live cd  unless true hardware raind on not the generic motherboard "Fake"
<Buzu> ok, btw this is the first time i use linux so i dont know much :/
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, i'm using the Alternate CD
<bod_> hey guys,,.,. anyone know where i can find mozilla thunderbird svg file?
<johnuah> how can I use ms IE in ubuntu?
<bod_> why would you want to?
<fn1> johnuah: try ies4linux
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, u said, "not with the live cd", does that mean the alternate cd should detect my motherboard RAID?
<johnuah> fn1, how can I get it ??
<johnuah> do it has a homepage
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, make note of this for the moment  http://paste.stgraber.org/1505
<fn1> johnuah: do a search on Google for ies4linux
<johnuah> tks
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Personally, I quit using those motherboard raids.. No it will not autodetect...  You will need to do your homework and read alot
<Zambezi> johnuah: If you want IE, then Ubuntu isn't he OS for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, LEt me see if I can figure out the rest of that card for you.. ATI are not always friendly
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | Buzu
<ubotu> Buzu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<johnuah> why I using IE is some sites are subject to IE
<johnuah> some special function based on IE..
<chrislees> Hi. Does anyone know how to get all my sound to go through a USB headset?
<johnuah> just like onlike bank
<chrislees> I can get Totem audio through it, but not Ultrastar NG
<lunaphyte_> i'm running an emergency shell from the 7.0.4 alternate install cd, to fix an lvm config that the upgrade broke, but i can't find any of the lvm programs.  what gives?
<llama32> i'm on 7.10, i installed the adobe flash plugin with apt, firefox can't see it.. it prompts me to install a suitable plugin, and surprise surprise, adobe flash is already installed.. anyone else had this problem/know a simple fix?
<ichat> jack mobo raid isn't that good anyway... the   spannes are defined in the (bios) and all the rest is done by the cpu...  so no gain there.. -  using the  inbuild software=raid  linux provides is far more advanced, -
<lunaphyte_> n2diy: no sudo, no su, no whoami, so i don't even know who i am.
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, then why does Fedora recognizes it?
<Buzu> big thanks Jack
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, it has since at least F6
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, sudo depmod -a
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, One of their devs may be running your mb and included the right software for it..
<lunaphyte_> if the installer disc can create lvm volumes, then i should certainly be able to do it if i boot from the cd, right?  the tools must be on the disc somewhere...
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, a gigabyte?
<giant> hello everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> ichat, I am aware of that, which is why even though my board supports it. I dont use it
<Buzu> Jack_Sparrow i type the command
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, If it does not auto detect.. it does not autodetect
<bod_> is there a mozilla channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, did you do both..  any errors?
<terminal> hiiiiiiiiii
<Buzu> Jack_Sparrow, yes did both and no errors
<Viden> Does anyone know if it is possible to install Evolution 2.22.0 on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, Write this down in case reboot locks you out    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, You would do that from recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, At this point I would restart...  we may still need to make that edit to your xorg....  but try it first
<terminal> how to change d brightness n contrass of videos
<Buzu> ok ill try thnx =)
<Viden> terminal :  http://wiki.videolan.org/Change_the_brightness_or_contrast_of_a_video
<lafuma> hello, anyone here from Latvia ?
<terminal> viden,tanxxxxxxxxxxxx
<holzi> hello, i want to use my ubuntu server as a wlan gateway. theres an atheros card in it. might anyone help?
<Viden>  /sigh ... why ohh why cant there be stable exchange support for linux
<bod_> using xchat, how do i connect too    irc.mozilla.org    ??
<Slart> bod_: newserver irc.mozilla.org .. I think...
<Jack_Sparrow> Viden, Why oh why must people insist on the latest version even though their is no real difference in it
<Slart> bod_: /newserver irc.mozilla.org of course..
<bod_> Slart, tried,. it didnt work
<Viden> jack_sparrow:  massive differences in 2.22.0 especially with the exchange connector
<Jack_Sparrow> Viden, then compile it
<Slart> bod_ works for me.. just joined it here
<bod_> Slart, thanks, the seccond one worked,.,.;~) cheers
<Viden> evolution needs a complete rewrite though .. its junk atm
<giant> anyone notice that apache2 crashes after the last php update?
<hischild> bod_, or use the gui ...hit ctrl s
<giant> my apache2 keeps segfaulting
<bod_> hischild, its not in my list
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: it seems the exchange features work in the new one.. plus the new one has some kind of google calendar connection thingy..
<Viden> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> giant, Which version of ubuntu are you using
<terminal> viden, not solved
<Yacci> Is there a chatprog like chatZilla available for the linux console?
<giant> irssi
<Slart> giant: nope.. no crashes.. but the php update killed cacti for me
<Viden> terminal do you want to change the video permanently or just while watching it
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart, with HArdy this close, I doubt there is much focus on updating that
<Slart> Yacci: lots of irc clients for the terminal.. bitch-x , irssi
<giant> I'm running 7.10, apache2, and php5
<Yacci> aha, thx
<terminal> no permanently
<giant> then I'm running torrentflux, however lately when I go to login to torrentflux it segfaults apache and gives me a blank screen
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: understandable... I'd rather have them focus on hardy than fixing these things in gutsy..
<Slart> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hischild> bod_, so add a new server =)
<terminal> viden,permanently
<bod_> hischild, i did,. id said i spelled it wrong,. but i cp pste it from a website so i no it was right,. dw its workin now anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart, even ops are splitting thier time between support and trying to get a jump on the questions that will come up when Hardy is released
<Slart> does anyone know if there is a successor to twain being worked on? ot, I know
<digitalspaghetti> Hi folks, does anyone know a Ubuntu SVN client that can support _svn directories, instead of .svn  ?
<Ezicc> anyone confident with editing /etc/fstab
<Ezicc> ?
<Viden> terminal:  have you tried Cinelerra ?   sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<bod_> can you convert png's to svg's?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ezicc, regular drive mounts should not be a problem for you
<Juhaz> bod_, not really.
<terminal> viden , i try it
<Ezicc> Jack_Sparrow: got an issue trying to get two windows network shares to auto mount, can get them to mount manually though... :(
<Tu13es> hm
<Jack_Sparrow> Ezicc, Im not your guy
<bod_> Juhaz, do you no where i can find the svg of mozilla thunderbird icon?
<Damie> email server so the email stored in the same place and can be read from any machine. which is the easiest why of doing it ?
<Tu13es> whenever I install any of the FF3 betas, everything is larger than it should be
<Tu13es> buttons, fonts, etc
<nDuff> Slart, I believe Microsoft has their own replacement, yes... though 'round here it's SANE that matters (and it's a much better API).
<Tu13es> FF2 is fine. any ideas?
<Ezicc> anyone able to help me sort out the line i need in /etc/fstab to get two windows network shares to automount? I can get them to manually mount using cifs, so I'm half way there!! :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Tu13es, that is why they call it beta software...  takes time reading and troubleshooting
<Slart> nDuff: .. ah.. so SANE offers an API of their own.. didn't know that.. then we just need SANE support for all those scanners out there.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Ezicc, PAstebin your fstab for starters
<Ezicc> full thing or just the line i'm querying?
<Jack_Sparrow> full
<terminal> viden, couldnt find package
<Tu13es> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I was just wondering if it's a known issue
<Ezicc> Jack_Sparrow: ok, will do
<Viden> Ezicc:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<Jack_Sparrow> Ezicc, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, shouldn't you add -b "pastebinaddress" behind that?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, without just uses default
<Viden> terminal: http://www.linux.com/feature/119570
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, which one's that? (would save me some typing)
<Ezicc> Viden: it's not a samba share
<Ezicc> Jack_Sparrow: i've got pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, it will not use our pastebin and the author said she cant get it to use ours.  but I am looking at the code this week
<Ezicc> Jack_Sparrow: just not on the system atm :P
<Viden> windows network share that is not samba ???
<Jack_Sparrow> Ezicc, No rush.. try rading the link from Viden
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, yeah ... but what pastebin does it throw it to?
<hischild> and .. she?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.stgraber.org/
<hischild> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> That is Stacy.. the author's
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, It can also use pastebin.ca
<Jack_Sparrow> -b
<Viden> terminal:  open a terminal and do the following   wget -q http://repository.akirad.net/dists/akirad.key -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Viden> terminal:  then do a sudo apt-get install cine;erra
<Viden> *cinelerra
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, yes ... i always added -b http://pastebin.com cuz i didn't know it also supported without the -b
<Buzu> Jack_Sparrow: its way better now but there is a small thing and the minimize tray thingy is having a grafic meltdown :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, http://paste.stgraber.org/1505     is my eidt of your xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, lines 72 and 73 in particular
<Ezicc> Viden: ok, whether it's samba or not - the line i have is [//server/documents /J cifs credentials=/home/<username>/.<passwordfile> 0 0] anything missing? I use cifs to manually mount the share "documents"
<Ezicc> Viden: looking at the link you gave me, i'm not seeing anything i've got wrong... yet it isn't working :(
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<S82> If you have a Core 2 duo processor should you run i686 or a 64bit version ?
<hischild> S82, if you have a specific need for 64bit (4gb ram+ or specific apps) go for the 32bit version
<DaemonLee> Hey. Can someone give me a hand? I'm trying to grab the INF file for a broadcom chipset, either through wine or online then I can have my damn B/G cap.
<Viden> ezicc:  the fstab line should be something like //server/share /mnt/mountpoint      smbfs   username=user,password=password 0 0
<Jenson-> may i know how well is cordless devices supported in Linu? =)
<Viden> not sure how to use a passwordfile to acomplish the login
<hischild> Jenson-, my wireless keyboard/2 mouses work fine =)
<Jenson-> *Linux
<Jenson-> mine is fro Logitech
<hischild> Jenson-, logitech mx1000 laser mouse over here
<Jenson-> so it should work like plug-and-play?
<hischild> Jenson-, jup
<Ezicc> Viden: definitely smbfs rather than cifs?
<Jenson-> ooh...mine is  codrless deskop EX90
<Jenson-> *cordless
<Jenson-> hi hischild
<Jenson-> thanks
<Jenson-> =)
<Jenson-> now i have confident to use
<Ezicc> Viden: the username password file just stops it being visable to anyone who doesn't have root access
<hischild> Jenson-, you're welcome. if you're in doubt, you can always run the live cd first and see that they are detected.
<Jenson-> i c...i'm now running on windows well, so i'mthinking of using it in Ubuntu later
<Viden> gotcha ... sorry i am not much help with cifs since we dont use it here for anything, all my shares are directly samba and I mount about 20 of them in fstab
<Jenson-> the funny thing is my friend don even know Ubuntu :S
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, I had a mx logitec, never got it to work
<DaemonLee> Hey. How can I grab a INF file from Windows to run through NDISWRAPPER, then I can actually have b/g.
<Ezicc> Viden: can you explain samba? is it an acronim for something obvious?
<Viden> !samba
<Jenson-> i think they only know Red hat and Fedora >.<"
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, that's odd ... mine works flawlessly out of the box
<Viden> its the default file access method from anything to the MS world
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, It was a diff model #..
<Viden> lunch is calling .. bbl
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, what model did you have?
<ichat> why samba rather than,  ldap (ms talks ldap quite well).
<giant> anybody having problems with Apache2 segfaulting with the php update a couple weeks ago? I'm running 7.10 x86, apache2, php5, torrentflux 2.3
<Jenson-> thanks again hischild =)
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, I dont have it around...  I use a logitec trackball these days
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, those are awesome ...
<hischild> brb
<logophobia> hi, I heard about this programm that allow one to share mouse/keyboard/clipboard with other pcs (windows, linux etc). I can't remember its name anymore. Anyone?
<Jenson-> btw, anyone know whether Ubuntu 7.10 can support x86 notebook?i even have the problem viewing the desktop after successfully loaded the LiveCD
<Jenson-> magicwin?
<giant> Jenson-, chances are its a graphics problem if you can't see the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenson-, dual or single boot box
<Buzu> Jack_Sparrow: Is it this? /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<Jenson-> graphic card...but i'mrunning ok with 7.04 feisty fawn
<ichat> me have the same prob and certian  S3 / via / sis vga
<Jenson-> Jack, what you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, that is the /path/file  yes
<giant> check the drivers.. you may have been running vesa with 7.04 and now its running nv, ati etc..
<Jenson-> ooh..it could be
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jenson-> so do you mean if i use back vesa it should work?
<giant> yoru best bet is to edit xorg.conf to run vesa, then try and figure out a better driver from there
<ichat> jenson  - YES
<giant> yup
<lordleemo> logophobia:  synergy http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<Jenson-> but in the st place, is Gutsy for 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenson-, a couple things..
<Jenson-> Jack, are you referring to MagicWin?
<Jenson-> i'm not sure whether that is the correct name
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenson-, If the install went fine but then boot went to black....   see if ctrl-alt F2  gets you to a cli login..
<Jenson-> but i know from single CPU you can split to two machine, but if the main one is shutdown the other one will auto shutdown too
<zicho> Is there anyway to reinstall ubuntu without formatting the home-directory?
<Jenson-> Jack, i c
<Slart> Jenson-: gutsy is available for both 32 and 64 bit
<llama32> Jenson-: i had to start in safe graphics mode off the CD on my thinkpad, but after installing, it all worked fine
<nraic> Whats a good program for improving typing speed in linux?
<ichat> zicho, -   there is if you partition your disk -  with  /home on a second partition
<zicho> ichat: how do i do that?
<Slart> nraic: I think there is one with tux... tux typing or something.. if you like the gaming variant of training
<Jack_Sparrow> zicho, Livecd install formats the entire /root   but you can run live and copy /home to a usb before installing
<prince_jammys> !info klavaro | nraic
<ubotu> nraic: klavaro (source: klavaro): A very flexible touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 274 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<snuggl> hm
<Jenson-> Jack, Slart & llama32, thanks for the input. i will give them a try =)
<snuggl> anyone know if you can get xchat info into deskbar/tracker?
<chlorone> hello
<nraic> Thanks guy, :D
<chlorone> anyone can help me to start a tftp server for a pxe boot
<nraic> guys*
<chlorone> ?
<zicho> Jack_Sparrow: Yes i know but i dont want to move the home-directory.,
<ichat> zocho -  what  jack says +  than    manually   parttion your harddisk  to    include a seperate  /home partition   for the next time youl need it
<amenado> chlorone-> there are many tutorials on how to do this, get one going and we will assist you once you get really stuck..rather hand holding at the get go
<zicho> So there is no way to just reinstall without touching the home-directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> zicho, Understood, but you do want to reinstall, you cant reinstall live without formatting/ "Root" and if /home is on root then you must move it if you want to dave it
<Jack_Sparrow> save
<chlorone> amenado,  i tryed many time and i google it too ;)
<zicho> Jack_Sparrow: So i can just move my home-folder to root?
<amenado> chrolorone tried many times? and at which portion were you having problems with?
<Jack_Sparrow> zicho, No..
<sami> zicho: reverse that.
<sami> Move home away from root
<zicho> isnt there some way to create a new partition and move home there, before reinsalling?
<chlorone> amenado, when i try to launch tftp it doesn't do anything each file i edit contains what forums said
<sami> zicho: man fdisk
<Jenson-> try filezilla?
<Jack_Sparrow> zicho, starting over, you have a regular install without a second partition containing /home  .. you need to reinstall.  but you dont want to lose /home.  the livecd is going to format the entire partition.  Since /home is on that partition it will be lost if you do not move it .. to a usb or another partition
<amenado> chlorone do you expect anything to happen after you start a tftp server?
<chlorone> amenado, i think a port may be open no?
<amenado> zicho-> go ahead create a new partition, mount it and copy the /home contents to it, then start install upon verification files are okay at destination
<Jack_Sparrow> zicho, it does not matter where you move it.  If you make another partition and move home there . that will work and is a good idea
<prince_jammys> zicho: you can resize your current partition, make a new partition for /home, copy your home directories there, and then reinstall, specifying what to mount where
<Buzu> Jack_Sparrow: the system works great now Big thnx =)
<amenado> chlorone to serve a service, a ip address + port combination is indeed required
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, Glad I could help, some of those ati are unfriendly
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, install ccsm to work with effects
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<erat123> does anyone know how to add radio stations in rhythmbox
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zicho> prince_jammys: what is a good program to create partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<prince_jammys> !gparted | zicho: get the live cd
<ubotu> zicho: get the live cd: please see above
<hischild> back ...
<genii> chlorone: Please use pastebin to post contents of files:  /etc/default/tftpd-hpa  /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<chlorone> genii, pastebin ?
<lunaphyte_> after booting into rescue mode from the install cd and running a shell, how do i run lvm utilities?  i can't find them.
<genii> !paste | chlorone
<ubotu> chlorone: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> work, returning in a minute or 2
<zicho> prince_jammys: im runnig ubuntu live now and i have gparted installed, would that work?
<balor> Anyone know how to view PDF comments in Evince?
<oboy03> can put a splash screen after login?
<Jack_Sparrow> zicho, The livecd is a cleaner way to work at that level
<oboy03> can I put a splash screen after login screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03, please dont repeat
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> you were using alternate cd yes?
<prince_jammys> the gnome splash screen?
<lunaphyte_> amenado: yessir.
<Dungaar> hello
<oboy03> Jack_sparrow: i just edited what i typed
<Dungaar> how to mount dmg file?
<SpookyET> I don't understand why OSS4 sounds better than ALSA. It's the same bloody hardware.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sami> Dungaar: dmg files are for mac
<amenado> lunaphyte what are the typical commands you'd normally use on lvm? are they in /sbin/  /usr/bin/  /bin/  ?
<Dungaar> sami: can I mount it on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03, We read past most typos... and understood what you meant
<mafia> hi
<hischild> SpookyET, the way the hardware is used is different...
<Buzu> Jack_Sparrow: do u think you can help me with another thing?
<oboy03> i used the gnome splash screen but its like only 2 secs. and the orange BG is still seen
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, With luck.. sure
<sami> AFAIK they are not iso9660 format. So, no.
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> perhaps your PATH is not including those i mentioned, so it can not find them?
<mafia> test your ubuntu
<lunaphyte_> amenado: they're in /sbin.
<chlorone> genii, here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59479/
<Buzu> Jack_Sparrow: how do i install world of warcraft :/
<oboy03> can i change the color of the "screen after login"?
<SpookyET> hischild: it's so much better
<lunaphyte_> amenado: find / -name <program> doesn't even return any results.
<zicho> prince_jammys: but the regular ubuntu live works?
<mafia> help
<mafia> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzu, Ugh.. one of these.....     just kidding.. not my thing...
<hischild> SpookyET, compare it to the settings when playing a game ... you can turn them all down and get a shitty result, or finetune them in which case you get a wonderfull result
<genii> chlorone: OK, returned and reading
<XceII> Using compiz / whats the switch to bring back the task bar when it disappears?
<oboy03> Jack_Sparrow: ok noted
<prince_jammys> zicho: i don't know. i've only done it with gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Typhox> What can I do if one of my ttys doesn'
<Buzu> Jack_Sparrow: ok thnx
<zicho> prince_jammys: well its the same application
<Typhox> t work anymore?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> you have to understand you have not mounted your /  partition yet,
<chlorone> genii, thank for help :)
<sami> Typhox: What do you mean by not working?
<lunaphyte_> amenado: how do i do that?
<Typhox> It doesn't react when I press a key
<Typhox> something like freeze
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> /  does not have any files? thats preposterous
<Typhox> but the cursor is blinking
<sami> Typhox: Do you have a screen on the tty?
<Typhox> Yes
<XceII> Jack_Sparrow:  Using compiz / whats the switch to bring back the sys tray when it disappears?
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> man mount
<lunaphyte_> amenado: i know mount - but where do i get a root filesystem from on the cd?
<sami> Typhox: Then the screen is just locked.
<Jack_Sparrow> XceII, Have not seen that one..
<Typhox> sami: How to unlock it?
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> fdisk -l  should list the partitions you have on your hd ready to be mounted
<XceII> it disaperar when i mouse over it to change dsktop switcher
<sami> Typhox: Check man screen
<Jack_Sparrow> XceII, /join #Compiz
<XceII> ok, tx
<KiKi_> beginner-question : how can i show more desktops down right at the scrren ?
<lunaphyte_> amenado: i can't mount the partitions on my disk - that's why i'm looking for the lvm utils.
<Jack_Sparrow> KiKi_, are you trying to get more desktops for the cube?
<Typhox> sami: Sorry, what's a man screen?
<KiKi_> the cube?
<genii> chlorone: The dhcpd.conf file needs some changes. The range should be in same network segment as the adapter on server has.If server eth0 is 192.168.0.100 for instance, range should be something like 192.168.0.101-192.168.0.150 (example) also router entry with eth0 IP needed
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> ahh..
<dgjones> KiKi_, from memory, I think its just right click and change the number of desktops to be shown, I'm not on ubuntu so can't point you exactly how to do it
<prince_jammys> Typhox: the manual entry for the utility "screen"
<Typhox> okay
<genii> chlorone: I'll post mine for an example, 1 minute
<KiKi_> yes, thats it ... thx
<chlorone> genii, ok thank a lot:)
<zmassia> I've got an old laptop here, and I was wondering: Is there a way to make it so Ubuntu thinks that the right edge of the trackpad is a scroll bar like on newer laptops?
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> do you recall any of the lvm utils command? look for those
<Jack_Sparrow> KiKi_, Compiz Effects  common question.... in your case, should just be able to right click and add
<sami> Typhox: Ok, try pressing Ctrl + q
<bazhang> KiKi_: to get the cube go to ccsm and then general virtual horizontal desktops to 4 done
<KiKi_> tho easy to figure out myself *smile*
<Yacci>  ~üö.VOK6JT     XCFESET/nick Yaccifhjkulzior4w6~E5~q2CDBEC2~3 z^
<JonathanD> Hello
<lunaphyte_> amenado: yes, vgs, lvs, etc..  i can't find any one the cd..  they must be there though, right, since you can setup lvm when doing an install...?
<bazhang> Yacci: support question somewhere in there?
<sami> Off to lunch.
<giant> how do I setup a stack trace so I can tell what is causing my apache2 to segfault?
<Typhox> sami: oh, thanks it worked. Thank you very much *learning...*
<JonathanD> My ubuntu box always goes to a low resolution mode on boot, and I can't change the resolution to a higher one.
<amenado> lunaphyte_-> i suspect that they should be or else cant use them..but perhaps they need mtd kernel modules loaded to initiate them, some modules only gets loaded upon initiating a command
<Typhox> like console-programs more than windowprograms
<bazhang> jonathand what card and what driver and how installed please
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD, Verify that VertRefresh and Horizsync are set to your monitors' specifications in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf Under Section Monitor
<JonathanD> sure, it's an ATI Mach64 3D rage II.
<amenado> JonathanD-> there is a vga=0x791 option for the kernel... 793 maybe is higher rez..
<JonathanD> Jack_Sparrow: I used the settings for my monitor model out of the gui tool.
<Probedot_> i need to configure apache to allow access to http:\\url.com\dummy\download , But to block access ,to http:\\url.com\dummy on port 80,can you do it?
<Probedot_>  (i do need access to dummy on 443, i have a site where the root folder is a login to a console i need blocked,but a subfolder of that folder is open to clients to access files from,  I dont want people to access the console but still have access to the downloads, with Virt hosts,is that how i set up ports? like if i want it to work via 443,do i use *:443
<JonathanD> let me check xorg.conf, though
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD, Did you verify them... against your monitors specs?
<Ubuntu_4_l1fe> I've got this error from "sudo apt-get update": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59480/  How can i resolve this problem?
<amenado> Probedot_-> umm there is a #apache channel for specific directives help
<bazhang> JonathanD: is that a fairly older card? might be blacklisted for compiz
<JonathanD> bazhang: it's pretty old.
<Probedot_> k
<JonathanD> bazhang: however, it was working before I switched monitors :)
<zmassia> I've got an old laptop here, and I was wondering: Is there a way to make it so Ubuntu thinks that the right edge of the trackpad is a scroll bar like on newer laptops?
<bazhang> JonathanD: what driver and how installed please
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, If it worked before he switched monitors it should be easy xorg edit
<genii> chlorone: My adapter is eth1 for the pxe boot and has IP 192.168.0.100    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59481/
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: you are right sir, sorry to intrude ;]
<JonathanD> Jack_Sparrow: if that util does what it sounds like, cool :)
<sfears> i'm having trouble getting sound out of any audio player.  system beeps work fine, all mixers seem to be turned up, it's not on mute.
<giant> I have nothing in my /var/crash about apache2 segfaulting, I only get "[notice] child pid 19076 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)" in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<DaemonLee> Hey. Anyone know where I can download wl_apsta.o?
<NeT_DeMoN_> !sound | sfears
<ubotu> sfears: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jezz> hi
<Jezz> why cant i change screen resolution in vmware?
<chlorone> genii, i'll test it and i'll tell you if it works thanks for your help
<sfears> will try
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD, It only returns a link to a pastebin of your xorg..
<_Oz_> will ubuntu recognize a core 2 extreme/nvidia SLI (dual 8800GTX) video setup?
<genii> chlorone: I'll be around
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_, you will need to get those drivers yourself
<giant> how do I get more detailedi nformation about this segfault?
<giant> does anyone know?
<JonathanD> Jack_Sparrow: and pastebins it, I assume.
<Jezz> why cant i change screen resolution in vmware?
<dgjones> zmassia, Have a look at this thread, I think this will help you get vertical scrolling from your mousepad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4477134#post4477134 (assuming the mousepad supports it)
<Odd-rationale> What was that command to reload changes made to your ~/.bashrc file without logging out? Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Seveas> Odd-rationale, . ~/.bashrc
<Odd-rationale> Seveas: Oh. OK. that makes sense...
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD, please provide the link to the xorg
<NeT_DeMoN_> seveas
<NeT_DeMoN_> i have an offtopic question in offtopic is you have the time?
<Seveas> NeT_DeMoN_, keep offtopic in -offtopic kthxbye
<Jezz> yo
<Jezz> why cant i change screen resolution in vmware?
<Jezz> pretty annoying
<bazhang> Jezz: what did you want to change it to and what is it at now?
<m3gach33zy> Can anyone tell me why I cant install ubuntu on a desktop that uses a DVI converter?  I can get the install going but the video cuts off
<amenado> m3gach33zy-> what if you remove the converter? do you see it display correctly?
<m3gach33zy> idk I cant remove the converter because I need the converter to see video...
<m3gach33zy> my vid card is dvi only and my monitor is vga
<Ezicc> just need to check, can someone tell me if you add an inccorect entry to /etc/fstab can it cause catastrophic failure of ubuntu?
<amenado> m3gach33zy-> why blame it on ubuntu, perhaps direct it towards your converter?
<Jack_Sparrow> m3gach33zy, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails repeat and add noapic acpi=off before the --
<genii> m3gach33zy: If you have another display output (eg dual head card or similar) try seeing if output is changing to that one after desktop is loading
<DaemonLee> Anyone know where I can download  wl_asta.o from?
<DaemonLee> Correction: wl_apsta.o
<Jack_Sparrow> DaemonLee, It is a driver file for a bcm43xx...
<m3gach33zy> I see thanks I'll have to give that a try later
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx | DaemonLee,
<ubotu> DaemonLee,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Odd-rationale> DaemonLee: http://xeve.de/down/wl_apsta.o
<e\ectro_> can you install ubuntu on top of the same install to fix a library issue
<e\ectro_> ?
<amenado> e\ectro_-> yes
<e\ectro_> amenado: I had a hardy bork on the apt-get upgrade
<Jezz> so, you cant change the resolution in vmware?
<genii> e\ectro_: possible but not recommended, you lose all the accumulated updates, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, ?
<DaemonLee> Odd-rationale: Thanks.....
<Jezz> well i hope linux is better natively then
<e\ectro_> genii: accumulated updates?
<Jezz> coz it sucks in vmware
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu if you reinstall gutsy
<DaemonLee> Jack-Sparrow, I don't want the restricted driver.
<amenado> e\ectro_-> not sure since you have upgraded to hardy..no way to backpedal
<e\ectro_> amenado: install hardy alpha 6
<bazhang> Jezz: did you not see my message
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Jezz, Please watch the language
<JonathanD> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/1506
<amenado> e\ectro_-> visit #ubuntu+1 please
<Odd-rationale> DaemonLee: np. It took me awhole to find that. But when I did, i wrote it down.
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD, What is the model of your new monitor
<Jezz> what?
<genii> e\ectro_: You'll have a factory install and all updates from repositories will have to be re-applied
<JUGGALO_BEAVIS> pozzzz
<Ezicc> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Probedot_> i need to configure apache to allow access to http:\\url.com\dummy\download , But to block access ,to http:\\url.com\dummy on port 80,can you do it?
<Probedot_>  (i do need access to dummy on 443, i have a site where the root folder is a login to a console i need blocked,but a subfolder of that folder is open to clients to access files from,  I dont want people to access the console but still have access to the downloads, with Virt hosts,is that how i set up ports? like if i want it to work via 443,do i use *:443
<JonathanD> Jack_Sparrow: DELL E770s
<bazhang> JUGGALO_BEAVIS: you have a question there?
<amenado> Probedot_-> umm there is a #apache channel for specific directives help
<Probedot_> amenado no help there
<JUGGALO_BEAVIS> i em from serbia
<JUGGALO_BEAVIS> my englis is not very well
<amenado> Probedot_-> be patient, wait for a lil bit
<jjrojo> Someone who uses hardy have problems with the nvidia drivers?
<chlorone> genii, the pxe client told me this : CLIENT IP : 192.168.0.2 MASK 0.0.0.0 DHCP IP : 169.254.10.10 but i did this : ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100
<bazhang> JUGGALO_BEAVIS:  do your best then we will try to help if you have a ubuntu support question
<bazhang> jjrojo: #ubuntu+1 please
<JUGGALO_BEAVIS> txn
<jjrojo> bazhang, ok
<amenado> chlorone-> something is amiss, dont use  169.x.x.x
<articpenguin380> are cd-rws reliable to install from?
<v3ctor> Jezz: is xserver-xorg-video-vmware installed in the client OS?
<Jezz> dunon
<Jezz> but i deleted the vm already
<genii> chlorone: Please pastebin your new dhcpd.conf file
<Ezicc> articpenguin380: yes
<Jezz> linux sucks
<chlorone> amenado, i think soo but i don't want to use it it's doing itself
<chlorone> genii, i put your example in my dhcpd.conf
<bazhang> jezz well that is not good news around here ;]
<amenado> chlorone-> check your dhcp settings, see what it doles out
<jughead> How do I use the emerald theme manager instead of using the default GNOME stuff (ubuntu gutsy).  COmpiz is installed and plugins are working, emerald theme manager is installed but when I click a theme it doesn't change.
<v3ctor> bazhang: don't feed the troll ;)
<genii> chlorone: Did you comment out your old entries then which had 169.254.x.x entries? Seems not :)
<chlorone> i delete these lines
<bazhang> jezz any other support questions?
<amenado> chlorone-> verify it
<Ezicc> hey guys, anyone know if an inccorect addition to fstab can cause a catastrophic boot failure?
<chlorone> oki;)
<genii> chlorone: Did you then do: sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart ?
<chlorone> yep
<chlorone> but not before test it lol
<amenado> Ezicc-> possible...what did you do?
<Thutti> I have a question; how can it be that i can not turn on visual effects?
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD, Monitor setup looks fine...  still reading
<chlorone> it works!!!!
<genii> chlorone: You may need then to make an entry in /etcnetwork/interfaces for static settings of eth0 which has proper gateway and broadcast settings
<bazhang> Thutti: it may be your video card or drivers
<genii> chlorone: OK, nvm then :)
<Thutti> I have a GMA x3100
<chlorone> nvm ?
<Ezicc> amenado: added two networkshares, i'll pm you the output if you want; basically i just want to ensure that even though sudo mount -a works, when i restart the box it will still boot and not fall over... if it does then i'll have some very annoyed work colleages!
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanD, HAve you tried dropping the depth to 16
<JUGGALO_BEAVIS> where i can donwload good port scanner
<bazhang> Thutti: what driver and how installed please
<Thutti> I think the drivers are installed correcly
<genii> chlorone: nvm = NeVer Mind
<chlorone> oki;)
<chlorone> lol
<Ezicc> amenado: I should add... they're windows shares
<bazhang> Thutti: how installed please
<amenado> Ezicc-> do not pm me please,  paste it in pastebin
<thinkpaduser> has anyone a fix for boot message "pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12"?
<Jack_Sparrow> JUGGALO_BEAVIS, What are you trying to do, scan your own or other peoples ports
<JUGGALO_BEAVIS> Jack_Sparrow my own
<Thutti> bazhang: With this command:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bazhang> Thutti: and you have installed ccsm?
<audiosensecd> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Thutti> bazhang: What is that?
<terminal> i dont  get display opt in preferences
<audiosensecd> peeps need some info
<audiosensecd> amenado:  budz need some info pls
<Jack_Sparrow> JUGGALO_BEAVIS, check out grc.com   and go to shields up   unless you are trying to open a specific port, you do not need an iptable manager
<terminal> i dont  get display opt in preferences
<JUGGALO_BEAVIS> <Jack_Sparrow> txn
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang> Thutti: that is compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<amenado> audiosensecd-> what is the issue today?
<anthony> What would be the "best" way to transfer 26 users' home directories from one machine to another, when the usernames follow a pattern like fooXX, where XX is 01-26?
<terminal> i dont  get display opt in preferences
<Ezicc> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59483/
<mettler> i'am getting warnings when booting my dapper/ubuntu after autoInstall, it says: "special device /var/run does not exist" same with "/var/lock and /dev/shm/var.run" it thinks those folders would
<mettler>           be devices and isn't mounting them. i have initscripts installed and /etc/init.d/mtab looks fine - any hints?
<bazhang> terminal what is display opt? please give more info
<audiosensecd> amenado: how do i set the multiple window while rotating the cube
<Thutti> bazhang: I have updated my system, I am using Ubuntu gutsy 7.10. I think it is installed; but i do like to know were to download it.
<adyre> HELP:WHY does my working window goes to black?
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, they have a factoid in #Compiz.. after you install ccsm
<bazhang> Thutti: is there a question in there?
<audiosensecd> amenado: how
<amenado> audiosensecd-> i dont know, i dont use compiz, you may get better luck with #compiz help channel
<terminal> bazhang,in preference we get display through which we change d brightness n contrass of videos
<mettler> i'am getting warnings when booting my dapper/ubuntu after autoInstall, it says: "special device /var/run does not exist" same with "/var/lock and /dev/shm/var.run" it thinks those folders would
<mettler>           be devices and isn't mounting them. i have initscripts installed and /etc/init.d/mtab looks fine - any hints?
<nasamo_> HEllo. I have 2 HDs in my computer, in 1 Ubuntu is installed and the other is a data HD. It seems that I don't have permission to change the files from the data HD, even logged as an administrator... Can anybody help me?
<genii> Thutti: You mean you would like a link for the 7.10 cd download?
<terminal> bazhang,in preference we get display through which we change d brightness n contrass of videos
<mettler> nasamo_ is it ntfs?
<amenado> Ezicc-> i dont see glaring mistakes, what happens when you mount this?  it becomes accessable?
<sinbox> how is your data HD formatted nasamo ?
<Thutti> genii: No, that is the distro I am using right now.
<bazhang> terminal in gnome? in windows? what are you referring to?
<nasamo_> mettler, I'm not sure.... how can i check it?
<adyre> nasamo: if is NTFS you should be able to acces the data but not to write on IT
<Ezicc> amenado: when i run sudo mount -a it mounts fine, but i'm just concerned as in windows everything can be fine, then you restart and it just falls over... don't want the same thing to happen again!
<terminal> in gnome
<Thutti> Bazhang: Where do I get compiz help?
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow: how is it ....
<chlorone> the next problem is : my server boot with ethernet direct connected to my portable on eth0 , my portable is connected to internet on eth1 how do i do to make my server connected to the internet ?
<Jack_Sparrow> adyre, you can write to ntfs without a prob
<genii> Thutti: Then please clarify your question
<terminal> bazhang in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Thutti, /join #Compiz
<Thutti> jack_sparrow: thanks
<mettler> when it is mounted u can run "mount" and get a list of all devices + filesystems
<bazhang> terminal this is a notebook or a desktop?
<nasamo_> adyre, right, thanks. how can I check if it is ntfs?
<mettler> nasamo_ and u will see if its mounted readonly ro, or rw
<sinbox> !NTFS-3g | nasamo_
<ubotu> nasamo_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<amenado> Ezicc-> i cannot guarantee things, try it out, have you cifs client ready to test it
<terminal> bazhang ,notebook
<terminal> bazhang ,notebook
<nasamo_> ok thanks guys
<adyre> nasamo: look in Places->My Computer-> Right Click on the hd and go to proprities... on Filesystem it tells you what kind
<SuprNoodles> hi all. I'm having trouble getting my Pioneer DVD writer working. I'm running Gutsy. Whenever I try and watch a DVD, in say totem or VLC, the app just crashes when I try to play it
<johnuah> HELP
<Ezicc> amenado: is there a similar boot option to windows safe mode should it not restart?
<johnuah> HOW CAN I MAKE ONE KEY TAKE THE FUNCTION OF ANOTHER KEY?
<amenado> Ezicc-> normally yes, lest you removed it from your menu.lst file
<nasamo_> adyre, its vfat
<terminal> bazhang ,notebook
<sinbox> johnuah, capslock off is a good start
<SuprNoodles> johnuah: Don't think you'll get far with capslock on.
<sinbox> other than that I don't know
<Ezicc> amenado: ok, thanks
<adyre> nasamo_: do you know how to convert it? that is a Windows type partition....
<nasamo_> adyre, no...
<adyre> nasamo_:  me neither....
<nasamo_> adyre, ok, thanks anyway
<mettler> i'am getting warnings when booting my dapper/ubuntu after autoInstall, it says: "special device /var/run does not exist" same with "/var/lock and /dev/shm/var.run" it thinks those folders would be devices, any hints?
<bazhang> terminal usually the fn and brightness keys do it for me; what notebook is it--please be precise
<adyre> nasamo_:  but you need to convert it for linux.. I don't know how but google it... then if you still can't acces it, you know where to find the help :P
<mettler> it boots but it can't mount /var/run /var/lock ... i can mount tmpfs on those by hand, but get thsese warnings when booting
<chlorone> how can i make a route from eth0 to eth1 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mettler, IS that a fresh install of Dapper..?
<sinbox> vfat is a linux "windows compatible" file system nasamo_  you should normally have all permissions
<nasamo_> adyre,  ok I'll do a search thanks!
<mettler> almost, its a install with fai
<mettler> an auto / network installer
<Jack_Sparrow> mettler, what is fai
<mettler> fully automatic installation
<Jack_Sparrow> mettler, Obvioulsy not
<adyre> nasamo_:  no problem... I'm a newbie too so I'm glad if I can even give a bit of help...
<mettler> do u have any hints what might be the problem? . why it thinks those would be devices
<nasamo_> sinbox, it seems I don't and don't khow how to change it
<Jack_Sparrow> mettler, that is almost at end of life.. get a newer version..
<terminal> bazhang ,dell
<terminal> bazhang ,dell
<nasamo_> adyre, yeah that's good. Sometimes I feel a bit lost here...
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<bazhang> terminal: that is not very precise; am I supposed to read your mind here? ;]
<zoomboot8> terminal: to make it brighter, push fn+"up arrow"
<bazhang> thanks zoomboot8 ;]
<mettler> well, i cant stand dapper too
<mettler> would use gentoo, but not my decision :)
<mettler> but thx Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nasamo_> sinbox, could you help me?
<freepenguin> hello
<bullgard4> I killed Tracker: "detlef@MD97600:/usr/src/linux$ kill -hup 31741." Now I cannot call Epiphany: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/98014/ How to troubleshoot this situation?
<fromport> Hi: more people bitten by update of hardy today ?
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zoomboot8> bullgard4: reset?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | fromport
<ubotu> fromport: please see above
<fromport> okay, sorry
<bullgard4> zoomboot8: What to reset?
<Buntu> can I make Ubuntu look and behave like windows in some way?
<zoomboot8> bullgard4: if you shut down and start p your computer, won't that restart tracker too?
<bazhang> Buntu in a good way?
<bullgard4> zoomboot8: This would not re-start Tracker automatically.
<bazhang> gnome-look.org Buntu
<genii> mettler: If you have a separate /var partition, make sure that dummy directories /var/run and /var/run exist in the unmounted /var
<Buntu> bazhang: the interface...
<sfears> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> Buntu, Kubuntu has a little more of the feel you may be looking to get, or just add theme like vista..
<NeT_DeMoN_> Buntu: compiz?
<genii> bleh /var/run and /var/lock   rather
<Jack_Sparrow> Buntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Buntu> it is not about theme, I never used themes for windows, I used classic view
<zoomboot8> bullgard4: why did you kill tracker anyways?
<peleg> hey. I am looking for a software - if there is such - to be able to control, and if not to control at least to read, transfer data in a closed wifi network. I want to see and/or control how much data each computer transfers. Is that possilbe? my router is netgear rangemax next WNR834B. Any ideas?
<NeT_DeMoN_> Buntu: compiz has some ways to make Ubuntu look like windoze i believe
<bazhang> Buntu you can check gnome-look.org for Vixta ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> Buntu, You switch to kubuntu desktop under options where you login
<Buntu> ok, will try...one more question - is Ubuntu ACPI compatible?
<bazhang> peleg you mean traffic shaping? like that? or just watching?
<Pici> Buntu: yes
<Buntu> and what is "ACPI compatible" ? =)
<stormzen> I've got a complaint about Ubuntu and I don't know the proper place to air it.  I think that it's a program feature, and I see on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/reportproblem that I shouldn't report it as a bug... Who do I tell that I don't want the date and time to be dependent on a physical location, rather a time zone?  This is a source of an absurd amount of distress for me, owing mostly to my difficulties of tracking time p
<Jack_Sparrow> Buntu, Some variations of mb's need acpi=off  in order to run
<Pici> Buntu: if you didnt know, why did you ask? :p
<Buntu> I asked because of a BIOS setting
<Buntu> ACPI Aware OS
<Buntu> what should it be set to?
<Jack_Sparrow> stormzen, May I suggest decaf    and select a location in the time zone you want to be linked to
<stormzen> I think that it lacks reason that I need to tell the operating system that I'm in a particular city / state / even country to get it to register me as CST.
<Jack_Sparrow> Buntu, set to yes or true and change if you have a prob
<bazhang> stormzen: does that computer have gps?
<stormzen> Jack_Sparrow: Seriously.  It's a dumb idea that seems to have carried over from Windows.
<drc> Stormx2-> try http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Ezicc> stormzen: it was there before windows mate
<Stormx2> drc: Oka.
<Stormx2> y
<Buntu> OK, thank you everybody for answers
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/gaming/top-5-amazing-free-games-you-probably-never-played-and-should/
<drc> sorry :(   stormzen -> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<stormzen> I don't need a clock to know what part of the world I'm in to do its job.  That's not the way that the atomic clocks that I have throughout the house work.
<hischild> so ... is there an easy way to convert dvd's to .avi's?
<Jack_Sparrow> stormzen, Pretty normal for ANY os
<stormzen> Normal doesn't mean that it is correct.
<stormzen> thanks, drc.
<bazhang> Kitar|st: is there a question associated with that link?
<Ezicc> stormzen: write an OS which doesn't have it then
<stormzen> Ezicc: Now that's just stupid.
<Ezicc> stormzen: ofc
<bazhang> stormzen: you are getting offtopic here
<Ezicc> stormzen: bazhang getting offtopic??
<sinbox> nasamo_, sorry I was eating, you still need help?
<Jack_Sparrow> stormzen, time is relative..   this is all offtopic  so please ask in there...  #Ubuntu-offtopic
<stormzen> It wasn't off topic when I started.  I just asked where to report it.
<bazhang> thus the 'getting offtopic' stormzen
<Slart> hischild: there are some apps.. acid:rip.. dvd:rip .. hmm.. k9copy
<Slart> hischild: dvd::rip is the one I've tried and used
<hischild> Slart, any of those happen to be command line and easy to use as far as you know?
<jaek> hmm what is a good torrent client that is lightweight but can do throttling/queuing?
<jaek> gtk+ of course
<macogw> jaek: transmission is the default in the next ubuntu
<bazhang> transmission is nice jaek
<Slart> hischild: well.. dvd::rip is pretty easy.. point and click interface..you get previews and most default settings are good
<zoomboot8> stormzen: it's part of Gnome, so if you want to report it somewhere, report it as a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<macogw> jaek: i prefer deluge, but deluge isnt lightweight
<jaek> hmm transmission doesnt seem to be in 7.10
<alzipan> which torrent client is closest to uTorrent?
<jaek> ah nvm it is
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install jaek ;]
<Slart> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<sn0> alzipan deluge maybe
<jaek> bazhang, cool thanks ;)
<bazhang> no worries jaek ;]
<macogw> jaek: http://getdeb.net/app/Transmission
<jaek> damn i would just upgrade to 8.04 if i wasnt such a pansy
<macogw> jaek: if its not in the repos, that link has it
<macogw> jaek: no no its good to not be on hardy
<sn0> oh yea transmission too
<jaek> na it is in the repo backports
<bazhang> alzipan apart from utorrent in wine, there are several good clients out there
<macogw> jaek: there was *major* breakage in yesterday's updates
<hischild> Slart, hmm ... yes ... what i'm currently attempting to achieve is to throw a dvd to my laptop, that would automatically convert it to a .avi and then back to my main box, which puts it onto the backup drive ... that's why i'm preferring a command line version
<macogw> jaek: like, unbootable
<frank_> jaek: well yesterday libc6 hosed alot of people!
<bazhang> umm #ubuntu+1 anyone?
<Slart> hischild: ah.. well.. dvd::rip is a front end for transcode.. so I guess you could use transcode manually
<jaek> macogw, ah... i'm always reluctant to use the alpha/beta builds cus i'm using mdadm and the last time i was screwed
<hischild> Slart, right ... *searches for transcode*
<macogw> bazhang: we're just warning him away from it ;)
<amortvigil> hey hischild
<Slart> !info transcode
<bazhang> macogw: haha
<ubotu> transcode (source: transcode): Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 2380 kB, installed size 5488 kB
<mmu_man> I have some issues with tomcat, the package seems to lack some jars vs the official distribution...
<hischild> amortvigil, hello
<amortvigil> are you david?
<v3ctor> stormzen: you can specify your tz without choosing a city
<amortvigil> hischild: david isnt it?
<hischild> amortvigil, yes.
<stormzen> v3ctor: How?  ( Didn't see it in the adjust date/time settings ).
<JonathanD> Jack_Sparrow: I have not, I'll try that.
<v3ctor> with tzselect
<stormzen> v3ctor: Although, I was pretty sure that it exists in the actual OS level.
<v3ctor> stormzen: tzselect > choice 11
<amortvigil> hischild: why are you not online at msn?
<v3ctor> stormzen: you can give it any 'name' but the offset just needs to match UTC
<bazhang> amortvigil: offtopic...
<NattyTux_> hello
<v3ctor> stormzen: like 'CST+5'
<stormzen> ok.  Thanks, v3ctor.
<NattyTux_> I have a problem with dynamically allocated structure array.
<amortvigil> bazhang: why do you think a ask about msn ;)
<hischild> amortvigil, /notice also works ... besides, i'm there now
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please amortvigil ;]
<NattyTux_> cin.get(pCars_catalog[i]->make);      make is a char array
<NattyTux_> if I chage the i to a number i works
<Akachan> hi
<Akachan> will partitioning delete data on the hdd?
<NattyTux_> i = integer
<amortvigil>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Akachan: yes
<sinbox> Akachan, yes
<Pici> NattyTux_: Perhapy you want to try a channel for whatever language that is.
<Pici> NattyTux_: not #ubuntu
<Akachan> darn
<NattyTux_> C++
<NattyTux_> ooppps
<Pici> NattyTux_: /join ##c++
<genii> Akachan: If you are just resizing then not
<SnakeFast> Hello world
<hischild> Slart, thanks ... seems to have enough options ... *scrolls down* .... jup .... more then enough options
<david_J> How do I correctly pass the nosplash option at boot?
<SnakeFast> may someone help me ? i'm having some troubles with my swap on ubuntu linux
<jaek> hmm transmission doesnt let me queue items... like only download 2 torrents at once
<Akachan> genii: i have vista installed and want to install ubuntu. i have a partition of 100gb of which vista currently uses 60gb. i want to allocate 30gb for ubuntu
<mmu_man> bbl
<vignesh> when i try to install matlab, terminal says, "bash: ./install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<Lamego> Akachan, you can use the partition editor from the live cd and shrink your ntfs (windows) partition
<vignesh> can any1 help?
<hischild> SnakeFast, define "having trouble"
<Akachan> Lamego: thanks
<genii> Akachan: You should be fine to shrink it then. Just make sure you have done a filesystem check from inside Vista first to mark it clean.
<Lamego> vignesh, chmod 755 ./install
<Pici> vignesh: Change the first line of the install file from #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<thinkpaduser> vignesh:  are you using 'sudo ./install" and/or is install executable?
<SnakeFast> hischild> When i do a top in my console, i see that the size of my swap is 0k
<Pici> !dash | vignesh
<ubotu> vignesh: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<SnakeFast> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   187548k cached
<vignesh> Pici, the file is in the cdrom.. should i copy it to the system and then install?
<SnakeFast> Sorry for my bad english, i'm french
<vignesh> thinkpaduser, ya im in terminal as root and install is an executable..
<Pici> vignesh: I think that would be the best thing to do.
<vignesh> Pici, thanks ill try it..
<hischild> SnakeFast, can you please try to explain what your problem is, on a single line? and try not to paste things into the channel, but put those at pastebin (http://pastebin.com)
<vignesh> ubotu, thanks.. il try it..
<hischild> SnakeFast, and your language is ok :-)
<Pici> vignesh: ubotu is a bot ;)
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | vignesh
<ubotu> vignesh: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vignesh> Pici, bot in the sense?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> robot
<vignesh> ubotu, bot in the sense?
<Akachan> install install =)
<vignesh> oh okay..
<Pici> vignesh: !dash | vignesh triggered it to tell you that.
<SnakeFast> Ok hischild
<SnakeFast> hischild> So here is my problem > «SnakeFast» hischild> When i do a top in my console, i see that the size of my swap is 0k
<hischild> SnakeFast, if the size of your swap is ok, then what's wrong?
<SnakeFast> 0 ko
<JonathanD> Jack_Sparrow: got it working, thanks for the help :)
<SnakeFast> And not ok ^^
<vignesh> Pici, matlab comes in 3 cds.. should i copy all the three into the system??
<Lamego> SnakeFast, have you created a swap partition during install ?
<SnakeFast> Lamego> Yes, i had one before my upgrade feisty > gusty
<hischild> Lamego, are you seeing something i'm not?
<Pici> vignesh: er, alternatively you could temporarily symlink /bin/sh to /bin/bash instead of copying all that data to your harddrive
<SnakeFast> hischild> «SnakeFast» "0 ko" and not "ok"
<vignesh> Pici, can u tel me in detaill plz..
<hischild> ooh .... now i see ...
<hischild> SnakeFast, can you pastebin your fstab?
<SnakeFast> Of couurse yes
<peleg> does anyone here uses wireshark? I can't figure out how to add interfaces to it.
<lunaphyte_> how do i see the uuid of a disk (wrt raid and lvm)?
<zoomboot8> peleg: I use it, what is the problem?
<Pici> vignesh: sure.  sudo ln -si /bin/bash /bin/sh        it should ask for confirmation before doing it
<vignesh> Pici, tel me in detail plz..
<vignesh> Pici, ty
<SnakeFast> hischild> http://pastebin.ca/941219
<peleg> zoomboot8: I can't make it work. it says I don't have interfaces, but when I try to add I see only a blank list.
<zoomboot8> peleg: first of all, are you running it as root? you need to run wireshark as "sudo" or else you will see no interfaces
<Lamego> lunaphyte_, tried ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid   ?
<dgjones> !blkid | lunaphyte_, Hopefully this will give you the info
<ubotu> lunaphyte_, Hopefully this will give you the info: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<peleg> zoomboot8: good point! no, I haven't. I'll try that.
<bullgard4> I killed Tracker: "detlef@MD97600:/usr/src/linux$ kill -hup 31741." Now I cannot call Epiphany: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/98014/ How to troubleshoot this situation?
<tomasz> hi, how to play multiple sounds in alsa? If i want to play any another sound in time, it writes Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<vignesh> Pici, even now it says the same error.. :)
<vignesh> Pici, :(
<SnakeFast> hischild> On a linux channel, they told me to replace the uuid of my disk by is label so uuid=myid became /dev/sda5
<hischild> SnakeFast, hmm ... looks fine on first sight ...
<SnakeFast> hischild> http://pastebin.ca/941223
<SnakeFast> Erf
<SnakeFast> Wait please
<Nikyo> Hi / I'm using Ubuntu ver 7.10 / I have ProFTP installed, and it works fine for transferring files to the local internal hard drive / My problem is that I can not transfer files to any directory on my USB external hard drive / I check the path and it is correct and the external usb hard drive is mounted. Any ideas? / Please.
<Lamego> SnakeFast, swapo must be run with sudo
<Lamego> swapon
<hischild> SnakeFast, as Lamego said ... run it with sudo
<SnakeFast> That's why i asked you to wait ^^
<SnakeFast> You can check again the paste, i updated it
<Lamego> Nikyo, is it mounted with rw for the protftpd user ?
<hischild> SnakeFast,  no change on this end
<SnakeFast> http://pastebin.ca/941229
<[dcr]> How can I connect to a network to pass files back and forth from computer to computer with one being Windows XP and this one Linux?
<Nikyo> Lamego -> yes.. it is weird becasue it shows the files in the ftp cleint after transfering to the usb drive.. but no  files are in the usb drive or andy other folders..
<Lamego> that is very odd
<hischild> SnakeFast, revert back to the UUID as that would be ubuntu's standard ...
<AdvoWork> hi there. how can i tell if my server is accepting connections on a certain port?
<Nikyo> sorry typing to fast
<NeT_DeMoN_> [dcr]: ftp?
<Lamego> Nikyo, have you tried a find / -name filename ? they must be somewhere :)
<hischild> SnakeFast, it might be that /dev/sda5 isn't your swap partition ...
<zoomboot8> AdvoWork: lock 'n load!
<Lamego> AdvoWork, netstat -l
<[dcr]> NeT_DeMoN_: guess thats my only choice? I'm just trying to pass something from my laptop with linux, to the desktop with XP
<Lamego> if it's tcp, you can telnet to the port
<Nikyo> I'll try from bash..
<NeT_DeMoN_> [dcr]: do you have a router?
<NeT_DeMoN_> or two different lines?
<zoomboot8> AdvoWork: you can also click System>>Administration>>Network-Tools, and go to "port scan"
<Javid>  have installed Ubuntu 7.10 into VMWare on an XP Home - I am unable to connect to the internet from the Ubuntu - My Ubuntu ethernet is set to "NAT: Used to share the hosts IP". I did try to solve the problem using www but did not find anything that helped.  I am looking for ideas and suggestion on how I can truble shoot this problem
<vignesh> Pici, hey thanks a lot.. i copied and pasted and it worked.. :)
<SnakeFast> hischild> Ok, done
<Pici> vignesh: great
<Lamego> javid, tried the bridged connection ? what type of internet access do you have ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Javid, Issue is with vmware not with ubuntu..  I think they have a channel
<hischild> SnakeFast, pastebin your fstab then again plz
<AdvoWork> zoomboot8 does that mean this: unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     12700    /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432  means 5432 is open/listening
<SnakeFast> http://pastebin.ca/941239
<Javid> Jack_Sparrow OK thank you
<Lamego> AdvoWork, thats a local unix socket, not a network port
<ubuntuuuu> Hello. I have newest Ubuntu and I wanted to try my tv-out on my laptop so I changed the main monitor to some unknown monitor. It asked me to restart and I did so. Now it doesnt display anything on any screen after Grub loads. I have the laptops own screen, the tv-out connected to my tv and a TFT connected to the laptop. None of them show anything after Grub. How do I reset?
<AdvoWork> Lamego oh
<tomasz> hi, how to play multiple sounds in alsa? If i want to play any another sound in time, it writes Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<zoomboot8> AdvoWork: just do the gui tool,  System>>Administration>>Network-Tools, and go to "port scan"
<Nikyo> lamego - find: *sick: No such file or directory
<hischild> ubuntuuuu, disconnect the tv and the TFT, then reboot
<zoomboot8> AdvoWork: enter in the ip address of 127.0.0.1 if you are scanning your own computer
<Lamego> Nikyo, if you use wildcards you need to put "mask"
<Javid> Lamego cable connection
<SnakeFast> hischild> http://pastebin.ca/941239
<Lamego> SnakeFast, have you tried the swapon after the change ?
<SnakeFast> Yes, they told me to do that to resolve my problem
<SnakeFast> But it's still here
<Lamego> SnakeFast, does swapon reports any error ?
<hischild> SnakeFast, Lamego means after you put it back to the UUID
<katemins5> hello , I need some help, does it possible to recover files in ubuntu ?
<SnakeFast> The same one that i pasted
<zoomboot8> katemins5: there is a recycle bin in the bottom right corner of your screen
<Nikyo> Lamego - Thanks for your help, I have to go to work.. but I'll keep trying to find this problem out.. if it's a bug of some sort, I'll report it to both sys and app dev teams. Thanks Again..
<Lamego> hischild, nof if they were removed with "rm"
<SnakeFast> http://pastebin.ca/941229
<hischild> Lamego, what? i'm probably misunderstanding you
<ubuntuuuu> hischild: Just a big black blank screen.
<katemins5> zoomboot8: the problem i had some importent scripts inside the Xampp folder , and someone try to reinstall Xampp and its erase my scripts away.. does it possible to recover them ?
<katemins5> the problem i had some importent scripts inside the Xampp folder , and someone try to reinstall Xampp and its erase my scripts away.. does it possible to recover them ?
<Lamego> hischild, wrong nick :P
<ubuntuuuu> After a while it shows some random white letters.
<hischild> Lamego, haha i c ...
<[dcr]> NeT_DeMoN_: sorry for the late reply, but yeah I have a late reply and I tried connecting through "Network" from the Places menu, but i kinda didnt connect? =(
<hischild> ubuntuuuu, have you tried to boot into recovery mode?
<vignesh> can i use ubuntustudio as general purpose ubuntu?? will it support everthing thatz supported by normal ubuntu 7.10??
<SnakeFast> hischild, Lamego> http://pastebin.ca/941229
<NeT_DeMoN_> [dcr]: ah, ive never really tried it but ive heard people talk about it
<sinbox> vignesh, yes
<vignesh> sinbox, ty
<ubuntuuuu> hischild: Yes, I end up at root and as an old windows user I have no idea what to do. ;)
<Lamego> SnakeFast, sudo fdisk -l
<zoomboot8> katemins5: if you go into the folder and click View>>"Show hidden files" .... you might be lucky enough to have a hidden backup file of some of the scripts...
<fargiolas> hi does anybody know how to ged rid of the screen flicker when hibernating (gutsy with nvidia proprietary drivers)
<fargiolas> ?
<bloupotlood> hi guys
<bloupotlood> ive got a problem
<hischild> ubuntuuuu, runge " dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " and it will write your xorg.conf again, thus giving you a fresh copy and that should fix your prob.
<hischild> *run
<SnakeFast> Lamego> http://pastebin.ca/941256
<pawan> hi
<brobostigon> bloupotlood: fire away
<bloupotlood> i boot up with the Ubuntu 7.10 disc, its an original distro, then i get the splash screen, i wait for the desktop, then nothing, blank..
<sinbox> vignesh, there is #ubuntustudio too if you need help with specific applications
<bloupotlood> any ideas? :)
<pawan> i have to press control D every time to load ubuntu
<vignesh> sinbox, oh okay thanks..
<bloupotlood> anyone else getting that problem? Blank screen on load?
<zoomboot8> pawan: is it because the UUIDs don't match up?
<bloupotlood> i know the disc works, ive tried it on another computer earlier this year
<pawan> yes then
<bloupotlood> ive got a 8800GT gpu
<Scunizi> Weird Problem :/ ... ONLY Evolution has lost its window decorations and stretches itself to cover the top and bottom task bars. How do I fix or diagnose this problem?
<zoomboot8> pawan, perhaps you changed some of the partitions after installing ubuntu?
<bloupotlood> can anyone help me?
<pawan> ok
<artenius> what does it mean when I login and it says something about "Failed to load Hal!"
<zoomboot8> pawan, step 1, go to a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<pawan> currently i am under windows
<brobostigon> artenius: hal is hardware abstraction layer
<zoomboot8> pawan: you cannot fix it from windows
<hischild> Scunizi, rightclick the bottom on evolution, then click resize, make it smaller, then rightclick again, and select move ...... you can use your arrow keys both time to resize/move it.
<bloupotlood> guys does anyone know of the blank screen issue?
<knoppix> quit
<Scunizi> hischild, the "bottom" of evo doesn't show anymore.. rightclicking doesn't give me those options
<hischild> Scunizi, even lower then that ... the taskbar ...
<untitled_> I need 1 little help about applications at terminal. Can someone help me a little bit. I dun know from where to start searching lol
<pawan> then
<fahadsadah> I kbow
<fahadsadah> I'll pm u
<Scunizi> hischild, the task bar is gone when evo has focus
<hischild> Scunizi, then unfocus evolution and then rightclick
<bloupotlood> srly can anyone help me? :)
<Lunar_Lamp> X just crashed for me, and checking my Xorg logs, I have a backtrace in there - how do I know where to file it on launchpad?
<artenius> brobostigon: any idea why it would say that? it never has so far. My net went out, which is why I logged out and back in, to see if it would fix it.
<Lamego> untitled_, start by reading some shell tutorial :)
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> where can i get a 32 bit distribution???
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> help
<fahadsadah> I PM'ed him
<Lamego> MAD_da_Great|NOC, www.ubuntu.com
<fahadsadah> maddler, ubuntu IS 32 bit
<brobostigon> artenius: no idea, sorry, never had that error.
<fahadsadah> maddler, I mean
<fahadsadah> MAD_da_Great|NOC, I mean
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> i tried installing it from dere but it gives ur comp does not support long mode
<SnakeFast> Lamego> You have no idea of how i can resolve my problem ?
<Hali_303> hi guys! currently I've got apache installed with php5, however, i'd rather switch to php4. how to do that? whick packages should I remove?
<Lamego> SnakeFast, no, sorry
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> i tried installing it from dere but it gives ur comp does not support long mode
<fahadsadah> "sudo apt-get remove php5 && sudo apt-get install php4"
<SnakeFast> Lamego> Ok, thanks for your time :)
<Scunizi> hischild, nope.. when focused on xchat task bar reappears but doesn't give control of evo's state.. the real issue is the window decorations are missing on evo..
<fahadsadah> MAD_da_Great|NOC, try 16 bit then
<sebas891> hey folks! I've a problem installing ubuntu on laptop with a fancy chipset...  I'm trying to boot with noapic nolapic
<sebas891> no luck.
<Hali_303> fahadsadah: so easy? no need to mess anything wiht apache modules or php-mysql modules or such?
<sebas891> any idea? about other parameter.
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> it jus showin two options to download 1 x86 and other 64 bit
<SnakeFast> hischild> You have no idea of how i can resolve my problem too ?
<hischild> Scunizi, you mean you can't just rightclick on the button thingy on the taskbar for evo?
<sebas891> s?
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> it jus showin two options to download 1 x86 and other 64 bit
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> it jus showin two options to download 1 x86 and other 64 bit
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> which one??
<hischild> SnakeFast, at this time negative
<fahadsadah> Hali_303, no
<smatt> sebas891: where does it stop?
<SnakeFast> Ok, thanks too
<hischild> MAD_da_Great|NOC, if you're not sure which one, use the x86 one
<Hali_303> fahadsadah: cool! thank you man!
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> ok..
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> ty
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> will try dat
<sebas891> smatt:  right after the usbcore stuff
<Scunizi> hischild, that's the point.. there is no normal bottom thingy because the window decorations (boarder) are missing.
<smatt> sebas891: have you tried disabling the module that it hangs on?
<fahadsadah> MAD_da_Great|NOC doesn't have 32 bit
<dgjones> MAD_da_Great|NOC, that sounds like you've downloaded the 64bit version,  go here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and download the  Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) version
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> ??
<fahadsadah> Maybe a 0.5 kernal?
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> ok.. ty
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> ok.. ty
<MAD_da_Great|NOC> i'll try
<Scunizi> hischild, no maximize, minimize or close icons in the top right and same type of bar on the bottom
<katemins5> how can i know on whice device i am working now (terminal) such /dev/hda ?
<sebas891> smatt: how can I know which module hangs ?
<hischild> Scunizi, i've had the issue before, but i forgot how i resolved that ....
<bloupotlood> does ubuntu clash with 8800GT cards?
<bloupotlood> im sure thats the reason the screen goes blank after splash
<bloupotlood> should i try to run at 640x480?
<brobostigon> !hcl | bloupotlood
<ubotu> bloupotlood: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubuntuuuu> How do I configure my tv-out in Ubuntu?
<smatt> sebas891: you said it hangs right after the usbcore stuff, have you tried disabling usb?
<ceil420> how can i use 'find' to find all files with 'World' in a directory to a depth of 2 and echo the results?
<Scunizi> hischild, it's not compiz --replace as that effects the entire system.. must be something more specific.
<bloupotlood> ta
<mitch_> Hey
<erUSUL> katemins5: pwd will tell you your current working directory
<mitch_> Can someone help me with getting sleep to work on my macbook pro?
<fahadsadah> Hm
<dgjones> bloupotlood, I'm pretty sure i've seen people mention problems with th 8xxx series cards, probably worth asking around a bit more in an hour or so, I think there was a solution that took a bit of sorting out
<fahadsadah> Do you have ACPId?
<mitch_> I already updated the kernel
<pawan> hi
<pawan> now i am in ubuntu
<fahadsadah> Oh
<mitch_> Yes
<mitch_> I think i do
<zoomboot8> pawan, ok good. open up 2 terminals, ok?
<fahadsadah> There's a /proc thing
<Hali_303> fahadsadah: I've tried to install php4, but no such packges. Did a couple of google searches and some pages say that I need to compile php4 from source in order to use it, because 7.10 has no support for it. is this true?
<katemins5> erUSUL: i mean i would like to know on whice HDD(hda1,hda2) i am working ? pwd give me the folders location only ..
<fahadsadah> WHAT?
<fismoll8> hey guys--I bought a laptop recently that has nothing but a floppy drive, and no os. Trying to boot from the usb drive using a flash drive with ubuntu on it, but the usb drive doesn't seem to be activated. Do I need to update the bios so that it will recognize my usb drive? What other solutions are there to my prblem
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fahadsadah> One sec, I'll check
<pawan> opened now
<zoomboot8> pawan: in one of them, type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<fahadsadah> You mean gksudo
<pawan> ok
<fahadsadah> Never use sudo on a graphical app!
<erUSUL> katemins5: check the output of mount to see the wich device contains the folder tree you are on
<zoomboot8> pawan: in the other terminal, type "blkid"
<dgjones> fismoll8, you might need to check your bios setting to see whether it will support booting from usb
<pawan> !pastebin
<Scunizi> bloupotlood, dgjones although I'm not sure how to do it.. I think you need to set /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the nv or vesa driver then follow the instructions on how to install the nvidia binary driver.. Envy is not alway the stable-est way to get it done.. manual is best.
<Lamego> Hali_303, that is true, there are no php4 packages for gutsy
<katemins5> erUSUL: how can i do that ? (i am new to Ubuntu
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zoomboot8> pawan: you should make sure the UUIDs from "blkid" are the same as the ones in the fstab file
<pawan> !paste
<bazhang> fismoll8: a computer that olde may not allow for usb boot
<sebas891> smatt: it was working with these parameters with 7.04... but now with 7.10 no luck.
<mitch_> Does anyone have exprince with dealing with a mbp? I need help getting my computer to sleep
<erUSUL> katemins5: run «mount» on a terminal
<Hali_303> Lamego: how to build and install this stuff from source? simply download the tarball from php site, or there is some "ubuntu way" of doing that?
<pawan> !pastebin
<fahadsadah> Hali_303, there is no php4 package
<Pici> pawan: ubotu already anwered you
<dgjones> Scunizi, thats good advice, never use Envy
<fahadsadah> mitch_, check that ACPI is enable in your CMOS settings
<bazhang> pawan: you can /msg the bot for fun if you wish
<Hali_303> fahadsadah: thanks, then I'll need to look for some other way.
<Lamego> Hali_303, well, you can use checkinstall for "make install", in case you want to uninstall in the future
<pawan> where to paste
<smatt> i'm using a turtlebeach usb audio and just installed ubuntu 7.1 last night. I launch firefox and install the flash player inside firefox, but i get no sound. i checked the sound properties and selected "usb" for everything and clicked test to make sure i heard something. i drop to shell and apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and then install it again. still no sound.
<fahadsadah> Compile it from sourse
<zoomboot8> pawan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<brobostigon> mitch_: i have a powerpc mac laptop, and sleep has never worked for me ever under linux.
<Lamego> but the regular install as described on the INSTALL should be fine
<UndertakerX2> can some one please help me remove grub and go back to windows boot loader?
<Lamego> UndertakerX2, run fixbmr using your windows rescue
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59495/
<UndertakerX2> dont have a windows rescue disk
<Hali_303> Lamego: good to know thanks! do you have any info on how php4 will go with all the other (I guess php5 based) packages of feisty? (I mean apache modules, php-mysql and such)
<pawan> output from gedit
<Lamego> UndertakerX2, with a msdos boot disk, fdisk /mbr
<smatt> sebas891: download an older version then just upgrade through apt
<zoomboot8> pawan, and the output from blkid?
<fahadsadah> They wpn't
<UndertakerX2> lmaego, dont have one of those either lol
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ blkid
<pawan> /dev/sda1: UUID="AE27-684B" TYPE="vfat"
<pawan> /dev/sda5: UUID="44C49256C49249D6" TYPE="ntfs"
<pawan> /dev/sda6: UUID="AE2C-6850" TYPE="vfat"
<pawan> /dev/sdb1: UUID="AE2E-6852" TYPE="vfat"
<pawan> /dev/sdb3: UUID="5080192D80191AD4" TYPE="ntfs"
<FloodBot1> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> UndertakerX2: boot with windows install cd go to recovery console and run «fixmbr»
<Lamego> Hali_303, well, as long you install it to a directory which does not conflict with php5, you should not have problems
<fahadsadah> You have to edit your apache confs
<LadyNikon> doh..
<Hali_303> Lamego: fahadsadah: thank you guys, I'll try that
<Lamego> Hali_303, anyway it has been sometime since I need to built php4 :P
<DarkShadow_> hey, simple question--in these steps ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3851308&postcount=3 ), which way do I go about "Install fglrx closed source driver for ATI video cards."
<fahadsadah> You're welcome
<pawan> now
<Lamego> DarkShadow_, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Hali_303> Lamego: I've got an old typo3 based site here, so I need it :/
<smatt> no takers on the audio problem?
<DarkShadow_> Lamego: thanks
<zoomboot8> pawan: pastebin the output from blkid?
<UndertakerX2> erUSUL, i dont have a dos or windows cd
<sebas891> smatt: weird, I do not see any usb options to disable it.
<Lamego> DarkShadow_, you will also need to change your xorg conf to use it
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59496/
<erUSUL> UndertakerX2: you need one
<fahadsadah> We saw it when you spammed
<fahadsadah> No need for pastebin
<LadyNikon> heh
<fahadsadah> sda5 nd sdb3 are windows
<UndertakerX2> erUSUL, i dont have one, surley there is some other way
<smatt> sebas891: in suse you would just type nousb as a parameter for boot option
<fahadsadah> The rest are fat - any OS
<smatt> sebas891: i'm not sure what it would be for ubuntu, i'm new too :)
<sebas891> smatt: thanks for the hints :)
<pawan> now
<erUSUL> UndertakerX2: dunno if you can use the utility (fixmbr) from a instaled windows ask in ##windows we are offtopic
<fahadsadah> You can
<katemins5> erUSUL: i need your advice, i working with Xampp server , the xampp was on /opt/lampp/ with internal folder that including personal scripts & data, someone remove the xampp installation , and today i found that /opt is empty , does it possible to recover the files ?
<DarkShadow_> I got the error "E: Couldn't find package fglrx"
<UndertakerX2> erUSUL, i actually tried to install grub but cant get it to install
<fahadsadah> But it will not boot linux
<smatt> sebas891: at least i'm trying to help... nobody wants to answer my question :)
<UndertakerX2> erUSUL, i have installed grub before but cant get it to install this time
<fahadsadah> katemins5, it's oossible
<fahadsadah> But incredibly hard
<fahadsadah> And expensive
<UndertakerX2> erUSUL, can i use grub as a boot loader without ubuntu installed?
<mitch_> Okay thanks guys
<katemins5> fahadsadah: Ubuntu does not have some recover files software ?
<fahadsadah> erUSUL, the U in grub stands for Unified
<erUSUL> UndertakerX2: dunno if it is possible to install it on windws; never tried
<fahadsadah> I mean UndertakerX2
<fahadsadah> katemins5, no
<fahadsadah> Probably not, anyway
<pawan> how to repair
<zoomboot8> pawan, ok, you need to remove 2 lines from the gedit file
<erUSUL> katemins5: it is difficult to recover erased files on linux... maybe photorec from testdisk or something similar but i dunno
<pawan> which one
<UndertakerX2> erUSUL, well i have an empty partion of only about a gb, is there anything i can do with this to boot to win?
<fophillips> Why are all the Haskell packages so broken?
<dgjones> UndertakerX2, if you delete Ubuntu, you'll most likely delete the grub files (unless you installed it to a different partition which would stop your system booting completely, you're best bet is as erUSUL suggested to ask in ##windows on how to recover you mbr
<zoomboot8> pawan, from the pastebin, remove lines 15 and 16... the lines that start out as "# /dev/sdb3" and as "UUID=6368746f-2074-616b-6f65-207575696400"
<UndertakerX2> dgjones, is that on this server?
<erUSUL> UndertakerX2: you can use the supergrub boot disk or something like that
<UndertakerX2> erUSUL, where can i find this?
<dgjones> UndertakerX2, yes it is
<pawan> removed now
<dgjones> !grub | UndertakerX2
<ubotu> UndertakerX2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zoomboot8> pawan: and save the file in gedit, and when you reboot next time, tehre should be no problem with having to press ctrl-D
<UndertakerX2> dgjones, which part exactly do i need to refer to in those articles?
<lunaphyte_> why would almost al my md devices no longer have volume ids? http://rafb.net/p/XuL2bW84.html
<lunaphyte_> *all my
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ubuntuuu> I have a laptop with ATI Mobility x300 which has tv-out. How do I use the tv-out in Ubuntu?
<fahadsadah> You'll need a driver
<fahadsadah> Download and compile it
<mettler> find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic: No such file or directory
<mettler> is that fatal?
<ubuntuuu> fahadsadah: Me?
<bazhang> ubuntuuu: what have you tried so far?
<Kalamarencu> any Romanians here?
<fahadsadah> Yes
<mettler> find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic: No such file or directory what firmware is it looking for ?!
<fahadsadah> Go to ATIs site
<linlynx6> Hi I need to reinstall grub please help me
<fahadsadah> They will  have a Linux driver
<dgjones> UndertakerX2, looking at it, thats aimed at people keeping Ubuntu etc, you'll be better checking in #windows for an answer, they'll be able to help you better
<erUSUL> !grub | linlynx6
<ubotu> linlynx6: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fahadsadah> linlynx6, use "grub-install"
<wikzo>  I am trying to learn a bit about compiling. I am trying to install an Xmahjongg 3.7 game, but I get an error during ./config. What is wrong, please help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59498/
<ubuntuuu> bazhang: I changed the monitor to another option called "Unknown" which made no screen work. Then i installed "atitvout" but now I read its outdated. Google isn't giving me more options so I'm here. :)
<Pici> wikzo: install the build-essential package
<wikzo> Pici: How? :)
<bazhang> ubuntuuu: okay, and how did you install the atitvout?
<ubuntuuu> Synaptic
<Pici> wikzo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install oops
<vallhalla81> when i save a theme where does it save to?
<wikzo> Pici: Oh, sorry. It is a specific package. Thought you mean generally
<ubuntuuu> Getting drivers from ATI now then. :)
<onikitsune> hey anyone got a link to somewhere that will tell me how to install alsa, i got all the files for it, jsut don't know how to compil it
<Pici> wikzo: yes, its a metapackage of everything you need to compile something (except for specific sources things need of course)
<bazhang> ubuntuuu: have you tried the restricted driver manager? you dont need to compile them
<ubuntuuu> bazhang: I dont know what that is.
<onikitsune> hey anyone got a link to somewhere that will tell me how to install alsa, i got all the files for it, jsut don't know how to compil it
<wad> What is the program for navigating files and directories?
<PokoLoko>  Hi there
<PokoLoko> I need some help regarding Hardy Heron
<Pici> !hardy | PokoLoko
<ubotu> PokoLoko: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mettler> find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic: No such file or directory ;/
<mettler> any packages i need?
<wikzo> Pici: When I try to install it, it tells me to insert the Ubuntu 7.10 CD-ROM
<bazhang> nautilus wad?
<pawan> great man it worked
<wad> bazhang, ah, thanks!
<pawan> thanks
<zoomboot8> pawan: glad to hear it :)
<Pici> wikzo: remove the cdrom repository option from System>Administration>Software Sources
<pawan> how do u know
<zoomboot8> pawan: because it happened to me, too, whenever I changed my partitions
<wad> bazhang, we can't find Nautilus on the menus. Where do we find it?
<espham> does anyone here know how I mount my external HD?
<pawan> great
<onikitsune> anyone know the commands to complie alsa?
<dgjones> !alsa | onikitsune
<ubotu> onikitsune: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> !intelhda | onikitsune
<ubotu> onikitsune: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Scunizi> espham, try mount -a
<hischild> wad, nautilus is the graphical file manager. If you go to home in places, you're using nautilus
<sn0> onikitsune can i ask why you are compiling alsa? its available for you , unless you are having sound problems then if so please elaborate.
<sfears> !sound
<erUSUL> onikitsune: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto here there are steps to compile alsa
<bazhang> onikitsune: you know there is a channel for that especially?
<onikitsune> thank you guys, and bazhang, yes i do, thank you
<wad> hischild, Okay.... under windows, I press WIN-E and I get the file manager. How do I get it under linux?
<bazhang> ah okay ;]
<rosagabriela> hola soy argentina
<wad> WIN-E doesn't work here.
<sfears> is there a way to undo updates i made with adept_updater last night.. i believe that's what killed my audio sound
<bazhang> rosagabriela: espanol?
<zoomboot8> wad: you can make your own shortcut keys by going to System>>Preferences>>Keyboard Shortcuts
 * wad tries it
<Pici> wad: Use the Places Menu, or configure your own keys like zoomboot8 said
<hischild> wad, the only way i'm aware of would be via places -> home ... or alt f2 and then type nautilus
<sfears> i've purged & reinsatlled alsa.. still no luck.. booted into a different kernel, no luck, system beeps work fine, volume levels in mixers look good.  windows sounds work fine
<anthony> Sigh, could someone help me with rsync?  I'm trying to migrate a server, and I have the accounts all set up already, and moved the /home directory as it was a few weeks ago.  However, some users made changes on the source server since then, and I need to mirror those changes before we complete the switch.  I only need directories matching /home/fooXX, where XX is an integer 01-26.
<wad> Ah! We missed this obvious thing. :()
<wad> It worked!
<Oberon> How can i view package versions from aptitude search?
<sfears> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sn0> Oberon using "aptitude show"
<Oberon> thanks sn0
<sn0> np
<linlynx6> thank I will try that
<wikzo> Pici: Sorry I'm asking again, but now I got an error during make. See it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59499/
<anthony> Oberon: or apt-cache policy.
<Akkeresu> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, and I'm having some issues. I was setting up a PDC for Samba and had to reboot, but now I can no longer log in.
<sfears> sound quit working after updates.. any ideas where i can start?
<DarkShadow_> How can I tell if my graphics card was installed fully?
<wad> DarkShadow_, push down on it, until it's all the way in the slot.
 * wad ducks
<DarkShadow_> my bad, I meant software-wise...I know the hardware is installed right
<UndertakerX2> Couldnt I use GParted LiveCD to modify the potions of my drive and install ubuntu to retore grub?
<Akkeresu> My computer will say, "No logon servers" and then after hitting OK, it will go for a few seconds and say Authentication failed.
<zoomboot8> DarkShadow_: go to a terminal and type "glxgears"  .... it will give you an idea of the 3d gl performance of your card
<Ricky_> ciao a tutti!!!
<UndertakerX2> Couldnt I use GParted LiveCD to modify the potions of my drive and install ubuntu to retore grub?
<leti> bye bye ho fame
<Pici> leti: excuse me?
<DarkShadow_> actually I'm pretty sure that the drivers aren't installed yet (I went in Screens and Graphics), but glxgears works fine--but then I also have integrated graphics.
 * Akkeresu bangs his head against the desk.
<Pici> !it | Ricky_
<damjan> is it possible to find some pre-release of the Ubuntu mobile edition? I'd like to try put it on an Asus eeePC
<ubotu> Ricky_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Akkeresu> Why will it not let me in?
<web_> noi siamo tra i 1300 utenti!
<web_> 1303
<zoomboot8> DarkShadow_: when you did "glxgears" and left it for about 10 seconds... what FPS did it say you had?
<Slart> !english | web_
<ubotu> web_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<web_> aiuto! mici siamo perse
<Slart> !it | web_
<DarkShadow_> It said I was getting about 2800 FPS
<viola> ciao ragassi!!!
<ubotu> web_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> web_: portuguese?
<gorodecki> gw
<gracia> quien eres
<Pici> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<web_> ok darling be quiet
<balle_> hey, anybody knows i i can update from 6.06 to 7.10 (is it?)
<gracia> abla en español
<Slart> !upgrade | balle_
<ubotu> balle_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zoomboot8> DarkShadow_: holy crap, I only get 830 fps with my radeon x1300.... your card is very much installed!
<Pici> gracia: /j #ubuntu-es
<balle_> !upgrade
<web_> no hablo espanol
<Slart> balle_: I think the earlier upgrades were more difficult than they are now..
<DarkShadow_> ah...okay, yeah I have an x1650
<Slart> balle_: but read the link and decide if you want to upgrade... a reinstall might be better/faster
<Akkeresu> Has anyone had issues with logging in and getting a "No Login Servers" and "Authentication Failed" message?
<DarkShadow_> hmm, then how do I get my dual-monitors to extend rather than mirror?
<DarkShadow_> that section is grayed out in "Screen and Graphics Properties"
<zoomboot8> DarkShadow_: you can also see the installed driver by typing: "glxinfo | grep OpenGL"
<bazhang> DarkShadow_: like xinerama?
<Slart> Akkeresu: nope.. but it sounds like it's trying to authenticate with some external servers.. have you changed anything?
<DarkShadow_> xinerama?
<Akkeresu> Slart: I was in the middle of setting up my machine as a PDC, and had to reboot.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo DarkShadow_
<Slart> Akkeresu: ah.. well.. something isn't quite right then..
<ubuntuuu> I want to install "ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run". How do I do? =)
<zoomboot8> DarkShadow_: so in "Screens and Graphics", if you click on "Screen 2" and then "Secondary Screen", you still cannot go to "extend"?
<Akkeresu> Slart: I made backups of the modified files, but I can't get in to switch them out.
<Slart> ubuntuuu: try this "sudo sh ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86_64.run"
<Akkeresu> And, there's no terminal in the LiveCD.
<Slart> ubuntuuu:  you might have to do that with x shut down..
<bastid_raZor> ubuntulog; if you're in the same directory as that file type ./ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Slart> Akkeresu: try booting from a live cd and replace the files
<Akkeresu> Already tried. Can't get to a terminal.
<ubuntuuu> "sh: Can't open ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86_64.run"
<josotosan> ààà°
<ubuntuuu> =/
<Slart> bastid_raZor: and make sure the .run file is marked as executable
<bastid_raZor> Slart; true, some aren't
<Slart> ubuntuuu: I made a typo with the filename.. use the correct filename
<DarkShadow_> zoomboot8: correct -- except it shows 2 "Screen 1" entries, with one grayed out.
<skillz> hi, i managed to move my menu bar from the top of my screen to the left by accident, but now i cant move it back becuase all the buttons and icons are in the way so i cant click anywhere that is free to drag it back to the top... is there a workaround for this?
<Slart> skillz: remove something so you can get to the panel.. the clock is pretty big.. or the application menu
<DRebellion> skillz, delete some buttons
<balle_> it says my password is wrong, even though it is correct :/ any way to reset my password
<skillz> ok, will do
<balle_> ?
<skillz> thanks
<web_> \nick goldrake
<Slart> balle_: checked caps-lock?
<skillz> ok, how do i get my clock back?
<balle_> slart: yees
<Slart> skillz: right click on the panel, select add
<DRebellion> skillz, right-click -> add to panel
<skillz> done, thanks guys :D
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys, hoping you can help me with an anooying problem :P I currently share my dvd over my network to play movies off of through my Xbox. I setup the share just fine but the problem I run into is that once I start a video form the DVD drive over the net, the disc is locked in th edrive and when I try to eject I get a msg saying "Cannot Eject Volume: An application is preventing the volume 'data' from being ejected
<No1CaNTeL> d drive, like virtualbox, and I had already turned off the xbox as well. Anyone know how to override this annoyance?
<phil66> Using Pidgin to access this chat room.When opening Pidgin in ordeer to get to chat room I have to go accounts>add/edit and disable chat and buddies then re enable. Is this a Pidgin flaw or normal procedure. Any workarounds
<Slart> balle_: passwords don't just change themselves.. most of the time anyways.. what did you try to do?
<No1CaNTeL> I don't see why a drive should ever be locked like that except when it is system proccesses that are being used
<No1CaNTeL> tia
<zoomboot8> DarkShadow_: I have to go, but you might have more luck running the actual ati configuring program... use the command "sudo amdcccle"
<DarkShadow_> alrighty
<DarkShadow_> thanks for the help
<balle_> slart: yes well.. i am trying to update from 6.06  to 6.10  and it has asked me to enter the root password
<Slart> No1CaNTeL: hmm.. isn't there a way to "force" the eject? checked the man page?
<skillz> one more thing.. i have seen many screenshots of linux with a bar at the bottom that looks like the MAC OS
<skillz> how can i achieve that look?
<Slart> balle_: root password? ubuntu doesn't use that..
<No1CaNTeL> sorry, I'm a noober :P you have the link to the man page?
<brunner> hi all
<balle_> slart: sec.
<Slart> No1CaNTeL: man pages are installed automagically.. run "man eject" in a terminal
<ubuntuuu> "Generating package: Ubuntu/7.10
<ubuntuuu> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 311: sh -c '/usr/sbin/synaptic --set-selections --non-interactive --hide-main-window < /tmp/filemzWYVj': not found
<ubuntuuu> Unable to install dpkg-dev and build-essential.  Please manually install and try again.
<ubuntuuu> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.s18039"
<genii> AAAAAAAAAA
<ubuntuuu> Ops, kinda much =/
<brunner> how can I figure out what package caused a specific instance of libflashplayer.so to exist?
<balle_> slart: alt-f4 is NOT alt-f2
<Slart> ubuntuuu: don't paste that much text in here.. use pastebin
<Slart> !paste | ubuntuuu
<ubotu> ubuntuuu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<brunner> or more importantly, how can I uninstall it?
<No1CaNTeL> one sec :P sorry, thought you were short forming "Manual" :P
<No1CaNTeL> one sec, ty
<bubuntu> hi folks, is there any method to reinstall ubuntu without do format?
<Slart> balle_: nope.. that's what I always tell my students.. =).. or something
<Pici> brunner: dpkg -s /path/to/file
<DRebellion> brunner, i'm betting either flashplugin-nonfree or gnash
<balle_> slart: to run the update program you must enter the root passwords, any thougts?
<Pici> brunner: er, -S
<skillz> is there a way of getting the mac OS looking bar at the bottom of ubuntu, and removing the current one?
<ubuntuuu> Is there any easy way to get graphic drivers or do I actually have to spend over 4hours trying to get my tv-out to work? >:(
<Slart> balle_: are you really really really sure it wants the root password.. are you following some kind of howto?
<Pici> ubuntuuu: Any reason you aren't using the restricted-drivers manager?
<Slart> skillz: I think it's called avant.. not sure though.. not using it myself
<LSD|Ninja> the restricted rivers manager is a godsend
<LSD|Ninja> drivers*
<jared> has anyone heard of audio problems after installing ubuntu
<ubuntuuu> Cause I don't know what it is. All my searching tells me to download drivers from ATI and use. Including this chat.
<skillz> avant, is there other ones? so that i can choose?
<LSD|Ninja> ubuntuuu: look in System -> Administration
<balle_> slart yea i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgra   doing the gksu "update-man....  in the alt-f2 terminal because the regular one wouldnt
<Pici> ubuntuuu: Go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers
<v3ctor> skillz: avant window navigator
<Slart> skillz: there are many.. one uses cairo.. cairo-dock or something.. then there's avant.. and one is a desklet I think..
<skillz> slart: which one is best do u recomened?
<LSD|Ninja> you should also be told quite loudly that you have hw that needs restricted (god I hate that term) drivers. Dunno how you missed it.
<Slart> balle_: gksu wants your user password.. not the root password
<balle_> hmm, sec
<balle_> gksu "update-manager -c"
<Slart> skillz: I recommend you google around and try them.. I don't use any of those
<balle_> damn...
<v3ctor> skillz: i have been really happy with awn
<balle_> slart: it does say that it wants the root password, and i don't like it either
<Slart> balle_: and it doesn't matter if you use alt+f2 or alt+f4 or any of the f1-f6 keys.. it's the same
<balle_> slart: well, alt-f4 closes the x-chat window.
<Slart> balle_: sorry.. ctrl+alt+f1  up to ctrl+alt+f6..
<Slart> balle_: once you're out in the black you can use alt+f1-f7 to switch
<No1CaNTeL> Slart: I found the options but being a complete nix noob, I'm not sure which flags I should be using with the command, would you mind giving an example if it is not too much trouble?? I've tried man eject -r cdrom0 but nothing happens
<Pici> balle_: try gksudo instead of gksu
<balle_> slart: ahh between terminals? nifty
<hischild> No1CaNTeL, dont use man in front of a command, it'll try to find a manual for it.
<Slart> balle_: yes.. you've got a couple of those to play around with
<Slart> No1CaNTeL: one second.. I'll take a look
<brunner> I've uninstalled gnash and flashplugin-nonfree, but ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is still installed.  What's the proper way to uninstall it?
<No1CaNTeL> ahh, gotchya :P one sec
<No1CaNTeL> it sayst he device is busy
<hischild> No1CaNTeL, is a program accessing it?
<Hammer89> does anyone remember what the compiz irc channel was?
<balle_> slart: IT's aliiiive it's ALIIVE
<bazhang> #compiz
<No1CaNTeL> not anymore, this is the problem, I share the drive to play vieos off of it over smb through my xbox, it's like the xbox doesnt release or something, even after the xbox has been reset/powered off
<Hammer89> bazhang: lol... thanks **why didn't I think of that** :P
<Slart> balle_: that was fast.. everything worked now? root password and all?
<balle_> slart: well now i have a buck load of problems causing me to be unable to update my system something with -1
<No1CaNTeL> I've had to keep logging off to fix the issue, which gets tedius
<balle_> slart: no root needed
<balle_> correction: something with -w
<No1CaNTeL> the only other app is virtualbox, but that should not cause issues
<Slart> No1CaNTeL: doesn't seem to be a "force" option.. I guess you'll have to stop sharing the drive before you can unmount it.. sounds unpractical..
<ethan961> No1CaNTel, can you unmount then mount again?
<Slart> balle_: ok.. as long as it works =)
<ethan961> nvm
<No1CaNTeL> how do I go about doing that?
<balle_> slart: could this be because ubuntu is not running on my -c or something? i know the partitions are numbered but anyway
<No1CaNTeL> or maybe how to find out which program is still accessing the drivE?
<ethan961> sorry, that's the problem
<audiosensecd1_> peeps ne1 culd help to run eggdrop
<balle_> slart: well it does not work, i have like a page of problems that i dont really get..
<Slart> balle_: I've never seen a system act up because it isn't installed on the first drive.. it must be something else
<pawan> hi
<balle_> slart: i get the problems, not the solution
<Slart> balle_: pastebin the errors and we'll deal with them one by one
<Slart> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<balle_> slart: sec
<Slart> balle_: there are apps that let you paste from the command line..
<Slart> !info webboard
<No1CaNTeL> I alsi run into a nother problem with networking the xbox which is accessing files. I have to reset permissions for the shared folder each time I add a new file to shared or the xbox doesnt play it.
<ubotu> webboard (source: webboard): Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 196 kB
<hischild> Slart, you can also use pastebinit
<Slart> hischild: yes.. but that one has some weird german pastebin server as default.. =)
<balle_> Reading package lists... Done
<balle_> Building dependency tree... Done
<balle_> (synaptic:8994): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<balle_> (synaptic:8994): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<balle_> (synaptic:8994): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<balle_> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot1> balle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> balle_: hmm.. I accepted that.. but.. nothing happened
<hischild> balle_, PASTEBIN it ...
<Slart> balle_: you'll only get auto-banned if you paste in here
<Pici> s/banned/muted/
<Slart> !away > pfein-away
<balle_> slart: yea, got that now :)
<No1CaNTeL> Slart: is there a way to find out which application is keeping the dvd drive in use?
<balle_> but, i'm not really sure of what to pastebin, is it the stuff in the terminal or is it the errors i for in the software updates app?
<hischild> balle_, everything
<Slart> No1CaNTeL: there is this nifty little tool called lsof (ls open files) that lists all open files.. combine that with grep and you could do something like "lsof | grep -i /dev/scd0" to see what process has the file /dev/scd0 open.. change that to /media/yourdvddrive or whatever is appropriate
<Slart> balle_: anything that looks like an error, I guess
<balle_> slart: doing...
<UndertakerX2> what can i use to make/burn an ISO file in ubuntu?
<jif> brasero
<Slart> gnome-baker
<UndertakerX2> thanks
<bazhang> or just right click open with cd/dvd creator
<[_Snarf_]> Anyone familiar with MythTV? Specifically the backend
<No1CaNTeL> it' says it's just VirtualBox that is using the drive with that command line, although I still have it open now, I have tested to see if it was virtualbox that caused this issue and even when it is turned off, it still does this. I will give it another shot just to be sure, maybe I had something else running the last time as well without realizing :P
<No1CaNTeL> Slart: ^
<jskulski> can anyone hlep me diagnose the slowness of this computer. It's a fairly fast machine, but when I start up and log in, it just takes forever to even get a terminal up and to even run vim.
<fahadsadah> Please can you cat /proc/loadavg
<[_Snarf_]> I'm getting the error "2008-03-13 13:30:09.343 SG(Default) Error: Group 'Default' wants to use directory '/var/lib/mythtv/', but this directory is not writeable.
<jskulski> [jskulski@tool] ~ % cat /proc/loadavg
<jskulski> 2.14 3.43 2.76 2/216 7367
<[_Snarf_]> and I've no idea what the settings/permissions should be
<Slart> No1CaNTeL: hmm.. look again.. there's bound to be some kind of process keeping it open..
<balle_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59505/
<artenius> Can anyone help me figure out why it says "Failed to initiate Hal" when I login. It wasn't doing this yesterday and now my dvds aren't working.
<kes> hello. i booted in kubuntu livecd, installed lvm2, load dm-mod, lvdisplay show that my volum in /dev/vg/tmp but i don't have /dev/vg folder
<No1CaNTeL> is there not a way to turn off this security setting?? the one that denies you the ability to open a dvd drive while it is in use?? In windows I have never run into a problem ejecting in the middle, unless I interrupted an install or something, I would prefer to have this off if possible :P
<Slart> balle_: looking
<jskulski> trackerd seems to eat up some CPU in top
<No1CaNTeL> well, only one line was returned to me when I used that command you had posted: "lsof | grep -i /dev/scd0
<No1CaNTeL> :P
<No1CaNTeL> I wisht ehre was more too it
<Slart> No1CaNTeL: I don't think it's a security setting.. removing stuff while something is using it might mess things up..
<Devo> What's the difference between /usr/bin/sh and /usr/bin/bash?
<matthew_> vg: ur doin in wrong!
<DavidCraft> how do I install a CPU temperaure app in ubuntu on the tap bar?
<Slart> Devo: sh is linked to dash.. bash is bash
<matthew_> </lolcats>
<Devo> Slart: What is dash?
<matthew_> small shell.
<Slart> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<erUSUL> DavidCraft: right clicl add to panel
<No1CaNTeL> I can understand that when installing an app and you hit eject, but for when the drive is not being used, I should not be locked out of it, or even if it is in use and idle I should not be locked out , imho at least
<matthew_> quick to create a dash process.  uses less memory.  used in init scripts.
<erUSUL> !sensors | DavidCraft
<ubotu> DavidCraft: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Slart> Devo: it's a small shell.. similar, but not identical, to sh.. it's kind of complicated..
<DavidCraft> I need an app to DO this. What app?
<prince_jammys> DavidCraft: maybe conky
<matthew_> the swith to dash for init scripts was done to improve boot time.
<matthew_> and what's more, it worked.
<prince_jammys> !info conky | DavidCraft
<ubotu> davidcraft: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<vox> DavidCraft: open Synaptic and install System Monitor
<Ergo^> hello
<Devo> Slart: Is DASH supposedly better than Bash?
<vox> DavidCraft: that will monitor all sorts of temps
<Ergo^> how do i share files among ubuntu based pc-s "?
<Ergo^> i ve added a NFS share but i dont know how to access it
<Slart> balle_: it looks like your ubuntu servers are wrong.. you won't be able to update if the servers aren't correct
<damjan> Devo: depends on "better"... it's a minimalistic shell
<Slart> Devo: I think dash is better than sh.. bash is more of a "for daily use"-shell..
<Devo> damjan: I see.
<balle_> slart: yes well,  was thinking in that direction, could you possibly help me on how to correct my servers?
<Slart> Devo: sh/dash is mostly just used for scripts and such
<Devo> Slart: What is Bash used for?
<sfears> is there a way to reverse updates i made using adept_updater yesterday? it killed my audio playback
<prince_jammys> scripts and such :)
<prince_jammys> Devo: the startup scripts are run in dash
<jskulski> if i shut off trackerd what will that affect?
<phil66> Help with Pidgin
<Slart> Devo: bash is what you get when you run a terminal.. with command completion etc.. but all these features aren't needed if you're just going to run a script.. so for that we have dash.. or sh.. that uses less memory and is a bit faster I presume
<damjan> bash is used in 99% of cases where a shell is used
<Slart> balle_: let me see what the ubuntu site recommends
<Devo> Slart: I see.
<balle_> slart: doung so myself as well
<prince_jammys> Devo: bash has many more features
<Slart> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Slart> !sources
<Slart> oh.. come on ubotu.. give me some factoid love...
<rplion> hi
<Devo> Ubotu is slow.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is slow. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vox> DavidCraft: my bad, it's Sensors Applet that you want
<tomcraft> hey, is type II pc card slot compatible with pcmcia cards with cardbus interface?
<hischild> Slart, ubotu doesnt like you anymore :p
<Mezzfit_> lol
<Slart> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Devo> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Mezzfit_> balls
<Slart> hischild: hehe.. I must have been bad in some way
<Mezzfit_> !balls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about balls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rplion> how is the new thinkpad t61?
<bazhang> Slart: that particular command (easy source) is gone for good
<Pici> Mezzfit_: dont do that
<Mezzfit_> lol
<Mezzfit_> what?
<Mezzfit_> ask the bot about some nuts?
<bazhang> mezzfit calm down
<conb123> Hi im having trouble with ubuntu it freezes after about 5 minuites use in gusty i posted my specs here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721638&highlight=freeze
<vox> Mezzfit_: this is a place for helping people, not fooling around with bots.
<Mezzfit_> oh
<Mezzfit_> sry new to irc
<Slart> bazhang: hmm.. so where do I find info on how to setup sources on older version of ubuntu?
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<artenius> Can anyone help me figure out why it says "Failed to initiate Hal" when I login. It wasn't doing this yesterday and now my dvds aren't working.
<ethan961> Mezzfit_, you can play with the bot in a pm, with "/MSG ubotu blah
<bazhang> good question slart let me check
<pawan> hi
<conb123> anybody have any ideas about my problem its been bugging me for ages now
<conb123> i hate using windows all the time
<phil66> Question about Pidgin
<jpatrick> !ask | phil66
<ubotu> phil66: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<phil66> When login on agter login off I have to disable and then re-enable Irc and Buddies
<tuxtoti> anyone know of a tool to convert ttf fonts to bitmap format?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266127.html Slart a list is here; they might need to edit out the dapper for whatever he is using
<conb123> tuxtoti try google http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ttf+to+bmp&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/fontforge tuxtoti
<Slart> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> Slart: no worries ;]
<balle_> slart: sry to bother you but, found anything?
<Slart> balle_: take a look here..bazhang found something ..  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266127.html
<bazhang> tuxtoti: sudo apt-get install fontforge
<bazhang> tuxtoti: that is for gutsy btw--you are running gutsy right?
<jasonb2007> I was wondering if anyone has suggestions for broken gutsy sleep mode/hibernation issues? ive googled and it just seems weird how ubuntu 7 worked now 7.10 doesnt? all updates are applied but what the heck broke this
<tuxtoti> bazhang: yup
<[_Snarf_]> what's the command to create an exact copy of my install right now?
<tuxtoti> else will install it from source
<bazhang> tuxtoti: then that is it
<Slart> balle_: it's the best I could find... it's not the danish servers that you used before.. but some american ones.. you'll have to edit your sources.list and do "sudo apt-get update" .. then try the upgrading again
<bazhang> http://fontforge.sourceforge.net/ homepage here for more info tuxtoti
<Jack_Sparrow> [_Snarf_], Lose the special characters that make it hard to highlight your name and I will tell you
<balle_> slart: thx, but what file should i edit?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | [_Snarf_]
<ubotu> [_snarf_]: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> [_Snarf_], I prefer dd or dd to tar  etc
<erUSUL> [_Snarf_]: other option is
<lunaphyte_> why would almost all my md devices no longer have volume ids? http://rafb.net/p/XuL2bW84.html
<erUSUL> !clone > [_Snarf_]
<Taggard> !clone > Taggard
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, but dd will copy all the free space as well...
<[_Snarf_]> dd, then tar, eh?
<[_Snarf_]> eeeeexcellent
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, Exact copy implies that,
<artenius> Can anyone help me figure out why it says "Failed to initiate Hal" when I login. It wasn't doing this yesterday and now my dvds aren't working. "Unable to open 'dvd://'" I figure they must be related.
<Devo> When is Ubuntu going to use ext4?
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, hard drive space is not the premium that it once was
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know the name of that app that can print music sheet notation?
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, =/ and why would you need to tar it when it will output one file (i assume you mean dd if=/dev/sda1 of=file)
<Odd-rationale>  Thanks!
<edoceo> Using Hardy, updated yesterday and now my vol_id segfaults on boot - my system is toast!
<frank_> !hardy | edoceo
<ubotu> edoceo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<luisp> #ubuntu
<luisp> sakdlasd
<luisp> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, Just one of the optins listed in our factoid links
<erUSUL> !info lilypond | Odd-rationale
<ubotu> odd-rationale: lilypond (source: lilypond): A program for typesetting sheet music. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.25-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1304 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<Odd-rationale> erUSUL: That was it! Thanks a lot!
<tomcraft> is there a command i can type to see my pc card slot information?
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci
<luisp> alguien habla español?
<balle_> slart: i do not know wich file i should edit
<erUSUL> !es | luisp
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | luisp
<ubotu> luisp: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> tomcraft: Usually lspci command also has the pcmcia info on it
<tomcraft> thank you!
<Odd-rationale> erUSUL: Wasn't there a simple frontend to lilypond, too?
<lunaphyte_> should the output of vol_id -u /dev/md0 match what's in mdadm.conf?
<erUSUL> Odd-rationale: yes but i do not remember just googl around
<Odd-rationale> erUSUL: OK. Thanks!
<bazhang> balle the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jafet> Is it safe to use a separate disk for swap? That is, data in the swap partition can change/disappear between power downs, hibernates, etc.
<Odd-rationale> erUSUL: denemo!
<balle_> bazhang: and the pastebin it?
<balle_> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<heogen> hello, I have a problem when I trying to update my program with synapsis.
<chazco> Anyone know if its possible to install LAMP on Gusty graphically?
<heogen> the error is dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<heogen> and when I going to terminal and write 'dpkg --configure -a
<bazhang> balle sorry you need to edit it; sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the us to danish (dn?) then save and reload/refresh and you should be good
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, If trying to pastebin sources try this    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<QuickGold> How do I install the Fileinfo PHP extension?
<heogen> say me in the terminal  You will need to go download one of the  You will need to go download one of the
<DRebellion> !gksudo | bazhang balle_
<ubotu> bazhang balle_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<heogen>  jdk-6-doc.zip       jdk-6-doc-ja.zip
<bazhang> balle_: no idea if it is dn or dk or what for the danish prefix sorry
<heogen> somebody help me?
<balle_> bazhang: dk is the danish fix for it
<bazhang> DRebellion: aha I've been breaking my system forever then ;]
<Jafet> balle_, are you trying to use a different package repo server?
<lunaphyte_> where does vol_id -u /dev/md0 get it's value from?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, IT is one of those things that sneaks up on you then bam..
<QuickGold> How do I install the Fileinfo PHP extension?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: not as bad as autom.. though I hope ;]
<Typhox> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, Worse in its' own way
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, Automatix can be avoided...  the other is simple user error
<heogen> hi somebody may help me?
<heogen> with my error
<Jack_Sparrow> heogen, we see you, please dont repeat, if someone knows they will answer
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | heogen
<balle_> jafet: yea the one i am currently using is not working for me, so i think i am doing just that yes..
<ubotu> heogen: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: I promise never to *recommend* it again ;]
<Jafet> balle_, Menu > System > Administration > Software Sources?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<heogen> ubotu thank you and im sorry ok
<digitalELPH> @channelstats
<bazhang> he is a bot heogen
<Jack_Sparrow> heogen, ubotu is a robot.. bot  not a person...
<balle_> jafet: yea i am running 6.06 and trying to update it, but the URLs im updating from doesnt seem to exist
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_,  what version are you trying to update to..
<erUSUL> heogen: it would be good if you pastebin the output of the reconfigure command an post a question in one line with the info
<balle_> bahzang: what file should i change and to what?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_,  update sorry, thought it was upgrade
<Yacci> hi, I need the build-directory for the directory " /lib/modules/2.6.24-11-generic/". How or where do I get it?
<balle_> jack_sparrow 6.10 to start with, in the end i will do the full 7.10
<heogen> erusl ok i will do it
<bazhang> balle ah well I have been fairly chastised, best to leave it others
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, ok.. so it is upgrade...
<DRebellion> !help > digitalELPH
 * Jafet looks up at the misaligned celestial bodies
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, server or desktop
<balle_> jack_sparrow desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the exact error you get?
<Jafet> Does Ubuntu (or Linux in general) rely on data in the swap partition to persist across power ups/downs? (Including hibernations) Or does it start a clean copy each time?
<balle_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59505/
<jif> Jafet: I don't believe so, no.
<brunner> I have a plugin located at ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so that I would like to uninstall.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<damjan> Jafet: clean copy on normal boots
<jif> unless maybe it's used for hybernation
<conb123> im having trouble with gusty freezing after like 5 minuites use i posted my specs here
<conb123> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ttf+to+bmp&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<conb123> oops
<brunner> uninstalling packages doesn't seem to take care of it
<erUSUL> brunner: how did you installed it?
<damjan> Jafet: on hibernate to disk it should contain the same date
<conb123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721638
<balle_> jack_sparrow: not sure if you got it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59505/
<erUSUL> brunner: it is in you home folder just remove it
<Jafet> damjan, you mean, it does rely on persistent swap across hibernates.
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_,  Has not breezy reached end of life and those no longer exist
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<djm62> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<damjan> Jafet: 'persistent swap'?
<balle_> jack_sparrow yes i am trying to upgrade it to 6.10
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, those dies april 07
<Jack_Sparrow> died
<Jafet> damjan, <Jafet> data in the swap partition to persist
<balle_> jack_sparrow those? what? and how do i fix it?
<melch> Does anyone have any ideas why I can't sleep on my macbook pro?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Yacci> Where do I get /lib/modules/2.6.24-11-generic/build/ ???
<Amp_God> Hi there. Anyone experimented with Custom kernel(s)? ... I cant get the ATI fglrx working with *any* custom kernel.
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, do that while I look at something
<balle_> doing..
<damjan> Jafet: yes.. if you hibernate to disk, the data in the swap partition must be the same
<Jafet> damjan, I see. Thanks.
<tritium> Yacci: you'd have to install a kernel source package
<Yacci> ok, thx and where do i get it?
<tritium> Yacci: or, a headers package
<Jafet> Yacci, using your favorite package manager.
<tritium> Yacci: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<tritium> Yacci: but, you should already have that installed, as it's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<melch> Anyone have any ideas?
<Yacci> hmm...
<K-Rich> Can someone help me.. i installed compiz-fusion from the trevino repositories and for sume reason it is running like 4 times, here is the results of 'ps aux|grep compiz' http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59509/
<conb123> Hi imhaving trouble in gusty what happens is everything logs in and i can use anything firefox, terminal whatever but then after 5 minuites everything freezes and locks up i posted my specs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721638
<tritium> Yacci: "apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic" will tell you its stsatus
<beurself> hi for all and kiss for the nice ladies here
<tritium> its status*
<Housefly7k> whenever I put a cd in the computer i get an error message "Cannot eject volume" "You are not privileged to eject this volume"
<balle_> jack_sparrow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59511/
<K-Rich> on feisty btw
<Housefly7k> Pressing okay, the message goes away and the cd works
<melch> Anyone have any ideas of sleep on? I have no idea what could be wrong. I think it might be nvidia or the ath_pci(madwifi) modules
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<K-Rich> Can someone help me.. i installed compiz-fusion on feisty from the trevino repositories and for some reason it is running like 4 times, here is the results of 'ps aux|grep compiz' http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59509/
<s0u][ight> hello is the amsn package updated?
<Jafet> What's the command to find out which process is using a file?
<Tu13es> I can tunnel x over SSH from my home system, but how can I do so and have it forward the windows that are currently open on that system?
<conb123> Hi im having trouble in gusty what happens is everything logs in and i can use anything firefox, terminal whatever but then after 5 minuites everything freezes and locks up i posted my specs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721638
<Slart> Tu13es: you can't.. there is an utility called xmove that should do something like that.. but .. well.. you can try for yourself =)
<Tu13es> hrm..
<Striking7> Heya - I know UNIX doesn't save the creation date of a file - just when it was last modified.  Anyone know if Linux handles that differently?
<Tu13es> so I'll need to use VNC if I want to do that?
<K-Rich> or can someone tell me which files fun on gnome startup so i can fix it myself?
<Slart> Tu13es: yea.. something like that
<Tu13es> Slart: gotcha.  VNC is slow and ugly :(
<K-Rich> s/fun/run
<Striking7> K-Rich - I just got here.  Having trouble starting gnome?
<melch> Anyone?
<Slart> Tu13es: yes.. I agree.. but take a look at xmove.. perhaps you can beat some sense into it..
<Jafet> X is slow and ugly!
<Tu13es> Slart: will do, thanks :)
<Slart> Jafet: not fair.. it's trying its best... =)
<K-Rich> Striking7: no, for some reason compiz runs like four times, here is what i've been asking
<K-Rich> Can someone help me.. i installed compiz-fusion on feisty from the trevino repositories and for some reason it is running like 4 times, here is the results of 'ps aux|grep compiz' http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59509/
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, I was not trying to leave you hangin.. still here..  I have a valid Dapper Source List  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59514/
<Striking7> Checking it out, K-Rich
<K-Rich> thank you Striking7
<Slart> balle_: did you figure it out?
<balle_> jack_Sparrow: so i should just use that one to override my current or what?
<balle_> slart: mayhaps... still working on getting the right directories to get updates from..
<eigma> I have 7.10 on a Dell PowerEdge 1600 with a video adapter that shows up as "ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL" in lspci. I'm using X.org 7.2.0 with xserver-xorg-video-ati 6.6.3-2ubuntu6. xvinfo shows "maximum XvImage size: 720 x 204" but I want a full screen overlay at 1024x768. how do I achieve this?
<j2^> Hello people!
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, Hold on.. trying to make sure we get this right for you since you fell off the back end of the support line
<Striking7> K-Rich, is this causing problems, like eating up a lot of memory or you have to wait for each startup of compiz?
<Al-Hur> hi
<Al-Hur> I have a cd with an autorun exe. I want to run it in ubuntu. Wine is installed. What do I do next?
<j2^> I am confused about i386/amd64 versions. The webpage says that i386 should be used "for newer apples", which to me indicates "Core Processors". AMD64 says "use this if you have a 64-bit processor".. .which the Core2 is... So, what do i really want for a Core2Quad?
<Jafet> Striking7: The standard timestamps are only atime, ctime and mtime, I believe.
<balle_> jack_sparrow  i'm staying put but i have already open the root for the update thingy places with the bad URLs, so if those are the right ones, a simple copy-paste would do it?   please correct me
<Slart> j2^: try the 64bit live cd first.. if that works.. go with it
<Striking7> Jafet: so would ctime be creation time?
<unimatrix9> Al-Hur rightclick and run with wine
<tritium> j2^: while you could use either, most people use the 32bit
<K-Rich> Striking7: no alot of memory, like a 400k for the compiz and 15mb for compiz-real... i've been trying to figure out how come it crashes when i try to logout and i noticed this
<hischild> j2^, unless you have a specific need for the 64bit ... like more then 4gb of ram, or specific apps ... go for the 32bit
<j2^> tritium: Will do!
<tritium> j2^: there is no significant peformance gain with 64 bit, and application support on 64bit is not quite as good as on 32 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, yes those are the correct repos for the next release up from where you are...  There is a degree of uncertainty here.  Please do not endanger any data you cant replace..
<Al-Hur> unimatrix9:  ouch, that gave me an error :(
<hischild> tritium, i slightly disagree on that one ... it does run faster over here when running 64bity
<balle_> Jack_sparrow so a backup is in order?
<Striking7> K-Rich - That doesn't look very suspicious to me... but have you tried killing one or two of the processes and see if things stay stable?
<hendrixski> how do I change the FSCK thing to only run every 50 instead of every 30 times I boot?
<rano> dfcghndfcghndc
<Striking7> K-Rich - do you have an ATI card?
<tritium> hischild: I said not significant, not zero
<unimatrix9> Al-Hur , cd into the directory of the cdrom and then run with wine...from commandline
<hischild> tritium, about 20% increase is pretty much imo
<j2^> tritium: then again, there is 8GB in this box....
<balle_> Jack_sparrow: well the data i'm trying to change is already corrupted..
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, Backups are always in order with distro upgrade.. in my opinion   Use that dapper source list.. then sudo apt-get update
<melch> Anyone want to help me figure out why I can't suspend or hibernate?
<balle_> will do..
<Jafet> Striking7, it's kind of funny. Unix uses ctime as "change time", while Windows uses it as "creation time".
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, please find me and let me know how you do.. or dont..
<Striking7> Jafet: I just googled that.  Yeah, bummer.
<Striking7> Jafet: trying to do some forensics on a hacked box, wondering where a suspicious perl script came from.
<siakattackj> I have problem with the wireless card in my toshiba laptop A210-183.... the card as it seems is RTL8187B
<tritium> hischild: I assume you're guessing on that 20%.  Most don't notice any significant improvements.
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, Offering the best info I have on something that old
<siakattackj> I use ubuntu 7.10
<K-Rich> Striking7: i have Nvidia card  (well, not card, it's a laptp, the dell e1505n which is the first ubuntu laptop from dell) and i can close all the compizones just not the compiz-real one
<balle_> Jack_sparrow duely noted, and greatly appreciated
<Striking7> K-Rich, have you looked in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<conb123> anyone have any ideas about my problem its really bugging me
<melch> siakattackj have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> any time
<K-Rich> Striking7: nope, what should i look for
<siakattackj> melch    yes
<siakattackj> I  also tried the kernel 24
<Striking7> K-Rich, start by looking for lines that have "!!" toward the beginning
<Striking7> Those are "oh crud we have a problem" lines
<Striking7> After that, look for "EE" lines (error)
<Striking7> or "WW" lines (warning)
<hischild> tritium, i'm talking about start up time in general ... when it drops from 60 to around 45 seconds ....
<damn3d> hey anyone know how to run windows games on ubuntu???
<balle_> jack_sparrow it is done getting all the packets, what now? updating in synaptics
<Odd-rationale> !wine | damn3d
<ubotu> damn3d: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jafet> Yes you can. Play Doom.
<s0u][ight> how can i install tcl/tk 8.5?
<siakattackj> melch i also tried the kernel 2.6.24
<smev> on a Asus Eee PC, I didn't shutdown properly (bats ran out). Now when I boot up I get the "running in low-gfx mode, cannot detect your video hardware"
<damn3d> ya i know about that but not all the games can be played with that
<artenius> !cadega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, apt-get upgrade
<tritium> hischild: that's likely not a kernel issue
<K-Rich> Striking7: nothing has !! in front, alot have II a few have == and ** as well
<Striking7> damn3d: unfortunately until people start writing games with opengl instead of direct3d, wine won't be able to play all games.
<Odd-rationale> !cedega | damn3d
<ubotu> damn3d: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Yacci> Executing "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic" gives me "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?". What doeas it mean?
<melch> siakattack are you running 64 bit or 32 bit
<artenius> damn3d: depends on the game, but you might try to google Cadega
<Striking7> K-Rich: Anything with WW, EE, or NI?
<siakattackj> melch  64
<damn3d> ok then there s no way for me to play counter strike on linux??? warcraft works though
<Striking7> damn3d - at winehq.org there's a list of compatible games.
<ADHDYoshi> /dev/sda9             33641448  31932636         0 100% /home
<Jafet> You're trying to play _Windows_ games that _don't work_ in standard Win32 emulators, somehow. Don't see how that works.
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ADHDYoshi> What the heck?
<Striking7> damn3d: I've successfully played CounterStrike:Source on Linux.
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<balle_> jack_sparrow: it is asking me if i am root
<ere4si> Yacci, it means you have synaptic open
<ADHDYoshi> It's acting like its run out of disk space even though I have 200mb left
<Yacci> oh, thx^^
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, sudo apt-get upgrade  sorry I get lazy
 * ADHDYoshi was going to increase the partition later, but it seems like there's a black whole in his disk
<melch> <siakattackj> is there a 64 bit xp driver for your card
<ADHDYoshi> What's going on and how do I fix it?
<siakattackj> i think this is the problem because in forums other people with 32 bit and ndiswrapper had no problem
<j2^> ADHDYoshi: Most likey "root" has 200MB left, normal users cannot use that space.
<balle_> ahh
<j2^> ADHDYoshi: (root reserved space)
<ADHDYoshi> It wasn't like that earlier
<ADHDYoshi> but k
<balle_> Jack_sparrow and i get wiser \0/
<ADHDYoshi> Uh
<ADHDYoshi> it shows the same thing in sudo
<siakattackj> "is there a 64 bit xp driver for your card"  that's a question??
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, fyi, if a command asks for root use sudo.. if it is a gui / graphic program  use gksudo
<ADHDYoshi> My system crashed recently
<melch> if there is no 64 bit xp driver for your card you are out of luck unless you want to use the 32 bit version of ubuntu
<Jafet> Heh, I trashed a Windows recovery partition by misspelling sdb as sda in dd.
<Striking7> K-Rich - what kind of crash is it? Like, the machine freezes up? Blank screen? Any details help
<ADHDYoshi> The same thing actually is going on with my other laptop... :/
<Striking7> Jafet: Noooooouuuuuuuuuuu
<ADHDYoshi> DF says there's more space left but it's 100%
<Striking7> dd can be merciless.
<balle_> jack_sparrow it apperas to be updating npw
<ADHDYoshi> Any clue on how to fix this?
<Jafet> I think learning unix will be an enriching experience for me.
<K-Rich> Striking7: 3 font paths have EE and there is an EE where for second display device (which isn't plugged in)
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, wishing you luck
<Striking7> Jafet: enriching, but not always rosey...
<damn3d> i'm pretty new to the linux environment.... how do i go about knowing it better???
<balle_> jack_sparrow gr8 thx for the help mate 1 up from me!
<yogi_> hello everyone, how do i conver vmlinux image to vmlinuz image
<artenius> Can anyone help me figure out why it says "Failed to initiate Hal" when I login. It wasn't doing this yesterday and now my dvds aren't working. "Unable to open 'dvd://'" I figure they must be related.
<Rudin_> hello
<Xorothal> damn3d: use it
<sinbox> when I copy files over the network from a windows machine is there a way I can keep the original time+date stamp?
<K-Rich> err 3 fon't paths have WW
<tritium> yogi_: gzip
<Striking7> K-Rich - that all sounds pretty benign.  Could you tell me more about the crash? Does GDM come up before it crashes? Does the computer restart? Any detail helps
<balle_> how can i through keys change in the multiple dekstops?
<Striking7> damn3d - www.ubuntuforums.org did wonders for me.
<seika> hello. I have some problems to install my ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<yogi_> tritium, thx
<sinbox> balle_, alt+ctrl+ left/right
<Pici> balle_: ctrl-alt-arrow left or arrow right by default
<DRebellion> !ask | seika
<ubotu> seika: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Rudin_> the default games have disappeared.  I'm using Ubuntu Hardy Heron.  How can I recover them?
<Pici> !hardy | Rudin_
<Striking7> damn3d - that was my starting point.
<DRebellion> Rudin_, /join #ubuntu+1
<ADHDYoshi> Hmmm
<ubotu> Rudin_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tritium> Rudin_: what did you do to make them disapper?
<ADHDYoshi> I see what's going on
 * ADHDYoshi will increase his partition size now he guesses :/
<Rudin_> tritium: nothing at all
<damn3d> k
<K-Rich> Striking, well, it freezes with just the wallpaper showing, if i try to logout ... when i try to shut down or restart, the wallpaper shows for like a minute before it shows the shutdown bar almost to the end
<tritium> Rudin_: there has to be a cause for the effect
<Yacci> tritium: When I do what you wrote I get to know that linux-headers-generic is already installed.But there's no "build"-Directory in the 2.6.24-11-Directory...
<balle_> Thx
<Pici> Yacci: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Yacci> 8.04
<Rudin_> Trixsey: simply, after having installed Beta 6, they disappeared
<tritium> Yacci: this channel is for 7.10 or earlier.  You know that...
<siakattackj> melch   i don't have a problem to use a 32 bit driver if it works
<Yacci> yeah
<SliMM> hello
<tritium> #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions, Yacci
<Pici> Rudin_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for hardy/8.04 issues
<Yacci> but i thought it weren't anything versionspecific
<seika> well, Im completly new to linux, and I tried to install Ubuntu, but my live-cd freezes when loading. I tried the alternate cd also, same problem: it freezes on a nice blue screen
<Pici> Yacci: you too
<Pici> Yacci: it is.
<SliMM> i am installing ubuntu and i have a problem
<Yacci> aha
<Yacci> thx
<Striking7> SliMM - what's up?
<SliMM> the partition manager is stuck at 46%, scanning disks..
<Housefly7k> seika: how far do you get in both livecd and alternate?
<melch> u can't use a 32bit driver on 64bit siaka
<unimatrix9> seika : whats the pc ?
<Rudin_> ok picy
<seika> Housefly7k:  I can boot on them, but when I select the "run or install", the loading bar appears, and freezes after a few seconds
<SliMM> what should i do? :-(
<AncientRelic> I'm trying to run gsynaptics on gutsy to control my touchpad better, but I'm getting an error message when I try to run it
<unimatrix9> seika, did you check the cdrom for errors?
<JoCo> Im also trying to install ubuntu and im gettin a problemo when I start it the orange "loding bar" goes side to side and I click install ubuntu but then it spazz's out and the screen messes up and orange dots are everywhere and there anre like 3 half bars now and it freezes
<JoCo> and I have tried to install in safe graphics mode as well no luck :/
<Pici> JoCo: Try the Alternate CD.
<JoCo> whats the alternate cd?
<AncientRelic> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<AncientRelic> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<unimatrix9> seika, does the pc hace enough ram memory?
<tritium> JoCo: a text-mode installer
<seika> unimatrix9:  the cd is working (i'm running the live one on another pc ... md5 correct)
<Jack_Sparrow> JoCo, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails repeat and add noapic acpi=off before the --
<AncientRelic> I just want to know where I stick it :)
<Pici> !alternate | JoCo
<ubotu> JoCo: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Striking7> SliMM - what kind of disks do you have in the computer?  Do you know if they're SATA, IDE, SATA2?  Do you have any kind of RAID setup?
<siakattackj> melch   ooooo.... i hope the problem to be solved soon
<JoCo> tritium: ahh ok can i still partition it from text?
<Housefly7k> seika: and in the alternate cd at which screen does it freeze?
<tritium> JoCo: yes, but try what Jack_Sparrow suggests first.
<SliMM> no raid, and do idea of my hdd
<sluimers> hi
<seika> I have the loading bars in red, then it goes to a blue screen, and freezes
<siakattackj> melch    although thanks a lot for helping me
<seika> there is no text on the screen ... just plain blue
<JoCo> wait an update - after about 5 mins of sitting here "frozen" the screen is a tan color and I can see a mouse
<sluimers> I get an error every time I load any program in Ubuntu
<SliMM> Striking7: i remember it had some errors about a year ago
<JoCo> so am I good to go
<JoCo> nvm
<melch> siaka you'll need to wait for ndiswrapper to support vista drivers
<sluimers> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Striking7> SliMM - the hard drive had some errors?  Like bad sectors?
 * Striking7 hopes not
<sluimers> every single time
<JoCo> its working for some reason
<sluimers> so it takes time for the program to load
<SliMM> Striking7: yes
<sluimers> What do I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, How are you tring to install programs
<AncientRelic> gsynaptics is giving me this error: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<AncientRelic> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<siakattackj> melch    ok.. i hope it won't take too long because i need the wireless
<unimatrix9> seika , whats the type pc and brand?
<sluimers> ??, I start the program
<sluimers> not install
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, apt-get  aptitude   synaptic ?
<Striking7> SliMM - if it has bad sectors you may need to dance around them, which would be a really strange guessing game
<K-Rich> Striking7: any ideas?
<Striking7> SliMM - you may be better off getting a new hard drive :-\
<Striking7> K-Rich, I'm sorry, I didn't see you type anything
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, ok..
<seika> unimatrix9: it's a Pentium Dual Core E2180 on a Abit Fatal1ty FPIN9 SLI mainboard
<Striking7> K-Rich - I'll scroll up and try to find it.
<sluimers> Wether it's nautilus, firefox, mplayer
<K-Rich> ok
<SliMM> Striking7: i'll stick to this one for now, can i install ubuntu on it?
<sluimers> Okay, aptitude doesn't
<sluimers> synaptic does
<dinamizador> vbxvb
<SliMM> Striking7: GParted is also scanning devices
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, running nautilus from cli.. do you see the error?
<sluimers> anything that requires a window I guess
<SliMM> maybe it's my ipod?
<sluimers> the error is always: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Striking7> SliMM - could be.  Try unplugging it and trying again
<Striking7> SliMM - the more things we can eliminate as possible problems, the better, right?
<Striking7> K-Rich - sounds like it could be an issue with GDM, not X
<K-Rich> Gmmmm....
<sluimers> I also get an error when logging in, something about at-spi
<K-Rich> Hmmmm....
<SliMM> should i eject the ubuntu disk?
<sluimers> not being able to find it
<sluimers> I've tried reinstalling libatspi but to no avail
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, I dont know, but have you modified your sources,  done much as root user  run gui programs with sudo
<unimatrix9> seika , there are several way's you could go about trouble shooting it, but it depends on what you want, and how bad you want it, and how much you know about the inside of your pc..
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , hmmmmmm
<SliMM> Striking7: still not working; i mean it's not "stuck", it's obviously scanning, but i see no results; how long should i wait?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , maybe, I can't remember anymore what I did
<Striking7> SliMM - you want to leave the ubuntu disk in there.
<UndertakerX2> Can i use gparted when using a Ubuntu Live CD?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , it was a week ago before I notices it slows things down
<Striking7> SliMM - try restarting the installation process.
<Jack_Sparrow> UndertakerX2, yes
<sluimers> notices = noticed
<seika> unimatrix9: I never used linux, so I don't know anything about it. But I really want to get rid of windows XP too XD
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, the more you can tell us the more we can help you
<UndertakerX2> Can i use gparted to actually resize an NFTS drive off a Live CD?*
<saladdin19> hello friends
<SliMM> Striking7: GParted is not working right now
<bygeceler> hiii a new I new ubuntu user
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , I'll check out the other error
<seika> unimatrix9: So if there is anything I can try to have ubuntu working ... i'm ready to try
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Striking7> K-Rich - check out /var/log/gdm/*
<SliMM> Striking7: i.e. it's stuck
<K-Rich> Striking7: i don;t see any error in the gdm log files
<Striking7> SliMM - I mean, restart the puter.
<K-Rich> (heh funny i was just doing that :) )
<ghettokernel> hi, when i first installed ubuntu i could see my windows partitions in the desktop, but i dont know why i cant now, i turned off the computer yesterday and started it today and theres no windows partitions mounted. what can i do?
<unimatrix9> seika , did you try noapic , at boot with ubuntu?
<SliMM> Striking7: puter?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , okay
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, Provide the pastebin link
<UndertakerX2> Jack_Sparrow, Can i use gparted to actually resize an NFTS drive off a Live CD?
<sluimers> http://paste.stgraber.org/1509
<saladdin19> i just installed ubuntu, after my gentoo, but i don't see the really cool ubuntu OS loading progress bar thing, just a black screen when i boot...any thoughts?
<Lectus> ghettokernel: see if it's in places/computer
<seika> unimatrix9:  i tried noapic irqpoll noirqdebug and nolapic (just following advise from someone)
<Lectus> ghettokernel: it may not have an icon on the desktop
<balle_> how can i see what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<Jack_Sparrow> UndertakerX2, defrag.. twice.. and I prefer the stand alone version of gparted for that level of work
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<unimatrix9> seika , i see
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, lsb_release -a
<unimatrix9> seika , whats the video card thats on the system?
<LMJ> Hello the chan
<seika> unimatrix9:  they also made me boot on SystemRescueCD 1.0.0 to see if it could boot on it
<ghettokernel> Lectus: im using xfce
<LMJ> I've setup a wifi connection from my Ubuntu Gutsy laptop to my D-link Wifi access point. From the AP, I see the laptop mac adress connected but I can't ping anything from the laptop, I suggest a conflit with the eth0 card. I guess packets want to go out with the unpluged eth0 card, is there a way to investigatee ?
<Striking7> SliMM - sorry, computer.  Slang :-)
<seika> the card is an XFX GeForce 8500 GT
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , and?
<balle_> Jack_Sparrow it says 5.10.....
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, that command should have returned a link to a pastebin.. which is what I wanted to see
<beurself> where the nice ladies
<balle_> Jack_sparrow though my cd says 6.06...
<Lectus> ghettokernel: maybe you should ask at #xubuntu.
<SliMM> Striking7: i must say i couldn't get into the bios and i started the live cd with the help of wubi
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.stgraber.org/150
<balle_> Jack_upgrade have i de-graded it?
<UndertakerX2> Jack_Sparrow, must i burn and boot to the live cd?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, you mean that one?
<sluimers> beurself, define nice
<Jack_Sparrow> UndertakerX2, yes  sluimers yes
<Bo^Dick> hi
<saladdin19> i just installed ubuntu, but i don't see the really cool ubuntu OS loading progress bar thing, just a black screen when i boot...(it was there during the liveCD boot, but not now after install)....any thoughts?
<Decinoge> can we ask about emulators around here? or should i go some place else?
<nekohayo> hey there, has anyone tried compiling epiphany 2.20?
<UndertakerX2> jack_sparow, thanks
<K-Rich> Striking7: i see no errors there :/
<Striking7> SliMM - I have no experience with wubi, but I know what it is.
<Bo^Dick> how do i update a program to the latest version?
<michl> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, please dont feed the trollls
<SliMM> Striking7: i don't know what it is, but it worked
<firefeather> @Bo: Did you install it in Synaptic or Add/Remove programs?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, okay
<Striking7> K-Rich - try this: log out of X, then hit "ctrl+alt+f2", log in to the terminal, and use top or ps or the like to investigate what X is doing
<Bo^Dick> firefeather: yup
<unimatrix9> seika , i am looking around to see if i can find simular problems with your kind of hardware
<TehSnarf> Alright, I'm having trouble ugprading "guidance-backends" for mythtv, getting error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59517/
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, What distro or release are you using.. not ubuntu..
<balle_> OMG i have 5.10!?
<balle_> DAMN
<Lectus> Bo^Dick: you can search the program in synaptic and it will offer an option to update if available
<Striking7> SliMM - haha.  So are you able to boot from the live CD?
<seika> thanks a lot unimatrix9
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, you mean gutsy?
<K-Rich> Striking7: okay wish me luck
<beurself4> k
<Bo^Dick> Lectus: really
<firefeather> @Bo: Update manager notifies you of updates but if you've downloaded a .deb file you trust, you can upgrade it by installing that .deb file.
<prince_jammys> saladdin19: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, that file was not from gutsy...
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean not ubuntu, I use gutsy gibbon
<Bo^Dick> firefeather: ok, the .deb method is the most attractive for me
<Bo^Dick> firefeather: thanks
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, ??? how come?
<unimatrix9> seika , what version of ubuntu did you try?
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                is that what you did?
<saladdin19> i just installed ubuntu, but i don't see the really cool ubuntu OS loading progress bar thing, just a black screen when i boot...(it was there during the liveCD boot, but not now after install)....any thoughts? please
<sluimers> yes
<firefeather> @Bo: No problem. What specifically are you wanting to upgrade? I might be able to give you a specific tip about it.
<seika> unimatrix9:  the 7.10, both live and alternate cds
<Striking7> K-Rich: best of :-)
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<melch> anyone have any idea how susspend to ram works
<Jack_Sparrow> <sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.stgraber.org/150      is the link you gave.. or did you miss a couple of numbers at the end
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, and I got http://paste.stgraber.org/1509
<Striking7> K-Rich - you may want to play with the "lsof" command.  It lists files that are open and which processes are opening them.
<Striking7> Oops.
<Striking7> too late :-
<Striking7> \
<SliMM> Striking7: i guess so
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<unimatrix9> seika : please give 8.04 a try, if that fails too, then give knoppix a testdrive
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, ah, sorry, I missed a 9
<seika> ok unimatrix9 , i'll try the 8.04. But what is knoppix?
<Housefly7k> whenever I put a cd in the computer i get an error message "Cannot eject volume" "You are not privileged to eject this volume"
<unimatrix9> seika : i read here positive results with your motherboard
<Housefly7k> Pressing okay, the message goes away and the cd works
<unimatrix9> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3441556&CatId=2014
<Slart> saladdin19: many people have problems with the splash screen.. some have nvidia cards.. some use 64-bit ubuntu..
<saladdin19> Slart, i am running the 64bit, with ati radeon 200m
<Striking7> SliMM - ok, reboot your computer from the live CD, and make sure the iPod is unplugged.
<asymptote> hi, I have a question about networking
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, Mixing edgy feisty and unsupported repos and you say you are running gutsy ?  something isnt right
<saladdin19> Slart, is it no possible to have the splash run with 64?
<seika> unimatrix9: that mainboard on your link isn't the one i use
<prince_jammys> saladdin19: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Striking7> SliMM - if your hard disk has bad sectors you may not be able to install, but you can always try I guess.
<unimatrix9> seika : knoppix is an debian livecd linux variant, its just to see if that works
<unimatrix9> http://www.knoppix.org/
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, I upgraded from edgy to feisty to gutsy
<asymptote> sometimes I see an ifconfig that produces "eth0.bak" - what is this connection ?
<Slart> saladdin19: well.. let's blame it on the 64-bit os then.. =).. I haven't been able to use the splash screen since I upgraded to gutsy.. I don't miss it that much
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, lsb-release -a    shows what
<Bigg400> hey my webcam works in cheese although camorama does not detect it nor does camera monitor... both those apps are checking /dev/video0 .. how do I find out what my cam is using so I can correct this
<asymptote> what is "eth0.bak"
<lunaphyte_> for grub, in menu.lst, what is the difference between the string quiet on the kernel line and the string quiet on the line by itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<recon> where is the hosts file?
<unimatrix9> seika : other wise , i would not have a clue , google around on your motherboard issue and see if you can find some more insights...
<unimatrix9> good luck
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, I don't have lsb-release
<saladdin19> Slart, lol, yea i guess ur right, i wasn't able to get it to work in 64bit gentoo either, but the link will hopefully fix the reall sllloooowwww boot
<Odd-rationale> recon: /etc/hosts
<asymptote> what is "eth0.bak"
<recon> Odd-rationale: k, thanks.
<saladdin19> Slart, thanks for the link bro
<Jack_Sparrow> typo.. sorry
<Yacci> tritium: i couldn't get any help with my problem on ubuntu+1. Do you know other ways or chats where i can get the solution?
<Odd-rationale> asymptote: A backup of eth0
<Bigg400> oh yeah thanks for the rdesktop tips Jack_Sparrow you're a gent.. :)
<Slart> saladdin19: not my link..  thank prince_jammys =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yacci, +1 is your best bet with alpha software
<seika> unimatrix9: i already googled around. There is even a member on the ubuntu forum with this mainboard in his signature XD
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, at least, it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Bigg400, glad to help
<asymptote> Odd-rationale, what prompts ubuntu to make this file?
<saladdin19> :D
<asymptote> Odd-rationale, is it something that I do ?
<Odd-rationale> asymptote: Usually upgrages..
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, lsb_release -a         does not work
<genii> asymptote: Likely it's an entry in your /etc/network/interfaces file that didn't get commented out properly
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow No LSB modules are available.
<sluimers> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<sluimers> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<sluimers> Release:        7.10
<sluimers> Codename:       gutsy
<FloodBot1> sluimers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> lunaphyte_: I think grub just puts all those lines together in the end anyway.. but I'm not sure.. there might be some deeper meaning to it
<sluimers> FloodBotl, okay
<asymptote> Odd-rationale, sometimes it's there, sometimes it isn't. Would this behaviour worry you ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, ok.. better...
<asymptote> genii, sometimes it's there, sometimes it isn't. Would this behaviour worry you ?
<Odd-rationale> asymptote: nope.
<genii> asymptote: No
<brunner> does anyone have an opinion regarding the superior video streaming service (like ustream.tv)?
<asymptote> Odd-rationale, thank you both
<asymptote> genii, thank you both
<fiXXXerMet> I am getting "Bus error" when trying to use dpkg-reconfigure
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, I still dont have an answer for you...  and I need lunch  maybe then I will have an idea
<fiXXXerMet> No other output and nothing that I've noticed in the logs
<asymptote> Has anyone here compiled UrbanTerror 4.1 and gotten it to install?
<esox> how can remove jackd 0.103 without removing all sound apps ?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , okay, I'll be waiting
<asymptote> Has anyone here compiled UrbanTerror 4.1 and gotten it to install?
 * N3bunel saluta
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , I remember doing something with at-spi, I think it's somehow related to this error.. I'll go check the at-spi error
<Slart> asymptote: we read it the first time.. don't repeat more often that about 5 minutes or so..
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow , rebooting for the error, brb
<asymptote> Slart, can you please stop being mean to me
<Slart> asymptote: I'll try.. can't promise anything though =)
<asymptote> Slart, I'm trying to get help so I can successfully use Ubuntu - surely you encourage users of this operating system
<Yacci> Jack_Sparrow: there i can not get a help for my problem. Maybe in a year the situation has changed and i can use my atheros-card. Maybe i would try to install an older or a newer version of the kernel. Thank you for your help.
<Seveas> asymptote, then don't try and ask us for support on things we don't support =)
<CVD-PR> How to add something to the classpath?
<Slart> asymptote: repeating your question every 60 secs doesn't help you.. people will just get annoyed and go out of their way not to help you..
<revenge> Wow I never realized how long Wine takes to compile.
<asymptote> Slart, there is no way you can speak for others
<asymptote> Slart, please don't make assumptions about others unless you can see into the minds and thoughts of each and every user
<Seveas> revenge, about 20 years for a good wine :)
<Slart> asymptote: sigh... go ahead.. ignore me
<asymptote> Seveas, people are constantly coming and going - don't tell me who can and cannot support something
<revenge> I had to install about 9 Billion Different Packages just to get all the features I wanted
<dwxreaper> can I run ubuntu just off cd
<revenge> Now it is like, Compiling: Estimated Time: FOREVER
 * revenge laughs
<Seveas> asymptote, dude, you really don't want people to help you I guess :)
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, the error when I login -> Assistive technology support has been requested for this session, but the accessibility registry was not found. Please ensure that the AT-SPI package is installed. Your session has been started without assistive technology support.
<revenge> yes Reaper.
<asymptote> Seveas, some people in here may know more than you, and they may be in this channel for less than 60 seconds
<DRebellion> dwxreaper, yes
<CVD-PR> ??
<katsudon> tets
<katsudon> test
<asymptote> Seveas, try to apply a little bit of logic to your thinking before you speak.
<revenge> OMFG It is still compliling
<up_the_irons> stefano_: i got my keyspan driver working in the regular ubuntu kernel, i posted how i did it: http://scie.nti.st/2008/3/13/keyspan-usb-to-serial-adapter-support-in-ubuntu
<firefeather> asymptote: I think the ubuntu forums may be a bit more helpful on the subject; I haven't heard of the game and I don't know if others in the channel have but you will likely be able to find someone on the forums to help.
<shishirm1> hey guys are there any modified ubuntu distros which have all the necessary packages like vlc,etc
<revenge> How does Ubuntu compile so slow on such a Top End Machine.
<Striking7> asymptote: What you're saying is true, but it's general etiquette to wait longer than that.  You couldn't have known that, but what you were doing is generally considered rude.
<Slart> asymptote has left the building...
<firefeather> asymptote: at least if you don't get any help here :)
<Striking7> Well never mind then.
<Seveas> revenge, wine is a large app
<n2diy> I'm helping a friend put audio files on is Motorola i880 cell phone. I can read and write to the card with no problems, once Dapper sees that card. The problem is, it takes hours for Dapper to find the card in my reader. It is a standard Sandisk SD 256m card, Ideas?
<revenge> Lol I know Seveas, but sometimes I am just like. WTF
 * revenge Throws computer on the ground and sledges it.
<LMJ> anyone is connected actually with a encrypted WPA2 wifi ? I'm trying that since 4 days without any result :-/
<Seveas> revenge, have you ever tried compiling openoffice.org?
<unimatrix9> seika : i was away for a few minutes , you are still around?
<Slart> shishirm1: there is something called ultimate ubuntu.. I have only heard of it though.. can't recommend it or anything.. I think you can build your own image with all your packages if you want.. search for aptoncd
<Seveas> LMJ, ubuntu 7.10?
<LMJ> yes Seveas
<LMJ> 64b
<revenge> Have you ever tried compiling Samba
<seika> yes unimatrix9
<revenge> BWUAH HA HA HA
<Seveas> revenge, often :)
<Seveas> LMJ, broadcom card?
<revenge> Damn.
<revenge> Lol
<revenge> I realized a great revelation this morning.
<up_the_irons> LMJ: my thing says:  Infrastructure Mode, Freq 2.437 MHz, Rate 62 Mb/s, Strength 96%, Encrypted (WPA WPA2)
<revenge> That revelation is: Sabayon is roadkill compared to Ubuntu
<Seveas> !info sabayon
<firefeather> @revenge how so?
<Striking7> revenge: lol
<ubotu> sabayon (source: sabayon): system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 151 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<LMJ> no, I used to make it works on no protected Wifi connection
<unimatrix9> seika, the other thing you could try, if you are an computer expert, is to disconnect all of the hardware from the motherboard and try an bare minimum setup, if you know what i mean
<LMJ> atheros card irrc
<Striking7> Silly ubotu, that's not what he meant....
<Seveas> Striking7, ubotu knows ;)
<revenge> Well the Sheer instability of Sabayon is staggering. The incompatibility with Hardware is astounding, Portage needs to just be buried and the overall scheme of Sabayon. I would give a -5
<unimatrix9> seika : and just use motherboard, cdrom drive and see if it boots video card too afcause
<CVD-PR> hello claspath?
<Zina> salu quelqun peut m'aider a me rendre sur le forum du C++
<unimatrix9> seika : dont do it if you dont know hardware that good
<Seveas> !fr | Zina
<ubotu> Zina: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nox-Hand> The nvVidia Ubuntu
 * revenge Gets Evil Face
<Striking7> revenge: let's not start an inter-distro flame fest :-)
<revenge> I will kill Sabayon
<seika> unimatrix9: i have already removed all my hdd ... all i have now in the mainboard, the dvd, th main hdd, the graphic card and a sound card (+ the ram)
<nox-Hand> The nVidia Ubuntu ships with you can activate in Restrictede Drivers manager, is that XGL, or what is that?
<Striking7> I didn't mind Sabayon when I tried it out, but I'll admit I'm not leaving Ubuntu any time soon.
<revenge> lol alright striking.
<Seveas> nox-Hand, it's the driver from nvidia.com
<revenge> I tried Kubuntu, KDE really isn't that big of a show stopper.
<revenge> I had a KDE+Compiz+Emerald+AWM... still wasn't thrilled.
<nox-Hand> Seveas: Indeed, but does that driver classify as XGL, or is it something different it uses?
<l815> anyone know how to fix open office fonts? they all look blurry/faded
<revenge> Plus Gentoo seems to really hate WINE
<Seveas> nox-Hand, XGL isn't a driver
<revenge> and I mean !!!HATE!!!
<Odd-rationale> revenge: compiz+awn works better with gnome
<xb3rt> Who here runs secondlife on linux, and actually has it working
<Seveas> revenge, this is a support channel, for offtopic chatter, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<revenge> ?
<revenge> Righty O, But I can help. ^_^
<Slart> l815: all the fonts? or just some?.. you can play with the antialias settings in .. system, preferences, appearance I think
<firefeather> @l815: Is it only in open office that it looks that way?
<unimatrix9> seika : you also treid pci=noacpi ?
<Odd-rationale> xb3rt: there is a .deb package: http://getdeb.net/app/Second+Life
<Seveas> revenge, that's great :)
<firefeather> @l815: Cause if it's not then I would have said what Slart said ;)
<xb3rt> Odd-rationale: how well does it work
<seika> unimatrix9:  no, not this one. on another board they are sugesting me to disable the acpi in my BIOS
<l815> firefeather, Slart, only Open Office, and when I try and modify the font settings, it doesn't change in OO
<Odd-rationale> xb3rt: Don't know. Never tried it. But should work fine. You might to remove your current one that is not working.
<Slart> l815: all the fonts? try deja vu
<Slart> that one is pretty decent here
<bastidrazor> if .xsession-errors show xgl not loaded but xorg.0.log shows xgl loading fine.. where am i going wrong?
<l815> Slart, for system fonts?
<unimatrix9> seika , yes if you know how to work with bios, first give the pci=noacpi a try
<Slart> l815: no.. just in open office
<seika> unimatrix9: i'm in the bios ... but can't find this ACPI
<SliMM> Striking7: ok, so here are the boot-time errors: "[ %d.%ld] Buffer I/O error on device fd 0, logical block 0"
<sfears> i have my /home directory on a separate partition.. how do i use the live cd to reinstall & use my existing /home folder
<SliMM> %d and %ld being some ugly numbers
<Striking7> fd 0... isn't that a floppy drive?
 * Striking7 doesn't actually know
<jif> yes
<seika> it is
<sfears> i do believe fd0 is floppy
<Slart> fd0 was a floppy on the amiga.. =)
<DRebellion> Striking7, yes
<SliMM> it may be, but i have no floppy
<Striking7> Ah. Thanks
<Striking7> Hrm.
<SliMM> in the floppy drive
<SliMM> cool, huh?
<unimatrix9> seika : you can look at that later , first test with the noapci
<bieb> I need some help with sound. I have a Gateway desktop that is running U7.10, the sound card was recognized during install, it now sounds like any noise is coming through a broken speaker, lots of noise.
<Striking7> SliMM - Ok.  Well for whatever reason it's acting up.  Unless you use it, try powering down the computer and just disconnecting the floppy for now.
 * N3bunel brb
<Striking7> Nobody really uses those anymore anyways, right? :-)
<saladdin19> Slart: just rebooted, Holy **** what a difference, thanks man
<SliMM> i would install a 5" floppy drive if i could
<karllenz_> anyone know if getting a windows moblie phone to share an internet connection is possible
<seika> unimatrix9: so i just try to start with the pci=noacpi option?
<sfears> ha.. 5"
<j2^> Ohkay.. I have now learned that "Use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" on a 2.2TB Array is... time consuming *lol* I think i will rethink that.
<sfears> do they even make those anymore
<SliMM> but can't i just check if that really is the floppy drive?
<Slart> saladdin19: huh? ah.. the splash thingy..
<unimatrix9> yes
<bieb> saladdin19: what did you do?
<unimatrix9> When you boot from the installation CD, it gives you a boot menu with 6 options: "Start or install Ubuntu", "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode", "Install with driver update CD", ...
<unimatrix9> Highlight the fist option, "Start or install Ubuntu" and then press F6. A text must appear in the screen that says "Boot Options: casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --"
<saladdin19> karllenz_: yes tis possible
<SliMM> because i've never opened my computer
<sfears> i have my /home directory on a separate partition.. how do i use the live cd to reinstall & use my existing /home folder
<saladdin19> Slart, yea, but my boot time was in the minutes, now its down to seconds
<karllenz_> saladdin19: any resource you can point me in the direction in?
<SliMM> and i'd rather not
<seika> unimatrix9:  so i just put this option after the two -- ?
<steven_> join /#latex
<saladdin19> bieb: for windows mobile or splash thingy
<bieb> splash thing
<seika> unimatrix9: can i do it two with the alternate cd? (my live cd is in another pc XD)
<ere4si> sfears, the live cd's gparted will see that partition - just select it and then mount it as /home
<Pici> steven_: /join #latex
<saladdin19> bieb: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<mitch_> anyone want to help me with sleep
<sfears> alright.. i just don't want to overwrite it ere4si
<mitch_> and suspend
<saladdin19> bieb: worked miracles
<saladdin19> now if i could only figure it out for my gentoo
<bieb> does it turn the splash screen off?
<Striking7> SliMM - if you can get into your bios you could try disabling it from there.
<saladdin19> on the contrary, it turns it on
<unimatrix9> seika : here is an website so you can get some info on it all https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ere4si> sfears, it won't - unless you force it to be formatted
<sfears> ok
<bieb> hmm
<SliMM> Striking7: well, could i install some new bios or smth like that?
<saladdin19> karllenz_: do you have the latest version of windows mobile?
<unimatrix9> seika : bookmark it so you can read it when needed
<saladdin19> bieb: you need it off or on? or rather, are u experiencing slow boot?
<seika> thanks!
<El1> Hey guys anyone have some experience with wine? I've already got it up and running but my keyboard isn't working
<Striking7> SliMM - I would not recommend installing a new BIOS - if something goes wrong your motherboard is a paperweight.
<Bitmess> I enabled gutsy-backports in software sources now it wants to update a lot of packages. Should I do this? will it break something?
<bieb> not slow boot.. just wondered what I missed, I came in in the middle of your convo  :D
<Striking7> SliMM - much more dangerous than opening your computer up
<SliMM> Striking7: i can't get into my BIOS for some reason :))
<ADHDYoshi> woo!
<Striking7> SliMM - what does it do?
<unimatrix9> seika : hope you get it working, its a hard nut to crack
<unimatrix9> :P
<ADHDYoshi> Nearly got a heart attack running gparted but it works fine now ^^
<El1> Hey guys anyone have some experience with wine? I've already got it up and running but my keyboard isn't working
<saladdin19> karllenz_: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/bluetooth-networking-with-windows-mobile-5-under-ubuntu-704/ though this is for version 5, still should work
<SliMM> some error and then a DHCP thingie that does not work and waits for escape
<unimatrix9> seika , i have to go now, good luck
<rm> Does xgl have to be enabled to run compiz?
<seika> thanks for your help unimatrix9
<unimatrix9> np
<artenius> rm: no
<rm> aiglx?
<amon__> hello, i'm havin sound issues with hardy
<artenius> rm: nopr
<Pici> amon__: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<artenius> nope*
<GeorgeA> why's my keypad not working? the numlock key's on, but when i click '9' for example, the mouse moves up-right!!
<rm> thanks
<firefeather> @GeorgeA: Looks like you've got mouse keys on
<GeorgeA> firefeather, how do i turn that off?
<karllenz_> saladdin19: thank you , you have been very helpful
<firefeather> GeorgeA: You can turn it off in accessibility options
<saladdin19> karllenz_: pass it forward my friend, hopefully you can get it to work
<karllenz_> sure
<karllenz_> will do
<GeorgeA> firefeather, it's not enabled (accessibility options)
<Bitmess> Is it bad to install gutsy-backports
<firefeather> GeorgeA: Dang...I'm not on my linux box right now. What does the error box say?
<GeorgeA> firefeather, mmm i enabled it, and disabled mouse keys, and it worked.. thanks a lot :)
<firefeather> GeorgeA: Oh, good. No problem! :)
<nandasunu> how can I enable the window burning when I close a window?
<nandasunu> I can't figure out how the annotate plugin settings work
<GeorgeA> firefeather, it's quite weird, it's grayed out... but it's like enabled by default.. btw, it usually changes randomly alone.. I donno why
<firefeather> nandasunu: You can do it under the Compiz Settings Manager under "Animations"
<GeorgeA> firefeather, usually it works normally, then i stop using pc, and come back, and my numpad messes up!
<firefeather> GeorgeA: You might check to see if it has a shortcut key associated. That's odd
<anthony> Has anyone set up NIS on Ubuntu before?  I'm trying to transfer the configuration from a Fedora 4 box and don't really know how it works.
<nandasunu> firefeather: I\ve tried adding the burn effect there and it doesn't do anything
<GeorgeA> firefeather, in the keyboard shortcuts?
<nandasunu> is there a specific way to get it working?
<firefeather> nandasunu: Which list did you add it to?
<firefeather> GeorgeA: I don't think so, I think it's there in accessibility.
<hischild> nandasunu, you have to hold down a button/key for it
<nandasunu> close
<XXer> I just installing Win Home Server and I was trying to add a 500GB hd that was full of tv shows and mp3 but what happend was it made it into "not quite sure..like one big drive" and all the files on the 500GB drive were gone. So I shut it down (swar off MS for ever) loaded my ubuntu disk and here I am. Is there anything I can do to get the files back.I know the hd was not reformated because it only took 2s for this to all happen
<firefeather> GeorgeA: But go ahead and try keyboard shortcuts menu because I think I saw some extra accessibility options there
<GeorgeA> firefeather, I am checking.
<GeorgeA> firefeather, nothing about shortcuts in accessibility.
<firefeather> nandasunu: Could it be that you have it in the list of random animations rather than associating a window with it? (Sorry if I'm not being helpful)
<artenius> nandasunu: look in ccsm, animations, goto the minimize tab and make sure "burn" is at the top
<artenius> nandasunu: it must be at the top of the list in there
<firefeather> GeorgeA: Try the Keyboard Shortcuts menu then (or was that what you were just checking)?
<archman> guys anyone knows of any rar password crack tools? I'm slowly starting to #&#$#%....!!!
<GeorgeA> firefeather, yeah that's what i was checking.. couldn't find anything there either...
<nandasunu> artenius, its at the top, but nothing
<nandasunu> do I need to set some window settings?
<artenius> what does it say for window type?
<nandasunu> the other effects have a bunch of stuff under "window match"
<bastid_raZor> when i try to enable compiz i get xgl is not present.. in my xorg logs i see xgl module being successfully loaded.. here is my xorg log and .xsession-error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59520/
<testic> I am a new Ubuntu user and I am having problems ejecting a CD. I have pressed the eject button on the drive, I have right-clicked the cd-rom desktop item and chosen "eject", I have run the "eject" command, all to no avail. any help?
<nandasunu> (I remember this being a lot easier with beryl)
<hischild> testic, are you running the live cd?
<firefeather> GeorgeA: I'm not sure then. If I were in your situation, unless nobody else knows here, the forums might yield some info.
<kosak> reboot then eject
<ScorpKing> testic: try sudo eject
<kosak> that too
<artenius> nandasunu: I meant window match yes, it should have the same entries as the others
<GeorgeA> firefeather, you put me on the right track, am currently googling the accessibility issue :)
<testic> hischild, no, this is a normal bootup. the CD that is in is one I was using in Windows about 10 minutes ago
<firefeather> testic: Only do sudo eject if you're not on the live CD
<nandasunu> ok, I'll try copying the settings
<firefeather> GeorgeA: Thanks. I'm glad I can help
<SliMM> should gparted output the errors to stdout / stderr?
<testic> ScorpKing, sudo eject does nothing
<bieb> testic: is there something that is keeping the Cd mounted?  ie, file explorer
<ScorpKing> testic: any error messages?
<testic> bieb, I have no idea. the first thing I wanted to do after bootup was to eject the cd
<kosak> might need to > to.txt ?
<testic> ScorpKing, no error messages at all
<archman> any rar password recovery tools for linux?
<GeorgeA> firefeather, at first i found a solution that said i need to use gconf-editor and check some keyboard issues and numlock stuff there, but i think that worked by chance :) because it didn't always work. This fixed it, now I just need to find the source. :)
<opera159> test
<nandasunu> artenius: Its working now :), I just copied the window match stuff from the other effects
<nandasunu> thanks
<bieb> testic: are there any windows currently open on your system?
<wpk> archman: for dos, under dosemu
<artenius> nandasunu: good :) you're welcome.   I had problems with that too at first
<archman> wpk: what's the program name?
<kosak> whats the name of the small amarok player ? minirock/
<kosak> ?
<testic> bieb, I have a few windows open, would you like me to list them?
<ScorpKing> testic: weird.. it might be faster to just reboot and take out the cd then, but that won't show you why it's not ejecting.
<wpk> archman: use google
<firefeather> GeorgeA: Just a thought; do you plug in or unplug any hardware (especially a USB keyboard) in between times it happens?
<nandasunu> the old dialogue used to be much simpler
<kosak> i did
<bieb> yeah
 * SliMM is going to eat smth and will be right back
<bieb> SliMM: who is smth
<GeorgeA> firefeather, nope, it's mostly a server, and I haven't touched it in like 2 weeks :)
<artenius> nandasunu: if you have any other problems in compiz, try asking in #compiz-fusion | lots of people there to help
<testic> ScorpKing, this is true, however I am currently downloading a big Ubuntu update and I was hoping to get some stuff done while I wait :)
<archman> wpk: dos emulation???
<SliMM> bieb: smth ~= something
<kosak> cool for the compiz!
<ScorpKing> testic: run dmesg | tail and see if there's any errors in there
<bieb> SliMM: ok  :)
<firefeather> GeorgeA: That's odd. Let me know if you find anything then.
<nandasunu> artenius, I will, thanks
<GeorgeA> firefeather, sure thing!
<testic> bieb, windows currently open: firefox, Ubuntu upgrade window, a terminal, and this chat window (gaim)
<wxPython> hello
<bieb> in the terminal type pwd
<archman> wpk: how do i break rar password with that?
<ScorpKing> testic: type mount and see where it's mounted
<testic> ScorpKing, dmesg shows a few errors that may have something to do with it, would you like me to paste them?
<ScorpKing> testic: the run sudo umount /media/mountpoint and that should give you more feedback.
<ScorpKing> testic: sure - pastebin
<ScorpKing> -the*
 * N3bunel back
<testic> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/d407d05c2
<archman> wpk: !?
<bmk789> how do i create an encrypted partition?
<testic> I do not believe the CD is actually mounted; "mount | grep cd" returns nothing
<GeorgeA> firefeather, am starting to think maybe 'ctrl' key being pressed a lot, because i usually vnc to this pc, and i use google desktop, so i use ctrl a lot, it could be if i hold ctrl a lot it starts it.
<ScorpKing> testic: do you only have one hard drive?
<wpk> archman: use dos program for password cracking under dosemu
<testic> ScorpKing, there are 2 hard drives, though I am not sure if the second is mounted
<GeorgeA> firefeather, or something related to that!
<firefeather> GeorgeA: That might do it, esp. if you push control and decide against it, thus pushing "Ctrl" a lot without anything else before or after.
<ScorpKing> testic: just mount
<GeorgeA> firefeather, yeah most likely.. at least now i know how to deactivate it :)
<ScorpKing> testic: if you pipe it to grep you might miss it
<testic> ScorpKing, well I tried just mount, and it doesnt show anything that looks like a cd drive
<firefeather> GeorgeA: Sounds good. Let me know if you have any more questions about it.
<wxPython> who makes the .deb packages of the gnome-panel package?
<GeorgeA> firefeather, Thank you for your cooperation :)
<ScorpKing> testic: those errors from your pastebin is cdrom errors afaik
<firefeather> GeorgeA: No problem :)
<ScorpKing> wxPython: aptitude show <package> and see who is the maintainer
<wxPython> ScorpKing i'm on Windows ATM
<ScorpKing> heh, ok
<benpicco> hi, I need libqt2 and some related dev packets, but I can't find them in the ubuntu repos - can I use the debian repos, too?
<testic> ScorpKing: Here is the output from mount, if its of any use: http://pastebin.com/dc45004b
<wxPython> ScorpKing i am not able to boot to Linux ATM so please help me out here
<Odd-rationale> !debian | benpicco
<ubotu> benpicco: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> benpicco, not a good idea... what are you trying to install in the first place
<GeorgeA> I have another issue, I have Ubuntu on my laptop, and the wireless keeps on messing up, so it connects to my router (wifi), then after a certain period, it disconnects and the only way to reconnect is to reboot! (happened to me in uni as well) at first it was bad drivers but then I updated it, and got better, but now it's back to being weird.. anyone know why? (I have an HP 9690)
<wxPython> ScorpKing please do aptitude show gnome-panel and please tell me the output
<ScorpKing> testic: yeah it's not mounted and must be hdb then. i'm not sure if eject has a force option. seems like you will have to wait until you reboot
<ScorpKing> wxPython: ok one sec
<benpicco> Jack_Sparrow: I need the qt2 libraries an the header files to get an old programm compiled and running
<ScorpKing> wxPython: Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
<testic> ScorpKing, well OK then, I have about 20 minutes to wait for this upgrade, I will get the CD out then, thanks anyway
<ScorpKing> testic: np
<wxPython> ScorpKing thanks
<ScorpKing> wxPython: yw
<Jack_Sparrow> benpicco, chasing dependencies on progrmas you compile yourself is a never ending battle..  Hope you have a backup if you try debian repos
<sari982> any lady can speak english pls
 * ScorpKing remebers the days before he had internet when he had to chased dependencies.. not nice
<benpicco> any experience with using the debian repos so far?
<Jack_Sparrow> sari982, not in here.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> benpicco, All bad...
<chazco> Is there a way to undelete something in ext2? The system hasnt been touched since...
<benpicco> Jack_Sparrow: what happened?
<ScorpKing> chazco: yes. google for it
<Jack_Sparrow> benpicco, mismatched versions and just broke things in general..  it is strongly not advised.
<SliMM> ha, an error
<SliMM> Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
<SliMM> Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
<sinbox> if I get 6.06LTS Desktop will that allow me to install the server only or will I have to download another ISO?
<Jack_Sparrow> benpicco, if you only need one file you may get lucky.. but one leads to two and more dependencies and trouble
<Itaku> !paste | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> chazco: Some links to get you started:    http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html   http://glandium.org/blog/?p=184
<frank_> benpicco: maybe it would be better to build libqt2 from source ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source/
<hischild> sinbox, you can install the base only system and then install the server from the internet with it ...
<sinbox> k thanks hischild
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, desktop is desktop..  server is server.. alternate should let you do both
<benpicco> Jack_Sparrow: maybe I better should try old ubuntu repos?
<genii> sinbox: The regular livecd of ubuntu installs non-server version with gnome desktop. The alternate cd installs server version with no kind of window managers
<xalanthyr> hi, can anybody tell me how to play internet radio on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> benpicco, better choice but downgrading has its own issues
<SliMM> sorry for double paste
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you can install the baseonly from the desktop one ... and then install the server meta package which it'll download from the internet
<giant> my apache2, php5, mysql, and torrentflux 2.3 suddenly started segfaulting the apache when a php page is run on Ubuntu 7.10
<genii> sinbox: If you already have desktop version and want server version, use command tasksel  and then choose to install ubuntu-LAMP
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, the base install of desktop has full gnome etc.. I thought that is what he wanted to avoid
<bmk789> xalanthyr: rhythmbox should be able to
<giant> anyone have any experience with this? I've checked log files and searched the internet
<xb3rt> channels
<angusb> how do I add a username and password to MySQL?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, when i installed mine using base only, what i ended up with was really just a base only ... no graphical stuff what so ever
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, Odd
<SliMM> Striking7: so i'll just wait some more
<xb3rt> How do i get this error message I keep getting from sudo apt-get update                         W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<sinbox> thanks Jack_Sparrow and genii too for the extra info, I need the 6.06 for some older machines not this one :)
<xalanthyr> bmk789: rhythmbox doesn't work...
<bmk789> xalanthyr: exaile, banshee?
<bmk789> is anyone else using encrypted / and swap?
<jimcooncat> xb3rt: see http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Striking7> SliMM - sorry, I was AFK
<Striking7> I'm trying to track down how a site got hacked.
<jimcooncat> xb3rt: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<chazco> ScorpKing - Odd-rationale - I just powered off the computer without unmounting the partition (its not root)... seems like most of it is still there
<Odd-rationale> chazco: I never done the process myself. You're on your own. Good Luck!
<Marat_Mkrttschja> hallo
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, If that is all you did fsck should fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - I deleted a folder by accident... i tried force power off in the hope that the changes hadnt happened yet
<xb3rt> jimcooncat: thank you
<ScorpKing> chazco: that's still something i have to perfect myself. ntfs/fat is easy but my days of using M$ is over. good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, google for hirens cd.. it may have something usefu;
<Karsyth> can anyone tell me how to save my volume prefrences? im getting really sick of turning my line in volume up every time i reboot. it starts out muted
<ahmedh724> hi
<CVD-PR> Any know how to add the mysql-java connector o the classpath?
<ahmedh724> please i need help
<Odd-rationale> Karsyth: Try "alsactl store"
<jimcooncat> xb3rt: np
<Marat_Mkrttschja> haello guys i have a big problem with ubuntu , when i have compiz enabled (xserver installed) my  browsing in Firefox is very slow, the scrolling, what can be done??
<Karsyth> alsactl: relocation error: alsactl: symbol snd_tlv_parse_dB_info, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<ahmedh724> i can't run my live cd which i obtained from ubuntu by mail andit opens an busybox initramfs..screen any suggestions
<Odd-rationale> Karsyth: You might need to be root.
<SliMM> Striking7: ah, sudo gparted /dev/sda saved me
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyth,  I remember an answer for that in /join #Alsa
<Karsyth> alright
<len> when I use the pulldown menu "places" and then home, the filemanager does not open. I think it is hanging. Whats its name when I use "ps -A" in the console? I want to kill it
<Karsyth> thank you Jack_Sparrow and Odd-rationale
<Marat_Mkrttschja> anybody an idea??
<Odd-rationale> Karsyth: np
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Striking7> SliMM - nice, good to know.  What was going wrong?
<Marat_Mkrttschja> ?nobody---
<ScorpKing> chazco: http://std.dkuug.dk/keld/readme-salvage.html might be usefull as well
<len> kill -9 6071
<len> ?
<SliMM> Striking7: probably some device connected to my computer; anyway, it's read-only, i cannot edit the partitions :-s
<CVD-PR> ???
<xb3rt> kill ps len
<Marat_Mkrttschja> haello guys i have a big problem with ubuntu , when i have compiz enabled (xserver installed) my browsing in Firefox is very slow, the scrolling, what can be done??
<len> I have solved it, it was nautilus what was in error
<Jack_Sparrow> Marat_Mkrttschja, Please wait after posting a question.. It does not help to heep prompting us
<xb3rt> Marat_Mkrttschja: I have the same problem, let me know if you figure it out
<ahmedh724>  i can't run my live cd which i obtained from ubuntu by mail andit opens an busybox initramfs..screen any suggestio
<Marat_Mkrttschja> :D
<Marat_Mkrttschja> im new in ubuntu, dont know how to fix it, have u ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience | Marat_Mkrttschja
<ubotu> Marat_Mkrttschja: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Striking7> SliMM - You're sure SDA is your harddrive?
<melch> Anyone know how I can get my mbp to sleep?
<xb3rt> Mine was fine, but I reinstalled the distro a few days ago and now its shitty
<SliMM> yes
<Marat_Mkrttschja> ok i will wait
<TERE> buenas noches
<SliMM> the partitions are correct, but they are read-only
<sakett> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> xb3rt, You install HArdy?
<xb3rt> Jack_Sparrow: no and whats it do
<l815> what program is good for making youtube vidoes with music and such?
<ScorpKing> chazco: also look at - man debugfs - taken from http://www.sage.org/lists/sage-members-archive/2007/msg00406.html
<xb3rt> l815: xvidcap
<l815> xb3rt, thanks i'll give it a try
<l815> xb3rt, not in add/remove?
<Jack_Sparrow> xb3rt, Your statement gave the imression you installed a newer version of Ubuntu than gutsy
<xb3rt> Jack_Sparrow, its gutsy
<xb3rt> l815: its a download
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<blubloblu> Will 8.04 include gnome 2.22?
<melch> yes
<blubloblu> :D
<DaemonLee> Hey, I got a question. Can you run double WiFi Cards? Like, one being onboard and the other one being an expresscard?
<l815> i'm using hard and it's great so far. my hdd temps seem to have lowered because it doesnt feel as hot anymore
<balle_> how is it i can check my version again? i just reinstalled after degrading my system
<LMJ> should works DaemonLee
<DaemonLee> LMJ, anything specific that I should look out for?
<balle_> !system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LMJ> not really, just like you could do with 2 eth card
<l815> balle_, to check your version go to System >About Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, lsb_release -a
<sparr_j> I have an atheros wifi card and kismet cant put it into monitor mode.  I have seen suggestions to use wlanconfig to create a new ath1 device based on wifi0 with wlanmode monitor, is that the proper solution in ubuntu?
<DaemonLee> Okay. Somehow, now. I have to make this damn expresscard work.
<DaemonLee> ;)
<esox> how can I remove jackd withour removing all audio apps ?
<ahmedh724> please i want to install ubuntu from the live cd but it opens busybox initramfs screen and stops .what can i do please?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahmedh724, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails repeat and add noapic acpi=off before the --
<balle_> jack_sparrow my cd says 6.06, but ubuntu says 5.10 ...
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, Sorry.. no idea.. where did you get it.. check the md5 and compare it to Dapper etc
<ahmedh724> where to add noapic=off
<Jack_Sparrow> ahmedh724, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails repeat and add noapic acpi=off before the --
<balle_> Jack_Sparrow, could i download the newest and run that from within linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, no..
<ahmedh724> before what
<balle_> Jack_sparrow  damn, i'll just order a new cd then..
<Jack_Sparrow> before the characters   "--" that are at the end of the command line
<xb3rt> are their any good linux voice morphers
<xphisher> hello everyone..
<Subfilter> hello
<xphisher> I need assistance with a video flicker problem.. specifically the screensave
<xphisher> *screensaver
<ScorpKing> chazco: this seems very interesting to recover stuff - http://www.porcupine.org/forensics/tct.html
<Jack_Sparrow> xphisher, Did you verify your video card type and the drivers in place
<balle_> jack_sparrow is there a native cd burner in ubuntu that i could use to burn the image on?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, right click the iso and write to disk
<balle_> jack_sparrow that easy?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<hischild> balle_, yes
<sluimers> Hey, Jack_Sparrow, you're back!
<balle_> jack_sparrow: doing that instead of fiddling with the other sheit
<xb3rt> why is my screen shading black once in awhile when i minimize or load a window, before the window loads?
<balle_> jack_sparrow thx for all the help!
<Jack_Sparrow> balle_, yes..
<xphisher> jack_sparrow: i downloaded envy for my ati drivers.. i'm on a laptop with an ati hd2600
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<laura> please help me, (i`m with black and I need to do castling) http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotbu7.png
<xphisher> i see..
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, the error when I login -> Assistive technology support has been requested for this session, but the accessibility registry was not found. Please ensure that the AT-SPI package is installed. Your session has been started without assistive technology support.
<xphisher> okay well.. any suggestions on how to get the supported drivers ?
<laura> I did not find in the documentation how to do it, nor in google
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, With the odd problems you seem to have would you consider resetting gnome back to defaults?
<Jack_Sparrow> xphisher, Usually you just need to enable restricted drivers from the menu.. You get into problems when you use things like envy.. although they are working hard to improve it.. it still breaks many systems
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow,  A) how do I do that? B) without losing all those precious files I have?
<r00t_> LMJ: Still there?
<SliMM> Striking7: i have ~700 items in /dev
<sluimers> files and programs
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, not losing your files or installed program.. just launchers and things on your menuus etc
<SliMM> Striking7: maybe that is the problem
<sluimers> okay... errr... what's the best way to do it and how can I get everything back to normal the quickest way?
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, See if this is something you might want to try  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, read that and we can talk
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, okay so I remove those and log back in...
<erUSUL> laura: move the king to the final position ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, yes
<danh1> Is there a way I can use color themes (like emerald) to set all of my applications to have a dark background and lighter text?
<danh1> kind of a white on black color feel?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, allright, here I go
<laura> erUSUL, yes, switch it with rook
<JCDG> hello,
<JCDG> has someone ever connected to a cisco router usiing minicom??
<danh1> Do I have to play with gtk or something to get that effect?
<SliMM> could anyone here help me up with partitioning?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, Ask away
<Some_Person> What is the best soundfont to use with TiMidity?
<odder> SliMM: don't ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<asymptote> I have a question about adding a program to the Applications menu
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: "sudo gparted /dev/sda" works but i cannot edit the partitions
<asymptote> How can I add a program to the Applications Menu and ensure it runs with root permissions ?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, I need to log back in, or just remove them?
<ahmedh724> please i removed the quiet splash by pressing f6 at the boot and i then removed it and added noapic acpi=off and in both i failed
<renfrew> asymtptote: preface the commandline entry with gksudo
<ahmedh724> how can i run that live cd
<asymptote> thanks renfrew, i'll try
<pike_> asymptote: in the properties i guess just have it run gksu appname
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, dont you have gui desktop etc.. I would suggest gparted livecd for work at that level..
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, CTRL + ALT + F7 is not bringing me back to my GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<asymptote> pike_, renfrew is it gksu or gksudo ?
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<renfrew> err.. yeah.. gksu.. not sudo.. dman pneumonia makin me foggy
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, restart
<odder> ahmedh724: put it into your cd drive and change the bios setting to run the cd first, before your HDD
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, okay.. here I go
<ahmedh724> please i removed the quiet splash by pressing f6 at the boot and i then removed it and added noapic acpi=off and in both i failed how can i run that live cd
<ahmedh724> i did that of course
<erUSUL> laura: you can not do castling while being in check
<Some_Person> What is the best soundfont to use with TiMidity?
<asymptote> pike_, renfrew thank you - however it didn't solve my problem :(
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: how can i make the installation process skip the "starting partition editor" part and go directly to complete formatting?
<LMJ> yes DaemonLee
<asymptote> does anyone here play a game called Teewars ?
<laura> erUSUL, I got an checkmate :|
<laura> but when I`m not in check how do I do castling?
<ahmedh724> the problem is that when i press enter on the start or install ubuntu item i get busybox initramfs screen even when i teried what jack sparrow told me
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: i have more than 700 files in my /dev folder, and the installer gets stuck
<renfrew> asymptote: it should prompt you for your password with gksu prefaced.. did you at least see the password request?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, starting parted should give you the option for formatting..
<erUSUL> laura: so; what is the problem exactly?
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: so, just parted?
<asymptote> renfrew, it does prompt me for a password but it turns out my problem doesn't seem to be root permissions
<nandasunu> I'm trying to use my DVB-T stick with Kaffeine, the stick is installed and I've managed to scan for my local digital channels, but when I try to play one kaffeine crashes. I get this error starting Kaffeine: "can't bind info socket!!!"
<ahmedh724> hey jack sparrow i need help
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, Perhaps you should provide more detail on what you are trying to do .. are you trying to edit a mounted partition. are you running livecd etc?
<asymptote> renfrew, I'm trying to add a game called Teewars to my Applications menu, but when I launch it from the menu the colours are distorted
<laura> I don`t know how to do castling in Gl/chess and I did not find any instructions
<spowers> hey, apparently my copy/paste in gnome apps is broken.  anyone else have that happen before?
<asymptote> renfrew, when I launch it from the command line it doesn't have this problem
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: oh, so the partition should be unmounted, right
<spowers> (i'm talking "CLIPBOARD", not "PRIMARY")
<renfrew> ahh... .. what happens if you launch it using ALt-F2 or from a terminal?
<spowers> PRI is fine
<asymptote> renfrew, can you think what could be different launching a program from the command line and not from the applications menu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahmedh724, Did you do the self test for errors and were there any?  you may need to go to the alternate cd..
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, yes
<erUSUL> laura: afaics you move the king two squares toward the rook and it is done
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: i'm trying to install ubuntu, but the installer gets stuck at loading the partition editor
<ahmedh724> what is the lternate cd and how to use it and why does the live cd can't run on my pc
<laura> ohh, I`ll try just in a moment
<Some_Person> ahmedh724: alt cd is an installer cd without live cd. it uses text-based installer
<erUSUL> laura: only if the castling is "allowed" e.g you have not moved the king nor the rook you are not in check etc...
<DaemonLee> LMJ: Did you get my query?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, livecd sometimes takes quite awhile to figure out your partitions...   You can run partition editor from the livecd desktop menus and avboid the installer too
<asymptote> renfrew, I found something on the teewars forum - I'll go from there
<LMJ> yes, you asked me if I was still here a couple of minutes ago
<renfrew> asymptote:  I take it that Teewars down't have its own .desktop files so that it gets autoadded to the menu by apt
<laura> erUSUL, yes It is working 10q! :)
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: partition editor gets stuck too
<ahmedh724> Some_Person: nut why can't i run my live cd on pc
<asymptote> renfrew, I don't see a .desktop file for teewars
<Some_Person> ahmedh724: i cant answer that without more details
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, download gparted livecd  would be my suggestion
<asymptote> renfrew, if you're interested, this is precisely what is happening: http://www.teewars.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=621
<renfrew> I think its should be in /usr/share/menu
<DaemonLee> LMJ, and I just queried you. Anyways, my problem is that it's not listed as a eth device, but recongized in lspci.
<JCDG> erUSUL, are u there?
<erUSUL> JCDG: yes; now i am ;)
<asymptote> renfrew, I've always wondered about how some programs install buy don't add a menu entry.  Is this because these "desktop files" you speak of are not included ?
<renfrew> I'm reading that link now asymptote
<JCDG> jejeje, hey i need some help with this
<JCDG> i'm trying to connect to a cisco router using minicom
<Some_Person> asymptote: System --> Preferences --> Main Menu
<JCDG> but i need to now which one of the tty or anyone of th them is my usb to serial converter
<asymptote> Some_Person, thank you - I know about this, but it rarely works or is properly configured as opposed to a program that auto-installs to the menu
<renfrew> yeah.. some packages don't have the necessary menu files, it should get run as part of the install.. that menu update hook
<asymptote> Some_Person, if anything, perhaps I could learn how to properly add files to the menu
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't freeze or something, but i think there are too many devices; i can't really boot from a cd unless wubi is for all bootable CDs; even if i format and partition my hdd with gparted, i still need to get past the "starting partition manager" screen in the installer, which doesn't work that well -- i would be glad if i could just skip that screen and pass /dev/sda directly to the installer
<Some_Person> asymptote: well, it only doesn't appear in menu if a .desktop file isn't included. it should go to /usr/share/applications
<Some_Person> asymptote: usually "Main Menu" works for me for adding new entries
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, Sorry.. you never mentioned wubi...  I personally hate that program and would never recommend or support it
<ahmedh724> Some_Person: my pc is of 1.7 gigs intl celeron processor 256 sdram 128 geforce mx 4000 and 160 gigs hd older ata and aopen dvd writer and when i press on the install or run ubuntu item in the boot screen of the live cd it gives me some loading not splash screen then i get busybox....initramfs..and something like command prompt i tried what jack sparrow told me by deleting quiet splash and i failed then i removed it and added noapic acpi=off and also
<ahmedh724> i got nothing but it stops at initramfs
<lunaphyte_> i've just updated from 7.0.4 to 7.1 using do-release-update, and now i get a kernel panic when i boot: http://i25.tinypic.com/25sym8g.jpg .  this computer is using lvm on top of raid1 md devices.  what might the problem be?
<Some_Person> ahmedh724: what error do you get? if no error, what is the last thing you see?
<asymptote> Some_Person, if you're interested - the picture denoted in this topic: http://www.teewars.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=621 is happening when I launch from the menu and not from the console
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: i don't know what that is, but it helped me boot from the live cd, since my bios is somehow broken
<ahmedh724> Some_Person: i can't remeber but it contains data 0x00 .........
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, Starting from the beginning, what cd do you have
<kees_> I've went through a lot of trouble to set up my own account exactly the way I want. Is there an easy way to make every new account exactly like it?
<Some_Person> asymptote: try making a shell script to cd to the dir and then run it, and make a menu item to run that
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: 7.10 live & install cd, up and running
<lunaphyte_> if i bot from the live cd and start a recovery shell, how can i mount a filesystem that is on an lvm logical volume?
<ahmedh724> Some_Person: or i can't understand what is the error
<asymptote> Some_Person, I don't know how to shell script :(
<Some_Person> ahmedh724: that tells me very little, except that it is unlikely that the live cd will work
<stormzen> I need to backup a number of files to DVD.  I'd like to be able to point a utility to the files and have it span disks as needed.  Is there a utility that ill do that?
<asymptote> Some_Person, that's one of my long-term goals
<Jadd76> Got a SAGEM 800 usb modem here, the instructions on the wiki apply to Edgy and Feisty, do they apply to Hardy?
<Some_Person> asymptote: i learned in about 10 minutes, just google
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, How did you boot it?
<DaemonLee> Aight. I got a problem, I put in my wireless card in my ExpressCard slot (Belkin N1 ExpressCard), and it's recongized as a Atheros chipset, but won't be in my iwconfig list or even listed as a eth device.
<largos> I need some pointers on debugging an audio problem in Ubuntu Gutsy -- it acts just as if the speakers were not plugged in.  aplay -l and some /dev stats are up here: http://pastebin.com/d55e03307
<asymptote> Some_Person, I'll be sure to google it :0 There are so many things that I am meaning to google
<monochrom> kees_: There are lots of ".gnome2", ".xchat2", ... files to copy. They contain account settings.
<pisecx> Hi. Everybody. I have a laptop, Dell Inspiron 1501. I have turned off screensaver and "to turn off monitor" in power managment settings, but it has no effect. After about 10 minutes my monitor is turned off. This can be fixed by adding some code to xorg.conf. I think, it's a bug.
<ahmedh724> Some_Person: ok any other suggestions
<largos> I've checked the alsamixer settings, and nothing input-related is muted, or set very low
<asymptote> Some_Person, believe it or not, it's tough to find time and sometimes a simple google turns into an abyss :)
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: installed wubi on windows and used that boot-time menu, or however you like to call it
<renfrew> thanks some person.. that what i was just about to suggest.. either that or export the install directory into $PATH so that its system wide
<Jack_Sparrow> largos,  /join #Alsa  they are good with sound issues
<asymptote> Some_Person, but thank you, I'll follow your directions and see how it works
<Some_Person> ahmedh724: use the alternate cd
<DaemonLee> brb
<largos> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<kees_> People, I'm a new Linux user and need some help with this.
<Some_Person> ahmedh724: i don't know what else to say
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<spowers> hey, what's gatos?
<odder> Jadd76: I haven't seen your previous post, do you have any problems with getting your sagem f@st 800 modem to work?
<ahmedh724> Some_Person:ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, Exactly my point...  I hate wasting my time on things like that
<renfrew> i just got a wierd scrollkeeper error trying to install dia and scribus
<Some_Person> asymptote: you're welcome
<odder> kees_: ask, then
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: sorry?
<renfrew> anyone else seen something like this before? /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:1002: parser error :
<Jadd76> odder: that was my first post, I haven't tried yet, I just wanted to verify https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm applies to Gutsy too
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, np.. I would be happy to help you actuall install it.. just no wubi or vm anything
<leau2001> Hi all, i need help with amsn , i v got little, little, little menu , http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8227/amsnbugbp2.png
<leau2001> on ubuntu 7.10
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: "sorry?" as in "i didn't understaind what you have said", but what is wubi anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, read up where you got it.. it is not a real installation
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, it vreates a simulated partition /installation insde a folder
<Jack_Sparrow> file
<odder> Jadd76: I remember installing f@st 800 on my dapper box using ueagle-atm, so it should work on gutsy, too
<SliMM> well, i have booted my cd, if i choose "install", won't i be able to format the whole hdd and install ubuntu?
<prone> good evening @ all, can somebody give me a link or a howto with samba commands for adding and edit usergroups ??? <-samba newbie ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, only if it is booted and not simulated under windows
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not under windows
<renfrew> prone:  not a lin k as such but have you tried using swat.. its a web interfae for managing samba
<odder> Jadd76: there's a program written by some Polish ubuntu users, dunno if it will help you, google for 'Ubuneo' or 'Ubudsl'
<Jadd76> odder: on the wiki it has one section for edgy and feisty, and one section for dapper. Which set of instructions should I follow for Gutsy?
<SliMM> and it looks as real as it can get
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, Power up with the cd in the drive  and tell me the first menu you see
<odder> Jadd76: I'd say these for feisty should be best for gutsy
<odder> Jadd76: but I haven't been doing that for ages, so I can't help you, sorry :(
<lunaphyte_> more specifically, if i boot from the live cd and start a recovery shell, how can i mount a filesystem that is on an lvm logical volume that is on an md device?
<babu> Hello I need help about the pidgin software
<odder> babu: ask, then
<Jadd76> odder: that was my guess as well, I wanted confirmation. I'll edit the page to highlight the need. Thanks anyway
<sykopomp> hey, I can't find a solution to this anywhere...
<babu> ok odder, I would like install the GaduGadu emoticon on Pidgin, and I dont find them on the web
<sykopomp> compiz keeps failing with no error, and I don't really know how to go about debugging this
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: before installing wubi on windows: nothing, it boots from the hard disk, i can't change that since my bios is somehow broken; after installing wubi on windows and *rebooting*, i get a simple bootloader-like menu where i can choose  "windows xp pro" or "ubuntu-linux"
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, Sorry.. cant help you
<sykopomp> doing $ compiz just gives me 'aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity'
<benpicco> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<benpicco> !pastebin
<odder> babu: if you're Polish, then there is a Polish ubuntu channel, see #ubuntu-pl
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: ok, what's my problem?
<babu> odder, I am not polish
<benpicco> sykopomp: just paste the error
<sykopomp> that was it
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, still there?
<sykopomp> there's nothing useful in it
<babu> but I will go see
<odder> babu: I'll ask them
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, yes
<babu> this canal thks odder
<sykopomp> it just aborts and falls back to metacity
<sykopomp> I'd use pastebin, but it's barely even a line long :P
<leau2001>  Hi all, i need help with amsn , i v got little, little, little menu , http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8227/amsnbugbp2.png
<leau2001>  on ubuntu 7.10
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, I'm experiencing crashes and missing tops of windows
<l815> i <3 ubuntu :D
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, How far did you get
<ubuntu2> i am getting no sound from smplayer can you help me
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, metacity --replace    or compiz -- replace
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, I tried the terminal to see if the error is gone, but gnome crashed instead
<nandasunu> I'm trying to use my DVB-T stick with Kaffeine, the stick is installed and I've managed to scan for my local digital channels, but when I try to play one kaffeine crashes. I get this error starting Kaffeine: "can't bind info socket!!!"
<sykopomp> any ideas on how I can figure out what's wrong? I had it working until a reboot, and then I had to go into failsafe gnome to even get on an account :(
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, yay! it's back!
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: how many "files" (or whatever the names represent) has an average linux user in /dev?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, There are many ways to actually install ubuntu...
<sykopomp> my xorg seems fine ("xgl" is there), I have xserver-xgl installed, I tried completely removing compiz and reinstalling
<sykopomp> nothing
<sykopomp> same thing
<sykopomp> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, Baby steps
<monochrom> SliMM: mine has 690
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, and yay! the errors are gone too!
<SliMM> what is that installer icon anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, I am still unsure of the extent of your original problem, but that represents a degree of progress
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, even Audacity works again!
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, Sometimes I get lucky
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, thanks! Perhaps this was the solution.
<sykopomp> ideas? Or can someone at least tell me how to reset the user settings to default so I can use the account normally?
<odder> babu: see http://tinyurl.com/yvse49
<ironfoot_495> is there a good Howto for gutsy/vmware/win2k?
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers, great.. cya later pinky and the brain is on
<odder> babu: that's the URL I've been given on #ubuntu-pl
<Pinky> pinky & the brain? that shows never on anymore...
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, okay... I'm off to conquer the world then!
<DASPRiD> pinky yes it is
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, have fun!
<ironfoot_495> can someone help me with this?
<ironfoot_495> Installing win2k with vmware?
<bloody`> is 8 hours long , with no errors, enough for memtest to run, to determine the ram works fine?
<s-h-a-k-a> I need some help with my 8600GT
<bloody`> iron: wat u need
<s-h-a-k-a> I'm using Ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<s-h-a-k-a> and it doesn't pick up the card from boot
 * tritium cringes at the IM-speak
<s-h-a-k-a> got it on the restricted drivers list
<bloody`> !ask | s-h-a-k-a
<ubotu> s-h-a-k-a: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ironfoot_495> bloody install win2k under ubuntu using vmware?
<s-h-a-k-a> ok, then how do I get it to work
<sykopomp> alright how about this
<bloody`> iron: its easy
<s-h-a-k-a> cause its not working properly
<s-h-a-k-a> tried to follow the install nvidia tutorials
<sykopomp> can anyone tell me how to reset the entire ubuntu-desktop system to defaults?
<ironfoot_495> bloody`: what's the procedure?
<bloody`> sykopomp: reinstall?
<SliMM> well, i'll just let the partition manager scan the disks all night long
<s-h-a-k-a> but they didn't work for me, cause it kept telling my about some files it couldn't compile
<sykopomp> does that get rid of all the old configs?
<ompaul> !restricted | s-h-a-k-a
<ubotu> s-h-a-k-a: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> !video | s-h-a-k-a
<ubotu> s-h-a-k-a: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<docta_v> i'm trying to get the UUID from a new RAID volume
<bloody`> ironfoot: download it and install it, it
 * ompaul wonders where his mind went that time
<docta_v> vol_id -u doesn't return anything for any of my disks
<docta_v> is there a different command i should be using?
<ompaul> what
<ScorpKing> docta_v: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<s-h-a-k-a> which one cmpaul?
<ironfoot_495> I have already downloaded vmware I just need the procedure to complete it?
<ompaul> !resolution | s-h-a-k-a (none this one)
<ubotu> s-h-a-k-a (none this one): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<docta_v> ScorpKing: awesome.. only thing is my new array isn't listed there. i guess i need to use uuidgen first right?
<ompaul> s-h-a-k-a, and that page links to -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto    I really feel asleep - I think I will not do any more attempted helps for a bit
<ubuntu2> i am getting no sound from smplayer can you help me
<ScorpKing> docta_v: no. uuidgen does nothing but give you a random uuid picked from space. it's no use afaik
<ironfoot_495> I've noticedat a couple of people crying so I wanted to find someone who has a good way of accomplishing this.
<Gatton> ironfoot_495, is this vmware workstation or player?
<venkatachalam> hi
<s-h-a-k-a> ompaul: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<s-h-a-k-a> I've done that
<s-h-a-k-a> it didn't work
<s-h-a-k-a> when i tried doing the setup it gave me errors
<s-h-a-k-a> before i was supposed to get them
<ironfoot_495> Gatton: I'll have to go and look wait one!
<Gatton> ok
<conformer> s-h-a-k-a, which driver are you using?
<ompaul> s-h-a-k-a,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto   <<< did you do that
<ScorpKing> ironfoot_495: i use vmware-player for xp, win2003 server and so on
<s-h-a-k-a> this pc is very slow sec
<s-h-a-k-a> not using the other pc
<ironfoot_495> ScorpKing:I've got wmware server console!
<s-h-a-k-a> ompaul: Yeah, give me some nvidia-glx error
<conformer> so do you have nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-new?
<lessur> Has anyone managed to get icedtea-java-7 to work with Gutsy 7.10, if so how? Help please.
<s-h-a-k-a> I don't know
<ozzloy> i have a weird problem.  there is a band at the bottom of my screen that i can't click.  how do i fix this
<s-h-a-k-a> it won't let me install either package
<ozzloy> ?
<ScorpKing> ironfoot_495: i'm not sure what you want to do or how to use vmware-server but you need to create a .vmx file first
<conformer> go to the synaptic package manager and see
<holyguyver> What do I type into the terminal to get apt-get tofinish it's tasks to get synaptic to work again?
<conformer> i had to change it to the new one before mine started working
<MasterMel> hello, what player do you recommend to play blu-ray or hd-dvd?
<ScorpKing> ironfoot_495: google for vmxbuilder. somewhere in the docs there should be a way to start a vm
<ffm_> I can't log in as my normal login, and I can fix it by a reboot, but the issue reoccurs whenever I leave my computer on all day logged off. I'm logged in on a temp account. Gnome-session halts,b ut does not crash after the first debug message, SESSION or something.
<Jack_Sparrow> sykopomp,   ONly the gnome and personal settings, not back to full fresh install
<ironfoot_495> ScorpKing: I want to install win2k no key under my ubuntu
<s-h-a-k-a> ompaul, : I'll give you the error in a sec
<testic> I am back again, with the same CD eject problem; Ubuntu simply will not eject the CD, I have just rebooted and removed the CD that was in, now I want to insert another, but cannot. any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> sykopomp,  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ironfoot_495> I need a .vmx file first?
<sykopomp> thank you :(
<ffm_> Rebooting is usualy a bad thing, so is there a way to fix it with out rebooting? I've tried restarting the GDM service.
<ironfoot_495> ScorpKing: OK!
<ScorpKing> ironfoot_495: yes. google running windows in vmware
<s-h-a-k-a> ompaul, : "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9755
<Alan_M> testic, does your cd drive have a "pinhole" type thing on the cd tray?
<testic> Alan_M yes it does, but I hope you are not about to suggest that I use that every time I wish to use a CD
<holyguyver> What do I type into the terminal to get apt-get tofinish it's tasks to get synaptic to work again?
<s-h-a-k-a> Nobody can help?
<Alan_M> Testic, only temporarily :)
<Yashy> Anyone having spontaneous reboots? The only thing that hits syslog is "1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart.".
<MasterMel> what is the replacement for powerDVD in ubuntu?
<ffm_> holyguyver, you can kill apt.
<ffm_> master_of_master, VLC
<tritium> !dvd | MasterMel
<ffm_> holyguyver, sudo killall apt-get
<testic> Alan_M, what would you suggest I do in the future?
<ubotu> MasterMel: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Yashy> This is Gutsy i386 on AMD64
<s-h-a-k-a> I've been trying to fix the problem for the past 2 hours with google, thought coming here would be a better option
<holyguyver> No that is not what I mean
<DragoneBlu> what can i do if i get "chroot: cannot run command `dpkg': No such file or directory" ?
<ffm_> Dragnslcr, when do you get it?
<Alan_M> testic, I would say order a new drive, sounds like the motors burned out....but..im just saying this from what I've seen in comments...im not sure I have been here for your whole conversation.
<holyguyver> No I mean whenever apt won't let you use it because it has unfinished tasks that it was killed in the middle of ding.
<s-h-a-k-a> ompaul, : Envy won't install either
<Starnestommy> DragoneBlu: you need the full path to the dpkg binary, which is usually /usr/bin/dpkg
<Alan_M> Does the drive make any noise when you press eject testic?
<testic> Alan_M, I am very sure the drive works, I was using it earlier in Windows, and when I rebooted I was able to eject it during the BIOS screen
<DragoneBlu> Starnestommy: same error
<ompaul> s-h-a-k-a, here is a clue you can't use envy and other methods it breaks stuff
<testic> Alan_M, no noises, no error messages displayed
<Alan_M> Oh, well...hmmmm
<DragoneBlu> i'm using live cd right now
<ffm_> holyguyver, idk, try I don't know.
<ompaul> !envy | s-h-a-k-a (you don't know what it has broken and nor do I)
<ubotu> s-h-a-k-a (you don't know what it has broken and nor do I): envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ffm_> holyguyver, oops.
<Alan_M> testic, im scratching my head on this one buddy, im at a loss here :(
<s-h-a-k-a> ompaul, : So what do I do?
<MasterMel> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<testic> Alan_M, me too, the drive worked just fine last time I booted into Ubuntu
<ffm_> !botabuse | MasterMel
<ompaul> s-h-a-k-a, restarting your install might be safer and then start with the binarydriver method -- i.e. restricted drivers from the off
<ubotu> MasterMel: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<s-h-a-k-a> ompaul: The first thing I did was with it
<s-h-a-k-a> My w-lan card setup fine with it
<Alan_M> Did you change any settins since the last time testic?
<holyguyver> Synaptic won't even show me any repository packages because of this problem
<ompaul> s-h-a-k-a, well trying to get to a "better" graphics place right now might not be for you
<testic> Alan_M, nothing at all
<Alan_M> wow...um.
<s-h-a-k-a> ompaul: Its not even about that, its just getting a somewhat normal resolution
<conformer> s-h-a-k-a, so is the problem with the driver? or something else?
<s-h-a-k-a> and refresh rate
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer: Just won't install
<Devourer> How do I make an ISO of a cd?
<monkey88> hi there
<Alan_M> some setting somewhere got messed up somehow, but...what...heh, im trying to think of everything and I cant..
<Alan_M> !iso | Devourer
<ubotu> Devourer: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<s-h-a-k-a> bah, fix one problem a new one comes up
<Alan_M> oops, wrong one..that was for mounting not making my bad :(
<renfrew> I'm getting an xml parsing error when I install certain packages, I've posted the 'apt-get install dia scribus'  output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59527/
<ompaul> !burn | Devourer
<ubotu> Devourer: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<monkey88> do you now where the irssi-scripts are? irssi.org says they are at ~/.irssi/scripts
<holyguyver> Here is the problem it is giving me E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room E: Error occurred while processing libjdic-bin (NewVersion1)E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Devourer> ompaul, will that take the CD in my drive and put a ISO of it somewhere like on my desktop?
<danand> holyguyver - have you run out of room on your filesystem? - do df -h to check
<ompaul> Devourer, it can
<conformer> s-h-a-k-a, have you tried the driver from the nvidia website?
<holyguyver> No I still have 40GBs free
<DaemonLee> Aight. I got a problem, I put in my wireless card in my ExpressCard slot (Belkin N1 ExpressCard), and it's recongized as a Atheros chipset, but won't be in my iwconfig list or even listed as a eth device.
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : yes give me an error when I try it from no x install
<s-h-a-k-a> tells me that something isn't compiled
<s-h-a-k-a> and it can't find it off the nvidia ftp
<holyguyver> danand I still have 40GBs free
<Parsec300> Jack_Sparrow, do you know how to make your own settings the default for all new users?
<danand> Devourer - you might also look at the use of dd and mkisofs tools
<alanmatoso> tem algum brasileiro que saiba que plugin posso baixar para mudar a interface do ubuntu?
<conformer> how about synaptic package manager, did you search there?
<Devourer> danand, alright.
<prince_jammys> !br | alanmatoso
<ubotu> alanmatoso: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Polishpaul> o/
<ramo68> hallo
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Search for the nvidia drivers
<alanmatoso> obrigado
<s-h-a-k-a> ?
<s-h-a-k-a> no, but let me try
<conformer> look for nvidia-glx-new
<holyguyver> Danand , so do you know how I can fix my problem?
<DaemonLee> Aight. I got a problem, I put in my wireless card in my ExpressCard slot (Belkin N1 ExpressCard), and it's recongized as a Atheros chipset, but won't be in my iwconfig list or even listed as a eth device.
<Alan_M> thanks ompaul, I was at a loss for commands there for a sec.
<Alan_M> heh
<jimcooncat> Parsec300: you copy your preferences (usually files and folders that start with a . in your home folder) to /etc/skel
<danand> holyguyver - sorry, i've kinda joined #ubuntu half way through the description of your problem. what exactly are you trying to do?
<holyguyver> I am trying to get apt/synaptic to start working again, right now it won't even show the repository packages list.
<danand> holyguyver - are you using synaptics or cli?
<holyguyver> I am using synaptic
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Seems to be installing
<s-h-a-k-a> if it works i owe you big time
<s-h-a-k-a> :p
<s-h-a-k-a> baj
<Polishpaul> DaemonLee: did you check in the upper right hand corner - click the network icon and make sure wireless is enabled?
<s-h-a-k-a> bah
<conformer> s-h-a-k-a, what happened
<holyguyver> I am also using the cammandline
<Fleck> modprobe iwl3945 says no such module
<Fleck> where is it? :)
<holyguyver> not at the same time
<DaemonLee> Polishpaul: I'm using WICD to interact with my onboard wifi, and it works fine.
<The_Machine> hey ppl - i have a hardware problem on a laptop
<danand> holyguyver - best bet is to shutdown synaptics and use cli exclusively - you get better error / debugging messages
<ScorpKing> holyguyver: you have to make sure /etc/apt/sources.list is correct and then run sudo apt-get update. that should fix it
<lamppost> join #c
<holyguyver> & in the terminal it is telling me thisE: Dynamic MMap ran out of room E: Error occurred while processing libjdic-bin (NewVersion1)E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer: E:/var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19 +2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also inpackage nvidia-xconfig
<holyguyver> I did that already & I showed you the error it gave me
<conformer> i had the same problem
<conformer> but i know how to fix it i think
<danand> holyguyver - what are you trying to do exactly - install package(s), upgrade??
<TrueNme> having trouble with ubuntu and dhcp cable connection on eth0 can some one help me
<conformer> if i remember right. i had to delete a file manually
<edju> I tried searching for it, but couldn't find it.  Possible to convert jpeg to pdf?
<holyguyver> trust me the list is correct
<holyguyver> I am just treying to get packages to show up
<s-h-a-k-a> ok
<The_Machine> nevermind, i just figured it out - critical temperature reached (92 C), shutting down
<The_Machine> heh
<zOrK> I cannot see the top menu from any window
<zOrK> on my ubuntu
<zOrK> not even resize a window
<Itaku> whats a program to connect to vnc servers?
<Jax> I need help with a minor screen resolution problem.  When my PC is loading Ubuntu, for some strange reason, it makes the screen appear stretched to where I can scroll it horizontally.  How do I fix this so it doesn't stretch anymore?
<danand> holyguyver - show up?? you mean your trying to install a package and it isn't being found?
<holyguyver> no that is not what I am saying
<holyguyver> I am saying synaptic refuses to even show the lists of packages avalable.
<holyguyver> I am not trying to install anything
<peleg> In ryhtembox, I have annoying pauses between tracks of an album. Do you also have this problem? do you know about a solution?
<danand> holyguyver - ok...run sudo apt-get update and see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> zOrK, compiz --replace or emerald --replace
<frojnd> hello there
<Odd-rationale> peleg: Enable crossfading and set it to zero secs.
<kjoz> Hey Guys, is there anyway to change the refresh rate.. Its killing my eyes lately and all i have is 50Hhz
<holyguyver> I already did & I already gave you the error message it gives me
<frojnd> how can I check what network iterfaces are up ?
<DaemonLee> Aight. I got a problem, I put in my wireless card in my ExpressCard slot (Belkin N1 ExpressCard), and it's recongized as a Atheros chipset, but won't be in my iwconfig list or even listed as a eth device.  My current broadcom wireless works perfectly. Help?
<Fleck> !find ipw3945
<ubotu> No packages matching 'ipw3945' could be found
<Fleck> !tell ipw3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell ipw3945 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fleck> !ipw3945
<zOrK> Jack_Sparrow seems to be working now, how can I set it by default?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> where can i get more themes?
<Odd-rationale> peleg: Edit -> Pref -> PLayback
<holyguyver> It is telling me  E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room E: Error occurred while processing libjdic-bin (NewVersion1)E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<zOrK> Jack_Sparrow  works now but I cannot move anything
<Jack_Sparrow> zOrK, It sometimes will get messed up when playing with settings and commands... just remember that line
<crdlb> kjoz: nvidia?
<zOrK> ok
<conformer> s-h-a-k-a, probably the best way is to do "sudo mv /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig /path/to/desktop or something/
<peleg> Odd-rationale: where do you have this option? I don't think I have it.
<Parsec300> I've tried to move the foldrers to /etc/skel and created a new user. Still no effect. Only some error messages/
<kjoz> crdlb: Yes Sir, used Envy to install them
<Odd-rationale> peleg: Edit -> Pref -> PLayback
<danand> !themes > itaku
<ScorpKing> holyguyver: /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin & /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin might be broken. you can try to remove then and update again.
<crdlb> kjoz: run: nvidia-settings -q RefreshRate
<conformer> s-h-a-k-a, but if you already deleated it, it should be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, Is this a real hd install or some wubi virtual thing
<testic> Alan_M, "sudo hdparm -w /dev/hdb"  has enabled me to open my CD drive, but being a noob I dont know what I have done :)
<peleg> in edit->pref I have only three tabs: general / library / podcasts
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Done
<holyguyver> It is a real hardrive install
<Jack_Sparrow> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> peleg: What version of rhythmbox?
<conformer> did you install the new one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kjoz> crdlb: kk ran it, has some info
<crdlb> kjoz: what refresh rate does it say?
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, That was just a thought
<peleg> Odd-rationale: 0.10
<peleg> Odd-rationale: 0.10.0
<frojnd> anyone here ??
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Oh I must install the nvidia-glx-new?
<kjoz> 60.13
<kjoz> crdlb: 60.13
<frojnd> how can I check what's wrong with my wifi/lan card I only need my LAN card to work..
<Odd-rationale> peleg: You need to upgrade to 0.11.2. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<holyguyver> Thank you Sparrow that was what I asked for wuenever I first came in here :p
<crdlb> kjoz: that's your real refresh rate
<conformer> we deleted that file so you could install the nvidia-glx-new
<peleg> Odd-rationale: 7.04
<crdlb> nvidia misreports it to X
<kjoz> crdlb: can i change it? My eyes are killing me
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, Sorry I was finishing lunch and watching tv.. got to it when I saw it
<s-h-a-k-a> ok
<crdlb> kjoz: is it a CRT?
<Y-Town> Anyone gotten the sound to work with the dell port replicator yet?  I know know about the work around of enabling iec958..
<ubunt1> Hello :)
<s-h-a-k-a> so, my w-lan stopped working had to fix that, was a bit distracted
<testic> grrr, how do I get Ubuntu to stop beeping with the system speaker?
<kjoz> crdlb: CRT?
<kjoz> crdlb: its a Dell Inspiron 1720
<conformer> alright
<Odd-rationale> peleg: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) will have the Rhythmbox 0.11.2. Or you could wait a month and upgrade to hardy...
<crdlb> kjoz: LCD screens do not refresh
<crdlb> so they don't flicker at all
<danand> testic - system -> preferences -> sound then system beep tab and uncheck "enable system beep"
<cerberus> hello , how can i make complete removal of package from my system via terminal ? (without leftovers .. such folders etc...)
<kjoz> crdlb: any recommendations ? Sometimes even look at the monitor
<peleg> Odd-rationale: can't I install the new rhytmbox on the old ubuntu?
<pike_> testic: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<peleg> I am quite afraid to upgrade to 7.10
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : same error
<ubunt1> How can I recreate the fstab-file AUTOMATICly?  I removed a CDROM und install a Harddisk, but gparted dont start because there are wrong lines in fstab...  :(
<conformer> says it cant replace the file?
<danand> cerberus - sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Cpudan80> why are afraid to update peleg ?
<frojnd> oh c'mon, where is saved configuration data for network settings ? I need path.
<Devourer> How do I unmount a CD drive?
<crdlb> kjoz: whatever the problem is, it's not the refresh rate
<Odd-rationale> peleg: I don't know. Just wait and upgrade to 8.04 it is a LTS and so should rock!
<Cpudan80> Devourer: depends on where it mounted
<earthling> after using vmware (and closing it), my system has become comparitively slow. nautilus is behaving wierd... how do i restart nautilus?
<Devourer> Cpudan80, what do you mean?
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Yeah, the nvidia won't delete
<s-h-a-k-a> its got a mini lock sign on it
<Cpudan80> Devourer: you have to know where the CD is mounted
<pike_> testic: if that works then type: sudo echo "blacklist pcspkr" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<conformer> thats easy to get around
<peleg> Cpudan80: I don't know. I have a DELL laptop, and it comes with 7.04; I am not sure that the laptop will know how to work with the newer version. now everything works fine...
<Odd-rationale> peleg: Once you have 8.04 LTS, you won't need to upgrade for another 2 years.
<acfrazier> Can anyone help me get dual monitors set up? I'm really annoyed that the same image is on both screens..
<Cpudan80> Devourer: umount /media/cdrom0
<TDT> Hello all.  I recently downloaded and installed Ubuntu 7 server in vmware, but am finding that the text, all the text, is in all caps.  Is anyone familiar with that sorta issue and why it's doing that?
<Cpudan80> Devourer: sudo that
<danand> Devourer - if you can see the icon for the cd on the desktop - use rclick and select unmount from the menu
<Lamego> frohike, /etc/network/interfaces
<Lamego> Devourer, umount /media/cdrom (or whatever is your cdrom mount path)
<Cpudan80> peleg: It should work ok
<Devourer> danand, the unmount option didn't appear.
<Lamego> peleg, you can use the livecd to test drive
<conformer> use this code in a terminal: "sudo mv /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig /path/to/desktop or something/"
<Cpudan80> ahh Lamego beat me to it
<peleg> Cpudan80: ok. how long is it? can I do it while chatting here, or is it really an installation?
<conformer> that way you can have it as a backup in case something goes wrong
<xuxa-olpc> I made a new computer for my sister and Ubuntu now freezes very early in the boot process (right at the beginning of the task bar).  Is there any way to get more info about what's going on? Alt-F1 gives only, "Starting up... Loading, please wait..."
<Cpudan80> if you actually install it it'll take like an hour
<Cpudan80> If you just run the live CD - it wont take long peleg
<cpk1> !ath5k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath5k - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<solexious> [q] What command can i use to show remaining space on drives?
<danand> Devourer - look in your /etc/fstab file to see what device name and mount point your cdrom drive uses
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Says not such file or directory
<Lamego> soldats, df
<xuxa-olpc> solexious: I always use df -h
<conformer> what did you type in exactly
<ubunt1> How can I recreate the fstab-file AUTOMATICly?  I removed a CDROM und install a Harddisk, but gparted dont start because there are wrong lines in fstab...  :(
<s-h-a-k-a> I have it on my desltop
<DaemonLee> Aight. I got a problem, I put in my wireless card in my ExpressCard slot (Belkin N1 ExpressCard), and it's recongized as a Atheros chipset, but won't be in my iwconfig list or even listed as a eth device.  My current broadcom wireless works perfectly. Help?
<solexious> t
<solexious> ty
<holyguyver> Now it is giving me this error message W: Couldn't stat source package list Packages /var/lib/apt/lists/ - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Devourer> danand, can I do df -h?
<peleg> Cpudan80: I don't think I want live CD. I will wait for a better time and install the newer version
<peleg> thanks.
<s-h-a-k-a> sudo mv /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig /home/dylan/Desktop
<danand> Devourer  -  yes thats easier :)
<frojnd> I have a problem, that I can't get my feisty up to the wild wild west > internet! Where is located config file for network settings such as IP, getway... ??
<earthling> command to restart nautilus?????
<s-h-a-k-a> its not in the dir
<s-h-a-k-a> its wierd
<Lamego> ubunt1, there is no way to automatically generate it, it has to be done manually
<erUSUL> frojnd: system>Admin>Net
<Jack_Sparrow> earthling, go to terminal - cli and type nautilus
<conformer> so the nvidia-xconfig file isn't in the usr/bin/ folder?
<peleg> in the meanwhile, maybe one of you recommend a different music player? what do you say about banshee?
<ubunt1> Lamego, OK, that not a good answer for me... :(   :(
<danand> frojnd - /etc/network/interfaces
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Doesn't seem so, but package manager claims it is
<andy_> does anyone know how to use firefox 3 beta?
<cpk1> madwifi is in restricted modules?
<Lamego> s-h-a-k-a, you should be moving binaries from usr/bin to your desktop
<Lamego> not
<TDT> Does anyone have an idea about why the font in terminal would show up as all caps, both lower and upper case appear the same, yet if typing all upper case the commands can't be found (as expected)
<testic> pike_, will changes to the blacklist take effect after reboot? or is there a way to do it straight away?
<Lamego> ubunt1, that is the only answer, you will need to fix your fstab manually
<TrueNme> not able to get online with ubuntu fresh install on cable modem and linksys router
<erUSUL> andy_: there are packages on backports
<frojnd> danand: thanx
<andy_> TDT, that is rather technical
<danand> frojnd - np
<TrueNme> can some one please help me
<Lamego> you can use "blkdi" gor the names/uids, required
<s-h-a-k-a> Lamego: Why?
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow Now it is giving me this error message W: Couldn't stat source package list Packages /var/lib/apt/lists/ - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<core_> Has anyone used the Nvidia 9600 with ubuntu?
<conformer> thats lame. double check it just to be sure. and i guess just try the install again if it isn't
<conformer> in the folde
<earthling> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<conformer> r
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, What started all of this.. trying to install something from source
<Lamego> s-h-a-k-a, because binaries files are not expected to be moved, they belong to packages
<mrpockets> when does Ubuntu use the swpa memory?
<TDT> andy_: I'm not exactly sure what you mean.  Granted the question is a tiny bit vague, but I'm not sure how much more elaboration I can give :)
<holyguyver> no
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer: I did a minisearch
<s-h-a-k-a> I'll reboot
<holyguyver> I don't know what started it
<danand> holyguyver - now try sudo apt-get update
<conformer> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> earthling, dont remember what about.. but ok.. great
<TDT> andy_: Well, interesting enough I just restarted and it is now normal..which, oh well..weird, yeah, but not worth worrying about.
<Lamego> mrpockets, when required, according to the Linux kernel memory managment
<holyguyver> I already did that danand that is how I got this message
<andy_> TDT, i just noticed your line about caps, i found it pretty open as a quesiton, that's all
<danand> holyguyver - have you tried it after using the fix Jack_Sparrow gave you ?
<holyguyver> yes
<holyguyver> that is how I got this message
<s-h-a-k-a> Lamego: You got any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<s-h-a-k-a> why nvidia-glx-new won't install
<earthling> Jack_Sparrow: restarting nautilus!! any waya the thing is that my window managers are not opening wne i select them from menu. restartingnautilus isnt helping
<Lamego> s-h-a-k-a, i didn't read your initial problem
<core_> Nvidia 9600 GT OC hasn't released drivers for linux yet, which drivers should I use in the mean time?
<SpookyET> Is there a 3rd party ports/portage like system for ubuntu which allows you easily to recreate ubuntu packages with different configure flags?
<frojnd> danand: ok I've edited it, but when I try to ping I get a message: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<s-h-a-k-a> Nvidia-glx-new won't install for restricted drivers
<s-h-a-k-a> my graphics card is a 8600GT
<frojnd> or anyone else, wjen I try to ping, I get this message: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted.. what could be wrong ?
<pike_> testic: the modprobe is straight away
<Lamego> SpookyET, no
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, I am sorry I did not understand you, what is it that you want me to pastbin?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthling, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/        may be a way out if you dont get it fixed
<s-h-a-k-a> the the problem in a nut shell Lamego
<s-h-a-k-a> :p
<pike_> testic: the blacklist is just for reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, if you run that it will give you a link.. for me to see your sources list
<danand> holyguyver - do you see any files in /var/lib/apt/lists ??
<andy_> i just loaded my os, 8.04.  it has firefox 3 as the browser but i can't use firefox3, and 2 is not in my packages, any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> andy_, wrong room...  try #Ubuntu+1
<Lamego> andy_, 8.04 was not published yet, try #ubuntu+1
<earthling> Jack_Sparrow: will try.. thanks.. got the prob after playing with vmware... hope i dont end up restarting my system whenever i use vmware
<conformer> andy_, what do you mean you cant use firefox3?
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer: Same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> earthling, I dont use any vm anything.. good luck with all of that
<andy_> it's freakin' crazy, i dunno how it works
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer: No way of removing it "officially"
<andy_> i have 2 sides, file and edit, i don't know how that works
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | andy_
<ubotu> andy_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<conformer> so it is removed? or it isn't?
<earthling> Jack_Sparrow:  : ). thanks any way!!!
<DaemonLee> Aight. I got a problem, I put in my wireless card in my ExpressCard slot (Belkin N1 ExpressCard), and it's recongized as a Atheros chipset, but won't be in my iwconfig list or even listed as a eth device.  My current broadcom wireless works perfectly. Help?
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<danand> holyguyver - if you cant install the pastebinit package then just pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and tell us the link
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Apparenlty it is
<s-h-a-k-a> isn't*
<conformer> but you can't see it in the folder>
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow whenewver I put in that pastbinit thing you asked me to it gave me the same error that Posted earlier
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : I know, but says that it is trying to overwrite it
<s-h-a-k-a> don't ask me
<s-h-a-k-a> but it isn't there
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, That actually tells us someting as well
<s-h-a-k-a> doing a complete removal conformer
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and manually paste it
<killown> high-freq, how do I to install gnome 2.22 on ubuntu gustsy?
<danand> holyguyver - thats because your asking apt to install a package that makes paste binning easy - just pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list file manually
<conformer> of nvidia-glx-new?
<placker> long live nix
<Lamego> killown, you don't
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Nvidia-xconfig
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : It worked
<s-h-a-k-a> it installed
<conformer> nice
<holyguyver> Danand how many times do I have to tell you I am not installing anything, I am not trying to instyall anything
<kestir> what is the command to unrar files to a specific directory?
<conformer> so does it work though?
<Gatton> killown, in one month you can do a dist-upgrade and have 2.22 and it'll be MUCH easier than trying to build it yourself :-)
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Yes, needs a reboot according to restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and manually paste your sources list to the pastebin.. that line I gave would install a program.. if it had worked
<conformer> ok thats normal
<killown> Gatton, ty
<s-h-a-k-a> will have to see when ubuntu boots up, but I'm hopeful
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, <3, thanks for all your help
<conformer> no problem
<conformer> let me know if it doesn't work for some reason
<s-h-a-k-a> will know in a few mins
<conformer> k coo
<conformer> l
<s-h-a-k-a> getting through grub takes a long time for some reason
<danand> holyguyver - the command Jack_Sparrow gave you was to install a package called pastebinit. Jack was trying to use that package to see your /etc/apt/sources.list file. That is the reason that command Jack gave you gave you the same error. All you needed to do was to manually paste bin the contents of that file as I said before
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Should I reinstall nvidia-xconfig?
<kestir> what is the command to unrar files to a specific directory?
<conformer> maybe. is it working?
<s-h-a-k-a> yes
<TrustNoOne> i am using audacity to edit mp3 files, i try to compile and it says i need libmp3lame.so.0 to do this, so i am trying to install lame, but when i do "make" it says no targets specified and nomakefile found?
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow is there any way I can say something privet to you in here without others seeing?
<s-h-a-k-a> well the resolution is good
<Gatton> kestir, i don't have a rar file to test it with but can you not just do   unrar filename.rar /some/path ?
<conformer> thats good
<conformer> what about compiz effects. are those working?
<s-h-a-k-a> how will I know?
<Chousuke> TrustNoOne: why are you compiling it?
<conformer> do you have compix installed?
<conformer> you dont need it. but its awesome
<s-h-a-k-a> nah, something I'd like to do though
<TrustNoOne> Chousuke, thats what it says in INSTALL file, to ./configure, make, makeinstall (its a tarball)
<s-h-a-k-a> hmmm can't go higher than 1024x768 and 50hz
<s-h-a-k-a> thats wierd
<kestir> Gatton: yes...but I'm trying to set a cronjob and they keep getting extracted to my home directory
<Chousuke> TrustNoOne: no, I mean, why are you installing it from a tarball? sudo aptitude install audacity
<conformer> what does your hardware driver thing say, does it say the card is enabled?
<damaltor> d
<TrustNoOne> Chousuke, audacity is installed, but libmp3lame.so.0 is not, so i cant compile MP3 files using audacity
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : its enabled, told me when it booted up
<s-h-a-k-a> and I can see its enabled
<Chousuke> TrustNoOne: install liblame then
<s-h-a-k-a> I think I need to put xconfig back
<TrustNoOne> Chousuke, i am trying to install lame but i follow INSTALL file and its not working which is why im asking for help
<damaltor> hello everybody! did anyone here ever work with lcd4linux? everything works, i just want a few hints... thanks
<s2a> i have adobe premiere pro cs3 and wine 0.9.56 and i did the extraction process it suggested then running the .exe says "This software cannot be installed because JScript is not properly registered. Please repair JScript and then restart the installer."
<conformer> you could try reinstalling the nvidia-xconfig, and if it messes something up, you could just remove it like last time
<s-h-a-k-a> yeah
<Chousuke> TrustNoOne: you just need to aptitude install liblame-dev
<s-h-a-k-a> I mean its not a big problem at its current resolution is would prefer a better resolutin
<Lamego> TrueNme, lame is available on the ubuntu repositories
<s2a> how would i go about installing my software?
<Chousuke> TrustNoOne: or maybe liblame0 will work
<Chousuke> TrustNoOne: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Audacity
<conformer> thats understandable
<coriander> I'm thinking about getting an 8800GT video card, but I see posts in the forums that people are having trouble with it.  Does anyone have experience with this card?
<Lamego> s2a, try #wine, this is not the right channel for your question
<conformer> its a good idea to get everything working anyways
<s2a> Lamego, k, thx
<s-h-a-k-a> yeah
<s-h-a-k-a> lol
<Gatton> !tracker
<s-h-a-k-a> now thats getting an error
<s-h-a-k-a> lol
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<s-h-a-k-a> oh well
<conformer> whats the error
<s-h-a-k-a> xconfig already exists
<s-h-a-k-a> so I'm not touching it
<s-h-a-k-a> :p
<ahmed> hi, i have problem getting postfix to start on ubuntu, can anyone help please ?
<TrueNme> any one here have network klnowledge with ubuntu
<s-h-a-k-a> I think its accually a monitor problem
<Lamego> ahmed, what is the error ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | TrueNme
<ubotu> TrueNme: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<triorieel> With an Nvidia card, what is the best way to use the tv-out function? (I find a second x server makes the first one sluggish - I think this might be due to compiz)
<s-h-a-k-a> wtf
<conformer> go to the application tab and see if you can change the settings in nvidia x server settings
<s-h-a-k-a> Ubuntu just froze
<conformer> really?
<JakeKonkers> how do I change the date of my ubuntu computer through the command line?
<s-h-a-k-a> change the monitor to a 1248x1024 monitor
<TrueNme> cant get online no lights on router ubuntu says eth0
<s-h-a-k-a> change the reoslutin and it froze
<turtle_> i'm unable to log in as root, at the login in screen i get this message: "The system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen"
<damaltor> hello everybody! did anyone here ever work with lcd4linux? everything works, i just want a few hints... thanks
<ahmed> Lamego, i get no error, i start postfix and it says [OK] when i check i find it not running, i start it again it says [OK]
<frojnd> hello there, I try to play a file from another computer and I get this error message: No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes. What do I need to install for amarok to play this ?
<conformer> thats lame
<Chousuke> turtle_: the system is working as it should
<nickrud> coriander: for gutsy you'd have to install the driver off of nvidia's site; hardy has that driver as a package
<s-h-a-k-a> will try that again
<Chousuke> turtle_: use sudo
<triorieel> turtle_: Thats because by default you can't do that
<Lamego> JakeKonkers, man date, sudo date --set=STRING
<triorieel> turtle_: its an option you can change when you login with your first user
<Alan_M> !root | turtle_
<ubotu> turtle_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lamego> ahmed, have you checked the logs already ?
<ahmed> Lamego, where i can find them ?
<Lamego> /var/log/mail.*
<JakeKonkers> Lamego: does ubuntu have a graphical system utility to do system configurations through ncurses?
<Lamego> JakeKonkers, no
<TrueNme> can someone help me get a connection to the internet via cable modem and linksys router
<triorieel> TrueNme: Plug cable modem into wan port.  plug computer into lan port.  and use the web browser to goto the default gateway address
<ahmed> Lamego, Mar 14 00:06:35 backup-server postfix/master[7591]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 20: bad transport type: content_filter=
<TrueNme> i have on windows and it works fine
<lamppost> TrueNme: you do the plugging with cat5 ethernet cables
<ditoa> anyone here know c++?
<TrueNme> ubuntu dont even give me lights on my router
<lamppost> it should work fine on linux
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Where do I find the xconfig app?
<Chousuke> ditoa: this is not really a channel for C++, but if it's quick go ahead and ask
<conformer> under system tools
<triorieel> TrueNme: Then I would think its a network driver issue
<ditoa> nah its cool, should really pop to #c++
<s-h-a-k-a> I don't have system tools
<triorieel> TrueNme: Are you running desktop or server?
<s-h-a-k-a> not in my application bar
<Lamego> ahmed, your config is broken
<amenado> TrueNme-> can you ping?
<TrueNme> desktop
<conformer> craps
<TrueNme> no
<conformer> l;et me think
<TrueNme> i cant do anything network related
<amenado> !who | TrueNme
<ubotu> TrueNme: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xb3rt> What can i do to get rid of the lag my screens have when they load and unload
<s-h-a-k-a> Just added it though
<triorieel> TrueNme: I'm going to guess its because Ubuntu didn't load the network card driver for whatever reason (doesn't have it, not supported, some other error)
<espham> does anyone know where I can find a video driver for Thinkpad R51?
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer: You can add it by right clicking a few places
<s-h-a-k-a> :p
<TrueNme> °~° triorieel °~° ok how do i download it and install it on linux
<s-h-a-k-a> but xconfig isn't there
<loudnlownoma> Anyone here that can help with install problems?  Installing Gutsy on a laptop previously running Feisty and having trouble starting after install...
<coriander> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lamego> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<conformer> hang on a sec
<triorieel> TrueNme: I honestly don't know...I myself would scrounge around on the net to see if that nic is supported or throw another nic in the machine
<ahmed> Lamego, i commented this line, still getting other error
<Striking7> Anyone know a command to tell me info about a parent process?
<ahmed> Lamego,  fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 84: field "private": bad value: "2"
<Striking7> Like, I'd like to know about the bash session that I am running commands from
<amenado> TrueNme->  ifconfig ;  does it show the interface up?
<ahmed> Lamego, line 84 is empty :S
<TrueNme> °~° triorieel °~° ok once i get the driver how do i install it ?
<Lamego> ahmed, if you are not very familiar with postfix configs, just use the plain config, and dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Striking7> like whether it's /bin/bash, /usr/bin/bash, etc
<TrueNme> °~° amenado °~° if i use eth0 yes
<triorieel> TrueNme: Chances are, if its a popular nic...its supported.  And the install directions for the driver should come with it
<conformer> huh, i dont even have xconfig installed apparently
<conformer> i was looking at something else i guess
<amenado> TrueNme-> you have more than one interface? can you please paste in pastebin your ifconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<loudnlownoma> Installing Gutsy on a laptop previously running Feisty and having trouble starting after install...  It gives an error about locating a bridge, then just sits at a blank screen.  Does this with Ubuntu and Kubuntu.  Any ideas?
<s-h-a-k-a> yeah lol
<triorieel> TrueNme: anything more then that, and you will have to ask someone else for assistance
<conformer> but i have the nvidia-xconfig file in my /usr/bin/ wtf?
<TrueNme> °~° amenado °~° its not on this machine so i cant paste it
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : You will
<CorruptTerrorist> since this is a more ubuntu-related issue, i cannot access apache via firefox... it just says it can't estanlish a connection
<s-h-a-k-a> it comes with nvidia-gtx-new
<Some_Person> Has anyone ever sued BasiliskII?
<espham> anyone here that knows where I can find video driver for Thinkpad R51?
<s-h-a-k-a> that is what was causing the problems
<amenado> TrueNme-> do not give that as an excuse, you can certainly copy it manually...and you have internet access..
<s-h-a-k-a> remember?
<conformer> yeah
<conformer> ok, so the problem now is that you cant change the screen rez right?
<CorruptTerrorist> is this by any chance an 8800gt?
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Done
<ahmed> Lamego, did that, still getting that error : fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 84: field "private": bad value: "2"
<conformer> whats done
<s-h-a-k-a> I just have a real low refresh rate
<s-h-a-k-a> at 50hz
<s-h-a-k-a> I'm on 1248x1024 now
<Some_Person> Has anyone ever sued BasiliskII?
<s-h-a-k-a> just @ 50hz
<Lamego> ahmed, apt-get remove --purge postfix
<s-h-a-k-a> it should do 80hz
<s-h-a-k-a> 85hz*
<Lamego> and reinstall it
<acfrazier> Can you guys help me get dual monitors set up, I tried the methods on the forums to no avail.
<CorruptTerrorist> i need some help here since this is a more ubuntu-related issue, i cannot access apache via firefox... it just says it can't estanlish a connection
<conformer> thats about what im at
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person, Offtopic.. this room is for support only
<conformer> actually im at 60hz right now
<Lamego> CorruptTerrorist, how did you install apache ?
<cge> Some_Person: I expect you mean used, right?
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> is the apache on a different machine from the firefox?
<triorieel> s-h-a-k-a: I find ubuntu likes to report my monitor doing 50hz as well, when my montior says its doing 60 (lcd)
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, nope, same pc
<CorruptTerrorist> *box
<s-h-a-k-a> triorieel, : I'm on a 19" crt
<TrueNme> °~° amenado °~° what do you want me to copy in here ?
<s-h-a-k-a> so I notice low refresh rate
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> is the apache server running? how did you verify?
<Some_Person> cge: yes
<amenado> TrueNme-> you have more than one interface? can you please paste in pastebin your ifconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Fixed it though
<cge> jack-desktop: How do you know he's not asking for support?
<s-h-a-k-a> its on 85hz now
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, by turning on my computer as usual, and trying to browse to localhost
<s-h-a-k-a> change the monitor to a 1600x1200
<triorieel> s-h-a-k-a: you can always blink your eyes to perfectly match the refresh rate...then you shouldn't notice a problem :P
<s-h-a-k-a> and put a lowe resolution
<s-h-a-k-a> :p
<cge> err, Jack_Sparrow : How do yo know he's not asking for support?
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: And yes, I am asking for support with Ethernet on that program... the ethernet driver doesn't want to compile
<s-h-a-k-a> well my monitor is reporting a 85hz refresh rate now
<s-h-a-k-a> now I need to install compiz
<TrueNme> °~° amenado °~° no i have one network card in that machine and i dont know what the rest of thatstuff is you just asked me for ?
<conformer> awesome. so everythings working now?
<JakeKonkers> how can I tell which ubuntu I am running
<s-h-a-k-a> yes
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> what is the meaning of computer as usual?  i asked if apache is running? how did you verify?
<conformer> sweet
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : needs a big thank you
<s-h-a-k-a> :p
<Starnestommy> JakeKonkers: run lsb_release -a in a terminal
<conformer> no problem
<cge> Some_Person: It isn't in the repositories?
<amenado> TrueNme-> you can type that on a command line
<derdui_> Good evening@all dies anybody know, how to install the german ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu, without delete the old system?
<Jack_Sparrow> cge, I figured if he MEANT used he would have corrected before pasting a second time
<Some_Person> cge: BasiliskII itself is, but not the sheep_net ethernet driver it needs to use ethernet
<s-h-a-k-a> first time I've ever had Ubuntu working 100% on my main desktop
<cge> Jack_Sparrow: ah
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, how can i?
<cge> Some_Person: I see.
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: i just hit up arrow and hit enter, didn't notice the typo
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : According to synaptic compiz is already installed lol
<JakeKonkers> Starnestommy: I don't have that command
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> am not sure you are ready to run server services, can you kindly read up some tutorial on apache
<conformer> thats cool
<s-h-a-k-a> well I have some special effects
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, private server for testing scripts
<conformer> the cube is awesome
<s-h-a-k-a> how do you do the cube?
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> it does not matter, please read a tutorial on apache
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person, np
<DaemonLee> Aight. I got a problem, I put in my wireless card in my ExpressCard slot (Belkin N1 ExpressCard), and it's recongized as a Atheros chipset, but won't be in my iwconfig list or even listed as a eth device.  My current broadcom wireless works perfectly. Help?
<Some_Person> cge: the driver is included in mol-source (in repositories) but it is only for powerpc
<cge> Some_Person: I'm looking into it.
<Jack_Sparrow> s-h-a-k-a,  /join #Compiz  they have a factoid on it.. just make sure ccsm is installed
<conformer> first you have to go to general options in the compiz config settings manager
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Don't have that
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<JakeKonkers> I just ran lsb_release -a and it spits out "Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 (etch)"... does this mean I'm not running ubuntu?
<s-h-a-k-a> oh right
<Some_Person> cge, Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> JakeKonkers, correct
<azuki> s-h-a-k-a: after that just settings
<triorieel> To anyone or everyone: What is the best way to utilize tv-out on an nvidia card (using compiz if it matters)
<s-h-a-k-a> looking for the install for it
<espham> anyone who knows about a video driver for Thinkpad R51?
<conformer> itll come up if you just search for compiz
<azuki> I love the cube..
<Striking7> how can I get the full command given to execute a process?
<xb3rt> is their an apt-get for beryl
<Striking7> Like, if the process id is 3000, how do I figure out the exact command line that ran it?
<amenado> Striking do you know the pid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<CorruptTerrorist> doh... left out a #
<Striking7> amenado, yes
<cge> Some_Person: Could you post the error in #flood?
<s-h-a-k-a> ok its installed
<s-h-a-k-a> where do I find it though
<amenado> Striking7-> see if you can cat  /proc/pid/cmdline
<Some_Person> cge: i'll put it on ubuntu pastebin
<s-h-a-k-a> or do I need a reboot?
<cge> Some_Person: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> system ..pull down menu
<Striking7> amendao: will do.  Thanks
<conformer> should be in system->prefences
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is the Ubuntu DVD a LiveDVD or Install Only?
<conformer> advanced desktop effects settings
<conformer> or something like that
<s-h-a-k-a> aaah right
<Some_Person> cge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59534/
<Jack_Sparrow> Tailsfan, both
<conformer> before the cube will work, you have to change the horizontal virtual size of you desktop to 4
<Tailsfan> OK, because I'm downloading to now
<Tailsfan> it*
<manatatas> does anybody know any good php ide for ubuntu? thx
<cge> Some_Person: It seems like you don't have the linux headers installed correctly.
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer: Where do I find that from?
<conformer> in the general settings
<conformer> at the top
<Some_Person> cge: i don't? what package should i install?
<conformer> and then its in the desktop sixe tab
<ahmed> Lamego, reinstalled postfix
<Magrabi> #linuxac
<CorruptTerrorist> ok... i have a question... is it possible for 2 or 3 #'s to magically remove themselves from a file
<ahmed> Lamego, it is now working, but can't get users to login from another machine, dovecot problem ?
<cge> CorruptTerrorist: What do you mean?
<espham> how do I mount my external HD?
<pike_> !mount > espham
<imaginativeone> can someone help with VirtualBox?
<CorruptTerrorist> as in i just realised what my problem was... a file which i have not modified lost 2 #'s in it
<s-h-a-k-a> now to install wine
<Lamego> login to postfix, you mean, send mails via postfix ?
<s-h-a-k-a> and need to install xchat
<ahmed> Lamego, i mean when i setup a user account in outlook in other machine, can't login
<pike_> espham: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Enron> hi
<TrueNme> °~° amenado °~° eth0 inet addr; 169.254.5.29 Bcast:169.254.255.255 mask:255.255.0.0
<Lamego> ahmed, postfix has nothing to do with outlook accounts, at least the last time I have checked it :)
<conformer> so you got the effects working s-h-a-k-a? sweet
<espham> pike_: disks is not at system administration
<Enron> i'm trying to setup awstats with apache2 on ubuntu, using this guide http://www.mneylon.com/blog/archives/2005/08/03/configuring-awstats-with-apache-2-on-ubuntu/ but I get an error about AllowOverride when I start the apache2 service
<amenado> TrueNme-> are you using a static or dhcp address? can you elaborate on what your network looks like?
<s-h-a-k-a> conformer, : Yep
<cge> Some_Person: Hmmm... I think this is actually more complicated. It looks like it's actually old enough that it's looking for headers in the wrong places.
<conformer> awesome
<Some_Person> cge: o... k...
<Some_Person> cge: what can i do about that?
<Luke> does anyone know how to do a remote copy with lftp?
<pike_> espham: usb? unplug then replug then type dmesg | tail and if you see like a sda1 or sdb1 or sdc1 etc then thats what you need to mount /dev/sdc1.
<Lamego> Luke, just as with any other ftp client, get/put
<TrueNme> °~° amenado °~° yeah cable modem linksys router windows machine im on now and a ubuntu/xp pro dual boot machine both hooked up with cat5 ethernet cable
<cge> Some_Person: I'm not sure, unfortunately. You're using a copy you've downloaded, not the copy in mol-source, right?
<pike_> espham: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbFlashDrives
<Some_Person> cge: correct
<shaka> lol
<TrustNoOne> audacity works for me, except for the fact when i try to play songs, nothing happens, like i see it playing, but i hear nothing... any ideas?
<Karsyth> can anyone help me with removing EVERYTHING associated with wine?
<Some_Person> cge: i got it from the BasiliskII website
<s-h-a-k-a> I'll close this one and come on the other one
<Luke> Lamego: afaik, get and put dont remote copy, they do a remote-local copy
<Karsyth> ive un-installed and there are still folders, there is also nothing in synaptic
<Luke> Lamego: i want to copy files on the remote server to the remote server
<cge> Some_Person: The one in mol-source might be better
<Lamego> Luke, there is no such thing as "remote copy" on FTP, at least, not on the standard FTP protocol
<conformer> aight
<gbz> how do you use apt-get install if you do not know the exact name of a package to install ? ie want to install libungif but no package of that exact name.... ?
<Luke> Lamego: you can move files though... why not have copy as well?
<Some_Person> cge: well, i can't install the mol-source package, its only for powerpc
<cge> Some_Person: oh, right
<Lamego> Luke, you can rename, which is equivalent to move, there is no server side copy operation on FTP
<s-h-a-k-a> I'll be back in a sec
<TrueNme> °~° amenado °~° i know the info in the ip routing table is wrong but i dont know how to change it
<cge> Some_Person: And you're not using the CVS version?
<acfrazier> Nobody can help with dual monitors?
<Some_Person> cge: i got basiliskII from the repositories
<Luke> Lamego: ok thanks
<ks3> gbp: you can use 'aptitude search search-string' to find it
<acfrazier> tried forums..
<cge> Some_Person: But the version you downloaded, and are trying to build?
<xb3rt> acfrazier: check out System> Administration> Screens and Graphics
<Some_Person> cge: just the ethernet driver (you have to build them separately)
<gbz> ks3: is that to me ?
<xb3rt> acfrazier: this is if your on ubuntu
<cge> Some_Person: Yes, but is that part from cvs or a release?
<Some_Person> cge: release
<ks3> gbz: yep, whoops :)
<espham> pike_: thanks, I hope I can make it now. I installed ubuntu two days ago and is pretty new to this:P
<cge> Some_Person: Ah, then you should probably try the cvs version.
<acfrazier> secondary screen is greyed out, I have 2 monitors hooked up
<acfrazier> it always worked with OpenSUSE.
<TrustNoOne> audacity works for me, except for the fact when i try to play songs, nothing happens, like i see it playing, but i hear nothing... any ideas?
<azuki> just 1 downside to linux: OMG too many updates
<Some_Person> cge: uhmm, just looked into the mol-source pacgake, it includes the driver as a source, wonder if i could compile that
<acfrazier> migrated to ubuntu by friend reccomendation
<cge> Some_Person: There are bugs in their tracker talking about how the released version doesn't work well with *2.4*
<gbz> ks3: so #>aptitude search libungif   ?
<cge> Some_Person: You could probably do that.
<ks3> gbz: yep, that should come back with all packages containing libungif
<damaltor> hello everybody! did anyone here ever work with lcd4linux? everything works, i just want a few hints... thanks
<katakaio> Hey all, quick question: did anyone else in North America have troubles with daylight savings time on Ubuntu?
<Karsyth> can anyone help me remove wine? ive done apt-get remove, synaptic, AND add/remove and i still have files and about 8GB of space taken up
<gbz> ks3: perfecto !!
<delfick> hello, is there a command I can use or file I can view that will tell me if I'm using gutsy or hardy? cause I'm not sure anymore....
<crdlb> !version | delfick
<Starnestommy> delfick: maybe lsb_release -a
<ubotu> delfick: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Lamego> karoshi, have you checked the hidden .wine on your home dir ?
<azuki> and why the hell does a torrentclient have to be over 100 megs?
<Some_Person> cge: it was able to build sheep.o, but what do i do with that?
<Lycade> I'm having problems just getting into the liveCD for ubuntu. I'm on a windows XP machine with AMD Turion 64x2 processor. I've tried both versions of the 7.10 (Gutsy) liveCD, and neither one is working properly. :x
<cge> Karsyth: You want to remove it *completely*?
<delfick> awsome, thankyou, am still running gutsy
<Some_Person> cge: there were errors, but they concerned some other things in that source package, not sheep_net
<cge> Some_Person: Well, you could probably sudo insmod sheep.o
<Karsyth> cge: yes, i want to have a clean install of wine and to do that i want to remove it COMPLETELY first
<Lamego> azuki, actually there are plenty choices for a bt client, most of them are <1MB
<cge> Some_Person: I'm not sure if that will actually work, though.
<Some_Person> cge: insmod: error inserting 'sheep.o': -1 Invalid module format
<cge> Karsyth: If you want to remove all of the things you installed using it, remove all of the .wine* hidden directories.
<azuki> lamego: I checked in the package-base... I finally ended up with transmission to be the best one, still over 40 megs I believe..
<cge> Some_Person: Ah, then it didn't build.
<Lycade> Just a note, the liveCD works fine on another laptop. I get to the menu just fine on the troublesome laptop, and it gets to where it starts loading the processes. However, within a process or two after giving an "OK" on the gnome display driver, it gives a black screen and locks up.
<light50> hi - if synaptic tells me i have libc6 2.5 , should it be prompting me to upgrade soon? Ive read there are problems with the upgrade.
<Some_Person> cge: wait, i was able to insbuild sheep.ko
<Some_Person> cge: insmod i mean
<cge> Some_Person: ah, sorry. I should have told you that.
<azuki> Lamego: as I recall, azarues is even 160 megs or something... and it's a slow java app with that
<Lamego> azuki, you are wrong, torrent uses <1 MB
<Some_Person> cge: is it installed now?
<acfrazier> This is getting frustrating. All I need is dual monitors, and Linux is complete.
<azuki> Lamego: I mean the client... check your package
<acfrazier> stupid secondary monitor won't show up
<azuki> Lamego: look at azereus
<cge> Some_Person: If insmod didn't give errors, the module should be loaded, yes.
<acfrazier> greyed out
<conformer> so everything is working now right s-h-a-k-a?
<Some_Person> ok, now i'll try it
<cge> Some_Person: Whether it will actually work or not is still questionable.
<Lamego> azuki, I mean the client also, it's size is < 700 KBs
<s-h-a-k-a> yeah
<s-h-a-k-a> just fixing this
<s-h-a-k-a> xchat
<Karsyth> cge: ive already removed the hidden folders and its still in my applications menu, and its still using about 8GB. problem is i cant find it
<cge> Some_Person: And do note that you'll need to insmod it every time you restart.
<s-h-a-k-a> wpm
<cge> Karsyth: oh
<s-h-a-k-a> can't get it to automatically join a password channel
<Diablo22> hi , how can i disable the ip6v ?
<azuki> Lamego: dubble checking here :)
<LjL> !ipv6 | Diablo22
<ubotu> Diablo22: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cge> Karsyth: Around what size is your entire home directory?
<Diablo22> thanks
<conformer> huh, well i don't really know much about that
<Some_Person> cge: i get Cannot open /dev/sheep_net (Permission denied)
<Karsyth> 555.8 mb
<conformer> i need to get going though. i have some stuff i need to finish
<cge> Some_Person: There could be worse - try sudo chmod 777 /dev/sheep_net
<cge> Some_Person: Of course, that's rather insecure, but it will do for testing.
<acfrazier> Anyone?
<Lamego> !anyone
<azuki> Lamego: it's installing many many side-programs...right now I have to give you point, but I must say I noticed the size of programs beeing a bit above normal.. I would expect a torrent client to be under 5 mb's for sure
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cge> Karsyth: So the 8GB isn't in your home directory?
<Karsyth> cge: 555.8mb
<conformer> i'll talk to you guys later
<Karsyth> ah sorry
<Karsyth> my window didnt scroll
<Lamego> azuki, the client itself uses 600KB, and it does not depend on "side programs" it depends on libraries, which are share across several applications
<Karsyth> cge: nope, i have a 20GB HD and i only have 1.4GB free
<Some_Person> cge: it works!
<Karsyth> cge: the only app i had installed aside from steam is enemy territory, and that takes under 1gb
<loudnlownoma> I am getting an error starting Gutsy.  I see it says Starting up after GRUB, then I get "Error: Cannot allocate resource region 7(also errors for 8 and 9) of bridge....", then flips to a blank black screen and hangs.  Any ideas?
<wxPython> well?
<cge> Some_Person: Excellent! I was very worried that I'd lead you through a bunch of things without me really knowing that much about basilisk2, and then have it not work...
<azuki> Lamego: I understand that.... maybe it's the content of those libs I don't understand, but you would agree with me that the first time you install a torrent-client on a clean linux install, you will have too install 100+ megs?
<acfrazier> I need help with dual monitors.. but the forum tutorial don't work. My friend told me to try the IRC.
<Some_Person> cge: now, how can i avoid having to insmod every boot, and how do i make it a little more secure (you said chmod 777 was insecure)
<ahmed> i have problem with dovecot on ubuntu
<Lamego> azuki, well, it depends on the client, as far as I remember, transmission depends mostly on gtk, which means, you shoudn't need much more than the base system, unless you installed kubuntu or xubuntu
<cge> Some_Person: Well, you can create a group for users who are allowed to use sheep-net, and then change the group of the file and chmod 770 it.
<ahmed> can anyone help me with dovecot under ubuntu ?
<Lycade> I need some assistance with the liveCD. I can't get it to boot properly. I can get to the Ubuntu menu, but it is after I select a boot option that I get issues. This is for both the 64-bit and i386 liveCDs. What happens is this: I select "Install or Run Ubuntu," then it goes through the list of processes it is loading. After it gets to the end of the list, which is shortly after the "Gnome Display Driver," I get a black screen and the comp
<Lycade> uter laptops. Does anyone have an advice on how I should proceed from here? I've tested the liveCDs on another laptop and they function correctly.
<Some_Person> cge: ok, and what about having to insmod every boot?
<miraklis> hello all
<escuela_> buenas
<venkatachalam> hi
<venkatachalam> welcome
<TrueNme> how do you get to a root terminal ?
<sirjoebob> sudo su
<Lamego> TrueNme, sudo -s
<escuela_> please need your help people
<escuela_> don't have much time
<Lamego> escuela_, english, or #ubuntu-es
<Slart> TrueNme: sudo -i... but why do you need a root terminal?
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° i just got 3 diff ways
<escuela_> i have an hp computer with ubuntu 7.04 installed
<escuela_> and i can't get the sound working
<escuela_> not even in gutsy
<Slart> TrueNme: you pick one... =) I'd avoid sudo su
<zelrikriando> escuela_: try upgrading to 7.10
<escuela_> zelrikriando, i've tried with 7.10
<escuela_> it's the same
<escuela_> brb
<ks3> Some_Person: add the module name to /etc/modules
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° i wouldalso like to know how to change my ip route info
<Phaqui> Hey everyone, I'm on windows now, but I need to log on to my Ubuntu disk to do something. The problem is during boot, it automatically boots to windows
<sirjoebob> Slart.... what is wrong with sudo su? i am asking seriously b/c i dont know anis wrooneng with that ything that
<Phaqui> what is it that I must press to see the list over operating systems?
<sirjoebob> Phaqui, make sure you are set to boot from CD
<cge_> Karsyth: Have you tried du -h --max-depth=2 to look for folders that might be suspiciously large?
<Phaqui> boot from cd?
<azuki> Lamego: you're anwer isn't really satifying me... I understand that with transmission it's in reasonably constraints.. that's why I'm running that now...
<sirjoebob> Phaqui: in bios
<Slart> TrueNme: there is a "route" command for doing that
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° im using a dhcp connectin and the info such as destination gateway and what have you is all wrong and i cant get online
<Some_Person> cge: do i need to move sheep.ko somewhere? I don't want it in a series of folders on my desktop
<cge_> Some_Person: As for insmoding it automatically, there are elegant ways to do so, but I don't remember them very well and probably couldn't explain them.
<Phaqui> okay, well, I'll give it a try
<azuki> Lamego: I do see the upsides to it against windows ... no doubt about it...
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° ok
<miraklis> does anyone knows why the power managment does not turn off the monitor after the idle time? (ubuntu 7.10)
<Slart> sirjoebob: I've never heard anything bad about using sudo su... it just seems like sudo -s and sudo -i are more to the point..
<sirjoebob> Slart... ok. it is just how i have been doing it for some time and wondered if i was doing something wrong. i will probably still stick with it... lol
<cge_> Some_Person: You could put it in /lib/modules/[your kernel version]/
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° what are the commands for chaning that info ?
<Sona> I've been trying to install drivers for my DLink DWA 542 wireless internet card. A site I found told me to try MadWifi, but I cannot seem to
<escuela_> does anybody have an idea to my problem?
<Sona> 'make' after running the scripts, any idea?
<Slart> TrueNme: use sudo for root-stuff... then we won't have to help you reinstall later.. when you've done something bad in that root shell.. (RM / home/myuselessstuff is awfully easy to type.. DONT TYPE THIS!!)
<cge_> Some_Person: Then run depmod
<Some_Person> cge: ok
<pike_> Sona: sudo apt-get install build-essential is a good start
<Slart> sirjoebob: hehe.. you do that =)
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° im not in sudo anymore
<Slart> TrueNme: well.. the route command has many parameters.. man route will give you more info
<azuki> Lamego: which programs are added to the package list?... by what "rule" ?
<pardusman> hi I am trying to configure Proftpd on Ubuntu Linux in SSH. I have been researching all evening on getting the filing permissions right but its getting a bit complex.
<pardusman> Basically I need to set the correct permissions in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<sirjoebob> Slart... to each his own, right?
<pardusman> and what I want is to block all access to all folders except a folder called /var/www with all the contents withing www being unblocked ?
<Slart> TrueNme: security reasons?
<SpookyET> Has anyone looked at Nexenta? It's GNU with Ubuntu and Solaris
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° thank you
<Lamego> azuki, sorry, couldn't understand your question, which package list ?
<riddlebox> what port do I have to forward, to allow the remote desktop from outside?
<Sona> thank you pike
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° no i cant get online and the info is wrong i need to chsange it
<Slart> sirjoebob: indeed.. until we find something bad with sudo su, I guess =)
<Some_Person> cge: where does it go exactly? there are no .ko files in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic but there are some in some subdirs
<cge_> sirjoebob, Slart: sudo su uses more memory, I believe.
<kestir> Can someone tell me how to create rar files with the .r01, .r02, .r03 extension?
<Slart> TrueNme: no, I meant.. why aren't you in the sudoer's list?
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Slart> cge_: aha! there we have it, thanks =)
<pardusman> I am trying to configure Proftpd on Ubuntu Linux in SSH. I have been researching all evening on getting the filing permissions right but its getting a bit complex.  Basically I need to set the correct permissions in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf.. and what I want is to block all access to all folders except a folder called /var/www with all the contents withing www being unblocked ?
<ompaul> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° i have no idea what you mean
<cge_> Some_Person: I think you can just leave it in that directory
<Some_Person> cge: i'll try it
<acfrazier> I need help with dual monitors. The forum tutorials don't work for me, and I've tried everything else. The option for secondary monitor is greyed out. Pic here: http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotscreenandgrapvs4.png
<Slart> TrueNme: " im not in sudo anymore".. I might have misunderstood you
<Zasch> Hello. Every time I try to burn a CD, it tells me that the system is too slow...but the CD itself seems to be fine. What's going on?
<kestir> Zasch: sounds like the system is too slow, not the CD
<revilodraw> lots of things crash these days, and it frustrates me...
<cge_> Some_Person: If you run depmod -v, you can grep the output to see if it finds the module.
<TrueNme> oh i closed the terminal and reopend it so i was at the $ prmt insted of the # prmpt
<Zasch> kestir: That is to say, the data on the CD does not appear to be compromised or otherwise negatively impacted.
<TrueNme> °~° Slart °~° ^
<Some_Person> cge: output is too long, cant tell
<Slart> TrueNme: ah.. you can use "exit" too.. works the same way
<Some_Person> cge: wait, i'll output to a text file
<cge_> Some_Person: Try depmod -v | grep sheep
<cge_> Some_Person: grep is incredibly useful for such things
<sirjoebob> cge... i did not know that. but not an issue running ubuntu with 2GB and 1GB swap space
<pardusman> I am trying to configure Proftpd on Ubuntu Linux in SSH. I have been researching all evening on getting the filing permissions right but its getting a bit complex.  Basically I need to set the correct permissions in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf.. and what I want is to block all access to all folders except a folder called /var/www with all the contents withing www being unblocked ?
<kestir> Zasch: Oh, I misunderstood.  Sorry.  It's probably just some warning message concerning your hardware not meeting that software's reqs?
<Some_Person> cge: no output from depmod -v | grep sheep
<cge_> Some_Person: oh
<Odd-rationale> Do i need to be logged out in order to ssh in?
<acfrazier> I need help with dual monitors. The forum tutorials don't work for me, and I've tried everything else. The option for secondary monitor is greyed out. Pic here: http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotscreenandgrapvs4.png
<cge_> sirjoebob: it is a rather pointless concern, yes.
<Zasch> kestir: Well, it never used to pop up, but then I reinstalled Ubuntu. I just want to know if its something I should worry about or if it is a fake-error
<cge_> Odd-rationale: no
<Lycade> A lot of people needing help. -_-
<miraklis> does anyone knows why the power management does not turn off the monitor after the idle time? (ubuntu 7.10)
<cge_> Lycade: there always are
<Odd-rationale> cge_: ok
<kestir> Zasch: I don't know, I've never seen it.  I wouldn't want to tell you either way...sorry man :(
<Lycade> So I see. I guess I"ll await my turn with all of these others that are somewhat flooding. :x
<Cew27> hey all i need help, i installed ubuntu but the splash hangs on my 8800 graphics card, i can boot he live cd by taking off the quite splash but i want to edit the menu.lst fromt he live cand i cant figure out how to navigate to it in terminal
<danand> kestir - use the -v<size> flag should create rar vols with that specified size - see man rar for more info
<amenado> Cew27-> are you booted on your hard disk now?
<kestir> danand: it creates rar files of that size, but gives them the .rar file extension.  As per the rar man page.
<cge_> Some_Person: hmm...
<Cew27> amenado: no im on the live cd
<cge_> Some_Person: It was sheep.ko, right?
<kestir> danand: rar.part01.rar etc
<Some_Person> cge: right
<amenado> Cew27-> okay, do you know which partition is your /boot? you can mount that while in liveCD
<acfrazier> I need help with dual monitors. The forum tutorials don't work for me, and I've tried everything else. The option for secondary monitor is greyed out. Pic here: http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotscreenandgrapvs4.png
<pardusman> I am trying to configure Proftpd on Ubuntu Linux in SSH. I have been researching all evening on getting the filing permissions right but its getting a bit complex.  Basically I need to set the correct permissions in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf.. and what I want is to block all access to all folders except a folder called /var/www with all the contents withing www being unblocked ?
<Some_Person> cge: does it need any other files? there are others in the folder i compiled it in
<cge_> Some_Person: Ok, run sudo depmod, and then try sudo rmmod sheep and sudo modprobe sheep
<phenom> Out of curiosity, any one have issues with Nautilus lately? Mainly with icons disappearing/changing and being unable to open folders and the like only remedied by restarting nautilus?
<phenom> :)
<Cew27> amenado: ok im in the menu .lst it was in this dir /media/disk/boot/grub, could you help me edit it safely
<cge_> Some_Person: I don't think it does.
<Some_Person> cge: no output from those commands
<danand> kestir - hmmm ...
<Slart> phenom: nautilus has always been a kludge.. but I can't say I have had more problem now than before..
<Flare183> bbl I g2g eat
<amenado> Cew27-> easy, from the entry -- remove the splash
<amenado> Cew27-> then save it again..
<kestir> danand: yeah, im stumped too!
<danand> kestir - :)
<phenom> Slart, Thanks, yea it just recently started happening.
<acfrazier> I need help with dual monitors. The forum tutorials don't work for me, and I've tried everything else. The option for secondary monitor is greyed out. Pic here: http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotscreenandgrapvs4.png
<alegria> Hi guys
<Cew27> ok hold on let me put it in a paste bin and can u edit it so that only the normal ubuntu kernel is there and not the recovery and memory test ect and can you take out the splash
<Cew27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Some_Person> cge_: is that good?
<alegria> I'got a problem
<cge_> Some_Person: Hmm... try lsmod and see if sheep is loaded.
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i search the contents of all files in a directory?
<cge_> Some_Person: I think it is good, yes.
<Some_Person> cge_: its the first thing on the list
<gbz> i have another question: if building a prog (configure, make, make install) as root inside a chroot - make install installs it in the chroot yes ?
<cge_> Some_Person: Ah, very good.
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: grep might work
<acfrazier> I need help with dual monitors. The forum tutorials don't work for me, and I've tried everything else. The option for secondary monitor is greyed out. Pic here: http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotscreenandgrapvs4.png
<cge_> Some_Person: So now you can load it from anywhere with modprobe sheep
<alegria> I need an  helping hand
<Some_Person> cge_: can i make it automatically load?
<cge_> Some_Person: and it may or may not load automatically.
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: as a matter of fact.. that's is just what grep does =)
<Cew27> amenado: what do i remove ? do i take out ro quiet splash or just quite splash
<Slart> alegria: ask your question.. don't ask to ask
<cge_> Some_Person: I can never remember what new-fangled thing is used for automatic dev-module loading now.
<Some_Person> cge_: theres /etc/modules
<kestir> cge_: libnufangle
<cge_> Some_Person: Err, or you could use that...
<amenado> Cew27-> quiet splash
<acfrazier> Well since this is obviously no help, I'm just going to exit
<cge_> acfrazier: err, have you tried asking on the forums?
<Cew27> amenado: ok cheers and how do i make it pick windows after 5 seconds ?
<Some_Person> cge_: excellent, thank you very much for getting this to work
<cge_> acfrazier: It's been my experience that asking difficult questions here usually doesn't result in answers.
<acfrazier> k
<amenado> Cew27-> why windows? you wanted ubuntu dont you not?
<cge_> Some_Person: You're quite welcome.
<CorruptTerrorist> Slart, how do i use it?
<Cew27> amenado: yes but i just built this pc for gaming and when i come home from school i flick it on get changed than game i use ubuntu to program
<Cew27> amenado: i took out the recovery kernel and mem test kernal
<cge_> CorruptTerrorist: grep is very complex, but grep "[text you want to search for]" [files you want to search] works.
<CorruptTerrorist> cge_, an entire directory
<hischild> Cew27, the recovery kernel is nothing more then the normal kernel without the quiet and splash option and with the single option added ....
<amenado> Cew27-> if you can figure that much, i am sure you can figure out which os it should select after 5 secs
<cge_> CorruptTerrorist: Then use grep -R "[search string]" [directory]
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: open a terminal.. if you want to search all files in a certain folder for terrorist you would type grep  "terrorist" *
<Cew27> amenado: no i just deleted txt before :P
<cge_> CorruptTerrorist: It's very much like most other commands; -R is for recursive, and so on.
<Cew27> hischild: yes but it made the grub look untidy
<alvarezp> Does anybody know a lightweight IMAP client that doesn't write anything to the hard disk? (to use for on-the-fly testing and administration)
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: there are switches to enable recursive file search.. case sensitivity... regular expressions etc etc
<cge_> CorruptTerrorist: There are a few things to note, however, such as the fact that '.' in the search string stands for one of any character, and so on.
<hischild> Cew27, yeah ... but that means that you can just edit the boot line by removing those 2 options and adding the sinel
<hischild> *single
<revilodraw> throughout bootup, an error message quickly appears  - eth1: error fetching device information: device not found. i am using eth1 now, it is my wireless, and it works fine. any ideas?
<Cew27> ok so does anyone here know how i can edit my menu.lst to make it boot windows after 10 seconds ??
<amenado> Cew27-> okay, then let me give you a link about grub and the options you can have...  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<cge_> alvarezp: mutt?
<Cew27> hischild: i dont follow ?
<alvarezp> cge_, thanks. Will try.
<jack-desktop> where is firefox installed?
<amenado> Cew27-> basically, i'd like you to do some legwork..you'll learn more that way
<Cew27> amenado: okey dokes im reading into it now ;)
<Slart> jack-desktop: "whereis firefox" in a terminal
<pardusman> I am trying to configure Proftpd on Ubuntu Linux in SSH. I have been researching all evening on getting the filing permissions right but its getting a bit complex.  Basically I need to set the correct permissions in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf.. and what I want is to block all access to all folders except a folder called /var/www with all the contents withing www being unblocked ?
<jack-desktop> Slart, I want to know where the files are located
<cge> jack-desktop, Slart: Firefox is actually in /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/lib/mozilla, if I recall correctly.
<Slart> jack-desktop: firefox is probably installed in many locations.. bookmarks and settings in  ~/.mozilla/firefox , binaries in /usr/local/firefox or something similar
<Slart> jack-desktop: and that command I gave you didn't work?
<amenado> pardusman-> can you paste in pastebin your proftpd.conf ?
<danand> kestir - rar a -v15000k -vn archive files ??
<cge> Slart: That will give the launch script for firefox, which probably isn't what he's looking for.
<pike_> pardusman: i was going to point you to help.ubuntu.com but the proftpd page is extreamly sparse
<jack-desktop> Slart, no, i was looing for /usr/lib/mozilla/, thanks cge
<Slart> cge: that's odd.. on my computer it lists about 5 or 6 folders
<cge> jack-desktop: It is /usr/lib/mozilla?
<jack-desktop> yes
<cge> jack-desktop: Strange; I thought it was changed to /usr/lib/firefox years ago. Oh well...
<pardusman> ok guys
<Slart> cge, jack-desktop: this is what "whereis firefox" outputs on my computer.. "firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/lib64/firefox /usr/share/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz"
<thiefness> Lycade: what problem do you have?
<cge> Slart: I thought whereis only search the binary directories...
<pardusman> ServerName         "ProFTPD Default Installation"
<imaginativeone> Hi all...
<pardusman> ServerType         standalone
<pardusman> DefaultRoot ~ var/www/
<pardusman> ServerIdent off
<pardusman> DefaultServer         on
<FloodBot1> pardusman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lycade> thiefness, I can't get into the liveCD.
<jack-desktop> Slart, no folder named /usr/lib/mozilla though, which is what i was looking for
<bruenig> cge: that's which
<pike_> pardusman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lycade> We can speak in the other channel though, thiefness.
<cge> bruenig: Ah...
<imaginativeone> my computer has 3 ide hds...
<kestir> danand: nope...
<danand> kestir - bah... :(
<pardusman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59542/
<kestir> danand: agreed
<imaginativeone> two of them have windows stuff on them, which I intend to get rid of
<pike_> jack-desktop: /usr/lib/firefox/
<imaginativeone> how do I expand Ubuntu to those drives?
<pardusman> pike_ , amenado http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59542/
<runemaste644> i need help gettin my microphone to work
<pike_> runemaste644: probably just a matter of running alsamixer and playing with the settings
<pardusman> pike_ did you see the paster link
<runemaste644> well should i max out all mic-related stuff
<pike_> runemaste644: bear in mind that when running it up top is a View and youre either in playback capture or all so just just f1-f3or 4 to change. you want the mic on for capture but not playback wich would be wierd
<pardusman> pike_ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59542/
<Alex_Logan> how do I get my mp3 to play?
<Slart> !mp3 | Alex_Logan
<ubotu> Alex_Logan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kestir> danand: you were correct
<amenado> pardusman-> what was the issue again? you can not ftp in?
<danand> kestir - you got it to work?
<pardusman> I am trying to configure Proftpd on Ubuntu Linux in SSH. I have been researching all evening on getting the filing permissions right but its getting a bit complex.  Basically I need to set the correct permissions in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf.. and what I want is to block all access to all folders except a folder called /var/www with all the contents withing www being unblocked ?
<pardusman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59542
<kestir> danand: rar a -v10000 -vn archivename files
<amenado> pardusman-> wait a minute, you want the user to ssh in and access the directory?
<JohnMM> pardusman, you're looking for a chroot config
<pardusman> how to do JohnMM http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59542
<JohnMM> pardusman, see http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:Au7i-eKMu_IJ:archiv.debianhowto.de/en/proftpd/c_proftpd.html+proftp+chroot&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us
<pardusman> thanks
<JohnMM> (note the DefaultRoot config directive
<JohnMM> *)
<pardusman> (note the DefaultRoot config directive
<pardusman> <JohnMM> *)
<JohnMM> what?
<pardusman> sorry
<pardusman> wrong
<amenado> pardusman-> you have not clarified if you were having a problem after having that config or not..so what is the issue?
<pardusman> amenado: I am trying to configure Proftpd on Ubuntu Linux in SSH. I have been researching all evening on getting the filing permissions right but its getting a bit complex.  Basically I need to set the correct permissions in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf.. and what I want is to block all access to all folders except a folder called /var/www with all the contents withing www being unblocked ?
<askvictor> is the machine's hostname set anywhere apart from /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts?
<pardusman> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59542
<Cew27> hey im back i still cant get it load windows by default in the grub can anyone help, also is there anyway of getting a graphical loading screen instead of text with the nvidia cards
<amenado> pardusman-> i will asked you one last time, is there a problem with that config or not? what is the problem?
<pardusman> amenado: I am using a VPS and the FTP is to upload files to the /var/www/ directory. My current setup is below, note that this could be completly wrong or messed:
<amenado> Cew27-> you have not read the link i provide noh?
<pardusman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59542
<Sona> I'm trying to wlanconfig ath0 creat wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta, but it says wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device, ideas?
<Cew27> amenado: yes but it was to vague to be of any help to a n00b like me
<Karsyth> i un-installed wine improperly and now i have about 11GB of space somewhere that i cannot find and delete, ive already uninstalled wine and deleted ALL hidden folders that i knew of also, and im still missing about 11GB that i cant figure out
<amenado> pardusman-> you have not answered my question. sorry cant help you
<pardusman> what do u wanna more i dont understand
<pardusman> i just told u my problem
<amenado> Cew27-> not it is not vague..its a long link to read, but be patient and read through it please
<Kalamarencu> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Cin> how might one clear their dns cache on ubuntu?
<Cew27> amenado: i did it helped me with the timer but it didnt help me with the default boot
<Kalamarencu> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Slart> Karsyth: have you checked in ~/.wine
<amenado> Cew27-> you hit the magic key word, default..so read up that link and search for that word
<Slart> Karsyth: or the trash bin
<revilodraw> which brand of printer works best with ubuntu?
<Kalamarencu> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<eigma> how do I get vlc to not use the X interface (streaming from the console)?
<Slart> revilodraw: there's a site.. openprinting.org or something like that.. lists lots of brands and models
<Karsyth> Slart: nothing in trash bin, and im assuming that ~/.wine is the folder in /home/.wine?
<Cew27> yes it says make it say default saved but on mine windows says saveddeafault
<revilodraw> slart; THANKS!
<Slart> Karsyth: yes.. ~ = your home folder.. so /home/yourname/.wine
<amenado> Cew27-> did you try it? if you have not , you would not learn the effects
<Karsyth> Slart: i already deleted .wine
<Slart> Karsyth: did you change anything in the wine install?
<Slart> Karsyth: or you used the defaults?
<Karsyth> Slart: im not sure, i probably messed it up
<Slart> revilodraw: you're welcome
<Karsyth> Slart: as far as folder locations go no i didnt
<amenado> revilodraw-> hp laser printers works best
<gbz> Hi again: how can i scroll further up the shell ?
<Cew27> amenado: i didnt want to screw anything up because its 11.25 at night, i have school in the morning and and i just did 3 hours revision for examsn
<Slart> Karsyth: try the disk usage analyzer.. in Applications, accessories
<gbz> i am compiling a prog and scrolling up only shows some of the output to the shell
<Karsyth> Slart: should i just scan filesystem? home?
<x9x> are there any parameter that I can use (in the livecd menu) to start xubuntu with less memory? like don't load any backgroundimage, screensaver or update-manager or something?
<Slart> Karsyth: yea.. you can start with home.. see what you find
<gbz> trying to find th origin of an error message but it is too far back
<gbz> can i log the shell output to a file maybe ?
<KlrSpz> anyone know why iptables will forward packets to a different interface on a different subnet, but not the same subnet??? I can't connect my xbox360 to my upnp server on a different subnet (it pings *.*.*.255)... or is there a way to route packets from one IP to another?
<unstable> The evince print menu is pretty good, I can print multiple pages to the same sheet of paper, print on both sides of the paper with tumble, and other stuff...but every other applications printer menu sucks, why do no other applications have this feature?
<flynux10999> hi
<flynux10999> is anyone there?
<KlrSpz> no, no one's here
<Karsyth> Slart: not home, im gonna scan filesystem now. any idea how long that will take on a 20g HD?
<flynux10999> just testing
<flynux10999> thanks
<damaltor> does anybody know how to reset data counter in /proc/net/dev without rebooting?
<askvictor> is the machine's hostname set anywhere apart from /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts?
<KlrSpz> next time wait 5 seconds
<Slart> Karsyth: depends more on how many files you've got.. 20 GB isn't that much
<seb962> Hey everyone!
<Slart> Karsyth: you can always abort it.. if you don't feel like waiting
<Karsyth> Slart: i only have 1.4GB of space free but nothing that takes that much space up
<amenado> Cew27-> I hope you learn to save the file before make modifications...a good task to always do..save a copy of config file
<Karsyth> Slart: i think steam is still installed somewhere because i can still launch it, but i cant find
<damaltor> does anybody know how to reset data counter in /proc/net/dev without rebooting?
<x9x> I have 128MB memory (or little less since the graphic card is stealing 16Mb or so)... are there anything I can do to make Xubuntu livecd start?
<Slart> Karsyth: try this then.. first "sudo updatedb".. then "locate steam"
<Slart> Karsyth: the first command updates an index of files on your hard drives.. the second searches that index
<Daniel3> How do I uninstall a program that I can't find in the "Add/Remove.." area. I want to install a package but there is another package interfering with it.
<Slart> Karsyth: the first command might take a minute or so to run
<pike_> Daniel3: run synaptic
<Cew27> amenado: ok so can you tel me how to do it
<Karsyth> Slart: yep it found it, funny thing is its int he same location that i deleted...
<amenado> damaltor-> i believed thats put there by ip_conntrak
<hischild> Slart, tell him to search case insensitive, if i'm correct, it's Steam and not steam
<Daniel3> how do i run synaptic again?
<Daniel3> nvm
<amenado> Cew27-> cp menu.lst  menu.lst.original
<Slart> hischild: ah.. didn't know that.. thanks
<damaltor> amenado: so i could try to reset it with that command?
<hischild> Slart, you're welcome =)
<amenado> damaltor nope, ip_conntrack is a bit counter, I dont think one can reset it
<Slart> Karsyth: use locate -i to do a case insensitive search.. finds both Steam and steam
<gbz> Daniel3: type "sudo synaptic" in the shell
<Belorixx> anyone know the blender IRC chat channel
<Daniel3> i found it
<damaltor> amenado: damn... brb, reboot... after 3 weeks =)
<seb962> Excuse me guys... I just moved my HD to a new mobbo, it's an Asus m2n-mx, and now I'm getting a kernel panic: timer not connected to ioapic. I've tried booting with noapic as everyone suggest, but then my keyboard gets disabled... I'm trying to boot from the live cd, and it happens aswell! any thoughts?
<Cew27> amenado: oh yeh i know how to do that i want to know how to get windows to boot as default :P
<seb962> Cew27 are you using grub?
<mauro_rioiv> hello, im trying to install phpmyadmin, but i have this message: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmcrypt4_2.5.7-5_i386.deb: files list file for package `libglib1.2' is missing final newline"  ... how can solve this ?
<Slart> Karsyth: use nautilus to delete the .wine folder.. there is a checkbox somewhere you can check to view hidden files
<Kalamarencu> seb962, try safe mode graphics mode
<Karsyth> Slart: ok what the hell, it says disk usage 15GB, but its only showing 5.4GB used in the filesystem
<Karsyth> Slart: something is seriously wrong
<Kalamarencu> seb962, I do not guarantee but it might work
<askvictor> I've got a dual-boot setup with grub which defaults to booting windows. Is there a way I can change it to boot ubuntu once-off then go back to defaulting to windows?
<Slart> Karsyth: many small files take up more space... windows has *a lot* of small files
<Cew27> seb962: yes
<seb962> Kalamarencu I tried that already, thanks though.
<kestir> I have a really old laptop with about 256ram, can someone recommend a distro and version of linux I could install on it?
<Karsyth> Slart: is there a command to delete everything with steam in it?
<hischild> kestir, this is the ubuntu channel .... hence my suggestion: get ubuntu
<Slart> Karsyth: use nautilus
<TrueNme> my etho card config settings are wrong such as the gateway dns and my ip address how can i change them ?
<kestir> hischild: ok...which version?
<Slart> kestir: xubuntu of course
<seb962> Cew27: You need to find the menu.lst file. It should be in the /grub folder. gediting that file will let you set your desired partition as default.
<kestir> hischild: I'm pretty sure the latest version is too heavy.
<hischild> kestir, imo that'd be 7.10 .... or use xubuntu as Slart suggests
<KlrSpz> <3 xfce
<hischild> kestir, hmm .. might be .. though all my vm's run fine on 128 meg ...
<kestir> hischild: do you think ubuntu 7.10 can run on 256 of ram?
<mauro_rioiv> hello, im trying to install phpmyadmin, but i have this message: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmcrypt4_2.5.7-5_i386.deb: files list file for package `libglib1.2' is missing final newline"  ... how can solve this ?
<Slart> I use xubuntu on my mini-itx server with 256 MB memory.. works nicely
<kestir> Slart: that's the striped down one, with xfce?
<gbz> kestir: try running with icewm instead of Gnome/kde
<Cew27> seb962: yes i can do that i have edited the timer and the kernels displayed but i dont know how to get windows to boot as default after a set amount of time
<hischild> kestir, if Slart thinks it's to heavy ... he's probably right ... but you can always get xubuntu
<x9x> slart, but if I have a yet even older computer, with 112 MB memory?
<KlrSpz> kestir: yes; xubuntu is pretty light
<Slart> kestir: well.. it isn't stripped down.. but it uses xfce instead of gnome.. gnome is a big big boy
<seb962> Cew27 Okies, you have to look for the "default 0" line, and swap that 0 for the OS number you want there :) I have an excellent Grub guide but it's in spanish lol
<Karsyth> Slart: ok this isnt working, ive deleted everything with steam, i want to just COMPLETELY remove wine and everything associated with it, and steam and all my programs ive downloaded in wine
<Belorixx> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<kestir> gbz: Slart KlrSpz thanks!
<mitch_> anyone know anything about sleep
<kestir> !gnomedo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomedo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> x9x: well.. depends on what you want to use it for.. but there are other distros especially made for low power systems Damn small Linux is one such.. but it's ot here..
<Cew27> ok hold on
<x9x> ok
<Cew27> seb962: ok so what am i looking for
<Slart> Karsyth: ok.. I'm going to tell you this once more.. last time.. use nautilus ... delete the .wine folder in your home folder... that's it.. that's all you have to do..
<seb962> Cew27 For the "Default 0 " line
<Karsyth> Slart: ive already done that
<Karsyth> Slart: wine is still in my applications list
<Slart> Karsyth: then steam should be gone.. if you used the default's when you installed wine
<mauro_rioiv> im trying to install phpmyadmin, but i have this message: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmcrypt4_2.5.7-5_i386.deb: files list file for package `libglib1.2' is missing final newline"  ... how can solve this ?
<KlrSpz> Karsyth: use aptitude or synaptic
<artenius> when I do a netstat -a | grep irc, I have an entry that says "ircd ---> LISTEN"... is this the default in ubuntu? cause I surely don't want an ircd running. maybe I'm confused
<Karsyth> KlrSpz: im going to go eat dinner and come back and try that
<KlrSpz> Karsyth: but just deleting the ~/.wine folder also won't get rid of the steam shortcuts, those are stored elsewhere
<Slart> Karsyth: wine itself doesn't use much space.. the .wine folder does.. but run this in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get remove --purge wine"
<Karsyth> ok
<KlrSpz> later do updatedb and then locate steam
<loa> Hello i have problem with clipboard and virtualbox, have someone this trouble?
<KlrSpz> loa: works fine here... sorry
<Karsyth> Slart: it only freed 108mb
<seb962> Excuse me guys... I just moved my HD to a new mobbo, it's an Asus m2n-mx, and now I'm getting a kernel panic: timer not connected to ioapic. I've tried booting with noapic as everyone suggest, but then my keyboard gets disabled... I'm trying to boot from the live cd, and it happens aswell! any thoughts?
<Karsyth> KlrSpz: any idea on where the other steam folders / files are?
<Patti> hi
<Cew27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gbz> btw to answer my own question: #>make > make.txt will save the output to a file so you can read it back however long it gets
<gintu> What is the command to list all the user accounts on an ubuntu system?
<Cew27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59545/
<Slart> Karsyth: use the disk usage analyzer then.. see what is using all that space
<Cew27> seb962: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59545/
<theunixgeek> Where can I download pdftops and pstopdf from source? Previous versions preferred.
<seb962> cew Let's take alook
<seb962> Cew27 That's all???
<KlrSpz> Karsyth: well steam would only know about the drive stored under your wine folder.. but wine knows more and would store the shortcuts elsewhere (the shortcuts are made by wine)... steam should have only actually been stored in your wine folder
<gbz> gintu: it might be "users" but look it up first
<mauro_rioiv> im trying to install phpmyadmin, but i have this message: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmcrypt4_2.5.7-5_i386.deb: files list file for package `libglib1.2' is missing final newline"  ... how can solve this ?
<gintu> gbz: users only outputs who is currently logged in, I want all the user accounts on the system even if they're not logged in
<Belorixx> blender IRC anyone?
<amenado> seb962-> without hd, you should be able to boot from liveCD
<Patti> how can I get a good copy of Ubuntu everytime I download and make a cd it says 38 errors when I check the files
<f0rkshow> irc.irchhighway.net
<Cew27> sebyes i removed the rest to tidy it up
<Slart> mauro_rioiv: sounds like the package you're trying to install is broken in some way
<Sona> can anyone help me figure out why I cannot wlanconfig ath create wlandev wifi0 wlandmode sta?
<Karsyth> Slart: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/3768/screenshotqu6.png
<seb962> Cew27 I would need the whole thing, if possible.
<Karsyth> Slart: thats my problem
<Odd-rationale> How do I print a list off all groups? of all users? Thanks!
<Slart> Patti: try using a torrent.. I think most torrent clients check md5 sums and such
<amenado> Patti-> i have no issues downloading, can you try another mirror?
<Cew27> seb962: well all the rest is commentary
<myosound> hello, does anyone know how I might set/check the java plugin path in firefox to make sure its using sun-java?
<seb962> Cew27 Then you only have 1 partition?
<Cew27> no
<Slart> Karsyth: and if you press the little black triangle to expand the / file listing in the left.. what do you get?
<Cew27> seb962: no the think i posted was windows and ubuntu
<mauro_rioiv> Slart: so, i download again ?
<amenado> Cew27-> you have not pasted the top part..
<steve176> Hi. How do I get tomcat to start after reboot? sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat start works from the terminal and I have S71tomcat symlins in /etc/rc2.d ->/etc/rc5.d?
<Slart> mauro_rioiv: yes.. and perhaps clean the cache first.. "sudo apt-get clean"
<amenado> steve176-> that seem reasonable
<Patti> Should i install it even if there is errors on the cd
<mauro_rioiv> cool i try that    .tks
<seb962> Cew27 Amenado is correct, Cew, you're missing some pasting there :) In order to use the Default command to specify which partition to boot first you have to know what partition number you're talking about.
<artenius> Why do I have an entry in netstat that says "ircd --> LISTEN" when I NEVER installed an IRCd?
<Slart> Patti: I wouldn't..
<amenado> Pattid do not install errorred iso
<steve176> amenado: Do you know at what point /etc/profile gets sourced? it could be JAVA_HOME / CATALINA_HOME aren't available early enough
<Quicksilva> Need a little help here. i need
<Starnestommy> artenius: probably because something is listening on a port than an ircd uses, although it isn't an ircd
<gbz> gintu: did you try "who" ?
<AP> my install freezes
<Slart> artenius: perhaps you're a leet warez dude and you don't even know it.. =/... try running rkhunter
<Slart> !info rkhunter
<ubotu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (gutsy), package size 232 kB, installed size 868 kB
<Patti> How do I get a good ISO I have downloaded it four times from ubuntu
<amenado> steve176-> only sourced if a user logs on
<Karsyth> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/5980/screenshot1pi5.png
<artenius> Slart: I just installed this distro yesterday. Why would something be listening by default?
<Karsyth> Slart: http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/5980/screenshot1pi5.png
<seb962> Cew https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29 can give you a further understanding of how Grub works.
<Slart> artenius: it might be something else listening on a port that usually used for ircd.. could be ICQ, msn.. or whatever
<amenado> artenius-> compare result to  lsof -i
<AP> I have 312 MB of ram, and my server install for 7.10 keeps freezing at random points
<AP> currently it's frozen at Retreiving dash...
<gintu> gbz: Who also only shows who is logged on (i want not logged on as well).  Can I invoke "Users and Groups" at the command line? I'm attempting to list all users accounts.
<Juan> hey, im dual booting gutsy and xp and every time i go to xp it overrides grub and sets itself to boot. how can i fix this?
<Slart> Karsyth: doesn't look that bad.. you might be able to get rid of some of the stuff in /var but apart from that it looks like a normal ubuntu system
<artenius> Slart: makes sense except I'm not running any of that. Only Xchat and firefox
<uncorq> I need pointers on creating /dev/ttyUSB* for a serial-to-usb device - I know it involves mknod but I seem to lose the device after reboot :/
<amenado> Juan what do you mean everytime you go to xp it overrides grub? can you clarify?
<gbz> gintu: not sure then if they don't do it
<Slart> artenius: what port is it?
<amenado> uncorq-> cd /dev ; Makedev
<mauro_rioiv> Slart: i clean the cache, and download again ... and i have the same error ...
<Juan> amenado, i meant xp sets itself to boot instead of grub
<Odd-rationale> What is the command to list all groups? And what about to list all users? "groups" only lists the groups I am in. Thanks!
<Slart> mauro_rioiv: then the package on the server might be broken.. it happens
<uncorq> amenado: ah! thx
<pike_> Odd-rationale: cat /etc/group :)
<seb962>  just moved my HD to a new mobbo, it's an Asus m2n-mx, and now I'm getting a kernel panic: timer not connected to ioapic. I've tried booting with noapic as everyone suggest, but then my keyboard gets disabled... I'm trying to boot from the live cd, and it happens aswell! any thoughts?
<amenado> Juan-> grub provides you a menu, xp is one of the entry..so what is the issue once you select xp?
<Karsyth> Slart: the thing is when i first installed ubuntu, i got wine then i got steam and i installed CS:S, HL:1, a mod for HL:1 and DoW Dark crusade which took up about 10GB total
<artenius> Slart: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:31337           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Odd-rationale> pike_: Thanks! and how about for users?
<Karsyth> Slart: i uninstalled wine and i installed it again, now i have 1gb of space and no steam anywhere i can find
<artenius> Slart: and 6667
<Juan> amenado, it boots into xp, then when i restart or whatever no more grub menu, it goes straight to xp
<Slart> artenius: port 31337... suspicious indeed..
<pike_> Odd-rationale: you can cat /etc/passwd. not sure if there is a command for it
<gbz> gintu: i guess all users would be listed in /etc/passwd wouldn't they
<Lycade> Installation issue - "0.568000 PCI Bios Bug #81[49435000] found" on the alternate, as the normal cd, with the liveCD on it fails to load ubuntu. What should I do?
<gintu> gbz: yeah, how would i display that?
<Odd-rationale> pike_: Thanks again.
<artenius> Slart: really suspicious, how could I get rooted in 2 days of installing, especially with a router and firewall
<gbz> cat /etc/passwd
<Slart> Karsyth: hmm.. that's odd... all that should have gone with the .wine folder.. but your home folder isn't taking up more than what.. 900 MB now.. so no steam there
<Karsyth> Slart: now you see my problem?
<amenado> Juan paste in pastebin your menu.lst
<Karsyth> Slart: i just CANT figure this out
<Odd-rationale> Now what was that command to sort things alphabetically?
<gintu> gbz: that's what i tried but it's a mess :( I just want the users
<Slart> artenius: I have no idea.. is it anything else that might run an ircd server.. do you even have ircd installed?
<mauro_rioiv> Slart: so, can modi de sources.list ... but what change i have to do ?
<amenado> Odd-rationale-> man sort
<Odd-rationale> Nvm found it
<Odd-rationale> amenado: yeah, thanks
<artenius> Slart: no, I just installed ubuntu yesterday, I've not installed any servers
<gbz> maybe try #>cat /etc/passwd |grep 500*
<hischild> Slart, Karsyth, if you remove wine/steam, it does not remove all the gcf's ... you can try and do " find / | grep *.gcf " or something along those lines. ...
<sahak> How can I convert Ubuntu daily live .iso image to LiveUSB under Fedora?
<yeonhoo> does makefile.am file is generated by human or computer?
<amenado> sahak it is not necessary, fedora can read a standard .iso
<gintu> gbz: that doesn't display anything. i think for this advanced functionality i'll have to go back to windows :(
<yeonhoo> is makefile.am file generated by human or computer?
<GIn> hi, I have Ubuntu server installed in vmware, can I install X with this server install?
<sahak> amenado: I want to boot from a USB key
<Karsyth> Slart: sorry, whats the sudo command to search as root again?
<Pelo> yeonhoo, makefile is created when you run make I beleive
<musashi> i want to do a little conky script for GPU temp. I used echo $(nvclock -i | grep temp) it gives me "GPU temperature: 39C". how can i get just the number and not the text?
<Pelo> GIn, absolutely
<amenado> sahak, to obtain contents of iso, mount it and extract the contents
<gintu> gbz: i tired id -nu also but it only works for the current user :\
<Karsyth> Slart: or to run as root rather
<Karsyth> Slart: i know its sudo - something
<Juan> amenado, http://pastebin.com/d5e738e69
<Pelo> GIn, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<GIn> Pelo, I want gnome, what is the easiest way to install?
<yeonhoo> Pelo, then computer generate makefile?
<Slart> mauro_rioiv: I would try downloading that package from packages.ubuntu.com.. and install it using dpkg -i yourdebfilehere.deb
<pike_> musashi: | awk "{print $ 3}"
<Pelo> GIn, will the full ubuntu desktop do ?
<Slart> Karsyth: sudo locate filename
<cube> could i use a windows xp laptop as a wifi print server from my desktop?
<cube> my printer doesn't work with linux
<pike_> musashi: the 3 value is for the third column
<Pelo> yeonhoo, that is what I beleive
<mauro_rioiv> Slart: cool. tks
<gmcinnes> hello.  I have a very odd error where after a few days my system stops being able to respond to any command, just saying  Input/output error
<musashi> pike_, thanks. do i add that to my line or use instead?
<Lycade> Karsyth, I think it was something like sudo -i or sudo -s... :S I don't see it in my logs above anymore. =/
<Slart> artenius: can't you make netstat list what process is listening at a certain port?
<Pelo> GIn, hold on let me see if I can find the package name for just gnome
<Lycade> oh great, and then I couldn't scroll down
<Lycade> >.>
<sahak> how do you make a Live USB under Ubuntu?
<gbz> gintu: can you use the gui instead?
<pike_> musashi: so like $(nvclock -i | grep temp| awk "{print $ 3}") maybe
<artenius> Slart: yeah I was too stupid to remember to use sudo, so it wasn't naming the process
<Pelo> !install > sahak check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<artenius> Slart: it's portsentry on those ports
<artenius> Slart: old habit, I install it on all my boxes
<gmcinnes> anyone know what would cause 'Input/output error' on every command?  can't see the logs.
<yeonhoo> there are 3 files : makefile, makefile.in, makefile.am. and Im trying to analyse these files
<musashi> pike_, perfect! thanks.
<amenado> Juan remove line 150-151, and why not put the correct entry for you windows, line 160, no need to map eh?
<Slart> artenius: ahh.. well.. there you go.. you can sleep peacefully tonight .. you're not a leet warez dude =)
<macstarkiller> hello, could i get some help with my wifi printer with ubuntu 7.10
<Karsyth> Slart: new problem, it found a ton of .gfc files in my proc folder, but now my proc folder wont load. it just freezes
<sahak> great
<yeonhoo> Pelo, there are 3 files makefile.in makefile.am makefile. these 3 files are generated by make command ?
<cube> can you send a document from linux to a windows computer with a printer to print?
<Karsyth> Slart: its stuck trying to load with the spinning wheel
<Pelo> yeonhoo, your query is over my head
<macstarkiller> yeah
<GIn> Pelo, got the name?
<Slart> Karsyth: your proc folder? that's not a "file on disk" folder.. that stuff gets created at boot, afaik
<Juan> amenado, what?
<Pelo> GIn,  looking for it , be patient
<arrow> cube, yes you can, give me a sec and I'll look for the guide
<amenado> Juan what did you not understand of what i said?
<Karsyth> Slart: well thats where it found .gfc's
<Juan> line 160, no need to map eh?
<gintu> gbz: the gui does just what i want (Users and Groups) but I'm working from the commandline and need to display all user accounts :(
<amenado> Juan what for? and why do you have windows in hd1,0 ? is it really in hd1 ?
<gintu> this is a bash shell before gnome has loaded
#ubuntu 2008-03-14
<Slart> Karsyth: where are those gcf files stored? do you have the path?
<Karsyth> Slart: is it possible that my drive "thinks" that there is only 2gb of space?
<arrow> cube: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter?highlight=%28windows%29%7C%28printer%29%7C%28up%29%7C%28setting%29
<amenado> Juan see this nice tutorial http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<icesword> hi,good morning
<gbz> gintu: ok well if all regular users have home directorys, maybe you can find them, eg /home/gintu means gintu is a user ?
<Juan> amenado, ubuntu wrote the menu.lst and it must be because it boots when i go thru the menu
<Karsyth> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59546/
<amenado> Juan modify it yourself then per your customization needs
<Juan> amenado, but is that what causes xp to set itself as default?
<Slart> Karsyth: that just means that find can't access the folder.. it doesn't mean there's a file named gcf there
<Karsyth> Slart: i tried running as root and it just went to a new line with no results
<Juan> amenado, my temp fix is every time i go off xp, boot the gutsy live cd and remove the boot flag from the xp partition
<gintu> gbz: not all users have home directors ex /root, there should be a command to list the users and there doesn't appear to be :(
<amenado> Juan i gave you a link to read up..
<Slart> Karsyth: "sudo find / | grep -i gfc" didn't work?
<amenado> Juan see this nice tutorial http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<Pelo> GIn, try with sudo apt-get install gnome-core ,I think thats wil install all the required  dependencies and get you a full desktop withouth the rest of the ubuntu stuff
<Juan> sorry, didnt catch that
<gbz> gintu: well i am stumped ;)
<gintu> gbz: me too, back into windows land for me x_x
<cube> arrow, so i use samba then right?
<Karsyth> Slart: it found 2 things, /usr/share/app-install/desktop/gfceu.desktop and /usr/share/app-install/icons/gfceu.png
<gintu> gbz: thanks for your time.
<Slart> Karsyth: and those two aren't using up gigabytes of your space..
<gbz> gintu: try google if you cannot find an answer here, must be possible
<Karsyth> Slart: let me double check
<amenado> Juan also  man update-grub
<Slart> Karsyth: so.. we can do this.. "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<gintu> gbz: i have a few hours into it already and nothing comes up, i want to know how "users settings" gui does it because that's what i want
<Pelo> gintu, what is it you are trying to do ?
<arrow> cube, never done it myself, just knew that I've seen the page while searching on how to set up my printer.
<Slart> Karsyth: and then you can do this "sudo find / | grep -i trash" see what kind of trash folders you can find.. these should be empty
<gintu> Pelo: list all the user accounts on a system just like Sys->Admin->Users and Groups
<gintu> Pelo: but from the command line
<Pelo> gintu, man users ,  you can probably do a users -l or soemting to list the available account
<Karsyth> Slart: holy shit, it found a ton in the trash
<Karsyth> Slart: but its not showing up in my trash bin
<Slart> Karsyth: told you to empty your trash =)
<gintu> Pelo: i have looked at the man pages for all the user related commands... so man users "users currently logged in" -- i want users not logged in also
<mauro_rioiv> Slart: i download the .deb file ... and the same error apears ...
<Karsyth> Slart: its empty though, it doesnt let me clean it
<gintu> Pelo: do you know how to get it to display not logged in users ?
<Slart> Karsyth: it doesn't always do that... the trashbin is.. well .. not entirely reliable
<Karsyth> Slart: alright, so how do i clean it out?
<Lawrence111> Hello folks.. wrong server :)
<Slart> mauro_rioiv: then the package is broken from the source.. you'll have to wait until they fix it..
<mauro_rioiv> ok, tks
<Pelo> gintu, ask in ##linux , this can be done, I'M just not 1337 enough to tell you how
<GIn> thank you Pelo
<gintu> Pelo: apparently google isn't either :) i'll try in linux then, thanks.
<mixed> is it possible to uninstall ttthe latest version  of kde3 and install an earlier version of KDE  3?
<Slart> Karsyth: the easiest and safest way would be to use nautilus... I would run this in a terminal "gksudo nautilus".. but be very careful with that nautilus window.. you can kill your entire system if you drag and drop something by mistake.. or remove the wrong folder
<Pelo> gintu, search along the line of user permission, or groups
<caseyz> has anyone successfully gotten webcams to work on stickam? i just saw a guyy do it
<Slart> Karsyth: so keep any small children away.. lock up the dog and the cat.. etc etc
<Pelo> mixed, probably you should ask in #kde
<gintu> Pelo: what I found about groups / permissions only relates to those accounts logged in :(
<RichW> Can data still be fed to stdin once the program has been started on linux?
<helpmeowh> can some teach me about partition ...
<mixed> Pelo, thank you, I will
<helpmeowh> I'm new and wanted to install ubuntu
<Pelo> gintu, you just need to get the list of users ?   cd /home , ls
<Karsyth> Slart: um, i think i might have possibly put my trash in my trash "?"
<thiefness> helpmeowh: follow the installer instructions?
<caseyz> Anyone?
<Karsyth> Slart: im seeing some files that look like they are associated with trash apps
<Pelo> helpmeowh, what do you need to know
<seb962>  just moved my HD to a new mobbo, it's an Asus m2n-mx, and now I'm getting a kernel panic: timer not connected to ioapic. I've tried booting with noapic as everyone suggest, but then my keyboard gets disabled... I'm trying to boot from the live cd, and it happens aswell! any thoughts?
<Pelo> caseyz,  you are not being ignored this is just a busy channel , ask your question again periodicaly
<caseyz> can i switch from video4linuxv2 to v1?
<caseyz> ok
<Mongo2> hi
<helpmeowh> ok i alraeady make a partition with ext3 .... how bout mount point
<Slart> Karsyth: ok.. what kind of files?
<caseyz> Stickam finds my webcam, but it does not turn on, is there some sort of problem?
<thiefness> helpmeowh: mount point for the linux partition should be /
<caseyz> msn and skype turn it on
<icesword> helpmeowh, usually, you need a / partition and /swap partition
<Pelo> caseyz, I can't answer your quesiton, try searching in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , if noone else here can ehlp you
<genii> seb962: Perhaps try usb_handoff as an option along with noapic
<helpmeowh> owh
<Odd-rationale> icesword: swap not /swap.
<caseyz> they guy i spoke with said he was on 6.10 and his webcam works perfectly
<icesword> hmm
<seb962> genii I'm going to do some research on that command. Thanks a lot
<p221072> Question: I have Ubuntu on an external usb drive, now I changed laptop and the new one has an Intel Core 2 Duo Cpu, should I update the kernel to support the dual core?
<gintu> Pelo: so that works if they have a home directory in /home only -- User settings picks up the root account also
<Karsyth> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59547/
<Pelo> helpmeowh,  if you are using the manual partitionning step of the instaler, you will get asked for what partiton mounts to wath in the next step
<seb962> Oh that's it, I'm so stupid.
<helpmeowh> ucesword .... do i need to make many partion for every /boot , /home and etc .... one partition for 1 mount point
<seb962> The kernel is outdated... This one is a dualcore!
<Slart> p221072: I think both use the same kernel.. unless you want to use a 64 bit kernel.. that doesn't really give you much of a performance boost
<Pelo> gintu, the /home for the root user is /root
<genii> seb962: dual core should not matter, the default kernel is smp enabled
<helpmeowh> i already make 2 partition now , one is ext3 and one is swap ...
<p221072> ok, but can I know if I'm actually taking advantage of it?
<gintu> Pelo: can't users have their home directory in other locations and then listing the home directory in this method would break?
<seb962> genii: Good to know. I'm a big big green novice heh.
<Pelo> helpmeowh,  we slightly above average users like to have our /home on a seperate partiton,
<Slart> Karsyth: ah.. those aren't deleted files.. that's icons for the trashcan and such.. but check the folder /home/karsyth/.Trash  that should be empty
<seb962> genii: Mind you both my mouse and keyboard are ps2... Wont that prejudice the solution?
<Karsyth> Slart: yes that folder is empty
<Pelo> gintu, not sure, on the one computer, all the home should be in one partiton under /home,  I don'T think different users can have their /home on differennt partitons,
<Slart> Karsyth: it's more a problem when you have more than one hard drive.. then you get one .Trash on each drive
<helpmeowh> so Pelo .... how many partition i should create right now ?
<Pelo> gintu,  actualy they probabaly can but they would need to be mounted under  /home
<helpmeowh> is it 3 ??
<techt0nix> !fixres | techt0nix
<gintu> Pelo: well that's good enough for now I guess, thanks :) I hope to find a better way soon.
<Slart> Karsyth: so.. you're still missing about 8GB of free disk space, right?
<Karsyth> Slart: correct
<genii> seb962: That option usb_handoff works often on certain chipsets, even if the mouse or keyboard is ps2 and not usb
<Karsyth> Slart: i havent done anything since you told me to run Nautilus
<Pelo> helpmeowh,  3 is what I have for basic work ,    5-10 gig for / in ext3,  2xRAM ( max 2gig) for swap , the rest for  /home in ext3
<helpmeowh> pelo owh occay
<helpmeowh> thx ...
<helpmeowh> so i will create 3 right
<seb962> genii: Well, you gave me something new to try and revolve around. I really appreciate it, thanks!!!!
<Pelo> helpmeowh,  you can always add more partitons later , you are not stuck with any of this
<Karsyth> Slart: i have Nautilus open, where should i go from here?
<laz0r> hi #ubuntu, i have this problem -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/79101 but on ubuntu gutsy; is there by any chance a known solution for this?
<caseyz> http://pastebin.com/m23468f0d
<genii> seb962: Please report back results, either good or not
<seb962> By the way, if I manage to boot the system I already had installed in my HD... Will I be able to run it? Or I'll need to reinstall ubuntu?
<helpmeowh> so the remaining or the biggest size of the partition will go to /home
<seb962> Genii: I sure will my friend :)
<Pelo> laz0r, bugs listed in launchpad have fixes posted there as well when they become available
<Slart> Karsyth: run this command in a terminal "du /* -sh" and pastebin the result..
<genii> seb962: If the old install works will depend greatly on the differences in hardware between the old and new system. So impossible to tell
<caseyz> http://pastebin.com/m23468f0d
<Pelo> helpmeowh, that is where all your data and settings are saved,  and where you actualy work from , the rest is just executables and os stuff
<seb962> genii: It'll be fun to try. brb
<Karsyth> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59548/
<helpmeowh> Pelo is swap is needed ..... can i know is swap will maker processing process faster than windows ??
<goose> I need help getting my java to work in firefox
<Pelo> helpmeowh,  swap is basicaly a memory extension to your hdd,  I don'T use much of it myself but it is used by most progs at some points, you don'T need a big one ,  2 gig max, if you have a lot of memory you can even go lower
<Slart> Karsyth: you're not even close to using all of your 20GB hard drive.. what does df -hl output?
<goose> I can't get the "add photos" applet on facebook (which is a java applet) to work. does anyone know of a fix for this?
<Pelo> goose, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<helpmeowh> Pelo ... What is Primary and logical .... which one i should use ??
<Pelo> helpmeowh,  you can only get up to 4 primairy partitons on a hdd,  anymore and it must be 3 primaries and the rest in logical
<Karsyth> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59549/
<helpmeowh> occay
<goose> Pelo, sun-java5-plugin is already the newest version.
 * Pelo corrects helpmeowh 's spelling to okay
<Slart> Karsyth: did you do the "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoclean" ?
<Karsyth> Slart: yes
<helpmeowh> owh okay
<Pelo> goose, check the firefox settings,  make sure javascript is enabled,  that is mroe likely your issue
<Karsyth> Slart: ill run them again real quickj
<goose> Pelo, that was the first thing I checked
<Karsyth> Slart: still using space
<Pelo> goose, might try looking this up in the forum , maybe someone posted about it  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Slart> Karsyth: then run this "du /usr/* -sh"
 * Pelo wonders if GIn  managed to get gnome installed 
<goose> Pelo, I checked them out, but I was hoping I might get a more immediate response on IRC than I would on the forums.
<Slart> Karsyth: to see what's in your /usr folder
<GIn> Pelo, got an error when trying to run startx
<laz0r> Pelo, mmh, there doesn't seem to be any kind of fix on launchpad, so i guess there is none, thanks anyways
<Karsyth> Slart: a few GB in there. all i have installed in there is enemy territory which takes 900mb though
<helpmeowh> owh okay .. i will go out first
<helpmeowh> thx all
<GIn> it says no valid fontpath could be found
<Pelo> goose, I meant searching, not posting,  you could also try asking in #firefox, maybe they know what needs to bedone
<Karsyth> Slart: anything else i didnt touch
<Pelo> GIn, what is the error ?
<GIn> Pelo, it says no valid fontpath could be found
<Slart> Karsyth: and "du /home/karsyth/* -sh" ?
<goose> Pelo, thanks for the suggestion
<caseyz> this webcam issue is making me mad
<Karsyth> Slart: around 500mvb
<Pelo> GIn, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  use the default answers provided unless you absolutely know better
<Karsyth> Slart: 500mb *
<GIn> Pelo, I done that already
<Chris|> anyone know a good vnc server/viewer?
<Pelo> caseyz, webcam in linux is a pain
<caseyz> it sure it
<caseyz> i just want it to work with stickam, my friend plugged his in and bam it works :/
<Pelo> GIn, hold on , let me see if I can't find a font pacakge related to gnome
<Karsyth> Slart: what do i do about those files i found in the bin eariler?
<Karsyth> Slart: i think those might have been it.
<techt0nix> what is the .conf file called that has my res that my video card trys to run?
<Slart> Karsyth: those files weren't in the trash bin.. they were in /usr/lib and such..
<techt0nix> i been there once i just cant remember
<GIn> Pelo, I'm thiking to mount mu home dir over ssh through some program on WIndows so I can edit files in windows
<Pelo> GIn, if all you need is to edit txt files, why not just use nano ?
<Karsyth> Slart: well can i delete them anyways? they are associated with steam and wine
<Karsyth> Slart: which is what i was trying to do in the first place
<Slart> Karsyth: what files are you talking about?
<Karsyth> Slart: ill show you
<GIn> Pelo, not only edit files, not also transfer files
<GIn> with a mountpoint in windows, I can drag and drop
<Cyr4x> does anyoe use audacious on gutsy?
<Cyr4x> i've got an annoying issue with equalizer
<Slart> Cyr4x: sometimes.. yes
<Pelo> GIn do you mind having the full ubuntu destkop installed ?  you can always remove the extra stuff yuou don'T need ?    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Cyr4x> everytime i start the program equalizer bars change
<snypzz> just wanted to say thank you for this channel 24 / 7
<snypzz> much appreciated !!!
<peleg> Is there a way to control "encoding" or any other locale options in "writer"? I wrote a document in Hebrew, and exported it to .doc - I can read it well in openOffice, but my friend has Microsoft Word and she sees everything in Gibberish. Any ideas?
 * Pelo is now realy puzzles has to how to just install basic gnome from the repos 
<Cyr4x> even if i save my preset
<Slart> Cyr4x: I've never used the equalizer.. I just have it as a quick way of playing wav-files or a singe mp3
<Cyr4x> everytime program stars equalizer is changed
<Karsyth> Slark: jesus it took me a long time to JUSt copy it
<Slart> peleg: does microsoft word support hewbrew?
<Karsyth> Slark: im pasting now
<GIn> Pelo, I'll try that
<seb962> Well, it seems that the usb_handoff worked, but now I'm having another concern consequent to the last one heh.
<peleg> slart: yes, completely
<Cyr4x> so what do you use as a main music/radio player?
<Karsyth> Slark: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59550/
<Karsyth> Slark: its a big one
<Slart> peleg: oh.. then I have no idea..
<caseyz> hmmm
<caseyz> idea
<caseyz> brb
<peleg> slart: thanks.
<GIn> need to get 400MB :S
<Karsyth> Slark: thats what comes up when i run sudo find / | grep -i trash
<seb962> Whenever I'm booting from the livecd using noapic and usb_jhandoff options, my monitor goes out of frequency (it jumps to 64mhx, my max is 60), so I can't see anything but I hear the system boot. Any ideas??
<peleg> any other ideas buddies?
 * GIn goes get a coffee
<Yashy> I'm getting spontaneous reboots. If I do "last | grep reboot" they all end at 17:11. I've not created any root or user level cronjobs.
<Cyr4x> i've tried also exaile. that's what i want, but the sound quality sux
<Slart> Karsyth: ah.. those you can delete.. yes.. /root/.Trash is the trashbin for root..
<Karsyth> Slart: how do i delete them, through Nautilus?
<Karsyth> Slart: because they dont show up in my trash bin
<Slart> Karsyth: use that nautilus window you opened using gksudo
<techt0nix> can noone tell me the conf file with my monitor res?
<Dr_willis> Delete the trash and it puts the trash back in the trash. :)
<Dr_willis> This is when it pays to  learn the shell.
<Juan> im on gutsy and after todays update i have no sound
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  all of X is confiogured by the xorg.conf file
<Pelo> GIn,  sudo apt-get install gnome is suppose to get you tthe full gnome desktop without the ubuntu extras,  I've gettiung this from the packages.ubuntu.com site
<Slart> Karsyth: I think you can use.. shift+delete to "delete forever.. I never want it back.. just do it, trust me"
<Dr_willis> techt0nix,  the moniotor modelines are either in there, or the video drivers get them from the monitor  when X starts
<Thurin1> Can Ubuntu handle 2 mouse inputs at the same time? - when I try to run inputattach --mman /dev/ttyS0 I get the error "cannot set line discipline" (Yes I also have the extra mouse in my xorg.conf.. but still only one, the USB one, works. - any suggestions? Or is this not desirable under Ubuntu?
<Juan> i have no sound on alsa
<Karsyth> Slart: yep this is definitly it, it says its around 9GB
<Karsyth> Slart: funny how it doesnt show up anywhere else
<Slart> Dr_willis: the shell is nice.. but a typo can destroy so much...an extra space and here come mr reinstall for a surprise visit =)
<Karsyth> Slart: maybe because its under a fake C: drive?
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  i have several machines with more then 1 mouse. I just got  /dev/input/mice for the main inpt
<techt0nix> Dr_willis, i was there before i just cant remember what it was it was not xorg.conf, it didnt have anything in the file but my monitor res if that helps
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: Are they all USB/PS2 mice?
<Slart> Karsyth: nope.. it's because it's in the root trashbin.. since you're never logged on as root.. you won't be able to empty it
<Karsyth> Slart: i think that fixed my problem
<Karsyth> Slart: man, you have no idea how much i appreciate your help
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: One of mine is a Serial the other USB - the dual set works well in FreeBSD but ... not here for some reason
<Dr_willis> Slart,  and with Nautulus running as root.. you have 2 BIGGER isues.. #1 - you may forget WHICH nautulus window is running as root. thus messing up things.. OR a miss-drag can  render the system totally messed up. I will stick with the shell.
<Slart> Karsyth: yay.. you've got your 10 GB free now?
<Karsyth> Slart: i was about to format
<Karsyth> Slart: im almost positive i got it back
<Slart> Karsyth: you're welcome
<gr1ff1n> hello
<Karsyth> Slart: thank you for being so patient with me and EVERYTHING :D
<Dr_willis> Slart,  for root type file managment, i sticck with a bright red xterm, running mc. :)
<Slart> Dr_willis: indeed.. the cat jumping your mouse-arm.. and once again you're downloading ubuntu install disks =)
<Slart> Karsyth: no worries.. nice to be able to help
<Dr_willis> Slart,  this is why i often reccomend peoplke set up root's gnome themes to be BRIGHT RED> :)
<gr1ff1n> can anyone help me with that : "intltoolize: 'po/Makefile.in.in' is out of date: use '--force' to overwrite", don t know what to do anymore ? pls
<Slart> Dr_willis: that's not so bad.. never thought about that..
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: A few distro's already do that
<Karsyth> Dr_willis: how do i do that? lol
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,   a serial mouse would be /dev/input/psaux i belive. I dont even have a ps2 mouse any more.  all usb ones seem to use /dev/input/mice for me.
<Thurin1> Well not a "few" but I know at least two that I have tried that were like that - I think one of them was Vector Linux
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: Let me give that a shot..
<Pelo> gr1ff1n, use that same command that got you the error msg but put --force at the end
<Juan> sound on gutsy stopped working ofr me today, any help?
<Dr_willis> I see people in here  complaining that the root users themes are not the same as the normal user.. :)  I feel they should default to a Huge Flashing RED theme. :)
<gr1ff1n> pelo: I tried it, but still the same
<Dr_willis> I forget how to set the root users gnome themes however.. run some gnome theme tool as root and set it i guess. :)
<Pelo> Juan, review what you have done before it stopped working ,  did you play with alsa settings ? did you play with permissions ? do you still hve a volume icon in your pannel ?
<Pelo> gr1ff1n,  what's the command ?
<Juan> nothing
<Juan> all i can think of is a vlc update
<Karsyth> going to reboot, brb
<Juan> btw oss IS working
<gr1ff1n> ./autogene.sh, trying to install awn-curve
<Pelo> Juan,  check the vlc setting make sure they use alsa
<Juan> but why did alsa stop working
<ninj1> hey whats a good binary for burning mp3 music discs for my car?
<Juan> its not just vlc, the system sound with alsa is gone
<apecross> hi
<Pelo> gr1ff1n, that would appear to be a problem with the makefile in the source you are buildign , not much I can do about it
<apecross> can u help me i need to mont my zen mp3 player do u know how to???
<gr1ff1n> Pelo: thanks anyway
<Pelo> Juan, review the alsamixer settings make suer nothing is muted
<Juan> ok
<Pelo> apecross,  usb ? it should mount to the destkop automaticaly
<peleg> can someone explain me these shortcuts? - C-x means ctrl-x. M-x means what?
<Slart> peleg: Meta+X.. usually Alt I think
<Juan> omg pcm was muted
<Juan> why?
<Juan> lol
<Pelo> peleg, might also be window key
<apecross> Pelo, it does not^^
<Juan> thanks Pelo
<Starnestommy> or escape
<ninj1> what's a good burning software for linux so i can burn an mp3 disc for my car?
<Slart> peleg: you can change what key the meta key is.. it's in .. perhaps keyboard settings
<peleg> Pelo: probably not; it's on texinfo manual
<Juan> maybe someone h4x0r3d me
<Slart> ninj1: brasero is one
<Enron> hi I added a file in /etc/cron.d/file with this: 0-55/5 *        * * *   root    /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -update - config=blah.com >/dev/null
<Pelo> apecross, open a terminal and type   blkid see if you can tell if the comp sees your zen
<Enron> will this work?
<ninj1> thanks slart
<peleg> slart: but what *should* it be, by default?
<Pelo> apecross, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Enron> If I want to run this command every 2 min how would I do it: /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -update - config=blah.com >/dev/null
<apecross> pelo it show just my hd
<Pelo> Enron, I think you want to add taht line by editing   with sudo crontab -e ,  and you can change the time to some ting close to see if it works,
<apecross> /dev/sda1: UUID="e13883ad-cfc6-47c7-9a53-5f227b1211a3" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<apecross> /dev/sda5: UUID="bf41b9d4-a891-48c6-bd62-d1f00b21a5e3" TYPE="swap"
<Pelo> apecross, do you have other usb device you can use to test ?
<Enron> Pelo can you show me what it should look like
<Slart> peleg: difficult questions.. I've changed mine.. don't know what the default is
<apecross> u mean like an ipod??
<Pelo> Enron, it will look like what you typed but it will be a line in the crontab file for root, which your get with sudo crontab -e
<Pelo> apecross, or just your basic usb flash drive ,
<apecross> ok
<Pelo> apecross, just so you can test that it,s not the usb outlet that is defective
 * Pelo feels like playing around with conky but he's not sure what else he could add 
<Thurin1> Conky?
<Thurin1> :(
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: No psaux and I really do not feel like doing a makedev, not now anyways.. ah well
<Pelo> Thurin1, conky is an applet that displays system info on your desktop , as part of the background
<Thurin1> Pelo: I know what it is
<Pelo> Thurin1, you do not like conky ?
<apecross> pelo my pen drive is working
<Thurin1> No I do not
<Thurin1> But to each his own I suppose
<Pelo> apecross, might be specific to that type of device then,  in other comps or on other oses, does it mount as a usb drive or does it need a special app ?
<Pelo> Thurin1, I ust wanted someting with a little less resource consumptuion,  I made it look nice
<Slart> peleg: add the "keyboard indicator" to the gnome panel.. there you can right click on it.. select "show current layout".. that shows you where your meta keys are.. and super keys etc etc
<basskozz> Need help getting hellanzb + SSL to work, anyone care to lend a hand?
<DrZaius55> Is this an appropriate place to discuss hardy?
<Starnestommy> DrZaius55: #ubuntu+1 is
<DrZaius55> Fair enough.. thanks
<Pelo> brb
<apecross> pelo it mount as an external hd
<Slart> well.. I'm off.. good night everyone
<Pelo> g'night Slart
<Pelo> Thurin1, http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturehe2.png
 * Pelo cheers at the arrival of nickrud 
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  the makdev stuff has been outdated for ages i thought.  It may be some modiule aint getting loaded. I havent messed with ps2 devices in ages
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  its /dev/psaux it seems . Not /dev/input/psaux - on this machine
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: It's not PS2 :| It's serial that's why I said /dev/ttyS0
<nontitle> hi everyone
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 1 2008-03-03 13:19 /dev/psaux
<nontitle> I've installed ubuntu onto a USB stick and I'm using a CD to boot off it, as I usually bring it to friend's houses. I've modified the gdm script in /etc/init.d to automatically reconfigure X each time ubuntu is run. But I've run into a problem.
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  ahh.. egads man.. thats... WAY old. :)
<Thurin1> PS2/USB has no problem it's the serial mouse that has a problem
<nontitle> One of my friends uses an ATI video card, and I use an nVidia video card at home. Whenever I go to install the ATI drivers, though, it wants to uninstall the nVidia drivers. Now I could probably get around that, but will this break anything if I have both drivers installed at once?
<damaltor> did anyone here ever use lcd4linux? everything works fine, just want some hints =)
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  I forget what  the serial devices are even called. :) been so long.
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: Yes it is - but by tonight I will have no choice ;D - my USB optical is on it's last legs
<basskozz> Besides the Ubuntu Forums, where is a good place to ask a question regarding: hellanzb+SSL ?
<Pelo> nontitle, set it to always use vese that should make it able to run on all cards
<damaltor> Dr_willis: /dev/ttyS# ? :)
<Pelo> nontitle, vesa
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: How dare you forget - never forget! XD
<Thurin1> Yes it is /dev/ttyS0 slack had it
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,   I actually had several serial terminals on my liniux machines years ago.
<nontitle> yeah, I have that already working
<Pelo> basskozz, hellanzb forums ?
<Dr_willis> back when it was Cua## or somthing.
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: Very cool
<nontitle> but I want the hardware acceleration with it
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: It still is on MUlinux
<basskozz> Pelo, where can I find the hellanzb forums?
<basskozz> Pelo, where can I find the hellanzb forums?
 * nickrud finds it amuzing to have ttyS* without serial ports
<nontitle> I just need a way to have nvidia-glx and xorg-driver-fglrx installed at the same time
<basskozz> oops sorry for the double post, finger slipped
<xp_prg> anyone here?
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  that new Logitech VX Nano Mouse is nice. :) a micro-usb dongle..
<xp_prg> anyone want to help me with creation of a vmware image of a small program I made for an opensource project?
<Pelo> nontitle, that's over my head I'm afraid  , there are limitations to live cd ,  you might want to dl the .deb for the restricted driver and hve it availalbe on your usb stick in the /apt/cache folder
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I think i have some serial to ps2 adaptors somewhere in my big-box-o-old-adaptors somewhere. :)
<Pelo> basskozz, check on their website
<xxxx443354> Ctrl - Alt - delete.... on windows brings up that task thing.... how do i set it up to do the smae on ubuntu?
<nontitle> Pelo: I'm not using the live cd, I'm running ubuntu off a USB stick
<nickrud> nontitle: the do conflict at the package level, you'd have to modify the packages themselves. But the nvidia is only an apt-get install away
<Pelo> nickrud, you have unusual amusements
<Dr_willis> xp_prg,  a vmware image is normally for a whole OS. Not just a program.   There are premade ubuntu  and jeos vmware images at the vmware appliance web site.
<damaltor> Dr_willis: yeah, got one of theese boxes too... DEEP in cellar, but sometimes useful though
<nickrud> Pelo: you're not the first (today, even) to say that
<Pelo> nontitle, live enviromeent I mean,  such as a usb stick ,  put the deb for the restreicted drives in the /apt/cache folder or where ever the .deb files are kept that should allow you to isntall the restricted driver when you need it
<peleg> Slart: still: I ask what the shortcut M-x means? what meta-key *should* it be?
<xxxx443354> Ctrl - Alt - delete.... on windows brings up that task thing.... how do i set it up to do the smae on ubuntu?
 * Pelo is starting to think nickrud is a bit kinky
<nontitle> okay, I'll try that
<Dr_willis> peleg,  meta key = alt, or ctrl.. :)  alt key i think...
<syke> now that gcc-4.3 is released, will someone build a proper package for it and transfer gcc-snapshot to the gcc 4.4 trunk?
<apecross> pelo i found on google some problem with MTP player
<potato> kinky lol\\
<Dr_willis> ^c = control C   M-C  = alt-c
<Pelo> xxxx443354, menu > systms> prefs > keyboard shortctus
<nontitle> Pelo, WHAT? keep 3 feet away from nickrud
<damaltor> peleg: try windows key... in some funny way it was called "master key" in some distros
<damaltor> peleg: so type [windows]+x
<xp_prg> Dr_willis, I know that, my laptop does not have enough memory to make one though, I need your help
<nontitle> In KDE I think it's called Super L
<Pelo> nontitle,  I prefer half-a-continent away :-)
<nontitle> lol
 * nickrud sniffs
<damaltor> xp_prg: if you want to only run a single program, you ought to think about wine
 * Pelo is getting confused by his own off topics
<basskozz> Pelo where can I find the hellanzb forums, I can't seem to find them on the hellanzb web site, all I find is bug tracker
 * Pelo pats nickrud on the back , with a ten foot pole 
<Lycade> ok, now that I've been trying this for awhile, I'm tired of doing it on my own. 1) LiveCD boot fails. It gives a blank screen and locks up after loading all processes. For 32-bit and 64-bit. 2) I installed using the alternate CD. Trying to boot, both normal and recovery mode, and it fails. I get to a black screen and the laptop locks up.
<peleg> damaltor: tried, thanks... didn't work, though.
<Pelo> basskozz, I 'm not saying there are hellanzb forums, but if you want help iwth that particular app you should see what they can offer
<Yashy> I'm getting spontaneous reboots. If I do "last | grep reboot" they all end at 17:11. I've not created any root or user level cronjobs.
<peleg> Dr_willis: tried alt as well. well, never mind - maybe the tutorial (for texinfo) is not so good... :-)
<damaltor> peleg: well, then you will have no more real chances... a virtual environment takes up MUCH more memory then a single wine-loaded application
<damaltor> Lycade: when does that black screen come?
<peleg> damaltor: did you mean to talk to someone else there?
<Pelo> Yashy, anyting that might be interfeering with the power to your computer causing it to restart ?
<Lycade> damaltor, it comes after all proccesses are loaded (on the liveCD) with an "ok" after them, which is usually a few after the gnome display driver.
<Dr_willis> peleg,  with emacs the escape key - is also somehow the meta-key
<damaltor> peleg: yes, sry =)
<Lycade> On the installed version, it gets to the end of the Ubuntu with the loading bar.
<peleg> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> peleg,  whats it a tutorial/docs for anyway?
<peleg> texinfo
<peleg> http://www.gnu.org/software/texinfo/manual/texinfo/texinfo.html
<Kiron> hi all who use proftp here?
<peleg> there are a lot of keys for emacs there, but I can't handle it; it looks so unfriendly... ;-)
<damaltor> Lycade: had that thing too. a very unusal solution worked for me: just wait a few secs and hit a key, the black screen came always right after boot and seemed to be kinda screensaver
<revilodraw> how can i tell how hot my cpu is?
<Pelo> revilodraw, read the manual ?
<Karsyth> Slart: whats the command for searching files again?
<damaltor> peleg: i dont like emacs either... \o/ VI \o/
<Pelo> revilodraw,  nvm I missread your qwuesitono
<Lycade> damaltor, I had thought it might be the same thing. However, my laptop gets locked up. I can't even turn caps lock on/off.
<ader10> Is vnc over nx any faster than regular vnc?
<Dr_willis> !info texinfo
<ubotu> texinfo (source: texinfo): Documentation system for on-line information and printed output. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-6 (gutsy), package size 292 kB, installed size 2116 kB
<Pelo> revilodraw, in the terminal type sensor , or sensors, I can'T remember which
<Dr_willis> ader10,  i would be very much spuprised if it was faster
<damaltor> Lycade: did you change anything in xorg.conf, or installed any drivers like display / nvidia / ati? or does this come directly after fresh install?
<ader10> Dr_willis: thanks
<tsmith0> hello, I recently started using ubuntu and i want to get all 3 of my monitors working. i have an ati 1900xt and a geforce 6100 on my motherboard; however i can only get one of them to work at a time. any suggestions?
<ader10> Dr_willis: Have you ever won an award for sitting on irc helping people?
<Lycade> damaltor, I only installed Ubuntu. I haven't gotten it to load at all from there.
<Pelo> !dualhead | tsmith0
<ubotu> tsmith0: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<genii> !helpersnack | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dr_willis> ader10,  ive gotten a lot of creative  words tossed at me - does that count?
<damaltor> Lycade: Uh Oh... try to choose "recovery mode" in GRUB startup menu. does that work?
<genii> ader10: We feed him cookies
<Karsyth> anyone know why i still have wine files installed after removing them?
<Pelo> Karsyth, removing how ?
<Lycade> damaltor, No. That froze as well.
<Karsyth> add / remove
<ader10> Dr_willis: it doesn't count enough :P You should get canonical to award the most helpful people on #ubuntu somehow :P
<Dr_willis> peleg, Im missing somthing here.. what does making a texinfo file. have to do with the meta keys? :) the text editors normally make use of those..
<Dr_willis> ader10,  perferablay an award with a check, for my housepayment :)
<Pelo> Karsyth, that just gets rid of the application, not he settings files or the data
<damaltor> Lycade: that must be a very hard problem. did you try to use same cd in another computer? did you do the "check cd for errors" in cd startup menu?
<Karsyth> Pelo: how do i clean my system of all wine / steam / anything else ive installed in wine related file?
<Lycade> damaltor, I've done both. The cd was free of errors, and it did load on another computer.
<peleg> Dr_willis: it's a part that explains about emacs, a well integrated editor with emacs
<Pelo> Karsyth, sudo rm -r ~/.wine
<damaltor> Karsyth: 1. apt-get remove wine 2. apt-get autoremove 3. rm -rf ~/.wine
<Pelo> Karsyth, is steam a window app or a linux app ?
<Scunizi> anyone know how to get to the harddrive on a dell vostro? It suddenly thinks the hd doesn't exist so I want to make sure it's seated properly.
<Dr_willis> peleg, Ok. Your emacs - settings/editor are proberly the issue then. It may be the window manager is grabbing the key sequence also.
<Karsyth> Pelo: wine
<Pelo> Karsyth, that command I gave you ( as well as damaltor ) should take care of it
<ader10> I love how I can ask the simplest questions and get an answer here... I can look like a complete fool and still have my problem solved :P
<Dr_willis> peleg,  i got a book on emaca and they always use the 'esc-c' type  stuff instead of 'meta-c' in their docs.. which is annoying. :) but i perfer vi!
<damaltor> Lycade: ...what the... is there anything special about that computer? is it a notebook? is there any special hardware?
<Pelo> Karsyth, you might have to remvoe any menu entries manualy
<Karsyth> Pelo: how do i do that?
<Karsyth> Pelo: when i ran that command it just went to a new line, is that supposed to happen?
<GIn> Pelo, still installing :\
<Pelo> Karsyth, right click applications > edit menu
<damaltor> Karsyth: yes
<Dr_willis> well bbl. :)
<Pelo> Karsyth, pretty much
<Lycade> It is a notebook. An Hp Pavillion dv9009nr Notebook with AMD Turion 64 x2 (dual core processors)...
<damaltor> Karsyth: no output means no errors =)
<peleg> Dr_willis: well, I prefer SciTE... ;-)
<Pelo> Karsyth, what were you expecting to happen ?
<Lycade> damaltor,  Thats it. Just a standard HP notebook. =/
<Karsyth> Pelo: not sure, im still new ish to linux
<damaltor> Lycade: ok... Linux on notebooks is a funny thing, but my 3 notebooks work fine with ubuntu. give me a sec
<Pelo> Karsyth, that's how decent OSes work,  no needless bells and wistles
<Karsyth> Pelo: so wine and steam should now be removeed?
<Lycade> damaltor, I agree. I've had 3 that didn't have problems as well. This is the first one that did all of this to me. -_- I do know that I have an nVidia Geforce 6150 graphics card. I feel like it might be a display issue with that card.
<markrian> Problem: when I hit Ctrl+Alt+F[123456], instead of taking me to the relevant virtual terminal, my monitor enters standby mode. Pressing (Ctrl+)Alt+F7 brings me back to X without any problems, but I like my VTs! Any help as to how to begin fixing this?
<Pelo> Karsyth, I do understand what you mean tho, there might hve been a > commnad cmplete , line or soemting
<Karsyth> Pelo: yeah
<ironfoot_495> I'm having a lot of trouble using sacreem is there something better than screem on gusty?
<Lycade> Also, damaltor, thank you for this assistance.
<ironfoot_495> screem
<ironfoot_495> editor
<Pelo> Karsyth, you removed the app with add /remove, you now removed the data folder with sudo rm -f  , and you got rid of any leftover menu entries,  yep, that's all of it
<damaltor> Lycade: think so too... but wait a sec, i maybe have found something
<damaltor> Lycade: give me a minute
<kindofabuzz> any Gnome 2.22 debs out yet?
<Pelo> ironfoot_495, what is screem ?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, in #ubuntu+1
<kindofabuzz> k thanks
<ironfoot_495> I'm having a lot of trouble using screem is there something better than screem on gusty?
<damaltor> Lycade: do you know a bit about HP notebooks? is there another model similar to yours?
<Pelo> ironfoot_495, what is screem ?
<JimboDeLimbo> hello
<JimboDeLimbo> having some trouble with gparted
<Karsyth> Pelo: ok so now im set to re-install wine and steam?
<Karsyth> Pelo: ok, thank you :D
<GIn> peleg, worked :)
<Karsyth> Pelo: lag..
<GIn> Pelo, worked
<ironfoot_495> Pelo: html&php editor
<Lycade> damaltor, I do not have a model here that is similiar. The pavilion 9000 series are all about the same, I believe.
<Pelo> jimmygoon, what is the issue
<Pelo> GIn,  which one ubuntu-desktop or just gnome ?
<Pelo> ironfoot_495, gedit
<GIn> ubuntu-desktop
<GIn> but it still got errors
<GIn> although X does start
<damaltor> Lycade: maybe this helps, did a good job for my old fujitsu notebook: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hp.html
<ironfoot_495> yeah I think you're right.
<christopher> hola
<Pelo> GIn, cause right after you left , I found the correct package to install just gnome,   sudo apt-get install gnome ,   I'd missed it
<Lycade> damaltor, I'll look though it. Thank you.
<Pelo> GIn, what errors ?
<damaltor> Lycade: if there is a similar one with same graphic adapter, maybe there is a hint about how to solve display problems
<Pelo> !es | christopher
<ubotu> christopher: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, the 6000' nvidia should not have a problerm
<GIn> Pelo, can't remeber
<Pelo> geju, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Penth> I don't know if this is specific to ubuntu but can someone tell me how to stream the contents of a file to a script?
<Pelo> GIn,  well as long as you got what you wanted,  you can always deal with the errors later
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, something is causing problems with my laptop when I'm booting up linux, whether for an install or liveCD. It locks up when trying to display anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, Ok.. so you cant get to a desltop where it shows the install icon
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, sorry for the typos..  hands are sore
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, correct. I had to use the alternate to install it. That also fails to load.
<Alan_M> Youve been here all day jack, we expect typo's every now and then bud :)
 * Pelo doesn't want to know why Jack_Sparrow 's hands are sore
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, This is why damaltor  and myself believe it might be a display issue.
<bazhang> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade,  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails repeat and add noapic acpi=off before the --
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, I'll try that.
<kindofabuzz> is this a know bug?  virtual terminals not working with compiz running?
<Flummoxed`> of you
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, maybe the ppl in #compiz know
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, fyi  on option two.. you also remove quiet and splash when you add those oter commands
<peleg> does anyone know about a graphical user interface for editing texinfo? (besides emacs); I need something that will know how to add, or at least highlight, @ commands.
<kindofabuzz> gedit
<Pelo> peleg, have you tried with gedit ?
<kindofabuzz> kedit
<kindofabuzz> hundreds probably
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<kindofabuzz> nano ftw!
<Karsyth> can anyone tell me what the most efficient way to install wine is?
<kindofabuzz> there is a deb for wine
<oloughlin75> sudo apt-get install wine
<Karsyth> what i mean by that is without compiling and whatnot
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyth, sudo apt-get install wine
<kindofabuzz> winehq.com
<Karsyth> ok, thanks
<Pelo> Karsyth, goto www.winehq.org and get the repos
<hybrid-k1rnel> Karsyth, wine-doors
<ut0mata> karsyth: sudo apt-get install wine
<Pelo> Karsyth, I stand corrected , .com
<Chris|> does anyone know how to set the brightness on ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> yeah don't at-get it until you add those repos to get the newest version
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, I'm looking at the install that GRUB is using. Do you want me to go ahead and edit that one? It tells me to hit "e" to edit. Should I hit "C" there to go to command line? If so, what do I type in command line? :D
<Chris|> when i unplug my ubuntu laptop from my charger the brightness decreases and it sucks
<Pelo> 0.9.57 is very good
<peleg> Pelo: yes. it looks like it highlights everything..
<peleg> everything that starts with @
<kindofabuzz> yeah 9.57 is very nice
<kindofabuzz> wow works flawlessly with it =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, Ok.. I think I see, you got it to install with the alt.. but will not come up.. right.. yes E to edit  etc
<Carenthalas> Chris|: I think it is released to the Power Management.
<Pelo> peleg, I think you can change the type of highlight from the preference meneues for various type or scrypting
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, so do utorrent and progecad
 * Chris| checks
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, going that way you do not get to start or install...  not a prob
<peleg> Pelo: I have done it; only after that it started to highlight @s...
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, On the edit area, it has the following: root (hd1,1) Kernal /boot/vmlinuz some other stuff, initrd /boot/initrd and some other stuff, and quiet. Should I hit "d" to remove quiet? :x
 * Pelo is so bored he's looking at random pick on icanhascheezburger.com
<Scunizi> Chris|, that's typical of a laptop.. usually "fn" and the corresponding fn key (blue) will increase it.. if that feature is working in
<scarr> Hihi
<Carenthalas> Chris|: You can change the screen brightness level for both conditions using AC or battery.
<Chris|> thanks Carenthalas i got it
<Chris|> i looked at it earlier
<Karsyth> ok, so what exactly is cedega?
<Chris|> but over looked it
<Chris|> that helps a lot
<Karsyth> the main purpose of wine for me is steam
<Chris|> thanks :)
<Pelo> Karsyth, a commercial version of wine
<Scunizi> Karsyth, wine commercially changed.. on steroids
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, yes the line that has quiet and splash is the line to edit..  go ahead and add noapic acpi=off rith there before the "--"
<Karsyth> do you guys recommend it for using steam?
<scarr> Has anyone come across any weirdness with nm-applet and wireless connections?  Mine was working great, but now it won't stop spinning even though I'm connected fine.
<Gopher99> is there a way to use wine to use the Steam already installed on another drive?  for instance my mounted windows drive?
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, I'm looking at the line that has quiet. It says grub edit> quiet
<Pelo> Gopher99, no
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, do I just remove quiet?
<bazhang> Karsyth: best to check the appdb to see how well steam works in wine
<Carenthalas> How many users will use laptop with linux comparing with desktop with linux here?
<kindofabuzz> because you probly got it watching the wrong eth connection..like if you have wireless and a eth port you will have eth0 and eth1
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, One sec..
<Y-Town> In Gnome-rdp I get the following error:  Error during the connection to database.   I have reloaded the software and still get the error... ANy ideas?
<Pelo> Gopher99, wine creates it's own filetree with libs and dlls in it to run apps on , it has it's own regedit with appropriate keys
<scarr> Carenthalas: I've got both, but I wouldn't have any hesitations in using Ubuntu for my laptop exclusively.
<bazhang> Carenthalas: probably a mix of the two; do you have a support question?
<Pelo> Y-Town, what is gnome-rpd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, Here is the line I use to boot this system  kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=6c6e7857-4174-48b3-8711-463352173b5f ro quiet splash noapic apm=on
<Carenthalas> Someone suggests me to use Xbuntu instead of Ubuntu for my old Sony vaio laptop (P3-750/384MB RAM)....any idea?
<gitpik> hi!
<Y-Town> Pelo: Gnome-rdp    sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Carenthalas, not a bad choice for that machine
<bazhang> Carenthalas: perhaps how much ram what cpu; fluxbuntu might be a better choice if ram is minimal
<Dr_willis> Carenthalas,  ive ran ubuntu on much LOWER end machines then that..
<scarr> Carenthalas: I've got a Thinkpad e600 that has straight up Ubuntu and it runs ok, but I am also considering Xubuntu for obvious reasons (the e600 is like a 400mhz machine)
<Dr_willis> Carenthalas,  it depends on what you want to do with the machine. xubuntu will proberly do all you need for most common tasks.
<Pelo> Carenthalas, xubuntu used xcfe as an envirounement, it uses less recources then gnome and should urn faster on older machines,  but you have enough machine t run ubuntu if you which to
<bazhang> but xubuntu is hardly lightweight
<Y-Town> Pelo: its remote desktop connection
<crxyem> I think I may have found a bug, Not sure if it is only a problem when compiz is running or not yet, but if I open Firefox, thunderbird won't open and vise versa. they both seem to run " run-mozilla.sh" any ideas were I should report this
<Carenthalas> I have both Thinkpad T42 and Vaio PCG-R505JL, seems only Ubuntu LiveCD can work on the sony. The T42 has primary XP and 2nd HDD with Mandriva 2008
<Alan_M> its lightweight as in memory usage bazhang, not in size lol.
<Pelo> Y-Town, ic, I can't help with that maybe one fo the other,  or you might want to run the error msg in the forum 's search ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> Alan_M: with all the gtk stuff not so much
<Jack_Sparrow> Carenthalas, I do agree you have enough pc to run Ubuntu...  but your hardware is near the low end of that group
<Y-Town> Pelo: will try that
<Alan_M> i use xubuntu on all my stuff, but thats going offtopic so ill stop :)
<bazhang> Carenthalas: with enough ram even ubuntu might be ok you can check thinkwiki for the T42
<UeB> good evening: I have the following problem: I recently upgraded from feisty to gusty and after that my 2 external usb drives seem to unmount them self after a while.
<gitpik> can any body help me with a video codec problem I'm having?
<Pelo> crxyem, uninstall thundebird and then reinstall it , see if it gets better
<xenthro> gitpik, specifically?
<Pelo> gitpik, what's the issue ?
<scarr> Anyone have any experience unbreaking nm-applet?  How would I start from scratch with that (like how do I wipe any state files etc..)
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/ Carenthalas
<Alan_M> gitpik, sure if you tell us what the problem entails (is made of and erros your receiving)
<pisecx> find /var -name "*log" -a -type f -exec cp {} logs/
<pisecx> what's wrong with this?
<Carenthalas> Yes, I have checked Thinkwiki before, and I am using Linux under T42 now in IRC. Just a consideration if the old sony would be a bit tough for it to run Ubuntu instad of Xubuntu.
<Pelo> scarr, did you just try reinstlling it ?
<bazhang> how much ram on the sony caren
<scarr> Hmm, haven't yet, via the package manager?
<bazhang> oops
<Karsyth> can anyone figure this out? im getting this when i try to install steam... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59552/
<Jack_Sparrow> Carenthalas, YOu can always install both on the same box
<pisecx> it says that -exec has wrong arguments
<gitpik> well in vlc certain avi and at one mkv play with a weird color misalignment. Like a green bar across the top.
<Carenthalas> 128MB on board + 256MB extra (max. out already).
<Dr_willis> Carenthalas,  ive ran ubuntu on a Pent 1 - 100mhz befor. :)
<pisecx> no, that -exec does not have arguments at all
<Pelo> Karsyth, did you first run  winecfg ?
<crxyem> Pelo, why do you think that would work, the install is still going to put a file run-mozilla.sh in /usr/lib/thunderbird, and the same file exists in /usr/lib/firefox
<Karsyth> Pelo: nope
<bazhang> Carenthalas: that should run ubuntu or xubuntu okay
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, It has loaded. Thank you! Is there a place in the forums where I can thank both you and damaltor for the assistance you provided to me?
<xenthro> gitpik, hit "a" repeatedly until it changes
<Carenthalas> Jack_Sparrow: I know, just want the simlified the future maintainence if there is any upgrade or reinstall of XP...
<Dr_willis> Carenthalas,  install xubuntu, and install whatever gnome bits you like.. or install the ubuntu-desktop and try them out - see if gnome is slow or not. if so - use xfce,
<xenthro> gitpik, there is also a vlc channel
<Pelo> crxyem, let it , see what happnes
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, thank you but not needed.. we should now edit grub to make that permenant
<UeB> it is easy to get them back i just have to press the button on the right hand side next to the home folder butten in nautilus. But this does not help the programs that depend on the data from this drives when I am away
<damaltor> Lycade: i didnt listen, what was the problem? what did you change? congratulations"
<frank23> xenthro: what does 'a' do in vlc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crxyem> alrighty if that doesn't work were would you post the bug report
<Pelo> Karsyth, run that first and then , go ask in #winehq about installing steam , they will be able to help
<inertial> how can i suspend from the command line
<inertial> ?
<Lycade> damaltor, Jack_sparrow had me edit the config to load it properly by removing splash and stuff. Now he is still helping me.
<Carenthalas> The Ubuntu LiveCD on the old Sony is a bit slow due to slow CDROM docking....don't how fast will it run with the new 120GB HD that I just bought for it.
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I'll do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> damaltor, I wanted to thank you for helping as well..
<Pelo> crxyem, first I recommend you ask in #firefox and in #thunderbird if anyone has a fix for it
<gitpik> xenthro, doesn't work.
<crxyem> good idea
<crxyem> thx
<Carenthalas> The simplicity setup that I preferred would be similar to my T42.
<xenthro> gitpik, yea sorry, i confused the command with something else
<damaltor> Lycade: great thing. note down what he says, you will be happy to have it on next installation ;)
<gitpik> but whats the address for the vlc channel
<damaltor> Jack_Sparrow, Lycade: no problem... this channel is great, i had a lot of helpers here when i was new to ubuntu
<Starnestommy> gitpik: #videolan
<Pelo> Carenthalas, is anyone actualy helping you ? please use their names in each line and don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, I see a blank screen.
<Carenthalas> Primary HDD with XP and MBR untouch, 2nd HDD loaded with linux + GRUB (for choosing linux or XP). In case, I have future upgrade , or reformat, re-install OS. It will be much simple.
<gitpik> I figured it had something to do with ubuntu cause the files work correctly in xp on vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> damaltor, We try
<xenthro> gitpik, irc.videolan.org/videolan
<gitpik> Starnestommy, tyvm :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst      that is LST  if that helps
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, figures. I'll correct it.
<Carenthalas> Pelo: Oh, sorry, how should I do it?
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, it has loaded.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, YOu can add shift to ctrl-c or v to paste into a terminal
<gitpik> and Xenthro too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, NOw you will make the same edit on that page that you did manually earlier
<mosibfu> anyone knows if there is a hardy specific channel?
<Pelo> Carenthalas, right now you are just makeing statements and no one knows what you are talkinga bout,  if you have aproblem state it and wait for someone to answer back , if they don't be patient and ask again periocicaly,  ask in one line  don'T stretch it out, this is a busy channel and it makes it difficult to follow
<Starnestommy> mosibfu: #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu+1
<damaltor> Jack_Sparrow: .... i searched for a way to paste ito a terminal for AGES. always used middle mouse key... THX.
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, To the same area as before? I located it already.
<mosibfu> tyvm Starnestommy and Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, Yep
<inertial> :q
<Carenthalas> Pelo: Thanks, :-P
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, I will assume that now I would need to save?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, YEs
<sFEARs> How do i save a downloaded ndiswrapper package so that i can reinstall it while i'm not connected to the internet
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, Thank you. ^^; All I had to do was add noapic apm=on to the end of the current kernel line. :D Now I can get down to playing with Ubuntu. Thank you again for all of your help.
<Pelo> sFEARs, it's on the live cd ,
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, I have another favor to ask..   Paste this command into a terminal .. it will give you back a link.. so that I may verify your work..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit
<sFEARs> say it's a package not on the live cd
<adamhadani> hellos
<adamhadani> =]
<Jack_Sparrow> sFEARs, see if it is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<sFEARs> will look
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, "Couldn't find package pastebinit"
<ConstyXIV> how do you disable the extension version check in firefox?
 * Pelo knows that ndiswrapper is on the dvd , can't be totaly sure about the cd but has a suspicon
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone have any experience with using a Cingular/AT&T Wireless internet card on ubuntu?
<Mookie> I try to play DVD using Totem. I already have GStreamer and followed the instructions to install libdvdcss2. But it will won't play a disc. Can anyone help me debug what is missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, not a problem...  One of the first things you will want to do is enable the extra repos..   system...admin...software sources.. enable everything.. disable the cdrom as a source
<sFEARs> ok.. there's a bunch of files in there.. so if i save that dir with all the deb files in it.. do i have to double click on every one of those files... or is there more of an automatic way to do it?
<Pelo> Mookie, totem won'T play dvds,  you need ogm or something, xine will play dvds nicely enough
<sFEARs> isn't there a way to export packages & dependecies?
<Jack_Sparrow> sFEARs, just look for the ndis/... that you wanted..
<manatatas> how do i get 3gp files to have sound?
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, is there a link I could read up on tutorials for how do do all of that?
<Mookie> Pelo: Okay.
<Pelo> later folks
<lydgate> is there an easy way to get a newer git than what's in the repos in ubuntu? doesn't seem to be in backports
<lydgate> or should i just compile it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubotu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<sFEARs> if i just copy that onto a new install it won't work becuase the dependencies arn't resolved?
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, Thank you once more.
<Jordan_U> !clone | sFEARs like this ?
<ubotu> sFEARs like this ?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, there is also a wiki link let me look
<sFEARs> yup.. that's the one.. thanks Jordan_U
<robby_> hay
<Jordan_U> lydgate, How about from git ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo.. do you have the wiki guide link handy
<robby_> can i ask a question
<Starnestommy> robby_: go ahead
<manatatas> how do i get 3gp files to have sound?
<bazhang> robby_: sure
<Jordan_U> !ask | robby_
<ubotu> robby_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lydgate> Jordan_U: yeah, is that the best way?
<robby_> im using wine
<robby_> to play a game
<robby_> the game conects to the internet to update
<bazhang> is there a question in there robby_?
<robby_> then my folder browser asks where to install the update
<robby_> sence wine is a hiden folder
<robby_> i cant go to the folder
<kes0> =)
<robby_> how do i change ine
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy   is probbly better for you
<robby_> and the folder
<Jordan_U> lydgate, That's the way most people do it ( AFIK ) , there may be a repository for it though
<manatatas> how do i get 3gp files to have sound
<manatatas> ?
<robby_> to not be hiden
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bazhang> sweet
<robby_> sence makeing it wine insted of .wine messes it up
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, thank you once more.
<Jordan_U> Awesome, one bot triggering another :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, one more thing
<Xcerca> hey guys,  i have the regular nvidia driver installed, but in nvidia-settings  i can't see all of the posible resolutions for my monitor...  it worked fine in Dreamlinux,  and way to add resolutions to nvidia-settings ?
<robby_> so how can i m,ake wine use a difrent folder
<robby_> rather then its normal folder
<Starnestommy> robby_: I don't think you can
<Xcerca> any way to add resolutions to nvidia-settings ?
<jimmygoon> oh god, my #ubuntu log is 25mb
<bazhang> robby_: could you go easy on the enter key there?
<Jordan_U> robby_, You can, ask in #wine-hq
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, write this down..   sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst        if your edit was wrong, go to recovery mode and use that to correct the problem
<robby_> LOL 25mb isnt shit XD
<Starnestommy> robby_: you could try making the wine folder point to .wine
<robby_> wait till it hts a gig
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. have fun...
<bazhang> robby_: the experts in #winehq can help you ;]
<Jordan_U> robby_, #winehq that is :)
<SpookyET> http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html
<robby_> well see the problemm was not geting to the folder
<robby_> its that
<robby_> sence its hiden
<xb3rt> Does anyone use wifi-radar
<xb3rt> i cant get it setup right
<bazhang> !enter | robby_
<robby_> i cant naigate using the folder finder
<ubotu> robby_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Frederick> folks how long should java rake to build from source in a athlon64 3 gb processor 4 gb ram in average?
<jimmygoon> Pelo, did you ask what my issue was? I think I was gone and #ubuntu said someone mentioned me but its past my scrollback... I don't think I needed help with anything :/
<Jordan_U> !anyone | xb3rt
<ubotu> xb3rt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<netdu1> I want to buy (say) high end computer, how do I make sure I will work well with ubuntu? (wiki page)
<netdu1> or something like that
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, Do you mind if I ask what the NANO represents? I assume that it is reinstalling it back to the default config for the file.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xb3rt> How do i configure wifi-radar to pick up and connect to wireless routers nearby
<robby_> u dont nead a high end computer for ubuntu less u using compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, nano is a text editor sudo gives it root user access
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<s10482> DCC SEND 7529367932759327590759793257375254075
<robby_> lol
<bastid_raZor> what is the CLI to enter avant preferences menu?
<Lycade> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks again for all of the help.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wifi-radar-simple-tool-to-manage-wireless-profiles.html xb3rt
<Jack_Sparrow> Lycade, You would not have access to gksudo gedit   gui editor in recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<robby_> i like how ubuntu can auto install stuff  anfter auto downloading with just one line of comands
<robby_> XD
<robby_> wait u said there was a #winehq
<smatt> (12:32:02 PM) smatt: i'm using a turtlebeach usb audio and just installed ubuntu 7.1 last night. I launch firefox and install the flash player inside firefox, but i get no sound. i checked the sound properties and selected "usb" for everything and clicked test to make sure i heard something. i drop to shell and apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and then install it again. still no sound.
<jerbear> ~/.zprofile does not get sourced with gdm, only ~/.profile... can anyone confirm this?
<robby_> #winehq
<robby_> lol
<LjL>  /join #winehq
<robby_> how do i change channels
<smatt> i also can't seem to get ubuntu to mount my nfs shares
<smatt> (i switched from opensuse 10.3 to ubuntu 7.1)
<seamus7> Hey what's the best way to connect with Twitter in Ubuntu? I'm using Pidgin and it's pretty good. Tried gTwitter but it was limited and buggy. Anyone else have recommendations?
<lydgate> Jordan_U: ok i just installed a debian backport, since ubuntu backports doesn't seem to have it
<lydgate> and i don't want to build-dep it
<sFEARs> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<lydgate> because this is a laptop without a lot of space
<Jannita> Is there any way to deactivate the window effects on Hardy?
<CrackerVILLE> http://www.mininova.org/get/1240267
<Jack_Sparrow> lydgate, downloading from the debian repos is risky
<nalioth> CrackerVILLE: please dont' do that
<scall> I am having such a hard time getting my domain name to forward to the proper folder. I have created the necessary config files in sites-available and sites-enabled and restarted apache but my domain name still points to the www folder instead of www/mydomainname/. Any suggestions?
<lydgate> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<CrackerVILLE> sry
<CrackerVILLE> ctr+v
<xb3rt> How come on wifi-radar i can get the configuration right but dhcp can't make an ip
<jerbear> ~/.zprofile does not get sourced with gdm, only ~/.profile... can anyone confirm this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<smatt> scall: sounds like apache isn't configured to point to the folder you want it to
<smatt> not a domain prob
<lydgate> yeah, but i'm not using a repo, i'm using a .deb
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to redirect a graphical application to the standard X? I'm trying to redirect a zenity box to the regular display on the computer, as opposed to it being forwarded to my display on the ssh client.
<Jack_Sparrow> lydgate, where did you get the deb?
<scall> smatt: Yeah, I think so. Any suggestions?
<smatt> scall: have you checked httpd.conf?
<lydgate> Jack_Sparrow: debian backports. but git isn't like a system critical thing
<CrackerVILLE> http://www.mininova.org/get/1240267
<linoss> anyone of a software application that records a phone conversation utilizing the internal modem on a PC?  thanks in advance
<scall> No. The tutorials don't mention that.
<smatt> scall: screw tutorials. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lydgate, debian backport is a debian repo.
<lydgate> Jack_Sparrow: yeah. but explain to me how a git package could screw anything up
<scall> smatt: Well, the beginners like me need a little direction.
<xDx> .
<scall> smatt: http.conf is blank.
<smatt> scall: httpd.conf should be located in /etc, or somewhere around there..
<boykillsworld> anyone know anything about power management settings trying to set up ubuntu to hibernate and wake up according schedule
<scall> smatt: /etc/apache2
<Jack_Sparrow> lydgate, Just thought you should know..  I dont intend to debate every package and the differences.. but if it is not in our repos there is likely a reason for it
<smatt> scall: yup... that might be the prob then
<VonGuard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfM3RfoudLs
<xDx> DCC SEND 10922104814
<scall> smatt: What should be there?
<xDx> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> VonGuard, please dont do that
<xDx> so bad
<genii> scall: Since version 2 httpd.conf is deprecated. Use instead /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<bazhang> VonGuard: a question with that?
<xDx> can i ask
<xDx> why does DCC send
<VonGuard> it's ubuntu related
<lydgate> Jack_Sparrow: hehe, because git development is fast, and debian/ubuntu package updating is slow...
<ltcabral> hey can someone help me with a theme in fluxbox? seems that i need something related to gtk to load the theme inside the windows too
<Pelo> are they just giving out ops with breakfeast cereals now ?
<lydgate> and maybe not so many ubuntu users need git
<lydgate> i dunno
<bazhang> Pelo: haha
<fdsjkalf> web pages take 3 to 4 seconds to load, then suddenly load at normal speed. is there anything i can do to fix this?
<madd0g> DCC SEND 7529367932759327590759793257375254075
<madd0g> DCC SEND 7529367932759327590759793257375254075
<madd0g> DCC SEND 7529367932759327590759793257375254075
<madd0g> DCC SEND 7529367932759327590759793257375254075
<madd0g> DCC SEND 7529367932759327590759793257375254075
<Pelo> ltcabral, you might do better to ask in #fluxbox
<Jack_Sparrow> lydgate, Feel free to do what you want.. just needed to point out that it is ill advised..
<madd0g> DCC SEND 7529367932759327590759793257375254075
<wimpies> when I press the 'right' arrow key in xine my movie does not skip 7 seconds as it should but but returns to the kind of like the last keyframe.
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: useless, he's k-lined
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<sz90> wimpies: does that hapen for all files?
<wimpies> yes
<ltcabral> Pelo: they said its not their problem that im having trouble with gtk... the fluxbox part of my theme is working :P
<flyback> maddog unless you want to really see what a denial of service attack looks like you won't do that agian
<wimpies> left works , also ctrl-right works
<bazhang> fdsjkalf: maybe an internet issue; have you considered that?
<wimpies> but only right not
<smatt> (12:32:02 PM) smatt: i'm using a turtlebeach usb audio and just installed ubuntu 7.1 last night. I launch firefox and install the flash player inside firefox, but i get no sound. i checked the sound properties and selected "usb" for everything and clicked test to make sure i heard something. i drop to shell and apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and then install it again. still no sound.
<Pelo> ltcabral, do you know what file you need ?
<sz90> did you try resetting the mapping within xine?
<fdsjkalf> my internet isnt working right, may it be an internet issue. yes i have considered that
<ltcabral> Pelo: i dled gtk-chtheme but didnt fix it
<bazhang> fdsjkalf: adsl? when did the issue start?
<ltcabral> Pelo: this is how it looks like... http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9866/screenshotpb4.jpg
<smatt> 1200 people and nobody has helped for the past 12 hours lol
<lydgate> Jack_Sparrow: all right thanks. i'd rather have a potentially unstable system with git 1.5.4.2, than a definitely outdated and annoying system with git 1.5.2.5
<Pelo> ltcabral, hld on , I think you need one of the gtk engines
<fdsjkalf> cable, 10 down 1 up. started this morning
<fdsjkalf> latency 14ms
<smatt> i'm lovin ubuntu support ;)
<bazhang> ouch
<Gnea> smatt: have you already run through standard sound checking procedures?
<bazhang> smatt what does flash plugin have to do with sound?
<fdsjkalf> how would i go about changing dns settings in ubuntu
<smatt> Gnea: yeah i just explained everything a sec ago
<Jack_Sparrow> lydgate, Please discontinue the discussion and opinions or take it to offtopic
<Gnea> smatt: those weren't standard.
<sz90> wimpies?
<Gnea> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> smatt: please check the URLs that ubotu just spit out
<smatt> bazhang: well, because it's flash that' should be playing the sound in firefox right?
<wimpies> sz90 ; yes ?
<niko_> i was wondering whether virtual box or wining games would be faster
<Pelo> ltcabral, sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-xfce
<Gnea> smatt: if the system itself can't play sounds, then none of the apps will.
<techqbert> anybody have a data evolution dectop here?
<bazhang> smatt: sounds like a different issue; when did sound stop working? what did you do or add to your system
<Gnea> smatt: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    if it sounds like static, then perhaps the site is a flash without sound
<kes0> !sound
<smatt> Gnea: the system plays the test tones fine
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kes0> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kes0> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smatt> (12:32:02 PM) smatt: i'm using a turtlebeach usb audio and just installed ubuntu 7.1 last night. I launch firefox and install the flash player inside firefox, but i get no sound. i checked the sound properties and selected "usb" for everything and clicked test to make sure i heard something. i drop to shell and apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and then install it again. still no sound.
<genii> botabuse!
<bazhang> kes0: you can /msg ubotu for fun if you wish thanks
<ltcabral> Pelo: ok im dling... thx very much
<Gnea> smatt: well, you want help, so i'm giving it now. if you're unwilling to follow through on it, then no one will want to help you.
<Pelo> ltcabral, no promises
<kes0> bazhang: sry
<f4rr4r> I love ubuntu.
<fdsjkalf> omg this is really making me upset
<niko_> anyone here use a virtual machine or wine for games and which is better
<sz90> wimpies, did you try resetting the mappings from withing xine?
<smatt> Gnea: I was answering bazhang's question
<fdsjkalf> how do i reset my DNS??
<Pelo> ltcabral, actualy I'M an idiot,  this has noting to do with fluxbox,  try jsut gtk2-engines  that might work
<Gnea> smatt: oh, didn't see a direction or a direct answer to the direct question.
<smatt> Gnea: but to answer your question, i'm using sites like youtube for testing
<Gnea> niko_: it depends on the game. wine/cedega work pretty well.
<smatt> Gnea: the system test sounds work properly
<bazhang> smatt indeed try to follow what Gnea is asking instead of just posting your original long question
<fdsjkalf> whats with all the ban removal?
<niko_> i shall use that then. thank you
<Gnea> smatt: but that wasn't my question. you assumed incorrectly. i can see why you haven't solved the problem yet. are you familiar with the lsof command?
<bazhang> fdsjkalf: from the netsplit
<wimpies> sz90 : i do not think it is a mapping problem.  I ran xine in verbose mode and notice propper 'skip' efforts (i.e. the keypress does what it is supposed to but the frames do not move)
<cryonix> hey guys i have the java_ee_sdk-5_04-linux.bin how do i install it?
<smatt> Gnea: not really, but i'm reading now
<fdsjkalf> how does a split cause people to get banned
<bazhang> fdsjkalf: unregged people
<musashi> i have 3 HDs and each has a swap space. i want to make the primary swap file on a disk other than the one i'm using. is editing the /etc/fstab and adding pri=5 or something the best way or is something else better? what should the priorities be for the 3 drives?
<fdsjkalf> my internet is freaking killing me
<Gnea> smatt: sounds good, it's pretty cool
<fdsjkalf> ill br back
<scall> genii: I can't find anything in apache2.conf that needs to be changed. Can you point me in the right direction?
<smatt> Gnea: list processes of the app right?
<smatt> Gnea: want me to check processes of firefox?
<Gnea> smatt: negative.
<sz90> wimpies, are all the proper decoders installed?
<cryonix> <scall> genii: I can't find anything in apache2.conf that needs to be changed. Can you point me in the right direction?
<Gnea> smatt: type this in a terminal:  man lsof
<genii> scall: Please say again what it is you wish to configure/do, I missed it previously
<smatt> reading the man now
<Gnea> ...
<wimpies> sz90 : yes I think so, the movie does all else perfectly (speed up slow down skip more than 7 seconds, go back etc)
 * genii slides cryonix a coffee
<smatt> Gnea: list files open... but i'm not sure where you're going with ti
<scall> genii: I want to set up virtual hosts. My domain name resolves to the IP Address of my server but in the browser I just get /var/www instead of /var/www/mydomainname.
<scall> genii: I have created the necessary config files in sites-available and sites-enabled but it is not working still.
<sz90> what type of movie file is it?
<genii> scall: Did you reload/restart apache2 ?
<scall> Yes.
<Gnea> smatt: it really helps to have a basic knowledge of how the system works. lsof lists open files, not files open (there's a difference.) and how they're linked to each other beyond just a normal process list, in greater detail, with things that you never knew existed.  anyway, if you type this command:  lsof | grep libasound
<scall> genii: Yes and there were no errors.
<Gnea> smatt: it will show you all of the processes that are running that have some sort of access to the soundcard currently.  btw, is that a half-duplex or full-duplex soundcard?
<genii> scall: I don't understand what you mean by seeing /var/www in the browser. If you point a web browser to the ip/name you should see all BELOW that directory
<smatt> Gnea: only an output i believe, it's a usb soundcard
<smatt> there are no inputs
<cryonix> most of the time my ubuntu freezes. could that be due to the o/s itself? or is it my computer?
<Gnea> smatt: half-duplex means that only 1 application can use the soundcard at a time, full-duplex means that multiple applications can pump sound out of your speakers simultaneously. it has nothing to do with the jacks on the card.
<Jack_Sparrow> cryonix, could be the configureation or your hardware or combination..
<goose> if someone gave me some perl code for an IRC bot, how do I compile it?
<scall> genii: Yes but I am trying to set it up so that domainone.com goes to one folder and domaintwo.com goes to another. They all go to /var/www instead of them each going to /var/www/domainone and /var/www/domaintwo
<Gnea> goose: it should say in the README or INSTALL file
<sz90> wimpies, have you tired using a different program?
<smatt> Gnea: oh, in that case it's full. opensuse let me play multiple things at once
<Jack_Sparrow> cryonix, how fresh is the install.. has it been upgraded, is it a laptop or desktop, what video card and how was the driver installed
<genii> scall: If you have an alias/virtual host entry in 000-default for example, there will not be a directory which is named /var/www/virtualname unless the alias/virtualhost dir is ALSO in /var/www
<goose> Gnea, all I have is the bare code. I just need to know how to turn the code into the bot.
<Pelo> goose, you don'T compile it , you  put it in the ~/.xchat floder and open in from xchat
<goose> pelo, thanks
<goose> again
<smatt> Gnea: i have the output of the lsof command, shall i pastebin for you?
<goose> pelo, is there a specific file format I need to save it as in gedit?
<cryonix> Jack_Sparrow: freshly installed
<cryonix> okay i have another problem
<Jack_Sparrow> and?
<Gnea> smatt: there's another issue with that, though - if opensuse is using a software mixer of some kind to emulate that on a half-duplex card, you might be fooled into thinking that it's full-duplex. do you have some sort of mp3 player on your desktop?
<Pelo> goose,  don't think so , it's been a while, let em have a look
<scall> genii: I am trying so hard to understand that sentence but it went over my head.
<cryonix> when i create a user in the 'user & accounts manager' and when i try to connect to my computer via Putty. it says Authorization Failure
<cryonix> but im sure i've spelt the user/pass correctly
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<smatt> Gnea: it's a fresh install, i should! just a sec.
<bazhang> cryonix: could you give fuller info please?
<Gnea> smatt: ok
<Pelo> goose,  .pl I beleive,   and it's the  ~/.xchat2 folder
<steph_> Can someone tell me how to get the same kind of menu in 7.10 like the one in 8.04?
<jgonick> newbie question,  What do you do if a program locks down (freezes) while on the gnome desktop?
<wimpies> sz90 : it is a xine specific problem.  of course not all programs have the same features but skipping generally works (vlc, kmplayer )
<leo_rockw> i'm using ssh and i wonder if there's any way to view images (png, jpeg) i tried zgv and fbi but neither works.
<redheat> hi everyone
<leo_rockw> hey redheat
<Pelo> steph_, what kind of menu aer you talking about ?
<ShakQ> hey redheat
<redheat> sorry for bothering you all but I need some urgent help round here
<redheat> of course, I hope you all in best of health
<cryonix> bazhang: i went to system -> administration -> User & Groups. and I've added an account. but when i try to connect to that account via Putty (My Windows Box) it says Authorization Failure
<Gnea> jgonick: click on the 'x' a few times until a window pops up asking if you want to 'force quit' the app or not
<kiado> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> steph_, Since we are running 7.10 most of us do not know what that menu looks like.  Perhaps you should ask in #Ubuntu+1 about how to add hardy menu to 7.10
<redheat> I have a Creative X-Fi Platinum Sound Card, and I was wondering if there's a 32 Linux Driver for it
<redheat> ?
<[TX]Strongbow> cryonix: did you give the account a password?
<sz90> wimpies: do you have another program that uses xine's engine (like totem) to check if its the xine program or the engine?
<Pelo> redheat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jgonick> Gnea:  Thanks..
<cryonix> [TX]Strongbow: i'm sure i did
<genii> scall: What did you put for DocumentRoot    when you made alterations to the 000-default or apache2.conf file?
<goose> Pelo, where is the xchat folder?
<Pelo> goose  /home/username/.xchat2
<Gnea> leo_rockw: it won't do it remotely, zgv and fbi are reserved for the *actual* console of the system itself. there is no app that will do it remotely... you can use scp to copy the images to your system and use zgv locally
<Pelo> goose, that,s assuming you are using xchat for an irc client
<steph_> Pelo: in 8.04, there is only the application menu (I think it is name that way) while there is Application/Shortcuts/System in 7.1.
<Gnea> leo_rockw: if it's a website or ftp site, you could use feh to do remote viewing locally
<foxray> ubuntu was cool but i think i might go back to fedora, these nvidia drivers lock up my computer at random intervals
<Pelo> steph_, right click the pannel ,  select add to pannel  , from the list select main menu I beleive ,
<goose> pelo, I use xchat, but it's not there. I used apt-get to install it
<bazhang> cryonix: ah sorry I meant answering Jack_Sparrow's original question in full--what card how driver was installed etc
<leo_rockw> Gnea: i thought feh needed X
<Gnea> leo_rockw: it does. didn't know if you had X or not.
<leo_rockw> Gnea: i'm using dslinux, no X and no extra apps (ie, zgv).
<steph_> Pelo: you're right. thanks
<Pelo> goose, you do know that   a . before the name means it is hidden right ?  hit crtl_h do dislply hidden files
<Strongbow[TX]> cronix: and a valid shell?
<leo_rockw> Gnea: i connect with ssh to my laptop. no biggie, just wanted to know if there was a way. thank you.
<goose> pelo, I feel like an idiot right now
<redheat> Pelo, unfortunately, they don't have one for the X-Fi card, those geniuses over at Creative won't release the source code for their new cards
<Pelo> goose, you should
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<redheat> anyhow..thank you so much for your help guys..
<cryonix> strong what do mean by a valid shell?
<bazhang> haha
<redheat> Hey Jack Sparrow, how are you my friend, hope you're doing well
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat, Much better thanks
<Pelo> redheat, you might also look up your model in the forum see if anyone else had issues and a solution  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Gnea> leo_rockw: i have no idea if zgv works on the DS or not - all i know is that, for the console with zgv, the files need to be local, that's it. :)
<Strongbow[TX]> The user has to have a shell. It has to be one listed in /etc/shells. If you used the gui tool, then one of the dropdowns / form fields would be for the shell...
<scall> genii: I searched for DocumentRoot in apache2.conf and found nothing.
<redheat> ok I wll, thank you so much Pelo, truly appreciate your help my friend..
<cryonix> i see
<redheat> I'll go there now.. thank you all, take care and have a nice day
<goose> pelo, don't worry about it. :D I saved it to the xchat dir, do I need to restart xchat? and how do I load the bot?
<Strongbow[TX]> it will only list valid shells and probably defaulted to Bash, but it's worth checking
<cryonix> it says /bin/bash
<adorablepuppy> Is there an alternative to gdesklets?
<qcjn> Hi, i've installed a hard disk with a pci serail ata host card. Ubuntu dosn't see it ??
<Strongbow[TX]> Open a terminal window and do "finger user" where "user" is the user you added.
<Strongbow[TX]> Look for "Shell:"
<cryonix> ok let me try
<leo_rockw> Gnea: with dslinux you can only use the apps that come by default (which is the basics... it's only like a 3mb image). thanks for your help. i just wanted to know if there was a way to do it, now that i know there isn't i won't keep trying lol
<Pelo> goose, no need to restart xchat, look in hte xchat menu , in windows,  script and plugins
<oboy03> what is LTS in layman's term?
<cryonix> Shell: bin/bash
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, that card most likely requires special drivers.. even in windows that we dont have in ubuntu
<leo_rockw> oboy03: long term service
<Jordan_U> leo_rockw, You can install other apps with DSL
<Strongbow[TX]> oboy03: "Long Term Support". Support for 3 years for desktop versions, 5 for server versions.
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: oh really? how so?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: "bin/bash" or "/bin/bash"?
<Jordan_U> leo_rockw, apt-get
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: so you think it won't work with that card ?
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: i read the wiki, and didn't find anything about that.
<cryonix> it says Shell: /bin/bash
<genii> scall: Perhaps take a look at the virtual host entry the person here made, it's the 7th greyish panel down the page, and compare it with whatever you put:  http://www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-apache-virtual-sites.html
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: oh, it's not damn small linux, it's ds linux (for the nintendo DS)
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, I have my doubts.. did it come with a driver for windows?
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: OK, unless you've done somethign weird, the user has a valid shell.
<Jordan_U> leo_rockw, Oh :)
<cryonix> leo_rockw: nintendo DS linux? NICE
<oboy03> what would happen if the support to one ubuntu version expirse?
<cryonix> strongbow; i'm trying to login via Putty. it says Access Denied
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<leo_rockw> cryonix: yup... i can use irssi, finch, links2... all with ssh, pretty cool huh?
<cryonix> lleo_rockw thats crazy
<genii> scall: Adjust directories accordingly, of course
<goose> pelo, does xchat already have the perl extensions? I got 'Unknown file type /home/goose/.xchat2/RokerBot. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin? Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script'
<xb3rt> Can someone help me setup my wireless on ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: next thing to check is the home directory. Does it exist? Look for "Directory:" in the output above and see if you can do "cd directory" (replacing directory with what it says in the finger output)
<Jordan_U> cryonix, Do you have openssh-server installed?
<leo_rockw> cryonix: yes, crazy, but awesome.
<EDinNY> what deb contains Acrobat Reader?
<Gnea> EDinNY: it's part of the medibuntu archive
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, It seems unlike;y to me that it will work if it is not autodetected
<Gnea> !medibuntu | EDinNY
<ubotu> EDinNY: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Strongbow[TX]> loe_rockw: that's a good question actually.
<cryonix> Jordan_U: no i dont
<EDinNY> Gnea: do you know the name of the deb?
<Pelo> goose, it's been a while,  but I don'T think I needed to install any specific extension to run perl scripts in xchat ,not on linux anyway,  let me see what perl packages I have installed and make you a short list
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: well i had the same problem wiht an ide hrad drive
<smatt> Gnea: I'm getting the following errors when I run firefox in the console and watch output:
<smatt> ALSA lib conf.c:3982:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<smatt> ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<smatt> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1351:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<bazhang> xb3rt: cli or gui?
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, Is that with an onboard ide controller.. what mb?
<xb3rt> Chat check, 1.....2.....3................
<sz90> wimpies, any luck with another program with the xine engine?
<cryonix> Jordan_U: but i can connect to the box via Putty.. but it just says Access Denied when i try to login
<xb3rt> bazhang: gui, wifi-radar preferable
<Gnea> EDinNY: well if you add it and then do a search for acroread with apt-cache, it should show up
<qcjn> yes onboard...what is mb?
<xb3rt> bazhang: although either will work
<bazhang> xb3rt: here is a great guide though cli http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, mb = motherboard make and model?
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: have you looked at your logs to see what it says? Have a look at /var/log/messages and /var/log/secure
<xb3rt> bazhang: what do you do it with
<bazhang> xb3rt: take a look and come back with questions ;]
<Pelo> goose, what is this script for anyway ? were you made an op to ?
<bazhang> xb3rt: cli
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know ?
<smatt> Gnea: it just scrolls over and over those 3 things
<Gnea> smatt: anything more than 1 line should really be pastebin'd
<xb3rt> bazhang: does it scan the area
<crshman> hi all, my box spits out "Disabling IRQ #7" every now and then, from the boot i see that IRQ#7 belongs to a sata card in my system....when it disables IRQ#7 the drives connected to it go down
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, did the livecd boot to a desktop?
<Jordan_U> cryonix, You need openssh-server to connect via ssh, I don't know what putty is reporting as a 'connection' "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<crshman> any idea's why the system is doing this?
<goose> Pelo, it's for a bot that gives the weather to any city when you ask for it
<cryonix> jordan_u let me try
<qcjn> what live cd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, The ubuntu disk you were using to install the os
<Gnea> cryonix: your system sounds screwy - IRQ7 is usually parallel. could be a bad SATA cable though
<cryonix> if i still openssh-server. would i be more vulnerable of attacks/
<bazhang> qcjn: how did you install ubuntu?
<cryonix> Gnea: it is a bit screwy
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: only slightly. The bigger danger is using weak passwords.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, agreed irq 7 is usually lpt1
<Gnea> cryonix: do you have any other sata cables to test with? only time i've seen that is when there's a problem with it
<Pelo> goose, I'm gonna dcc send you a perl script a freind made for me (I don't code) you can load it to see if it works and you can also check your own script against it  , how is that ?
<cryonix> Gnea: i dont run any SATA cables :(
<Gnea> Jack_Sparrow: nod
<cryonix> okay guys i've installed openssh-server
<one_matthias> hi everybody, anyone have bluetooth experiance ...
<qcjn> from a cd , and installed it directly. I've installed 6.02 and upgraded up to 7.10
<goose> Pelo, I don't code either, someone gave me this script, but I'll take anything I can get
<Gnea> cryonix: but you just said you've got a SATA card in the system. are you using IDE drives?
<cryonix> Gnea: i'm using IDE drives
<Strongbow[TX]> Gnea: I think you have him confused with someone else. cryonix is talking about an ssh issue.
<Gnea> cryonix: then why is the SATA chip turned on?
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, Ok.. we call those live cd's as you can boot up and test drive them.  Why do you say it had a problem with your ide
<cryonix> Jordan_U: ive installed openssh-server
<Gnea> er
<cryonix> Gnea: where did u see SATA?
<cryonix> lol
<smatt> to hell with it, i'm going back to opensuse. thanks for (trying to) help Gnea
<Pelo> goose, that script is to block ppl from pm ing you with /msg , let me know whjen you loaded it I'll give it a try
<hitme666> any1 ever used a jetway MiniQ Twin + his Remote with ubuntu / linux ?
<Gnea> crshman: sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> crshman,   Gnea
<goose> pelo, I loaded it
<Gnea> cryonix: sorry about that :(
<Gnea> *headdesk*
<cryonix> Gnea: no prob :P
<Jordan_U> cryonix, Is putty working now?
<goose> Pelo, it worked
<Gnea> crshman: uhm, did you catch all of that? :)
<cryonix> Jordan_U: putty can connect to my computer via SSH. but when i put the login details ive added. it says Access Denied
<Pelo> goose,  so that is working,  there must be a problem with your other script
<xb3rt> how do i print a command to a txt file
<qcjn> because i installed an ide before..When i installed it, Ubuntu didn't see it
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: did you check the home directory for the user exists?
<goose> how do I deactive it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, disable lpt1 in the bios for testing, leave it that way if he isnt using parallel printer
<Strongbow[TX]> xb3rt: "command > filename.txt"
<goose> Pelo, how do I deactivate the script so people can PM me again?
<cryonix> Strongbow[TX]: i can see the user folder there in /home/
<crshman> ok got that
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: ok, next, did you look at /var/log/messages and /var/log/secure?
<Pelo> goose,  use the same menu you used to load the script to unload it
<crshman> irq7 is parallel, but i disabled it in bios because i don't use it
<xb3rt> Strongbow[TX]: does that just put the .txt into the working directory
<cryonix> strongbow let me have a look
<Gopher99> xb3rt, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, Ok..  but when did it not see it.. did you get to a gui desktop and the installer failed?
<Strongbow[TX]> xb3rt: it dumps whatever would have gone to the screen in the given file instead...
<Gnea> crshman: how many SATA drives do you have hooked up?
<goose> Pelo, XChat > Load Plugin Or Script
<Pelo> goose, yes
<Gopher99> xb3rt, if you want to put it somewhere, just list that explicit directory, like  (command) > /home/username/blah.txt
<crshman> 4 onboard and 3 on the card
<goose> Pelo, it doesn't give me an option to unload it
<tengulre> which package contain dot command?
<Pelo> goose,  no actualy ,  windows > pluggin and script
<Jack_Sparrow> crshman, I hope you verified you have enough power supply to run all of those
<crshman> i do, it's a 700W
<Jack_Sparrow> just checking
<Gnea> crshman: sounds like one of the SATA cables on the card could be bad. do you have any spares?
<Strongbow[TX]> tengulre: what do you mean "dot command"?
<one_matthias> anyone with ati mobility radeon  installed in ubuntu ...
<crshman> yeah i do, sata cable eh....never had one of those go bad...
<crshman> didn't know they could =)
<xb3rt> Gopher99: thank you
<Gopher99> anytime meng
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl, I need to go eat dinner
<cryonix> Jordan_U: i've checked var/logs/messages. what am i suppose to be looking for?
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: first it was a used hd ide... so i ve tried to put it in ext3 with qparted and then with gparted, but it didn't see it ?
<goose> Pelo, thanks. Any idea where I can get some advice on programming a bot?
<Strongbow[TX]> one_matthias: I had one in my work laptop. It worked great. Don't work at that job anymore though.
<Gnea> crshman: heh, i have. it SUCKED! :) try switching the drives out one by one and see if it occurs again, if you can
<cryonix> goose: eggheads.org
<Pelo> goose, techincaly those aren'T bots, they're just scripts ,  but you can always try and ask in #xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, gparted livecd or gparted from the ubuntu livecd
<crshman> well i only have 1 drive running on it right now
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: that was me actually. Anyway, look for anything about that user. More likely the message you want is going to be in /var/log/secure though.
<arrrghhh> is there any way to vnc into a computer that's at the login screen?  i can ssh in, but x11vnc says it can't find a suitable display.
<crshman> and i've tested all 3 individually and it still shuts off
<Gnea> all 3 drives or all 3 cables?
<crshman> drives
<crshman> but i'll try the cable
<Xcerca> is there any way to keep the same resolution but change the display "size" maybe,  the panels are going way off the edge of my monitor,   is anyone familiar with xrandr ?
<Strongbow[TX]> arrrghh: make sure you have DISPLAY environment variable set, and it's valid.
<cryonix> Strongbow[TX]: i dont have /var/log/secure but i've got /var/logs/messages
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: not from a live cd..I've installed it apt-get...?
<Gnea> crshman: if it's not the cables, it could be the way that linux is routing the IRQs.... have you tried pci=routeirq at boot?
<arrrghhh> Strongbow[TX], can you explain that more in-depth?  i didn't do anything to configure x11vnc, it just worked...
<orion2012> what's a glob that matches all hidden files that doesn't include '.' and '..'?
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, we have a command line modifier for the livecd called    all_generic_ide  that sometimes helps.. but I need food, so see you later
<crshman> have not (writing all these things down though!)
<Gnea> orion2012: *
<Strongbow[TX]> arrrghhh: is X running on the server you're trying to connect to?
<orion2012> Gnea: hidden files
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks ?
<Gnea> orion2012: .[A-Za-z0-9]*  sorry
<arrrghhh> Strongbow[TX], normally yes, but since i rebooted it's probably just sitting at the login screen.... so i'm guessing X hasn't started yet?
<orion2012> Gnea: Thanks, I was afraid of that
<orion2012> Gnea: hoping it'd be something easy to type
<Gnea> orion2012: it is :)
<Strongbow[TX]> arrrghhh: try "service gdm restart" (or if you don't have "service" installed, "/etc/init.d/gdm restart")
<Gnea> orion2012: just remember: ever uppercase, lowercase and number
<Gnea> crshman: try the pci=routeirq thing first, could prevent stress :)
<Strongbow[TX]> orion2012: is this something you need to do in a script?
<genii> arrrghhh: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC the part about gdm and vnc
<crshman> just booted like that =)
<orion2012> Strongbow[TX]: no, just on cmd line
<Gnea> kewl
<orion2012> Strongbow[TX]: moving files arround
<Frederick> folks how long should java take to build from source in a athlon64 3 gb processor 4 gb ram in average?
<Frederick> 1 hour?
<jimmygoon> OpenJDK?
<arrrghhh> genii, thanks.  and Strongbow[TX] it didn't work.  i use kubuntu, so i did "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" and it restarted the window manager, gave me the messages that it did but x11vnc still doesn't run.
<Frederick> jimmygoon: icedtea-java7-plugin icedtea-java7-bin icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-jdk
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im looking at getting a new PC, now im not really a newb to building, but just not uptodate ... last PC i built had a athlon 2200+ and some crappy ATI vid card..coulld someone in here help me, as im going to need to run linux on it, aswell as windows(just for Call of Duty 4)
<Frederick> ToddEDM: linuxwill run in pretty much every system
<ToddEDM> i think i know that i should stay away from ATI.. is this true?
<Strongbow[TX]> ToddEDM: kind of an all-encompassing question. Do you have something specific you need help with?
<Frederick> ToddEDM: for linux support grforce is much better imho
<Strongbow[TX]> Frederick: Especialy Ubuntu.
<Pelo> ToddEDM, if you donT' need any extra fancy graphics , get an asus board with all intel chipset,  saveyourself some pain
<Frederick> Pelo: he wants games he needs at leasts a geforce 8600 :p
<arrrghhh> genii, that's some good info that i've read thru, but the login screen stuff seems to only apply to ubuntu because they keep talking about gdm and not kdm.  will those instructions work for kde?
<rsk> ToddEDM: cod4 has platinum rating in wine btw :)
<cryonix> when i type: su and it asks for my password. i placed my password and it says incorrect password?
<Pelo> Frederick, which is what I meant abotu extrafancy graphics
<rsk> cryonix: ubuntu dosent use a root account
<cryonix> but i am the admin of this computer. i own it
<ToddEDM> Strongbow[TX]: i just am not sure what what components to choose, kinda lost touch with the new technologies, anything that i should look for in a mobo that might keep this system upto-date
<cryonix> ohh
<rsk> cryonix: use sudo instead
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: "su" will ask for the root password. "sudo" asks for your password.
<Frederick> im happy with myne 8800 gts
<denobjob> lol
<ToddEDM> rsk: sweet
<cryonix> i see
<genii> arrrghhh: The port 5901 yes, thats remote X login. the gdm.conf stuff you may need to look up kdm equivelent
<cryonix> because when i try to install java runtime player. it says your not logged in as a root account
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: sudo might not even ask. I think it doesn't on ubuntu.
<cryonix> yeah..
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: what rsk said.
<crshman> *waits for a disabled irq message* haha
<Genius314> I want to record video in DOSbox, but I need to press ctrl-alt-f5 to do so, which brings me to some terminal-type thing. Can I disable this shortcut in Ubuntu? It's not in the list in  System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortucts.
<cryonix> i see
<Gnea> ToddEDM: i've had better luck with nvidia than ati on the 3d end, a dual-core p4 3ghz or better or dual-core athlon64 should suffice
<Jordan_U> cryonix, Don't install it that way!
<Jordan_U> !java | cryonix
<ubotu> cryonix: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Frederick> I want distcc to build this java package :p
<Strongbow[TX]> bbl. dinner is ready.
<ToddEDM> Gnea:  thx ..3ghz or better...check
<cryonix> ok ill have a look
<Gnea> ToddEDM: www.pricewatch.com
<cryonix> im so confused
<cryonix> i downloaded java_ee_sdk-5_04-linux.bin which was 156mb
<Pelo> cryonix,  what are you trying to acheive ?
<cryonix> trying to watch youtube clips
<cryonix> lol
<ToddEDM> Gnea:  thx
<joanki> can i send a message to someone who is on irc but i'm not in the same room as them?
<Gopher99> joanki, if youre on the same server
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone have any experience with using a Cingular/AT&T Wireless internet card on ubuntu? I can't seem to get it to work following some of the tutorials I have found
<joanki> Gopher99, how do i find out?
<Pelo> cryonix, turn on javascript in the firefox prefs and instaill flash non free
<Gopher99> joanki, just /msg (username) (message)
<hitme666> any1 ever used a jetway MiniQ Twin + his Remote with ubuntu / linux ? or just question .. is it possible thats a IR-Remote uses same event then a keyboard ?
<Gopher99> if you get the wrong guy, heh
<joanki> THANKS
<RDProg> Hi all I am having trouble with an Ubuntu triple-boot
<RDProg> It is Windows XP, Vista and 7.10
<Pelo> RDProg, vista is the problme I take it ?
<RDProg> and after Install GRUB wasn't installed so it just boots to Windows
<TheRedBaron> RDProg: in which order did you install the Operating systems?
<RDProg> I stalled XP, Vista, Ubuntu
<Pelo> RDProg, get the supergrub cd and you can use it to fix stage 1 and the grub menu
<RDProg> because in the past it has just auto-configured Grub
<atlef> RDProg:  this can be done with the live cd
<Lycade> Anyone know how to access logs for xchat? I need to look at some advice that was given to me before. >.>
<Pelo> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<icesword> Lycade, ~/.xchat?
<atlef> RDProg: no need for extra cd
<RDProg> atlef, I have tried it, but cannot figure out how, any good tutorials online? or even better some sort of GUI grub editor?
<Gopher99> Lycade, have you logged xchat in the options also/
<Pelo> icesword,  he means the channel logs
<Jack_Sparrow> RDProg, Windows overwrote the mbr...  very common..  ubuntu needs to be installed last or if windows was reinstalled, you need to see the page to follow
<atlef> RDProg: 2sek
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gopher99> there's an option to do it so that you can access .txt
<Genius314> Is it possible to change or disable the "ctrl-alt-F5" shortcut? I need those keys to record video in DOSbox... or is there a way to change the shortcut for DOSbox?
<Lycade> Channel logs, correct.
<RDProg> atlef - ok
<kestir> I thought he meant the xchat logs
<Lycade> Thanks, Pelo
<icesword> Pelo, that he can see his own logs,much easier
<kestir> irc is not xchat
<RDProg> jack_sparrow, I installed xp, then vista, then 7.10
<RDProg> I've never had this problem setting up dual boots
<Pelo> icesword, he might not be loging the channel,, probabaly isn'T , it's not on by default
<Jack_Sparrow> RDProg, see the link
<icesword> Pelo, hmm
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone have any experience with using a Cingular/AT&T Wireless internet card on ubuntu? I can't seem to get it to work following some of the tutorials I have found
<atlef> RDProg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<PAPAH> gyitiut
<atlef> the method i prefer
<PAPAH> jhuu
<PAPAH> jhi
<PAPAH> hi
<unstable> /wc/wc
<Alan_M> here we go :(
<RDProg> atlef: i followed that and am not rebooting
<atlef> RDProg: what is your disk setup
<Pelo> FFEMTcJ, not that I tink I can help but what part of the tutorial are yuou having issues with ?
<RDProg> atlef: i have 3 HDDs, 2 for storage, on 80GB with 3 25GB partitions and the rest swap
<RDProg> the first partition is XP, then vista, then Ubuntu
<Genius314> Is it possible to disable the shortcut "Ctrl-Alt-F5"?
<FFEMTcJ> pelo, can I send you a msg
<icesword> !console
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<atlef> RDProg: and what did find return
<Pelo> FFEMTcJ, no you can'T I don'T allow it , just talk to me in the chanel, so everyone can learn
<_plague_87> hi
<icesword> _plague_87, hi
<Mongo2> hey
<strick242> hi
<FFEMTcJ> Well.. I have found a couple of tutorials, none of which are with my particular card, or with ubuntu.. But they should be similar.. Basically I have followed the directions, and none of them have worked. So I wanted to see if anyone had any pointers.
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: since i have an other sata hard drive with an "usb 2.0 to ide/sata adaptor kit" sa i can plug directly in an hd, so i did it, an ubuntu sees it.
<RDProg> atlef: I did as that forum post suggested now I have grub at restart but each option returns the error:
<_plague_87> i em from serbia
<_plague_87> my englis is.....
<_plague_87> no good
<nixnoobie> hello all
<Pelo> !sb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gopher99> do you need help wih anything?
<RDProg> atlef: error 22 no such partition (for the 3 ubuntu options)
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn, That does not surprise me..  glad you got it to see a drive
<bazhang> FFEMTcJ: you are using a tutorial meant for a different linux distro?
<Lord_Nightmare> anyone have any ideas for how to deal with the following: i have a failing ntfs hdd in a laptop, a usb external ntfs drive, and a xubuntu gutsy livecd
<icesword> RDProg, paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_plague_87> i have linux Ubuntu 7.10
<_plague_87> and
<RDProg> atlef: for vista it says error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format
<_plague_87> i wont to
<Pelo> _plague_87, what other language do you speak , mabe we can find a channel for you
<icesword> bazhang, hi
<Lord_Nightmare> i'm using gddrescue to copy the data off the ntfs bad hdd
<_plague_87> make home network
<Mongo2> ??
<_plague_87> whit
<FFEMTcJ> bazhang: there are none that I can find for ubuntu.. So that's the best I have to go off of
<_plague_87> linux ubuntu server
<nixnoobie> anybody know of a way to edit preferences for specific screensavers?
<Pelo> !enter | _plague_87
<ubotu> _plague_87: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FFEMTcJ> :-(
<RDProg> atlef: ok, gimme a sec, reboot takes a while
<Lord_Nightmare> normally this would work fine except for the problem with the hdd
<one_matthias> anyone using ati mobility radeon -?
<atlef> RDProg: i would 1. reinstall xp mbr, then vista mbr then grub
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: so it looks like the problem is the card
<nobby> hi, anyone know how to deal when apt-get throws up the following message:  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Lord_Nightmare> unlike most failing hdds, this drive does not hive data errors when it hits a bad sector
<RDProg> atlef: what would suggest as the best way of going about that?
<bazhang> FFEMTcJ: what is the exact issue please be precise; tell us what you are trying to achieve what you have done, and the exact errors you are receiving
<Lord_Nightmare> the whole drive firmware on the drive MCU on its i/o board hangs
<Lord_Nightmare> and when it hangs, ubuntu freezes as well
<FFEMTcJ> I'm not recieving errors.. Just not connecting with cingular.
<atlef> RDProg: id suggest you go searchin the forums a little, it is long and kinda complicated if you do not know what you are doing
<Genius314> I want to disable the shortcut "Ctrl-Alt-F5," but I'm not sure where it can be changed...
<bazhang> FFEMTcJ: sorry if you dont provide precise info no way to help you
<Pelo> !sr | _plague_87
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<one_matthias> nobby:  what do you mean ?
<Pelo> arrrhhhggggg
<Lord_Nightmare> i was hoping there was some way to have ubuntu load hdparm into a ramdisk or by cron job or something so i can see if hdparm can reset the drive
<orangey> hey all.
<_plague_87> who know to tallking serbian
<_plague_87> ????
<orangey> What do people recommend for an IMAP daemon on a server?
<Pelo> _plague_87, what other language do you speak ?
<Lord_Nightmare> but ubuntu seems well and truly crashed once the drive hangs, switching console from X to vc1 makes the mouse disappear and thats it
<_plague_87> only serbian
<nobby> one_matthias: I recently got some e17 updates through the package manager.  When I tried to update I got some error messages.  Now I can't install or update any packages.  And running apt-get install -f produces that error, along with others
<Lord_Nightmare> my next best idea is to hot-power-cycle the drive somehow
<_plague_87> my englis is not very well
<Lord_Nightmare> which has a good chance of totalling the already damaged drive and frying the mb
<Gopher99> _plague_87, how can we help
<Pelo> _plague_87, then you will have to speak in english, we do not hve a serbian channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !msg ubotu cz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu cz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lord_Nightmare> Jack_Sparrow: try !cz
<Jack_Sparrow> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, that,s czeck , it's nothing like serbain
<bazhang> #ubuntu-rs _plague_87
<RDProg> atlef: i am back in the liveCD is there anything i can do from here before trying to repair the windows MBRs?
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: yes!
<bazhang> serbia is rs folks
<Lord_Nightmare> try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Lord_Nightmare> er...
<crshman> hey all, where do i put in the options for the kernels so that when i install a new one all my old options get carried over?
<bazhang> _plague_87:  type /j #ubuntu-rs
<Genius314> Can shortcuts such as "Ctrl-Alt-F5" be disabled or changed?
<_plague_87> ok
<Lord_Nightmare> try 'sudo apt-get install testdisk' once you get networking working and have enabled the two universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<RDProg> lord: then what?
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: but read the manual for testdisk first
<atlef> RDProg: if previous mentioned thread did not work for you, im not sure how to help
<thechitowncubs> Good evening everyone!
<Lord_Nightmare> testdisk is a very advanced program for recovering lost partitions, fixing mbrs etc
<thechitowncubs> Whats the most user friendly video editing software for Gnome?
<jrib> thechitowncubs: try pitivi or kino
<thechitowncubs> jrib: thank you
<FFEMTcJ> bazhang: this is where I have finally gotten to.. I am using gnomeppp... I guess I have all of the settings right (or close to right) because it finally was able to detect the carrier.. Then it says "Waiting for prompt". Then "Notice: Don't know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best."
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat channel list here ;]
<FFEMTcJ> bazhang: it then starts pppd and gives a warning that it can't modify /etc/ppp/pap-secrets: permission denied.
<_plague_87> any link about networc for ubuntu i wont to make home network
<ethan961> secrets!
<FFEMTcJ> then Pasward authentication protocol pay be flakey and then the same with chap-secrets and the challenge handshake may be flakey
<leo_rockw> thechitowncubs: i like avidemux
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: private message me, i'll get you the link to the testdisk faq and instructions for use
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: using testdisk without knowing what you're doing is an easy way to make an already bad data recovery problem even worse
<OasisGames> Quick Q: Did someone break FF3 in Hardy? I'm getting a GRE error and I have someone else with the same error.
<bazhang> FFEMTcJ: have you contacted the carrier? do they allow that sort of authentication? not sure how to advise as we have municipal wifi here
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | OasisGames
<ubotu> OasisGames: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<OasisGames> I see... Didn't even know there was a +1 channel...
<FFEMTcJ> All the info I have comes from guides of other Cingular/ATT customers and how they got it to work.. So yes, they do..
<bazhang> _plague_87: what kind of home network? you mean a wireless network? you might have a better time if you /j #ubuntu-rs
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, do you have a ttyS# for that modem/connection
<_plague_87> i have pppo but i wont to shere
<bazhang> FFEMTcJ: ah I see, well best of luck and sorry not to be able to help you at all
<_plague_87> whit anather comp
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: ttyUSB1
<bazhang> _plague_87: could you buy a router?
<FFEMTcJ> bazhang: ty
<_plague_87> i have ruter
<RDProg> lord: i have sent you an IM
<Greenbox> Does anyone know an audio editor that can let me extract audio from flv to wav, mp3, etc?
<Devourer> How can I stop a program from using my sound card so I can allow another program to use the sound card?
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ,  try this             sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB1
<_plague_87> bat i dont know how to connect 2 computers
<Greenbox> I've tried ffmpeg, but for some reason, even when compiled with the proper library, this doesn't work
<_plague_87> on linux
<bazhang> _plague_87: plug them both into the router
<dsofiesfw> how long do bans last?
<Jack_Sparrow> dsofiesfw, Depends on the infraction
<bazhang> dsofiesfw: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: i didn't recieve it, are you registered and identified with nickserv?
<Jack_Sparrow> dsofiesfw, Join #Ubuntu-ops to diuscuss any particular
<_plague_87> ok i have crosower cable
<Lord_Nightmare> i believe private messages (sent with /msg or /notice) are disabled on freenode unless you are logged in with nickserv
<dsofiesfw> Jack_Sparrow, doing
<sFEARs> so i have a fresh install of 7.10 and a wireless card that needs ndiswrapper.. i can load the ndiswrapper module so it obviously somewhat installed.. but when i try to load the windows drivers using "ndiswrapper -i" it says program not found. I have the cd loaded as a repository but it can't find an installation candidate to install ndiswrapper. What am i missing?
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: i'll post the link here
<Lord_Nightmare> give me a moment
<Jack_Sparrow> dsofiesfw, You should now be in a Modem terminal window so type "ATZ" then return...  It should respond with OK
<Greenbox> sFEARs, probably the fact that the cd has no installation candidate for ndiswrapper ;-p
<RDProg> lord: ok, thanks, idk what i did wrong, i'm not really an IRC user
<Greenbox> you need to connect to the internet for that
<Greenbox> or transfer it's .deb file, and it's dependencies manually
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: I don't understand?
<sFEARs> i can't connect to the net untill i load the drivers
<Greenbox> sFEARs, then you have to transfer the .deb for ndiswrapper, along with any dependencies you don't have manually
<Greenbox> with a usb drive or something
<bazhang> sFEARs: are you not on the net now?
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ,  try this in a terminal            sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB1
<sFEARs> unless i can figure out how to use my other laptop & a cross over cable.. i'm connected using a different computer
<TheRedBaron> Lord_Nightmare: by default - you cannot receive private messages from people who are not registered
<TheRedBaron> but you can change that
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: it doesnt do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> dsofiesfw, sorry mixed up for a sec
<Lord_Nightmare> TheRedBaron: ah. well i just realized *I* wasn't logged in
<Lord_Nightmare> so no wonder i couldn't reciece private messages
<Jack_Sparrow> What do you see in the window
<Y-Town> Anyone have a suggestion for a file syncronizing and back up application?  I am looking to back up my data regularly to my web host server and have the web host server updated not just replaced..
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: a blank window
<Jack_Sparrow> dsofiesfw, You should now be in a Modem terminal window so type "ATZ" then return...  It should respond with OK
<bruenig> Y-Town: rsync
<bazhang> Y-Town: rsync should do it
<Greenbox> sFEARs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202546
<Greenbox> that's a topic on creating a network bridge
<Greenbox> (with a crossover of course)
<sFEARs> will look
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ,  You should now be in a Modem terminal window so type "ATZ" then return...  It should respond with OK
<Y-Town> thanks guys   I will look into it
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry guys
<bazhang> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> behave... :)
<voici> hi, i compiled and installed the newest version of v4l. after that my webcam stopped working. v4l must have replaced several of the original drivers in /lib/modules. is there a way to restore the original ones that came with gutsy? thanks
<manatatas> I use ubuntu
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: yes, it does
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, I started my day in here about 15 hours ago
<bazhang> !yay | manatatas
<ubotu> manatatas: Glad you made it! :-)
<Greenbox> voici, you can revert back to the old packages and their files
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: get some rest ;]
<sFEARs> i don't have linux installed on this machine so that option doesn't work
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, get off the computer and goto bed, you're no use to anyone in this state
<sFEARs> but i'll try to find out how to do it in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, great...    so now you want to connect it to a dialer etc.. correct...
<RDProg> lord: did I miss the link?
<FFEMTcJ> yes
<nobby> apt-get is giving the following message "trying to overwrite `.../module.so', which is also in package libevas0-engine-buffer".  Any suggestions how to fix this?
<manatatas> yes, I'ts pretty cool with compiz+fusion.. my friends are amazed by it
<voici> Greenbox: how would i do that?
<Greenbox> sFEARs, then it's even easier to create a bridge with windows
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: Pelo will answer all the questions ;]
<Greenbox> if you search for how to do that, then you can figure it out pretty easily
<Greenbox> with google
<sFEARs> looking
<Greenbox> voici, use the synaptic package manager is the easiest way
<Waffle> is there an anonymous surfing tool for ubuntu?
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: no
<voici> i reinstalled the kernel-modules and the restricted-kernel modules but it didn't fix my problem
<bazhang> Waffle: such as?
<RDProg> lord: ok
<Lord_Nightmare> i'm still finding it, got distracted
<Greenbox> Waffle, tor / privoxy
 * Pelo will try to fill Jack_Sparrow 's shoes, which shouldn't be so hard since they use to be his shoes,  but Jack_Sparrow probably streched them 
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, Use ctrl-A then K to kill the modem terminal... Now that we know the modem is working we need to make a symlink to connect ttyS5 to the modem... Again in terminal type sudo ln -s /dev/ttyUSB1 /dev/modem   and enter your password when prompted...
<RDProg> lord: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, np.. almost done,  not many of us around that actually used dialup..
<dsofiesfw> man, been banned so long, going on like 3 months.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, correct that ttyS5 to ttyUSB1
<manatatas> anybody using 3gp files
<manatatas> ?
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: done.. $
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: the main site is http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Hamled> if I compile my own kernel, I will have to compile all of the restricted modules myself as well, right?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, erre, not sure how
<bazhang> Hamled: aye
<Jack_Sparrow> dsofiesfw, Please do NOT discuss it in here
<dsofiesfw> why not?
<Hamled> alright, thanks
<bazhang> !admin | dsofiesfw
<ubotu> dsofiesfw: Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<Pelo> dsofiesfw, offtopic,  you'll get banned again
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: scroll down on that page and check the links under the 'using testdisk' bullet point
<dsofiesfw> more then one network in the world ;)
<RDProg> lord: ok
<minimec> dsofiesfw: #ubuntu-ops ;) Maybe they will listen to you ...
<Pelo> Waffle, http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<tritium> dsofiesfw: dsofiesfw s/then/than
<bberg> what is the appropriate channel for asking a question about 8.04?
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: the 'recovery examples' section was very helpful
<dsofiesfw> s/then/than?
<tritium> bberg: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 bberg
<tritium> dsofiesfw: yes, a grammar correction
<bberg> thank you
<dsofiesfw> no such thing as grammar
<Strongbow[TX]> cryonix: got ssh working?
<flyback> two things, how do I shutdown X from ssh session in ubuntu and also is there any known issues with ubuntu and ati radeon 9500pro cards resulting in a blank screen
<flyback> did this in 32 and 64 bit ubuntu
<atlef> RDProg: getting any nearer a solution?
<tritium> dsofiesfw: don't start
<flyback> have to run in graphics safe mode off the livecd
<dsofiesfw> but i'm sure they have a couple more ban slots reserved for me
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: i used testdisk on the laptop i'm having trouble with right now and found out the mbr, partition table and boot sector are all in fine shape, its just the hdd itself thats hosed when you access a bad sector
<Devourer> How do I check to see if a program is using my sound card?
<bazhang> !ot | dsofiesfw
<ubotu> dsofiesfw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<manatatas> how do i use kde as my desktop
<manatatas> ?
<sFEARs> while trying to configure the static IP & subnet in the network connections i'm getting an invalid subnet mask error no matter what i do. it has to be somewhere in the /home folder because this is the second fresh install and i was getting this same error last time. any ideas?
<dsofiesfw> ban me now.
<bazhang> manatatas: install kubuntu-desktop
<dsofiesfw> haha
<Pelo> manatatas, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dsofiesfw> ban ubuntu
<minimec> Devourer: What sotftware do you want to use?
<RDProg> atlef: playing with tesdisk now
<nickrud> tritium: you are quick
<tritium> nickrud: scripts help :)
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: i did the symlink.. is that all?
<nickrud> got it, but still :)
<Devourer> minimec, I'm trying to play Quake 3 but no sound comes from it. Sound is coming from FireFox, Pidgin, and VLC though.
<atlef> RDProg: hope you get it up and running again
<RDProg> lord: this comp was doing fine, I jsut set it all up, had 3 partitions for the 3 OSes
<n8tuser> sFEARs--> what did you type as subnet? what is the ip address?
<RDProg> ran XP for a few days, then went to install ubuntu and grub didnt auto configue
<sohum> hi all, i have a coupla quick questions. Firstly: does ubuntu come with iptables running? how would i check this for myself?
<RDProg> so i tried to to the find thing and then grub through errors at the OS selection screen
<Pelo> RDProg, did you get the grub super cd as suggested ?
<Cpudan80> sohum: Yes, you can use iptables, there is nothing in them by default
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: did you check the hdd to be sure its working ok other than the partition stuff?
<atlef> I just rescued a borked hardy heron install, so i am pretty proud
<Cpudan80> sohum: sudo iptables -L -v
<Pelo> RDProg, make that supergrub cd
<n8tuser> sohum--> sudo iptables -vL
<RDProg> pelo, I have not yet, but i have the window open
<sFEARs> 192.168.1.131 & 255.255.255.128.. but i get the same error if i set it to auto.. or 192.168.1.1 & 255.255.255.0
<RDProg> i will try it if a cnat figure testdisk out
<piedoggie> trying to install cjson and it is complaining about no Pyhon.h  tried looking for Python.h on packages.ubuntu.com but no joy.  how can I find locate the right package?
<bazhang> atlef tell the people in #ubuntu+1 ;]
<atlef> i have
<Pelo> RDProg, dosn'T matter,  dl it , burn it , boot it , use it to fix the boot menu and grub stage 1
<atlef> just needed to brag
<atlef> :-)
<bazhang> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, You got the symlink right
<Devourer> minimec, yeah.
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: if you're dealing with a linux boot, the grub cd is likely a better idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you have a dialer program in place or a network manager
<FFEMTcJ> gnomeppp, but im willing to use whatever.. i have no preferences
<Lord_Nightmare> testdisk CAN work for linux stuff
<dsofiesfw1> Greetings Channel, again.
<bazhang> ugh
<sohum> cool, Cpudan80 and n8tuser, thanks.
<leo_rockw> sohum: you can install firestarter (gtk) or guarddog (qt)
<dsofiesfw1> sorry, is greeting also offtopic?
<minimec> Devourer: Have a look at the settings of Quake. See if it uses 'alsa'
<Waffle> is ubuntu "debian"
<leo_rockw> sohum: frontends for iptables (in case you need them)
<Wrathtide> is there anything offtopic?
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, bring up gnomeppp
<FFEMTcJ> its up
<Pelo> Wrathtide, anytinng not troubleshooting related,
<sohum> second question: if I do any local routing, such as forcing all traffic to a particular domain to route through a particular interface, does NetworkManager interefere with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, I am not familiar with it.. but it should work now
<Waffle> is ubuntu "debian"?
<Pelo> Wrathtide, freindly banter is allowed as long as it doesn't interfere
<leo_rockw> Waffle: no
<bazhang> waffle no
<Greenbox> Waffle, ubuntu is debian based
<Wrathtide> Pelo: lol, i was in the wrong channel, sorry
<Greenbox> but no, not the same as debian
<Pelo> Waffle, debian based
<RDProg> lord: pelo: ok, let me try the CD
<Devourer> minimec, I'm not sure it has that capability to select... but I'll look.
<Waffle> greenbox: thats what i meant
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: is there something else you'd suggest?
<xb3rt> anyone know a good apt-get for the sound devices, including alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, One sec while I read up on gnomeppp
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: it's still not working.. its using pppd, but not working
<Pelo> xb3rt, you mean a repos ?
<JoCo> are there and good dock apps for linux?
<minimec> Devourer: You  need the alsa-oss package I guess, as Quake 3 doesn't use alsa ;)
<n8tuser> sFEARs--> you type those in the boxes?
<xb3rt> Pelo: yea
<bazhang> xb3rt: have you visited #alsa yet?
<xb3rt> bazhang: sure havnt, but im going to
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> where is it failing? what error?
<leo_rockw> JoCo: i use ksmoothdock myself
<Pelo> xb3rt, main repos should have everythin you need,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager, easy way to search
<leo_rockw> JoCo: but i guess you're looking for awn
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.be/9754
<Jack_Sparrow> One more sec, then off to bed
<bazhang> joco avant-window-navigator seems to be the hot one right now
<JoCo> leoI dont see awn under synaptic though
<Waffle> how do i get privoxy and tor to work for me? are they always on, or do i need to type some sort of code to turn them on?
<bazhang> joco you need to add their repos
<leo_rockw> JoCo: or kiba dock...
<bberg> has anyone hit a problem with scim and getting package updates?
<leo_rockw> JoCo: yeah, i don't think they are in the repos
<JoCo> bazhang: what are repos?
<sohum> JoCo: there are some guides to awn on the forums. there's a particular repo for it.
<pi11ow> Jack_Sparrow, come to me
<bberg> has anyone hit a problem with scim and getting package updates?
<Lord_Nightmare> RDProg: if you're dealing with a dell, avoiding or intentionally blowing away the dell restore stuff may be advised... see http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/
<leo_rockw> JoCo: the place you get your "synaptic" apps from
<JoCo> alright thanks guys ill look into it
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: the log for the connect isn't getting an error.. but the 10.64.64.64 is the "default" ip for the remote ip as far as i can tell
<Lord_Nightmare> yes, goodells, ONE D
<bazhang> http://awn.wetpaint.com/ JoCo
<sohum> second question: if I do any local routing, such as forcing all traffic to a particular domain to route through a particular interface, does NetworkManager interefere with that?
<Devourer> minimec, is that in the repos?
<minimec> Devourer: Yep...
<JoCo> bazhang: Thanks!
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> you got a handshake and ip addresses are assigned at both ends, so what is missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, I must run wife is locked out of her car.. you are really close on that..
<atlef> RDProg:  but as i said boot xp cd, repair console fixboot and fixmbr, reboot in to win xp insert vista dvd  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392 then boot the live cd to install grub
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: ty.
<ViperH> anyone have any exp with tor and privoxy?
<LiraNuna> xteddy - a cuddly teddy bear (or other image) for your X desktop
<LiraNuna> :3
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: well, for one i cant get online..
<Pelo> ViperH, some , what do you need to know
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: no websites pull up
<RDProg> atlef: will try that is the supergrub disc doesnt work
<tritium> ViperH: yes, what's the problem?
<Pelo> ViperH, http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> check your route -n and paste it in pastebin
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10825&highlight=torbutton a how to ViperH
<RDProg> lord: its not a dell, and yes, the restore stuff is crap
<ViperH> thanks
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: two, the window still says connecting
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> i dont know if you have added default route in your ppp chat script
<Pelo> ViperH, all the packages from the link i giave you are in the repos, no need to build the source , execpt for the torbutton which you get from the FF extension page
<AZ> I've run into a rather odd problem...  I installed a new video card, and now when I try to load any OS, it locks up completely.  I had Ubuntu & XP on the machine, and they both lock up, as do the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and OpenSUSE liveCDs, and the XP installer.  The only thing that does work is the Knoppix LiveCD, which worked perfectly fine for several hours
<atlef> RDProg: and you need to do this in sequence, as explained
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> check your route -n and paste it in pastebin <--- do this please
<atlef> as far as i know
<Devourer> minimec, the sound is still not working. :|
<ViperH> ok
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<bazhang> http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/13/browse-anonymously-in-thirty-seconds-and-three-easy-steps-in-ubuntu/ ViperH
<Pelo> AZ, boot the recovery mode , then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Devourer> minimec, I think there is a config file where I can change what sound device it uses, let me try that.
<ng0n> help ! my sound goes bad when i send a line with Pigin.
<ViperH> now my question..  Its considered bad manners to download via bit-torrent via tor.  Now is there a way to block only the tracker of bit torrent and maintain anonyminity but still download the files not through tor/privoxy?
<minimec> Devourer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17490
<Pelo> ng0n, check the pidgin settings
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: http://pastebin.be/9755
<bazhang> ViperH: not for this channel sorry
<ng0n> pelo. ok
<AZ> Pelo, unfortunately, recovery mode hangs too.  I get to the desktop, just before the icons & taskbars appear, and then it locks up.  Can't even move the mouse
<Devourer> minimec, that's what I'm reading. Lol.
<minimec> Devourer: ;)
<Pelo> AZ, recovery mode you get from the grub menu, should be text mode
<ViperH> Right on.. its for legit purposes,  Do you know what channel I need to go to?
<one_matthias> anyone with ati mobility radeon graphics card ...
<bazhang> ViperH: no idea sorry
<ViperH> alright thanks for the links fellas.
<EnK> anybody have a web-site suggestion on troubleshooting mysterious lock-ups with Ubuntu?
<Pelo> ViperH, try on the p2p-irc network
<bazhang> EnK: more info please
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> you have not added a  default route on your ppp chat..thats why the result of your route -n  does not show a gateway..you can also add it manually
<ViperH> ok
<Pelo> EnK, not realy what do you have running and when doess his happen ?
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: how might i do that
<EnK> It's a fresh install, and I've not installed anything outside the norm.
 * Pelo is starting to suspect that mystirious cronjobs might be responsible for system lockup on some comps,  sendmail seems to take a lot of resources and starts for no apparent reasons 
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> route add command if done manually
<EnK> The system freezes instantly and there doesn't seem to be any consistency (software, webpage open, etc.)
<ng0n> ok.. turned off sounds in Pigin.
<Pelo> !enter | EnK
<ubotu> EnK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> ng0n, test and let us know
<Greenbox> Pelo there's a lot of programs that call sendmail directly
<ng0n> sound test
<Pelo> Greenbox, but I wonder why
<ng0n> ok. GOOD. thanks PELO
<goose> why is it when I try and compile a script and type "make" in terminal, I get "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<ng0n> turning off sounds worked.
<LiraNuna> goose, "compile a script" ?
<AZ> Pelo, when I chose recovery mode, it tried to load a graphical interface.  Bit of a moot point now, I'm afraid, since I decided to nuke the whole drive and reinstall windows first, but I only got as far as deleting the partitions before the XP installer went splat
<ng0n> there are other choices.  ALSA, etc.  I'll mess with them some time.
<LiraNuna> goose, scripts should be interpreted, not compiled
<bazhang> EnK: if you give such sparse info it is really hard to diagnose the problem; what system are you running, what cpu how much ram etc
<LiraNuna> goo, what language?
<Greenbox> Pelo, try replacing sendmail with a debug executable that just writes everything to output files
<goose> er
<Greenbox> to see what calls it, and for what purpose
<LiraNuna> goose*
<LiraNuna> goose, did you ./configure first?
<Pelo> AZ, consider that you might be having hdd trouble
<goose> LiraNuna, I guess the better way of putting it would be saying: I have no idea what I'm doing, I'm just following a tutorial
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> got it?
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: I'm sorry, but your going to have to give me more guidance on the route add. I am very new to ubunto/linux...
<LiraNuna> goose, what are you trying to do
<LiraNuna> compile something
<FFEMTcJ> I have absolutely no idea what to do.
<goose> install inspIRCd
<LiraNuna> did you check if it's in the repos?
<goose> link: http://www.inspircd.org/wiki/Installation_From_Tarball#Optional:_Add_Extra_Modules
<EnK> 500 Mg Ram, IBM compatible frankenstein - Radeo 9100 Drivers, generic CD player Intel CPU.
<ng0n> also.. i just noticed.  MP3 sound is bad.
<ng0n> wav ok.
<Wrathtide> what application which avaliable in the repos can open .chm files?
<goose> LiraNuna, no, I didn't
<LiraNuna> goose, ngircd - Next generation IRC Server
<Pelo> Greenbox, I'm not that 1337,  it's not actualy crashing my system , I just started to notice it since I have conky displaying top cpu usage processs,  and it eat 20% + cpu when it starts,  I just got to wwondering if that might be causing other ppl problems
<LiraNuna> goose, dancer-ircd - an IRC server designed for centrally maintained network
<bazhang> EnK: how did you install the drivers? when does this generally happen? firefox with a bunch of flash tabs?
<goose> LiraNuna, I need an IRC bot that will auto kick/ban people for flooding the channel and typing in all caps
<Pelo> EnK, have you isntalled the restericted video drivers ? that mgiht help
<Wrathtide> !chm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LiraNuna> goose, irc BOT?
<LiraNuna> you want an irc bot, not IRC server!
<Pelo> Wrathtide, xchm is what you want
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> route add -net 166.214.38.0 255.255.255.0 gw 10.64.64.64
<LiraNuna> what about eggdrop?
<leo_rockw> Wrathtide: apt-cache search chm
<goose> LiraNuna, I have no idea how to set it up
<goose> I'm just stabbing in the dark
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> sudo route add -net 166.214.38.0 255.255.255.0 gw 10.64.64.64
<LiraNuna> lol
<techqbert> should a NAND compact flash card last 5+ years as a relatively idle web-server?
<LiraNuna> goose, eggdrop is easy
<leo_rockw> Wrathtide: well, that 's a long list, lemme grep it, lol
<EnK> what's a "restericted video driver"?
<EnK> Is that a spelling error?
<leo_rockw> EnK: non free
<LiraNuna> Enders, it's not open source
<leo_rockw> EnK: ooo, lol
<majestic> hello,,I was wondering if someone can point me to the direction creating a raid 1 within the installation wizard?
<goose> LiraNuna, I looked at it, but I didn't understand it. Could you help me set it up?
<bazhang> EnK: how did you installed the driver
<Pelo> goose,  just google for xchat perl script , you'll probably get a butload of them free online
<tritium> goose: supybot is what ubotu and the other ubuntu bots are based on
<EnK> The driver was isntalled when I installed the OS
<LiraNuna> goose, don't have the time, really; but just get the example .conf file and replace stuff
<FFEMTcJ> n8, its complaining about the usage of the command and not taking it
<LiraNuna> it's easy if you have a brain
<ng0n> if i only had a brain.
<AZ> Pelo, I'm starting to think the same thing...  I've just started trying to install XP on an empty partition on the second HD, and so far it's going well.  Though I don't know why a bad HD would cause the LiveCDs to hang...
<Pelo> EnK, restricted driver for the video card,  in menu > system > admin > restricted driver
<ng0n> ;)
<goose> LiraNuna, thanks
<LiraNuna> goose, np
<LiraNuna> afk
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> paste the error
<goose> Pelo, thanks for like, the 4th time today
<bazhang> EnK: really need an answer to all the questions k thx
<Pelo> AZ, live cd does try to mount local hdd
<leo_rockw> Wrathtide: gnochm
<Pelo> goose, I'm not counting,  but I'm pretty sure you're still in the red
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: http://pastebin.be/9756
<leo_rockw> Wrathtide: xchm
<Pelo> :-)
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> also paste your ppp chat script
<goose> Pelo, still in the red?
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: where's that
<EnK> bazhang - I've answered your question.  Pelo - Restricted Driver Mnager says I have no hardware that needs restricted drivers
<brandonc503> hey all i need help with my linksys router.. what channel should i use?
<leo_rockw> Wrathtide: kchmviewer (as you can see, there's more than one)
<leo_rockw> brandonc503: 6 sounds about right
<Pelo> EnK, ok , what have you instaled that is not part of the default ?
<EnK> Pelo - Nothing
<AZ> Pelo, ok, that'd make sense...  Though I'm not sure why Knoppix didn't have any difficulties, unless it's the fact that it doesn't seem to mount the drives until the OS is completely loaded.  Although I'm baffled as to why it would work once the OS was loaded and  not before
<majestic> hello,,I was wondering if someone can point me to the direction creating a raid 1 within the installation wizard?
<bazhang> EnK: when does this generally happen? using firefox with a bunch of tabs? running compiz? etc etc
<Pelo> EnK, desktop effects enalbled ?
<brandonc503> leo_rockw i mean here in x chat.. unless you guys can help
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> let me ask you, why are you using dial-up ppp? its a fairly complex config setup..
<EnK> only desktop effects (if that's what it's called) is multiple desktops.
<minimec> brandonc503: doesn't matter normally...
<RDProg> pelo: are there any good walkthroughs for the supergrub disk?
<Pelo> AZ, bad hdd might mount sometimes and not others, that's why they are bad,  they are just plain unrelaiable
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: I have a cingular/AT&T wireless card that I want to run using linux so I don't have to use windows.. There is no software to run it "out of the box" like windows
<brandonc503> minimec what dosent matter? the channel i chat in?
<leo_rockw> brandonc503: oh, i thought you meant router channel... ok lol
<bazhang> EnK: disable that and perhaps try a lighter weight browser and see if that helps
<EnK> bazhang - I answered that question already.  There's no consistency. Software running, applications open, etc.
<EnK> a lighter weight browser than Mozilla?
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> have you read up on ppp tutorial yet? ever? they fairly much similar, can you try that first?
<fdsjkalf> hihi
<Roy_M> Hi, how do I remove the gui from my ubuntu 7.10 install?
<bazhang> EnK: it probably is a ram issue when you get down to it--compiz, firefox, flash etc take up a lot of memory and you have only 512; you might consider fluxbuntu instead
<Pelo> RDProg,  the menues are pretty self explanatories, if you take the time to figure them out,  basicaly grub is in two parts, stage 1  in on the boot sector and direct to the menu onthe /boot foldr of the ubuntu partition if you are currently booting into vista you want to make fix stage 1
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: I was following other tutorials that I found, none of which have included most of the stuff we've been doing...
<Pelo> Roy_M, google for sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<minimec> brandonc503: Misunderstood your question... sorry. Try to have a look in the forums of linksys, as there is probably no #chatroom
<Roy_M> thanks Pelo
<AZ> Pelo, makes sense.  Although I did load Knoppix quite a few times, and it worked every time without a hitch.  I suppose maybe whatever it uses to mount the drives is a little more tolerant of bad drives.  Or something...  I'm quite sure I'm talking out my behind at this point
<Pelo> AZ, you'll figure it out eventualy
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> you have to understand the basics, and walking you through the steps is too costly, i'd like you to read up a lil bit how to setup ppp, then we can discuss
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. do you have any particular reading you'd suggest?
<AZ> Pelo, probably, though doubtless there'll be a few more head-shaped dents in my wall before I do
<bluefoxx__> anyone ever hear of RAM that limits how much is in the system? i have a pair of 64 sticks that wont let the system have anymore than 128 mb...even though i have 4x 64 mb sticks in there...
<RDProg> pelo: ok, thx, i'll let you know what happens
<Polishpaul> i'm trying to connect my laptop's external VGA to my monitor. When i enable the 2nd monitor in System > admin > screens & graphics, and manually look it up (model), it asks me for a driver?! Where do i get it? - - see, i don't wanna auto-detect my ext. monitor because it will eff-up my xorg.conf. I want to be able to have 2 monitors defined as clones. (poor man's docking station).
<Pelo> AZ, :-)
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> not on top of my head, but i'd use google to search for setting up ppp link and also basics of tcp/ip
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<Polishpaul> bluefox__ what kind of mobo? mem? be specific
<Pelo> RDProg, best of luck,  grub isnt all taht difficult, it's just a little odd to figure out at first
<Pelo> Polishpaul, just use the generic one
<Polishpaul> Pelo: i'll try
<Polishpaul> it still asks for a driver
<Pelo> Polishpaul, hmmm,
<asdfjkl> Hey Everyone I am having some trouble with VLC, all of my videos that used to work before are... I can't really describe it, the frames are hopping around.
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ--> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Pelo> Polishpaul, did you try the forum on this,  I don't mean post I mean search,  I'm pretty sure it is covered,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> asdfjkl: you have compiz running?
<Pelo> Polishpaul,  I'm not trying to get rid of you , I just don'T know
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<asdfjkl> no.
<EnK> thanks all!
<bluefoxx__> Polishpaul: its a asus 1997 slot one p2b-f, capable of up to 1 gig, it has usually 256 in it in a comination of two matching 64 mb sticks and two other 64 mb sticks, i tried to swap the mis-matched ones for a pair of 64 sticks that match, but they limit it to 128 for some reason...
<Pelo> enkbest of luk
<bazhang> asdfjkl: before what? before an upgrade? when did this go south?
<Rayston> Hey everyone trying to install latest version on an older machine getting "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!"
<Pelo> Rayston, the alternate install cd is often more forgiving
<bazhang> Rayston: what system specs please
<asdfjkl> Thats very odd... I will tell you what happened.  But I just fixed it so you don't have to think of a fix.
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way to output a message onto a logged in users screen using zenity?
<RDProg> pelo: I cannot get to the menus
<asdfjkl> I have just installed 7.10, I do not have compiz, just gnome.  I had put Visual Effects settings at none, and all my videos frames would jump forward, I put the Effects at normal, and it works fine.
<Pelo> RDProg, on the supergrub cd ?
<Polishpaul> bluefoxx__: what slocket/slot is it?
<RDProg> pelo: it just goes the the first screen that tells me what tab would do
<RDProg> pelo: yes
<rybotsky> hey i need help
<n8tuser> thechitowncubs--> what is zenity? in command line you can try write or wall
<Pelo> RDProg, the super grub cd is jsut a series of text menus, type enter or someting , try with the arrows and the tab key,  I don'T remember excatly how to get around in it , I haven't used it in a while , but it can be figured out
<Odd-rationale> thechitowncubs: try reading in "man zenity"
<rybotsky> can anyone help me with an error message
<rybotsky> 'E:Type 'echo' is not known on line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Pelo> RDProg, you can also ask in #grub but it is not terribly busy
<Pelo> rybotsky, did you try and edit the /etc/apt/sources.lst file ?
<RDProg> yeah
<Polishpaul> bluefoxx__: i'd need to look up documentation on it. I'd try running mem test first! that usually catches bum slots or ram
<rybotsky> how do i do that
<minimec> rybotsky: You seem to have an error in line 60 of you /etc/apt/sources.list
<rybotsky> ya i do
<rybotsky> how do i fix it
<goose> ok, I downloaded eggdrop via synaptic, where is it and how can I use it?
<goose> please
<bluefoxx__> Polishpaul: slot 1, with a 450 mhz pentium3...i think its the ram i wanted to install though...i have 256 working in it now but two are mismatched...if i put even one of the 'new' sticks in with three other 64 m sticks it only showed 128 not 256...the ram in question seems to have a mitsubishi symbol on it. all the slots are good, and all my ram, except for the two 'new' sticks, which were salvaged from a old school computer...
<Pelo> rybotsky,  the idea is not to do it , go back and restore your back up , and use the gui instead,  menu > system > admin > sources list
<Cpudan80> !eggdrop | goose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> :-(
<Pelo> rybotsky,  the idea is not to do it , go back and restore your back up , and use the gui instead,  menu > system > admin > software sources
<Polishpaul> bluefoxx__: perhaps the memory is still mismatched? how about ECC? buffered ram? etc etc maybe one pair has a difference
<Pelo> ok it's midnight here, I'm done for the night,  g'nigth folks, best of luck to all of you
<minimec> rybotsky: <Alt><F1>gksudo gedit /etc/aot/sources.list (jump to line 60 and do an '#' in front of the line)
<bazhang> cya
<Polishpaul> bluefoxx__: you'll want to find the numbers on the RAM stickers or chips and try googling for specs
<minimec> rybotsky: <Alt><F2>gksudo gedit /etc/aot/sources.list (jump to line 60 and do an '#' in front of the line)
<goose> anyone know how to use eggdrop"
<minimec> rybotsky: <Alt><F2>gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (jump to line 60 and do an '#' in front of the line)
<Karsyth> hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me install this? http://wine.getcontinuum.com/index.php -  im kind of linux retarded
<rybotsky> how do i restore the backup
<Karsyth> i do have wine installed though
<Polishpaul> bluefoxx__: this will usually reveal info such as if the ram is buffered, ECC or any other special types
<Odd-rationale> rybotsky: How did you backup?
<bluefoxx__> Polishpaul: idk really, im trying to boot a ubunut gutsy cd to install and then i can test it all out from an installed OS...its not currently attatched to a dedicated screen or in a case, instead its running out of a cardboard box and hooked up to the mon on my grandfathers pc i made him[i also grabbed the pair of 128 sticks out of it to install ubuntu]
<bazhang> http://bonlebon.blogspot.com/2006/10/writing-your-own-irc-bot-eggdrop.html goose
<bluefoxx__> Polishpaul: arnt special types of ram usually keyed/notched differently?
<bazhang> and here goose http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312071
<Rayston> Installing Latest version on an older machine AMD-K5-CPU, getting this error : "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
<Polishpaul> bluefoxx__: not all, i'd suggest referrencing the #'s on the memory sticks..
<Polishpaul> i've had same notch ram, but one buff'd one non, had issues
<Polishpaul> mobo only worked with one type
<rybotsky> i don't think i did
<Rayston> Award Modular BIOS v4.51PG, memory test shows 16384K OK
<bluefoxx__> Polishpaul: wull do, as soon as i find them again...i have so many parts scattered on the floor right now its not funyn...and strangely theyr nostly NICs...NICs and EDO ram >>
<minimec> rybotsky: looks that line 60 of your sources.list starts with 'echo', but entries in /etc/apt/sources.list should start with 'deb' or deb-dev'
<rybotsky> so how would i change it in the source list?
<minimec> rybotsky: <Alt><F2>gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (jump to line 60 and do an '#' in front of the line)
<rybotsky> im kinda new to linux
<rybotsky> i tried that but it opened a blank document
<basy> Hi, I'm looking for text editor that can do this: i have 200 lines in file, each 20 chacters and i want to cut lines 101 to 200 and past them to end of lines 1 to 100, so result 100 lines each 40chars...
<bazhang> rybotsky: you have no sources list?
<killown> can anyone help me? I am compiling an app and I get it error http://paste.la/355
<Polishpaul> bluefoxx__: build a router out of all those nics :) i've been cleaning my mess as well so i know whatcha mean :)
<rybotsky> well i typed in what u said and a blank document came up
<Hamled> how can I fix apt so it doesn't give this error every time I try to use it: "E: The package linux-image-2.6.24.2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<atlef> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<minimec> rybotsky: ... so there is a typing error. You have a sources.list and it has an error in line 60.
<Karsyth> when a command has a ~ in it, for example "tar -jxvf ~/Continuum-wine.0.1.a.i686.tar.bz2" , am i supposed to replace the ~ with something? or just leave it be
<TrueNme> some how i have changed my /etc/apt/sources.list  file i have a back up called sources.list.saved  how can i replace it with the back up
<Odd-rationale> basy: Hmm. I would do some fancy stuff with a spreadsheet editor to do that...
<bluefoxx__> Polishpaul: i actually am going to do that XD. the PC im building and trying to make work with this RAM is going to dual boot medibuntu and a custom build of linux im gonna make in the next two seeks[spring break w00t]
<bazhang> medibuntu? ;]
<minimec> TrueNme: gksudo nautilus /etc/apt ; then rename the file
<basy> Odd-rationale: spreadsheet editor can do that?
<rybotsky> where do i find the sources.list
<TrueNme> minimec can i do it in the file manager or do i have to rename it in the terminal
<dee_> im trying to change permissions for "sshd_config" i typed: chmod +x sshd_config but it says YOu are not the owner so u cannot change permissions. But i am the owner
<atlef> sorry for repeat, but cleared the window
<mitch_> gnome 2.22 is my hero
<atlef> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mitch_> I love it
<minimec> rybotsky: the file is in /etc/apt
<rybotsky> k
<Odd-rationale> basy: Well. You could probably paste it all into a spreadsheet, cut row 101-200 and paste it into column 2. then combine the two columns and export everything back to a test file. Somthing like that.
<Karsyth> when a command has a ~ in it, for example "tar -jxvf ~/Continuum-wine.0.1.a.i686.tar.bz2" , am i supposed to replace the ~ with something? or just leave it be
<Odd-rationale> *text file
<dee_> "You dont have the correct permissions to change this file"
<dee_> but im the owner of the whoel box
<minimec> TrueNme: 'gksudo nautilus /etc/apt' means that you start your filemanager with sudo ;)
<Rayston> Hello guys! Installing Latest version on an older machine AMD-K5-CPU, getting this error : "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
<leo_rockw> Karsyth: ~ is your home
<leo_rockw> Karsyth: like /home/karsyth (or w/e is your username)
<Karsyth> leo_rockw: so i dont have to change anything, just paste that code in?
<RDProg> pelo: for the supergrub cd it jsut gives me a "grub>" but no munes
<TrueNme> minimec ok but do i have to end the sudo file manager ?
<RDProg> pelo: any ideas? im fresh out
<leo_rockw> Karsyth: yup
<dee_> can anybody help?
<Karsyth> leo_rockw: well shit, i was hoping i was wrong. im getting this wierd error
<Odd-rationale> basy: Could you pastebin the file and let me give it a try? or is it confidential?
<leo_rockw> !ohmy | Karsyth
<ubotu> Karsyth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Karsyth> whoops
<bluefoxx__> Polishpaul: found the ram! stickers both say MH8V7245AWZJ-6 and the pcboard says PC168AJA-*  BE3-0    94V-0 then in a little box below that one says 41 and the other says 35. chips all say M5M465805AJ    752DA1A-6....spaces indicate the equivilant of a "return" or "enter"
<rybotsky> minimec   once im in the folder   what do i open sourses.list with
<TrueNme>  minimec where can i get a list of commands for ubuntu
<minimec> TrueNme: Just close it after renaming the file
<dee_> hi im trying to edit a txt file but it says i'm not the owner and i can't save the file. But i am the owner
<TrueNme> ok thx minimec
<jrib> dee_: what file?
<dee_> sshd_config
<bluefoxx__> dee_: what file?
<insta> hey guys, i've got a webcam and want to send a stream to a single client also running ubuntu.  ideas / guides / howtos / keywords to google for?
<dee_> i can't save the changes ive made to that file
<insta> it's a v4l1 cam
<jrib> dee_: you need to use sudo when you edit
<jrib> !sudo > dee_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<dee_> i did sudo vi sshd_config
<dee_> same thing
<rybotsky> minimec   once im in the folder   what do i open sourses.list with
<bluefoxx__> dee_: are you root? try using sudo gedit <path to file> in terminal or gksu gedit <path to file> from alt f2
<minimec> rybotsky: gedit -> the text editor
<Rayston> sorry for the repost guys, laptop powered down on me. any ideas for my problem?
<jrib> dee_: paste the output of "groups"
<madrazr> hii all, I have a small problem setting up an http server on my system, my ISP gives Dynamic IPs. I have installed all the necessary tools like LAMP, ddclient and also my IP is getting updated at DynDNS. But still when I type the URL it doesn't work. Please help
<dee_> IT WORKED
<basy> Odd-rationale: yes, its confidential.. :(
<nickrud> dee_: anything outside of your home is not owned by your 'user', that's what they mean by not owned by you
<rybotsky> ok im there on line 60   and it says this echo 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy main'    what do i remove/ add to the line
<nickrud> rybotsky: it should look like     deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy main
<minimec> rybotsky: it should be ... deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy  main
<Kyro> 1 channel op :/
<Hamled> my sound is working, but the computer still uses the internal pc speaker for some things, like when I try to backspace on the console and there are no characters to remove, or I use tab completion and it doesn't find anything
<Odd-rationale> basy: OK. If you paste it all into a spreadsheet. do you get 200 rows?
<Kyro> Hamled, same with me
<Hamled> is there any way to make all the error sounds go through alsa?
<minimec> rybotsky: as I said... the 'echo thing' ;)
<nickrud> Hamled: that's the system bell, you can turn it off at   edit->current profile
<Hamled> ok, well that helps with the console, but there are other applications, such as x-chat that do the same thing
<stik> This alpha is freaking nice
<rybotsky> so just remove the echo and those apostrophe's and it should fix it
<TrueNme> my update manager is broke
<nickrud> Hamled:  for those, system->prefs->sound system-beep iirc
<Hamled> thanks nickrud
<Odd-rationale> basy: /join #Odd-rationale And let's see if we can do this. I have an idea.
<dee_> argh this is giving me a headache i don tknow why its not working
<atlef> stik: alpha 6
<atlef> stik: *?
<stik> Yep
<atlef> here too
<TrueNme> orange box near clock says "this usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies"  any help ?
<madrazr> hii all, I have a small problem setting up an http server on my system, my ISP gives Dynamic IPs. I have installed all the necessary tools like LAMP, ddclient and also my IP is getting updated at DynDNS. But still when I type the URL it doesn't work. Please help
<dee_> i've created an account via User & Groups Manager. And I'm trying to connect to my computer via Putty on my Windows computer. I enter the details in Putty. and it always says Access Denied. But i'm absolutely sure i've typed it corectly.
<nickrud> !gutsysources | TrueNme (try this first)
<ubotu> TrueNme (try this first): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<rybotsky> minimec  i did everything u said  and whenj i go to save it it tells me that i do not have the permissions necessary to save the file    please check that you have typed the location correctly and try again
<Rayston> Installing Latest version on an older machine AMD-K5-CPU, getting this error : "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
<atlef> stik: got borke by update earlyer today
<stik> I been on slack the last 7 years... Still trying to figure out debians quirks
<jrib> dee_: does it work when you type "ssh USER@localhost" on the server machine?
<atlef> stik: *borked
<jrib> Rayston: latest version of what?
<stik> The libgc6 thing?
<nickrud> madrazr: are you sure your isp lets stuff in on port 80?
<atlef> yep
<atlef> dang i got lost there
<stik> I was lucky and missed that
<dee_> jrib: i typed ssh cryonix@localhost and it says "The authenticity of host localhost can't be established.
<nickrud> stik, atlef #ubuntu+1 please ;)
<atlef> sorry
<jrib> dee_: does it ask you to answer a question?
<Polishpaul> bluefoxx__: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rayston> jrib : Ubuntu
<Ozymandias2> what is the ubuntu equivilent of "chkconfig"?
<jrib> Rayston: what version number exactly?
<stik> ubuntu+1?
<minimec> rybotsky: You have to start the file manager with 'sudo'. So... Open a Terminal and type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<dee_> jrib: yes it does. i answered Yes. entered the password. still doens't work
<Rayston> 7.10
<buta> hello. i'm running ubuntu 5.10 and i need to burn files on a CD. which application could i use (and is one pre-installed?)
<nickrud> Ozymandias2: update-rc.d
<jrib> dee_: have you ever managed to ssh?
<minimec> rybotsky: ... text editor ...
<stik> That another channel?
<Ozymandias2> nickrud ty
<insta> hey guys, i've got a v4l webcam and want to send a stream to a single client also running ubuntu.  ideas?
<nickrud> stik: place to discuss hardy
<atlef> !#ubuntu+1 | stik:
<Rayston> jrib : 7.10
<ubotu> stik:: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<stik> Awwww...
<dee_> jrib; wait. now it works. its' logged in as cryonix@home
<jrib> Rayston: haven't seen that before.  Does it happen with the alternate cd as well?
<stik> or is that Ahhhhh lol
<madrazr> nickrud: when one of my friend tries http://IP-adress it works for him
<TrueNme> ~~nickrud~~ still giving me error
<nickrud> madrazr: same provider?
<madrazr> but the even http://ip-address will also not work for me
<madrazr> nickrud: ya same ISP
<jrib> dee_: ok.  Now pastebin the output of 'sudo iptables -L'
<dee_> jrib how come i can login locally. but i can't remotely log in?
<madrazr> nickrud: but different routers
<dee_> ok
<jrib> dee_: close that terminal first
<nickrud> TrueNme: run   sudo apt-get update   in a terminal, and copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nickrud> madrazr: could be your router, can you connect at 127.0.0.1 ?
<jrib> Rayston: and did you verify the integrity of your burn?
<madrazr> ya
<Rayston> jrib : havent tried the alternate CD
<TrueNme> ~~nickrud~~  this is my error "E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<TrueNme> E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<dee_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m4e794f6d
<madrazr> nickrud: I have setup virtual hosts in my system, could that be a problem
<jrib> dee_: ok, now do you use a router?
<dee_> jrib: yes i do
<nickrud> TrueNme: put the contents of that file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<TaRDy> is there such a thing as triple booting? (i.e. having another distro, ubuntu, and windows?)
<jrib> dee_: you need to set it up to forward port 22 to that machine
<madrazr> nickrud: also my localhost is pointing to a directory in home and not to /var/www
<atlef> TaRDy: yes
<madrazr> nickrud: when I type http://my ip adress in the browser it will redirect to my 192,168.1.1 page, i.e my modem setup page
<nickrud> madrazr: I'd suggest trying a really simple apache config , make sure that's not the issue. But I'm no apache whiz
<atlef> !triple boot | TaRDy:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triple boot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rybotsky> ok i did that and now it's saying the same thing as before except that it's line 61 this time
<madrazr> nickrud: ok
<dee_> jrib; via DMZ?
<nickrud> madrazr: you have set stuff up strangely then. 127.0.0.1 should be localhost by definition
<madrazr> ya 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<nickrud> madrazr: ah, nm misunderstood what you typed up above
<minimec> madrazr: type localhost <enter>
<TaRDy> thank you atlef
<rybotsky> minimec gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<atlef> welkome
<jrib> dee_: I don't know, I've never done it
<rybotsky> oops
<atlef> *welcome
<madrazr> minimec: I get the the the contents of my htdocs
<TrueNme> ~~Nickrud~~ it gives me that error in the terminal after i type in the command you gave me
<rybotsky> minimec ok i did that and now it's saying the same thing as before except that it's line 61 this time
<madrazr> minimec: in the sense its /home/madhu/myweb
<madrazr> I get the folders in this directory in my browser
<rybotsky> but all i see on line 61 is sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> TrueNme: fine, but put up the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<minimec> rybotsky: well.. all the lines in the sources.list have to start with 'deb' or' deb-src'. Otherwise put an '#' at the beginning of the line, as the  '#' lines are ignored.
<minimec> marve: How comes ... ?
<nickrud> rybotsky: sounds like you put some lines into that file by mistake.   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , put the contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<minimec> madrazr: How comes ... ?
<rybotsky> minimec    thanx alott man   it';s all working good now
<rybotsky> im outa here
<minimec> rybotsky: np
<bluefoxx> anyone esle got a asrock p4vm890 motherboard?i wish to purchase a compatable infrared module for mine but cannot find them listed anywear...
<madrazr> minimec: what??/
<minimec> madrazr: I don't have an answer to the fact, that your apache is not pointing to /var/www as it should by default...
<sCOTTo> hey guys - i am playing around between my ubuntu laptop right now and a windows 2003 server box... can someone help me get the server to see my ubuntu and the ubuntu to see the server - and access both ways?
<minimec> madrazr: ... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2' could be a solution...
<madrazr> minimec: no I want my apache that way
<madrazr> thats not a problem now
<minimec> madrazr: ok
<madrazr> minimec: the only problem is that when I type the DynDNS URL, its redirecting to my modem setup page
<madrazr> instead of pointing my localhost
<RoAkSoAx> madrazr, which modem are you using?
<hanthana> hi
<hanthana> can we keep downloaded ubuntu updates for a time
<hanthana> I mean after finishing the update?
<madrazr> RoAkSoAx: D-Link GLB-502T
<minimec> madrazr: redirect port 80 to your local machine
<madrazr> minimec: how to do it?
<madrazr> minimec: please help
<Faerris> Hi folks, I'm running Ubuntu FF as a web server on my VPS and I'm looking to upgrade from PHP 5.2.3 to 5.2.5, any easy way for me to do this?
<minimec> madrazr: You have to configure your router/modem (probably 'firewall section' or 'routing')
<TrueNme> ~~nickrud~~ Sorry lost my connection what am i sending where for the error with my update manager ?
<bluefoxx_> anyone know of a place for me to buy a cheap[ish] IR modual for my PC?
<nickrud> TrueNme: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list , paste that at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<atlef> !pastebin | TrueNme:
<ubotu> TrueNme:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atlef> sorry
<EnKie> worst person
<TrueNme> ~~Nickrud~~ you need this right ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59561/
<nickrud> TrueNme: yup, a sec
<beatlesfan> I have a question about text rendering in Firefox in Ubuntu 7.10
<beatlesfan> the pages in Firefox are not rendering quite as they should... text is not aligned.
<beatlesfan> anybody know how to fix ?
<TaRDy> my windows partition files arent showing up under /media/sda1
<nickrud> TrueNme: well, you definitely put the wrong stuff in there :)    sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list , start the update manager again and hit the check button
<Jack_Sparrow> beatlesfan, What version of Ubuntu and version of Firefox
<beatlesfan> ubuntu "gutsy gibon" v7.10, Firefox came installed with it
<beatlesfan> 2.0.0.12
<Jack_Sparrow> beatlesfan, Just checking
<nickrud> TaRDy: is it mounted?  mount | sort , should be the first line if it is
<bluefoxx_> whats the least amount of ram i can run a full install of ubuntu in, once installed?
<beatlesfan> bluefoxx, I read on the forum that 256Mb is the least amount you should run
<TrueNme> ~~nickrud~~ is the package manager the only way to get software ?
<nickrud> TrueNme: it's the best way by far.
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx_, Using the minimal install you can get it way down but 256 or so .. what do you have?
<TaRDy> nickrud it is not mounted
<atlef> TrueNme: getdeb
<chicory> Does anyone have suggestions for mods for someone with ADD, or at least a problem with attention?
<nickrud> TaRDy: sudo mount -a , check again to see if it's mounted.
<atlef> TrueNme: http://www.getdeb.net/
 * chicory was unable to find, say, a #lifehacker channel
<TaRDy> nickrud, Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<nickrud> TrueNme: I personally use only a very few, cherry picked apps from outside the package manager.
<n2diy> chicory: what ADD issues are being faced?
<TrueNme> ~~nickrud~~i like most of the apps but it seems there are more avail. for kde
<nickrud> TaRDy: ah. Well, I'd suggest booting back into windows, let windows fix the disk.
<chicory> n2diy: Primarily time management, but also visual cue problems.
<beatlesfan> after much fooling around I finally got dual boot with WinXP to work
<TaRDy> nickrud, alright, thank you for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> TrueNme, You can mix and match kde apps in ubuntu
<nickrud> TrueNme: you can run kde apps in ubuntu no problem. I use amarok myself
<chicory> Namely, er, window sorting, flashing notifications, that sort of thing.
<bluefoxx_> Jack_Sparrow: i have 384ish in it now, using 2x128 sticks and 2x64 sticks, but im gonna pull those to throw in another PC[they came from another one initially]. so then ill only have a few random 64 sticks im selling and a pair of 32 sticks...
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, goodnight
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: likewise
<chicory> JDarkroom for text editing is a good place to start, but in most situations I have to have multiple windows open in a workspace.
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TrueNme> well alot of the apps in the package manger wont install some thing about not for my machine or needs this and this cant be installed
<n2diy> chicory: I use korganizer for time managment, can't help with the visual cues.
<chicory> Even with the ADD Helper for compiz I'm having problems with task-switching.
<chicory> Mmm.  Thanks, n2diy.
<bob42> hey guys, I'd like to install this unstable package (http://ftp.ch.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/pommed/pommed_1.16~dfsg-1_i386.deb), what line shoul I add in sources.list to be able to install it from apt-get ?
<n2diy> chicory: GL
<chicory> Thanks.
<Odd-rationale> bob42: Nothing just click, download and double-click the .deb to install.
<nickrud> TrueNme-AFK: if it's in the repo list, you should be able to install it. do that gutsy sources thing again. You have a misconfiguration
<TrueNme-AFK> ~~Nickrud~~ that fixed my update manager
<TrueNme-AFK> ~~nickrud~~ what gutsy sorces thing
<bob42> Odd-rationale: yea but it ask me for a dependance (libasound2) but is already installed
<nickrud> !gutsysources | TrueNme-AFK (this will fix your package manager config, you should be able to install anything in the repos)
<ubotu> TrueNme-AFK (this will fix your package manager config, you should be able to install anything in the repos): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Odd-rationale> bob42: It should notice that it is already installed. no?
<TrueNme-AFK> ~~Nickrud~~ thats the settings i have
<nickrud> TrueNme-AFK: what's not installing then?
<TrueNme-AFK> ~~Nickrud~~ some codec for movieplayer
<nickrud> TrueNme-AFK: ah. That's the medibuntu thing, most likely. The one so you can play dvd's?
<bob42> Odd-rationale: yea I think too but it say: Error: Dependcy is not satisfiable: libasound2
<TrueNme-AFK> ~~Nickrud~~ nevermind i have a buch of new things now too  i think i set them last time you told me and they wernt set prior to that ill try to install them now
<TrueNme-AFK> ~~Nickrud~~ thx for all the help
<chicory> Oh, speaking of JDarkroom - for the life of me I can't remember how to change the default JRE.
<chicory> How do I change the provider?
<minimec> bob42: try to download the package and install it with 'sudo dpkg -i pommed_1.16~dfsg-1_i386.deb'. If you still have the dependency problem you could try to force the install (see man dpkg).
<Odd-rationale> bob42: Hmm. Must be because that package is from a debian repo...
<nickrud> TrueNme-AFK: ok. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f , start there to set up medibuntu to get the  codecs and libdvdcss when you're ready
<TrueNme-AFK> ~~Nickrud~~ ok whats a good antivirus ?
<xb3rt> I get this error when i trying playing an mp3 in totem
<xb3rt> The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed.
<xb3rt> how do i fix this
 * nickrud wonders if he should do the !don't install debian packages! warning
<TrueNme-AFK> ~~Nickrud~~ or do i even need one on here
<nickrud> TrueNme-AFK: you don't need one in linux :)
<TrueNme-AFK> ok
<l815> my back and forward buttons on my mouse don't work with epiphany
<bob42> minimec: thanks, now I know that its because I need libasound2 >> 1.0.16, How can I get this version available in my package manager ?
<nickrud>  !don't install debian packages!
<nickrud> xb3rt: that doesn't sound like an mp3 , try    file <thefileyou'retyingtoplay>
<n2diy> nickrud: why not install Debian packages?
<nickrud> n2diy: because he's gonna need a bunch of other dependencies, right now the abi
<Khajavi> help: what is a different between ubuntu 64bit and 32bit? and I want to buy 4 core AMD? does ubuntu support it?
<jerbear> is there a way to purge application data for packages that have already been removed?
<nickrud> s match but they won't at some time, some ubuntu stuff has patches that aren't in debian which create subtle bugs, etc
<n2diy> nickrud: ok, I thought Ubuntu might be getting exclusive!?
<minimec> bob42: Well... Your are playing around with debian and Ubuntu packages ;) ... Be aware... You willprobably find your libasound2 >> 1.0.16 in debian 'lenny' -->> packages.deiban.org... ->I am not sure, if you should do this >-
<dee_> i've set up user accounts and i'm trying to connect to this box via Putty (Windows Box) But i keep getting Access Denied when i enter the login details. I Can't find any help on google either.
<nickrud> n2diy: lol, without debian ubuntu would be in deep doo doo
<Khajavi>  help: what is a different between ubuntu 64bit and 32bit? and I want to buy 4 core AMD? does ubuntu support it?
<n2diy> nickrud: roger that! :)
<chicory> Hmm ...
<chicory> This is a shot in the dark, but does anyone know much about syncing an iPod Touch or iPhone with Ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> without debian, ubuntu wouldn't exist...
<prince_jammys> basy: http://paste.stgraber.org/1513
<chicory> I've been looking for FAQ's, but it seems like everything is music- and video-centric.
<atlef> chicory: http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html
<chicory> ... And requires jailbreaking.
<atlef> for example
<dee_> I dont think its a matter of port forwarding. because i can connect to this box via putty. But it keeps saying Access Denied. I'm sure ive spelt everything correctly
<atlef> have not tried it though
<Daisuke_Ido> Khajavi: unless you're using more than 4gb ram and do a lot (and i mean a LOT) of high-impact realtime video editing, stuff like that, stick with 32 bit.
<nickrud> chicory: for the latest ones (like 3d gen nano) you need later software than is in ubuntu
<n2diy> I'm helping a friend put audio files on is Motorola i880 cell phone. I can read and write to the card with no problems, once Dapper sees that card. The problem is, it takes hours for Dapper to find the card in my reader. It is a standard Sandisk SD 256m card, Ideas?
<chicory> nickrud: If it requires subversion or building, I could do either.
<Khajavi> Daisuke_ldo: You mean that people who have 64bit use ubuntu 32bit?
<chicory> All I know is that (last I checked) many guides called for creating an OpenSSH server on the iPod/iPhone for direct filesystem access.
<Starnestommy> Khajavi: they can, but not all do
<Smegzor> I've been using onboard sound and just installed a Creative Audigy card.  Where do I tell Ubuntu to use the new card?  Its still using onboard sound.
 * TrustNoOne kisses the room and hugs everyone in it
<dee_> any ideas guys?
<chicory> That's great and all, but, er, it'd be nice to port my calendar and the like.
<nickrud> chicory: http://www.gtkpod.org/libgpod.html , I used this and the gtkpod link on that page. Was able to sync music to my nano, art work didn't work right but I'm satisfied until hardy
 * Smegzor slips on the wet floor
<TrustNoOne> when is hardy official release date ETA
<Daisuke_Ido> most still use 32 bit because of compatibility, yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> i do.
<Khajavi> stranestormmy: 64 package are less than 32? how many?
<Starnestommy> I use the 64-bit version
<chicory> And I'm a little wary to jailbreak this close to "iPhone 2.0" firmware coming out.
 * nickrud uses a small stick on TrustNoOne 
<chicory> Thanks, nickrud.
<saikor> Smegzor, check system, prefs, sounds setup.
<TrustNoOne> :O?
<n2diy> Smegzor: go into your Bios settings, and disable the onboard sound card,
<nickrud> TrustNoOne: april 24, last I saw
<saikor> Smegzor, and disabled the scard in the bios.
<saikor> disable*
<TrustNoOne> nickrud, k koo
<TrustNoOne> nickrud, wait what? thats soon, beta isnt even out
<Starnestommy> Khajavi: I think there were only a couple missing
<Khajavi> ok
<l815> where are gnome themes saved when installed through appearance?
<Khajavi> another question: which is better? intell or AMD?
<Smegzor> I looked in the bios but couldn't find anywhere to disable onboard, just change it a bit.
<PAPAH> hanisetia2000
<Khajavi> for  linux?
<Smegzor> I'll have another look
<TrustNoOne> l815, they are in /home/user/.themes
<l815> TrustNoOne, thanks :)
<n2diy> Khajavi: Chevy. :)
<TrustNoOne> l815, i do not know if default ubuntu themes are there, but that is where you install new GTK themes
<Khajavi> Chevy? what u mean?
<nickrud> TrustNoOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Werdna> hi, is there a set of steps for troubleshooting wireless connections in kubuntu/ubuntu? I can connect to one wireless network, but not another one. I think the issue has to do with a multi-word WEP password, which is a problem because it sees the second part of the password as a new directive, not as part of the password. Putting it in quotes (wireless-passphrase s:"word1 word2") seems to connect Okay, and I can ping google, but I ...
<ahmedh724> i can't setup ubuntu from the live cd it opens busybox initramfs screen
<Werdna> ... can't visit websites or ssh or anything (iwconfig's count of Rx crypt errors increases after I try)
<Smegzor> yay!  I have sound :D
<Hamled> I compiled my own kernel, so I couldn't install the proprietary nvidia drivers through the restricted drivers manager application (says I need to have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24.2-mykernel, which doesn't exist obviously), so I used envy to install the drivers, but now I can't select custom settings in the appearance configuration, to use compiz, is there any workaround?
<n2diy> Khajavi: Chevy. or Ford, the question doesn't have an answer.
<TrustNoOne> nickrud, so skipping beta?
<saikor> Hamled, can't select or doesn't appear?
<Smegzor> Where does Gnome keep system sounds?
<nickrud> TrustNoOne: according to that, march 20 is the first beta release
<Khajavi> oohoom:-D
<saikor> Smegzor, system, prefs, sound
<Daisuke_Ido> n2diy: do you feel the same way about the gnome vs. kde debate?  either or?
<Smegzor> where are the actual sound FILES?
<nickrud> TrustNoOne: my last work about hardy in this channel: I'm installing then ;)
<TrustNoOne> nickrud, oh hah i missed that
<individual_elev> anyone knows how to configure wine?
<Smegzor> mine have gone missing during a recent update
<Hamled> saikor: I can select it, but it prompts me to enable the restricted drivers, and when I select yes, it overwrites the custom-compiled ones with stock ones for a different kernel (2.6.22-14) that don't work at all, and x falls back to vesa
<n2diy> Daisuke_Ido: Yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> n2diy: i like you.
<TrustNoOne> individual_elev, dont need to configure wine, just know some programs not compatible with it, check winehq to see how compatible a windows program is with wine before installing
<Khajavi> indi..: for what?
<TrustNoOne> !wine | individual_elev
<ubotu> individual_elev: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<saikor> saikor, ah ok. Sorry no idea.
<saikor> Hamled*
<ahmedh724>  i can't setup ubuntu from the live cd it opens busybox initramfs screen
<n2diy> Daisuke_Ido: Good! I think I like you too!
<TrustNoOne> !AppDB | individual_elev
<ubotu> individual_elev: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Hamled> saikor: thanks anyways :)
<individual_elev> well i was hoping hoping to run some windows games?
<Daisuke_Ido> the debate just bugs me.  if there are apps from kde i like, i'll use them, even in gnome.  and vice versa.
<n2diy> Daisuke_Ido: If it works, drive it!
<TrustNoOne> individual_elev, look at the appdb, it will tell you which ones are compatible, some programs do not install or work properly in wine, its just the way the world turns :p
<individual_elev> i see..thanks!
<atlef> Daisuke_Ido: agreed
<cerberus> hello i would like to install Nessus on my Ubuntu , when i open the synaptic i see "Nessus 2.9..." but there is more newer version on the Nessus website does synaptic have this new version also ?
<uncorq> I have snort configured to start referencing the custom config file, but I can't seem to get the syntax correct when trying to get it to start as a system service after reboot: "snort -c /etc/snort/snort.conf" - into what file to I need to put this command?
<|2-bits|> Hello, I am wondering if someone can recommend some good torrent software for linux, preferably one that integrates well with GNOME. Currently I use Transmission, but find it a bit lackluster for my purposes
<n2diy> Daisuke_Ido: Yes, Kde under Gnome is no big deal, just a little more overhead installing the Kde libraries.
<atlef> |2-bits|: deluge
<saikor> |2-bits| azeurus?
<atlef> some swear to ktorren
<atlef> *ktorrent
<TrustNoOne> |2-bits|, i use azureus, it is very configurable and easy to disable DHT and decentralized tracking, it has VERY high speeds, and most private trackers allow that client
<Daisuke_Ido> n2diy: and is that overhead *really* any burden considering modern storage and ram capacity? no.
<rich1> does anyone here use streamtuner?
<individual_elev> azureus..
<atlef> azureus is to big, to much, but if you need the extra option...
<|2-bits|> Wow, lots of input. Thanks, I'll check them out. :)
<rich1> how do i get categories back in the shoutcast tab in streamtuner?
<atlef> so run utorrent under wine as well
<n2diy> Daisuke_Ido: I'm sorry to say it is, here, but my  dual 333mhz cpus can deal with it. :)
<atlef> *some
<Daisuke_Ido> if that can deal with it, then i really can't see a new-fangled system having problems
<TrustNoOne> well yeah i do need azureus, its either that or transmission for my choices in linux for my private tracker, plus its so easy to configure with all those options, and unless you comp really sucks it should bog you down, it doesnt do that to me
<|2-bits|> I'll check out deluge and azureus, thanks.
<TrustNoOne> i mean whatever works for you, most are personal preference, its like, some ppl like windows for some reasons, some like linux... both have advantages the other doesnt have
<n2diy> Daisuke_Ido: Dual 333mhz CPUs, 256m of ram, 17" monitor, mouse and keyboard for $150? I can deal with it too.
<Delamorte> hello I was wondering if all the media package's for Ubuntu Studio are avalibale for Ubuntu 32bit and 64bit?
<Daisuke_Ido> n2diy: $200 everex gOS machine...  that thing is calling my name, saying "turn me into a media center...  please..."
<rich1> does anyone know how to get categories back in shoutcast using streamtuner?
<n2diy> Daisuke_Ido: umm, what is gOS?
<TrustNoOne> !google | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<n2diy> TrustNoOne: thanks, if I wanted to ask ubotu, I know how.
<nj786> where can i change my icons? for my desktop?
<atlef> preferences apperence
<[chr0n0s]> hi, anyone has idea what this means .. Note: in order to see www-data you may need to modify root's /apps/gnome-system-tools/users/showall GConf setting
<bullgard4> TrustNoOne: Please tell me what is meant by'google-fu'?
<nickrud> nj786: either change the theme, or right click an individual icon and click the picture in the dialog window
<[chr0n0s]> what is supposed to be modified?
<atlef> theme
<blankthemuffin_> Hey all, having a bit of trouble with my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN wireless on Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1520.
<nj786> nickrud: where can i change the theme? where is it under?
<TrustNoOne> bullgard4, the ability to quickly answer any given question using internet resources, such as a search engine
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: sudo -i , run gconf-editor , you navigate to that key. But that's a pretty odd instruction, out of context ;)
<atlef> nj786: sytem preferences apparance theme
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, it's in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<sixpence> Is there a CLI universal update command I can pass for apt?
<blankthemuffin_> It seems to drop out with this error: "kernel: [ 3869.844000] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range"
<blankthemuffin_> every few minutes
<n2diy> sixpence: apt-get update?
<sixpence> n2diy: Thanks.
<bullgard4> TrustNoOne: I cannot see a link or connection between what you just told me and the term 'google-fu'. Please elaborate.
<n2diy> sixpence: GL
<TrustNoOne> bullgard4, a measure of one's level of skill in using the Google search engine in order to find needed/required information quickly
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, thanks
<sixpence> n2diy: Does that just update my repositories?
<nickrud> bullgard4: it's a play on the word kung-fu
<n2diy> sixpence: yes, there databases, I believe.
<atlef> TrustNoOne: +1
<nag> but the true master uses googlekata
<sixpence> n2diy: And what about a command for the individual packages?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah, thank you very much for explaining. --  I wish you a pleasant good morning from Berlin.
<nag> :D
<sixpence> bullgard4: Auf Wiedersein!
<nickrud> bullgard4: to you also.
<TrustNoOne> bullgard4, are you familiar with the term "kung-fu"? the mastering of a martial art? google-fu is wordplay on that, if you have good google-fu you are the master of google
<TrustNoOne> hopefully that narrows it down enough for you
<bullgard4> TrustNoOne: Thank you for explaining.
<TheNewAndy> Is there a way to set the "from" address in evolution? (perhaps through a plugin)
<con-man> :)
<MagicMoonLight> Hi People
<nickrud> bullgard4: it's about time you started regurgitating all this knowledge you've been sucking up :)
<tezzie23> hey guys
<TrustNoOne> lol @ nickrud
 * RedHeron is away: afk, 20 minutes, tops... or not
<blankthemuffin> Hey all, having a bit of trouble with my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN wireless running Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1520. It seems to drop out with this error: "wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range" every few minutes, following which it reconnects.
<TrustNoOne> nickrud, sponges don't "regurgitate" unless they are squeezed 0.o
<tezzie23> brb eating
<tezzie23> taco bell
<tezzie23> lol
<tezzie23> brb
<MagicMoonLight> Can you Smell the Bell
<TrustNoOne> taco bell = night on the toilet
<l815> my back and forward mouse buttons don't work in epiphany
<TrustNoOne> use firefox then
<l815> T-T
<nickrud> TrustNoOne: that's no help at all
<l815> well i'm already using ff but i prefer epiphany :/
<l815> and when I installed epiphany those buttons now don't work in ff either
<TrustNoOne> nickrud, your right, i guess i am picking up bad habbits from some of the help i received from some people in here ^_^
<nixeagle> how would epiphany affect firefox?
<nickrud> l815: have you tried enabling mouse gestures in epiphany? they work pretty well
<blind> How do I install a gnome theme? I open up the theme manager, click install theme, and pointed it at the archive, at each individual file... i can't figure it out
<manatatas> how can i logout using command-line?
<bullgard4> TheNewAndy: There is one, certainly. Either you have set it when you set up your Epiphany or Epiphany took it from another configuration file. A grep over all files for your entry will tell you.
<n2diy> sixpence: not sure, I play with Synaptic, check out man apt-get? GL.
<l815> nickrud, no i haven't, but i'm so used to those buttons, that i find myself clicking them and nothing happens lol
<blind> manatatas: logout
<nickrud> blind: try just dragging the tar ball you downloaded onto the window , that should install it
<sixpence> n2diy: Alright.
<blind> alright, i'll try it
<l815> where do i enable mouse gestures?
<TrustNoOne> blind, download the theme, extract contents to /home/user/.themes and go to System>Preferences>Appearance
<manatatas> bind: bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<blind> Thanks, nickrud
<manatatas> ?
<blind> manatatas: type 'exit'
<voidmage> I can't get amarok to have mp3 support. When I click the prompt to install mp3 support in amarok it doesn't do anything.
<TrustNoOne> lol nickrud... such a simplistic answer vs mine
<manatatas> blind: typing exit, just closes the command-line..
<MagicMoonLight> Good Question how do we get different mouse themes
<blankthemuffin> voidmage, it should take a little while and then give you a password prompt.
<voidmage> blankthemuffin: it doesn't do that. it instantly gives me a restart amarok message.
<l815> nickrud, where is the option for mouse gestures? i don't see it
<blind> manatatas: are you trying to logout via a terminal emulator?
<manatatas> blind: yes..
<TrustNoOne> MagicMoonLight, extract mouse theme to /home/user/.icons and go to System>Preferences>Appearance and click on customize button and go to Pointer tab
<blind> manatatas: I'm not sure if you can do that.. If you can, I'm not sure how.
<nickrud> l815: tools->extensions
<MagicMoonLight> That I know how to do I kust don't know where to get new themes
<MagicMoonLight> for the mouse
<l815> nickrud, there's no tools menu! ;o
<voidmage> blankthemuffin: oh, i found it
<nickrud> l815: what version of ubuntu?  and, do you have the epiphany-extensions package installed?
<AndrewB> manatatas: /etc/init.d/gdm restart may do your job in a round about way
<TrustNoOne> MagicMoonLight, http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=36&PHPSESSID=5ea53b57d81d34da6c6e7cb8e7c1ca5e
<Werdna> hello. I can ping google/my router, until I try to do anything substantial on my wireless connection, at which point I can't even ping my router (MAC not in ARP cache). It works fine on another wireless network.
<voidmage> blankthemuffin: it wasn't sudo'ing right but it thought it finished, or something
<l815> nickrud, i don't have the extensions installed, and i'm using hardy
<voidmage> found the package i needed to install anyway
<MagicMoonLight> Thx TrustNoOne I will look over there
<manatatas> blind, thanks for trying to help
<blankthemuffin> voidmage, cool, it's pretty touch and go.
<l815> nickrud, thanks
<voidmage> it looks like there's an open bug on this
<manatatas> AndrewB: I'll try that, thanks..
<voidmage> or it was fixed.
<voidmage> and my install is acting up again, or something
<cerberus__> hello,I need help please , how i can disable software from running on starting at startup ?
<blankthemuffin> Nah it's not fixed that's for sure, it took me ages too get it too work the other day.
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, could be your router in that case, wireless signals can be disturbed with microwaves and wireless phones and cell phones etc... if you have problems try changing the type of encryption your wireless is using (IE: WPA instead of WEP) and change the wireless channel it is broadcasting on
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: Works for two other devices, but it is substantially further away. I'll try that, thanks.
<tezzie23> k... back
<blankthemuffin> cerberus__, System > Preferences > Sessions
<manatatas>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<manatatas>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...
<tezzie23> I got serious probs with my pc and ubuntu
<NETWizz> I am installing linux-image-2/6/22-14 generic, linux-ubuntu-modules...-generic, linux-restricted-modules...-generic
<manatatas> AndrewB: it doesn't work..
<NETWizz> Will that work with a Dual Core?
<tezzie23> I got the official disc and I still cant get a gui!!!
<AndrewB> manatatas: when you say log out do you mean out of gnome yeah?
<voidmage> what a strange thing.
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, Do you have a GeForce6800 GS perchance?
<manatatas> AndrewB: yes, I'm on gnome.. I would like to know if i could logout and logbackin through command-line..
<NETWizz> I need to reboot
<gr1ff1n> hello
<blankthemuffin> manatatas, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<blankthemuffin> manatatas, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<blind> Are there any MPD controllers (play/pause/stop/etc buttons) that fit into gnome-panel? I don't even know what to search for.
<manatatas> blankthemuffin: thanks, I'll try that..
<blind> blankthemuffin: can't you just do 'restart' ?
<crdlb> blind: sonata will put an icon in your system tray, and you could create a cluster of panel launchers which run 'mpc next', etc
<gr1ff1n> can anyone help me pls, I can t find anything on the internet. When I run module-assistant auto-install alsa, I get an error the CFLAGS was changed, what can I do ??
<blind> oh, very true.
<xp_prg> how do I make sendmail work on ubuntu?
<AndrewB> try the command gnome-panel-logout
<AndrewB> oh he is gone
<blind> crdlb: would i be able to change the size of those launchers? or would they be as big as everything else?
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, I have geforce, but I dont know which one
<crdlb> blind: are you using a really tall panel?
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, does dat matter, by any chance
<tezzie23> ?
<manatatas> blankthemuffin: it worked, thanks..
<crdlb> blind: if so, you could put them in a "Launchers List"
<manatatas> AndrewB: i forgot sudo, thnaks
<AndrewB> oh manatatas np
<blankthemuffin> Yeah it could tezzie23, I know for a fact that my 6800 GS only works with the restricted nvidia drivers or the vesa drivers.
<blankthemuffin> I'm having a bit of trouble with my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN wireless running Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1520. It seems to drop out with this error: "wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range" every few minutes, following which it reconnects.
<blind> crdlb: no, one line panel.
<urkki> Hello
<urkki> I had my firest crash with XCHat
<blind> five extra icons takes up a bit more space.
<TheNewAndy> bullgard4: I'm not sure I follow. I'm asking about evolution, and I don't know what my "entry" is.
<urkki> sorry, first
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, but I couldnt even install the older version...
<urkki> I added another server (reaper-chat), and next time I launched XChat it wouldn't launch
<crdlb> blind: then use sonata's tray icon?
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, it's nothing too do with what version, mine fails with all the linux distros I have tried until I get the Nvidia drivers on there.
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, so u just gottaa get the drivers?  not a whole-nother card?
<coolbhavi> I have been trying to apply a acpi kernel patch for my system PD 3ghz
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23,  yeah, but it involves installing them via the command line.
<blankthemuffin> That is if it's the problem.
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, ubuntu's on it doesnt matter?
<coolbhavi> but i get the error Could not find file to patch in line 3
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: had a go at changing the channel, etc - but link quality is still 4/70 according to iwconfig.
<Werdna> signal -87dB, noise -91
<manatatas>  /join #coder
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, not sure what you mean there, but mine has not worked on any version of ubuntu from 6.04 to 7.04
<coolbhavi> I am doing this on /usr/src/linux-headers 2.6.22-14/drivers/acpi
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, other than moving farther away (closer to the devices that work) i can only think that maybe its the driver not fully compatible with your card?
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, u said command line....  ubuntu's or windows?
<whitehat> hello,ubuntu people I have debian insalled and was wondering how to swich over without useing a live cd?
<whitehat> or a installation c
<TrustNoOne> whitehat, network installation?
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, ubuntu's
<blankthemuffin> you have too put a driver exe from the nvidia site on a flash disk or similar, then run it from the command line, you also need too have the internet on the PC in question.
<blankthemuffin> by exe I mean executable, not an actual .exe file :P
<whitehat> ok that works
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: well, perhaps there's a better driver for it?
<whitehat> but would it format my debian partian
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, unfortunately i wouldnt be too sure
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: I'm using whatever came with ubuntu. It's a fairly old laptop
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, so, start the ubuntu disc and then install the driver from the (sudo) command line?
<whitehat> apache is messing up so I thought It'd go with ubuntu
<whitehat> what is the ubuntu website?
<Justin__> Is an athlon x2 1.8Ghz, 512MB ram, and 7200GS good enough for HD? (front/backend)
<blankthemuffin> yeah that should work tezzie23
<jmdc> when my machine wakes up after hibernating, network manager needs my password to reconnect to my wireless network. This always happens, even though I check the box that says to remember the password.
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, i know for a fact that some cards just dont like to work right, like i have an intel card, it works perfect, and i have a wireless N card and it doesnt work unless the network is unencrypted... (using ndiswrapper) since the manufacture doesnt support linux (only windows) so unfortunately there are some limitations
<Justin__> trying to figure out if my HD firewire problems are firewire related, or my computer sucking
<cerberus__> Hello, does it possible to compile package from i386 to amd64 ?
<blankthemuffin> or it might be easier too test it by switching too the vesa driver on the live CD, and then if that fixes it, install ubuntu, and then install the nvidia driver.
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, ^
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, how do I find da drivers, and how are your letters showin up in red when u talkin to me?
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: mmm.. I wanted to use WPA on this, but it's an old-school wireless card that doesn't support WPA.
<Werdna> It worked perfectly fine for the other network, though..
<whitehat> how do you make it do network install can't find option on website
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, the letters show up in red because I had you name in the message that I sent.
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, is mine doin the same?
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, yeah so if it works on the other network and it uses WPA, make sure its the same type of encryption (IE TKIP or TES) and using the same method of key IE passphrase or hex
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, yeah.
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, cool
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, because WPA TKIP might not work and WPA AES might work so
<whitehat> fine, I guess I'm stuck with debian
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, can others see it?
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: It was unencrypted on the other one. Now I've been trying to use just WEP
<bladinho> felips shiuahsaiu
<felips> [bladinho]: :o)
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, if it was unencrypted on the other one, make yours unencrypted just to "test" it, if it works perfectly, you know its the encryption that is throwing you off
<jmdc> cerberus__: if you have a i386 package, you probably just have the binary. If you want to compile, you need to get the source package instead, but you probably just want to get the amd64 package that's already compiled
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: moment
<tezzie23> blankthemuffin, brb... please still be here
<gan>  i am getting error , when i run the livecd through qemu " unable to find a medium containing live filesystem "
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=785996&postcount=2  < this is probably the best way for you too get it working.
<cerberus__> jmdc: i have .deb file does it possible to convert the package from i386 to amd64 ?
<NETWizz> HI
<NETWizz> I just upgraded to the SMP kernel
<anathema415_> Hi all,
<anathema415_> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy)
<anathema415_> AMD Athlon 64X2 3800+
<anathema415_> 1 gig of ram
<anathema415_> Nvidia 6150 SE (integrated)
<anathema415_> The other night I was trying to get the latest version of pan up and running and ended up having to install pcre 7.6
<FloodBot1> anathema415_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gan>  i am getting error , when i run the livecd through qemu " unable to find a medium containing live filesystem "
<TrustNoOne> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<urkki> How can I reset settings in CXhat?
<anathema415_> Hi guys. Could you please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59565/ and maybe help me please?
<TrustNoOne> anathema415_, wish i could help but thats over my head
<anathema415_> Thanks TrustNoOne.
<cerberus__> please can someone help me ? does it possible to install (deb file) i386 package on amd64(Ubuntu gusty 7.10 desktop) ?
<helpfromu> hi
<helpfromu> can squid do time usage based for the user? like i want his account can surf for only 3hours, can we do that? any suggestions?
<anathema415_> I don't think so Cerebrus
<guess> I have ubuntu patition and some debian based partitions in my machine. I installed windows above that. Now once again I want to install a debian based partition. But when I select manuall partitioning option it is showing any of my old partitions. How to solve it?
<guess> It's not showing any of my old partitions. But I can boot into debian based patitions.
<guess> I have ubuntu patition and some debian based partitions in my machine. I installed windows above that. Now once again I want to install a debian based partition. But when I select manuall partitioning option it is not showing any of my old partitions. How to solve it?
<blankthemuffin> You don't need too ask the question over and over guerby
<blankthemuffin> sorry, guess
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TrustNoOne> tight
<l815> lol that was cool
<tux97> hello
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: Now it won't connect at all
<TrustNoOne> netsplit happen to me on xbox live once on halo 2 match online, so the game was split in two, and one game blue team won, the other game blue team lost... lol
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: I see a DHCPDISCOVER go out, but no DHCPOFFER
<crf> does anyone know how you can change the order of the cities in the clock applet?
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, if it wont connect at all with unencrypted, it definietly sounds like a router/card config issue rather than interference
<Werdna> I'm not sure whether I've correctly specified that it's unencrypted (I just commented out the wireless-key line in /etc/network/interfaces)
<anathema415_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59565/
<rybotsky> help   i am trying to install gtk 2.12 but when i  type ./configure in terminal   i get this No package 'atk' found
<rybotsky> No package 'pango' found
<rybotsky> No package 'cairo' found
<rybotsky> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<rybotsky> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<rybotsky> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables BASE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS
<rybotsky> and BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<rybotsky> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<rybotsky> can anyone help
<Werdna> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crf> uboto needs to chill. 12 lines isn't very many
<bullgard4> TheNewAndy: When you first called the program Evolution, the progam Evolution will ask you for some of your personal data. Evolution will need some of your personal data for example in order to send them in an e-mail. Either you entered this from data at that moment, or Evolution took that 'from:' data from a configuration file on your computer.
<NETWizz> I just upgraded to the SMP kernel and a dual core
<blankthemuffin> hah 3 FloodBot's
<TrustNoOne> Werdna make sure router is unencrypted and you can delete all your associations with the wireless network by deleting all the keyrings for it, and by going into gconf-editor
<cerberus__> please can someone help me .. does its possible to install i386 package (.deb file) on amd64 (Ubuntu 7.10 gusty desktop) ?
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: I'm using kubuntu.
<anathema415_> cerebrus: no
<NETWizz> Haha
<bullgard4> TheNewAndy: So you will need to change either or the other data.
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, oh... hmm... well honestly, im sort of a noob to linux so as far as the linux config, i cant help that much, but i am IT and technician for hardware/microsoft operating systems
<NETWizz> I can run a DVD, email, FTP, Firefox, Pdigin, Skype, Compiz, Avant Navigator, Sync My MP3 Player, and play 10 DIVX at once
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: ah
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, so unfortunately i can only help to a certain degree
<NETWizz> The SMP kernel rocks
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: btw, iwlist wlan0 scan gives nothing
<Werdna> so I suspect it's an interference thing
<anathema415_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59565/
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, i have seen very strange stuff, so this doesnt surprise me, that it works on some routers but not on yours..., and now its not working at all... it could very well be a network card driver issue
<rybotsky> can anyone help  with gtk 2.12 install through terminal????
<rybotsky> i can't get passed ./ configure
<goalieca> just updated hardy and now i'm getting   firefox-3.0
<goalieca> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3.
<goalieca> :/
<TrustNoOne> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rybotsky> can anyone help with gtk 2.12 install
<rybotsky> ??
<prince_jammys> goalieca: #ubuntu+1 for hardy issues
<ere4si> rybotsky, what happens at ./configure
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, because even if the other networks are configured slightly different than yours (different channel etc) it might work on the other network and not yours if its not identical, because thats how it is sometimes when the hardware isnt fully supported, or is old... so i can only suggest finding the linux version the driver for your card or try ndiswrapper
<rybotsky> i get this
<rybotsky> No package 'atk' found
<rybotsky> No package 'pango' found
<rybotsky> No package 'cairo' found
<rybotsky> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<rybotsky> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<rybotsky> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables BASE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS
<rybotsky> and BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<rybotsky> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<TrustNoOne> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<l815> debian has the simplest & coolest emblem :D
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, because even if the other networks are configured slightly different than yours (different channel etc) it might work on the other network and not yours if its not identical, because thats how it is sometimes when the hardware isnt fully supported, or is old... so i can only suggest finding the linux version the driver for your card or try ndiswrapper
<TrustNoOne> Werdna, i have to leave now (work time) but i hope you get it straightened out
<ere4si> rybotsky, that means you don't have the dependencies - is there a readme file?
<rybotsky> ere4si yes there is
<onefunk> how do i record flash videos from the internet
<ere4si> rybotsky, and does it mention dependendcies or an install method?
<ale-dont> ffffffffffff
<rybotsky> ere4si it says see install
<rybotsky> so ill check that right now
<ere4si> k
<Werdna> TrustNoOne: thanks, bye
<rybotsky> ere4si it says  GTK+ requires the following packages:
<rybotsky>  - The GLib, Pango, ATK and cairo libraries, available at the same
<rybotsky>    location as GTK+. GTK+ 2.12.6 requires at least GLib 2.12,
<rybotsky>    Pango 1.13, ATK 1.9 and cairo 1.2.
<rybotsky> also
<rybotsky> ere4si  Simple install procedure
<rybotsky> ========================
<rybotsky>   % gzip -cd gtk+-2.12.6.tar.gz | tar xvf - # unpack the sources
<rybotsky>   % cd gtk+-2.12.6			   # change to the toplevel directory
<rybotsky>   % ./configure				   # run the `configure' script
<rybotsky>   % make				   # build GTK+
<rybotsky>   [ Become root if necessary ]
<rybotsky>   % make install			   # install GTK+
<ere4si> rybotsky, there you go - it isn't a matter of just installing gtk
<ere4si> !paste | rybotsky
<ubotu> rybotsky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Amaranth> rybotsky: do _not_ install gtk like that
<Amaranth> rybotsky: if you're using ubuntu you already have gtk installed
<rybotsky> where is it
<onefunk> any flash video recording software out there?
<rybotsky> amaranth where is it
<Amaranth> rybotsky: err, already installed
<Amaranth> Maybe you should explain what your real problem is instead of this
<rybotsky> how to get my upper panel to match  my emerald themes     and i read somewhere that u have to use gtk
<Amaranth> upper panel to match emerald themes...
<ere4si> rybotsky, a .gtkrc-2.0 file in your /home?
<Amaranth> they probably meant you need to use a gtk theme
<Amaranth> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<puhaha> ???
<rybotsky> well when you see a screenshot of a theme on gnome-look.org    the panel matches the theme
<Amaranth> !netsplit | puhaha
<ubotu> puhaha: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Tezzie_> blankthemuffin, u there?
<blankthemuffin> yeah tezzie23
<blankthemuffin> tezzie23, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=785996&postcount=2  < this is probably the best way for you too get it working.
<Ububegin> Anyone has successfully managed to run OpenCV in ubuntu...
<rybotsky> how do i install a gtk theme
<Tezzie_> blankthemuffin, ok, thank u for leading me the right way!!!
<x_dimitri> I notice the PAM config file for ssh appears to be /etc/pam.d/ssh and /etc/pam.d/sshd on some ubuntu systems. Any ideas as to the reason  for the difference? Does PAM use either file that's present?
<prince_jammys> rybotsky: Preferences->Appearance
<blankthemuffin> np tezzie23, if it does not help them out of ideas :P
<Tezzie_> blankthemuffin, ok, have a blessed night!!!
<rybotsky> prince jammys     what do i do next
<Ububegin> Anyone knows what causes this error ......*"Unspecified error (The function is not implemented. Rebuild the library with Windows, GTK+ 2.x or Carbon support)"*
<puhaha> 한글
<Ububegin> puhaha: wrong channel for chinese, buddy ... :D
<Lycade> I'm having a problem with an external hard drive that was working a little bit ago. It is a myBook 500g external hard drive using USB.  It no longer reads the drive when it is plugged in. Also, the drive causes a GRUB error upon reboot if it is still plugged in. The external still operates well under windows.
<prince_jammys> rybotsky: click on install and browse to the theme you downloaded
<crf> Ububegin, a program you're using is using a function not available on your system
<Ububegin> crf: how do i go about getting this Function :? ... thanks
<crf> probably you should file a bug with the program that's causing this error message to appear/
<crf> what program was it?
<Ububegin> crf: OpenCV
<crf> then, there you go :-).
<Ububegin> crf: Are u saying that OpenCV is not compatible with Ubuntu...
<crf> I don't know. But you should file a bug with OpenCV
<Ububegin> crf: Oh Ok, thanks... I seriously think the pple at OpenCV shld fix this man.. Ubuntu holds the biggest slice of the Linux world now....
<o0splitpaw0o> Very Early Morning
<chaak> f
<blankthemuffin> I'm having a bit of trouble with my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN wireless running Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1520. It seems to drop out with this error: "wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range" every few minutes, following which it reconnects.
<chaak> f
<Arcor> Can anyone help me out with a problem i have? I activated some NVidia drivers and now when i boot into Ubuntu, my monitor goes black and displays a message saying "Out of Range 68.6 / 85 hz"
<ere4si> Arcor, how did you install the drivers?
<dimitris82> hi all
<Lycade> My usb devices quit working. Mouse, external hard drive, and flash drives. They don't supply any power to these devices.
<demenor> tcl to ubuntu, link please
<dimitris82> i try from 5.10 to Edgy with aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<blankthemuffin> Arcor, sounds like your using a res that's too high for your monitor, you'll have too edit your conf file I think, can you get too a tty/?
<jmdc> I am looking for the info documentation for the command ls. Currently info ls gives exactly the same information as man ls
<dimitris82> i found a message when was in config files .. Installing new version of config file /etc/evms.conf ...
<dimitris82> /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386 was been altered.  Cannot update.
<dimitris82> Can anyone how to fix this problem ?
<dimitris82> i need now to aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<dimitris82> also i tried update-initramfs  -c -u  and i got the message : /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386 was been altered.  Cannot update.
<dimitris82> any ideas please
 * Faerris throws a chair at Apache.
<GCToday> Hello all
<Lycade> Is there a way to turn my usb back on?
<sacamano> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu, and I've got a question about my external HD. Occasionally, every few hours or so, my external hd will temporarily unmount. If I click on the volume, it remounts no problem. Is this a problem? I ask because I'm wary, my internal HD died this weekend and I'd rather not lose any more data.
<jga23> how do I add something to the main menu?  where do I put the .desktop file?
<sacamano> My internal hd had been locking up like after an hour previously for about a month and I just didn't realize it was the disc going, so I want to make sure it's not my external hd dying.
<Arcor> sorry, went AFK,  Blank and eres4si. I installed them by trying to set up my desktop, and i clicked on the Desktop Effects, set it to Normal instead of none.
<Arcor> It asked if i wanted to enable them, and told me for it to take effect i'd need to reboot
<basem> #linuxac
<Arcor> I rebooted, and it now just gives me that. My resolution is set to 1280x1024, could enabling those drivers change it to something my monitor couldn't handle?
<Arcor> my graphics card is a Geforce 6200 LE, if that helps.
<cyberfin> I wonder if anyone can help me with this: I'm installing Kino 1.3.0 on gutsy amd64 and I get this message when entering "sudo make install": make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/cyberfin/Desktop/kino-1.3.0/ffmpeg'         make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<ere4si> Arcor, the restricted drivers manager should set that up right
<rabiddachshund> I'm having a problem with Apache, but ##apache is dead. Every time I try to upload something it changes the permission and won't let me view it in the browser. What permission should my files have?
<LimCore> what do you use to check if the hardware you want to buy will work in linux?
<kraant> sacamano: I think the external hardrive is going into sleep mode (which IIRC) unmounts the disk.
<k0> hey guys i was wondering if any1 else is getting the same problem, it seems with gnome and xgl my box seems to freeze often with the mouse operational any1 else getting these? and can any1 point me to where i can see the logs to the crash's
 * GCToday puts his hand up for help when someone is available..;)
<jmdc> !ask | GCTday
<ubotu> GCTday: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ere4si> !hardware | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<GCToday> ty
<Arcor> ere4si, i'm not sure if that's what you mean, but all that i did was click Yes to activate the drivers, i didn't enter any sort of manager window to configure it.
<ere4si> Arcor, I'm talking about the restricted drivers manager from the menu - not from desktop effects
<cyberfin> ok here is a paste of my problem when installing Kino 1.3.0... help is appreciated: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59567/
<GCToday> I have seen the linux magazine with the ditro of DVD of ubuntu, I would like to install ubuntu but only have cd writer and a an older 500mhz celeron system which within the week will have 256mb of ram. Will I be able to install unbuntu on that system?
<Faerris> Bit of an odd question for this room, but any mod_rewrite gurus around? I'm having a horrible time trying to redirect any instance of www to the non-www version of my site.
<Ububegin> In this file, /etc/ld.so.conf ..how do u comment out lines... Using a *#* or a *//*
<sacamano> kraant so there's no problem, right?
<cyberfin> <Ububegin> using a #
<kraant> sacamano: Don't think so no...
<Ububegin> cyberfin : danke
<sacamano> ok, thanks a bunch
<jmdc> GCToday: yes you should, but of course you will need to burn yourself a cd instead of using the DVD if you don't have a DVD reader
<Johnuah> I got a boot problem,  when I installed Ubuntu 710 desktop successfully by live cd, it can't start up after choose the system in grub.. the screen is totally black
<raseel> Does anyone know of a working repo for E17 Desktop for gutsy ?
<raseel> Johnuah: How much memory do you have ?
<Johnuah> 512mb
<Johnuah> my laptop
<Johnuah> Compaq X1000
<raseel> Johnuah : Hmm.... should work fine then.... did you try waiting for some time ?
<Johnuah> graphic is 9200. wait for too much time...
<raseel> Johnuah : Or even pressing "Alt + F1" do go to the console ?
<kkathman> greetings!  Im about to get a monster system, core2duo, 3gb memory and the works, and wondered if anyone has had any problems with ubuntu on such a machine?
<Johnuah> my screen is 16:9 , does it matter
<GCToday> I have a cd burner on this machine but it has windows on it.  I have previously been unable to write a cd that will boot on the other machine as an iso. Why did that happen?
<phenom> Guys, what is the name of the file you have to add a line to to get firestarters rules to initiate at boot, without running firestarter as a service?
<jmdc> GCToday: you might have put the iso file itself on the cd
<cyberfin> erhm... *bump* : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59567/ :) anyone? thanks (Kino 1.3.0 installation)
<Johnuah> Reseel, I did not press Alt+F1
<ere4si> !hardware | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Johnuah> ubotu , you are such a bot
<ere4si> GCToday, after you burn the disk there is a md5 check you can do - but first you should check that there is many files on the disk not the iso
<jmdc> GCToday: Did you look at the Burning ISO howto page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<AmirCyber> salam
<GCToday> Looking now
<warriorforgod> Can anyone tell me the name of a progam that will tell me things like how long a hard drive has been powered on, serial, etc?
<hitme666> good morning, i have a problem with an IR Device. seems thisone i got is not the normal way of infrared .. its the IR Unit from an Jetway MiniQ Twin. seems its works paralel ti mouse and keysboard .. any1 know this device by change and could help me to config it ?
<ere4si> warriorforgod, you might find conky can help with some of that
<warriorforgod> ere4si: thx. Figured out what I was looking for.  It was smartctl
<ere4si> k :)
<BigLove> Hi all. I'm trying to install KDE4 on 7.10 gutsy, and have followed every tutorial I can find (put the new source in my sources.list file, apt-get update, apt-get install), and have done an apt-get install of kde4-core, but it keeps saying unmet dependencies, and that they won't be installed :(
<BigLove> Is there something noobish I'm not doing?
<ere4si> BigLove, did you install kde-desktop first?
<BigLove> ere4si: Yes
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<BigLove> ere4si: well, I installed kubuntu-desktop I think... I'm currently on KDE3
<zod_> hi all
<ere4si> BigLove, try in #kubuntu-kde4
<zod_> i got this message when i try to play simpsons sessong 7 DVD: Totem cannot play this type media (DVD) does not have the appropirate plugins to be able to read from the disk
<ere4si> !dvd | zod_
<ubotu> zod_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<GCToday> I went to the given page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto - The programs contained within are refusing to download. Are there any other alternatives that might work?
<naut> If I wanted to download the source for the eclipse package for ubuntu 7.10
<naut> where would I go
<MrMist> Hey
<MrMist> Quick question: Is QTParted a part of the standard Ubuntu G. Gibbon LiveCD ?
<qzio> how do i change dialog level in dpkg/apt/aptitude?
<ere4si> MrMist, nope - gparted is
<ere4si> naut, in synaptic you can select to download the source
<naut> ere4si: thanks, I'm in kubuntu
<abdoreza> hi
<abdoreza> I am irannian
<naut> I thought I enabled source in adept, wait I'll check
<ere4si> naut, there's prob an option for that in adept
<ere4si> heh
<MrMist> ere4si: aah
<ere4si> :)
<MrMist> ere4si: I like gnome better anyway :P
<abdoreza> bye
<Flannel> !ir | abdoreza
<ubotu> abdoreza: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<naut> ere4si: itr would be in repository management, yeah?
<ere4si> naut, I am not on my kubuntu box atm...
<ere4si> and don't d/load source
<naut> ere4si: I have an eclipse-source package installed, but I think it;'s just some plugin
<rbd> hey guys...anyone know of a command line utility to shorten mp3 files (e.g. I have alist of mp3s I'd like to shorten to a specific length)
<J-_> naut: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/ecj
<naut> maybe there's an ubuntu-dev chatroom or something
<ere4si> naut, or #eclipse...?
<earthling> any suggestions for a very small linux distro. all i need from it is to have all the networking capabilities. please
<naut> J-_: thanks
<naut> earthling: DSL - damn small linux
<J-_> naut: thank Google =P
<zod_> e about that dvd in ubuntu, someone who know what plugins i need?
<Frogzoo> is DSL still supported then?
<gan> the created livecd is making problem if i boot through qemu but working fine if i boot from cd
<naut> J-_: actually I think that's just a compiler
<naut> Frogzoo: last I heard
<gan> the created livecd is making problem if i boot through qemu but working fine if i boot from cd, why?
<earthling> naut: will run it on vmware... 3 instances of the os. will work fine?
<Frogzoo> naut: a release last december I see
<J-_> naut: I thought you wanted the Eclipse compiler source? or whatever it was? ah well
<naut> earthling: I've never tried, but it runs on a variety of old hardware.. it;'s a proper linux
<hitme666> i need help with this Jetway MiniQ IR Device please ... seems the ir device there is "special" :( .. 10 pins from ir controler to the MB ... the only events i can catsh are event1 (for media buttons) witch is same to keyboard and mouse 2 (for trackball) with is same as normal mouse :( .. any1 got an idea how i could get this to work ? (trackball is working, just the media buttons now, showkey don'T show any codes when buttons on ir are pressed)
<earthling> naut:k .thanks
<zod_> please someone tell where to get dvd plugins for Totem in ubuntu 7.10
<zod_> dvd player for Ubuntu 7.10 please?
<smacky> should i install envy to get this card workin xfx Nvidia Geforce 8400 gs
<Cew27> hey all i need help, how do i get codecs for rythm box
<ompaul> !codecs | Cew27
<ubotu> Cew27: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<smacky> is envy ant good for drivers
<smacky> any *
<ompaul> !envy | smacky
<ubotu> smacky: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ompaul> smacky, if it fails - you are on your own
<mbt> A bit off topic, but is anyone having issues accessing Google?
<ompaul> !offtopic | mbt (no)
<ubotu> mbt (no): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smacky> thanks
<ompaul> this traffic level for #ubuntu has to rate as tumbleweed
<arquebus> whats the name of that script that downloads all the common stuff people use like codecs and java and whatnot
<mbt> Thanks, ompaul.  I actually didn't know there was an -offtopic room to go to.  (Learn something new every day!)
<smacky> </msg ubotu binarydrivers>
<smacky> opps    lol
<Cew27> ok now here is my next problem can someone help me edit my menu.lst to make it boot windows from the grub after the count down
<smacky> < /msg ubotu binarydriver >
<Newbuntu2> hello
<Newbuntu2> what does this mean: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<odder> Cew27: http://tinyurl.com/2vxcfr
<Newbuntu2> in more detail: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59568/
<Cew27> odder: they dont help my menu.lst seems to be dofferent
<odder> Cew27: show us it, then
<odder> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cew27> odder: ok !pastebin
<Cew27> !pastebin
<bod_> guys, when i try to double click on my other drive in nautilus it says "Cannot mount volume"   it worked fine yesterday,.,. any ideas how to fix it?
<Cew27> odder: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59569/
<monk12> hello all trying to install ubuntu under vmware, having some problems...
<odder> Cew27: afaik you should change "default 0" into "default 1" [line no. 14]
<monk12> get alot of 'assuming drive cache write through' at first, then i get 'trying to enable framer server' then it goes to text install, keyboard install goes through, but then it cant find cdrom and asks for drivers and i dont wanna waste time looking for them if its something simple.
<Cew27> line 14 from where
<bod_> the menu.list
<odder> Cew27: yep, the file you've copied to pastebin
<odder> Cew27: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cew27> odder: i cant see anywhere that says default 0 and neither fdoes the find option
<odder> Cew27: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59569/, line no. 14 says "default 0"
<bod_> " 14:     default		0"
<Cew27> and what do i change that to
<odder> Cew27: change 0 to 1
<bod_> " 14:     default		1"
<odder> bod_: -.-
<bod_> ;~)
<Cew27> odder: cheers for that, secondly i have the windows partion mounted on my desktop as sda3 or something can i change it to make it says windows
<monk12> anyone get ubuntu to install in vmware successfully?
<nepbabu> where should i ask loco related questions?
<odder> Cew27: hm. I've got my windows partition mounted as '/media/windows' and it says windows exactly
<odder> nepbabu: #ubuntu-loco?
<nepbabu> odder, nope
<Cew27> odder: ok hold on before i sort that i downloaded thunderbird, how do i install it :S it isnt a deb
<nepbabu> ubotu, loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<odder> !info thunderbird | Cew27
<ubotu> cew27: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10.0 (gutsy), package size 10714 kB, installed size 32020 kB
<odder> Cew27: try apt-get installing it, it should be in the repos
<neo_> is there any java ide that i can use on ubuntu???
<bod_> odder, its not in there
<nepbabu> neo_, install eclipse
<nepbabu> where should i ask loco related questions?
<nepbabu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nepbabu> :/
<[chr0n0s]> neo_, use eclipse
<odder> bod_: doesn't ubuntu have thunderbird in its repos? debian has afais
<nepbabu> odder, apt-cache search thunderbird
<bod_> odder, no ive looked b4,.,.
<nepbabu> where should i ask loco related questions?
<elmoboy> i've setup user accounts for my box. i've tried connecting to my box via Putty (Windows Box). It connects, but it keeps saying the login details are incorrect. And i've made sure that it's spelt correctly. But it still says Access Denied.
<bod_> Cew27, in the readme it says instal help can be found here -- http://getthunderbird.com/releases/
<neo_> nepbabu :: using symentic packet manager???
<Cew27> bod_: yes but there is no documenttation on it
<bod_> Cew27, gimme a sec,.
<speedhunt3r> Hi, what could be the problem if Ubuntu loads unexpectedly slow and seems like it's just "idle" for like 5-10 seconds right after I login? It loads the desktop extremely slowly, and anything opened from the panels opens extremely slowly also... However, everything on the desktop opens as it suppose to
<[chr0n0s]> speedhunt3r, what processor you have in your box?
<speedhunt3r> amd 64 3600
<odder> elmoboy: mm... I had such problem some time ago, maybe you've got your PAM broken, as I had?
<bod_> Cew27, perhaps try running the script that came in the tarball
<elmoboy> odder how do i fix that up
<speedhunt3r> [chr0n0s], i had this problem before also...it sort of "fixed" itself I don't remember how... one time i loged on and everything was okay from there on, and now it's back to slowing down.
<odder> elmoboy: that's a hard question, dunno, maybe try dpkg -reconfigure?
<odder> elmoboy: but first read your system logs
<bod_> speedhunt3r, checked    top       to see if anything is eatcing cpu    maybe look at        dmesg     to see if anything failed to load correctly
<elmoboy> odder i've read trhe logs. doesnt say anything about authentication failure or nothing like that
<elmoboy> this is soo strange
<bod_> elmoboy,   try logging in through single user mode,. to see detailed errors?
<Cew27> bod_: what one
<bod_> the only one
<elmoboy> which one
<elmoboy> lol
<Cew27> i run it it does nothin!
<odder> ok, that's my turn now.. how come that debian *has* thunderbird in its repos and ubuntu hasn't?
<bod_> Cew27, run-mozilla.sh
<Cew27> i did it did nothing
<speedhunt3r> bod_, my CPU's are alternatingly spiking constantly... to 80 - 90 percent usage
<bod_> theres the prob,.,. perhaps it cant decide which cpu to use
<SuperQ> odder: mozilla-thunderbird
<bod_> Cew27, strange,. this is the new thunderbird 2 yes?
<Cew27> yes
<bod_> oops,. my bad,. there is a thunderbird in repo's
<bod_> Cew27, thunderbird 2 is in the repo's get it from there
<Cew27> ok
<bod_> odder, you were right,. my fault ;~)
<SuperQ> mozilla-thunderbird provides the thunderbird virtual package
<SuperQ> :)
<odder> SuperQ: hah, thanks
<odder> SuperQ: so apt-get installing thunderbird should work
<SuperQ> yea, silly naming trademark stuff
<SuperQ> odder: yes
<bod_> so u need the old thunderbird first?
<SuperQ> odder: it may be in universe
<SuperQ> bod_: nope
<SuperQ> just apt-get install thunderbird
<SuperQ> http://packages.ubuntu.com/thunderbird
<Cew27> ahhhhhh my software indes is broken and when i run sudo apt-get install -f i get terminal with a java configuration read me and i cant get rid of it !
<bod_> SuperQ, "Package to ease upgrading from older mozilla-thunderbird"
<bod_> SuperQ, "This package can be purged at anytime once the thunderbird package has been installed.
<bod_> "
<skillz> hi, ive got my time in the menu bar, but i would like to move it inbetween icons..... is this possible and how? thanks
<Cew27> bod_: i have a problem !
<bod_> elaborate
<SuperQ> Ahh, I guess they did rename it
<odder> skillz: right-click it
<SuperQ> nevermind, I'm not reading my dpkg -l correctly tonight
<skillz> odder: i have right-clicked it and selected move.. it does move.. but not inbetween the icons on the right of my menue bar, which is where i want it
<dimitris82> hi all
<carrera> Greetings!
<bod_> SuperQ, oopps,. no ur right,.,. thunderbird is thunderbird   mozilla-thunderbird is the upgrade
<bod_> u can get it from repo's
<bod_> !hi | dimitris82
<ubotu> dimitris82: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<odder> skillz: mm.. maybe you want to move it beetween your tray icons? if so, I dunno how to help you
<carrera> !hi
<odder> between
<skillz> odder: yeh thats what i wana do
<dimitris82> just i aptitude dist-upgrade and i get errors were encountered while processing : initramfs-tools libkdegames1 dirmngr kdemultimedia juk noatun-plugins noatun kwifimanager mpeglib kasteroids akregator libarts1-mpeglib artsbuilder kbugbuster kpilot gnupg-agent kdepim-kfile-plugins kaboodle
<skillz> does anyone else know it was between my try icons to begin with, then i moved it, but now i cant move it back
<bod_> skillz, remove it, then add it again,. you should be able to move it if you add it,.,. it seems the original default one is hard to move
<dimitris82> any ideas?
<bod_> skillz, make sure its not locked to panel
<dee_> argh this is giving me a headache. i dont know wot could be wrong
<dee_> i dont know why it keeps saying Access Denied
<skillz> bod_ : its not locked to panel.. i have removed and re-aded it
<skillz> but i still can get it
<skillz> in between
<skillz> my tray icons
<skillz> :(
<stefano> any anjuta users here?
<bod_> skillz, tried movin the icons not the tima applet?
<odder> skillz: are you sure it *is* possible?
<ere4si> dimitris82, did you update the os first?
<skillz> i tried moveing the icons, but the "move" button is not highlighted.. or not available on some icons
<odder> I mean, to move the clock between your tray icons (it's one applet afaik)
<dimitris82> ere4si, yes i did aptitude update then upgrade and now dist-upgrade
<skillz> afaik?
<skillz> whats that
<dimitris82> ere4si, now i am trying with synaptic to fix broken is that ok ?
<odder> skillz: afaik=as far as I know
<dimitris82> i choose manually one-by-one to fix broken with reinstall them
<bod_> odder, it has to be writtensomewhere in some file where it is on the bar,. so it has to be possible to move it
<dimitris82> ere4si,  i think it removes the old ones and upgrade to new ver.
<dimitris82> ere4si, also i dont have restart yet
<skillz> bod_: yeh, i think u must be right.. do u know which or what or how to edit this?
<ere4si> dimitris82, if you upgraded then the repos are changed
<odder> bod_: never heard of that, dunno then
<bod_> skillz, i no a way, but its messy
<bod_> odder, well,. think about it,. it has to be specified somewhere,.,.no? ;~)
<skillz> umm.. let me hear it.. if its realy messy
<dimitris82> ere4si, i am trying to breezy to edgy.. because i cannot install any with apt-get
<skillz> ill just live with it
<bod_> skillz, add loadsa usless icons to the bar, leaving a big space where u want the clock,. then add the clock and remove other icons
<ere4si> dimitris82, you need to go one os at a time - breezy dapper edgy...
<dimitris82> ere4si, you mean first to dapper then to edgy ?
<dimitris82> :O
<ere4si> dimitris82, yep
<dimitris82> ere4si, can i change now repos to dapper ?
<odder> bod_: I mean, do you really can put the time applet into your tray, e.g. between amarok and pidgin icons (that's how I've understood skillz's problem)
<bod_> odder, im gonna try to do it on my machine,.,.hang on
<ere4si> dimitris82, worth a try but I have never done anything similar
<dimitris82> ere4si, i have backup my server
<ere4si> k
<dimitris82> ere4si, or try to edgy ?
<skillz> odder: yes ur right.. thats my problem
<dimitris82> ere4si, with reinstallation from synaptic ?
<ere4si> dimitris82, one at a time - dapper then edgy
<dimitris82> ere4si, ok i got it :)
<dimitris82> ere4si, thnx for your help i will try now ;)
<skillz> odder, and bod_ no worries - ill jsut get used to it.. its one of those things...
<bod_> skillz, it appears i cant add anything to the right of where it displays my name
<skillz> yeh
<skillz> dunno y
<bod_> il keep trying,. gimme a minute or 2
<dimitris82> ere4si, i am using -- >http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper any bettrer ? or just remove the unofficial repos ?
<skillz> ok
<khalood> I have windows xp (on drive C ) + other drives  + ubuntu .. I want to format drive C and re-install windows ... and remove ubuntu .. how to do it ?
<ere4si> dimitris82, have never done anything similar - if there is a guide follow it
<bod_> oh, bugger,.,. i accidently removed my name from the bar,.,.anyone no the name of the applet so i can put it back?
<skillz> lol..... im new to this bod_
<skillz> i dunno, im sorry
<skillz> if its a lot of hassel
<skillz> dont worry about it
<geirha> skillz, bod_: the applets are probably locked in place, right click them and unlock them, then you can move them with the middle-button
<bod_> skillz, ive done it,.,. right click on everything and make sure nothing is locked to panel,. then u should be able to select move on the clock, then move it
<skillz> geirha, they are not locked
<bod_> geirha, how do i et my username back on there?
<skillz> bod_ YAY!!!!!!!
<skillz> u GENIUOS!!!
<skillz> w000t
<skillz> thanks dude!
<bod_> ah, its the user swithcher,. dw geirha  i got it
<bod_> skillz, no probs ;~)
<skillz> :)
<dee_> i just dont understand why its rejecting my credentials
<dee_> keeps giving me the Access Denied
<dee_> but its correct!!
<bazhang> dee_: what is the issue please
<khalood> I have windows xp (on drive C ) + other drives  + ubuntu .. I want to format drive C and re-install windows ... and remove ubuntu .. how to do it ?
<khalood> can anyone help me
<bazhang> khalood: are you going to reinstall ubuntu at some point?
<ere4si> khalood, a format is the easiest way to remove ubuntu
<khalood> bazhang:  yes after reinstalling window
<genuser> is there a history of cat listed in ubuntu somewhere?
<khalood> ere4si: how to do it from windows ?
<khalood> ere4si:  and release the control of my MBR from grub
<ere4si> khalood, the windows cd will format the partition
<genuser> is there a history of cat listed in ubuntu somewhere?
<khalood> ere4si: it will format C only
<ere4si> khalood, and rewrite the mbr
<tarelerulz> Is there a way to put meta data on say  movies you rip from your own dvd.  The same why meta tags on songs that have artist and so on ?
<khalood> ere4si:  because I have other drives with data
<ere4si> khalood, then you can use gparted from the live cd menu to format the ubuntu partition
<khalood> C: ( windows , (D:,E:,F:) << data ...Ext3(ubuntu)
<ere4si> khalood, check the partition label first
<khalood> ere4si:  ok but this can be done later after reinstalling widnows
<ere4si> khalood, yep
<genuser> is there a history of cat listed in ubuntu somewhere?
<khalood> ere4si: ok , so , I can now format dirve C , reinstall windows in it ,, then remove ubuntu using live cd ?
<ere4si> khalood, reinstalling windows will overwrite the mbr
<ere4si> khalood, yep
<bazhang> genuser: what are you trying to do?
<khalood> ere4si: ok i'll do it
<odder> genuser: do you mean cat, the programme?
<genuser> i want to get my past list of cat back on my terminal.
<khalood> thanks
<Ububegin> how do i run a *Makefile* ...
<ere4si> khalood, be careful and it will be ok
<odder> ubuntulog: try 'make'
<cyril__> hi!
<cyril__> i've trouble connecting to the web
<odder> genuser: did you try to read your bash-history file?
<xgreenoughx> Hi i just installed the newest version of ubuntu and i ive goten all my drivers to work except my wireless NIC can anyone help? IM dual boooted with Windows XP.
<cyril__> irc works but not the www, any idea?
<prince_jammys> genuser: history | grep cat  will show you some entries
<genuser> odder, yeah but the command entered for cat isn't there.
<genuser> odder,  sorry not the command but the list that cat brought from the text.
<xgreenoughx> Hi i just installed the newest version of ubuntu and i ive goten all my drivers to work except my wireless NIC can anyone help? IM dual boooted with Windows XP.
<bazhang> xgreenoughx: what card please
<bod_> hey gguys, got a slight issue,. i cant mount my ntfs hard drive because it says an external device was not safely removed when i shutdown windows,. how can i forcefully mount thid drive?
<xgreenoughx> Broadcom WLAN
<bod_> thid=the
<bazhang> xgreenoughx: the broadcom 43xx?
<xgreenoughx> 4318
<odder> bod_: mount /your/drive /your/folder doesn't work?
<dee_> this is such a noob question but
<genuser> prince_jammys, if i opened a text from cat, i was just wondering if that text is ever recorded in the bash history or somewhere besides the file that it grabbed it from?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx here is a wiki for that card xgreenoughx
<bod_> odder, dunno, i have only tried double clicking on it in nautilus,.,.
<dee_> when ppl say 'comment out' does that mean remove the # infront of the word? or place # infront of the word?
<xgreenoughx> thanks
<bazhang> dee place in front of
<prince_jammys> genuser: i see. i don't know. i doubt it.
<dee_> ok cool
<bod_> odder, how can i find out the /my/drive    path name?
<genuser> would anybody else have an idea or is it never recorded in history?
<odder> genuser: as far as I can read from wikipedia, it's not recorder in your bash history
<odder> genuser: cat just prints you a file on your terminal, and that's all
<odder> *recorded
<genuser> odder, ok thanks.
<bazhang> cat is nice together with pipe and pastebinit ;]
<sCOTTo> hey is there anyone here who could help me get my ubuntu box to see my windows server 2003 box?
<odder> bod_: try 'mount' and 'fdisk -l'
<bod_> kk,.hang on
<bod_> odder, fdisk -l reports nothing,. and i dont see a ntfs type in mount either?
<Dotnetpc> hello, I need help please with a sound card problem
<bod_> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mcystems> hi all! Is there a possibility to install ubuntu 7.10 from console (X on live cd doesn't like my geforce 9600gt)?
<Dotnetpc> the problem is, I have no sound. I have a asrock AliveNF5sli MB
<dgjones> !alternate | mcystems
<ubotu> mcystems: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<bod_> mcystems, alternate installer
<odder> bod_: you should probably run fdisk -l as a superuser, or using sudo, there's a great tutorial on the Web: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<mcystems> thx
<bod_> ty odder,.,. ;~)
<erpo> Background info: When I run the "Screen and Graphics" tool to change my screen resolution to 640x480, it allows me to select a refresh rate of 52 Hz or 56Hz. Both of these are bogus since I'm using the LCD panel in a laptop. When I select 56Hz, it works as expected. When I select 52Hz, the screen appears stretched vertically. The top edge of the screen is where it should be, but the bottom 1/4 of the desktop has been stretched off of the bott
<erpo> om of the display panel.
<erpo> The problem: When I run StarCraft in wine, it resizes the display to 640x480 but it chooses the 52Hz option apparently, because the display appears stretched and I can't see the bottom of the game's interface.
<erpo> How can I force StarCraft to choose the proper video mode?
<_KAMI_> Hi!
<Dotnetpc> when I go to sytem/sound and click on the test button, I get this error = audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<bod_> odder, ok,. its   /dev/hda1
<odder> !hi | _KAMI_
<ubotu> _KAMI_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mcystems> thank you ubotu, bod_
<Squawk> erpo, have a look in xorg.conf and see if there is a section showing possible refresh rates. It may be that you can comment out the 52hz option
<neeto> On xfce, I made the mistake of re-organizing the menu myself, is there somewhere where I can get the default menu.xml file?
<mcystems> bye
<_KAMI_> I found that IcedTea 7 crashes when I want to surf to Java ebabled webpage
<erpo> Squawk: There are no modelines in xorg.conf. It's all detected dynamically.
<_KAMI_> I am using 8.04 alpha / 64 bit
<Squawk> erpo, ah ok, figured it might be in combo with resolution
<_KAMI_> Do we have bugreport about it?
<odder> bod_: great, then follow the tutorial from psychocats and enjoy the access to your ntfs partition ;>
<dgjones> !hardy | _KAMI_
<ubotu> _KAMI_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dotnetpc> I am completly new to ubuntu, I was a windows user but tired of vista carshing so I am trying to get ubuntu installed to start to leran using it. any help would be greatly appricitated please
<bod_> odder, the tuto is for mounting an ext3 partition as data storage
<_KAMI_> ubotu I know but I didn't know about +1 channel
<icesword_> _KAMI_, #ubuntu+1
<bod_> odder, will this work    sudo mount /dev/hda1       ?
<_KAMI_> okok
<_KAMI_> thx
<dgjones> _KAMI_, ubotu is just a bot, its just an info message to let you know about the other channel
<bod_> _KAMI_, ubotu is abot
<Ububegin> can u remote access one ubuntu pc from another
<odder> bod_: you'd need to mkdir a folder and and write something like 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /path/to/yourfolder'
<bod_> Ububegin, yes
<Ububegin> like in windows , like that :?
<Ububegin> bod_ : what is it called in Ubuntu
<odder> Ububegin: yes, that's what's ssh designed for, for instance
<bod_> odder, i dont understand,. why do i need to make a directory on my ntfs drive?
<bod_> Ububegin, i believe a vnc client ,.,.but that might be something entirely different,,.,. there is one however pre installed on ubuntu 7.10
<Ububegin> odder: but ssh allows GUI also.. or just the termimal
<odder> bod_: not on your ntfs drive, on your / or /home, to have an access through nautilus, for example
<odder> Ububegin: there *is* a possibility to use X through ssh connection. I haven't used it, though.
<erpo> Ububegin: You almost certainly want vnc.
<fromnowhere> hey anybody has idea how to export the DISPLAY from an SSH server to ur comp
<bod_> odder, would    ntfs-3g   be easier?
<sergevn> Where is the "/home/*/Desktop"
<sergevn> set
<erpo> fromnowhere: ssh -X destination.host
<erpo> fromnowhere: Then just run applications and they will show up on your local screen.
<legend2440> Dotnetpc: if youopen system>preferences>sound>devices and select oss do you get sound?
<bod_> sergevn, ??? /home/sergevn/Desktop
<Ububegin> erpo: this one.. *krdc is an KDE graphical client for the rfb protocol, used by VNC*
<dee_> ps -x
<sergevn> bod_: yes
<erpo> Ububegin: That's the one I use.
<bod_> sergevn, i dont understand your question
<odder> bod_: I have never used that, I always use mount to gain access to my windows partitions, and everything works great
<lancerocke> Please help. I followed countless guides to install flash player plugin on firefox ubuntu x64 and nothing works
<sergevn> bod_: in home folder, you have the Desktop folder. the mapping to Desktop is gone
<sergevn> bod_: if i view my gnome desktop, i see contents of my home dir and not my Desktop
<odder> lancerocke: there are huge problems with flash on 64-bit ubuntu, you'd need to install 32-bit firefox version afaik
<bod_> odder, but im not understanding why i have to make a folder?? what command do you use?
<odder> bod_: mkdir
<bod_> sergevn, oh cool,.,. i dunno,. il have a uick look,. but if u find out, can u let me no plz? ;~)
<bod_> odder,   mkdir what?
<lancerocke> odder: how do i do that?
<odder> lancerocke: see http://tinyurl.com/ys6fod
<bod_> odder, did you get my pm reply?
<bod_> sergevn, i had a look but i have no idea im afraid
<Ububegin> erpo: must the host computer also run this software.. *Connection failed. No server running at the given address and port.*
<fromnowhere> erpo i don't have that permission i think ..it says permission denied .I think some setting have to be changed on my side
<erpo> Ububegin: The host server needs to run a VNC server. You need to run a VNC client. What operating system is the host computer running?
<erpo> fromnowhere: Read up on the -X option in the ssh man page. It will tell you about common pitfalls.
<blackjack> what is running damon automount ?
<Ububegin> erpo: actually i am trying to connect to my comp... to try out the software...
<blackjack> example usb,cd-codom
<blackjack> what is name that running damon is automount ?
<blackjack> what is name that running damon on automount ?
<chafe> after selecting ubuntu at the grub promt, i get a blank screen immeidately
<chafe> i can run in safe mode fine
<chafe> but when slecting ubuntu i get a blank screen
<chafe> before xwindows loads or anything
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im trying to make a connection from outside to inside my server on a certain port. I know the server is listening on that port but it wont connect, so i assume its a firewall issue. Any ideas how I can find out whats going on?
<oddalot> i don't know
<erpo> Ububegin: You probably should read up on how VNC works. If you're using Ubuntu, your VNC server is probably called vino.
<Ububegin> erpo: thanks dude, sorry for the trouble.. Will read it up now...
<oboy03> how do i install 3d window plugin for comipiz
<sCOTTo> ok
<sCOTTo> done
<oddalot> oboy it's already instaleld
<oboy03> realy?
<oddalot> you need to install compiz manager
<oboy03> i didn't know that?
<oboy03> where can i find it?
<bazhang> chafe: what card and what driver and how installed please
<blackjack> what is the name that damon run automount ?
<oboy03> oddalot: ccsm?
<oddalot> system-admin-synaptic package manager
<nighteagle_> hi everyone
<chafe> bazhang, this is before the video card drivers load at all, and they load properly using safe mode. nvidia
<oboy03> oddalot: i already ahve ccsm
<chafe> nvidia drivers
<makkan> Hi, I have an issue that I can't figure out. I'm currently trying to run a flavour of ubuntu from a CF-disk (CF>IDE bridge) and I keep getting problems with the disk, such as read/write errors. The odd thing is that I ran a similar system last weekend without any problems at all. The only difference between the two systems is that instead of using ext3 like the working system i now use ext2 (because it is supposed to save my CF-card from unecssary writes).
<bazhang> chafe what exact card and how did you install driver and which one did you install please
<oddalot> system-preferences-advanced desktop effects
<bazhang> makkan: what flavour are you trying to run
<chafe> bazhang, nvidia installed with ubuntu screen and graphics gui manager extravaganza
<oboy03> oddalot: under desktop cube?
<bazhang> chafe when did you start having this problem or has it always existed
<oddalot> you are trying to make what 3d?
<chafe> bazhang, its new, i made changes to grub with ubuntu? grub configurator gui program
<oboy03> the windows
<oboy03> not the desktop
<chafe> all i did was change colors etc
<oddalot> normally, or only on the cube?
<oboy03> only on cube
<martiini> has anyone samba working in kde4? windows network browsing is not enabled by default in kubuntu-kde4. Ive installed all samba packages but it stil doesnt work
<oddalot> hmmm
<oddalot> forgot how i did it
<oddalot> it's in there somewhere
<oboy03> i got the link but its dead
<bazhang> change colors and grub? after that it failed to work chafe?
<oddalot> or you have to install another package
<oboy03> well i read that its a separate package
<chafe> bazhang, yea, using ubuntu gui configurator
<bazhang> chafe would you mind pastebinning your xorg.conf please?
<neo_> i deleted my data from my usb hard disk ,.is there any way to recover it     fromat of partition was NTFS
<chafe> bazhang, this is before xorg loads at all
<chafe> i made changes to menu.lst brb
<makkan> bazhang : fluxbuntu
<legend2440> neo_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<bazhang> chafe what changes did you make to grub? and why?
<penper> hi, I wonder if there's a desktop recording application similar to recordmydesktop, but don't encode the image data until the recording is over? I know it'll take a lot of temporary disk space but my computer is so slow and I'm about to record a realtime graphics application
<macsim> il y a un chef en javascript ici ?
<macsim> salut à tous au fait
<bazhang> !fr | macsim
<ubotu> macsim: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<macsim> sorry :/
<stefano> is anyone here using anjuta (to any extend)?
<legend2440> penper: http://www.linux.com/feature/50069 check out istanbul
<penper> thanks
<legend2440> penper:  yw
<sergevn> Got it, your Desktop env variable is set in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<bod_> odder, it was a bad windows shutdown that caused the error,. anyway i have to do some coursework,.,. thanks for your time dude ;~)
<odder> bod_: that was really no problem :)
<bod_> ;~)
<fotoflo> Hey all, im doing a little survey about email security, I wonder if anyone here could spare 2 minutes to take it (literally, 2 minutes ¨C its just 4 questions!)
<fotoflo> http://www.polldaddy.com/s/9E216AFBB5406B1B/
<makkan> bazhang: I've been looking around for info on what filesystem to use with a CF-card but answers vary alot. Also I should mention that the PC I'm trying to install it to is an old 233 MHz Laptop
<bazhang> makkan the only comparable thing I can think of is the eeepc; they have a wiki on hot to get that going--not sure if that is helpful or not
<smokeyd> hey people. if I grep some text is there a way to only fetch the unique matches from the grep output?
<smokeyd> a command I can pipe the grep output to or something?
<Ububegin> bye bye and i'm off for the weekend...
<atlef> happy easter
<Seveas> atlef, you're 9 days early :)
<makkan> bazhang : thanks I'll have a look there, funny thing since I'm prepping the laptop to act sort of like the eeePC (except it's really old)
<atlef> well
<atlef> whatever
<atlef> :-)
<atlef> well been up for 26 hours straight so
<bazhang> makkan: they have a channel #eeepc and the wiki and webpage is linked in the topic
<atlef> cleaning upp the mess i made of the updates
<ArthurArchnix> On the alternate cd, when I press F6 to get other boot options, what do I type to get an expert install? Ala debian method?
<Seveas> ArthurArchnix, you need the alternate cd for that
<atlef> ArthurArchnix:  what happens if you select text mode http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/files/pictures/alternateinstall.gif
<atlef> or is that not lowtech enough
<ArthurArchnix> Seveas: atlef Yea, got the alternate cd. I booted with the option 'expert', we'll see if it's any different. Supposedly there's a method to enable package selection
<atlef> hmm
<atlef> yes, i remember, but that is about it
<popey> penper: record my desktop does exactly that, it doesn't encode until after recording is finished
<smokeyd> ok, found it myself.
<smokeyd> sort -u
<smokeyd> nice: grep -o -e "some[a-z]*patterm"|sort -u
 * [1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8 OPp BUByeee cemuanya
<nighteagle_> how can we do the upgrade of gnome? on an ubuntu 7.04
<nighteagle_> ?
<juuuu> j
<juuuu> ??????
<juuuu> what?
<juuuu> l
<dgjones> !support | juuuu
<ubotu> juuuu: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Peddy> can somebody please help me? I recieve this error when trying to install anything via apt-get: dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `google-desktop-linux' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<jacks0n> Peddy, try uninstalling it with the '--purge' arguement, then re-install it.
<Peddy> jacks0n: I will try that, thanks
<ArthurArchnix> well, it's installing the base system now, so I guess this is not the expert install
<morpheus> morning folks
<n0ll> morning...
<morpheus> whats the best server monitoring package for ubuntu? i need to monitor stuff like cpu load and used ram??
<morpheus> from a remote server
<portamenteff> Hi folks
<portamenteff> I have a little problem with my grapics.
<atlef> hello
<portamenteff> what's up atlef?
<atlef> not much at the moment
<Seveas> morpheus, nagios
<portamenteff> my graphics act up when I enable compiz
<portamenteff> with ATI driver
<portamenteff> anyone know a posible workaround or hack?
<menganito> hey ç
<menganito> someone nows about php ?
<dimitris82> hi again
<portamenteff> menganito: a little.
 * Xp-Away (Q-Stats : on AHA () ... : hat 0 mal Op , 0 mal Voice , 0 mal BAN , 0 mal Master , 0 mal Owner und 0 mal Topic )
<portamenteff> got the manual right here.
<menganito> no need manual thx
<menganito> some issues or dudes
<portamenteff> manuals will help sometimes
<morpheus> Seveas: is it part of the repo's? I'm running lamp server, some of the users PC's are hitting 100% CPU, which is strange because the page is PHP and I thought thats all server side proccessing so I need to see what the server is up to
<dimitris82> i made it with apt-get update && upgrade && dist-upgrade ( i remove my running kernel i couldnt do it with other way), (from breezy to dapper) now i have a hp proliant ml370 which kernel to install ?
<dimitris82> i show on synaptic linux-image=26-15-23-386 and a server edition
<portamenteff> menganito: got a URL for me?
<jacobian_> why does evince take over the audio device?
<Seveas> morpheus, it is but it won't show you which php page is acting up
<pumatertion> salut
<jacobian_> seems like a PDF viewer wouldn't even use the audio device...
<portamenteff> I would try compiling and installing Apache W/PHP manually then run the same page in it.
<morpheus> seveas: it's more to see if the server is maxxing out trying to deliver the pages or if I've got a network issue
<Seveas> morpheus, that it can help you with
<Seveas> morpheus, nagios is for monitoring/alerting, to keep an eye on trends you could use cacti
<portamenteff> http://www.apache.org/  download the source.
<pumatertion> need help with mount. the documentation says, that ubuntu automounts an external harddrive. but if i plug it in during a running system i istn mounted. but if i boot with it its automounted. what do i have do to, that it automounts on "hotplug"?
<morpheus> seveas: cheers, I'll give it a blasd
<Shock> any idea when firefox 3.0b4 will hit gutsy backports?
<morpheus> blast*
<edgy> Hi, I have a laptop (192.168.1.66) and a PC (192.168.1.65) connected via a router to the internet but when I do nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24, I get (6 hosts up), where are they came from!!!
<pumatertion> no idea?
<smokeyd> hey people. mv "somedir" "someotherdir" does that remove a file inside somedir as soon as it is copied to someotherdir or does it only start removing somedir after everything has been copied to someotherdir?
<pajamian> smokeyd: if the two directories are on the same filesystem it simply changes the location of the directory entry and doesn't touch anything inside it.
<erUSUL> edgy: well 2 + router are 3 not 6 that's for sure...
<portamenteff> no. pumatertion. "cut somedir somotherdir" will do what you say.
<smokeyd> pajamian: they are on different filesystems
<stefano> smokeyd, if the directories are on other filesystem the journaling of your file system kicks in i think
<edgy> erUSUL: the point is it's from a different network! 0.0/24 not 1.0/24
<pumatertion> portaenteff, i dont need a copy command. i need a mount help =)
<portamenteff> the other filesystem will be undr "media" of the one your system is in"
<stefano> smokeyd, if you want to know what happens if you have a power surge while copying a large file: if you have ext3 and journaling enabled your files are relatively safe
<smokeyd> stefano:  ok, but does mv give the remove command only after everything has been copied to the new filesystem or does it give the remove command as soon as a single file is copied to the new filesystem
<rybotsky> does anyone know how to install lucas deskoplet
<portamenteff> ext3 creates a tmp of all transfers
<pajamian> smokeyd: in that case I'm not sure.  I think it does one file at a time, but not sure.
<portamenteff> your ok.
<stefano> smokeyd, if you copy a folder with a number of files it does mv for every single file, that is called recursion and it means that every file is deleted as soon as the copying is finishend
<portamenteff> look in tmp I think
<smokeyd> the thing is, my mv command takes a long time (many files) and I want to know if the original dir still contains all files untill the mv command was completed or if gradually files start disappearing from the original dir
<portamenteff> "/tmp"
<smokeyd> ok portamenteff
<stefano> smokeyd, just do cp instead of mv, that way you are certain that if anything goes wrong, no data will be lost
<smokeyd> stefano: :) that is the easy way indeed
<smokeyd> could have though of that myself
<rybotsky> help
<portamenteff> oh you mean if a reboot uccurs, or a crash. try it out. look in "/tmp" it's usually where i find my lost files
<stefano> smokeyd, if anything goes wrong, have a look into the directory lost+found on the mount point directory of your drive. but normally that is not nessecarry
<rybotsky> does anyone have lukas deskoplet
<portamenteff> rybotsky: no but it sounds cool. :)
<smokeyd> as far as I can see now, all files are kept in the original dir untill mv completed copying everything to the new dir
<smokeyd> so mv is also pretty safe
<pajamian> it would be safe regardless
<portamenteff> i think mv -r removes them as they go if i remember. i could be wrong.
<rybotsky> does anyone know how to get the program bar across the bottom of the screen  like in mac os
<portamenteff> rybotsky: i got that in Kubuntu but not gnome.
<kallepersson> Hi, is the standard GNOME keyring called "login"
<kallepersson> ?
<portamenteff> it may be possible though.
<rybotsky> what is it called
<kallepersson> I seem unable to access mine
<kallepersson> even though I have logged in
<rybotsky> portamenteff  what is it called
<portamenteff> "panels" are you using gnome?
<rybotsky> ya  i think
<portamenteff> you can configure and shape and size the panels
<rybotsky> not panels
<portamenteff> is the button at the bottom right corner have a "K"?
<rybotsky> u know the  thing at the bottom of the screen in mac os x
<portamenteff> if not your using gnome
<Brass-Kazoo> rybotsky, there are a number of how-tos on the forum to get a macos-like toolbar
<rybotsky> that has the program shortcuts on it
<portamenteff> Yes rybotsky.
<rybotsky> how do u get it
<portamenteff> let me check the gui. i'll find it.
<rybotsky> k thnx
<Brass-Kazoo> rybotsky, try right-clicking on the existing menubar/toolbar and looking at the toolbar properties
<setkeh> heya guys any one here know why my shout cast server wont start in ubuntu 7.10 server it keeps saying "no such file or directory" and yes i spellt the file name right
<Brass-Kazoo> (i'm not using gnome so I'm going from memory)
<portamenteff> rybotsky: i can't seem to find the panel manger. i'll get back on that. I KNOW you can change the shape and size of panels though.
<smokeyd> hey people. Another question. Is it not allowed to execute bash scripts in nfs mounted directories?
<smokeyd> portamenteff, rybotsky: right click on the panel and choose "properties"
<smokeyd> I think
<smokeyd> I am running Xubuntu now though, so I can't check
<portamenteff> duh. lol
<portamenteff> i should have known
<Brass-Kazoo> heh
<Brass-Kazoo> thats what I said!
<smokeyd> :)
<sebrock> should it be possible to restrict directories to UserAliases in proftpd? or does it have to be a system user?
<portamenteff> it just worked in gnome too though.
<smokeyd> sebrock: not the answer you want, but i'll say it anyway: don't use ftp. it is unsafe. Rather use sftp (ssh file transfer). Abouth your question, I don't know, sorry
<pajamian> ftpd is also a PITA to get working properly behind a firewall or NAT
<michael__> hello
<michael__> in my dmesg i get this text:
<michael__> x88[0]: Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver.  You can
<portamenteff> your talking about transfering files between users on one system?
<michael__> cx88[0]: try to pick one of the existing card configs vi
<michael__> cx88[0]: card=<n> insmod option.  Updating to the latest
<michael__> anyone know what insmod is?
<michael__> or how to select it?
<michael__> coz i see my card in the list
<portamenteff> insmod is to insert modules into the kernel. i don't know it well enough to help.
<sebrock> smokeyd: hehe, FTP is way faster than sftp and is a more common standard than sftp aswell. Also if set up correctly it is perfectly safe. Specially proFTPd.
<smokeyd> :)
<smokeyd> ok you thought it through
<smokeyd> :)
<sahin_h> I removed the following file:  rm -rf .gconfd/ .gnome2* .local/
<sahin_h> But gnome still remember for my wallpaper settings.
<sahin_h> How is it possible?
<portamenteff> i just ran "man mv" the option "mv -b" will create a backup.
<ArthurArchnix> on a new install, there's this repo in the sources.list, well a bunch of them, and the comments say these are major bugfixes after a release. Once you've updated after the initial install, can these repos be removed?
<sahin_h> I can't find where gnome store some settings. Wallpaper, number of desktops...
<sahin_h> I would like to reconfigure my gnome desktop from scratch.
<pajamian> portamenteff: I think that -b creates a backup of a file in the target location before overwriting it.
<ArthurArchnix> for example: deb ...ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted   &  /gutsy-updates main restricted
<portamenteff> sahin-h: click "preferences" then "appearance"
<portamenteff> its a tab in there
<sahin_h> portamenteff: I know that way. I would like to clean all of my settings.
<sahin_h> portamenteff: I would like to use gnome as a newly created user.
<portamenteff> "defaults" then
<portamenteff> it comes out of the box that way
<snakeoil>  /etc/inittab disappead in hardy . WTH is it gone ? Is this related the new init system upstart ?
<geirha> sahin_h: off the top of my head, ~/.gconf/ ~/.gnome/ and possibly ~/.gnome2/ are the directories gnome stores configuration
<pajamian> sahin_h: did you rm -f those directories while in a gnome session that is logged into the user that you want to clear out?
<sahin_h> geirha: I took the same.
<sahin_h> pajamian: Nope. I logget out first.
<portamenteff> in terminal "sudo adduser"
<sahin_h> pajamian: After from the console I erased these files.
<pajamian> sahin_h: ok.
<pajamian> sahin_h: I don't believe your list included .gnome
<sahin_h> pajamian: I don't have .gnome direcory.
<geirha> sahin_h: hm, then it's probably easiest to rename your homedir, remove your user with deluser, and recreate your user with adduser (using the same uid and gid), then selectively copying the files from your old home to your new one
<Shoopuf> In Software Sources of the Administration menu I turned on ubuntu-security and ubuntu-recommended, is that ok?
<sahin_h> geirha: Yes, I think this is the only and painful way what is left for me.
<portamenteff> wait- you gotto go "su" (root password) then adduser. sorry
<sahin_h> portamenteff, pajamian, geirha! Thanks anyway!
<geirha> portamenteff: ubuntu doesn't give root a password by default, and it shouldn't have one, so sudo is the way to go
<Rhodetrem> I'm having a problem with Mplayer hue/contrast: "having adjusted the hue/contrast previously, what's an easy way to set them all back to neutral?
<Rhodetrem> use xvattr"
<Rhodetrem> What values in xvattr do I use to reset?
<portamenteff> i tried sudo adduser and got "only one or two names allowed"
<portamenteff> i tried su (i am root) and it worked.
<geirha> portamenteff: works for me, you can get a root shell with sudo though, just use sudo -i or sudo -s
<portamenteff> hmmm. didn't knwo that
<portamenteff> its past my bedtime.
<Shoopuf> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and it comes with Pidgin 2.2.1, but I want to upgrade to 2.4.0... Is there something I can type, or can I just download and install from the Pidgin website?
<BubblegumTate> you should be able to get the updated installer from getdeb.net
<Rhodetrem> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<Shoopuf> BubblegumTate, Rhodetrem: Thanks, I'll bookmark that for future referencee.
<Shoopuf> BubblegumTate, Rhodetrem: So should I uninstall the old one first or just install the package I get from getdeb.net?
<BubblegumTate> the package should install over it
<BubblegumTate> using magics
<Rhodetrem> yeah you should be fine to install over, but when you upgrade again from getdeb I would uninstall/install "Note please remove your current version before installing the new version."
<Rhodetrem> you might want to check the first comment here: http://www.getdeb.net/comment.php?rel_id=2259
<Shoopuf> Rhodetrem: Oh yah, just saw that. So I'll uninstall Pidgin... Oh man, it's in 3 different pieces, how confusing. >_<
<Rhodetrem> welcome to Linux :P
<BubblegumTate> I'm having a real fun time trying to install onto a compaq presario I just got second hand
<BubblegumTate> it keeps ding at 40% while copying files
<BubblegumTate> I've just written a third disk
<llama32> i've tried downloading some torrents - i tried two completely different torrents with [completely legal, of course :)] mp3 content, and both times the mp3's i've opened have been a random mix of bits and pieces of the other ones.. this is just opening the files while the torrent is still downloading though - but i don't see why this would occur in any case... anyone know if this is just some strangeness of the half-downloaded files, or if the torrent program i
<BubblegumTate> and I'm running hard drive diagnostics
<BubblegumTate> that's weird
<geirha> BubblegumTate: have you run the CD-check too?
<BubblegumTate> yeah
<jimcooncat> what package do I install to make with g++ ?
<BubblegumTate> it came up with one file borked
<geirha> jimcooncat: build-essential
<BubblegumTate> build-essential
<jimcooncat> thanks!
<BubblegumTate> that's wh I burnt another
<Rhodetrem> is anyone familiar with this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/32963/+index but with (S)MPlayer?
<|linderox|> i have a problem with a network... ping to any site works well,but traceroute doesn't only to my local proxy server...
<geirha> llama32: it's just how bittorrent work. It downloads random bits of the files, not sequentially. So the files are basically a big mess untill they're 100% complete
<Shoopuf> llama32: Uh, torrents are downloaded in slices and pieces. They aren't downloaded starting at the beginningof the song, so you are hearing the bits and pieces that have been downloaded so far... Just wait for it to finish. =_=
<llama32> Shoopuf: but each file is bits from a different song.. i just don't see why the program would save them like that as it's downloading, is all :)
<BubblegumTate> this disk seems to have the same thing wrong! Checking the disk for defects came back with one file off again
<xgreenoughx> I have Ubunto installed on my laptop and it goes crazy anyone know where i can find a driver for it?
<biabia> anyone know about wireless security settings? like here ssid is disabled. using wpa2-psk.     is that pretty good?
<xgreenoughx> I have Ubunto installed on my laptop and my mouse goes crazy anyone know where i can find a driver for it?
<pygmymath> xgreenoughx: what do you mean by crazy
<llama32> thanks geirha & Shoopuf :)
<xgreenoughx> my mouse
<xgreenoughx> im sorry forgot to add that lol
<pygmymath> weird.. synaptics touhpad?
<xgreenoughx> yes
<dgjones> !mouse | xgreenoughx
<ubotu> xgreenoughx: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Rhodetrem> my synaptics touchpad stopped working for some reason
<xgreenoughx> im not on my computer with linux
<pygmymath> xgreenoughx: aye, but is it a touchpad or a mouse?
<xgreenoughx> touch
<dgjones> !touchpad | xgreenoughx, This might help you diagnose the problem with the touchpad
<ubotu> xgreenoughx, This might help you diagnose the problem with the touchpad: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<pygmymath> what the botsaid
<BubblegumTate> so, if I've burnt two copies of an iso and each has failed the disk check in the same way
<BubblegumTate> what are the odds that the iso is faulty?
<Shoopuf> Anyone else's "Volume Slider" really sluggish when moving it up and down? It's reacting abnormally.
<biabia> is there a md5sum for it
<geirha> BubblegumTate: check the md5sum
<geirha> !md5sum | BubblegumTate
<ubotu> BubblegumTate: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<dgjones> BubblegumTate, what speed are you burning at? if its the ubuntu install iso's its normally recommended to burn at a slower speed
<biabia> im picking up this linux stuff. very slowly. slow like the way sand accumulates on a snails butt as it crawls across a rock
<Furiattl> hello there
<BubblegumTate> I'm using the apple disk utility, I'm not really sure
<doomik> Hello
<BubblegumTate> is it relevant that I'm burning it onto dvds?
<Furiattl> I've just installed ubuntu 48 hours ago
<Furiattl> Can not get the LCD TV to work
<Furiattl> Using an S-Video cable
<BubblegumTate> geirha... the md5 is totally different
<soundray> BubblegumTate: check the md5sum first. You need to open a terminal and run the command 'md5 file.iso' on Mac OS X
<BubblegumTate> I just checked it
<tpfennig> hi all
<soundray> BubblegumTate: did you compare it with the published one?
<Digi> I just installed gproftpd and i cant seem to get it to work any help for this
<BubblegumTate> yeah
<Furiattl> hi tpfennig
<BubblegumTate> 7194503820926a495163fec7646cb972  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<soundray> BubblegumTate: then you should re-download
<BubblegumTate> that's why one
<BubblegumTate> *my
<tpfennig> xchat-gnome doesnt have an icon?
<BubblegumTate> yeah, I'm doing that now
<zod_> does " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" fix so i can see DVD????
<kennethr> anyone know anything about Atom/RSS feed generation?  I'd like to find a command-line tool that will manipulate an XML file
<Blinkiz> It seems like one of my computer at home have changed IP address from my DHCP. I want to find out what the new IP number can be.
<Blinkiz> Am looking for a ping utility that can ping a subnet i specify. Please advice.
<ubuntuu> Hello. When I press ctrl-k in rhytmbox, where does the playlist go? =)
<kennethr> Blinkiz: did you try ping?
<BubblegumTate> advice is a noun, you mean "please advise"
<Blinkiz> kennethr: Oh, can "normal" ping handle subnet as argument?
<soundray> Blinkiz: yes, with -b (broadcast)
<kennethr> Blinkiz: use the -b
<Zvezdichko> hello, I'd like to ask whether we will have an update for the gnome desktop
<kennethr> Blinkiz: but a firewall might stop a system from responding
<ciphergoth> Is there a way for me to ssh into a remote machine and cause it to hibernate?
<kennethr> ciphergoth: an ubuntu machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zvezdichko, Eventually yes, but the current focus is the next release
<RoadHazard> the new ati driver officially rocks
<Zvezdichko> hmmm...
<Blinkiz> Sooo, how do I use this -b argument? Should I write something like "ping 192.168.2.255 -b"?
<BubblegumTate> new? how new?
<ciphergoth> kennethr: yews
<Zvezdichko> I know that some day I'll have to upgrade to hardy
<RoadHazard> 8.42.3
<Zvezdichko> but it's even not in beta status
<ciphergoth> kennethr: an Ubuntu Gutsy laptop
<soundray> Blinkiz: man ping
<Jack_Sparrow> Zvezdichko, Assuming you meant the new gnome and not ubuntu-desktop
<Blinkiz> soundray: Already done that
<vircuser> hi, does anyone know a command to search recursively through a directory for a file that contains a certain string?
<ciphergoth> vircuser: find
<tpfennig> and grep
<kennethr> Blinkiz: ping -b <broadcast address>
<Blinkiz> vircuser: You can always use the find command. Like "find mydir/ -iname *thestring*"
<ciphergoth> kennethr: never mind - turns out I haven't installed openssh-server on that machine anyway.
<vircuser> does -iname mean it searches inside the file?
<ForsakenSoul> can someone please help me
<soundray> vircuser: no
<ForsakenSoul> my internet doesn't start in recovery mod
<ForsakenSoul> mode*
<soundray> vircuser: use grep
<Blinkiz> kennethr: I am on a different subnet that the computer I want to ping. Will it still work?
<Blinkiz> Maybe someone know a program that can ping a subnet instead?
<vircuser> ok will try with grep
<soundray> vircuser: grep -r to recurse through subdirectories
<vircuser> thx
<kennethr> Blinkiz: what are you really attempting to do?
<klumpe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Blinkiz> It seems like one of my computer at home have changed IP address from my DHCP. I want to find out what the new IP number can be.
<snuggl> !compile
<Blinkiz> Am tunneling in with VPN to my home network at the moment
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<snuggl> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<kennethr> Blinkiz: do you administrate the DHCP server?
<soundray> Blinkiz: why don't you just go ahead and ping the broadcast address from the subnet, wherever you are
<ForsakenSoul> can someone please help me .... i've curently messed up my system and i'm trying to install the desktop file again but in text mode my pc has no net
<Blinkiz> soundray: So will that be "ping -b 192.168.2.255" on my 192.168.2.0 network? I am currently on the network 172.27.213.0.
<kennethr> Blinkiz: ping!!!  see above
<Jack_Sparrow> ForsakenSoul, messed up in what way
<soundray> Blinkiz: TRY!
<ForsakenSoul> Jack_sparrow doesn't want to load the gui
<Blinkiz> soundray: Nothing answered when I did that
<ForsakenSoul> it doesn't even want to load the GDM in the beggining
<kennethr> Blinkiz: ping. see above
<ForsakenSoul> so I deleted the desktop file and was trying to install it again but ... i have no net
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: what is the "desktop file"?
<Blinkiz> kennethr: What do you mean? I have runned "ping -b 192.168.2.255" without any good result
<ForsakenSoul> well
<ForsakenSoul> ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<ForsakenSoul> these files
<ForsakenSoul> i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> ForsakenSoul, You mean something like this    rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<ForsakenSoul> only kubuntu-desktop because i'm using kubuntu but no one is actually answering there
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: those are packages, and they aren't strictly necessary.
<kennethr> Blinkiz: do you run the DHCP server?  Is the DHCP server a linux box or is it  your router?  or is it a DHCP server from your Internet Service PRovider?
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: to reinstall a package, run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename'. You don't have to be connected if the package is still in the cache.
<kennethr> Blinkiz: what (physically) is the DHCP server?
<Jack_Sparrow> ForsakenSoul, ah   But you can get to recovery mode cli?
<ForsakenSoul> yeah i can get to recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Soundray
<Blinkiz> kennethr: Yes, I can login to the DHCP server and see what IP number that my stationary computer has. But I feel that writing a line in a prompt is far more faster.
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: Captain!
<ross> an overeager admin deleted /etc/init.d/mysql;  i'm trying to reinstall it, but none of the mysql packages seem to reinstall it (for instance, mysql-server-5.0 claims to own it, but reinstalling it doesn't recover the file, nor purging, etc)
<Shoopuf> Is there a "Notepad++" or "EditPlus" equivelant for Ubuntu text editors?
<ross> nevermind who the overeager admin was :p
<Jack_Sparrow> ForsakenSoul, sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop  does nothing?
<ForsakenSoul> soundray i've already removed the package and can't installed it i tryed apt-get install pacakge
<kennethr> Blinkiz: you can set the DHCP server to always assign the same address to your computer.  Just assign by MAC address
<ForsakenSoul> Jack_sparrow shows me that it can't fetch the repository
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: read carefully! You need to use the --reinstall option
<Jack_Sparrow> add install to that line
<Jack_Sparrow> yep..
<kennethr> Blinkiz: does that make sense
<Jack_Sparrow> Listen to soundray.. he is awake..
<Blinkiz> kennethr: I know, but that is NOT my question today!
<ForsakenSoul> soundray .. so if i already have autoremoved the package ?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: only just
<vircuser> shoopuf - what's wrong with gedit?
<Jack_Sparrow> 4am here..brb  gonna grab my coffee
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: it's still in the cache
<kennethr> Blinkiz: OK, what is your objective and what is your question and what is your favorite color. ;)
<Blinkiz> kennethr: Whatever. Found the program "nmap" that will do what am looking for. "nmap -sP 192.168.2.0/24"
<vircuser> i kinda like it ;) Got all those flashy colors in the code
<Blinkiz> kennethr: Blue is a nice color :-)
<isotropicspin> does anyone know where to get a driver for LG Widescreen L192WS ...... absolute beginner here........
 * ross isn't getting anyone's attention :p
<isotropicspin> tried googling.........
<vircuser> iso does ubuntu install?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, no driver needed, just the right v/h settings put into the xorg
<vircuser> there is a change screen resolution utility
<isotropicspin> yeah and everything makes it go crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin,   please type this in a term   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow> Add shift to the ctrl-v to paste into a term
<vircuser> what pastbinit?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, It will give you a link to give to use so we can help you
<vircuser> what's
<soundray> !pastebin | vircuser
<ubotu> vircuser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vircuser> ah
<vircuser> erm..
<Jack_Sparrow> vircuser, Automatic tool to help people upload to the pastebin without us telling them how to open editor and use the pastebin
<vircuser> ah
<vircuser> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> vircuser, try it out
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: pastebinit, wow. Which site does it post to by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, the authors "Stacy"  but you can point it to others (NOt all) with -b option
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ca   I think os the format...
<Jack_Sparrow> is
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: doesn't work with the ubuntu-nl one -- still neat
<isotropicspin> typed it in what do you need from it?
<isotropicspin> fat fingers sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, she had trouble with the java code on the site..  but I am trying to modify the canoe code and edit her source.. in my spare time  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, just the link it gives you  web address
<isotropicspin> the web address for????????..........
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, I can follow you now while things are slow.. but when we are busy  type a few letters of my name then hit tab to complete it..
<BubblegumTate> I just downloaded ANOTHER 7.10 iso and it's got yet another different md5 hash!
<BubblegumTate> W TF?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: that's great, keep it up :)
<isotropicspin> Jack... ok. The web address for what? To get drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, that command I gave when typed in a term returns a number that we need in order to help you
<isotropicspin> jack .... 1517
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, the entire thing please
<Makdaam> hello
<isotropicspin> jack... paste.stgrabber.org/1517
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, Highlight in your terminal using the mouse then shift ctrl c to copy then ctrl-v to paste into your irc clientthank you
<Makdaam> how do I prevent some files in /usr/bin from updating or ever changing automagically?
<soundray> http://paste.stgraber.org/1517
<Makdaam> to be more exact I mean symlinks like gcc g++ etc.
<mitch_> hey my sudo doesn't work anymore
<mitch_> i get .aliases: command not found
<mitch_> any ideas?
<isotropicspin> jack my IRC client doesn't let me paste !!!!!!!!!1 but the address is the same as soundray and I gave
<isotropicspin> see above
<soundray> mitch_: what did you do to bring this about?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, np...  you can go there and see that your setup has no resolutions defined..
<mitch_> sound ray nothing
<isotropicspin> jack, ok what does that mean (Linux n00b here!!!!!!!!! )
<mitch_> I had it yesterday and then I put my computer to sleep
<mitch_> and today I was messing with themes
<lancerocke> Hi all. Where is the Firefox Bookmarks file? I backup it up a while back and forgot where it was
<shaark> hi all
<shaark> i'm having problem seeing an ipod in linux what can i do?
<soundray> mitch_: did you quote the exact error message above?
<isotropicspin> djones.... freaky man you have the same initial as me
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, http://paste.stgraber.org/1518          is my edited version with my widescreen basic res included    SOundray.. double check that please
<mitch_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> lancerocke, you can use the search, find or locate toold   to oddly enough   find or locate it  :)
<dtj> wow found anick that is not owned
<dtj> can ipod work without iTunes?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: they aren't widescreen modes. I'd have advised to use dpkg-reconfigure
<Adys> hmm
<lancerocke> Jack_Sparrow: search never finds anything for me
<commans> I create a launcher in desktop, but I need sudo to run the program. I don't know how to combine the password in the command line
<Adys> is it possible to launch a scan on default config from bash with SANE?
<shaark> it should work without itunes
<isotropicspin> jack, soundary, is it possible to solve this problem by installing a driver in "restricted drivers manager" thats there?
<Jack_Sparrow> lancerocke, default is /home/yourusername
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, 1280x960 is this systems default wide....
<_dee_> i've created a user account on my ubuntu system. I've tried connecting to my ubuntu computer via my windows computer (using PuttY). When i enter the login details. it gives me Access Denied message. And i dont know why?
<lancerocke> Jack_Sparrow: ~/Bookmarks.html?
<Jack_Sparrow> lancerocke, it could have been named anything
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: that's 4:3 though. Wide is either 16:9 or 16:10
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, no a driver would not help this
<isotropicspin> soundary, jack, I have a feeling default for screen is 1440 X 900
<soundray> _dee_: you need to 'sudo apt-get install ssh' on the ubuntu system
<_dee_> i did sudo apt-get openssh-server
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, This is a common resolution for a mid range widescreen display. A standard 4:3 LCD monitor will display a native resolution of 1280 x 1024
<doknat> hi, is there a german support channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, we can add that one as well
<AudioSenseCD> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: no, 1280x1024 is 5:4
<mitch_> any ideas?
<isotropicspin> jack, soundray, where do i post that file. do i edit xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, http://paste.stgraber.org/1519
<_dee_> soundray : it says Setting up ssh
<soundray> _dee_: when it's done, you'll be able to connect through putty
<_dee_> soundray : how do i know when its done?
<_dee_> i'm sorry i'm a complete newb to linux
<soundray> _dee_: the $ prompt comes back
<xuxa-olpc> I made a new computer for my sister and Ubuntu now freezes very early in the boot process (right at the beginning of the task bar).  Is there any way to get more info about what's going on? Alt-F1 gives only, "Starting up... Loading, please wait..."
<_dee_> yeah.. its done that
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, there is also a 1280x800
<_dee_> soundray : still doesnt work. When i use Putty. it connects to my computer. But refuses entry. Says access Denied
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: that's 16:10 (=wide)
<_dee_> like i'm entering the incorrect username/password. But i'm not
<soundray> _dee_: try if you can ssh from your ubuntu box to itself: 'ssh localhost'
<soundray> mitch_: I haven't got any specific advice. Maybe boot in recovery mode and run 'apt-get --reinstall install sudo'
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, Yes  use gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      confirm soundray as he seems to trust you more
<_dee_> soundray : it says: Linux Home 2.6 blah blah
<_dee_> soundray : it looks like it works thru the shell
<soundray> _dee_: can you ping your Ubuntu box from the Windows one?
<_dee_> let me try
<soundray> isotropicspin: confirm :)
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, write this down      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<YANTO> dgj
<hischild> soundray, i just dropped in ... what'd he do? break sudo?
<_dee_> soundray : yep pings fine. its got to do something with the login . i just dnot understand
<s> hi all
<dtj> _dee_, try    sudo iptables -L
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, If you ever get locked out after editing that file, you can use that command to reset things and get back basic gui desktop
<s> has anyone tried ffx 3 b4?
<soundray> hischild: it seems so, although he claims to not have done anything. The error was '.aliases: command not found'
<Jack_Sparrow> s One letter nicks will get old with highlighting
<_dee_> dtj: this is what i get http://pastebin.com/m1dfe814b
<hischild> soundray, can he use sudo in general?
<s> i wanna know bt non-vistaish ffx3b4 in ubuntu????????
<dtj> _dee_, its not that then
<Jack_Sparrow> s Yes people have used it.. some had problems but seemed minor
<_dee_> dtj: i know :( its weird as.
<_dee_> someone said it had to do with sshd_config
<soundray> hischild: no... [11:55] <mitch_> hey my sudo doesn't work anymore
<Shoopuf> who doesnt ubotu know anything about netbeans :(
<Flynsarmy> Anyone able to tell me what the 'power up in standby' jumper pins on the back of sata2 hdd's are used for? whether or not i should jumper them
<hischild> soundray, i c ....
<s> woo hhooo
<lunaphyte_> i just installed gutsy server, and whenever i run apt-get install, it demands i put in a cd.  i've fixed that in sources.list, but is that typical behavior?
<Flynsarmy> Or the channel i SHOULD be using for this question? :$
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, I never jumper any sata's
<kane77> Shoopuf, what do you want to know about netbeans?
<elkbuntu> lunaphyte_, if you install without a network connection at the time, yes.
<Slart> Flynsarmy: sounds like something that decides wether the drive keeps spinning in standby or not.. but I'm just guessing
<CaBa|> lunaphyte_: if u installed from cd the cd remains as source in the sources.list
<CaBa|> lunaphyte_: simply remove it (should be at the top of the file) and run "apt-get update"
<Shoopuf> kane77: Can I easily install and run the latest NetBeans version?
<_dee_> should sshd normally work ?
<Shoopuf> the wiki seems to be out of date, or doesnt work
<_dee_> without much configuration?
<soundray> _dee_: your sshd is working. You've proven that.
<kane77> Shoopuf, it is not in the repository afaik, but it is not hard to install it...
<RoadHazard> hmm sudo not working, did he get removed from the admin group, or did something happen with visudo?
<Slart> _dee_: sshd normally works.. there's some stuff to configure.. but it's not that hard
<RoadHazard> oops
<hischild> soundray, you probably already checked this ... but did he pastebin his sudo file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shoopuf, the "repos" will always be a bit behind.. but will be stable and tested
<lunaphyte_> CaBa|: yeah i did, i was just curious.  how would someone not install from a cd?
<_dee_> then i wonder why the login isnt working
<_dee_> >_<
<soundray> _dee_: where did you get the output you pastebinned?
<CaBa|> lunaphyte_: using debootstrap for example
<Slart> _dee_: trying to login to another computer where sshd is running?
<Slart> _dee_: any errors?
<_dee_> soundray : by typing sudo iptables -L
<lunaphyte_> CaBa|: hmm.
<s>  i wanna know bt non-vistaish ffx3b4 in ubuntu????????
<CaBa|> lunaphyte_: i also dont know why the source remains in sources.list when you install the server from cd, but not if you install the workstation from cd
<kane77> Shoopuf, you just need to download the archive, extract it and run the instalation file...
<_dee_> Slart  i've only got 1 SSHD computer. (My Ubuntu system). and i've got a windows xp system
<isotropicspin> Jack, soundray...I trust you both equally!.... ok i did that.... what next?
<lunaphyte_> CaBa|: yeah.  well, i guess you get what you pay or  ;)
<CaBa|> lunaphyte_: maybe they considered that more useful for servers... whatever :P
<lunaphyte_> *pay for.
<Slart> s: you want to know what? bt? non-vistaish? ffx3b4 = firefox 3 beta 4?.. electrons are cheap.. use more of them
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, cross fingers, log out and back in.. with that other command written down and handy
<RoadHazard> lunaphyte_:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list go down about 3 or 4 lines and put a # in front of the deb that says cdrom in it
<Slart> _dee_: sounds like a normal setup...  what happens when you try to login?
<RoadHazard> then it will not annoy you anymore
<s> electrons?
<isotropicspin> jack, ooooooo... i already did that command.... is that bad?
<soundray> _dee_: you did remember that usernames are case-sensitive?
<CaBa|> RoadHazard: we are beyond that since longer ;)
<CaBa|> RoadHazard: he simply wants to complain that it _was_ there
<CaBa|> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, the sudo dpkg one ?
<Slart> s: elaborate.. type more stuff.. explain more
<RoadHazard> bah
<_dee_> soundray : Yes
<_dee_> Slart : Keeps giving me a Access Denied
<Slart> s: I can hardly understand what you asked for
<_dee_> and i promise you i'm typing it correctly. case sensetive
<gadiS_13_taon> yy
<gadiS_13_taon> hayy
<Slart> _dee_: are you using putty on the xp machine?
<_dee_> Slart  Yes
<isotropicspin> jack... yes
<s> slart,i installed ffx3b4 but i cant see its vistaish icons on toolbar?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit      so I can look at it
<isotropicspin> jack.... i am silly? did i only need to do the first one then log out?
<s> but in xp i see them
<dtj> _dee_, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config is there PasswordAuthentication variable set to no?
<isotropicspin> jack.... ok will do.
<Slart> _dee_: and you've configured sshd to listen on an external interface.. I think it just listens to localhost by default
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, That was a failsafe setting just in case...
<alanbshepard70> Can anyone help me get an apple2 emulator working? I've installed apple][ and xapple2 neither work. I googled and found out about kegs but I can't even get that to make. Any ideas?
<s> slart,u used ffx3b4?
<lunaphyte_> so is grub 2 really grub version 1.95..?
<isotropicspin> jack... ok well i will just redo what you first suggested and then log out
<soundray> _dee_: does it really say 'access denied' or is it 'connection refused'?
<Slart> s: ah.. I just tried the firefox beta.. I didn't get any vistaish icons either.. it might be a windows thing
<isotropicspin> jack is that a good idea?
<hischild> Slart, no, if you're talking about openssh-server, it also listens to internet connections if they're forwarded
<_dee_> soundray : Access Denied
<s> no offer now?
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to get usb devices to automatically mount at startup? they automount any other time just fine...
<Slart> hischild: huh? you route the connection from the external interface to localhost? is that some kind of security thing?
<soundray> _dee_: is that in the putty terminal, or does it come up as a dialog?
<tobiwan_> _dee_, Slart: i don't think sshd listens to localhost only by default. is there an 'AllowedUsers' directive in sshd_config, maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, we need to make sure your xorg still looks like this http://paste.stgraber.org/1519
 * Slart hasn't installed sshd in a long time.. hard to remember the defaults =)
<_dee_> soundray : Putty terminal
<hischild> Slart, no, sshd listens to both local and external connections by default (it did for me ... )
<soundray> _dee_: ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, from term  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tobiwan_> Slart: i opened up my freshly-installed config, too ;-)
<_dee_> ok take a look at my sshd_config
<_dee_> hold on
<soundray> _dee_: I think you've used sudo to change something in your $HOME/.ssh -- do a 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.ssh' to fix that
<isotropicspin> jack.... i can check
<isotropicspin> jack... if its the same should i go ahead and then relogin and cross fingers?
<Slart> _dee_: can you pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config  .. so we can stop worrying about what is default or not =)
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, if it matches.. yes
<dee_> take a look at this guys: http://pastebin.com/m1bb5408b
<isotropicspin> jack.... ok thanks ALOT! if its the same I will probably not be back...... so if i am not THANKS!!!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> dee_, Please dont post a link without a description of the problem
<suxxor> what is the comand to rename file by terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, we will be here
<Slart> suxxor: mv
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: it's been discussed extensively
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, ok.. missed it
<underdawg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> dee sorry
<tobiwan_> dee_: looks pretty OK. dumb question: the sshd is running, isn't it?
<richard> I was just installing some updates - and my compiz froze on me, I had to hard reboot.. My question is, how do i continue those updates?.. I've disabled compiz for now
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, I just saw the join and then the paste
<lesshaste> gnome power manager things my laptop is plugged into the mains when it isn't
<dtj> tobiwan_,  he can connect from locahost
<lesshaste> any idea how to fix that?
<RoadHazard> richard sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tobiwan_> ah
<Drugon> !gnash | drugon
<Drugon> :<
<Slart> tobiwan_: using the loopback interface? or the external ip?
<Slart> sorry
<lunaphyte_> i was also a bit surprised to see gutsy insisted on installing lilo as the bootloader.
<dee_> tobiwan_  : the sshd is running yes
<tobiwan_> Slart: sorry?
<richard> RoadHazard: I had to install xchat to get here, but does the installation pick up - if I had any aborted ones, then install the application?
<GSF1200S> anyone have any idea how to get usb devices and cdroms to mount at startup? I have the cdrom drive in the fstab but no dice
<tobiwan_> dee_: what does /var/log/auth.log say about the failed login?
<Slart> dtj, tobiwan_, _dee_: "he can connect from localhost" ... using the loopback interface? or the external ip?
<hischild> lunaphyte_, what file system did you specify for /boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, that gutsy was not our gutsy.. must be one of the variations
<ArthurArchnix> Someone mentioned once that there was a script that could be run to install libdvdcss support... after you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras that is. Does anyone know the name of the script to run? I'm aware of medibuntu, I want to try to find this script.
<isotropicspin> jeff, Soundray.xactly the same........ ok cross fingers...... thanks ALOT!
<RoadHazard> richard: yes if you installed something after the crash it should pick up where it left off in dpkg
<erawfish> !medibuntu | ArthurArchnix
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<richard> RoadHazard: ah, okey, thanks
<erawfish> !css | ArthurArchnix
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> tobiwan_, Slart, hischild: let's summarize dee_'s problem: sshd is running (can connect from localhost), it's NOT refusing the connection from Windows (says 'access denied' in the terminal rather than Connection refused in a dialog). That to me points to a file ownership problem, probably in ~/.ssh
<lunaphyte_> hischild: i did a single partition for / , on lvm, on md.
<RoadHazard> soundray: have we eliminated a firewall issue?
<hischild> lunaphyte_, with what file system?
<Werdna> dee_: is your home directory world-writeable?
<soundray> RoadHazard: yes
<erawfish> soundray: telnet to port 22, you should get some text
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, Please avoid using a script to do that
<hischild> soundray, and have you also suggested to try and login via pub/priv key?
<ArthurArchnix> thanks erawfish   this is the link I was looking for... sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<lunaphyte_> Jack_Sparrow: it was on official install disc from ubuntu.com
<erawfish> ArthurArchnix: afaik this won't work and will hose you. your call tho
<lunaphyte_> hischild: oh, sorry - ext3.
<soundray> erawfish: suggest it to dee_ please
<hischild> soundray, and what program? putty? did he select ssh from the 4 radio buttons?
<soundray> hischild: no
<garmada> hi
<erawfish> soundray: was distracted by your summary
<ArthurArchnix> Really? Why would this method be suggested by ubotu if it could hose my system?
<soundray> hischild: ah, good one. dee_, did you see that? ^^
<ArthurArchnix> erawfish: ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, If you were surprised that it installed lilo then you obiviously did not specifically tell it to setup lilo.. was it the alternate cd?
<dee_> Werdna: i'm not too sure
<tobiwan_> soundray, dee_: well, strictly speaking you can use ssh without having a .ssh directory at the server....
<dee_> yes i did select SSH from the 4 buttons
<lunaphyte_> Jack_Sparrow: no, the regular one.  i'm looking at the iso file sitting on my computer - the file name is ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.
<hischild> soundray, a less elegant approach .... use nmap to scan his linux box to see if it is actually open
<skyraven> hello, I just installed an ubuntu 7.10 + xmms + xmms-mp4 + faad etc but I can't get some aacplus streams to play..is there any workaround for this ? (I don't want another player); a stream example woudl be: http://deea.duras.ro:8000. Thanks
<dee_> i just dont understand why this is happening
<erawfish> dee_: did you try to telnet?
<dee_> ill try telnet hold on
<simion314> is this a corect command apt-file search libglib-2.0-0.dll? i am searching the package that contains this file
<RoadHazard> soundray: you might try having him change the "PasswordAuthentication" variable from no to yes then /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Werdna> dee_: have you checked the logs?
<Slart> simion314: sounds correct to me
<erawfish> simion314: there is no such package. linux has no "DLLs"
<Jack_Sparrow> lunaphyte_, server is the key...   grub is the default for livecd desktop...  server has both available  last time I checked
<moses> faq
<Slart> simion314: well.. apart from the dll thingy.. that is =)
<dee_> erawfish : i did telnet. it connects. still says incorrect login
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you sure? i think that if you specify xfs as filesystem it'll go to lilo as boot loader ...
<erawfish> dee_: it says "ssh <version>" ?
 * soundray stands back... too much help won't help
<erawfish> hischild: grub can do xfs just fine
<simion314> i need to find the package that contains that file, i belive that is in some package
<hischild> erawfish, if you specify it on the alternate it'll give you a red screen saying it fails most of the time during install
<dee_> erawfish it says "busybox on (none) login:"
<familiar> Hey guys - Ubuntu just choked on a package, it won't finish installing nor can I remove it. Dpkg -r won't get rid of it either, how do I force this thing to die?
<simion314> is there a way to find out in which package a file is placed?
<rblst> hey, i want to run a java application in 7.10, but it say: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<erawfish> dee_: huh? on port 22?
<RoadHazard> familiar sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erawfish> hischild: I ran linux from XFS with debian myself before. was fine
<dee_> erawfish : did u want me to telnet or ssh?
<erawfish> telnet to port 22
<soundray> familiar: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<hischild> erawfish, with /boot on xfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, xfs ...  yes...
<erawfish> and if you have in.telnetd running: stop it NOW!
<erawfish> hischild: with / and /boot on xfs yes
<dee_> ok let me try
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, erawfish, last time i've tried to use xfs as / without a /boot, it would just fail for me during install ... though it might be different now
<familiar> soundray: thanks. I knew there was a way, I'm just really not used to apt. :)
<RoadHazard> rblst: do you have the jre or jdk installed?
<erawfish> see  /boot/grub/xfs_stage1_5
<dee_> erawfish : SSH-2.0openSSH_3.6p1
<dtj> _dee_,  i think it is worth uncommenting PasswordAuthentication field in sshd_config and setting to yes
<rblst> RoadHazard: yes, i guess so
<dee_> dtj : okay let me try
<erawfish> ok, it'S the login. ssh files permissions are a likely cuplrit
<dtj> dee_, u need to restart sshd after
<RoadHazard> rblst: try this in terminal sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<dee_> ok and to restart is: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart ?
<dtj> yes
<rblst> RoadHazard: hmm, it seems java6 is not installed, thanks
<hischild> erawfish, i'm not saying i don't believe you, it's just that from my experience it didn't work
<dee_> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<familiar> soundray: wow, the package is still stuck.
<dtj> dee_, sorry /etc/init.d/ssh
 * moses is back
<BubblegumTate> I've just downloaded my third ubuntu iso
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BubblegumTate> and had my third unique md5sum
<dee_> done
<dee_> ok let me try
<BubblegumTate> and none of them are the same as on the md5 sum page
<soundray> familiar: please pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get -f install' (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<BubblegumTate> I think that's a win for the rng
<vampiregirl> Hi, can I ask a horribly stupid and ridiculous question?
<Jack_Sparrow> BubblegumTate, Is comcast your provider.. :)
<dee_> dtj erawfish : nope still says Access Denied
<lesshaste> gnome power manager things my laptop is plugged into the mains when it isn't
<hischild> vampiregirl, there are no stupid questions, only stupid answers
<lesshaste> any idea how to fix that?
<BubblegumTate> Jack: no
<soundray> vampiregirl: we're waiting with bated breath
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, There are no stupiid questions.. just ask
<BubblegumTate> any ideas anyone?
<erawfish> Jack_Sparrow: don't tempt me!
<Jack_Sparrow> erawfish, I'll smack you
 * hischild tempts erawfish 
<soundray> hischild, Jack_Sparrow: you've been here long enough to know that there are plenty of stupid questions :)
<dee_> i just dont get it
<Jack_Sparrow> It must be Friday.. we are all a bit punchy
<dee_> maybe i should just reinstall ubuntu linux and start from scratch?
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: stop telling people that.. every year I get students asking the most inane questions.. there are lots of stupid questions.. ;)
<hischild> soundray, well i'
<erawfish> dee_: no. if anything purge and reinstall ssh server
<hischild> soundray, i'm still a bit in doubt whether there really are stupid question s.... :P
<soundray> dee_: something went wrong in your install if busybox responds on port 22
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart, it is the polite response.. and yes there are some really dumb questions
<dee_> i see
<vampiregirl> I'm attempting to download ubuntu, but each time I do, after about five hours of download time, it gets to the end at it wants to do something with Sonic Record Now which doesn't work over here, so right now Sonic wants me to choose a path for something, which I have no idea what, and that was a huge run-on sentance.
<familiar> soundray: here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59576/
<lesshaste> seems to be after resuming from hibernate
<dee_> so i should just sudo apt-get openssh-server again?
<PingFloyd> there isn't stupid questions, but there are lazy questions
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: =)
<hischild> vampiregirl, aah i see .... you're trying to open the iso directly after you download it?
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, You are on windows.. do you have the iso on your desktop
<erawfish> dee_: busybox only runs if the system is in rescue mode basically
<isotropicspin> jack..... now my screen is skewed and wide........ but at least its fitting the monitor now
<erawfish> dee_: so something is fishy
<dee_> yeah thats weird
<vampiregirl> I don't think I have it on my desktop....
<isotropicspin> jack....I think its in 1024x...
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, welcome back..
<Slart> hmm.. sonic record.. might be a iso burning program of some sort..
<dee_> so what do u guys recommend me to do?
<erawfish> vampiregirl: do you have the ISO file anywhere on your disk?
<hischild> vampiregirl, if you try and download the iso, you want to click on save, and then select your desktop to save it to.
<isotropicspin> jack.... is there anywhere i can read about this and I won't waste your time any longer.... its best to learn....
<hischild> Slart, yes, that's a burning program
<Slart> vampiregirl: when you download the file.. do you select "open this file" or "save this file"
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, you are in vsea mode and your xorg did not match what we had..
<erawfish> dee_: step one, purge and tehn reinstal openssh-server
<Jack_Sparrow> vesa
<soundray> familiar: could you also pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/interchange-ui.postrm pls
<dee_> how do i purge?
<vampiregirl> I belive I did save.
<hischild> vampiregirl, do you happen to remember where you put it?
<isotropicspin> jack.... ok
<erawfish> dee_: with apt-get
<vampiregirl> I mean, no I did open. Sorry.
<Slart> erawfish: if you select "open".. doesn't the file save to a temp folder somewhere?
<dee_> i see
<vampiregirl> Sorry, I just got up.
<co_perhatian>   goblog
<vampiregirl> Like five miuntes ago. :)
<hischild> vampiregirl, ok. Then you will have to download it again. No problem, i'm still very sleepy (thus wierd sentence constructions ... )_
<erawfish> Slart: it does
<PingFloyd> vampiregirl: what you need to do is figure out where you downloaded it to and then burn it to a cd with whatever burning software you use
<vampiregirl> So this time I save it, right?
<hischild> vampiregirl, but be sure to select save and not open this time. Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, Look at lines 64 and 65   in gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erawfish> depending on internet browser
<lesshaste> gnome power manager thinks my laptop is plugged into the mains when it isn't. Any ideas how to deal with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, compare to the same lines in http://paste.stgraber.org/1519
<vampiregirl> Okay, I'll go download again, thanks. Does I need to burn something, or am I able to skip that bit?
<PingFloyd> vampiregirl: it also wouldn't be a bad idea to check it it with md5sum prior to burning
<dee_> how do you add user accounts via terminal?
<hischild> vampiregirl, you will need to burn it. That's something we'll do after you're finished downloading
<dee_> adduser?
<erawfish> vampiregirl: you will need to burn it. cdburnerxp or such
<erawfish> dee_: adduser
<rblst> simion314: dpkg --search <filename>
<familiar> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59577/
<vampiregirl> Okay, thanks. I'll go attempt to redownload.
<vampiregirl> Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, and that was not a stupid question
<BubblegumTate> for all who are following my saga with great interest, I'm now wgetting the iso in the hope that it will result in a working iso with a correct md5
<Wander_w> There are no stupid questions, just stupid people
<isotropicspin> wander.... and never let school get in the way of a good education.....
<Wander_w> lol
<lunaphyte_> hmm, i thought /boot couldn't be on lvm?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, How are you doing with that xorg
<isotropicspin> jack..... in the section "Monitor" there is all this extra crap now..... is that what you were refering to?
<madrazr> Hi all
<dee_> nope. i've purged, re-installed. still doesn't work. Access Denied
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, no                  what lines did I mention..?
<dee_> thats it
<dee_> i give up
<madrazr> I have setup a http server
<madrazr> and its working fine
<isotropicspin> 64-65
<Muha> hello, is my Lenovo 8943-DJG Laptop FULLY compatible to ubuntu? where can i get such informations?
<madrazr> but its pointing to my /var/www how to do it?
<Wander_w> Muha: try the live-CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Do they match the pastebin
<Muha> i dont have the laptop
<madrazr> How can I change the location??
<Muha> i would buy one if its compatible
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, You wanted a resource...   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<BubblegumTate> take a Live CD to the store
<hischild> Muha, unless your laptop has some uberduperhightechnotreallyreleased hardware it's compatible 99% of the time in my opinion ... and do what BubblegumTate says
<Wander_w> Muha: ah, I see.. what hardware are you worried about then?
<RoadHazard> if it has broadcomm wireless, run
<soundray> familiar: I suggest you replace /var/lib/dpkg/info/interchange-ui.postrm with these contents: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59578/
<isotropicspin> jack.... those lines are exactly the same except just below it there is an extra one that says Driver "nv"
<soundray> familiar: then re-run sudo apt-get -f install
<isotropicspin> jack... thanks will look at soon
<Wander_w> RoadHazard: Broadcom wireless works most of the time... at least for me it does
<familiar> soundray: cool, I'll give it a go and hopefully my package goes away. I don't even need it anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, that is the one.. that is your video driver
<Wander_w> But Intel or Atheros based wireless would be better ofcourse :)
<isotropicspin> jack..... ok what does that mean?
<rblst> RoadHazard: i installed java6, but doesn't make any difference: /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:71: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<hischild> Wander_w, my atheros 5007EG was a pain to install tbh ...
<madrazr> some one please help me, I have setup a http server on my PC, others are able to access it through my browser, But they can access only /var/www of my system. How can I change it to access other folders??
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, add that line to your xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> and remove one that says vesa if it is in there
<Wander_w> hischild: really? I thought they had fully opensource drivers? well, thanks for the tip, I'll put Intel card on the top of my list as of now
<familiar> yay it removed! Thanks soundray!
<isotropicspin> jack there is no vesa.... but under driver it says "wacom" alot
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, please run this again and give me a link when you are done  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Lamego> mad_max02, an http server is not commonly used for system wide contents sharing, if you want to share a particular folder, you can create an alias for it
<Wander_w> Mazus: edit /etc/httpd/httpd.conf or /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, dont worry abot wacom
<hischild> Wander_w, the 5007EG is sometimes recognized as the 5006 which doesn't work for it ... i had to recompile one specific version for it, and then it worked
<RoadHazard> rblst: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-149161.html
<Wander_w> hischild: Oh, so it's just one card? Let's put Atheros back on my list then :)
<hischild> Wander_w, it's the only card i've used so far, as well as a sitecom one ... so i can't say much for the others
<hischild> Wander_w, they do have a shitty range though ..
<isotropicspin> jack.... paste.stgraber.org/1525
<Wander_w> hischild: sitecom doesn't make their own chips now do they?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<rblst> RoadHazard: i've read this before, it's from 2006 and it doesn't solve my problem :(
<hischild> Wander_w, i dunno ... the brand on it says sitecom, but if they have their own chips? ... i'm not sure ...
<hischild> Wander_w, easy way to check by any chance?
<RoadHazard> ok, I'm no more help, java aint really my forte, sorry
<soundray> familiar: good. What we did is to shortcut the clean-up process. I don't expect that it will cause any problems, but if you do find any remnants of the package, that will have been the reason.
<rblst> RoadHazard: thanks anyway :)
<Wander_w> hischild: I've tested an Intel IPW2100 (good, good range) a Ralink2500 USB dongle (good, bad range) and a Broadcom BCM43xx (so-so, good range)
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, not good...
<Wander_w> hischild: look at which driver Ubuntu is loading for it
<isotropicspin> jack...... really?
<adac2> which repository contains skype2.0 64 bit?
<isotropicspin> jack..... thats poo!
<erawfish> a!skype
<isotropicspin> jack... why?
<erawfish> !skype
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, http://paste.stgraber.org/1519             is what you want      copy and paste the entire thing from the web (without line numbers)   into gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<isotropicspin> jack ok will do again!
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, it does not have any of the resolutions we added earlier
<isotropicspin> jack.... i don't know what happened maybe i didn't save
<isotropicspin> jack will give it a go
<hischild> Wander_w, i'm currently on my laptop with the atheros card ... i'll check once my main box fully booted of my external drive ...
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, copy the lower window not the upper one with line numbers
<familiar> soundray: thanks.
<isotropicspin> jack... ok i thought i did
<isotropicspin> let me try again.
<isotropicspin> jack thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, np
<zoli2k> Hi! Is there any C++ config parser on ubuntu? (except of boost dev. which has 30MB).
<hischild> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, after you save it.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit               and give me a link so I can double check it
<vampiregirl> So now that I've downloaded it, (and come back), I need to burn a CD of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, yes
<vampiregirl> Yay! Okay, cool. One problem solved!.
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, google up a copy of isorecorder or one of the others mentioned.. and we can go from there
<Wander_w> if it's a .iso file, you need to burn it as an image
<vampiregirl> k
<isotropicspin> jack.... ok
<vampiregirl> As far as I know, I've found it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, That is why I tell people to use the free isorecorder or (2)   as that is all it does, not file vs image issues
<ibou> i just created a swap partition which works (after a mkswap and swapon) on the shut down when i chose hibernate. The problem is that my system boot normaly on reboot (do not resume). Can anyone help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, make sure you get the right one for your service pack
<khalid> Hi people, i would like to have a howto link for the freeradius server please !
<Wander_w> Jack_Sparrow: ah, great idea, I didn't know that was all it did
<Lamego> zoli2k, you mean, a C/C++ library for config files parsing ? There are several libraries for that, don't ask me the names
<vampiregirl> and then download that too, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, it adds a right click burn to cd just like we have in ubuntu
<skaka> #linuxac
<isotropicspin> jack........ paste.stgraber.org/1526
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, let me know when you have the link ready for me
<fvwmnet> ibou: did you edit /etc/fstab?
<Wander_w> ibou: you need to specify which partition to use as the resume partion on the kernel command line
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<RoadHazard> khalid http://wiki.freeradius.org/SQL_HOWTO
<khalid> thanks a lot.
<RoadHazard> welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, looks good
<Wander_w> Jack_Sparrow: wow, that sounds really easy, maybe windows is ready for mainstream use then ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, time to test it  ....
<isotropicspin> jack... this is going to come in use for the future by the way because I am actually going to try to use this box for VJing....
<isotropicspin> jack..... thanks alot i will give it a go!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<marx2k> so I am in PuTTY, SSHing to my home computer. I am using BitchX via screen. Is there any way for me to also run a gAIM client in the same session and kind of... halve the BitchX window to get both going or should I just open up another PuTTY session?
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: budz gud am again i just some info what apps should i use to run a exe file on ubuntu
<khalid> RoadHazard thanks a lot......
<RoadHazard> quite welcome
<zoli2k> Lamego: I already found some, but I want to be sure that the library will be actively maintained in future distributions.
<vampiregirl> Okay, I've now accomplished downloading the isorecorder.
<zoli2k> Lamego: in linux distributions.
<RoadHazard> AudioSenseCD: as in a windows exe? wine
<soundray> marx2k: in screen: Ctrl-A S
<Lamego> zoli2k, the best option it to use a library known to be used by other packages, that increases the changes that it will kept maintaned
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, HI.. So you want to run windows apps.. which ones
<AudioSenseCD> RoadHazard: yes sir can i run the game in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<RoadHazard> AudioSenseCD: check their database here http://appdb.winehq.org/
<twoshadetod> what is the package for dual core kernel? I have a dv6000 with core 2 duo
<zoli2k> Lamego: Sure
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: like games windows flasher like (NSpro flasher, Griffin, Power Flasher... etc.)
<Combatjuan> Is there a way to move a process from one part of the process tree to another?  For instance, I have apt-get running under a terminal in X but I want to restart X so I'd like to move the apt-get process so that instead, it is a child of init.  Is there a way to do this?
<Slart> twoshadetod: I think they use the same kernel for all modern processors
<soundray> twoshadetod: there is no such thing. Ubuntu will make use of both cores automatically
<Slart> !smp | twoshadetod
<ubotu> twoshadetod: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Jack_Sparrow> AudioSenseCD, read the db
<vampiregirl> Jack_Sparrow: I've downloaded the isorecorder, but at this point I'm not totally sure what to do with it.
<Lamego> twoshadetod, the generic kernel supports dual core systems
<twoshadetod> dang
<twoshadetod> i reformatted and my computer is crawling now
<twoshadetod> when i am in multiple tabs on my browser
<twoshadetod> i waas hoping that was the reason :(
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: sure thx
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, did you run the isorecorder download yet
<vampiregirl> I think so; it's installed at any rate.
<twoshadetod> is there a good diagnostic program ?
<Combatjuan> twoshadetod: One possiblity is that DMA got turned off on your hard drive.  That happened to me once when I had similar symptoms.
<BubblegumTate> I swear to god
<hischild> what do the lba flags stand for in parted?
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, right click the ubuntu iso and you should now have an option for burning the image
<twoshadetod> Combatjuan: how would I check that? is that in bios or in the os?
<BubblegumTate> I have yet to get two isos with the same md5
<Combatjuan> twoshadetod: hdparm -a I think
<BubblegumTate> and I've downloaded 5 from 3 different mirrors
<isotropicspin> jack..... back where i started.... the screen isn't filling up to widescreen
<hischild> BubblegumTate, use the torrent, it has built-in hash checking, which would allow you to get a good iso
<Combatjuan> twoshadetod: Sorry, hdparm /dev/xda -i
<isotropicspin> jack.... could it have something to do with HorizSync?
<Combatjuan> twoshadetod: (where "xda" is your device for example "sda1")
<Wander_w> hischild: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_block_addressing
<isotropicspin> jack...... it seems to me 30 - 70 is wrong
<hischild> Wander_w, thank you
<BubblegumTate> god, but the torrents take so LONG
<vampiregirl> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, I've done that and the nice blue window popped up, and I've selected the source, what do I put in the "recorder" box?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, go to system... pref..screen res.. and see what it shows now
<twoshadetod> thank you I'm checking now to see which mine is listed as
<marx2k> Ok, I do Ctrl-a S in screen and it splits the window into two, but when I go into the second (new) screen window, I dont get a shell prompt or anything. it's a blank window
<BubblegumTate> I guess I don't have much alternative
<twoshadetod> what is that lspci?
<Wander_w> twoshadetod: lspci is a program that shows installed PCI devices on your system
<hischild> BubblegumTate, in my opinion they are usually faster ... the normal mirrors i only get around 500, but the torrent reaches almost double that
<isotropicspin> jack.... shows 1440X 900 which is manufacturers rec.
<BubblegumTate> I get really bad times with torrents
<ReL1K> whats the hardy heron channel?
<BubblegumTate> I think it's my evil ISP
<hischild> ubuntu+1
<ReL1K> ahh
<ReL1K> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, it should be self explanatory... one sec
<ReL1K> saw motd sorry
<hischild> np
<RoadHazard> ReL1K: #ubuntu+1
<twoshadetod> how do i find out what my hard drive is listed as?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, is that the current res?
<vampiregirl> Jack_Sparrow: There's only one option: e:/no media.
<twoshadetod> ok found it
<hischild> vampiregirl, is there a cd in the drive?
<isotropicspin> jack.... I assume not, although I can't measure every pixle there is a 2inch black band on the left hand side of my screen
<vampiregirl> There is now. I'm sorry, it's a bit early for me.
<vampiregirl> By like three hours.
<Wander_w> BubblegumTate: for torrents to go fast, you need to make sure that your computer can be contacted directly, so not behind a firewall or router (you can (and should) keep those, but instruct them to forward the bittorrentports to your computer)
<DOOM_NX> does anybody know if AMD HD3850 AGP works well with Ubuntu?
<vampiregirl> Okay, that was stupid of me. Thanks.
<hischild> vampiregirl, we all have those times :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, that should just be your drive letter and blank..writeable..useable
<faust> oh je suis ici
<Wander_w> et je suis ne pas ici
<Jack_Sparrow> vampiregirl, Sorry.. I didnt think to ask if you had inserted a bland cd yet
<DOOM_NX> generally speaking, how are ATI drivers working with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, thanks
<vampiregirl> Sorry, it's a bit early. I'm really not this blonde as the day goes on.
<Wander_w> DOOM_NX: usually they're ok
<vampiregirl> Thank you.
<Wander_w> DOOM_NX: though not as good as NVidia ones
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you're welcome
<marx2k> Can someone name a good ncurses-based client?
<isotropicspin> jack.... so its like it was when I initially started up..... on some of the screen is being used.....
<hischild> vampiregirl, you should see me when i'm sleepy ...
<isotropicspin> let me try logging in again
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, I just drew a blank...  but not as in blank cd..
<DOOM_NX> Wander_w, u mean i won't have 3D acceleration?
<RoadHazard> DOOM_NX: which ati card do you have?
<twoshadetod> Combatjuan: will you check out a pastebin for a sec?
<DOOM_NX> how about DVD acceleration, or Blu-Ray?
<kalgo> ok
<DOOM_NX> i want to buy 3850 AGP
<hischild> DOOM_NX, the ati ones are capable of 3d acc, but they're not as good as the nvidia ones ... they have a general better support
<Wander_w> DOOM_NX: No, you probably will have 3D acceleration, but it probably is slower a bit than in Windows, as opposed to NVidia card who are faster in Linux than they are in Windows
<erawfish> DOOM_NX: there is no video acceleration for either ati or nvidia under linux unfortunately
<RoadHazard> DOOM_NX: I'd say if youre going to run ubuntu and you havent bought it yet, go nvidia
<Wander_w> erawfish: sorry?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, hehe .. coffee helps a lot on this end ..
<Combatjuan> twoshadetod: Sure.
<DOOM_NX> i am running ubuntu with nvidia 6800 128MB
<erawfish> Wander_w: neither UVD nor purevideo work under linux
<DOOM_NX> but i was thinking of a small upgrade to play the new games but if linux is gonna stop working i won't buy it...
<isotropicspin> jack.... yep back where i started....... ah!
<Wander_w> erawfish: oh that... you *can* use XVMC with NVIdia card
<erawfish> DOOM_NX: you can get a newer nvidia card. PCI-E or AGP?
<erawfish> Wander_w: XVMC is?
<DOOM_NX> agp
<terminal> hiiiiiiii
<Wander_w> erawfish: X Video Motion Compensation, a MPEG2 hardware acceleration technique
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, HAve you enabled the restricted drivers yet
<RoadHazard> DOOM_NX: it appears the 8.42.3 driver supports that card with aiglx, so yes itll work
<DOOM_NX> RoadHazard, thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, Even if you are back at the same res.. you have learned alot
<isotropicspin> jack.... i have now enabled the restricted drivers
<isotropicspin> jack...... yep that is some of the point of the exercise
<Jack_Sparrow> log out and in again
<isotropicspin> jack..... i have got a sense for how tweakable linux is, which is empowering..... and disempowering because I haven't got the tech knowledge yet
<isotropicspin> hehe
<terminal> in my lapi  there r 2 os wista n ubuntu how i increase the size of disk of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, but you do have us
<RoadHazard> isotropicspin: itll come
<hischild> isotropicspin, i think i've learned more here in just a few weeks, then in the past years
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> terminal, use livecd and gparted  as you cant resize a mounted partition
<madrazr> hii all
<terminal> jack sparrow , then i dont need to install ubuntu again
<madrazr> I have apache running on my comp, and I have setup a DynDNS Domain and its working, but the domain is pointing to /var/www. I badly want to change it, how to do that??
<madrazr> please help me
<isotropicspin> jack........ SW33t!!!!!!! its working!
<RoadHazard> madrazr apache or apache 2?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uh oh hes back
<isotropicspin> jack..... thanks alot!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<madrazr> RoadHazard: Apache 2
<Lamego> madrazr, dns does not point to a directory, it points to an IP address, you must configure the web server to poing to the expected directory
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, now for the fun.. setup effects
<madrazr> Lamego: sorry
<vampiregirl> I have one more question, hopefully not involving more black CDs: When I go into VMware and attempt to edit my vm settings, and get into that window, and then into the CD (here we go again) category, and then set it to use ISO image, and it wants me to browse, I see several ubuntu thingys, all with equally nice pictures. Which one should I select?
<RoadHazard> madrazr: one moment
<isotropicspin> jack.... so it must have been graphics card right?
<madrazr> Lamego: I meant that
<madrazr> RoadHazard: ok
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, ... that sounded rather funny..
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, combination
<madrazr> RoAkSoAx: success
<isotropicspin> jack... set up effect?
<madrazr> RoAkSoAx: thanks for your help
<AngryElf> how do I get thunderbird to stop asking me if I Want to send in plaintext or html everytime I send an email?
<madrazr> this morning
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, system  pref    appearance      far right tab
<hischild> vampiregirl, you can also select a real drive, the one that you have the cd in, isntead of the iso. However, if you select the iso, you have to select the file that you downloaded before.
<madrazr> RoAkSoAx: thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, pick the bottom option
<vampiregirl> If I do use iso, which of the equally nice file names should I click?
<hischild> vampiregirl, remember that file that you downloaded before? that file :-)
<isotropicspin> jack..... ahh ok...... yum i just made the fonts less gross..... what do vis effects do?
<isotropicspin> jack...... ahhhh i see! ooo!!
<Jack_Sparrow> youll see
<isotropicspin> ahhh!!!
<RoadHazard> madrazr: sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default then change DocumentRoot to your desired directory and Directory /var/www to your directory of choice
<hischild> lol ...
<isotropicspin> jack..... fuck vista has nothing on this ....... it can't even make the fonts look good
<vampiregirl> It wants me to choose between ubuntu.vmdk, ubuntu.vmsd, and ubuntu.vmx.
<Lamego> isotropicspin, language
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, Do you have a wheel on your mouse.. point to the top bar of an open window and roll the wheel
<isotropicspin> lamego.... sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, G rating in here thanks
<LBo> Hi all! Does someone know of gnome-volume-manager alternative for the commandline?
<SamuraiDio> hi
<marx2k> alsaconf
<marx2k> !alsaconf
<hischild> vampiregirl, those aren't the files you've downloaded before. The file that you burned to the cd, that is the one you need to select.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thux> is it ok upgrade libc6 now?
<isotropicspin> jack... that doesn't do anything maybe i should go back into xorg hey
<marx2k> !alsaconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<rsk> LBo: alsamixer
<marx2k> damnit
<marx2k> thats the one
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, now we are going to install ccsm
<rsk> alsaconf isnt packaged in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rsk> and it's a shame.
<isotropicspin> jack.... wow! man i just pulled the window around! that rocks!!!
<vampiregirl> hischild: Wow. That was totally obvious. I'm not really sure why I didn't realize that.....
<LBo> I'm using ivman now, but you have to configure it for automatically mount known disks. I want something to do it automatically
<vampiregirl> hischild: Thanks.
<RoadHazard> madrazr: that work for you?
<Wander_w> isotropicspin: try Windows-tab
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<LBo> rsk: not volume -> disks
<rsk> aha hm
<hischild> vampiregirl, you're welcome
<sungl> hi, all
<madrazr> RoadHazard: 2 mins, checking
<SamuraiDio> the ubuntu installer is also a liveCD right? what could be wrong if it freezes after boot?
<RoadHazard> madrazr: you'll need to do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart after that
<Jack_Sparrow> SamuraiDio, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails repeat and add noapic acpi=off before the --
<madrazr> RoadHazard: Ya I have done that
<vampiregirl> hischild: So on using our wonderful cd from before, I click physical drive for that, right?
<RoadHazard> madrazr: should work then
<Wander_w> SamuraiDio: there's tons of stuff that can be wrong.. CD with errors (try the check option) dodgy hardware...
<hischild> vampiregirl, that is correct. And then you select the drive that you put the cd in.
<Wander_w> SamuraiDio: ACPI hangs (try noacpi)
<isotropicspin> jack ok will do
<madrazr> RoadHazard: Ya its working one more question,
<RoadHazard> madrazr: shoot
<madrazr> RoadHazard: I want this localhost settins for my local development and setup another location to be accessible by others as we do in Virtual Servers for our local machine
<madrazr> how do we do that??
<vampiregirl> hischild, I have an option of E: or auto detect? I'm thinking auto detect, since E: is blank...
<vampiregirl> hischild, that makes me probably wrong, right?
<SamuraiDio> Wander_w, sure i haven't tested acpioff.
<RoadHazard> madrazr: I'm not real clear on what you wanna do there
<hischild> vampiregirl, then select autoselect and see if it can find the drive :-) if not, we'll continue from there. If it does, then it's good :-)
<SamuraiDio> i see that other liveCDs (other distros) dont work also
<madrazr> RoadHazard: Say when setting up Virtual Server we create another copy of the default file with some other name say madrazr and then change the Document Root for this file, and enable this site also keeping the old one enabled
<SamuraiDio> another doubt... what partition editor does ubuntu installer uses? can it safely resize fat32 and ntfs partitions?
<Wander_w> SamuraiDio: what kind of computer are you using it on? (Laptop? old/new?)
<madrazr> RoadHazard: and in Network->Hosts we add one more entry with say 127.0.0.2 and the new name say madrazr.com
<SamuraiDio> Laptop, brand new
<madrazr> so when I can use both madrazr.com and localhost on my browser
<vampiregirl> hischild: And then for the location above that...? I have a choice between host and client...I'm assuming client because there's a picture of a computer with that one. :)
<madrazr> RoadHazard: got it?
<Irwing> anybody could help me? i dont know how to install my webcam driver
<isotropicspin> jack ok i got that
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin,  Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general settings up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom
<RoadHazard> madrazr: k what you'll need to do is an include in the apache2.conf for the new virtual server
<jrib> !webcam > irwing (read the private message from ubotu)
<Wander_w> SamuraiDio: what brand?
<hischild> vampiregirl, can you make a screenshot of that? i don't have the screen in front of me
<Irwing> ok
<kondor101> is there a way to force a chkdisk ?
<SamuraiDio> Wander_w, its a laptop, very new, but i dont think ubuntu will have problems with modules, maybe with the cam and finger print device
<madrazr> RoadHazard: Can you please tell me how to do it?? and where to include apache2.conf and what must be its content
<RoadHazard> madrazr: one moment
<madrazr> RoadHazard: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<vampiregirl> hischild: It would be really cool if I knew how to give it to you now.
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<hischild> vampiregirl, you can upload it on http://imageshack.us and give me the link :-)
<isotropicspin> jack.... ok i did that
<Wander_w> SamuraiDio: I'm afraid I can't help you any further, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin,  Hold your breath and go for it..       ctrl-alt (Left Mouse Button) and move mouse
<kondor101> Jack_Sparrow Ty!
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi
<SamuraiDio> Wander_w, ok. tnx
<isotropicspin> jack..... that.... is..... wicked
<isotropicspin> jack those developers have design sense too man
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, So much for ubuntu 101
<RoadHazard> madrazr: may I pm you?
<hischild> isotropicspin, you can even make it walk if you have 2 desktops ....
<isotropicspin> jack.... thanks
<isotropicspin> walk?
<hischild> yeah, walk
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, go play, we are here when you need us, or just hang and learn when you have time
<isotropicspin> heh?
<Wander_w> isotropicspin: ok, now try this: hold the windows key, scroll up and down with you mouse
<hischild> i'll make you a vid of it
<oboy03> how can i configure my desktop cube to have 3d window?
<SamuraiDio> is there some good guide on installing ubuntu on laptops?
<Jack_Sparrow> isotropicspin, ctrl alt down arrow
<vampiregirl> hischild: [URL=http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotim9.png][IMG]http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1088/screenshotim9.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<isotropicspin> wander.... that is cool
<madrazr> RoadHazard: sure
<vampiregirl> hischild: Whoops. How'd all that crap get in there...oh well.
<Wander_w> isotropicspin: yeah :D also try with alt and scroll :)
<madrazr> RoadHazard: whats there to ask??
<s-h-a-k-a> hey
<s-h-a-k-a> How can I format a drive
<s-h-a-k-a> in Ubuntu
<s-h-a-k-a> its not the same drive that the os is running on
<Wander_w> s-h-a-k-a: mkfs
<isotropicspin> wander...... ahhhhhhhh! awesome!
<Pici> s-h-a-k-a: Gparted would be the easiest way
<dgjones> s-h-a-k-a, look into gparted
<s-h-a-k-a> ok
<Wander_w> isotropicspin: lol... one more: try windows-key + tab
<hischild> vampiregirl, aah that one ... uhm to be hones,t i'm not sure what's the difference between them ... but i think you can just leave it at default
<SamuraiDio> s-h-a-k-a, this is if ou want to change the fs, if just want to erase it, just delete
<vampiregirl> hischild: Thank you. I'll come back and work on this later; I've gotta go somewhere.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, I have 3d windows floating off the cube and fishies inside the cube.. way cool
<Doublenoob> Hello peoples of Ubuntu! I have a question. What is the system path and what is it for?
<isotropicspin> ahhh! god mode.... ctrl alt down arrow
<Wander_w> Jack_Sparrow: hey, how did you do THAT?
<arcticpenguin380> is it possible to get my ufs partition to mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, one sec
<Mim1> ... What's today's date? (USA eastern time)
<isotropicspin> windows key + tab = awesome
<bei18> hey guys, this is going to sound weird, I have 2 LiveCDs, Kubuntu 7.04 and Ubuntu 7.10, when I run Kubuntu, I can connect to my router and have internet connection automatically, when I run Ubuntu, I can connect to router but I cant get interner conection at all... does anyone know how to get internet connection on Ubuntu? I tried everything, including WICD... same result always, connected to network, no internet.....
 * Wander_w wants fishies in his cube too!!
<arcticpenguin380> !ufs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oboy03> !3d window
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d window - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zasf> hi all, does anybody have problems with evolution and ipv6?
<Wander_w> arcticpenguin380: it should just be a point-and-click thing
<isotropicspin> oooo! alt + tab
<bei18> ...
<Mim1> bei18:  This is going to sound silly too, but did you notice how the internet taskbar applets look and behave diferently? Did you try pressing left click instead of right, (or vice versa) to see if it shows you the available connections? (Is this wireless btw?)
<arcticpenguin380> my bad its zfs
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, http://aycu18.webshots.com/image/49177/2006389838261953518_rs.jpg
<audio> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Wander_w> arcticpenguin380: oh, for that you probably have to patch your kernel and compile it yourself
<Doublenoob> I have a question, what is the system path and what is it for? Just to get some attention i have added useless garble _________________________))*)Y(*(Y&Y*(*UYTFDYUHBKVVXZFSRTDYRUGKJHBMNVCXGFDTYUI(U(*&^EW$E£$T%Y&^U*^%$^&I*YUGJHKNLKUGIOLK:@K:POHIUGYFTDRDFGHJGHFTDRDYIUHLKJNGYU(*&^%$£%&^(*)*&^%$RTFGHJKL?><MNBVCXZ
<Wander_w> Jack_Sparrow: sweet! now how did you do that?
<mcquaid> i have to go to a friends and restore his grub after a windows install.  have done it a few times over the years, but I was just looking up the grub commands again
<Dmole> anyone willing to help me resolve a DNS issue?
<jrib> Doublenoob: don't do that again, that's just annoying...
<arcticpenguin380> !zfs
<ubotu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Mim1> garble ftw? :p im sure people jsut didnt know the answer Doublenoob
<mcquaid> here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation it doesn't mention needing to chroot
<mcquaid> is that an omission or is it no longer needed?
<Mim1> !ask > Dmole
<Dissentor> I need some help installing the madwifi driver. When I try to run the scripts, I get "FATAL: Module wlan is in use."
<dgjones> !grub | mcquaid
<ubotu> mcquaid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NetUser_1> hi to the room
<arcticpenguin380> its not in the kernel?
<Mim1> hi to NetUser_1
<Wander_w> arcticpenguin380: not yet, no
<Dissentor> Hi NetUser_1.
<Doublenoob> Ugh! garble means stuff that makes no sense, i put it there to get my question some attention!
<jrib> Doublenoob: you get the wrong kind of attention
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, i want fishies 2 :p
<isotropicspin> man........... i didn't think anything could beat a mac visually....... wait untill my father who is a graphic designer and used macs since the 80's sees this!
<isotropicspin> of course he will probably be disappointed you can't run adobe stuff on there
<genii> Doublenoob: Comprehensive explanations of what directories are for what can be found here: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<Radar> Is there a way that I can assign a key on my keyboard to be able to type out a phrase for me?
<Lamego> arcticpenguin380, , ZFS uses a GPL imcompatible license, it will never get in, unless Sun changes it
 * Wander_w wants to sleep with the fishes!
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303             I compiled all of them   weeeee
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, that screenshot was 3d windows that float off the cube and aquarium
<NetUser_1> i cannot login/change the passwd with passwd(after editing the kernel as i saw on the web...) says aythentication lock busy what should i do?
<Doublenoob> Ok, the question without the garble, it is really important to me, what is the system path and what is it for (what does it contain)?
<jrib> Doublenoob: type "echo $PATH" is that what you are asking about?
<V> doublenoob:  someone already answered you too ... read
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, sweeeet thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, correction atlantis
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, gonna make a (failed) attempt at doing that later :p
<hischild> food first
<Lamego> Doublenoob, it contains the list of directories that should be looked for when you execute a command
<vignesh> can i install both kubuntu and ubuntu on same pc?? will there be any problem in configuring grub for that?
<Doublenoob> I'm asking what is the directory of the system path and what does it contain.
<Jack_Sparrow> Doublenoob, roadmap so commands can find files you want to run
<dgjones> Doublenoob, there's a reference to system path in this link for Dapper, not sure if its still valid though (its under the heading "Under the hood") http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/releasenotes/606
<jrib> Doublenoob: it's not a single directory.  It is the directories the command I gave you before outputs
<NetUser_1> ...
<Dmole> ok :) I have some working boxes and one that is not finding my DNS
<Lamego> vignesh, you just need to install one of them, the other part can be installed via a meta package, like ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<vignesh> Lamego, but i want both in existence simultaneously..
<elenchos> why isn't IPTV viable yet
<jrib> !offtopic | elenchos
<ubotu> elenchos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vignesh> Lamego, or in that case i ll install debian or sme other linux distro.. i jus wanna know if there ll be any problem in configuring grub when i install 2 linux distros in same pc..??
<audio> Jack_Sparrow: hey amigo i install qemu where do i find it
<Lamego> vignesh, they will exist simultaneous, ubuntu or kubuntu are just different set of packages, they are not different systems
<Dmole> so where do i look to find out why? (ifconfig info is the same)
<Lamego> there will not be 2 entries on grub, you will select the windows manager on the login screen
<vignesh> Lamego, can u plz tel abt that in detail?? i dont get u..
<vignesh> Lamego, oh fine fine..
<Lamego> when logging in, you will be able to selec either gnome or kde
<vignesh> Lamego, oh okay ty.. wat abt installin another linux distro like debian or fedora..?? i jus wanna try out smethin in linux..
<genii> Dmole: Compare also the /etc/resolv.conf files, that is where the nameserver info is at
<Lamego> vignesh, well, if use different partitions, depending on their installers they may setup multilple grub entries, or not...
<amenado> vignesh-> no problem having two linux distro with grub
<vignesh> where will the menu.lst reside in that case??
<amenado> vignesh-> same place /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vignesh> amenado, is that a common partition??
<Lamego> vignesh, it will be the one from your last grub install
<minimec> vignesh: For testing i normally use VirtualBox and a viartual installation. Works great but without 3d acceleration.
<Stueh> G'day all! =)
<Lamego> it will use the partition has setup on your last grub-install, regardless of the partition you choose to boot from
<Stueh> Erm, I got a we question, if perhaps someone could help me out?
<amenado> vignesh when are you going to take the plunge and stop asking questions?
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh, Whatever you install last will have the grub and control.. it may differ from what it would be if you instll ubuntu last
<Mim3> !ask > Stueh
<Stueh> Or not =\
<Lamego> amenado, could you please not interfere if you are not willing to help ?
<Stueh> Heh
<vignesh> Jack_Sparrow, ty
<Dmole> genii you are my hero !
<vignesh> Lamego, ty
<audio> Jack_Sparrow: hey amigo i install qemu where do i find it
<Stueh> Well, (new to Ubunutu here, tried it out and currently installing a few things)
<Jack_Sparrow> audio, No idea.. is it not in the menus.. I dont do wine or any of that stuff
<amenado> Lamego-> sometimes a user need to be nudge, or else they never take it..
<Stueh> I'm trying to install flash (for firefox)
<Tengu> hello world
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, How did you install things
<amenado> Lamego-> have you been around much?
<Doublenoob> Ok, i'll make the question more specific as it was a bit vague, what is the purpose of the "system path" and what is the directory of it in the file-system. I am a "Doublenoob" so i may not understand but i greatly appreciate all answers as i'm trying to sort out a problem with Realplayer in Firefox.
<audio> Jack_Sparrow:  he he he thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash | Stueh
<ubotu> Stueh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Stueh> using apt-get, not a problem, it's installed, but on a page in the forums they said I had to do sudo update-flashplayer
<Tengu> I'm trying to boot Hardy on PXE.... is there any documentation about it ? "gutsy" method just fails...
<hischild> Doublenoob, have you considered showing the problem in general to us, so we may be able to help with that?
<amenado> Tengu-> !hardy
<dgjones> Tengu, try asking ini #ubuntu+1, thats where the support for hardy is
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh,  I take everything in the forums with a grain of salt
<Tengu> dgjones: thanks :)
<Stueh> When I try to do that, I get a message "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, ah, my bad =\
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, any yahoo can add to the forum, we try to flush out the really bad advice
<andy_> can anyone here answer a question?
<Doublenoob> That is what I'm doing on this chatroom, hischild.
<hischild> !anyone | andy_
<ubotu> andy_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<andy_> about how to mount my hdb hard drive?
<amenado> andy_-> internal?
<andy_> what is the terminal coding for that?
<hischild> Doublenoob, have you explained what the problem is you are having with firefox and realplaer?
<andy_> yea
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow,  So, any suggestions?
<Lamego> mount device path
<Doublenoob> andy_:, I agree with you.
<Dissentor> I need some help installing the madwifi driver. When I try to run the scripts, I get "FATAL: Module wlan is in use." Anyone know how I might go about resolving this?
<amenado> andy_-> it was not detected at boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, Does flash currently work?
<vignesh> how do i change my boot splash screen??
<jrib> Doublenoob: type "echo $PATH" in a shell.  That is your path.  I'll explain it to you after you do that
<andy_> not on ubuntu7.1
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, nope =(
<amenado> andy usually its mount -t type /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint
<Doublenoob> Thanks jrid!
<Stueh> I get the feeling breaking down in the corner and crying might work, but I could be wrong
<hischild> Dissentor, what command gives you that error?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, open synaptic  and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Dissentor> ./madwifi-unload.bash
<Doublenoob> JRIB - Ok, typed the command.
<JonathanD> is there a way to create links to terminal profiles?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, I need to ask if you are using Firefox or something else
<Dissentor> I've already typed in "sudo ifconfig ath0 down" same with wifi0.
<hischild> Dissentor, is your wireless currently connected?
<jrib> Doublenoob: you got a list of directories, correct?
<Dissentor> No. I'm currently on my desktop running XP.
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, just Firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<Stueh> Got addicted to it while on XP:)
<Signil> has any1 tried hotwire?
<hischild> Dissentor, i mean, at the time that you tried to run that command?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, have you already installed java
<andy_> andy@andy-desktop:~$ echo $PATH
<andy_> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Dissentor> Nope.
<Doublenoob> JRIB - Yes.
<faijoh_> hi...
<minimec> Dissentor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451125
<faijoh_> fkfilllp
<Signil> has any1 tried hotwire?
<Dissentor> I read that, but none of the suggestions worked. I'll read it again though.
<hischild> Dissentor, it probably tried to unload a module. The problem lies in that there is another module that is currently using it ...
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, you're having me on, I need Java to run flash? =\
 * Stueh installs it
<andy_> can anyone tell me a forum that has step by step directions?  to mount my hdb harddrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, No, but most people wanting flash also are installing java
<andy_> since, i don't know how
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, Ooooh, righto. I tend to avoid java at all costs, unless it's needed =\
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, did it show up as installed already in synaptic?
<jrib> Doublenoob: when you type any command into your shell.  For example the program "gedit", your shell searches in those directories for a file called gedit to execute.  That's how the system path works.  It probably has nothing to do with getting realplayer to work.  See ubotu's link on how to install realplayer:
<jrib> !realplayer > doublenoob (read the private message from ubotu)
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, ja, so I did a reinstall
<Wander_w> Stueh: Hey! I'm a Java developer, you must use java more!
<dgjones> Signil, its available in the Hardy repo's, might be worth you asking in #ubuntu+1 where the testing/development queries for Hardy are being asked
<Stueh> Wander_w, you're crazy! =P
<RoadHazard> madman!
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, give it a shot.. I dont think you need to log out and in to get that
<Signil> hmm k
<Wander_w> Stueh: I'm not crazy, my salary is :P
<jtmitchum> I have a FAT32 harddrive that's acting super goofy... what's the best way to thoroughly check the drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, Now I know where to direct complaints
<Stueh> What's the bash.org quote? Java language is a good example of programing, but a horrible example of applications? :P
<Mim3> *nods*
<Mim3> Sounds about right
<Signil> its supposed to work on gutsy too rite..
<Stueh> Wander_w,  Aow, I'm just a lonely school it admin, not much pay there
<mcquaid> regarding restoring grub, on the very first instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, righto! Installed, let's test...
<Signil> srry feisty*
<mcquaid> it says boot off live cd and run grub.  does one not have to mount and then do chroot first anymore?  it makes no mention of that
<Wander_w> Stueh: But anyway, what makes you hate Java so much?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, OT
<Lamego> mcquaid, you should chroot to the directory, so that grub uses your existing menu
<andy_> anyone have a moment to msg outside this chatroom to help me load a 2nd hard drive?
<dgjones> Signil, I don't know, its not in the repo's, so you'd have to be compiling it yourself or finding an unofficial package
<Doublenoob> Ah! The garble is all starting to make sense! THNX!
<mcquaid> Lamego, yes that's what i thought, but the guide doesn't mention that
<jtmitchum> andy_:  load a second harddrive?
<jrib> andy_: what filesystem?
<Signil> yes i knw..
<andy_> yes please
<andy_> hdb?
<Stueh> Wander_w, I don't really HATE it as such... I tend to just avoid it. As far as I've seen, most applications that run on Java are slower than others
<mcquaid> Lamego, i don't see how the instructions as is, could work
<Stueh> As an example
<jrib> andy_: ext3, vfat, ntfs, etc...
<jtmitchum> What's the best way to check a harddisk with a FAT32 partition on it? and I mean sector by sector
<andy_> ext 3
<jrib> !fstab > andy_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<jtmitchum> andy_:  by load do you mount?
<Stueh> At work, my boos INSISTS on having a proxy that uses Java, and it'll take around 30seconds to connect etc. to get you login box and then another 30seconds to be redirected =\
<jrib> andy_: create a mount point and then set up a line in fstab for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, Wander_w    Offtopic....  :)
<andy_> yes, mount
<Wander_w> Stueh: Java is indeed slow on startup, but I've seen java program's beat the living crap out of C programs (easily 10 times as fast)
<Jgonick> Another newbie question, in the past writing to an ntfs partition was risky.  Is it still that way?  (I'm using a dual boot Ubuntu/WinXP)  --no fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> Jgonick, No works fine now
<vignesh> how do i change my boot splash screen??
<Lamego> Wander_w, just if they are very poorly coded, per the tecnhnical nature, a Java program is expected to be slower than a C compiled program
<rblst> i want to run a java application in 7.10, but it says: /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:70: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<rblst> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:240: Priority specification is unsupported, ignoring
<Wander_w> Stueh: hmm.. I why not just use squid?
<Stueh> Wander_w, Can't say I've used a program written in C, or that I've known to be written in C =\ For the record, just came off WindowsXP (Giving Ubunut a FAIR go) and I think Jack_Sparrow doesn't like our discussion, do you Jack? =P
<Lamego> Jgonick, it is safe now, the latest drive has been widely tested
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, Stueh dont make me get out my stick
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow,  =) I'll be good!
<Jgonick> Jack_Sparrow:  Just to clarify,  I can edit any documents while under Linux and XP will still be happy..
<Wander_w> Lamego: well.... in theory Java CAN be faster than C, because Java uses JIT, which can apply optimisations depending on changing runtime conditions. Something which C cannot
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, back on subject, no luck with the flash, just realised I have an older version of firefox, reckon it would be worthwhile to upgrade that while I'm at it? (Crrently doing Java now =\)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | faijoh
<ubotu> faijoh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<steph_> is there someone who knows about ubuntu and LTSP (I know, there is a ltsp channel, but nobody can answer my question)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, cant hurt
<Lamego> Wander_w, there are some theories which don't have much use in practice :P
<Wander_w> Stueh: The Linux kernel (that Ubuntu uses (so this IS ontopic)) is coded in C
<rblst> i want to run a java application in 7.10, but it says:  Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoriing
<RoadHazard> steph_: which version?
<jtmitchum> Can i run fsck on an unmounted storage device without using single user mode?
<Lamego> rblst, what java app is it ?
<Lamego> jtmitchum, yes you can
<amenado> jtmitchum-> yes
<rblst> Lamego: it's IBM RSA installer
<Stueh> Wander_w, pushing the line are we?  GUESS it's ontopic. I didn't know that it was written in C. Granted, I didn't know what it was written in in the first place
<steph_> RoaHazard: LTSP 5 , ubuntu 8.04
<jtmitchum> Lamego: and it's relatively safe?
<Lamego> jtmitchum, it is safe, that is the standard way you are expected to use fsck
<Stueh> Now, time to update firefox >.<
<RoadHazard> steph_: thats #ubuntu+1 turf
<amenado> steph_-> hardy support is on #ubuntu+1
<lunaphyte_> hmm, i thought /boot couldn't be on lvm?
<Lamego> single user mode, is not a regular use :)
<jtmitchum> sweet
<steph_> ok, thans
<steph_> *thanks
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, just made a quick vid of a walking compiz-fusion ... since i'm kind of bored :p
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, go compile those addons
<Jack_Sparrow> 3d and atlantis
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, yeah ... i know i should ... but i've got so many other things to do ...
<hischild> but i hat eto do those
<hischild> so i'm bored
<Wander_w> Stueh: The kernel that Ubuntu uses, is written mostly in C, then some assembly, C++, Makefiles and shellscripts, but mostly C
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, Write me a page with all of those cool keyboard shortcuts..
<Stueh> Aow firefox is 8MB. Wish we could go back to the 90's with 150kB programs that would (nowadays) download instantaniously
<hischild> hahaha
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, shortcuts from compiz? sure
<Stueh> Wander_w, may I ask why it's written in several different languages?
<karavoskylo> hello from greece
<Stueh> Wander_w, wouldn't it make more sense to have it all in one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wander_w, Stueh that has nothing to do with support...  Ubuntu yes, support no...   /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<rblst> Lamego: this was a bug in 6.10, but i do hope it's eliminated by now
<Wander_w> Stueh: No, there are just some things that can't be done, or not effiiently in C
<FFighter> I need a good regexp editor for gnome
<FFighter> any hints
<amenado> FFighter-> you edit with vim or any text editor
 * Stueh goes to offtopic channel
<karavoskylo> can anybody connect pidgin to msn???? i have major trouble on that one...
<FFighter> amenado, Eclipse
<Jack_Sparrow> Thank you
<Wander_w> karavoskylo: I have
<Doublenoob> vignesh - this is how you change the login screen! open the terminal and type sudo gmsetup, enter your password, and drag the login screen archive onto login tab of  the window that pops up then drag and drop the archive to where all those pictures are. Then select the little radio button next to the appropriate login window - TADA, done!
<Lamego> karavoskylo, yes, wihtout any problems
<LetsGo67> Is there a way that, when I press a button on a joystick, it can emulate a keypress?
<Stueh> OH OH OH
<LjL> FFighter, sorry, i'm not aware of any, only KRegExpEditor
<Stueh> It's working!
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, good
<karavoskylo> thanks a tone man!!!
<vignesh> Doublenoob, ty
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, cheers heaps for that :)
<jtmitchum> how do I tell fsck to check only one drive(filesystem) instead of them all?
<amenado> FFighter-> Eclipse? does it not have an editor?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, Now go away....        Just kidding
<FFighter> amenadoedit\.[\d\w]+\.quantity
<FFighter> ops
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, so, question, is it generally better to install things through Synaptic rather then apt-get?
<rblst> is there a way to set an argument for java to use it every time java runs something? like: java <preset_argument> <file_to_run>
<RoadHazard> Stueh: synAPTic is pretty apt-get
<Wander_w> amenado: yes, eclipse has several editors, FFighter seems to be gone though
<chelz> Stueh: writes/uses the same db so it really doesn't matter. use what works for you
<Pici> Stueh: They're the same thing.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, Synaptic or aptitude over apt-get   many apt-get vs aptitude discussions on the web  has to do with dependencies
<amenado> rblst-> you can set an env variable and then use it on your java program
<LjL> rblst, i don't think so... couldn't you make an alias?
<Doublenoob> No prob! What does ty mean, it will help me understand this chatroom speak i keep coming across, help a brother!
<RoadHazard> Doublenoob: thank you
<karavoskylo> it connects ok but says something about some reading problems so i cannot send or receive any messages
<Jack_Sparrow> Doublenoob, ThankYs
<Stueh> Oh wow, three replies! :P
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, rblst, mostly moot since APT in Ubuntu has implemented unused dependency tracking. apt-get and Synaptic should use the exact same system, while aptitude may still possibly yield different results
<LjL> sorry, Stueh not rblst
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, so Synaptic etc. uses the same DP as apt-get, but informs you if you don't have the correct dependencies to go with the program you're installing?
<Jack_Sparrow> :) Morning LjL  and Pici
 * Pici waves
<rblst> LjL: what alias do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stueh, It has more to do with uninstalling
<amenado> rblst something like alias ll='ls -la'
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yzAz1QHlQ8 ... it can walk!
<jtmitchum> is there a way to see system temperatures over ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, If I only bothered to install flash..
<LjL> rblst, your shell supports aliases, that is fictious commands that are really other commands. you could type « alias java="java -option" », and then everytime you (note, *you*, from the shell, not other programs) call java, really "java -option" will be invoked
<rblst> amenad, okay, i'll try this
<Stueh> Jack_Sparrow, lol
<LjL> jtmitchum, install lm-sensors and then call it over an ssh shell
<amenado> jtmitchum-> does the system you are monitoring have the tools to monitor temp?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, lol ... i do hope you have an ogg reader thingy?
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL, Thanks for the info on  Ubuntu has implemented unused dependency tracking....
<Doublenoob> Can i have a good link to an article about chatroom language. it will be a big help.
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, yes
<jtmitchum> I think LjL  answered that one.. thanks!
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, if you want i'll upload it at fileden then
<Shoopuf> How do I get the Trash to show up on my Desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, sure or just stick it in a pastebin as text
<LjL> !icons | Shoopuf
<ubotu> Shoopuf: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, uhhh pastebin? ogg?
<LjL> !icons =~ s/Gnome/GNOME/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, "as text" :)
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, uhm i'm kind of lost?
<RoadHazard> Doublenoob: http://ad.moller.tripod.com/irc_lingo.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, I wil take it in any format from whereever you post it
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, huh? i'm sorry ... that sounds ... wierd?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, out of context.. yes
<Jgonick> hischild:  looks like its under the influence.. not not really thats pretty neat..
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, oh wait ... now i get it ... lol
<Shoopuf> LjL: Thanks
<noelferreira> how can i play rmvb files with subtitles on a amd64?
<s-h-a-k-a> How can I get it so when I try to get a net stream with firefox it will open amarok instead of totem
<richard> if i want to configure compiz smoothly to decide what plugins it runs, where can i edit that?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, good, I was about to call for an intervention
<louish> Hi Everyone.   I deleted my top panel, and now that I have readded it, the network applet doesn't work the way it did upon setup.  How can I get this back.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, lol ... no need for that now ...
<geirha> !ccsm | richard
<ubotu> richard: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<richard> i run ccsm.. but - i was thinking for script support
<richard> like i want to automate the configuration, if i install on other computers, so i dont have to reconfigure it
<Jack_Sparrow> richard, /join #Compiz
<richard> ok
<louish> what I'm missing is the functionality of the nm-applet, which show's the wireless part, of which I now do not have....
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<wizo> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon, time is relative.. goodmorning
<Pici> louish: make sure that you added the 'notification area' applet to your panel
<wizo> crap how do i swap windows using this terminal in irssi
<louish> Pici, I had to add a "new" panel, and it doesn't have a notification area.  It's just one long panel!   Can I add a notification area?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/17/1272738/out.ogg
<wizo> hey, how do i swap windows in irssi using the terminal provided by ubuntu? i remember it used to be alt <number> or esc <number>
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, it walks =)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Pici> louish: right click, add to panel, pick notification area
<louish> Pici, Awesome.  I'll try that right now..  Ty Much.
<rblst> LjL: thanks, now i remember, i never used this feature before
<wizo> hey, should i compile drqueue from source (version 6.3) or should i use the one in teh repository?
<wizo> which is version 6.0
<louish> Pici, Thanks.  It worked.   DOH for me...  :)
<Pici> wizo: depends if you *need* features from 6.3 or not
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo, always best to stick with ours
<Pici> wizo: but we always suggest using the repository packages if you can.
<wizo> Pici, Jack_Sparrow, i see i see, just wondering if it was safe to compile it from source you know, since I had two options
<wizo> thanks, Pici and Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo, As safe as the source itself...
<wizo> Jack_Sparrow: i was wondering if the source was as safe as the one in the repository
<wizo> haha
<wizo> but thanks for the tip
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo, Unless the newer version has something you must have..  easier and safer to stick with our tested repo stuff
<frojnd> !ampache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ampache - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wizo> Jack_Sparrow, ahh ok, i'm sure the one in the repo is good enough, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> enjoy
<frojnd> does anyone know how can I configure mysql ? I'm trying to install ampache 3.3.3.5
<wizo> will do, now i gotta personalize this windwos
<wizo> cheers again
<Jack_Sparrow> hasta la bye bye
<Pici> frojnd: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<richard> how do ia
<richard> how do i access the gui for gconftool?
<Pici> richard: gconf-editor
<richard> thanks
<frojnd> Pici: thanx
<hacked_kernel> I 'm creating a new user that while join the "wheel" group, should I create a group with the name of that user or wheel is enough?
<psilocyde> hi folks, I need help with my audio.I did a fresh install of kubuntu gutsy and  was treated to verry low audio volume. I asked around and did some googling and i discovered it was a known bug with my on-board intel based sound hardware. I found this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and stumbled through recompiling my alsa drivers and rebooted. still no sopund. Thats as far as my limited linux knowhowedness ha
<psilocyde> s gotten me.
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to mount hdd's on ubuntu live dvd?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, ... you seen that vid?
<Lamego> Flynsarmy, yes
<Flynsarmy> i need to back up some data on a pc without an OS but i can't mount the hdd's
<Stueh> I'm out, thanks for the help Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> !intelhda | psilocyde
<ubotu> psilocyde: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<noelferreira> how can i play rmvb files with subtitles on a amd64?
<Lamego> Flynsarmy, you should be able to mount them unless the filesystems are corrupted
<Pici> psilocyde: oops, i didn't really read your question
<Stueh> .exit
<Stueh> oops
<Stueh> ooroo
<Flynsarmy> Lamego: they're NTFS drives
<wizo> btw, how do i link vi to vim?
<psilocyde> lol thats ok
<wizo> i'm used to typing vi last time, and it automatically calls vim, but now when i type vi, it's just vi, not vi,
<Lamego> Flynsarmy, what error do you get when you try to mount them ?
<richard> wizo: try alias vi="vim" :)
<artti> Anybody knows about pytube?
<Flynsarmy> Lamego: Unable to mount the volume 'M:'
<wizo> richard: will give that a shot now
<Wander_w> wizo: update-alternatives --config vi
<wizo> O.o
<Flynsarmy> Lamego: I double clicked on the drive maked 'M:' in 'Computer'
<wizo> Wander_w: update alternatives?
<Lamego> Flynsarmy, try manually on the terminal, mount partition mount_point
<Wander_w> "update-alternatives --config vi"
<psilocyde> im just so n00b with all this linux stuff im scared of breaking the install even further by messing with stuff i have verry little understanding of
<Wander_w> wizo: It's a Ubuntu (or Debian) command
<Flynsarmy> Lamego: Mount M: /     <- like htat?
<Lamego> uff
<Lamego> no
<wizo> Wander_w: ahh , never heard of that before, will look that up, thanks
<brobostigon> psilocyde: you just use some common sense,
<Lamego> sudo fdisk -l
<Wander_w> psilocyde: why? what do you have to lose?
<Lamego> to list your partitions
<psilocyde> lil sanity i guess
<Lamego> then sudo mkdir /tmp/ntfs
<Wander_w> psilocyde: can't lose what you don't have ;P
<Lamego> sudo mount /dev/part /tmp/ntfs
<psilocyde> hey...
<Wander_w> sorry, was just to easy
<psilocyde> :D
<frojnd> Pici: Your webserver has read access to the /sql/ampache.sql file and the /config/ampache.cfg.php.dist file   What can I do here? where is this /sql/ampache directory :S
<Flynsarmy> Lamego: Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. It isn't in use though
<brobostigon> psilocyde: even being new, just common sense wiil get you far,and common sense will stop you from doing something stupid.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, Windows may have it locked down
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: There is no windows. It's a brand new pc i just put together. i took the drive out of an old comp and put it in this new one
<Toshio> does anyone have any experience getting a Canyon CNR-WCAM43 webcam to work in Ubuntu (or can point me to a good online article about it)?
<seisen> Flynsarmy did you do a clean shutdown of Windows?
<Flynsarmy> seisen: No it wasn't. The PSU died in the windows pc
<psilocyde> my common sens tels me "psilocyde, stop messing befor you break it more).
<brobostigon> !hcl | Toshio
<ubotu> Toshio: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mad_max02> When hardy gets released will it be ok to update the system to hardy from gutsy ??? Whats the complication about that if any ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/895856.html
<LjL> mad_max02, if you didn't enable third-party repositories or installed packages/drivers from the web, there shouldn't be complications
<Wander_w> psilocyde: ok, so then you have a broken linux distro; so what?
<frojnd> Anyone else. I'm trying to configure ampache and looks like I don't have Ampache.cfg.php configured yet. I get this message:  Your webserver has read access to the /sql/ampache.sql file and the /config/ampache.cfg.php.dist file   What can I do here? where is this /sql/ampache dorectory ??
<mad_max02> LjL, well I did enable repos and installed some programs from source
<mad_max02> is that going to be a problem ?
<LjL> mad_max02: programs from source won't do any harm as long as they were installed in the proper places (/usr/local or /opt). repos, it well depends.
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help :)
<psilocyde> so ive been trying to get kubuntu running well on this machine for over a month
<Toshio> Thanks guys, I'll do some research and come back if I have any questions
<brobostigon> Toshio: youre welcome
<Wander_w> So make a backup
<n00bl0r14n> what command should i use to check the ports in use?
<mad_max02> LjL, then what should I do ?? Install Hardy fresh when I have time or just stick to updates and that it
<Flynsarmy> OK my new problem. I have a hdd. how can i format it to NTFS from the ubuntu live dvd?
<Pici> frojnd: sorry, busy here, you may want to check out the ampache support for that, I have not set it up myself :/
<LjL> mad_max02, you can always *try* upgrading - if it fails, you'll just have wasted a dozen of minutes, and can always reinstall fresh
<Toshio> n00b: try "netstat -ant" without the quotes
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, why would you format it to NTFS ??
<n00bl0r14n> thx! forgot
<LjL> n00bl0r14n: internet ports?
<Flynsarmy> mad_max02: Because i want to be able to access it from windows when i install windows
<psilocyde> so far the things that have been giving me problems are the sound and the svid out
<n00bl0r14n> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html   last entry
<mad_max02> LjL, you say that upgrade can fail because of the repos and installed programs ?
<Wander_w> n00bl0r14n: nmap
<LjL> n00bl0r14n: "netstat", with options depending on what exactly you want to see
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, format it to ext3 and dont use windows
<LjL> mad_max02, it can, although it entirely depends on how well-behaved the repos are
<Lamego> or, System -> Admin -> Network Tools -> Netstat
<psilocyde> wich is a problem because media/entertainment/vide/music is the primary purpose of this machine
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: Yes i've got it mounted. Now i'm trying to partition a new HDD to NTFS
<Lamego> mad_max02, a fresh install is preferable
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, glad you got it
<n00bl0r14n> trying to run a cs srv and im configuring the firestarter to allow those ports
<mad_max02> Lamego, okay that I'll install fresh when I have free time for installation and all the setup
<psilocyde> im really trying to kick windows but i feel i may instead be booting it instead
<Ttech> Hi
<psilocyde> someone talk me down
<VSpike> Does anyone know what process or daemon watches for apport crash reports and pops up the crash report notifier in GNOME?
<Ttech> I am having issues With Picasa, and cannot get it to start
<mad_max02> psilocyde, I use media/music/entertainment/videos/work on this computer and I'm happier with linux
<Ttech> VSpike,  log?
<psilocyde> mad_max02: right on
<mad_max02> psilocyde, it was hard to fully format HDDs to ext3 but now when I've done it I'm never going back to windows
<Wander_w> psilocyde: I don't need to talk you down, the Windows  crashes will do it for me
<frojnd> Anyone else. I'm trying to configure ampache and looks like I don't have Ampache.cfg.php configured yet. I get this message:  Your webserver has read access to the /sql/ampache.sql file and the /config/ampache.cfg.php.dist file   What can I do here? where is this /sql/ampache dorectory ??  Anyone? or I just have to make a new direcotry: /config/... but I still can't find /sql/ampache.sql. Here is the screenshot: http://shrani.si/f/2T/Y
<brobostigon> psilocyde: even some windows progs run better and faster in linux using wine,
<psilocyde> lol
<mohamed_> hello all , can i compile kernel on ubuntu and use it in debian lenny on another machine, because ubuntu machine is faster ?
<mad_max02> psilocyde, and I sure aint gonna reformat 2TB of HDDs to ntfs again
<albyyx> i agree with mad_max02 ... no more windows :P
<Ttech> Someone explain then if it works better why Piciasaq all of a sudden fails
<Ttech> it makes my cpu to go 100%
<Ttech> ><
<Jack_Sparrow> mohamed_, Wrong place to ask..
<Ttech> humm
<VSpike> Ttech: suggest you start it from a console and see if you get any useful output
<n00bl0r14n> nwm. i see it in firestarter thx for the help anyway
<LjL> mohamed_, probably, but you should probably get yourself the *debian* kernel source package to compile
<Ttech> VSpike,  its usingits own version of wine.
<Ttech> ><
<Flynsarmy> mad_max02: That's exactloy what i'm trying to do atm :P
<mad_max02> psilocyde, dude I watch HD movies, listen to mp3, work and play some games on this pc and it has been more fun than ever
<Ttech> Thats the issue
<Jack_Sparrow> mohamed_, Try asking in #Debian
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, what ? move to linux ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Ttech: some things.  and really, why use picasa when there's fspot and a bunch of others?
<mohamed_> thx Jack_Sparrow  LjL
<Flynsarmy> mad_max02: No, format 2 1TB drives to NTFS from linux
<Ttech> Daisuke_Ido,  because Picasa is better then FSPot
<TidusBlade> Hello, I have an apt-get problem if anyoone is willing to help ^^
<LjL> ask
<Ttech> TidusBlade,  whats hte problem
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU WANT TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT ?????
<Ttech> TidusBlade, don't ask to ask
<bieb> I just installed Ubuntu Server 7.10, it never asked for a "root" password, and the user I created was not added to the sudoer list... how do I fix this?
<LjL> !caps | mad_max02
<ubotu> mad_max02: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<VSpike> Ttech, Daisuke_Ido: yeah fspot is nasty
<LjL> !root > bieb    (bieb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mad_max02> :D
<ygor> Hey Guys..How can i update to gnome 2.20.1 to 2.22 release?
<Ttech> VSpike,  finally someone who agrees
<Flynsarmy> mad_max02: So i can dual boot windows and linux and have my files readable in both OS's
<Jack_Sparrow> I feel so evil and dirty right now   sorry for the OT
<LjL> bieb: i don't know why it wasn't added to sudoers, but you can fix that by booting into recovery mode
<noodlesgc>  check this out, cnn report yesterday, http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/ptech/03/13/factory.installed.virus.ap/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
<Lamego> ygor, you can't :)
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, why do you need windows ?
<jrib> bieb: is your user in the "admin" group?  Paste the output of "groups"
<RoadHazard> Bieb: restart in recovery mode
<psilocyde> i love the power i get with linux and kde as its window manager but im starting to rethink/regret the kubuntu change. everything seemed to work under the gnome  ubuntu setup
<VSpike> Ttech: they had a big article in linux format mag recently about album managers, and picasa seemed to come out best
<Flynsarmy> mad_max02: cause it's better than linux *initiate flame war here*
<Lamego> you will need to upgrade to the next Ubuntu release when it becomes available
<Ttech> VSpike, its one of the best
<kondor101> having trouble with my file system, i am thinking of reinstalling everything but have no CD. Is it possible to force ubuntu to reinstall everything on itself simular to an upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> psilocyde, I had issues with KDE myself
<Ttech> But I isntalled Wine, and now Picias does not work, But I also isntalled the beta, so it maybe an issue
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, well if that is what you think then go ahead and do it
<Ttech> VSpike,
<psilocyde> i just really dig the configuration freedom that kde seems to have
<bieb> LjL: I didnt get the private message from Ubotu
<Flynsarmy> mad_max02: Heh, the reaosn is because i'm a Windows user converting to linux. I'm still not confident enough to use it 100% of the time
<Ttech> VSpike,  got a link by chance?
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, but I can tell you I've been using PCs for about 19 years now and this has been the best move I ever made
<Lamego> can we stop this win vs lin debate ?
<TidusBlade> apt-get -f install dosent work, returns this: E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code (100) E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<Jack_Sparrow> I was about to do so
<mad_max02> Flynsarmy, thats the problem. you dont want to learn :D
<LjL> bieb: well anyway, it doesn't matter since you seem to be aware that root is not *supposed* to exist. follow the advice of checking "groups", and if you aren't admin, "adduser youruser admin" from recovery mode. if admin isn't listed at all in sudoers, add it. in any case you need recovery mode
<DanC_> I'd like to install ubuntu using something smaller than a 500MB dowload; is there something like the debian netinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> psilocyde, and friends.. can we move the discussion to the offtopic rom
<mad_max02> Lamego, this isnt the winVlin debate. :D its about something totally diff :D
<Ttech> VSpike,  got a link?
<Jack_Sparrow> !Minimal |  DanC_
<ubotu> DanC_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<psilocyde> sorry jack
<mad_max02> Jack_Sparrow, sorry dude. I want talk about this :D
<DanC_> thanks, Jack_Sparrow !
<lunaphyte_> how do i start md devices once i'm in a shell on the recovery cd?
<mad_max02> psilocyde, good luck with whatever you choose to do
<bieb> LjL: thanks... my user is not in the admin group.
<psilocyde> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> psilocyde, appreciate it...
<Ttech> hynm
<Ttech> jm
<Ttech> ><
<Some_Person> I'm trying to set up ipv6. I have a tunnel configured, but it won't work.
<kondor101> Jack_Sparrow, any idea if it is possible to reinstall everything from a term command without a CD?
<VSpike> Ttech: sorry, it's not online I don't think
<Ttech> VSpike,  no problem. ;)
<Ttech> I think I may have a hack / solution
<VSpike> Ttech: I have picasa installed and I also have the latest wine from budgetdedicated repo installed
<Lamego> kondor101, reinstalling packages does not resolve "filesystem" problems, whatever that means
<VSpike> Ttech: it seems to work
<jrib> bieb: personally, I'd reinstall and verify the cd.  You don't know what other parts of the install did not complete successfully
<stefano> how can i change the shell of a user?
<Ttech> VSpike,  how ddi you setup that did you use the beta
<jrib> stefano: chsh
<bieb> I did re-install
<Jack_Sparrow> kondor101, Dont think so...  parts of it sure..  what all has been done to mess it up
<Lamego> stefano, chsh
 * DanC_ wanders off, very happy with freenode support....
<Ttech> VSpike,  Offical wine or UBntu repo wine?
<jrib> bieb: and did you verify the cd was burned correctly?
<VSpike> Ttech: official wine
<Ttech> VSpike,  hmm
<Ttech> VSpike,  did you intstall the beta?
<stefano> Lamego, jrib no i mean when he logs in, normally he gets presented bash or something, i want a special user to execure some program instead of presenting a shell
<kondor101> Jack_Sparrow, im not sure what caused it, had a file system problem that fsck thinks is now fixed, but it seems it isn't
<noelferreira> why can't i use mplayer in fullscreen? any idea?
<jrib> stefano: why?
<VSpike> Ttech: I have this repo deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon"
<Lamego> VSpike, what about checking #wine :) ?
<Flynsarmy> GParted is just hanging on 'scanning all devices' :(
<stefano> jrib, special purposes :-)
<bieb> jrib: running that test now on the cd
<jrib> noelferreira: try passing '-vo xv' to mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> kondor101, do you get to cli or desktop messed up .. need more details
<Ttech> VSpike,  same
<Ttech> VSpike,  beta for Picasa?
<noelferreira> thanks, jrib
<stefano> jrib, i am writing my own shell, just for fun
<jrib> stefano: why won't chsh do what you asked?
<VSpike> Ttech: Wine 0.9.57~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1 Picasa 2.7.3736-11
<Ttech> VSpike,  did you install the picasa installer or the deb installer?
<Ttech> I mean the .exe installer for windows
<VSpike> Ttech: yikes, now you're asking
<kondor101> Jack_Sparrow, I am getting system hangs, and some software i tried to install tells me that there is a disk error (this is pokerstars on wine) maybe i will reinstall wine
<stefano> jrib, i want users that log in via ssh be able to see my shell in action without ever seeing a bash
<Ttech> VSpike,  I'm trying to solve this
<Ttech> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> kondor101, good place to start
<jrib> stefano: chsh changes your login shell
<dany88> ciao
<dany88> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LetsGo67> Dude who recommended me joy2key, THANK YOU!
<VSpike> Ttech: i used the google testing repository
<jrib> stefano: ie if I use chsh to set my shell to zsh, I never see bash
<stefano> jrib, sounds good, is it permanently as well?
<Vecnah> hello there , it is possible to skip a test on startup in case of emergency startup need? like when you didn't check the volume for X days and you shutdown your workstation?
<Ttech> VSpike, thats what I used and it failed. :/
<jrib> stefano: yes
<Doublenoob> Another problem, but a simple one for you Ubuntuers. I am installing Realplayer and it has just said this in the terminal - Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n]: ...y.
<Doublenoob> enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr]: ...........................
<stefano> jrib, thank you very much
<Ttech> VSpike,  ubuntu 7.10?
<Ttech> Hmm...
<VSpike> Ttech: yep
<Doublenoob> OOPS'! accidentally pressed enter!
<Ttech> VSpike,  intersting
<Vecnah> !obutu skip fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obutu skip fsck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Vecnah: It's 30 reboots, but creating the /fastboot file will do it
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jrib> Doublenoob: you ignored the link I sent you about realplayer...
<Flannel> Vecnah: before you shut down, sudo touch /fastboot
<Vecnah> Flannel maybe I should create it each shutdown then?
<Flannel> Vecnah: If you've already shut down, you can boot a liveCD.  But again, its 30 reboots, not any particular length of time
<Vecnah> what about a key combination to skip the test?
<Flannel> Vecnah: If you're bent on not doing it automatically, you can edit your fstab to get rid of i
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, It will when it detects a problem
<Vecnah> I may just need it in the morning while making my coffea I don't care , but this afternoon I did shutdown and had to reach my agenda real quick
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, This filesystem will be automatically checked every 23 mounts or 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<Vecnah> and it was doing fsck , so maybe I guess there was a key combo to make it skip :-/
<Vecnah> thanks for the advices , I didn't know about /fastboot
<Vecnah> I ll lookup that when I get some time
<kondor101> Jack_Sparrow pokerstars is one of the few (ahem windows) software companies that goes out of its way to fix conflicts with wine.  But maybe they are using a newer version than ubuntu repos
<Flannel> Vecnah: check out tune2fs too.  Just remember to do it manually every once in a while (that's sudo touch /forcefsck)
<bieb> jrib: the cd check passed. Is there a real reason to install ubuntu-server instead of regular ubuntu?
<Doublenoob> Another question, but a simple one for you Ubuntuers. I am installing Realplayer and it has just said this in the terminal - "Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n]: ..." - what are "symbolic links"?
<stefano> jrib, chsh complains that /bin/myprogram is not a valid shell
<Jack_Sparrow> kondor101, You will only find out by asking them
<stefano> jrib, i got it working before when i was setting up a MUD though
<Vecnah> is there a task sheduler Gui for cron in gnome?
<VSpike> Does anyone know what process or daemon watches for apport crash reports and pops up the crash report notifier in GNOME?
<stefano> jrib, but i don't remember how i did it :>
<Vecnah> thanks Flannel
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you seen the vid?
<Jack_Sparrow> Doublenoob, Did you read the link jrib  sent you
<jrib> bieb: -server won't install things you don't need on a server (like a desktop environment)
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, No.. I terminated it.. I didnt need 16 megs of video
<jrib> stefano: /etc/shells lists acceptable shells
<Lamego> Doublenoob, symbolic links are pointers, on this case, they will be used to make the applications available fronm the standard path
<hischild> :(
<Doublenoob> I accidentally exited the chatroom and lost everything, just my luck!
<jrib> !realplayer > Doublenoob (read the private message from ubotu)
<joost__> Can I get ubuntu-ps3 support here ?
<stefano> jrib, thanks, i just read it in the manpage, sorry for the stupid question
<bieb> jrib: thanks
<LjL> joost__: not really supported. try #ubuntu-ps3
<joost__> ok
<mikromakro> hey, I tried to install ubuntu on my laptop, but when I booted the cd, I got a message that said that there is no access to the tty, and that the job controll is off. . . .anyone know anything about that?
<mikromakro> It happenned before ubuntu was able to boot into X
<Toshio> Well guys, I'm back. I did check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and there is no support in Ubuntu for my webcam model, which is Canyon CNR-WCAM43. The closest thing which is supported is Canyon CN-WCAM23. Should I just go ahead and install that driver and hope for the best?
<kira> Can somebody tell me how to install newest Kernel (not stable) for ubuntu studio??? where to find respositorys
<Jack_Sparrow> mikromakro, It may be a bug which would turn up under a google search for your hardware and ubuntu or tyr this..   At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails repeat and add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Flannel> kira: the only kernels in the repositories are the stable ones
<mikromakro> jack_sparrow, ok, ill do that :) thnx!
<kira> fuck that sucks cause wit my kernel i have always problems to boot my PC i always must use GRUB with manual ENTER
<Jack_Sparrow> kira, Support for Studio.. is in their chanel
<LjL> !language | kira
<ubotu> kira: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brobostigon> kira: dont install unstable kernel, there  no point, youre system will be very instble if you do.
<Vecnah> ubotu canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: thats not a -studio specific question
<kira> with this kernel i cant boot normaly 2.6.22-14-
<Doublenoob> JRIB - I'll check out the link.
<frojnd> anyone in the name here uses ampacje ? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, She is having serious issues with Studio... It would be her best bet .. or just install the REAL Ubuntu and add what she wants to that
<frojnd> ampache*
<Chewy_Solo> hello
<Chewy_Solo> can i have some help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wizo> ack, why can't i enable the desktop effects
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo, What video card and or drivers is it using
<Jupp> wizo, do you have restricted drives enabled?
<Chewy_Solo> when i open firefox it closes before even opening thehome page, i opened it in terminal and it said "bus error" i have flash installed from the flash website, how can i fix this issue?
<Chewy_Solo> anyone?
<wizo_> ack sorry i got DC-ed
<Jack_Sparrow> Chewy_Solo, Start by using synaptic to completely replace flashplugin-nonfree
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo, What video card and or drivers is it using
<wizo_> it as in?
<wizo_> my graphics card?
<Chewy_Solo> jack, i dont know how to do that, im very new to Ubuntu
<samuel16> Hello everybody
<Lamego> Chewy_Solo, using synaptic is something you need to learn from the beginning
<eXistenZ> has anyone installed dbdesigner on ubuntu?
<Chewy_Solo> where should i start?
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo_, In a terminal type     sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<samuel16> I want to now how I can get graphic grub in place of text mode
<samuel16> How can I do this?
<Lamego> Chewy_Solo, Systems -> Administration -> Synaptic
<samuel16> I have read it somewhere but don´t know the website
<kingrayray> what is the name of the restricted drivers applet?
<Chewy_Solo> ok and then what would i do
<Keule> hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> Chewy_Solo, try it and see if it works
<genii> kingrayray: restricted-manager
<Keule> how can i get konqueror the standard-filemanager under gnome?
<gaE4> anyone can tell me, how to change, the date at the clock? my week starts at sunday, but iw ant it to start at monday!
<Chewy_Solo> is synaptic pretty much an uninstall manager?
<Keule> i have galternatives installed - but i cant find an entry
<kingrayray> genii, apparently not.. :/
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo_, I dont have much time.. post the link you get after using that command and someone will look over your xorg
<Lamego> Chewy_Solo, it is an applications manager, install/uninstall
<Chewy_Solo> ok thanks
<wizo_> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m501d31ae
<Chewy_Solo> ill be back
<Chewy_Solo> im on a dif PC atm
<genii> kingrayray: Works here with alt-f2 to run it. Perhaps you need to install it
<samuel16> I have found it
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo_, Did you try to enable restricted drivers under system... admin... restricted drivers manager
<wizo_> Jack_Sparrow: i will try now
<wizo_> it says my hardware doesnt need any restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> wizo_, /join #Compiz      I got to go
<wizo_> Jack_Sparrow: alright, thanks for trying anyway
<Chamunks> Anyone have any experience with the eeepc and ubuntu?
<Chamunks> or any like cannonical distro's?
<msingh> is there an ubuntu lite but not xubuntu which i am using now and unsatisfied with because it isn't really lite
<hischild> msingh, look for fluxbuntu
<wizo_> :O
<msingh> hischild, thanks
<Chamunks> hischild, yay for fluxbox!
<wizo_> there is fluxbuntu?
<Slart> msingh: there's the .. what's it called.. the vm version of ubuntu..
<genii> msingh: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<wizo_> wah
<Keule> could someone help me with update-alternatives?
<hischild> wizo_, yes,
<brontos> good day all,  How would I make ubuntu start mysql at boot?
<wizo_> i used to install the server edition then install fluxbox :s
<Chamunks> Fluxbuntu sounds like the winner for my brand spankin eeepc :D
<brontos> From the command line?
<msingh> site does not work?
<Chamunks> msingh, http://fluxbuntu.org/js.html
<Lamego> brontos, it is started by default, assuming it was installed from the repositories
<hischild> Chamunks, there's a special eeepc version of ubuntu if i remember correctly ...
<Slart> msingh: JeOS I think it's called
<Chamunks> hischild, searching...
<QuickGold> how do I install flash on Ubuntu 7.10 running Firefox3 (beta 4)?
<brontos> Lamego: it isn't starting though
<Lamego> brontos, check the logs :)
<mikromakro> Jack_Sparrow: I tried the F6 approach. I didnt find much on "Ubuntu on an aspire2920". I didnt quite get how to turn off the splash and the quiet options...
<brontos> Lamego: I think I turned it off in services.  then I removed the gui
<Chamunks> hischild, i see some eeeXubuntu link on digg...
<Chew1> hmm
 * msingh wonders if fluxbuntu will support his wireless like xubuntu does.. and whether it will do suspend too :P
<Chew1> the flash plugin is not appearing in synaptic
<brontos> Lamego: I think there is something to do with rc.d and init.d to start it but I cannot remember
<Chew1> lamego, the flash plugin isnt in synaptic
<Chew1> only a version not installed
<Lamego> Chew1, yes it is, make suer you have universe enabled
<Keule> help!
<mikromakro> does anyone know anything about what I can do if when I boot the install disk for Ubuntu, and it says: "Cant access tty; job control off" ?
<Lamego> not installed means, it is not installed, available to be installed
<QuickGold> how do I install flash on Ubuntu 7.10 running Firefox3 (beta 4)?
<Keule> update-alternatives does someone knows how to change nautilus to konqueror?
<Chew1> how do i enable universe?
<ninja> quickgold, have you tried installing the stadalone package from the adobe website itself?
<Toshio> What good MS Word alternatives are there for Ubuntu besides OpenOffice Writer, Abiword and Kword?
<seisen> !universe | Chew1
<QuickGold> ninja: Let me try again with that....
<ubotu> Chew1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Lamego> Chew1, go the the System -> Admin -> Software Properties
<Chew1> unfortunately i cant access internet, because thats my issue
<Chew1> ok
<Lamego> what does flash have to do with the internet access ?
<Lamego> what do you need flash for if you don't have internet :) ?
<Chew1> i dont know
<Doublenoob> The links are about opensource formats, common tasks - which won't go in depth enough and restricted formats which i know can suffocate the opensource developers community but at the moment i have to use the restricted codecs to open most multimedia files. Anyway, you already gave me an answer to my first question.The people that create the files need to switch to opensource formats but will they? Are there any "financial agr
<Chew1> well i do have internet
<Chew1> but
<Chew1> it wont open it just closes down firefox automaticly
<legend2440> mikromakro: do you have a floppy drive?
<Chew1> everythinng in installation media is checked
<Lamego> Chew1, since you installed the flash plugin using the manual process ?
<Chew1> i dont know if it was manual, i just downloaded it from the adobe website and installed it (linux version)
<Lamego> ok, it was manual
<Slart> Toshio: don't forget the latex based stuff... if you're into that. =)
<Freezeil> Hello everyone
<Freezeil> How are we today?
<msingh> hischild, Chamunks this will take a week to download.. they need some mirrors :-/
<Chew1> so if it was manual how do i remove it?
<hischild> msingh, it went quite fast for me ...
<msingh> 15 Kb/s here
<Lamego> Chew1, I believe the installer tells you where it is installing, into the mozilla/firefox plugins directory
<Chamunks> msingh, ill take a look at it.  you may find better seeds via the torrent networks...
<Toshio> Slart: AFAIK latex is for scientists :-??
<Lamego> there should be a libflash* something
<Lamego> you need to delete it
<Chamunks> msingh, http://youtorrent.com
<Ttech> 0.o
<Ttech> wow
<Chew1> so i just go in there and delete the files?
<Slart> Toshio: well.. scientists and anyone caring about proper typesetting..
<neverblue> how do I find which app is holding my sound device?
<msingh> Chamunks, i doubt it, i just tried a torrent and it wouldnt even get off the mark, heh
<mikromakro> legend2440: no i dont have a floppy :/
<Lamego> Chew1, yes
<Slart>  /help format
<Chew1> ok i will check
<Slart> bah..
<norman_normal> Help, I have in the past been able to alter iso images by -o loop mounting them but gutsy is giving me only read only access any Ideas?
<Chamunks> msingh, torrents usually take some time... you torrent will help you find the best seeded too imo
<Toshio> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Chew1> god where is firefox located... in the file browser...
<Chew1> sorry im just used to Windows...
<Toshio> /usr/bin/firefox
<Slart> Chew1: whereis firefox and which firefox
<Chew1> thanks toshio
<Doublenoob> LEMEGO - Ok, so a symbolic links is the equivalent of a shortcut in Windows but what is the "standard path" and what's contained in it?
<Chamunks> msingh, im getting a good solid 588kBps
<Chamunks> msingh, from this mirror http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/~hardwarehank/fluxbuntu/7.10/rc/fluxbuntu-7.10-installer-i386.iso
<legend2440> mikromakro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517004 read last entry bottom of page
<Chew1> i dont see it in the bin folder...
<msingh> Chamunks, must be something wrong with my connectionn then.. they're both slow
<mury> need some help installing my ati radeon 9200
<mikromakro> legend2440: thnx :)
<KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK> Hi all I Love You
<legend2440> mikromakro: good luck
<msingh> is there a canonical multimedia ubuntu flavour?
<Chew1> so where exactly is the Firefox directory
<KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK> I want you!
<Dmole> I'm having trouble starting oracle ... where can i find error logs?
<PurpZeY> Can anyone help me out, I am trying to boot to the LiveCD just so I can back up files before a complete reinstall....And I am getting "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" I hit OK...Then it hangs on local.rc and the boot totally freezes...Any ideas?
<Lamego> Dmole, oracle's logs ?
<Chamunks> msingh, must be, you could allways try a speedtest so you can call and gripe to your isp... http://speedtest.cogeco.net/
<Chew1> anyone know where the firefox directory is located
<Dmole> Lamego: yep :)
<ninja> chew1...
<Chew1> yes...
<Toshio> Dmole: look for a file called alert.log
<mikromakro> Legend2440: just one thing. Could it have something to do with my prosesser being a 64bit prosesser and that I have the 7.04 32bit ubuntu?
<Slart> Chew1: what are you looking for.. firefox uses several directories
<prince_jammys> Chew1: your personal firefox settings?
<Chamunks> msingh, i did and without hassle my isp bumped me up no hassle.  But my isp rocks so they throttle nothing and cap nothing and openly admit that so im happy all around :)
<Chew1> the plugins
<Lamego> mikromakro, there is no problem on using a 32bits kernel on a 64bits capable system
<Chew1> so i can delete the flash plugin
<Pici> !nickspam > Nikyo-the-1st (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Doublenoob> What is the standard directory and what kinds of files are contained in it?
<mikromakro> Legend2440: ok :)
<msingh> Chamunks, haha nice :)
<Chew1> do you know where that is?
<Chamunks> msingh, but the name of said isp is only worth something to you if your in canada... :S
<Slart> Chew1: have you checked in /usr/lib/firefox ?
<Dmole> Lamego: find / -name alert.log  comes back with nothing
<Chew1> nope i shall
<Chew1> hmm, im in plugins and i do not see flash player
<rico> i'm on borrowed time.  just restarted the computer, so right now i have a clear picture, but in a few mins my screen is going to go all buggy.  it looks like interference on a tv screen.  is there some known issue associated with this someone might know about?
<Chew1> i only have printer plugin
<Toshio> Dmole: it may be called alertSID.log, I don't remember exactly, but look for alert without the .log part
<Freezeil> Where can I find out if my system is compatibile with unbuntu 7.10?
<christopher> Hola
<rico> Freezeil: what do you have?
<dundel> does anybody have experience with rsync, so when i plug in my external hard drive, rsync automaticly sync
<Chew1> so what can i do
<hacked_kernel> when I run cmd screen it say "Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777", do I really need to chmod ?
<smokeyd> rico: is it an Ubuntu specific problem?>
<smokeyd> Sounds like hardware problem to me
<Slart> Freezeil: try running the live cd.. see if that works
<christopher> ¿Como uso este canal?
<rico> smokeyd: i assume so, i changed monitors and same/same
<Freezeil> an ASUS P5B Deluxe motherboard and an ASUS 8800GTS 640MB graphics card
<msingh> is 7.10 the latest release?
<sysop_> Hello, anyone have time to help met set up ubuntu as a router?
<Chew1> so can anyone help with my firefox not working?
<Slart> !es | christopher
<ubotu> christopher: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Doublenoob> What is the standard path and what's contained in it?
<rico> cristhopher: vaya al #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espanol
<PurpZeY> Can anyone help me out, I can't boot into the LiveCD it hangs up on "running rc.local" and I can't get past that?
<smokeyd> rico, could also be video card problem
<Bitmess> I installed Mediawiki but when I try to browse to localhost/mediawiki my browser ask if I would like to download a file instead of loading my config page. I  think this is a Php configuration issue. Can antone help?
<fdsjkalf> yay for ubuntu
<Slart> Chew1: explain the problem.. tell us what you've tried.. what error messages appeared.. what did you expect would happen.. what happened.. etc etc.. if someone knows the answer they will tell you
<rico> smokeyd: have you ever seen or heard of this b4?
<Dmole> Toshio: thanks for the help, found it under $ORACLE_BASE/admin/<SID>/bdump/alert*
<Chew1> can anyone help, i cant start up firefox, becasue immediately it closes, i opened in terminal and it said bus error what can i do
<Toshio> You're welcome
<smokeyd> rico, no, just my first impression
<dgjones> msingh, Yes, the next version is due out towards the end of April
<Chew1> i havent tried much except for looking for the flash plugin but it can not be found
<sysop_> is it all pages Chew1?
<ninja> anyone ever edited the /etc/host file?
<ninja> it's a hilarious prank....
<rico> smokeyd: the more i think of it, the more i think you're on to something... maybe i does it when it gets warmed up or something
<Chew1> it happens before it even loads my home page, and sys op do you happen to be namarkan?
<msingh> dgjones, thanks.
<sysop_> no, Joe.  sorry.
<smokeyd> rico, yeah, something like that
<smokeyd> Try another video card
<smokeyd> or try another operating system, just to check if that is the problem
<skillz> i understand there is a paste dump.. can anyone give me the URL please
<Chew1> sys?
<ninja> i said it was a funny prank... i didn't say do it to your own system
<dgjones> !paste | skillz
<ubotu> skillz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ninja> lol
<smokeyd> maybe a windows live cd (they do exist)  or another linux live cd
<Slart> ninja: don't you mean /etc/hosts ? and whats so funny about it?
<ninja> yeah i meant hosts
<ninja> eh, it's like an internal dns
<Slart> ninja: yes. I know what it's for..
<Chew1> sys op you thre?
<xserve> hello
<rico> smokeyd: no more in my hat right now, i'll have to live w it a little while.  sometimes it happens quik sometimes i can work for hours no prob; it's like the weather
<ninja> it's actually helpful too, i know spybot utilizes it to redirect known ad-aware and spy-ware to 127.0.0.1 so you never visit it
<sysop_> ninja:  host file is just where you add custom name entries.  how is it a prank?
<ninja> kind of utilizes it like a access list
<armia-Revan> does anyone know how to install intel video drivers im totally lost
<ninja> well because you can redirect everything to google
<smokeyd> rico, then it definately sounds like a hardware problem
<rico> smokeyd: thanks for the clue, talk to you laters
<Slart> ninja: is this going somewhere? is there a point somewhere at the end of this?
<Pici> ninja: This is a support channel, do you have anything constructive to contribute?
<squarebracket> what's the package for mp3 support?
<smokeyd> rico: np
<Chew1> well so can i have help with firefox, it closes before it even loads home page with bus error.
<PurpZeY> I am trying to do a brand new install of Ubuntu, but the LiveCD catches up when it reaches the step "running /etc/rc.local" and I can't do anything from there....I am getting ready to format my drive and do a new install but I can't even get into the liveCD.
<xserve> realy need help ... somebody knows how to run autocad on ubuntu
<ninja> well i'm saying
<Slart> !mp3 | squarebracket
<ubotu> squarebracket: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krim> armia-Revan: Aren't they already included?
<wizo_> hey, is there a shortcut key to swap between desktops?
<ninja> if you can find a list of known bad sites
<ninja> you can redirect them to localhost
<ichat> ubuntu as main os and i need both a  windows xp and a win serv 2003  virtual machine running at the same time, with a lan conection between them... -
<squarebracket> Slart, thanks
<wizo_> fluxbox used to have alt f1, alt f2
<ninja> so you build yourself a access list
<wizo_> but sure about this default install of ubuntu though
<krim> wizo_: ctrl-alt-right
<armia-Revan> no they arent im trying to play counter strike source and i went to winespport and they said i didnt have video drivers installed
<wizo_> krim: thank you!
<ninja> a "generic" access list, but nevertheless an access list
<dgjones> PurpZeY, have you considered using the alternate install cd? that works with a wider range of hardware and can get past some installation problems that you can have with the livecd
<ninja> you can even find some text host files that people have already written
<ninja> hosts*
<legend2440> Chew1: what happens if you try Epiphany browser?
<PurpZeY> dgjones: I am trying to avoid it. What I am trying to accomplish right now is to get into the live CD so that I might pop in my flash drive and backup hardware.
<Chew1> i tried another browser and it loaded google but that was it
<PurpZeY> Scratch that. Software***
<Pici> ninja: The /etc/hosts file in Linux also holds some important settings that would remove your ability to use sudo properly, I suggest not touching it.
<Chew1> i tried galeon web broswer
<ninja> that's not right pici... what settings are there?
<AudioSenseCD> peeps need help with my router
<ninja> all i see is internal dns settings for the local machine
<v3ctor> Chew1: did you try renaming your ~/.mozilla directory and try starting it?
<AudioSenseCD> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Doublenoob> PurpZey - your CD has errors - burn a new one and make sure the drive buffer doesn't reach zero as when this happens your drive goes into buffer under-run which causes the laser to shut off uncleanly and causes errors! I was plagued with this problem, some tips are to run as little applications as possible and set the run priority in task manager to high but not realtime! (search for buffer under-run in wikipedia and click th
<Pici> ninja: your hostname settings
<Chew1> no i havent, where is the directory that i should rename locatd?
<Pici> !hostname | ninja
<ubotu> ninja: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<sysop_> yeah, i'm back.  sorry that was weird.  it lagged my converstation for a min
<v3ctor> Chew1: your home directory
<ninja> interesting
<armia-Revan> i need help installing the video drivers for my intel 945gm
<armia-Revan> can anyone help?
<Chew1> my home directory only has desktop and examples in it
<ninja> what would it do to the sudo? i didn't think it was that buggy... that also confuses me about ubuntu distro
<v3ctor> Chew1: you can call it whatever you want, like .mozilla-test
<ninja> how do you change it so you don't have a sudo group
<v3ctor> Chew1: it is a hidden file
<ninja> you just have root and your users
<ninja> like typical linux per se
<sysop_> Anywho, I have a iptables question.  I'm trying to set up a ubuntu 7.10 machine to act as a router.  Currently the machine has one physical interface and uses vlan's to create 2 ppoe adsl connections.   eth0 (LAN) is 192.168.1.253.  Eth0.10 (vlan10) has ppp0 on it.  Eth0.11 (vlan11) has ppp1 on it.  Basicly my first goal is so another computer can use 192.168.1.253 as its gateway and go out one of the ppp's.  the main goal is to do a load
<sysop_> balance/fail over.
<Pici> !sudo | ninja
<ubotu> ninja: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Pici> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Chew1> ok im testing it now v3ctor
<armia-Revan> i need help installing the video drivers for my intel 945gm
<ninja> well i mean... i set up my root password, i was just curious as to why ubuntu makes it so you have to sudo everything
<armia-Revan> can anyone help?
<ninja> i'm sketchy on the security behind sudo
<sysop_> ninja' its a secuirty issue
<sysop_> security*
<Pici> ninja: the information in ubotu's first link explains it
<mohamed_> is there any method to back ubuntu to its origional stat if some file corrupted or alot software installed ?
<ninja> but why is sudo affected by hostname?
<Toshio> sysop_: have you considered using Firestarter as a frontend to iptables?
<skillz> hi guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me - i have a text file with this kind of data in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59587/    - how could i write a script of some sort to make the file look something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59588/
<ninja> and root isn't?
<Chew1> v3ctor :D it fixed it thanks, but now how would i go about getting flash installed?
<Doublenoob> What is the terminal asking me to do?
<Doublenoob> What is the terminal asking me to do?
<sysop_> toshio:  I did some looking at firestarter and pfsense.  I tried pfsense and it seemed to be in the right direction, except it didn't allow multiple wan PPPOes
<v3ctor> Chew1: if you don't mind the manual process, you could get the linux version from adaobe and use their install instructions
<Chew1> i did that last time, it seemed to mess it up
<Doublenoob> Sorry! i'm used to pressing the enter key for carriage return!
<skillz> is anyone able to help me?
<armia-Revan> i need help installing the video drivers for my intel 945gm
<armia-Revan> can anyone help?
<skillz> hi guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me - i have a text file with this kind of data in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59587/    - how could i write a script of some sort to make the file look something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59588/
<Toshio> skillz: awk is your best friend
<v3ctor> skillz: you could do that with awk
<skillz> im new tolinux and have no idea of awk...
<skillz> how would i do that?
<Doublenoob> What is the terminal asking me to do? It says "Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n]: ...y.
<Doublenoob> enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr]: ...........................    "
<Toshio> skillz: man awk
<Chew1> v3ctor: whats another source o get flash?
<Toshio> !awk
<v3ctor> skillz: http://www.softpanorama.org/Tools/awk.shtml
<sysop_> toshio: iptables -t nat -a postrouting -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE  should work for basic routing right? <i was going to msg you but it didn't want me to>
<TrueNme> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<legend2440> Chew1:  go to adobe sight and see if flash is working http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<v3ctor> Chew1: check the ubuntu forums, i use the adobe method
<vinay> hi
<damjan> Does anyone know how does the LiveCD find the /casper/filesystem.squashfs file to mount on booting??
<skillz> thanks, but i was hoping for a little more help then jsut links to man pages for awk...
<skillz> :(
<TrueNme> when you add packages in the package manager where do the apps go ?
<armia-Revan> i need help installing the video drivers for my intel 945gm
<Pici> skillz: Check out #awk and #bash as well, they're usually quite helpful
<skillz> what does the # mean?
<sysop_> channel
<sysop_> do /join #awk
<Pici> skillz: They are irc channels, type: /join #awk
<Chew1> yea, flash player inst installed
<Chew1> should i tell firefox to install missing plugins?
<wxPython> hello
<cdealer> how can I activate remote assistance (vnc) using the cli ?
<OpenTech>  /join #awk
<armia-Revan> does anyone know how to install intel video drivers im totally lost
<sysop_> chew1, yeah
<Chew1> ok
<skillz> thanks
<wizo_> aw man, there are no man pages for drqueue after i installed it
<legend2440> Chew1: it is probably for shockwave but linux doesn't support shockwave so it will say plugin not found
<tritium> armia-Revan: they're already installed.  You just need to configure xserver-xorg to use them.  Although, the installer should have done that for you.
<armia-Revan> how would i do that
<Chew1> yea plugin not found
<Toshio> cdealer: try x11vnc
<Chew1> so what do i do then?
<spowers> anyone ever have evince start locking up on them real bad?
<legend2440> Chew1: you can google test flash and you can try flash on other pages to make sure its working
<ianoshorty> any1 have any ideas why i cant get ccsm to work (as far as i can tell). Im going for getting the cube to work, but when i attempt to switch windows all that comes up is the manual switcher
<legend2440> Chew1:  or try youtube
<wxPython> if i do wx.DEFAULT_FRAME_STYLE ^ wx.MAXIMIZE_BOX  i strip the default frame style and took one style out of the default style...  the ^ is a bitwise XOR operator... since that is equvivalent to !=  can i use that operator as well?
<Chew1> nope youtube wont work
<Chew1> 'so it isnt instaled
<Billenium> I have vista now, and im trying to dual boot Ubuntu and Vista. So here is the situation. I put in the CD, and Click "Install Ubuntu". Then my Cd drive starts making loud annoying rinning sound.
<sysop_> bad cd rom?
<wizo_> Billenium: i didnt have a problem isntalling with vista
<skillz> Billenium: hve u set ur bios to boot from CD?
<wizo_> i just put the CD in, and just let it run
<Chew1> so how should i go about installing flash?
<legend2440> !flash | Chew1
<Chew1> ubotu no like flash i guess
<Billenium> skillz: im pretty sure i did, since it ran the CD... (ex: i clicked the "install" option)
<Billenium> Should i try unetbootin or something?
<bowwow> anyone use eclipse
<skillz> Billenium: so what happens when the CD kicks in, jsut makes a loud noise.. then what?
<Billenium> no
<psilocyde> Need help with my intel based sound "card", and I can't seem to get alsa mixer to start up after recompile of the intel HD audio drivers and such. I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy, 7.10. I ran some commands as suggested here and elsewhere. The results are in the following pastbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59591/
<marx2k> bowwow I do
<legend2440> Chew1:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Billenium> I pop it in. It louds the option screen. I click install. It shows the loading screen. Then starts ringing loudly.
<Chew1> k ill look at that real quick
<skillz> Billenium: so what happens when the CD kicks in, jsut makes a loud noise.. then what?
<armia-Revan> does anyone know how to install intel video drivers im totally lost
<skillz> Billenium: hmm
<bowwow> threexk do use it for PHP
<skillz> strange
<sysop_> billenium, it sounds like the cd just gets unbalanced.  try reburning?
<skillz> not so sure, sorry - maybe dodgy CD brun
<sysop_> or maybe try another computer just to see if livecd boots
<marx2k> bowwow I use it for enterprise Java dev
<Chew1> also, legend how can i change my defualt web browser
<Billenium> i used Nero @ 16x
<ianoshorty> Anyone available to help with compiz?
<sysop_> it may be the actually physical media
<Billenium> should i try unetbootin? I really dont want to burn again...
<sysop_> find another computer, boot from the cd and see if it does the same issue
<tritium> Chew1: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<armia-Revan> does anyone know how to install intel video drivers im totally lost
<bowwow> I am trying to update it to the PDT and not working
<tritium> armia-Revan: you disregarded my reply?
<Jimmi_jones> morning all, I need a little help updating GTK+ to 2.8 or higher and glib to 2.3 or higher please, I have never compiled anything before and I am having trouble finding instructions on how to update these two packages
<marx2k> PDT?
<bowwow> http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/
<armia-Revan> i said how would i do that and u neve awnsered
<Toshio> !ubuntuguide
<Toshio> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> Sorry, cant help you with that. I use MyEclipse for Java dev
<bowwow> I got it to work on my winblows machine
<tritium> armia-Revan: you need to use my nick so I see your response
<Billenium> it seems to work on the XP computer upstairs...
<bowwow> it works realy well for editing for Drupal
<armia-Revan> i messaged you
<wizo_> hey, i'm following instructions from http://drqueue.org/project/wiki/ImpatientsIntro, and near the bottom he says he edited the .bashrc in /etc, when i went into /etc i can't find the .bashrc, does anyone knwo where i can find the file?
<legend2440> Chew1: on top panel click system>preferences>preferred aplications and choose web browser to use
<highrelyguy> a
<tritium> armia-Revan: no, you didn't
<tritium> !who | armia-Revan
<ubotu> armia-Revan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TrueNme> After using the package manager and selecting a package i want  what do i do
<armia-Revan> dang i need to reister first
<Lamego> wizo_, its /etc/bashrc
<Chew1> thanks legend, im installing flash now
<Lamego> ,bashrc its in your home dir, not on etc, /etc is system wide
<highrelyguy> Hi - trying to connect a 3TB drive to ubuntu 6.10  lshw sees it, fdisk does not.  How do I bring it online?
<armia-Revan> !tab tritium like this?
<tritium> armia-Revan: no, use tab-completion to make spelling out nicks easier
<Toshio> TrueNme: mark for installation and hit apply
<wizo_> Lamego:  i only have bash.bashrc
<mohamed_> armia-Revan, write the first letter then click tab
<sysop_> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sysop_> ah
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: does it show up as a drive in dmesg?
<Billenium> Okay this CD got a little further on loading... But then the screen turned all red blue and black and colors and started blinking... *sigh*
<Jimmi_jones> morning all, I need a little help updating GTK+ to 2.8 or higher and glib to 2.3 or higher please, I have never compiled anything before and I am having trouble finding instructions on how to update these two packages
<Billenium> Can unetbootin partition my system?
<armia-Revan> im so confused
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ let me check.
<psilocyde> Did my post regarding my sound problems seem to wordy? pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59591/
<sysop_> Billenium: sounds like hardware issues?
<Chew1> thanks guys :D it all works now :D
<tritium> armia-Revan: e.g., when I use your nick, I type "ar", and then hit the tab key, and the rest is automatically completed for me.
<TrueNme> ~~Toshio~~ thats done but i dont know where to find the app or if its installed ?
<Billenium> well if it didnt work on two different computers, i guess i should use a different CD?
<alex12> hi guys im having a problem with ssh shared keys, on server 1) ive setup the dsa keys, and copied the pub key to server 2 .. on server 2) i cat this pub file into my root authorized keys file, and a user called alex's authorized keys file, both with correct permissions ..... logging into server 2 FROM server 1 with root works fine, and i login immedatly, but loggin in with user alex prompt me with password, debug shows nothing helpful, w
<alex12> hat is wrong!! this has been driving me nuts for hours
<armia-Revan> tritium: so like this?
<sysop_> Billenium: yeah, sounds like a physical CD issue
<tritium> armia-Revan: exactly, that way I get a nick highlight
<Billenium> I just built this computer, and i really dont want to use Vista...
<Billenium> :(
<sysop_> Billenium: just reburn the CD and try it again
<Billenium> no more CDs...
<Chew1> legend thanks :D
<Chew1> its fixed
<armia-Revan> tritium: ah ok so how would i go about installing these drivers i want to pla counter strike source but the #winehq said i didnt have drivers installed
<sysop_> Billenium: well, i suggest you buy some more :D
<wizo_> is /etc/bash.bashrc the /etc/.bashrc ?
<Billenium> sysop_: is wubi/lubi/unetbootin a possibility?
<Doublenoob> What is the standard path? is it the same as the system path?
<tritium> armia-Revan: which drivers?
<sysop_> Billenium: I have no clue, you can try it.
<Billenium> meh
<Billenium> if anything goes wrong, ill reinstall vista
<armia-Revan> tritium: the ones for the Intel 945gm
<sysop_> Billenium: worse case, it doesn't work
<Toshio> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sysop_> Billenium: why not just go bum a blank CD from someone?
<tritium> armia-Revan: you're likely already using them.  Do you have a graphical desktop right now?
<Billenium> lazy
<Billenium> and i dont have much time
<Econael> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 and everytime I try to get a server.met, amule crashes (window just closes, no error messages)
<cdealer> what the default vncserver used by ubuntu ??
<Toshio> also - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<armia-Revan> tritium: no i cant even use compiz it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<sysop_> Billenium: your call.
<Lamego> Econael, launching amule from the terminal may provide you some aditional info on the crash
<Billenium> its not like if i do it wrong my computer will explode/be destroyed
<tritium> armia-Revan: please cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep intel, and tell me what it returns
<Econael> Lamego, thx, I'll try that
<Lamego> armia-Revan, have you checked the restricted drivers application, you may need a restricted driver for your graphics card
<tritium> Lamego: there are no Intel restricted drivers.
<TrueNme> after using package manager to select and apply  and they install where do i go to use the app ?
<Lamego> tritium, i didn't read the intel part, sorry :P
<tritium> Lamego: no problem :)
<Toshio> TrueNme: The Applications menu
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ dmesg does show it.
<armia-Revan> tritium: wait im confused what do i put in terminal?
<RoadHazard> what model intel, I have some knowledge there
<armia-Revan> 945gm
<tritium> armia-Revan: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep intel
<RoCUnreal> I need a Program that i can write compile & run C++ code that has a GUI
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: make sure you're using sudo to fdisk it
<LjL> !code | RoCUnreal
<ubotu> RoCUnreal: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<tritium> RoCUnreal: anjuta is the official gnome ie
<tritium> ide*
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ I was root.
<armia-Revan> tritium: nothing happens it just goes to a new commandline
<TrueNme> ~~Toshio~~ its not in that list
<Doublenoob> LAMEGO - my problem is solved but i must, must, must know what the purpose of the standard path is.
<Ax-Ax> How do i change system locale? (Preferably by cli)
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: baffling. is it showing up as a scsi?
<Lamego> Doublenoob, standard path ? on which context ?
<tritium> armia-Revan: hmm, can you please inspect your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and tell me what Driver is being used?
<Jimmi_jones> morning all, I need a little help updating GTK+ to 2.8 or higher and glib to 2.3 or higher please, I have never compiled anything before and I am having trouble finding instructions on how to update these two packages
<Toshio> armia-Revan, try iy with grep -i intel
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ how would I tell that?
<Slart> RoCUnreal: you won't find one program that does all that.. but you can find a good editor..and a good compiler.
<tritium> Ax-Ax: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<armia-Revan> Toshio: it says cat invalid operation
<Toshio> TrueNme, what is the technical name of the package you just installed?
<Fosiz> hi to all
<RoCUnreal> this anjuta program has a GUI?
<tritium> RoCUnreal: yes
<RoCUnreal> its not command line junk
<RoCUnreal> right?
<RoCUnreal> k
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: the device itself would be /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda... i'm guessing that it is, since 3TB sounds like a raid array of some sort
<Ax-Ax> tritium, :D
<armia-Revan> tritium: im sorry what was i supposed to do
<Slart> RoCUnreal: anjuta is an editor..
<tritium> RoCUnreal: but note that command line is not junk
<Lamego> Roconda, anjunta is a gui app
<Fosiz> is it normal ? lauching gconf there is nothing
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: or /dev/sd[a-z]
<TrueNme> ~~Toshio~~ BitchX
<marx2k> I cringe any time someone says "command line junk"
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ duh - sorry - yes it's shows as /dev/sdb
<Doublenoob> The context of symbolic links, which i gather from your answer are basically the Linux equivalents of shortcuts
<RoCUnreal> tritium, im a windows guy
<phil66> I am using Pidgin to access this chat board. Everytime I login I have to go to account and disable and then enable the buddies and chat accounts. What is my problem
<RoCUnreal> tritium, command lines some times confuse me :(
<Lamego> Roconda, and some of use are terminal guys
<Slart> RoCUnreal: it's ok.. we won't hold it against you ;)
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: any result from this? sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<tritium> RoCUnreal: that's fine, but the cli is definitely useful and powerful
<Fosiz> lauching gconf there is nothing, gconf is empty
<tritium> armia-Revan: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i intel
<Fosiz> is it normal ?
<wizo_> hey, i used slocate, and drqman came up with 2 results for drqman, /var/lib/drqueue/bin/drqman and /usr/bin/drqman, what's the difference? i need to specify the export DRQUEUE_ROOT = <something>
<Creationist> Does anyone know how to use the Live CD to determine a Windows XP password?
<Toshio> TrueNme, open up a terminal window and type "bitchx &" without the quotes
<Creationist> ...or even just remove the password.
<Lamego> Creationist, that is not possible, and you would be on the wrong channel for that
<Slart> RoCUnreal: I think anjuta is as close to visual-<whateverlanguage> you'll find on linux..
<armia-Revan> tritium:  "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<Creationist> Lamego: Okay... say you have no idea, not that it isn't possible, because it is.
<Slart> Creationist: I don't think you'll be retrieving it.. but reseting it
<RoCUnreal> What should i use has the Compiler?
<tritium> armia-Revan: is that it?
<j77>  /leave
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ shows nothing.
<Creationist> Slart: That's acceptable too.  I'm going to be wiping the hard drive anyway, but need to back up some stuff first.
<_Scooter_> Creationist: have you tried microsoft's website?
<tritium> !b-e | RoCUnreal
<ubotu> RoCUnreal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Michael__> hey is anybody here dula booting
<Econael> Lamego, the crashed aMule now gives me a fatal error and a dump, I guess I should post that at the amule forums?
<Slart> RoCUnreal: the compiler is the gnu compiler.. the same one almost all apps in ubuntu use..
<Toshio> Creationist, I have had good results with a boot CD from sysinternals
<armia-Revan> tritium: Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<armia-Revan>         Device          "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<armia-Revan> g
<Lamego> Creationist, no it is not, not with the livecd, but again, it is not on topic
<brrybnds> Michael__: : many I assume
<Creationist> Lamego: It is Ubuntu support - it's on topic, thanks.
<RoCUnreal> slart, im confused how do i use it?
<armia-Revan> tritium: thats all it says
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: can you find any info in /proc/scsi/ about it?
<Ax-Ax> tritium, how do i change the locale to english?
<RoCUnreal> slart, do i tell it where the .text file is with the C++ code?
<Creationist> Toshio: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<Lamego> Creationist, ubuntu support is not related to windows xp password reset, thanks
<RoCUnreal> slart, then it compiles the code?
 * Creationist slaps Lamego with a trout.
<_Scooter_> Creationist: it's the purpose you wish to use it for that is not on topic.
<tritium> armia-Revan: can you please pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Michael__> is there anyway to put the ubuntu download on a jump drive instead of a cd
<RoCUnreal> slart, what commands do i use?
<Slart> RoCUnreal: there has to be a simple tutorial with this somewhere.. it will be a lot of typing otherwise.. hang on.. I'll see what I can find
<armia-Revan> tritium: yes one second
<Creationist> _Scooter_: Well, I'll be installing Ubuntu on the system once I recover the data I'm after... so :)
<Michael__> is there anyway to put the ubuntu download on a jump drive instead of a cd
<brandonc503> #windows
<RoCUnreal> slart, alright, thanks man for helping out a windows noob like my self
<_Scooter_> Creationist: so good luck with that, you'll need it.
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ yes
<Lamego> Creationist, you dont need any password reset to get the windows data, you can simply access the ntfs partition from the live cd
<armia-Revan> tritium: http://pastebin.ca/942555p
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: cat /proc/scsi/scsi does it give any info, and if so, can you pastebin it?
<wizo_> hey, after i update my /etc/bash.bashrc file, do i have to reboot my computer?
<Toshio> Michael__, google "pendrivelinux"
<mara> de onde eres
<Slart> RoCUnreal: look here.. http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/resources . I can't help you much further with anjuta.. you might want to read up on the gnu compiler stuff too
<tritium> !es | mara
<Michael__> kthnxbai
<ubotu> mara: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mara> no la necesito
<_Scooter_> wizo_: no, just type this:  . /etc/bash.bashrc  and subsequent logins will catch it too
<RoCUnreal> ight thanks
<erUSUL> wizo_: no; new shell instances should use the new settings
<mara> hello
<wizo_> _Scooter_: thanks!
<Doublenoob> LAMEGO: The context of symbolic links, which i gather are the Linux Equivalents of shortcuts.
<_Scooter_> wizo_: you may need to logout of X and restart it with ctrl-alt-backspace too
<armia-Revan> tritium: does that look normal?
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ scsi1 channel 0 ID 0 Lun 0Vednor ATA Model HRS-RC200 Rev 0.03 Type Direct-Access Ansi SCSI Rev 05
<maxaki> Hi, I have some problems, I can't install anything... I can't install binfmt-support or libaudio2.... Anyone knows how I fix this?
<wizo_> oh
<wizo_> err
<Lamego> Doublenoob, ok, several applications place symbolic links, so that you can use just the "command" to execute the application, instead of using the full path
<wizo_> maybe i'll try if the new shells can catch it first
<RoadHazard> maxaki: define cant install
<tritium> armia-Revan: yes, it's using the i810 driver, which is what you want.
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<tritium> armia-Revan: man i810 for details on the driver you're using
<Lamego> maxaki, you need to be more specifici, like the error message
<maxaki> It says that "Couldn't find the package" RoadHazard, Lamego
<wizo_> ah it works, thanks guys
<armia-Revan> tritium: do what now?
<tritium> armia-Revan: "man i810" if you want to read about that driver
<highrelyguy> _Scooter I just typed it - did you see it earlier?  I can't pastebin - not on a machine on the net.
<Slart> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ax-Ax> I want my program's interfaces to be in english
<RoCUnreal> slart, ACOVEA (Analysis of Compiler Options via Evolutionary Algorithm)
<RoCUnreal> implements a genetic algorithm to find the "best" options for
<RoCUnreal> compiling programs with the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC) C and C++
<RoCUnreal> compilers.  "Best," in this context, is defined as those options that
<RoCUnreal> produce the fastest executable program from a given source code.
<FloodBot3> RoCUnreal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ax-Ax> Not swedish
<tritium> RoCUnreal: please don't spam the channel like that
<RoCUnreal> sorry
<RoadHazard> maxaki: did you sudo apt-get update
<maxaki> It says that "Couldn't find the package" RoadHazard, Lamego
<maxaki> Yes
<maxaki> RoadHazard
<Slart> RoCUnreal: don't paste more than one line in the channel, please.. it gets messy
<RoCUnreal> sorry ^^
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ I just typed it - did you see it earlier?  I can't pastebin - not on a machine on the net.
<armia-Revan> tritium: so why cant i play counter strike source and why are ppl telling me i dont have video drivers installed
<RoCUnreal> does that sound like what i need th slart?
<Slart> RoCUnreal: no worries.. what about acovea ?
<adamt> how do i make ubuntu rewrite a sane xorg config? (not X -configure..)
<tritium> armia-Revan: I don't play games, so I don't know about your first question.
<RoCUnreal> slart, think that will do what i need ?
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: oh, ok. yes, i see it - what sort of card are you using to make the disk with?
<tritium> adamt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SpookyET> This looks really good http://banshee-project.org/Releases/0.98.1
<RoCUnreal> slart, so i can compile my Hello world C++ program
<Ax-Ax> I want my program's interfaces to be in english by deafault. I don't like the swedish retarded translations. How do I change that?
<RoadHazard> armia-Revan: is it complaining about directx?
<tritium> SpookyET: banshee is in the repos
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ Silicon Image
<adamt> TrioTorus: thanks
<Slart> RoCUnreal: nah.. start without all the fancy stuff.. start off by creating a small "Hello World" program..with the text editor.. compile it and see if you can get it to work
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ - it's an eSATA device.
<SpookyET> tritium: not that one
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: hrm... firmware version?
<RoadHazard> maxaki: did you update?
<armia-Revan> RoadHazard: no the menu is all messed up and destroyed and the game crashes to desktop after i load most of the files on connecting to a sever
<Slart> RoCUnreal: you've got a lot to learn if you've only used visual studio before
<RoCUnreal> slart, but idk how to compile
<maxaki> RoadHazard, Yes, I did, but it don't work...
<tritium> armia-Revan: is it a native linux game?
<RoCUnreal> slart, at least in ubuntu i dont know how
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ are you asking me the firmware version of the card?
<armia-Revan> tritium: no but ppl are playing it on linux and its working
<Slart> RoCUnreal: do you know how to write a simple c/c++ program?
<RoCUnreal> slart, yea
<RoadHazard> maxaki: try apt-cache search binfmt
<RoCUnreal> slart, i know a few data types and junkk
<RoCUnreal> slart, if statements junk like that
<RoCUnreal> slart, loops also
<maxaki> RoadHazard, Didn't happen anything
<tritium> armia-Revan: so it's a Windows game?  I definitely can't help you.  I don't play games, and I don't run any Windows software.
<bazhang> RoCUnreal: easy on the enter key okay?
<Doublenoob> I see that you are highly active in this chatroom! The system path, aka the standard path, is a collection of paths that hold commands and symbolic links to commands in other paths. Is this correct?
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: yes, i'm trying to determine if there's some sort of interrupt conflict/sharing going on or if it's a known issue or not
<marx2k> tritium: hah you sound ver boring :)
<Slart> RoCUnreal: hang on. I'll see if I can find a short compiling tutorial for ubuntu
<RoCUnreal> bazhang, sorry
<marto> what is the state of Blue Ray movie playback?
<RoadHazard> maxaki: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list and see if all the debs are #'d out
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ Oh, I know the card works, if I plug it into another SATA device it will show up.
<Toshio> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> marx2k: wrong
<Toshio> Doublenoob, try echo $PATH
<Econael> using ubuntu 7.10, how can I see how well the WLAN connection is?
<RoadHazard> maxaki: make that sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<maxaki> RoadHazard, ALL is with #
<marx2k> tritium: :D
<Trubadurix> hey any body here that could tell me what panel this is the one in buttom  http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/72621-2.jpg
<_Scooter_> Econael: click on the network applet on the upper-right of the desktop, should give you a list
<maxaki> Not the first line, but the rest is
<tritium> marx2k: there's nothing boring about not using windows.  Games themselves bore me.
<maxaki> RoadHazard, All lines is with #
<RoadHazard> maxaki: remove the # from all debs except the ones that say cdrom in them
<Doublenoob> LAMEGO - I see that you are highly active in this chatroom! The system path, aka the standard path, is a collection of paths that hold commands and symbolic links to commands in other paths Is this correct?
<gigo> mkfs -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 <-- is this incorrect?
<Slart> RoCUnreal: read this.. it should explain some things.. http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/
<tobiwan> Trubadurix: that looks like a screenlet to me
<Trubadurix> tobiwan: oki thx
<Lamego> Doublenoob, kind off :P
<simplyubuntu> hey can anyone tell me how to mount a usb flash drive (/dev/sdb1) using the command line?
<marx2k> tritium: Games have been boring me lately as well, but that doesnt mean I dont enjoy hames in and of themselves. We are human
<genii> simplyubuntu: What file system is on it?
<Toshio> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ I thoughht the problem might be because it was over 2TB, do you see any issue there?
<tobiwan> Trubadurix: yep, seems to be the 'Windowlist' screenlet
<simplyubuntu> genii, what do you mean?
<simplyubuntu> im not sure...
<tritium> marx2k: offtopic, but nothing says we have to enjoy video games
<Slart> simplyubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1     you might have to create the /media/sdb1 folder first
<RoadHazard> maxaki: did ya get that?
<sinbox> Doublenoob I think yes
<genii> Slart: You assume he has ext fs on it :)
<marx2k> tritium agree
<Doublenoob> LAMEGO - KIND OF MEANS YES OR DOES KIND OF MEAN YOU ARE TOO DUMB TO UNDERSTAND?
<simplyubuntu> thanks slart
<negativerad> I'm using Hardy 2.6.24-12-386, my sound was working on 2.6.24-11-generic but now its not.
<simplyubuntu> worked
<tritium> !caps | Doublenoob
<ubotu> Doublenoob: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lamego> Doublenoob, kind off means you shoulw lower your CAPS
<Slart> genius: I think mount recognizes manyu formats automagically.. at least it does for me
<sleepy554> does ubuntu gutsy have full support for core 2 duo? does it utilize its full potential as far as speed is concerned?
<Trubadurix> tobiwan: is there a good site for screenlet or something?
<maxaki> RoadHazard, yea.... w8
<sinbox> Doublenoob, I understand , as an aside capslock usually define dumbness you'll be glad to know
<tritium> Doublenoob: don't treat people in this channel that way, or I'll remove you.
<maxaki> RoadHazard w8
<tobiwan> Trubadurix: i only saw them on gnome-look up to now, but the one i mentioned is shipped with gutsy, even
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware RoCUnreal this may give you some pointers
<Lamego> sleepy554, yes it does
<RoadHazard> maxaki: when youve done that ctrl-x y enter
<RoCUnreal> slart, it talks about compiling a C program but not a C++ program
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: can you tune it down to 2TB and try again?
<tritium> RoCUnreal: only difference is that you invoke g++, rather than gcc
<RoCUnreal> ^ ^
<arun_ks> hi
<Slart> RoCUnreal: it's not that different
<Slart> genius: If  no  -t  option  is  given, or if the auto type is specified, mount will try to guess the desired type.
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ No, it's a RAIDPac (single standalone unit) looks like a hard drive.
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: you might be able to obtain full 3TB by making a 2TB and a 1TB, then using the LVM
<Slart> bah.. meant for genii.. and I'm sorry for the two line paste.. I'm a bad person.. I know
<RoCUnreal> slart, im downloading the C++ compiler from the synapic
<tritium> RoCUnreal: you really should install build-essential, as I had ubotu explain to you
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ OK, but don't I need fdisk to be able to see it first?
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: but no one makes a 3TB single drive itself - can you take it apart?
<ianoshorty> compiz
<Trubadurix> tobiwan: okey but screenlet is a program rigth? so i need to install that first?
<Slart> RoCUnreal: you might want to run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get build-essential"... it gets the compiler, linker and sets some stuff up for you
 * genii hands Slart a coffee
<tritium> !b-e | RoCUnreal (second notice)
<ubotu> RoCUnreal (second notice): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Doublenoob> LAMEGO - Sorry, you are a helpful, nice guy. I wasn't trying to offend you, i just thought you were insulting my intelligence by saying kind of.
<RoCUnreal> tritium, what is the build essential, all this stuff sounds so confusing im almost thinking about firing up windows XP
<tritium> RoCUnreal: see the URL above from ubotu
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: is the system already installed or are you trying to install to it?
<tritium> RoCUnreal: patience.  It's worth the time to learn.
<Slart> RoCUnreal: build-essential is ajust a meta package for downloading and setting up the regular compiling stuff you'll need
<adamt> how do i force networkmanager not to change resolv.conf when connecting to vpn?
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: if it's already installed, fdisk isn't going to see it one way or another, but if you can get the LVM manager to work in either case, it might work..
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ I'm trying to install it.  It presents itself like an eSATA drive to the host even though internally it's a RAID - looks like a 5.25" full height hard drive.
<RoadHazard> maxaki: how you doin?
<maxaki> RoadHazard, i'm noob... how do i save it?
<maxaki> ctrl + o
<maxaki> but
<maxaki> i didn't work
<maxaki> LOL
<FloodBot3> maxaki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> !enter | maxaki
<ubotu> maxaki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RoadHazard> maxaki ctrl-x then y then enter
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: do you have a URL for this thing?
<tobiwan> Trubadurix: yes, that is correct
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ www.tapesucks.com - we make them.
<RoadHazard> maxaki: that work?
<negativerad> i just read 2.6.24-12 has sound problems?
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ I'm probably ignorant here but isn't the process for bringing a drive online fdisk then mkfs?
<bazhang> negativerad: that would be in Hardy correct?
<RoadHazard> maxaki: well?
<Pici> negativerad: hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: no, you're right - once the hardware requirements have been met
<maxaki> RoadHazard, check message
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ so where would I use LVM after fdisk?
<Toshio> How do I disable "has joined" and "has left" messages in my xchat? Nothing in the preferences strikes me as the obvious option to do that ...
<white_eagle> Toshio you need to find a script
<RoCUnreal> sudo apt-get install build-essential <-- Command requires the CD and my cd-rom drive aint working...
<white_eagle> Toshio search google,
<Doublenoob> Lamego: Sorry, you are a helpful, nice guy. I wasn't trying to offend you, i just thought you were insulting my intelligence by saying kind of, I guess i am too sensitive to that kind of thing.
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: when it's partitioned - d'oh!
<bazhang> Toshio: what about rightclicking on the nick list
<white_eagle> RoadHazard go to software sources and disable the CD
<Toshio> ok, I'll do that
 * _Scooter_ needs another cup of coffee
<Lamego> Doublenoob, let's skip it
<minimec> Toshio: /ignore joins parts quits
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ :)
<white_eagle> Toshio for more help join #xchat
<negativerad> when i try, sudo modprobe snd-inted8x0, i get FATAL: Module snd_inted8x0 not found.
<bazhang> doesnt the right click do it?
<simu> i want to setup ldap client, ldapsearch works fine, but 'id user' does not resolve?
<Pici> negativerad: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<phil66> For two days I have been trying to get answer for Pidgin problem. Am on on the wrong chat
<bluefox83> Toshio, settings->Advanced->text events  scroll down to the actions you want to remove and remove their definition
<negativerad> Hardy
<RoadHazard> white_eagle: I just had him do that manually
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 negativerad
<negativerad> Pici:  2.6.24-12-386
<white_eagle> RoadHazard: I don't get you
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: so is this a firstraid?
<Pici> negativerad: please join #ubuntu+1
<RoCUnreal> couldn't i run a C++ compiler using wine?
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<^A^kira> please help me with that http://paste.org.ru/?zgitng
<negativerad> Pici: k
<^A^kira> please help me with that http://paste.org.ru/?zgitng
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ so if dmes and lshw see the device and /proc/scsi show it - does that mean it might be a driver problem?
<Doublenoob> So, with that out of the way, is the standard path the same system path?
<white_eagle> wait, I'll rejoin
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, why would you want to do that?
<white_eagle> bye
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ no, it's the RAIDFrame.
<RoCUnreal> drebellion, cause i hate windows
<RoadHazard> white_eagle: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list remove all #'s on debs not containing the word cdrom
<RoCUnreal> drebellion, and im just a novice linux user
<bluefox83> RoCUnreal, why would you want to?
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, just install g++ it really simple
<Pici> !compile |  RoCUnreal
<RoCUnreal> i already have g++ installed
<ubotu> RoCUnreal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<RoadHazard> maxaki: if youre sending me pm's I aint getting them
<bazhang> RoCUnreal: even some of us newer users have compiled stuff ;]
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: it's a possibility, but i wouldn't bet any serious cash on it until i determined that the number of drives in the bay are at 2TB or less and tested that out first.
<RoCUnreal> i tried that link but my Cd-rom drive aint working so i cant run thse commands
<RoCUnreal> it will take hours
<astan> can i install everything, including the root file system and /boot onto XFS?
<maxaki> RoadHazard, Thanks allot! Now it works
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, system -> administration -> software sources and disable the cd
<bazhang> RoCUnreal: the fun thing about linux is you can come here if you have questions ;]
<RoadHazard> maxaki: might wanna do a sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ oh, well I just hooked this RAIDPac up to a Windows 2003 Server and it saw the whole thing - on the same hardware - I have a test machine with multple boot drives.
<ahorriblemess> hi everyone...
<Khajavi> Hal and Hald service dont start automatically when booting and every time I login to gutsy I must start them manualy? what do I do?
<Billenium> I just installed ubuntu. I have two problems. 1) My keyboard is set incorrectly, so the only keys that work are the alphanumerical ones. (123,ABC)... Also i dont have a Desktop Enviroment (it is just a command line). thanks :)
<ahorriblemess> I'm getting a blank, white screen when I try to switch users (some times) Gutsy on HP dv6704nr
<wizo> Billenium: what CD did you use to install? :s
<bazhang> Billenium: you are using screen now? or are you on a different computer?
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: i figured as much - yeah, driver issue then :)
<Khajavi> help.  Khajavi: Hal and Hald service dont start automatically when booting and every time I login to gutsy I must start them manualy? what do I do?
<highrelyguy> _Scooter_ thank you for your help - you guys are what makes LINUX work!
<Econael> which channel should I consult for network issues with ubuntu 7.10 (WLAN seems very slow)
<Doublenoob> Lamego: So, with that out of the way, is the standard path the same system path? (if you are wondering why i double up my questions it's because I'm new to IRC and i forget to address my IMs to people by using the colon next to the screen name)
<_Scooter_> highrelyguy: you're welcome! good luck with that, i'd be interested to know when it works... :)
<bazhang> Econael: which card and what is the problem? when did it start etc
<^A^kira> please help me with that http://paste.org.ru/?zgitng
<Billenium> sorry for late response: i used unetbootin to install. And im using a different computer.
<RoCUnreal> sweet its downloading the sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DaemonLee> Okay, anyone got a minute to assist?
<bazhang> ^A^kira: could you give a synopsis of your issue please?
<RoadHazard> DaemonLee: whats the issue?
<Billenium> i cant use the (-) key so i cant do sudo apt-get install... it looks like sudo aptuget install (a weird u character replaced -)
<RoCUnreal> Daomonlee, dont ask to ask just ask your question ^^
<Khajavi> Anyone know how to configure hal service to start automatically when booting gutsy?
<bazhang> Billenium: you want gnome or kde or xfce or other?
<DaemonLee> RoadHazard, I've got a Belkin N1 ExpressCard that has a Atheros Chipset, and it's recongized in lspci but not in iwconfig or listed as a Wireless Card or eth device.
<Billenium> gnome
<^A^kira> bazhang > cannot apt-get remove fluxbox-default-settings dunno why
<RoadHazard> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Econael> bazhang, it's a HAMA pci card, the OS is freshly installed and it was that way from the beginning, the problem is that the speed isn't constant. It has maximum speed sometimes but drops to several bytes/s constantly
<Billenium>  I dont think i can install GNOME though without the other keys
<RoadHazard> !wifi | DaemonLee
<ubotu> DaemonLee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RoadHazard> DaemonLee: check that out
<DaemonLee> I'm reading.
<Jupp> Khajavi, do you want to do it for everybody or just for a specific user?
<RoadHazard> k
<frojnd> hello there, I try to make a username that have read write access to sql and I get this error: sudo mysql --user=test --password=123
<frojnd> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<frojnd> hpw can I fix this?
<Billenium> frojnd: this may be a #mysql question
<bazhang> ^A^kira: what about sudo apt-get remove instead of dpkg-divert
<RoadHazard> frojnd: first you'll need to enter mysql as root then CREATE USER foo
<Billenium> bazhang: any ideas?
<DIL_> mysqld start
<DaemonLee> One minute.
<DRebellion> Billenium, if we can get openssh-server installed then you can at least have a terminal with all characters...
<RoadHazard> Billenium: I got the mysql question I think
<^A^kira> bazhang exactly what i do./
<bazhang> Billenium: use aptitude
<arun_ks> hi
<Billenium> how?
<arun_ks> how
<RoadHazard> Billenium: type aptitude enter
<bazhang> sudo aptitude install etc Billenium
<Billenium> sudo aptitude install GNOME?
<Econael> bazhang, it's a HAMA pci card, the OS is freshly installed and it was that way from the beginning, the problem is that the speed isn't constant. It has maximum speed sometimes but drops to several bytes/s constantly
<tritium> Billenium: no, ubuntu-desktop
<Billenium> k
<frojnd> RoadHazard: sudo mysql
<frojnd> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Fujoor> anybody who could help me set up bitlbee on my server? no matter how i try i cant connect to it with irssi
<Billenium> wait
<Billenium> i cant use the - button
<frojnd> RoadHazard: is there anything else that blocks access
<RoadHazard> frojnd: mysql -u root -p
<Fujoor> i think its up and running but i dont know where to go from there, anybody who knows?
<arun_ks> pls help.. how to block outgoing ACK packets from a port..?
<Billenium> so i would not be able to type ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> uh sorry Billenium for gnome desktop that would be tritium's command; for kde would be kubuntu-desktop
<DRebellion> Billenium, just type sudo aptitude
<RoadHazard> frojnd: then enter the password for the root mysql account, if there isnt one, leave blank
<Billenium> kkbrb
<arun_ks> ,
<RoCUnreal> i got this sudo make command working
<arun_ks> ;)
<tritium> RoCUnreal: you don't need to use sudo with make
<bimble> Having searched google... I have a *weird* problem. trying to run HandBrakeCLI  on ubuntu, but when I try to run it, I get a 'No such file or directory' message
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone please recommend a firewall which enables me to control which applications can access the internet from which ones can't? (it must have this feature, I already heard of Firestarter and Guarddog, not those)
<RoCUnreal> tritium, well make comman but
<arun_ks> how to edit iptables in ubuntu..?
<bimble> has anyone got any clue what the heck I might be doing wrong?  (the path is set properly, which shows the correct file location, and I get the same problem even if I run the full path of the app)
<RoCUnreal> tritium, well make comman  i just link it the text file?
<SpookyET> I'm having a hard time finding, but does MPD have a last.fm radio streaming plugin?
<RoadHazard> Nutzebahn: iptables
<archman> guys i need rar password cracker, please help!
<frojnd> RoadHazard: that's weired: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<tritium> RoCUnreal: huh?
<DIL_> mysqld start
<RoCUnreal> tritium, well make command*
<DIL_> mysqld start
<DIL_> mysqld start
<DRebellion> archman, this is not the place
<frojnd> RoadHazard: I've tryed blank but nothing
<bazhang> ^A^kira: how about sudo apt-get remove packagename ? does that not work?
<RoCUnreal> tritium, make the make command link to the text file?
<RoadHazard> frojnd: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<frojnd> RoadHazard: ok..
<archman> DRebellion: where should i post the question?
<arun_ks> oombikko..
<tritium> RoadHazard, frojnd: sudo invoke-rc.d mysqld start
<RoCUnreal> tritium, to the text file that has C++ code writen in it?
<^A^kira> bazhang nein
<DRebellion> archman, this is ubuntu support only. Anywhere but here
<RoadHazard> tritium: or that
<bazhang> Econael: just a sec please
<lirakis> does anyone know what package provides manpages for C standard library functions ?
<tritium> lirakis: manpages-dev
<^A^kira> bazhang i can't remove it not by apt-get nor by dpkg
<bazhang> ^A^kira: how did you install that package?
<lirakis> tritium: thanks
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone please recommend a firewall which enables me to control which applications can access the internet from which ones can't? (it must have this feature, I already heard of Firestarter and Guarddog, and iptables, not those)
<RoadHazard> frojnd:  did it say starting mysql?
<tritium> RoCUnreal: please clarify what you're asking
<RoCUnreal> tritium, im trying to compile a C++ text file
<DaemonLee> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^A^kira> bazhang i used fluxbuntu
<minimec> ^A^kira: Didn't read your question. What exactly is your problem?
<bazhang> Econael: could you tell me the chipset of that card?
<RoCUnreal> tritium, do i got like sudo make C:\text.txt
<tritium> RoCUnreal: you've read the URL from ubotu about build-essential, and installed that?
<frojnd> RoadHazard: yes, but when I try: mysql -u root -p I get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<RoCUnreal> tritium, do i go*
<^A^kira> please help me with that http://paste.org.ru/?zgitng
<Billenium> Whats the GNOME Desktop under in Sudo Aptitude?
<RoCUnreal> tritium, yea i installed the first half of it
<^A^kira> bazhang > cannot apt-get remove fluxbox-default-settings dunno why
<bazhang> ^A^kira: right; and apt does not work in fluxbuntu?
<tritium> RoCUnreal: C: is a DOS notion
<tritium> RoCUnreal: first half?
<bazhang> ^A^kira: did you put sudo in front of that
<RoCUnreal> tritium, 2 lines of text
<AndrewB> ^A^kira: are you using sudo
<RoCUnreal> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RoCUnreal> sudo apt-get install cvs subversion
<RoadHazard> frojnd: then enter it as mysql -u root -p PASSWORD with PASSWORD being the one you gave it on install of mysql
<RoCUnreal> those are what i installed
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, you don't need cvs or subversion
<Econael> bazhang: how can I find out the chipset of the pci wlan card?
<^A^kira> i installed kde now and trying to install some progs but can't cuz apt trying to remove fluxbuntu-*
<Billenium> ahh forget ubuntu/linux... to hard to isntall
<user8877> дарова Народ
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, type: g++ file.cpp -o outputfilename
<tritium> RoCUnreal: unless you created a Makefile for your program, you don't need to use make
<^A^kira> AndrewB yeah
<frojnd> RoadHazard: well when I've installed mysql I haven't entered any password. I've installed it with a package
<^A^kira> user8877 go #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> Econael: for pci type lspci in the terminal; for usb type lsusb; dont paste the whole output but just the chipset like realtek or broadcom here
<RoCUnreal> drebellin, that line of code confuses me lol :(
<RoCUnreal> drebellin, im gonna give it a try but
<RoCUnreal> drebellin, i predict i will fail :(
<user8877> ^A^kira и тут хорошо = )
<Econael> bazhang:  RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<frojnd> RoadHazard: looks like I had. Sry!!
<AndrewB> !ru > user8877 (please see pm)
<minimec> ^A^kira: Did you try the force-options of dpkg (dpkg --force-help)?
<wizo> hey anyone managed to run drqueue in ubuntu 7.10?
<frojnd> RoadHazard: I'm in sql now, how can I set the username that have write read access ?
<RoadHazard> frojnd: ok now that youre in, CREATE USER username;
<bazhang> Econael: you use the cli sometimes? comfortable with it?
<DRebellion> wizo, if you have a problem, best just to ask about it
<^A^kira> minimec no, i'll try
<Econael> I just saw in sysinfo that the cpu is running on 1600mhz instead of 2100, how can I fix this?
<^A^kira> user8877 а зря
<Econael> bazhang: you mean the shell?
<erUSUL> Econael: those cards are supported in ubuntu afaik (althoughti heard problems of link stability with rt61)
<RoadHazard> frojnd: now CREATE DATABASE databasename;
<bazhang> Econael: aye ;]
<erUSUL> Econael: that's cpufreq scaling
<wizo> i use dthe package manager to install the DrQueue, and now i don't quite know where it is being installed to
<Econael> bazhang: arr, it's already long ago, but I think I'll manage
<Econael> erUSL: that old cpu doesn't support speedstepping
<RoadHazard> frojnd: now SELECT PASSWORD('yourpassword');
<bazhang> Econael: what is the encryption on your router?
<erUSUL> Econael: which cpu?
<DaemonLee> RoadHazard, It isn't listed under supported so am I SOL?
<frojnd> RoadHazard: when I type in: username; I get -> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'username' at line 1
<Econael> erUSUL: it's an old CPU, "Athlon XP", it doesn't support speedstepping
<erUSUL> Econael: 2100+ ??
<DIL_> no ;
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, is there something wrong with this code josh@ubuntu:~$ G++ '/home/josh/Thiscode'
<RoCUnreal> bash: G++: command not found
<white_eagle> I love emacs
<Econael> bazhang: wpa shared key tkip
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, lowercase!
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, g++ NOT G++
<RoadHazard> frojnd: CREATE USER username; thats a semicolon
<erUSUL> white_eagle: ssh!! do not say it aloud vim users can be hearing ;P
<Econael> erUSUL: sysinfo says AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+ but it's a 2600+
<tmbg_> g++ not G++
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, ohh i c
<white_eagle> erUSUL: hehe, so?
<white_eagle> :)
<RoCUnreal> Drebellion, /home/josh/Thiscode: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<RoCUnreal> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<erUSUL> Econael: you know that the number is no nominal speed; don't you?
<draeath> Whenever I try to set a 'vga' boot option, I get blank TTYs - no cursor or anything. I've made an equivs package to let me remove usplash without messing up all the metapackages, that did nothing I could see.
<Econael> erUSUL: yes
<wizo> where do i put the path for drqueue_root = line?
<Econael> erUSUL: it should be 2100mhz
<erUSUL> white_eagle: ah you want to start a flamefest...
<draeath> any ideas? It's a laptop, I don't want the console to use 1/2 the screen like normal (I use the console a LOT)
<Econael> erUSUL: it's an old CPU I've head for years in other computers
<RoadHazard> frojnd: did it say something to the order of blah lines changed?
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, 0_o
<donusa_1> Hellllllllllloooooooooo this is Don from USA michigan anyone around?
<erUSUL> Econael: install and run as root x86info
<white_eagle> erUSUL: I'm just kidding
<skillz> DON
<white_eagle> erUSUL: to see the reactions
<skillz> loads of ppl here!
<bazhang> Econael: I have found network-manager to be problematic at times; using the cli bypasses that--here is a complete how to on setting up wireless via cli--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<Billenium> bazhang: which file in aptitude do i have to install?
<DIL_> no one here
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, you sure that's a plain text file?
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, i dont know how to save has a .cpp extension :(
<Econael> bazhang, thank you
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, idk it opens with gedit
<white_eagle> erUSUL: I'm not that exper of computers, nor a newb, but I just cant understand vim
<white_eagle> erUSUL: I find it very hard to use
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, doesn't have to have .cpp extension
<micadeyeye> hey, i get this error in var/log/apache2/error.log "sh: mkfifo: Permission denied". the php script has this code "@system("mkfifo -m 666 ".$config->reply_fifo_path );" how can i fix this? i think my apache doesn't have the permission to run that code. seems i need to do something like chown www-data somewhere??????
<bazhang> Billenium: if you want gnome then ubuntu-desktop; for kde kubuntu-desktop; for xfce xubuntu-desktop
<RoadHazard> Billenium: with your keyboard issue you might try running aptitude by itself and using the pseudogui
<erUSUL> white_eagle: XP yes
<frojnd> 18:19 < RoadHazard> frojnd: did it say something to the order of blah lines changed?
<frojnd> no..
<DIL_> vim =insert to edit
<frojnd> RoadHazard:  just another line..
<Billenium> well i cant find just ubuntu-desktop in any of the drop down menus
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, o
<user8877> в #ubuntu-ru не зайти  что за  ??
<frojnd> RoadHazard: I've set username password and database name... that's it ?
<Pici> !ru | user8877
<ubotu> user8877: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> Econael: if that seems confusing please ask any questions you might have ;]
<DIL_> w=write q=quit wq=write and exit
<white_eagle> erUSUL: emacs is very much more comfortable to use for me than vim
<RoadHazard> frojnd: no, one more statement, when you did SELECT PASSWORD it gave you a 40ish digit number, copy that including the *
<bazhang> user8877: type /j #ubuntu-ru
<Billenium> opps sorry bazhang for disconnecting. but, like i said, i cant find it in the aptitude
<Econael> erUSUL: x86info says  Family: 6 Model: 8 Stepping: 1 CPU Model : Athlon XP (Thoroughbred)[B0]
<gallardo> que te  cagas
<draeath> anyone know what might cause ubuntu (and no others that i've tried (of many)) to give me a blank console when I try 'vga=791'
<erUSUL> white_eagle: yes; specially becouse it comes with a tutorial ;P
<RoadHazard> frojnd: black it in and right click copy
<erUSUL> !es | gallardo
<ubotu> gallardo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, i have such bad luck with linux :(
<_Scooter_> draeath: a video card or monitor that can't handle it
<gallardo> hi sup sup
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, seriously, there must be something wrong with the file. open it with gedit and save it again as something else
<draeath> _Scooter_: debian slackware suse LFS etc all work fine. its not the hardware...
<bazhang> Billenium: can you apt-cache search ubuntu and see if it is in there? you  have a net connection on this box and no x server right?
<white_eagle> erUSUL: meh, yeah, thats one of the reasons
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, ok
<Econael> erUSUL: maybe I should check the bios setting, could have turned the frequency down after a power shortage or hard shutdown
<Billenium> i cannot use the (-) key
<erUSUL> Econael: yep
<RoadHazard> frojnd: now GRANT ALL ON databasename.* TO username IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD 'that 40 digit number with the *';
<micadeyeye> any any any help!!!!
<_Scooter_> draeath: i don't know your setup so it's difficult to say why
<RoCUnreal> /home/josh/Newcode: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<RoCUnreal> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Gpalco> Dear Friends, Is there a way to boot off the Ubuntu LiveCD without stating X ??? I would like to boot without GUI first. Is there a boot parameter or something to do it????
<skillz> micadeyeye what help u want?
<_Scooter_> !ask | micadeyeye
<ubotu> micadeyeye: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<draeath> _Scooter_: I tried removing usplash (had to make an equivs package so ubuntu-desktop didn't throw-up) and also passed 'nosplash' - no change.
<^A^kira> minimec> it doesn't work.... or i doing something wrong
<bazhang> Billenium: sorry aptitude search ubuntu
<draeath> _Scooter_: laptop with an ati radeon IGP
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, /home/josh/Newcode: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<RoCUnreal> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<palpate> hi
<micadeyeye> skillz: hey, i get this error in var/log/apache2/error.log "sh: mkfifo: Permission denied". the php script has this code "@system("mkfifo -m 666 ".$config->reply_fifo_path );" how can i fix this? i think my apache doesn't have the permission to run that code. seems i need to do something like chown www-data somewhere??????
<draeath> _Scooter_: ali chipset, if that helps at all
<Billenium> k
<Billenium> hold on
<frojnd> RoadHazard: I typed like this: SELECT PASSWORD mypassword
<Billenium> i have to (find a way) to get out of aptitude
<_Scooter_> draeath: oh, ati.... yeeeeah.... hrm..
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, you wrote this file yourself?
<draeath> _Scooter_: yea... i agree with you on that one :)
<palpate> please i need help with ps3 ubuntu
<_Scooter_> :)
<skillz> micadeyeye: sorry apache isnt my strongest.. ask someone else on this channel
<LjL> palpate: try #ubuntu-ps3
<RoadHazard> frojnd: nope, its SELECT PASSWORD('mypassword');
<palpate> LjL : ty
<richard> if i want to add .Xmodmap at startup, how do i do that?
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, i used Gedit
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, and created a hello world program
<Gpalco> Is there a way to boot off the Ubuntu LiveCD without stating X ??? I would like to boot without GUI first. Is there a boot parameter or something for it???
<_Scooter_> draeath: is it listed anywhere on www.linux-laptop.net ?
<micadeyeye> i think i need to do something like chmod but don't where
<white_eagle> bye guys
<wizo> can soemone help me out with my configuratoin of drqueue?
<bazhang> Gpalco: why not just go for the 9MB minimal iso? then you have almost nothing but x ;]
<draeath> _Scooter_: don't know. I think its something with the kernel config, no kernels I've built (and no other distros Ive tried) have had this issue. Also, ubuntu is the only one I've seen with mangled color pallettes on the consoles also
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, dangit still doesn't work
<minimec> ^A^kira: one moment please... (phone call)
<draeath> _Scooter_: any ideas on where I should look at
<RoadHazard> frojnd: did that give you a 40 digit # with a * at the beginning?
<bazhang> err nothing not even x Gpalco
<Billenium> well there most be a way to reset the keyboard layout... IS there?
<erUSUL> wizo: you'd better asking on a drqueue specific channel or looking for a how to on google. That software is pretty exotic
<_Scooter_> draeath: weird - just follow the white rabbit on that site.  have you tried all fiesty/gutsy/hardy?
<richard> how do i add my usb, for other users? it doesn't showup for them?
<frojnd> RoadHazard: than I have problem even with creating a usre: CREATE USER joze; I get an error: ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'CREATE USER joze' at line 2
<palpate> evry1 is idling on ubuntu-ps3
<frojnd> RoadHazard: But if I type CREATE USER joze    it goes to the next line
<draeath> _Scooter_: this is new to 7.10 (not sure what name) - all previous were fine
<bazhang> Gpalco: there is also the alternate cd that is text based (ncurses)
<RoadHazard> ok put a ; on the next line and hit enter
<Billenium> hmm no one knows...
<draeath> _Scooter_: linux-generic if that helps (amd64 at home)
<Gpalco> bazhang, that wasn't 100% serious, was it ??? =)
<_Scooter_> draeath: 7.10 is gutsy gibbon, and 8.04 is hardy herring (the new beta)
<frojnd> RoadHazard: that's better :=)
<Gpalco> bazhang, my graphics card is not supported out of the box
<_Scooter_> draeath: i'd give 8.04 a shot and see what happens
<Gpalco> bazhang, and I need to install a driver before starting x
<bazhang> Gpalco: depends on how light you want your system; some like the install only what you need effect--the alternate cd is nice for the graphically challenged live cd cards
<RoadHazard> frojnd: ok what have you gotten accomplished so far?
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, i just used a compiler with wine to create a .cp file
<Digi_> how do I* get gproftpd to work in ubuntu
<palpate> anyone who know about ubuntu on a ps3, i just want to know if ther's a way to run emulator for snes genesis mame or the game Mugen on a ps3 running ubuntu ?
<Billenium> bazang: there are a lot of things that start with ubuntu; and all i could see was xubuntu, and even knowing where is was did not help me at all...
<Gpalco> bazhang, I like the Live
<frojnd> RoadHazard:  user, databasename and password.. I have that code incuding *...
<wizo> erUSUL: yea i know, i think it'll be better if i compiled from source, i have no idea to what the package manager did
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, the g++ created a file called a.out
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, and i dont know how to open this file
<Gpalco> bazhang, I only cannot boot off it and the driver is not there
<MasterShrak> palpate search the repositories for emulators
<bazhang> Gpalco: well try adding acpi=off to the boot parameters
<RoadHazard> frojnd: ok GRANT ALL ON databasename.* TO username IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD '*THAT40DIGITNUMBER';
<_Scooter_> palpate: i'm pretty sure there is - your best bet is to try it out and provide much patience to #ubuntu-ps3
<erUSUL> wizo: you can see easily where the files went... «dpkg -L packagename» list the installed files
<draeath> _Scooter_: Don't know... I can try it. Oh! Debian Sid works too... that's what makes me think it might be an ubuntu-specific patch or something? (i remember them breaking AT keyboards completely to 'optimize' USB keyboards at boot)
<Gpalco> bazhang, what is it going to do?
<draeath> _Scooter_: thanks for the assist though
<erUSUL> wizo: configuration is usually on /etc/
<Gpalco> bazhang, any other effects of that parameter?
<RoCUnreal> i give up
<_Scooter_> draeath: yeah, ubuntu is geared more toward newer equipment, so that doesn't surprise me too much.  yw and good luck
<wizo> erUSUL: hmm, maybe i'll give it ago later, i just uninstalled it. I'm trying to follow the documents in the site, and it's kinda messy
<bazhang> Billenium: sorry I missed your comment; tab completion (first three letters or so then tab key gives correct spelling) sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<RoCUnreal> <--- left with no choice but to boot into windows and do his c++ programming there... =(
<RoadHazard> frojnd: that work?
<Gpalco> bazhang, I greatly enjoyed your replys =)
<bazhang> Gpalco: well you can reset it once you have the good drivers; nothing to worry about short term
<Brandon_> okay maybe I'm thinking of this totally wrong. If you guys had to execute a command on another ubuntu server like in PHP to retrieve some data how would you handle that. I've tried to using ssh keys but they seem to be session specific or something and won't allow me to just execute a command like, "ssh foo@example.com lpstats -o" I figure it's asking for the passphrase and I don't want to put a random passphrase in the php file. Any ideas?
<RoCUnreal> why is it so hard to compile a C++ ( hello world program in ubuntu )
<_Scooter_> Brandon_: have you tried shared ssh keys?
<Gpalco> bazhang, know I can do apt-get install, than run: startx . How do I turn acpi on ??? Will I need to?
<Digi_> - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'led-desktop' error: No address associated with hostname  < this is what i get in the terminal after i try to activate the proftpd
<Brandon_> _Scooter_, never heard of them. One moment
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, ./a.out
<frojnd> RoadHazard: I did it like this  GRANT ALL ON muzika.* TO joze IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD '*01440B0.....' and than ; and says: query ok, 0 rows affected...
<kitche> RoCUnreal: umm it's not
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, its dead easy
<RoCUnreal> ^^
<kitche> !b-e > RoCUnreal
<_Scooter_> Brandon_: basically it allows passwordless connections securely
<RoadHazard> frojnd: beautiful, now \q
<bazhang> Gpalco: you can do so once the drivers are installed by removing the boot parameter
<RoCUnreal> b-e?
<frojnd> RoadHazard: I assume now I have to restart mysql ?
<RoadHazard> frojnd: nope
<micadeyeye> Brandon_: can you help with that apache/php question?
<RoadHazard> frojnd: you are ready to use your new database
<skillz> this is completely off toppic, but does anyone know of an electronics channel?
<skillz> for help with analogue circuit designs
<Brandon_> _Scooter_, omg. I am going to kill some of the people in this channel. I asked, "is it possible to securely connect to a trusted server for ssh without a password" and I was told it's not possible. Thanks I found another tutorial. I'm gonna follow it
<Billenium> AHHH
<frojnd> RoadHazard: ok.. I'm doing this so I can complete installation of ampache
<Billenium> I STILL CANT FIDN IT
<DRebellion> skillz, ##electronics
<_Scooter_> Brandon_: there are a lot of noobs here :)
<RoCUnreal> holy cow i did it
<skillz> thanks.
<bazhang> skillz: you can /msg ubotu irc for a link to channel list
<Brandon_> micadeyeye, what question. I haven't been watchign the channel
<frojnd> RoadHazard: so now this is accomplished: A MySQL Server with a username and password that can create/modify databases I now have to do: Your webserver has read access to the /sql/ampache.sql file and the /config/ampache.cfg.php.dist file  Can u help me with this one too ?
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, holy cow i did it man... only thing is that i cheated
<skillz> bazhang how do i msd?
<skillz> *msg?
<nicolah> I've got a friend who's trying to install ubuntu 7.10. he's using the desktop version and told me that after loading the kernel the screen goes back to the first page again (where he chose the run live or install ubuntu)
<micadeyeye> Brandon_:  i get this error in var/log/apache2/error.log "sh: mkfifo: Permission denied". the php script has this code "@system("mkfifo -m 666 ".$config->reply_fifo_path );" how can i fix this? i think my apache doesn't have the permission to run that code. seems i need to do something like chown www-data somewhere??????
<DIL_> richard: did you get uoy answer
<skillz> ##electronics
<bazhang> skillz: just type /msg ubotu keyword and get in a private convo with the bot ;]
<Billenium> is there anything i can install on ubuntu to help me that doesnt need the dash key?
<RoCUnreal> DRebellion, i used this dev C++ program Win32 ^^ using wine then saved has .cp and then put that file into my linux folder then did the g++ thing and popped the output file into my command line
<RoCUnreal> then it said Hello world XD
<RoadHazard> frojnd: you'll need to chown those directories to www-data
<frojnd> RoadHazard: I have ampache conf in /etc/ampache/ampache.conf
<MasterShrak> ampache? you mean apache right?
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, you are crazy. Just use a normal plain text editor (like gedit), save the file with any name, and run g++ file -o outputfile
<DIL_> Billenium: find something with the dash in it copy and paste it as needed
<micadeyeye> Brandon_: got an idea
<frojnd> RoadHazard: http://pastebin.ca/942621 this is the output of ampache.conf
<erUSUL> RoCUnreal: or install one of the dozen ides out there like Anjuta
<DerDracle> For what reasons might a USB2.0 HD be detected as a USB1.1 device in Gutsy?
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | RoCUnreal
<ubotu> rocunreal: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.2.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1782 kB, installed size 4324 kB
<Brandon_> micadeyeye, I have no idea. try locating mkfifo. hmm maybe php isn't running as root. Look at /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and look at the permissions maybe I'm not sure I don't use ubuntu much.
<bazhang> Billenium: yea great idea DIL_! just copy and paste this: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<RoadHazard> frojnd: I am sorry I have never worked with that software
<_Scooter_> DerDracle: if it's plugged into a 1.1 port or it's using a 1.1 cable
<RoCUnreal> Its Alight Guys i got it working with gedit :)
<RoCUnreal> XD
<DRebellion> erUSUL, RoCUnreal, why the hell would you need anjuta do create hello world?
<Billenium> DIL_: Thats a great idea actually, but i dont have the ability to use the mouse...
<Econael> bazhang: I'm reading the guide and I have to choose a driver for my wlan card, how do I find out which driver it is currently using?
<Econael> bazhang: I'm reading the guide and I have to choose a driver for my wlan card, how do I find out which driver it is currently using?
<Sansjo> anyone wanna earn $10 paypal/moneybookers pm me.
<RoCUnreal> Drebellion, idk but i know how to compile stuff now XD
<DRebellion> Sansjo, do NOT advertise in here
<Sansjo> aha
<erUSUL> DRebellion: i thought it was a more serious c++ work. just jumped into te conversation
<Sansjo> Adertise?
<Sansjo> just a question ffs.
<DIL_> ctrl c =copy ctrl v=paste no?
<RoCUnreal> Drebellion, now ima  use some if statements and junk
<RoadHazard> frojnd: try this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428109
<bazhang> Sansjo: this is #ubuntu; not #ubuntu-paypal thanks
<dryrot> is using Ubuntu Gutsy Server for serving xen environments, or should i stick with Debian etch ?
<Gpalc1> bazhang, missed your last reply to (19:34:07) Gpalco: bazhang, will I need to reboot to remove the parameter, or I will be able to do it during the same boot session ???
<frojnd> RoadHazard: ok.. thanx for your help. But I don't know what mean with that statement: Your webserver has read access to the /sql/ampache.sql file and the /config/ampache.cfg.php.dist file  I mean I have this ampache.cfg.php  But I don't know how to save it in /sql/...
<Billenium> DIL_: but how do i select it?
<dryrot> i mean 'is it a good idea'
<_Scooter_> dryrot: either will get the job done just fine
<Billenium> i mean highlight it
<^A^kira> сannot apt-get remove fluxbox-default-settings dunno why
<bazhang> Gpalc1: sure remove it once you have the correct drivers in
<DIL_> Billenium: shift right arrow key?
<erUSUL> dryrot: i do not think you will find revelant differences between the two
<Billenium> let me try
<RoadHazard> frojnd: is it supposed to have read access to it, or not?
<maxaki> I've got some problems with wine, I'm noob, Question: I have installed wine, And I want to install Steaminstall.exe, when I open it with wine it says: C:\windows\temp\GLC8293.tmp Path not found... What's wrong?
<_Scooter_> maxaki: have you run wine-setup?
<jimmygoon> Does anyone have a decent repo with the latest versions of compiz + all the plugins, etc
<maxaki> _Scooter_, hmm... how?
<_Scooter_> maxaki: open a terminal window and type wine-setup
<Billenium> DLI_: that doesnt work :\
<Cew27> hi all i need help desperately i cant update it says my software index is broken and when i run the recomended command it takes me to a java setup thing in term
<RoadHazard> jimmygoon: gutsy has all the compiz goodies
<jimmygoon> RoadHazard, yeah but its oooold
<DIL_> Billenium: i tried
<maxaki> _Scooter_: bash: wine-setup command not found
<frojnd> RoadHazard: yes it should have.. but funny thing is I don't have /sql/ directory.. :S
<MasterShrak> Cew27: sudo apt-get update         then try again?
<frojnd> RoadHazard: or I don't know where it is located..
<_Scooter_> maxaki: sec, i might've misspelled...
<RoadHazard> frojnd: just guessing but maybe /usr/ampache/www/sql?
<Billenium> DLI_: i dont have a desktop interface, and i cant find it in aptitude... i dont know what to do....
<RoadHazard> frojnd: or /usr/share/ampache/www/sql
<MasterShrak> _Scooter_ maxaki, its winecfg        iirc
<DRebellion> Billenium, install openssh-server from aptitude
<Billenium> Where is openssh-server?
<Billenium> hehe...
<Billenium> Like what is it under?
<RoadHazard> billenium: type aptitude by itself then navigate around in there and find ubuntu-desktop
<_Scooter_> maxaki: yeah, he's right - winecfg
<erUSUL> !software > Billenium
<_Scooter_> MasterShrak: :)
<maxaki> MasterShrak; The specified Winodws directory L"C:\\Windows" is not accesible..
<Cew27> MasterShrak: i love you
<Billenium> RoadHazard: i tried, and i had no luck in finding it
<Billenium> theres sooo many folders and files and things
<MasterShrak> Cew27 :)
<bazhang> erUSUL: he has no dash key and wants to install ubuntu-desktop; any ideas
<frojnd> RoadHazard: great, it's in  /usr/share/ampache/www/sql
<DRebellion> Billenium, under 'net'
<RoadHazard> Billenium: did you aptitude update
<DIL_> no desktop? startx maybe?
<Pici> bazhang: copy and paste?
<DIL_> Billenium: no desktop? startx maybe?
<Pici> bazhang: tab complete?
<erUSUL> bazhang: tab completion ??
<RoadHazard> frojnd: ok now does ampache WANT your webserver to have write access to that or not?
<frojnd> RoadHazard: It has to had this access rights.. if it wan'ts I don't know..
<erUSUL> bazhang: at least in ksh you will be able to type «sudo apt-get install ubuntu» hit tab and select from a list of packages
<minimec> ^A^kira: Sorry... Try sudo dpkg remove --force-all fluxbox-default-settings
<bazhang> Pici: erUSUL he cant seem to get ( Billenium ) copy and paste working
<RoadHazard> frojnd: here, read this http://www.ninjasown.com/wordpress/?p=6
<erUSUL> bazhang: not even with select + middle click ?
<Billenium> okay i updated it...
<frojnd> RoadHazard: ok.. how can I delete databasename ?
<Billenium> but i dont know which catagory it will be under
<_Scooter_> erUSUL: the same thing works in bash as long as completion is turned on in .bashrc
<Billenium> and then there are more categories inside those categories
<Billenium> and so on
<frojnd> RoadHazard: looks like ampache needs to create databasename itselgf It only needs uername,,
<lunaphyte_> how do i add a disk back into an raid array it's supposed to be part of?
<bazhang> Billenium: you tried erUSUL's suggestion? select and middle click for the copy paste?
<^A^kira> minimec dpkg: need an action option
<DRebellion> Billenium, under the 'net' category install openssh-server then you can ssh to your computer from another and get a fully working shell
<erUSUL> _Scooter_: i just trried and yes it presents you with the list of posible completions but yopu can not navigate that list and choose an option like in ksh
<Billenium> well i cant copy and paste
<maxaki> Can someone help me with Wine in private?
<DIL_> lunaphyte_: what type of raid?
<Billenium> since i dont have a desktop enviroment
<_Scooter_> erUSUL: hrmm... imma check that out now :)
<minimec> ^A^kira: Sorry... Try sudo dpkg -r --force-all fluxbox-default-settings
<Billenium> i dont even have anything to copy
<erUSUL> bazhang: and aptitude curses gui ?? / to search
<^A^kira> minimec dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove fluxbox-default-settings which isn't installed.
<^A^kira> minimec something wierd
<Billenium> ugh...
<DRebellion> erUSUL, bazhang, apparently only alphanumeric works (A-Z, a-z, 0-9)
<lunaphyte_> DIL_: raid1 : http://rafb.net/p/WMy3Q659.html  - for some reason disk sde was left out, even though the disk shows in /dev/
<bazhang> Billenium: what about sudo aptitude curses gui ? from erUSUL (thanks!) suggestion
<Billenium> ill try
<minimec> ^A^kira: oups...?
<^A^kira> ?
<zoomboot8> Billenium: you CAN copy and paste with the mouse in text mode. just type "sudo apt-get install gpm" ... gpm is a CLI mouse thing
<RoadHazard> cd /etc/environment
<RoadHazard> oops
<MasamuneXGP> Total newbie here, I'm trying to set up jumbo frames on a gigabit network and failing horribly.  "ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000" gives "Invalid argument."  Help?
<^A^kira> minimec ?
<nacer> hi
<nacer> there is a channel for discuss about hardy ?
<minimec> ^A^kira: WHat does synaptic say about that package. IS it really installed?
<kitche> nacer: #ubuntu+1
<lunaphyte_> DIL_: ah, found it - mdadm /dev/md0 -a /dev/sde1
<Billenium> i did 'sudo aptitude curses gui' and it just gave me a list of stuff like -i isntall
<gretti1> hello all, could some one help me with setting up wireless internet please?
<steph_> Did someone knows how to change the default background when I wanted to add a new user. ( I would like to use the same for everybody)
<^A^kira> minimec i'll check
<kitche> steph_: look at /etc/skel maybe
<steph_> It looks like it use a generic desktop
<DRebellion> Billenium, you don't need to install curses gui!
<DIL_> lunaphyte_: glad to help :-)
<erUSUL> Billenium: run «sudo aptitude» then hit «/» to search enter «ubuntu desktop» on search box hit enter. Mark ubuntu-desktop for installing hittin +
<LollinopiL> can i program in C++ with Ubuntu ?
<steph_> kitche: it's empty?
<LollinopiL> what must i use ?
<minimec> ^A^kira: here I am...
<bazhang> erUSUL: nice call
<steph_> kitche: sorry: hidden files
<zoomboot8> LollinopiL: the packages "g++" and "build-essential"
<DRebellion> LollinopiL, g++ and your favourite text editor
<zoomboot8> LollinopiL: the compiler is g++
<gretti1> or could some people look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724144 please?
<lunaphyte_> DIL_: ;)
<LollinopiL> uh okz
<maxaki> Can someone help me with Wine in private?
<erUSUL> bazhang: :)
<Radit> join #vbox
<tholme> hey, im having some problems with upgrading and installing new apps. There is an error that pops up about some demand problems conecerned with openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-common python-uno + some other ones
<Billenium>  ( / does not work
<Billenium> remember, only alphanumerical
<wizo> gah this is confusing
<bazhang> maxaki: what is the question please? best to do it in channel
<RoCUnreal> C++    ( i use int 1; to create a information holder but how do i display what the 1 actually holds ?
<Billenium> so i cannot search i 'aptitude'
<RoCUnreal> because the user inputs what number he wants to store in 1
<erUSUL> Billenium: hit F10 and use the menus to search
<Billenium> k
<kitche> RoCUnreal: if your asking that question then you sort of need ot learn C++
<maxaki> bazhang, I can't open Steaminstall.exe it says: Could not intialize installation. C:\windows\temp/GLC8041.tmp Path not found.
<bazhang> maxaki: did you wineconfig first?
<RoCUnreal> kitche, this complier aint working...
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, printf("%d", 1);  //if i remember correctly
<RoCUnreal> kitche, it only works with ccount statements
<kitche> RoCUnreal: but cout << mystring
<RoCUnreal> kitche, it only works with cout*
<Billenium> okay im in search
<age6racer> hi all, how do I start a single application in an X session with no window manager?
<RichW> I am using gutsy, I need a way to download hardy packages with apt-get to get the latest version and I don't want to upgrade to hardy. Downloading the deb manually in not practical.
<Billenium> what do i search
<kitche> DRebellion: umm that's C
<tritium> RoCUnreal: the C++ tutorial is offtopic
<erUSUL> Billenium: ubuntu desktop
<erUSUL> !who | Billenium
<ubotu> Billenium: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<micadeyeye> hey, my apache can't write in /tmp. why????
<RoCUnreal> Its not a tutorial im just saying this program aint working
<kitche> RoCUnreal: well coun is how you output information :)
<micadeyeye> using ubuntu os
<kitche> cout*
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, you should learn c before delving into c++ (c is much more widespread)
<RoCUnreal> kitche, i know but i can go like int 1, 2, 3, 4;
<RoCUnreal> kitche, it gives me errors
<jimmygoon> DRebellion, I disagree with that statement 100%
<tritium> RoCUnreal: then quit talking offtopic
<micadeyeye> hey,am using feisty, my apache can't write in /tmp. why????
<wizo> hey so let's say i used the package manager and marked something and clicked apply
<DRebellion> jimmygoon, fair enough but lets not turn #ubuntu into a battleground, ey ;)
<wizo> hwo do i make sure it's installed?
<bazhang> !ot
<jimmygoon> DRebellion, not today ;)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maxaki> bazhang what u mean with wineconfig first?
<micadeyeye> micadeyeye@asmicom:/etc/init.d$ ls -dl /tmp/
<micadeyeye> drwxrwxrwt 13 root root 4096 2008-03-14 19:38 /tmp/
<RoCUnreal> Drebellion, i know some C++ and i know enough to know that this thing aint working for me
<MasamuneXGP> I'm trying to set up jumbo frames on a gigabit network and failing horribly.  "ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000" gives "Invalid argument."  Help appreciated!
<bazhang> maxaki: you need to run that command first when using wine
<bod_> how can i make /dev/hda1   automount?
<DRebellion> RoCUnreal, i can assure you there is nothing wrong with g++
<maxaki> bazhang, I'm only rightclicking and "run with wine"
<theblogg1> can someone help me please
<theblogg1> ?
<DIL_> wizo: how about running the app
<theblogg1> with this
<theblogg1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724213
<theblogg1> ?
<FloodBot3> theblogg1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RoCUnreal> Drebellion, but everytime i try an create a program where it asks the user to input their age then i have the computer try an output the age it gives me 30lines of errors
<wizo> DIL_: it's nto properly configured yet, so i wanna see where it is installed to
<wizo> before trying to configure it
<bazhang> maxaki: you really should check out #winehq they can sort you in no time
<tritium> RoCUnreal: offtopic warning #2
<bod_> RoCUnreal, what language?
<jimmygoon>  Ubuntu is killing me; either I have it shutdown when the battery dies (which is acutally 15 minutes before the battery actually runs out, or I let it literally die and then I have to set through a 15 minute disk check). What should I do?
<RoCUnreal> nevermind,
<RoCUnreal> tritium, sorry wont happen again
<zoomboot8> age6racer: what program, for example?
<tritium> RoCUnreal: thanks
<age6racer> firefox
<RichW>  I am using gutsy, I need a way to download hardy packages with apt-get to get the latest version and I don't want to upgrade to hardy. Downloading the deb manually in not practical.
<RichW> is*
<erUSUL> Billenium: any luck ?
<DIL_> wizo: locate "app name"
<marx2k> d/quit
<V> RichW:  what are you looking to do specifically ?
<RichW> I want to upgrade spe
<RoadHazard> Billenium: got your install cd handy?
<erUSUL> RichW: mixing repos is unsupported and dangerous
<RichW> it has hardy dependecies
<V> RichW:  are those dependancies supported in 710 ?
<jimcooncat> RichW backports, or if not in there, use prevu
<age6racer> zoomboot8: Firefox
<erUSUL> RichW: if you want new versions of some packages try backports
<RichW> okay
<erUSUL> !backports | RichW
<ubotu> RichW: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<^A^kira> minimec synaptic marked for full removal but E: fluxbuntu-default-settings: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<RichW> il check backports
<V> you can turn on backports ... but no idea if that package is there
<LollinopiL> guys when i open the browser i see this message
<RoadHazard> tritium: is there a way to run the installer from bash to change the keyboard layout?
<LollinopiL> http://www.bernardotti.it/libri.html wants to load an applet.
<LollinopiL> GNU Classpath's security implementation is not complete.
<LollinopiL> HOSTILE APPLETS WILL STEAL AND/OR DESTROY YOUR DATA!
<FloodBot3> LollinopiL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LollinopiL> sorry
<wizo> DIL_: why do i have it in /var/lib/drqueue/bin/drqman and in /usr/bin/drqman, what's the difference?
<tritium> RoadHazard: one minute, please
<kitche> LollinopiL: so don't use GNU classpaths then :)
<LollinopiL> what does it mean ?
<erUSUL> wizo: maybe the later is just a link to the former
<v3ctor> wizo: /usr/bin/drqman may be a sym link to /var/lib/drqueue/bin/drqman
<LollinopiL> so how can i install it ?
<wizo> ah i see..
<LollinopiL> are them safe ?
<erUSUL> !java | LollinopiL
<ubotu> LollinopiL: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<gretti1> my wireless card can see my router but can't connect. anyone have any ideas?
<minimec> ^A^kira: It looks that there is a bug in the fluxbox-default-settings.deb
<DIL_> wizo: system and user access
<zoomboot8> age6racer: hmm, ive done it before, i'm just trying something ok?
<age6racer> ok, thanks
<tritium> RoadHazard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<RoadHazard> tritium: will that help with billenium's plight?
<^A^kira> minimec what could i do to remove it? i can not install neither remove anything else becouse of it
<minimec> ^A^kira: May you should post that bug to the fluxbuntu crew a search the internet for it.
<RoCUnreal> tritium, when i run code found on a site it works so i guess your right, it was my fault and off topic due to my lack of C++ know how.
<RichW> Is it hard to get a application backported?
<kitche> RichW: umm ask for it or wait for it to be backported but what app is it?
<^A^kira> minimec ok, tnx
<minimec> ^A^kira: Does aptitude give you the same error?
<RichW> spe
<RichW> python editor
<tritium> RoadHazard: I'm not following that.  I was just answering your question.
<kitche> RichW: hmm that ost likely will not be backported
<RoadHazard> tritium: ahh
<tritium> RoCUnreal: no problem :)
<RoCUnreal> the compiler works perfect thanks for the help guys, i have another question im not sure if this is the correct channel to ask it in i need to open a    .msi   file how would i go by doing that?
<LollinopiL> is it possible that some suspect programs disabled java ? ? ? ?
<wizo> onemore question, is there a command to refresh teh terminal so that when i change an enviroment variable i dont have to close and reopen another terminal
<V> RichW:  I also doubt you will be seeing that in a backport.
<richard> DIL_: no i did not
<^A^kira> minimec yes
<Brandon_> _Scooter_, maybe you know this. When I try to use ssh from one of my servers to another I get this warning possible DNS spoofing thing and "Add correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message. Offending key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:5" do you know what key I need to add? Or to get it to add the key?
<richard> if i want to add .Xmodmap at startup, how do i do that?
<titusg> when I try to use ogg123 I get "can't create mcop directory" -- how do I fix this?
<v3ctor> RichW: is there a specific version of it you want?
<minimec> ^A^kira: I also had some similar problems with some .debs all the years... Let me think a moment.
<RoCUnreal> I need to run a .msi file how should i go by doing that?
<DIL_> richard: i saw a ? relative to adding a device so users could access
<V> RoCUnreal:  what are you trying to do ?
<RoCUnreal> v, im trying to run a .msi file
<richard> DIL_: asked two question :)... my second question was, how to get usb access fo rother users, i get disk to popup as my main user but not others
<V> is there an exe installer option ?
<RoCUnreal> v, msi is the extension its a windows based file, and if i can get to install i can throw away my Windows Drive XD
<DIL_> richard: did you resolve that
<richard> DIL_: no..
<kitche> RoCUnreal: wine might install it msi can be a pain sometimes
<V> Yeah .. i know all about MSI, I just am pretty sure without some manual effort you are going to get Wine to run it
<^u^> RoCUnreal, .msi = microsoft installer - it's windows only
<RichW> v3ctor: spe 0.8.4.c
<RoCUnreal> kiche, ive tried wine but ive had problems
<RoCUnreal> is there a wine channel?
<v3ctor> 0.8.2a is in universe
<tritium> RoCUnreal: unix/linux doesn't rely on file extensions for identifying file types.  It uses "magic numbers".  "man magic" will tell you more.
<RoCUnreal> that would be a  better place t ask this question right?
<Pici> RoCUnreal: the folks in #winehq can help you with msi files, I forget exactly what their syntax is
<bieb> what is the program that you are trying to install via .msi?
<bazhang> #winehq RoCUnreal
<minimec> ^A^kira: First question: Why do you wnated to remove the package. 2nd: If you leave this package installed, can you use synaptic normally?
<SpudDogg> RoCUnreal:  #winehq
<RichW> v3ctor: I know that, the latest version has new features.
<RoCUnreal> alright thanks guys, i hope i wont be using Microsoft OS's if i can get this to work
<DIL_> richard: well edit fstab to see who has access and change accordingly to auto
<^A^kira> minimec synaptik want's to remove this pckg, i don't care `bout it
<V> rocunreal:  i doubt very highly though you will get a .msi to run in wine.  Most of the libs it needs wont be there
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone please recommend a firewall which enables me to control which applications can access the internet from which ones can't? (it must have this feature, I already heard of Firestarter, iptables and Guarddog, not those)
<RoCUnreal> ^^
<gretti1> no one got any idea's about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724144 ? Even a 'no, never gonna happen' will do :(
<richard> DIL_: edit fstab? i've looked at '/etc/groups' and i added same privledges as my mian user had, adn still didnt work
<kitche> V: wine understands msi now very well at least the latest wine :)
<minimec> ^A^kira: OK. When did this happen? Did you remove some fluxbox things?
<zoomboot8> age6racer: darn, I know the command is "xinit" , im just having a  tough time getting it to do firefox ... im still trying though
<^A^kira> minimec yeah... i removed the whole fluxbox
<Scunizi> no.. the closest thing is s.m.a.r.t. short self test
<DIL_> richard: well edit fstab look at device
<V> gretti1:  did you install the WPA supplicant package ?
<gretti1> V yes
<minimec> ^A^kira: For what reason? Would it harm you to reinstall fluxbox again?
<age6racer> ok, thanks so much for the effort
<^A^kira> minimec if i trying to unmark it synaptic want's to install fluxbox back
<titusg> ah, the fix for my problem is mkdir -p $HOME/.kde/socket-$HOSTNAME
<richard> is there a paste tool for ubuntu? ( come from gentoo and used wgetpaste, but dont see it as a package)
<^A^kira> minimec cuz' becouse of slim kde didn't work
<DIL_> richard: ensure rw is enabled
<V> richard:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<SpudDogg> gretti1:  i know it is possible to connect to a WPA network, but i have never done it.  there shouldn't be too many problems with that atheros based card.  get rid of ndiswrapper and check and recheck all your settings
<V> if you mean pastebin
<richard> V: same thing :)
<richard> thanks
<minimec> ^A^kira: ^A^kira Do you want to install another version or another WM like Openbox? - I would reinstall fluxbox (to be able to administrate my system) and file a bug to the fluxbuntu crew.
<richard> DIL_: http://paste.stgraber.org/1555 thats my fstab
<wizo> how can i check my processor speed adn stuff?
<Brandon_> will erasing the known_hosts file for ssh get rid of the "Warning Possible DNS spoofing" thing where the key has changed?
<gretti1> SpudDog do i do ndiswrapper -r wn6201 or remove ndiswrapper completely?
<^A^kira> minimec reinstallin fluxbox now... will try to do with that something
<albech> wizo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<minimec> ^A^kira: Looks like Openbox could be an alternative for you...
<Marbug> hi, I have installed K3b but I can't use mp3 to burn on a disc, I have the same problem with Serpentine, what do I need to install so I can burn music CDs?
<Dukan_> ...
<ganu> is there any software to hide the folders and files?
<SpudDogg> gretti1:  i would completely remove ndiswrapper.  im pretty sure the only reason you would need that is for some broadcom cards, but atheros is VERY well supported in linux
<v3ctor> Brandon_: you could edit it and remove the ine for the host that is getting the message
<wizo> ok.. this is where im confused
<Jack_Sparrow> Marbug, k3b has mp3 addon check in synaptic
<Brandon_> v3ctor, the line isn't even in the file... that's what's odd
<wizo> in vista it says 1.6 on both cores (dual core), but in here it says cpu Mhz is 800
<Marbug> I'll check again Jack_Sparrow
<Xorothal> ganu: put a "." before the filename and it will show as hidden
<v3ctor> Brandon_: rename the file and see if you still get the message
<Brandon_> v3ctor, good point
<gretti1> SpudDogg good to know, ok just gonna get rid, it's on the laptop.
<JasonWoof> how do I install tcpserver?
<wizo> am i right to presume that each core is 800 and 2 cores make it 1.6GHz or is it 1.6GHz for each core?
<Marbug> thx Jack_Sparrow  I saw over it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jeruvy> wizo: each core
<Brandon_> v3ctor, fixed the problem. Hmm must have been the rsa key. meh
<wizo> Jeruvy: each core is 1.6 or 800mhz?
<Xorothal> wizo: each is 1.6
<Jeruvy> wizo: each core is what it's rated
<LollinopiL> is icedtea necessary for java's installation ?
<wizo> Xorothal, Jeruvy, i get this line "cpu MHz         : 800.000" but i thought each core was meant to be 1.6GHz, or could cpuinfo be misreading something
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with a ubuntu issue?
<Jeruvy> wizo you could be referring to the FSB speed
<Threepwood> quick question, if i buy an uber laptop with the quad core and the dual GForce graphics cards, will ubuntu take advantage or would it be better to get a cheaper laptop with just the dual core and single GPU?
<Scunizi> !ask | JDogHerman
<ubotu> JDogHerman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wizo> Jeruvy: so the variable "cpu MHz" could be the FBS?
<LollinopiL> is icedtea necessary for java's installation ?
<zoomboot8> age6racer: are you in text mode right now?
<Jeruvy> wizo: I have no idea what your looking at.  have you checked the BIOS to make sure it's reporting what you're supposed to have?
<zoomboot8> Threepwood: OMG are you that bastard estvir from digg?
<JDogHerman> !ask What can casue the issue with not being able to ping interal address but still able to ping outside?
<blag> should I update eclipse from eclipse.org?
<Threepwood> can't say i am, i just want to make sure the hardware of my next pc works great with ubuntu
<Xorothal> wizo: evil gnomes have stolen your processor and replaced it with one half the speed
<Xorothal> they're called dell
<wizo> Jeruvy: i did a cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Scunizi> JDogHerman, maybe using the wrong address inside for the machine.. or the machine is firewalled
<Jeruvy> wizo: that's not what I asked.
<JDogHerman> things were hunky dory a few days ago
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: maybe incorrect subnet masks
<wizo> Jeruvy: you said you had no idea what i was looking at, so i told you that's what i was looking at =/
<Jeruvy> wizo: lets move forward ;)
<JDogHerman> it looks good
<wizo> yea alright
<JDogHerman> 255.255.255.0
<wizo> i'll check it the next time i reboot then
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: can you clarify what you mean by "internal" addresses?
<Scunizi> JDogHerman, maybe you're on a DHCP server and the machine you're trying to ping has changed IP address's
<wizo> thanks anyway, Jeruvy Xorothal
<bulio> is there a way to prevent Ubutnu from overwriting my /etc/motd upon every kernel update?
<wizo> bed time now
<nickrud> blag: yeah, using the eclipse from eclipse.org works better than the ubuntu repo
<JDogHerman> like my router or fellow computers in the house
<sjaak> Hello, I lost my Grub boot loader so now i cant get on my ubuntu only on my windows anyone know how to repair this // im on the ubuntu live cd now
<bulio> anyone?
<gretti1> SpudDogg if your still there, I removed ndiswrapper now should i try to connect using network or should i edit  /etc/network/interfaces
<Scunizi> JDogHerman, use our nicks so we can "see" when you're talking to us.
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: and all the computers are connected to the same router?  so are on the same IP subnet?
<noodlesgc> is it possible to actively redirect all traffic from eth1 to lo?
<niketas> Hi all! Who knows, how to disable groups dividing in Pidgin?
<mrpockets> I need something that'll let me easily put music onto my ipod
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: all the subnet masks are 255.255.255.0
<blag> nickrud: thanks, brah
<noodlesgc> mrpockets try gtkpod
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: that is good to know.. but mysubnet mask is 255.255.255.0.  that doesnt mean I am on your same IP subnet
<mrpockets> ah thats it
<Jupp> sjaak, you need to find the "grub" executable on you linux partition
<mrpockets> thyanks
<sjaak> Jupp, do you know where i can find it?
<Jupp> sjaak, let me know when you do and I can walk you through the rest
<zoomboot8> age6racer: are you in text mode, or already in the grpahical interface when you want to do it?
<bthornton> As of 7.10, does Ubuntu run the same kernel for the 32-bit distros as the x86_64/AMD64 distros?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: the router is 192.168.1.1, the ubuntu-box is 192.168.1.10 and the other computer is 192.168.1.104
<sjaak> Jupp, found the grubb map in my boot directory
<Threepwood> I want this one.  http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=29175  Any ideas?
<komodo> wow, is unbuntu-gnome dumbed down?
<genii> bthornton: 2.6.22-14 yes
<Jupp> sjaak, your live cd will have access to your linux parition so the grub executable will be (wherever you live cd mounted your partition)/usr/sbin/grub
<psycose> i'm getting so much trouble to prompt the user some info in a Makefile using read any tips ? thanks
<burnerx> is there a blueprint software under ubuntu??
<sjaak> Jupp, is it on the live cd or in the partition of my installed ubuntu?
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: and are you trying to connect to them by IP address or by name?  (sorry for simple questions but we shoudl start somewhere)
<Jupp> sjaak, in your partition
<bthornton> hmm... I have 4GB of RAM in my Pentium D system but Linux is only seeing 3.2GB of it. Is that a limitation of my OS or a limitation of my hardware?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: i type... justin@blackbox:~$ ping 192.168.1.1
<JDogHerman> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<JDogHerman> From 192.168.1.10 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<sjaak> Jupp, ok found it
<Jack_Sparrow> bthornton, that is well documented on the web..
<skarface> bthornton: is some of it set aside for graphics?
<^u^> bthornton, it is a limitation of all 32bit oss
<Jupp> sjaak, run it and you'll get a prompt
<Jupp> sjaak, remember to run it as sudo
<bthornton> skarface: I'm not sure--but when I only had 2GB, none was set aside because the OS saw the full 2GB.
<Jack_Sparrow> bthornton, From what I understand if you want all 4 meg available to programs you can install the server kernel but it usually inst an issue
<sjaak> Jupp, ok 3secs
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman:can you connect to the router on a different protocol?  do you use a web browser or telnet to view/modify the configuration?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: nope
<LollinopiL> guys i've installed ( reinstalled ) java and i always se this message in the browser http://www.bernardotti.it/libri.html wants to load an applet.
<LollinopiL> GNU Classpath's security implementation is not complete.
<LollinopiL> HOSTILE APPLETS WILL STEAL AND/OR DESTROY YOUR DATA! .... i don't know what to do
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: in other words, is it just ping, or other traffic as well
<psycose> i got a problem using shell read command in a Makefile as explain here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59608/ any tips ? thanks
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: I am presuming you got your DHCP address from that router though, right?
<LjL> LollinopiL: are you sure it's Sun's Java that you're using?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: I tried connecting to my router and I am unable to do so with any protocol
<Slue_Gniffer> What's a good LiveCD distro?
<LjL> !ot | Slue_Gniffer
<DIL_> richard: you can add your device to fstab so that when it is added added users can access
<ubotu> Slue_Gniffer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LollinopiL> LjL well i've installed it from the ubuntu's how to ...
<Jupp> Slue_Gniffer, for what?
<Slue_Gniffer> Just general use, for when I don't want to deal with Windblows.
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: but i can make a solid connection to the internt (google, and have ssh and vnc going without issues)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jupp, Please dont contiunue     Slue_Gniffer  you are offtpoic..
<LjL> LollinopiL: what does « sudo update-alternatives --display java » say on the first line?
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: and you can connect to IRC as well!
<LollinopiL> LjL java status auto
<LjL> LollinopiL: well, no sorry - second line
<LollinopiL> and i've the last version
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: did did problem jsut start then?  you used to be able to connect to the router?
<LollinopiL> are u sure that the problem's connected with java ?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: yeah recently
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: or does it persist after a reboot?
<LjL> LollinopiL: ...? the error message says so!
<LollinopiL>  il link currently aim to a /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/bin/java
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: Ived tried rebooting and suck
<JDogHerman> such
<LollinopiL> oh ok hehe
<LjL> LollinopiL: then you're not using sun's java
<Scunizi> JDogHerman, try 192.168.0.1
<LollinopiL> uhm arrg
<richard> DIL_: thanks, ill look into it, gtg
<LollinopiL> if i remove it and install the right one ?
<JDogHerman> scunizi: do i want to ping broadcase?
<JDogHerman> scunizi: do i want to ping broadcast?
<LjL> LollinopiL: you're using the open source version, which is not yet complete, and uses parts from the GNU Classpath for things that cannot be released as open-source. if you'd rather use the still closed-source version, « sudo update-alternatives --configure java » and select /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Scunizi> JDogHerman, I may be wrong.. but I thought you were trying to ping your router..  some routers are on 192.168.0.1 and others on 192.168.1.1
<sjaak> Jupp, i can enter the drive on my gui but in the terminal i cant get in there really wierd:S
<micadeyeye> in another sense, how can i make my apache user have access to /tmp/ directory????
<micadeyeye>  how can i make my apache user have access to /tmp/ directory????
<sjaak> Jupp, and i cant execute it from the gui:S
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: can you go to a terminal window and type :   " arp -a"  without the quotes.  and tell me how many entries you get
<JDogHerman> scunizi: mine is 192.168.1.1
<Jupp> sjaak, try mounting it
<v3ctor> micadeyeye: it should be able to access /tmp without your help
<LollinopiL> LjL but do you think that it's necessary?
<sjaak> ok
<LjL> micadeyeye, every user has access to the /tmp directory
<Scunizi> If you have a gui have you tried ping from system/admin/networking tools?
<Jupp> sjaak, eg. sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<LollinopiL> and that message ? ALL DATA DESTROYED .... am i safe ? ?
<JDogHerman> scunizi: 2
<Jupp> sjaak, then you'll have access through your terminal
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: 2
<LjL> LollinopiL: some applets might work better, and also i don't find that message particularly reassuring (of course, it depends which sites you visit, but still)
<sjaak> Jupp, mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<LollinopiL> well ok, in fact ... it looks strange that from a java applic  all data could be destroyed ...
<Jupp> sjaak, it should autodetect the filesystem, are you sure you're mounting the right partition?
<micadeyeye> v3ctor: hey, i get this error in var/log/apache2/error.log "sh: mkfifo: Permission denied".
<JasonWoof> Jupp, sjaak probably have to specify the partition
<LollinopiL> however, i type sudo update-alternatives --configure java  as u said
<micadeyeye> LjL: hey, i get this error in var/log/apache2/error.log "sh: mkfifo: Permission denied".
<JasonWoof>  /dev/sda1 or some such
<Jupp> sjaak, do a sudo fdisk -l and post your results in pastebin
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: there is only one router on the network right?  the other entry is your other computer?  so you have an entry for 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.4
<Jupp> sjaak, JasonWoof is right
<sjaak> Jupp, ok wait
<LjL> micadeyeye: ls -l -d /tmp
<Jupp> sjaak, but try pasting the result anyway
<MrObvious> I was thinking of doing the following: dual booting Vista and Ubuntu and using Truecrypt to encrypt my whole laptop drive. I know it's possible. Any advice? I've seen where it's possible to move the Grub boot loader to another part of the hard drive and it looks fairly easy for me to handle.
<JasonWoof> sjaak: a good guess is the highest numbered file starting with /dev/sda
<sjaak> Jupp, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5694/
<sjaak> Jupp, its on my sda3 the linux
<Jupp> sjaak, sda3 is your swap
<sjaak> Jupp, sorry:P
<Jupp> sjaak, try sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<earthling> if i write /var/cache/apt/archives/*  onto a cd, how can i use it to install those pkgs on a sys reinstall?
<sjaak> i did
<micadeyeye> LjL: drwxrwxrwt 13 root root 4096 2008-03-14 20:36 /tmp
<Varitech> part
<Varitech> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> earthling, copy them back to the hd or look into aptoncd
<sjaak> but it still isnt in the media dir
<Jupp> sjaak, try "sudo /mnt/usr/sbin/grub"
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Scunizi> earthling, you might want to install aptoncd to create a repo on the cd.
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: and a "netstat -rn" shows a destination of 192.168.1.0?
<sjaak> yea
<sjaak> im in it
<Jupp> sjaak, use my name so I know when your typing ;)
<TehSnarf> How would I remove a logical volume from an lvm group? I'm trying to delete the lvm group and "start over" on installing it
<micadeyeye> LjL: is everything alright?
<earthling> Jack_Sparrow, Scunizi: thanks
<sjaak> Jupp, sorry forgot
<LjL> micadeyeye: yes, it is. i don't know why apache wouldn't be able to write to it
<sjaak> Jupp, ok whats next
<Jupp> sjaak, now type "setup (hd0) (hd0,2)"
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: what do you want to know form netstat -rn?
<v3ctor> micadeyeye: did you try asking in #apache ?
<micadeyeye> v3ctor: yes
<micadeyeye> can i use shell_exec in place of system()
<sjaak> Jupp, error: cannot mount selected partition
<xc_legend> hello
<Jupp> sjaak, uhm, try "setup (hd0) (hd0,1)"
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: ?
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: does it show a "destination" for 192.168.1.0 in teh table? with the right interface listed
<sjaak> Jupp, ok it worked
<Jupp> sjaak, uhm, what did it say? can you pastebin the output?
<tholme> !messenger
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: the listing of 192.168.1.0 goes to the interface og eth0 and eth1
<sjaak> Jupp. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695/
<sjaak> Jupp, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695/
<xc_legend> Having some trouble getting wifi working on an eeepc
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: and what interface does the destination 0.0.0.0 have?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: both eth1 and eth0
<Jupp> sjaak, sound really good, try rebooting and please let me know how it goes, I'm very curious now
<sjaak> Jupp, ^^ ok i will
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: are you using 2 interfaces?  for one network?
<clintv> hey all, i got a HDTV related questions =0)
<JDogHerman> only one is used
<RoadHazard> xc_legend: check out the wireless section here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: only one is used
<jcg42> join #windows
<zedster__> anyone running urban terror?
<xc_legend> thanks i did that on my first install ....did not work
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: can you go into netowrk settings then and disable the other interface?  I am presuming eth1 is the extra one but you would know that better than me.  but disable the interface you are not using. I think it is using the wrong interface for local traffic
<Rudin_> I have a text file in a Windows partition, how can I make a link to it in my Ubuntu desktop such that when I double click it, it readily opens instead of asking me if i want to run it or display it?
<clintv> i have a lcd proj (sony) model kdf60wf655 actually... its native 1368x768 and overscans to about 720p(1280x768)  i am having troubles forcing resolutions that i know fit in windows xp with the nvidia drivers
<xc_legend> second fresh install tried script to add wifi madwifi
<xc_legend> seems to have installed but still shows no wifi option on network manager
<clintv> rudin i think ln is the symbolic link command
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: do you know how to do that?  under System -> Administration -> Network
<burning-shorts> click on properties of the non-used interface and uncheck the box to disable it
<ArmedKing> Is it possible to have a Shutdown message apear in gnome if i remote shutdown say "shutdown -h +5 "Shutting down"
<Rudin_> clintv: I'll try that
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: so i should have it on roaming?
<RoadHazard> xc_legend: try the ndiswrapper thing then, madwifi worked on mine
<mitch_> Hey
<LollinopiL> when's the date of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<xc_legend> ok thanks that is the answer i am getting on all the forums
<askand> Anyone managed to get external screen working in a different resolution then the primary screen with an aticard?
<xc_legend> cool thanks for your help
<clintv> i got to say ubuntu wireless is rocking ... i have a linksys WMP54G and xp cant get the driver installed for the life of it
<mitch_> Does anyone have a recomindation for network config tool
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: hmm, I am not sure.. I have another PC with 2 interfaces and I was sure there was a disable box.
<clintv> and it was automatic in ubuntu
<bazhang> mitch_: the terminal
<tucci> I'm on a wireless network and all of a sudden words that I am typing have started to appear on one of the other computers on the network. I'm using Ubuntu, the other computer is on OSX
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: there is nothing connected to that ethernet port, right?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: i dont think so
<LollinopiL> when's the date of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<mitch_> bazhang how would i join my wireless network via the terminal
<xc_legend> for sale now is my three month old eeepc 4g galaxy
<xc_legend> lol
<Deeppact> Jupp, Ok it worked first got error that my partition was not good unmounted it restarted and worked
<xc_legend> ok thanks
<Deeppact> Jupp, So Thank you very very much
<bazhang> mitch_: how is it encrypted?
<clintv> iwconfig is for wireless in terminal
<mitch_> bazhang it is wep
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: if you go to a terminal and type "ifconfig -a" does the IP address show up on eth0 or eth1?
<rama_8086> how to manage mysql connections over multiple clients using php+mysql
<zedster__> I was running a linux game, urban terror, every time after about 10 minutes the window resizes and I can't do anything but ttyl sudo killall it
<zedster__> any ideas?
<Jupp> Deeppact, thank the people at "Linux Format" magazine, they happened to have an article on how to fix grub, I was basically walking you through it ;)
<Deeppact> Jupp, ^^
<Deeppact> Jupp, But im going to eat now so cya and gl
<Jupp> Deeppact, c ya
<zedster__> bazhang: sorry to bug but did you find that article on the wii we talked about?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: eth0
<XXiX> what does a guy have to do around here to get a very light-weight/graphic/standards-compliant browser which is so definitely !(firefox)
<bazhang> mitch_: well that is fairly simple with network manager (the gui tool) I can give a link to a comprehensive cli how to if you want to learn more about networking in cli though
<zedster__> XXiX: try opera
<gretti1> bazhang i'd like to see that
<Freezeil> Hello
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: ok, I am not an expert in the network configurator program (but am an expert in networking)... but if I were you I would experiment with unchecking the roaming box to disable that interface... somehow we need to get eth1 out of your routing table
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 gretti1 mitch_
<bazhang> zedster__: just a second
<gretti1> bazhang ty
<mitch_> thanks i'll try that
<zedster__> bazhang: no prob
<Freezeil> I've just installed Ubuntu (7.10) for the first time. I also have Vista installed (first, mind you), and when I reboot I don't get the option to load Ubuntu instead of Vista... What can I do?
<anna> Good evening, I have a question. I am having trouble with compiz as a window manager, how do I pick metacity in Gnome?
<XXiX> zedster__, no good. i've tried this [ http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/download.php ] on windows.
<clintv> brb going to try kill edid
<anna> I am on Hardy btw
<XXiX> beats both opera and firefox by a mile.
<zedster__> XXiX: either way don't all of them use the same engine?
<XXiX> zedster__, kmeleon does- which is why it surprises me- the performance gains.
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: after making changes... do the netstat again and see if the "eth1" goes away
<XXiX> with 10-15 tabs firefox takes up about 80GB+ k-meleon takes half.
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: i have tried taking it down but i cant
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<zedster__> XXiX: look up hacks for about:config in firefox that can change the foot print
<Freezeil> Anyone? How can I install the dual-boot?
<Juhaz> 80GB? that'd be quite something.
<jimmygoon> what is the best way of backing up ~ and ensuring that I get EVERYTHING because copying it in nautlus leaves out certain .directories
<zedster__> Freezeil: dualboot which OSs?
<XXiX> typo- sorry MB
<XXiX> :)
<Freezeil> Vista and Ubuntu
<zedster__> use a program called winbcd
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578747 zedster there and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707339
<Freezeil> Just installed Ubuntu but I don't have the option to load Ubuntu. Instead, it just loads Vista
<zedster__> bazhang: thanks
<Freezeil> googled winbcd, and every site it finds is in french... :S
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: any idea?
<richard__> why can't i find apache2 and php in add/remove applications?
<zedster__> Freezeil: my bad http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: I think we may need to modify the route with the "route" command to only point to eth0 with something like
<burning-shorts> route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
<burning-shorts> I dont knwo if that will remove the eth1.. we may need to remove it, then add in back in with that command
<richard__> why can apt-get find my packages.. but not synaptec add/remove graphical thing ?
<bazhang> richard__: the add/remove is for gui apps iirc
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: how can i kill eth1
<garmada> hi
<jtmitchum> I can't alter a partition table using fdisk - it always returns to a FAT32 bootable partition no matter what I do
<Freezeil> zedster__ thanks mate
<richard__> bazhang: that sounds weird :).. so if i want to search the whole database of applications, i could use apt-get ?
<zedster__> Freezeil: no problem had the same issue
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: I only have 1 ethernet port but something is brining eth1 up
<bazhang> richard__: apt-cache search related word
<RoCUnreal> How would i fix an error like this ?? http://pastebin.com/m4e0212f4
<richard__> bazhang: thanks
<RoCUnreal> Does Anyone Know how i would fix an error like this?    >  http://pastebin.com/m4e0212f4 <
<zedster__> JDogHerman: how many interfaces do you have ie. modem, wifi, eth?
<Jack_Sparrow> RoCUnreal, Please provide basics of the issue and not just a random link
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: 3
<RoCUnreal> I am trying to get maya 8.5.msi to work on Linux Ubuntu
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: but only 1 is phisacally connected
<jtmitchum> it's a 300 gig seagate drive IDE, and I can't get fdisk to write the table and have it stick
<RoCUnreal> The Link explains exactly how i go by trying t get it to work and what error i get
<Freezeil> zedster__: is GRUB installed automatically with Ubuntu 7.10?
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: I dont know the steps to fix that.. but we definately need to only see eth0 in the netstat output.  are you using gutsy?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: is gusty 7.10>?
<damaltor> did anyone work with lcd4linux here? need some short hints... thx
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman:yes
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: yes
<zedster__> Freezeil:  yes if you don't change the setting during set up
<Jack_Sparrow> RoCUnreal, http://appdb.winehq.org/search_results.php?cx=013271970634691685804%3Abc-56dvxydi&cof=FORID%3A11&q=maya&sa=Search#1101
<Nookie^> hi. i have .htaccess enabled and its working when i have entered domain www.domain.com but its not working with domain.com only.. what should i add or change and where?
<zedster__> Freezeil: the vista boot program BCD is the devil so it over rights any other boot sector it sees
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: I think you need help from someone more familiar with linux interface config than myself
<Jack_Sparrow> RoCUnreal, /join #Winehq is a better place for answers about apps under wine
<Freezeil> zedster__: cool. so now I just reboot my system and I can load Linux instead of Vista?
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: do you know anyone?
<RoCUnreal> Jack_sparrow, i have but its hard to find an Expert
<reportings> 69
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman: but I am confident that the root of your problem is the fact that eth1 is showing up in the netstat output
<RoCUnreal> Jack_sparrow, solving this error is a task for a Expert :(
<Jack_Sparrow> RoCUnreal, Expert with WINE
<zedster__> Freezeil: wait? you want to dual boot right? so this program makes it you boot into the vista bcd than choose linux boot into grub than ubuntu its not pretty but it works
<RoCUnreal> Jack_sparrow, yea
<burning-shorts> JDogHerman; I was hoping someone in this channel would be able to help  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoCUnreal, Did you read any of the links for maya and wine that I linked
<RoCUnreal> Jack_sparrow, yea i have
<Vadi> How can I change my name in Ubuntu temporarily?
<RoCUnreal> Jack_sparrow, i dont have the PLE version
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: same here
<Freezeil> How do I change the boot order from Linux, then?
<RoCUnreal> Jack_sparrow, i have the full version of it
<JDogHerman> burning-shorts: I really dont want to install it all over
<zedster__> Freezeil: it works just follow the guides on line
<Freezeil> cool, thanks
<Vadi> Freezeil: Get StartUp manager, you can easily change it there. Moment, I'll get you the link
<Nookie^> Freezeil: you change it in /boot/grub in file called menu.lst
<burning-shorts> does anyone know how to turn off an interface that Ubuntu keep adding to the routing table?  JDogHerman has multiple ethernet ports and only is using one (eth0) but I think Ubuntu is trying to use eth1 to connect to the local network
<jimcooncat> RoCUnreal: you're trying to run Maya in Wine?
<Vadi> Freezil: http://getdeb.net/app/Startup+Manager. It's a graphical program.
<RoCUnreal> jimcooncat, yea
<Freezeil> Vadi and Nookie^: thanks
<RoCUnreal> jimcooncat, its  a .msi file tho
<RoCUnreal> jimcooncat, it gives me that error http://pastebin.com/m4e0212f4 when i try an run it
<Nookie^> anyone with apache experience.. i need help plz
<CaBa|> Nookie^: nobody will answer that question
<Nookie^> i see
<ouellettesr> does anyone know if it is safe to mount my linux partition from vmware under windows?
<CaBa|> Nookie^: state your problem or dont expect an answer
<jimcooncat> RoCUnreal: that's really pushing the limits on what you could hope Wine can do. You should be looking at Virtualbox if it can handle the graphics, or Blender if you're not tied to Maya.
<Nookie^> CaBa| did that already and 1330 people inside and no answer =(
<magnetron> ouellettesr: it's not safe.
<ouellettesr> magnetron why not?
<Vadi> Maya runs in Linux natively though..
<zedster__> Nookie^: just say it, and irc is good but its 2nd to google
<CaBa|> Nookie^: well your only chance is to try again
<hofmann> Hello @ll, I have a problem with my Partitions and mounting on the current Alpha 6 on Ubuntu
<burning-shorts> does anyone know how to turn off an interface that Ubuntu keep adding to the routing table?  JDogHerman has multiple ethernet ports and only is using one (eth0) but I think Ubuntu is trying to use eth1 to connect to the local network
<Vadi> hofmann: #ubuntu+1 is for that
<Jack_Sparrow> hofmann, as in HArdy Alpha 6
<Nookie^> zedster___ i have .htaccess enabled and its working when i have entered domain www.domain.com but its not working with domain.com only.. what should i add or change and where?
<dlmnjl> glxgears keeps crashing ubuntu edgy, even with compiz turned off.
<dlmnjl> help please.
<Nookie^> zedster__: googled aready for a quite time now with no success =)
<RoCUnreal> jimcooncat, Virtualbox? is it hard to setup?
<zedster__> Nookie^: not my area, are you running webmin?
<qzio> i have a strange problem, i can't delete a file that i own...
<CaBa|> Nookie^: that depends how you arranged that both hosts are reachable
<qzio> permission denied..
<Nookie^> CaBa| they are reachable
<jimcooncat> RoCUnreal: No, as long as you have a Windows CD handy. I'm guessing you have a fairly modern machine with 1 GB or more of RAM.
<dlmnjl> qzio use gksudo nautilus type your password and try to delete it that way.
<CaBa|> Nookie^: most likely they are both vhosts and (a) point to the same directory or (b) one redirects to the other
<Nookie^> they work like a charm without .htaccess
<qzio> dlmnjl: yeah,, sudo rm file worked..
<Nookie^> CaBa|: ahh posible.. let me look more around
<Jack_Sparrow> dlmnjl, What video card and what driver is it using and HOW was the driver installed
<qzio> but its -rw-r-r qzio:qzio ... shouldnt i be able to delete it?
<CaBa|> Nookie^: if you do _not_ redirect but point the at the same directoryroot you need to adjust the AllowOverride directive for _both_ virtual hosts
<RoCUnreal> jimcooncat, yea i have my windows XP cd
<RoCUnreal> jimcooncat, 2GB DDR2 800
<RoCUnreal> jimcooncat, 4ghz CPU
<qzio> ah! ii didnt have write at the directory
<dlmnjl> I used envy to install the ati driver. The problem is when I do a fglrxinfo it shows a mesa driver. The card is an ati hd2600xt.
<RoCUnreal> jimcooncat, any links to the best virtual box?
<dlmnjl> I believe the driver was 8.421
<Jack_Sparrow> dlmnjl, Envy was your first mistake..  that said.. let me look at my notes on getting that fixed
<equipped> hello ubuntu legends
<dlmnjl> thanks.
<jimcooncat> RoCUnreal: I believe it's available with apt-get, let me check if there's any tips.
<akan01n> hi, sorry to bother, i have already search a lot of things inside the forum with no answer, everything here is configured ok, wifi+wpa+ndiswrapper and i have the file /etc/network/interfaces configured too but it seems its not working, i do /etc/init.d/networking restart and the eth1 (which is the wifi) does not set a static ip, some can explain whats happening? thanks
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; can i have a peek at your notes too?
<jimcooncat> !virtualbox | RoCUnreal
<ubotu> RoCUnreal: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dlmnjl> I had compiz working for a brief moment, then I restarted the machine, and can't get anything working right again.
<ouellettesr> magnetron any idea why its not safe, someone else told me it was safe
<CVD-PR> PLease, the command to edit the sorucelist
<CVD-PR> source list
<CaBa|> CVD-PR: use any editor you like?!
<magnetron> akan01n: ndiswrapper is only to be used in those cases where there's no linux driver available, and it will only work for some cards.
<CaBa|> CVD-PR: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> CVD-PR: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> dlmnjl, are you getting seg faults?
<CVD-PR> Why gksudo and not just sudo?
<genii> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<dlmnjl> it just crashes, back to the login screen.
<minimec> RoCUnreal: There are two versions of VirtualBox. The one in the repos is the OpenSource Version... If you want full USB support, you better visit www.virtualbox.org for the according package.
<magnetron> CVD-PR: why not?
<M_Fatih> hi
<CVD-PR> why yes?
<magnetron> CVD-PR: see ubotu's answer
<genii> CVD-PR: If you're interested in why not visit the link the bot provided
<M_Fatih> has ubuntu server cd X gnome or kde ?
<genii> M_Fatih: None of those
<tritium> M_Fatih: no, the server installs no graphical desktop by default
<genii> M_Fatih: The server install is command line only, no gui
<CVD-PR> o ok
<ouellettesr> can anyone tell me if it is safe or not to mount ubuntu from windows under vmware and why?
<jimcooncat> RoCUnreal: I've been using the free edition for a couple months now with good results. You'll probably want to d/l the user manual too, at http://195.34.175.98/download/UserManual.pdf
<akan01n> magnetron: what do you mean? i have everything working perfect, the only problem is that my wifi here uses static ip, i dont know whats is happening, eth1 has no ip set, but inside /etc/network/interfaces it is.
<CaBa|> ouellettesr: who is guest and who is host?
<M_Fatih> hmm
<CVD-PR> gksu ==gksudo
<CVD-PR> ?
<magnetron> akan01n: i'm saying that ndiswrapper will not work for many types of cards.
<tritium> M_Fatih: that doesn't mean you can't install one if you want one, though.
<Odd-rationale> CVD-PR: Yes.
<magnetron> !hardware > akan01n   (see private message from ubotu)
<Odd-rationale> CVD-PR: Unless you make it not so.
<ouellettesr> CaBa|, I will boot vista, load vmware, and point it to my ubuntu partition, Ubuntu and vista are on the same hard drive
<M_Fatih> i'm using ubuntu 6.* in my server (for one web based project host). and i'm thinking to reinstall a new thing. what do you suggest? ubuntu server dvd or desktop dvd. i want to use some GUI tools in desktop.
<CaBa|> ouellettesr: uh, i didnt even know that was possible
<CaBa|> ouellettesr: but why shouldnt it be save?
<ouellettesr> CaBa|, yes there is an option to use a physical disk, it says for advanced users though, thats why im trying to get some info before i do it
<tritium> M_Fatih: either way, you can have a graphical desktop if you want one.  It's up to you.
<Juul> hi. i can't figure out how to set the shortcuts for switching backwards between applications. like what alt-tab does per default, but backwards
<magnetron> M_Fatih: if you want something graphical, don't install the server edition.
<ouellettesr> CaBa|, i dont know
<akan01n> magnetron: sorry, i didnt get it, ndiswrapper is working here, you are saying that ndiswrapper is causing the problem with the interfaces configuration?
<tritium> magnetron: he can install one of the *buntu-desktop metapackages on top of it.
<dlmnjl> any news, Captain?
<M_Fatih> no my question is : will ubuntu desktop installation be a good server choice?
<iwkse> hi all, anybody knows how i can run the installation inside the busybox?
<genii> M_Fatih: Or you can install the server and have all the LAMP stuff preconfigured then install desktop gui by ubuntu-desktop
<magnetron> Juul: alt+shift+tab
<CVD-PR> away to restore the original sourcelist i dont see the backports
<CaBa|> ouellettesr: well i dont know about the feature. might even be that you cannot use harddrives that are in use
<M_Fatih> hmm
<magnetron> akan01n: i'm saying that ndiswrapper will not work for many types of cards.
<tritium> M_Fatih: no, if you want a server, install the serve,r and then install one of the *buntu-desktop meta-packages.  Which desktop do you prefer?
<akan01n> k
<Flannel> M_Fatih: usually servers don't run GUIs due to the overhead.  But sure.
<M_Fatih> is there any port, security differences between desktop or server package?
<perpetualsharon> what web authoring software will work with ubuntu 5.10?  I have looked at Nvu  but not sure that is compatible with my os
<iwkse> i got an usb driver and it load the root before the cd is recognized so i can mount it only in the busybox
<poppe> Im having trouble installing ubuntu, i reach the installation menu when booting with the cd, but when chooising Start/Install ubuntu my screen turns black after "loading linux kernel" window pops up, same thing happends with safe-graphic, and ive tried switching resolution in the install menu
<iwkse> i tried rootdelay as a kernel parameter but does not work
<tritium> M_Fatih: no, neither have open ports by default.
<Flannel> poppe: Grab the alternate CD and install that way.
<zedster__> poppe: check the disk make sure you burnt it at under 4x and yes try the alt dick
<zedster__> disk*
<poppe> Whats the alternate cd and where do i find that?
<M_Fatih> actually i'm wondering what difference have between desktop package and server package. there is no information on ubuntu server page
<tritium> poppe: text-mode installer
<Jack_Sparrow> poppe, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<victorad> can anyone recom a software that does file synchronization over ftp?
<tritium> poppe: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download, check the box that indicates you want the alternate CD
<Flannel> M_Fatih: once installed, the server CD and desktop CD only differ in what packages are selected.  You are free to change between the two of them (or add/subtract/whatever) at will
<perpetualsharon> victorad - filezilla is what I use.
<dlmnjl> I'm baffled by this driver, compiz, glxgears issue. I don't know how it could work from one moment, and then stop working.
<poppe> what program do you recommend me burning with? ive tried dvddecrypter and nero
<poppe> and 2cds at 8x
<Flannel> M_Fatih: Desktop has the Ubuntu Desktop, which is gnome and associated programs.
<tritium> Flannel, M_Fatih: they do, however, use different kernels
<genii> M_Fatih: server version has preconfigured Apache MySQL and PHP as well as kernel optimisations for multithreading and large memory addressing.
<Jack_Sparrow> M_Fatih, servers dont normally need or use gnome / ubuntu-desktop
<CVD-PR> this all the things i have in the sourcelist  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5696/
<sFEARs> hoping someone can help me with this issue.. even though it requires a little bit of windows config. I have an ubuntu laptop w/ an ether net card hooked up thru crossover to a windows laptop that is connected thru wireless. I can ping back & forth when i have static IP's hardcoded, but i'm not sure what to set to pump the xp wireless thru the crossover to ubuntu. any ideas?
<Flannel> tritium: Again, only be default
<jimcooncat> M_Fatih: A lot of what you do with a server you do as root. So many running servers don't install a desktop environment, as that's not very safe to run as root. Running the DE as a regular user is fine on a server, though.
<victorad> perpetualsharon: oh ok last time i checked filezilla, it didnt support sync
<tritium> Flannel: eh?
<M_Fatih> hmm. it seems i will install server cd, after that i need to install gnome or kde
<Flannel> tritium: You can switch between the kernels at will.
<age6racer> is there a way to launch a program in a way so that if/when it quits it will automatically restart?
<tritium> M_Fatih: correct, either ubuntu-desktop (gnome), or kubuntu-desktop (kde)
<tritium> Flannel: aye
<Jack_Sparrow> M_Fatih, That will work
<tritium> Flannel: ah, s/be/by in your previous comment
<Jack_Sparrow> M_Fatih, FYI you can install both kde and gnome
<Lamego> age6racer, you could create a script with an infinite loop calling the program
<Flannel> M_Fatih: If you're planning on using it as a desktop, you do want the non server specific kernel.  As you'll get less choppiness.
<M_Fatih> jimcooncat: no i'm not running desktop managers by default. when i need to touch server on server's room, i'm opening gmd, kdm etc.
<age6racer> Lamego: wouldn't that create infinite instances?
<M_Fatih> and i'm not using root user. generally sudo over my user
<Flannel> M_Fatih: why not just ssh in?
<dlmnjl> Any one else have any ideas as to why glxgears crashes, whether compiz is enabled or not.
<M_Fatih> sometimes i need to solve problems fast. i don't have that knowledge to solve everything on terminal, ssh
<Whitor> Hi, I just installed Ubunto Studio ... and it replaced my kernel with the RT kernel... Besided lower audio latency... is there -any- other benefit to running the RT kernel ?
<Lamego> age6racer, no, a single instance, beeing executed sequently for infinite iterations
<M_Fatih> :)
<Flannel> Whitor: No.  And its only lower latency for the active application (the others obviously suffer because of it)
<Whitor> flannel... thank you
<age6racer> Lamego: so if there is an instance running then a second wont be started each time? I dont understand how that works?
<Whitor> time to reboot into the generic kernel
<Flannel> Whitor: but the guys in #ubuntustudio can answer any more specific questions about it, if you've got them
<Whitor> Flannel, ok, tyvm !
<M_Fatih> thanks guys Flannel  jimcooncat Jack_Sparrow tritium genii
<M_Fatih> i need to go :) good night (from Turkey)
<Lamego> age6racer, unless your program runs on background by default, that is the regular way programs are executed on a script, sequentially
<perpetualsharon> victorad - you are right... it doesn't support sync
<perpetualsharon> sorry
<cyzie> how do i configure 3d acceleration for my onboard intel vga?
<perpetualsharon> does anyone have any web authoring recommendations for ubuntu 5.10??
<lunaphyte_> nano!   :D
<dlmnjl> perpetualsharon, do you mean a good text editor with syntax highlighting or a dreamweaver gui?
<magnetron> perpetualsharon: that version of ubuntu is not supported anymore, sorry.
<perpetualsharon> both   can be two different apps
<tritium> perpetualsharon: you might consider upgrading, as 5.10 is no longer supported as of 4/07
<espham> anyone who knows about a video driver for Thinkpad R51?
<age6racer> lamego: heres the plan... I have a small bash script that execute Firefox, then uses wmctrl to give it focus (just in case) then uses xnee to trigger fullscreen mode (F11)
<humbolto> Does a HDMI and/or DVI signal normally contain information about the transmitted resolution? What is wrong if an LCD can not display a HDMI signal?
<Flannel> perpetualsharon: nvu would be the favorite for that version though.  But yes, you ought to upgrade to dapper.
<age6racer> Firefox is the only app that I want to run on thsi machine and I want it to run always. so if the user closes it I need it to restart
<dlmnjl> I like the version of komodo for ubuntu, but I don't think it supports 5.10. Nvu is always a staple of course.
<dlmnjl> Scribes is also excellent.
<perpetualsharon> yeah I know it isn't supported, but it is all I can get to run on my laptop at the moment without wiping out my entire windows os as well....  that would be this weekend
<age6racer> will your idea work for that scenario?
<perpetualsharon> k thanks for the nvu
<genii> age6racer: You might want to look into kiosk version then
<dlmnjl> try komodo.
<poppe> Should i have a unformatted partition ready when i run the text-based installation or is it easy to resize and make a new one during the installation?Ã¥
<age6racer> I don't really want a full kiosk OS, as I might want to expand the uses of it later
<jimcooncat> perpetualsharon: nvu is now kompozer if you can't find it as nvu
<perpetualsharon> I saw it on the nvu site but couldn't decide which linux version to download... that was my biggest issue.
<tritium> perpetualsharon: get it from the repos
<perpetualsharon> brb
<dlmnjl> goodbye everyone. Thank you.
<magnetron> poppe: you can easily resize and create partitions with the tekt-based installer.
<jimcooncat> perpetualsharon: you should also get firebug for your firefox; it's especially good for seeing what works well at other peoples websites.
<RoAkSoAx> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<poppe> magnetron ok thanks
<RoAkSoAx> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<magnetron> poppe: and if you prefer support in Swedish, #ubuntu-se is ready  :)
<lastelement0> hello all, i am having a serious problem. i shut down my computer about 2 hours ago and when i went to reboot, i get stuck on running local boot scripts. any help would be appreciated!!!
<Nubae> hi, whats the command t find out what version of ubuntu is installed on the command line?
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Anything in ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<age6racer> lamego: So how would I go about scripting this?
<Jowi> Nubae, lsb_release -a
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: what does that do?
<Nubae> doesnt' work o debian I guess
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Switched terminals.
<Lamego> age6racer, check a bash scripting manual, read the loops section
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: one moment, going to try that
<age6racer> ok cheers
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: i got no response doing ctrl+alt+f2
<Nubae> I guess the server I'm on is pure debian, any way to confirm that? ie a commnad that would work on debian as well as ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: anything in ctrl+alt+f8 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubae, uname -a
<magnetron> Nubae: did you run lsb_release -a ?
<Flannel> Nubae: lsb_release -a
<Jack_Sparrow> He said lsb_release -a did not work
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: i get blank screen with cursor top left
<Nubae> uname -a just gives gnu/linux
<Nubae> lsb_release command not found
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: OK. How about ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: same as ctrl+alt+f8
<Flannel> Nubae: Assuming correctly installed, it's not Ubuntu then.
<Flannel> Nubae: or at least, unless the server admins yanked the file
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lsb
<ubotu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 3.1 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-23.1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<prince_jammys> Nubae: cat /etc/issue
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: OK. Do you have any login prompts in any of the ctrl+alt+f1-f6 ?
<CVD-PR> where can i find all the gutsy soruce list
<lastelement0> ctrl+alt+f1 gives me a login prompt
<Nubae> ah, thanks, that worked, Debian Gnu Linux 4.0
<Flannel> Nubae: apt-cache policy [some package]
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Try logging in
<Nubae> is that etch?
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: ok im logged in
<Flannel> Nubae: 4.0 is etch, yes
<Nubae> thanks, not ubuntu related, but thought it was ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<genii> CVD-PR: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Odd-rationale> "
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Without the ? . typo
<Nubae> so will that cat /etc/issue work on any distro, or just debian based?
<CVD-PR> genii, i dont know why but i dont have the backports etc....
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: i get Starting GNOME Display Manager [OK] but nothing happens
<bruenig> Nubae: most distros follow the standard
<Nubae> cool, ok
<genii> CVD-PR: Ah. You can add them etc. If you like I will pastebin my sources.list (although I have Canada-centric sites in it) for an example.
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: hmm. Check ctrl+alt+f7
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: nothing just black screen cursor top left
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults            ???
<ehird> the bzr you guys have is too old to use any launchpad repositories
<ehird> do you see the irony?
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: You think that's the problem?
<Pici> ehird: What version of Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> anyone here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, Worth checking out it it looks to start and goes black
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: OK. Go back to f1 and try startx
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: If startx fails, we'll try that.
<ehird> Pici: i forgot
<ehird> :|
<_Scooter_> ubuntu: yup
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: i get a fatal server error:   no screens found  XIO: fatal IO error 104
<ubuntu> i got this problem, i updated my kubuntu yesterday and then today is start it and it crashes at boot time(missing file, problme 15 it seems...) also my windows install has missing file hal.ddl problem too.. probobly derived from that.
<ubuntu> i had to use  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/repair to be able to mount my hds when i ran the live dvd today
<ubuntu> everything has gone mad...
<SubOn1> what is a "*.run" file? its a driver from ati and i'd like to install it, can i? figured id ask first, its like 50mb
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: OK. Then try to reconfigure your xserver with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Odd-rationale> Select vesa as you video driver just to be safe as Jack_Sparrow Suggested
<ubuntu> all i did was install kubuntu and update it
<_Scooter_> ubuntu: ouch. is it still crashing?
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: should that work with ATI card?
<_Scooter_> SubOn1: if you use this command:  file somefile.run  it will tell you :)
<Sgeo> SubOn1, if you trust it, you run it directly
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> lastelement0, vesa works with virtually any card
<SubOn1> its from ATI should i trust it?
<Sgeo> chmod u+x somefile.run
<SubOn1> thats a serious question btw
<Sgeo> ./somefile.run
<poamj> I am using hardy. Every time i try to open this URL (http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu) firefox 3 beta crashes. I have also tryed to open with Firefox 2, and it still crashes. I managed to open it with Opera browser. Should i report it as a ubuntu bug or as a firefox bug ? could anybody using hardy test this, please ?his
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | poamj
<ubotu> poamj: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<_Scooter_> SubOn1: if it's directly from ati's site, then yes, it's fine. if you want to check it out for sure, install clamav and run clamscan on it.
<genii> CVD-PR: Most of my sources.list (removed some I had for installing AccessGrid and some other apps) replace the debian.yorku.ca with something near you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59613/
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: ok i finished with configuring
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Try startx again
<SubOn1> well i just didnt know if the ATI driver was unreliable or something because my buddy didnt install it and its his laptop im borrowing :p
<_Scooter_> SubOn1: the only way to check if it's going to work with his card is to check compatibility and/or install it :)
<SubOn1> well ATI says it is specifically for this video card
<SubOn1> i just wantged to check :p
<_Scooter_> then go for it
<lastelement0> odd-rationale: thank you so much. i now have my desktop
<lastelement0> much thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<SubOn1> im only at 1/4 downloaded lol
<ehird> :/
<sander_m> Hello. There are two video cards in my system. A built-in one and a PCIe card. To make it more confising, they're bot an ATI X1300 (one a simple, one a Pro). Both are configured in xorg.conf. How can I tell which one is running my screen? One is PCI bus 3:0:0 and the other on PCI bus 3:0:1. I need toknow which one I'm looking at.
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, still should rest the right video driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, take care...  I'll check in later
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Try to reconfigure X again. This time select your video driver.
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: OK see ya!
<genii> sander_m: By the bus description that looks more like a multi head adapter, not 2 separate ones
<tuku> Is there some program to display heat and fan speeds?
<ubuntu> no one knows anything about ym problem?
<_Scooter_> SubOn1: .run files are *usually* just shell scripts. that's what the file command will tell you. if you open it in a pager (such as more or less) then you should see what it's really about.  IIRC, ATI will put their own brand on it and will provide an md5sum to check back against.  md5sum somefile.run  <-- that will tell you the sum of the file in question.
<_Scooter_> SubOn1: sometimes they're something else, so yeah, it's best to check
<sander_m> genii: How can I tell? It does have one of these DVS(/) outputs which I can split in dual VGA or dual DVI.
<bod_> hey guys, everytime windows does not shut down properly (which is really often) ubuntu wont mount my ntfs hard drive, how can i forcefully mount it?
<Odd-rationale> Hey bod_ ! Someone wrote about you in the ubuntu blogs...
<SubOn1> hmmm there is also a webcam and there are drivers on the laptop manufacturers website but they are for winxp and there are no specs or model # for the cam...
<bod_> Odd-rationale, hey,. cool,,.,.can you link me plz ;~)
<_Scooter_> ubuntu: you should be able to reinitialize grub from there in order to solve the missing file problem
<_Scooter_> ubuntu: 'from there' i mean from the live cd
<_Scooter_> SubOn1: does it show up in lsusb?
<SubOn1> yes
<Odd-rationale> bod_: http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/119
<genii> sander_m: The one you are using will usually be the one in the Default Screen part of the xorg.conf
<_Scooter_> SubOn1: you might also want to check www.linux-laptop.net and see if someone's posted an ubuntu-howto for the specific model of laptop
<sander_m> genii: Thanks
<SubOn1> i tried easycam but it just said to send that output to his email, i guess it wasnt recognized... and easycam2... i dont read french
<SubOn1> _Scooter_: i think this is a custom gaming laptop
<Goose> my BCM4306 wireless card will only connect to G only networks, not B/G networks
<minimec> sander_m: lspci in a terminal should give you the info you want.
<majikins> Hi is there some kind of application that mounts a remote file share by just putting in a username and password?
<bod_> Odd-rationale, cheers dude,.,. could take a while, my internet is lagging like a lagging thing rolling up a hill ;~)
<genii> sander_m: Look for section "Screen" or such near bottom
<Haden> bod_: it's funny :)
<SubOn1> but ill look
<majikins> nfs file systems for instance?
<_Scooter_> SubOn1: should have a make/model on the bottom somewhere
<Odd-rationale> bod_: np :)
<Goose> my BCM4306 wireless card will only connect to G only networks, not B/G networks. I'm booted in windows right now to try and fix this. Anyone know how to?
<sander_m> minimec: It doesn't. It just returns two X1300 entries
<SubOn1> nope its not on that site
<sander_m> genii: Found it. It's indeed the dual-head.
<_Scooter_> Goose: not yet, i've got the same problem with my system at home.
<SubOn1> lsusb returned: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0402:5603 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Q-tec Webcam 300
<_Scooter_> Goose: works great in the G-mode though, that's for sure
<Goose> _Scooter_, did you install aircrack-ng?
<minimec> sander_m: no difference for the 'pro' card?
<Goose> I think that's what screwed it up for me
<_Scooter_> Goose: nah, i use WPA :)
<sander_m> genii: It also just hit me that the internal card is disabled in the BIOS when there's another video card installed
<bod_> Haden, Odd-rationale, that was after i went to the ops channel to find out how many ops had a p in their name,.,. then i got shouted at,.,. haha,.,. wow, cheers for lettin me no about that ;~)
<Goose> _Scooter_, mine worked great on both until I installed aircrack. now it will ONLY connect to G-ONLY networks. it's driving me crazy. I hate booting in windows to connect to B/G networks
<minimec> sander_m: verify the (rev x) entries
<Odd-rationale> bod_: I hope that made you day! :)
<_Scooter_> Goose: weird... have you tried uninstalling aircrack-ng?
<majikins> anyone?
<_Scooter_> majikins: smbfs/cifs
<sander_m> minimec: No. But they do have a slightly different description. One says "VGA controller" and the other "display controller"
<Goose> _Scooter_, even if I did, I wouldn't be able to do anything without hardwiring my laptop in. I modified my driver for packet injection. Or I should say I followed a tutorial on how to modify my driver to packet injection.
<majikins> does that mean I need to run samba?
<_Scooter_> majikins: yes
<minimec> sander_m: are they both 'PCI bridge'?
<majikins> what i want to do is allow a user just to put in his username and password on any workstation and it automatically mounts his file system from a predefined remote host
<_Scooter_> majikins: i've had pretty good luck with it
<majikins> but after login
<majikins> to local account
<sander_m> minimec: They don't say. But I found the answer already :-)
<bod_> Odd-rationale, absolutely,.,. i was a bit annoyed though,,. Pici never told me if/how to 'grep' or narrow that search to names with just p
<minimec> sander_m: ok ;)
<_Scooter_> majikins: you can add a post-up to the interfaces file for that, or script it in .bashrc
<majikins> _Scooter_: howto's I can go to?
<SubOn1> looks like the manufacturer for this cam only offers windows drivers
<mkan> any clue where the configuration of gnome's "Applications" menu lies? i did something stupid and it's kinda broken now :P
<Itaku> how do i use firefox to save a flash file source code from a website?
<jimmygoon> How do I determine the size of a folder on the command line?
<Starnestommy> jimmygoon: du -h directory
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: du -hs folder/
<Itaku> and dont listen to me...
<Sonderblade> why doesn't ubuntu enable firefox general.smoothScroll?
<bod_> oh i have a question,.,. you no the desktop button thingy on the bottom left corner of the bottom panel, the one that minimizes all the windows,.,. is it possible to have that button in awn? if so how?
<Itaku> * DeathLy has quit IRC (D-lined) <--- is D-Line a type of ban?
<Starnestommy> Itaku: it's an ip-based ban from conencting to an irc server or network
<Odd-rationale> bod_: Yes. Open awn preferences and add the show desktop
<majikins> _Scooter_??
<SubOn1> is it very hard to write a driver for something like this cam?
<SubOn1> ive never written a driver
<Itaku> how do i use firefox to save a flash file source code from a website?
<_Scooter_> majikins: there's an extremely lengthy discussion about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<bod_> Odd-rationale, i dont know the name of the command or where in the system its located?
<bod_> Odd-rationale, sorry,. internet laggggggggggggggggggggg
<SubOn1> Itaku: http://www.browsertools.net/Flash-Saving-Plugin/firefox.html
<majikins> thank you - I'll have a look
<AboSamoor> i want to make a new keyboard for arabic keyboard , how can i do that ?
<own1x> hello, I installed ubunut6.06 server and after installing lighttpd, when i try to reload it I get: /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf line: 162 pos: 15 parser failed somehow near here: (EOL) [fail]
<mkan> what's the Application menu called? it displays nothing when I click it and i want to find its configuration
<own1x> anyone have any ideas?
<Itaku> thanks
<Tybalt> Anyone care to help a complete linux newbie?
<SubOn1> Tybalt: ask
<Odd-rationale> !anyone | Tybalt
<ubotu> Tybalt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sgeo> !anyone | Sgeo
<own1x> I also installed the exact same packages on a second machine, and that one reloads just fine
<mkan> AboSamoor: have you tried from System> Keyboard in the tab Layouts to [Add] Arabic?
<jimcooncat> own1x, you might try looking at line 162 in that file and see if anything looks funny.
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I have a sweex 6-in-1 usb cardreader. If I connect it to the pc in windows, a light will go on signalling that it has power and another one if a card is inserted. If I connect it under ubuntu however, nothing happens... any ideas?
<Na-Fiann> other usb devices do work btw
<jimmygoon> How do I backup everything in my home directory?
<jimmygoon> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<own1x> I have, I also tried just about every other config on goole, I still get an error - not the exact same one but along the same things
<AboSamoor> mkan, i want to create a new one
<Tybalt> I installed ubuntu with the "Alternate CD" because the GUI version wouldn't work, but on the website it says you get a nice looking GNOME based desktop and things.  It starts me out in command prompt, my question is, how do i get from this command prompt to the desktop, or did I install the wrong version of ubuntu to get this desktop software?
<SubOn1> Tybalt: try startx
<own1x> both machines have php5/mysql5/proftpd/lighttpd
<Tybalt> I will go try that!  Thanks Subon1!
<r2arthur> g
<peter542354_> Help! My school's IP has been blocked and I cannot upload even when logged with my own username!
<Itaku> peter542354_: we cant help with that here... sorry
<clemyeats> peter542354_: ok, 1st don't panic :)
<ionstorm> lol
<peter542354_> Sorry, I did sound a bit panicky.
<clemyeats> peter542354_: what are you trying to do, upload from your home to your school?
<pherseu> does anybody know a animated icon bar to kde ?
<pherseu> like adesklets ...but more animated.
<peter542354_> My school's IP has been blocked from uploading to wikicommons
<peter542354_> When I log in using my account, I get an error : The block was made by [[User:|]]. The reason given is Auto-added for persistent vandalism; possible open proxy..
<ionstorm> thats lame
<lunaphyte_> tor is your friend.
<Starnestommy> Renegade__: try asking in #wikipedia
<Starnestommy> whoops
<Starnestommy> peter542354_: try asking in #wikipedia
<peter542354_> ah! wrong room
<peter542354_> lol
<banji> hi people, i´m portuguese and i don´t write good english, but i try to explain.
<Itaku> how do i rip swf files?
<Renegade__> Huh!
<allorder> peter542354_: or try http://www.surf-anon.com/
<SubOn1> how do i check my xorg version?
<[[thufir]]> when booting from the live cd, after the kernel loads, it just hangs indefinitely.  I can hear the cdrom spinning up, slowing, spinning up.  I checked the disc already.  fedora runs fine.  my hardware isn't being recognized?  what else could it be?
<Starnestommy> SubOn1: try Xorg -version
<Esz> Hi! can anyone help me how to get working wlan on a laptop (chipset: Realtek8197)
<vignesh> how do i install kubuntu with existing ubuntu?
<banji> i have one laptop clevo M72SR processor T7250 4Gb ram and graphic card is sis 351 mirage, i try to install de ubuntu 7.04 , 7.10 and de version beta og the 8.04 and all this versions blocked "crash" my pc in installation
<^u^> what's the name of the app to take a screenshot of the desktop pls
 * Kavosh Hello everyone!
<banji> please help me i try everything
<Na-Fiann> sorry, gotta ask again:P
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I have a sweex 6-in-1 usb cardreader. If I connect it to the pc in windows, a light will go on signalling that it has power and another one if a card is inserted. If I connect it under ubuntu however, nothing happens... any ideas
<Scunizi> ^u^, use the "Print Screen" key
<sander_m> Question: Why is the "Module" section in my xorg.conf empty? I'm used to seeing all kinds of things in there. DRI, GLX, etcetera. Is this normal under 7.10?
<SubOn1> is this it? X Window System Version 1.3.0
<Esz> installed the driver with ndiswrapper but still not works wlan
<[[thufir]]> if my hardware works fine from fedora, should the live ubuntu cd work fine as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<^u^> Scunizi, that does nothing
<vignesh> Jack_Sparrow,  is that all? if i do that will i get kde in sessions list while logging in??
<banji> help-me please
<SubOn1> or is it the protocol, because this ATI driver says "Install Driver 8.471 on X.Org 7.1 and later releases"
<banji> i have one laptop clevo M72SR processor T7250 4Gb ram and graphic card is sis 351 mirage, i try to install de ubuntu 7.04 , 7.10 and de version beta og the 8.04 and all this versions blocked "crash" my pc in installation
<Jack_Sparrow> vignesh, yes
<vignesh> Jack_Sparrow, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jimcooncat> [[thufir]]: it should, and it's not hard to find out with a LiveCD.
<Scunizi> ^u^, works for me.. opens a dialogue to save and give the screen shot a name..
<^u^> what is the name of the app that takes a screenshot of the desktop pls
<Esz> anyone who knows sthing about rtl8187b wlan chip
<Jack_Sparrow> !find xorg
<ubotu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-input-all (and 89 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> SubOn1, see above
<Itaku> is there a way i can set firefox to not automatically go to index.html when i go to blabla.com?
<Itaku> not a real site
<Renegade__> I am partitioning a hard drive 160GB and it has xp on it. I want to dual boot ubuntu with xp. Now, I have already created the free space for it and started the install with livecd but, my problem is when choosing "Manual" I find it troublesome in creating the
<Itaku> just made random words
<[[thufir]]> jimcooncat: the live cd just hangs and hangs after loading the kernel
<Renegade__> Root/swap/and home
<sloloem> I have an ubuntu workstation setup and authenticating with active directory, configured to create user's home directories when they login if it needs it...what I'd like to do is have some default desktop icons or application entries and disable fast-user-switch panel applet...but I dunno where the heck default profile would be.  I tried to use the /etc/skel directory but then instead of creating the Documents and Templated and so
<sloloem>  on directories in $HOME when the user first logged in it made them on the Desktop.  Where are the default desktop, applications, panel setup stored?
<genii> Itaku: No, thats all done server side
<Jack_Sparrow> [[thufir]], At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<jimcooncat> [[thufir]]: what Jack_Sparrow said (thanks Jack)
<Jack_Sparrow> Renegade__, there is a limit of 4 primary partitions on a drive, to go more, you need 3 primary one extended and then create logicals inside the extended
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pwnies_> Having some problems with my wirelss in ubuntu
<pwnies_> I have an intel 3945abgn card
<pwnies_> on a thinkpad x61 tablet
<pwnies_> Works on the live CD
<Esz> me too, but with rtl8187b
<pwnies_> but after the install
<pwnies_> it detects no wireless
<pwnies_> lspci lists the device as "unknown intel device"
<Na-Fiann> my usb cardreader is not recognised (even the power light is not on)
<pwnies_> iwconfig lists no wireless devices found
<pwnies_> can anyone offer any help?
<Renegade__> okay, so i choose my file system and then create the extended in order to create the swap and root and home directory's?
<Oli``> how do I check the status of mdraid? I think one of my disks might have crashed and died but I'm not sure...
<sander_m> Can anyone tell me why the Module section in xorg.conf is empty in Gutsy? How can I see what X modules are loaded?
<tuku> Is it so that there is no way te get java 6 applets work in ubuntu x64?
<[[thufir]]> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I keep popping in and out
<minimec> sander_m: xorg takes the opensource driver by default. If you activate the restricted driver, you get your entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bastid_raZor> sander_m; check your xorg logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sander_m> minimec: When I activated te restricted driver, all I got was a blank screen. I've now been trying for four days to get the latest ATO driver working
<cyzie> when we do ctrl + alt + f1, f2 and until f6 , we should get a console but not anymore. any idea where to start looking ?
<sander_m> bastid_raZor: Does that logfile only contain the messages from the latest Xorg start (like bootlog) or does it contain all previous Xorg starts as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, after activating the restricted driver...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[[thufir]]> before the "--" add:  no apci acpi=off or:  no apic acpi=off ?  spellink errur?
<minimec> sander_m: Do you use envy? What is your experience with envy? - Envy didn't like my ati 9600 mobile ...
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, MAny people dotn get their monitors setup as well as their video card
<sander_m> minimec: I've been warned not to use Envy
<minimec> sander_m: Good advice!
<bastid_raZor> sander_m; there more than just one log in /var/log go to that directory and you'll see more than one log of Xorg ... and that Xorg file i posted is the most recent.
<robeph> how can I install sox + mp3 decode/encode support?
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: I've managed to load the ATI driver from their website (lsmod says it's there) but fglrxinfo still says I use the MESA library for 3D
<robeph> my gentoo box has it but doesn't seem to have mp3 s'port in ubuntu
<richard> I have a question reguarding LAMP, what would best way to organize user rights, could i create a group for /var/www that webusers get access too then add them to the group ?
<sander_m> bastid_raZor: I understand, but does that log get rotated every Xorg restart or just every week, like most logfiles?
<_Scooter_> robeph: for commandline playback? xmms should already be installed.
<bastid_raZor> sander_m; every restart
<Jack_Sparrow> <[[thufir]]> before the "--" add:  no apci acpi=off or:  no apic acpi=off ?  spellink errur?  noapic acpi=off
<^u^> what is the name of the app that takes a screenshot of the desktop pls
<Itaku> is it possible to download the source code of a php page?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^u^, gnome-screenshot --interactive
<robeph> _Scooter_: no sox,   for converting audio files / modifying,  I need command line support to up the gain on mp3s for a PBX IVR
<^u^> thnx Jack_Sparrow
<robeph> don't care to hear them via cmd line. :p
<Tybalt> I installed ubuntu with the "Alternate CD" because the GUI version wouldn't work, but on the website it says you get a nice looking GNOME based desktop and things.  It starts me out in command prompt, my question is, how do i get from this command prompt to the desktop, or did I install the wrong version of ubuntu to get this desktop software?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Tybalt, Did you install server and NOT the alternate
<_Scooter_> robeph: well, apt-get install sox mpg321
<crackintosh> I am trying to tar a directory while excluding one of the folders included in it. I am also trying to preserve permissions, gzip and verbose. However I cannot get this command to work! tar -cf site_backup_03_14_08.tar.gz ../mywebsite.com/ --exclude=/etc/ -z -v -p
<Tybalt> I'll pretty sure I installed desktop alternate.
<_Scooter_> robeph: sorry, sudo apt-get install sox mpg321
<sander_m> bastid_raZor: Thanks. All: Well, my Xorg log shows no errors. fglrx loads fine. All I get are a few warnings from AIGLX: 3D driver claims not to support XXX.
<richard> if i want to add /var/www to the group webusers, what could i type? :(.. i know its chown something and chmod
<minimec> sander_m: Do you have 'Driver "fglrx"' in your 'Section "Device"' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Tybalt, You can get there from cli with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CVD-PR> apt-get or aptitude?
<c0da> hey guys, where is ".profile"????
<sander_m> minimec: See ^^^. Driver loads. Just not 3D
<bastid_raZor> sander_m; another useful logfile is in ~/.xsessions-errors
<sander_m> bastid_raZor: Thanks
<_Scooter_> richard: chgrp -R webusers /var/www  (that will change /var/www and everything, recursively in /var/www, to the webusers group only)
<c0da> where is .profile?
<AboSamoor> i want to create a new keyboard  layout how can i do that ?
<_Scooter_> c0da: ~/
<jimcooncat> c0da: it's in there, but because it starts with a dot it's hidden
<c0da> ok thanks
<crackintosh> richard:  doesnt ubuntu use www-data as the user/group for apache?
<nah> cyzie: type when you are in your cli type startx so that you can come back to your graphical interface
<louish> Hi all.  I'm running 7.10 and I'm trying to get some output from a traceroute command.  All that show's up is the 1st and 15th (end) hops.  I have a windows box and a tracert show's every hop?   And I missing a switch or something?
<richard> _Scooter_: is this a wise idea to do this? my first apache install
<richard> crackintosh: my first apache install..
<sander_m> bastid_raZor: Nothing useful in there. Just some GTK errors.
<_Scooter_> richard: is it personal or production?
<richard> crackintosh: could i just add my user to www-data ?
<richard> _Scooter_: personal for now
<richard> _Scooter_: but i want it done properly :D
<bastid_raZor> sander_m; right it shows errors if you have any.. and i assume you have the same Gtk+ Warnings i have.. setuid
<cyzie> nah, what do you mean ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, Did you ever do this   sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<_Scooter_> richard: well you could either addusers to the www-data or make the new webusers group and do that - honestly, webusers is probably the best way to go - you'll learn the system better that way :)
<sander_m> bastid_raZor: Yes. That's what's in there
<richard> p
<richard> p
<richard> _Scooter_: thanks
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: Not manually. When I first installed the system I did click on the restricted drivers popup and enabled the proprietary driver. I imagine that may have run that command in the background
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, fglrxinfo still shows mesa
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, Please verify which video card?
<Ballena> How do I unmount a cd in Ubuntu? The command "unmount" does not exist...
<Starnestommy> Ballena: use umount
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow:  ATI X1300 Pro (256 Mb)
<aldaek> two questions. 7.10 in use. when i set wired connection to use static ip, all settings correct, its not saving it... whats going on on that side... the other. on bootup/shutdown, how do i see the detection/actions routines? simply turning off the bootloader pic/progress screen does not give all info
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow:  Yes, it still shows Mesa
<xybre> I'm having a real problem with locales, I've been googling for a while and I tried to fix it months ago, and I still can't get it to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m,  I dont have much time but this looks like what you need  to do...  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx   ...  apt-get install xserver-xgl  #not needed for aiglx but is for fglrx in Ubuntu followed by... sudo depmod -a
<Ballena> Starnestommy: aha I must have miss red on the tut :)
<xybre> When I do locales -a, it only shows C and POSIX and no other locales available
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow:  Does that complement or replace the ATI drivers I installed from ATI's website?
<xybre> How can I install the en_US.utf8 locale?
<khoa> khoa day
<khoa> ji the khong biet nua
<aldaek> oh... a reboot is required for manual configuration... lovely
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow:  Both were already installed. ANd I did the depmod -a trick already today with no effect
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, that should not change the driver you have
<sander_m> I've also make the symlink in /usr/X1R6/lib/modules/dri/ to the driver
<khoa> no nhieu
<CVD-PR> xchat command to view all my posts
<khoa> khong biet lam ji nua
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, you loged out and back after that right...
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: I take no chances. I reboot everytime
<Starnestommy> CVD-PR: I don't think there is one
<Jack_Sparrow> sander_m, Ok.. I need to run.. wish you luck
<richard> _Scooter_: is this correct to give read, write, execute for the whole group recursivly? chmod -R g+rwx ?
<sander_m> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :-/
<kharloss> hi there. there is a way to  remove software  installed today ? something to restore to a previous state ( without any backup ofcourse - something like ... apt-get autoclean& remove ... I`m a linux noob  so sorry for my stupi question but i`m just asking if there is any way doing this ...
<CVD-PR> Starnestommy,  one day someone show me a command that do it but i forgat
<aldaek> while you guys are on the subject for graphics... wheres the file to edit to remove resolutions higher than 1024x768/?
<foldart> CVD-PR: /lastlog CVD-PR
<CVD-PR> something la /mylogs etc..
<nah> cyzie: why you try ctrl-alt F2->F6 it's because you have problem with your mouse or your  graphic card or else, so when you're in the console you type startx so that you can reboot your X layer in linux
<Ward1983> if i want to install grub on only one partition, and i click advanced to do that at the isntallation, what is the correct syntax to tell on what disk and partition i want grub? (sdc in my case)
<kharloss> if vrms  can do this  i hope there is any way to do my task ..
<Ward1983> i did this allready once, but i forgot the syntax... :(
<CVD-PR> foldart,  nothing happend with thatn command
<foldart> CVD-PR: hm, might not work in xchat then (I use irssi)
<CVD-PR> o ok
<xybre> I keep getting errors like "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" because, well, it's right, there are no locale directories except C and POSIX.
<AboSamoor> can anyone help me, in the steps in creating a new keyboard layout ?
<CVD-PR> AboSamoor, system,preference
<CVD-PR> keyboard
<ton> dag
<Ward1983> hallo
<AboSamoor> CVD-PR, i want to make a new keyboard layout
<_Scooter_> richard: not sure... i always use the numbers: find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 770 {} \;
<CVD-PR> AboSamoor, layouit add?
<richard> okey... now i have problem: I am member of group webusers, I changed the /var/www to group webusers with: "chgrp -R webusers /var/www" I chmod "chmod -R /var/www g+rwx".. why can't i create directories as my user now, I added my user too webusers
<Starnestommy> richard: you may need to log out then back in
<richard> hrm..
<_polto_> hi all
<_Scooter_> richard: you have to remember to differentiate between files and directories, that's the key problem to most new users - you don't want to execute a text file, for instance :)
<richard> _Scooter_: huh?
<_Scooter_> richard: of course, that's what rm is for ;)
<AboSamoor> CVD-PR, i want to create new layout so i can add it using  system -> preferences->layout--> add
<richard> _Scooter_: i dont want execute on it all?
<PBJMan> Hey, can anyone help me? I've been having some troubles running screenlets-manager- the error is here: http://pastebin.com/d81c8747 . I've googled and all, tried it all, nothing worked. Any ideas?
<_Scooter_> richard: only on directories.
<_polto_> who is in charge of liblivemedia ? it was not updated on ubuntu for a while. I posted a question on Launchpad, but did not have a replay.
<richard> _Scooter_: ugh, i have to handpick that?
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry
<_Scooter_> richard: the command i gave you will take care of it :)  if you read the manpage for 'find', it will tell you how to select only files
<richard> _Scooter_: oh ok
<Ward1983> hallo
<CVD-PR> AboSamoor,  yes
<Ward1983> if i want to install grub on only one partition, and i click advanced to do that at the isntallation, what is the correct syntax to tell on what disk and partition i want grub? (sdc in my case)
<_Scooter_> richard: oh, i spent my fair share of time beating my head on the keyboard trying to figure it out rofl
<justatheory> Can anyone tell me how to disable the prompt interface when I `apt-get install slapd`?
<Bittarman> What would be the best way to add AMD64 kernel to my boot menu.
<justatheory> I see a call to `db_get slapd/no_configuration` in slapd.preinst, but how no idea how to set it to "true"
<justatheory> *have* no idea
<AboSamoor> CVD-PR, what yes ?
<richard> _Scooter_: heh... question, is there a way to update the permissions without logging in and out ?
<Vermux> how do I manually upgrade to kubuntu 7.10? I cant do that through adept_manager
<nicolah> Guys I'd like to use ascii passphrase with iwconfig, is it possible ?
<tritium> !upgrade | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PBJMan> No one knows which libraries I'm missing? :S
<PBJMan> Or what i'm doing wrong
<_Scooter_> richard: good question. no, it's a security issue. but you CAN set users default permissions for when they create files/dirs.
<CVD-PR> AboSamoor,  yes that you are correct
<richard> _Scooter_: uh.. default permission? o.O
<Ayabara> I'm trying to remove the kde-apps I have installed. How can I check which ones remain? Some package I can check the dependency on maybe?
<nicolah> "you can also enter the key as an SCII string by using the s: prefix, Passphrase is currently not suppoted" what's the difference between passphrase and ascii key ?
<CVD-PR> away to know what keyboard type i have 101,-104 105?
<CVD-PR> with counting
<CVD-PR> without
<richard> _Scooter_: is it chmod g+s ?
<slenentine> nicolah: sudo chmod 700 /sbin/iwconfig    then you'll have to launch it with sudo
<nicolah> slenentine: I launch it with sudo even now, it's not a problem
<CVD-PR> any way to know why i cant go suspende?
<slenentine> nicolah: well then it's password protected. so what's your aim?
<baddog144> hi all, i type: "sudo cp boost /usr/local/include/boost" but it just says: "omitting directory: boost" and it doesn't work... why? :S
<nicolah> slenentine: I'm trying to understand how to connect to my wireless network with the wep passphrase
<slenentine> oh!
<Jowi> anyone's got a feisty deb for awesome wm?
<_Scooter_> richard: nope! umask
<RoAkSoAx> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<PBJMan> baddog144: try adding a -r flag
<slenentine> nicolah: sorry i misunderstood the initial question
<nicolah> np
<albatross27> .
<_Scooter_> richard: it's set for each user, so if you set your umask for you, it's only for you and only for that session unless you save it to ~/.bashrc
<baddog144> ty PBJMan :D
<PBJMan> np
<xybre> I figured it out..
<albatross27> where chanel vietnamese?
<xybre> I installed language-support-en
<ttt--> hi, this program says it needs java 5 or higher, i got java 1.4 installed. is that higher?
<xybre> It put in a bunch of other crap, like languages for openoffice and stuf, but meh, good enough.
<napoleon> How can I use VOIP phone, please ?
<_Scooter_> richard: i have to go. you may want to consider http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/ as excellent resources for some basic questions to get answered. good luck :)
<RoAkSoAx> ttt--, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre (can chande jre with jdk and so on)
<napoleon> USB phone
<maxaki> I've got some problems with wine... I got some error messages when i open an .exe file
<richard> _Scooter_: thx
<slenentine> nicolah: try http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-use-wep-encryption-with-ubuntu-linux/
<ttt--> thanks, RoAkSoAx
<Itaku> is it possible to download the source code of a php page in firefox?
<CVD-PR> suspend?
<napoleon> Thks
<kane77> Itaku, no it's not possible
<maxaki> I've got some problems with wine... I got some error messages when i open an .exe file
<PBJMan> Guys- no one can help me with this? Has no one else gotten the same error with screenlets?
<RoAkSoAx> ttt--, you can see all packages by doing these: apt-cache search sun-java6 | grep sun-java
<kane77> Itaku, if you mean the script, it's only possible to see the generated *html
<xb3rt> can someone help me with a lag problem my ubuntu windows are having when they maximize and minimize
<PBJMan> xb3rt: Are you running compiz?
<todd_> xb3rt, are you using compiz?
<Ballena> You can eject a Cd-rom with "eject /dev/cdrom" But is there a command that closes the CD-again?
<Ward1983> how to isntall without grub?
<xb3rt> PBJMan: todd_: yes
<todd_> Ward1983, do you have another boot loader?
<johanna> Hi. I have a trouble with Hardy Alfa. I've upgraded yesterday to the alfa hardy version and everything was going just fine 'till tomorrow morning. I've just booted ubuntu, I logged in on GDM and when tries to show me the gnome desktop just frizzes.
<Ward1983> todd_ well i plan on doing grub-install /dev/sdc and then add grub in the vista bootloader
<ar0nic> hi guys
<Ward1983> todd_ one can also do that in the ubuntu setup, its clicking advanced in some screen, and then one needs to fill in what partition and disk to install grub on, only i dunno the syntax for that...
<grettin> Hi, can someone help me setup wpa encryption on my laptop please? got it working unencrypted so i know it works just need a little help please.
<baddog144> what is the linux equivalent of a Windows Enviroment variable?
<xb3rt> PBJMan: todd_: what do you recommend
<theaaghaaz> I'm having an error installing Rhythmbox. I'm compiling it from the development source, and I've got it "built", and I see it in my "Applications" drop-down menu. However, whenever I click the Rhythmbox icon, it shows a "Starting Rhthymbox Music Player" sign on the bottom task bar thing, but the sign just disappears after that. I tried starting it with the terminal, but it gave me this error: rhythmbox: error while loading shared 
<nicolah> iwconfig isn't suitable for WPA encryption, isn't it ?
<PBJMan> xb3rt: Try typing glxinfo in a terminal, and see if it lags within the next 10 seconds or so
<slenentine> Ballena: try     eject -t /dev/cdrom
<johanna> I'm on a tty right now using irssi. I don't know if it's useful but yesterday some packages like gnome-desktop-enviroment and gnome-keyring-manager were autoremoved. I tried to reinstall them again but the keyring manager was "deprecated".
<Jowi> PBJMan, running feisty myself, I installed it from 3rd party repo http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets (available for gutsy as well on that page). is that the version you are using?
<Ward1983> theaaghaaz most likely its missing shared files, or doesnt find them, dunno how to solve, sorry
<todd_> xb3rt: how much video memory?
<^u^> theaaghaaz, why not install it from the repos?
<ar0nic> ive had a load of problems, im a bit of a novice noob, i google and i do my homework, ive had some crazy issues with my video playback on my lappy with kubuntu..after a few formats and reinstalls ive decided to go with ubuntu and start here, first things first i need to properly get my vid card driver installed, although it recognizes my card as what it is that doesnt nessicarly mean that the drivers are installed and its working properly
<Ward1983> todd_ did you read my replys?
<theaaghaaz> ^u^: Because I'm hip. :P
<PBJMan> Jowi: It might be- I used apt-get to install it... I just uninstalled it, so i'll try installing that.
<xb3rt> todd_: how do i check, also i had ubuntu gutsy on this comp and it ran smooth as could be, then i reinstalled it and now its all studdery acting
<todd_> Ward1983:  so do you just want to install GRUB to the partition of your choice, or not at all?
<maxaki> I've got some problems with wine... I got some error messages when i open an .exe file
<^u^> theaaghaaz, didn't know it was hip to do it the hard way - apologies :)
<Jowi> PBJMan, I found the repo listed on that page to be quite stable.
<ar0nic> my problem in kubuntu was video playback, i had all proper codecs installed and players as well and only got sound
<ar0nic> no vid playback
<Ward1983> todd_ the goals is indeed just the partition that i choose (the one with ubuntu on it)
<theaaghaaz> ^u^: Ok, the real reason is that I want the unstable version.
<Jowi> PBJMan, 0.0.10-3 is the version I have installed.
<^u^> theaaghaaz, prob some dependency issue
<Zyonx> hola, necesito k alguien me solucione un problema
<ar0nic> i just booted ubuntu and am installing the updates that popped up
<theaaghaaz> ^u^: Huh. Okay.
<CVD-PR> why the hell wine is never updated?
<ar0nic> then where should i go from there...the restricted packages?
<theaaghaaz> ^u^: Am I allowed to repost my question?
<xb3rt> todd_: any ideas?
<Black_Magic> can someone tell me how to make a Bootable Grub CD?
<todd_> when I installed, I chose to install to the root partition, which for me was (hd0,0).  First partition on first hard drive.
<^u^> theaaghaaz, that's the issue with source installs - dependencies aren't automatically met
<^u^> theaaghaaz, sure
<ar0nic> Black_Magic download the .iso from their website, use whatever burner you'd like and burn the image
<theaaghaaz> I'm having an error installing Rhythmbox. I'm compiling it from the development source, and I've got it "built", and I see it in my "Applications" drop-down menu. However, whenever I click the Rhythmbox icon, it shows a "Starting Rhthymbox Music Player" sign on the bottom task bar thing, but the sign just disappears after that. I tried starting it with the terminal, but it gave me this error: rhythmbox: error while loading shared 
<todd_> Ward1983: when I installed, I chose to install to the root partition, which for me was (hd0,0).  First partition on first hard drive.
<Ward1983> todd_ but does a fakeraid raid0 array count as 2 or 1 drives? :s
<theaaghaaz> ^u^: I know, source installing sometimes gives me a headache.
<Black_Magic> grub website...?
<Ward1983> todd_ vista is installed on a partition on the fakeraid raid0 array
<Obinooobie> I want to install wine, but i'm not very good at this, could anyone give me some guiding or a guide?
<PBJMan> Jowi: I actually think I downloaded the package from that site using the download link, not with apt-get...
<^u^> theaaghaaz, r/box new might use a later gtk or alsa or...
<Jowi> PBJMan, use the apt repo. that makes sure you get all the dependencies installed.
<PBJMan> Obinooobie: in a terminal, "type sudo apt-get install wine"  (Without the "")
<todd_> Ward1983:  I'm sorry, I don't know about raid arrays...
<theaaghaaz> ^u^, Maybe I should download a snapshot of the svn for both GTK and ALSA?
<ar0nic> if anyone feels like stroking their expertise on a tough issue plz let me know
<PBJMan> Jowi, I tried, but it looks as though the repository is offline or something- Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/screenlets/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<ar0nic> thanks for all help guys
<ar0nic> please PM tho
<ar0nic> as this channel is moving much fast.
<Ward1983> todd_ is it for sure that sdc is (hd2,1)? (that drive only has one partition)
<^u^> theaaghaaz, they were just guesses - could be lots of other things as well - who knows
<ar0nic> ive already googled to death and tried all options out there that i could figure out
<Ward1983> todd_ if it is sure then i know enough :)
<Jowi> PBJMan, you seem to be right. I get the same error. :-/
<PBJMan> Jowi: :S Fail...
<PBJMan> >.<
<maxaki> useradd: unable to lock password file
<grettin> could someone point me to or paste a wpa_supplicant.conf using an atheros card please
<Black_Magic> ar0nic, What .iso..
<theaaghaaz> I'm having an error installing Rhythmbox. I'm compiling it from the development source, and I've got it "built", and I see it in my "Applications" drop-down menu. However, whenever I click the Rhythmbox icon, it shows a "Starting Rhthymbox Music Player" sign on the bottom task bar thing, but the sign just disappears after that. I tried starting it with the terminal, but it gave me this error: rhythmbox: error while loading shared 
<Starnestommy> theaaghaaz: what was the error?
<theaaghaaz> Starnestommy, rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: librhythmbox-core.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Starnestommy> theaaghaaz: what happens when you run "locate librhythmbox-core.so.0" ?
<PBJMan> Jowi: I'm not too familiar with linux, but I'm getting around- there's no way around using his site for this, is there? Well, for a repo- there's no backups...?
<todd_> Ward1983, the numbering starts with 0, so it sounds like in your case, hd2,1 would be third hard drive, second partition
<rathel> How do I turn off Snapping to the screen edges?
<theaaghaaz> Starnestommy: Nothing.
<Jowi> PBJMan, gutsy?
<Starnestommy> theaaghaaz: does the version in the repositories work?
<Ward1983> todd_ so (hd2.0) should be sdc, right?
<Obinooobie> PBJMan: When i write type "sudo apt-get install wine" it say
<Obinooobie> "sudo is hashed (/usr/bin/sudo)
<Obinooobie> apt-get is /usr/bin/apt-get
<theaaghaaz> Starnestommy: Yes.
<Obinooobie> install is /usr/bin/install
<Obinooobie> bash: type: wine: could not be found"
<Obinooobie> Roughly translated from swedish
<FloodBot3> Obinooobie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Freezeil> I installed Ubuntu for the first time today, and I was told to install EasyBCD to have a normal dual-boot (between Ubuntu and Vista). However, I ran into a problem even google can't solve...
<akan01n> hi, when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart, if i modifiy anything using the command 'route' the information is restored, where do i change it?
<Freezeil> Cannot load from harddisk.
<Freezeil> Insert Systemdisk and press any key.
<armenb> how does a compiler decide what symbols to export and which not to?
<PBJMan> Jowi: Yes.
<Freezeil> What should I do?
<armenb> i didn't explicitly say, and "nm" is showing "T" and "t" by several functions
<Jowi> PBJMan, I haven't tried this version. might work for you: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Screenlets
<PBJMan> Obinooobie: Next time, use www.pastebin.com
<PBJMan> Jowi: Alright, i'll try.
<armenb> darnit.
<armenb> wrong channel.
<armenb> sorry
<Ward1983> Freezeil normally it sohuld be enough to install ubuntu, normally grub takes care of this (im not entirely sure as i got raid so i cant use grub)
<Ward1983> but thats the way its with XP
<Freezeil> Aye
<Freezeil> With Vista I had to install EasyBCD
<Freezeil> And it still won't load :(
<aldaek> is there a way to disable bootup splash screen and see what the computer is doing on bootup? not just erros, but all processes it does?
<rathel> lol How do I turn off Snapping to the screen edges?
<slenentine> Freezeil: check out ntfsfix
<Starnestommy> aldaek: change the boot options for "quiet splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst to "nosplash"
<Obinooobie> PBJMan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59622/
<Ward1983> Freezeil do you have RAID?
<Itaku> how do i connect to a mysql server?
<aldaek> will that show everything, not just errors, right?
<proprietarysucks> anyone in here know why ubuntu 7.10 64-bit cannot install over pxe?
<Freezeil> Nope, no raid
<Freezeil> slenentine: what does ntfsfix does?
<Starnestommy> aldaek: anything that shows output
<Freezeil> Will it ruin my vista? :)
<m3gach33zy> Hello ubuntu guys I need some help installing ubuntu on my 64 bit pc that has to use a dvi converter.  The problem is that i'm trying to install ubuntu and I can select install ubuntu on the pc.  Afterwards the screen flashes something really fast and then no more video... but I can hear the disc running and trying to install nevertheless...
<Ward1983> Freezeil then it should be sufficient to just install ubuntu after vista, on another disk and/or partition
<slenentine> no
<Freezeil> Ward1983, I did
<Trubadurix> hiho
<PBJMan> Obinooobie: I don't know, honestly- if you can't find the answer here, try the forums... I've never seen that before.
<Ward1983> Freezeil then what did you do with EasyBCD?
<slenentine> Freezeil: read http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398122  i used it once in that situation and it worked
<m3gach33zy> Does anyone know how I can get video while using a dvi converter?
<Obinooobie> ah, too bad..
<Obinooobie> well, ill try the forums
<PBJMan> Jowi: Ah, it works! Thanks :D
<Freezeil> Ward1983: I used it to get to the bootload page-thingy
<SubOne> well i just installed the ati video drives and then compiz wasnt running so i changed it to on in the xorg.conf and not compiz is running but it is really really slow, any ideas what i can try?
<Trubadurix> anyone know how i make my menuline in terminal window to hide permernent? if i press dont show it will be showen next time i open a terminal and i cant edit it in the terminal profil any know?
<Ward1983> Freezeil, normally grub is the only bootloader you need (unless you got fakeraid like me, then an easy way out can be the vista bootloader)
<Freezeil> slenentine: thanks, will follow it right away with the livecd
<slenentine> np
<Ward1983> Freezeil maybe the easyest to try is jsut reinstall on the same location as the previous ubuntu installation, that usualle fixes grub too
<JimpsEd> mv -f still exceptions when there are directories how can I force overwrite even for dirs?
<Freezeil> Ward1983, I did...
<proprietarysucks> getting really tiring installing ubuntu 7.10 64-bit from cd
<proprietarysucks> anyone in here know why ubuntu 7.10 64-bit cannot install over pxe?
<Ward1983> Freezeil ah ok try the link, i didnt notice untill now
<theaaghaaz> I'm having an error installing Rhythmbox. I'm compiling it from the development source, and I've got it "built", and I see it in my "Applications" drop-down menu. However, whenever I click the Rhythmbox icon, it shows a "Starting Rhthymbox Music Player" sign on the bottom task bar thing, but the sign just disappears after that. I tried starting it with the terminal, but it gave me this error: rhythmbox: error while loading shared 
<slenentine> Freezeil: ntfsprogs is in the repos, so you shouldn't even have to compile it
<Freezeil> excellent, the easier, the better
<xb3rt> so in regards to my ubuntu gutsy window lag problem with compiz is their a solution
<Freezeil> See you soon, I hope :)
<yhdbcg> hi
<yhdbcg> bye
<ompaul> !compile | theaaghaaz
<ubotu> theaaghaaz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<proprietarysucks> any more advanced ubuntu channels?
<proprietarysucks> or, developers channel
<^u^> !install | proprietarysucks
<ubotu> proprietarysucks: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<m3gach33zy> can anyone help me install ubuntu on my desktop??
<elisboa> m3gach33zy: where did you get stuck?
<larryzli> anyone here who can help me with a sound problem?
<ompaul> !sound | larryzli
<ubotu> larryzli: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<elisboa> larryzli: where did you get stuck?
<m3gach33zy> elisboa: i boot the cd and hit enter on install and then after that it says loading kernel 100% after that the screen goes blank
<larryzli> elisboa: my sound does not work at all in linux
<elisboa> m3gach33zy: maybe you need to select "vga safe graphic installation" option
<m3gach33zy> elisboa: I'm also having to use a dvi converter and i've been told that doesnt help
<m3gach33zy> elisboa: i've tried the safe graphics mode as well and that doesnt do it
<elisboa> m3gach33zy: and text mode installation?
<m3gach33zy> elisboa: idk how to do that
<elisboa> m3gach33zy: it's an option, just like the others
<louish> Hi all.  I'm running 7.10 and I'm trying to get some output from a traceroute command.  All that show's up is the 1st and 15th (end) hops.  I have a windows box and a tracert show's every hop?   And I missing a switch or something?
<m3gach33zy> elisboa: i'll reboot the desktop and search for that option
<Itaku> whats a program to make flash objects?
<edfromballarat> quick question if anybody is free to help
<Itaku> yeah?
<CyberScript30_> oi
<proprietarysucks> anyone ever been able to install ubuntu 7.10 64-bit over pxe?
<larryzli> I have a toshiba tecra A8 and have already tried the fix on the ubuntu forums, but still do not have any sound, anyone know the problem?
<proprietarysucks> even once
<nrp> proprietarysucks: yea
<m3gach33zy> elisboa: i dont see a text based install
<proprietarysucks> 64-bit
<nrp> proprietarysucks: yes.
<nnckdn> hi
<proprietarysucks> because it doesn't work here
<Banji_dk1> hi people, i´m portuguese and i don´t write good english, but i try to explain.
<edfromballarat> if i have a program that runs from a .sh, where should I put it so that I can run it from anywhere in the shell, if that makes sense?
<Banji_dk1> i have one laptop clevo M72SR processor T7250 4Gb ram and graphic card is sis 351 mirage, i try to install de ubuntu 7.04 , 7.10 and de version beta og the 8.04 and all this versions blocked "crash" my pc in installation
<proprietarysucks> on any system we try it on
<Ballena> Should I have "auto" or "noauto" for /dev/cdrom0 in FSTAB?
<proprietarysucks> and has never worked, ever, even once on any variation of systems we have tried
<proprietarysucks> ubuntu 7.10 32-bit does, 64-bit doesn't
<slenentine> edfromballarat: /usr/bin
<grettin> it seems like everytime i use /etc/network/interfaces to set the card up it doesn't work so is there a way to setup via iwconfig for wpa?
<proprietarysucks> it just immediately kernel panics
<xb3rt> can someone pleeeaaasse, help me figure out why my windows are so laggy, im also using compiz
<edfromballarat> cheers, thanks guys
<Nitroray> Hello all.. I want to play Habbo.
<Nitroray> So what to do? I already tried sudo apt-get install flashplayer9 , but did not work :(
<nrp> proprietarysucks: it has worked fine when ive used it, try a different image.  or try hardy
<Nitroray> !flash
<Banji_dk1> proprietarysucks i try the 64 bits and the 32 bits
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<proprietarysucks> there is only one image that I know of
<Banji_dk1> i try the version hardy i don´s cant install
<Banji_dk1> please help me
<proprietarysucks> also, I can't change the OS required
<m3gach33zy> anyone else have any other ideas on how I can install ubuntu on my desktop??
<nrp> proprietarysucks: try an older netboot. maybe there was a regression
<sander_m> Question: Does Mesa support Direct rendering? When I type `glxinfo` it says "Direct rendering: no". But my Xorg log says DRI is loaded...
<slenentine>  xb3rt: run "glxgears" for like 30 seconds and tell me what the average fps is
<larryzli> Question: I have no sound in linux. I'm running on a toshiba tecra A8 and have already tried the alsa-base fix. What else can I do?
<Jowi> sander_m, yes. which video card do you have?
<Dex-Freudii> hi
<Banji_dk1> Question:i have one laptop clevo M72SR processor T7250 4Gb ram and graphic card is sis 351 mirage, i try to install de ubuntu 7.04 , 7.10 and de version beta og the 8.04 and all this versions blocked "crash" my pc in installation
<proprietarysucks> we have 606,610,704,710 both 32 and 64 bit and out of all of those systems only 64-bit 710 doesn't work
<Dex-Freudii> what is the UUID of a hard disk partition?
<sander_m> Jowi: ATI X1300. I've been trying for four days to get it working now. fglrxinfo keeps saying "Mesa" for the 3D driver.
<xb3rt> glxgears logged me out
<Banji_dk1> plese help-me i desesperated
<Jowi> sander_m, you're probably not using the correct driver for your card.
<Jowi> !ati | sander_m
<ubotu> sander_m: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dex-Freudii> if I change a partition size will its UUID change also?
<Banji_dk1> i nedd the linux in my laptop and i can't install
<^u^> Banji_dk1, did you do the md5 check on the disks?
<minimec> larryzli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579906
<sander_m> Jowi: Did that. Tried that. The binary driver loads fine. It just doesn't give me 3D
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: why can't you install it? what's the error message?
<sander_m> Jowi: Want to see my Xorg log?
<larryzli> minimec: ive already tried those
<m3gach33zy> can someone.. anyone help me install ubuntu on my desktop?
<Dex-Freudii> m3gach33zy: yep
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: okay well i'm having a problem with video
<Jowi> sander_m, won't help me I'm afraid. I have no experience with that card and drivers
<Banji_dk1> [Dex-Freudii]: don´t have error message, the installation is crash when the screen say UBUNTU and have one bar
<minimec> larryzli: So I can't help you ... sorry
<akan01n> hi, Ubuntu 7.10 is gutsy, right?
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: which hardware do you have? which ubuntu version?
<sander_m> Jowi: Okay, but do you know DRI?
<larryzli> Question: how do I upgrade my ALSA drivers?
<Dex-Freudii> m3gach33zy: what problem?
<tekteen> akan01n: that is the newest
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: i can hit enter on the start or install ubuntu and then it says loading kernel 100% then after that the video cuts off
<akan01n> tekteen: ok
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: the pc is still running and i can hear that the disc is running
<Jowi> sander_m, for intel and via chipsets I can help. not for ati. I know too little of their drivers.
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: I am also using a dvi converter which i guess makes giant problems
<Banji_dk1> [Dex-Freudii]: i try the versions 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04, my hardware is core 2 duo T7250,4 gb ram, harddisk sata, board sis m671,graphic card is sis 351 mirage 3
<Banji_dk1> [Dex-Freudii]: my laptop is a Clevo M72SR
<sander_m> Jowi: Okay. I didn't know DRI was closely tied to the driver. Thanks anyway.
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: hold on a sec
<novato_br> how can I make to work utf-8 on line "/dev/sdb1 /media/winxp defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1" ?
<Banji_dk1> [Dex-Freudii]: ok
<Dex-Freudii> m3gach33zy: are you installing?
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: well right now i'm paused at the ubuntu install screen waiting for some directions lol
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: I can't install any further because I dont have video
<Dex-Freudii> try this: when the screen goes black hit ctrl+alt+F1
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: okay lemme try really quick
<novato_br> how can I make to work ntfs on ubuntu just setting fstab  ?
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: have you checked on google if someone could fix that problem?
<tekteen> !ntfs | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: i did ctrl alt f1 and nothing happened
<Banji_dk1> yes i cheked in google and don´t fin anything
<Jowi> sander_m, I found this though: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<johaan> Having issues getting Java stuff to run in Firefox,   Anyone have a good help doc for getting it install properly?
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: hold on
<Banji_dk1> [Dex-Freudii]: yes i cheked in google and don´t find anything
<tekteen> johaan: when you install java (via the repo) it should work
<tekteen> !java | johaan
<ubotu> johaan: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Banji_dk1> i try to solve this problem, 1 month every days i try
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: right now i can see that the cd is running and flashing its little light but i have no video
<Banji_dk1> [Dex-Freudii]: i try to solve this problem, 1 month every days i try
<johaan> Okay cool,  thanks
<novato_br> tekteen, i don't want to use ntfs-3g
<sander_m> Jowi: Thanks. I'll see if there's anything in there that wasn't mentioned in the other umpteen guides I read over the past few days
<tekteen> novato_br: why not
<novato_br> i want to mount manually on fstab
<tekteen> novato_br: ntfs-3g is the backend for ntfs in fstab
<grettin> I've got unencrypted wireless working but only via iwconfig using   /etc/network/interfaces does not work. how can i a, setup encryptian? and b, have it connect on boot? is there a way?
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: http://eriksdatadump.blogspot.com/2007/10/review-of-clevo-m720r.html
<novato_br> tekteen, i want learn more, if one day I can't get the ntfs-3g i will might to install without them
<Dex-Freudii> try to contact these people
<tekteen> novato_br: you can not work without it
<tekteen> novato_br: ntfs-3g is the only program (just about) to use ntfs
<m3gach33zy> Dex-Freudii: well something interesting kinda happend.. I let the cd run for a little while longer this time and my screen flashed the ubuntu loading cursor then screen went black again... not sure if i should just wait it out for a few hrs?
<tekteen> novato_br: have you read the guide?
<novato_br> yeah
<novato_br> send me, tekteen
<novato_br> plz
<tekteen> !ntfs > novato_br
<|DuReX|> I'm trying to get my wifi card working as AP, I see a device wlan0 & wmaster0, what is that wmaster0 ??
<novato_br> thx
<Banji_dk1> [Dex-Freudii]: yes but in my laptop this ubuntu 7.10 don´t work, in installation "crash"
<Ballena> How do I get the UUID for a disk in my system?
<tekteen> !uuid > Ballena
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: I know... Ijust tell you to contact them since they have the same hardware than yoyu
<`Dave> Hi everyone. I have a quick question. I have an init.d script I want to run on a headless server at boot time. I want to be able to run it as a specific user though. I had a quick google but can't find anything so I thought I would ask here. Maybe it is quite simple.
<fredrin> How do i solv this unmet dependencies problems:
<fredrin> The following packages have unmet dependencies: compiz-gnome: Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.6.2+git20071119-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 is installed compiz-plugins: Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.6.2+git20071119-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 is installed
<`Dave> I'm running ubuntu 7.10
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: explain me in detail what happens during installation
<Slart> `Dave: I thin sudo can run stuff as any user.. sudo -u
<Dex-Freudii> I need help::: if I change a disk partition's size, will its UUID change as well?
<damaltor> can somebody tell me a few things about smartcard readers? i have built-in one in my computer, but have no idea how to use it.
<`Dave> excellent. so if I bung that in my init script with the proper user as a parameter it should just work? I'll give that a try.
<tekteen> Dave: the program su USERNAME
<`Dave> thank you.
<`Dave> just testing.
<Ssam`> where can i learn ubuntu package creating and all
<Ssam`> to make repos
<|DuReX|> somebody ?
<Ssam`> intresting nick
<tekteen> Ssam`: there is a debian packaging guide
<jpatrick> !packguide | Ssam`
<ubotu> Ssam`: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Ssam`> yes where is it
<Ssam`> thanks
<tekteen> jpatrick: thanks :-)
<Ssam`> which should i read first
<tekteen> beet me to it
<tekteen> the first
<Banji_dk1> Dex-Freudii:i start with cd of the linux, selected to install, the kernel charge , and then in screen have the Ubuntu and have one bar this bar to stop and my pc crash, i try to boot to put this "noapic nolapic nosmp pnpbios=off" and the the dvd run and i have acesse to live cd and i select install bu when to go to step of the partition of the disk they have a error"can´t write in disk"
<Itaku> whats a program to make flash objects?????????????????????
<tekteen> Ssam`: and the 3rd
<joanki> can anyone tell me a really great open-source flash-card program for learning?
<Slart> Itaku: apt-cache search flash .... there are a few.. and you only need one ?
<joanki> i want to use them for class
<Banji_dk1> Dex-Freudii:do you understand, i dont wirte fine english :s
<Itaku> yeah
<Ssam`> aight
<kestir> what is the keyboard shortcut to magnify the screen?
<Banji_dk1> Dex-Freudii:do you understand, i dont write fine english :s
<aldaek> how do i determine if teamspeak pkg installed both client and server... wehre do i find that server?
<Ssam`> they are all complete guides right?
<Dennisnuel> join #drupal
<Ssam`> i mean id be able to create a package if i practice them?
<tekteen> Ssam`: I think the first one is
<m3gach33zy> can anyone tell me if its possible to install windows games on ubuntu?  like COD4 for instance?
<Ssam`> lol.....okay and i am very very very new
<Flannel> Ssam`: yeah.  You'll probably get more help in #ubuntu-motu
<Ssam`> okay
<aldaek> cod4 is way too new.. but you can check it out online.
<Ssam`> thanks
<Slart> m3gach33zy: some games.. go to www.winehq.org and read up.. check the appdb for your favourite game
<aldaek> there's also a method to install windows directx dlls if you have a license to use them
<Itaku> how do i run swftools
<Slart> aldaek: huh? do you have more info on this?
<Slart> Itaku: isn't there a man page?
<grettin> i can't get   /etc/network/interfaces to work but i can set up with iwconfig. help please
<Itaku> no...
<Slart> Itaku: and google doesn't give you any good links?
<lordleemo> m3gach33zy: yes it is m8 i use play on linux http://www.playonlinux.com/en/ but you can also use wine  http://www.winehq.org/
<Slart> Itaku: oh.. and I checked.. there are man-pages..
<Itaku> where?
<Banji_dk1> Dex-Freudii:are you there?
<Slart> Itaku: man swfcombine is one example..
<m3gach33zy> lordleemo: i actually have wine installed on this computer but how do you know what programs/games work on it?
<maxakiGAME> My wine doesn't work, it says: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"C:\\windows" is not accessible
<Slart> m3gach33zy: either you try them and see if they work or you check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<fr33d0m> the best way to do it is through a copy of cedega
<m3gach33zy> Slart: thanks
<Banji_dk1> Dex-Freudii:are you there?????????????
<Itaku> whats a program to make flash objects??????????????
<fr33d0m> that or get enough developers to make linux versions! :P
<lordleemo> m3gach33zy: try em m8 best bet  there is a site that list them hang on ill have a look
<fr33d0m> itaku...  adobe flash
<Itaku> ...
<Itaku> seriously
<maxakiGAME> My wine doesn't work, it says: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"C:\\windows" is not accessible
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: sorry I took it so long... I was busy
<fr33d0m> adobe doesnt offer flash for nix though.. you will have to run it with wine
<Ward1983> i got a grub error, could'nt find hd2,0 while ubuntu shoudl surely be installed on it :s how can i fix this?
<fr33d0m> did you get it from the repos?
<Dex-Freudii> Banji_dk1: I really don't know that is happening sorry. Try to write in the ubuntu forums to ask that question
<akan01n> help, my touch screen is working upside down, i drag bottom-up the cursor goes up-bottom... hehehehe..
<tekteen> fr33d0m: flash is in linux
<Slart> maxakiGAME: you might get better answers if you ask that question in #winehq .. that's the official wine support channel
<Banji_dk1> [Dex-Freudii]: don´t have problem, sorry of my insistence
<amenado> Ward1983-> how many hard disk do you have?
<Lumbago> i was kinda wondering... how many ways can you try to install Catalyst without getting it to work?
<grettin> seriously guy's i've been in an out of here for like the last 4 hours, I thought this was where you were supposed to go if you needed help. I mean is it that you guy's don't know? ya know that would be fine just say sorry man don't know but to get completely ignored for so long is so frustrating. sorry for havin a go, i know its not your job or anythin. I was just hopin for help if you fancy lookin at http://ubuntuforums.org/showth
<Ward1983> amenado, 4, the first 2 in fakeraid raid0 for vista, so i installed grub only on hd2,0
<lordleemo> m3gach33zy: http://appdb.winehq.org/  there you go m8
<m3gach33zy> lordleemo: yeah i'm checking it out now thanks
<Slart> grettin: most people don't answer if they don't know.. it's just the way it is.. don't take it personally
<Ward1983> amenado, now i can choose in the vista bootloader between vista and ubuntu, and if chosen for ubuntu grub loads, but it cant boot apperantly
<fr33d0m> tekteen.. he wants to know how to make flash objects not just view them and as far as ive seen..  adobe hasnt made a nix version
<madman91> good day to everyone
<tekteen> fr33d0m: nm
<Ward1983> amenado, so ubuntu is on the third disk, to make it short :)
<Itaku> whats a program to make flash objects??????????????
<Ward1983> loool
<Ward1983> Itaku, qdobe flash...
<m3gach33zy> Does anyone know how long resizing a partition should take.... I'm installing ubuntu on my desktop right now and the most i can hear right now is that the cd is running and the display says please wait resizing partition and its at 0% for the past like 15 minutes
<madman91> IS there a way to read why a linux box crashed? Or froze (due to heavy processes) for that matter?
<fr33d0m> itaku...  use adobe flash but you will have to run it with wine or on a osx or winblows box
<Slart> madman91: well.. there are logs.. syslogs.. kernel logs.. look in /var/log
<Itaku> whats one for linux?
<Imagineer66> Just joining but I had a similar question about adobe reader
<amenado> Ward1983-> i dont know of how ntldr allows ubuntu to boot..and am not sure fake raid is supported at boot time
<Imagineer66> what about using Automatix2 for ubuntu
<Ward1983> Itaku, this is the windows one: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/ qdobe doesnt provide a linux version
<Slart> Imagineer66: looking for a linux alternative to adobe reader?
<Flannel> Imagineer66: don't use Automatix.
<Imagineer66> oh, sorry, wrong program
<Slart> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Itaku> 699 DOLLARS?
<Ward1983> amenado, i allready did this once, fakeraid is not supported, but the vista bootloader fixes that
<Itaku> screw that...
<Imagineer66> Why not Automatix?
<Ongaku> how do I uninstall atk-1.9.1...i compiled it yesterday to get something else to work and now its freaking out all my programs
<Slart> Imagineer66: it has been known to break things.. break them so you have to reinstall ubuntu even
<Flannel> Imagineer66: because it breaks systems
<Ward1983> amenado, it happens like this: PC starts, vista bootloader shows, 2 options, vista and ubuntu, if i select ubuntu then grub starts
<|DuReX|> is it possible to update to newer kernel version in ubuntu ? need some drivers from 2.6.23
<madman91> Slart: Hm... thanks :) but any idea how I can see which process causes very high cpu useage (before hanging the computer)
<amenado> Ward1983-> where is grub pointed? if grub starts can you interrupt it?
<Ongaku> i compiled it, i just need to know how to uninstall it now
<fr33d0m> you can update your kernel through the repos
<Slart> madman91: hmm... if it isn't in the logs.. then I don't think so
<Imagineer66> hmmm.. I guess I'll find out.  Unfortunately, I installed Automatix this afternoon.
<|DuReX|> fr33d0m: but latest in repo is 2.6.22-11 ..
<Slart> Imagineer66: you have my sympathy..
<oXyG3N> #linuxac
<Itaku> whats a program to make flash objects?????????????? THAT IS FREE...
<Ward1983> amenado, i get the menu and everything, where can i check the details again for grub? ill pastebin the config file
<Al-Khouli> Hi guys, i am trying to install my HP-1215 printer, but i can't get it detected here, can any help ?
<Imagineer66> Live and learn.  Sometimes that's the price of computing.
<tekteen> Ongaku: use sudo make uninstall in the directory you compiled it in
<Imagineer66> I haven't used IRC in a LOOONGGG time.  How do I turn off the enters and lefts?
<fr33d0m> hmmmm..  then you have to manually compile it and then youre just looking at work :/
<madman91> Is there some universal system logger that logs processes/network-usage/etc.. in one readable way? .. like a hierarchy of folders
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone tell me how I change my keyboard layout in kde on fiesty? I go into the regional and language settings from system but the keyboard setting options are greyed out.... thanks.
<amenado> Ward1983-> look at your boot.ini where it points grub
<Ongaku> tekteen ok but where is it install default?
<madman91> To log which processes run when and by which users
<Slart> Imagineer66: depends on the client.. in irssi you do /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Ward1983> Imagineer66, thats what my teacher probably thought earlyer today when he repeaditely asked me to explain (crappy windows) stuff
<tekteen> thesaint4444: in systemsettings
<Ongaku> tekteen: /usr/ something something??
<Ward1983> amenado, will pqstebin it
<tekteen> Ongaku: it will know
<Slart> madman91: there's cacti.. takes some setting up.. but then it's shiny with nice diagrams and such
<tekteen> thesaint4444: under region and language
<Ongaku> tekteen: ok so i just type sudo make uninstall <theprogram>
<Imagineer66> Thanks' Slart.
<tekteen> Ongaku: no
<madman91> Slart: is that for networking only?
<thesaint4444> tekteen: no, it is there but greyed out.....
<Imagineer66> Thanks slart... much more readable.
<tekteen> Ongaku: you go to the folder where you did make install
<Slart> madman91: all kinds of stuff.. processes.. free disk space.. ping times to servers.. network load.... lots of stuff
<tekteen> Ongaku: then type sudo make uninstall
<Slart> Imagineer66: indeed.. this channel can get kind of busy
<Al-Khouli> can anyone help my with my HP-1215 printer setup ?
<ianoshorty> hey all, im having a bit of trouble executing from tarballs. when i ./configure i get an error saying "checking for GLIB - version >= 2.8.0.... no and configure fails
<ianoshorty> any ideas?
<Ongaku> tekteen: yeah but where is that?? does it default to a certain folder?
<tekteen> Ongaku: no
<Slart> ianoshorty: you probably need a dev package.. hang on a minute.. I'll check
<Ongaku> tekteen: i downloaded it and compiled it in the documents folder
<thesaint4444> tekteen: there are no options available... any ideas? it is a real pain not having the correcty layout...
<Imagineer66> I'm using Pidgin just because it was here.  What is a better IRC.  Back in the Win days, I would have used MIRC.
<tekteen> Ongaku: then go there
<drewb1> Hello, what a good editor if I need something to go through and redo all the indents in my program?
<ianoshorty> ok slart thanks
<Ongaku> tekteen: ok with cd and all that??
<madman91> MMk, thanks Slart :)
<tekteen> Ongaku: yes
<Ongaku> tekteen: ok one sec
<Ward1983> amenado, where to find it? never needed it before
<fr33d0m> drewb1: gedit or personally i prefer nano
<chelz> drewb1: to do it by hand, nano. to do it with amazingless, sed/awk
<Imagineer66> drweb1  look at sed and awk.  They are not WYSIWIG but the perfect tool for what you want.
<tekteen> thesaint4444: are you able to get to the region & language page?
<thesaint4444> Imagineer: I use Konversation in kde...
<drewb1> fr33d0m: gedit won't redo all the indents, will it?
<thesaint4444> tekteen: yes...
<amenado> Ward1983-> what are you looking for?
<Imagineer66> Looking for a Gnome IRC.
<tekteen> thesaint4444: then you went to keyboard layout?
<Ward1983> amenado, boot.ini like u qsked
<Slart> !info libglib2.0-dev | this might be the one, ianoshorty
<Ongaku> tekteen: thank you :) i´ll have to remember that lol
<ubotu> this might be the one, ianoshorty: libglib2.0-dev (source: glib2.0): Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 619 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<thesaint4444> tekteen: but I cant make any changes....
<thesaint4444> tekteen: nothing there to change...
<tekteen> thesaint4444: click the checkbox at the top
<Slart> ianoshorty: to install it run "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev" in a terminal
<amenado> Ward1983-> you have to tell vista boot loader to use grub, which file was that that you modified to add the line for grub?
<thesaint4444> tekteen: yip did that... nothing..
<ianoshorty> so if i do sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<Itaku> f
<Ongaku> tekteen: haha it fixed everything too :) thank you very very much
<Ward1983> amenado, lol thats all done, i can use grub and everything
<ianoshorty> wow im actually making progress with linux :P
<amenado> Ward1983-> i would think it is boot.ini but am not familiar with vista
<tekteen> Ongaku: np
<Itaku> whats a program to make flash objects??????????????????????????????????????????????????
<drewb1> Imagineer66: I will look at sed and awk
<Ward1983> amenado, grub jsut doesnt want to boot ubuntu
<ianoshorty> thanks a lot, il let you know if that sorts it
<tekteen> thesaint4444: ask for help in #kubuntu
<Slart> Itaku: adding question marks won't make people help you..
<fr33d0m> drewb1: you will have to go through and manually indent,...  maybe i misunderstood you
<Ward1983> amenado, jsut forget vista, that part works
<fr33d0m> Itaku: Adobe Flash
<thesaint4444> tekteen: thanks... will do.
<drewb1> fr33d0m: mm'kay thanks
<amenado> Ward1983-> grub can boot ubuntu do not forget that.. its how you use vista boot loader to chain to grub
<Itaku> fr33d0m i want it free
<Slart> ianoshorty: this is a common thing to do.. run ./configure.. get an error.. find the dev package.. run ./configure.. rinse, repeat =)
<ianoshorty> while im waiting - im new to irc, how to i target my message at someone?
<Y-Town> Imagineer66: BitchX
<Slart> ianoshorty: just type their nick first.. use tab to autocomplete
<fr33d0m> Itaku: if you had been paying attention earlier..  we have told you 3 times
<Ward1983> amenado, will check to be sure but that should be ok since grub worked... only it didnt boot ubuntu
<amenado> Ward1983-> where did you install the grub? which partition, because thats where you point the vista boot loader to find  it
<LjL> ianoshorty: simply type their names, like i'm doing. you can use the TAB key to autocomplete nicknames
<Gunn> Itaku: too bad
<Ward1983> amenado, hd2.0 (dev/sdc)
<ianoshorty> Slart, thanks :)
<Ward1983> first partition
<Itaku> fr33d0m: im not paying a fricking 700 dollars for it
<Imagineer66> Thanks for the help
<richard> does someone know any tutorials for Zend Framework that guides you from the very basics of getting started with it?
<fr33d0m> Itaku: can't help you there..  im sure you can figure it out though :P
<Slart> ianoshorty: you're welcome
<Imagineer66> later
<ianoshorty> right lets see if that fixed it, brb sec
<Itaku> you guys are helpless
<amenado> Ward1983-> are you sure?..oh heck,, be back in a few...
<Gunn> Itaku: we are not here to direct people towards pirated software
<Gunn> Itaku: we are here to help and get help from others for ubuntu
<Ward1983> amenado, perfect timing i was just about to say the same :) going for a smoke, see you in a few minutes
<Daisuke-Ido> !piracy | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Daisuke-Ido> there's the final word.  if you don't like it, go elsewhere.
<fr33d0m> Itaku: there is no free alternative to adobe flash and i will not assist you in piracy,,,  especially on ubuntu irc
<ianoshorty> Slart, right furthern, now i get checking for AWN.... configure: error: Package requirements were not met
<LjL> ok, i think he's got the concept
<Reenen> can evolution read news?
<Slart> ianoshorty: AWN??.. compiling avant?
<Reenen> I installed newsx, but I still can't access the news at news://forums.talkto.net/glscene.general
<Slart> ianoshorty: there is a libawn-dev
<Ward1983> Itaku, what would you use flash for?
<Slart> !info libawn-dev
<ubotu> Package libawn-dev does not exist in gutsy
<ianoshorty> Slart, yeh, or at least trying to :P
<Ward1983> Itaku, animation?
<ianoshorty> Slart, ahh right il give that a go, sec :)
<Slart> ianoshorty: hmm.. I was wrong.. no such package..
<bjarki> How do I edit a system file in Ubuntu? Is there something like SU that works from terminal (su does not work).
<LjL> !sudo > bjarki    (bjarki, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soneil> Reenen, yes it can.   Just like adding a mail account, but pick Usenet instead of imap/pop3/etc for the receiving server
<Slart> bjarki: sudo
<Ward1983> should you use it for animations, try out synfig (google it, its free)
<Toshio> !info cacti
<ubotu> cacti (source: cacti): Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6j-1.1ubuntu0.2 (gutsy), package size 937 kB, installed size 3612 kB
<ianoshorty> Slart, indeed, not coming up
<Slart> ianoshorty: can you paste the output from ./configure ?
<ianoshorty> Slart, wish i knew more about linux, this is my first go with it
<Slart> !paste | ianoshorty
<ubotu> ianoshorty: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> ianoshorty: we've all been there... in a year you won't be able to go back to windows... =)
<xb3rt> can someone help me get vmware setup on my laptop, i just download the .tar and tried installing it but got a few errors
<Pelo> ianoshorty, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Pelo> xb3rt, just use the vmware server in the repos
<__mikem> When ever I use the nvidia drivers (which is all the time because no open source drivers work with my video card) my applications randomly hang when ever I am doing anything involving video playback
<Madroxprime> Hey quick question, any one know why gutsy won't detect all my ram? i got 1.5 gigs and it's telling me i got 512
<s-h-a-k-a> I also want a registration key
<LjL> Madroxprime: where does it say that?
<Pelo> __mikem, turn off desktop effects
<LjL> s-h-a-k-a: excuse me?
<s-h-a-k-a> :p
<laptoplad2232> !package pidgin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package pidgin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> Madroxprime: oh.. never seen anyone with that problem before..
<s-h-a-k-a> lol, j/k
<__mikem> s-h-a-k-a, you don't need a registration key, thats what make slinux so great
<laptoplad2232> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<laptoplad2232> !pidgin
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Madroxprime> it doesn't say anything it just lags, when i checked the sysinfo it says i only got 512 physical
<__mikem> Pelo, but I like the efects :(
<LjL> !fishing | laptoplad2232
<ubotu> laptoplad2232: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Madroxprime> i checked my box ot make sure no one jacked any and it's all there
<Pelo> __mikem, turn off the effects , see if you still have the problem, that will help you figure out the problem
<Slart> Madroxprime: do you have three sticks of 512 Mb? does all the memory work in windows?
<bjarki> If I am as name-desktop in VIM. can I expect to find files out in the "root"? (I can't find the file I want to edit).
<__mikem> Pelo, oh
<m3gach33zy> damit can anyone tell me why the resizing partition is taking so long? its been about 40 minutes and i'm still at 0%
<Slart> m3gach33zy: well.. it has to do a lot of things.. move files around.. etc.. how large is the partition?
<Madroxprime> I got two one gig and a 512, it all works in Windows ...is it a ram pairing issue?
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, ntfs partiton ? did you defrag it frist ? stuff needs to me moved around, it might take a while
<m3gach33zy> Slart: well i did 78.8 gb partition
<ianoshorty> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59628/
<__mikem> Pelo, okay, they are off, now, if the Desktop efects are the problem, how do I fix it?
<ianoshorty> is that right?
<m3gach33zy> Slart: lol now that i open my big mouth its done xD
<Slart> Madroxprime: so.. 2.5 GB total =).. I thought memory was a BIOS thing... unrelated to what OS you run..
<Madroxprime> erk, sorry makes no sense...i got two stick: one gig and a 512
<Pelo> __mikem, you ask in #compiz , possibly it's just one of the pluggin that causes the problem you can turn that one off and go about your business
<Slart> m3gach33zy: ah.. sometimes it helps to talk about scrapping the old computer... makes it scared =)
<ianoshorty> Slart, and yes, I would love not to have to revert to windows just to say i managed it, but its just gettin used to linux and the finding information etc.
<Pelo> Madroxprime, 1 gig in bank 0 and 512 in bank 1 ?
<__mikem> Pelo, the desktop effects don't have any configuration options. YOu can turn them on or off, but thats about all the control you have over them by default in ubuntu 7.10
<m3gach33zy> Slart: lol
<ianoshorty> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59628/ <my paste
<Slart> Madroxprime: if you boot the memtester thingy.. does it find all the memory?
<m3gach33zy> does anyone know what migrate documents and settings part of the install means?
<Pelo> __mikem, in advance or custom , you might need to install an extra package
<Madroxprime> Pelo: I can honestly say I don't remember what bank each is in, looked in the case then hit the irc,
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, it's checking yor windows partitons for email and bookmarks
<Illbiteyournose> hi i was wondering if backupPC was a good tool to backup a single computer?
<way2go4me> omg i'll never handle linux ubuntu :(
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: i see thanks
<Karsyth> anyone heard of anything called podsleuth? im trying to install this package and its telling me that i need it but when i apt-get install it it says it cannot be found. its not in synaptic or add / remove either. i also cannot find anything in google on it
<way2go4me> and btw does anyone speak dutch here?
<Pelo> Madroxprime, turn off comp, make sure biggest first
<gidna> Hi
<Toshio> jaaaaaa hoor
<way2go4me> ow toshio :)
<Pelo> way2go4me, there might be a dutch channel but I don't know the 2 letter code
<way2go4me> thx pelo
<gidna> why can't I listen to mp3s and playing tuxguitar?
<Madroxprime> mkay, Well I'm going to let wow finish installing then I'll do a physical check...
<way2go4me> english isn't really the problem, it's linux!
<Slart> ianoshorty: ok.. you see the names of the stuff it is missing... gtk2.0 = libgtk2.0-dev   etc
<ianoshorty> ye
<Pelo> way2go4me, state your issue , we'll do our best , durring commercial breaks
<ianoshorty> Slart, ye :P
<Afwas> way2go4me, #unbuntu-nl
<way2go4me> pelo thx, trying to install wine
<way2go4me> thx dishes :D
<ianoshorty> Slart, are they all things i have to "sudo apt get"?
<way2go4me> afwas dus
<Slart> ianoshorty: also install libwnck-dev and libgconf2-dev
<Afwas> :)
<Karsyth> anyone heard of anything called podsleuth? im trying to install this package and its telling me that i need it but when i apt-get install it it says it cannot be found. its not in synaptic or add / remove either. i also cannot find anything in google on it
<Slart> ianoshorty: indeed.. do "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" at a terminal
<Pelo> way2go4me, www.winehq.com  floolow the links to the dl ubuntu section , add the extra repos, and keys, then type sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install wine
<Pelo> Karsyth, not all linux apps are in the ubuntu repos,  find the source online and build it
<way2go4me> anyway, i'm a brandnew linux user coming from windows and this all looks like chinese to me :s
<ianoshorty> Slart, ok, il try that and get back to you, thanks for your help and patience - really appreciate it :)
<ompaul> !alterantives | way2go4me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alterantives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^u^> Karsyth, http://banshee-project.org/PodSleuth
<Madroxprime> way2go4me- you learn fast...
<Slart> ianoshorty: and you might try libgdk-pixbuf-dev for the gdk2.0 dependency.. not sure about that one though
<Slart> ianoshorty: you're welcome
<Karsyth> thanks pelo and ^u^
<^u^> Karsyth, first google response
<way2go4me> i hope so ompaul and madroxprime...
<ompaul> !alternatives | way2go4me
<way2go4me> !alternatives
<way2go4me> ?
<ubotu> way2go4me: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Pelo> way2go4me, in menu > systEM >admin > software sources,    check all the boxes on the first tab and the backport one on the 3rd tab,  then reload,  then have a look at  the applications menu > add /remove
<ompaul> way2go4me, forget that - not the answer I expected
<Pelo> ompaul, I think you are trying to scare him with that thing
<way2go4me> can't help it, too tired already
<Madroxprime> Any one in here use Dvorak keymap?
<way2go4me> thx anyway
<ompaul> Pelo, no - I was hoping for some other factoid
<way2go4me> try it later
<Pelo> ompaul, you mean a windows/linux app comparison table ?
<way2go4me> and hey! i'm just a poor old helpless woman, so have pity on me :p
<ompaul> Pelo, yes
<Pelo> way2go4me,  just look in the application menu under add/remove
<way2go4me> pelo i already did
<Pelo> ompaul, http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<way2go4me> and
<ompaul> ack
<way2go4me> wine is installes
<way2go4me> installed
<Pelo> way2go4me, so what do you need now ?
<way2go4me> with a v
<way2go4me> how you call that
<Pelo> check mark
<way2go4me> yes
<way2go4me> what do i need
<way2go4me> normally i should find a program files
<way2go4me> map
<way2go4me> with /bin
<Madroxprime> What are you trying to do exactly way2go4me?
<way2go4me> but i don't find that
<Boriz> Good morning or evening to U'll. I'm sort of a MS windows user that realized with time and after trying Vista that I realy need to change my ways so i just done a XP and Ubuntu ints
<Pelo> way2go4me, what program are you trying to install that you need wine for ?
<way2go4me> eum trying to chat wit chat united
<way2go4me> under windows that is
<Slart> Boriz: welcome.. hope it is working alright for you?
<Boriz> intsallation on my amilo but i cant seem to get my wireless to work in ubuntu
<arrow_> how do I find out what version of firefox I have/
<Slart> !wifi | boriz
<ubotu> boriz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> way2go4me, my not just use xchat ?
<Slart> Boriz: can't help you with wireless.. don't have any =).. but check the link ubotu sent you
<way2go4me> dunno, i was used also to chat with mirc
<way2go4me> this is sth different
<Pelo> arrow_, in the ff menu , under help, the about option
<Slart> way2go4me: if you really want to.. you can use mIRC in wine
<Pelo> way2go4me, right now you are using xchatgnome probably which noone realy likes,  try regular xchat, look in add/remove , it's nicer
<arrow_> thx Pelo
<Boriz> Slart: I'm allready on it :D
<Dex-Freudii> I'm running Heron alpha-6 on LiveCD and it is as fast as my 7.10 on harddisk
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii, nice
<Ward1983> Itaku, are you back? (i just got back myself)
<way2go4me> i know i could use several progr under wine
<way2go4me> but i can't activate them
<way2go4me> it's hopeless
<Slart> Boriz: great.. you'll find that a lot of the common questions here are answered with just a short command to the bot that gives out a link.. saves us from typing the same stuff over and over =)
<bastid_raZor> what program would i use to view .ICEauthority?
<Afwas> way2go4me, simply click the exe installer of a program and ir will install under wine
<Dex-Freudii> ICEauthority?? go to Alaska :P
<Pelo> way2go4me, you won't be using the progs that are installed in your windows partitons, you will need to install them on wine, put the cds in or what ever you used to install these progs in windows, find the installer fileson then and right click , open with wine
<Slart> way2go4me: what kind of programs do you miss? what are you looking for?
<Ward1983> Itaku, im gonna go and boot in vista to see whats in the vista bootloader (with some prog whose name i dont recall atm)
<Pelo> way2go4me, but you are better off looking for linux alternatives to the windows progams you are used to
<way2go4me> don't run away, i look it up
 * Pelo hides
<Illbiteyournose> does anybody know a program to backup my computer?
<snypzz_> how do I set VLC as my fault media player
<Pelo> !backup | Illbiteyournose
<ubotu> Illbiteyournose: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<snypzz_> default media player
<ompaul> way2go4me, and to be honest you should try to use the ones that are native to the platform you are on - it makes more sense you are taking toyota parts and sticking them into a renault
<snypzz_> default media player?
<Pelo> snypzz_, right click each file type you wnat to open with vlc and go to properties > open with
<Berto> Hi - Is there a good GUI app for managing cron?
<artenius> Can anyone tell me how to keep ubuntu from overwriting my motd file. I went to the trouble of making a custom one earlier and now it's gone. hehe
<Illbiteyournose> thank you ubotu and Pelo
<way2go4me> eg i got a program nppgwrap.exe
<Pelo> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Berto> In all my years of linux, I never learned crontab nor do I want to... but I'd like to see what keeps waking me up at 730am
<Slart> artenius: I doubt ubuntu killed your motd file.. probably some kind of ftp-server..
<way2go4me> paul it makes sense...
<Pelo> Berto, what happens at 730 &
<Slart> Berto: crontab -L
<artenius> Slart: I'm not running any servers, let alone FTP. All I did was reboot.
<Dex-Freudii> I need some help with gParted
<Berto> Pelo, my hard drive starts going bonkers :)
<snypzz_> I want to open BBC and other media web sites with VLC
<Dex-Freudii> if I resize a partition, will the UUID change as well???
<snypzz_> not working...
<Slart> artenius: what kind of motd do you have?
<ianoshorty> Slart, well that got me a lot further after those two packages installed, the thing configures, now i get an error when i try and make it, should i pastebin the error?
<Pelo> Berto, at about 730 my own comps checks for updates
<Slart> ianoshorty: why not.. go ahead
<Jack_Sparrow> Dex-Freudii, yes
<Berto> Pelo, hmm where is the update checker at?
<bastid_raZor> snypzz; do you use Firefox?
<snypzz_> not working...yes
<Pelo> Berto, crontab -l and sudo crontab -l will list cronjobs for both current user and root
<Slart> Berto: I think it's in software sources.. in system, administration I think
<__mikem> Which is better recomended at this moment based only on how well it works, adobe-flash, or Gnash?
<artenius> Slart: well, I deleted everything in the motd except the top line, then I added an ascii text image and a warning menu system below that, with commands I made in bash
<Dex-Freudii> snypzz_ System-Preferences- Preferred Apps (I don't know if it is like this in english)
<way2go4me> Cannot open /home/oxfam/Desktop/nppgwrap.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<Berto> Slart, Pelo, yeah crontab -l gives nothing.  I'll check out the timing on updates
<Pelo> Berto, menu > system > admin > sorfware sourcs, 4th tab I think , but you cna'T set the time
<Scunizi> __mikem, gnash works fine..
<Dex-Freudii> Jack_Sparrow: and how can I know the new UUID in order to update fstab?
<Slart> __mikem: abode flash.. gnash is  a nice initiative.. but it's got a long way to go
<Illbiteyournose> one more question, i have an external hard drive but everytime i want to use it i have to mount it manually, is there a way to have it automount when my computer starts?
<__mikem> Okay
<stefano> is there a Q&A channel for ubuntu development?
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii, blkid in the terminal
<artenius> Slart: the commands are still working, but the motd was overwritten when I rebooted
<Berto> Pelo, interesting.. i wonder where that's set to check
<Flyerfye> How do I format a hard drive that wont mount ( I assume it wont mount because it is NTFS or something )
<Scunizi> Slart, __mikem isn't flash still broken in Gutsy?
<Pelo> Illbiteyournose,  list it in fstab
<ianoshorty> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59631/ is the link
<snypzz_> found it got it thanks
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: thnx
<way2go4me> hey, thx all
<Illbiteyournose> pelo, will tha tmake it mount when it starts or when i log in?
<Slart> artenius: what motd are you talking about? I've never seen a motd exept for a ftp server..
<Flyerfye> Its an external hard drive btw
<way2go4me> i'll rejoin you later
<__mikem> Scunizi, it seems to work fine when Desktop Effects are disabled
<Slart> ianoshorty: looking...
<way2go4me> gotta go to sleep now
<ianoshorty> Slart, Cheers
<Pelo> Illbiteyournose, check the lines for the cdroms , you can probabaly make it an automated event
<artenius> Slart: I'm talking about /etc/motd
<Scunizi> __mikem, I know the installer was having issues a while back.. they've probably fixed it.
<way2go4me> bbye
<Berto> Pelo, awesome, i think it was installing security updates too, which was making noise.  i'm a light sleeper but want to sleep til 8 :)
<Pelo> Berto, set it to check for 1 a week or someting
<Illbiteyournose> pelo, k thank you very much, btw where is fstab?
<Pelo> Illbiteyournose, /etc/fastab
<Pelo> Illbiteyournose, /etc/fstab
<Illbiteyournose> Pelo, thank you very much
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: blkid /dev/sda1
<Dex-Freudii> but It won't print anything
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii,  just blkid
<Slart> artenius: ahhhh.. that motd.. now I understand.. or.. well.. I don't understand why ubuntu kills your own version.. perhaps it was updated.
<snypzz_> Just type VLC in custom???
<Flyerfye> Can I get help with my hard drive problem above
<Pelo> snypzz_, in smallcaps
<Slart> ianoshorty: odd error.. have you done this "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<Pelo> snypzz_, smallcase I mean , vlc , VLC
<ianoshorty> Slart, indeed
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: either
<snypzz_> thanks
<ianoshorty> Slart, yes i have
<Slart> ianoshorty: and the ./configure worked without any errors?
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: doesn't work
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii,  linux is case sensitive,  blkid
<artenius> Slart: oh well, I'll just made a new one and back it up as motd2 and overwrite ubuntu's everytime it overwrites mine.. hehe like a motd war!
<Pelo> BLKID but in smallcase
<ianoshorty> Slart, yeh, as far as i can tell - if i did it again, would it make any difference?
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: I know... blkid does exist but it won't print anything
<Slart> ianoshorty: I don't think so.. but give it another go
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii,  there is something very wrong then,  that would me you hve no partitons on your computer what so ever
<ianoshorty> Slart, yeh definately configures fine :)
<ianoshorty> Slart, still no difference to make
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: oh... I understand... I'm using LiveCD... I want to resize a partition in order to install Heron without deleting Feisty... so I have to update my Feisty /etc/fstab file
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii, that sould not keep blkid from displaying partitons as far as I know
<Slart>  ianoshorty: ah.. found the error.. you have to install gettext "sudo apt-get install gettext"
<Pelo> Slart, what is ianoshorty compiling ?
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: why is the fstab using UUID in stead of using just /dev/sda1
<ianoshorty> Slart, ok doing that - out of curiousity how do you know how to solve this problem? i honestly dont have a clue where to go - thats the biggest problem im having :P
<sYn_0n3> sup room
<foxray> hi can i install xubuntu and ubuntu on different paritions? xubuntu seems to be crashing on me and I'm wondering if its just gutsy gibbon
<sYn_0n3> how are my fellow ubuntuers doing today
<sYn_0n3> ITS FRIDAY!!!
<DrIP> hi
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii, it can use either or both,  uuid will keep partitions identified properly even if you add or remove hdds from your comp
<Slart> ianoshorty: I googled the error-message =)  I googled for <  "/bin/sh: -o: not found" awn ubuntu  >
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo, ok
<Pelo> !uuid | Dex-Freudii
<ubotu> Dex-Freudii: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo, so if I change fstab to use /dev/sda1 instead of UUID it will work properly right?
<the_darkside_986> where is the gnome-screensaver SDK? I need to make screen savers in Gnome. i know C++, SDL, and opengl. does anyone have links, i can't find them anywhere?
<SubOne> i tried to install the drivers for my ati card from and then unsinstalled and every which way from sunday i tried combinations and compiz runs very slowly. i still cant get compiz to speed up any, im not sure what im doing wrong. can someone assist?
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii, sudo blkid apparently
<Pelo> Dex-Freudii, it will
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: thank you very much
<DrIP> I need a ubuntu server solution that would have no inet but i need DHCP for my wireless internet ANY IDEAS??
<ianoshorty> haha, your having more luck than i am! :P i love how linux works, but its gonna take me a while to deal with errors when i come accross them
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo: sudo blkid works
<DrIP> my wireless card is a WMP11 v4
<Pelo> DrIP, maybe in #networking
<DrIP> kk
<ianoshorty> Pelo, im installing avant-window-navigator (or trying:P)
<Pelo> ewww
<Pelo> ianoshorty, ther are repos for awn and you can then instal it from synaptic , you don'T need to compilie it
<Pelo> ianoshorty, just google awn ubuntu
<inxane> DrIP: are you trying to enable DHCP serving?
<Pelo> !awn
<Slart> ianoshorty: that's whay #ubuntu is for..  =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DrIP> inxane: no, i need the card to work :P
 * Pelo curses ubotu 
<inxane> DrIP:  what card is it?
<DrIP> inxane: WMP11 v4
<DrIP> linksys
<Slart> strange that noone has made an avant factoid.. it's not an uncommon question
<ianoshorty> Slart, same error im afraid :(
<Slart> ianoshorty: hmm.. that's for trusting google...
<Pelo> ianoshorty, I'm still wondering whhy you are building it
<ianoshorty> Pelo, well, i couldnt find them, but regardless, id kinda like to work this out so that i know for the future how to get stuff like this working
<inxane> DrIP:  have you looked into ndiswrapper?
<ianoshorty> Slart, haha :P
<Slart> ianoshorty: did you run configure too?
<DrIP> inxane: yes...
<gregbrady> Is there a way to filter internet access for kids in Ubuntu?
<the_darkside_986> !gnome-screensaver
<Pelo> ianoshorty,  there are simpler things to start larning to compile with
<inxane> DrIP:  and it didn't work?
<ianoshorty> Slart, no, didnt realise i needed to :P
<m3gach33zy> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install?
<DrIP> but how can I put that onto my server? lol n00b question... i know...
<ianoshorty> Slart, sec, recompiling
<DrIP> inxane: but how can I put that onto my server? lol n00b question... i know...
<s-h-a-k-a> DrIP: What card is your card?
<ianoshorty> Pelo, no doubt :P
<s-h-a-k-a> What chipset?
<Slart> ianoshorty: neither did I.. but according to another page I found on google.. it does make a difference
<DrIP> s-h-a-k-a: linksys WMP11 v4
<Pelo> ianoshorty, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<inxane> DrIP:  you need to compile the source, and download the windows drivers for your card from linksys
<sYn_0n3> hey guys everytime i login to gnome i get a message about the X keyboard configuration settings 2 choices either to use X or gnome settings..it happens everytime i login help
<inxane> DrIP:  the ndiswrapper install doc explains how to do it
 * Pelo likes to teach ppl how to compile using grisbi , only 2 dependencies 
 * nickrud thinks pelo is lazy
<inxane> DrIP:  also, check with synaptic, you should be able to download the binary direct
<DrIP> inxane: ok, but how should i physically put it on my server... the source...
<DrIP> (no inet)
<the_darkside_986> how to screensavers work in Ubuntu? I need to learn how to write clones of popular malware-infested Windows screensavers so my "support customers" won't be trying to run them in Wine :P
<s-h-a-k-a> DrIP: I need to know what chipset your card has
<inxane> DrIP:  flash drive, burned disc, ext HD
 * Pelo is shamed by nickrud and consider leaving the channel forever 
<m3gach33zy> I just finnished installing ubuntu on my desktop.  Now when i select ubuntu it loads it up but than the screen gets blank
<s-h-a-k-a> cause there is an easy way of doing it, if its a broadcom 43xx
<ianoshorty> Pelo, Cheers :) il take a read over, though i may have just got it working - i think the make just worked without any errors - we see :)
<inxane> s-h-a-k-a:  it isn't
<Slart> the_darkside_986: well.. afaik there's a screensaver daemon that runs all the screensavers.. not sure if it works the same way as in windows
<DrIP> inxane: is there an 'auto mount' because my USB controller is kinda weird on my server...
<ianoshorty> Slart, right maked, we see, sec
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, what video card ?
<s-h-a-k-a> ok
<m3gach33zy> xfx 8600
<Ayabara> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<inxane> DrIP:  plug in your usb drive, and type dmesg.
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, waht company is that ?
<s-h-a-k-a> inxane: What chipset?
<m3gach33zy> nvida
<DrIP> inxane: ok i'll do that
<inxane> DrIP:  it should tell you the device node
<inxane> s-h-a-k-a:  ndiswrapper is his solution, but he has another problem than just drivers
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: nvidia
<s-h-a-k-a> inxane: Why not just fwcutter?
<DrIP> inxane: :D thanks! i know what to do after that thanks again :)
<s-h-a-k-a> Its a lot easier
<inxane> DrIP:  no problem... good luck
<ianoshorty> Slart, haha still no luck, time to give up me thinks :P but thanks for all the help, il try and find some other way :)
<inxane> s-h-a-k-a:  not really
<the_darkside_986> So are Ubuntu screensavers simply executables that get killed when the daemon detects user input? If so, then I think I can easily write those.
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, ok yuou will boot the recovery mode, and the type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , select the vesa driver when asked and leave everyting else on default unless you know better,   that will at least get yuou the desktp we can fix the driver from there
<sander_m> Question: The aticonfig command generated a new ServerLayout section in my xorg.conf. The Screen line reads: `Screen 0 "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0`. What's with the extra 0's on that line?
<s-h-a-k-a> Hows that?
<Slart> ianoshorty: ah.. well well.. you can always try to find a repository that has it.. it's much easier
<inxane> s-h-a-k-a:  with ndiswrapper, you download the binary from synaptic, then the driver from linksys, unzip and type ndiswrapper -i <inf file>
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: okay but how do i boot in recovery mode?
<inxane> s-h-a-k-a:  then, ndiswrapper -m
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, from the boot menu , second option
<s-h-a-k-a> fwcutter isn't any harder tbh
<inxane> s-h-a-k-a:  but it's the same number of steps ;) never said either one was easier
<ianoshorty> Slart, thank you very much, much apprectiated
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: okay its doing a bunch of stuff righ now
<ianoshorty> Pelo, you too :)
<Slart> ianoshorty: you're welcome
<Pelo> ianoshorty, yw
<Freon> hello atg
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: i'm assuming i want to say yes to the autodetect video hardware?
<Ward1983> how can i find out why i get a error 17?
<sander_m> Another question: Quite a few programs (glxinfo, xdriinfo) give out a "display" variable. E.g, :0.0 or :1.0. What is that? And how does it relate to the stuff in my xorg,.conf file?
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, you can try but I recommend you select the vesa driver for now
<Ward1983> i have no clue what i did wrong its pointed to the right partition
<inxane> Ward1983:  in grub?
<Ward1983> inxane, yes sorry forgot to mention that
<Freon>  @ sander its you actual display
<Pelo> Ward1983, what is the dev of the partion ubuntu is on , and what is the (hd#'#) in grub %?
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: okay i have a multi head set up... and it says here that for useres of multi head setups this option will configure only one of the heads.  further configuration will have to be done manually in the x server configureation file, /etc/x11/xorg.conf.
<Ward1983> Pelo, just a sec im looking, livecd is slow :)
<nickrud> sander_m: you can have more than one display running on the machine, or be connected to xservers on another machine. It's a way to identify them. Try apps->system->new login , and compare each
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, that is correct , lets just get the one screen going for now
<Pelo> Ward1983, you'll need to look in the /boot/grub/menu.lst on your hdd, not in the live cd one
<Ward1983> Pelo, i know :)
<joanki> can anyone recommend a good flash card program?
<Pelo> Ward1983, I can'T tell from here ;-)
<Ward1983> Pelo, lol im working on itm the CD makes me wait a lot
<esteth> Is there a console app/command i can use that will simply tell me how many new emails there are in a pop or imap account?
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: okay well there were a bunch of options and I just said yes to them all
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, pretty much
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, now restart the comp
<Ward1983> Pelo, huh :s no grub dir
<eekrano> php
<Pelo> Ward1983, /boot/grub
<Ward1983> Pelo, i suspect grub is installed on the wrong disk...
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: and right now it says xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly customised configuration file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20080314162633 root@marc-desktop:~#
<Ward1983> Pelo, i know but its not there lol
<Pelo> Ward1983, that might be the case,  I recommend you get the supergrub cd and use that to fix the problem it will clreate a new /boot/grub/menu.lst file for you
<Gunn> hey this is kinda off topic but does anyone know why when I boot vista it hangs at the screen before you log in, where the lil bar fills up
<Ward1983> Pelo, ok never mind its there... i was on the damn CD again
<Ward1983> the CD is giving me a hard time
<Gunn> and it wont go past that, but the lil animation just keeps going and going even after its full
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: so i guess i need a sudo command to keep going?
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, yes let it , your currrent file is buggered that»'s why we are makeing a new one
<Karlprof> Gunn, yes, that's /quite/ offtopic for #ubuntu =P
<Karlprof> Gunn, maybe someone in ##windows would know?
<Gunn> Yeah Karlprof I appologize but im just dumb found as to what to do
<nickrud> esteth: mailcheck may do the trick for you
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: well it wont let me continue until i get passed this postinst warning
<tsmith0> hi, I'm new to ubuntu and not to linux. In other distributions, I could set the refresh rate using the file xorg.conf and setting appropriate VertRefresh and HorizSync ranges. Ubuntu completely ignores these and forces the monitor to use 60hz. the GUI screen resolution tool just reports false values...help?
<Ward1983> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59633/
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, I'm not sure I understand the question, that whole process was about making a new xorg.conf file, just let it tell it yes or not or whatever it needs
<Pelo> Ward1983, wthat is that ?
<Ward1983> Pelo, root		(hd2,0)
<esteth> nickrud: thanks, i'll take a look at that
<Pelo> Ward1983, what is the devtree of the ubuntu partitons ?
<Ward1983> Pelo, thats my menu.lst
<Ward1983> Pelo, what is devtree?
<Pelo> Ward1983, /dev/sda1
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: okay well i was at a part to select the color depth in bits i said 24 and hit okay and then it said the whole postinst warning.  Now it says root@marc-desktop:~#
<Ward1983> Pelo, how to check?
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: it seems as though its waiting for a command
<Pelo> Ward1983, how many hdd on your computer ?
<Ward1983> Pelo, 4, ubuntu is on the 3rd
<Pelo> m3gach33zy, restart the computer, you are done
<noelferreira> can i put my computer starting ubuntu at a predefined hour?
<m3gach33zy> Pelo:  oh xD lol
<Pelo> Ward1983, what partiton on the 3rd hdd is ubuntu installed on ?
<Ward1983> Pelo, that disk only has 2 partitions, a etx3 for ubuntu (the first) and a swap
<Pelo> noelferreira, not sure I understand your question , you want your comp to restart and boot ubuntu ?
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: i tried to start ubuntu and now nothing
<ianoshorty> Slart, just to say, managed to get it working from the repos :)
<ianoshorty> Slart, once again, thanks for the help :)
<m3gach33zy> Pelo: i still have no display
<Pelo> Ward1983, then that grub command should be correct , I donT' knwo thwat the issue might be
<noelferreira> start automatically Pelo. i mean turn on
<Slart> ianoshorty: ah.. good.. that's always easier
<Pelo> Ward1983,  hold on I'll pull up the grub manual
<Pelo> noelferreira,  not if it is turned off
<Slart> ianoshorty: and you're welcome =)
<sarthor> Hi, i am using shaper for on ubuntu for limiting my user bandwidth. what change i will need to make in my conf file to restrict my user for maximum 30kb uplink?? my conf file is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59634/
<noelferreira> Pelo, has to be how?
<Ward1983> Pelo, ok thqnx, that thing (the manual) is a bit over my head so much appreciated for helping
<Pelo> noelferreira, you can' t program your cmpute to turn on it if is turned off,
<Ward1983> noelferreira, that might be possible in your bios
<Ward1983> Pelo, some bioses allow it
<Pelo> Ward1983, might be that the partition is damaged
<Ward1983> Pelo, small chance its a clean ubuntu install without errors
<uberpsyx> hey guys, just built new rig and got an 8800GT, problem is i install the drivers and it starts into safe graphics mode and wont leave vesa, any idea how to sort it?
<Pelo> Ward1983, might want to reorder your hdds to make second or first
<Pelo> gotta go guys,  take care
<Ward1983> Pelo, i used the "use full disk" option with the installer so surely the etx3 partition is located at the beginning of the disk and grub should be in the bootsector
<alexman> how do you change the permissions, ownership, of a file?
<th89> how can i disable NMI watchdog?
<noelferreira> Pelo, how can i make that it restarts at a given hour?
<alexman> or a folder?
<th89> does anyone know how to disable the NMI_watchdog?
<RoadHazard> alexman: sudo chmod owner filename
<alexman> kk ty
<RoadHazard> alexman: errr chown
<alexman> ?
<Coolguy64537> hey
<RoadHazard> alexman my bad, sudo chown owner filename
<Ward1983> anyone else up for some !@#!# grub problems? i have no clue how to get it fixed
<Coolguy64537> i got a question
<Scunizi> ask
<anteaya> what command do I use to have a file display its content in the terminal rather than via an editor?
<wilberfan> Guy, ever seen this before?:  http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa82/wilberfan/systray_prob.png
<dryrot> im trying to start a xen environment.   what am i doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/m6a701582
<wilberfan> it started a day or so ago...
<Scunizi> anteaya, nano is the easiest
<anteaya> Scunizi: thank you
<Scunizi> anteaya, np
<Coolguy64537> when i try to boot my laptop with ubuntu to dual boot, it does the load screen then goes to greyish pixilated coler
<th89> anyone know on the NMI_watchdog issue?
<wilberfan> the system tray icons are showing up in SEPARATE WINDOWS in the upper-left corner of my screen...!
<wilberfan> (see http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa82/wilberfan/systray_prob.png)
<pac1> Is it just me or has the number of updates per week dropped recently?
<juice__> having trouble mounting ipod in amarok. anyone?
<Coolguy64537> anyone know whats wrong
<Scunizi> wilberfan, cool.. can you drag them back to the bar.. or "add" them back to the bar?
<anteaya> Scunizi: sorry i don't want an editor, just display contents in the terminal
<wilberfan> Scunizi: I don't think so...
<Scunizi> anteaya, cat
<anteaya> Scunizi: ah , thanks
<Odd-rationale> anteaya: less
<pac1> Coolguy64537, xorg.conf  may not be setup properly for your laptop.
<Cew27> hey is there anyway to re-configure my menu.lst
<Scunizi> anteaya, or less, or more.. or............
<Coolguy64537> ok so how can i fix it
<Scunizi> anteaya, or cat <file> | less
<steve176> Hi. Anyone know how to get electricsheep to run fullscreen on gutsy? I've tried --zoom 1 --root 1 and xscreensaver with no luck. thx
<Ward1983> Cew27, open it in a text editor, edit it and save it?
<Scunizi> Cew27, yep.. open it and you'll see notated an area that you shouldn't touch.. but if you're dual booting you can move the windows portion to the top of the list.
<anteaya> Scunizi and Odd-ratioinale: thank you
<pac1> Coolguy64537, Its a black art... Seriously, you need to check out stuff with google.  Try xorg.conf and the name of your laptop for starters.  Then just xorg.conf laptop.  Were you able to boot the live cd?
<Coolguy64537> nope
<asvedilox> ciao
<Ward1983> Coolguy64537, what GPU?
<^u^> Coolguy64537, what is the brand and model?
<asvedilox> hello
<Slart> pac1: I think the developers are getting ready for hardy
<Coolguy64537> i think i found something but its a cheap compaq presario f 558
<pac1> Slart, I kinda figured that.  I tried to move to that but had problems so I backed off.
<Slart> pac1: mm.. better wait until it's ready..
<Coolguy64537> 6600 go i think
<Coolguy64537> mabe 6100
<c0d1> hey guys, i have a logitech quickcam pro 5000. video works perfectly. how do i get it's microphone to work?
<ronandi> when I download the ubuntu iso, do I have to burn it, or can I just mount it?
<Coolguy64537> so do i have to edit the xorg.conf
<Coolguy64537> file
<Ward1983> Coolguy64537, try adding "Option ' DisplayDevice" "dfp" ' to your xorg.conf
<Slart> ronandi: well.. depends on what you want to do with it.. if you want to boot from it you'll ahve to burn it..
<Slart> ronandi: if you just want a file or two from it.. mount it
<sarthor> Hi, i am using shaper for on ubuntu for limiting my user bandwidth. what change i will need to make in my conf file to restrict my user for maximum 30kb uplink?? my conf file is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59634/
<Ward1983> Coolguy64537, thats probably not the solution but you never know, its the only thing that gets my laptop going :)
<ronandi> (Slart): and if I just want to install it onto a second hdd?
<Coolguy64537> so i have to edit and burn again
<Ward1983> Coolguy64537, aaaah you cant boot from the CD ?
<Slart> sarthor: are you running shaperd ? or shaper?
<kosnick> down anyone know which part of /proc provides info about the files that a process uses?
<Slart> ronandi: then you'll have to burn it.. and boot from it
<pac1> I've got this old HP 800ct laptop I'm thinking of trying to boot.  Its in the closet somewhere....
<Ward1983> Coolguy64537, you can also install textbased, i believe with the alternate install cd but im not sure i never did that myself
<Slart> kosnick: take a look at lsof
<Ward1983> Coolguy64537, first try booting in graphics safe mode offcourse
<ronandi> Slart: kthx
<akan01n> \q
<Ward1983> Coolguy64537, that's in the bootmenu of the CD
<Ward1983> Coolguy64537, gotta reboot to see if my crap works yet, see you later
<Coolguy64537> have allready
<c0d1> how can i get the mic on a logitech quickcam working?
<Coolguy64537> ya
<wolfric> can someone help me with installing apache ? im new to to linux
<Scunizi> wolfric, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Slart> wolfric: installing is as easy as typing "sudo apt-get install apache" in a terminal.. configuring is a bit more work though
<wolfric> ty
<Slart> wolfric: well.. use apache2 for apache 2.X.. apache for the old v1.X apache
<wolfric> at this stage ive got both but tried to search for apache to try find it in my file system and cant...  im sorry but where does linux put programs?
<wolfric> doesnt show up in my applications drop down list so wasnt sure if i had installed it right or not
<Scunizi> wolfric, you'll find the www directory in /var/www or /var/apache2/www
<Afwas> wolfric see /opt/
<Slart> wolfric: a little bit here.. a little bit there.. apache is probably run in the background.. start it using "sudo /etc/init.d/apache start"
<ar0nic> guys im using an ati card and having no luck playing videos properly
<wolfric> cool ty bud life saver... does the server start up in the background as a service or automaticly?
<Scunizi> wolfric, there is no gui for apache.. you have to manually configure it.. unless I don't know about an available gui frontend.
<Llewxam> hey guys. anyone know how to work with the ricoh media card reader? it's recognized but it won't load anything.
<ar0nic> ive tried a multitude of options and im even trying to download the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver
<ar0nic> any ati familiar peeps here?
<Scunizi> Llewxam, try putting your medium in the adapter first then plugging it into the usb hub
<ronandi> what irc client do you guys use?
<Scunizi> xchat
<Scunizi> irssi
<Slart> wolfric: I'm not really sure.. I think it starts automagically...
<Slart> irssi
<Coolguy64537> mirc
<Llewxam> Scunizi: it's integrated
<Afwas> wolfric, there is an additional program called XAMPP control panel capable of starting Apache
<Slart> !ati | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Scunizi> Llewxam, aah.  that would make it a little tough then.. sorry I don't have an answer.
<Slart> ar0nic: that's all I can do to help you.. I use nvidia myself... try to stay away from ati for now
<wolfric> sudo apt-get xampp right?
<Llewxam> Scunizi, yea it's proven a bit tough. tried almost anything i can find and nothing seems to work -.-'
<ar0nic> Slart been all over that
<Slart> wolfric: probably going to have to throw in an install there.. "sudo apt-get install xampp"
<ar0nic> ive got all proper codecs installed but i get no video only sound
<wolfric> yup tried it couldnt find the package
<Slart> ar0nic: what are you trying to play?
<Afwas> wolfric, it's in the repo's you can install through Synaptic
<brandonc503> where in ubuntu gg can i find the amount of ram in computer?
<Slart> brandonc503: free is one command.. don't know how useful it is..
<Slart> brandonc503: you might get some info from running "top" too..
<TUplink> hi guys and gals,,, i have an onboard soundcard.... but i cant seem to get it to work.... i have no /dev/dsp    where should i start?
<quaal> anyone use ktorrent and know what the 'loaded folder' means in the scan folder plugin ?
<Xamusk> hi, I'm looking for an opensource alternative to MS Groove that runs in Ubuntu and Windows. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<sarixe> hi, in network manager, how do i prevent it from connecting to a certain wireless network?  on boot, it always selects my neighbor's network, and i would like that to stop happening.
<Afwas> brandonc503, system -> preferences -> Hardware information or similar
<lilg111111> i need help installing w32 codecs
<Slart> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ar0nic> have those as well
<sme^> will Ubuntu detect an unassigned drive on puter restsrt and instal there. Drive is new and unformatted and not partitioned. Puter is q6600 with xp pro on other drive ?
<ar0nic> its a vid card issue i believe
<Slart> ar0nic: well.. there are people using ati cards.. they might be sleeping now though =)
<sarixe> sme^ : it should detect that if you install, and tell it to use all empty space on hard drive
<sarixe> s
<ar0nic> atiyeah
#ubuntu 2008-03-15
<ar0nic> ati 7500c mobility radeon
<^u^> ar0nic, are you sure the card isn't fscked
<sarixe> i used to use ati... sucks a lot
<sarixe> if money isn't an issue, go and get an nvidia card
<sme^> thanks sarixe :) will try again. Can't get it to do a thing at the moment. D/Ling a new copy and burnin that
<m3gach33zy> can anyone help me set up ubuntu?? i cant install any programs or anything
<sarixe> k
<Dr_willis> There are affordable nvidia cards out there. :)
<Dr_willis> not just $500+ beasts
<sarixe> right, but i'm saying, maybe he doesn't want to even buy a new card at all
<m3gach33zy> nvida xfx 8600gts for about 100 and it does the job
<lilg111111> i need help installing w32 codecs
<ar0nic> yes ^u^
<ar0nic> the card works fine
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs | lilg111111
<ubotu> lilg111111: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ar0nic> its a lappy
<Gira^Isso> i expert ubuntu development
<sarixe> oh, so you couldn't get an nvidia card...
<Dr_willis> someday perhaps they will make laptops with user-changeable video cards...
<Coolguy64537> anyone know anything bout virtual box
<m3gach33zy> can anyone tell me how i can install programs on ubuntu??  I am using the graphical version not the terminal.... I select what I want and then it gives me an error and wont let me intall
<^u^> ar0nic, is it dualbooting with windows?
<m3gach33zy> Coolguy64537: vitual box is a waste of time i thing
<m3gach33zy> think*
<ar0nic> no.
<Coolguy64537> y
<^u^> ar0nic, you're using kde right? - type sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst   and we'll try a boot option
<dryrot> im trying to start a xen environment.   what am i doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/m6a701582
<ar0nic> nope
<ar0nic> ubnutu
<ar0nic> gnome right?
<ar0nic> <-noobish
<age6racer> hey all, I really need to set up a respawning process in ubuntu but there is no /etc/inittab file. Does anyone know what I should do?
<^u^> sudo gedit vthen ar0nic
<icesword> HELLO
<ar0nic>  sudo gedit v
<ar0nic> ?
<^u^> ar0nic, the v was a typo :)
<ar0nic> sudo gedit what tho
<Tybalt> Hi everybody!  I installed Ubuntu desktop from the alternate disk, and everytime I start it up i go to busy box rather than a gnome desktop, and I can't seem to find a way to get to gnome even though I seen it install.  Any suggestions?
<^u^> ar0nic, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rodrigth> yay! i got into this IRC
<ar0nic> ok i pulled it up ^u^
<^u^> ar0nic, then scroll down to where it says  end default options
<jimmygoon> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jimmygoon> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<icesword> Tybalt, what error message it gave you
<ar0nic> ok im there ^u^
<^u^> ar0nic, then at the end of the line - third after the end default - that starts with "kernel" type a space then noapic nolapic
<Tybalt> it doesn't give me an error message, it just takes me to busy box, some type of command prompt program and does nothign else.
<ar0nic> there are 3 sections with kernal in it
<m3gach33zy> can someone tell me how to install programs???? i get an error with every program i try to install
<Scunizi> Tybalt, you mean a terminal prompt? like <name>@<name-desktop>:~$
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, what error?
<^u^> ar0nic, the first one is the one you usually boot into yes?
<Tybalt> yeah
<ar0nic> yes
<ar0nic> so after all that stuff put a space then the napic nlapic?
<^u^> ar0nic, then at the end of the first line with kernel at the start
<Scunizi> Tybalt, that is a terminal prompt.. try typing this.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: application installation failed
<ar0nic> afte the word splash im going to add this
<^u^> ar0nic, yep
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, er, where are you trying to install from?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: there has been a problem durin ghte installation of the following application
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: i'm installing from the add/remove programs window
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, copy and paste the error message
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: this is a brand new fresh install of ubuntu
<larryzli> Question: I have no sound on my Toshiba Tecra A8, on linux or vista. Sound works fine on XP. I have already attempted the alsa-base fix with no success. What could be the problem?
<jimmygoon> !pastebin | m3gach33zy
<ubotu> m3gach33zy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: i cant its not on this pc its on my desktop
<rodrigth> has anybody ran into an install error with gutsy? starts trying to load ubuntu (progress bar on live CD), then stops, giving an 'ata(####) failed to set xfermode'. error occurs when installing gutsy x86 only, 64 bit shuts off monitor after choosing an option off of CD boot menu
<rodrigth> computer is an HP media center, intel pentium D 820 (dual core, 64 bit support), ati radeon x800
<ar0nic> ^u^ it jumped to the next line
<ar0nic> is that oke
<ar0nic> or should i space it out to underneath the top line
<rodrigth> yikes, didn't know that would happen
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, then pastebin it and then copy the link into here. I have to be able to read it
<^u^> ar0nic, if you were at the end of your page yes
<ar0nic> i was at the end of page so i should space it or not
<^u^> ar0nic, then save the file - close the file - and reboot with fingers crossed :)
<ar0nic> i missed that last part
<^u^> ar0nic, if you put a space before you typed it will be ok
<ar0nic> heres how it loooks
<FWSquatch> Hi all.  I've got a weird wireless problem in Gutsy.  Am I in the right place for help?
<larryzli> Question: I have no sound on my Toshiba Tecra A8, on linux or vista. Sound works fine on XP. I have already attempted the alsa-base fix with no success. What could be the problem?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: i dont get what paste bin is
<ianoshorty> ok I have looked at various methods of getting my dual screen setup working but all i can get is clone view - anyone know how to dual screen an ati radeon x1950 with gutsy?
<noelferreira> can i put this in contrab file to reboot my pc automatically (09 12 * * * reboot)
<noelferreira> ?
<noelferreira> ?
<noelferreira> can i put this in contrab file to reboot my pc automatically (09 12 * * * reboot)
<sander_m> Ha! Progress! fglrxinfo says that my display (:1.0) is running Mesa without DRI. But when I do `fglrxinfo -display :0.0` it's accellerated and runs the ATI driver. But it's the wrong display. I boot into :1.0 :-( How can I fix this? Please note that I am not interested in desktop effects but in playing FOSS games. If I can get desktop effects, fine. But I'll gladly sacrifice them to play 3D games.
<ctothej> FWSquatch: yep, you got an ubuntu problem, lay the details on us...
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, its a site where you can paste the error mesage, and then send me the link and I can read it!
<ar0nic> i have no shutdown icon
<ar0nic> what is it that we just did?
<^u^> ar0nic, open a terminal and type   sudo shutdown -r now    and it will reboot
<FWSquatch> OK, I was messing around with compiz and I accidentally sent my laptop into hibernate mode.  When it returned, my wireless didn't work anymore.  Subsequent reboots havent' fixed the problem.
<ar0nic> hey when its loading it corrupts right before it shows the ubuntu splash
<FWSquatch> It seems to know that the wireless card is in there, but I can't access it using the GUI or with ifconfig
<^u^> ar0nic, tried a standard laptop workaround for vid issues to put it simply
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c228/m3gach33zy/Screenshot.png
<Ballena> How do I prevent sshd from reseting my custom welcome message every time the system is restarted?
<^u^> ar0nic, that's why we did what we just did
<ar0nic> cool
<ctothej> FWSquatch: so you think hibernate did something to the wireless settings? that sounds strange. have you done a forum search to see if it happened to anyone else?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: i get that for ever program that i try to install
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, sorry, I misunderstood I thought there was a text error message. open a terminal
<m3gach33zy> okay
<ar0nic> but the only vid problem i have is playback of video
<noelferreira> how do i had a reboot command to my crontab file?
<rodrigth> anyone see my message?
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, and type "sudo apt-get install thunderbird" and then _pastebin_ the result
<ar0nic> IT WORKED
<noelferreira> how do i add a reboot command to my crontab file?
<ar0nic> YOU FUCKER
<ar0nic> thank you
<FWSquatch> yeah, I got a few hits but they were on Feisty and suggested ndiswrapper.  It used to work fine without ndiswrapper
 * ar0nic bows
<larryzli> Question: I have no sound on my Toshiba Tecra A8, on linux or vista. Sound works fine on XP. I have already attempted the alsa-base fix with no success. What could be the problem?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: i dont get an error message
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, so is it installing?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: no its not
<jimmygoon> ... then what did it say?
<ianoshorty> ok I have looked at various methods of getting my dual screen setup working but all i can get is clone view - anyone know how to dual screen an ati radeon x1950 with gutsy?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: it just says m3gach33zy@marc-desktop:-$
<ianoshorty> ive tried http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/dual-monitor-setup-ubuntu-ati/ <-
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, what does it say above that
<m3gach33zy> it just asked for my password and i typed it in
<ctothej> FWSquatch: did you do anything in particular to get it working correctly when you installed gutsy?
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, and then what?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: after that it just said m3gach33zy@marc-desktop:~$
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, you typed in "sudo apt-get install thunderbird" and it didn't do anything?
<FWSquatch> No, I seem to remember it being very painless when I installed Gutsy.  Wireless worked out of the box.
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: it asked for my password and i put it in
<^u^> ar0nic, I guess it's ok?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: after that i got nothing
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, ?_? uh thats not good
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, try "sudo dpkg -l"
<ar0nic> ^u^ i could make love to you right now
 * stemount^pd is on Ubuntu on a pen drive :)
<Flannel> jimmygoon: don't need to sudo that
<ar0nic> sweet sweet man love
<ctothej> FWSquatch: yeah me too on my laptop. this may be a simple question, but does your laptop have a physical wireless on-off switch?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: yeah i know... this happened to me before on my laptop but someone knew what to do
<^u^> ar0nic, bit hard from where you are :)
<FWSquatch> It's a Compaq 6710B that has a Pro/Wireless 3945ABG in it.
<ar0nic> ok anyting else i should do
<stemount^pd> brb
<jimmygoon> Flannel, do you have any idea what m3gach33zy's problem is? apt-get seems to literally be doing nothing
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: i did sudo dpkg -l
<ar0nic> i mean vlc is playing wmv and avi's xvids and stuff
<FWSquatch> No physical switch unfortunatley
<FWSquatch> that's what I thought it was as well
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, did a bunch of stuff stream by
<ar0nic> im a huge video watcher ^u^
<larryzli> Question: I have no sound on my Toshiba Tecra A8, on linux or vista. Sound works fine on XP. I have already attempted the alsa-base fix with no success. What could be the problem?
<^u^> ar0nic, if it's working turn it off and leave it alone
<^u^> :)
<Flannel> m3gach33zy: What'd you get?  a big list, right?
<crimsun> larryzli: run the alsa-info script and tell me the url it gives you
<m3gach33zy> Flannel: no i didnt
<DieseL`nix> hellooo
<m3gach33zy> Flannel: this is what i get
<Flannel> m3gach33zy: What'd you get? pastebin the output please.  Not here.
<larryzli> crimsun: whats the command?
<m3gach33zy> idk how pastebin works lol
<DieseL`nix> anyone here got awn working on gutsy?
<jimmygoon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m3gach33zy> and its on a different pc not this one
<DieseL`nix> i'm really struggling here
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, copy the text on the other pc
<crimsun> larryzli: you'll find it on the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki page
<Scunizi> DieseL`nix, yep
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: okay... then?
<jimmygoon> go to the website http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste it and then submit it.... take the link you get and give it to us so we can read the msg
<rodrigth> yes, AWN on gutsy tutorialhttp://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navgator-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html
<DieseL`nix> Scunizi, did you have any problems with pango?
<Scunizi> DieseL`nix, pango?  not sure what that is.
<DieseL`nix> a lib
<DieseL`nix> i keep getting errors saying i need libpango installed, but it is :S
<Scunizi> DieseL`nix, nope.. did you install from the repo's or go get the source and compile?
<Flannel> DieseL`nix: What are you trying to do while getting these errors? and how do you have libpango installed?
<rodrigth> HELP: has anybody ran into an install error with gutsy? starts trying to load ubuntu (progress bar on live CD), then stops, giving an 'ata(####) failed to set xfermode'. error occurs when installing gutsy x86 only, 64 bit shuts off monitor after choosing an option off of CD boot menu computer is an HP media center, intel pentium D 820 (dual core, 64 bit support), ati radeon x800
<m3gach33zy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59637/
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon:
<larryzli> crimsun: this? ./alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<Zodiac`> how can I fix so that I can hear multiple voices and not only one at a time on ventrilo?
<Flannel> m3gach33zy: try dpkg -l without the sudo.
<crimsun> larryzli: sure
<Flannel> m3gach33zy: and pastebin the output (if different)
<DieseL`nix> Flannel, well basically run AWN (last time i installed)
<bluebanana> hi kind people. When I log onto my computer, I can see my mouse cursor move around as I move it around, but clicking on any of the buttons doesn't work. This problem has occured since I've put in my IPod into the computer and whenever I reboot.
<richard__> is there a way I can 'grep, take, gather' the window name, class, type.. without having to type in console? i think it would be great if you could right click on the window.. and set windows placement
<DieseL`nix> it told me i needed libawn installed
<DieseL`nix> but to install libawn you need libpango
<FWSquatch> When I try to access the network-admin (I think that's the right command to do it) it kicks out this message:  You are not allowed to access the system configuration
<Coolguy64537> how do i edit the xorg.conf before i install
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, ...? there's nothing there...?
<gyaresu> I've got a messed up file name and want to convert it to utf8 using 'convmv' but i don't know how to find out what encoding it's in already. Suggestions?
<larryzli> crimsun: bash: ./alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<DieseL`nix> which i already have installed, but it lies and says its not, or at the wrong version, but it's at the right version
<crimsun> larryzli: you have to download it first
<MaxRide> Can anyone shoot me the link to install the gui on Ubunut server?
<bluebanana> what's wrong with my mouse? I can move cursor, but clicking with any button doesn't work
<Zodiac`> how can I fix so that I can hear multiple voices and not only one at a time on ventrilo?
<Flannel> MaxRide: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MaxRide> Thank you Flannel. =)
<m3gach33zy> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59638/
<Flannel> !repeat | Zodiac`
<richard__> if i want to gather all info about a window using, prop WM_CLASS | cut -d\" -f2 ... xprop WM_CLASS | cut -d\" -f4 ..... xprop WM_NAME | cut -d\" -f2... how would i do that?
<ubotu> Zodiac`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Zodiac`> ok :D
<ctothej> FWSquatch: its very strange that normal reboots do not fix the problem.
<rodrigth> coolguy: i believe vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FWSquatch> doh, nevermind, when I use sudo network-admin, it opens up the connection manager, but unfortunately it acts like there is no wireless card installed
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59638
<Coolguy64537> gs i get a grey screen when trying to boot to the live cd, after the load screen
<Flannel> m3gach33zy: that's not right.  Do it again.  the > at the beginning there means you're inside something else.
<jimmygoon> Flannel, did you check that pastebin... its uh... a bit strange... he specified the flag -l and it says no -d found
<SlayerFaith> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<FWSquatch> it just shows modem and wired
<Hamled> On the help wiki the page for Xen says that KVM or VirtualBox are recommended for running a Windows guest OS, but no explanation is given as to why, is there any specific reason?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: see above
<Coolguy64537> whoa
<jimmygoon> Flannel, ah, duh
<DieseL`nix> guys i'll run through this awn install, and if i get the errors again i'll paste ;)
<K-Yo> Hi, I'm having a graphic problem with gusty: My screen freezes with full screen games / flash online videos, the only thing I can do is ctrl+alt+backspace or wait (from 1 sec to 1 minute) until it unfreezes.
<age6racer> does anyone have any experience with Upstart?
<Flannel> !anyone | age6racer
<ubotu> age6racer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<age6racer> I want to respawn a proces
<ar0nic> ok well not all vids are working
<Coolguy64537> i get a grey screen when trying to boot to the live cd, after the load screen whats wrong
<Flannel> age6racer: If no one here can answer, you might try in #upstart
<ar0nic> ^u^ still around
<Scunizi> age6racer, sudo /etc/init.d/<process> restart
<ar0nic> it worked for one of my avi's
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, type the same thing again. this time make sure it says m3gach33zy@marc-desktop:~$ before it
<^u^> ar0nic, nope :)
<feierfox> will hardy contains OOo 2.4?
<ctothej> FWSquatch: i'm trying to search online for some solutions too, but it is a strange problem and i'm not getting too many hits.
<K-Yo> noone? :(
<^u^> ar0nic, what's up?
<Flannel> feierfox: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<larryzli> crimsun: bash: ./alsa-info.sh: Permission denied
<m3gach33zy> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59639
<FWSquatch> me neither
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59639
<ar0nic> it worked on one avi that i copied over
<ctothej> FWSquatch: re-ask your question so other see it again...
<Coolguy64537> any1??????????
<ar0nic> but i copied another one over and it wont work
<ar0nic> just white screen and sound
<K-Yo> Hi, I'm having a graphic problem with gusty: My screen freezes with full screen games / flash online videos, the only thing I can do is ctrl+alt+backspace or wait (from 1 sec to 1 minute) until it unfreezes.
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, much better. now try the "sudo apt-get install thunderbird" again
<^u^> ar0nic, using what player?
<crimsun> larryzli: did you chmod it executable?  (Or you can use `bash alsa-info.sh')
<sander_m> Solved! I don't know why this isn't plastered all over the internet: If you use the binary ATI driver, remove your XGL server (xserver-xgl).
<ar0nic> vlc
<crshman> hi all, I'm trying to enable VNC on my ubuntu box however when i try to login it says my password is wrong...i've triple-checked that it is right
<Flannel> m3gach33zy: is.... this all of it?  Looks like you start halfway through.
<Coolguy64537> i get a grey screen when trying to boot to the live cd, after the load screen
<ar0nic> xvid mpeg 4
<crshman> I know VNC is workign because if i disable the password option i can get in just fine
<jimmygoon> Flannel, gnome-terminal's scrollback is rather short
<Coolguy64537> i get a grey screen when trying to boot to the live cd, after the load screen  can anyone help
<FWSquatch> I put my Gutsy laptop into hibernate and when it came back, my wireless didnt' work anymore.  I've rebooted several times and my laptop basically acts like the wireless interface doesn't exist anymore.
<Flannel> m3gach33zy: do this: dpkg -l > ~/Desktop/dpkg.txt, then open the file on your desktop, and copy/paste
<m3gach33zy> Flannel: yes that is all of it copied from top to bottom
<ar0nic> the other video is an xvidmpeg-4 as well ^u^
<^u^> ar0nic, right click each of the files and select properties and see if they are diff
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: i get the same thing as before with the sudo apt install thunderbird
<^u^> k
<ar0nic> both are samne...
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, as in ... nothing?
<m3gach33zy> jimmygoon: ye
<Coolguy64537> i get a grey screen when trying to boot to the live cd, after the load screen  can anyone help
<^u^> ar0nic, will the first play again?
<Scunizi> crshman, I had something similar.. I had to change the password to something else.. no spaces.. lower case.. then later I could change it back and it worked.. try logging in with a new one first.
<larryzli> crimsun: WARNING: Failed to open config file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save: Permission denied
<larryzli> WARNING: Failed to open config file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save.1: Permission denied
<ar0nic> yes
<ar0nic> it will play just fine
<mia_tec1> how could I check the md5 sum of an iso file?
<jimmygoon> m3gach33zy, I have to pass this off to Flannel or someone else. I'm both out of ideas and out of free time. Gotta run
<FWSquatch> I know the laptop can see the wireless chip because it shows up when I do a discover
<ar0nic> even the .wmv plays
<AgentHeX> can anyone suggest a program for authoring CDs?
<rodrigth> larryzil:you need to use sudo!
<mia_tec1> does any body know?
<soundray> !md5sum | mia_tec1
<ubotu> mia_tec1: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<^u^> ar0nic, will the second play on the other comp?
<rdz> hi all. all my applications are running over jack and so i would like also flashplayer to run over jack. i already installed oss2jack. now, is there a way to force mozilla's flashplugin to use oss instead of alsa?
<larryzli> crimsun: lol sorry im new to this
<ar0nic> yep
<Coolguy64537> i get a grey screen when trying to boot to the live cd, after the load screen  can anyone help
<m3gach33zy> Flannel: that didnt do anything
<soundray> !repeat | Coolguy64537
<ubotu> Coolguy64537: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<^u^> !nick | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Flannel> m3gach33zy: It doesn't show anything, no.  Open the file (dpkg.txt) thats on your desktop
<rodrigth> larryzl, it's all good, took me forever ;)
<^u^> oops
<ar0nic> hmm?
<ar0nic> what was that
<ctothej> FWSquatch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211489
<larryzli> crimsun: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'eixit'
<larryzli> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 2: ignoring bad line starting with 'exit'
<larryzli> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 3: ignoring bad line starting with 'dsoaj;fkdlsa#'
<lastelement0> can anyone help me in setting up cedega so i can install diablo 2?
<^u^> ar0nic, i'm searching for what you type in a busy channel...
<ar0nic> ^u^ what was that about?
<larryzli> crimsun: lol that looks bad
<EJ> I'm searching for a website wich give an overview of all the new packages, bugs, news, etc.. I can't find it.. It has some cool AJAX featues
<^u^> ar0nic, try a third vid
<julien_> slt
<ar0nic> k
<mark[oz]> ^u^, I believe cedage has support when you buy it
<Flannel> lastelement0: You paid for cedega, doesn't that $5 pay for support?
<Scunizi> EJ, launchpad?
<FWSquatch> Thanks for the tip I'm gonna try it out now
<julien_> speak french ?
<Flannel> !fr | julien_
<ubotu> julien_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ar0nic> i wanna watch back to the future tho =|
<^u^> mark[oz], thnx - but I don't do anything windows at all ...
<ctothej> FWSquatch: looks like that network-admin script may reset it...
<julien_> tank you
<mark[oz]> ^u^, anything windows?
<lastelement0> Flannel: i've tried
<ctothej> FWSquatch: networkmanager i mean
<mark[oz]> purchasing software isn't "windows"
<Lacedemone> hi
<rodrigth> help on gutsy install?
<^u^> mark[oz], I appreciate the effort but why tell me about cedega?
<EJ> Scunizi, no it was an unofficial site. It shows all the updates in one overview without refreshing the page. It's done with some cool ajax featues
<Flannel> lastelement0: As far as I know, diablo 2 works fine with wine.  You could use wine instead (and ditch the $5) and ask in #winehq
<mark[oz]> ^u^, is english your first language?
<Flannel> !ask | rodrigth
<ubotu> rodrigth: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Coolguy64537> i get a grey screen when trying to boot to the live cd, after the load screen  can anyone help
<mark[oz]> or your second or third?
<ar0nic> ^u^ copying a few other vids
<mark[oz]> Coolguy64537, you'll have to start in safe graphics mode
<^u^> mark[oz], I'm from bris - cadage then
<Coolguy64537> mark:have already same thing
<lastelement0> Flannel: with the first disc i get a folder to appear in the cedega window, yet nothing else seems to happen
<M1dn1ght> is this the place to come if I'm finding it impossible to install ubuntu?
<larryzli> crimsun: you there?
<rodrigth> install error with gutsy: starts trying to load ubuntu (progress bar on live CD), then stops, giving an 'ata(####) failed to set xfermode'. error occurs when installing gutsy x86 only, 64 bit shuts off monitor after choosing an option off of CD boot menu computer is an HP media center, intel pentium D 820 (dual core, 64 bit support), ati radeon x800
<soundray> M1dn1ght: no promises that it'll help, but yes
<Flannel> lastelement0: I have no idea.  cegeda isn't supported here, since its closed source, and we have no idea how it works.  You ought to ask the cegeda people.  I believe there's a forum.
<FWSquatch> thanks for the help ctothej.  I'm gonna have to take off.  But that looks like my exact problem!
<ctothej> FWSquatch: no problem, good luck
<M1dn1ght> I posted my problems on some forums, and think we've got it narrowed down to my video card
<Coolguy64537> mark: i have tried safe graphix but still a greyish screen
<larryzli> crimsun: hello?
<RxDx> whats the name of the program that shows you how muck KBPS are you using... network-speed?
<gyaresu> I've got a messed up file name and want to convert it to utf8 using 'convmv' but i don't know how to find out what encoding it's in already. Suggestions?
<M1dn1ght> display chip really - not a card.  just a pos SiS Mirage 3 latched onto board
<ar0nic> ^u^ it gives the thumbnail for the file that isnt working, however all other videos i copied work fine
<M1dn1ght> Every distro I try and install freezes
<Coolguy64537> compaq presario f558 with geforcego 6100
<M1dn1ght> mid-install
<soundray> !enter | M1dn1ght
<ubotu> M1dn1ght: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ar0nic> the file that doesnt work on this works fine on the windows box
<Flannel> M1dn1ght: Try the alternate CD
<M1dn1ght> sorry matey - didn't mean to spam.
<^u^> ar0nic, what can I say - all but one file work - maybe copying that file over didn't work right
<M1dn1ght> Flannel - have tried already thanks mate.  No joy there either
<soundray> Coolguy64537: have you tried the alternate CD?
<soundray> !alternate | Coolguy64537, M1dn1ght
<ubotu> Coolguy64537, M1dn1ght: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ar0nic> via network
<Coolguy64537> soundray: no whats different
<julien_> bye
<Flannel> M1dn1ght: What happens with the alternate CD?
<ar0nic> maybe so
<soundray> Coolguy64537: ^^
<Coolguy64537> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DieseL`nix> avant-window-navigator: error while loading shared libraries: libawn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Coolguy64537> ok thanks
<DieseL`nix> thats what i'm getting when trying to run awn
<soundray> Coolguy64537: is there still hard disk activity when it shows the grey screen?
<M1dn1ght> I'm trying to remember exact sequence...but I think after specifying the install type (txt only) it says something like "booting kernal" and just freezes.  Have left it for ages and nothing.  Have to force-switchoff the computer
<M1dn1ght> I will try this minimal cd
<Flannel> M1dn1ght: Sounds like a bad burn.  Did you verify the MD5 and the iso and stuff?  Burn at 4x?
<Coolguy64537> ok so how hard is the text based
<Flannel> M1dn1ght: Minimal CD is alternate CD.
<Scunizi> Coolguy64537, easy
<Coolguy64537> how easy.......
<soundray> Coolguy64537: more options, but not more difficult
<Flannel> Coolguy64537: the text based installer? not very.  It asks the exact same questions, and nothing else.  You just don't use a mouse.
<M1dn1ght> Yep and yep.  There may be a problem with my burner, but I can't find it
<^u^> minimal cd is net install
<DieseL`nix> any ideas anyone?
<felipe_> how do I remove that default compiz effect in ubuntu in which the top part of the window's decoration is semi transparent when not in focus?
<Flannel> M1dn1ght: there are methods of installation sans CD.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation might give you some suggestions
<Coolguy64537> ok i see
<Scunizi> DieseL`nix, I never heard if you installed from the repo's or other sources
<M1dn1ght> I've tried ubuntu, knoppix, redhat, fedora, can't remember the rest - there's always a similar problem - freezes up at some point, generally after I specify my install type
<Coolguy64537> just follow instructions on screen
<M1dn1ght> Thanks flanne - will check out that URL
<soundray> Coolguy64537: also see the install help -- private message coming
<kestir> Burn at 4x?
<Scunizi> M1dn1ght, stick with 32 bit
<kestir> what is this...1996?
<soundray> !install > Coolguy64537
<M1dn1ght> Thanks for the help guys - will let you know how I go
<Flannel> kestir: no, its unfortunately after that, where burner mfcs think faster is better, even at the sake of integrity
<larryzli> crimsun: you there?
<Coolguy64537> thanks
<kestir> Flannel: technology has progressed beyond that "burn data at 4x" thinking
<kestir> Flannel: that's archaic...when burners were just getting to 16x....
<Flannel> kestir: But its still necessary to burn properly.
<DieseL`nix> avant-window-navigator: error while loading shared libraries: libawn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <<-- any ideas?
<kestir> Flannel: absolutely not
<jnicklas> I know that stuff in /etc/cron.daily is run by the root user, but do those scripts have access to the root users gpg keys? (I am asking since this does not work with sudo, I have to do sudo su)
<Scunizi> kestir, I beg to differ..
<^u^> kestir, do you do the md5 check on the disks you burn?
<soundray> kestir, Flannel: please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<linxeh> jnicklas: they run as root. they are root
<linxeh> jnicklas: try sudo -
<jnicklas> linxeh: what does the dash do?
<linxeh> jnicklas: makes it set up the environment like you are the user you are sudoing to
<dopievoli> Hello I am trying to figure-out the hard drive wear and tear problem during the laptop-mode, is there a way to fix this problem?
<felipe_> how do I remove that default compiz effect in ubuntu in which the top part of the window's decoration is semi transparent when not in focus?
<linxeh> man sudo
<linxeh> :P
<Pooria> I'm trying to install  "mkisofs" on my ubuntu by sudo apt-get install mkisofs . but It seems this package does not exist anymore so how can I install this app ?
<snowrichard> jupp do you like the fios service?
<linxeh> dopievoli: laptop hard drives are designed to cope with spinup/down
<soundray> linxeh: you're mistaking sudo and su
<AgentHeX> can someone recommend a CD (data/audio) authoring program?
<M1dn1ght> oh - just remembered - wubi didn't work either....don't know if that's relevant at all because I didn't install from CD?
<linxeh> soundray: so I am doh
<arrow> I just downloaded a movie from bittorrent and need to extract it, what program should I use?
<jnicklas> linxeh: just pulled up the man page ;) thanks, that gives me some insight, was sort of dumbfounded by this.
<ares-mars> hey guys firefox was using my soundcard for playing some sounds on youtube, but now that i want to play a song on xmms (libcrossfade.so plugin i think) it's telling me to check if another program is blocking the sound....how do i get it to unblock the soundcard?
<linxeh> sudo -H
<Jupp> snowrichard, best ever!
<Scunizi> DieseL`nix, either I'm invisible to you or you choose to not answer the question.. good luck
<soundray> AgentHeX: k3b, brasero
<dopievoli> linxeh: but from what I read my spin up/down is too excessive
<larryzli> Question: I have no sound on my Toshiba Tecra A8, on linux or vista. Sound works fine on XP. I have already attempted the alsa-base fix with no success. What could be the problem?
<soundray> linxeh: sudo -i is the recommended way
<AgentHeX> soundray: ty, sir.  any idea if it handles DVDs, too?
<Pooria> I'm trying to install  "mkisofs" on my ubuntu by sudo apt-get install mkisofs . but It seems this package does not exist anymore so how can I install this app ?
<soundray> AgentHeX: they both do
<AgentHeX> soundray: cool, thanks.
<K-Yo> Hi, I'm having a graphic problem with gusty: My screen freezes with full screen games / flash online videos, the only thing I can do is ctrl+alt+backspace or wait (from 1 sec to 1 minute) until it unfreezes.
<linxeh> dopievoli: I've had one laptop since 1999 that has hardware spinup/down every 5 seconds. I used it almost 24/7 for about 4 years, and an hour a day for the last few years. its still fine
<^u^> !info mkisofs
<ubotu> mkisofs (source: cdrtools): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10:2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 338 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<AgentHeX> soundray: and anything for authoring the VOB files for DVDs?
<DieseL`nix> hello, anyone having problems with awn in gutsy? anyone actually have it working because it looks broken to me...
<dopievoli> linxeh: alrighty thanks for that
<AgentHeX> soundray: i'd assume no, since it's MPEG-2 and it's all licensed
<linxeh> soundray: ok thanks
<Jupp> Help!! I accidentally formated my wife's macbook to ext3 (I thought I was doing it to an attached usb drive). Is there any way to recover the data from the previous HFS+ partition? Help!
<ares-mars> xmms (libcrossfade.so plugin i think) it's telling me to check if another program is blocking the sound....how do i get it to unblock the soundcard?
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: tried closing firefox?
<ares-mars> hey guys firefox was using my soundcard for playing some sounds on youtube, but now that i want to play a song on xmms (libcrossfade.so plugin i think) it's telling me to check if another program is blocking the sound....how do i get it to unblock the soundcard?
<ares-mars> i did
<^u^> larryzli, you have to enable the multiverse rpository
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: reboot?
<AgentHeX> :-D
<Scunizi> Jupp.. find an attorney.. you might need it.
<kurzweilfreak> w00t, ubuntu support
<kurzweilfreak> I got problems :(
<ares-mars> no, that will work
<xTheGoat121x> Nothing I try fixes my gnome-panel freeze..
<larryzli> ^u^: lol whats that?
<ares-mars> but i don't want to have to do that every single time
<^u^> !repos | larryzli
<ubotu> larryzli: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kurzweilfreak> anyone wanna try helping me?
<arrow> What program do I install to extract files
<gregbrady> Where can one find a good online resource for setting up one of my machines as a proxy server?
<arrow> whats your problem kurzweilfreak
<Scunizi> gregbrady, you could ask in #ubuntu-server.. they might have some insight.
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: i can understand.  try lsmod to find what sound card driver you're using and then use "rmmod <driver>" followed by "modprobe <driver>" to reload it.
<Flannel> gregbrady: dansguardian
<kurzweilfreak> after finally fighting with the partitioning and getting Ubuntu installed, my GRUB tries to access the wrong drive as root
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: i have to do that with my iwl4965 wireless chip, and i hope it works for your sound card.
<gregbrady> Scunizi, yet another good suggestion, thanks.
<Scunizi> arrow, you should be able to right mouse click on the file and extract
<soundray> AgentHeX: you can author DVDs with free software, but I haven't done it so can't advise -- ask the channel again pls
<kurzweilfreak> so I manually edit the command and get it to start loading Ubuntu
<DieseL`nix> anyone here recently installed awn on gutsy and got it working? i've got some serious issue here
<Scunizi> gregbrady, np
<larryzli> ^u^: how would i go about enabling it?
<kurzweilfreak> but eventually it tells me that "Alert! /dev/hda1 does not exist!"
<kurzweilfreak> and drops me to a shell
<arrow> Scunizi, it says "archive type not supported:
<AgentHeX> can someone recommend a program for authoring DVD video discs?
<arrow> Scunizi, it says "archive type not supported"
<kurzweilfreak> I have Ubuntu installed onto a USB harddrive
<Scunizi> arrow, what kind of extension is on the archive
<xTheGoat121x> My upper gnome-panel freezes until I change my theme, then it works perfectly.
<Flannel> kurzweilfreak: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_willis> kurzweilfreak:  yep. theres some issues with booting ubuntu off a usb drive. that pendrivelinux site may have some tips. I recall it needing a little work at times.
<Suresh> hi - there was a security update for mailman today but it bombed on me with syntax errors
<kurzweilfreak> 7.10
<M1dn1ght> OK
<^u^> larryzli, open the synaptic package manager from the menu then click settings then repositories and select all checkboxes except source
<M1dn1ght> misline...
<Flannel> kurzweilfreak: sda1 instead of hda1
<kurzweilfreak> I've done it before with another USB harddrive and it worked fine, until my cats knocked the drive off
<arrow> .r00 or a rar
<Suresh> 7.10.. anybody ran into that?
<Scunizi> arrow.. just a sec
<Suresh> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Suresh>   File "/var/lib/mailman/bin/list_lists", line 47, in <module>
<Suresh>     from Mailman import MailList
<Suresh>   File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/MailList.py", line 64, in <module>
<Suresh>     from Mailman import Gui
<Suresh>   File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Gui/__init__.py", line 21, in <module>
<Suresh>     from General import General
<Suresh>   File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Gui/General.py", line 438
<Suresh>     elif property == 'info':
<arrow> kurzweilfreak, I've never tried ubuntu off a usb drive, sorry
<felipe_> how do I remove that default compiz effect in ubuntu in which the top part of the window's decoration is semi transparent when not in focus?
<Flannel> !paste | Suresh
<ubotu> Suresh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> AgentHeX: no replies, so here are a couple of hits from 'apt-cache search dvd author':
<soundray> !info dvdauthor > AgentHeX
<kurzweilfreak> I'll try what Flannel said
<larryzli> ^u^: its already enabled
<linxeh> kurzweilfreak: pianist ?
<soundray> !info videotrans > AgentHeX, see private messages
<Flannel> kurzweilfreak: As of edgy, I believe, (might be feisty) all the stuff was mapped to SATA drives.
<AgentHeX> ty, soundray.  i just searched synaptic and found that.
<Suresh> yes. for anything more than 4 lines pastebin would be an idea
<^u^> larryzli, what ubuntu version are you using?
<xTheGoat121x> Flannel, it was Feisty.
<ares-mars> agentHex: does soundcore....snd sound like a driver?
<Scunizi> arrow, try sudo apt-get install unrar
<Scunizi> arrow then use the right mouse again..
<larryzli> ^u^: umm 7.1? the newest version i just installed yesterday
<kurzweilfreak> linxeh: yeah, piano/keyboardist
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: not really...
<^u^> !info mkisofs | larryzli
<ubotu> larryzli: mkisofs (source: cdrtools): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10:2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 338 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: do you know what kind of sound card you have?
<ares-mars> how do i identify it? I'm not sure
<arrow> thx Scunizi.
<linux777> Hi people, does anyone knows how to configure freeradius ? is there any good tutorial online.... thanks.
<kurzweilfreak> grrr
<larryzli> ^u^: ???
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: i think mine is snd_hda_intel because it's an intel high-definition audio chip.
<linxeh> kurzweilfreak: likewise, i'm more a nord stage and yamaha piano freak though :)
<^u^> larryzli, try installing cdrtools as the link suggests
<kurzweilfreak> w00t
<Radit> cah somebody tell me how to run rythm box from command-line?
<ares-mars> ah
<AgentHeX> can anyone confirm that my sound driver in lsmod is "snd_hda_intel"?
<arrow> working great now Scunizi
<Starnestommy> Radit: run it as rhythmbox
<soundray> Radit: all lowercase, one word: rhythmbox
<^u^> Radit, typing   rhythmbox    doesn't work?
<kurzweilfreak> dammit
<Radit> command not found..
<larryzli> ^u^: why would i need that
<soundray> Radit: 'sudo apt-get install rhythmbox'
<^u^> larryzli, as the link suggested it is the source for mkisofs
<richard__> is it possible to launch applications  by giving them a special identifier? Example, I have 6 desktops, 1 communication, 2 webdesign, 2 graphic design, 1 system adm.. i'm sending windows to each workspace when they start.. but have trouble when i want some firefox windows sent to diffrent ones
<linxeh> Radit: oh my word..... !!!! http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+install+rhythmbox&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<kurzweilfreak> i'm out of ideas
<linxeh> Radit: at least TRY
<Radit> oh.. i misspelled it, thanks guys:P
<linxeh> it even comes up in the flipping google summary
<linxeh> kurzweilfreak: sup ?
<larryzli> ^u^: ok i dled it from their site, what next?
<kurzweilfreak> just trying to get it to finish booting :(
<DieseL`nix> GOT AWN WORKING
<linxeh> ah :o
<DieseL`nix> thanks, but no thanks lol
<ares-mars> agentHex, this is what i get... sudo rmmod -f -v snd_hda_intel
<ares-mars> rmmod snd_hda_intel, wait=no force
<ares-mars> ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Resource temporarily unavailable
<^u^> larryzli, it is in the repos - why go to the extra hassles?
<linux777> Hi people, does anyone knows how to configure freeradius ? is there any good tutorial online.... thanks.
<kurzweilfreak> the splash screen comes up, gets to about half a bar, then drops me into a shell
<larryzli> ^u^: it is? could u give me the command? im a bit new to linux
<^u^> larryzli, one min
<kurzweilfreak> not even half a bar :-\
<larryzli> ^u^: k
<Scunizi> arrow.. good.. sometimes it pays to load synaptic and search for the word..
<kurzweilfreak> i just don't get it, I had no problem installing to a USB drive just a few months ago
<arrow> Scunizi, I couldn't even think of what to install till you said what extension is it, then I was like... duh
<kurzweilfreak> and it booted fine, as long as the drive was plugged in
<Scunizi> arrow :)
<xTheGoat121x> I'm having an odd issue with my gnome-panel.... it freezes when I start, but if I change my theme, it unfreezes.  And it doesn't matter what theme I have.
<lilg111111> anybody know how to set up evolution or thunderbird with yahoo
<Scunizi> lilg111111, I think you can only do that if you're using their paid service.. but I could be wrong
<linxeh> kurzweilfreak: checked the guides ?
<cafuego> Is there a way of preventing panel to span multiple screens when running xinerama?
<^u^> larryzli, I opened the synaptic package manager and clicked the search button and typed   mkisofs   and it is listed - do you know how to find the synaptic package manager?
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: do you have an intel high-def audio chip?
<kurzweilfreak> what guides?
<larryzli> ^u^: no =/
<linxeh> kurzweilfreak: loads available - eg http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: lsmod | grep 'snd_hda_intel'
<kurzweilfreak> w00t
<soundray> cafuego: put it on the left or right (or is that not what you wanted to hear?)
<kurzweilfreak> lemme check that
<kurzweilfreak> thanks
<larryzli> ^u^: i think i found it
<linxeh> looks like you need a different kernel perhaps
<lilg111111> Scunizi,  what about hotmail
<^u^> larryzli, from the top of the desktop - applications - system
<larryzli> ^u^: yes thats the one
<Scunizi> lilg111111, same.. It works with gmail though.. both in POP and IMAP
<AgentHeX> soundray: hey...  qdvdauthor is a GUI frontend for dvdauthor.  nifty!
<^u^> larryzli, click the search button
<kurzweilfreak> i'm not installing from a memory stick but a harddrive
<kurzweilfreak> probably doesn't make a difference though
<larryzli> ^u^: ii found it
<larryzli> ^u^: what now
<lilg111111> Scunizi, i dont use gmail, can gmail get your yahoo emails
<larryzli> ^u^: do i mark the for installation?
<kurzweilfreak> thanks big time for the link linxeh
<^u^> larryzli, click it and choose to install and then click the apply button
<Scunizi> lilg111111, it can if you can setup yahoo to forward to gmail
<kurzweilfreak> i'll let you know what happens
<ares-mars> AgentHex, the module is snd_hda_intel
<AgentHeX> hmmm
<larryzli> ^u^: k its installing
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: sorry.  you must sudo both rmmod and modprobe
<^u^> larryzli, happy for you :)
<pooria> how can I burn ISO Image on CD in ubuntu ?
<larryzli> ^u^: hows this going to help my sound?
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_had_intel
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: lemme know if that works
<kurzweilfreak> eh, that guide isn't any help
<kurzweilfreak> i've already got it installed
<linxeh> kurzweilfreak: the patch ?
<kurzweilfreak> I just can't get it to run properly
<kurzweilfreak> what patch?
<^u^> larryzli, weren't you asking how to install mkisofs?
<larryzli> ^u^: no haha, i asked a sound question
<linxeh> kurzweilfreak: there is a patch in that tutorial - at the end they unzip u710.zip to the device. its worth seeing whats in that - it might help you
<larryzli> larryzli: Question: I have no sound on my Toshiba Tecra A8, on linux or vista. Sound works fine on XP. I have already attempted the alsa-base fix with no success. What could be the problem?
<pooria> how can I burn ISO Image on CD in ubuntu ?
<pooria> how can I burn ISO Image on CD in ubuntu ?
<^u^> larryzli, oops - apologies - boy but your patient :)
<Odd-rationale> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<larryzli> ^u^: lol
<soundray> pooria: right-click and select the burn option from the menu
<^u^> larryzli, what's the hardware?
<larryzli> ^u^: ?
<^u^> sound
<pooria> soundray which menu ?  right click on what?
<larryzli> ^u^: ALC262 ?
<soundray> pooria: are you using gnome?
<pooria> yeah
<larryzli> ^u^: realtek i think
<soundray> pooria: the file manager nautilus.
<pooria> got it thx
<ares-mars> AgentHex: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<ares-mars> ERROR: Module modprobe does not exist in /proc/modules
<ares-mars> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<neosix> hello!
<Scunizi> !hi | neosix
<ubotu> neosix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<^u^> larryzli, this post is marked as solved - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564239
<neosix> thanks
<felipe_> how do I remove that default compiz effect in ubuntu in which a window's title bar is semi transparent when not in focus?
<AgentHeX> ares-mars: well, forcing it doesn't work.  iono...
<Scunizi> !ccsm | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<larryzli> ^u^: k ill check itout
<^u^> k
<xTheGoat121x> Does xubuntu use GTK?
<Scunizi> xTheGoat121x, good question.. not sure  but it will run gnome programs so I think so..
<linxeh> xTheGoat121x: it can do
<islan> xTheGoat121x, I do not believe it comes standard but can be installed ... but that's just my surmising
<Adrenalin`> Hi, any ideea how can I install mysql5.1-server using apt-get ? apt-cache search can't find mysql5.1-server
<^u^> xTheGoat121x, yep
<larryzli> ^u^: ended with the user sending back his computer to the company and it was a hardware error
<islan> Adrenalin`, do apt-cache search mysql
<linxeh> xTheGoat121x: the window manager / environment has little to do with X or anything else - you can run what you want and in whichever combinations
<^u^> larryzli, but it gave the steps to get sound working'
<xTheGoat121x> Scunizi, linxeh, ^u^, thanks.  My gnome-panel is getting to the point where I think I want to try something other than Gnome.
<Dr_willis> there used to be issues ages ago with running gnome and kde apps together.. but not so much a problem these days
<Adrenalin`> islan already did, there is no 5.1
<kurzweilfreak> how does GRUB reference different drives?
<BrassKazoo> Hey all.. I'm using xubuntu, and I'm wondering how I can get tomboy to appear on the menu like in gnome - clicking opens the menu of notes
<kurzweilfreak> sdx#, or hdx#?
<felipe_> Scunizi: why thank you, but I've known about it for a while, and I can't find anything to modify what I'm talking about
<linxeh> xTheGoat121x: I tried them all over many years (10+), and I've settled on KDE. its flipping ugly, but it lets you do what you want to do
<islan> Adrenalin`, ah, looking for a specific version .. know if there even is a Linux package for it yet?
<Scunizi> Adrenalin`, a search of synaptic turns up mysql 5.0 there isn't a 5.1 in the repos
<^u^> xTheGoat121x, made a .gtkrc-2.0 file today to change the background colour of xubuntus' panels
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I dont find kde ugly..
<xTheGoat121x> ^u^, awesome.
<BrassKazoo> kurzweilfreak, I think it can use UUIDs
<kurzweilfreak> define UUID
<Flannel> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<linxeh> Dr_willis: from a UI perspective kde has some really nasty spacing and "clutter" - people have worked for years on best practices for ui designs and KDE breaks most of them
<^u^> xTheGoat121x, just to confirm the bit about xubuntu using gtk
<Adrenalin`> So how can I now install mysql 5.1 ? I must compile from sources, right ? How about dependencies ? Omg
<xTheGoat121x> linxeh, LoL  Honestly, I'm hesitant to go with KDE, I've had bad experiences with it
<islan> Adrenalin`, I don't think there is a mysql 5.1 for linux yet
<BrassKazoo> kurzweilfreak, Its the block device ID i think..
<kurzweilfreak> hard to run a command when I can't get to an actual BASH shell :(
<linxeh> Dr_willis: imo Gnome and OSX get it right, but Gnome is close to functionless
<xTheGoat121x> ^u^, I appreciate it.
<kurzweilfreak> i just need to know the format
<jetscreamer> unique universal identifier... or universal unique
<Flannel> kurzweilfreak: They're long strings of hex
<kurzweilfreak> screw it, i'm gonna boot to a Live
<jetscreamer> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid btw
<BrassKazoo> kurzweilfreak, Run that command - sudo blkid
<soundray> Adrenalin`: why do you want 5.1 rather than 5.0?
<Scunizi> felipe_, you might try in #ubuntu-effects.. I just looked in ccsm and couldn't find anything either..
<jetscreamer> not hex
<linxeh> xTheGoat121x: xubuntu is nice - just make sure you choose your apps carefully and don;t get tied to one system. I install all of gnome, kde and xfce on my machines so that I don't get stuck
<Dr_willis> linxeh:  its all about taste i guess.. I miss  the functions i can do in kde..  as far as looks i dont really notice.
 * islan is stuck with xfce on his low-performance laptop, but that's okay
<linxeh> Dr_willis: yeah I miss the richness of KDE :)
<Dr_willis> linxeh:  ive noticed that every company make all these claims and advances in gui design and hype about their work.. then they toss it out the window  in the next release...
<jetscreamer> islan: check out icewm and fluxbox also
<Dr_willis> linxeh:  i recall APple making all these claims about their gui research with OS-9.. and  poof they tossed it.  Oh well..
<xTheGoat121x> linxeh, I'd feel more comfortable staying with gnome (it's what I'm familiar with) but I just don't know how to correct my issues with it w/o reinstalling.  And I can't afford the time to do that right now.
<Dr_willis> This is LInux - i WILL and can build my own! I will never go hungry for Eyecandy again!
<islan> jetscreamer, I think I tried to try fluxbox once ... can't remember what happened, maybe my system just got bogged in trying to switch over
<jetscreamer> flux is low resource but very pretty
<jetscreamer> i don't use it though...
<^u^> I do
<linxeh> xTheGoat121x: what issues ?
<grumbel> What is the correct way to 'eject' a usb harddisk? umount ...; vgchange -a n /dev/...; sdparm -C stop /dev/...? Anything missing?
<linxeh> grumbel: eject /dev/... ?
<dillizar> yo neeeeeeeeeeeed
<dillizar> help
<kurzweilfreak> lol
<linxeh> dillizar: so ask already
<jetscreamer> yank the plug
<kurzweilfreak> running sudo blkid gives me "floating point exception (core dumped)"
<dillizar> i just remove one of my panels
<grumbel> linxeh: will that take care of LVM?
<islan> jetscreamer, well all I have is a laptop 128 MB RAM, 3gig HD, and a graphics card that fits in my palm
<kanuha> I installed the latest beat of firefox in my home directory. How can I get it to see the plugins?
<dillizar> how can i resore it
<linxeh> grumbel: I would hope so :) you can check in the logs
<xTheGoat121x> linxeh, well... it's weird.  Every time I boot my laptop, one of my gnome-panels freezes... but if I change the theme, it unfreezes.  And I can change back to my original theme.
<Flannel> grumbel: To remove the disk from a volume group?  pvremove, I believe.
<jetscreamer> islan: icewm would run fine on that.. but i just happen to like icewm.... xfce is good
<xTheGoat121x> linxeh, changing the theme doesn't change anything.  It freezes regardless of what theme I boot with.
<mark[oz]> Coolguy64537, /j #bash
<mark[oz]> asdfasdf
<islan> xfce doesn't give me any problems, really, and I'm not planning to do much with it
<mark[oz]> stupid keyboard
<grumbel> Flannel: no, I want to "eject the drive" aka "unplug the cable"
<soundray> dillizar: when it's gone, it's gone. You have to set it up from scratch. Right-click on another panel and select New Panel
<FWSquatch> I can't get my wireless working in Gutsy anymore.  It worked fine out of the box for months, but today I put it in hibernate and when it came back up the wireless option was gone from my Networking menu.  Reboots have not brought it back.
<^u^> dillizar, right click the remaining panel and select add new panel
<lilg111111> anybody know of a codec package that contains all the codecs i need to streaming video etc
 * jetscreamer lols@reboots and goes away
<Flannel> grumbel: the LVM drive, right?  You need to remove it from your volume group first.
<kanuha> what directory is firefox installed to by default on Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> lilg111111:  i thoght most codec packs were for the playback. not the streming. vlc can stream in different ways.
<dillizar> dude where right click
<Flannel> kanuha: /usr/bin/firefox
<islan> kanuha, try the comman: whereis firefox
<grumbel> Flannel: yes its a LVM drive. Just a normal USB HD and I want to plug it in, do stuff, plug it out
<islan> command*
<soundray> dillizar: read carefully ^^
<^u^> dillizar, anywhere on the panel
<dillizar> it doesnt work
<kanuha> Flannel, islan thx
<islan> I love the whereis command...
<grumbel> Flannel: and the question is: what do I have to do to plug it out correctly (i.e. unmount, sync, etc.)
<dillizar> doesnt have new panel
<FWSquatch> I can't get my wireless working in Gutsy anymore.  It worked fine out of the box for months, but today I put it in hibernate and when it came back up the wireless option was gone from my Networking menu.  Reboots have not brought it back.  When I do sudo lswh -C network I can see the wireless chip (or card or whatever--its built in), but I cannot see it any other way
<lilg111111> Dr w
<soundray> dillizar: what's the 4th menu option?
<Dr_willis> !tab | lilg111111
<ubotu> lilg111111: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<^u^> what's the command to the bot for info on restoring panels?
<dillizar> remove from panel
<FWSquatch> I can't get my wireless working in Gutsy anymore.  It worked fine out of the box for months, but today I put it in hibernate and when it came back up the wireless option was gone from my Networking menu.  Reboots have not brought it back.  When I do sudo lswh -C network I can see the wireless chip (or card or whatever--its built in), but I cannot see it any other way
<lilg111111> Dr_willis, im trying to play video from nba.com and pandora.com, its not working and i have vlc. how do you get it to work with streaming stuff
<heogen> Hi every knows a program that I make a call like a dial up from my laptop
<soundray> dillizar: you have to find free space where there's no applet in the panel and right-click there
<xTheGoat121x> Ugh.
<heogen> like if i have a telephone
<Dangermike> heogen: pppd
<heogen> ?
<BrassKazoo> lilg111111, I've heard that totem is good for streaming too
<heogen> dangerwike thank you
<dillizar> i did it
<dillizar> thankz
<soundray> !info wengophone | heogen
<kurzweilfreak> ok, I know I installed the root to /dev/sdb1
<Dr_willis> lilg111111:  your question was a bit missleading.  YOU are not doing the streaming. they are. :)  - Its possible you need one of the various mplayer-firefox plugins, or vlc-firefox plugin, or similer..
<ubotu> heogen: wengophone (source: wengophone): SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1.dfsg0-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6931 kB, installed size 18980 kB
<heogen> ubotu thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dangermike> eh misread though he had a modem :\
<Dangermike> *trying to use a modem
<heogen> ubotu wengophone is better than pppd?
<FWSquatch> I can't get my wireless working in Gutsy anymore.  It worked fine out of the box for months, but today I put it in hibernate and when it came back up the wireless option was gone from my Networking menu.  Reboots have not brought it back.  When I do sudo lswh -C network I can see the wireless chip (or card or whatever--its built in), but I cannot see it any other way
<Pici> !bot | heogen
<ubotu> heogen: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> heogen: pppd is not what you're looking for
<Dangermike> heogen: pppd is if you have a modem and your trying to dial out to reach the internet..i misread your question
<heogen> ubotu im sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about im sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chelz> sounds like he wants to just use a dial up connectoin
<kurzweilfreak> oh oh oh
<kurzweilfreak> i think i fixed it!
<kurzweilfreak> :D
<lilg111111> Dr willis, im tyring the vlc plug in, i didnt see the mplayer one
<denobjob> oh
<kurzweilfreak> w00t!
<kurzweilfreak> yay, it's loading
<FloodBot3> kurzweilfreak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kurzweilfreak> stupid GRUB
<lwizardl> hi
<denobjob> Is tthere anyway you can have .html wallpaper like in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, I dont see wengophone
 * islan hugs GRUB "kurz didn't mean it, honest..."
<FWSquatch> I can't get my wireless working in Gutsy anymore.  It worked fine out of the box for months, but today I put it in hibernate and when it came back up the wireless option was gone from my Networking menu.  Reboots have not brought it back.  When I do sudo lswh -C network I can see the wireless chip (or card or whatever--its built in), but I cannot see it any other way
<soundray> kurzweilfreak: this is a support channel -- feel free to ask questions, but don't blog here
<Dangermike> you cuold also use ekiga
<heogen> dangerwike I need a phone in my computer like telephone's house
<soundray> !info wengophone > Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, Didnt find it in universe
<lilg111111> brasskazo, what browser do you use
<ar0nic> ok ^u^
<ar0nic> you around?
<ar0nic> my sound is gone now
<lwizardl> how can I tell which nvidia cards can be used for outputting my display to my HDTV and have it display in a HD resolution like 1080i?
<snypzz> where can I find more screencasts on ubuntu linux ?
<^u^> ar0nic, nope:)
<ar0nic> dont know how the hell that happened
<ar0nic> its worked all day
<dillizar> one more question
<grumbel> linxeh: eject /dev/... does not work, it does basically nothing, i.e. doesn't spin down nor keep care of LVM
<ar0nic> i had an issue with my wireless nic
<kurzweilfreak> yay, it booted
<denobjob> Is there anyway you can have a .html wallpaper in feisty fawn like in windows??
<kurzweilfreak> GRUB just had the wrong path
<dillizar> how to put clock on the panel
<kurzweilfreak> I can't believe I didn't figure that out last night
<ar0nic> i got hung up on rebooting, got it booted finally and now sound doesnt work
<ar0nic> any ideas?
<^u^> ar0nic, have you rebooted?
<ar0nic> yes sir
<ar0nic> twice
<Dangermike> dillizar: right click the menu bar hit add then select clock
<ar0nic> the first time the pc froze on the networking screen
<FWSquatch> I can't get my wireless working in Gutsy anymore.  It worked fine out of the box for months, but today I put it in hibernate and when it came back up the wireless option was gone from my Networking menu.  Reboots have not brought it back.  When I do sudo lswh -C network I can see the wireless chip (or card or whatever--its built in), but I cannot see it any other way
<ar0nic> i tried restarting x and that didnt work, i had to do a hardboot
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: hmm, can't explain that
<icesword> what to do if ubuntu recognize my monitor as plug and play
<dillizar> doesnt have add clock
<Dangermike> soundray: neither is ekiga and it was pre-installed
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, Wifes machine had not been updated
<ar0nic> sound hasnt worked since then =|
<icesword> and i can only use 640X480
<ArMBoy> lol!
<ar0nic> i have two devices to use ^DeFi4nCe and intel alsa mixer and a realtek
<FWSquatch> dillizar, I think it's just a right click on the panel then add, clock is one of the first options under accessories
<^u^> ar0nic, I've never had sound issues - wouldn't know where to start
<ArMBoy> lala?
<ArMBoy> enybidy?
<ArMBoy> enybody*
<ArMBoy> or
<ArMBoy> somebody?
<FloodBot3> ArMBoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kurzweilfreak> thanks for all the help guys
<ar0nic> jeezus
<ar0nic> i cant win
<kurzweilfreak> maybe I'll be back to help :)
<icesword> what to do if ubuntu recognize my monitor as plug and play,i can only use 640X480?
<ArMBoy> FloodBot3>  u ok? :)))
<soundray> !fixres | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kurzweilfreak> exit
<Dangermike> heh
<^u^> !sound | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LiraNuna> ar0nic, you're here too? :)
<soundray> FWSquatch: have you turned it off in BIOS setup inadvertently? Or turned it off by a hardware button on the machine?
<ar0nic> duerp
<ar0nic> hi Lilacor
<ar0nic> LiraNuna
<ar0nic> my sound quit working..
<LiraNuna> hehe
<Lilacor> hi
<ar0nic> its worked all day, after that wireless nic fubar my sound wont work
<FWSquatch> soundray, It doesnt' have a hardware button, but I'll take a look in the bios
<ar0nic> as soon as i get my vids workingtoo
<LiraNuna> o_o
<LiraNuna> how can you get all of the possible errors in a day
<ar0nic> i suck
<ar0nic> well the one was a simple fix for video
<ar0nic> thanks to ^u^
<ar0nic> video***
<^u^> ar0nic, have you run memtest to see if the mem is on its' way out?
<ar0nic> mem *should* be fine.
<lilg111111> @find Keith Sweat
<FWSquatch> soundray, in the bios it had the wlan radio enabled, but it did have wlan/lan switching disabled.  I enabled that and I'm rebooting now
<^u^> ar0nic, I should be a billionare stud
<ar0nic> lol
<ar0nic> you're right
<^u^> ar0nic, lots of trouble = lots of checks
<Shoopuf> How do I install the latest version Firefox 3 ALPHA for Ubuntu 7.10? And should I uninstall the old one first?
<icesword> no
<Dangermike> Shoopuf: its in synaptics
<soundray> Shoopuf: keep the old one around just in case
<FWSquatch> soundray, there is no change after the reboot :(
<soundray> !info firefox-3.0 | Shoopuf
<ubotu> shoopuf: firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<soundray> FWSquatch: any errors in dmesg or /var/log/syslog that relate to the module loading?
<Shoopuf> soundray: ok, i'll search synaptic for firefox-3.0 ... thanks :)
<swhitt> so I have nginx successfully installed, but I still get Errors were encountered while processing:
<swhitt> nginx
<swhitt> whenever I do an apt-get whatever, is there any way to make it stop doing this? nginx is running AOK
<soundray> swhitt: do a 'sudo apt-get -f install', pastebin the output (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org), and let us have the URL
<ar0nic> heh removing all linux sound drivers and purging
<ar0nic> reinstalling
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me set up public key authentication on my SSH server?
<Shoopuf> It took so long to download the 199 Ubuntu updates, hope they were worth it. :p
<FWSquatch> soundray, I'm looking at the syslog and I can't find anything that seems to relate to the wireless.  What exactly would I be looking for?
<swhitt> http://pastie.textmate.org/private/ur72lww2xlvzunjerojfna
<swhitt> soundray: http://pastie.textmate.org/private/ur72lww2xlvzunjerojfna
<Megaqwerty> I'm having a weird issue with it where even though the key is in authorized_keys, it still isn't letting me in.
<mohadib_> hello
<soundray> FWSquatch: do you know the name of the driver?
<FWSquatch> soundray, it says the driver is ipw3945
<daniella> helllo =)
<soundray> swhitt: the problem is in the post-installation script. Can you pastebin that too? It's in /var/lib/dpkg/info/nginx.postinst
<Shoopuf> Can I use PulseAudio in 7.10 or do I need to wait for Hardy Herring?
<francesca> hellllo people :$
<soundray> FWSquatch: I'd search dmesg and syslog for any occurrences of ipw (case insensitive)
<integration> hey fran
<FWSquatch> great idea.  I just tried that.  It gave me some info, but I'm not sure what is relevant
<soundray> FWSquatch: feel free to pastebin if you want me to look
<Dangermike> !info PulseAudio | Shoopuf
<swhitt> soundray: http://pastie.textmate.org/private/skve2usp0ylhfqxiseks6q
<ubotu> shoopuf: pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 293 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<FWSquatch> k, doing that now
<_polto_> hi!
<_polto_> where is linux/config.h now ? i need it to compile bcm5700-source
<FWSquatch> soundray, basically it is saying that it detected it then right afterward it says Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<robby> hay
<robby> can i get some help
<robby> hello?
<soundray> FWSquatch: that would normally indicate a hardware button in the 'off' setting. If you don't have one, there is probably a software way to switch it, but I don't know any details. Web search?
<swhitt> robby:  /msg ubotu etiquette
<swhitt>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Dangermike> !ask | robby
<ubotu> robby: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<robby> i was on yahoo
<FWSquatch> thanks, I'll do some googling
<artur_> Hi folks, i have a ubuntu live cd, that i always used in other computer that i have. Today, i mean, now, i tried to run the live cd, i tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu, and after choosing Start or Instal..., the following screen is showed:
<artur_> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash
<artur_> Enter 'help'for a list of built-in commands.
<artur_> (initramfs)_  (<- a command line where a can type help or other command)
<^u^> robby, you start off with the question here
<robby> and when i went to play a game
<robby> it says i neaded java
<robby> so i picked the first one on the list
<robby> seems it didnt work
<robby> so i installed sun java
<robby> it keeps asking to instal java
<lulzturtle> hi folks, I'm thinking of building an home theater PC using Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon and some sort of media center app for linux if one's available. Anyone familiar with this type of setup?
<robby> how do i remve the old java
<soundray> swhitt: dirty hack: you can edit this file and insert 'exit 0' as the second line, then rerun 'sudo apt-get -f install'. Please consider reporting this problem as a bug.
<swhitt> soundray: aok :) thanks
<FWSquatch> soundray, you are a friggin genius!  There is a wireless button on my laptop after all, its just one of those "touch buttons"  I never knew it was a button, I just thought it was a light.  Thanks a ton! You rock!
<slenentine> robby: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<robby> is there a way to inable sun java after i install it
<soundray> robby: keep your questions on one line please. Use 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' to select which Java version you want by default
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me set up public key authentication on my SSH server? I'm having a weird issue with it where even though the key is in authorized_keys, it still isn't letting me in.
<soundray> FWSquatch: I had an inkling, but now I know for sure: I rock! Thanks for confirming.
<soundray> :)
<brandon503_> so i have windows and linux on here.. when i start up it ask what i wana login to ... friend says if i install another windows over my windows partition it will boot right into windows and i will not be able to choose .... what do i research to be able to choose os to login to
<Megaqwerty> !grub | brandon503_
<ubotu> brandon503_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> Megaqwerty: so you ran 'ssh-keygen -t dsa' on the client?
<slenentine> Megaqwerty: are you taking the remote machine's public key and putting it in the servers authorized keys file
<Megaqwerty> soundray: yeah
<Megaqwerty> slenentine: indeed I did.
<soundray> Megaqwerty: and you appended id_dsa.pub to $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server?
<Megaqwerty> slenentine: using ssh-copy-id
<timo> can any one help, i need to copy a file via ssh that has a difrent port then 21
<Megaqwerty> soundray: yep, using ssh-copy id
<Dangermike> timo: just use the -p flag and put the correct port number
<timo> dang it wont work
<soundray> timo: with scp, use -P rather than -p
<lulzturtle> so can anyone suggest a good media center application for Gutsy? I'm very use to Windows MCE 2005 and would like something that looks a bit like it and can support my ATI TV Wonder 659 USB HD if possible :)
<lulzturtle> whoops, it's a ATI TV Wonder 650 :)
<RoadHazard> lulzturtle: mythtv is nice
<soundray> Megaqwerty: I haven't used ssh-copy -- I just append the public key manually...
<lulzturtle> RoadHazard, I was reading up on that on google. Say's it's an alpha, do you know if it's pretty stable?
<slenentine> i always just scp the id_dsa.pub to the server and echo id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<robby> ok java is installed... how do i inable it in firefox
<jetscreamer> mythtv really really likes hauppage iirc
<soundray> Megaqwerty: have you checked that the key ends up in authorized_keys?
<timo> whats it liek scp ~/file user@192.168.1.123: -p 3989 /home/
<RoadHazard> I dont think its alpha is it? its in the repos
<timo> shit
<Megaqwerty> soundray: yeah, it does, all as one line
<timo> shit
<jetscreamer> no mythtv isn't alpha
<timo> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soundray> !language | timo
<ubotu> timo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lulzturtle> RoadHazard, oh, I was reading up on Mythbuntu lol
<jetscreamer> !ops free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops free - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> timo: don't spam
<timo> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jetscreamer> die bot die
<timo> srry
<soundray> timo: read man scp. -P not -p
<Odd-rationale> !ops | free
<ubotu> free: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<jetscreamer> why did 'insert name here' lobotomize the bot
<lulzturtle> RoadHazard, do you know of a HCL of any sort for MythTV?
<jetscreamer> !owner
<ubotu> This bot is owned & operated by Seveas. For questions/requests/comments, join #ubuntu-bots
<jetscreamer> thankss
<jetscreamer> ah
<RoadHazard> lulzturtle: as long as your tuner is v4l compatible it should work
<Odd-rationale> Amaranth: Free keeps on joining and leaving...
<lwizardl> how can I tell which nvidia cards can be used for outputting my display to my HDTV and have it display in a HD resolution like 1080i?
<jetscreamer> lulzturtle: mythtv has a webpage with a list iirc
<lulzturtle> RoadHazard, is there an easy way to tell if it is v4l compatible? lolz
<Odd-rationale> Amaranth: OK. you got. Thanks!
<Shoopuf> Why does the Synaptic have Firefox 3.0 in it? I thought Synaptic was only updated with every version of Ubuntu (every 6 months)?
<lulzturtle> thanks jetscreamer , I'll give it a look
<RoadHazard> lulzturtle: what jetscreamer said
<Amaranth> look it's a shoopuf!
<lulzturtle> thanks gusy
<Amaranth> can i get a ride across the moonflow? ;)
<Amaranth> sorry, offtopic
<lulzturtle> guys* :P
<Shoopuf> :P
<Amaranth> Shoopuf: It's a backport
<Amaranth> of an older alpha, iirc
<Amaranth> !info firefox-3 gutsy
<ubotu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in gutsy
<Amaranth> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy
<ubotu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<mneptok> eep opp ork uh-huh
<Amaranth> yeah, alpha8
<Odd-rationale> I'm trying to ssh from windows with putty. What do I put in the x location to enable x forwarding? Thanks!
<joseph> does anyone know how to install fonts in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !fonts | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<robby> sorry can i ask agin how to set the java in firefox
<soundray> Odd-rationale: do you have an X server on Windows?
<linxeh>  joseph: what kind of fonts ?
<timo> sound where dose the -P go ?
<Amaranth> Odd-rationale: that's something specific to your X install in windows
<Odd-rationale> soundray: nope. I can't get it through ssh?
<mneptok> robby: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ChevronX> I have just downloaded Hardy Heron. I want Compiz Fusion. Is it ok to follow a guide written for feisty?
<soundray> Megaqwerty: what happens when you connect? Try with ssh -v for more verbosity
<linxeh> Odd-rationale: you need an X server on your windows machine
<joseph> I want to install fonts from dafont.com
<Amaranth> joseph: open up nautilus, hit ctrl-l, for the location put fonts:///
<Megaqwerty> soundray: will do
<mneptok> ChevronX: no.
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: there are actualyl some nice X packages (that include SSH and stuff) for windows.  Xming is a good one
<linxeh> Odd-rationale: if you want X to work remotely on your windows machine that is
<Amaranth> joseph: then drag your font files in there
<mneptok> ChevronX: compiz is included by default in Hardy
<Flannel> ChevronX: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, they'll get you all set up.  Thanks.
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: Link?
<RoadHazard> Odd-rationale: may I suggest using something like vnc, its much more pleasant with windows
<ChevronX> Thanks alot!
<soundray> Odd-rationale: you do need a server. See Flannel ^^ or install cygwin
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming
<Odd-rationale> RoadHazard: Vnc through ssh?
<crabbe> hi, i want to have ppp0 connection at startup
<linxeh> RoadHazard: pleasant it is not, easy to get set up maybe, but it is horrendous
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: Thanks!
<RoadHazard> Odd-rationale: yes
<joseph> thanks amaranth
<icolt45> hi
<RoadHazard> linxeh: I use it all the time, works well
<mr_marvin_> hio all. how to see differences between two files in gedit?
<linxeh> RoadHazard: good for you - some of us are used to more responsive solutions
<RoadHazard> but of course thats !works for me
<robby> my mom is yelling at me cose the java isnt working
<Odd-rationale> Wow. Never got so many replies from so many people all at once. Thanks all!
<mneptok> robby: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<robby> ya i did that
<robby> im jaust waiting on it
<robby> just*
<oxeimon> does anyone know how to restart the wireless card in 7.10?
<robby> jus restart ur pc
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: Do I want the Xming-portable-PuTTY package?
<oxeimon> *other* than restarting the computer...
<Megaqwerty> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/943234
<Xamusk> oxeimon, remove and reinsert the kernel driver
<robby> then i dont know
<oxeimon> Xamusk: how do I do that?
<crabbe> hi, how can i update my dyndns at ip-change / boot ?
<robby> ya but doing that is a pain les ur good with linux
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: You don't need it, no.
<Xamusk> oxeimon, modprobe [-r] driver-name
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=156984&package_id=175377 should be everything you need
<Xamusk> but driver-name depends on what your card is... use -r to remove
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: well, plus fonts if you need them, etc
<Xamusk> with sudo before this command
<robby> sodu su?
<robby> sudo su*?
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: ok. What is the portable putty thing anyways?
<Xamusk> gotta go
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: Its putty thats modified to not use the registry.  Comes from the Portable Apps project on sourceforge.
<robby> is it posible to make wine use a difret partion that has windows installded lol
<blackjack> hi
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: Thanks again!
<Flannel> robby: Probably, yes.  You should ask in #winehq
<Stoffer> I installed a newer version of pidgin over an existing version, and the command "pidgin" still runs the old version.  How do I change it?
<DavidW2> Can I discuss hardy here?
<Lokey> i make a dvd rw blan again
<Shoopuf> So if I download the PulseAudio package from Synaptic will I basically have the same PulseAudio functionality as the next version of Ubuntu?
<Flannel> DavidW2: #ubuntu+1
<Lokey> how do i make a dvd rw blank again
<george> Need a little help,  left mouse button is not executing.  How can i reset it?
<soldats> Lokey: you dont you just re-write over it
<[R]> when i installed ubuntu... it was the first hard drive... now its not but when i change grub stuff... it wants to revert my partition # changes... where does it read that info from?
<Lokey> o i c
<zefyr> is kubuntu different then ubuntu other then the kde interface?
<Lokey> even if it is a dvd+r
<soundray> !kubuntu | zefyr
<ubotu> zefyr: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<metbsd> i need to convert user-made mbox to vpopmail maildir, is there a way to do it?
<Flannel> zefyr: They use different programs (KDE stuff instead of Gnome stuff)
<Mark_Milliman> Does anyone know of a GNOME screensaver for RSS feeds?
<soldats> Lokey: a dvd-r cant be writed twice only a dvd-rw can you can only use a dvd-r once
<Shoopuf> I downloaded Firefox 3.0 but when I open up Firefox in my GUI it opens the old version?
<robby> r stands for write
<Lokey> it is a dvd+r then it says rw at the bottum
<soundray> Shoopuf: you have to launch it with firefox-3.0
<robby> rw stands for re-write
<blackjack> how to autmount usb ?
<soldats> Lokey: a dvd-r is writeable once a dvd-rw is writable multiple times
<soundray> robby: r stands for recordable
<robby> ya my bad
<zefyr> can one run both kde and gnome programs side by side, or did you have stop kde and start gnome
<metbsd> don't trust robby
<Megaqwerty> soundray: any ideas?
<metbsd> r stand for recycle
<Flannel> zefyr: Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack, system ... pref..  removable drives and media
<soundray> Megaqwerty: oops, sorry, got distracted
 * soundray needs sleep
<Megaqwerty> soundray: that's alright.
<robby> how do i enable the java in firefox after installing it with apt-get
<Megaqwerty> soundray: you need the link again?
<robby> do i have to restart my pc?
<wers> I have a pdf journal article. it contains tables that I want to include in my slideshow presentation. Whenever I save selected pages of the pdf, they do not appear correctly
<soldats> robby: restart firefox
<soundray> Megaqwerty: it's as if your sshd was configured to reject keys. Have you edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<l815> robby, if you restart firefox it should work
<wers> how do I capture images from pdfs? :)
<l815> robby, type in about:plugins and see if java is there
<lilg111111> does anybody know how to get thunderbird or evolution to work with free yahoo
<Ximal> I keep loosing sound upon reboot .. Or upon cold start ... Could someone please tell me any kind of command that would restart my sound or a possible patch/solution ??? I am on an amd 64 bit laptop ....
<Megaqwerty> soundray: Hmm, I'll try setting it to no password and see what happens. (don't worry, I have the ability to set it back)
<george> anyone can tell me how to reset the mouse?
<Jack_Sparrow> lilg111111, Google free works fine with thunderbird.. yahoo pop or imap requires a fee
<blackjack> How do to auto recongnition usb ?
<mohadib> hy
<soldats> blackjack: Jack_Sparrow said it above
<Shoopuf> Thanks, got Firefox 3.0 to work now. :) Gonna Google how to make a shortcut for the terminal command so I don't have to type it each time. :P
<mohadib> how do i save    grub prefs from apt
<robby> ok i restarted firefox and it asks me to enable java in browswer or install it
<lilg111111> jack sparrow, thanx
<metbsd> i need to convert user-made mbox to vpopmail maildir, is there a way to do it?i need to convert user-made mbox to vpopmail maildir, is there a way to do it?
<mohadib> er nvm
<Jack_Sparrow> lilg111111, np
<soundray> Megaqwerty: you aren't using an older ssh version on the client?
<jadder> hola a todos
<Megaqwerty> soundray: latest stable ubuntu
<blackjack> soldats, i can not find
<jadder> hello
<jadder> xD
<robby> so what do i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack, system ... pref..  removable drives and media
<slenentine> Megaqwerty: do you have PubKeyAuthenication enabled in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<Megaqwerty> soundray: huh...it just magically started working again.
<soundray> !yay | Megaqwerty
<ubotu> Megaqwerty: Glad you made it! :-)
<soundray> :)
<Megaqwerty> soundray: I'm confused, but I'll accept it.
<Megaqwerty> ;)
<robby> i nead to enale java in firwefox... how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack, If it is set to automount but still does not then it is possibly a windows format that has been locked and must be forsed to mount
<robby> firefox*
<wers> what's the easiest way to crop images? I'm having a hard time doing it with gimp
<soundray> Megaqwerty: just for future reference, to separate client from server issues, you can always generate a key pair on the server and try a local connection
<blackjack> Jack_Sparrow : detailing it explain
<soldats> wers: well gimp is the easiest way IMO. use the crop tool, you may ask in #gimp as well
<Megaqwerty> soundray: good advice. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack, did you check settings where I showed you
<soundray> wers: you can do it on the commandline with imagemagick
<blackjack> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<metbsd> I NEED TO CONVERT USER CREATED MBOX FILE TO QMAIL-VPOPMAIL MAILDIR, IS THERE A WAY TO DO IT??? IF YES PLEASE DO TELL!!!
<soundray> !CAPS | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soundray> !patience | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<robby> how do i enable java in firefox
<jrib> !java > robby (read the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> metbsd: do you have qmail installed?
<pooria> I want to load my Ubuntu kernel  from CD-ROM by using GRUB - what value of I have to use for ROOT Command ?
<robby> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<soundray> wers: what do you find difficult about the crop tool in gimp?
<metbsd> Flannel: yes
<robby> no i installed java
<robby> thats not the problem
<metbsd> Flannel: i won't install postfix and try to install qmail maildir
<damaltor> hey everybody. reinstalling debian for a web server right now. what is the difference if i use LVM instead of not using it? are there noticeable differences?
<Flannel> metbsd: Open up the mail client that has the mbox file access, connect to the IMAP server, and drag/drop
<robby> i have to make firefox use the jave
<traiani> help.  I need to ndiswrapper common and utils on my desktop to get wireless working, but have no net connection there.  How can I I transfer from another machine and point the installer to those?
<metbsd> Flannel: but i have like 300 accounts
<soundray> metbsd: 'apt-cache search mbox maildir convert'
<soldats> robby: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre then restart firefox
<jrib> robby: the page ubotu linked you to tells you what to do.  If after reading it you aren't sure, let me know
<robby> i did that
<Jack_Sparrow> robby, How did you install java  and which version
<metbsd> soundray: that mbox2maildir convert inbox only
<robby> i installed 3
<Flannel> metbsd: Within the same directory structure?
<metbsd> soundray: i need to convert USER CREATED MBOX
<robby> and none of them do enything
<robby> after changeing them
<Flannel> metbsd: ditch the caps.
<robby> i have to make firefox use it
<Flannel> !enter | robby
<ubotu> robby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[R]> when i installed ubuntu... it was the first hard drive... now its not but when i change grub stuff... it wants to revert my partition # changes... where does it read that info from?
<soundray> metbsd: so what, use mb2md
<metbsd> Flannel: i can successfully convert inbox mbox to maildir
<Flannel> metbsd: What do you mean by 300 accounts?
<soundray> metbsd: or whatever you like best
<Jack_Sparrow> robby, do this  then ask again  : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre then restart firefox
<slenentine> robby: i'm using  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java  and it works fine
<metbsd> Flannel: now the problem is those user created mbox in sendmail
<slenentine> or 6 whatever
<metbsd> Flannel: they are just not recognized by maildir
<jscinoz> ugh i wish truecrypt volumes could dynamically expand like qemu's qcow images
<metbsd> Flannel: i mean 300 user account
<soldats> robby: read my post above or jacks
<soundray> !info mb2md | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: mb2md (source: mb2md): Converting Mbox mailboxes to Maildir format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.20-3 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Flannel> metbsd: there are a number of conversion utilities out there that should be able to do it no problem.
<robby> i already apt-get java 6 runtime and all that ther nonsense and restarted firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> robby, Did you run that command just like that..
<mneptok> metbsd: Claws will convert mbox to maildir
<robby> yes i coppy pasted
<Jack_Sparrow> robby, or did you try it some other way
<robby> no i coppy pasted
<Flannel> robby: what version of ubuntu are you using? and are you using the ubuntu supplied version of firefox?
<mneptok> robby: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<robby> 7.10 ubuntu gutsy
<soldats> robby: open firefox and in the browser bar type "about:pligins" then see if jave is enabled
<soldats> robby: i meant "about:plugins"
<jrib> you guys are telling robby the wrong package.  I don't understand why he refuses to take 2 minutes to read a page with the answer to his question
<mneptok> robby: ls -l ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Lifeisfunny> is there something I can do that can let my memory usage drop   cache is 50% and programs is 40%
<mneptok> fdmnbnkzdfnbokz
<mneptok> robby: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<adrock358> Hey guys.  I got a question
<robby> gcj and java 1.6
<[R]> Lifeisfunny: cache is irrelevent... as for programs, don't run so many
<mneptok> robby: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<robby> how do i unable gcj
<robby> or remove gcj
<blackjack>  where it find to config the file that is automount configure ?
<metbsd> mneptok: can claws convert for multiple users?
<soundray> Lifeisfunny: would you rather have your memory lying around unused?
<jrib> robby: remove the gcjwebplugin package
<metbsd> mneptok: i need to convert multiple mboxes for 300 users
<Lifeisfunny> [R], alright, thanks
<mneptok> metbsd: it's not an autmoated process. you import mboxen to Claws, and Claws stores as maildir
<Lifeisfunny> soundray, not really
<soldats> jrib: honestly ive had java installed many times with the sun-java6-jre plugin and the ubotu answer is very clear :)
<mneptok> metbsd: you could prolly script it, or reuse their libs
<Lifeisfunny> you guys are making me look silly
<robby> how dose one remove gcj plugin?
<jrib> soldats: you need sun-java6-plugin for the plugin
<Lifeisfunny> I was just wondering
<jrib> robby: I just told you
<robby> i did that lol
<mneptok> robby: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<metbsd> actually thunderbird can do the same
<robby> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<robby> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<robby> robby@robby-desktop:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<robby> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2008-03-14 22:09 /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<Lifeisfunny> thanks
<adrock358> I'm trying to install dual boot of vista and ubuntu.  all I have now is ubuntu, but I want to erase ubuntu and then install vista, then ubuntu.  And my partitions are setup for linux.  I can't get my partitions back for windows, because the CD that came with my hard drive that reformats the partitions isn't working.  How can I format my HD so I can install Vista?
<robby> did i do that right?
<PMantis> Is there a command I can run to determine what kernel version will load upon reboot?
<mneptok> robby: yes, and Java is installed
<soldats> jrib: he was also told to install that as well a few pages ago
<Jangari> I'm having some serious trouble mounting an sd card, it keeps crashing nautilus, anyone know a way to force a dump?
<mneptok> robby: have you acutally used the Java test page to test the plugin?
<robby> ok let me restart firefox
<robby> no i havent lol
<c0da> hey, is there any way to adjust webcam settings?
<mneptok> robby: uhhh ... that would be the first thing you'd do.
<robby> what is the url of the test page
<adrock358> Any way to help a brother out?  I'm sure this is a real simple solution.  I just don't know which program to use to reformat my hd.
<jscinoz> hmm, so the wii can boot linux now.. i wonder if the PPC version of ubuntu will work...
<mneptok> robby: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<soundray> Jangari: have you tried turning off icon preview?
<mneptok> adrock358: gparted
<adrock358> mneptok.  thanks bro.  is that for linux or dos?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358, gparted
<soldats> !dualboot > adrock358
<mneptok> adrock358: i don't do DOS. this is 2008.
<soundray> PMantis: can you give more background to that?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358, actually gparted has a livecd that I highly recommend
<robby> FAIL no jave el work-o
<mneptok> robby: did you use Automatix?
<robby> use what?
<PMantis> soundray: If I upgrade my kernel, and I have a module compiled from source, I need to update the /usr/src/linux symlink so I can compile the module for the NEW kernel, not the one running before I reboot.
<adrock358> jack_sparrow.  great.  thanks man.  yeah, all I want to do is load vista first, then install ubuntu.  Thanks again.
<adrock358> You guys have been helpful as always.
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358, Use the live cd make an ntfs for windows and at least two ext3 for ubuntu plus a swap
<mneptok> robby: *IF* you are using a standard Ubuntu install, and *IF* you ran "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" that test WILL work. so which part does not apply to you?
<slenentine> robby: i'm sorry to  say this, but you're obviously doing something wrong because everyone else manages just fine with the same resources that you're using.
<robby> im geting
<metbsd> mb2md does not conbine mailbox in the right structure
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358, remember limit of 4 partitions without using extended
<robby> This game cannot be played using your current settings. Please, try the following:
<robby>     * Check to make sure that java is enabled in your browser. (learn more)
<robby>     * If you do not have java installed you may download it here.
<robby>     * To learn more about java support for browsers, visit our help pages.
<adrock358> Jack_Sparrow.  will do.  got it.  thanks so much man
<crshman> hi all, i just installed a new video card and now X says that there are no screens found....how do i tell ubuntu to update the config to use the new card?
<jrib> !xconfig > crshman (read the private message from ubotu)
<mneptok> crshman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> robby: don't paste here.  Use paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<crshman> awesome thnx
<adrock358> Jack_Sparrow have a good night man.
<slenentine> robby: do you have java enabled in firefox > edit > preferences > content ?
<mneptok> robby: that is NOT the Java test page!
<robby> the test page worked but said i wasnt using the 1.6.0
<Jack_Sparrow> adrock358, you too
<soundray> PMantis: if you installed the kernel image through apt, it should have updated the grub menu, with the first kernel line corresponding to the new kernel. So 'grep ^kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst | head -n 1' should tell you.
<mneptok> robby: then Java is installed, and this game site is crap.
<robby> so how do i config java agin?
<mneptok> robby: you don't
<slenentine> ugh
<robby> no cose i have 3 difrent java installed lol
<mneptok> robby: you write to the webmaster of the game site and say "please stop requyiring bleeding edge Java for basic functionality"
<Pici> !multijava | robby
<ubotu> robby: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<logga> Error: undefined method `strip' for nil:NilClass
<robby> usage: update-java-alternatives [--jre] [--plugin] [ -t|--test|-v|--verbose]
<robby>            -l|--list [<jname>]
<robby>            -s|--set <jname>
<robby>            -a|--auto
<robby>            -h|-?|--help
<logga> Error: Mysql::Error: Lost connection to MySQL server during query: INSERT INTO `chats` (`message`, `message_type`, `other_nick`, `nick`, `channel`, `created_at`) VALUES('           -s|--set <jname>', 'message', NULL, 'robby', '#ubuntu', '2008-03-15 13:05:48')
<FloodBot3> robby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shoopuf> Anyone else find the "Volume Control: PnP Audio Device (Alsa mixer)" program to be extremely unresponsive, aggravating, jumpy, aggravating?
<slenentine> robby: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mneptok> robby: you have been told not to paste to the channel. do it again and you're banned.
<heogen> Hi what is the domain Sip in wengophone?
<Shoopuf> Every time I drag the "Speaker" volume meter up and down it is extremely extremely laggy, the meter jumps around, one channel mutes itself for no reason.
<hanophix33> can anyone tell me why some dropdown menus in firefox display below flash?
<Ashfire908> how do i enable tsclient's "XDMCP" option?
<robby> LOL no luck even after serting it to java-6-sun
<DanC> when I try to add a new printer, the last step is a password dialog that doesn't work. it asks for a password for $my_account on localhost
<jrib> robby: you restarted firefox?
<robby> yes
<jrib> robby: pastebin (do not paste in the channel) the output of 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/'
<robby> the website testpage says im using 1.4.2
<blackjack> first my computer usb stick put well recongnition but if next usb stick put my computer, it is not recognize;;
<robby> let me paste something
 * DanC finds a clue in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/47892 ...
<mneptok> robby: NO!
<robby>       1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<robby>           2    /usr/bin/cacao
<robby> *         3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<robby>  +        4    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<jrib> ugh
<heogen> Please somebody know what is the Sip domain in wengophone?
<slenentine> kick/ban
<Flannel> robby: paste it to the pastebin. NOT in the channel
<blackjack> first my computer usb stick put well recongnition
<blackjack> but if next usb stick put my computer, it is not recognize;
 * soundray is all for punishing stupidity
<hanophix33> can someone tell me the difference between on the theme formats?
<xphisher> can anyone help me find a way to mount quake 4 cd 2-4 in order to install the proper files?
<blackjack> can help
<jrib> !enter | blackjack
<ubotu> blackjack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack, see the last entry on "Forcing"  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<Shoopuf> Does anyone else have this problem? Every time I drag the "Speaker" volume meter up and down it is extremely laggy. The meter jumps around to places that my mouse is not, one channel mutes itself for absolutely no reason, the channels unlink for no reason, the volume meter lags when I drag it. Is this normal Ubuntu behavior?
<linxeh> xphisher: sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<jrib> hanophix33: can you be more specific?
<hanophix33> gtk 1.x, gtk2.x, metacity, compiz
<hanophix33> jrib: gtk 1.x, gtk2.x, metacity, compiz
<linxeh> http://www.linux.com/articles/49600
<xphisher> linxeh:  i tried what you have recommended but i got this error "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<linxeh> xphisher: thats not an error, its a worning
<jrib> hanophix33: metacity is the default window manager (no effects).  Metacity themes are for your window borders.  GTK themes are for the controls (buttons, drag bars, etc.).  Compiz is the window manager with effects (wobbly windows, etc.) that you enable in your Appearance menu item
<wookienz> hi guys, i have apt-get install unrar and rar but for the life of me i cant extract or make any rar files through the desktop UI. ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> xphisher, I seem to remember something about that particular cd.. needed root or something odd..
<linxeh> xphisher: warning. its mounted
<linxeh> xphisher: check whats in /media/cdrom
<hanophix33> jrib:  thanks!
<jrib> wookienz: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy unrar'
<Siph0n> hey.... how do i get the ip address of my printer if its on the network?
<linxeh> xphisher: you could do sudo mount -o ro /media/cdrom    if you want to stop the warning
<blackjack> Jack_Sparrow : thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack, any time..
<andguent> Siph0n: try nmap -p 9100 192.168.1.0/24 (adjust to your IP range) -- port 9100 checks for standard jetdirect type printers, you are looking for one that says 9100: open
<xphisher> linxeh: that didn't work. i unmounted it first and tried the switch but i got this error "sudo: illegal option `-o'
<xphisher> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<xphisher> usage: sudo [-HPSb] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid]
<xphisher>             { -e file [...] | -i | -s | <command> }
<LjL> !paste | xphisher
<ubotu> xphisher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linxeh> xphisher: sudo mount -o, not sudo -o
<Shoopuf> ...
<root77> hi all
<soundray> andguent:
<soundray> oops
 * soundray needs sleep
<PMantis> soundray: I used your bash script, added sed & awk, and it's working so far... thanks.
<andguent> soundray: something to say or just typoing? :) (I need sleep too, I understand)
<wookienz> andguent: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59643/
<LimCore> http://pastebin.ca/943261  - am I fucked?  I heared a lound click from my hard drive
<soundray> PMantis: it's a dirty hack, though. You can't really predict which kernel is going to boot.
<PMantis> Assuming the first kernel seems safe for my purpose
<soundray> andguent: I was just going to say that I like that nmap command. Any other neat uses of nmap? :)
<wookienz> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59643/
<LjL> LimCore, laanguage
<blackjack> what is device name of usb sitck ?
<LjL> LimCore: backup. fast.
<LimCore> aieeee
 * LimCore backups
<jrib> wookienz: is unrar working ok in the terminal?
<slenentine> soundray: nmap -sS -0 $ip
<wers> where do I get openoffice.org impress templates? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack, sudo fdisk -l    last letter is L to list
<wookienz> jrib: havent tried as yet...ill give it a whirl
<isnt> completely unethical: anyone know where to move a big list of live CC #s?
<LjL> LimCore: while you wait for the backup to finish, install "smartmontools" and run "sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda" (or whatever the drive is called)
<EDinNY> do other people have problems connecting to packages.freecontrib.org ?
<LimCore> LjL: it returns garbage
<LjL> LimCore: smartctl?
<LimCore> LjL: from all drives, I guess my mobo is braking
<isnt> infact, nevermind, wrong place
<LimCore> yea
<LjL> LimCore: uhm, are all drives connected to the same cable?
<jrib> !offtopic | isnt
<ubotu> isnt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EDinNY> was that "yea" for me?
<LimCore> LjL: no
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore, Could also be power supplyu
<looksie> aloha all
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: oterwise rock solid
<LimCore> no, this mobo is shitty
<LimCore> gfx unit is failing anyway
<Pici> !language | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore, Please keep it G rated..
<LjL> LimCore, ok, reboot and run a memtest. if the board/RAM is messed up, then your backup is unlikely to be successful anyway
<LimCore> LjL: mem is fine
 * LimCore bets mobo hd controllers
<kousotu> anyone got a PSP slim that works on Ubuntu?
<soundray> slenentine: -0 is unrecognized on mine...
<LjL> LimCore: as they say it could be the power supply - about the "click" - but hardly about the garbage returned by smartctl, methinks
<slenentine> the letter O
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore, I have seen dozens of power supplies go bad but just a handful of MB's actually go out
<wookienz> jrib: yes works ok from command line
<snowrichard> gg
<andguent> soundray: most definiely -- nmap -P0 will usually make it partially past a stock XP firewall, nmap 192.168.1.40-70 - scan a range of IPs, nmap 192.168.1.0/24 -p 1000-2000 - scan range of ports
<LimCore> I will return stupid mobo on warranty
<slenentine> soundray: the letter O ?
<kousotu> anyone got a PSP slim that works on Ubuntu? I can't get Ubuntu to recognise it
<jrib> wookienz: hmm, how are you trying to use it in the GUI.  Are you in GNOME? using "Archive Manager"?
<andguent> soundray: I'm trying to come up with something more impressive, feel like I'm missing some biggies...
<aldaek> whats a good remote desktop program other than vnc?
<andguent> freenx
<wookienz> jrib: it now works through the UI only if the file is local... i want to unrar files on a remote server... so i have a couple of smb shares mounted... it doesnt give me the option to "extract here" when using the smb share...
<aldaek> apt-get has it in the lists?
<jrib> wookienz: ah, that I don't know about
<adrift> hello folks
<wookienz> i dont see why it wouldnt...
<Karsyth> whats the command to search for files / folders?
<jrib> Karsyth: locate? find? whereis?
<andguent> Karsyth: GUI or command line searching? Places should have a search files option
<soundray> slenentine: that works better
<looksie> find
<Karsyth> command line
<Karsyth> just find? alright
<looksie> find / -name -print
<adrift> I just downloaded and installed virtualbox on Ubuntu 7.10, and got vista up and running, but for whatever reason I can't seem to get an internet connection. Can anyone help me with this?
<looksie> where '-name' = the file name
<aldaek> it wasnt in the list via command prompt
<Y-Town> how do you kill an active window?  3 keys give you an X to click and kill a window
<soundray> andguent: now I know how I'm going to make myself unpopular at work next week ;)
<andguent> Karsyth: EX: find /etc -name *.conf --OR-- find /etc|grep conf$
<Karsyth> andguent alright thanks
<wookienz> How can i extract a rar file from inside a SMB share.. i have installed unrar, it will only unrar from a local source.
<andguent> soundray: tcpdump/iptraf is more fun, especially with a transparent bridge :)
<looksie> kill a window w/ r-click on its title bar or chose 'Alt-F4'
<Y-Town> thank you
<adrift> internet connection in virtualbox?? anyone?
<skadoodle> exit
<looksie> U R Welcs
<soundray> andguent: thanks for the pointers :)
<Karsyth> alright, say for example i searched wine and it found all the files associated with it, then is there a command that can delete all the files it found?
<soundray> Good night all
<stefano_> is there a q&a channel for ubuntu development?
<looksie> find / -name wine -exec rm {};
<wookienz> under what dir do i find a mounted smb share
<jrib> stefano_: you probably want #ubuntu-motu
<looksie> be careful
<fismoll8> hey guys...my computer froze, and I was forced to use the reset button (ctrl-sysrq "busier backwards") didn't work. However, when I rebooted my computer it was unable to recognize the partition that ubuntu on. The os did not load. After powering off the circuits inside my computer and then powering them on again, my computer worked fine. However, every now and then when I restart I get the same problem. When I run sudo fsck, it comes back clean. Wh
<Karsyth> looksie, is that what i would type? or are you talking to someone else
<stefano_> jrib, isnt the motu channel packagin oriented? i've got some specific questions about gnome application development
<jimmygoon> How do I get to have the advanced compiz settings - the custom one appear in the appearance panel? I install ccsm yet it stil doesn't show up
<andguent> Karsyth: looksie was giving an example of advanced find usage, but that one is somewhat dangerous, at least to wine files :)
<jrib> stefano_: well gnome application development, you are better off in a gnome channel in my opinion (on GIMPNet).  There's also #ubuntu-devel
<Karsyth> andguent: i havent run the command yet. i basically want to remove all folders / files associated with tine because synaptic and add / remove didnt get rid of them all
<traiani> can anyone help get my wireless working?  I've followed the thread here and it still doesn't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<Karsyth> andguent: i can still run wine commands but it wasnt properly installed, and i think until i completely remove it i will never get it properly installed
<stefano_> jrib, thanks, i'll go to gimpnet
<andguent> Karsyth: did you try 'sudo apt-get purge wine' already?
<jimmygoon> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Karsyth> andguent: ill try real quick
<Karsyth> Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<jimmygoon> How does ubuntu do the autocomplete when I <Tab> in gnome-terminal... it does package names, executable's names...?
<wookienz> I have mounted a couple of smb shares on my desktop... how can i navigate them from the terminal?
<Karsyth> andguent: Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<linxeh> wookienz: maybe /media ?
<andguent> Karsyth: Where are you finding wine files? in your home directory or binary executables?
<stefano_> jimmygoon, it looks up all directories in which files can be executed by you (this would be /usr/bin, /bin, /usr/local/bin and so on)
<Karsyth> andguent: i think maybe both
<jimmygoon> stefano_, is it a feature of gnome-terminal specifically?
<stefano_> jimmygoon, no, its a feature of bash. type in "man bash" to learn more about what it ca do
<MrJoey> Is there a minimalistic Ubuntu derivative available that has a small image size (e.g. 100MB or less)?
<jimmygoon> thanks!
<andguent> Karsyth: odd, I personally wouldn't delete anything, just move it all to /tmp (that directory will get wiped out when you shut down)
<jimmygoon> MrJoey, DSL: Damn Small Linux --- debian based... not ubuntu, but very customizable and tons of tutorials
<wookienz> linxeh: nope..thanks though
<IOU> does anyone find the 2.6.24-12 kernel slower than the 2.6.24-11 ?
<jimmygoon> IOU, the screen refresh seems awful IMO
<Karsyth> andguent: does anything here look important to you? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59644/
<linxeh> wookienz: type mount
<IOU> jimmygoon: yeah i have noticed switching tabs in firefox and xchat and a few other progs really sluggish
<kousotu> is there another driver for USB that I shoould install?
<BenniBoya> clear
<MrJoey> "MrJoey, DSL: Damn Small Linux --- debian based... not ubuntu, but very customizable and tons of tutorials" ==> Yeah, I was thinking of using that, but I'm somewhat concerned about compatibility
<jimmygoon> IOI yeah, like I was typing the in terminal and alt+tab and the whole thing like froze then caught up... weird stuffs
<MrJoey> I could use DSL-N, though, but it's still not as mainstrea
<BenniBoya> hey, i installed something with synaptic and there are no icons to open it
<MrJoey> m*
<xb3rtx> why does me screen resolution let me change the settings and apply them, but everytime i look back at the settings i see the previous settings that i changed
<jimmygoon> IOU, of course, I'm in hardy
<IOU> same
<jimmygoon> IOU, yeah. I hope it gets fixed soon. I think its more than just our imaginations
<jimmygoon> MrJoey, compatibility with what?
<andguent> you know, hardy and hoary are just too similar when tired, I swore you guys were using an Ubuntu edition from like 2-3 years ago :)
<MrJoey> Well, mainly with DVD recorders and hard drives
<IOU> jimmygoon: I have noticed the CPU spikes with every switch
<MrJoey> I don't need any graphical stuff, really
<wookienz> linxeh: nothing relevant shown there..interesting...maybe it is not a perm. mount?
<kazagistar> I am having audio problems (its just not working), and the basic troubleshooting is not solving it... "aplay -l" gives stuff, but alsamixer is not muted
<MrJoey> My ridiculous idea is to create a Live DVD RW that can extract an image from one computer and write the image to the DVD itself
<IOU> kazagistar: which Ubuntu version?
<MrJoey> Then that DVD could be removed and put on another computer to image it.
<kazagistar> gutsy gibbon
<jimmygoon> MrJoey, well I customized a frugal install for a digital picture frame I built... it has decent driver support .... hard drives and dvd burners are fairly simple to support... they are ide interfaces and they usually follow a pretty predictable standard for driver interfacing AFAIK
<MrJoey> All without requiring a separate USB hard drive
<MrJoey> okay, that's good to know
<MrJoey> though I did run DSL (not -N) on one computer, and it didn't see the hard drives
<andguent> MrJoey: I'm assuming you are aware of systemimager?
<MrJoey> Nope :)
<jimmygoon> MrJoey, that sounds like an interesting scenario. If it worked you'd have to get DSL loading itself into memory instead of constantly loading from the dvdrw otherwise you'd overwrite the os partially in mem
<MrJoey> DSL supports that
<MrJoey> You can add 'tomem' (I think that's it) to the boot arguments
<jimmygoon> MrJoey, I know. I was just throwing it out there. good luck.
<MrJoey> I need to look at that; I don't want to reinvent the wheel on this one
<kazagistar> i'm on a new, HP pavilion laptop and am running 7.10
<ceil420> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrJoey> However, the images I would likely clone are Windows
<andguent> MrJoey: System imager does a decent job of cloning one box to another, i've only used it in a hosted server environment with boxes uploading their image to a central server, and then pulling the image back down at another box... I've only used it with Ubuntu
<Karsyth> andguent: do you think i need any of these? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59644/
<andguent> Karsyth: sec...
<hardware> clear
<hardware> hello
<jimmygoon> MrJoey, why can't each machine pull from the original server... it will be faster than reading from the dvd on the subsequent machines anyway
<MrJoey> Does Systemimager depend on there being a Linux there, or does it not care what OS is on there (e.g. Windows)
<MrJoey> Good point
<wookienz> i have added a line to fstab to add a smbfs share at boot... will a "networking restart" bring the share up or do i have to reboot?
<MrJoey> But there's still merit in the DVD way (it doesn't require setting up said server to pull up an image when a place has many different types of computers)
<stefano_> wookienz, mount the device manually until your next reboot. you're not on a server that you can't just reboot, are you?
<MrJoey> Even though Apache is really easy to set up for that sort of basic networking
<Coolguy64537> i installed the alternate cd of gutsy now when i boot up it just goes to command line not the gui
<Coolguy64537> what do i do
<andguent> Karsyth: holy bejeebers thats a lot of leftovers, /usr/local/*/wine should have all been cleaned out with an uninstall..... do you get much if you run this command: 'dpkg -l|grep wine'
<stefano_> MrJoey, apache should not be mentioned in a sentence containing the word "basic"
<wookienz> stefano_: it is a remote box that i dont want to reboot as it needs me to replug in screen to log on and then i can VNC to it. another thing i need to fix!
<Karsyth> andguent: it just went to a new line
<MrJoey> heh
<MrJoey> sorry for offending the flagship Linux application :)
<stefano_> wookienz, can't you connect to it via ssh?
<Coolguy64537> i installed the alternate cd of gutsy now when i boot up it just goes to command line not the gui what do i do
<lanuser> Hello - I'm trying to get splash & fbdev support on a ThinkPad T40 that has a Radeon Mobility 7500
<stefano_> MrJoey, i just mean, apache is a huge blob. it's not basic by any stretch of the imagination
<MrJoey> oh
<Coolguy64537> anyone
<andguent> Karsyth: I would say anything wine related in /home or /root is fine to blow away, especially if none of it works.... I'm always hesitant to just go hacking /usr/local
<wookienz> i can..but i am vnc ing to it and then adding shares from another windows box.
<MrJoey> Linux is the flagship Linux program, then :)
<Karsyth> andguent: so just manually delete the folders? or should i run some command?
<Coolguy64537> can anyone help me please
<stefano_> MrJoey, at least for the desktop, the flagship linux program would be x.org i think :>
<Coolguy64537> i installed the alternate cd of gutsy now when i boot up it just goes to command line not the gui
<lanuser> Coolguy64537 what kind of video card do you have?
<Coolguy64537> geforce go 6100
<MrJoey> heh
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, what does the screen say? does it promt you to log in or does it display some error messages?
<MrJoey> Well, there's the GNU utils, those also have a monopoly in Free Software :)
<Coolguy64537> prompts me to log in
<MrJoey> except for special cases
<Coolguy64537> then gives me command line
<jrib> Coolguy64537: what is the output of 'apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop'?
<Coolguy64537> what
<lanuser> Coolguy64537 login and then do a "sudo su"
<LimCore> http://pastebin.ca/943280
<Coolguy64537> ok
<jrib> lanuser: sudo -i   is preferred
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, does it say "root@yourmachine #"?
<Coolguy64537> ya
<Coolguy64537> well not now but i have to do reboot and do it
<Coolguy64537> im on one cp
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, that normally happens when you boot into recovery mode, did you try to reboot the machine?
<jrib> Coolguy64537: three people are talking to you, so "ya" is kind of ambiguous
<jrib> !who | Coolguy64537
<ubotu> Coolguy64537: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wookienz> ok guys why cant i run unrar on an archive that is mounted through smb?
<Coolguy64537> stefano:yes
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, did the install finish properly?
<Coolguy64537> wait.......when i was installing it didnt do the software section
<andguent> Karsyth: yea, 'mv /home/karsynth/.wine /tmp' 'mv /home/karsyth/.fr-cpVA4N/.wine /tmp' 'mv /home/karsyth/.fr-tsxG8h/.wine /tmp' -- start with that
<Coolguy64537> stefano:could that be the problem
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, well that would be the reason then :-) tell you what: just type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and say yes to all the questions, make sure everything finishes properly (you have to have a network connection), it can take a while
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, oh wait
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, first, let's see if you have a network connection: type in "ping google.com"
<Karsyth> andguent: that moves it to temp which is cleared on reboot correct?
<lanuser> Coolguy64537 after you did this "sudo su" and logged in, now do this "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run"
<Coolguy64537> i dont have it running
<Coolguy64537> im on the laptop i gatta install to
<jrib> Coolguy64537: if the install did not finish properly, you need to verify the integrity of the cd (option when you boot) and reinstall because you have no idea what did and did not get done
<Coolguy64537> ill go hardwire it though
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, okay, when you boot it up next time, first make sure you have a network connection (you should), then type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" this should solve your issue even if the cd is broken
<Coolguy64537> stefano ok thanks
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, you may have to change your repositories though if they are still pointing to the cd
<Coolguy64537> ok what about drivers
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, wait a sec, i'll get you a link for that
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, don't worry about drivers just yet, if everything works, your finished ubuntu asks your for drivers, you just have to do one click
<Coolguy64537> stefano thanks man, if it works ill log back on and tell ya, if it doesnt work ill be back on too
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, if you're repositories are still pointing to the cd, this link should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<stefano_> Coolguy64537, okay, i hope for the best :-)
<Coolguy64537> thanks
<tbr281> how do you unmount a printer
<tbr281> ?
<stefano_> tbr281, a printer is not mounted
<stefano_> tbr281, rip out the cable :-)
<tbr281> ha ha...
<tbr281> :P
<andguent> shutting the printer off works too......
<stefano_> tbr281, you got all sorts of fancy hotplugging going on, just unpluggin it won't be a problem
<AyueLee_> .
<stefano_> yes @ andguent
<balukka> Hi to all, Did anybody had trouble upgrading to the newer skype?
<s2a> is it possible to emulate ubuntu in windows? if so then can i emulate an existing partition and not need to install a new one? (the existing partition was not virtually made)
<tbr281> i can't get my printer to communicate with VB
<stefano_> balukka, do you mean the latest table version or a beta version?
<tbr281> a threat on the forum states that you have to unmount your printer first
<tbr281> thread*
<andguent> stefano_: I never like seeing the word "rip" in relation to computer equipment, unless you were paid to destroy it or something :)
<stefano_> tbr281, what's vb?
<tbr281> VirtualBox
<stefano_> andguent, true :-)
<stefano_> tbr281, i can't imagine what the author would possibly mean by unmounting. sorry
<stefano_> tbr281, does he give any clues on how to do so?
<jfox> hello
<stefano_> hello jfox
<C> could i please have some help with some problems?
<stefano_> C, sure
<C> thanks..
<C> umm
<C> i have a laptop..that was on xp
<tbr281> stefano "The command to unmount a device is umount then the argument/location" <--- thats all he gives
<Jinxed-> cWhat is the best client to use for sftp?
<C> for a college class i had to have linux
<stefano_> C please try to keep your questions in one line
<stefano_> Jinxed-, gftp is pretty good
<Jinxed-> stefano_, how do you get sftp to work with it? I can only get it to work with filezilla
<Jinxed-> and i don't like filezilla very much
<C> i tried a dual boot and it went HORRIBLY wrong...all i could get to install was a 5.04 server install..i would really like a gui
<stefano_> Jinxed-, just select sftp2 from the list of protocols
<BysmuthMage> hey I'm on 8.04 a6.  does anyone know if there's any way to get the "information is available"populs back after you dismiss them?
<TrueNme> how do i add a operating system to the grub bootloader ?
<BysmuthMage> that's popups
<stefano_> C, can you give more information on those issues?
<Jinxed-> stefano_, i don't have sftp from protcal list, how do i add it?
<C> do you have any ideas? my college class is over now so i can mess with it, right now im trying the 5.04 default install..
<stefano_> Jinxed-, do you have SSH?
<stefano_> BysmuthMage, it probably just said "restart firefox" or "reboot your computer2
<bastid_raZor> C; you have ubuntu server installed? if you want to install gnome in command line type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gdm
<Jinxed-> stefano_, I am not sure what you mean, I am able to ssh into my school account from the terminal
<stefano_> Jinxed-, i mean do you have ssh in your list of protocols in gftp
<Jinxed-> yeah
<Jinxed-> stefano_, well
<stefano_> Jinxed-, try to use that
<Jinxed-> stefano_, I have ssh2
<C> i have considered that bastid_raZor but i would kinda like something newer if possible
<stefano_> Jinxed-, the newer the better :-)
<bastid_raZor> C like?
<BysmuthMage> nope i installed Xserves-xgl and it told me a file to add to disable something.    and now I dont know what that file is
<stefano_> 7.10 bastid_raZor
<Jinxed-> stefano_, error could not read from socket
<C> i was hoping for like 6.10 maybe at least
<Jinxed-> The protocol 'sftp' is currently not supported.
<stefano_> Jinxed-, did you maybe install an old version by accident?
<C> by i havent had any luck wiht it..its only got a 40gb hard drive and hte lovely 256mb ram..and the evil celeron processor
<Jinxed-> what is the current version
<C> 7.10
<stefano_> C, 7.10 is the current version
<stefano_> C, you can upgrade between those versions
<TrueNme> whats the command to edit the grub bootloader ?
<Jinxed-> stefano_, I have 2.0.18 which according to their website is the latest stable version
<stefano_> !upgrade | C
<ubotu> C: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<C> i have tried 7.10 several times and from differnt computers thinking i burned a bad iso
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stefano_> C, don't burn an iso, just upgrade your running system
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° thank you
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° you know where i can get a printable list of commands ?
<stefano_> Jinxed-, but you did install it via synaptic/apt-get, not by downloading it from the website right?
<Jinxed-> stefano_, oh you mean ubuntu.... yeah I have 7.10
<Jinxed-> I did it via add/remove programs
<stefano_> Jinxed-, no i meant gfpt, sorry two conversations got mixed up
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: Shell commands?
<stefano_> Jinxed-, wait a sec, i'll check it on my system
<C> how do i upgrade with no gui? :S (im fairly new to linux..even though i have taken a class on it
<stefano_> C, did you get the link ubotu sent you?
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° yes that or any commands for ubuntu
<Jinxed-> stefano_, I don't know what happened but I got it to work now
<C> yup..my version is obsolete
<stefano_> Jinxed-, great :-)
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: Well. there are really too many to list. Start by learning a few at a time.
<Jinxed-> :/ maybe the program got wise and knew I was about to remove it and it decided to work
<stefano_> C, wait a sec
<bastid_raZor> TrueNme; this is a set of commands for Bash :: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/BuiltinIndex.html
<joanki> can anyone tell me of a good hardware room?
<joanki> i dropped my computer and now the battery doesn't seem to last as long
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° im going for a triple boot
<joanki> i want to find out what is causing this
<TrueNme> °~° bastid_raZor °~° what is bash ?
<joanki> and if maybe i broke something , causing my computer to work harder
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: The most important ones are good to know. Try www.linuxcommand.org
<stefano_> C, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: xp+vista+ubuntu?
<C> thanks :)
<stefano_> C, follow these directions, update your sources.list file so that it's the latest version (which s called gutsy)
<Jinxed-> stefano_, is there a way for it not to show hidden files?
<bastid_raZor> TrueNme; http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/index.html :: bash is 1.2 on that index list. Bash is a shell, in short
<C> and actually....a default install of 5.04 just finished without stopping :)
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° no xp pro/ ubuntu / osx86 tiger
<stefano_> Jinxed-, i dont think so
<TrueNme> my dualboot install went great from cd from ver 710
<^root^> just wanna ask, what would be new version of ubuntu? 8.04? would that be LTS? or 8.10 will be LTS coming in oct 2008
<Jinxed-> stefano_, Ftp->options-> unclick show hidden files... found it... hey thanks for you help with everything though, I am excited this is working now
<bastid_raZor> ^root^; 8.04 will be LTS next month
<Ashfire908> is there a ubuntu program to take video of the desktop/display?
<stefano_> Jinxed-, youre welcome
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° only one thing i dont like so far i cant seem to find a irc client i like as much as mirc
<xserver-sgl> in 8.04 a6 does anyone know of a way to get back the "information is available" notification area popups after you dismiss them? I installed xserver-xgl from synaptic and one popped up, it wasn't something stupid like restart firefox. I was supposed to add a file somewhere to disable starting a new X for xgl or something... and I need that info now.
<Odd-rationale> ^root^: 8.04 will be out april 24. it will be LTS
<stefano_> C, after you followed those instructions, run this command: " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
<stefano_> C, afterwards your system should be up to date
<^root^> bastid_raZor: Odd-rationale: i see, great, i was waiting for LTS :'(
<stefano_> !hardy | xserver-sgl
<ubotu> xserver-sgl: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: Try xchat.
<joanki> can anyone help me?
<joanki> can anyone tell me of a good hardware room?
<joanki> i dropped my computer and now the battery doesn't seem to last as long
<joanki> i want to find out what is causing this
<joanki> and if maybe i broke something , causing my computer to work harder
<Karsyth> do i need wine to install cedega cvs?
<Coolguy64537> im back
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° i saw it but want sure if it was cmd line only or not the last one i tride (bitchX) i think its command line only not too sure how to use it
<bastid_raZor> Ashfire908; recordmydesktop is.. i'm looking for the actual package you need.. 1 sec
<stefano_> joanki, it just seems you broke some cells in your battery
<neosix> Karsyth: no
<Karsyth> neosix: ok then im getting a serious error
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: no. xchat is not command line
<joanki> stefano_, how do i know if that's the only thing broke?
<stefano_> basti, isnt it gtk-recordmydesktop
<joanki> stefano_, do they break easily?
<joanki> and also, it seems a bit hotter than i remember before
<Coolguy64537> stefano: it didnt work
<neosix> Karsyth: what error
<joanki> but i could be imagining that
<bastid_raZor> stefano_; Ashfire908 yes, it is gtk-recordmydesktop
<Ashfire908> bastid_raZor, it's "recordmydesktop".
<Coolguy64537> i think the reositories need to be changed but i dont know how
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° kool ill try it where do i get it from ?
<bastid_raZor> Ashfire908; for the graphical frontend you'll need the gtk-recordmydesktop package.
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° package manager ?
<Ashfire908> bastid_raZor, er yea didn't see it
<stefano_> joanki, if they drop, sometimes a cell breaks (laptop batteries are made of 4 to12 different cells). sometimes, this can be very dangerous
<Karsyth> neosix: well im installing by the instructions of this site http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS and im at the part where i have to type "sh WineCVS.sh" and i get this error - test: 43: ==: unexpected operator  WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Ashfire908> bastid_raZor, yea.
<joanki> stefano_, dangerouus?
<joanki> so i need to be worried?
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: Yes. you can use synaptic
<joanki> do*
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° ok thank you i found it
<bastid_raZor> Ashfire908; i've used it several times.. it creates large files.. but i have dual monitors so it has a lot to record.
<neosix> Karsyth: well maybe you need some dependencies
<Karsyth> neosix: can you point me in any direction?
<stefano_> joanki, maybe, i'm not sure i was just guessing. but batteries deprecciate in capacity just over time, how dramatic is it?
<Ashfire908> bastid_raZor, what kind of video type does it output?
<NForc3r> hey guys how do i eject the CD drive in this case? - Im installing The Sims 2 using wine and it works fine so far. but now it asks me to insert disk 2... i press the eject CD button on my CD drive and it says "Can not unmount drive because it is being used"
<joanki> before it used to last 3.5 hours
<joanki> now it lasts about 2
<NForc3r> DVD*
<neosix> Karsyth: sorry I never used cedega only wine
<joanki> 2.5
<PongoShawn> hi
<stefano_> Ashfire908, by the way, if you are looking for an easy video editing program, try "pitivi"!
<bastid_raZor> Ashfire908; oddly enough .ogg which i change to .ogm
<PongoShawn> Does anyone know if Wubi works on 64 bit computers?
<NForc3r> ??
<bob__> Hi, I'm trying to install mono from synaptic but I get this error:
<neosix> Karsyth: find some irc channel about cedega, if there is any
<bob__> mono:
<bob__>   Depends: mono-common (=1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1) but 1.2.6+dfsg-5~bpo40+1 is to be installed
<bob__>   Depends: mono-jit (=1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1) but 1.2.6+dfsg-5~bpo40+1 is to be installed
<NForc3r> guys?
<bob__> what can I do?
<PongoShawn> ?
<stefano_> joanki, well that could be caused by a software issue, thats not so dramatic. do you have cpu frequency scaling enabled? (the thing that clocks your processor down if you don't use it so much)
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° it says i cant add Xchat-systray is there a reason i cant use that plugin?
<xserver-sgl> would ubuntu log notification area popups? and if so, where?
<Ashfire908> bastid_raZor, i have a converter, i'll just convert it.
<lilg111111> using evolution but i dont have the icon to start it i have to use alt f2 i need the icon
<PongoShawn> does wubi work on 64 bits?
<NForc3r> ??
<neosix> Karsyth: maybe you can try to install depend. for wine and then cedega
<Odd-rationale> TrueNme: Have no idea...
<Ashfire908> stefano_, thanks, i was just thinking about that.
<stefano_> xserver-sgl, no it doesnt do that. what's your specific issue?
<bastid_raZor> Ashfire908; there you go.. enjoy your desktop recordings.. it does sound too
<TrueNme> °~° Odd-rationale °~° ok
<joanki> i don't know stefano_ , but nothing's changed as far as settings
<tritium> TrueNme: why do you add extra characters to your nick completion?
<NForc3r> wubi does work on 64 bit
<NForc3r> i think
<PongoShawn> ok
<joanki> stefano_, if everything works, then should i not be concerned?
<bob__> could anyone here help me install mono, I get this error:
<bob__> mono:
<bob__>   Depends: mono-common (=1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1) but 1.2.6+dfsg-5~bpo40+1 is to be installed
<bob__>   Depends: mono-jit (=1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1) but 1.2.6+dfsg-5~bpo40+1 is to be installed
<neosix> <NForc3r>close wine
<lilg111111> need the evolution icon to start it instead of using alt f2
<tritium> !paste | bob__
<ubotu> bob__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TrueNme> °~° tritium °~° im on windows and using a mirc its already aded i just double click the name
<neosix> <NForc3r>then try with command umount
<NForc3r> i cant close wine
<NForc3r> what is the command to unmount?
<neosix> <NForc3r> pkill wine
<tritium> TrueNme: hmm.  It's not visually pleasing.
<stefano_> joanki, when you click on the little battery icon near your clock, then on "laptop battery" (or similar), it should show a status report on your battery, if something is damaged it would appear in there. also, it shows how much of your batteries factory capacity is left. that should give you a clue.
<TrueNme> °~° tritium °~° script thats running in mirc i can change it if you like ?
<Odd-rationale> NForc3r: sudo umount
<NForc3r> if i close wine then i cant install the game defeating the reason i am here in the first place
<NForc3r> kk
<neosix> <NForc3r> or ps aux | grep wine and then kill process by the number
<tritium> TrueNme: no, it's okay.  Thanks for offering.
<neosix> <NForc3r> aha OK
<TrueNme> tritium :: better ?
<stefano_> TrueNme, you're running mirc on ubuntu? try xchat :-) it's free software (free as in freedom)
<neosix> <NForc3r> do you have another cdrom drive
<joanki> stefano_, wow thanks for all your information
<tritium> TrueNme: yes, thanks.  You're very kind.
<joanki> that is very good
<NForc3r> sudo unmount cdrom - command not found
<joanki> stefano_, could it also be because i've been running virtualbox and i don't normally do that?
<GullyFoyle> umount
<TrueNme> stefano_ :: yeah thats what im trying to do now is get the Xchat packages and plugins
<neosix> <NForc3r> umount
<GullyFoyle> not unmount
<Ashfire908> bastid_raZor, k thanks
<neosix> <NForc3r> not um
<bob__> Hi there, could some one please help me install mono, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59647/
<NForc3r> even if i did have another drive the installation only uses one
<NForc3r> ohh
<stefano_> joanki, yes it can be, virtualbox does drain a lot of power because it is very cpu intense
<joanki> ohhhhh thanks SO much
<joanki> i was watching a dvd yesterday
<joanki> and virtualbox today
<TrueNme> stefano_ :: how ever it wont let me mark the Xchat-systray plugin for download ? any ideas ?
<joanki> so that is probably it
<stefano_> TrueNme, you don't need a systray plugin, xchat does that out of the box
<TrueNme> stefano_ :: something about unresolved dependencies
<NForc3r> what is my cd drive called?
<TrueNme> oh ok
<neosix> <NForc3r> how do you mean usis only one
<stefano_> TrueNme, make sure you don't install xchat-gnome but rahter just plain xchat
<NForc3r> i try "cdrom' and cdrom0 but nothing
<neosix> <NForc3r> see in /media
<stefano_> joanki, i'm glad i could help
<NForc3r> yeah
<TrueNme> stefano_ :: whats the diff. ?
<bob__> Hi there, could some one please help me install mono, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59647/
<tritium> NForc3r: /cdrom should be a symlink to it
<NForc3r> in media its got cdrom and cdrom0 nether work
<NForc3r> do i type /cdrom?
<LinuxMonkey> Let me guess stefano_  you use screen and irssi?
<tritium> NForc3r: what are you trying to do?
<tritium> LinuxMonkey: good combination!
<NForc3r> ah there
<neosix> <NForc3r> I have the same problem, and I just used another drive
<NForc3r> now it says cdrom is busy.. damn!
<NForc3r> oh really/
<Vad1> Can a mortal user get a @ubuntu.com email address?
<stefano_> TrueNme, you can install both and see for yourself, thats better than i could explain it, but basically "xchat" is the correct package
<NForc3r> i shoudl get another drive soonish.. i have another IDE one
<NForc3r> (DVD DL writer not cd drive)
<tritium> NForc3r: do you need the path to where it's mounted, or the path to the device?
<TrueNme> stefano_ :: what is guile plugin ?
<TrueNme> stefano_ :: for scripting ?
<NForc3r> what do you mean
<stefano_> LinuxMonkey, i use xchat and gnome :-) at least right now on my laptop, when i'm on my PDP-11 i use a turing language to create the irc packages myself xD
<stefano_> TrueNme, i don't know
<stefano_> TrueNme, i suggest you leave it for now and get started in xchat first
<LinuxMonkey> TrueNme: XChat-Guile is a plugin for XChat that enables XChat plugin writers to write their plugins in Scheme language.
<tritium> NForc3r: what are you trying to do?
<jimmygoon> What/Where do I edit my current theme to make the menu items shorter (less tall)
<TrueNme> LinuxMonkey :: ok for scripting thats what i thought
<NForc3r> im installing the sims 2 and it seams to work so far. the thing is i got to the point where it asks for disk 2. i press the cd drive button and it says "unable to mount because device is in use"
<captine> hi all.  anyone able to suggest best setup for ati graphics?  Am on a notebook, and think using the restricted drivers is not working well, as Ubuntu crashes every now and then
<TrueNme> i dont need it
<neosix> <NForc3r> do you nave 2 cdroms
<tritium> !who | NForc3r
<ubotu> NForc3r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brett> Anyone able to help with wireless networking?
<stefano_> TrueNme, i take it you are a power user, if so, xchat will offer you a lot of stuff to tinker with even without installing any plugins
<neosix> brett: what is the prob
<TrueNme> stefano_ :: power user ?
<NForc3r> neosix: Yes and No. I have one IDE port on my computer and my OS HDD and my current DVD drive are on it. i have another drive not connected to my computer so basicly. no i dont have another HDD
<brett> the module for the card is not loaded properly
<NForc3r> You cant connect more then 2 things to an IDE plug can you?
<stefano_> TrueNme, i mean you seem like you want to configure a lot of things :-)
<brett> But after boot I do the commands "rmmod rt2500pci, modprobe rt2500pci, /etc/init.d/networking restart" and then it works
<stefano_> NForc3r, yes
<neosix> brett: do you used madwifi drivers or ndiswr.
<stefano_> NForc3r, that's yes you can't
<brett> Its the default
<NForc3r> stefano_: so i CANT connect more then 3?
<brett> ie in /etc/network/interfaces it does not specify the driver
<TrueNme> stefano_ :: only in irc because i belong to group in another server and we dcc alot and i like to have alias and certain scripts up and running
<stefano_> NForc3r, you can connect up to two devices on an IDE port
<neosix> brett: so you didn't install drivers manualy
<NForc3r> apparently i need to do "wine eject <driveletter>:"
<brett> nope
<brett> This is running the server version
<neosix> brett: do you have only card or AP
<stefano_> brett, instead of doing modprobe manually you can write everything you want to modprobe at boot into the /etc/modules file
<sahil> if i have machines on different networks how can i consistantly ssh into all of them without using dyndns?
<brett> I tried putting it into modprobe and it still doesnt work
<jimmygoon> sahil, set each of them to a different port
<brett> its just weird that if I do it manually after boot, it works
<stefano_> sahil, if they have dynapic ip adresses you can't
<NForc3r> Cool. got it working XD
<brett> so i'm guessing its loading before something else that it needs
<sahil> stefano_:they all would-i was thinking maybe i could make a vpn?
<neosix> brett: do you use rp-pppoe or pppoeconf
<chaoticnation> Hey, i just installed ubuntu on on my gateway laptop and whenever i unplug the powerd cord the screen turns off. But not the computer. Any ideas???
<stefano_> jimmygoon, sahil said on different networks
<brett> whatever the default is. This was only a problem when I upgraded to Gutsty from Feisty
<NForc3r> oh and. i tried to install my audio card driver and now i have no longer got sound on my pc
<jimmygoon> stefano_, er then sahil should just have a different dyndns for each one? how would a single address be able to point at different networks simulatenously?
<sahil> chaoticnation:is it turning off or just dimming a lot?
<neosix> brett: run pppoeconf
<NForc3r> where did i go wrong. and can i use the original driver insted (that worked fine)
<stefano_> sahil, you need some kind of information on where the computers are (what their ip adress is). you don't need a vpn at all but you do need dyndns in that case
<sahil> jimmygoon:the dyndns approach seems unviable
<chaoticnation> i belive its turning off, how would i check that?
<stefano_> sahil, there is another way
<stefano_> sahil, but it's complicated
<sahil> stefano_:id be glad to hear it or tell me what it is and ill look into it
<brett> I'll give it a try, prob best not to run it through a remote session though :)
<Black_Magic> I found my problem!
<jimmygoon> sahil, why? they are separate machines on separate networks? why not have a different address for each... that is the way it works? I just don't understand what you're wanting or why
<sahil> stefano_:id also be interested to know if theres a command where i can get the realip of it
<Black_Magic> with my internet it was that /ect/network/interfaces didnt have my interface configured..
<bob__> Hi there, could some one please help me install mono, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59647/
<Black_Magic> so it wasnt getting dhcp meaning no internet
<Black_Magic> it was using ath1
<[dcr]> Is there a reason why I cant get Warsow to run? o.o
<sahil> jimmygoon: dyndns has to refresh i want to be able to send people boxes and be able to remotely administer them
<xb3rtx> anyone know how to get a second life avators ip
<stefano_> sahil, you could use some kind of web server that you have (that never changes it's ip adress) and write little scripts that periodically send the computers ip adress to this server and install them on all of the computers. then you have all those in one place and you can connect to them by copy-pasting the ip. or you could write a script that downloads those ips and makes aliases for them.
<Hirvinen> !offtopic | xb3rtx
<ubotu> xb3rtx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sahil> stefano: i think thats the way to do-how would i get their actual ip?
<stefano_> sahil, but you would need some sort of reliable webserver with a static ip and it would have to run a webserver, some sort of file server and you would have to write a program that sends back the ip (e.g in php)
<jimmygoon> whoa whoa whoa... dyndns provides the ability to have scripts that update the dyndns automatically... they make them available for download
<jimmygoon> heck, some routers even have the ability to login to your dyndns account and update it
<_M> does anyone know lots about   smbmnt
<Termina> jimmygoon, I think you can even use wget in cron to update your dyndns account :)
<stefano_> sahil, if you have a webserver running php i can give you a php file that does that
<Termina> it's pretty nifty
<Ashfire> do i need to restart when i update the kernel modules package to use the new modules?
<jimmygoon> Termina, yeah. exactly. Thats what I do for my mom... she uses it to work from home
<sahil> stefano: i was thinking of getting a server right now actually
<sahil> if you want to send the script over thatd be great
<neosix> Ashfire: yes
<LinuxMonkey> jimmygoon:  especially if the router is  running linux :) from being modified
<jimmygoon> why is there a separate server storing the computers ip addresses?
<IsotropicSpin_> hey peeps, Does Anyone know Why Ubuntu crashes on my amd64. it has a fairly good graphics card and i installed the restricted drivers.
<Termina> IsotropicSpin_, have you tried memtest?
<Termina> Let it run for 30 minutes
<IsotropicSpin_> it usually crashes when doing something with the GUI and installation of something
<stefano_> sahil, well thats the problem, my server is broken at the moment. all the file are on it. but the scripts are fairly easy
<Termina> I had the same problem with my Seperon 64
<Termina> :(
<jimmygoon> If dyn1.dyndns.org points to the first machine ALWAYS and dyn2.dyndns.org points to the second machine ALWAYS.... what more do you want... I'm confused :(
<Termina> turned out to be bad ram
<IsotropicSpin_> Termina.... will have a look but I have 4gb and nothing is open
<Termina> Well, you only need one bad stick
<Termina> :)
<stefano_> sahil, why dont you join the channel #private142 - its so loud in here :>
<Termina> for that to happen
<jimmygoon> stefano_, mind if I tag along?
<stefano_> jimmygoon, sure, come on in
<IsotropicSpin_> ok so i enter memtest in the terminal?
<msingh> what package to install to be able to build stuff?
<bob__> Hi there, could some one please help me install mono, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59647/
<kris_ph> in gutsy...where can php.ini be located?
<tritium> jimmygoon: there are plenty of dyndns clients in the repos that can be configured to auto-setup your dynamic IP
<Termina> IsotropicSpin_, you can just use the ubuntu CD
<Termina> it has a memtest option
<Termina> might be on grub too
<NETWizz> Hi
<jimmygoon> tritium, yep. I'm not really sure what he was looking for
<brett_back> !neosix, pppoeconf seems to be setting up a dsl connection
<NETWizz> I upgraded my RAM and now have a problem with Ubuntu Gusty
<Termina> uncomment memtest86=true in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Termina> if it isn't already
<Termina> and run
<Termina> update-grub
<tritium> jimmygoon: okay, as you probably know, they can be found with "apt-cache search dyndns"
<neosix> brett: yes but wireless too
<tritium> !enter | Termina
<ubotu> Termina: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Termina> <.<
<NETWizz>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<NETWizz> Mem:          3290        606       2684          0         38        300
<neosix> brett: I have wireless, and I'm using pppoeconf
<NETWizz> Why is it showing 3.290 GB RAM?
<brett_back> its the card that is not being setup right
<brett_back> during boot
<tritium> NETWizz: please don't paste multiple lines here
<LinuxMonkey> !paste | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stefano_> sahil, ?
<neosix> brett: so does it work now
<NETWizz> Okay
<brett_back> no
<Termina> You know, all those notices from tritium  and ubotu probably take up more lines that people pasting 2/3 lines
<NETWizz> I thought 2 lines would be okay
<neosix> brett: and did you run pppoeconf
<brett_back> the wireless works, but only after I manually remove, and then add the card and restart networking
<NETWizz> Anyway, I won't do that again
<NETWizz> What is the problem with Gusy not detecting 4 GB RAM?
<tritium> Termina: you know, just mind the channel policies, please
<Termina> tritium, I will. Just pointing that out. ;)
<joanki> stefano_, do you know what it means... when i look up system monitor/resources, it shows that 32% of CPU1 in CPU History and 100% of CPU2?
<msingh> it used to be build-essential? what is it now?
<joanki> but i'm not running any processes other than virtualbox
<jrib> msingh: same
<joanki> why is mjy cpu History so high????
<neosix> brett: that things with dostro upgrade is tricky, why don't you fresh install feisty or Gatsy
<sahil> stefano_:sorry call of nature
<msingh> it gives an error "package  build essential has no installation candiate"
<bob__> Hi there, could some one please help me install mono, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59647/
<tritium> msingh: still build-essential
<brett_back> fresh install is not really an option, huge amounts of data to back up (its on a box running mythtv)
<stefano_> joanki, that is because you have a processor with two cores in it, ubuntu recognises them as two seperate cpus so your system will be even faster when multitasking :-)
<jrib> msingh: pastebin your sources.list
<joanki> stefano_, but is it normal for 100% CPU history?
<neosix> brett: aha, OK
<joanki> even on cpu2?
<msingh> jrib, i haven't modified it
<LinuxMonkey> NETWizz: you running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Nikki85> dasdfs
<Nikki85> asdfadsf
<Termina> joanki, virtualbox is going to take a bit of CPu
<jrib> msingh: for us to help you, you need to pastebin it
<Nikki85> sdfsdaf
<joanki> crap
<joanki> does anyone know of a great open source flashcard program?
<bob__> Hi there, could some one please help me install mono, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59647/
<Odd-rationale> joanki: kflashcards
<stefano_> joanki, if you open up the program gnome-system-monitor (just press Alt+F2 and type it in), you can see all your running proccesses and sort them by cpu usage, so you can see what programms are really bugging your processor. if neccesarry you can kill them
<Termina> bob__, someone else just had that problem xD might be a problem with apt
<jrib> bob__: have you mixed repositories or installed any .deb packages?
<bob__> I'm not sure
<Odd-rationale> joanki: Sorry. it is properly kwordquiz
<desna> sandy_girls@yahoo.co.id
<joanki> stefano_, it's all Virtualbox!
<joanki> wow
<joanki> thanks Odd-rationale
<jimmygoon> or "top" in thd command line
<NETWizz> I am running 32-BIT
<jrib> desna: do you have an ubuntu question?
<bob__> jrib: how do i check?
<jimmygoon> joanki, "top" in the command line will give you the same info just fyi
<Termina> NETWizz, 32-bit can't use 4gb of ram
<jrib> bob__: pastebin 'apt-cache policy mono-common'
<joanki> thx jimmygoon
<stefano_> joanki, its a heavy program :)
<NETWizz> How do I fixe it?
<jimmygoon> Termina, I thought it just couldn't just more than 4gig
<LinuxMonkey> NETWizz: what Termina said, you will need to install 64 bit if your cpu supports it
<NETWizz> Mine does
<NETWizz> But how do I install that without breaking everything?
<jimmygoon> well crap. how much mem will a 32bit os support?
<ghais> Hello, I am trying to change my mac adress. However after I change the hw address I cannot connect using dhclient or the network manager. Any ideas what might be the problem here?
<fatekeen> fatekeen
<Termina> jimmygoon, as much as you're seeing right there
<bob__> jrib: i don't understand what you mean
<jimmygoon> Termina, huh? Will a 32 bit processor support UP TO 4 gig?
<fatekeen> hallo everyone
<NETWizz> If I install the 64-bit kernel, will it break everything?
<jrib> bob__: run the command inside the '' quotation marks and pastebin the output
<Termina> jimmygoon, no. It will support around 3gb
<NETWizz> 3290 MB for mine
<jimmygoon> WHAT?! ugh. That sucks. A lot
<NETWizz> The cut off point seems arbitrary
<tritium> jimmygoon: 2^32 is only so big
<NETWizz> Yeah it is 4 GB!
<Termina> xD
<joanki> why would anyone want to use virtual box if it sucks your system dry????
<bob__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59649/
<joanki> i'm not even DOING anything in it
<NETWizz> Virtual Box doesn't suck my system dry
<NETWizz> Doesn't suck my system dry
<NETWizz> All I have is a 4200+ X2
<NETWizz> on Nforce 4 with a 7600GT
<linux_trojan> what is the command to configure the network card from console?
<NETWizz> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> bob__: you're using unofficial repositories
<tritium> linux_trojan: ifconfig is used for that purpose, unless you need to edit the file NETWizz mentioned
<ghais> linux_trojan, ifconfig or iwconfig for wireless
<bob__> jrib: how do I fix this and get mono installed?
<jrib> bob__: they've broken your system
<NETWizz> I would recommend you use network-admin for that task though
<linux_trojan> can ifconfig configure my static IP, DNS, Gateway, etc?
<jrib> bob__: mono was installed by default
<_M> why do i get te error "Failed to find real path for mount point //192.168.0.199/pics: No such file or directory" when using SMBMNT but I can browse the files with nautilus
<ghais> linux_trojan, yeah
<NETWizz> Yes
<bob__> jrib: is my computer broken now?
<linux_trojan> so I just type "ifconfig eth0" ?
<NETWizz> HOwever, it is easier in network-admin
<tritium> linux_trojan: no, it's not that simple if you want to configuare all of that manually.  I suggest you use the gui tool.
<icesword> hello
<linux_trojan> I dont have X, not enough ram
<LinuxMonkey> _M: isnt it \\ and not //
<NETWizz> bob- your ssytem is not broken
<Termina> linux_trojan, how much ram do you have?
<NETWizz> You were getting 500 status
<tritium> linux_trojan: then
<linux_trojan> 64 MB
<tritium> linux_trojan: then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<NETWizz> Internal Server error on the apt-get servers
<bob__> Netwizz: what should I do?
<NETWizz> I would just try again
<Termina> linux_trojan, you could always use fluxbox or xfce if you wanted to :)
<NETWizz> Check your Internet bob_
<jrib> bob__: I have no idea what is in that repository.  You should stick to official repositories or ones that are recommended from official sources.  This isn't even a repository for ubuntu, it's intended for debian.  You can try to downgrade all the packages that got installed from that repository after you remove it from your sources.list, but there is no guarantee this will work
<NETWizz> can you ping debian.meebey.net?
<linux_trojan> ok let me giv it a shot
<NETWizz> I would stick with the official repos as much as possible
<tritium> linux_trojan: if you need to read up a bit on it, "man interfaces"
<_M> linuxmonky   I did not think so,  i thought all linux was with the forward slash
<linux_trojan> I do "vi /etc/network/interfaces"?
<ChevronX> is XMMS no longer available?
<NETWizz> Right, ChevronX
<NETWizz> I still have it
<NETWizz> from an older system
 * tritium reminds NETWizz of !enter
<ChevronX> Its not in the Ubuntu Guide and I cannot access their websites
<NETWizz> I use it with StreamTuner
<bob__> jrob: I deleted that repository, now how do I downgrade and install the right version of Mono?
<nickrud> linux_trojan: yes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59650/ is a
<tritium> ChevronX: it's in the repositories
<NETWizz> apt-get update
<NETWizz> apt-get upgrade
<NETWizz> apt-get autoremove
<tritium> NETWizz: please!
<ChevronX> But an old version? if they have stopped working on it I do not want it might have to get amarok
<NETWizz> I will start using commas
<jrib> bob__: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION   will install version VERSION of package PACKAGE.  You need to do that for everything in that repository
<NETWizz> Just use whatever works
<nickrud> ChevronX: xmms is pretty old
<tritium> Just use normal punctuation.  Sentences terminate with periods.
<NETWizz> I still use XMMS because it is built into streamtuner
<ChevronX> nickrud, Arh thanks I didn't realise until now
<UncleChevitz> Hi, I'm a *buntu newb, and I want to know if changing the owner of directories that are exposed to the internet from root to my user account poses any kind of security risk I should take extra measures to secure
<_M> are there any good command line utilities for scanning network shares?????
<hanophix33> how can i get photoshop in wine to not access the internet?
<tritium> _M: are the specifically SMB shares?  smbclient
<bob__> jrib: what next
<jrib> bob__: that's it
<NETWizz> @hanophix33, iptables
<_M> no,  there on a windows box
<bob__> jrib: what about installing mono?
<TrueNme> is the underscore after a user name in irc like saying away from keyboard ?
<_M> ubuntu to wndows xp
<nickrud> UncleChevitz: not really. you can run   sudo a2enmod userdir  and put packages in ~/public_html safely, for example. They're available at address/~username
<NETWizz> What about installing shorewall
<kris_ph> Is there anybody here who uses phpsysinfo?
<Some_Person> It seems like my system is running slower than normal.
<jrib> bob__: if you successfully downgraded all of those packages to the versions in the ubuntu repositories, then you can install mono as you were trying before
<adrian_2002ca> hi, i got a question....how do I make this work in terms of networking?   INTERNET ---UBUNTU BOX---WINDOWS XP
<LinuxMonkey> kris_ph: used to why?
<icesword> adrian_2002ca, samba?
<NETWizz> @adrian_2002ca, you put them on a packet switched ethernet network
 * NETWizz thinks you are going to need some network cable
<SkinnYPuppY> What keystroke gets you out of a manpage back to terminal ?
<adrian_2002ca> im the ultimate noob so...i have no idea what you talking about...i have two etherent cards on my ubuntu box...using a crossover
<adrian_2002ca> wire
<NETWizz> q
<NETWizz> Ah
<UncleChevitz> thnx nick, but I don't entirely understand, I'm a recovering MS user and I'm not sure what the tilde represents
<SkinnYPuppY> q thanks
<NETWizz> Get yourself an ethernet switch
<bob__> jrib: I'm not quite sure I know what you mean in downgrading
<kris_ph> LinuxMonkey: to monitor php status and box info...  http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/
 * NETWizz apologizes for being condescending
<nickrud> UncleChevitz: the tilde stands for your home user dir, like /home/username . A shorthand that works in the terminal
<adrian_2002ca> oh...that sounds right
<tritium> bob__: opposite from upgrading
<icesword> nickrud, hi,how are you doing
<bob__> tritium: I meant his instructions on doing so
<LinuxMonkey> kris_ph: yeah I know im asking why ur asking about it?
<NETWizz> You will want to buy straight-through Ethernet cables (CAT5e or CAT6)
<IsotropicSpin_> man ubuntu rocks. yay yay yay. Its so less cluttered with shit and it has exactly what I want, all the nerdy stuff so i can study Physics maths and philosophy Hoooraah!
<nickrud> icesword: good all in all
<icesword> k
<jrib> bob__: you see the apt-cache policy pastebin?  You have multiple versions of package X available.  The version you currently have installed is from that unofficial repository.  You want to install the version from the official repository
<NETWizz> A Crossover is for connecting one NIC to another NIC
<tritium> IsotropicSpin_: glad you like it.  Please keep the language in this channel family-friend, though.
<NETWizz> A Crossover is actually for like devices... router to router, computer to computer, computer to server, computer to router, switch to switch, hub to switch....
<adrian_2002ca> yep...it worked with the two windowses......internet -ubuntu-cross-windows
<CharlI_-> how does one configure ports on bittorrent
<bob__> jrib: I apologize for being a linux noob, what do I type in terminal?
<jrib> bob__: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION   will install version VERSION of package PACKAGE.  You need to do that for everything in that repository
<prettyricky>  hey guys how can I get my pen to work on my tablet pc?
<jrib> bob__: (that you have installed)
<kris_ph> LinuxMonkey: sorry... Want to ask if you were able to manage hiding your Kernel Version and Listening IP address?
<SkinnYPuppY> What terminal command would I use to map a drive ? Using 6.06lts on one box and Gutsy on the other
<UncleChevitz> oh, cool, thnx
<grumbel> prettyricky: when it is some expensive tablet you might have luck with the wacom driver
<bob__> jrib: I don't really understand what to paste with the apt-get install Package=version
<NETWizz> SkinnYPuppY, I would do it in nautilus
<jrib> bob__: okay, we will do an example.  Tell me the first package in that repository that you have installed.
 * NETWizz thinks you should be using something like NFS
<Termina> anyone here mess around with wii remotes and linux?
<Newbuntu2> I'm having trouble setting up a USB wireless adapter (EUB 362) on a ubuntu system. I've followed a couple of howtos, but it's still not working (it's only supported via ndiswrapper). var/log/messages says link is not ready: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59651/  Can anyone help?
<LinuxMonkey> kris_ph: a friend of mines done it, however it requires some modifications
<NETWizz> Newbuntu2, I can help
<bob__> jrib:  1
<bob__>  2
<bob__>  3
<bob__>  4
<bob__>  5
<bob__>  6
<FloodBot1> bob__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bob__>  7
<prettyricky> any other suggestions?
<icesword> bob__, ?
<beatlesfan> hi all
<beatlesfan> have a question about compiz
<beatlesfan> easy one
<bob__> jrib: didn't mean to paste all that, sorry
<beatlesfan> is the cube only appear when you do ctrl-alt mousedrag ?
<beatlesfan> or is it supposed to appear all the time ?
<bob__> jrib: didn't mean to paste all that, sorry
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<bob__> jrib: Installed: 1.2.6+dfsg-5~bpo40+1
<kris_ph> LinuxMonkey: Really? Actually I read all those codes already. I was able to manage hiding hardware info.. and a lot more modifications.. what I failed to modify are kernel version and listening IP...
<nickrud> beatlesfan: only when you do the mouse trick, or rotate the cube with the arrow keys and have set some zoom value in ccsm
<jrib> bob__: ok, but what is the name of the package
<beatlesfan> nickrud, thanks, what zoom value do you recommend ?
<NETWizz> Next, ndiswrapper -l to ensure it is empty; ndiswrapper -r to remove, ndiswrapper -i /path/to/file.inf
<adrian_2002ca> so can i have two active netork cards at one time...manager sems to only allow one?
<bob__> jrib: would it be mono-common 1.2.6+dfsg-5~bpo40+1
<nickrud> beatlesfan: try a few, I never payed attention to the actual value, jsut the appearance
<NETWizz> At that point, ndiswrapper -m to load and entry into /etc/modprobe.d/
<beatlesfan> nickrud, where does the zoom value appear ?
<NETWizz> You should then modprobe ndiswrapper
<beatlesfan> in ccsm
<Newbuntu2> NETWizz: I have it bring dectected b ndiswrapper
<NETWizz> dmesg /var/tail/messages if you have problem or ifconfig
<NETWizz> Okay, do an ifconfig?
<nickrud> beatlesfan: iirc it's in rotate cube, I'm not using compiz these days
<beatlesfan> ok, thanks
<LinuxMonkey> kris_ph: Its in the java script code :)
<beatlesfan> what are you using nickrud ?
<NETWizz> You can try to do an ifup wlan0 or wlan1
<adrian_2002ca> okay
<nickrud> beatlesfan: metacity
<NETWizz> There is also dhclient
<jrib> bob__: you need to look this up and tell me, I don't know.  But yes, that is one of them.  Now look at the output of 'apt-cache policy mono-common' and find the version in the repositories.  We will call that version VERSION.  Then you run 'sudo apt-get install mono-common=VERSION'.  This may fail
<kris_ph> LinuxMonkey: do you have an idea to what exact file I miss to modify?
<NETWizz> bob___ what are you trying to do?
<Ziroday> How do I preform a manual fsck?
<LinuxMonkey> kris_ph: go to #private926
<bob__> netwizz: install mono
<nickrud> Ziroday: unmount the partition, then run sudo fsck /dev/device
<NETWizz> umount /dev/device && fsck /dev/device
<Ttech> TimS, ;)
<bob__> jrib: 1.2.6?
<nickrud> Ziroday: notice the unmount, absolutely important
<Ziroday> nickrud: thanks
<NETWizz> Another option is to use tune2fs to mark it dirty
<jrib> bob__: it should be 1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1 ...
<Gunn> hey where can I get some burning software for ubuntu ?
<beatlesfan> thanks nickrud
<NETWizz> You can also use fstab to do that LOL
<victorribeiro> theres notting is this whole world that makes my compiz effects works... sad!
<tritium> Gunn: nautilus can burn.
<Gunn> ok
<victorribeiro> i have an ati xpress card 1150 series
<nickrud> or touch /FORCEFSCK
<NETWizz> @victorriberio, try a recent NVIDIA card and nvidia-glx-new
<asorbus> Hi I have a problem with Adobe Flash player - when I go to www.redsox.com under Countdown to Opening Day 2008 it is just a white square where there should be an image
<beatlesfan> victorribeiro, it took me a while to get it working, there are some really good tutorials
<prettyricky>  hey guys how can I get my pen to work on my tablet pc? any suggestions?
<bob__> jrib: its telling me the resource is temporarily unavailable
<tritium> asorbus: there are bugs.  www.toyota.com is another problem example
<NETWizz> asorbus, I don't know how to fix that.  Make sure you install Adobe Flash 9 though and try again
<jrib> bob__: pastebin what you did and the output
<asorbus> thank you tritium and NETWizz :)
<victorribeiro> beatlesfan: could you send me?
<Newbuntu2> NETWizz: how do I pick which wireless network to connect to, and enter my passkey?
<izinucs> Newbuntu2, the name that belongs to your network
<tritium> Newbuntu2: are you using Network Manager?
<Gunn> tritium: where can I get nautilus
<bob__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59652/
<NETWizz> Use network-admin
<tritium> Gunn: it's intsalled by default.  It's the gnome graphical file manager.
<NETWizz> You can also use your system tray notification area
<izinucs> Gunn, it's built in.. it's the file manager
<Ziroday> nickrud: fsck /dev/device worked, thanks a million
<NETWizz> Same thing I said
<Gunn> hmmm so how do i use it to burn an Image to a cd
<Newbuntu2> I'v etried netowrk manager, but it's useless. nt-applet finds all the networks, but when I try to connect it hangs the machine, or screws up the networking (I'm VNC'd into it via wired network).
<NETWizz> Newbuntu2, you pick your own wireless network and you choose credentials then enter the passkey
<victorribeiro> r3volv3r: br?
<jrib> bob__: do you have another apt process open?  Synaptic maybe?
<nickrud> victorribeiro: system->admin->restricted manger, enable the ati resticted driver. Reboot. run   fglrxinfo , make sure it's using 8.37.6 driver.   install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager . Log out and back in. system->prefs->appearance, effects tab
<izinucs> Gunn, use k3b ..
<tritium> Gunn: right-click the image
<r3volv3r> everybody how open ssh on ubuntu server 6.0.6
<r3volv3r> everybody how open ssh on ubuntu server 6.0.6
<jrib> bob__: there's also not supposed to be any space around the "="
<bob__> jrib: synaptic was open
<adrian_2002ca> how do I use beatbox for daap?
<jrib> bob__: close it
<NETWizz> xserver-xgl sucks
<tritium> r3volv3r: please don't repeat.  Is it installed?
<bob__> jrib: done
<victorribeiro> nickrud: I've tried that...
<tritium> Gunn: select "Write to Disc" after right-clicking
<NETWizz> You are much better using the less buggy AIGLX
<izinucs> NETWizz, turn it off then..
<r3volv3r> everybody how open ssh on ubuntu server 6.0.6
<NETWizz> I don't run it
<nickrud> victorribeiro: did you try using the driver from ati site? If you did, true, that won't work easily
<tritium> r3volv3r: please don't repeat.  Is it installed?
<NETWizz> I am Nvidia, AIGLX, and Compiz-Fuzion
<izinucs> NETWizz, trolling then?
<Gunn> tirtium: ok thx
<bob__> jrib: I think it downgraded
<nickrud> NETWizz: true, but with ati and ubuntu's driver, one has no choice. So .....
<WorkingOnWise> how can I enter alt codes in ubuntu?  like alt+0232. I do it in windows and I get a funky e with a tail above it...but in ubuntu, in a terminal, a text box, in gedit..nothing at all
<r3volv3r> everybody how open ssh on ubuntu server 6.0.6
<SkinnYPuppY> NETWizz: I shared the local folder on gutsy using smb. Nautilus from the other end <6.06lts> doesn't find any machines in the 'windows' network however I get a login prompt if I smb://192.168.0.myip however it won't accept passwd. Is there a command to map a drive to a local directory ?
<victorribeiro> nickrud: Yeah man, I ask a guy friend of mine to take a look at it to me, cause he knows more about linux than me, even he couldnt help me
<NETWizz> SKinnYPuppY, the password is from your linux account
<jrib> bob__: now for every package in http://debian.meebey.net/Packages, check if the package is installed.  If it is, do the same thing you just did.  Hint: mono-jit should be another
<SkinnYPuppY> Yeah doesn't accept it I only have 2
<NETWizz> System > Administration > Shared Folders to do Samba
<NETWizz> Please try this, ping IP
<bob__> Jrib: I did sudo apt-get mono and it installed but when I use it I get the error mscorlib.dll is missing
<SkinnYPuppY> I can ping back and forth
<arrrghhh> hey can someone help me with my audio?  i've never had to configure anything for audio with ubuntu, but this laptop it doesn't work
<arrrghhh> bob__, dll files are windows only
<jrib> arrrghhh: no, mono uses them
<NETWizz> It is good you can ping
<arrrghhh> jrib, really?
<SkinnYPuppY> Yeah I see that folder in the shared folders
<NETWizz> Please restart smaba
<arrrghhh> news to me
<NETWizz> sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<jrib> bob__: you did what I said for all those packages?
<SkinnYPuppY> Ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> arrrghhh, mono = .net for linux
<jrib> arrrghhh: well I don't know anything about mono, but mono packages definitely install dll files onto my system
<SkinnYPuppY> sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<SkinnYPuppY> sudo: /etc/init.d/smb: command not found
<arrrghhh> really now...
<arrrghhh> well, normally linux doesn't use dll files lol.
<victorribeiro> where in fglrxinfo can I see 8.37.6 driver?
<nickrud> victorribeiro:   sudo apti-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname  -r) libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dev
<bob__> jrib: I thought there was only one
<NETWizz> one sec
<jrib> bob__: no
<tritium> SkinnYPuppY: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<bob__> jrib: I only installed one from the debian place
<jrib> bob__: now for every package in http://debian.meebey.net/Packages, check if the package is installed.  If it is, do the same thing you just did.  Hint: mono-jit should be another
<nickrud> victorribeiro: erm, typon in   the apt-get but otherwise ... and the last line in fgrlxinfo output
<SkinnYPuppY>  sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart.
<SkinnYPuppY>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/samba {start|stop|reload|restart|force-reload}
<SkinnYPuppY> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "restart." failed.
<victorribeiro> nickrud: ill try that
<Newbuntu2> NETWizz: I restarted my system and did as you said with ndiswrapper; but now it doesn't even detect the card: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59653/
<tritium> SkinnYPuppY: don't use the period at the end
<arrrghhh> nickrud, wouldn't it also be "linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"?  or do they both work?
<Y-Town> Is there a GUI app to edit apache?  I need to edit the port it listens on
<nickrud> victorribeiro: trying to replace any files that were installed with the ati drivers
<nickrud> arrrghhh: yeah, the second is a later bash syntax
<NETWizz> The script name is samba
<nickrud> arrrghhh: erm, the former that is (mine)
<victorribeiro> nickrud: ill reboot now
<arrrghhh> hrm
<victorribeiro> ill be back
<NETWizz> Try /etc/init.d/samba restart
<SkinnYPuppY> tritium: that restarted
<bob__> jrib: aren't there over a hundred packages there?
<tritium> SkinnYPuppY: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart, this time with no period
<tritium> SkinnYPuppY: good
<SkinnYPuppY> thanks
<arrrghhh> so is anyone an audio expert?  i've never had to configure anything for audio, it's always just worked
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a tutorial to ALSA?
<NETWizz> I read one a few days ago
<tritium> !sound is a good place to start
<SkinnYPuppY> I'll try browsing from nautilus on 6.06 again, I've got a nautilus window open from a ssh session to that box
<bob__> jrib: mono-jit wasn't one of them
<NETWizz> Here was what fixed my sound
<tritium> arrrghhh: /msg ubotu sound, and read the URL for some starters
<llama32> is there an application/feature wishlist for ubuntu [and/or desktop linux in general] out there? because i'm a developer with limited imagination, and i'd like to help out :)
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils ** sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> NETWizz: ouch, last resort
<NETWizz> That fixed it after I moved to a different motherboard
<arrrghhh> NETWizz, i use kubuntu.  thanks tritium, i'll check that out.
<nickrud> llama32: brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<NETWizz> That wasn't bad for me
<NETWizz> It worked wonders and caused no problems
<tritium> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jrib> bob__: It is.  It is on the page I linked you to.  Give me a sec and I'll see if I can get you an easier way to find them.  In the meantime, take care of mono-jit
<nickrud> victorribeiro: so, what does fglrxinfo say now?
<llama32> nickrud: why the hell hadn't i seen this before? :| was this here 6 months ago?
<victorribeiro> nickrud: its working, but its slow as hell
<bob__> jrib: mono-jit is version 1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1
<arrrghhh> i'm thinking it's an alsa issue, because when my audio is set to autodetect it restarts my sound system fine.  when i select alsa, it perpetually tries to restart the sound system to no avail.
<NETWizz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<NETWizz> That article saved my bacon after my motherboard upgrade
<victorribeiro> nickrud: I just tried that first option that you gave me...
<kee> Hello all
<nickrud> victorribeiro: that's xserver-xgl. And why I'm not using compiz on my x1100 :)
<victorribeiro> nickrud: haha
<kee> is this were newbies come for support?
<SkinnYPuppY> Crappers no go . It finds nothing browsing the 'windows' network. If I put smb://192.168.0.myip in nautilus the same login prompt but doesn't accept it. I only use 2 pw's so I know that isn't it
<NETWizz> Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel is where I staryted
<victorribeiro> nickrud: cool, thanks anyway
<adrian_2002ca> how do i use daap in rhythmbox?? anyone got a website explaining this?
<nickrud> llama32: it's new, less than a month anyway
<adrian_2002ca> (on client side)
<tritium> NETWizz: that should be the URL I had ubotu send to arrrghhh
<jrib> bob__: what is the output of: aptitude search '~i~Odebian.meebey.net'
<llama32> nickrud: cool.. just what i was after, anyway :) thanks
<arrrghhh> !sound
<nickrud> victorribeiro: at least you're back to a normal install situation. I"m getting a new laptop with nvidia soon
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bob__> jrib: exactly that in terminal?
<kee> I'm cant get to the internet on my ubuntu.  Can anyone help me?
<SkinnYPuppY> I thought that net use was the mapping command but that is smb also
<arrrghhh> kee we need more info... do you have an ip?
<bilbo> !register > izinucs
<jrib> bob__: everything after the colon, yes
<bilbo> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bob__> jrib: nothing, just goes to the next line
<kee> I installed vmware server on my Ubuntu machine and it went hey wire.... I'm chatting from a virtual machine hosted on the ubuntu machine
<jrib> bob__: ok, now how are you trying to run mono and what error do you get?
<kee> I have an IP, I can ping internal network machines after disabling the vmnet adapters
<bob__> jrib: in terminal: mono program.exe
<kee> I cant ping those without doing this even, but can ping the gateway.
<tux97> hello is there any probleams about dual booting with vista?
<tritium> tux97: no, it is commonly done
<arrrghhh> tux97, well vista sucks, but it's easy.  just install windows first, then linux.
<arrrghhh> kee, so you're running it under vmware?
<kee> no, its the main box arrrghhh
<tux97> ok i know that arrghhh just was wondering if there was any probleams i heard from one of my linux friends says there is a probleam dual booting just wanted to make sure there isn't
<adrian_2002ca> NETWizz: can you please tell me about daap in rhythmbox: how do I enable it and see my stream?
<nickrud> tux97: and if you plan on resizing the vista partition to make room for ubuntu, do the resizing in vista first
<bob__> jrib: the full error is: The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded.
<bob__> It should have been installed in the `/usr/lib/mono/1.0/mscorlib.dll' directory.
<TrueNme> lost
<kee> I have ubuntu running as the main machine.  It worked somewhat fine until I loaded vmware server on it.
<tux97> ok ty nickrud
<nickrud> found
<arrrghhh> tuna, no problems.  just install windows first.
<kee> I played, I installed windows server.  I rebooted then no more internet.
<jrib> bob__: what does this return: ls /usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll
<arrrghhh> kee, ok... wifi or hardline?
<iKap> how come when i burn music CDs using serpentine.. in the car it doesnt show the track names?
<bob__> jrib: ls: /usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll: No such file or directory
<tux97> how much space do i need for ubuntu?
<kee> hardline... strange thing though happened after it all started.
<kee> I rebooted 2 times and the problems went away.  I thought I was fine
<Newbuntu2> how do I kill nm-applet? It keeps crahsing my system
<Newbuntu2> and it comes back on whenever I reboot
<kee> Then rebooted again later and the problem came bac,
<enan> wireless networking with ubuntu gutsy is not stable in my box, any tweak on that?
<jrib> bob__: so your mono installation is broken....  Install libmono-corlib2.0-cil
<nickrud> Newbuntu2: killall nm-applet , and turn it off in system->prefs->sessions
<buzzsaw> how do i display the version of a package i have installed?
<arrrghhh> kee, strange... are you using a router?
<bob__> jrib: is that what I type in terminal or sudo apt-get first?
<arrrghhh> buzzsaw, apt-cache <package> i believe
<nickrud> buzzsaw: apt-cache policy <name>
<arrrghhh> or that
<kee> now the problem wont go away... its the weirdest thing... I'm technically chatting to you all from the machine that's a vm guest machine on the Ubuntu host.
<enan> yea, a netgear router
<kee> I'm behind a router, yes.
<kee> 2wire
<jrib> bob__: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE   as always
<arrrghhh> kee, so wait, the virtual machine has internet, but the host doesn't?!?
<NETWizz> I don't know about daap
<bluewraith> looking for some help with connecting 7.10 server to my WPA Wifi.... ESSID has a space in name, use a \ instead of space on CLI, correct?
<NETWizz> I use totem and VLC
<kee> This is my first time in IRC in over 8 years
<NETWizz> Mostly Totem
<tuna> tux97: My root partition is currently 12gigs, but that has really lot of programs installed. so, 15 gigs for root, 2 gigs for swap and some more space for the user data
<ata2> hello everybody
<kee> thats right... weird isnt it...
<nickrud> bluewraith: \ plus the space, like   one\ two
<ata2> i am trying to get OSX installed together with Ubuntu
<bob__> jrib: I did that, get the same error
<ata2> When I create partitions
<bluewraith> nickrud, thanks
<ata2> what should I do?
<jrib> bob__: and the output of 'ls /usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll' now?
<kee> I'm lost... my boss told me to check some resolv file.
<tux97> ok tuna so ur sayin about 15gigs for dual boot?
<ata2> Do I need a MBR or I can just use the OSX standard partition table?
<nickrud> bluewraith: that's standard space escaping, never actually used in in an essid myself
<kee> it's pretty much empty.
<bilbo> arg... my nick is a ghost. How do I retreive it?
<jimmygoon> nickrud can you use quotations instead for that essid?
<bob__> jrib: /usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll
<jrib> bob__: install libmono-corlib1.0-cil
<nickrud> jimmygoon: probably
<tuna> tux: that's just for root
<bluewraith> nickrud, know much about iwconfig? when i try to set my key it reports invalid argument
<arrrghhh> kee, well that doesn't make sense.  what type of networking are you using on the vm.  yea, resolv.conf is probably what he's talking about.  /etc/network/interfaces would be a better place to look.
<tuna> tux97: leave more for swap, and user files
<enan> wireless networking with ubuntu gutsy is not stable in my box, any tweak on that?
<jimmygoon> enan, what card, how is it unstable?
<tuna> tux97: unless you never intend to save anything on the machine
<bob__> jrib: done
<kee> bridged networking is in use on this machine.
<ar0nic> anyone around?
<nickrud> bluewraith: nope. Didn't get wireless until after networkmanager was released, I've always had success with that and never learned the command line stuff for wireless
<tux97> ok well might save a few things on here but not much i got a desktop running ubuntu as well
<jrib> bob__: and now do you still receive the error?
<adrian_2002ca> anyone know how i get to use avahi?
<bob__> jrib: I now get "Cannot open assembly program.exe"
<jrib> bob__: write a helloworld in mono and test that
<sarat_> hi
<bilbo> adrian_2002ca, sudo apt-get install avahi .. and then it just works
<bluewraith> nickrud, ah, ok.  i'm just blindly going anywhere with it right now. got an old laptop that i'm building up from server edition, but i only have a wifi card for it. no nic.
<tritium> bob__: mono support is pretty offtopic.  Can you take it elsewhere now please?
<msingh> hmm is there a nice way to remount samba shares when the machine wakes up from hibernate/suspend
<bob__> jrib: just mono helloworld?
<adrian_2002ca> cool thanks
<jrib> bob__: lets move to #ubuntu-classroom
<ar0nic> msingh you shouldnt have too
<ata2> so guys, do I need a particular partition table in a MAC system to then install a linux distro in one of its partitions?
<enan> im using netgear pcmcia card i got connected for a couple of minutes then suddenly disconnected.
<bob__> jrib: ok
<buzzsaw> hum does not seem to work :-$
<msingh> ar0nic, well the network goes down so it needs to be remounted, no?
<IsotropicSpin_> Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial about which files to edit to set up remote desktop on a remote server through SSL? Is this possible? I want to edit my webserver located on the other side of the globe through a remote desktop!!!!
<nickrud> !wireless | bluewraith (hopefully there's some signposts here ;)
<ubotu> bluewraith (hopefully there's some signposts here ;): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ar0nic> why does the network go down?
<jimmygoon> How does FUSE degrade if the network drive is not available?
<adrian_2002ca> umm...avahi not found :(
<bluewraith> nickrud, thanks, but i've pretty well exausted that one. getting an invalid argument when trying to set my key now. might have to go with wpa_supplicant :(
<NETWizz> Remote Desktop
<enan> im using a netgear pcmcia card i got connected for a couple of minutes then suddenly disconnected.
<NETWizz> Setup the policy on the server
<Newbuntu2> is there a way to fix this  dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<NETWizz> It automatically supports encryption, just ensure the policy is set to require it
<adrian_2002ca> E: Couldn't find package avahi
<adrian_2002ca> :(
<kee> ever heard of such a thing happening?
<WorkingOnWise> how can I enter alt codes in ubuntu?  like alt+0232. I do it in windows and I get a funky e with a tail above it...but in ubuntu, in a terminal, a text box, in gedit..nothing at all
<arrrghhh> kee, it's probably the bridged networking.  i can't remember the other settings, but try some other settings.
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here ever work with conky?
<IsotropicSpin_> NETWIzz..... is there a .conf file to edit on the server that would let me connect with remote desktop?
<lwizardl> Hi
<NETWizz> The Windows Server has gpedit.msc
<NETWizz> It also has the local security policy
<kee> there's nat, host only and custom
<PurpZeY> Can someone make a recommendation, I just built a new machine and the LAN card is on board...It has drivers, but the readme suggests they have not been speced out for Ubuntu. They don't say, "they don't work with Ubuntu" but I have no way of knowing, is it ok to follow the instructions (and make adjustments as necessary...location of driver files, etc) ?
<ar0nic> guys im having some sound issues
<IsotropicSpin_> NETWizz.... Its a server running Ubuntu
<kee> I'll try, it may kick me off my virtual machine.
<NETWizz> Oh
<NETWizz> Ubuntu running RDP?
<IsotropicSpin_> Netwizz.... total n00b here
<kee> I'll try getting back on later if it does.  Thanks for your help.
<NETWizz> Ubuntu runs VNC
<tritium> PurpZeY: try it as is first, without doing anything specific
<IsotropicSpin_> NETwizz... no idea.... it has Apache/RoR/Sql etc
<NETWizz> I thought you just needed the tsclinet
<NETWizz> Well, there is VNC
<Newbie> hey guys.... is there a command in the terminal or a way I can reset mmy xorg.conf file to default?
<Newbuntu2> YAAAAAYY! My wireless is working. How do I make it start this way every time? (I need ndiswrapper for my device)
<NETWizz> TYhere is also the Linux Terminal Server Project
<edmond> irc.chatspike.net
<edmond> Server: #afradio
<IsotropicSpin_> NETwizz, what I need to do is go in through telnet and change the settings for it to allow me to connect to it as a remote desktop
<nickrud> Newbuntu2: add the word   ndiswrapper  by itself on a line in /etc/modules
<NETWizz> Don't use telnet
<IsotropicSpin_> netwiz.... uss SSL?
<NETWizz> You may need to setup SSH
<IsotropicSpin_> use*
<neville_> Hey, is there a command I can use to see if any devices are connected to my serial ports?
<NETWizz> SSH
<IsotropicSpin_> Netwizz.... ahh I meant SSH
<lwizardl> can someone tell me what application I would need to use to backup a complete drive partitioning onto say a set of DVDr discs?
<IsotropicSpin_> NETWIZZ.... what file do i edit once i connect via SSH?
<NETWizz> @nickrud and Newbuntu2, don't use /etc/modules if you use nm-applet
<nickrud> NETWizz: he just disabled it ;)
<NETWizz> cool
<Newbuntu2> NETWizz: I killed nm-applet. It was what was screwing up my network
<Sascha|Vista> Hey All, I'm trying to get a few people at work to use Ubuntu... is there a GUI interfact for setting up a VPN connection?
<NETWizz> cool
<adrian_2002ca> can anyone tell me why avahi wont install? apt-get gives me E: Couldn't find package avahi
<jrib> WorkingOnWise: ctrl-shift-u and then use unicode.  To just get accents on an 'e' for example, you should setup dead keys (or "compose key"?) that you can configure in system -> preferences -> keyboard
<NETWizz> post the package please adrian
<bluewraith> sitting at the CLI, how do you scroll up? now I feel really silly.
<NETWizz> tell about the error
<tritium> Sascha|Vista: yes, Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<Newbie> I get a blank screen because of running a code which had my Ubuntu run at 1280 X 800, how can I reset my xorg.conf to normal?
<NETWizz> I never needed to install AVAHI
<pengo> anyone have frozenbubble installed?
<nickrud> bluewraith: shift page-up
<adrian_2002ca> huh? post package?
<arrrghhh> Newbie, the easiest is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Sascha|Vista> tritium: It needs to connect to a PPTP2 connection...
<NETWizz> Newbie, dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bluewraith> nickrud, thanks again. cant wait to get xorg up. haha
<Newbie> I did that, and I still can't get it working.
<NETWizz> lol arrrghhh got it
<arrrghhh> Newbie, did you select the proper resolutions?
<tritium> Sascha|Vista: I'm not familiar with what protocols it supports.
<SkinnYPuppY> Can you make synaptic ignore a broken package? It wants to uninstall something I have a bit of config time in and understand the dep problem isn't an issue.
<Newbie> I select 1024 x 768, which worked before
<nickrud> bluewraith: work on the console for a week or two, you'll learn a lot. mutt and elinks and emacs , what more do you need ;)
<NETWizz> You may try to remove and purge xserver-xorg then install ubuntu-desktop
<Newbie> ........How?
<Sascha|Vista> tritium: no worries, I've just seen it doesn't support PPTP for now... I'll look for a guide or something. Thanks
<adrian_2002ca> NETWizz, what package do u want posted?
<NETWizz> I want you to post your error, adrian
<NETWizz> If it is a long error, use pastebin, so I don't get a stern talking too
<nickrud> SkinnYPuppY: no. If you want to install anything else, you'll have to fix the breakage
<tritium> Sascha|Vista: I see that "apt-cache search pptp" returns a few hits
<adrian_2002ca> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install avahi
<adrian_2002ca> Reading package lists... Done
<adrian_2002ca> Building dependency tree
<adrian_2002ca> Reading state information... Done
<adrian_2002ca> E: Couldn't find package avahi
<arrrghhh> Newbie, i don't know if that's such a good idea... the dpkg-reconfigure really should fix it.  wipe out any xorg.conf's and reboot.
<FloodBot1> adrian_2002ca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pengo> i'm having trouble finding opponents on frozen bubble.. on 'colobox' server
<NETWizz> That isn't a package
<Sascha|Vista> tritium: cool, I'll give it a look... thanks
<adrian_2002ca> lol...then enlighten me :P.../someone told me it was..
<Newbie> Can you guide me on this process?
<tritium> Sascha|Vista: no problem :)
<adrian_2002ca> just trying to install avahi
<NETWizz> Let me find my setup for you
<Sascha|Vista> :)
<li-plus> hi i'm having problem getting  1:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02 to detect SSID's in roaming mode
<tritium> adrian_2002ca: a bunch of libavahi packages should be installed by default
<arrrghhh> adrian_2002ca, if you type "sudo apt-get install av" and then hit tab a couple of times you'll see what packages are avaliable from the repos you have enabled.
<bluewraith> nickrud, i'm just amazed at how much google helps. :)
<NETWizz> avahi-autoipd, avahi-daemon
<SkinnYPuppY> nickrud: Thanks I was hoping to hear different since this is enter the code 30day cad/cam trialware
<tritium> as well as the avahi-daemon
<NETWizz> I have those installed and a dozen libraries
<lwizardl> is there any program to backup a full partition in ubuntu?
<NETWizz> I think the libraries will be sorted out by your package manager
<adrian_2002ca> cool thanks
<arrrghhh> adrian_2002ca, or you can just search in synaptic, probably easier.
<NETWizz> @lwizardl, try partimage
<NETWizz> You will love it
<Newbie> arrrghhh, can you help me fix my xorg.conf? I don't know how to remove it.
<nickrud> bluewraith: I never used irc until ubuntu, google and google groups are excellent sources if you search well
<PurpZeY> tritium: I am following these instructions, one line I can't make heads or tails of insmod atl1 <parameter>=<value> What are parameter and value supposed to be?
<NETWizz> I used partimage to backup a partition from a 100 GB ATA/133
<SkinnYPuppY> can apt-get ignore a broken package?
<NETWizz> I put that image on a 200 GB SATA and the MBR
<tritium> PurpZeY: depends on what that module is.  I can't tell you.
<adrian_2002ca> unfortunately i dont have autocomplete for argumens lol
<NETWizz> I had to repair GRUB and FSTAB
<NETWizz> but it booted
<llama32> brainstorm.ubuntu.com is the best thing i've seen since.. ubuntu 7.10
<arrrghhh> Newbie, just delete any xorg.conf's from /etc/X11/, do that dpkg-reconfigure and reboot.
<tritium> PurpZeY: modinfo atl1, for some details on that module
<NETWizz> Essentially, I ghosted my linux system with partimage
<Newbuntu2> is there a good tool to view and log wireless signal strength parameters?
<NETWizz> You will want to try the system rescue cd
<NETWizz> IT has partimage onit
<arrrghhh> adrian_2002ca, what do you mean you don't have autocomplete?
<tritium> PurpZeY: ideally, you shouldn't have to use any parameters at all.  Try without.
<Newbie> How can I do that if I have a blank screen? I can run code from the ctrl+alt+f3 menu
<adrian_2002ca> nevermind lol
<adrian_2002ca> too newb for this
<bluewraith> nickrud, oh yeah. :) I just use IRC for the quick responses when I have some random question that google cant find quickly. :)
<NETWizz> Newbie, switch to a console
<arrrghhh> uh ok...
<bob__> !info mono
<ubotu> mono (source: mono): Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<NETWizz> ctrl alt f1
<SkinnYPuppY> lol the google swamp
<NETWizz> or f2
<NETWizz> ....
<arrrghhh> Newbie, ctrl-alt-f1, console.
<arrrghhh> ja
<Newbie> ok.
<NETWizz> You have lots of them
<Newbie> Ill try.
<NETWizz> If you setup SSH, you can do it froma windows box too
<arrrghhh> or you can reboot in recovery mode.
<PurpZeY> tritium: No such file or directory...but modinfo worked.
<nickrud> bluewraith: although when I started, there weren't as many bad blog help as there is now. Better signal to noise ratio
<Newbie> I'm on Vista now, but ive got 7.10 dual booted.
<NETWizz> When you ran the LiveCD did it work?
<tritium> PurpZeY: no such file or directory for what?
<PurpZeY> tritium: modinfo
<NETWizz> If the Live CD Worked, you should be golden
<PurpZeY> tritium: SORRY insmod
<tritium> PurpZeY: use modprobe
<Kousotu> does anyone here have a PSP slim (2000)?
<TrustNoOne> i like how i have ubuntu setup with all these custom icons/themes/compiz/desktlets etc... but i think it is eating my cpu and ram and everything is slow, even playing videos gets a tad laggy, im looking for a distro of linux that is command line interface (preferably ubuntu because other distros dont like my graphics card) and a good command line video player
<Kousotu> (thi IS Ubuntu-related)
<Newbuntu2> is there a netstumbler equivalent in linux?
<NETWizz> you can also use lsmod to get a list of modules then m odinfo for more info on them
<arrrghhh> TrustNoOne, did you really say command line video player?
<TrustNoOne> arrrghhh, y...eah?
<scone> Anyone else running 7.10 on a presario f755?
<NETWizz> yes
<NETWizz> mplayer
<jammin80503> yah
<bluewraith> nickrud, hehe, yeah. turns out that there were 2 characters missing from the iwconfig on a post that i saw... and even though the thread was solved and the poster said it worked, they needed to put "s:" before the key or it will throw back invalid argument
<arrrghhh> how the heck does it render video in the cli?
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, hey
<bluewraith> nickrud, now if i can just get dhcp to throw me an address i should be ok! :)
<NETWizz> It doesn't play in a command shell
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: hey back
<Newbie> Is there a code on how to delete xorg.conf? I'm not skilled with code whatsoever.
<bob__> does anyone know a way to update mono, which the reposotories say is version 1.2.4 when the latest is 1.9?
<NETWizz> It plays on the xorg server
<arrrghhh> oh well i can run vlc from the cli.
<TrustNoOne> NETWizz, i could not get totem working in command line, it kept saying it could not load graphical interface
<arrrghhh> so whut
<NETWizz> lol
<arrrghhh> TrustNoOne, vlc...
<Newbie> code that deletes sorry
<Kousotu> anyone know if there's a driver for a panisonic driver for Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> tritium: It is there in lsmod, but when I try insmod atl1 I get "can't read: atl1 No such file or director"
<NETWizz> newbie, rm /etc/X12/xorg.conf
<NETWizz> I think that is the path
<Kousotu> camcorder (and OLD ONE)
<arrrghhh> X11
<jrgp> how can I turn my gutsy server into a router?
<Newbie> thank you.
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: you've been silent for a while, is your box getting boring (that is, working well ;)?
<TrustNoOne> arrrghhh, vlc was running but the graphics did not load, it was literally jumbled colored numbers/letters like the matrix
<tritium> PurpZeY: sudo modprobe atl1
<scone> I am having driver issues ever since I installed the linux restricted 64bit set then downgraded it to the i386 set
<Sherl0ck> jrgp, shorewall
<jrgp> ty
<Circuit> hello, can anyone give me an advice which version of ndiswrapper is best for gutsy?
<Sherl0ck> Circuit, the newest
<jrgp> is that a package, Sherl0ck?
<PurpZeY> tritium: No return....I am sorry to be so basic, I've never compiled drivers.
<Sherl0ck> yea
<arrrghhh> TrustNoOne, i've seen that before, but only when the video was encrypted.  sometimes when i see that i'd just restart vlc and it'd be fine.  not sure what the issue was tho.
<Sherl0ck> apt-get it
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, overall, yeah.  Now it's just down to tweaking it, making it look pretty... and waiting impatiently for Hardy.  :D
<Kousotu> Circuit ndiswrapper-common is what I use
<NETWizz> Circuit ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, actually... have you ever dealt with conky?
<tritium> PurpZeY: don't use a compiled one.  atl1 comes with ubuntu
<rch9975> Hello
<rch9975> I need help
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: offtopic, hardy is (but beta is verrrry soon ;)
<rch9975> Plz help me out -_-
<Sherl0ck> if u check soureforge, a newer is out
<NETWizz> I am using them right now as we speak to run wireless
<Circuit> Thanks guys I will try them both!
<li-plus> could someone point me in good direction for getting presario c700 set up for wireless networking
<PurpZeY> tritium: How do I make it work for the on board LAN card?
<rch9975> i cannot mount /media/sda1
<bluefox83> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Sherl0ck> Circuit, and then go to ubuntu doc to install and such
<rch9975> i cannot mount /media/sda1    somebody help me out :P
<NETWizz> rch9975, why not
<bob__> hello I have an application that requires a later version of mono than is in the repositories, anyone able to help?
<jimmygoon> !peerguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peerguardian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arrrghhh> !wireless | li-plus
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, I know.  Sorry bout goin offtopic there, but I couldn't resist.
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: briefly. I keep a very minimal desktop, none of the embeded/desklet stuff, only a couple folders
<rch9975> donno ;
<Kousotu> does anyone here have a PSP slim (2000)?
<Kousotu> (this IS Ubuntu-related)
<NETWizz> Error message?
<rch9975> i wrote
<tritium> PurpZeY: have you tried it yet?
<arrrghhh> !wireless | li-plus
<ubotu> li-plus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jimmygoon> Anyone have a good peerguardian replacement for ubuntu?
<rch9975> mount /media/sda1
<vignesh_> i recently upgraded to ubuntu 7.10... i was usin 7.04 for quite a good period of time.. i heard that beryl has been fused with compiz and beryl installations are not encouraged now.. how do i install beryl compiz fusion??
<rch9975> and it said
<Flannel> jimmygoon: dansguardian?
<rch9975> only root can mount it
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, ah, k.  Figured it was worth a shot.  I'm tryin to integrate some wireless information.
<Sherl0ck> jimmygoon, yes
<NETWizz> Oh
<scone> You don't need one jimmygoon
<rch9975> so i wrote sudo
<NETWizz> You need to be root to mount a device
<Sherl0ck> jimmygoon, try iplists its great
<bob__> hello I have an application that requires a later version of mono than is in the repositories, anyone able to help?
<rch9975> but t still doesnt work..;
<arrrghhh> vignesh, it's installed by default...
<NETWizz> hum
<rch9975> how can i be root?
<NETWizz> What is the device?
<jimmygoon> Flannel, that looks more like blockign content...
<rch9975> I guess
<Kousotu> NETWizz: not all devics you don't
<rch9975> sda1
<arrrghhh> rch9975, "sudo"?
<scone> peergaurdian only stops you from connecting to certain things, people can still see what your are torrenting from the trackers
<vignesh_> arrrghhh, how do i customize it?? i mean change the settings?
<NETWizz> SDA1 is probaly mounted
<NETWizz> type mount
<Kousotu> I was running off a non-sudoer and I mounted my PSP
<jimmygoon> scone, uh, I'm looking for p2p protection and I can guarntee I need it based on the DMCA I received a few months back ;)
<rch9975> Sorry Actually I'm Korean so it is hard to understand you guys :D
<bob__> hello I have an application that requires a later version of mono than is in the repositories, anyone able to help?
<jimmygoon> Sherl0ck, thanks. I'll take a look
<NETWizz> SDA1 is probably your hard disk you use to boot Linux
<Kousotu> does anyone here have a PSP slim (2000)?
<Kousotu> (this IS Ubuntu-related)
<NETWizz> Or the first partition of a memorystick
<arrrghhh> vignesh, there's advanced settings, other than that there's an extra compiz package you have to install to really tweak it.
<jimmygoon> Flannel, I'm looking for the p2p blocking/protection aspect... it doesn't look like dansguardian does that?
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu:, i have a phat
<NETWizz> There is automout
<Sherl0ck> vignesh, ccsm
<rch9975> so it there any way to mount it?
<vignesh_> arrrghhh, thatz the exact package name and the repo??
<rch9975> how can i make auto mount?
<NETWizz> What is the device, rch9975?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: need a Slim owner
<jimmygoon> !ccsm | vignesh_
<ubotu> vignesh_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<arrrghhh> vignesh, uh... no.
<Flannel> jimmygoon: no, it doesnt.  You assume we know what peerguardian does.
<NETWizz> How is the device partitioned and formatted?
<rch9975> what do you mean What is the device... Can you give me a hint?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: well, you've since explained it, but still.
<nickrud> bob__: you have 3 choices: wait for hardy, compile mono, or take your chances on a 3d party repo.
<arrrghhh> there you go.  thanks jimmygoon i couldn't remember it.
<rch9975> ntfs
<NETWizz> memorystick, hard drive
<rch9975> i guess
<NETWizz> Oh
<rch9975> hard drive
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu:lol..my phat;'s phatter than your slim
<NETWizz> you need ntfs-3g to write
<rch9975> i'm just try to
<bob__> nickrud:how would I compile it?
<jimmygoon> Flannel, I was just asking :P
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I have a fat
<rch9975> go inside of windows
<PurpZeY> tritium: I just made a fresh install on my brand new box...The LAN card is on board on the mother board...and I don't know how to make it work...There were the drivers like I mentioned...but you said that they are built in...So, how do I make it work?
<adrian_2002ca> lol :P
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: a friend has a slim that refuses to mount
<rch9975> I just forgot how to go to windows
<tritium> PurpZeY: are you booted into that fresh install now?
<Flannel> !ko | rch9975
<ubotu> rch9975: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<rch9975> :( Sad happen
<Kousotu> just says "please wait..." for HOURS
<adrian_2002ca> oh, what size is his/her memstick>?
<PurpZeY> tritium: Yessir.
<NETWizz> to mount ntfs, you should just look into ntfs-3g for ubuntu
<rch9975> oh
<Kousotu> 1gb
<tritium> PurpZeY: is the module loaded?
<NETWizz> you can probably mount it read only
<adrian_2002ca> did u try different computer/psp
<PurpZeY> tritium: I don't know, how do I check?
<adrian_2002ca> ?\
<nickrud> bob__: beyond the scope of this channel. http://www.mono-project.com/IRC if you want irc help
<scone> jimmygoon, http://forums.jinx.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=63532&SearchTerms=peerguardian ready ozzy89
<tritium> PurpZeY: lsmod | grep atl1
<li-plus> arrrghhh: i have followed one set of documentation for my wireless driver but to no avail
<Kousotu> the fat PSPs have no issue
<vignesh_> arrrghhh, whatz the exact package name and repo??
<rch9975> only few people there T.T
<scone> Read ozz89's post
<Kousotu> but the slim for some reason does
<NETWizz> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/mountpoint
<NETWizz> It should mount Readonly
<arrrghhh> vignesh, he gave it to you.
<sbingner> can somebody tell me how to re-enable dragging a window from one desktop to another using the workspace switcher panel?
<Sherl0ck> li-plus, what card u got? u using ndiswrapper
<rch9975> So
<arrrghhh> li-plus, depends, what is your card?
<PurpZeY> tritium: It appears in lsmod.
<li-plus> i tried ndiswrapper
<adrian_2002ca> wow, thats quite perplexing.././
<li-plus> and i tried ubuntu drivers on gutsy
<rch9975> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/rch9975
<scone> I was just saying peerguardian didn't really help in the first place :\
<NETWizz> Regardless, you really need the ntfsutilities and ntfs-3g
<rch9975> something like that right?
<tritium> PurpZeY: great, it's loaded.  Do you see the interface in the output from "ifconfig"?
<rch9975> OMG T.T
<li-plus> arrrghhh: my card is broadcom 4311
<zcat[1]> want to set a video as wallpaper .. mplayer --root-window seems to be playing behind the existing wallpaper or background colour.. any ideas how to do this?
<NETWizz> yeah, something like that to mount read-only
<nickrud> sbingner: that failed for me in compiz, I got it back when I switched back to metacity
<rch9975> It is too hard for me now
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: did u try formatting the memstick...sometimes it works for some situations
<PurpZeY> tritium: Yes.
<NETWizz> Just install ntfs-3g
<jimmygoon> scone, hm I never really thought about it... that makes sense..... grr, I want to DL but the DMCA was a bitch
<Kousotu> I put the 1gb he has in my PSP, and another fat PSP, the fat ones read without fail, but the slim just refuses
<jimmygoon> er, sorry about the language
<li-plus> arrrghhh: my problem is that i can't scan for ssid's and the router i can confirm is close by
<rch9975> Anyways i'll try it out~ Thxs to help me out
<sbingner> nickrud, yea... but I want compiz lol oh well, thanks
<rch9975> :D
<nickrud> zcat[1]: you have to turn off nautilus drawing the desktop, it's done as a window overlaying the root window
<tritium> PurpZeY: then all you need do is configure the interface.  The module is loaded, and apparently working.
<Kousotu> I formatted it like 5 times
<scone> jimmygoon, I'll look around on the net a bit, see if i can't help
<PurpZeY> tritium: but no IP.
<NETWizz> I will get you the package names
<arrrghhh> li-plus, hrm... does ubuntu detect the card at all?
<zcat[1]> nickrud: yeah. How?
<Kousotu> on the PSP, on my pc, on his
<kee> Hi Arrrghhh that didnt seem to change anything, setting my network to the differnt settings.
<tritium> PurpZeY: do you want to configure it for a static IP, or to use DHCP?
<PurpZeY> tritium: DHCP
<nickrud> zcat[1]: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences , I think the key is in there
<rch9975> oops
<rch9975> it desnt work
<the7thmagus> is there any particular reason why I cannot record audio (in Audacity and Jokosher) while running any other software that uses audio?
<rch9975> Anyways ~
<vignesh__> arrrghhh, hey sorry.. my connection got disconnected.. i reconnected now.. can u pls tel again..?
<arrrghhh> kee, hrm.  it was worth a shot.  what if you shut off the virtual machine and restart networking?  also pastebin your interfaces file.
<zcat[1]> wtf now alt-F2 won't work either
<li-plus> arrrghhh: yes it does and there is a restricted driver i have installed
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello!!!
<rch9975> NETWizz : Thanks to help me out
<NETWizz> Read this
<NETWizz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<PurpZeY> !ccsm > PurpZeY
<NETWizz> It will provide much more help than I ever could hope to provide
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: what about windows with the slim?
<rch9975> wow~
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> anyone are having troubles with SLIM and user switch?
<rch9975> it is good
<nickrud> zcat[1]: yeah, show_desktop in there
<tritium> PurpZeY: okay, you essentially only need two lines.  Is it eth0, eth1, or what?
<arrrghhh> !ccsm | vignesh
<ubotu> vignesh: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kee> I ran networking restart
<kee> nothing special happened.
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: for some reason XPMCE read it without any issues, by Vista, and XP won't
<genesismachine> I have a macbook and I can't get wireless to work reliably. I've tried the stuff on ubuntu's macbook page, and wireless works great - until it drops randomly every 30 minutes to 4 hours... I'm not sure what to do at this point. I'm using the madwifi nightly builds
<arrrghhh> kee, and you get a dhcp lease each time no problem?
<Kousotu> XP home*
<tritium> PurpZeY: and do you want to do this with the gui or cli?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> anyone are having troubles with SLIM and user switch?
<zcat[1]> ummm.. no. Now all my desktop icons have gone. I still have wallpaper tho!
<PurpZeY> tritium: I don't know....I am so sorry that I know so little...I've never done this particular thing before..I really appreciate your patience.....I don't mind doing it CLI. I learn more that way, but if you want me to do GUI I'll do it.
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> are anyone having troubles with SLIM and user switch?
<PurpZeY> tritium: I don't know meaning, if it's eth1 or eth0
<li-plus> is anybody else free currently
<tritium> PurpZeY: let's continue in /query
<NETWizz> Applications > System Tools > NTFS Configureation Tool
<Kousotu> li-plus: What do you need?
<NETWizz> Then plug in your device
<kee> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:36:D6:2A
<kee>           inet addr:172.16.1.38  Bcast:172.16.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<kee>           inet6 addr: fe80::211:2fff:fe36:d62a/64 Scope:Link
<kee>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<kee>           RX packets:10475 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot1> kee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> lol
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: does xp install the drivers for it?
<li-plus> Kousotu: my wireless car apparantly is working but it isn't scanning for ssid's I can verify it is turned on and the driver is "apprarantly" working
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: MCE didn't need to
<nickrud> zcat[1]: did that work for you? Not here, thought I'd done that with a rootwin once
<adrian_2002ca> ahhh...but xp?>
<rch9975> Um...
<Kousotu> li-plus: unmount the card, and remount it
<arrrghhh> kee, that's a weird netmask.  is that the vm's ip or the host's?
<zcat[1]> nickrud: nope.. all my desktop icons went, but not the wallpaper.
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu:did xp need to? and did it?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: XP MCE didn't need them, XP HOME is not
<kee> whats that?
<rch9975> NETWizz Sorry to call you but,,,
<kee> which address, the broadcast or netmask?
<rch9975> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config this doesnt work some reason
<li-plus> Kousotu how do I unmount a wireless card?
<NETWizz> repository
<rch9975> I have no idea what happened to my ubuntu
<arrrghhh> kee, that ip you listed, the 172 address.   is that the ip of the vm or the host?
<nickrud> zcat[1]: last time I did it was probably around gnome 2.2 or something. Not sure what's changed (assuming my memory is correct in the first place)
<bullgard4> Running 'speaker-test' produces a sound. But running 'beep' does not produce a sound on my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computer. What is the reason for this misfeature?
<Kousotu> li-plus: modprobe -r <name>
<rch9975> Um :P
<Kousotu> er..
<zcat[1]> desktop > gnome > background might be the one I want?
<Kousotu> sorry
<NETWizz> The article mentions you need to install the repo
<PurpZe1> tritium: Sorry, I had a small internet problem. I am going to get back on my regged name.
<kee> my vmware is 172.16.1.42
<rch9975> Um...
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu:then,  its obviously a driver problem ..it needs a generic memory stick driver...i think MCE mede it so u dont need it(or already had it)
<Kousotu> li-plus: sudo modprobe -r <name>
<kee> my host is 172.16.1.38
<arrrghhh> kee, what about the host
<arrrghhh> hrm
<rch9975> OMG Still Ubuntu is hard :D
<tritium> rch9975: ntfs-config is in the universe repo
<arrrghhh> kee, and that's an IP your router is *supposed* to assign??
<kee> yes
<rch9975> Have no idea yet ..
<NETWizz> okay
<kee> i changed from 192.168
<NETWizz> Enable Universe
<kee> because of my job.
<rch9975> I'm very first beginner ... so..
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I don't see how, because the stic read fine in my PSP, and in another fat PSP
<zcat[1]> yep, show-desktop is the icons, not the wallpaper
<NETWizz> System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<rch9975> I have only little information for it
<Ziroday> !enter | rch9975
<rch9975> hold on~
<ubotu> rch9975: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NETWizz> Settings > Repositories
<li-plus> kousotu: ok I have that done now preparing myself to be dissapointed by it not working
<zcat[1]> going to restart, I have no desktop icons still :(
<adrian_2002ca> yea, but for those psp's when you plugged it into xp, it installed a driver right?
<arrrghhh> kee, ok... can you try skippin the router just for shits n giggles?
<sbingner> boo, I found the bug entry https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwnck/+bug/150690
<li-plus> kousotu: yes it does not detect any ssid's once again
<adrian_2002ca> (it should)
<Kousotu> li-plus: dn't forget to mount itagain
<sbingner> doesnt look like it'll be fixed anytime soon :(
<NETWizz> Check main, unverse, multiverse, and restricted
<NETWizz> Then click on Reload
<arrrghhh> kee, although if your vm has internet that probably won't fix it.  pastebin your interfaces file if you could
<kee> unfortunatly it's my dsl router/modem
<kee> I think I'm stuck in this config.
<NETWizz> Then exit Synaptic
<NETWizz> and try again
<Kousotu> li-plus: did you check the configuration? it might not be in roaming mode
<li-plus> Kousotu: the module has been loaded and same as before
<li-plus> Kousotu: i checked it is on roaming mode
<li-plus> I also tried to manually connect that did not work either
<rch9975> I think something wrong with my ubuntu, there is no synaptic..
<tritium> rch9975: it's installed by default.
<NETWizz> System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager
<li-plus> Kousotu: i am looking other people are experiencing the same difficulty also
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud... I'm trying to write a script, maybe you can help me.
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: XP did the first tme I put ANY in, but had not since, Vita didn't install one, but works fine for FAT psps, the Slim worked on MCE, but no other computer has been able to open it
<rch9975> yeap... this is why i'm telling you that something wrong..
<Kousotu> li-plus: sorry, I use Ndis for an atheros card
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: lol, you are trying to ride some raggedy coattails ;)
<NETWizz> hangon
<scone> li-plus what are your troubles?
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, hahaha
<rch9975> Um
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, 'twas a thought.
<Ziroday> rch9975: have you tried typing into a terminal "synaptic"
<NETWizz> gksudo synaptic
<NETWizz> Try that
<zcat[1]> ok, desktop > gnome > background looks like the right thing, picture_filename is showing my current background image.. but unchecking that hasn't worked
<rch9975> gksudo synaptic... hold on
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu:, weird....
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu:did u try different cables...?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: That's wha I was saying lol
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: Have 2 sets
<adrian_2002ca> lol
<li-plus> scone: my wireless card is working according to iwconfig but not picking up any ssid's in roaming mode, nor connecting via manual mode
<adrian_2002ca> call sony and spank them
<zcat[1]> perhaps compiz is doing it..
<rch9975> I typed that down but nothing happens
<li-plus> scone: broadcom 4311
<Rayston> Hello guys
<rch9975> hi~
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get install synaptic ???
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I kinda can't. installed M33 on the PSP lmao
<Ziroday> rch9975: are there any errors?
<nickrud> zcat[1]: no compiz here
<rch9975> It says nothing
<arrrghhh> kee, pastebin your interfaces file.
<rch9975> just my ID
<scone> li-plus, Ah i see I saw atheros mentioned and that's what I just got working. No experience with broadcoms
<NETWizz> Are you running ubuntu?
<Rayston> Getting Kernel Panic on an older machine while trying to install Ubuntu 7.10, more details here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4518572#post4518572
<Lunks> Exaile is taking too much CPU for me. What mp3 player there is for Ubuntu which consumes something like foobar on windows?
<adrian_2002ca> is it 3.90-2?
<Ziroday> rch9975: can you please pastebin your terminal
<NETWizz> uname -a
<rch9975> rch9975@handsomesexycharming:~$ sudo apt-get install synapti
<rch9975> rch9975@handsomesexycharming:~$
<zcat[1]> hmm .. can't find anything in the nautilus settings that looks like the rught setting.
<rch9975> Just like that
<Kousotu> scone: I mentioned Atheros, and mine's working fine.
<arrrghhh> Lunks, if you just want it to play music quite basic, xmms.
<scone> Ah ok.
<NETWizz> nice hostname
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: did u try irshell by any chance...it might just be a fw bug
<rch9975> haha
<li-plus> scone: I found a site where someone with same laptop + card have success
<Ziroday> rch9975: okay, then try the command sudo apt-get install synaptic
<tritium> rch9975: if you installed ubuntu, synaptic would be there by default.
<rch9975> That was one of my nickname from my friends
<NETWizz> Anyway, you missed the c
<arrrghhh> i love amarok, but it's not really "gnome"...  rhythmbox is for gnome as well
<NETWizz> synaptic
<Lunks> arrrghhh, there's this mpd, i've heard of it
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu:also, try your VSH menu
<jimmygoon> rch9975, nice computer name
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: and your recovery
<Lunks> arrrghhh, do u know about it?
<zcat[1]> hey, I can have home, my computer, network, trash icons like some other popular os :)
<scone> li-plus, And you followed the instructions and didn't get it to work yet?
<arrrghhh> Lunks, never heard of mpd.
<lwizardl> hey i'm using partimage what does file size "2057 MiB" ? does that mean 2GB files?
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I did, all of the, tried opening FLASH, it didn't work
<Gunn> hey i just downloaded my digital download copy of vista from there digital locker download area...how do i burn it to CD so its bootable ?
<Ziroday> zcat[1]: on your desktop?
<Lunks> lwizardl, yes, it is
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: bummer
<Gunn> (and yes its legal by the way)
<arrrghhh> lwizardl, roughly
<Lunks> Mi = 1024Ki
<rch9975> Well still it doesnt work T.T
<lwizardl> Lunks, thought so thanks
<rch9975> okay
<zcat[1]> yeah.. nautilus > desktop in gconf-editor
<NETWizz> It should tell you that synaptic is already the newest version
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: is there possibly another driver for the slim we might not have thought of?
<rch9975> At first time I tried like this
<Lunks> lwizardl, i means that's x1024 instead of 1000. ;)
<rch9975> sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Ziroday> zcat[1]: try ubuntu-tweak at getdeb.net
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: try playing around with device manager?
<rch9975> and it said that
<Lunks> so it's 1024x1024x1024
<lwizardl> i'm trying to backup this hdd its 150.3GB of data
<rch9975> Only root can bla bla bla
<NETWizz> Well then you should proabably re-install ubuntu
<NETWizz> oh
<NETWizz> sudo
<rch9975> OMG
<NETWizz> or su
<NETWizz> Try this
<NETWizz> sudo -i
<tritium> !enter
<FloodBot1> NETWizz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bullgard4> Running 'speaker-test' produces a sound. But running 'beep' does not produce a sound on my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computer. What is the reason for this misfeature?
<zcat[1]> Ziroday: could do.. gconf-editor should let me change what I need to though
<Gunn> hey i just downloaded my digital download copy of vista from there digital locker download area...how do i burn it to CD so its bootable ?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I did, tried messing with Vista's, tried messing with Ubuntu's a bit (I don't wanna screw up Ubuntu also)
<NETWizz> sudo -i will get you to the #
<arrrghhh> bullgard4, what the heck are you talking about.  "beep" is not a command.
<NETWizz> then you don't need a million sudos
<Ziroday> zcat[1]: yeah it will, but can't remember where its under sorry
<rch9975> i wrote down that...
<arrrghhh> Gunn, is it an iso?
<NETWizz> Just be carful not to stay at the # and think twice each time you execute something
<Lunks> NETWizz, do u know the difference between sudo -s and sudo -i?
<zcat[1]> Ziroday: I'll find it..
<Gunn> arrrghhh: yes it is
<lwizardl> Gunn, if the download image is a bootable disc image then you just burn it
<Kousotu> NETWizz: installinf the super user terminal would too
<Lunks> NETWizz, and btw, ubuntu doesn't support it, you really should not help people with sudo -i. ;)
<Gunn> lwizardl: any way to tell if its bootable? its an .ISO
<bullgard4> arrrghhh: "detlef@MD97600:~$ apropos beep; beep (1) - beep the pc speaker any number of ways."
<arrrghhh> Gunn, just burn the image.  don't put the .iso on the disc, there should be a selection to "burn image"
<rch9975> Um, well i typed down that, and just type mount /dev/sda1?
<tritium> Lunks: incorrect
<Ziroday> arrrghhh: you are incorrect beep is a command
<Kousotu> Gunn: burn it using your prefered burning program
<NETWizz> yes
<Gunn> arrghhh: so just use the burn ISO feature and browse to it ?
<arrrghhh> bullgard4, that means nothing to me.  does sound work?
<arrrghhh> Ziroday, not for me.
<NETWizz> -i runs the .bashrc
<Lunks> tritium, why is that so? =P
<tritium> Lunks: ubuntu _does_ support sudo.
<tritium> !sudo | Lunks
<ubotu> Lunks: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Ziroday> arrrghhh: sudo apt-get install beep
<rch9975> OMG Again it said mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1
<NETWizz> Basically, the login script runs when you do -i
<arrrghhh> Ziroday, well yea i guess if i installed it lol
<Kousotu> Gunn: yes
<Gunn> kousotu: thx
<arrrghhh> rch9975, sudo!
<Lunks> tritium, but not sudo -i
<Kousotu> Gunn: no problem :)
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: lol...kk...do u have usb 1 or 2? and your memstick...is it magick gate...also did u try the slim with other sticks?
<rch9975> um?
<NETWizz> Did I get it right?
<tritium> Lunks: yes, sudo -i
<bullgard4> arrrghhh: Please re-read the question that I put first: Running 'speaker-test' produces a sound."
<nickrud> Lunks: all sudo. sudo -s is discouraged, though
<rch9975> I heard that if i typed sudo -i i dont need to type millions of that
<tritium> Lunks: sudo -i is *much* preferred to enabling the root account and using su
<Lunks> tritium, "NB Please don't use this to become root, please see the bottom of the page for some more information. "
<NETWizz> what is wrong with sudo -s?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca:I put my USB and His on the PSP, it didn't read, I loaded HIS stick (the SAME ONE FORM THE SLIM) on MY PSP and it read no problem
<Kousotu> from*
<rch9975> I think the best way is reinstall it T.T
<rch9975> OMG
<Lunks> 'sudo -i -u username'
<arrrghhh> bullgard4, i saw that.  so if sound works... why do you need beep to work?  i'm assuming audio plays just fine?
<nickrud> NETWizz: sudo -i reads root's bashrc iirc
<NETWizz> ah
<Lunks> NETWizz, tritium it's on Ubuntu Wiki, it should not be used
<NETWizz> and sudo -s reads roots
<rch9975> Anyways!! Everybody~ Thank you sooooo much~
<NETWizz> sand sudo -s doesn't
<tritium> Lunks: no, we encourage the use of sudo, including sudo -i
<NETWizz> so you are still the current user
<arrrghhh> rch9975, yea but it's *dangerous*
<legend2440> rch9975: sudo mount /dev/sdai /media/sda1
<rch9975> um? dangerous lol..
<Lunks> NETWizz, tritium Please do not suggest this to others unless you personally are available 24/7 to support the user if they have issues as a result of running a shell as root.
<NETWizz> sudo -i is nice because CD still takes you to your home
<nickrud> NETWizz: yes, run each and  then env in each, you'll see the diff
<legend2440> rch9975: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Lunks> From Ubuntu Wiki. :P
<tritium> Lunks: you're misinterpreting
<arrrghhh> rch9975, you can really screw a system up running commands as root and staying logged in as root.
<NETWizz> else you end up in /root
<rch9975> legend2440 thx to help me out but i tried that , didnt work;
<Lunks> tritium, methods below are sudo -i and sudo -s
<NETWizz> nevermind
<Lunks> 'please do not suggest others'
<NETWizz> I retract that statement
<damo22> i need some advice... which mp3 player is most compatible with linux?
<NETWizz> nothing wrong with a root prompt
<NETWizz> Real men get real work done as root :-)
<bullgard4> arrrghhh: I can play audio from CDs. I can hear audio when playing a YouTube video. But when my GNOME terminal cursor approaches the beginning of a line, I will not hear a warning sound, for example.
<rch9975> this room has sooo many people @_@... Makes me confusing
<Ziroday> damo22: nearly all are, what are you thinking of getting?
<tritium> Lunks: again, we support sudo -i here.  Please drop it.
<Lunks> NETWizz, I do it, but you should not teach people. :P
<arrrghhh> bullgard4, hrm.  did you look at the prefs for gnome-terminal?
<NETWizz> Yeah
<NETWizz> I know
<damo22> Ziroday: dad wants one that has a tuner in it as well as playing podcasts
<NETWizz> You are right
<ninja> how do I change my computers name through terminal?
<Lunks> lol
<Lunks> just trying to help. ;P
<NETWizz> sudo at least causes them to think things through twice though most commands they run as root are what others tell them to run
<rch9975> You guys are so nice, some korean doenst know what manner is :D
<Lunks> and conform to some kind of standards.
<Rayston> Installing on older machine, getting Kernel panic -not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task! right after I hit Install in text mode from first ubuntu screen
<NETWizz> I could suggest they use my favorite two letter command rm
<arrrghhh> rch9975, i've heard that before.
<tritium> Lunks: the wiki can be edited so as to not reflect policy.
<NETWizz> With some arguments like -rf and perhaps a /
<Ziroday> damo22: erm well the best method ususally is to find the one you like and then google its compatibility compared to the other way around, however most work absolutely fine
<rch9975> Yeap, They only like to be faster and faster
<nickrud> tritium: didn't you think this subject would go away, eventually :)
<Kousotu> NETWizz: Yes, but Sudo -i helps those who know what they're doing to get everything done without needed to enter sudo ... all the time
<tritium> nickrud: I wish
<JanPeter> Hey, does anyone have any links for a good ubuntu beginners guide?
<zcat[1]> NETWizz: not in here you can't :)
<NETWizz> yeah I won't
<damo22> Ziroday: can an ipod play podcasts?
<NETWizz> That would be terrible if someone ran that
<rch9975> Anyways everybody thank you~ i have to go bad
<arrrghhh> damo22, uh... why wouldn't it?
<PurpZeY> JanPeter: There is an really thorough collection of wiki articles.
<NETWizz> ONe of my friends ran that on my box
<Lunks> NETWizz, people tend to solve most problems by running stuff on a root shell. Sometimes they're not ready. ;P
<rch9975> it is like 02:00 Am
<Ziroday> JanPeter: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<rch9975> Good night :D
<NETWizz> I set him up with an account and he ran that command
<NETWizz> as himself
<JanPeter> thanks!!
<NETWizz> It deleted all his stuff
<NETWizz> he wasn't root
<Lunks> hahah
<damo22> do any ipods have a radio tuner
<Ziroday> damo22: yes, however I am not certain as to linux'es ability to transfer the files across
<bullgard4> arrrghhh: Yes I did. And I filled in the relevant GNOME terminal configuration dialog line small box.
<NETWizz> Yeah, it sucks I know
<Hor|zon> hey which macbook do you guys think looks better? white or black?
<Ziroday> damo22: yes you can buy a radio tuner addon for ipods
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: any ideas at all?
<NETWizz> I have entire days and even weeks when I don't login as root
<Lunks> NETWizz, I believe this is not the root of all evils, doing and rm -rf on a root shell. Instead, get used to it as the 'Administrator' account on Windows.
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: it may have something to do with the charging fucntion?? your problem doesnt seem to happen a lot...
<NETWizz> I only login as root to install and repair stuff
<tritium> nickrud: !enter continues to be a chronic problem
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu: i was searching the netr
<NETWizz> LOL
<Ziroday> Hor|zon: not the best place to ask, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I shut that off, both in recov and out of it
<zcat[1]> Ziroday: last time I had access to an IPOD I just plugged it in.. it synced with the music player, and otherwise appeard as an external drive.
<NETWizz> Yeah that is dumb too
<NETWizz> Even vista is silly
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: oh,thanks :)
<Lunks> NETWizz, yeah, pain in the ass to do lots of sudos. ;P
<nickrud> tritium: and offtopic, you ops have ruined off topic for me
<NETWizz> It is like, "Confirm" or "Deny"
<NETWizz> What is the point?
<NETWizz> Youy don't even need a password to confirm
<Ziroday> NETWizz: please dont use enter as puctuation
<Lunks> lol never used vista. ;P
<tritium> NETWizz: please, please, please, please, please, please !enter
<damo22> what is the equivalent of itunes for linux?
<jedwards> #join cabdrivers
<zcat[1]> NETWizz: confirm or deny to most users is "do what you just asked" or "don't do what you asked" -- Duh, they're always going to click confirm!
<Kousotu> Lunks: VIsta is a joke, and not worth using, seriously
<adrian_2002ca> np...hope i was more helpful...:)...
<Ziroday> damo22: rythmbox, amarok, gtkpod, banshee
<NETWizz> May as well just turn off UAC then
<arrrghhh> damo22, there's a ton.  amarok, rhythmbox, exaile, songbird...
<icesword> Kousotu, hmm
<Hor|zon> Ziroday, okey doki
<Kousotu> icesword: What?
<NETWizz> I even ran itunes on linux
<tritium> nickrud: good night.
<NETWizz> Technically it was run in WINE
<icesword> Kousotu, nothing
<nickrud> NETWizz: reducing enter is about reducing scroll in the channel, when there's several help threads going at once it really hurts
<nickrud> tritium: see you later
<arrrghhh> damo22, amarok is my personal fav.  you should just see what you like.
<Kousotu> icesword: why bother saying my name then?
<zcat[1]> vista really is more secure than XP, but it sucks for so many other reasons..
<nickrud> !windows | all
<ubotu> all: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<zcat[1]> and being more secure than XP is not exactly a high achievement!
<Ziroday> nickrud: thank you
<Kousotu> zcat[1]: like.. functionality for instance
<legend2440> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<arrrghhh> zcat[1], they didn't restructure their root access for everyone... just put "security layers".  that's not secure, that's stupid.  sorry, no more off-topic from me.
<damo22> amarok can sync to ipod?
<Ziroday> damo22: yes
<arrrghhh> lmao!  that's awesome.
<damo22> cool
<NETWizz> @zcat, yeah it is users now login as Administrator with confirmation instead of a limited user and prompt for elevated credentials
<arrrghhh> damo22, i have high hopes for songbird, but it's still beta.
<zcat[1]> anyhow, we're going to get an !ot soon :)
<zcat[1]> going to serve dinner, brb
<suxxor> how can i change the permission of htdocs to write ,delete , save , rename files ?
<nickrud> damo22: the really new ones, the video ipods and 3d gen nano have issues
<NETWizz> In other words, Microsoft still got it wrong.  They should not allow you to login to the GUI as an Administrator without giving you warnings then offer Run AS Administrator on everything
<Kousotu> NETWizz: how do you use another account's credentials? like if I was on a non-sudoer account, but I needed to sudo
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, http://www.psp-vault.com/module-pnForum-viewtopic-topic-9.psp i know u know it but maybe u missed something?
<Ziroday> !offtopic | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NETWizz> su otheruser
<damo22> nickrud: which mp3 player do you suggest for radio tuner + podcast in linux
<Kousotu> so like su kousotu?
<Ziroday> NETWizz: please address who you are talking to
<nickrud> damo22: I have a 3d gen nano, I like them :)
<arrrghhh> damo22, creative labs makes nice ones.  but this is off-topic.
<arrrghhh> nickrud, no raiod tuner.
<arrrghhh> radio
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, night!  TTYS, hopefully
<damo22> ok
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: see you around
<Kousotu> NETWizz: so like su kousotu?
<NETWizz> damo22, I bought a Creative Zen Vision M and use Gnomad2 in Ubuntu to Sync it
<NETWizz> Kousoto, exactly
<damo22> NETWizz: cool thanks
<Kousotu> NETWizz: ok, thanks, that will come in handy later on the pc I do support for
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: That link still has not loaded
<NETWizz> damo22: the Zen is like a more open iPod.  It seems to support more formats
<damo22> cool
<firan45> uyjmyfikuolij
<firan45> tyurtssmmmmmmuiy
<adrian_2002ca> i was just there???
<nickrud> firan45: ?
<dave11> will ubuntu see a usb dsl modem?
<suxxor> how can i change the permission of htdocs to write ,delete , save , rename files ?
<firan45> lagi BTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<Vignesh> Hi guys
<NETWizz> Moreover, Gnomad2 resembles an FTP client and has no ads or annoyances like the creative windows program.  It also syncs faster than the software for Windows does!
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, search google: "psp problem pc connect" and click on the first two results
<Vignesh> Any one using Dataone (BSNL) broadband connection
<arrrghhh> suxxor, "sudo chmod <permissions> <options> <files/folders>"  i recommend you read the man page for chmod.
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I did all of that (it loaded finally) but it says "plese wait" on the slim
<arrrghhh> NETWizz, is gnomad for the zen only?
<dave11> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adrian_2002ca> well....wait lol
<NETWizz> Damo22, install Audio Tag Tool as well to fix any MP3 ID3 Tags before you dump stuff to your player
<NETWizz> arrrghhh: No also works with my friends Dell Ditty
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<pnukeid> helo there
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to recommend easytag
<bullgard4> Running 'speaker-test' produces a sound. But running 'beep' does not produce a sound on my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computer. What is the reason for this misfeature?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: ok, will do :)
<arrrghhh> fark 2am.  i'm off to bed.
<arrrghhh> cya kids
<NETWizz> It works with a specific almost standard MP3 Player sync protocol, but I can't remember the name of the protocol it works with
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, you have to wait for the windows to install the driver
<Vignesh> i need ur help for setting up dataone broadband connection ... can any one help??
<nickrud> easytag is pretty good, once you get used to it's interface
<Kousotu> bullgard4: beep is a system sound, it does not always play
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, also, if it takes forever, try resetting ur usb settings from tecovery and xmb
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: you're forgetting something: I waited over 6 hours, plus, it's linux, not windows
<adrian_2002ca> lawl
<the7thmagus> if anyone can please take this: why can't I record audio (in Audacity and Jokosher) while running any other software that uses audio?
<NETWizz> What driver are you referring too?
<damo22> zen vision W or M ?
<adrian_2002ca> Kousot, as i said, maybe ur recovery  functions are messing it?>
<blas_> hola
<blas_> genets
<adrian_2002ca> as for linux...
<adrian_2002ca> hmm
<NETWizz> the7thmagus, the device for OSS is busy
<pnukeid> i am trying installing mysql 5.1 from source but iam always error in command mysql_install_db
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I don't see how, because I reciently reflashed the slim and changed nothing
<NETWizz> View > Preferences in Audacity
<the7thmagus> Netwizz, is there any way that I can make it so I can run more than 1 program running OSS?
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, that only makes sense.....hmm
<NETWizz> Your recording device is /dev/dsp
<nickrud> pnukeid: try  /j #mysql for help with compiling it
<NETWizz> You may just try changing the Recording Device to the ALSA device and trying again
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, try enabling usb from recovery maybe?
<bluefox83> i have a rogue window that wont go away, how do i kill it?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I did that too
<the7thmagus> Netwizz, will do
<nickrud> bluefox83: try  alt-f2 xkill , and click the window
<NETWizz> It may not work at all, but it often does help
<bluefox83> i've tried the killall and kill
<Tixer> How can I create a secondary X11 display, and have a certain program always go to that display?
<adrian_2002ca> well its obviously not on the psp software side
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: and I also tried to open flash0, flash1, UMD
<NETWizz> I have never done it, but I have heard about people creating multiple OSS /dev/ entries
<Kousotu> maybe I can use th fat's prx on the slim?
<Kousotu> oh wait, nvm
<Daisuke_Ido> Tixer, wouldn't it be easier just to open your image viewer set to the secret folder on another desktop?
<Daisuke_Ido> virtual desktop, that is
<Kousotu> that would require being able to open the flash on the slim
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<Tixer> Daisuke_Ido: >.>
<NETWizz> the7thmagus, find lame.so too :-) so you can make MP3's :-)
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, as i said, its not the psp software..i think
<bluefox83> nickrud, you totally just helped me figure out two things at the same time, i had been trying to launch that run application thingy for ages!
<Tixer> Daisuke_Ido: I want to have a virtual machine always display on a second display, so I can create multiple "desktops" with one server
<Daisuke_Ido> Tixer, i'm just teasing you, but realistically, would a virtual desktop work?  there's also xephyr
<nickrud> bluefox83: glad to be of assistance ;p
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, my ubuntu just "gets" my phat
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I agree, but I don't know what it could be, that's the problem
<bullgard4> Kousotu: But this state of affairs is unsatisfactory. There is a small box in the Gnome terminal default profile called 'Terminal Bell' I filled it in but this does not produce a sound. So this feature is in error.
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, its instantaneous
<Daisuke_Ido> Tixer, but i've never used xephyr, so i can't say for certain how it would work out for you
<bluefox83> nickrud, you wouldn't happen to know how to format an ipod nano would you? >.>
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, maybe it needs a different FAT format??
<patbam> anyone know have some tips on how to learn to write gnome applets with python?
<patbam> most of hte tutorials i've found seem old (2004)
<bluefox83> nickrud, one that's already fat32
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: my fat and another fat have 0 issues as well, with the same stick
<suspect> anyone use virtualbox?
<adrian_2002ca> true...so its not on the ubuntu software side///
 * bluefox83 might have to log into vista D:
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, this only leaves hardware
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, either computer or psp
 * NETWizz thinks you should use mkfs.vfat to format that mem stick 
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: but it worked on the MCE so it can't e that either
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, also it leaves low-level software
<suspect> anyone use virtualbox?
<NETWizz> I use it
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, try using your MCE driver into xp???
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, would be worth a try?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: not my MCE, it's my brother's
<Karsyth> can anyone help me install wine-doors? i have the .deb package and i have NO idea how to install it properly
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: and he's not a friendly kind of person, unfortunatly
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, just ask him to send you 1 file lol
<suspect> do you know how to uninstall the os that i have in it
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: That would require me knowing it
<NETWizz> Yes
<adrian_2002ca> well thats not har
<adrian_2002ca> d
<bluewraith> anyone know how to reset the keyboard layout on server edition? I cant use the ~/` key or '.... guess i hit the wrong key during setup.
<NETWizz> Select the Virtual Box Machine then Machine > Delete
<NETWizz> It will completely remove the Virtual Machine
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I'm on XP home right now, my fat can read his stick
<Kousotu> and my PC can read my PSP with his stick in it
<suspect> that deletes the whole thing? even the formating it did?
<adrian_2002ca> i realise, but it cant read the slim
<adrian_2002ca> with the stick in it
<NETWizz> Yes, that deletes the whole thing
<Kousotu> with any stick in
<Kousotu> that's what puzzles me
<Kousotu> but...
<Kousotu> I think the live CD read it without a probelm
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, obviouly the psp slim hardware/maybe software is different
<suspect> ok, cool. i hate freaking windows. i just tried virtualbox so i could play phantasmagoria and myst
<NETWizz> Cool did you install XP?
<Kousotu> I remember something about that happening
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, HUHHUH??
<Karsyth> can anyone tell me how to install .deb packages?
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, whell thats news
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I swear lol
<suspect> yeah
<Rauhmaru> hello
<NETWizz> Karsyth dpkg to install them or double-click and the gdebbi package manager will walk you through it
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, lol...well insert a live one and see whats up???
<suspect> i got the games to work, but hate using xp.
<Karsyth> thanks
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I was like.. wtf? how does that read and not my fully customised one not
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: problem with that, I don't have the slime with me :P
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, maybe drivers? again..
<adrian_2002ca> :D
<suspect> windows is so touchy and overbearing
<adrian_2002ca> l>:o
<NETWizz> Try StreamTuner, it i is incredible!
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: but the live CD installesall the drivers it uses on an install by defualt, doesn't it?
<suspect> no
<Kousotu> suspect: for the most part, yes
<NETWizz> I found my favorite AM Talk Show on a ShoutCast Stream within StreamTuner
<suspect> what is streamtuner? a internet radio deal?
<NETWizz> Yes
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, this goes back to when i was first looking at linux redhat a couple of years ago: you can run a live cd but when you go to install you have to say what hardware you're on...sooo...its entirely possible that the answer is maybe not
<NETWizz> It is an opensource aggregate stream tuner
<suspect> ok, cool
<NETWizz> Shoutcast, live 365, local, google stations, basic.ch, punkcast, Xiph
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: then I need to find what driver the liv CD uses, don't I?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What are the English names of the GNOME terminal menu items? Are they 'File', 'Edit', 'View', 'Terminal' 'Tab' and 'Help', or what are their exact English names?
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, yep and compare to yours if you have it
<suspect> no, you need to find out what driver you need
<NETWizz> I love its search, you can find any band or any radio station in the country almost on it
<adrian_2002ca> suspect, yea, but we know he needs a generic mass storage driver
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: well, the chance I don't have it is slim
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I have TONS of things on my linux install
<suspect> oh, well then
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, i know, but worth a check(i expect you have it...it would b weird not to)
<suspect> i dont know why so many people have a hard time getting linux set up. its not hard
<neville_> I mean
<neville_> I just got my
<neville_> Lucent Winmodem working in Linux
<neville_> :P
<neville_> How's that for hard? :P
<adrian_2002ca> suspect, its not installing and set up as much as finding EVERY cool thing about it
<Kousotu> suspect: my Linux is 100% fine, baring this ONE MINOR problem
<suspect> oh i see
<_dee__> i've installed openssh-server. and i've created an account on my ubuntu system. But when i try to loginto my system via Putty (Windows Computer) it says Access Denied. I Dont know why
<bullgard4> neville_: Please do not use your Enter key as a replacement for interpuction.
<bullgard4> interpunction
<adrian_2002ca> such as trying to your housemates itunes share that i found with nmap KLOL
<neville_> They were meant to be seperate lines - -
<suspect> ive been trying to put puppy linux on my psp
<bullgard4> neville_: Your behavior is selfish.
<adrian_2002ca> suspect, linux doesnt work with psp...its lacking a certain kind of memory apparently
<suspect> Agent Smith!
<neville_> Bullgard4, Take it as you will
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: only the slim has that issue though, I don't know how
<suspect> yes it does! ive seen it in action
<Kousotu> suspect & adrian_2002ca: only the slim has that issue though, I don't know how
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, me neither...thats one weird problem...
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: yes, I know, and it's pisisng me ff too
<suspect> i use my slim with my computer all the time. hasnt had a problem yet. i just want to get the bootloader figured out so that i can put puppy linux on it
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, my opinion is the psp hardware, but thats a shot in the dark
<tritium> neville_: please follow the channel guidelines regarding !enter
<Kousotu> suspect: what bootloader?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: yes, but I know that isn't the case, as it's been worked on, and opened on MCE
<suspect> i downloaded one off of the net
<noodles12> my startup shows things twice. like "loading modules" or "starting drivers" why is that?
<suspect> hold on ill check what its called
<Kousotu> noodles12: I have about 12 PCI errors, it happens
<Kousotu> noodles12: as long as it works, ignore it
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, lol thats the pissy part....how about timing...were all these diagnostics run at the same time? if they weren't then our assumptions may be wrong...
<foibles> hi there
<NewLinuxNut> Welcome
<foibles> a partition of mine won't seem to mount when i boot up
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: please explain?
<foibles> wait, hold on
<foibles> redundant statements
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: do you mean, did I put it on all of them at the same basic time?
<suspect> you can download a linux distro that is called uClinux that has the bootloader that works with the psp
<Kousotu> or with the same firmware/stick settig and etc. the same
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, whell i asked about what you did and you told me different things that worked and didnt work...but if these things were not done at the same time(same hour/day--without changing anything) then you may assume that it works a certain way when in fact things changed since the last try
<Kousotu> suspect: a PSP linux that actually works?
<suspect> but i wanted to use puppylinux instead
<suspect> yeah
<adrian_2002ca> suspect, did you get anything working....ull be my god if u did lol
<suspect> yes it works. ive seen it in action. doesnt do much, but it works
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: spread over 2 days, different settings (the live one is te settings now)
<suspect> yeah, i got linux on there, im just having a problem with the bootloader
<Kousotu> suspect: grub?
<suspect> you cant use grub
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, try doing some control tests without changing anything but one thing at a time...i dunno what else to say
<suspect> its called something else
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I hav, that's what don't make sense
<NETWizz> what is wrong with Gurb?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What are the English names of the GNOME terminal menu items? Are they 'File', 'Edit', 'View', 'Terminal' 'Tab' and 'Help', or what are their exact English names?
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: also, I tried opening different things, and nothing would
<adrian_2002ca> suspect, when you get a chance post on pspupdates.com for everyone to check it out
<Kousotu> bullgard4: file, edit, view, help (I think)
<adrian_2002ca> Kousotu, i am at a loss, truly
<suspect> yeah, ill probably do it on se7ensins
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: I'm just glad he's still got his fat PSP too
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<icesword> what is that
<adrian_2002ca> lol...thats good.
<bullgard4> Kousotu: Thank you for responding. But in this case I should appreciate an exact answer.
<suspect> well anyways, im outta here. ive got to play some phantasmagoria. the gf is gonna flip when she sees me using windows
<Daisuke_Ido> file, edit, view, terminal, tabs, help
<adrian_2002ca> later suspect
<Kousotu> suspect: lol
<bullgard4> Daisuke_Ido: Thank you very much.
<Kousotu> suspect: lata
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<Xcode> ubuntu
<Kousotu> icesword: who are you talking to?
<adrian_2002ca> later doods...2:41am here in toronto
<Kousotu> adrian_2002ca: 1:40 in Indiana :P
<icesword> Kousotu, {L}釻gh铖 評t ｒU{衹,what is this
<adrian_2002ca> ;-)
<Kousotu> icesword: it's a trigger command made by my Mirc, ignore it
<smacky> i created a new user account so that all my visual themes like compiz, themes and graphics are toned down, so watching vids is easier, but the problem is i dont hear audio from the videos but i hear audio logging in and out
<Kousotu> smacky: make sure it uses alsa, and not oss
<smacky> Kousotu, it is using alsa
<Kousotu> smacky: if that is not the case, make sure you have surround turned up
<smacky> Kousotu, when i hit test it comes up with a weird error saying a bunch of things and then says device may be in use by another process
<bluewraith> would the command sudo wpa_supplicant -w -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd ever end? seems like it just keeps going and going... but no errors that i can see.
<icesword> Kousotu, like you are on win?
<smacky> Kousotu, in totem and vlc i dont even have the option to turn up the volume...
<Kousotu> smacky: hm.. that seems very odd, are you sure you logged out of the other account?
<Kousotu> icesword: I am on windows at this moment, yes. I am doing ideo things
<Kousotu> video*
<smacky> Kousotu, yes i rebooted, and i know its not a codec issue i tried the ogg sample in home but still no sound, but when i log into this new account i get the login sound
<bassinboylp> for a file server, would you go reiser or ext3?
<Kousotu> smacky: what about the old account?
<smacky> Kousotu, works fine, i just dont like because of all the visual effects make it have a low frame rate for video
<icesword> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<bassinboylp> icesword: THANKS
<smacky> Kousotu, but i like the effects, so i would like 1 account for vids, 1 account for everything else... just no idea why sound isnt working properly in this account
<Kousotu> smacky: you use compiz?
<smacky> Kousotu, yes, and awn, and screenlets, and custom themes...
<smacky> Kousotu, pretty much all the fancy eye candy is dragging down my vids, but i like them a lot...
<ChevronX> Is there a DVD Decrypter software for linux?
<Kousotu> smacky: I don't know all of that stuff. but anyway.. why not change your appearance effects to "none" when watching vids? and then change it back to "custom" afterward?
<Kousotu> ChevronX: for?
<zcat[1]> if you have a good 3d card the compiz effects don't really affect video at all
<ChevronX> Ripping vob files off a DVD onto HDD
<zcat[1]> !dvd | ChevronX
<ChevronX> !dvd
<ubotu> ChevronX: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i am getting this error in rhythmbox --> playback error "resource busy or not available", so how do i disable sound card and enable it again, so that resources are free
<smacky> Kousotu, too much work, plus that doesnt disable compiz... so framerate still wont be as high, i think it easier to just switch user
<Kousotu> zcat[1]: I have a lousy 3D card, and it doesn't hit me that bad either
<[chr0n0s]> zcat[1], they do, i have a decent enough ati card, video playback still sucks
<ChevronX> Does K9 Copy rip DVDs to HDD?
<Kousotu> [chr0n0s]: not to start a riot, but ati scks
<[chr0n0s]> Kousotu, i agree
<zuzma> what the hell I love ati :V
<zcat[1]> I've used a fairly old nvidia card on a 1.1GHz computer and it still had no problem playing video while I rotated the cube around.
<Kousotu> sucks*
<zuzma> yeah their drivers are terrible..
<ChevronX> sif
<[chr0n0s]> zuzma, the new drivers are much better tho
<zcat[1]> fairly old = mx440 chipset
<ChevronX> ye Ubuntu Hardy detected and installed drivers for my 2900XT
<zuzma> I can't say they're better.. if I run my desktop with compositior it looks all screwed up
<zuzma> : (
<[chr0n0s]> zuzma, compiz working here, with a bit of configuration
<zuzma> you probably just have better luck then me
<bob301> join #linux
<neville_> This channel is too repressed
<neville_> Lamers
<[chr0n0s]> lol
 * Kousotu sets a ban for said user
<ChevronX> Guys is there Linux software that can make the drive region free?
<Kousotu> (I WISH!)
<Kousotu> ChevronX: they SHOULD be region free
<zcat[1]> ChevronX: dvdcss2 automatically works that way.. it decrypts CSS and just ignores all the region stuff
<ChevronX> Hmm
<Kousotu> tritium: you freaked me out for a second there lol
<tritium> Kousotu: sorry ;)
<Kousotu> tritium: it's cool, I saw .au and saw ti wasn't me :P
<hardware> HELLO
<tritium> Kousotu: no way, buddy.  =)
<scone> how do i check to see if a package is already installed?
 * Kousotu doesn't do hardware, only software
<Kousotu> scone: try installing it?
<Kousotu> tritium: well, at least I know it's safe in here lol
<scone> going to reinstall sound drivers, but it warns gdm and ubuntu-desktop are sometimes removed
<zcat[1]> there's some dpkg command that lists all the installed packages...
<Kousotu> tritium: wanna hear somehting kinda funny, unrelated to freenode or ubuntu, or even linux for that matter?
<tritium> zcat[1]: dpkg -l, although he could also use apt-cache policy <package name>
<zcat[1]> !ot | Kousotu
<ubotu> Kousotu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zcat[1]> ;)
<tritium> Kousotu: okay, in a /query, and then I'm off to bed
<hardware> HOW TO CONFIGURATION UBUNTU WITH OUTLOOK EXPRESS MAIL.
<Kousotu> tritium: ok, will do :)
<Sascha|Vista> NO NEED TO SHOUT!
<Sascha|Vista> wanna see pi? :D
<kenboo> is ther LiveCD?
<Sascha|Vista> ok, I'm gonna get banned for the lulz
<hardware> NO
<Sascha|Vista> bye all
<Sascha|Vista> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
<|2-bits|> hardware: what's your problem
<Sascha|Vista>   8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
<Sascha|Vista>   4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
<Sascha|Vista>   7245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094
<Sascha|Vista>   3305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912
<FloodBot1> Sascha|Vista: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sascha|Vista>   9833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132
<kenboo> so...does Ubuntu offer LiveCD?
<zcat[1]> what's mode +z ?
<Kousotu> zb?
<zcat[1]> kenboo: the normal installer disk is a livecd
<JohannR> probably
<hardware> SORRY I ALL READY INSTALL UBUNDTU
<lost2008> anyone understand why I keep getting kicked off webpages if I click any button
<zcat[1]> !caps | hardware
<ubotu> hardware: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kenboo> oh really? I've installed Ubuntu onto 3 machines but I didn't notice it's a livecd *;augh*
<oddalot> rofl hardware
<[chr0n0s]> how do i free resources of my soundcard?
<Kousotu> hardware, take off caps lock, that's that little key above shift, thanks
<KenSentMe> Hi, what is a good html wysiwyg editor? Kompozer/Nvu/?
<lost2008> k well, i am not a computer techie...what do I need to do, go buy something?
<kenboo> KenSentMe:  Firefox?
<hardware> BYE BYER
<Aprilis> Hello, can someone please recommend me the best and most stable (as in, doesn't crash like, ever) and easiest to use and figure out (so not Cinerella) movie editor?
<[chr0n0s]> lost2008, you need to explain a bit more
<KenSentMe> kenboo, that's no html editor
<zcat[1]> Aprilis: I use kino, but it's not 100% crashproof ..
<SkinnYPuppY> I'm trying to access a ext3 partition ,sda3 the home partition for my gutsy, from 6.06lts . Disks Manager says in accessible. It shouldn't matter this ext3 was created in gutsy should it?
<lost2008> ok so this is what happens, I go onto Myspace.com and type in my login information and as soon as I click "Login" it kicks me out and the whole window closes
<[chr0n0s]> lost2008, you mean the browser crashes?
<Aprilis> zcat[1]:   How often does it crash and would it pick up where I left off before crashing or would I have to start over?
<lost2008> yes
<zcat[1]> lost2008: that's a problem? myspace sucks anyhow..
<[chr0n0s]> lol
<Kousotu> zcat[1]: lmao, nice one
<lost2008> well unfortunately its how i communicate with my family and friends
<Kousotu> damnit....
<Aprilis> How is KDenlive?
<[chr0n0s]> lost2008, which browser are you using ?
<Kousotu> brb, I reenabled my touchpad on accident :(
<lost2008> microsoft explorer
<artenius> yikes
<zcat[1]> Aprilis: no, just save fairly often so you don't lose too much. Not sure, it might be a lot better now. Been a while since I last did and editing
<artenius> use firefox
<artenius> works fine on myspace for me
<[chr0n0s]> lost2008, true, use firefox
<lost2008> k lemme try on firefox, one sec
<Kousotu> oh goodie... nvm
<SkinnYPuppY> Do 6.06 and 7.10 treat ext3 partitions differently? I'm trying to access 7.10's home folder from 6.06
<Kousotu> I have to find the regestry key for it :(
<Aprilis> Yeah, Windows Movie Maker crashed all the time from what I remember.  I just want a program that won't crash and is simple to use (but not crappy).
<zcat[1]> fwiw myspace never crashed firefox here either, although I usually try to avoid it..
<[chr0n0s]> how do i free resources of my soundcard?, something like disabling and enabling it again, like in windows
<lost2008> firefox just crashed
<[chr0n0s]> lost2008, you are using windows?
<lost2008> no i just used firefox
<[chr0n0s]> you are using firefox on windows?
<kenboo> KenSentMe:  FireFox has content edit mode (so does IE but IE is not for Linux)
<lost2008> ummm.......how do i know
<lost2008> seriously guys ya gotta give me kindergarden talk here
<zcat[1]> I edit all my html in a text editor.. usually nano
<[chr0n0s]> lost2008, bye
<SkinnYPuppY> Any ext3 gurus awake?
<artenius> lost2008: are you on vista/xp or what?
<lost2008> xp i think
<Kousotu> lost2008: do you see a windows logo, or an ubuntu one?
<kenboo> KenSentMe:  this is a demo using the FF content edit function http://www.mozilla.org/editor/midasdemo/
<filled-void> Could anyone tell me why aptoncd does nto backup all my packages that I have downloaded :(. I cant seem to backup any of the kde packages using it
<lost2008> i see an earth
<lost2008> when i hit the earth
<lost2008> firefox comes up
<Kousotu> SkinnYPuppY: you need a guru for a file system? I thoughtthat was self-explanitory
<zcat[1]> btw; if you ever copy all of wikipedia to your laptop, then break it into a billion little tar files, and it's been 29 reboots since last fsck .. be warned the next reboot is going to take almost forever :)
<[chr0n0s]> SkinnYPuppY, are you sure it was ext3 before, might be ext2, just check if you haven't
<ChevronX> lol
<[chr0n0s]> you cannot copy whole wikipedia!
<zcat[1]> I was about to do a presentation too.. took ten minutes to boot. real good look!
<[chr0n0s]> it's TB's
<zcat[1]> The article database (text only) is about 2.8G
<JohannR> tb's of text? no way
<SkinnYPuppY> Disk manager reports it as ext 3 I don't think Ive done anything in 2 in a long time
<zcat[1]> with all the images I suspect ot would be 50G or so..
<[chr0n0s]> JohannR, it's text, images, mp3's and what not
<zcat[1]> but the offline wiki script breaks the big archive into a ton of files and they make your next fsck take foreever, for some reason..
<JohannR> yeah, I was thinking of text only like zcat said.. couldn't be more than a few Gib
<SkinnYPuppY> Strange ... Disk manager can't do anything but sudo mount /dev/sda3 /home/user/sda3  worked fine
<barata> anybody uses HP tx1000us laptop?
<ChevronX> barata, Thats a tablet isnt it?
<bluewraith> [chr0n0s], http://download.wikimedia.org/enwiki/latest/  not quite TBs.... and they disabled full-image dumping awhile back
<barata> yes ChevronX
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<barata> it's a good machine and inexpensive
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<zcat[1]> ubotu was away a few days.. good to se him back!
<ChevronX> bluewraith, Whats that?
<bullgard4> [GUI] What is the generic name of a small box with a short associated explaining text that you can fill in by clicking on it and thus setting a software switch?
<Kousotu> ubotu
<Kousotu> ubotu thanks?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<bluewraith> ChevronX, someone was talking about downloading wiki i guess... i just happened to cross by it and figured i needed a break from my cli and did some searching. :)
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: radio button ?
<fr500> bullgard4: tooltip?
<fr500> textbox
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: checkbox ?  radio buttons are the round, multi-choice ones
<ChevronX> bluewraith, That is not wikipedia database.. What is it
<barata> ok guys .... I have a better-put question: now ... what livecd is known to be tablet-friendly?
<bullgard4> zcat[1]: No, a radio button is one choice out of n.
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: checkbox, I think
<bullgard4> zcat[1]: I believe, 'checkbox' is correct. I will investigate.
<bluewraith> ChevronX, ?  its the listing of the latest xml dumps from wikipedia
<ChevronX> bluewraith, arh :-)
<zcat[1]> yes, you can download all the wkikpedia text.. you can probably get wikimedia too
<bullgard4> fr500: A 'tooltip' is only an explaining text without a switching function.
<darkscript> does anybody know how to remove ngircd , a simple irc client... apt-get remove ngircd returns an error, was wondering if there was a manual way to force it out cleanly...
<darkscript> kind of like a suppository for a computer that is constipated i guess
<zcat[1]> The wikipedia articles are about 2.8G .. google 'offline wikipedia' and you'll find some scripts that build an offline searchable wikipedia for you
<bluewraith> ChevronX, just something to get my mind off of my current lappy project
<ChevronX> darkscript,  sudo apt-get --purge remove ngircd ?
<ChevronX> bluewraith, Hey np was just interested
<bluewraith> ChevronX, :) no trouble.
<zcat[1]> very cool to build linux boxes out of old donated computers and include the whole of the wikipedia database on them, and give them to kids that wouldn't even have the internet
<darkscript> ChevronX, Errors were encountered while processing:
<darkscript> ngircdE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<darkscript> any ideas on how to fix this ghost like package..i've seen bugreports that apt cannot remove it for some reason
<ChevronX> darkscript, Hmm not sure. It seems alot of other people have had same problem but no fix. Hang on
<darkscript> and the ircd completely sux
<darkscript> thanks for the help ChevronX
<[[thufir]]> the live cd hangs with:  squasfs:  version 3.2 UBUNTU (2007/07/26) Phillip Lougher      and fails to install :(
<ChevronX> darkscript, I have only found the bug reports that you have found. I don't know how to fix it im afraid
<darkscript> i ran into the same thing
<darkscript> so no hard core going into and deleting the crap installed
<darkscript> *_*
 * darkscript misses rpm -e allready
<Kousotu> rpm -e ?
<darkscript> does the software provide its own method of deleting?
<Kousotu> I would thik it would be apt-get remove
<Kousotu> never tried though
<ChevronX> darkscript, Sorry I couldn't be of more help I am new at this myself
<darkscript> thats cool
<msingh> is there a way to schedule things to happen when the machine wakes up from suspend/hibernate?
<darkscript> no its apt-get remove Kousotu but i'm about a 4 year vet fedora fan
<darkscript> apparently somethign is wrong with ngircd
<darkscript> and it is satan in a .deb
<Kousotu> darkscript try apt-get --help
<darkscript> no...its a reported bug in the bugzilla zone..apt *cannot* fix this
<darkscript> i think the only way is removing the files by hand
<[[thufir]]> what do you do  if the live cd fails to install?
<darkscript> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg656457.html
<Kousotu> [[thufir]]: try the alternate CD?
<[[thufir]]> what does the alternate cd do, pls?
<Harde> Hello, I need some help with display driver on Ubuntu Gutsy
<pakmei> darkscript: put exit 0 in the init script
<Parsec300> Harde what card do you have?
<Harde> It says : ATI Technologies Inc, RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<Harde> This is an old machine
<Parsec300> What do you need, Harde?
<darkscript> init script?
<darkscript> what init script?
<Harde> I can only operate at low resolution level
<Parsec300> Do you have the proprietary ATi driver installed?
<darkscript> pakmei what are the init scripts..where are they. I can figure out the rest from there. thanks for the help too
<Harde> And when I choose ATI-driver from Display-menu, it goes black
<[[thufir]]> Kousotu: what wouuld make the uubuntu live cd fail wheere the fedora cdd works?
<Harde> I guess I need some info about propietary ATI-drivers..
<pakmei> darkscript: there's a script  in /etc/init.d/ that controls this ircd daemon. The deb package tries to run it as part of its 'pre-remove' routine, and the script returns an error (for whatever reason), apt thinks an error occurred and quits
<Parsec300> Try pressing CTRL-ALT F2
<darkscript> what is init.d?
<Kousotu> [[thufir]]: no clue
<darkscript> i've seen it and know its important for proper linux configuration
<pakmei> scripts launched by the init process to start/stop services
<darkscript> i think knowing what it does and how to use that knowledge will greatly help
<Aprilis> KDEnlive or Kino?  Which should I use?  Which one crashes less?
<darkscript> in fedora we use service network restart or service ircd start or service httpd restart syntax
<pakmei> darkscript: same thing
<Parsec300> Harde, still there? Oops, he probably was working on that computer and doesn't know how to get back into X
<pakmei> darkscript: the service utility runs those scripts
<genius> My top-panel icons dissapeared and Evolution lost my email. What happened and how to back up?
<darkscript> oh ok
<darkscript> i see nothing in the initscripts for ngircd
<pakmei> darkscript: so when you do 'service network start' there's probably a script called  /etc/init.d/network
<darkscript> awesome
<darkscript>  that helps alot
<darkscript> disambiguation ftw
<darkscript> oh
<darkscript> i'm an idiot
<darkscript> i'm looking at the init scripts for my fedora box (laptop) that serves as my main computer
<darkscript> might help if i ssh my server box
<darkscript> O_O
<pakmei> oops
<aarne> aargh
<darkscript> there is an exit 0 at the end of the /etc/init.d/ngircd
<darkscript> allready
<pakmei> darkscript: well, put it at the start. so it always exits with 0
<pakmei> you're removing it anyway so who cares
<aarne> I pressed ctrl alt F2 and then I knew not what to do, had to reboot
<darkscript> thanks for the help...you are ninja of the linux
<darkscript> the
<darkscript> hm...it autocorrects t e h
<macogw> darkscript: pidgin?
<pakmei> spel chekar ftw
<blackbox> hi
<macogw> darkscript: pidgin has auto-correct as a plugin
<darkscript> heck yeah
<darkscript> no xchat
<darkscript> mac
<macogw> oh ok
<mzuverink> in synaptic, it says that ivtv drivers are merged upstream and is available in 2.6.22 and higher, does that mean I do not have to recompile then for ivtv framebuffer support
<darkscript> it wasn't so much of a question more of a ..hmm didnt know it did that...i talk alot i guess
<darkscript> anyways pakmei..thank you for your help it worked great now.. and i am going to study init scripts now
<darkscript> i suppose they are just bash scripts but i have learned something new and cool
<Harde> Hello
<darkscript> is there a ubuntu equiv to chkconfig (which auto starts services) and what do i need to do to edit firewalls, i used to use lokkit
<Harde> About that display driver problem...
<macogw> darkscript: ubuntu's moving away from SysV init scripts
<darkscript> why?
<macogw> darkscript: they are to be replaced with a system called Upstart which is event-based so that hot-plugging works better
<darkscript> nice
<macogw> darkscript: right now, there are still initscripts around so that programs that dont know about upstart yet are ok, but it will all migrate eventually. fedora is adopting upstart as well.
<darkscript> even better
<darkscript> i was thinking about putting my server box on fedora but i want to learn to do things in ubuntu too
<darkscript> might as well
<damo22> should i bother upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<macogw> damo22: gutsy's pretty nice..but you could also wait a month and do a fresh install of hardy
<damo22> lol another one
<macogw> damo22: hardy's *very* nice
<damo22> how so
<macogw> damo22: dual boot part of installer is made much easier, nice new nautilus with more features, new tomboy is great...
<MacKulkin> anybody knows how to make a streaming server on linux using ipcam ?
<damo22> im happy with xubuntu
<macogw> damo22: oh ok...dunno about xubuntu, but my cab's about to arrive, so gotta shut down
<macogw> bye
<damo22> bye
<Viper111> guys i have 6.06LTS and am trying to install webmin i used the command wget but when am trying to dpkg it, it is giving me the following needed libauthen-pam-perl libmd5-perl  but when i am trying to apt-get them its giving me no installation  candidate
<Arelis> Hi everyone. I've tried Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon and i've sometimes experienced random crashes (kernel crashes, i think it's being caused by the video card drivers), and sluggishness (especially on Debian (yes, i'm on Debian right now)). Will Feisty be any better?
<Ziroday> Arelis: Nearly impossible to say
<Viper111> anybody can help
<Kousotu> Arelis: Gutsy is the newest stable
<Parsec300> Harde, did you get stuck in a terminal screen? I assumed you were chatting on another computer than the one with the problem.
<ArmedKing> Hardy in Beta allready
<Ziroday> Viper111: try sudo apt-get install perl libnet-ssleay-perl openssl libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl libmd5-perl  and then dpkg -i webmin
<Ziroday> ArmedKing: Hardy is NOT in beta
<Parsec300> Harde, so as soon as you install the restricted drivers, you screen goes to black?
<ArmedKing> Ziroday, Ah oke i forgot question mark ;-) Been searching for the roadmap but cant find it
<Harde> Parsec300: Yeah, with restricted drivers (ATI), this system goes black
<Ziroday> ArmedKing: hardy is in alpha six , it should hopefully be in beta soon
<Harde> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59660/
<Viper111> Ziroday E: Package libauthen-pam-perl has no installation candidate
<Harde> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59661/
<ArmedKing> Ziroday, Cant wait ;-) Tnx for the info man
<Respatix> can anyone give the line i type into terminal to download and install azureus?
<Harde> Parsec, those are my xorg-infos
<Ziroday> Viper111: ah woops didnt see that sorry
<damo22> Respatix: sudo apt-get install azureus
<Ziroday> Viper111: did you enable the universe and the the multiverse repos?
<Viper111> Ziroday  how can i do so
<Viper111> from the sources?/
<Respatix> damo22: thanks that wasnt too hard.  im still learning terminal commands
<Ziroday> Viper111: erm, gimme a min
 * Lunks gives Ziroday
<damo22> Respatix: no problem
<Ziroday> Lunks: ?
<Ziroday> Viper111: for multiverse - deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse and deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates multiverse
<Trubadurix> hi
<Ziroday> Trubadurix: hi
<Viper111> Ziroday ur the one man
<Ziroday> Viper111: no problem
 * Lunks gives Lunks
<Lunks> Ziroday: just script stuff, you said 'gimme', I gave you =p
 * Lunks gives Lunks
<Lunks> Ziroday: just script stuff, you said 'gimme', I gave you =p
<cerneula> hello everyone. my computer freezes when I try to play a .mov file with Totem. The mouse goes on working but nothing else responds. I cannot restart X and I can only recover my system through SysRq key REISUB.  I have Ubuntu 7.10 and four Gstreamer plugins installed (1)extra plugins (2) plugins for mms, wavpack, quictime, musepack (3) ffmepg video plugin and (4) plugins for aac, xvid, mepg2, faad. ANy ideas? THank you!
<Kousotu> cerneula: insall the bad set of gstreamer maybe?
<Ziroday> Lunks: ")
<Parsec300> Harde, did you change anything to you system? Or does this happen even on a fresh install?
<cerneula> how?
<Arelis> How can i make Ubuntu work good on my hardware? Out of the box it doesn't really work well - random crashes everywhere, sluggishness...
<Harde> I allowed restricted drivers after install...
<Harde> So my fault, I didn't knew
<Ziroday> cerneula: try install non-free-codecs
<Viper111> Ziroday one more thing how can i add modules for my webmin as squid,....
<cerneula> Which ones?? Thank you
<osfameron> Arelis: if it's old hardware you could try xubuntu instead, uses fewer resources
<Ziroday> Viper111: sorry never added modules for webmin :)
<Viper111> ok thanks
<Ziroday> cerneula: sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<Arelis> osfameron: it's a system with an AMD Sempron 2800+ processor, and an ATI Radeon 9600 video card.
<osfameron> Arelis: you might want to look at system logs to see if it gives clues to crashes: run dmesg, or look in /var/log/ etc.
<cerneula> ok I'll try that, many thanks guys
<osfameron> Arelis: I'm not good on hardware... is that good or bad? ;-)
<Arelis> osfameron: not available right now. I haven't got ubuntu installed yet. I tried debian, so i'm in debian now, and it has issues too
<Viper111> any body added modules for webmin
<Arelis> osfameron: It's slightly "old". A few years, maybe.
 * Lunks is away: dormindo
<Arelis> osfameron: before 64-bit, and the video card can handle old games, but not new games like Crysis
<osfameron> Arelis: a couple of years should be fine I'd have thought.  I don't really game, so no idea about tweaking ubuntu for efficient graphics card use, sorry.
<Parsec300> Harde, this should not happen at all.
<Parsec300> Harde, probably wise to install Envy (google for it) and let it determine which drivers need be installed.
<prince_jammys> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Parsec300> Harde, if that doesn't work, I have no more options at this time. I have the same card on another system and it worked out-of-the box correctly with restricted drivers.
<cerneula> ZIroday:  my system can't find that package. Where can I get it?
<Harde> Darn... So, what does your display-option-screen say about your driver?
<nuvan> quick question, as i'm having trouble finding useful information on the forums or the internet in general.  trying to get my BenQ FP222W to work @ 1680x1050 on my laptop's VGA out, but all I see is the Plug'n'Play monitor which doesn't seem to support that resolution
<Parsec300> Harde, I'm currently on that system, it was canibalized anyway. But it did work like a charm once.
<Arelis> osfameron: Well i know that when using the normal Ubuntu it uses like 600 RAM, and i have 768MB RAM
<nuvan> I tried going into the list of monitors, but the FP222W isn't listed, and I was unable to find a a driver download for the "add" button
<Parsec300> So Harde, try installing Envy and try again.
<Parsec300> I'm away now
<Harde> Envy? From synaptics?
<un_dave> could someone explain to me how i get gdm to start fluxbox ? at the moment it just seems to drop me straight into x. which isnt very helpful. i cant even get back to the command line
<genius> nuvan: do you use nvidia?
<geirha> un_dave: if you've installed the fluxbox package, then there should be an option under the session menu on the login-screen
<un_dave> ok, will check. once i'm in the session, how can i get back to gdm ?
<geirha> un_dave: you log out
<nuvan> genius: onboard ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<un_dave> geirha: how ? i have no terminal, no menus
<nuvan> un_dave: also, if you get stuck, try CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, as if memory serves, that will kill the X server
<Freezeil> I need help :( I can't seem to get my first Ubuntu boot up using EasyBCD (I also have Vista installed)
<un_dave> nuvan: it does, but for somereason doesnt get me back to the terminal
<geirha> un_dave: what do you mean? if you haven't used fluxbox before, you right click the background to get a menu
<nuvan> un_dave: try CTRL+ALT+F1
<nuvan> un_dave: to get back to X, CTRL+ALT+F7
<un_dave> geirha: i dont get that at the moment, so i assume i'm not in fluxbox
<deka> .com
<genius> nuvan: i know how to use NVIDIA
<Freezeil> I keep getting the following error: "Cannot load from hard disk."
<un_dave> both of those will just take me to a dead monitor
<nuvan> genius: ya, my desktop sysem's nvidia.  problem is, my desktop just shut down, and won't turn back on.
<Freezeil> Then when I press a few keys it will boot up to Vista
<un_dave> maybe my monitor doesnt like the res it goes too. not sure.
<wxPython> hello
<nuvan> genius: so for now i'm stuck on the lappy, but it's got problems with built-in screen, so i'm hooked up to my monitor with the VGA out.  1280x768 atm, so not a horrible resolution, but 1680x1050 would be nicer.  maybe the onboard graphics just doesn't like that large a resolution...
<geirha> un_dave: that's possible. Do you get the splash screen during boot? with the brown bar going from 0-100?
<un_dave> geirha: i do. anyway, i got back to gdm. and told it to use fluxbox
<un_dave> geirha: i get a blue background, and cant right click ?
<geirha> un_dave: blue background sounds like fluxbox. is there a small panel at the bottom?
<geirha> un_dave: and does any mouse button do anything?
<Parsec300> Harde, no, Envy, google it.
<CVD-PR> ubuntu are using more and more gb with thw updates that keep coming!
<Harde> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59662/
<Harde> Tossa tulos
<un_dave> geirha: yep, i have a small panel. not many options though
<geirha> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<un_dave> geirha: and no applications to start. do i need to manually install them ? and how do i start them ?
<nuvan> un_dave: normally to start apps in fluxbox, you hold down the right mouse button, and it pops up a menu at the mouse pointer
<geirha> un_dave: it should be a menu when you right click the background, where you've got all the applications, but if right-clicking doesn't work, then I don't know how to get that menu up
<sbingner> sorry for being stupid, but where do I find the source for linux-image-VER-xen?
<SliMM> hello
<Freezeil> Can anyone help me at all? Tring to dual-boot with Ubuntu and Vista and I keep getting a "Cannot load from hard disk." error...? :(
<un_dave> i dont get any right click menu, except on the panel
<geirha> sbingner: apt-get source linux-image-VER-xen
<sbingner> thanks
<SliMM> how can i set my brightness and gamma and so on in ubuntu?
<Ulfalizer> Freezeil: did you install vista first, and then ubuntu? when does the error come up?
<UncleChevitz> !windows | unclechevitz
<Freezeil> Vista first, Ubuntu yesterday... The error shows up after I installed EasyBCD yesterday in order to actually see the dual boot, and once I select the Ubuntu boot it gives me the error
<Freezeil> I'm kinda hopeless now... re-installed Ubuntu 3 times already and nothing works :(
<sbingner> Freezeil, just install grub to your MBR and it'll be simpler for you
<Freezeil> Googled it and everyone is saying something else
<nuvan> hehe... ubuntu's just finishing it's updates, and it now has everything installed, even the kitchensync.
<Ulfalizer> Freezeil: never heard of EasyBCD. there's another boot loader called grub that you could try.
<UncleChevitz> I second using grub
<woden> How do I install libc headers?
<sbingner> nuvan, lol... that's a package?
<nuvan> sbingner: yep
<Freezeil> I used the default (non-Advanced) settings on the first installation, and it still gave me that error, IIRC
<nuvan> sbingner: don't know why it installed, as I don't have any devices requiring sync, but still amusing
<sbingner> lol
<Freezeil> How do I use GRUB?
<woden> woden:  What's the package to install to get libc header files?
<Freezeil> I mean, without EasyBCD the dual-boot doesn't even register and it loads straight into vista instead
<sbingner> Freezeil, that is installed by default at the end of the ubuntu install - you just need to tell it to install to the MBR (/dev/hda or /dev/sda)
<Ulfalizer> Freezeil: when you installed ubuntu, didn't it detect the windows installation and asked if you wanted to dual-boot?
<Ulfalizer> i don't know if ubuntu does that, but i remember someone saying something about it..
<Freezeil> Ulfalizer nopes
<sbingner> Freezeil, you chose to install to the partition you installed ubuntu to I expect... that's wrong
<Ulfalizer> Freezeil: okay :/
<Ulfalizer> that's be a good feature
<geirha> un_dave: you're not out of space on the home partition or anything?
<nuvan> Freezeil: you'll need to install grub and replace the BCD store with it.  once you have it installed, then you have to tell grub where to find vista, rather than telling vista where to find ubuntu.  none of microsoft's bootloaders can boot you to anything but windows.
<un_dave> geirha: nah, it's a fresh install of ubuntu server
<Freezeil> sbingner: so where should I install it?
<Ulfalizer> Freezeil: the boot loader is the program that lets you choose which OS you want to boot
<un_dave> geirha: all i've done is aptget install fluxbox fluxconf though... is there some config i need to do ?
<sbingner> Freezeil, accept the default
<Freezeil> nuvan: means I have to load the livecd and manually install GRUB?
<sbingner> it will be /dev/hda or /dev/sda -- it may call it (hd0) also
<geirha> un_dave: the default config should allow you to right click and get a menu, so I'm leaning towards that maybe there's something wrong with the mouse
<sbingner> Freezeil, that would work but it'll be hard for you... if you don't know what you're doing I reccomend a fresh install so it can detect things and give you sane defaults... when you get to the bootloader step you could ask q's here ;)
<geirha> un_dave: do you have any other mouse to test with, or any other computer to test the mouse on? just to rule it out in any case
<un_dave> right click works on the panel
<Freezeil> sbingner: I already tried that (in my case it was /dev/sdb)
<sbingner> it would NOT be sdb...
<nuvan> Freezeil: grub _should_ install automatically when you install ubuntu.  however, if you tell it to install at the beginning of the ubuntu partition, rather than in the MBR of the drive, your computer will not automatically use it.  you can try using a tool like fdisk to flag your ubuntu partition as the boot partition, that might work, or, if you're using multiple physical hard drives, change the boot order in the BIOS so that the syste
<nuvan> m boots of the linux drive before the vista drive
<un_dave> geirha: i do have another mouse though.
<nuvan> m boots off the linux drive before the vista drive
<sbingner> it needs to be the drive that your BIOS boots off of, in your case it is probably /dev/sda
<geirha> un_dave: if it is an usb-mouse, connect it and see if there's any change
<un_dave> k
<Ulfalizer> Freezeil: if you know what partitions your windows and ubuntu installations are on, installing grub shouldn't be that complicated (there are nice guides online. you need to dig around in some configuration files, but they're not that messy, iirc).
<Freezeil> sbingner: I have an old IDE, and the one BIOS starts with is my SATA. It is still /dev/sdb
<Ulfalizer> you could do that from the installation cd, for example
<sbingner> Freezeil, thats your problem... it'ws confusing grub
<sbingner> Freezeil, can you make it have your boot drive as sda?
<Freezeil> sbingner: I can try
<Freezeil> Ulfalizer: okay.
<Freezeil> and have GRUB install to the MBR?
<Freezeil> In case I re-install, that is?
<sbingner> Freezeil, my system is actually that way also... it's possible to make it work but you have to manually fix the grub config... the scripts don't have any way to know that sdb is really the first drive the bios sees
<Ulfalizer> yes, there's an utility you run to do that once you've written the config file
<sbingner> it generally assumes sda = hd0 and sdb = hd1 -- if that's not the case you need to change your /boot/grub/device.map to reflect the right order... then fix menu.lst
<un_dave> geirha: doesnt seem to make any difference
<Freezeil> sbingner: so I need to menually change device.map?
<sbingner> you could make it boot properly via a livecd or rescuecd... just need to get the right settings then run grub-install (hd0)
<sbingner> Freezeil,  if it doesn't get the order of your devices correctly, yes
<geirha> un_dave: are both mice usb?
<un_dave> one ps2, one usb
<Viper111> i have 2 NIC , how can i have a virtual NIC so that i can give a range of ip's so my lan can have proxy on this virtual nic
<Ulfalizer> doesn't the installation cd mount every fs it finds on the disk by default? in that case it should be easy to see where windows and ubuntu is installed by running "mount" from the command line and checking out what's in the mount points.
<sbingner> I have a stupid old IDE card with no BIOS on it... so it's invisible during boot... and linux thinks it's the first drive
<sbingner> so I had that problem
<Ulfalizer> oh, never mind
<woden> How do I completely remove the proprietary nvidia driver that Ubuntu setup on my system?
<Ulfalizer> grub uses some nasty bios mappings, forgot that
<un_dave> geirha: ok, reading forums now
<Ulfalizer> gotta lova legacy technologies
<Freezeil> sbingner, alright, i'll give it a go
<Freezeil> and I should install GRUB on my ext3 drive, right? not my swap?
<sbingner> Freezeil, you should install it to whatever drive your BIOS boots to
<sbingner> and it does not get installed to a partition, but rather a drive... it's before the partitions
<sbingner> so it's not ext3 or swap
<Freezeil> Oh I see
<Freezeil> okay
<Freezeil> See you soon, hopefully on linux :)
<sbingner> the second stage is located in /boot -- that needs to be visible VIA BIOS calls... if one drive is invisible to your BIOS, you may need to make a /boot on the visible drive
<sofbored> when I type apt-get install php5-sqlite3 I get package not found. Running php5-dev and dapper. Any Idea?
<Ulfalizer> Freezeil: when the computer boots up, the bios loads some code that resides on the boot disk in the mbr. one step in the installation of grub replaces this code with code that loads grub.
<Freezeil> okay..
<un_dave> geirha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371144 i think this will help
<Ulfalizer> right now you probably have the windows boot loader there, or whatever that other boot loader you used that didn't work was called
<Freezeil> Righto, lets get to work on it then
<Freezeil> I'll uninstall easybcd first though
<un_dave> geirha: sudo update-menus
<un_dave> geirha: taht fixed it !
<Freezeil> See you soon
<Fujoor> hey anybody here who has played around with bitlbee?
<Ulfalizer> shouldn't make that much of a difference, but if you want to save the space, then sure :)
<sbingner> Freezeil, grub would probably happily clobber it.. but it may have some strange things on your windows partition so thats not a bad idea ;)
<geirha> un_dave: ah, though that should've been done when fluxbox got installed imo, but happy you got it working then :)
<Ulfalizer> there ought to be a demo competition for demos that reside entirely in the mbr :)
<un_dave> geirha: any idea why ctrl alt f1 isnt getting me a terminal session ?
<sbingner> Ulfalizer, what kind of demo? lol... you only get like 418 bytes or so
<Ulfalizer> sbingner: i've seen some pretty cool 128 byte demos :)
<Ulfalizer> you probably need to do a lot of initialization though if you're gonna run from the mbr
<geirha> un_dave: it should have the same video mode as the splash screen, which you're able to see during boot, so I don't understand why you don't see the terminal
<zozzy> hi there
<zozzy> what i found programs in ubuntu by default its very short, (for example i cant find skype etc...), can anyone send me a source list with full of sources?
<geirha> !skype | zozzy
<ubotu> zozzy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jonot> #join drum
<geirha> zozzy: and go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable all repositories. You'll have access to a lot more applications then
<zozzy> thank you very much! its not just skype, im looking for internet TV, bluetooth remote from mobile phone and other extras as well....
<saladdin19> testin
<zozzy> geirha: i did, enable all rep. much more programs, but is this all?
<egdaizish> I call it a "SARDINE ON WHEAT"!
<testingtester> hello? can anyone help me?
<wookienz> hi, i have a standalone NAS with what appears to be smb shares wehn navigating the network. if i want to mount a share to "/media/ftp" then should "sudo mount //nas/ftp /media/ftp" work - as im getting errors.
<geirha> zozzy: all that's supported by ubuntu, yes. If you want to install something not in the repositories, you'll need to search for it on the net and grab a deb or the source code
<testingtester> how do I find the right sound card driver for my sound card?
<magnetron> testingtester: what sound card do you have?
<bashca> hi there all
<zozzy> ok i get it, thanx.... anyway i found the problem, im from hungary and the source patch was only from my country, what i did i selected the global one.... much more progs available
<testingtester> udio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<zozzy> and thank you geirha
<magnetron> testingtester: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gdaizishe> I am a traffic light, and Alan Ginsberg kidnapped my laundry in 1927!
<zozzy> any third party server for progs collection??
<alzamabar_> Hi, I'd like to change the default umask and then my own umask. Is is true that the default umask can be changed in /etc/profile and that my own in ~/.profile?
<testingtester> magnetron: Im still running a livecd, should i install ubuntu first to be able to solve my sound problem? or can i do it without installing?
<geirha> zozzy: what do you mean?
<demonfoxkiller> hey guys, i am looking for a channle where i can ask some stuff about programing, anyone know a good one to go to?
<magnetron> testingtester: it will only work if you install. the intel HDA case is troublesome, for most soud cards it "just works"
<geirha> !medibuntu | zozzy
<ubotu> zozzy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gyaresu_> demonfoxkiller: what sort of 'stuff'?
<magnetron> demonfoxkiller: try to find a channel related to the language you'll program in
<testingtester> magnerton: but will it work 100% if I did install?
<demonfoxkiller> gyaresu: i have been a pure windows programer, now i want to change over to working purly in ubuntu, and being able to program, so i am lookign for someone to tell me even where to start
<shegdaizi> My pants just went on a wild rampage through a Long Island Bowling Alley!!
<gyaresu_> demonfoxkiller: take this into #ubuntu-offtopic I'll meet you there.
<alzamabar_> What's the format for umask? 022 or 0022?
<zozzy> ubotu and geirha: exactly this what im looking for, thank you THANK YOU :)
<testingteste1> Does Compiz-Fusion come with Fiesty ???????????????????/
<geirha> alzamabar_: both are correct. Usually the first is sufficient
<Viper111> i have 2 NIC , how can i have a virtual NIC so that i can give a range of ip's so my lan can have proxy on this virtual nic
<crdlb> testingteste1: please ease up on the punctuation a bit
<crdlb> feisty comes with a very old version of compiz
<crdlb> if you want compiz fusion, you must use gutsy
<alzamabar_> Thanks geirha
<testingteste1> cant i update compiz fusion without updating to gusty?
<crdlb> no
<testingteste1> too bad.. thx anyway
<testingteste1> I was able to get online through Ubuntu 7.04 and Kubuntu 7.04 but I was not able to do so thorugh 7.10... should I file for a bug report?
<wookienz> looking for a widget to show real time netwokr util and cpu util %?
<aizishegd> Someone in DAYTON, Ohio is selling USED CARPETS to a SERBO-CROATIAN!!
<sbingner> you can sell people there huh
<sbingner> oh wait it says to, not and
<ghostlines> anyone know a good tortoise svn alternative for gnome ?
<roadrunner> hi there
<fushorts> hello
<Seveas> /nick Wile E. Coyote
<roadrunnerX> hi again
<sbingner> ...
 * gyaresu_ runs random drug test on Seveas.
<Seveas> gyaresu_, I didn't use random drugs :)
<roadrunnerX> is there any reason why fusion-icon is not in the ubuntu repo?
<Seveas> I chose carfully
<gyaresu_> heh
<geirha> ghostlines: there's a script package for nautilus which gives you similar functionality. Try the package nautilus-script-collection-svn
<gyaresu_> Soooooooooo not on topic.
<msingh> does anyone know if there is a way to tell ubuntu to run a script on waking up from suspend
<Seveas> msingh, there is
<roadrunnerX> or is there any other way to load emerald themes on an ubuntu box?
<msingh> Seveas, do tell :D
<gyaresu_> 2am in LA. 10am in Berlin. 8pm here in oz. Geeze it's quite this time of night.
<Seveas> msingh, look in /etc/acpi/resume.d/ and add to it :)
<geirha> msingh: add your script to /etc/acpi/resume.d/
<msingh> sweet1
<msingh> lemme see if such a directory exists first :)
<NetEcho> Mackullkin why don't you quit spamming people?
<Seveas> NetEcho, ?
<NetEcho> Seveas he's been PMing a lot of users to join his channel
<Mackullkin> netdefiler ian not
<NetEcho> Mackullkin you even spammed me
<Seveas> NetEcho, pastebin some logs please
<msingh> so do all those scripts get run on waking up?
<msingh> there is a whole bunch of them
<Seveas> msingh, yes
<roadrunnerX> Seveas , do you still own your own repository? or metapackages, are you still working with these?
<msingh> thanks
<NetEcho> Seveas join #freenode you'll see a fuss about it
<NetEcho> [04:33:31] <MacKulkin> #LinuxChat needs some good company and good channel operators. Just introducing once. sorry if this is a nuisence to you.
<Seveas> roadrunnerX, yes, yes and sort of
<roadrunnerX> is compiz-icon in yours repo?
<Seveas> NetEcho, ah
<roadrunnerX> or fusion-icon,
<NetEcho> We're waiting for some opers to come active
<Seveas> roadrunnerX, I don't even know what that is :)
<roadrunnerX> hehe
<roadrunnerX> oh
<bullgard4> The bash script /usr/lib/pm-utils/functions contains a comment. See http://paste.debian.net/51231. What is meant here by 'They'?
<julien> bonjour
<Seveas> bullgard4, the default values
<Seveas> hello julien
<julien> speak french ?
<Seveas> bullgard4, more specifically, those 3 you should _not_ initialize there
<Seveas> !fr | julien
<ubotu> julien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<julien> o yes im sorry
<julien> bye
<sbingner> ok, once I figure out how it works... the debian kernel build procedure is cool
<arturo> italiano?
<sbingner> took about 30 mins of research to figure it out tho lol
<Seveas> !it | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sbingner> mostly because something messed up the sources and debian/rules wasn't workign right
<roadrunnerX> Seveas , if you like to learn about it http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/CompizFusionIcon
<roadrunnerX> you can read a little about the program
<roadrunnerX> it loads teh settings for emerald themes
<Seveas> aha
<roadrunnerX> it seems to be missing in the ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> !info fusion-icon
<ubotu> Package fusion-icon does not exist in gutsy
<Seveas> !info fusion-icon hardy
<ubotu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20071028-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 264 kB
<roadrunnerX> there must be an good reason for its asense
<roadrunnerX> absense
<roadrunnerX> *
<Seveas> there we go, it only exists in the development version of ubuntu
<roadrunnerX> thanx
<arturo> help with amule adunanza 2.1.3
<fushorts> cant you make a launcher for compiz?
<fushorts> wow delayed
<Seveas> fushorts, fusion-icon apparently does some other things as well
<roadrunnerX> yes its very handy
<fushorts> ahh
<fushorts> so i see
<fushorts> nm then
<Seveas> roadrunnerX, let's see if it's easy to backport
<Seveas> hmm, should be dead-easy to backport, hang on
<icesword> okookoo
<Seveas> roadrunnerX, are you running ubuntu 7.10?
<Viper111> am installing Squid analusis report generator
<Viper111> it asks for a c compilor
<roadrunnerX> yes
<sbingner> Viper111, suggest apt-get install gcc
<roadrunnerX> but it would be better to look forward, and make it for 8.04
<Seveas> !compiling | Viper111
<ubotu> Viper111: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Viper111> i installed gcc but when am runing the command ./configure it gives compilor cannt create excutables
<roadrunnerX> for hardy
<sbingner> you need more than just gcc ;)
<Seveas> roadrunnerX, 8.04 has it already, I'm building a 7.10 package now
<sbingner> ^^link
<roadrunnerX> ah ok
<icesword> 马克
<icesword> make
<fushorts> when 8.04 comes out will it be better to reformat or just upgrade as far as performance?  or does it really matter?
<roadrunnerX> i prefer clean install
<icesword> hehehhee
<icesword> upgrade usually takes more time
<Freeze> muhahaha
<Viper111> am installing SARG it asked for a c compilor i installed gcc but when am runing the command ./configure it gives compilor cannt create excutables
<Freeze> It works!!!
<fushorts> usually that is the case for me as well but i just got this machine running liek i liek it :(
<Freeze> I'm using xchat :D
<icesword> depends on the packages you installed
<geirha> Viper111: install build-essential
<roadrunnerX> although i must say , i am still running an edgy box too
<icesword> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Seveas> roadrunnerX, taking a closer look at the package, you should be able to run the hardy package on gutsy
<Seveas> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fusion-icon/fusion-icon_0.0.0+git20071028-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<roadrunnerX> Seveas , thank you for the helpfull package
<fushorts> perhaps a useless question but does hardy have the 3d effect in compiz like the old beryl had and i had to make for gutsy?
<Seveas> fushorts, compiz has all kinds of 3d effects in hardy if you enable them
<Freeze> Right so now I need more help :)
<fushorts> more specific the cube mode where the open windows float off of the cube
<Freeze> lol oops :)
<sbingner> Freeze, you need help keeping your client open?
<Freeze> nah
<sbingner> lol
<Freeze> I did a /server -m command :)
<Freeze> Anyway, as you can see linux works
<roadrunnerX> ok, got to run, bye all
<Seveas> fushorts, it has those
<sbingner> was it what I expected?
<Freeze> However whenever I restart the PC I have to change the linux boot commands from hd(1,7) to hd(0,7)
<sbingner> change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> Freeze, then you removed or moved a harddisk, i suppose
<Seveas> Freeze, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sbingner> Seveas, he ahs a drive that's invisible to BIOS but visible to linux
<Freeze> nopes. just reinstalled it on /dev/sdb and ran it
<Freeze> right, lets see
<Seveas> and change it everywhere where you see it, including the comments
<Freeze> okay. next up
<Freeze> My vista won't start
<Freeze> :D
<sbingner> Freeze, you should probably fix /boot/grub/device.map too
<sbingner> lol
<sbingner> check if it's the same problem in the vista entry
<Freeze> aye
<sbingner> it may have "root (hd1,0)" where it should be "root (hd0,0)"
<Freeze> I changed the entry from 1 to 0, it started loading but then just hang
<sbingner> did it boot after you removed that other bootloader?
<Freeze> yes
<Freeze> I removed it completely and it loaded after I reinstalled Ubuntu (just in case)
<Freeze> anyway
<sbingner> no idea why it would do that then... if it starts, it should complete
<SliMM> how can i make my custom keyboard layout?
<Freeze> title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<Freeze> root		(hd1,0)
<Freeze> savedefault
<Freeze> map		(hd0) (hd1)
<Freeze> map		(hd1) (hd0)
<Freeze> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot1> Freeze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Freeze> (sorry for flooding)
<Freeze> this is the original code
<sbingner> Freeze, remove the "map" entries completely
<sbingner> and change the root line to be hd0
<Freeze> root hd(1,0) is changed to hd(0,0)
<Freeze> and remove the maps...
<Freeze> okay give me a sec
 * sbingner nods
<Freeze> see you soon I hope
<Freezeil> It works!!! :D
<Freezeil> sbingner, thank you SO much
<sbingner> np
<Freezeil> and everybody else :D
<Freezeil> It was my fault all along
<Freezeil> I thought GRUB was needed to be installed into a partition, not a MBR
<Freezeil> so I isntalled it to a /dev/sdb7
<magnetron> hi, i'm looking for a http server that supports: http compression and content negotiation (multiple languages for each page)
<Seveas> magnetron, apache it is
<dethnite> hello
<sbingner> Freezeil, common mistake
<Freezeil> They really should rewrite the explanations to that part of the installation :)
<magnetron> Seveas: do i have any other options? i was looking for something lightweight, but most of them don't have the features i'm looking for. dilemma
<Seveas> magnetron, apache isn't heavyweight if you know what you're doing
<dethnite> ok so i just started using ubuntu and i just try to start it up for the second time and after i enter my username and password and then nothing but a peach screen any help would be greatly appreciated
<Freezeil> righty, i'm off to explore my new linux
<Freezeil> thanks again :D
<wachaong> hi
<SliMM> how can i change the icons for the launchers in the menus?
<icesword> SliMM, right click on it
<SliMM> hmm :-?
<SliMM> ok, thanks
<icesword> select property
<SliMM> icesword: no property item
<SliMM> it's in the menu
<icesword> click on the icon,select icon you want
<icesword> i say,right click on it
<geirha> SliMM: right click on Applications and choose edit menu, then in the menu editor, right click the menu item you want to change
<SliMM> it's under applications>games
<bullgard4> What is the function of the bash script /usr/lib/pm-utils/functions?
<alzamabar_> I'd like the permissions to be rwxrwx---. I set umask to 007 in /etc/profile, but when I created a file the permissions are rw-rw----. Can anyone help?
<alzamabar_> P.S. When I type umask the console displays 0007
<geirha> alzamabar_: yes, that is correct. The umask says what bits should not be set.
<geirha> alzamabar_: a regular file should not have execute permissions, so it doesn't get execute permissions
<geirha> you have to set execute permissions with chmod
<alzamabar_> geirha, thanks. So if I created a .sh file that would have execute permissions? Or does it apply to every file?
<icesword> chmod +x
<geirha> alzamabar_: no, it doesn't decide whether a file should be executable or not based on the file-extension
<deformation> hello
<tarelerulz> Is there a good dvd ripping program that has a gui and rips to mkv?
<geirha> alzamabar_: shell scripts doesn't need to be executable, you can always run them with: bash the_script.sh
<sofbored> k9copy rocks
<tarelerulz> In the repostiory  and for x86_64
<alzamabar_> geirha, thanks. So if I understood correctly there is no way to make a file executable at creation time, but if one wants he should use the chmod command, right?
<deformation> does anyone know how to change the font,color of a specific program in gnome or xfce?
<tarelerulz> k8copy is a good one ,but  it don't have that container format I checked
<geirha> alzamabar_: well there is, since the umask doesn't prohibit setting the execute bit, a program like an editor for example, can create a file with execute permissions, but it's just not done. Mainly for security reasons
<Nephilim> raiden please change nick
<sofbored> tarelerulz: what about bitterbpp?
<saurabh> I want to contribute in the development of ubuntu Can any one suggest me how so start ?
<linux__alien> is banshee latest available in Ubuntu repositories?
<linux__alien> the Alpha version /
<linux__alien> ?
<linux__alien> i would like to download it and install it and test it
<RoadHazard> saurabh: pull up a chair and answer some questions
<saurabh> ya sure :)
<tarelerulz> sofbored , I have not heard of that one . how good is it ?
<ubernoob3000> omg, it's 5am, lol...I gotta go.
<geirha> !info banshee
<sofbored> got no idea just googled. Here is the link : http://www.derekfrye.com/bitterbpp/
<ubotu> banshee (source: banshee): Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.1+dfsg-3 (gutsy), package size 2150 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<_Tux_> hello
<tarelerulz> Is there an program that manages both music and videos via a library.  get stuff like picture for movie cover and looks information on the movie
<_Tux_> How do I Disconnect and reconnect an ADSL connection???????????
<gebeleizis> Hi all
<gebeleizis> one question
<gebeleizis> why do I have ugly fonts only in thunderbird?
<gebeleizis> I mean if I change the size of the fonts or the resolution it get beautiful, but the other applications get huge fonts
<nuvan> what's the name of that program to automatically install binary display drivers?
<prince_jammys> for nvidia?
<nuvan> nv or ati, I think.  started with an 'E', I remember that much...
<prince_jammys> for nvidia: envy, but not recommended
<kalatian> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<_Tux_> How do I Disconnect and reconnect an ADSL connection???????????
<kalatian> (I believe envy works for ATI too)
<_Tux_> I used Envy for NVidia,it solved many problems for me
<icesword> _Tux_, how do you get online
<troubled> In gnome, how can I disable Alt+RClick from bringing up the windows system menu?
<_Tux_> icesword : automatically on system's startup
<gebeleizis> @Tux : I belive you have to use poff dsl-provider and then pon dsl-provider
<_Tux_> you mean explicitly to write this " poff dsl-provider"
<Mummy> Hi
<gebeleizis> yep
<gebeleizis> in a terminal of course
<_Tux_> Ok,will give it a try,10x
<_Tux_> yes ((-:
<erawfish> _Tux_: and with sudo :)
<erawfish> morning folks, btw :)
<_Tux_> erawfish : well I guessed that
<_Tux_> erawfish: (-:
<gebeleizis> mornin'
<gebeleizis> ya forgot about the sudo, but then again what can you do without sudo?!
<gebeleizis> so, back to my problem....anyone ?!?
<ollie_> #xubuntu
<byte_code> hello - I'm looking for an Ubuntu specific LIRC channel to seek answers to why a lirc process starts on boot, but has to be killed and started manually before irexec will connect to the lircd and start working properly. I have googled for a lirc channel but can't see one.
<tpfennig> byte_code: well I guess you will either find Ubuntu OR lirc channel
<byte_code> tpfennig: not one that is one and the same :( oh well... I just wonder whether it's an Ubuntu specific LIRC issue, as the general lirc documentation doesn't mention the scenario - it'e really frustrating.
<minimec> byte_code: /join #lirc ... Not much people in there but the #channel exists.
<byte_code> minimec: on my way there now, thank you - I'm hoping it's a more "generic" issue - got my fingers crossed, lol. ;-)
<narfu> moin moin
<irjis> howdy folks.
<gyaresu_> hi irjis
<gyaresu_> wow all the ubuntu machines are all working perfectly around the world for this one beautiful moment in time.
<linxeh> heh
<bazhang> hi linxeh
<linxeh> its 5am for all of the "spoon feed me please I'm an american highschool dropout" types
<linxeh> hello bazhang
<bazhang> linxeh: this may not be the right channel, but do you know anyting about dd-wrt for routers?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the bash script /usr/lib/pm-utils/functions?
<gyaresu_> bazhang: do you run dd-wrt or are you just wondering?
<jleza> i have a question
<bazhang> gyaresu_: want to run it; just wondering how good/stable it is thanks!
<gyaresu_> !ask | jleza
<ubotu> jleza: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> is it a hardware question?...
<prince_jammys> is it a ... software question?
<jleza> yes
<bazhang> oops sorry prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> bazhang: why?
<erawfish> bazhang: there are channels for dd-wrt afaik
<bazhang> erawfish: cheers will check it out ;]
<prince_jammys> bazhang: i was kidding with someone else
<bazhang> prince_jammys: for being offtopic
<gyaresu_> bazhang: I've run a lot of them (i do a lot of wireless networking) for my own wrt54g i couldn't speak more highly of Tomato http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<prince_jammys> bazhang: no problem, i was kidding with the "i have a question"
<bazhang> gyaresu_: much appreciated thanks!
<bazhang> ah prince_jammys cheers ;]
<gyaresu_> welcome
<linxeh> bazhang: only that many people I know use it. its not the right channel thoigh - #ubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate I think
<gebeleizis> [help] ubuntu hardy, thunderbird gets the ugliest fonts (this is because they are so small, but if I change the size then all the other applications get to big fonts). Why is this happening?
<bazhang> linxeh: I beat you to it; am there now ;]
<jleza>  i just redid my wine to be able to play diablo 2 on ubuntu but i am not sure how to config the wine settings for it thou
<bazhang> gebeleizis: that would be #ubuntu+1 ;]
<jleza> i'm new to ubuntu  sorry
<gebeleizis> upsy
<gebeleizis> didn't know, thanks
<bazhang> jleza: have you visited #winehq or seen the appdb yet?
<loner207> jleza, what's the problem
<j^> hi, anyone knows what one can do to shrink /var/lib/dpkg/available over time it is 14MB on my system now and calling apt-get gets quite slow
<prince_jammys> jleza there's a howto in the appdb, i just looked
<prince_jammys> !appdb | jleza: put diablo 2 in the search box of this site
<ubotu> jleza: put diablo 2 in the search box of this site: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<loner207> jleza, what's your issue with wine?
<jleza> im just wondering if i can just put the disk in will it ask me to in stal or is their more
<prince_jammys> jleza: there seems to be more, check the link
<prince_jammys> and put "diablo 2" in the search box
<jleza> ok
<loner207> jleza, read the appdb you were shown and then follow the instructions, at least that's what Joseph told you
<jleza> well see he helped alot
<loner207> he is a good wife
<tobi_> where can I get a newer Version from MonoDevelop as deb?
<jleza> umm ok
<jleza> lol
<loner207> i am in the next room watching you on the channel jleza
<loner207> ha ha ha
<loner207> bye
<jleza> ok u crazy ass
<jleza> um hold on ple
<prince_jammys> jleza: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<jleza> gotta wake my wife for work
<LollinopiL> i need a guide for the backup for the terminal, do you have thelink ?
<LollinopiL> k found
<jleza> ok im back
<skillz> hi, if a folder is locked (with the lock symbol next to it) how do you delete it?
<jleza> but im a noob when it comes to comps
<ap0c0lyps4> only the owner of the folder can delete it
<ap0c0lyps4> and that might be root
<skillz> i am the owner..
<skillz> i think it is root however
<skillz> how do i delete it?
<crash> hallo
<ap0c0lyps4> to find the owner right click on the folder and go to permissions
<jaakko> skillz: how about: sudo rm folder -R
<ap0c0lyps4> or you could do that :-*
<ap0c0lyps4> :-D
<|DuReX|> i want to reinstall udev
<|DuReX|> to get default rules files back :s
<skillz> jaakko, will try that - but when i went into the folder options,,, i saw a realy strange thing... it says folder owner is 1003 and group 513
<skillz> :S
<|DuReX|> but apt-get --reinstall udev doesn't give back the old rules :s
<|DuReX|> any id's ?
<skillz> havnt got anything like that on my pc
<skillz> cos im the only user on it
 * delcoyote hi
<LollinopiL> is the backup from the terminal a good way to create backup's file ?
<jaakko> DuReX: reinstall does not remove configuration, I think. Remove it "aptitude purge udev" and then install again
<prince_jammys> skillz: getent passwd 1003   will show you who that is
<|DuReX|> jaakko: well removing udev will need to remove lotsa other files :s
<jleza> well see have the windows that look like windows 2000 xp vista ect.. i just wondeing if ill i have to is to put in the disks
<jaakko> DuReX: yes, it might not smart to do
<jaakko> Perhaps yo have to find the correct conf files and conf it right.
<skillz> ok, thanks.. all done.. now if i wanted to change permisions of a file or folder how do i do that?
<|DuReX|> kinda stopid u can't reinstall it easly :s
<g0th> hi, how do I upgrade my ubuntu to a later version?
<jleza> im sorry yes to who ?
<icesword> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<foldart> !upgrade | g0th
<ubotu> g0th: please see above
<g0th> thx
<g0th> another question:
<jaakko> skillz: look for "chmod" and "chown" with google
<skillz> k
<prince_jammys> skillz: the chmod command, or use the GUI (right click on it and look at properties)
<jleza> brb
<linxeh> GUI>?!??!
<linxeh> GUI you say?!
<linxeh> madness
<linxeh> :)
<g0th> I deactivated nautilus since it uses a lot of memory and I never use it. But it also seems to be responsible for setting the background. Is there a command to manually set the background?
<prince_jammys> this is ubuntu :)
<cow2001> something is bringing my file browser into a halt or near halt when i go to a particular directory
<danand> |DuReX| - try apt-get --purge --reinstall install udev - see if you have any luck with that
<linxeh> g0th: lots of tools can set the X wallpaper, I used to use xv but I dont think thats available on ubuntu
<g0th> yeah I just need a simple tool
<g0th> but I didn't find one ^^
<fushorts> g0th, desktop drapes perhaps
<g0th> what is desktop drapes?
<cow2001> funny names, drapes
<g0th> ahh "drapes"
<|DuReX|> danand: nope :( doesn't work
<fushorts> wallpaper configurator of sorts
<skillz> cow2001: HAHAHAH
<g0th> yeah I found it and will try it thank you
<cow2001> a particular file in that particular directory is making my file browser completely hang
<foldart> g0th: gnome-appearance-properties
<danand> cow2001 - do you have any network shares active? They can cause your file manager to a halt as they try to update
<g0th> foldart: yeah that works :)
<g0th> but does it also work over the command line?
<danand> |DuReX| - hmmm...
<foldart> g0th: i doubt it
<prince_jammys> g0th: you probably have to edit a config file
<|DuReX|> danand: isn't there a way to remove udev, without removing the depencies ? and then reinstall udev again
<Stueh> Evening all
<g0th> drapes sounds like a good idea, I'm installing it atm
<fushorts> cant promise it will work but i used it a while ago and it worked
<jaakko> DuReX: I don't know but perhaps you could download udev.deb and install it with dpkg. It will overwrite files(?)
<cow2001> danand, how do i set that up?
<jaakko> DuReX: what is your problem with udev?
<jaakko> DuReX: how did you mess it up?
<danand> |DuReX| - no. removing udev will cause apt to remove a whole host of stuff - including the kernel. jaakko could be right with his suggestion of a manual reinstall using dpkg
 * skillz hello all - this  forum is kool!
<linxeh> skillz: its an irc channel :P
<|DuReX|> well I edited some rules :p but want to replace it with original ones again
<|DuReX|> :)
<danand> |DuReX| - do you know what rules - i could pastebin my files if you like
<jaakko> DuReX: aren't the originals somewhere /usr/share... ?
<linxeh> wont the original ones be on the live cd ?
<|DuReX|> well they are in the udev package :p
<|DuReX|> its just strange a reinstall doesn"t fix it
<|DuReX|> it should do imo :)
<linxeh> a reinstall of what ?
<linxeh> reinstalling a package wont trash your config files if you changed them
<linxeh> you need to explicitly tell it to do that
<|DuReX|> how i tell it :)
<skillz> linxeh: i know, i was jokin - im just very bored..
<jaakko> DuReX: /usr/share/doc/udev
<danand> |DuReX| - This is why you should back up important files before you tamper.
<DieseL`nix> hello all
<danand> |DuReX| - :P
<linxeh> |DuReX|: --purge when you remove the package
<DieseL`nix> i'm having some problems getting flash to work in firefox on gutsy
<linxeh> |DuReX|: apt-get remove --purge foo
 * skillz asks, what is the best distro to use??? so many different opinions out there- will everyone here be bias to Ubuntu?
<linxeh> DieseL`nix: ouch
<|DuReX|> well linxeh: then i need to remove kernel etc also :p cause it depends on udev
<|DuReX|> not cool :)
<prince_jammys> skillz: nope, kubuntu :)
<|DuReX|> if u just need a replacement for 1 config file :)
<linxeh> skillz: something debian based, though RedHat is generally the best bet in an enterprise (its the only thing everyone certifies their products for atm)
<danand> linxeh - |DuReX| can't do that - udev is a requirement for a loasd of other packages including the kernel!
<linxeh> danand: so ? ;-)
<DieseL`nix> linxeh, ouch? lol
<linxeh> danand: ok, I take your point
<skillz> prince_jammys: whats Kubuntu - is that just based on the K file system rather then on the Gnome?
<danand> linxeh - oooh .... XO
<prince_jammys> skillz: yep, kde instead of gnome
<skillz> i used to like KDE, but now gnome has grown on me
<DieseL`nix> i prefer gnome personally :P
<skillz> i have been using ubuntu for about 6 days now, and i love it
<danand> |DuReX| - do you know what files you clobbered?
<prince_jammys> DieseL`nix: you have installed flashplugin-nonfree>
<prince_jammys> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12.2 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DieseL`nix> installed it
<DieseL`nix> didn't work
<linxeh> |DuReX|: what about getting the deb and extracting it, and manually copying the files you damaged ?
<skillz> i have been tinkering with different versions of linux for the past 5 years.. but only now has it become easy to use i feel
<DieseL`nix> firefox tells me to install again, then says it's already installed
<|DuReX|> linxeh: gonne do that now
<|DuReX|> tho its kinda weird --reinstall doesn't fix missing/replaced files
<|DuReX|> but ok:)
<cow2001> i don't know how to set up shared directories
<linxeh> skillz: Gnome looks nice, KDE is actually functional though - I switch between them regularly heh (mainly I just run KDE apps from gnome though)
<cow2001> tried searching wiki.ubuntu
<linxeh> |DuReX|: because oyu might have made 2000 hours of config changes
<jaakko> DuReX: No, it is the only right way to do things, so you don't have to configure system allways when updating or repairing broken binary.
<DieseL`nix> lol why isn't gnome functional linxeh ?
<prince_jammys> ask linus
<prince_jammys> :)
<linxeh> DieseL`nix: it just gets in your way. most of the apps just dont have enough functionality once you get past wanting to do the basics
<foldart> ha
<skillz> linxeh, i have ubuntu Gutsy with Gnome, is it possible to install KDE and use that? if so, ,can u tell me how?
<prince_jammys> google linus torvalds gnome
<|DuReX|> fixed now anyway :)
<linxeh> skillz: sudo apt-get install kde (or kubuntu-desktop if you want the full kubuntu apps too)
<DieseL`nix> gnomes simple, just the way i like it :)
<|DuReX|> well linxeh: for upgrades it asks to replace file or not :) should maby do with reinstall also ?
<|DuReX|> anyway missing files should be installed for sure ...
<DieseL`nix> anyway, flash plugin for firefox?
<linxeh> DieseL`nix: yeah, I like simple - I use macs - but Gnome takes it too far generally. plus they've got that idiot and his Mono shenanigans
<skillz> thanks linxeh
<DieseL`nix> linxeh,  i guess it depends one what your doing really
<archangelpetro> is there a way to limit a command to a set CPU resource limit?
<archangelpetro> so  atm i have a java program running in the background, can i execute it and say that i never want it to use more than 15% CPU?
<DieseL`nix> ok when i install the flashplugin-nonfree
<DieseL`nix> it installs fine
<DieseL`nix> but firefox doesn't use it
<skillz> i was just wondering what programe to use for Java development, and how to get it?
<prince_jammys> !flash
<DieseL`nix> it tells me to install the plugin, click next "oh no it's already installed"
<archangelpetro> skillz, eclipse
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<skillz> archangelpetro: is there another one? other than eclipse?
<foldart> archangelpetro: 'nice' does things like that, not sure if it'll do what you want but worth a look
<Stueh_> Ack, let's try my question again
<archangelpetro> skillz, netbeans?
<Stueh_> So I'm on Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) and I'm looking at something to mount and make .iso's. I know it can be done with a command line, but anyone know of something with a GUI?
<archangelpetro> foldart, thanks a lot :)
<foldart> skillz: jdeveloper
<Stueh_> I've found AcetoneISO, but I believe that's KDE, and Gmount-iso, although it's said it comes through apt-get, it ain't there (Or in Synaptic) =
<foldart> archangelpetro: np :)
<DieseL`nix> prince_jammys, that hasn't helped
<skillz> netbeans i feel uses up too much system resources and i have that in my windows environement.. i would like something new to use with ubuntu
<DieseL`nix> that's exactly what i've done to install it
<prince_jammys> DieseL`nix: yeah, i suspected it would be useless
<skillz> foldart: is jdeveloper any good?
<prince_jammys> DieseL`nix: ok have you ever been able to view flash videos in firefox?
<DieseL`nix> "Restart your web browser. Flash should now work."
<foldart> skillz: sorry, don't use it (or any other java de).  Just knew of it.
<adelie42> How do I browse the root of a web page instead of being thrown to index.html?
<newbie_u> hello! how can i copy files from one dir to another using terminal?
<d0tk0m> whats the safest way to remove the latest nvidia drivers?
<skillz> k
<SlayerFaith> adelie42: If you don't have permissions, you can't
<adelie42> newbie_u: cp is rh command you want to use
<d0tk0m> use cp command
<newbie_u> thnx
<DieseL`nix> prince_jammys,  well yeah in a previous installation of ubuntu
<adelie42> SlayerFaith: can be denied from listing?
<DieseL`nix> i've reinstalled, old one got too messy
<IndyGunFreak> d0tk0m: how did you install them?
<prince_jammys> DieseL`nix: currently it's gutsy?
<DieseL`nix> yus
<d0tk0m> from the site
<SlayerFaith> adelie42: Yes
<adelie42> SlayerFaith: Is there a way to list files that can be listed?
<cow2001> danand, problem was with sound files preview
<SlayerFaith> adelie42: It's not really a ubuntu question, sorry
<adelie42> SlayerFaith: see what files are publically available, or only throuh explicit request?
<Freeze> hello everyone again
<IndyGunFreak> d0tk0m: i've never compileds the driver from Nvidia,did you have to compile it?  (./configure,make, make install)
<rosebuntu> hi
<Freeze> A question about my MX510 mouse - how can I easily install it?
<d0tk0m> yup
<adelie42> SlayerFaith: sorry, it is one of the few forums that is up this late. #firefox is dead
<d0tk0m> compiled with kernel
<Stueh_> Freeze, plug it in! :)
<IndyGunFreak> d0tk0m: do you still have the source directory, or did you delete it?
<Freeze> duh
<d0tk0m> deleted
<|DuReX|> mmm, want to get my wireless card into AP-mode: but when i do: iwconfig wlan0 mode Master, I get SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<|DuReX|> ?
<Freeze> I mean, the side-buttons for the back-next over at firefox
<d0tk0m> ^^
<IndyGunFreak> d0tk0m: good luck
<d0tk0m> lolz
<d0tk0m> reinstall then.....
<d0tk0m> lolz
<Freeze> instead of just the 3 (5 at linux) buttons, I want 5 (7 at linux)... how can I do that?
<IndyGunFreak> that would probably be easiest, whyd di you use the downloaded driver anyways, did restricted driver mgr. not work?
<archangelpetro> skillz, do u know a good IDE for C++? :P
<DieseL`nix> has anyone here got flash working in firefox gutsy>
<DieseL`nix> * ?
<archangelpetro> i think i do
<jpatrick> !info vim | archangelpetro
<ubotu> archangelpetro: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1-056+2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 728 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: you install it the same way you do on windows
<d0tk0m> it wouldn't get the latest drivers, I needed the latest
<jpatrick> !flash | DieseL`nix
<DieseL`nix> tried that
<archangelpetro> lol jpatrick i'm aware of VIM, but i wasnt asking that :P
<ubotu> DieseL`nix: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<skillz> archangelpetro: i usualy use visual studio in windows..
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: are you using 64bit?
<DieseL`nix> jpatrick, been there done that
<archangelpetro> ya, skillz that's what i use tbh
<IndyGunFreak> d0tk0m: don' know what to tell you.
<DieseL`nix> IndyGunFreak, no
<jpatrick> DieseL`nix: it works here..
<prince_jammys> DieseL`nix: what's the exact message you get from firefox when you try to play a flash video?
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: then you're doing something wrong
<d0tk0m> i think uve said it all, lolz
<DieseL`nix> it just tells me to install
<Blaise> I'm having trouble installing cdemu, has anyone here experience with this?
<DieseL`nix> the old yellow bar
<ripiket> Anyone have a recommendation for a good 802.11g card that works fine OOB without txpower issues?
<suprlady> hi all .. would someone of you take me a little advice :: i have reinforced my good friend's computer by Linux instead of windows and everything works for him fine and in my opinion much better then in win, but one thing pain him and this could be for him true reason to fallback to windows >> we need to find some way, which will provide us support for MSN video+voice chat .. i have tried vmware but with no success.. everything else (cam, mic ..) i
<suprlady> s allright .. thanks for advice
<skillz> anyone else here know of a java IDE for ubuntu that has low system resourrces?
<ripiket> suprlady: maybe amsn should work ok
<DieseL`nix> once i've installed i restart ff
<DieseL`nix> and it does the same thing
<IndyGunFreak> !amsn | suprlady
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DieseL`nix> only this time i go through the install process and it says it's already installed
<prince_jammys> DieseL`nix: close firefox, reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, and reopen.  try to install it with firefox closed.
<DieseL`nix> but it doesn't use the plugin
<IndyGunFreak> !info amsn | suprlady
<ubotu> suprlady: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<DieseL`nix> prince_jammys, have done
<suprlady> ripikiet << amsn does not support IMHO voice+video
<d0tk0m> ok then, is their any way of running multiple appz with sound on all appz?
<skillz> anyone else here know of a java IDE for ubuntu that has low system resourrces?
<ripiket> suprlady, have you tried the svn ?
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: are you sure you're using 32bit, and not 64?
<Dr_willis> I wonder when these Instant Messangers suddendly had to have Voice isent that what the phone is for. :)
<DieseL`nix> yes... i'm on a p4 laptop :/
<suprlady> ripiket, IndyGunFreak << and so worst i have it installed from previous ;/
<damo22> if you want voice, why not use SIP
<suprlady> ripiket, no, i did not try svn
<IndyGunFreak> suprlady: well, to my knowldge, thats the only way to get it to work.
<d0tk0m> x-lite is good for sip
<skillz> suprlady: if u want video and voice.. just get skype
<Dr_willis> d0tk0m:  a lot of that depends on the sound card you have.  Many onboard cards are limited. and the programs you run need to play nicely with eachother and alsa.
<skillz> that woks perfectly in linux
<d0tk0m> sip / rtp
<DieseL`nix> firefox just isn't seeing the plugin
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: i dont' think firefox is to blame
<d0tk0m> k, cheers. it is onboard :(
<suprlady> skillz, i just have it ;) << running and all right >> but my friend is like a kid.. he needs msn
<DieseL`nix> whats "ubuntu firefox extension" ?
<suprlady> skillz, skype is simply not enough
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: one prob at a time.
<DieseL`nix> lol ok just wondered if it was related
<ripiket> DieseL`nix, whenever i install flash on a new ubuntu installation, i just go to a website that has flash, and install the plugin straight from firefox
<d0tk0m> go x-lite OR sjphone for VOIP
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: don't thinkso.
<DieseL`nix> exactly what i'm doing ripiket
<d0tk0m> ubuntu has VOIP appz too
<r-c> i need to configure 2 NIC's on 2 Networks with 2 gateways....Is it possible?
<ripiket> DieseL`nix, no luck?
<DieseL`nix> no :(
<DieseL`nix> also tried doing it the apt-get way
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: go here, and download the tar.gz file   http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BUIGP
<ripiket> Anyone have a recommendation for a good wlan card for linux that's well supported and doesnt have driver/txpower/calibration issues?
<d0tk0m> cisco devices all the way
<damo22> ripiket: my Dlink DWL-g630 works 100%
<Blaise> I'm having trouble with this HOW-TO http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530
<d0tk0m> best networking cards on the market
<ripiket> cisco sells end-user gear?
<ripiket> damo22, monitor mode too?
<fushorts> linksys
<newbie_u> i`ve got problem: i have to replace folder in "/" with the folder on CD, but there is no option "copy" after right-click
<Blaise> when I run make it gives me the following error "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop."
<d0tk0m> not cheaply, lolz
<damo22> ripiket: yep
<fushorts> linksys is cisco gear is it not
<Dr_willis> newbie_u:  replace what folder? You might want to use the shell, dependoing on exctly what you are doing
<Blaise> How can I install CDemu?
<ripiket> Ok, because I'm using a broadcom 4318 right now with the b43 driver. It takes like half and hour to connect to an AP
<r-c> i need to configure 2 NIC's on 2 Networks with 2 gateways....Is it possible?
<skillz> im trying to install jedit... im typing sudo apt-get install jedit but i get an error telling me E: Couldnt find package Jedit
<rosebuntu> hey guys, try this
<ripiket> ndiswrapper isnt much better
<rosebuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M12KZBM-pM
<d0tk0m> cisco card http://www.ciao.co.uk/Cisco_WAN_Interface_Card_High_Speed__6475291
<rosebuntu> attack a bad site
<rosebuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M12KZBM-pM
<Dr_willis> skillz:  use the package tools to find the right name.. or it may not be in the repos
<Dr_willis> !find jedit | skillz
<ubotu> skillz: No packages matching 'jedit' could be found
<ripiket> skillz, check the case on that
<newbie_u> hm... can anybody write exact commands, if i have to move "/var" from CD to HDD?)
<jpatrick> !ot | rosebuntu
<ubotu> rosebuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ripiket> skillz, should be sudo apt-get install jedit
<ripiket> skillz, not Jedit
<damo22> Blaise: i installed it from source
<skillz> ripiekt, thats what im doing
<Blaise> damo22 that's what I'm trying to do
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: did that work?
<Whisper> A app for rezising existing partitions without loosing data?
<Blaise> but I'm having trouble with make
<damo22> Blaise: i think it compiles a kernel module
<rosebuntu> ubotu / you are not human, you are a bot
<prince_jammys> !gparted | Whisper
<ubotu> Whisper: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<rosebuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M12KZBM-pM
<IndyGunFreak> rosebuntu: we saw your video, quit spamming the channel
<prince_jammys> !ot >rosenbuntu
<ripiket> d0tk0m, lol... come on now. 368 pounds? what's that like 2000$ cdn ?
<Blaise> damo22 I'm not sure what that means
<ripiket> d0tk0m, it's not even wireless
<Whisper> rosebuntu worst music ive ever heard
<rosebuntu> please, follow the video
<DieseL`nix> ffs this flash plugin download has stopped at 64% now
<d0tk0m> sorry, look for aironet series
<rosebuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M12KZBM-pM
<jpatrick> !ops | rosebuntu - repeat link to same page (spammy :9)
<ubotu> rosebuntu - repeat link to same page (spammy :9): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<skillz> does anyone know of an IDE like jedit that will work on ubuntu, other than eclipse and netbeans
<dgjones> !ot > rosebuntu
<skillz> !find jedit | skillz
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: the actual download stalled at 64%, or the install stopped at 64%?
<damo22> Blaise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530
<DieseL`nix> nevermind got it going again
<DieseL`nix> installed and working
<Dr_willis> skillz:  that editor does not seem to be in the repos.. use the source or perhps that getdeb web site
<r-c> is it possible to access 2 networks at the same time with 2 NIC's ???
<Blaise> damo22 that's what I'm following
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: ok.
<Dr_willis> r-c:  gateway machines do that all the time.
<damo22> Blaise:  so what is your problem?
<IndyGunFreak> what were you doing wrong?
<skillz> Dr_willis: how do i do that, never used it before
<DieseL`nix> that install put the plugin straight in to my user's firefox directory, dunno what the others where doing
<r-c> Dr_willis: with two gateways?
<Dr_willis> skillz:   You could look for the jedit homepage.   Ive never used jedit. so got no idea if its even avail in any alternative repos.
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used mki container format ?  I have read you can set up dvd like menu for the container ,but not thing on how they work or how to create them
<IndyGunFreak> DieseL`nix: well i know that, but glad its working
<tarelerulz> I mean mkv
<linduxed> im currently trying to find help with my wifi problem
<skillz> yeh, ok i jsut downloaded it from their website.. how do you isntall a jar file now then?
<Dr_willis> r-c:  It would make sence that  2 different subnets would each have their own gateway.
<Blaise> damo22 when I run make it tells me *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<Dr_willis> skillz:  i would say read their install docs. I dont use java stuff much.
<ripiket> Black, did you ./configure first?
<RoadHazard> skillz: usually java -jar filename.jar --install
<Dr_willis> skillz:  try java -jar whatever.jar perhaps
<ripiket> err
<ripiket> blaise, did you do ./configre first
<skillz> ok, yeh thanks will do
<damo22> Blaise: first run ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Dr_willis> if its even an installer
<RoadHazard> true doc
<Blaise> ripiket damo22 when I run ./configure it tells me that No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<DieseL`nix> another small silly question now, how do i change xchat colours so ops have blue names, voiced have green and normal users have black ?
<damo22> Blaise: sudo apt-get install pygtk-2.0-dev
<DieseL`nix> atm it's like las vegas here
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: what are you tryin to compile?
<Blaise> in /opt
<ripiket> damo22, i think it's python-gtk2-dev
<linduxed> so ive outlined all the details in a thread on the forums, hope someone will want to stop by http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722357&highlight=wifi
<damo22> yeh thats it
<Blaise> couldn't find package pygtk-2.0
<damo22> Blaise: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2-dev
<ripiket> damo22, what's he compiling
<damo22> ripiket: cdemu
<Blaise> ripiket CDemu
<Blaise> damo22 python worked
<CorruptTerrorist> !webmin > CorruptTerrorist
<damo22> Blaise: now  run ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ripiket> isnt that a kernel module?
<damo22> ripiket: yeh
<ripiket> lol i hope he's not compiling his own kernel
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Blaise> damo22 ok that worked :)
<damo22> Blaise: now make
<ripiket> does anyone know how to pull the config options out of an exisiting kernel ?
<Blaise> damo22 seemed to work
<damo22> Blaise: sudo make install
<Seveas> ripiket, for ubuntu kernels, the .config files are stored in /boot/
<Blaise> damo22 that worked
<Blaise> cdemu
<damo22> Blaise: now you should be able to run cdemu
<paranoibo> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<ripiket> dont do that
<paranoibo> dont do that
<Blaise> damo22 not sure how
<damo22> paranoibo: that wipes your partition table... bad boy
<Blaise> damo22 cdemu can't be found
<paranoibo> i know
<ripiket> !ops | paranoibo - pasting commands of malicious intent
<ubotu> paranoibo - pasting commands of malicious intent: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Blaise> damo22 sudo modprobe cdemu returns "FATAL: Module cdemu not found"
<DieseL`nix> the folders in the applications menu, are they actually stored somewhere in the filesystem as physical folders?
<ripiket> damo22, wouldnt he have to recompile his kernel to get that to work, since it's a kernel module ?
<Stueh_> I anyone able to give me a suggestion on a good GUI based ISO mount & make etc.?
<damo22> ripiket: no he just needs the relevant kernel headers in the right place
<Seveas> DieseL`nix, no
<ripiket> steuh_: xterm
<ripiket> steuh_: hehe
<DieseL`nix> kk
<Seveas> DieseL`nix, /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<damo22> Blaise: sudo ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<Stueh_> Herm
<ripiket> Stueh_, let's see what i can find hold up
<rausb0> Stueh_: what's so difficult about  mount -o loop,ro image.iso /mnt  ?
<Stueh_> ripiket, I'll assume that's XKDE based :P
<Stueh_> I'm using Dapper, Gnome desktop
<Blaise> damo22 no such file or directory
<damo22> Blaise: thats your problem
<Blaise> damo22 I assume uname is literally uname
<prince_jammys> DieseL`nix: there's also ~/.local/share/desktop-directories/ , for your customized ones
<damo22> Blaise: you dont have the kernel headers installed
<Stueh_> ripiket, And no, for some reason GmountISo doesn't come up with apt-get or synaptic etc.
<Blaise> hmm, I thought we did that?
<Stueh_> rausb0, Some people like to use a GUI :(
<damo22> Blaise: so you cant possibly compile a kernel module
<Blaise> ok
<Stueh_> Espesh when they just come from XP :)
<ripiket> Can someone make Stueh_ a bash script
<damo22> Blaise: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Dr_willis> I like that fuseiso tool myself.
<Dr_willis> there are some other front ends to mounting iso's i recall mentioned on some of hte ubuntu tutorial/news sites
<Stueh_> ripiket, Yeah yeah funny funny :P
<ripiket> Stueh_, if you find one let me know, because I'm getting too lazy to do it in the shell
<Blaise> damo22 linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version.
<Dr_willis> I recall there being some  addon thing for gnome that let you mount iso's but i never used it. perhaps gnome-look.org has it.
<m1lkc0w> Ouch! I've messed up my kubuntu installation by installing virtualbox-ose-modules-generic. I believe that I switched from the -386 kernel and modules to the generic flavour.
<Blaise> Dr_wills I need to work with cue's and bins
<Blaise> Dr_willis I need to work with cue's and bins
<damo22> Blaise: you can run bchunk to convert your bin/cue to iso
<m1lkc0w> Which flavor is is the default for hardy on a standard i386 platform? -generic or -386?
<prince_jammys> alias isomount='mount -o loop,ro "$1" /mnt'
<CorruptTerrorist> is there a way that i can setup an incoming/outgoing mail server on ubuntu?
<byte_code> Hi, I've asked a question on #lirc - but the channel is as d
<Seveas> m1lkc0w, generic
<m1lkc0w> Seveas: Thanks.
<Dr_willis> Blaise:  the fuseiso tool - can mount cue/bins  according to the homepage
<byte_code> ead as a dodo -  I'm running Lirc  ver 0.8.3-CVS on Ubuntu Feisty with a streamzap usb remote and receiver.  When my computer boots up, there are 2 processes running (1 root; /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0 and 1 nobody:  /usr/sbin/inputlircd /dev/input/event0 /dev/input/event1 /dev/input/event2 /dev/input/event3 /dev/input/event4 /dev/input/event5 /dev/input/event6), but I have to kill these and start the lircd manually so that ire
<byte_code> xec is able
<byte_code>   to connect... I'm unable to find this behaviour doumented anywhere - it's quite frustrating and I would like to resolve it. Aside from that I have successfully programmed my codes etc and it all works.
<byte_code>  Can anyone guide me, or does anyone know of any suitable resources? all help appreciated
<Dr_willis> !find fuseiso
<ubotu> Found: fuseiso, fuseiso9660, umview-mod-umfuseiso9660
<Dr_willis> !info fuseiso
<ubotu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070507-1 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Stueh_> So... no one knows of any GUI for mounting and making ISO's?
<m1lkc0w> Seveas: Somehow virtualbox-ose-modules-generic broke my sound and wireless. Trying to update-initramfs tells me that /lib/firmware/2.6.24-12-386 cannot be found...
<prince_jammys> !info gmountiso | Stueh_
<ubotu> stueh_: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB
<m1lkc0w> Seveas: Any idea how I can revert the breakage introduced by virtualbox-ose-modules-generic?
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: what gives you $ uname -r ?
<Seveas> m1lkc0w, none whatsoever, my left brain is still switched off and the right brain is focusing on a delicious sandwich right now :)
<m1lkc0w> Seveas: 2.6.24-12-386
<Moduliz0r> Hi, can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu? The installer locks up at creating ext3 partition for / (at 5%)
<m1lkc0w> Xk2c: 2.6.24-12-386
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: i think you need to install 'linux-generic' and then reboot with that kernel
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: after that proceed
<Stueh_> prince_jammys, I'm on Dapper, and can't update to the latest Ubuntu due to it killing the whole OS every time I do so
<m1lkc0w> Xk2c: Is it a known problem that virtualbox may mess with the kernel/modules?
<damo22> i think i'll wait until hardy comes out before i bother upgrading
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: you are running an custom not standard kernel 'i386'
<Dr_willis> damo22:  i tend to wait a week or 2 after they come out to upgrade. :)
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: default is '*-generic'
<Moduliz0r> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu (64-bit)? The installer stops at 5% (creating ext3 partition)
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: 'i386' is the 'pure' without any fancyness
<prince_jammys> Stueh_: this is a 3rd party one:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html
<damo22> Dr_willis: im on feisty... if i go to gutsy i'll have to go to hardy soon
<damo22> so whats the point
<dorneanu> hy
<gaE4> is there a way, to see when u have installed your system?
<prince_jammys> Stueh_: but there should be something in the repositories
<Dr_willis> damo22:  may be better to just do a clean reinstall.
<m1lkc0w> Xk2c: It tells me that linux-generic is already the latest version
<Stueh_> prince_jammys, Nah, nothing in the repositories I can find, but thanks for the link :)
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: that means it is allready installed
<damo22> Dr_willis: no way, i have custom scripts
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: then reboot
<sharperguy> anyone know why I can't enable realtime in jack-control? Jack just stops as soon as I start it. (I have linux-rt installed and the /etc/security/limits.conf configured correctly)
<m1lkc0w> Xk2c: OK
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: and in grub choose *-generic
<Dr_willis> damo22:  so. :) back themup. copy them over..
<dorneanu> cineva in romana\?
<Moduliz0r> is Ubuntu x64 known to have issues with large hard drives?
<Moduliz0r> (7.10)
<Seveas> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<richard__> whats a good torrent client?.. i've found bittorrent not powerful enough that came with ubuntu
<ripiket> richard__, i use uTorrent with wine
<Moduliz0r> richard__: try kTorrent
<damo22> Dr_willis: my usb storage stick died, i'll have to get another one before i do anything so drastic
<WaZ`> ktorrent +1
<richard__> i dont have kde tho
<Moduliz0r> Nor did I
<ripiket> can you install ktorrent without getting like 500 kde libs?
<WaZ`> me either
<Seveas> ripiket, only 499
<Dr_willis> I counted 498
<Dr_willis> :)
<ripiket> WaZ`, transmission is 'ok'
<Seveas> they must have improved it then
<byte_code> seveas: youkicked me - did I contravene a guideline in asking my question?
<ripiket> WaZ`, but if you want real upnp to work, try utorrent
<Seveas> gotten rid of som libkrap ;)
<richard__> do i get all those libraries if i install ktorrent?
<Seveas> byte_code, you were flooding
<ripiket> richard__, i think so
<Dr_willis> richard__:  the package manager will install whats needed..
<ripiket> richard__, its not quite 500... im just exaggerating
<ripiket> lol
<ripiket> anyone else see that nick
<ripiket> haha
<binaricalapp> could someone give my an idea on > running applications without a gui > for instance id like to set up firestarter on my server however havnt found much since most how tos require at least a minimalistic DE like X
<Seveas> ripiket, yeah. How daft...
<byte_code> um - oh - sorry - I was trying to ask in as informative a fashion - I thought flooding was where you ask too many questions continuously - sorry
<Dr_willis> binaricalapp:  there are some consolebased firewall tools I recall.. but never used them.
<Moduliz0r> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu x64 to install, the installer locks up at 5% when creating a partition, it's a 500GB drive
<Xk2c> binaricalapp: with hardy there is 'ufw'
<richard__> i'll just try azaerus, i just hope its not as bloated as on windows
<Werenerd> Hello all - I am having a problem moving a large number of files (mp3 & ogg collection) from one HD to another. Everytime I try, ubuntu crashes and I have to reboot. I can't copy the error messages but it appears to be a file i/o error. How would you recommend moving 57 GB of music between HD's?
<ripiket> Moduliz0r, any other active partitions?
<damo22> Blaise: bchunk -r  foo.bin foo.cue foo   that will convert any bin/cue to iso
<ripiket> richard__, it is as bloated as windows
<Dr_willis> binaricalapp:  you could ssh to the box from a different linux machine that has X, and perhaps run firestarter and see the gui that way
<ripiket> richard__, try 'transmission' or 'ktorrent'
<Blaise> damo22 Yes it seems to have worked, thanks for that
<Seveas> Werenerd, if you get I/O errors, one of your disks is dying. Get a working disk
<Moduliz0r> ripiket: no, I let it use the entire disk
<Blaise> damo22 everything else seemed a waste of time
<Werenerd> Seveas: are you kidding me???
<Blaise> damo22 couldn't get fuseiso working either
<damo22> Blaise: i got cdemu working
<Seveas> Werenerd, no
<ripiket> Werenerd, Failing HDs are way  more common than people think.
<Seveas> I get about one diskfailure per month
<ripiket> Werenerd, Get a copy of ultimate boot cd and test your hd (full sector scan)
<binaricalapp> I can ssh into the box , however the out put is still console based and will not GUI
<WaZ`> does the job for me...
<Seveas> which is astonishingly few, given the number of disks :)
<ripiket> Laptop HDs are the worst
<abuyazan> hello
<ripiket> Seveas, beowulf cluster?
<Werenerd> I just double checked, that is my newer HD too. Shouldn't it last more than a year?
<damo22> ripiket: i always buy a new laptop hdd when i get a second hand laptop
<Werenerd> Seveas: I just double checked, that is my newer HD too. Shouldn't it last more than a year?
<Seveas> ripiket, serverpark + desktop warehouse :)
<Dr_willis> binaricalapp:  you can FOrward X apps  and guis over ssh. I do it all the time. ssh -X remotebox, run the app.
<CorruptTerrorist> is there a way i can set up an incoming/outgiong mail server on ubuntu?
<ripiket> Seveas, *jealous*
<Moduliz0r> Is Ubuntu x64's usplash supposed to go out of my monitor's range?
<abuyazan> i am trying to connect to VPN on cisco router but it use PPTP protocol with PAP auth, but i cannot do this
<Seveas> ripiket, I'd say about 2000 disks
<v3ctor> abuyazan: vpnc
<WaZ`> Werenerd: HDs are like russian roulette...
<ripiket> Werenerd, My laptop hd is six months old, already like 20% bad sectors (at least).
<abuyazan> i got this error (nm-pppd-plugin: CHAP check hook)
<gyaresu_> CorruptTerrorist: you can. but if you have to ask you may not want to administrate it.
<Xk2c> Moduliz0r: check "/etc/usplash.conf"
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Seveas> abuyazan, apt-get install network-manager-vpnc and you can do it from the stanard network tools
<Moduliz0r> what should I look for?
<WaZ`> ripiket: get it replaced...
<Xk2c> Moduliz0r: resolution
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Werenerd> ripiket: WaZ` sh_t sh_t sh_t
<ripiket> WaZ`, Oh I got everything backed up, I'm just waiting to get by until this semester is over.
<Moduliz0r> the monitor just turns off usually, cant do much right now though, i'm in a live cd
<Werenerd> ripiket: does this mean I am going to lose all my music?
<damo22> Seveas: whats the quickest way to discover ip addresses of machines on your own LAN?
<ripiket> WaZ`, I cant afford a replacement or cant wait for a RMA replacement
<Moduliz0r> xres and yres are blank
<Seveas> damo22, dhcp leases file
<ripiket> Werenerd, Do you have windows?
<m1lkc0w> Xk2c: I believe virtualbox pulled in linux-386. I've removed it, rebuilt the iniramfs and am rebooting now.
<Xk2c> Moduliz0r: that's your problem
<CorruptTerrorist> gyaresu_, please don't tell me i can but i should not, i just want to know not be told that i shouldn't
<binaricalapp> thanks DR_willis
<Moduliz0r> 640*480?
<binaricalapp> ill give that a swirl
<ripiket> Werenerd, Once you get another HD, use a program called 'unstoppable copier' by 'roadkil' and copy your music to the new drive with that.
<Moduliz0r> How could I check the CD for defects from inside the live cd?
<AudioSenseCD> damo22: clone your mac address
<ripiket> Werenerd, I'm sure someone else has a way to do it with linux, but not me
<richard__> ripiket: azaerus is fine, i donnt know if you seen the latest on windows, it was realy full of shit :(
<Xk2c> Moduliz0r: ic have xres=1280 yres=800
<Seveas> Moduliz0r, when booting, it gives you the option to do so
<Moduliz0r> Yeah but it goes out of my monitor's range and then the monitor turns off
<ripiket> richard__, you tried the linux one? i dunno... 60+ mb of ram usage for a torrent client is simply unacceptable to me haha
<Werenerd> ripiket: funny you should mention that. I was moving my mp3's from the phyical disc that has windows on it so that I can wipe it off.
<damo22> AudioSenseCD: i mean i want to check the IP of another machine on my lan because i dont know it
<richard__> ripiket: heh, well, its nothing to the one on windows, its clean enough for me :)
<Moduliz0r> Is there any way to do it from inside the booted live cd?
<Werenerd> ripiket: well, looks like there is a linux version of that app
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.hardy/8377
<IndyGunFreak> ripiket: what torrent client is doing that?
<Moduliz0r> can't wait for 8.04
<Moduliz0r> not long :D
<m1lkc0w> Xk2c: Just rebooted; sound and wireless are back in business. uname- r tells me it's -generic.
<AudioSenseCD> damo22: rite click on it then choose manualy configure and so on you can cheack it iether
<ripiket> IndyGunFreak, Azureus is pretty much that bloated. I've resorted to uTorrent/Wine just to get a decent torrent client
<gyaresu_> CorruptTerrorist: Mail servers take a lot of configuration. Well a quick 'apt-cache search mail |grep -i server' brings back a bunch. Courier etc. but any should be compileable and installable from source. I really meant that there is no 'magic' mail server programme. They are all a lot of work (configuration & maintenence).
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: ok
<Moduliz0r> What's the OEM install?
<ripiket> Werenerd, very nice, ill have to try it.
<IndyGunFreak> ripiket: oh yah, i agree, i find azeurus absurdly heavy... i just use transmission.. i find it works for me
<m1lkc0w> Xk2c: Thanks a bunch for your help.
<damo22> AudioSenseCD: i mean checking the IP of the machine from a remote machine
<Xk2c> m1lkc0w: ;)
<Werenerd> ripiket: http://www.roadkil.net/unstopcp.html link to homepage
<ripiket> IndyGunFreak, I would use transmission, but I need upnp support
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<ripiket> IndyGunFreak, I dunno how utorrent/wine does it, but for some reason it works?
<WaZ`> ripiket: last time I got an HD replaced by best buy it took like 3 days
<IndyGunFreak> ripiket: yes it does...
<AudioSenseCD> damo22: aww ask Dr_willis about it or Werenerd
<damo22> AudioSenseCD: imagine, i want to SSH into the box, but i cant remember the IP, how do you find a list of possible IPs
<skillz> how to increase mic volume?
<ripiket> IndyGunFreak, upnp on transmission has never worked for me
<AudioSenseCD> damo22: nah you can't
<ripiket> IndyGunFreak, i like the queuing options and stuff on utorrent
<gyaresu_> CorruptTerrorist: Have you had a look on http://howtoforge.com lot's of good setups there.
<CorruptTerrorist> gyaresu_, ok, i knew that, i just thought you said i was stupid :( sorry
<IndyGunFreak> ripiket: hmm, i'mnot a huge torrent downloader, so i don't know.. just the occasinoal movie, and linux iso's
<tilki> alooo
<gyaresu_> CorruptTerrorist: :) I'd never say that.
<ripiket> WaZ`, i bought mine from a smaller VAR so I'll have to wait for their techs to look at the HD (which is silly because I used to be the lead tech of the company)  and then RMA it to their head office, who in turn tests it again, then RMAs it to seagate :( argh
<skillz> how do you increase mic volume in ubuntu????
<Odd-rationale> skillz: Check you alsamixer settings.
<richard__> ripiket: i never ran wine before, but isn't it heavy? or does it realy work smooth to run it like that?
<Odd-rationale> *your
<skillz> cheers
<laesca_> hello
<ripiket> IndyGunFreak, hehe I'm suprised my isp hasnt capped me yet for downloading at 500kbyte/s+ every night, all night
<gyaresu_> hello laesca_
<IndyGunFreak> ripiket: lol, yeah that is surprising
<Xk2c> skillz: right click on the speaker applet
<ripiket> richard__, has some issues, but it works acceptably for me. i really like utorrent, so im willing to put up with it. try transmission though, it's pretty decent. i would use it but my home network setup prevents it
<damo22> WOW ssh -X rocks
<WaZ`> ripiket: arf bureaucracy
<ripiket> damo22, ssh -X ??
<Xk2c> skillz: or "alsamixer"
<ripiket> damo22,  remote X session ?
<damo22> ripiket: yeah
<ripiket> F*CK!
<ripiket> I had no idea that existed!
<ripiket> WOO!
<damo22> ripiket: never used it
<ripiket> Look out university servers!
<ripiket> hehe
<damo22> haha
<damo22> you're taking the mickey
<ripiket> damo22, does it work like vnc?
<angah> hi...
<WaZ`> ripiket: better
<damo22> ripiket: yeah
<WaZ`> ripiket: each user gets their own session
<ripiket> holy sh!t
<ripiket> it works awesome!
<ripiket> now i can use mathematica at home
<ripiket> I love you guys!
<ripiket> hahaha
<laesca_> im looking for an webradio programm, has anybody an idea ?
<damo22> yep
<Dr_willis> ripiket:  it pays to read the ssh docs. :) thats one of the  top features.
<angah> i cannot access my hdd..i l already install ntfs-3g..I'm using feisty..any idea?
<WaZ`> ripiket: wohoo@differentials in bed
<Dr_willis> ripiket:  that and ssh tunnles,   whichis another kicking feature. but i rarely need it.
<rausb0> Dr_willis: i use ssh -R frequently
<ripiket> Dr_willis, haha, well if the man pages werent so goddam* dry...
<Odd-rationale> angah: See if you can access it from a gutsy livecd. If so, upgrade!
<Dr_willis> ripiket:  thers whole web sites and books covering ssh.
<RoadHazard> man pages do lack a certain flair
<ripiket> hahaha
<reaby> angah: did you shutdown windows properly.
<ripiket> We need Tony Robbins to write the man pages
<angah> i just using 1 os only..
<RoadHazard> I think stephen king wrote the cygwin man pages
<angah> no windows..but that hdd using ntfs format
<Tooommi> I'm going to get a new nvidia graphics card. So is using the "restricted drivers" the best way to go?
<Odd-rationale> Tooommi: yup!
<laesca_> so so
<laesca_> tztztzzz
<byte_code> laesca: try www.reciva.com - u can add the radio stations to rhythmbox
<Tooommi> Odd-rationale: Okay thanks :)
<blue-frog_> damo22: use nmap to scan the network, but if you have no right to do it you will get in trouble most certainly
<laesca_> wow, thank you
<ripiket> RoadHazard, i try to stay away from the man pages. makes my head explode
<damo22> thanks blue-frog_
<byte_code> laesca: reciva.com lists lots of online stations around the world
<WaZ`> byte_code: is there mandarin pop on that website?
<angah> i'm using force mount..but my friend said.. i have edit in 1 file..either fstab or mtab.. he not remember wel...can any one guide me?
<byte_code> WaZ: what is mandarin?
<WaZ`> byte_code: a language
<rausb0> ripiket: try "man false", it's funny
<richard__> byte_code: chinese language
<WaZ`> byte_code: also known as mandarin chinese
<byte_code> Waz:oh - chinese ? probably -
<laesca_> very nice im looking on this site
<ripiket> lol. false needs a man page?
<RoadHazard>        false - do nothing, unsuccessfully
<rausb0> ;)
<Dr_willis> every command needs a manpage
<Dr_willis> :)
<ripiket>  The full documentation for false is maintained as a Texinfo manual.
<ripiket> lol, as if the man page wasnt explicit enough
<laesca_> so a nice weekend for all , bye
<angah> i have put sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/disk -o force in my /etc/rc/.local .. i not sure it really work or not..
<angah> so..each time i restart or start my pc..it will load that script
<egoleo> hello i installed a windows base game with wine but the fonts of the game dont show. help me plse. i am using gutsy
<Dr_willis> angah:  why do you have to do that? you can make a fstab entry for your hard drive
<gyaresu_> angah: did you look at the ntfs-3g page on ubuntu?
<astro76> angah: you should use fstab instead
<prince_jammys> angah: why not just create an fstab entry?
<gyaresu_> !ntfs-3g | angah
<ubotu> angah: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_willis> angah:  you should also have windows check that disk so you dont have to use -o force
<Werenerd> ripiket: I don't think the linux version works or I am an idiot. it keeps trying to open in wine
<angah> i was said earlier..i already install ntfs-3g but still cannot access my hdd..
<Dr_willis> angah:  did you install/run the ntfs-config tool?
<angah> i dont know what to put in fstab
<prince_jammys> angah: /dev/sda2 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<angah> Dr_willis: already
<Dr_willis> i think ntfs-config only modifies existing fstab entrys however. it wont gerneate new ones.
<Arelis> hi everybody. I started an install of Wine, and it's been busy for some time now (7 minutes?), with something that shouldn't take so long, and Ctrl+C doesn't abort it.:
<Arelis> robin@robins-computer:~/bin$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Arelis> Configuring binfmt-support (1.2.10) ...
<gyaresu_> Arelis: If nothing happens soon, worst case is to open another terminal and 'pkill -9 dpkg'
<Arelis> Anybody?
 * gyaresu_ waves at Arelis
<egoleo> anyone help me plse
<Arelis> gyaresu_: did you read my question?
<egoleo> i dont get fonts showing with a game i installed with wine
<egoleo> on gutsy
<gyaresu_> Arelis: Yes. And answered you.  If nothing happens soon, worst case is to open another terminal and 'pkill -9 dpkg'
<byte_code> WaZ`: yes - there are mandarin spoken language stations on www.reciva.com
<WaZ`> byte_code: cool thanks
<byte_code> although I can't understand a word of it - I'm afraid
<Arelis> gyaresu_: oops, didn't see it. thank you :)
<byte_code> ;-)
<gyaresu_> egoleo: You might be better off trying the wine forum or checking in at winhq
<ripiket> Werenerd, utorrent is wine-only. there's no linux version. did you try transmission?
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> thnx
<abuyazan> network-manager-vpnc is for cisco VPN
<Arelis> gyaresu_: alright that worked but now how do i restore dpkg?
<gyaresu_> egoleo: or wine channel
<egoleo> what is the wine channel
<egoleo> bcs just tried
<abuyazan> i am not using CISCO VPN, i run PPTP VPN on Cisco router
<egoleo> and nothing
<blahblahx> anyone know what "language failed with exit code 127" means
<blahblahx> ?
<WaZ`> byte_code: me either ;-)
<abuyazan> i installed network-manger-pptp but it always fail to connect
<abuyazan> how can i use PAP authentication with PPTP client
<gyaresu_> Arelis: Well personally I'd 'sudo apt-get --purge remove wine' and then reinstall. See if you win second time around.
<Arelis> gyaresu_: says i have to use dpkg --configure -a.. which does the same thing all over again
<blahblahx> anyone know what "language failed with exit code 127" means
<byte_code> WaZ`: lol! I found out about it cz I have a linux powered Bush internet radio that connects via wireless lan: I listen to armenian folk, jazz, Nasa, etc. it's neat little piece of hardware.
<ripiket> blahblahx, no luck with google
<blahblahx> ripiket: i know thats why i asked here
<gyaresu_> Arelis: are you installing single package with dpkg?
<WaZ`> byte_code: haha armenian, good one as well :D
<gyaresu_> blahblahx: Got some more info on what you were doing?
<ripiket> blahblahx, what are you trying to do
<Arelis> gyaresu_: no, i started the whole thing with synaptic. installed "wine" from "Add/Remove programs", after adding the wine repository.
<gyaresu_> Arelis: hmmm. 'sudo dpkg -r wine'
<blahblahx> ripiket gyaresu_ I'm building a distro based on ubuntu, and on the test iso, when you install the system in a different language, you get  "language failed with exit code 127", but the language works automatically after the error
<ripiket> blahblahx, judging from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-399211.html looks like your dependencies are f*cked up
<byte_code> WaZ`: The armenian music is quite varied, one minute it's aremenian technoi, the next it's almost klezmer. I love it. All brought to you by the power of linux
<WaZ`> byte_code: cool
<Quiz_Master> hello I need some help
<gyaresu_> hello Quiz_Master
<_Tux_> Is there any way to compile my own kernal but keep the existing one ??? (in grub list)
<blahblahx> blahblahx: what? that doesn't even mention any language errors
<Quiz_Master> gyaresu_: hii
<Dr_willis> _Tux_:  yes. You normally do it that way.
<Quiz_Master> I installed Ubuntu
<Quiz_Master> and now I wanna install XP for my little sister
<prince_jammys> !enter | Quiz_Master
<ubotu> Quiz_Master: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Tux_> Dr_willis : so i'll manually need to added another entry in the grub list for the new kernel?
<Quiz_Master> ok...
<gyaresu_> Quiz_Master: Ok. Well that's not a problem as long as it's on a second hard drive.
<Quiz_Master> no I have only one Hdd
<blahblahx> gyaresu_: any ideas?
<holyguyve1> I already asked this in xubuntu but no one has answered, so I am asking in here.  I accidently xkilled the xfce panel (start bar) & now I have restarted my computer 3 times & it refuses to start the panel & whenever I click to open the panel manager, it will not open. (I am talking about the whole panel, as in the bar that goes across the entire top/buttom of the screen)
<gyaresu_> Quiz_Master: Bad news then is that Ubuntu doesn't mind but xp does. You'll need to install xp first and then ubuntu.
<byte_code> prince_jammys: isn't using the enter key a safer way to ask a question without being kicked for flooding?
<prince_jammys> i
<prince_jammys> don't
<zeel> yes xp first then ubuntu
<prince_jammys> think
<ripiket> blahblahx, not really enough information to deduce what's going on. i.e. what script/process is producing the error, etc
<prince_jammys> so
<Quiz_Master> gyaresu_: isnt there any way?
<cjsstables> hello all.  wondering if smeone can help me diagnose sound problems Ubuntu 7.10 (Linux Mint Xfce)
<byte_code> prince_jammys: ok - in that context I have to agree¬ lol.
<Arelis> gyaresu_: that worked. But i do want WINE.. hmm..
<Dr_willis> _Tux_:  of course. :)
<gyaresu_> blahblahx: Error is in the disk you are making?
<Dr_willis> _Tux_:  'update-grub' MIGHT find the new kernel.. ive never noticed really.
<byte_code> prince_jammys: I want to ask a lirc question but no I'm too scared that seveas will kick me again - how should I go about asking my question?
<prince_jammys> byte_code: then you have to piece together the question, when there's other people's comments in between.  in your case, the question was very long, so you could pastebin or make it a bit shorter
<Itaku> when a file in terminal is colored like this what does that mean?
<gyaresu_> Quiz_Master: Like i said, it's not a linux problem. I could elaborate.
<_Tux_> Dr_willis: thanks, I'll keep reading on how to compile a kernel to be sure im doing it properly
<byte_code> prince_jammys: ok
<cjsstables> it looks like ubuntu is loading the wrong driver for my sb audigy card.  It is loading emu10k1 when it should be emu10k2
<gyaresu_> Quiz_Master: Not that i don't want to help. It's not that. You just NEED to install xp first if only on one drive.
<prince_jammys> !paste | byte_code and first give a brief intro to what it's about
<ubotu> byte_code and first give a brief intro to what it's about: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Quiz_Master> gyaresu_: ohk.. i will do
<Quiz_Master> gyaresu_: thanks
<blahblahx> ripiket: sorry. I have made my own distro based off ubuntu 7.10. when you run the test iso, ubiquity seems to act funny. if you choose a language other than english to install with, then after install you get the error  "language failed with exit code 127". However, the language is installed and works, just I can't figure out why the error pops up.
<byte_code> prince_jammys: thank you :-)
<blahblahx> ripiket: and also with the timezone. If you choose any of the timezones, there is the error "Timezone selection failed" but it works afterwords
<Itaku> uh when i download apache2 where do i put the html files?
<blahblahx> Itaku: /var/www/
<gyaresu_> Arelis: Try running the 'sudo apt-get install wine' from command line may give you better logging. Try an upgrade first.
<marta_> Hi, I seem to be getting random X crashes, can someone please help me fix them? I've pasted the X log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59669/
<Itaku> thanks
<Arelis> gyaresu_: will do
<ripiket> blahblahx, Ok, I don't know enough to help you out, but from what you've typed I would think that people would be in a better position to help you.
<blahblahx> do you know who would be able to help me better?
<danand> _Tux_ - using the package kernel-package creates a .deb of the new kernel. You can then install with dpkg. The update of grub etc should be done automatically for you
<ripiket> blahblahx, someone older and wiser than me
<blahblahx> ripiket: any specifics?
<blahblahx> ripiket: or channels?
<ripiket> Seveas, Where's your hardy repository ?
<DaveEngland> hello! could anybody tell me, how can i mount an .iso image?
<ompaul> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DaveEngland> !iso
<gyaresu_> !iso | DaveEngland
<ubotu> DaveEngland: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<_Tux_> danand : cool! I want to do it since I made several minor changes to some parts of the kernel (code wise)..wanna test it
<ripiket> ompaul, i know, im just trying to motivate him to create a hardy repository
<danand> _Tux_ - make sure you read all the info on the correct way to create a new kernel for Ubuntu first though :)
<ompaul> ripiket, he will in time
<marta_> nobody knows what's wrong?
<danand> _Tux_ - if you made small changes to certain modules, i think you can just recompile those modules for the kernel your currently running and test them that way. That may be a bit more complex though..
<gyaresu_> marta_: What did you do that may have cause this or has it done it from fresh install?
<lesshaste> do any wireless printers work in linux?
<_Tux_> danand: I made changes to specific IO modules in the kernel, Which I would like to test, and of course im not going to compile the whole kernel...
<marta_> gyaresu_: it has started happening randomly for the last week
<gyaresu_> lesshaste: Did you check the wiki and google?
<_Tux_> danand: still reading on how to compile ,etc.... there are many guides over the web
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: the ubuntu wiki?
<marta_> gyaresu_: I ran memtest and my ram seems to be ok so I really have no idea :/
<Dr_willis> lesshaste:  Hmm.. depends on how they are wireless i guess. :)   and how they are working as a printserver.
<lesshaste> Dr_willis: :) It's just for my home setup
<gyaresu_> marta_: Heat? could be the memory on the card. Do you solely use linux?
<gyaresu_> lesshaste: Yep.
<marta_> gyaresu_: yes I only use Ubuntu ; how can I know of it's the card's memory?
<danand> _Tux_ - yeah.... and they all tell you to do it a different way... :) Try looking for links in the Ubuntu docs or forums only.
<Quack3> hello
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: 0 results of about 3343 pages. (0.10 seconds)
<Dr_willis> lesshaste:  theres bluetooth wirless.. and network wireless.  i'd hope a wireless networked printer would be having a decent printserver built in.  Not sure how else they could work.
<lesshaste> gyaresu_:  :)
<gyaresu_> marta_: Excellent question. Don't know.
<gyaresu_> lesshaste: 0 results of about 26885 pages. (0.71 seconds)
<gyaresu_> ;)
<egoleo> hey i have fixed ma wine problem
<egoleo> is working fine
<egoleo> thnx all
<_Tux_> danand:  you are right, each site tells something else, I would stick to the ubuntu docs...
<lesshaste> Dr_willis: ah so you don't think the linux end would need any more than a functioning wireless card?
<_Tux_> danand: I guess they are the best place to be since im using ubuntu
<DaveEngland> could anybody help me mounting and .iso image?
<gyaresu_> lesshaste: model?
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: model of?
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: You saw the docs right?
<Dr_willis> lesshaste:  depends on the printer. You could get a wireless router and let the printer connect to that. and have the linux box wired in.
<egoleo> oh now ma windows game plays fast and cool
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: What went wrong?
<lesshaste> Dave123: -o loop :)
<prince_jammys> marta_: see if this is relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200851
<DaveEngland> it doesnt work the mound command :S
<Dr_willis> lesshaste:  Ive just about given up on wireless  networking.
<lesshaste> Dr_willis: oh.. :( why?
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: 'sudo'
<DaveEngland> gyaresu_,  yes i have tryed with sudo
<Dr_willis> lesshaste:  becuase its a total pain in the backside.
<Quack3> My Problem : I had trouble Booting in My windows using GRUB.. When I click XP's option my system reboots... If I try to install XP, MBR gets overwritten and I get "Missing OS" error. And I had to install GRUB again
<DaveEngland> gyaresu_,  i will paste, what it returns!
<Dr_willis> lesshaste:  it was easier for me to just run wires and make a gigbit network
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: Is there a mount point with the name you are trying? like /mnt/iso
<lesshaste> Dr_willis: :( I have my desktop on  a usb wireless dongle connecting to my adsl box.. that is fine
<DaveEngland> gyaresu_,  -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59670/ this is what i get!
<Dr_willis> lesshaste:  you are one of the few people then that ive seen get linux and wireless usb dongles working.
<lesshaste> Dr_willis: although I should say the rt73 that ubuntu ships with is completely and utterly broken
<gyaresu_> Dr_willis: Given up on wireless networking? Do you just mean with printers?
<lesshaste> Dr_willis: you need to download the rt73-cvs then all  is fine
<Dr_willis> gyaresu_:  ive ran wires. :) heck with wireless..
<Dr_willis> gyaresu_:   i do have a networked printer -  its 12+ yrs old now heh..
<lesshaste> Dr_willis: I also bought an edimax dongle as I knew the drivers were open source
<DaveEngland> gyaresu_,  what is there wrong? :S
<Quack3> gyaresu_: My Problem : I had trouble Booting in My windows using GRUB.. When I click XP's option my system reboots... If I try to install XP, MBR gets overwritten and I get "Missing OS" error. And I had to install GRUB again
<gyaresu_> Dr_willis: Well wireless is somewhat of a thing of mine and it's getting fairly bulletproof in my experience
<prince_jammys> marta_: do you use the application "yakuake"?
<vl4dy> i can use debian repositories?
<Dr_willis> gyaresu_:  its about time.. :) its been such a utter disaster for ages now.
<marta_> prince_jammys: well the error is similar and I am running a widescreen resolution, but it only crashes sometimes
<vl4dy> i need agree Debian MadWifi Packages
<marta_> prince_jammys: nope
<andy_h> yes
<cjsstables> can someone helpme get sound running
<Dr_willis> gyaresu_:   remindes me of the winmodem fiasco years back
<vl4dy> nobody?
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: Naming convention :)
<prince_jammys> marta_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/165093
<pavel> Kde to jsem ?
<prince_jammys> marta_: just stuff to look at, haven't found solutions
<gyaresu_> !madwifi-tools | vl4dy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madwifi-tools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andromda> Hello everyone!
<gyaresu_> vl4dy: 'apt-cache search madwifi'
<lesshaste> vl4dy: what is the problem?
<vl4dy> i intalled it
<Jack_Sparrow> vl4dy, Not advised
<lesshaste> vl4dy: madwifi is in restricted drivers for ubuntu
<marta_> prince_jammys: thank you very much anyway :)
<DaveEngland> gyaresu_,  naming conention? i dont understand :S
<Quack3> :(
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: You're not TAB completing the 'path' for /media/disk-2/Call of duty 4/rzr-cod4.iso
<andromda> I have problems with my NVidia card to make 3D at 1280x800
<kmyst> hey anybody out there notice amarok crashing them out to a login screen?
<vl4dy> it not found
<prince_jammys> marta_: they are the same errors, apparently a common problem
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: Or you would have back slash
<Jack_Sparrow> vl4dy, Not advised that you use debian repos..  sorry if that was a bit slow
<ibbuntu> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my gfs laptop as she's fed up of windows, and the Live CD won't boot, I've checked the integrity of the CD and its fine. What can I do to find out what's going wrong?
<vl4dy> i need recent madwifi drivers
<Quack3> ok seems nobody could help
<marta_> prince_jammys: it seems so, I guess it's a good idea to turn compiz off
<gyaresu_> and DaveEngland
<andromda> It works fine without restricted drivers at 1280x800@60 (widescreen) but when I activate the restricted drivers
<prince_jammys> marta_: for the moment
<lesshaste> vl4dy: you can get madwifi to work in ubuntu without using debian drivers.. what is the model ?
<DaveEngland> gyaresu_,  still dont understang :S what should i do?
<Exaltia> does someone there could help me with kubuntu and atheros 5212 based chipset wifi card ? it looks like up, knetworkmanagers says somethings about my network, but still unable to associate with it
<Jack_Sparrow> ibbuntu, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<vl4dy> in this page: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Debian/MadWifi
<vl4dy> pls tell me if it is posible
<ibbuntu> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I'll try that
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: Don't steal games... http://www.google.com.au/search?q=rzr-cod4.iso
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, WHat nvidia card,
<LimCore> what is nowdays better, nvidia ~7500 or radeon ~x1650pro or ~hd2600pro ? I need good quality, excelent stability and good 3d games performance. If it can be done on open driver then the better
<DaveEngland> gyaresu_,  this is just a test..
<mpoz2> Is this a bug: sbackup in gutsy does not ignore files >10mb in ~/.cache/tracker/ although it's configured to do so. Any hint?
<andromda> I look at the screen and I see a zone of 1024x768 of the screen OK and the rest to reach 1280x800 with the background of the logon of ubuntu!?
<andromda> Any idea what could it be?
<lesshaste> LimCore: 3d game performance and open source don't go together :)
<gyaresu_> DaveEngland: You're typing that path out right? Not letting the first couple of letters and then hitting the TAB key?
<lesshaste> vl4dy: can you give some details of what the hardware is and what you have tried in ubuntu please?
<Quack3> My Problem : I had trouble Booting in My windows using GRUB.. When I click XP's option my system reboots... If I try to install XP, MBR gets overwritten and I get "Missing OS" error. And I had to install GRUB again
<DaveEngland> everything is right yes..
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ibbuntu> ok, it hangs with a kernel panic
<LimCore> lesshaste: so which closed driver is better? for nvidia or radeon?
<vl4dy> lesshaste, mi laptop have ar5006eg model
<Dr_willis> Id say avoid ati like you would the plague. :)
<vl4dy> for mi wifi
<vl4dy> atheros
<lesshaste> LimCore: I am probably not the best person to judge.. but someone here will have an opinion :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ibbuntu, did you try the second option of adding those two commands
<ibbuntu> it says there's a bad EIP value
<andromda> what is pastebinit
<wxPython> hello
<vl4dy> it only found with nwdrapper
<ibbuntu> no I haven't I'll do that
<gyaresu_> lesshaste: LimCore You won't get good 3D rendering on open driver. The nvidia 9600gt that just came out is very good at ~$200. Is that what you were asking?
<kmyst> anybody having issues with amarok crashing them out to a login screen?  it happens to me when i maximize the window
<vl4dy> i need install madwifi driver
<gyaresu_> vl4dy: Have you enabled your repos?
<LimCore> gyaresu_: ok, so I will use a close driver. But which card then? nvidia or radeon?
<vl4dy> no....
<gyaresu_> LimCore: nvidia have historically been better but now AMD owns ATI they are making more moves. the 9600gt is the best value atm.
<lesshaste> vl4dy: can you confirm you have tried restricted-modules?
<andromda> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<gyaresu_> !repos | vl4dy
<ubotu> vl4dy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<vl4dy> only need la latest version of madwifi perhaps it found with mi hardware
<gyaresu_> vl4dy: Then install package madwifi-tools
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, That isnt waht I asked you to do..
<vl4dy> yes it was intalled
<vl4dy> but it not found
<gyaresu_> vl4dy: What 'not found'
<lesshaste> vl4dy: ok.. then follow these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212600&page=2
<jumeaux> qui parle francais
<SamuraiDio> hi
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: (s)he needs a newer driver
<marta_> prince_jammys: Interesting. I guess I should just hope it gets fixed in the next X release.
<lesshaste> jumeaux: not here
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr | jumeaux
<gyaresu_> !fr | jumeaux
<ubotu> jumeaux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<monk12> hey all, i am installing ubuntu in vmware. i have a question, what shouldi put in for "mail name" when configuring postfix. this is a dev box for running drupal. id like it to forward emails to users i sign up. i am also using verizon, so should some sort of email relaying be setup so they dont block the emails sent out of the box?
<andromda>  nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<manuel_> has anyone an ASUS PB2 Deluxe wifi motherboard?
<SamuraiDio> what partition editor does ubuntu installer uses? gParted? can i safely resize NTFS patitions with it? without data loss?
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<prince_jammys> marta_: from what i'm seeing, they don't seem to know what causes it
<gyaresu_> lesshaste: You are quick to tell people things that are not terribly helpful. It's hard (especially if your french) to appreciate humor/irony on an IRC channel. (Just thought i'd mention it. No offence meant).
<geirha> SamuraiDio: gparted, yes. Safely, depends on how safe you want to be. I've never had problems when using gparted, but it can happen, so you should backup your most valued data
<moad> are there any widgets for linux ? like the Dashboard ones ?
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: I am not at all offended but actually what was it that was unhelpful?
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: was it "not here" ?
<gyaresu_>  lesshaste> jumeaux: not here
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: anything else?
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: "You are quick to tell people things that are not terribly helpful"... implies a bigger problem :)
<kris_ph> I've been receiving emails with these details: from Cron Daemon ; subject: Cron <smmsp@****> test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp; Message: /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: line 875: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: No such file or directoryhow would I solve it? I will not be using sendmail anymore...
<gyaresu_> lesshaste> LimCore: 3d game performance and open source don't go together :)
<gyaresu_> :)
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: I thought that was quite helpful :)
<gyaresu_> *cough um. right.
<ibbuntu> ok it got further this time. It now says "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0"
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: don't forget my very helpful reply to vl4dy :)
<Jack_Sparrow>  ibbuntu I would suggest the alternate cd (not the server)
<ibbuntu> ok, I'll download that and give it a try
<lesshaste> gyaresu_: actually.. the least helpful thing I have seen here today was, have you tried google or the wiki :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste,  Please stop this ...
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: stopped
<marta_> prince_jammys: I just wish I had the skills to debug it :/
<Jack_Sparrow> thank you
<lesshaste> np
<mafia> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<lesshaste> hi mafia
<LinuxMonkey> lesshaste and gyaresu_  I would suggest you move your conversation to a private channel.
<gyaresu_> lesshaste: It's always a good indicator if they have provided no other info.
<SamuraiDio> geirha, ok, but does the ubuntu 7.10 has recent parted libs? that can resize ntfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMonkey, It has been handled
<lesshaste> LinuxMonkey: there is no conversation. it stopped
<Jack_Sparrow> gyaresu_, Please drop it as well
<gyaresu_> kris_ph: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545751
<LinuxMonkey> Jack_Sparrow: yeah sorry didnt catch your msg
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mafia> who wanna cc seller
<kris_ph> gyaresu_: thank you...looking....
<lesshaste> Am I allowed to say how much I am loving ubuntu having just moved from Gentoo?
<monk12> so when installing ubuntu, what should mail name be if its just a dev box. but i want email server to send emails.
<geirha> SamuraiDio: yes, it will resize ntfs-partitions. The gparted livecd iso is only about 60MB, so you can go fetch that one if you want the absolute latest version
<andromda> here you have http://paste.stgraber.org/1564
<Jack_Sparrow> mafia please explain
<gyaresu_> !offtopic | lesshaste
<ubotu> lesshaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mafia> cvv i mean
<SamuraiDio> geirha, thanks
<gyaresu_> lesshaste: that's an invite not a rebuke :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gyaresu_, one positive comment does not need you to trigger the bot
<Jack_Sparrow> gyaresu_, I asked you to drop it...
<kmyst> anybody using gusty and have amarok installed have it crash unexpectedly if you hit the maximize button on the window, and you are left sitting at a login screen?  i.e. it'll completly crash the desktop ala ctrl alt backspace
<edgy> Hi, how can I know the netbios name of a windows host with port 139 open? I tried nbtscan ip.ad.re.ss but it shows no result
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<gyaresu_> Jack_Sparrow: Imparting good form on irc is actually quite helpful and is why i posted the link. I'm going to converse about that subject there. (As he's not in the chanel) So I'm not someone you need to worry about (which would also be evidenced by my regular contributions to this place)
<Jack_Sparrow> kmyst, HAve you installed anything outside our repos, added any repos of your own etc..  Hopefully never used automatix
<kmyst> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, gyaresu_: chill a bit, both. Enjoy the good weather :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas, good morning
<Seveas> heya
<kmyst> Jack_Sparrow: this is a very odd problem not isolated to me since i've seen it on a friends laptop as well
<Seveas> it's afternoon in the civilised world ;)
<LinuxMonkey> omg hey Seveas long time no see.
<Seveas> (/run)
<kmyst> Jack_Sparrow: and his is as vanilla stock as it can get
<monk12> whats a good X server/gui for ubuntu. i just installed the default Server.
<Jack_Sparrow> kmyst, That is what I was trying to determine
<Seveas> kmyst, I've seen that bug on launchpad
<Seveas> so it's indeed not isolated
<encryptz> monk12: xorg is the one and only
<monk12> my friend showed me a nice one. where windows move like apple osx
<LimCore> what is now perfered for 3d games (with good stability and quality) for linux?  in ~200 USD segment? nvidias or radeons?
<Dr_willis> monk12:  some reason you just wanted the server?  theres dozens of window managers you can use
<monk12> yeh sorry. win manager i meant
<Dr_willis> LimCore:  when in doubt - stickwith nvidia.
<Seveas> monk12, install the ubuntu-desktop package and find an osx theme for compiz or metacity
<kmyst> Jack_Sparrow: mine is more or less stock but no none default repos or anything
<encryptz> monk12: ahh. well, that's personal taste. i prefer gnome and fluxbox
<LimCore> Dr_willis: :/
<kmyst> seveas you have? i didn't see it
<Jack_Sparrow> kmyst, Knowing that is very helpful
<Dr_willis> LimCore:  go buy what you want then.. :) you asked ... heh heh
<kmyst> Jack_Sparrow: heh ya i know...i thought it was jsut me until we installed ubuntu on his and then installed amarok, of course all the security updates, etc.  and boom...it crashes him out just like me
<LimCore> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> kmyst, any similarities in hardware..  video cards perhaps
<kmyst> Jack_Sparrow: only similar thing is we both have ati cards but iirc different models but i could be wrong
<blahblahx>  I have made my own distro based off ubuntu 7.10. when you run the test iso, ubiquity seems to act funny. if you choose a language other than english to install with, then after install you get the error  "language failed with exit code 127". However, the language is installed and works, just I can't figure out why the error pops up
<jamestoy> morning
<fredmv> morning james et al.
<andromda> Hi, anyone knows how to fix the problem with nvidia and widescreen at 1280x800?
<andromda> http://paste.stgraber.org/1564
<butterz> andromda , do you have the nvidia drivers installed
<htop> im sorry if this is a dumb question. but what is the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> blahblahx, Wrong room for that question..  perhaps /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> andromda:  just earlier today. I had to run the nvidia config tool and tell it what my proper monitor res was. afer intstalling the nvidia drivers.
<dams_toulouse__>  widescreen at 1280x800 --> apt-get install 911resolution
<encryptz> htop: a lot
<blahblahx> Jack_Sparrow: im not really getting any answers there
<butterz> htop , ubuntu is based on debian
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, looking now
<gyaresu_> LimCore: :s You paraphrased my answer to you back as a question to the channel? Dude it's a 9600gt but if you wait a month it'll be the 9600gtx. The 9600gt is THE absolute undisputed best card for the money to buy full stop the end. http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/nvidia-9600gt-review.ars
<Dr_willis> Hmm isent 911resolution for intel cards?
<htop> butterz: I know.  but what are the differences?
<fredmv> is there anyway to use wget to download all of the, e.g., mp3's off of a page?  Or am I getting into Perl/etc.territory?
<htop> encryptz: thanks...amazing insight
<kris_ph> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> blahblahx, And this is NOT the right room for your question
<encryptz> htop: too many to list here. hit google
<kris_ph> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<AudioSenseCD> Jack_Sparrow: wahhhh i know was d prob on my ububtu system my VGA Suckss got it to throw to trash he he he he
<erawfish> fredmv: man wget, especiall -r
<blahblahx> Jack_Sparrow: i asking a support question right?
<htop> kris_ph: so the main difference is release schedule?
<fredmv> erawfish, yeah, I'm in the man page right now.    Thanks man.
<butterz> kris_ph , wow thats a neat trick haha ;p
<htop> encryptz: what's wrong with asking in an ubuntu irc channel?
<andromda> I have the nv driver and It's working fine but when I activate the 3D restricted drivers it shows a small screen 1024x768 area and the rest is the backround of ubuntu.
<butterz> i wish we had one of those in ##freebsd
<gyaresu_> kris_ph: How'd you go with the link?
<htop> basically...if i download debian and install all the packages that ubuntu has in its releases.  ill have ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, I need a pdf on your monitor.. your v/h rates look too low
<butterz> andromda , then edit your xorg.conf or XFree86-4
<encryptz> htop: because this is a support channel, where people come for help. not general discussion. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<encryptz> htop: no, you won't. you'll have a broken box
<butterz> htop, no
<htop> encryptz: talking about ubuntu is off topic?
<encryptz> htop: if it's not support? yes
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow: what you need the specs?
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, I need a pdf on your monitor.. your v/h rates look too low   vertrefresh and h-sync
<Dr_willis> ubuntu has been moving farther and farther from debian with every release it seems...
<kestir> encryptz: that isn't off topic at all.  if you don't know the answer just keep quiet
<Dr_willis> tryng to convert a debian box to a ubuntu box. was documented in a few places.. and lets just say.. what i read..wasent pretty.
<AudioSenseCD> oisstttttt people be polite to them
<htop> I was just thinking about trying a debian system. but wanted to know what i should be prepared for.
<skillz> how do you kill resources in ubuntu.. ie see what resources are running and killing them.?
<blahblahx> htop: debian is great
<Seveas> Dr_willis, it's not supported, will most likely fail and can work beatifully iff you know what you're doing
<Jack_Sparrow> htop, THis is a support room for people running ubuntu.. not a discussion room about the differences with debian which can lead to long drisuccions .. yes offtopic
<ipe64> htop: tyy sidux
<butterz> htob, its harder
<Seveas> in other words: it takes 15 minutes to install ubuntu from scratch, don't inflict the pain of trying to turn debian into ubuntu on yourself
<ipe64> try
<butterz> more setup
<Dr_willis> Seveas:  or blow up like a.. err.. somthing that blows up good.. if you dont. :)
<kris_ph> htop: if you want to install debian and want to learn more about it....visit #debian
<Seveas> Dr_willis, blow up like an internet argument? :)
<AudioSenseCD> kris_ph: Where r u from?
<Dr_willis> Seveas:  blow up like a #ubuntu-offtopic argument!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Seveas> !ot | AudioSenseCD
<ubotu> AudioSenseCD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skillz> how do you kill resources in ubuntu.. ie see what resources are running and killing them.?
<lordleemo> skillz: top  htop or  gui  system administration system monitor
<Seveas> skillz, htop
<PAPAH> hh
<toby> Hi
<encryptz> skillz: how are you viewing these resources?
<skillz> thanks guys
<blahblahx> sk_: from the terminal you can do ps -ax and then kill -processid
<Seveas> (assuming you mean see which processes use the resources and subsequently shoot them
<Seveas> )
<wxPython> is there a firefox bug community on irc?
<encryptz> wxPython: irc.mozilla.org
<blahblahx> wxPython: irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<toby> Is it possible to save you work on FreeBirth on Studio Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> toby, You probably want the #UbuntuStudio room
<gyaresu_> skillz: 'pkill -9 name_of_app' is good because you don't need to know the full name.
<kris_ph> What's the best proxyserver for ubuntu? Installing them on the same box...
<toby> Thanks
<Seveas> kris_ph, squid
<erawfish> !studio | toby
<ubotu> toby: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<skillz> ooh, good tip gyaresu
<skillz> thanks
<erawfish> !best   | kris_ph
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | andromda
<gyaresu_> kris_ph: or privoxy
<ubotu> kris_ph: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ubotu> andromda: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Seveas> skillz, pgrep is nice as well
<encryptz> skillz: you have to be careful with that though, as you may kill the wrong process
<rosebuntu> come on #ubuntu-kr
<Seveas> encryptz, killing random processes can be fun
<andromda> sotty
<andromda> sorry!
<encryptz> Seveas: it sure will teach you linux... :)
<amenado> I made an expanded of liveCD iso into a hard disk so I can boot from it, but installing it once its go "live" somehow misses creating the /boot/grub  directory with all the stage files on it and off course misses creating the menu.lst..why?
<Seveas> encryptz, my first big linux lesson was rm -rf /var/lib (note to anyone reading: DO NOT DO THAT)
<encryptz> skillz: i'd install htop, learn the keyboard shortcuts 'k' in this example, and send it a signal 15 or 9
<Aatu> Testing
<Seveas> Failed
<gyaresu_> hi Aatu
<amenado> Seveas-> from what i just posted, can you shed some insights?
<Aatu> hello
<gyaresu_> !welcome | Aatu
<ubotu> Aatu: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<encryptz> amenado: so, you installed ubuntu successfully, just not grub?
<andromda> I have a Generic PnP on VIA
<Aatu> Thank you
<monk12> dam first thing i try to do in ubuntu is switch to root user, then i say to myself, hmmm did the install ask for a root password? i remember creating first user which i named john and that password. i see though under him if i 'sudo mkdir spam' in / dir, he can create it. is the first user created the root user?
<encryptz> amenado: everything else is in place?
<amenado> encrypts well not totally successul because of those missing items
<jcarlos21br> bom dia!!!
<amenado> encrypts pretty much yeah is in place
<gyaresu_> jcarlos21br: espanol?
<jrib> !root | monk12
<ubotu> monk12: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis> monk12:  first user has 'sudo access' :)
<crocd> any grub wizards that can help me get mine working?
<amenado> encrypts btw its not just grub, its the stage1.5 files is not copied over..
<jcarlos21br> gyares_: portuguese or spanish...
<Itaku> where can i get more screen savers?
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, Sorry cant help you...  those rates dont look right to me and without the specs, I dont know what to change them too
<monk12> k thanks.
<encryptz> amenado: interesting. i guess you'll need to boot from another medium and kernel, mount the local filesystem, chroot to it, and install grub. however, that's a best guess
<Seveas> jcarlos21br, #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-es then ;)
<andromda> Jack_Sparroy, the specs will be in the manual PDF of the notebook?
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, This is probably not the best place for help building your custom livecd
<encryptz> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jcarlos21br> nobody speak portuguese or spanish in channel??
<crocd> i have run grub setup (hd0,2) all works correctly but I cannot boot into my system.
<afancy> HI ALL: When i install Together 2006 for Eclipse on Unbuntu, I got the following error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59675/
<afancy> does anybody help me on this problem??
<Seveas> !br | jcarlos21br
<ubotu> jcarlos21br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<monk12> ahhh i see. i was used to typing root password everytime sudo before in other distros.
<Seveas> !es | jcarlos21br
<ubotu> jcarlos21br: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gyaresu_> afancy: Tried the #elipse channel ;)
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> it is not a customized livedCd its the ubuntu 7.10, just copied to the hard disk, boot to make it live (success), then install, its the install part that fails..
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, possibly and if not they should be available on the web
<afancy> no eclipse channel as it is due to the library
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, how can I tell what my monitor is?
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, I dont remember that in the optional ways of installing ubuntu..  What os are you trying to mount it under
<gyaresu_> afancy: Ah. Yep got that one. You need to add a line to /etc/eclipse to include java6...  wait one.
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, Look for general specs on your laptop
<toby> #ubuntustudio
<afancy> gyaresu_: could u give more details?
<Jack_Sparrow> toby /join #uubuntustudio
<kestir> encryptz: don't send me private messages without asking
<andromda> ok, I'm reading the manual pdf to look for specs of monitor
<gyaresu_> afancy: "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun" I had a different erro but I reckon if you add that line to the top of "/etc/eclipse/java_home" it should be fine.
<toby> Thanks
<encryptz> heh
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> i used both fedora and ubuntu's grub.. having a copy of livecd on hd  and then boot it, using an entry on the grub menu pointing to this copied area/partition
<toby> My PC cashed - very  unusual for Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, usually says v/h 35-70   24-160
<toby> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> but different numbers
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > amenado
<amenado> encryptz-> btw,  the way i corrected it, is before rebooting, i checked the /target  for boot/grub and if not there, look all over /target to copy over the stage1.5 stuff and create grub right there and then
<wxPython> Firfox 3.0 beta 4 has a bug!
<wxPython> just found it
<Itaku> where can i get more screen savers? i want a new screen saver for umdm :((((((((((((((((
<Jack_Sparrow> wxPython, That is why they call it BETA
<afancy> gyaresu_: but the line:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun was already in the java_home
<encryptz> Itaku: what's umdm?
<Itaku> university of michigan dance marathon
<Itaku> its a charity drive
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> we are getting to a point  that wasting CDROM or dvd is unnecessary, got to be a better way to try livecd if one has a running linux..
<rod> Hey the daily images report for the last few days that openoffice wont build. Well I dont need openoffice, but will the daily image still succesfully complete the install process?
<iwkse> hi all, there's any ubuntu devs?
<jrib> !hardy | rod
<ubotu> rod: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, Do you have a large usb stick?
<jumeaux> gros con de ta mere
<encryptz> Itaku: look at the xscreensaver package, although ubuntu has quite a few...
<iwkse> some livecd, ubuntu too, can't boot from usb-cdrom device
<rod> tx jrib for the channel info
<andromda> I found it!
<andromda> It says 15.4" WXGA (1280 * 800) TFT LCD
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, Do you have a large usb stick?    How about rewritable cd's
<Itaku> none of them are cool enough :/
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> nah, i didnt even use an external usb.  just another partition within the hard disk, big enuff to copy the expanded livecd
<andromda> Supports CRT Resolutions up to 2048 * 1536
<andromda> at 85Hz
<encryptz> Itaku: then google is your friend. :)
<iwkse> since the new root is mounted before the driver is recognized
<iwkse> anybody experienced it?
<Sin42_> i get an error starting up wow like described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541207&highlight=wow+tmu
<Sin42_> has anyone a solution for this?
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> i somehow find my cd-rewriteable flaky or as you have seen people complaint about burning cd/dvd  so i went this route, its not really bad, very fast too, extremely fast install
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, I was saying that it does work with usb.. if you dont like wasting cd's buy a rewritable.. but this is the wrong channel for trying to come up with new ways to install a test drive cd
<foxray> hi, how would i go about replacing my nvidia card with an ati card? i need to remove the nvidia drivers frist right?
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, What laptop are you using
<Itaku> encryptz: theres one screen saver i want but its not installed how do i install it. im using xscreensaver
<gyaresu_> Sin42_: WoW is installed with wine?
<encryptz> Itaku: gnome or kde?
<Itaku> how?
<Itaku> uh
<Sin42_> gyaresu_: yes
<Itaku> idk
<Itaku> it just says the name
<andromda> I'm using one called Bangho
<gyaresu_> Sin42_: Have you tried the wine forums or the channel?
<encryptz> Itaku: do you have "Applications  Places  System" in the upper left hand corner of your screen?
<andromda> complete description of the specs is :
<Itaku> yes
<andromda> NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 (G72M-V) Discrete Video System (External On Board) TurboCacheTM Total Graphics Memory up to 512MB (with System Memory) Supports Dual Display and Ergonomic Refresh Rates up to 2045 * 1536 at 85Hz Supports Microsoft DirectX 9.0 64MB or 128MB using On Board DDRII Memory
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> i got a working process now going, knowing what to check right after it installs, very fast install. and everything needed is on the livecd rom.. anyhow, i know what you mean..<wink>
<encryptz> Itaku: then you're running gnome. click System -> Preferences -> Screensaver. all should be listed there
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, Please do not paste into the channel.. I simply asked for make and model of your laptop
<Itaku> encryptz: theres one not installed but how do i install it
<andromda> Exactlly the model Bangho 1501C
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, I have a script that will take a live cd and get it running on a usb stick.. if that might give you some tips
<Sin42_> gyaresu_: not yet, good idea
<afancy> gyaresu_: that line is there
<sebas891> andromda: are you trying to setup ubuntu on a bangho laptop?
<afancy> anyway to solve this problem?
<SlayerFaith> Jack_Sparrow: Excuse me interrupting, but I'd really like that script
<encryptz> Itaku: not sure actually. sorry. i have never bothered installing separate screensavers other than what is provided
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> sure, i'll take a look at how you used casper scripts to check and copy stuff over...kindly paste the link
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, The video.. great if you can help
<gyaresu_> afancy: post pastebin again please.
<andromda> no, it's already installed and work fine but without the 2D support
<jumeaux_> qui parle francais?
<encryptz> !fr > jumeaux_
<jumeaux_> Qui a
<jumeaux_> Qui parle Francais ?
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: i'm trying to setup ubuntu on a bangho on  CS1222C ... no luck so far,
<encryptz> jumeaux_: /j #ubuntu-fr
<sebas891> jumeaux_: bonjour.
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59676/
<jumeaux_> bonjors
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jpatrick> !fr | jumeaux_
<ubotu> jumeaux_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, gimme a couple minutes.. I am looking for v/h rates etc
 * Lunks gives Jack_Sparrow
<mariamystar> i need to permentatly mount a harddrve on setup, can someone help me?
<Bo^Dick> hi
<sebas891> hey folks, any idea when I'm using the alternate install cd, the keyboard does not respond at the menu "Choose language"
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: ok.
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: what filesystem?
<Itaku> !screensavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxray> Is it possible to remove my nvidia card and its drivers and replace it with an ati card? Do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<liotruct> moi
<gyaresu_> !ubotu | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: how about the 'mount' command
<liotruct> häh
<mariamystar> Bo^Dick: i tried
<gyaresu_> !fr | liotruct
<ubotu> liotruct: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<liotruct> moikka
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: what happened?
<javaccen> help me: double clicking .tex files in gnome often causes x to crash
<mariamystar> bo^dick but when i reboot it's gone and i have to remount it
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: ok, you must add this into a file somewhere
<abuyoussif> hi
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: trying to remember which one
<mariamystar> bo^dick: for a little background, i'm using wubi, so it is a virtual hard drive, if that matters
<mariamystar> bo^dick: fstab?
<gyaresu_> !hi | abuyoussif
<ubotu> abuyoussif: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: possibly
<jumeaux_> je vais casser unbuntu
<jumeaux_> mrd
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: what filesystem?
<jumeaux_> unbuntu
<mariamystar> bo^dick: i don't know how to answer that questionn, i'm sorry
<javaccen> help me: double clicking .tex files in gnome if kile is open causes X to crash
<jumeaux_> ubuntu
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: maybe it's purely virtual?
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, Those look quite nice but my spanish is not great..   Since you seem to have some experience.. have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and when you get three option for setting up video go to advanced and try to have it scan your monitor specs for v/h rates
<mariamystar> yea
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: existing as a file rather than a device then
<andromda> sebas891, do you have the v/h specs of your notebook bangho?
<mariamystar> bo^dick: yes, but then they all are when you use wubi
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: why doesn't it work to add a line into the fstab then?
<mariamystar> bo^dick: i haven't trued addinga line yet, i don't know what line to add
<Jack_Sparrow> mariamystar, Personally I think wubi is a terrible idea
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: i haven't used wubi myself
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: but i can access ntfs partitions
<mariamystar> Kack_Sparrow: the only rason i don't go straight to linunx fully is because i plan to get a recording console, and i dont have enough money to buy a mac yet, and that means i'm going to need windows to run Pro Tools
<jjozsi> hy
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, His problems are not with linux or ubuntu.. they start with wubi
<Bo^Dick> what the hell is wubi?
<mariamystar> Bo^dick: hahaha
<jjozsi> hahaha xD
<Jack_Sparrow> mariamystar, I dual boot .. works fine..
<Bo^Dick> me too
<mariamystar> bo^dick: it sets up the pc to run ubuntu without installing linux onto a real harddrive
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow andromda : they are nice laptop... but it's a fight to get linux working on them. I had a bangho working great with 7.04 but no luck with 7.10
<Bo^Dick> works lovely
<kris_ph> how to install fastcgi in ubuntu|?
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: is wubi a ubuntu emulator?
<mariamystar> bo^dickL but that means i'll have to format my harddrive, i have so much data on my windows partition that if i try to partition it now, it will ruin my data
<andromda> sebas891, I have the 7.10 working fine with standard nvidia drivers with 1280x800
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow andromda : nope I don't have the working xorg accessible for now.
<Odd-rationale> If i dual-boot ubuntu+xp on a machine that has DirectMedia (or whatever its called), will I lose DirectMedia?
<mariamystar> bo^dick:  no, it actually installs ubuntu, but the harddrive is a file
<gyaresu_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu)
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: move the files then to another drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick,  Wubi uses a file to simulate a drive structure etc..   tries to contain it like that
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: now i'm starting to catch up
<sebas891> andromda: which model of bangho you've ?
<mariamystar> :)
<andromda> sebas891, I have the DS1501C
<Bo^Dick> i planned my partition table carefully when i set up my stuff
<mariamystar> i also dont know where my windows install disc is
<andromda> sebas891, the only issue that I have is the webcam (m560X driver on development)
<mariamystar> quite frankly, after using ubuntu for a few months now, i barely ever even touch windows
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: if you use "ntfsclone" you could ghost your win setup
<Jack_Sparrow> mariamystar, Not knowing where your windows install disk is... (Not our problem)   you must need to reinstall windows occasionally.. it has that whole death spiral thing..
<mariamystar> bo^dick: what do you mean "ghost"?
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: i've reghosted my win partition twice in recent time
<Ken-away> Hi
<meoblast001> hello
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: a total image of drive
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> are you familiar with that script you pasted? if you were, any idea why formatting the usb drive as ext2 and not ext3?  my experiece with that is livecd will not boot off ext3 fs, only ext2 only...i wonder why..
<andromda> sebas891, other issue that I have is problems with screen resolution when I enable the restricted drivers of nvidia
<meoblast001> i have noticed a critical bug with the Intel Graphics driver..... where should i go to report this bug
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, must be ext2...
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: ntfsclone does this except master boot record
<sebas891> andromda: I'had the same problem with the webcam... to be honest I did not even tried when I saw the status of the driver.
<andromda> sebas891, the rest is working just fine :)
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: so when you get virus that can't be removed you could either reinstall windows with all apps (hours or days of work)
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> yeah have to be ext2,  i have been looking around for excerpts on why that is the case of only accepting ext2 and not ext3, btw fat16 is okay to boot from
<sebas891> andromda: I've the bangho with the sis chipset... and it's a pain.
<andromda> sebas891, I tried but the only thing I got is a big black image, and some times it hungs! hahaha
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: or smack back the image (done instantly in minutes at most)
<mariamystar> right
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: plus that the image tool makes it exactly identical
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, can you edit andromda 's xorg.. pull out the v/h and modes in her monitor settings and have her try it
<mariamystar> bo^dick: i'm just thinking, that if ican mount this drive that i've made, then why can't i mount it on startup, ya know?
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: there by referred to as ntfs_clone_
<mariamystar> it might be a virtual drive,m but it mounts just like a real one
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: no idea
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, sebas891: great idea, I will try it!
<mariamystar> hahah
<Bo^Dick> mariamystar: add a script at startup somehow maybe?
<andromda> sebas891, it is in http://paste.stgraber.org/1564
<mariamystar> maybe
<mariamystar> alright, well thanks a lot Bo^dick
<Bo^Dick> np
<mariamystar> good day everyone
<Bo^Dick> do i have to install a c++ compiler in ubuntu?
<Bo^Dick> or does a compiler exist by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, Should already have one
<Bo^Dick> i wanna try to compile rosegarden 1.6
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<Bo^Dick> is it simple in it's syntax?
<henkdetank> Q: I deleted some files using my samba connection. The files are gone, but it seems they aren't deleted! And i can't find them anywhere on my disc!
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<n2diy> I just got 10 SD flash drives, I could label 8 of them, but 2 won't initialize. Is there a way to initialize them, or are they DOA?
<Bo^Dick> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow andromda: I don't have the working conf on hand, I setup the laptop for a friend.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, also most likely need kernel-headers for your specific  uname -a   kernel
<amenado> henkdetank-> its pregnant or not pregnant? lol... its gotta be one way or the other than, cant be in between
<sebas891> andromda: now I'm trying to install a same model with the lastest stable version of ubuntu. (no luck so far)
<kris_ph> hello... can anybody here point me to a link with guide on how to install fastcgi in ubuntu gutsy?
<henkdetank> lol my hungover head has troubles getting around that one
<andromda> sebas891, did you try the livecd of 7.10? It works great for me!
<Bo^Dick> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, http://paste.stgraber.org/1583               but make a copy of your old xorg
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, ok, will try it!
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, where is it hanging up
<sebas891> andromda: yes, I tried... it hangs.  I'm with the alternate cd now.  but the keyboard is not working...
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, try the livecd again..  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: right after the USBcore detection.
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: I tried that :)
<snm> hi all. i tried to write my own daemon start script and i put it into /etc/init.d/ . now i can start this daemon with 'sudo /etc/init.d/mydaemon start'. this works fine so far. but now i would like it to be started on system boot automatically. how can i achieve that?
<henkdetank> so, does samba delete files completely, or does it send the files somewhere on my server (i checked .Trash but it aint there)
<kestir> what is the keyboard shortcut to magnify the screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, just for a test...  how about disabling the usb in the bios
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: there is no such option in the bios...
<Jack_Sparrow> kestir, do you have compiz installed
<kestir> Jack_Sparrow: yessum
<Jack_Sparrow> press super and roll the wheel on mouse
<kestir> Jack_Sparrow: great, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow, when I boot on the alternate cd, I do f6 had fb=no, I get to the menu chosse language... and the keyboard is not responding.
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, I have the new xorg file and I create a new file xorg.conf with that
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, it seems there are some issues with that hardware...  til now I had never even heard of that brand
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, now what I have to do to enable it?
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, You know what to do it screen goes black.. right
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: it is a brand made in Argentina ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, log out and in to test it                sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, restart the ubuntu?
<wxPython> in Firefox 3.0 Beta 4, the page is reloaded if the homepage button is pressed in multimedia keyboard, and it doesn't matter whether the setting is set to 'New pages should be opened in:   a new tab'   or   'New pages should be opened in:   a new window'
<n2diy> I just got 10 SD flash drives, I could label 8 of them, but 2 won't initialize. Is there a way to initialize them, or are they DOA?
<lorenzo_> hi, i would like to backup my XP partition to an image file. Can you suggest a simple backup software for gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, yes
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, ok!
<wxPython> in Firefox 3.0 Beta 4, the page is reloaded if the homepage button is pressed in multimedia keyboard, and it doesn't matter whether the setting is set to 'New pages should be opened in:   a new tab'   or   'New pages should be opened in:   a new window'
<Jack_Sparrow> lorenzo_, ntfsclone
<Henke> Hey, anyone here have knowledge in wiring and connecting amplifier/comp/tv??????
<andromda> see you...!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<lorenzo_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks a lot!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<crabbe> hi, is anyone familiar with netatalk ?
<lorenzo_> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to bug you again, I cant find ntfsclone in synaptic, where do i get it=
<gob1029> i have a toshiba satellite notebook, using the Realtek HD audio, but when i plug my headphones in, i hear sound out of both my headset and the internal speakers.  any clues on how to fix this?
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: with the live cd, when I add noapic it hangs right after the usb stuff, I put acpi=off it hangs earlier ... TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0...
<Jack_Sparrow> lorenzo_, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> lorenzo_, here is the manual while I find it  http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsclone.8.html
<lorenzo_> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok, sorry. it is in the ntfsprogs packet. cheers
<niquita> I'm trying to get a webcam up and running on my ubuntu machine.  Supposedly it uses the gspca driver.  Although the driver doesn't load automatically when I plug in the webcam, it does load properly with "modprobe gspca".  I don't have a /dev/video directory though, so no programs are able to access the webcam.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> cheers
<ibbuntu> turns out that my gf's laptop has a unichrome graphics card, and there's a bug in gutsy which has been fixed in hardy, so I'll download Hardy alpha and see whether that works
<sebas891> hey folks, any idea where I can find the complete cheat code for ubuntu ? is like the knoppix one ?
<MadsRH> Does anyone know if there will be a new boot screen for Hardy or is it still this one http://topi.xdt.hu/images/ubuntu_boot2.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, mine isnt complete.. assuming you mean command line modifiers
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<Sin42_> could tell my anyone the actual nvidia driver version you get via envy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sin42_, envy is a bad idea
<Sin42_> Jack_Sparrow: an upgrade could be a fix for my wow probs
<Sin42_> Jack_Sparrow: currently running 169.12
<Jack_Sparrow> Sin42_, envy isnt needed for that.
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: yes, interesting... any way to pass the language and keyboard using the cheat code ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, what about setting it to english for the install then changing it after
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, what about hooking an external keyboard up for the install
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, Just throwing out some suggestions
<brobostigon> good afternoon, averyone.
<DIL> where would i find the data for my mailbox for evolution - want to migrate my email to a new machine
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon, morning :)
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: I just tried that :) no luck with that ( the external keyboard work fine to edit the boot parameter (f6 ... ) )  but does'nt respond after the boot process.
<brobostigon> DIL: there maybe a hidden folder in youre home dir for that
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, Im out of ideas...
<DIL> brobostigon, would know the title by chance
<KR-data> sebas891, what's the problem?
<brobostigon> DIL: no sorry, but anable view of hidden folders in nautilus,and i am sure you will find it.
<DIL> brobostigon, ty bro :-)
<sebas891> KR-data:  i'm installing off the alternate cd, and the keyboard is not responding when I get to the menu (Ubuntu Installer main menu) even a external usb keyboard
<sebas891> KR-data: I'm on a fancy bangho laptop... chipset sis
<KR-data> sebas891, ok :S that sounds like something that's out of my knowledge, sorry :(
<Polarina> Is it possible to burn the ISO 9660 image file to a DVD disk and install Ubuntu from it?
<sebas891> KR-data: no problem.
<brobostigon> Polarina: yes
<bassinboyl1> is there any resume options on the live cd for a broken bootloader?
<DIL> brobostigon, fyi ".evolution" thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> Polarina, yes you can put the cd iso on a dvd and get it to boot
<Polarina> brobostigon: Thanks.
<amenado> bassinboyl1-> how did you know it is  a broken bootloader? what indications do you have?
<brobostigon> !grub | bassinboyl1
<ubotu> bassinboyl1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Polarina> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Polarina, No cd's around
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the hints :)   is there some debug mode in the installer?
<Polarina> Jack_Sparrow: DVDs are cheaper these days. :)
<Sin42_> got nvidia 169.12 installed and glxinfo | grep direct tells me direct rendering is disabled, how can i enable it?
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, not in the sense that you mean..  HAve you tried any other distros..
<skurakai> Hi. I update some programs and ATI drivers from Envy, and now can't shutdown (or restart) kubuntu. I have only black screen but HD and processor work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Polarina, I noticed that last time I bought disks.. thosught it was odd
<brobostigon> !envy | skurakai
<ubotu> skurakai: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jack_Sparrow> skurakai, There is a reson we tell people not to use envy...
<Jack_Sparrow> reason
<bassinboyl1> amenado: because I have been using grub for about 5 years :)
<skurakai> so you think that problem make Envy?
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: you read my mind! I'm have a suse image around... and a debian etch. I'll try these. I need to burn them. it's worth the try :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> skurakai, Most certainly
<brobostigon> skurakai: its posible its caused by envy, yes.
<sebas891> Jack_Sparrow: but after lunch, see you.
<Jack_Sparrow> skurakai, I would suggest you restore fom backup or a fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas891, good luck
<skurakai> hm. i'am lamer :) how can install ATI driver under kubuntu
<kris_ph> I just read an article saying that lighttpd is better in terms of performance and speed than apache2.. So my question is.. is lighthttpd supported by ubuntu?
<skurakai> i try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide but doesn't work
<linxeh> kris_ph: are you serving something like digg then ?
<Polarina> skurakai: Last time I heard, under the Restricted Driver Management.
<KR-data> skurakai, the restricted driver-manager should suggest is as far as I know
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<amenado> bassinboyl1-> would you care to share your observation so we can learn from you? what symptoms indicates bootloader and not not something else?
<Mudassar> HELLO
<dbzhang800> hello
<Mudassar> I have a problem... In ubuntu my headphone volume is so low
<linxeh> kris_ph: but yes, its supported as in there are packages for it
<amenado> kris_ph-> umm..light has significance?  what do you think?
<brobostigon> Mudassar: try turning there volume up??
<Mudassar> I have done everything what I can do, but no solution, plz help me regarding headphone
<Mudassar> yes
<Mudassar> every volume is full
<Mudassar> but voice is so low
<Jack_Sparrow> Mudassar, /join #Alsa
<Mudassar> ok
<DIL> Mudassar, did you try the headphone on another device to see if it is operating properly
<skurakai> but with kubuntu native ATI driver i have many probklems
<kris_ph> linxeh: thanks... amenado, can't get your point
<Mudassar> headphones are working fine in windows
<monkeyBox> Is there an ubuntu package for the 2.6.24 kernel that I could use?
<bill_> ola alguem ai???
<KR-data> skurakai, well if they're still as bad as when I had an ati card, no wonder, only thing you can do if that's the case is whine at ati and buy a nVidia-card
<linxeh> kris_ph: its a universe package i think. do you really think you need lighttpd over apache ?
<bill_> ola felipe de onde tc??
<KR-data> skurakai, though I'm not sure about how it is after amd bought ati
<brobostigon> moneybox: do a search in synaptic, that will tell you.
<amenado> kris_ph-> there is a reason they call it light..
<Pirate_Hunter_> hi need help getting flash on opera
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > bill_
<kris_ph> linxeh: mmm... just so curious about this issue.. what do you think?
<bill_> hi
<DIL> yo voy cagar aqui
<logikon> bill_: tenta /join #ubuntu-br
<Mudassar> Any solution to the headphones ?
<bill_> si estoy no brazil
<logikon> DIL: that's real classy
<bill_> ok
<brobostigon> !alsa | mudassar
<ubotu> mudassar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kris_ph> amenado: sounds like you're against with light....
<Jack_Sparrow> Mudassar, I made one.. join the alsa room which deals specifically with sound issuse
<linxeh> kris_ph: unless you are specifically having problems I would use apache. if you are having problems, then you'll need to be doing more than just looking at the webserver - for most people the overheads are in the applicatiosn they host on the server, not the server itself
<andromda> Hi, everyonw
<andromda> Hi, everyone
<skurakai> now i know :) next PC must have Nvidia - but now have sux ATI :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, welcome back
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, sebas891: it worked!
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, I am so happy for you
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow, sebas891: I have changed the xorg.conf and then installed the restricted drivers
<amenado> kris_ph-> i agree with linxeh.. what exactly are you having problems with?
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, sebas891  left, but will be glad to hear it
<kris_ph> Jack_Sparrow: can I ask you? Can you recommend lightttpd over apache2?
<DIL> huh
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow: now it's working with 1280x800@50hz with 3D enabled..
<nick_> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<nick_> No whitelisted driver found
<nick_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Jack_Sparrow> kris_ph, I have no opinion as I have never used either
<HelplessIdiot> Help required for "rescuing" a LVM/DMCrypt system after a rogue windows installation has overwritten the MBR. Anyone ever done that?
<andromda> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you very much!
<Jack_Sparrow> andromda, you are most certainly welcome
<kris_ph> I don't have much problem with apache2 honestly.. it is just maybe than I'm a speed freak
<nick_> I see this when i running compiz in console
<nick_> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<nick_> No whitelisted driver found
<nick_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<elTigre> Hey, how can I switch my laptop's monitor back on?
<Jack_Sparrow> nick_, please /join #Compiz
<linxeh> kris_ph: you wont be able to measure it on a small site, and its hard to measure it on most typically larger sites too in my experience
<elTigre> I find it impractical to restart X everytime I accidently close the lid
<HelplessIdiot> The /boot partition is availble, however, all other partitions, including root and swap are encrypted in a DMcrypt LVM container.
<Mudassar> how to join the alsa room ?
<linxeh> we tend to use lighttpd for things where you need to serve lots of static imagery
<Pirate_Hunter_> hi need help getting flash on opera
<linxeh> Mudassar: /join #alsa
<elTigre> and vbetool dpms on only deals with my second monitor, the main laptop monitor is still dark
<bassinboyl1> amenado: nevermind, it's a storage issue, Error 18
<Jack_Sparrow> Mudassar, you were there.. for 2 seconds.
<kris_ph> linxeh: experience is a best teacher.. have you tried both in different environment.. right? small site and larger ones?
<amenado> elTigre-> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596101954/toc.html   nice reading for tips on X
<ctx144k> hello all
<ctx144k> iam using ubuntu-server 7.10
<amenado> bassinboyl1-> seriously, i'd like to learn, shed some light on why you suspected it was bootloader..
<linxeh> kris_ph: if your cpu is sat 99% idle there is not much point in making life hard for yourself. we use lighttpd internally at work on one of our servers for serving up images, everything else is apache
<ctx144k> is there a way to configure the startup - that i get login-screen (on console) after loading all daemons?
<bassinboyl1> amenado: I don't think my bios can handle a disk this size
<amenado> bassinboyl1-> ahh okay..
<linxeh> kris_ph: those are small-medium sites (10,000+ hits per day)
<linxeh> kris_ph: but hosting webapps as opposed to just simple news pages - some of them serve web mapping to things like nasa worldwind
<ctx144k> at time i get login-screen on console before loading services like postgres and so on
<elTigre> sorry that didn't help me at all, amenado
<amenado> kris_ph-> you said it yourself best, experience is the best teacher, now go and try my friend..
<kris_ph> linxeh: uhuh! interesting..
<ctx144k> so i get informations in my screen like "* postgresql [OK]" and so on
<linxeh> kris_ph: what are you hosting? just something for your own use on a lan ?
<skillz> when u join a channel in IRC, and it says needs voice.. what does that mean, and how to enable it
<amenado> elTigre-> thats a new book on X windows ..you have to dig up and read up..
<Pirate_Hunter_> hi how can i get flash working on opera 9.2?
<kris_ph> amenado: yeah.. but I don't like to test it myself that's why I'm asking those who have experience with these two flavors...m sure linxeh is honest..
<elTigre> sorry I won't ...
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter_-> still at it huh? i dont there there was much progress since we tried it last week..heh
<kris_ph> linxeh: company website with gallery2
<elTigre> I just want to switch the monitor on
<elTigre> I won't buy and read a big book for that !
<amenado> kris_ph-> come on, you go and try it, i encourage you..you may learn a trick or two..
<Pirate_Hunter_> amenado: hmmm last week? i wasnt trying to install flash last week...?? well do you know
<linxeh> kris_ph: I wouldn't waste your time with lighttpd - by all means try it out for your own experience
<bluefox83> Pirate_Hunter_, from what i remember of installing flash, there's a .so file somewhere, it likely is symlinked to firefox directory...you need to follow the symlink and make another one in your opera directory
<amenado> elTigre no need to buy the orielly book, it is online for you to read.. it has an index to seek what you need..maybe..
<linxeh> kris_ph: most people run apache, and thats what you'll find the most guides for. if something needs lighttpd you can run that too
<elTigre> it doesn't cover the topic anyway
<Pirate_Hunter_> bluefox83: i know that but how do i actually do that what is the command?
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter_-> if not last week, in the last two weeks maybe? am still not getting flash to work in opera...
<kris_ph> linxeh: now.. can these two run on the same box simultaneously?
<bluefox83> Pirate_Hunter_, ln -s <actual file> <new location>
<amenado> elTigre-> are you sure? you seem pretty quick on reading a whole book
<Pirate_Hunter_> amenado: oh i see still my head is still fuzzy
<Cannon> hey
<Cannon> am having a few troubles
<sevenseeker> howdy
<elTigre> no but I am quick at using strg
<elTigre> +f
<elTigre> ctrl+f
<hischild> i'm having a problem with a dualhead setup between my laptop and a tv .. i followed the guide, used nvidia-settings, switched pal and ntsc, basically did everything that i could think of ... yet it remains black and white.
<Cannon> i've installed azureus but how do I associate torrents with it?
<Pirate_Hunter_> amenado: check this tut out - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-flash-working-in-opera-920.html
<skillz> when u join a channel in IRC, and it says needs voice.. what does that mean, and how to enable it
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter_-> but is it working for you?
<Toshiaki> hola!
<bluefox83> Cannon, when you go to a website for torrents, and you click to download...use that little dialog box and tell it to "open with" and then click the browse button and find azureus
<vignesh> Cannon, right click on any of the torrent file, choose properties and then Open with tab.. choose azerus from Add->custom command
<splicer> Are there any vpnc experts here?
<Cannon> yeah, i can find the directory
<sevenseeker> I am having trouble creating a zope-2.10 site with mkzopeinstance (using python2.4)
<sevenseeker> OSError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/var/deployments/openflow/./bin'
<Cannon> but not a file to associate with
<Cannon> as in I have no idea which one! lol
<vignesh> Cannon, any torrent file..
<Cannon> the root of az are all .conf etc
<Pirate_Hunter_> amenado: havent tried it going to do it later still like i said check it out
<andromda> anyone knows the best way to enable desktop enhancements in ubuntu like compiz?
<ovo> hello
<bluefox83> Cannon, you likely need to look in /usr/bin
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter_-> sure..anyhow it does not work..
<jrib> !effects | andromda
<Cannon> yeah, i looked in there and it showed nothing
<ubotu> andromda: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<andromda> I have tried it but I loose the windows decorator
<Cannon> maybe they are all hidden
<jrib> andromda: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<Baever> Hey! I am running a live session of Ubuntu 7.10 And am on the way to install it, but i have a very important and big folder on it and now is the time to partition the disks, I already have a ext3 partition and swap. Is there anyway to skip this step of the installation ?
<sevenseeker> any zope users here?
<isa268[FAN]> hello where can i go for help with compiz
<AtomicSpark> using an rsync application on windows. is this possible?
<andromda> Join #compiz-fusion
<hischild> AtomicSpark, you want to sync between windows and ubuntu? i use scp for that ..
<jrib> !nodeco | andromda
<ubotu> andromda: If you're missing windows decorations after enabling Desktop Effects with an NVIDIA card, try « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 » in a !shell.
<amenado> Baever-> use a free partition and dont touch the existing ones if possible, you can re-use and old swap but thats it...also save your important files somewhere else before starting..
<AtomicSpark> i use rsync on my ubuntu machines to backup to a server. so yes its a ubuntu server that i want to back up to :P
<blakeman> Hello, I'm having problems getting sound to work
<bluefox83> sevenseeker, from what i just read, zope is a web application server...i don't think you will find many folks here that use anything like that
<linxeh> AtomicSpark: there is rsync in cygwin. there are some native ports too
<AtomicSpark> k thanks.
<amenado> sevenseeker-> those nice folks in #pyhton or #zope may of help
<blakeman> I've been all over the internet for a week now and I can't figure out how to get my sound to work. I've seriously tried figuring it out on my own and can't do it.
<hischild> i'm having a problem with a dualhead setup between my laptop and a tv .. i followed the guide, used nvidia-settings, switched pal and ntsc, basically did everything that i could think of ... yet it remains black and white.
<blakeman> Can someone help me?
<bluefox83> blakeman, we kinda need a bit more info about the problem before we can help
<amenado> blakeman-> i emphatize with you..its a tuff one..
<Cannon> hmmm, ktorrent has minimized but I don't see it in the sys tray?
<blakeman> Aw this sucks bad
<blakeman> What info can I tell you
<fat-head> i just downloaded dark horizon lore its a .bin file how do i install it ??
<jrib> !sound > blakeman (read the private message from ubotu)
<hischild> blakeman, can you be a bit more specific? like what laptop/computer you have?
<sevenseeker> amenado > thanks
<bluefox83> blakeman, what sound card are you using? what configs have you tried?
<blakeman> I have an Emachines W4620 laptop
<Baever> amenado: But in this step the installation process only offers me to re-partition
<amenado> blakeman->  umm try  speaker-test
<meoblast001> what is the command i use to get the necessities to make a project from source?
<bluefox83> blakeman, oh man...emachine makes laptops now? D:
<blakeman> I've been all over the Ubuntu support pages and tried everything I found there. It was working for a while and now it's not
<hischild> meoblast001, build-essential
<amenado> Baever-> no selection for manual ?
<dbzhang800> fat-head, run ./*.bin in terminal
<skillz> in some IRC channels, it says needs voice.. what does that mean? and how to enable it
<blakeman> The sound card is ATI IXP Conexant 97 SB400
<bluefox83> as if their desktops weren't bad enough D:
<jrib> meoblast001: install the build-essential package.  You also need to install all the dependencies for the project as well
<blakeman> Now the volume control icon has a red symbol on it and says there are no devices found
<bluefox83> blakeman, you're likely going to get to compile alsa from source...
<towelie> Could someone help me get my wireless chip to work?
<bluefox83> i have a conexant soundcard, and i had to compile it from source as well
<jimmygoon> What will FUSE do if the network drive is unavailable
<blakeman> I have tried that (I think) at http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/12/getting-sound-to-work-on-your-ubuntu.html
<AtomicSpark> explode
<bluefox83> towelie, you need to tell us what kind of wireless card
<towelie> its a broadcomm 43xx
<towelie> 4303 to be specific
<EpsiloN_> hi
<blakeman> I'm about to give up on Linux if I can't get this sound figured out
<EpsiloN_> How can I change language in Ubuntu?
<bigdaddysky> towlie, have you tried the restricted drivers?
<EpsiloN_> what keys i should use
<Baever> amenado: nope already checked there, the problem is that the folder is like 125 gb, so it would take a while to upload it to the net, partition and format the disks and then download it again hehe
<EpsiloN_> How can I change language in Ubuntu?
<EpsiloN_> what keys i should use
<jrib> EpsiloN_: enable the language in system -> administration -> language support first.  Then you can change your languague at the login screen by pressing the "options" button
<towelie> bigdaddysky: I only have a wireless connection on here, I'm in windows. It doesn't have the software source for it, and Ic an't get it because of that
<paolinuz> hi
<amenado> Baever-> if it is that important, you know you'd take the time, if not, aw heck, just do it! as nike motto says..hehe
<blakeman> Well thanks but no one out there seems to have a simple answere to this problem so later
<towelie> my ehternet port is fried on this motherboard, I'm out of pci slots for an ethernet card, and I don't have an ethernet cable long enough to reach here
<jrib> EpsiloN_: please do not pm, use this channel
<EpsiloN_> ok
<EpsiloN_> so how can i change the language
<amenado> Baever-> am surprised that it does not allow you to have a choice to partition manually
<bluefox83> blakeman, ok, those instructions are missing a ./configure flag and i don't remember what it is, please go to #alsa you may have to wait for someone to answer you, but give them as much info as possible and they should be able to help walk you through it, they walked me through setting up my soundcard :)
<jrib> EpsiloN_: at the login screen, press "options" and select your language
<bigdaddysky> hmmm what version of ubuntu you runnig
<EpsiloN_> Gunty Gibbon
<towelie> latest, 7.10
<Baever> amenado: hehe, maybee the best thing is to buy a new disk and just copy everything
<EpsiloN_> 9.10 i suppos
<bluefox83> EpsiloN_, you mean 7.10, as that's as far as it goes in releases so far...
<EpsiloN_> i want to change the typing language
<amenado> Baever-> there you go, you came up with a great idea.. we all must do what we have to do to achieve the end...heh
<bluefox83> EpsiloN_, also...it's gutsy
<amenado> Baever-> pr0n videos must be preserved at all cost..haha
<EpsiloN_> i want to use russin language now for typing
<towelie> So if anyone followed me on my broadcom 4303 wireless card problem
<EpsiloN_> how can i do this?
<towelie> I tried dling the files from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old
<jrib> EpsiloN_: did you try what I said?  I've explained it twice now.  What is not clear?
<bigdaddysky> towelie, I know i had trouble with my broadcom 4318 card but i used the restricted drivers and it worked
<towelie> bigdaddysky, when I try to enable it it says I don't have the system source
<towelie> and I don't have an internet connection to get that source
<bigdaddysky> o ic
<towelie> I'm trying to enable internet, but I need the internet to do so :P
<PyKid> join #PyCon
<PyKid> hmm :-P
<BronxAngel> anybody know the command line to start a second mysql server running on a different port and data dir?
<amenado> towelie-> ummm have you looked in craigslist for el cheapo complete fairly decent systems? i mean below 70 bux perhaps?
<DIL> towelie, so how are you ont irc, your laptop should have ethernet
<bigdaddysky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=broadcom+bc43xx try this towelie
<towelie> DIL, I booted back into windows
<amenado> BronxAngel-> do you have access to mysql config file? look there and attempt to use a different port, and libraries?
<DIL> towelie, use ethernet
<towelie> DIL, my ethernet port on my mobo is fried, I don't have enough cable to reach here, and I don't have a pci slot for a card
<BronxAngel> amenado: good point
<DIL> towelie, i had a linksys card that used the referenced driver too may problems with it so i went and bought a netgear card that was half the cost and never had to look back
<amenado> towelie-> not long enuff cable, again look in craigslist, its not overly expensive..people sells them for like 5 bux or so
<fat-head> how do i uninstall a game that i installed using chmod +x "file" , then sudo ./"file" ???
<shachaf> On a fresh installation of Ubuntu on a computer with two network cards (onboard "8257EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller", and PCI "82557/8/9 Ethernet Pro 100"), I can't get either network card to work. Both are recognized, but with either DHCP or a static IP, I can't get them to connect to or ping anything.
<shachaf> Has someone here had a similar problem?
<LjL> fat-head: depends entirely on the game, it might not be uninstallable at all (that's why we recommend using packages from the repositories), see if the installer has an uninstall option, or see if the game got installed in /opt or /usr/local
<amenado> shachaf-> it got an ip address assigned to it?
<shachaf> amenado: No.
<n51k78> hello
<Toshiaki> hi
<amenado> shachaf-> new install you say? are you booted to the new install now?
<n51k78> can anyone tell me how to get a c++ compiler for ubuntu
<n51k78> ?
<EpsiloN_> I just can not understand.. everey time when i want to change the nalnguage I Should lof OFF and the change the language?
<kalatian> n51k78: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kalatian> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kalatian> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<n51k78> tnks
<damjan> shachaf: start tcpdump on the interfaces and see if any packets go through
<shachaf> amenado: Yes, but never mind.
<shachaf> The switch's connection to the router was loose. :-)
<shachaf> Sorry, I should've checked that first.
<DIL> duh
<damjan> shachaf: check the lights first :)
<Tu13es> hm, my computer doesn't boot from USB, and my CD won't read. I need to boot to something so I can repartition.  I have a livecd on my USB stick.  Can I boot to HDD and then to USB stick somehow?
<FBMBMX> I have a problem where hidden folders show up in Open and Save dialogs
<FBMBMX> it's annoying because there's a ton of hidden folders under my home folder from applications
<FBMBMX> they don't show up in the file browser
<FBMBMX> is there a way to turn them off?
<DIL> Tu13es, did you config the bios to boot from usb
<Tu13es> DIL: I can't, it's a Mac Mini
<wxPython> please visit this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<wxPython> does In Progress means that the bug is in the progress of being fixed?
<shachaf> FBMBMX: Ctrl-h?
<huub> Hello
<huub> this is Huub from Holland
<shachaf> FBMBMX: Or right-click/show hidden files.
<FBMBMX> it only shows up in open/save dialogs
<FBMBMX> and ctrl+h doesn't work there
<n51k78> how do i use it
<shachaf> FBMBMX: It works there for me.
<n51k78> ?
<FBMBMX> err nvm
<FBMBMX> the right click did it
<FBMBMX> thanks
<Killeroid> FBMBMX: just hit ctrl-h to turn hidden folders off
<xvfz> hi, how can i make a normal boot without any splash, with tiny font?
<FBMBMX> they were turned off elsewhere
<FBMBMX> I got it now, thanks
<DIL> Tu13es, not that fam with Mac mini but on MacBook pro i hold option key and am able to boot from cd or other bootable media
<JRylan> hello everyone, is this the place to come for help?
<Tu13es> DIL: I can boot from CD or Firewire, but USB doesn't work for the Mini afaict
<DIL> Tu13es, k
<xvfz> Hi, does anyone knows how to boot ubuntu without splash screens, i only want to see the text
<vignesh> i had xp and ubuntu.. now i reinstalled xp.. ntloader has rewritten the MBR.. is it possible to rescue grub alone?? without reinstalling linux??
<Whyvas> vignesh yes
<Whyvas> vignesh boot off the install cd and go grub-install or something like that
<xvfz> |ÂÂ??
<JRylan> hello everyone, i have a Dell Inspirion 530s desktop, with a FoxConn G33M02 motherboard. the ethernet port is apart of the mobo itself and ubuntu is not recognizing the ethernet port at all. can't setup any connection
<hischild_> what's the easiest way to convert a dvd .iso into a video .avi file?
<xvfz> Hi, does anyone knows how to boot ubuntu without splash screens, i only want to see the text
<hischild_> xvfz, remove the splash option from the boot line
<JRylan> hello everyone, i have a Dell Inspirion 530s desktop, with a FoxConn G33M02 motherboard. the ethernet port is apart of the mobo itself and ubuntu is not recognizing the ethernet port at all. can't setup any connection. what can i do? i can't find any drivers?
<Jenson-> hi jack and ichat, i managed to upgrade from Ubuntu Feisty to Gutsy =)
<Ohm> Hey everybody, I've got a really bad problem. Since it might be tough to solve and there's alot of info on it, I wrote a summary of it at http://owner.rnachoctb.org/error.txt
<Ohm> please help me :/
<wxPython> if the GNOME Panel bug   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel bug also be fixed?
<frojnd> hello there! How can I check if I have SATA or SCSI internal hard disk ?
<Ohm> summing up the problem in one line would probably be: "oh god only a tenth of my gui apps still work"
<JRylan> hello everyone, i have a Dell Inspirion 530s desktop, with a FoxConn G33M02 motherboard. the ethernet port is apart of the mobo itself and ubuntu is not recognizing the ethernet port at all. can't setup any connection. what can i do? i can't find any drivers?
<Baever> amenado: lol yes they are pretty important, and the music colletction also
<Football-head> can anyone help me ????? http://pastebin.com/d7e54276d
<vignesh> i had xp and ubuntu.. now i reinstalled xp.. ntloader has rewritten the MBR.. is it possible to rescue grub alone?? without reinstalling linux??
<hischild_> Ohm, sounds like a fairly serious problem indeed. It would appear that one or more directories/applications have been damaged and can't start. However, i'm not sure how to do a file system check under ubuntu ..
<brobostigon> !grub | vignesh
<ubotu> vignesh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Killeroid> Ohm: its probably something you enabled in compiz. the only advic i can give you is just uninstall and purge your compiz installation and reinstall it
<vignesh> ubotu, ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kestir> Hi, I have a lot of errors in syslog saying 'Buffer I/O error on device sr0'.  Would someone help me troubleshoot this?
<Willizar> hi
<JRylan> can anyone please help me with my network issue?
<Football-head> i need to uninstalll a game but i dont know how. heres how i installed it: http://pastebin.com/d7e54276d
<Football-head> anyone?
<Ohm> Killeroid: Compiz still works, so I'd wager it isn't that.
<Willizar> how can i set my quit msg on konversation
<Ohm> And starting/exiting terminals etc still works, aswell as all other things compiz has to do with
<Tu13es> how do I force a grub menu on boot?
<Tu13es> right now it just autoboots to the first one
<Squawk> Tu13es, set a timeout so you can choose
<Tu13es> k
<Lemcott> i have a good i dea that someone here might be able to help me
<DIL> Tu13es, or esc
<JRylan> can someonoe please help me out with network drivers for my foxconn g33m02 mobo, i'm completely lost, no network device is recognized
<Ohm> oh wow, firefox still works
<Squawk> Tu13es, something like "timeout 30"
<ubuntu1> hello
<Football-head> can anyone help me ? ^^^^^^^^
<Killeroid> Ohm: your problem sounds like its gotta do with the window manager redering the graphics and since you have compiz installed, at least disable compiz and see if all those problems arent fixed
<kestir> !repeat | Football-head
<ubotu> Football-head: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daedra> is there a way to set up an internet connection without using iw/ifconfig?
<Lemcott> im trying to install ubuntu on my hp dv9420us and it stops at the "loading hardware drivers"
<Ohm> Killeroid: I'm willing to try. Can you help me start another window manager? I can't access the settings for gnome
<Squawk> daedra, configure in /etc/network
<uboontoo> Hello, has anybody faced any problem in restricting a user access to removable storage media?
<dkd903> daedra: yes
<erawfish> daedra: yes. man interfaces
<dkd903> use the GUI
<Football-head> i nead help uninstalling a game or informaion on what went wrong here the output of the installation and i want to knwo if i can uninstall http://pastebin.com/d7e54276d
<kestir> !repeat | Football-head
<ubotu> Football-head: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daedra> dkd903: without interface
<erawfish> Football-head: we cannot know
<daedra> my problem is that iwpriv lacks the IOCTLS to Set
<uboontoo> * Hello, has anybody faced any problem in restricting a user access to removable storage media?
<daedra> i.e. I can't set the bssid/key
<erawfish> daedra: what driver?
<daedra> rtl8187
<erawfish> ick
<ubuntu1> q pex
<Squawk> uboontoo, why dont you just ask aboutyour issue instead of asking if anyone else has hte problem
<daedra> it is possible to connect with it, i've done it with a gui
<odontolink> que onda
<EpsiloN_> telle me please what keys i should use to change the language.
<ubuntu1> ya me viste?
<ubuntu1> dende demonios esta el arturo
<daedra> but in my minimal environment, I wanted to know how it was done in commands
<ubuntu1> conectate arturo
<Lemcott> INSTALLATION HELP
<odontolink> ya t vi
<EpsiloN_> I don`t want any time when i want to change the language do the log off
<Squawk> daedra,for wireless, isnt it iwconfig?
<hischild_> what's the easiest way to convert a dvd .iso into a video .avi file?
<Lemcott> anyone please?
<jpatrick> !caps | Lemcott
<ubotu> Lemcott: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lemcott> aight
<odontolink> on tas
<daedra> i think it is /etc/network
<Lemcott> im trying to install ubuntu on my hp dv9420us and it stops at the "loading hardware drivers"
<Lemcott> hold on brb
<hikenboot> greetings all my gnome-settings-daemon keeps crashing I find errors in the log which indicate that I should start it in --sync mode to determine source of errors ...how do i do this
<odontolink> ya llego el roosvelt
<ubuntu1> donde demonios esta roosvelt
<odontolink> aqui este bien pedo
<ubuntu1> todavia?
<Lemcott> back
<anaxagorus> how do i list all groups on ubuntu?
<||arifaX> anaxagorus: cat /etc/group
<shachaf> anaxagorus: cat /etc/group?
<||arifaX> :)
<stevec_> getent group
<anaxagorus> ||arifaX: thanks!!!
<odontolink> q paso artur bar
<akan01n> hi, i have a HP tx1000 (tx1127), wifi Broadcom BCM94311MCG, im using ndiswrapper with bcmwl5.inf, everything is set right, i get network working, but after a period of time it stops, i have no ideia whats happening, when i type route it takes 10sec to show something on the table. it seems that eth1 (wifi) gets laggy, delay to respond and no internet connection, anyone have a clue?
<sirjoebob> hello all.... i have installed virtualbox in ubuntu and the windows for the program come up like my resolution is 800x600 or something. i cant see the buttons and my screen is a widescreen laptop set at 1280x800. anyone have any ideas?
<stevec_> akan01n: can you still ping things?
<akan01n> stevec_: i can ping 10.1.1.72 (wifi), ping 10.1.1.254 (router) Destination host unreachable
<Killeroid> Ohm: sorry, i was away from the keyboard. When you are logging in, click/select the sessions option/button and choose gnome failsafe
<JRylan> can someonoe please help me out with network drivers for my foxconn g33m02 mobo, i'm completely lost, no network device is recognized
<stevec_> akan01n: and you still have a default route set when you do a 'route'?
<Killeroid> Ohm: that will start gnome without compiz and then if everything works, the you know its compiz causing all the problems and then you can uninstall  and purge all its files and reinstall
<Bo^Dick> how can i get this command start automatically at startup? echo -e '\360\000\040\041\141\000\000\000\177\000\367' > /dev/snd/midiC0D1
<akan01n> stevec_: yes, but it takes 10sec to print on screen. when everything is working perfect it shows 0sec
<stevec_> aka01n: what is 10.1.1.72? the pc itself?
<akan01n> stevec_: yes.. wifi
<akan01n> i use static ip here
<stevec_> aka01n: what does iwconfig show? are you still addociated?
<stevec_> associated even!
<Bo^Dick> anyone
<sirjoebob> Bo^Dick... you could put it in a bash script and run that at startup
<akan01n> yes.. iwconfig shows IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"DmZ" which is my AP ESSID.
<akan01n> shows eth1 (wifi)
<bullgard4> What is Ubuntu's preferred download manager?
<hikenboot> how do i reinstall gnome desktop for a user so it goes back to defaults
<Bo^Dick> sirjoebob: aren't bash scripts for the command prompt only?
<stevec_> bullgard4, wget?
<Lemcott> akan, how do you like the tx1000? i just ordered the tx2000
<akan01n> Lemcott: very much... mine has 1G, its better with 2G =), i have nothing to complain about it.
<hischild_> what's the easiest way to convert a dvd .iso into a video .avi file?
<stevec_> akan01n, hmm, strange, just having a quick google
<sirjoebob> Bo^Dick., if you put it into a file and save it as ".sh" you can run it from command... you would add "directory and filename.sh" as a session startup iem
<stevec_> hischild_, ffmepg
<hischild_> stevec_, k ty
<sirjoebob> Bo^Dick: works fine for me
<akan01n> stevec_: ok, im new to gnu/linux.. heheh no clue here.. even if i do /etc/init.d/networking restart, problem persists
<JRylan> can someonoe please help me out with network drivers for my foxconn g33m02 mobo, i'm completely lost, no network device is recognized
<TrueNme> just installed osx86 tiger to a secondary hdd how do i add it to the grub boot loader from Ubuntu?
<stevec_> hischild_, or mencode
<Squawk> TrueNme, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bullgard4> TrueNme: Edit its config file.
<hischild_> stevec_, any chance you could give me a quick guide how to use them?
<stevec_> akan01n, but it starts working after a reboot? anything in dmesg of /var/log/syslog or something?
<Lemcott> on my hp dv9420us, i ran the boot from the cd drive, the normal ubuntu installation menu runs and everything works fine. i try to install, and it just stops at "loading hardware drivers"
<TrueNme> Squawk :: ok
<stevec_> hischild_, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/mencoder.html
<hischild_> stevec_, thanks
<akan01n> i have done a /etc/init.d/networking restart and now its working again.. =/
<akan01n> stevec_: let me check
<stevec_> hischild_, try mencoder movie.iso -o movie.avi -ovc lavc -oac lavc
<stevec_> hischild_, not sure if that will work, you might have to extract the vobs first
<hischild_> stevec_, wonderful .. i'll try that in just a second .. have to plug my external drive in first :-)
<stevec_> <----------- has forgotten all his mencoder and ffmpeg info as he hasn't played with them for ages
<akan01n> stevec_: when everything is working fine, 10.1.1.254 (hosts dmzi.home.org), shows on route.. when things are not working route table shows the ip 10.1.1.254, not the hosts name associated
<richard__> an application to get temprature of the computer?
<hischild_> stevec_, i never really used it so far ... so i'm trying to create sort of a system that will automatically convert the iso's to avi's, since it saves a lot of space and the quality is still good enough for me. ..
<stevec_> akan01n, yeah it'll not resolve when the network is down
<stevec_> hischild_, http://lifehacker.com/software/linux/rip-dvds-in-linux-the-semi+easy-way-330983.php look at k9copy
<richard__> what is an application that measure temprature of the computer? like a gnome applet?
<stevec_> richard__, lmsensors, then I'm not sure about the gnome bit, google it I'm sure you'll find something
<nickrud> richard__: install lm-sensors, then right click the panel, add hardware monitor
<pharum> HELP !!!!
<Fireal> hi all...what is a good way to change the creation date of a photo? (friend's camera was set up wrong)
<pharum> all my partitions are missin :/ i got ntfs :/
<pharum> and thay just dissapeard :/
<richard__> nickrud: thanks
<stevec_> pharum, uurrggghh ntfs
<hischild_> stevec_, seems almost perfect :-)
<akan01n> stevec_: i will wait for the problem again and take a look at dmesg
<JRylan> can someonoe please help me out with onboard network drivers for my foxconn g33m02 mobo, i'm completely lost, no network device is recognized
<stevec_> akan01n, ok no prob, let me know if I'm around
<pharum> any advice ?
<stevec_> JRylan, what does lspci show?
<richard__> nickrud: i have it installed, but it isn't showing
<nickrud> pharum: mount | grep /dev/ , are your ntfs partitions shown as mounted?
<JRylan> where do i go to pull that up? terminal?
<stevec_> JRylan, yep
<pharum>  mount | grep /dev/
<nickrud> richard__: hardware monitor should be under the system&hardware section of the add to panel window
<pharum> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<pharum> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<JRylan> stevec_: the ethernet controller says intel corporation unknown device
<richard__> nickrud: its not, and i have installed lm-sensors ( it was already installed )
<stevec_> JRylan, do you know what kind it is?
<amon__> TrueNme:
<JRylan> it's an onboard ethernet port on the foxconn g33m02 mobo. looking on their site, i believe it's a realtek, but there is nothing i can see on the side of the port or anything with the case off
<amon__> TrueNme: whats your hardware setup like
<nickrud> richard__: heh. It's been so long I actually did an install, I forgot it's not standard. install   hardware-monitor
<nauwra> hello folks
<Ulzheimer> hi
<allioson_X> hey guys, where can i try the alpha release of the new ubuntu?
<jpatrick> !hardy | allioson_X
<ubotu> allioson_X: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<richard__> nickrud: thanks
<pharum> help me any 1   my ntfs parttion are missing :/
<nauwra> in 7.10 ubuntu, must I install fglrx even though I've already installed the xserver-xgl package? (trying to get compiz running again)
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, have you got them in /etc/fstab? sorry i don't use ntfs at all, no microshite here
<Killeroid> pharum: missing asi n you cant access it from ubuntu or you just cant login?
<richard__> nickrud: um.. that doesnt measure temprature
<JRylan> stevec_: it's an onboard ethernet port on the foxconn g33m02 mobo. looking on their site, i believe it's a realtek, but there is nothing i can see on the side of the port or anything with the case off
<pharum> i dont see them at all
<nickrud> pharum: was looking something else up. use someone's nick in the line when you reply, makes it easier to see
<[SAFC]stevec> JRylan, im not sure mate, sorry
<JRylan> ah, well i appreciate you trying to help. thank you :)
<pharum> [SAFC]stevec: i have them in my fstab
<nickrud> pharum: ok if you don't see them,  type     sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<firstntfsdevice>  /mnt  , if you get no response back it mounted correctly (first, we test that they do mount at all)
<richard__> nickrud: found it now i think its called sensors-applet
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, what happens if you type mount /dev/whatever ?
<japie213> Hi guys, is there some script that takes your running config and copies in into a .config for compilation of a newer kernel?
<nickrud> richard__: heh. I'd have got there eventually ;0
<[SAFC]stevec> japie213, make oldconfig possibly, haven't compiled a kernel for a while
<japie213> I do NOT mean the .config in /proc, but something more intelligent.
<[SAFC]stevec> japie213, ignore me :-)
<pharum> [mntent]: line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad
<pharum> [mntent]: line 2 in /etc/fstab is bad
<pharum> [mntent]: line 3 in /etc/fstab is bad
<pharum> [mntent]: line 4 in /etc/fstab is bad
<pharum> [mntent]: line 5 in /etc/fstab is bad; rest of file ignored
<pharum> mount: according to mtab, udev is already mounted on /dev
<FloodBot1> pharum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pharum> mount failed
<richard__> nickrud: odd.. installed it but not showing up still
<nickrud> pharum: ah, there's your problem.   gedit  /etc/fstab  and put a copy of it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, whats the contents of your /etc/fstab (pastbin it please)
<softguru> #quit
<[SAFC]stevec> #quit smoking
<pharum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59685/
<[SAFC]stevec> does anyone know of a command line torrent client that support ipfilters? I have a block list I use in azureus but want to use the ssame in a cli client
<bullgard4> What is Ubuntu's preferred download manager?
<nauwra> if i have the restricted ati driver option in /system/administration> then i've already installed fglrx, right?
<[SAFC]stevec> bullgard4, wget
<Lycade> Pardon me, but it was brought to my attention that I should install ndiswrapper to improve the reliability of my wireless (broadcom) driver in my notebook. I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper to install, but where do I go from there? I'm not finding it off hand.
<brobostigon> bullgard4: wget
<pharum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59686/
<nauwra> there's one here bullgard4 http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, cat /etc/fstab
<richard__> sweet now i got it to show
<nickrud> richard__: try   alt-f2 killall gnome-panel (it'll restart) and check again
<richard__> i had to run sensors-detect
<RickKnight> Help please. Gutsy upgrade OK. Now can't boot. Get busy box prompt.
<nauwra> is anyone familiar with ATI cards and the ATI restricted driver?
<rsk> sure nauwra
<nauwra> i'm in a 4-day, 6-fresh install epic battle w/ubuntu 7.10 :[
<Coast2Coast> Hello there
<pharum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59687/
<Coast2Coast> is this Ubuntu Technical support?
<noxiousrao> why sometimes my ntfs drives mount automaticallly and sometimes they don't? any suggestions ?
<akumar_> nauwra, yea i have a ata radeon
<rinaldi_> Coast2Coast: yes
<ninj1> noxiousrao what is on your ntfs drive?
<ninj1> vista, xp?
<noxiousrao> xp
<Coast2Coast> Is there a particular person I should ask for support?
<ninj1> if you shutdown improperly or it goes into hibernate then the OS is still technically using that partition
<ninj1> so it won't mount properly
<rsk> yes Only one persion gives support here :P
<jrib> Coast2Coast: no, just address your question to the channel
<nauwra> i've got the ATI restricted driver in system/administration, but when i do fglrxinfo it says not instaleld. should i install it or just enable the driver?
<rinaldi_> Coast2Coast: simply ask your question with good detail and anyone with an answer will try to help
<noxiousrao> ninjl, really ? cool.. i will keep an eye next time. thx
<ninj1> no problem
<pharum> help
<pharum> :)
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, that isn't a fstab
<pharum> i got this in my /etc/fstab
<pharum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59688/
<noxiousrao> one more.... i use a usb modem to connect to internet i.e. my nokia.. sometimes it gets disconnected and then when i try again.. it doesn't connect and eventually i need to reboot
<noxiousrao> any idea why this happens.. and what i can do so that i don't need to restart..... just run any command to get wvdial working again ?
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, this is an fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59689/
<QSwan> How can I take photos with my webcam?
<pharum> mine doesint look like it :/
<[SAFC]stevec> QSwan, use it like a camera
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, don't reboot whatever you do!
<pharum> k
<QSwan> What application should I use?
<domeec> Hi!
<Typhox> hi!
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, you need to redo your fstab, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<DB42> anybody here can recommend on a good program for trafic shaping ?
<[SAFC]stevec> DB42, iptables :-)
<Coast2Coast> Hello room.  I have a problem installing Ubuntu on either of my laptop using Virtual PC.  The installer doesn't recognize my mouse and I've tried key commands but either aren't using them right or they don't work either.  I didn't have this problem with Xubuntu install on my laptops.  Can any one help?
<ries> Hey guys... do-release-upgrade fails badly on a fresh installed edgy (using debootstrap on a domU)  using do-release-upgrade
<jengle> hi everyone.
<DB42> [SAFC]stevec: funny, iptables isnt' for TS
<skaka> uptime
<jengle> for some reason ubuntu doesn't have the developer docs installed already (man pages especially)
<ries> I tried googling.. but couldn't find a bug entry about.. anybody knows a other update method??
<QSwan> [SAFC]stevec what application should i use to take photos?
<jengle> what package is needed for this?
<[SAFC]stevec> QSwan, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Shaping
<nickrud> pharum: I'll help you get your fstab back up, but I need to know one more thing:  put the output of     ls /media   on pastebin
<danbhfive> ries: are you trying to get to gutsy?
<geirha> jengle: manpages-dev iirc
<nickrud> jenda: install manpages-dev
<lolfrenz> nickrud, you'd probably rather want to know fdisk -l
<ries> danbhfive: In the end I am trying to go to gutsy...
<nickrud> lolfrenz: that's what's in his fstab right now :)
<QSwan> [SAFC]stevec,For webcam?
<danbhfive> ries: what are you running now?
<[SAFC]stevec> <------is wondering is no-one else has heard of google?
<nickrud> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ries> danbhfive: edgy
<lolfrenz> what's google ?
<jengle> thanks :D
<noxiousrao> anyone with experience with wvdial???
<[SAFC]stevec> DB42, oops sent this to wrong person! http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Shaping
<DB42> tnx, i'll try it
<[SAFC]stevec> DB42, quite a read mind! goog luck! and surprise surprise it's iptables
<danbhfive> ries: so its a server install of edgy, and you tried to upgrade?  even if it failed, wouldn't it now be gutsy, at least repository wise?
<pharum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59692/
<nickrud> !who | pharum
<ubotu> pharum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Coast2Coast> Has any one encountered mouse issues with Ubuntu and laptops before?
<Coast2Coast> Preinstall
<dpt> Hello everyone.
<danbhfive> ries: did you follow me on that one?
<ries> danbhfive: I use debootstrap from my dom0 to install edgu (we run edgy on dom0) to kick off a new domU... then we are planning to upgrade... this worked fine on already running domU's.. only on this fresh one it seems to fail
<pharum> !who | Ubotu ok
<ubotu> Ubotu ok: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[SAFC]stevec> does anyone know of a command line torrent client that support ipfilters? I have a block list I use in azureus but want to use the ssame in a cli client
<dpt> Gutsy couldn't cause more trouble with my wireless connections, I've looked for thread onlien about it and only found that mostly people don't have a solution or thesolution is totally diffrent for ever PC.
<pharum> !who ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iNeo> Coast2Coast: No
<[SAFC]stevec> !who who
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who who - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dpt> as i don't have internet I cant read and try many solution because it takes too long to boot on windows and then try again on linux
<ries> danbhfive: as we don't update dom0 to new release... we only do it on domU's
<pharum> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dpt> I'd like to know how to get linux.headers for 2.6.20-X already compiled and packgaed as deb
<dpt> I had them before in my ubuntu 7.04, now that package isn't available in 7.10
<pharum> [SAFC]stevec, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59692/
<pharum> >.<
<dpt> how can i get that kernel ready to instal it with dpkg and boot using that kernel, because that one does not create any trouble with my wireless
<dpt> any ideas?
<Syntux> is there anyway to change the default ubuntu background from Command line?
<danbhfive> ries: sorry mate, I don't know what dom0 and domU's are, so this may be out of my league.  BUT, I believe a manual install involves just changing your sources file, and changing all references of edgy to gutsy, then running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade a few times
<Coast2Coast> Are there other resources I should look to for a solution?
<dpt> I have 7.04 cd, can i add it as a repositorie and take the kernel from there??
<jvm> hi. which package do i've to install so my c man pages are available?
<ries> danbhfive: we are running xen... we host a couple of virtual servers....
<geirha> jvm: manpages-dev
<[SAFC]stevec> ries, how you finding xen? been meaning to try it out
<wxPython> suck my dick
<ries> danbhfive: I will use that.... I always used it running debian.... I was just hoping to 'ubuntu' method would also work again
<wxPython> fuck you
<shachaf> Using the Restricted Drivers Manager, I can install the drivers for my video card (Radeon 9550), and it seems to work, but then `fglrxinfo` shows that it's still using Mesa. I've been through the ATI driver nightmare twice before, and I really don't feel like going through it again. :-) Is there some easy way of setting it up that I'm missing?
<[SAFC]stevec> wxPython, ???
<soc> hi
<niuq> what about manners?
<ries> [SAFC]stevec: I installed it myself by compiling a kernel
<jvm> geirha, thank you. good day.
<danbhfive> ries: one more thing, you may have to upgrade to feisty, and then to gutsy
<soc> my nvidia gpu's fan is running all the time and it is highly annoying
<soc> is there a way to fix that?
<kestir> how can I increase/decrease the size of the title bar on windows?
<pharum> !WHO [SAFC]stevec,
<ries> danbhfive: will do that in two steps.... will let you know how it goes
<danbhfive> !upgrade | ries and also take a look at the standard docs,  there is more info there
<ubotu> ries and also take a look at the standard docs,  there is more info there: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[SAFC]stevec> !who pharum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who pharum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[SAFC]stevec> !who pharum
<pharum> !who [SAFC]stevec d
<Squawk> guys, why are you throwing !who at each other?
<arcticpenguin380> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wolfric> hey is there some way to enable the middle mouse button scrolling generall? (ie when you click middle button it brings up the 2 arrows and you just move your pointer further up or down to fast scroll?)
<wolfric> ive looked in mouse but cant find it
<nickrud> pharum: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59694/ . I've commented out the cdrom, since I don't know what device you have for that. We'll get to it later
<linduxed> in need of help with following: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/117014-wifi-gone.html
<[SAFC]stevec> nickrud, good work fella
<nickrud> [SAFC]stevec: years of practice here ;)
<[SAFC]stevec> nickrud, :-)
<nickrud> although this is a unique problem for me
<Lycade> If I edit the order of menu.lst via gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, will I be able to set a different operating system as my default one for loading?
<pharum> ! [SAFC]stevec hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safc]stevec hi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pharum> omfg it starts to piss me off
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, what are you trying to do? :-)
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Lycade> Are you supposed to do "Hi *insertname*" ? :x
<pharum> i dont realy know XD
<sween> I just installed wow under wine and im having a problem when i try to start it up. I get a Failed to start 3d acceleration Error. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this? P.S. the laptop im on has a intel video card
<pharum> i wanna talk to you personly :/
<danbhfive> Lycade: I believe there is a default option setting that you can set directly
<nickrud> pharum: and its   !<factoid> |  name  (the | is a pipe, points it at a person)  just put their nick in the line to them, like I do you you
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, /msg me something
<Lycade> danbhfive:  When I boot up and I'm looking at the grub menu? I'm not sure if I saw an option there.
<ries> danbhfive: : from feisty to gutsy i can use do-release-upgrade again... huraaay
<danbhfive> ries: sounds like its working  :)
<danbhfive> Lycade: im talking about menu.lst
<Lifeisfunny> I've got a freakin' update hanging
<nickrud> [SAFC]stevec: he's gonna need to make a /media/sda8 mount point as well as finalize the cdrom
<ries> danbhfive: actually...looks like it... my server is 9.000KM away... so I cannot hear it :)
<Lycade> danbhfive:  Oh. I haven't opened it up yet. I didn't want to alter anything without asking first.
<ompaul> !nickspam > Mielas
<rjeffries> Q: I downloaded and installed Chandler. how can I find it on my Gutsy system?
<[SAFC]stevec> nickrud, yep
<bullgard4> I downloaded http://fosdem.unixheads.org/2007/FOSDEM-LinuxKernel.ogg. What is Ubuntu's preferred program to play this movie?
<BadRobot> hi there,i am just wondering will be there an update for ff3 before hardy heron is released?
<rsk> bullgard4: mplayer
<nickrud> bullgard4: totem is default movie player install
<popey> BadRobot: totem
<rsk> BadRobot: currently ff beta 4 is in hardy
<Lifeisfunny> I've got a freakin' update hanging with the g-panel processor-applet saying I'm at 100% usage.
<BadRobot> is it?
<popey> er bullgard4 totem
<rsk> BadRobot: yea (repeats myself)
<BadRobot> ok,is the epiphany 2.22 shipped with gecko or webkit?
<pros977> Ok, I need a complete understand of advanced calculus in under 5 minutes. Can anyone give me a rundown?
<rjeffries> how do I search for a program on Gutsy?I know it is here, somewhere...
<BadRobot> god dag henrik
<Lifeisfunny> ok never mind, it finally collected itself, I'm good.  I think.
<rsk> rjeffries: what program?
<rjeffries> i downloaded Chandler
<rsk> ok and how did you install it
<rjeffries> the PIM-ish program in beta
<BadRobot> try synaptic rjeffries
<rjeffries> it was a .deb
<BadRobot> or www.getdeb.net
<io_> ciao
<nickrud> rsk: #ubuntu+1 will walk you through all that stuff
<io_> list
<rjeffries> will synaptic look on my local system? cool.
<rsk> should be chandler om commandline then i guess
<ries> Does ubuntu gutsy get shipped with JDK from sun??
<rsk> or something like it
<BadRobot> yep
<BadRobot> it does
<pharum> [SAFC]stevec, can u see me typing ? i msg u
<Pici> !register | pharum
<ubotu> pharum: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<rsk> nickrud: wtfbbq?
<BadRobot> I would prefer the opensource java IcedTea
<rsk> i dont need a walkthrou
<nickrud> BadRobot: erm, #ubuntu+1 sorry rsk wrong end of the conversation ;)
<rsk> :)
<ries> BadRobot: was that a answer to my question (JDK from sun...) ?
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, nope, but i:ve private mesg'd you? can you not see it?
<danbhfive> ries: it may be in the repos, but I don't think its installed by default.  Not even the JRE is default installed
<nickrud> BadRobot: it's available there, but  join #ubuntu+ for any more hardy questions please
<BadRobot> It is JDK Sun
<ries> I have seena  weird JDK (open source??) but that simply doesn't work properly
<BadRobot> thx
<nickrud> BadRobot: #ubuntu+1 that is
<pharum> i can but u cant
<pharum> see my mesage
<BadRobot> it use to work well with Fedora,why it doesn't work with Ubuntu?
<Pici> pharum: you need to register before you can send private messages
<pharum> i send u the link u ask about 10times :P
<Pici> !register > pharum (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<nickrud> !register | pharum [SAFC]stevec one of you needs that
<ubotu> pharum [SAFC]stevec one of you needs that: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<[SAFC]stevec> pharum, are you registered?
<void^> BadRobot: ubuntu's 64bit build of icedtea is broken. should work on 32bit though.
<Pharum> nope
<rjeffries> maybe my question was unclear. I sucessfuly downloaded and installed a program. it was not put in the menu anywhere (under Applications).
<rjeffries> is there a program to search all filenames on my system looking for "chandler"
<Creationist> rjeffries: did you install it with apt?
<danbhfive> rjeffries: locate
<rjeffries> no it was gdebi
<jpatrick> rjeffries: locate chandler
<nickrud> rjeffries:   dpkg -L <packagename> | grep /bin/ , will show the commands available
<rjeffries> thanks i will try locate
<danbhfive> rjeffries: first do sudo updagedb
<rjeffries> thanks all
<danbhfive> rjeffries: updatedb*
<Pharum> dude cant we just talk about this on skype ? XD
<Pharum> its frustraiting
<rjeffries> hmmm... sudo updagedb
<rjeffries> sudo: updagedb: command not found
<jpatrick> rjeffries: updatedb*
<rausb0> rjeffries: he mistyped it. sudo updatedb
<nauwra> any idea how to change my resolution to 1280x720 (editing xorg.conf leaves screen unreadable). worked fine w/mesa, but with ATI restricted drivers i can only go to 1024
<Freke88> how do I play a DvD with the built inn player? it works fine on VLC
<nauwra> i'm in ubuntu 1.20 btw. i tried adding a generic lcd panel but that was unreadable too :/
<DjViper> Freke88: you need dvdcodecs
<nauwra> *7.10
<bullgard4> nickrud: I downloaded http://fosdem.unixheads.org/2007/FOSDEM-LinuxKernel.ogg. I tried to play it using Totem as you advised. But Totem crashed almost at once. Where should I look for errors? I could not find any error messages in the Gnome terminal.
<popey> bullgard4: do you have an intel graphics card?
<nickrud> bullgard4: you might see some in ~/.xsession-errors
<Pici> Freke88: totem doesnt support dvd menus :/
<Freke88> oh
<bullgard4> popey: Yes.
<Freke88> lol
<popey> bullgard4: thats why
<niketas> "
<nauwra> but you *can* choose from the title/chapter list
<marjan> hi
<shachaf> I'm eventually going to have this computer plugged into an LCD monitor primarily, and occasionally into a projector.
<nauwra> o/
<marjan> how can i slap ppl
<popey> bullgard4: are you using the i810 driver? if so, you should switch to the intel driver
<popey> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shachaf> Is there going to be a simple way of doing that?
<popey> bah
<niketas> Hi all! What am I gonna go if during the ./configure processing a message occurs: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Pici> !b-e | niketas
<popey> niketas: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sebas891> hey folks, yesterday I installed kubuntu on a computer with a motherboard "ATI Radeon™ Xpress 200" the automatic conf X was giving me the KDE menu bar in the middle of the screen. Any idea on a how to fix that ?
<ubotu> niketas: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nauwra> shachaf maybe you could set up both in separate xorg.conf's and then add a commented insert from the 2nd conf
<adac2> how can i activate auto mount of the windows partitions?
<nickrud> !fstab > adac2 see pm, you have to add them to /etc/fstab
<shachaf> nauwra: This is going to be for someone who really won't want to mess with xorg.conf files. :-)
<shachaf> I suppose I could have different xorg.confs with a script to switch between them.
<nauwra> its not that hard, maybe make them a batch file to change when they want, or grub menu
<shachaf> I'd prefer something that doesn't involve restarting the X server, if that's possible.
<adac2> nickrud: but i just wonder: normally it should add this entries automatically on installation?
<nauwra> set them up individually in the monitors/screen resolution applet?
<niketas> popey, thanks, trying it now..
<nickrud> adac2: if you told it to during partitioning it would
<adac2> nickrud: may i hust selceted the wrong option, yes
<nauwra> can anyone w/experience with ATI restricted drivers and setting resolutions help me out w/something?
<crackhead_25> hi people... how do i fix the fact that i can't see the Applications drop down menu in the main toolbar, where i can see the places and system menu fine?????? verrrrrrry strange!!!
<shachaf> nauwra: It just shows one in there (at the moment, both screens are showing the same thing).
<nauwra> you using mesa shachaf?
<nauwra> crackhead_25, you could try adding it by right-click
<Nowmor> ----i'm trying to use vga= in /boot/grub/menu.lst .. but i can't get it work in 1024 :(:(:( can anyone help?? ( xorg uses the "sis" driver ) (640x480 and 800x600 at 256 work fine )
<getoo> where is the TRASH located ... i did remove the one on ~/.Trash... but is still shows up on my desktop ... i have some stuff that i compiled as root now i cant remove it
<crackhead_25> nauwra: what do you mean??
<shachaf> nauwra: Using the "ati" driver.
<getoo> i did the sudo rm -rf .Trash thing , dont work
<nauwra> ugh good luck shachaf, i'm having all kindsa troubles with today's install
<shachaf> nauwra: The Restricted Drivers Manager didn't work with this video card (Radeon 9550).
<nauwra> yesterday it worked so well :/
<shachaf> nauwra: I understand this is a bug that will be fixed in Hardy.
<nickrud> getoo: to drop the trash icon on the desktop , gconf-editor /app/nautilus/desktop
<getoo> nickrud: thanx
<bullgard4> popey: This computer uses the i915 Intel Graphics module.
<shachaf> I don't want to mess with it too much, since I won't be using this computer. :-)
<nauwra> tough call, looks like youve got a lot of testing to do shachaf
<crackhead_25> nauwra: what do you mean right click it??
<nauwra> if you're using gnome, you can right-click the panel and add entires
<sheep44> join #linuxhelp
<nauwra> you can also customize the menus
<linduxed> need help with following: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/117014-wifi-gone.html
<crackhead_25> nauwra: i just removed it from panel.. it's processing and seems possibly to be stalling..
<nauwra> crackhead_25, i smell a restart coming
<rausb0> Nowmor: if you have a sis 650 card like me, 1024x768 vesa framebuffer is not possible. however X works fine in 1024x768.
<Mick_McCarthy> how do I dual boot Ubuntu 7.10 with Windows XP? > I installed Ubuntu but it won't detect my XP install and so won't install the GRUB boot loader on either so I can only get into XP at the moment.
<ticked> good morining all, i was just wondering if anyone knows of a "grub fer newbies" tutorial
<nauwra> Mick_McCarthy, did you install xp first and leave a partition open to install ubuntu in?
<Svenstaro> Hey there, is it possible to establish multiple connections on the same wireless interface at the same time?
<niketas> ticked: good evening
<kestir> niketas: don't be that guy
<Nowmor> rausb0: hmm, i guess i'll stick with the 800x600 then  ( mine is 630 )
<ticked> niketas yeah that too i guess
<niketas> kestir: rright.
<Mick_McCarthy> nauwra, yes I did I have 1.5GB for the linux-swap and then 30GB (ext3) for Ubuntu
<Mick_McCarthy> I created it with GParted after installing XP
<Imagineer66> Can someone help me with the Black Screen of Death when logging out.
<Imagineer66> I've searched through the forums, made the recommended changes to gconf but still no luck.
<nauwra> if you're interested in installing one more time Mick_McCarthy , try the alternate cd and choose the manual text-based method, i can confirm taht works well
<Mick_McCarthy> ok thanks nauwra, I'll try that instead.
<nauwra> i haven't been able to use the graphical or i'd advise you
<nauwra> maybe there's a manual in it
<niketas> nauwra, sory graphical == gui?
<nauwra> right
<Mick_McCarthy> do you think I should not use GParted and just make the partition blank for Ubuntu and let Ubuntu manually do it?
<niketas> nauwra, why so?
<ticked> has anyone here checked out superGrub?
<niketas> ticked: what's this?
<hischild_> ticked, yes
<nauwra> i can't use it on this monitor 'cause it's a 1280x720 lcd that blackscreens with the gui cd install
<dvoid_> hello
<ticked> niketas: its a boot disk for grub repair
<niketas> nauwra, what's the monitor model?
<ticked> what did you thing of it hischild?
<dvoid_> what does nolapic do? i know what noapic does,
<hischild_> ticked, it has a lot of other features as well, like fixing windows mbr, boot any harddisk of choice, edit grub etc ... i like it (i have one lying around for fixing stuff)
<nauwra> viewsonic n2750w niketas
<ticked> errr think of it i mean
<ries> q: what tool can I use to tell apt I have java installed as a third party? So all packages in apt knows he doesn't have to install some java compiler... but will use the first I just installed
<FJSS> every time I boot my computer up when the desktop loads the keyring manager asks me for the default password, why is this?
<nauwra> and if i could configure it to run at 1280x720 with ATI restricted drivers, i probably wouldn't be here
<akumar_> anyone good with websites and stuff
<_moro_bana_> how do i encrypt data i send over http on ubuntu?, seen the topic somewhere
<niketas> nauwra, why does this 27" panel got 1280x720 only? 0o
<nauwra> this is weird, w/the ATI drivers, I can't even resize windows. anyone else ever see that happen?
<nauwra> not *only* but thats the native res, everything else looks fuzzy
<niketas> fuzzy = blurry?
<nauwra> yep
<niketas> weird
<nauwra> everything was working great yesterday, resolutions, compiz..then i got the bright idea to use ENVY to get eve-online to work and it all went to hell
<niketas> I suppose there are always troubles with huge lcd panels, dunno why, nauwra =(
<FJSS> can anyone tell me what the key ring does??
<nauwra> for every trouble i have, there are a few days and lots of sanity to throw at it till it works. apparently...
<nauwra> makes me wanna write a how-to
<crackhead_25> nauwra: it's removed from the panel. how do i add it back, the applications drop down of all the applications?
<nauwra> crackhead_25, in gnome or kde?
<crackhead_25> gnome
<nauwra> um there's a menu edit option somewhere, lemme poke around
<pros977> Can anyone recommend a good python developers channel for irc
<craigbass1976> I have a broadcom wireless NIC.  I don't think I'm using ndiswrapper, I think I installed with the driver that comes with the newer kernels.  How can I get on a wep encrypted network?
<nios> hey i use ubuntu server and i want now Flubox GUI ? ist just to do apt-get install fluxbox ?
<nauwra> system>preferences>main menu crackhead_25
<craigbass1976> pros977: #python ?
<pros977> craigbass1976 bcm43xx_compwiz18.1-all.deb
<pros977> Google for that
<crackhead_25> nauwra: how do i get to system/prferences, if that all was removed from the panel???/
<bullgard4> nickrud: I had a look at ~/.xsession-errors. The last line is "...Too much output, ignoring rest..." There are 2500 lines of text. What should I grep for in order to understand why Totem crashes?
<craigbass1976> ok
<pros977> It should fire up your broadcom
<nauwra> craigbass1976, i think i can help = ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<craigbass1976> pros977: Well, I already ahve it working, just not on wep
<nauwra> right-click the panel and add
<nauwra> then choose 'main menu'
<pros977> apt-get install dhcpcd
<nickrud> bullgard4: if, as posey (?) said it's a bug in the intel driver, I'll look at the bug reports
<pros977> iwconfig ethX key 'wep key'
<pros977> dhcpcd
<pros977> Run those commands in succession
<bullgard4> nickrud: I am using the i915.
<nickrud> bullgard4: yup, that's an intel driver
<pros977> iwconfig ethX essid 'your ssid'
<pros977> iwlist scan
<bullgard4> nickrud: yes.
<nauwra> can anyone recommend a way to change resolutions in gnome/7.10/ATI restricted?
<nauwra> *to a resolution not listed
<snarkster> grandr
<kestir> how can I find and remove packages that have never been used on my system?
<nauwra> should i do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org or do you think that will screw it up?
<io_> list
<nauwra> wait was that xrandr comment directed at me?
<snarkster> yes
<snarkster> and I said grandr
<nauwra> what does that do?
<snarkster> unless your just running x
<nauwra> gnome's randr?
<seb962> Hey everyone!
<snarkster> open adept and read the description
<snarkster> or synaptic.. what ever you use for package management
<bluewraith> anyone know how to install styles under fluxbox? the wiki has dead links... :(
<kestir> bluewraith: #fluxbox
<Tooommi> bluewraith: /.fluxbox/styles
<colas> hello vryone, is tere a answer for the bug with awn and xfce? Just to ask
<Tooommi> bluewraith: in your home folder :)
<snarkster> #xfce
<captine> help. I am using bcm wifi on an unsecured network.  I am not using ndiswrapper, but rather activated wifi using restricted drivers.  I seem to have to rebook every hour or so, as the connection dies
<nauwra> hrm thanks i'll try that. do i need to backup xorg.conf?
<captine> anyone had similar problems?
<snarkster> no
<bluewraith> Tooommi, thanks. just stick the tarball in there?
<nauwra> lel first run it errors :/
<snarkster> grandr produced errors?
<nauwra> yeah says badrequest
<nauwra> i'll try to remove and reinstall
<bluewraith>  /id bluemoon
<nauwra> no idea how i got the right resolution to work the other day, somewhere during 3 or 4 howto's i fixed it
<bluewraith> bah
<pratama> allo
<Karsyth> i am getting so frustrated with wine
<Karsyth> i cant get ANYTHING that has to do with OpenGL or Directx to work
<FJSS> why does the key ring keep asking me for my password?
<Karsyth> ive been trying for a week now
<snarkster> Karsyth my video card has no support for that either. Ubuntu will not make the drive for it.
<Karsyth> ive tried re-installing, installing from synaptic, installing from terminal apt-get, installing from their website, installing from source, every combination of every option with every windows version, with nvidia drivers, without nvidia drivers, with directx, without directx9
<Karsyth> i CANT figure it out, its driving me mad
<snarkster> there is no direct X in linux
<Karsyth> there is in wine-doors
<snarkster> oh, never used wine doors
<towelie> I can't seem to cd to my desktop...
<RequinB8> Karsyth - did you try using winetricks
<towelie> it says there is no such directory/file
<rinaldi_> Karsyth: have you tried asking in wine? also some directx and opengl things only work when I have compiz off
<Karsyth> i used winetricks to get gecko, thats about it
<danand> bluewraith - have you installed the fluxconf package? That might help you out some
<Karsyth> rinaldi_ is it /join #wine?
<crackhead_25> nauwra: how do i get to system/prferences, if that all was removed from the panel???/
<rinaldi_> Karsyth: yes
<rinaldi_> no
<Karsyth> and what is compiz?
<rinaldi_> winehq
<RequinB8> Karsynth - run winetricks --help and see if that can help you, i don't have the program on this box
<RequinB8> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<RequinB8> But compiz shouldn't do anything with your wine
<Karsyth> RequinB8: what do you mean run winetricks, just run it? or do something specifically in it?
<craigbass1976> pros977: I haven't got dhcpcd installed, and can't with no connection.  I've been following the tutorial nauwra pointed me at, but still no love
<bluewraith> danand, yeah, it has an option for what directory the styles are in, but not to change them. i got the default ones set up on the menu, and think i see how to add my own now
<danand> bluewraith - cool
<dpepex> 17:35 -!- ifireball [n=ifirebal@87.69.78.102] has quit ["Konversation terminated!"]
<firefeather> I installed Sabayon (the program, not the version of linux) and now Ubuntu won't boot; I think my users are messed up. Does anyone know how to fix a broken user list?
<RequinB8> Karsynth - put winetricks in your home directory and type "winetricks" in the terminal
<RequinB8> Karsynth - either that or save winetricks as "winetricks.sh" then run "sh winetricks.sh"
<RequinB8> Karsynth - it's been a while
<Xplunger_> sup guys
<Karsyth> RequinB8: it brought up a box asking what package to install
<Xplunger> eh
<craigbass1976> firefeather: what do you mean broken user list?  Do they still have /home/? and are they still in /etc/passwd?
<firefeather> I've got a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59709/
<RequinB8> Karsynth - ok, then do the same command but put --help at the end
<craigbass1976> firefeather: and why would broken user list stop ubuntu from booting
<firefeather> It won't even find the root user
<craigbass1976> firefeather: have you booted up to livecd?
<snarkster> gotta go guys, later
<firefeather> I'm starting that right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> RichardL_, lmsensors
<firefeather> What would I do once I've booted into the live cd though?
<firefeather> It's loading, btw.
<skroops> Does anyone know if there's a program or a feature to check for wireless interference or to help choose the best wireless channel?
<bluewraith> skroops, Network Manager works for me
<bluewraith> skroops, oh, bah... i missread the 2 important words in that. sorry
<danand> firefeather - look at /etc/passwd; /etc/shadow; /etc/groups to check those files are ok. If your lucky, Sabayon created backup files before it made changes. If so you can just restore them
<skroops> bluewraith, np
<craigbass1976> I don't know.  Poke around the system.  cat /var/log/messages | less and see what's there
<firefeather> danand and craigbass1976: I'll try those out and post them here in a sec
<craigbass1976> firefeather: not here!  messages is huge
<danand> firefeather - pastebin them
<firefeather> Oh don't worry; if I share anything it'll be on pastebin.
<firefeather> :)
<snm_> hi all. how can i use custom made program icons in the panel?
<ries> How do I tell apt that I already have a java JDK installed?
<danand> firefeather - :) Gotta pop out - hope all works out for you
<snm_> my own png files don't show up, when i browser for them
<firefeather> Thanks danand
<web_knows> do you guys know some app to help organize files, finding duplicates?
<RequinB8> web_knows - don't laugh, but google desktop has worked well for me.  Only attempt ifyou have a decent to good computer
<Zeester> snm_, does world had read permissions?
<minimec> skroops: You could give wifi-radar a try, but I don't now, if that's exactly what you want http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<Karsyth> what do you guys have your windows version set to for Steam?
<wizgrav> not exactly relevant but http://www.flickr.com/photos/94803303@N00/
<wired> can anyone tell me about linux on psp?
<wizgrav> I'd like some feedback
<wizgrav> physicists are too snoby
<Zeester> snm_, eg. 644 or  rw-r--r--?
<skroops> wi-fi radar seems to be like network-manager
<legend2440> web_knows: http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/ finds dups
<wired> can you do a ubuntu install on the psp
<firefeather> My /etc/passwd only has one user!
<firefeather> It's not root either
<legend2440> how is irssi. hard to setup? better than xchat?
<WantWebcam> I connected my webcam to one of the USB ports, ran lsusb and the relevant line in the output is "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:6128 Microdia" ... any ideas or pointers on how I should proceed to get the webcam to work?
<web_knows> RequinB8, yeah, thanks. I've been using gdesktop in a few computers here. but I need something more specific
<endlessnameless> does anyone know how to get wireless drivers for 8.04?
<web_knows> like, I got tons of dup images to organize
<web_knows> legend2440, gonna check it out
<web_knows> thanks
<endlessnameless> how ugly
<Zeester> endlessnameless, restricted drivers manager did not work out?
<legend2440> web_knows:  yw
<crackhead_25> nauwra: how do i get to system/prferences, if that all was removed from the panel???/
<rinaldi_> wired: i know you can run linux, try http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1906807,00.asp but considering it only has 32mb ram it may be a little tricky
<legend2440> web_knows:  http://ceitl.zanestate.edu/blog/archives/2005/11/photo-organizing-in-linux/ this one is more for organize and rename jpg
<firefeather> So basically, /etc/passwd , /etc/groups , and /etc/shadow appear to be messed up
<sFEARs> i'm having trouble installing ubuntustudio.  Any help in here.  I'm told the repos are part of 7.10.  But no packages are available.
<snm_> Zeester, no.. i mean. the file is readable for anyone. but i would like to use my custom png file. but it does't show up in the icon browser of the starter-properties
<nios> how do i fix my xorg ? i got VIA vga
 * ries doesn't understand aptitude....
<hischild> nios, define fix ... what went wrong?
<Zeester> snm_, icon browser of what? when you are logging into ubuntu?
<nios> I have just install via apt-get flubox xorg-server
<firefeather> I think the people helping me before are gone; does anyone know how to fix a system when the users list (/etc/passwd and so forth) has lost its list of users?
<nios> and when i did startx it got fucked up
<snm_> Zeester, of course. i add to the panel my own application and i would like to use my custom made icon
<firefeather> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<snm_> Zeester, i don't want one of those premade ones, but ubuntu won't let me
<minimec>  nios:  <Control><Alt><F1> --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<web_knows> legend2440, heh, just got to that link as well : )
<web_knows> thanks
<web_knows> that's what I'm looking for
<legend2440> web_knows:  yw
<WantWebcam> I connected my webcam to one of the USB ports, ran lsusb and the relevant line in the output is "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:6128 Microdia" ... any ideas or pointers on how I should proceed to get the webcam to work?
<nios> So is there any drivers for VIA ?
<Zeester> snm_, go to system/preferences/about me
<Zeester> snm_, at the top left, do you see your custom icon?
<RequinB8> WantWebcam - do you have the right drivers?  What point are you at?
<minimec> WantWebcam: what does 'dmsg' say when you plug the cam?
<eracc> firefeather, restore your /etc/shadow, /etc/passwd, /etc/gshadow and /etc/group from your backup.
<kitche> nios: if you mean video driver yes it's called unichrome
<anda08> hi
<RequinB8> hello anda08
<eracc> ... and he's gone ...
<WantWebcam> RequinB8, I don't know where to look for drivers, that's my problem
<WantWebcam> minimec, I'll get back to you in a sec ...
<nios> kitche: cant find it in apt
<RequinB8> WantWebcam - ok, what webcam do you have
<WantWebcam> it's a Canyon CNR-WCAM43
<snm_> Zeester, i solved it.. i had to put into /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/ so that the browser showed it to me
<kestir> nick WebcamEpicFail
<maurin> hi
<Zeester> snm_, ok, good job
<maurin> i have a problem
<monk12> hello all, i installed gnome then kde. when i did startx, kde started. now gnome is default. how do i change back to kde?
<maurin> :0
<maurin> :_
<monk12> i tried /etc/init.d/kdm didnt work
<maurin> i installed ubunt on my compaq armada e500
<kestir> maurin: don't spam to get attention
<maurin> sory
<minimec> monk12: You can set that, when you login...
<kestir> no you're not...you did it to get attention
<Tooommi> monk12: login screen, session thing
<monk12> no config file?
<monk12> id prefer to do it from command line be4 starting x
<WantWebcam> minimec, the output of dmesg doesn't contain anything that would point me to the webcam
<maurin> the installataion proces goes well
<maurin> but when it runs it works slou
<WantWebcam> RequinB8, it's a Canyon CNR-WCAM43
<kestir> maurin: type your question on one line
<maurin> but it doesnt consume much ram
<kestir> maurin: this isn't aol chat
<minimec> monk12: go to the 'sessions' menu in gdm or kdm (your login-manager)
<maurin> ok
<maurin> sory again
<RequinB8> WantWebcam - make it easy on me and say you don't have a 64-bit architecture :P
<Tooommi> monk12: you can set kde to default in gnome
<kestir> maurin: no you're not...you're doing it to get attention.  negative attention seeking behavior might work with your mom, but in real life you make enemies
<RequinB8> WantWebcam - if you don't know what i'm talking about, you probably don't
<WantWebcam> RequinB8, AMD Turion64 CPU with 32-bit Fiesty
<RequinB8> ok
<Karsyth> do you guys know which nvidia driver i should get from add / remove if i have an 8 series card? specifically an 8400 GS
<Karsyth> the normal one or the (new) one?
<hischild> Karsyth, if i'm right that'd be nvidia-glx-new ...
<Kousotu> afternoon tritium
<artti> I have problems with screen resolution. Using tutorials from google and ubuntu forums won't help.
<minimec> WantWebcam: After you plugged the cam type dmesg in a terminal. It will give you infos about the chosen driver.
<Karsyth> hischild: alright ill try that one out
<hischild> Karsyth, i ahve the 8600gt and it uses the -new one
<mouncefou> howdy
<monk12> minimec, Tooommi: in System -> Preferences -> Sessions. no options for kde
<monk12> looking wrong place?
<Tooommi> monk12: administration-> login windows
<Tooommi> -s
<mouncefou> ya i know
<WantWebcam> minimec, I think the best way for me is to post the output of dmesg into pastebin and give you the link
<Kousotu> monk12: also should be in opions > choose session on he login screen
<monk12> it logs straight into desktop when i startx. no login screen
<Kousotu> monk12: how did you pull that off? lol
<monk12> Tooommi: no login windows in Administration in gnome
<RequinB8> WantWebcam - did you look here, aparrently your webcam isn't the easiest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648342
<monk12> i dunno lol.
<Svenstaro> Hey there, is it possible to establish multiple connections on the same wireless interface at the same time?
<monk12> standard install
<minimec> monk12: Do you use gdm or kdm as login manager.
<minimec> WantWebcam: Good idea
<geirha> monk12: instead of running startx, run "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start"
<monk12> then install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<Kousotu> anyoe here got a PSP slim?
<WantWebcam> minimec, look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59712/
<wired> im thinking of buying one
<Kousotu> wired: that doesn't help me lol
<FJSS> why does the key ring keep asking me for my password?
<Kousotu> FJSS: when you try to administer the system, it will always ask
<ting> hello
<monk12> geirha: 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start' that worked. i was just doing '/etc/init.d/kdm start'
<erxxx> hey
<ting> i am trying to install java jdk 1.6 but i cant
<micadeyeye> Can i re-install ubuntu without losing my installed packages and files like we do in Windows????
<Kousotu> FJSS: you can remove this, but I don't remember how
<monk12> now in kde. now lets see if i can set it as default there.
<FJSS> kousotu: every time I boot up the system it asks me
<ting> i have already isntalled java 1.4.2
<ting> but now i dont know how to change the javahome
<Kousotu> FJSS: the login? it should do that
<ting> does anyone know how to do it ?
<minimec> WantWebcam: there is definitly a problem...
<micadeyeye> My filesystem is corrupted
<Kousotu> ting: please explain more clearly
<Kousotu> anyone here got a PSP slim?
<linxeh> ting: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<micadeyeye> can't print again
<wired> is psp good with internet?
<micadeyeye> i also messed up with my /usr/sbin lately
<ting> ummm linxeh i am gonna try it
<ting> let see
<Kousotu> wired: that's offtopic, but I will answer simply "no"
<FJSS> Kousotu: no it auto logs me in but when the desktop loads an error message says it the keyring needs the default password
<micadeyeye> it appears that ubuntu will wipe out all files on my PC
<micadeyeye> should i try to install it again
<Kousotu> micadeyeye: why not move the partion?
<wired> do you have linux on it?
<lordleemo> WantWebcam: check out this link may help you https://groups.google.com/group/microdia
<RequinB8> what is the command to compile a python script?
<micadeyeye> Kousotu: move partion??
<Kousotu> wired: my PSP is used as a PSP, not a pc
<linxeh> ting: then you can do sudo update-java-alternatives -l, then pick the correct JRE, then do sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.6.0-sun    (or whatever it is)
<micadeyeye> Kousotu: how can I do that2A?
<micadeyeye> Kousotu: how can I do that?
<Kousotu> micadeyeye: yea, and put you documents on another one
<minimec> WantWebcam: THis is my dmesg ... I plugged out/in my WebCam --> last 3 or 4 lines http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59713/
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye, You can try saving your /home folder to a usb or buring it...  but the next time you are editing partitions.. create a seperate /home partition
<Kousotu> micadeyeye: use the live CD
<jrib> RequinB8: you run the python script helloworld.py by typing 'python helloworld.py'
<monk12> weird kdm and gdm seem to be conflicting. i started kdm, i see kubuntu login screen when logging in. i see in System menu -> About Gnome
<Kousotu> monk12: that's because GNOM
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB8, something like python .mcompileall .
<Kousotu> E is your default session
<Tooommi> monk12: maybe you want to uninstall gdm
<monk12> oh. hah. i assumed kubuntu is  kde.
<RequinB8> I'm just trying to get gedit to do it with a shortcut key
<monk12> no?
<micadeyeye> what abt all packages that ii installed earlier? i have some source files in /opt/. will they be lost also
<micadeyeye> ?
<Kousotu> monk12: Kubuntu is KDE
<Kousotu> micadeyeye: back them up
<monk12> so why does it say  About Gnome. yeh i think an uninstall of gnome looking good now.
<Jack_Sparrow> monk12, when you have both installed you will see some differences than you would if only one was installed
<micadeyeye> I suggest that you make Ubuntu work like windows pls
<ting> thanks linxeh, i was trying to installed using the binary from sun, but my system didnt recognize the new version, it sticks to the old one which i installed using the sypgnatic package manager
<monk12> darn. thanks guys. time for gnome uniunstall.
<Kousotu> micadeyeye: we don't need another system that is fix or repair daily, thanks
<micadeyeye> this is killing. can't recall all packages i installed
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye, Create seperate home and reinstalling isnt an issue.. it doesnt work quiet the same as windows.. just better
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Kousotu> micadeyeye: they should bew in /opt/. no?
<monk12> also if its just a dev box... what FQDM would u put in, i just want mail server to send/relay. and hope verizon doesnt block.
<Kousotu> anyone here got a PSP slim?
<monk12> 'put in for mail server settings.'
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye, See the link on creating a list of all installed packages..
<FJSS> Kousotu: no it auto logs me in but when the desktop loads an error message says it the keyring needs the default password
<micadeyeye> What can i do with recovery that i see in GRUB
<micadeyeye> ?
<Kousotu> FJSS: I saw that, don't know what needs done there
<micadeyeye> Jack_Sparrow: where is the like?
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye, that is cli mode single user root access.
<micadeyeye> Jack_Sparrow: where is the link?
<Kousotu> !clone | micadeyeye
<ting> thanks linxeh
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > micadeyeye
<smehmood> hey guys, im looking to buy a new box to run a LAMP server with ubuntu on
<ubotu> micadeyeye: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<smehmood>  was just wondering if there is a site I can go to make sure the box I pick up isn't going to have major compatibility issues
<smehmood> like, I know to get an nvidia card
<smehmood> are there any particular brands of computers that tend to be bad?
<kane77> so there is firefox-3 in repository, how come? I thought there are only bugfixes allowed to be added to repository... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | smehmood
<ubotu> smehmood: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alex_> hi guys, how do i check which kernel version i have?
<leniwy> jack_sparrow every time i am trying to run the deluge bittorrent client it crashes. have you any idea why?
<michelle2> does anyone know how to get a webcam working on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> alex_, uname -a
<kane77> leniwy, uname -r
<smehmood> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> leniwy, I dont do torrents
<Kousotu> darn you Jack_Sparrow! lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu, whats up
<leniwy> kane77 what do you mean?
<alex_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kousotu> Jack_Sparrow: you beat me in typing it :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh  :)
<linxeh> ting: all working ?
<kane77> leniwy, sorry that was to alex_
<virus> ?
<Kousotu> Jack_Sparrow: but that's expected since mirc was not being nice
<kane77> leniwy, you should try transmission.. it is better than the default torrent client
<micadeyeye> I so much dislike re-installing, any other  way to restore my file permission??
<Kousotu> does anyone here have a PSP slim?
<Jack_Sparrow> virus, did you have a question
<catlips42> hey I'm new to this thing - how exactly does this work?
<leniwy> jack_sparrow when a program crashes all the time what it could be happen?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pl > viraL
<Jack_Sparrow> !pl > virus
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry viral
<micadeyeye> I so much dislike re-installing, any other  way to restore my file permission??
<leniwy> kane77 deluge its not the default bittorrent client
<Jack_Sparrow> leniwy, what program and how was it installed would be my first question
<micadeyeye> there should be a command?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kane77> leniwy, lol.. I should get a break :)
<RequinB8> what is the syntax to java compile to a certain directory?
<sfamrcks>  /server eu.undernet.org
<linxeh> RequinB8: javac -d
<linxeh> RequinB8: javac -h, read the tutorial
<leniwy> jack_sparrow i installed via add/remove applications the program deluge
<Kousotu> does anyone here have a PSP slim?
<RequinB8> linxeh - th
<RequinB8> x
<ting> linxeh:  i am installing now the new version of netbeans, the beta 6.1
<artti> Friend told me that i should intsall video card. I have matrox, so should i install xserver-xorg-video-mga or mga-vid-source?
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye, We strongly advise new users to not do things as root user for a reason..  type man chown in a term for info
<micadeyeye> there should be a package that can help fix a filesystem in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye, all the tools are there.  You just need to learn them.
<ting> linxeh: but i dont know why i still got that the version of the sdk that i have in the system is the 1.4.2: java -version
<ting> java version "1.4.2-02"
<RoAkSoAx> @install
<RoAkSoAx> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<crackhead_25> Jack_Sparrow: how do i get my Applications drop down menuo n the main menu to appear? i removed it, and now i can't get it back on the menu panel??
<nios> cant find xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25, one way is to run gconf-editor
<crackhead_25> Jack_Sparrow: and then?
<prince_jammys> crackhead_25: you can also right click the panel and "add to panel"
<crackhead_25> prince_jammys: doesnt work
<crackhead_25> Jack_Sparrow: what next?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25, no idea what all you did..   I can tell you how to reset everything in gnome back to defaults.. but that means custom launchers will be gone
<Kousotu> does anyone here have a PSP slim?
<crackhead_25> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. how do i do that?
<raybuntu> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Jack_Sparrow> micadeyeye,  you can try this.. depending on how bad everything is it may work  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<dishayu> how do i set the default resolution  for ubuntu 7.10 64 bit?? i have to set it manually tp 1280 x 1024 every time i boot and it resets to 1024 x 768 on the next bootup again..
<Jack_Sparrow> dishayu, ati card?
<dishayu> nvidia
<shachaf> dishayu: Change the order in xorg.conf, maybe?
<toitotootot> hello
<dishayu> 7300GT 512 MB
<Jack_Sparrow> shachaf, that wont help
<belor1> Hey, Ubuntu 7.10 Random Freezeups. Only freezes when left idle
<toitotootot> i hqve problem with the Hp dv6000 sound card on ubuntu gutsy may someone help please?
<Jack_Sparrow> dishayu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<CaT_MaN> hello all, how can i use apple image format dmg ?
<Itaku> how do i install a screen saver with xscreensaver??????
<fr500> CaT_MaN: dmg is like a zip file afaik
<fr500> oh no im wrong
<darkfire> an iso
<Jack_Sparrow> toitotootot, download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<lordleemo> Jack_Sparrow: i forgot the name of person wanting this but for main menu pannel right click choose add to panel then in utilities section choose main menu
<toitotootot> thank youuuu man!
<Lunks> toitotootot: what's your sound card?
<CaT_MaN> it is like iso.. how can i use it
<Hamled> how can I get ifconfig to show me the gateway for a specific interface?
<Itaku> how do i install a screen saver with xscreensaver???????????????????
<Lunks> toitotootot: i've got a dv6232br, which is somehow all based on the same model.
<toitotootot> sure
<dishayu> jack_sparrow : http://paste.stgraber.org/1584
<toitotootot> it's not my computer
<Lunks> toitotootot: fortunately my laptop is all nvidia, so it just work. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lordleemo, I got the impression he removed more or did more that that..   gconf-editor would also have let him edit change his panels
<Jack_Sparrow> dishayu, one sec thanks
<Kousotu> does anyone here have a PSP slim?
<lordleemo> Jack_Sparrow: ok m8 i lost him i was on the phone cheers jack
<Rudihawk> ello, can anyone tell me what command I must use if I want a program to continue running even after I have I closed the terminal that launched it
<Jack_Sparrow> lordleemo, appreciate the help..as always
<RequinB8> rudihawk - append with &
<Rudihawk> thanks
<Itaku> my visual in Totem Movie Player isnt working. how do i refresh it or fix it?
<tlhiv> what is "recovery mode"?
<crackhead_25> Jack_Sparrow: it STILL doesn't work!!! ahhh!1 what's happeneed??
<Rudihawk> ok, and if I wanted to launch conky every time I login? - I know about the Session thing and just make an entry there but is there another way to do it?
<tlhiv> i'm trying to help a friend (remotely) get his newly installed Ubunut to boot ... it boots in "Recovery Mode" but not in "Normal Mode"
<Itaku> tlhiv: it give you root login to do whatever
<tlhiv> Itaku: so it does boot the kernel?
<Rudihawk> my conky gets messed up using the session option
<Itaku> tlhiv: press esc in grub while its starting
<tlhiv> Itaku: he is getting a black screen when booting the "regular" kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> dishayu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  add your resolutions in there,, use enter or tab to accept any other default settings
<Itaku> tlhiv: it does but i dont think it goes to the internet. i dont know ive never used it
<Itaku> tlhiv: well thats a reason to go into recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25, Full reset of gnome didnt do it.. arrrgh...
<tlhiv> shouldn't grub look essentially the same for both modes?
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow: my visual in Totem Movie Player isnt working. how do i refresh it or fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25, <lordleemo> Jack_Sparrow: i forgot the name of person wanting this but for main menu pannel right click choose add to panel then in utilities section choose main menu
<tlhiv> Itaku: should "recovery" be the same as "regular" except for a "s" appended to the grub boot line (which puts it into single user mode)?
<Jack_Sparrow> People I have a paying customer at the door....   I'll be back to help as I have time
<CharlI_-> anyone know how to bind < 3 mice buttons
<CharlI_-> in gnome
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow: my visual in Totem Movie Player isnt working. how do i refresh it or fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<CharlI_-> ubotu: ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Hamled> how can I get ifconfig to show me the gateway for a specific interface?
<CharlI_-> ubotu: you bots are so hot
<Itaku> .-.
<CharlI_-> ubotu: are you a she-bot?
<Itaku> -.-
<dkd903> ;)
<CharlI_-> <3
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow: my visual in Totem Movie Player isnt working. how do i refresh it or fix it?????????????????
<freepenguin> hi
<oxygen> my partion on hardisk don't show <hide> ?
<CharlI_-> not working is not narrow enough
<rausb0> Hamled: ifconfig shows no gateway at all. route -n will do.
<CharlI_-> Jack_Sparrow: ^
<freepenguin> Which is the most famous ubuntu-derivated distro that use Enlightment instead of gnome?
<Hamled> rausb0, ah, thanks
<kahrytan> Who bright and incredibly stupid idea was to update ubuntu-docs?
<steph_> Hi everybody
<jrib> kahrytan: do you have a support question?
<Tooommi> what is the standard font in gnome?
<CharlI_-> freepenguin: that use enlightnment? kde is preferred by linux-elitists
<toitotootot> hey my sound card is a 3D compatible sound card sound  blaster 16 bits (integrated)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kahrytan> jrib->  because its been several minutes and the update today (ubuntu-docs) is still going and consuming 100% of my cpu
<earthling> is there any equivalent of daemon tools, or virtual cd softwares for ubuntu
<T0paz> earthling, you can do it from the command-line with the loopback driver
<CharlI_-> earthling: like a live disc?
<rausb0> earthling: sudo mount -o loop,ro image.iso /mnt
<freepenguin> CharlI_-, no I want only know it.  I must insert a download page in Free Penguin Download, of a ubuntu distro that offers Enlightment, and I Would like to know which is the best or most used.
<kahrytan> jrib->  and if it doesnt stop soon, ill terminate it prematurely.
<sFEARs> i'm getting stuck during boot "too much work for irq 10" any ideas on how i troublshoot this?
<jrib> kahrytan: what version of ubuntu?
<kahrytan> jrib->  gutsy
<dishayu> all my file associations have been set to no program (media files etc..).. i get the "No suitable application for automatic installation....... " screen... what do i do to reset them to defaults??
<CharlI_-> freepenguin:  sry man; i have no idea what Enlightment is
<visik7> sFEARs: move some pci card in another slot
<kahrytan> oh finally .... it's finished. They should leave long updates releases and I highly doubt that was security fix.
<Iliyas> re all
<earthling> Topaz, CharlT_, rausb0, : i dont want to just mount it , but also be able to use it as a virtual drive,
<freepenguin> CharlI_-, another WM
<sFEARs> i don't have any pci card's loaded visik7
<numique> Can somebody help me? I try to install Ubuntu 7.10 but when i start the live-cd and start the installation i become an error after a while. something like: "buffer O/I error on device sr1, logical block xxxx" and "squashfs error: unable to read..."
<rausb0> !info enlightenment | CharlI_-
<ubotu> charli_-: enlightenment (source: enlightenment): The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-5 (gutsy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<earthling> Topaz, CharlT_, rausb0, : like run a live cd from that drive on vmware
<numique> can somebody help me?^^
<Cpudan80> As anyone else having trouble updating ubuntu docs ?
<T0paz> earthling, that's probably a VMware feature
<Iliyas> I want to know this bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591503 works only on laptops?
<jrib> kahrytan: it's taking a bit here.  Seems to be running scrollkeeper-update.  Give it some time
<Cpudan80> I downloaded the package from the update manager - but it just hangs forever during the install sequence
<sFEARs> Cpudan80, it seemed like it hung for a while.. but it eventually completed
<CharlI_-> rausb0: ah ok so likah ubuntu-lite?
<kahrytan> jrib->  What?
<Cpudan80> sFEARs: Ok - I'll leave it alone for a wihle
<earthling> Topaz: any ideas how taht feature works in vmware
<kahrytan> Cpudan80->  what package?
<CharlI_-> rausb0: 10 megs. . .?
<jrib> kahrytan: never mind.  I was relaying to you my experience
<sFEARs> visik7, any other ideas?
<Cpudan80> kahrytan: It finished now -- took about 10 minutes -- ubuntu-docs
<kahrytan> Cpudan80->  join the club
<rausb0> CharlI_-: enlightenment is not a "light" window manager. is has many eye candy features. but it is a bit outdated.
<Chokes> Hi all
<CharlI_-> rausb0: so...why not just use X?
<kahrytan> Cpudan80->  I feel like whipping the person whose bright ideas to update that
<dishayu> ummm, excuse me...  all my file associations have been set to no program (media files etc..).. i get the "No suitable application for automatic installation....... " screen... what do i do to reset them to defaults??
<CharlI_-> freepenguin: why not just use X?
<earthling> Topaz: like i have dsl iso image with me, and i like to run it on vmware to test it witout writing it on cd(54MB)..
<rausb0> CharlI_-: enlightenment uses X. every window manager has to use X
<ompaul> !offtopic | hah
<ubotu> hah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> !offtopic | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cpudan80> kahrytan: Yeah... why force that update on users who only have the English package installed
<Hamled> so I've setup a bridge between my physical connection to the lan and a tap interface (for a virtual machine), and after monitoring the traffic on the tap interface, the DHCP requests are going out, and some information from the outside network is coming in, but no DHCP responses, and I was wondering where I should look to figure out why that might be
<Chokes> can someone help me?
<sFEARs> anyone else have ideas on why i'd get stuck on boot "too much work for irq 10"
<visik7> sFEARs: and then no boot at all ?
<sFEARs> yup.. just get's stuck.. only when trying to boot into RT kernel
<Chokes> Is ther a easy way to install ubuntu on a fakeraid config?
<mDemocritus> i'm having issues with a supposedly usb mass storage class device not persisting in /dev... the dmesg logs show detection and assignment to /dev/sdb 1 and 2, but when i try to mount it, cat it, or fdisk it, /dev/sdb doesn't exist... any ideas?
<kahrytan> Cpudan80->  I just know, if I see that update again. I'm doing package lock in synaptic. You could too  if you remember it. I got one on Alien Arena 2007 (2008 is broken)
<kahrytan> !botabuse > ompaul
<ompaul> !fakeraid | Chokes (this is what you need)
<ubotu> Chokes (this is what you need): Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<visik7> sFEARs: it's something releated to serial ports
<sFEARs> first it got stuck ok'ing "loading cupsys"* so i removed the rc.d symlink to it.. now it gets stuck "loading gnome-manager" but i saw it flash something once and it said "too much work for irq 10" about 10 times in a row
<visik7> sFEARs: what's your hw setup ? desktop/laptop... ecc...
<sFEARs> i guess it might be.. but i'm not sure how to go about trying to fix it
<Parsec300> Is there any way to get around the problem of ATi card systems to suspend to RAM or Hybernation? The things I've found on the internet so far didn't work.
<Chokes> ok but why do i need to do all this
<visik7> sFEARs: you can see the real errors in dmesg
<visik7> sFEARs: try to disable serial ports from bios
<Chokes> the problem here is all other distros have it out of the box.......
<sFEARs> alright.. will try
<sFEARs> in dmesg.. would that have anything about the uncompleted boot visik7
<rausb0> CharlI_-: i cannot answer you in query, i am unregistered
<sFEARs> or is that only for the boot that i'm into now
<CharlI_-> rausb0: ohh
<visik7> sFEARs: /var/log/kern.log yes
<Chokes> ...
<rausb0> CharlI_-: and btw, /msg'ing people without asking is considered rude
<CharlI_-> rausb0: ohhh
<sFEARs> visik7, i do see a copule lines in here about irq 10.. mabey you could take a look? i can pastebin
<sFEARs> !pastebin
<Stroganoff> i'm using icewm without a login manager, invoked by startx. how can prevent X to shutdown when i killall icewm (to refresh the menu)?
<rausb0> CharlI_-: running X without a window manager doesn't make sense in most situations
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsec300, The problem has been solved in the AMD Catalyst 7.12 driver release. Suspend/hibernate   If you have a firegl52xx then there are other options
<CharlI_-> rausb0: well whats the smallest gui you can run
<rausb0> CharlI_-: fluxbox is nice and small
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pisecx> hi all. is there any way to start by default kate instead of gedit?
<pisecx> in gnome, of course
<SoerenW> hi i want to know how many load/unload cycles my harddrive has done yet, because i heard of the apm-problem. but my smartctl -A doesn't show a value for 193.
<jrib> !defaultapp > pisecx (read the private message from ubotu)
<SoerenW> how can i get a value for my load/unload cycles?
<dishayu> Jack_Sparrow : all my file associations have been set to no program (media files etc..).. i get the "No suitable application for automatic installation....... " screen... what do i do to reset them to defaults??
<crshman> hi all, i'm having trouble with a system....it's running a software raid 5 and when the system boots and initializes the raid.....it reboots
<pisecx> jrib: i know about this. but i can not do this for a files without extenstion, for example
<pisecx> jrib: there is no checkbox
<troubled> any tablet users in here mind sparing a minute or two?
<Jack_Sparrow> crshman, did the system EVER work under raid?
<crshman> yes it did
<troubled> wacom or acecad experience is fine
<pisecx> jrib: the same for txt
<crshman> it was up all night and this morning, it rebooted this morning....so i brought it back up and it said the array was degraded...so i proceeded to rebuild and it rebooted
<crshman> after that reboot it's been stuck in this look ever since
<pisecx> jrib: sorry, probably i'm wrong
<pisecx> jrib: thanks for a help
<jrib> pisecx: the extension shouldn't matter.  Can you give me an example I can try here if you still have trouble?
<Jack_Sparrow> crshman, I dont have an answer and I am a bit preoccupied.. If I think of something I will get back to you
<crshman> thanks
<ftv00es> hi. can I ask support questions in here?
<mjbrooks> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ftv00es> thanks :)
<ftv00es> ok, I have problem with my conection
<ftv00es> I have a post in the forum with all the codes, will it help?
<Squawk> ftv00es, just ask the question
<niuq> !pastebin ftv00es
<mjbrooks> Squawk, heh
<anteaya__> what command do i use to determine if mysql daemon is running?
<ftv00es> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725281
<T0paz> ps ax | grep mysql
<ftv00es> it's quite long to explain it all....hehe
<visik7> anteaya__: ps ax |grep mysql
<troubled> anteaya__: pidof mysqld
<mick_home> anyone here use sparc?
<mick_home> yes i am already in #ubuntu-sparc
<mick_home> :-P
<anteaya__> viski7 & troubled: thanks
<Squawk> ftv00es, eth0 is not getting an ip address. Try manually setting one and see if you can connect. If so, the problem is dhcp
<ftv00es> so I have to make a fix ip to all computers
<Squawk> ftv00es, no, just that one as a test
<Squawk> ftv00es, once you know that networking is working, all you have to figure out is the dhcp problem
<Squawk> ftv00es. what is hte ip of the router?
<consfearacy>        ,-O
<visik7> Squawk: sudo ifup eth0
<consfearacy>       O(_)) ubuntu
<consfearacy>        `-O
<ftv00es> but my router can just be configured static o dynamic
<Pici> consfearacy: please don't
<ftv00es> squawck ---> 192.168.2.1
<consfearacy>        ,-O
<consfearacy>       O(_)) ubuntu
<consfearacy>        `-O
<Squawk> visik7, he has it to auto start, and it hasnt, so that shouldnt work
<dishayu> Squawk : all my file associations have been set to no program (media files etc..).. i get the "No suitable application for automatic installation....... " screen... what do i do to reset them to defaults??
<dishayu> that is since i installed gdesklets
<visik7> Squawk: yes but ifup eth0 give us output to inspect
<Avenger> problem with the ignore command on X-chat
<Squawk> dishayu, why are you asking me?
<dishayu> who should i be asking?
<Squawk> visik7, true enough. ftv00es, have a go with visik7's suggesting "sudo ifup eth0", and see what happens
<Squawk> dishayu, the channel in general
<dishayu> i did... twice.. noone responded
<ftv00es> I did that already, with ifdown and it didn' t help
<nios> Anyone use VIA vga ?
<Squawk> dishayu, which means nobody knows the answer or has the time to answer, so why direct hte question at a particular user?
<Avenger> problem with the ignore command on X-chat
<ftv00es> (I'm using the same computer for Ubuntu and Windows, so I can' t check it now)
<Squawk> ftv00es, after running ifup eth0 do you get output at termainal or in dmesg?
<rausb0> nios: no. but i know the infamous via unichrome chipset. a nightmare.
<ftv00es> terminal for sure
<troubled> Seveas: gotta admit, that was a nice logo though :)
<Squawk> ftv00es, can you pastebin the output
<ftv00es> ok, I' ll have to go and come back :D
<rausb0> nios: maybe you can run the x server with the vesa driver.
<mDemocritus>  i'm having issues with a supposedly usb mass storage class device not persisting in /dev... the dmesg logs show detection and assignment to /dev/sdb 1 and 2, but when i try to mount it, cat it, or fdisk it, /dev/sdb doesn't exist... it assumes write through for drive caching, i have a feeling that has something to do with it... any ideas?
<Karsyth> my sound just randomly broke... i just tried installing new alsa drivers and it didnt work... i get this error when i try to click volume control "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<nios> rausb0: xserver-xorg-video-vesa this one?
<rausb0> nios: yes
<ronandi> ahh! anyone mind giving me support with primary setup?
<rausb0> nios: of course you have to change the Driver "..." line in xorg.conf accordinly
<Squawk> !ask | ronandi
<ubotu> ronandi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Avenger> problem with the ignore command on X-chat
<nios> rausb0: how can i reconfigure my xorg.conf?
<Loie> greetings everyone
<cached> what's with ubuntu trying to be windows? I just installed some updates and one of them was apparently to remove windows from the grub menu.
<rausb0> nios: either edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with your favourite editor or do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kurtis> i was trying to put ubuntu on my laptop, but even when I start it in safe graphics mode the bottom 3/4 of the screen is all screwed up. it's like the display is shifted up off of my laptop screen
<cached> i'm giving up on ubuntu for sure now. centos, here i come
<bullgard4> I downloaded http://fosdem.unixheads.org/2007/FOSDEM-LinuxKernel.ogg. I tried to play it using Totem. But Totem crashed almost at once. I could not find any error messages in the Gnome terminal. See also http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/109646/ http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/109614/
<Karsyth> my sound just randomly broke... i just tried installing new alsa drivers and it didnt work... i get this error when i try to click volume control "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Parsec300> Jack_Sparrow, well, if the suspend hybernate problem was solved, wouldn't it be the case when using the latest driver via Envy?
<bullgard4> cached: Bye-bye.
<cash5> hi
<ftv00es> back!  ifup said: ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsec300, Envy is a terrible thing to do to your system
<ronandi> lulz kk. First time installing ubuntu. I dled the x86 one, popped it in the drive, and selected the first option when the menu came up. The loading bars went, and then four lines came up, and started flashing on the screen. Then some colors flashed, and now theres a msg up on the screen saying: Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, screen and gfx card could not be detected. What should I do here?
<nios> rausb0: looks quite small http://pastebin.com/m991db9a
<Parsec300> Jack_Sparrow, so how would you recommend me to get the latest drivers? Add another repository and download from there? Or just Catalyst from AMD?
<mDemocritus> anyone know of a site or irc channel dedicated to linux usb problems?
<Avenger> problem with the ignore command on X-chat
<rausb0> nios: too small. there are some missing entries.
<Kousotu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ronandi> Ive tried doing "Configure" before, but after that, nothing really happens... (I've got a 8800gts connected to monitor with dvi)
<satokun> I'm trying to move my home folder to a new, larger partition.  I followed the instructions I had, and what ended up happening was that I copied the contents of home to the new partition ok, but when I tried to mount the new home, it gave me an fstab error.  So I fired up my livecd to see things in a gui, and it seems that I've now got my normal home folder, then a subfolder homeOLD with the contents, and the contents on the base directory o
<ronandi> so uh, what should I do?
<nios> rausb0: wierd but i did this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raybuntu> hi
<cash5> hi
<rausb0> nios: are you sure you have all necessary packages for X installed?
<Flyerfye> hello
<charlieg_> hi there. how are you?
<nios> rausb0: yeah i think so
<thor> Hi all. my Firefox does not render graphics properly. They all look awful. Any clues?
<rausb0> nios: is that a desktop install or did you manually install xorg on top of a base/server system?
<nios> rausb0: i use ubuntu server
<nios> rausb0: so i insalled xorg-server + fluxbox
<renegade420> has anyone used a new generation ipod with Ubunutu?
<ronandi> Ok, so I just got that Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, screen and gfx card could not be detected. And now I hit configure, put in my monitor, and vid card. Now four things came up... The last one being "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]. Then thers just the flashing cursor under it
<rausb0> nios: check if you have xfonts-base
<renegade420> i want to remove the songs off of my ipod and onto my ubuntu server
<nickrud> ronandi: hit return, you should get a login
<ronandi> k
<nios> rausb0: xfonts-base is already the newest version.
<rausb0> nios: which ubuntu version, 7.10?
<ronandi> well. I hit enter, and it just goes down a line... I can type
<nios> rausb0: yeah
<Znet> anyone knwo how to run a disk check in ubuntu
<ronandi> no login
<rausb0> nios: wait. i'll boot a live cd and give you the xorg.conf
<nickrud> ronandi: try alt-f2 , do you get a login there?
<satokun> Znet: what kind of disk check?
<LollinopiL> hello guys, why does the msn emoticons disappeared ? can it be related to java application ?
<nios> rausb0: ok nice
<LiGhTOnE> hello does anybody know something about samba, network printers, somebody speaking german?
<thor> Guys, any help on my Firefox not rendering graphics properly?
<nickrud> !de | LiGhTOnE
<ubotu> LiGhTOnE: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ronandi> ok.. I hit alt+f2, now I thinking im at some command line
<Znet> satokun:i think my disk may have errors, i havent got unbun installed just using the pre running unbuntu
<LiGhTOnE> fine, thanks
<nickrud> ronandi: that's a console login, you can log in there and do some repairs. What kind of video card do you have?
<ronandi> says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$, and I can type
<nickrud> ronandi: ah, you're running the livecd
<ronandi> I have an Nvidia 8800 gts 512 (g92)
<nickrud> ronandi: that's the issue, the 8800 isn't properly supported by the live cd
<ronandi> oh
<satokun> Znet: Ok, do you have gparted installed on your system yet?  If not, go ahead and grab it.  That's the best way I know of how to run that kind of check in gui.
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nickrud> ronandi: you can use the alternate cd to install ubuntu though
<Znet> satokun: where is it
<Otacon22> It's possibile in Ubuntu to set that my "line in" input on my audio card(ac 97) become an output for sound when i watch ac3 video?
<ronandi> oh
<ronandi> thank you very much
<LollinopiL> hello guys, why does the msn emoticons disappeared ? can it be related to java application ?
<ronandi> btw, what is the command to get my computer to restart now that im stuck at this screen?
<satokun> Znet:  Synaptic package manager, do a search for gparted.  Are you using the gnome interface?
<Starnestommy> ronandi: sudo reboot
<renegade420> LollinopiL: which protocol are you using??
<Znet> yes
<brobostigon> ronandi: sudo shutdown -r now
<LollinopiL> renegade i don't know ... how can i discover it ?
<ronandi> thankS!
<earthling> ronandi: reboot
<thor> Anyone out there can tell me what's wrong with my firefox?
<satokun> Znet:  ok, good.  Should be under Administration, or you can just open terminal and sudo apt-get gparted
<Znet> satokun: i did a search for the file to no avail
<renegade420> LollinopiL: the program that you are using to send and receive MSN messages
<brobostigon> Znet: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Znet> satokun: does this machine have to be on the internet
<nickrud> ronaldo: sudo reboot or sudo halt are nice understandable shortcuts ;)
<sn0> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<satokun> znet:  for that to work yes.  brobostigon:  thanks.
<earthling> thor: eloborate. we cant guess the problem , can we.. :)
<LollinopiL> i'm using amsn renegade
 * nickrud has got to convince people to have easy nick completed names
 * magribe is fuck
<Pici> !language | magribe
<ubotu> magribe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rausb0> nios: http://84.179.104.37:28259/
<Znet> satokun: it has a green box next to it. i dont want to install anything cos im just running of the cd
<magribe> sorry
<suncydu> Need help on dualboot. when hit the escape buttun when it sais grub loading, it does not show the menu. Just starts ubuntu.. help anyone
<thor> earthling: sorry for being impatient Just I can't get why  all of a sudden Firefox stopped rendering graphics in an acceptable way: This does not apply to Opera ...
<rausb0> nios: you might want to change the keyboard section, it is german
<satokun> Znet:  my reccomendation then is to put that drive into another computer if you can and run a check from there.
<magribe> I'm Catalan and no  know very english :S
<nios> rausb0: okay something more to change?
<Znet> hmm ok
<RaceKondition> does Ubuntu 8 have better support for dual monitor's compared to Ubuntu 7?
<jpatrick> magribe: you already are in #ubuntu-cat
<RaceKondition> I mean 8.04 compared to 7.10
<rausb0> nios: i already put Driver "vesa" instead of Driver "intel" (my notebook has intel graphics)
<satokun> I'm trying to move my home folder to a new, larger partition.  I followed the instructions I had, and what ended up happening was that I copied the contents of home to the new partition ok, but when I tried to mount the new home, it gave me an fstab error.  So I fired up my livecd to see things in a gui, and it seems that I've now got my normal home folder, then a subfolder homeOLD with the contents, and the contents on the base directory o
<jrib> satokun: your message was truncated at "the base directory o"
<rausb0> nios: just change Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"   to  "us"
<nikrud> satokun: not sure what you're describing there, could you put the file hierarchy on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<Itaku> how do i install a screen saver with xscreensaver???????????????????????????????????
<nios> rausb0: evice"Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<nios> too?
<rausb0> nios: no
<Lunks> how to check processes' cpu usage rate by the command-line?
<rausb0> nios: that is just a identifier
<Itaku> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikrud> Itaku: xscreensaver is depreciated in ubuntu, you'd have to at the least remove ghome-screensavar
<satokun> nikrud:  I'm here on another computer.  The other comp won't even boot to gnome without erroring out so I'm not sure how to do that.
<nikrud> *gnome-screensaver
<rausb0> !info xscreensaver
<Itaku> i have
<earthling> thor: Lunks: top
<ubotu> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24-5ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 277 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<Lunks> something is eating up and gnome-system-monitor eats it too
<Itaku> so how do i install new screen savers in xscreensaver
<Itaku> theres this one i want
<lordleemo> Lunks: htop
<earthling> thor: sorry not for u..
<nikrud> satokun: like,  /home/yser/home/user/OLDhome , or whatever it is.
<Lunks> hmm it was firefox =P
<satokun> nikrud:  basically my home folder is:  /home/homeOLD/sato
<rausb0> Itaku: are you sure the screensaver you want is a xscreensaver module?
<thor> earthling: Yes I've ran top.. now?
<thor> earthling: ok :D
<Loie> hey all, when i boot to recovery mode, then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then reboot to normal mode, the changes aren't kept and i'm still stuck with black screen.  should i delete my xorg.conf first, then run dpkg-reconf....?
<satokun> nikrud:  contents are in the user file sato and intact, and they're also at dev/hda1/sato
<Gumby`> well now, its tough to connect to a wpa encrypted network with wpa when its only a wep encrypted network  :D
<benguin> hello..
<brobostigon> Loie: try sudo dpg-reconfigure (etc)
<nikrud> satokun: hm. put a copy of the /etc/fstab  of the hard drive on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<satokun> nikrud:  what I want is to move /home to hda1 and mount it as home, and get rid of /home/homeOLD/...
<Loie> brobo: yes, sorry, i am running this with sudo
<benguin> could someone assist me in making a video loop in openoffice  impress?
<nikrud> satokun: I understand. But I need to understand precisely what you have at this moment first.
<satokun> nikrud:  Ok, it'll be a few because I'll have to type it out
<nikrud> satokun: I'm really interested in where you have / mounted and /home mounted
<richard__> is there any solutions for having js, php, css, nxhtml for emacs?
<MikeMiller> hi
<nios> rausb0: very thanks
<therethinker> What's the /dev/ for the parallel port? I thought it was /dev/paraport#, but it doesn't exist...
<RaceKondition> what nVidia models are known to have the best dual monitor support?
<rausb0> nios: does X come up now?
 * MikeMiller lick a pussy
<nios> rausb0: yeah
<MikeMiller> oh shizz sry
<therethinker> err... /dev/parport
<rausb0> nios: good
<RaceKondition> I'm sick of ATi + Linux + 2 monitors
<marcels_> hello, i have a question about connectingto some ssl irc server
<Starnestommy> marcels_: which client do you use?
<marcels_> i cant manage to get on a server which port is +6601
<marcels_> Konversion at the moment
<marcels_> but ive used xchat aswell
<int_main> therethinker: what about /dev/lp0 ?
<rausb0> nios: you may have to run this as root to fix fluxbox's menu: inst=/etc/menu-methods/fluxbox ; update-menus
<nios> rausb0: nah works fine ;)
<rausb0> nios: alright
<nios> rausb0: do you know how i can remote it from my windows machine?
<LollinopiL> renegade are you there ?
<LollinopiL> hello guys, why does the msn emoticons disappeared ? can it be related to java application ?
<azexian> magic
<therethinker> int_main: nope
<family> Hey.  I just installed ubuntu on a desktop of mine... one problem; i can only go from 640x480, and 800x600.. however, in xorg.conf..  it goes up to "1280x1024" "1024x768" in the modes .. any idea why i can't up the resolution?
<lordleemo> marcels_: file serverlist choose the server edit then choose ssl and the port
<pierced84> video card driver?
<pierced84> what kind?
<family> it's using a restricted driver
<pierced84> which one?
<marcels_> hm ill try but i think i entered everying correct
<marcels_> one second
<family> driver "nv"
<family> nvidia NV11
<pierced84> what kind of card do you have?
<family> geforce2 mx/mx
<azexian> someone wanna suggest a good atheros card?
<marcels_> it wont work
<family> what won't work?
<marcels_> it was workin with mirc under windows xp.. .
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i search the content of files?
<marcels_> to connect to the server
<santiago> hello
<marcels_> its somehow secured
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> use sed or grep
<bullgard4> I downloaded http://fosdem.unixheads.org/2007/FOSDEM-LinuxKernel.ogg. I tried to play it using Totem. But Totem crashed almost at once. I could not find any error messages in the Gnome terminal. See also http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/109646/ http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/109614/
<marcels_> and the port has to be "+6601"
<azexian> CorruptTerrorist, if you type in cat filename | grep keyword, it will search the file for that keyword
<popey> bullgard4: it's your i810 video driver
<marcels_> the + is important but the client doesnt mind about it i think
<Squawk> marcels_, can you put all your post on one line, rather than hitting return every 6 words. Makes it easier to follow
<azexian> CorruptTerrorist, grep also works on other things like dmesg | grep keyword
<CorruptTerrorist> azexian, i need to search recursive directories
<Leechzilla> I installed apache and php but the php pages are not loading.. It's showing up as a download instead of opening in the browser
<marcels_> yes ofcourse im sorry
<azexian> CorruptTerrorist, ok, type find /directory | grep filename
<bullgard4> popey: I do not have a i810 but a i915. Does your statement still hold?
<int_main> therethinker: hmmm, can you find the parallel port by clicking system>>preferences>>harware-information ??
<azexian> CorruptTerrorist, that will search for the file you want, or oyu can click places --> find, for a gui option
<CorruptTerrorist> !grep > CorruptTerrorist
<popey> i810 is the driver name, not the card name
<friedtofu> hm.. use the xorg-intel driver?
<popey> bullgard4: can you open a terminal and do this:
<popey> bullgard4: grep i810 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, what exactly are you trying to do?
<PKKid> Anyone ever install Ubuntu fine then hit not beable to load it?
<marcels_> i want to connect on some ssl secured server, the port is "+6601" and i dont know how to enter it so the client connects to it properly. it doesnt work to connect to the server :/
<popey> bullgard4: and see if you get a line saying "Driver 'i810'"
<PKKid> I get "Error Loading Operating System".. seems like my PC doesn't even notice its there
<therethinker> int_main: yeah, I'd normally do that, but when I try to open Hw. info, it crashes
<Squawk> marcels_, what type of client? what service?
<CorruptTerrorist> Squawk, remove something from a php file... i need to remove all relevancies to the took time to load etc.
<bullgard4> popey: "detlef@MD97600:~$ grep i810 /etc/X11/xorg.conf;  Driver "i810""
<popey> bullgard4: thats good, you're using the broken driver
<popey> bullgard4: we can fix that
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, I meant regarding the recursive looking in directories, but "took time?"
<bullgard4> popey: Ah!
<azexian> CorruptTerrorist, you could use something such as gedit, press ctrl + h, then type what you want to get rid of, and leave the replacement option blank
<marcels_> im using xchat at the moment. i dont know what you mean by service. im trying to connect to some IRC server
<popey> bullgard4: issue this command:- sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<CorruptTerrorist> i just need to serch contents of files. thas all
<popey> bullgard4: that will download and install the driver, but there is another step - let me know when you are done with that step
<Tooommi> marcels: you wanna set the port manually?
<ronandi> This is might the wrong place to ask, but is anyone good with String Permutation algorithms?
<azexian> CorruptTerrorist, well use that option I suggested then, with grep
<Squawk> marcels_, you want to connect to an irc server using a different port. Try /help connect using your client
<azexian> CorruptTerrorist, something such as cat * | grep option would do the trick
<marcels_> ok ill try it
<CorruptTerrorist> ok
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, you dont need the cat *, just "grep pattern filename"
<prince_jammys> CorruptTerrorist: grep -r searchstring startingpath
<Tooommi> marcels_: try an " / " after the server adress
<nikrud> marcels_: when you add the server, edit it then try / after the server address
<marcels_> heh, i already tried that. but it doesnt lwork
<Leechzilla> I installed apache and php but the php pages are not loading.. It's showing up as a download instead of opening in the browser
<Squawk> marcels_, can you tell me which server you want to connect to, or is it private?
<DOOM_NX> what settings do i have to do to have 4.0 sound?
<marcels_> its private. sorry
<bullgard4> popey: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/109746/
<marcels_> at my server im conning to is: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx / +6601
<marcels_> when im trying to connect it doesnt work
<popey> bullgard4: excellent
<popey> bullgard4: ok, do this next:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lordleemo> marcels_: do you have a pass for that server ie have you registered?
<Squawk> marcels_, what command are you issuing to connect?
<marcels_> there is no pass.
<solexious> [Q] Hello, I'm tring to make port bunny, not used make commands before. I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59721/
<marcels_> rightclick on options -> serverlist :)
<popey> bullgard4: scroll down to the line  ' Driver "i810"'   and change "i810" to "intel"
<popey> bullgard4: then save and exit gedit
<CorruptTerrorist> thanks for the help peeps
<crshman> how effective is shred at erasing harddrives?
<Squawk> marcels_, use /connect (and do /help connect to figure out connect options)
<ronandi> v&?
<crshman> and does it offer any advantages over writing zero's to a drive using straight dd?
<brobostigon> popey: i think you have said, gksudo gedit, sudo gedit is not safe.
<marcels_> ok thanks
<bullgard4> popey: Done.
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i remove a directory?
<crshman> rm -r <directory>
<popey> bullgard4: ok, now you will need to save any work and restart the x windowing system which can be done quickly/easily with CTRL+ALT+Backspace - but do make sure you close/save first!
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, if its empty rmdir dirname
<nikrud> CorruptTerrorist: rmdir if it is empty
<marcels_> 20:49] [481] This command is for network staff only
<int_main> therethinker: so you have a file explorer in /dev , and there is no paraport, or parport0 , or anything like that at all?
<marcels_> thats what replies when im trying to use it here
<popey> CorruptTerrorist: rmdir <directory>
<CorruptTerrorist> thanks... annoying dir i couldn't get rid of
<brobostigon> bullgard4: the proper command there should have been, gksudo gedit, not sudo gedit.
<popey> brobostigon: wrong
<brobostigon> popey: gedit is gui, therefore gksudo
<popey> brobostigon: he had a terminal open, no need to use gksudo
<nikrud> !gksudo | popey
<popey> oh please, I know the difference
<satokun> nikrud: ok finally got it up.
<nikrud> popey: there is a reason: gksudo sets up the environment differently than sudo does, primarily changing $HOME to protect ~/.gconf
<nikrud> satokun: ok, what's the link?
<int_main> therethinker: are you sure you have a a parallel port?
<popey> nikrud: in this case I really dont think thats a problem
<Leechzilla> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<brobostigon> popey: terminal or not, i believe , gksudo - gui , sudo - cli.thats what i have been roeatadly told, is that wrong??
<solexious> [Q] Hello, I'm tring to make port bunny, not used make commands before. I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59721/
<satokun> nikrud:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59722/
<jengle> hi everyone.
<Bindkeeper> Hi
<Itaku> how do i host domains on ubuntu?
<satokun> nikrud:  I believe / is mounted on hdc1 and home is on hdc3
<nikrud> popey: I agree, bullgard isn't clueless. But, someone might run sudo gedit , change a pref and suddenly a config file in $home is owned by root. Causes problems. So, we are careful not to suggest sudo with gnome apps
<Squawk> solexious, try doing ./configure first, and run the commands one at a time. No need to put them all on a line
<lordleemo>  nikrud i totaly agree with gksudo but if u have used sudo before that then what ???
<popey> i am aware of this
<popey> i didn't just step off the banana boat
<nikrud> lordleemo: sudo chown -R <usr>:<usr>  ~/.gconf
<Bindkeeper> is there any one managed to run 3d games with Intel on-board 3100 graphic card?
<lordleemo> nikrud: cheers m8  your a star
<nikrud> satokun: looking
<brobostigon> popey: why suggest sudo gedit, if it can be dangerous??
<Itaku> how do i host domains on ubuntu??????????????????????????????????????????/
<popey> brobostigon: lets take this elsewhere eh?
<solexious> Squawk: ./configure No such file
<Squawk> Itaku, host domains? (one ? pls)
<brobostigon> popey: good idea, ubuntu-uk
<Itaku> Squawk: like godaddy.com does
<popey> Itaku: thats not a question that can be quickly and easily answered
<vhozard> anyone with a XXODD laptop?
<Kousotu> anyone know of a program to reencode videos to MP4 for PSP/Ipod?
<nikrud> satokun: first off, you can't have two mountpoints for one partition as you've done there. delete the /media/pisces where /home is. Then you'll be able to mount home
<popey> Kousotu: winff
<Squawk> solexious, you want to reg a domain and have it point at your computer?
<popey> !winff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<popey> bah
<Kousotu> what's winff?
<Squawk> solexious, you ran that from the right directory? if so, not sure, sorry
<Bindkeeper>  is there any one managed to run 3d games with Intel on-board 3100 graphic card?
<popey> Kousotu: a frontend to ffmpeg, very good, and despite its name, not just for windows
<solexious> Squawk, yup, dam ok ty
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<satokun> nikrud:  just to verify, on line hda1, kill the reference to pisces?
<satokun> nikrud:  and just have it set to /home?
<popey> Kousotu: http://biggmatt.com/programs/video-converter/winff---free-video-converter.html
<solexious> [Q] How do I ununstall from make?
<Kousotu> offline
<popey> solexious: not easily :(
<popey> Kousotu: works here
<vhozard> anyone with a XXODD laptop?
<popey> Kousotu: bit slow
<Squawk> solexious, having had another look at that error message, it looks to me like there is an error in the source code
<nikrud> satokun: like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59723/
<Kousotu> says it's offline
<solexious> Squawk: Yes, looks like that but other people make it ok... odd
<bullgard1> popey: I am back with my second laptop. On the first laptop something unexpectedly happened: The font of the login screen is extremely large. But I managed to login after I rebooted.
<satokun> nikrud:  ok, let me go do that.  brb
<nikrud> satokun: wait
<popey> Kousotu: http://www.winff.org/
<nikrud> satokun: what about   /  , where is the ubuntu root line?
<solexious> how do i rm a dir with things in it?
<Kousotu> popey: can you give me an apt-get line please?
<popey> Kousotu: its not in the repo
<popey> Kousotu: have a look at winff.org
<Kousotu> figures....
<Leechzilla> I installed apache and php but the php pages are not loading.. It's showing up as a download instead of opening in the browser. Is apache and apache2 both required? Nothing happens when I type /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<vhozard> anyone with a XXODD laptop?
<popey> Kousotu: http://winff.googlecode.com/files/winff-0.33-i386.deb
<Squawk> solexious, rm -r dirname
<nikrud> solexious:   rm -r  <dir> (use with care)
<satokun> nikrud:  here
<Sinnerman> say i have a dual boot system, and had ubuntu installed already, then decided to install windows XP on a different partition. as expected that wipes my MBR. how do i get it back, and reinstall grub?
<satokun> nikrud:  I'm currently in a ctrl+alt+f1 console running as root.  how would I check that?
<brobostigon> !grub | Sinnerman
<ubotu> Sinnerman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vhozard> Sinnerman use livecd and do update-grub
<Squawk> Sinnerman, boot an ubuntu livecd
<tristanmike> !ubotu ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sinnerman> well, thanks :).
<Leechzilla> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nikrud> satokun: if you're running off the hd , mount will show all mounted partitions. You're looking for one similar to /dev/hda4 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<vhozard> anyone with a realtek sound card?
<Sinnerman> vhozard: realtek HD something i've got over here.
<aiwita-salaita> http://luniita.myminicity.es/tra http://luniita.myminicity.es/tra http://luniita.myminicity.es/tra http://luniita.myminicity.es/tra http://luniita.myminicity.es/tra
<vhozard> Sinnerman does ALC833 means anything to you?
<Sinnerman> vhozard: im on a laptop.
<satokun> nikrud:  mount says / is on hdc3, arguements are as you typed them.
<Stroganoff> where can i find the config files of thunars preferred applications?
<jpatrick> !ops | aiwita-salaita
<ubotu> aiwita-salaita: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<vhozard> Sinnerman me too
<nikrud> satokun: ok, that's fine
<vhozard> Sinnerman does your sound works?
<tristanmike> hi all ! I've had a problem...I have an ATI X800XL card and 19" Flat Panel monitor. I installed the Restricted Drivers via the System->Administration window, but upon reboot, I get a "Out Of Range" error so the video isn't properly detected, can someone help me get this going ?
<Sinnerman> vhozard: i can't say it does. i've never had to look into it, sound works out of the box for me.
<nikrud> satokun: so, make the change to the home partition I showed you, that should at least get home mounted up correctly
<bullgard1> popey: vlc plays now the movie for 1 minute now already.
<vhozard> Sinnerman can you open kmix or gnome sound mixer and say what kind of card it says?
<popey> cool bullgard1
<satokun> nikrud:  question:  Will this automatically create the home directory on hda1?  On hda1 now, the data is there but not in a folder called home.
<Sinnerman> vhozard: it comes up as Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia under lspci, which i know is wrong, because the manufacturer spec sheet specifically states it is a realtek HD sound chipm, and works with realtek's drivers.
<bullgard1> popey: So can you summarize? The old driver was at fault?
<popey> yes, no longer supported bullgard1
<popey> bullgard1: although the intel driver you now have still isnt perfect, its a lot better than the i810 one
<rausb0> man, torcs rocks
<Tooommi> vhozard: alc882 here
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to run x server for network
<popey> bullgard1: for example it can set resolutions properley that the i810 one cant
<nikrud> satokun: no, what that will do is mount the partition hdd1 in the position /home in the file tree. That will cause whatever directories/files at the root of hdd1 to appear as /home/<dir/files>
<popey> bullgard1: it's called the "modesetting" driver
<bullgard1> popey: How can I repair the wrong font size of the login?
<vhozard> Toooommi so you use laptop?
<Sinnerman> vhozard: im using HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer) but can also switch to Realtek ALC660-VD (OSS mixer) latter being most probably what the card is.
<Tooommi> vhozard: sorry no
<vhozard> Sinnerman i recongnise your card:
<vhozard> 	-- Azalia controller --ALC880 ALC882 ALC260 ALC262 ALC883 ALC885 ALC888
<vhozard> 	   --- Intel ICH6 ICH7 ---------
<vhozard>                snd-hda-intel
<vhozard>            --- ATI chipset -----
<vhozard> 	       snd-atiixp
<FloodBot1> vhozard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeanmichel> hello
<nikrud> satokun: if any files/dirs were in /home on hdc3 will be hidden, but not removed
<vhozard> srry for not pastebin
<satokun> nikrud:  do I need to delete the old home folder before I do that, or can I do it later?
<bazhang> hi!
<jeanmichel> what's up??
<nikrud> satokun: later, they are a good safe backup underneath
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to launch x server to run network???
<bazhang> jeanmichel: how can help you in #ubuntu today? ;]
<satokun> nikrud:  ok good.  so just mount -a and I should be ok?
<vhozard> Sinnerman can you give me your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file?
<nikrud> satokun: getting close, yes :)
<satokun> nikrud:  ok, one sec, lemmie go do that
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to launch terminal from x server to run network???
<zelrikriando> hi nikrud
<bazhang> Xman: not sure what you mean by that
<nikrud> zelrikriando: hi
<satokun> nikrud:  worked like a champ.  Thank you so much.
<Leechzilla> I installed apache and php but firefox is downloading the php fle instead of displaying it.. I have libapache2-mod-php5 installed and loaded already
<nikrud> satokun: cool
<satokun> nikrud:  I'll do a quick check of things before I pile out though.
<Sinnerman> vhozard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59727/
<Tooommi> When I open up a video file the media player just quits. I've tried mplayer, vlc and so on. But when I switch the video output in mplayer to x11 it works? Could be because of my old graphics card?
<vhozard> Sinnerman thanks
<rausb0> Xman: do you mean xdmcp query?
<vhozard> Sinnerman by the way, what laptop do you use? i mean what brand?
<fco> Is there a media player for linux that suport Windows Media Player skins ?
<Xman> rausb0: i have a sify broadband connection and i can opn the gateway website but it is demanding "launch trminal from x server"
<satokun> nikrud:  I'm not quite sure how it works yet, but it's working fine, and I think that's enough for me today.  Thanks again!
<slipttees> create persistent-net.rules in ubuntu dapper ?
<int_main> fco: *vomit*
<CorruptTerrorist> is there any way to display line numbers in text editor?
<crdlb> CorruptTerrorist: yes, edit>preferences
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, depends on the text editor, have a look in the man pages
<tristanmike> hi all ! I've had a problem...I have an ATI X800XL card and 19" Flat Panel monitor. I installed the Restricted Drivers via the System->Administration window, but upon reboot, I get a "Out Of Range" error so the video isn't properly detected, can someone help me get this going ?
<nikrud> satokun: good. reading up on fstab and the file heirarchy, and mount will tell you much
<CorruptTerrorist> Squawk, default text editor
<CorruptTerrorist> crdlb, thanks, found it
<rausb0> Xman: sify? and what gateway website? sorry, don't know what you mean
<satokun> nikrud:  I definitely will.  Still learning everything.  Bye!
<crdlb> CorruptTerrorist: btw, that text editor is called "gedit"
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, which is what. I am booted into gentoo atm and I use vim as my prefered text eidtor
<Sinnerman> vhozard: asus f5r.
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, someone answered the question already, so I will leave you to it
<CorruptTerrorist> crdlb, orly? i never knew that, i must admit
<Leechzilla> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CorruptTerrorist> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bullgard4> popey: How can I adjust the font size of the login screen now?
<vhozard> Sinnerman i am now trying with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<popey> bullgard4: good question, is it the resolution that is wrong?
<Sinnerman> vhozard: like i said, i didn't have to do a thing, so i wouldnt be too sure.
<bullgard4> popey: Yes indeed. By a factor of ten or so.
<Xman> raush: i have a sify connection(sify is ISP), and i have given all the details of the network and connection is also fine and working but i can't login to surf. Its is saying to launch sify launch a terminal from x server.
<slipttees> hey i need help
<vhozard> Sinnerman i know, but i have no sound at all, so what can i loose?
<Xman> rausb0: i have a sify connection(sify is ISP), and i have given all the details of the network and connection is also fine and working but i can't login to surf. Its is saying to launch sify launch a terminal from x server.
<bullgard4> popey: It is the font size of my log-in name and my password, not the resolution of the screen.
<slipttees> remove /etc/iftab
<Sinnerman> vhozard: fair enough.
<rausb0> Xman: makes no sense to me. how is a X terminal necessary to surf the net?
<slipttees> return back ?
<int_main> slipttees: you mean /etc/fstab?
<tristanmike> Can someone please give me a hand installling the ATI drivers. ?
<slipttees> int_main, no, /etc/iftab
<slipttees> ubuntu dapper
<int_main> ah
<Xman> rausb0: for networking in windows i have a software setup, which i ran once at the time of formatting and now i just use that software to login into sify.But how to login in ubuntu.
<slipttees> I removed sudo rm /etc/iftab
<slipttees> Unintentionally!
<int_main> tristanmike: enable restricted repos?
<slipttees> as with a backup!
<slipttees> ?
<bbb> hi everyone
<rausb0> Xman: sorry, i don't know what braindead nonstandard protocol sify uses for logging in
<slipttees> int_main, ?
<int_main> slipttees: is there a hidden backup file, like /etc/iftab~ ?
<slipttees> moment
<bbb> i just install hardy alpha 6 and i have a problem
<slipttees> int_main, no man :-(
<rausb0> bbb: hardy is not supported here, go to #ubuntu+1
<int_main> bbb: for hardy, go to the channel #ubuntu+1
<tristanmike> int_main, yeah, I have a slight idea of what's going on, but don't know how to resolve it. See I've enable the proper repos, and it installs fine, however, my monitor isn't detected, so I get an "out of range" on the monitor, I can hear the Ubuntu sounds, so it's booted, just no video after the reboot
<Xmaster> alguém já testou o ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron alpha 6?
<slipttees> I removed sudo rm /etc/iftab Unintentionally!
<smallfoot-> support my brainstorm idea, its the best -- http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4555/
<Seveas> !br | Xmaster
<ubotu> Xmaster: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<slipttees> Xmaster, /join #ubuntu-br
<int_main> slipttees: ah sorry, I can't help then... I don't even have an /etc/iftab file...
<smallfoot-> sry menz
<Xman> rausb0: that software have been provided by sify just for login purpose.(google providing gtalk)
<slipttees> int_main, :-(
<tristanmike> int_main, I'm assuming I'm missing some info in my Xorg.conf file, but not sure what that should be
<slipttees> and now ?
<Seveas> /etc/iftab is obsolete
<slipttees> Seveas, I user dapper
<Maitre`Spike> hi :)
<Seveas> slipttees, ah ok
<slipttees> Seveas, do you have iftab file ?
<int_main> tristanmike: go to this site and paste your xorg.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> slipttees, I have a dapper box somewhere -- what was the question?
<tristanmike> int_main, I'd be glad to, but be aware, I've had to use "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to get my video back ;)
<prince_jammys> sliptees: you need a line like this: eth0 mac 00:04:57:2d:26:c8 arp 1
<slipttees> Seveas, I removed using #sudo rm /etc/iftab  -  Unintentionally!
<Tooommi> When I open up a video file the media player just quits. I've tried mplayer, vlc and so on. But when I switch the video output in mplayer to x11 it works. Could it be because of my old graphics card?
<slipttees> :-(
<slipttees> i need back
<Seveas> slipttees, heh
<vhozard> Sinnerman is it ok if i let you know if it works?
<Seveas> slipttees, is the machine still connected to the internet?
<slipttees> Seveas, where create new file ?
<slipttees> Seveas, this there!
<int_main> tristanmike: ah, hmm
<tristanmike> int_main, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59730/
<Seveas> slipttees, pastebin the output of this command: ifconfig -a
<Sinnerman> vhozard: well, i may or may not be around. other people in the channel are more likely to be able to help you out.
<geirha> slipttees: run ifconfig, it should tell the mac adress of each interface, then add one line per interface to /etc/iftab, like: eth0 mac 01:23:45:67:89:ab
<tristanmike> int_main, will the changes to xorg be done after the reboot or can I enable the drivers and past that xorg ?
<geirha> slipttees: I think that's enough
<Seveas> geirha, it is :)
<tristanmike> s/past/paste
<vhozard> Sinnerman ok, bye then
<int_main> tristanmike: so this current xorg.conf that you pasted.... this si what you are using now, and it works?
<tristanmike> int_main, correct
<slipttees> Seveas, this Here!
<tristanmike> int_main, it's using the "ati" driver
<slipttees> Seveas, http://pastebin.ca/944060
<tristanmike> int_main, when i switch to flgrx, that's when it gives the "out of range" error on my monitor, as the video mode isn't being detected
<Seveas> slipttees, here's your new /etc/iftab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59731/
<slipttees> Seveas, ohh man thx so much :-*
<slipttees> :D
<int_main> tristanmike: so what native resolution is your monitor? (im assuming an lcd..)
<renegade420> I am using Gusty Gibbion 7.10 and my firefox keeps crashing
<renegade420> when i have been playing 'YouTube' videos
<bazhang> renegade420: lots of tabs and flash? when does this happen?
<tristanmike> int_main, yes, lcd, how do I tell the native resolution ?
<minimec> renegade420: rename your .mozilla directory and try to start firefox again.
<Tooommi> renegade420: I would say that flash is the problem
<veco> hello i need help...
<slipttees> Seveas, i'll reboot
<slipttees> thx
<bazhang> ask veco
<veco> my ubuntu does not detect external hard 2.5 usb opiwered
<veco> lsusb does not list it
<veco> fdisk -l does not list it
<int_main> tristanmike: ok, what exact model of lcd monitor is it?
<smallfoot-> Seveas, how can you make me leave channel when i didnt leave it?
<veco> and it's lit and working under windvblows
<Seveas> smallfoot-, black magic
<tristanmike> int_main, viewsonic VA902b lcd
<veco> unmounted properly under windblows
<tristanmike> int_main, http://www.viewsonic.com/support/lcddisplays/va902b/
<renegade420> Yah its when I have many tabs open
<tristanmike> int_main, 1280x1024
<veco> dmesg not showing it either
<tristanmike> int_main, according to the website
<tux97> hello is 12 gigs ok to install ubuntu?
<veco> have asked... any help?
<Seveas> tux97, more than enough :)
<tristanmike> tux97, yes, more than enough :D
<int_main> tristanmike: right, so that is the max it can do
<IcemanV9> veco: try a different usb port
<veco> have tryed
<lordleemo> tux97: yes m8
<tux97> cool thanks seveas and tristamike just making sure before i shrink my partion
<tristanmike> int_main, right, which happens to be the resolution of Ubuntu that I use...I'm just unsure of what to put in the xorg to force that
<veco> it's the second usb powered external hdd that simply does not get listed
<veco> or detected
<_TMS_> Hey guys - is anyone available to be bugged with a few ubuntu installation problems?
<tux97> ok next question is how do u install wifi?
<int_main> tristanmike: try editing your xorg.conf ("sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf") so that the Screen section looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59732/
<bazhang> _TMS_: we all are free to be bugged ;]
<veco> ;(
<tristanmike> int_main, before or after the enabling of restricted driver ?
<Wacko`> I have a problem with my LCD monitor. I reconfigured my xorg file with ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and in the monitor screen a custom option appeared, which worked. But after a reboot im stuck on 1280x1024 (which I want) but its on 75hz and when I change it it just jumps back. I tried to reconfigure xorg again but it doesnt work.
<IcemanV9> veco: what's the version of ubuntu are you using?
<veco> 7,10
<veco> gutsy
<Wacko`> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 and my videocard is a Geforce 2 GTS Deluxe.
<veco> fully updated
<int_main> tristanmike: um, enable it first... actually, how are you "enabling" it anyways?
<IcemanV9> hmm. unplug and plug back?
<veco> have
<veco> no show
 * IcemanV9 scratches his head
<tristanmike> int_main, just from the Restricted Drivers GUI from System->Admin
<int_main> tristanmike: ok, enable it, then post your xorg.conf again, before resetting
<tristanmike> int_main, cool, will do
<_TMS_> Thanks =).  Basically I'm finding it impossible to install Ubuntu (and any other distro - so far I've tried about 6-7) as my computer always freezes immediately after selecting installation type.  I've asked around and it seemed to be the consensus that my graphics adapter was causing the conflict (On board SiS Mirage 3).  I've tried running the normal cd, the alternative cd, text mode on alternative and a couple of live cd's but nothing gets around the problem.
<IcemanV9> veco: i don't know. i have external HD and it works every time. sorry. not much help on my part.
<veco> lspci does not show it either any other secret command_?
<xobius> _TMS_, did you try alternative cd install?
<veco> i have external hdd alll work fine just the 2.5 inch usb powered do not work
<_TMS_> Also - to check if it was a bad burn, I ran an alternative cd install from an iso image on my hdd.
<bazhang> _TMS_: did you try any boot parameters like acpi=off
<_TMS_> Xobius: Yep
<veco> but thanks, iceman
<veco> nay command that could show connected hardware to try from there?
<_TMS_> I don't remember all the ones I tried.  I was given a few suggestions on the forums.
<tristanmike> int_main, it made the change, but I'll have to edit the screen section, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59735/
<_TMS_> I will try that one - what's it meant to change?
<ro0t> hello every body! do you know a irc client compatible whit last version of ubuntu? plz
<veco> no secret ubuntuism for my case?
<bazhang> _TMS_: not sure of the technical explanation; just know that sometimes when I have that video problem that it lets me reach the installer screen in live cds
<veco> ;( ;( ;(
<bazhang> xchat ro0t
<magnetron> ro0t: xchat, xchat-gnome, konversation
<IcemanV9> veco: someone already mentioned it ... lsusb or lspci or lshw
<tritium> ro0t: irssi
<ro0t> oki thx
<veco> lshw? oki
<int_main> tristanmike: yeah, add that section i put into the screen section
<magnetron> ro0t: just watch in add/remove applications, there's a list there
<macncheez3000> 83
<roland> hello all
<tristanmike> int_main, ok, it's all done, I'm ready to reboot....I'll see you in 2 minutes if it worked....and a tad longer if it didn't :P LOL  Thanks
<RequinB8> can anyone help me debug this shell script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59736/
<_TMS_> bazhang: OK cheers baz.  Will try that now.  Will come back to irc with gf's computer in a min so I can type in any error messages I receive.
<int_main> tristanmike: ok
<int_main> veco: tried lsusb?
<roland> i've been facing a DCOP COMMUNICATION error all day long! something related to KDE i cant seem to open any prog! without facing tht error... whts it about! how can i solve it!
<Ashfire908> are there any media streaming servers that are compatiable with windows media player/Xbox360 in that windows media player/xbox360 can connect and stream from the server program
<bazhang> _TMS_: good deal; hope we can get this going ;]
<veco> no show
<veco> tryed lsusb no show
<veco> dmesg also no show
<veco> lspci no show
<veco> lshw no show ;(
<FloodBot1> veco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<veco> sorry
<bazhang> Ashfire908: mediatomb or something like that; forgot the precise name
<int_main> veco: does the usb drive work on any other OS?
<xobius> _TMS_, if the vcard is the problem you have to change the driver in xorg.conf file to VESA
<veco> yep wortks on winxp
<IcemanV9> veco: what is your external HD's brand name? mine is western digital (WD)
<veco> fujitsu
<veco> fujitsu chip excelstor brand
<nikrud> veco:   in a terminal,   tail -f /var/log/syslog ,  and plug in the drive. You should see some output in the terminal
<IcemanV9> hmm. haven't work with fujitsu ...
<roland> anyone ever faced a prob where an error occurs asking to check if DCOPSERVER is running ?
<Seveas> roland, #kubuntu may have answers for you
<bazhang> roland sounds like k3b
<roland> Seveas thank you
<Tyczek> do you know if AMD turion 64 is k8 or what?
<roland> bazhang,  wht u mean
<Tyczek> I need to choose in xconfig
<bazhang> roland when I got that error in the past was with k3b; what app is doing that for  you?
<nikrud> Tyczek: yes (according to lm-sensors anyway)
<Tyczek> nikrud, thanks
<veco> device not accepting address 39, error -71
<int_main> veco, plug in the drive, and paste ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ) the result of the command "sudo lsusb -v"
<roland> bazhang,  almost everything
<nikrud> veco: that's from the the syslog? I don't know that error myself, but that's what you need to be asking about
<bazhang> roland hang on a sec let me check something
<int_main> veco: hmm nevermind, listen to nikrud
<roland> bazhang,  tyt
<jalex_> hola
<nikrud> veco: except I have nothing more to add ;(
<jalex_> necesito ayuda
<jpatrick> !es | jalex_
<ubotu> jalex_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<RequinB8> can anyone help me debug a short shell script?
<underdawg> is flash still broken for ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> veco: is there any other usb connected? if so take all off, then just plug in external HD.
<underdawg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<are_you> tekdung......yo
<int_main> RequinB8: i saw the script, what is teh problem with it?
<underdawg> ??? flash won't work for me, neither will gnash
<underdawg> what's up
<are_you> tekdung.....yo
<underdawg> md5sum won't match when I try to install from browser
<underdawg> and I have installed flash-nonfree
<Ashfire908> bazhang, is mediatomb available as a package?
<DIL> RequinB8, do you have to terminate command
<RequinB8> Hold on, i'll paste the output
<IcemanV9> !paste | RequinB8
<ubotu> RequinB8: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> roland: this might give a clue--> http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=3890f24fb2b3501c9932ff6a9c4b3b76&t=511300
<RequinB8> IcemanV9 - thx, i know :P http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59738/
<tristanmike> int_main, hey brother, it didn't work....weird...I was thinking that's what I needed
<bazhang> http://mediatomb.cc/pages/download Ashfire908
<Polarina> How do I enter the Restricted Driver Management? Running a Nvidia card with VESA drivers is painful. :(
<fushorts> hey all,  quick usb question, i am using a new mac keyboard on a pc with gutsy.. everything works fine including the usb mouse i have plugged into one of two extra usb ports on the keyboard.  however the usb jump drive does not read when plugged into the keyboard.  might be good to mention that the keyboard is also on a 4ft usb extension cable.  any ideas?
<Ashfire908> bazhang, i found a howto on the ubuntu forum
<int_main> tristanmike: that's a shame, and now you're back to the "ati" driver?
<Leechzilla> I installed apache and php5 but firefox is downloading the php file instead of displaying it.. I have libapache2-mod-php5 installed and loaded already
<tristanmike> int_main, yeah
<int_main> tristanmike: what is the exact error message?
<GaMe|OvEr> ok i think i have finally made it, installed kde desktop and removed it, problem is that all the apps are now mixed with the gnome ones... any way to fix "that" without deleting them one by one?
<veco> can't unplug all devices, my mouse is usb as well though there is my lsusb -v paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59739/
<xobius> Polarina, what vcard have you got?
<roland_> bazhang,  any luck ?
<Polarina> xobius: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS (MSI)
<tristanmike> int_main, it's not an error message per se, I don't get video, I hear the Login Ubuntu Drums, but the monitor displays "Out Of Range"
<underdawg> why would I keep getting md5sum errors when trying to install flash?
<int_main> ah ok
<jrib> underdawg: what version of ubuntu?
<RequinB8> I think the error in the script is just syntax, but i can't figure out where
<tristanmike> int_main, I can type in my username and password, I hoped it might adjust the resolution upon login, but to no avail
<underdawg> 7.10
<xobius> Polarina, lspci detected it?
<underdawg> jrib: 7.10
<jrib> underdawg: ensure that you have enabled the -updates repository
<underdawg> it says it won't install flash plugin through a sudo apt-get
<underdawg> jrib: okay, I'm sure I have, but I'll dbl check
<Polarina> xobius: No. It says "Unknown Device"
<DJBloodSkin> im bored. whats something fun to build or configure in ubuntu?
<jrib> underdawg: if it still does not work, pastebin your sources.list
<xobius> Polarina, have you got nforce 610/630i chipset?
<veco> djbloodskin : my hard drive is fun to configure, it seems
<Polarina> xobius: Yes.
<underdawg> jrib: wow, that was quite a silly mistake
<underdawg> lol
<underdawg> thanks
<jrib> underdawg: np
<xobius> Polarina, unlockely linux don't support it
<int_main> tristanmike: were you planning on doing gaming in linux, then?
<Polarina> xobius: To what extend?
<tristanmike> int_main, yeah, and the desktop effects would be nice
<Polarina> xobius: I only have problems with the video card.
<fushorts> anyone got anything for the usb question i asked above?
<tristanmike> int_main, I'm rather confused as to why it's doing this
<The_Dr> "illegal instruction (core dumped)" when tryin to start openarena on a PPC, any hints as to whats going wrong?
<int_main> tristanmike: the version of fglrx that you're trying to install does not work with desktop effects anyways
<xobius> Polarina, yes but if lspci don't detect it the nvidia driver won't work
<bazhang> roland_: there was a link a few lines upthread I posted for you; why not have a look at it? ;]
<jrib> fushorts: it's better to just repeat your question as new people will have no clue what you are talking about
<tristanmike> int_main, really.... ?
<Polarina> xobius: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0600 (rev a2)
<GPT> fushot, even on a Mac with a Mac keyboard, I can't get USB flash drives to work... the extension cord shouldn't matter, but I think you'll need to plug the drive into its own port, not into a keyboard.
<int_main> tristanmike: yeah... the latest version of fglrx WILL support desktop effects. It comes with Ubuntu 8.04, which will be released in April.
<GPT> s/fushot/fushorts
<Polarina> xobius: The Nvidia's binary blob does work since I got it working on Gentoo.
<lee__> How do I set up a static IP?
<tristanmike> int_main, interesting....my buddy said he had some working earlier, but he blew away the installation, now I've reinstalled for him
<fushorts> GPT, thank you, have any ideas why? or just one of those things?
<The_Dr> "illegal instruction (core dumped)" when tryin to start openarena on a PPC, any hints as to whats going wrong?
<lee__> How do I set up a static IP?
<GPT> fushorts, not enough power. devices that get their power elsewhere can have up to 127 through a single port, but things like drives (even flash drives) are weird like that.
<GPT> lee__, if you mean a static IP on your private network, it should be in your hub or router configuration.
<fushorts> GPT, ok thank you much
<int_main> tristanmike: maybe your friend had it working with the newest fglrx, straight from the ati/amd website? it's more work than using the offical ubuntu fglrx from the repository, but you can get it way newer
<Polarina> xobius: The Restricted Driver Management tool is yelling at me telling me that I'm wrong...
<fushorts> GPT, just weird cuase it lights up and everythign :( lol
<xobius> Polarina, what MSI motherboard have you got?
<tristanmike> int_main, if he did, then I'm impressed....cause this is why I'm installing for him.... LOL
<GPT> heh, yeah... sticking one LED into my mouse to make it light up all cool like that meant I couldn't use it through the keyboard either. ^_^
<Polarina> xobius: P6N SLI Platinum.
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, her /etc/network/interfaces and should look something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5712/
<tristanmike> int_main, I guess the main thing, is games for him
<ro0t> thx very much i have bieng in add/remove programs and now i did select the applications and it's downloading....
<ro0t> =)
<Leechzilla> I installed apache and php5 but firefox is downloading the php file instead of displaying it.. I have libapache2-mod-php5 installed and loaded already
<tristanmike> int_main, do you know the command to list the refresh rates for the monitor ?
<jrib> !lamp > Leechzilla (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Leechzilla: try the troubleshooting suggestions for that problem on that wiki page
<Leechzilla> jrib I did already
<veco> my syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59741/
<Lamer-Unix> thanx all helper
<jrib> Leechzilla: so you cleared the cache in your browser?
<BobSlob> anyone using an ati hd2x00 series card?
<Leechzilla> jrib yes
<jrib> Leechzilla: restarted apache?
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5713/ is mine.
<Leechzilla> jrib yeah
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, which network device would you like to change to have static IP address?
<theunixgeek> I'm trying to install vmware server and it's asking me "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" but it's not accepting anything. I even installed kernel-source package. What should I do for it to install?
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: No idea actually, it's a wireless network connection to SSID "linksys"
<int_main> tristanmike: hmmm, no, don't know
<DOOM_NX> i have 4.0 sound system. how can i swap the rear channels? i need rear right channel to play rear left channel sounds and vice versa
<tristanmike> int_main, cool, I really appreciate all your help today :D
<IcemanV9> veco: have you tried plug in the external HD before you boot up the box??
<Leechzilla> jrib i can restart apache but not apache2
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, if it is wireless, i'll recommed you to do it in the wireless router configuration, if not, you can just do what i've showed you in the right iface
<jrib> Leechzilla: umm, you have both installed?
<lee__> Leechzilla: Stop and start it.
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: I need to do it form here, can you walk me through it?
<lee__> Actually
<veco> yep tryed before booting
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: It's ath0
<AncientRelic> Is there any way to move the LiveCD to say a 1GB USB drive and have it boot?
<int_main> tristanmike: yeah, sorry about that. But seriously, he might want to just wait a month anyways, since the new desktop-effects-enabled drivers also have up to a 50% perfermance increase over the older ones.... of course, you'd have to turn off desktop effects to play a game, from what I've heard...
<veco> oh well, sell the hdd and use 3.5 inch with external power supply that one works well
<Leechzilla> lee__ I can stop it, but it doesn't start
<tristanmike> int_main, yeah.....it's ok right now for him to get used to Linux I guess....but it's really weird that making those changes didn't work
<jrib> Leechzilla: if you have both installed, that's an issue
<Leechzilla> hmm okay i'll remove the other one
<veco> Thanks a lot for tryng ppl... im confused as well have had issues with ubuntu but never without a solution
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, should be something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5714/ , that way your PC will always ask for that IP to the Router
<xobius> Polarina, in Gentoo lspci detected the vcard?
<Leechzilla> jrib, I removed apache but it's still the same. apache2 won't start
<int_main> tristanmike: yeah, doesn't make sense to me either... but again, the newer drivers were basically re-written from scratch, so lots of bugs will be gone, even by accident...
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: Where X is always the same number, or...
<MakotoTheKnight> I've got a weird hardware problem - My laptop will work fine for a few hours, but then freeze unexpectedly
<Polarina> xobius: No, but the binary blob worked.
<tristanmike> int_main, weird...he's saying he had the window wobble and cool effect for switching workspaces....
<geirha> !usb | AncientRelic
<ubotu> AncientRelic: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, your network,
<jrib> Leechzilla: pastebin how you are trying to start it and the output
<thiagomz> Hi guys, how can i remover a file with this name --xxxx
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: The IP im setting up is 192.168.1.8
<veco> found the problem mentioned before but never an answer... like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691738&page=4
<nickrud_> tristanmike: I lost power and internet for a while there, if fglrxinfo is saying you have the ati drivers in use, installing xserver-xgl will enable desktop effects
<Leechzilla> jrib i typed sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start and there's no output
<jrib> thiagomz: rm -- --xxxx
<Mahisona> hi
<pwh> Am I going mad?  This should work right?  sudo mount -t cifs //minime/samba /mnt/smb/   But it sais "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //minime/samba"
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, it actually depends on which network the router is using, ok so use 192.168.1.8 for addres and 192.168.1.1 for gateway
<jrib> Leechzilla: do you get a new prompt or does it hang?
<thiagomz> jrib, tkz !
<Mahisona> sorry i don't remember what is the syntax to compile a source code using the terminal ?
<Leechzilla> jrib new prompt
<int_main> tristanmike: if he did that with the old drivers, he would have HAD to have used XGL... I tried that once. But the newer drivers work with regular x.org, and that is the supported and reliable way
<jrib> Leechzilla: pastebin the output of 'ps -ef | grep apache'\
<tristanmike> nickrud_, see the problem is that I can get the driver installed...but I get an "out of range" message on the monitor on reboot after the installation...weird thing is, my friend installed it before and had it working, but now when I do it, I get that message on the monitor
<Mahisona> i don't remember what is the syntax to compile a source code using the terminal ?
<jrib> !compile > Mahisona (read the private message from ubotu)
<lee__> TRo[M IE[M#IERo/wind 1
<lee__> [M EE[M#EE[M EE[M#EEquit
<nickrud_> int_main: I agree about using newer drivers, just that many peoples screw up the install. tristanmike  /var/log/Xorg.0.log probably has an indication of what's wrong. Possibly the
<tristanmike> nickrud_, I made a change to xorg.conf under the screen section trying to lock to a resolution...I'm thinking maybe refresh rate is killing me, but i'm rather confused about itall
<veco> you guys are really multitasking here :) respect... if no other ideas, byeee
<Polarina> Mahisona: CFLAGS="-O2" ./configure && make && sudo make install
<nickrud_> I was about to suggest sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , then manually edit xorg.conf to use fglrx .
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: That just killed my internet, it didn't work
<Leechzilla> jrib http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=13021
<nickrud_> tristanmike: ^^ and, possibly the fglrx driver is having issues talking to your monitor. Rare, but it happens. Again, Xorg.0.log will indicate that
<tristanmike> nickrud_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59742/
<lee__> RoAkSoAx
<Alfarin> I did a quick search and was unable to find an answer to this.  I installed KDE and XFCE at one point to test them out; but after I decided to come back to Gnome, I noticed that some of my panel items are missing.
<jrib> Leechzilla: do it without the sudo
<tristanmike> nickrud_, that's my log
<Alfarin> System > Preference > Font, for example
<Alfarin> I was able to dig them up later finding an extra category called "Others" in Applications.  Is there a way for me to move the Font item back to System > Preferences manually?
<jrib> Leechzilla: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<veco> ;( bye...
<Leechzilla> jrib still the same
<nandasunu> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my external monitor to work properly
<xobius> Polarina, look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#seealso
<pwh> dph, missing the smbfs deb package.  It's working now.
<nandasunu> I'm on a macbook pro with ATI graphics, external 20"
<nandasunu> DVI
<Polarina> xobius: Thank you.
<MakotoTheKnight> Alright, so here's more into my weird hardware problem -- Every time it restarts or hard-crashes, and I run memtest86+, it usually spits out bad memory
<MakotoTheKnight> I let it cool off for 30 minutes and it's fine
<nickrud_> tristanmike: that's for the ati driver. That looks ok
<MakotoTheKnight> besides that, the lappy also seems to be running hot at >= 50 C
<MakotoTheKnight> Anyone got any tips?
<marlon__> hey everyone, i have a question
<lee__> jrib: Can you help me set up a static IP address?
<nickrud_> tristanmike: also, line 1102 is where the ati/radeon driver gets the monitor specs, make sure you have the equiv when you try the fglrx driver
<tdgunes_> hi there
<tdgunes_> I need some help
<lee__> !ask | tdgunes_
<ubotu> tdgunes_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<marlon__> whenever i do anything as a super user, my computer starts to read the hard drive very intensely, so much so that the system locks
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, have you tried connecting againg using network manager?
<marlon__> i have no choice but to hardware-reset :(
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: Yeah
<lee__> RoAkSoAx: I'll try again
<geirha> MakotoTheKnight: open it up and remove dust
<tdgunes_> I have ubuntu 7.10 but I can't use cdrom drives, why ?
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, try configuring your router to give you the same IP address every time
<MakotoTheKnight> I've tried that about six times, and it's pretty sterile at this point
<marlon__> now its at the point where i cant even start my computer anymore, the screen goes blank and it sits reading the drive for hours if i let it
<MakotoTheKnight> still gets to those seriously high temps
<jrib> Leechzilla: does apache2ctl start fail to start apache as well?
<julian_> hi does any one know why ubuntu hardy heron is using kernel 2.6.24.12 instead of the newest stable  2.6.24.3
<jrib> !hardy | julian_
<ubotu> julian_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<geirha> MakotoTheKnight: Then it sounds like the fan is somewhat broken
<MakotoTheKnight> Well that'd be a bummer.  But I guess I can survive with 65 C for a month or two.
<julian_> jrib i know what hardy is i am asking why they use an older kernel
<jrib> julian_: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<MakotoTheKnight> Oh, and while I was just now running memtest86+, it spat out tons of bad memory and hard reset the laptop
<MakotoTheKnight> but if I take the memory out and let it sit for about 30-45 mins, it will work fine
<julian_> ok thanks jrib
<crabgrass> hey guys
<Leechzilla> jrib hmm it says /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is missing.. I had it when I had the original apache i installed few months ago
<crabgrass> how would i remove words like "the" when using sort?
<tristanmike> trying once more, if not, I appreciate all your help nickrud_ and int_main :D
<geirha> MakotoTheKnight: really sounds like the heat is the problem. Is the laptop too old for warranty?
<EmmerPUbuntu> fc.net
<nickrud_> tristanmike: it's doable, done it with many other systems
<MakotoTheKnight> Warranty expired about a year after I got it, which was July '06
<jrib> Leechzilla: I'd purge apache2 and apache2.2-common and install apache2 again
<Leechzilla> okay
<foibles> http://lifehacker.com/367714/run-windows-apps-seamlessly-inside-linux
<foibles> has anyone seen this before?
<foibles> it looks intriguing
<nickrud_> foibles: very common, using virtualbox. vmware is an alternative as well
<tristanmike> nickrud_, IT WORKED!!!!
<zcat[1]> onboard sound here is 'choppy' in games (flightgear, glest, etc) although it's OK in urban terror and for playing music.. is there a buffer setting somewhere that I could set higher?
<Carbonflux> Virtural Box is in the repo's even iirc foibles
<tristanmike> nickrud_, I added the refresh rates as per the log and the 'screen' section as per int_main and now I've got it enabled and video :D
<nickrud_> tristanmike: thats a good thing, right ;)
<Carbonflux> a lot of people like it
<foibles> is it worth doing?
<foibles> better than wine?
<tristanmike> nickrud_, you betcha :D
<geirha> MakotoTheKnight: hm, so it's fairly new laptop, less than two years? In my country you'd get that fixed for free untill the laptop is five years old, regardless of how long the warranty lasts
<MakotoTheKnight> Yeah.  Well Dell's a bit of a stickler when it comes to that ;)
<MidgetSpy> hey all, I'm running ubuntu 7.10 on an ASUS motherboard with integrated Intel G35 onboard video. I'm getting horrible tearing when watching movies on my HDTV (I have it running 1080p60 on my TV), so I want to enable vsync but I can't seem to find an option for that anywhere. How can I make it sync?
<agent-orange> hey im trying to sync my contacts from my sidekick3  , anyone know how?
<tristanmike> how did you say to enable the effects ?
<int_main> tristanmike: so now, running the command gears for a few seconds, what kind of fps dies it report?
<RoAkSoAx> lee__, try clicking over network manager and then choose manual configuration, and then properties for your wireless network card
<Carbonflux> depends on what you want to do with windows foibles, the biggest issue is going to be the way it emulates the graphics card so its not good for video games etc.
<int_main> tristanmike: er, the command "glxgears"
<tristanmike> int_main, yeah, lol
<nickrud_> tristanmike: and run fglrxinfo , make sure it's using ati 8.37.6 drivers
<tristanmike> 39215 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7842.901 FPS
<T_M_S> bazhang - hey man - just booted the Ubuntu Alternative CD on my computer.  What was the option you said to enable earlier?
<tristanmike> nickrud_, yep
<tristanmike> nickrud_, good on that front
<fushorts> what type is the screensaver window (dialog, normal, etc)
<lesshaste> are there any problems with printing over usb or should I get an ethernet connected printer?
<tristanmike> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<tristanmike> '
<ranja1> will the verizon wireless evdo card work with ubuntu?
<nickrud_> tristanmike: install xserver-xgl and compizconfig-settings-manager , log out and back in.
<Leechzilla> jrib i reinstalled it and still getting the missing file error
<geirha> MakotoTheKnight: well, you should check if there is a similar law in your country, and if there is, just nag them till they fix it ;)
<nickrud_> tristanmike: then, system->prefs->appearance  effects tab
<MakotoTheKnight> Alright, I'll give that a shot.  Thanks for the help.
<crabgrass> ...anyone?
<MakotoTheKnight> I'm going to hop off for a bit and see if yelling at Dell can get this resolved.  Thanks again geirha
<int_main> nickrud_: do you use fglrx and xgl?
<tristanmike> nickrud_, ahh, it said the composite extention wasn't there
<tristanmike> nickrud_, I'm assuming this enables it
<tristanmike> I'm logging out and in, brb
<nickrud_> int_main: no, it's too darn slow on my x1100 . and aiglx is no better
<ranja1> anyone verizon evdo modem and ubuntu?
<lesshaste> I have a wireless router for my adsl, would it be possible to plug an ethernet printer into it and print to it?
<jrib> Leechzilla: how did you reinstall it?
<tristanmike> nickrud_, I'm all awesome now ! :D
<nickrud_> tristanmike: cool
<Leechzilla> jrib: apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common, and apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common
<int_main> nickrud_: I've got an x1300, and it's still too slow. I'm hoping to abandon games and effects and just use "radeonhd" when it's usuable (maybe 8.04?)
<orudie> does ubuntu 7.10 64bit server ed after installing is the firewall installed/enabled  ?
<BobSlob> anyone have sound working with the hd2x00 series ati cards?
<nickrud_> int_main: I'll try it myself in hardy. But I'm not holding my breath
<orudie> ubuntu 7.10 64bit server ed after installing is the firewall installed/enabled  ?
<tristanmike> thank you both, nickrud_ and int_main  :D you guys have always been awesome in this channel, I'm sooooo glad I've shucked off the shackles of Windows years ago. Thanks again :D
<InvisiblePinkUni> How do I disable Shutdown and Reboot for normal users on ubuntu 7.10?
<jrib> Leechzilla: what version of apache2.2-common is this?
<Petskull> InvisiblePinkUni: shoot the first one in the face
<orudie> nickrud_: hey there bud, does ubuntu 7.10 64bit server ed after installing is the firewall installed/enabled  ?
<orudie> nickrud_: by default
<Petskull> InvisiblePinkUni: wouldn't that make people hard-boot it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Petskull: please tell me... I tried chmod 700 for shutdown... but doesn't seem to work
<nickrud_> orudie: not by default, no. You should look into shorewall for reasonably easy firewall config in server
<Leechzilla> jrib i don't know, where do I check?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Petskull: doesn't matter if they hardboot it... but I want to disable the Gnome option
<Petskull> I don't know- I was just being facetious..
<jrib> Leechzilla: apt-cache policy apache2.2-common
<Petskull> dunno
<int_main> InvisiblePinkUni: do the users have physical access to the computer?
<InvisiblePinkUni> int_main: yes...
<Jony> hello everyone
<orudie> nickrud_: i just want to make sure that i dont have any firewall installed because i cant get srcds to work
<zcat[1]> onboard sound here is 'choppy' in games (flightgear, glest, etc) although it's OK in urban terror and for playing music.. is there a buffer setting somewhere that I could set higher?
 * Petskull : apt-get install glest
<Jony> i have a little problem. I installed some program recently, nothing about multimedia
<InvisiblePinkUni> int_main: i dont mean as totally prohibit them... just to allow them to logoff instead of shutdown by mistake
<Leechzilla> jrib 2.2.3-3.2ubuntu2.1
<int_main> InvisiblePinkUni: then all they have to do is push the power button, there is no way of preventing that by software. They could unplug the thing if they had to
<Jony> i can't remember what the program was however
<exaltia> hi there
<int_main> InvisiblePinkUni: ah, ok then
<jrib> Leechzilla: ok, ubuntu version?
<Jony> the point is, my video applications all show videos now in black and white
<Petskull> what's glest?
<Leechzilla> jrib 7.04
<InvisiblePinkUni> int_main: just happened today with my brother shutdown by mistake
<Jony> anyhow knows what the problem may be?
<nickrud_> orudie: sudo iptables -F  will ensure you don't have any firewall/iptable rules
<InvisiblePinkUni> i was running something in the background... he shutdown after using it...
<mDemocritus> !info glest | Petskull
<mDemocritus> huh... apparently not...
<ubotu> petskull: Package glest does not exist in gutsy
 * Petskull is writing a script that prevents any user but root from unplugging the machine off of the wall
<mDemocritus> ah there we go
<Exaltia> does someone know how i can make krfb starting once the login ?
<ompaul> !offtopic | Petskull
<int_main> InvisiblePinkUni: where is the button that shutsdown by mistake? Like System>>Quit? or the button on the top right of the screen?
<ubotu> Petskull: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yepe> hello
<Jony> does anyone knows what my problem may be???
<Jony> in case those who entered the chat now, maybe i should repeat the question.
<RequinB8> can anyone help me debug a shell http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59738/
<Petskull> oops- thought I was at #ubunutuforums
<RequinB8> script*
<yepe> if anyone see my mess answer please, i'm not sure that i install correctly, thanks
<jrib> Leechzilla: weird, apache2.2-common should be creating that file...  In any case mine is just empty.  You can just "touch" it and see what happens if you want.  Or we can try to delve deeper
<Jony> i installed some program recently, i cant remember what it was
<T_M_S> OK guys - bazhang advised me earlier to try running the ubuntu alternative cd with the acpi=off option.  I had the same problem so does anyone else have a suggestion?  To recap have tried ubuntu (and various other distros) and they all freeze-mid installation.  It seems to be that my graphics adapter (SiS Mirage 3 on board) is causing the conflict.  Anyone at all have any suggestions that might help?  Pretty please
<InvisiblePinkUni> int_main: I run somethings using GNUScreen... he just comes in and logs in at the GDM screen... then thinking no one is using the system... he switches it off
<Petskull> tell him to leave it on
<Petskull> buy a club
 * Petskull leaves
<Jony> however, my videos now all show in black and white
<InvisiblePinkUni> baaaaaaaaa
<Jony> i don't know what the problem may be
<Jony> any ideas on how i can solve it?
<Petskull> InvisiblePinkUni: do you know how he shuts it down?
<lancerocke> hi all
<Petskull> maybe you can just get rid of the icon
<InvisiblePinkUni> Petskull: yes... how do I get rid of those Icons for non-sysadmins...
<Petskull> wait- what about chmod'ding the 'shutdown' binary?
<lancerocke> i want to automount one of my drives. can anyone help me by telling me what to put in /etc/fstab?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Petskull: tried that... set shutdown to 700 in chmod... but doesn't seem to work
<Roooty> HI, can anyone recommend a good DVD ripper which is regularly updated? (AcidRIp / DVD::RIP don't work)
<Petskull> InvisiblePinkUni: not 'right-click>remove from panel'?
<jrib> lancerocke: what filesystem?
<DOOM_NX> i have 4.0 sound system. how can i swap the rear channels? i need rear right channel to play rear left channel sounds and vice versa
<lancerocke> jrib: ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs > lancerocke (read the private message from ubotu)
<lancerocke> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<InvisiblePinkUni> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> T_M_S, if several different distros fail I would recommend having a look in BIOS/CMOS settings. Set plug'n'play os to NO. if IRQ configuration is automatic set it to manual or to automatic if set to manual. If you have several graphic cards, enable only the one you want to use and disable the other one.
<ompaul> InvisiblePinkUni, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 43492 2007-09-17 03:14 /sbin/shutdown
<Nitroray> Hello all. I want to install  the .TAR package: install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz..
<Nitroray> What do I need to do now? because I don't know the cmd in the terminal to install this Flash Player. thanks !
<jrib> Nitroray: why are you not using the flash package from the repositories?
<Nitroray> jrib: On habbo.com it is not working..
<ianoshorty> hey all, can anyone help me, im trying to install vmware but hitting a bit of trouble i get an error telling me some previous vmware kernel modules are still on my system, ive tried removing them but apparently they are in use, any ideas anyone?
<tristanmike> nickrud_, one more quick question, are there any ATI settings control panel the way there is the "nvidia-settings" to enable dual monitors ?
<int_main> InvisiblePinkUni: click on system>>administration>>login-window, and go to the tab "local", and make sure "show actions menu" is NOT checked. This changes the shutdown menu, too, removing the power and restart options from it, if I recall correctly
<MidgetSpy> hey guys how can I check what version of the intel video driver I'm using?
<Nitroray> jrib: It is not finding any automatic installer.. just a manual.. so I tried..
<InvisiblePinkUni> ompaul: yes... changed that to -rwx------ root root yet, able to shutdown from normal user
<T_M_S> jowi: thanks for the reply.  I will try looking in the bios now.  only got the one graphic adapter as it's a laptop, so it's even more awkward to get a new one that's less trouble.  Tried installing today on gf's laptop with different graphics chip and it worked fine first time
<InvisiblePinkUni> int_main: ok will try that....
<nickrud_> tristanmike: not that I'm aware of
<int_main> tristanmike: "sudo amdcccle"
<tux97> hello i just installed ubuntu and i have no sound and no wifi
<jrib> Nitroray: I'm not sure what you mean.  Can you pastebin the output of the following commands:  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree; ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<ompaul> !wifi | tux97
<ubotu> tux97: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nitroray> jrib:  Okaay :)
<xnox> tux97: welcome to the club =D Good luck
<Nitroray> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lancerocke> jrib: thanks
<ompaul> !sound | tux97
<ubotu> tux97: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<int_main> tristanmike: err, don't know if that works with dual monitors... your mileage may vary
<tux97> ok i didn't have no cat5 pluged in and now i do and doing all the updates and so forth so should that take care of sound?
<Nitroray> jrib: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59744/plain/
<xnox> tux97: it might..... it might not
<tristanmike> int_main, what is amdcccle ?
<ianoshorty> hey all, can anyone help me, im trying to install vmware but hitting a bit of trouble i get an error telling me some previous vmware kernel modules are still on my system, ive tried removing them but apparently they are in use, any ideas anyone?
<tux97> ok cuz i got a new laptop with vista and ubuntu running now
<int_main> tristanmike: amdcccle is the graphical AMD Catalyst Control Center, Linux Edition.
<tristanmike> int_main, I get a segmentation fault...
<Leechzilla> jrib It's working now, thanks :)
<tristanmike> int_main, core is dumped :P
<int_main> tristanmike: LOL, that sucks
<DOOM_NX> Any way to swap my rear channels? Through ALSA, terminal or anything?
<tristanmike> int_main, if it isn't one thing, it's another :P
<Jowi> I have a generic question about external USB HDDs. Is there any one to look out for if I want to format it ext3? Is some enclosures incompatible? Was thinking of either a WD passport 2.5" or iOmega 3.5" 500GB.
<Nitroray> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nitroray> :(
<Bruno_> could someone help me with this http://rafb.net/p/T5eeVO88.html ?
<soto> Can someone tell me if Gutsy has a /boot/grub directory?
<T_M_S> Jowi:  Thanks for the help but I am having some trouble identifying the areas you mentioned in my bios.  Any suggestions where I might find them? (PhoenixBIOS Setup Utility. Version 1.08)
<andresmujica> i wonder if there's an ubuntu dell's support irc channel....
<jrib> Nitroray: and this: sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<Nitroray> jrib: Doing it now ;)
<Parsec300> Jowi, as far as I know, you can partition and format any HD in ext3.
<RoAkSoAx> andresmujica, i think there isn't
<Bruno_> soto: soto /boot/grub
<Nitroray> There is only 1 program which provides firefox-flashplugin -- (/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so). Nothing to configure.
<soto> Bruno_: Thanks
<tux97> anyone in here using a dell insprion 1525?
<Bruno_> soto: np
<Flare183> I'm back finally
<Nitroray> jrib:  There is only 1 program which provides firefox-flashplugin - - (/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so). Nothing to configure.
<Jowi> T_M_S, does it say "Phoenix - Award" on the bios page?
<jdh6403> lol  395 updates   omg
<andresmujica> i'm having some troubles with a dell laptop and ubuntu and technical support asked me to install windows again so they can check remotely... :(
<jrib> Nitroray: okay, well it looks like you've got everything setup.  Does http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ say you have version 9,0,115,0 installed?
<BobSlob> anyone know how i would go about installing alsa 1.0.16 in gutsy?
<Nitroray> jrib: You have version 9,0,115,0 installed
<slipttees> Seveas: yo bro
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> work perfecly thx so much :D
<Seveas> slipttees, yw :)
<andresmujica> anyone knows if there's some problem with power manager in a recent update
<slipttees> Seveas: :-*
<wicked_> Seveas why is it so hard to forgive some
<wicked_> one
<jrib> Nitroray: so what happens when you visit that site that was giving you trouble?
<slipttees> Seveas: :P
<T_M_S> Jowi: Not that I can see.
<jdh6403> im downloading 395 update   gonna be about 5 minutes
<jdh6403> lol
<MidgetSpy> hey all, I want to install a video driver that's a later version than the one in the Gutsy repository (I'm running 7.10). Will I have problems if I get the package from the Hardy repository and install it?
<Seveas> MidgetSpy, most likely
<int_main> MidgetSpy: yeah probably
<Nitroray> jrib: I make a screen and upload it to my own  PasteBin for screens.. Please wait....
<Jowi> T_M_S, there are so many versions and they are all slightly different in representation. look for PCI configuration options or Peripheral setup.
<RequinB8> Can anyone help me with a (hopefully) syntax error in a short shell script?
<int_main> MidgetSpy: you would probably have fewer problems if you just installed hardy
<Seveas> RequinB8, pastebin it
<asathoor> using ssh - how can I listen to sounds from the remote mashine?
<RequinB8> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59738/
<draeath> I'm getting the much-to-often repository key issue. What was the command to import the key?
<Nitroray> jrib: Im making a screen and posting it on my own screen pastebin..
<Seveas> asathoor, you can't unless you somehow forward pulseaudio
<Seveas> and use hardy on both ends
<jdh6403> ooooo hardy comes with firefox 3??
<slipttees> firefox 3 beta4
<draeath> nevermind, it works now (seriously, 5 minutes later.)
<jdh6403> wootness
<asathoor> can I connect Amarok via ssh?
<jdh6403> slipttees: i just installed hardy and im running the updates now
<MidgetSpy> int_main: can I upgrade Gibson to Hardy or do I need to start from scratch?
<RequinB8> Seveas: I assume its based on line 4 and the $(stuff).jar
<xenthro> Q: is there a widget/app that will allow me to embed flash video directly to my desktop?
<VWinOC> looking for help with installation of the new ubuntu
<cliff_> i need to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10
<cliff_> any help
<slipttees> jdh6403: more about hardy join #ubuntu+1
<VWinOC> 7.1
<Seveas> RequinB8, hmm, you might need a java channel there
<T_M_S> There are 7 main menus, some of which have submenus 1. Main (contains sub-menus "IDE Channel 0 Master | SATA Port 1). 2. Info (bios version, cpu type etc). 3. Advanced (Execute Disable Bit) 4. Security (set passwords) 5. Power (LCD panel power saving) 6. Boot (contains submenu "Boot Device Priority"). 7. Exit
<Seveas> RequinB8, iirc, having .class files is not enough, you need a .manifest file as well and possibly more
<RequinB8> Seveas: more then i've got all day, thanks
<jrib> cliff_: if you wait a month, you can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 directly.  Otherwise, you will have to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10, then to 7.04, and finally to 7.10
<VWinOC> when I put the cd in and boot it I get a blinking underscore then goes to windows. downloaded the live cd
<jrib> !upgrade > cliff_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Seveas> RequinB8, np, hope it helps :)
<Jowi> T_M_S, I would guess it's in Advanced
<joshudson> How does one pull down ubuntu-core and dependencies as a single tarball ready to unpack on an empty filesystem
<cliff_> thanks
<joshudson> basically, smallest possible ubuntu that can run apt
<T_M_S> Only option under advanced available to change is the one I mentioned (Execute Disable Bit - it's currently Disabled)
<parc3l_> Anyone got time to help a newbi on a Ubuntu issue ?
<int_main> MidgetSpy: um, you can probably do either. I personally always install from scratch to get a clean system, but many others upgrade and don't seem to have any trouble
<RequinB8> Seveas: hold on, i think i got it
<Nitroray> jrib ? Here is the screenshot: http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/1-0-71-3
<VWinOC> im downloading the alternate cd. how do I install that one?
<Exaltia> !krfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krfb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<parc3l_> Anyone got time to help a newbi on a Ubuntu issue ?
<ompaul> !minimal | joshaidan
<ubotu> joshaidan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joshudson> great!
<jrib> Nitroray: that's shockwave, which is different than flash.  Adobe does not release shockwave for linux.  The only way to use it is to install firefox in wine and then install flash there
<jrib> !shockwave | nitroray
<ubotu> nitroray: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Jowi> T_M_S, does it look like this? http://www.grs-software.de/sims/bios/phoenix/pages/index.php
<henryvps> hello.. running 8.04.. ati radeon 9200.. need dual view.. tried this: aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<Nitroray> jrib: I have wine.. but it sucks. just like windows. :$ But ermm.. how to display games like runescape and habbo than? because there most be an alternate ?
<T_M_S> Nope.  I'll check if I can find screen shot
<henryvps> no results.
<tristanmike> thanks again int_main and nickrud_, you all do a bang up job. I'm out...bless you all :D
<Nitroray> jrib: Can't I configure mozilla to use another flash player ?
<strabes> How do I make this command run when I shut the lid of my laptop? sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force
<parc3l_> Help me please, anyone ?
<VWinOC> Im new to Linux in general. trying to move away from windows. can someone help with an ubuntu install question?
<henryvps> anyone?
<strabes> !ask > VWinOC
<polter> paradon, just ask your question
<T_M_S> Jowi - everything on the screen shot you sent is the same, except the information on the screen.  The colour scheme is the same and all the menu options are the same  (though the menu options on yours do not include Security or Info)
<polter> oops not paradon.. parc3l_
<Nitroray> !anyone | henryvps
<ubotu> henryvps: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<strabes> !ask | VWinOC
<ubotu> VWinOC: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Nitroray> !anyone | parc3l_
<pord> hi i need help with ati drivers...... xorg showing fglrx but fglrxinfo shows mesa drivers. Im not getting any 3d acceleration or opengl. Any ideas?
<ubotu> parc3l_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<VWinOC> ran the live cd for ubuntu and after a bit it went to loading windows. How do i install ubuntu? do i need to format drive before hand?
<BobSlob> pord: tried "envy"... worked wonders for me
<pord> envy?
<strabes> pord: h/o let me look quickly. I would not recommend envy.
<prince_jammys> VWinOC: did it ever boot from live CD?
<BobSlob> yessir... it worked great for me
<strabes> pord: i have had this problem several times but cannot remember how to fix it
<prince_jammys> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Haden> pord: #ati is a good place for the proprietary drivers, #radeon for the open source drivers
<VWinOC> never
<pord> ive asked in there.... no reply
<BobSlob> now if i can get ati sound working
<prince_jammys> VWinOC: make sure you have you BIOS setting to "boot from CD"
<Nitroray> !sound | BobSlob
<prince_jammys> VWinOC: you know how to access the BIOS?
<ubotu> BobSlob: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jowi> T_M_S, what is the make and model of the laptop?
<dlambert> I have Windows installed on a separate drive, which was not plugged in when I installed Ubuntu.  Is it possible to change GRUB so that I can dual boot without having to reinstall Ubuntu?
<asathoor> !amarok
<strabes> How do I make this command run when I shut the lid of my laptop? sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<VWinOC> just gives me a black screen with a blinking underscore top left corner then boots windows. I have it booting usb then cd then hard drive
<Haden> pord: what card?
<lancerocke> Anyone here familiar with KDE?
<prince_jammys> VWinOC: hold on -- have you ever been able to boot from ANY cd in this computer? like say, a windows CD?
<VWinOC> yea
<pord> 9700 mobility
<BobSlob> Nitroray: did all that... apparently i need to use alsa 1.0.16... but i dunno how
<pord> i know works as ive had it working b4
<prince_jammys> VWinOC: are you sure you burnt the CD as an image and not accidentally just burnt a data cd with an .iso file inside?
<T_M_S> Advent 9315 laptop.  1.5 ghtz Core 2 Duo, 2gb ram, Mirage 3 SiS video, hitachi hdd, optiarc dvd/cd drive.
<Nitroray> Sorry BobSlob.. Tehn I don't have an answer too.. I guess :P
<BobSlob> s'okay =D
<wilberfan> Why would my system tray icons suddenly be showing up as separate, very tiny windows??!
<strabes> wilberfan: java, wine?
<wilberfan> (Gutsy gnome)
<DOOM_NX> anybody having any clue how to swap channels of a soundcard in ubuntu? :(
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: compiz?
<wilberfan> strabes: sorry?  not sure what you mean?
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with something in KDE? My menues have rounded corners and I want to UNround them. Where exactly do I do that? I've been in every system setting and im not sure where to do it.
<Nitroray> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<wilberfan> Not running wine OR compiz...
<Nitroray> :|
<VWinOC> i unzipped the iso and included the files into a data cd. when i load it under windows it brings up ubuntu
<invalid_> Is there a command i can use to power on Intel pro wireless 2200, as it dont happen when i push the button or Fn + F2?
<strabes> wilberfan: are they java programs like limewire? Maybe they're wine apps? With which programs are you having this problem?
<kingfrost> How do you install a KDE "emulator" on GNOME?
<wilberfan> Update notifications...Network Manager...Mobloquer...all show up in these little windows....
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: and is it a clean install, or has it been running for a while
<xtc> hi, in low memory mode, when installing, how can you mount a swap partition ?
<prince_jammys> kingfrost: HAH
<kingfrost> ?
<Nitroray> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: It's been running awhile...  Problem just started a few days ago....
<dlambert> I have Windows installed on a separate drive, which was not plugged in when I installed Ubuntu.  Is it possible to change GRUB so that I can dual boot without having to reinstall Ubuntu?
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: ok so what changed?
<VWinOC> im downloading the alernate cd. how do i install that one?
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: my shorts...uh....whatever updates have come in...
 * MrOffbeat loves ubuntu
<kingfrost> prince_jammys: I need to use KDE apps on GNOME without installing KDE
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with something in KDE? My menues have rounded corners and I want to UNround them. Where exactly do I do that? I've been in every system setting and im not sure where to do it.
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: so you haven't installed anything?
<gregr> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu and changed some video settings and the video corrupted and now when i boot the screen stays blank
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: nuthin' new...
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: just whatever updates have come down the pike....
<VWinOC> do I need to format the drive before install
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: huh... check what updates went through in the past week or so
<MrOffbeat> seems like you have to modify your X11 file
<VWinOC> im downloading the alernate cd. how do i install that one???
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: what's the easy way to do that...?
<troopperi> dlambert: do you have windows cd...and what windows?
<SliM1> help: my window borders are gone (after open arena crushed and i restarted the computer)
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: good question... it might show in sudo tail -n 20 /var/log/apt/term.log
<mDemocritus> but there's gotta be an easier way... i can't really check since i'm at work with no vnc
<dlambert> i don't have a windows cd, just recovery disks for XP Media Center Edition
<invalid_> Does the Ubuntu DVD have all the software that is provided in Kpackage
<bfrog> whens the next release, 04 ?
<Jowi> T_M_S, I find nothing regarding that laptop. it looks rather newish. are you sure the bios version says Phoenix 1.08?!
<SliM1> oh, and the gnome terminal doesn't work (gnome terminal)
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: the problem hasn't been mentioned by anyone else lately...?
<SliM1> bfrog: yes, as the version states
<troopperi> !dualboot | troopperi
<invalid_> I cant assign ip using NetworkManager
<bfrog> also, how would I switch desktops, like right now I have kubuntu installed but I want to use gnome instead. is there a easy remove kde install gnome?
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: not that i've heard, but i don't get around that much
<bfrog> cause I tried apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop... that didn't do what I would've hoped
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: lol.   OK...thanks....  :)
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: i've just started lurking this channel
<VWinOC> im going to try and load the alernate cd. thanks much for everything
<bfrog> SliM1: thanks
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: try dragging the little icons to the panel
<SliM1> anyone? please? no window borders :(
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: you know...someone else suggested that...  I think I tried that once...but let's see what happens...
<wilberfan> brb
<mDemocritus> SliM1: like you don't see the x or the title bar?
<SliM1> the whole border, titlebar & stuff
<mDemocritus> SliM1: regular ubuntu, right?
<SliM1> mDemocritus: that's while using compiz
<mDemocritus> with gnome?
<SliM1> yes, regular ubuntu
<mDemocritus> SliM1: OH
<mDemocritus> SliM1: common
<aldaek> is there a way to switch to the development version of ubuntu and have it keep up with all changes.... 8.04 to 8.10 automatically or do you still have to tell it to update every time?
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: No go.  It's weird..they have complete frames and title bars...  you can resize 'em...  With nothing but a tiny little [whatever] icon inside the window...
<mDemocritus> SliM1: it happened after you ran compiz -replace right?
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: that'
<mDemocritus> s wierd as heck
<SliM1> i can't run compiz -replace, because my terminal is white and doesn't work
<dlambert> Sigh.  I guess I'll just reinstall Ubuntu... It will probably be faster than trying to figure out another way.
<ompaul> aldaek, ask in #ubuntu+1 and next up is 8.04
<mDemocritus> SliM1: does alt-f2 work?
<tux97> hi sorry about this but how can i get my sound to work  i thought my logs were on sorry
<RB2> Hi all
<aldaek> current development version is 8.04. but thanks.
<SliM1> mDemocritus: let me try my pidgin exec plugin
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: did google come up with anything?
<SliM1> mDemocritus: yes, alt+f2 works
 * MotorCityMadMan is back from sleeping.
<kingfrost> anyone have a PSP slim that will mount on Ubuntu 7.10?
<mDemocritus> SliM1: run compiz -replace
<RB2> If I want to run an X app on a remote box, what do I have to do to forward the X11 info?
<mDemocritus> in the alt-f2 box
<wilberfan> mDemocritus: I posted something in the Ubuntu forum--but haven't tried Google yet....
<prince_jammys> kingfrost: sorry, i was away.  you can install kde apps in gnome with no problem
<wilberfan> (man, it's JUMPIN' in here!)
<RB2> via SSH that is
<prince_jammys> kingfrost: maybe someone had already answered you ....
<joshudson> supposibly ssh -X
<kingfrost> prince_jammys: I have had tons of issues with running KDE apps on GNOME
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: try it first, always :D... most of the time it solves the problem
<SliM1> mDemocritus: well, yes, it doesn't help
<mDemocritus> SliM1: rats
<prince_jammys> kingfrost: crashing and such?
<mDemocritus> SliM1:  i think metacity --replace will get your borders back, but shut down the windows effects
<kingfrost> prince_jammys: no, the just refuse to install
<ub3r31337> version ctcp
<ub3r31337> how do I do a version ctcp
<prince_jammys> kingfrost: apps from APT or from elsewhere?
<SliM1> mDemocritus: a bit off-topic, is there a way to start a program from the terminal (i. e., just start it, and get the prompt back as soon as the program has started)
<parc3l_> Hey peeps, How do i launch an EXE file within the Terminal ??
<wilberfan> brb
<kingfrost> from symantic
<mDemocritus> can someone verify that? metacity -replace fixes the window border wierdness with compiz, since it gets you back to the original WM?
<Jowi> parc3l_, with wine
<RB2> joshaidan, thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately, it doesn't work. :(
<nickrud_> SliM1: try gtk-window-decorator --replace
<kingfrost> parc3l_: a windows exe?
<prince_jammys> parc3l_: wine path/tp/file.exe   i think
<SliM1> parc3l_: [sudo] wine name_of.exe
<joshudson> I never got it working either RB2
<joshudson> I finally took to forwarding as so
<parc3l_> Nope, its a program called Nmap i wish to launch in Terminal
<SliM1> nickrud_: the gtk window decorator works well
<parc3l_> im a compete Linux newbi
<kingfrost> DO NOT SUDO WINE APPS
<joshudson> xhost + on local machine (assuming secure LAN)
<mDemocritus> SliM1: you can run a command in the background like this example: ls -l /home/user &
<prince_jammys> parc3l_: sudo apt-get install nmap   (you don't need the windows exe)
<nickrud_> SliM1: you might like emerald, install it and do   emerald --replace
<LewisSharp> Hi, I have a question on Samba. I have read the faq I could find with the topic's URL among other places, but while it helped me bring it up online, it didn't help me out with some problems I'm having with it now. I made share folders, while I can see the default print$ one, when I try to connect from windows to linux through samba, I get the login window and even if I do enter a valid user/password, I can't get in. Anyone would know why?from XP
<joshudson> then ssh -R6009:127.0.0.1:6000 to remote
<mDemocritus> SliM1: ending the command with the ampersand runs it in the background, but it can sometimes be wierd
<RB2> joshaidan, right now it's on a secured network, but this box won't be when I'm done. :(
<nickrud_> kingfrost: please don't shout, although that's something to shout about
<SliM1> nickrud_: i liked it just the way it was before playing open arena :))
<joshudson> and on remote DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:6009 xterm &
<prince_jammys> parc3l_: there's also a GUI front-end if you want, called nmapfe
<kingfrost> nickrud_: that's why I shouted it
<Jowi> parc3l_, "sudo apt-get install nmap" and then open a terminal and type "nmap 127.0.0.1" (or the ipaddress you wish to scan)
<nickrud_> SliM1: ah, compiz & gl games don't play well together
<parc3l_> prince_jammys_: just putting in the command now
<SliM1> yes, it turns out they don't
<mDemocritus> nmap is wicked sweet
<prince_jammys> parc3l_: that will install it.  then you can run it the way you probably did in windows
<nickrud_> SliM1: if you are still having issues getting it back to how it was, #compiz-fusion usually has people who know it well
<parc3l_> prince,,, where will i find it now ?
<soto> Who in here was have trouble with their NVidia Go video card?
<parc3l_> it says its setting it up
<soto> sorry, wrong chang
<prince_jammys> parc3l_: you can just type "nmap" with parameters, to execute it.
<emma> Am I also silenced in here. Can anyone see me?
<mDemocritus> i see you emma
<prince_jammys> emma: i can
 * nickrud_ pretends not to see emma
<mDemocritus> lol
<RequinB8> If i have a regular expression for a filename that includes the file extension ie temp.doc, and I want to use the "temp" part with a different file extension in a shell script, how do i do that?
<mDemocritus> ick... regular expressions are the devil's work :P
<parc3l_> Prince: Just did that, and it gave me all of the NMAP commands, is there anywhere to make the terminal specificaly for Nmap
 * kingfrost pretends to push nickrud_ into emma
<RequinB8> heh, i keep getting thing slike temp.doc.xcf or whatever
<bazhang> emma yes we see you
<RequinB8> where i want temp.xcf
<nikrud> parc3l_: you can install nmapfe , it's a gui frontend for nmap
<prince_jammys> RequinB8: var=temp.doc; noext="${var%.???}"
<mDemocritus> parc3l_ if you run nmap with no options, it gives an extensive help file
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with something in KDE? My menues have rounded corners and I want to UNround them. Where exactly do I do that? I've been in every system setting and im not sure where to do it.
<parc3l_> I believe that running from Terminal in Linux gives you more power over a program, which is why i want to run Nmap in terminal
<mDemocritus> exactly
<nikrud> lancerocke: the kubuntu experts hang out in #kubuntu
<prince_jammys> RequinB8: var=temp.doc; newfile=${var%.*}.xcf
<RequinB8> prince_jammys - thanks, so if i wanted to put it as
<RequinB8> yes, thanks!
<parc3l_> I've got allot of experiance using Nmap in windows, thought i would give linux a go
<mDemocritus> parc3l_: so open terminal, type nmap
<mDemocritus> parc3l_: oh ok then... it's pretty much the same
<nikrud> parc3l_: exactly true. the front end can teach you a bit, <virtual backspaces> never mind ;)
<parc3l_> Want to get more experiances using linux commands and its syntax
<mDemocritus> parc3l_: although to get some low-level info like mac address, sometimes you have to run nmap as root
<mDemocritus> parc3l_: the syntax is identical as far as i know
<parc3l_> sorry for my english, i am from italy
<mDemocritus> parc3l_: for nmap that is
<parc3l_> ah right
<mDemocritus> parc3l_: i can understand you fine
<kmg> hey, I'm starting to get seriously frustrated here.  I'm using the default sources.list with apt. I'm behind a router, but not a proxy.  My source repos keep timing out, no matter what I try. What else could the problem be?? http://nopaste.com/p/a66N7qPwF
<parc3l_> ok good, playing with Nmap now in terminal, thanks allot :)
<tim167> hi, I have burned a DVD with k3b, now I want to burn a second one I get "Input/output error", I use same type of disk, what can I do ?
<Seveas> parc3l_, you might want to join the italian chat if you prefer italian, #ubuntu-it :)
<parc3l_> Oh thanks
<mDemocritus> parc3l_: no problem... good luck!
<|DuReX|> does there exist a calendar server for outlook in linux ?
<T_M_S> Jowi: Sorry man.  Had to go afk for 5 mins there.  Did you get the rundown of my system?
<parc3l_> thanks guys
<LewisSharp> So, anyone can help me with my Samba problem asking me login info again and again and not letting me in and not giving any errors(wrong pass, no login, etc..)
<IcemanV9> how good is pessulus (desktop lockdown for kids)??
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: linux samba server, windows client?
<bfrog> why doesn't apt remove meta packages correctly?
<bfrog> like, I say apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<bfrog> all it removes is that metapackage instead of all its associated packages
<bfrog> is there some way to get the correct behavior?
<joshudson> well that was annoying
<kevind23> When I boot up, I get a blank black screen even though I do not have usplash installed, and "quiet" + "splash" are nowhere to be found in my grub config
<joshudson> manual partitioning takes forever in qemu
<Belboz99> anyone know how to remove /dev/nvidia0 so that /dev/ati0 can load?
<DOOM_NX> an anybody help me? i need to switch channels in ubuntu
<tim167> is there another DVD burning program you can recommend besides k3b ? I get "input/output error" all the time, though I could burn a DVD before...thanks
<kmg> hey, I'm starting to get seriously frustrated here.  I'm using the default sources.list with apt. I'm behind a router, but not a proxy.  My source repos keep timing out, no matter what I try. What else could the problem be?? http://nopaste.com/p/a66N7qPwF
<DOOM_NX> swap channels
<LewisSharp> yes Democritus
<prince_jammys> DOOM_NX: irc channels?
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: you're not using access restrictions on the shares, right?
<DOOM_NX> no, sound channels
<DOOM_NX> :(
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: or maybe some, not others?
<LewisSharp> Well, I gave a user full access to the shared directory. I made sure to add the user on linux and in samba.
<joshudson> I just hope the mini iso doesn't try to downlaod and install the 400 mb installed by a release CD
<SliM1> does anyone know how to make custom keyboard layouts?
<Belboz99> kmg: can you access Google?
<bazhang> bfrog: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<kmg> Belboz99: yeah? i can browse the net fine.
<Belboz99> odd
<DOOM_NX> any idea???
<amenado> kmg 63.149.98.50 is down, you can not do anything about it, maybe an alternate site for it
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: k, was the username you used for him on the server the same as the one he logs in to his machine with?
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: and is that workstation connected to a domain, or is everything on workgroups?
<LewisSharp> no, the windows user login is Luc, and on linux I made a linux user.
<kmg> amenado: why am I getting that IP? a dns issue?
<LewisSharp> workgroups
<turtle_> i am having trouble installing NVIDIA drivers, when i run nvidia-xconfig, i need to restart the xserver, and when i do that i get the msg: "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<hhlp> tim167, brasdero
<amenado> kmg i dont know, is it hard coded on your source list?
<tux97> how do u install ati soundcard?
<hhlp> tim167, brasero
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: does it prompt you for the credentials when you tap the server, or tap the share?
<BobSlob> tux97: what card?
<kmg> amenado: no, I'm using the default: http://nopaste.com/p/a66N7qPwF
<tux97> ati soundcard
<T_M_S> Doh - seems Jowi has left now!  Is there anyone else available who might be able to help?  I can re-explain the problem if needed
<LewisSharp> yes it does that. When I enter any user with the right password, it prompt it back again.
<BobSlob> tux97: one of the hd2x00 series cards?
<richard__> how do i load .Xmodmap each time I login?
<LewisSharp> without any errors
<amenado> kmg-> the first one resolves to that address, and it happen to be down at the moment
<bfrog> bazhang: I used the kubuntu cd... and that must've not used aptitude to install it then?
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: uh... which one?
<crshman> is there a way to make dd verbose and print out some stats?
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: on the server level or the share level?
<bfrog> I tried aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, it removed only the 1 package
<kmg> amenado: k, is there an alternate?
<LewisSharp> what do you mean by server level? and yes share level.
<bazhang> bfrog: you in gnome now? then follow that link and paste the commands from the page into the terminal
<tux97> bobslob not sure i'm reading the page troubleshooting sound and doing everything it says but now i'm lost about installing my ati soundcard
<joshudson> I really do not believe that ubuntu-core wants 100 mb
<amenado> kmg i dont know, if not, you have to be patient and wait til it becomes available
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: you do start->run, \\server_ip  then ok
<kmg> amenado: i've been having this problem for weeks
<LewisSharp> yes that gives the same result :)
<BobSlob> tux97: i've got a hd2600xt and cant get the sound working either
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: window comes up displaying shares, you click on the share, then it gives you the prompt?
<gluer_> how do i turn my desktop background into a clock
<gluer_> ?
<tux97> heres mine bobslob Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<amenado> kmg-> look for another alternative site then.
<Ax-Ax> Can I recode my FLACs to a constant bitrate?
<LewisSharp> doesn't show a window with the shares on it, it only popup the login screen
<mDemocritus> aha
<Nihilist_Nerd> hello
<mDemocritus> lol wassup goat
<BobSlob> tux97: azalia is just ac97 no?
<Nihilist_Nerd> I'm trying to partition a disk with fdisk.
<musikgoa1> mDemocritus: do some work :-)
<tux97> what bobslob?
<soto> What is the name of the gnome executable that selects screen resolution?
<mDemocritus> lol i am get off my back
<aurax> hello
<kmg> amenado: any chance I could get a copy of your sources.list? =D
<amenado> kmg maybe use a different dns, its proly giving you a wrong resolution
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: that's odd... what samba version
<Nihilist_Nerd> I deleted a partition and made a new one in its place, but then iot seems that the old files were still on there judging by what's popping up in nautilus. Why is this?
<kmg> amenado: that's what I was thinking
<amenado> kmg do a dig archive.canonical.com
<BobSlob> tux97: it should work via alsa i assume
<tux97> bobslob heres where i'm at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-atiixp
<aurax> i'm trying to run installerjammer binary file from my ubuntu console but nothing happens... on centos it's working fine. anyone encountered such problem ?
<LewisSharp> 3.0.22
<foibles> is it possible to install unreal tournament goty in linux?
<foibles> without using wine
<tim167> I have a problem burning DVD's, I always get 'input/output error', what does that mean ? I have burnt a dvd before with this writer on this computer, and with the same dvd disks...
<gluer_> yes
<gyaresu_> Ax-Ax: Try http://soundconverter.berlios.de/
<kmg> amenado: results: http://nopaste.com/p/am7pnLWBe
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: k try this... get to the map network drive window
<gyaresu_> Ax-Ax: It's in the repos
<Ax-Ax> oki ;S
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: put in the server address and share and all that stuff, but click on the "connect using a different username" link, put in the credentials
<amenado> kmg which is totally different address from your previous posting..so use this one
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: click finish, see if it works
<client> co_451k
<kmg> amenado: but why would apt be getting a different address?
<kmg> amenado: I'm referencing them both by domain name
<BobSlob> tux97: wish i could help... stuck myself
<amenado> kmg you can hard code the ip address, if you find things are faulty
<mcquaid> with grub how does one know if hd(0) is the first sata drive or the first ide?
<LewisSharp> same results, ask for a password/login again and again as if the one I provide is not working or something
<kmg> amenado: that's what I was about to try
<gyaresu_> Ax-Ax: Ah. Just remembered, i found and like soundKonverter better. It's also in the repos :)
<pontu1> hey
<bazhang> albyyx: what seems to be the issue?
<tux97> its ok bobslob this new laptop has isuses lol my other one works just fine with linux
<pontu1> just set up ubuntu today and got my E220 usb 3g modem working
<turtle_> can someone help me install my NVIDIA drivers?
<crshman> how do i check for bad blocks on a disk?
<pontu1> but i cant install anything with the add/remove applications.. :/
<albyyx> well as i told you installed kde and removed it with sudo aptitude, to that point. all fine, but the kde apps keep on being in my gnome menu, like amarok konkeror and others, now i've launched a synaptic and checking for kde i see them all under the gnome icon, like if they were still installed
<albyyx> that's more or less it bazhang  so i wanted to make sure that i can remove them from synaptic without danger
<gluer_> if i have two cisco n1 wireless cards (detected) and i have two cisco n1 waps can i bridge the two cards and get 600meg?
<crshman> will dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/null find bad blocks?
<nikrud> !gutsysources | pontu1 do this, then try add/remove again
<ubotu> pontu1 do this, then try add/remove again: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: if you disable access restrictions, does it do the same thing?
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome albyyx will get rid of all kde stuff
<albyyx> nope bazhang  already did it, and it's still there
<mcquaid> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<albyyx> yet, when i type the sudo aptitude, it says no packages to remove
<killown> kernel 2.6.22.14-generic unstable a lot
<everlastr2> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> albyyx: try launching one of the kde apps and see what happens
<joshudson> let's try this again. I want to download and install just ubuntu-minimal and dependencies. The mini iso doesn't do that.
<albyyx> they work bazhang
<LewisSharp> hum.. give me a while I think my smb.conf file was messed up :(
<amenado> kmg  two lines to add software from Canonical's
<amenado> ## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
<amenado> ## offered by Canonical
<malifal> hello, how can i download the source code of a package?
<albyyx> and then i have the knotify from kde crash handler
<bazhang> albyyx: then you did not follow the instructions on the link I gave you correctly
<joshudson> I have a bootstrap linux system; however it is not debian base and has no apt-get and cannot read .deb packages
<parkinm> hi, how can i change the MAC address of my computer via the command line?
<albyyx> let me see it again
<kmg> amenado: k
<bazhang> albyyx: scroll up
<parkinm> also.. no windows seem to have a title bar... but im sure they used to? how can i bring back the title bar :|
<xb3rtx> does anyone know of any smartdraw like programs for linux
<nikrud> !debootstrap | joshudson should do the job for youi
<ubotu> joshudson should do the job for youi: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<albyyx> i have it opened still no worries i was just seeing again the link, problem is that i dont remember if i used apt-get or aptitude.. but i should be able to see that in the console... hold on please...
<joshudson> parkinm, it has got to be through ifconfig; however they took it out of the manual
<joshudson> i think it's property ether or something like that
<joshudson> might also be hwaddr
<thibaud> set theme madcow
<nikrud> parkinm:  alt-f2  gtk-window-decorator --replace  , if you're running compiz
<tux97> bobslob what kind of puter do u have?
<albyyx> hmmm bazhang  this is strange, i installed with sudo aptitude iinstall kubuntu-desktop and i removed it with sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop as in the link, i tried once again and says no packages to remove but there must be some package (more than *some*) because the apps are there and i can see them from synaptic...
<kmg> amenado: using the IP directly didn't work, it's still trying to lookup 63.149.98.50 for some reason
<amenado> kmg paste your sources.list
<parkinm> nikrud: im just running the standard install of 7.10
<parkinm> alt-f2 isnt working however
<amenado> kmg also which dns server are you using?  lets see if it resolves for me
<nikrud> parkinm: ah.
<bazhang> albyyx: you need to paste into the console the long list of packages on that link puregnome; just doing kubuntu-desktop is not enough
<albyyx> ah i see that's the step i missed thanks a lot bazhang  :))))
<nikrud> parkinm: ah.  apps->accessories->terminal, type   metacity --replace  , then type exit
<killown> hiffy, how I do to rename hal volumes?
<kmg> amenado: sources.list: http://nopaste.com/p/aMM9kaOUF dns: 66.60.130.2
<albyyx> bazhang,  what's the adress for the pastebin?
<parkinm> nikrud: cheers
<kmg> amenado: that's the IP one, here's the normal one: http://nopaste.com/p/aZd5PhsMq
<T_M_S> Doh - seems Jowi has left now!  Is there anyone else available who might be able to help?  I can re-explain the problem if needed
<kmg> amenado: neither resolve
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ albyyx
<albyyx> thanks :) i found out what was wrong... synaptic was opened :P
<Mighty_Pooh> Hi im trying to findout what usb port tty whatever my computer has mapped my PDA on i get the connection with raki and/or odccm but i dont know the /dev/device and i need it to use multisync
<nikrud> killown: right click the icon on the desktop, on the volumes tab click the triangle, then give it a mountpoint/new name.  Only use a single name, like Disk , do not use /media/Disk
<albyyx> thanks bazhang  it's removing a lot of things ^_^
 * Pelo needs to bitch to someone about someting work related,  he wants nickrud 
<bazhang> albyyx: no worries ;]
<albyyx> ;)))
<Nitefire> how can I find which program may be running a proxy server ?
<bazhang> Pelo: hi!
<Pelo> hello bazhang
<nikrud> luckily nickrud is safely not here
<bazhang> haha
 * bazhang gives nikrud his lost 'c'
<Pelo> Nitefire, no progs should be running proxies unless you made them that way
<LewisSharp> mDemocritus: remind me how to disable the login in samba config?
<Pelo> nikrud, is that you with a c missing ?
<kmg> is there a way to confirm that my apt is looking at the sources.list located at /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<amenado> kmg i dont know what is going on at your end, it resolves to that address 91.189.88.45  91.189.88.46  91.189.88.31
<killown> nikrud, it cannot be renamed
<nikrud> Pelo: yep. gotta drop my stats, they're embarrassing
<Pelo> lol
<kmg> amenado: mine is still looking for 63.149.98.50 for some reason
<amenado> kmg clear your dns cache ?
<joshudson> insane question: can ubuntu userspace be run within a chroot jail safely (assuming I don't try to execute init or start services)
<nikrud> killown: that's odd, I rename mine there. You do have to remount the device for the change to take effect
<kmg> amenado: it's still looking for 63.149.98.50
<kmg> amenado: I ran sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<Pelo> joshudson, if it can be done in any linux distro it can be done in ubuntu I would assume
<InvisiblePinkUni> when I use Ctrl+Alt+F1 I dont get the TTY's in ubuntu.... what is happening?
<InvisiblePinkUni> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<killown> its say cannot be possible rename volume to xxxx
<amenado> kmg paste your /etc/resolv.conf  and nsswitch.conf please
<nauwra> Who has any idea what to add in xorg.conf to enable OpenGL after installing the ATI restricted driver?
<kmg> amenado: fuck, I know what that IP was, it was a bad proxy server I had setup
<mDemoctritus_brb> LewisSharp: public = yes and guest ok = yes in the share declaratives
<amenado> kmg watch the language..
<kmg> amenado: sorry
<mDemoctritus_brb> LewisSharp: i'll bbl, time for dinner
<LewisSharp> ok thanks
<mDemoctritus_brb> LewisSharp: make sure you restart the daemon
<LewisSharp> aye
<ccharles`> nauwra: aticonfig should do it, I think
<kmg> amenado: well, I'm totally stupid, I had some proxy setup and forgot about it, sorry for wasting your time
<kmg> amenado: and thanks for the help anyway
<nauwra> ccharles`,  i've read that the aticonfig doesnt play well with ubuntu 7.10 :[ no idea what to even google/forum search for
<ccharles`> nauwra: I had no trouble using it at work to set up dual 1280x1024 with an x300
<amenado> np
<nauwra> i can run aticonfig, just afraid what happens
<ccharles`> nauwra: unfortunately, I only have nvidia machines here at home
<nauwra> thats with 7.10 ccharles` ?
<ccharles`> nauwra: it should back up your old config, but you can always back it up manually if you want.
<ccharles`> nauwra: yes, with 7.10
<nauwra> the xorg.conf is all it changes, right?
<ccharles`> nauwra: of course, ymmv
<ccharles`> nauwra: yes, afaik
<nauwra> i'm using an x800 so i'm thinking we might see similar results. thanks ccharles`
<Vlet> Anyone know why when I ssh into my system, characters what should show up as "'" show up as those strange A's with accents, etc?
<nauwra> should I run aticonfig --initial? or is there a cmd to just set up the opengl part?
<ccharles`> nauwra: from my memory, I think you want to use --initial
 * nauwra crosses fingers and thanks ccharles` 
<FreakGuard> how to prevent mpd from being started as root? (rc)
<Jones> I need help
<kleth> Hello all. I'm having a hard time making my sound work. Soundcard: Realtek ALC268 on my laptop "Znote 6625WD". Warning: I'm a noob :-) Have tried to recompile ALSA with the latest drivers, but I keep getting errors I don't understand :-( Can anyone help me?
<opteron> can anyone help me with chromedit in firefox
<pbjman> kleth: What errors?
<pbjman> chat
<Jones> I have a emachines T2682 and I want to run..just run ubuntu either 7.04 or 7.10, I have both. But when I restarted the computer It came up and it said starting key map or something and then a whole bunch of errors came up. I windows blocking it  or do I not have the right cd?
<tezzie23> does anyone here know how to use aircrack?
<anteaya__> i am having difficulty unzipping a file in feisty.  I have tried unzip "filename version" and also clicking on it and selecting archive manager and extract here.  No luck
<slowchild> Hello, I've been working the past week to get my webcam to work with adobe flash on various social networking sites. I've tried many "solutions" but I've been unable to find any real answers. Can it be done?
<jasam> Hi, I have gutsy, I need the header and library of openssh to compile a program and I cannot find it in the packages from synaptic. How can I find it?
<pbjman> anteaya_: Tried command "unzip _.zip"?
<chickenFuego> jasam, sudo apt-cache search ssh.
<anteaya__> pbjman: not yet, will try
<Jones> I have a emachines T2682 and I want to run..just run ubuntu either 7.04 or 7.10, I have both. But when I restarted the computer It came up and it said starting key map or something and then a whole bunch of errors came up. I windows blocking it  or do I not have the right cd?
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: any luck?
<soto> Can someone please start the display resolution preferences app and tell me what it is called? My display it screwed up and I can't get to it graphically.
<H> hardcool
<kleth> pbjman: Well, the returning errors simple... Disapeared :D I hope this mean it works, I'll play around for a while and see if I got it to work. If not, I'll be back ;-)
<DOOM_NX> anybody having any clue how to swap channels of a soundcard in ubuntu? :(
<amenado> Jones you have the liveCD and trying to boot from it?
<LewisSharp> nope, still get the login window. Though, since it's a second hard drive I was trying to share, I tried with a local folder, one I fully own with a user. Still no luck. It's the 5th time I reinstall samba from scratch :) never had this much trouble with it before
<wilberfan> mDemocritus, Hey, dude...fixed my floating-in-a-separate-window systray icon problemo....
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: what was the problem?
<pbjman> kleth: Okay.
<Jones> yes, I have both 7.04 and 7.10 It doesnt matter which one to use. I have both for pc and 64 bit
<mDemocritus> LewisSharp: what version of windows on the client?
<helloyo> i am trying to learn morse code with the program "morse" but it won't spit out any sound. what should I try?
<wilberfan> mDemocritus, I think i had DELETED the systray...so those icons had nowhere else to go...
<LewisSharp> xp
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: aha that explains it
<amenado> !who | Jones
<ubotu> Jones: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: i had a feeling
<wilberfan> I ended up doing a 'sudo debconf gnome-panel' and that reset everything...
<wilberfan> mDemocritus, reseting the panel, reset the system tray...
<wilberfan> :)
<marion> Help: Using SSH I can't login to desktop from laptop. I am never prompted for a password. Help please.
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: glad to hear it
<gregory> salut
<jtslade> Does gutsy has pcmcia support by default? My installation don't so I installed the pcmcia-cs package but upon /etc/init.d/pcmciautils, it returns No PCMCIA bridge module specified. I am using a Dell XPS m1210 (laptop).
<wilberfan> mDemocritus, thanks for whatever part you played in the solution...
<wilberfan> ;)
<fushorts> do you have ssh installed on both systems?
<chickenFuego> marion: do a "nmap IP_OF_YOUR_SERVER" from your laptop
<mDemocritus> wilberfan: heh no prob
<amenado> marion->  what do you get if any? when you attempt to ssh log-in ?
<chickenFuego> marion: apt-get install nmap if necessary.
<Ax-Ax> I want to set my clock by ntp but i can't
<jasam> chickenFuego, I cannot find the openssh development library in "apt-cache search ssh", should I add a new repository?
<dedi> anyone knows a good backup software?
<kleth> pbjman: Okay, it came back later than last time. When I try to "sudo make" after "sudo ./configure" in my "alsa-driver-1.0.16"-folder, I get this error: make[4]: *** [/home/leth/Desktop/ALSA/alsa-driver-1.0.16/pci/hda/patch_realtek.o] Error 1
<kleth> make[3]: *** [/home/leth/Desktop/ALSA/alsa-driver-1.0.16/pci/hda] Error 2
<kleth> make[2]: *** [/home/leth/Desktop/ALSA/alsa-driver-1.0.16/pci] Error 2
<kleth> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/leth/Desktop/ALSA/alsa-driver-1.0.16] Error 2
<kleth> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<mDemocritus> jasam: the package name is openssh-server
<FloodBot1> kleth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kleth> make: *** [compile] Error 2
<soto> !paste | kleth
<ubotu> kleth: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chickenFuego> jasam, The only dev package I saw for ssh is tiny ssh. but you want openssh?
<jtslade> Does gutsy has pcmcia support by default? My installation don't so I installed the pcmcia-cs package but upon /etc/init.d/pcmciautils, it returns No PCMCIA bridge module specified. I am using a Dell XPS m1210 (laptop).
<amenado> marion->  what do you get if any? when you attempt to ssh log-in ?
<chickenFuego> marion, is nmap saying that port 22 is openned on your server?
<jasam> chickenFuego, yes, I will try with the openssh-server then, as mDemocritus said
<Jones> !tab amendo   Yes I have both 7.04 and 7.10
<Jones> <Jones> I says some type of error with booting. I tryed to click run and it did all of the keymap stuff and it said error and went to blank screen
<kleth> all: oh, I'll try something else than flooding, sry ;-)
<pbjman> kleth: :)
<Jones> !tab Yes I have a live cd
<Jones> !tab amenado yes I have a live cd
<kleth> pbjman:  http://pastebin.com/m30c674e6 ;-)
<soto> Can no one tell me what the display preferences dialog is called?
<LewisSharp> mDemocritus: I'll go eat dinner and I'll get back. Once back I think I'll clean linux from samba again and try to start back from scratch once more :(
<RickKnight> Help. Upgraded to Gutsy, now can't boot. No /dev/disk or /dev/hdb.
<kee> hi all
<marion> chickenFuego, I don't get anything from nmap.
<kee> looking for support of my network on ubuntu gutsy
<marion> amenado, I am told that the login failed.
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, hardy is still on testing :D
<chickenFuego> marion, so ssh is not installed on your desktop computer, sudo apt-get install ssh
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, but maybe your kernel doesn't include udev or ext3 support (but i think you used the generic, so that can't really be the problem)
<RickKnight> FreakGuard: Not sure what you mean. I upgradedd from feisty to gutsy.
<kee> I ran into trobule after configuring vmware server on my gutsy workstation.  I loaded Windows server and all was fine.  I rebooted my gutsy machine and now I cannot get out to the internet.
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, ah, damn
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, sorry, i'm tired
<chickenFuego> marion, did you try "nmap NAME_OF_YOUR_SERVER" or "nmap IP_OF_YOUR_SERVER"?
<FreakGuard> missread
<kee> It will talk to inside machies once the vmnet adaptors are disabled
<RickKnight> Fiesty used udev and ext3
<marion> chickenFuego, I did the apt-get ssh and it says I already have the newest version.
<RickKnight> I can boot my old Feisty kernel
<DOOM_NX> is *ANYBODY* willing to help me swap sound channels?
<marion> chickenFuego, I used nmap NAME_OF_SERVER
<chickenFuego> marion, if you do "ping NAME_OF_YOUR_DESKTOP", what does it say?
<soto> Never mind. I figured it out myself. gtk-displayconfig was the name.
<Pelo> DOOM_NX,  if we knew how to do it we would try to , consider doing a search in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<amenado> Jones-> when you try to boot from liveCD you get that blank screen? can you try a boot param like noacpi  apci=off ?
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, perhaps because gusty uses sata even for hd, so all hd's are /dev/sdxX
<anteaya__> pbjman: tried unzip _.zip  no luck  http://pastie.caboo.se/166183
<kee> sound familiar?
<RickKnight> FreakGuard, I have no /dev/sd either. No disks at all
<pbjman> kleth: To be honest, I have no idea... I've never had to patch an alsa driver :P
<kee> can I get any help with my networking problems?
<Jones> Can someone directly talk to me? I need help with booting into ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 with and emachines
<kingfrost> anyone know what package I need to reencode MPEG videos to MP4?
<marion> chickenFuego, I can ping it. I can even see it in my Samba workgroup. I simply am not allowed to login to it for some reason.
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, that sounds kinda wired
<lilg111111> does anybody know how to make lexmark printers work with gusty
<amenado> Jones-> am trying to assist you, but you have to use the nick on the front so I do not miss your responses
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, perhaps reinstall your gusty kerne
<mDemocritus> kee: just describe the problem ask the question
<FreakGuard> lilg111111, www.google.com
<pbjman> anteaya__: Did you check the md5? Try redownloading it
<DOOM_NX> Pelo, i am searching but i can't find anything :(
<RickKnight> FreakGuard. On boot, I get dumped to a busybox shell.
<anteaya__> pbjman: i will check
<DOOM_NX> see i have to swap rear left channel with rear right
<lilg111111> FreakGuard, i tried that and i didnt find anything
<Jones> Im sorry amenado. Im new to this. How do I do that?
<amenado> marion get on the terminal of the ubuntu, then ssh localhost and see if you get any responses
<kleth> pbjman: Hm, I'll try to download the Internet in my search for an answer then ;-P But thanks for looking, and responding :-P
<FreakGuard> lilg111111, some ubuntu wiki?
<kee> can anyone help me with a networking problem in gutsy?
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, sorry, too complicated for me
<amenado> Jones-> you type my nick at the front always,
<chickenFuego> marion, if nmap is not listing the port 22 for your desktop, there is something wrong.. how are the computer connected?
<Pelo> DOOM_NX,  I don'T know much about it , but I'm willing to give it a shot,  can you define a bit more what you mean by switching channel ?
<pbjman> kleth: I only regret I couldn't be of more help.
<RickKnight> FreakGuard, I thought about reinstalling the kernel.
<mDemocritus> !ask | kee
<ubotu> kee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jones> amenado-> like this?
<RickKnight> Thanks FreakGuard
<amenado> kee what is the problem?
<FreakGuard> RickKnight, good idea
<amenado> Jones affirmative
<chickenFuego> marion, well and do a "nmap localhost" on your desktop. You should see the port 22 there at least.
<marion> chickenFuego, they are connect through my wifi. I am using DHCP so I don't have static IP addresses.
<Jones> amenado-> Yes I hava a live cd for both 7.04 and 7.10 either one..I dont care
<anteaya__> pbjman: i don't think an md5sum is supplied and i have downloaded about 5 times already just to ensure it wasn't a downloading problem
<amenado> chickenFuego-> i think it is best if he can attempt an ssh login locally from his ubuntu first
<kee> I'm new two irc... I typed in the question already and no one said anything.
<pbjman> anteaya__: Corrupt file maybe... file link?
<kleth> pbjman: It's ok, looks like I'm not the only one having trouble with this issue. Hopefully someone got an answer out there :-)
<amenado> Jones-> okay use 7.10 and boot, tell me what the errors are if any
<pbjman> kleth: yeah, that's what I tended to notice... quite a few no reply posts.
<anteaya__> pbjman: http://code.google.com/p/blueprintcss/downloads/list
<DOOM_NX> Pelo see: I've connected 4 speakers on my soundcard. 2 front 2 rear. The front ones are playing fine. But the rear ones (due to wire length limitations) have to be swaped. This means Rear Right channel should play the sound of Rear Left and vice versa. How can I do it?
<chickenFuego> amenado, yes, marion could try this too. but nmap never lies!
<amenado> kee-> repeat the question but be very specific and clear of your explanation
<kleth> pbjman: Mm :-(
<anteaya__> pbjman: the 0.7.1 release
<^u^> kee, you don't ask for help here - start of with the question that needs addressing
<amenado> chickenFuego-> nmap is secondary..one must be able to login via ssh first
<Pelo> DOOM_NX, ok I get the issue,  let me investigate a bit and get back to you , hold on
<BobSlob> DOOM_NX: whynot just get longer wires? =D
<kingfrost> anyone know what package I need to reencode MPEG videos to MP4?
<kee> I was working fine before installing vmware server on gutsy.  As a matter of fact, it worked the whole time until I rebooted.  My ubuntu machine now will not connect to the internet.  i can talk to other machines on the network if I disable the vmnet I can talk to the hosts inside my network, I just cant get out to the internet.
<DOOM_NX> BobSlob, good question man, but i just figured i could have a 4.0 system
<marion> chickenFuego, I am restarting the desktop. It is acting funny.
<chickenFuego> marion, if ssh is ok locally, login to your router and check the forwarded/closed ports. open the 22 then.
<Jones> amenado-> ok ill check back later and tell you what happened.
<BobSlob> DOOM_NX: the rear speakers arent the same?
<kingfrost> anyone know of a PSP media manager for Linux?
<Ax-Ax> How do i disable ntp to use ntpdate instead?
<pbjman> anteaya__: worked for me, http://pastebin.com/d37b985f6
<amenado> kee-> paste in pastebin your  ifconfig;  iwconfig;  cat /etc/resolv.conf and   route -n results
<Jones> kingfrost->I use prism to encode videos. jodix.com also has a good convertor. Hope this helps
<amenado> Jones-> okay, if not me, someone else will pickup, just use the nick in front so they can know you are corresponding with them
<DOOM_NX> BobSlob, they are not identical to the front speakers
<chickenFuego> amenado, no, first: is ssh running, second: can I login with this particular user.
<Jones> amenado-> ok thanks for the help..
<chickenFuego> and third, can the second comptuer go through this port to access the ssh server.
<DOOM_NX> Pelo, swapping all left with all right speakers can work too, i can psysically swap front speakers' cables
<amenado> chickenFuego-> yes, i said ssh must be working, nmap is secondary
<pollo> orales la wea
<BobSlob> DOOM_NX: but to each other?
<kingfrost> Jones: will it support Windows formats?
<anteaya__> pbjman: i must be missing something on my system
<Pelo> DOOM_NX,  still looking I thought there was somthing easy but it 's not there , looking further in
<DOOM_NX> BobSlob, they're identical to each other. It's a set, Creative GigaWorks T20
<AddRemBan> i need help pls
<DOOM_NX> Pelo, thanks a lot
<BobSlob> DOOM_NX: i dont get why you cant just swap speakers then
<Jones> kingfrost-> Prism? you mean like wmv?
<marion> chickenFuego, where go I open port 22 on my router (Linksys).
<anteaya__> pbjman: what unzips and how do i tell if it is corrupted?
<pollo> por que todos hablan ingles...
<cookie> hello guys
<kingfrost> Jones: ya, I need one for linux
<pollo> onde hablan español
<tux97> bobslob u still here cuz i got my sound working finally
<amenado> marion->  have you verified yet, you can login via ssh locally?
<tezzie23> I have a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 and Ubuntu will NOT show a GUI,  please tell me wut is wrong?  sumone!?
<cookie> how do I edit the first page for mozilla firefox using command line
<chickenFuego> marion, I have a netgear with german interface, it won't help a lot..
<BobSlob> tux97: really... what did you use?
<Ax-Ax> How do i disable the ntp server?
<kingfrost> pollo, vas a #ubuntu-es
<pbjman> anteaya__:I wouldn't know... ask around :S Sorry!
<pollo> thak you
<^u^> pollo, do /j #ubuntu-es
<tezzie23> I have a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 and Ubuntu will NOT show a GUI,  please tell me wut is wrong?  sumone!?
<kingfrost> de nada
<tux97> well boblob all i did was read the troubleshooting site then i googled it up
<anteaya__> pbjman: thanks for the confirmation
<tux97> hold on let me get u the things
<DOOM_NX> BobSlob, because the wire connecting to the soundcard has to be attached to the right speaker...
<BobSlob> DOOM_NX: how does it know?
<jtslade> Can someone help me with my Express Card? After plugging the express card into the express card slot. I checked syslog and from syslog: Mar 16 07:21:58 john-laptop NetworkManager: <debug> [1205623318.639702] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_af0_6711_Serial_Number_usbraw'). I want to know what is file name of this device in /dev. Can someone help me ? Thanks!
<Pelo> DOOM_NX, second avenue dead end,  looking further in,
<marion> amenado, I just did a login with ssh on the localhost. It worked great!
<Jones> kingfrost->my bad,,,one sec.
<tezzie23> tux97, were u talking to me?
 * Pelo is going further down then he's ever been before , it is dark down there 
<anteaya__> my attempts at unzipping a file are met with errors and someone else on this channel has just confirmed that the file unzips on his system.  What unzips a file and how do i find out if it is corrupted?
<pbjman> anteaya__: Np? I didn't do much xD
<kingfrost> jones: no problem
<tux97> no was talking to bobslob
<Jones> kingfrost-> my bad...one sec.
<amenado> marion good, you used localhost?  now try the ip address
<tux97> bobslob all i did was type this in the terminal lspci -v
<anteaya__> pbjman: yes you told me that the problem is with my system not the file
<tezzie23> tux97, do u think u can help me though?
<kingfrost> Pelo: where are you going? lol
<chickenFuego> amenado, marion: it seems that this is a port issue on the router. Marion, try the menu security or so on your router, then enable port 22 somehow.
<tux97> give me a sec tezzie i dont know might hold on
<DOOM_NX> BobSlob, Right speaker has "Line In, Aux In, Headphones, Power and Left speaker" jacks. Left speaker only has a cable leading to right speaker
<pbjman> anteaya__: Okay :)
<AddRemBan> g
<anteaya__> pbjman: :)
<Pelo> kingfrost, getting down to command line
<jasam> chickenFuego, mDemocritus, sorry, openssh-server does not work for me, it does not provide the file openssl/sha.h I need
<deafzeus> hey
<amenado> chickenFuego-> he is on same subnet as the laptop noh?
<deafzeus> ubuntu german?
<tezzie23> tux97, do u know what my Q was?
<kee> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:36:D6:2A
<kee>           inet addr:172.16.1.38  Bcast:172.16.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<kee>           inet6 addr: fe80::211:2fff:fe36:d62a/64 Scope:Link
<kee>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<kee>           RX packets:90850 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<kingfrost> pelo: lmao, yea, I hate command line
<FloodBot1> kee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> kingfrost,  I like it , when I know what I'm doing
<chickenFuego> jasam, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search by filename (scroll down)
<Jones> kingfrost-> Sorry, I thought I had something...cant find it now
<kingfrost> Jones: no problem
<tux97> bobslob then i scrolled down to find my audio device then i copied it then did this in google search ubuntu then audio device
<ufa> hi
<amenado> kee please learn to use the pastebin
<kingfrost> Jones: might it work under wine?
<deafzeus> hi ubuntu german?
<ufa> gutsy 64 live does not boot here ?(
<Pelo> !de | deafzeus
<ubotu> deafzeus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kingfrost> !german | deafzues
<ubotu> deafzues: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lunks> Translation (de|en):
<chickenFuego> jasam, "Search the contents of packages" on packages.ubuntu.com
<marion> chickenFuego, I just enabled port 22 on the router.
<amenado> chickenFuego-> he is on same subnet as the laptop noh?
<tux97> bobslob this is what i did in temrial to get it running make sure u have backports enabled
<kee> ok I'll read the help, I thought you miss typed that... do I need to paste again?
<tux97> bobslob then in terminal do sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-generic
<amenado> marion what is the ip address of your laptop? your desktop?
<tux97> then reboot bobslob good luck
<jasam> chickenFuego, I'm also a bit confused, now I noticed that I need openssl, not openssh :-/
<chickenFuego> amenado marion, I guess the router is blocking port 22 even between home computers by default. might be.
<tux97> tezzie23 can i help u now
<tezzie23> ok
<Mew> Gah! Why does every GUI IRC client I install automatically connect me to freenode and joins an ubuntu channel?
<Mew> Hi btw :)
<BobSlob> tux97: trying now... thanks dude =D
<anteaya__> I am having problems unzipping a file and someone else in this channel just confirmed that the file unzips on his system, so I assume the unzip capabilities on my system are corrupted.  How do I determine if it is and how do I fix it?
<marion> amenado, how do I find the IP address in Ubuntu.
<amenado> chickenFuego-> the router can be blocking but if two pc are in same subnet, router is irrelevant as long as those two dont go trough the router
<tezzie23> tux97, I have a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 and Ubuntu will NOT show a GUI,  please tell me wut is wrong?
<Jones> kingfrost-> Try http://pspvc.sourceforge.net/
<kingfrost> thanks Jones
<tux97> not sure tezzie23 i'm kind of a noob myself
<chickenFuego> jasam, the file sha.h is not unique.. dunno which one you need.
<jasam> chickenFuego, forget it, uff, this is not so easy
<amenado> marion  ifconfig
<tezzie23> do u have nvidia geforce?
<ufa> does anyone here had problems booting the amd64 cd? Does it lock on startup?
<Pelo> DOOM_NX,  I can get you from 4 to 2 channels,  that kind of fixes the problem but it's not exactly surrond
<tux97> tezzie23 have u tried google search engine and typing ubuntu and the probleam?
<Ward1983> what does this mean? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 16 01:28:21 2008
<marion> The laptop address is 192.168.1.102
<tezzie23> tux97, thanks,  do you know who wud know?
<Pelo> Ward1983, check your clock make sure it is the correct time
<amenado> marion what is the ip address of your laptop? your desktop?
<Ward1983> Pelo, it is correct...
<Pelo> Ward1983, acualy check the date,  unless you are in malazia
<DOOM_NX> Pelo, hmmm
<Pelo> DOOM_NX, still looking
<Jones> kingfrost-> Let me know if this works for you ok?
<tux97> tezzie23 google search engine www.google.com and type ubuntu and the probleam is how i'm finding my stuff out
<kingfrost> Jones: sure thing
<chickenFuego> amenado, marion's wireless is using the home router I guess, and nmap shows that ssh is blocked, so...
<tux97> bobslob anyluck?
<marion> amenado, laptop = 192.168.1.102, desktop = 192.168.1.100
<BobSlob> tux97: booting back up now
<anteaya__> i am having trouble unzipping a file and have reason to believe that unzip may be corrupted on my feisty os.  How do I find out and fix it?
<Pelo> Ward1983, it's  saturday march 15 where I am , not sunday march 16
<tux97> ok noow i got to google my wifi lol
<killown> there is any benchmark card video app for linux?
<amenado> marion-> try this first, ssh 192.168.1.100 from your desktop
<l815> what are other stable debian based releases other than ubuntu?
<Ward1983> Pelo, thanx but now my clock settings are wrong :s
<tezzie23> tux97, thanks
<Ward1983> Pelo, its sunday where i am
<Pelo> Ward1983, whre are you eactty ,cause you are about 22 hrs ahead of me
<Ward1983> (belgium is not malaysia btw, and malaysia is not with a z :p)
<kee> where do I find pastebin?
<amenado> !paste | kee
<ubotu> kee: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pelo> Ward1983, nvm, I read the date wrong
<Ward1983> Pelo, are you on crack? lol
<anteaya__> kee: http://pastebin.com/
<Ward1983> Pelo, just joking
<Pelo> Ward1983, and please don't say belgium in this channel, some of us know what it means
<tux97> tezzie23 welcome
<kee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59754/
<Ward1983> Pelo, what is wrong with belgium?
 * Pelo waits for ppl to get the hhgttg reference
<marion> amenado, I can ssh using the IP address.
<baddog144> hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy
<kingfrost> jones: it gives me erors when I tryt to build
<pdb_> What could I have possibly done to remove the title bars from all my applications in gnome?
<pdb_> everything either starts full screen or in the upper corner of the screen with no possible way to move the window
<amenado> kee your problem is you dont have a gateway in your route -n results
<ccharles`> l815: there are lots http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions#Debian-based
<Jones> kingfrost-> ok, ill let you know if i ever run into any more
<fausto> ciao
<Mew> You somehow killed your window manager, pdb
<kingfrost> ok, thanks
<anteaya__> how do i test my system to see if unzip is working properly?
<amenado> marion now from laptop try same  ssh 192.168.1.100
<l815> ccharles', just as you mentioned I stumbled up the same page :o
<Ward1983> lol
<pdb_> mew how do i resurrect gnome? :(
<FreakGuard> anteaya__, download a zip? :D
<anteaya__> FreakGuard: that's where i started and i can't unzip
<Mew> logging out and in again should take care of that, pdb
<marion> amendo, I did ssh from laptop to desktop using IP address and I am able to connect.
<anteaya__> FreakGuard: so someone else in channel downloaded and unzipped it no problem
<kingfrost> what's the build essential package?
<kee> how can I change the fact that I dont have a gateway?
<amenado> marion-> so now what is the issue?
<fausto> ciao
<Pelo> DOOM_NX, if you type amixer in the terminal doyou get an output ?
<chickenFuego> marion, can you do a nmap again from your laptop?
<tux97> bobslob any luck?
<anteaya__> FreakGuard: any ideas how i can assess the unzip portion of the os?
<ccharles`> anteaya__: are you sure the file isn't corrupted? did you compare md5 or sha1 hashes?
<marion> amenado, I am using DHCP so the IP address might change.
<amenado> kee re-establish the dhcp connection from your router, ie re-acquire the ip address am assuming you are using dhcp
<chickenFuego> marion: on your laptop: nmap  192.168.1.100
<DOOM_NX> Pelo let me try
<Jones> kingfrost-> not sure if this is what you need but handbrake is a really popular program on mac. they have a build for linux...http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<chickenFuego> marion: can you read 22 - ssh open now?
<DOOM_NX> yes i do
<amenado> marion so what if it changes? what is the exact issue?
<ccharles`> anteaya__: try zipping some files and then unzipping them
<kingfrost> Jones: That's for DVDs, not video files
<Pelo> DOOM_NX, this is what I am looking at right now ,  not your problem but relating to the same stuff  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346027&highlight=left+right+speaker
<Jones> kingfrost-> ok.
<anteaya__> ccharles: no i'm not sure but i did download 5 times and the site doesn't provide an md5 or a sha1.  Someone else in channel downloaded and unzipped the same file successfully as a test though
<anteaya__> ccharles: okay
<VoiDeT> Hey everyone!
<amenado> chickenFuego-> you love that nmap so much huh? hehe
<DOOM_NX> do u need that output?
<marion> chickenFuego, it didn't like my usage of nmap. What is the right cmd?
<jasam> chickenFuego, well, I think I found it, finally the package is libssl-dev, I was wrongly thinking in openssh, thank you very much and also to mDemocritus
<ccharles`> anteaya__: you could also get whoever in the channel tried unzipping for you to generate a hash of the file, and compare yours to theirs
<chickenFuego> amenado, it would be nice to know if the port has been oppened or if it was just woodoo!
<marion> amenado, I want to create a desktop shortcut that will use the computer name so I can connect even if the IP address changes.
<anteaya__> ccharles: i will try zipping and unzipping first and then try that next, thank you
<texasmom> hi
<RequinB8> hi texasmom
<adrian_2002ca> hi dudes and dudees
<amenado> marion-> how many pc do you have in your subnet? two? its not  too or overly difficult to put their ip addresses in /etc/hosts  and pointing to same name
<VoiDeT> Hey ppl, i resized two of my lvm volumes from command, now when i reboot, during the halt process it says that the var mount (which i resized) is busy and is now set to read-only. Is this just process related? Or should i be worried about data not being saved properly?
<stringCh1ese> someone someone cross their fingers for me
<stringCh1ese> about to flash the rom...
<VoiDeT> *cross*
<stringCh1ese> err
<stringCh1ese> wrong channel
<adrian_2002ca> stringCh1ese, have fun
<marion> amenado, I do only have 3 computers on my network.
<Pelo> DOOM_NX, that's the best I could find,  I donT how the time right now but I would investigate the commands listed on page two check the manpage for each of them individualy,  that might be something in ther eyou can use
<Pelo> best of luck
<Pelo> see you all later folks
<RequinB8> stringCh1ese - at least its the least expensive part of a computer to replace
<VoiDeT> bai
<joshudson> err
<DOOM_NX> pel thanks a
<DOOM_NX> he left
<anteaya__> ccharles: based upon this test i would say something is not working on my system  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59755/
<DOOM_NX> anyway i'll try that
<joshudson> well I got apt runing, but it doesn't seem to be pointing at ubuntu repositories
<amenado> marion tree to ten is in-significant, have the ip address .100 to .110 point to same pc host
<wubrgamer> hey guys, what certification programs are there out there for *buntu ???  I'm interested in learning more/finishing up some holes in my linux repertoire.....
<amenado> marion modify your /etc/hosts
<amenado> marion modify your /etc/hosts of your laptop..
<joshudson> or any repositories for that matter
<marion> chickenFuego, I did the nmap and port 22 is open.
<joshudson> how do I point it at ubuntu gutsy repositories
<marion> amenado, so i can point a range of IP address to a single name?
<amenado> joshudson-> are you a gui type of person or command line?
<joshudson> command line
<amenado> marion yes it is possible
<anteaya__> ccharles`: base upon the test i would say something is wrong with my system  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59755/
<ccharles`> VoiDeT: did you resize the filesystem (e.g. ext3) too, or just the partition?
<amenado> joshudson-> then go see /etc/apt/sources.list
<VoiDeT> ccharles`: i did resize the filesystem also
<joshudson> No such file or directory
<ccharles`> anteaya__: hang on a sec
<flyback> WTF DO I NEED TO HAVE MYTHTV BACKEND-SETUP WHEN THIS machine is not going to be a myth backend
<flyback> ugh
<amenado> joshudson-> you have ubuntu? and you dont have that file?
<anteaya__> ccharles`: very good
<joshudson> I don't have any working ubuntu anyware
<joshudson> I have a working apt by manually pulling down packages one by one until it ran
<amenado> joshudson-> ahh not installed yet?
<ogre> i was wondering when gnome 2.22 would be released in updates. any word on this?
<CMind> Is there a way to execute a command and send some stdin information (using C/C++)?
<joshudson> blank drive/ nothing but apt and dpkg and dependencies installed
<marion> amenado, I use DHCP because I want the laptop to be able to connect to different wifi networks. What might happen if I switch to a static IP network?
<amenado> joshudson-> well if you are the person that like to do things so different from everyone, then you have to somehow put a resource management system like  apt to manage it for you, if not, you have to manually retrieve those deb yourself
<amenado> marion->  nothing will happen, you just have to be aware of your ip address and the host you are about to connect to
<joshudson> get it through your head. As soon as apt runs, I'm going to issue apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<VoiDeT> ccharles`: umount /var
<VoiDeT> resize2fs /dev/volgrpname/var 5G
<VoiDeT> lvreduce -L -10G /dev/volgrpname/var
<VoiDeT> mount /dev/volgrpname/var /var
<VoiDeT> was 15GB making it 5
<FloodBot1> VoiDeT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VoiDeT> >_<
<marion> amendao, chickenFuego, thank you both for your help.
<ogre> i was wondering when gnome 2.22 would be released in updates. any word on this?
<amenado> marion anytime, come again and share your know how once you get good at it
<marion> amenado, I hope to be able to do that some day.
<amenado> ogre umm we are only in 2.6.x ?
<VoiDeT> ccharles`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59756/ *not to flood*
<amenado> ogre nvm, i read you wrong
<ccharles`> anteaya__: you have to pass an argument to zip to make it work. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59757/
<amenado> marion ahh you will, if you are persistent
<chickenFuego> marion: last thing: on your router, you can assign fixed IP to a given computer, based on tha MAC adress.
<chickenFuego> marion: this might do what you want.
<ccharles`> VoiDeT: I'm not an expert in this... probably can't help you much beyond what I already asked.
<ccharles`> VoiDeT: I hope somebody else can help
<VoiDeT> cheers
<VoiDeT> forums thaim
<joshness> hi
<tux97> does anyone use broadcom bcm4328 wireless i need help installing it
<joshness> i downloaded wubi but the installer wont start?
<pdb_> can someone help me getting my virtual desktops working in gnome?
<ogre> amenado:  so no clue? check it out it looks preeettttyy cool http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/
<pdb_> I can't seem to switch between desktops
<bilbo> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers on my hp dv2000, when i run the package installer from NVIDIA, i do that, reboot, and then i am greeted by a screen that says "Running in low-graphics mode" how do install nvidia drivers?
<bilbo> how do i install nvidia drivers on 7.10?
<pdb_> bilbo, I just download the nvidia drivers from nvidias page and follow their instructions
<Ashfire908> I just enabled PPP compression (Deflate scheme), how can i tell if the connection is actually compressed?
<anteaya__> ccharles`: pastebin wouldn't take the output  http://pastie.caboo.se/16693  and i don't know how to interpret this but it looks ugly and went on for about a minute and i finally interupted it
<joshness> anyone?
<bilbo> i follow their instructions too
<anteaya__> ccharles`: sorry wrong url  http://pastie.caboo.se/166193
<con-man> if a process is defunct how do you kill it?
<anteaya__> ccharles`: i have never zipped a file before but somehow this output is suspect
<Mew> con-man: try 'kill -9'
<ccharles`> anteaya__: the link you gave me shows a bunch of ruby code...
<con-man> Mew: its ok got it, killed the parent process
<anteaya__> ccharles`: yes that is what was output   rails/rails/rails/rails/...
<ccharles`> anteaya__: that was the output from you trying to create a zip file?
<anteaya__> ccharles`: it was a rails directory i was trying to zip
<anteaya__> ccharles`: yes ugly isn't it
<anteaya__> ccharles`: i did the command like you said in pastebin and my terminal did that
<matt444> how do you hide files inside of other files (like a picture).  i've heard you do cat imagefile filetohide > out.jpg.  but then how do you "extract" the hidden file?  thanks
<anteaya__> ccharles`: for about a minute before i terminated it
<ccharles`> anteaya__: that's pretty weird. (a) it shouldn't show file contents, and (b) it should be fairly fast if it's just a bunch of source files
<anteaya__> ccharles`: i am glad we agree that this is not normal output
<anteaya__> ccharles`: yes
#ubuntu 2008-03-16
<mrglinux> a absorbing things and problem in my ubuntu 7.10  ..my volume partion doesnt appear and change to sda ...   also log out windows doesnt show and hang system ..also my flash memory doesn mount automaticly ..but when i run this command i sudo /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart  after that  "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" my probelm solved ... what is my probelm?
<anteaya__> ccharles`: any idea how i fix it?
<il3dsm> Hello, do any of you know any java-related IRC channels?
<mrglinux> anyone read?
<ccharles`> anteaya__: not sure what's wrong. here's what you should see: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59759/
<ccharles`> anteaya__: you could try reinstalling zip and unzip...
<mrglinux> ???
<mrglinux> ask again?
<anteaya__> ccharles`: how?
<ccharles`> anteaya__: um... command-line, KDE or Gnome?
<tux97> how do u isntall ndiswrapper?
<amenado> il3dsm-> on undernet there are the nicer #java folks
<myusername> what irc client do you guys recommend i use in gnome?
<DIL> matt444, you would have to know the header and footer of the file you are hiding
<anteaya__> ccharles`: command line is my preference and i also have Gnome
<matt444> DIL: header and footer?
<coax> 443
<mrglinux> a absorbing things and problem in my ubuntu 7.10  ..my volume partion doesnt appear and change to sda ...   also log out windows doesnt show and hang system ..also my flash memory doesn mount automaticly ..but when i run this command i sudo /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart  after that  "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" my probelm solved ... what is my probelm?
<DIL> matt444, yea every file has a header and footer ie jpg is ffd8 and ffd9 respectively
<soneil> how do I log / debug a (repeatable) kernel panic ?    so far all I have to go on is a photo of terminal noise  ("do_page_fault" and such, looks like kernel noise)
<ccharles`> anteaya__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59760/
<DIL> matt444, you would note the starting sector (using a hex editor) whetre ffd8 is located and then where ffd9 is loacted and extract it
<anteaya__> ccharles`: will try
<DIL> matt444, i think xxd would make you see a file in hex
<Ashfire908> I enabled PPP compression in the peers file, how can i tell if the connection is actually compressed?
<Moppa> Is it just me that can't download the ubunty
<RGadelha> Have any program like Ventrilo Client for Linux ?
<Moppa> u package of skype?
<Moppa> typo :/
<amenado> Ashfire908-> put it in debug mode during connection and see if the handshake says its compressing?
<il3dsm> amenado: Thanks
<ccharles`> RGadelha: it looks like Ventrillo (whatever it is) is available for Linux: http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<Ashfire908> amenado, i'll try that in a sec, i'm currently using the connection
<amenado> il3dsm okay good luck
<kee> thanks amenado... My problem was the strangest thing... I could not understand why I'm able to talk to you on vmware guest machine hosted of a machine that would not get out to the internet anylonger.
<anteaya__> ccharles`: http://pastie.caboo.se/166199
<RGadelha> ccharles`, but in this page don't have anyone client for Linux, just server
<amenado> kee its possible, vmnet uses a different gateway?
<ccharles`> RGadelha: ah, my bad. I looked at the about page, and I don't know of any equivalent for Linux, but I'm not a gamer.
<kee> amenado it uses the same gateway
<mustafa> has anyone installed VMWARE on ubuntu and tried to get into the windows side of the world??
<RGadelha> ccharles`,  :P
<kee> amenado The gateway on my ubuntu host just dropped after I rebooted for some reason.
<amenado> kee to verify it, you have to dig under /proc
<ccharles`> anteaya__: it looks like another update process (Synaptic, Adept, apt-get, etc.) is running somewhere.
<kee> amenado dig under /proc? I
<amenado> kee-> paste all the same question i asked earlier
<anteaya__> ccharles`: sorry i had synaptic open i will try again
<kee> I'm a newbie... sorry about the extra line
<scone> My ethernet card isn't being recongized correctly. Uses nVidia controller, but I believe it is a pheonix chipset
<mustafa> rumor has it that VMware may slow down ur computer
<amenado> scone-> nVidia for ethernet? those are normally video chips..are you sure?
<DIL> mustafa, i think there are vmworlds  with windows os from the vm site
<The_Dr> "illegal instruction (core dumped)" when tryin to start openarena on a PPC, any hints as to whats going wrong?
<scone> Yes, nvidia network controller, Amenado
<anteaya__> ccharles`: is downloading which will take some time -- dial up
<kee> Have a good day all.  Thanks again
<DIL> mustafa, just download it
<soneil> amenado, nvidia's nforce chipset is gaining ground on motherboards
<mustafa> i wish NVIDIA WILL GO OPEN SOURCE
<amenado> soneil-> is it really? sad if they cant make it work though
<scone> Thing is ubuntu keeps incrementing my eth0 everytime I restart. I'm on eth12 right now.
<ghettowhiteboy> i'm on a p133 32mb ram and 2gb hdd(1gb free) is there any way i can fit ubuntu on here?
<scone> It changes my mac address everytime too
<soneil> amenado, really sad.   having a non-free chipset is kind of painful
<DIL> mustafa, i would use the source files from vmware website
<amenado> scone-> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file and ifconfig; and route -n  in pastebin please
<scone> sure
<Carbonflux> mustafa, depending on what happens with amd/ati nvidia might be "forced" to go open source
<Carbonflux> the next year will be interesting
<scone> amenado, I'm using wifi right now so the route table won't be acurate for my ethernet
<RickKnight> still need help with Gutsy upgrade. Boot after upgrade drops to busybox shell. No HDs created. Help
<amenado> scone-> oh okay.. also kind of curious what you have in your /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/net/
<scone> sure
<anteaya__> ccharles`: thanks for help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59764/  i was able to zip and unzip but still can't get the file I want, I don't understand, but i am done for the night, thank you
<ccharles`> anteaya__: np. good luck :-)
<amenado> RickKnight-> did you have to reboot after the upgrade?
<RickKnight> No. The upgrade was OK, but no reboot prompt.
<RickKnight> I rebooted a day later.
<amenado> RickKnight-> what do you mean no reboot prompt? you have to initiate the reboot yes?
<mustafa> can anyone tellme how i can switch out of this UBUNTU server?
<mustafa> lol
<amenado> RickKnight-> can you boot into recovery mode?
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can get ustream.tv working? When i do 'Broadcast now' Firefox crashes. :(
<Linux|CodeRed> hu
<mustafa> i want to get into QUAKE NET
<ghostlines> because ubuntu's iptables allows all trafic by default, i shouldn't have to setup any rules to run a vpn server right?
<Linux|CodeRed> mustafa: ./server irc.quakenet.org
<scone> amenado - http://pastebin.com/d26717889
<RickKnight> I upgraded at terminal. When the upgrade was done it said upgrade successfull and left me at the prompt. No reboot. No recovery boot either.
<amenado> ghostlines-> try..and let us know
<RickKnight> I can boot to a prior kernel.
<Stroganoff> will startup notifications ever be widely implemented in ubuntu?
<amenado> RickKnight-> can you paste your  uname -r  and what are the contents of your /boot ?
<mustafa> ok thanks
<RickKnight> Let me reboot that machine.
<hanophix33> can someone help me block photoshop from access the inet
<amenado> scone i hope you are not making me guess what else is remaining on those files i asked for? if you have a sensitive passwd..just xxxx over it, but i cant make sense of cut-off info
<nikrud> hanophix33: don't ask for help pirating software here, please
<scone> amenado only one I cut off was the ifconfig, i'll output all of it
<soneil> how can I find the cause of kernel panics?   I can't find any cores, or anything logged
<RickKnight> amenado, I can see from the busybox shell that /dev/disk/ is not being created for my HDs.
<hanophix33> nikrud: not pirated
<amenado> scone for one, why do you have it at eth9 on your interfaces file?
<nikrud> hanophix33: isn't that how adobe checks licensing?
<hanophix33> nikrud:  no connection needed
<amenado> RickKnight-> umm am more interested of what happened to your /boot directory contents and the running kernel version
<scone> amenado, everytime I restart and ubuntu increments my eth up one. The only work around I found was to change it in the interfaces everytime i restart
<mcquaid> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hanophix33> nikrud:  my version is not pirated, that is not the point here, anyways
<RickKnight> amenado, my /boot contains init images and kenels, also grub
<nikrud> hanophix33: probably have better luck in a windows channel then
<hanophix33> nikrud:  in wine
<amenado> RickKnight-> i wanted to verify if they are same as you would if you type uname -r, dont let me guess please
<scone> Amenado > updated the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m1c2146d
<amenado> scone-> go ahead and start with eth0
<akan01n> hi, im new to ubuntu, im running ubuntu with my tx1127 (tx1000) series, everything is set perfect im just browsing internet with firefox, after a period of time everything stops to work, like no internet and touchscreen is very very slow, anyone know what can be? something running after a period of time, some service
<RickKnight> amenado, I can't see /boot from busybox.
<amenado> scone things dont add up.. you have ath0 and also eth0?  explain the network layout you have, what interfaces, what is connected to what
<RickKnight> I haven't tried uname -r from busybox. I will now, just give it a minute.
<amenado> RickKnight-> so you are not able to boot at all? not even in recovery mode?
<RickKnight> amenado, No, No boot except to the busybox shell.
<mcquaid> how do i determine which drive the mbr was written to?
<scone> amenado > right now I am connected via wireless using madwifi drivers. I believe that's where the ath0 comes from but i'm not positive.
<amenado> akan01n-> do you have ipv6 running too? maybe the resolution of ip address is taking so long, it stalls your pc
<RickKnight> amenado, I can still boot my prior Feisty kernel.
<hanophix33> Is there a GIMP channel?
<scone> amenado > Ethernet wise I plug straight into my modem, nothing else on the network.
<nikrud> hanophix33: irc.gnome.org, #gimp
<amenado> RickKnight-> you dont get a menu to select which kernel to boot from or recovery mode at boot?
<hanophix33> gracias
<akan01n> amenado: yes..
<amenado> RickKnight-> then you may have to boot from the old kernel, and lets look at what has been installed in your /boot and menu.lst entries
<Jester> Does anyone have an idea why it would be possible to move windows between screen using xinerama, but _not_ the mouse pointer.. it doesn't make any sense. I'm using the latest xorg server, nvidia drivers, and not using twinview (plain old xinerama). If anyone cares to take a look: http://rafb.net/p/sUxqq893.html
<amenado> scone-> yeah i think atheros uses madwifi..
<scone> amenado > yeah it does
<SpookyET> Banshee, Rhythmbox, or Sonata?
<akan01n> amenado: dmesg shows, eth1: no IPv6 routers present, eth1 is the wifi
<amenado> akan01n-> then you can disable your ipv6 and stick with ipv4 for now
<RickKnight> amenado, Yes, I do get the Grub menu. I cannot boot the Gutsy kernel, normal or recovery. I can boot previous kernel
<akan01n> amenado: how do i do that?
<amenado> RickKnight-> then you may have to boot from the old kernel, and lets look at what has been installed in your /boot and menu.lst entries
<ghettowhiteboy> i'm on a p133 32mb ram and 2gb hdd(1gb free) is there any way i can fit ubuntu on here?
<RickKnight> amenado, Ok, I'm rebooting now.
<amenado> akan01n-> turn them off in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<jdh6403> hmmm
<amenado> ghettowhiteboy-> try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<s2a> wats the kernel version of Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit? (I want the 14.4 kbps linuxant hsf modem driver for it)
<amenado> ghettowhiteboy-> i honestly dont think you can do much with it...but you can try and see how far you can go with it
<Starnestommy> s2a: the version I have on mine is 2.6.22-14
<ccharles`> s2a: run "uname -r"
<amenado> scone-> you have modified the interfaces file yet to start from eth0 ?
<s2a> Starnestommy, ccharles`, k, thx
<RickKnight> amenado, I've rebooted and I'm looking at /boot. Gutsy installed initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic an initrd-2.6.22-14-geberic.bak
<|ramon|> Hi folks, is there any generator for sources.list? I have been using Ubuntu 7.1, but I've faced some troubles to use aptitude.
<scone> Amenado > What do you mean?
<MilitantPotato> Anyone else get a chat invite from some kid named tribal?
<amenado> RickKnight-> okay, is that all? how about in /boot/grub anything it installed there?  and what is your uname -r results now?
<RickKnight> amenado, also config-2.6.22-14-generic, abi-2.6.22-14-generic, System.map-2.6.22-14-generic.
<amenado> scone  start with eth0 and not eth9 on the /etc/network/interfaces file
<RickKnight> and vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<amenado> RickKnight-> i recognize those, they are same with my 7.10
<scone> amenado > am I right to that auto eth0 should come before the iface line?
<RickKnight> uname -r  now is 2.6.20-generic
<RickKnight> oops make that 2.6.20-16-generic
<NForc3r> hey guys my sound isnt working after i tried to install my audio driver. help?
<amenado> RickKnight-> also rename the initrd*.bak  to just  initrd....generic  basically take out the .bak
<NForc3r> how do i return my audio driver to its original
<RickKnight> amenado, nothing new in /grub except that menu.lst was modified
<|ramon|> Hi folks, is there any generator for sources.list? I have been using Ubuntu 7.1, but I've faced some troubles to use aptitude.
<NForc3r> ??
<amenado> RickKnight-> i expected that, menu.lst will be modified.. can you paste it in pastebin?
<amenado> !info source.list
<ubotu> Package source.list does not exist in gutsy
<amenado> |ramon|-> there is, i just dont know the link to it, can you try to google for it?
<puller> java is not workign on addrive.com for me? any ideas?
<RickKnight> amenado, I have initrd...-generic initrd...-generic.bak. do you want me to overwrite one?
<RudyValencia> How much RAM (minimum) should a computer have in order to use an Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD?
<Rprp> Does someone know any program that can 'record' my desktop and send it to ustream.tv?
<scone> amenado may I open a Private chat with you?
<RickKnight> amenado, can I paste from a different PC?
<damaltor> hello everybody, im just setting up a small web server. could anyone help my by tiping a few ip numbers into his browser to try if it works? query please. thank you very much.
<amenado> RickKnight-> no need, maybe just rename the .bak to something else
<RudyValencia> Never mind, found my answer.
<amenado> RickKnight-> sure..but we need to see the new menu.lst modified during the upgrade
<|ramon|> amenado: the link is http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ but it doesn't load!
<_polto_> hello all
<damaltor> !query
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about query - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RickKnight> amenado, How can I paste from the other PC. Pastebin? How do I do that?
<damaltor> wasnt there something that queries arent possible here? or was that earlier?
<amenado> |ramon|-> it just say it can not be found... google for some more please
<mustafa> 128MGS of ram is enough
<mustafa> for running the UBUNTU LIVE CD
<scone> amenado http://pastebin.com/d454dc3b6
<mustafa> if you want you can use the light version of UBUNTU CALLED XUBUNTU
<Pelo> damaltor, maybe the bot was down, it's back up now
<akan01n> amenado: ok, ipv6 off, let see if the problem is gone
<_polto_> could somebody help me to understand tg3 drivers? i have a 4 port card and would like to use the 4ports as separated eth cards or bind VLANs to individual ports, is where a way to do so pls?
<amenado> RickKnight-> well you either have to copy the contents of your menu.lst file one line at a time or copy and paste?
<rohit> which beryl thing do I download? on http://www.beryl-project.org/releases.php, there are a lot of links
<damaltor> !query
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about query - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ein2015b> im having problems getting ntpdate to work (i'd rather setup ntpd to work correctly)... keeps saying NTP socket is in use... when i run netstat -lnup as root i see that ntpd is currently running... but i init.d doesnt find the service... will somebody please walk me through fixing this to get the time/date working correctly?  thanks!
<amenado> akan01n-> good luck
<RickKnight> amenado, I can copy and paste. Let me log on from the other PC.
<mustafa> beryl sucks
<damaltor> Pelo: could you help me with my server? just try 3 adresses, nothing more... ;)
<mustafa> try compiz fusion
<rohit> uh...ok
<Pelo> damaltor, I know nothing about servers, you'll have to be more precise about your question for me to even try and guess
<hanophix33> My video card makes weird lines when i close and open windows
<hanophix33> anyway to fix this
<mustafa> what video card do you have?
<amenado> scone kill that /var/run/dhcdbd.pid  and restart again
<hanophix33> mustafa:  how do i find out?
<scone> amenado > restart network right?
<damaltor> Pelo: could you try to visit www.meinkleinetestdomain.com for me?
<amenado> scone yes
<Ein2015b> can somebody here help me fix my ntpd problem via CLI?
<scone> amenado > kill by just typing kill and that address?
<mustafa> go to system on ur UBUNTU and click on administrattiv tab
<Pelo> damaltor, opening now , give it a minute
<damaltor> Pelo: thx
<mustafa> then you will find a graphics and video
<mustafa> click on that
<amenado> scone  kill -15 `cat /var/run/dhcdbd.pid`
<Pelo> damaltor, can'T find server
<mustafa> its called screens and graphics
<mustafa> then it will promt ur password and then you enter it in and go
<mustafa> it will tell you the type of driver that is running on ur ubuntu
<hanophix33> its a ATI
<hanophix33> Radeon
<damaltor> Pelo: ok thanks. could you try 84.184.226.100?
<mustafa> yea ATI is not really well programmed with ubuntu
<hischild> there was a command to search inside all files in a given directory ... it was something along the lines of  << find . -type f | grep *searchstring* >> ... but what am i missing?
<Freetekdiver> RULES
<Rick_Knight> amenado,  Here's the new section of menu.lst added by Gutsy upgrade...
<Pelo> damaltor,  Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gew�nschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.
<mustafa> my brothers laptop runs SAVAGe SG3
<Rick_Knight> ## ## End Default Options ##
<Rick_Knight> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Rick_Knight> root            (hd1,4)
<hanophix33> Mustafa:  any fixes though.....it gets really pixelized
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> paste the whole thing in pastebin not here
<damaltor> Pelo: ok thanks. that was all. :)
<hischild> Rick_Knight, don't paste in here
<amenado> !paste | Rick_Knight
<Rick_Knight> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=cb18ce85-3710-4259-9abb-ce8a0ca67e13 ro quiet splash
<RoAkSoAx> !pastebin |bRick_Knight
<mustafa> which version of ubunt are you running?
<ubotu> Rick_Knight: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rick_Knight> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Rick_Knight> quiet
<Rick_Knight> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
<Rick_Knight> root            (hd1,4)
<Rick_Knight> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=cb18ce85-3710-4259-9abb-ce8a0ca67e13 ro single
<Rick_Knight> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<FloodBot1> Rick_Knight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> bplease see above
<hischild> !pastebin | Rick_Knight
<RoAkSoAx> !pastebin | Rick_Knight
<scone> amenado > I got the same output, do i kill /var/run/dhcdbd.pid or /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid
<hischild> that was uhm ... 5 times pastebin ? :P
<mustafa> we should wait for the next release of ubuntu coming up next month
<amenado> scone try to kill em both
<amenado> scone wait,
<tav0> excuse me
<tav0> i need some help with my wireless card
<scone> waiting
<tav0> it doesn't work
<amenado> scone  dhcdbd is for which? i dont think thats for dhclient
<tav0> well i think it does
<archangelpetro> has anybody here installed ogre32?
<archangelpetro> 3d?
<mustafa> are you running your pixelation on high res?
<puller> can i get help with java, its not workign in firefox...
<tav0> but ip adress and things like that
<scone> amenado, I just killed that because it's the one you said haha
<tav0> are empty
<tav0> ust showing ox
<tav0> 0
<tav0> xD
<hanophix33> mustafa:  is that geared to me?
<amenado> scone oh well, you can restart it I guess
<mustafa> yes
<mustafa> one good thing about ubuntu
<amenado> scone you are running a dhcp server?
<mustafa> is you can do whatever you want to it
<Rick_Knight> amenado, Here's the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59765/
<mustafa> but regarding your issue with hardware
<hanophix33> mustafa:   yes> 1024x768 is the highest i can get by default
<scone> amenado, no
<amenado> scone okay
<mcquaid> there must be a way.  trying to figure out which drive grub wrote the mbr to ?
<mustafa> then lets wait for the next release
<mcquaid> how does one show drive info that indicates which drive currently has the mbr?
<mustafa> maybe ur problem may get sollved :)
<hanophix33> mustafa:  it just looks crappy.....
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> and that does not show up on the menu when you boot? the new entries?
<mustafa> are you able to run Compiz fusion?
<hanophix33> is Wine going to get any better?
<hanophix33> mustafa:  im running windows effects
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> i really dislike it when you try to suppress info, can you paste the whole menu.lst so i can make head or tails of it?
<hanophix33> mustafa:  desktop effects rather
<Rick_Knight> amenado, yes the new entries do show up and when I select them I boot to the busybox shell.
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> you can always write xxxx if you are using password
<hanophix33> mustafa:  you are probably right on the weak graphics card,  its a IBM thnkpad for business not high graphics
<mustafa> yea my bro has a IBM THINKPAD
<mustafa> and its sad though
<mustafa> cuz we cant run compiz fusion
<mustafa> but his ubuntu still looks ok
<Rprp> Does someone know any program that can 'record' my desktop and send it to ustream.tv?
<mustafa> but not as sexy as mine
<Rick_Knight> amenado, Not trying to supress anything, just trying to be breif. I'll paste the whole thing.
<hischild_> Rick_Knight, USE PASTEBIN
 * Pelo haz ad cheezburger 
<Pelo> sorry couldn'T resist
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> thanks..its better to see everything...also while at it, paste the contents of  /boot/grub/device.map
<mustafa> i will admit i cant live without compiz fusion
<_polto_> could somebody help me to understand tg3 drivers? i have a 4 port card and would like to use the 4ports as separated eth cards or bind VLANs to individual ports, is where a way to do so pls?
<Invisionfree> Linux "ifconfig" = Windows "ipconfig" right?
<hischild_> amenado, tell him to use pastebin please ... or pastebinit
<amenado> Invisionfree-> yes
<Invisionfree> amenado
<hanophix33> mustafa:  i have mine on the least amount of effects because they get very bogged down......just to spice up the environment a bit
<amenado> hischild-> he has been told already
<Invisionfree>           inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 <- From that, what is the Default Gateway
<hanophix33> anyone know much about laptopmode
<mustafa> INTEL..is really good with ubuntu
<NForc3r> hey guys my sound isnt working after i tried to install my audio driver. help?
<mustafa> because theyre drivers are all open source
<amenado> Invisionfree-> its not specified from that
<ccharles`> Invisionfree: ipconfig is not exactly like ifconfig
<mustafa> so there is a good kernell written for it
<amenado> Invisionfree-> type  route -n
<mustafa> im hoping that NVIDIA will go OPEN source too
<mustafa> it will make everyones life so much happy
<puller> can i please get help with java on ubuntu?
<amenado> scone where are we with that interfaces file?
<Rick_Knight> amenado, here they are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59766/ & http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59767/
<amenado> puller ask away..be clear and specific of your questions
<Invisionfree> amenado, something...
<Invisionfree> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ath0
<Invisionfree> Is what I get (Line 1 of 3)
<puller> amenado: i am trying to use www.adrive.com and i con't use the uploader because its java, but i def have java installed....
<amenado> Invisionfree-> no G  means no gateway
<Invisionfree> amenado, The only one with a gateway: 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ath0
 * Pelo needs to figure out how to play a kvcd.iso mounted with loop in a video player
<amenado> Invision hard to read that, can you paste in pastebin the whole thing?
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> are you sure you have hd1,4  has /boot/  and all those kernel and initrd files?
<Invisionfree> amenado, I'm just gonna do it from my dads XP comp
<beargins> hey im trying to install intel drivers for the x3100 but i keep getting this error:
<beargins> ./configure: line 20486: `XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT(XINERAMA, xineramaproto)'
<amenado> Invisionfree-> please do, having it in one file and easy for everyone to read
<beargins> and i have no clue what that means lol
<Scunizi> puller, on reading the FAQ for adrive.. it looks like it needs active X.. if that's true.. it won't work in linux
<Rick_Knight> amenado, Yes, I do have 2 eide drives and several older kernels.
<amenado> puller what exactly is the issue? you can not visit that site?
<beargins> somoene gimme a holler if you can help, thx
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> what am saying is are you sure hd1,4 has the /boot that is referred on that menu.lst?
<Invisionfree> amenado, This is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5721/
<Scunizi> puller, it also doesn't allow for FTP. you have to use a browser.
<Rick_Knight> amenado, Unless the install changed something, yes hd1,4 is the boot device, /dev/hdb5
<puller> amenado: the site works, but when i go to the uploader it doesnt load...
<Rick_Knight> amenado, I pasted the contents of boot here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59769/
<amenado> Invisionfree-> why line22? is line 18,19,20 in one same line?
<_polto_> could somebody help me to understand tg3 drivers? i have a 4 port card and would like to use the 4ports as separated eth cards or bind VLANs to individual ports, is where a way to do so pls?
<Scunizi> amenado, I looked at the FAQ for puller and the site might need activeX
<Decepticon> is it possible for me to install on 128mb of ram ?
<puller> Scunizi: the java uploader isnt working, any ideas on how i can get it to work
<amenado> Scunizi-> thanks for covering for me..not sure what that site requires
<amenado> puller i dont know what that site requires to xfer
<Scunizi> puller, if the site needs active x as well as java.. well.. no go.. active x is windows only.
<Rick_Knight> amenado, I can boot my prior kernel, the third and 4th entries, and they are on hd1,4
<puller> brb
<CorruptTerrorist> right... i was told to ask here by the peeps in #php ... i keep getting an error... http://deception.ath.cx/ i think it's a permissions problem
<akan01n> to work with web dev, which package is the best? just the normal thing, apache+php+mysql, i have o apt-get install each one? apache php .... ?
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> i find it odd that initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.X have different sizes
<Rick_Knight> amenado, As far as I can tell, udev or whatever is responsible for creating devices isn't creating the HDs for the new kernel. The init image isn';t making the drives I guess.
<CorruptTerrorist> !lamp | akan01n
<ubotu> akan01n: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Invisionfree> amenado, No.
<beargins> ./configure: line 20486: `XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT(XINERAMA, xineramaproto) anyone know how to fix this?
<hunkydory> phpmyadmin package contains everything people usually need
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> paste what you got in /dev/dis  now
<AwayCross> akan01n: You can probably use tasksel
<akan01n> thanks
<amenado> Invisionfree-> no what?  i have several questions..
<Rick_Knight> amenado, It is odd, but the 2 prior init images are that way also.
<ogre> was wonderinf if anyone could tell me how to add all things from a repo. do i have to do them individually?
<Invisionfree> <amenado> Invisionfree-> why line22? is line 18,19,20 in one same line?
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> paste what you got in /dev/disk  now
<Rick_Knight> amenado, I don't have /dev/dis
<beargins> nvm
<beargins> ill figure it out
<amenado> Invisionfree-> those are two questions you answered with no
<beargins> thx ubuntuheads
<beargins> u all suck
<beargins> jk :)
<FloodBot1> beargins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Invisionfree> No to is line 18-20 one line
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> /dev/disk
<beargins> shuttup
<zocky> hi
<beargins> your sentence was longer than mine Bothead
<zocky> is there a way to change the screen resolution from the command line?
<Rick_Knight> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59771/
<amenado> Invisionfree-> its hard to tell, can you make sure they are commendted  out, line 18,19,20 and what about line 22?
<nikrud> !attitude | beargins (the right people aren't always here for every question)
<ubotu> beargins (the right people aren't always here for every question): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rick_Knight> amenado, /dev/disk does not get created when I boot Gutsy.
<beargins> it was a joke
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> i see..umm let me think
<beargins> nikrud
<beargins> it was a joke...
<nikrud> beargins: bad taste joke ;)
<beargins> just a joke buddy
<beargins> sorry
<beargins> ill watch it from here on out ^_^
<mustafa> hello has anyone installed ELISA??
<mustafa> please tellme about it
<Invisionfree> ELISA?
<mustafa> once i get my HARDY HERON
<mustafa> its simmiliar to a mac ozx front show
<_zed> unetbootin failed when i tried installing hardy
<_zed> i was sad :(
<nikrud> beargins: and just in case you didn't realize it, it was a bot that told you about flooding, they are hard to insult. People that know the intel drivers come thru here regularly, don't give up. Your error message is good info for when they do.
<java> /who
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> if you are sure  hd1,4 is where you have the new updated kernel vmlinuz and initrd, you can   grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sdb5
<amenado> Rick_Knight-> be back in a few.. have to do something
<Pelo> _zed, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> mustafa, you might be better off with VLC.. it's more mature..
<mustafa> i know
<mustafa> but ELISA is a media center
<mustafa> thats similiar to front show in MACOSX
<beargins> i know man, thats why i called him a Bothead lol, yea it would be nice for the archives if the question got answered, but oh well, ill figure it out
<RequinB8> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mustafa> i try my best to assimlate my ubuntu to a mac osx lol
<beargins> its all good brotha :)
<beargins> or sister
<beargins> lol
<beargins> no worries
<mustafa> screw mac leopard when you can use ubuntu
<beargins> yea
<beargins> tell em mustafa
<Scunizi> mustafa, looks like they might have a deb for ubuntu.
<mustafa> and ubuntu will look simiilar to mac osx lepoard
<RequinB8> beargins - please, one line, keep it support, do you have a question?
<mustafa> they do
<mustafa> but its still not worked out yet
<Rick_Knight> amenado, do you mean grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdb5
<mustafa> thast why im asking if anyone has been having problems with it or has installed it
<nikrud> RequinB8: he does, he's been asking (and asking with good info, too :)
<beargins> oh we cant just talk here?
<Invisionfree> How do I start SSH-server
<nikrud> beargins: #ubuntu-offtopic is the talk channel
<Pelo> beargins, it kind of interfeers with the support
<mustafa> i run VLC
<beargins> alrighty boss...
<mustafa> and infact i love it too
<mustafa> MPLAYER is also really good on my GNOME desktop
<RequinB8> !offtopic | beargins, for non-support
<ubotu> beargins, for non-support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Scunizi> mustafa, ah ok.. well.. I haven't used it.. looks interesting though
<mustafa> yeap
<ccharles`> Invisionfree: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd start
<racarter> has anyone here installed ubuntu 7.10 on parallels on mac?
<ogre> anyone tell me how to list packages on a specific repo? or preferrably how to add all the packages from said repo
<racarter> it doesn't seem to work for me
<Invisionfree> ccharles`, invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/sshd not found. What do I need to install?
<Invisionfree> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ccharles`> Invisionfree: oh, sorry it may be openssh-server or something.
<ccharles`> hang on.
<Pelo> ogre, when using synaptic, you can sort by sources ,  check the buttons on the bottom left
<nikrud> Invisionfree: its' ssh , not sshd you want to start
<Rprp> Does someone know any program that can 'record' my desktop and send it to ustream.tv?
<Scunizi> Invisionfree, maybe openssh-server
<ogre> Pelo,  cool, i havent used synaptic in ages but seems like a good plan
<Pelo> Rprp, "recordmydesktop" for the first part , the other part you'll have to figure out
<Invisionfree> It says OK, but ps -C ssh doesnt find anything
 * Pelo managed to convert bin/cue to iso, to mount the iso , but he can't play it , it's a kvcd and xine won't see it , even if it is mounted to /media/cdrom0
<ccharles`> Invisionfree: nikrud is right, it's ssh
<nikrud> Invisionfree: the process is called sshd
<Cyr4x> how to play games in wine on full screen?
<Pelo> Cyr4x, ask in #winehq
<Cyr4x> i can run them only in desktop window now
<adrian_2002ca> any help on gutsy persistance?
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, persistance of what ?
<adrian_2002ca> live cd persistance
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, hmmm
<ianoshorty> can anyone help me - i was attmempting to setup dual screens, not only can i not get it to work but im now stuck in low graphics mode with no idea how to get out :S
<Invisionfree> Can anyone ssh to 12.203.90.214
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, would custom live cd be of any help ?
<adrian_2002ca> Pelo, do u know if it works now? naw, i mean not custom, but just persistant usb or hard drive
<Scunizi> Invisionfree, port 22 is default and connection refused.. router? is port forwarding setup?
<Invisionfree> Scunizi, I'm working on that, thanks for test :P
<VoiDeT> is there a requirement on ubuntuforums.org before you can create a topic? I never got an activation e-mail, but i can log in....but i cant post
<Scunizi> Invisionfree, np
<nikrud> ianoshorty: you can get back to the default setup with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , it'll make a backup of what you have
<Scunizi> VoiDeT, not really.. once you're logged in you should be able to post.
<mitch_> hey does anyone know why dhcp won't work on my ath0
<ianoshorty> nikrud, thanks il give it a try
<Invisionfree> Scunizi, once again?
<Scunizi> k
<VoiDeT> Scunizi: thats what i thought.
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, I you can possibly edit fstab and add a line to mount your usb to /home , would that help ?
<VoiDeT> but then i get: voidet, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<VoiDeT> :(
<Scunizi> Invisionfree, connection refused.. I'm just doing ssh <IP>.. if that's the right way.
<adrian_2002ca> Pelo, I havent tought of that thanx
<Scunizi> Invisionfree, you might set it up for a different port.. some ISP's might block 22
<ianoshorty> nikrud, im still in low graphics mode - any more ideas? all i did was change me xorg.conf file
<Scunizi> Invisionfree, doing a port scan on your IP now.
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, but what I had in mind would have let you make a customized live cd with the apps you want and with the appropriate fstab line already in there so it would boot with it everytime, I just can't find it ,  I recommend googleing for   ubuntu custom livecd
<nikrud> ianoshorty: you logged out and back in?
<ianoshorty> no just cntr shift backspace
<ianoshorty> il log out and back it
<nikrud> ianoshorty: same thing, that's fine
<Scunizi> Invisionfree, no open ports so far.. I've gotta take a break. bbl
<bluefoxx> hey, anyone know weather this>http://www.positiveesolutions.com/store/baby-arena-bays-scsi-raid-solution-p-824757.html will work in ubuntu in RAID5?
<adrian_2002ca> Pelo, although my question was more along the lines of did they get persistance fixed in gutsy as seen here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ianoshorty> nikrud, so no point restarting then?
<nikrud> ianoshorty: put the output of    lspci | grep -i vga  ,   /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and /var/log/Xorg.0.log   on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cirilo> greetings! is there a way to open .pub files (microsoft publisher) ??
<RickKnight> amenado, I ran grub-install /dev/hdb5 ( had to drop --root-directory=) but that made no difference
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, ic,  no idea then
<ianoshorty> nikrud, kk sec
<nikrud> ianoshorty: nope, ctl-alt-backspace restarts X
<Housefly7k> hi guys, is it possible to be connected both to ethernet and wireless at the same time?
<Housefly7k> trying to access an extra router and change setting but would like to browse through wireless
<adrian_2002ca> Pelo, thanks anyway, that seems like a cool option with the custom
<amenado> RickKnight-> why did you drop the --root-directory? thats part of the telling it to install the grub in the right place
<RickKnight> amenado, Uname -r on Gutsy kernel give 2.6.22-14-generic.
<amenado> RickKnight-> thats what i expected it to by once you are in gutsy
<Stroganoff> is there no more "low memory mode" in hardy when installing on 64 mb ram?
<beargins> i shall return ty guys :)
<RickKnight> amenado, I dropped that because it gave a location of /boot/boot and couldn't find stage 2.
<Stroganoff> my installation stalls at "generating locales", 75%
<bluefoxx>  i keep trying to mount it but it tells me theres a problem...does raid even work in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Stroganoff, for hardy stuff ask in #ubuntu+1
<Stroganoff> sry
<Pelo> Stroganoff, never
<ChoboMog> Could someone please help me with setting up the SCIM panel/window for Japanese and Simplified Chinese?
<Fryguy--> bluefoxx: raid works fine in ubuntu
<ChoboMog> So far, I've setup the System>Administration>Language Support by checking off (installing)the two languages plus English, and also checking the box for inputting complex characters.
<ChoboMog> I also have the SCIM logo (a small keyboard) showing up in the tray.  However, no options appear to switch to another input type, and when right-clicking on the logo only a menu with "SCIM Setup" "Reload Configuration" etc appear.
<amenado> RickKnight-> what exactly do you have on your /dev/sdb5 ? /boot/boot? then yah remove one /boot  and make sure the vmlinuz and initrd is in /boot not in /boot/boot
<ChoboMog> In previous versions of Ubuntu, there was either a floating bar or a bar within the tray which had all of these language options, very similar to the language Bar in Windows. I just can't get that to show up
<norty> how do i send a message to another user connected to the same computer running ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Fryguy--> norty: wall works
<jetscreamer> or talk
<norty> whats the command?
<RickKnight> amenado, still not in Gutsy. Busybox. I can see another message I missed before. "run program: 'sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit.
<bluefoxx> Fryguy--: do i need to do anything to make http://www.positiveesolutions.com/store/baby-arena-bays-scsi-raid-solution-p-824757.html work? its a external 68 pin running 3x 6.4 gig drives in raid5
<jetscreamer> 'duh
<amenado> RickKnight-> then you also have to check that /dev/sdb5 had the /boot/grub/stageX  files
<Fryguy--> bluefoxx: probably not
<Pelo> ChoboMog, that's a pannel app now,  rightclick the pannel,  select add to panel,  see towards the bottom of the list
<Leeuw> I have problem loading synaptic after gparted actions; says it can't load packetlist.   tells me to do something, I do it, don't work.   Now what ?  Need it to fix things !
<amenado> RickKnight-> what did you modify since you pasted stuff?
<RickKnight> amenado, my drive is /dev/hdb, not /dev/sdb.
<Pelo> Leeuw, what does it tell you to do ?
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: it's external, right? did you use the RAID tools to build the RAID and format it and everything?
<Leeuw> lemme check
<RickKnight> amenado, my only modification was running grub install.
<bluefoxx> i hotpluged it into my sys using "sudo scsiadd -a 02" and then im trying to do "sudo mount /dev/sdc /home/bluefoxx/baby/" to mount it
<richard__> i'm using firefox to learn to code smarty and i keep seeing the code for symbols, stuff like "&lt;" instead of "<" how do I see the "<" ?
<amenado> RickKnight-> on 7.10 it renames everything to /dev/sd   i dont know why
<vedat> hi
<Ace2016_> Hi all
<Ace2016_> How do i do the thing which shows when someone was last seen here?
<ianoshorty> nikrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59772/ is the paste
<CorruptTerrorist> ok who signed up on my site?
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: yes, it is indeed external, i used the built in stuff to config it and it formatted itself
<nikrud> ianoshorty: looking
<zocky> how do I check which graphics driver is currently running?
<amenado> RickKnight-> well you remove the --root-directory option, so it did not install in the correct place
<Fryguy--> richard__: code correctly and it will show up correctly
<RickKnight> amenaod, OK, I'm rebooting now.
<richard__> Fryguy--: its not me coding!
<Pelo> Ace2016_,  !seen nick  but that only works if someone has a bot with that script running
<zocky> i have fglrx installed, but I think it's not loading correctly
<richard__> Fryguy--: im looking at examples
<realadxm> is it ok to ask beginner questions here ?
<Pelo> realadxm, we prefer those, they are easy
<Ace2016_> !seen Ace2016
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ace2016 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CorruptTerrorist> !seen Hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RickKnight> amenado, so I need --rot-directory=/
<Leeuw> sorry, mistake: synaptic sez: E: Malformed status line, no 2nd word
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: do you have another system that you can test with to make sure the RAID is configured correctly?
<Leeuw> E: Fout tijdens verwerken van onboard (UsePackage2)
<Leeuw> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Leeuw> E: De pakketlijst of statusbestand kon niet worden ingelezen.
<Leeuw> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Leeuw> , install/remove sez: controleer de toegangsrechten en correctheid van het bestand  '/etc/apt/sources.list' en herlaad de pakketinformatie met 'sudo apt-get update' en 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<FloodBot1> Leeuw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikrud> ianoshorty: ok, now system->admin->restricted manager , enable the ati restricted driver and reboot
<amenado> RickKnight-> try it..
<jetscreamer> zocky: glxinfo or fglrxinfo in an xterm
<Leeuw> sorry for dutch ;-)
<Pelo> Ace2016_, so noon has a seen script,  you're out of luck
<Leeuw> sorry !
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: there shouldn't be much that you have to do to get it working, aside from setting up the RAID and filesystem.
<zocky> jetscreamer, that crashes
<ianoshorty> nikrud, thanks, brb
<RickKnight> amenado, OK, but still booting.......
<ChoboMog> Pelo-> Do you know the name of the Panel App?  I've tried Keyboard Indicator and Character Palette...neither seem to be it, and no others seem to be related to SCIM or languages
<jetscreamer> zocky: then you're right, your driver installation is fuxored
<zocky> jetscreamer, fglrxinfo says Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<FJSS> Every time I boot up my computer and the desktop loads I get the message "Enter password for default keyring to unlock". I enter my root password and everything works fine. How do I stop it from asking me every time I turn on my computer??
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: no...itruns on firmwarez and i only have one adaptor that has 68 pin...and its on my main computer[i use a 4 gig scsi for docs]
<CorruptTerrorist> who has the ip 165.91.100.14
<Ketsuban> Could anyone point me in the right direction to set my system up for compiling C to run on a 68k? I'm looking to develop for the Megadrive.
<realadxm> i'm currently using windows xp but i'd like to make the switch to ubuntu, my only concern is i have alot of microsoft office files, are they compatible with openoffice or another equivalent and would people still using ms office be able to open my files from openoffice ?
<Pelo> Leeuw, try this in the terminal,    sudo apt-get update , hope it fixes any repos issues but I think you might have screwed up synaptic
<jetscreamer> zocky: all i know i prever nvidia
<ronandi> everytime I start ubuntu, it says that it cant find my vid card and is running in low graphics mode. when ubuntu starts, its in 800*600, and I have to change it. How can I fix?
<Ace2016_> !seen MasterAslan
<Fryguy--> realadxm: openoffice is quite good at being compatible with other office suties
<jetscreamer> fer
<ronandi> ive got an Nvidia 8800gts btw
<Pelo> ChoboMog,  I was tinking of the keyboard indicator , maybe it's an extra little app you need to install,  do a search in synaptic for related keywords
<Odd-rationale> Fryguy--: you mean *the* other office suite
<nikrud> ronandi: as i understand it, you have to install the driver from the nvidia site to use the 8xxx series
<mitch__> anyone know why my card won't get a ip anymore using dhclient? I use madwifi?
<bluefoxx> actually...fdisk -l claims all my sata/scsi disks dont have a valid parition table...even though my 80 gig sata and 4 gig scsi all work perfectly fine
<Fryguy--> Odd-rationale: yah, sure whatever.  not really a meaningful contribution to the question, but sure
<Odd-rationale> Fryguy--: jk
<RickKnight> amenado, I've booted to Feisty. I ran grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sdb5. I get /dev/sdb5 not found.
<Pelo> Leeuw, actualy you might want to try and reinstall synaptic,    sudo apt-get remove synaptic --purge ,  after that  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ronandi> nikrud: where can I find that driver?
<realadxm> thanks Fryguy--
<nikrud> ronaldo: nvidia.com
<Voelund> Is there any good FTP Servers i can download and run on my Normal ubuntu gutsy client?
<nikrud> !ftpd | Voelund
<ubotu> Voelund: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Fryguy--> Voelund: proftpd is a de facto ftpd choice
<Odd-rationale> Voelund: filezilla is one
<Leeuw> -Pelo I tried what you said, doesn't work
<amenado> RickKnight-> Feisty maybe naming it still as /dev/hdb5  its the 7.10 that uses /dev/sdbX
<Voelund> Okay, thanks everyone!
<RickKnight> amenado, grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/hdb5 runs.
<Pelo> Leeuw, did you see my second instruction ?
<Fryguy--> amenado: hdx is ide, sdx is sata/scsi
<Leeuw> -pelo I will try that, thanks !
<amenado> Fryguy---> nope  try it on 7.10 and all are name sdyX
<nikrud> amenado: many disk/controller systems use sdX , but mine still use hdX
<Leeuw> pelo yes pelo, I did, I will try !
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: I haven't used that particular product, but the RAID should be essentially invisible to Ubuntu. It should show up as one drive. As long as the SCSI card works, you should be able to access it.
<Fryguy--> amenado: that's not true
<mitch__> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Leeuw> I can't seem to get highlights, soory ! --- explain ?
<ianoshorty> nikrud, thanks a lot mate, that sorted it - i have spent AGES trying to get dual screen to work with this, any ideas?
<amenado> Fryguy---> possibly, as noted some uses different naming..
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: it does show up as one drive, a 12 gig volume...do i have to format it myself in gparted?
<s2a> is it possible to run a command promp thing of xp in ubuntu 7.10 thru wine?
<nikrud> ianoshorty: supposedly running amdcccle  gives control over that, but I don't have dual monitors
<FFEMTcJ> Is anyone familiar with jailkit?
<Fryguy--> s2a: probably, also take a look at just virtualizing an entire windows xp session using something like virtualbox
<Invisionfree> vm > s2a
<Invisionfree> Oh
<ianoshorty> nikrud, is that a package?
<Pelo> s2a, try asking in #winehq
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: yes, you'll have to format it. after using the RAID tools to build the RAID you basically get an unpartitioned, unformatted disk.
<nikrud> ianoshorty: you should be able to run it from a terminal
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: waht do you think of the product? doesnt look to bad huh? and besides that, i now have a use for all my old EDO RAM
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: you'll have to partition it and format the partitions.
<NForc3r> I have a problem with my sound can someone help me
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: ah, that would help i suppose
<Leeuw> -pelo tried to purge synaptic, didn't go, sez something with  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ianoshorty> nikrud, cheers, il give that a go, feels like ive tried everything else
<Fryguy--> NForc3r: not until you ask a question
<s2a> Fryguy--, Invisionfree, ill try vmware cuz i had problems with sharing files
<Pelo> Leeuw, close synaptic first
<mustafa> HAS ANYONE HERE
<RickKnight> amenado, looks like grub installed OK. Anything I should check before I boot?
<Leeuw> aha !
<Fryguy--> s2a: i would highly recommend using virtualbox instead of vmware
<Pelo> mustafa,  we can read smallcase
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: yeah, it looks alright. I'm not familiar with the brand, but for $200 it seems good.
<Invisionfree> Fryguy--, I would highly recommend you grow a brain.
<amenado> RickKnight-> nothing i can think off of hand
<mustafa> opps
<NForc3r> i tried to install the audio driver for my audio card (it already worked by default) and now i dont get any sound. how do i revert back to my original sound driver. or fix the current sound driver
<ChoboMog> Pelo-> Yeah, they keyboard indicator seems to be for changing layouts between US/English, European/English, etc layouts rather than input methods
<mitch__> hello
<Fryguy--> Invisionfree: lol, that was unwarranted.  Any particular reason why you are provoking me for no reason?
<mitch__> any ideas on my wireless problem
<nikrud> hahahah Invisionfree Fryguy-- 's been here and helpful for ages
<Invisionfree> VMware is fine, Fryguy-- <.<
<Invisionfree> Thats why Fryguy-- :P
<ianoshorty> nikrud, nah all i get is an error : Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Fryguy--> Invisionfree: i never said it wasn't fine, i said I would recommend using virtualbox instead
<Invisionfree> Why?
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: i paid 20+ a 256 ram stick[second hand] all i need to do is get a proper external cable, instead of the ancient internal one im using XD
<ChoboMog> Pelo->  I just checked Synaptic Packages (and add/remove programs for good measure)....most of the SCIM options were installed, but I added the few which werent.  Even after doing that and reloading my SCIM config, it doesn't appear to have changed
<Fryguy--> Invisionfree: vmware is a fine product, but for a standard single user desktop application, virtualbox offers a much more comprehensive feature set for people who are only playing around with virtualization.
<nikrud> ianoshorty: do you have the driver from ati downloaded? I've never had use of it, so any issues with it I don't know
<nikrud> ianoshorty: amdcccle issues, that is
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: cool, I hope it works for you.
<NForc3r> ??
<Pelo> ChoboMog,  in the scim gui applet is there not an option to display someting on the desktop ? if you get my meaning ?
<Fryguy--> Invisionfree: notably host extensions for popular operating systems, an easier to use configuration interface that tends to just work out of the box (this is subjective, I know), and also the additional integration features such as coherence mode (as parallels calls it)
<Leeuw> pelo tried purge and reinstall, no go; problem with mergelist ?   I pasted errors from install unbder leeuw in past.org
<ianoshorty> nikrud, im using the restricted driver that came with gutsy (as far as im aware)
<Invisionfree> Well, VMware worked fine for me :S
<ianoshorty> nikrud, doesnt surprise me, i have had no luck with dual screen support at all, id of thought itd be one of the easiest things in the world to setup as well
<Pelo> Leeuw, did you mess around with your sources.list file ?
<Fryguy--> Invisionfree: I've used vmware (and use it at work at my job), parallels, qemu, and virtualbox, and have a good amount of experience with all four
<nikrud> NForc3r: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-$(uname -r) and reboot
<nikrud> ianoshorty: ati dual screen is something I see many people struggle with
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: just tried to format it, failed. if i could find pastbin i would pastbin details <<
<NForc3r> nikrud: ok do i just paste that right into terminal?
<NForc3r> or do i have to change some stuff there
<Odd-rationale> NForc3r: not the "and reboot" part
<nikrud> NForc3r: yes. Should work (cross your fingers, I don't wanna hear how you installed your driver :)
<Leeuw> Pelo, no did not, but I enlarged partition with gparted, ever since problem.   Checked souces list for rights and existence, is there and owned by root ...   Didn't check contents, don't know how it works or what it does
<backtracker> hi
<NForc3r> thanx
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: did you create a partition first, with e.g. parted or gparted or qtparted?
<backtracker> I have a folder, and it's permissions are drwx------
<ChoboMog>  Pelo->  Yes, In the SCIM Setup, in the Panel>GTK tab there are options like that.  I've selected "Show: Always" under Toolbar and selected "show tray icon" and "stick windows" under Mics
<backtracker> so I want to change them to
<Leeuw> Pelo, ' eversince I did I have problem'  I meant
<backtracker> drwxr-xr-x
<ianoshorty> nikrud, just my luck ;) :P How do they expect people to give linux a go when support for such a basic thing is virtually non existant - i cant understand it1
<Fryguy--> backtracker: use the 'chmod' command to do that (read the manpage)
<backtracker> how should I do it with chmod
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: i use gparted...im to lazy to use mkfs.ext* properly XP
<Fryguy--> backtracker: everything you need is in chmod's manpage
<nikrud> backtracker:  chmod a+xr dir
<ianoshorty> does anyone else have any idea how to get dual screen on an ati x1950 pro going?
<ChoboMog> Pelo -> They were already selected from when I tried to get this working on my own
<mitch__> How can I remove madwifi modules so i can reinstall them?
<rybotsky> how do i install icons in a .zip file
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59777/
<Leeuw> Pelo, ' add/remove programs' said something about checking sources list too, that's why I checked.
<amenado> RickKnight-> booting went okay?
<Pelo> Leeuw, I don'T know then, that 's all I have,  , does add/remove work ? can you also use apt ?
<nikrud> ryanakca: unzip it into ~/.icons (create the dir if needed, and I'm assuming it's a gnome icon pack)
<backtracker> nikrud: but why the 'a'?
<thirdeye730> hello, kind of a beginner question... how can I copy a file from my desktop into /usr/lib/usplash when it says I do not have permission. Where can I type my root password in to gain permission to copy it??
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: did you create a partition first?
<Fryguy--> backtracker: it stands for "all" (as in user, group, other, do all 3 at once)
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | thirdeye730
<ubotu> thirdeye730: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nikrud> backtracker: that stands for all , you could have done    +rw   also
<Fryguy--> backtracker: read the manpage
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: it allready showed up as ext3. should i reset the disklable?
<RickKnight> amenado, no. Booting didn't go better, just the same as before. I have some more info from busy box i'm pasting.
<Pelo> ChoboMog,  is it possible that SCIM is just not "started" yet, as in you would have to start a relevant app for it to "launch" and start the panel icon and such ?
<backtracker> Fryguy--: nikrud : thanks
<Leeuw> Pelo, can't use add/remove either, sez also things with apt you suggested; nothing works; And I don't understand apt to try other stuff; maybe I should study APt ?
<nikrud> !permissions | backtracker (good reading, gives you an appetizer for the man page)
<ubotu> backtracker (good reading, gives you an appetizer for the man page): An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: 'partitions' and 'filesystems' are different things.
<Odd-rationale> thirdeye730: e.g. "sudo cp ~/Desktop/file /usr/lib/usplash
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: ext3 is a filesystem.
<mad_max02> how can I stop pidgin stealing window focus on new msg ???
<Odd-rationale> "
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: so how do i parition it?
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: honestly, I'm not super confident giving detailed instructions here without knowing *exactly* what's going on.
<Pelo> Leeuw, I recommend you clean install ubuntu,   back up your /home folder or better yet put it on a seperate partition
<hischild> i apologize, i got dropped out ... did anyone answer the question i posted before?
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: it's too easy to screw things up. basically, you'll use gparted to create a partition and then some tool (maybe gparted does this too, I'm not sure) to format it as ext3.
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: ah. ifound the problem. no disklable, and gparted buggered it up and showed it as ext3. i restarted gparted this time
 * Pelo doesn'T know how to recover from a broken "apt" , it's the only thing that realy bugs him 
<jtslade> Anyone has experience with getting Option GlobeTrotter GT Max Express 7.2 working in gutsy? =)
<Leeuw> Pelo, that's what I thought too, but hoped waw simpler solution...   Am already downloading new CD, have made millions of installs, so no prob...   Thanx anywayz a lot !
<nikrud> Leeuw:   do sudo apt-get -f install , and put the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rybotsky> does anyone know how to install icons
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: so what disklable should i give it?
<Leeuw> -nikrud will do !
<nikrud> Pelo: fixing apt is nearly always screwing around with files in /var/lib/dpkg/info , and most times just exiting the scripts before they execute. Simple bash stuff, nearly always
<hischild> nikrud, to make things easier ... you can also let them pipe it into pastebinit and then let em come back with the link ...
<rybotsky> help  does anyone know how to install an icon pack that's in a .zip file extension
<nikrud> hischild: not if they don't have pastebinit and apt doesn't work :)
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: I haven't used gparted in a while... is that like a partition type?
<Ketsuban> Repeating because it's long fallen off the top of the screen by now: Could anyone point me in the right direction to set my system up for compiling C to run on a 68k? I'm looking to develop for the Megadrive.
<Leeuw> nikrud  did the paste !
<hischild> nikrud, oh yeah ... good point there ...
<nikrud> Leeuw: what's the link?
<Fryguy--> rybotsky: just go to install a new theme and point the tool at the zip file
<Pelo> nikrud, i'll get around to looking into that someday thanks for the leads
<RickKnight> amenado, This is what I get. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5722/
<Leeuw> nikrud oops, how do I find out ?
<ChoboMog> Pelo-> It is possible that there is a command to start the bar, possibly in console, but I would have no idea what it is and I haven't seen it in any forum posts/help docs.  I've tried using any number of programs with text input (Text editor, OO.org Writer, FireFox & X-Chat) and the bar never appears.  Also, even when using these programs, trying to switch inputs with the default hotkeys still doesn't work
<Leeuw> nikrud, this it? :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59778/
<Pelo> ChoboMog, let me try someting , hold on
<nikrud> Leeuw: after you hit the paste button, you got a url in the location bar, like that :)
<ChoboMog> Pelo-> OK =)
<thirdeye730> Odd-Rationale: thank you! much appreciated :)
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: it wants it before it lets me set a filesystem...i am trying to find it on wikipedia now[wiki is godXD]
<amenado> RickKnight-> can you remove the uuid entry in the menu.lst? so it doesnt go looking for such specific uuid?
<Leeuw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59778/
<Odd-rationale> thirdeye730: np
<Pelo> ChoboMog, man scim doesn'T seem to have anyting about it , unless it's scim -f
<ccharles`> Ketsuban: I'm no expert, but try this: http://darkdust.net/writings/megadrive/crosscompiler
<nikrud> Leeuw: run     LANG="C" sudo apt-get -f install   , that'll get me a message in english :)
<RickKnight> amenado, I've tried that. Put /dev/hdb5 in. I didn't try /dev/sdb5.
<Leeuw> nikrud, will do !
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: it sounds like a partition type. normally you want to use 'linux', which I *think* is #82.
<RickKnight> amenado, /dev/hdb5 didn't make any difference.
<amenado> RickKnight-> try it, i assume those UUID was created by feisty kernel and may be invalid with gutsy
 * nikrud hopes this is an easy one, he needs to go buy an extension cord so he can have light until the electricians come
<Pelo> ChoboMog,  nwm what I jus said
<Pelo> nikrud, candles not good enough for you ?
<kindofabuzz> any alternative to Evince??  it's using all my processing power
<rybotsky> Fryguy--    how do i install a new theme
<amenado> RickKnight-> show me your entry in menu.lst after removing those UUID
<Leeuw> nikrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59779/
<nikrud> Pelo: I need my halogen light for my ancient eyes
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, evince is the pdf reader right ?  ther is a adobe reader for linux on the adobe site
<Fryguy--> rybotsky: easiest way is probably to right click on your dekstop, change background, click on first tab, and then click on install
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: hehe, it gives me "MSDOS, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, s390, sun, and loop"
<kindofabuzz> hmm i guess i'll try the adobe
<RickKnight> amenado, I'm booting to Feisty now. I'll paste my changes.
<kindofabuzz> why is evince eating up processing power though? i don't even have a pdf open anymore
<rybotsky> Fryguy--  it dosn't pick up the zip file
<lilyth> anyone know why my usb webcam isnt getting detected when I plug it in? it used to.
<Fryguy--> rybotsky: it should
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: I see it now in the screenshots on the GParted site. I'm not sure... I'd go with the default which appears to be msdos.
<nikrud> Leeuw: ok, now    less   /var/lib/dpkg/status  . Once it opens, type  /Package: onboard , it should find that line. I need to see the Status line following
<ccharles`> bluefoxx: it's a brand new RAID, right? so there's no data that you can lose? if msdos doesn't work, just try again with another option :)
<amenado> RickKnight-> also remove the quiet and splash  so while booting you can see what it is doing ..
<rybotsky> Fryguy-- what do i do if it dosn't
<Fryguy--> rybotsky: google
<rybotsky> k
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: oh! XD. i need to read before i assume lol "A disklabel is a piece of data stored at a place known on the disk that indicates whear each parition begins and how many sectors it occupies. you may need a disklable if you want to create paritions on this disk". LOL
<bluefoxx> ccharles`: making a msdos lable now...
<user01> can someone help me get ntfs-3g to work?
<Pelo> user01, what is the issue ?
<user01> Pelo, well the first thing . . . if i try to mount it it says i dont have permissions as user
<bob42> hey guys, I installed a debian package (pommed1.16) on my ubuntu (using a .deb file), but each time I use synaptic package manager, it say its a broken package, I can fix it (using "fix broken package" from gui) but as soon as I install another package it remove my pommed1.16 .deb package, how can I fix that ?
<nikrud> !google
<Pelo> user01, justinstall ntfs-config , then run it from the system tools menu, it should make a new entry in your fstab file
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<user01> Pelo, ok thanks
<jetscreamer> user01: go in #debian-bots and msg dpkg ntfs-3g and rwvfat
<Fryguy--> bob42: use things for your distributions
<Fryguy--> user01: users can't mount things, you need to mount as root
<Leeuw> nikrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59780/
<bob42> Fryguy: Hmm I'd like to but the package isn't available yet, plus if I try to install it from source, it bother me with dependencies (that are alreday installed but too old)
<Fryguy--> bob42: then you are out of luck.  Either compile from source correctly, or use a package for your distribution.  Mixing and matching packages from other distributions is asking for trouble
<RickKnight> amenado, I' pasted the top 2 sections of menu.lst at http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/59871/
<nikrud> Leeuw: bad instructions on my part.  type  /Package: onboard   and hit enter, that should take you to  Package: onboard  <newline> Status: installed ok installed  <--- this is probably not what you see, and is the error
<amenado> RickKnight-> says not available at the moment
<amenado> rather could not be found
<Leeuw> sez: pattern not found, hit return...   what you thought ?
<bluefoxx> O.o, a 1in20000 friend of mine made this himself[he asked me to share it]>http://damon.zapto.org/hosting/ and http://damon.zapto.org/forum/
<RickKnight> amenado, Oops, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59781/
<Leeuw> nikrud, sez: pattern not found, instead of what you said it should be...   that's it ?
<nikrud> Leeuw: no, it's probably a typo.  start over with   less /var/lib/dpkg/status , and type   /onboard   <enter>  Keep hitting / <enter> until you get to the Package: onboard
<casey_> hello.
<Pelo> !hi | casey_
<ubotu> casey_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RickKnight> amenado, did you get it this time? If it looks OK, I'll reboot.
<nikrud> Leeuw: strike this. Lets try another way
<casey_> I am having a problem with the Add/Remove programs in Ubuntu 7.10
<Ketsuban> Okay, compiling the crosscompiler didn't work.
<Pelo> casey_, what is the problem ?
<Leeuw> nikrud. OK
<casey_> when I start it up it says: Failed to check for installed and available applications
<amenado> RickKnight-> are you booted off feisty now? can you try to get into grub  and type  find /boot/grub/menu.lst   and tell me what partitions it gives you
<nikrud> Leeuw:  run   gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status , and search for onboard in that. Probably much easier ;)
<casey_> I tried running the commands it suggested to fix broken packages and dependincies, but nothing has worked.
<RickKnight> amenado, I'm in Feisty. How do mean " get into grub".
<amenado> RickKnight-> sudo  grub
<RickKnight> amenado, nevermind
<int_main> RickKnight: there's a song about it in The Lion King
<NForc3r> hey guys.... er that thing u told me to do to fix my sound.. reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaallly screwed me over
<Pelo> casey_, hmm,  try using synaptic instead, see if you have anyproblems with that , menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<casey_> no problems at allwith that.
<nikrud> NForc3r: reinstalling alsa? how?
<NForc3r> 1. it didnt fix my sound issue - 2. now my option to load vista from the boot menu is gone
<Leeuw> nikrud, gets error: can't open /var/lib/dpkg/status and some other stuff in Dutch
<casey_> I tried using it to fix broken dependincies as well, and had it reload all of the package information
<Pelo> casey_, hmm, did add/remove use to work before and started acting up recently or is this a new installation ?
<RickKnight> amenado, it gives (hd1,4)
<casey_> yeah, just now
<casey_> I haven't used it in a couple ofdays
<RickKnight> init_main, Huh?
<casey_> and just went to run it and started getting this error message.
<amenado> RickKnight-> thats it? it does not see any others?
<NForc3r> nikrud: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-$(uname -r) <- U sure that was right?
<nikrud> Leeuw: you must have a typo there somewhere, it's the same file you were looking at with less
<Pelo> casey_, try doing a search in the forum for the error msg , that might turn up someting,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<Smegzo1> My desktop keeps freezing.  I want to force fsck.  What do I type in console to force it at next boot?
<jetscreamer> casey_: so what about apt-get -f install
<RickKnight> amenado, no, that's all it shows.
<Leeuw> nikrud, will try again
<jetscreamer> Smegzo1: touch /forcefsck or shutdown -Fr now
<casey_> jetscreamer: tried that
 * Pelo is batting a big fat 0 tonight 
<nikrud> NForc3r: yes. But, for some reason update-grub altered your menu.list during the reinstall. What partition is your windows on?
<FJSS> Can anyone tell me how to open up my firefox profile from vista in ubuntu? FYI i'm dual booting
<Smegzo1> i tried the latter and it didn't run fsck
<jetscreamer> casey_: go into #debian-bots and /msg dpkg fix-unmet
<amenado> RickKnight-> thats odd, i would think it should also show your older hd0,1
<ShakQ> how can i sync the ClearCalendar screenlet with google calendar?
<casey_> jetscreamer: Ijust ran the command again and get this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<NForc3r> nikrud: not sure :(.. i installed windows first with some space left free and told the ubuntu installer to install itself in the reamining free space
<jetscreamer> you need to add sudo
<casey_> nm
<Ketsuban> Once more: Could anyone point me in the right direction to set my system up for compiling C to run on a 68k? I'm looking to develop for the Megadrive.
<NForc3r> that has always worked for me
<amenado> RickKnight-> do you also notice that your older feisty uses  /vmlinuz  and the newer uses /boot/vmlinuz  ?
<condor> anyone know the actual chipset ubuntu uses for the marvell  88e1121
<casey_> I still had synaptic running.
<Pelo> casey_, you can only run one package manager at a time, close add/remvoe or synaptic
<RickKnight> amenado, I have only one menu.lst on mounted drives.
<Leeuw> nikrud, nooope, no typo ... :-)>
<techone> 68k emulator
<NForc3r> nikrud: and now in the sound preferences there is no option to select any sound device
<nikrud> NForc3r:   sudo fdisk -l , the first ntfs is probably it
<amenado> RickKnight-> am not referrring to menu.lst  am referring to its contents where the older feisty uses /vmlinuz and the newer uses /boot/vmlinuz
<alexander_> hello
<Ketsuban> techone: I already have a Megadrive emulator, but if I don't have a compiler I can't write code to run on it. =P
<nikrud> NForc3r: hm. I had wierd stuff happen with alsa myself in the past.
<Leeuw> nikrud, in terminal it sez also:  Could not load gedit state file:, can't find keyfile
<rxndx78> hello alexander_
<Pelo> !hi | alexander_
<ubotu> alexander_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NForc3r> sda2
<nikrud> Leeuw: you have kinda got serious issues there
<_wintermute_> anyone know the actual chipset ubuntu uses for the marvell  88e1121
<nikrud> NForc3r: what's on sda1?
<Leeuw> nikrud, sorry, mean: keyfile doesn't start with group.. (translation)
<alexander_> I'm coming with a few questions (I hope it's not all bots who answered :)
<Jenson-> Good day all! =)
<jetscreamer> go into #debian-bots and /msg dpkg alsa checklist
<rxndx78> alexander_ just type your question ;)
<NForc3r> nikrud: /dev/sda1               1        1215     9759456   83  Linux
<nikrud> Leeuw: a sec
<Leeuw> nikrud, yeah, more stuf broken, right ?
<RickKnight> amenado, I hadn't noticed that, but the Feisty that boots is in the 3rd and 4th stanzas of the file, and they use /boot/vmlinuz.
<user01> hmmm for some reason i unistalled epiphany and now it just reinstalled it without my asking . . . how do i reset the default web browser for x-chat?
<Pelo> alexander_,  we'll try and do our best but if the bot has the answer that's who you'll get
<Leeuw> nikrud, maybe clean install would be easier ?
<robersonfox> hi people, the date of my gpg key expires, how i activate this again?
<alexander_> it seems to be a touchy topic - the ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP
<Leeuw> nikrud, but how do I keep my settingz ...
<jetscreamer> user01: man update-alternatives or just make yourself a new thingy in xchat to start whatever you want
<ccharles`> robersonfox: you need to create a brand new key, I think.
<_wintermute_> anyone know the actual chipset ubuntu uses for the marvell  88e1121
 * Pelo thinks that alexander_ is going to get an automated answer
<casey_> tired msging the debian-bots and did what it said, but itstill isn't working
<nikrud> NForc3r: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59783/ , add that windows boot stanza to the end of /boot/grub/menu.list , after #END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC
<RickKnight> amenado, the entries at the bottom are pretty old and I don't use them. Should probably do some clean up when things are working again.
<jetscreamer> settings advanced url handlers, user01
<andycore> Anybody here have any experience with installing gutsy on a santa rosa macbook pro? I can't quite seem to get ANYTHING working following the wiki, bar the wireless
<nikrud> Leeuw: if you don't have a lot of time invested in this install, yes
<mnk0> hey sup
<Pelo> alexander_, try the restricted driver first , that those don'T work for you there is always the binairy driver
<Leeuw> nikrud, as I said earlier, it happened after enlarging / with Gparted; at boot also filesystem problems that couldn' t solve...
<jetscreamer> NForc3r: or before the begin debian automagic
<mnk0> anyone know how i could go about disable my 2nd monitor when i want to run an app ?
<_wintermute_> andycore, it should install with no problem
<ShakQ> how can i sync the ClearCalendar screenlet with google calendar?
<amenado> RickKnight-> do you have /dev/sdb5 mounted ?
<jetscreamer> unplug it?
<mnk0> automatically without going throu the nvidia-settings
<alexander_> Pelo, is there a special procedure to accessing those?
<Leeuw> nikrud, not really very, very much, but still would be pity... could live with it though...
<amenado> RickKnight-> can you do an ls -la  on that mountpoint where you have mounted /dev/sdb5  and paste it please
<nikrud> Leeuw: eeeww. gparted. I don't trust that myself, it ruined an install for me also once.
<RickKnight> amenado, Yes. It's mounted as / for Feisty.
<Pelo> alexander_,  the restricted drivers , if any are avaialbe for your card should be lisetd in  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<alexander_> anyway, neither the xorg driver nor the ati closed source one seems to work
<andycore> _wintermute_: Well it's installed fine, and I've got the wireless running, but I'mm following the wiki on how to get things like audio working when they don't, along with the keyboard controls, but following them to the letter nothing seems to work
<alexander_> Pelo, it is not available there
<Leeuw> nikrud, oh dear...   is there a better bet in live-partition-cd world ?
<NForc3r> yep
<nikrud> !clone | Leeuw if you do this, and backup your home, you can get back to where you are very quickly
<ubotu> Leeuw if you do this, and backup your home, you can get back to where you are very quickly: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<NForc3r> now what to do about my sound issue?
<_wintermute_> oh well you have to if i remember correctly blaclist some audio drivers
<nikrud> Leeuw: I don't live partition, I backup data and then rework my partitions. I'm old fashioned in that way
<alexander_> I've tried several different methods, like the driver from the repo and the one from the website
<Leeuw> nikrud, I don't care so much about packages, more settings of all programz and desktop
<casey_> ok, well so far nothing has worked..
<NForc3r> wintermute: it was working when i installed linux
<Pelo> alexander_,  you can always use the vesa driver in the mean time but that's the limit of what I can tell you on the subject, you could always try and do  a forum search for the model, see if anyting comes up , www.ubuntuforums.org
<_wintermute_> but i think mine isntalled the correct ones
<nikrud> NForc3r: not sure anymore, reinstalling alsa is the 'canonical' fix
<Leeuw> nikrud, maybe that's wiser...
<casey_> for some reason sources.list is not behaving..
<RickKnight> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59784/
<alexander_> Pelo, I have many times
<casey_> is there a way of maybe blowing it away and replacing it?
<alexander_> there are several guides there but none seem to do it
<nikrud> Leeuw: if you backup your home, your settings will be preserved. be sure to get all the files/dirs that start with a period
<Leeuw> nikrud, i TOOK THE CHANCE ' CAUSE NO REAL IMPORTANT DATA ON DISC.
<Pelo> alexander_, I'm sorry I can'T help anymore
<Leeuw> sorry for capslock !
<_wintermute_> andycore,  is it using also btw?
<_wintermute_> ALSA*
<Pelo> g'night folks
<andycore> _wintermute_: I followed the instructions on upgrading ALSA
<_wintermute_> hmm
<_wintermute_> something must be wrong in the cfg
<amenado> RickKnight-> and that mountpoint/boot  ?  am just trying to track down and match..
<Leeuw> nikrud, OK, thankz !   Will do.   CD almost downloaded, hope cd-burner still works... ;-)
<NForc3r> nikrud, i installed the realtek driver from source. it failed the first time because it was missing some files. i got them and tried again and it told me it was successful. after reboot i had no sound.
<Leeuw> nikrud, for the record, can you tell me aprox what the problem could be (without solution) ?
<alexander_> is there a video card help channel perhaps?
<Leeuw> nikrud, or problemz..
<andycore> _wintermute_: I'm just going to do a whole format and re-try, seeing as I had to fight to get it to install in the first place.
<RickKnight> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59785/
<Leeuw> nikrud, yoou'll say Gparted.. prob... ;-)
<nikrud> NForc3r: you can compiling and installing alsa from source, and then the realtec from source. Those should match, but alsa is a real pain in the butt
<NForc3r> nikrud. is alsa a audio driver?
<amenado> RickKnight-> and once more  mountpoint/boot/grub  please
<Fryguy--> alsa is not an audio driver
<robersonfox> ccharles`: but this dont work correctly, the ID Will be different, right?
<vinboy> is EncFS suitable for encrypting 200GB worth of large video files?
<nikrud> Leeuw: for every time I hear someone say it failed, I hear at least a hundred that say it worked. I just don't trust resizing partitions and getting everything right yet.
<nikrud> NForc3r: it's the sound framework that drivers work within
<ccharles`> robersonfox: yes, the ID will be different. The expired key is garbage now. anybody who wants the new key will have to download it and sign it again.
<NForc3r> k ill get the realtek driver off the website again and try again
<RickKnight> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59786/
<nikrud> NForc3r: compiling kernel related stuff is not for the faint of heart.
<Leeuw> nikrud, OK, gparted it iz...   thanx for yer help, can rest assured; at least tried...
<ccharles`> robersonfox: if the old key is still good for a few days you can sign your new key with your old one to help the trust network.
<NForc3r> nikrud. um... then what should i do? i cant reinstall...?
<nikrud> Leeuw: I'm off to buy an extension cord and outlet strip, my apartment is dark :)
<ccharles`> robersonfox: as far as I know, there is no way to "extend" a PGP (GnuPG) key.
<nikrud> NForc3r: why did you install the driver from the web in the first place?
<NForc3r> because the ubuntu driver didnt seam to support 5.1 suround sound
<Leeuw> nikrud, try candles, get atnosphere !   bye & thanx !
 * alexander_ is wondering what is a good place to ask for video card help
<Werenerd> hey all, I am back from replacing the hard drive. However now when I try and move a folder of media, all it copies is the parent folder and not the subfolders and files
<Gopher> what's the easiest way to set up a folder linked with SSH to another comp's folder?
<robersonfox> ccharles`: hummm, thanks
<x0rg62> hi
<amenado> RickKnight-> just for comparison  mine is 7218344 2008-02-29 15:48 initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<ccharles`> Gopher: sshfs works well. it uses FUSE.
<Gopher> ccharles`, and that should be installed on both comps?
<int_main> alexander_: is it about fglrx?
<nikrud> NForc3r: Every time I had sound problems, I've reinstalled the kernel (to get the sound driver modules back to default) and had it work. And surround sound is something that's not easy to set up. If the driver supports it, there's some manual config that's necessary.
<Fryguy--> sshfs works pretty well.  I use nfs if it's available
<Fryguy--> Gopher: no, sshfs uses fuse to emulate sftp sessions as a filesystem
<ccharles`> Gopher: sshd is enough on the server hosting the share. on the machine mounting the share you'll need FUSE and sshfs.
<Fryguy--> so you just install it wherever you want to mount ssh as a filesystem, nothing extra is required on the server side
<alexander_> int_main, yes it is
<nikrud> NForc3r: sadly, the only person that truly understands sound doesn't have the time to come here as much as he used to.
<RickKnight> amenado, that's not off by much.
<NForc3r> nikrud. i see.. so i cant get my sound working unless i reainstal
<Gopher> ccharles`, what package is FUSE in?
<Fryguy--> just install ssfs
<Gopher> k
<NForc3r> reinstall*
<int_main> alexander_: what is the video card, and what exactly is the error?
<alexander_> its an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000
<alexander_> no drivers seem to work for it
<jetscreamer> sshfs?
<amenado> RickKnight-> you have those 3  initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic  can you try to save the .generic to something like .generic.orig and move the .bak to .generic?
<nikrud> NForc3r: probably that is the fastest way. Backup /home/<you> (the entire directory) and use the clone techique below. You'll get back to where you are (minus sound issues) quickly
<nikrud> !clone | NForc3r
<ubotu> NForc3r: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<alexander_> I get no direct rendering
<RickKnight> amenado, Sure.
<ccharles`> Gopher: it may be installed by default on recent builds... I can't remember. do you have a fuse group already? (grep fuse /etc/group)
<alexander_> I've tried the xorg driver and the one supplied by ati
<Gopher> yeah
<amenado> RickKnight-> then reboot, lets see if it makes a difference, btw, why 3 was created?
<Gopher> it returns a list of names
<Gopher> so i'd guess so
<Werdna> Hey. I'm using iptables to run a transparent proxy with squid (iptables command # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Werdna> )
<alexander_> errors differ, sometimes a core dump during installation, sometimes x wouldn't start, etc.
<ccharles`> Gopher: then you should be OK on the FUSE end. you'll want to add yourself to the fuse group and then log out and then back in.
<alexander_> int_main, any ideas?
<Gopher> k
<amenado> Werdna-> and what happens?
<Werdna> and it's not working properly - when I browse froma  computer with that box set as default gateway (verified with traceroute), I get nothing in the squid logs to indicate that web requests are being put through the squid proxy.
<RickKnight> amenado, I'm rebooting
<Fryguy--> Gopher: also, if you just need this sometimes and not always, nautilus fully supports sftp through it's gui as well, just do ssh://blah@blah.com in the location bar of nautilus
<amenado> Werdna-> is eth0 the internal interface?
<int_main> alexander_: so what are you using, vesa?
<millllmannnn> is there a way to disable the root user once it has been enabled?
<smehmood> does the Server Edition Install CD also have a Live distro?
<amenado> RickKnight-> okay, let me know how it goes
<Werdna> amenado: Yes, but the requests are coming to an alias of that interface (eth0:0)
<Gopher> thanks Fryguy-- i'm looking to mount it though
<MrJoey> Should a bootable USB be formatted like a hard drive or like a CD drive?
<Madman6510> No @ smehwood
<smehmood> Madman6510: thanks.
<ccharles`> Fryguy--: good point. I assumed since Gopher asked for a "folder linked with ssh" that we needed a mount.
<amenado> Werdna-> umm eth0 and eth0:0 are two diff interfaces in the eyes of iptables?
<Fryguy--> ccharles`: so did i, but mentioning nautilus's built in integration with pretty much every feasible method of transporting files from one machine to another seemed to be worthwhile to mention
<seanh> Hey -- can anyone help me getting Ubuntu to boot on a mac, in particular getting the open firmware settings right?
<Gopher> sorry, ahah, just did the log in/out cycle
<ccharles`> Fryguy--: certainly worthwhile.
<cocox> hi, do i need to activate some or service or something in orther to mount a share from a nfs server?? im on a ubuntu gutsy box
<int_main> alexander_: are you there?
<ccharles`> Gopher: now you'll need to create a mountpoint (directory) for the folder. I usually use ~/mnt/foo/, but you can pretty much put it anywhere.
<Fryguy--> cocox: seriously?  google "ubuntu nfs" and click the first result
<alexander_> int_main, I am yes
<amenado> cocox-> on server side assuming its ubuntu  /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart ?
<ccharles`> Gopher: then do 'sshfs server:path mountpoint'.
<Gopher> i think i've got it
<alexander_> int_main, the fglrx driver is loaded but gives no direct rendering
<int_main> alexander_: you have to use the fglrx driver.... but your card is so old, that the support for it is no longer in the fglrx driver
<Gopher> sshfs place:folder localmountpoint
<Gopher> right?
<amenado> cocox and also maybe the portmap
<ccharles`> Gopher: yes
<Ketsuban> Again: Could anyone point me in the right direction to set my system up for compiling C to run on a 68k? I'm looking to develop for the Megadrive.
<alexander_> int_main, I know, though I've read that the 8.28.8 still supports it
<Fryguy--> amenado: none of those things are necessary to mount nfs shares, which is what he asked about
<Gopher> int main..what an awesome nick...haha
<ccharles`> Ketsuban: did you look at the link I pasted earlier?
<cocox> amenado, Fryguy- my bad wrong question!! check again -- do i need to activate some or service or something in my linux client orther to mount a share from a nfs server?? im on a ubuntu gutsy box
<amenado> Fryguy---> nope? you dont need to activate those in the server side(sharing side?)
<Ketsuban> ccharles`: Yes. It didn't work because binutils failed to make.
<jasonb2007> hi
<Werdna> amenado: Sorry about that. Well, adding eth0:0 doesn't work
<int_main> alexander_: this discussion seems to outline basically what you would have to do: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-578445.html
<Fryguy--> amenado: you do, but he asked about mounting an existing share
<Werdna> I get this error: Warning: weird character in interface `eth0:0' (No aliases, :, ! or *).
<ccharles`> Ketsuban: ah, just checking. I'm not a 68000 person, but cross-compiling in general can be a little hairy.
<amenado> Fryguy---> i read his question wrong..and he just clarified it
<RickKnight> amenado, No difference. Boots to Busy Box.
<v3ctor> Werdna: try not using the '-p tcp' option
<Mephisto> hello, i want to install ubuntu (using the minimal CD install) and it doesn't seem to detect my network. the networking happens over usb though, any ideas on where to start to get it to work?
<Fryguy--> cocox: like i said, google "ubuntu nfs" and click on the first result
<amenado> RickKnight-> as you have remove quiet and splash,  do you distinguish anything before it goes to busybox?
<alexander_> int_main, thanks, reading it
<cocox> Fryguy-- just shut up if you dont know
<Werdna> v3ctor: without -p tcp, I get this: iptables v1.3.6: Unknown arg `--dport'
<int_main> alexander_: also, the script that the guy mentions is in a post by Kano here: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4400
<Werdna> v3ctor: as obviously "port" has no concept unless you're using TCP/UDP
<Fryguy--> cocox: considering the machine on on has it's /home directory remotely mounted over nfs, i'm going to go with i _DO_ know
<alexander_> int_main, I've run that script
<Fryguy--> now click the link, read, fix your problem in less than 5 minutes, and have a nice day
<jasonb2007> i have a large file and want to use dd command to write the file to my vmware disc and i tried using fuse and sshfs to access the file across the network but the transfer rate is terrible slow only 2.4 meg a second and its a 6gig file anyone know a better way?
<RickKnight> amenado, Yes, it detects my USB mass storage drive and a few other USB related commands.
<int_main> alexander_: oh, that doesn't sound good....
<Anza> the "check disk memory" setting, how long is it supposed to run?
<alexander_> int_main, the driver installs fine but still no dri, and running fglrxinfo shows a MESA device
<tuntun> Hi. I've been trying tiddlywiki but I don't really like it. all I want is a single self-saving html/javascript page with a big textarea to type into. Is there any barebones code for doing that?
<cocox> Fryguy-- right loser... if you dont wanna help just shut up and let others do
<Anza> I mean
<Anza> a friend recently installed linux, then after all set up, turned off pc for the night, next day when he turned it on, it was a black screen and at top said "please wait. loading" or something similar, so he waited then after 25 mins he reset, then the same thing happened, so he put back in the unbuntu cd and ran the "check disk memory" function and it has been running for 120 hours, can anyone help?
<Fryguy--> cocox: i'm sure there's plenty of people in this channel who will vouch for my contributions to the channel
<amenado> RickKnight-> same thing right if you boot to recovery ?  since the entry in menu.lst is pretty much the same...
<int_main> alexander_; so you mean, it works for gnome, but no acceleration?
<alexander_> int_main, that's right
<jasonb2007> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cocox> Fryguy-- good for you!
<RickKnight> amenado, Yes, same for recovery
<bughunter2> FPS of glxgears is way lower in GNOME than in KDE (say 4000 points lower), what is going on here?
<bughunter2> (direct rendering is enabled)
<ccharles`> Anza: the memtest boot option on the livecd?
<alexander_> int_main, neither 3d (which I think is to be expected), nor 2d, and the display refresh rate is limited
<con-man> what does: "err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x2dc893b0 "rtl.c: RTL_RWLOCK.rtlCS" wait timed out in thread 002b, blocked by 0000, retrying (60 sec)" mean?  I get it when Im running my game with Wine.
<con-man> the game freezes
<con-man> and I have to reload
<Fryguy--> cocox: so what exactly is the problem?  you got linked to a step by step walkthrough of everything you need to know about nfs from the perspective of ubuntu except for performance tuning, yet we seem to be having a meaningless conversation and I'm not really sure why.
<con-man> happens once or twice an hour
<NForc3r> when will people start using setup apps on linux for installing stuff insted of source?
<Anza> yes ccharles
<amenado> RickKnight-> for kicks  what is the contents of that  /dev/sdb5/boot/grub/device.map ?
<Madman6510> They already do.
<NForc3r> i mean they can give the source code aswell..... but why not include a installer with it
<con-man> NForc3r: source is better imo
<ccharles`> Anza: I could be wrong, but I think it keeps looping until you stop it manually.
<v3ctor> NForc3r: when there is only one distro left
<alexander_> int_main, perhaps there are some old config files or something else lying around that is getting in the way, I don't know - can you recommend any way to do a clean install to check for this
<Fryguy--> NForc3r: a large portion of "the point" of linux is the fact that it is open source and those sources are available.  ./configure && make && make install is about as easy a setup as you are going to get.  What else could you need?
<NForc3r> v3ctor, good point
<cocox> Fryguy-- look loser just stop... use our tijme trying to help someone instead bothering
<RickKnight> amenado, One more difference. Instaed of saying "Alert! /dev/disk/by-id/xxx it says /dev/sdb5 does not exist.
<con-man> NForc3r: when you have a dozen distros of linux who wants to make an installer for  each one
<RickKnight> amenado, let me reboot again.
<NForc3r> Fryguy, A "Next" button
<Anza> does it will repair the errors it finds?
<int_main> alexander: the easiest way, if you really want the acceleration, seems to be, just use Ubuntu Edgy 6.10, which have the 8.28 fglrx integrated and working
<Madman6510> Doesn't a .deb package kind of count as an installer?
<Fryguy--> cocox: if you've been paying attention, you'll notice that I am helping other people, and participating in multiple conversations at once.  unlike you, who is making absolutely 0 contribution to the channel
<Fryguy--> NForc3r: a next for what? it's 1 step
<Fryguy--> in most cases
<amenado> RickKnight-> we may have to go back and use  /dev/hdb5 ?  we try everything til it works..hehe
<RichW> Fryguy--: Dont be so big headed.
<ccharles`> Anza: memtest tests your physical RAM for defects. It's only used to test for bad RAM. Bad RAM cannot be fixed in software, it needs to be replace id errors are found.
<NForc3r> con-man, cant they have a universal installer format?
<ccharles`> Anza: but it does *not* look at anything else, including your hard drive or Ubuntu installation
<frost0> anyone know how to reinstall update manager?
<nikrud> please, everyone stop with the one upmanship.
<NForc3r> oh no because every distro is built diferently
<Fryguy--> RichW: i'm not, i'm just sitting here answering questions and participating in conversations, with the 1 exception being this weird thing with cocox
<v3ctor> NForc3r: thats the beauty of freedom ;)
<eegore> how does one open a samba share in console
<mnk0> anyone got Descent working?
<bughunter2> NForc3r: it's possible but it is hard, read about "dependency hell" ;)
<bughunter2> eegore: by mounting it
<Fryguy--> eegore: use 'smbmount'
<crew3> hey is a anyone here familiar with Ocatave/Matlab
<NForc3r> ah well... i guess compiling is good enough
<Anza> well, if it wont load, what do you suggest??
<crew3> I need to k now how to find the max of a Cell
<fenerli> crew3: yes, both octave and matlab
<cocox> Fryguy--, good for you again... congrats for being so useful!
<bughunter2> NForc3r: actually it isn't, installation should be easier for most users
<NForc3r> its just everyone i know doesnt like linux because of the Necessary terminal interaction
<alexander_> int_main, any serious drawbacks to that compared to 7.10?
<cookiemonster077> I need help enabling restricted drivers for nvidia card in ubuntu ultimate
<nikrud> cocox: please drop it, Fryguy-- please don't respond to provocation
<cocox> Fryguy-- stop talking me and do whetever you do
<Madman6510> With most linux distros you almost never need to use the terminal if you don't want to.
<Fryguy--> NForc3r: plenty of distributions (such as ubuntu) distribute binary packages for their system.  There's only a few linuxes that rely on compiling from source.  *BSD also largely supports a packing system as well as a source compilation system.  There's plenty of options
<v3ctor> NForc3r: linux is not for everybody
<bughunter2> Madman6510: depends on the user and what they want
<RickKnight> amenado, I like " we try everything till it works". Hope I can stick around that long...
<ccharles`> Anza: there are lots of things that could cause a system not to boot. what error message are you getting? kernel panic or something?
<crew3> I've tried max(0,R{1,:})
<NForc3r> v3ctor, i know. but it should be for everybody
<crew3> but I get an error
<Madman6510> That's true, but for simple use, you usually don't need the terminal
<Fryguy--> NForc3r: why?
<bughunter2> NForc3r: agreed, amen
<amenado> RickKnight-> i have to eat dinner soon..hehe
<Fryguy--> NForc3r: it's not possible to build an operating system that does everything well
<Gopher> NForc3r, it is
<NForc3r> how do i make sure ALSA is shutdown?
<Anza> nothing at all
<cocox> nikrud ya dun know why he still talk to me.. probably doesn't has anyone else who pay attention to him
<Gopher> it's like, everyone has a chance to get good grades in school, but not everyone does
<Gopher> because some people are lazy
<int_main> alexander_: well, everything will be older... how old is the laptop, out of curiosity?
<bughunter2> NForc3r: modprobe -r the modules
<Anza> is a black screen like DOS
<Gopher> then again like linux, some people dont like terminal interaction because they're scared of messing something up
<NForc3r> bughunter2, what?
<fenerli> the terminal is usually just for shortcuts to things you can do in the gui anyway
<Fryguy--> since some things that are best in some situations conflict with things that are best in other situations.  You make your sacrifices and use the system.  If you don't like the compromises you have to make, you use a different system
<bughunter2> NForc3r: ye heard me!
<Anza> and says in grey letters "please wait     loading ......."
<nikrud> cocox: I haven't seen him respond to like your last 2 provocations
<bughunter2> NForc3r: unload the ALSA modules, that's all, ALSA doesn't "shutdown"
<Anza> then nothing happens
<int_main> alexander_: also, Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy will continue to get updates and support until next month, April 2008...
<amenado> RickKnight-> for kicks  what is the contents of that  /dev/sdb5/boot/grub/device.map ? <-- anything?
<fenerli> unless you do complex server admin or other crap
<alexander_> int_main, probably old enough to match :) 3 years
<NForc3r> bughunter2, whats the terminal command?
<Anza> and does the same for the cd "start function" too
<bronzejr> Can anyone lead me to an up-to-date guide on how to install drivers for ATI mobility radeon hd 2300 on a fresh ubuntu install?
<crew3> my cell is a colomn array and it contains arrays
<bughunter2> NForc3r: just told you, `modprobe -r INSERT_MODULENAME_HERE`
<alexander_> int_main, and you're saying the driver works there without a problem?
<NForc3r> bughunter2, Oh
<RickKnight> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59787/
<un_dave> can anyone help me setup my vnc to gdm connection? i'm using ubuntu server with fluxbox
<bughunter2> NForc3r: snd-pcm-oss for example, or snd-hda-intel
<ccharles`> Anza: the livecd "start or install ubuntu" option does the same thing?
<NForc3r> bughunter2, k thnx
<jasonb2007> i have a large file and want to use dd command to write the file to my vmware disc and i tried using fuse and sshfs to access the file across the network but the transfer rate is terrible slow only 2.4 meg a second and its a 6gig file anyone know a better way?
<fenerli> un_dave: specific problem?
<Anza> yes!
<un_dave> fenerli: vncserver doesnt seem to be running on the server
<NForc3r> what does it mean if it says "FATAL: Module ALSA not found."  does that mean it isnt running?
<ccharles`> Anza: that's strange... probably a hardware problem :-(
<bughunter2> NForc3r: there is no module 'ALSA'
<bughunter2> NForc3r: what the hell are you trying to do actually?
<un_dave> fenerli: i do ps -A | grep vnc on the system, and get nothing
<amenado> RickKnight-> it looks good, i cant think of anything that puts it in busybox....check for the messages before this point, maybe something you can gleam at
<Anza> should i try the "livecd" update option?
<fenerli> un_dave: you obviously checked to make sure it is running right?
<int_main> alexander_: well, I think I used it with a radeon mobility x1300.. no problems.. and the included fglrx is version 8.28, which in theory is exactly the one your card needs...
<zack> hi this may sound strange, but i just recently upgraded to 7.10.. Im running server addition i installed ubuntu-desktop and a few other things.. I would like to remove everything i installed and go back to the basic server.. how can i do this easly ?
<alexander_> int_main, I see; it
<NForc3r> bughunter2, im installing my audio driver and its telling me to make sure the alsa driver is turned off
<un_dave> fenerli: how do i make it start every time it boots?
<fenerli> un_dave: any router/firewalling? if so, have you forwarded and allowed port 5900 or whatever port chosen?
<bughunter2> NForc3r: okay, what card?
<alexander_> int_main, it's still odd that this one doesn't work
<Madman6510> zack: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<crew3> fenerli: I've tried max(0,R{1,:})
<NForc3r> bughunter2, some onboard realtek card
<bughunter2> NForc3r: which onboard realtek?
<bughunter2> NForc3r: run `lspci`
<amenado> RickKnight-> dinner time for me...laters..
<fenerli> crew3: http://www.mathworks.fr/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/164570
<NForc3r> kk
<un_dave> fenerli: shouldnt be any of that, it's all internal network. but i think the issue is more that there's no vnc processes started
<RickKnight> amenado, Mywife is calling I gotta go.
<Anza> thanks <ccharles`>
<int_main> alexander_: you mean, odd that 8.28 does not work in gutsy 7.10?
<Anza> : )
<alexander_> int_main, right
<fenerli> crew3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189555
<frost0> anyone here at all have the default gutsy sources.list?
<alexander_> int_main, it seemed that the Kano script worked for quite a few people, though I'm not sure what Ubuntu version they used
<charlie-jayne> does any one in here have a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<fenerli> crew3: sorry, disregard last message
<fenerli> un_dave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189555
<ccharles`> Anza: NP. honestly, I'm pretty new here. I'm not sure what the normal recommendation is at this point, and I wouldn't want to get too far into troubleshooting hardware since that's not the topic here.
<un_dave> fenerli: ok, reading, thanks
<fenerli> frost0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20506
<int_main> alexander_: it could be that the version of the x server in ubuntu 7.10 is too new for that driver, so if you wanted to use fglrx 8.28, you'd also have to downgrade the x.org version, and then that would require other things to be downgraded, in a really ugly mess of dependencies
<icesword> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Anza> ok
<bughunter2> why does glxgears under GNOME give me ~5500 FPS and glxgears in KDE ~10.000 FPS ? if anyone can point me in the right direction to solving this i'd be glad
<CorruptTerrorist> halp! each time i put my computer into suspend, it just turns itself off!!
<crew3> fenerli: not quite what I was looking for it'sa
<frost0> fenerli, that's hoary...not gutsy right?
<int_main> bughunter2: clearly, KDE sucks :)
<fenerli> change hoary to gutsy
<bughunter2> int_main: ? under KDE it's faster
<NForc3r> bughunter2, doesnt say. keep in mind this is because i have massive issues after i tried installing this driver once. when ubuntu was freshly installed sound worked 100% OK. then i 'tried' to install this and no more sound. under sound in preferences there is no sound device and lspci doesnt reveal anything.
<crew3> fenerli: it's a cell but it contains more vectors, I want to know the max out of all of them in the cell
<bughunter2> NForc3r: lspci should reveal what your sound card is
<bughunter2> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fenerli> frost0: more complete default source list specific to gutsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705323
<ccharles`> Anza: I will say this much, though. The "Ultimate Boot CD" is a *great* tool for this kind of thing. Google it. I can't help you with using it here, though.
<bughunter2> int_main: clearly, KDE rocks :)
<int_main> bughunter2: how is 10 fps faster than 5500?
<charlie-jayne> does anyone know how get the wifi card working in a Dell Inspiron 6400?
<bughunter2> 10000 !
<bughunter2> not 10
<alexander_> int_main, actually the specific error that fglrxinfo gives is this
<fenerli> charlie-jayne: on gutsy?
<alexander_> int_main, Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<zack> my friend installed over 100 apps in synaptic i would like to know an easy way of removing them.
<charlie-jayne> fenerli: yes
<bughunter2> int_main: the decimal symbol in US is a dot, right?
<need_destructi0n> someone knows why my ketboard dont do >>> n~a up in the letter a
<NForc3r> bughunter2, here it is
<bronzejr> Can anyone lead me to an up-to-date guide on how to install drivers for ATI mobility radeon hd 2300 on a fresh ubuntu install?
<bughunter2> so anyway, glxgears under GNOME is much slower, i don't know what's going on and would like some help :)
<need_destructi0n> someone knows why my keyboard dont do >>> n~a up in the letter a
<int_main> bughunter2: ah, you are not from North America then
<fenerli> charlie-jayne: i remember manually setting up /etc/network/interfaces ... on hardy, iwl3945 is ready to use and there are no problems
<NForc3r> bughunter2, its a "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI E"
<bughunter2> int_main: i'm from Netherlands
<need_destructi0n> dot do the "~" up the letter "a"
<bughunter2> NForc3r: that's your damned Network Integrated Card
<alexander_> bronzejr, are you getting a specific problem?
<bughunter2> if i'm right
<NForc3r> bughunter2, right...... i knew that XD
<bughunter2> NForc3r: so, what does that have to do with your sound card?
<bronzejr> alexander_ - yes, the lack of Xgl
<bughunter2> NForc3r: being a smartass?
<int_main> alexander_: yeah, but that might be a symptom rather thatn a root cause... i.e., the error is no direct rendering... bu there is no direct rendering because it is an imcompatible verison of X, or something
<un_dave> fenerli: i dont seem to have a file here /etc/init.d/vncserver
<NForc3r> bughunter2, it said realtek.. i just assumed
<Werdna> So I've made progress with iptables. Setting packets to go into the regular eth0 interface rather than the alias, and setting the same iptables command (# iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128) makes the internet just plain not work on a computer with that box as the default gateway. I'm expecting it to be sent through squid (which is listening on ::::3128), but there's nothing in the squid logs. ...
<andycore> I just did a fresh install, and the gnome settings daemon won't start, giving me the error "Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-0SKKUXZDc7: Connection refused"
<Werdna> ... Any ideas on how I can figure out what's going wrong?
<charlie-jayne> fenerli: i'm a nubie, I don't understand
<alexander_> bronzejr, one option is the drivers on the ATI website
<bughunter2> NForc3r: so why do you even post it here if you know it's your NIC >_<
<crew3> fenerli: say R={[1,1]=0 1 0,[1,2}
<NForc3r> bughunter2, lol i didnt Know it was!!! i was repairing my ego
<bronzejr> alexander_ - I can't really find them there. I go to linux -> x86 -> mobility radeon -> but there's no hd 2300
<bughunter2> NForc3r: now we're getting to the root of the problem </drphil_mode_off>
<bughunter2> :)
<bughunter2> lol
<NForc3r> lol haha
<frost0> thx all for your help.
<crew3> fenerli: say R={[1,1]=0 1 0,[1,2]=0 0.25 0} I need the output var=[0 1 0]
<need_destructi0n> i spent more time tryto think why dont work here lol and i thinking in windows it works lol yes yes stable but but but lose to many time inthis :x
<TURBO_BANANA> i am trying ot start GUI on a lastest server release but it gives me that the monitor range is out of friquency what should i do anyone knows?
<int_main> bughunter2: well, KDE is ugly. All possible themes. They're all ugly. So the card works faster to make up for the ugliness
<bughunter2> NForc3r: i need to repair my ego too, NIC == Network Interface Card instead of "Integrated"
<bughunter2> int_main: not true
<NForc3r> bughunter2, On the installer it says 2 cards found this -> " Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Fa"
<bughunter2> int_main: my KDE is very tight
<un_dave> hey all, i'm attempting to start vncserver at startup...
<zack> my friend installed over 100 apps in synaptic i would like to know an easy way of removing them.
<NForc3r> bughunter2, and some legacy card
<un_dave> but i dont seem to have a vnc file in my /etc/init.d/ folder
<bughunter2> NForc3r: then go for it :)
<calc> zack: if you know when he installed them you can check the timestamps in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<int_main> bughunter2: but how can a theme deal with the clutter of excessive toolbars and icons? functional, yes, but all those buttons and side panels make a clutter that a theme cannot remove
<calc> zack: then uninstall the packages installed during that timeframe
<alexander_> int_main, can you point to any resources on downgrading to Edgy off the top of  your head? or does it need to be a clean reinstall
<bughunter2> int_main: i agree KDE is messy
<bughunter2> but the themes aren't ugly
<bronzejr> NForc3r - a semiconductor is a material that may achieve certain features, such as conduction electricity only one way. A good example of a semiconductor is silisium
<calc> zack: thats assuming you don't know what packages he installed already
<bughunter2> int_main: i agree all the side panels suck too
<bughunter2> i hate vertical text
<calc> zack: once you know what he installed it is fairly easy to tell the package manager to uninstall them
<CorruptTerrorist> is it possible to set up an incoming/outgoing mail server on ubuntu?
<bronzejr> conducting*
<bughunter2> CorruptTerrorist: yes
<int_main> alexander_: ah, I think you should do a clean install of Edgy... who knows what random errors would happen from going backwards...
<zack> calc,  theres just to many to know what he install, id like to do a fresh install but without the cd
<bughunter2> !dovecot
<ubotu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<bfrog> they're cleaning a lot of the random crap up with kde 4
<bfrog> hopefully it'll be more functional when 4.2 comes around, the time I'll give it a serious consideration
<calc> zack: ah then if you know the when it is easy to find out the package names by looking in that dir i listed earlier
<bughunter2> bfrog: 4.1 will be okay :)
<alexander_> int_main, ok thanks, I'll play around some more and then eventually probably follow your advice
<NForc3r> bughunter2, is this it "Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller"
<bfrog> yeah, but will ktorrent, kmail, etc all be there?
<bughunter2> NForc3r: snd-hda-intel
<bfrog> I think I'm gonna be waiting til 4.2 for most of the apps
<CorruptTerrorist> bughunter2, that tells me nothing... i have a dyndns domain and i want to be able to receive emails from it and also send emails via my isp
<calc> zack: eg -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    941 2008-03-14 23:27 xserver-xorg-video-intel.list
<jonathan_> I might switch to KDE at 4.1 release
<jonathan_> I haven't used KDE in years
<NForc3r> bughunter2, what does that mean?
<calc> zack: you can tell i installed xserver-xorg-video-intel package at 23:27 on 2008-03-14
<bughunter2> NForc3r: it's the module you should `modprobe -r`
<zack> ok
<NForc3r> ah
<un_dave> could someone explain to me how to install vncserver as a service? i've installed vnc4server, but it doesnt seem to run on startup.
<zack> i think i got it thanks
<bughunter2> CorruptTerrorist: you asked me for incoming/outgoing mail server, so i answered
<tretle> could someone help me with this problem I have, running gutsy and I cant install, uninstall with the package manager or .deb files
<tretle> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-gnonlin_0.10.9-1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libx11-dev' is missing final newline
<tretle> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-gnonlin_0.10.9-1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libx11-dev' is missing final newline
<int_main> alexander_: OK, good luck! We should have known to get nvidia cards.... at lesat the newest ati cards will have an open source driver, "radeonhd", soon...
<CorruptTerrorist> bughunter2, and what would dovecot do?
<bughunter2> CorruptTerrorist: use the SMTP server of your ISP and setup your own incoming mail server, easy
<NForc3r> bughunter2, i typed in that modprobe line and pressed enter and nothing happend. just went onto a new line
<bughunter2> CorruptTerrorist: RTFM - read the fine manual
<tretle> libx11-dev seems to be the same error for all of it
<bronzejr> tretle - the reason is that libx11-dev is missing final newline
<bughunter2> NForc3r: NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS
<bughunter2> :D
<bughunter2> NForc3r: always remember that
<NForc3r> kewl :D
<bughunter2> NForc3r: if in doubt, type `echo $?` to see the error code
<bughunter2> NForc3r: an error code of 0 == success, by default
<tretle> bronzejr : what do I do?
<alexander_> int_main, yeah, for me it was more of a price issue - didn't really dwell on the type of card much (nor did I think about installing linux much then)
<bronzejr> tretle - I would try to update/reinstall the component.
<CorruptTerrorist> what it doesn't tell me about dovecot is... can it be used to receive email?
<bughunter2> CorruptTerrorist: first use google, then ask here
<bughunter2> please
<OrionFyre> anyone who can point me in the direction of a tutorial on configuring a wireless connection in a windowless enviroment? :)
<tretle> bronzejr, I cant install or uninstall anything because of it
<bughunter2> CorruptTerrorist: mail is received through an e-mail client, not through a server
<bughunter2> indirectly a server receives too, of course
<CorruptTerrorist> bughunter2, not true... for the client to read mail... it must connect to the server which has received the mail
<bronzejr> tretle - then I can't help you. I'm pretty new myself :(
<bughunter2> CorruptTerrorist: yeah, that's why i said 'indirectly a server receives too, of course'
<SpookyET> Wow, Banshee 1.0 Alpha is fast as hell. Much faster than Rhythmbox.
<alexander_> is there a way to save a list of the packages currently installed so that this can be duplicated later (as when downgrading to Edgy)?
<lsmobrian> Orion: any encryption?
<OrionFyre> lsmobrian no, open network
<bughunter2> alexander_: dpkg -l afaik
<nikrud> !clone | alexander_
<ubotu> alexander_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bughunter2> nice feature
<alexander_> nikrud, thanks
<alexander_> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<int_main> OrionFyre: I have no personal experience with this, but take a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476655
<alexander_> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<NForc3r> how good is mono? i program with C#.net and vb.net on windows... how similar is it?
<lsmobrian> Orion: look at the manpage for iwconfig  "man iwconfig"
<bughunter2> NForc3r: just try it ;)
<nikrud> !msgthebot > alexander_  (see pm)
<bughunter2> don't be too afraid
<OrionFyre> i did lsmobrian but it didn't help. I get to receiving packets but i cannot ping the router or any site
<NForc3r> downloading it now.. while i wait i just felt i should ask
<bughunter2> NForc3r: i see
<alexander_> nikrud, neat, thanks
<alexander_> nikrud, any idea if the cloning method works across releases (e.g. 7.10 >> 6.10)
<nikrud> alexander_: yes
<deuryte> hey guys-gals,  can some one give me the scripts for enabling dvd to play, i think they started with wget ???
<CorruptTerrorist> bughunter2, have you used dovecot?
<NForc3r> i really hope the world moves onto using linux.. from what i can see people are begining to migrate to it.. wine is progressing nicely. quite a bit runs on it
<bughunter2> CorruptTerrorist: yes but i'm going to bed now ;)
<ccharles`> deuryte: I just use VLC from the repos. Nothing else needed :-).
<deuryte> ccharles`: yes, but to play store bought dvd, it takes 3 certain scripts to enable it
<OrionFyre> concerning my problem I'm installing arch linux on my laptop and here is the post i made over there. http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=45508
<int_main> !dvd | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ccharles`> deuryte: really? I watch commercial (region 1) movies all the time. Maybe I did something that I can't remember...
<ylon> installing ubuntu gutsy on xenserver and it is hanging at the install onset, anyone have any experience installing unbutu with xen in the domU?
<billenium_> I receive an error when trying to install an nvidia driver... It is "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing". How do i do so?
<deuryte> ubotu:thanks, you guys do good work here......
<nikrud> Billenium: log out of the desktop, hit ctl-alt-f2 , log in, type  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop, do your nvidia stuff, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start , ctl-alt-f7 if needed
<lbakalinsky> I'm using a Sony Laptop and currently running Hardy. Anyways, I can't figure out how to get my laptop to dim when my power cord is pulled out. It only dims when I start my laptop without a power cord, and then I can't maximize the brightness, only decrease it. Any ideas what I should start looking at. Becasue I don't want to have to manually dim my screen.
<nikrud> lbakalinsky: ask on #ubuntu+1 for hardy, they're more up on it
<citra_cutez_> candi4
<NForc3r> how do i get ubuntu to automount my hda2 partition
<nikrud> !ntfs3g | NForc3r
<ubotu> NForc3r: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<citra_cutez_> candi4
<NForc3r> cant linux already write to ntfs?
<nikrud> NForc3r: yes, but that page tells you how to set up to mount your partitions automatically.
<Mephisto> i want to install ubuntu (using the minimal CD install) and it doesn't seem to detect my network. the networking happens over usb though, any ideas on where to start to get it to work?
<nikrud> NForc3r: heck, that page is ancient.
<lsmobrian> Orion:  u might be able to add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<NForc3r> i dont see how to mount it there...?
<NForc3r> ill be back in a sec hold on
<lsmobrian> Orion:  just set up network static and add a line "wireless-essid CUDE"
<lsmobrian> Orion: this site looks pretty helpful with wireless commands http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/LinuxWirelessCommands.htm
<billenium_> How do i stop the X server so i can install my graphics card driver?
<int_main> Billenium: log out of the desktop, hit ctl-alt-f2 , log in, type  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop, do your nvidia stuff, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start , ctl-alt-f7 if needed
<j__> What's the command to apt upgrade? sudo ...??
<billenium_> ty
<Fryguy--> j__: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<MagoonD> i need help with unraring files that are xxx01.rar to xxx49.rar how do I do it they came with a .sfv file
<nikrud> int_main: heh. I just saw you stole my line :)
<Fryguy--> MagoonD: unrar x xxx01.rar
<Devyll> how can I install mod_rewrite for apache2 ? I can't finde it with aptitude search
<Fryguy--> should find all of the other ones and "do the right thing"
<MagoonD> Fryguy--, ok let me try that
<Eegras> Is there any way to install Ubuntu without booting from the CD?  My CD drive is very slow.
<int_main> nikrud: I just saved you from retyping it. It was a good line, very choice.
<brent113> sure, install from a usb
<icesword> !install | Eegras
<ubotu> Eegras: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Fryguy--> Eegras: you need to boot from SOMETHING, cd is probably the easies to boot from, and then just do a network install or whatever
<Starnestommy> Devyll: I think it may be included by default with the apache2 package
<Black_Magic> Are there any guides and GUI's For using Sprint Broadband Cards in ubuntu?
<MagoonD> Fryguy--, that didnt work the file name has a space in it
<Fryguy--> MagoonD: so the escape the filename (or just let bash tab-complete it for you)
<Devyll> Starnestommy and what is the name of the module ? I don't have mod_rewrite or something similar in avalable modules directory
<Fryguy--> i'd imagine mod_rewrite is available by default
<MagoonD> Fryguy--, so if i press tab it will complete the name?
<Fryguy--> Devyll: have you even tried to see if it is available?
<Fryguy--> MagoonD: yes
<Starnestommy> Devyll: it's just rewrite.  The .load file is /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load
<nikrud> Devyll: you should already have it, it's placed in /etc/apache2/mods-available by apache2.2-common
<myusername> whats the best gnome irc?
<j__> Quick question The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Starnestommy> myusername: xchat or xchat-gnome
<Fryguy--> myusername: the best irc client is irssi
<Devyll> Yes . error log file says invalid command 'rewriteengine'
<nikrud> Devyll: sudo a2enmod rewrite should enable it
<brent113> j__ you're having trouble with vbox?
<alexander_> int_main, a quick question re the ATI problem
<myusername> i have got xchat-gnome
<j__> brent113 yeap
<Fryguy--> j__: you need to add your user to the vboxusers group, and then log back in
<MagoonD> Fryguy--, that worked thanks
<j__> Fryguy how.?
<alexander_> int_main, is 3D support available in the 8.28 diver that comes with edgy
<int_main> j__: click system>>administration>>users-and-groups, then "manage groups" and go to "vboxusers" and then add yourself
<Fryguy--> j__: the easiest way is through administration | users and groups
<Fryguy--> or just etc the /etc/group file
<Fryguy--> err, edit
<nikrud> j__: a good tool is adduser <username> <group>
<int_main> alexander_: must be, here's a review of the 3d performance: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=532&num=3
<alexander_> int_main, thanks
<ConstyXIV> if you're running several apps that run on some sort of VM (Mono, in this case), does each app open it's own VM, or do they all share the VM?
<Johnson> hi all, i have an ssh question, if im sshing to a network and i want to open a file on gvim on my computer if the host doesnt have gvim how would I do that
<myusername> stupid question how do you guys make the slash bar stand straight?
<Fryguy--> Johnson: vim supports opening remote files via netrw, or mount the remote filesystem using something like fuse-sshfs
<Starnestommy> myusername: which slash bar?
<nikrud> myusername: on my us keyboard, its shift backslash, above the enter key
<int_main> myusername: viagra
<myusername> ok cool thanks nikrud
 * nikrud pretends to o4o int_main 
<Scunizi> ConstyXIV, vm requires an operating system of some  sort.. that is you can run winxp  in a vm and programs within that vm in windows.. mostly apps in a vm run only within the vm not individual windows.
<brent113> So i have an ubuntu swap question: my system manager says using 0 out of 0, but the ram is completely used and the system is lagging.  What's the problem?
<myusername> swappines
<Starnestommy> Johnson: if it's a vm like java or mono, i think each program uses a separate VM
<nikrud> brent113: you don't have any swap
<brent113> right, how do I add it
<Fryguy--> brent113: is all of your ram actually being used or do you just think it is?
<myusername> partion editor
<ConstyXIV> Scunizi: wrong sort of VM.  I mean VM, like interpreted languages, as in C#, java, etc.
<nikrud> brent113: did you create a swap partition when you installed?
<Johnson> i think im gonna mount the file system
<CindyP> My PC running Ubuntu won't boot to logon screen after last updates installed.  I am reliant on the desktop.  How to start to troubleshoot? Can you point me to a Community guide or somewhere to start?
<xtc> anyone onubuntu server
<xtc> ?
<Fryguy--> xtc: ask a real question
<Scunizi> ConstyXIV, ah..ok.. well I tried. not sure about your situation.. I'm not a programmer..
<brent113> nikrud: ahh, I think I know the problem, I moved a couple partitions around and might have renamed it.
<int_main> CindyP: what version of ubuntu was it?
<nikrud> brent113: that'll do it
<CindyP> 7.10
<brent113> nikrud: so I have a swap, but it changed from sda5 to sda2, how do I update ubuntu
<lsmobrian> CindyP: what happens when u boot... does it goto a login prompt that is text?
<Fryguy--> brent113: just edit /etc/fstab file
<nikrud> brent113: in /etc/fstab , change the partition that swap is expected on.  blkid in a terminal will tell you the uuid of your partitions
<brent113> thanks, one more question, what's your opinion on tmpfs filsystems
<Fryguy--> brent113: it's a filesystem, for temporary files, what more do you want to know?
<CindyP> no - just blank screen.  I can catch the bootup with esc at GRUB then boot into recovery mode and just see a root text prompt in front of me
<myusername> cindyp did you try startx ?
<nikrud> CindyP: at that root prompt, try running   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver xorg, that should get you back to a default X setup
<_Grifter_> hi, can encrypted DVD's be played in Ubuntu? And if yes then what needs to be done to get it to work?
<nikrud> CindyP: that was xserver-xorg , missed the dash
<brent113> fryguy: well mine was originally defaulted to /tmp, but firefox has trouble when creating large temp files in that directory.  Should I just get rid of it or is there a noticable benfit
<rybotsky> hey can anyone help me archive a file into tar.gz format
<nikrud> !dvd | _Grifter_
<ubotu> _Grifter_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rybotsky> what program do i use?
<Fryguy--> rybotsky: 'tar'
<icesword> you use command
<icesword> haha
<CindyP> nikrud - should I try startx first?
<Devyll> thanks guys
<Fryguy--> brent113: i haven't had any problems like that
<nikrud> CindyP: you can, but I doubt it would work
<int_main> nikrud: what irc client do you use?
<myusername> Grifter use automatix
<Scunizi> rybotsky, right mouse click and choose archive then it will ask what type
<nikrud> int_main: xchat
<Fryguy--> myusername: automatix is an AWFUL recommendation
<nikrud> no retro terminal apps for me
<_Grifter_> thanks nikrud :)
<myusername> why is that?
<int_main> nikrud: how do you make it hide your hostname in /whois :)
<nikrud> !automatix | myusername
<ubotu> myusername: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Fryguy--> myusername: it has been deprecated for a long time now by standard repositories + medibuntu, and there are widespread reports of it hosing peoples entire systems
<Fryguy--> int_main: that is a feature of freenode, not his irc client
<nikrud> int_main: you mean the pdpc stuff?
<CindyP> OK - Nikrud will give it a go
<nikrud> int_main: you can get a mask, ask about it in #freenode
<IndyGunFreak> myusername: have you tried to upgrade yet w/ automatix?
<int_main> nikrud, Fryguy--: ok thanks
<gdaizishe> Is the EIGHTIES when they had ART DECO and GERALD McBOING-BOING lunch boxes??
<myusername> IndyGunFreak: no i uninstall it immediately after using
<IndyGunFreak> myusername: lol, thats even sillier
<Scunizi> gdaizishe, gad no.. earlier 60's
<gdaizishe> My pants just went on a wild rampage through a Long Island Bowling Alley!!
<jimmio> Hello all, anyone know of a good video editing program? I'm looking for something close to what I've seen done with Adobe After Effects
<myusername> Indygunfreak: why is that i like having my ubuntu clean
<IndyGunFreak> myusername: well, installing automatix is no way tokeep ubuntu clean... its been discussed here lots of times
<Scunizi> jimmio, lives is coming along nicely.. check it out on www.getdeb.net
<myusername> im new here
<Scunizi> myusername, if you use automatix and then want to upgrade to the next version of ubuntu you'll probably end up with a non-usable system.. stay away from it..
<nikrud> myusername: automatix filled a need once (poorly) but what functionality it has left is being added to ubuntu proper
<ubuntu-007> hi
<myusername> o well thats really fun </insert sarcasm />
<IndyGunFreak> nikrud: exactly
<ubuntu-007> i am trying to install from a cd but some files are corrupt. how can i tell the installer to get any non-available file from net or remote ubuntu server
<myusername> thanks guys i wont use it next time
<nikrud> ubuntu-007: you'd have to reburn the cd after checking the md5sum of your iso download. No other option, unless you try for the minimal cd. See pm's
<nikrud> !minimal > ubuntu-007
<song> Hello All
<nikrud> !md5 > ubuntu-007
<ubuntu-007> thanks nikrud
<Fryguy--> I'd highly recommend installing an operating system from stable media heh
<xtc> on ubuntu server, if you install it with everything default, what services will it install ?
<ishegdaiz> I am a traffic light, and Alan Ginsberg kidnapped my laundry in 1927!
<brent113> so whoever was helping me with my swap problem, I've decided to use a swap file, but [sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/2Gb.swap bs=1G count=2] gives "memory exhausted" error.  what's going on here
<Fryguy--> brent113: why are you doing that?
<Fryguy--> just make a partition, mkswap it, then swapon it, then add it to fstab
<ubuntu-007> nikrud: one more question, i have like 16gb dskspc. Is it ok to go with 200mb for /boot, 8gb for /, 2gb for swap and 5gb+ for /var. thanks
<brent113> fryguy, why shouldn't i?
<myusername> brent113 just use a partition editor
<Fryguy--> brent113: zeroing a swap partition is pointless
<brent113> myusername: I can't becuase I don't want to shift all my partitions left
<Fryguy--> (btw, the problem is probably you using a 1G blocksize instead of something sane)
<Scunizi> ubuntu-007, 1gig max for swap
<brent113> I read use n to 2*n your ram for swap, and I have 2 gigs of ram
<brent113> so I think 2 gigs is reasonable
<Foxamemnon> Hello.  I'm looking for some help getting my desktop system to suspend/hibernate.  I'm running the latest 8.04 alpha.  Is this the right place to ask about that?
<nikrud> ubuntu-007: sure, that would work well. You don't need a separate boot unless you're using lvm or maybe raid though. 2xram up to 2gb , is fair
<Fryguy--> 2*ram for swap is a long, outdated recommendation
<brent113> so what should I use, 1 gig?
<Fryguy--> that made sense back when 128-256mb of ram was a lot
<nikrud> useful to ensure enough ram for suspend
<Fryguy--> 1 gig is probably more than plenty
<Scunizi> brent113, waste of space.. swap is hardly used.. 1gig is enough
<brent113> by the way, I use this machine to run vms, more ram is good
<nikrud> erm, disk space for hibernate, that is
<Fryguy--> ram is good, swap is useless
<ubuntu-007> nikrud: thanks.
<brent113> i am talking to you now from windows in vbox, I need the swap
<CindyP> nikrud: nothing seems to be happening. I entered at root@Calanthe"~# prompt the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure pcritical xserver-xorg
<myusername> hey guys whats the best gtk torrent app?
<brent113> fryguy: so anyways, why do I get a memory exhausted error
<nikrud> CindyP: ok, now type exit. If all went well, you should get the login screen. If you had to boot to some other os to talk, just reboot and try normal
<Fryguy--> brent113: probably because you are using a very large block size and the linux kernel isn't going to give a userland application that much memory
<billenium_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<brent113> gryguy: so how do I make it work? even 1gb fails
<ubuntu-007> nikrud: is it possible chosen name of the box may conflict with installation ?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used mkvmerg's gui ? I just want to add some chapter and it is not very clear at all how to do that
<Fryguy--> brent113: you were using 1gb before, use a much smaller block size
<CindyP> nikrud: Luckily I have another pc in the room for this chat.  exit didn't do anything either - it doesn't seem like the commands are "taking"
<brent113> fryguy: so 512 Mb works, but I wanted more, any way to do that?
<Fryguy--> ...
<Fryguy--> brent113: do you know what dd is and how it works?
<nikrud> CindyP: when you ran   dpkg-reconfigure  -pcritical xserver-xorg , did it say something about saving the original?
<brent113> from what I know it allocates space for a file
<CindyP> nikrud: no didn't say anything - just a new line and nothing else
<Fryguy--> brent113: use a smaller blocksize
<nikrud> CindyP: with a new prompt, right?
<radhios> hi, how can i install screenlets on gutsy, what repo i need?
<CindyP> nikrud - no no new prompt either
<myusername> whats the best gnome torrent app?
<Fryguy--> myusername: if you insist on using a gui, deluge is probably the best bet
<Scunizi> !torrent | myusername
<ubotu> myusername: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<nikrud> CindyP: ctl-alt-f2 , what do you see?
<myusername> cool thanks guys
<CindyP> nikrud - flashing cursor in top left corner of screen
<brent113> fryguy: OHHHH i see what you did there.  2*1G != 2048 * 1M, thanks!
<alexander_> if downgrading from 7.10 to 6.10, what are the most significant differences in usability I'm likely to run into? I'm new to linux and the long time spent fixing problems is the biggest drawback for me
<nikrud> CindyP: clt-alt-f1, back to the first screen?
<CindyP> nikrud - yes
<nikrud> CindyP: try ctl-c , do you get a prompt?
<CindyP> nikrud - no
<Scunizi> alexander_, why would you want to downgrade? the next  version comes out next month then you can upgrade
<nikrud> CindyP: ok, something bad happened. Reboot is necessary
<alexander_> Scunizi, a driver issue with ATI Radeon Mobility 9000; I was told Edgy has the right driver already installed
<CindyP> nikrud - let me try rebooting - should I choose recovery mode again when I interrupt GRUB?
<alexander_> Scunizi, it's an old video card
<int_main> alexander_: there are some scrfeenshots here, for starters: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Ubuntu%206.10
<nikrud> CindyP: try the normal. If you get to something about rc.local , but no command prompt hit ctl-alt-f2
<Fryguy--> speaking of next month, i'm looking forward to JACK
<fragged> Mhm, how would I set up two instances of xorg, so I hit ctrl+alt+F(Something) to switch to different instances?
<nikrud> I don't know JACK ;p
<Fryguy--> err wait, it's not JACK, oh man what is the name of the new sound subsystem
<Fryguy--> puresound?
<nikrud> pulseaudio I think
<Scunizi> alexander_, I'm not up on ati drivers but someone here should be able to help with that card.. the next version should have better recognition  of it as well.
<Fryguy--> yah that's it, lol what a brainfart there :(
<nikrud> supposed to integrate nicely with jack so you're mostly right anyway
<BobSlob> i just installed hardy... but now i'm having problems getting packages... getting 404 errors, any ideas?
<int_main> Scunizi: sorry, but that's wrong. ATI purposefully removed support for his card in the newer versions
<Fryguy--> nikrud: my issue is i use digital out from my soundcard, which has some issues sometimes
<nikrud> BobSlob: ask on #ubuntu+1 they handle hardy for now
<IndyGunFreak> BobSlob: yes, ask in #ubuntu+1
<BobSlob> oh, my bad =P
<Scunizi> int_main, can you help him get it going on gutsy?  that's why I stick with nvidia
<Fryguy--> it's beta for a reason :)
<alexander_> Scunizi, yes int_main was very helpful, but it seems that things are at a dead end
<int_main> Scunizi: I already tried.. :(
<nikrud> beta is on the 20th, or scheduled (no hardy discussions except Ima gonna try that one)
<Scunizi> alexander_, nvidia cards come pretty cheap these days.. you don't need the latest and greatest.. the 6000 series works great
<CindyP> nikrud:  tried the normal reboot - when i got to the point where it looks like it had hung I hit ctrl-alt-f2 and now am looking at a very chunky display that says ubuntu 7.10 Calanthe tty2 then on next line Calanthe login:   It is all in very course resolution
<BobSlob> okay, another question... using mythbuntu (gutsy based) i'm getting "display server has shut down 6 times in 90 seconds" when trying to boot the cd... any ideas there?
<int_main> alexander_: you can see the release notes here: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/releasenotes/610  and you can see the versions of the programs here: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<alexander_> int_main, I have already, thanks
<nikrud> CindyP: yeah, thats a working console. Very old school. Log in there, you'll see a familar prompt. Run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg there
<E3PL> is anyone here vaguely familiar with linux mint?
<ubuntu-007> ubuntu 7.10 supports nVidia 6800 or I will need to download drivers ?
<calc> E3PL: just that i saw it mentioned as the name of a distro
<nikrud> ubuntu-007: it's supported
<fragged> E3PL, I'm sure #linuxmint or whatever there IRC room is called would be.
<Scunizi> E3PL, I like their splash screen. nice.. beyond that nope
<pdb_> has anyone here tried using the lmsensors in gdesklets?
<alexander_> int_main, I'm wondering more in terms of  usability; now that I installed linux a few weeks ago after a few years since my last attempt, I've found the automated software installation to be a great improvement
<ubuntu-007> nikrud: great
<alexander_> int_main, it's things like this that I'm wondering about - is my productivity likely to drop in moving to 6.10
<int_main> alexander_: ubuntu 6.10 uses the same software installing system. also, the ubuntu 6.10 cd is a live cd, so, apart from using the vesa driver on the live cd, you can test the general usability...
<CindyP> nikrud - I entered my userid then password then it gives me a message about Ubuntu comes with no warranty etc. etc. but uses up the whole screen and can't get command prompt.   Is there a keystroke to scroll down or clear the screen and get a command prompt?
<E3PL> there are only 3 people in #linuxmint, all i need is someone that has at least installed it
<alexander_> int_main, good point, and in fact it's already downloading
<ubuntu-007> nikrud: seems like the iso img is corrupt or whatever. Can i download 8.04 and burn the img Using Live Cd ?
<E3PL> a thousand people in here, i know at least one of you has installed ubuntus younger brother...
<nikrud> CindyP: you should get a command prompt, the usual  user@host $ . If you don't see that, there's something seriously wrong with your system, and over my head.
<Scunizi> E3PL, perhaps just pose your question.. what  you really want answered..
<nikrud> ubuntu-007: you could, but you'd need to mount a drive to download the cd to. I'm not familiar with how the live cd works, I never use it
<alexander_> int_main, you mean that the vesa driver has to be used or cannot be  used on the live cd?
<CindyP> nikrud - uugh - I've got my 7.10 CDs sitting next to me - could I try to boot from CD?  This all worked a while back - should I reinstall?
<nick_> Hey, I just installed ubuntu on a new laptop with Windows (dual-boot) but when I choose the linux kernel in GRUB it just goes to a black screen.
<fragged> E3PL, google is your friend
<E3PL> im trying to install ubuntu mint from a dvd but when i boot from it i get an error and my only option is to restart to get the same error, it says mint cannot read the boot disk, is mint unable to be installed from a DVD even though its properly written, IE: i can install ubuntu or run any other bootable iso?
<nick_> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<fragged> E3PL, stick to a distro that treats you like an idiot if you cannot figure that out
<Scunizi> E3PL, could be or it could be a bad burn
<nikrud> CindyP: maybe. If you have a lot of time invested in this system you might want to ask again for help from smarter people. Saturday nights (my time, anyway) are pretty hit or miss on help, though
<int_main> alexander_: my impression is, I've always use the vesa driver on the live cds... because they want you to reset to install the fglrx driver, and on a live cd, that accomplishes nothing
<CindyP> Nikrud - OK thanks - here i am sunday afternoon in Australia so bright eyed and awake.  THanks for your help
<E3PL> fragged, just because you can read binary or whatever else you get your kicks from doesnt give you the right to seek people who need help (by being here) and make an ass out of yourself
<E3PL> im not impressed
<BobSlob> anyone get an error trying to boot the live cd about the display server shutting down 6 times in 90 seconds?
<fragged> E3PL, your sitting here assuming other people dont have better things to do than answer your stupid questions. (some) of us have lives and do not give a flying fuck if some idiot cannot figure out the most simplest of problems, nor use google =)
<E3PL> i was thinking it might be a bad download Scunizi (since i burned it at 4x) but i dont want to make 5 copies of it and then find out linux mint doesnt like dvd's
<Saint`Diamond> Hey, I was wondering. I love ubuntu, but I also love Vista. Is it possible to put both on the same machine without having to format my Vista. It's on a same HD.
<Scunizi> E3PL, will the DL fit on a cd? if so try that.
<stdin> !language | fragged
<ubotu> fragged: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fryguy--> Saint`Diamond: yes, ubuntu will set up dualboot for you by default when you install it if vista is already installed
<alexander_> int_main, I see; would you say 6,10 has any stability issues (relative to 7.10)?
<E3PL> i dont have cd's available Scunizi
<int_main> Saint`Diamond: ZOMG! YOU LOVE VISTA!! IMPOSSIBLE
<nikrud> !google | fragged
<ubotu> fragged: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<fragged> int_main, go back to digg
<Saint`Diamond> I do windows programming with VB and C++. And I want to expand to ubuntu.
<nikrud> fragged: cool it down
<LinuxMonkey> !derivatives | E3PL
<ubotu> E3PL: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<int_main> alexander_: it was so long ago, but I really don't remeber don't remember any troubles
<rewati> hi i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop but i am not gettin any sound on my speaker but i can get sound from headphone
<int_main> fragged: hehe OK
<Scunizi> E3PL, and there's the rub.. sorry I dont have an answer to your question..  mint looks nice but I haven't tried it.
<Fryguy--> rewati: take a look at the volume control?
<rewati> ok
<Saint`Diamond> Will ubuntu do the dual boot without comprimising my vista install. Does it have the ability to pick a spot on the HD without picking sectors at the beginning?
<Scunizi> E3PL, what's the draw for you using mint?
<Saint`Diamond> Or do I have to use Gparted or whatnot?
<bfrog> can I install gnome and kde both without mucking up my menu's ?
<rewati> fryguy i did that its workin fine master is full
<Fryguy--> Saint`Diamond: ubuntu will do it for you automatically (back up your data just to be sure though)
<Scunizi> bfrog, yes
<Fryguy--> rewati: what about the other volumes? waveout and such?
<bfrog> how??
<LinuxMonkey> Saint`Diamond: it installs the boot loader in the MBR, but as long as you have vista installed before hand Ive never seen any issues
<codejunky1> Saint DiMOND: PARTIOTION WITH CARE
<LinuxMonkey> that too.lol
<int_main> fragged: ZOMG! Ron Paul uses Ubuntu to youtube on Kevin Rose's atheism. WTF
<Saint`Diamond> Hmmm.
<rewati> fryguy i don have wave out there i can just see master pcm and front
<nikrud> int_main: he's gone, let him troll elsewhere
<xtc> ubuntu is sooo bloated :(
<Fryguy--> xtc: yes it is
<tux97> hi bobslob did u get ur sound to work?
<xtc> it's nice for desktop, it's great actually
<int_main> nikrud: ok, I took too long crafting my stereotypes... :(
<Fryguy--> xtc: I just switched my server from ubuntu to something else recently
<bfrog> maybe its just me being a guy, but this is a semi-funny library name... liboobs
<Scunizi> xtc, use ubutnu minimal and install  what you want
<alexander_> int_main, btw just came across a post confirming suggestion to install edgy
<xtc> but damn it's heavy ><.
<Fryguy--> rewati: probably take a look at preferences
<Waffle> how do i do a batch conversion of images (like 100 bmp images to 100 jpg images)
<Fryguy--> Waffle: imagemagick
<codejunky1> xtc: i dont think it is better than fedora
<xtc> one question, i just downloaded 7.10, installed it, and upgrade & updated it.... now it takes quite a long time o Load the kernel...  it looks like its looking for a hanged booting process so it can take over.
<rewati> fryguy in prefrences also there is no wave out
<xtc> codejunky1:  never tried edora
<Fryguy--> rewati: so play around with the settings then
<Scunizi> Waffle try Mapivi
<xtc> :/
<bfrog> yum is so slow
<Fryguy--> codejunky1: fedora is also designed as a desktop operating system, not a server
<codejunky1> i agree
<spork969> Fryguy, that was just an example. I really have to convert a bunch of .JPG's to .jpg's
<Fryguy--> so just rename?
<int_main> alexander_: I should get going. Good luck with Edgy, though. I guess you could have 2 partitions, and keep 7.10 on one, and try out 6.10 on the other...
<codejunky1> Fryguy:what i ment was fedora is bloated whne compared to Ubuntu
<rewati> fryguy like what???
<spork969> Fryguy, yeah, but theres about 100 of them
<alexander_> int_main, thanks for your help, yeah I'll consider that as well
<Fryguy--> rewati: i don't know, i don't have your hardware, your laptop, or your configuration, you'll have to either play around and figure it out yourself, or google, or hope somebody in here has the exact same hardware you have
<Fryguy--> spork969: basic bash scripting can do that for you in 1 line or so
<codejunky1> rewati: you removed your head phones an tested?
<Fryguy--> codejunky1: yah, I know, i'm just mentioning it because we are talking about server configurations as opposed to desktop configurations
<Fryguy--> a more applicable comparison would be to rhel or centos
<spork969> fryguy, im a noob, i dont even know what bash _IS_
<rewati> codyes i did thatejunkyl
<codejunky1> Fryguy : me toot
<rewati> codjunkyl yes i did that
<Fryguy--> spork969: well now seems like a good time to learn
<spork969> fryguy, yes it does
<codejunky1> rewathi you checked the sound settings in Desktop> Preferences menu
<Saint`Diamond> Well I can always just use VirtualBox to run Ubuntu, but it does'nt give it the support to use it's graphical features such as compiz fusion or let it use linux's beautiful wireless tech.
<Fryguy--> spork969: for i in *.JPG; do mv $i ${i%%.JPG}.jpg; done
<dpt> Hi
<sdads> I have set up QEMU and I am running Windows XP in it. How can I have internet access? I have a 2wire at&t router that has a passkey to be able to connect.
<dpt> i just reinstalled ubuntu
<dpt> but I have a weird problem, I don't get to run X using startx from console as a normal user
<dpt> I can only run startx as root
<Scunizi> dpt, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tux97> i was wondering can u edit a startup file for this os to put a command so it can start my wifi when the puter is turned on?
<Fryguy--> sdads: just do a simulated NAT network card (see qemu documentation), or use a better virtualization system (virtualbox)
<sdads> Fryguy: virtualbox = free = better?
<bluewraith> tux97, are you using ndiswrapper?
<Fryguy--> sdads: yes
<Gopher> here's a question, i have a TV on s-video connection, and i'm trying to extend my screen onto the TV so that I can watch DVDs on it
<tux97> yes
<Saint`Diamond> I am using Innotek's virtualbox.
<sdads> Fryguy: then Ill try =o
<dpt> i egt this error:  (xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)googled it but did not found a way to solve it, so i had to come here)
<Saint`Diamond> But it seems to favor the win OS's
<sdads> Fryguy: any good website for info?
<bluewraith> tux97, do you have to modprobe ndiswrapper each time you boot?
<dpt> I don't want to run GDM, i don't want to start any login manager
<tux97> yes
<Fryguy--> sdads: google virtualbox, first result will probably be interesting
<dpt> it should work withouth GDM, shouldn't it?
<bluewraith> tux97, ok.. just a sec
<sdads> Fryguy: lol I have already some pages just would like to know if you had one good
<tux97> thank you bluewraith now i get help lol
<Scunizi> dpt, startx does the same thing.. the way I mentioned is the correct way of starting gui
<spork969> fryguy, "mv: missing destination file operand '.jpg'"
<Fryguy--> dpt: you'll probably have to jump through a lot of hoops for that to work, enable user level access to the graphics hardware and stuff
<ubuntu-007> when is 8.04 expected to release ? is it worth to wait for version or may i go with 7.10
<Ohm> ubuntu-007: during next month
<Fryguy--> ubuntu-007: april 27th i think is the date, and ubuntu has always supported full inplace system upgrades, so just install now and upgrade later
<Falstius> ubuntu-007: you could use install the beta, or upgrade when 8 comes out.
<Fryguy--> spork969: then you probably didn't type it right
<LinuxMonkey> !hardy | ubuntu-007
<ubotu> ubuntu-007: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<spork969> fryguy: copy and paste
<ubuntu-007> thanks Ohm , Fryguy-- , Falstius
<bluewraith> tux97, on the commandline type "sudo nano /etc/init.d/boot.local" and enter your password, then at the end of the file type "modprobe ndiswrapper" then hit ctrl-x and save changes. reboot, and it should work
<dpt> Szunici, what you told starts the login manager
<Ohm> spork969: put " characters around your file path+name
<Fryguy--> spork969: i JUST ran the command and it worked fine, so try again
<dpt> I want to be able to run startxfce4 automatically to increase boot time
<Scunizi> dpt, yes.. and the gui.. startx does the same thing if you're in a different tty..
<dpt> that's why GDM is not run on startup
<Fryguy--> dpt: well you need to log in eventually
<dpt> yeah, I have an autologin app
<dpt> the app logs me in into tty1
<ubuntu-007> can i force eject the cd rom from cd drive during live session ?
<dpt> then my .bashrc launches startx
<Fryguy--> implementing a system to bypass logging in is going to require a significant amount of effort, especially in an integrated distribution such as ubuntu
<Scunizi> dpt, which is not tty7 which is where the gui  lives
<dpt> now, if i can't run startx from console beause it laucnhes the error y told you before
<tux97> bluewraith nothing in the file yet is it only suppose to be for this only command?
<spork969> fryguy, what EXACTLY did you run?
<LinuxMonkey> ubuntu-007: no cause its running off the cd/memory
<dpt> i know, but if i run startx in a normal linux event in tty1 it'll start on tty7
<Fryguy--> for i in *.JPG; do mv $i ${i%%.JPG}.jpg; done
<dpt> i don't have to log in in tty7 for it to start
<bluewraith> tux97, hrm.... hang on a sec then. lemme see if i can remember where i put it on mine.
<zcat[1]_> Fryguy--: rename s/JPG/jpg/ *.JPG
<tux97> ok well i created one like that
<tux97> was i suppose to lol
<dpt> "XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"" Any explanation of why this msg is generated?
<Fryguy--> dpt: i told you before, it's because users don't have access to video devices, you'll need to change permissions for your video devices so that your user can access them (gdm is run as root)
<x-ip> there is a known problem with nvidia legacy drivers at ubuntu hardy heron? it seems that in a 32 bit installation, when the machine plays a video, the system freezes
<Fryguy--> x-ip: #ubuntu+1 for hardy issues
<LinuxMonkey> !hardy | x-ip
<ubotu> x-ip: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Fryguy--> zcat[1]_: neat, didn'tn know about that, thank you
<spork969> zcat[1]_:
<x-ip> ok, thanks all :)
<LinuxMonkey> gee Fryguy--  ur too fast.lol
<zcat[1]_> Hmm.. am I still logged in elsewhere?
<Fryguy--> LinuxMonkey: ?
<bluewraith> tux97, ah... now i remember. the file is "/etc/modules" sorry about that. you should see fuse, lp, and sbp2 in there as well. key in "ndiswrapper" to the end of that file and save, and it will work
<bluewraith> tux97, the boot.local was for suse... :/
<LinuxMonkey> Fryguy--: lool told him about +1 channel before I did.lol
<Fryguy--> LinuxMonkey: oh
<zcat[1]> yes I am .. KTHXBYE
<xtc> what's that root uuid that shows up as a boot option for the kernel on the grub menu ?
<dpt> ok, now i understand, UI'll see if i can manage with the permissions. Thanks once again. Good night.
<Fryguy--> LinuxMonkey: i wish I was fast and actually knew something, I feel like such a noob in this channel :(
<dpt> Cya
<tux97> bluewraith what do i need to edit?
<witepa> Hi, I am trying to install Xubuntu 7.10 onto a PowerBook G3 that has a broken CD Drive... I figure the best way to do this is through target disk mode. However, when I launch from the boot cd, the PowerBook's hard drive does not show up (Target Disk Mode essentially makes the target computer act like an external firewire drive). What should I do to make this work?
<nikrud> bluewraith: /etc/modules is right for ndiswrapper, but /etc/rc.local is the rough equiv for that boot.local
<crash\handler> kubuntu user here---why i cant hear any sound while playing youtube video,but all other apps(amarok,mplayer) are okay?how to fix this,please.
<LinuxMonkey> Fryguy--: Dont feel bad, I just started using Ubuntu again after being FORCED to use windows at work
<sdads> Fryguy: Great Ive seen virtualbox has a GPL version but has some features not included ;/
<bluewraith> nikrud, ah, thanks
<bluewraith> tux97, "sudo nano /etc/modules" and add ndiswrapper to the end of the file
<sdads> Fryguy: im trying to figure out how to make a wireless connection now
<Fryguy--> sdads: yes, and i'm sure it's nothing that you are missing, and the gpl featureset is already significantly more/better than qemu, and it's MUCH faster than qemu in every way
<nikrud> xtc: that is a unique identifier for the partition. You can see all the uuid's by running  blkid  in a terminal
<smehmood> if my box doesn't appear to be able to boot from a CD, what are my options?
<Fryguy--> smehmood: if your computer was made within the last 10 years, then it will boot from a CD, unless you have some very exotic hardware
<Fryguy--> smehmood: you could always make a boot floppy if you wanted to I guess
<crash\handler> kubuntu user here---why i cant hear any sound while playing youtube video,but all other apps(amarok,mplayer) are okay?how to fix this,please.
<spork969> zcat[1]_: "Substitution replacement not terminated at (eval 1) line 1"
<bluewraith> tux97, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537132  thats where i got that information from
<smehmood> Fryguy--: the BIOS has an option for it, and I've set it to be the first device to boot from
<smehmood> Fryguy--: and yet, with a Ubuntu server edition CD in it, it doesn't boot.
<zcat[1]> spork969: check the manpage... I might have screwed up the regex
<Fryguy--> crash\handler: flash uses a different sound setup than pretty much everything else in ubuntu, assuming you are running in firefox, take a look at the alsa-oss wrapper for flash.  i don't have specific details, but googling should give you the answer in the first few hits
<Ivory_Tusk> Hey.
<tux97> ok ty bluewraith how do i delete the first file?
<Fryguy--> smehmood: did you burn the image correctly?
<crash\handler> ok thanks!
<nikrud> smehmood: when you look at the cd in windows, is it a bunch of files and directories, or only one file?
<bluewraith> tux97, did you save a copy of it?
<tux97> the first file we made yes i put it in there as well
<smehmood> Fryguy--: nikrud: I had a friend burn it for me....  i don't know. probably something to check
<xtc> nikrud: does it have something to do with the kernel taking a bit too long to boot... there's a message about init trying to resume from some path....
<Fryguy--> smehmood: you need to make sure you "burn image to disc" you don't want to "burn a data cd"
<looksie> anyone know how to get progress of boot while Desktop 7.1 starts up?
<nikrud> xtc: that's a check to see if there's a hibernate image that needs to be loaded
<spork969> zcat[1]_, fryguy--: i can't get it to work
<smehmood> Fryguy--: I know, thanks. I've installed many a linux distros, my friend.. perhaps not, we'll see.
<bluewraith> tux97, "cd etc" and then "sudo rm -i boot.local" should do the trick
<ubuntu-007> ok thanks
<ubuntu-007> laterz
<spork969> zcat[1]_: manpage? regex?
<Fryguy--> spork969: no idea, both of these tools should work fine.
<smehmood> Fryguy--: yeah, I've just got the iso here, sorry to waste your time with that.
<xtc> nikrud:  is that removable?
<bluewraith> tux97, "cd etc/init.d", sorry
<Ivory_Tusk> I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless router.
<nikrud> xtc: no, it's part of the kernel boot up.
<spork969> fryguy--: this: "mv $i ${i%%.JPG}.jpg" is exactly word for word what i ran
<Fryguy--> spork969: nobody told you to run that
<zcat[1]> spork969: this was about the rename thing right?
<xtc> ok
<Fryguy-->  for i in *.JPG; do mv $i ${i%%.JPG}.jpg; done
<tux97> rmi command not found
<Fryguy--> ^^ is far different from what you just typed
<spork969> fryguy--, you did
<spork969> zcat[1]: yeah
<xtc> another thing... i'm having problems stting up, frame buffer, i've tried a bunch of things, but i always enf up with a black screen... i was on slackware a few hours ago and it set it up normally, what could be wrong ?
<tux97> bluewraith ty
<tux97> brb
<nikrud> xtc: framebuffer sucks in ubuntu, I gave up
<zcat[1]> spork969: rename s/JPG/jpg/ *.JPG   -- I just tested it with some junk files, it definately should work.. if you type -exactly- what I said..
<Fryguy--> spork969: ?? i did what?
<Fryguy--> mine works as well.  This really seems like pebkac to me
<zcat[1]> ID-ten-T
<xtc> pfff
<spork969> fryguy: i didnt realize you meant to type the whole thing
<Fryguy--> !!
<nikrud> xtc: my feelings exactly
<Fryguy--> are you kidding me?!
<zcat[1]> spork969: my way is easier :)
<spork969> *facepalm*
<Fryguy--> "yes, let's just ignore half of what this person tells me to type, complain it doesn't work, and not even consider for a moment that he meant to type what he actually said to type"  GENIUS
<zcat[1]> there's also the ${i/JPG/jpg} variant
<xtc> nikrud:  last try... good thing there's sshd
 * Fryguy-- calms down.....
<xtc> and i can work from another station
<tux97> bluewraith thank you so much
 * nikrud is glad to see that Fryguy-- is not gonna fry his head
<crshman> hi all, i have a drive that is partitioned for a linux sw raid, however when i attempt to add it to my array it reboots the system....and i have no idea why
<spork969> fryguy--, thank you so much
<spork969> zcat[1], thank you so much
<bluewraith> tux97, not a problem. it was fairly fresh in my memory, as i had to do the same thing to get this laptop running earlier today. (only mine was a lil more difficult, as I was building up from server without a wired connection)
<My_nics_ghosted> how do I un ghost my nick?
<tux97> oh i see sorry
<tux97> well ty i got to go
<Fryguy--> My_nics_ghosted: /msg nickserv ghost <yournickhere> <yourpasswordhere>
<bluewraith> tux97, no need to be sorry. I like breaking things and fixing them. heheh   see ya
<My_nics_ghosted> Fryguy--, thanks
<nikrud> Scunizi: , we hardly knew ye
<Fryguy--> i realize it's not the right channel, but the channel is pretty dead right now.  Does anybody have any good howto level documentation on implementing rsync as an incremental backup solution from 1 drive to another?  I been googling around and I've seen a few projects, was curious if anybody in here had a recommendation
<ATATURKIYE> Türkiye laiktir, laik kalacak !
<nikrud> !tr | ATATURKIYE
<ubotu> ATATURKIYE: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<afabian> Fryguy--: rsync has a good manual page.   It sounds like what you're proposing is a straight-forward, basic use.
<looksie> anyone have any issues with laptops not waking from sleep in 7.1
<zcat[1]> 00 03 * * * root rsync /home /media/backupdrive
<Fryguy--> afabian: yah.  I've been through the manpage, I'm looking for some more howto level documentation on doing things with rsync though
<zcat[1]> seems easy enough :)
<PovAddict> Fryguy--: google? xD
<un_dave> can someone explain to me how to setup vnc to gdm login ?
<zcat[1]> aptitude search backup -- there are some packages that might be better designed for it anyhow
<Fryguy--> wtf guys, I mentioned all of this in my concise paragraph.  I'm looking for howto level documentation, not manpage reference.  And i've already googled and found information and projects, I am looking to see if anyone had any specific recommendations
<un_dave> i've followed the forum guides, but it seems that vnc server isnt running
<zcat[1]> Fryguy--: specifically, see if that's the best too for the job first?
<zcat[1]> *tool
<crshman> is there a linux SW raid channel?
<Fryguy--> mdadm is pretty straightforward to use, what is the problem?
<xtc> wtf no distro for my old computer!!!
<crshman> i have a drive that is partitioned for a linux sw raid, however when i attempt to add it to my array it reboots the system....and i have no idea why
<bluewraith> xtc, how old a computer? tried DSL or Puppy yet?
<xtc> nikrud:  got it ^^
<zcat[1]> about the only helpful advice I can offer, if you're doing a fresh install, zero the first few blocks of both drives and boot the installer again, pre-existing raid partitons confuse the hell out of the installer kernel.
<Fryguy--> crshman: any logs?
<nikrud> xtc: framebuffer? What video card?
<xtc> bluewraith:  it's a pentium mmx 233 i'm using as printer server... this should be ok
<xtc> nikrud:  no idea man, some intel chip i suppose
<rabidweezle_> any quake buffs around? looking for anyone that compiled quakeforge or quake2forge in ubuntu feisty
<nikrud> xtc: ah. I was hoping you'd found some ati magic
<xtc> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/pmojav/specs.htm < this are the specs of my computer series
<ar0nic> nikrud
<ar0nic> what card?
<nikrud> ar0nic: x200
<Ohm> Anybody think they could handle a really strange/complex problem I've been having?
<nikrud> !ask | Ohm
<ubotu> Ohm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis_> Ohm,  do you really expect an answer to that? :) ask the question and see..
<Ohm> oh
<Ohm> sorry
<Dr_willis_> heh heh...
<Ohm> http://owner.rnachoctb.org/error.txt
<zcat[1]> resistance is futile!
<Dr_willis_> summarize it a little bit?
<Ohm> I've explained the error in that text file
<PovAddict> zcat[1]: if less than an ohm, yes
<Ohm> Dr_willis_: almost all grapical apps die with segfaults
<ar0nic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#head-792c267f08a2bf078f9ec923b65d0ac07d48a6b7
<ar0nic> this is one thread for ati
<Ohm> It started happening after I got VLC updates through the update manager thing.
<nikrud> ar0nic: ah, I meant the framebuffer console. My X is fine. But thanks anyway
<Ohm> But I am not sure wether those are to blame.
<ar0nic> framebuffer console should be left to default
<Dr_willis_> Ohm,  it sounds like some part of hardware took that time to go boom. I would test the system with some live cd's to see if  it seems to work good. and run mentest for a while.
<Fryguy--> almost certainly not hardware related
<Dr_willis_> Ohm,  a vlc update should not be affecting that  big a varity of stuff..
<nikrud> ar0nic: never! I want tux on my console ;)
<Ohm> Dr_willis_: I've booted into windows and used the computer for extended periods of time with no problems
<Ohm> so the hw should not be the problem
<Dr_willis_> Ohm,  ive seen in the past where windows is not a good test  of that.
<Fryguy--> sounds to me like a messed up compiz config.  I would turn off compiz completely and see what happens
<Ohm> Dr_willis_: k
<Ohm> Can I just run memtest or do I need to boot into the memtest OS thing?
<Dr_willis_> Ohm,  iuve had systems with bad ram run windows.. but linux dident like it.  memtest  for a while to add to the troubleshooting list, and testing with a live cd.
<Dr_willis_> boot to memtest, let it run a while.
<zcat[1]> overnight is good
<Ohm> I will, and then I'll append that to the info.
<Dr_willis_> If nothing else its one thing youve 'checked'  and can add to your purtty error repport.
<Ohm> Now I've got to be heading to bed, though. Just got home from working at a student pub, and it's 6 am
<Ohm> Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it.
<Dr_willis_> running those apps from a terminal and looking for any error messages will helop also.
<torshido> how can I get the exact memory footprint for and Apache server, to tune it accordingly with the MaxClients parameter?
<torshido> how can I know the *exact* memory size for an httpd process, I just don't think ps is exact, because of shared libs and stuff...
<torshido> the guys at #apache say I should ask my #distro guys hehe
<Ohm> Dr_willis_: check:
<Ohm> http://owner.rnachoctb.org/totlog.txt
<Ohm> most apps give errors similar to that one
<Ohm> but when googling for it, it seems it's actually just a warning
<Ohm> well, thanks again, Dr_willis_. I'll check back in tomorrow (~12h from now)
<Cam5552347111> hey. can we have some help getting ubuntu to work on a vista machine
<Fryguy--> Cam5552347111: ask a real question
<Cam5552347111> hey. can we have some help getting ubuntu to work on a vista machine?
<xtc> yes you can, what you need?
<ubuntufreak> what help
<Fryguy--> ... lol
<Cam5552347111> well
<Cam5552347111> do we need to burn the iso, or unzip the files and then burn to disc
<finer_recliner> burn the iso
<xtc> you have to burn the iso
<Cam5552347111> ok
<ubuntufreak> burn it
<zcat[1]> !iso
<Cam5552347111> and then boot from bios or in windows?
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flannel> Cam5552347111: burn the ISO file as an ISO (there isn't an "iso" file on the disk, it's the contents of the ISO)
<finer_recliner> then boot from it
<Cam5552347111> ok
<Cam5552347111> brb!
<zcat[1]> hmm.. !iso isn't all that helpful about how to burn one
<Ivory_Tusk> I can't seem to get Ubuntu to connect to my router.
<Ivory_Tusk> Any help?
<Cam5552347111> can i use roxio or nero to burn the cd?
<Fryguy--> Cam5552347111: yes
<bullgard4> What is Ubuntu's preferred download manager?
<Cam5552347111> ok
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: ?
<Cam5552347111> im booting from cd
<ubuntufreak> k3b or braseri
<bullgard4> Fryguy--: ??
<nikrud> Cam5552347111: be sure to burn it as an image, not a data cd
<Cam5552347111> as an image?
<zcat[1]> Ivory_Tusk: 'connect' how? Normally you just plug it in and it goes
<Ivory_Tusk> It's wireless.
<Cam5552347111> how do we burn it as an image pls
<zcat[1]> Ahhh.. ok. Pain.
<nikrud> Cam5552347111: a bootable image, yes. Not as a data disk. Don't know the nero interface, but there's a difference
<Cam5552347111> ok
<Fryguy--> Cam5552347111: just use whatever software you normally use, and select "burn an image"
<Ivory_Tusk> Zcat: It has been a pain.
<Cam5552347111> ill use that cd as a coaster
<ubuntufreak> as a bootable CD
<Cam5552347111> and burn a new one
<ubuntufreak> burn as a bootaqble CD
<Cam5552347111> nikrud    can it be a dvd?
<Fryguy--> yes
<ubuntufreak> or bootable dvd
<Cam5552347111> hurrah
<zcat[1]> !wifi | Ivory_Tusk You been through all this stuff?
<ubotu> Ivory_Tusk You been through all this stuff?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cam5552347111> ok
<zcat[1]> 'bootable' is irrelevant.. the ISO defines that..
<zcat[1]> If there's even an option for 'bootable' or not, you're probably already doing the wrong thing
<ubuntufreak> i was mentioning the opetion on Nero
<zcat[1]> ubuntufreak: Yes... the option of making a bootable data disk with a great big ISO file on it..
<Ivory_Tusk> Zcat, I haven't been through all of that. Thanks.
<BarrytheBullBoyB> ohhaiguyz will powerISO work to burn an iso file such as ubuntu?
<BarrytheBullBoyB> i think i need an image file
<BarrytheBullBoyB> i need halp!
<xtc> lol ubuntu server is awesomly slow damn
<Dr_willis_> use a mirror?
<xtc> *server version of ubuntu
<Flannel> xtc: what do you mean slow?
<BarrytheBullBoyB> will powerISO work to burn an iso file such as ubuntu?
<xtc> as in, cups taking a whole lot of time on processing a test page
<xtc> on a sloooow computer
<Dr_willis_> BarrytheBullBoyB,  it should.  or use 'isorecorder' or 'burnatonce' under windows.
<Fryguy--> xtc: yah ubuntu server is pretty slow.  I switched my server to something else
<Madman6510> #quit
<xtc> Fryguy--:  what are you using....
<Fryguy--> xtc: freebsd
<xtc> i've been trying to work with slack but i get this really strange error related to pstoraster filter when trying to print cups test page
<xtc> hm...
<rashind> Hey, any Azureus users around?  The latest gnome language pack update seems to have make azureus decide to use an alternative alphabet in a lot of contexts (certain column headers, pop-up titles, button text, etc)... I can't readily identify the alphabet that's being used, though.  Not greek, arabic, or cyrillic.
<rashind> I haven't hit another program having the problem, though, and Azureus was fine before the language pack update
<Fryguy--> xtc: base debian install works pretty well as a server too.  I'm really liking freebsd though
<smehmood> hey guys, if I'm configering a web server but im not currently connected to the interent, will it be easy to go back later and have it autoconfigure?
<smehmood> or should I just connect it to the interent for the whole install
<Fryguy--> smehmood: you shouldnt' need an internet connection to configure a web server..
<frootloop> help installing video drivers
<rashind> smehmood, if you can competently uncomment some lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, you should be fine
<smehmood> by configuring I meant installing ubuntu
<smehmood> rashind: I can, thanks, heh
<rashind> frootloop, what's your video card
<Fryguy--> smehmood: so now i'm confused
<frootloop> ait radeon 9250+
<Fryguy--> you are installing ubuntu a web server?
<Fryguy--> that's what you just said/meant.  ....
<rashind> frootloop, I recommend alberto milone's Envy script.  It's not official ubuntu-supported, but I've used it with great success with nVidia cards, and he's recently added ATi installation support.
<Shoopuf_> Who made all those cool Ubuntu screensavers, and are there Windows XP versions of them? The Ubuntu screensavers rock!
<smehmood> Fryguy--: yes, im installing ubuntu server edition, and I just got to the autoconfigure network portion
<xtc> aarrggggg, i can't make cups work as it should!!
<smehmood> Fryguy--: I was just wondering if it was worth it to lug the box downstairs where I have an ethernet cable and connection to have it autoconfigure, or is it easy enough to do that after the rest of the install is complete
<Fryguy--> smehmood: you can configure it later, just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<rashind> frootloop, just search google for milone envy and read on his page until you find the download link for the script...  be mindful, though.  There are some ways to go wrong.  Just make sure to follow the program's instructions, and remember it's warning about uninstalling the drivers before a kernel update.
<Flannel> !envy | rashind, frootloop
<ubotu> rashind, frootloop: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<rashind> ubotu and Flannel, I already told him it's not officially supported, so what's the problem?
<bullgard4> [Gnome] There is a symbol (icon) when downloading a file from the Internet. It is a blue rectangle with a wide white arrow which points from the center down. What program is associated with this symbol?
 * Fryguy-- has never seen this symbol
<robersonfox> i got drink some bear, bye my friends
<Rat409> bullgard4: try top or ps aux when iy happens
<Rat409> it
<sbingner> has anybody got WoW working well in Xgl? -- it works GREAT if I change it to display directly to display :0 -- but then it overwrites everything else and I can't see anything but WoW
<bullgard4> Rat409: What do you mean by 'iy'?
<Fryguy--> iy = it misspelled
<onefunk> hi having problems with synaptic
<rashind> Okay, so nobody's having alphabet troubles in azureus with the new gnome language pack update?
<Fryguy--> rashind: i didn't think anybody used azureus anymore
<rashind> onefunk, what sort of problems?
<onefunk> rashind, it won't even load. do you want me to send you the error?
<Cam5552457111> ok i found a program to write to the disc as an image called burnatonce, but it says current project does not match loaded media
<rashind> Fryguy-- I have been using Azureus for a couple of years and haven't run into a reason to switch... though, if it insists on using the wrong alphabet, that might be reason enough... but, right now I'm blaming the gnome language pack update for that.
<rashind> onefunk, sure, I'll have a look.  I'm not too bright, though.  :'P
<Fryguy--> Cam5552457111: if you can't manage to burn a cd, you should reconsider trying to learn and use a new operating system
<Cam5552457111> i can burn a cd
<Cam5552457111> its a new program im using to do it
<zcat[1]> Cam5552457111: Nero should be able to do it.. I KNOW nero can do it.
<Fryguy--> Cam5552457111: so then use an old program to do it.  it's a trivial task and you are asking an awful lot of questions about it
<Rave1_> Cam555.............. those burners will not burn DVD
<Cam5552457111> i assume i want a bootable image, not non bootable?
<Cam5552457111> ok ty
<Cam5552457111> what about poweriso
<zcat[1]> Cam5552457111: NO NO NO!!! If you even have the option of bootable/nonbootable then you are already on the wrong track!!!
<Cam5552457111> well what program should i use
<zcat[1]> Cam5552457111: somewhere up the top, file menu I think, there's an option BURN ISO to disk
<onefunk> rashind, actually first part is in french. but it says that type "deb" is unknown on the list of sources. here is the rest: E: The list of sources could not be read.
<onefunk> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<onefunk> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<zcat[1]> Nero, but don't put the ISO into a data disk.. close all that cap
<Cam5552457111> ok
<Flannel> onefunk: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> !paste | onefunk
<ubotu> onefunk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Saied> how can i connect to a vpn? i used kvpnc but it did not work
<Rave1_> Cam555... power ISO will burn DVD image
<Cam5552457111> ok
<Cam5552457111> it says in the bottom left, "Non-bootable image"
<Cam5552457111> i fear that is wrong
<zcat[1]> Rave1_: NERO will burn an iso to disk.. he already knows nero, how about we stick with just one program?
<Dr_willis_> i like 'burn at once' ya just click on the .iso and away it goes
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis_: I like gnome, I just right slick and choose 'burn to disk'
<zcat[1]> *right-click
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  if he was in gnome.. he wouldent be messign with nero. :) heh..
<jack-desktop> whats the gtk --replace command?
<zcat[1]> gnome / nautilus.. I don't even know what does it, it just happens!
<Rave1_> for some reson he is trying to use DVD
<jack-desktop> like gtk-decorator --replace?
<Cam5552457111> Out of CD's
<Dr_willis_> Nero --> recorder --> burn image
<Cam5552457111> ok ty
<Cam5552457111> i will burn the iso image to dvd with nero!
<Cam5552457111> hurrah
<Cam5552457111> i love you thanks for help
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis_: it will still work if it's a CD image to a DVD, right? I know linux will do them without even blinking
<Shoopuf_> Cam5552457111: What OS are you using, I can suggest a much better data-disc burning program for XP. :P
<Dr_willis_> Cam5552457111,  you dont burn a cd image to a dvd disk...
<Cam5552457111> vista on desktop, xp on laptop
<Cam5552457111> ok
<onefunk> Flannel: i entered /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal and both user and root have access denied
<Cam5552457111> well i only have dvds and that makes me sad
<Dr_willis_> 'burn at once' is a decent free small iso burner app for windows xp/vista
<Shoopuf_> Cam5552457111: I highly suggest using http://cdburnerxp.se/ ...It's free and roxx.
<xtc> oh my god, ubuntu is unlivable at this speed
<Dr_willis_> Theres a dozen others.. :)
<Cam5552457111> but only nero works with dvd?
<Flannel> onefunk: you need to open it up in a text editor. alt-f2, then "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Fryguy--> wheee these new cursors are pretty
<Cam5552457111> im clickinh "Burn Image to Disc" in 14 seconds
<Cam5552457111> 9 seconds
<Cam5552457111> 3 seconds
<UncleChevitz> Hey, newbalicious GNU usr here, recovering M$ usr, is a srvr distro different than a desk-top distro in any other way except that srvrs have minimal pckgs and (probably?) *AMPP icluded in their initial pckg set??
<Cam5552457111> you guys/gals are awesome thanks for your help, you deserve hearts of valor
<Shoopuf_> Cam5552457111: The link I gave you works with DVD, ISOs, CDs... It is awesome, I use it for all my CD burning needs. Also it is very simple and has a nice pretty interface.
<Cam5552457111> thanks
<Fryguy--> UncleChevitz: wow, learn to type complete words. and to answer your question, the only differences between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop are the initial set of packages that are installed
<Flannel> UncleChevitz: no.  All Ubuntu flavors are identical except the intial packages installed.  And you can switch between them at will.
<UncleChevitz> frggn addctd 2 code completion
<Fryguy--> code completion works for an extremely small CFG, not the english language (and is typically a sign of a bad programmer in the first place, one who has been exposed to visual studio for far too long)
<dreamor> Hey guys.  I'm having a problem installing 7.10 64-Bit on my new system.  I'm guessing it's the Radeon 3870 throwing it off as it stops doing anything after trying to start X.  Anyone heard of this issue and know a work around?
<onefunk> Flannel, here's the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59791/
<nikrud> Flannel: ouch :)
<nikrud> Flannel: erm, completion error ;)
<Flannel> onefunk: alright, you've got one line in there that's the problem.  Close that editor window, then alt-f2 "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and then delete the entire last line, with getautomatix in it.  Save, and you'll be working fine again.
<luke403> hey guys i need some help with samba and networking
<Fryguy--> can't help you until you ask a question
<UncleChevitz> nglsh kc prtty mch b Usd wthwt vwls
<UncleChevitz> errr...kn
<Black_Magic> Well Can someone help we with not having internet when im connected "supposubly" i cannot connect to anything or browse basically so i did a dmesg while supposably connected and i think at the bottom is my problem can anyone tell me how to put that into retrospect? my dmesg is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59792/
<luke403> okay well i got far enough to make my ubuntu drive show up as a network drive but now it wont let me write to it
<UncleChevitz> I only know what MSVS is from reading about it
<felice> Anyone knows why my Firefox 2.0.0.12 stopped rendering graphics properly as they all look pretty crappy now?
<luke403> that is on windows
<bullgard4> felice: Please describe exactly how the graphics look now in order that someone can suggest a troubleshoot.
<smehmood> felice: perhaps specifying what is 'crappy' about them will help people figure out what's wrong?
<Fryguy--> luke403: make sure you are flagging it as read-write and not just readonly
<luke403> it is all set to read and write
<onefunk> Flannel, thank you so much.
<Flannel> onefunk: no problem
<felice> buullgard4: if you take a look at Distrowatch.com you'll see all distribution logos looking pretty squared. Obviously this applyes to all websites making large use of png / gif  / jpg graphics. NOTE: opera does not have this problem...
<smehmood> felice: the first thing to do whenever firefox does something weird is to disable all your extensions
<smehmood> and see if the problem still persists
<ogre> hey guys, I installed enlightenment earlier today and switched back to gnome. now nm-applet isnt working. I get this error ** (nm-applet:6432): WARNING **: <WARN>  nma_dbus_init(): could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.24" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'
<felice> alright, then. That I'll do on they fly
<UncleChevitz> Oh, fryguy, flannel, forgot 2 thnk, totally answred my question
<ogre> anybody know how to fix it?
<Cam5552457111> I think the abacus is better than vista
<luke403> Fryguy--:, they are all set to read and write
<tomcatt> sup
<Fryguy--> luke403: and do guests have read/write, or are you logging in as a user
<tomcatt> is anyone running zfs under ubuntu yet?
<Fryguy--> tomcatt: i'd imagine very few are, since the project is very new and still pretty unstable
<Fryguy--> and it's feasibility isn't going to be that good since it runs in userland
<tomcatt> Fryguy:  okay.  unstable?  nnaaa, i can wait.
<luke403> i am logging on as the same username that i have in ubuntu but in my drive properties in ubuntu all the premmisions are set to read only but i cant change them
<Fryguy--> then you don't have it set as read-write
<luke403> it wont let me though
<michael__> hello
<oni> hi all
<michael__> does anyone know how to moun a ide drive. (ive only mounted a sata drive)
<michael__> not sure what /dev the ide would be
<Fryguy--> michael__: hda hdb hdc or hdd depending on where it is plugged in
<michael__> hmm
<michael__> none is coming up
<Frogzoo> michael__: /dev/sd# again
<oni> how do i install a tar.gz?
<Fryguy--> oni: that's a very vague question
<Fryguy--> be more specific
<oni> firefox
<Fryguy--> why
<Frogzoo> oni: you uncompress it with 'tar zxf blah.tgz' then read the README or INSTALL
<Fryguy--> firefox is installed by default
<michael__> yeah i have heaps of sda# and sdb# but i thought they would be sata drives
<Frogzoo> michael__: they're ide also, since 2.6.19 or so
<Lagg> my IDE drives show up as sdX
<michael__> ahh cool.
<michael__> so is there any way of knowing which one is for the hard drive in question?
<michael__> seeings i have 3 hard drives and couple of partions
<Lagg> that was a head scratcher when that change happened.
<luke403> Fryguy--:, it wont let me set any more premissions on in my drive properties
<Fryguy--> luke403: it's on the server, not in windows...
<luke403> i know
<Fryguy--> go re-read whatever tutorial you used to install samba again
<Lagg> Probably going to want to look at your fstab
<Lagg> that will tell you what get mounted by default
<luke403> when i go to properties of my harddrive in ubuntu it wont allow me to change any of me premissions
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how can I compare contents of two directories on the console to see which files are different
<shirish> is it possible?
<luke403> it is set to read only for all users
<zcat[1]> shirish: diff
<Fryguy--> luke403: it has nothing to do with the permissions of the hard drive, it has to do with the permissions in samba
<Fryguy--> shirish: any diff tool is going to be able to do that, pick one (meld, vimdiff, diff, etc)
<shirish> zcat[1]: how do I use diff?
<Fryguy--> manpage
<Lagg> man diff
<Lagg> or man diff | more
<shirish> Lagg: I did that, I find it confusing
<zcat[1]> Fryguy--: I wrote a dedupe script.. takes an md5 of all the files in a directory, sorts it, then deletes all but the first file if there are identical copies
<Lagg> yeah I've never heard of it before
<Lagg> I was just pulling that answer from general knowledge
<Wamphyri> does anyone use sli in ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> shirish: typically diff file1 file2
<zcat[1]> shirish: man diff will tell you more
<shirish> zcat[1]: mine is little different I have two directories, one directory has 40 files while the other reports 45, I want to find which 5 files are missing
<smehmood> shirish: type diff dir1 dir2
<shirish> zcat[1]: already tried that, it doesn't have usage examples which would make it easy for me.
<zcat[1]> ls dir1/ dir1.txt ; ls dir2/ dir2.txt ; diff dir1.txt dir2.txt
<shirish> zcat[1]: doesn't show any differences
<smehmood> shirish: or, just diff dir1 dir2 will tell you which files are unique to that directory
<zcat[1]> ls dir1/ > dir1.txt ; ls dir2/ > dir2.txt ; diff dir1.txt dir2.txt
<zcat[1]> sorry, got it wrong the first time
<Wamphyri> ok does anyone run 8600GT w/ ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> smehmood: that works? Hmm.. I thought it only compared two files :)
<jose__> hello
<zethero1> why is it that gparted cannot delete and create NTFS partitions?
<jose__> anyone speak sspanish??
<shirish> zcat[1]: thought the same here.
<Frogzoo> !es | jose
<ubotu> jose: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zcat[1]> zethero1: it can't?
<jose> gracias
<zethero1> zcat[1]: not for me anyhow....
<smehmood> zcat[1]: well I looked at the manpage and turns out it does directories too, heh
<zcat[1]> zethero1: Probably best to leave windows to deal with it's own filesystem anyhow :)
<zethero1> zcat[1]: I am using the partition editor in Ubuntu Gutsy
<shirish> guys now I want to .bzip2 a directory, anybody knows how?
<zcat[1]> shirish: tar cjf foo.tbz foo/
<dutch> hey, what command (or program) rescans hard disks, and regenerates your grub configuration Ubuntu-default-style?
<zethero1> zcat[1]: ummm... I am working on an external USB drive and I want to remove the NTFS partitions
<zcat[1]> zethero1: try fdisk, it can do it..
<shirish> also its a file transfer so what would be better, a .bzip2 compressed file or a .gzip compressed file?
<zcat[1]> I'm really sure the installer thingy can do it though..
<gdaizishe> I call it a "SARDINE ON WHEAT"!
<zcat[1]> shirish: bzip will be smaller, usually
<smehmood> I seem to have a problem: im installing ubuntu server edition, and when it asked me for what software to install I meant to select LAMP Samba and OpenSSH, but I hit enter instead of space, so it went ahead and installed something, im not sure what. it then told me install was completed, so I chose Go Back, and re did the select software step this time correctly
<smehmood> now it is asking me to put in the install disc into /cdrom/
<smehmood> but I already have it in there
<smehmood> and it gives me no other option other than continue
<Wamphyri> smehmood remount the drive
<xtc> any of you think a pentium mmx 233 is just too old for handling network printing ?
<smehmood> how can I remount the drive when im running the install?
<shirish> smehmood: I think there is a #ubuntu-server channel specifically for issues like that.
<Wamphyri> smehmood press alt-f2
<shirish> zcat[1]: what about corruption, which of the two is less likely to have corruption
<smehmood> oh nice
<shirish> zcat[1]: I mean between gzip & bzip2
<zcat[1]> shirish: neither. md5sum the file at this end, md5sum it again at the other end..
<dutch> hey all :) anyone know what command (or program) rescans hard disks, and regenerates your grub configuration Ubuntu-default-style?
<shirish> true
<zethero1> how can I get gparted to create ntfs partitions?
<daizisheng> I call it a "SARDINE ON WHEAT"!
<Lagg> xtc:  it would run ok , but may not run ubuntu very well (maybe look towards Slackware)
<Wamphyri> lynx sucks for trying to view the forums lol
<zcat[1]> !uuid | dutch
<ubotu> dutch: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_willis_> dutch,  ive NEVER found that app. :) the isntaller does it.. but i cant seem to find out whats actually doing it.
<zcat[1]> dutch: other than that you have to paste then into grub or fstab by hand
<dutch> Dr_willis_: hmmmmm, i seem to remember using something that di exactly that on an older installation, just cant remember ;-)
<Dr_willis_> sounds like somthing to put on the ubuntu-brainstorm web site
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis_: you could script something in bash in about five minutes..
<Dr_willis_> dutch,  update-grub just rereads the menu.lst i wonder if  theres some dpkg-reconfigure grub that can do it..
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  proberly 5 hrs for me. :)
<zcat[1]> dpkg-reconfigure grub might do it
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  but i niormally do it by hand heh.,
<dutch> yeah maybe
<zcat[1]> I often clone ubuntu installs (I get two or three machines to refurb, set one up nice with updates and restricted-extras, then clone it
<shirish> zcat[1]: doing tar cjf foo.tbz foo/ gives the extension of the file .tbz not bzip2. The extension should be .bzip2
<zcat[1]> and I was thinking about writing a script to do it automatically
<zcat[1]> shirish: correct. It's a tar.bzip2 file.. .tbz is the usual extension
<shirish> zcat[1]: The guy to whom I'm sending it to has windows, I know 7-zip has the ability to uncompress .tbz files correct?
<Dr_willis_> 7zip can do most archives
<zcat[1]> shirish: winzip should recognise that, it's very, very common.
<shirish> zcat[1]: or would somebody recommend something different
<Dr_willis_> You could just use zips
<shirish> there is an application called zips ?
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis_: tbz is smaller, and winzip handles it afaik
<Dr_willis_> theres the zip command. :)
<Dr_willis_> !info zip
<ubotu> zip (source: zip): Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (gutsy), package size 103 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Dr_willis_> spendig more time figureing out how to archive the stuff.. the it will take to send it. ? :)
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis_: It's archived now, in a format 7-zip will have no trouble with
<Dr_willis_> thers 7zip for linux also. :)
<Dr_willis_> !info 7zip
<ubotu> Package 7zip does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis_> ack!
<Dr_willis_> !7zip
<zcat[1]> shirish: the file you have now, .tbz, should be fine.. I'm fairly sure 7-zip handles that
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<zcat[1]> Just checked the 7zip page... abosultely totally supports tbz files
<shirish> Dr_willis_: zcat[1]: thanx :)
<norty> Question: I'm trying to simulate the pipe command in ubuntu with a c program, I can't seem to find me error, can someone help me find it? here is the code http://rafb.net/p/CxTF7p25.html
<jrib> norty: ##c is a better place to ask for C programming help
<zcat[1]> and for .net coders, #c# ?
<norty> ive asked there but no one seems to be alive, thought i might as well ask here since it has to do with linux/ubuntu.. couldn't hurt and im desperate.. ive been trying to fix this for days
<jrib> zcat[1]: meh, maybe ##mono
<neeto> Is there a way that I can make my mouse always stick in the middle? (I am trying to play an FPS with wine, but as soon as my mouse hits the edge of my screen, I can't look any further in that direction)
<zcat[1]> I thought mono was a disease.. perhaps it is.
<jrib> zcat[1]: or ##csharp apparently
<neeto> Or better yet, make wine force dxgrab on a game?
<Trubadurix> hiihhi
<Wamphyri> wow
<Wamphyri> first shot and i got the 8600GT's installed
<Wamphyri> brb
<Trubadurix> hey any know what "Evolution Alarm Notifier" is, and do i need it to start up on boot?
<smehmood> Evolution is GNOME's email program
<rxndx78> having some issues with the fonts in applications that are being ran with Wine... Any ideas?
<smehmood> and calender program
<smehmood> Trubadurix: so, if you don't use Evolution (which if you didn't see before, is GNOMES email/calender/PIM program) you don't need it at startup
<zcat[1]> Trubadurix: do you use the appointment feature in evolution?
<Trubadurix> no i have gmail
<Trubadurix> ok i turn it off then :)
<zcat[1]> Trubadurix: you don't need it then
<Trubadurix> thx
<shirish> hi all, I'm looking at the md5sum page on wikipedia
<shirish> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<shirish> it says here one can put the put the md5sum in a file let's say somefile.md5
<rxndx78> I've noticed that the issue with the fonts is only happening in Firefox and Veoh under Wine...
<rxndx78> they are barely readable
<shirish> now the md5sum should it be just the alphanumeric string which is generated when one is using that command or the string+ filename ?
<zcat[1]> shirish: in linux md5sum foo.tbz  > checksum.md5 -- in windows I don't know.. not worth the bother usually, just transfer the file and as long as the whole thing goes through it's 99.999% likely to be fine
<zcat[1]> shirish: it's just a big long number.. if you get the same number at both ends it's -exactly- the same file
<joe7d6>  any recommendation for pci or usb wifi device? is pci more compatible than usb under linux? i have a linksys wusb54gc which does not work...
<Jafet> If you're using Windows, it's probably not worth caring about anyway.
<shirish> zcat[1]: I just want to know what's stored in an .md5 file just the number or number+filename in some .csv way or something?
<zcat[1]> there's probably a million utilitues you can download for windows to do it.. most of them packaged with some spyware :)
<Yuji> Hi guys, i was installing all the java packages when now suddenly it says "unmet dependencies, run apt-get -f install" on any apt-get I do. what should I do?
<jrib> !md5sum | shirish
<zcat[1]> shirish: just the number in plain text
<ubotu> shirish: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Jafet> As for me, I'm trying unsuccessfully to coexist with the nvidia-glx-* drivers.
<smehmood> so during my server its stuck at 83% - Installing the kernel - retrieving and installing linux-server. Last time this happened I pressed enter and it moved along, but then I messed up the instal later on so now im redoing it. I just want to know if I should wait or does pressing Enter do something?
<zcat[1]> smehmood: just wait, there's some parts of the install where it pauses for a while, that's quite normal
<tux97> can someone help me about my network cause i can not access my other computers
<Yuji> anything I do in apt-get tells me to try "-f" because sun-java6 has unmet dependencies
<stephen_> hello i need help connecting my vbox with vista on it to connect to the internet and my network
<stephen_> ????
<kee> No audio on via vt8233/A/8235/8237   I've checked the switches to confirm that external audio was unchecked. Any help???  Ubuntu 7.10
 * tarkus takes a HUGE POOP all over the kitchen and smothers it in a sandwich. ooh yeaaa gonna munch on THAT you little HORSEY!!!!!
<Tixer> I have two network cards, one is eth0 and the other one is a wifi card. How can I control which one a program uses?
<joseluis> Hi,  I can't receive any email on evolution from gmail
<Jafet> Installing nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new causes the system to suddenly stall after a short while and chew the hard disk. Is this normal?
<Adlai> I'm running ion3, and I'd like to run just one application under metacity, while I'm running ion3 for everything else, in the same session
<joseluis> is it a problem with evolution 2.12.1?
<Adlai> someone told me there was an easy way to do this, but I haven't found documentation for it
<Adlai> anyone know of something like this?
<joseluis> hello there
<rabidweezle> what's the dpkg command to reconfigure xorg (graphics and keyboard and somesuch)
<benguin> rabidweezle, its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rabidweezle> ty :)
<Doris-Biene> moin
<benguin> anyone here used openoffice impress with videos embedded in a slide?
<joseluis> does somebody had a problem with evolution with the pop.gmail.com?
<gregbrady> Using the default setup for squid, does it automatically cache webpages?
<chattan> anyone upgrade to 8.04?
<shirish> zcat[1]: you still around buddy?
<Jafet> chattan, read topic.
<zcat[1]> no
<shirish> :)
<shirish> ok here's the thing
<shirish> I have a file let's say picnic.tgz
<shirish> sorry picnic.tbz
<Myxb> how do i preserve file attributes when copying? cp -p does not do that: file filestamps are not preserved.
<shirish> now I do md5sum picnic.tbz
<shirish> it gives me some string which is the md5sum of that picnic.tbz
<damo22> Myxb: try rsync
<shirish> now I copy or create a file called picnic.md5 & in that I store the string which was given before.
<Myxb> damo22: i'll do that but does cp work or is it broken?
<shirish> now when I try to use this command md5sum -c picnic.md5 it doesn't work
<Ee_2251> wow! just got a new gfx card and compiz looks great
<damo22> Myxb: i dont know
<shirish> it says md5sum: picnic.md5: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found
<shirish> anybody has any idea how can I fix that?
<dbmoodb> ... is there any reason for my sh to have changed /usr/bin/sh1 or /usr/binmd5 .... rkhunter ....
<Myxb> damo22: i'll try and if it works will just add an alias. thanks
<damo22> Myxb: you might want to read the man pages for rsync switches
<rokirakat> go
<Jafet> md5sum picnic.tgz > picnic.md5 ?
<shirish> ok lemme try that.
<Jafet> Isn't that _the_ way to "store" the md5 data into the checksum file.
<Myxb> damo22: exactly what i do now
<rokirakat> i am a new use for Ubuntu
<Trubadurix> hey i have some more questions. in the session there is also "Tracker, User folders update, Visual" do i need them? i dont realy know what they do.
<adrian_2002ca> dudes, how do i change the default pdf viewer application?
<adrian_2002ca> to xpdf
<onefunk> hi there. i'm getting an error message when i try to change my desktop themes and such. it says: cannot start "gnome-settings-daemon". any tips?
<shirish> Jafet: I think u're right, I got it the wrong way.
<stefano> i just realise that half of the questions here are things that are going to be fixed in 8.04
<stefano> so nice to see
<adrian_2002ca> onefunk, u tryin to change the theme or visual stile?
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, i think if you just select xpdf in the "open with..." dialog
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, if you have such a dialog, i'm not sure what's it called
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, but that should do it i guess
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, i know, but i dont wanna do that for every pdf
<soulc> yo
<adrian_2002ca> (im on live ...does that make a dif)?
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, so you want to open just one pdf with xpdf?
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, no for many...im jhust doin schoolwork...and i hav to dl every pdf to desktop to open it
<adrian_2002ca> i wanna dblclick and get xpdf instead of document viewr since its soooooo slow
<benguin> hi people... anyone here used openoffice impress with videos embedded in a slide?
<Jafet> <adrian_2002ca> ... dblclick ... soooooo slow
<benguin> I can't seem to embed a video in a slide and make it loop
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, if you want to do it directly from the browser, you can select "open with" in the download dialog, i don't know where the xpdf executable lies, but you can find that out by opening a terminal window and type "whereis xpdf"
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, oh isee
<adrian_2002ca> Jafet, what?
<adrian_2002ca> stefano,m thanks
<adrian_2002ca> terminal bound to windows key....oh the irony
<onefunk> adrian_2002ca, any. both. i'm in ubuntu studio and i just reinstalled my invidia graphics card drivers so it's probably that. but what do i do now. i am kinda new at this.
<gregbrady> Using the default setup for squid, does it automatically cache webpages?
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, i think if you select xpdf in the dialog that you get by right-clicking the file and selecting "open with another application" (could be named differently, i have a l9ed version), this should make it open it with xpdf by default
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, o cool
<Myxb> damo22: hm.. rsync -t <src> <des> still does not work. the files i copy still get the current timestamp instead of original one.
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, try and tell me if it works, i'm not really sure since i'm not on 7.10 right now
<damo22> Myxb: sorry mate not sure
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, kk
<stefano> Myxb, the timestamp comes directly from the filesystem, if you move files onto a different filesystem there is no way to preserve it.
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, nope...i got it in open with menu...but its still defaulted as...guess....document viewer
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, why don't you just open xpdf and open up the files from the open file menu inside xpdf?
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, fair enough lol
<Myxb> stefano: i know. but i copy file from one dir to another inside the same fs. i only have one disk: ext3
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, possibly you can even open files from a URL instead of a file within xpdf
<Behnam> Hello
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, although i was jus tryin to see that linux is versatile
<Behnam> Does anyone know a Nvidia flash read/write utilty for Linux ? :(
<stefano> Myxb, the file gets touched, whenever you touch a file it changes the timestamp.
<zcat[1]> !info mumble
<ubotu> Package mumble does not exist in gutsy
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, well your question kind of bugs me right now, because in the new version of ubuntu (which is to come out next month), it is so terrebly easy to do exactly what you want to do
<stefano> :>
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, the trick with locating works for firefox so im happy
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, oh then I cant wait for the new version
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, whats the new codename
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, great! i'm glad youre enjoying ubuntu :-)
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, i havent used windows in 5 dsyd :D
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, the codename is Hardy Heron 8.04 (with 8 being 2008 and 04 being april)
<adrian_2002ca> *days
<Myxb> stefano: i see. ok so how do i cp a file so that at least its time is preserved? there are options -p, --preserve that seem should do it(?)
<shirish> thanx everybody
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, if you have some questions about the next version join #ubuntu+1 and we can talk about it there
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, will it be even sweeter than gutsy?>does it have good persistance
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, okdokie
<stefano> Mythor_, i don't think that its possible to preserve the timestamp without any hardcore hacking
<stefano> oh sry
<gregbrady> nobody else online now using squid proxy server?
<stefano> Myxb,  i don't think that its possible to preserve the timestamp without any hardcore hacking
<J-_> How can I give permissions to my external hard drive? I want to change it back to how it was a while ago. I had to sudo a command to put something on it, or gksu nautilus and navigate to it and add whatever...
<soulc> yo my eye candy stopped working any suggestions where to start?
<Dr_willis> with slightly clearer info on when/how/what you did befor it stopped :)
<Dr_willis> I would also check to make sure you booted the proper kernel, not the 386 one by mistake
<soulc> well see that is the problem
<Hamled> is there a simple way to start a command in the background and have it automatically re-run that command when it stops?
<soulc> it was working and I moved the mouse to deactivate the screensaver and boom not there
<Myxb> stefano: i actually can it using krusader (just example), but not in terminal and not in mc. seemed not right to me.
<demonotaku> wow for a alpha build there was alot of updates on the first day lol
<Dr_willis> Hamled:  what sort of command?
<soulc> i'll ask later thanks
<Hamled> running an application (python)
<J-_> What command should I use to chante permissions on my external hard drive so that I can only read files as normal user, and use sudo to rend anything on the external drive?
<|thunder> hardy when ?
<stefano> Myxb, oh i see, sorry i have no further ideas then :-)
<Dr_willis> J-_:  what filesystem is on the external drive?
<gregbrady> Wow, this dansguardian thing really does work!!!
<J-_> Dr_willis: ext3
<oboy03> i have 2 laptops wid wifi, can I make them work as if they are on lan?
<oboy03> what is dansgaurdian?
<gregbrady> oboy03, it is web filtering
 * demonotaku taps his foot as the 397 some updates for the latest alpha
<zcat[1]> anyone know where there might be a 64bit package for mumnle?
<Dr_willis> J-_:  i normally chown a directory on drives like that so the user has full access to that directory but not the rest of the drive
<Dr_willis> J-_:   you could chmod the files/dirs to let users only read them. if you wanted.
<J-_> Dr_willis: Well, I liked it how I had it before. I just forget what the command was, and how I did it
<Dr_willis> J-_:  chown them to root, and then chmod them where the world has read access...
<salomon_> Hello
<co_rieUrrrrrrr> oi
<salomon_> Does anybody know what the command is for the "Lock Workstation" in gnome?
<nkk> hi every one
<nkk> can anyone help me..?
<pajamian> !ask _ nkk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask _ nkk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gauravdott> My music isn't playing properly the sound is crippy whether its .oo format or .mp3 format even if i have installed required codecs can anyone help
<pajamian> !ask | nkk
<ubotu> nkk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nkk> It says that Bittorrent is installed...but i can't find it.....can someone tell me where it is?
<nkk> i'm using 7.10 gutsy btw
<Dr_willis> !torrent | nkk
<ubotu> nkk: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<gauravdott> mine is 7.04
<Dr_willis> nkk:  the command is 'bittorrent' i thought.
<salomon_> >	Does anybody know what the command is for the "Lock Workstation" in gnome?
<nkk> that means i've to use it from terminal?
<gauravdott> hellooooooo plz help
<Dr_willis> nkk:  try double clicking on a .torrent file
<Dr_willis> nkk:  i tend to use other torrent clients, then the default one.
<salomon_> @nkk: Yes, or install another client, such as KTorrentGibbon, or uTorrent and use it in wine
<nkk> alright. thanx
<nkk> i've used utorrent
<nkk> i think i'll download that one
<pajamian> nkk: the standard bittorrent package is a terminal package, yes.  If you want the gui version install bittorrent-gui or one of the other many packages just mentioned by ubotu
<Dr_willis> utorrent is a windows app.
<Dr_willis> it can work with wine
<Trubadurix> gauravdott: maby its something in alsamixer ?
<salomon_> @Dr_willis: Yes, it works perfectly with wine. I'm using it now :)
<gregbrady> Anyone using squid out there?
<Jafet> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fourvees> why not try azuereus
<pajamian> why use a windows program when there's lots of native linux ones to do the task?
<fourvees> java client
<Dr_willis> salomon_:  untill they break somthing in the next update.. :) its been on/off with it for a while.. but  not tried it lately
<gauravdott> i have tried every player available
<pajamian> !sound | gauravdott
<ubotu> gauravdott: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jafet> pajamian, because µTorrent is a very good example of software done the right way.
<Jafet> Even if it's for Windows.
<salomon_> @Dr_willis: On the download page of uTorrent: "For Wine, Windows 95 (Winsock2), 98/ME, NT/2000, XP, 2003, and Vista." So i think they'll make it compitable with every release
<Dr_willis> salomon_:  of course with wine.. theres always 'issues' :)   sucks when ya update wine and then it breaks a game,,, or visaversa..
<Dr_willis> I will stick with ktorrent...
<Jafet> Hrm, BinaryDriverHowto isn't updated for 7.10, it seems.
<pajamian> Jafet: I'm all for using wine with windows programs when there is no alternative, but there are indeed lots of Linux torrent apps so even though utorrent may be very good I fail to see why it's really needed for Linux.  That said, I'm not opposed to helping someone install it with wine if they really want it.
<iri_2223> Is it unheard of on Gutsy for shutdown and restart to fail? As in you actually choose to do either of these options and you get a blank screen in lieu of the action itself.
<Arenlor> Hello, I'm looking for a good screen reader (I'm using Gutsy), I just need it to be able to read web pages to check for accessability
<pajamian> Arenlor: I don't know of any screen readers (I'm sure they're out there, I just never had need for them), but I've found that if a web page displays well in a terminal-based browser such as elinks you can generally count on it to work well with screen readers.
<iri_2223> So um is it unheard of then? My installation is only a day old.
<Dr_willis> iri_2223:  could be a kernel/apci/power saving issue.
<Jafet> iri_2223: The solution in this case might be Reinstall It And Pray Unscientifically That It Goes Away.
<juggaloreborn> hi all
<juggaloreborn> can someone help me out really quick with grub
<Dr_willis> depends on the issue. :)
<juggaloreborn> i want to make it wait 15 seconds before it autoloads ubuntu
<SliMM> hello
<juggaloreborn> im dualbooting windows and ubuntu
<SliMM> how can i create a script to mount iso images (and umount them) just as CDs and memory sticks are mounted?
<famicom> lo room
<famicom> SliMM read up on bash scripting
<juggaloreborn> im just trying to figure out how to  get into it
<SliMM> i.e. how can i make it appear in "computer///"
<SliMM> ?
<famicom> not something specifically related to ubuntu
<juggaloreborn> i know with lilo it was lilo config
<famicom> you need to check out bash and nautilus
<famicom> now, right now i got a desktop install livecd
<famicom> is there any switch for the installer that i can pass so that i can do a minimal install, rather than a fullblown deskto
<famicom> p
<Trubadurix> juggaloreborn: /boot/grub/menu.lst then change timeout
<SliMM> famicom: yes, but to make it appear in "computer:///" i think is related to ubuntu
<famicom> SliMM no, that's related to nautilus and perhaps udev
<juggaloreborn> thanks
<Trubadurix> juggaloreborn: you can also install "startupmanager" if u wanna have a graphical program to control such thing
<chemical> Hello room
<famicom> If you don't know what these things are, then you need to get familiar with those before you can write a script such as the one you just described
<famicom> furthermore, if you google around, i bet you can find something very similar to what you are aiming for
<Kopfgeldjaeger> how can i print the tables in openoffice calc again? i mean, the lines around the cells...
<chemical> Is there anyone who has been using gFTP succefully?
<chemical> or any relative program
<neeto> How can I send a my mouse to a certain coordinate?
<chemical> this is a geeky q
<juggaloreborn> naw i dont mind the cli
<juggaloreborn> but it just told me permision denied
<juggaloreborn> i tried sudo ing it, but it told me no suck command
<Trubadurix> u have ubuntu with gnome?
<juggaloreborn> yeps
<gyaresu_> Someone decided that mpd would be compiled without m4a capabilities (amongst others) to keep it out of 'restricted' or whatever. Anyone got a good link to ubuntu package names for dependencies?
<Trubadurix> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<juggaloreborn> aww gediat
<juggaloreborn> *gedit
<Ziroda1> Is it possible to stream music over a VPN connection using DAAP?
<juggaloreborn> forgot that part
<juggaloreborn> thanks
<Trubadurix> np :)
<Jafet> gksudo gedit
<Jafet> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Speora> Errr.
<Speora> Anyone in?
<Jafet> No, we're just 1159 bots.
<Jafet> !ubotu
<sethX_> :)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Speora> LoL, it's nice to know that bots are so willingly to help.
<Speora> haa.
<Speora> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Speora> I wonder why is everyone quiet anyway.
<legend2440> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Dr_willis> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Speora> I just wanna ask, I had Ubuntu Edgy installed on my laptop along with XP dual boot.
<Dr_willis> it is 4 am in the usa :)
<Speora> Now I wanna completely remove the Edgy and install the latest version of Ubuntu.
<Speora> How should I go about it?
<Speora> Hehe.
<Speora> Okay, well, it's 4 pm in Malaysia here, hehe
<Dr_willis> you dont want to keep anything from the edgy install?
<gyaresu_> !offtopic | Speora That's why.
<ubotu> Speora That's why.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Saint`Diamond> Question: Some reason, my installation of ubuntu's root pass is messed up. Am I screwed and have to reinstall? Or is there some way to reset the root pass.
<Dr_willis> if not.. use fdisk to delete the existing linux install.. boot the linux install cd, have it install to the now unallocated space
<Speora> Nah, don't wanna keep anything, wanna do a clean reinstall.
<Dr_willis> fdisk, to delete, then reinstall.
<Speora> fdisk, fdisk where? I'm pretty much a newb here.
<Speora> Hehe.
<Saint`Diamond> gparted for the win.
<fourvees> remove the edgy partition
<Speora> Okay, how about the MBR, if I remove the partition, when I boot up me laptop, will it still shows like 7 options there?
<Speora> Hehe.
<LimCore> how to report bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ page?
<Speora> 1 being windows, 6 being different versions of Ubuntu with different kernel?
<fourvees> take a copy of your menu.lst
<fourvees> if it is grub
<Speora> Yeah, it's GRUB.
<Speora> Hehe.
<Speora> Mm hrmm..
<nkk> in Synaptic Package Manager..whenever i select some package to install..it pops up the message that list of application is not available..
<Dr_willis> Speora:  when you reinstall linux.. it will redo the grub menus
<nkk> why does this happen?..i can't install the any codecs due to this
<Dr_willis> Speora:  if you want JUST windows.. then you will need to reinstall the windows boot loader.
<Dr_willis> nkk:  do a 'update, and upgrade' and try again?
<Speora> Ah, I want Ubuntu again, hehe, cool. Okay, thanks, that's pretty much it, thanks Dr_willis.
<Speora> I'm just a little worried if it'll screwed up the MBR, the bootloader kind of thing hehe.
<frold> anyone that know a alternative to TVuplayer for linux?
<fourvees> there is nothing to worry about it
<Jafet> It's pretty difficult to screw up hardware from inside software.
<fourvees> grub can always be reinstalled later
<fourvees> even if u screw
<Saint`Diamond> Question: Some reason, my installation of ubuntu's root pass is messed up. Am I screwed and have to reinstall? Or is there some way to reset the root pass. ^repost^
<Speora> The Win XP can still be bootable eh?
<fourvees> yes unless if you don affect C: partition
<fourvees> make sure how u have installed grub
<SliMM> how do i make a custom script appear in the context menu of nautilus for certain filetypes?
<Speora> Okie dokie, thanks forsaken_.
<Speora> Okie dokie, thanks fourvees.
<Speora> LoL.
<fourvees> welcome speora
<neeto> So I am trying to play Tribes Vengeance with wine, and for some reason, it doesn't try to do dxgrab, even though I have it enabled, is there a way to FORCE it, so that my mouse will stop moving but still send input to ONLY the game
<legend2440> Saint`Diamond: why not just use sudo instead of having a root password?
<Saint`Diamond> Does'nt sudo require a pass?
<Dim252> Привет
<legend2440> Saint`Diamond: yes its your user password that you use to login. Forgot it?
<Saint`Diamond> LoL thanx got it.
<Saint`Diamond> sudo passwd root
<bluecake> Dim252, what?
<Dim252> i find russians
<Saint`Diamond> Needed root for virtualbox guest editions.
<zuhaib|laptop> Hello
<Chris|> anyone know a tweak or a howto to install virtual componets to virtualbox, i really want to get a game to work under it for xp :/
<Saint`Diamond> I know virtualbox pretty good.
<Saint`Diamond> Is XP the guest?
<Toshio> What's the easiest way to open up a port but only have it accessible from a remote location defined by way of dynamic DNS (someoneitrust.dyndns.org)?
<Chris|> yep
<Dim252> what installing wireless from broadcom chip (notebook DELL 1501)
<crash\handler> lightweight browser recommendation?:-----
<Chris|> i want to get civilizations 4 to work under it
<crash\handler> web*browser
<Chris|> crash\handler links2 or dillo
<Saint`Diamond> Well with the guest editions you are limited. Depends on how much ram/video you dedicate to the machine.
<Chris|> links2 with -g option is super fast
<Arelis> How do i hide the menu bar in applications?
<Chris|> i put the video ram all the way up Saint`Diamond
<Chris|> still nothing
<Saint`Diamond> You normally have to have a really good amount of ram. Like 4G+
<crash\handler> tq!
<Chris|> Saint`Diamond, i have 4gb of ram, lol
<Saint`Diamond> Hmmm.
<zuhaib|laptop> I have a weird issue where if I dont use Compiz all my grapic inputs are slow.  example, just trying to type a URL in Firefox the text will lag behind by almost 10 sec
<Chris|> well 3.5gb on the host machine
<Saint`Diamond> I dunno, I know with virtualbox, you have to have an elite vid card to get the guest to be able to play games or run another virtualbox.
<zuhaib|laptop> if i set appearance --> Normal everything is fine
<Chris|> but civilizations says "failed to initialize renderer - check direcX version and graphics settings"
<zuhaib|laptop> but if use "None" everything is just super slow
<Saint`Diamond> Virtualbox's drivers do not have acceleration of 3d support.
<Chris|> :/
<Chris|> yeah that sucks :/
<Saint`Diamond> In your guest, goto RUN dxdiag and look at the video section.
<Chris|> it would be neat if you could virtually build your own virtual comp..
<Dim252>  :(
<legend2440> Arelis: if you are talking about the gnome panels just right click on panel select properties and select hide
<TrustNoOne> does gutsy support all the latest hardware such as nvidia geforce 8800 GT card and sli? with dolby digital 5.1
<Saint`Diamond> I have Vista, with ubuntu as guest.
<CVD-PR> hello
<Chris|> hrm
<Chris|> hold on a sec
<tuxist> hi
<TrustNoOne> hi
<tuxist> i have problem with samba + ldap
<Chris|> hrm
<TrustNoOne> !ask | tuxist
<ubotu> tuxist: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Arelis> legend2440: No. For example, the menubar in Pidgin.
<tuxist> auth over libnss for linux clients is running
<Chris|> Saint`Diamond do you know if vmware have 3d support?
<tuxist> i cant't login in windows
<tuxist> domain is running
<Chris|> if not, i'l just wine it
<Chris|> i've got it to work under wine before with a few bugs..
<Saint`Diamond> Chris|:I do not think vmware is any better.
<tuxist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59799/
<Saint`Diamond> Two words Chris.
<St0n3-C0l> how to heavily compress a folder?
<Saint`Diamond> Transgaming Cedega.
<St0n3-C0l> It's a 4gb folder
<Saint`Diamond> Or Crossover Office
<St0n3-C0l> how to make it 2gb or 2.5gb?
<gyaresu_> What's the name of the debian package building tool? (I've got svn of mpd & can't remember it's name)
<Chris|> lol
<Chris|> hrm i suppose i could try to compile cedega
<St0n3-C0l> in the form of archiving
<Saint`Diamond> Wine is bullsh$t
<Chris|> indeed
<Saint`Diamond> Can't get anything to work under it right.
<Saint`Diamond> Cedega has given me good results.
<Chris|> well i suppose i'll try cedega, thanks Saint`Diamond for the help
<Chris|> Saint`Diamond is it hard to compile cedega?
<Saint`Diamond> No prob.
<Saint`Diamond> Cedega does all the work for you.
<Saint`Diamond> You'll need WineX.
<St0n3-C0l> someone?
<Saint`Diamond> Not free, but it does'nt take a trip to your local bittorent to find it.
<St0n3-C0l> I want to archive a folder which is of 4gb, how to compress it ?
<Dr_willis> St0n3-C0l:  - depends on whats in the data.
<Chris|> yeah, compiling it is free i've heard, but the non free version is a binary i think
<Chris|> lol Saint`Diamond, yeah
<Dr_willis> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Saint`Diamond> Do it the ARGGHHH way.
<Dr_willis> !archiver
<Saint`Diamond> LoL.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archiver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chris|> i suppose i could torrent
 * Chris| whistles
 * Saint`Diamond is the bittorent King. Muh territory there.
<Dr_willis> given how cheap cedega is.. its  best to support it.
<Saint`Diamond> Well yeah, -if- you pay for it. You'll have some benefits.
<Saint`Diamond> I mean, I thought everything about linux is supposed to be free.
<Saint`Diamond> All they did was take wine a step further.
<St0n3-C0l> Dr_willis: It consists of 143 wmv files :)
<St0n3-C0l> each file 30-40 mbs
<TrustNoOne> Saint`Diamond, not everything... yellow dog for ps3 is not free
<Dr_willis> St0n3-C0l:  odds are you are not goig to get much if any compression on video files.
<Dr_willis> St0n3-C0l:  'rar' Might give you some compression.
<St0n3-C0l> Dr_willis: I want to move all of them into .rar
<St0n3-C0l> yup
<St0n3-C0l> thats what i want
<Toshio> What's the easiest way to open up a port but only have it accessible from a remote location defined by way of dynamic DNS (someoneitrust.dyndns.org)?
<St0n3-C0l> i want to transfer it
<Saint`Diamond> When I wanna pay 200 bucks. I'll get vista, where I know everything works. I play with linux because I like the options.
<St0n3-C0l> into it
<FloodBot1> St0n3-C0l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> St0n3-C0l:  but dont expect them to get 1/2 the size
<Dr_willis> !rar | St0n3-C0l
<ubotu> St0n3-C0l: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<St0n3-C0l> Even if it gets 3gb, it would be perfect
<TrustNoOne> does ubuntu support hybrid drives
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  they are finially out?
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, of course
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  i thought they appeared as normal drives to the OS.
<Saint`Diamond> Did MSN shut down for everyone?
<St0n3-C0l> not really?
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  define 'hybrid' drive. :) we may be thinking of 2 different things
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, no, because i know xp does not support but vista does support hybrid drives
<abhay> hi
<tsukasa> Hey guys. I need the name of a program to merge files split into multiple pieces
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, hybrid as part flash
<Saint`Diamond> Vista for the win!
 * Saint`Diamond lmao.
<tsukasa> command line preferable
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ebuntu anyone?
<legend2440> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  I may be thinking of the one that was part hd, part RAM. not 'flash' :) ive not seen any flash-hybrid drives yet..
<Saint`Diamond> LoL.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fuk vista
<St0n3-C0l> tsukasa: I've once upon a time got the command 'cat file1 file2 > finalfile'
<St0n3-C0l> :d
<St0n3-C0l> When i asked for such thing :p
<tuxist> i got problem with ldap + samba ldap + libnss have no problems with linux logins it's only with samba logins in /var/log/auth.log get this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59799/ my smb conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59800/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !ebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tsukasa> St0n3-C0l, yes that works so well with 30 part files
<Saint`Diamond> I love Vista. I think Vista makes an awesome foundation. I do everything on it, and it refuses to mess up and when it does, it tells me and fixes it's self. Without my interaction.
<St0n3-C0l> So why u asking then ? :p
<St0n3-C0l> How many parts are there then :D
<tsukasa> St0n3-C0l, especially when you run out of command line space
<tsukasa> alot
<leo_rockw> tsukasa: i second that. cat FTW
<St0n3-C0l> FTW?
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, notebook hybrid drives released in early 2007, differ from normal hdd in that it employs a large buffer of non-volatile flash memory to cache data during normal use
<leo_rockw> St0n3-C0l: for the win
<St0n3-C0l> Oh :d thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, was asking if ubuntu supports that, because i know xp doesnt, and vista does
<leo_rockw> tsukasa: make a bash script
<scd_hu> hi all
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  heck these things are getting so slow to come out.. i imagne we will be using just flash hard drives  befor they get common.
<thinze> Hello
<terminal> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  im curious as to what vista actually does with them.    never did see any real info on that on the articals ive seen about the devices
<leo_rockw> Q: what app can I use to monitor bandwith use per process, application or pid?
<thinze> how can i change the default Python version in Ubuntu 7.1 from 2.5 back to (installed) Python2.4 ?
 * Saint`Diamond MSN refuses to connect v.v
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, WIKI: "the platters of the hard drive are at rest almost all of the time, instead of constantly spinning as they are in current hard drives. This offers numerous benefits, chief among them speed,[1] decreased power consumption, improved reliability, and a faster boot process."
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Saint`Diamond, #windows
<terminal> how to resize d ext 3 partition
<scd_hu> is anybody can help me about bind config?
<leo_rockw> thinze: i believe you have to change the path and that would solve it. not really sure how to go about it
<GCtoday> I am trying to install irssi, I type the command to install in the gnome terminal (I think it is); 'sudo aptitude install irssi irssi-scripts screen openssh-servers'.  Then I am asked for a password and when I try to type it nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  sounds almost like the OS should just be seeing the device as a normal drive.. the hd is smart enough to cache/write/power down as needed.
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, so if vista supports hybrid drives, that is what it would do
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: nothing
<Saint`Diamond> I'm for both systems. I'm using them -both- right now at the same time. Become omnipotent.
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: you don't get feedback when you type in your password
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, well i kno the drive does not work properly or have support/drivers in xp
<GCtoday> Why is the system refusing to take my password then?
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: btw, you're installing more than irssi there
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  bummer.
<zcat[1]> Saint`Diamond: we don't care if you're impotent.. windows is still OT here..
<GCtoday> Oh no...:(
<Saint`Diamond> LoL.
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: use your user password
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, yup, i was gonna get a new alienware notebook, with a hybrid drive, and just wondering if gutsy supported it so i can throw that on there as a dual boot
<Saint`Diamond> Dude, apples and oranges man.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Saint`Diamond, msn is not supported in this channel
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: remember that linux is case sensitive (and you need to be sudoer)
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  egads.. You got more $$ for a laptop then I do. :)
<GCtoday> It doesn't go in no matte what I do.
<Saint`Diamond> I was'nt asking for MSN help. lol.
<legend2440> tsukasa: have you tried cat *.wmv > final.wmv    for example?
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, not really, i would just pay monthly probably
<GCtoday> My password is all numbers
<terminal> gctoday, first u do apt-cache search irssi
<zcat[1]> Saint`Diamond: it seems to me you're just trolling. Did you have an ubuntu question?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !help | Saint`Diamond
<ubotu> Saint`Diamond: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<terminal> how to resize d ext 3 partition
<Saint`Diamond> Dudes, I'm just chatting. I'm not dissing ubuntu. Geeze.
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  I go the "cheap' route and get a new low end laptop every year. :)  its amazing what you can get in a linux laptop for under $400
<Saint`Diamond> I use ubuntu.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !offtopic | Saint`Diamond
<ubotu> Saint`Diamond: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: are you the only user of that comp?
<tsukasa> legend2440, the first one is named differently then the rest. im trying to get unrar to work as the are *.partxx.rar but unrar swears its not a rar archive
<tsukasa> legend2440, even though winrar will do it
<leo_rockw> Q: what app can I use to monitor bandwith usage per process?
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  reading this wiki - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_drive - seems like vista supports it  witht he 'readydrive'  feature.. which from what i hear.. is a rather useless feature. :)
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, im more about it look sexy than performing as well, but im also all about the power, and im debating between a hot lg notebook and alienware. dell has some awesome power in their high end xps but they look like junk
<GCtoday> Yes I am the only user
<leo_rockw> tsukasa: what rar did you install? maybe the free one doesn't work (?) there's rar free and non free
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: then your regular password has to work
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, yeah i know vista supports it, i wanted to know if ubuntu did :p
<tsukasa> leo_rockw, i tried the one off the site and apt-get unrar
<tsukasa> leo_rockw, both say its not a rar archive
<skanarchy> hi all
<GCtoday> It is all numbers and it doesn't at all, I have tried rebooting and all sorts of silly stuff.
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:    The whole readyboost/readydrive thing is total bull from what ive read. You can get the same effect with just using a usb thumbdrive..
<tsukasa> Dr_willis, thats not true, if you have <1gb of ram readyboost helps
<tuxist> what is this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59801/
<Dr_willis> tsukasa:  if you have <1 gb of ram and using vista = You need to be spending more $$ on ram.. Not a high end HD. :)
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, it is not the same as readyboost, which is boosting your ram with flash drives, basically a hybrid drive is going to conserve power, increase speed and the platters wont have to spin constantly to write data, not to mention its non-volatile
<leo_rockw> tsukasa: if you apt-get install unrar you get the nonfree version. idk then...
<zcat[1]> If you have <1G of ram, you can even boot vista far enough to detect a thumbdrive?
<GCtoday> Is there a website I can go to that will help me with this?
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  spend your $$ how ya want. I doubt if its worth the extra cost.
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: well, i really don't know what to tell you. your user password should be working
<tuxist> i think thats the problem
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne: id rather have  a larger hd, then one with flash stuff in it. :) or more real ram
<tsukasa> TrustNoOne, jusr buy 4-8gb of ram and be done with it
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: does "sudo echo moo" do anything?
<leo_rockw> what app can I use to monitor bandwith use per process, application or pid?
<tsukasa> TrustNoOne, readyboost doesnt help north of 2gb
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, again a hybrid drive has nothing to do with readyboost or your ram, it has to do with increasing the speed/power of your hdd
<tuxist> how can i disable otp
<GCtoday> Can I change my user password at all?
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  the wiki sort of says otherwise.
<TrustNoOne> tsukasa, notebooks dont support past 3-4 gb
<tsukasa> TrustNoOne, well 4gb then
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReadyDrive#ReadyDrive
<TrustNoOne> tsukasa, increasing ram will not increase hard drive performance ;)
<tsukasa> TrustNoOne, raid0?
<tsukasa> TrustNoOne, ssd
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_drive (i am not worried about ready drive, i will not be using it at all)
<TrustNoOne> tsukasa, no raid
<tsukasa> TrustNoOne,that drive sounds like a gimmick tbh
<Dr_willis> Hmm. that is an interesting read on the state of  the hybrid drives...  I betting in a year.. they will be a thing of the past.
<TrustNoOne> tsukasa, lol gimmick?
<zcat[1]> it would make more sense to just put a bigger ram cache on the damn thing.. why use flash if it's not actually supposed to survive being powered off anyhow?
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, well its either hybrid drive or 7200rpm for a notebook, and moving your notebook is a good way to snap the head off the platter when its going at 7200rpm
<GCtoday> Also, if that command does more than just install irc, what is the command to just install irssi?
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: do any commands work with sudo?
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: sudo apt-get install irssi
<zcat[1]> from what I'm reading it sounds like a half-baked idea.
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  if you are worried about that.. go with those new SolidState Drives. :)
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: with the command you pasted you're telling it to install screen too (which might not be a bad idea either lol)
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, those are too slow IMO
<tsukasa> TrustNoOne Dr_willis or go with a MBP which has the shutoff sensor
<tsukasa> and put whatever OS you want on it
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, 5400rpm hybrid will be almost lik 7200rpm hdd
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  they are new tech. reviews and newsive been reading say they will get much fster soon.
<Pupeno> I'm buying two hard disks for making backups, so I'm buying a Western Digital and a Segate, both 500MB, does it makes sense? I'll buy the enclosures separately.
<GCtoday> Nope same result the computer won't accept the password again.
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: and ssh or smth like that (i don't remember)
<zcat[1]> BTW; I installed the prefetch package in ubuntu ..  it makes a big difference, OOo opens in less than a second, it used to take two or three
<fourvees> !search *
<ubotu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tvout, hdbug, picard, ubunto, winkey, overshare, meta, scope, buntudot
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  Im not seeing  anywhere that states Hybrid drives with flash are that much faster.  UNlike those ram-hybrid drives..
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, thats the same thing with all technology, if i wait a year of course ill get much better stuff for the same price, but that will be the case always
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: try changing your password with the "passwd" command
 * Dr_willis reads some more.
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, "This offers numerous benefits, chief among them speed,[1] decreased power consumption, improved reliability, and a faster boot process."
<terminal> how to transform d free space of ntfs partition to ext3 partition
<leo_rockw> hey guys, does anybody know of an app that will show me how my bandwith is being used?
<leo_rockw> terminal: qtparted or gparted
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  its faster to boot - is not the same as overall preformance
<TommyBoy> I have a question,... I installed Ubuntu Gutsy on my Fujitsu-Siemens laptop and my Fn keys don't work
<GCtoday> Nope it is asking for my password again and am unable tou input it...
<joe_> Hello all.  I'm having a problem with Ubuntu start up.  I see the splash screen and after that goes away I hear the login sound, but nothing is on the screen
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  thats vista and its caching files on the ram part. once its booted. its not using the ram stuff - from what i read.
<TommyBoy> does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, if its faster to boot, you might as well be saying its read is faster
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: when you type in the password you won't see anything, just type it in and press enter
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  it wont give you faster load times in your 20gb+ doom6 levels.
<GCtoday> Okay
<Dr_willis> but the pc will boot 10 sec! faster
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, yes but it still offers non-volatile storage as well as the platters arent constantly spinning
<terminal> leo_rockw; gparted is a software
<leo_rockw> terminal: it is
<TrustNoOne> Dr_willis, again my options are hybrid or 7200rpm drive, so im getting hybrid (because thats my only option atm for the custom build notebook) and if its not going to work in ubuntu, i might go with lg instead
<tsukasa> TrustNoOne, if you get a MBP and drop it while the platters are spinning it will shut off the hard drive to avoid corruption
<TrustNoOne> tsukasa, never have i dropped a laptop
<Dr_willis> TrustNoOne:  but from how i read it. vista is using that storage just for the boot files.     go for it! write a review/wiki page on the topic
<terminal> leo_rockw; gparted i can install it frm add or ramove programm
<tsukasa> why the f does winrar see this as a rar file but unrar does not
<tsukasa> argh
<leo_rockw> terminal: yessir
<ubuntu-007> hi
<Dr_willis> tsukasa:  wine winrar.exe
<joe_> Anyone here good with xserver?
<leo_rockw> tsukasa: you could always use wine
<terminal> leo_rockw; u r frm
<leo_rockw> tsukasa: yeah, Dr_willis types faster than i do :-P
<tsukasa> yes.. but... why T_T
<ubuntu-007> i have installed and updated ubuntu 7.04 but i don't see any option to upgrade it to 7.10
<Arenlor> can anyone help me with the issue I'm having here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713359
<leo_rockw> terminal: what?
<GCtoday> I have typed in 'sudo passwrd' it is saying 'sudo: passwrd: command not found'.
<NicDumZ> Unable to retrieve http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/libapache2-mod-php5_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb  Connection to fr.archive.ubuntu.com: 80 (194.2.0.36) impossible. - connect (111 Forbidden)
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: it's passwd
<GCtoday> Oh
<TrustNoOne> tsukasa, if you install winrar for linux from their site, archive manager should just recognize rar files and be able to compress/decompress them
<zcat[1]> I would not recomend setting a password on he root login
<pandora--> what's the best (safest) way to upgrade from feisty to gusty?
<GCtoday> Okay got it
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: actually, it's sudo passwd username
<Starnestommy> where username is your user's name
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], it is only recommended not to set root pwd only to avoid using that account correct?
<joe_> pandora: wipe your hard drive and install from a cd, with a spare pc available for problems
<krz> hi
<krz> i need to run photoshop, msword on linux. i dont like gimp or openoffice. how can i do this?
<Starnestommy> krz: you could try wine
<TrustNoOne> krz, use wine, msword 2003 works great on it (not later versions however) and photoshop works too
<zcat[1]> crossover office, perhaps..
<fourvees> crossover
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> krz, #winehq
<leo_rockw> krz: sudo like gimp and openoffice
<pandora--> joe_: seriously? there's no way to upgrade?
<TrustNoOne> krz, check winehq for a review of compatible MS programs with wine to see how well it works, in my experience, msword 2003 works great and so does some versions of photoshop
<TrustNoOne> !wine | krz
<ubotu> krz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zcat[1]> if you're running more windowsprograms than free ones, this is a big hint that you probably should just stay running windows
<krz> dont you have to pay for wine?
<Starnestommy> krz: no
<leo_rockw> krz: negative
<ubuntu-007> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade not working for 7.04. any suggestions
<krz> neat
<TrustNoOne> !AppDB | krz
<ubotu> krz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<zeel> r
<Jafet> Usually. Especially if you get it from shops, and especially if it's old.
<krz> anyone heard of http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/End-user_documentation ?
<Arenlor> pandorra-- http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<joe_> pandora-- well you said best
<pandora--> thx
<leo_rockw> Arenlor: http://xkcd.com/290/ segfaults are awful and unpredictable
<Kirrika> Is there a known issue with azureus crashing immediately after startup?
<leo_rockw> Kirrika: i heard of that before, checking launchpad might be a good idea
<TrustNoOne> Kirrika, what versin of azureus
<GCtoday> I have clearly stuffed up. New and old password too similar, new password too simple, Authentication token manipulation error, password unchanged. Sorry guys.
<terminal> leo_rockw; how i do
<simion314> hi, i ru a program called MonodDevelop with the command "make run" and i want to amke a script that will start this program, i am using this command but is not correct /home/simi/mono/MD/monodevelop/make run, the shell belives that make is a directory, can anyone help?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> krz, if u want to run windows apps that much, i really suggest u to just run windows
<leo_rockw> terminal: install gparted... google gparted :-D
<TrustNoOne> krz, yeah, wine does not run all windows apps that great, just some apps, which is why u check HQ for it, if u NEED certain apps to run, use windows
<Kirrika> It appears to be 2.5
<terminal> leo_rockw; i install it
<fourvees> simion314 try putting a . (dot) in front of it and try
<leo_rockw> terminal: don't forget to back up all critical info from the ntfs partition
<Kirrika> I installed it from the repo, but it was working fine until a couple of days ago
<leo_rockw> does anybody know of an application that will show me how my bandwith is being used?
<terminal> leo_rockw;kkkkkkkkkkk
<fourvees> hi kirrika which version of java are u using
<krz> which is more popular distro unbuntu or pclinuxos?
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw:  ntop can log and give out all sorts of info.. but it depeneds on your needs. :)
<fourvees> is it gcj or sun jvm
<Dr_willis> krz:  i think ubuntu.
<zcat[1]> really frustrates me when people 'switch' to linux and then complain that their windows office, windows paintshop, windows games, etc... are too hard to get going!
<TrustNoOne> Kirrika, for that versin of azureus i just make sure i have latest java and icedtea and then i download vuze tarball, extract to usr/share and run the script to start it up, i made shortcuts to that script for start menu
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: just trying to find out which application is uploading a lot of stuff and making my connection really slow
<krz> zcat[1] thats what im worried about
<Toshio> leo, try bwm
<TrustNoOne> Kirrika, if that doesnt work you can probably ask azureus team for help since they support linux, also try earlier version that is in synaptic for azureus which is 2.4
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw:  Hmm..  You got other users? or just yoruself?
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: just me
<leo_rockw> Toshio: thank you Toshio, will do
<nordland-iv> Yo, does anyone know how to make all of Xchat transparent?
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw:  you got more apps uploading then you can keep track of? heh..
<TrustNoOne> krz, if that is what you are worried about either A.) do not switch to linux or B.) dual boot linux and windows so you can use both
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: no, that's the thing, i should only have 1 app __really__ uploading
<krz> TrustNoOne what the point of using both?
<zcat[1]> krz: Linux doesn't run windows programs particularly well.. It's rather an achievement that it can run them at all... if you want to run windows programs painlessly we'd prefer you just stick with windows thanks.. it will save you and us a lot of frustration
<terminal> leo_rockw; i format a partition 5 gb frm ntfs to ext 3
<nordland-iv> lol
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: i limited ktorrent to see if that helped, but i keep sending a lot, so i'm a lil worried, lol
<leo_rockw> terminal: yeah, you might want to look for a manual for gparted in your language
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw:  i normally throttle down ktorrent to 5-10k/s
<Toshio> krz, have a look at ReactOS if you need Windows compatibility _and_ free OS at the same time
<nordland-iv> Yo
<nordland-iv> You 1337 fuckers
<TrustNoOne> krz, because you can not get all windows programs that you might need, to work on linux properly, its not meant for linux. if that is the case, either do not use linux, or you can use both
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: i limited it to 3k/s
<leo_rockw> !ohmy | nordland-iv
<ubotu> nordland-iv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kevin_> does anyone here dual-boot with windows, use ntfs-3g and upon running chkdsk in windows, get a message about deleting indexes from a file 25?
<nordland-iv> any of you have a completely transparent xchat?
<terminal> leo_rockw; i want to add this prtition in my previous ext 3 partition how i do this
<TrustNoOne> krz, so when you boot up if you need to work on photoshop go to windows, or if you wanna play around go on linux... but if thats too much trouble, probably good idea to just stick with windows if you need msword and photoshop and other windows apps working properly
<Saint`Diamond> Just install windows and run virtualbox for linux.
<leo_rockw> terminal: not sure, sorry
<ubuntu-007> how can i watch catv on ubuntu
<zcat[1]> nordland-iv: completely transparent? how do you read it?
<nordland-iv> dude guys, OpenOffice owns MSword anyways
<TrustNoOne> krz, because ur only other choice is to use linux alternatives like gimp instead of photoshop and openoffice instead of msword
<leo_rockw> Toshio: bmw shows the total up and down, not what i was looking for but thank you.
<ubuntu-007> is there any player for it.
<luke403> do any of you guys know anything about samba?
<Saint`Diamond> Gimp's pretty good. Corel for the win!
<leo_rockw> or krita and koffice ;-)
<Dr_willis> Gimp saves me $$$ - gimp for the win.
<leo_rockw> !samba | luke403
<ubotu> luke403: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TrustNoOne> ya im not a fan of photo edit software, its confusing
<fourvees> krz, have u used the alternativies
<zcat[1]> I've always done everything in Gimp.. I tried to use photoshop once and ended up installing gimp 'cos I couldn't be bothered learning the differences
<TrustNoOne> fourvees, i believe krz said earlier that he didnt like the alternatives
<TrustNoOne> fourvees, at least for openoffice i think
<krz> fourvees yea, gimp crashes a lot, and i dont trust openoffice format to msword all that well
<leo_rockw> zcat[1]: that's usually why people coming from photoshop don't want to learn the gimp, the differences
<holli> hi folks
<nordland-iv> Anyone here experienced with "Blender" ???
<zcat[1]> so I guess gimp is different from photoshop, and probably just as hard going the other way
<leo_rockw> krz: LOL
<leo_rockw> nordland-iv: i do
<GCtoday> Okay I used the install command 'E: Couldn't find package irssi'.
<nordland-iv> how do you Pm?
<luke403> i have a nother problem in ubuntu, it wont let me edit my config file because i dont have permissions and also i cant change any drive premissions for some reason.  i have admin privliges
<nordland-iv> I'm new to XChat
<GCtoday> It is on my desktop now
<nordland-iv> and pretty new to Ubuntu itself
<Starnestommy> nordland-iv: /msg user message
<leo_rockw> nordland-iv: /msg nickname message
<nordland-iv> gotcha, thanks guys
<Jafet> Would libgl1-mesa-glx replace nvidia-glx?
<zcat[1]> I go to photoshop presentations and then come home and figure out how to do exactly the same thing in gimp :)
<leo_rockw> nordland-iv: you need a registered username, tho
<fiksi> tes
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: do you have the universe repository enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources?
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], that means you have lots of free time
<leo_rockw> krz: you can't say you trust .doc better than odf
<zcat[1]> too much free time :)
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], not all of us are so fortunate
<holli> quck question: i've just run " apt-get install gcc-4.0" which worked, hoewever there still is no "cc" command. what am i missing?
<zcat[1]> TrustNoOne: presumably it took you some time to learn photoshop..
<sugoruyo> hi folks, can someone help me with some fstab questions?
<krz> leo_rockw no i mean if im working on a resume on openoffice and have to save it as .doc to send to employers, i dont want them recieving some dosument that has the format all messed up
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], no, because i didnt learn gimp or photoshop, i learned paint and thats about it, thats how simple i am
<GCtoday> I have a whole bunch of tabs on that window.
<Toshio> !ask | suroguyo
<ubotu> suroguyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fourvees> i will export it as a pdf and send te\hem
<Jafet> holli, make a symlink from cc to gcc?
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], u should check youtube for thi funny video series called "you suck at photoshop" this guy teaches photoshop in a hilarious way
<ubuntu-007> !ask | ubuntu-007
<TrustNoOne> !ask | ubuntu-007
<ubotu> ubuntu-007: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TrustNoOne> lol
<ubuntu-007> ;p
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: check under "Ubuntu Software" for "Community-maintained Open Source software"
<GCtoday> Okay crossed
<holli> Jafet: as far as i can tell there is no cc command and no gcc
<Toshio> Q: What's the easiest way to open up a port but only have it accessible from a remote location defined by way of dynamic DNS (someoneitrust.dyndns.org)?
<Jafet> holli, then it seems that you haven't installed gcc.
<SliMM> does anyone have a usb voip phone
<SliMM> ?
<zcat[1]> !b-e | holli
<ubotu> holli: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<TrustNoOne> 0.o
 * holli wines
<holli> i cannot compile if i have no compiler
<Y-Town> anyone able to tell me how to redo x server with KDE?  I did a system update and once complete my nvidia created a problem
<Jafet> Why not just apt-get install gcc
<zcat[1]> holli: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Starnestommy> holli: is build-essential installed?
<Toshio> holli, do a "which gcc"
<zcat[1]> Ummm.. if cc and gcc don't work... probably not installed?
<holli> yay
<holli> build-essential
<holli> thank you
<holli> but why was that no dependeny for the the gcc-4 package?
<zcat[1]> b-e has gcc and lots of standard headers and stuff.. you might also need -dev packages if your program links to other libraries
 * leo_rockw wonders why build-essential doesn't come bundled in a default ubuntu install
<Y-Town> anyone know how to rebuild x server using KDE?
<holli> all i want is getting CPAN to install XS modules
<sugoruyo> i'm running 7.10 and i just had a HFS+ formatted ext. hdd crash on me (well the usb on the case anyway) so i stuck in my pc to read my files off it. I open h/w info and it says that disk is /dev/sdb, my windows hdd is /dev/sda and my linux hdd is /dev/sdc. Now that's all good except fstab seems to disagree. in fstab my windows partitions are referred to correctly but the linux stuff is referred to as being in /dev/sdb. If I try to mount my
<sugoruyo> mac formatted partitions manually it works as /dev/sdb so wtf?! is going on?
<Jafet> Bleh, I'm installing nvidia-glx-new again to see if the system stalls again.
<zcat[1]> leo_rockw: because we don't expect most users to build from source.. otherwise they'd go run gentoo ..
<leo_rockw> zcat[1]: yeah, but it's not a considerably heavy package, it could be there by default
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> anyone have evolution program here?
<zcat[1]> leo_rockw: but then there'd be less room for mono :)
<LimCore> anyone uses evolution?
<ubuntu-007> LimCore: i do
<leo_rockw> zcat[1]: ¬¬ are you friends with de icaza? lol
<zcat[1]> damn monkeys..
<krz> so what do you guys think? i only need the following programs to run on linux and i can switch: msoffice, photoshop, illustrator
<krz> you think wine will support these well enough?
<leo_rockw> krz: are you going to pay for all those licenses?
<zcat[1]> I removed fspot, tomboy and everything with 'mono' in the name off this desktop... filthy MSFT technology :)
<leo_rockw> zcat[1]: lol, good job
<Jafet> zcat[1], why use Ubuntu then.
<Seveas> zcat[1], mono is novell technology
<zcat[1]> Yeah, I probably should just use debian
<zcat[1]> it's an implimentation of .net which is utterly msft
<Jafet> Debian is based off Red Hat as well.
<zcat[1]> otoh I use smb ... but msft didn't actually invent that :)
<Jafet> You want a One True Unix, go for a BSD.
<leo_rockw> zcat[1]: and they get a lot of lawsuits :-P
<flowOver> i didn't think debian was based off redhat
<flowOver> shocking
<leo_rockw> Jafet: or ututo, my country's distro
<Seveas> flowOver, it isn't
<zcat[1]> I've run FreeBSD for a year or so.. I prefer linux
<flowOver> thought so
<Seveas> jafet's talking nonsense :)
<leo_rockw> ututo is 100% free
<Seveas> zcat[1], debian has mono/tomboy/fspot/banshee too :)
<krz> leo_rockw well, not really ;)
<leo_rockw> krz: then you're better off using OO.o and the gimp
<Jafet> Seveas, er wait, I got something wrong somewhere then.
<wizo> hey, what can i use to open images?
<zcat[1]> wizo: eog
<zcat[1]> or gimp if you want to edit them
<Seveas> eog, f-spot, gimp, gthumb, display, firefox
<wizo> ahh, cause right now i've gotta double click using the graphical interface
<leo_rockw> wizo: gwenview
<wizo> so i was wondering what program is opening it
<gamerdude> anyone know why all the links to download ubuntu alpha 6 are dead? and anyone know of a place to get it?
<Seveas> mirage
<GCtoday> E: Package irssi has no installation candidate.  Before that. Package irssi is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, had been obsoleted, or is only available from another source.
<flowOver> just last week i thought it was hilarious seeing distro's built on ubuntu thats built on debian.  that would've been disappointingly hilarious if debian were based off redhat
<zcat[1]> wizo: I think that's eog (eye of gnome)
<GCtoday> That doesn't sound terribly good
<Jafet> Must've been thinking about Fedora.
<Seveas> gamerdude, wait a few days and get the beta
<leo_rockw> GCtoday: apt-cache search irssi
<wizo> zcat[1]: ah ok, thanks
<terminal> leo_rockw; how i mount a partition frm gparted
<Seveas> GCtoday, sounds like a broken sources.list
<flowOver> i'm not a totally naive nub, but a nub none the less
<Slart> gamerdude: ask in #ubuntu+1 .. that's the place to ask about hardy stuff
<flowOver> i almost got caught
<leo_rockw> terminal: you don't mount it, if you use gparted on a mounted partition you destroy it
<gamerdude> thanks slart and seveas
<legend2440> wizo: right click image file>properties>open with
<Slart> terminal: you can right click on a partion in gparted and mount it.. but you might have to create an entry in fstab first.. not sure though
<nordland-iv> how do you register!?
<Slart> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<terminal> slart ;how to create a entery
<leo_rockw> Slart: you don't mount partitions to work on them w/ gparted. that's why the livecd is so useful for that stuff
<flowOver> The new gnome i was reading has compositing without compiz.  How can I install it?
<terminal> slart ;how to create a entry i fstab
<Seveas> flowOver, upgrade to hardy and read the gnome 2.22 relase notes to find out how to enable it
<fourvees> gedit /etc/fstab
<Slart> leo_rockw: who said anything about working on them in gparted.. he asked how to mount a partition in gparted..or did I miss some part of the conversation?
<Slart> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Seveas> flowOver, but beware that hardy is still alpha
<Seveas> !hardy | flowOver
<ubotu> flowOver: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<leo_rockw> Slart: he's trying to convert the free space of an ntfs partition into ext3
<holli> how do i find out which ubuntu i'm currently running?
<terminal> slart ;how to create a entry i fstab
<Slart> leo_rockw: ahh.. my bad.. just checked my log... you're right.. I'll go sit in the corner... without dessert.. =)
<Dr_willis> lsb_release -a holli
<terminal> slart ;how to create a entry in  fstab
<terminal> slart ;how to create a entry in  fstab
<flowOver> i think i'll just totally reinstall to hardy then.  i don't trust an upgrade on this install with all the wild command line mods i've done to this trying to get it stable.
<leo_rockw> Slart: and pray to st. iGNUcius!
<GCtoday> irssi-plugin-icq - ICQ plugin for irssi, Irssi-plugin-silc - SILCplugin for irssi, irssi-scripts - Collection of scripts for irssi, irssi-text - irssi dumby transition package, libconfig-auto-perl - magical file config parser, pidgin-plugin-pack - 30 useful plugins for pidgin, silc - terminal based SILC client.
<Slart> seriously, terminal.. do you really thing repeating yourself every 5 secs will get you help faster..
<zcat[1]> flowOver: I usually end up doing that .. pretty easy if you have a seperate /home and know all the programs you want installed afterwards
<holli> thanks. 6.06. now, is there an easy way to upgrade a running system to something newer?
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang> see above terminal
<holli> a remote server, btw
<terminal> slart ;sryyyyyyyyyyyy
<zcat[1]> zZzZ (10:45pm)
<luke40341> can you guys help me with samba. i got it installed and swat is up and running.  When i try to put a file on the network drive (the ubuntu drive) it wont let me i can however read it
<fourvees> hi luke make sure you have given enough permisions
<GCtoday> Oh and I missed ekg - console Gadu Gadu client for Unix systems
<GCtoday> Sorry about that.
<luke40341> fourvees in swat i read only set to NO.
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: i closed ktorrent and my readings are normal, perhaps ktorrent wasn't limiting correctly (?)
<Dr_willis> luke403:  you did give the linux users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: thanks for your help :-D
<fourvees> what is the entry that is present in /etv/samba/sm.conf
<flowOver> zcat[1] - i've intended to reinstall since the beginning.   this time i think i will setup a seperate /home.  thats a great idea!
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw:  Possibly It may of kept older connections open.
<bazhang> terminal: did you read that link?
<luke40341> no
<nicolinux> #generation-linux.fr
<leo_rockw> nicolinux: spamspamspam! (i <3 python)
<luke40341> will that let me write from windows?
<terminal> bazhang; ya
<fourvees> yes luke it will
<luke40341> okay
<luke40341> i will try it
<krz> leo_rockw lets say i have the trial licenses for those software, can i run them on wine?
<Dr_willis> luke40341:  i always just share the users home dirs. and give them samba passwords.
<leo_rockw> krz: that's a maybe
<leo_rockw> krz: check winehq... but the best way to tell is to actually try it
<flowOver> krz:  you can't run the cracked exe on wine.  they have to be properly authenticated
<TitraxX> hi
<krz> flowOver damn
<flowOver> so if you have a serial that authenticates, yes you can
<krz> oh
<moah> hello alltogether
<flowOver> i just run cs3 in a vm
<luke40341> Dr_willis are you saying in samba make users for all the people that will be connecting to the server
<leo_rockw> flowOver: and you're proud of that!? lol
<moah> has anyone here encountered a problem with ubuntu cds not booting on a somewhat older computer, while other distributions (and windows) do boot without a problem?
<krz> flowOver ive only got one gig on my laptop, is that enough to run a vm?
<GCtoday> What do I do next?
<flowOver> who said i'm proud?  its just easier to run in a vm
<fourvees> hi luke in /etc/samba/smbusers file there will be mapping between unix and windows name
<leo_rockw> moah: define problem
<flowOver> krz- possibly.  it'd hit the system good but i think it'd be done.  i only have 2
<wookienz> hi guys,i think my harddrive may have some physical errors... what linux command can i sue to check it and mark them as bad?
<luke40341> okay
<moah> leo_rockw: ubuntu cd does not boot, other cds boot.
<flowOver> i give xp 512
<leo_rockw> wookienz: fsck (but not when the partition is mounted)
<krz> wookienz its not worth sueing anyone for physical errors in linux
<Arelis> which is the best virtualization program?
<flowOver> moah - did you check the image for integrity before burning it?
<wookienz> krz: ?
<leo_rockw> moah: define "does not boot" do you get a menu at all?
<wookienz> leo_rockw: if it is the main HDD any other way i can check it?
<moah> leo_rockw: it is a somewhat older computer (4-5 years), so could it be that modern ubuntu cds use something this old computer does not support any more?
<fourvees> arelies it depends, virtualbox, xen ...
<leo_rockw> wookienz: livecd
<wookienz> ahh
<moah> leo_rockw: no, the computer simply ignores the CD and proceeds to boot the installed system.
<leo_rockw> moah: could be, but you should at least be getting the menu
<YAKSKLMM> slmm
<leo_rockw> moah: ooo, ok, that's why i was asking
<YAKSKLMM> okey
<leo_rockw> moah: woah, that's weird... i'd do an image integrity check like flowOver suggested
<moah> leo_rockw: yes, it does not even reckognize cd as bootable, i suppose.
<leo_rockw> moah: did you try it on any other comp?
<legend2440> GCtoday: youstill trying to install irssi?
<flowOver> krz: HAH!
<moah> leo_rockw: i didnt do any integrity checks yet, but this behaviour repeated with several ubuntu releases in the last past year.
<lieve> hi, I'm trying to get a Linksys WPC54G wireless adapter to work. I've installed the Windows driver in ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper -l says that the device is present
<lieve> lspci finds the device and everything
<lieve> but it doesn't show up in ifconfig, the only interfaces I can find in ifcnfig are eth0 and lo
<flowOver> moah: it may just be corruption from connection you have with the server
<lieve> any ideas?
<leo_rockw> moah: you may want to report a bug then
<flowOver> check the md5 sums on the bins and use the torrent download
<moah> flowOver: I'll do the file checks before i report a bug, but i dont think i messed up the download several times just with ubuntu.
<moah> ok, thanks.
<moah> I hoed that this kind of bug maybe already was known.
<flowOver> and the cd not booting is not an issue with ubuntu
<GCtoday> I'll stop by again later, thanks for all your help thus far.
<leo_rockw> moah: you could check launchpad
<moah> flowOver: it is an issue with ubuntu, since other distros (and windwos) boot, but ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu do not.
<flowOver> if it only proceeds to your system instead of recognizing the disc, it's your system.  their isn't many different ways to set up a disc to boot
<Seveas> lieve, ifconfig -a
<flowOver> either that or the image is off
<flowOver> or you're burning it wrong
<moah> flowOver: yet, but even if its my system (i thought it is maybe to old or such things) the problem occurs only with ubuntu as of now.
<thedefender> anyone have any experience with xrandr and the open source ATI driver with dual heads
<leo_rockw> moah: did you ever try a canonical live cd?
<moah> flowOver: no, i burned several other distros the same way, and there were no probs.
<rinaldi_> lieve: have you activated the module? do "depmod -a" if there is no errors, do "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<moah> leo_rockw: yes, the normal ubuntu release iso.
<leo_rockw> moah: i mean shipit cds
<moah> um, no, not yet.
<fiksi> halo. does easyubuntu works the same way as automatix?
<moah> but thanks anyway. I think I'll first do the md5 check and then report a bug.
<hyw> hi
<flowOver> what's with landscape?  i guess canonical really does just have one perogative.
<hyw> Can I install 7.04 then update to 7.10?
<Seveas> fiksi, yes, they both destroy your system
<fiksi> ??
<legend2440> fiksi:  pretty muc the same but easyubintu is no longer maintained  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<fiksi> owh
<Seveas> fiksi, they have both destroyed lots of systems, better not use them
<Seveas> it's not at all needed
<fiksi> so i better un installed them, seveas?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> and if you have used automatix, you should not count on any support :)
<fiksi> ok
<fiksi> yeah
<fiksi> i think something wrong with those things
<fiksi> if i uninstalled automatix, what happen to my other application which i have installed through automatix?
<Seveas> fiksi, ugh, so you used it....
<Seveas> fiksi, they won't be removed but there's a non-trivial chance that automatix broke other parts of your system
<Seveas> it's notorious for that
<thedefender> anyone have any experience with xrandr and the open source ATI driver with dual heads
<leo_rockw> isn't the automatix team working along w/ ubuntu now?
<fiksi> seveas, which system?my application-automatix-installed?
<thedefender> would like to use grandr but it doesn't seem to work
<Seveas> fiksi, other parts of ubuntu
<Seveas> leo_rockw, depends on what you call working :)
<fiksi> so, i better not to uninstalled automatix?neither use it?
<legend2440> Seveas: i have a question about envy. i have ati radeon 9600 and i have never had success installing proprietary drivers manually. but envy has always succeeded. so why is it not recommended?
<mafia> is there room for hackers ?
<leo_rockw> Seveas: idk, that's why i'm asking, something i read recently in the blogospehre
<Seveas> fiksi, better uninstall it
<Seveas> legend2440, because it also tends to break random things
<Seveas> !worksforme | legend2440
<ubotu> legend2440: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<leo_rockw> mafia: lemme check... no, we're booked till late september
<Seveas> !automatix | fiksi
<ubotu> fiksi: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<mafia> ty :)
<flowOver> what's ubuntu studio all about?  I didn't see before when i downloaded gutsy.  it's in the list for hardy though.
<mafia> and also no for spammers ?
<leo_rockw> mafia: you may stay for the cake, tho
<Seveas> mafia, spammers will be shot on sight
<leo_rockw> mafia: if by spam you mean "monty python"
<Seveas> !ubuntustudio | flowOver
<ubotu> flowOver: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<flowOver> oo neat :)  sealed deal
<mafia> i mean spam bank logins like bank of america wells wachovia lol
<thedefender> flowover: the Realtime kernel is key for the audio part of studio
<icesword> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mafia> حد بيتكلم عربى
<leo_rockw> mafia: oh yeah, we shoot those on sight... where's that snipper thingy now...?
<david_J> My internet is wireless(not my choice)
<Seveas> mafia, english please.
<mafia> ok sorry
<Seveas> !ot | mafia
<ubotu> mafia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fiksi> seveas, is there anything i can do to prevent my other part broken when i uninstaled automatix?
<flowOver> oh! the theme is full of way more awesome
<david_J> I want to use scp to copy files between 2 laptops, but I want to use a wired network via crossover
<krz> flowOver what if its not about running the cracked exe on wine, but replacing some files (cracked dll's) in the installation dir. will that run?
<leo_rockw> mafia: if you have a question or are willing to help, then you're welcomed here, if not, go away.
<Seveas> fiksi, uninstalling the thing won't break more things
<mafia> ok man
<icesword> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<david_J> Can I have the two coinside?
<Seveas> leo_rockw, not so harsh!
<tocmo0nlord> i was going to ask a question
<fiksi> ok
<fiksi> thank you
<tocmo0nlord> but i totaly forgot
<david_J> Will I have to tell ssh what ip address to listen to?
<leo_rockw> krz: asking help to crack a win app is not a good idea
<flowOver> krz: nope.  i didn't realize the crack was dll's.  i just assumed they were exe's.  dll's are executed libraries though so you're sol.  buy software.  don't pirate ;)
<mafia> i have question my cam open only at even days
<Seveas> david_J, only with manual configuration, not eith the current network manager
<mafia> how can i make it work all days
<icesword> hello
<flowOver> i do believe adobe gives out trial licences though
<icesword> guys
<leo_rockw> Seveas: well, he's clearly just here to mess around
<icesword> how do i install compiz,sudo apt-get install compiz?
<Seveas> leo_rockw, yeah
<david_J> I have both cards set up different ips
<david_J> I can ping between the computers
<david_J> but scp just hangs
<david_J> I can access the outside internet
<thedefender> flowOver: if themes is your thing try installing sudo apt-get install gnome-art usplash startupmanager
<Seveas> icesword, on hardy it's installed by default, on gutsy that command should do it
<leo_rockw> flowOver: and the ubuntu calendar ;-)
<icesword> Seveas:k,thx
<thedefender> flowOver: comes with a boat load of cool stuff
<icesword> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<thedefender> flowOVer: plus you will need starupmanager to help you in grub cause the Realtime kernel of studio
<flowOver> btdt :)  i was just stoked that the default theme is way cooler
<thedefender> I hate ATI......just gotta say it
<flowOver> the only default part of this computer left is the filemenu icon and it flashes that skin beige between login and desktop.
<leo_rockw> thedefender: AMD is taking care of it, don't worry
<david_J> DOH! it was my firewall
<david_J> It is transfering much quicker now
<david_J> :)!
<leo_rockw> david_J: haha, congrats
<tocmo0nlord> why is ubuntu so kick ass ?
<david_J> IPTABLES annoys me lol
<thedefender> leo_rockw: I've been screwing around with that damn FGLRX every month. I am tired of it, so now I'm trying to figure Xrandr and the open source ATI driver
<daizisheng> I always liked FLAG DAY!!
<thedefender> tocmoOnlord: cause it allows you to stick it to the MAN for FREE
<leo_rockw> thedefender: unfortunately the open source driver doesn't work for me at all
<leo_rockw> thedefender: AMD released the specs, so luckily a new open source driver will come out soon
<bazhang> daizisheng: nice; do you have a support question?
<daizisheng> It's the RINSE CYCLE!!  They've ALL IGNORED the RINSE CYCLE!!
<flowOver> is the hardy studio up to alpha 6?
<bazhang> !ot | daizisheng
<daizisheng> I will establish the first SHOPPING MALL in NUTLEY, New Jersey...
<ubotu> daizisheng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daizisheng> Is the EIGHTIES when they had ART DECO and GERALD McBOING-BOING lunch boxes??
<tocmo0nlord> thedefender whoa hey there hold on, im not sticking it to any man
<mmcji> having problem, i am getting sound coming out of my laptop speakers when i have headphones plugged in
<bazhang> daizisheng: please stop
<daizisheng> Now I'm telling MISS PIGGY about MONEY MARKET FUNDS!
<mmcji> i am using a dell inspiron 1520
<bazhang> !ops | daizisheng
<daizisheng> I'm a GENIUS!  I want to dispute sentence structure with SUSAN SONTAG!!
<ubotu> daizisheng: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<daizisheng> Someone in DAYTON, Ohio is selling USED CARPETS to a SERBO-CROATIAN!!
<tocmo0nlord> <daizisheng> theres already a shopping mall in nuttley
<daizisheng> I'm a GENIUS!  I want to dispute sentence structure with SUSAN SONTAG!!
<tocmo0nlord> <daizisheng> or is that clifton ?
<icesword> ...
<mmcji> any suggestions?
<tocmo0nlord> butt sex!
<Seveas> tweet tweet
<prince_jammys> :)
<bazhang> cuckoo
<prince_jammys> strange goings on here
<thedefender> leo_rockw: i've got resolution problems, it can't seem to tell how to configure both my heads, even if they do get FGLRX up and running bug free, I still don't know how I will enable the module for the RT kernel
<mmcji> and am running xubuntu 7.10
<Seveas> prince_jammys, must be the phase of the moon
<BaD_CrC> is there a chan dedicated to "server" and "jeos" releases?
<prince_jammys> #ubuntu-server
<Seveas> BaD_CrC, there's #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server and #jeos perhaps?
<Seveas> and I think there's a #jeos as well
<Seveas> could be #ubuntu-jeos
<BaD_CrC> not #u-jeos
<bazhang> no #jeos it seems
<thedefender> does anyone know if XGL still has the annoying problem of suddenly crashing then restarting X
<bazhang> thedefender: using compiz?
 * laypeople 双手抱拳，作了个揖道：各位内行哈髅阿！
<thedefender> bazhang: yes
<thedefender> bazhang:  of course
<Seveas> !ch | laypeople
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BaD_CrC> well, what i was wondering is, is it possible to setup the restricted manager in CLI mode to use wireless drivers?
<Seveas> !cn | laypeople
<ubotu> laypeople: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion can sort you thedefender
<thedefender> bazhang:  its not a compiz-fusion problem, its a fglrx and XGL problem
<BaD_CrC> i want to setup a media extender box, but i don't want X or anything bloated installed.
<bazhang> thedefender: well they know the most about xgl; it is sparsely populated here at the moment so you can wait for answer in either place; perhaps put a mesage up there and then post here every so often
<thedefender> Bad_Crc: what do you mean by media extender, if you mean a media server there are plenty of ways to do that with mythTV, and there are several linux distros which are made to be just that
<BaD_CrC> thedefender: avoiding mythtv
<thedefender> bazhang: i guess your an Nvidia user huh
<BaD_CrC> thedefender: i'm thinking more along the lines of web based with apache
<bazhang> thedefender: aye
<Seveas> BaD_CrC, you only need mpd and/or icecast :)
<icesword> bazhang:to install compiz ,command is sudo apt-get install compiz,right?
<BaD_CrC> Seveas: not for WAN consumption. :)
<thedefender> Bad_CrC: and all you want is to be able to? store media, stream it to other pc's? or what
<bazhang> icesword: for gutsy? then it is sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<icesword> bazhang:yes,gutsy,thank you,
<bazhang> icesword: mei wenti ;]
<lesshaste> I am trying to upgrade to ubuntu-docs 7.10.5 and it has just stopped on "Setting up ubuntu-docs" with more or less 100% cpu usage going
<lesshaste> top says scrollkeeper-up is running
<lesshaste> what should I do?
<BaD_CrC> thedefender: yeah, just a light file server, samba for windows access, apache for my crazy php goodness, mysql or postgresql for the database backend.
<thedefender> i'm thinking about giving up and just running ubuntu's outdated (yet stable) FGLRX and then XGL. I had the least graphics problems with that setup but got plagued by random and unprovoked crashes
<kleth> lesshaste: I got the same prob yesterday. But I just gave it some time, and it did finish after a while
<lesshaste> kleth: oh ok.. is there a reported bug for this do you know?
<thedefender> everything looked beautiful though
<lesshaste> thedefender: what's the problem?
<kleth> lesshaste, no idea, but don't think so. It works, it just take quite a time
<lesshaste> kleth: that seems a little buggy and also I notice there is no "cancel" button at this point
<kleth> lesshaste, true, I guess it could be fixed
<kleth> lesshaste, but I dont know if there a bugreport on it
<lesshaste> kleth: ok thanks
<BaD_CrC> well, i guess i could do a net install of debian with nothing selected except LAMP stuffs...
<thedefender> lesshaste: well I wanted to run the open source ATI since its used by default, plus it automatically works in the RT-kernel. I'm running dual heads on a ATI 9800 Pro (R350) and I am having trouble getting Xrandr to work correctly. Also notice some OpenGL issues with screensavers, but compiz runs great.
<sap> Hi, I've made a static ip for the computer under an account which has root priviliges . However, the network settings cannot be accessed from other user accounts and the ip remains dynamic on those accounts. How can I make the changes global i.e. set the ip static for all those other accounts also?
<kleth> lesshaste, np, just let it do the work, catch a cup of coffee or something, then it will suddenly  finish
<lesshaste> thedefender: ah ok.. I use fglrx and it seems to work perfectly.. so gar
<lesshaste> far
<lesshaste> kleth: :)
<lesshaste> thedefender: have you reported a bug?
<thedefender> lesshaste: what card, are you running dual heads, and compiz
<lesshaste> thedefender: not dual head.. it radeon express 200
<thedefender> lesshaste: and the latest FGLRX straight from ATI or the one from Ubuntu Restricted Repos
<lesshaste> thedefender: exactly
<lesshaste> thedefender: that one
 * leo_rockw is going to sleep. good night/day for everyone
<lesshaste> thedefender: but I only upgraded to gutsy last week so I may not be the best person to talk to about this
<thedefender> lesshaste: there were two choices there
<kleth> leo_rockw, gn8
<lesshaste> thedefender: the latter
<thedefender> aye
<lesshaste> thedefender: one choice, two alternatives :)
<thedefender> my faith in ATI was never as shaken until I started using linux
<lesshaste> thedefender: this is unfortunate..it's always been ok for me
<wookienz> hi, i have mounted a 500gb share from a NAS box sitting on the network. Anytime i try and explre the share from the icon on the ubuntu desktop it times out and nothing is shown.. it basically locks up the computer for a minute or so until it errors. Any ideas why this would happen. A 50gb share off the same NAS shows up fine. It there a size restriction on mounting shares?
<lesshaste> thedefender: remember compiz and beryl have been quite buggy themselves
<nordland-iv> Hey, does anyone use Wifi-Radar?
<stefan_> hi
<lesshaste> nordland-iv: I did but I prefer nm-applet
<thedefender> lesshaste: but apparently people having not only gotten the open source to work with dual heads but they have gotten compiz to work with it as well
<legend2440> does anyone know the terminal command that writes list of all installed packages to a text file?
<lesshaste> thedefender: oh...looks like you need to be on a suitable forum
<lesshaste> thedefender: don't forget to report any bugs you find
<lesshaste> thedefender: that's very important
<bazhang> legend2440: installed by dpkg?
<stefan_> due to fan-problems while running 2.6.22 i want to downgrad to kernel 2.6.20*. is there a way to do that via apt? i have backports in apt, but i cant find the kernel.. HELP
<legend2440> bazhang: yes
<thedefender> stefan: weird problem
<lesshaste> stefan_: fan problems? Is this a hardware fault or something in the kernel?
<Seveas> legend2440, dpkg --get-selections
<sureshot> hey all it has been a long time since i used ubuntu what is the build- what command
<thedefender> stefan: how about you just keep the box open
<lesshaste> stefan_: I ask as going up may be better than down
<bazhang> legend2440: you could cat dpkg -l to a text file I suppose
<sureshot> and syntax
<proairgun> join #ubuntu-fr
<legend2440> Seveas: yes thats it could'nt remember ty
<bazhang> sureshot: for compiling? the package name?
<stefan_> lesshaste: kernel problems. the how do i upgrade?
<lesshaste> stefan_: ok.. you want to upgrade to the hardy heron kernel maybe
<stefan_> how?
<thedefender> !hardy heron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy heron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> bazhang i guess i need the compilers and such installed
<thedefender> !hardy
<lesshaste> stefan_: take a look in this forum post http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4465243
<lesshaste> stefan_: also.. is there a bug report for this problem?
<lesshaste> stefan_: start on page 1 of the post :)
<thedefender> anyone gotten grandr to work?
<bazhang> sureshot: build-essential then
<stefan_> lesshaste: that are 56 pages
<lesshaste> stefan_: go to page 1
<lesshaste> stefan_: http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=9ab89bbe83d1b7bb442812403cfb647f&t=646755
<sureshot> i put an s a the end duh
<lesshaste> Note to everyone, if you have a problem and you have researched it and it is almost definitely a bug, PLEASE report it somewhere other than here
<Jafet> Why does nvidia-glx-new suggest nvidia-settings but nvidia-settings conflicts with nvidia-glx-new?
<nikitis> In /etc/fstab how would I enter in an entry for this normal commandline mount.  "$ sudo mount /home/niki/Music /home/niki/Games/Music" ?
<nikitis> err i mean "$ sudo mount --bind /home/niki/Music /home/niki/Games/Music" ?
<cookedegg> can someone tell me how to start a process (gnome-do in this case) so that it runs in the session background, not through an open terminal.  PS - this would replicate the call made by the gnome-do menu item
<legend2440> Seveas: now once i get a text file with list of all installed packages is there any way to use that file when i do clean install of heron (when it comes out) to tell synaptic to install these same packages?
<geirha> susscorfa: it used to be with an s at the end, but they changed it in some release :)
<lesshaste> can we add bug reporting to the topic?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Seveas> legend2440, dpkg --set-selections < file_with_selections_here.txt && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<lesshaste> bazhang: :)
<bazhang> ;]
<lesshaste> stefan_: does that look ok?
<Seveas> geirha, nonsense
<legend2440> Seveas: great ty
<AdvoWork> hi there. is there any way to check DNS is working properly on my ubuntu server?
<icesword> how i can install emerald?is it sudo apt-get install emerald
<icesword> bazhang:
<Seveas> AdvoWork, dig @ip.of.server some.domain.name.that.should.work
<bazhang> icesword: aye
<icesword> okiookokokokok
<Seveas> icesword, your keyboard seems broken :)
<icesword> hehehe]
<jms1989_xp> What would be a good video capture card for linux. Ideally, it should support video4linux.
<afancy>  Hi, when i install a software on Ubuntu, I met the following error: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<afancy> what is the matter?
<Exaltia> does someone know how i can launch krfb as soon as the computer start ?
<bazhang> afancy: this is gutsy?
<afancy> yes
<stefano> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<stefano> sry fc
<AdvoWork> if ive got some emails that arent sending properly, which log would I look in to see the issue? im looking in zimbra.log and mail.log yet see nothing
<troms> hei
<bazhang> jms1989_xp: you might try the hardware channel for that
<Seveas> afancy, we'll need the complete output, pastebin it
<afancy> cannot find the library: librt.so.1 and libc.so.6
<troms> er d
<Aeonoris> When I try to run games like epsxe or gltron, it opens a black window for a few seconds, and then crashes.  The terminal just says "Aborted (core dumped)", without any other errors beforehand
<bazhang> troms: support question in there? ;]
<fiksi> seveas, everytime i use terminal and synaptic to download n install application, my firefox doesn't work. is it normal?
<afancy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59808/
<Seveas> fiksi, no
<afancy> hi, the error is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59808/
<Exaltia> !remote control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote control - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thedefender> !pastebin
<fiksi> seveas, any solution?
<thedefender> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fiksi> or any website i can read?
<afancy> can anyone help me on this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59808/
<Seveas> afancy, you're installing unsupported proprietary software via a .bin file. We don't support that at all
<chuy_max> !seen arreis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen arreis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<afancy> what do u mean?
<thedefender> hey seveas code you look at an error that i just got?
<jms1989_xp> Where is the hardware channel?
<bazhang> chuy_max: you can /msg ubotu if you want someone to chat with
<thedefender> could*
<Starnestommy> jms1989_xp: ##hardware
<Seveas> afancy, it means you're out of luck
<bazhang> ##hardware
<afancy> i jsut want to know which library i should install
<afancy> which library includes libc.so.6??
<Seveas> afancy, whatever you try to install simply doesn't work on ubuntu
<chuy_max> bazhang, I'm trying to find when was the last time arreis was connected, do you know what's the command?
<bazhang> chuy_max: not sure sorry
<fiksi> seveas, is there anything i could do to make my firefox keep browsing while i download n install application?
<Seveas> afancy, and given that it's closed source we cannot and do not want to support it
<Starnestommy> chuy_max: /msg seenserv seen arreis
<msingh> is there a place to put a script to do stuff when the network is detected down?
<chuy_max> afancy, are you downloading java?
<Trubadurix> hi can i get ubuntu studio in synaptic so i dont have to dowload a iso file?
<wookienz> hi, i have mounted a 500gb share from a NAS box sitting on the network. Anytime i try and explre the share from the icon on the ubuntu desktop it times out and nothing is shown.. it basically locks up the computer for a minute or so until it errors. Any ideas why this would happen. A 50gb share off the same NAS shows up fine. It there a size restriction on mounting shares?
<Seveas> Trubadurix, yes
<chuy_max> thanks Starnestommy :D
<Seveas> !ubuntu studio | Trubadurix
<ubotu> Trubadurix: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<thedefender> Seveas: hey could you look at an error I got and see if there is some obvious answer of why it isn't working http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59809/
<Trubadurix> seveas: but wich package shoul i chose there is many
<atlef> !Istanbul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> Trubadurix, ubuntustudio-desktop
<Trubadurix> ok thx
<thedefender> trubadurix:  don't install desktop
<Trubadurix> ?
<rausb0> !info istanbul | atlef
<ubotu> atlef: istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (gutsy), package size 70 kB, installed size 608 kB
<Exaltia> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<thedefender> trubadurix:  don't install there is some bug with the studio desktop and gnome
<Trubadurix> what about ubuntustudio-audio ?
<thedefender> trubadurix:  install the audio, video and graphics, don't install theme splash desktop, but sounds is fine
<Trubadurix> ok will do
<npster> why I got grub 18 error when I eject the cd? I use Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon.
<wers> what app can you recommend for managing pictures?
<wers> i have picasa and f-spot installed
<thedefender> trubadurix: yes audio is fine but if you want to take full advantage of the real time effects processing you will need to install the Realtime kernel, and most likely the restricted drivers kernel headers
<npster> why I got grub 18 error when I eject the cd? I use Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon.
<thedefender> trubadurix:  also i install the starup manager for ubuntu so that i can tell it would to but into first (and add a little color to grub) easily
<legend2440> wers: http://ceitl.zanestate.edu/blog/archives/2005/11/photo-organizing-in-linux/
<thedefender> trubadurix: You use the Realtime kernel for audio but if your doing something like Blender then you want to be in generic
<Trubadurix> ehm does this change some look in ubuntu?
<Seveas> yes
<wolfric> hey i've got this wierd error where its telling me my usb drive is read only... cant copy anything over to it... anyone know how to fix it?
<wers>  one is running on mono while the other is on wine. oh man. haha
<wolfric> it said access denied when i tried dragging so i used terminal to sudo mkdir just to check and it said it was read only..
<Trubadurix> is it like a media center?
<thedefender> trubadurix: its useless, and actually crashes the metacity with the studio theme
<gary4gar> how do i control CPU fan speed? I could turn up my fan speeds before doing something intensive, and turn them down before i went to sleep so my room was quieter
<thedefender> studio is for Audio and Visual Production
<npster> !grub18
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub18 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thedefender> musicians, graphic artist, film makers
<pookey> hi all - I need to do a remote install for someone - does the server install disk have a method to start up ssh, set  a root password, and have the installer run remotely over an ssh sessoin?
<bazhang> npster: what cd? that grub error is often when the cylinder value exceeds that allowable by the bios..
<lesshaste> stefan_: does that look ok?
<Trubadurix> thedefender: whats this with realtime kernel can i do without?
<stefan_> lesshaste: still installing
<Starnestommy> npster: check #18 on http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors
<lesshaste> stefan_: ah ok :)
<Aeonoris> wolfric: Uh, a quick google search suggests there might be a little switch somewhere on the USB stick?
<wolfric> nope
<lesshaste> are there any tricks for extending battery life in ubuntu other than powertop?
<lesshaste> I ask as it seems much less than in windoze
<wolfric> its an external usb hard drive which works fine on windows
<bazhang> wolfric: what are the permissions on the stick
<thedefender> trubadurix: yes you can, and you will still be able to use the effects and JACK but without it there will be a slight delay in the processed sound. And if your a guitarist or a singer, a 70 Millisecond delay is a bit bothersome
<winkman> anyone using campcaster?
<wolfric> on ubuntu? i dont know how do i check? on the usb? by default anyone can do anything to it
<thedefender> trubadurix:  what video card do you use and what driver?
<winkman> exit
<npster> I need help with grub 18 error, anyone?
<Trubadurix> thedefender: ati radeon x600  fglrx driver
<wolfric> bazhang: i think its saying root and everyone else can -access files- is tehre any way to change that?
<bazhang> npster: did you check the link Starnestommy gave you?
<gary4gar> how do i control CPU fan speed? I could turn up my fan speeds before doing something intensive, and turn them down before i went to sleep so my room was quieter
<thedefender> ouch, FGLRX current or the one from Ubuntu?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview wolfric this may help with permission issues
<wolfric> ty
<lesshaste> are there any tricks for extending battery life in ubuntu other than powertop?
<stefan_> lesshaste: hm.. seems to work fine now.. at least the fan doesnt run at120% any more.. the problem was, that if it once ran on high speed, it wouldnt slow down, even if the temp was low
<stefan_> lesshaste: im testing now
<lesshaste> stefan_: hooray! I would like a pizza with anchovies please :)
<Trubadurix> thedefender ehmm
<thedefender> trubadurix: is it the FGLRX from ATI's site or is it the restricted repo driver
<stefan_> lesshaste: hrhr
<thedefender> trubadurix: did you install driver or did ubuntu
<Trubadurix> thedefender: good question ^^  i think i install with terminal in 6.04 and upg dist
<stefan_> lesshaste: works. fna slowed down again. thanks
<lesshaste> fna?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<stefan_> fan
<bazhang> hi!
<lesshaste> aha
<lesshaste> stefan_: so all good?
<stefan_> yap
<Trubadurix> thedefender: its not from ati site
<lesshaste> stefan_: you could report the problem and the fix maybe on the forum?
<stefan_> lesshaste: there is a bugreport already
<lesshaste> stefan_: oh.. report it there then :) what's the url?
<thedefender> trubadurix: do you run composite with it, the only reason i ask is because there is a slight problem with the RT Kernel and the latest ATI driver, the module doesn't load in the RT Kernel
<MasterAslan> how do I change what a command calls.  I need to change sensors to call /usr/bin/sensors instead of /usr/local/bin/sensors
<Trubadurix> thedefender: what u mean with if i run composite with it?
<fiksi> exit
<stefan_> lesshaste: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/110391
<thedefender> trubadurix: so you wouldn't have DRI in RT. but if its from ubuntus restricted Repository then you can run XGL and still have it run fine
<Seveas> MasterAslan, move /usr/local/bin/sensors out of the way :)
<thedefender> trubadurix: like compiz or beryl
<lesshaste> stefan_: looks like you will make their day :)
<thedefender> trubadurix: so I guess your a guitarist
<MyNameIs> MasterAslan, an alias in you're .bashrc will handle that
<stefan_> lesshaste: by posteing the workaround or what?
<npster> bazhang: What link? I'm using gutsy gibbon live cd, I already install the CD, and everytime I restart my PC(without the CD) It shows Grub 18 error.
<lesshaste> stefan_: yes
<Trubadurix> thedefender: i had that couble of time in 6.10 but can i check it?
<lesshaste> stefan_: it's really helpful to see how someone fixed a problem
<Trubadurix> thedefender: well no i just want to try make some music on a pc :)
<Aeonoris> When I try to run a 3d game, a black window appears for a few seconds then dissapears, after which the terminal says "Aborted (core dumped)" without any errors before it.
<stefan_> lesshaste: i dont know if that bug is for ubuntu 7.10 (2.6.20 is in older ubuntus?)
<stefan_> bugreport
<npster> bazhang: What link? I'm using gutsy gibbon live cd, I already install the CD, and everytime I restart my PC(without the CD) It shows Grub 18 error.
<lesshaste> stefan_: Same here with kernel:
<lesshaste> Linux pukeko 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Sun Oct 14 22:36:54 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<lesshaste> stefan_: in the bug report
<legend2440> npster: http://www.saynotomilk.com/archives/5
<Starnestommy> npster: what partitions do you have on your hard disk?
<thedefender> trubadurix: the audio package in ubuntu-studio is great for that, hydrogen drum machine, and a bunch of recording apps. Best thing is JACK (Jackless Audio Connection Kit) Allows you to mix and match the outputs and inputs of the software and the physical connections on your pc
<lesshaste> stefan_: "The same problem in thinkpad x61, kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux version is Ubuntu 7.10 , the cpu fan speed never slow down"
<npster> I use full disk space, Starnestommy
<UBIKING> i have ubuntu 7.10
<Exaltia> !X export
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x export - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DuperMan> yo
<Exaltia> !export
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about export - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefan_> lesshaste: ok ill try to register
<thedefender> trubadurix: its almost like having a multitrack recording system but, virtual
<lesshaste> stefan_: thanks
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > Exaltia
<Trubadurix> thedefender: so if i install adio only it dont install realtime kernel?
<thedefender> no
<Trubadurix> ok thx i will do that then :)
<Exaltia> okay jpatrick  :)
<DuperMan> anybody can help with installing on umpc?
<DuperMan> pwetty pwease:)
<pookey> hi all - I need to do a remote install for someone - does the server install disk have a method to start up ssh, set  a root password, and have the installer run remotely over an ssh sessoin?
<thedefender> Trubadurix: you actually have to go into synaptic and install the kernel, and I would also install the RT kerenl headers and the RT kernel restricted drives package
<rausb0> pookey: no. you will need to boot a live cd with sshd on it and install with debootstrap.
<wolfric> bazhang: tried going into media and doing sudo chmod 777 disk but that did nothing.. im a bit stuck here....
<npster> Starnestommy: it doesn't help.
<pookey> rausb0: ok, thanks!
<thedefender> Duperman: they actually have a ubuntu version made for tablets and mobile devices like that
<Starnestommy> npster: I'm not sure what's causing the problem
<wxx> SE5J6SE54K6SE56
<cvasilak> hi there, can anyone recommend a good screencasting software?
<wxx> WSSSSSSS
<pepe_> istanbul
<wers> what code do i enter to purge an app?
<kandinski> I have this external hard disk that my fresh gutsy install does not recognise; is there any way I can make the system "see" the disk by hand?
<wxx> I'M ITALY
<rausb0> wers: sudo apt-get remove --purge pkgname
<pepe_> screencast -> istanbul
<Starnestommy> wers: what do you mean by "purge"
<kandinski> wers: sudo aptitude remove <appname>
<wers> thanks rausb0
<Aeonoris> wolfric: Dunno if anyone asked already, but what does just "mount" in the terminal say about the drive? rw?
<kandinski> "purge" means delete the cached download fo the .deb package too
<thedefender> Duperman:  just check this out http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Seveas> kandinski, no
<pepe_> NOPE: purge means remove config files
<kandinski> Seveas, ah, sorry
<icesword> hello
<pepe_> for cleaning the cache: apt-get clean
<kandinski> pepe_: thanks
<wolfric> aeonoris: sorry im new to linux where do you mean i can see that?
<rausb0> kandinski: no, the downloaded .debs are deleted with apt-get clean
<icesword> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !info purge
<ubotu> Package purge does not exist in gutsy
<Aeonoris> wolfric: Open up a terminal and type "mount"
<wolfric> /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<wolfric> does that say anything or do you need another line?
<Aeonoris> wolfric:  Then I think I don't have any more ideas, sorry :S
<legend2440> npster: is this a laptop your trying to install on? what kind?
<icesword> wolfric:what is wrong
<wolfric> cant change permissions on my usb external hard drive ntfs formated
<icesword> hmm,you need root priveliges
<wolfric> cant write files to it... if i try chmod change it it says changing disk (read only file system) and then just doesnt work
<wolfric> im using root to change it
<skurakai> hi. can someone help me with webcam A4Tech PK-130MG? EasyCam doesnt work and French have manual in french :)
<wolfric> or sudo rather to change it
<icesword> wolfric:ntfs-3g already running
<Bo^Dick> is there a smart way of making iso files from cd's?
<wolfric> icesword: you're talking to a noob here with linux sorry bud what does that mean
<Aeonoris> Bo^Dick, if I'm not mistaken, there's something in the menu when you right-click on a cd, that says "copy disk", or something?  I think?
<wolfric> icesword: ive tried to sudo mkdir on the disk and it just says read only filesystem
<rausb0> Bo^Dick: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<kekZpriester> on a newly installed ubuntu, java and flash plugins (sun-jvm, flash-nonfree) for firefox use OSS for sound output, which blocks alsa on the sound device. how do i make these plugins use alsa instead?
<thedefender> well as usually, I didn't get jack squatary from ubuntu support irc. and now im off on a reboot to get this stupid xrandr to work. good luck and your problems and happy solution hunting
<Bo^Dick> rausb0: that would imply that the iso format is a totally raw format
<rausb0> Bo^Dick: raw?
<crimsun> kekZpriester: flashplugin-nonfree (as of several releases ago) uses ALSA by default, actually.
<Bo^Dick> rausb0: raw data
<Bo^Dick> rausb0: binary that is
<rausb0> Bo^Dick: what kind of cd is that?
<kekZpriester> crimsun, okay, then the problem is caused by java, i think
<Bo^Dick> rausb0: audio cd
<rausb0> Bo^Dick: you cannot make images of audio cds
<rausb0> Bo^Dick: you can only read the audio tracks
<rausb0> Bo^Dick: cdparanoia
<DuperMan> wtf rausb
<DuperMan> sure you can make images of anyshit... depends on image type
<Bo^Dick> rausb0: so the iso format only applies to cds with a filesystem on them?
<rausb0> Bo^Dick: yes. audio cds have no filesystem.
<DuperMan> oh, iso format. yeah, just an archive....
<Aeonoris> When I try to run a 3d game, a black window appears for a few seconds then dissapears, after which the terminal says "Aborted (core dumped)" without any errors before it.  If I run supertux (which I think is 2d), my compy freezes.
<rausb0> DuperMan: iso is the only standardized image type. audio images are application (mostly windows) specific
<Bo^Dick> i wanna clone a simple audio cd
<wookienz> when you specify a type option during a mount command... are you specifying how you would like to mount it or the type of filesystem you ARE mounting...
<Iggle-Piggle> mythstream is broke since i upgraded to 0.21 is this easily fixed?
<rausb0> Bo^Dick: as long as it doesn't have copy protection, use k3b or brasero or cdparanoia and wodim
<cherva> where is the directory containing the text files with the shortcuts in the Applications menu ?
<Bo^Dick> rausb0: thanks
<cherva> withe the shortcuts of the apps in the Applications menu *
<cherva> with**
<bazhang> Iggle-Piggle: for #ubuntu-mythtv ? they have a channel for that you know
<icesword> am
<icesword> hmm.i am still online,it is ok
<legend2440> cherva: /usr/share/applications
<cherva> legend2440: thanks
<legend2440> cherva: yw
<DuperMan> where do i go for embedded system installs etc?
<frold> what is the best spam protection for evolution? Spamassasin isnt you userfriendly - there must be a userfriendly alternative....
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> anyone have openoffice?
<nagyv> hello! I just tried to prevu firefox 3 to help backporters, but I get a "Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies". For others it seems working fine. Is there some "obvious" way to satisfy dependencies in prevu?
<nagyv> LimCore: yes, almost everyone here :)
<frold> Openoffice come along with 7.10
<rausb0> DuperMan: is the embedded platform a non-x86 compatible arch?
<bentob0x> anybody knows why my audio switch from one soundcard to the other (I have two) without telling me what's going on?
<DuperMan> well, got an arm machine
<LimCore> nagyv: amd64?
<DuperMan> and a c-m7 umpc
<DuperMan> @rausb
<bentob0x> every time I reboot, feels that the sound is going through another soundcard
<nagyv> LimCore: nope
<LimCore> because I need someone to help me verify bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/190680
<rausb0> DuperMan: ubuntu only supports x86 and x86-64
<DuperMan> well the via is x86 compatible
<DuperMan> @rausb just need a touch of help getting the onboard wlan workind
<rausb0> DuperMan: arm is not via
<rausb0> DuperMan: and arm is not x86 compatible
<DuperMan> rausb0: true, the arm is in a different machine
<rausb0> DuperMan: you didn't say that
<DuperMan> rausb0: said before i got two machines, forgot to nick highlight
<rausb0> DuperMan: hmpf
<rausb0> DuperMan: okay, which wlan card is it?
<DuperMan> rausb0: my bad. am noob here
<IdleOne> prolly sis191
<DuperMan> rausb0: rtk8187b
<dan> hi all: i have a "small" problem with the asus eee (4GB HDD), ubuntu installed without problems, however the internet connection is not detected. Please help me specifically, the net is full of infor mation, that i cannot use.
<DuperMan> rausb0: problem seems to be card not set to wake on lan or somesuch
<LimCore> can anyone please verify bug because I need someone to help me verify bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/190680
<rausb0> DuperMan: rtl8187b is not supported yet. only rtl8187
<vu> hi everybody!
<Aeonoris> Does anyone know how to fix an "Aborted (core dumped)" error when it doesn't say any other errors but that?
<rausb0> DuperMan: wireless with wake on lan?!
<DuperMan> rausb0: thanks man. sorry for bashing before on the audio iso image thing.
<DuperMan> rausb0: seemed dumb to me too, but that was the only solution or approximation of one google produced
<vu> szerezi valaki a sóskát?
<wolfric> is there any reason for "unmount" to not be found as a command? ubuntu just wont recognize it
<Aeonoris> umount
<Aeonoris> It's wierd.
<wolfric> lol ty
<legend2440> wolfric: its umount
<n2diy> I just got 10 SD flash drives, I could label 8 of them, but 2 won't initialize. Is there a way to initialize them, or are they DOA?
<nagyv> !hu | vu
<ubotu> vu: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<DuperMan> rausb0: any idea how one can help with the 8187b driver?
<rausb0> DuperMan: maybe rtl8187b will be supported in kernel 2.6.25, i don't know. for now the rtl8187 module only supports rtl8187 (without the b).
<DuperMan> rausb0: thanks. i wanna ubuntu my umpc bad:D
<nagyv> DuperMan: might be hardy has it, and you can try backporting
<DuperMan> nagyv: tried hardy, no go
<rausb0> nagyv: i don't think so
<Nuxis> hey I'm trying to make alsa work on a acer laptop with card hda intel. I compiled the latest alsa with the right ./configure options etc.. but still no sound. Alsa dmesg | grep snd --> nothing
<Nuxis> anyone an idea?
<bazhang> dan: have you checked the eeepc channel or wiki for that?
<DuperMan> rausb: ndis found installed driver. still didn't work
<samir> Salut
<IdleOne> !fr | samiam
<ubotu> samiam: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rausb0> DuperMan: i don't use closed source drivers at all. so no experience with ndiswrapper here.
<DuperMan> rausb0: thanks man
<DuperMan> all: anybody with good ndiswrapper experience/understanding?
<nagyv> I just tried to prevu firefox 3 to help backporters, but I get a "Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies". For others it seems working fine. Is there some "obvious" way to satisfy dependencies in prevu?
<neeto> Is there a way that I can send mouse input to only one process?
<LollinopiL> holà holà! who know the name of a program that could remove the useless files and folders ?
<archangelpetro> LollinopiL, it depends what you 'define' as useless files and folders
<dan> buzhang: not yet, thanks for the info, didn't knew about it.. goin' there 2
<Nuxis> anyone ?
<legend2440> LollinopiL: fslint
<archangelpetro> Nuxis, have you set the volume settings?
<LollinopiL> archangel well, i mean the files like what remain from an uninstallation etc etc
<thetux> hello
<Nuxis> archangelpetro: yup there all not muted and highest volume
<archangelpetro> LollinopiL,  i think 'rm' does pretty well :D
<archangelpetro> Nuxis, im afraid that's all i can suggest.. i'm not very well versed in 'the art of bringing da' funk' on alsa
<archangelpetro> in short, i suck :)
<Nuxis> kk
<bazhang> dan: #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com ;]
<thetux> anyone know how to make glx work on a FSC with via onboard video card?
<LollinopiL> legend do u use it ? must i do a backup before using it ?
<archangelpetro> ok
<archangelpetro> any of you with an NVIDIA card, i'm trying to install Ogre3d.. and i get the following error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL.... can any of you suggest a resolution? (or a package)
<Nuxis> btw I was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<thetux> anyone know how to make beryl/compiz work on a FSC with via onboard video card?
<DuperMan> thetux: you really better don't:)
<Silex> hi, if I have a bouncer that I want to automatically start when my box starts
<Silex> should I put that in /etc/rc.d or /etc/init.d ?
<Aeonoris> Does anyone know how to fix an "Aborted (core dumped)" error when it doesn't say any other errors but that?  Because it occurred when I installed a new graphic driver suggests it's a graphical error, but it always seems to be right after it tries to load the sound.
<thetux> :((
<legend2440> LollinopiL: yes i use it but you must be careful. backup is always a good idea. deborphan in synaptic is good for getting rid of files no longer in use by other programs
<marowit_> Hi. How do i make a system wide command that executes shutdown when battery is on critical level?
<JC_Denton_> I have a java process running which I'm unable to kill using top (ran sudo top)
<StLemur> Hi, I'm running Gutsy with Gnome. I have a USB external HDD /dev/sda1 which is not automounted on startup. When I try to delete files from it in a nautilus window I get the message "Error "Not on the same file system" while deleting <filename>" but when I delete files in a terminal using rm there's no problem.
<m3gach33zy> hey ubuntu guys i need some help with my laptop... when i try to open a partitioned part of my hard drive i get an error saying i cant mount the volume what do i do?
<geirha> JC_Denton_: try with kill -9 <pid>
<Silex> hi, if I have a bouncer that I want to automatically start when my box starts, should I put that in /etc/rc.d or /etc/init.d ? can't find any decent tutorial on the ubuntu help pages
<geirha> Silex: /etc/rc.local is run last during boot, and is meant for running custom scripts
<JC_Denton_> geirha thanks. what's the difference between 15 and 9 (and I don't mean 6)
<marowit_> StLemur, I think that's because rm doesn't try to put the file in trash
<Silex> geirha: thank you
<geirha> Silex: if it needs to be run in a certain order, putting it in /etc/init.d would be the thing to do, and then set which runlevels it should run with update-rc.d
<legend2440> LollinopiL: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<StLemur> marowit_: ah, OK. So do I need to create a .Trash on /mnt/sda1? How do I do that?
<LollinopiL> yeah thx!
<Silex> geirha: also if I want the /etc/init.d/foo stop|start|restart scheme I guess
<Silex> geirha: thanks for clearing it up
<Nuxis> someone else ?
<StLemur> marowit_: I just looked. There is a .Trrash-<my username>...
<StLemur> er, .Trash-<my username>
<geirha> JC_Denton_: -15 is the kind version of kill, it allows the application time to shut down itself. -9 is the brutal version which just ... kills it
<Silex> -9 makes no prisoners
<Silex> :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i was wondering is there an app to check my system configuration as well as hardware, basically to check if the system/OS is running o.k.?
<Pirate_Hunter>  hi i was wondering is there an app to check my system configuration as well as hardware, basically to check if the system/OS is running o.k.?
<JC_Denton_> thanks geirha
<tony_> i use ultimate edition ubuntu it has hardinfo on it that does what your lookin for
<JC_Denton_> Is there a gnome plugin allowing you to extract archives from the nautilus file, right click menu?
<geirha> Pirate_Hunter: if there is, I've never heard of it, and I doubt such an application exists. Escpecially on the hardware part, since a lot of hardware lacks documentation of how they work
<geirha> JC_Denton_: there should be one installed by default
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_, you should just be able to dble click and have it open the archive manager
<marowit_> StLemur, i don't thinks thats the case (manually creating trash), I'm affraid i cant' help much more, but if you can live without trash you can use Shift+delete to bypass it.
<mah_> j\ #linuxac
<cherva> I'm building a program to keep an eye on my mail server ( who is sending mails) I can see when someone is sending a mail and the reciver with "watch tail mail.log" ,but how can I the message body ?
<StLemur> marowit_: ah, OK, thanks
<mah_> j/ #linuxac
<JC_Denton_> Jack_Sparrow: "extract to this location" would be speedier..
<Jack_Sparrow> mah_,   /join #linuxac
<mah_> j/ #linuxac
<gustav_> ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> geirha: i wouldve thought something like the windows version of system utilities would exist but ill try asking one more time
<Pirate_Hunter> geirha: third time is always a charm
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i was wondering is there an app to check my system configuration as well as hardware (i.e. like system utilities available on windows), i need to basically to  if the system/OS is running o.k.?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, one explanation might be that since Ubuntu is not as buggy as windows we dont really need one
<geirha> JC_Denton_: Sure you don't have an option like that, I have an "Extract here" ...
<neeto> How does one launch firefox from the command line to immediately open up a specified website?
<geirha> neeto: firefox http://...
<neeto> geirha: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> geirha, there is an extract here .. yes
<foo8ar> hi  all, where could i get some helpful hints abount installing gutsy on a g4 macmini?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<archangelpetro> poor ppcers
<manguy> hi, i'm going to try installing ubuntu on my intel mac with boot camp.  are there any potential problems i might run into?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: hmmm yeah i ve been thinking about that, the reason is that ive been having probs with my system, im wondering if it is ubuntu or the actual hardware either way both suggestions are weird since i have never had these problem
<Varitech>  irc://irc.Fansub-IRC.org/kyuuden-fansub
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, What problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Varitech, Please dont
<howefield> yeah manguy, you'll end up not using mac os ;)
<manguy> howefield:  :P
<lordleemo> Pirate_Hunter: system administration system monitor  is that what you want   or sudo gnome-system-monitor
<n2diy> I just got 10 SD flash drives, I could label 8 of them, but 2 won't initialize. Is there a way to initialize them, or are they DOA?
<stefano> n2diy, are they all the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy, HAve you tried to force mount them.. those two may be used and locked down
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: 1st, hd seems to be grinding lately, when starting ubuntu or sometimes when ubuntu is idle, twice i had hd failure where it spat soem gibberish on me and ubuntu modules failed also grub sometimes doesnt come on and i have to restart again last ubutnu seems to be getting sluggish on certain occasions... its really upsetting
<n2diy> stefano: say, they all came in a lot.
<hans_> goeden middag
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, see fsck.. but that sounds like a drive about to fail...
<dj2008> www.stroganov-shop.ru
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow, no I haven't, how would I do that?
<stefano> !nl | hans_
<ubotu> hans_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy, one sec
<stefano> :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone actually manage to get flash working on opera 9.2, if so please explain how?
<hans_> nog nederlanders hier
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow, What is weird is they work in my camera, but Ubuntu won't play with them.
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: will probably have to do that one i find the install cd for my ubuntu otherwise do it from recovery which i have yet to experience with
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy, http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html           see the last entry
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: right now one of my hd is off even knowing it is connected to the system arrrrhhhh just want to strangle someone
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, taking a look.
<noober> how to set up samba server?
<Pirate_Hunter> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, You may also have a marginal power supply cauing a problem like that.  A marginal power supply seems to kill hard drives
<olejorgenb> what is the proper way of setting the gtk-theme if I'm not running gnome
<olejorgenb> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: hmm ok but what is that exactly if i knew i could verify if that is so
<olejorgenb> I tried making a .gtkrc-2.0, but it didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, There are sites online where you tell it your hardware and it tells you how big your power supply should be.
<anton55> what are you useing instead of gnome find a theme manager for what your using
<olejorgenb> I'm using ion
<icesword> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: thanx ill google for marginal power supply and see if it gives anything decent
<stefano> what is ion?
<olejorgenb> a window manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, we could go into propper cooloing and all of that.. but . we are drifting into offtopic.. that is about all the help I can give in that direction
<stefano> sry i'll jfgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, power supply wattage calculator
<olejorgenb> i just want a file where I can write which theme gtk should use
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: np your help has been appreciated thank you very much
<Jack_Sparrow> any time
<stefano> ion is a window manager for people who love a tidy desktop it seems
<stefano> :>
<olejorgenb> stefano: hehe, yes
<foo8ar> ubuntu boots ok on the mac but i get normal bash prompt. how could i bootstrap the X instalation program or do an console based default installation?
<olejorgenb> When I run gnome-theme-manager it changes the theme, but it's not permanent
<stefano> foo8ar, you could defenetely do the latter
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow, mount doesn't see the cards, so I don't know what device to force?
<mahill> can anyone here help me with a synaptics touchpad issue?
<stefano> mahill, what's your spesific issue?
<mahill> well, I have an allocated area of my touchpad to act as the v scroll, but for some reason, ubuntu ALSO wants to use about 1/4 of my regular touching area as v scroll
<stefano> phew
<mahill> ?
<stefano> sorry no idea about that, you can turn off vscroll if that would help
<stefano> and issue a thread in the forums about it
<mahill> yeah, but if I turn off v scroll, it turns it off completely
<mahill> yeah, I found a thread on the forums with like...2 posts.  Nothing resolved
<stefano> :\
<thedefender> anyone use xrandr?
<Psylion> hello guys
<mahill> well, 3 posts now
<Psylion> could someone help me ?
<stefano> thedefender, xrandr doesnt work for me, it crashes everytime i click somewhere
<thedefender> psylion: you have to ask for help first?
<mahill> what's your issue Psylion?
<Psylion> :)
<stefano> hello
<Psylion> well i have mixxx
<Psylion> 1.5.0
<Psylion> and i want to put the new version :) but im noob on linux
<stefano> Psylion, please try to keep questions in one line so that it's easier to read them
<thedefender> stefano: well it works for me but when ubuntu boots my secondary screen is operating at a rate 85 when it needs to be 60
<thedefender> i know how to change it to 60 but how to i make it be 60 at startup
<Psylion> a friend of me have been and help me put my hercules dj console work , but i want to install new version of mixxx
<thedefender> tired of having to do it each time
<Psylion> its in tar.gz and i dont know what to do sory guys
<stefano> Psylion, what kind of files does it have in it?
<stefano> Psylion, if there is a configure file and make a automake or make file, it is a source code package which you have to compile
<Psylion> can u help me with that stefano ?
<geirha> !compile | Psylion
<ubotu> Psylion: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wookienz> when you specify a type option during a mount command... are you specifying how you would like to mount it or the type of filesystem you ARE mounting...
<stefano> Psylion, this should help you
<stefano> good luck :-)
<stefano> btw mixxx is a fun program
<Psylion> thx :)
<wookienz> im trying to umount a share but it says that the deivce is busy...any thoughts on how i can force it to unmount or find out why it is busy?
<Eric_Jardas> hello
<gnobody> hi
<Dr_willis> wookienz:   I think 'lsof /dev/DEVICE' will show some info.
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me where can I download awn key gpg key from ?
<Eric_Jardas> http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg doesn't exist :(
<Dr_willis> wookienz:  but if its a samba share, you may have a program thats just accessed it then crashed. or somthing.
<Eric_Jardas> would anyone using it send it to me ?
<stefano> Eric_Jardas, you normally get the pgp key from the owner
<Eric_Jardas> stefano, that is the gpg key that I should use...thats what their wiki says
<Jack_Sparrow> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<SupaFly> anyone here managed to compile battle for wesnoth v1.4 on gutsy successfully?
<Eric_Jardas> Jack_Shade, so ?
<stefano> Eric_Jardas, oh i see, wel that depends highly on the creator and is not a generic issue
<stefano> Eric_Jardas, just happens to be a dead link i suppose
<Dr_willis> SupaFly:  heh - thats on my todo list.
<Eric_Jardas> I know...I'm asking if anyone who is using awn would send the gpg file to me :)
<SupaFly> Dr_willis i always get stuck where the configure moans about sdl mixer not supporting ogg, but i know for a fact it does :S
<Jack_Sparrow> !awm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Psycoshot>  Hey, I have a usb flash drive, when I plug it in, I get asked what I want to do. I click open in new window but no windows opens. Nothing is in /media
<Jack_Sparrow> !find awm
<ubotu> Found: drawmap, nawm
<stefano> Eric_Jardas, google doesnt have the key in their cache either
<SupaFly> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Eric_Jardas> stefano, nope :(
<Dr_willis> SupaFly:  not tried it yet. I always turn the sound down anyway. :)   so i may compile it it no sound..
<stefano> Eric_Jardas, did you try this key: http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/F4ECF181.gpg ?
<Eric_Jardas> stefano, nope..gonna try now
<Radar> When trying to run glxgears I get Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Radar> What is wrong?
<stefano> i bet it'll work
<SupaFly> Dr_willis how did you go about compiling it with no sound? just ./configure -no sound like that?
<Radar> I have the line to load glx in my xorg.conf file.
<gnobody> hey guys, whats the best IRC client for Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> SupaFly:  i havent tried yet. :)
<Radar> gnobody: irssi
<Dr_willis> !best | gnobody
<ubotu> gnobody: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<SupaFly> !goingtobloodykillsomebodyinasec
<stefano> Calm down :O
<stefano> everythings under contro
<stefano> l
<dvoid> where do i change kwallet password?
<Radar> it's saying failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so, even though that file already exists.
<stefano> Radar,  does it have the right rights? (e.g. are you allowed to read it?)
<dogfishguzzler> Can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu isn't seeing my usb external hd?
<Radar> stefano: yeah I can read it
<dogfishguzzler> here is my output from syslog when I plug it in. http://pastebin.com/m505caf47
<icesword> f
<icesword> *
<icesword> *
<icesword> k
<pau> hi i can't burn a cd, i think that it's because cdrecord haven't permissions, do you know how to change it?
<gvsa123> should i go for samba or a client-server?
<jpatrick> !enter | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * Radar <3's irssi's ability to easily ignore joins, parts and quits.
<stefano> gvsa123, samba is bad (bad as in evil)
<Radar> brb
<icesword> jpatrick;do not mask me,
<stefano> gvsa123, your best option is ntp if you have it available on both system
<stefano> ss
<stefano> -s
<dogfishguzzler> Anyone willing to trouble shoot usb external hd?
<stefano> dogfishguzzler, did you try another usb port?
<aspire_> hello
<aspire_> is there any one here that can help me with setting up mu DHCP?
<gvsa123> stefano: ntp?
<dogfishguzzler> stefano: I thried them all. I get this in syslog when I plug it in. http://pastebin.com/m505caf47
<stefano> aspire_, do you mean a dhcp server or a client?
<pau> hi i can't burn a cd, i think that it's because cdrecord haven't permissions, do you know how to change it?
<stefano> !ntp | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<icesword> !burn
<stefano> oh sorry
<stefano> lol
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Radar> Alrighty, the error I'm getting is: http://pastie.caboo.se/166333
<Radar> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jtravnick> anyone running into update for ubuntu-docs just stoping?
<icesword> jpatrick;do not mask me,
<stefano> !nfs | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Gecko> Hey there. I don't get it... Ubuntu doesn't detect any other operating systems during install even though I have another ubuntu installation as well as a ms windows... Any hints?
<aspire_> hello
<aspire_> stefano: I am supposed to be assigned an IP from my modem
<aspire_> but get this message
<aspire_> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<aspire_> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<gnobody> is there a way to have the text on my desktop icons display beside the icon, rather than under the icon
<dogfishguzzler> aspire: For some reason mine does that too but if I do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart it works.
<icesword> linux is stupid to detect linux os before
<hele> Any good replacer for win software like cpu-z ? i want see etc memory frequency and divider
<stefano> aspire_, it seems there is an issue with your router/gateway, since those devices are very different i don't think i can help you with this, try to tinker with your router to see if theres anything configured the wrong way
<icesword> hele:less /proc/cpuinfo
<icesword> hele:less /proc/meminfo
<Radar> aspire_: make sure it's on the same subnet and so on as your router.
<stefano> dogfishguzzler, what kernel are you using? (you can find out by typing uname -a into a terminal
<Radar> I know it should find it automatically, but see if you can ping it in the first place.
<gvsa123> stefano: i'll check it out... ever since i started using linux, i've used samba to connect my xp and ubuntu because of the shared folders that's accessible both ways (when i get the config right)...
<icesword> less /proc/version,that is it
<tla> Hi.  Is this the best place to ask about wireless on ubuntu (gutsy) or is there a dedicated channel?
<stefano> gvsa123, nfs does not work with windows
<dogfishguzzler> 2.6.20.15 generic
<Dr_willis> Still no free NFS client stuff for windows?
<stefano> gvsa123, file sharing issues with windows machines are fairly common - i just assume it doesnt work :-)
<icesword> g
<Radar> tla: ask away?
<icesword> o
<icesword> o
<icesword> d
<icesword> b
<icesword> y
<FloodBot1> icesword: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icesword> e
<dogfishguzzler> stefano: Sorry I didn;t include your nick on that post you may have missed it 2.6.20.15 generic is my kernel
<hele> icesword: Good, but not telling anything about frequency
<stefano> dogfishguzzler, try to adress the people youre replying to by typing their name at the beginning of your message, you can autocomplete names with the tab key. otherwise messages get lost easily
<stefano> dogfishguzzler, allrighty :>
<icesword> hele:IMPOSSIBLE! less /proc/cpuinfo
<icesword> !cpuinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpuinfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> :(
<stefano> dogfishguzzler, your hard drive may not get enough power. does it have an external power supply and if so is it plugged in?
<icesword> hele:you got it?
<hele> iceword: Telling only outer frequency for core. Not a ward for inner  frequency or fsb
<icesword> i am sorry
<dogfishguzzler> stefano: No external power supply
<stefano> hele, your bios should give you some info on that
<gvsa123> stefano: i've always managed to make samba work
<stefano> dogfishguzzler, i just read something on a german forum about a guy having the same issue, he later found out that the hard disk didnt get nough power
<dogfishguzzler> stefano: Can this be fixed?
<aspire_> stefano: not currently using a router
<aspire_> directly connected to my modem
<stefano> dogfishguzzler, http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<aspire_> Radar: not actually using a router, using a modem
<stefano> aspire_, if you don't use a router then whom should you get the ip adress from?
<hele> sfefano: I now, but trying to find some program for linux so there is no need to windows if you are overclocking
<gvsa123> stefano: the thing is that i don't have a router / home network... i only connect them to synchronize my files (sorta like backing up to my linux) and basic file transfer... but since i did  a clean install of gutsy, i was wondering whether it was better for me to try out a different way of connected xp and ubuntu
<Radar> I am getting an error with glx failing to load: The error I'm getting is: http://pastie.caboo.se/166333, anyone?
<DOOM_NX> can anybody help me with some ALSA asoundrc scripting?
<Ax-Ax> How do I type ³?
<stefano> gvsa123, when using both windows and linux youre sort of forced to use samba
<aspire_> stefano: the modem used to assign it to me
<aspire_> that is the ISP actually
<Jack_Sparrow> DOOM_NX,  /join #Alsa
<dogfishguzzler> stefano: Thanks for your help.
<aspire_> stefano: why does my modem not do that?
<Ace2016> !seen Ace2016
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ace2016 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gvsa123> stefano: so that's the way to go eh... what about ftp?
<stefano> aspire_, no idea, sorry. did you do what comcast always tells you to do in an annoying fashion? ("Did you reset the moden?"
<qwertymn> hi
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, I just done a manual install of Sun Java 1.6.0_05 and it all works fine, but I cannot tell Ubuntu to use that as default Java as it doesnt appear on the list
<Da_Putzler> any ideas ?
<tla> ok, I have a Belkin 802.11 preN card.  I have installed ndiswrapper and loaded the driver module.  iwconfig & friends sees the card OK.  Problem is that I am not getting an IP address assigned from the wireless router.  Another windoze system is getting an IP so I dont think it is a router issue.  On Ubuntu I get a 169.254.6.195 IP - not sure where that comes from?  Help on how to debug it...
<tla> ...appreciated.  See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59814/
<Psycoshot> "Some Linux operating system even can auto-mount the USB drives, especially if you’re using Gnome and KDE." T.T WHY!?!?!
<stefano> gvsa123, ftp is not very secure (neither is samba), if you want to use something different, you can use scp (which is file transfer over ssh)
<stefano> Psycoshot, old document :-)
<gvsa123> stefano: security isn't really an issue as far my setup is concerned... i connect them via crossover cables...
<salge> hello erbody. can somebody tell me which file to modify to specify to X which video driver to use (i am currently root on recovery command line)
<stefano> gvsa123, samba is sadly the easiest way to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> salge, /etc/X22/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> X11
<gvsa123> stefano: tried to use openssh on linux and a client on xp, but the transfer is too slow... iguess because of the encryption along the way
<erUSUL> salge: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<stefano> salge, be careful
<aspire_> stefano: are you trying to make a point?
<netdur> it is safe to do "apt-get update" on hardy now?
<gvsa123> stefano: hmmm.... i guess i'm stuck with my old way of doing it then.... <apt-get installs samba>
<salge> erUSUL, let me try, stefano, what's up?
<sdf2> When I install ubuntu, does it wipe out my home directory?
<stefano> aspire_, about what?
<Jack_Sparrow> salge, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   if you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<stefano> salge, i just mean it is really easy to mess things up badly when modifying the xorg.conf, nothing more
<tekteen> sdf2: yes
<sdf2> damnit
<salge> o ok
<salge> erUSUL, this looks like a nifty tool, it even made a backup for me, thanks!
<tla> Radar: any ideas?
<tekteen> sdf2: unless you have it on a separate partition
<Jack_Sparrow> sdf2, That is why we recommend /home on a second partition
<bluecake> anyone using bitvise?
<DIL> backing up is a fundamental thing to do before you make changes $0.02
<Jack_Sparrow> sdf2, use livecd and copy /home to a usb or another partition
<Radar> tla: nup
<Ax-Ax> How do I type ³?
<sdf2> argh, I don't have any spare partitions
<DIL> Ax-Ax: probably special character in open office - what application
<IsotropicSpin> hey, how do i connect to my Internet server with remote desktop?
<heogen> hi somebody know how can to connect my pc to tv
<Ax-Ax> DIL: xchat
<sdf2> Plus my home directory is 27 gigs
<tekteen> sdf2: is it on a separate partition?
<sdf2> no
<heogen> how to step i should to fallow for connect my pc to tv?
<tekteen> you need to find a place to put it. sorry
<IsotropicSpin> heogen, do you have a TV card? if not then you can't do it
<heogen> yeah
<Fallenou> hi, where are the "hardware testing" report sent to in the launchpad web site ?
<bluecake> which run level should i execute rdesktop? i don't want to start gnome at all.
<heogen> Isotropicspin yeah
<Fallenou> i wanna see the result of my report
<IsotropicSpin> heogen, ok then just checking , i have no idea , does anyone else know?
<jrib> heogen: tell the room the type of card you have
<heogen> IsotropicSpin ok
<heogen> Jrib how you doing?  ok let me looking for my card name
<IsotropicSpin> DOES anyone know how I could connect to my internet server (also running Ubuntu 7.1) using remote desktop?
<jrib> heogen: I'm good, you?
<heogen> Jrib im fine man
<cute> j
<cute> hai.. ikutan dong...
<Da_Putzler> has anyone installed Sun Java 1.6.0_05 and got it working as default Java on their System and in Firefox ???
<jrib> Da_Putzler: why do you not want to use the version in the repositories?
<Da_Putzler> usually I would, but I like keeping my system up-to-date, and the repo's are too slow for this
<jrib> Da_Putzler: what is the reason for being "up-to-date"?
<jabalsad> Hi, I used to have a boot loader that gave me the option to choose between Ubuntu and XP upon startup. I formatted the XP partition and installed Vista, but now there is no bootloader anymore :( How do I get it back?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 6.0.05 is really not at many different than 6.0.04
<Da_Putzler> bug fixes, java crashing on certain apps...  I have Opera using the latest without a problem, it;s just Firefox that's being a pain
<Jack_Sparrow> Da_Putzler, Fine line between up to date. and safe tested programs
<Ace2016> Whats the command to start gnome's network manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | jabalsad
<ubotu> jabalsad: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jabalsad> ta
<jrib> Da_Putzler: realize that at least all of the security fixes are (supposed to be) taken care of with updates from the repos
<casper72> hello
<casper72> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Da_Putzler> I take it once the latest version of Java has been tested, it'll appear in the repo's ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Ace2016, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start    ?
<Ace2016> start gdm? why?
<heogen> Jrib I dont remember how i see my card of the tv in my laptop
<davedorm> yo yo yo
<gvsa123> what does chmod a+x mean again?
<heogen> jrib what command can i use for?
<jrib> heogen: lspci | grep -i vga
<Jack_Sparrow> Da_Putzler, I assume the focus is on the release in just a couple weeks and not on testing a minor jave update (since most people are not effected)  after that I am sure it will get put into Gutsyrepos.. But if you want up to date you will probably move to Hardy which would have it anyhow
<heogen> jrib thank you
<jrib> gvsa123: adds +x (execute) permissions for all (user, group, and others)
<IsotropicSpin> Does anyone know how to UnRar something?!?! do i need the package Unrar-free?
<davedorm> I am not a n00b but i made a stupid n00b mistake... I have forgotten my root password for an Ubuntu Server 7.10 I installed last night
<jrib> !unrar > IsotropicSpin (read the private message from ubotu)
<Ace2016> jrib: but what is the a for? all?
<davedorm> I changed it and FORGOT it
<jrib> Ace2016: yes
<Ace2016> thanks
<davedorm> is there any way short of reinstalling to get in?
<Ace2016> davedorm: reinstall it
<jrib> !root | davedorm
<ubotu> davedorm: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gvsa123> jrib: what if you only want specific people to have that permission?
<jrib> davedorm: there is no root password
<Da_Putzler> I tried updating to Hardy, but after downloading all the new repo's it failed to install giving an error...
<davedorm> yes there is
<davedorm> I made one
<Ace2016> sudo passwd root, and change it? is that possible?
<davedorm> <- not a n00b
<jrib> !enter | davedorm
<ubotu> davedorm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> davedorm, You cant recover ti.. you can only change it (physical access to the box etc)
<davedorm> no, there is no sudoer group set up
<Ace2016> lol
<davedorm> Jack_Sparrow: fair enough
<davedorm> I am sitting right in front of it
<Ace2016> livecd modify configs to add sudoers?
<jrib> davedorm: reboot, edit the grub line and append "init=/bin/sh" or boot a live cd and chroot to your installation
<davedorm> Ace2016: it wasa server install, not a livecd
<Ace2016> well download and boot a live cd
<davedorm> jrib: cool.. stand by
<Ace2016> doesn't sound worth it though
<DOOM_NX> when i change the .asoundrc are the changes applied immediately?
<Ace2016> no
<gvsa123> i get this 17 Mar 05:17:58 ntpdate[7460]: no server suitable for synchronization found when doing sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com
<minimec> Da_Putzler: Do you have enough free diskspace?
<DOOM_NX> what do i have to do?
<DOOM_NX> restart X?
<Jack_Sparrow> DOOM_NX, I would think that would require restarting x
<Ace2016> DOOM_NX: logout and login for changes to take effec
<Ace2016> t
<DOOM_NX> thank u
<heogen> Jrib my laptop has  VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<Ace2016> might need a reboot though
<Fallenou> hi, where are the "hardware testing" report sent to in the launchpad web site ? i wanna see my own report :o
<jrib> heogen: no idea about those cards
<Da_Putzler> oh yeah... got a 30gb filesystem
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to install needed restricted drivers from the command line? Thanks!
<Da_Putzler> no idea why it didnt upgrade... might try it again, but scared it'll do the same thing
<heogen> jrib for example in windows i connect my pc to tv
<heogen> jrib in ubuntu can i to connect with a key or a normal step in the system?
<jrib> heogen: for nvidia cards you must edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or use the nvidia-settings tool, that's all I know about it
<heogen> jrib or is different the connection depend of the card
<DOOM_NX> changes in .asoundrc don't seem to have effect
<heogen> jrib ok thank you
<omar> How can I view the source code for Ubuntu?
<jrib> !source > omar (read the private message from ubotu)
<vatzec> hey there lads, I have a server which I administrate via SSH but the pain is that it's connected via wireless so connection drops occur from time to time, I'm trying to make it perform a check every 5 mins, I've already posted a thread at the Ubuntu forums, but it seems that any topic older than 10 mins with no replies is forgotten (the amount of messages posted it overwhelming), here's the thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725364
<Kynlem> Is there a way to assign a background to a particular desktop in Gnome?
<jrib> Kynlem: if you use compiz-fusion, it's an option for the cube.  If you don't, check out "wallpapoz" (google it)
<VentusIgnis> How can I reset my video driver back to vesa?  I installed the wrong driver and now the GUI is useless.
<jrib> !xconfig > VentusIgnis (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> VentusIgnis: what driver are you trying to install by the way?
<freeman163> is there a way to burn a large  iso ile to multiple dvd's?
<minimec> VentusIgnis: <ctrl>alt><F1> --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will give you a 'console-configuration-wizard'.
<davedorm> yeah
<vatzec> freeman163: I believe that you have to split the files into multiple dirs and then burn 'em
<davedorm> that did not work as planned
<patrickStarFish> is osp.ir good?
<freeman163> hmm, ok.
<ibbuntu> I couldn't boot the gutsy live CD yesterday, so I downloaded Hardy Alpha 6. This still wouldn't boot, so I used the boot options - noapic acpi=off and it booted, but the screen has scrolling blocks of horizontal lines all over it. The computer has a unichrome graphics driver. What should I do next?
<davedorm> ok, so I booted to a livecd
<vatzec> I might be wrong though
<jrib> davedorm: keep what you say on one line please
<davedorm> but it does not see the installation
<VentusIgnis> thanks
<jrib> davedorm: you need to mount the partition your installation is on.  Was the device your partition is on not listed in 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<patrickStarFish> what's the alternative for sourceForge? for open source project hosting
<davedorm> lemme look... please stand by
<jrib> patrickStarFish: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<patrickStarFish> sorry
<patrickStarFish> jrib, any channel for me?
<jrib> patrickStarFish: #ubuntu-offtopic is a channel, you are welcomed there
<[manas]> need help whit grub!!
<giovanni> buon giorno atutti
<jrib> !it | giovanni
<ubotu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<patrickStarFish> jrib, ohh thanx
<[manas]> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<davedorm> jrib:  ok, I think I have it, I tried mounting the drive, and running chroot, but it still did not seem to work right... wonder what I am doing wrong?
<jrib> davedorm: pastebin exactly what you type and the output
<davedorm> I can't
<davedorm> it's on a KVM
<davedorm> can't paste from the other box
<jrib> davedorm: retype it, it should only be a few lines
<Sybux> hi all
<davedorm> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 (I made the dir first)
<notoothilmak> hi everyone
<davedorm> then sudo chroot /media/sda1
<davedorm> and it looked like it worked but nothing changed
<Sybux> I'm getting issue with duplex mode of my ethernet card. Can some help me to force it to full
<robboplus> dear folks
<jrib> davedorm: now run 'sudo passwd root'
<robboplus> is there a way to omit a connection limit of 1000 in ubuntu?
<robboplus> it seems to be 1000 or 1024
<robboplus> ulimit says unlimited though
<crdlb> robboplus: there is no limit
<crdlb> err
<davedorm> ok, did that, rebooting back into my installation, stand by for results
<crdlb> robboplus: nm, I misread your question :)
<robboplus> crdlb ok :)
<jrib> davedorm: yeah, I guess the "sudo" wasn't needed there since you were root
<Ashex> !vmware > me
<Sybux> !duplex > me
<jrib> !msgthebot | Ashex, Sybux
<ubotu> Ashex, Sybux: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<minimec> Sybux: That could be difficult. I had such kind of problems years ago with old ISA cards. There was only a DOS-tool to configure these cards. I had to boot a basic DOS with a floppy disk.
<n2diy> I bought 10 SD cards, 8 of them work in my camera, and I can read/copy them to my Dapper box. The other 2 work in the camera, but Dapper says they aren't initialized? They are all Sandisk 32m cards.
<davedorm> very cool, I am in
<davedorm> thanks, gents
<Sybux> minimec: it's seems that the problem is link to ubuntu as I can see in the dmesg log
<jetscreamer> initialized is where you write a signature to the partition or disk, iirc
<minimec> Sybux: Can you 'pastebin' us your dmesg output?
<IsotropicSpin> Does it usually take years to extract a multithreaded .rar using archive manager?
<jetscreamer> see what fdisk can do for you
<jetscreamer> if anything
<IsotropicSpin> is there a faster program?
<jrib> IsotropicSpin: it does not usually take years, but it can be a few minutes depending on the file
<Sybux> minimec : you can have a look here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59815/
<cannon> i can't play music because I get "Mixer cannot be found" ... how can I fix it?
<LollinopiL> uòòòòòò
<LollinopiL> ubuntu is great
<minimec> Sybux: I can't really help you but I see that the 'tulip-driver' had some bugs the last years...
<cannon> can ya help me pls minimec?
<GuiPoli> guys, I'm running ubuntu from live CD, and every time I want to run it, I have to reinstall a few programs I use.
<GuiPoli> a couple of days ago I read something about installing them into a pen-drive, so I could run it even using live CD.
<GuiPoli> what happens is that I can't remember where I read that. do you have any info about it?
<jrib> !enter | GuiPoli
<ubotu> GuiPoli: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> !install > guipoli (read the private message from ubotu)
<minimec> cannon: help with what?
<cannon> i can't play music because I get "Mixer cannot be found" ... how can I fix it?
<jrib> GuiPoli: if there is nothing there, google "pen drive linux"
<Sybux> minimec : ok you think (at a good sence) that the best choice I got it to change my ethernet card. I will have a look at my garage !
<minimec> Sybux: That would be the easiest thing...
<R3belS> When go out ubuntu 8.04 ?
<GuiPoli> jrib, I tried google, with no success
<Dedeee> whats the name of the panel app that show battery status, network status and so on?
<R3belS> When go out Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<R3belS> ??
<GuiPoli> and I don't want to install linux in my pendrive, I want to store my programs and settings on it
<Dedeee> april 17th isnt it?
<DIL> 4=april 8=2008
<R3belS> the 4 april 2008
<R3belS> go out the new ubuntu ?
<minimec> cannon: Found your question. Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base' in a terminal
<cannon> ta
<cannon> what next?
<cannon> ya think i need a reboot minimec?
<minimec> cannon: No reboot normally
<cannon> in that case it;s still not working
<minimec> cannon: After you configured alsa open gstreamer-properties and try to play around in the audio section.
<cannon> k
<jetscreamer> [07.59.24] <dpkg> from memory, alsa-checklist is 1) run alsaconf as root user 2) add your user to the 'audio' group (log out and log again in) 3) use alsamixer and make sure levels are up and it is unmuted 4) arts or esound stopped? 5) OSS modules unloaded? 6) speakers on? 7) modprobe snd-pcm-oss  8) does `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp` work for root?
<heogen> Hi I cant to connect my laptop to tv how can do it? my card is ProSavage8 KM266/KL266
<cannon> not installed, lol
<filc> I'm not able to play  DVDs in ubuntu.... can anybody help me please?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install xine-ui &&b xine-check
<jetscreamer> for dvd goodness
<hani_555> j\ linuxac
<jetscreamer> err
<jetscreamer> apt-get install xine-ui && xine-check
<jetscreamer> - the b
<tekteen> !dvd|filc
<ubotu> filc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tekteen> filc: I suggest you use the medibuntu repo
<tekteen> !medibuntu > flic
<IsotropicSpin> does anyone know why I can't open .iso images?
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: what do you mean "open"? Do you want to mount it? burn it?
<IsotropicSpin> Either! It won't open to burn or to mount using archive manager
<Swany1234> i'm having a nightmare trying to configure my x600 ati card to duel display to my lcd monitor, and tv
<Swany1234> can anyone help me?
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen i get the message CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen i can't mount or burn
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: you can still burn it
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen how?
<seedingsandy> hello
<hani_555> \j linuxAC
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: open a terminal and type sudo aptitude install cdrecord
<sandy> i need some help with xchat
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: then run cdrecord <ISO FILE>
<jetscreamer> try running file on your .iso and see what's inside of it
<filc> ubotu: Thanks & to everyone else
<jetscreamer> what type it is
<sandy> im trying to join a channel in another irc but i just cant seem to put the keyword in the right place
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<tekteen> filc: ^
<ricanelite> when i try to a paritial update of ubuntu im getting a error message saying it cannot find automatix respo
<jetscreamer> sandy: first you join the network, /server irc.whatever.org then you /join #something
<jetscreamer> in that /server's new windows
<sandy> yeah but for the channel where does the keyword go?
<jetscreamer> you would type /join #whatever in the new windows /server make
<DIL> same place where you are typing will work
<jetscreamer> window...
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen.......... thanks alot!
<jetscreamer> no it won't work in 'this' place
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: np
<ricanelite> how do i edit my respo on gedit?
<jetscreamer> respo? ok
<tekteen> !repo | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DIL>  /join #mysql
<jetscreamer> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Swany1234> i'm having trouble configuring my ati x600 to duel display on my lcd monitor and tv can someone help me?
<demonfoxkiller> how do you run a command as a super user?
<jetscreamer> put sudo in front
<tekteen> demonfoxkiller: then type in your password
<jetscreamer> or edit sudoers....
<demonfoxkiller> thanks
<DIL>  /join #mysql connect to mysql irc
<BobSlob> Swany1234: cant do it via the ati control panel?
<cannon> i can't play music because I get "Mixer cannot be found" ... how can I fix it?
<minimec> Swany1234: I guess you work with the restricted driver for your x600. Try to use the Configuration GUI of your 'fglrx' driver
<jimmygoon> Where do I edit the gtk to shrink the height of my menu items?
<Swany1234> BobSlob mimimec: i've tried the configuration but it wont let me configure the tv out
<BobSlob> Swany1234: i'm still a newb... but all i did was plug both in =P
<BobSlob> used envy to install the drivers
<minimec> cannon: Do you still have the same problem? No success with gstreamer-properties?
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen the CD i just burnt now says "Invalid mount volumne" when I try to insert it in the drive
<cannon> nup
<Swany1234> i did but envy doesn't fix it
<cannon> i get errors with that app minimec
<minimec> cannon: What errors?
<cannon> when i load it through terminal it tells me about 10 plugins are missing
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: what does file <ISO FILE> say
<cannon> then if I click test in the app I also get an error
<cannon> could not open resource for writing
<crimsun> cannon: download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and run it in a terminal
<cannon> k
<minimec> cannon: Are you using a standard ubuntu install?
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: run file <ISO FILE> in the terminal
<cannon> kubuntu 7.10
<Fireball> what should I use for a server - 6.06 LTS, or newest 7.10 (but not LTS) ?
<tekteen> Fireball: depends on what you want
<Fireball> what LTS does *not* give to me?
<tekteen> Fireball: I would suggest waiting for Hardy which is LTS
<minimec> cannon: Ahh ;) I cannot help you with kubuntu. Gstreamer is the gnome sound server. I think you can use it in kde too. You have to find a KDE-user ...
<Fireball> will I be able to somehow seemlessly upgrade to Hardy from Dapper?
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen whats the command I enter before the file name to do that?
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: file
<cannon> k, thanks for helping though
<cannon> i've been asking in #kubuntu but nobody is responding to me
<minimec> cannon: Can you do 'lspci | grep -i audio' in a console and 'pastebin' the result?
<cannon> i can type it here
<cannon> it's only one line :)
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen response was "data"
<minimec> cannon: Just do it ;)
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can stream my 'desktop' to ustream.tv? (Something like WebCamMax (Windowze >.>)
<legend2440> cannon:  http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<cannon> 00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen: still getting problem when I insert cd "Invalid Mount Volumne"
<Fireball> thanks, I think I found all answers to my questions
<cannon> did ya see it minimec?
<minimec> cannon: nope ...
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: in the terminal type mkdir /mnt/tmp
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: then type sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/tmp
<crimsun> cannon: did you run the script?
<Pirate_Hunter> i need some advice, my sdb1 doesnt get picked up by bios most of the times but i can still use it in ubuntu (only when it decides to show), is there a way for me to fix this as i think it also forces the hd to grind and overheat?
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: also what is this iso?
<cannon> what script crimsun?
<cannon> 00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2) @ minimec
<crimsun> cannon: in the URL I gave you
<archman> how to resize icons?
<cannon> oops, must have missed it
<archman> on desktop
<minimec> cannon: OK. legend2440 posted you a link... have a look at that http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: are you there?
<jimmygoon> Is there a reason ubuntu devs don't choose to set a smaller menu item height in the gtk+ settings... It's really annoying and combined with the abundance of "Preferences" leads to my menu being off the screen :(
<Pirate_Hunter> i need some advice, my sdb1 doesnt get picked up by bios most of the times but i can still use it in ubuntu (only when it decides to show), is there a way for me to fix this as i think it also forces the hd to grind and overheat?
<anton55> change your screen resolution
<jimmygoon> Pirate_Hunter, you need to replace that HD asap. back up your data
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen
<echo_mirage> How to prevent that a desktop-theme overrides all font-colors and background-colors in OpenOffice?
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen yes
<Jakoo> can someone tell me how to set correctly the sources code?
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen sorry fat fingers..... eventually got "You must specify the filesystem type"
<jimmygoon> Jakoo, what?
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: where did you get this iso?
<Jakoo> the bow to set the updates sources
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen .... internet
<Jakoo> box*
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: WHAT IS IT?
<tekteen> what website?
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen.... multiple Rar's
<tekteen> ?
<legend2440> cannon:  go to system>administration>users and groups and under properties for your user name make sure user priveleges the use audio devices box is checked
<Jakoo> sofatwares sources
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: give me a link to the site you got it from
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen..... an application I use alot have a license for in my workplace, but not at home, and want to have a copy of it at home.
<cannon> brb, reboot time
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen.... i am using it outside a license. do you care?
<tekteen> nope
<minimec> Jakoo: We do nor understand what you are talking about.. I guess you speak about the software repos. do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list or open the preferences in synaptic
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: this is an iso?
<quaal> how do i get ubuntu to forget the last cd that was in the drive.
<Jakoo> i just would like top know how to set correctly the softwares source
<Jakoo> know
<minimec> Jakoo: We do nor understand what you are talking about.. I guess you speak about the software repos. do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list or open the preferences in synaptic
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen sent private messagre
<dgjones> !sources | Jakoo
<ubotu> Jakoo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: I did not get a private message
<Jakoo> rces updatesi mean the box where you tick the softwares sources updates
<quaal> how do i get ubuntu to forget the last cd that was in the drive. it continues to think that the cd that was in the drive 2 days ago is still there. it will not let me burn discs because of this
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: are you registered
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> !register|IsotropicSpin
<ubotu> IsotropicSpin: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Jakoo> how top get properly the updates
<IsotropicSpin> tekten send text
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<minimec> !repos > Jakoo
<Jakoo> thank you
<minimec> Jakoo: np
<anton55> try unmounting and remounting cdrom
<tekteen> IsotropicSpin: you need to register
<archangelpetro> anyone know the package that includes the OIS namespace (for ogred3d)???
<IsotropicSpin> tekteen will do now
<MAXDDARK> anyone has experience with bugzilla ?
<kris_ph> anybody here where can I locate favicon in webmin?
<kris_ph> *knows...
<riba1> internet slowed down ..used to be faster in firefox and opera
<riba1> cache is oanly about 5o mb on both
<Bad_boy> HI guys, I have a problem. My automatic updates ain't working, always failure to install. I used to package manager too, it is saying failure to install
<waylandbill> how does one erase a cd-rw?
<riba1> waylandbill: open the cd and delete the files I think
<unenough> how do i find out the license of a package?
<anton55> what cd burning tool are you using
<waylandbill> anton55: nautilus?
<minimec> Bad_boy: 'sudo apt-get update' -> 'sudo apt-get upgrade' in a terminal. If apt-get fails, it probably gives you a solution also... Let's see.
<InspectorCluseau> does ubuntu have k3b?
<anton55> try right clicking the icon if it on desktop or use like k3b or gnomebaker cd creating tool
<waylandbill> InspectorCluseau: no. kubuntu has k3b.
<kris_ph> ows.. I can't really find the favicon
<InspectorCluseau> oh...yeah....
<Bad_boy> minimec: thanks : here the result Reading package lists... Done
<Bad_boy> Building dependency tree
<Bad_boy> Reading state information... Done
<Bad_boy> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Bad_boy>   language-pack-en language-pack-gnome-en
<Bad_boy> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> Bad_boy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bad_boy> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<anton55> k3b can be installed on ubuntu via sym pak man
<kristopher> I need to back up my system that has some pretty large files on it.  Is there any program that will split 2 Gig files into easily burnable 700mb files?
<kristopher> or anything thatĺl fit on a cd for that matter.
<waylandbill> anton55: sure it can, but I can't imagine ubuntu doesn't have a means without needing additional software.
<minimec> Bad_boy: Looks that you have a running apt-get or synaptic process... Kill that process or restart your machine.
<Bad_boy> minimec: shall restart see you in a sec
<minimec> Bad_boy: ok
<kristopher> Sorta like the way rar splits it into 8mb chunks
<robertchahine> is there matlab for ubuntu?
<_zed> is anyone else having problems with the deskbar-applet on gutsy
<quaal> how do i get ubuntu to forget the last cd that was in the drive. it continues to think that the cd that was in the drive 2 days ago is still there. it will not let me burn discs because of this
<kristopher> quall did you umount it properly? if so, swearing normally helps
<_zed> the deskbar-applet keeps crashing on me, and I can't compile a newer version because it asks for dependencies i know i have.
<mitch_> Hey I'm running a mbp and useing madwifi for my wireless card (airport extrerem a/b/g) and i can see wireless networks but for the life of me I can not get an ip. Some help would be great!
<riba1> mitch: sometimes u have to specify the SSID, channel and make
<sixpence> What command can I run to see what flavor of Ubnuntu is running on the machine I am currently on?
<riba1> sure suthentication is not set worng in the default
<brobostigon> sixpence: lsb_release
<tekteen> sixpence: uname -a
<Bad_boy> minimec: got this result : dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 22910 package `gthumb':
<Bad_boy>  `Depends' field, invalid package name `
<Bad_boy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<dkd903> mitch_ laptop make n model?
<brobostigon> tekteen: uname will only show the kernel version, not the ubuntu version
<mitch_> macbook pro
<waylandbill> I guess "cdrecord blank=all" would do it.
<tekteen> brobostigon: ok
<riba1> brobostigon: then he can match the kernel to the distro v :)
<brobostigon> riba1: lsb_release will do that.
<tekteen> I just look in sources.list
<riba1> ok, disabled all ipv6 to see if my internet is a little faster
<riba1> remember that it used to fly
<minimec> Bad_boy: Oups... There is a problem with the gthumb package. Are you on 'gutsy' or 'hardy'?
<minimec> !pastebin > Bad_boy
<Bad_boy> minimec: GUTSY 64
<mitch_> dkd903 do you have any ideas
<riba1> thing I don't get is that sidux has ipv6 enabled and it's faster
<riba1> I mean, internet is
<dagnachew> hi all
<dagnachew>  I have file1.mkv file2.mkv file3.mkv .... and I want to join them to have just one file.mkv how can I do it ?
<Bad_boy> minimec: !pastebin, what's this
<anton55> copy and paste 2 and 3 into 1?
<brobostigon> !pastebin | Bad_boy
<ubotu> Bad_boy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dkd903> mitch_: sorry man, no ideas about macbook, i mean i hv worked on a macbook before but never tried a linux distro on it
<tekteen> dagnachew: I think the program mkvmerge does that
<tekteen> dagnachew: it comes with a gui too!
<minimec> Bad_boy: pastebin allows you to paste command results or so without pasting evrythung in the chat #channel. Not evryone wants to read your 'apt-get problems ;)
<Bad_boy> sorry chaps, i did not know about pastebin
<robertchahine> does anybody have matlab working on ubuntu?
<mitch_> what would you do if it was another kind of laptop
<dagnachew> tekteen, mmg right
<dagnachew> ?
<mitch_> dhclient gives me something about sleeping
<tekteen> dagnachew: mmg?
<tekteen> dagnachew: what does that mean
<minimec> Bad_boy: Did oyu try to uninstall gthumb gefore
<dagnachew> the gui
<brobostigon> mitch_: i have guutsy on my ibook g3, its powerpc, i believe the macbook is x86, so i could maybe help, but they r eboth very different.
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install mkvtoolnix-gui
<waylandbill> I guess it was just my fault. When you go to write anything new to the disc, it asks if you want to erase the disc. :-)
<Grab> how can i know what is my crontab version ?
<Bad_boy> minimec: did not, how do I install Gthumb again, I am a newbie
<minimec> Bad_boy: I found something for you... Do 'sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update' in a terminal ... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10265
<robertchahine> what is difference between octave and matlab?
<robertchahine> what is difference between octave and matlab?
<jrib> robertchahine: they are different programs.  For one, octave is open source
<darksky0> I wish I knew :P
<ltcabral> hey ppl... what do i need to change the theme of panel bars, gtk, emerald or what? i changed just the rest but cant change the panels
<tekteen> robertchahine: octave is made to be the open source matlab
<robertchahine> aha
<yeahbuddy> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now ubuntu doesn't show my 250 IDE drive that is plugged in as secondary master.  Any ideas?
<jrib> robertchahine: http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/FAQ.html#MATLAB-compatibility
<robertchahine> but is it fully similar to matlab?
<Bad_boy> minimec:  smashing it work, now sudo apt-get upgrade work. cheers bud, and thanks for the pastebin
<robertchahine> thank you jrib
<mitch_> <brobostigon> what type of wireless card is in yours
<minimec> Bad_boy: np
<robertchahine> but what matlab can do that octave can't?
<robertchahine> but what matlab can do that octave can't?
<quaal> how do i get ubuntu to forget the last cd that was in the drive. it continues to think that the cd that was in the drive 2 days ago is still there. it will not let me burn discs because of this
<robertchahine> put again the cd in the drive
<robertchahine> and unmounit sfaely or right click eject
<archangelpetro> has anyone here successfully set up OGRE3d?
<anton55> put that cd back in and unmount cdrom with it in maybe that'll help or reboot computer
<anton55> you prob need to mount the 250 drive yeahbuddy
<yeahbuddy> anton55: i have tried that.. the drive doesn't show up under hardware information
<mitch_> brobostigon, do you use madwifi
<anton55> does it show up in places/computer
<brobostigon> mitch_: no
<mitch_> Hey I'm running a mbp and useing madwifi for my wireless card (airport extrerem a/b/g) and i can see wireless networks but for the life of me I can not get an ip. Some help would be great!
<yeahbuddy> but i can boot with the live cd of 7.04 and can mount the drive although it is device /dev/sdb1 intead of hdc1
<yeahbuddy> anton55: no
<SYNTAX> hello guiys
<brobostigon> mitch_: mines a zd1211rw
<SYNTAX> has anyone here tried out ELISA?
<anton55> what is the drive formated as
<yeahbuddy> ext3
<minimec> SYNTAX: Well I had a look on it. Guess it is still 'apha' stage.
<mitch_> brobostigon, how do you get wireless working?
<minimec> SYNTAX: Looks promising
<SYNTAX> it does
<anton55> does it show up on nautilus in the /media folder or mnt folder
<SYNTAX> have u installed it ?
<SYNTAX> is it stable?
<al_animator> asl?
<brobostigon> mitch_: i put the network settings into /etc/network/interfaces, and then disables network mamager, then restarted /etc/init.d/network restart.
<al_animator> do any girl wanna ONS weekend?
<minimec> SYNTAX: deb http://elisa.fluendo.com/packages gutsy main
<frold> SYNTAX: aint ELISA something you do in a lab.?
<yeahbuddy> anton55: nope
<SYNTAX> lol
<SYNTAX> no its a media stage program for UBUNTU similiar to what is front end show in LEOPARD OSX
<SYNTAX> im just waiting for it to get better..so then we all can enjoyr from it
<anton55> did you try using gpart to see if it shows in there
<yeahbuddy> anton55: the computer also has a sata pci card in it but the drive connected to it works fine.. i thought about putting it as primary slave
<yeahbuddy> anton55: no
<brobostigon> anton55: dont you mean gparted
<anton55> yes i mean gparted sorry was just using gpart for short lol
<yeahbuddy> anton55: it doesn't show with fdisk k-l
<yeahbuddy> *fdisk -l
<minimec> SYNTAX: I am just playing around with elisa right now. They are making fast progresses.
<frold> I see SYNTAX I normal know ELISA as: Enzyme-Linked ImmunoSorbent Assay
<SYNTAX> lol
<SYNTAX> yes that is something for a medical lab
<frold> right :D
<SYNTAX> has it froze up on u lately?
<minimec> SYNTAX: nope...
<frold> whois SYNTAX
<SYNTAX> have u ever heard of SYNTAX error?
<yeahbuddy> anton55: i'm going to try it as primary slave.. brb
<S4ud1-Linux> j #linuxac
<quaal> i already have done that.
<quaal> unmounted the cd
<bazhang> quaal: what cd is it
<quaal> and right click-ejected it
<quaal> bazhang, rosetta stone
<quaal> this shit is miserable
<bazhang> quaal: and what program are you using to burn?
<mitch_> anyone?
<threeseas> need to change the root partition (also flaged as boot) but need to get space from an extended partition to do so. two partitions (logical drives?) are in the extended partition. I want to use the last to backup to. is this possible, or does changing the size of the extended partition screw up all its internal partition?
<quaal> bazhang, trying to use the gnome burning utility
<quaal> whatever its called
<quaal> but its not just burning i cant do
<quaal> cant look at any cd
<bazhang> quaal: brasero? gnomebaker? which one
<quaal> unless i put the rosetta cd in
<SYNTAX> has snyone found a way to save the GRUB loader for ubuntu while reformatting windows??
<quaal> bazhang, rightclick the image and write to disc
<quaal> not sure what its called
<bazhang> quaal: you have any others installed?
<quaal> i have k3b
<sk> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<SYNTAX> its annoying how windows installation CD actually overwrites the linux GRUB loader
<bazhang> quaal: try loading k3b from the command line and post any errors you to pastebin
<anton55> gotta put in windows then put ubuntu in windoes don't let ya keep anything but winblows
<LjL> !language | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !enter | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SYNTAX> yeap thas true
<quaal> get over it
<bazhang> SYNTAX: well that is why we advise to install xp first; there is a link to help with that if you wish
<SYNTAX> its annoywing when you have to reformatt windows
<Bad_boy> Guys, I have an external 2.5 drive nTFS with all mp3 on it, how can I read that usb external drive with ubuntu
<SYNTAX> then you will loose the GRUB loader with linux already being there
<jrib> !ntfs > Bad_boy (read the private message from ubotu)
<SYNTAX> if you reformat ur windes soy good by to UBUNTU
<brobostigon> Bad_boy: just plug it in, and it should automount.
<SYNTAX> if you reformat your windows say good bye to UBUNTU
<bazhang> SYNTAX: you want the link?
<SYNTAX> yes please
<ross`> excuse me, what packages do i need to "hack" wireless networks (WEP) (im not using this to hurt or comprimise any system)
<jpatrick> ross`: nmap?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows SYNTAX
<ross`> O.O
<ross`> are you joking?
<dako> I have a external harddrive that has a hidden trash folder, can I somehow link to it to empty trash or do I need to just empty it then empty regular trash?
<ross`> nmap hacks wireless?
<ross`> i had no idea
<ross`> jpatrick: i thought nmap scanned for open ports on an ip..
<jpatrick> ross`: to find ports ;)
<quaal> bazhang, yea k3b seems to be working
<quaal> so i'm pretty sure its a gnome failure
<quaal> the cd's also show up in terminal
<bazhang> quaal: ah okay then use that for now; have you checked launchpad for bugs related to rosetta stone and the situation you are facing?
<ross`> jpatrick: im not trying to find open ports
<quaal> oh, nope
<quaal> it failed
<jpatrick> ross`: no idea then
<ross`> im trying to hack wireless
<quaal> fatal error at startup device or resource busy
<bazhang> ross`: we dont support that here
<quaal> i really hate gnome
<quaal> and nautilus
<minimec> quaal: Thunar could be your friend ;)
<kalleskaviar> ross`, tried kismet ?
<yeahbuddy> anton55: i plugged it as primary slave and it gets seen however it is /dev/sdb   that just doesn't make any sense
<bazhang> quaal: that is a shame; if you want help that is one thing--otherwise join #ubuntu-offtopic
<KenSentMe> I want to do download a complete directory with command line ftp, but when i do get dirname i get Not a regular file. What am i doing wrong?
<quaal> minimec, yea
<ross`> kalleskaviar: what is kismet
<quaal> been thinking about it
<quaal> gnome/nautilus are such miserable failures
<anton55> thats cause the 1st drive is /dev/sba
<jimmygoon> Can someone please please please help me figure out how to reduce the height of my menu items :( this is very frustrating
<quaal> i have to reboot so often because of them
<kalleskaviar>  Kismet is a 802.11b wireless network sniffer.  It is capable of sniffing
<kalleskaviar>  using almost any supported wireless card using the Airo, HostAP, Wlan-NG,
<kalleskaviar>  and Orinoco (with a kernel patch) drivers
<akumar__> anyone know how i can copy an 8gb disc?
<minimec> quaal: I use thunar in a e17 environment and in gnome ...
<akumar__> i have one dtive
<quaal> this is the first time i'd have to actually reboot my server because of it though
<kalleskaviar> Ehh sorry. that was supposed to be on one line.
<ross`> kalleskaviar: um ok..?
<ross`> how does it work
<theunixgeek> How do I add a virtual hard drive in VMware server?
<yeahbuddy> anton55: so gusty doesn't use /dev/hda for ide devices?
<ross`> and can it crack weps fast?
<akumar__> **drive
<tbwnoob> how do i add the newest version of wine to my edubuntu
<anton55> no it use sba sbb sbc
<Bad_boy> brobostigon: ubuntu did not see it. So I am going thru mounting partition
<danbhfive> tbwnoob: go to the wine website
<tbwnoob> i thought i could type a command
<tbwnoob> in console
<brobostigon> Bad_boy: sorry, i forgot the problem??i fell asleep. i had a very bad night.
<tbwnoob> i meant terminal
<tbwnoob> is there a command i can just type
<tbwnoob> and it will update
<vatzec> well, wait
<vatzec> [16:18] [freenode] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<yeahbuddy> anton55: ok...  it still refuses to work hooked to my secondary controller though... i guess i'll just live with it
<vatzec> [16:18] [freenode] DCC SEND from bleepdong [0.0.0.0 port 0]: LOLOLOL_RUINED_BY_R4L_ROROROROROROR [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<Bad_boy> brobostigon: the external hard drive NTFS with mp3 :)
<LjL> vatzec: don't repeat that
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<vatzec> yeah
<brobostigon> Bad_boy: does it not automount when you plug it in??
<vatzec> oh, so he was kicked/banned?
<Bad_boy> brobostigon: no it does
<danbhfive> tbwnoob: do you know how to update your software in general?
<anton55> if it's showing up then al you need is to monut it
<brobostigon> Bad_boy: what does dmesg, lsusb, and df -h, say when its plugged in??
<tbwnoob> sudo apt-get install wine
<tbwnoob> maybe that
<danbhfive> tbwnoob: that installs wine
<minimec> Bad_boy: are the libntfs-3g12 and ...16 installed?
<Bad_boy> brobostigon: don't have a clue, I am a newbie
<Bad_boy> minimec:  don't know
<tbwnoob> okay
<tbwnoob> without dling it?
<tbwnoob> i was told that would do it without dling it
<Exaltia> I still search for something like krfb but working as soon as X start, for controling the current X session, not a new one
<minimec> Bad_boy: 'sudo apt-get install libntfs-3g12 libntfs-3g16'
<brobostigon> Bad_boy: run dmesg, then, lsusb, and then df -h,  and then pastebin the results,run those after you have plugged it in.
<olejorgenb> what is the proper way of setting the gtk-theme if I'm not running gnome?
 * encryptz is surprised that the dcc exploit is still an issue these days
<danbhfive> tbwnoob: well, that would be incorrect.  apt-get downloads things if it needs to
<Toshio> Q: Can anyone recommend a webcam that A) is very well supported in Linux and B) can be attached to the LCD display of a laptop?
<brobostigon> Bad_boy: run those in terminal
<olejorgenb> When I run gnome-theme-manager it changes the theme, but it's not permanent
<tbwnoob> ok
<minimec> Bad_boy: 'sudo apt-get install libntfs-3g12 libntfs-3g16 mtfs-3g'
<bazhang> Toshio: you should really check out the webcam link
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras Toshio
<tbwnoob> should i install all of my updates
<Toshio> ok, I'm on it
<simion314> hi, i installed awn and it workrd fine, after reboot when i try to open it the properties window appears but not the awn itself, i tried to reinstall but is the same, maybe i did  something?
<tbwnoob> i have 188
<danbhfive> tbwnoob: in general, yes
<tbwnoob> okay
<IRC-Ubuntusiano> alguien tiene el rt73?
<IRC-Ubuntusiano> en gipsy gibbon
<LjL> !es | IRC-Ubuntusiano
<ubotu> IRC-Ubuntusiano: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<IRC-Ubuntusiano> ok
<n2diy> I bought 10 SD cards, 8 of them work in my camera, and I can read/copy them to my Dapper box. The other 2 work in the camera, but Dapper says they aren't initialized? They are all Sandisk 32m cards.
<amenado> n2diy-> 32m as in 32 megs?
<tbwnoob> my cpmputer just shut down in the middle up updates last night
<tbwnoob> i wastnt there
<tbwnoob> i was eating dinner i came back
<n2diy> amenado: yes
<Bad_boy> brobostigon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59823/
<tbwnoob> and it was shut down
<tbwnoob> is there some hibernate or turn off controll
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I'd like to sync my Nokia 6610 cellphone with Evolution, I googled all nite long, I tried a good part of the mornig, but no luck, I did not succeed
<Bad_boy> minimec: Couldn't find package libntfs-3g16
<amenado> tbwnoob-> noacpi  acpi=off  during boot
<soulc> so I moved my mouse to deactivate the screen-saver and when the desktop refreshed no eyecandy........
<tbwnoob> how do i do that during boot
<tbwnoob> when glob is loading
<minimec> Bad_boy: 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g' That should do it probably.
<azuki> hi all
<tbwnoob> should i use my ati card in edubunto?
<azuki> I am trying to work in MilkyTracker... yet, linux doesn't let milkeytracker override the ALT-F4 and f5 buttons.. is there a way to let it do that?
<azuki> or is there another FT2 clone for linux?
<Bad_boy> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59824/
<Bad_boy> minimec: it was installed i think
<minimec> Bad_boy: yes.
<brobostigon> mad_max02: i have read your paste, and no hint of your usb hdd connected, so no idea.
<Bad_boy> brobostigon: thanks anyway
<minimec> Bad_boy: Well I guess I can't help you further with ntfs because I don't have any ntfs partitions.
<Bad_boy> minimec: Thanks a lot chaps for trying
<KenSentMe> I want to do download a complete directory with command line ftp, but when i do get dirname i get Not a regular file. What am i doing wrong?
<minimec> Bad_boy: np
<soulc> so no love huh?
<Arelis> Will anybody help me? Weird things are happening to my Ubuntu computer, text that turns grey, weird colors, other problems with text, and things are dead slow. What's happening?
<DOOM_NX> how do i set mplayer to play 6channel audio?
<Arelis> Rebooting didn't fix it
<soulc> would like to get awn and desktop enhancements working again
<azuki> arelis: you could try disconnecting all USB devices and rebooting... that onetime helped me with a slowdown
<azuki> Arelis: if you have any connected ofcourse :)
<dako> I have a external harddrive that has a hidden trash folder, can I somehow link to it to empty trash or do I need to just empty it then empty regular trash?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> how do you find out in which post you got thanked on the ubuntu forums?
<Arelis> azuki: here is a screenshot http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/1340/200803161640021440x900sfk4.png
<slipttees> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1035/ubuntugamesfutureca9.jpg
<gmalato> Hello
<gmalato> does anyone know how to put the wheel to work on a synaptics touchpad?
<morenita> hola salut hi.
<troubled> launchpad is the right place to file bugs?
<morenita> soy claudia
<amenado> gmalato-> in the xorg.conf file, i dont know which line though
<morenita> cntos años teneis?????
<minimec> gmalato: Take a look at that... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad Very good explanations...
<gmalato> amenado: Hi! Yes, I was playing around that file and figured out how to stop the finger srolling but... could not get the wheel to scroll
<ConstyXIV> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<tbwnoob> how do increase the partion on my hd my drive is saying its running out of room
<gmalato> amenado: I'll check that link out, thanks!
<Toshio> Q: Can anyone recommend a good URL snooper for FireFox in Ubuntu?
<Briareos1> will the suspend disk/ram issues (especially with thinkpad t61) be resolved in hardy?
<pisecx> Mar 16 18:50:31 zubuntu kernel: [  214.900000] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (raw set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).
<pisecx> Mar 16 18:50:31 zubuntu kernel: [  214.900000] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.
<pisecx> Mar 16 18:50:31 zubuntu kernel: [  214.912000] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (raw set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).
<pisecx> Mar 16 18:50:31 zubuntu kernel: [  214.912000] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.
<FloodBot1> pisecx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pisecx> I see this every one second in the log
<core_> is there a way to run Terminal commands and have them return to you via php script?
<Bad_boy> brobostigon: I connected the drive to a back USB port, it found it, but it can not mount it though.
<pisecx> did not found anything in google, except one, and this did not help
<BuntuBear> core_: yes
<core_> BuntuBear, how?
<LjL> core_: should ask in ##php i guess, but try system() and passthru()
<azuki> where can I change the alt-f4 link command?
<BuntuBear> $retval = system('cli command here')
<brobostigon> Bad_boy: look in dmesg for the dev name of the drive, and try to mount it manuelly.
<akumar__> how do i burn a 8gb iso do a disc
<Bad_boy> brob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59826/
<tbwnoob> with a dvd?
<azuki> oops.. sorry.. got it :).. how dumb was i :)
<akumar__> when i try right clicking and hit write to disc i get There was an error writing to the disc
<akumar__> tbwnoob, yea..
<Bad_boy> brobostigon: i do not how to mount manually
<tbwnoob> is there a way to resize my parttion after setup
<stefano> does anyone have an idea about how well the wireless apple keyboard and mighty mouse work with ubuntu?
<manuel_> I have problems with an ASUS PB2 Deluxe motherboard and its wifi integrated card. Can anyone help?
<Toshio> Q: Can anyone recommend a good URL snooper for FireFox in Ubuntu?
<stefano> or how well bluetooth keyboards and mice work in general?
<tbwnoob> how do i resize my parttion
<akumar__> tbwnoob, nah i dont think so.... but anyone know how to do what im tryign to do
<akumar__> burn an 8gb image
<plux> stefano: they work very well
<tbwnoob> how many gb is the dvd
<faileas> !fixapt
<bazhang> akumar__: what iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tbwnoob> you might have to burn on and make the second bootable
<LjL> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SYNTAX> try using magic iso
<stefano> plux, please assure me a second time before i spent so much money :-)
<Stormx2> Hiya. I have a public/private key pair. I'm ensured my public key is set up on a remote server I want to ssh to. However I can't seem to get my local machine to ask for my passphrase for my key rather than the remote account's password when I try to ssh. I'm sure there's something I need to do to tie the host in with my key, but I don't know what...
<SYNTAX> and mount the iso file
<faileas> thanks
<Exaltia> tbwnoob, 4,7Gb for the standart one
<Exaltia> almost the doubel for dual layer
<akumar__> its a 8gb dl disc....
<grizlo42> hi, i was trying to set up an apache server
<SYNTAX> you can also use a external hardrive that will act as a iso
<minimec> Bad_boy: Easy and somehow 'dirty' way to mount your harddisk... 'sudo mount -a' (mount all)
<grizlo42> and i can view it from my network
<patogen> Is there some good way to add multiple workspaces from a screenshot to one picture?
<SYNTAX> so you can load your 8gb
<SYNTAX> as an iso file
<grizlo42> but i don´t know if it works on others
<akumar__> wait how
<akumar__> i just made an image
<akumar__> from the disc
<patogen> Like workspace 1 and 2 screenshot in 1024x768 to a 2048x768 image?
<SYNTAX> yes
<akumar__> put i my empty disc
<brobostigon> mad_max02: theres to partitons on it, sdb1 and sdb5 , look up the mount docs on help.ubuntu.com,
<FloodBot1> akumar__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stormx2> grizlo42: You mean see if it is visible from the internet?
<SYNTAX> use MAGIC ISO
<akumar__> now what...
<grizlo42> stormx2: yeah
<SYNTAX> if you have a 8gig or higher hardvie
<bazhang> akumar__: where did you get the iso from
<akumar__> where cna i get magic iso from....
<Stormx2> grim76, you don't know if it is, or you know it's not?
<SYNTAX> mount it into it using the magic iso
<akumar__> bazhang, my dvd that i wanted to copy
<SYNTAX> it will reformat that drive
<SYNTAX> as if it were that iso file
<Typhox> Which is my standard-Display in "--display=x"?
<Kate_mins> hello, i am trying to install some software for ubuntu from the terminal but i get an error msg : "No package 'glib-2.0' not found" ? what should i do ?(i am new to ubuntu-terminal)
<SYNTAX> thas how my friend did it in MAC OSX
<manuel_> tbwnoob, try gnu parted. http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/index.shtml
<Stormx2> Kate_mins, what software are you trying to install?
<stefano> Typhox, i think it's 0
<grizlo42> i don´t know if it is, and if it isn´t what do i need to do to make it accessable
<ConstyXIV> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Typhox> aha, thx
<AHA> np
<AHA> :p
<Stormx2> ConstyXIV, aptitude has a proper interface.
<tbwnoob> thanks man
<tbwnoob> and what drive should i make bigger
<manuel_> akumar__, what are you trying to do?
<tbwnoob> which partition
<SYNTAX> apt-get is tellling the terminal to find that program
<Kate_mins> Stormx2: NATools (tools for sentense/text alignment)
<stefano> ConstyXIV, some people think aptitude is better, however if you decide to use one or the other, stick with it, because if you mix them things can get messy
<akumar__> manic12,  copy a dvd that is 8gb to a blank dvd
<Kate_mins> Stormx2: how i can fix this problem ?
<akumar__> i made an image of the old dvd
<akumar__> and doesnt work when i try to burn it to disc
<minimec> ConstyXIV: aptitude is the newer software and should replace apt-get. I think aptitude is default in Debian now.
<SYNTAX> unless you have blu ray disk
<SYNTAX> good luck
<akumar__> nah its a 8gb dual layer dvd
<ConstyXIV> SYNTAX, or dual layer dvds
<akumar__> why the hell do i need blu gay
<minimec> ConstyXIV: Aptitude handels dependencies better than apt-get
<Stormx2> Kate_mins: how are you installing the software?
<SYNTAX> lol ..it is blu gay
<Kate_mins> ./configure
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: apt-get is the superior one
<Stormx2> grizlo42: So give someone the IP address and ask them to see if it works o.O
<Kate_mins> Stormx2: ./configure
<Stormx2> Kate_mins: You mean, you downloaded the source code and you're compiling, yeah?
<LjL> !language | akumar__
<ubotu> akumar__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tbwnoob> what version of programs should i use foe ubuntu
<tbwnoob> sig
<minimec> bazhang: I do not agree with you. Aptitude is meant to be the new power tool.
<LjL> tbwnoob: the versions that are in the repositories :)
<tbwnoob> bz2
<tbwnoob> yea
<LjL> !best | minimec, bazhang
<ubotu> minimec, bazhang: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<bazhang> minimec: hmm that would be where? link?
<Stormx2> Kate_mins: Do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Stormx2> Kate_mins: Then try running the ./configure script again
<bazhang> oops sorry for the ot LjL
<LjL> bazhang: (aptitude is recommended by Debian)
<Stormx2> aptitude is recommended, methinks. At least it has been in debian for a long while because it remembers which packages use what, and things installed as dependancies.
<LjL> Stormx2: yeah well the only thing is that the Ubuntu version of APT has that built-in
<LjL> (see "apt-get autoremove")
<JC_Denton_> trying to run monodevelop but it keeps reporting: System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for MonoDevelop.Core.Gui.Services
<minimec> bazhang: http://blog.thedebianuser.org/?p=199
<KenSentMe> I want to do download a complete directory with command line ftp, but when i do get dirname i get Not a regular file. What am i doing wrong?
<Stormx2> LjL, the plot thickens :)
<SYNTAX> is anyone here now using hardy heron?
<manuel_> i have undefined symbols in dmesg relating to my wifi card, but it was working before ubuntu 7.10
<Stormx2> KenSentMe: FTP only allows downloading of files.
<SYNTAX> im still waitig for it to release in  april
<ConstyXIV> SYNTAX, /join #ubuntu+1
<vektori> Try lftp.
<qwertymn> JC_Denton_, maybe you need register some fonts
<LjL> KenSentMe, FTP does not have a native command to download an entire directory. you must download file by file. try using wget to that purpose.
<qwertymn> i think mono needs that
<AquaFox|Laptop> Mono doesn't need your charity.
<pisecx> can anybody help me? google don't know about this problem. I see one message every one second in the log.
<arnath> hi, i plug in a USB flash drive, and for some reason it mounts with 700 as rights, and though it is owned by me, i can not write to it?
<pisecx> Mar 16 19:03:03 zubuntu kernel: [  966.732000] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (raw set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).
<pisecx> Mar 16 19:03:03 zubuntu kernel: [  966.732000] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.
<JC_Denton_> qwertymn: would you appreciate the entire error message?
<qwertymn> put it on pastebin.ca
<qwertymn> and put the link here
<belracu>  is it possible to use Gimp from a shell script similar to Imagemagic tools
<BadRobot> do you have stuff on it? arnath
<JC_Denton_> qwertymn: http://pastebin.org/23941
<LjL> belracu: yes. see "gimp --help", specifically the "-i", "-b", and "--batch-interpreter" options
<arnath> BadRobot: there's 1 pdf on it, which i didn't put on it
<BadRobot> i use to have this problem with my,it was a cheap USB flash disk,always had some problems with it.
<LjL> belracu: more detailed information probably in #gimp-users on the irc.gimp.org network
<acalbaza> any way to get an updated version of firefox 3 (grand paradisio) using synaptic?
<BadRobot> maybe you should to format it
<LjL> belracu: or ##gimp here
<arnath> BadRobot: could try that
<BadRobot> no,there is no FF3 on synaptic
<BadRobot> format as FAT16
<qwertymn> JC_Denton_, oops, sorry, i was talking in the wrong channel, i thought this was running mono in wine
<tuulk> now xorg reconfigure no longer lets people configre device and display is there an alternative ncurses command line gui for this_? xrandr seldomly gets things right with some people. the need to configure xorg is big.
<Toshio> Q: Can anyone recommend a good URL snooper for FireFox in Ubuntu?
<arnath> BadRobot: stranger still: i couldn't copy into it from X, but if i do it via command line, it's no problem
<BadRobot> the only way to install FF3 is manually
<acalbaza> BadRobot : synaptic -> search firefox -> firefox-3.0... 3.0~alpha8....
<JC_Denton_> qwertymn: oh ok. curious, why run mono in wine when there is a linux implementation?
<qwertymn> sorry to bother , maybe someone else can help
<LjL> Toshio, none is included in the Ubuntu repositories, try asking in #firefox or well just browsing the extensions site ;)
<BadRobot> oh yep ,sorry there is but not updatd version alcabza
<qwertymn> JC_Denton_, there seem to be reasons for that, i don't know, but people try it
<jtraub> acalbaza, i guess you need to download it from mozilla's site
<BadRobot> the beta ones maybe you need to isntall manually
<samiam> samiam
<samiam> oops
<JC_Denton_> qwertymn: perhaps to run their .net apps..
<BadRobot> has someone tried the Ubuntu Wubi?
<faileas> BadRobot: yup
<BadRobot> is it any good?
<BadRobot> Is it fast as a normal install?
<faileas> BadRobot: i'd say it is, as long as you shut down properly
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> almost
<tbwnoob> should i change my dev folder to more space if im having trouble saving downloads
<BadRobot> so,anyone excited about Hardy?
<bazhang> !hardy | BadRobot
<Ohm> not really
<ubotu> BadRobot: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tbwnoob> dev/sda
<azuki> when you press ALT-F3 the deskbar applet starts, how can I turn this off?.. it doesnt turn up in "keyboard shortcuts"
<tbwnoob> ?
<thelonecabbage> off topic, but does anyone know how the heck these video sites like Hulu can detect what country your coming from?  I'm proxying through US server!
<tbwnoob> what is nautalus
<minimec> tbwnoob: Don't touch the /dev folder. This is a system folder...
<Matic`Makovec> Remind me again...where can you turn of pcspkr module? There is an option somewhere as far as I remember, right? (I can't remember how I turned it off by default and friend is asking me how to do it)
<tbwnoob> is it importtant
<tbwnoob> okay
<tbwnoob> so what folder do i change the parttion on
<tbwnoob> for more saving space
<tbwnoob> ?
<ross`__> hey, im trying to use my modem but it needs a port
<ross`__> i don't know what to use as a port
<minimec> tbwnoob: All your hardware will be connected and announced to your system via the /dev (device) folder. Example: /dev/video0 could be your webcam or your tv card. If you have both you would have /dev/video0 and /dev/video1.
<ross`__> for dial up
<tbwnoob> yea
<ross`__> what port do i use for dial up
<ross`__> it wants the port # for ubuntu
<ivanhg> hi, how can my usb mouse start automatically if it doesn't do it now
<ivanhg> now it works just when rebooted
<minimec> tbwnoob: the /dev folder is part of the '/' filesystem and probably the '/' partition in your system. Downloads normally go in your /home directory (do you have a separate /home partition?)
<skillz> i am looking for a laptop in the region of no more than £700 and i would like it to be as light as possible.. i have looked at the XPS m1330 and the Samsung Q70 that was on offer.. it needs to have a dedicated graphics card.. does anyone recomend one?
<Ace2016> as light as possible huh? dedicated graphics based systems tend to be high performance systems so they're usually heavy
<ronandi> what Aim-protocol supported client do you guys use? Im trying to find a good one
<skillz> not realy, the Q70 and M1330 weigh in at about 2.3kg max
<skillz> q70 is jsut under 2kg
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of a problem. My logitech mouse back/forward buttons arn't working anymore and xev doesn't see an event for them either any ideas?
<Kyro_> shadowhywind, maybe try unplugging and replugging them in, if theyre usb it might help
<Ace2016> mine is 3.5kg
<Kyro_> maybe try different ports
<skillz> WOAH!!
<skillz> Ace: no way
<skillz> lol
<skillz> i need to be able to carry it
<Ace2016> its not heavy, is 3.5kg heavy for a laptop?
<minimec> shadowhywind: What mouse do you have? maybe try imwheel. Can you pastbin your xorg.conf entry for the mouse. Probably you need to configure the mouse using the evdev driver in xorg.conf
<Ace2016> i just wanted a higher screen res, 1440x900
<foxiness> hi on the boot it take too long to read
<Ace2016> that samsung is tiny, really tiny
<Ace2016> foxiness: read what?
<foxiness> Ace2016: form harddisk its slow and alot of message
<tbwnoob> lease help
<tbwnoob> my fan isnt turning on
<tbwnoob> on my motherboard
<Ace2016> what fan?
<tbwnoob> for ther cpu
<Ace2016> is it the same in windows?
<tbwnoob> no
<shoeunited> hey there, is there a specific channel for submitting possible solutions to Hardy bugs?
<Ace2016> tbwnoob: are you in windows now?
<tbwnoob> no
<shadowhywind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59828/
<tbwnoob> im in ubuntu
<Ace2016> well i suggest you get back to windows before that thing fries, are you sure the cpu fan is not working?
<bastid_raZor> shoeunited; launchpad.net is where to submit and help with bugs
<tbwnoob> yea
<tbwnoob> ight peace
<foxiness> hi on the boot it take too long to read from the harddisk "not normal"
<shadowhywind> Mouse0 has been what i have been using for nearly a year, without any issues
<anteaya> someone had volunteered to help me mount my ntfs  with my windows files so that i can get those files while in linux.  If I do this are there any security issues to my windows files?
<shoeunited> Alright, thank you bastid_raZor.  Launchpad is just a little daunting for me that's all. lol
<foxiness> on the boot it take too long to read from the harddisk "not normal",and also after that when i load ff for exp
<spydon> can anyone try to connect to this ftp? ftp://spydon.is-a-geek.net
<spydon> and tell me if it works...
<Paavo> Are there .deb packages available of any newer nvidia binary drivers than the ones in gutsy restricted repo?
<Ace2016> spydon: nope
<minimec> shadowhywind: You use the 'mouse' driver ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59829/
<grizlo42> spydon: anonymously?
<Ace2016> errors out
<spydon> damn...
<bazhang> shoeunited: yes #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> anteaya, There has never been an issue reading files off ntfs..  Security issue.. what kind?
<grizlo42> spydon: anon didn´t work
<Ace2016> skillz: so why are you going with a system with such a tiny screen
<NB2000> kind of worked.  But not really.
<kalleskaviar> spydon/lukas, sems to work
<spydon> it is anon only but I cant see where the pb is >_<
<anteaya> Jack_Sparrow: i am concerned about viruses getting into windows files through ubuntu
<mneptok> anteaya: Windows *is* a virus ;)
<minimec> shadowhywind: As you see you have to use the evdev dirver for the logitech mouses to have the buttons working...
<shadowhywind> minimec let me change that and restart x, brb
<anteaya> mneptok: no arguement there
<Jack_Sparrow> anteaya, Your question is hard to answer.. but the short version is no. that wont be a problem
<Ace2016> skillz: you're in the uk right?
<spydon> kalleskaviar, did you see the folders and the stuff?
<Ace2016> skillz: why such a small screen?
<skillz> Ace2016: yep
<skillz> i want to be able to carry it arround
<skillz> i want a portable, but decent laptop
<spydon> eeePc ;)
<anteaya> Jack_Sparrow: I'm grateful, if you can't trust a pirate...
<kalleskaviar> spydon, yeah it said välkommen to spydon/lukas something something
<ronandi> what is a good instant msging prog for linux
<Ace2016> don't get it from pc world, they're kind of useless middle men, tried to sell me a cover plan which is really no use
<skillz> eeePC is 2 small!
<Jack_Sparrow> anteaya, If you download a windows program that has a virus and pass that file over to the ntfs partition . you would have a problem.  But a linux virus.. no
<ivanhg> hi, I need to restart my computer in order for my iPod and usb mouse to start working when I plug them in, any ideas how I can prevent that?
<skillz> Ace: i hate PC world, usualy go to john lewis to buy my pcs
<skillz> 2 year gurantuee
<bastid_raZor> ronandi; pidgin
<spydon> kalleskaviar, how weird that it works for you but not for the others...
<Ace2016> john lewis sells pcs?
<anteaya> Jack_Sparrow: yes, that was my concern. thank you
<skillz> Ace: yeh... they have an electronic department sells TVs and PCs
<skillz> top floor
<Jack_Sparrow> anteaya, Welcome to ubuntu..
<skillz> London branch
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<skillz> were i am
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<minimec> ivanhg: You can probably define a udev rule for the iPod -> search for 'iPod udev ubuntu'
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<tbwnoob> i have a backup fan on it
<skillz> so any idea of a laptop then?
<kalleskaviar> spydon, yeah well, i don't know what to say. maybe you're passive and you're passive or some such.
<viller> I am installing kubuntu and it's taking hours. WTF? I went away for a second, is there a software selection or something because it seems to be taking a lot of time because it's installing a lot of soft
<kalleskaviar> spydon, err i mean't they and you
<Ace2016> tbwnoob: is the backup fan on the heatsink?
<tbwnoob> so what could be causeing my fan to stop when i get to the login screen
<Ace2016> oh
<CraigGB> oh god avast just um tried to destroy my hiberfil.sys(hibernaton)  file from vista in ubuntu
<Ace2016> it could be cpufreq or something doing power management, trying to save power
<ivanhg> minimec: thanks, does the same work for the usb mouse?
<Ace2016> tbwnoob: what cpu is it?
<bazhang> CraigGB: this is #ubuntu you know
<NB2000> What must I apt-get to have mouse activated in terminal?  Server install...
<Seveas> CraigGB, looks like you want help in ##windows
<CraigGB> i know i meant advast in ubuntu
<minimec> ivanhg: You don't need that for the mouse, as the mouse is probably always plugged when you boot...
<shadowhywind> yah that didn't work
<bazhang> CraigGB: avast in ubuntu? not needed
<CraigGB> is there anyway to stop it avast in ubuntu i mean sorry
<CraigGB> yeah i have a vista partion so i dont want to to cross
<lonran> hi everybody
<ivanhg> minimec: its a laptop so its not always plugged
<lonran> what can i use to play a .m4v file?
<minimec> ivanhg: ok, but still I don't think that you need that for the mouse...
<peneG> âñåì ïðèâåò
<LjL> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ivanhg> minimec: ok, thanks for the info:)
<Ace2016> [16:34] <-- tbwnoob has left this server (Remote closed the connection).             hm... i wonder what happened there
<bazhang> CraigGB: avast installed from where? perhaps check on their forums
<minimec> shadowhywind: no success with evdev? You have to configure it right, that's all. The two configurations in my pastebin should do for your Logimouse.
<NB2000> What must I apt-get to have mouse activated in terminal?  Server install... Any ideas?
<shadowhywind> minimec and thats the thing, I have tried simillar configs like yours and the one that i had was working, up to like yesterday
<Ohm> Hey guys, I need some very serious help. It's a big problem, so I described it in the following .txt file:
<prince_jammys> !info gpm | NB2000
<ubotu> nb2000: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Ohm> http://owner.rnachoctb.org/error.txt
<Tigerplug> whats happening?
<NB2000> Thanks.  Will try...
<Ohm> To sum it up: Around 90% of GUI apps segfault on startup
<minimec> shadowhywind: All I can say to you is that I only work with Logitech devices for years and they are all working properly. There is a software called imwheel (in the repos) that allows you to configure the buttons for any software you want.
<peneG> gpltw
<bazhang> Tigerplug: do you have a support question?
<urlwolf> hi
<peneG> ïèçäåñ
<urlwolf> I'm contemplating moving away from windows for good (to ubuntu)
<NB2000> Oh yeah.  Mouse works great. thanks.
<Tigerplug> bazhang well I was hoping to help out anyway that I can
<prince_jammys> NB2000: cool
<urlwolf> but there's one thing that I need: an autocompleter
<Ohm> urlwolf: autocompleter for.. what?
<NB2000> prince_jammys will that auto-start at boot?
<prince_jammys> urlwolf: autocompleter of what?
<Tigerplug> is that ok bazhang
<urlwolf> I write a lot and the ability to do tab completion on any window is key to me
<prince_jammys> NB2000: don't know, never tried it
<urlwolf> I use intellicomplete:
<bazhang> Tigerplug: haha dont ask me; I just lurk here ;]
<Tigerplug> lol cool
<urlwolf> www.flashpeak.com/icomp
<urlwolf> is there anything similar for linux>
<urlwolf> ?
<Ohm> urlwolf: I'd never thought of the idea of having something global to the OS like that. Cool idea.
<shoeunited> Thank you Bazhang
<urlwolf> There was a GPL version of this called letMeType
<urlwolf> for win
<foxiness> what is the tool to test smart info about harddisk?
<minimec> shadowhywind: Try 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices' to see what device your mouse has ...
<urlwolf> the author stopped development because he moved to linux
<bazhang> no worries shoeunited ;]
<prince_jammys> urlwolf: you mean it autocompletes dictionary words as you type?
<foxiness> not found on add/remove
<urlwolf> I wonder if he developed something like it for linux
<bastid_raZor> urlwolf; if you use a terminal in linux tab completion already exists
<urlwolf> yes and it also learns words you use and accurately predicts them
<urlwolf> of course.
<urlwolf> but I want that on ANY window
<urlwolf> plus tab completion in terminal is just for commands and dir/files
<shadowhywind> minimec i have two Logitech USB Receivers listed
<urlwolf> not for any word
<minimec> shadowhywind: Do you have one of these logitech wireless keyboard/mouse combos?
<minimec> shadowhywind: Like the s510?
<urlwolf> My guess is that it intercepts the keyboard and completes from there. Maybe it's window-manager dependent if such a thing exists
<shadowhywind> minimec: yes I do actraully, I am not using the keyboard though
<CraigGB> um is their anywhere four causul ubuntu chat?
<CraigGB> for
<bazhang> CraigGB: #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<CraigGB> thanks
<minimec> shadowhywind: Wait a moment ...
<Mklcst> hi guys
<Ohm> urlwolf: Probably distro-specific, but shouldn't need to be WM specific
<Mklcst> i need help with r software
<Ohm> all it has to do is intercept keyboard input and fake keyboard output
<urlwolf> right
<ddmdllt> hello everybody
<urlwolf> but there's such a thing?
<urlwolf> if not, someone should code one
<Ohm> urlwolf: not that I've heard of, sorry
<ddmdllt> does someone knows a way to force firefox to use ipv4 just for a website?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | urlwolf
<ubotu> urlwolf: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ddmdllt> (I can't just enter the ipv4 address, the server hosts multiple sites)
<tbwnoob> hye guys
<tbwnoob> im back
<tbwnoob> my fan is on
<tbwnoob> but i dont know nwhat i did to get it
<tbwnoob> there
<tbwnoob> an error came up
<tbwnoob>  dpkg --configure -a
<tbwnoob> it told me to do that command
<tbwnoob> does anyone know what that does
<tbwnoob>  dpkg --configure -a
<FloodBot3> tbwnoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> tbwnoob: then do the command ;]
<tbwnoob> i did
<tbwnoob> but i dont know if that fixed the fan not turning on
<bazhang> is it on now tbwnoob?
<Ohm> tbwnoob: man dpkg and then read
<qwerty121> Anyone having any success in installing and running Adobe Air in Ubuntu?
<tbwnoob> nope thats not my fan problem
<tbwnoob> but im going to install the rest of my updates
<tbwnoob> and see if that helps
<bazhang> tbwnoob: could be hardware then
<minimec> shadowhywind: my Logitech s510 configuration http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59834/
<minimec> shadowhywind: see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82844&page=2 I worked on that combo ... ;)
<shadowhywind> minimec trying that lastest pastebin, brb
<tekstacy> What do I use to make a dvd from a .avi file?
<steel_lady> hi, can somebody tell me what is dom-x? I downloaded some movie and it says I need it
<xq> tekstacy: Donwload Devede
<tekstacy> xq, thanks, I'll check it out
<jason__> I use gnash player with firefox browser plug in because every time i have tried non free flash firefox crashes gnash is cool put cannot play flash 9
<shadowhywind> minimec: that last pastebin, still nothing
<xq> tekstacy: It's great. It slices, it dices it...err. It will do everything you need and even burn it after it converts to DVD format. :-)
<bazhang> steel_lady: downloaded a movie? from where?
<sheepmas> Hi everyone. Please let me know if there's a better forum for this (I'm new here), otherwise: Can anyone recommend a good symbolic math package in ubuntu? Is there anything similar to mathematica/maple in ubuntu?
<lvkasi> hellp
<jrib> sheepmas: maxima
<xq> sheepmas: apt-get install maxima wxmaxima
<xq> sheepmas: Or Mathomatic -- Either one.
<tekstacy> cool. found it in the repo, installing now
<xq> tekstacy: Have fun. It's great.
<xq> sheepmas: You can still use Maple or or Mathematica...
<tekstacy> Thanks alot. Off to play
<minimec> shadowhywind: follow the link I gave you. I worked hard on that s510 combo and I was able to get it work.
<yowshi> anyone know how to shut down a stuck flash object?
<minimec> shadowhywind: By the way ... I am typing with it right now ....
<shadowhywind> minimec i believe that it should work. But like i said, everything that should be working isn't. It was working up to yesterday and then poof it doesn't
<sheepmas> Cool. Cheers xq, jrib. I have a copy of maple at work, but don't have a license for use at home, so I'm looking for a open source alternative. Any idea how maxima / mathomatic compare to maple/mathematica? Maxima looks good on the face of it
<xq> sheepmas: They are excellent :)
<minimec> shadowhywind: Oh ... So you had one of 'these' days... ;) I hate them too. lol
<tbwnoob> can you set your ubuntu to run more than one setup at once?
<xq> sheepmas: I use it all of the time.
<shadowhywind> minimec yup
<yowshi> anyone know how to shut down a stuck flash object?
<yowshi> i have a flash thingy tat didnt close with firefox and now i have a giant blank square in the middle of my screen
<Fryguy--> yowshi: you'll have to be somewhat more specific.  As an vague answer to your equally vague question, ps + kill will do what you want
<jrib> tbwnoob: what do you mean by "setup"?
<sheepmas> xq: great. Thanks!
<jrib> yowshi: are you on amd64?
<yowshi> it's the size of a window for a flash game i was playing to i am guessing it is from that
<yowshi> yes
<SLXViper> yowshi: xkill
<SLXViper> start xkill and klick on this window
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ xkill
<yowshi> Select the window whose client you wish to kill with button 1....
<jrib> yowshi: ps -ef | grep npviewer    then kill the process
<yowshi> ummm i dont know what to do there
<jrib> yowshi: if xkill doesn't work
<amenado> yowshi  try  xrefresh
<tbwnoob> like do updates
<reverseblade> my wireless card becomed insvisible suddenly. Can anyone help ?
<tbwnoob> and install some other drivers at once
<SLXViper> yowshi: try alt+tab to get that flash window on top
<tbwnoob> like install two things at once
<SLXViper> then klick on it
<minimec> reverseblade: Do you have a wireless button on your hardware? Check that first... ;)
<amenado> yowshi  xrefresh  refreshes X display
<Fryguy--> tbwnoob: no
<reverseblade> minimec, yes but it is working
<yowshi> ummm i cant the window is right where the aklt tab thing is so i cant tell which window i am selecting
<Fryguy--> tbwnoob: there's a lock in place that only allows you to install one thing for a reason
<yowshi> xrefresh didnt work
<Gizmo_The_Great> trying to kill a process using 'sudo kill 1234' but the process still running when re-execute 'ps -A'. What am I doing wrong?
<SLXViper> hum
<Fryguy--> Gizmo_The_Great: try kill -9
<yowshi> the grep mthing did thiough
<yowshi> thanks
<Gizmo_The_Great> Fryguy--, what's the -9?
<minimec> reverseblade: ok. My mother ince called me with that problem ... ;)
<Fryguy--> Gizmo_The_Great: it's a different signal that means "really blow up"
<yowshi> the grep and kill thing worked thanks jrib
<minimec> reverseblade: what does iwconfig tell you?
<SLXViper> sudo kill -9 1234 terminates the process at once.
<tbwnoob> is there a souloution or is that the way it runs
<Gizmo_The_Great> Fryguy--, thanks. that has worked :-)
<reverseblade> minimec, it can't find the hardware
<reverseblade> says no wireless extensions
<yowshi> man if i had only kown that command. i get this flash problem pretty frequently
<Fryguy--> Gizmo_The_Great: kill is somewhat misnamed, as it allows you to send any signal to an application, not just sigkill (there are dozens of other signals available), -9 just happens to flag a different signal.  Check out the manpage for more details
<vargran> hi everyone
<bazhang> tbwnoob that is the way it is
<vargran> I'm trying to install 7.10 on my asus x50v, but it says it can't find cdrom. what am i doing wrong?
<minimec> reverseblade: not good. When did the problem occur? After an update or so? I guess the device was working before...
<zelrikriando> vargran: make sure your CD is working :)
<vargran> zelrikriando: it works
<vargran> under win
<vargran> I've burned cd image using it
<zelrikriando> vargran: is it really a CD image?
<vargran> zelrikriando: and how do you think i've booted?
<Fryguy--> vargran: what exactly is the problem?  what is this "it" that is saying cannot find cdrom?
<zelrikriando> vargran: so the live CD booted?
<vargran> yes
<vargran> alternative boot cd. install shell says it can't mount cd :(
<vargran> one sec
<vargran> will send ya part of syslog
<Fryguy--> any particular reason why you aren't just using the livecd?
<amenado> what trick one can do to print a web page in let say default font 12 size while when viewed in  a browser it could be 18 ?  old people need to view the screen bigger :P
<vargran> I got ATI video card
<Fryguy--> vargran: so?
<zelrikriando> so?
<mexicanbanana> What is a virtual world that doesn't suck ass where there is some chance of making a living? Second Life, WoW and Entropia Universe are all out of the question. I want to experience like a simulated young USA. How can there not be something like this out there?
<vargran> simple live cd can't start X :(
<jrib> !offtopic | mexicanbanana
<ubotu> mexicanbanana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> mexicanbanana: not here please; this is #ubuntu support
<SpookyET> I'm installing KDE to see what the fuss is about. It won the linuxquestions poll.
<core_> where does ubuntu store the config for my wireless, there is 3 files i belive one is channel the other is rate and the last is bssid?
<Fryguy--> vargran: it certainly can.  Try using the second option on the boot menu if you are having problems.  I've booted the livecd on plenty of ati cards
<brobostigon> core_: /etc/network/interfaces
<amenado> core_-> /etc/network/interfaces
<Fryguy--> SpookyET: have fun with that
<core_> brobostigon, amenado thanks
<vargran> Fryguy--: it wount solve the problem: cdrom-detect: CD-ROM mount failed: device=/dev/scd0
<zelrikriando> I know my next computer will not have ATI in it
<zelrikriando> :D
<Fryguy--> vargran: are you using a SATA cdrom drive? or scsi?
<vargran> sata
<Fryguy--> vargran: try disabling ahci
<vargran> at least I think so
<core_> brobostigon, amenado those files arn't there interfaces is a file itself but doesn't store the channel, rate and bssid
<vargran> ok, will try it now
<SpookyET> Fryguy--: you say it sucks?
<Fryguy--> SpookyET: no
<amenado> core_-> you can store it in there, the exact syntax i do not know off hand
<core_> thank you
<brobostigon> core_: on mine the wireless settings are in that file.
<Fryguy--> SpookyET: I don't really like it, mostly because I grew up learning linux on minimal desktops (and gnome sometimes), so I'm more used to those than kde, and they do what I want
<amenado> core_-> if you want the transient settings, you have to dig it up from /proc  or maybe /sys
<Fryguy--> btw using /etc/network/interfaces will usually screw with nm-applet, especially in the case of wireless
<Thrash100> will a deb made with alien on 7.10 work on 7.04?
<Fryguy--> Thrash100: try it and see
<bazhang> haha
<chatuu> hey
<brobostigon> Fryguy--: i dont use network manager
<chatuu> i need help
<chatuu> anyone can help ?
<Fryguy--> chatuu: not until you ask your question
<bazhang> if you ask chatuu
<core_> amenado, brobostigon before i had to reinstall ubuntu the 2nd time there were 3 files that was actually called rate, bssid and channel that i would edit. any idea?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Trying to setup Skype. Have installed it and registered OK. Have headphones with Mic. Trying to configure. When I select the recording device, there's a list of 10 or so items. Only one works and that is rather patchy, crackly, and not very loud when I do the call test. Any thoughts why?
<vargran> erm how do I disable ahci during boot?
<Fryguy--> vargran: probably in your bios somewhere
<brobostigon> core_: as i said /etc/network/interfaces does what you describe
<core_> amenado, brobostigon i am trying to automatically set the information im trying to use by using iwconfig eth1 bssid 00:00:00:00:00:00 it returns that the mode is not supported
<amenado> core_-> on ubuntu? not sure where that is, but as i suggested earlier, you can dig through /proc or /sys to find those transient files
<vargran> Fryguy--: is it possible to disable it using kernel parameter or sort of?
<Fryguy--> vargran: no idea.  I'm basically guessing
<SliMM> hello
<Fryguy--> core_: are you sure eth1 is your wireless card?
<SliMM> how can i make a script to turn off compiz if it is running and to turn it on if not?
<core_> yes
<vargran> my bios doesn't have any options on ahci
<vargran> :(
<bazhang> SliMM: have you thought this fully through? would that be a recursive loop?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: why do you want to do that?
<minimec> Gizmo_The_Great: I have that problem with my logitech webcam sphere with integrated audio... I think in my case it is dirver related...
<SliMM> bazhang: it's just a switch an "if" that is run only once
<SliMM> Fryguy--: because i need to turn it off to play 3d games well
<orudie> bazhang: there ?
<bazhang> SliMM: alt f2 compiz --replace; about as easy as you can get imo
<core_> Fryguy--, this is what i get, i type in iwconfig eth1 essid 00:c0:49:ff:66:b0 and it returns "iwconfig: unknown command "00:c0:49:ff:66:b0"
<SliMM> bazhang: that's for turning it on
<Fryguy--> SliMM: so why do you care about switching it? you disable it when you want to play, and then re-enable it when you are done
<bazhang> SliMM: alt f2 metacity --replace
<thesurvivorman> or you could make another user that doesn't have compiz running and switch
<Fryguy--> core_: then obviously you are typing the command wrong.  Read the manpage
<bazhang> core that is not the bssid
<amenado> core_-> if you have to set a network parameter, you have to sudo,  just to look at setting sometimes you dont have to be root
<orudie> bazhang: my putty session froze while i was in screen, after reconnecting i try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59836/, dont konw how to get back to this attached screen
<meoblast001> hello... i have an ipod shuffle on /dev/sdb1 and i need to know what i should do to the fstab so it will mount it giving all permission to my non-root user... how would i do this?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: because i can't add an icon on the desktop to disable or enable it (in one word to switch it) unless i write a script
<Fryguy--> orudie: try screen -R -D
<orudie> Fryguy--: capital ?
<bazhang> meoblast001: likely the issue is the libgpod and not that
<Fryguy--> SliMM: so then write the oneline scripts that kill and start a process
<raidium> looking for a guru to help me with some install probs on evga 680i, 8800gts x2. getting blank screen with live cd and various problems using alt cd (suse works fine)
<Fryguy--> orudie: yes
<compu73rg33k> is there a way to turn off workspace scrolling/
<Fryguy--> compu73rg33k: yes, assuming you are using a stock install, just find the pager icon on your gnome-panel, right click it and go to preferences
<orudie> Fryguy-- helped thanx
<SliMM> Fryguy--: exactly; so, what are those scripts?
<russ> hello can anybody help me figure out how to stop a screensaver from running? I have kde desktop and the screensaver that runs seems to be unrelated to it. I can't find any place to change its settings, and it crashes my session when certain other programs are running.
<amenado> how do i tell firefox to print default to  font size 12 while in viewing its font size 18?  anyone good at lpr command options?   :)
<Fryguy--> SliMM: uh #!/bin/bash compiz;     and #!/bin/bash killall metacity --replace;   will probably work...
<amenado> my default firefox print is  lpr ${MOZ_PRINTER_NAME:+-P"$MOZ_PRINTER_
<meoblast001> bazhang: it mounts properly and shows up in rhythmbox when i mount it with Gparted but it mounts it as root
<Fryguy--> SliMM: this isn't really the right channel to be asking basic questions about scripting
<SliMM> ok, sorry
<thesurvivorman> i use gnome but the screensaver option might be under power management, or something like that
<bazhang> meoblast001: are you logging in as root? what happened with that?
<naag> hello :-)
<compu73rg33k> Fryguy--, in the preferences I can only determine the rows and columsn of the number of workspaces
<meoblast001> bazhang: im logged in as a non-root user but i mounted it with gparted to make it easy
<compu73rg33k> no option to turn off scrolling?
<Fryguy--> compu73rg33k: so set it to 1 and 1...
<bazhang> meoblast001: ah well that would be the problem then
<stefano> is there some sort of good data recovery software for windows? (sorry to ask here, it's for a friend)
<naag> i just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 which broke my reiserfs /home partition on LVM
<naag> anyone seen something like this?
<core_> Fryguy--, i read it and i should be typing iwconfig eth1 ap 00:00:00:00:00 now i get "Set failed on device eth1 ; operation not supported??"
<minimec> amenado: I would set default size back to 12 and use <ctrl>+ for the font size.
<Fryguy--> naag: #ubuntu+1, don't use beta software.  restore your backup, etc.
<meoblast001> bazhang: so what should i do to the fstab so it mounts it as user braden
<compu73rg33k> but i want the ones I have I just odn't want hte ability to scroll through them with my mouse
<amenado> minimec am looking for setting it in about:config  so i can just default to print at that small size, while viewing in large font size
<naag> fryguy: i have a backup and restored most of the data, but still. an upgrade really shouldn't fry your reiserfs volume
<Fryguy--> core_: go read a basic introduction to setting up wireless, as you seem to be just typing in random commands at this point.  I don't have wireless on this machine and have no way to help you, and ubuntu REALLY wants you to use nm-applet as opposed to doing it manually
<Fryguy--> naag: it's beta, it can do whatever it wants
<meoblast001> bazhang: this is what i have "/dev/sdb1       /media/disk   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0"
<minimec> amenado: why not... if there is a about:config option ...
<naag> fryguy: wouldnt this indicate some sort of bug?
<Fryguy--> naag: make sure you go and report the bug so the ubuntu people can take a look at it and possibly address the issue
<naag> fryguy: alright
<amenado> minimec thats what am seeking..need some expertise, so many options that i glanced through nothing I caught yet thats 12 cpi..
<bazhang> meoblast001: no idea how to do undo the root/gparted issue; I just mount it normally, never using gparted--sorry not to be of any help here
<vargran> seems that ubuntu isn't ready for asus laptops :(
<meoblast001> bazhang: tell me how to mount it normally without it being owned 100% by root
<compu73rg33k> Fryguy--, is there a way to just turn off the mouse scrolling navigation?
<Fryguy--> meoblast001: just review mount parameters, man mount will give you details
<compu73rg33k> I hotkey'd my navigation so I dont' need tos croll w/ the mouse
<meoblast001> k
<Fryguy--> compu73rg33k: what mouse scrolling navigation.  compiz doesn't enable that by default
<marcin> witam:)
<compu73rg33k> yeah it does :\
<amenado> minimec i wonder if thats a filter on cups or has to be set on the browser...
<Fryguy--> are you talking about mouse wheel or what?
<compu73rg33k> http://www.linux.com/feature/120112?theme=print 6th paragraph search for the word "scrolling"
<russ> how can I find the process that starts my screensaver and kill it?
<compu73rg33k> don't have any specific window in focus and scroll your mouse, it scrolls through the workspaces
<minimec> amenado: I don't know, but as I said before, I handle font size with <ctrl>+/- and I have no problem with printing.
<Fryguy--> compu73rg33k: if you are talking about mouse wheel, then just go into compiz settings manager and change it (install compizconfig-settings-manager first)
<bazhang> vargran: tell that to my eeepc ;]
<amenado> its been a while back since orielly published that book on printing...got to find that book again or an update
<compu73rg33k> Fryguy--, ah okay thanks
<vargran> bazhang: eeepc is another type of device, it's a SUBnotebook, not a laptop
<Fryguy--> vargran: lol
<Fryguy--> vargran: i've personally installed linux on variuos asus laptops without issue
<vargran> Fryguy--: look at the specification
<bazhang> vargran: asus laptops handle ubuntu fine
<amenado> minimec-> what do you do? you have a setting at lowest rez at 12 fonts and lets say 20 fonts and you cycle through them til you hit the right size?
<vargran> Fryguy--: and on mine it doesn't installs
<vargran> Fryguy--: ideas?
<Fryguy--> vargran: i gave you my ideas.  I'm sure if there actually is a problem installing on the laptop then google has an answer for you.  This is ubuntu support not "omg, let's hope to find somebody with my exact hardware configuration so they can handhold me through an install"
<amenado> vargran-> sell your asus laptop on ebay so i may be it in-expensively :P
<minimec> amenado: Firefox has a zoom function <ctrl>+/- Just try it in your browser window...
<vargran> amenado: ggyf
<croSmiley> hi all
<bazhang> ?
<amenado> vargran dittoo whatever that is..hehehe
<vargran> Fryguy--: I'm a user, which requires linux, I don't want to debug a half of kernel or build my own sys
<elm1> hey people :D, so im having a little problem with my net, there seems to be a slight lag inbetween my select time and my actual browsing time, ive got a 8mb connection, and i jus wonder y its happening, could it b something having to do with my DNS, any help wud be greatly appreciated, thanks
<vargran> so if ubuntu doesn't work in any way, that means: fuck it! :) bye everyone
<minimec> core_: I redd about your iwconfig thing. What exactly is your problem?
<JJones> Hello
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ross`> how do i find out what interface my wireless card is?
<elm1> hey people :D, so im having a little problem with my net, there seems to be a slight lag inbetween my select time and my actual browsing time, ive got a 8mb connection, and i jus wonder y its happening, could it b something having to do with my DNS, any help wud be greatly appreciated, thanks
<croSmiley> is there any application that can close other programs if they are inactive for some time: this is the thread => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725624
<amenado> minmec i know, i use ctrl+/- but am asking you if you are printing at small fonts, you just cycle to the lowest rez that suits you and then print?
<radomircho> I need some help ...it's about installing something...I just don know what's happening...can anybody help me???
<bazhang> ross`: ifconfig iwconfig
<stefano> elm1, sounds like an issue with your DNS servers
<JJones> Hello I know you guys are busy but I had a quick question, is their an applicated some what like limewire for ubuntu?
<radomircho> I need some help ...it's about installing something...I just don know what's happening...can anybody help me???
<JJones> applications*
<croSmiley> is there ubuntu programming channel?
<bazhang> radomircho: please describe your problem clearly
<elm1> i figured bcuz it never used to happen, it used to jus zip along, u kno hhow i can i doh kno reset them?
<jpatrick> croSmiley: #ubuntu-motu
<croSmiley> thx
<stefano> elm1, open your network preferences and put in some dns servers of which you know that they work, you can find out what those are by calling your ISP or possibly looking at their website / googling
<erUSUL> !ask | radomircho
<ubotu> radomircho: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JJones> Are their any applications like limewire for Ubuntu?
<ompaul> !frostwire | JJones
<ubotu> JJones: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bazhang> frostwire gtk-gnutella JJones
<JJones> Thanks
<radomircho> bazhang: I type    sudo apt-get install build-essential and it says that it's missing...once (some months ago) i did it and it all went fine...now i reinstalled ubuntu and it's just not working...the same thing is happening when i try install amsn
<radomircho> what should i do???
<radomircho> Please
<amenado> elm1 is the other end as fast as yours? maybe the other end has to catch up huh? or yeah you're resolving to an ipv6 as your first priority?
<JJones> Does it use the same network (so i will get the same lists of music ect. ) ?
<radomircho> and i'm sorry if my English is not good enough
<erUSUL> radomircho: you will have to give us more details if you want an answer
<marcin> witam
<bazhang> radomircho: what exact error message does it give please
<radomircho> just a second to check
<marcin> są tu polacy??
<bazhang> JJones: no idea and offtopic here
<marcin> :)
<marcin> hehe
<jin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> #ubuntu-pl marcin
<JJones> k
<marcin> :)
<radomircho> wait.....it's working now...i've tried it so many times....it didn't but now it is
<marcin> ok
<radomircho> Thanks anyway
<radomircho> :)
<minimec> radomircho: bazhang I guess you should have a look in your /etc/apt/sources.list ... de/activate cd source and universe multiverse ...
<radomircho> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> minimec: my sources are fine thanks ;] and with apt-get no less
<minimec> bazhang: my advice was for radomircho ;)
<bazhang> minimec: just a joke ;]
<ar0nic> are internet explorer bookmarks importable into ubuntu?
<jin> hi
<Stroganoff> is it save to disable atd?
<elm1> stefano: no joy there, can i, like say the default that u start with in ubuntu?
<russ> any ideas how to find and stop a pesky screensaver?
<jin> when connecting to my home wireless network, Uuntu does not ask me to remember password. Any way to set it manually?
<stefano> elm1, normally you put the adress of your router / gateway there
<Toznoshio> ar0nic, first import those bookmarks into firefox in Windows
<stefano> elm1, i can give you mine but they're in germany so theyre going to be slow for you
<ar0nic> AH
<ar0nic> ok
<ar0nic> then just copy
<bazhang> russ just disable the screensavers for now--you mean you sleep sometimes? ;]
<foxiness> i found i have "high load cycles for hard disks" problem ,how i know if my laptop now hang or crash with laptop mode enable?
<ar0nic> i knew the way firefox and ie dealt with their bookmarks were a little different
<minimec> ar0nic: Import them to firefox in windows and copy them afterwords to linux. I guess that should work.
<tbwnoob_> whats up
<russ> bazhang the funny thing is I can't even find the screensaver that is running. the kde screensaver dialog just seems to not work
<tbwnoob> nothing much
<wxPython> hello
<wxPython> anything new on hardy?
<bazhang> russ did you hit apply?
<russ> bazhang so if i could just identify the pid and kill it ...
<bazhang> !hardy | wxPython
<ubotu> wxPython: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<wxPython> you're so itchy
<bazhang> true but offtopic wxPython ;]
<russ> bazhang possibly no! I hit OK, so let me see if that does it.
<backtracker> hi
<backtracker> if I want to run Ares
<backtracker> at my box
<backtracker> then I need Wine? but how-to?
<backtracker> I've already installed Wine
<dgjones> !enter | backtracker
<wxPython> please answer me one simple yet confusing question to me...
<ubotu> backtracker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scjp_> is there any software to blur the images
<bazhang> backtracker: have you checked #winehq or the appdb?
<wxPython> what does out-of-the-box mean?
<backtracker> bazhang:
<backtracker> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> scjp gimp
<backtracker> scjp_: gimp
<bazhang> wxPython: no config needed
<tbwnoob> does anyone know why my fans would stop working on the login screen?
<wxPython> http://wubi-installer.org/
<kavik> revolving doors?
<ynni> what's the name of the bin for wicd? or how do I find out?
<MirrorImage> I messed up my resolution badly and I do not know how to fix it : /
<wxPython> http://wubi-installer.org/
<wxPython> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Fryguy--> MirrorImage: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tyczek> I've got problem with team speak... I have hda intel card with no hardware mixing... and only TS can works... other applications are muted
<Tyczek> or Ts is muted when other application is on (f.e quodlibet)
<Flannel> ynni: what package is wicd?
<MirrorImage> <Fryguy--> MirrorImage: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf < Like I know how to do that, I'm not the most proficient at linux
<ynni> Flannel, I guess "wicd" :D But I'll look it up
<Fryguy--> MirrorImage: just go to /etc/X11 and look at all of the xorg.confs that are there.  Whenever you make a change in the gui it makes a backup of your settings
<ynni> yep, it's called "wicd"
<Flannel> Tyczek: You might check the forums (ubuntuforums.org) they have lots of teamspeak information
<Alyx|lappy> hey via the command line how do i set up my network connection to go through a proxy?
<Flannel> ynni: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<scjp_> I mean i am talking about there are alot of images with eyes or faces blurred, is there any software to bring it back to orignal pictures
<unicum> how do i find out to which directory aptitude installed the java stuff?
<Tixer__> I have two network cards, one is eth0 and the other one is a wifi card. How can I control which one a program uses?
<Ja1> does anyone know anything about samba?
<scjp_> backtracker, I mean i am talking about there are alot of images with eyes or faces blurred, is there any software to bring it back to orignal pictures
<bazhang> ja1 likely that would be a 'yes'
<meoblast001> how do you change the UID that a device will be mounted under in the fstab?
<Tyczek> Flannel, ok
<Tixer__> scjp_: Photoshop.
<Tixer__> scjp_: GIMP is also good.
<Alyx|lappy> hey via the command line how do i set up my network connection to go through a proxy?
<MirrorImage> Fryguy--, this probably sounds really stupid but how do I go about gettign there?
<kavik> What irc does ubuntu come with?
<Fryguy--> MirrorImage: well where are you now?
<kavik> also, i was running live cd ubuntu 7.10 and i couldn't connect to my wireless
<dadada> i saw aurora borealis just now
<MirrorImage> Well right now I'm on my live CD
<kavik> i typed in the correct name and passphrase but nothing...
<Fryguy--> kavik: there are dozens of irc clients available to install
<Flannel> kavik: pidgin (which doesn't count), xchat, irssi are both good
<Ja1> bazhang okay well i have set up a server and I can't write to the drive form windows and all of my premissions are set to read and write
<minimec> Alyx|lappy: Don't hang me on that, but I guess this would be a iptables rule...
<kavik> fryguy; flannel; what about the ubuntu wireless?
<Fryguy--> kavik: no idea
<Fryguy--> i've used wireless in linux for a grand total of 5 minutes
<meoblast001> how do you change the UID that a device will be mounted under in the fstab?
<tbwnoob> my computer is sayiong its unable Xauthorization file.
<Fryguy--> meoblast001: why do you want to change the uuid of a device
<tbwnoob> to run that file
<tbwnoob> why cant i run my Xauthorization file?
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: /dev/sda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=227     0       0
<meoblast001> Fryguy--: cuz it mounts it as root and i need to use it as a normal user
<prince_jammys> not the uuid, the uid
<kavik> fryguy did you have to manually type in the ssid or whatever?
<Fryguy--> meoblast001: so just add uid=whatever to the options on the fstab line
<tbwnoob> my Xauthorization file isnt working please help
<Fryguy--> kavik: on the linux setup i was using, and for the purposes I was using it for, I did
<Fryguy--> tbwnoob: just delete the one that is there and restart X
<minimec> Alyx|lappy: Do you speak german?
<bazhang> kavik: wireless in the command line? here is a great guide--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<tbwnoob> how to i get to it
<tbwnoob> to dleeate it
<meoblast001> Fryguy--: what would be my uid if i was the first user on the system?
<Fryguy--> tbwnoob: it's in your home directory
<Fryguy--> meoblast001: probably 1000
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: likely 1000. type : echo $UID
<tbwnoob> ok
<Fryguy--> meoblast001: type "id" to check
<Ja1> With samba I set up a server.  It shows up in windows and all as a network drive how ever i cant write to it. i think it may be a problem with my users and passwords on samba.  all of my permissions are set to read and write
<meoblast001> its 1000
<minimec> Would be something like that... iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Ja1> btw i am using SWAT
<minimec> Alyx|lappy: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Fryguy--> Ja1: editing smb.conf manually will probably be faster and easier
<tbwnoob> i dont see my Xauthorization file in my home directory
<patogen> How do I find out which colors I can use with grub's menu.lst?
<Fryguy--> tbwnoob: it's a hidden file (use ls -a)
<smehmood> hey, I have a permissions question: I have two users on my system. one for me (smehmood) and user that will be shared amongst a few people all working on a project together (pmunc). I wanted to store the project files in pmunc
<smehmood> home directory, but if I do I don't have access to it (my account)
<Ja1> it wont let me edit it it says i dont have premissions to use save to that folder and
<meoblast001> Fryguy--: uh oh.... mount: can't find /media/disk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<smehmood> I know I can change permissions for each file and all that, but how do I make it so by default, new directories have certain permissions?
<Fryguy--> smehmood: change the group of the target directory, and then add yourself to that group
<DOOM_NX> noob question: in terminal, what command moves u one directory up?
<tbwnoob> okay thanks
<tbwnoob> terminal
<tbwnoob> i dont use terminal when im looking at directorys
<murlidhar> oops there is NO jigdo file for hardy heron . Any news when will they release a jigdo file for it.
<tbwnoob> prolly .
<tbwnoob> .
<tbwnoob> i would say
<tbwnoob> or /
<Fryguy--> smehmood: change your umask in the .rc file for whatever shell you are using
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: can you paste the fstab line here
<DOOM_NX> cd moves u to home
<DOOM_NX> let me try .
<bazhang> murlidhar: best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Fryguy--> DOOM_NX: cd ..
<Ja1> Fryguy--: it wont let me edit it it says i dont have premissions to use save to that folder and
<thesurvivorman> cd ..
<Fryguy--> Ja1: so then become root and edit it
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: /dev/sdb1       /media/disk   /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=227     0       0
<murlidhar> bazhang, oh i forgot, thanks
<Ja1> how do i edit when i am not in x
<kavik> bazhang hey it's bazhang! lol
<DOOM_NX> Fryguy--, u're right... i was using "cd.."
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: what i pasted was just an example. get rid of /mnt/windows
<Fryguy--> use a command line text editor such as emacs or vim or nano or pico or do it hardcore with cat or whatever you want
<tbwnoob> how do you reply with there name beside it
<kavik> bazhang, i couldn't connect to my wireless.. i typed in the right name for it and pass but it never worked.
<kavik> tbwnoob, huh?
<Ja1> i am happy with swat
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: k lol i was wondering about that
<Titan> hi buntu nubs I just switched from fedora and I am having problems updating anything ... http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/5895/omgtv7.png
<Ja1> i will just keep that
<Fryguy--> tbwnoob: you type in their name lol
<bazhang> kavik: using the gui or the cli?
<tbwnoob> ohh
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: it's ntfs that you're mounting, correct?
<kavik> bazhang, i think the gui.... whatever's on the downloadable .iso
<kavik> bazhang for ubuntu 7.10
<Fryguy--> tbwnoob: and make plenty of use of tab-complete
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: no its vfat
<bazhang> kavik they both are
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: so what do i have to change to what
<Ja1>      =-O
<kavik> bazhang.. well.. i guess i'm in a pickle...
<kavik> bazhang, gui = general user interface, correct?
<tbwnoob> lol
<bazhang> kavik: did you read that link?
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: /dev/sdb1       /media/disk      vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=007     0       0
<Ja1> graphical user interface
<Titan> anyone seen my screenshot? why isn't my nix kernel being updated properly :(
<legend2440> tbwnoob: type first few letters of nickname and press Tab key to autocomplete name
<kavik> bazhang not yet, i'm hopping back and forth from #windows and #ubuntu
<CorruptTerrorist> hey all. is there a way i can run my windows installation in vmware?
<minimec> Titan: Try with a sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<tapas> ok, i have a hardy beta cd here to rescue my system ;)
<elm1> stefano: thanks man
<kavik> oops
<tapas> i need to somehow get cryptsetup ;)
<Titan> minimec tyvm ill give that a try
<kavik> bazhang did you send me anything? i accidentally closed out
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: you can change the umask, depending on the permissions you want
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 kavik
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: good news and bad news
<Fryguy--> CorruptTerrorist: sure, i'd recommend checking out virtualbox first though, it's much better for the consumer desktop market than vmware is imo
<tapas> ah just neded to update sources
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: but you have to replace ntfs with vfat
<Ja1> can someone help me with samba user and premissions
<hyw> hi
<CorruptTerrorist> how about the other way around Fryguy-- ?
<CorruptTerrorist> run my ubuntu in windows
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: when i run sudo mount /dev/sdb1 it mounts it as my non-root user..... but when i first plug the device in, it promps me that i do not have permission to mount it
<Fryguy--> Ja1: there are tons of resources on the internet for administering a samba installation, go view those resources.  This isn't a samba help channel
<Fryguy--> CorruptTerrorist: what?
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: ah, it's an external drive
<elm1> ive BEEN having a problem with my USB, it works whenever it feels like, when i plug something in, either a flash drive or lone of my externals, sometimes it picks up, other times its like there arent any USB ports on my machine, lsusb, returns nttn in these  cases, blkid returns nothing 2, any thoughts?
<Dex-Freudii> anybody using hereon alpha 6?
<LjL> !hardy > Dex-Freudii    (Dex-Freudii, see the private message from Ubotu)
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: its an ipod shuffle
<Fryguy--> Dex-Freudii: wrong channel, join #ubuntu+1 for next release information
<Dex-Freudii> oki
<CorruptTerrorist> Fryguy--, can i run my ubuntu installation via windows?
<kavik> bazhang, thanks i'll try that.
<Fryguy--> CorruptTerrorist: inside a virtual machine? sure
<Ja1> n someone help me with samba user and premissions
<elm1> ive BEEN having a problem with my USB, it works whenever it feels like, when i plug something in, either a flash drive or lone of my externals, sometimes it picks up, other times its like there arent any USB ports on my machine, lsusb, returns nttn in these  cases, blkid returns nothing 2, any thoughts?
<Fryguy--> Ja1: this isn't a samba support channel, either look up the hundreds of resources on google, or try a more samba central channel
<hyw> Can anyone help? trying to install ubuntu, just loaded the cd and got the list start install check cd for defects I chose start then weird colors started appearing and blue red green vertical lines any idea what this means?
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: and im starting to get pissed that everytime i do something to it on rhythmbox, it changes but then comes back  to what it orriginally had when i reopen rhythmbox
<Titan> what's faster for a server fedora or buntu
<Fryguy--> elm1: stop repeating huge paragraphs, if somebody knows the answer they will answer you
<LjL> Titan: won't make a difference.
<minimec> Titan: Debian ;)
<Fryguy--> Titan: they are both pretty awful for server use in my opinion
<Titan> yeah but i don't like the looks of centos
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Titan> I've used debain its very stable
<Fryguy--> hyw: try selecting the safe graphics mode option
<Fryguy--> Titan: there are plenty of other distributions available.  I personally run freebsd on my servers at home
<kavik> bazhang, think you can solve this? when i put the live cd in my other computer (with a blank hdd to install to) the live cd worked at the beginning, however after about 2 minutes it seemed like it was running with the processor speed of a.. well.. something not good. it lagged for 1-2 minutes between anything. i couldn't move the mouse, then it would lagg for 1-2 minutes then the mouse would move. so it was impossible to install ubuntu onto 
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: i'm looking up exactly how it's done with an ipod
<hyw> Fryguy--: ok I'll try that, thanks
<Fryguy--> kavik: you are running it off of a CD, what type of performance are you expecting?
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: i keep getting permission denied stuff
<meoblast001> im mounting to my home folder
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: try changing the umask to 000
<kavik> fryguy, well if i put the cd in my friend's laptop and run it, it runs just fine. not too far from perfect
<meoblast001> k
<bazhang> kavik: sounds like a bad burn of that iso; perhaps burn a lower speed and check the md5 to make sure the iso is not corrupt
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: i remember d oing that when i had a sansa
<kavik> bazhang, well the cd it was running off of i ordered from ubuntu
<bazhang> kavik: what system specs, ram cpu etc
<kavik> bazhang, but perhaps i will try again, with another cd that i just made
<Nitroray> Hello all, i have this question: I have Ubuntu installed on drive D: and Windows XP on drive C:, now i re-installed XP on drive C: but it also removed the Boot-Loader, Someone knows a command so i can install the bootloader again?? Thanks :D
<pokethesmot> ..has there been any remedy to integral nvidia chips on 64bit machines that address having no visable mouse pointer?
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: check this out, there's an fstab sample and a guide: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<SliMM> my computer doesn't resume from hibernating
<elm1> any1, the usb issue??, anyone??, ill repost the question, any1??
<Flannel> !grub | Nitroray
<ubotu> Nitroray: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Nitroray: first link
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows Nitroray
<bazhang> oops
<Fryguy--> Nitroray: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<minimec> Nitroray: There is a software called supergrub.
<Nitroray> Flannel: I heard that Lilo is better..
<SliMM> meoblast001: also, consider rockbox
<kavik> bazhang, i don't remember right off the top but i remember at minimum 512MB, dual core? used to be an old windows xp computer that my friend gave me. he primarily used it for WoW
<Nitroray> Flannel: Sorry it was Grub :$
<meoblast001> permissions denied
<meoblast001> yay
<meoblast001> can you rockbox a fourth generation shuffle?
<Nitroray> Fryguy--:  Thank you very much
<bazhang> kavik: well that low amount of ram would be a possible cause of slow boot up
<ompaul> elm1, I point the finger at your hardware, please plug your device into a different socket
<LjL> http://www.letsallexplaintonitroray.it/precisely/about/getting/grub/on/the/mbr/again/after/windows/has/been/a/bad/bot.html
<Fryguy--> Nitroray: btw, google next time :)
<MakotoTheKnight> Here's a strange problem:  After about 25-30 minutes of running, my laptop will hard lock.  Temperatures were at about 55-57C when this happened, and it's gone a lot higher before. Anyone got any tips?
<bazhang> LjL: haha
<kavik> ljl bad link
<Nitroray> Fryguy--:  Im running from Live CD now, not handy to google ;)
<LjL> kavik: really?
<elm1> ompaul: no go there, it doesnt discriminate where hardware is concerned
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: check that link, it should help
<kavik> ljl i accidentally clicked it and it said page not found
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: k
<LjL> kavik: must be a bad link then yes
<Fryguy--> Nitroray: why not?
<elm1> it cud b anything, it either works or doesnt work, its not a specific hardware problem
<pokethesmot> ..has there been any remedy to integral nvidia chips on 64bit machines that address having no visable mouse pointer?
<dma315> Hey, my friend is working on installing Xubuntu on a Powerbook G3 and he is wondering how to boot the Live CD from an external USB CD drive. Can anybody help?
<kavik> ljl lol just givin you heads up
<ompaul> elm1, then your hardware has an issue - hald only creates a device when something wants it - lsusb might be more useful to you but frankly moving the device around is the best way I have found nothing else is useful
<xq> dma315: Does his BIOS support it?
<tux97> hi i can't seem to browse my network any ideas or help?
<xq> tux97: What is your "network" -- Windows? ;-)
<Fryguy--> tux97: that's awfully vague
<xq> Fryguy--: hehe
<tux97> xq its on ubuntu
<MM2> how stable is Hardy Heron A6?
<dma315> xq: when I boot up the computer, it recognizes the drive and CD inside but boots to open firmware screen
<Fryguy--> MM2: wrong channel
<xq> tux97: WiFi, same router, all wired...all computers on the same router? What is your setup?
<LjL> MM2: not very, anyway ask in #ubuntu+1
<Nitroray> grub> root (hd0,0)
<Nitroray> grub> setup (hd0)
<Nitroray> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<ompaul> tux97, and from where do you want to browse it?
<Fryguy--> MM2: join #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<MM2> ty
<tux97> on my laptop wifi
<lastelement0> hi all im running diablo II in windowed mode and whenever i click out of the window the game minimizes and when i maximize it again, the keyboard doesn't function
<ompaul> tux97, operating system of that laptop
<elm1> ompaul: hm, arite i hear u, im runnin gutsy on a hp pavilion notebook
<tux97> ubuntu as well
<pokethesmot> ..has there been any remedy to integral nvidia chips on 64bit machines that address having no visable mouse pointer?
<xq> tux97: Where are you trying to browse it from? Are both PCs on the same router and connected currently (check the router...).
<rinaldi_> Hi I changed the login screen earlier as I don't really like the mythbuntu one that installed over my default one a while ago. Now when I turn my computer on it can take up to 5-10 mins to get to the login screen. This happens with both my comps
<tux97> everythings fine
<ompaul> tux97, so when you say browser can you be more precise?
<tux97> expect this ubuntu laptop
<pokethesmot> ..has there been any remedy to integral nvidia chips on 64bit machines that address having no visable mouse pointer?
<DOOM_NX> guys
<tux97> ok when i click on my netweork it times out
<xq> tux97: Then the networking is not setup properly on the Ubuntu Laptop. But where are you trying to browse from (again)?
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: it says i can create and delete files but not read and write them
<Nitroray> LjL: grub> root (hd0,0)
<Nitroray> grub> setup (hd0)
<Nitroray> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<DOOM_NX> in terminal, how do i play dvd directory (VIDEO_TS) that's stored in the hard drive with mplayer?
<ompaul> !nickspam > Wanderer
<tux97> places then network
<Fryguy--> pokethesmot: there are no issues that i'm aware of with what you are talking about.  Care to be a bit more specific, or link to the bugtracker to refer to the 'bug' you are talking about? and if not, post the bug to bugtracker so it can be taken care of if it is actually a bug
<Fryguy--> DOOM_NX: wrong channel
<DOOM_NX> lol ok
<pokethesmot> Fryguy-- sure
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: and ipods need to edit this one file constantly when adding or deleteing songs
<DOOM_NX> what's the right one?
<LjL> Nitroray, it's possibly not (hd0,0) then in your case
<Fryguy--> #google, or #mplayer
<Nitroray> LjL: What to do now ?
<xq> tux97: Is the network configured right (just like the other computers, mainly)?
<elm1> Nitoray : find root (hd0,
<amenado> Nitroray-> before you issue  root (hd0,0)   try to  find /boot/grub/menu.lst  and lets see if it tells you anything
<anton53> find this to fix grub  or lost grubs supergrubdisk_0.9677.iso
<xq> tux97: Do the other PCs see the laptop and able to browse it?
<lastelement0> hi all im running diablo II in windowed mode and whenever i click out of the window the game minimizes and when i maximize it again, the keyboard doesn't function
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how to set the requires for checkinstall?
<branstrom> Can testdisk run on a disk image?
<Fryguy--> lastelement0: wrong channel, join wine's channel and ask about it there
<LjL> Nitroray: well try « find /boot/grub/stage1 »
<xq> tux97: Perhaps the other PCs are not configured correctly to allow the laptop to browse them remotely (permissions)? There could be a few factors at play. I would check all of this out.
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: what's the output of:  ls -ld  /media/disk    (or whatever the mount point is)
<tux97> well i installed ndiswrapper for my wifi driver and probally that has something to do with it i guess
<LjL> branstrom: don't see why not
<lastelement0> Fryguy--: i did but no one is active in there
<tux97> my laptop works fine with vista
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> when i run checkinstall the requires listed is not right but i couldn't change it
<branstrom> LjL: do you know how I make it act on an image, maybe? I can't see how
<Fryguy--> lastelement0: so you just started joining other channels and asking offtopic questions there?
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: dr-xr-x--- 3 braden braden 4096 1969-12-31 19:00 /media/disk
<lastelement0> Fryguy--: its not offtopic if it is an issue running something in UBUNTU
<Nitroray> amenado: cannot find: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tux97> it just has to be my wifi
<Fryguy--> lastelement0: your issue has nothing to do with ubuntu
<PMantis> I want to create a DEB package of 3-4 files, but all the howto's talk about tarred up source code, compiling, etc. Where's a *simple* howto for my needs?
<xq> tux97: I doubt it hehe
<xq> tux97: Not if WiFi is working
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: what is the output of:  grep media/disk /etc/fstab
<amenado> Nitroray-> what about those other  find  xxxx  that others suggested? you get any feedback?
<lastelement0> Fryguy--: would you like to enlighten me with the issue instead of being condescending?
<Fryguy--> PMantis: what do you want to create a .deb file for
<LjL> branstrom: uhm you're right it's kind of stubborn about using a real disk
<xq> tux97: Double check the networking configuration and permissions on the other PCs
<tux97> well it works fine with wifi on vista but not on here
<branstrom> LjL: yeah... :/
<Fryguy--> lastelement0: your issue is with wine, not ubuntu
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: nothing
<Nitroray> amenado: What do you mean?
<xq> tux97: Perhaps plug it in via ethernet and see if it is still an issue?
<tux97> everything is fine xq
<LjL> branstrom: could try loopmounting perhaps
<amenado> Nitroray-> others have suggested find xxx  where xxxx is something  scroll back up..
<tux97> ok i was going to do that if it works then its the wifi
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: i'm stuck.  it's mounted on /media/disk, right?
<xq> tux97: Correct ;-)
<meoblast001> i think
<LjL> branstrom: that's if it looks at which drives are mounted... but then again it shouldn't do that
<branstrom> LjL: to trick it into believing it's a real disk? How do I do that?
<lastelement0> fryguy--: well im sure im not the only one is this chat that uses wine so this seems like a logical place to go if the wine room has no one active
<meoblast001> wth
<meoblast001> it remounted it to /media/1
<anton53> tux97: also make sure you have shares orshared files setup on other computers
<PMantis> Fryguy--: To distribute a handful of scripts to my clients' servers with the ability to update them with apt when I update the scripts.
<Nitroray> LjL: You have suggested to find: /boot/grub/stage1 but its not find-able
<LjL> !mountiso > branstrom    (branstrom, see the private message from Ubotu)   like this, but to be honest i doubt it would work
<rinaldi_> Hi I changed the login screen earlier as I don't really like the mythbuntu one that installed over my default one a while ago. Now when I turn my computer on it can take up to 5-10 mins to load the login screen. Just sits there with a spinning loading pointer. This happens with both my comps I've tried.
<prince_jammys> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Fryguy--> lastelement0: you probably are one of the only people in this channel that use wine, and you are almost certainly the only person in this channel who runs diablo in wine AND has this issue.  Go ask your question in a more appropriate location. thank you.
<xq> LjL: Doubt that will work
<branstrom> LjL: hm :/ Thanks anyways...
<bazhang> lastelement0: you should check the appdb really
<PMantis> Fryguy--: I hate having to scp the scripts to each server when I update them, and have to remember which one I udated, etc.
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: so for the ls-ld /media/1 it returned "drwx------ 4 braden root 4096 2008-03-16 14:11 /media/1"
<WildChild7> will ubuntu automatically recognize RAM if I put it in my computer ?
<Fryguy--> WildChild7: yes
<amenado> Nitroray-> that indicates those required files are not in the area where they normally should be,  so youmay have to re-install or find them on your hd and put them there
<WildChild7> Fryguy--: kewl
<LjL> branstrom, xq: then again, even uglier, you could try hardlinking your image into /dev/hdsomething - since when dumping the testdisk binary, i see there are hardcoded references to /dev/hd*
<MakotoTheKnight> Here's a strange problem:  After about 25-30 minutes of running, my laptop will hard lock.  Temperatures were at about 55-57C when this happened, and it's gone a lot higher before. Anyone got any tips?
<Nitroray> amenado:  Is there a command in terminal so i ca re-install grub ?
<myusername> does anybody know when dreamlinux 3 is supposed to be out? there currently still in rc3
<lastelement0> bazhang: its not an issue with the game not running. it runs its a matter of running in windowed mode then clicking out of screen
<Fryguy--> Nitroray: i already linked you to information about how to do that
<branstrom> PMantis: you could use Git to distribute scripts or whatever, like that, it's very smooth
<Nitroray> Fryguy--: Yes, but it gave an eroor
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: i don't know. initially i thought you were just mounting a normal drive. i don't know what the story is with ipods. i didn't think you'd have to configure anything
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lastelement0, wine is not supported in this channel
<amenado> Nitroray-> yes   grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sdaX   assuming /dev/sdaX is where your vmlinuz and initrd-img are
<branstrom> LjL: thanks - I'll try that in a while...
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: well i just need the device to have permission to write to files now, it can already create and delete them
<Fryguy--> Nitroray: so then fix the error. the tutorial is right, you just have a different hardware setup than it is expecting.  asking somebody else to help you reinstall grub isn't going to get you a different answer, you'll have to figure out how grub is expecting to address your hard drive (since you apparently have more than one)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lastelement0, ur problem is either with wine or the game, and neither or them are supported here
<bazhang> lastelement0: well the #winehq is expert at that; you can hang around here and hope that someone else has the precise issue if you wish
<LjL> !info gpart | branstrom, or you could investigate this alternative
<ubotu> branstrom, or you could investigate this alternative: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: creating a deleting is writing.
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: if you can create and delete, you can write
<LjL> Nitroray: do you know what your disk is usually called, like /dev/hda?
<PMantis> branstrom: Thanks, but I think I'd rather use a system that's already there, looking for updates: apt
<branstrom> LjL: wow, thanks... I had thought testdisk was my only hope
<Fireball> how do I install resolvconf on an ubuntu 6 LTS ?
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: i just created a file a while ago, but it complains it cant change some funky iTunes control file
<lastelement0> bazhang: hang around for no one to answer...been there done that
<Fireball> "apt-get install resolvconf" says  "Package resolvconf has no isntallation candidate"
<amenado> Fryguy---> i know you meant well, sometimes in the frantic search of clarifications users do get confused, a lil more guiding i think would help..like how to determine the name of their partitions..you know what i meant..
<branstrom> PMantis: with Git you can easily keep track of differences too
<Fryguy--> Fireball: resolv.conf is a file located in /etc that contains dns information, what exactly are you talking about
<brobostigon> Fireball: resolv.conf is a file in /etc
<Fireball> it seems to not be installed in an ubuntu 6 lts default install
<bazhang> lastelement0: well no real other suggestions; I dont use wine or diablo so that is my best sorry not help out
<Fryguy--> Fireball: it is
<Flannel> Fireball: no e.  resolvconf
<branstrom> I've been toying with the idea myself, that's why I suggested it, but you're free to use apt if you want
<brobostigon> Fireball: /etc/resolv.conf
<Flannel> Fireball: oh.  You did that.  You need to enable universe.
<branstrom> you have free will and all that :)
<PMantis> branstrom: But it's another tool I'd have to run to check for updates on each server I'm maintaining for clients. If I use a deb package, then the updates for my script would show up automatically in the apt updates lists that I'm already reporting on.
<unstable> I have two printer jobs I accidentally sent to the wrong printer, and I can't get these documents again.
<Fireball> hm, yes
<Fireball> /etc/resolv.conf exists, but is empty
<branstrom> Yeah and if you don't need to keep track of possible local differences, if they're all just the same all the time, then that's probably the way to go...
<unstable> they're in my print queue, since this printer isn't on the network, how can I redirect these jobs somewhere else?
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: i think i got it to work!!!!!
<Fireball> anyway, my problem is that DNS is not working, but server itself is pingable, remotely-accessible, etc
<Fryguy--> Fireball: then configuring your network failed, just put 1 or 2 dns servers in there, 1 per line
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: cool.
<PMantis> branstrom: Although it may come in handy for another project in the future.
<Fireball> Fryguy-- - will try, thank you
<Fryguy--> man i have spent way too much time in here over the past day or so :(  i really should go and get some meaningful work done :(
<constrictor> how do i get tracker to index thunderbird mail? the option is greyed out in indexing preferences
<Fireball> Fryguy-- - fantastic, works
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ls
<meoblast001> prince_jammys: i had /media/iPod in the fstab but i didnt have a folder /media/iPod on my filesystemm
<Fryguy--> i've always wondered why it's resolv.conf and not resolve.conf
<prince_jammys> meoblast001: ah
<Doonz> YAY ME!!!
 * Doonz is a linux noobie
<Doonz> got a quick question can someone recomend me a program to print cd labels with?
<Fireball> thanks
<rsk> Doonz: firefox gimp etc etc
<brobostigon> rsk: how is firefox ment to print cd labels??
<rsk> brobostigon: ctrl+p :)?
<Doonz> yeah kinda confused
<legend2440> Doonz: glabels in synaptic is pretty good
<Doonz> thank you
<nagyv> hi! could someone help me to set up my microphone? I have a webcam with a built-in mic that is connected on USB, plus I have a "normal" microphone input where I can plug in a classic headset. The volume controller recognises both of them, but I don't know how to make one of them default, and seemingly besides Skype nothing sees my webcam-mic, and in general I was unable to record any sound with them. (I've tried voxforge and the sound re
<obsethryl> to whom it may concern: CTCPing all the time is rude
<nixnoob> anyone know if nvidia fixed the hdmi audio problem in their latest driver?
<nagyv> And the mute icons are different for the two mics. Both have the usual muth the speaker icon, but only the webcam has a microphone icon as well.
<jin> I have some fonts , ,ttf files, how do I install them?
<prince_jammys> !fonts | jin
<ubotu> jin: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<branstrom> jin: copy to ~/.fonts/
<sFEARs> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bitosh> omfg
<brobostigon> bitosh: what does omfg mean??
<prince_jammys> oh my f---- god
<bitosh> it means oh my fuckin god
<brobostigon> ok
<anton53> lol
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Doonz> wow ubuntu sure has come along way
<bitosh> %)
<jpatrick> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<BulgTech> hello
<menllyos> anyone know of a program that can be used to securely wipe a hdd ?
<BulgTech> I'm trying to configure a bcom wireless card under edgy 6.10
<legend2440> menllyos: wipe
<BulgTech> I've installed ndiswrapper and the card is running
<bitosh> Pgpwipe
<bitosh> gpgwipe?
<BulgTech> but there is no automatic network search, it seems like I need to do it all manually using iwlist, iwconfig, etc.
<Flannel> menllyos: shred (its already installed)
<menllyos> ok thanks for the suggestions
<TimeFX> I ve been trying for the last two days to get Ubuntu to work with my VPN connection to the internet, I normally use it on Windows XP by having an initial connection which is to my ISPs network and I have to input a static IP, netmask, and gateway and then I setup a VPN connection over PPTP to the VPN server but I cant get any of the VPN clients to work in Ubuntu if I use NetworkManager to setup the initial IP for the basic connection to the ISP, what am I 
<gtt> how do i enable X11 forwarding to be default so I can just type 'ssh username@place'
<shea|up> well that's what i get from switching my actiontec to a linksys. :|
<shea|up> good thing that happened
<Sinnerman> how do i get ntfs support for parted/gparted? i want it to be able to create a ntfs filesystem on one of my devices.
<brobostigon> gtt: so you would notmall type, ssh -X "IP"
<Sinnerman> if i remember correctly, the gparted on the livecd has that support, but when installed on a hard disk, does not.
<gtt> brobostigon: yeah, i have to use the -X now, but i was wanting to make -X "default".. is there a way to do that, and if so, how?
<erUSUL> Sinnerman: probably you need to install ntfsprogs
<brobostigon> gtt: i dont think that possible, you will still hve to, ssh -X IP
<moop> anyone happen to be an expert at running steam/source with wine?
<billeniu1> hey
<soldats> gtt: if you only use ssh with x forwarding you can make an alias in basrc so everytime you type ssh it actually does ssh -X
<billeniu1> How do i change the splash screen?
<erUSUL> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<gtt> soldats: hey, thanks, there's at least one solution I hadn't considered.
<billeniu1> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<Fryguy--> Sinnerman: gparted is for creating partitions, not filesystems
<aredhel> gtt, edit ~/.ssh/config
<BulgTech> I'm trying to get a wireless connection running in 6.10, but scanning doesn't seem to work
<Sinnerman> Fryguy--: fair enough, but it does offer a frontend for such, doesnt it?
<Sinnerman> erUSUL: yeah i think that was it, thanks.
<erUSUL> Sinnerman: no problem
<Fryguy--> Sinnerman: I dunno, i only use tools for what they are designed to do
<gtt> aredhel: i saw some options in there, but when i uncommented them, it didn't seem to help.. since that's for the client, i shouldn't have to reload anything, right?
<jay__> i have a toshiba satellite with ubuntu 7.10 i cant get a wireless connection setup
<soldats> the options in the ssh config are for the forwarding of X not to make it do what you want gtt
<billy___> hello
<gtt> ok.. so what do i put in ssh config to enable X11 forwarding as default?
<gtt> or got a link to the manual?
<soldats> gtt: id suggest making an alias in .bashrc for ssh to be ssh -X, and in the config file you should uncomment the X11Forewarding yes
<brobostigon> gtt: man ssh
<aredhel> gtt,  you need to set ForwardX11 and ForwardX11Trusted, I think, read "man ssh_config"
<ps3> hi
<ps3> how can i disable preload in kubuntu ?
<billy___> im running ubuntu 7.10 64bit from a livecd. I need to install the firmware for bcm4311, i used ndiswrapper but when i do dmesg in terminal i get a bunch of errors saying that the bcm43xx_microcode5.fw file is missing
<billy___> what do i do?
<Quicksilva> can someone tell me how to check in terminal what my current monitor refresh rate is
<gtt> aredhel: editing ssh config helped the way i wanted it to
<gtt> thanks :)
<billy___> anyone?
<jin> Can you hide the System tab on the top of teh screen?
<soldats> Quicksilva: is it a desktop
<Quicksilva> soldats, yes
<gtt> i'd forgot to change "no" to "yes" after uncommenting the line.
<jin> any one knows what file manager this guy is using? http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/74553-1.jpg
<soldats> Quicksilva: do you have some buttons on the monitor to adjust screen size and what not. if so most times theres a button to show the options for your onitor which shows you the refresh rates
<billeniu1> How do i open gnome splash screen manager?
<moop> When I right click on Steam.exe and hit "Run with Windows Emulator" I get an error saying "Steam.exe (main exception): Cannot open blob archive file: CMultiFieldBlob(mem-mapped file): Failed to open file".
<Quicksilva> ahhh yeah soldats showing 75hz on there :P
<soldats> cool
<moop> How might I go about getting around this/fixing this?
<Quicksilva> easier than i though, cheers for help :)
<soldats> :)
<billy___> can anyone help me with making my bcm4311 work?
<Black_Magic> Anyone know how to get a Sprint Mobile Broadband Card to work in Ubuntu??
<gtt> billy___: which distro? feisty and higher you should just be able to use the restricted drivers
<BulgTech> can someone recommend a wireless network switching gui for edgy 6.10
<ge> hey, how do i find out which version of ubuntu i am using?
<billy___> gtt: i cant find the fwcutter file i need
<StevenX> Hello all. I have a HP Pavilion Laptop dv6780se. I tried the livecd of Unix to see if I would run into any problems, and I can't seem to get the sound to work. Is this due to the fact that I'm using a liveCD? Will this be fixed if I install to HDD. Here is the link to the laptop's specs. I don't see what kind of sound card it uses. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01296383&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3647006&dlc=en
<billy___> or whatever
<T0paz> ge, System->About Ubuntu?
<Flare183> billy___: you mean for the a broadcom wireless card?
<ge> T0paz: i mainly use the shell, not very fond with gnome. is there a shell command?
<billy___> flare:yea...
<Flare183> billy___: one sec I'll give you the link fo rit
<Flare183> for it*
<billy___> flare: stupid bcm.. ive been tryin to get this to work for more than a month..
<erUSUL> !broadcom | billy___
<ubotu> billy___: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Flare183> billy___: yeah I know i had the same problem
<ge> T0paz: the system->about ubuntu thing started some application called "yelp", it says "welcome to ubuntu" and stuff, but not which version im using.
<billy___> erUSUL: ive read that thing millions of times.. no help
<billy___> Flare: did you ever get it to work?
<Flare183> yes
<billy___> Flare: what did you use?
<billy___> flare: u runnin 64bit?
<Flare183> billy___: http://www.mediafire.com/?dwwjnmo2w2t
<T0paz> ge, hmm, /etc/debian_version is probably informative, but i'm not sure what translates to what
<Flare183> billy___: no 32-bit
<billy___> flare: i think there's issues with 64 bit
<Flare183> billy___: but you can still get it work if you have 64-bit
<Flare183> billy___: i don't know
<ge> T0paz: hmm.. it says "testing/unstable".
<billy___> flare: yeah, i hope so.. i had it working for a while but then it stopped working out of nowhere..
<T0paz> mine says lenny/sid, and i'm running hardy alpha, heh
<Flare183> billy___: yeah I understand
<crashhandler> how to automount ntfs partition on startup?i run xubuntu,
<jin> Krusader
<jin> how do you change the default ubuntu icon of the application menu on the top of the screen?
<ge> jin: i thing "right-click" and then choose a symbol.
<Cpudan80> no that icon is a pain to change
<Cpudan80> it's not simple
<jin> Cpudan80: do you know how?
<ge> T0paz: `cat /etc/lsb-release` seems to be it!
<T0paz> aha
<jin> I know it is some file I have to replace, but dunno what file
<T0paz> ah yes
<nagyv> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Lagg> IIRC you have to find a file an replace it with the image you want.
<Cpudan80> jin: Yeah it's some file you have to replace in /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome I think
<ge> jin: right clicking the symbol does not bring up a dialog?
<jin> ge, yea, but no option for changing the icon
<shadowhywind> minimec: you still around?
<minimec> shadowhywind: yep
<ge> jin: which ubuntu version?
<jin> found it. it is /usr/share/icons/Human/24x24/places/distributor-logo.png
<jin> 7.10
<Lagg> that sounds about like it
<aredhel> gtt, A Final word about ForwardX11, it does more or less let who ever has root on the remote box, have full control of your local computer, so it's better to enable it on a per host basis.
<shadowhywind> minimec: I pulled out a copy of feisty that i have installed on a removeable hdd. My mouse works... hehe
<StevenX> can anyone help me with my q?
<minimec> shadowhywind: ok ;) Have a look at that imwheel software. Very nice...
<shadowhywind> know of any good config sites, to help configure imwheel?
<mikebot> Slart: Hey, are you here?
<Leetbumble> whats the issue StevenX?
<Lagg> I think it's sound with the LiveCD
<Thutti> Hello, I need some help; My Internal Speakers are not muted when headphones or external speakers are plugged in. Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<StevenX> Leetbumble: I have a HP Pavilion Laptop dv6780se. I tried the livecd of Unix to see if I would run into any problems, and I can't seem to get the sound to work. Is this due to the fact that I'm using a liveCD? Will this be fixed if I install to HDD. Here is the link to the laptop's specs. I don't see what kind of sound card it uses. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01296383&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3647006&dlc=e
<shadowhywind> Thutti: hp laptop?
<StevenX> lagg: yes, you are correct
<minimec> shadowhywind: It is quiet easy.. Set a general rool for the buttons at the end! of the file. Then configure the different application. Sound apps normally use the same shortcuts...
<StevenX> I want to install ubuntu on the HDD, but I'd like to make sure that my sound works in ubuntu before I do that.
<Thutti> shadowhywind:No, a MSI VR201
<mikebot> Does anyone here know anything about LaTeX?
<shadowhywind> StevenX: I have an hp6000 and the sound works fine
<nikrud> StevenX: in apps->accessories->terminal, type  lsci. That will list some hardware, one of which is your sound chip. What is it?
<Thutti> shadowhywind:It is a common problem for that laptop.
<bazhang> lspci
<shadowhywind> Thutti it was a while a go, but the recent alsa versions have been great
<nikrud> StevenX: yeah, lspci a typo (thanks bazhang )
<minimec> shadowhywind: I configured my mouse with mouse focus... scroll on a multimedia = volume +/-; tilt on multimedia next/before ...
<bazhang> haha
<crashhandler> how to automount my ntfs partition on startup?i run xubuntu.
<shadowhywind> minimec: imwheel seems like it only configures the mouse wheel, will it do the side buttons as well?
<minimec> shadowhywind: yes it will...
<Lagg> crashhandler:  10000ft answer, you'll want to look at editing your fstab.
<Thutti> shadowhywind:I have a fresh installed ubuntu, and I have Alsa. But I like to know what the newest version is.
<shadowhywind> Thutti looks like it is 1.0.16
<legend2440> crashhandler: http://blog.csmonkey.com/2007/04/auto-mount-ntfsfat23-in-ubuntu.html
<minimec> shadowhywind: I have a 'back button on the left side which I use for 'new window'(general) 'new tab (on firefox) amd minimise in multidemia apps
<dvoid> my system sems to be random locking when i click, i think it has something to do with io, interrupts  i have tried noapic nolapic  etc it does not help, still locks sometimes
<shadowhywind> minimec i don't think imwheel is going to fix my issue, since xev isn't reconginzeing that a button was pressed
<dvoid> anybody got any more ideas what i can try?
<shadowhywind> dvoid does it seam to happen after letting the comp idle for a few minus
<shadowhywind> mins
<dvoid> shadowhywind, hum dont know actualy   its hard to see any pattern
<minimec> shadowhywind: again... switch to the evdev driver. You will love it!
<shadowhywind> minimec i did switch to the evdev and xev didn't see it
<dvoid> shadowhywind, it does not hapen very often, last time i had 5h uptime and then i clicked on a link in opera and the system totaly frozed
<shadowhywind> dvoid try irqfixup and see if that helps. That seamed to fix some of my lockups
<roma> привет
<dvoid> shadowhywind, hum what does that do?
<Thutti> shadowhywind: It is HDA intel (Alsa mixer) when I go to the option "about" it says:gnome-volume-control 2.20.1
<shadowhywind> dvoid to tell you the truth I don't even know
<minimec> shadowhywind: there is a problem with your xorg.conf search for 'logitech evdev'. There is a lot of information available. It is easy...
<dvoid> :D
<roma> ой мля... есь кто по русски бачит?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru roma
<StevenX> I want to install ubuntu on the HDD, but I'd like to make sure that my sound works in ubuntu before I do that.
<robertchahine> hi everybdoy
<roma> спс
<StevenX> I want to install ubuntu on the HDD, but I'd like to make sure that my sound works in ubuntu before I do that.
<bazhang> prego ;]
<robertchahine> i installed firefox 3 beta 4
<[B00]> then run the live cd
<shadowhywind> StevenX you could allways upgrade your alsa and see if that helps
<robertchahine> but don't know how to install java plugins
<skillz> StevenX: run the live CD of ubuntu
<skillz> before installing
<crunchbang> Hey all -- thinking of doing a Feisty-to-Gutsy upgrade. Was wondering if there's a way to download all the necessary packages now, but just keep them for installation later
<skillz> that way u will make sure everything works fine
<robertchahine> and i've installed sun java6 from the add/remove
<nagyv> StevenX: you can try with the live CD first
<thiemster> does 8.04 alpha 6 crash a lot?
<skillz> crunchbang: use sudo apt-get
<legend2440> crunchbang: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<dvoid> shadowhywind, When an interrupt is not handled search all handlers for it. Intended to get systems with badly broken firmware running.
<xq> thiemster: depends on the apps. you are using and your P.C. -- can't answer that without knowing exact setup or your P.C. -- Personally, I would wait until beta. Definitely do not run on a production system ;-)
<nagyv> thiemster: this week there was a day when the whole system broke down, it's not recommended for production use!
<thiemster> xq: my ram is 256MB
<crunchbang> skillz -- hmmm... will sudo apt-get do a dist upgrade? Not an apt expert sorry
<thiemster> nagyv: it's just for home use
<bazhang> thiemster: #ubuntu+1 can tell you
<thiemster> bazhang: thx, i'll look there
<dvoid> ...brb
<skillz> cunchbang: nor am i... i was just guessing...
<Bryan_Sierra> Is there a way to clear up diskspace?
<Bryan_Sierra> Is there a way to clear up disk space automatically?
<Bryan_Sierra> is what I should ask I suppose.
<SliMM> hello
<nikrud> Bryan_Sierra: sudo apt-cache clean will remove the cache of downloaded and installed packages, will free a few hundred megs
<Methlogic> can anyone help me with a problem im having when i install... i partitioned my disk and rebooted i got to the install screen hit ok then it goes to CMD prompt and says everything is ok... then my screen turns green and fades slowly....
<SliMM> i have a little trouble running xampp with ubuntu
<nagyv> thiemster: you can always try it out, I would suggest you to leave gutsy as well, and put it on a separate partition. This way you can always "fall back" if you need so. This might need to reorganise a bit your home dir (like symlink it from one install to the other, etc)
<nikrud> !lamp | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Trubadurix> hi i need a css code of changing color in searcs bars etc like googles and the button u pres any know how to write? i need it for my firefox userChrome.css
<Bryan_Sierra> nikrud, clean doesn't appear to be an option.
<nagyv> crunchbang: yes, apt can do a dist upgrade, but there are more user friendly ways to make it
<nikrud> Bryan_Sierra:   sudo apt-cache clean
<brobostigon> Bryan_Sierra: sudo apt-get clean, is also an option
<SliMM> nikrud: i have already installed xampp as it was shown in that wiki page, but i don't have permission to view my files
<crunchbang> nagyv -- like apt on cd? I want to download everything for the upgrade but not install it yet
<nikrud> Bryan_Sierra: doh, I am brain dead this morning, see brobostigon above for the right syntax
<SliMM> nikrud: actually i used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<Bryan_Sierra> nikrud, E: Invalid operation clean
<zybil> hello does anyone have experiences with cable internet and linux?
<brobostigon> Bryan_Sierra: sudo apt-get clean
<minimec> crunchbang: There is a option in synaptic that allows you only to download the packages.
<nikrud> SliMM: permission as in how? via the web browser, or in the filesystem
<Bryan_Sierra> brobostigon, didn't do anything.
<bazhang> zybil: what is the precise question please
<SliMM> nikrud: web browser
<nikrud> Bryan_Sierra: yeah, like said earlier I was brain dead
<Bryan_Sierra> nikrud, ah mmk.
<zybil> i am in romania and there I have a contract with the ISP named UPC
<dvoid> Shadowpillar, thing is, i had no problems in my old fedora installation , with a custom kernel. problem is i dont know what settings i used
<CaBlGuY> !avisplit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avisplit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Methlogic> Can someone PM me i need help with install??
<nikrud> SliMM: I don't know much at all about xammp, I use the lamp stack that comes with ubuntu. That I could help with
<zybil> i use the cable connect the modem to it and to the modem via ethernet cable my laptop
<Econael> which prog do I need to rip a CD into mp3s on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Seveas> SliMM, you should not use xampp on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Econael: Sound juicer comes installed
<Econael> erUSUL: it can't record into mp3
<zybil> i can ping the modem, i can access the modem via http://192.168.100.1
<bazhang> zybil use a browser to connect to the router and configure it from there
<zybil> it says Cable Modem Status - Not Synchronized
<zybil> what does it mean?
<nagyv> zybil: if I am not mistaken than you have ASDL, and it's an ASDL modem, is it right? (in Hungary this is what UPC offers)
<erUSUL> Econael: if you install the gstreamer multiverse ugly plus liblame or lame you can
<erUSUL> Econael: i personally use grip + lame
<crunchbang> minimec -- the 'Generate package download script'? I see, but I don't know how to do a dist-upgrade with synaptic. I think I have to edit my repositories file
<SliMM> nikrud: is there an easy way to get a [private] (i have a router) web server up and runnig?
<zybil> its a modem that uses a thick cable which also is connected to television
<zybil> so is it ADSL or Cable? I think its cable ??
<bazhang> cable
<Econael> erUSUL: looks good, thanks
<nikrud> SliMM: see the link I gave above, but   sudo tasksel install lamp-server  is the simple step necessary
<zybil> bazhang: how do i configure it so that it will be able to syncronize right??
<bazhang> zybil open firefox and type in 192.168.1.1 this will bring up the router interface and the config screen
<nagyv> zybil:
<Econael> erUSUL: one last question: does anyone pay you to be here and help people?
<bazhang> Econael: haha
<nagyv> zybil: might be that someone in Romania has the same problem already solved. Do you have a local IRC for ubuntu?
<Econael> bazhang: ^^ yeah, thought so
<minimec> crunchbang: basic way... (if have done that with debian often) Set your sources to gutsy and start the update with synaptic (before you have to choose the download only option somewhere in the preferences).
<nagyv> !ro | zybil
<Econael> bazhang: is it a hobby or what?
<ubotu> zybil: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<zybil> bazhang: yes I did this. but i dont know the user and pass. before me another person that used win had this contract. maybe it's still kind of a default user and pass?? what was it again??
<bazhang> Econael: offtopic; but obsession ;]
<commander-ape> hey there, my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is empty. where do i get the standard files for my ubuntu 7.10
<Econael> bazhang: helpful obsession ^^
<nikrud> bazhang: is soon to be known as bazgang
<bazhang> zybil: try root and no pass, then admin and admin
<Bryan_Sierra> what is the command to open up a GUI window in root?
<bazhang> nikrud haha
<zybil> ubotu: multumesc, dar acum vorbesc numai putsin romanesde invet de la 3 septemane :/
<zybil> haha a bot
<veco> hellp needed - external HDD not in lsusb, syslog shows device not accepting address 12, error -71
<bazhang> zybil what router name and make
<legend2440> crunchbang: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-from-feisty-to-gutsy/
<soldats> Bryan_Sierra: gksu <appname>
<witepa> Alright, so I need some help here. I am trying to install Xubuntu 7.10 onto a PowerBook G3 with a broken internal CD/DVD drive. I have gotten my hands on an external USB CD drive, and it is recognized by the mac's bios. However, when I try to boot from it, I am taken to the mac's Open Firmware screen. What command should I use to make this work?
<nikrud> Bryan_Sierra: usually   gksudo <command>
<crunchbang> minimec -- ah, just looking at the feisty-to-gutsy upgrade instructions on the ubuntu site, you can do the upgrade from a gutsy alternate CD, that'll do the job for me
<veco> hope nikrud has new ideas since yesterday
<minimec> crunchbang: ok
<crunchbang> thanks all
<nikrud> crunchbang: remember you will still need net access; if you have any apps installed over the net you'll probably need to update them as well (dependencies will probably require it)
<Bryan_Sierra> no no, I mean a GUI File Viewer.
<tracker`> :DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<tracker`> lol
<nikrud> veco: nope, no new answers on that one
<tracker`> powned
<Trubadurix> ¹
<kloeri> tracker`: don't do that
<veco> what is error -71?
<soldats> Bryan_Sierra: gksu nautilus     ?
<veco> where may i find error -71 explanation?
 * Trubadurix i am crazy
<Bryan_Sierra> soldats, yes. Thank you.
<Ace2016> Did youtube just go down?
<JonathanLahav> no
<rsk> Ace2016: that would never happen..
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<zybil> bazhang: its a webstar (scientific atlanta) VoIP cable modem
<Ace2016> LjL: whats going on?
<Squawk> veco, did you check outpout in dmesg? Just a suggestion, I have ot leave now, but just an idea
<veco> LjL is real busy
<Trubadurix> whats the difriend of gksudo nautilus /  and  gksudo nautilus --no-desktop /   ?
<rsk> youtube is 5% of internet's traffic
<Pici> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Ace2016> what happened?
<Slart> !exploit
<LjL> read above
<veco> quick guide to dmesg it pls
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<SliMM> nikrud: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Squawk> veco, just try sudo dmesg, and have a look at the last bit of output after plugging in the router. But I really have to go
<veco> ok squawk
<Toznoshio> Q; What is the best way to stream an mp3 file to multiple people?
<Christina18> Hello! In HTML, how do you link to a specified page in a .pdf document ?
<zybil> bazhang: its a webstar (scientific atlanta) VoIP cable modem - that enough?
<Seveas> Toznoshio, icecast
<ccharles`> Toznoshio: you can set up an icecast server, I think.
<veco> Squawk: same error -71 in dmesg
<bazhang> zybil: well I am heading away now; you can check for the default for that or just do a reset on the router to the default which would likely be root and no pass for login and then admin and admin for the router itself
<Toznoshio> Ok, I'll give icecast a try
<Ace2016> so LjL what was that all about?
<dimas__> i saved some picture in my old ubuntu version and for some reason i lost the pictures in the computer but now i can open the folders from the cd cause is an old version of ubuntu....what should i do?
<jpatrick> Ace2016: /join #ubuntu-read-topic
<dimas__>  i saved some picture in my old ubuntu version and for some reason i lost the pictures in the computer but now i can't open the folders from the cd cause is an old version of ubuntu....what should i do?
<JonathanLahav> sometimes the message "too many open files" prevents me from seeing my music files, and that after playing some and copying a few others. What can be the cause of it and how can I release it when it happens without logging out? Thank you very much. If someone knows please let me know.
<dimas__> i cant open
<russ> bazhang you may remember me asking about killing my screensaver. No luck. Seems to have a mind of its own, but there must be a process that is running that starts it, if i could find it i could kill it
<LjL> !exploit > ace2016    (ace2016, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ace2016> om
<Ace2016> omg
<Fallenou> !exploit > Fallenou
<soldats> russ: what was your problem
<BaD-AcerLaptop> heh :)
<Trashlord> I'm trying to install the package build-essential, so I can install packages from source. it tells me there are unmet dependencies (libc6), I have that package also installed. I'm trying to get libc-dev, and it says it depends on a package OLDER than the one I'm trying to install, and therefore won't install.
<russ> soldats somehow I have a screensaver running that i cannot control. i would like to kill it permanently
<Seveas> Trashlord, are you installing manually downloaded packages or have you messed with /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nikrud> Trashlord: did you install stuff from a 3d party repository?
<Trashlord> no
<Trashlord> nothing
<soldats> russ: PM me
<Trashlord> all I did was download the alsa drivers
<zybil> thanks bazhang I'll try this at home see you
<Trashlord> the sources, of course, bzip2 files
<Seveas> Trashlord, pastebin your sources.list and the command you ran and its output
<CaBlGuY> anyone know what package to use for spliting video files?
<Trashlord> so I was on my way to the installation, then I remembered I needed to get build-essential
<ccharles`> CaBlGuY: I use ffmpeg, but it's command-line. Not sure of a GUI package.
<Trashlord> k, sec
<erUSUL> !info avidemux | CaBlGuY
<ihmSelbst> hi, how can i see how many cores does have my cpu?
<ubotu> cablguy: avidemux (source: avidemux): a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<CaBlGuY> ccharles`,  that would be fine as long as it is able to split any video type...  such as MPeg and DIVX, etc..
<ccharles`> ihmSelbst: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ihmSelbst> thx
<ccharles`> CaBlGuY: it does most formats. I've had very few problems with it.
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm   thanks erUSUL .. I'll look into that
<JonathanLahav> sometimes the message "too many open files" prevents me from seeing my music files, and that after playing some and copying a few others. What can be the cause of it and how can I release it when it happens without logging out? Thank you very much. If someone knows please let me know.
<ccharles`> CaBlGuY: best thing to do is install it and read the manpages.
<mitan> Hey All, I have an ubuntu system fully partitioned.  I was to install windows on the PC now, is there a way to do it without reinstalling from scratch?
<CaBlGuY> thanks ccharles`
<Seveas> mitan, install windows, then follow the instructions ubotu will send you in a sec
<JonathanLahav> You have to install ubuntu on windows...
<Seveas> !grub > mitan
<Ash908> where is the nfsd config file located
<Trashlord> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d4bd59789
<Seveas> Ash908, /etc/exports
<russ> soldats sorry not sure how
<mitan> Seveas: Where do I install Windows though?  The drive is fully being used by Ubuntu
<Trashlord> mitan: partition it
<Trashlord> calculate how much is half of the entire drive's size
<Trashlord> and create a partition according to that
<Seveas> mitan, security and other updates are missing from there, enable them in the software sources tool
<mitan> Trashlord: well currently my ubuntu system had the root partition, the boot, and the swap fully using the drives space
<mitan> Trashlord: any way to repartition root without messing up my system?
<Trashlord> well, another thing is though
<mitan> I got everything running the way I like it
<mitan> :-)
<eshear_> hey - i think i'm running out of file descriptors...but i can't understand why. the result of cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr: 15008   0       65535
<nagyv> mitan: first of all make a backup copy. I would recommend to use partimage
<ccharles`> mitan: you'll need to shrink your root filesystem, then the partition. it's a little tricky. you might be better off buying a second drive for Windows if you're worried about it.
<Trashlord> if you first install ubuntu, and then windows
<Trashlord> you will encounter problems booting
<nagyv> mitan: then user qtparted or its Gnome equivalent
<Trashlord> because the windows boot loader doesn't recognize linux
<eshear_> ah, nevermind - http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_fs_file_nr.html
<Trashlord> Seveas: any idea what's causing my problem?
<mitan> yeah, the boot loader is no problem
<mitan> I can even use windows bootloader using a dd command.. I remember doing that once
<terminal> i down load an exe file in ubuntu how i copy it into windows partition
<Seveas> Trashlord, something's keeping files open, first guess is the media player
<Trashlord> I'm not running a media player
<mitan> i just don't know how to repartition linux root without mucking up my system
<Trashlord> I only tried to get build essential, so I can build ALSA, which I need to play media in the first place
<nagyv> mitan: backup, then use gparted
<mitan> played starcraft today and really missed it :-)
<nagyv> try PlayOnLinux.com :)
<mitan> hmmm
<Seveas> Trashlord, sorry, mixing 2 problems
<nagyv> it enchances wine
<mitan> if that works I am set
<Trashlord> ah, alright
<terminal> i down load an exe file in ubuntu how i copy it into windows partition
<ihmSelbst> how many ram can ubuntu handle?
<JonathanLahav> Seveas, did you answer -my- question and not trashlord's?
<Seveas> Trashlord, security and other updates are missing from your sources.list, enable them in the software sources tool
<nagyv> terminal: do you see your partition in nautilus?
<JonathanLahav> about "too many open files?
<Trubadurix> mitan: have u seen the video of the starcraft2?
<Seveas> JonathanLahav, yes :)
<mitan> Trubadurix: yeah, looks SICK
<Seveas> was scrolling back to find whose question that was ;)
<terminal> nagyv: no
<Trubadurix> mitan: yeah pretty cool ;)
<mitan> actually, I just met someone who's into all the strategy gaming and I got reason to play
<JonathanLahav> it happens with vlc, mplayer, rythmbox, everything
<terminal> nagyv: how i see it
<mitan> Trubadurix: I can't wait.  Any idea when its out
<mitan> ?
<nagyv> are you sure that it's there? if you were simply clicking while installing ubuntu, then it is using yourwhole hard drive
<Trubadurix> no sry i dont know
<nagyv> terminal: open nautilus (this is the file manager), and on the left column you will see all your drives
<JonathanLahav> so it's not likely the player
<Seveas> JonathanLahav, then something else on your machine is keeping files open
<nagyv> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Vlet> Anyone have any experience setting up pptpd? Is it possible to have the internal and external addresses the same?
<nagyv> !ntfs > terminal
<JonathanLahav> how can I check which process keeps hundreds of files open without me knowing it?
<Trashlord> oh
<Trashlord> I didn't update everything, so that's the problem then?
<terminal> nagyv: then
<Slart> JonathanLahav: lsof might help you
<terminal> nagyv: how i open nautils
<veco> how might i find out the -71 error description?
<nagyv> terminal: click on the places menu and choose the first option :)
<Slart> veco: error -71.. in what application? os?
<minimec> how about writing nautilus...
<terminal> nagyv: then
<sFEARs> any help with kernels in here. booting into 2.6.22-14-generic works fine but when booting into 2.6.2-14-rt it's gets stuck. I'm not quite sure where to start
<JonathanLahav> Slart: What is this lsof? I got lost in it's output.
<Ashfire908> can i "burn" a livecd iso to a usb drive? (with the normal ubuntu 7.10 livecd iso i have, i don't have a good connection to download iso files)
<veco> os
<Slart> JonathanLahav: it lists open files.. together with process name etc etc.. you could use grep and perhaps sort to make some sense out of it..
<veco> Slart: in dmesg it says error -71 when i plug my usb drive
<sFEARs> Ashfire908, that will work if you have a usb compatible bios that can read & boot from usb drives
<nagyv> terminal: do you see your windows partition?
<terminal> nagyv: ya
<Slart> veco: just error -71.. nothing else?
<Lilacor> ls of = "list open files"
<JonathanLahav> nice. ls = list. o = open. f = files.
<JonathanLahav> :)
<JonathanLahav> just figured it out
<nagyv> terminal: can you simply copy the files over there?
<Ashfire908> sFEARs, i do. how to i "burn" it? (i don't want to lose the current partitions and data so i don't want to simply write over everything)
<veco> Slart: new high speed usb device connected, cannot open port check USB cable, and then error -71
<sFEARs> hold on Ashfire908
<core_> how does ubuntu know my wireless car is named eth1?
<mitan> hmm, I loaded up gparted.. the options to resize or change anything are all greyed out
<terminal> nagyv: after i cp i havnt get d opt of paste
<veco> Slart: the USB cable is fine, the drive works fine with windblows
<mitan> do I need to boot via another device then try?
<legend2440> JonathanLahav: do you have system monitor on your panel?
<Lilacor> core_: that's probably how the kernel saw the card.
<core_> Lilacor, i know there is a way to change it, which file is it that I need to edit?
<nagyv> terminal: repeat please, I couldn't understand you
<Lilacor> core_: beats me.
<nagyv> terminal: "d opt of paste" ?
<Slart> veco: no need for the name calling.. it's called windows
<ccharles`> mitan: probably, if you're trying to resize your root paritition. there's a gparted livecd available at their site.
<Lilacor> core_: why do you find it necessary to edit what your card says?
<mitan> ccharles`: I am sure I can use the ubuntu boot cd as well
<mitan> ?
<veco> Slart: i have unmounted it in XP properly, sorry for the name calling i simply hate booting in XP that's all
<Slart> veco: can you copy/paste the exact error message, please?
<core_> because this particular program i use doesn't allow me to change the interface its looking for
<JonathanLahav> Slart: how many open files shoud I have? hundreds? thousands?
<core_> Lilacor, it wants wifi0 and ubuntu recognized mine as eth1
<terminal> nagyv: when i right click in windows partition i havnt got d option of paste
<ccharles`> mitan: *shrug* if it has gparted or qtparted on it you should be able to.
<nagyv> mitan: to resize a partition it should be unmounted
<sFEARs> Ashfire908, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316093
<nagyv> ok, might be you don't have write permissions
<Slart> JonathanLahav: I have no idea.. I have lots and lots.. how do you count'em?
<Lilacor> core_: what program might this be?
<core_> Lilacor, not to sound rude but does it matter?
<mitan> Alright sweet guys.  Now where did that Windows CD go... hmmmmmm
<mitan> :-)
<nagyv> terminal: are you using gutsy?
<ccharles`> Slart: "ls | wc -l" will show you how many files are in a directory
<terminal> nagyv: ya
<Lilacor> core_: yes it does matter since the developers might have something to say about it.
<JonathanLahav> Slart: lsof > output; gedit; document statistics -> number of lines :)
<Seveas> JonathanLahav, try this as root to see which process has most files:
<Seveas>  cd /proc ; for pid in $(ls | grep '^[[:digit:]]\+$'); do if [ -e /proc/$pid ] ; then echo -n "Proc $pid "; readlink /proc/$pid/exe || echo ""; echo "    $(ls /proc/$pid/fd | wc -w) files"; fi; done
<sFEARs> Ashfire908, your going to have to partition something, you don't necessarily need to erase everything, but you need an ext3 partition to install linux on
<core_> Lilacor, i have already searched, it is not supported. Its called IPWRAW
<veco> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59844/
<Slart> ccharles`: sweet.. I always forget about wc.. thanks
<nagyv> terminal: are you sure you copied the file? do you get the paste option elsewhere?
<ccharles`> Slart: no problem.
<nagyv> you might open two nautilus windows and try to drag&drop
<nagyv> terminal: ^^
<jars> lc
<terminal> nagyv: ya in home folder
<Ashfire908> sFEARs, this appears not to be for livecds
<nagyv> terminal: what about drag&drop? do you get an error message or it worked?
<Jafet> What's the EOF keystrokes for gnome-terminal and shouldn't this be documented somewhere?
<Slart> veco: I googled the error message.. some people seem to think it's because some piece of hardware doesn't follow the USB-standard properly.. seems like windows is more forgiving when it comes to this.
<Lilacor> tsrchristopher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722615
<Christina18> Hello! In HTML, how do you link to a specified page in a .pdf document ?
<KalEl> control D?
<terminal> nagyv: i dont get u
<rsk> Christina18: ask in #html or something
<KalEl> <a href="file.pdf">file.pdf</a>?
<Jafet> KalEl, okay, thanks.
<sFEARs> Ashfire908 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/livecdpersistence
<JonathanLahav> Seveas: can you copy and paste the script? I just disabled the smileys...
<veco> Slart: i googled it i hate to bother here... it's the second external drive 2.5 inch that is usb ppowered that refuses to work on ubuntu. I tryed it on gutsy, hardy and feisty
<Seveas>  cd /proc ; for pid in $(ls | grep '^[[:digit:]]\+$'); do if [ -e /proc/$pid ] ; then echo -n "Proc $pid "; readlink /proc/$pid/exe || echo ""; echo "    $(ls /proc/$pid/fd | wc -w) files"; fi; done
<JonathanLahav> :thanks
<Christina18> rsk: i tried
<tsrchristopher> '
<nagyv> open 2 nautilus windows, one in the folder you want to copy from, and the other in the folder you want to copy to. Then grab the file with your mouse, and drop it in the other windows.
<KalEl> oh you asked for a specific page in .pdf... sorry i do not know then
<nagyv> terminal: ^^
<Jafet> Christina18, I doubt the PDF formats and protocols go into that.
<Slart> veco: some other posts seem to point to some kind of error in the usb modules in linux/ubuntu.. I haven't found anyone with a good solution to the problem
<terminal> nagyv: i dont get u
<rsk> Christina18: ok try in #windows or something then, not here it's offtopic
<Jafet> Christina18, whatever you were trying to solve with that, try a different solution.
<Lilacor> tsrchristopher: http://www.criticalsecurity.net/index.php?showtopic=24361
<nagyv> Christina18: you can convert the pdf to html, and link to it then
<Slart> veco: no difference if you boot with the drive connected?
<veco> Slart: no bypass? no 'hard way' to mount it?
<Jafet> Converting PDF to HTML is rarely ideal.
<terminal> nagyv: r u getting m
<nagyv> Jafet: do you have a better idea?
<Christina18> nagvy: ok, will consider that!
<KalEl> you can always say "page 15 of <a href="file.pdf">file.pdf</a>"
<nagyv> terminal: yes, you want to copy a file :)
<ar0nic> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<veco> Slart: no difference, i tryed it all... connect - boot, boot - connect, dmesg it, syslog it, lsusb lshw lspci do not see it
<Jafet> Yes. Ask Christina18 what linking to a page of a PDF document is supposed to solve.
<tsrchristopher> Lilacor, thank you i think the second links should owkr.
<tsrchristopher> *work
<Slart> veco: I haven't seen any solutions in the google results..
<nagyv> terminal: open 2 nautilus windows, one in the folder you want to copy from, and the other in the folder you want to copy to. Then grab the file with your mouse, and drop it in the other windows.
<terminal> nagyv: tell n how i did
<veco> Slart: tryed to eject it on XP and then connect-boot, no difference
<Slart> veco: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<Lilacor> tsrchristopher: next time, please just answer the question - it makes helping you a lot easier.
<veco> Slart: thanks, i googled it for two days as well found many problems, but no solution, have hoped might hard-run it
<danand> Seveas - shouldn't that be wc -l in $(ls /proc/$pid/fd | wc -w) files?? or am i missing something??
<Christina18> Jafet: what linking to a page of a PDF document is supposed to solve? I have a menu in html for fast and easy access to a specified topic in a 100 page-pdf doc
<nagyv> terminal: I didn't get this one
<Seveas> danand, it shouldn't really make a difference in this specific case :)
<tsrchristopher> Lilacor, do you happen to know what file Ubuntu or any distro of linux actually stores the name of the interface?
<terminal> nagyv: still prob
<Jafet> Christina18, that's better. Now why are you linking into a PDF document?
<nagyv> terminal: ok, then let's move to the command line, just to see an error message :)
<Lilacor> tsrchristopher: no I do not.
<nagyv> terminal: open a terminal window
<Jafet> Christina18, short answer, you can't do that. Long question, what are you trying to accomplish with that.
<Lilacor> tsrchristopher: I would assume it to be /etc/network/interfaces
<veco> Slart: that gave me an idea, i'll try an external power suply for it, it may help
<Lilacor> tsrchristopher: but I am not sure.
<warlink> Hello guys.. could some1 please be so kind and help me with the network manager.. its not working..
<terminal> nagyv: k
<terminal> nagyv: then
<nagyv> terminal: do you know Midnight commander or basic dos commands?
<veco> Slart: i simply hate the fact XP runs it fine
 * Jafet wonders if you could link into tex instead
<terminal> nagyv: not all
<Jafet> Or dvi.
<reportingsjr> Does anyone know of a decent streaming radio client for 7.10?
<danand> Seveas - yeah - my mistake... :) just playing with that command a bit and messed up what it was supposed to do. Nice neat script/command though :)
<Christina18> Jafet: instead of re-writing the whole document in html
<nagyv> terminal: ok, do you know norton commander or total commander?
<reportingsjr> Rythmbox sucks -.-
<Seveas> danand, heavy plumbing is my specialty :)
<terminal> nagyv: no
<Seveas> reportingsjr, do mind the language please
<Seveas> reportingsjr, try beep-media-player or mplayer
<reportingsjr> Seveas, I can't say "sucks"?
<nagyv> terminal: it gets harder :) then you will try to do it with midnight commander, it's a file manager for the terminal window.
<reportingsjr> Seveas, thank you
<Jafet> Christina18, you're working around my question very cleverly.
<nagyv> terminal: type sudo apt-get install mc
<Seveas> reportingsjr, correct, say it again and you'll be out of here
<reportingsjr> Seveas, That seems a bit ridiculous
<reportingsjr> Seveas, Really ridiculous
<Seveas> !guidelines > reportingsjr
<Christina18> Jafet: ?
<terminal> nagyv: such type of command i know
<reportingsjr> Seveas, you... gave me an answer?
<zoidberg_> hey guys what is the wine channel?
<nagyv> Christina18: try to convert it to html, then check it if it's fine for you or not. If not, then we can still find a better solution. But probably this is the easiest.
<Seveas> reportingsjr, I made ubotu send you something :)
<Seveas> zoidberg_, I'd guess #wine
<reportingsjr> Seveas, Yes, it said answers are not always available.
<acu>  got a lot of trouble making wireless Broadcom minipci express card on a AMD64 laptop - I am thinking to buy a different wireless card - which manufacturer is most open source oriented ?
<Seveas> reportingsjr, and it gave you a link to something you should read
<nagyv> terminal: once mc is installed, run it :)
<Christina18> nagyv: i will, am trying to convert right now
<mik1> hey guys i have question. i am trying to edit a config file for a program.  it wont let me edit it because i dont have the correct permissions but i dont wat to have to logon in as root on the command line because graphical is alot easier.  i was just wondering if there was a way i could edit this stuff without loging in a root?
<reportingsjr> Seveas, I know
<JonathanLahav> Seveas: great script. I must learn it. now I have to reproduce the problem...
<terminal> nagyv: kkkkkkk
<Lilacor> acu: intel's cards work pretty freakin' well
<skillz> mik1: use chmod
<nagyv> terminal: what the k is k for?
<skillz> mik1: check man chmod for more info
<jin> hi, any one has Firefox 3 beta 4 on ubuntu 7.10? how do you install it?
<bense> is it possible to stack usb hubs?
<veco> Slart: for future notice, it works when i booted with hardy, but not in gutsy
<terminal> nagyv:are yaar okkkkkkkkkkkk
<wxPython> chmod +x
<Seveas> mik1, gksudo your_editor_here the_filename_here
<acu> Lilacor: thanks
<Seveas> mik1, so for instance: gksudo gedit /etc/dhcpd.conf
<wxPython> chmod +x somefile.py
<nagyv> now start mc with the command mc
<Lilacor> acu: you're welcome
<nagyv> terminal: ^^^
<wxPython> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<mik1> and then it will let me edit it?
<skillz> yes
<mik1> okay thanks a bunch
<nagyv> terminal: then open the source folder in one side, change with tab to the other side, open the destination folder there
<nagyv> terminal: and click F5 to copy
<Seveas> mik1, either that or complian that you typed your password wrong ;)
<Avatar_> Hi! I have got a softraid (5) over 6 drives.Now I have changed the motherboard and forgot the order in which the SATA cables were plugged in. Is there another possibility to figure that out?
<reportingsjr> Seveas, I still don't see why a word like that would be frowned upon, worse words I can see, but not that. Reminds me of Nazi's, but it's not my channel I guess. *shrug*
<^NighT^WalkeR^> what is a wine file?
<Seveas> ^NighT^WalkeR^, something with alcohol made from grapes? :)
<Jafet> And Google exerts yet another step towards world dominion.
<Jafet> Christina18, http://forums.devshed.com/html-programming-1/how-to-make-an-anchor-in-pdf-and-link-to-333232.html
<sFEARs> what's the key combination for a force unmount of all drives.. it's shift+ctrl+ins+u & shift+ctrl+ins+d or something like that??
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hope it's merlot then
<^NighT^WalkeR^> no seriously...
<ompaul> !wine | ^NighT^WalkeR^ (read that)
<ubotu> ^NighT^WalkeR^ (read that): WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ruby> jaøøa
<tribalih> good evening might anyone give me a helping hand with this weird problem: http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotoyp1.png ? the caption is waaaay to big
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ah... actually knew... it was just hidden somewhere in the back of my head
<Jafet> Christina, you still have to reformat your PDFs, but I expect you can automate that.
<nagyv> sFEARs: it's called shut down :) I think, there is no such shortcut by default
<TaRDy> !appdb | tardy
<Christina18> Jafet: thanks for the link. Seems I must have control of the pdf doc
<sFEARs> no.. i've seen it before.. it's a way to unmount if everything is locked up
<rubyscube> C
<rubyscube> C
<rubyscube> oopps
<rubyscube> sorry
<tribalih> -.-
<Jafet> Ugh, md5 requires two EOFs??
<Jafet> And on this other string, it requires three!!
<veco> Slart: thank you, you have been helpful. Cheers!
<SliMM> i cannot set permissions for folders on an ipod
<tribalih> has anyone ever seen something like this: http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotoyp1.png ? I'm kinda desperate
<SliMM> why's that?
<tribalih> SliMM you're not allowed to change the permissions?
<Jafet> SliMM, how did you fail?
<Seveas> SliMM, probably because the filesystem on the ipod doesn't support permissions
<ccharles`> SliMM: probably because the filesystem on the iPod doesn't support Unix-style permissions. it may be FAT or something.
<SliMM> it is fat
<Jafet> And why would you want to set permissions on an iPod anyway...
<Seveas> SliMM, well there you go :)
<Christina18> Jafet: the pdf wasn't created by me...
<Seveas> ccharles`, and me gave the answer :)
<MagoonD> how do I list out my dns address as well, ifconfig only lists my ip and subnet in windows command prompt i can type ipconfig /all to get my dns as well
<Jafet> Christina18, but if you have access to the documents, you can just copy them and run them through a pagination filter.
<SchneeSchwarz> tribalih: go to System / Einstellungen / Erscheinungsbild / Schriftarten an adjust the size of "Schrift in Fenstertiteln"
<tribalih> MagoonD, it's in /etc/resolv
<Seveas> MagoonD, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tyson_> Hi
<tribalih> thanks SchneeSchwarz
<Jafet> If they change though, syncing might be an issue...
<SliMM> because i want to create a symbolic link to a folder on my ipod, so i can do all my web-related work there and have it with me all the time
<terminal> nagyv:after installation where i get it
<Christina18> Jafet: what is a pagination filter? is there a free tool for it?
<MagoonD> Seveas, tribalih thx that worked
<shadowhywind> minimec: guess what!
<nagyv> terminal: just type mc in the terminal window
<tribalih> your welcome MagoonD
<nagyv> terminal: then open the source folder in one side, change with tab to the other side, open the destination folder there
<nagyv> terminal: and click F5 to copy
<minimec> shadowhywind: So you did it ;) What's your feeling about it? lol
<Jafet> Christina, no idea. If Murphy shows up today, expect to write, or have written for you, a whole program to do it.
<shadowhywind> minimec: actraully i didn't use imwheel. I reinstalled xbindkeys, and somehow that must have fixed what was wrong
<tyson_> Hi all, i am a rookie wid Gutsy Gibbon and im tryin 2 install k3b but i can not, any help ?
<tribalih> SchneeSchwarz it is set to Sans 10, that should be that big :s
<tribalih> is it because of my widescreen notebook?
<Slart> Christina18, Jafet check out "pr"
<Slart> !info pr
<ubotu> Package pr does not exist in gutsy
<minimec> shadowhywind: as far that xev sees the button action of your back/next buttons you will be able to use imwheel.
<sFEARs> tyson_ at a command prompt type "sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install k3b"
<SliMM> well, how can i work with that folder so all the files in it could be accessible somewhere under my web root?
<tyson_> sFEARS: thak u
<sFEARs> welcome
<Christina18> Slart: what is "pr" ?
<Slart> qman pr
<SchneeSchwarz> tribalih: I doubt it. I do have a notebook with a 1680x1050 screen myself but the title font is more .... hm ... sensible ;-)
<Slart> bah.. wrong window
<tribalih> SchneeSchwarz, if I restart my xserver a few times it gets normal
<TaRDy> do you think wine would support Visual Studio 2008 pro?
<tribalih> TaRDy, I doupt that
<Slart> Christina18: it converts text to postscript, I think.. it does pagination etc.. ie acts as a pagination filter
<TaRDy> (i read the appdb but it was not listed under there
<SchneeSchwarz> tribalih: strange, something wrong with desktop effects (compiz) maybe?
<tribalih> SchneeSchwarz thanks good idea.. I'm going to turn it off
<Christina18> Slart: for what do I use that? There is a pdf document online which is the pdf doc I need to hyperlink to
<zod_> how to play age of empire 2 in Ubuntu trough wine???
<Jafet> Slart, in the context of automatically adding an anchor to each page?
<nagyv> zod_: try playonlinux.com ja
<tribalih> SchneeSchwarz awesome.. that did the trick!
<crdlb> tribalih: yes, that's a bug in compiz's gtk-window-decorator
<Slart> Christina18: oh.. I don't think it can do that... I don't think there is anything that can do that..
<crdlb> should be fixed in hardy
<terminal> nagyv:my file that is to copy is on desktop how i locate it in mc
<tribalih> :) thank you guys
<BizMan> hey i just installed an extra 500gb sata harddrive
<ar0nic> guys ive manually added a few more resolutions into the xorg,conf then restarted X however i still only have th 3 resolutions in the system, preferences, resolution screen
<BizMan> what do i need to do now to get it showing?
<Christina18> Slart: so no need for pr then ?
<BizMan> do i need to format it to fat32?
<Jafet> Slart, that's fairly straightforward though.
<BizMan> and then mount it?
<SchneeSchwarz> tristil: you're welcome.
<ccharles`> terminal: you can do things like "cd ~" in mc
<nagyv> terminal: go to /home/yourusername/Desktop
<tristil> SchneeSchwarz, not me.
<zod_> how to config age of empire 2 trough Wine? please help me
<jin> I have no flash in firefox3 :(
<nagyv> terminal: Desktop might have a localised name if you use ubuntu on non-english
<SchneeSchwarz> tristil: I know, sorry. Wrong autocompletion :-(
<tristil> :)
<niklas> I would like to see videos from a site. But I get a message saying I must have Windows Media Player. What should I install to be able to see videos on the site http://www.tv4.se/1.283438?videoId=1.344233&renderingdepartment=2.3949 ?
<nagyv> zod_: playonlinux is a wine helper, might be it can help you!
<brobostigon> zod_: wine setup.exe, wine ageofempires.exe
<zod_> im quite an noob at Linux yet did install it for 4 days ago comand line please?
<Ax-Ax> zod_, open a terminal
<BizMan> anyone?
<JonathanLahav> niklas: you need the browser plugin of totem.
<zod_> terminal open and so? Ax-Ax?
<saulus> hello, while upgrading tzdata I get the Error  post-installation script failed with error 2. When editing the script post-install (set -eux) I get /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: 19: DEBIAN_HAS_FRONTEND: parameter not set. What shall I do?
<Jafet> Christina18, if you are a coder or know one, you could employ a PDF library like CPAN's cam-pdf to do is for you.
<Ax-Ax> the field in the terminal is the cammand line
<Jafet> Not a very exciting solution, but it should work.
<danand> Bizman - do you want to share that new drive between windows and ubuntu?
<saulus> anyone has similar problems with TZDATA?
<dvoid> :( still locks
<BizMan> just linux
<saulus> I really need to fix this, otherwise aptitude doesnt work properly. I cant install/remove/change my software
<BizMan> no windows
<Jafet> Bizman, gparted?
<BizMan> i have it installed
<BizMan> and i formatted it ext3
<Jafet> Hmm.
<BizMan> but it says now that i have 7.5gb out of 480 in use
<BizMan> how is tha tpossible?
<BizMan> i ahvent done anything else
<Jafet> Well have you opened to filesystem to check what is iside?
<minimec> niklas: I wasn't able to watch a movie from that site, even with the totem plugin... Maybe the player-plugin does it...
<saulus> isnt anyone able to help me?
<tyson_> tyson@MASTERCLASS:~$ sudo apt-get update k3b
<tyson_> E: The update command takes no arguments
<tyson_> tyson@MASTERCLASS:~$ sudo apt-get install k3b
<tyson_> Reading package lists... Done
<tyson_> Building dependency tree
<tyson_> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> tyson_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyson_> Package k3b is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<minimec> niklas: mplayer-plugin...
<ArthurArchnix> Totem wont' play this dvd... I've installed DVD codecs from medibuntu. Ubuntu-restritcted extras.
<ArthurArchnix> How to debug?
<niklas> minerale, tried mplayer-plugin. Maybe I should remove totem plugin first?
<saulus> HELP. While upgrading tzdata I get the Error  post-installation script failed with error 2. When editing the script post-install (set -eux) I get /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: 19: DEBIAN_HAS_FRONTEND: parameter not set. What shall I do?
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: I would first try VLC, it'll support the dvd menus too whereas totem doesn't yet
<Paarth> I'm having trouble logging in to my box. i'm at the well.... welcome screen I guess you would call it, and everything is typed in correctly, but it won't go in to my account. the screen turns black and then just comes back to the welcome screen. this happens even if I change the setting (I've tried fluxbox, kde, MVM, failsafe....) I tried using console login, removed /tmp/.X0-lock and did...
<Paarth> ...startx but I got errors and the server refused to start. could somebody help?
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: Yeah... I was able to play it in VLC. Totem doesn't even support menus?
<danand> Bizman - thats the lost+found folder. This is the amount of space reserved for the super user in case of problems with that drive - ie if the drive gets full the super user still has some space left for important system files. You can shrink the ammount of space reserved for the super user though ...  give one tick and i'll have a look for the command
<ar0nic> guys ive manually added a few more resolutions into the xorg,conf then restarted X however i still only have th 3 resolutions in the system, preferences, resolution screen
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: nope, believe it or not ;)
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: Well, they are a pretty new feature. :P
<ompaul> !paste | tyson_  (do this for text more than two lines)
<ubotu> tyson_  (do this for text more than two lines): pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lemmy> hi, after an update to hardy 6 I'm stuck with a broken network-manager. for some reason it's not connecting to a network although it shows up in the nm-applet
<astro76> lemmy: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<JonathanLahav> ar0nic, I had a similar problem, and the cause was the screen driver. It used plug n play instead of the right driver. I changed it and relogged.
<lemmy> astro76: thx
<PMantis> Does anyone have a *simple* .deb packaging guide? I need to package a bash shell script - so no need for make, ./configure, etc. Google, Ubuntu Wiki, etc = no success yet.
<zod_> can some one please help me? im new to Linux (ubuntu 7.10) and dont want to go back to microsoft all i want to have help with now is to config my age of empire 2 in Wine
<ArthurArchnix> Well, it more than just menus I think, because if I open any VOB on the disc I get can't play errors, or else it plays but its just a silent black screen.
<ar0nic> JonathanLahav
<Flannel> PMantis: #ubuntu-motu would be your best chance of having tha answered
<ar0nic> what vid carwd?
<PMantis> motu?
<PMantis> hmm
<Paarth> anybody have any idaes on what to do?
<danand> BizMan - see the man page of mke2fs. the option you want is -m. ie sudo mke2fs -m 5 /path_to_disk ... the "5" there is the percentage of space reserved for the superuser ie on 100Gb drive that would equate to 5Gb reserved
<astro76> zod_: you might try #winehq
<Ace2016> !seen MasterAslan
<StefanW> Hey again
<Ace2016> Hi
<StefanW> I need some basic help concerning refresh rates
<danand> BizMan - Read the man page and make sure the drive is unmounted first though :)
<BizMan> ok thanks
<StefanW> say I know my monitor can do 75 Hz at 1280 x 800, would this 75 Hz be the horizontal or the vertical refresh rate?
<ccharles`> StefanW: I *think* that's the vertical refresh rate.
<JonathanLahav> ar0nic: not video card! screen driver
<JonathanLahav> my video card is ati
<JonathanLahav> old one
<Flannel> StefanW: its vertical.  The lines scan horizontally across the screen.
<StefanW> thanks :)
<StefanW> would you guys also happen to know what the value gnome displays is?
<ArthurArchnix> Strange. I wonder if regionset would be the problem. How do I check the disc region and my current region?
<tyson_> sFEARS: u dere ?
<sFEARs> yup
<tyson_> sFEARS: tried wot u said bt says it's nt available... any oda sugestions ?
<chazco> Hi... Gusty has tried to update on two of my computers, and frozen at "Configuring ubuntu-docs"... any ideas?
<JonathanLahav> yes
<JonathanLahav> it did not froze! it took about ten minutes!!
<ar0nic> chazco
<ar0nic> servers are slow i think
<ar0nic> it took about 10 minutes on my end
<chazco> Its downloaded, just configuring...
<JonathanLahav> it's not the download
<chazco> No network activity
<JonathanLahav> the configuration takes about ten minutes...
<StefanW> same here chazco, the download is quick but the actual configuring is taing a long time :)
<ar0nic> it took a while on my end
<chazco> I killed the process on my desktop, i've left my laptop for now
<ar0nic> i walked away
<chazco> Hmm, weird...
<chazco> Anyone know what its actually doing?
<St0n3-C0l> Hmm...does anyone will let me know, what's the best method in Winrar app for reducing the file-size to maximum. "Best" or "Fastest" ?
<StefanW> "best"
<chazco> Hmm... it just finished
<chazco> My desktop was sat for ages compared to this
<JonathanLahav> chazco: probably updating many little things in many places?
<iareyez> kivirc2 is the better irc client for me... =D
<sFEARs> tyson_ system/administration/synaptic package manager... settings/repositories/ubuntu software... & make sure the (main) + (universe) repositories are enabled & try again
<StefanW> fastest features the lowest compression, best gives the highest compression
<faruk_> good evening
<xb3rt> how do i set my display to 32 bit on ubuntu gutsy
<St0n3-C0l> StefanW: You sure? Cos it's a 4gb file and while I did with Fastest. the .rar file was very less but with best on 6% it crossed 200+ mb
<StefanW> 24 bit = 24 bit
<tyson_> sFEARs: il try, thanx alot
<StefanW> 32 = 24, sorry. lol
<JonathanLahav> you mean 24 = 32?
<St0n3-C0l> stefanW: hmm..
<JonathanLahav> 24linux  = 32 windows.
<St0n3-C0l> So a 4gb file will be how many gbs ?
<St0n3-C0l> any idea?
<StefanW> god knows, depends on what type of file it is
<St0n3-C0l> it's movies
<St0n3-C0l> .wmv format
<rsk> gbs = ?
<St0n3-C0l> I am on windows atm. cos of it
<St0n3-C0l> rsk: gigabits
<St0n3-C0l> :D
<rsk> chek wikipedia
<StefanW> "best" should give you the highest ammount of compression
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<StefanW> and will take the longest :)
<St0n3-C0l> oki thnx
<St0n3-C0l> lol yeah
<St0n3-C0l> it does
<differentreality> hi :)  does anyone know with which program I can generate multiple graphs on the same image ?
<StefanW> the difference between normal / best may not be much by the way :)
<chazco> Anyone using the new Truecrypt 5.1 on Gusty? Does it still stall when performing large write operations?
<danand> differentreality - gnuplot?
<St0n3-C0l> StefanW: If I do the fastest one? and access the files from that .rar will the quality of movies be compromised?
<differentreality> let me try it
<StefanW> no, winrar merely compresses files.. it does not affect the actual file
<JFactor> I loaded Frets on Fire, I click on it and immeadiately the screen goes black there is a cursor then the game crashes. I am using an Nvidia 6150 card on a AMD64 can anyone help me fix this problem?
<StefanW> every bit of data will still be there, but in a compressed state
<StefanW> acessing the files will mean you have to extract the rar file though
<St0n3-C0l> Yup
<differentreality> danand, mmm maybe with graphic interface ?
<JonathanLahav> which irc client are u using? (i'm on pidgin, am I missing something?)
<lilg111111> how do you mount an external hard drive
<n9nu> anyone around for a network related ?
<StefanW> using a commandline tool, lmfao... X-Chat is a nice one :)
<n9nu> mount /dev/xxx /mnt/yyy
<StefanW> n9nu: what is the problem
<n9nu> ok
<St0n3-C0l> stefanw: I'll download a new version of winrar eh
<differentreality> is there maybe some way for me to see the packages that I installed through last week ?
<warlink> I could really need some1 who know something about networks aswell..
<JFactor> I loaded Frets on Fire, I click on it and immediately the screen goes black there is a cursor then the game crashes. I am using an Nvidia 6150 card on a AMD64 can anyone help me fix this problem?
<Seveas> differentreality, /var/log/dpkg.log
<danand> differentreality - :) gnuplot's not exactly the most user friendly program, i agree.... but if you stick with it a while it's actually v good. That aside, i think there is another package with gui ... wait one and i'll try and remember its name...
<Seveas> !repeat | JFactor
<ubotu> JFactor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JFactor> sorry
<StefanW> JFactor: in a terminal, do "glxinfo | grep render" and post the output
<differentreality> :)
<n9nu> I have a DS3 here at home for the WISP and I have a single ethernet cable coming into my room....that cable goes to this linux box (147.71.147.194) and I have another static IP I want to use with another machine next to this one
<cirilo> or http://ubuntuforums.org
<n9nu> that ip ends in .195
<JFactor> StefanW: Where do I post it?
<n9nu> can i run the incoming cable into a HUB and then run both machines with the two IP's from that
<StefanW> JFactor: on the forums with your problem.. or pastebin (paste.ubuntu.org)
<n9nu> I have this machine working off the hub now
<n9nu> but when I try the other machine with the .195 address it will not work.
<StefanW> n9nu: ugh, hang on... let me get a decent irc client :)
<JFactor> StefanW: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59850/
<danand> !info dx | differentreality
<ubotu> differentreality: dx (source: dx): OpenDX (IBM Visualization Data Explorer) - main package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.4.0-3 (gutsy), package size 4070 kB, installed size 12708 kB
<differentreality> mmm i found gnumeric :) this is the one i had installed but couldnt remember its name
<differentreality> hmm let me check this one too :))
<n9nu> {}------->Hub==========PC1__________PC2       PC1=208.71.147.194    PC2=208.71.147.195
<JonathanLahav> Seveas are you here?
<fung> is it normal to have some python process running which has /etc/passwd opened?
<differentreality> i'll be dealing with graphs a lot :)
<differentreality> thank you both so much
<danand> differentreality - np
<differentreality> oh, and one more thing... could I add gnumeric under applications cause it wasnt added automatically... dont know why :/
<geirha> fung: that's probably the user switcher applet
<Seveas> JonathanLahav, for values of 'here' I am here
<fung> geirha: sudo ?
<tyson_> Wots d best DVD/CD burner software available for Gutsy gibbon ?
<JFactor> StefanW: I really dont know what this is telling me
<rsk> Tyczek: k3b
<geirha> fung: the applet at the top panel that allows you to switch user
<fung> hrm
<warlink> any1 know how to get the network manager to work when it ca't find any network devices..?
<Tyczek> rsk, huh?
<danand> differentreality - system -> preferences -> Main Menu .... find gnumeric and check its tickbox
<Polarina> tyson_: There's no such thing as "best" or "better", it's a matter of preference and it varies between persons.
<Lyricaldogg> rsk : mst b gud bt i can not install it
<rsk> ups.
<rsk> Lyricaldogg: why not?
<ar0nic> !raalink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raalink - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ar0nic> !ralink
<Lyricaldogg> rsk: i can not even download it ... lol
<rsk> Lyricaldogg: not even via synaptic ?
<helpmeplease> I've just mounted my old fat32 drive and deleted some files to make space and they ahve gone but I haven't freed up the space?  looks like the drive is owned by root having inspected further.  how do I free up the space now? the files are gone?!!
<Lyricaldogg> nop
<Lyricaldogg> lol
<rsk> Lyricaldogg: no error or anything?
<fung> helpmeplease: did you use the command line or were you in a GUI file manager?
<Lyricaldogg> rsk : sudo apt-get install k3b ----- nothing##
<helpmeplease> nautilus
<Lyricaldogg> rek : check private
<stroyan> n9nu:  You diagram looks like one PC connected to another rather than both connected to a hub.
<fung> empty your recycle bin
<Z_God> when I plug in a usb flash disk, I can mount it as a user, but not write to it as that user
<Z_God> what did I do wrong?
<n9nu> [inet}------>[gig.hub]=====>[PC 1] 208.71.147.194_________>[PC 2] 208.71.147.195
<helpmeplease> the trash is empty
<n9nu> yeah i know
<helpmeplease> ?!
<n9nu> the ==== is two cable
<n9nu> s
<differentreality> danand, ok got it tnx :)
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to printscreen and paste it directly to word without having to save it first as an image?
<n9nu> from the hub out to two PC's
<fung> that should have done it, try using du -h to check and see if there are differences between what nautilus is reporting
<ar0nic> any network guru's around?
<fung> they may have not updated
<^u^> helpmeplease, in a terminal type  ls -a /root/.Trash
<helpmeplease> fung: the trash is empty.... it was 18GB of files and it says I only have 2.1gb free
<harm> Hey i have a rather large music libary (7100songs) and now i want to clean that beast up..
<stroyan> n9nu:  Did you set the static IP in the same way on both PCs?  Can one ping the other?
<harm> Hey i have a rather large music libary (7100songs) and now i want to clean that beast up.. Whats a good software to edit IDE3 Tags and find album art?
<ccharles`> ar0nic: just ask your specific question, please
<fung> nautilus may just not be updating
<helpmeplease> fung: ls: /root/.Trash: No such file or directory
<n9nu> no....I have two static IP's I can use for these...one for each box..
<n9nu> i can get local yes
<dgjones> harm, don't know about album art, but easytag is good for editing the mp3 tags
<n9nu> i mean i can ping the other box
<fung> helpmeplease: run it on the whole partition and see if the grand total matches your expectations
<danand> harm - editing IDE3 tags can be done with easytag
<ar0nic> with my linksys wireless nic plugged up everything becomes extremely buggy, x restarts will lag, programs wont open
<n9nu> i was wondering if i need a dedicated route or gateway
<ar0nic> the computer also will not boot or shutdown properly with the wireless nic plugged in.
<helpmeplease> fung: yeah it does
<n9nu> the gateway is 208.71.147.193 and mask is 255.255.255.240
<helpmeplease> fung: how do I empty that?
<fung> meaning the drive is still full?
<ar0nic> on a hardboot it will freeze on stopping wpa_supplicant interfaces
<helpmeplease> fung: yeah the drive has those files in .Trash
<fung> not sure
<fung> maybe something still has it open
<BuckWild> is there something wrong with the repositories?
<BuckWild> anyone else getting really slow d/l speeds from them?
<stroyan> n9nu:  I would be suspicious that the hub is really more complicated and preventing access to the 208.71.147.195 address.  Are you sure you have a simple hub there?
<BuckWild> I thought it was my router but then I pinged google and it looks fine
<ar0nic> man this chan is moving along super fast
<brobostigon> BuckWild: iam getiing 200kbps +
<ptn107> BuckWild: yeah i am in both gutsy and hardy
<StefanW> just got 1300 Kbyte off the repos
<BuckWild> hmm
<BuckWild> maybe it is my router then
<BuckWild> or comcast
<BuckWild> heh
<BuckWild> thanks
<n9nu> oops..its a switch
<n9nu> no router in this one
<helpmeplease> fung: just selected and deleted. it worked
<n9nu> Linksys DGS-xxx
<helpmeplease> fung: cheers
<ar0nic> on a hardboot it will freeze on stopping wpa_supplicant interfaces <---what does this error mean
<n9nu> I know i can connect the incoming cable to the router and then go to bot machines
<n9nu> but i wanted to use both IP;s
<ar0nic> if the wireless nic card is plugged on boot it freezes at "Starting common unix printing system : cupsd
<n9nu> if i can....if not, no biggie
<ar0nic> and it sits.
<Gopher> v
<hackeron> hey, can anyone recommend a sip or aix client for Linux that has echo cancellation that works with a speakerphone (speakers and desktop microphone)?
<rahduke> Hey can someone help me out?
<lebear> yei
<cristian_> hello
<rahduke> anyone know anything about resetting the samba .conf file?
<Lyricaldogg> rsk : did u get it ?
<Seveas> rahduke, you want to reset it to the defaults completely, not retaining a bit of the current one?
<rahduke> yes
<rahduke> i messed this file up beyond repair
<cristian_> i have one question
<n9nu>  /etc/init.d/smb restart
<minimec> rahduke: You want a clean samba.conf? Backup the old one and delete it afterwards. then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<rahduke> i've done that
<rahduke> oh wait
<rahduke> k let me try that
<Seveas> rahduke, rm /etc/samba/smb.conf && apt-get install --reinstall --force-confmiss samba
<ghfreak51> hey
<ghfreak51> is jacksparrow here
<pal> hi! just a newbie here....I would like to run a python application, I have the python interpreter, but how do I run something?
<Seveas> pal, python filename.py
<pal> thanks!
<Gopher> i have a problem with seeing my ubuntu box's shared folders on other computers on the network
<Gopher> i have them shared, visible, in the right workgroup and whatnot
<Matic`Makovec> What's the package for managing compiz named again?
<cristian_> ii have a problem with my tv tuner :(
<dgjones> !ccsm | Matic`Makovec
<ubotu> Matic`Makovec: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tomtommy> when does new version Ubuntu come out?
<ar0nic> !linksys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ar0nic> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tomtommy> !new version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new version - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pal> anyway to do that through Gnome seveas?
<Matic`Makovec> Thank you, dgjones
<tomtommy> when does Ubuntu version 8.0 come out?
<Seveas> pal, open a gnome-terminal and do this ;)
<rahduke> oh man I made a big mistake
<Seveas> tomtommy, it's 8.04 and it's scheduled for late april
<Seveas> !hardy | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pal> okay
<rahduke> i just accidentally deleted my smb.conf file
<stroyan> n9nu:  Can you configure the first system as 208.71.147.195 and the non-working system as 208.71.147.194 and see that which works through the hub?  That would confirm that the problem is with an address or with one system's configuration.
<tomtommy> Seveas, ok
<Stargazer> I need a better screen recorder than istanbul and xvidcap, any suggestions ?
<rahduke> and its not in the trash
<hackeron> anyone managed to get speakers and a microphone working in Linux? - Ekiga gives me terrible echo - is there anything that works better?
<n9nu> sure
<tomtommy> Hardy Heroin?
<rahduke> cant reset samba anymore
<n9nu> lemme set this box to .195
<tomtommy> why are they calling the new version Ubuntu Heroin?
<Squawk_> Heron
<minimec> rahduke: You find it in the .trash folder of /root
<tomtommy> rahduke, can u undelete delted files?
<differentreality> does anyone know maybe how i could add multiple graphs under same axis using openoffice calc ?
<Seveas> tomtommy, Heron, not Heroin, it's an animal
<rahduke> hmm let me see
<tomtommy> minimec, what is the trash has been emptied? can we get the files back?
<rahduke> no its not in the /root trash
<minimec> tomtommy: nope.
<tomtommy> Seveas, so the new version Ubuntu is an animal? :)
<Seveas> tomtommy, all versions are
<rahduke> man i really screwed the pooch
<tomtommy> minimec, no way at all to get a file back that has been emptied from trashcan?
<Seveas> rahduke, language please
<rahduke> sorry
<Squawk_> !releases > Squawk
<tomtommy> rahduke, LOL
<crashhandler> how to run synaptic from xfce?i can see any...i run xubuntu
<crashhandler> cant*
<tomtommy> rahduke, I think the FBI can get your file back. give them a call ;)
<rahduke> hahaha
<Squawk> !releases > Squawk
<vlt> Hello. I ran memtest from the Ubuntu GRUB menu. memtest recognizes the 64 MB of RAM, but when the test runs I get errors only. More than 1.5 million now that it passed 55% of all tests. All errors are located between 127.0 and 127.4 MB (on a 64 MB machine). Any idea what's wrong here?
<rahduke> is there anything i can do?
<minimec> tomtommy: I am not able to tell you exactly, if it is possible, but I can tell you that it is definitly not easy
<tomtommy> rahduke, I just lrarned myself that apparetly once our files are deleted, only the FBI can undelete them (Maybe)
<popey> Stargazer: recordmydesktop ?
<tomtommy> minimec, thats amazing
<Stargazer> Ty popey
<Squawk> !names | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<tomtommy> Squawk, are you named after an eagle?
<rahduke> if i reinstall samba will that work?
<Squawk> tomtommy, offtopic, but actually I have a parrot as an avatar on certain forums
<Gopher> i have trouble seeing samba's shared folders on the network
<N9N> ok
<jin> hi, what is the utility called to allow users to mount devices??
<tomtommy> Squawk, :)
<rahduke> it did work
<tomtommy> rahduke, cool :)
<N9N> [22:03] [Whois] n9nu is n=n9nu@208.71.147.194 (Tim D)
<N9N> I am 194 now
<stroyan> N9N:  Well, It looks like it is the particular system config and not the IP.
<N9N> opos you wanted 195
<Squawk> jin, utility? you can add the option "user" to /etc/fstab to allow users to mount devices/partitions
<vlt> jin: Maybe pmount
<jin> vlt: thanks, that's what I need. forgot the name
<N9N> lemme change that
<stroyan> N9N:  N9N is .195 and n9nu is .194
<cristian_> pls is someone to help me? i have a tv tuner dtv 2000 h leadtek and i can't make working
<N9N> ois] N9N is n=n9nu@208.71.147.195 (Tim D)
<N9N> there we go
<threeseas> help - can I resize an extended partition, shrinking it into the space of one logical partition without damaging the content of a second logical partition in the same extended partition?
<ddelony> Does anyone have the Dells with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<N9NU-195> other machine set to .194
<pwuertz> ddelony: yes
<N9NU-195> same mask/gateway
<ddelony> pwuertz: How are they?
<jin> $ pmount /dev/hda1  /home/jin/H/
<jin> Error: '/' must not occur in label name
<stroyan> N9NU-195:  The problem is following one machine then instead of one of the IPs.
<jin> what does that mean?
<pwuertz> ddelony: i got an inspiron 1525.... its great...
<Seveas> jin, don't use pmount
<N9NU-195> ok...
<WildChild7> How can I burn with ubuntu ?  I am on feisty
<pwuertz> ddelony: +webcam, +bluetooth out of the box
<N9NU-195> i can run a cable to the cisco network in the other room then
<RickKnight> amenado, Are you here today?
<N9NU-195> and bypass my local setup here
<ddelony> pwuertz: Did you get the Dell-branded monitor?
<Lyricaldogg> quit
<threeseas> cristian: try "tv tuner dtv 2000 h leadtek linux" as a search on google
<minimec> WildChild7: For data: nautilus... for evrything brasero
<n9nu__> thank you for the try
<klass> ciao
<threeseas> oh well they left
<WildChild7> I mean I know how can I burn with embeded bur:/// but where is an option to chooce writing speed and everything ?
<WildChild7> bur=burn
<mikebot> Am I allowed to ask a question about LaTeX in here?... it's LaTeX in ubuntu... heh.
<Brutality> hey
<pwuertz> WildChild7: you could wait for hardy heron.. it comes with a more sophisticated burning tool
<pwuertz> mikebot: if its ubuntu specific ^^
<mikebot> pwuertz: =\ OK...
<minimec> WildChild7: Don't hang me on that, but my burner seems to butn in burning-proof mode by default. So burning quality is no problem.
<WildChild7> pwuertz: that's brilliant idea... Anyone else ?
<ccharles`> WildChild7: you can install Brasero (GTK) or K3B (Qt). both of them are pretty good.
<ddelony> K3b is pretty good, even if it's a KDE app.
<WildChild7> ccharles`: tanx
<klass> ce' qualche italiano in linea?
<klass> grazie
<Seveas> !it | klass
<ubotu> klass: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Brutality> sorry for my noobiness but this is my first linux use ever.. where do i start when i wanna see what progs i can down for ubuntu?
<Seveas> Brutality, applications --> add/remove
<Brutality> will it have a list?
<Seveas> yes
<Brutality> ok thx
<klass> ho problemi con amule
<klass> chi sa' aiutarmi!
<Ace2016> he he, bosd in windows xp
<brobostigon> Brutality: try synaptic as well
<Seveas> !it | klass
<ubotu> klass: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rahduke> Thanks for the help, I'm close to fixing my problem
<Ace2016> in virtualbox
<Brutality> whats that
<zod_> is the new 8.04 any good to install on realise or wait some days before install?
<pros977> ifconfig
<brobostigon> Brutality: synaptic downloads and install progs for you
<pros977> sorry wrong window
<Seveas> !hardy | zod_
<ubotu> zod_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rahduke> 1 more questions if someone can help, I messed up Mplayer pretty badly now I can't re-install it, there are alot of dependency issues
<rahduke> can anyone help me out
<Brutality> also, is it easy to get itunes running for my iphone
<danand> Brutality - System -> Admin -> Synaptics Package Manager
<Brutality> ok thx a lot
<jin> Seveas: how do u alow user mount via fstab then?
<joe_> hey
<tutul> hello
<joe_> anyone here?
<Seveas> jin, removable drives should be automounted
<joe_> oh
<jin> Seveas: they are internal drives
<Parsec300> Hi, is it normal for Ubuntu to crash completely during fast-user-switch? With an ATi Radeon Xpress 1100 card in an Acer 5100 laptop?
<brobostigon> joe_: there re 1307 peple here.
<Seveas> jin, why usermounts then?
<danand> jin - add "users" to the option list
<Seveas> (btw, option 'user' or 'users', depending on your needs, should do what you want)
<spydon> Parsec300, shouldnt be...
<Brutality> do i need to install any hardware drivers like in windows?
<brobostigon> Brutality: what for??
<jpatrick> !yay | jmesquita
<ubotu> jmesquita: Glad you made it! :-)
<Seveas> Brutality, possibly, if you have an ati or nvidia video card go to system -> admin -> restricted drivers
<jin> /dev/hda1       /home/jin/E     defaults,users 0 0
<jin> still get permission error
<Seveas> jin, windows drive?
<Brutality> ok thx for the help guys
<jmesquita> ubotu | jpatrick: Thank you
<jin> Seveas: yea
<thehumanerror> I just installed smartmontools
<Parsec300> spydon, any chance you know where to look for the problem?
<Seveas> !windowsdrives | jin
<ubotu> jin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ccharles`> jin: I think it's 'user' not 'users'
<thehumanerror> sorry, I just installed smartmontools and it suggest a package to get the program "mail"
<thehumanerror> and it's installed exim
<thehumanerror> do I need to make sure exim isn't externally accessible?
<spydon> Parsec300, see if it crashes when you do the same on the live cd maybe...
<thehumanerror> I just installed the mailx package
<Seveas> thehumanerror, you rather do not want exim to be externally visible :)
<thehumanerror> no I surely do not
<rahduke> Can anyone help me out with Mplayer, I un-installed it because i was having some issues. Now when i try to re-install there are tons of dependency issues.
<rahduke> specifically with libc6
<thehumanerror> I don't really want it at all, but it it's necessary for smartmontools to warn me about disc problems then so be it
<jin> that worked :-)
<Seveas> rahduke, sounds like a messed up sources.list to me
<jin> very helpful guys
<rahduke> thats what synaptic keeps telling me
<bsdnewb07> hi guys ive issued a shutdown -r now and it says The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<Seveas> rahduke, pastebin your sources.list
<bsdnewb07> but it wont reboot
<danand> jin - :)
<rahduke> but i can't seem to straighten it out, I've added every source i could find
<rahduke> pastebin?
<Seveas> !pastebin | rahduke
<ubotu> rahduke: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Seveas> rahduke, and adding lots of sources often messes it up pretty bad
<Rossi> ciao
<Rossi> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rossi> !list
<Rossi> ciao
<Rossi> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rahduke> thanks
<zod_> where to go to get my wine 0.9.46 updated to 0.9.57?
<jrib> zod_: winehq provides a repository
<jrib> !wine > zod_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<brobostigon> zod_: see if there is a .deb on wine's website??
<thehumanerror> so, Exim is installed but it's safe?
<zod_> ah tnx all
<jin> problem. mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<rahduke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59857/  Pastebin of my sources
<Parsec300> spydon, that's a good way to check indeed. Just in case I'll also create two new user accounts, see if switching between those does the same if the CD works fine. On the other hand, as long as I have the ATi driver turned off (or Compiz...at not sure which one would be responsible) it works fine.
<Seveas> jin, ntfs-3g
<spydon> Parsec300, ah I see
<spydon> Parsec300, I g2g now, bb
<zod_> tnx for help all ;)
<zod_> nn
<rahduke> i think my source list is a total mess as well
<Seveas> rahduke, it's beyond mess
<Seveas> you probably broke your system already with it
<Seveas> rahduke, NEVER, repeat, NEVER use debian sources on ubuntu and vice versa
<jin> Seveas: I have that installed :\
<rahduke> jesus
<rahduke> please help
<Seveas> rahduke, reinstall.
<Jezz> hi
<rahduke> reinstall what?
<bsdnewb07> guys when i do shutdown -r now the server says its rebooting but it dosent and ssh stays open
<jin> Seveas: what is teh module name for ntfs-3g?
<bsdnewb07> why would that happen
<Jezz> how do i install a .tar.gz package?
<Traveler3> Hey guys. I've got a laptop running vista with a usb -> ethernet converter going out to my laptop running linux. I'd like to share the internet connection with my achlinux box, but it's not picking up on the connection (ehternet lights aren't lighting up). This method works if I replace the linux box with a mac or windows (or xbox)
<Seveas> rahduke, your system
<rahduke> really?
<Seveas> rahduke, you probably broke too much for proper recovert
<brobostigon> !compile | Jezz
<ubotu> Jezz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kane77> my samba shares are not showing on windows box, why could that be?
<Seveas> jin, you need to use ntfs-3g in /etc/fstab, not ntfs-fuse
<Jezz> eh im new to linux
<rahduke> i don't wanna lose all the stuff I have... I've got the theme just right, got all the programs I want
<Jezz> what is compiling?
<Jezz> i have vmware tools .tar.gz package
<brobostigon> Jezz: just read that link, it will explain
<rahduke> and i especially don't want to format my HD
<Jezz> ok
<Seveas> Jezz, then don't install .tar.gz packages, that's for experienced users
<Jezz> well thats what vmware tools is
<Seveas> vmware-tools can be found in the repositories
<Jezz> oh
<jin> Seveas: worked :-)
<benbread> hey i'm running kubuntu 7.10 (AMD64) - when installing some programs (flightgear) it messed with my libc6 install and installed some strange version - in the process apt removed several things "no longer needed" in particular my graphics card xorg driver :| is there a way i can revert back to my old libc6 version? :S thanks for any help anyone can give
<Seveas> !vmware | jezz
<ubotu> jezz: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tokam> any critics to www.frogged.de ?
<tokam> A link to my page would be vry nice. ;-)
<jin> Seveas: any player similar to iTunes? I love the way iTunes sort my music files automatically.
<Seveas> jin rhythmbox, banshee, amarok
<DaRe_DeViL> hi people im very new to ubuntu
<jin> DaRe_DeViL: so am I :P
<Jezz> whats the desktop directory
<DRebellion> Jezz, ~/Desktop
<DaRe_DeViL> im trying to discover even irc
<Jezz> ok
<DaRe_DeViL> very very hard stuff
<rahduke> whats the easiest way for me to reinstall ubuntu, without losing my downloads, and hopefully without losing some of my programs
<benbread> tokam: any chance you can tone down the green? ;)
<xoqa> if i install kde-games but don't like a certain one that comes with it, can i remove that one game without removing the kde-games library? and how could this be accomplished if so?
<DRebellion> rahduke, copy your downloads to a cd or flash drive. get the debs for your programs out of the cache and keep those aswell to install on the new system.
<TaRDy> amarok doesn't play WMA files, does anybody know of a good converter for that?
<Seveas> xoqa, no
<Jezz> bash: ./vmware-install.pl: No such file or directory
<Jezz> srry ima noob
<DaRe_DeViL> how can i disconnect from this server
<mad_max02> is there any need for check ext3 formated disk for fragmentation ????
<Jezz> but is ./ the directory
<xoqa> Seveas: ty
<Seveas> DaRe_DeViL, /disconnect
<kane77> TaRDy, afaik amarok plays wma
<thehumanerror> I have converted WMA before
<DRebellion> Jezz, ./ refers to the current working directory (use the cd commmand to hcange it)
<brobostigon> mad_max02: no
<thehumanerror> I used... some uglyish GNOME app to do it
<emeng> Is anyone familiar with how to disable DirectoryIndex in Apache for a specified directory (that is, under a specified directory, I only want directory contents to be listed, even if there is an index.htm*)
<Jezz> eh ok
<thehumanerror> I converted to FLAC to avoid the possibility of degrading the sound quality any more
<rahduke> wow i really don't wanna do that, everything seems to work OK, I just cant re-install Mplayer. Is this really nessecary?
<thehumanerror> the application is called SoundConverter
<kane77> TaRDy, but you can always use soundconverter to convert to some free format.. (flac, ogg)
<mad_max02> brobostigon, because hdd shows a bit slower operations
<TaRDy> thank you kane77
<thehumanerror> the package is called soundconverter
<brobostigon> mad_max02: ext3 doesnt fragment in any way,
<emeng> mad_max02:  there are no defragmentation tools for ext3, as far as I know
<thehumanerror> defrag: tar up everything to another disc and drop it back again
<DRebellion> Jezz, for example. when you open your terminal, you are in ~/ (which is shorthand for /home/username). you can use the command   cd ~/Desktop   to change your current directory to the Desktop directory.
<thehumanerror> in fact, I think cp will copy the files in directory order and that will also defragment a filesystem
<ctothej> what are the 'web' repositories for in sources.list?
<thehumanerror> but you shouldn't have to do that, as they say, although I've never seen any evidence for or against
<ctothej> i'm not used to seeing that... i thought there was just main universe and multiverse
<thehumanerror> Jezz: you can also do "cp ~"
<thehumanerror> without the slash
<jin> ctothej: those are servers on the inetrnet where you get files form when you install software via pat-get
<Jezz> pff i really cant get vmware tools to install
<jin> apt-get*
<Jezz> how can i see the drive letter of the dvd rom?
<Frailmage> Hi, I am wondering if any one can help me with this. I am trying to find a simple server hosting software for Linux, I had originally tried Apache, but that went right over my head with the Linux version (I was originally trying to do it with Vista but that lead to frustration so I switched over to Ubuntu, as so I am very very new to using any Linux based OS)
<Jezz> coz it only says CD/DVD rom
<ctothej> jin: right... but what does the 'web' entry signify, i have never seen that before. what kind of software is in the web repo?
<jin> Jezz: there is no drive letter in Ubuntu. they have names
<Jezz> oh
<DRebellion> Jezz, there is no such thing as drive letters in linux.
<brobostigon> Jezz: if its mounted, df -h will show it
<Jezz> ok
<ccharles`> Jezz: vmware tools is something that you install inside a vm, not on the host machine. are you trying to install on the host machine, or a vm?
<Jezz> in a vm -.-
<jin> Jezz:  just pop a disc in the drive and see ;)
<Jezz> lol im not that stupid
<Jezz> but its the first time i use linux so
<Pirate_Hunter> jin: well sdd/sdb/sdc can be seen as drive letters at least thats how i see them
<Jezz> but i cant change the screen resolution, so i think i need vmware tools for that?
<minimec> Jezz: If you only one drive, then it is always /dev/cdrom. Otherwise /dev/cdrom0 ... cdrom1
<Jezz> aha
<ccharles`> jezz, you should be able to use 'standard' resolutions (e.g. 800x600, 1024x768 etc.) without vmware-tools
<Jezz> i cant
<Frailmage> Can any one help me with my server problem?
<Jezz> it asks keep reso or previous, when i click keep nothing happens
<DRebellion> !ask | Frailmage
<ubotu> Frailmage: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jezz> in live cd it worked but i installed it to the drive and now nothing happens
<ccharles`> Jezz: that's strange. what error do you get trying to install vmware-tools?
<danj> hELLO
<Jezz> eh, its more that i dont know how to install it lol
<Frailmage> Sorry about that, then I asked befor but got no reply. But I am trying to find a very simple server hosting software for Ubuntu, as I am new at using any Linux based OS
<Jezz> its the first time i touch linux :o
<jpatrick> !apache | Frailmage
<ubotu> Frailmage: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sjimmie> Frailmage: server hosting software? What do you mean by that?
<NB2000> Frailmage Apache is the choice of most.  What kind of issues were you having with apache?
<Sjimmie> maybe he wants a mailserver :)
<ccharles`> Jezz: the basic procedure is this: (1) in vmware, choose 'install vmware-tools' (2) navigate to cdrom mount, probably /media/cdrom (3) install deb file you find there, i.e. sudo dpkg -i vmware-tools*.deb
<jpatrick> Sjimmie: "server hosting"
<danj> Any CUPS-guru got some time to help me share my printer over the net (cant get it work :( ) ????????????????????????????
<Frailmage> I want a server to host FTP, but I tried apache with windows (got a head ache and decided to give Ubuntu a try) and with linux setting it up even with an FAQ went far over my head.
<miguel__> alguien de aqui tiene la xbox360?
<Seveas> Frailmage, apache isn't ftp
<jpatrick> !ftpd | Frailmage
<ubotu> Frailmage: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Flannel> !es | miguel__
<ubotu> miguel__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ccharles`> Frailmage: apache is a Web server, not FTP
<ccharles`> Frailmage: try vsftpd
<NB2000> Frailmage:  Quite different animals.
<Frailmage> Sorry new at servers also, I want a server to host a site where I can receive my files from any where, and store other bits of data to retreive.
<DaRe_DeViL> when i type whois to see my own nick i see a word tufffy.. how can i cahnge this word
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: vsftpd is the easiest-to-configure ftp server that i've ever tried
<Jezz> it looks pretty good, better than windows imo
<Frailmage> Okay thanks
<jpatrick> DaRe_DeViL: change your ident in your client
<NB2000> Frailmage:  I would suggest a lamp server install and add vsftpd.
<Jezz> hope it gets easier over time coz i find it more frustrating than windows :O
<DaRe_DeViL> patrick but how
<jpatrick> DaRe_DeViL: which client de you use?
<Flannel> Frailmage: is it just you personally who will be connecting?
<DaRe_DeViL> im using x-chat gnome
<jpatrick> DaRe_DeViL: hmm, I use irssi, sorry, don't know
<Frailmage> Yes but I am going to be connecting from several different computers (along with different operating systems)
<DaRe_DeViL> so we cant do that here by irc commands?
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: ftp is the best way to go then...
<DaRe_DeViL> and do u advice ur client jpatrick?
<Frailmage> Okay then, thank you.
<NB2000> And its cross platform. :)
<ccharles`> Frailmage: be aware that FTP is completely unencrypted--it sends the user name and password in cleartext over the network.
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: i'd use vsftpd for the server, and filezilla for any windows clients
<Flannel> Frailmage: You might prefer SCP, which is sort of like FTP, but uses SSH instead.  There's literally no configuration needed serverside, and you can connect through a variety of programs.  Filezilla on windows, etc.
<jpatrick> DaRe_DeViL: I use /set username whatIWant
<nick__> Hey, I'm trying to install KDE4 and I keep getting this error message from apt-get "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".
<nick__> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<DaRe_DeViL> i see..ok thanks for help patrick
<ccharles`> Frailmage: Flannel's suggestion to use SCP is better from a security standpoint, as well.
<stevendemorez> I'm having an issue concerning my webcam and the program puredata
<patoz> \list
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: flannel brings up a good point, although vsftpd is fairly simple to configure to use ssl for encrypted transfers
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: but nowhere near as easy as scp
<Frailmage> It is not security I am worried about at the moment, it is just some music files, and various bits of info I need in a hurry.
<stevendemorez> my webcam is v4l2 and I have eeexubuntu installed but I see no info concerning v4l2 listed in my programs yet any v4l2 compatible program picks up my webcam without an issue
<Frailmage> mDemocritus: what does SCP stand for?
<Seveas> Frailmage, Secure CoPy
<sageb1> :o lotsa ppl
<sageb1> but, who is actually "there"?
<bsdnewb07> in ubuntu how can i list free space on a partition
<jpatrick> sageb1: welcome to Hell, erm, I mean #ubuntu
<DaRe_DeViL> lol
<ccharles`> sageb1: lots of us :-)
<jpatrick> see there's the Devil
<DaRe_DeViL> i couldnt type even whois command
<b_ecca> qtparted
<ccharles`> sageb1: do you have a question?
<Frailmage> Is there any share ware I can use for FTP hosting?
<Frailmage> free ware*
<DaRe_DeViL> i typed /nickserv whois dare_devil n nothing appears
<Flannel> bsdnewb07: there's lots of ways.  You can look in the disk properties, `df -h`, many more.
<jpatrick> DaRe_DeViL: /whois $nick
<DaRe_DeViL> ty bro
<Seveas> Frailmage, ubuntu has only free software
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: vsftpd is free and open source
<sageb1> no no, hell is any room where no one speaks because everyone is too busy, "doing things in rl"
<ccharles`> Frailmage: on linux, most things are 'freeware' (as well as open source). all options presented so far (vsftpd, scp using openssh) are free.
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: filezilla is also free
<Frailmage> Okay, sorry I am very knew to the whole Linux idea.
<fghfghfghh> irc://irc.velocityirc.net/evil
<fghfghfghh> irc://irc.velocityirc.net/evil
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: heh no problem we were all newbies once
<sageb1> frailmage, did you use "apt-cache search ftp |grep "server"" to check and see if it is in the repositories
<Seveas> mDemocritus, Flannel was born brilliant ;)
<mDemocritus> hah
<Frailmage> no not yet I will now though
<sageb1> there is ftpd and ftpd-ssl
<DaRe_DeViL> will try another irc programs guess
<rahduke> what video codecs should i download for ubuntu?
<DaRe_DeViL> ty patrick
<jrib> !restricted > rahduke (read the private message from ubotu)
<sageb1> rahduke, the nonfree codecs?
<Seveas> rahduke, w32codecs from medibuntu (one of the 4 I pasted to you) and lots of things with gstreamer in the name :)
<mDemocritus> Frailmage: sageb1's suggestion is good to find package names, but check out the packages that you find on google before just installing them
<kane77> what do you think is better, virtualbox or qemu?
<Seveas> kvm
<jin> kane77: try both and see which one you like most?
<ccharles`> kane77: I use KVM with qemu, which is going to be the 'official' Ubuntu virtualization product.
<Frailmage> Okay now I am a bit confused. When you say find package names what exactly do you mean? I thought that sage's comment ment to search for the install file with the cmd promt (sorry know that is not the right name but can't remeber the linux version of it)
<Squawk> Frailmage, id suggest having a look at proftpd, very simple to configure for a basic server, infinitely configurable once you know what you are doing
<ccharles`> kane77: VirtualBox is supposed to be *very* easy to use, though.
<Frailmage> okay
<cripps>  I'm running ubuntu gutsy, and having issues with an intel ipw3945 wireless card. It was working ootb, but when I put a WEP password on the A.P. it automagically stopped working, and now kwifimanager doesn't even see a wireless interface. Has anybody run into this problem before?
<Squawk> Frailmage, and it is the command prompt ;)
<sageb1> there is also pure-ftpd, but wu-ftpd has gained popularity and dominance
<kane77> ccharles`, and it's opensource too, right?
<chewd> hi guys... im trying to edit my smb.conf  but it wont let me... how to i open text editor with root privs?
<kane77> chewd, sudo vim file
<jin> ff3 beta 4 has the same icons as ff2 on Linux but on Win, it has another icon set :\
<Squawk> chewd, "sudo gedit smb.conf"
<sageb1> one wonders if an ipw3945 has wep
<chewd> sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf ??
<Flannel> chewd: gksu gedit /etc/whatever/whatever
<ccharles`> kane77: VirtualBox? um, sorta. there is an open source version (which is shipped with Ubuntu) and a closed-source commercial version with some extra bells and whistles.
<Seveas> chewd, gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kane77> chewd, replace vim with any editor you like, and file with file you want to edit...
<kane77> ccharles`, hmm.. okay I will try both...
<JonathanLahav> I found a bug (?) in launchpad
<mDemocritus> Frailmage, Squawk, ProFTPd is really good once you get it running, but it can be overwhelming to someone without much experience... i've experienced that before
<chewd> lemme run this past you real quick
<Seveas> JonathanLahav, then file a bug :)
<Seveas> JonathanLahav, http://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<chewd> ive been fighting with ubuntu to get it to see my windows network... i had netbeui causing probs
<ronandi> anyone know a good java ide that has gobby features, but can compile too?
<kane77> I only want to try different linux flavors without the possibility of messing up my partitions (last time I formated ubuntu partition)
<chewd> so today i finally went through & removed netbios/netbeui from all the machines on my network
<ccharles`> ronandi: eclipse is *huge*, but it's very good.
<sageb1> To use WEP you must enable the crypto library support
<chewd> took some doing
<sageb1> (CONFIG_CRYPTO) and the ARC4 cipher algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4)
<chewd> but now ive gotta undo all the stuff i did to try to get ubuntu to play with netbios
<chewd> i think i gotta turn off wins support in smb.conf
<chewd> does that sound reasonable?
<chewd> all this network stuff is a bit over my head
<ronandi> ccharles: yeah, im using eclipse europa right now, but I dont think there is any gobby-like functionality that you can install for it
<sageb1> re ipw3945 wireless .. is crypto library support and arc4 algorithm turned on?
<endo> how can I get rid of this?
<endo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry  restri/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<chewd> i shouldnt need wins support now that im not running netbios
<chewd> right?
<ccharles`> ronandi: oh, sorry, I missed that bit. gobby is the group-edit-over-the-web text editor, right?
<JonathanLahav> if the package text box is NOT empty and you choose "don't know" about the package, when you try to send the report you get the message "there is 1 error." and NOTHING is highlighted. Took me a while to find the solution in irc archives...
<sageb1> endo: sudo apt-get update ?
<kane77> chewd, I'm just solving samba problems.. I had it running but it doesn't show anymore
<ronandi> ccharles: yeah it is, know any others?
<chewd> well im giving it a go... bbia reboot
<endo> sageb1: thats what gives me the error
<sageb1> ok where's the user with the ipw3945 question?
<ccharles`> ronandi: nope, sorry. my best suggestion is to use CVS/Subversion/Git for code coordination between people, but of course that isn't real-time.
<Stroganoff> i reported an bug during installation. is there anything apart from syslog i could provide?
<sageb1> endo: mmm grep the sources.list for gutsy-backports
<ronandi> ccharles`: ive got no idea what CVS/Subversion...blahblahblah is. Is that like Dreamweaver's check-in, check-out functionality?
<endo> sageb1: how do I go about doing that?
<ccharles`> ronandi: heh. I have no idea what Dreamweaver's functionality is :-).
<ccharles`> ronandi: CVS/Subversion/Git are all revision control systems. basically they track who changed what when in source code.
<hischild> ronaldo, ccharles` Dreamweaver checking and subversion's checkin are basically the same theory.
<sageb1> it looks like the "restri/binary-i386/Packages" is the problem. wouldn't it be "Restricted"?
<ronandi> hischild: thanks for the clarification
<ccharles`> hischild: thanks.
<pakmei> hischild: dreamweaver doesnt do revisions
<ronandi> pakmei: you mean, it doesnt track who changed what?
<hischild> pakmei, i'm not talking about revisions, i'm talking about the checkin/checkout and locking of files
<sageb1> endo, in command line: "grep restri $(locate sources.list|grep apt)"
<sageb1> assuming that "restri" is incorrect
<jin> whe playing a movie and going full screen, the movie stops for a second or two and then continu. why's that?
<ronandi> yeah, I love gobby's group-editing, but hate how it has no compile within it. Eclipse's compile function is awesome
<endo> sageb1: WOW, where do you learn commands like that?
<sageb1> jin: memory and pushing content through agp 64Mb window
<Seamus> So whats going on with Upstart, is it still running everything in sysv comatibility mode?
<sageb1> endo, trial and error over 15 yrs
<Seveas> Seamus, almost
<endo> sageb1: if only linux was easier to use...its coming
<silent_> if I were to mount one directory on another in fstab, what would I list as the fs type?
<ccharles`> endo: if you want to learn shell stuff like what sageb1 is using, google the Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide.
<Seamus> Seveas: is there a configuration guide for it?
<barslow> Hi, Can someone help me with Samba Network sharing?
<endo> ccharles`: thank you for the reference. I will :)
<jin> vlc works better :-)
<silent_> barslow: maybe
<Seveas> Seamus, upstart.ubuntu.com :)
<sageb1> i nvr use video at fullscreen cos u r just blitting from 320*200 to you max res
<Seamus> as far as adding new services, stopping new ones
<Seveas> !u | sageb1
<ubotu> sageb1: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<barslow> Well I've been using SMB sharing to stream media to my xbox via XBMC
<barslow> recently I've lost the ability to stream video out of RAR packages
<Frailmage> Well I am back, I am trying proftpd, and have just ran the configure shell script(?) and am now confused. I tried reading the install read me that came with it. and the first step it self went completely over my head.
<Seamus> Seveas: does upstart explain the startup performance increase in hardy?
<sageb1> ok, you want me to be more RP
<Seveas> Seamus, no
<barslow> without extracting the contents I can no longer view videos that are in RAR packages
<silent_> barslow: rar is a compression type, that is client-side
<barslow> it seems so
<ronandi> is there a way to open up a program in terminal, and allow the program to continue to run, even if you close the terminal that launched it?
<silent_> barslow: why would you have media in rars?
<sageb1> endo, the advanced bash scripting guide is also found via apt-cache search i.e. apt-cache search bash
<ccharles`> ronandi: 'command &'
<barslow> I'm not sure what happen it maybe in my smb.conf file, just looking for some help
<ronandi> no
<Seamus> Seveas: oh, maybe that's just me?
<ronandi> that doesnt do it
<barslow> alot of the video i download is in rar packages
<Seveas> ronandi, if it's interactive, look at screen
<barslow> from newsgroups BT etc etc
<Seveas> barslow, we don't support piracy
<silent_> barslow: I can guarantee you that the problem will disappear if you just extract the rar files. rar isn't really meant for long-term storage. To stream and extract the data is a waste of processing power
<barslow> well TV shows are a grey area i think
<silent_> barslow: extract your media into whatever encoded format then play it
<Seveas> barslow, no they're not.
<silent_> Seveas: he never said anything about intellectual property
<sageb1> barslow, only if recorded on betamax from a tv using rabbit ears
<barslow> well its just easier to leave them in rar packages, It's worked fine in the past
<silent_> barslow: thanks for admitting to piracy, we didn't need to know what you're storing
<JonathanLahav> goodnight
<ronandi> Seveas: huh? ccharles`: & returns control to terminal, but if you exit, the "children" close
<Blaise> Hi, I'm trying to play my guitar through my PC, but I can't hear anything through the speakers, although I can successfully use Sound Recorder
<endo> sageb1: I run that command and i get variousion of this: /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list:deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted
<Blaise> Is there a way I can 'monitor' the output?
<endo> sageb1: like this: /etc/apt/sources.list.save:# deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<silent_> barslow: how is it easier to leave them in rar packages?
<endo> sageb1: links
<ccharles`> ronandi: for a graphical program, if you do 'command &' and then 'exit' in the terminal, the child should still run.
<sageb1> the second one might be the problem at their end, endo
<Stroganoff> whats the command to list all running processes
<Stroganoff> (not top)
<Starnestommy> Stroganoff: ps aux
<Stroganoff> thx
<Seveas> Stroganoff, ps f -e
<endo> sageb1: how do I go about fixing it?
<Seveas> Stroganoff, 'man ps' for more interesting flags :)
<brobostigon> barslow: when you run, whatever is in the .rar, it has to extract whatever it is before it plays it anyway.
<ccharles`> ronandi: Seveas was talking about a program called screen that lets you run console apps, disconnect from them, close the terminal,  and then reconnect later from a new terminal.
<barslow> its easier because i don't need to extract anything i can just leave them in the format i downloaded them in
<barslow> thats fine i'll just extract stuff from now on
<sageb1> endo: replace ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<endo> sageb1:  I edit this in the sources.list ?
<silent_> barslow: until you can't view them because your streamer stopped handling that format because no one in their right mind would want to decode a stream multiple times
<zod_> how to open an Zip file and unpack it in Ubuntu? what program do i need?
<Flannel> endo: yes
<Seveas> zod_, doubleclick on it :)
<brobostigon> zod_: file-roller
<sageb1> endo, do u use Synaptic to add or edit repository information?
<silent_> zod_: I'd probably just right click on the file
<sageb1> endo, synaptic would be easier for you, i think
<barslow> next question: I use Mplayer to view videos, and it takes quite a long time to load... when it finally does it gives me this error before the video starts (Error: Could Not Open Required Direct Show Codec WMVdmod.dll)
<sageb1> barslow, did u add the nonfree video codecs?
<hackeron> I'm experiencing terrible echo with ekiga - when using skype there is no echo. I have a desktop microphone and using speakers - any ideas how to get such a setup to work (i.e. not using a headset)?
<barslow> yes
<sageb1> WMV is a w32codec
<ronandi> ccharles`: well. if you do: "gedit&", and close terminal, gedit closes. If you do the same with gaim, and exit, the buddylist gui stays there, but all its contents disappear and you are dc-ed
<silent_> barslow: Mplayer should look for the codecs for you
<barslow> it doesn't unfortuantely
<ronandi> idk, I can just use alt f2 anyway
<silent_> barslow: have you tried using VLC? I use it now... it eliminates worrying over codecs
<barslow> i love vlc player
<ronandi> but, what the best audio player out there for linux? on windows I was using foobar2000, and winamp
<sageb1> hackeron, adjust microphone volume?
<CorruptTerrorist> hey all. is there a way i can run my ubuntu installation in vmware?
<barslow> but it has problems with WMVHD content
<mDemocritus> ronandi: amarok is awesome
<barslow> doesn't play them correctly
<hackeron> sageb1: lol, yeah, I've tried that
<ccharles`> ronandi: that's really weird, because using & should work.
<brobostigon> ronandi: audacious is my favorite
<silent_> barslow: mplayer is better? That's surprising
<e345> hello
<mDemocritus> ronandi: xmms is pretty good too, basically a clone of winamp
<hackeron> sageb1: either it's so quiet the person on the other end can't hear it, or there's terrible echo
<sageb1> hackeron, mmm replace speakers with earbud headphones?
<barslow> yea mplayer plays them fine
<hackeron> sageb1: has to be speakerphone
<barslow> except for that error
<silent_> ronandi: there are a few choices... the most popular are Rhythmbox, Amarok, and XMMS
<ronandi> hmm, ill try amarok, can you skin it easily?
<e345> i'm trying to get VLC installed on my system, just installed Ubuntu earlier today and i'm getting dependency errors
<sageb1> hackeron, then feedback or echo is a given
<mDemocritus> ronandi: i believe so, haven't played with it that way though
<brobostigon> ronandi: and audacious, its newer than xmms
<ronandi> kk
<Andril> can some one help with my fresh rates? keeps going to 50mhz using the restricted drivers for nvidia
<hackeron> sageb1: well, is there anything with the echo cancellation quality of skype that works with asterisk?
<silent_> ronandi: rhythmbox is a lot like itunes, if you're familiar with it. I find it very intuitive and simple. Amarok is a bit jumbled for my taste, but perhaps I'm just not used to it
<mDemocritus> ronandi: amarok is kde based, but it should work fine in gnome
<ronandi> k
<sageb1> hackeron, IDK.
<Blaise> Is there a way to make Rythmbox have smaller text?
<Blaise> I find it takes too much space
<hackeron> sageb1: huh?
<brobostigon> ronandi: if you like winamp, use audacious, and xmms,
<ronandi> oh yeah! I tried changing my session to KDE, and when it started up, evverything was SUPER TINY, and I could read anything
<silent_> barslow: if it's working, even if there is an error, don't worry about it
<barslow> well it takes forever for mplayer to launch
<sageb1> hackeron, you are asking a question that is beyond my skillset. Asterix is part of PBX telephony
<barslow> its kind of annoying
<mad_max02> damn HDbits banned azureus 2.5.0.4
<mDemocritus> ronandi: don't start a session with kde, just use gnome... kde apps usually run fine in gnome
<mad_max02> I'm gonna use deluge from now on
<silent_> ronandi: oh my god are you one of those computer newbies who uses like 800x600 on a 20" monitor cause it "makes the icons bigger" ?
<mDemocritus> silent_ hahahahahaha
<zod_> i got this an error occurred while loading the archive when i try to unpack an Zip file in archive manager, any other program i can use to unpack Zip Files?
<silent_> mDemocritus: you know what I'm talking about ;P
<mDemocritus> silent_: of course... i work tech support for graphics cards :D
<silent_> ahaha
<silent_> I bet you hear that a lot
<sageb1> i tried azureus for about a couple hours until i realized that i'd have to dmz my computer to get it to work. but i realized linux isn't secure enough to handle over 100 knocks on the ports to justify that
<bobbyd> hi
<sageb1> dmz = "enable DMZ option on certain routers"
<Frailmage> Okay so I just downloaded proftpd, and now I am once again over my head with this, I am used to the 1 click installs of Windows. Would someone be able to help me with this?
<ronandi> silent_: no... not at all... Im one of those pplz who built there own comp and has an 8800(I only mention b/c of the lack of support). I've always used my native res: 1680x1050
<mad_max02> sageb1, yeah but I didnt have to dmz in order to get it working
<mDemocritus> sageb1: ktorrent is my favorite client.... it's a bit unstable in gnome, but it's sleek and works with upnp... there's a plugin for it
<mad_max02> sageb1, just opened 2 ports
<zod_> any one know`about an program for unpacking Zip and Rar Files? please tell, something like winrar for Ubuntu??
<mad_max02> why would you people need upnp ???
<mDemocritus> ronandi: i think he was kidding you
<brobostigon> zod_: file-roller
<erUSUL> zod_: file-roller ; peazip
<sageb1> bittornado works for me
<mad_max02> isnt it easier just to open 2 ports and use thosw ?
<mad_max02> hm
<mDemocritus> mad_max02: newbies lol
<mad_max02> funny thing is that deluge crashed 2 time in 1 hour already
<ronandi> silent_: lol...
<sageb1> mod max, i opened those two ports. never got it to work regardless
<mad_max02> I need to find another torrent client then
<silent_> ronandi: hehe, alright, you'll probably want to change the appearance settings then... have you tried kde 4? or just 3?
<mad_max02> sageb1, then u didnt do something correct
<zod_> yea i know that im an newbies Mad_max02, dont make fun of me for that, i want to learn about Linux, and im new ;)
<Brutality> could anyone explain to me what to do if I wanna get iTunes to work? Really need it for my iphone..
<mad_max02> sageb1, coz I got my azureus to work like a charm
<mDemocritus> zod_ he's messing with you
<sageb1> mad mox, never had a problem with bit tornado
<mad_max02> zod_,  ???? dude who even talked about you ?
<silent_> zod_: unrar, unrar-free
<brobostigon> !wine | Brutality
<ubotu> Brutality: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mad_max02> lol just read lines dude
<tmcfulton> When I start Ubuntu, the window server won't start, and it tells me that get-edid is not installed, I probably  need the proper driver, help please?
<silent_> everything else is handled by default
<zod_> sorry did see in the chat, something about newbies ;) and im one of them ;)
<Brutality> thank you brobostigon
<mad_max02> zod_, well I didnt talk about you fo sho
<silent_> ronandi: oh! you can also run foobar2000 in wine if you really want... but I find rhythmbox far superior to fb
<zod_> sorry my bad then mad_max02
<mDemocritus> zod_: whatever torrent client you use, there's settings for the ports it uses
<sageb1> zod_, um basically you install rar and the other file compression apps
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mDemocritus> zod_: sorry man... i got all confused :D
<henri1> anyone here familiar with mencoder and x264 ? i keep getting a "FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver"
<zod_> its ok tnx for tip anyway ;)
<tmcfulton> When I start Ubuntu, the window server won't start, and it tells me that get-edid is not installed, I probably  need the proper driver, help please?
<sageb1> henri, is that video driver codec installed?
<Tu13es> hm, I'd like to run my system headless and just use ssh -X to get GUI access, is that feasible?
<ronandi> silent_: lol, im not sure which kde I was using... probably the latest... and I cant change my appearance settings, because the text is so small thats its completely illegible. Unless someone can give me some terminal commands to change them
<mDemocritus> Tu13es: yep
<henri1> sageb1, I thought so, how to check ?
<Tu13es> the only thing I'm not sure of is, say, how to log in with ssh -X, do things like start up apps, then log out and log back in later and have them still running
<tmcfulton> can someone help?
<mDemocritus> Tu13es: that gets a bit more difficult
<Tu13es> that's what I thought :-\
<zod_> How to install the rar and other file compression apps ?
<Polarina> ronandi: Are you running the Nvidia binary blob?
<sageb1> henri, "locate w32codec"
<tmcfulton> can someone help?
<brobostigon> zod_: synaptic
<tmcfulton> When I start Ubuntu, the window server won't start, and it tells me that get-edid is not installed, I probably  need the proper driver, help please?
<silent_> ronandi: no, unfortunately I don't have much experience with that... however you can change your default x mode to use a lower resolution temporarily to change the fonts
<sageb1> zod_, man apt-get
<ArthurArchnix> sudo apt-get install unrar
<silent_> ronandi: in xorg.conf
<sageb1> "apt-cach search" will find your compression apps
<Brutality> brobostigon:  when I get this Wine under control, do I just download iTunes like I would in windows or am I wrong?
<sageb1> eg zip, lzh, rar, arc
<hischild> I have an atheros 5007EG wireless card. I had to compile a specific madwifi version for it to get it working, and it stopped working. The modules are not being loaded and when attempting to do so, i get unknown symbol and disagrees about version warnings.
<silent_> Brutality: you wouldnt download ituns
<ConstyXIV> is there a way to find out if your ISP does ipv6?
<tmcfulton> Could somebody help me, please?
<Brutality> What do I do then
<silent_> Brutality: why are you downloading itunes
<henri1> sageb1, does return anything... I should add that I could make a successfull encode from rm to mpeg using the lavc codecs
<Tu13es> mDemocritus: any thoughts?
<ronandi> Polarina: I have no clue what that is. I used envy, and its fine now. The res of my login screen is like 800*600, but as soon as I login, it goes to the native 1680*1050 (we talking about gnome)
<brobostigon> Brutality: down load the normal setup, and run"wine setup.exe"
<Ace2016> !tell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Polarina> ConstyXIV: Call technical support.
<xeer> hi everyone. my arch is x86_64 using v7.10. I have firefox v2.0.x with the nspluginwrapper for adobe flash player 9. I could be at a website that has a flash object on it, it would work fine and then randomly disappear leaving only a grey box. seems the npviewer.bin program crashes. I have to restart firefox to get flash to work again. is this a known issue? is there a way to solve this?
<mDemocritus> Tu13es: /me shrugs
<mad_max02> DAMN
<mad_max02> deluge got removed
<mDemocritus> Tu13es: sorry man, i've got nothin
<ConstyXIV> Brutality: use rhythmbox (installed), or banshee
<mad_max02> any other ideas on torrent clients for gnome ???
<Ace2016> Is there a way to pass a message to another irc user when they login???
<Brutality> Is it the same as iTunes ConstyXIV ?
<ConstyXIV> mad_max02: get transmission
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: google deluge-torrent and get the latest deb for ubuntu
<silent_> Brutality: ConstyXIV is right, use rhythmbox, it is a linux-based itunes clone
<ConstyXIV> Brutality: very close.  you have rhythmbox installed
<Brutality> Ok, thank you very much
<zod_> How to install the rar and other file compression apps ? unrar is good?
<Brutality> I will get to it right away
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: I'm using it now. It rocks.
<tmcfulton> When I start Ubuntu, the window server won't start, and it tells me that get-edid is not installed, I probably  need the proper driver, help please?
<Brutality> It's good to keep Wine installed right?
<silent_> Brutality: for certain things
<silent_> can't hurt
<Brutality> Ok great
<ArthurArchnix> zod_: unrar unrar's your rar files. If that is good, then it is good.
<brobostigon> Brutality: you will not be able to use the itunes store with that,as its not itunes.
<Brutality> I dont use the store anyway :D
<sageb1> zod, "sudo apt-get install unrar
<silent_> buying music?
<sageb1> "
<Brutality> Its just so i can get my music and movies on my iphone
<silent_> ...oops...
<zod_> how to unzip my zipfiles then? :)
<Brutality> Haha
<mDemocritus> zod_ what's the error you get when you try extracting one of those archives?
<tmcfulton> The window server tells me that get-edid isn't installed, what do i do?
<Brutality> Darn, ya got me ;)
<chris0> real quick question here. If you have a mouse in a USB port, hoe do you determine what it's called in /dev? It's not /dev/input/mice (my eraser mouse) or /dev/psaux (my touchpad)
<fung> unzip?
<Polarina> Brutality: It doesn't harm anyone; other than limiting your current storage capacity.
<xeer> hi everyone. my arch is x86_64 using v7.10. I have firefox v2.0.x with the nspluginwrapper for adobe flash player 9. I could be at a website that has a flash object on it, it would work fine and then randomly disappear leaving only a grey box. seems the npviewer.bin program crashes. I have to restart firefox to get flash to work again. is this a known issue? is there a way to solve this?
<Brutality> ok
<Brutality> Great support in here, really appreciate it
<brobostigon> Brutality: install wine, then run wine setup.exe.
<silent_> Polarina: disk space is cheap
<ArthurArchnix> zod_: Gutsy can unzip files already. Nothing more to do. Right-click and choose extract.
<tmcfulton> If somebody answers your questions, it's good
<silent_> ArthurArchnix: we've been telling him that for ages, he doesnt get it
<erUSUL> xeer: i have seen flash crashes but not that much that it becomes a problem for me
<Brutality> when I run it, it gives me a black screen until i right click
<ArthurArchnix> silent_: Good to know.
<ronandi> what do you use to get widgets in gnome?
<hischild> I have an atheros 5007EG wireless card. I had to compile a specific madwifi version for it to get it working, and it stopped working. The modules are not being loaded and when attempting to do so, i get unknown symbol and disagrees about version warnings.
<sageb1> tmcfulton, what was the program that failed?
<zod_>  an error occurred while trying to open the archive
<tmcfulton> The window server
<silent_> ronandi: there are a couple options, you can use gdesklets
<tmcfulton> I have no window server running
<mDemocritus> ronandi: right click on the panel, add app or something like that
<xeer> erUSUL: seems it likes to crash when I have more then one flash object on the page. sometimes it works, other times it disappears.
<silent_> ronandi: and there was another, but I can't remember it, it's not included in the repositories
<sageb1> tmcfulton, samba or X11?
<tmcfulton> err...
<xeer> myspace is a flash killer, they always have like 3 objects on the page at once
<ronandi> ok thanks
<hackeron> sageb1: just tried x-lite - no echo at all, but doesn't run on linux - GRRRR :'(
<tmcfulton> X11, I believe
<sageb1> tmcfulton, you mean, you get no GUI
<tmcfulton> yeah, no GUI
<silent_> ronandi: do you mean adding things to your taskbar?
<zod_> and that is what i got when trying to unzip my zip files:  an error occurred while trying to open the archive" any one know of an program that will unzip my zipfiles?
<hackeron> anyone here had speakerphone voip on Linux with no echo? - care to share how you did it?
<sageb1> zod, unzip
<nikrud> zod_: install   unzip    and try unzipping it with that (in a terminal).  You might get a more useful error message
<mDemocritus> zod_ did you try right clicking on the archive itself, choose extract?
<one_matthias> ho how can i change screen resolution on the screen saver for ati graphics card ...
<Brutality> When I plug in my iphone it doesnt show in the rhythmbox program?
<xeer> I actually managed to get the error messages from the nsplugin wrapper
<ronandi> silent_: both on to desktop, and taskbar. I oced my computer, so some temp meters would be good
<silent_> ronandi: http://linux4world.blogspot.com/2007/10/top-8-widget-engines-for-linux-platform.html
<magnetron> hackeron: move the mic away from the speaker
<hackeron> magnetron: makes it worse
<Pupeno> Hello.
<zod_> yea did try right click dont got that extract to choose there
<hackeron> magnetron: unless I move it too far away for it to be practical
<xphox> sup
<silent_> ronandi: a combination of gnome panel apps and some sort of widgets/desklets app will do the trick
<magnetron> hackeron: then move the speaker away from the mic
<mDemocritus> zod_ try nikrud's suggestion
<tmcfulton> sageb1: I changed my graphics card
<silent_> ronandi: play around with things, that's the great thing about linux, there's lots of choice
<chris0> real quick question here. If you have a mouse in a USB port, how do you determine what it's called in /dev? It's not /dev/input/mice (my eraser mouse) or /dev/psaux (my touchpad)
<Pupeno> How can I mesure the speed of my Ubuntu to compare it when it is running directly on metal and on virtualization? any benchmark?
<Brutality> What do I do to make the rhythmbox detect my iphone?
<tmcfulton> sageb1: I most likely need a driver
<zod_> what the command to give in terminal for install that unzip program?
<sageb1> tmcfulton, ohhhhh. yes. your new card is nvidia?
<silent_> Brutality: buy a mac
<erUSUL> xeer: well all i can offer is my experience it is not as bad as yours so i dunno
<tmcfulton> No
<hackeron> magnetron: I get no echo with skype or x-lite on the same machine, it's a software issue - I need a sip client with better echo cancellation
<tmcfulton> It's integrated with the motherboard
<nikrud> zod_:   sudo apt-get install unzip
<xeer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: passing an unknown instance
<DieseL`nix> lo
<Brutality> Hm so I cant use this to migrate music and moveis to my ipod & iphone?
<magnetron> hackeron: what client are you using?
 * chris0 passes an instance
<xeer> googling that error produces no help what so ever. seems im the only one
<tmcfulton> sageb1: It's integrated with the motherboard
<sageb1> tmcfulton, let me see: you replaced motherboard?
<brobostigon> Brutality: i have my doubts you will get an answer, very few peple will have tied that.
<tmcfulton> No
<zod_> what the command to give in terminal for install that unzip program? please?
<Brutality> Oh ok
<DieseL`nix> having a problem installing screenlets on gutsy... can't find any working repos, debs or source to compile?
<Pupeno> Brutality: have you tried Amarok, just to see if some free software is capable of doing what you want.
<hackeron> magnetron: ekiga, linphone, kiax and kphone - terrible echo in those 4
<tmcfulton> sageb1: I used to use a real card, but it didn't work very well
<Wolf23> somebody help me plz!!
<Brutality> I will try right away Pupeno
<silent_> Brutality: no idea, if there is it's probably beta/alpha software... if you buy apple products you have to expect apple to monopolize their technologies
<ArthurArchnix> zod_ what is your zip file called and where is it located?
<billy___> when i try to install the bcm43xx-fwcutter package the package installer gives me this error :    Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libc6    what do i do?
<Brutality> yeah but I switched from windows to ubuntu because i saw somewhere that it is indeed possible
<nikrud> zod_:   sudo apt-get install unzip   . You might want to try using xchat for your irc, it highlights lines with your name in them. Less likely to miss a message
<erUSUL> !anybody | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sageb1> tmcfulton, do you know your motherboard specs? maker, model number
<silent_> Brutality: then you should go back to where you saw it was possible and find out how
<Brutality> Yeah if only I remembered hehe :D
<sageb1> e.g. "asus f2b"
<billy___> anybody?
<Brutality> I think it was with Wine tho
<zathras_laptop> how can i correct a package that failed and now apt-get reports that the source file is missing
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  thanx, but on ktorrent i have delete the torrent with the data file, so how could i recover the file?>
<brobostigon> Brutality: a prog that works with a normal ipod is gtkpod, but if its works with iphone, no idea.
<silent_> Brutality: http://www.google.ca/search?q=iphone+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Brutality> Wow, thanks for the support
<DieseL`nix> hello? anyone here got screenlets working on gutsy?
<Brutality> Amarok it is! :)
<KelebekSohbet958> Selamlar..
<gnychis> whats the best way to install acroread? I don't want to use evince
<magnetron> hackeron: the phenomenom you are encountering is called "feedback" and is caused by the sound from your speaker being picked up the mic. if you try using a head set, you'll notice the difference. what you could do is lowering the mic volume level. that would reduce the effect.
<chris0> DieseL`nix: my experience is that they are extremely flaky...
<silent_> Brutality: "Amarok and gtkpod can wirelessly sync music with iPod Touch and iPhone, including adding, editing and playing songs and playlists."
<towlie> i plugged in my hfs+ formatted usb external hard drive into my ubuntu box and it mounts it but it says its read only. doesnt linux support hfs+ read/write ?
<KelebekSohbet958> Bye..
<brobostigon> !medibuntu | gnychis
<ubotu> gnychis: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ArthurArchnix> Brutality: Just tuning in, in case you haven't seen this page, for your reference... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone  my apologies if it's been covered.
<hackeron> magnetron: I know what I'm experiencing, what I want to experience is echo/feedback cancellation :)
<mDemocritus> gnychis: that question makes me shudder
<silent_> Brutality: Google - It's just a click away
<chris0> real quick question here. If you have a mouse in a USB port, hoe do you determine what it's called in /dev? It's not /dev/input/mice (my eraser mouse) or /dev/psaux (my touchpad)
<Brutality> Amazing support, thanks guys
<sageb1> towlie, perhaps
<silent_> sageb1: you're a towel
<magnetron> hackeron: so did you try reducing the mic level?
<Brutality> True silent_, sorry
<hackeron> magnetron: yes
<mDemocritus> gnychis: try a couple other pdf viewers, check synaptic for pdf readers
<gnychis> mDemocritus: if evince had a snapshot tool like acroread, it would be great... but instead i have to keep taking screen shots and cropping
<towlie> does anyone know if  theres read write support for hfs+ formatted drives in linux
<zod_> my zip file is called "Crossover.Pro.6.2.0.1.painejake.zip" and is Locaded in my home folder ArhurArchnix
<DieseL`nix> chris0,  i've used them before and they were ok, just cant find any repos or debs, or even source to bloody install from
<silent_> Brutality: np, it just gets really crowded in here when people ask questions that are already on the wiki/forums
<hackeron> magnetron: to far lower levels that skype and x-lite get no echo/feedback whatever you want to call it
<mDemocritus> gnychis: aha... i'll bet there's a dozen FLOSS pdf readers, one or two probably has that function
<CoasterMaster> What's a good (SIMPLE) video editing program?
<DieseL`nix> just out of interest, what alternatives are there to screenlets, other than gdesklets... ?
<Wolf23> Helpers!!  thanx, but on ktorrent i have delete the torrent with the data file, so how could i recover this file please
<mDemocritus> gnychis: i don't know of any off the top of my head
<gnychis> mDemocritus: no problem, thanks
<Brutality> Yeah I understand
<Madman6510> Can someone tell me how to make it so I can have two different wallpapers on two different virtual desktops?
<sageb1> user trying to get linux to read hpfs : please look at url: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Filesystems-HOWTO-4.html
<kantor> hi, I've install ed ubuntu 7.10. How can I use my, or how can I make my ATA hard drive to be seen like a SCSI device (instead of hda to be sda) ?
<mDemocritus> CoasterMaster: have you tried kino?
<silent_> kantor: I don't know that you can... why?
<mDemocritus> CoasterMaster: just a suggestion... i have no clue how simple it is
<Wolf23> wb bruenig
<brobostigon> Madman6510: i use enlightenment, and it does that.
<sageb1> specifically: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Filesystems-HOWTO.html#toc4.5
<zod_> Tnx all the Zip works great now ;)
<Madman6510> brobostigon: would it just be sudo apt-get install enlightenment to install it?
<silent_> zod_: you got it goin finally?
<silent_> zod_: good stuff
<mDemocritus> zod_: glad to hear it
<kantor> in fedora my hda is sda because uses the sg dtiver
<hischild> what's the main difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<brobostigon> Madman6510: yep
<kantor> silent_, in fedora my hda is sda because uses the sg dtiver
<CoasterMaster> mDemocritus, i'll check it out
<silent_> kantor: I have a feeling you're in the wrong place
<ArthurArchnix> zod_: open a terminal and cut and paste the following command: cd ~/ && ls | grep zip
<Madman6510> brobostigon: ok, I'll try that
<zod_> yea thanks all, i dont know what i do with out all ure help ;=)
<mDemocritus> kantor: yea fedora is strange like that
<sageb1> hischild: man aptitude  then man apt-get
<towlie> does anyone know if  theres read write support for hfs+ formatted drives in linux
<mDemocritus> kantor: that's why we use ubuntu :P
<sageb1> towlie, which hpfs?
<brobostigon> Madman6510: enlightenment is a whole DE, so you have to change to it in your login screen
<sageb1> os/2 hpfs?
<towlie> sageb1,  hfs+
<nikrud> hischild: not a lot anymore. aptitude has better search functions, and a nice ncurses interface
<Wolf23> any of the felpers plz  thanx, but on ktorrent i have delete the torrent with the data file, so how could i recover this file
<Madman6510> brobostigon: ok
<magnetron> hackeron: first of all, I did not write Ekiga so start complaining to me. if you want skype, just install it. and if you're looking for a SIP client with echo cancellation, use Ekiga. so you need to reduce the feedback in your setup.
<one_matthias> anyone now hot to set screen sice in screen saver
<towlie> sageb1,  no mac os x
<silent_> Wolf23: if you re-load the torrent most torrent programs will run hash checks on already downloaded content
<hischild> sageb1, i was just looking for a quick answer instead of searching ... it just popped into my mind and i started wondering ..
<one_matthias> sorry , anyone knows hot to sett resolution when screen saver turn on ...
<gnychis> ubotu: the only problem i'm having with acroread and medibuntu is acroread: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<hischild> nikrud, right ... so i can just stick with apt
<Wolf23> silent_:  torrent i dont have it save from the tracker site but just open it
<nikrud> hischild: I used to use aptitude exclusively, but have switched to apt-get based on advice from a canonical support guy (except for the searching)
<one_matthias> i get the wrong screen resolution when the screen saver kicks in ...
<zod_> how do i install this file here "cedega-engine-6.0.5-local-update.i386.cpkg"?
<silent_> Wolf23: re-download the torrent, or if you can't, find a new source
<silent_> and delete the old content downloaded
<gnychis> brobostigon: the only problem i'm having with acroread and medibuntu is acroread: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<chimp_in_basemen> .accessirc.net
<sageb1> hfs apps in ubuntu linux: "apt-cache search mac|grep hfs
<chimp_in_basemen> bah hahaha
<sageb1> "
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: Aptitude was created to cover up for problems with apt, problems that have been resolved for about two years now. AFAIK that's the only reason aptitude exists.
<Wolf23> silent_:  the torrent is not on the website so i have to upload it another time
<brobostigon> gnychis: no idea,sorry
<magnetron> hackeron: here are som things you could do to reduce the feedback: 1.make sure the mic isn't pointing towards any of the speakers. 2. adjust the mic amp levels. 3. try disabling the mic preamp.
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, may i ask what problems they were if you know by chance?
<silent_> Seveas: I'm guessing that link is... not nice?
<brobostigon> gnychis: i am half asleep, no  concentrating
<hischild> nikrud, and may i ask you why he gave you the advice to switch?
<Seveas> silent_, spam
<Wolf23> silent_:  the video file aso delete when i hit on delete torrent with all data
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: the source of all my present, past and future knowledge...http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<silent_> ah
<magnetron> zod_: we do not provide cedega support. the fellows in the #cedega channel do, though
<mDemocritus> gnychis: looks like you need to upgrade libpango... you might have to compile the source yourself
<hackeron> magnetron: 1: done 2: done 3: done -- still terrible echo
<silent_> doesn't cedega have paid support
<hackeron> magnetron: have you personally managed to get a speakerphone setup working?
<nikrud> hischild: based on 'a strong recommendation' from the ubuntu uber-geeks to recommend apt-get ;) I think it now has some functionality that aptitude doesn't expose yet.
<Seveas> silent_, they have, but that won't give you support on illegal downloads ;)
<silent_> Wolf23: ohh... yea, you're never getting that data back
<magnetron> hackeron: did you get the same result with skype in ubuntu?
<hackeron> magnetron: no, skype is flawless
<sageb1> user with hfs+ question: hfsplus - tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes -- ubuntu has this app for hfs+
<gnychis> mDemocritus: :\ then medibuntu is not doing its job :P
<Wolf23> silent_:  looool so, there is no way?
<magnetron> hackeron: so you have a "flawless" voip client. be happy.
<silent_> Wolf23: yea, its gone
<Wolf23> :(
<Wolf23> bad
<hackeron> magnetron: I don't, it's not a voip client, it's a skype client :) -- I need a voip (a.k.a sip or iax) client
<sageb1> gnychis, think ofit as your motherboard needs its special version of libpango
<silent_> that happens every now and then... people come in saying they "rm ____" and need the file back
<silent_> "wheres the recycle bin??"
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, that doc makes me think it would be better to use aptitude ...
<Wolf23> silent_:  ok dont worry about this thing, can u tell me if voice chat from websites support on linux?
<chris0> real quick question here. If you have a mouse in a USB port, hoe do you determine what it's called in /dev? It's not /dev/input/mice (my eraser mouse) or /dev/psaux (my touchpad)...
<Seveas> silent_, we should hack rm to move to the recycle bin :)
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, then again, i'm going to assume this was that problem you said that was fixed?
<silent_> Seveas: totally could
<billy___> hello guys, i need some help with gettin my broadcom card connected. can anyone help me out with this?
<towlie> does anyone know if  theres read write support for hfs+ formatted drives in linux
<silent_> Seveas: move to ~/.Trash
<sageb1> wolf23, was this an important file?
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: No... the doc explains why people used to recommend aptitude. Those reasons no longer exist.
<DieseL`nix> how do you uninstall a .deb?
<Seveas> !broadcom | billy___
<ubotu> billy___: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<magnetron> hackeron: the clients are good, but you really should compare the results you have now to what you would get with a headset.
<Wolf23> sageb1:  yes :(
<Seveas> DieseL`nix, dpkg -r packagename
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, aah i see ..
<erUSUL> DieseL`nix: dpkg -r packagename
<hackeron> magnetron: I need a speakerphone, headset works fine, that doesn't help me
<nikrud> Seveas: don't mess with the unix commands, pls :)
<tmcfulton> Could somebody find the package containing the command or program "get-edid"
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, because ... apt-get does have autoremove now ... which does the same correct?
<Seveas> nikrud, never ;)
<tmcfulton> I can't because X isn't working
<bruenig> !find get-edid
<ubotu> No packages matching 'get-edid' could be found
<billy___> seveas: ive read that millions of times.. no helo
<billy___> help**
<sageb1> billy___, simple solution: if this is a wireless question, the answer is broadcom hasn't freed them to open source i.e. switch to another maker
<silent_> Wolf23: voice chat from websites... I suppose it would depend on the format. if it's a stream usually there is the option to download a .pls to use in a media player or some sort of plugin for firefox
<tmcfulton> Hmm
<hackeron> magnetron: have you personally managed to get a working speakerphone on Linux without skype?
<tmcfulton> X server tells me that it can't find get-edid
<Seveas> billy___, then you'll need to explain your problem in more deail
<Seveas> detail*
<billy___> sageb1: im using a dell 1501.. theres no possible way i could switch the wireless card
<sageb1> billy, however, if you wish to try to get broadcom to work, have you tried ubuntuforums?
<bruenig> tmcfulton: that doesn't mean get-edid is a program
<tmcfulton> or a command
<Wolf23> silent_:  Firefox Cannot Accept The Active x Plugins
<Wolf23> Please use Microsoft internet Explorer or MSN explorer To Enter The Site
<billy___> seveas: ive tried bcm43xx-fwcutter and ndiswrapper, neither worked
<bruenig> tmcfulton: program command, same thing
<sageb1> oh, the dell 1501 broadcom centrino
<Seveas> billy___, pastebin the output of lspci
<Seveas> !pastebin | billy___
<ubotu> billy___: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: Correct. here's another article you may be interested in... http://www.pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<silent_> Wolf23: hmm, I don't know much about active X in linux... but if it has anything to do with windows it's typically a negative result
<bruenig> a command is an invocation of a particular program usually involving that programs name: thus firefox is both a program and a command
<billy___> seveas: what file format can i use in ubuntu thats compatible with windows notepad? my ubuntu comp has no internet access whatsoever
<tmcfulton> Well, can you help me get X server working?
<Seveas> billy___, ah -- can't you hook it up with a wire for now, would make this a zillion times easier
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, thanks ... reading
<silent_> Wolf23: just did a quick google search, apparently people are recommending running IE, probably IE 6 in wine
<billy___> seveas: LAN doesn't work either
<rp3__> my icon for update manager notifications has dissapeard any idea how to get it back?
<silent_> Wolf23: not sure, try it yourself
<Seveas> billy___, if not, do this: lspci > foo.txt
<Wolf23> bruenig:  so is there a way to work voice chat on linux?
<Seveas> and copy over foo.txt, open it in wordpad (not notepad) on windows
<sageb1> tmcfulton, i missed your reply to my question about motherboard manufacturer name and model number
<tmcfulton> It's a Dell
<tmcfulton> I don't know the model number
<silent_> dude, you got a dell
<billy___> seveas: where is the foo.txt file at?
<billy___> dell sucks
<Seveas> billy___, in your homedir probably
<Wolf23> silent_:  thanx . but i dont know
<Seveas> and watch your language please
<silent_> Wolf23: read up on wine
<sageb1> billy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459684
<silent_> Wolf23: http://www.winehq.org/
<tmcfulton> Dimension 5150 is all I can tell you
<Seveas> tmcfulton, sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<silent_> tmcfulton: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go through it carefully?
<Wolf23> silent_: can u help me
<tmcfulton> sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<tmcfulton> oops
<tmcfulton> no I didn't
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, ok now i'm getting a little bit confused ... IMO apt has all the same functionality and has always served me well ... Aptitude seems to have some features that apt-get doesn't have ... does it have a downside?
<silent_> Wolf23: unfortunately not, a lot of learning to use linux is individual, crack a beer and browse the net
<sageb1> tmcfulton: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" gives info about motherboard and cpu
<billy___> seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59870/
<Seveas> billy___, hmm, never seen *that* broadcom before....
<DrIP> hi all
<DrIP> i need a bit of help
<billy___> seveas: what do i do?
<silent_> Wolf23: if you want to install wine to play around with it then in terminal enter "sudo apt-get install wine"
<hischild> on a little sidenote ... ndiswrapper has a huge range compared to madwifi when using an atheros 5007EG
<Brutality> If I go to terminal and type iphone-mount, it says 'cannot touch, permission denied
<sageb1> tmcfulton: sudo dmidecode    - gives motherboard info
<Brutality> What do i do :|
<Wolf23> silent_:  i have it install
<billy___> !ask|DrIP
<ubotu> DrIP: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Seveas> billy___, hope for someone else in here to be able to help you :)
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: I'm not aware of any specific downsides.
<silent_> Wolf23: past that it's up to you to figure out how to use it... it's fairly straightforward
<DrIP> i need my linksys wmp11v4 working with ndiswrapper
<hischild> Brutality, precede it with sudo =)
<billy___> seveas: lol okay, thanks
<magnetron> hackeron: you could try these Sip softwares: kphone, twinkle, linphone and wengophone . you could install them with applications > add/remove
<hackeron> magnetron: I have tried all those :(
<Brutality> Can you say that again in words I understand? :$ I'm like really new into this
<Wolf23> silent_:  see pv
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, so basically, aptitude seems superior .... nikrud however was suggested by some linux guru's to use apt-get ... i'm trying to figure out why
<Seveas> billy___, it would seriously help if you can get the wired net working
<silent_> what's that linux ventrilo/teamspeak open source equivalent? I can't remember it's name
<sageb1> mainly bios information and model and manufacturer
<silent_> yack...
<silent_> no
<hischild> Brutality, sure. Instead of just typing  " iphone-mount " you have to type " sudo iphone-mount " as it's an operation that requires root privileges
<DrIP> i have no internet other than my wireless and i /need/ it to work
<Brutality> ok thanks let me try
<hischild> silent_, you mean mumble?
<silent_> mumble, that's the one
<magnetron> silent_: teamspeak.
<sageb1> brutality, "precede it with sudo" means "sudo [command variables...]" as in "sudo netstat -atunp"
<sageb1> oh andthe password is the one for your user account
<ArthurArchnix> hischild:  "Once you start using aptitude it is best to continue using it rather than alternative methods of installing packages; otherwise you lose the advantage of aptitude keeping track of which packages you have deliberately installed." That's a quote from the debian user manual... it also says that aptitude is the preferred method.
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: "aptitude is now the preferred text front end for APT, the Advanced Package Tool." http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch-package.en.html#s-apt-install
<Brutality> Ok now it tells me I should add myself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again
<joe_> Hello, I dont know if anyone can help me, but I have a wireless lynksys g pci adapter, and for somereason I can get it to connect to my network at all.
<magnetron> silent_: there's a teamspeak client in the ubuntu repositories.
<Seveas> Brutality, sudo gpasswd -a your_username_here fuse
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: I think I'm going to switch over now. The problem is going to be not accidentally apt-get updating :)
<Brutality> sweet, thanks
<Seveas> Brutality, and then logout + login
<DrIP> any help? when i try to make ndiswrapper it phails miserably
<Brutality> with terminal ?
<joe_> can anyone help me?
<Seveas> Brutality, yes
<Brutality> Thanks, sec
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, alright .... ubuntu is about a month old on my laptop now, i've installed a lot of packages ... would it still be preferably to use aptitude? or will i get some trouble with it?
<Seveas> !wifi | joe_, here are some tips 'n tricks
<ubotu> joe_, here are some tips 'n tricks: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joe_> thx
<Wolf23> silent_:  is it works?
<e345> how do you change file association defaults?
<mDemocritus> joe_ the first step would be to find out what chipset the card has
<Seveas> e345, rightclick on a file, look through the context menu
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: My guess is that you'll have no problems switching, but that the benefits of using aptitude will only be applied to anything you install from this point forward. Otherwise, you shouldn't notice a different. That is, however, AFAIK
<nikrud> e345: right click a file of the type you want to change, and select properties at the bottom. Change it in the open with tab
<hischild> DrIP, can you be more specific? what does it do? what commands did you run?
<cable> how in the world do you burn a dvd movie with linux?
<cable> i can't find anything that works
<snypzz> need a program to watch DVD's
<nikrud> !dvd | snypzz
<ubotu> snypzz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tsrchristopher> this makefile installed a module to my kernel how do i remove it?
<e345> nikrud: i did that, trying to switch from Movie Player to VLC and its not sticking?
<magnetron> hackeron: do you run your own asterisk server?
<Brutality> Hmm, still gives me this after closing and re opening: Unable to write to /media/ipod.  Please adjust permissions and try agai
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, because currently i'm leaning towards aptitude ... i've heard a lot of good stories about it ... (and i'm laggin like hell for some wierd reason, but that's a sidenote) ...
<bill1> seveas: i connect the wire to my ubuntu comp so im on the net on it, what can i do now?
<nikrud> e345: be sure to move the radio button
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, so ... aptitude it would appear to be from now
<e345> i did.
<Seveas> bill1, cool, try system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: I've been using apt always, but after going over it all with you I think I'm going to switch too.
<snypzz> thanks
<sageb1> adding user account to a group: "sudo nano -w /etc/group" and edit the group by adding user account name to it i.e. after last colon in line with a space after that colon, or after the previous user account preceded by a comma separator eg fuse:x:139:username1,username2
<bill1> seveas: it said the bcm43xx is not in use or somethin like that
<sageb1> note 139 may not be the UID for fuse
<Seveas> sageb1, EWWWWW
<sageb1> GUID
<Brutality> Hmm, still gives me this after closing and re opening: Unable to write to /media/ipod.  Please adjust permissions and try agai
<Seveas> sageb1, always use 'adduser user group' or 'gpasswd -a user group'
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, yes. The only tool i understood properly so far was apt for it ... and i was satisfied with apt-cache, apt-file and the others ...
<hischild> sageb1, why not just use sudo adduser user group?
<sageb1> hey i cant find an addgroup app
<sageb1> that works better
<ArthurArchnix> hischild: It will be really good for me because I install a lot of deb's manually, like deluge-torrent, exaile, phatch, skype. Previously apt would download dependencies and leave them forever if I removed the programs. Aptitude however will remember that those dependencies were downloaded with skype and remove them when I remove skype.
<bill1> kind of off topic: anyone know how i can make a DIY ethernet router? lol
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, that sounds pretty good
<sageb1> bill1, wired or wireless?
<mDemocritus> bill1: a couple network cards and ipcop
<Seveas> bill1, get an iptables introduction, 'iptables quick reference' from o'reilly is ok
<bill1> sageb1: wired
<sageb1> bill1, proprietary or linux? >:)
<Brutality> Is there like anyone here, who've gotten to the point where he can add music/movies to his ipod/iphone, please come pm with me, I feel like a dumb guy right now.
<magnetron> hackeron: which codecs do you use? i recently learned that the speex codec has good echo cancellation. ekiga and linphone supports speex, but it needs to be supported on the server side too.
<tmcfulton> Well, I've managed to get X working, but now I have poor rendering speeds
<sageb1> bill1, floppy?
<bill1> sageb1: floppy?
<magnetron> hackeron: see if you can enable speex support in the asterisk box
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, yush, i'll switch to aptitude :-) sounds great
<aghachi> eopard
<bill1> seveas: i installed everything through the restricted drivers manager, now what? what can i do to see if everythings working right?
<ronandi> anyone know how to get CS via Steam running?
<captine> hi all.  anyone using a good blogging application for offline typing?  using blogspot and dont seem to have a nice graphical editor?\
<Seveas> bill1, in the terminal, run this command: sudo iwlist scan
<nikrud> Brutality: http://gtkpod.org , I compiled recent versions of that and libgpod for my 3dgen nano
<bill1> nseveas: no scan results
<Brutality> nikrud:  easier then Amarok?
<tmcfulton> sageb1: I have X working, but I have horrible rendering speeds
<nikrud> Brutality: the amarok in ubuntu doesn't support later versions of ipods, hardy will have the support
<sageb1> bill1, there is a floppy linux router with firewall and also a cdrom version
<Brutality> ok
<sageb1> tmcfulton, ok, this is a dell laptop?
<tmcfulton> desktop
<sageb1> wait, scratch. you took out a video card
<bill1> sageb1: haha you mean sneakernet?
<sageb1> bill1, noooo that's when you add files using a floppy
<billy1> do i gotta restart after installing with the restricted drivers manager?
<Seveas> billy1, possibly
<visof> i want know partitions of my hard disk from ubnutu ?
 * nikrud still sneakernets vital stuff
<sageb1> if it says to
<billy1> seveas: actually now that i think about it ya cuz the comp has to load the firmware into the wireless card.. aight thanks brb
<visof> is it fdisk to do this?
<erUSUL> visof: better use gparted
<nikrud> visof: yes,   sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> !gparted | visof
<ubotu> visof: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<sageb1> linux router project is what i suspect openwrt is based on: http://pigtail.net/LRP/
<nikrud> visof: that fdisk -l is about the only fdisk command you should use, though
<tmcfulton> sageb1: perhaps I should do a more careful configuration of xserver-xorg?
<aks_> hello
<aks_> I'm trying to get my laptop to run at higher refresh rates than 60hz
<aks_> I've been editing the xorg.conf but it doesn't seem to be working
<Falstius> aks_: with an LCD?
<aks_> Falstius: yes
<sageb1> tmcfulton, your X11 is doing what to your monitor screen?
<sageb1> aks_, which video chipset/card?
<tmcfulton> Rendering at a speed of 10 fps and giving me display delays sometimes when more than one motion is happening on screen
<aks_> sageb1: ATI Mobility Radeon 9100 IGP
<aks_> sageb1: acc. to HP specifications, the max should be 70hz
<sageb1> aks_, mmmm ati. now that's a tough one.
<aks_> sageb1: I've found, I just downgraded to 6.10 for the proper driver
<sageb1> tmcfulton, it'd be nice to get the motherboard bio version
<Falstius> aks_:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate#Liquid_crystal_displays
<sageb1> aks_, and you still have problems?
<aks_> sageb1: not with the driver, that's fine - both 2d and 3d accel are working, which was impossible to get in 7.10
<tmcfulton> BIOS?
<sageb1> aks_, yes, and ati is going to delay that for 7.10 and beyond
<sageb1> mainly cos microsoft asked for help for vista problems with ati cards
<aks_> Falstius: hmm
<sageb1> tmcfulton, yes if i knew what version of bios that dell motherboard is, i can use it to figure out the motherboard model number and find out about the video
<aks_> Falstius: thanks for the link
<aks_> Falstius: I suppose the constant headache I've had since I began with linux two weeks ago is not because of the refresh rate after all :)
<Lam> i have a USB mouse that worked initially with 7.04, but when i did a 'apt-get upgrade' a few months ago, my mouse stopped working
<styrman> is there an application that can download streams ? i'm watching this one hour tutorial in movie player but it plays it as stream.. and i can't go back or forward :P
<kbrooks> i want to password protect a program. when it starts, i'd like a prompt for a password. is there a program that makes this easy?
<sageb1> aks_, no that comes from sitting in one spot without timely breaks
<sageb1> i mean, at least zen meditators sometimes circumabulate
<tmcfulton> sageb1: Bios Revision A02
<sageb1> A02?
<sageb1> is that a GLX?
<tmcfulton> GLX?
<ronandi> how do you get steam?
<tmcfulton> What is GLX?
<billy1> hello can anyone help me configure my bcm card? i installed the drivers via the restricted drivers manager, but the wireless still won't connect. what do i do now?
<kbrooks> ronaldo:
<kbrooks> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<bianconeri4ever> hello I am using ubuntu 7.10 and i need some help with the garbled fonts on wine
<lostxion> hello was wondering if anyone could tell me how to fix a problem that says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lostxion> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lostxion> "
<sageb1> tmcfulton, sorry. optiplex gx series
<erUSUL> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter | billy1
<ubotu> billy1: bcm43xx-fwcutter (source: bcm43xx-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<soundray> lostxion: have you tried to do what it says?
<ronandi> kbrooks: yeah, but for linux/
<ronandi> *?
<kbrooks> lostxion, type dpkg --configure -a
<tmcfulton> I have a Dell motherboard
<lostxion> in the terminal???
<soundray> lostxion: yes, with sudo
<lostxion> very new to linux
<lostxion> thanks ill try
<kbrooks> ronandi,would we link to steam if it didnt work on linux?
<billy1> erUSUL: i already did that
<sageb1> it could even be a dell dimension 2350
<mDemocritus> i'm having issues with a supposedly usb mass storage class device not persisting in /dev... the dmesg logs show detection and assignment to /dev/sdb 1 and 2, but when i try to mount it, cat it, or fdisk it, /dev/sdb doesn't exist... it assumes write through for drive caching, i have a feeling that has something to do with it... any ideas?
<kbrooks> ronandi, there's a way to run steam on linux, with wine
<tmcfulton> sageb1: My motherboard is a Dell DM051
<kbrooks> !wine | ronandi
<ubotu> ronandi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<billy1> is there any command i can use to see if the drivers and firmware are loaded correctly?
<aks_> sageb1: yes, it's as if blood drains from your head
<sageb1> tmcfulton thanks
<killown> how I do to change main menu icon from gnome panel?
<SNuxoll> killown: it's part of your icon theme
<billy1> is there any way to check if the drivers and firmware for my bcm are loaded correctly
<sageb1> tmcfulton, and the monitor is LCD?
 * N3bunel is away: Over and Out ...
<sageb1> a dell  dm051 uses the i945 chipset
<choudesh> quiet channel tonight
<tmcfulton> Yes
<tmcfulton> Dell E196FP
<soundray> mDemocritus: have you tried anything else? Like ls on the devices?
<mDemocritus> ls /dev/sd* only shows my internal drive
<e345> i need assistance getting video to play on my external VGA port from my laptop
<soundray> mDemocritus: is there anything else in the logs?
<nitromaster> exit
<soundray> mDemocritus: if the devices are created at first and then removed, there should be something reported in dmesg
<marlon__> could anyone possible give me a hand? my laptop ubuntu has stopped booting :(
<mDemocritus> soundray: i've checked messages, syslog, they don't show anything... dmesg is the only thing that shows anything, but no errors
<e345> anyone know how to get an eternal VGA port to work in Ubuntu?
<soundray> mDemocritus: have you got other mass storage devices, and do they work?
<sageb1> tmcfulton: this fix might work: http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.30/intel-945-video-hint/
<chickenFuego> e345, yes, for an ati card on laptop..
<Ezra> marlon__ what error message-------error 15?
<sageb1> if you aren't squeamish about using nano from bash
<mDemocritus> soundray: yep, external hdd with ntfs and fat partitions works fine
<dataangel> hmmm
<soundray> mDemocritus: and have you tested the strangely behaving one with another distribution or OS?
<mDemocritus> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59875/ here's the relevent dmesg output
<dataangel> i am trying to convert a dvd to a .mp4 file for my sony walkman video player ???? any sugguestions
<sageb1> marlon, can you boot up the liveCD?
<dataangel> i have dvdrip
<dataangel> but it does not do .mp4 files
<marlon__> sageb1 yes i can
<mDemocritus> soundray: yep... ubuntu dapper ppc on an old ibook, and knoppix on the same machine that i want it to work with
<marlon__> ah im sorry, im being dragged away
<dataangel> its supposed to like i-pod video files
<marlon__> i'll be abck in about 20 mins
<mDemocritus> soundray: same thing
<dataangel> oh yeah i installed automatix
<marlon__> it started by reading my hard drive a really lot, and slowing down my comp to the point where i had to hard reset it
<dataangel> 2 that is
<soundray> mDemocritus: "Buffer I/O error on device sdb" sounds like an error message to me...
<marlon__> and now it wont boot anymore, after acpi services the screen goes blank, and the hard drive light stays on solid :(
<mDemocritus> soundray: that's after i pull the usb cable
<skrimpy> can anyone help me figure out why there is no user list displaying in xchat?
<marlon__> anwyay, back in 20, appreciate any ideas you guys might have then!
<dataangel> i am going to try to get it to play a divx5 file, i dont expect to get anywhere though
<mDemocritus> soundray: not that it matters, but the machine i want to get this to work with is running ubuntu studio, and the device is a Zoom HD16 multitrack recorder
<rsp> anton090: :)
<anton090> tja
<mDemocritus> soundray: and it SAYS it's mass storage class compatible
<skrimpy> running on Feisty and have XChat (not xchat-gnome) and my user list is missing completely
<tux97> hello i'm having trouble connecting to my network on this laptop  every other computer is fine what can i do?
<sageb1> dataangel: have u tried handbrake: http://handbrake.fr/
<mirrorcolor> how to mount a new partition so ordinary users can write permission to it?
<dataangel> not yet, i shall have a look though
<mDemocritus> soundray: you know if there's any way for dmesg to be more verbose? or if there's any other usb diagnostics i can use? i tried lsusb, but it gave me the same info that dmesg did
<soundray> mDemocritus: from the dmesg messages it appears that it is, but if the devices vanish without a trace...
<billy1> what can i do to check if all my broadcom drivers are running?
<ethand_> billy:  run lspci in a terminal
<mDemocritus> soundray: that's why i'm so confused
<soundray> mDemocritus: I know you've tried syslog, but I always do a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and observe what is logged while I plug a problem device
<billy1> ethand_: what do i look for?
<ethand_> lspci | grep broadcom
<billy1> ethand_: will you look at a paste of it for me?
<soundray> ethand_: that won't tell anything about the drivers and firmware
<mDemocritus> soundray: yeah... syslog didn't show anything at all... it was odd
<ethand_> if its working it will show there. thats what it sound like he wanted to check....?
<soundray> ethand_: billy1 said "drivers" not "hardware"
<J-a-k-e> hello all does anyone know why sound in ubuntu just doesn't sound as good as sound in windows for me
<billy1> drivers and firmware
<mDemocritus> soundray: i'll give that a shot when i'm at the machine... is there any way to tail -f the dmesg log?
<billy1> i want to check which drivers and firmare are loaded and what is not
<ethand_> if firmware is working it will be in pci. if drivers not working, you dont have network
<soundray> mDemocritus: tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<billy1> ethand: im trying to get my bcm4311 working.. right now im connected thru the wire
<mDemocritus> soundray: wow i can't believe i missed that lol
<ethand_> billyl - gutsy?
<billy1> ethand yep
<billy1> where do i go for compiz help?
<sageb1> dataangel, the fix is to convert dvd to mpg and use ffmpeg to convert to mp4
<soundray> billy1: to see what drivers are loaded, use lsmod. Firmware-related messages should be in /var/log/syslog. I can't tell you what to look for specifically in a broadcom device
<sageb1> something like in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DVD_to_MP4
<mDemocritus> soundray: but that'll give me the same info... can i increase the verbosity of the dmesg log?
<ethand_> have you looked under 'restricted driver manager' ?  because gutsy has firmware support for broadcom now but it defaults to restricted drivers..you can enable it first
<beargins> hello
<mDemocritus> soundray: or is there a log for hald?
<billy1> ethand_: thats how i enabled the drivers, but for some reason my wireless still isnt working
<Reng> is there a program that allows you to password your folder??
<soundray> mDemocritus: I don't know
<mDemocritus> soundray: rats... any other ideas?
<mDemocritus> soundray: eventually i'll get a windows machine over there to test it with, but i was really hoping to avoid that... if it works on windows but not linux i'm outta luck
<soundray> mDemocritus: ask the manufacturer?
<mirrorcolor> how to mount a new partition so ordinary users can have write permission to it?
<mDemocritus> soundray: hah the moment i mention linux they'll laugh and hang up lol
<sageb1> billy1, you have tried suggestions like firmware method or ndiswrapper method?
<ygorabreu_br_spa> billy1:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mDemocritus> soundray: of course, i suppose i could try....
<billy1> sageb1: yes, and i have looked at that d*** wifi docs page sooooooo many times
<ethand_> billyl:  i got my bcom working with ndiswrapper -yes
<billy1> ethand: ndiswrapper never worked for me
<billy1> ethand: can you direct me to the page that told you how to do it?
<sageb1> billy1, i had a client who basically ordered a non broadcom pcmcia card and solved his problem
<sageb1> which threw out a weeks worth of help
<ygorabreu_br_spa> i could only be able to get my broadcom working by usin' wifidocs+ndiswrapper
<stevendemorez> is there such a thing as a v4l2 library to download?
<soundray> mDemocritus: manufacturers of niche stuff such as media are usually more flexible than the ones who produce for the broad mass market
<tmcfulton> sageb1: no, it didn't work
<sageb1> tmcfulton, hm
<billyguitarhero> anyways after my comp rudely disconnected me
<soundray> mDemocritus: I bet they are aware of Ubuntu Studio as well
<ygorabreu_br_spa> billy1:u know the specifications of ur device? by lspci?
<ethand_> billyl - yes - give me a moment to find
<mDemocritus> soundray: good god i hope so... the hd16 is so effing cool, it'd be so much better if i could pull wavs straight off it
<soundray> mDemocritus: well, I hope you find a way
<asker> hi someone knows how i can change a pdf document title? not the file name!!!
<billyguitarhero> ygorabreu_br_spa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59876/
#ubuntu 2009-03-09
<sdasdas> Flare183, no problem
<crdlb> andre1: ok, it is working, what you can do is go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects, and make sure that's set to None
<crdlb> andre1: then you can use alt+left mouse button to move the window around so you can see all of it
<BrandonB> I just want to say thanks to all who have helped me get Ubuntu up and running, so Thank you!
<|kush> sup guys
<|kush> i'm here on ubuntu :D
<silentContender> genii, reinstalling libc6 does nothing
<|kush> I downloaded irssi, but i cannot get it running
<|kush> lol
<zash> |kush: you downloaded irssi?
<PoetOfShadows> |kush: what's the error given?
<redhawk> anyone know how to launch Anim 2000 after install
<zash> |kush: tarball or with package manager?
<Huufarted> Anybody know what I need to remove from /etc/resolv.conf to force Ubuntu to use dhcp for them?
<BrandonB> :\
<BrandonB> Why wont my wireless workj ;(
<andre1> crdlb  I can't change the resolution.
<BrandonB> I got the wep key , but it keeps asking for the authentication
<genii> silentContender: Looks like something similar on this here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/59758
<PoetOfShadows> BrandonB: what kind of WEP do you have?
<sprinkmeier_> Huufarted, unrelated. DHCP can tell you which DNS servers to use, which ends up in /etc/resolv.conf, but editing resolf.conf won't affect DHCP
<BrandonB> It recognises my card (thank god)
<BrandonB> 64 bit
<skooz> can i use my printer that is connected to a windows computer
<nightrid3r> skooz yes
<PoetOfShadows> BrandonB: are you sure that you are using the correct type of WEP password? If I recall, there are like 3 different types of WEP
<skooz> good
<andre1> crdlb I have a 19" flat panel lcd screen.. the max resolution for this monitor + video card is like 1340x900
<Huufarted> sprinkmeier_, dhcp can be used to populate DNS servers as well.  I'm trying to figure out how to make Ubuntu grab the DNS entries from the DHCP server again
<BrandonB> I am pretty sure :\
<crdlb> andre1: do you see the X Server Display Configuration page?
<Huufarted> sprinkmeier_, I overwrote the default /etc/resolv.conf but like a fool didn't back it up first
<sprinkmeier_> Huufarted, drop your interfaces and raise them again? or slightly faster: "sudo killall -9 dhclient ; sudo dhclient eth0"
<andre1> crdlb  yes, this is where I'm in, tryin to change the resolution
<crdlb> andre1: so what are the choices for Resolution?
<BrandonB> Anyone here like Lifehacker?
<BrandonB> >.>
<usser> Huufarted, /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten anyway with stuff your computer gets from dhcp server
<sprinkmeier_> Huufarted, or, look at /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases (it lists everything the DHCP server gave you) and un-munge the resolv.conf
<andre1> 640x480 & 320x240
<Huufarted> sprinkmeier_, thanks.  That will come in handy
<andre1> crdlb  ^
<crdlb> andre1: :/
<crdlb> andre1: did you try pressing Detect Displays?
<sprinkmeier_> andre1, 640 pixels should be enough for anyone...
<andre1> I believe the nvidia-glx driver is wrong.
<andre1> lol 640 is too large... i can't settle for 640 when it should be 1340
<AZP> hola a todos
<crdlb> andre1: you are using the proprietary nvidia driver, the only choice other than the 2d-only nv driver
<LjL> !es | AZP
<ubottu> AZP: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AZP> ok gracias
<andre1> damn... that's too bad. I'll stick to windows XP until there's drivers that can handle this I guess.
<LjL> !fixres | andre1
<ubottu> andre1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<unko> hey guys with song bird when i plug in my ipod touch it dosnt come up?
<[T]ank> anyone here familiar with gbtsco? I have installed it and attempted to pair with my bluetooth headset but it will not see the device.
<phuzion> Anyone here write PHP in Ubuntu and use SVN regularly?  I'm just moving from Windows, and I'm looking for a client that will interface with SVN nicely, anyone know of anything?
<AZP> hola no econtre el servidor en español
<[T]ank> following this tutorial: http://redmonk.com/sogrady/?p=1780&akst_action=share-this
<LjL> AZP: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<crdlb> andre1: I assume you have already looked in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, right?
<LjL> phuzion: not sure where PHP fits in there...?
<Flare183> !away | joss-away
<ubottu> joss-away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<phuzion> LjL: I write PHP code, and need a client that supports it, but also interfaces with SVN nicely
<andre1> crdlb , yes
<brunner> Setting up module-init-tools (3.3-pre11-4ubuntu5.8.04.1) ...
<brunner> Segmentation fault
<brunner> dpkg: error processing module-init-tools (--configure):
<brunner>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<FloodBot1> brunner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brunner> sorry, I didn't mean to paste that here
<brunner> but now that I did, does anyone know what might cause that?
<tw1tch> andre1: are you using the Nvidia X server settings package?
<LjL> phuzion: a "client"? i don't get you really. i understand what an SVN client is, but i have no idea what a PHP "client" would be. perhaps you mean a PHP-oriented IDE, with integrated SVN upload/download support?
<dean> cosmic rays
<dean> emacs
<phuzion> LjL, sorry, I need an editor
<andre1> tw1tch, yes
<sizzlefire> For some reason I keep getting SQUASHFS errors, can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<genii> silentContender: Do you have in /etc/event.d   director, files with names tty1 tty2    and so on?
<sizzlefire> that is during install by the way
<tw1tch> abdre1: and it will not let you change the resolution with it?
<Flare183> sizzlefire: Its the CD or your CD reader
<sizzlefire> ok, im pretty sure its not the CD, as I have used it in other computers
<sizzlefire> Buffer I/O error also
<andre1> tw1tch it will.. but the resolution is too low.
<brunner> can anyone tell me what might cause apt-get to seg fault while setting up module-init-tools?
<LjL> phuzion: uhm, off hands i can't find anything that's both a code editor and acts as an svn client. let me look better
<andre1> I should be able to have 1340x900 max
<dean> LjL: emacs works
<LjL> dean: err, yeah well i guess it does
<sprinkmeier_> phuzion, emacs. it's the last editor you'll ever need :-)
<tw1tch> andre1: what video card do you have and what video card does ubuntu say you have? using lspci
<unmonkey> it does a great job at cooking toast or changing tires
<LjL> phuzion: kdevelop depends on libsvn, so should probably have built-in svn capabilities (it's KDE though)
<unmonkey> but i think vi is the better editor
<LjL> editor wars in #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic please ;)
<andre1> tw1tch 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev a2)
<Nick_Meister> hello guys
<Nick_Meister> i tried to install LUK
<Nick_Meister> and it broke my computer please help me
<LjL> phuzion: anjuta depends on libsvn too, but i think it's pretty centered on C(++) development
<Juan> hey
<andre1> tw1tch VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<Juan> hey gurls
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister,  symptoms?
<tw1tch> andre1: this is as you expect? which driver does ubuntu hardware drivers give you?
<phuzion> LjL, I use a program called TortiseSVN on Windows, which is essentially a shell extension for SVN.  Is there anything like that for Ubuntu?
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, i get an error with grub as follows Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<andre1> nvidia-glx
<andre1> brb, i uninstalled the driver and i need to restart.
<LjL> phuzion: yes there is (though you asked for someone that also worked as an editor, so i didn't consider that)
<Nick_Meister> i booted the pc up with a live cd
<phuzion> Well, I don't mind separating SVN and editing
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, can you still boot into 'recovery mode' from GRUB? BTW, what's LUK?
<Nick_Meister> but i am clueless how to fix this
<phuzion> So, if there's stuff that works easily like that, then that rules
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, only into live cd all the options give me that error
<LjL> phuzion: on KDE, it's in kdesdk-kio-plugins. on GNOME let me look
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, Linux Unified Kernel
<phuzion> ok
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Unified_Kernel
<LjL> phuzion: actually on GNOME i can't find one.
<zcat[1]> anyone else use partimage? It segfaults here every time; usually I end up booting to the insert live CD to use it but that's a pain. I should be able to use in under ubuntu
<phuzion> Damn
<bruce89> phuzion: not really
<LjL> phuzion: of course there's a few frontends (that don't act as a "shell extension")
<Nick_Meister> i guess thats what i get for messing around with chinese software :S\
<m3gaman> When my machine boots now I have like 4 different ubuntu options....just wondering how come...http://paste.ubuntu.com/128536/
<trino> hiredgoon: how can i manually change something linke "system - preferences - keyboard: layout options - third level choosers"?
<phuzion> Hmm, what would a couple of those be, LjL ?
<divXjunk> hi ppl
<Nick_Meister> any ideas?
<trino> sry, its for all of you not only hiredgoon ;)
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, AFAICT LUK isn't a ubuntu thing, this might not be the best forum to get help.
<LjL> phuzion: just "apt-cache search svn client" and "apt-cache search subversion client", you'll find a lot (possibly also "subversion frontend" or "subversion gui", haven't tried those yet)
<ubersoldat> m3gaman, those are different kernel versions... don't worry, just boot with the latest
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, yes i understand but its so fresh that there isnt an english community it just got released in english this past month
<bruce89> haven't seen any
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, [b]leading edge stuff :-)
<bruce89> subversion frontends that is
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, this is the last place i can look
<LjL> phuzion: rapidsvn, esvn, subcommander, svn-workbench...
<divXjunk> i changed my pc's hostname in /etc/hostname... now everytime i  use 'sudo commands' it says: 'unable to resolve host <new host name>'??
<SuperMoops> Does anyone know anything to copy DVDs to AVI?
<divXjunk> any thoughts
<phuzion> I'm gonna check out rapidsvn, just to see what its like
<LjL> phuzion: and then kdesvn but that's kde again.
<SuperMoops> I can't figure out how to work dvd::rip
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, i ve been googling for a very long time on this, this is literraly my last resort
<m3gaman> ubersoldat: ok, so...I guess my next question would be is there a way to get rid of the older version? or is this something that happens when you upgrade?? because I only did the install like 2 days ago so...just trying to understand why there are 2 different kernel version now...thanks
<phuzion> LjL, right, I'd prefer to stick with Gnome, if at all possible
<sprinkmeier_> SuperMoops, thoggen does DVD->ogg
<ubersoldat> SuPeRhAm, AcidRips
<bruce89> phuzion: there is no GNOME frontend
<zcat[1]> SuperMoops: try k9copy it's a lot more simple
<LjL> phuzion: none of those i listed seems to be *strictly* GNOME. a couple should be GTK though.
<SuperMoops> zcat[1], k9copy runs slower than I don't know what
<bruce89> I've written my own copy script
<ubersoldat> m3gaman, sure, probably they will dissapear eventually by aptitude's magic
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, never heard of LUK before today, without sitting in front of it and potentially breaking it even more I wouldn't even know where to begin. Sorry.
<SuperMoops> sprinkmeier_, Yes, but it doesn't make it in to ONE file
<phuzion> LjL, all I really care about is that it works, lol
<zcat[1]> SuperMoops: weird. it's lightening fast on my 1.6ghz lappy..
<ubersoldat> m3gaman, anyway, those kernels won't bother you and they just use like 25MB of disk
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, well can we begin with fixing the grub?
<SuperMoops> Hm, I'm on a p4 1.8 dual core
<m3gaman> ubersoldat: ok I won't worry about it...thanks for the help
<sprinkmeier_> SuperMoops, Fair enough. It does what I need, just thought I'd mention it in case it might help.
<failers_> does gnome have some widget app, somewhat like the kde 4 so i can add weather , cpu usage etc on the desktop
<bruce89> not really
<ubersoldat> failers, gdesklets
<failers_> ubersoldat: ok
<bruce89> !tab | ubersoldat
<ubottu> ubersoldat: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubersoldat> failers, also checkout AWN
<ubersoldat> failers, pretty cool
<phuzion> LjL, rapidsvn seems to do what I want.  Thanks a bunch!
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, pastebin grub config file?If LUK do3esn't even get past GRUB then maybe it isn't ripe enough to try.
<ubersoldat> failers, and has simple widgets
<failers_> ubersoldat: oki
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, unfortunately i cant even load the old kernel
<bruce89> gadgets
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, it busted everything
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, well first where do i find it and whats the pastebin command cause all i have is live distro
<sprinkmeier_> !grub | Nick_Meister
<ubottu> Nick_Meister: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sprinkmeier_> ~paste |  Nick_Meister
<bruce89> !paste | Nick_Meister
<ubottu> Nick_Meister: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zcat[1]> ok, any alternatives to partimage. NOT g4u or dd if=/dev/hda or crap ike that though, stuff that's actually filesystem-aware
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, on ubuntu is lives in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Other distros hide it in other places, YMMV
 * bruce89 wonders what's wrong with dd
<genii> bruce89: Absolutely nothing
<bruce89> zcat[1]: tar
<zcat[1]> bruce89: I don't want a 40G image, I only want the 3G of files on there
<Makuseru> Do i need a special package to edit m4a files?
<SuperMoops> gah,
<bruce89> !m4a
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SuperMoops> connection went out
<zcat[1]> bruce89: and it's a windows partition, tar doesn't preserve any of th ownership etc
<SuperMoops> anyway, k9copy doesn't run good for me
<bruce89> zcat[1]: dd and gzip
<sprinkmeier_> zcat[1], gzip it. If the disk was formerly empty it'ss compress _really_ well
<LjL> phuzion: you might also want to keep an eye (perhaps in the form of an RSS feed from http://packages.ubuntu.com) in case this http://naughtysvn.tigris.org/ or this http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/GnubVersion get some time included into Ubuntu
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128544/
<zcat[1]> the disk wasn't formerly empty
<phuzion> LjL, Thanks, I'll do that
<LjL> phuzion: both are what you were looking for - i.e. similarly to Tortoise, they integrate into Nautilus
<SuperMoops> and I can't figure out how to work DVD::RIP or to make thoggen/acidrip make ONE file
<bruce89> phuzion: nothing too difficult about compiling it if you wanted to
<brunner> Intrepid should work fine with 2.6.18, right?
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, did you get it?
<zcat[1]> OK, any clues why partimage consistently segfaults in recent ubuntus, it worked on older ones and it still works off a recent insert
<brunner> What's the earliest kernel that Intrepid will work with?
<rconan> any way to install something with apt-get but have autoremove think it's unecesarry?
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, "root=UUID=d2fc1bf6-7916-45cc-b0fe-7e81c06b1bc9" means it's trying to find partition by UUID. Could this have changed? boot off lice CD and run 'sudo blkid /dev/sd[ab]*'
<phuzion> bruce89, my biggest concern with compiling my own software is compatibility issues down the road.  Suppose Nautilus gets an update and it messes with the interfacing between naughtsvn and itself, then I have go in and troubleshoot it and such.
<sprinkmeier_> s/lice/live/ debugging tool. freudian slip?
<silentContender> genii, sorry had to go.  Just look at the link you gave me.  It's similar to my case.
<shally87> ﻿hi i want to ask..is it possible to built a dns server when i have a dynamic ip?
<bruce89> phuzion: that's also a problem with packages
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, ran it nothing happened
<failers_> hmm anyone else using irssi
<LjL> shally87: not one that the rest of the internet will really be able to use
<jrib> failers_: best to just ask your question
<phuzion> bruce89, true, but the things that are in the repositories generally stay maintained and up to date with other Ubuntu packages.
<failers_> well i got graphical bugs in it
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, OK... /dev/sd[ab]* assumes SATA disks. try /dev/hd* for IDE?
<failers_> sometimes it gets 1 line behind
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, its a SATA
<failers_> and i have to move the window to get it "updated"
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, its a laptop
<GB1> Where to downloads Ubuntu 9.4 beta
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<shally87> LjL i dont get it
<silentContender> Does someone know how to fix getty?
<SuperMoops> I have about 77 Tracks to this one DVD, small tracks
<genii> silentContender: There seems from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058964   a guy who solved it due to no .bashrc in the users dir, he copied a template one over and chowned it. Your mileage may vary
<bruce89> phuzion: not unless upstream stops maintaining it
<SuperMoops> and each one wants to make a separate AVI for each track.
<LjL> shally87: what don't you get? i'm simply saying that nobody except you would be able to connect to your DNS server, if its very IP changes over time.
<SuperMoops> (or ogv)
<SuperMoops> Also, Acidrip wont let me do but 1 track at a time.
<shally87> LjL: owh..si i just can use a dynamic dns that aleady built out side is it? is there other way to use the dns sever =?
<Stinky> SuperMoops: try dvd::rip
<bruce89> heh
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128546
<LjL> shally87: now *i* don't get you.
<SuperMoops> Stinky, How do you work it ?
<Stinky> About the same as the others.  Configure, point, wait.  It's in the repos
<ubersoldat> SuperMoops, I think you should get an idea of codecs and containers
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, seems it does have sda
<SuperMoops> I create a "project" , choose the DVD image, then what?
<ubersoldat> there's nothing wrong with the software
<SuperMoops> ubersoldat, ?
<shally87> LjL: ﻿i just can use a dynamic dns that already built out side is it(dyndns,everydns,no-ip)? is there other way to use my own dns sever with a dynamic ip?
<silentContender> genii, no mileage
<failers_> my irssi keeps failing and be 1 line behind when i compare it to my windows irc next to me on the other comp and i have to move the console window to get it "updated" or just wait until someone else writes a new line and the line that didnt exist appears
<SuperMoops> Stinky, after the DVD is loaded, what do I do ?
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, so what do you think?
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_, 'sudo blkid /dev/sda*' should have worked then. argh... [ab] is a bach-ism...
<SuperMoops> I see, there is a RIP button in the DVD table of contents
<ubersoldat> http://www.ehow.com/how_2046915_rip-dvds-linux-acidrip.html
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, 'sudo blkid /dev/sda*' should have worked then. argh... [ab] is a bash-ism, might not work on your shell.
<bruce89> dash is the default /bin/sh
<Stinky> SuperMoops: Edit preferences, install anything that's missing, start project, point at dvd
<LjL> shally87: if what you do to do is to have your site listed on DNS, then just use dyndns & friends. if you want to set up your own public DNS server, there is no way on a dynamic IP
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_Meister, anyway... try 'sudo blkid /dev/sda*' and verify that the UUID matches
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128550/
<emma> How do you send the audio that's going to your speakers directly to the microphone, even if you have no actual microphone.
<emma> what im asking is, how do you accomplish the same thing, internally, as if you put a physical microphone next to your speakers.
<shally87> LjL: ok..thanks
<SuperMoops> xine is the only thing missing
<ubersoldat> emma, your mic should be on a dev
<silentContender> How do I repair getty?  I can't log in
<sprinkmeier_> Nick_, /dev/sda1 matches... sorry, I'm out of ideas at this stage.
<emma> ubersoldat: huh?
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, :*(
<ubersoldat> emma, your speakers are at /dev/dsp
<ubersoldat> emma, sort of
<ubersoldat> emma, and your mic is probable at /dev/audio
<SuperMoops> Warning: diskspace is low. This task needs about 418669 MB, but only 65246 MB are available.Do you want to continue anyway?
<SuperMoops> what in the world ?
<emma> yeah im not sure how to use that fact to further the goal in my question.
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, well i cant just reinstall the whole thing
<SuperMoops> That's what I get when I try to rip the selected titles
<SuperMoops> (and chapters)
<Nick_Meister> sprinkmeier_, any way to just reinstall grub and make it reconfig itself automatically?
<emma> ubersoldat: so do you cat /dev/dsp | /dev/audio
<emma> ?
<bruce89> SuperMoops: why do you have to have one file per disk?
<bruce89> disc even
<ubersoldat> emma, I would use > instead of |
<sprinkmeier_> !grub | Nick_Meister
<emma> i'll see what that does at least.
<ubottu> Nick_Meister: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubersoldat> emma, that could work
<SuperMoops> bruce89, I want to rip it in to one avi.  not a whole package of them, and why in the world would it be trying to use that much space?
<bruce89> something's misconfigured, but that's a complex program anyway
<emma> it said that /dev/audio is busy
<ubersoldat> SuperMoops, maybe you could use mencoder directly
<bruce89> or gst-launch
<SuperMoops> Would I be able to use Avidemux for this ?
<silentContender> genii, when I run "login" in the recovery console and enter user/pass, I get "Segmentation fault"
<bruce89> nope
<ubersoldat> emma, then I'm out ideas
<emma> what i want to do is direct the audio that's coming out of my speakers (say when im listening to music) directly back into the mic, so that i could have friends with voip hear it too
<genii> silentContender: Yeah, thats serious. Maybe the partition containing /home is bad
<emma> I'm not sure how to search for this on google or the forums
<emma> what is it called what I'm trying to do?
<genii> silentContender: (if it's on a  separate drive/partition)
<silentContender> genii, I only have one partition
<emma> (insanity?)
<ubersoldat> probably
<genii> silentContender: Have you fsck the drive recently?
<silentContender> genii, Yes
<ubersoldat> because the device is being used
<bruce89> Supermoopies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128551/
<emma> i don't need the device to be used.
<bruce89> thought that only does one title too
<genii> silentContender: Have you run memtest recently on your ram?
<emma> i want to direct the audio that's going to my speakers into the mic
<emma> ideally so i can still hear it in my speakers too.
<aihua> hi, can anybody tell me how to use XChat to log into a different IRC chat area, this is my first time using Xchat, and it automatically brought me here, but I want to go to the Gnome-shell chat area.
<bruce89> aihua: connect to gimpnet
<emma> aihua: /join #channel
<DIFH-iceroot> aihua: /join channelname
<emma> aihua: you need to put a # before the channel name
<ubersoldat> gnome-shell?
<bruce89> please, the gnome irc channels are not on Freenode
<emma> but there is no channel on Freenode called #gnome-shell
<Cige> how do you empty the trash on a USB drive without unmounting it?
<Flannel> emma: you're looking for audio loopback.
<silentContender> genii, tried reinstalling login without success
<emma> Flannel: okay this sounds promising.
<ubersoldat> aihua, your question is going to be about Bash, so...
<shally87> maybe a help in #vmware
<shally87> soy
<shally87> sorry
<aihua> I am really new to this.  I have the server name and the password (beginning with the #) but don't know where to enter them to change chat rooms.  this is my first time using IRC
<silentContender> genii, I have not ran a memtest
<lstarnes> aihua: /join #other-channel
<genii> silentContender: Have you tried making a new user and logging in that name?
<Supermoopies> I tried k9copy , put a check in the first checkbox, clicked "make MP4" and bye bye baby after that (crashed?)
<silentContender> genii, I have tried a new user too
<bruce89> aihua: irc://irc.gnome.org/#gnome-shell
<failers_> does compiz have any known graphical bugs with newest nvidia driver?
<bruce89> Supermoopies: there's a bug making k9copy useless
<genii> silentContender: I have nothing more to suggest at this time then, other than perhaps memtest on offchance your ram is possibly to blame
<aihua> bruce89, thanks.  that is what I have, I just don't know how to use it to get into a new room.  In Xchat, what menu should I enter to input what you just listed?
<silentContender> genii, running it now
<Supermoopies> Is there any alternatives to that besides DVDShrink ?
<bruce89> aihua: AFAIK you just click it
<emma> aihua: go to networks, scroll down the list till you find gnome
<aihua> Bruce89 & emma: thanks, i will try now
<emma> aihua: then click on connect and once on the gnome irc network type /join #your-channel
<bruce89> #gnome-shell to be precise
<rutski> libgtk2.0-0-dbg; how the heck am I supposed to use that package?
<bruce89> aihua: be aware there are very few people there
<rutski> when I install libc6-dbg it puts a libc.so.6 into /usr/lib/debug
<rutski> so that I can just point my LD_LIBARARY_PATH to /usr/lib/debug and I'm all set
<rutski> but libgtk2.0-0-dbg does no such thing
<rutski> so what the heck am I supposed to do?
<lstarnes> rutski: try running the program in gdb
<ubersoldat> yeah, good luck with that
<rutski> lstarnes: I do, it just loads the non-dbg version of libgtk; as I can see when I ask gdb to do an "info sharedlibraries"
<sauce> hello
<ubersoldat> "dude, learn to use a debugger, it's easy!"
<Dreamglider> i resized my swap partition a day ago. i have rebooted a couple of times no problem, but when i want to hibernate it does not work, the system comes back on as if i just locked the screen
<sauce> does anyone know how to get a broadcom 802.11g/b working on xubuntu?
<crdlb> rutski: afaik, gdb automatically looks in /usr/lib/debug for debugging symbols; you are not supposed to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<phuzion> sauce, its usually a matter of finding the Windows driver, and installing it using ndisgtk
<rutski> crdlb: ah, interesting
<spill> anyone know how to set a laptop display to start up at full brightness, in Hardy my laptop boots with the screen on the dimmest setting.
<Nick_Meister> guys please help me solve GRUB error 11
<rutski> crdlb: either way though, the debug lib isn't there! even though I installed the package
<sauce> which windows driver? im a noob with linux really
<bruce89> Dreamglider: what's the new size?
<sauce> i have some windows drivers
<verma_ii> hello, everyone, I cannot get my mp3s to work in rhythmbox, I have installed the package: ubuntu-restricted-extras .. but still whenever I add a new folder it says MIME type no recognized
<Dreamglider> bruce89: it's 3Gb
<Out_Cold> is there a way to have fsck not "resolve=UUID**"?  I have an encrypted drive which fsck doesn't recognize and it pretty much halts my start-up
<crdlb> !ddebs | rutski
<ubottu> rutski: ddebs is See http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/ and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html for documentation
<crdlb> you could try those
<bruce89> Dreamglider: sorry, misunderstood the problem
<TheManInDboX> NooB here, MCSE, gone linux... hate windows vista+ so i thought id go here anyone know how to do the Ubuntu wii setup... im having issues with blue tooth.. could use some help
<sauce> what is the correct way to use ndisgtk?
<rutski> oh, heh
<bruce89> !wii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wii
<kitche> sauce: umm ndisgtk brings up a gui
<spill> anyone know how to set a laptop display to start up at full brightness, in Hardy my laptop boots with the screen on the dimmest setting.
<rutski> crdlb: it still bothers me that the ubuntu devs would put such a broken unusable dbg package in the repo
<sauce> how do i log into root on terminal? when i try to apt get ndisgtk it says permission denied
<bigrigger> Out_Cold: in /etc/fstab put 0  0  at the end of that drive's line instead of 0 1
<jrib> !sudo | sauce
<ubottu> sauce: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ubersoldat> spill, maybe it's an energy setting configuration
<jrib> !wireless > sauce
<ubottu> sauce, please see my private message
<failers_> can some one highlight me and failers just testing
<jrib> failers_: no, do that somewhere else
<trino> how can i manually change something linke "system - preferences - keyboard: layout options - third level choosers"? (without xmodmap)
<failers_> jrib: you just did it thx
<rconan> anyone got any experience compiling something autotools based with "-m32" to get a 32-bit library?
<bruce89> rutski: looks fine to me - http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/libgtk2.0-0-dbg/filelist
<TheManInDboX> ..i use WMIGui and can use the command line to get the mac of the wii mote.. but i cant seem to get the wii mote to be seen in the gui... any thoughts?
<spill> ubersoldat: dosent seemed to make a difference no matter what I change in the settings
<Out_Cold> bigrigger, thanks! is there any way for fsck to check the drive without unencrypting it you think?
<TheManInDboX> i heard that i might need a laser pointer ... anyone know
<bigrigger> Out_Cold: no idea
<Hayloe> =/ can someone help? I didnt press eject before removing my External Hard Drive and now it wont mount again >.<
<kitche> Hayloe: umount the device
<Out_Cold> well thanks for the help mate
<rutski> bruce89: where do you see the /usr/lib/debug/libgtk* files? because I don't
<Hayloe> how would I do that through terminal?
<kitche> Hayloe: if that does not work then you could have did some odd stuff to that drive
<kitche> Hayloe: umount <place it mounted to>
<corey> how do I use an external monitor on my laptop? I do have it connected through vga.
<bruce89> rutski: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.4
<rutski> bruce89: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/libc6-dbg/filelist note how the libc6-dbg package installs /usr/lib/debug/libc6.so.6
<rutski> bruce89: nope, that's no good; the linker doesn't see that
<bruce89> oh, there's an extra /usr
<corey> how do I use an external monitor on my laptop? I do have it connected through vga.
<rutski> just try to get ld.so to load that debug lib into a program that links against libgtk; you won't be able to do it
<TheManInDboX> Ok OK better one, how to use the Root account and set it so i dont have to sudo anything?
<rconan> anyone got any experience compiling something autotools based with "-m32" to get a 32-bit library on a 64-bit system?
<Hayloe> how can I tell where my HDD is mounted to?
<ubersoldat> corey, how about pressing "Fn+F5" or something like that?
<jrib> !sudo > TheManInDboX
<ubottu> TheManInDboX, please see my private message
<ubersoldat> Hayloe, df
<bruce89> rutski: I see (sort of)
<corey> ubersoldat: No luck. There is a blue icon on the F5 that looks like it should work
<bruce89> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<rutski> bruce89: yea :(
<Dreamglider> corey: try system > pref > Screen res
<ubersoldat> corey, try rebooting with the monitor connected
<rutski> it's supposed to create symlinks like libgtk-x11-2.0-2.0.so.0
<rutski> because that's the name that gets embedded into executables linking against libgtk
<rutski> the libc6-dbg package makes such symlinks
<Hayloe> =/ its not mounted right now, I get an error "cannot mount volume" it is NTFS and it was mounting before I unplugged it without pressing eject
<rutski> libgtk2.0-0-dbg does not :(
<TheManInDboX> Ok last one, anyone know of a program that i can use to run Viso documents?
<Brad777> Hello I am having some troubel with my sound applications (ie. rhythmbox, amarok, gtkpod) when i plug in my ipod it makes them crash... with a Bus error and I don't know what that means can anyone help me?
<corey> ubersoldat: ctrl alt backspace?
<TheManInDboX> Visio*
<DIFH-iceroot> TheManInDboX: visio, inkscape (*.svg)
<Dreamglider> Hayloe: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ -o force
<jiggles> Hi all, does anyone know what should i use to expand a VM that's operating from 2 .qcow2 images?
<failers_> how do i force performance level 5 in powermizer?
<Hayloe> thank you very much Dreamglider
<bohemian_> hello everyone
<Dreamglider> Hayloe: np
<Dreamglider> Hayloe: it worked ?
<bruce89> rutski: no bugs in either Debian or Ubuntu bug tracker
<rutski> bruce89: :(
<bohemian_> if I have the stock installation of Ubuntu 8.10, what driver version do I need from this version?
<bohemian_> http://www.touchkit.com/LinuxDriver.htm
<rutski> I'm not surprised; I still suspect that there might be something I'm missing here
<Brad777> Hello I am having some troubel with my sound applications (ie. rhythmbox, amarok, gtkpod) when i plug in my ipod it makes them crash... with a Bus error and I don't know what that means can anyone help me?
<rutski> I'm looking into how other distros do this
<corey> soldat: i didnt work
<corey> soldat: it
<TheManInDboX> DIFH what is *.svg
<bohemian_> X server says I'm using X
<kindofabuzz> any one know that site that is kind of like a digg for command line snippets? i can't remember what it was
<bruce89> rutski: The libraries are installed in /usr/lib/debug and can be used by placing that directory in LD_LIBRARY_PATH is what the description says
<rutski> bruce89: hmm... well the fact is that the libraries are _not_ installed there :-/
<rutski> sounds like I should file a bug
<bruce89> TheManInDboX: Scalable Vector Graphics
<TheManInDboX> Bruce, how would i change a visio file into that format to run in on linux
<kindofabuzz> nvm, found it: http://www.commandlinefu.com
<DIFH-iceroot> TheManInDboX: you can save files with visio to svg-format
<bohemian_> X server says I'm using X org 1.5.0
<TheManInDboX> DiFH but if a file is emailed to me in a visio format how would i open it? I really dont want to use wine and office but it is looking that way... I know i can modify the dll's in IE and run it on Ubuntu to run the Visio files...
<TheManInDboX> but i really dont want to go back to windows
<natnayr> hell no one wants to
<natnayr> lol
<natnayr> but windows 7 seems kinda cool
<natnayr> linux like
<TheManInDboX> 7 sucks
<natnayr> how bad issit?
<bruce89> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<natnayr> improved from vista?
<natnayr> yes bot
<TheManInDboX> 7 is server 2k8 minus the server services
<Nick_Meister> I need help with broken grub
<Brad777> Hello I am having some troubel with my sound applications (ie. rhythmbox, amarok, gtkpod) when i plug in my ipod it makes them crash... with a Bus error and I don't know what that means can anyone help me?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Brad777, please post the error message.
<TheManInDboX> Its better then vista... Or the word i cant say, but it still has issues... I would recomend Linux based OS's over that any day..
<unperson> Hi.  I just moved my ubuntu install to a new HD (same computer).  I've gone through the instructions on "Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB" here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#GUI    and I've updated my /etc/fstab.  Have I forgotten anything I need to do before I boot from my new HD?
 * sdasdas se ausenta un rato
<bruce89> TheManInDboX: I'm afraid if you're stuck with MS formats, you need to use MS programs
<TheManInDboX> installing windows vista or 7, your better off tossing your machine off a bridge
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bruce89> or perhaps go to #rant
<TheManInDboX> take it easy all thanks for the help with root and visio
<bruce89> I suppose, I just don't want to see a flamewar
<aihua> Emma or Bruce 89, when I click on irc.gnome.org and then press "connect," nothing happens.  I just get a "none" (in my language) where the server list is to the left.  doesn't seem to give me a chance to enter any #chat room
<unperson> Seems like fixing grub and fstab is all I'd need to do.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Bruce, flamewars is need any times...
<bruce89> only in #rant
<unperson> I'm hoping those instructions are everything I'd need to do to fix grub appropriately.  I haven't messed much with grub in my time.
<bruce89> aihua: there should be a network list somewhere
<bruce89> aihua: select GIMPNet
<Bruce> i am having hell of a time with the keyboard shortcuts
<Bruce> i have set in preferences, keyboard short cuts..
<Bruce> but when i press next-track for vlc player, it wont do it
<Brad777> Rodrigo_Lopes: Bus error
<pl> how do i enable wireless / auto eth0?
<Bruce> any help on this?
<aihua> @bruce: there is an irc.gnome.org on the network list, and when I click on in and press connect, nothing happens.  I will try GIMPnet now
<bohemian_> what kernel and X version is an stock Ubuntu 8.10 uses?
<bruce89> !info linux-meta
<ubottu> Package linux-meta does not exist in intrepid
<ricardo1> hi can you help me by mistake i modified vipw how can i restore it?
<bruce89> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bruce89> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 648 kB
<DIFH-iceroot> 2KB kernel?
<bruce89> metapackage
<DIFH-iceroot> ok
<Rodrigo_Lopes> 2kb kernel.. I want one.. where.. how... :p
<Brad777> Rodrigo_Lopes: that is all it says "Bus error"
<ricardo1> help i changed vipw by mistake
<bruce89> bohemian_: ^
<bohemian_> thanks bruce89
<aihua> Bruce89: it worked! but how am I able to see a chatroom for irc.gnome.org's server via GIMPnet?
<nanex> Guys I need some help with Apache2. Just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 8.10 to test this. With nothing in .htaccess, if I type localhost/index.php or localhost/index (without the .php extension) I'm taken to the same page. I'm not doing any rewriting yet. Anyone know why this is?
<ricardo1> i changed vipw by mistake what can i do?
<bruce89> aihua: same network
<akgraner> #ubuntu-women
<akgraner> oops
<LjL> ricardo1: changed like what?
<LjL> akgraner: they'll hate you for that.
<r6h4k3r> moi
<aihua> Bruce89: that's great.  i don't know how this vudoo works, but it does so thanks!
<ricardo1> LjL: i deleted some entries
<LjL> ricardo1: like your user?
<ricardo1> maybe
<ricardo1> i dont know what i deleted
<ricardo1> how can i restore it
<ricardo1> LjL: can you help me please?
<ricardo1> what should i do?
<DIFH-iceroot> ricardo1: what is vipw?
<LjL> ricardo1: i can't help you restore it if i don't know what changed, since i don't believe vipw makes a backup. can you currently log in?
<ricardo1> DIFH-iceroot: an administrator for the passwd and shadow password files
<LjL> also known as "something you really shouldn't be using unless you know what you're doing extremely well"
<ricardo1> LjL i am logged in
<ricardo1> yes LjL i did a mistake
<ricardo1> I still logged off
<LjL> ricardo1: ok, but can you *still* login? (DON'T log out, just see if you can make a further login)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ?
<unmonkey> Ubuntu install today
<ricardo1> LjL how can i do that?
<unmonkey> box is freezing, likewise capslock and scroll lock light are blinking
<ricardo1> how can i know if i can make a further login?
<LjL> ricardo1: just ctrl+alt+f2 and login, then ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to X
<DIFH-iceroot> ext3 = ext2 + journal? or are there any other differences too?
<fireun> why would firefox/flash randomly break, and only play video for a few seconds, then loop audio?
<bruce89> DIFH-iceroot: htrees too
<DIFH-iceroot> bruce89: ok, thanks
<matt_keys> I'm still having iptables/route problems and not sure which it is. Can someone take a look? :http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routingiptables-problem-710040/#post3468919
<raylu> unmonkey: that's a kernel panic. congrats
<unmonkey> yay?
<unmonkey> soo, how do I figure out what's causing it? Cause its happening fairly regularly
<ricardo1> LjL: i could do that
<LjL> unmonkey: could be a lot of things, you should check the logs in /var/log. start by typing "dmesg".
<cHiOs> boot from ubuntu cd and look for log files
<Rodrigo_Lopes> fireun, do you now a your flash version???
<LjL> ricardo1: ok, so can you pastebin your current /etc/passwd? (it doesn't really contain passwords as i think you know)
<unmonkey> I've been mounting devices by hand
<LjL> ricardo1: it does give out to us the usernames on your system, though
<ricardo1> ok
<fireun> Rodrigo_Lopes: uh, no - 10 something
<LjL> unmonkey: that shouldn't cause issues normally.
<unmonkey> k, i'll reload it and see what's going on; be back with logs. thx
<gabriel> Hello everyone
<bruce89> !hi > gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel, please see my private message
<LjL> bruce89: that's a bit, err... superfluous? =)
<gabriel> I have a question, how can you protect the file system in ubuntu? I mean, so nobody can modify it or delete files
<bruce89> just wondered
<dioms> chmod?
<bruce89> gabriel: why would you?
<LjL> gabriel: nobody can modify or delete files in the root hierarchy (of course they *can* if they have physical access to the machine - just use a boot CD or anything).
<Rodrigo_Lopes> gabriel, How??
<gabriel> I have seen that in windows you can protect the hard drive so nobody can delete files from it
<LjL> gabriel: as for the home directories, that depends on how they're setup, i'm not sure whether current ubuntu versions set them for no access by others
<raylu> gabriel: like bitlocker? there's cryptfs
<LjL> anyone can always delete your files if they have physical access to your machine.
<ricardo1> LjL can i send you it by private?
<bruce89> gabriel: that will break upgrades
<gabriel> ok, something like that raylu
<raylu> gabriel: but that doesn't prevent people from deleting - what LjL said
<bruce89> !paste | ricardo1
<ubottu> ricardo1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gabriel> how can i secure my system then?
<LjL> gabriel: you can't. no system is "secure".
<Rodrigo_Lopes> gabriel,  the /home/user the "user" can change.. but /usr  /bin  and anothers directoryes only with administrator password...
<tsuna27> where does ubuntu keep the firefox temp videos
<bruce89> gabriel: for which purpose?
<LjL> gabriel: ask exactly what you want to achieve, and we'll tell you whether it's possible.
<LjL> or if not, why.
<bruce89> tsuna27: ~/.mozilla likely
<gabriel> for network purposes
<fireun> tsuna27: there are tools to do that for you
<LjL> gabriel: ubuntu is relatively secure without doing anything special, with regard to network attacks.
<ricardo1> ok thank you
<raylu> gabriel: unless you install new, insecure services or compromise your existing ones, no one without your password  will be able to delete files over the network
<ricardo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128560/
<LjL> gabriel: you could always set up a firewall if you're not behind a router, or if you're paran - i mean concerned about security.
<LjL> !firewall > gabriel    (gabriel, see the private message from ubottu)
<gabriel> ok, thank you for your answer raylu
<Siegfried> Does anybody have a workaround for the flashplugin-nonfree license (apt & wget) problem in jaunty?
<bruce89> ricardo1: surely just remove those 'A's and 'B's
<jrib> !jaunty | Siegfried
<ubottu> Siegfried: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ricardo1> yes thank you bruce89 what else can i do?
<Siegfried> thanks jrib and sorry
<swegner> Siegfried: http://is.gd/msg4
<bruce89> ricardo1: AFAIK, that's all that is wrong there
<LjL> ricardo1: if you'd given me time to answer, i'd have told you that pasting long stuff over IRC would result in you being disconnected... anyway.
<ricardo1> bruce89 but I deleted some entries
<ricardo1> LjL its ok no problem
<ricardo1> it was my fault
<unmonkey> ok, so I'm looking at the dmesg logs, they're pretty foreboding...
<unmonkey> what am I looking for to figure out what caused my kernel panic
<pl> hello.  Can someone tell me how to enable wireless? It disabled itself after i installed rndis for phone tethering.
<Siegfried> swegner, thanks a lot, that did it! :) (the rm -rf )
<gabriel> good night everyone, thanks for the help
<LjL> ricardo1: "aysql" on the last line should be "mysql", and of course you should remove the random letters in the previous lines.
<LjL> ricardo1: as for the rest, you might have lost some usernames, but there's no way for me to know
<swegner> Siegfried: good to hear.  I was having that problem earlier as well
<bruce89> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ricardo1> LjL: can this help: You have modified /etc/passwd. You may need to modify /etc/shadow for consistency. Please use the command `vipw -s' to do so.
<LjL> ricardo1: well yes, it does actually. but you shouldn't show us your /etc/shadow, because that contains the password. just check it yourself, and see if there are any users listed in shadow which are not there in passwd
<n2diy> ! bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ricardo1> ok LjL i will tell you
<Royall> what is a good C++ IDE for ubuntu?
<raylu> Royall: ides? psh.vim
<bruce89> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<DIFH-iceroot> Royall: kdevelop, eclipse, vi
<raylu> Royall: but kdevelop seems ok
<swegner> Royall: Eclipse has a C++ plugin which is pretty usable
<Flannel> Royall: eclipse or anjuta are the big ones
<raylu> and since when did vim and gedit count as ides?
<swegner> raylu: it's surprising how much you can do with a properly-configured vim setup  :)
<bruce89> that's why it says editors/suites
<raylu> bruce89: oh
<raylu> swegner: i'm only surprised at how not annoying and fast it is. want to say the same thing about gedit? :P
<bruce89> Eclipse or Netbeans are not GNOME
<LjL> raylu: also, they do offer syntax highlighting and stuff.
<DIFH-iceroot> raylu: vi is so powerfull, much more then any other editors
<bruce89> !war
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about war
<LjL> !-ide
<ubottu> ide is <alias> code - added by Pici on 2009-01-30 14:01:50
<bruce89> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> !no code is <reply> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<bruce89> <BestBot> The BESTEST ide is netbeans5.5, because 3 people (33%) said so! Follow in order, kdevelop with 2 votes (22%), vim with 2 votes (22%), gedit with 1 votes (11%), anjuta with 1 votes (11%), eclipse, pida, geany
<Flannel> bruce89: Really, we don't need that here.
<usser> LjL, geany, you forgot geany :)
<LjL> !code =~ s/monodevelop/monodevelop, geany/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<milosevic> hi, i was wondering, how do i turn "core dumps" on? I mean, i have a simple application that when executed yields a segmentation fault. I would really appreciate taking a look at the core dump
<milosevic> but there ain't one
<crdlb> milosevic: ulimit -c unlimited
<crdlb> milosevic: if it works, you'll see Segmentation Fault (core dumped)
<milosevic> man page says ulimit is obsolete
<milosevic> but yeah, i got a core dump
<ricardo1> LjL: I deleted lp mail gnunet and postgres what should i do?
<matt_keys> I'm still having iptables/route problems and not sure which it is. Can someone take a look? :http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routingiptables-problem-710040/#post3468919
<Nick_Meister> guys i am having a grub problem Error 11:  Unrecognized device string
<Wald1> How do I change the background in Nautilus? I seem to have forgotten...
<crdlb> milosevic: which man page says that?
<milosevic> ulimit's man page
<crdlb> milosevic: man 3 ulimit is for the function, not the command
<crdlb> ulimit is a bash builtin, so it's in man bash
<milosevic> hm
<milosevic> that sounds about right
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Wald1, go in Edit > Background and events...
<milosevic> thank you
<pope> Is there a way to configure thec NBR's launcher to show Place's folder contents within the launcher itself, as the application categories show their contents in the main frame of the launcher?
<ricardo1> I found that i deleted lp, mail, gnunet and postgres from vipw what lines should i insert?
<Wald1> Rodrigotr_LOPes: Thanks, found it
<Wald1> Doh, tab complete malfunction
<LjL> ricardo1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128568/ these are my entries for them (and there's no gnunet here), but i can't really guarantee the numbers are right. you should probably "sudo apt-get --reinstall install" postgres and gnunet (i've no idea what you'd need to reinstall for mail and lp, just hope mine work)
<Zeldarock> I have a quetion, will 5 gigs be enough for a virtual HDD?
<skel> Zeldarock: thats like asking if 100 pages of paper is enough for a novel ;)
<swegner> Zeldarock: it depends on what you plan on putting on it.
<ricardo1> thank you very much LjL
<M1TM> skel that depends,is it dirty?
<Nanner-Puss> Hey everyone
<skel> M1TM: that depends on what dirty is to you? It's a romance novel about a guy who keeps extra memory laying around, not in anti-static bags
 * M1TM giggles
<Zeldarock> I only have 6 gigs left on my real HDD after setting aside 5 gigs for the virtual HDD
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Zeldarock, but.. you want emulate what???? in virtual hdd???
<Zeldarock> ubuntu
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> using what program??? virtualbox???
<Zeldarock> yes
<skel> Zeldarock: I think you'll be fine with 5gb if its just the default install
<Royall> man, even getting a Hello World program to run in C++ on Ubuntu is difficult
<skel> Royall: whats different about ubuntu thats causing you issues with c++?
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Zeldarock, 5gb is much for simple ubuntu...
<Royall> skel: Whatever IDE I try, it's giving me errors
<Royall> Eclipse, Kdevelop, Geany
<skel> Royall: what happens if you compile manually?
<kitche> Royall: did you install build-essentials?
<Royall> all this deal about Makefiles and such
<Royall> I don't know how to compile manually
<skel> Royall: probably what kitche said
<Royall> build-essentials as in sudo apt-get install build-essentials?
<skel> Royall: I'd learn how to compile and link something manually before I went into using IDE's but obviously thats just my ho.
<skel> Royall: yes
<LjL> ricardo1: next time, use the users preferences in your GNOME to change users and groups. if you need to use the CLI, "adduser", "deluser" and in certain cases "usermod" work fine. don't touch passwd.
<maxagaz> how to reinstall a package using aptitude
<maxagaz> ?
<linxeh_> LjL: why shouldnt you use "passwd" ?
<swegner> maxagaz: sudo aptitude reinstall 'package'
<LjL> linxeh_: i mean the *file* /etc/passwd.
<DIFH-iceroot> linxeh_: to disbale login for example
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Zeldarock, xp runing wich 196 of ram and only 2gb of hdd http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/9444/screenshot1d.jpg
<linxeh_> LjL: oh I see :)
<anku> got a quick question im using my tv as a monitor and the problem is that i can't see start menu and im just wondering how i can see everything\
<Zeldarock> where'd you get that ubuntu theme?
<skel> anku: do you know what resolution your tv is?
<anku> 1080p
<LjL> anku: start menu...?
<skel> anku: I would drop out of X and go to a terminal while hooked up to the tv and try X -configure
<Zeldarock> rodrigotr: where'd you get you ubuntu theme?
<maxagaz> I did a "killall firefox", but still when I run firefox, i get this error message : "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<skel> anku: see what it puts in the x.org file it creates for you
<LjL> maxagaz: so try killall -9 firefox
<Jufis> LjL, what does that -9 do?
<LjL> Jufis: kill forcibly. it's SIGKILL.
<LjL> Jufis: man kill has a list
<Jufis> LjL, okay. thanks :)
<skel> Jufis: man signal will get you a good one too
<Jufis> skel, thanks
<skel> anku: just make sure you backup your current x.org file if you go with the one you generated
<maxagaz> LjL, i didn't work, i still have the same message
<LjL> maxagaz: does "ps aux | grep firefox" show anything?
<maxagaz> LjL, it only returned this line: "gilles    6613  0.0  0.0   3004   768 pts/0    S+   10:14   0:00 grep firefox"
<skel> maxagaz: there might be state files laying around in your .mozilla dir, you could try mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozaill-bak
<LjL> maxagaz: then it's not running, it only thinks it's running...
<mattgyver83> How can i find out what style of wifi card and drivers my machine is using?
<maxagaz> LjL, skel : ok, it works now
<skel> mattgyver83: ethtool may tell you
<mattgyver83> Thank you, I will look into that.
<LjL> maxagaz: but you've lost (well, moved) your settings and cache and stuff
<maxagaz> LjL, skel : do you know from which file does it come from ?
<LjL> maxagaz: no i don't know which file precisely signals that an instance of firefox is running
<Vovk> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble setting up gtk-recordmydesktop to record internal audio. I'm following the guide that mocha wrote here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986966 but I keep running into a snag on step 2. When i open pavucontrol it doesn't give me an option to move my music's output stream to the Jack sink, I only get the default alsa stuff
<BrandonB> :s
<skel> maxagaz: I'm not sure, what I'd do is move it back, then from command line, run strace firefox
<BrandonB> How can I reduce the Memory consumption of utorrent?
<skel> maxagaz: you should be able to see what file its reading to determine its running
<BrandonB> I mean not utoorent
<skel> maxagaz: and remove that
<BrandonB> Ubuntu
<Vovk> BrandonB, lol, that's a big distinction.
<LjL> maxagaz: ok, it's ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile directory>/lock
<LjL> maxagaz: remove that file, and you'll be fine
<Vovk> BrandonB, have you looked into different window managers, using lighter programs?
<BrandonB> Nope :\
<Vovk> BrandonB, i.e. Xfce instead of gnome or kde, exaile or audacious instead of banshee or Amarok
<BrandonB> I killed compiz and beryl
<musikgoat|main> BrandonB: as with any OS, reduce the number of services (daemons), choose a low power window manager (fluxbox or xfce), and watch what programs you use
<Vovk> BrandonB, it's a start :D
<BrandonB> :D
<skel> BrandonB: is memory an issue currently, and how did you determine that if so?
<Vovk> BrandonB, i personally love using fluxbox, but there's a learning curve to it...
<skel> <3 fluxbox
<BrandonB> It may be :S See Im getting a cheap PC to run as a home server
<BrandonB> and I would like to reduce it to just waht I need
<musikgoat|main> BrandonB: avoid a gui then!!
<BrandonB> :s
<Marco> BrandonB, don't install X at all
<BrandonB> I want a gui
<musikgoat|main> boo
<Vovk> BrandonB, lol, no
<musikgoat|main> :-P
<BrandonB> :S I dont like the terminal
<BrandonB> It scares me
<Vovk> BrandonB, links is the shiz :)
<fuffalo> if i want a good dualboot setup, should i install windows then ubuntu, or ubuntu then windows? (ie: what order)
<musikgoat|main> learn to love it :-P
<skel> BrandonB: you can export X based applications to your linux desktop without running a gui on the server
<Vovk> BrandonB, I have just the solution!
<Marco> BrandonB, the majority of the time, you're not using the server interactively, a GUI is a complete waste
<anku> Is it x-configure without spaces
<anku> ?
<Vovk> @ BrandonB, http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<skel> anku: no, X -configure
<BrandonB> Marco: I plan on VNCing
<skel> anku: just like that
<quaal> why does every program i use to try to play a dvd fail
<anku> ic
<Marco> BrandonB, what do you plan to do in the GUI?
<LjL> !dvd > quaal    (quaal, see the private message from ubottu)
<skel> anku: it will probe your system and create a x.org file for you
<BrandonB> Nothing, I just need to be able to mange two or three programs
<skel> anku: you can try with that one, but backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere safe
<bigrigger> fuffalo: windows then ubuntu
<Marco> BrandonB, most server setup is done on the cli or through web interfaces
<BrandonB> Well, I could do it htat way, but is it possible to boot the gui?
<BrandonB> When I need it
<BrandonB> then kill it when Im done
<Vovk> anyway, I'mma repost my sound question now :) I'm making a video of ubuntu to show to my friends, and I'd like to run some music in the background
<skel> anku: then copy the one it made in your homedir into /etc/X11 and /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or whatever your wm is)
<Marco> BrandonB, yes, tightvncserver
<Marco> but I still don't see the point :/
<Vovk>  I'm having some trouble setting up gtk-recordmydesktop to record internal audio. I'm following the guide that mocha wrote here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986966 but I keep running into a snag on step 2. When i open pavucontrol it doesn't give me an option to move my music's output stream to the Jack sink, I only get the default alsa stuff
<BrandonB> :\
<Marco> BrandonB, there's little to zero server administration that can be done from the GUI
<Vovk> BrandonB, trust me. running in the CLI can be fun
<BrandonB> :|
<musikgoat|main> heh
<Vovk> BrandonB, there's even games!
<Vovk> BrandonB, nethack, bastet ;)
<BrandonB> I will explain as simply as possible
<bruce89> aptitude
<skel> Vovk: have you tried using Jing? it's pretty decent (made from the techsmith guys) its not opensource but its free for personal use
<Marco> BrandonB, tightvncserver will use Xvnc to create an X instance that is only accessible through VNC
<skel> Vovk: good for demos
<Vovk> skel, I'll look into it, thanks :)
<skel> Vovk: np :)
<BrandonB> I am going to run about three programs, one is controllable via web, the other is just to make networking easier, the last has be accesible via other mean (vnc)
<Vovk> skel, but i do tend to try use an open source solution when possible. it would be nice to tell my friends that the video is 100% FOSS
<musikgoat|main> BrandonB: Marco's suggestion is probly the best,  start the tightvncserver when you need a gui, but otherwise you have a cli server
<BrandonB> So i will get tight VNC
<BrandonB> Ok thanks ;)
<LjL> !vnc > BrandonB    (BrandonB, see the private message from ubottu)
<BrandonB> and I will try to learn some of the terminal
<bruce89> !ssh > BrandonB
<ubottu> BrandonB, please see my private message
<BrandonB> Can you stop that :\
<Vovk> BrandonB, you don't know how much you will love it once you learn :)
<BrandonB> :)
<LjL> BrandonB: it's useful instructions revelant to what you've asked.
<skel> Vovk: I understand :)
<BrandonB> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anku> It says fatal  server error server is already active for display 0
<bruce89> BrandonB: what do you need a server for?
<BrandonB> Its a home file server
<Vovk>  skel, so I'm on their website. does Jing automatically record sound going through the standard output? (speakers)
<BrandonB> that will ease our *legal* downloads
<Vovk> skel, it's hard to tell from what they've written
<BrandonB> so our computers wont run as slow :\
<mrgxter> Is there a problem with ubuntu 8.10 and sharing folders?  When I share a folder I get accessed denied errors for sub-folders of the shared folder.
<Vovk> BrandonB, which is why you get utorrent and ubuntu mixed up, lawl
<BrandonB> lawl exactly ;)
<BrandonB> I was downloading the installer
<LjL> BrandonB: but out of curiosity, what is this application that needs to be run with X?
<BrandonB> :D
<anku> skel-- It says fatal  server error server is already active for display 0
<BrandonB> SOmething to capture live streams from the internet
<musikgoat|main> BrandonB: if you plan to run utorrent on that file server, i would suggest looking into deluge as an alternative (if that was a freudian slip earlier :-P )  it can run as a daemon with a web gui
<Vovk> aye
<fuffalo> in the ubuntu documenation it seems to tell me to install the 64bit version, if i have a processor that supports it... however i've heard that the 64bit version is a big hassle with a lot of applications compraed to the 32bit - is there any truth to that/
<BrandonB> So can Utorrent, but I will look into that
<bruce89> !transmission-cli > BrandonB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruce89> !info transmission-cli > BrandonB
<ubottu> transmission-cli (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client (command line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.34-0ubuntu2.2 (intrepid), package size 577 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<LjL> BrandonB: uhm, i'm sure there's a good few stream capturing possibilities without using a GUI... actually it's the last thing i'd think of using a GUI for.
<Vovk> BrandonB: that way you could run it on your ubuntu box, but then manage it in your GUI on another machine
<musikgoat|main> fuffalo: 64-bit has gotten much better in terms of program compatibility
<quaal> LjL, just did what it says to do for 8.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Ubuntu 8.04.1 (i386)
<quaal> it did nothing.
<maxagaz> LjL, skel : I still don't know where the problem came from, about firefox, but removing ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile directory>/lock didn't help
<BrandonB> Oh :\ can you suggest one?
<skel> Vovk: I think it'll just grab it through the Mic, I haven't tried the latest version which may get through stdout
<bruce89> fuffalo: depends how much non-free stuff you want
<Vovk> the only problem i've had in 64 bit is getting boxee to work... other than that... everything has been smoothe
<LjL> maxagaz: of course you removed it from the old directory - after moving it back to .mozilla?
<skel> anku: thats why I said logout of X :)
<LjL> quaal: and i suppose you are on 8.04?
<skel> anku: do this, ctrl-alt-F2
<skel> anku: then login
<anku> k
<LjL> BrandonB: VLC?
<skel> anku: then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LjL> BrandonB: live streams you mean video, right?
<skel> anku: then run the X -configure
<Vovk> skel, aah... that's the thing. I've no issue with gtk-recordmydesktop through the mic. I can narrate just fine. But in order to capture internal audio, i have to follow mocha's guide
<BrandonB> yes
<BrandonB> I mean tv shows and such
<Vovk> skel, the only problem is that what he says should be coming up is not coming up
<fuffalo> Bruce89, what do you mean?
<LjL> BrandonB: well VLC should be fine, no?
<anku> same thing
<skel> Vovk: ahh =/
<BrandonB> VLC
<anku> same message
<BrandonB> :s
<quaal> LjL, yes. i am using 8.04, therefore i followed the steps detailed for 8.04.
<Vovk> mocha, at first i thought it was a 64 bit issue, but he also uses 64 bit intrepid
<bruce89> fuffalo: tends to be less support for non-free things in 64 bit
<BrandonB> I only got ubuntu today :\
<skel> anku: then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.good
<BrandonB> Hence me being a noob
<bruce89> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 2651 kB, installed size 7268 kB
<LjL> quaal: right, well you never know
<maxagaz> LjL, i've removed .mozilla, moved .mozilla-bak to .mozilla and then removed the lock file
<Vovk> BrandonB, hehe... learn the basics before you go starting servers and whatnot :) you will benefit if you learn to walk before you run
<skel> anku: and sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BrandonB> :)
<BrandonB> hehe
<LjL> maxagaz: yes, that's what i meant
<wistol> Hi, would anyone be able to assist me with a problem
<musikgoat|main> bruce89, fuffalo: however, the 32-bit versions of those non-free things still work
<skel> anku: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<BrandonB> Its the only reason I got it :)
<maxagaz> LjL, what did i do that was wrong ?
<bruce89> !ask | wistol
<ubottu> wistol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BrandonB> But I have two weeks to play around with it first
<LjL> maxagaz: nothing i guess. "lock" is the only file i can see that comes and go depending on whether firefox is running.
<Vovk> BrandonB, heh... try to learn as much as you can. good luck and welcome to the community :D
<BrandonB> :) Glad to be here
<hunt577> Hi everyone!  Does anyone know how to fix a distorted sound issue in ubuntu
<LjL> maxagaz: perhaps try firefox -safe-mode, i dunno
<anku> i have to do that when clt alt f2?
<anku> in
<Vovk> hunt577, how exactly?
<BrandonB> I have a tendency to rush into things headfirst :)
<Vovk> hunt577, how is it distorted? is it a certain program?
<maxagaz> LjL, doesn't work too
<hunt577> Vovk : The sound starts, then it vibrates...i notice on youtube it does this as well but also freezes the video
<LjL> hunt577: distorted, like clipping? check your mixer, ensure all sliders are enabled in the preferences, and see if you have some strange "VIA" sliders. turn them down a bit.
<BrandonB> how can I kill the gui?
<LjL> maxagaz: i don't know really
<BrandonB> I know there is a command
<LjL> BrandonB: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<LjL> BrandonB: (if you're using gdm as your login manager)
<hunt577> LjL :  Thanks I will try that
<BrandonB> ^-^
<Vovk> BrandonB, it doesn't kill it, but you can hit alt+control+Function keys (F1,F2) to get virtual terminals
<Vovk> LjL, aah, nice
<musikgoat|main> BrandonB: hit ctrl+alt+f2  then login  then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<skel> anku: to get to a terminal outside of X11
<BrandonB> Whats with the Sudo in front of it all?
<LjL> !sudo > BrandonB    (BrandonB, see the private message from ubottu)
<Vovk> BrandonB, admin powers
<BrandonB> :D
<BrandonB> One more thing that makes it better than vista
<LjL> which doesn't take a lot, uhm
<Vovk> BrandonB, hehe... so you won't frag your system with 1 click... more importantly, so other people won't either
<maxagaz> LjL, i found the problem : .mozilla/firefox/<profile directory>/.parentlock
<BrandonB> :D
<wistol> I just installed ubuntu 8.1 on my secondary HD, it's an IDE. I have windows XP installed on my SATA drive. When i set the primary HDD to the IDE with ubuntu, it doesn't allow me to select the OS, it just boots to ubuntu. When i select the SATA with XP on it, it will say DISK BOOT FAILURE.
<bruce89> unless you stick sudo on the front
<maxagaz> LjL, thansk a lot for your help
<LjL> maxagaz: oh.
<LjL> maxagaz: i guess i missed that one
<Vovk> BrandonB, use it sparingly... there is no need to always have all admin rights on all the time... it's just unsafe
<BrandonB> So far Ive only typed in one command :p
<bruce89> wistol: XP has to be on the primary drive
<BrandonB> so I think Im ok
<ScottG489> Whats the difference between these two programs that come with ubuntu: "Remote Desktop Viewer" and "Terminal Server Client" ?
<wistol> bruce, i thought my SATA was the primary drive
 * bruce89 wonders why tsclient is even installed anymore
<Vovk> BrandonB, to learn to navigate, go to the guide I showed you :) you know... very basic things, cd, ls, mkdir, cp... etc
<musikgoat|main> ScottG489: the first is for vnc and the second is windows remote desktop viewer
<bruce89> wistol: I had to set it that way in the BIOS here
<bruce89> or in my case, the other way
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hi, anyone know an app for opening windows .bkf backup files?
<ScottG489> musikgoat|main: ahh ok thanks
<bruce89> wistol: and anyway, it appears grub isn't installed
<BrandonB> cd  mkdir
<BrandonB> is in Dos
<musikgoat|main> ScottG489: it'd be nice if the windows remote desktop viewing could be built into the first, but that hasn't been done yet, hence the second program
<wistol> it is
<BrandonB> I know that much :\
<hunt577> Vovk : I checked the settings but it doesn't seem to be changing.  The sound vibrates like someone shouting down a tunnel at you or something and vibrates
<wistol> when i boot from the ubuntu drive, i can access Grub, but windows doesnt appear on the list
<ScottG489> musikgoat|main: yea that would remove a lot of confusion too
<Vovk> So, i'm having an issue. I'm following a guide and the first step is to start a JACK server. I've done that (default settings). the second step is to open up pavucontrol and set the control from the program making the sound to the Jack Sink... but that is not an option
<LjL> BrandonB: actually, DOS has "md", not "mkdir"
<Vovk> hunt577: which version of ubuntu are you using? how long have you had it?
<bruce89> wistol: evidently it didn't detect windows at install time
<Vovk> hunt577: also... do you know which sound card you're using
<BrandonB> :\
<detrix> need help getting widnows to see a printer on my ubuntu machine.  Samba is setup, but how do I get windows to see the printer?
<BrandonB> Im pretty sure you can use mkdir
<wistol> bruce, do you think it may be because i have ubuntu on the IDE drive?
<Vovk> BrandonB, not the point :) just do some reading
<BrandonB> :D
<bruce89> wistol: shouldn't make any difference, the other machine has XP on IDE and Ubuntu on SATA, both are fine
<quaal> why does every program i use to try to play a dvd fail
<hunt577> Vovk: I am using ubuntu 8.10 and I just got put the disk in to use it.  This is also a brand new laptop I just got at best buy.  I believe my sound card is Altec Lansing
<quaal> did what it says to do for 8.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Ubuntu 8.04.1 (i386) and it does nothing
<wistol> but when i set the SATA drive with XP on it to the first in boot, it says DISK BOOT FAILURE
<BrandonB> I have a serious question I hope you can answer,how can I se the live cd with the commands "SUDO APT-GET REMOVE Compiz Compiz-Core" allready invoked
<detrix> quaal: I had similar problem.  trying to remember how I fixed it.
<bruce89> wistol: you need to install grub to the SATA MBR
<BrandonB> I need to be able to use it on slower hard ware
<anku> im lost eeh
<wistol> how do i do that
<bruce89> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<anku> im an idot
<anku> idiot
<skel> anku: whats wrong?
<y0loek> i just downloaded a possibly corrupted file, that could not be verified with the apt key. does this mean it could contain a threat?
<anku> i  don't know where to do it in
<anku> i know u said it
<merther> When using k9copy to create an iso the iso is created perfectly fine in regular ubuntu but the iso is not created at all in xubuntu.  The log files state I/O errors, Medium Error.  Why would it work fine in ubuntu but not xubuntu?
<BrandonB> I cant wait for crome on Ubuntu, then it will be perfect
<anku> but im not use to doing this
<detrix> quaal: did you run the css install script. I believe it is in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3...checking
<bruce89> BrandonB: it's on the way
<anku> sorry im so furstrated
<BrandonB> :) I know, thats why I cant wait
<bruce89> heh
<BrandonB> It will super fast browsing
<oranye8> lkkjl
<Vovk> hunt577, hmm. I don't know. LiveCD environments can be tricky. I would suggest downloading and compiling the latest ALSA drivers, but that requires a reboot and cds aren't persistent
<BrandonB> I have a serious question I hope you can answer,how can I se the live cd with the commands "SUDO APT-GET REMOVE Compiz Compiz-Core" allready invoked
<y0loek> i just downloaded a possibly corrupted file, that could not be verified with the apt key. does this mean it could contain a threat?
<y0loek> program rather
<Vovk> y0loek. what did you download?
<lacqui> hello world
<bruce89> BrandonB: we will already have a WebKit browser in about 6 months' time
<lacqui> what's the command for editing startup services?
<y0loek> its an obscure program
<hunt577> Thanks vovk I appreciate it.
<detrix> quaal: you still there
<Vovk> hunt577, i'm sorry i couldn't help more :(
<bruce89> y0loek: you need to add the repository key to apt
<Vovk> y0loek, yes, the writer of the program will usually provide you with one
<y0loek> bruce89, i did
<bruce89> y0loek: where is this from
<BrandonB> how can I use the live cd with the commands "SUDO APT-GET REMOVE Compiz Compiz-Core" allready invoked
<merther> Also, is there a known issue with ubuntu  8.10 and not being able to create static ip addresses?
<Vovk> y0loek, did you download it with apt? or did you download a .deb file
<bruce89> BrandonB: you can't
<lacqui> never mind, found it
<y0loek> the output wasnt what the website said it was supposed to be
<BrandonB> :\
<BrandonB> that sucks
<Vovk> BrandonB, not with a liveCD anyway... you need to install
<detrix> quaal: did you run the css install script. I believe it is in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3.
<y0loek> .deb Vovk
<BrandonB> that text one O.o
<Vovk> y0loek, what program is it? perhaps we have heard of it?
<BrandonB> can I use an older version?
<_VIM_> BrandonB: also putting SUDO APT-GET INSTALL <PACKAGE> IN CAPS Is really a bad habit, the terminal will throw one error after another if you do that
<BrandonB> since its an older pc the hardware should still be supported
<y0loek> why would the program matter? ive downloaded it in the past with no problems.
<BrandonB> (I have a tendency to capitalize those while speaking)
<detrix> need help getting widnows to see a printer on my ubuntu machine.  Samba is setup, but how do I get windows to see the printer?
<Vovk> y0loek, you're not giving us very much information
<Vovk> y0loek, the best we can do is say that if you don't trust what you're doing, then don't do it :P
<Or1on> anyone knows of a USB phone that works on ubuntu?
<y0loek> what do i do now that this questionable program is on my system?
<_VIM_> magicjack maybe
<oranye8> makanan
<BrandonB> Kill it
<alhope> hello anyone can help me to use blender?
<Vovk> y0loek, you just told us that you have a random package that you can't verify and that could be corrupt. I suggest rm :P
<_VIM_> alhope: that's not on topic for here :)
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Orlon... look for kernel.org..
<alhope> ^O^
<Or1on> Rodrigotr_LOPes, thanks
<TheFunkbomb> hey, I have that stupid Orca screen magnifier up on the top panel in Gnome.  How do I get rid of it?
<BrandonB> hmmmm I can uninstall alot of thingsO.o
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> alhope.... what you need make in blender???
<y0loek> Vovk what if there are system files it installed that i dont know about
<Vovk> BrandonB, it's linux. you can uninstall everything
<ScottG489> So when i install drivers on my PC downstairs it doesnt output video on reboot. Same for XP and ubuntu. I used grub to boot into recovery mode. How do I disable the proprietary video drivers now from the command line so they will be deactivated next boot?
<BrandonB> :D I love this OS
<Vovk> y0loek, did you run it's installer? what output did you get
 * BrandonB uninstalls Windows
<Vovk> BrandonB, that's not an invitation to go removing EVERYTHING without understanding what it does
<BrandonB> :D
<BrandonB> I know
<BrandonB> But I can get rid of the stuff included and custoomize it beyond my wildest dreams
<Vovk> BrandonB, that's the idea!
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone know how to remove the Orca button from the top panel in Gnome?
<y0loek> i got an output that was contradictory to what the website said it was supposed to be
<oranye8> jhk
<oranye8> kkk
<BrandonB> :D
<Vovk> System>Preferences>Main menu TheFunkbomb
<TheFunkbomb> Thanks Vovk
<Jufis> BrandonB, you just discovered ubuntu?
<BrandonB> Yes
<BrandonB> Today like
<BrandonB> ^-^
<BrandonB> I tried for about a week to get it running
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> TheFunkbomb, click the right button in icon and chose "remove of the panel"
<Jufis> heh, I discovered it about a week ago :D
<BrandonB> But today it finnaly worked
<Vovk> meh... I don't think my JACK problem will every get solved
<alhope> I'm a newer ,and study Civil Engineering,i want to know how to dew in UNBUNTU
<TheFunkbomb> Rodrigotr_LOPes, right clicking does nothing
<Jufis> awesome OS, will not get back to vista, never!
<Vovk> ever*
<BrandonB> and Im 14 ^-^ so im proud of even installing it
<bruce89> 4.5 years ago for me
<Jufis> haha
<Vovk> my first was feisty... i got it the day it came out :D
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> left click make what... and double click make what..???
<Vovk> anyway, newbs. You may want to keep a windows partition around for programs that you absolutely need
<BrandonB> I am ;)
<Vovk> I know my calc class uses a windows only (wine is not an option) viewer for online sessions
<BrandonB> Cause WINE would kill me
<Jufis> Vovk, yea I have windows partition but havent really used it since installing ubuntu
<Vovk> why they do, i'll never know
<Jufis> I've found alternatives for everything I need
<vin> any latest news from ubuntu
<Vovk> BrandonB, wine is pretty simple
<Vovk> Jufis, isn't it awesome when that happens :D
<BrandonB> :s its its own worst enemy
<y0loek> i got an output that was contradictory to what the website said it was supposed to be, Vovk
<BrandonB> According to everyone ive taled to
<Jufis> Vovk, you mean finding free alternatives for commercial windows apps?
<Vovk> y0loek, so. you downloaded this deb file, you ran it with dpkg or whatever and it failed installing? or did you get the program running and it gave you bad output
<Vovk> Jufis, yah :)
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> TheFunkbomb,  try to System > preferences >sessions.. and look for "orca"... and disable the program...
<Jufis> it's like free beer
<Vovk> and speech at the same time!
<Jufis> yeah!
<Vovk> unfortunately
<Vovk> i still can't get this damn JACK server running... we need someone who knows audio routing to log in!
<unmonkey> Neato, so here's the output that I think is causing the kernel panic that i'm getting
<Jufis> I hope someone will help you :) I'm off to sleep now, gnight guys ->
<unmonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128579/
<unmonkey> sounds like its a problem with the driver for my ethernet port?
<y0loek> Vovk, all im asking is this: is there a chance the system files in Ubuntu can get corrupted by programs from unreputible  repositories?
<Dexi> Is there a way to temporarily disable emerald?
<bruce89> y0loek: a link to this package would be useful
<vin> hi
<y0loek> methinks the mods are dodging my question
<anku> skel- can u message me
<kitche> y0loek: if your asking that question the anwser is pretty obvious which is Yes
<tritium> y0loek: we have channel operators, not "mods".  But, this channel has many volunteers to answer questions.  The vast majority of answers do not come from ops, but from these volunteers.
<lucax> hey guys, how can i stop pulseaudio from start on my session? ive delete it from sessions and /etc/x11/xsession.d and /etc/xdg/autostart but it stils loads on login
<y0loek> the majority?
<lstarnes> y0loek: most packages are safe, but occasionally a broken package can cause problems
<gddbf> 大家好呀
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Hi lucax
<ZykoticK9> lucax, did you check System / Preferences / Sessions?  PulseAudio Session Manager is in there???
<gddbf> ？
<gddbf> 这是个什么 聊天室呀
<lucax> yeah but it isnt at all... and i also delete those entries but it still loads...
<alhope> 这里不是中文频道
<lucax> i dont know if it could be some where else
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> lucax,  go to system > preferences > sessions and try to disable pseudoaudio
<gddbf> 晕，那个是中文的呀，我不会弄
<gddbf> 刚装的LINUX
<scunizi> !cn | gddbf alhope
<ubottu> gddbf alhope: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lucax> note there is nothing there...
<alhope> 我也不知道，这里是讨论UBUNTU安装这类基础问题的
<gddbf> 好的，哈哈，谢谢呀
<lucax> theres is no pulseaudio entrie in session
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> I hate pseudoaudio.. dont serve for nothing....
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> its very useless
<bohemian_> how do I copy a file to /usr/bin/  ? I tried cp file /usr/bin in terminal but i get "text file busy".  In nautilus there's no lock also... help please...
<ScottG489> So when i install drivers on my PC downstairs it doesnt output video on reboot. Same for XP and ubuntu. I used grub to boot into recovery mode. How do I disable the proprietary video drivers now from the command line so they will be deactivated next boot?
<y0loek> so should i have to reinstall my system
<khaije1> bohemian_: firstly, are you certain you want to copy something into a system folder? if it's a program that only you will use then it's really not necessary...
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> bohemian_, what you want make in /usr/bin???????
<scunizi> ScottG489: edit doing.. "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and replace the driver mentioned (nvidia, ati, intel) with either vesa or nv
<bohemian_> khaije1: i'm following a guide to manually install a driver that is only supported in windows and linux rpm
<deedubb83> Hello
<khaije1> bohemian_: that didn't make sense to me, can you paste the link to the guide?
<bohemian_> but following a manual guide to install in ubuntu but will need to copy in that folder
<bohemian_> http://www.touchkit.com/Manuals.htm
<deedubb83> I am wondering if someone familiar with dmraid is here to help me? I accidently started my computer with one of my RAID0 stripe members disconnected and now my RAID controller isn't happy even tho the data is fine.
<bohemian_> khaije1: ^
<deedubb83> dmraid now shows the status as health but dmesg has errors  about "attempt to access beyond end of device"  "sdb: rw=0, want=1172142072, limit=586072368"
<deedubb83> healthy rather
<bohemian_> khaije1: i'm on page 9
<denstark> Is there any way to mount a software raid in linux? dmraid shows no raid volumes and i'm not sure how to proceed from here
<ScottG489> scunizi: ok ill give it a try brb
<deedubb83> Anyone know where I might go for specific dmraid help?
<khaije1> bohemian_: is this the only driver available for your hw?
<ScottG489> scunizi: Which do i Use, vesa or nv? I have an ATI card
<deedubb83> when I try to do a fdisk (to print the partiton table) I get "Unable to open /dev/mapper/nvidia_jbffieci"
<deedubb83> I use nv
<crdlb> ScottG489: ati
<Brad450> my terminal is GONE help MEEE!!!
<crdlb> or vesa if that doesn't work
<bohemian_> khaije1: yes it's the only avaialable in cdrom all RPM, there's one from this link but I'm having lots of trouble compiling it... http://www.touchkit.com/LinuxDriver.htm
<scunizi> ScottG489: vesa is generic.. , there is a generic for ati which I think is aiglx or something
<Brad450> my TERMINAL IS GONE GUYS HELP ME
<ILoveXp> Brad450: sudo aptitude install terminal
<anku> skel ehh
<tensei> I just formated a 2GB USB card to ext3 to use in linux.. I tried copying a file to it but it said permission denied.  I didn't have the permission problem when it was a windows format... will I have to use sudo nautilus to add and remove files from this?  or is there a way to fix it.  Ubuntu 8.04
<kitche> scunizi: generic for ati is ati
<BrandonB> IS there a super small version of linux?
<BrandonB> :\
<ScottG489> crdlb: oh just type "ati" in there?
<Brad450> i dont have a terminal where do i enter it lol
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Brad450, ... speak.. better
<Brad450> SOORY
<kitche> BrandonB: yes DSL damn small linux not sure if it's still active or not
<crdlb> ScottG489: that's a wrapper which will load radeon, yeah
<scunizi> kitche: k..
<BrandonB> would DSL be appropriate for what I wanted?
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Brad450, ... what you realy looking for??
<scunizi> tensei: permissions on fat32 don't really exist.. what's the mount point for the usb stick?
<Brad450> my terminal is gone
<khaije1> bohemian_: what step, I opened the pdf which may have pages numbered differently
<ILoveXp> Brad450: just open a new one then
<tensei> scunizi: no clue
<Brad450> like its not in the menus lol
<tensei> scunizi: used gpart to format it
<Vovk> if anyone remembers, problem solved :D
<Brad450> how can i open it lol
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Brad450, try Alt+F2 and type xtem
<Gartral> how do i tell what users are logged into my machine?
<DIFH-iceroot> Gartral: w
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> sorryt ....Brad450, try Alt+F2 and type xterm
<Brad450> nothing lol
<scunizi> tensei: type sudo fdisk -l in terminal and it should tell you
<BrandonB> :s Why is ubuntu so slow :\
<bohemian_> khaije1: "Manual Installation"  section
<BrandonB> It takes like almost as long as Windows to boot firefox
<ILoveXp> Brad450: Alt+F2 gnome-terminal
<tensei> scunizi: gpart says the mountpoint is /media/disk
<tmurder> anyone know what package the kernel manpages are in?
<Brad450> wheni hit alt+f2 nothing happens
<khaije1> bohemian_: ah i see ::reading::
<scunizi> tensei: ok.. chmod 777 /media/disk
 * BrandonB searches for speed up Ubuntu
<scunizi> tensei: or .. sudo chmod 777 /media/disk
<ILoveXp> Brad450: minimize everything first, then hit it. maybe it is behind the other windows
<skel> Brad450: are you just in a console screen and not the gui?
<bohemian_> khaije1: i've done # 2.2 and now in # 3
<tensei> scunizi: ok what does that do?
<khaije1> bohemian_: this is for a resistive touchscreen? did you install this yourself?
<bohemian_> khaije1: no it's pre installed
<scunizi> tensei: it will change the permissions to "anyone can read and write"
<bohemian_> migrating from windows
<khaije1> bohemian_: what device?
<khaije1> im just curious
<BrandonB> I cant believe Im searching on how to speed up Ubuntu
<tensei> scunizi: is that just for this session, or anytime I plug it up it will remember that setting...
<BrandonB> Its supposed to be super fast :\
<scunizi> tensei: should be perminent unless you change it again later..
<tensei> scunizi: thank you sir
<trino> BrandonB: what did you do already?
<BrandonB> Nothing
<BrandonB> Just installed it
<BrandonB> and booted it up
<BrandonB> and opened Firefox
<trino> BrandonB: compile your own kernel
<BrandonB> O.o
<BrandonB> That would kill me
<scunizi> tensei: no problem. permissions are hard to grasp sometimes but once you get it, it's like a lightbulb comes on.
<bohemian_> khaije1: pos hardware with lcd touchscreen
<skel> BrandonB: what hardware are you running on?
<stealth-> how can I forcefully lower the volume of a user from the command line?
<BrandonB> Dell Optiplex GX260
<tensei> scunizi: I'm a windows native so I've never really had these issues.  I like the permissions in linux.  keeps crazy things from happening
<khaije1> bohemian_: ok, first thing, you don't install the driver until step 11, this is isntalling the service... i should be able to walk you through it
<scunizi> tensei: once you change the permission, put a file on the usb stick and then in terminal type "ls -l /media/disk" .. you'll see the permissions on the left of the display as -rwxrwxrwx
<khaije1> bohemian_: you said you were on step #3 ?
<trino> stealth- soundvolume? try aumix
<masu3701> hello...i just installed Xchat...how do i register?
<kholerabbi> whats the cmd line for symlinking contents of a foldeer to another folder without renaming it
<bohemian_> khaije1: yes, thanks you for helping, yes i'm in step 3
<Karlos> hello, can someone can teach me to use compiz please
<trino> kholerabbi man ln
<kholerabbi> trino: cheers I'll check it out
<scunizi> tensei: if you want an explaination of what you see I'll do it
<tensei> scunizi: very cool... no explanation needed I think I get it
<khaije1> kholerabbi: ln -s target link (be mindful of relative paths)
<Mallen_> Hello all
<tensei> scunizi: now figuring out how to right a shell script to backup my files and put it on the USB card will be fun
<scunizi> tensei: when you see -rwxrwxrwx do you know how that breaks down?
<kholerabbi> khaije1: OK thanks
<khaije1> bohemian_: you'll need to 'sudo' to root, do you know how?
<BrandonB> :s
<scunizi> tensei: use rsync
<tensei> scunizi: nope.. but it said the file and who had access "IE: root" or home user
<BrandonB> !rollyourown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rollyourown
<tensei> scunizi: whats rsync?
<BrianTheCoder> any guys running ruby w/postgres on ubuntu? the gem is failing to build for me
<BrandonB> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bohemian_> khaije1: yes learned some basic by contanly trying to make it work, i actually used "su" but will follow you...
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, -rwxrwxrwx three groups of Read / Write / eXecute for for User, second for Group, thrid for Other
<deedubb83> Pardon the repeat - I wont do it again --  Hello. Can someone help me with dmraid? I have an nv based hardware raid, I accidently started the computer with one member disconnected. The status is healthy now but it's not allowing access and dmesg has " attempt to access beyond end of device" & "sdb: rw=0, want=1172142080, limit=586072368" entries. Anyone got ideas?
<khaije1> bohemian_: ok as your regular user, open a terminal and type: sudo bash
<scunizi> tensei: rsync is a terminal utility to move files from point a to point b and makes sure their are up to date.. that way the next sync only syncs the stuff that has changed
<khaije1> you'll need to key your credentials
<scunizi> tensei: there's also grsync for a limited gui version
<tensei> scunizi: i looked it up in add and remove programs and it gave me grsync.. is that what you were talking about or is there a lightweight version?
<masu3701> can someone tell me how to register my user name? i just installed xchat and this is the first time i use it
<bohemian_> khaije1: done
<scunizi> !register | masu
<ubottu> masu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Karlos> hello, can someone can teach me to use compiz please
<khaije1> bohemian_: so you should be in the dir you were just working in, are all the expanded files you were working with there?
<bohemian_> yup
<CompuHacker> How goes?
<trino> Karlos where is your exakt problem?
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Karlos, its installed in your system???
<khaije1> bohemian_: k, you should be able to follow the guides instructions more directly now, let me know if you have questions or when you progress from different steps
<masu3701> ubottu: so i just type /freenode?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensei> scunizi: where does it stash it, what menu.. i can't seem to find it?
<masu3701> #userregistration
<Karlos> i want to do several effects like minimize windows and take the figure of a plane
<bohemian_> khaije1: ok i'll try step 3
<khaije1> bohemian_: mkay good, i'll be around for another 1/2 hour or so, just let me know if there is anything you don't understand of would like an assist with
<BrandonB> Compiz is useless
<Frijolie> I have a laptop which I leave on overnight (plugged in directly to the outlet), when I wake up my screensaver is going however once I head for the desktop, I'm missing my panels and the computer is unresponsive and I have to hard reboot. Any ideas how to fix this?
<BrandonB> :\
<Guest11705> karlos can you go to system-control center ?
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Karlos, ok...you using gnome??
<bohemian_> khaije1: thanks
<BrianTheCoder> any guys running ruby w/postgres on ubuntu? the gem is failing to build for me
<BrandonB> O.o
<scunizi> tensei: rsync or grsync?  rsync is terminal only .. grsync will show up under "Internet" but if it's not showing then it will on the next gdb restart. you can also right mouse click "Applications" and edit menus.. uncheck and check the menu listing to get it to show.
<bigrigger> masu3701: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<BrandonB> Can someone tell me how to do this:http://just-another.net/2008/07/29/installing-wubi-virtual-disk-permanently-its-own-partition/
<Frijolie> Power Management Preferences, "sleep with inactive for" > Never
<BrandonB> It looks like it would be easier to keep clean
 * rww does
<Frijolie> "put display to sleep when inactive for" > Never
<Karlos> yes, im using gnome Rodrigotr_Lopez if u want lets go to a chat only both to speak in spanish
<tensei> scunizi: Internet?  what an odd place to stow it
<bruce89> !es | Karlos
<ubottu> Karlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bohemian_> khaije1: keep getting this error: "cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/bin/tpaneld': Text file busy"
<bohemian_> step 3
<scunizi> tensei: not really if you think of internet as "network".. rsync can move files locally or off to a server someplace.
<Frijolie> any ideas?
<bruce89> internet is short for internetwork
<khaije1> bohemian_: show me the command you are typing in?
<ScottG489> crdlb: hey thanks "ati" worked
<tensei> scunizi: true enoough
<anku> thanks skel for the attampt tho
<Karlos> hello, can someone can teach me to use compiz please
<tensei> scunizi: grsync automatically doesn't copy files that are the same/older on the current destination right?
<fearful> Karlos, why don't you read a tutorial on google.
<khaije1> bohemian_: this error usually means you are trying to overwrite a binary that is in use
<bohemian_> khaije1: root@user:~/Desktop/TouchKit# sudo cp tpaneld /usr/bin
<BrandonB> Huh, how safe is LVPM
<Karlos> cause i read it but i cannot to an airplane when y minimize
<clayg> what is a good terminal for connecting to bbs's? something with a black background that makes the ansi's look better?
<bohemian_> khaije1: the file is not open nor the folder that contains it
<Alex_21> Hi, how do you find out the partition table from the Command-Line durring the install of Ubuntu?
<Alex_21> Please
<DIFH-iceroot> clayg: gnome-terminal
<BrandonB> Huh, how safe is LVPM
<bruce89> gnome-terminal with a black background
<bruce89> !lvpm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvpm
<BrandonB> :\
<clayg> DIFH-iceroot,  I'm looking for an alternative
<scunizi> clayg: bbs's?  geez. I haven't heard of them in years.. dialup? or online?
<DIFH-iceroot> clayg: why?
<clayg> scunizi, online
<trino> Alex_21 cfdisk, fdisk, parted
<khaije1> bohemian_: that doesn't mean it isn't in use in some way, type: lsof | grep -i tpaneld
<gegemaw> Needing some quick help on piping a terminal command am entering into a file.. something like "echo hello world! | >~/test.txt"
<khaije1> any results?
<Alex_21> Ok
<Alex_21> Thanks
<scunizi> clayg: are they still text based?
<BrandonB> Its for transferring Wubi to its own partition and making it a "real" install. Unfortunatly, I cant intall Ubuntu on this PC any other way than Wubi (so far)
<crdlb> gegemaw: drop the |
<trino> gegemaw echo "some stuff" >> path/file
<RussM_> gegemaw, try "echo hello world | tee test.txt"
<gegemaw> Thanks all :)
<masu3701> #ubuntu
<scunizi> clayg: well... elinks is a terminal browser..
<rww> BrandonB: It should be pretty safe, but you should backup data on your computer before using it, as always.
<scunizi> *terminal based browser
<BrandonB> As always >.>
<BrandonB> <.<
<khaije1> gegemaw: also i think 'echo "hello world" | cat >> ~/somefile' works as well, no?
<bohemian_> khaije1: http://pastebin.com/m1e54c02c
<clayg> scunizi, trying
<Frijolie> hmm..
<Frijolie> guess everyone is afraid
<khaije1> bohemian_: right, the process is already running, type: stat /usr/bin/tpaneld
<trino> clayg lynx, links, links2 as well
<khaije1> sounds like it's already there
<khaije1> brb
<clayg> trino, for telnet?
<ScottG489> do I need to install some kind of vnc server to be able to use vnc to connect to the computer from another?
<bruce89> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bohemian_> khaije1: http://pastebin.com/d636d
<Billy> im having a prob changing the ownership on a partion
<scunizi> clayg: do you need a telnet program?
<ScottG489> bruce89: ok cool thanks. So at home vnc would be best and if im at work or school FreeNX would be better?
<fearful> Billy, need more specific to help :p
<bruce89> ScottG489: never heard of FreeNX actually
<gegemaw> khaije1: nah...the cat command after the piper gives a "Broken Piper" error.... but the others have wroked... special echo "text" >> file... as it appends a new line
<RussM_> ScottG489, I use VNC all the time - tightvnc actually.
<ScottG489> bruce89: yea neither have I thats why i asked
<ScottG489> RussM_: How is that different?
<scunizi> clayg: qterm is a bbs client for x windows & supports telnet and ssh1
<scunizi> according to synaptic.
<ZyktoicK9> clayg, have you tried pcmanx-gtk2 which according it the repo description is "user-friendly telnet client mainly targets BBS users", i've never tried it myself.  I did play with some telnet bbs a while back, think it was under FreeBSD and remember the problem with installing the actual DOS Ansi font into X before things started to really render properly (I mean the ANSI)
<clayg> scunizi, ZyktoicK9 trying both! thanks
<RussM_> ScottG489, tightvnc just adds some compression for use on slower connections - I think some of the other VNC servers have that now, too.
<Billy> the partion is in ownership of the root when i try to run sudo chown -R william:william /media/disk
<Billy>  it tells me not permitted
<bruce89> ScottG489: anyway, System>Preferences>Remote Desktop or something like that
<ScottG489> RussM_: Ah ok. seems like that would be more of some kind of setting instead of a whole different program
<bohemian_> khaije1: does that mean i'm done in step 3?
<RussM_> ScottG489, tightvnc's server also sets up a mini http server and serves out a java applet viewer, in case you are connecting in from somewhere that doesn't have a vnc client handy.
<ScottG489> bruce89: ooh oh yea. ill give that a shot
<fearful> Billy, whats it say?
<clayg> scunizi, qterm is looking pretty sweet
<jepp> does gimp have arial?
<fearful> jepp, install msfonts?
<ScottG489> RussM_: Huh thats pretty cool. I think I might give that a shot since I don't really use my PC downstairs as much
<scunizi> clayg: cool.. never used it myself.. where do you find bbs listings? and what are they used for these days
<bruce89> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<jepp> fearful
<jepp> no
<jepp> where do i get this
<fearful> !msttcorefonts | jepp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<lunat1que> somehow i am controling my mouse with my numpad soeone knows how to stop this
<fearful> jepp, well read ubottu a line up :p
<clayg> scunizi, just got bored and searched "telnet bbs list" got a text file i can send to you if you want, sposed to be current as of this month,
<RussM_> ScottG489, There are some other differences, too. Some of the VNC servers serve out your main desktop (the one you can see when you're sitting at the console). TightVNC serves out a separate X session. I like that, but your preferences may be different.
<scunizi> clayg: thanks.. I'll search.. dcc doesn't work behind my firewall.
<clayg> http://www.telnetbbsguide.com/
<eclipse__> I have ubuntu installed and I want to extend a second monitor. Currently, the second monitor is being extended as the primary desktop. Is there any way to force my laptop screen to be the primary desktop and have the attached moitor become an extention of that? or can I simply run two desktops, one for each monitor?
<clayg> scunizi, that is where i found it
<clayg> ZyktoicK9, pcman x frooze on em
<scunizi> clayg: got it.listing of 400+
<clayg> scunizi yeah some of those are decent, or decent looking
<trino> clayg and which terminal will it be now?
<Billy> it runs though all the files and on ever one of the files it says"chown: changing ownership of `/home/william/BACKUP/Music  song files': Operation not permitted
<Billy> chown: changing ownership of `/home/william/BACKUP': Operation not permitted
<Billy> "
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> eclipse__, what is your video drive???sis ati, nvidia???
<ZyktoicK9> clayg, as i said, i've never used it before, i did just install both it and qterm - looks like qterm might be a big more polished
<Billy> sny ideas
<ScottG489> RussM_: What are the benefits and disadvantages of it serving out a separate X session?
<eclipse__> Rodrigotr_LOPes : Intel
<bruce89> !sudi | Billy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudi
<bruce89> !sudo | Billy
<ubottu> Billy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<eclipse__> Billy: sudo chown
<Frijolie> all y'all some busters!
<coreyman> why would gnome lock up with my xorg settings and kde doesnt
<ScottG489> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sanjud> ScottG489-> Freenx requires a secure link, so it is pretty secure to use assuming you trust ssh, and Freenx is fast
<Billy> i did use sudo chown
<clayg> ZyktoicK9, it does but try going to do a diff bbs , it messed up on a diff one :(
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> sorry.. dont now intel graphic card...btw.. many times.. you need to edit /etc/
<clayg> ZyktoicK9, maybe i need to set my modem to 8n1
<clayg> :)
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> eclipse__, many time you need edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZyktoicK9> clayg, 8bit no partity that oldschool :)
<ScottG489> RussM_: When I go to Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client and try to select VNC as the protocol its greyed out. Whats up with this?
<eclipse__> Rodrigotr_LOPes I've tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. you happen to have any good documentation for xorg.conf?
<RussM_> ScottG489, Well, for one, I can set it to whatever size makes sense for the client end, rather than scrolling around (my home desktop is 2880x900, at work I'm lucky if I have 1280x1024!)
<dindadrian> hey
<coreyman> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> yes..
<bruce89> RussM_: yikes, that's a bit too widescreen
<Billy> sudo chown -R william:william /home/william/BACKUP thats the cmand right
<ScottG489> RussM_: Wow thats a really fucking weird widescreen
<gegemaw> a while ago on Dapper, I used Jinzora to stream music from my Linux box over the web to access my collection from work...are there other "better"alternatives someone can recommend?
<bruce89> !ohwy
<tritium> ScottG489: language, please
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohwy
<bruce89> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> eclipse__,  in console type "man Xorg"
<ScottG489> sorry :/
<RussM_> bruce89, Dual 1440 by 900 monitors.
<Brando753> hey guys why is it ever time i run a program that uses a little cpu or run a game ubuntu just closes it?
<bruce89> ah
<fearful> Billy, yes thats correct
<RussM_> ScottG489, But really, the main reason is that I tend to leave stuff running on the desktops that are relevant to what I am doing at the time.
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Brando753, what game???
<clayg> got to be a way to get rid of that chinese text, looking like line noise on the screen
 * bruce89 reminds people that here in Scotland, the culture is swearing
<Brando753> any, wheneve ri run a program that uses a lot of cpu the screen just closes on me
<Brando753> I
<tritium> bruce89: the culture in this channel is not
<ScottG489> RussM_: Yea so do I, which is why i really wish hibernate would work on my laptop
<Xpistos> what folder can I find the firefox program itself
<coreyman> tritium i think he knows that.. .he is the one that did !ohmy
<khaije1> bohemian_: probably... there isa file there with that name that was being run
<Brando753> i wish suspend would work on my laptop
<bruce89> way to suck out the fun of my pathetic joke
<khaije1> bohemian_: type: ps aux | grep -i tpaneld
<Rodrigotr_LOPes> Brando753, do you can display your computar specifications and games you want run???
<RussM_> ScottG489, I haven't really tried hibernate - the one laptop I have running Ubuntu (Xubuntu, really) just stays running 24x7.
<bruce89> tch
<ScottG489> RussM_: But wait, how is that different from any other vnc program? Don't they all just connect to your computer and let you do w/e and then just cut the connection and your computer just sits there as you left it?
<bohemian_> khaije1: http://pastebin.com/d7e9272fb
<billybigrigger> when is it going to be a good idea to purchase ATI gfx cards? are they going to release decent or fix their current drivers any time soon?
<ScottG489> RussM_: I mostly had experience with LogMeIn (its not that fast but its useable almost anywhere)
<khaije1> bohemian_: ya so you can see it there more clearly, it's already running as root
<Brando753> its a hp pavilion dv5 laptop, dualboots vista/ububtu and has 4 gig memory 250 gb hard drive standard video card, and just games and programs (things in wine, Planeshift, ALIEN ARENA, etc...)
<bohemian_> khaije1: i tried to skip that part assuming it's installed  i'm now in step 5 and trying  /dev/usb/tkpanel0  but i get No such file or directory
<bombshelter13_> Hey all... I'm trying to set up a Ubuntu PC to authenticate against an LDAP server, but after following a tutorial explaining how to do this, it does not appear to work. What log file can I look in, or what commend can I run, to check whether it is in fact binding against the LDAP server?
<maxagaz> On Ubuntu, Thunderbird doesn't take into account a config of Thunderbird made on CentOS
<ZyktoicK9> billybigrigger, even Cannonical has asked ATI for better driver - I wouldn't hold my breath...
<maxagaz> why ?
<billybigrigger> bah
<khaije1> bohemian_: have you done the chmod step in 3 ?
<billybigrigger> ati cards are so cheap $$$
<Brando753> simple programs work fine things that take a lot of cpu just close
<bohemian_> khaije1: yes
<billybigrigger> i need something better than this onboard geforce 7025 but bah nvidia is $$$$$$$ expensive!
<bohemian_> command is accepted but no confirmation message
<Flannel> bohemian_: In linux, no news is good news.  You'll get error/warning messages, but if something just does what you tell it to without saying anything, thats a success.
<RussM_> ScottG489, w/ TightVNC, you just run the server, give it a display number, optionally some geometry, and it starts up another X session. You can't see it, since it doesn't really exist on any real display anywhere. Then from outside, you connect in with a viewer, and it sends you the display.
<ZyktoicK9> billybigrigger, 7025 can't be too bad.  what are you trying to run that slow?  compiz or games?
<khaije1> bohemian_: mkay, and for step 4 you should have only done 4.2, not 4.1, right?
<scunizi> billybigrigger: nothing really wrong with the 7025 unless you're having driver issues.
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, i want a new 22" widescreen lcd and this doesnt have onboard dvi
<Brando753> !bored
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored
<bohemian_> khaije1: lol, good to know that.  yes 4.2
<billybigrigger> zykes-, any games are pretty gay with this card
<eclipse__> bombshelter13_  netstat -l -p
<khaije1> Flannel: ignorance may be bliss, but in unix $? is result
<kriscolt> does anyone know a way to dim the desktop?
<ZyktoicK9> billybigrigger, ahhh that explains it - kinda surprised gaming is so poor...
<Flannel> khaije1: Hmm?
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, im buying another monitor, and i need dual dvi
<Xpistos> kriskiolt: fn + down
<kriscolt> no function key..
<RussM_> ScottG489, With some of the other VNC servers, they just serve out your main display - so when you connect in from outside, you see exactly what is visible on your monitor.
<kriscolt> not a laptop
<khaije1> '$?' contains the exit code of the previously run command so you can tell if it exited cleanly without any stdout
<Flannel> khaije1: If you're referring to the prompt, that's the shell, not the program.
<eclipse__> kriscolt do you have compiz?
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, well, railroad tycoon 3 runs...red alert 3, supreme comander dont, they new tom clancy hawx demo doesnt...i have amd x2 5000 oc'd to 2.9ghz with 2gb ram so i shouid be ok there...onboard gfx = no good for gaming, no matter what onboard chip you have
<kriscolt> nope
<kriscolt> can't run it
<kriscolt> old machine
<ScottG489> RussM_: Oh so it kinda creates a new window session for just the remote connection?
<Brando753> how can you create a virtual server on ubuntu?
<khaije1> bohemian_: so you skipped 4.1? because if not you should go back and undo it by removing the xf86touchKit.so
<pl> is there an easy   way to reinstall ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> Brando753, what kind of virtual server?
<ScottG489> RussM_: I kinda think I would want the same session to be for when im at it physically and remotely so that I can pick up where i left off when I get home
<bohemian_> khaije1: yes i skipped 4.1
<billybigrigger> pl, put your cd in and reboot
<RussM_> ScottG489, Yup. For comparison between some of the various remote desktop options: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software
<ZyktoicK9> billybigrigger, ya i got a 8800 GT which drives dual monitors - it's pretty sweet.  i can pretty run most games flat out.  gaming and multimonitor is a pain though :(  <NOT A GAME I PLAY>Savage 2 has a native 64bit linux version and even played perfectly with the dual monitors</NOT A GAME I PLAY>
<RussM_> ScottG489, Well, there's no reason you can run the viewer pointing locally.
<bruce89> khaije1: nice
<khaije1> bohemian_: k, sorry, what step you on now?
<ScottG489> RussM_: What do you mean?
<bombshelter13_> eclipse__: that looks like this, on both machines... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2be2cd56 Any particular ports I am looking for? I see slapd, I'm not sure what else is relevant.
<ScottG489> RussM_: oh did you mean "cant" ?
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, some guy on craigslist here in calgary has an 8800 gts for sale, $140 canadian i think
<eclipse__> kriscolt LCD monitor?
<RussM_> ScottG489, Yeah, sorry.
<ScottG489> RussM_: Np. yea thats true. and it wouldnt be any slower?
<jepp> thank you fearful, you hint helped me
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, i think im gonna go with a 9600 or 9800 depends how much i feel like spending that day, im cheap and havent weighed out the options of going with a 9800
 * khaije1 is making soup
<Brando753> a local web server (intranet) to test my sites out \
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<khaije1> !soup
<ZyktoicK9> billybigrigger, bet you could be an ATI for a lot less -- joking of course
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soup
<fearful> jepp, your welcome
<ScottG489> RussM_: I really cant see a reason why I would be doing anything different on my computer if I was at home or away. I'd mostly be doing the same thing
<khaije1> heheh
<RussM_> ScottG489, well, yeah, it would be slower (and there's no 3D graphics acceleration or anything.
<ScottG489> RussM_: Oh, ehh. Well I'll look in to it. Im installing a ton of packages on my PC downstairs including ssh and the vnc 4 server
<kriscolt> eclipse__: it's an old iMac g4, the kind that has that swivel monitor on top of the half-dome base
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, i havent owned an ati card for years...last one came in my old laptop x600 i think
<jepp> do someone know how to invert colours in gimp? i don't mean black/white into white/black but for example orange/yellow in yellow/orrange...
<bruce89> jepp: that's not inverting
<jepp> bruce89, what is that
<ScottG489> RussM_: One question before I leave. If I have 2 computers on my network in which I have an ssh server for, how do I designate which one I want to connect to when im connecting externally?
<bruce89> jepp: but there's something called colour rotate in the colour menu
<Flannel> jepp: Filters > colors >  Map > Color Exchange
<billybigrigger> zykes-, and before that it was years before, i dont like ati, but for windows platforms, they're cheap and the way to go i think
<RussM_> ScottG489, You have a router / firewall?
<mezy> hey, my firefox wont start up because of error saying that its already running but not responding. i tried restarting but it just keeps popping up. i want to know how to kill its process to be able to use it again.
<fearful> mezy, sudo killall firefox
<kriscolt> i'm looking for a software solution, other than compiz in order to dim the display
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, so if you dont play savage2 on your 8800 what do you play? and native or in wine?
<kitche> ScottG489: port forward the correct computer on your router
<coreyman> how can i get my time to go ahead an hour
<ScottG489> RussM_: Yes I have a router and I think it forwards ssh to my server right now
<bruce89> mezy: sudo killall -9 firefox
<jepp> bruce89, can you tell me exactly the menu?
<RussM_> ScottG489, You can forward one port to one computer, and a different port to another computer, if you want.
<ScottG489> kitche: There isnt 1 correct computer. Theres 2. My server and my desktop PC
<Flannel> coreyman: Is your timezone set up properly?
<billybigrigger> mezy, open a terminal then type sudo killall firefox
<Xpistos> kriscolt: right click on one of your panels and add to panel brightness applet
<coreyman> flannel yes, gmt-6, but time has moved forward an hour this morning at 2 am
<ScottG489> RussM_: Well I thought there were certain ports for certain protocols and 22 is for ssh
<bruce89> jepp: Colours>Map>various things there
<jepp> Flannel, there is no color exchange filter
<Flannel> coreyman: Right, but Linux handles DST just fine.
<masu3701> a
<billybigrigger> mezy, or what bruce89 said
<RussM_> ScottG489, That's the default, but you can use practically any port you want (as long as your ISP doesn't block it)
<coreyman> well it hasnt
<Flannel> coreyman: Are you sure you're set up in the right country/etc?
<mezy> fearful: it didn't work
<coreyman> flannel im not a retard.
<bruce89> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ScottG489> RussM_: Hm, ok. well im heading out so ill ttyl. Thanks a ton
<bohemian_> khaije1: i'm now in step 5 and trying  /dev/usb/tkpanel0  but i get "No such file or directory"
<ulamSpiral> hey everyone
<kriscolt> eclips: that only works with laptop monitors
<Flannel> coreyman: I never said you were.  But GMT-6 could be a few places.
<kitche> ScottG489: and your point? like I said port forward the correct IP in your router you can always ssh in on one computer then ssh in to your other computer using the one connection
<RussM_> ScottG489, I tend to connect to one computer... then set the tunnels to point to the others.
<bruce89> mezy: which GIMP version is this?
<coreyman> flannel i tried the closest one on the map, and then i tried "use local timezone"
<masu3701> hello
<ZyktoicK9> billybigrigger, i'm pretty much exclusivly a FPS guy: Quake 4, Doom 3, UT2004, i did have a cool MedalofHonour(i think) game running under wine that required DX10, that was fun to get running.
<ScottG489> kitche: oh yea thats true i can do that...might kinda get confusing but yea. ok thanks
<Flannel> coreyman: Is this computer only Linux? or do you dual boot with windows?
<ScottG489> RussM_: yea i think thats what ill do. ttyl
<eclipse__> bombshelter13_ that looks normal
<jepp> bruce89, are you sure? tried everything but no color exchange...
<coreyman> only linux
<masu3701> aa.
<masu3701> .
<masu3701> .
<bruce89> jepp: that's where it is in GIMP 2.6.x
<mezy> bruce89: isn't GIMP an image editor?
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, so you run all games in wine? good i was thinking my gaming performace was due to wine, was thinking of going with cedega or transgaming or whatever but ill stick with wine
<bruce89> yes
<ZyktoicK9> billybigrigger, no wine at all
<ulamSpiral> quick question, whats the purpose of the gnome-core-devel package, i installed it for working with gtk but I also want to know what else it installed
<jepp> bruce89, I have 2.6.4. what filter are you using exactly?
<coreyman> flannel i found a timzone that works i guess.
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, native only?
<coreyman> flannel ... lol
<jepp> filter>map>?
<ZyktoicK9> billybigrigger, all the games i mentioned have native linux - run servers too
<masu3701> .
<bruce89> jepp: Colour>Map>Colour Exchange
<billybigrigger> ZyktoicK9, ahh
<coreyman> flannel it still says it's CST and it moved it ahead an hour
<mezy> bruce89: im talking about firefox. im not sure what GIMP has to do with it.
<bruce89> eh?
<khaije1> bohemian_: so the config file in 5 is all set? you may need to restart tpaneld or rescan you hw... is the touchpanel installed via usb?
<scunizi> coreyman: if last week you were -6 . then this week you might be -7 or -5 depending on the recent time change
<eclipse__> kriscolt look in /proc/acpi/video/   for a brightness file
<jepp> bruce89, ok found it. let's see if i can use it...
<redvamp128> billybigrigger:  both of those actually use wine (they are just configurations that install fixes) for the games  Cedega - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedega>
<eclipse__> kriscolt echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/......./brightness
<bruce89> ulamSpiral: a load of stuff you don't need
<coreyman> scunizi i think you may be right, but i never remember being anything different than -6, doesn't everyones time change.
<ZyktoicK9> I'd like to configure Nvidia TwinView Dual Monitor setup, so both monitors act as one single screen.  Example: the Menu bar would reach across both screens from side-to-side. Why: would like compiz's cube to be a single cube instead of 2 individual cubes.  I did see this on my desktop once, but it was due to a miss configuration - so it can be done.
<bruce89> ulamSpiral: apt-cache depends gnome-core-devel
<redvamp128> billybigrigger:  even crossover installs a version of wine that it works well with.
<scunizi> coreyman: around the world? no..
<bohemian_> khaije1: i'm not sure if this is usb as it's preconfigured. i try restarting if it will help
<coreyman> scunizi oh.
<coreyman> scunizi why not.
<scunizi> coreyman: even in the US there are places with no time chage
<scunizi> *change
<ArielMT> ubuntu 8.10, kde 4.2.00 -- where the bloody hell did kcontrol go?
<coreyman> scunizi we all revolve around the same sun
<bruce89> ulamSpiral: all you need is libgtk2.0-dev
<ulamSpiral> brune89: what is the command to check for dependencies from the shell
<bohemian_> khaije1: will take a break from here, hopefully i can still catch
<bohemian_> you
<ulamSpiral> brunec89: really apt-cahce depends on it, are you sure...?
<baxtor> Hey guys, i have a query with mdadm, i created a software raid0 on my old install of ubuntu, now i have reinstalled ubuntu but cant figure out how to mount the software raid using mdadm without deleting everything and starting from scratch, the HDD's in question are /dev/sdd , /dev/sdc anyone able to help?
<khaije1> bohemian_: okeedoke
<bruce89> ulamSpiral: that's the command
<ulamSpiral> brunce89: ok yeah duh lol
<khaije1> r u there?
<khaije1> sry ww
<scunizi> coreyman: time change was first thought of by Benjamine Franklin .. later put into place to assist farmers and others with getting crops in
<{bosco}> i need a good app that i can talk to my yahoo aol gmail msn some others on im program
<{bosco}> for ubuntu???
<bruce89> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<masu3701> .
<coreyman> scunizi i thought i had heard more science about it previously somewhere... i could be wrong, just the same im tired and going to bed it's 11:13pm US CST
<ZyktoicK9> !im
<{bosco}> bruce89, thanks
<coreyman> good night all....
<scunizi> coreyman: google for a full explaination.. nighty night
<{bosco}> night
<ulamSpiral>  ZyktoicK9: I remember your the "screen" expret lol, is there a way for verticle split windows instead of just horizontal
<ZyktoicK9> ulamSpiral, not that I am aware of... never looked into it.
<bruce89> !empathy | {bosco}
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<ulamSpiral>  ZyktoicK9: pk I could fig around but figured Id just throw it out there
<ulamSpiral> dig*
<masu3701> .
<scunizi> ulamSpiral: I read that the next version might have that feature.. take a look at "terminator".. you can't use it with screen but will split a terminal horizontal & verticle. personally I like screen better
<pwnedulongtime> how do i remove left hand keys in gconf-editor?
<masu3701> how do i join a channel permanally?
<ulamSpiral> scuizi: ok ill give that a peak, thx
<scunizi> np
<khaije1> bruce89: i like empathy too
<masu3701> ?
<bruce89> at last
<_VIM_> masu3701: depends on your irc client, its usually called autojoin
<bruce89> masu3701: the GNOME IM client
<masu3701> so how do i check the client?
<khaije1> bruce89: it's a goodway forward imho, pidgin's rate of progress has been slowing lately (otherwise it's still excellent)
<ulamSpiral> solaria: are you at shippensburg?
 * bruce89 wished Ubuntu would hurry up with packaging Empathy 2.25.92
<edgar_> hola
<masu3701> #ubuntu
<edgar_> alguien que habla español
<joh> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't actually change my keyboard settings at all... wth
<bruce89> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ulamSpiral> hablo espanol
<ulamSpiral> oh que lastima
<moxisi> hello is anybody here?
<bruce89> moxisi: only 1279 others
<sisto> hi, any macbook users? I can't change my screen brightness and my battery status doesn't show. I have macbook version 5,2. I followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Intrepid ...Note I have to boot the machine with acpi=off or else it doesn't boot.
<jepp> color exchange doesn't work as similiar as inverting tool on gimp. i can't really change two colors. can someone help?
<bruce89> jepp: you want to change yellow to orange?
<jepp> and orange to yellow
<bruce89> ah
<mercutio22_> I got a problem with gdebi installer. It crashes my pc beyond repair. I have to restart it
<RPS> Hello Guys, I found out that the only way my new Asus laptop is going to dual boot Vista (ugh) and Ubuntu is if I change the bios settings from 'enhanced' to 'compatible' with my CD/DVD drive. Every time I tried it in its 'enhanced' mode the drive would lock up as soon as I tried to run anything from it, so the reason for me to change is documented and there's no need to dwell on that point. The question I have is, will I lose very much
<RPS> productivity with the drive when I switch to the compatible mode? I will need to make the setting change and then reinstall Vista, so I'd rather ask questions before I make so many changes. I don;t think it will make that much difference, but I'd like to get some opinions.
<Merther> What does indexing actually do?
<mercutio22_> I think there might be a problem with authentication since that always happen after I enter my user password
<bruce89> jepp: try rotate colours, but I can't think how to swap both directions
<jepp> bruce89, but i can't choose the exact colour
<jepp> I can't type in any hex/rgb color codes
<masu3701> .
<bruce89> you could try changing yellow to some other colour, then orange to yellow, then the other colour to orange
<bruce89> use the colour select tool
<ZyktoicK9> RPS, i've never heard of "enhanced" and "compatible" mode for an optical drive before, I don't even know what it could be referring too, but how often to you actually use your CD/DVD drive anyways?  I don't think performance will be a big issue.  Good luck with Ubuntu :)
<RPS> ZyktoicK9, let me dig up the link about it ...it's from a thread I had on the forums and when I talked with an Asus tech he said ..."Yep, that set up will not work unless you set it to compatible."
<bobbi> Where are Tomboy Notes stored?
<bombshelter13_> is it possible for tcpdump to misreport hostnames in it's output? specifically, all machines in this domain are in 'malsheem.org' but all the tcpdump output contains 'malshemm.org' instead.
<FarrisG> Is there anyway to interrupt an automatic fsck, short of poking the box in the eye?
<RPS> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1012009.html ...it's the last post in the thread ...I had given up and bought another laptop ....what can I say, I wanted to run Ubuntu. .LOL
<heftycat_> is there a linux pros out there that can help me recognize a variant or theme?
<Jeryx> hi. I installed the restricted extras pack to enable mp3s but now they squelch and stutter on me
<FarrisG> heftycat_: ?
<shadowh511> heftycat_: screenie plz
<heftycat_> 1 sec actually i forgot that i am in virtual box and it doesnt cut and paste over
<moxisi> who can tell me how to install .tar.gz
<moxisi> thanks
<heftycat_> http://armstrong-clan.net/dump/g1-linux-integration.png
<lstarnes> moxisi: extract it then look for instructions.  They're usually in a file called README or INSTALL
<moxisi> no
<moxisi> it have no
<paragonc> so ive installed a vnc server - and im connected on the same network - but it's super laggy - any ideas to improve performance?
<heftycat_> farris or shadow did ya catch the screenie?
<heftycat_> http://armstrong-clan.net/dump/g1-linux-integration.png
<Zeroyez> i used the ubuntu installer to resize my ntfs partition, but it only resized the partition and not the file system
<ZyktoicK9> RPS, ok so what they're really talking about is the SATA controller.  This seems like a lot of work, change BIOS reinstall Vista then reinstall Ubuntu, are you sure your having the same problem???
<Zeroyez> how can i fix my other partition now?
<draeday> how do i fix the usb in virtual box
<bonez45> I am trying to boot up two SATA drives and one IDE drive.. . or rather.. I want to select among them all to be able to choose which drive to boot up.. how do I do this?
<scunizi> draeday: fix? you mean make it work?
<draeday> yea
<bonez45> I ran 'sudo update-grub' already,  to no avail
<bobbi> Where are Tomboy Notes stored?  Anyone  know?
<RPS> ZyktoicK9, yes after I talked with the Asus tech ...he knew exactly about this issue
<shadowh511> heftycat_:that is a custom theme, idk :(
<scunizi> draeday: if you installed virtualbox-ose from the repos that's you're problem.. you need to download the version direclty from vbox.
<bruce89> bobbi: ~/.gnome2/tomboy or ~/.tomboy likely
<RPS> ZyktoicK9, I was shocked when he almost finished my statement for me.
<ZyktoicK9> RPS I'm sure
<ZyktoicK9> draeday, which version of VirtualBox did you install?  the version in the Repos doesn't have USB support.
<bobbi> Thanks Bruce89
<adamg> can anyone advise the 'correct' method of running ntop on a dual nic gateway (LAN on one NIC, internet on other NIC) when I want to see who (LAN IP) is accessing what (Internet IP + port) ?
<draeday> i have version 2.02
<ZyktoicK9> draeday, be sure you've added Sun's VirtualBox repos as explained here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<BrandonB> How bad is Wubi compared to a real install?
<ZyktoicK9> draeday, it's if you have OSE version or PUEL that makes the USB difference
<RPS> ZyktoicK9,  I'd like to get everything on to the new computer ...it's a nice machine. This is another issue, but what is involved with installing multiple OS's? I mean more than 2.
<paragonc> how do i get S-Video Out on my nVidia GeForce 8400???
<bohemian_> khaije1: i might need to remove .so file in step 4.1, i overlooked the extension, what the command to remove it?
<paragonc> it doesnt seem to give me any options for it
<ZyktoicK9> RPS, with GRUB which will be installed with Ubuntu you can pretty much boot as many OSs as you'd like :)
<draeday> how can i tell which version i have im not sure
<paragonc> im running the nVideo 1.8 series driver
<khaije1> bohemian_: 'rm' is the remove command, use with care especially when root
<sisto> hi, any macbook users? I can't change my screen brightness and my battery status doesn't show. I have macbook version 5,2. I followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Intrepid ...Note I have to boot the machine with acpi=off or else it doesn't boot.
<jhesketh_> Hi. I have a friend with a dell xps 1220 who is complaining about a hissing sound with his audio. He explains it as working but it sounds like when you turn the speakers up all the way even though they aren't. The problem persists with alsa and pulseaudio.. Any ideas?
<ZyktoicK9> draeday, did you install it from the Ubuntu Synaptic? or from the website like I gave you?
<RPS> ZyktoicK9, I'm on an Ubuntu machine as we speak. It's in here already then?
<bohemian_> khaije1: ok so "rm driver.so" will do?
<bohemian_> oh i need to include directory
<draeday> from ubuntu
<ZyktoicK9> RPS, but once you reinstall Vista grub will be gone and need to be reinstalled (thus the reinstall of ubuntu i'd imagine)
<BrandonB> how can I speed up Ubuntu?
<shadowh511> Zeroyez:whadda you mean (double check)?
<bruce89> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> !grub | ZyktoicK9, RPS, first link
<ubottu> ZyktoicK9, RPS, first link: please see above
<ZyktoicK9> RPS, Grub and boot Any OS out there, and as many versions as you have partitions - it's extremely powerful
<Zeroyez> the ubuntu installer, i used resize partition on my windows partition to make room for ubuntu
<Zeroyez> and it resized the partition, but not the file system
<shadowh511> Zeroyez, like data overflows and kills ubuntu/Winfows?
<Zeroyez> no...
<Patrick_O> I have script that runs correctly if I run it myself directly from the terminal. However, if I use another script to call it, it fails looking for a file in a non-existent directory. Anybody know what gives?
<shadowh511> Zero..., then what is the problem? I am kinda lost ???
<ZyktoicK9> Patrick_O, use complete paths in your script
<Zeroyez> windows now boots and says that the file system is 500 GB, but the partition the file system is on is 195 GB
<Patrick_O> I did
<Zeroyez> i need to get onto windows to play WoW :(
<Patrick_O>  /./home/username/.....
<shadowh511> Zeroyez, can you afford to try and reinstall ubuntu?
<sanjud> Patrick_O-> exported the correct environments?
<ZyktoicK9> Patrick_O, /./home/username is invalid
<Patrick_O> Sanjud, no. I do I do that or where can I find info?
<eclipse__> Patrick_O ~/...
<Zeroyez> sigh, is there a general support channel on this network?
<sanjud> Patrick_O-> well, everytime a script is run, it spawns a shell
<billybigrigger> Zeroyez, for what?
<sanjud> eclipse__-> its better to use $HOME than ~/
<shadowh511> Zeroyez: sorry, Its just that a partitoning error like that needs to have a resintall
<BrandonB> how can I speed up Ubuntu?
<BrandonB> How bad is Wubi compared to a real install?
<Zeroyez> billybigrigger: i need a way to fix an ntfs file system from within ubuntu/linux
<armanox> disable uneeded services
<BrandonB> :\
<BrandonB> As in programs?
<armanox> well
<billybigrigger> Zeroyez, oh, so why are you looking for general support?
<Zeroyez> because the ubuntu installer forgot to resize the file system when it changed the partition size
<armanox> in /etc/init.d
<Patrick_O> how do I export the correct enviornments?
<billybigrigger> Zeroyez, ask in here
<Zeroyez> because this channel doesn't have answers
<armanox> is the list of start up services
<BrandonB> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<armanox> just like windows has start up programs and services
<armanox> most of them
<BrandonB> yeah
<armanox> most people don't really neec
<armanox> like
<sanjud> Zeroyez-> umm how did you verify that the resizing did not resize the file system? what command you used?
<armanox> i don't need bluetooth
<armanox> so i can disable it
<sanjud> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shadowh511> Zeroyez: we do have answers, its just that linux can be reinstalled WITHOUT LOSING DATA
<BrandonB> but how do I check them on Ubuntu
<armanox> well
<Zeroyez> shadowh511: you have no idea what you're talking about
<armanox> one sec
<Zeroyez> sanjud: parted tells me the filesystem says it's 500 GB
<armanox> i think there's an easier way them what i'm about to say..
<BrandonB> Torrents FTW!
<BrandonB> 159 kb/s for the download
<Zeroyez> i used the installer on ubuntu amd64 server install disc
<Zeroyez> to resize it
<masu3701> how do i edit the menue list file?
<masu3701> where is it located?
<shadowh511> masu3701: for grub?
<sanjud> Zeroyez-> when using parted you get 500gb?  if you used df -h ?
<BrandonB> :s
<quibbler> masu3701: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<eclipse__> masu3701 System>prefrences>prefered applications
<Zeroyez> it's an ntfs partition, it won't be listed under df
<Zeroyez> it's supposed to be a 195 GB partition
<eclipse__> masu3701 ignore what I said, I didnt read all of what you were asking
<BrandonB> these torrents rock
<H3l1c0pt3r> is there a way to have awn just be a launcher and not run current windows? i dont want to have to add 20 single launchers to awn (it glitches a lot)
<redvamp128> quibbler:  don't you mean menu.lst ?
<sanjud> Zeroyez-> if you use fdisk -l ?
<quibbler> redvamp128: yes
<Zeroyez> ./dev/sda1 * 1 23720 190529876 7 HPFS/NTFS
<quibbler> masu3701: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<masu3701> quibbler: thanks
<Zeroyez> the partition is correct, and mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt works
<sanjud> !who | Zeroyez
<ubottu> Zeroyez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<masu3701> quibbler: what is the gk before sudo?
<bohemian_> khaije1: hi, based on the last sentence in step 5, i get... "bash: /dev/usb/tkpanel0: No such file or directory"  same with  /dev/usb/tkpanel1  does it mean there are still problems on other steps i have made?
<some1normal> any 1 can help please
<quibbler> masu3701: you use gksudo for gui programs
<sanjud> !ask | some1normal
<ubottu> some1normal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chuxxsss> Anyone know much about dragon speak and getting it woking in ubuntu
<quibbler> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<masu3701> ok
<Zeroyez> sanjud: all i need is the name of something from the repositories that can fix file systems
<sanjud> Zeroyez-> you can mount and read/write to it okay?
<Zeroyez> yes
<some1normal> thanks ubuntu i'm having a swap probleme i got to activit the swap every time
<ShipwreckZombies> I'm quite new, and attempting my first install on a laptop with Vista64. I'm just shrinking the hd now, and i'm wondering how to go about it? 305243 before shrink - i'm wondering how much I should shrink it by to accomodate Linux?
<khaije1> bohemian_: not necesarily, the way i read 5 it sounds like it will only show if the touchscreen is connected via usb
<khaije1> and even then it may still require a reboot once it's all configured right
<khaije1> lets continue with the other steps then test at the end if possible
<bohemian_> ok got it
<bastid_raZor> some1normal; is your swap partition in fstab?
<some1normal>  bastid_raZor:   don't think so what should i do
<some1normal> bastid_raZor: that's what i ve got UUID=a6f60431-1807-956f-1f6f-d50746a3fac7 none swap sw
<khaije1> gotta do some work :) bbl
<bastid_raZor> some1normal; you should have  0 0 after that too
<xybre> How can I get a list of packages that depend on a given package?
<Patrick_O> sanjud: if I use complete paths in the script do I still need to export evironments?
<quibbler> some1normal: look at /etc/fstab
<Flannel> xybre: directly? or all of the things that depend on the things that depend on that package as well?
<sanjud> Patrick_O-> yes, to make sure the environment is what you expect it to be
<xybre> Flannel: justif I say "pkg-depends libfoo" it will give me all the packages that require libfoo to be installed
<Patrick_O> sanjud: thx, I'll start reading up
<Flannel> xybre: apt-cache rdepends package
<some1normal>  bastid_raZor  quibbler like that UUID=a6f60431-1807-956f-1f6f-d50746a3fac7 none swap sw 0 0
<xybre> danke Flannel
<sanjud> Patrick_O-> you can also ask people at #bash channel to make sure am not giving you bad info
<PastorBones> how would I ruin a .net program with my ubuntu?
<PastorBones> run* not ruin
<bastid_raZor> some1normal; are you sure the UUID is correct? if so that looks correct
<xybre> Ah okay. Cool. Now I gotta figure out why Ubuntu thinks installing OpenOffice base on a headless server is a good idea.
<quibbler> some1normal: similar yes...do you have a line with swap in it?
<p1oooop> hey
<p1oooop> anyone know how to open a file with root permissions?
<some1normal> bastid_raZor:  yes thanks quibbler no other swap thanks
<bastid_raZor> p1oooop; use sudo or gksudo for graphical
<homeskill> what's the 'srv' directory for?
<p1oooop> bastid_raZor: thanks
<p1oooop> I'll try
<p1oooop> thanks
<Zeroyez> looking for fix to "ERROR: Current NTFS volume size is bigger than the device size!"
<p1oooop> anyone know how I can edit a file with root permissions
<p1oooop> a configuration file
<p1oooop> ok
<p1oooop> ok
<p1oooop> ok
<bastid_raZor> p1oooop; what type of editor are you trying to use?
<p1oooop> bastid_raZor: umm, text deitor
<p1oooop> *editor
<bastid_raZor> p1oooop; which one?
<p1oooop> the generic one...
<p1oooop> on ubuntu
<lstarnes> p1oooop: gedit?
<p1oooop> yup
<p1oooop> also, I may use Screem, the HTML/XML editor
<some1normal> p1oooop: sudo gedit location of the file
<p1oooop> IC
<p1oooop> thank you
<p1oooop> can I use sudo Screem (location)
<rww> xybre: aptitude why openoffice.org-base
<p1oooop> or add files to the location?
<lstarnes> p1oooop: graphical programs should be run witk gksudo or kdesudo, not regular sudo
<p1oooop> IC
<p1oooop> so gksudo screem?
<oh_noes> If I install Ubuntu with LVM, a 2 disk RAID1 Mirror.  If I pull a disk, will the the computer still boot from the 2nd?
<oh_noes> Or, is the mirror just for data consistency in a RUNNING OS?
<xybre> rww, thanks, now I understand hwy it installed it, but its still retarded that it does >.<
<p1oooop> how do I add file to a location? do I use gksudo filebrowser?
<Zeroyez> omg
<Patrick_O> sanjud: Thank you! got it working
<quibbler> p1oooop: gksudo screem
<Zeroyez> some tool called testdisk just miraculously told me my ntfs sectors were wrong and said "ok, i fix that" and now everything works
<p1oooop> IC, but what about the file browser?
<failers> anyone know how to force powermizer to be on level 3 all the time?
<quibbler> ;  p1oooop: in the termina    gksudo screem /to/the/file
<cj_sze> :)
<cj_sze> good pm to all
<quibbler> terminal
<p1oooop> quibbler: I know that, but what about plain adding files to the directory using the file browser?
<xybre> 553 GTK packages installed
<YuLiansu> Hello. Any idea why I got this?
<YuLiansu> $ sudo mount.nfs4 emerson:/ /mnt -w -o port=2049,proto=tcp
<YuLiansu> mount.nfs4: No such device
 * xybre bashes head against monitor
 * p1oooop gets sad
 * p1oooop once killed his ubuntu install trying to get root permissions
 * p1oooop wonders why he cannot just be root himself
<quibbler> p1oooop: start nautilus from the terminal  with gksudo nautilus
<p1oooop> quibbler: thanks
<Flannel> p1oooop: Because we use sudo, for a variety of reasons.  You can read about why on the following page.  Also, please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<YuLiansu> anyone.. knows .. about nfs4? All other PC connects fine (FreeBSD, Gentoo Linux)
<Flannel> !sudo | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<p1oooop> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xybre> Okay, so, is there an easy way to remove all th eGUI apps that ubuntu has automatically installed on a headless VPS?
<wolter> hi
<YuLiansu> why not you guys just allow plooooop to be root? if he prefers. you can be root by "sudo passwd" and login as root as in any other system.
<wolter> i downloaded driconf to get rid of screen tearing
<wolter> but i can't run it because "libGL is too old"
<Flannel> !noroot | YuLiansu
<ubottu> YuLiansu: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<YuLiansu> However often or always being root itself isn't good idea.
<YuLiansu> ubottu: was there really a problem? I used that way for a year or two until I got used to sudo this year.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vladc> How can I freeze a process that doesn't run in a terminal (ie. I can't use ctrl-z)?
<Flannel> YuLiansu: There's no real need for a root account, and enabling it does have some drawbacks (security mostly, see that wiki page).  If you absolutely have to have a root terminal, you can use `sudo -i`
<p1oooop> Flannel: wow, smart bot
<YuLiansu> Flannel: which wiki page? I didn't google it out.
<Flannel> YuLiansu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vladc> Found it: kill -STOP
<YuLiansu> vladc: you must know kill -CONT before using kill -STOP. Oh you quit too soon.
<bohemian_> khaije1: found out i'm not using usb model as said by the distro, one thing though, total noob thing question, how do i accomplish step 6? i keep getting no such file or directory
<p1oooop> anyone know the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<wolter> how can i get my xorg version?
<fung_laptop> hey guys, ubuntu absolutely refuses to detect my monitor resolution. running latest update of ubuntu, using nvidia driver 177.82. tried modifing xorg and din't work. help please?
<p1oooop> naw really...
<usser> p1oooop, server doesn't have xorg and all the bloat of the desktop
<Flannel> p1oooop: server has no GUI by default, and asks which servers you want to install during the install process.
<WordMoo> When Jaunty (whatever it is) releases , will it be possible to go Hardy -> Jaunty ?
<dli> how to connect to dsl (pppoeconf) for new install?
<p1oooop> Flannel: sounds hard :(
<WordMoo> or is that not known at this time ?
<bohemian_> wolter: sudo X -version
<Flannel> WordMoo: You'll have to go through Intrepid.
<Flannel> WordMoo: 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<dli> I tried pppoeconf, and rebooted, but eth0 still not configured
<WordMoo> Flannel, 8.10 uh.. lets see how I can put it..
<WordMoo> Flannel, Is worthless to me
<WordMoo> On this computer anyway
<WordMoo> it magically works for the others
<Flannel> WordMoo: If you want to upgrade to 9.04, you'll have to upgrade through it, even if its only for a few minutes.
<khaije1> bohemian_: it sounds like these are binary calibration and testing utilities, not clear if they require root....
<wolter> how do i know if my xorg version is newer than 6.8 ?
<WordMoo> OK, but will the issues be there?  My NIC doesn't ever get an IP , and some other stuff
<wolter> i have version 1.5.2...
<WordMoo> When I arrive at 9.04
<p1oooop> Flannel: can you use it VIA remote control?
<WordMoo> that is
<Flannel> WordMoo: You can upgrade with a CD (the alternate CD)
<Flannel> p1oooop: Can you use what?
<WordMoo> Flannel, I mean , will the issues of Intrepid be there in Jaunty , or will they be fixed?
<p1oooop> Flannel: ubuntu server edition
<Flannel> WordMoo: #ubuntu+1 is the place to go to ask Jaunty questions right now.  I have no idea.
<khaije1> bohemian_: these files should be buried in the directories of the file you extracted, you can try running them as a regular user first, if they say they require root you can copy them to /usr/bin/ as root
<bohemian_> khaije1: ok i'll try that
<Flannel> p1oooop: You can use it remotely, yes.  Over ssh is the most popular configuration
<WordMoo> Hrm, Perhaps staying on LTS' are a good idea.
<Flannel> WordMoo: Certainly nothing wrong with that.  Especially if nothing in the newer versions strikes you as must-have
<p1oooop> Flannel: so, do I have to modify anything to use it over ssh?
<Flannel> p1oooop: you'll have to install openssh-server, but apart from that, no.
<WordMoo> Flannel, Any idea on a LTS release ?  Perhaps after Jaunty ?
<bobbie4> I love the ubuntu!
<p1oooop> Flannel: thank you
<p1oooop> I also love ubintu
<p1oooop> *ubuntu
<Flannel> WordMoo: 10.04 is the next LTS
<WordMoo> "A date has already been fixed: the next LTS (Long Term Support ) Version will be released April 2010."
<bohemian_> khaije1: ok copied all 3 files to usr/bin/  proceeding to step 9
<Flannel> WordMoo: Not only that, but in all likelyhood it'll be the 22nd
<WordMoo> Flannel, April 22nd ?
<p1oooop> you think I can install apache and mysql in Xubuntu?
<quibbler> WordMoo: at 02:17
<Flannel> p1oooop: You definately can.
<Flannel> !lamp | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<macvr> hi all... i have a problem while watching streaming videos, in firefox... the screensaver doesnt recognize that the video is playing in fullscreen mode and gets activated every few minutes... how do i prevent this?
<p1oooop> Flannel: awesome!
<Lartza_> nobody has been able to tell me does fglrx work?
<Lartza_> Does it?
<quibbler> macvr: turn off the screensaver
<Flannel> WordMoo: I believe its (as a rule of thumb, not a rule, mind you) the penultimate Thursday of the month.
<Lartza_> I'm having toruble with Fedora and fglrx
<Lartza_> *trouble
<WordMoo> Like Thanksgiving ?
<Flannel> Lartza_: Try #fedora
<WordMoo> lol
<macvr> quibbler: othere than that could nothing be done?
<quibbler> marve: adjust the time
<Ademan> are ubuntu's *.deb files signed? or just each repository's package *list* ?
<Lartza_> I want to know if fglrx works in ubuntu
<WordMoo> Anyway, since I'm going to keep this version of Ubuntu .  Is it possible for me to readjust the sizes of my partitions without having to do a new install ?
<wolter> could it be dangerous to install xlibmesa3-gl?
<Lartza_> since thats the next option, i dont want to try anything new, fedora is what i call new to me now
<WordMoo> IE: I kept windows at 300 GBs
<billa> hi, I require some assistance setting up my trendnet router to an adsl modem . which would be appropiate channel/server to get help ?
<bohemian_> khaije1: ok i got a bunch of rc.d from rc0.d to rc6.d, shall i edit everything or just 0 or 6? this is step 9
<WordMoo> And I'm about out of space
<Lartza_> Dlannel: I won't ask Will fglrx work in ubuntu in #fedora...
<macvr> quibbler: i know that those are the workarounds.... but is there anyway so that the gnome recongizes this?
<Flannel> Lartza_: An easy way to find out if it works on your hardware is to burn a liveCD and try it.
<khaije1> bohemian_: i don't remember where rc.local is (not in front of a unix box) ask the channel, im sure someone knows
<Flannel> WordMoo: You can.  You'll need to boot to the liveCD and resize/move stuff with gparted
<Lartza_> Can I install fglrx with livecd to try it?
<Flannel> Lartza_: yes
<Lartza_> hmm then maybe
<quibbler> macvr: i'don't know..i've never had that problem
<WordMoo> Flannel, Just go to the installer and click "manual" and resize it up how I want it, then quit the install ?
<Lartza_> but there even is fglrx? :P
<WordMoo> Flannel, Before I actually go to install anything ?
<Flannel> WordMoo: no, no.  Don't start the installer at all.  Go to System > Administration > Gnome PArtition MAnager
<bohemian_> anyone knows where directory to find "rc.local" in ubuntu 8.10?
<macvr> quibbler: how come? dont u use videos from the net? or are ur settings delayed?
<khaije1> bohemian_: if you can't find it rc.5 is a close substitue
<Lartza_> does DVD have LIVE?
<bohemian_> ok thanks
<WordMoo> Oh.
<Flannel> Lartza_: It does.  But that's 4.some odd GB vs a 700MB CD if you just want to try it out.
<Lartza_> the cd wont fit
<Lartza_> I want reburnable
<NayMyo> hi
<Lartza_> my reburnable is 650mb :S
<Flannel> Lartza_: You should actually be able to burn the CD to DVD media without any issues.
<NayMyo> i wanna to create CD and DVD with DRM
<WordMoo> Flannel,  I don't see that in the installed version I have , would it be possible for me just to do it now?  IE: get gparted
<Lartza_> Flannel: I have tried it once, didn't boot from it
<quibbler> macvr: i look at youtube etc ...i have a blank screen after 20mins but that doesn't worry me
<NayMyo> no duplication allowed. no copying from it allowed
<Lartza_> burn was fine though
<Flannel> Lartza_: yes, the DVD has a live version.
<rww> bohemian_: rc.local is in /etc/.
<macvr> quibbler: oh ok...
<RalphSpencer> Hello. I need help please. There is one partition (60 GB) on my hard drive of 80 GB  and some empty space (20 GB). When I create a partition on this empty 20 GB, XP Becomes unbootable and Ubuntu sees them as a whole (71.xx GB)...
<Flannel> WordMoo: You can't modify the partitions you're using.  So while you would be able to shrink the windows partition, you would still have to use a liveCD to expand the others.
<WordMoo> OK.
<NayMyo> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Lartza_> Flannel: I found you could burn cd image to dvd, in windows jsut nero and some others wont do it, but some programs convert the cd image to dvd image
<Flannel> WordMoo: I was under the impression that they had it installed by default, but if not, you'll simply have to install gparted on the liveCD
<Lartza_> Flannel: But not sure will they make it bootable in the conversion...
<bohemian_> rww: why i didn't saw that?? thanks
<WordMoo> Flannel, Perhaps it's not on the installed version by default ?
<rww> WordMoo, Flannel: Gparted is on the LiveCD by default, but not on installed desktop systems.
<WordMoo> Copy.
<Lartza_> Flannel: Is there option to install grub from ubuntu cd/dvd?
<Flannel> !grub | Lartza_, first link
<ubottu> Lartza_, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lifi> hey, i have a problem shutting down my pc... its always restarting the pc, e.g. if i do "shutdown -h now" or via gnome-menu. any ideas?
<RalphSpencer> Hello. I need help please. There is one partition (60 GB) on my hard drive of 80 GB  and some empty space (20 GB). When I create a partition on this empty 20 GB, XP Becomes unbootable and Ubuntu sees them as a whole (71.xx GB)...
<Lartza_> thanks ill remember those
<Lartza_> well that
<bohemian_> khaije1: moment will reboot now
<rww> RalphSpencer: Do you have Ubuntu running right now?
<wolter> which is the password for a user that has no password?
<RalphSpencer> Yep
<Lartza_> Wait a sec! I have 8.04 live cd!
<Lartza_> Aww... but....
<bohemian_> khaije1: moment of truth will reboot now, if this works, i should treat you for a cup of coffee :)
<Lartza_> Is it using the newest xorg?
<RalphSpencer> I dont care for windows...
<rww> wolter: There isn't one. The account is locked and you can't log into it. (root on Ubuntu, by default, is an example)
<RalphSpencer> Just need ubuntu to be detecting the other partitions..
<Lartza_> Someone can check their xorg version in 8.04, but wait livecd wont have updates...
<RalphSpencer> I cant even resize the 60 GB one
<Flannel> !info xorg hardy | Lartza_
<rww> RalphSpencer: can you copy the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link the page it creates here?
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.3+10ubuntu10.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<RalphSpencer> Ok thanks
<Lartza_> aww then i need 8.10 cd
<Lartza_> since ati problems are with XOrg 7.4
<wolter> rww, so, If i samba with a user without a password, then nobody will be able to enter?
<WordMoo> That reminds me, What are the options for the ACPI work arounds you use to start up ? --acpi=off , and what are the other 2?
<WordMoo> (it's the only way I could get 8.04.2 (or 8.04) to boot.
<rww> wolter: By "without a password", do you mean with a blank password, or with a disabled account (i.e., one that has a password hash in /etc/shadow of * or !)?
<wolter> rww, without a set password. I just created the account on users and groups and it had no password.
<IntuitiveNipple> WordMoo: For Intrepid?
<RalphSpencer> rww: The result of sudo fdisk -l is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128620/
<WordMoo> IntuitiveNipple, no
<rww> wolter: Users and Groups makes you put in a password when you create the user :/
<WordMoo> Intrepid would boot, install, and everything.  However, it (I guess) wouldn't work with my NIC
<wolter> hm..
<wolter> i must've forgoten it.
<IntuitiveNipple> WordMoo: So which release do you want the options for?
<wolter> thats bad.
<wolter> it means it wont fix my samba/ftp sharing.
<WordMoo> 8.04.2 (Hardy)
<IntuitiveNipple> WordMoo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt;h=e862271ae3becfab2d7cf678b85d3a75e9ca01bc;hb=HEAD
<WordMoo> IntuitiveNipple, I just need the options that where given in Wubi
<WordMoo> I know there was 3
<matabele> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<p1oooop> hey, does anyone know anything about samba
<RalphSpencer> Sir rww?
<p1oooop> can someone help me with the group my computer is im
<p1oooop> *in
<p1oooop> I want it in mshome but it is in workgroup
<dli> any pppoe (dsl)howto?
<IntuitiveNipple> WordMoo: There are *many* ACPI kernel options, so you'd need to check the Wubi docs to recall the ones you are referring to
<rww> RalphSpencer: Okay. Linux is seeing you as having two NTFS partitions. One is 72GB, and the other is 8GB. I'm guessing you also have a 2GB USB drive plugged in or something.
<RalphSpencer> Yep
<RalphSpencer> Yeah, its my flash drive
<matabele> ﻿p1oooop: edit your smb.conf
<rww> RalphSpencer: Can you also pastebin the output of mount, please?
<matabele> your will see >> workgroup = WORKGROUP, then change it
<RalphSpencer> Could you give me the exact command?
<p1oooop> matabele: where's  that?
<rww> RalphSpencer: just "mount"
<RalphSpencer> Oh thanks
<RalphSpencer> sure
<p1oooop> matabele: remember, I am a newb
<matabele> gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<p1oooop> thanks
<quibbler> dli: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239815
<RalphSpencer> Sir: The output of 'mount' is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128622/
<matabele> ﻿p1oooop: then you will have to restart samba
<WordMoo> IntuitiveNipple, acpi=off noapic nolapic
<matabele> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<p1oooop> ic
<p1oooop> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> WordMoo: noapic and nolapic *are not* ACPI options, they are interrupt controller options
<WordMoo> IntuitiveNipple, I think I had to use --acpi=off --noapic --nolapic , instead of just the acpi=off noapic nolapic
<IHalak> Hello
<IntuitiveNipple> WordMoo: hence the confusion :)
 * WordMoo shrugs
<WordMoo> IntuitiveNipple, Perhaps the Wubi team should be spanked
<ovide> Anyone know why xchat gives me a "null chan list" for so many servers?
<matabele> ﻿p1oooop: if you get your computer connected to the network can you send me your smb.conf, mine seems to have something really wrong with it
<IntuitiveNipple> maybe your eyes re-ordered the letters... that gets many people (apic and acpi look very alike)
<rww> RalphSpencer: Okay. So you're running off the LiveCD right now?
<RalphSpencer> Yes, sir.
<blufade> i dont have sound while playing through media players .....but sound works well within the browser(youtube)
<RalphSpencer> Because the install of Ubuntu doesn't have Partition Editor.
<rww> RalphSpencer: Okay. And the first partition (the large one) is the one with your Windows data on it. The second one is blank?
<blufade> no system sounds aswell
<RalphSpencer> Yes, sir.
<blufade> how do i restart sound modules alone ?
<ce_manizzzz> hdweyrduwey
<ce_manizzzz> hjfdue
<bohemian_> khaije1: nothing yet, still no touchscreen response
<ce_manizzzz> h
<bohemian_> :(
<p1oooop> matabele: umm, I think you were mistaken on that last one, restart is not a command
<matabele> heh, I just used it
<rww> RalphSpencer: Okay. Open up the Partition Editor (System > Administration > Partition Editor), make sure it says /dev/sda in the top-right, then right click on /dev/sda2 (the small partition) and click Delete. That'll get rid of the extraneous blank partition. To resize the other one, right-click on it, click "Unmount", then right-click again and choose Resize.
<RalphSpencer> Please give me some time to do that, sir.
<quibbler> blufade: sudo alsa force-reload
<IntuitiveNipple> rww: Would it be a good idea to confirm sda2 doesn't actually contain anything before deleting it?
<rww> IntuitiveNipple: He said it doesn't...
<khaije1> bohemian_: if this effort doesn't work you may want to try a new version if there is one available... btw can you pastebin the output to lspci pls?
<RalphSpencer> What size should I set, sir?
<matabele> ﻿p1oooop: are you sure that samba is even running?
<IntuitiveNipple> rww: I know :)
<blufade> ﻿﻿quibbler: sudo: alsa: command not found
<dli> quibbler, not helpful, couldn't download anything without DSL first
<rww> RalphSpencer: Whatever size you'd like, as long as there's at least 5-10GB of free space left for Ubuntu.
<RalphSpencer> Oh, okay..
<rww> RalphSpencer: Anyway. Once that's resized, you should be able to install Ubuntu normally. There should be an option during install, in the partitioning step, to use free space for Ubuntu.
<bohemian_> khaije1: http://pastebin.com/m43c3bebd
<RalphSpencer> Thank you, sir, for all the help and guidance...
<p1oooop> matabele: yes, I am
<mattias> Anyone in here good at webdevelopment?
<quincy> Do the latest ATi drivers (9.2) fix the Xv flicker with compiz enabled?
<Meneertje> hi guys, I have a question regarding the netbook remix
<matabele> restart is a command, but so it stop and start.. try that
<p1oooop> mattias: I am ok
<quibbler> blufade: you do not have /sbin/alsa?
<mattias> plooooop, great!
<p1oooop> matabele: oh. I see what I did wrong
<Meneertje> anyone has experienced installing from USB the remix?
<keith_> Is there a way to make Ubuntu treat an internal drive like it does a USB drive. ie, automount it without me having to add lines to fstab, etc?
<rww> mattias: There's a #web channel for general web development questions...
<mattias> plooop, it seems that i have a serverside problem with either my code or my code
<mattias> rww, asked there already
<p1oooop> look in the error file
<blufade> no
<mattias> rww, no answer tought i rather ask here.
<p1oooop> it usually has the place of the error
<Meneertje> anyone has installed thet netbook remix?
<p1oooop> thats how I found my errors :D
<matabele> ﻿p1oooop: can you send me your smb.conf?
<p1oooop> matabele: no, I found the problem :D thanks
<keith_> Is there a reason Ubuntu doesn't automatically mount a secondary internal drive?
<bohemian_> khaije1: can you help me remove touchkit_drv.o based on step 4.2? i'll try to recopy it, might have copied the .so earlier
<matabele> no no. my smb.conf is stuffed up and /I/ need help noe :)
<FrikkinLazer> I have a general question: I have lots of experience in developing server software in .Net, where zero user intervention is required. What do people typically use in linux to develop that kind of software?
<matabele> now*
<quibbler> blufade: then ask your question again and maybe someone else can help you.
<mattias> ploooop, Yes, her is the problem. Im developing a website, everything seems to be fine on any webbrowser except of IE, as you probably can imagine, but it's not a regular problem.... Except some css issues the website won't display any of the images inserted by *.php, the images is displayed properly from the css and everything looks nice from any other browser
<blufade> actuallly sound will be back if i restart my computer.....
<p1oooop> matabele: yes, now, LOL
<blufade> ill try that
<mattias> plooop, It will display (in some cases) the right size of the image, but just with a border and a red X on the right end corner
<p1oooop> mattias: huh, I've had that problem
<mattias> ploooop, any idéa how tow solve it ?
<FrikkinLazer> mat: can you see that image if you browse to is with IE directly? (not rhough webserver)
<p1oooop> mattias: nope
<simion314> hi, if my root file system is mounted read only (because an error) can i mounted as writeble?
<p1oooop> mattias: people complain about the same thing on my site
<zhaozhou> simion314: mount -o remount,rw /
<mattias> plooooop, so you think it's a clientside problem ?
<matabele> ﻿p1oooop: please could you send your smb.conf?
<FrikkinLazer> mattias: can you save the image on your desktop locally, and then open it in IE?
<p1oooop> matabele: ok
<mattias> ploooop, it's not a small problem though, my websites concept is to show pictures
<p1oooop> LOL, IC
<simion314> zhaozhou: thx
<rww> mattias: do you happen to have the URL of a broken page for me to look at?
<mattias> FrikkinLazer, Currently im not infront of a windows computer.
<mattias> FrikkinLazer, Why do you ask ? I may be able to get my hands on one later on today
<mattias> rww, ofcourse
<FrikkinLazer> mattias: Im thinking that the IE cannot open those images at all, and then it might not be a webserver problem, or a problem with your site. If you save the image locally, and IE STILL cant open it, then you know its not your server.
<sagredo> hi friends. I've created an alarm, but it is not going off at the set time.
<sagredo> Any advice?
<sagredo> I need it to wake up for work!
<rww> sagredo: which program did you use to create it?
<sagredo> rww: alarm-clock from the repos
<sagredo> rww: it says it's scheduled and all but alas, my selected sound file (Stereo MCs - Connected) is not playing, I tried testing it twice with future (now past) times.
<bohemian_> khaije1: i guess i would have to use an RPM based distro :(
<Until_It_Sleeps> bai
<mattias> FrikkinLazer, The strangest thing is that the images is in a jpg format, nothing "fancy" like png
<mattias> It will display png thought.
<mattias> FrikkinLazer, it will display png though.
<khaije1> bohemian_: there is also the possibility to use 'alien' to install the rpm
<FrikkinLazer> mattias: Okay, well, just try opening it locally. Maybe the image is using some obscure jpg feature that the library IE uses does not support or something.
<quibbler> dli: look here: http://www.ubuntux.org/pppoe-client  & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82879 & http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/02/pppoe-with-ubuntu.html
<khaije1> playing with it on an rpm-based distro isn't a bad idea though, if you can get it working on suse or fedora you at least know the sw works
<mattias> FrikkinLazer, will try that, thnx for everything.
<rww> mattias: Hmm. It's sending content-type correctly, which was the issue when I had that problem> I'm not sure what's going on either.
<mattias> rww, okej thnx for having a look... I'll let you know whenever / if i find a solution to the problem.... Hate IE, it has made the webdevelopment a pain in the ass, why do people use such a worthless software.
<rww> sagredo: Well, you're having better luck than I am with it. I just tried making an alarm and it crashed on me twice in a row :/
<Lartza_> Fresh 8.04 install: Error 15
<Lartza_> I'm live now
<sagredo> rww: lols
<sagredo> rww: shucks, I have to figure this out before I can go to sleep!
<FrikkinLazer> sagredo: I guess the answer is this: It doesnt work because its broken
<sagredo> FrikkinLazer: nice
<FrikkinLazer> sagredo: lol
<p1oooop> back
<rww> FrikkinLazer, sagredo: I think the crash I'm getting is probably a bug in GTK in Jaunty. It's been happening with GIMP too. I was just explaining why I couldn't be of more help :)
<FrikkinLazer> sagredo: isnt there another alarm software you can use?
<p1oooop> sorry for long     .
<Lartza_> I have Ubuntu and hopefully WIndows XP in my GRUB
<sagredo> FrikkinLazer: I'm sure there is
<Lartza_> but wont get there because of Error 15
<sagredo> FrikkinLazer: but I haven't found it yet :D
<sagredo> FrikkinLazer: let's see what google has
<FrikkinLazer> Does anyone have experience developing software in Linux?
<Lartza_> GRUB won't start, Error 15
<jrgp> FrikkinLazer, check the C wiki
<Lartza_> I'll reboot quick
<dli_> howto start pppoe manually? ifconfig eth0 up; pon dsl-provider
<FrikkinLazer> jrgp: Im actually looking for advice on what technology to use. I need to write software that opens up LOTS of tcp sockets, read stuff, write stuff, etc. Windows could not handle it, now I have to go over to Linux. (In windows it was in C#).
<jrgp> FrikkinLazer, C++ and sockets
<jrgp> there are loads of appropriate tutorials around the net
<keith_> Is there a way to automount a usb drive from the terminal? (If you have unmounted it)
<bohemian_> anyone can comment on the result of the ff alien conversion:  http://pastebin.com/m443f2cdf
<bohemian_> khaije1: ^
<phuzion> Is there any way I can get a command-line box in the top toolbar that's always open?  Or even something like OSX's Spotlight, where you can click it, and it opens real small right next to the icon?
<Lartza_> Gosh
<Lartza_> Still
<Lartza_> GRUB won't start
<Lartza_> BIOS boot's, Boot from CD: then no cd found, starts booting hd, Error 15
<paul68> Since the last update of firefox I have this weird behavior that from time to time the window of firefox is getting underneeth my menubar on top of the screen, I have this behaviour on 2 different pcs I have to hit F11 twice to solve this does anyone have a solution for this
<Lartza_> I removed WInXP from GRUB
<Lartza_> Wait a sec
<Lartza_> Could I be booting from a wrong grub? Previous Fedora install?
<quibbler> dli_: try   sudo pppoeconf  in a terminal
<Lartza_> Or something like that
<Lartza_> rebooting now
<aisukarimu> the net has change alot
<dli_> quibbler, from plog, the problem is illegal username/passwd, the provider uses encrypted username/passwd, so, you have to dialup in windows
<quibbler> dli_: then i'm out of ideas ask further in the room
<vieq> hello, guys I tried to update my system & I got this http://fpaste.org/paste/5475
<Lartza_> Should I stick to 8.04?
<vieq> any clues?
<Lartza_> I'll check
<Lartza_> NO clues sorry
<Lartza_> *No
<Lartza_> I first need ot install updates then pdate to 8.10? Aww...
<Lartza_> *to *update
<jrgp> Lartza_, yes
<vieq> Lartza_, take it an advice LTS is hell
<Lartza_> vieq: but ati is better in this than 8.10, that woudl be the only reason to stick yet
<Lartza_> ill just update
<vieq> so umm guys, this message says "no space" while I do have space
<vieq> http://fpaste.org/paste/5476
<vieq> this so strange
<Lartza_> first i remove unneeded packages though, wont update them
<Lartza_> what is the root password in ubuntu?
<rww> vieq: Did you install using Wubi?
<rww> Lartza_: there isn't one. Use sudo instead.
<vieq> Lartza_, sudo passwd
<Flannel> Lartza_: there is no root password, the root account is locked.  Use sudo instead.
<vieq> and write your own
<rww> !noroot | vieq
<ubottu> vieq: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Flannel> vieq: No, please don't recommend that here.
<vieq> k k
<paul68> Since the last update of firefox I have this weird behavior that from time to time the window of firefox is getting underneeth my menubar on top of the screen, I have this behaviour on 2 different pcs I have to hit F11 twice to solve this does anyone have a solution for this
<Lartza_> ok...
<Lartza_> Fedora people hete sudo
<Lartza_> *hate :)
<rww> vieq: From the look of your df output, you installed Ubuntu onto a couple of loopback files. The one mounted at / was created with 1.4GB and is, indeed, full.
<frevidar> Hi, I'm thinking of using Ubuntu. I used to use debian about five years ago or so. Does ubuntu include everything that Debian has?
<Lartza_> frevidar: Propably, maybe not straight from isntall
<Lartza_> *install
<Lartza_> And remember, Debian *.debs don't work in Ubuntu
<frevidar> I want to install Ubuntu  primarily on a desktop machine, but I'll be doing some software development and webserving (probably just to myself though)
<Lartza_> Will do
<Lartza_> Easily
<likeafox> Yeah I wanted mine to do those things too
<likeafox> it works fine
<Flannel> frevidar: It doesn't include everything, no, but most things.
<Lartza_> Like things for software developement you need to download after install.
<lyy> i'm watching a movie with mplayer on my linux box..and would like to output the video to tv ..however, there's only the s video output and my tv is old .. is there a specific device/adapter to output video from computer to an old tv that uses the old tv connection type?
<frevidar> lartza: thats no problem, its a similar thing with debian
<Lartza_> Yes, just to remind you :)
<Lartza_> Some distros can install them at install like Fedora
<likeafox> on Ubuntu though you seem to be plagued with updates
<likeafox> on Debian it's easy to keep up to date
<frevidar> likeafox: what do you mean?
<Flannel> Lartza_: You can install them at install time with Ubuntu too, if you really want to.  (I don't see a big issue with waiting though)
<likeafox> I seem to get updates every other day
<Lartza_> Flannel: Well if you just do the easy install you can't
<dreamweb> hi. i am trying to give static ip to my laptop which is running ubuntu
<Lartza_> Fedora asks do you want programs for: "Office, Program developing, Web server"
<likeafox> on Debian stable though I hardly ever needed to update
<dreamweb> it gets the ip but is unable to find any hosts.
<Lartza_> likeafox: That's also the downside of debian
<rww> likeafox: If you just want security updates, uncheck "Recommended updates" in the Updates tab of Software Sources (Sys > Admin > Software Sources)
<Lartza_> What useful 3rd party repos were there?
<likeafox> Heh I don't mind that much, just trying to illustrate a difference
<Lartza_> Long time no see ubuntu
<Lartza_> medibuntu is one
<Lartza_> Then others?
<quibbler> paul68: are you using compiz? if so maybe turn it off and see if you have the same problem.
<Lartza_> Somewhere I coudl get newer or more programs
<shear_clone> ok, why does the version of firefox in intrepid have MSIE 6.0 tacked onto the end of the user agent string?
<Lartza_> WIneHQ repo is one too
<shear_clone> that makes no sense
<Lartza_> others?
<Ga_Boi> how much of a performance hit does guild wars take in ubuntu?
<Lartza_> Ga_Boi: More than Windows
<Ga_Boi> X.x
<rww> shear_clone: it doesn't for me :/
<Lartza_> Ga_Boi: Check WIneHQ AppDB and search Guild Wars
<Lartza_> Ga_Boi: I'm not sure will it take more
<shear_clone> rww, interesting. i wonder if this is something one of my add ons changed
<Lartza_> Ga_Boi: Or will it even work
<Lartza_> Ga_Boi: I recon I have read it works
<likeafox> I came here because I want to know how do I do administrator things that don't prompt for a password?  I just get an error saying I don't have permission :S
<rww> shear_clone: you could check that by closing all open Firefox windows, then running "firefox -safe-mode" from the terminal
<Lartza_> likeafox: sudo
<frevidar> so is the "universe" component of ubuntu larger than debian?
<Ga_Boi> hm says it runs platinum so hopefully
<likeafox> from nautilus though
<Ga_Boi> seeing as I can't get windows running atm.
<likeafox> is that what the file browser is called?
<Lartza_> Ga_Boi: Guild Wars is Platinum yes. It shuld work perfect
<hateball> !sudo | likeafox
<ubottu> likeafox: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Ga_Boi> awesome
<CentHOGG> hi, how do you update your sources list for apt, aptitude, tasksel from the command line? I would like to use the DVD as a source now that I've installed from the CD. Thanks in advance
<likeafox> I want to use a file browser to work with files I need permission for
<shear_clone> rww, it's the same
<Lartza_> Ga_Boi: But if it doesn't tweak some setting of Wine
<Flannel> c
<Ga_Boi> i can put off installing windows at least until gw2 comes out lol
<Flannel> CentHOGG: sudo apt-cdrom add
<quibbler> likeafox: you can run root nautilus from a terminal with  gksudo nautilus
<CentHOGG> Flannel: thanks alot :)
<myron> what is stored in the /dev folder?
<Dexi> hey guys im getting "The theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme endinge is not installed"  how do i find out what/where that engine is?
<Lartza_> Ga_Boi: And set Guild Wars graphics lower for example
<shear_clone> rww, do you know the bog standard firefox 3 user agent? i can just override the one in there.
<myron> I know that you use the folder to mount devices, but what is that folder?
<likeafox> Okay I'll try that
<quibbler> likeafox: be careful!
<Lartza_> Dexi: Install GTK+?
<Dexi> i thought i did have that lol
<halycon> I have a hotkey set for the hamster time tracking applet(Super+H) that does not work and I also have a keyboard shortcut(shift+capslock) set in the keyboard preferences and they both stopped working all of a sudden
<likeafox> Thanks for the warning
<Lartza_> Dexi: Maybe you have GTK :)
<Dexi> you may be right
<Lartza_> Search GTK from Synaptic
<Dexi> whats the package name for gtk_?
<Dexi> gtk+*
<likeafox> Oh also is there a shortcut to get a terminal?
<Lartza_> Not sure, wait
<Dexi> lol i can search, dont bother
<Lartza_> Ok :)
<revertTS> is there an easy way to do an encrypted server install?  the alt cd seems to only allow a full installation...
<myron> like a fox: main menu > accessories > terminal
<likeafox> myron: shorter!
<Dexi> hmm
<Lartza_> Dexi: What theme is it?
<Dexi> Lartza_: i see GTK-chtheme and gtk-qt-engine
<FearMoth> Hi, I know this is off-topic but maybe someone in here can help me. My SCSI cable has a connector that doesn't seem to work, is it ok to skip that connector and use the next one?
<Dexi> Technix after five Lartza_
<myron> likeafox: I don't know of one, but you can set up a hot key combination to open terminal fast
<Flannel> revertTS: Choose the "command line system" from the alternate CD initial menu (I think they moved it to a f3/f4 additional option thing dueto confusion)
<Flannel> FearMoth: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lartza_> Dexi: WHere did you get it?
<Dexi> but also, many of my themes give me that error
<Lartza_> *Where
<revertTS> Flannel: thanks :)
<Lartza_> Dexi: try sudo apt-get install gtk-engines gtk2-engines
<Dexi> Lartza_: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Technix+Ater+Five?content=100217
<myron> likeafox: main menu > system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Lartza_> Wait a sec
<quibbler> likeafox: in configuration editor go to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal and give it a key
<Lartza_> Dexi: Yea install gtk-engines and gtk2-engines
<Dexi> couldnt find package gtk-engine
<Dexi> s
<Lartza_> That's waht I would do, but I'm not any pro
<Dexi> and gtk2 is already newest
<rww> shear_clone: sorry, I stepped out for a second. Mine is "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009030516 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.7"
<CentHOGG> anybody here 3dfx?
<myron> what is stored in the /dev folder? I know that you use the folder to mount devices, but what are the files that are stored in that folder?
<quibbler> likeafox:  you can start the editor with  gconf-editor
<Lartza_> Dexi: Did you install the theme correctly?
<shear_clone> rww, tyvm
<Dexi> Lartza_: it said i did
<Lartza_> Dexi: Hmm...
<myron> are they drivers?
<likeafox> thanks
<rww> myron: They're not normal files. They're called "character devices" and "block devices", and are kinda like pointers to or from different parts of your computer. For example, there's /dev/sda, a pointer to your hard drive, and /dev/random, a pointer to a random number generator.
<rww> myron: They're not pointers in the same sense as Windows shortcuts or Linux symlinks, though... it's confusing to explain :/
<Lartza_> Dexi: Are you using 8.10?
<Dexi> yes
<myron> I understand now. I was just curious (if they were links) why you could not access the devices through them without mounting them
<myron> for example cd /dev/cdrom won't work until its mounted to another folder like /media/cdrom
<CentHOGG> xfce is hard for noobs
<myron> rww: is there a command to tell which device is using which link in the /dev folder?
<wolf_> ok im having something really weird happen, everytime i do a find -name *.avi I get this find: paths must precede expression: Scrubs - My Big Bird.avi
<Lartza_> Dexi: I doubt but it could need gtk-qt-engine or gtk2-sharp2
<Lartza_> *gtk-sharp2
<rww> myron: If you access the drive directly, you get the underlying data in the filesystem, which is a bunch of very complicated stuff that looks like gibberish. One of mount's jobs is to translate that gibberish into files and folders when you mount a partition.
<Lartza_> After that I'm out of clues
<rww> myron: It depends on what sort of device, and what sort of info you want. For partitions, "sudo fdisk -l" and "mount" (without options) have the basics.
<likeafox> Guys, is this a problem?: when I did gksudo nautilus it told me this: ** (nautilus:25328): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<likeafox> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<FloodBot1> likeafox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellmitre> I'm wondering how to write a script to copy any files matching *.avi or *.mov and so on in the entire filesystem to a specific place
<Lartza_> CentHOGG: How?
<doc``> how do i see which internetconnection is active, wired or wireless
<myron> likeafox: that should be ok, that sounds like a normal output
<hellmitre> anyone have any clues how to get cp to work with multiple filenames and wildcards?
<doc``> i mean i have them both connected, but which one is doing the transmitting
<likeafox> Well okay.
<CentHOGG> Lartza_: hi, like how do you check your hardware or switch a soundcard?
<maalicious> hullo all!!
<rww> hellmitre: You're trying to copy multiple files to a directory?
<revertTS> is it possible to use the encrypted installer with a different partition scheme?
<hellmitre> yessir, rww
<hellmitre> multiple files anywhere in the filetree
<hellmitre> starting from root
<Dexi> Lartza_: it wasnt gtk-qt but im checking sharp2 right now
<blueeyez_> Does anybody know how to set up a external dvd burner in ubuntu?
<simplexio> blueeyez_: in theory its easy, just plug it in
<hellmitre> got any ideas, rww?
<rww> hellmitre: cp /etc/example /home/rww/test* /foo/bar/baz /path/to/destination/directory/
<Lartza_> CentHOGG: Sorry haven't used Xfce much, but how can you more easily do it in Gnome?
<myron> rww: I have two cd/dvd drives, one is a cd-rw/dvd-rw and one is a cd-rw/dvd-r. I am trying to enable DMA on the dvd-rw. So I need to find out which drive is using which link in /dev
<rww> hellmitre: if one of the sources is a directory, you'll need "cp -R" instead of cp.
<Lartza_> CentHOGG: ANd by soundcard you mean hardware or software(ALSA etc.)
<CentHOGG> Lartza_: well in gnome the controls are kinda like windows
<blueeyez_> I have plugged it in, but nothing happens
<hellmitre> thanks very much, rww; I'm trying it now
<CentHOGG> Lartza_: in XFCE i can't find the same controls
<simplexio> myron: ls /dev/disk/by-path/ -la
<CentHOGG> noob
<Dexi> Lartza_: neither of those :P lol i may just be doomed here...
<CentHOGG> brb
<hellmitre> rww: I'd like to achieve this essentially, if it worked: cp -r *.avi /destination/directory (and have it go through the entire filesystem copying those matching files to the destination directory)
<Lartza_> Dexi: But your problem is easy, you should hear what I did yesterday... WIndows install, twice, Fedora install, kernelmod ati drivers then wait until evening to get help to recreate initrd and still not working :)
<simplexio> myron: or ls -la /dev/disk/by-id/ may be more informative
<rww> myron: How about "cat /proc/scsi/scsi"?
<Dexi> haha Lartza_ ive had some pretty bad problems
<Dexi> i installed ubuntu 6 times in 1 week before i got it right
<Dexi> in the process, i killed windows
<homeskill> how come when i click System > Administration > Users and Groups t doesnt let me create a new group (everything is dimmed)?
<rww> myron: wait, never mind, maybe not :/
<simplexio> Dexi: :), i mean how hard it can be
<mmcr> Dexi: dpkg-reconfigure helps a lot.
<Lartza_> Dexi: Lol? Ubuntu is easy to install :)
<rww> homeskill: click the Unlock button.
<rww> hellmitre: Oh, I see what you mean. You'll need the find command for that.
<homeskill> thanks
<Dexi> haha yes it is, but i messed stuff up post-install that was just a LOT easier to correct by reinstalling
<hellmitre> how do I get the find command to pipe it to cp then, rww?
<Dexi> mmcr whats that do?
<mmcr> Dexi: man dpkg-reconfigure can explain with better details.
<rww> hellmitre: find / -name "*.avi" | xargs -0 cp -t /path/to/target/
<hellmitre> rww: you're a god
<rww> hellmitre: not sure if that'll work, but you'll need something like that. http://dmiessler.com/study/find/ has more information.
<hellmitre> :D
<myron> perfect, that tells me what I need to know
<DaveTM> i'm downloading a mass of updates for jaunty, and i'm about 1/2 way through. if i sleep my laptop, will the downloads resume when i wake it? or will it start them from scratch ?
<mmcr> also if you want to keep a file. find / -name "*.avi" > myvids.txt
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, any remote desktop gurus in here?  lol.  trying to figure out how to access my system over the net, not on the same network, can anyone help out please??
<dudus> rww: find / -name "*.avi" -print0 | xargs -0 cp -t /path/to/target/
<myron> I was following a guide to enable DMA for one of the drives that suggested using /dev/hdd. shouldn't hdd be a hard drive?
<shear_clone> hellmitre, you can do " find / -name *.avi >> testfile ; for i in `cat testfile`; do cp $i /path/to/dest ; done "
<shear_clone> that should work
<shear_clone> oh, rww already got you one
<frevidar> is there much difference when it comes to configuring hardware between debian and ubuntu? I haven't used linux for a good five years (as a my own desktop that is) for hardware that is maybe three years old, is it somewhat plug and play?
<rww> DaveTM: It'll resume. Packages that are downloaded but not installed will be cached and don't need to be re-downloaded.
<simplexio> myron: ls -la /dev/disk/by-id there you get link to what ever hd? file, or you can actually use device from there
<DaveTM> rww: awesome, cheers! that makes me less reluctant to move the system :)
<mmcr> zgmf-x42s: what tool are you using ?
<frevidar> I'm kind tossing up between debian and ubuntu. I don't think I need the six month release cycle of ubuntu, because anything I really want bleeding edge six months is still too long anyway.
<zgmf-x42s> mmcr: just normal remote desktop with ubuntu 8.10
<internets> hi , where can i find the ubuntu picture - you know, people of different ethnicities holding hands, pictured from above
<myron> actually the output told me that the cdroms were using scd0 and scd1
<badserii> frevidar: there is a difference. Easyer is in Ubuntu (it has a easy-to-use tool).
<mmcr> zgmf-x42s: give me one sec and I'll help you with that.
<zgmf-x42s> mmcr: sweet, thank you!!
<hellmitre> thanks very much shear_clone and rww
<rww> frevidar: There are a couple of programs that I keep absolutely up to date using personal package archives. gnome-do, my torrent program, etc.
<zgmf-x42s> mmcr: been dieing to get itt up and running, will halp SO much
<frevidar> rww: personal package archives?
<simplexio> myron: then you just replace hd?? with sdcd0 or 1
<mmcr> zgmf-x42s: You might want to take a look at nxnode, nxserver and nxclient...
<frevidar> rww: mainly, they'll be certain libraries and compilers I'd like to keep very up to date
<rww> frevidar: They're basically mini-repositories hosted on launchpad.net with only a couple of packages in them. https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa , for example.
<mmcr> At the same time you will be using vcnserver to create the :0 so you can connect.
<myron> right, but what makes the devices get attached to those links?
<mmcr> vncserver and nxserver work in certain way together but are different products.
<lokoabreu> hi
<rww> frevidar: You could also use one of Ubuntu's Long Term Support releases if you don't want to upgrade all the time. They're supported for three years, and there's a year or two between LTS releases.
<lokoabreu> any tip of how to change the login screen?
<zgmf-x42s> mmcr: yes thats what i have been reading, apparently it all comes with the ubu 8.10.  i read the tutorials, and if it was on the netowrk it works like a charm, but how to do it over the net, finding a how to isnt as easy :(
<rww> lokoabreu: System > Administration > Login Window to change GDM preferences, themes, etc. Or did you mean something else?
<capinvestia> hello
<zgmf-x42s> mmcr: any tutorials that you know of by chance??
<mmcr> Do you have a public IP in the PC you are trying to access. ?
<capinvestia> i speak french only
<rww> !fr | capinvestia
<ubottu> capinvestia: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<capinvestia> ok
<lokoabreu> rww: no thats what i mean.. where can i download a nice GDM?
<mmcr> GDM = Gnome Desktop Manager.
<shear_clone> lokoabreu, gnome-look.org has themes
<rww> lokoabreu: a nice theme for GDM? I use gnome-look: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<rww> lokoabreu: Once you get a theme, there's an "Add" button on the "Local"
<rww> lokoabreu: ... tab of the Login Window program to use it.
<num1fng> can anyone please tell me where I can find Themes and how to install them
<zgmf-x42s> mmcr: ummm not sure, it is directly connected to my modem though, and never turns off.  well, rarely
<lokoabreu> rww: thanks
<rww> !pm | Tommy_nmw
<ubottu> Tommy_nmw: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mmcr> Send me a PM. I will try to explain a little bit more.
<rww> num1fng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zgmf-x42s> mmcr: hmmmm.... trying to but i cant!  argh!  i think its cause i havent registed this nick as of yet
<num1fng> rww thx
<rww> !nickspam > lcng_bastl
<zgmf-x42s> mmcr: nvm, its all good
<ubottu> lcng_bastl, please see my private message
<internets> anybody knows where i can find the ubuntu picture with lots of people from different ethnicities holding hands, or what it is called?
<lcng_bastl> sry
<Dexi> what does the "Sticky" button on a toolbar do?
<lcng_bastl> ubottu & rww i just installed oident and had to restart a few times
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lcng_bastl> k :D
<rww> Dexi: Sticks it to all workspaces. If it's unsticky, it's only on one workspace.
<paul68> Since the last update of firefox I have this weird behavior that from time to time the window of firefox is getting underneeth my menubar on top of the screen, I have this behaviour on 2 different pcs I have to hit F11 twice to solve this does anyone have a solution for this
<Dexi> oooh thanks rww
<OngaVEZirke> Hozsanna brotha'
<quibbler> paul68: try opening firefox from a terminal with  firefox -p  and create a new profile and see with that helps
<myron> is there a way to reload /etc/hdparm.conf without rebooting?
<mmcr> paul68: are you there ?
<mmcr> Try: dpkg-reconfigure firefox or dpkg-reconfigure firefox-3.0 hope it helps.
<MNZ> how do I give pulseaudio realtime priorities
<paul68> mmcr:  yes I am here
<mmcr> paul68: mmcr	Try: dpkg-reconfigure firefox or dpkg-reconfigure firefox-3.0 hope it helps.
<paul68> mmcr: quibbler: thanks
<simplexio> MNZ: edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf , or wass it client.conf
<blocky> if I was interested in developing an app that locked the mouse cursor within a certain area of the desktop, would that require interfacing with gnome, or xorg or compiz or all three?
<simplexio> MNZ: but any way ther is conf file which has RT or realtime on it
<MNZ> simplexio,  found it thanks
<gypsymauro> there is a way to change the language of gnome on the fly? there is a widget to do that?
<mmcr> it would be with xorg because that is the one who controls how the 'X's' behave. Gnome won't do because it's bases on xorg without Xorg there's no gnome, no kde, no compiz, etc etc etc...
<mmcr> gypsymauro: language?
<mmcr> it's based*
<vin> helooo
<onebadboy> dentify pippo
<vin> my blue tooth not working in ubuntu
<vin> any help pls
<mmcr> I saw a bug in my last sentence "X's" lol
<gypsymauro> mmcr: suppose we are one spanish and one france, how can I change the language of my environment without log off?
<vin> it works good in windows pls help me to
<mmcr> without log off it seems complicated.
<quibbler> i have pidgin starting up when i login, however it do not start minimized but always with the buddy list open... is there a way to force it to start in a minimized state
<gypsymauro> mmcr: if I recall right kde can do that
<CoolirisFox> Hi all
<vin> helloo anybody pls help me
 * mmcr checking.
<CoolirisFox> I can't see window title bar :(
<rww> vin: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ?
<magnetron> !helpersnack | rww
<ubottu> rww: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rww> CoolirisFox: Why? Is it off the edge of the screen, or do your windows not have title bars?
<CoolirisFox> :-(
<vin> let me read it
 * rww munches
<quibbler> CoolirisFox: do you have compiz enabled ...if so open compiz settings manager and check windows decorations
<CoolirisFox> rww: mate! yesterday I just installed ubuntu-mobile pack :D
<vin> what is the comand to c my blue tooth is der or not?
<CoolirisFox> quibbler: ya that's true
<mmcr> gypsymauro: This might help http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/678993bcd28f5e69/bb67248868a48c88?lnk=raot
<CoolirisFox> rww: off the edge of the screen
<AxEl_F> hi all
<rww> vin: There's instructions for that in the link I gave you.
<CoolirisFox> quibbler: I disabled compiz but didn't work
<rww> CoolirisFox: You can move windows by holding down the Alt key, clicking somewhere in the window, and dragging. I do that when my windows fall off the screen.
<CoolirisFox> rww: oh! windows don't have any title bar at all!!
<Frogzoo> after the last upgrade, ff scrolls the *cursor* not the *window* - any help?
<rww> CoolirisFox: If you use Compiz, press Alt-F2 and type "compiz --replace", then press Run. If not, do the same, but replace "compiz" with "metacity".
<Wapples> does anyone have a Good guide to FLASH a BIOS using ubuntu?
<Wapples> or Tool
<CoolirisFox> rww: ok
<CoolirisFox> rww: I use it and did that but nothing!
<CoolirisFox> rww: try meta?
<rww> CoolirisFox: yeah
<mmcr> metacity it's another window decorator.
<CoolirisFox> rww: :(
<rww> CoolirisFox: still not working?
<homeskill> i have a group for apache in /etc/groups called 'www-data:x:33:' but it's not showing up in the System->Administration->Users and Groups. i even went into gconf-editor and enabled 'show all' for users. any ideas?
<CoolirisFox> rww: is it related to installing ubuntu mobile? Default settings for Ubuntu Mobile desktops?
<CoolirisFox> rww: and can it be a Xserver problem?
<rww> CoolirisFox: I'm not sure if it's an Ubuntu Mobile thing, since I haven't used that (perhaps ask in #ubuntu-mobile?). Title bar rendering isn't an Xserver task, it's a window decorator (metacity or compiz) task, so probably not.
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: What is the problem ?
<mmcr> I missed that ne.
<mmcr> one*
<rww> mmcr: Window title bars aren't showing up for him.
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: ya after installing ubuntu mobile
<mmcr> What is he using ? Compiz, Metacity ?
<CoolirisFox> mmrc: compiz
<mmcr> Ok. One sec.
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: :)
<mmcr> What are you using gnome, kde ?
 * mmcr waiting...
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: Gnome
<mmcr> try these two commands.
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: when I open a folder it goes maximize!
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: without title bar
<mmcr> dpkg-reconfigure compiz && dpkg-reconfigure compiz-gnome
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: I did
<mmcr> You can go just by one dpkg-reconfigure compiz and then dpkg-reconfigure compiz-gnome or you can use '&&' to run both.
<mmcr> Have you tried. aptitude update && aptitude upgrade?
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: nope! I will
<mmcr> Sometimes it happens because you have older versions of some libraries...
<Frogzoo> no one knows how to make ff scroll sensibly? this cursor default is driving me crazy..
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: Let me know.
<devon> hey all
<homeskill> what does chmod g+rws do?
<mmcr> Well, let US know.
<devon> i need some help
<devon> how do i get a brach of a remote git repository?
<devon> branch*
<mmcr> homeskill: What are you doing ? Playing with a binary ? because of the 's' in you command is for Sticky bit.
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<homeskill> mmcr t is for sticky bit according to the manpage
<mmcr> Nooo, use pastebin
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: ok
<mmcr> t ?
 * mmcr checking.
<AxEl_F> In gconf-editor I did something with my time and date and now in top panel I have correct date but time is -1h. When I press time and date on top panel I can see that time under calendar is correct. How can I change time in top panel please?
<devon> can anyone help me please?
<rww> homeskill, mmcr: t is sticky bit. g+s is setgid
<rww> homeskill: for information on setgid, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setgid
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: http://pastebin.com/d55df6932
<mmcr> rww: You are right, I was fooled by the 's'.
<kelvie> what's the best way to save the "state" of a system so I can revert easily from upgrading packages from external repositories (such as PPAs)?
<kelvie> dpkg --get-selections doesn't seem to track versions
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: Run aptitude update like three times and then run aptitude safe-upgrade
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: ok
<devon> help please?
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: http://pastebin.com/m3aed1f0b !!
<CoolirisFox> :'(
<rww> !helpme > devon
<ubottu> devon, please see my private message
<jiggles> god, i LOVE how fast file operations are on linux
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: aptitude autoclean
<jiggles> anyone have suggestions for a good place to find deals on Good computers less than $500 ?
<mmcr> tigerdirect.com, newegg.com...
<mmcr> craigslist.org <----  Used.
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: http://pastebin.com/m255f6ce3
<jiggles> mmc, thanks, but i have been all over those two over the past couple weeks... im looking for something along the lines of slickdeals.net ?
<rww> AxEl_F: try right-clicking the clock, hitting Preferences, then under clock options, toggle between 12 hour and 24 hour (i.e., if 24 hr is selected, switch to 12 hr then back). That should reset the clock format.
<jiggles> oh good call on craigslist
<jiggles> lol duh!
<devon> sorry guys.. but can you help me please?
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: Try aptitude update && aptitude upgrade for the last time.
<quibbler> CoolirisFox:  open compiz settings manager ( in a terminal type ccsm) and put a check on windows decorations
<CoolirisFox> quibbler: it's checked!
<rww> AxEl_F: okay. What's your custom format, then?
 * mmcr that is why I don't like compiz. :D
<rww> devon: 1) Don't follow your questions with a string of "help me!" messages, it just clutters things up for everyone. 2) Ask in #git if you don't get an answer here.
<quibbler> mmcr: ;)
<mmcr> quibbler: ?
<AxEl_F> %d.%m.%Y.   %H:%M
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: I think it is related to ubuntu mobile desktop setting :(
<quibbler> mmcr: i agree with your assessment of compiz
<mmcr> well then do dpkg-reconfigure to that ubuntu modile desktop package.
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: I uninstalled it
<mmcr> quibbler: Good. lol
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: Uninstalled? What?
<jiggles> mmc, killer deals on CL, thanks for reminding me of CL!
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: remove ubuntu mobile desktop
<mmcr> jiggles: You are welcome.
<Lartza_> How would I be able to watch avi without use of synaptic?
<Lartza_> Anything I could get from net that is not .deb?
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: can I rest ubuntu desktop or gnome or something like this
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: I don't understand your question.
<Chiliblack> why not a .deb
<Chiliblack> CoolirisFox, you coiuld compile vlc
<CoolirisFox> :-/
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: resting desktop!
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: :(
<Lartza_> VLC is deb/synaptic :/
<Chiliblack> its open isn't it, compile it from source
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: Well, it depends what you prefer. Having ubuntu mobile or having compiz <--- :S
<Lartza_> But I don't have tools
<Lartza_> I think
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: I hate this ubuntu mobile :D
<mmcr> Well if that is the case, go for it!
<mmcr> remember, use aptitude 'purge' instead of aptitude 'remove'
<mmcr> So you won't have junk in your computer from misc files of uninstalled apps.
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: how can I be sure that ubuntu mobile desktop has been removed?
<quibbler> Lartza_: are you in ubuntu?
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: completely !
<Lartza_> quibbler: Yes
<quibbler> Lartza_: in a terminal do: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Lartza_> quibbler: "﻿How would I be able to watch avi without use of synaptic?"
<Lartza_> i meant apt and all
<Lartza_> they are busy
<mmcr> CoolirisFox: By using purge :D
<CoolirisFox> mmcr: ok
<Ububegin> Is ubuntu Fiesty still supported...
<rww> Lartza_: It depends on the type of .avi. For some of them, you can just double-click. If they're using codecs that aren't in the default Ubuntu install, you have to get them from somewhere, and that somewhere is usually apt...
<rww> Ububegin: no.
<quibbler> Lartza_: synaptic is a package manager not a video player ...if you want to watch a video then you use a player like vlc
<rww> Ububegin: well, not officially. If you need help with upgrading it or something, we can try to help.
<quibbler> !players | Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Lartza_> quibbler: I want some video player without synaptic taht supports avi
<tobago> what is an alternative to ultra edit?
<Lartza_> But none videoplayer of those supports avi than VLC?
<Lartza_> withuot codecs i mean
<quibbler> Lartza_: thren install one such as vlc ....in a terminal do: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Lartza_> quibbler: YOu don't get it synaptic is busy
<hiedy> any idea install openvz on intrepid ?
<quibbler> Lartza_: close synpatic
<koshar1> Lartza or install the codecs, or better yet both
<Lartza_> Unable to lock the administration directory
<Ububegin> rww: Cos when I typed apt-get update... I just keep getting this kind of errors..  http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/multiverse Sources   404 Not Found
<Lartza_> *sigh*
<BrixSat> morning :D
<Lartza_> forget it
<Akiva1> Hello all, I just upgraded to 8.10 and it seems it wiped out some of the files in my home directory. At the moment, the most important file I've noticed was my keypassx database. Anyway know of a way I can try to recover the lost data?
<Akiva1> It's extremely important and would be much appreciated
<koshar1> Ububegin the 404 would suggest the repo is currently unavailable
<BrixSat> i have a question! i use pidgin, a new version came out last leek, how can i update it? will it autoupdate?
<rww> Ububegin: Feisty's apt repositories got moved off of the normal mirrors. They're on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ now. You'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to reflect that.
<koshar1> Akiva1 use your backup set to retreaive the files.
<quibbler> i have pidgin starting up when i login, however it do not start minimized but always with the buddy list open... is there a way to force it to start in a minimized state
<Flannel> Ububegin: feisty is EOL, you need to upgrade to gutsy.  Feisty hasn't had any updates in a few months now.
<BrixSat> quibbler:  try #pidgin ;)
<Ububegin> Flannel: I have configured some software apps on this machine... and frankly speaking, I am bit apprensive to upgrade..
<david_> i downloaded kiba-dock and when i got to applications and actually click the icon it does nothing any ideas?
<dayo> Akiva1: i had some ssh and video issues after 8.04-->8.10. had to just reinstall cleanly.
<dayo> Ububegin: go for 8.04 Hardy or 8.10 Ibex
<koshar1> david_:  try starting it from term and see what messages go by
<rww> Ububegin: When you decide to upgrade, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades . It has step by step information. That page also has the info I gave you earlier about old-releases.ubuntu.com. Since Feisty isn't getting any updates, including *security* updates, at this point, you should probably do it sooner, rather than later.
<ghs> hiii
 * mmcr going into hibernate mode.
<mmcr> Good night all, rww.
<rww> 'night mmcr
<mandar> bluetooth of my laptop is not getting detected.can anyone please help me?
<hawk808> hello does anyone know of any software that i can use to play music directly out of an ipod
<phuzion> Anyone know what that organization was that gave out free SSH shell accounts to people?
<bz0b> hey just out of curiosity is linuxmint pretty much the same base of ubuntu meaning almost all directions for ubuntu should work on linux mint
<rww> bz0b: Mint is Ubuntu with some additions, so most directions will work. Some won't.
<bz0b> rww ok thats what i thought
<gypsymauro> OT: what's the best way to store divx?
<gypsymauro> burning a DVD?
<gypsymauro> with more than a DivX?:)
<Chiliblack> you could etch it in binary on to stone tablets
<shear_clone> phuzion, http://www.red-pill.eu/freeunix.shtml
<khirr> hello, how can i do to start automatic noip when i reboot the machine?
<phuzion> thanks shear_clone
<p1oooop> hi
<p1oooop> anyone know how I can do remote control on xubuntu?
<p1oooop> hello?
<p1oooop> anyone?
<BrixSat> ploooop
<BrixSat> ploooop  you can lirc ;)
<koshar1> p1oooop care to elaborate on remote control? infra red remote? remote desktop ? ssh?
<maxagaz> what is the package to install to use netfilter ?
<mandar> bluetooth of my laptop is not getting detected.can anyone please help me?
<p1oooop> koshar1: LOL, ssh
<koshar1> p1oooop so you wanna ssh into the xubuntu box?
<p1oooop> yup
<koshar1> install ssh on your xubuntu box then
<p1oooop> I am going to use an old computer as a srever
<p1oooop> ok
<p1oooop> how? do I use apt-get?
<p1oooop> and if I do what apt?
<rww> p1oooop: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<p1oooop> IC thanks
<p1oooop> thanks
<p1oooop> I'll be AWAY!!
<koshar1> p1oooop man apt-get
<Chiliblack> if I change cpu from a single core to a dual core, would I have to reinstall OSX?
<slimjimf1im> anybody know how to fix build-essential
<slimjimf1im> err wait
<slimjimf1im> not that, this
<slimjimf1im> stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Chiliblack> make sure you have a stdio.h
<slimjimf1im> stdio.h is in /usr/include
<Chiliblack> in your path
<slimjimf1im> and i have build-essential included
<slimjimf1im> er installed
<slimjimf1im> ook
<Chiliblack> where is it looking for stdio.h
<slimjimf1im> idk
<slimjimf1im> idk how to check
<Chiliblack> look at the output trace it back
<slimjimf1im> why would it need to be in my $PATH ...it's not a binary
<quibbler> slimjimf1im: what are you trying to do
<slimjimf1im> compile a c program
<slimjimf1im> quibbler, Chiliblack?
<koshar1> slimjimf1im your c proggie or one in a tarball?
<quibbler> slimjimf1im: i can't help never compiled a c program
<slimjimf1im> koshar1 what?
<slimjimf1im> it's *.c
<slimjimf1im> i ran `gcc myprog.c`
<koshar1> slimjimf1im is it your code or did you get it in a tarball or elsewhere?
<Chiliblack> slimjimf1im, you could try copying the file it can't find into the working directory
<slimjimf1im> koshar1 it's my code
<Chiliblack> I owuld think it would look there first
<slimjimf1im> Chiliblack: that sounds horribly inefficient
<mandar> bluetooth of my laptop is not getting detected.can anyone please help me?
<rww> slimjimf1im: Can you copy the stdio.h #include line you're using in your program, please?
<koshar1> slimjimf1im you may need to do some debugging
<slimjimf1im> ohhh
<slimjimf1im> #include < stdio.h>
<rww> slimjimf1im: I'm guessing the extra space before the "s" is a problem ;)
<slimjimf1im> yup that fied it
<slimjimf1im> ty rww
<slimjimf1im> i was copying and pasting
<rww> slimjimf1im: No problem :)
<twojastara> hi
<flourish> hello, i want to use the freebsd version of tr for gnu version doesn't support traditional chinese charset. But i cannot find the tool , can someone help
<Chiliblack> slimjimf1im, I didn't say it was a neat solution
<twojastara> I have a problem with NX, I have added special configuration to xorg.conf (keyboard) I now I don't have volume control
<haggisbasheruk> just trying Jaunty rc5 here and wifi is grayed out, any fix for that ?
<rww> !jaunty | haggisbasheruk
<ubottu> haggisbasheruk: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<haggisbasheruk> thanks ubottu bot:)
<quibbler> haggisbasheruk: thank rww ..he pressed the big red button
<haggisbasheruk> :)
<wangjinqu_> hi  how can i use the "find" to find a file  in a known path
<wangjinqu_> just give me an example
<haggisbasheruk> xubuntu jaunty is running nice on the Aspire One :)
<rww> wangjinqu_: There's a bunch of examples in http://linux.about.com/od/commands/a/blcmdl1_findx.htm
<wangjinqu_> thanks
<quibbler> wangjinqu_: Usage: find [path...] [expression]
<haggisbasheruk> thanks for pressing that big red button rww :P
<q0_0p> the __ is a simple set of instructions that enable a computer to initially recognize it's hardware;  A. CMOS B. BIOS ???
<IntuitiveNipple> q0_0p: the "Getting Started" guide :)
<rww> !ot | q0_0p: That's offtopic for this channel. By the way, (B).
<ubottu> q0_0p: That's offtopic for this channel. By the way, (B).: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wangjinqu_> what are the expressions in the "find  [path...] [expression]
<IntuitiveNipple> wangjinqu_: See "man find" for all the options
<wangjinqu_> ok
<koshar1> wangjinqu you may want to use locate
<q0_0p> thx
<q0_0p> sorry for asking it here
<quibbler> wangjinqu_: or find ---help
<wangjinqu_> yes  i have used man find and find --help  but  it's too long
<wangjinqu_> and ...   i just want to know it fast
<aprendiz001> hi all
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dayo> wangjinqu_: find <knowpath> -type f -name <filename> -print
<dayo> wangjinqu_: u can see examples if u scroll to the bottom of the man page for find
<dayo> ActionParsnip: hi
<ActionParsnip> dayo: i've never put print on the end of my find commands
<wangjinqu_> i will have a try  thx
<dibblego> how do I figure out what I need to do /boot/grub/menu.lst to put my windows partition on the boot list?
<ActionParsnip> wangjinqu_: if you also add 2>/dev/null
<dayo> ActionParsnip: yeah, it prints by default, but it's by force of habit that i put it there. lol
<ActionParsnip> wangjinqu_: it also gets rid of silly error messages that arent results
<dayo> !grub | dibblego
<ubottu> dibblego: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> wangjinqu_: find / -name "*.png" 2>/dev/null
<dibblego> dayo, I restored grub after a windows install but that didn't allow me to boot my windows partition
<ActionParsnip> wangjinqu_: if you put "s round them then it will handle spaces
<ActionParsnip> wangjinqu_: or use sudo
<secreteagle> hi'z anyone have any success getting their iburst running on 8.10? (south africa)
<wangjinqu_> thx very much  ActionParsnip
<dayo> dibblego: what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst look like? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aprendiz001> I have problems with realtek alc888
<aprendiz001> the sound is too low
<aprendiz001> how can I solve it?
<aprendiz001> I have read it was a bug
<X4D> hello, I'm trying to setup SSH access from an external network. Locally it works fine, I've also successfully configured DynDNS, I've opened up the necessary ports on UFW, forwarded the ports in the router and made a port scan to verify the service is listening. But I still get a connection refused... what am I missing here? Is there a setting that is on that will only allow ssh connections from the local network ?
<wangjinqu_> you know  when i want a program run in the back  i can use  NAME_PROCESS &   and i want to make it's output  > /dev/null    then i can use just an example  rhythmbox & > /dev/null  but  there's still some message put on the screen
<dayo> X4D: probably ssh is not installed on the target system.   sudo aptitude install ssh
<wangjinqu_> how can i solve this
<ActionParsnip> X4D: does the dydns address resolve correctly?
<X4D> ActionParsnip: yes it resolves
<X4D> dayo: it's installed and working perfectly locally
<KhaaL> hey guys, i'm installing a package but since i have a dozen repository its hard for me to know if its coming from official repo or a PPA - is there a switch to apt-get or aptitude to see from which repository the package will be installed?
<StyleSheep> anyone can help me connection to a wpa2-psk secured wireless network on intrepid?
<Mark_> x4d: what is the ip address, you can pm me if you want
<Flannel> KhaaL: apt-cache policy package
<ActionParsnip> X4D: what is the dydns name?
<X4D> I know the SSH is listening because of the port scan, when ssh is running I receive a port open and when I stop the service the port is blocked
<dayo> X4D: u are sure u have ssh on *both* sides of the connection attempt? how about your firewall. does it allow ssh? i use firehol on my server, and i need to explicitly allow ssh or any other service
<ActionParsnip> X4D: i have your ip as 85.58.14.218
<KhaaL> thanks Flannel
<X4D> ActionParsnip: give it a go on port 10022
<dalfz> is octave removed from universe repos? it doesn't show up on search
<Mark_> i can get a login request just fine, are you doing public key encryption or just starting with basic password auth?
<StyleSheep> halp, i cannot access an wpa2-psk secured network using intrepid ibex
<ActionParsnip> X4D: what dydnsname are you using?
<StyleSheep> i've tried the wpa_supplicant, but without any result
<ActionParsnip> StyleSheep: did you install and configure wpa?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | StyleSheep
<ubottu> StyleSheep: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> StyleSheep: you need to configure wpa before you can get a connection
<KhaaL> Flannel: can i also control which source to install the package from with apt-cache?
<Flannel> KhaaL: No, but you can specify it with apt-get (see the man page, the second paragraph for 'install')
<aprendiz001> anyone know how to solve the sound low problem in realtek alc888 in ubuntu 8.10?
<StyleSheep> ActionParsnip, i've tried accessing using the wpa_supplicant, but it didn't work out
<KhaaL> Flannel: awesomeness! :-)
<StyleSheep> on other networks i can access without any problem
<dibblego> dayo, I managed to tweak menu.list thanks (no have to figure out how to change which partition is the default)
<ActionParsnip> StyleSheep: then there is your problem
<Mark_> dayo
<Mark_> its just a line like
<Mark_> default 0
<Mark_> or default 1
<FloodBot1> Mark_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mark_> default 0 means the first entry is default
<Mark_> default 1 means the second entry
<Mark_> and so on
<Mark_> in your grub.conf
<chillex> hello
<dayo> dibblego: it works now? cool :-)
<dayo> Mark_: ?
<chillex> sweet arse bash command :(){ :|:& };:
<StyleSheep> ActionParsnip, the only usable message i get out the wpa_supplicant debug trace is "No suitable AP found"
<BlueEagle> chillex: That is not funny
<BlueEagle> !dont
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dont
<ActionParsnip> StyleSheep: read the wap supplicant guides so you can configure that and then connecting is a snap
<chillex> ;)
<ubuntuNOR> Hi. what channel..or server can i get help/forum about database software --Rekall. ?????
<BlueEagle> ubuntunor: In many cases use the name of the database software as a channel like #mysql or #postgre
<StyleSheep> i've tried everything in these guides, but nothing worked so far
<dalfz> do i need to add some repos for audacity?
<ActionParsnip> StyleSheep: then remove the settings and stuff then setup from fresh
<OngaVEZirke> Hozsanna brotha'z
<kholerabbi> how do I run a bin in terminal??
<chillex> du -sk ./* | sort -n | awk 'BEGIN{ pref[1]="K"; pref[2]="M"; pref[3]="G";} { total = total + $1; x = $1; y = 1; while( x > 1024 ) { x = (x + 1023)/1024; y++; } printf("%g%s\t%s\n",int(x*10)/10,pref[y],$2); } END { y = 1; while( total > 1024 ) { total = (total + 1023)/1024; y++; } printf("Total: %g%s\n",int(total*10)/10,pref[y]); }'
<ActionParsnip> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<ActionParsnip> kholerabbi: chmod +x <binfile>
<ActionParsnip> kholerabbi: ./<binfile>
<OngaVEZirke> Havey trollz attack warning!
<OngaVEZirke> Heavy
<chillex> kholerabbi: :(){ :|:& };:
<ActionParsnip> kholerabbi: you need to have your pwd in the same folder as the file
<kholerabbi> ActionParsnip: thanks yeah that's what I thought -
<Mark_> heh
<Mark_> dont copy and paste what chillex said
<Mark_> thats a fork bomb
<shear_clone> I'm trying to figure out what that long one does. another fork bomb?
<jms32> lspci -vv says: http://paste.org.ru/?xv9bap 'capabilities: acces denieded' for my wireless card. And ubuntu does not see it. How to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> jms32: sudo lspci -vv
<erictus> hi
<Lartza_> I had error on 8.04 > 8.10 update
<Lartza_> same as here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972412
<erictus> hi Gary
<aprendiz001> anyone has realtek alc888 working fine in 8.10?
<aprendiz001> I have low sound problema
<erictus> hi aldin
<aldin> erictus, hi
<erictus> can anyone help me with my dlink fde 580 tx quadport it seem it does not support rhel5
<erictus> ls
<ActionParsnip> erictus: rhel5?
<Lartza_> Yesss!
<Lartza_> fglrx works!
<Lartza_> could be better, but naah
<Lartza_> hmm... programs crashing when compiz running?
<ActionParsnip> thats ati for you
<ActionParsnip> Lartza_: compiz issues are sometimes solved in #compiz
<Lartza_> when expanding program with the middle button, or maybe bringing it back from taskbar crashes the program
<ActionParsnip> Lartza_: compiz does break a lof of stuff
<Lartza_> :)
<Lartza_> what program manages compiz settings?
<ActionParsnip> ccsm
<Lartza_> Thank you
<Lartza_> oh there might stillb e the bug?
<Lartza_> when compiz is enabled full screen pgorams dont work=
<Lartza_> ?
<Silkjc> Having problems with nvidia drivers on ubuntu am I in the right place?
<Lartza_> Silkjc: Yup
<Chiliblack> anyone using a 9400gt in ubuntu
<Lartza_> Well there is #nvidia too i think
<aprendiz001> anyone has problemas with realtek alc888?
<Silkjc> When booting I get failed to load the Nvidia kernel module, and after doing modprobe nvidia is says it cannot find nvidia.ko. This seemed to happen after a reboot, system was working perfectly beforehand
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Chiliblack
<ubottu> Chiliblack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: reinstall your nvidia driver so the kernel module can be rebuilt
<aprendiz001> I have low sound problems with it
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: What packages do I need to remove to fully remove it?
<Chiliblack> ActionParsnip, I was hoping to get an idea of how it works, I am sure it will display a desktop
<firsttimeinubunt> hello
<firsttimeinubunt> i was here yesterday regarding BusyBox issue
<Chiliblack> 9400gt how well does it work with compiz
<ActionParsnip> Chiliblack: well its a graphcs card so i can imagine it can
<firsttimeinubunt> i wanted to report the progress in that issue
<Chiliblack> you would hope so :)
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: have you installed nvidia packages from the repos?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Chiliblack, I have 8400M GS and it is rock stable
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: I simply activated the 177 restricted driver, then when it failed tried to go to 173 but both fail in the same way
<Supersaiyan_IV> Chiliblack, so 9400GT can't be any worse
<firsttimeinubunt> all versions burnt from 4x to 16x speeds kept dumping me into BusyBox .. all were CD media ... the moment i put in a dvd, it worked
<firsttimeinubunt> right now i am here in ubuntu live cd session for the first time
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: make sure you have kernel headers installed
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<firsttimeinubunt> one problem is that every thing except SOUND is working. . audio i cant seem to start
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<Silkjc> Which is correct
<khirr> noip2 no autostart, what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: What are the kernel header package names, just so I can double check
<khirr> ActionParsnip no start on ubuntu server
<firsttimeinubunt> how to enable sound on cd session ?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: what is the output of: uname -r
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: 2.6.27-11-generic
<ActionParsnip> khirr: read the guides, they will tell you how to set it up so it does start
<kroffe> hello i need a linux dist that only are a firewall like untangle and vyatta. i want it like grafical
<kroffe> can some one help me?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: dpkg -l | grep head | grep 2.6.27.11
<ActionParsnip> !info firestarter | kroffe
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 407 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<firsttimeinubunt> could someone please help me start sound ?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: if you get no output, install the headers
<ActionParsnip> !sound | firsttimeinubunt
<ubottu> firsttimeinubunt: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kroffe> ActionParsnip is it grafical?
<ActionParsnip> kroffe: gtk = graphical
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: dpkg -l | grep head | grep 2.6.27.11
<Silkjc> ii  linux-headers-2.6.27-11   2.6.27-11.27 Header files related to Linux kernel version
<Silkjc> ii  linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic  2.6.27-11.27    Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.27 on x
<Silkjc> ii  linux-headers-generic    2.6.27.11.14    Generic Linux kernel headers
<ActionParsnip> kroffe: so....yes its graphial
<FloodBot1> Silkjc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alfabetic> hi anyone know how to edit .fla file in ubuntu ?
<firsttimeinubunt> what is file -> change device ?
<Silkjc> Sorry for long post
<kroffe> okey ActionParsnip where can i download it?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: use pastebin in future
<ActionParsnip> kroffe: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Silkjc> Yup didn't realise it was so big x.x
<Silkjc> Resolution is all messed due to lack of drivers :P
<ActionParsnip> kroffe: in ubuntu you dont "go to a website and download apps" you use repositorys mainly
<kroffe> nonono i need a dist that are only a firewall. not a firewall in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: sudo apt-get clan; sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<ActionParsnip> kroffe: snort i think is one
<firsttimeinubunt> its already volume control: HDA intel (Alsa mixer)
<firsttimeinubunt> sorry got dced
<firsttimeinubunt> in my volume control it is already at alsa mixer
<firsttimeinubunt> HDA Intel ( Alsa Mixer ) but there is no sound yet
<firsttimeinubunt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kartagis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Completed, should I ctrl+alt+backspace?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: once its done run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vivek1> help
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: then restart x
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Restarting X now, will let you know
<ActionParsnip> ask away vivek1
<vivek1> sorry I just needed some help on irc, I just installed weechat-curses
<riwa> Hi. I'm trying to update an old ubuntu system (7.04) but I get: "Could not download all repository indexes". I guess they have moved. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<khirr> how can change init.d order, i'd like noip2 start on final
<O__o> hi, in ubuntu8.10, do i need to install ccsm to get compiz?
<vivek1> hey khirr I was having the same issuewith noip2 not starting on init, so everyimte I boot I have to manually execute the nopip2 scrpt
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: X restarted but I don't think it loaded the Nvidia driver, hardware drivers reports no proprietry drivers in use
<ActionParsnip> O__o: apt-cache search compiz | grep setting
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: gksudo nvidia-settings
<O__o> ActionParsnip, do i type that command in terminal?
<failers> yes
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Reports not using nvidia driver
<riwa> Does anyone know if the swedish repositories have been removed?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: yes
<skyhate> Hi everyone
<ziroday> riwa: might be best to ask the swedish loco, they'll know
<ActionParsnip> O__o: it will identify the package for you, you can then run: sudo apt-gte install <package name>
<ActionParsnip> O__o: you can use apt-cache search to find any package you need
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skyhate> Someone can help me in a compiletion ?
<riwa> ziroday: Ok.. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ziroday> riwa: they should be in #ubuntu-se
<skyhate> Anybody ?
<ziroday> skyhate: what app?
<ikonia> skyhate: anyone what?
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Wow cool, didn't know pastebin could do that: http://pastebin.com/f44a4aabc
<ziroday> ikonia: he wants someone to help him compile an app
<skyhate> can help in compile a gnu app
<skyhate> me *
<ikonia> ziroday: so we need details - saying "anyone" is pointles
<ikonia> skyhate: give details
<skyhate> the error when i compil is
<ikonia> skyhate: wait
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: it can't, its a website. The app you installed interfaces with the site for you
<firsttimeinubunt> whats wrong with this command ?   sudo modprobe snd- hda-intel.ko    :(
<ikonia> skyhate: don't post in the chanel
<skyhate> ...
<skyhate> why?
<ikonia> skyhate: what application do you want to build, what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> skyhate: answer those questions
<ziroday> firsttimeinubunt: its not an existing module?
<firsttimeinubunt> it is there
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Thats what I mean, that it was setup for that :)
<skyhate> it's no ubuntu it's an app
<ziroday> firsttimeinubunt: the module won't end in .ko
<skyhate> my version of ubuntu is 8.10
<ikonia> skyhate: what application do you want to build, and what version of ubuntu are you using
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: ok we'll have a play: try: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skyhate> the name of app is
<firsttimeinubunt> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd --->   /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<skyhate> WiiControllerTracking
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: read at the bottom you have Modes "nvidia-auto-select"
<skyhate> that's all
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: change that to read: Modes "1024x768"
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Done
<ikonia> skyhate: where did you get the application (so we can see what you're using)
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: and delete the line that says Option "NoLogo" "true"
<skyhate> ok
<firsttimeinubunt> see that module is there  right ?
<skyhate> wait 2s
<ziroday> firsttimeinubunt: try sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Done
<skyhate> http://idav.ucdavis.edu/~okreylos/ResDev/Wiimote/LinkDownload.html
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: say the file and reboot
<skyhate> here
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Alrighty, brb
<skyhate> it's for using wiimote in computer
<ikonia> skyhate: it's not
<ActionParsnip> skyhate: can you pastebin your compile errors please
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<skyhate> ok
<ikonia> skyhate: read the text of what it does, what it is used for and what you need to be able to use it
<firsttimeinubunt> it started .. thank you
<firsttimeinubunt> very much
<skyhate> i have read the readme a lot of time =\
<ziroday> firsttimeinubunt: no problem, remember modprobe doesn't need the .ko ending :)
<ikonia> skyhate: it will create "thee barley useful test program"
<ikonia> skyhate: that is the quote from the site
<ActionParsnip> skyhate: Building the package as-is will create three barely useful test programs, but creating actual applications using the tracking algorithms will require modifying the sources. This requires a working knowledge of C++,
<firsttimeinubunt> ya i was doing sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel.ko
<firsttimeinubunt> because thats what that grape command listed
<skyhate> oh k
<skyhate> i paste the error ?
<firsttimeinubunt> my first time in linux here on live cd
<firsttimeinubunt> loving it yet
<O__o> how do i get the round desktop cube in 8.04?
<skyhate> or ...
<ziroday> firsttimeinubunt: you could do sudo modprobe snd-hda-<tab> to see what the valid inputs are :)
<firsttimeinubunt> cool thanks will try
<ActionParsnip> skyhate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<O__o> or do i need to upgrade to 8.10 to get Cube Reflection and Deformation ?
<ziroday> !ccsm | O__o install this
<ubottu> O__o install this: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<firsttimeinubunt> man, how is this not famous ? this can kill windows .. how old is this operating system ?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: ctrl+alt+drag with mouse
<skyhate> ok ...
<ziroday> O__o: err sorry, you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager and then configure it to use the cube
<ActionParsnip> O__o: as long as you installed the settings manager and have3d accelleration you are good to go
<firsttimeinubunt> is it possible to install it right now on my hard drive permanently ?
<O__o> i already installed ccsm since 7.10
<firsttimeinubunt> without losing any financial data i have on hard drive ?
<O__o> but i dont have the round desktop
<ikonia> firsttimeinubunt: you should take backups
<O__o> i only have the cube
<ikonia> firsttimeinubunt: if it's important financial data
<skyhate> thanks for help bye all
<firsttimeinubunt> good idea ikonia
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Still getting the original error: Failed to load Nvidia kernel module; modprobe nvidia: nvidia.ko no such device
<ActionParsnip> firsttimeinubunt: sure, the installer can resize partitions, i would backup any important data (you should have one anyway), and them you can dual boot if you wish
<ziroday> ikonia: also defrag the ntfs partition if you are considering shrinking it
<firsttimeinubunt> thank you all. .. btw do i have to do everytime snd-hda-intel ?  why cant it happen auto ?
<ikonia> ziroday: exceptional advice yes
<O__o> and i just installed 8.10 on a diff computer and i found that there are some new effect which i dont have in my other computer, how do i update compiz?
<Gadu> how can i get my normal mouse pointer to show up in wine windows?
<ziroday> firsttimeinubunt: it should do it automatically but you can add it to /etc/modules to have it done at startup
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: you could use the one from www.nvidia.com
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79224.html
<ziroday> ikonia: sorry I addressed that to the wrong person, firsttimeinubunt you should defrag your ntfs drive as well
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: can you provide the output of: dpkg -l | grep ^nvid
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: I had the 173 driver working all weekend until reboot
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: No output
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: then use the 173 driver
<riwa> Hi. I'm trying to update an old ubuntu system (7.04) but I get: "Could not download all repository indexes". I guess they have moved. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: ok try without the ^ symbol
<ActionParsnip> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | riwa
<ubottu> riwa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<q0_0p> how do i turn off auto spell check on ubuntu
<riwa> !upgrad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrad
<ziroday> riwa: you need to use the old-releases repo to upgrade. The factoid ActionParsnip should help
<q0_0p> everytime i type something it tries to autospell check?
<firsttimeinubunt> mic doesnt seem to work .. how to test mic ? sound recorder keeps crashing
<riwa> ActionParsnip: Thanks ;)
<digifor> Why would two ubuntu computers with the same nokia phone not work using the same wvdial.conf?
<digifor> with the same ISP
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f7766a1b7
<ActionParsnip> riwa: specifically this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<hannes__> hi, anybody here, who can help me to install urbanterror?
<Myrtti> digifor: which phones?
<maxagaz> filters in Evolution are not applied automatically to incoming messages, how to change this behaviour ?
<ziroday> hannes__: have you downloaded it?
<Antor> hey there
<Antor> i think i need help i'm new at ubuntu
<lab__> hi. I have a very tiny /tmp dir. I don't understand why. here's df -h : http://paste.linuxassist.net/213560
<Antor> can anyone help ?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-173-kernel-source nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Antor
<ubottu> Antor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Antor: if you ask a question we can try to help
<ziroday> maxagaz: Edit > Preferences > Edit your Account > Recieving Options > Check the Apply filter to new messages in INBOX
<firsttimeinubunt> i cannot get my mic to work .. sound recorder keeps crashing
<Antor> okay here is the problem : is there anyway to install ubuntu on a flash disk (i dont mean bootable live usb)
<ActionParsnip> !usb | antor
<ubottu> antor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<failers> or just google unetbootin
<Myrtti> digifor: oh, wvdial.conf...
<firsttimeinubunt> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<firsttimeinubunt> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<Antor> i dont need to install ubuntu from a flash drive, i need to install ubuntu on flash drive
<ActionParsnip> firsttimeinubunt: open your sound volume app and make sure mic isnt muted
<Antor> i want to use a real os with no hdd
<ActionParsnip> Antor: read what ubottu said carefully
<ActionParsnip> Antor: the word persistant is key
<firsttimeinubunt> ActionParsnip:  ya, i did that .. i unmuted all 3
<failers> ActionParsnip well me myself found the usb disk in the installation partition manager so i could install it normally :P
<firsttimeinubunt> problem is they automatically keep getting muted
<firsttimeinubunt> how to stop these mics from getting automuted ?
<kholerabbi> is there ana image mounter?
<kholerabbi> .img files?
<glymph> Whast kind of image, kholerabbi?
<axelpaxel> why does it have to be so bloody difficult to install java in Ubuntu? It's a problem every time
<axelpaxel> has anyone here gotten it to work?
<firsttimeinubunt> ok i failed to do it .. i cant start mic in ubuntu :((
<glymph> Java 1.6.0 works for me, axelpaxel
<maxagaz> ziroday, thanks
<axelpaxel> how did you install it, then? All I get from java.com, is .bin files which won't install, but just leaves me with a folder on my desktop, glymph
<firsttimeinubunt> my mic keeps getting automatically muted
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Completed
<glymph> add multiverse, and install from there axelpaxel - see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html
<ziroday> !java | axelpaxel
<ubottu> axelpaxel: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<firsttimeinubunt> and sound recorder keeps crashing .. what am i doing wrong ?
<CodeNameIceMan> Anyone a media player that supports the TSCC codec?
<bz0b> anyone here using ubuntu jaunty?
<riwa> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I found it.. Downloading is (almost) working flawlessly. It couldn't find two files but I'll update the rest and check for them later.
<Antor> okay i got the unetbootin i read the instructions but i still dont get the point. Can do a complete install of linux to my flashdisk ? I dont need a simple bootable live cd on flashdisk
<firsttimeinubunt> kindly help me with my microphone .. thank you
<bz0b> actually kubuntu jaunty? with full updates? im not getting a background or taskbar just a black bacground and alt f2 works
<axelpaxel> which one is the correct way? ubottu , ziroday  or glymph ?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: ok restart x
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: if that doesnt work, reboot
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: did you see the kernel being compiled?
<glymph> axelpaxel: trust ziroday i.e. ubottu
<ziroday> axelpaxel: all are :)
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Do I need to nvidia-xconfig first?
<glymph> heh
<glymph> bz0b: there's a channel #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussions, I gather.
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: I think it recompiled
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: you could run the command yes
<axelpaxel> Hmm, I get this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<axelpaxel> And all I see on java pages, is this gray square - I remember seeing the same, but that was with flash in Opera about a year ago
<oCean_> axelpaxel: have you enabled multiverse repo?
<sangi> hi all
<axelpaxel> oCean_: Yes. I even get what version I'm using with java -version
<axelpaxel> Firefox also says java=enabled
<Antor> flash is ready
<sangi> could anyone tell me how to create ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<Antor> time to reboot
<clarks> i want to ask about my wireless..its not working since 4 days ago..how to solve it?
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Still no luck, failed to load nvidia kernel module :(
<glymph> axelpaxel: do you have sun-java6-jre installed as well?
<oCean_> axelpaxel: first see if the sun java JRE is installed: "dpkg -l |grep java"
<glymph> yeah, what oCean_ said
<oCean_> axelpaxel: maybe another java package is installed
<axelpaxel> I installed some IcedTea plugin some days ago, does that matter?
<axelpaxel> oCean_
<oCean_> axelpaxel: well, we know the sun-java6-jre works
<clarks> anyone can help me how to solve my wireless?
<oCean_> axelpaxel: if we do it the ubuntu way, it's definitely not bloody hard :p
<glymph> clarks: we would need more information in order to help
<clarks> glymph, i dont know how to explain..im using acer laptop..its not working when i shut down my computer improperly..
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Could this be the cause? FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device
<sixnonep> Hi guys, need some help with transmission and port forwarding
<axelpaxel> oCean_: Frankly, I mostly don't find Ubuntu hard at ALL, but this java-crap is really a pain in the ass, and always has been, atleast for me :p
<glymph> is it working when you shut down [and startup] normally, clarks?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: i think you have some research to do, see whats going on
<clarks> it is working before i shut down..when i open it again..my wireless not working..
<oCean_> axelpaxel: let's try installing the sun thing ok?
<glymph> clarks: you mean in general "before I shut down" or since a few days ago, clarks?
<clarks> since a few days ago..its not working..
<clarks> i dont know how to fixed it..
<glymph> clarks: ok, do you see the wireless adapter if you click on the network icon near the top-right?
<clarks> glymph, yeah i see..but it invisble to click..
<clarks> i mean i cant click it...
<axelpaxel> oCean_: I think I have installed the sun thing, but the IcedTea thing maybe is an issue? Conflict? I don't know, terminal says I have Sun installed: "java version "1.6.0_10"
<clarks> glymph, i think it have to fixed in terminal..but i dont know how..
<oCean_> axelpaxel: no conflicts, the various versions are handled through 'alternatives' method. Quite nice actually
<Omar87> How do I list the current processes running in the system?
<pejay> Omar87: ps aux
<pejay> or install htop
<oCean_> axelpaxel: install "galternatives" to see and/or (re)configure: "sudo apt-get install galternatives"
<glymph> clarks: there are diagnostics you can do from the terminal, yes: try the command "iwlist scan", does it list your access point?
<ActionParsnip> pejay: ef is the linux standard, aux is the bsd ;)
<oCean_> axelpaxel: that way, you can choose which is default etc.
<pejay> ActionParsnip: You know i've been using linux for about 10yrs and never known that!
<clarks> glymph, no scan results.
<glymph> and is the wireless router working for other computers, clarks?
<ActionParsnip> pejay: man ps
<ActionParsnip> pejay: its the 10th or so line down
<pejay> ActionParsnip: Why would I need to man it now you've told me?
<clarks> glymph, yeah...its working at other computers.
<pejay> It's not like I don't believe you :P
<ActionParsnip> pejay: theres more info there, thats all :D
<axelpaxel> oCean_: Java6 Sun seems to be the default
<Lartza_> Anyone help with java?
<oCean_> axelpaxel: ok. When i restarted the browser (firefox in my case) it worked
<Lartza_> i installed sun's and setted it to be used, no java in firefox
<glymph> clarks: does "iwconfig" list an adapter which has "wireless extensions"?
<clarks> glymph, yeah it have wireless extenstion
<oCean_> Lartza_: is the sun plugin set to be default? Check alternatives "sudo update-alternatives --list java" for example
<glymph> clarks: in that case, I can only suggest temporarily disabling WEP or WPA (i.e. security) on your wifi access point and testing the connection, assuming you're close enough to the router, other than that I don't know, sorry.
<Gimax> salut
<clarks> glymph, how?
<glymph> clarks: that depends on your router
<clarks> i dont know how to do that
<clarks> glymph, you know the command of "rmmod" and "modprob"
<glymph> clarks: it appears that Ubuntu correctly recognises your wifi adapter, since it's listed in "iwconfig"
<Lartza_> oCean: It is also java --version shows me it
<ActionParsnip> clarks: do you get anything intelligent from: sudo iwlist scan
<clarks> glymph, i think it can be fixed in terminal..i just forget the command
<clarks> wait ActionParsnip
<oCean_> Lartza_: yeah, but diff (plugin) versions are handled through 'alternatives' method.
<clarks> ActionParsnip, it say network is down.
<oCean_> Lartza_: check the update-alternatives. That is the actual config for the link in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<clarks> ActionParsnip, can i pm u?
<oCean_> Lartza_: of course, you should check that link too
<ActionParsnip> clarks: keep it here, you'll get more help
<zizo> hi
<zizo> any one there
<Lartza_> maybe sun-java6-plugin...
<ActionParsnip> clarks: what is the name of the network device (e.g. eth1, wlan0 etc)
<sangi> could anyone tell me how to create ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<oCean_> Lartza_: ? have you run any of the commands i suggested?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, wlan0
<ActionParsnip> clarks: sudo ifup wlan0
<clarks> ActionParsnip, : Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Lartza_> oCean_: no
<dalfz> ActionParsnip: would you have an idea why my external monitor isn't detected in the "screen resolution" tab?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: have you installed a driver for the device?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, yeah...
<Lartza_> works now with the browser plugin installed
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: have you installed video drivers?
<clarks> i already said..its just not working a few day when i shut down my laptop..
<ActionParsnip> clarks: try renaming /etc/network/interfaces and rebooting
<dalfz> ActionParsnip: yes, nvidia driver is working great on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: is it ok in: gksudo nvidia-settings
<clarks> ActionParsnip, just do that in terminal
<ActionParsnip> clarks: no
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i dont think so like that can work..
<ActionParsnip> clarks: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<clarks> some helper here before..just ask me to do "rmmod" and "modprob"
<clarks> i just forget how to use it
<ActionParsnip> clarks: you will get a stock file when you reboot
<dalfz> ActionParsnip: nope, that shows only screen 0.
<ActionParsnip> clarks: sudo rmmod <thing>
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i just copy paste ok?
<clarks> yeah..
<ActionParsnip> clarks: then sudo modprobe <ting>
<clarks> but i dont know what the no
<clarks> ActionParsnip, yeah like that
<ActionParsnip> clarks: if you recently kernl upgraded you will need to get / compil the module for the new kernel
<Antor> i used unetbootin and it created a bootable usb install disk again
<Antor> i need to install ubuntu on flashdisk
<clarks> ActionParsnip, so how i gonna solve it..?
<Antor> can i make my self clear ?
<Antor> my english is poor i'm sorry about that
<jason_> ActionParsnip: I'm out of ideas, it seems the kernel isn't installing...I just tried another script (envyng) and installed 177 again..same error. #nvidia directs people here for kernel problems xD
<ActionParsnip> Antor: the cd can now install to usb
<Dr_willis> Antor,  you mean to say you want to do a 'normal' type install to a usb thumbdrive?
<Antor> yup Dr_willis
<sion> 2
<dalfz> ActionParsnip: never mind, it was disabled there! works now, thanks
<sion> ??????
<Antor> i booted from the usb a minute ago
<Antor> i tried to install
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: you need to run nvidia-settings with gksudo
<Dr_willis> I find the Ubuntu usb-drive installer tool for making a live-cd-persistant save - works much better.
<sion> ??????????? -*-
<sion> ???????????????????????????????????
<Antor> i dont need a live-cd on flashdisk
<oCean_> sion: don't
<ActionParsnip> clarks: try running: history | grep modprobe
<Antor> i need to install unix to flashdisk
<oCean_> sion: this is ubuntu support channel
<sion> --*-
<ActionParsnip> clarks: it will show the last 1000 commands you typed with modprobe in
<sion> How open program?
<clarks> rmmod can also do that?
<ActionParsnip> sion: type its name in terminal and press enter, or click it in the ubuntu menus
<ActionParsnip> clarks: do what?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, the fatal module not found..
<ActionParsnip> clarks: run the command: history | grep modprobe
<clarks> ActionParsnip, already..
<mylisto> hey all...having a problem with flash...
<mylisto> I can't get this site to work...www.hypnosummit.com
<ActionParsnip> clarks: that will jog your memory, if you rerun the command and it isnt found you will need to recompile it for the new kernel, or simply drop to the older kernel
<mylisto> just says loading...100%
<clarks> ActionParsnip, yeah it isnt found...
<clarks> i already rerun the command..
<mylisto> think I need to go to an older version of flash...just not sure how
<clarks> how to recompile?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: well what is the module name?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, what you mean?
<jayjung> Hi
<benedikt_> How do i export my package selcteion fro my ubuntu install, and preferrably make a install cd with my preferences? I konw something like this is posible, i think i have seen it in the wiki but I cant find it again.
<ActionParsnip> clarks: well I have no idea what module you are trying to install so I dont know how to compile it, if you tell me the kernel name then I have a chance
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i dont know how to check it..
<oCean_> !clone | benedikt_
<ubottu> benedikt_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> clarks: what command are you running to attempt a modprobe?
<oCean_> benedikt_: is that what you were looking for?
<clarks> sudo modprobe 3945 <--u mean this?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: yes, 3945 is the module name
<clarks> ok..
<clarks> so how?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: i had no idea it was that did I and I needed that name from you
<mylisto> anyone can help me?  How can I revert to an older version of flash?
<clarks> i only know that..maybe you know what the command to check for it
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: are you on 64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<mylisto> 32
<mylisto> I believe
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: run: uname -a and paste the result in here
<ActionParsnip> clarks: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<mylisto> Linux mylisto-laptop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: i686 = 32bit
<clarks> ActionParsnip, : Codename:	intrepid
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: the site works ok on my 64bit intrepid, try downloading the latest flash player from www.adobe.com
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: you need to put the .so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mylisto> ?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: adobe do a zipped plugin, if you simply drop the file in that folder you will have the latest version
<mylisto> ?
<mylisto> into the firefox folder?
<mylisto> can't I just do the .deb?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins  you will need to manually create the plugins folder, if you use hardy, you can use the deb
<DaveCo> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DaveCo> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> clarks: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.27
<ActionParsnip> clarks: are you using the 2.6.27 kernel?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i dont know what kernel im using..
<ActionParsnip> clarks: whats the output of uname -a
<ActionParsnip> ahhh, nm
<ActionParsnip> its
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<clarks> ActionParsnip, Linux  2.6.27
<clarks> yeah thats
<savvas> mylisto: why would you want to revert to an older version of flash?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Cannot%20reactivate%20Intel%203945/4965%20wireless%20if%20booting%20with%20killswitch%20enabled
<mylisto> actionparsnip: think I already have the latest version
<mylisto> savvas: can't get this one site to work
<savvas> mylisto: link?
<mylisto> can you guys get www.hypnosummit.com to work?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, ok..
<savvas> mylisto: it loads fine here :)
<mylisto> dammit
<benedikt_> oCean_: yes, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> clarks: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-844261.html
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: well its worth a check dont you think
<mylisto> sure it is action
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: if you get the plugin from the site today you know that the version is the latest one for today
<clarks> ActionParsnip, how to killswitch?
<media> hello all
<mylisto> "don't have the rights to" copy the file over
<ActionParsnip> clarks: its the switch to turn the wifi off and on
<savvas> mylisto: do you already have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: you should, its your mozilla profile
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i already did that but its not working...what is "NM"?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mylisto> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/lib/mozilla/plugins"
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: cp <path to .so file> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mylisto> what?
<savvas> ActionParsnip: can I take it from here? :)
<Dr_willis> mylisto,  thats a system dir.. the users also have their own personal plugins directgory
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: i never mentioned /usr/lib did i
<mylisto> youtube is flash right?
<ActionParsnip> savvas: which one
<savvas> ActionParsnip: mylisto
<ActionParsnip> savvas: sure, just get the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<savvas> mylisto: open Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<mylisto> in there
<media> can anyone tell how to fix this error message Unknown option "--enable-swscale".
<media> thanks
<savvas> mylisto: copy and paste this command: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep Installed
<savvas> mylisto: paste the output back here
<mylisto> Installed: 10.0.22.87ubuntu1~intrepid1
<clarks> ActionParsnip, if i can know what is 'NM' mean they talking about in forum ( http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-844261.html)
<savvas> mylisto: run this command: rm -rf $HOME/.macromedia
<mylisto> real quick
<savvas> mylisto: let me know when done
<mylisto> savvas when you went to www.hypnosummit.com did it redirect you?
<media> anyone???
<clarks> anyone here can help again?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: nm == network manager
<ActionParsnip> media: what app is that with
<mylisto> savas did it
<clarks> ActionParsnip, so how i gonna solve it?
<media> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> media: no, what app is moaning about the weird option?
<media> ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> media: better :)
<savvas> mylisto: redirect me to where? the flash site is working, I can click on things and everything
<ActionParsnip> media: you are trying to use an option for ffmpeg that doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> media: man ffmpeg will show you the options it can use
<media> I've tried it before and it worked
<mylisto> savvas:
<ActionParsnip> clarks: you are going to have to websearch roud to see what you can find. In the meantime if you reboot to the older kernel, I bet it works
<mylisto> was it the global hypnosis site?
<mylisto> someone just told me it redirected them to
<ActionParsnip> media: well its not now and thats the important bit
<mylisto> http://www.vbmse.com/vBMSEAug_8_2008/
<media> yes I've tried ./configure --help
<media> so what are my options leave and not use it or try something else on it's place?
<mylisto> savvas: might not be flash...
<mylisto> some guy  just told me that he went to the hypnosummit.com site
<mylisto> and that it stayed at 100%...
<clarks> ActionParsnip, how to reboot?
<savvas> mylisto: give me a second, we'll check everything one by one
<savvas> mylisto: I'm uploading a screenshot
<media> what is or was swscale?
<savvas> mylisto: this is what I see after a few clicks: http://imagebin.org/40664
<mylisto> weird
<mylisto> thats what it supposed to look like
<media> ActionParsnip: and does the ffmpeg have it build in now?
<mylisto> anyhow savvas:
<mylisto> back to my problem
<sapi_kren> hi
<mylisto> I did  rm -rf $HOME/.macromedia
<mylisto> and nothing happened
<savvas> mylisto: ok, now close firefox and execute: killall -9 -r -I firefox
<mylisto> whats that do?
<mylisto> savvas you on a messenger program...using chatzilla...this wil lclose
<ActionParsnip> clarks: sudo shutdown -r now
<mylisto> will close
<savvas> mylisto: it kills leftover running firefox processes, if any
<savvas> mylisto: ah
<ActionParsnip> clarks: as soon as you see grub, press esc and choose the older kerenel
<savvas> mylisto: can you use pidgin or xchat? :)
<q0_0p> y would u use killall -9?
<DarthPidgin> Did I hear pidgin? :]
<ActionParsnip> pidgin is groovy
<q0_0p> pidgin is better than xchat?
<Dr_willis> q0_0p,  not for irc...
<q0_0p> oh
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: better is an opinion
<q0_0p> aight
<Dr_willis> q0_0p,  i much perfer xchat for irc
<q0_0p> cool
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: i think its better, Dr_willis thinks not
<media> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Dr_willis> I cant stand pidgin for irc. :) for other im stuff its ok.
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: try it, see if you like it. there is no best of anything in life except when you are talking about your own taste
<axelpaxel> who is raz0rx ? He gave me some warez link, just thought you should know
<q0_0p> just want something simple
<ilove19> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: it sends text and recieves text and does IM, thats all i need. I dont know what else anyon would ever want
<q0_0p> i have a question abou killall -9 -r -I firefox
<q0_0p> y can't u just use killall firefox?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,   you could telnet in then  if ya wanted to do irc that way also....
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: -9 means, kill it no matter what
<q0_0p> oh
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: indeed
<q0_0p> so u are better of using -9
<q0_0p> killall might not kill it
<q0_0p> i c
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: but the gui follows the style of the desktop so integrates better
<Dr_willis>  -9 = kill with extremne prejudice :)
<anon> can someone help me setting up this: xbox360 -ether-> PC -wifi-> internet?
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: no, kill -9 is to be used sparingly. kill -15 is a more graceful kill
<meanne> hi
<ActionParsnip> !ics | anon
<ubottu> anon: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dr_willis> kill --die --die --die! :)
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: dont go bandying kill -9 around, you'll get weird system behavious
<q0_0p> k
<zxd> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)  ??
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: so what is so offensive about pidgin for irc?
<brucedougal> hi have a problem have tv screen set up as monitor works great appart form missing the edge of screen if i change res has no effect to the edge dvi to hdmi nvidia 8600 gts
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  last i used it - it was a pain. so i dont even try it any more.  i ssh -X to the linux box and got xchat on my windows machines :) via xming.. of course i dont DO any of the other IM networks either.. i just irc.
<q0_0p> so u practicall have 31 kill options?
<q0_0p> was looking at htop kill options
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: just stick to kill and you'll be fine, kill -9 if things get stuck
<zxd> is this good deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main multiverse universe reserved ?
<zxd> i do aptitude update  afterwards and try to fetch source and get an error
<q0_0p> k
<q0_0p> gotcha
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: fair point. I use nearly all the protocols pidgin uses so to install a seperate client is silly. plusI use it on my work laptop so my account settings are always on at least 3 systems :)
<ilove19> i ask about ubuntu
<ilove19> how to install it ?
<brucedougal> hi have a problem have tv screen set up as monitor works great appart form missing the edge of screen if i change res has no effect to the edge dvi to hdmi nvidia 8600 gts
<ActionParsnip> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<bazhang> ilove19, did you download the iso?
<ziroday> brucedougal: that sounds like TV overscan
<ilove19> no
<meanne> click this, http://afbtracking09.com/cgi-bin/afbin.cgi/12/17048:EM-jona_than
<brucedougal> yep sounds right but no controls on tv to ajust overscan i checked
<meanne> q
<ilove19> i download zip files
<bazhang> ilove19, then download the iso, get a blank cd, and after checking the md5 of the iso burn it at low speed
<bazhang> ilove19, that wont do it
<zxd> what's the restricted repository?
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: download the desktop iso and the md5sum for your cpu architecture, check the iso, burn the iso to cd, boot to the cd, check the cd for defects, install the OS
<meanne> click this, http://afbtracking09.com/cgi-bin/afbin.cgi/12/17048:EM-jona_than
<ActionParsnip> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> ilove19, unless you mean you want to install software on an existing ubuntu installation
<ilove19> what is the iso ?
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: its a cd image file
<ziroday> brucedougal: only way I know to fix it is to get a modeline that suits it, however its tricky business. If you are planning to use mythtv or xbmc I know they both have utilites to fix overscan
<ilove19> so ?
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: so what?
<bazhang> ilove19, are you talking about installing software IN ubuntu, or just installing ubuntu for the first time
<ilove19> i talking about installing ubuntu at firt time
<brucedougal> right i want to use myth thats the whole point
<bazhang> ilove19, then go to the ubuntu home page and download the iso file
<brucedougal> so there is an option in mythtv
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ilove19> ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<corigo3> Since the latest updates my Battery meter has disappeared. How can I get the battery meter to launch?
<ilove19> but my regional is not available
<twojastara> I have a problem with NX, I have added special configuration to xorg.conf (keyboard) I now I don't have volume control
<bazhang> ilove19, what region is that
<ilove19> my area
<Silkjc> Hi, I am having trouble inserting the Nvidia kernel module: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device
<Silkjc> , seems to have popped up since a reboot and hence Nvidia driver won't load
<meanne> click this, http://afbtracking09.com/cgi-bin/afbin.cgi/12/17048:EM-jona_than
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: get it from the closest one, that will speed up the download thats all
<ilove19> not available to download ubuntu from my country
<BlueEagle> silkjc: Try re-installing the nvidia driver. It seems you have an upgraded kernel but not a driver that matches. That's my best guess.
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: thats fine, get it from a neighbouring country
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: the files are identical
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: no matter where you get them from
<ilove19> ok
<Silkjc> BlueEagle: ActionParsnip went through with me and i've reinstalled the driver multiple times on versions 177 and 173. Also tried a manual install from the nvidia website but it fails for the same reason when it attempts to compile the kernel module
<ilove19> can i request cd
<Pici> !shipit | ilove19
<ubottu> ilove19: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: if you want to, sure. It takes a while but is great if you internet download speed is low
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i cant find the solution..
<mylisto> savvas:
<ilove19> yes my internet download speed is low
<mylisto> just found out what was wrong
<savvas> what?
<savvas> :)
<ilove19> it takes long time
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: then shippit is for you
<savvas> mylisto: hahaha
<remoteCTRL> how can i change the language for an existing user?
<savvas> ActionParsnip: compare http://hypnosummit.com/ with http://www.hypnosummit.com/ :P
<ActionParsnip> clarks: boot to the older kernel, as soon as your pc shows any life after the reboot, before ubuntu even thinks about loading, press esc lots
<jrib> remoteCTRL: click "options" at the gdm login screen for that user
<savvas> mylisto: do you want to go back to using the normal flashplugin-nonfree ? :)
<clarks> i have to restart my laptop?
<mylisto> dammit all
<remoteCTRL> jrib: seriously?? thanks man, gonna check that:)
<ActionParsnip> clarks: did you press esc to bring up the grub mnu?
<clarks> no..
<erictus> hell
<erictus> hello
<clarks> you mean have to restart it?
<ActionParsnip> savvas: http://hypnosummit.com/ doesnt even complete on my win xp lappy
<ActionParsnip> clarks: yes i said about  times now
<savvas> ActionParsnip: exactly, hehehe
<jerto> Hi, can anyone tell me how to send a ctrl+alt+del to a windows machine through Terminal Server ?
<ActionParsnip> jerto: ctrl+alt+end
<clarks> what i have to do if the grub up?
<corigo3> Since the latest updates my Battery meter has disappeared. How can I get the battery meter to launch/display again?
<ActionParsnip> jerto: ctrl+alt+home = win key
<ActionParsnip> clarks: choose a kernel one older than you are using
<erictus> exit
<erictus> exirt
<clarks> ok
<erictus> exit
<erictus> exit
<FloodBot2> erictus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerto> Thank you ActionParsnip
<zxd> what's Vcs-Bzr  in .dsc file
<ilove19> thank you action parnship i start loading zip files
<szymon_g> hi
<ilove19>  :)
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: np man
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: ubuntu is a lot different to windows so you will have a lot to learn
<ilove19> yes
<ActionParsnip> ilove19: and you will no dout have initial issues
<ilove19> ok
<remoteCTRL> jrib: genious! i was allready doubting myself, cos i wanst able to find that:D
<Mark_> ubuntu 8.10 is the first desktop distribution that has really impressed me
<Mark_> as far as simplicity
<Mark_> i mean i can walk an old lady through getting an iso and installing it over the phone in a few minutes
<weir> try
<weir> 中文
<ActionParsnip> Mark_: try mandriva :)
<ActionParsnip> Mark_: in fact try as many as you can, see which you like
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i already use old kernel..
<Mark_> oh i have for years
<clarks> but my wireless still not working
<BlueEagle> silkjc: When you re-install do you first uninstall (purge) the driver or are you just installing it again?
<lorenzosu> I have a problem in Vinagre: When I connect to another machine I get an error that I can't scale asking me to disable visual effects
<Mark_> ive got a mashup of all sorts of distros all over
<Mark_> this is just the first time ive been impressed with a 'desktop for the masses'
<weir> how to install the autodock in this system？
<ActionParsnip> clarks: then something has borked it along the way, make sure the switch for the wifi is on and that its enabled in bios
<clarks> ActionParsnip, how to check it..
<ActionParsnip> weir: can you expand on "autodock"
<clarks> i already switch it on and off
<ActionParsnip> clarks: reboou and enter your systems setup. It varys wildly from system to system but its worth a check just to make sure its enabled
<BlueEagle> mark_: It's good as long as it works. When stuff doesn't work then it's a hardship, but that's common for all distros and software at large. Also #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place for this dialog.
<ActionParsnip> weir: wb
<weir> just a
<weir> soft
<sangi> could anyone tell me how to create ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<ActionParsnip> weir: please type in full sentances and explain what you are after and we can advise
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<lorenzosu> I have a problem in Vinagre: When I connect to another machine I get an error that scale can't work with composite windows and asking me to disable visual effects
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: looks like it doesnt like running with compiz / similar
<macmoen> "can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon"  sombody can helpme
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: or disable whatever 'scale' is
<macmoen> can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon    sombody can helpme
<macmoen> can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon    sombody can helpme ??????????????????????????????//
<Pici> !repeat | macmoen
<ubottu> macmoen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> !repeat
<rabbit_ubuntu> Have a small question here. If my video card maxes at 512MB and I have 4GB of RAM(its not dedicated). In a virtual machine, can I allocate 512MB of Vid Mem to it? And if I do, will that reduce the Vid mem in Ubuntu or will it Keep both "machines" vid mem at 512, extracting from the sys RAM?
<Mark_> rabbit_ubuntu, i dont know if it would let you, but thats not a good idea
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Disabling compiz did it but is this a bug?
<ActionParsnip> rabbit_ubuntu: it will reduce what is available to the host
<sopho> the ubuntu live cd worked well on my notebook computer (samsung q30), but after having installed it, when changing to graphics mode, the display remains black. what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: sounds like it, go see if you can wesearch something good and log a bug
<rabbit_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: As in it will subtract from whats left of the 4GB?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Mark_: How so?
<Mark_> thats actual video memory
<Mark_> change it below 12 and it will yell at you if its virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> rabbit_ubuntu: i believe so. I dont know where  the system will take its video ram from though. I'd experiment with different settings
<usser> rabbit_ubuntu, why do you need 512mb of video memory on a VM in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> sopho: what video card?
<Mark_> infact, read this
<Mark_> VirtualBox technically supports guest resolutions of up to 64000 x 64000
<Mark_> x 32bit which would require 16GB of VRAM. We chose the 128 MB because
<Mark_> some other virtualization program has the same limit. If we allow more,
<Mark_> some clever users would just increase it without understanding what it
<Mark_> actually means ("the more the better").
<FloodBot2> Mark_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mark_> oops, i thought that would paste as one line
<Mark_> my apologies
<weir> i need to install a soft in the ubuntu system and the soft's name is autodock,a proffessor soft
<Mark_> http://vbox.innotek.de/pipermail/vbox-users/2007-February/000812.html
<ikonia> Mark_: no problem
<rabbit_ubuntu> usser: lol, certain MMO's dont run native in Linux, OR with Wine
<sopho> ActionParsnip, it's an "intel Extreme Graphics 2" chipset
<Mark_> what mmo, wow? uo?
<usser> rabbit_ubuntu, as Mark_ noted increasing the memory wont do you much good, because memory is not the bottleneck of a VM
<clarks> Aanyone can help me in solving my wireless?
<ActionParsnip> !info autodock
<ubottu> autodock (source: autodocksuite): analysis of ligand binding to protein structure. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1450 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<ActionParsnip> weir: ^
<clarks>  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)<--this is my nm...can anyonehelp me/
<rabbit_ubuntu> Mark_: So is it that it WONT work? Or it just doesnt surpass 128?
<clarks> my wireless seem cant on..
<weir> ?
<lorenzosu> Seems like xvnc4viewer works perfectly with compiz turned on
<Mark_> thats the 64,000 question
<burgua> hi all!
<Mark_> its linux, so just about everything 'works' just never how you expect it
<burgua> how to remove python2.5 and use only python 2.6?
<Mark_> might make your host crawl, might crash with some out of vmem issue, but really, it wont give you any benefit
<clarks> anyone can help me on my wirelss?
<rabbit_ubuntu> usser: I see what you all are saying. But i'd like to know WHERE the vid mem of a vm takes that mem from. Is it the vid card? Or the Sys RAM?
<Silkjc> BlueEagle: Missed earlier, purged
<Mark_> i just looked in my virtualbox settings
<Mark_> its capped at 128mb
<sopho> so how do i configure X again?
<sopho> not been to linux for years..
<rabbit_ubuntu> Mark_: Yeah I noticed that myself as well. When typin to me. I'd appreciate if you put my user name. Its hard to notice certain things without it.
<rabbit_ubuntu> usser: I see what you all are saying. But i'd like to know WHERE the vid mem of a vm takes that mem from. Is it the vid card? Or the Sys RAM?
<king> .
<clarks> anyone here pro in ubuntu?
<usser> rabbit_ubuntu, its probably video ram, since virtualbox does 3d opengl stuff now it has to be
<clarks> my wireless have problem here
<Mark_> rabbit_ubuntu, sure. im trying to find the answer to that
<bazhang> clarks, please open a terminal and type ifconfig
<bullgard4> Is there available an OTR plugin for Gajim in Hardy?
<clarks> bazhang, yeah there you are..
<tony426> can someone tell me why when i close an app i can't use the data i copied from it? like copying from a text doc, but when i close it out, it's not in the clipboard anymore
<bazhang> clarks, how many entries are there
<clarks> two
<clarks> eth0 and l0
<ActionParsnip> weir: sudo apt-get install autodock
<bazhang> eth and lo? clarks
<rabbit_ubuntu> usser: Ahh...So in essence. id be left with 512 LESS 128 for my Linux box
<clarks> eth0 and lo..yeah
<ActionParsnip> rabbit_ubuntu: try it, you can always change it after you have set it (obv have to shutdown vm, change settings then boot)
<bazhang> clarks, do you see anything in hardware drivers for that card
<storrgie> what is the name of the remote desktop program so i can add it to my hosts.allow file?
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: hosts.allow doesnt work like that
<clarks> bazhang, you mean lspci?
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: hosts.allow is for IP and names of systems allowed to connect to the system
<Mark_> rabbit_ubuntu, im going through the source to find out where it allocates
<stetho> Hi. I want to set up an Ubuntu server as a home router/firewall/fileserver/other things I haven't thought of yet server. Before I stumble blindly in to trying to get a Speedtouch USB ADSL modem working with Ubuntu Server and configuring DNS and so on, does anyone know if there's any useful sites I should be looking at for HowTos and FAQs?
<storrgie> ActionParsnip: yes it does you can add httpd
<storrgie> from all
<stetho> I'm assuming I'm not the first person to do this
<bazhang> clarks, in the system administration menu iirc
<storrgie> ActionParsnip: i want to add vnc : all
<bazhang> clarks, lets keep this in channel please
<orly_owl> Does anyone know what license Arachnophilia is under? http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/index.php
<rabbit_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: lol, I would have but I dont havethe laptop yet. But im just making mental preservations of what to do and not to. Its gonna be an hp tx2510us. Gonna clean off Vista IMMEDIATELY!!
<clarks> bazhang, i dont know how to check the hardware..
<rabbit_ubuntu> Mark_: Aight, thanks
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: http://linux.die.net/man/5/hosts.allow
<bazhang> clarks, additionally is this a dual boot, and/or does the wifi have a kill switch
<clarks> bazhang, i think it can be fixed in terminal..but i forget the command..like modprobe and rmmod
<clarks> bazhang, it have kill switch..
<clarks> thats is the problem.
<bazhang> clarks, make sure it is not set to off when you have booted
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: that is the man page for the file, the is no mention of service names in there, it is for host ips and host names only
<rabbit_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: Speaking of which, do you know if Linux has drivers for touchscreens/digitizers?
<clarks> bazhang, thats why i dont know how to know if it is on or off
<orly_owl> http://www.arachnoid.com/careware/
<clarks> bazhang, i have to booted?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<bazhang> clarks, may take a bit of experimentation then :)
<ActionParsnip> rabbit_ubuntu: ive seen some drivers somewhere, its not something im bothered about
<silv3r_m00n> there are some files in trash which when I delete .. says permission denied
<clarks> ok..
<silv3r_m00n> how do I delete them
<clarks> wait
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: sudo rm <file>
<bazhang> clarks, also the computer manual may have instructions as well
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: or if its a folder: sudo rm -rf <folder to delete>
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: how to remove a folder and all files and subfolders recursively
<silv3r_m00n> oh fine
<rabbit_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: Aight, just making sure. Im getting into digital painting/art. So it'd be a bit of a waste if that couldn't work effectively
<sKeith> How can I display a list of all user i've added to my ubuntu? (bash or x)
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: do *not* delete the trash folder itself, work from within the trash to empty it
<jrib> sKeith: system -> administration -> users and groups
<Iowahc> silv3r : rm -R <folder>
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: using konqueror ?
<silv3r_m00n> or konsole ?
<ActionParsnip> rabbit_ubuntu: have a look around, you may find something
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: konsole/terminal
<Mark_> rabbit_ubuntu, i havent gone thoroughly through it, but it looks like its framebuffer memory
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: inside .local/share/Trash there are two folders files and info
<rabbit_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: Where exactly do I look for that? Or should I just google it?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Mark_: AKA VRAM?
<sKeith> how do I start x from a shell? I have xfce4 installed but only used it locally before.
<ActionParsnip> rabbit_ubuntu: use whatever search engine you like. you could also check the !hcl
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Iowahc> silv3r_m00n within files should do the trick
<Mark_> rabbit_ubuntu, i believe so
<DaveCo> bye!
<tempell> hi
<rabbit_ubuntu> Mark_: Aight thanks much, I appreciate it
<rabbit_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: Thanks alot. You helped
<silv3r_m00n> Iowahc: but inside the info folder there are some more files
<rabbit_ubuntu> usser: Thanks. helped alot
<tempell> im getting strange messages when booting ubuntu hardy: update resolv.conf failed (seems the filesystem is still mounted ro at this point)
<silv3r_m00n> related to files in the files folder
<rabbit_ubuntu> Later guys
<rabbit_ubuntu> Thanks again for the help
<tempell> im getting strange messages when booting ubuntu hardy: update resolv.conf failed (seems the filesystem is still mounted ro at this point) - how to fix these messages?
<Iowahc> silv3r_m00n looked in my Trashfolder. seems to be some reference, should be save to delete too
<kraut> moin
<silv3r_m00n> Iowahc: means I can simply clean the trash folder ?
<ActionParsnip> tempell: check the file exists and that it has these permissions: andy@fileserver:~$ ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 71 2009-02-23 23:11 /etc/resolv.conf
<clarks> bazhang,
<clarks> so how?
<tempell> ActionParsnip: thx, i check
<Iowahc> silv3r_m00n: yep, without deleting the files and infos foder
<Iowahc> but it contents
<silv3r_m00n> ok let me try
<tempell> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 Mar  9 12:19 /etc/resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<clarks> huh..who can resovle my problem??
<jerto> clarks, what's your problem exactly ?
<bazhang> clarks, did you reboot with the kill switch set to -->wifi on?
<clarks> my wireless not detech...
<bullgard4> Is there available an OTR plugin for Gajim in Hardy?
<jerto> clarks, did you type "sudo lspci " in your terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> tempell: hmm, ok and what is the ls -l of /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<clarks> Jerto wait
<ActionParsnip> jerto: users can lspci, no need for sudo
<jerto> I did not know that ActionParsnip
<clarks> jerto, then?
<clarks> i already lspci
<jerto> Clarks, let's keep it in the channel please
<ActionParsnip> jerto: not all commands need sudo
<tempell> ActionParsnip: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 65 Mar  9 12:16 /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<clarks> jerto, yeah im keep in channel..im not pm u
<sKeith> jrib - the only thing in system is synaptic package manager.
<jerto> Sorry I changed my color settings and get confused
<bullgard4> In my file ~/.metacity/117f00010100~088520016.ms does '.ms'stand for  Metacity session?
<ActionParsnip> tempell: ok that looks good, you could try copying the file over the link. I dont get why it is a link to another file, thats weird
<clarks> jerto, after lspci what should i do?
<jerto> Try rmmod iwl3945
<jrib> sKeith: run « users-admin » in a terminal (inside X)
<tempell> ActionParsnip: hmmm i might just copy it, but its a problem concerning all of our servers
<natsukashi> Sometimes RythmBox, Spotify and foobar2k (the last 2 run through Wine.) just randomly crash / stop playing. Is this a common issue? :/
<clarks> jerto already
<clarks> then?
<jerto> clarks, then modprobe iwl3945
<jerto> clarks, can you see your wifi icon now ?
<clarks> then?
<tony426> anyone use the right-click encrypt option?
<clarks> no..
<weir> how can install this soft "MGLTOOL-1.5.2-Linux-x86-install"
<clarks> jerto i think i restart my laptop first ok?
<ActionParsnip> weir: is that a file name?
<brunner> What's an easy SOCKS proxy to install and configure?
<ActionParsnip> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<ActionParsnip> !find socks
<ubottu> Found: libnet-socks-perl, libsocks4, libsocksd, libsocksd-dev, socks4-clients (and 2 others)
<jerto> clarks, I'clarks, was the result of your lspci ok ?
<brunner> ActionParsnip: those don't look like proxy servers.  They look like libraries and clients.
<clarks> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)<--you mean this one right/
<clarks> i think all ok..
<jerto> yes ok
<ActionParsnip> brunner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200911
<clarks> i restart first..
<brunner> ActionParsnip: wow, I actually just found that thread before you linked it.  Thanks!
<sKeith> jrib - excellent, thanks
<jerto> ok but start with killswitch on
<Servercrash> hi does anyone know how can i encrypt my videos
<ArcSighter> which's jaunty channel?
<Servercrash> and then play with a player that can use the key to decrypt my video
<ArcSighter> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<clarks> jerto, its not fixed
<clarks> my wireless still cant be done..
<jerto> clarks, what's your driver ?
<clarks> bazhang, i already did what you said..but its stillc an be fixed
<sopho> is there some tool in ubuntu to probe my graphic card capabilities?
<sopho> which i may start from the command line, x doesn't work at the moment..
<ActionParsnip> clarks: i'd use ndiswrapper + 32bit windows driver if you cant get it to go
<funkyapache> hi how can I uninstall a previously installed apache?
<jerto> funkyapache apt-get remove doesn't work ?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, yeah i use 32bit
<clarks> jerto ,old kernel
<Maarek> why is it when you uninstall apache2 and or delete the /etc/apache2 folder you cannot install back to that spot?
<erictus> hi geena
<jerto> clarks, did you try  ifup wlan0 ?
<jerto> I doubt that would work but who knows ...
<clarks> jerto what the command?
<Sunil_> hi guys
<oCean_> Maarek: details? What is the error you get (when reinstalling?)
<KOUY> I need help. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 and i had problems with network. Is there something wrong with this version of Ubuntu?
<Sunil_> anyone knows a good fix for XKB activating error?
<jerto> clarks ifup wlan0
<Maarek> oCean_: I accidentially uninstalled LAMP on my server, but after reinstalling it, php didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> KOUY: did you install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu or have yuo done a clean install?
<clarks> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied<---maybe use sudo?
<ActionParsnip> jerto: needs sudo for that duder
<KOUY> clean install
<Maarek> oCean_: I removed Postgrelsql and that removed LAMP
<jerto> yes, sudo...
<ActionParsnip> KOUY: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd was burned ok on the first boot screen?
<KOUY> no
<oCean_> Maarek: again, details are important. What did you do to reinstall, What are the errors you see, etc
<ActionParsnip> KOUY: do so so that we know the cd is good and the image you downloaded isnt damaged
<ActionParsnip> KOUY: md5 checking is ESSENTIAL so that you know the disk you have in your hand is not damaged
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | kouy
<ubottu> kouy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maarek> oCean_: i reinstalled LAMP, but that didn't configure php correctly.  so I thought I should remove /etc/apache2.  After that sudo apt-get apache2 didn't install and I was stuck w/out apache2.  is there a way to install apache2 back to /etc/apach2?
<ActionParsnip> KOUY: if the iso checks out, boot the cd up and the first screen will have an option to check the cd, if those both pass then we have a bigger issue
<oCean_> Maarek: apache is not installed in /etc/apache2. That is the directory for the configuration files for apache2
<KOUY> ok, thanks a lot.
<Svish> when does next version of ubuntu get released?
<erictus> hi
<bullgard4> Is there available an OTR plugin for Gajim in Hardy?
<ActionParsnip> Svish: next month at some point, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Svish> can't find anything about it on Ubuntu website... probably me who is blind though :p
<Svish> ActionParsnip: ok, will do
<ActionParsnip> !info Gajim
<ubottu> Package Gajim does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info Gajim hardy
<ubottu> Package Gajim does not exist in hardy
<Maarek> oCean_: figures... I spent time reinstalling the OS and running any upgrade anyways.  I didnt' have much of a database anyways since it was already backed up.  BUT... is there a way to get the config files back if they are removed?
<tobor> "Gajin" ?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you sure of the name?
<ActionParsnip> tobor: thats what i thought
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: you mean gaim?
<glymph> !info gajim
<ubottu> gajim (source: gajim): Jabber client written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.4-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 3334 kB, installed size 11248 kB
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: it's bullguard asking
<glymph> case sensitive, it appears
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: ok
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I am sure that I am using the Ubuntu program Gajim.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: what is OTR?
<oCean_> Maarek: when 'removed' - then there is no 'undelete' option. Reinstalling apache2 should do the trick
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Off-the-Records
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: yeah it appears ubottu likes lower case only
<cusco> hi there
<tobor> heh, How UNIXy!
<cusco> im trying to boot from usb
<cusco> the installer says it is unable to mount cdrom
<cusco> what is the workarround that
<Maarek> oCean_: thanks, but after the Reinstall, php didn't work, it would download the files rather than display them.  There must have been something else and something missing from php.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Was this your answer to the question which I put at the outset?
<oCean_> Maarek: I know
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: http://forums.miranda-im.org/showthread.php?t=5810&page=11
<cusco> Maarek: were you re-instaloling php to make it work?
<Maarek> oCean_: the reinstalls were tasksel and or apt-get
<oCean_> Maarek: the enabling of modules (which php is) happens in /etc/apache2 (sub) directory
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: im just trying to find out what both parts of the question are. acronyms can be misleading so please clarify them
<Maarek> oCean_: oh
<oCean_> Maarek: ok. So at this point you can redo the entire lamp install, or we can try re-install apache2 only
<oCean_> Maarek: and enabling php ofcourse
<Maarek> oCean_: are there docs on the re-enabling of those mods?
<zombie_monkey> has anyone ever upgraded ubuntu successfully form one version to the next? never worked for me
<oCean_> Maarek: the command is "sudo a2enmod php"
<zombie_monkey> I got a ton of "application already installed" errors and finally it just disappeared, then all aps stopped running, although a panel remained, so I went to the first virtual console and did a sudo reboot, and now GDM doesn't launch and trying to run the upgrade again manually throws a circular dependency error
<cusco> oh gosh
<jharkn> zombie_monkey: yes
<oCean_> Maarek: hardly need a doc :)
<zombie_monkey> that's after going half the way through
<Maarek> oCean_: I thought there would be more... *cp's the command*.  Thanks, gotta get back to work
<cusco> run apache2 -t -D DUMP_MODULES
<cusco> it should list php
<jharkn> root, lol
<cusco> if not
<cusco> if not run a2enmod
<radius1> hi there. i have a problem with the radius server freeradius, especially the webadmin tool ( i using apache 2 )
<oCean_> !who > cusco
<ubottu> cusco, please see my private message
<diarrea_mental> where i can find a irc channel in spanish?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: You have found the proper interpretation for ff-the-records. http://forums.miranda-im.org/showthread.php?t=5810&page=11 discusses just this matter. But this discussion is too old and not linked to Gajim either.
<oCean_> !es | diarrea_mental
<ubottu> diarrea_mental: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<radius1> if i open the webgui it ask me for download the php3 button bar
<radius1> is there any way to fix this in the apache?
<Bi_bRo_pklg> fadhiel_ckp
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: is there a #jabber room
<ActionParsnip> yeah theres 19 users
<cusco> hi! I am trying to install from a usb stick. debian installer complains about not being able to mount cdrom
<cusco> how do I overcome that?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | cusco
<ubottu> cusco: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cusco> I can manually mount usb contents into /cdrom
<zombie_monkey> I don't use ubuntu anymore anyway, it was just an install in a small partition that was still at 7.10 and I wanted to see if the upgrade tool will work, which of course it didn't, it never has :D
<ActionParsnip> cusco: are you installing debian or ubuntu?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I am told that there is one. But so far I did not manage to enter it. So I concluded that it is closed for the past 14 days at least.
<cusco> ActionParsnip: ubuntu, but I did not use usbcreator
<cusco> ActionParsnip: also, im using the alternate version
<ActionParsnip> cusco: that guide is all i can recommend
<ActionParsnip> cusco: maybe someone else can pitch in
<cusco> it is not enoufh since I want to boot otherstuff from that usb drive
<cusco> but ok
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: i dont use jabber but maybe someone else does
<mib_1qslah> Hi ,i need to compile kernel on ubuntu.. how do i do it?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I already asked my Jabber friends. One told me that he heard rumors that there is now a plugin available but probably for a newer Gajim version than Hardy's.
<MattJ> bullgard4: Gajim only had OTR support temporarily, I believe
<MattJ> bullgard4: They do already have end-to-end encryption support though
<bullgard4> MattJ: Ah! Thank you for commenting. Which kind of end-to-end encryption is it which you refer to?
<MattJ> bullgard4: It's Jabber-specific, and only Gajim implements it currently
<bullgard4> MattJ: Ok. I will do some more snooping. --  Thank you.
<MattJ> np
<MattJ> bullgard4: Gajim has a room on Jabber at gajim@conference.gajim.org
<topodrillo> glpiana: ci sei ?
<MattJ> The developers are in there, and will be able to answer your questions with more certainty than I can :)
<topodrillo> glpiana: in qusta modalita mi vede la scheda di rete !!!
<oCean_> !it | topodrillo
<ubottu> topodrillo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Gaeel> I'm looking for a program that will let me read and edit a *.db file
<joejc> hows ubuntu 9.04?
<oCean_> !jaunty | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> joejc, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Gaeel> Google search have yielded no (or lost in the fray) results, and kexi doesn't open that kind of file
<bullgard4> MattJ: Ah! So far I did not manage to enter the room ubuntu@conference.ubuntu-jabber.de . So I will try yours now. --  Thank you.
<jerto> Gaeel, did you try vi ?
<Gaeel> nope, I'll apt-get and see if it does the job
<oCean_> Gaeel: the .db extension does not give enough information on what type file it is. use command "file name.db" to see what it actually is
<jerto> Gaeel http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/db
<Billy> does anyone know how to delete shared folders that r shared in samba and are not in the samba script
<oCean_> Gaeel: vi is just a text editor - which requires some perseverance, though :)
<Billy> or just unshare he
<Billy> them
<nastvik> Привет
<oCean_> !ru | nastvik
<ubottu> nastvik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<topodrillo> mr. brown
<acech> Hi Guys - Is there an easy way to change screen resolution between two settings?
<ZykoticK9> I'd like to configure Nvidia TwinView Dual Monitor setup, so both monitors act as one single screen.  Example: the Menu bar would reach across both screens from side-to-side. Why: would like compiz's cube to be a single cube instead of 2 individual cubes.  I did see this on my desktop once, but it was due to a miss configuration - so it can be done.
<acech> I have a widescreen laptop, which is docked with a non wide screen display and want to have something like an icon I can click on to toggle the resolutions?
<Asad> amarok2 takes exclusive control of my audio ... any other app / media player that I run starts freezing or play with no audio .... any ideas?
<Flynsarmy> How do you mount an NTFS drive with the owner being a specified user rather than root?
<ActionParsnip> acech: you could have scripts liked to xrandr
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: you can use UID=1000 to allow all users to write
<ActionParsnip> wel, uid=1000
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, writing isn't the problem, its sharing folders on NTFS drives
<ZykoticK9> Asad, did you happen to remove pulseaudio from your system?  I find Alsa doesn't play nice with sharing the audio between multiple sources.  Don't know any specifics for you however, I don't use amarok?  Good luck.
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: so you have an ntfs partition in an ubuntu system which you want to share with samba? is that right?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, yes
<Asad> ZykoticK9: so you recommend that I use pulseaudio ?
<acech> ActionParsnip - ah Ok that looks interesting. Can I put a script on the panel with an icon?
<Asad> what's this "phonon" ?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: then add an entry to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> !phonon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phonon
<ZykoticK9> Asad, not really, just wondering if you removed it.
<Asad> no I didn't ..
<ZykoticK9> Asad, so your probably using it right now then.
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, newbie here, i'd have no idea how to do that
<Asad> no .. I have configured to use ALSA from sound settings
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: sudo apt-get install samba; gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Gaeel> I got this as a the result of a "file -k Markov.anydbm.db" command and I got "Markov.anydbm.db: Berkeley DB (Hash, version 9, native byte-order)\012- Berkeley DB\012-  (Hash, version 9, little-endian)"
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: http://pastebin.com/f1efaa27e
<Gaeel> Should I use vi?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: here's mine, the only bit you need is at the bottom of the file
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: te word in th e brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<erUSUL> Gaeel: nope you should use some software that can manipulate berkley DB's
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: you will need to have the partition mounted to be able to share it
<oCean_> Gaeel: what is it exactly that you want to do?
<Gaeel> oCean_, I want to modify what's in that file, so I can feed text for my bot to read without having to spam my IRC channel
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: after you save the file, you will need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: then type your login password 3 times, this will set the password used to connect to the samba service for your username
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: last command is: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: job done
<ActionParsnip> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, I installed samba using the 'mark packages by task' in synaptic package manager. would that mean i don't need to do the smbpasswd step?
<ActionParsnip> ys you will still need that step
<ActionParsnip> synaptic only installs the package
<jerto> Gaeel, what is the application that uses the Berkley DB ?
<Gaeel> jerto, the Markov responder plugin for supybot
<clarks> my problem not yet fixed...can anyonehelp me how to fixed the wireles..?
<oCean_> Gaeel: ok. Well, I'm not sure if there is an app to manipulate that specific file. Often a related file is edited, than the .db file is re-generated. Sorry, don't know the specifics.
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, it also set it all up. for instance i can right click on any folder - properties - sharing and enable sharing that way. It just doesn't work for NTFS drives because theyre mounted iwth root privileges because of ntfs-config
<Gaeel> I found http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/index.html so I'm reading and learning and downloading from there
<plouffe> what's the best player for .rm, .ram files? I have realplayer 11 installed, but I just can't get it to stop flickering. In the other players I could fix the flickering by setting video output to X Window System (No Xv)
<jerto> Gaeel, Maybe there is a way to change some settings in this plugin to modify your .db file
<plouffe> but the other players don't play the .rm, .ram files
<clarks> jerto?
<Gaeel> Thanks for teachning me the "file" command and pointing me in the right direction
<jerto> clarks ?
<Gaeel> jerto, I'll try that next if I can't directly edit the database
<clarks> jerto, my problem not yet fixed..
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617941
<emhs> Howdy.  Anyone got a second for a networking mystery?  I'm looking at a customer's computer (recently Linuxed), and sometime in the past few days her computer stopped connecting to the wireless network.  Now that I get here, I can't either.  It's a 2wire/AT&T DSL Modem/Router combo.
<KDB9000> I know this might sound like an odd request, but is it possible to set up Permanent Delete to prompt for a password before it deletes the files and/or folders?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: this is better
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/nfs-mount-external-drive-601848/
<tony426> anyone use awn and still make it as function as the regular gnome panel?
<emhs> Anyone have a guess?
<jerto> clarks, I don't know how to help you
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: check the second little code snippet, it says: UUID=3B69-1AFD /media/xmas vfat rw,noauto,nosuid,nodev,noatime,flush,user,uid=jschiwal,gid=jschiwal,fmask=117,dmask=007,utf8,shortname=lower 0 0
<clarks> anyhelper know how to fixed my wireless..??
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: so you can change the jsciwal to your user name and it will be ok
<_Skaarj_> hi
<hunter> hey whenever i visit a website with flash...i always have to click on the flash to see what the flash is...is there any way to omit that
<KDB9000> clarks, whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | clarks
<ubottu> clarks: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nalka> Hi, When I import a VPN profile from a Cisco VPN program in windows, I get "Connection refuse"... (or something)  help ... ubuntu 8.10.
<KDB9000> hunter, you might have flashblock installed on firefox
<imc_> Looking for software to create password protected PDF files under ubuntu, anyone helpo?
<imc_> s/helpo/help
<hunter> KSB9000; how can i remove it
<_Skaarj_> does the ubuntu-server-edition use the same package-respositorys as the vanilla-edition or does it use a differen respository
<_Skaarj_> ?
<emhs> imc_: OpenOffice can export to PDF.  In the export settings, there's an option for password-protection
<KDB9000> hunter, well you can add the website into the whitelist or go under add-ons in firefox and disable or uninstall it.
<ActionParsnip> imc_: pdfedit may allow the adding of passwords
<imc_> Ahh, thanks emhs - any standalone client though?
<imc_> ActionParsnip thanks much
<emhs> Not easily.  PDF-editing isn't a well-supported task much of anywhere, let alone in Linux.
<hunter> KSB9000; just checked it...it isn't installed
<imc_> emhs, thanks much, true true
<plouffe> what's the best player for .rm, .ram files? I have realplayer 11 installed, but I just can't get it to stop flickering. In the other players I could fix the flickering by setting video output to X Window System (No Xv)
<imc_> My only problem is that OOo crashes my gnome sessions regularly but unpredictably
<KDB9000> hunter, what shows up where the flash is? does it look like a play button?
<emhs> imc_: Odd...
<imc_> yeah
<emhs> Anyone got an idea why a router would suddenly cease to be wirelessly connectable?
<imc_> it ONLY happens with OOo, anytime from on launch to within an hour emhs
<orly_owl> Is openjdk replacing icedtea?
<oCean_> emhs: is it possible that isp resets router to defaults?
<hunter> KSB9000; two buttons.. one button i need to click so that the black cover on top of the flash vanishes and i can actually see it with the play button...i guess you understood what i meant
<KDB9000> emhs, have you tried unplugging, waiting 10 seconds, and plugging it back in?
<emhs> oCean_: Unlikely.  I configured the router myself, and upon inspection via hard-line, found the settings to be the same.
<ActionParsnip> emhs: is it for all systems, or just one?
<emhs> KDB9000: Not yet.  Probably a good idea.
<emhs> ActionParsnip: All.
<clarks> its still not fixed..
<ActionParsnip> emhs: try turning the router off for 5 mins
<oCean_> emhs: ok. So it's not that wireless is disabled on the router?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: use ndiswrapper + windows driver
<emhs> ActionParsnip: Customer was having trouble, so I brought my computer over, and I can't connect either.
<KDB9000> emhs, sometimes the Linksys wireless here at work freaks out and I have to do the unplug and plug back in thing to get it to work
<clarks> ActionParsnip,  how to type it?
<emhs> oCean_: Nope.  Definitely enabled.  I can see the SSID broadcast.
<ActionParsnip> 1ndiswrapper | clarks
<alexmar3007> hi, i've xubuntu and i can't see the icons and the wallpaper, can you hep me? tx
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | clarks
<emhs> KDB9000: True, true.  Well, I'll give that a shot, folks.  Gonna vanish for a sec, though.
<ActionParsnip> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ActionParsnip> clarks ^ get that
<Antor> is there any channel that gives turkish support ?
<Pici> Antor: #ubuntu-tr
<clarks> clarks, right that in terminal?
<Antor> thanks
<hunter> KSB9000; any idea
<ActionParsnip> !turkey | antor
<ubottu> antor: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<KDB9000> hunter, I am not sure about the cover thing. the play button is what I see and I used flashblock. check to make sure it isn't installed in the package manager (and you keep spelling my name wrong)
<Lartza_> Help with my graphics problem? Full screen programs mess the display
<orly_owl> !icedtead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtead
<orly_owl> !icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<Lartza_> I am using fglrx
<orly_owl> !openjdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openjdk
<orly_owl> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Pici> !msgthebot | orly_owl
<ubottu> orly_owl: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hunter> KSB9000; any way i can share my screenshot with you..so that you can understand
<orly_owl> Pici: That's all I wanted anyway.
<clarks> Pici, can help me..my wireless problem..
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i dont get it..
<ActionParsnip> clarks: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<ActionParsnip> clarks: ok what does lspci say your wifi is
<clarks> k
<clarks> wait
<clarks> its still d/l
<clarks> ActionParsnip, u want me to paste it in paste bin?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: its just one line, paste it in here
<clarks> which line?
<dennda> Some more recent versions of openssh allow chrooting a user (or a group of users). Does that approach *easily* allow granting that user permission to use binaries like wget or others that I did not copy into his chroot? (I want to chroot a user, but don't want to restrict access to scp/sftp only and don't want to copy binaries)
<bazhang> intel 3945 clarks that one
<clarks>  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)<---this one?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: the line that identifys the wifi
<ActionParsnip> thats it
<clarks> then?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: You shouldnt need ndis for the 3945, it should work ootb
<Antor> * still need to install ubuntu on flashdisk and have to boot from it.
<Ranakah> hm.. need help.. widescreen in intrepid.. how to do that?
<Antor> * dont need to create a live-cd , need a real install
<arvind_khadri> Ranakah, what do you wanna do?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, ?
<HoellP> hey everyone
<jerto> clarks, please can you confirm that you switched on your wifi ?
<erictus> exit
<erictus> exit
<erictus> exit
<FloodBot2> erictus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HoellP> can anyone please tell me how to install the bzr-pida plugin?
<clarks> jerto i dont know how to confirm it..i already switch it off and on
<Antor> !usb ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb ubuntu
<Antor> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ranakah> arvind_khadri i have monitor that support wide screen.. but in ubuntu allways is 4:3 format with blank part on left and right
<clarks> jerto , i have to use sudo if u "rmmod iwl3945" if im not use sudo it say "ERROR: Removing 'iwl3945': Operation not permitted"
<Pici> clarks: Why are you removing that module?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/confirm.aspx?httpDown=http://downloadmirror.intel.com/17228/eng/12.2.0.0_X_Drivers.zip&agr=&ProductID=2259&DwnldId=17228&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng
<_Skaarj_> does the ubuntu-server-edition use the same package-respositorys as the vanilla-edition or does it use a differen respository ?
<Pici> Antor: Are you looking for a persistant USB install?
<Pici> _Skaarj_: They all use the same repositories
<clarks> Pici..i just follow what helper ask me to do
<_Skaarj_> thanls
<_Skaarj_> thanks
<shyam> see in a proper install, /boot should have a file vmlinuz with some version number right? can we say otherwise its a failed install?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: give me chance. remember i'm doing all this stuff that you should be doing so be patient
<jerto> Pici he would do a modprobe after
<clarks> ActionParsnip, ok..tyt
<riwa> I'm updating my system with the guide on ubuntu website (from 7.04 to 7.10) and most reposotories work fine. However 2 doesn't. These are: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<riwa> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Antor> Pici : i need to install ubunto on flashdisk and need to boot from it. I dont mean a simple startup disk or try it thingie
<ActionParsnip> clarks: download that file and extract it, then use ndisgtk to install the driver (point it to the inf file)
<SiebaZ> hey guys is there someone who knows how to apply ppscsi with the actual kernel?
<riwa> Are they essential or should I continue updating?
<Pici> Antor: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<HoellP> can anyone please tell me how to install the bzr-pida plugin?
<bazhang> !upgrade | riwa see gutsyupgrades
<ubottu> riwa see gutsyupgrades: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<arvind_khadri> Ranakah, using graphics card?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, how the command to extract/
<bazhang> riwa, feisty is no longer supported (ie end of life)
<ActionParsnip> clarks: you'll need this link too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> clarks: whats the file called?
<clarks> 2009-03-09 22:26:26 (1.71 MB/s) - `redirect.htm?aspxerrorpath=%2Fconfirm.aspx' saved [58/58]<--this one?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: ok intel dont like leeching
<clarks> ActionParsnip, so what next?
<riwa> bazhang: I am viewing that site but it doesn't show the error I get. I am using the old repositiries proided by that site and I have commented them out.
<ActionParsnip> clarks: go to www.intel.com and get your driver there, you want the windows xp pro one (not 64bit)
<bazhang> riwa, and you added the old-releases ones?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: I cant give you the link as the intel site doesnt allow it so you'll have to get it yourself
<riwa> bazhang: Yeah. the ones mentioned in the website.
<Ranakah> arvind_khadri geforce 7600GS
<clarks> its very hard to understand..
<Flynsarmy> how do i find out my uuid?
<bazhang> riwa, and after adding you updated sources.list?
<Pici> clarks: If I may ask, what version of Ubuntu aer you using?
<Pici> !uuid | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<clarks> 8.10
<bazhang> !blkid
<clarks> i think i dont need to d/l that much ActionParsnip
<clarks> because before this my wireless are ok..
<clarks> it just because i dont shut down my laptop properly..because i forget to charge my batery..
<riwa> bazhang: No. Must have missed that. Unless you do it with the check button. I have used the GUI for updating.
<clarks> Pici, can u help me
<ActionParsnip> clarks: you have had 3 or 4 people help you now. ndiswrapper WILL work for sure, if you get the driver and extract it then throw it at ndisgtk you will have wifi
<racquad_> hi guys. I'm having problems using Sabayon under 8.10. anyone else?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, the problem it very hard to understand..
<riwa> bazhang: I'm puzzled by the fact that both repos points to the same file: Packages.gz. Couldn't it be that I already have it?
<jerto> clarks, what is your laptop ?
<clarks> if you can make it step by step i think i will..
<oCean_> riwa: after editing sources.list you need to run "sudo apt-get update" - I don't know what button it is in gui
<clarks> jerto, acer
<Pici> ActionParsnip: ndiswrapper shouldnt need to be used at all, the 3945 driver has been part of the kernel for a long time
<ActionParsnip> Pici: well its not working now and a illion folks have helped with no joy
<jerto> clark, on your acer laptop, you have an icon which indicates if your wifi is on or not, right ?
<arvind_khadri> Ranakah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333135 does it help
<riwa> oCean_: It's apparently the same as the check button. I get the same error msgs.
<clarks> jerto, yeah..if the wifi on..the wifi light will on..
<erUSUL> riwa: all apt repos have a Packages.gz file. that is by desing
<riwa> erUSUL: So they're different?
<Ranakah> arvind_khadri tnx :)
<jerto> clark, the light is not lit in your case, right ?
<Lartza_> Anybody can help? FUll screen programs mess up display
<clarks> jerto, yeahhh
<oCean_> riwa: and in the output of 'sudo apt-get update' can you see the old-releases repos mentioned?
<erUSUL> riwa: if the contects of the repos are different its Packages.gz files will be different afaics
<Lartza_> desktop effects off
<clarks> its not on now..
<Lartza_> and i have run metacity --replace
<arvind_khadri> Ranakah, np , but do tell does it help you or not :)
<clarks> some helper before can fixed it for me without d/l it..
<clarks> it just command ..
<clarks> fixed in terminal but i forget the command..
<jerto> clarks, this means you did not activate your wifi, that's all
<racquad_> hi guys. I'm having problems using Sabayon under 8.10. anyone else?
<clarks> jerto, i already switch it on..
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to turn off pasting ranample ana
<emhs> ActionParsnip, oCean_, KDB9000: It worked.
<jerto> clarks, how did you do ?
<riwa> oCean_: Yeah. They are mentioned alot.  But in the end, two repos says they cannot retrieve information. What also puzzles me is that these repos are not in my sources list.
<racquad_> is there any other way to lock things up on gnome besides sabayon?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> dom garbage when I bump the touchpad?
<jtaji> clarks: are you using 8.10?
<KDB9000> emhs, so the reset worked?
<clarks> yeah jtaji
<riwa> erUSUL: Ok. Which means I need them to update i guess
<clarks> jerto, i just switch it..and restart the laptop..
<emhs> KDB9000: It would appear to have.  I'm talking to you, and not wired in this time.  ;)
<clarks> but now it cant be fixed
<Flynsarmy> when mounting in fstab i can stick the argument uid=<integer> - thats my current users id value? how do i find that out? blkid only shows uids of drives
<oCean_> riwa: ok. Do "grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list" To see if that one repo is still active
<jerto> ok clarks, when you swith it, the light is on, right ?
<jtaji> clarks: have you installed the linux-backports-modules-intrepid package?
<divXjunk> hi ppl !!  i would like to ssh to: server.name.com port 702 . i tried 'ssh server.name.com 702'. it gives me an error saying it can't connect at port 22. How do i ssh to another port than 22?
<clarks> jtaji, i dont think so..
<KDB9000> emhs, well that is good.
<oCean_> riwa: since it needs to be commented out.
<clarks> jerto, if like that i dont need help here..
<emhs> KDB9000: Both computers are happily surfing now.
<Pici> divXjunk: ssh -p 702 hostname
<clarks> just because the light is not on thats why im asking here..
<storbeck> divXjunk: ssh server.name.com -p 702
<jerto> clarks, i just want you to confirm the light is on before reinitializing the module
<divXjunk> Pici thanx storbeck too!!
<clarks> jerto, how to confirm it?
<clarks> i also dont know how to confirm it..
<jtaji> clarks: what problem are you having with it?
<jerto> clarks, your wifi lght is on now ?
<clarks> jtaji, my wireless is not working..
<clarks> jerto, no..
<riwa> oCean_: It is commented out: ---> http://rafb.net/p/JZjHCp42.html
<Lartza_> Full screen programs not working, what do I do?
<Lartza_> Desktop effect off
<jtaji> clarks: install the package I mentioned, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Lartza_> did metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> emhs: the power off and on?
<emhs> ActionParsnip: Yep.
<jtaji> clarks: then restart and it should work
<ActionParsnip> emhs: fixes a lot dude, its about 40% of my job rebooting stuff
<emhs> ActionParsnip: Powered off, played a game of atc, powered on, connected without security, turned security on, connected with, and w1n.
<ActionParsnip> emhs: especially stupid VMs that dont reboot properly
<clarks> ok jtaji
<clarks> wait
<oCean_> riwa: so they are... that's puzzling... :/
<ActionParsnip> emhs: winner
<webby> Hey guys... I've googled around. Is it possible to get photoshop cs3 with wine going?
<riwa> oCean_: Yeah indeed. A restart wouldn't matter, would it?
<bazhang> webby, did you check appdb
<erUSUL> !appdb | webby
<ubottu> webby: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<webby> ah thank you
<oCean_> riwa: I don't think so. Maybe closing upgrade gui and then re-run the apt-get update (if not already done)
<riwa> oCean_: Same result
<ActionParsnip> webby: if push comes to shouve you can run virtualbox in seamless mode and run PSCS3 there
<oCean_> riwa: and in /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory ?
<BABER> hi
<riwa> oCean_: What about it?
<oCean_> riwa: well, specific repos could be mentioned there
<LordFDisk> webby,  Or you could try CorssOver as well
<oCean_> riwa: then those are included
<BABER> how can i instal all video&audio codec ?
<Pici> BABER: The easiest way is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<oCean_> riwa: it's really my final guess - then I'm out of options :/
<vladuz976> anybody know a good chanel to discuss hardware?
<riwa> oCean_: feisty-multiverse.list
<erUSUL> BABER: appart from what Pici said install w32codecs from medibuntu
<Pici> vladuz976: ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> webby: it'd be a MASSIVE bloat as youd be running windows and linux, wine i think can run it ok
<ActionParsnip> webby: if with a little tweaking
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | BABER
<riwa> oCean_: Oh. You mean in that file
<ubottu> BABER: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<oCean_> riwa: yay! That's the one
<vladuz976> Pici: you mean #hardware?
<Pici> vladuz976: No, ##hardware
<oCean_> riwa: the mulitverse is apparently still enabled through that file
<webby> ActionParsnip: wine doesn't actually boot windows though right?
<vladuz976> Pici: what network is that on?
<riwa> oCean_: So I comment them out right?
<oCean_> riwa: please try
<Pici> vladuz976: This one. freenode.
<vladuz976> Pici: thanks
<ActionParsnip> webby: no, its an abstraction layer to translate windows called to linux calls
<BABER> erUSUL: is your means i type apt-get install w32codecs ?
<riwa> oCean_: You're a genius! Thanks a lot man!!!!!
<webby> ActionParsnip: okay that's what i thought...
<erUSUL> BABER: after you added medibuntu to you sources
<erUSUL> BABER: see http://www.medibuntu.org
<oCean_> riwa: yw! it was somewhat of a quest, though :)
<erUSUL> BABER: and after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> webby: vbox in seamless mode will put a start menu at the bottom of your screen
<riwa> oCean_: Yeah.. Then I guess you're the knight with the golden keyboard
<webby> ActionParsnip: which method would you suggest?
<webby> vbox or wine
<webby> I'll probably need illustrator too :\
<ActionParsnip> webby: i'd suggest wine personally, if it doesnt run, vox WILL run it
<oCean_> riwa: :) Upgrading all the way to intrepid (?) - then you still have a long journey ahead. Good luck
<riwa> oCean_: Maybe we should notify someone about this.
<riwa> oCean_: Yeah, I know. But I think it'll be easier once I get to 8.04
<ActionParsnip> webby: could find native alternatives instead
<oCean_> riwa: If you have an account on the forums, a post there would be a good idea.
<Flynsarmy> If i wanted to mount a drive in fstab with full privs, would umask be 666 or 777?
<jrib> Flynsarmy: what filesystem?
<Lartza_> Is there newer fgrlx anywhere?
<Flynsarmy> jrib, its an NTFS drive i'm trying to mount
<jrib> !ntfs > Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy, please see my private message
<riwa> I think I do. Used ubuntu a long time ago (as you notice). I'll write a small entry
<jrib> Flynsarmy: you want 000 as your umask
<gladiator> hi. is there any other battery management tool other than System->Preferences->Power Management?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: in fstab its inverted, so a mask of 777 needs to be implemented with 000 (no idea why)
<gladiator> Power management thing doesnt let me choose low and critical battery levels .. and the actions to take
<riwa> oCean_: Should I let it re-write the repos file or should I just undo the changes (uncommenting/commenting)
<kebomix> hello , any link to emesene 1.0 instead of new one 1.0.1 :S
<ActionParsnip> !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1260 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<oCean_> riwa: sorry? At what point?
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: in what release of ubuntu?
<kebomix> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !info emesene hardy
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-dist-1ubuntu0.1 (hardy), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3796 kB
<ActionParsnip> seems to be 1.0 in repo
<riwa> oCean_: After the update is done.
<oCean_> riwa: after update you'll have a sources.list specific to that distro/version. Actually that is why there is an /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory, in which one can add all custom repositories.
<Ethos> anyone used partimage for taking an image of ubuntu server before (with the live cd)
<kebomix> ActionParsnip: it is just going to gray as it crashed !!
<oCean_> riwa: it's up to you which repo's you want enabled.
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: use killall emesene
<kebomix> ActionParsnip :okay i did before , but it dont work when i try to open it , i dont know wut is wrong with it !
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: is the process dead now?
<kebomix> ActionParsnip : yeah , every time to goes to be gray
<riwa> oCean_: But it says that my repos mirror is old or internal. But it says right here to overwrite. Thanks again
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: have you tried renaming its config folder, you will have to reconfigure but it may be damaged and make the app go wonky
<kebomix> ActionParsnip : how to do that ?
<blip-> hi all,  every time I boot the machine I usually issue the command "sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda"... instead of doing this manually and entering the password everytime,  I added "hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda" to /etc/rc.local but it isn't running the command. any ideas ?   thanks
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: cd ~/; ls -a
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: do you see a folder name .emesene at all
<Kartagis> why do I get 2 different versions when I type apt-cache show firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: depends on your repos
<jtaji> blip-: add it to /etc/hdparm.conf, you can either add options in it's format, or if you look at the very end of that file, you can just put the command line there
<cthompson__> is there any way to force scp to stay open(ie. preventing "stalled")
<cthompson__> ?
<erUSUL> blip-: see /etc/hdparm.conf
<kebomix> ActionParsnip : no
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: you need to find out the folder or file name that emesene uses for config and rename it so that when you rerun it you get stock settings. This can fix things
<tony426> anyone know the location of the fonts folder?
<kebomix> okay
<jrib> tony426: why?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | tony426
<ubottu> tony426: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tony426> thanks
<tony426> jrib, to change my mplayer fonts
<jgjones> tony426, fonts in your own home folder ~/.fonts - system-wide fonts - /usr/share/fonts
<clarks> its fixed already
<jtaji> clarks: backports modules fixed it?
<clarks> thanks jerto jtaji
<clarks> i dont know..
<clarks> i wrong switch..i use bluetoth switch lol
<tony426> crap, i don't have a /usr/share directory
<tony426> nvm, i goofed
<jrib> tony426: iirc, mplayer fonts go to ~/.mplayer/font/
<jerto> clarks if you switched the wrong button on, you owe all of us a huge pint of beer !
<clarks> lol..
<clarks> im sorry jerto
<storbeck> !fonts | jgjones
<ubottu> jgjones: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jerto> no worries clarks, I'm thirsty ;-)
<clarks> lol
<[[n00b]]> one simple question ... are pipes in binary mode? (everything i will send trough will be left the way it is -- no modifications) ?
<tony426> thanks, i got it
<sinnadyr> someone please; have been trying to mount my NTFS-disk with a F'd up Vista, but even if I try to force it it wont work :S
<[[n00b]]> i'm trying to do something like
<[[n00b]]> dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/stdout | gzip -cf9 >> image.gz
<djungelmums> how do i install nvidia drivers manually?
<tony426> sinnadyr: install ntfsprogs, worked for me
<tony426> make sure to do a force mount
<sinnadyr> hmm, it is from a live cd :P
<sinnadyr> tony426: does it work to install applications when in live?
<tony426> djungelmums: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new or something like that
<jrib> djungelmums: why not use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<tony426> sinnadyr: not sure what you mean
<tony426> sinnadyr: oh, idk
<sinnadyr> idk?
<jtaji> sinnadyr: you can install packages when using livecd
<tony426> sinnadyr: i don't know. haven't tried it on a live cd
<jerto> djungelmums, what version of the Nvidia drivers do you want to install ?
<djungelmums> the newest beta
<sinnadyr> jtaji: sweet, will try that
<djungelmums> the ones in the repo didnt work too well with compiz for me
<tony426> can someone tell me how to not show mounted drives on my desktop?
<Lartza_> Any help? Screen gets messed up when program gets full-screen, but the same program works fine windowed
<jerto> djungelmums, the version 96 works well for me with compiz
<Lartza_> this with gridwars, teeworlds, propably any other too
<Veinor> tony426: press alt-f2 and type in gconf-editor then hit enter
<tony426> Lartza_: a temp workaround that i do is make a new text file and type: xrandr -s 1680x1050
<Veinor> on the right, navigate to apps->nautilus->desktop
<Veinor> and uncheck volumes_visible
<tony426> except use your own resolution
<Lartza_> tony426: I put it where and what?
<djungelmums> jerto, i have a 9800GT and the 177 didnt work too well
<Lartza_> tony426: Please explain more
<tony426> Lartza_: sometimes my res. gets messed up and just click on that and it will revert to normal. make a text file, type in: xrandr -s (screen widthxscreen height)
<tony426> also use the optional -r command for frequency, i think
<Lartza_> no thats totally not it...
<Lartza_> *sigh*
<Lartza_> the screen is messed up in the game, then i return and its normal
<Lartza_> and ts not resolution problem
<tony426> oh, sorry. idk a fix
<jerto> djungelmums, you can find the drivers on the nvidia website
<djungelmums> jerto, yes but what dependencies etc do i need?
<Lartza_> The games are totally layable, just the display is so messed its not playable
<jerto> djungelmums, there is an utility taht assists you when you install the drivers
<scientes> can someone paste their sources.list?
<jerto> djungelmums, try and find the drivers page that corresponds to your graphic card on hte nvidia website
<jerto> djungelmums, installation instructions should be displayed on the page
<[[n00b]]> hum ... are pipes binary? (i'm trying to do something like: dd if=/dev/sdc | gzip -fc9 >> test.gz)
<jerto> djungelmums, Otherwise, through Synaptic, you can install the v180
<snek> scientes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128793/
<djungelmums> jerto, oh where can i find that?
<jerto> djungelmums, just launch synaptic and type nvidia in the search field
<Chubakur> who can to help me to connect printer Canon LBP-2900 at Ubuntu 8.10? Sorry, my English very low.
<m1r> Chubakur: very hard work, and it dosent work properly in my case
<jcapinc> is there any way to make all references to a folder redirect to another folder?  I am working on a clients website and here and there there are static references to their root configuration, but on my web server I want all my websites in the same directory
<jcapinc> is there any way to make all references to a folder redirect to another folder?  I am working on a clients website and here and there there are static references to their root configuration, but on my web server I want all my websites in the same directory
<OMGITZTEHRICE> whats a good iMovie/Windows movie maker alternative for linux?
<OMGITZTEHRICE> all those i've tried sucked
<snek> jcapinc: symlinks?
<jerto> jcapinc you should create symlinks
<jcapinc> thank you
<snek> jcapinc: if symlinks don't work you can also mount them
<d35i9n> in gnome is there another browser comparable to firefox?
<jerto> jcapinc take a look at man symlink
<snek> d35i9n: you don't want to just use firefox?
<d35i9n> snek: right
<jerto> d35i9n, Opera would be ok ?
<m1r> d35i9n: Galeon web browser
<snek> d35i9n: if your pc lacks the power to run firefox check out Kazehakase, although it lacks a few features you might be accustomed to from Firefox
<d35i9n> snek: no thats not the case
<webby> is it possible to install just pgsql mod for apache or do you have to install the entire db?
<shadoweaver> I am having a problem with my sound card.  I am not getting any sound.
<webby> that's a problem
<brandonban6> has anyone used barry to tether their blackberry?
<shadoweaver> Where do I go to get information to fix this problem?
<ScarEye> hey guys, where can I make a change so that I can set simple passwords ?
<panesar_sandeep> shadoweaver, soundcard specs??
<shadoweaver> Hold on while I look it up.
<mostafa> how can i install this package from the shell gnash-0.8.5.tar.gz
<__8472> hi, how can i find out if my network card is working in 1GB or 100MB mode?
<DiJitalWench> i'm looking for a good windohs emulator for a few of the more modern games that require DirectX9+ & the .NET Framework. recommendations?
<TommyT> one way to get info on your network connection is to open a terminal and type the command ifconfig
<panesar_sandeep> dijitalwench, sory but u won't be able to run high end games on linux for now
<panesar_sandeep> dijitalwench, an emulator for running windows apps and lower cap games is wine
<m1r> DiJitalWench: http://www.transgaming.com/
<mostafa> how can i install this package from the shell gnash-0.8.5.tar.gz
<noobienoob> Hi, I am currently running ubuntu 8.10, is there any way that I can play an mp3 file from the terminal?
<jrib> noobienoob: mplayer would be one way
<shadoweaver> I am sorry it will take just another minute.  I am new to linux.  I have never had to look up what kind it is before.
<noobienoob> jrib: so whats the command? mplayer /dir/file.mp3 ?
<jrib> noobienoob: sure
<noobienoob> jrib: cool, I'll try that
<mostafa> hello every body
<mostafa> how can i install this package from the shell gnash-0.8.5.tar.gz
<panesar_sandeep> mlr, will this cedega be able to run games like nfs on a med-config pc
<jrib> mostafa: gnash is in the repositories.  Install gnash using an APT front-end like Synaptic, Add/Remove Programs, or apt-get
<snek> panesar_sandeep: performance is generally a bit lower using cedega/wine
<shadoweaver> Ok I have it I think.  It is Crystal sound onboard sound.
<shadoweaver> It is on the motherboard
<m1r> shadoweaver: type in terminal : lspci
<shadoweaver> ok one sec
<Guest12197> hej
<BayHakim> WOHOO thats a long userlist ;) hello all together...
<Las1> how else besides CD can I install Ubuntu?
<myeggo> hello, someone know where the networkmanager saves the wifi profiles?
<BayHakim> howto: figure out the ubuntu version?
<jrib> !version | BayHakim
<ubottu> BayHakim: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<shadoweaver> ok here it is.   Avance Logic Inc. ALS4000 Audio Chipset
<BayHakim> jrib: ubottu thx
<Las1> have downloaded both the normal and alternate disks, and burned at the lowest speed on several drives, and used several different install drives and it ALWAYS crashes on install
<jrib> Las1: did you check the md5sum?
<dayo> Las1: network installation
<Las1> jrib: yes, and the cd-check on the boot image itself, and the memory test, all of those are fine
<Las1> it crahes while trying to do the software installs
<testi> when I run games such as ioquake3 or scummvm the mousepointer keeps displayed and that's annoying. How can make it go away? I have an EeePC
<jrib> Las1: tried a different version?
<mostafa> Configure with --with-plugindir= to set the directory that "make
<mostafa> install" will install the plugin in. By default it will be installed
<mostafa> in the user's .mozilla/plugins directory, even if you install using
<mostafa> sudo.
<FloodBot2> mostafa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mostafa> what does that mean
<jrib> mostafa: so I take it you just ignored what I told you?
<Las1> jrib: no, I don;t consider an old version an acceptable solution
<jrib> Las1: well it might give you some information as to what the cause is for one.  Also, you can then upgrade from the old version
<aspoor> wow good comment
<live> how to run cacti on ubuntu??? can anybody help?
<keatonp> I'm having a problem with editing the Gnome menu for multiple users. Using the menu editor GUI, I set up the menus how I wanted them with one user, then copied the applications and desktop-directories folders out of that user's  ~/.local/share folder into everyone else's. But the launchers I made are all showing up under the Other menu and all the launchers I set to be hidden are still there. Does anyone here know anything about this?
<Lartza_> WIll restarting gdm make modifications in xorg.conf to use?
<aspoor> can I talk?
<aspoor> dang
<trask1> Lartza_: i believe thats the way to do it
<aspoor> I think I have to register Nick
<trask1> aspoor: i read you just fine
<jrib> keatonp: there's probably more to copy.  Check ~/.config/
<Lartza_> aspoor: Same here
<aspoor> o awsome. thanks man
<keatonp> Eureka! Thanks, jrib.
<aspoor> Has anyone tried Ubuntu 9 with CLOUD/VMU?
<cumulus007> is there a program that scans my HDD for Linux installations, and add them to my grub list?
<pama> hello, looking for a book about ubuntu server lts, any advice?
<panesar_sandeep> shadoweaver, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<jrib> pama: help.ubuntu.com
<snek> Lartza_: you can press ctrl+alt+del to restart GDM & Gnome.. it will grab your new xorg.conf, however be aware that it will close all programs you currently have open!!!
<cumulus007> snek: it's backspace
<snek> lol yes it is :)
<snek> so used to typing del hehe
<lorenzo_> hi, i cant launch aptana. it shows the splashscreen then it just says there was an error and refers me to the log file, which is here: http://pastebin.com/m7ce69740 Thanks  for your help! :)
<snek> he was gone already anyway, no matter :)
<panesar_sandeep> cumulus007, try this, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<ryty> I'm having some problems with gdm.
<ryty> is what I'm getting
<redrebel> if i write a file under /tmp will it get removed automatically?
<cumulus007> panesar_sandeep: well, I got a dualboot between linux mint and kubuntu
<cumulus007> panesar_sandeep: and I want to keep a single grub which contains both boot entries, including newer kernel versions
<cumulus007> panesar_sandeep: I don't know how to do that
<ryty> anyone have any ideas?
<panesar_sandeep> cumulus007, well this tells u about re-installing grub with the available linux and/or windows installations using ubuntu-live cd,
<cumulus007> panesar_sandeep: hmm, but I want to keep the grub from ubuntu and mint synchronised
<Dreamglider> How can i mount a *.dd image i made with testdisk ?
<ryty> also, my gdm session just keeps restarting
<ryty> nonstop
<Lartza_> Anyone come up with anything to do when programs and games are scrambled on fullscreen, fine on window
<animenoyume> hello
<Dreamglider> Hello
<animenoyume> I'm a new Ubuntu user
<Lartza_> Good evening
<animenoyume> emmm
<panesar_sandeep> cumulus007, evry time u make a new installation, the install's grub takes over, if u wish to remove prev install's entries from grub menu, then edit the grub.lst file in /boot/grub using "sudo gedit" command for grub.lst
<animenoyume> well, according to google, this is the official support channel
<animenoyume> I need a little support if you don't mind
<Dreamglider> animenoyume: ask the question :)
<animenoyume> ok:
<cumulus007> panesar_sandeep: but I don't know what will happen when one of my OS'es gets a kernel update
<kol> Hello
<Lartza_> Hu
<Lartza_> *Hi
<panesar_sandeep> cumulus007, hmmm, sorry not sure about dat...
<Dreamglider> animenoyume:  no one here HAS to do anything this is voluntary support, and imho the best place to get the best support.
<kol> i have a problem xD
<kol> you may laugh ... ^^
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lartza_> !ask > kol
<ubottu> kol, please see my private message
<Lartza_> :D
<Lartza_> double time
<shadoweaver> I am back.  Sorry computer had a brain fart.
<kol> So ...
<kol> I have a camera ("appareil photo numérique" in french)
<Dreamglider> lol
<kol> but I don't know how to upload pictures from it xD
<sinnadyr> heisann EvilToast
<Lartza_> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<animenoyume> I can't hear anything with my headphones (I can hear with my loudspeaker). My headphones model is C-MEDIA TH-300MV. I can't hear any music file, even though I hear the sound after the system boot. The headphones are connected through USB. I've tried to change the USB place, but it didn't work. According to my friend, changing Alsa to -1 didn't help.
<shadoweaver> I have two sound cards and I can't get sound out of either one.
<Lartza_> kol: Just plug it in
<EvilToast> sinnadyr: Heisann!
<Dreamglider> kol: you plug it in and mount it as a disk
<kol> yeah, it's already plug, but the computer doesn't recognize it :/
<panesar_sandeep> kol, is the interface a usb??
<kol> yes it's a usb
<Lartza_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vbhide> hi, can i delete the "examples" folder in my home folder ?
<shadoweaver> I have a Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio and Avance Logic Inc. ALS4000 Audio Chipset
<Lartza_> naah wrong
<Lartza_> ignore that
<J2daosh> the latest update broke my wifi, how do i fix it? network manager doesn't recgonize the wlan0, lspci sees the card
<Lartza_> !usbdrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbdrive
<J2daosh> i added an entery to the /etc/network/interfaces file for the wlan0
<animenoyume> now: I'm not sure about the codec, but the system says that there is a codec installed and I can run video files (such mastorska) fine.
<animenoyume> (vid and aud codecs)
<shadoweaver> can anyone help?
<Lartza_> animenoyume: Its headset problem right?
<Lartza_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lartza_> shadoweaver check that
<Lartza_> adnimenoyume: There are some solutions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21576
<animenoyume> ok
<shadoweaver> Thanks I will.  I will be back if I ca't figure it out.
<J2daosh> how do i fix my wireless? windows boot recognizes it, lspci sees it, network manager doesn't
<animenoyume> but please I'M A NEW LINUX USER, don't make it hard for me;;
<kol> I had a look at the link from !usb, everything's in Englsih ^^
<kol> I do not understand Oo
<kol> (not fully :/)
<Lartza_> kol: That's even wrong link
<Lartza_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lartza_> wrong :/
<Lartza_> !ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<Lartza_> kol: #ubuntu-fr
<kol> thanks :)
<Lartza_> i dont know is there one
<kol> I'll go :)
<Balisttoo> Ce mode :o
<kol> (didn't even that ... #ubuntu-fr can exist Oo
<Balisttoo> Ya #Spacefiesta
<noobienoob> when I am in the terminal, is there a command that can print the location of a specific file?
<Chiliblack> locate
<Balisttoo> Oo
<noobienoob> Chiliblack:  will man it
<Balisttoo> Truc de fou
<shadoweaver> Hmm.  I don't see the driver for either one in the devices dropdown menu
<Lartza_> noobienoob: locate *yourfile*
<clarks> anyone know how to check what im download today from terminal?
<Lartza_> clarks: I don't think you can
<Lartza_> clarks: You mean what you ahve got with wget or what?
<Lartza_> *have
<ryty> I'm getting, in auth.log, "gdm[12651]: pam_nologin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username
<ryty> " and it's causing gdm to restart non-stop, therefore not allowing me to log in
<Lartza_> ill be right back
<ryty> does anyone have any ideas?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> im trying to mount my mp3 player. i was able do to this always in the last 4-5 versions, now in 8.1 i get
<Hilikus> hilikus@mazinger:~$ pmount /dev/sdc1
<Hilikus> Error: device /dev/sdc1 is not removable
<Chiliblack> ryty, not really but have you set it to boot to a desktop without loging in
<Hilikus> any ideas what could have changed?
<ryty> Chiliblack, no, why would I, that's insecure
<Hilikus> i dont know why it says its not removable
<Hilikus> cause it is
<Chiliblack> true just looking at the error
<Chiliblack> gdm[12651]: pam_nologin(gdm:auth)
<noobienoob> I just made a custom launcher that plays the sound of instantrimshot.com whenever clicked: "mplayer /dir/to/file.mp3" - is there a way that I can make this happen through the click of a button?
<krabador> how many times the system runs fsck check , if i set "1" in pass in fstab?
<The-Compiler> Hi could anyone help me with a problem regarding locale and an Ubuntu mini on a server? I got error messages like the ones you can see at http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/seltsame-fehlermeldungen-betr.-locale/ in the grey field
<The-Compiler> I get errors like "/usr/bin/mandb: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct" etc. all the time
<The-Compiler> and "locale" wasn't installed before by the way (sorry this isn't everything in a line)
<Lartza_> Fullscreen programs are scrambled, same program windowed fine, help?
<Pici> The-Compiler: Install language-pack-en  (or -de)
<Master_Of_Insani> hey there, does anyone know if there is a IRC now playing plugin for any of the linux audio players? :\
<Lartza_> Master_Of_Insani: There propably is
<Lartza_> What player?
<Lartza_> ADn what IRC client?
<Master_Of_Insani> rhythmbox, but i'll install another one if i have to, and my IRC client is xchat
<VaSy> hi
<eseven73> the "1" key on my keyboard stopped working, even rebooting doesn't fix it, is there a way to fix without reinstalling?
<Las1> eseven73: Are you sure it's not physically broken?
<webby> How can i add invalid ssl exceptions to firefox?
<webby> the button doesn't work
<webby>  cert exception
<eseven73> Las`1 well It's a fairly new keyboard, I guess i'd have to test using a live cd to see if it's physical or not
<gypsymauro> I've installed ubuntu 8.10 but I can't c floppies why?
<Lartza_> Master_Of_Insani: http://amip.tools-for.net/wiki/tutorials/xchat
<Lartza_> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<tanto_> i'm not a ubuntu or apt guy, how do i remove mirrors.cat.pdx.edu from apt and add in something else?
<oCean_> gypsymauro: "sudo modprobe floppy" first. Then you'll probably have a /dev/fd0 device
<espana> Hello all !
<Lartza_> espana: Hi
<gypsymauro> tanx oCean_ ..why disabled by default?
<oCean_> gypsymauro: not sure. Guess is that floppy is hardly used anymore
<webby> bleeeeh linux has sooo manny annoying things
<Lartza_> webby: Windows doesn't have else than those
<Lartza_> webby: Like what is annyoing in Linux?
<Master_Of_Insani> Lartza_, thanks for the link, but all the plugin download links are for windows based media players :\
<Master_Of_Insani> i'm looking for something that works in linux
<Lartza_> hmm i didnt look that close :)
<Lartza_> sorry
<putri> hi all pls help me
<Dreamglider> !ask > putri
<ubottu> putri, please see my private message
<putri> i got this           make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop
<putri> im trying install ./sn9c1xx-1.48.tar.gz
<kneeki> Anyone happen to have a link to the Ubuntu 9.10 beta torrent?
<Lartza_> Master_Of_Instani: there is one for amarok atleast http://project-lsp.sourceforge.net/
<oCean_> putri: install your kernel headers: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<Lartza_> !beta > kneeki
<ubottu> kneeki, please see my private message
<kneeki> danke =)
<putri> oh.. i try thanks
<Lartza_> Master_Of_Insani: there is one for rhythmbox too i think
<Lartza_> Master_Of_Insani: http://tim.codestorm.net/projects/xchat-rhythmbox/
<Master_Of_Insani> YES
<benedikt> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<kebomix> hello , any time organize programs on ubuntu ?
<geofem> hi All
<geofem> i'm on a desktop, using ubuntu8.10
<geofem> i have  the nvidea driver installed
<geofem> the buinary proprietary package :-/
<yma> disconnect
<Lartza_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<animenoyume> I found the problem
<geofem> .. now i want create a live dvd using the remastersys package
<BayHakim> nm-applet 0.6.6 from Ubuntu 8.04 is realy freaking me out (displays randomly wlan networks or not every reboot)
<animenoyume> emmm seems like I need to enable my sound card on the BIOS
<geofem> i done it but all warks except some application that requiry fglx
<geofem> *work
<animenoyume> but this is very strange-Vista is also installed and I can hear very good sounds
<animenoyume> in ubuntu I can't
<geofem> i had an opengl errors
<Lartza_> !ask > geofem
<ubottu> geofem, please see my private message
<animenoyume> ubottu
<Lartza_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<animenoyume> how can I enable my sound card on my bios (phonix)
<animenoyume> ?
<geofem> i'm not asking to ask, i0m expleain my problem
<Lartza_> !audio > animenoyume
<ubottu> animenoyume, please see my private message
<Lartza_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BayHakim> animenoyume: if you can hear soud in win then its allready enabled in BISO
<geofem> Lartza_: waths the problem ?
<Lartza_> How?
<animenoyume> oh I see
<animenoyume> k next step
<animenoyume> thnx
<shambat> are there any syslog benchmarks available? I'm looking for an estimate of how much data can be stored per second..
<travisthepirate> hey all i need some help with my ubuntu box
<Lartza_> !ask > travisthepirate
<ubottu> travisthepirate, please see my private message
<n2diy> something horrible happened to one of my computers. The GDM user gdm does not exisist, sshd does not exsist,  dns does not exsist, ntp does not exsist, and on and on. I tried the grub recovery options to fix broken packages and the X server, with no luck. Then I tried to use the root shell, but that doesn't work, because now there is no passwd entry for root! Is there any hope for this box?
<geofem> i'm asking directly : need i to remove thenvidea driver and what package i need to install to have a full working live ?
<arvind_khadri> !root | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BayHakim> n2diy: liveDistri look ath partitons
<travisthepirate> recently purchased dynex usb wireless adapter for my acer desktop with ubuntu 8.10, after running ndiswrapper, it installed the driver and detected the usb but would not connect to the internet, did some troubleshooting, restarted and now my computer hangs on starting bluetooth or stopping bluetooth, so i can neither start or shut down my computer
<n2diy> arvind_khadri: so how do I use the root shell?
<Lartza_> I have one concern about the root thing, what about recovery mode?
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, use sudo ,
<animenoyume> isn't C-MEDIA supported by alsa?
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, sudo -i
<BayHakim> howto: update nm-applet to 0.7.0?
<Pici> Lartza_: What about it?
<oCean_> n2diy: booting into recovery mode will give you a root shell
<animenoyume> but this is too strange-why can I hear the after-boot sound
<Lartza_> !alsa | animenoyume
<ubottu> animenoyume: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lartza_> :S
<animenoyume> ............
<n2diy> arvind_khadri: if you read my message you would know I can't, since root doesn't have a passwd entry.
<BayHakim> animenoyume: alsaconf ...
<Lartza_> Pici: YOu might need root to rescue system
<oCean_> n2diy: the box seems really messed up. Any idea how come?
<n2diy> oCean_: no it won't, I tried that already.
<Lartza_> !sudo | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<BayHakim> oCean_: hack?!
<Pici> Lartza_: You don't need to provide any passwords to get to recovery mode
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, there is nothing known as root, the first user who has the permissions to change stuffs, and ya when you login to recovery mode you are a super user
<oCean_> Lartza_: constantly sending those factiods is *not* really helpful
<n2diy> oCean_: old hard drive is probably going south on me?
<Lartza_> Pici: And root priviligies?
<Pici> Lartza_: You login as root.
<Pici> Lartza_: You already have them
<Lartza_> oCean_: Sorry I'm on lazy mood :) I'll volume it down
<oCean_> n2diy: well, not by randomly removing accounts. Might be external causes (hacked?)
<BayHakim> rude root :P
<austin> I'm having some trouble in Wine, but no one is in there IRC! can some one help me here? my problem is both guild wars and halo won't show any game menus, but they launch/ install just fine
<putri> pls help me i got error               /sn9c102_core.c:3302: error: ‘struct video_device’ has no member named ‘hardware’
<geofem> any clue ?
<arvind_khadri> austin, check the wine site for faq's, and i guess you need to have msttcorefonts
<austin> arvind_khadri: msttcor efonts???
<oCean_> n2diy: if those accounts really are missing, well.. then the solution can be far, far away
<arvind_khadri> austin, ya, its a metapackage which has all the fonts present in MS
<arvind_khadri> !info msttcorefonts > austin
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<travisthepirate> anyone have any ideas on what to do with my booting?
<austin> arvind_khadri is there a command to install this?
<BayHakim> culd it be that botfolk is attendant?
<arvind_khadri> austin, ya, sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<n2diy> oCean_: that is always possible. I have chkrootkit installed on it, but can't get to the logs to see them.  Can't I use an install disk to recover the root account?
<austin> arvind_khadri: oh ok, how come sudo apt-get wont' work?
<arvind_khadri> austin, it will :) aptitude is a front end for apt-get :)
<austin> arvind_khadri, oh ok.  i jus installed the fonts, and it still won't show up
<oCean_> n2diy: by default the root account is locked. If the root account itself is removed/lost - then its a huge problem
<arvind_khadri> austin, just a sec
<BayHakim> oCean_: edit disk from another OS
<oCean_> BayHakim: n2diy yes, that is an option.
<BayHakim> hope not crypted ;)
<arvind_khadri> austin, do this sudo fc-cache -fv
<lakitu> hey - got a problem:
<n2diy> oCean_: yes, indeed. Everything is backed up on it, so I can use it as a test box now, if needed, but I would rather try and rescue it?
<webby> is there something like Jing for linux?
<webby> a screencap program
<kervel> hi, since upgrading to jaunty my system is unusable during a copy / disk IO operation (20 seconds to start 'bash'). in intrepid everything was fine. anybody else having the same problem ?
<oCean_> n2diy: however you might want to consider (trying to) recovering your precious data, and re-install anyway
<slashzul> anyway to mount an nfs volume and have a non root user rwx at the mountpoint?
<BayHakim> there is no social problem ever solved by tech!
<arvind_khadri> austin, which version of wine are you using?
<oCean_> n2diy: backups are nice :)
<n2diy> oCean_: yes, indeed. Everything is backed up on it, so I can use it as a test box now, if needed, but I would rather try and rescue it?
<travisthepirate> webby: application>accesories>take screenshot
<austin> arvind_khadri lol halfway there, i can see my typing cursor, but where there should be text, its just orange
<kervel> slashzul: see the "umask" mount option
<BayHakim> oCean_: backups are or girls :P
<lakitu> i was running Win, & i backedup using Cobian - now, i'm trying to revert to that old disk image (Cobian's), *in ubuntu*, but i CANNOT decompress the .7z.001 .7z.002 .7z.003 etc files... i tried changing their names to .7z, cat'ing them, etc - help?
<webby> travisthepirate: a wee more fancy?
<Wicked> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<arvind_khadri> austin, aah :) which version of wine?
<lakitu> Ubuntu/archive manager says, Unable to recognize archive format, or something
<austin> arvind_khadri, eh, just re ran it, no more orange.  and i dont' know, the one in the repositories?
<oCean_> n2diy: well, a try cannot hurt. Boot live cd and mount the ubuntu installed disk, then try to recover from there. But no guarantees.
<lakitu> also (i'm using a live cd), i can't get on the net, for some reason
<austin> how do i look at my version
<arvind_khadri> austin, wine --version
<arvind_khadri> austin, so is it working fine now?
<oCean_> BayHakim: backups might be. Restores are for real men though
<austin> ah found it, arvind_khadri, 1.0.1
<noobienoob> I just made a custom launcher that plays the sound of instantrimshot.com whenever clicked: "mplayer /dir/to/file.mp3" - is there a way that I can make this happen through the click of a button?
<Fish-Face> Hello, all, it appears my fonts are not installed correctly - many of them appear identical
<lakitu> can someone help? i've got no OS until i restore, like i said
<Fish-Face> I tried updating the fontconfig cache, but there is no change
<benzss> ok this flashy text near the bottom of the screen
<austin> arvind_khadri, and no its not working fine, i stil don't see text but i can now see my blinking cursor
<benzss> tha flashes when you get a message, or a webpage refreshes
<arvind_khadri> austin, to be bit on a bleeding edge you can use the latest ones from their site...
<benzss> how can i purge its existence from my life
<Fish-Face> If anyone has any font-related ideas, I'd be grateful.
<lakitu> i need to decompress .7z.00# files in ubuntu
<austin> arvind_khadri but i thought it worked with wine 1.0
<austin> arvind_khadri oh i see it, it requries 1.1.16...i only have 1.0.1
<austin> >(
<arvind_khadri> austin, just a sec
<lakitu> how can you see it without eyes? =)
<arvind_khadri> austin, http://winehq.org/download/deb here you go :)
<lakitu> hewp! -- hewp!
 * lakitu lays on the ground & moans, until a dog comes by
<n2diy> oCean, the boot disk has a recuse broken system option, I'm trying that now.
<shambat> are there any syslog-ng benchmarks available? I'm looking for an estimate of how much data can be stored per second..
<lakitu> can anyone help me?  i just need to decompress some 7z files in ubuntu, made by Cobian Backup
<austin> i can't find my software soruces
<arvind_khadri> austin, system->administration->software sources
<plaszczyca_> try peazip
<lakitu> peazip?
<lakitu> i can't get on the net, at the mo
<lakitu> either
<plaszczyca_> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/peazip/peazip_2.5.1.LINUX.GTK2-2_i386.deb
<lakitu> =/
<plaszczyca_> oj
<lakitu> =/
<austin> arvind_khadri, i'm not runing ubuntu, i'm running mint linux
<lakitu> maybe i can put it on a usb drive, tho
<arvind_khadri> !mint | austin
<ubottu> austin: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<austin> arvind_khadri, its based off ubuntu
<austin> oh
<plaszczyca_> I do not know if there is anything in base ubuntu that can do that
<austin> >.>
<arvind_khadri> !mintsupport > austin
<ubottu> austin, please see my private message
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: what's the command to install a .deb file, sorry?
<zdonol> hi guys
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: or commands
<plaszczyca_> dpkg -i *.deb
<lakitu> ok - thanks
<lakitu> brb
<plaszczyca_> no problem
<lakitu> (on another comp)
<anon> the applet/program that manages wifi in ubuntu by default is network-manager-gnome or gnome-network-admin ?
<Dillizar> i cant install nvidia drivers pls help
<Dillizar> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anon> the applet/program that manages wifi in ubuntu by default is network-manager-gnome or gnome-network-admin ??
<zdonol> network -manager -gnome
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, what do you mean cant install?
<n8tuserf> anon you wanted to know?  you can launch it and then do a ps aux and see which process that belongs to..
<malikyoda> I've installed a linux distro minus a swap space on my eee pc
<anon> n8tuserf: i'm not running ubuntu right now.
<anon> but i really need to know.
<malikyoda> I don't have the rmoveable ssd as mine is soldered on
<n8tuserf> anon then run ubuntu to confirm
<anon> n8tuserf: thanks for nothing.
<irritatedskin> How can I access my Windows filesystem, I installed Ubuntu under windows?
<malikyoda> can I format an sd card and use that as i would a removable ssd?
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri,  i go to hardware drivers and i can see that my card is in use! but i have only 640*480 i can reinstall it it will work but for only one restart after that i need to do that again
<n8tuserf> anon are you lazy enuff to try it?
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, which ubuntu?
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, 8.04
<anon> n8tuserf: i can't try it right now. but i need to know. get it?
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, did you install nvidia-settings?
<rickard> hey fellows,,  My thunderbird setting is original Html but when I open them they show the html code.. what is wrong?
<n8tuserf> anon you want to be 100% sure, try and do as suggested -- get it?
<anon> n8tuserf: i CAN'T. are you stupid?
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, yeah but they are gone now dont know why
<n8tuserf> anon you are trolling, if you cant your sol
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: didn't work
<n8tuserf> anon bobo!
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, run nvidia-settings... System->Administration->Nvidia-settings
<anon> the applet/program that manages wifi in ubuntu by default is network-manager-gnome or gnome-network-admin ? please help.
<plaszczyca_> what? dpkg?
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: said something like "risk data corruption?" & i said NO
<fosco__> anon, network-manager
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, i am installing it now pls hold
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: no, the peazip, on the .7z.00x
<lakitu> files
<anon> fosco__: thank you.
<crdlb> anon: the package name is network-manager-gnome, the binary is nm-applet
<plaszczyca_> isn't the archive splitted?
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: yes
<crdlb> which is just a frontend to network-manager, which runs as a system init script
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, sure :)
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<plaszczyca_> You should start with a file with *.7zip I think
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: they're split - i could cat them, but that didn't work with Archive Manager - maybe with peazip...
<lakitu> hmm
<Fish-Face> hmm
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, in the terminal run gksu nvidia-xconfig
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: i guess i could try that
<plaszczyca_> I am not sure if it can open an archive from the middle of the splited archive
<anon> crdlb: thank you.
<lakitu> plaszczyca_: mm. ok, i will try catting & peaziping
<Fish-Face> does anyone know why Ubuntu has all of these fonts for foreign scripts - I thought the default Sans fault had most common Unicode codepoints filled?
<plaszczyca_> I have to run. Sorry. I am sure someone else can help.
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, i did
<plaszczyca_> See you
<lakitu> np, thanks plaszczyca_
<lakitu> brb
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, ok then restart X and then check with settings
<travisthepirate> my computer is still stuck at "Stopping Bluetooth" :( any ideas?
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, please hold while i restart my X! Dillizar over :P
<oakst1> ot!
<oakst1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benzss> hello, what's this text notify thing at the bottom of the screen whenever a new message is received/webpage refreshes/program wants your attention ?
<malikyoda> anyone here have an eeepc?
<n2diy> ok, I'm running in rescue mode from the install cd, and now it wants to know which partition to use as /, of course, I can't find my install notes, so I don't know which partition to use? If I could look at them with gparted, I would be ok.
<benzss> it's flashing on the taskbar anyway, but the program's name appears at the bottom too on top of everything
<LynuxDevil> is there any way to make the Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD "to ram"?
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, same status and same error from nvidia settings
<LynuxDevil> I want it to load into RAM so that I can remove the disk
<LynuxDevil> I have 2GB of RAM so it will be fine
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, you installed the restricted drivers right?
<LynuxDevil> can't I just mount a tmpfs on, say, /new_toram_root and then copy all of the root filesystems files to it?
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, maybe lets try your way! the whole procedure
<LynuxDevil> then go ahead and use pivot_root to go there?
<benste> Hi folks, my sisters broke their ubuntu machine, they're not able to use APT without errors now, for me it seems a bit like a conflict between Xulrunner and FF, because lots of FF3 packages are listed as not configureable, could someone help me to solve this issue?, maybe it's similar to:
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/201938
<LynuxDevil> or are you people not good enough to know what I mean?
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, which card are you using?
<LynuxDevil> I would need to exec a new init...
<n2diy> LynuxDevil:  just boot the CD!
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, nvidia fx 5200
<travisthepirate> devil, seems like only a few are answering questions and tied up
<LynuxDevil> n2diy: I have no other DVD drive
<LynuxDevil> n2diy: I want to copy a DVD to the HDD
<LynuxDevil> n2diy: I don't have the Ubuntu LiveCD burned onto a CD, unfortunatly
<LynuxDevil> ...
 * Dillizar shows LynuxDevil lynuxAngel
<n2diy> LynuxDevil:  ok, sorry, not sure how you would do that.
<Dreamglider> How can i mount a *.dd image i made with testdisk ?
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, use the Hardware Drivers to install the driver and restart the comp
<Dillizar> ok arvind_khadri stand by
<LynuxDevil> what is the CLI program to administer services under Ubuntu?
<LynuxDevil> I mean to turn them off so that they don't start at boot
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, no change
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, just check if they are in use?
<fuzeboxsoftware> what do I need in ubuntu to copy my dvd disc to another dvd disc?
<benzss> hello, http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/8641/screenshotxco.png <- how can i get rid of this notification at the bottom? it comes up for all programs, not just kmess
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, yes it is
<travisthepirate> fuzebox: dvdrip and then braser burner
<travisthepirate> *brasero burner
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, hmm just a sec
<LynuxDevil> travisthepirate: not if it's a data disc
<LynuxDevil> travisthepirate: then you can just use brasero
<Slart> fuzeboxsoftware: also check out k9copy
<n8tuserf> LynuxDevil-> two things.. you have to create a new initrd to do what you need. 2nd, if you like you expand the livecd iso on a partition and and create an entry in your current menu.lst to boot the expanded iso as if it was a livecd freeing your cdrom i believe
<fuzeboxsoftware> ty travisthepirate & Slart
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, are you still with me
<lh_> hey guys
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, ya
<Dillizar> k
<Dillizar> :D
<Brad777> Hello, I am currently moving all of my important files onto another hard drive and planning on reinstalling ubuntu... Is there any advantage to using the 64 bit version instead of the 32 bit version? I have a 64 bit processor.
<Tronix87> i've got something that will make you laugh people
<Tronix87> where the hell can i find a floppy disk these days ?
<DigitalFiz_> Brad777, only if you got more then 3gb of ram
<hosk> i installed php-config from the repos, but i don't have the CLI program php-config; where can i get that
<fyrm> does anyone kows how to encrypt the system drive with truecrypt?
<tony426> anyone know why mplayer won't let me browse a hidden directory?
<Brad777> DigitalFiz_: i don't so i guess i should go with the 32 bit version then thanks :-D i didn't even think about that
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, sudo xrandr
<Tronix87> i'm gunna need one for create a booter or reinstall a new bios
<hosk> php-config from the repos installs some like, php files in the share/php directory, do i have to compile php by hand to get phpize and/or php-config
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, 800*600 max :)
<Dillizar> lemme try to restart ok
<DonM> Hi! I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 8.04 and Nvidia drivers
<DonM> Since last thursday my system no longer recognizes the driver
<fyrm> does anyone kows how to encrypt the system drive with truecrypt?
<DonM> I did a package update on Wed and only saw some linux packages loaded
<fyrm> does anyone kows how to encrypt the system drive with truecrypt? -
<DonM> Now the display only runs in low res.
<Tronix87> since i came in here i n longer reakognise the english language
<Tronix87> i'm out
<DonM> Any thoughts?
<fyrm> does anyone kows how to encrypt the system drive with truecrypt?
<Tronix87> i've got a black background with green and red text it's doing my head in
<fyrm> does anyone kows how to encrypt the system drive with truecrypt?
<axisys> i am getting undefined reference to `clock_gettime' whilecompiling an app
<Dr_willis> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<axisys> i am getting undefined reference to `clock_gettime' while compiling an app
<axisys> i only installed linux headers
<benste> Hi folks, my sisters broke their ubuntu machine, they're not able to use APT without errors now, for me it seems a bit like a conflict between Xulrunner and FF, because lots of FF3 packages are listed as not configureable, could someone help me to solve this issue?
<axisys> s/only/already/
<arvind_khadri> axisys, what about build-essential?
<axisys> arvind_khadri: did that too
<n2diy> oCean, still around? Busy?
<fosco__> benste, try sudo aptitude -f install and/or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Dr_willis> benste,  i noticed a xlurunner update yesterday...
<Lord_E> I've got a machine on my network running ubuntu with the hostname "munin", but since we reset our router, my windows XP machine won't seem to find the hostname "munin" on the network. I can ping both machines from each other using the IP addresses, and ping the windows machine with its hostname, but the hostname "munin" seems to have disappeared from the network. anyone know what's happened...
<Lord_E> ...and how i might fix it?
<fyrm> Dr_willis, it doesnt explain how to encrypt system drive.
<n8tuser> Lord_E, you look in both your /etc/hosts file and does it have an entry on your dns?
<Dr_willis> fyrm,  i would ahve to say check the  truecrypt homepage then.
<Dr_willis> fyrm,  you may have to boot a live cd to some how do that.
<jackd> hi guys. i have a little question. i have tons of files w\o extention (like .avi\.mp3). is there a tool which can identify the files and rename them with the correct extension? i know i can do it with a little script which uses "file". but maybe there is a ready-to-use solution :)
<fyrm> Dr_willis, i did. i keep getting errors in Ubuntu
<Lord_E> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128875/
<n2diy> something horrible happened to one of my computers. The GDM user gdm does not exisist, sshd does not exsist,  dns does not exsist, ntp does not exsist, and on and on. I tried the grub recovery options to fix broken packages and the X server, with no luck. Then I tried to use the root shell, but that doesn't work, because now there is no passwd entry for root! Is there any hope for this box? Update, I'm now on the box using Busybox,
<n2diy> so I have access to the file system.
<H3l1c0pt3r> what is a website i can go to, to see custom ubuntu desktops (screenshots) and where i can post mine and get ideas and such for customization?
<nagyv> how can I send a file via usb from windows mobile to my laptop? it finds my laptop in the list, but when I select it I always get "unsuccessful". on the other hand dmesg gives no information at all.
<Lord_E> ~dns
<fosco__> H3l1c0pt3r, gnome-look.org
<benste> fosco__: aptitude got the same error like APT ;-) the 2nd is in progress
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  boot live cd, chroot in.. or try.. sounds like some /etc/ files got messed up like /etc/passwd or /etc/groups
<battlesquid> i have problems with configuring mailfilter - the application timed out while trying to query the configured mailserver. i run mx on my ubuntu 8.04 server. does anyone here know what i should put in the .mailfilterrc file SERVER directive?
<n2diy> Dr_willis: that is exactly how I got to Busybox, but now I'm stumped, how do I re-create the root account?
<Lord_E> n8tuser - how do i check dns entries?
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  good question. Not sure.  if you booted a live cd, you shiould be in a full shell. not just busybox.  you could compare  your /etc/ files with the defaults on another system
<n2diy> ok, sounds like a re-install would be simpler, but I'd love to rescue this box, just for the sake of doing it.
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  i have to wonder how the stuff got messed up. filesystem check went bad? check lost+found?
<n2diy> Dr_willis: yes, that is the goal. I suspect an old tired hard drive? I have chkrootkit installed, and that ran clean.
<rasstamann> does any1 have a link to detailed commands for ubuntu terminal?
<Dr_willis> rasstamann,  the 'shell'  is documented at dozens if not 1000's of web sites
<jackd> rasstamann: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<jackd> one of the 1000 websites
<Dr_willis> rasstamann,  tjheres always the man pages also :)
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> another :)
<rasstamann> well, I just installed it so I don;t know what to look for :) and thanx a lot :)
<nagyv> how can I send a file via bluetooth from windows mobile to my laptop? it finds my laptop in the list, but when I select it I always get "unsuccessful". on the other hand dmesg gives no information at all.
<Dr_willis> rasstamann,  google for bash tutorials
<jackd> nagyv: have you paired your devices?
<nagyv> jackd: probably not. How can I do that?
<travisthepirate> After recently restarting my computer, on shutdown it hangs at "Stopping Bluetooth" I forced a shutdown, turned my box on, and it then hangs at "Starting Bluetooth"  I am now stuck in an infinite loop of shutting down and starting up.  any suggestions?
<leohemanth> Hi unable to configure modem to work on ubuntu, in India, using bsnl dataone connection
<jackd> nagyv: its very easy. but i cant tell you exactly how because i use kde. but basicly you should find somewhere in your taskbar on your BT icon a way to pair your devices.
<Dillizar> arvind_khadri, any new ideas or can i ask my question again
<travisthepirate> do i just need to reinstall ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> Dillizar, http://www.cookingwithlinux.com/content/invidious-nvidia-fx5200-installation-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron
<kyledr> anyone know how i can change the owner from one user to another user for all files owned by a certain user in a homedir and its subdirs (including dotfiles) but not for files owned by someone else (such as root)
<Dr_willis> travisthepirate,  boot rescue mode and remove the bluetoothe service perhaps..
<Dr_willis> kyledr,  with creative use of the 'find' command is one way
<fuzeboxsoftware> how do i put the chatzilla in the firefox tabs, so i just have one window open?
<nibsa1242b> I need help, I have no sound. I had sound until yesterday, everything seems like its configured properly. I can't restart right now (transcoding a dv video, will take ~4more hours). Please help.
<Dr_willis> fuzeboxsoftware,  the chatzilla page suggests to NOT do that. it can cause problems
<fuzeboxsoftware> :/
<Dr_willis> fuzeboxsoftware,  read the chatzilla faq/docs - it mentions that
<fuzeboxsoftware> Didn't know that it did, actually I have just started recently using it, have always used mirc
<travisthepirate> you can get xchat, a gui program that is just like mirc
<Dr_willis> fuzeboxsoftware,  take mirc.. and drag it to the trash.. and never look back :)
<kyledr> Dr_willis: i tried "find . -user register|xargs chown regtest" but it tells me "getting attributes of 'Custum': no such file or directory", i think it has some relative path problem
<fuzeboxsoftware> lol @ Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> kyledr,  or could be spaces in filenames issue.
<fuzeboxsoftware> Nothing wrong with mirc :P
<nagyv> jackd: ok, I've paired them, I checked and can send files from the laptop to the phone, but not the other way. Do you have any ideas which logs might help me? I even added the phone as trusted.
<nibsa1242b> I think a program crash may have killed my sound. How do I get it back without restarting.
<fuzeboxsoftware> xchat is my alternative, at least before I found chatzilla :D
<travisthepirate> chatzilla is nice but i don't see the point of slowing down firefox anymore than you have to if you have a standalone irc client...
<Dr_willis> I perfer xchat to chatzilla
 * smotchkkiss creates a petition to rename ubuntu to unbuntu
<jackd> nagyv: hmm. maybe you have configured somewhere that your pc should deny incoming files. but basicly if the devices are paried it should be possible to send files easily in both ways. it works here also with windows mobile 6.
<bigrigger> fuzeboxsoftware: open/use two instances of firefox, problem solved.
<n2diy> Dr_willis: found a clue, /etc/group has changed, and the time jives with the problem. And the permissions changed frow 600, to 644.
 * arvind_khadri thrashes the petition !!!!
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  thats weird. :) but it does sound like a possible root cause.
<nagyv> jackd: that's strange as I've just configured the opposite :(
<travisthepirate> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<H3l1c0pt3r> I am editing a .conf file for a screenlet skin, and i wanted to change some colors but in the .conf file all the colors are in this format "color = (1,1,1,0.8)" and I am unsure how to enterpret that into a color
<cOmpiZ|BNC> hi
<smotchkkiss> arvind_khadri: nooooes
<nagyv> jackd:  I see 4 accessible services, two of them are running: audio and input. the other two are stopped: network, serial. Could this be a problem?
<smotchkkiss> arvind_khadri: what about unbuntun?
<jackd> nagyv: yeah maybe. i am not sure about it because it works here out of the box. but you can try enabling them :)
<SkyNetMaster> hi, it seems nuts but I cant find spell configuration option in Kile, where is it?
<arvind_khadri> smotchkkiss, ask MS :)
<nibsa1242b> what does F"ailed to find original dlopen loader" mean?
<root__> hae
<arvind_khadri> !hi | roodie
<ubottu> roodie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | root__
<ubottu> root__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> roodie, sorry about it
<travisthepirate> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Crg> hi
<Crg> En español?
<Pici> !es | Crg
<ubottu> Crg: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rlee> Question: How do I get the official md5/sha1 checksum for packages, and where is documentation on package validations?
<Crg> Tnks :)
<quibbler> H3l1c0pt3r: maybe here? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_colors#CSS_colors
<root__> Hae all am trying to delete a file using rm -rf but I get the following message rm: cannot remove `/media/WANKIM/VO.CE': Read-only file system
<kyledr> Dr_willis: it is spaces. how do you recommend i deal with it? in fact the strange thing is that only files with spaces are showing up in find . -user register, but that's definitely not all that should show up
<jestinjoy> how to change login/logout window using CLI?
<sebsebseb>  
<root__> anyone with an idea on how to delete a read-only filesystem?
<Dvlpr> wtf is with pidgin, anyone knows?
<kyledr> Dr_willis: oh wait i'm being wrong, but the problem is with spaces, the find part works fine though
<bigrigger> root__: sudo rm -rf /media/WANKIN/V0.CE
<another_guy> hello
<root__> bigrigger: am already in root
<another_guy> I've installed jaunty and I have no window borders.
<another_guy> help!
<wistol> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 8.1 on my 2nd HDD (IDE), i had windows installed on the 1st HDD (SATA). I can boot fine into ubuntu but when I set the SATA drive with windows as the primary is says "DISK BOOT FAILURE"
<Pici> !jaunty | another_guy
<ubottu> another_guy: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kyledr> how do i deal with output from one command having a space in the filename when piping to xargs?
<root__> another_guy: check whether compiz is enabled
<daftykins> root__, it's very bad practice to run programs such as Xchat as root, FYI
<another_guy> thanks ubottu
<another_guy> pici, i meantt
<Dillizar> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wistol> anyone?
<root__> daftykins: am not running xchat as root, am explaining that am using the command rm in root user
<jestinjoy> ﻿how to change login/logout window using CLI?
<Dr_willis> jestinjoy,  disable the GDM service
<bigrigger> root__: ar you sure it's mounted. i've seen un-mounted usb sticks still show up in a ls -l when they aren't mounted, go figure.
<daftykins> ok just thought it was due to the nickname, sorry
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<H3l1c0pt3r> quibbler, thanks, i guess what i mean is im looking for a color generator/converter so i can see what this color is "background = (0.17,0.63,0.043,1)"
<travisthepirate> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Dr_willis> jestinjoy,  see the upstart docs/sysv infomation
<H3l1c0pt3r> quibbler, from what i understand the last value is the opacity
<wistol> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 8.1 on my 2nd HDD (IDE), i had windows installed on the 1st HDD (SATA). I can boot fine into ubuntu but when I set the SATA drive with windows as the primary is says "DISK BOOT FAILURE"
<bigrigger> root__: in root user and 'as' root user could be construed as two differents things..?
<jestinjoy> I want to change it in the live cd .i mean customiation........I want to change the default.........
<nibsa1242b> wistol: are you setting the windows drive as primary in the BIOS or in grub?
<wistol> BIOS
<nibsa1242b> wistol: you can try disconnecting the 2nd drive and seeing if it'll boot then
<mefiX> does any1 know how to configure the behaviour of metacity as composite-manager? i'd like to disable some effects (alt+tab with previews)??
<Dillizar> ive just  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<nibsa1242b> wistol: also, during your Ubuntu install, where did you install Grub?
<yakodzu> hello people. how can I call action from action not using redirect?
<Dr_willis> Dillizar,  change ? to be k or g for kdm or gdm
<Dr_willis> Dillizar,   using ? camn cause issues :)
<wistol> i don't recall ever seeing it ask me where to install it
<nibsa1242b> wistol: by default it likes to install on the primary (boot) hd; so that could be the source of your issues
<yakodzu> actions are both inside one controller
<malikyoda> I'm formatting an sdhc card for my home directory and swap space, should it be primary or logical?
<Dr_willis> malakhi,  either.. i always use primary if i can
<Pici> yakodzu: This is the Ubuntu support channel, are you in the right place?
<wistol> when i boot from the HDD with ubuntu, i see the grub thing pop up
<Dillizar> k Dr_willis nope not can nvidia i installed the drivers without the X and now i cant get it to work so i am trying to restart Xorg
<yakodzu> oops ^) sorry
<malikyoda> ok, both the swap and /home can be primary
<malikyoda> ?
<Dr_willis> Dillizar,  restarting gdm,  will cause X to quit/restart - correct..
<nibsa1242b> wistol: ok, well maybe grub is installed on the 2nd drive... but normally it likes to install on the boot device unless you tell it differently.
<wistol> i can also access the grub menu and i can select which ubuntu to boot, but windows isnt an option
<Dr_willis> malikyoda,  yes.
<Zero_Burn> Hi all, someone here knows how to fix skype on ubuntu, i got it installed, but i cant make it to work, it says that its a problem with audio playback, but the music players works and everything.
<Dr_willis> malikyoda,  4 primaries per device is the normal limit
<wistol> ok if i install it on the HDD with windows will i be able to dual boot windows/ubuntu?
<nibsa1242b> wistol: easy way to fix is remove secondary ( ubuntu drive ), and use windows recovery console to do a " fix /mbr " that should get your windows booting
<malikyoda> so I'd be ok to leave them all primary
<malikyoda> ok
<muita> how do I format an mp3 player with a vfat filesystem? help please
<Dillizar> Dr_willis, is my xorg restarted now like it was from the beginning
<arvind_khadri> muita, plug it in... rhythmbox will pick it up
<nibsa1242b> wistol: I think the installer can take care of dual booting, but I'm not sure. I've never trusted it and always done everything by hand.
<Dr_willis> wistol,  it should set it all up.
<wistol> ok
<arvind_khadri> wistol, did you install ubuntu after you installed windows?
<wistol> yes i installed ubuntu after
<muita> arvind_khadri: I want to format(delete) the contents, aparently they are refusing claiming that the file system is read-only
<nibsa1242b> wistol: my preferred method of things is: install XP on HD1 with no other HDs connected. install ubuntu on HD2 with no other HDs connected. use BIOS to select which HD to boot from.
<mojojojo__> hi all, i'm running into a strange problem. I'm running a bridge (two ethernet cards) and if ip_conntrack is loaded, fragments inside vlan trunks are dropped. ip_conntrack on and vlan off, everything is ok, fragemnts go properly. anyone have any ideas? i'm checking netfilter docs and cant find anything
<Dillizar> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<gunesozaydin> hi.
<Dillizar> Dr_willis, ??
<arvind_khadri> muita, aah ... can you access external drives?
<uzee2> is their a file shredder for ubuntu
<wistol> ok im going to try the recovery console
<muita> arvind_khadri: yes I can
<muita> uzee2: yes shred
<quibbler> H3l1c0pt3r: maybe here? http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html
<jestinjoy> ﻿I want to change login/logout window in the live cd .i mean customiation........I want to change the default login/logout window?.........
<arvind_khadri> muita, no idea
<muita> uzee2: type man shred on your terminal for some introductory
<fruct0> всем привет
<H3l1c0pt3r> quibbler, i found one, at easyrbg.com but thx
<fruct0> ау
<uzee2> nice i had no idea
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<muita> arvind_khadri: man, imagine no one seems to be able to help me out, I think will have to write my own tool to do it
<BrandonB> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BrandonB> :s
<doktoreas> after firefox update, it always complain about restarting
<doktoreas> any idea?
<fuzeboxsoftware> restart it
<fuzeboxsoftware> :)
<danopia> hi
<BrandonB> Can ubuntu use 64bit wep?
<jigspan> hi any one there i have a question
<doktoreas> fuzeboxsoftware: I did it 100 times :D
<minche> please can somebody help me now
<Zero_Burn> BrandonB: Yes what i've relize
<minche> flash is not working since i updated it
<muita> jigspan: just ask
<minche> please
<minche> anyone
<fuzeboxsoftware> doktoreas: not sure then :(
<fuzeboxsoftware> doktoreas: I remember have probs with that on the windows version
<jigspan> sudo poff cammand not working
<muita> minche: to save you alot of trouble just uninstall it and reinstall it
<nat2610> which file is the best to add folder in my $PATH ? .zshrc (I'm using zsh) ?
<minche> i tried reinstalling it
<BrandonB> Another question, My syst em wil only boot up if I start up recovery mode then press rsume...
<shey> Is there an Ubuntu/Macbook specific channel?
<arvind_khadri> muita, did you google?
<jigspan> flash not working
<hitman_beginner> hello
<quibbler> doktoreas: try using a new profile and see if that helps...in a terminal : firefox -p
<muita> arvind_khadri: for almost a week
<Viata> shey: what is your issue?
<muita> minche: you mean it can't unistall
<minche> i mean i reinstalled it
<minche> and nothin
<minche> g
<BrandonB> Another question, My syst em wil only boot up if I start up recovery mode then press rsume... hoe can iget it to boot normaly
<shey> Viata: Intrepid won't boot after an install. No other OS's, just a flashing folder with a '?' in it.
<jigspan> any answer for my quistion
<shey> Viata: google doesn't come up with much, cept something about a bug in the Intrepid installer.
<bigrigger> nat2610: use ~/.zshrc add 'export $PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:'  should work, adjust path as desired.
<voix> alor?
<muita> minche: try to type atleast the first letter of a user and press Tab key for the full user name to appear then type your message, this helps one to know that your are being addressed to, anyway just remove flash completely and delete .flash in your user folder then install afresh
<fosco__> !flash | jiggles
<jigspan> i can not terminate my pppoe connection with poff cmd
<ubottu> jiggles: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<shey> gnash is good.
<Viata> Shey: this is a complete format of the macbook with ubuntu 8.10 making a fresh install on the HDD right?
<cactusfrog> hi
<cactusfrog> i can't lanch pidgen
<cactusfrog> i try to load it
<cactusfrog> by clicking on the icon
<cactusfrog> and then the mouse turns into a weal
<shey> Viata: indeed, OS X is completely gone. I made the msdos partition with gParted just like the Wiki said, and re-installed. But grub doesn't seem to be grabbing. When I tried to re-install grub thru the live cd, it tells me that the partitions don't exist.
<cactusfrog> and then back to a mouse and nothign happens
<jigspan> pppoe discovery not found
<minche> muita, i uninstalled it and installed it again
<minche> still nothing
<cactusfrog> i am new to linxu
<cactusfrog> is there something i am missing because it worked until i tried to configure the irc
<jigspan> i am too
<cactusfrog> i can't reinstall it eather because to many programs rely on pidgen at least thats what ubantu tells me
<muita> minche: how do you install
<cactusfrog> so
<minche> muita, and there seems to be no /.flash/ folder in my home/user home foler
<bigrigger> cactusfrog: try un-installing it completely, then re-install using synaptic
<shey> cactusfrog: ps aux | grep pidgin     <-- see if that returns anything.
<cactusfrog> anyone have any ideas
<cactusfrog> this same thing happened to my firefox
<shey> run that in a terminal
<robson> i'm doing a find and then piping to xargs to use chown, but the files might have spaces in the name which messes with xargs. how do i deal with this?
<minche> sudo apt-get instal flashplugin-nonfree
<cactusfrog> wheres the location of the programs
<cactusfrog> cd "???"
<hitman_beginner> i can't do nothing with ubuntu !
<hitman_beginner> plz help
<sebsebseb> hitman_beginner: ok hey
<shey> cactusfrog: open a terminal
<sebsebseb> hitman_beginner: what can't you do exactly?
<bigrigger> cactusfrog: as shey advised, insure no other instances are running, kill'em
<shey> cactusfrog: type ps aux | grep pidgin
<muita> minche: and does it confirm that installation is complete?
<beni-> hi guys. i've just got my new vserver, with preinstalled ubuntu. unfortunately, the ubuntu is in german. is there an easy way to change the localization to english? or do i need to order a reinstallation of the system?
<minche> muita, yes
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> i just did that
<shey> only one line came up?
<shey> cactusfrog: what was the results?
<ikonia> /./msg chanserv op #ubuntu -ikonia.
<BrandonB> Another question, My syst em wil only boot up if I start up recovery mode then press rsume... hoe can iget it to boot normaly
<muita> minche: and show flash animation can't appear on a browser eh
<cactusfrog> i g2g
<cactusfrog> plz help when i get back
<cactusfrog> oh
<cactusfrog> dexter@dexter-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep pidgin
<cactusfrog> dexter   10648  0.1  2.2  54244 23048 ?        Sl   11:37   0:00 pidgin
<cactusfrog> dexter   10833  0.0  0.0   3004   760 pts/0    R+   11:45   0:00 grep pidgin
<cactusfrog> dexter@dexter-desktop:~$
<cactusfrog> dexter@dexter-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> cactusfrog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minche> muita, yes.
<minche> it sometimes shows this big play button
<shey> cactusfrog: pidgin is already running, type: kill -9 pidgin
<muita> minche: and when you click on it what happens
<webby> Hey guys with the PPTP VPN settings how can I bypass it for non-vpn connections?
<bigrigger> carraca: kill 10648
<minche> muita my browser craches
<shey> BrandonB: what was the last thing you did before you had that issue?
<bigrigger> carraca: ignore that
<BrandonB> Installed it
<iam> hi all! anyone can help with video codec vp70? installed already w32codecs but xine keep asking for.. thanks
<shey> and on first boot it only goes to recovery?
<BrandonB> No
<BrandonB> It will try to boot
<BrandonB> but it will hang forcing me t hard reboot
<muita> minche: there seems to be a bug within firefox, could just update it
<shey> what system you got vs. which Distro?
<BrandonB> If I go in through the recovry console and press Resume, it boots no problem
<BrandonB> Ubuntu 8.10
<BrandonB> Dell Optiplex GX260
<shey> and your processor?
<mikebeecham> is there any artwork available to view for Jaunty Jackalope?
<quibbler> minche: what does  about:plugins in firefox say for shockware flash
<mikebeecham> since it's being released next month
<BrandonB> 1.8 ghz
<minche> muita it isnt working with konqueror either
<BrandonB> and 1.3 GB of Ram
<Viata> shey: i'm still looking at the wiki for installing it on a macbook on the help.ubuntu site
<shey> you did only get the 32b one right?
<shey> Viata: ty so much
<BrandonB> I gtg
<shey> OK
<minche> quibbler, it says it is enabled
<Dillizar> can any body help me with my xorg?
<Viata> shey: are you able to boot into the 8.10 live CD still (by holding the option key when booting, but I think you already know)
<shey> Viata: yup, Im in it now.
<quibbler> minche: where does it say the plugin is ..which folder
<Viata> shey: and the installer, when it gets to the partition editor, doesn't see anything?
<shey> Viata: Im also able to chroot to the install(ed) directory
<shey> Viata: lemme check gParted.
<shey> sec..
<Dillizar> here is the http://paste.ubuntu.com/128892/ of my xorg if any body can help will be awesome
<Viata> ok
<minche> quibbler, ehh, it doesnt say anything about the folder
<Viata> dillizar: what is your issue?
<minche> there is only MIME type, sufixes and enabled field
<Dillizar> Viata, nvidia drivers
<shey> BTW: when its not so buggy, Ubuntu runs SO MUCH BETTER than OS X on a macbook. I highly recommend it.
<danbhfive> Dillizar: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dillizar> danbhfive, 8.04
<quibbler> minche: look here: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so  ....do you have this file?
<Chubakur> 8.04 its very old :-)
<Dillizar> Chubakur, there isnt other ubuntu that is new and not buggy :P
<danbhfive> Dillizar: well, I know that you arent using nvidia drivers, but I don't really know how to fix the problem.  Did you use the restricted drivers manager to install your drivers?
<Dillizar> danbhfive, yes they are in-use
<minche> quibbler, yes
<danbhfive> Dillizar: well, the manager screwed up, cause they arent according to that xorg.  You could try changing "nv" to "nvidia"   and see what happens.
<shey> Dillizar: Intrepid is nice, and not 'so' buggy
<Viata> dillizar: you said you're using the restricted drivers for nvidia.  can you go into terminal and type: nvidia-settings?
<Las1> When I try to install I get this: "main-menu[3054]: WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1" and "main-menu[3054]: WARNING **: Menu item 'pkgsel' failed."
<Las1> from both a CD install and a USB stick install
<shey> Viata: yes, gParted sees the partitions.
<cactusfrog> hi
<shey> cactusfrog: wb
<cactusfrog> i cant run pidgen
<cactusfrog> it just crashes
<shey> cactusfrog: kill the other instance thats running.
<quibbler> minche: look here: /home/your_name/.mozilla/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so  ....is the same file here?
<Dillizar> Viata, You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<zipper> hi . i installed kubuntu by wubi. kubuntu waiting at boot on swap file active  section
<Dillizar> Viata, but i have tried that already
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> so xchat and firefox
<cactusfrog> just quit them
<danbhfive> Dillizar: then try what I said please
<cactusfrog> or end the prosses
<LordFDisk> Dillizar,  I used envy-qt to find the right one for me.  but make sure that you remove the old ones first
<Chubakur> cactusfrog, using qutim
<FloodBot2> cactusfrog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chubakur> it nice
<zipper> hi . i installed kubuntu by wubi. kubuntu waiting at boot on swap file active  section
<Dillizar> LordFDisk, how can i remove them
<Dillizar> !Intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<minche> quibbler, hmm there is no /plugins/ folder =/
<flo_> hi, does anyone know why `expr 20 * 3` returns "expr: syntax error" ? all other operands (*,/,-,$) work perfectly ...
<Dillizar> shey, lol 8.10 nope doesnt work for me tooooo much things not working on it dunno why camera, Gnomad2 you name it
<cactusfrog> ok when i type ps aux | grep pidgin i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/128895/ why do i get this error and how can i fix it?
<Viata> shey: I am not really sure then, but I'm searching around online a bit.  It sounds like the installer from the live CD, after seeing the partitions, should be able to repartition them itself
<minche> quibbler, but it worked before the update =/
<bigrigger> cactusfrog: type kill 10648
<shey> Viata: its ok, Ill go back to hardy then
<acu> I want to make the mouse pointer BIG - as big as possible for an older person - I use GNOME can anyone tell me how to do it
<LordFDisk> you could look through synaptic and remove them that way
<Viata> shey: ok.  But according to their site on help.ubuntu.com, 8.10 should work just fine with the macbooks.  Anyway, I'm sorry I couldn't help more.  Best of luck
<cactusfrog> thank you its working
<cactusfrog> but in the future what should i do to get it working how do i know what to kill?
<Las1> When I try to install I get this: "main-menu[3054]: WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1" and "main-menu[3054]: WARNING **: Menu item 'pkgsel' failed." and it fails
<tj83> Hi all... seeking a Grub multiboot expert for advice. Multi booting XP,Vista,Fedora10,Ubuntu8.04 Order of install the same as listed. Grub list XP and Vista as one entry loading windows bootloader then can choose xp or vista.... how can i manually add these two OS's and get rid of the windows bootloader?
<shey> 8.04 LTS is Hardy Heron?
<tj83> shey, yes
<red-lichtie> How do I execute a script when a USB stick with a known UUID, after it is mounted (postmount?) and another one before it is unmounted (preunmount?) ?
<quibbler> minche: make the folder and copy libflashplayer.so to that folder....also delete the file  localstore.rdf  it is in /home/your_name/.mozilla/firefox/your_profile.default
<hitman_beginner> haw can i change the language in ubuntu?
<red-lichtie> shey: Yes
<tony426> i want to paste something but when it's closed out, it's not in the clipboard anymore. is there so setting in gnome to fix this?
<cactusfrog> how did you know what to kill
<hitman_beginner> plz help
<Viata> cactusfrog: in terminal, the command "ps aux | grep pidgeon" will show you if it's running or not
<red-lichtie> tony426: Some applications clear their entries in the clipboard before exiting
<danbhfive> tj83: I suspect not.  Whats happening is that grub is just passing off to the windows bootloader.  Unless you have the windows bootloader installed twice, you can't have two entries.  And windows always installs a single bootloader, and to the mbr.  Windows is a bit unflexible about that
<Viata> (check spelling of pidgeon, it may be "pidgin")
<juannicolas> Hi, I've been googling but I can't find a good tutorial for how to enable or use my external monitor as primary monitor in ubuntu 8.10 with ATI FX5200
<daftykins> FX5200 is an nvidia card type no?
<tw1tch> hitman_beginner: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1091118
<tony426> red-lichtie: is this some kind of security feature?
<red-lichtie> tony426: I think it's just the way the clipboard works
<red-lichtie> hitman_beginner: What language do you need ?
<minche> quibbler, still not working
<minche> anywho gotta go now
<_VIM_> tony426: you can always install klipper, it remembers things you copy (if you get klipper go into the preferences and change it from 8 entries to 100 or up to 2000 if you want)
<quibbler> minche: sorry man
<pisse> Hi! I just downloaded a c++ library package (with synaptic) and I can't use it. It's the GMP package. /usr/local/include/ contains nothing. What is wrong?
<sofi1> Hi ...Does anyone know what is the name of the mouse driver that we use for jaunty? I m trying to emulate3buttons on my 2 button mouse...I know I can do this through xorg...But when I do it in jaunty, it does not work? Any suggestions?
<_VIM_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<danbhfive> sofi1: evdev?
<bigrigger> acu: system - preferences - appearance, theme, customize, pointer tab
<red-lichtie> How do I execute a script when a USB stick with a known UUID, after it is mounted (postmount?) and another one before it is unmounted (preunmount?) ?
<sofi1> ﻿danbhfive: sofi1: evdev?
<Zeldarock> guys, what can you tell me about Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<tj83> Hi all... seeking a Grub multiboot expert for advice. Multi booting XP,Vista,Fedora10,Ubuntu8.04 Order of install the same as listed. Grub list XP and Vista as one entry loading windows bootloader then can choose xp or vista.... how can i manually add these two OS's and get rid of the windows bootloader?
<bigrigger> pisse: apt-get build-essential
<webby> Hey, I'm using a NetworkManager-vpn-pptp and trying to make only routes to the VPN go through the VPN... this is my routes before and after the vpn connection http://www.mibbit.com/pb/udJugz
<sebsebseb> Zeldarock: Ubuntu is not Vista, so  ultimate edition?????  if there is such a thing it would be unoffical
<_VIM_> bigrigger: you forgot 'install' :)
<Zeldarock> there is such a thing as Ubuntu Ultimate, I take it its unofficial
<bigrigger> _VIM_: so i did, thank you
<Viata> Zeldarock: where did you find this Ubuntu Ultimate at?
<_VIM_> :D
<Zeldarock> will compiz fusion work on Virtualbox?
<sebsebseb> Zeldarock: I think in general it's best to use real  Ubuntu
<DJones> !ultimate | Zeldarock
<MrHeavy> it's ubuntu ricer edition basically
<ubottu> Zeldarock: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<_VIM_> Zeldarock: no
<bigrigger> Viata: thats probably a paid support thing
<MrHeavy> if your computer has a case window with blue leds inside it you may benefit from ubuntu ultimate edition
<Viata> bigrigger: you may be right, I've never heard of it though
<sebsebseb> Zeldarock: maybe with the experimental OpenGL suppourt
<Zeldarock> the 3d effcts will not enable under VitrualBox, I've tried. Is it supposed to?
<sebsebseb> Zeldarock:  I guess not
<Dillizar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128902/ can any body look at my Xorg now and tell me why its not working the nvidia drivers
<_VIM_> Zeldarock: nope
<Zeldarock> so I'm gonna have to go with a full install of linux?
<Zeldarock> er... ubuntu
<_VIM_> you make that sound as if that's bad
<Zeldarock> well I'm not ready for all the changes, especially hardware compatibility and gaming
<pepito567> asd
<_VIM_> gaming? bah get a console
<_VIM_> ;)
<Dillizar> Zeldarock, a lot of games are supported by wine
<bigrigger> _VIM_: 10 dash four -that-
<tw1tch> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<pisse> bigrigger: sudo apt-get build-essential "E: Invalid operation build-essential"
<_VIM_> you forgot 'install'
<_VIM_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dillizar> :)
<bigrigger> pisse: my mistake, sudo apt-get install
<pisse> bigrigger: ^^
<Dillizar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128902/ can any body look at my Xorg now and tell me why its not working the nvidia drivers
<christophe> Hello, I have a problem with X11. It doens't startup anymore without changing any configuration myself. It tells me the following: failsafeDexconf: error: creation of temporary work directory /tmp/dexconf-tmp-6320 failed
<Wyall> Sorry, i think this question was asked many times today, but is there a problem with pidgin and ICQ?
<_VIM_> or make an alias.......  alias install="sudo apt-get install"         then type bash         then type install build-essential    :)
<danbhfive> christophe: is your drive full?
<pisse> bigrigger: What was supposed to happend now? usr/local/include is still empty?
<MaxDrAkyla> How update pidgin?
<christophe> danbhfive : good question, check it now
<Wyall> there's no update i think...
<_VIM_> !backports | MaxDrAkyla
<ubottu> MaxDrAkyla: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bigrigger> pisse: Not a problem it will install elsewhere, various components to build-essential including gcc c compiler etc.
<tutorial> g*$ù
<tutorial> lkjl
<tutorial> p
<_VIM_> tutorial: please remove the cat or toddler from the keyboard :)
<pisse> bigrigger: So what should I do? Reinstall the libraries?
<christophe> danbhfive : only 18% in use of /dev/sda1
<bigrigger> pisse: what are you attempting to do? compile c code?
<MaxDrAkyla> Wyall: It is AOL...
<pisse> bigrigger: c++ code: http://pastebin.com/m40f29d8c
<sentix> Hello, anyone else have weird Assert error messages with FireFox 3.x?  I just did a adept package update today and now FF3 is acting kind of odd
<bigrigger> pisse: man cc or 'cc inputfile.c' no quotes
<Wyall> I dont have AOL :P
<zagibu> why are the ubuntu packagers too slow to update pidgin, before icq-support breaks? it happens at least twice every year!
<gaurav__> hi
<tritium> zagibu: they are updated every six months, with each release, unless there are interim security updates.
<sentix> Whoa, going to start checking the ubuntu bug board, FF3 has become completely unstable/unusable since I updated today
<bigrigger> pisse: name the source filename.c then cc filename.c then look for an 'a.out' file, thats the compiled program
<Dillizar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128902/ can any body look at my Xorg now and tell me why its not working the nvidia drivers
<Neffi> Simple question: What's the max Ubuntu should take to boot?
<Neffi> time*
<tj83> Hi all... seeking a Grub multiboot expert for advice. Multi booting XP,Vista,Fedora10,Ubuntu8.04 Order of install the same as listed. Grub list XP and Vista as one entry loading windows bootloader then can choose xp or vista.... how can i manually add these two OS's and get rid of the windows bootloader?
<bigrigger> Neffi: a few minutes tops
<tritium> Neffi: depends on your hardware
<pisse> bigrigger: "gmpxx.h: No such file or directory"
<tj83> Dillizar, you have multiple devices for video card
<Neffi> tritium: 30 min and still on the init screen. The comp is old, but I'm assuming it's a problem and abnormal. I don't know though.
<Neffi> Old as in, from around 2002
<DontTaseMeBro> lart
<tritium> Neffi: yes, sounds like a problem.
<Neffi> I try to verify the CD and it does the same thing. Just hangs on a screen that looks the same.
<stickboy> for some reason Geany can compile a program but then cannot run it, because it fails to open up a terminal window. Anyone have any ideas why? It works fine if I use another IDE such as code::blocks to compile and run first.
<Neffi> Burned the thing three times. Final time at only 4x speed.  :(
<brandonban6> Neffi, check out Xubuntu, I run it on a Dell 8400, it has a light windows manager (XFCE) may have better luck :)
<Dillizar> tj83, meaning what?
<bigrigger> pisse: you'll have to find that, seems ubuntu doesn't have it. I would have to look
<tj83> Dillizar, meaning your xorg.conf has been all chopped up my guess envy look for older backups and see if you can restore to it and then manually get your drivers up.
<sentix> Neffi: What step is it hanging on in init?
<pisse> bigrigger: ok, I've tried to download it and get a catalog with loads of files in it.. you know where I'm supposed to put that? just anywhere and then include and link to it?
<Dillizar> tj83, can you help me :( pls i am on my edge of survival ! if i dont do this i will die pls help
<crdlb> Dillizar: there's nothing really wrong with your xorg.conf
<bigrigger> pisse: i'm looking, forget where those are
<ElDLo> Hey I have a question about Ndiswrapper and I was hoping someone could help.
<tw1tch> Dillizar: do you use the X server configurator tool in repos for nvidia cards?
<pisse> bigrigger: ok
<Dillizar> tw1tch, since i dont know what is that i will say NO! :)
<Neffi> sentix: Unsure. I can't even remember what it said now. I'm gonna try booting with different parameters now and if it fails again I'll write it down.
<tj83> Dillizar, tw1tch suggest a solution... but it likely got you where you are now... you need to look at old xorg.conf files see what you have and revert to maybe the original when you installed.
<bigrigger> pisse: it would need to be in your path, in /usr/include/ usually
<tj83> Dillizar, one other solution is to boot the live cd and then take a snipit from that xorg.conf and apply it to yours.
<Dillizar> tj83, where can i find the old and GOOD xorg
<javierfa> hi
<bigrigger> pisse: forget the path, look in /usr/include/  your source code tells it that.
<tj83> Dillizar, if present... it will be along with your current file. /etc/X11/
<crdlb> Dillizar: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Dillizar> aham tj83 that is not bad but a lot of work but i can copy all the xorg
<trask1> any recommendations on whats fun to mess around with, new and at the same time teach me a bit more ubuntu?
<kallepersson> Hi! How would I make sure that my home server running Ubuntu keeps the same internal IP even during server/router reboots?
<Dillizar> crdlb, by sudo sh
<Petengy> hi to all
<crdlb> Dillizar: the nvidia installer? :/
<Dillizar> yes :D crdlb
<Dillizar> no good??
<tj83> Dillizar, yes... you can try the complete xord fromt he live cd... but backup your current file first :)!
 * tj83 cant type today
<Petengy> I looking for a way to open my old pst (outlook mail) archive in Ubuntu, is there an app to do it ?
<crdlb> Dillizar: not a great idea imho, but now that you've done it, we can try to make it work
<zagibu> tritium: well, no, they certainly update pidgin inbetween releases, because ICQ support broke last summer as well, and they updated it before 8.10
<pisse> bigrigger: yeah there are loads of stuff in there.. no gmp though. So the whole catalog "gmp-4.2.4" goes there then?
<zagibu> i'm just wondering why they can't update it BEFORE ICQ support breaks
<Dillizar> crdlb, yeah pls before my girlfriend killed me :D
<bigrigger> pisse: I can't guarentee it will, but most likely it will.
<ElDLo> I believe I have succesfully installed Ndiswrapper. I also have seemingly installed my wireless card. When I do "ndiswrapper -l" the driver and the card both show up as installed and enabled, yet when I do "iwlist scan" it says no connection is found, and I can't seem to establish one. Any tips on what I might be doing wrong?
<bigrigger> pisse: my boxes  don't have gmpxx.h either
<proq> does anyone have a recent howto for booting OS X Leopard?  I added root=hd(0,0) makeactive chainloader +1 but OS X won't boot from my grub menu.lst file
<pisse> bigrigger: but you can use the lib?
<crdlb> Dillizar: pastebin the output of dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<bigrigger> pisse: I haven't tried, i doubt it since it doesn't exist
<Petengy> how to open pst mail archive in Ubuntu.... someone knows ?
<shey> proq: you got Intrepid booting?
<shey> O.o
<pisse> bigrigger: I'll try to put the catalog in /usr/include and hope for the best?
<tj83> Hi all... seeking a Grub multiboot expert for advice. Multi booting XP,Vista,Fedora10,Ubuntu8.04 Order of install the same as listed. Grub list XP and Vista as one entry loading windows bootloader then can choose xp or vista.... how can i manually add these two OS's and get rid of the windows bootloader?
<proq> shey, yes, it boots on a brand new iMac
<bigrigger> pisse: have you tried the compile?
<Dillizar> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128913/
<pisse> bigrigger: the compile?
<proq> shey: I just don't want to hold down option to boot into OS X
<Daremonai> I have ventrilo server running on ubuntu 8.10, I can connect to it within my local IP thus from 192.168.1.x, but when people from outside try to login, they can't do so, however, telnetting to port 3784 (ventrilo, works fine) and ventrilo server shows that someone connected but it wasn't successful (telnet)
<Dillizar> crdlb, i will be right back pls wait
<benste> firefox woun't start with error "Could not find compatible GRE between version ... " even after dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Dr_willis> tj83,   save the menu.lst that each linux os generates somewhere.. and pick ONE os to handle the grub loader.. manually edit that os's menu.lst and add the proper entries to the end of the menu.lst
<bigrigger> pisse: just install the package which supplies gmpxx.h and you'll be fine. yes did it compile without error 1 ? doubtful
<sled> r
<Dr_willis> tj83,  sdaveing each os's menu.lst lets you look in them to see what they use for boot options and so forth. updating kernels on the other os's may have issues however.
<proq> what does the savedefault option do in grub's menu.lst file?
<tj83> Dr_willis, thanks for your reply... yes.. i understand this... I have already handled multi booting linux OS , My real issue lies in the stinkin windows bootloader and i have no idea how to get the info to import it into grub manually.
<Dr_willis> proq,   you can make the default be 'saved default' and then it rembers what one ya last used.
<Ibrahim> Hi,
<Dr_willis> tj83,  theres exmaples in the menu.lst for windows on various hard drives..  shouldent be too hard to do. You just need to change the hd## info
<Ibrahim> Can you help me on
<pisse> bigrigger: I already installed it through synaptic. it doesn't compile at all because of the error "error: gmpxx.h: No such file or directory"
<Dillizar> crdlb, i am back :)
<Nanner-Puss> Hi everyone
<tj83> Dr_willis, ok, i will dig deeper.... i can boot all the os's ok... it just bothers me to use one bootloader to load another bootloader and the fact that its MS bootloader makes it even worse :P
<mikem562> Hey, can anyone tel me if there's any advantaged to having the /boot as its own partition or can I just do a swap/root layout?
<Ibrahim> how to connect my Ubuntu to other PC that running Fedora, and to use it via: "Remote Desktop"???
<bigrigger> Daremonai: you're on a subnet, configure your router to forward the port to that box
<mattva01> I'm planning to setup a web kiosk, will be new gnome kiosk features be in in time for jaunty or should i use kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> tj83,  in some ways thats safer.. :) but it all depends on what you do. You could uise the pc's bios menus to pick what HD to boot. if you have each os on its own hd.
<bigrigger> pisse: hrm, google for that header file
<Daremonai> bigrigger, I did, just like i did for port 80, 21, etc. they all work except 3784
<Ibrahim> how to connect my Ubuntu to other PC that running Fedora, and to use it via: "Remote Desktop"???
<tj83> Dr_willis, ya, all on same HDD
<pisse> bigrigger: I downloaded the tarball so I have the file.. but not thanks to synaptic
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, what version of the nvidia driver did you install?
<Dr_willis> mattva01,  ive seen several premade live-web-browser koisk cds out there. dependign on what you want done.. it may allready been done for you
<Dillizar> crdlb, 173
<bigrigger> Daremonai: any iptables blocking it? sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log and watch for any errors
<crdlb> Dillizar: on hardy or intrepid?
<Ibrahim> how to connect my Ubuntu to other PC that running Fedora, and to use it via: "Remote Desktop"???
<mikem562> Hey, can anyone tel me if there's any advantaged to having the /boot as its own partition or can I just do a swap/root layout?
<Dillizar> crdlb, 8.04 :)
<mattva01> i'd still like to know whether kde Kiosk is still the best way to go because i heard that gnome kiosk features may be implemented soon
<bigrigger> pisse: untar the ./configure, make sudo make install
<DPic_> is there a way to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit ubuntu without a fresh install?
<bigrigger> pisse: s/the/then
<Eber> guys, I'm really new to linux and I've installed lighttpd as a web server on my VPS using aptitude, but now I need to upgrade it to the latest release... how can I do that? any hints and tips?
<lakitu> hey - i restored using Cobian Backup my Win XP to a new partition, now i can't boot to it - can someone help me configure GRUB?
<bigrigger> DPic_: no
<tw1tch> mikem562: Iv read somewhere that creating a boot partition can help prevent fragmentation...
<DPic_> bigrigger: ok  thanks
<Dillizar> crdlb, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1 to be exact :P
<mikem562> twltch: thanks = )
<gunknown> pidgin announces "client version is too old" for icq. Are there any workarounds yet?
<Dr_willis> tw1tch,  i dont see how. :) fragmentation isent much of an issue anyway
<pisse> bigrigger: How do I untar? "s/the/then"?
<Dr_willis> !info unp | pisse
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bigrigger> pisse: tar -xvzf file.tar.gz  if thats the gzipped tarball
<Pici> gunknown: The developers are working on it, please be patient.
<gunknown> ok
<tw1tch> Dr_willis: I know thats what i thought when i read it too.. but it does mount the boot partition read only dosent it that could help prevent corruption??
<lakitu> brb, trying something
<benste> so here who knows what to do if so aported install of updates during install of xulrunner?
<benste> FF3 isn't running anymore
<nastvik> привет
<bigrigger> !ru > nastvik
<ubottu> nastvik, please see my private message
<_dan_> hello, pidgin doesnt let me connect to the icq servers anymore, complains about client being to old, is this already known?
<pisse> bigrigger: Yeah I did that long ago and now I have a dir called "gmp-4.2.4" with 13 subdirs and lots of other files.
<Dr_willis> tw1tch,  i doubt if its going to help much.. and then whenever ya get a kernel update. you have to rember to remount it readwrite.. makes it a hassle.
<gunknown> is there a pidgin irc chan or where do i get infos from?
<gunknown> _dan_ yes
<bigrigger> pisse: cd into that dir and read the readme and install files
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, we need to get ubuntu to stop loading the normal nvidia modules, open /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and set DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_legacy nvidia nvidia_new"
<crdlb> that's very redundant, but it won't hurt
<Errietta> hey
<mezy> how do i uninstall a program or package?
<benste> someone here who can help me to get FF back?
<pisse> bigrigger: You mean I should do this?: http://gmplib.org/manual/Installing-GMP.html#Installing-GMP
<Errietta> what do i do with a printer i just changed the ink thingies
<Errietta> i mean
<Errietta> shouldnt i uh do something
<Dr_willis> Print a test page?
<tw1tch> _dan_:  icq bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/340075
<erle64-> did pidgin stop working?
<Errietta> Dr_willis, and if it gets fucked up?
<Pici> Errietta: That language is not needed here.
<Errietta> s0rry
<Errietta> shouldnt i do something bout it
<tamido> can somebody explain to me why so many  important technological breakthroughs came from a military?
<zagibu> erle64-: yeah
<bigrigger> pisse: yes, thats the typical installation process, it pays to read the README etc first, like this 'less README'
<Pici> !ot | tamido
<ubottu> tamido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dillizar> crdlb, done
<Dillizar> now what
<zagibu> it's because the ubuntu version of pidgin is too old
<Dr_willis> Errietta,  you changed ink..  what are you expecging to need to do?
<Errietta> uh
<Errietta> idk
<Crazyguy> tamido, they've got money
<Errietta> dad said something
<zagibu> 2.5.2, while there is already 2.5.5 out
<Errietta> ok
<Dr_willis> Errietta,  its not like its going to explode..  well  unless its a lexmark.. :P
<Errietta> ill print test page
<bigrigger> pisse: q to quit the 'less' program, spacebar advances pages
<Errietta> if it explodes
<crdlb> Dillizar: now reboot and we'll see what happens :)
<Errietta> its YOUR fault
<FloodBot2> Errietta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> Errietta,  demand a refund.
<crdlb> Dillizar: hopefully, we'll end up with the right nvidia kernel module
<erle64-> zagibu, s..., i was online a few hours ago
 * Errietta cancels the test page
<Errietta> too scary
<Dillizar> crdlb, stand by :D
<Daremonai> bigrigger, I just checked if my server is 'up' from ventrilo.com, it says it's fine, but i still can't connect to it
<tjingboem> where can i find the repo of the PPC (ibook g3)?
<Errietta> i dont wanna die yet
<Errietta> sids
<Errietta> it didnt seem to print
<gunknown> _dan_ : pidgin 2.5.5 should fix the icq error
<benste> who can help me to get Firefox back ? it doesn't start after last updates which were aported by my sister ;-(
<bigrigger> zagibu: upgrading programs beyond the repository version isn't wise unless you keep them separate due to depedancy issues.
<Dr_willis> Errietta,  some 'printers' have some extra tuneing tools.. but ive not messed with them much.
<Errietta> Shouldnt i "Clean Print headers"
<zagibu> bigrigger: yeah, but broken software is not useful, so...
<Dr_willis> Errietta,  are they dirty? i only do that if its sat for a long time
<Errietta> how am i sposed to know
<bigrigger> Daremonai: does netstat -tunap from terminal show that port as listening/open?
<Dr_willis> Errietta,  how are we supposed to know. :) is the printing messed up = try clean heads...
<Errietta> but it wont print at all
<Errietta> and im scared itll explode
<Dr_willis> Errietta,  check the cups logs. is the thing online? plugged in? on?
<Errietta> and then ill die
<Daremonai> bigrigger, yes
<Errietta> do u want me to die?
<Errietta> idk
<Pici> Errietta: Stop
<FloodBot2> Errietta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Errietta> illl ask my dad when he's back
<Errietta> O_o
<Dr_willis> Errietta,   we dont know either. good luck
<bigrigger> Daremonai: what error do they get?
<Dr_willis> I imagine it went offline when you opend the lid.
<Daremonai> bigrigger: "MSG: Contacting server." and stays there
<benste> no one knows about how to fix an aborted update?
<Daremonai> bigrigger, can we go to PM and I'll tell you the info, maybe you can understand better that way?
<bigrigger> Daremonai: your logs should show the error, i'm not familiar with ventrilo
<Daremonai> bigrigger, the tail -f etc. stuff you told me didn't show anything
<Daremonai> bigrigger, what i don't understand is that, I can login to it locally, I can telnet to it from outside, even ventrilo.com can know the status of my server, yet for some weird reason, outside people can't get in
<bigrigger> Daremonai: tail -f reads in real time, watch it as you invoke the error
<Dillizar> crdlb, nope still 800*600 my girlfriend will really kill me HELP :)
<Daremonai> bigrigger, the error is not being outputted on server side, it's like messages aren't even reaching it
<tony426> can someone tell me why in Top, python is using 100% cpu but in gnome system monitor it's not?
<crdlb> Dillizar: pastebin 'dmesg | grep -i nvidia' again
<bigrigger> Daremonai: you don't seem to be getting an error, just no connection, is ventrilo configured right?
<mezy1> how to uninstall a program or package?
<Daremonai> bigrigger, it worked out of nowhere just now, i didn't even change anything
<Pici> mezy1: apt-get remove packagename
<mezy1> ok
<bigrigger> Daremonai: well. sweet. probably a constipated port ;p
<Dreamglider> how do i delete a dir full with files in terminal ?
<Daremonai> bigrigger, hehe :)
<bigrigger> Dreamglider: rm -rf dir/
<Dillizar> crdlb, nothing happen !!!!!
<Dr_willis> Dreamglider, with CAREFULL use of the wildcards command line rm command. :)
<crdlb> Dillizar: no output?
<Dillizar> nope crdlb
<Superpig_> Hi folks. I've got a problem where my keyboard and mouse don't seem to be working at the XCFE login screen. I can switch to other TTYs and use the keyboard fine, so I'm thinking it's an X server problem. Anyone know how to start debugging it?
<benste> Dr_willis can you help me with my FF woun't start problem on which I try to get an answer on this IRC for 2h now?
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, how about 'sudo modprobe nvidia', then try it again?
<Dr_willis> benste,  ive no idea on the fix. other then to say check the forums.
<bigrigger> Dreamglider: safer to mv dir/  ~/safe-place  before you whack the whole directory, just to be safe. make the safe-dir first
<Dr_willis> benste,  and perhaps try opera till it gets fixed.
<lampard_hut> hi
<benste> Dr_willis
<lampard_hut> fuck u
<benste> nice idea
<brandonban6> Superpig_, i've heard of having a keyboard entry in your xorg file, you may check that out. I don't know much more then that, you can also check with they people in #xubuntu for help.
<Superpig_> brandonban6: yeah, I looked at the manpage for xorg.conf but it suggested that the system should be using 'reasonable defaults' if there's no entry for keyboard and mouse. cheers, I'll try #xubuntu then
<bigrigger> tony426: GUI apps can lie, the terminal rarely does.
<Dillizar> crdlb, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<red-lichtie> Superpig_: I think that xorg.conf values were moved to hal
<tony426> bigrigger: top was lying. had to end my screenlet app. it didn't recognize all cores of my quad
<Dillizar> crdlb, i really hate fatal error cuz it reminds me of windows :P
<Superpig_> red-lichtie: ah, ok. how/where do I start exploring that?
<mikevankuik> how can I login to a gnome session from ssh? (I need to login so I can use VNC)
<bigrigger> benste: in a terminal try ps aux |grep fire*  any multiple instances running?
<crdlb> Dillizar: well, it looks like something is broken with the driver you installed from nvidia.com
<red-lichtie> Superpig_: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
<Dr_willis> mikevankuik,  you can install/run a stand alone vncserver. and  do the same thing basicailly.. only you will not be shareing the current/seen local desktop on the remote box.
<crdlb> Dillizar: I'd suggest uninstalling it (sudo sh NVIDIA-whatever --uninstall)
<Dillizar> crdlb, lets make it simple ok! how can i remove them
<bigrigger> tony426: i've been wrong before, sorry.
<crdlb> in the long run, it'll be easier to get the stock driver working
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> k on my way
<red-lichtie> Superpig_: I have a file called /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi in there to sort out my input.x11_options.SHMConfig option
<mikevankuik> Dr_willis: I know :) but I like the way I got it setup right now :) all I need to do is login and I know its posible... did it once before but can't remember how
<benste> bigrigger, thanks for taking the time to help me :-) trying your command I just get the search task back - there is no open FF when trying to start FF I get an errorCouldn't find compatible GRE I think it's realted to the case that my sister abborted updates during install - cause now apt woun't remove or install Xulrunner, FF ....
<Dr_willis> mikevankuik,  i set up gnome to auto login via gdm. and set it to autostart that vncservice ... other then that.. no idea
<shey> Would anyone know what the linux alternative to Microsoft Money would be?
<bigrigger> mikevankuik: the easiest method is enable remote desktop on the remote. or ssh -l login hostname
<tony426> bigrigger: maybe you were right. someone told me pushing 1 in Top to account for all my cores and it works
<Dillizar> crdlb, its done they are removed now should i reboot :)
<bigrigger> benste: and firefox won't start at all?
<benste> yes
<Katangawise> Hi all! I'm using now gOS, it's based on ubuntu.. I'm trying open network-admin but it's writing me " network-admin:5253 unknown property GtkComboBox.items, Unable to lookup session..." After that, the window is opening BUT the "Unlock" button is unenabled.. Becouse of it I can't setup my internet :(
<crdlb> Dillizar: first, undo the changes to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<bigrigger> tony426: thanks for that tip!
<crdlb> Dillizar: make the DISABLED_MODULES line say DISABLED_MODULES=""
<benste> starting in a shell I get, "Could not find compatible GRE ..."
<mikevankuik> Dr_willis: its the way I thought I'd had set it up but I guess it didn't restart vnc and/or loged in.
<Dillizar> benste, go to system monitor and end all firefox processing
<bigrigger> benste: you could try removing/installing it
<sebsebseb> julia_: Guten Abend Hello
<kneeki> Does anyone else use Synergy2 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<kneeki> ^ having issues with the mouse being stuck at the top left corner of the screen
<benste> bigdrigger I tried via APT get remove firefox
<benste> lots of errors
<Superpig_> red-lichtie: Cheers. what kind of options is that referring to? Runtime kernel params or something?
<mikevankuik> bigrigger: I can access the machine thru ssh but how can I start the vnc?
<mikevankuik> so I can access the machine true vnc?
<Dillizar> crdlb, all back to default
<Dillizar> :)
<djbender> what file(s) stores the terminal color scheme?
<red-lichtie> benste: What do you get trying to start firefox in a shell ?
<bigrigger> benste: use synaptic and remove completely or apt-get --purge remove firefox not exactly sure of that syntax.
<Katangawise> Excuse me, friends! Somebody could help me please?
<sebsebseb> mikevankuik: create SSH account. connect using  net to it with the command log in.
<sebsebseb> mikevankuik: open another terminal
<Dillizar> benste, you cant run mozilla after rebooting?
<sebsebseb> mikevankuik: vncviewer -listen.  connect to the vnc localley.  does a reverse connect into other computer
<sebsebseb> mikevankuik: I missed most of your chat, so I don't know if that kind of thing is what your after
<Katangawise> Excuse me, friends! Somebody could help me please?
<benste> Dillizar, yes and I can't do APT with FF after reboot as well
<sebsebseb> !ask | Katangawise
<ubottu> Katangawise: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, now install nvidia-glx-new and linux-generic
<sebsebseb> Katangawise: with what?
<lakitu> grub question: win xp is on sdb5... i set the menu.lst to hd(1,4) - it says device doesn't exist - what do i do?
<lakitu> gparted says it's on sdb5
<Katangawise> sebsebseb,  I'm using now gOS, it's based on ubuntu.. I'm trying open network-admin but it's writing me " network-admin:5253 unknown property GtkComboBox.items, Unable to lookup session..." After that, the window is opening BUT the "Unlock" button is unenabled.. Becouse of it I can't setup my internet :(
<Dillizar> crdlb, all ready have them :(
<sebsebseb> Katangawise: don't know
<sebsebseb> Katangawise: also I think there is  #gos
<mikevankuik> sebsebseb: I'm trying to login to the graphic mode. via ssh. (then I can access the stuff thru vnc)
<benste> bigrigger, the --purge returned the same error, ended with dpkg error code (1)
<Katangawise> :( Thanks anyway..
<Superpig_> ah, hmm. I've found /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi that says it should be using the evdev driver. I wonder if I should try using the keyboard driver instead?
<Dillizar> benste, can you tell me witch ubuntu you are using firefox and what you did before this happen
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, just making sure; so you can reboot again now
<red-lichtie> benste: What error is firefox reporting when you try and start it in a shell ?
<Dillizar> crdlb, stand by
<benste> red-lichtie: Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<bigrigger> benste: use synaptic and use search, remove it completely, reload and re-install, you may need to rm -rf ~/.mozilla/
<Katangawise> Excuse me, friends! Somebody could help me please?
<DASPRiD> pidgin 2.5.2 is quite outdated, and now icq doesn't work anymore with it, 2.5.4 is from january, and 2.5.5 from 3rd march -- when can we except an update in the ubuntu repos, or is there an alternative repos for the most current pidgin version?
<benste> Dillizar: stable 8.10 with FF3 should be 3.0.7
<sayhellowhy> hello, could someone please tell me how to turn on wifi and turn off bluetooth? my wifi switch is on, and wireless is enabled in network manager
<shey> Katangawise: whats the issue?
<lakitu> any help? am locked out of my OS!
<Katangawise> shey,  I'm using now gOS, it's based on ubuntu.. I'm trying open network-admin but it's writing me " network-admin:5253 unknown property GtkComboBox.items, Unable to lookup session..." After that, the window is opening BUT the "Unlock" button is unenabled.. Becouse of it I can't setup my internet :(
<lakitu> see above, re GRUB
<red-lichtie> benste: try `sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global`
<Katangawise> sayhellowhy, iwconfig wlan0 up - tuerns on wireless
<djbender> this is bugging me to no end, i wish i could make the colors when i ssh other servers brighter, since I use a black background terminal
<i> hm
<Superpig_> hmm. Does anyone know where evdev would output log messages?
<shey> Katangawise: did you try their support forums? Just because something is BASED on Ubuntu, doesn't mean its an Ubuntu issue. That would be like me asking about Debian in here because Ubuntu is based on it.
<benste> red-lichtie:  sudo: xulrunner-1.9: command not found
<Dillizar> crdlb, ok my card its still in-use but still not working :) should i remove legacy?
<sayhellowhy> katangawise, i've tried that but i get unknown command up
<axisys> how do I make this persistent.. ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off .. ?
<axisys> short of putting it in a init script
<AxTe> #narutouchiha.com
<crdlb> Dillizar: legacy? you can't have both of them installed simultaneously anyway
<Iceman_B^ssh> halp! Im upgrading 8.04 to 8.10 using the builtin upgrader but I need to decide what to do with my menu.list I had to manually edit the (hdx,x) designations because the 8.04 detected devices incorrectly
<AxTe> #erotaku
<Iceman_B^ssh> how should I go about this?
<Katangawise> shey, good idea. thanks!
<red-lichtie> benste: http://www.google.com/search?q=Could+not+find+compatible+GRE+between+version+1.9.0.1+and+1.9.0.*&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Dillizar> crdlb, so i should remove it :D
<bigrigger> djbender: look in /home/username/.bashrc  look for, # uncomment for a colored prompt
<AxTe> ola
<AxTe> :3
<AxTe> xD
<crdlb> Dillizar: you have both nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-legacy installed?
<AxTe> .-.
<bigrigger> djbender: won't help much though on brightness
<Dillizar> yes crdlb :) is this the problem :(
<djbender> bigrigger, the problem is when I ssh into other non-ubuntu servers, this is more a general linux problem :-/
<blip-> thanks erUSUL, thanks jtaji   (for your telling me about /etc/hdparm.conf about 5 hours ago)
 * red-lichtie slaps forehead, benste's browser isn't working :(
<Katangawise> sayhellowhy, write "iwconfig" - watch on output.. may be it's not wlan0, but ath0 or something else..
<shey> Iceman_B^ssh: why not just grab your menu.list and save it, add it back after the upgrade. although I personally do not recommend it unless you have special repo entries.
<djbender> bigrigger, their default colors are quite dark
<lakitu> grub question: win xp is on sdb5... i set the menu.lst to hd(1,4) - it says device doesn't exist - what do i do? gparted says it's on sdb5
<bigrigger> djbender: yes thats true, you can set it a any bash prompt also
<erUSUL> blip-: no problem
<benste> red-lichtie: I already looked up those bug reports, but didn't find anything interesting
<lakitu> could it be a bios prob?
<Dillizar> crdlb, nope my bad i dont have it
<crdlb> Dillizar: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Myx0x3> does anyone here have an ventrilo server? or can sponsor an active wow guild?
<Flare183> !ot | Myx0x3
<ubottu> Myx0x3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dacvak> Hey
<Dillizar> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128927/
<FMK> hello why is my pidgin telling me that my version is too old even if i ran update und upgrade on the kubuntu terminal?
<Iceman_B^ssh> shey: the probnlem is, if I reboot with a new and ossibly incorrect bootloader, I wont be able to ghet into my OS
<Myx0x3> Flare183: what? :P
<Flare183> FMK: Same here
<phower> dd
<Dillizar> lol @ Myx0x3
<Iceman_B^ssh> neither Linux nor WinXP
<Flare183> Myx0x3: That's offtopic
<bigrigger> lakitu: it should be hd0,0 or something similiar depending on the drive/partition
<Iceman_B^ssh> or can I ?
<lakitu> bigrigger: but it's on sdb5
<FMK> Flare183: you are not alone ;)
<Myx0x3> Flare183: aha sorry ;P do you know any channel for it?
<Dacvak> I have an Nvidia 8800GTS. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and it didn't automatically install any of the video drivers. I'm running in low-graphics mode. How can I configure my graphics card properly?
<nahetss> I've been hearing some good things about Ubuntu Jaunty, looking forward to that release. Ext4 filesystem will be nice!
<Iceman_B^ssh> I could paste my cirrent menu.lst
<red-lichtie> benste: Open Synaptics, "mark for complete removal", apply, reinstall and "rm -rf ~/.mozilla", then you should have a new and naked firefox installation
<Flare183> Myx0x3: I would ask that question in here: #freenode
<djbender> bigrigger, i can turn on colors on these centOS servers but the colors are still dark to where its hard to read :-/
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, 'dmesg | grep -i nvidia' again; I'm only really interested in the line that has the version
<nahetss> how's the Jaunty gonna be?
<bigrigger> lakitu: it might be hd1,5
<FMK> Flare183: is there any solution for it?
<nahetss> and EXT4
<erUSUL> nahetss: ask in #ubuntu+1
<lakitu> bigrigger: i tried that
<Flare183> FMK: Not that I know of
<crdlb> Dacvak: did you try system > admin > hardware drivers?
<DASPRiD> pidgin 2.5.2 is quite outdated, and now icq doesn't work anymore with it, 2.5.4 is from january, and 2.5.5 from 3rd march -- when can we except an update in the ubuntu repos, or is there an alternative repos for the most current pidgin version?
<Iceman_B^ssh> shey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128928/
<Flare183> FMK: I suggest you submitting a bug report
<Dacvak> crdlb: Trying that now. Give me a moment. :)
<Dillizar> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128929/ there you go
<Flare183> !bugs | FMK
<ubottu> FMK: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<FMK> im on my way
<djbender> bigrigger, i copied my .bashrc to the remote servers and that solved the problem
<crdlb> Dillizar: yay, we can fix that
 * Dillizar is happy
<erUSUL> !backports | DASPRiD
<ubottu> DASPRiD: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Dillizar> crdlb, i am sure we can do this in a blink :P
<Flare183> FMK: Also, when you get finished submitting it, would you please give me the link to the bug report
<Flare183> ?
<crdlb> Dillizar: now we're going to edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common again, but just put DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia"
<lakitu> bigrigger: any ideas?
<crdlb> Dillizar: the reason being that, by process of elimination, it'll be forced to use nvidia_new
<bigrigger> lakitu: is the drive being mounted in /etc/fstab
<rdz> hi all. how can i emulate right mouse click on a macbookpro with control click on the touchpad?
<lakitu> bigrigger: i don't know - you know i'm talking about the grub bootloader screen, right?  THAT'S where it says cannot find device
<Dillizar> crdlb, i dont have legacy
<lakitu> when i select Win XP's entry
<dennda> With ant: Is the error The <ftp> type doesn't support the "retriesallowed" attribute. related to only ant 1.6 being available? It works on 1.7 but on 1.6 I get that error. Is this simply a versioning thing?
<DASPRiD> erUSUL, nevermind found it yet, waiting for next update
<crdlb> Dillizar: yes, that's why you're putting it in DISABLED_MODULES; if you look the the dmesg output, you'll see that ubuntu is loading 71.84, which is the -legacy version
<Dillizar> crdlb, why should i just install legacy :D or its not for my card
<Dillizar> should i reboot now crdlb
<bigrigger> lakitu: grub isn't finding the drive/partition, does it exist in /etc/fstab. I think grub needs re-configuring
<crdlb> Dillizar: make sure your xorg.conf says Driver "nvidia", then yes
<Dillizar> crdlb, pls tell me the path of  xorg.conf
<warriorforgod> Dillizar: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dillizar> merci :D
<cat6> does anyone familiar with the old CK kernel patches know if there is a current equivalent?
<FMK> Flare183: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/340138
<Flare183> FMK: Thank you
<Bagualas> is this a bug, or my windows are going full screen everytime?
<Iceman_B^ssh>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/128928/ <-- can anyone tell me where oh which drive my XP install is located? also, if grub maps the wrong partitions, how can I edit my grub after that reboot?
<dretchswatter> bagualas do you use compiz?
<Dillizar> crdlb, ok lemme restart :)
<Bagualas> dretchswatter, yep
<Bagualas> dretchswatter, but im not using any effect that do that I think
<warriorforgod> Iceman_B^ssh: Looks like xp is on the first partition of your 1st hard drive.
<IntuitiveNipple> djbender: You could use "dircolors -b FILE" (or -c, depending on shell) to set custom colours. Maybe have it conditionally executed in ~/.bashrc if the SSH_CONNECTION variable is set?
<dretchswatter> bagualas it's prolly a compiz bug I have that sometimes too. If you get to the desktop, by making a shortcut in the compiz settings, you can right click the windows in your task bar and in advanced, it'll say fullscreena dnt here you go. just uncheck it
<skybound> i seem to have a problem with pidgin (2.5.2-0ubuntu1) when connecting with icq. it keeps telling me to update, client is too old. similiar to 244591 back in July 2008. Can confirm this, or what am i missing?
<blip-> i r guru.  ask me qwestshons.
<Iceman_B^ssh> warriorforgod: alright, I think that's correct. its been a while since I looked at the configuration
 * dretchswatter ask's blip- a dumb questions and waits
<DASPRiD> skybound, either download 2.5.5 manually or wait for the repos update, should come soon
<erUSUL> cat6: con kolivas left kernel development so nobody does equivalent work
<DASPRiD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/340075
<skybound> DASPRiD: ok, thanks
<Iceman_B^ssh> k, I'll just reboot then with the installed bundled menu/lst
<Dacvak> I've installed the proper drivers for my 8800GTS, but now Ubuntu doesn't detect my HDTV as a monitor anymore. It works in windows at 13XX x 768.
<Flare183> FMK: Look at your bug report again. I made some changes to improve it
<reduz> Help! I removed pulseaudio because it was freezing all the damn time and i had to kill it and reload it, but now i don't have sound at all. how do i make alsa not use pulseaudio anymore?
<bigrigger> lakitu: (hd0,0) in the chainloader if grub was setup right, the mbr will tell it where to go, i hope]
<Dacvak> I can't get it to detect in Ubuntu, though. Any ideas?
<Flare183> !language | reduz
<ubottu> reduz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<reduz> Flare183, oh sorry about it
<Dillizar> crdlb, nope just made it worst now its 640*480
<Flare183> reduz: np
<blip-> dretchswatter: do not mock my guruness. i r guru #1...
<reduz> basically, pulseaudio is dying all the time, and i can't manage to fix it
<reduz> so i removed it, but no sound now
<crdlb> Dillizar: what's the version in   dmesg | grep -i nvidia   now?
<dretchswatter> blip: I am not mocking it, but testing your patience.
<Flare183> reduz: Try using Alsa
<lakitu> bigrigger: hm, ok
<Dillizar> crdlb, [   32.549517] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<onats_> is it possible to adjust the LCD brightness for desktop installations of ubuntu?
<Bagualas> dretchswatter, didnt understand how do fix
<bigrigger> reduz: install esound and set preferences , sound to auto-detect
<bigrigger> reduz: it worked for me
<Dillizar> crdlb, [   33.504827] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, that part is good now
<Dillizar> crdlb,  but i need 173 not 169
<blip-> dretchswatter: ok you got me :D    </troll>
<reduz> bigrigger, i don't want esound, i want plain alsa with dmix
<crdlb> Dillizar: why?
<Dillizar> cuz my card needs 173
<skybound> reduz: i followed this instructions and it worked fine for me: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/
<crdlb> Dillizar: no it doesn't?
<dretchswatter> bagualas: if you manage to get to your desktop, then right click on the window title on your task bar and go to advanced --> and then uncheck fullscreen
<crdlb> Dillizar: it's a FX 5200, right?
<dretchswatter> blip- /me wins xD
<blip-> :)
<Dillizar> yes crdlb
<dretchswatter> :)
<benste> red-lichtie: benste: Open Synaptics, "mark for complete removal", apply, reinstall and "rm -rf ~/.mozilla", then you should have a new and naked firefox installation
<benste> --> didn't work
<crdlb> Dillizar: 169.12 is fine then; you just can't use anything _newer_ than 173.x
<Dillizar> k crdlb  now what
<Bagualas> dretchswatter, I can see the desktop, but dont find the advanced
<red-lichtie> benste: What are you getting from a terminal start now, the same message ?
<Dillizar> crdlb, be fast i am running on 50hz pls
<Dillizar> you cant imagine the pain :)
<dretchswatter> on the bottom or maybe top of your screen, there'll be a bar with all your programs for you to navigate them. Right click on the one thats fullscreen and go to advanced and then uncheck fullscren
<dretchswatter> fullscreen*
<dretchswatter> bagualas: look up ^.^
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, first of all, run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and restart X (don't reboot)
<reduz> skybound, awesome, thanks!
<crdlb> Dillizar: just to make sure it's not that simple
 * red-lichtie falls in love with cairo-dock
<Dillizar> ok crdlb i am restarting the X
<Bagualas> dretchswatter, next to resize, restore, maximize?
<mikem562> Hey, can anyone help me with replacing lilo with grub?
<skybound> reduz: you are welcome
<red-lichtie> benste: What version of xul-runner do you have ?
<dixon2081>  i have a question, cannot log into xcfe or the gnome desktop, how would i remove those completely to where the settings that i had on there will be removed so that when i go to reinstall them, the settings are standard?
<CQ> hello, if I want to have /var/www owned by another user, is it enough to add www-data to teh group of that user?
<benste> red-lichtie, I think it's 1.9
<Dillizar> crdlb, ok restated now what
<red-lichtie> benste: Synaptics -> "Quick search:" = "xul"
<Fudge> hi guys, to use ubuntu native on its own partition can you just use the boot loader in c:\ with windows and put it in the boot.ini?
<espiralll> hola buenas noches
<espiralll> alguien ke hable en castellano
<Fudge> to maintain the windows boot manager
<red-lichtie> !ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<Dacvak> Hey, I've been out of the Ubuntu scene for a while. What's the best way to install Beryl? (If that's still the top-tier pretty-GUI)
<sebsebseb> Dacvak: you can find Beryl installation instructions on: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, it's very hard to get the actual error from a failed nvidia startup on ubuntu, so you'll have to manually start X with startx and copy the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to your home dir so that it doesn't get overwritten
<tgreer> Hi al
<benste> red-lichtie: 1.9.0.7
<sebsebseb> tgreer: hi
<mikem562> any help on replacing lilo with grub?? i've tired but for some reason when i reboot, lilostill comes up
<benste> red -lichtie: but libxul is 1.8.1.16
<tgreer> daft question, how do you hide interfaces with NetworkManager/nm-applet? I have a WWAN card with ttyACM[0-2] and i only want one of them to show.
<red-lichtie> benste: Thats what I have
<Dillizar> crdlb, ok pls wait while i copy
<swegner> Hi all.  I'm looking for a utility to take automatic incremental backups to a disk.  Should have GUI + CLI for setup and recovery, and have automatic and configurable scheduling.  Any ideas?  Is there a comparison somewhere of the options out there?
<erUSUL> !beryl | Dacvak
<ubottu> Dacvak: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<_VIM_>  swegner sbackup is good for that (once installed you'll see the menu under  System> Administration > Configure backups or something like that)
<O__o> how to play rmvb in ubuntu?
<O__o> is it w32codecs?
<red-lichtie> benste: Just for the hell of it, try creating a new user (testmoz) or something, logon to that user to split the difference between a user dependant error or a general firefox error
<swegner> _VIM_: thanks, I'll try that
<red-lichtie> Logon to that user and see if firefox starts
<benste> nice idea :-)
<methods> any reason running xinit would not have glx support ?
<Dillizar> crdlb, i have copied the xorg.0.log now what
<Nanner-Puss> Ok guys
<red-lichtie> Ok Nanner-Puss :)
<dretchswatter> okay red-lichtie
<Nanner-Puss> I have a question
<crdlb> Dillizar: err, you have to stop gdm, run startx, _then_ copy the log
<O__o> where is w32codecs?
<crdlb> Dillizar: the idea is to get a log of X failing to start with the nvidia driver; not just the VESA failsafe log
<O__o> sudo apt-get install w32codecs doesnt work
<Nanner-Puss> Will this adapter work with ubuntu?
<Nanner-Puss> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8544989&st=Wifi+adapter&lp=11&type=product&cp=1&id=1188560188149
<Nanner-Puss> Wifi adapter
<tjingboem> is there a repository for a PPC Mac (iBook)?
<Dillizar> crdlb, hmm i am going to that just i want to tell you that now i can run compiz
<erUSUL> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<tjingboem> thanks
<crdlb> Dillizar: then it sounds like the nvidia driver is running
<crdlb> Dillizar: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to verify
<Dillizar> crdlb, yeah but 640*480
<pieces> hi all, my firefox has no boarders around it so I cannot minimize it or resize, and it is on top of my panels so I cannot access other options without using alt tab, can someone please explain how to fix this?
<crdlb> Dillizar: the nvidia driver seems to be bad at picking a good default resolution, especially on old chips
<red-lichtie> pieces: Sounds like your window manager croaked
<Dillizar> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128940/
<benste> red-lichtie - didn't work
<pieces> red -lichtie everything else is fine thought...
<h4x0r> somebody use partimage before
<erUSUL> pieces: maybe is in full screen mode? press F11 (twice if needed)
<Flare183> pieces: press alt+ f2 and type in metacity --replace
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, looks good (except for the 640x480 part :)
<Flare183> h4x0r: I have
<h4x0r> it work
<unkiltdscotsman> hello
<Flare183> h4x0r: Yes
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<h4x0r> thanks
<Dillizar> crdlb, is it possible to fix it
<pieces> erUSUL: lol that was it, i couldn't find that option in view thought... thanks
<crdlb> Dillizar: ... why do you have 640x480 modelines in your xorg.conf?
<ahmed-araby> hi one of my friends got message saying failed to install grub , Is it enough to just install grub manually
<erUSUL> pieces: no problem
<Dillizar> crdlb, i dont know tell me what to do and i will do it :)
<red-lichtie> benste: Your best bet might be Server: irc.mozilla.org Channel: #firefox then
<mikem562> anyone here any good with grub? I've tried grub, root (hda0,0) setup(hda0,0), i add my entry to the menu.lst but when I reboot, it still loads stupid lilo??
<crdlb> Dillizar: ok, remove the ModeLine line from Section "Monitor"; and remove the _entire_ SubSection "Display" in Section "Screen"
<mysticdarkhack> I have a question if anyone answer this. In kde4, you have a folder directory display on the desktop, is there a way to have the kind of feature in gnome like in kde4?
<Flare183> mikem562: Then remove lilo
<Dr_willis> mikem562,  try setup hd0  not hd0,0 perhaps
<crdlb> Dillizar: that means from SubSection "Display" to EndSubSection (four lines in total)
<mikem562> Flare183, how can I remove the lilo? and i'll try the setup hd0 as well
<erUSUL> mysticdarkhack: ~/Desktop/ directory is displayed on the Desktop
<Dr_willis> mikem562,  or whatever it is called...  hdXXX,0 is the first Parittion omn the hd.. hd0 is the mbr OF the drive.
<Flare183> mysticdarkhack: Yes, add a new widget called Folder View, and on the properties of it, put Desktop
<benste> red-lichtie: I may do so later on, but I spended more than 6 h on this problem now, I'll reintall the machine tomorrow, thanks for you help
<techII> 20 minutes now, firefox is frozen, constant drive activity, overall my machine is very sluggish (fsync issue?)
<Dillizar> crdlb, PROGRESS i can open nvidia configuration can we do smt with that
<Flare183> mikem562: Use synaptic to remove it
<crdlb> Dillizar: just stick with fixing the xorg.conf for now
<crdlb> Dillizar: if you don't get a good resolution with those lines removed, then you can play with nvidia-settings
<mikem562> thanks guys, hopefully back soon with some good news
<mysticdarkhack> erUSUL, what I meant is the plasma desktop type like kde4
<red-lichtie> benste: OK, sorry I couldn't help you sort it
<pieces> Does anyone know how to set the resolutions different for dual monitors using FGLRX driver, my resolution is huge, and basically half of it is just hung of, almost like i should have 4 monitors
<perlmonkey> hi, is it possible to have ubuntu installed twice on two separate hdd's on a system and have it so you can select which hdd to boot from?
<h4x0r> yes
<red-lichtie> perlmonkey: Yes
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: just configure grub to boot them
<perlmonkey> how would I do that? I installed on my 2nd hdd but i can't seem to boot from it, theres no option on the grub bootloader menu
<perlmonkey> ah
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: you have to manually configure grub to boot the second installation
<perlmonkey> maybe thats where I went wrong, i do install grub on 2nd hdd but I think i need to do something to first hdd install?
<perlmonkey> ok
<divXjunk> I have ubuntu hardy installed IN winXP (second option from live cd) Can I 'copy' this in winXP install to a partition on my hd, converting to a 'real' instalation so to speak?
<Dillizar> crdlb, i dont want to sound like a asshole but can you make the changes and i will past them back the whore xorg :)
<Dillizar> pls
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<h4x0r> yes
<erUSUL> !away > Raphael_S[0FF]
<ubottu> Raphael_S[0FF], please see my private message
<jaw> HI need h help on disk speed
<erUSUL> !ask | jaw
<ubottu> jaw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kane77> is it normal that all my processes have nice value of 20?
<rww> divXjunk: Sure. You'll need to use LVPM. Its homepage is at http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html . The instructions for transferring to a dedicated partition are about 2/3 of the way down the page.
<Dillizar> can you crdlb :)??
<perlmonkey> ok here's the problem... grub menu.lst requires the kernel path but I can't access or boot the 2nd hdd to get it, what to do?
<divXjunk> rww thx i'm gonna check it out!!
<Dr_willis> perlmonkey,  by 'get' you mean to discover it?
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: mount the partition of the second hd and take a look
<perlmonkey> Dr_willis: yes
<jaw> My disks ar slow - I thin its due to libata http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090841
<Dr_willis> perlmonkey,  mount the filesystem and look.. like erUSUL  said
<perlmonkey> erUSUL: doh, obvious thanks, I think my brain is switched off tonight =)
<sopho> re
<Dacvak> Is there any way to enable vsync using compiz-fusion?
<alanbshepard70> How can I bring up an eth0 interface with a static IP before I login? I need to be able to login to a remote machine should it reboot but it doesn't bring up the eth0 interface until after login. I tried modifying /etc/network/interfaces and adding ifconfig commands to /etc/rc.local all fail.
<crdlb> Dillizar: just run: sudo dexconf; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<crdlb> Dillizar: the first will give you a default xorg.conf; the second should edit it for nvidia
<myron> I am trying to use emerald instead of metacity as my window manager, on first boot, emerald is enabled, then metacity loads. How can I prevent metacity from loading
<n2diy> my box got whacked. /etc/group, /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, and /etc/gshadow files were all changed, at nearly the same time, and there permissions were changed from 600 to 644. I restored all the files from there backups, but I cant't do anything to the box, sudo doesn't work, since the root passwd is not found.
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  chroot in and set a root password?> (ick) :()
<mikem562> Thanks Flare & Dr, Workes like a charm now = )
<erUSUL> jaw: and output of "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb" ? paste it please
<rww> alanbshepard70: set it up in /etc/network/interfaces, and add an "auto eth0" line before them. Here's an example from mine, which autoconnects to eth0 and wlan0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128946/
<pieces> Does anyone know how to set the resolutions different for dual monitors that are using FGLRX driver, my resolution is huge, and basically half of it is just kinda hangs off to the right, almost like it thinks I have 4 monitors
<erUSUL> alanbshepard70: use /etc/network/interfaces
<Dillizar> crdlb, VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a  Driver line.
<magcius> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<n2diy> Dr_Willus, ok.
<crdlb> Dillizar: silly nvidia-xconfig; you can do it yourself though; just add Driver "nvidia" to Section "Device"
<Tonitoni> hello
<niklas_> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<alanbshepard70> rww: I did have auto eth0 before address 192.168.x.x and so on. Still didn't work and when I did login the network manager locked out the interface and said interface not managed.
<niklas_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> alanbshepard70: man interfaces... 4 lines like 1. auto eth0 2. iface eth0 inet static 3. address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 4. netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Dillizar> crdlb, in the xorg?
<crdlb> Dillizar: yes, in the xorg.conf
<gladiator> hi
<magcius> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<erUSUL> alanbshepard70: added to the file should suffice... you may have to add a line with default gateaway and or more lines for nameservers etc
<alanbshepard70> erUSUL: Let me give it another try.....
<rww> alanbshepard70: NetworkManager conflicts with interfaces settings sometimes. You might want to remove it...
 * rww did
<gladiator> can someone help me diagnose my internet connectivity? i have noticed that my internet is considerably slower than it is on windows
<erUSUL> rww: alanbshepard70 NM should ignore ifaces listed in interfaces
<Dillizar> crdlb, it was already nvidia :/
<rww> erUSUL, alanbshepard70: Right, which is what "interface not managed" means...
<crdlb> Dillizar: maybe nvidia-xconfig did it anyway; if it says Driver "nvidia", you can just restart X
<Dacvak> How do I enable the emerald themes I download?
<oskar> hi, i have a problem with pidgin, latest version 2.5.2. when going online with the icq account, it says, the pidgin version is too old. this was a problem long ago, but shouldn't be now anymore. any hints? there was a self-compiled version installed in /usr/local/, but that is removed. can i force to overwrite eventually left files? how can i find out?
<sinewaav> haven't had a single hangup since dual-booting my laptop....thanks ubuntu 64bit :)
<alanbshepard70> rww, erUSUL: Ah it's starting to make sense. I hope it works this time.....
<andrex> ciao a tutti
<red-lichtie_> Dillizar: PMFJI, but did you zaap youut XServer after updating ?
<red-lichtie_> *your
<erUSUL> alanbshepard70: good luck
<rww> oskar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/340075
<Dillizar> zaap >> red-lichtie_
<Dillizar> ??
<alanbshepard70> erUSUL: Well I made the changes, saved and rebooted but the computer still won't even respond to a ping or accept connections.
<red-lichtie_> Dillizar: CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE, full XServer restart
<Mark_> gladiator, your internet should be faster or the same on linux. is a speed test showing you as slow or just 'feels' slower?
<oskar> rww:  oh, it's a news problem ;) thanks!
<erUSUL> alanbshepard70: can you post your "/etc/network/interfaces" ; "ifconfig -a" and "ip route" output? pastebin?
<gladiator> Mark_: i didnt do a speedtest. but its too slow to be just a hunch
<gladiator> let me do a speed test and report back
<Mark_> check a few different ones of course
<cr4> What command would I use to copy a .zip from 1 server to another?
<erbish> hi
<alanbshepard70> erUSUL: I could but it worked this time, 3rd times a charm. Thanks for the help, same to you rww.
<Dillizar> red-lichtie_, where should i do that
<erUSUL> alanbshepard70: no problem
<Lkn4space> can anyone help me with a new video driver setup? I'm not sure what i need to do.
<Mark_> if you want a good test, try from a command line:  wget ftp://ftp1.optonline.com/test64
<daftykins> both Linux with SSH enabled on the destination server cr4 ?
<Zeroyez> hi, can dd zero write a hard drive while skipping over already-zeroed areas?
<red-lichtie_> I think he found it :)
<rww> alanbshepard70: glad I could help :)
<gidna> Hi
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<job_> i use evolution as my mail client.  i would like a clean install of ubuntu but i want to save my emails.  anybody knows how to save emails in evolution?
<rww> Zeroyez: I don't think so. I use it to zero drives too, and haven't seen an option for that.
<Zeroyez> i've got a 300 gb partition i'd like to zero fill, but only about 12 gb of that is non-zeroes
<daftykins> Zeroyez, "man dd" to find out
<Lkn4space> can anyone help me with a new video driver?
<erUSUL> job_: Evolution has a Backup option on File menu that backups everything mails and configuration... use it
<Dillizar> crdlb, i have deleted the things you told me to delete and now i cant activate the compiz
<Dillizar> :(
<job_> erUSUL thank you i will try it.
<gidna> Does anybody use doom builder on linux?
<erUSUL> !ask | Lkn4space
<ubottu> Lkn4space: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> Dillizar: does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say VESA now?
<Zeroyez> lol how do i exit man?
<Cronos> /j #ubuntu-installer
<Lkn4space> i could use some video drive help.
<fosco_> Zeroyez: q
<cr4> daftykins: yes, both linux with ssh
<rww> Zeroyez: press "q"
<Zeroyez> thanks
<crdlb> Dillizar: pastebin that and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> Lkn4space: with what video card?
<Lkn4space> Cedega Diagnostics Report
<Lkn4space> Generated: Mon Mar  9 21:10:39 2009 GMT
<Lkn4space> Starting test: dependency
<Lkn4space> dependency: passed
<Lkn4space> Starting test: soundcard
<Lkn4space> soundcard: passed
<FloodBot2> Lkn4space: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> if SSH server is running on the destination cr4, "scp /path/to/file user@host:/path/to/put"
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Lkn4space
<ubottu> Lkn4space: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dillizar> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128951/
<daftykins> you can replace "host" with an IP address
<cr4> thanks
<crdlb> Dillizar: /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<Cronos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/334281 <- is there a way to stop it going to the set up page when booting, and just going back to the oem load?
<Tonitoni> hello, I just upgraded to Ubuntu from Debian and it was working last night but after I installed all the updates and rebooted, the screen goes blank after the Ubuntu startup symbol. I've tried on two diff monitors.
<gladiator> Mark_: my download speed as measured by speedtest.net is 115 kbps. my connection is 512kbps
<rickard> I want to encrypt my emails, where can I get a certificate?
<Dillizar> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128952/
<gladiator> on windows i got 480kbps
<crdlb> Dillizar: bah, it switched to vesa again
<erUSUL> rickard: you can use openpgp via gpg that does not need a certificate only that you generate a keypair
<sinewaav> @ speedtest.net i got 15674kbps
<erUSUL> rickard: there are many guides on internet
<atari> hi
<atari> hi
<atari> i've got a md5sum error in the flash player on UNR. does anyone have an idea how to contact anyone of the devs?
<crdlb> Dillizar: you haven't rebooted since having compiz working?
<rww> rickard: Most certificate providers will do SSL certs. I've used http://www.thawte.com/secure-email/personal-email-certificates/index.html?click=DoYouNeedTo-SecureMail before. You could also try gpg, which doesn't require you get a certificate.
<_VIM_> rickard: you might want the GUI too: sudo apt-get install seahorse
<Dillizar> nope crdlb just x restart
<gigasoft> Problem with audio playbacck
<erUSUL> Tonitoni: "upgraded to Ubuntu from Debian" <<< clean install you meant?
<Las1> is there any way to reinstall a package and all of it's dependencies?
<Cronos> /j v#ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !bugs | atari
<ubottu> atari: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Tonitoni> erUSL: yes clean install
<sinewaav> just apt-get it
<crdlb> Las1: "all of its dependencies" would be half the system
<erbish> maybeOff: do you have any suggestion for any service/application which can safely store my forum/blog/etc. accounts/passwords?
<Las1> crdlb: yes, that's what I want
<Las1> crdlb: I have a half-working install that failed and is now rather broken
<erUSUL> Tonitoni: what graphic card? how you installed the graphic drivers?
<crdlb> Las1: I'm no apt guru :/
<Las1> k
<Dillizar> lol @ crdlb
<Tonitoni> erUSUL I think it's NVIDIA and they were working before. I can also see the Ubuntu symbol and the loading bar before it goes black
<crdlb> Dillizar: I guess you should try a reboot :/ if that doesn't work, we have to use that manual startx test I mentioned earlier
<PowerMOos> I am getting my ICQ client is too old to connect to ICQ, to upgrade pidgin.  However, I don't have a new pidgin version after sudo apt-get update , do I have to download and compile it myself ?
<gladiator> so anyone? my internet is working considerably slower on ubnuntu then on windows. any clues pointers?
<Dillizar> yeap crdlb lemme restart
<erUSUL> Tonitoni: may you used envyng if that's the case you have to reinstall the drivers... but if you do not get even to safe graphics mode ....
<PowerMOos> Eh, that didn't display right for me.  (Client error?)
<PowerMOos> I am getting my ICQ client is too old to connect to ICQ, to upgrade pidgin.  However, I don't have a new pidgin version after sudo apt-get update , do I have to download and compile it myself ?
<PowerMOos> There we are
<FloodBot2> PowerMOos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gengiscat> hello everybody
<PowerMOos> :-|
<rww> PowerMOos: It's a known bug. There's information and a PPA with a fix at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/340075
<qdii> hello. I would like to be able to open another session of X server but everytime I try (using "startx -- :1" for instance) , my computer freezes with black screen
<erUSUL> PowerMOos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/340075 <<<< enable backports
<erUSUL> !backports | PowerMOos
<ubottu> PowerMOos: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Tonitoni> erUSUL: I haven;t tried a non-graphical reboot because I am lost when I get to command line
<rww> erUSUL: Where on that bug does it say that backports fixes anything?
<erUSUL> PowerMOos: or get it from wwww.getdeb.net
<rickard> I just installed tidy,, but no shortcut was made.. how do I start it?
<Danu> Hello I forgot my password in Seahorse (to decode a file, it's a pgp), is it anyway to change it or recovery it?
<Master_Of_Insani> hey, i'm getting no volume from my mic. i've fixed skype's settings so it works ok, but i'm just getting no volume from it
<erUSUL> rww: backports can contain a new version of pidgin with the isuue resolved
<rww> erUSUL: In this case, it doesn't.
<erUSUL> rww: yep just checked hence the pointer to getdeb
<PowerMOos> erUSUL, isn't backports "hardy-backports" (Unsupported updates) ?
<Dillizar> crdlb, ok lets do that
<methods> help
<Dillizar> what do i need to do crdlb
<Master_Of_Insani> anyone know how to fix my mic so it actually picks up. i'm getting no volume from it at all
<erUSUL> PowerMOos: get it from here http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<crdlb> Dillizar: you know, I should just make a little script to do it
<Mark_> gladiator, some speedtests might seem slow because flash/java on linux can be quirky in certain situations, like 64 bit.. thats why i suggested a test with something like wget or just a fast download
<PowerMOos> erUSUL, That seems to be the only option
<nibsa1242b> Master_Of_Insani: check that is enabled in alsamixer (from the commandline)
<nibsa1242b> Need help fixing sound. Worked until most recent update and restart.
<Dillizar> crdlb, now i cant run "hardware drivers" its crushing
<Tonitoni> erUSUL if I reloaded the OS using the desktop from the DVD do you think it might work? Last night it was fine until the restart
<rww> PowerMOos: either that or from one of the PPAs from the bug report. 2.5.5 isn't in the main repositories yet.
<Mark_> gladiator, theres nothing to really tune like there is on windows, like receive window, etc.
<Master_Of_Insani> nibsa1242b, i only have two channels on there. master and capture. both are turned up high
<PowerMOos> erUSUL, I would need all 4 debs ?
<erUSUL> Tonitoni: you can not boot with a previous kernel (if the update brought a new one)?
<JOKER> hello evryone
<gladiator> Mark_: let me try and do a direct download..
<Tonitoni> erUSUL oh. I'm new to this.
<erUSUL> PowerMOos: so it seems   pidgin  (566.2 kB)  ,  pidgin-data  (7.2 MB)  ,  libpurple0  (1.5 MB)  ,  libpurple-bin  (100.2 kB)
<nibsa1242b> Master_Of_Insani: move to the right with the arrow key, make sure one isn't hiding. and obvious dumb question --> check to make sure its plugged into correct port
<erUSUL> PowerMOos: install first the libs then the others
<savid> After replacing linux with Windows at my wife's request (she always griped about wanting Windows back),  she IM'd me w/ this:  http://pastebin.com/m62b708ab
<Master_Of_Insani> nibsa1242b, checked both. that's all i seem to get :\
<crdlb> Dillizar: don't worry about that now
<tk8> what would happen if i installed ubuntu over fedora 10?  would my files get erased?
<Danu> Hello I forgot my password in Seahorse (to decode a file, it's a pgp), is it anyway to change it or recovery it?
<skyl> I want my terminal, when transparent to see the window right under it rather than clear through to the Desktop... what package do I need to have?
<Master_Of_Insani> is there another command line mixer or anything :s
<sofi1> Does anyone know to emulate
<erUSUL> Tonitoni: well with the data i have i can not see what may be wrong. you can boot into recovery mode and run 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<crdlb> skyl: are you using a compositing manager?
<Sake> Hey can anyone help me with grub?
<nibsa1242b> Danu: nope, you just need to remember the password
<skyl> crdlb not that I know of
<erUSUL> sofi1: emulate what?
<crdlb> skyl: using gnome?
<skyl> crdlb yes
<JOKER> i would attempt to create a virtual machine instead of emulate
<crdlb> skyl: what is system > prefs > appearance > visual effects set to?
<Sake> I'm currently setting it up to boot win 7 and ubuntu, but I don't know if I've done it right
<gladiator> Mark_: a direct download of the kernel from kernel.org is downloading at 14kbps
<Tonitoni> erUSUL: DO I do that by ctl/alt f1?
<Danu> :( well I guess i lost the file, Thanks anyway nibsa1242b
<gladiator> sorry 14 kBps
<tuxforce> hi
<nibsa1242b> Master_Of_Insani: you can check with the pulse daemon to see if mic is enagled
<Sake> So can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> Tonitoni: if you can get to a virtual console you can do it from there
<Mark_> gladiator, type (at a terminal): ip addr
<nibsa1242b> Danu: the point of encryption is that you have to have the password... next time if you are going to forget your password, don't encrypt/ use weaker encryption
<erUSUL> Tonitoni: if not choose recovery mode from the grub menu (at boot)
<Mark_> look for the number after the word 'mtu'
<JOKER> sake have you attempted to try wine?
<Sake> yea
<Sake> I"m dual booting so i can run my games
<Danu> OK
<tgm4883_> on a ubuntu mini 9, should 'uname -m' return i686 or some lpia variant?
<JOKER> ok... just what is it that you are attempting to do?
<Sake> joker: I fixed the bootloader with a tool called super grub disk
<Tonitoni> erUSUL What can I expect after I do that? I'm a GUI user unless someone walks me through commands
<BrandonB> :s
<Sake> JOKER: I'm trying to dual boot win 7 and ubuntu
<nibsa1242b> savid lol, thats great... tell her to get Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware... it'll probably remove what ever she has ( tp://www.malwarebytes.org/ )
<JOKER> ok... was wondering is all
<Sake> JOKER: I can now boot ubuntu again, but there is no option for win 7
<Mark_> gladiator, mtu should be 1500 for ethernet connections generally, some dsl that uses pppoe might be 1492
<erUSUL> Tonitoni: that will regenerate the Xserver configuration. hopefully with a wroking one. once done reboot and cross your fingers
<waylandbill> is there a known issue of mysql server not starting on 8.10 amd64? I rebooted and now it fails to start. I tried purging all databases and apt cache and reinstalling. No luck. /var/log files that have mysql in their name don't offer any indication as they are 0 byte.
<rww> tgm4883_: if it's running Ubuntu Mobile, it should return lpia. If not, i686 or amd64.
<nibsa1242b> why does Ubuntu constantly have issues with sound?
<skyl> crdlb they were set to None then I got Desktop effects could not be enabled
<JOKER> so you are on a dual boot?
<Sake> joker: I know how to add it, I'm just not sure how to find the (hd0,0) thingy
<nibsa1242b> I upgraded with the auto update last night, and now I have no sound.
<crdlb> skyl: what video card?
<tgm4883_> rww, hmm.  I reinstalled using the dell disk, and i
<JOKER> ok...
<ubuntiana>  #ubuntu.it
<Sake> JOKER:  NRN, they are both there
<Tonitoni> erUSUL thanks, I'll try and see what happens
<Mark_> nibsa1242b, try restarting pulseaudio
<tgm4883_> rww, im getting i686
<JOKER> ok
<Sake> JOKER: But I can only boot one of them
<skyl> crdlb ATI Radeon, not sure which
<nibsa1242b> Mark_: the only way I know how to do that is pulseaudio -
<crdlb> skyl: lspci | grep -i vga
<JOKER> yes... i see that... selection
<PowerMOos> erUSUL, I'm guessing guifications and the other plugins will work in 2.5.5 or do I have to get those too ?
<nibsa1242b> Mark_: the only way I know how to do that is pulseaudio -k , pulseaudio -D ... I've already done that
<gladiator> Mark_: i am on wifi connected to a router. 4: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 576 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<skyl> crdlb 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]
<b0ne1> hi i have a question. i plugged my usb mp3 player in and want to copy music into it. but i cant find my mp3 player anywhere on my ubuntu.
<Sake> joker: :D I just need to add the link to the grub menu so I can boot it
<Mark_> nibsa1242b, kill all the pulse audio crap in the terminal with kill, then start it as a regular user with the pulse-session command
<erUSUL> PowerMOos: dunno really not a heavy pidgin user myself
<PowerMOos> erUSUL, The version in the repos
<rww> tgm4883_: I guess the dell installer doesn't use Ubuntu Mobile. It's not that much of a problem; lpia is just iX86 with some settings changed.
<PowerMOos> erUSUL, oh
<JOKER> yep
<nibsa1242b> Mark_: all I get is "W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<nibsa1242b> "
<crdlb> skyl: on intrepid?
<Sake> PowerMOos: I use pidgin
<skyl> crdlb jaunty
<Mark_> nibsa1242b, thats a normal error
<crdlb> skyl: you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 then
<skyl> doh!
<Sake> PowerMOos: What do you need help with?
<tgm4883_> rww, ok, thanks for the info
<savid> nibsa1242b,  thanks I'll take a look at that one. Though, being a linux guy you know how I hate paying for things ;-)
<Mark_> yea gladiator, your mtu is probably the problem
<JOKER> i am not too familiar with windows 7.. i was an xp user switched to ubuntu
<nibsa1242b> savid: its free as in beer, unless you want the constant monitoring feature
<PowerMOos> Sake, erUSUL , I reinstalled them, they work OK with the new one.
<erUSUL> gladiator:  mtu 576 <<<< that's a very low mtu value... it should be ~1500
<Sake> JOKER: Yea i used vista but killed it
<nibsa1242b> Mark_: ok, I tried killall pulseaudio , and then pulse-session ... nothing
<rww> skyl: Jaunty doesn't have fglrx right now, so desktop effects won't work
<savid> nibsa1242b,  ah
<JOKER> i do know that ubuntu plays nicely with xp.. not sure about vista
<Mark_> gladiator, wireless speed could be anything (a microwave, a cordless phone, etc) but that mtu is definately too low
<b0ne1> if i type in tail -n0 -f /var/log/messages it says that it recognises the mp3 player
<Sake> PowerMOos: yea, it should work though
<Sake> soz
<henryC> anybody know of a navicat-like (but free) tool that will run on Ubuntu?
<Sake> JOKER: it should work
<Sake> JOKER: Ive done it b4
<PowerMOos> Yes, albums, guifications, etc are all working OK with 2.5.5
<eseven73> speaking of mtu how do i raise it? The GUI networking tool that's in the top right corner of the panel doesnt seem to "Save" the MTU setting i choose, cause if i do sudo ifconfig it says MTU 1500, i put it at 3000 in the gui thingy :)
<gladiator> Mark_, erUSUL: what is mtu a measure of? and why would it be low?
<b0ne1> does anybody know where i can find the it?
<nibsa1242b> savid: I use it on tech support calls... as long as its updated to the most recent version, it gets rid of almost everything.
<Mark_> mtu is 'maximum transmission unit'.. i.e. a packet frame size
<Sake> PowerMOos: then what's wrong?
<gladiator> let me read up on mtu :)
<erUSUL> gladiator: is the "packet" size
<PowerMOos> Nothing anymore.
<ortsvorsteher> !mtu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtu
<JOKER> ok if you can remember what it was that you did,i am certain it will work again
<Mark_> gladiator, dialup mtu is default 576, ethernet is 1500
<nibsa1242b> savid: only thing to watch out for is that some virus/ worms won't let it run, so you have to rename the executable
<Sake> JOKER: lol I wish, my friend did it for me
<JOKER> well time to have that friend tell ya what they did...
<erUSUL> gladiator: try changing it "sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1412
<b0ne1>  hi i have a question. i plugged my usb mp3 player in and want to copy music into it. but i cant find my mp3 player anywhere on my ubuntu. if i type in tail -n0 -f /var/log/messages it says that it recognises the mp3 player
<Hans-Martin> henryC: have you tried phpmyadmin?
<asteroid> hello
<Mark_> gladiator, try the command: ip link set wlan0 mtu 1500
<gladiator> Mark_, erUSUL: i didnt change anything. i just installed ubuntu a couple days ago. it is how it is
<Mark_> gladiator, if that helps it, then we need to figure out how to make it permanent
<erUSUL> gladiator: try changing it "sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1500"
<henryC> Hans-Martin sure I've used phpmyadmin but it's not as nice and as fast as Navicat...
<Sake> JOKER: He's at school, and i'm not so i cant call him. also I know what he did just not how to do it
<Sake> JOKER: I just need to know the position of my win 7 install
<nibsa1242b> Mark_: ok killing pulseaudio and pulse-session didn't do anything... any other ideas?
<Sake> JOKER: how do i find it?
<Hans-Martin> henryC: I must admit I never used Navicat nor did I look at screenshots until now...
<asteroid> I have installed apache and activated userdir module. File created by applications in ~/public_html are own by www-data:www-data, so I cannot manage them in nautilus. How fix that  ?
<nibsa1242b> Sake: does it show up under sudo fdisk -l ?
<JOKER> ok hold on...looking it up
<gladiator> Mark_, erUSUL: i changed it. now run some test again?
<b0ne1> does anyone of you guys could help me?
<erUSUL> Mark_: wow you were able to untangle the mess that the "ip" manuals is XD impressed
<henryC> I like Navicat because some db edits are as simple as editing a spreadsheet, and it's super fast.
<Sake> nibsa1242b: I haven't treid that brb its on other pc
<Hans-Martin> b0ne1: it's probably not so easy to diagnose this with so little info
<Mark_> gladiator, yea, run a test again
<asteroid> Hans-Martin, and with my info can you ? ;)
<eseven73> Mark i tried 'sudo ip link set eth0 mtu 3000' but it said RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument,
<Mark_> nibsa1242b, that always worked for me, pulseaudio is quite the headache
<Sake> nibsa1242b:  Ok so its dev/sda1
<b0ne1> wait i nopaste my console results
<erUSUL> b0ne1: paste the output of  tail /var/log/messages after plug
<Mark_> thats because you cant set it above 1500 unless your card supports jumbo frames
<Mark_> and even then
<Sake> nibsa1242b: and its ID is 7
<junglist_> Ex-Chat
<alanbshepard70> Is there a way to keep all commands I use stored in .bash_history? I tried editing .bashrc to include export HISTSIZE=1000000 but my history still gets wiped :(
<eseven73> dang
<junglist_> whoops sorry
<Mark_> your switch needs jumbo frames, the other end needs jumbo frames, etc
<erUSUL> eseven73: 3000 is too much
<nibsa1242b> Mark_: I absolutely hate pulseaudio. It makes me want to switch distros. 3 out of 3 computer I have Ubuntu on have issues with it.
<eseven73> Mark problem is, VNC is making my network disconnect every 2 seconds :(   SO i figured maybe mtu too low
<Sake> nibsa1242b: So what do i enter into grub as the (hd0,0)?
<b0ne1> http://nopaste.info/2be5231836.html <- there i dont know if this is enough info
<needhelp> Hello, I have a screen problem. The case is that text and images copies itself halfway and overlaps the text under. That happens both with text and images, both in IRC and on the web. In FireFox a F5 often helps, but it happens on all sites. What can I do ?
<Hans-Martin> asteroid: probably not, but it sounds like you should use some module which switches uid as well (there are ways to config apache so that php is run with the cgi mechanism, which enables that)
<Sake> nibsa1242b: You there?
<Bob_Dole> so, JWM is an Ubuntu package? does it add itself to the x sessions or not? I saw on the forums that at least at 1 point it didn't.
<nibsa1242b> Sake: I don't know how windows 7 needs its grub options setup; normally you need to chainload and do something fancy to make windows think its disk is the primary disk
<nibsa1242b> Sake: put your sudo fdisk -l into a pastebin so I can see it
<eseven73> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (intrepid), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<JOKER> all i am comming up with is the past versions of ubuntu 7 and xp...lol
<Sake> nibsa1242b: ok but its on other pc
<b0ne1> i think everything sounds alright, doesnt it?
<nibsa1242b> Sake: you can pastebin it from another pc
<Sake> nibsa1242b: Soz gtg be on lata
<JOKER> try googling the situation
<nibsa1242b> What distros don't use pulse audio? I'm so fed up with pulse that I'm going to change distros.
<corey> is there a distro that is better than average for laptops
<rww> nibsa1242b: That's offtopic for this channel.
<Mark_> actually, i think kubuntu might not use it
<Mark_> youd have to check first
<Mark_> but thats kde
<gladiator> Mark_, erUSUL: its slightly better. download speed is upto about 20kBps. Should be about 50kBps
<b0ne1> erUSUL http://nopaste.info/2be5231836.html <- there i dont know if this is enough info
<Dacvak> How can I set a keystroke to move the top window to a different workspace? (I'm using Compiz-Fusion)
<rww> Mark_: Kubuntu uses pulseaudio.
<Mark_> rww: ahh
<Mark_> gladiator, well its progress
<thewrath> /usr/bin/startx: line 166: xauth: command not found
<eseven73> no no we cant keep changing distro just because something so trivial, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio and be done with pulse, but dont switch distros :)
<thewrath> can not start /etc/X11/X no such file or directory, aborting
<Hans-Martin> b0ne1: see http://nopaste.info/4ec5bca8d3.html for a log of my stuff. looks like somehow your kernel does not recognize this as a mass storage device
<thewrath> i type in startx
<Mark_> gladiator, http://www.dslreports.com/tweak <- run that test
<rww> thewrath: sudo apt-get install xorg
<Tonitoni> erUSL I got it to work. I pressed ctl/alt/f1 and then escape and it said it something about starting the regular way and then the desktop came up. Thanks.
<Mark_> gladiator, lets see what it says for results
<thewrath> okay thnk you rww
<Hans-Martin> b0ne1: are you sure it's not a MTP device (MP3 player with microsoft specific protocol?)
<b0ne1> mhm no im not shure
<JOKER> is there an auto modprobe line to enable floppy drives automatically on startup in Intrpid?
<thewrath> why do i need xorg rww ?
<nibsa1242b> rww: sry, all I really want to know is why updates constantly break pulse. when 8.10 came out, pulse worked on all 3 of my computers. The first update killed all sound on 2 of them. An update from yesterday made it non-functional on my third computer.
<rww> JOKER: add floppy to /etc/modules
<JOKER> ty rww
<rww> thewrath: because you appear to be missing a bunch of files needed by startx.
<gladiator> Mark_: ok. it might take some time though. plugin missing... :(
<Mark_> ohh, no java? =[
<wolter> how do I enable vsync in xorg.conf?
<Bob_Dole> xorg is the graphics subsystem, unless I've mistaken it for a rather similar package
<rww> thewrath: the xorg metapackage will install a basic working xorg distribution
<b0ne1> Hans-Martin windows did recognised it as a mass storage and sometimes as a mtp device
<Hans-Martin> b0ne1: if it's MTP you need to search the web for descriptions on how to access it - I have no experience with that
<nibsa1242b> does pulse audio use a kernel module?
<b0ne1> oh okay thanks
<Zeroyez> the best way to copy an iso's contents to a usb drive would be to mount -o loop /path/to/cdimage.iso /mnt/iso then cp /mnt/iso/* /media/disk -- right?
<eseven73> nibsa1242b: but switching distros over that is like throwing the baby out with the bath water, remove pulse if it's so problematic
<erUSUL> b0ne1: the tail is not enough paste "dmesg | tail -n 25" output
<b0ne1> ok wait a sec..
<daftykins> Zeroyez, why not "dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/usb/key/device"
<Bob_Dole> I heard complaints about pulse audio, in that it tends to take a bunch of other stuff it shouldn't with it
<Zeroyez> wouldn't dd copy the UDF file system to the USB stick?
<Dacvak> How can I set a keystroke to move the top window to a different workspace? (I'm using Compiz-Fusion)
<daftykins> not sure, read "man dd"
<eseven73> Bob ive never had issues like that :)
<rww> Zeroyez: yes, it would.
<valuedcustomer> hello.  why won't ssh, apache2, or vsftpd start unless i login?  i'm using ubuntu 8.10.
<b0ne1> http://nopaste.info/03698860d4.html erUSUL
<Hans-Martin> b0ne1: look here for some info: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-877862.html
<Zeroyez> i just want the iso to have 100% of its files and attributes copied to a fat32 usb stick
<rww> valuedcustomer: You're probably using NetworkManager to manage your internet, which doesn't connect until you log in.
<nibsa1242b> eseven73: think of it like this... I have 3 computers at my house to maintain that are all used by 3 different people... and another 3-4 used by relatives with Ubuntu. Every time pulse breaks I have to spend a day or two fixing some / all of those computer. If I stay with Ubuntu, that means every six months, I'll waste a week of my time fixing pulse. Its not worth it.
<valuedcustomer> rww:  i am.  what should i do?
<eseven73> Bob_Dole: or maybe rather than removing pulse, set up a script or something that just disables it on boot
<DaDa|Urka> Actually what's wrong with Pidgin?
<rww> valuedcustomer: How do you connect to your network? Ethernet or wireless?
<JOKER> rww thanks again for your asist
<b0ne1> thx Hans-Martin this is exactly my problem. i have the samsung s3 and somebody written that its a mtp only device
<erUSUL> b0ne1: it seems that there is a problem the device connects and disconnects againand again
<Hans-Martin> erUSUL: the problem with b0ne1's player is that it's MTP (confirmed by the USB ID)
 * G69 Boa Noite.
<rww> DaDa|Urka: What do you mean?
<valuedcustomer> rww:  wireless
<DaDa|Urka> rww: Pidgin cannot connect to icq server
<erUSUL> Hans-Martin: ah ok
<rww> DaDa|Urka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/340075
<erUSUL> !pt | G69
<ubottu> G69: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<b0ne1> thank you guys, atleast i know where the problem is
<rww> DaDa|Urka: new version of pidgin that corrects the problem is on the PPAs linked from that bug report, and on getdeb.
<Bob_Dole> Bbiab..gotta switch network connects so I can test a cable @.@
<emil_> olah .. algum br por ai]
<erUSUL> !br | emil_
<ubottu> emil_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Hans-Martin> b0ne1: my son has an S3, too, and IIRC I've given up on supporting it under Ubuntu. My son uses windows, where the device is supported, so this is probably no help for you.
<wolter> how do i enable vertical synchronization in xorg.conf? I am getting screen tearing
<emil_> ty
<armence> Hey all, is there something like FrontPage for ubuntu? (Free obviously)
<Zeroyez> how in the world does freenode find out if i'm logged in as root
<rww> valuedcustomer: Edit /etc/network/interfaces per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<erUSUL> Zeroyez: your username
<Hans-Martin> DaDa|Urka: I have that Pidgin problem, too. we'll probably have to wait until the newest pidgin version is available in the ubuntu repositories.
<b0ne1> Hans-Martin thank you. ive copied my music to my windows partition.
<rww> Zeroyez: your IRC ident defaults to your username
<DaDa|Urka> Hans-Martin: <rww> DaDa|Urka: new version of pidgin that corrects the problem is on the PPAs linked from that bug report, and on getdeb.
<myron> I can't get compiz to use emerald instead of gtk-window-decorator. any thoughts?
<Bob_Dole> Ok then, bad ethernet cable. crap.
<Zeroyez> oh haha
<valuedcustomer> rww:  thanks
<Bob_Dole> Oh well, a bit of use of the wireless won't kill me
<eseven73> nibsa1242b: yeah I hear you, but, if we switch distros everytime something went bad,,, well...we'd never get anything done, On the contrary, Linux gives us this flexablilty and freedome to switch when ever we feel it's needed :)  (i gotta take this to #ubuntu-offtopic before the ops strike the !OT hammer on me) hehe :D
 * eseven73 hides
<Hans-Martin> rww: thanks!
<myron> grep -i emerald /usr/bin/compiz says that emerald is default if it is installed
<b0ne1> cya guys. and thank you very much for the support
<myron> in other words, the option there is yes.
<crdlb> myron: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<myron> hardy 8.04
<Zeroyez> so as i was asking earlier, cp /mnt/iso/* /media/disk would copy every file and dir in /mnt/iso to the usb stick?
<qbrix> Are there torrents available for the official CD of Ubuntu Server 8.10 ?
<JOKER> i will be back later..
<erUSUL> Zeroyez: add a "-a" to cp
<erUSUL> qbrix: yep
<crdlb> myron: that USE_EMERALD=yes doesn't do anything anymore
<Zeroyez> thanks erUSUL
<_VIM_> !away > felix-da-catz_zz
<gladiator> Zeroyez: add a -r if u want all subdirectories to be copied as well
<ubottu> felix-da-catz_zz, please see my private message
<qbrix> where are the torrent lists?
<crdlb> myron: look in ccsm: WIndow Decoration > Command; that's what controls it now
<rww> qbrix: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Zeroyez> gladiator: -a includes -r does it now?
<Zeroyez> not*
<erUSUL> qbrix: on the same place you find the iso you find the torrent files and the jidgo ones
<erUSUL> Zeroyez: yes it does
<myron> crdlb: I tried to use the emerald command in there, but it still loaded gtk-window-decorator
<Hans-Martin> rww: I don't know how I load packages from the PPA, is there a how-to somewhere?
<crdlb> myron: do you have something in your startup apps running gtk-window-decorator then?
<qbrix> erUSUL: thanks!
<Drknezz> Hi
<myron> crdlb: do I need to change it from "emerald" to "emerald --replace"
<erUSUL> qbrix: no problem
<crdlb> myron: note that it won't take effect immediately if there's already a decorator running
<crdlb> myron: no, since it only runs if there is no decorator, it doesn't matter
<myron> crdlb: screenlets wouldn't have an effect on it would it?
<Dreamglider> How can i search for all types on images in ubuntu ?
<crdlb> myron: no
<deany> myron, try compiz fusion icon.. handy
<Drknezz> fusion icon pwns
<Drknezz> lol
<crdlb> does it?
<trillex> Hate to just run in and ask for help but I'm in a bit of a pickle and would like to get this to run today. I'm very newbieish. I got a P5QL Pro and a 256 MB USB key with no burnable CDs close by. I can't seem to get it to detect a ethernet card and a bit of googling suggested I need third party ones but how do I best do that with minimal install?
<trillex> Did all of that hit you all for crits?
<rww> Hans-Martin: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Installing%20software%20from%20a%20PPA
<koshar1> Dreamglider locate jpg, png, gif, bmp
<myron> I don't have a compiz fusion icon, other than "system > preferences > advanced desktop effects settings"
<Drknezz> trillex, what's P5QL pro, for a first thing
<trillex> ASUS Motherboard
<koshar1> Dreamglider or use beagle
<erUSUL> trillex: which network card it is?
<deany> myron, apt-get install it.
<trillex> ATL1e, it seems
<crdlb> myron: you could always work around the problem by putting 'emerald --replace' in your autostart
<trillex> Doesn't accept atl1 that is in 8.10
<popcornPanic> hi i have an old desktop that i am trying to install ubuntu on. the desktop can only boot if the jumper on the hdd is set to 32GB clip. does anyone know a way around this
<popcornPanic> ?
<myron> what is the program name for the compiz fusion icon?
<Drknezz> trillex, try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 and typing "lshw"
<erUSUL> trillex: well /lib/modules/2.6.27-13-generic/kernel/drivers/net/atl1e/atl1e.ko <<<< seems included in intrepid
<Bob_Dole> Are there any "windows" like themes for XFCE? meaning to put a bunch of lower end(600-1ghz P3s with 128-256MB of RAM) out for the high school students that have ever only known windows, and don't really want to have to teach them a whole new interface.
<erUSUL> trillex: sudo modprobe atl1e
<Bob_Dole> 600mhz-1ghz*
<deany> myron, fusion-icon
<myron> thanks
<dxdt> Anyone here use emacs?  I have a funny cursor problem.  It is super big, like the blinking cursor in emacs is not one char big, but like 10!
<brandonban6> Bob_Dole,  XFCE-look.org may be a good place to check ...
<deany> myron, its used to set windows manager, and theme manager..  a quick flick on/off for things like video playback which is a problem for many
<trillex> erUSUL: Not found
<Bob_Dole> thanks, brandonban6
<erUSUL> trillex: :(
<trillex> but I'm not positive that I got ahold of the intrepid mini
<trillex> I will double check
<Drknezz> trillex, did you do what i told you? "lspci"
<Zeroyez> btw the network card for p5ql pro is Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet
<erUSUL> trillex: well the -13 is from proposed... i will chck in packages.ubuntu.com
<trillex> Oop, sorry, didn't see that
<Drknezz> Zeroyez: , i think madwifi has drivers for that card
<koshar1> Bob_Dole i dont think the themes would be the issue, you may just need to structure the menu for the exivlent itms to be where they may expect them to be.
<myron> great, looks like the fusion icon fixed it.  I'm going to reboot and make sure that it keeps my setings
<Shoot> hey
<koshar1> Bob_Dole infact yu may have more luck making fluxbox look like win
<Bob_Dole> is it already in the repos?
<armence> Is there a good Ubuntu Web Page editor/creator?
<erUSUL> trillex: do « find /lib/modules/ -name '*atl*' »
<erUSUL> !nvu | armence
<ubottu> armence: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<ariqz> when I try to boot off the ubuntu cd on my laptop, I get to a promp that says busy box then ata2.0 revalidation failed. what does it mean?
<nat2610> Sorry for my question that isn't related to CentOS but strickly sysadmin. I don't know where to ask it... it's a best practice question: I have a 3ware raid controller with RAID1 cluster and 1 of the drive is degraded, I'd like to replace it and do it as fast as possible. My idea is to shutdown the machine swap the drive restart it and recreated the raid after the machine reboot and is running again (to limit the downtime).
<nat2610>  Is it better to remove the drive from the unit (software) before shutding down the server or it doesn't matter. I'm hopping to have an automatic rebuilding after the boot
<peppe> salve a tutti
<Drknezz> Zeroyez: Atheros has windows dirvers for that card, he could use ndiswrapper
<trillex> Darknezz: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabyte Ethernet
<peppe> nessuno parla italiano?
<erUSUL> nat2610: #ubuntu-server
<rww> !it | peppe
<ubottu> peppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nightrid3r> !it | peppe
<Drknezz> trillex, woah...
<koshar1> Bob_Dole fluxbox is
<Shoot> i'm frendh
<rdz> hi all. i have troubles using gsynaptics. it says, that SHMconfig is not enabled in xorg.conf..however, i actually have it enabled..
<ariqz> when I try to boot off the ubuntu cd on my laptop, I get to a promp that says busy box then ata2.0 revalidation failed. what does it mean?
<Shoot> french*
<Gnea> !fr | Shoot
<ubottu> Shoot: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mark_> nat2610, doesnt matter, but the longer its degraded the riskier it gets
<Shoot> ok thx
<racecar56> hey guys u know how earlier when i had a problem with graphical install? it's my monitor's fault, anyway it hit the dust any my pc is 100% unusable until i get a new monitor
<Mark_> nat2610, id replace it asap and let it rebuild
<erUSUL> !boot | ariqz try some boot options like all-generic-ide
<ubottu> ariqz try some boot options like all-generic-ide: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Hans-Martin> rww: thanks, should be installed any moment now
<Gnea> ariqz: it means your ide or sata device(s) aren't communicating correctly with the kernel
<trillex> erUSUL: Nothing.
<deany> ive tried gt-RMD and Istanbul and they aint fast enough,, any more apps to record 3d ?
<trillex> Or mahybe I did it wrong, I have to walk 2 meter to put it in
<gladiator> Mark_: is there a way to find my connection type? for dslreports.com
<Mark_> its not important really gladiator, just put cable or dsl
<myron> Yup, I rebooted, and fusion-icon made compiz use emerald
<erUSUL> trillex: is ubuntu 8.10 ?? becouse i checked and the driver should be there
<myron> thanks guys
<Drknezz> trillex, lol?
<nat2610> Mark_, I'm going to ... I just don't know how to start ... if I can just turn it off or if there is any gain removing it from the unit
<Mark_> gladiator, at the bottom of the results page there is a section that says "Still stuck? copy/paste this url:" and there is a link underneath, that will show us the results of the test
<gladiator> Mark_:  http://www.dslreports.com/tweakr/block:4ff5dfd?service=wireless&speed=512&os=Linux&via=normal
<Mark_> nat2610, it depends on your specific card (if it has enough slots etc to leave the degraded drive in there), leaving it in shouldnt hurt, but theres no need to leave it in
<trillex> Just redownloaded 8.10 mini, put it on the drive and tossed it over
<trillex> Nothing.
<Mark_> gladiator, you have a very weird connectiong
<Mark_> gladiator, who is your ISP?
<erUSUL> trillex: what does "uname -a" returns?
<Drknezz> trillex, lol?
<dude7064> I'm using VirtualBox to run Ubuntu and would like to know how to get the IP address of the deivce VirtualBox is hosting ?
<gladiator> Mark_: why? this is Wateen. Wimax
<reynante> what does the circle icon on the upper left of any open windows do?
<dude7064> in other words, how to connect to the device from windows ?
<NemsSs> Hi everybody
<Mark_> because 1500 mtu is very strange
<Mark_> 1500 mtu wont work for you
<reynante> what does the circle icon on the upper left of any open windows do?
<erUSUL> reynante: opens the window menu ¿
<NemsSs> window is not windows
<gladiator> Mark_: whats weird about it? and what should i set the mtu to then?
<Mark_> gladiator, 1500 is the frame size for ethernet, wimax must use some sort of encapsulation, looking at your tweak test you might try something like 1420
<erUSUL> dude7064: ask #vbox
<Mark_> ip link wlan0 set mtu 1420
<Hans-Martin> bye folks
<erUSUL> gladiator: Mark_ maybe it is better to just check which mtu windows uses?
<Mark_> the goal is to make mtu as large as possible without going over the hardware maximum.. its like 'the price is right'
<gladiator> Mark_: shouldnt that more or less be link independent? for instance right now, my laptop is connected to wifi router which is connected via lan to the Wimax receiver which is then connected to wimax
<AmirB> Hey, I'm trying to install Xubuntu, but when I boot into the cd, hitting "ENTER" on the option to install (or any of the options for that matter) doesn't do anything
<Bob_Dole> well. This is surprisingly easy to configure..hopefully when I get back Xubuntu actually works with the overly-large DHCP packets our router puts out.
<Mark_> in theory, it should be
<Mark_> due to path mtu discovery
<LSD200> MTU of 1470 is a standard for networking in windows with 1500 being the max for small networks
<trillex> erUSUL: Linux (none) 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:40:41 UTC 2008 x86_64 unknown.
<trillex> That about it
<Mark_> 1500 is ideal for a mixed lan.. i.e. 100mb/wireless etc
<Cream> Hi all! How do i install apache in Ubuntu
<gladiator> by the way ... i am on 64 bit ubuntu.. was using 32 bit vista earlier..
<trillex> Cream: sudo apt-get httpd
<trillex> I believe
<AmirB> Hey, I'm trying to install Xubuntu, but when I boot into the cd, hitting "ENTER" on the option to install (or any of the options for that matter) doesn't do anything
 * p-master says Ubuntu is the worst distro.
<erUSUL> trillex: according to this http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/amd64/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic/filelist the atl driver should be there
<nightrid3r> Cream sudo apt-get install apache2
<Cream> Thanks :)
<erUSUL> trillex: keep in mind it is atL not at1 as in one
<Drknezz> w00t, netsplit
<AmirB> hello?
<trillex> I know
<Mark_> gladiator, i have to go for a bit, stick with 1500 if you are behind a router
<trillex> But yeah, it does say it's in everything yet isn't in this minimal iso.
<trillex> Any way to somehow add it to it?
<Bob_Dole> the bot banned the netsplitters?
<Cream> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<gladiator> Mark_: ok. thanks guys
<Cream> Bob_Dole, actually, it's a exploit
<erUSUL> trillex: well you can download the deb for another kernl from packages.ubuntu.com and install it
<rdz> hi all. i would like to use a gsynaptics on macbook pro. in order to use it, i seem to have enable SHMconfig in xorg.conf. but still, when i start gsynaptics, it says, that SHMconfig needs to be enabled.. i am screwed
<AmirB> why doesn't the Xubuntu cd screen let me press the "Enter" key?
<Cream> the bot banned them and force forwarded them users to another channel.
<style> how to ubuntu pl??
<kane77> is it normal that all my processes have nice value of 20?
<nightrid3r> !pl | style
<ubottu> style: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<trillex> Alright, I'm a bit of a moron - especially when it comes to this. Could you describe it in a step by step? I only really only got a USB key where I got the minimal iso on. Can I add it to that somehow easily?
<Drknezz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0JodKgZ0A AMD power!
<phoenixz> I need to help somebody who has his computer at home, behind a router he got from his ISP.. is there any way possible that I could connect to his machine using SSH to do something that costs me 20 seconds, instead of spending the 2 days I just did over a messenger?
<style> thx
<armence> I am looking for a certain package, how can I find it? What's the command line instruction to list packages with a certain name?
<kane77> phoenixz, if he can set up the router then yes..
<erUSUL> armence: aptitude search string
<nightrid3r> phoenixz have him put his pc in DMZ
<phoenixz> nightrid3r: hehehe, he can, but he can't.. as in, he is a computer noob..
<armence> erUSUL: Thanks
<phoenixz> nightrid3r: Im trying to get him to install java.. if he can't do that, he most definately won't be able to configure his router..
<nightrid3r> phoenixz then you'll be out of luck
<phoenixz> nightrid3r: mmmmm... might it be possible for me to access the router from this side of the internet? I could configure it..
<Bob_Dole> I've been piddling around with CentOS trying to make it work for my needs, but it simply hasn't been cooperative, so I'm trying Xubuntu....and it seems much more cooperative.
<nightrid3r> phoenixz if it's configured right, no you won't be able to
<Anacranom> phoenixz, tried crossloop?
<phoenixz> Anacranom: crossloop?
<racecar56> glad it works for you :D
<qdii> hello
<racecar56> hi
<Anacranom> its free and runs on windows and in wine, a remote desktop client
<Anacranom> its free and runs on windows and in wine, a remote desktop client phoenixz
<erUSUL> trillex: sorry can not think of a way to modify the iso to include a new kernel...
<Anacranom> phoenixz, is your friend on windows?
<qdii> My computer crashes when I try to run another X server (with any command ! for instance startx :1.0) . Can you explain me how to get it working ?
<Stylee> hello, I was trying to install the newest nvidia driver, and something went wrong, and now it seems it doesn't want to work even with the driver provided with ubuntu, what could be wrong?
<mrwes> Hey, I'm out of blank CD's for the installation iso -- can I burn it to a DVD ?
<phoenixz> Anacranom: ubuntu, actually.. and its not my friend, its worse, its my dad.. :) worse as in that his tech level is like... below 0..
<ubersoldat> trillex-> you can mount the ISO and insert the compiled kernel... but I can't guarantee it'll work
<_Whipper__> mrwes_yup
<mrwes> kewl
<Anacranom> ok, i maybe can help you
<mrwes> thanks
<nibsa1242b> is there normally an alsa kernel mod loaded?
<Bob_Dole> fresh installs have such lovely updates......
<racecar56> yes
<trillex> Could it be that it might be missing from x64 and it would be available in 32? I should be able to update afterwards.
<_GRUB_> hey
<armence> So... I have a second monitor, how can I enable it?
<phoenixz> nightrid3r: to be able to access his computer over ssh, all I need to do is get his computer in the DMZ?
<erUSUL> trillex: i still mantain that the driver should be there....
<josesito> hi all, I'm trying to get my microphone to work, but i don't know anything of pulseaudio, can someone help me?
<_Whipper__> armence:why not?
<nightrid3r> phoenixz yes, and hope his isp doesn't block port
<trillex> Most likely is. :) I might just not know how.
<Wicked> any ideas on when/if bluetooth will be fixed? seems theres alot of complaints of it not working
<_Whipper__> armen: sorry, didnt read the q right :P
<nibsa1242b> joseito check alsamixer, and pavucontrol
<nibsa1242b> josesito: check alsamixer and pavucontrol
<josesito> and amarok won't play radio streams, it says it has no decoders, but i installed what's listed here: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalar_codecs_multimedia
<armence> _Whipper__: Yeah, I was quite confused by your question...
<phoenixz> nightrid3r: ssh port? nah, doubtfull.. I mean, windows and ssh port? wah..
<ofosho> Does anyone here have a netbook that came with Ubuntu preinstalled, that they like enough to recommend to a complete beginner?
<Wicked> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nightrid3r> phoenixz the ISP might do it, i know mine does :(
<Wicked> !blackberry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry
<welton>  someone knows how to install the rtl8187b in the kernel 2.6.27??
<_Whipper__> armence: u can, if your hardware supports it..
<nibsa1242b> Is there a way to see what packages have been updated / added recently?
<phoenixz> nightrid3r: ISP's should keep their friggin hands off of the internet.. just pass through, thats what they get paid for
<Anacranom> phoenixz, can he type 1 cmd in?  sudo apt-get install openssh-server    and then get his username and passwd and IP adddy?
<nightrid3r> phoenixz if you want to talk to my isp i'll gladly give the adress :)
<phoenixz> Anacranom: "adddy" ? what?
<armence> _Whipper__: Well, my hardware can support it given that when I had windows, I used my second screen all the time... But I never had to configure anything so, I'm kind of at a loss as to how I can make the monitor work...
<Anacranom> phoenixz, IP address
<josesito> nibsa1242b: alsamixer only shows 1 control and it seems ok
<rudi_> my xkeysymdb for my logitech g15 is mapped false
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<phoenixz> Anacranom: got his IP address.. openssh-server should be installed already.. trying to access that IP
<Anacranom> phoenixz, http://www.ipchicken.com
<rudi_> when i press stop button it recognise it as lowervolume
<nibsa1242b> josesito: use tab, tab generally tabs you to capture
<Slart> Hello, is there some kind of simple bandwidth shaper that just makes sure one computer on the LAN doesn't hog all the external bandwidth? I've tried looking at traffic shaping in the past but I've always come to the conclusion that it just isn't worth the time... any hints? tips?
<josesito> nibsa1242b: i know, but it's also ok
<_Whipper__> armence: cant help u there.. if u mean under Ubuntu..
<nibsa1242b> josesito: ok, so what does pavucontrol say?
<josesito> nibsa1242b: capture shows only 1 device and it's all up.
<josesito> nibsa1242b: i don't have it installed
<nibsa1242b> josesito: install it then
<_Whipper__> dmn.. boot >
<armence> _Whipper__: What I mean, is that I know my hardware supports a second screen from doing so under Windows. Now I am using Ubuntu and I want to know how to make it work there.
<pjsturgeon> how to resize and create paritions using command line?
<WantingVideoInEm> i'm looking to get a webcam working with empathy, does anyone know what packages i need to install. The webcam is already working
<_Whipper__> armen: some-one else will assist u
<Bob_Dole> Hmm, I wonder how well this thing will run BZ-FLag..
<josesito> nibsa1242b: ok, also does that have something to do with amarok not working?
<ubersoldat> armence-> which brand is our video card?
<nibsa1242b> josesito: it gives you volume control; you can also check system->preferences->sound
<ubersoldat> s/out/your
<armence> ubersoldat: NVIDIA I believe
<josesito> nibsa1242b: in pavucontrol everything looks fine
<ubersoldat> you'd better be sure
<armence> ubersoldat: I am
<nibsa1242b> josesito: your mic isn't muted?
<ubersoldat> if truly is an nvidia, check first (using google) if your card is supported on Ubuntu. If it's then you should only activate the propietary drivers
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> ubottu: all nvidia cards are supported in ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> ubersoldat: all nvidia cards are supported in ubuntu
<armence> ubersoldat: I activated the recommended proprietary drivers already
<josesito> nibsa1242b: nope not muted
<nibsa1242b> hmmm
<dotblank> Hello all, having a good day?
<NemsSs> yai dotblank  thinks
<nibsa1242b> josesito: dunno then, pulse audio boggles the mind
<NemsSs> thanks
<Jinxed-> Is there an easy way to clear temporary internet files from terminal for firefox?
<ubersoldat> then, on System->Administration->Nvidia Settings. you can configure TiwnView
<josesito> nibsa1242b: any way to change to alsa?
<ubersoldat> s/TiwnView/TwinView
<NemsSs> alsamixer
<ghindo> Hi, I was wondering if somebody could help me with a quick question - is there a good program in the Ubuntu repos for installing/managing GTK themes?
<nibsa1242b> josesito: I think there is a way to change, I've had bad luck doing so ( made everything sound staticty and flat like a 48kbps mp3 )
<dotblank> Who here is good at GTK+ python development?
<crdlb> dotblank: #pygtk on irc.gimp.net
<LjL> !info gtk-theme-switch | ghindo, maybe...?
<ubottu> gtk-theme-switch (source: gtk-theme-switch): GTK+ theme switching utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 108 kB
<armence> Thanks
<wolter> is i get a kernel panic should I get a new syslog file?
<Las1> "1112 packages will be reinstalled"
<ghindo>  LjL:  Thanks!
<Guest30358> ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu, come installo i drivers ati? ho scaricato questi: ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_64.run
<Guest30358> e adesso?
<rainwalker> is there a way to continuously read from/write to an external drive? right now, ubuntu does it in bursts
<nightrid3r> !it | Guest30358
<ubottu> Guest30358: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<LjL> rainwalker: bursts? that's weird
<rainwalker> LjL: I read somewhere that it does it to preserve write cycles?
<trillex> erUSUL: Sorry to bother you again but could you maybe link the optional ubuntu server 8.10 installation that could fit on a 256M usb?
<ariqz> when I try to boot off the ubuntu cd on my laptop, I get to a promp that says busy box then ata2.00 revalidation failed. I tried the boot option of all-generic-ide which did nothing
<x_> hello how do i find my gateway address in linux
<LjL> rainwalker: err, not sure. i mean, it will certainly try and write several blocks at a time, but why would it stop between one and the other? (i guess that's what "bursts" means)
<x_> ipconfig in windows?
<Zeroyez> can cp show avg write speed?
<LjL> x_: ifconfig is mostly equivalent to ipconfig
<dotblank> x_: netstat -rn
<LjL> Zeroyez: no, but you could time it with "time cp blah"
<armence> How can I restart X server?
<phoenixz> Any dutch ubuntu person here who could tell me where I can find "synaptics" in the menus? Im desperately trying to help somebody install java on his dutch ubuntu system but I cant find synaptics!
<LjL> armence: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Rabbitbunny> armence: ctrl alt bkspace
<Zeroyez> alright
<rainwalker> LjL: that's what I'm wondering, too...but that's what it seems to be doing, at least when writing to this external hard drive I have. it doesn't seem to be as apparent with my USB drive, though
<dotblank> armence: ctl+alt+backspace
<LjL> phoenixz: try asking in #ubuntu-nl
<phoenixz> no response..
<nightrid3r> phoenixz systeem--beheer-synaptic
<racecar56> gtg
<phoenixz> nightrid3r: didn't figure you were dutch :) thanks!
<nightrid3r> phoenixz Belg :)
<phoenixz> nightrid3r: close enough :)
<LjL> rainwalker: maybe it's just the *source* it's copying data *from* that's slower than the destination?
<rainwalker> LjL, I don't think so. it happens whether I'm copying from my USB drive (like right now) or from my computer's hard drive
<ariqz> when I try to boot off the ubuntu cd on my laptop, I get to a promp that says busy box then ata2.00 revalidation failed. I tried the boot option of all-generic-ide which did nothing
<LjL> rainwalker: your internal HD might be slower than your external - especially if the files you're copying are fragmented all over the drive
<dotblank> Is there a list of every single preseed option? And has anyone gotten ldap to work on ubuntu
<LjL> rainwalker: try doing a test copy from, say, /dev/zero
<Travis-42> In Ubuntu 8.10, is the hibernate pretty reliable/safe now?  Is there anything I can install to improve it's reliability?
<LjL> rainwalker: see if that's done in bursts too
<nibsa1242b> ariqz: have you verified that the cd was burned properly
<tony426> do i need to uninstall the nvidia driver from the repos when installing the one from nvidia's site?
<rainwalker> LjL: /dev/zero? I'm not sure what you mean
<nibsa1242b> Travis-42: depends on your hardware, test and figure out if it works or not.
<ariqz> nibsal: it's a pressed cd
<nibsa1242b> ariqz: it could have a scratch
<LjL> rainwalker: /dev/zero is a "virtual" device that just generates zeroes, as many as you want (until you stop it), and as quickly possible
<ariqz> here, I'll try it on a diff machine
<nibsa1242b> tony426: never install from the website; too many problems that way
<rainwalker> LjL; alright, so how would I go about copying something to/from it?
<nibsa1242b> tony426: trust the repo
<LjL> rainwalker: if you cp /dev/zero to /mnt/whatever (perhaps use "time" to see how long it takes too), you should see just how the external drive is doing unrelated to the drive you're copying from
<LjL> rainwalker: as normal - cp /dev/zero <destinationfile>. just ctrl+c it when you think you've had enough of it.
<nibsa1242b> brb
<dKingston> k question
<dKingston> I hit install ubuntu
<dKingston> and
<dKingston> it freezes
<dKingston> before it gets to the first install screen
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dKingston> there is video etc
<dKingston> sorry
<tony426> yeah, but if it fixes some things with my wine games, i'd take that chance
<FloodBot2> dKingston: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trillex> Sorry to bother again but could anyone maybe link the optional ubuntu server 8.10 installation that could fit on a 256M usb? It needs to support atl1e
<Stylee> hello, I wanted to install nvidia drivers 180 with a script they provide, and I messed it up, now I can't even use the drivers that ubuntu gives, how could I fix it?
<ubersoldat> Stylee-> reinstall, it'll faster
<rainwalker> LjL; do you think I should wait for the files I'm currently copying to finish? things seem to slow down if I'm copying multiple things at once
<LjL> Stylee: at least it's taught you that you should use the provided driver instead of installing stuff from external sites. anyway, have you tried "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx" (if nvidia-glx is the correct driver)?
<LjL> rainwalker: you definitely should
<LjL> rainwalker: do it when your computer is as idle as possible
<rainwalker> ah
<Stylee> LjL will try thanks
<gidna> How can I remove a program from the menu
<gidna> in applications?
<LjL> gidna: well, if you want to remove the program completely, use synaptic (or "sudo apt-get remove programname"). if you just want to remove the menu entry, right click on the menu.
<Zeroyez> Stylee: make sure you have build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) before trying to install nvidia's driver package as well
<Zeroyez> (from nvidia site)
<gidna> with right click I don't receive nothing
<ariqz> when I try to boot off the ubuntu cd on my laptop, I get to a promp that says busy box then ata2.00 revalidation failed. I tried the boot option of all-generic-ide which did nothing. I tested the cd in another computer and it worked fine.
<gidna> I've disintalled wine but it is still there
<gidna> How can I remove it from the menu=
<LjL> gidna: yes you do. right click on the _menu_, not on the menu _entry_
<LjL> gidna: how did you uninstall wine?
<Las1> I installed 8.04 and something did not install right, how can I figure out what?
<anom01y> is it possible to make a script that gets run when you switch users ?
<LjL> Las1: err, how do you know that "something" did not install right for a start?
<bazz> can i popup a message (like the 'you need to restart firefox' message after ff gets updated) from a script?
<nickrud> bazz, zenity provides some nice dialog tools for scripting
<josesito> what is needed for amarok to play radio streams? what codecs?
<cactusfrog> hi
<oCean_> bazz: if it's just for echo, use /usr/bin/xmessage
<Las1> LjL: because when I went to update several things did not update right citing problems with dependencies
<Las1> and because I got errors during install but all it said was "dpkg"
<cactusfrog> what is the best way to install programs through terminal or through add and remove programs
<bazz> nickrud: that's just gtk dialogs right.  i want the little thing in the systray
<gidna> now I've remove all the application barr
<gidna> How can I reput it?
<bazz> oCean_: same thing, just an xdialog, i'd like it in the systray
<nickrud> cactusfrog, preference, both do the same thing
<LjL> Las1: ok, first pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<cactusfrog> what is the best way to install programs through terminal or through add/remove under aplications
<nickrud> cactusfrog, although add/remove doesn't show everything; synaptic would
<cactusfrog> so what is better
<zeldarocks> question about Ubuntu mailing lists: How do you access your subscription? you konw to change settings and such?
<nickrud> cactusfrog, neither is 'better' it's what you prefer to use
<cactusfrog> if i know the aplication i want and its under add/remove
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> ty
<fearful> cactusfrog, sudo apt-get install
<gidna> How can I add the application barr?
<gidna> I removed it for error
<ariqz> when I try to boot off the ubuntu cd on my laptop, I get to a promp that says busy box then ata2.00 revalidation failed. I tried the boot option of all-generic-ide which did nothing. I tested the cd in another computer and it worked fine.
<fearful> cactusfrog, and you can check apt-cache search <name of package> (wildcards are avaliable '*') for package names
<rww> zeldarocks: Go to https://lists.ubuntu.com/, pick the list you're subscribed to, then enter your email address in the bottom input box and click "Unsubscribe or edit options"
<oCean_> bazz: hmm.. ok. Don't know about that.
<ariqz> I guess no ubuntu on my laptop for me
<nickrud> gidna right click the panel, select add to panel , main menu
<timo> jounty room?
<timo> jaunty
<oCean_> !jaunty | timo
<ubottu> timo: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nickrud> ariqz, I'd try asking again in about 6 hours
<b1n42y> ariqz, have you got any existing OSs on there?
<gidna> How can I remove a menu?
<ariqz> yeah, vista
<riwa> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<trillex> Meh, seems like I won't get this to work.
<cactusfrog> whats a wildcard?
<nickrud> gidna, run the application   alacarte , that's the menu editor
<b1n42y> *
<brucedougal> any one any good with mythtv?????
<wolter> hi
<wolter> my mouse click is disabled
<wolter> !
<rudi_> where can i change ubunt keytable settings?
<Slart> cactusfrog: for searching for patterns.. ie   fire* would match firefox as well as firestarter
<wolter> i enabled compiz' desktop zoom and now I have to press control to click!
<gidna> nickrud ok and delete an item?
<Zeroyez> cactusfrog: a wildcard is a character that can represent a lot of other characters, ex. aaaaaaa = * = aaa?aaa = aaa* (in most wildcard situations)
<Slart> cactusfrog: there's also regular expressions.. wildcards on steroids.. with flamethrowers and jetpacks...
<nickrud> gidna, in alacarte, just uncheck the item
<nickrud> gidna, it's still there, just doesn't show in the menu that way.
<Iceman_B^ssh> how do I delete all my highlights from irssi EXCEPT those that match "iceman_b" with any suffix ?
<nibsa1242b> I'm back now for those I was talking to before.
<cactusfrog> how do i install tremulous with GUID
<ariqz> nibsa1242b, it worked fine in another computer
<nickrud> cactusfrog, install the program, then run   sudo chmod g+s /path/to/tremulous-binary
<Bob_Dole> Replace the executable wit the GUID version, then chmod it to be executable.
<cactusfrog> no
<cactusfrog> if i do it that way i dont get guid
<cactusfrog> nvm
<nibsa1242b> ariqz: ok, so it doesn't like your laptop for some reason
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card under Ubuntu?
<b1n42y> ariqz, what version of ubuntu you insatlling
<ariqz> 8.04
<Bob_Dole> Tremulous is a fun game, and I love playing it... but yeah, the normal version Ubuntu installs lacks GUID support, and there are no .debs with it, that I know of.
<Zeroyez> is there a safely remove hardware equivalent windows equivalent for ubuntu?
<rainwalker> LjL: I did what you said, but I'm not sure what to look for. the file appaears, but I have no way to guage the progress. normallly the "copying files" window pops up, and that's how I know it does things in bursts
<Slart> Zeroyez: unmount it, if it's a usb memory.. that's about it, I think
<Slart> Zeroyez: there's also an "eject" command you can try
<b1n42y> ariqz, yeah seems to be a bug i did a gogole search for you and havent seen that problem on 8.10
<Zeroyez> thanks
<wolter> help! somebody!
<wolter> i need to click!
<LjL> rainwalker: i thought you could look at the HD icon. well, i guess you could always try navigating to /dev/ in Nautilus, and then copying "zero" from there. not sure whether that works.
<wolter> and I can't!
<rainwalker> LjL: on a related note, when I stopped copying from /dev/zero and chose to delete the file I had made, it took about 10 seconds for it to get around to deleting it...even though it was only about 142 MB, and then it deleted it in a flash
<b1n42y> ariqz, if you have the bandwidth maybe download 8.10
<wolter> something in compiz changed the binding!!
<ariqz> b1n42y: I don't. I got 8.04 sent to me, and I was hoping to keep 8.04 for a while.. meh
<nickrud> wolter, alt-f2 metacity --replace ; then  run ccsm and look in the zoom settings for the offending one
<zeldarocks> what are the different ubuntu channels?
<Slart> !irc | zeldarocks
<ubottu> zeldarocks: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<wolter> nickrud, there is no binding that replaces button1!
<b1n42y> ariqz, shame.. order 8.10 the only other thing i can suggest is find out your HD controller specs and hard drive and google that and 8.04 also
<wolter> thats the problem!
<adante> hi all, according to the memtest on the livecd i have corrupt ram, is there a way i can tell which sodimm it is from the results on the page?
<dale1v> the web buttons in my firefox are ugly as sin (theyre all blocky) is there a fix for firefox 3 that i could use to change this; the other fixes are for firefox 2 and below
<b1n42y> !hardware | ariqz
<ubottu> ariqz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<coreyman> where are applications stored
<coreyman> trying to select a program to open a file with
<b1n42y> adante, im not sure but you could test mem indivdually
<nightrid3r> coreyman /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card under Ubuntu?
<adante> b1n42y: i was afraid of that, the ram is pretty non trivial to remove in this laptop heh
<b1n42y> adante, just earth yourself to the case or some other object before taking it out
<trillex> Hate to just run in and ask for help but I'm in a bit of a pickle and would like to get this to run today. I'm very newbieish. I got a P5QL Pro and a 256 MB USB key with no burnable CDs close by. I can't seem to get it to detect a ethernet card and a bit of googling suggested I need third party ones but how do I best do that with minimal install?
<wolter> nickrud, ah nvm. I put compiz back on and it works now.
<wolter> weird.
<nickrud> wolter, I'm glad, cuz I had no clue about what to do ;)_
<wolter> nickrud, haha, me neither!
<b1n42y> adante, http://shsc.info/Memtest86  half way down the page
<trapline91> Can someone tell me why it everytime I try and burn an .iso with Brasero it corrupts my CD and I can't use it?
<temoto_> Is it possible to uninstall ubuntu's kernel?
<trapline91> I burn at the slowest possible speed.
<wolter> how can i know which is my true refresh rate?
<temoto_> i'm trying apt-get remove linux-image.* but it says like it's gonna install newest image and restricted modules
<rainwalker> LjL: copying /dev/zero through Nautilus did indeed bring up the "Copying Files" window, and it went FAST
<crdlb> wolter: on nvidia? nvidia-settings can tell you
<temoto_> wolter: do you have CRT display or TV?
<wolter> temoto_, lcd.
<ariqz> who pays for the free ubuntu cds anyway?
<swegner1> Isn't there a simple GNOME applet for sending files over a network?  I can't think of the name..
<ariqz> I'd like to thank them
<trapline91> Anyone else have this problem or what? I really want to burn the Ubuntu 9.04 .iso but it keeps corrupting my cd
<fearful> trapline91, try #ubuntu+1
<temoto_> wolter: because if you have LCD and you actually see something on it, then your refresh rate is 60Hz and it is perfetcly fine.
<rww> ariqz: Canonical, I think.
<wolter> crdlb, well, I have 60.01 Hz, but I still experience a little screen tearing when moving windows. Such tearing I don't see in windows vista.
<nightrid3r> trapline91 i use k3b to burn
<oCean_> trapline91: before burning, you checked the md5sum?
<trapline91> nightrid3r, Do you think it will solve my problem?
<wolter> temoto_, well, it was 50Hz before I think.
<trapline91> oCean_, No
<fearful> trapline91, what where you using before?
<temoto_> wolter: install drivers. Refresh rate means near to nothing on LCD.
<nightrid3r> trapline91 i've heard horror story's about brasero
<trapline91> fearful, Brasero
<oCean_> trapline91: well, the downloaded iso might be corrupt. Do the md5 check
<ariqz> ah, I'l thank them by buying something! ;p
<crdlb> wolter: 50Hz is how nvidia abusesX to communicate twinview information
<trapline91> oCean_, alright thank you
<wolter> temoto_, I think I have the latest for 8.10
<fearful> trapline91, try k3b
<trapline91> fearful, Will do, hope it solves the problem.
<crdlb> wolter: the first monitor reports 50Hz, the second 51Hz, etc
<trapline91> I would hate to have to redownload 9.04
<fearful> trapline91, I doubt thats the problem, did you download it from ubuntu website?
<C-117> how i format ubuntu 8.10
<trapline91> fearful, yes
<Royall> Wow, the SysInfo program really could have helped when I couldn't get my wireless working
<rainwalker> LjL; I tried copying a 273.8 MB folder to the drive, and it paused at 76.0 MB tranferred, then 101.0 MB, then briefly at 148.8, then it finished...all in the amount of time that it took to copy an 846 MB "zero" file from /dev
<nightrid3r> C-117 define "format"
<fearful> trapline91, yea then its ok, try k3b if not there might be a problem
<trapline91> fearful, But I have been reading a lot of bugs about Brasero not burnning iso correctly
<Royall> C-117: define i
<C-117> clear the hard drive to new installation
<wolter> crdlb, do you have a little tearing when you move windows around?
<fearful> trapline91, thats why try k3b
<fearful> trapline91, sudo apt-get install k3b
<trapline91> fearful, Don't it now :D
<nightrid3r> C-117 gparted
<crdlb> wolter: I don't use nvidia, but I've heard of it
<temoto_> What is binutils-static for?
<wolter> hm..
<wolter> crdlb, what do you use?
<C-117> nightride3r thanks
<crdlb> wolter: a very old radeon
<wolter> crdlb, does it support compiz?
<crdlb> wolter: yes
<wolter> crdlb, so, do you have tearing when you move windows around?
<cr4> How do I modify "scp /path/to/file user@host:/path/to/put" because the SSH I'm transferring to isn't running on the default port
<rww> cr4: scp -p PORTNUMBER
<temoto_> -P
<rww> oh, yeah, -P, not -p
<trapline91> so whats the ubuntu 9.04 hash?
<temoto_> Dirty bustards made ssh -p and scp -P
<trapline91> this is what i got after running the md5sum: 073fdad444e56a42c4a18696f0129945
<crdlb> wolter: a little bit, but that's expected with a terrible GPU running with indirect rendering
<rww> trapline91: That's correct for Jaunty Alpha 5 Desktop i386.
<brucedougal> hello
<trapline91> cool
<trapline91> so then the problem is the software
<wolter> crdlb, i experience the worst screen tearing in metacity. Is that normal?
<stealth-> "alias pyvent="python /home/stealth/Programming/Python/system/pyvent.py 2 49" doesnt work for me when I add it to my bashrc. When i run the command alias, I can see its found, but when I run pyvent, it tells me it cant find the file. I know its there, though :|
<Bob_Dole> I was trying to move the firefox icon, then suddenly the top and bottom bar things vanished...what happened, and can I reset it? on XFCE, Xubuntu
<Nalf> Hello. I have a question should anyone be available to answer it. I am running a live CD from a my external HD (booting via usb: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/) and the installer/running live cd seems to freeze up. How can I run the installer in text mode so I can see the error it is giving/where it is freezing up?
<temoto_> wolter: i've actually had compiz performing way better than metacity.
<crdlb> wolter: well, with non-compositing metacity, it has to constantly redraw
<coreyman> wich wine program opens files
<coreyman> .. scratch that
<coreyman> wich wine program opens install.exe's
<temoto_> wine
<coreyman> ...
<nightrid3r> coreyman wine
<temoto_> wine itself
<Bob_Dole> really, it is wine
<coreyman> wine isn't opening it
<wolter> crdlb, can i get compositing metacity?
<temoto_> try setup.exe or setup.msi
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card?
<tarfart> hi
<trapline91> fearful, Do you think its necessary to do burn at 1x
<sisto> Anyone installed ubuntu on a MacBook 5,2? It won't boot with acpi. I have to boot with acpi=off.
<fearful> trapline91, why, is that the only option you have?
<crdlb> wolter: gconf-editor /apps/metacity , there's a compositing_manager setting in there
<tarfart> im running kubuntu intrepid.  i can't find docs on getting fglrx installed.  the only docs i find are ones for hardy and guytsy.  how am i suppposed to knwo they use the same kernel, xorg, etc.
<trapline91> fearful, no I was just wondering since they say do burn at the lowest but I don't want to wait forever you know
<crdlb> wolter: keep in mind that you must disable tht setting to use compiz (due to a metacity bug)
<sisto> does anyone know a solution to that?
<fearful> trapline91, na, I don't thinkso put it as automatic or something amongst those lines
<trapline91> fearful, alright
<trillex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6867975#post6867975 if possible, please :)
<nightrid3r> trapline91 never had problem with k3b and automatic speed
<needhelp> Hi I have a problem with the screen. When i.e. I open any website and start to scroll, the text "hangs" and overlaps the old text, so I have to refresh again or mark the text with the mouse to be able to read it. Any fix ideas?
<wolter> crdlb, which tht setting?
<Bob_Dole> asdqwaf Really, though, I kinda killed XFCE in usefulness, by managing to make the taskbar thingy go away..and I don't know how I did it...I was right click-moving the firefox icon, then they just went away
<trapline91> nightrid3r, cool hope I don't either because Brasero has been a living nightmare
<crdlb> wolter: I meant 'that setting'
<Bob_Dole> HOW DO I FIX THIS? ARGH
<wolter> uh ok
<coreyman> why will wine not open the file from firefox.
<sexcopter> hi, i'm using this laptop (ubuntu) and have a pc with ubuntu on it along with all my music. i reckon i should be able to control the pc using this laptop and ssh to play my music, and have tried ssh -X <ip>. However when I run quodlibet (media player of my choice), it tries to associate with the filesystem on my laptop, not the filesystem on the host pc. Is there a way I can do this? ie dial into the pc and play with the files on *that* pc?
<wolter> crdlb, i see.
<wolter> crdlb, well, I used it and noted that now windows have a shadow, but tearing is almost the same.
<wolter> though the redraw is so much better
<Zeroyez> how can i set up eth0 to allow me to directly connect another computer to it, and allow the other computer to access the web server hosted on eth0's computer @ 127.0.0.1
<Bob_Dole> I am displeased
<wolter> crdlb, what happens if i change to compiz and that setting is on?
<zash> sexcopter: the music needs to be accesible from where ql is running
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> is there a repository to get the most recent version of pidgin?
<crdlb> wolter: compiz fails to start because metacity doesn't correctly release the composite manager selection:)
<wolter> oh
<Zeroyez> i know on windows i can just directly connect them and open network connections and click status on network card and go to the 169.something ip and it works
<wolter> crdlb, do you know if there are any plans to repair that? and, can i change that setting from the command line?
<Bob_Dole> Screw it, wheres the install CD
<nightrid3r> Zeroyez give both pc an ipadress in the same range and connect them on other pc use http://yourpc.ipadress
<Bob_Dole> Reformatting the damn thing so I can actuall do something with the GUI
<coreyman> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<zelrikriando> Bob_Dole: what is your problem?
<anabolix> hey guys, anyone know how to find bluetooth devices through CLI?
<nightrid3r> Zeroyez you have a router?
<Bob_Dole> I was trying to move the firefox icon, then suddenly the top and bottom bar things vanished...what happened, and can I reset it? on XFCE, Xubuntu
<needhelp> Hi I have a problem with the screen. When i.e. I open any website and start to scroll, the text "hangs" and overlaps the old text, so I have to refresh again or mark the text with the mouse to be able to read it. Any fix ideas?
<sexcopter> zash: so if i run ql from an ssh shell i initiated on this laptop, and the host is the pc, where would you say ql is running?
<Zeroyez> i'd rather not use the router, it is limited to 4 MB/s transfer speed - direct cable connection i can get up to 80 MB/s
<hubertb> hey guys, is there a new connection-issue with pidgen and icq on 8.10? it says "client version is to old, please upgrade"
<zelrikriando> I dont know about Xubuntu
<coreyman> where does firefox store its downloads
<sisto> Anyone installed ubuntu on a MacBook 5,2? It won't boot with acpi. I have to boot with acpi=off. That leads to me not being able to change LCD brightness or see battery status. this model was launched on january 2009, should I file a bug report?
<Zeroyez> coreyman: mine stores on ~/Desktop by default
<nightrid3r> Zeroyez it's going to be very hard to do
<zash> sexcopter: if you ssh to another computer and run ql there, it runs on the other computre
<Bob_Dole> well, time to format a good 4-5 hours worth of work
<gidna> It is correct  ln -s Builder.exe /home/gidna/Desktop/
<gidna>  ?
<nibsa1242b> what would cause sound drivers to stop working properly? I've tried pulseaudio and ALSA, everything is configured correct. hardware is connected, but there is no sound. I think its a driver / module problem
<gidna> It generates a broken link when I do that
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card?
<sisto> anyone pls?
<coreyman> zeroyez well thats odd, that means my ~/Desktop isn't being shown on my desktop
<sexcopter> zash: that's what i thought, and it just forwards X to this laptop. so i can't understand why things like "file -> open" lead to the local filesystem on my laptop, and not the filesystem where it is running (on the pc)
<trapline91> fearful, any idea what it means when k3b says Error: Cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<zash> sexcopter: thats weird
<sexcopter> zash: going to try anothe rprogram
<oCean_> Bob_Dole: on xfce right, and removed panel?
<Bob_Dole> Yeah
<fearful> trapline91, um I'm guessing you need to change the permissions to /media/cdrom0 but I could be mistaken I don't use k3b
<zash> sexcopter: i know that trying to ssh -X firefox redirects it somehow and runns firefox on your local system
<zash> sexcopter: might be something similar
<Bob_Dole> oCean_: Yeah
<tarfart> how do i install fglrx on intrepid ?
<oCean_> Bob_Dole: is xfce-panel running? "ps axuw | grep xfce4-panel"
<coreyman>  /home/coreyman/.wine is not owned by you how do i become owner
<Bob_Dole> I've already stuck the xubuntu install disk in and restarted it :x
<sexcopter> zash: must be the case, because i'm trying vlc and browsing the fs on the pc... wow, that's odd!
<fearful> trapline91, if so sudo chmod -R 755 /media/cdrom0
<nightrid3r> coreyman man chown
<wolter> people, my man crdlb is the best helper here.
<jrib> coreyman: did you run wine with sudo or something?
<Bob_Dole> Not installing yet, though
<oCean_> Bob_Dole: one final try?
<needhelp> Hi I have a problem with the screen. When i.e. I open any website and start to scroll, the text "hangs" and overlaps the old text, so I have to refresh again or mark the text with the mouse to be able to read it. Any fix ideas?
<coreyman> jrib yea
<mikewu> sexcopter: X forwarding does not forward sound.
<jrib> trapline91: paste the output of the command « groups »
<oCean_> Bob_Dole: remove ~/.config/xfce4/panel and restart xfce4-panel
<jrib> coreyman: well, you shouldn't do that...
<coreyman> jrib well, ok.
<Zeroyez> well, i'll use my router - if i place something in apache2's www folder, it says that it doesn't exist when i try to download it
<trapline91> jrib, coty adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<zash> sexcopter: i know that should work, because i did exactly that a while ago
<jrib> coreyman: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.wine/
<Bob_Dole> I'll try that, thanks.
<sexcopter> mikewu: that's ok, i want the sound to play on the host pc. you have to understand, i'm being cripplingly lazy and using this laptop as a remote control :)
<gidna> I need to create a symbolik link..
<gidna> or an Icon of a program..
<zash> sexcopter: but now i have my music on a external hdd, and just forward the audio to another computer with pulseaudio
<coreyman> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/coreyman/Desktop', starting in the Windows directory.
<coreyman> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\npp.5.2.installer.exe": Module not found
<filsuf> test
<coreyman> wtf
<gidna> ln -s target link_name
<gidna>  I do this but the link is broken
<sexcopter> zash: pulseaudio can do that? that's neat. doesn't quite fit my situation, but neat nonetheless
<baz> i have a network attached storage device on my lan and when I play a movie from using samba it works nice but if I try to play the same movie through a CIFS mount, it hiccups every few seconds like its buffering - is it known that samba is better than cifs for a continuous stream of data?
<zash> sexcopter: http://pix.zash.se/i/w7.png
<m3gaman> could anyone recommend an ftp server for ubuntu?
<coreyman> m3gaman filezilla?
<m3gaman> just looking for something nice and basic
<mikewu> sexcopter: if that doesn't work, you might consider mpd. There is one host computer, and then you can connect with clients to control the host
<m3gaman> I thought that was just a client
<m3gaman> it's a server as well?
<nightrid3r> m3gaman vsftpd or proftpd
<jrib> trapline91: and « ls -ld $(readlink -f /dev/cdrom) »?
<coreyman> m3gaman filezilla has a server
<zash> sexcopter: if you just ssh -X theothercomputer, and run quodlibet manualy from there
<m3gaman> coreyman: awesome I will have to check that out...thanks
<zash> sexcopter: what output do you get
<m3gaman> nightrid3r: thanks as well, I will take a look at those 2 options as well
<zash> sexcopter: also, check what processes are runnig on both computers after that
<jrib> !ftpd | m3gaman
<ubottu> m3gaman: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<tarfart> where is the Restricted Drivers Manager ?
<m3gaman> jrib: thanks...now I have lots of reading up to do..haha
<jrib> tarfart: what version of ubuntu?
<Zeroyez> does anyone know how to change your ident on pidgin? >.>
<tarfart> jrib: intrepid
<fosco_> tarfart: menu system -admin
<jrib> m3gaman: help.ubuntu.com server guide walks you through one of them
<m3gaman> jrib: even better...thanks for the hand...
<Nalf> Ok, so I don't have any blank cds and I want to install Ubuntu to my desktop (dual boot with windows vista). I do have an external hard-drive I can boot from. I am also willing to do a net install, but all I have is a USB wireless adapter (I'm not sure if it's supported or not). What do you guys think would be the best course of action?
<tarfart> thanx folks
<jrib> !install > Nalf
<ubottu> Nalf, please see my private message
<nibsa1242b> how can I get pulse audio to list individual devices? when I change to ALSA audio it shows many devices including channels and IEC 958. With pulse, I get main (playback) and capture only.
<jrib> nibsa1242b: I probably don't know but: list *where*?
<nibsa1242b> jrib: sry, in alsamixer
<Bob_Dole> oCean_: could, I uhh, perhaps get that location again?
<Nalf> Jrib, I used UNetbootin, but when it came up with the bootmanager all the characters were illegible. Any idea on that?
<jrib> Nalf: nope
<jrib> Nalf: you checked the cd for defects?
<oCean_> Bob_Dole: remove ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<Nalf> It's a downloaded image, and yes, I checked.
<Bob_Dole> thank you
<oCean_> Bob_Dole: then killall xfce4-panel
<Zeroyez> how do i give apache2 permissions to a file in the www directory (going to it using http gives 404)
<nibsa1242b> how can I set something ( IEC 958 ) volume to a higher level if its not listed in ALSA mixer
<jrib> nibsa1242b: « alsamixer -Dhw:0 » do anything for you?
<taso>  hey guys, Ubuntu acts _extremely_ slow in VMWare as a guest, any clue on how to resolve this?  I gave it 2GB of memory and still nothing .... any clue on what to do in this situation? is this common?  Ubuntu 8.10, VMWare 6+
<nibsa1242b> jrib: I dunno, I'd have to undo about 20min of things just to find out. I can use it now, but I'm using ALSA not pulse. I'm trying to suggest to someone else with same hardware that wants to try to keep pulse.
<Dillizar> can anybody tell me how to install nvidia drivers i have just installed 8.04
<nibsa1242b> taso: what is your host?
<taso> Win XP
<Shii> hey guys, when's 9.04 coming out?
<jrib> nibsa1242b: see comments in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/274884
<Shii> a rough estimate is fine
<fearful> !jaunty | shii
<ubottu> shii: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nibsa1242b> jrib: tnx
<Shii> thanks
<taso> nibsa1242b: I've been Google'ing around with not much luck
<Nalf> Does anyone have experience using an external HD to install ubuntu to their machine?
<nibsa1242b> tsao with regards to?
<nibsa1242b> taso: with regards to
<taso> nibsa1242b the slow performance?
<nibsa1242b> taso: slow performance of what?
<taso> the entire OS
<taso> mostly GUI stuff
<taso> but it seems everything really
<nibsa1242b> Nalf: I've done a net install & a usb flash drive  and hd install
#ubuntu 2009-03-10
<nibsa1242b> taso: you can't expect it to run super fast... what is your host OS? and what processor do you have?
<sexcopter> zash: sorry, got called away from the laptop for a moment. i have to do dinner now, but i'll look into it some more. thanks for your help!
<Nalf> Did you use unetbootin with your USB, Nibsa?
<zash> and i have to sleep
<zash> :(
<taso> nibsa1242b: host is Windows XP, 3GB Memory, 2.4ghz processor
<nibsa1242b> Nalf: I used the auto install to flash for the thumbdrive; and booted straight from the USB HD from the bios for the install from an external HD
<nibsa1242b> taso: which processor, it makes a difference
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to change application font colours, without changing themes? Using a dark theme is causing my gedit to highlight the currently-selected line as black, making it impossible to read the selected line. It also uses the same colour for text as the background of Nautilus.
<Nalf> I used http://www.pendrivelinux.com/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/ this, but the installer locked up.
<nguyen> Hi!
<cactusfrog> i cant watch youtube videos despite installing flash
<taso> nibsa1242b: Intel Centrino Duo Core Pro
<cactusfrog> i did everything correctly typed sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree in terminal and even restarted firefox but i still can't watch youtube videos
<mbord> no body there ?
<nibsa1242b> taso: does the proc support Intel VT? is it enabled?
<jrib> FrozenFire: one way would be to edit your theme yourself
<nguyen>           why cant u watch youtube its fun to watch.
<mbord> hoi allemeel
<cactusfrog> because it says i dont have the latist flash player
<FrozenFire> jrib: Do you know where I can find theme files? There is no way to set font colours under the Appearance applet.
<nguyen> bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * FrozenFire stabs nguyen
<cactusfrog> so no ideas?
<mbord> no body can dutch here  ?
<oCean_> mbord: the dutch are in #ubuntu-nl
<FrozenFire> cactusfrog: Obvious question is, have you tried restarting? When using proprietary software, it's often necessary to restart.
<taso> nibsa1242b: I believe so, what does that mean and how can I check?
<cactusfrog> anyone here know what they are doing??
<jrib> FrozenFire: art.gnome.org has a tutorial on creating themes.  The themes are in /usr/share/themes/ or ~/.themes if it's one you installed yourself.  If you want to modify one from /usr/share/themes, copy it to ~/.themes and work there
<Nalf> Nope. ^_^
<Nalf> Jrib, is pretty knowledgeable.
<Zeroyez> how do i set permissions on /var/www so apache can read stuff from it, i can't ask anywhere else because of root ban
<mbord> is er ook iemand die nederlands kan ?
<oCean_> mbord: join #ubuntu-nl
<cactusfrog> ok  well almost any ubantu user should be able to answer my question
<swegner> I'm trying to boot jaunty from a LiveUSB (created from the "USB Startup Disc Creator"), but I don't see the option at the boot screen.  I only see "Install Ubuntu", "Check disc for defects", "Test memory", "Boot from first hard drive", "Rescue a broken system".  Is it not possible to simply boot from the USB?  (I'm not sure if this is jaunty-related or not, I can't remember what the intrepid liveusb was like)
<lepine> My X just borked. I rebooted after some autoupdates, for which i didn't reboot for perhaps 2 weeks ... and now i'm stuck using the vesa driver ...
<jrib> cactusfrog: you need to be more patient.  Pastebin the contents of the page you get when you visit "about:plugins" in your address bar in firefox
<fearful> cactusfrog, sudo chmod -R 755 /media/cdrom0 didn't work?
<mbord> how i hafe now work whit ubuntu or lunix
<lepine> nvidia-xconfig doesn't seem to have worked
<lepine> what can/should i do?
<Pollywog> cactusfrog: maybe but I came in too late to read it
<nibsa1242b> taso: it means it runs things faster when they are being virtualized , I'm not sure how to check, I don't often use windows, and I've only ever used QEMU for virtualization.
<jrib> lepine: what happens when you try to use the nvidia driver?
<nibsa1242b> taso: anyhow my understanding is that it should be run 80% to 10% of the speed you would expect natively if everything is set up correctly.
<cactusfrog> i dont get why i cant watch yotube videos just says  http://pastebin.com/d4ea1bd68 and i have installed the flash player through terminal wtf!
<m3gaman> I installed GProftpd, when I attempt to run the GUI I receive the following error message: Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)...any suggestions?
<kingtut> i have  bought a new sound card sound blaster audigy se some program i have other no sound can someone tell me how to config the sound card
<jrib> cactusfrog: help me help you...
<cactusfrog> pl
<cactusfrog> ok
<fearful> cactusfrog, do you have flash-nonfree
<jrib> !who | cactusfrog
<ubottu> cactusfrog: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kingtut> can someone help
<Nalf> Swegner: Is there no live version for jaunty? That would be my guess.. It's not an official release yet, right?
<Flannel> swegner: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<Dillizar> i have installed the nvidia drivers but i cant have more than 640*480 pls help
<cactusfrog> ubottu: i am not speaking to someone iparticular
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nalf> There you go, Swegner. good luck!
<swegner> Nalf: I don't think there needs to be a live version... I simply used the alpha5 ISO to burn the liveusb
<lepine> jrib: well, it seems to still be using the vesa driver ... i'll paste my config ... i might have done it wrong. http://pastebin.ca/1356954
<Pollywog> cactusfrog: Firefox?  I had a problem with this in Hardy but it has worked since I updated (apt-get upgrade) about 2 weeks ago
<cactusfrog> fearful: yes i have flash nofree
<swegner> Flannel: Thanks, I asked in there before, but we weren't sure if it was jaunty-related.  Just wanted to check here as well
<fearful> cactusfrog, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree mozilla-plugin-gnash
<jrib> lepine: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<ZeZu> flash videos worked previously, but not now,  i think ubuntu repos. installed a version of flash nonfree on top of the one i manually installed,  how can i figure out whats going on ?
<cactusfrog> fearful: ok all try that ty
<Nalf> Swegner: I just usb-booted with live option in 8.10 so..
<ZeZu> I'm running x64 version of ubuntu
<Pollywog> I have adobe-flashplugin
<jrib> ZeZu: about:plugins in firefox will tell you what is getting used
<Pollywog> not the nonfree one
<Pollywog> and it works
<m3gaman> nevermind, I figured it out...had to install something called menu using apt-get...
<nibsa1242b> lepine: what did you use to install the drivers?
<Pollywog> cactusfrog: I think this can be fixed
<swegner> Nalf: ok, I thought I remembered being able to with intrepid as well.  I wonder if it's because I used the amd64 ISO..
<fearful> Pollywog, cactusfrog they both work just as well I use flashplugin-nonfree and am doing fine
<Pollywog> fearful: k
<Pollywog> good to know nonfree works too
<Zeroyez> ugh, can someone please tell me how to change my irc ident on pidgin so it doesn't say root without having to create another user and do a bunch of annoying crap
<fearful> cactusfrog, but which ever you prefer
<jrib> Zeroyez: why are you ircing as root anyway?
<lepine> jrib: it mentions vesa alot ... i haven't seen what looks like an error yet ...
<jrib> lepine: pastebin :)
<Dillizar> i have installed the nvidia drivers but i cant have more than 640*480 pls help
<Pollywog> but a few weeks ago it all of a sudden did not work in Firefox and I had to use Flock browser
<jrib> !fixres | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nibsa1242b> Dillizar: what did you use to install the drivers?
<Pollywog> to view Youtube videos
<Zeroyez> because i use a super minimal installation of ubuntu that only logs me in as root and doesn't have non-root logins
<jrib> !enter | Pollywog
<ubottu> Pollywog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fearful> Pollywog, reeally I've never experienced any problems
<Nalf> swegner: I booted live from amd64. ^_^
<cactusfrog> fearful: thanks a lot :)
<jrib> Zeroyez: that's just plain stupid
<ZeZu> jrib: there are two  versions of shockwave flash player installed
<fearful> cactusfrog, your welcome
<Nalf> swegner: I used http://www.pendrivelinux.com/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/ that, though.
<jdolan> is there any way to get sox to support .ogg without recompiling it myself?
<fearful> Pollywog, maybe you should give the nonfree a try ;)
<Zeroyez> jrib: dun care, has no effect on me except the stupid root ban on irc
<jdolan> (what is the point of packaging sox without [m]any codecs?)
<swegner> Nalf: ok, I'll assume it's a jaunty problem then..
<Pollywog> fearful: I will do so if I have a problem again, but it works now
<lepine> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1356956
<jrib> Zeroyez: well the right solution here is to not irc as root.  And to create a regular account.  Good luck with your issue
<Dillizar> nope restarting the X doesnt help
<Nalf> Swegner: Good luck. I'm going to attempt to install myself now! Bye bye.
<ZeZu> jrib: i disabled one of them, but still get a grey rect instead of a vid
<Zeroyez> jrib: mirc on wine it is, then
<m3gaman> here is a quick question...say I install an application and it creates an ICON for it in the applications menu...when I do a apt-get remove (said application) it does not remove the associated icon within the applications menu.  Is this normal? or should I be uninstall my applications in a different manner/
<jrib> Zeroyez: it's actually a trivial thing in pidgin iirc.  But like I said you really really should have a non-root account to work with
<fearful> what's -J and +J? flags
<jrib> lepine: line 1714.  Usually the first thing I would try is purging all of the nvidia* stuff and linux-restricted* and reinstalling from scratch
<jrib> fearful: google: freenode using the network
<fearful> jrib, ok thanks
<lepine> jrib: note taken. Trying that now
<jrib> ZeZu: feel free to pastebin but I'll back in 15minutes.  Someone else might help you in the mean time
<rww> !modes > fearful
<ubottu> fearful, please see my private message
<fearful> rww, don't think that was the command ;)
<brandon_> how do i download .tar.gz files from terminel?
<sebsebseb> wget
<fearful> brandon_, wget command
<sebsebseb> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<trapline91> fearful, K3B didn't fix the problem :(
<ichem> what can i do here?
<fearful> trapline91, no errors or anything?
<kyle___> greetings. I'm trying to use TV-Out on my laptop, which seems to work, but I can't move all of a window from the LCD to the TV- I'm left with, oh, maybe 100 pixels always on the LCD.  Ideas?
<sebsebseb> ichem: get help for stuff with Ubuntu
<trapline91> fearful, nope noen
<trapline91> none*
<brandon_> and how do i Un Tar them
<wolter> hey kinja-sheep
<sebsebseb> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<wolter> sebsebseb...
<zardoz> Greetings - I cannot figure out where the system calls default applications from - several of my apps are looking for example, for the default browser which is set to FireFox, however, my apps all bitch about "%u not found" - suggestions? ideas? TIA
<sebsebseb> wolter...
<fearful> trapline91, I would try just downloading a copy from a different server but I don't know you tried two already, try command line burning or nautilus?
<wolter> sebsebseb, oh hey, i resolved, with help from crdlb, my screen tearing problem
<brandon_> i mean how do i un-tar them in terminal
<fearful> trapline91, is it a re-writable?
<wolter> sebsebseb, =D
<sebsebseb> wolter: who is crdlib?
<wolter> sebsebseb, a genius..
<trapline91> fearful, its a re-writable drive
<wolter> sebsebseb, you should now by now.
<wolter> know*
<technologiclee> tar xvf name.tar
<zardoz> @brandon: You use tar : tar -xzvf <filename>
<fearful> wolter, tar -jxvf filename.tar.gz
<stewart_> brandon_: tar zxvf name.tar.bz
<fearful> trapline91, maybe thats a problem, try burning on a writable only I had a problem like that
<brandon_> so it would be tar -jxvf `gameserv-1.3.5.tar.gz'
<wolter> fearful, wha?
<trapline91> fearful, I am burning on a writable only
<sebsebseb> brandon_: you can also do it graphicalley
<brandon_> how>
<stewart_> brandon_: try zxvf
<sebsebseb> brandon_: just right click on the tar and  do extract here for example
<trapline91> fearful, the drive can re-write but the cd's im using can't
<lazukars> How do you install a .tar application
<technologiclee> gunzip name.gz
<fearful> trapline91, oh I see, did you choose burn CD image
<brandon_> do i need to keep the ` and ' in the file
<trapline91> fearful, yes
<stewart_> bang bang gunzip
<fearful> trapline91, not DVD option
<trapline91> fearful, cd option
<sebsebseb> brandon_: by the way make sure your tar is from a good source, because there could be bad sources with something slightly malicious for Linux in tar format
<trapline91> fearful, I have always had a problem with burning iso's with ubuntu
<fearful> trapline91, well I don't know re-download from a new server?
<sebsebseb> !iso
<trapline91> fearful, They never burn
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zardoz> @brandon: the switch "j" is used for bzip archives (.bz) and the "z" switch for Gzip archives (.gz)
<brandon_> its from sourceforge
<fearful> sebsebseb, that wouldn't help for a Live CD
<brandon_> all im asking is do i need to keep the ` and ' when i try to untar the file
<trapline91> fearful, Know of any windows burning software I could emulate?
<brandon_> :/
<trapline91> fearful, well not emulate but run under wine
<fearful> trapline91, I haven't used windows in ages :S
<wolter> trapline91, why?
<sebsebseb> trapline91: imgburn
<fearful> trapline91, Nero?
<wolter> trapline91, did your burner work on windows?
<trapline91> yea
<Dillizar> i cant have bigger resolution than 640*480 can anybody help me pls my eyes are bleeding
<trapline91> worked great with windows
<wolter> !who | trapline91
<ubottu> trapline91: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wolter> trapline91, well, when was the last time you checked?
<trapline91> wolter, checked what
<DASPRiD> Dillizar, get a monitor/gfx-card which supports higher resolutions then :)
<wolter> trapline91, that the burner worked
 * Dillizar slaps DASPRiD
<fearful> trapline91, http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<DASPRiD> Dillizar, sorry, but your description didnt contain any actual problem :P
<trapline91> wolter, It works when I burn files but cd images though
<zardoz> @trapline - if you're familiar with NERO - Ahead, the mfg, now has a Linux version - otherwise, I find K3B to be the "easiest" to use
<MK13> Dillzar: what kind of gfx card do you have?
<sebsebseb> trapline91: isorecorder makes it so the default  cd and dvd burning stuff in XP and Vista  can also do ISO, however imgburn is :d
<Dillizar> DASPRiD: well it use to work but now NOT
<[Au]> erver irc.webchat.org
<Dillizar> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<Dillizar> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<trapline91> sebsebseb, I'm downloading imgburn now to see if it fixes the problem
<sebsebseb> trapline91: iso recorder heh,  these days I would use imgburn instead, well get others to, since I don't do ISO's in Windows anymore
<MK13> Dillizar: try and update your video card drivers
<lukanov> guys
<pmcclelland> has anyone else had problems mounting vista cifs shares?
<trapline91> kind of sucks though if I really have to use a windows app to burn images :(
<sebsebseb> that last message was  meant to be sent to  you   fearful
<lukanov> tell me theme for ubuntu that makes start menu like those in MACs ?
<sebsebseb> trapline91: stuff in Linux should work
<Jena> join #zandardnd
<Jena> fail!
<MaFrei> hello, ive got ab strange problem with my LAn und xubuntu and dont get help in the xubuntu-chanell. Ist it OK if i post this problem here?
<mleger> Hello any sound people around?
<Dillizar> MK13: i dont need to update them i just installed them
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mleger> !sound
<pmcclelland> has anyone else had problems mounting vista cifs shares? I am getting memory allocation errors. Doesn't make any sense.
<jumar> its okay MaFrei, whats your problem?
<mleger> sebsebseb: Can you help me get the sound to work on hardy? I tried just about anything
<MK13> Dillizar: then try re-installing :P
<MaFrei> jumar: thanks. ok. i#ve got the problem that i dont have access via LAN on my Acer Aspiure One
<sebsebseb> mleger: oh hardy ok uhmmmmmm
<sebsebseb> mleger: could be that your having pulse audio issues
<MaFrei> i hab configured the LAN via the networkmanager, also i had configured the LAN manually in the configuration file. The fun is that, if i configiure it manually, i can ping my network card but I#m not able to ping my LAN. Also funny is that the WLAN is functionning good.
<jumar> searching...
<MaFrei> Im also sure that it is no hardware defect, because when i rum my Acer via xubuntu Live-CD the LAN is working well. %The LAN is also working well with a newly installed Xubuntu, but afer a restard it is not functiuoning any more.
<sebsebseb> mleger: why hardy and not  ibex by the way?
<zardoz> So would anyone have any ideas as to why I keep getting "%u not found" when applications are trying to call an external browser?
<MaFrei> i have copied the configuration from the Live-Cd System to my installed xubuntu but this also not solve my problem.
<mleger> sebsebseb: I might. I didnt have pulse at all only alsa then someone helped me by installing pulse and still not working
<fearful> sebsebseb, yea I said I haven't used winblows in ages, I wouldn't know :\ just trying to be helpful
<mleger> sebsebseb: well I'm a noob who's trying to learn and heard hardy is more stable
<MaFrei> there is also no error (asl i see?) and the Network manager (in automatic) configuratuion tells me that im connected to the LAN
<trapline91> sebsebseb, well imgburn doesn't detect my burner
<sebsebseb> mleger: hardy has more sound issues than ibex though
<fearful> trapline91, are you on a virtual?
<mleger> sebsebseb: should I upgrade? any issues with nvidia drivers in ibex?
<nibsa1242b> sebsebseb: did your alsa work?
<sebsebseb> mleger: depends on your card, how old is it?
<trapline91> fearful, no using wine
<MaFrei> well, i treid in networkmanager the DHCP and also the fixed IP. Also i configured the configuration file networks.conf with a fixed IP.
<jumar> MaFrei, did you try shutting down cable first and just then connect with Lan, left clicking on the network icon?
<mleger> sebsebseb: its new nvidia gforce 6500 I think
<MaFrei> jumar: yes, also
<fearful> trapline91, just to be clear wine ain't a emulator by the way, and it might be a problem running it on wine
<sint> hey, my pidgin is broken and it tells me to update. but there is no new version in apt. anyone knows when the new version from pidgin website will be available?
<_VIM_> ibex is way better than it was 4 months ago mleger
<sebsebseb> nibsa1242b: I have never had major sound issues, and been with Ubuntu since second release,    my old computer died with edgy, then the others on this one
<mleger> sebsebseb: but its supposed here
<fearful> sint, getdeb.com
<jumar> still searching...
<sebsebseb> mleger: ok  should work fine in ibex then your graphics card
<sebsebseb> mleger: pluse audio is default in hardy
<trapline91> fearful, the problem was I didn't have my wine configuration set to my burner what an idiot i am lol
<sebsebseb> mleger: you could try:  killall pulseaudio
<nibsa1242b> sebsebseb: sry, I think I came late to the conversion. Thought you were having sound issues.
<sint> fearful: ok, but if i download it there, it no longer seen from apt, isn't it?
<jumar> try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install%20Ubuntu%20Hardy%20Heron%20(8.04.1)%20on%20the%20Acer%20Aspire%20One
<jumar> link
<mleger> sebsebseb: tried it now still no sound. Do I need to reboot?
<sebsebseb> mleger: nope
<fearful> sint, um correct, but if you uninstall the new version in aptitude the old one will be displayed
<sebsebseb> mleger: ok how  new is that hardy install? pretty new?
<jrib> ZeZu: sort it out?
<brandon_> now im getting errors
<brandon_> brandon@ubuntu:~$ tar -zxvf gameserv.tar.gz
<brandon_> tar: gameserv.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<brandon_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<brandon_> tar: Child returned status 2
<brandon_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot2> brandon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon_> brandon@ubuntu:~$
<nibsa1242b> sebsebseb: I've had audio issues since 7.10 with Ubuntu. Right now two computers are using ALSA. I just got ALSA working on the third, but I know what the problem was with pulse, so I'm going to fix that.
<MK13> lukanov: u still there?
<MaFrei> jumar: ok, i will have a look
<mleger> sebsebseb: installed one month ago
<sebsebseb> mleger: upgrading to Ibex probably won't make things worse
<fearful> brandon_, you have to put the correct path too /home/user/gameserv.tar.gz for example
<sebsebseb> mleger: also next Ubuntu at the end of April
<mikeshollen> How do I tell an application I want it to launch as root from the GUI?
<mleger> sebsebseb: ok going to upgrade now and see what happens. will Intel HD driver be supported out of the box?
<jrib> mikeshollen: what application?
<brandon_> i loaded it from the terminal
<sebsebseb> mleger: not sure
<sint> fearful: hm, but there is no given date how long i have to wait for a common update in apt?
<sebsebseb> mleger: one thing though
<mikeshollen> avg
<fearful> brandon_, yes but you have to cd to the directory or put the path
<sebsebseb> mleger: if you go Ibex, you can't just downgrade back to Hardy
<nibsa1242b> sebsebseb: what I've run into is that if pulse crashes, and you mute the sound, then the sound will stay muted on reboot - this bug here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/274884
<sebsebseb> mleger: wait a sec
<Myrtti> mikeshollen: avg? what's that?
<fearful> sint, yea, aptitude doesn't get updated that often, just download the one in getdeb works fine in intrepid
<sint> fearful: i am not a big fan of doing things beside apt, if the software is in apt
<mleger> sebsebseb: ?
<sebsebseb> nibsa1242b: do you think   mleger should upgrade hardy to ibex or not?
<fearful> sint, I did this, and working fine 2.5.5
<mikeshollen> how can I ask an application to launch as root?
<mikeshollen> so that I don't have to use terminal
<fearful> mikeshollen, gksu
<brandon_> no i downloaded it from the ubuntu website so i don't have the cd
<sint> fearful: ok, thanks i'll try
<sebsebseb> mleger: or you stay with hardy, and then you can have KDE 3  and 4 on the  same system no problem :d
<Myrtti> mikeshollen: which application? avg? what's that?
<fearful> mikeshollen, well it depends what
<sebsebseb> mleger: with Ibex it's only KDE 4 :(
<MaFrei> jumar: ah jea, i know this manual, i have used it fpr the WLAN. But for LAN there is nothing in then "LAN:full working"  :-(
<jumar> mikeshollen: in terminal its sudo, if you want to run it like fearful said
<fearful> Myrtti, avg is a windows anti-virus I'm almost sure my friends use it
<mleger> sebsebseb: sorry I dont know what that means :(
<nibsa1242b> sebsebseb: mleger I think ibex won't hurt, but I doubt it'll fix the audio problem. Does he have pulse installed now?
<Myrtti> fearful: that's what I'm afraid of it is
<fearful> jumar, if your running a GUI app as root you need gksu not sudo
<sebsebseb> mleger: sudo apt-get install  pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> mleger: try that
<MK13> sebsebseb: my opinion is that ibex would work... the only thing is the support is shorter but it still lasts until jaunty :D
<mleger> nibsa1242b: yes I do have it installed. Playing sound files shows sound output but nothing coming out of laptop speakers
<m3gaman> yeah, AVG is a windows AntiVirus software...I use it on my windows box
<fearful> mikeshollen, why would you want to run avg anyway
<jumar> yeah, thats why what you wrote was more precise, sorry
<mikeshollen> because I do
<sebsebseb> mleger: ok you are new to Linux :D  you don't know about KDE?
<v0lksman> how do you restart pulseaudio properly in intrepid?
<bmoll8> mikeshollen: you're not making sense
<Myrtti> mikeshollen: are you trying to run the windows antivirus program avg?
<bmoll8> mikeshollen: you don't need antivirus software on ubuntu; this isn't windows
<jumar> mikeshollen, are you guarding a windows server?
<fearful> mikeshollen, well if its not a linux version of avg you need wine
<mikeshollen> no, avg 7.5 is for linux
<mleger> sebsebseb: no I understand its kubuntu right? different than gnome?\
<mleger> sebsebseb: tried it but pulse is already installed so nothing new was installed
<jrib> mikeshollen: are you running a mail server with windows clients or something?
<sebsebseb> mleger: yes, but in Hardy you can have KDE3 the nice and mature and stable version, as well as KDE4 which is newer
<fearful> mikeshollen, then gksu avg or I don't know the command really
<Myrtti> !virus | mikeshollen
<ubottu> mikeshollen: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<anom01y> is there any daemons out there that can switch the current user (x session) to another user (default user), after a period of time the computer has been idle ?
<jumar> you dont have to be root to guard your system in that case
<nibsa1242b> mleger: what do you see in alsamixer ?
<sebsebseb> mleger: in Ibex you have to do nonsense to have both if it's even possible,   or   run  a hardy vm for KDE3   or some other distro
<mikeshollen> Currently I'm running Wine, although I understand that it's a bit more bullet proof
<jumar> what do you mean? i dont understand... mikeshollen
<sebsebseb> mleger: I think you should try KDE3 and 4 hence why I was saying about that,  but  going back to the sound issue,  Ibex should be alright
<sebsebseb> mleger: Ibex won't make things worse  I expect when it comes to sound
<mleger> nibsal1242b: gnome alsa mixer says: Realtek ID 663
<mikeshollen> How am I being so confusing?  I just want to run the program.  It's security software.  It needs to be run as root to update and scan properly.  I want to run it despite the fact that Linux doesn't have the same issues as Windows, because I run windows software through Wine.
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: lol  ok
<fearful> mikeshollen, I said gksu avg
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen:  you can use a Linux anti virus program to  scan  a Linux install as well as Wine for Windows viruses
<jumar> it wont make a mess thru wine, well its not 99% but it want, try firestarter instead, its in the repos
<zeldarocks> should I update to 9.04?
<mleger> nibsal1242b: trying to open alsamixergui gives an error message
<trapline91> fearful, think I could just put ubuntu on my ipod and boot from that?
<mikeshollen> sebsebseb: correct, and AVG is a linux antivirus
<sebsebseb> zeldarocks: not yet,  the final release is not out yet
<Myrtti> jumar: since when has *firestarter* done anything to *viruses*
<zeldarocks> I mean the alpha 5
<mleger> sebsebseb: ok I'm going to try to upgrade soon
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: you don't need an antivirus really for wine though, Windows viruses don't tend to work properly in wine if at all
<fearful> mikeshollen, exactly therefore it won't check for windows viruses on linux
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  mleger
<ubottu> mleger: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jumar> alright, my fault, got lately no viruses, sorry again
<jwulf|eee> does anyone know what's happening with compiz today?
<mikeshollen> fearful: it was originally created for windows viruses, it will check for them because the c drive exists within the linux directories
<zeldarocks> should I update to alpha 5?
<jwulf|eee> i grabbed the latest jaunty updates, and it seems to be broken
<sebsebseb> zeldarocks: how experiened are you with Ubuntu?
<jumar> mikeshollen, ther wont be viruses
<fearful> mikeshollen, the point is you do not need a antivirus for linux... not for wine either
<zeldarocks> just started with it a few days/weeks ago
<jrib> zeldarocks: see jwulf|eee ; jwulf|eee: yes, you're using a development version: help in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> zeldarocks: that answers the question then, do not upgrade to  alpha 5.  ,because your new to Ubuntu and it's an alpha
<sebsebseb> zeldarocks: do you know about the stages of software?  alaphas, betas, release candidates, and then final release
<sebsebseb> zeldarocks: alpha 5 is apparnatly pretty stable, but it will have bugs
<fearful> mikeshollen, and if you really want to run it use the command I provided 3 times already
<mikeshollen> I tried
<lepine> jrib: ok, i'm back to the nvidia driver apparently (according to the hardware drivers pane) ...
<fearful> mikeshollen, then look in the menus it should be there
<lepine> but still stuck in lousy resolutions ...
<mikeshollen> gksu avg didn't do anything that I can tell
<lepine> oh wait ... now it;s asking me to reboot ... doing so
<zeldarocks> I do know about the phases, but I don't see any danger/threat with updating, is there?
<sebsebseb> zeldarocks: if you want to upgrade early, maybe the beta,  but anything before that big NO!
<sint> fearful: i found out how to add getdeb to apt. hope this was a good idea, but pidgin is running again :)
<fearful> mikeshollen, well I don't know the exact command as I said too, why don't you search for it and try it with gksu
<zeldarocks> why?
<sebsebseb> zeldarocks: I just told you why
<mikeshollen> how do i list out applications?
<mikeshollen> what would the directory be for them
<sebsebseb> zeldarocks: do you not know what software bugs are?
<mleger> should I know anything specific about using the upgrade manager to upgrade to 8.10 when I'm installed on wubi?
<fearful> sint, nice :p
<zeldarocks> would it help any tht I'm running ubuntu through Virtual Box?
<jumar> mikeshollen, i haven't found any free version of avg for linux, if you try to run the exe, you dont really need to be root, just open it with wine, exe is not native on linux, not a package
<sebsebseb> mleger: oh  dear your on wubi
<mleger> sebsebseb: yea I told you total noob
<dean> mikeshollen: what do you mean
<sebsebseb> mleger: ok  pm me
<dean> mikeshollen: like dpkg --get-selections
<fearful> !who | mikeshollen
<ubottu> mikeshollen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fearful> mikeshollen, /usr/bin
<Maahes> I'm having an issue, I had a crash, and now my xserver is borked I used xfix, which means it now runs, but whenever I run nvidia-xconfig to generate an xorg.conf, it totally hangs, it doesn't even institute failsafe X, it just hangs forever, here's the xorg file nvidia xconfig gives: http://rafb.net/p/Z4JNkr34.html and here's the output of my xorg error log: http://rafb.net/p/ptMl8J96.html
<mikeshollen> http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl
<jumar> thanks, mikesholen
<Maahes> and by hangs forever I mean: gdm never finishes loading, or loading the backup xorg
<zeldarocks> would updating be ok since I'm running ubunti through VirtualBox? I would think so IMO
<fearful> mikeshollen, look in that directory, if its installed it should be there and voila
<jumar> there's no amd64, mikeshollen, so im not going to play with it
<usser> zeldarocks, take a snapshot before you update. if it breaks you can always go back this way
<zeldarocks> would it bring me back to my previous version?
<mikeshollen> jumar: no problem
<jumar> sorry about that, but i really dont think that viruses can be any threat to wine or linux
<tuxtox> how do you make a custom application launcher that needs root access?  what is the command?
<zeldarocks> snapshots bring me bak to a previous install?
<mikeshollen> fearful: thank you, the app name was avggui
<pmcclelland> has anyone else had problems mounting vista cifs shares? I am getting memory allocation errors. Doesn't make any sense.
<fearful> mikeshollen, alright no problem
<mikeshollen> fearful: so I know how to run things as root from terminal, but you're suggesting that gksu "appname" will cause it to launch from the ubuntu gui as root as well?
<usser> zeldarocks, well yea, it takes an exact replica of the VM's running state
<fearful> mikeshollen, yes gksu is like running as sudo but it prepares the environment for a root GUI application
<usser> zeldarocks, thats the most useful feauture of a VM
<jumar> tuxtox, start with: gksu command
<m3gaman> if you type gksu you can run as any user
<zeldarocks> regardless of version?
<usser> zeldarocks, regardless of the operating system that you run inside of a vm
<tuxtox> jumar you are the man (or woman)  thanks
<zeldarocks> k if so, I'll update, BRB
<mikeshollen> fearful: so if i put gksu avggui in terminal, I will always launch as root when i click on it from the applications menu?
<tuxtox> jumar what does gksu mean?
<usser> zeldarocks, it just doesnt care what its running, its all bits to the virtualbox
<fearful> mikeshollen, nope, only when you run it through the terminal
<brandon_> So how do i run the GameServ from my desktop
<gongo> hi, can anyone tell me i can't change date & time?  If I try and use time-admin the "unlock" button is greyed out
<brandon_> ?
<christophe> hello, i always get mkdir:  cannot create directory, to many links
<mikeshollen> fearful: is there a way to ask the application to run as root so I can just click on it from the gui and have it launch as root all the time?
<christophe> it is an empty dir and i have diskspace
<mezy> how do i view hidden files and dictionaries?
<Dr_willis> christophe,  links refer to 'soft links' if you some how nest them.. you can get that error i recall.
<christophe> mezy: CTRL+H in nautilus or ls -a
<christophe> Dr_willis: i get this in /tmp on boot (my X can't load because of this error)
<gongo> If I open Time and Date Settings the "Unlock" button is unlocked and I can't change anything...anyone know why this is?
<fearful> mikeshollen, um I don't think thats a such a good idea but you can choose it from the edit menu selection when right clicking then finding avg and in properties put gksu avggui
<greenthumb> hi guys!
<christophe> Dr_willis: how can I check if there are soft links?
<trapline91> fearful, YES! imgburn fixed my problem!!!
<sam555> does ubuntu 8.04 come with samba already installed?
<fearful> trapline91, awsome
<fearful> sam555, yes
<trapline91> fearful, kind of sad it had to be windows software on linux that would fix the problem
<sam555> fearful: thanks!
<fearful> trapline91, I agree, but I've never experienced this problem to be honest
<trapline91> fearful, hope you never have to! anyways im off to install 9.04 :D
<Jose_Gaspar> Hello, how do I login as root for ubuntu? or what is the default PW? I want to maybe create users and manage permission on my local PC. Thanks
<_VIM_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fearful> Jose_Gaspar, you can do that as your user using root
<todd_> !sudo|Jose_Gaspar
<ubottu> Jose_Gaspar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_willis> christophe,  'ls -l' shows that sort of info
<meanburrito920_> My speakers have decided to stop working on me. Is there a mute option in ubuntu that I don't know about?
<_VIM_> meanburrito920_: yeah it's called PulseAudio
<_VIM_> heh
<Jose_Gaspar> I am trying to run tor and it only is running for root, not for my user profile
<todd_> meanburrito920_, which ones do you know about
<fosco_> Jose_Gaspar: then, sudo tor
<christophe> Dr_willis if I do this in /tmp then it is empty (even with -al) If I do this on / then /tmp is of root:root and a directory (no soft link)
<mezy> does apps mad for kde work with ubuntu/gnome thingie?
<meanburrito920_> I checked all the sound settings in the preferences menu. None of them work. This has been going on for about 3 days
<sebsebseb> yes
<Darkequinox> hey peeps.
<sebsebseb> mezy: yes
<mezy> i suck at typing
<_VIM_> mezy:  yep
<mleger> is x11vnc safe?
<Darkequinox> I  need help
<mezy> thanks all
<Dr_willis> christophe,  you need to clarify to the channel  exactly what you are trying to do - and well
<todd_> Mezy yes
<_VIM_> KDE apps just pull in a lot of libs though
<sebsebseb> mleger: when it's tunneled over SSH yes,  if it's not done on SSH it's insecure
<Dr_willis> christophe,  you need to clarify to the channel  exactly what you are trying to do - and where with what commands...
<meanburrito920_> _VIM_: how do you configure PulseAudio?
<todd_> !help|Darkequinox,
<ubottu> Darkequinox,: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_VIM_> !sound | meanburrito920_
<ubottu> meanburrito920_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<todd_> !ask|Darkequinox,
<mezy> yay, ubuntu is so awesome. love this thing
<christophe> sudo -i; cd /tmp; mkdir a -> cannot create directory, to many links
<mezy> all i need is a larger usb stick
<christophe> sudo -i; cd /tmp; ls -al -> empty
<Darkequinox> alright, I'm totally new to linux. I have an ubuntu feisty distro, and I cant figure out for the life of me how to get the wireless to work.
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: x11vnc is supposed to have encryption, but I could never get it working, so i just tunnel it from SSH too......
<_VIM_> there's switches
<Maahes> I'm having an issue, I had a crash, and now my xserver is borked I used xfix, which means it now runs, but whenever I run nvidia-xconfig to generate an xorg.conf, it totally hangs, it doesn't even institute failsafe X, it just hangs forever, here's the xorg file nvidia xconfig gives: http://rafb.net/p/Z4JNkr34.html and here's the output of my xorg error log: http://rafb.net/p/ptMl8J96.html
<christophe> I'm trying to startup my ubuntu 8.10 but it can't load X server because it can"t create a working directory in /tmp
<brandon_> So how do i start the GameServ from my desktop
<Darkequinox> can anyone help me?
<fearful> !justask | Darkequinox
<ubottu> Darkequinox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Darkequinox: ok fesity is an old version that is no longer suppourted
<meanburrito920_> _VIM_ PCM was muted, I unmuted it. Would you know what causes this problem?
<fearful> Darkequinox, sorry didn't read
<_VIM_> meanburrito920_: no clue, sorry, im not really a sound guy
<Dr_willis> christophe,  the permissions i got on tmp (from ls -l) are -->    drwxrwxrwt 12 root root  4096 2009-03-10 01:01 tmp
<Darkequinox> okay
<christophe> Dr_willis: exactly the same as mine
<Dr_willis> christophe,  this is on a normal install? or live cd?
<m3gaman> here is a quick question...say I install an application and it creates an ICON for it in the applications menu...when I do a apt-get remove (said application) it does not remove the associated icon within the applications menu.  Is this normal? or should I be uninstall my applications in a different manner?
<christophe> Dr_willis: normal install
<Dr_willis> christophe,  cd to the dir as a user, and try making a dir, or touching a file
<brandon_> !run
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<sebsebseb> m3gaman: there's a hidden folder with  the  icons for the menu
<xcoimbra> .info
<christophe> Dr_willis: can you tell me maybe a next step, because I have to boot again :p
<m3gaman> sebsebseb: ok, so I assume an apt-get remove does not delete the icon associated with the application?
<Darkequinox> so, I'm totally new to Linux. No close to nothing. Got a book on it though, with a fiesty disk. Anywayz, I cant the wireless card to work. It IS supported, and it's detected. I'm pretty sure everything is working properly, but it just wont connect to a network.
<sebsebseb> m3gaman:  use this instead.  sudo apt-get purge  programname
<christophe> Dr_willis: I think this will not work, so it would be nice if I could test 2 things
<fearful> Darkequinox, I suggest you download 8.10 and start from their especially since your new :) much easier
<m3gaman> sebsebseb: great...I will give that a try...thanks
<sebsebseb> m3gaman: and  icons for things should be removed from the menu,  unless it's a program you installed in wine
<btthalion> I'm having a problem where my display will randomly crash. The monitor is reporting no signal. I can't bring up a console using ctrl+alt+F1, however I can ssh into the machine.  Both kern.log and syslog contain two lines similar to "[  890.652635] NVRM: Xid (0003:00): 16, Head 00000001 Count 00000000", and Xorg.0.log contains two lines similar to "(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0xffffffff, 0x00007f18)". This is a core I7 system
<Darkequinox> I would get 8.10, but my dad wont let me
<christophe> nevermind, i'll boot and come back. is easier for you
<m3gaman> sebsebseb: I just installed it in linux via apt-get install...then removed it using apt-get remove it appears to have removed the application but the icon is still in the applications menu
<Darkequinox> Dunno why.
<fearful> Darkequinox, huh thats a first...
<theclaw> hi
<sebsebseb> theclaw: hi
<Darkequinox> 8.10 is Ibex, right?
<_VIM_> yep
<fearful> Darkequinox, Intrepid Ibex correct
<theclaw> I just upgraded to intrepid, now pidgin doesn't connect to ICQ any longer, it says I should upgrade pidgin?
<theclaw> it worked fine with hardy (I used hardy-backports, but that shouldn't matter?)
<Darkequinox> just checking.  Anyway, I suppose that if I could my Internet working, I could probably get Ibex that way, but I cant get the wireless to work.
<Nalf> Anyone know why the installer would freeze at 'Starting bluetooth'?
<Maahes> !info Synaptics
<ubottu> Package Synaptics does not exist in intrepid
<Maahes> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> theclaw: ok not sure about your issue, but there is also  licq  by the way
<Darkequinox> wow, Really? Theres no Synaptics  in Ibex? Whats used for packages, then?
<sebsebseb> theclaw: oh and starting with a new pidgin file could help with your issue
<zeldarocks> Im updating as we speak
<sebsebseb> theclaw: pidgin profile that was meant to say
<zeldarocks> itll be done in 22 minutes
<goiano> onde posso entrar no canal do brazil nao consigo
<theclaw> sebsebseb: I don't see why a new profile would help?
<Darkequinox> Can someone help me, even though my comp is on Feisty?
<christophe> Dr_willis: touching a file works mkdir doesn't
<sebsebseb> theclaw: ,because then you get a 100% clean pidgin
<Dr_willis> christophe,  check  the 'mount' command - see if /tmp is mounted in some odd way.. somthing is very weird here
<wartalker> how to know how much mem a process used?
<jrib> Darkequinox: feisty isn't supported (no more security updates), you should upgrade
<sebsebseb> Darkequinox: Fesity is no longer suppourted you should upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > Darkequinox
<ubottu> Darkequinox, please see my private message
<_VIM_> !pt | goiano
<ubottu> goiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<christophe> Dr_willis: /tmp isn't mounted as so , /dev/sda1 on which/tmp is located is
<Darkequinox> I know its not supported, but I cant upgrade. That's the thing. If I can get my internet wroking on it, THEN I'll update to Ibex.
<jrib> Darkequinox: k, then ask for help with that
<Darkequinox> Which I have...
<theclaw> sebsebseb: nope, that didn't work..
<Dr_willis> christophe,  im out of ideas. id say google for that exact error mesage and perhaps get some clues
<jrib> Darkequinox: better than "Can someone help me, even though my comp is on Feisty?".  In any case though, it's probably easier to just backup your data and do a fresh install of 8.10
<Dr_willis> christophe,  whats the exact commands you are doing?   i just 'cd /tmp'   then 'mkdir teststuff' and it worked   with the permissions shown
<theclaw> wartalker: the output of 'ps aux' might help
<mikeshollen> What is the difference between mark for removal, and mark for complete removal in synaptic?
<christophe> Dr_willis if i google then they tell me that ext3 can only have 38980 files in a directory
<Dr_willis> christophe,  you may want to fsck the filesystem just in case its some quirk there.
<Darkequinox> I cant figure out what to do about my wireless internet connection. My card is supported, Feisty has it's drivers, so  it's working.... maybe its the network manager app itself?
<theclaw> mikeshollen: the configuration files don't get removed in "removal" I guess
<sebsebseb> theclaw: try   an alternative?  licq
<Darkequinox> lol. Save  server, fsck an Admin.
<b1n42y> mikeshollen, mark for removal means uninstall and complete is deleting package as well if im not mistaken
<Dr_willis> theclaw,  normal removal - keeps the configs.. yes
<jrib> Darkequinox: can't you use a wired connection to upgrade?
<christophe> Dr_willis : i do the same sequence of commands + i did fsck, without any results
<mikeshollen> what do you mean by deleting package?
<theclaw> sebsebseb: I tried licq.. I don't quite like it. I'd like to know why it doesn't work with intrepid now
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: software is called packages in Linux
<Darkequinox> No, My dad wont let me drag the cords into my room.
<theclaw> sebsebseb: it's the same version as I used before
<kennethr> how do I change the resolution of the login screen for ubuntu?
<b1n42y> sebsebseb, ta
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: np
<christophe> Dr_willis thanks for thinking with me although you maybe are out of ideas ;)
<Darkequinox> Guys, I have 5 minutes. Can someone help?
<jrib> !wireless > Darkequinox
<shear_clone> mikeshollen, i would guess that complete removal does the same as -purge in the cli. that is, remove config files also.
<ubottu> Darkequinox, please see my private message
<theclaw> kennethr: have you tried simply setting the resolution of your desktop?
<jrib> Darkequinox: maybe check the old versions of those pages for feisty
<kennethr> theclaw: yes
<Dr_willis> christophe,  boot a live cd and see if ya can do it. in that dir.
<kennethr> theclaw: it works after I log in, but every other GUI thing before that is different resolution.
<b1n42y> Darkequinox, im not sure of your problem but wicd is an alternative to NM
<christophe> Dr_willis, i'll try that
<Darkequinox> My wireless connection isn;t wthanks for the heads up.
<kennethr> theclaw: I have the desktop where I want it...but the boot progress indicator is wrong resolution, and login screen is a little off
<Darkequinox> ack
<theclaw> kennethr: I guess it would work if you wrote the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fearful> anyone know how I can change aMSN's time to am/pm format?
<Darkequinox> forgot to hit enter.
<Darkequinox> b1n42y, thanks for the heads up
<mroc> silly question:  on update, i was asked if i wanted to keep the local version of menu.lst.    i said yes, but the updated kernels don't show up.  how do i automagically get that prompt again?
<kennethr> theclaw: what would the entry look like and where would it go?
<theclaw> kennethr: but that's not a very user friendly solution I guess
<kennethr> theclaw: right
<b1n42y> Darkequinox, np
<redvamp128> kennethr:  would this bug be similar with a fix Bug #16472 in gdm (Ubuntu): “Login Screen Resolution” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/16472>   look for the line that says virtual.
<theclaw> kennethr: I don't know at the moment, I don't use those settings anymore either
<dbbolton> which ubuntu package contains gnome-cups-manager
<redvamp128> kennethr:  I had that issue when I ran Intrepid and installed Nvidia drivers-- my login screen was too huge-- also the boot progress loader looked funny--
<kennethr> theclaw: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/fix-boot-gui-resolution-in-ubuntu.html
<fearful> timestamps on amsn to am/pm anyone?
<dusk> how can i get the madwifi drivers and get wpa_supplicant to recognize them?
<Mike94287> So I'm going to transfer a .odt file to a computer running Windows XP that has Microsoft Word 2003 on it. I just want to know if Microsoft Word 2003 can open .odt files.
<kennethr> theclaw: trying thast
<kennethr> *that*
<b1n42y> hmm gnome panel is taking 540 MB is that normal?
<Darkequinox> ooh! What if my card is listed as an unknown device, but is still recognised with a driver?
<shear_clone> Mike94287, I doubt it. OO.org can save as a .doc file though
<mroc> Mike94287: I don't believe so, no.  But you can save it as a .doc in openoffice.
<wolter> b1n42y, are you kidding?
<_VIM_> b1n42y: no way
<kennethr> theclaw: brb
<theclaw> kennethr: no, that's probably not what you want
<segin> Darkequinox: Don't worry about it?
<Darkequinox> OMGWTFBBQ?! They have an article on my EXACT CARD!
<Darkequinox> Yayz.
<kennethr> theclaw: what is it?
<trimeta> Anyone here have experience with recovering data from a RAID 1?
<_VIM_> !OMG | Darkequinox
<ubottu> Darkequinox: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<theclaw> kennethr: it affects the resolution of the boot splash (the "progress bar")
<Mike94287> mroc: Would there be a way to make the deault file format in openoffice .dot
<b1n42y> nope 545 MiB
<Mike94287> .doc*
<sebsebseb> Mike94287: nope it can't
<sebsebseb> Mike94287: well maybe it can with an add on
<segin> Mike94287 yes
<XFCEntral> yes it can
<Mike94287> segin: How can I go about doing that?
<segin> Mike94287: I can't tell you off the top of my head
<XFCEntral> its under general > Load/Save
<theclaw> kennethr: you might have to adjust your xorg config, but that's not too complicated
<sebsebseb> Mike94287: office 2003 cannot  open .odt except with an add on
<XFCEntral> Default file format
<shear_clone> Mike94287, yes. Tools > options > Load/save > general
<Nalf> Does anyone know why unetbootin would look almost as if I opened a .doc with wordpad when I booted up?
<XFCEntral> "Always save as"
<segin> sebsebseb: office > trash :P
<mroc> on update, i was asked if i wanted to keep the local version of menu.lst.    i said yes, but the updated kernels don't show up.  how do i automagically get that prompt again?
<sebsebseb> segin: yep I don't like Office  2007
<sebsebseb> segin: Office 2003 is sort of ok, but I would rather use alternatives
<XFCEntral> ugh that "ribbon" on the top...
<segin> sebsebseb: and what's worse is going to be Windows 7's builtin Wordpad thing
<sebsebseb> segin: Office 2003 was fine for most users, for years, and so Office 2007  what was the real point,  except for MS to make even more money out of their Office cash cow.  that's Windows and Office their two main cash cows.
<segin> sebsebseb: Infected with the horrid RibbonUI and bad support of ODT.
<sebsebseb> segin: indeed Wordpad is like a completly differnet app it was nice and simple before, however the Wordpad in Win7  can do  ODF :)
<shear_clone> mroc, take a look into /boot/grub/menu.lst. It's possible that the other boot options are simply commented out. I've had that happen
<Myrtti> segin, sebsebseb: offtopic
<oh_noes> I just insalled the hardy amd64, but when I do apt-get update its throwing 404 for all the Files it's trying to download?  It's using the default sources.list
<sebsebseb> segin: oh bad suppourt for ODT, and  yes we are off topic
<oh_noes> The weird thing is, I can manually "wget file" and it works
<Darkequinox> anyone know a guide for ndiswrapper I could use?
<mroc> shear_clone: is there a nice way to just tell it to replace the local version with the automatically configured version?
<segin> Darkequinox: google is your friend
<sebsebseb> segin: want to continue in off topic or pm?
<shear_clone> mroc, not that I know of. However, if the kernels are installed, it shouldn't be too hard to add your own entries to menu.lst
<_VIM_> telling someone to go google it, is not very helpful
<Darkequinox> Alright, so one more question: How do you blacklist a driver?
<mroc> shear_clone: true.  hoping for the lazy way out on this one.
<Mood> Is there a skype version for Ubuntu 8.10? Skype's page only shows binaries for 7.04-8.04
<sebsebseb> Mood: they are a bit out of date on their page, however that version works in 8.10 as well
<Mood> sebsebseb: cool. thanks
<XFCEntral> Mood: ive got skype on 8.10 and its probably that same version if i recall correctly...
<jrib> !blacklist | Darkequinox
<ubottu> Darkequinox: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<sebsebseb> Mood: and Skype hum  I know how people can phone loads of countires for free
<jrib> Darkequinox: there's an ndiswrapper guide on the wireless docs page
<Mood> XFCEntral: trying it now...
<Darkequinox> jrib, ty.
<Mood> sebsebseb: can i PM you?
<shear_clone> mroc, all you have to do is copy the entry already in menu.lst, and change a few numbers that correspond to kernel version. it's almost as easy as it gets :D
<sebsebseb> Mood: yep
<mroc> shear_clone: thanks, i think i found what i needed....  sudo update-grub    pretty sure that did what i was looking to do.
<Nalf> sebsebseb: have you ever used unetbootin?
<dusk> how can i install the madwifi drivers
<dusk> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shear_clone> mroc, excellent
<b1n42y> hmm well i just killed gnome-panel, then it restarted and its only using 6.5 MB
<dennda> postfix keeps saying saslauthd is not available but it is running. why is that?
<b1n42y> ok if im using alsa as my mixer should pulse audio be running?
<sebsebseb> Nalf: no, but a guy told me how to do the netboot  ages ago on IM
<sebsebseb> Nalf: well I guess not that long ago
<sebsebseb> Nalf: I have some old logs some where, but I won't dig them up for you :d
<Nalf> sebsebseb: Thanks. ^_- Not that helpful, anyways.
<Nalf> sebsebseb: I have run it, and my partition is bootable.. but everything comes up like all encrypted.. I can't read any of the font it's just garbage characters.
<dennda> What's the command to delete a link (only the link, not the file it links to) again?
<sindy> http://www.sexfreundin.net/?id=7899
<christophe> Dr_willis, i just restarted for the twentieth time and now it just boots :s
<_VIM_> !ops | link
<ubottu> link: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> Nalf: ok
<rww> dennda: You can just rm /path/to/link. That'll delete the link, not the thing it links to.
<mezy> sebsebseb: hey, i did't really need to partition my drive for ubuntu. it works great on a usb. at least when i know how to solve some problems
<jrib> _VIM_: hmm?
<shear_clone> dennda, simply rm the symlink. remember to omit the trailing slash. so "rm symlink" not "rm symlink/"
<_VIM_> jrib:  sindy
<Nalf> thanks, jrib.
<_VIM_> ty :)
<sebsebseb> mezy:   usb hummmmmm
<sebsebseb> mezy: what kind of usb device?
<jrib> _VIM_: thanks
<Myrtti> _VIM_: in the future mention the nick as well, would you?
<_VIM_> ok :)
<CShadowRun> In intrepid the WEP Ascii option in nm-applet is removed
<CShadowRun> how are you supposed to connect to a network with a WEP ascii key?
<mezy> sebsebseb: ahh. sandisk. 2g micro with micro usb adapter
<keres> Hmm, why is the term "sudo" used to declare temporary root?
<sebsebseb> mezy: oh a 2GB usb stick???/
<shear_clone> keres, iirc, it's short for "superuser do"
<shear_clone> or something like that
<b1n42y> CShadowRun, use different method via router?
<keres> shear_clone: i see.
<keres> ty
<ahofha> Ubunt 8.10 being slow.  I'm in the WMWare right now, no luck though, the GUI is still pretty choppy, do you guys know anything that I could do so this won't happen?
<CShadowRun> b1n42y seems long winded to have to reconfigure every computer in the house because ubuntu can't support WEP ascii
<CShadowRun> it does in hardy
<CShadowRun> it seems completely insane to remove support for it
<crdlb> CShadowRun: you mean "WEP 128-bit Passphrase"?
<sebsebseb> mezy: wubi and running like that from a USB  device, is a newbie way to run Ubuntu in my opinion.  partitining is good and  the way to go :)   however  I guess whatever as long as it works for you and your running Ubuntu :)  and hopefuly as your main OS instead of Windows
<CShadowRun> crdlb trying...
<fearful> sebsebseb, I think you ment Winblows ;) kidding
<sebsebseb> fearful:  not that time, and  I  don't hate Microslap,  I just hate how most apps that many people want to run, were made for Windows only
<Dr_willis> id rather use Virtuaklbox then wubi. :) but thats jsut me...
<sebsebseb> Dr_willis: same here
<CShadowRun> crdlb my mistake, they just changed the name :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_willis: even if Windows is the host
<crdlb> CShadowRun: it should have autodetected the security type
<Dr_willis> sebsebseb,  dont even get me started.. :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_willis: lol
<_jet__> hello, I need some help...
<Nalf> dr_willis: what is virtualklbox?
<_jet__> I messed up something in my network configuration
<sebsebseb> Dr_willis:  seriosuly though  wubi,  running ubuntu from a usb,  and  running it in virtualbox with Windows as the host.  good for trying, but then partitioning is so the way to go :)
<_jet__> and internet doesn't work anymore...
<crdlb> CShadowRun: did it not try to do that?
<Dr_willis> sebsebseb,  right now im backign stuff up/moveing files.. and i cant under stand the Muicrosoft logic of albumArt_XXXX.jpg files being 'system files' and causing me to  confifm that yes.. i do want to Move them to the archive disk.. :)
<Nalf> sebsebseb: Doesn't wubi partition?..
<Dr_willis> sebsebseb,  linux is so handy - i always got puppylinux set up on virtualbox on every windows machine
<CShadowRun> crdlb dunno, helping someone via remote and it doesn't help when the names of the options get changed, lol
<sebsebseb> Nalf: not properly no,  it puts Ubuntu inside the Windows NTFS partition
<Nalf> sebsebseb: what is the downfall to that?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu in a file on the ntfs filesystem
<mezy> sebsebseb: is have only 2gs bad?
<sebsebseb> Dr_willis: indeed Linux can be used to fix Windohs problems as well
<XFCEntral> Nalf: i know it wont hibernate but thats not a big deal to most haha
<_jet__> does anybody knows why I could have "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" and how to fix it?
<sebsebseb> mezy: having to boot from a USB stick  each time, would suck
<mezy> not really....
<Dr_willis> If i can ever get LordOfTheRingsOnline Working with wine.. i could ditch windows. :)  but that game is a pain
<sebsebseb> mezy: good for trying, but you should partition your hard disk properly for Ubuntu
<Nalf> xfcentral: Definitely not a big deal to me. I had issues getting wubi to install, though. In fact, I'm still having issues getting ubuntu installed. t.t
<crdlb> CShadowRun: I see, well you might want to ensure ESSID hiding isn't enabled
<mezy> sebsebseb: hmm? im don't understand why that is needed
<crdlb> so that network manager can be helpful
<XFCEntral> Nalf: uh oh, hopefully nothing major. it worked for me since 7.10 i believe, until i wiped out XP and went straight Linux
<sebsebseb> hey guys  I don't feel like typing a load of reasons why  I think it's best  to run Ubuntu from a hard disk partition with another partition for a seperate home folder.  anyone want to explain to mezy?
<CShadowRun> yea, i'm just waiting for replies now
<CrimsonScythe> hi. i updated some packages and now i can't boot the computer. i can barely boot using the installation cd, but even that one just gives me a busybox initramfs prompt. so, my next step was to chroot the drive on which ubuntu resides, but everything is painfully slow in chroot. doing an aptitude search takes minuts. any vague idea which part(s) got screwed up?
<Nalf> xfcentral: I have a fairly new computer, core i7, dual radeonhd 4800, etc etc, and it's seeming to hang on the installer when starting bluetooth. Any ideas?
<mezy> sebsebseb: lol
<Nalf> xfcentral
<XFCEntral> sebsebseb: i've used both Wubi and Ubuntu on a dedicated partition, and i never noticed "performance" differences for example. there are subtle differences but as a regular user none to beat yourself up over if you use Wubi
<Nalf> xfcentral: My bad.. I googled with no luck. I remember having an error with wubi like udevd 6000 modprobe abnormal exit or something.
<jeeves> is there a plugin for Awstats that'll show JUST the stats for rsync?
<XFCEntral> Nalf: can you disable BT from the BIOS before installing?
<b1n42y> sebsebseb, in those two sentences you could have done it
<sebsebseb> XFCEntral: well if you do wubi and Windows buggers up properly, so does Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> CrimsonScythe,  i would guess somtjhing hardware wise broke. if the live cd is even acting up... or came loose..  package installs.. can NOT affect the live cd booting stuff.
<mezy> sebsebseb: its funny seeing how their are directed at you instead of me
<XFCEntral> thats always a downside but you can assume that risk
<Nalf> dr_willis: If the live cd freezes on boot you think there is a hardware issue?
<CrimsonScythe> Dr_willis: not sure what would have broken when rebooting, though.
<b1n42y> mezy, Having a separate /home partition makes it easier for you to reinstall Ubuntu while preserving your personal files and settings. This is a matter of convenience but is not foolproof. You should still regularly back up your data.
<XFCEntral> sory mezy my mistake
<Dr_willis> Nalf,  if it used to work.. and now it dosent.. somthing has changed.. yes...
<Nalf> dr_willis: Ahh, ok. Well it never worked in the first place so I guess I'll keep probing elsewhere for issues. ^_^
<Dr_willis> CrimsonScythe,  open the case up.. check wires.. dust it out.. chase out the mouse.. (oh what was on MY server )
<mezy> this late night stuff is making my typing skillz worse
<sebsebseb> mezy: just partition your hard disk and stop being a noob LOL :d     seriosuly  wubi,  ubuntu virtual machine,  or putting on  a usb stick,   not always, but a lot of the time, it's for  noobs that are afraid to partition their hard disk.  "oh no I might wipe windows"  no you won't if you know what your doing
<_Linuxx_> nalf, try acpi=off
<mezy> sebsebseb: remember this is my brother computer
<CrimsonScythe> Dr_willis: yeah, i'll have to check again. hmm. i did change one thing. i doubled the amount of memory to 8GB. i didn't think that'd make a negative impact. let me try again
<sebsebseb> mezy: oh  are you the
<XFCEntral> sebsebseb: what about having ubuntu on a usb for a thing client?
<sebsebseb> mezy: ah ha
<sebsebseb> mezy: oh your that 16 year old that wanted to put on his brothers computer?
<mezy> ya...
<Nalf> linuxx: I have no blank cds and I'm trying to install from a usb drive now. Having issues in that area currently.
<sebsebseb> mezy: ok fine,  I guess you got a reason to do it from USB stick then, for now at least
<mezy> sebsebseb: yup
<_Linuxx_> nalf, you should still be able to turn acpi off
<XFCEntral> after that the police come after you mezy!!!
<Dr_willis> CrimsonScythe,  the sytem can handle that much? :)
<sebsebseb> XFCEntral: no his brother  might  die of shock,  if  he see's Grub when he boots up the lap top
<sebsebseb> XFCEntral: he might be like wtf is that?
<Nalf> _Linuxx_, I used this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/ persisent installer, and the menus don't look quite like the livecd menus.
<XFCEntral> as opposed to not seeing grub with a dedicated install?
<XFCEntral> because, i see it...
<Nalf> Using that I am unaware of how to append acpi=off.
<grkblood13> how do i fix rars with par files throug hthe command line?
<Rozen> I tried to install mono, but then I looked at synapstic manager, and saw that ot was already installed, but how do I runit to use it
<chandler_> hi
<_Linuxx_> let me look at it..
<sebsebseb> mezy:  I thought you said it was getting issues with WIndows though as well?
<chandler_> hello
<chandler_> asdfdhfgjklhbsbdf
<chandler_> jfbjkls
<chandler_> gfgdndfgn
<Dr_willis> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<chandler_> dfgndfg
<chandler_> ndfbn
<chandler_> dfn
<FloodBot1> chandler_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nalf> _Linuxx_, are you familiar with unetbootin? I got my usb drive to boot with it, but it comes up all messed up. Like opening a .doc in wordpad, everything is unreadable.
<grkblood13> !par
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about par
<chandler_> @#$% you
<judget> I did a new Ubuntu install with a (ugh) ATI card and got Cinelerra to work, but the desktop freeses and the left screen goes blank after inactivity
<judget> Im using Xinerama
<tarfart> im on kubuntu intrepid, it appears installing fglrx drivers with out additional tweaking is not possible  http://rafb.net/p/Z4Cgjx53.html
<SidO> bonsoir
<grkblood13> !PAR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PAR
<tarfart> fglrx drivers are not working.  how do i make them work?
<|Kamen|> I am having an issue with packages. I am trying to install a package that depends on libgadu3. synaptic tells me its there, but package manager still claims dependency is not satisfied
<tarfart> it wont play 3D games.
<Flannel> grkblood13: It's not case sensitive.  What are you looking for?
<jdfoote2> Anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot a network problem? My Ubuntu box will work fine 1/2 of the time, but the other 1/2 of the time the network just crawls, while my Windows box does fine 100% of the time
<_Linuxx_> nalf, can you see that message i sent you??
<grkblood13> im looking for how to use par files to fix rar files
<judget> I found one popst and modified my aorg.conf so it should not go into hibernate but the desktop still locks up after about 10 min of inactivity and will not wake up
<|Kamen|> I am also having the same issue with another package depending on gtk20-0. according to snaptic, its there, but package manger still says no. I've reinstalled both packages, still no dice
<fearful> I pressed ungroup items on the pidgin chat window and now I can't group them back together :\
<grkblood13> any idea?
<Rozen> how can I start mono?
<_Linuxx_> fearful, im am checking out my pidgin now...
<jdfoote2> fearful - how did you ungroup them?
<CShadowRun> crdlb sorry for delay, friends internet cut out
<fearful> _Linuxx_, ok I found nothing, I right clicked by the smiley's and hit ungroup
<dkerschner> I've set up dnsmasq and i ping and dig a few local names i've set up. but not one that has no domain name. ie i can ping foo.bar.com but not foo
<CShadowRun> but yea, after multiple attempts authentication fails
<CShadowRun> it is not 128bit wep
<CShadowRun> the password is indeed ascii
<zaccour> i get a flash error everytime i try to access flash stuff online
<silentContender> How can I fix a broken login?
<Flannel> silentContender: Define broken?
<zaccour> how do i fix the flash error?
<|Kamen|> is it possible to force package manager to install even if it thinks dependencies are not satisfied?
<fearful> jdfoote2, that was for you the message I sent to _Linuxx_
<CShadowRun> crdlb googling i can see i'm not the only person with the issue either
<jrib> |Kamen|: sure, but it doesn't really make sense to do that
<Flannel> |Kamen|: technically.  But its better to just fix the fact that it doesn't think theyre satisfied (find a deb for Ubuntu, or others)
<m1r> |Kamen|: apt-get install -f * ?
<|Kamen|> these packages are debs
<zaccour> how do i fix flash error?
<silentContender> Flannel, logging in from KDM kicks me to console.  Console won't even let me login.  It just prompts for my user/pass everytime I enter it.  Log files seem to point at either getty or login process (I think it getty though)
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi
<b1n42y> CShadowRun, you could also try wicd
<crdlb> |Kamen|: where are you getting the packages?
<CShadowRun> b1n42y without an internet connection? :P
<silentContender> Flannel, I get a SEGV signal when logging in
<jdfoote2> fearful, I figured that - I can't see where you got that option - right-clicking on an individual's name?
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi guys :-)
<Flannel> |Kamen|: "debs" aren't necessarily for Ubuntu (or your version of Ubuntu)
<|Kamen|> getting them here: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<jrib> |
<b1n42y> CShadowRun, also wep is somewhat outdates and insecure compared to wpa
<jrib> |Kamen|: pidgin is installed by default already
<fearful> jdfoote2, nope by the fonts and smilies and all those on the chatwindow
<CShadowRun> b1n42y yea, it's just to keep random people off
<grkblood13> found it
<grkblood13> i needed to d/l par2
<CShadowRun> 99% of the world isn't into wep cracking :p
<CShadowRun> and if they are, they are probably into wpa cracking too ;)
<|Kamen|> ya its installed but its broken for ICQ
<AETE_KRAOUD> Some MP3s suddenly Stopped working properly what to do?
<efeX^> Is this the official ubuntu channel
<jrib> efeX^: yes
<Flannel> efeX^: Yes
<|Kamen|> the updates one tht works for icq isnt in synaptic yet
<jdfoote2> fearful, when I right-click on the empty space to the right of the menu options, I see "Group Items"
<AETE_KRAOUD> what do i have to do????
<|Kamen|> and the dependies its claiming arent there ARE from the ubuntu repos
<b1n42y> CShadowRun, im pretty sure wicd only does wep, hex , passphrase and shared/restricted
<CShadowRun> well i know for a fact wep ascii is in hardy, i'm looking at it
<CShadowRun> all my computers run hardy because intrepid caused me various nightmares (like this one :D)
<jrib> |Kamen|: pastebin the errors
<Nalf> Does anyone know how ubuntu works with those linksys wireless usb adapters?
<AETE_KRAOUD> everything is installed correctly , but suddently sound of mp3 sucks
<|Kamen|> there are no errors
<AETE_KRAOUD> does anyone available ?
<Flannel> |Kamen|: If it doesn't install the deb, it gives you errors.
<AETE_KRAOUD> hmmmmmmm;(
<b1n42y> CShadowRun, also if your router supports it use mac filtering if you want protection against randoms
<AETE_KRAOUD> all other sounds works great
<t3hp00ky> Can someone tell me how to set a VLC as a default media player?
<AETE_KRAOUD> alsa is also OK
<grkblood13> is there a way to use par2 on a group of files that isnt completely done d/ling?
<jdfoote2> Can anyone hel me with some network problems? My Ubuntu box goes very, very slow about 1/2 the time
<CShadowRun> b1n42y right now i just want to connect using a simple ascii key :P
<|Kamen|> flannel: package manager says dependencies are not satisfied, and names packages that ARE present according to synaptic
<CShadowRun> which for some reason has been removed in intrepid
<crdlb> b1n42y: if you're already using wep, that's not going to add anything ...
<AETE_KRAOUD> t3hp00ky, : just right click on any music file and you will see:-)
<b1n42y> crdlb, instead of wep ...
<Flannel> |Kamen|: Try to install the package on the console (with dpkg -i /path/to/deb.deb)
<fearful> jdfoote2, sigh... so sorry it wasn't maxmized enough lol dumb
<CShadowRun> aha, i have an idea
<crdlb> CShadowRun: that option I mentioned doesn't exist? I'm looking at jaunty's nm; I can go check an intrepid system though
<CShadowRun> maybe if we encode the ascii to hex :p
<jdfoote2> fearful - those are just about the only problems that I can help to fix, so I'm glad that it worked :)
<CShadowRun> crdlb it does exist, it's not the answer
<|Kamen|> flannel: one sec trying
<fearful> jdfoote2, :)
<crdlb> CShadowRun: what makes you say that?
<CShadowRun> the password is ascii, not 128bit passphrase
<CShadowRun> the fact that we tried it?
<Harkins> What's the name of this program? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Participate/Mixer?highlight=(microphone)
<CShadowRun> about 5 times, to make sure we definatly didn't get the password wrong.
<crdlb> CShadowRun: it could just be broken :)
<CShadowRun> hehe
<snowveil> I formatted an external hard drive using "sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdd1 -n marshmallow" and it's not readable by windows...any idea why?
<fearful> jdfoote2, thanks
<jdfoote2> t3hp00ky - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186502 - blessed google
<crdlb> CShadowRun: 'passphrase' means text to me
<MITM> nice highlight Harkins x)
<pyrak> who among us is male and bearded?
<pyrak> is the programmer beard dying?
<pyrak> that would represent a sad day.  what an icon...
<CShadowRun> yea, but it's not the answer since it doesn't connect
<Harkins> MITM: eh?
<jdfoote2> fearful, np
<KiRiLoS> I have trouble with .Mp3 Quality suddenly,anyone willing to help me out?Thanks in advance!
<CShadowRun> pyrak i'm growing a mistache :D
<Flannel> pyrak: #ubuntu-offtopic would be an appropriate place for that, not here.  Thanks
<MITM> Harkins sumMITMountain
<CShadowRun> I'm going to try encoding the text into hex and using WEP, i read someplace that that works.
<jdfoote2> No one in the mood to help with my network problem? :)
<crdlb> CShadowRun: you really should just switch to WPA :/
<crdlb> CShadowRun: unless he has a DS or something
<CShadowRun> crdlb because i can so tell an end user how to do that :p
<KiRiLoS> I have trouble with .Mp3 Quality suddenly,anyone willing to help me out?Thanks in advance!
<t3hp00ky> Whats the command to uninstall an application?
<KiRiLoS> t3hp00ky, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<brent> apt-get remove <appname>
<XFCEntral> t3hp00ky: "sudo apt-get remove <package_name>"
<t3hp00ky> thanks
<zaccour> i get a flash error everytime i try to access flash stuff online
<|Kamen|> ok remind me how to pastebin please
<|Kamen|> I'm seeing the problem, sort of, but I'm a bit confused here
<crdlb> !paste > |Kamen|
<ubottu> |Kamen|, please see my private message
<zaccour> i get a flash error everytime i try to access flash stuff online
<m_123> hi
<KiRiLoS> zaccour, re-install flashplayer
<Rozen> How do I start mono?
<jigp> hello guys. I want to copy a tutorial but it is a flash file in the website :( how to copy the tutorial?
<crdlb> Rozen: what does that mean? mono will run if you run an app which uses it
<judget> jigp is that a flash video .fls?
<|Kamen|> ok got it
<|Kamen|> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129037/
<m_123> i have xp installed on vm running hardy
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> I have a video problem
<m_123> i cant get to run edubuntu on vm or fluxbuntu
<crdlb> |Kamen|: it's for the wrong version of ubuntu
<jigp> judget : im not sure but if you right click the tutorial it says "About adobe flash player9"
<etzerd> my laptop is a 64bit system
<zedster> Random question, has anyone been able to get the new live show off of livephish.com ?
<etzerd> I have a Nvidia GeForce 9300M GS
<crdlb> |Kamen|: specifically, it's for intrepid and you're on hardy
<zedster> it uses a java based downloader that keeps crashing my firefox
<etzerd> the screen is very dark I cannot see the icons on the desktop too well
<etzerd> I have the same problem with windows Vista, but when I install the driver for the Nvidia video card the screen is very shine
<|Kamen|> hm. that....would explain things
<ZeZu> i just upgraded to dev branch 9.04 and i have no window manager ;|
<crdlb> ZeZu: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<fearful> ZeZu, #ubuntu+1 is for you
<etzerd> same thing happen with ubuntu, what can I do to solve the problem?
<Fongy08> hey there guys]
<jigp> judget : you can also see there if you right click the tutorial "Full screen , zoom in document,zoomout document etc" how to copy the flash file tutorial?
<storbeck> !nvidia | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fearful> !hi | Fongy08
<ubottu> Fongy08: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<m_123> ubuntu is great
<Fongy08> i am having trouble upgrading my ubuntu install via netowkr upgrace
<Fongy08> upgrade*
<Fongy08> are you guys able to help me out?
<_Linuxx_> etzerd, sent you a IM
<etzerd> thanks ubottu
<fearful> Fongy08, I'm sure there are many people here who can, just we need more specific details :p
<zedster> http://www.livephish.com/live-music/0,451/Phish-mp3-flac-download-3-6-2009-Hampton-Coliseum-Hampton-VA.html , I know you guys have to sign in, but can some see if the download manager works on your computer ?
<Fongy08> :)
<Fongy08> well
<efeX^> How can i aquire java?
<tony426> any way to set launch options in the gnome menu?
<storbeck> !java | efeX^
<ubottu> efeX^: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Fongy08> i have 7.04 installed at the moment - trying to go to 7.10 via the update manager
<Fongy08> however, when doing this it can't grab the prerequisites when installing it
<michelle_> hi guys, i having problem with my broadcom ethernet adapter
<Fongy08> it says that the system is upto date also
<Fongy08> so yeah... weird..
<fearful> Fongy08, whats your method of upgrading, through terminal or the update manager
<michelle_> it isn't reconized, i've a aspire 5920
<Fongy08> update manager fearful
<m_123> has any i got fluxbubuntu to run on vm in hardy?
<fearful> Fongy08, I'm sorry I have dinner, I'll be back tho if your still in trouble
<Fongy08> no stress dude :) enjoy the feedin :)
<m_123> i am kinda new to this but i got xp to run in vm
<storbeck> m_123: /join #fluxbuntu
<m_123> i coulndt get ubuntu studio to run in vm or edubuntu
<m_123> Thank You
<zaccour> i get a flash error everytime i try to access flash stuff online
<scunizi_> =
<storbeck> !flash | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zaccour> is there a way to fix the flash error?
<nibsa1242b> my DVD disk drive isn't opening is there a command line way to force it open?
<Fongy08> eject /mnt/cdrom
<ZykoticK9> m_123, I've managed to install Ubuntu Studio and Fluxbuntu in Vitualbox, what VM program are you using?  what error/problem are you having?
<Fongy08> ;)
<Fongy08> anyone able to help with the install issue i'm having ?
<tehboriz> any freeware programs that let me do WOL in ubuntu? I seriously can't find a single one.
<zaccour> i have flash installed, but i get an error for both firefox and epiphany
<storbeck> zaccour: Then try a new flash :) Try gnash
<zaccour> ok ill try that brb
<zedster>  zaccour: in firefox goto about:plugins
<tehboriz> no WOL in linux?
<storbeck> What is WOL?
<tehboriz> wake on lan
<tehboriz> you can wake up a computer on the network with the right settings in bios
<zaccour> in firefox where is plugins?
<storbeck> tehboriz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588
<zedster> zaccour: in the address bar type "about:plugins"
<_Linuxx_> WOL would be on the bios, not in theOS
<Fongy08> if anyone can help with the upgrade issue im having, t would be awesome
<zaccour> thanks
<XFCEntral> zaccour: type "about : plugins" in your browser, a smiley is showing up when its correctly typed here--just remove the space between the words and the colon"
<Talon^> i heard that ubuntu 9 was close to a release, i was wondering how far off that is? I've recently built a machine and want to get the 64bit version but i don't want to get 8.10 if 9 is right around the corner...
<zedster> zaccour: the 3 I know of are about:config about:plugins and about:robots :-)
<tehboriz> i'm looking at that now storbeck but i happen to be very new to linux and this isn't simple for me
<tehboriz> the damn link was removed which woudlve made life easy
<tritium> Talon^: 9.04 will be released in late April
<Rozen> I saw somewhere that mono was for developing/making programs
<_VIM_>   Talon^ late april
<m_123> jaunty?
<Rozen> actually, I saw it on the mono website
<jigp> hello guys how to copy a flash player 9 file?its a tutorial that I wanted to copy.i don't want to print it because its 96 pages and I don't have printer...there is no options in right click that you can copy the file in the website :(
<wilsoz> Is there anybody running the nVidia 180.29 drivers AND SLi in 8.10?
<XFCEntral> Rozen: i use Mono
<storbeck> jigp: Use either wget or a firefox plugin
<m_123> not sure i have onboard video card on dimension 2400
<efeX^> I keep getting exclude lock error when trying to install a package, it's saying i have another apt-get open but  i checked processes and i dont
<Fongy08> anyone that could possbily help  me with my upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 so i can then upgrade to 8.10 ? anyone at all?
<np4melol> Hi guys, how do I install my intel gfx?
<Rozen> Is it for developing programs XFCEntral? Is it called mono basic or something.
<storbeck> efeX^: Are you using sudo?
<efeX^> No from the manager
<m1r> jipg u can save it
<shanix> does anyone know how Ubuntu can resolve the hostname in LAN without using the winbind ????
<michelle_> any body had problems with broadcom ethernet and ubuntu 8.10?
<m_123> i had problem with 8.1 graphics but 8.04 is flawless
<efeX^> Add/Remove
<_VIM_> jigp: it might be located in your /tmp because flash video files go there, so maybe that does too
<zedster> efeX^: try apt-get install -f
<mdlunit> I was fiddling around with my network drivers (did rmmod ath9k and added it to the blacklist... blacklist is now back to normal), and now I'm in the situation where I have to modprobe ath9k every time I reboot
<nightrid3r> Fongy08 backup your data and install 8.10
<zaccour> where is gnash on the plugins page?
<mdlunit> how do I make it so it's there without me having to do that
<zaccour> or i guess i can just check add/remove
<Fongy08> trying to do network install if possible
<XFCEntral> i've got a program called MonoDevelop on my desktop. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MonoDevelop
<zedster> mdlunit: so why not add a line to the boot config to do that?
<efeX^> it says
<m_123> im a noob so i put on avg anti virus and ucf
<Fongy08> get what i mean nightrider?
<HIjustme> How do I install my Intel gfx?
<sebsebseb> m_123: what's ucf?????
<efeX^> zedster: Unable to lock the directory, is another process using it?
<storbeck> !intel | HIjustme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<m_123> how do i know if its running properly the ucf?
<mdlunit> isn't there a way to make it back to the way it was before without having to hack something in the startup scripts?
<nightrid3r> Fongy08 there is a netinstall iso
<sebsebseb> m_123: Linux does not need anti virus
<Fongy08> i see.
<m_123> a firewall i guess
<Fongy08> can you link me?
<Fongy08> :D
<zedster> efeX^: sudo dpkg -a --configure , right everyone (not locked it in a while)
<m_123> not true
<storbeck> use iptables for your firewall.
<Fongy08> or is it on ubuntu site?
<sebsebseb> m_123: you should have a hardware firewall in say your router :)
<HIjustme> Am I allowed to give links to ubuntu forum here?
<efeX^> zedster: "database area is locked by another process"
<_Linuxx_> hijustme, yeah, just paste them in
<thiebaude> HIjustme: yes
<storbeck> efeX^: Run a ps aux and then kill off the processes that are using it
<efeX^> ps aux?
<roshan08> i am mirroring ubuntu repo for local use i want to copy for 8.10 and 8.04 only how to do
<storbeck> Yes
<m_123> i meant ufw not ucf
<efeX^> whats that
<m_123> my bad
<zedster> can some one test a website for me? it keeps locking my firefox
<thiebaude> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<storbeck> efeX^: Type it in a terminal
<zedster> and I cannot lynx because of java
<OptimusPrime> zedster: what is it?
<XFCEntral> uncomplicated firewall
<zaccour> i still get the flash error. would uninstall/reinstall fix it?
<HIjustme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080300  There you go, please help :(
<nightrid3r> Fongy08 http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<zedster> OptimusPrime: http://www.livephish.com/live-music/0,451/Phish-mp3-flac-download-3-6-2009-Hampton-Coliseum-Hampton-VA.html
<zedster> trying to download the mp3 link
<zedster> you need to sign in
<tritium> zedster: stay on topic, please
<zedster> but its worth it if you like music :-)
<Tonren> Can someone please help me fix my audio in 8.10 on a Compaq Presario laptop?
<huwenfeng> does ubuntu 8.04 still have the runlevel? or abandoned it ?
<nightrid3r> Fongy08 but BACKUP your stuff first
<tritium> huwenfeng: yes
<zedster> tritium: I want to know if its a system java issue or the site
<OptimusPrime> zedster: worked fine for me, I have no account though so when I click the link it goes to a login page
<huwenfeng> tritium: abandoned it ?
<tritium> huwenfeng: no, there are runlevels
<Rozen> XFCEntral How can I get mono develop? (I'm using a friends pc to download since I don't have internet)
<huwenfeng> tritium: since i did not found the /etc/inittab files
<Rozen> Or else I would apt-get it
<Rozen> But I can't
<zedster> meh, I guess I'll just get it off vista sometime :-(
<m_123> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<bromic94> ./nick thwerath
<huwenfeng> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<scientes> something in ubuntu is preventing me from installing packages from other repos
<Rozen> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<thiebaude> zedster: i know it was off topic, but thanks
<storbeck> huwenfeng: cd /etc/rc
<HIjustme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082467  Another bit of help needed please :(
<tritium> !runlevels | huwenfeng
<ubottu> huwenfeng: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<storbeck> With the runlevel you want, of course
<thiebaude> zedster: it sounds good on ubuntu
<scientes> the dependancy stuff is juck wacky, like tons of stuff is specifies for only specific versions and not versions+
<|Kamen|> anyone here messd about with ubuntu eee? its what I'm running, and I'm thinking of trying to upgrade it to intrepid
<mdlunit> zedster: ahhh, I found it.  stupid ndiswrapper.  even after removing it, it left a config file in /etc/modprobe.d, removing it fixed it, thanks anyway :)
<Tonren> I've tried removing pulseaudio from the list of services with bootup-manager, but I still have basically no sound functionality with flash.
<jigp> storbeck _VIM_ : how to wget this http://www.docstoc.com/docs/4294516/dns-tutorial . I tried to wget http://www.docstoc.com/docs/4294516/dns-tutorial ..but I get only the html..not the tutorial..
<OptimusPrime> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<HIjustme> Can anyone tell me how to get my microphone to work on Ventrilo using Wine?
<zedster> mdlunit: hey at least I put you in the right place!
<XFCEntral> Rozen: you can get the source code on the website, but ill look for .debs real quick
<thewrath> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall under package integration that is for onlu ubuntu 8.1 right?
<zedster> thiebaude: did you dl each song one by one or get the dl manager to work?
<Maahes> can someone help me? I'm trying to get envy-ng nvidia settings to work and it just keeps hanging, giving me the error that it's rejecting it from the localhost, http://rafb.net/p/GdEXlL17.html (scroll to bottom) here's my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/J09LpS76.html I have no idea what's wrong, and its been broken for two days, it broke after I crashed and did an fsck
<thiebaude> zedster: i just clicked the first song and it just played, quality is great, btw i was born in hampton
<nightrid3r> jigp the doc is a flash don't think you can just save it
<HIjustme> Can anyone tell me how to get my microphone to work on Ventrilo using Wine?
<tritium> Maahes: we don't recommend or support envy-ng
<huwenfeng> oh , good,  but the upstart seems to be like freebsd's init method
<XFCEntral> Rozen: would you be using MonoDevelop on 8.04 or 8.10?
<sebsebseb> HIjustme: does it work in Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> HIjustme, have you checked out http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9832 ?  I don't use Ventrilo so don't know any specifics.
<huwenfeng> good, i love it
<thiebaude> zedster: do got all the codecs?
<Maahes> tritium, do you know where I can go ask for someone's help with it?
<thiebaude> ddo you
<thiebaude> do
<Maahes> as it was working just fine two days ago
<tritium> Maahes: no, sorry
<zedster> thiebaude: yes, the problem was not in listening it was in trying to download them all
<HIjustme> sebsebseb: yes i hear myself through the speakers, but nothing is picked up in Ventrilo, only hear people
<_VIM_> jigp: this might be a bit of an overkill but wget --recursive  --page-requisites --convert-links www.docstoc.com/docs/4294516/         might work
<|Kamen|> ok, pidgin now works with icq again. thanks everybody, especially crdlb for catching my initial goof
<sebsebseb> HIjustme: ok try #winehq
<Rozen> 8.04 is hardy right XFCEntral?
<sebsebseb> 8.04 is hardy yes
<XFCEntral> Rozen: thats correct
<HIjustme> sebsebseb: ok thanks
<sebsebseb> HIjustme: no problem
<m_123> how long has ubuntu been around?
<Rozen> k wlel I forgot, so yeah hardy
<sebsebseb> m_123: since October 2004
<m_123> i just seen irc logs for this chan going back to 04
<XFCEntral> Rozen: http://www.getdeb.net/app/MonoDevelop
<_VIM_> since 4.10
<m_123> Cool
<jigp> nightrid3r how to save it?
<m_123> i hsvent used excursion in years
<sebsebseb> m_123: me being banned from the channel, some where in old logs LOL :D
<Rozen> Thank You
<m_123> for what?
<XFCEntral> no problem
<nightrid3r> jigp there are firefox plugins that can do that
<sebsebseb> m_123: being an idiot?
<m_123> £aughing My Âss Õff
<thiebaude> zedster: i see what you mean, i don't know how to download it
<m_123> does efnet still work?
<sleepinglion> #lisp
<HIjustme> Is there a quick way to get/install ndiswrapper?
<Rozen> Will the .deb ask me for any additional files?
<m_123> i couldn't connect
<jigp> _VIM_ it is still dowloading  wget --recursive  --page-requisites --convert-links www.docstoc.com/docs/4294516/
<|Kamen|> efnet? wow theres memories
<el_taco> i'm builing a new server just wondered if anyone has an opinion on using phenmon over opterons/
<zaccour> is there a way to fix flash error? i checked the forums but no luck. gnash did not work either
<tony426> anyone know where game icons are installed so i can use them for shortcuts?
<zaccour> and uninstall/reinstall didnt work
<ateam201>  anyone tried using genpix skywalker for ubuntu
<thiebaude> zaccour: gnash never worked for me
<areay> i've changed my ubuntu password and cant remember it
<m_123> i was even on dalnet before that
<areay> but i'm still logged in
<_VIM_> jigp: that wget that i pasted will grab EVERYTHING from that "4294516" folder on that site, i said maybe an Overkill :)
<XFCEntral> Rozen: those three packages should be all you need, no other dependencies as far as i know
<sebsebseb> areay: ok no problem you can change it easilley
<zaccour> is there a way to fix flash?
<Rozen> K :)
<zaccour> could it be a but in alpha?
<areay> sebsebseb, ok kool how cuz i'm freakin out
<m_123> and i still dont know command line
<sebsebseb> areay: sudo passwd yourusername
<jigp> _VIM_ how much disk will it use?
<Fongy08> hey guys
<m_123> i must be slow
<zaccour> i installed alpha because after the first time i update in 8.10 the wired internet dont work so i had to upgrade to alpha
<tritium> sebsebseb: he'll need his password for sudo
<thiebaude> zaccour: how did you download flash?
<m_123> or just really high
<sebsebseb> tritium: oh yeah good point
<Rozen> What's better 32 or 64?
<zaccour> in the browser
<_VIM_> jigp: not for sure, it might be pretty large
<sebsebseb> tritium: unless he has mounted the file system on Live CD
<zedster> Rozen: its a case by case call
<Fongy08> am still trying to do a network upgrade without needing to download the izo
<areay> sebsebseb, nah its askin me for the password... im in the only account with root privileges :S
<Fongy08> iso*
<zaccour> i just installed the plugin
<sebsebseb> areay: ok you need to be on the live cd with your Linux file system mounted, then you can do that command
<tritium> sebsebseb: yes, that would be a good method
<thiebaude> zaccour: goto adobe and download the .deb file for it
<XFCEntral> Rozen: do you have a dual-core CPU?
<nibsa1242b> what should I do to diagnose frequent crashes of VLC?
<zaccour> ok thanks ill try that
<Rozen> I don't know.
<zaccour> whats the link?
<storbeck> jigp: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<thiebaude> yw, zaccour
<Rozen> How do I tell what kind I have?
<zedster> XFCEntral: Even then, package compliance wise still some issues with 64-bit
<areay> sebsebseb, ok kool i'll tryit
<nibsa1242b> Rozen: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<XFCEntral> so best to stick with 32 regardless?
<Rozen> I'll stick with 32
<m_123> any 1 know how to make it so the vm xp install recognises and installs my usb hd?
<XFCEntral> i always run 32, its all ive got
<storbeck> I have a dual core and I have yet to put my faith in a 64bit app/os
<tritium> m_123: ubuntu support here, not XP, VM or otherwise
<sebsebseb> areay: I hope you changed/change it to something good with letters and numbers
<|ns|nR8> m_123, what vm software you using ?
<zedster> good, I was afraid I was about to start a flame war
<thiebaude> lol
<XFCEntral> hehe
<m_123> sun xvm
<zaccour> would flash for 8.4 work? thats the only .deb. im using the alpha release of 9.04 right now
<Rozen> A last quick question, can I make windows linux and mac programs with it, or I limited here?
<thiebaude> zaccour: yea, it's also for 8.10 .deb
<zedster> zaccour: are you trying to use an alpha as a full time os? thats a bad idea
<usser> zaccour, whats wrong with flash in 9.04 worsk fine for me
<kdub> zaccour: very bad idea
<tritium> zaccour: if you need assistance with 9.04, #ubuntu+1, please
<zedster> in fact a native install of an alpha is a bad idea, run them in VM
<zedster> Look up ubuntu intel 3945 for the reason I say this
<thiebaude> zaccour: are you using 9.04?
<roshan08> i am mirroring ubuntu repo using rsync for local use i want to copy for 8.10 and 8.04 only how to do
<zaccour> i have to use alpha, because with 8.10 my wired internet stops working after the first updates
<zedster> zaccour: did you try wicd?
<areay> sebsebseb, thats why i forgot it in the first place
<huwenfeng> oh, does any one have a intel 4500 on board graphic card?
<sebsebseb> zaccour: alpha as in jaunty?
<zaccour> yes
<areay> sebsebseb, and i changed everything too
<huwenfeng> does 9.04 support that graphic card now?
<Meckin> Hey guys
<areay> sebsebseb, cuz some prick peeked at my password
<thiebaude> i wish i could run 9.04 but bug 304871 is my problem
<dotblank> Does it matter if the preseeded file is in oder (th options within)?
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm using ndiswrapper for wireless.  Right now bcm43xx is blacklisted in favor of b43 and ssb, but if I blacklist those in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules, it simply doesn't work!  My wifi light doesn't come on.  What's going on?
<Rozen> Well I answered my own question in the monodevelop site, so THANK YOU VERY MUCH XFCEntral :)
<sebsebseb> areay: ROFLMFAO
<XFCEntral> Rozen: oh i see, no problem! good luck and have fun with it
<HIjustme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080300  There you go, please help :(
<zaccour> i downloaded from adobe, it said same version is already installed
<usser> !304871
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 304871
<usser> !bug 304871
<Rozen> Bye
<zaccour> have i found a bug in the 9.04 alpha?
<asdfqwer> anyone use xchat on gnome?
<|ns|nR8> ive found lots zaccour...dont be shocked
<Meckin> Does anyone know or have a guide how to install a GUI on a vps using yum
<_VIM_> yum? O.o
<asdfqwer> where am i supposed to edit my default server when i launch xchat?
<sebsebseb> asdfqwer: loads of people do, but Xchat hummmmmmm
<_Linuxx_> meckin whos hosting the vps?
<thiebaude> zaccour: its still in delvelopment, i would'd be surprised
<sebsebseb> asdfqwer: sudo apt-get install konversation :)
<asdfqwer> sebsebseb, sounds like a kde app :(
<zaccour> ok ill just wait it out. will beta come out soon?
<Guest41133> ...
<_VIM_> asdfqwer: it is but it's great
<Guest41133> ban
<Guest41133> me
<Guest41133> ...
<Guest41133> ...
<FloodBot1> Guest41133: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdfqwer> _VIM_, why so?
<sebsebseb> asdfqwer: yep what VIM said
<asdfqwer> where am i supposed to edit my default server when i launch xchat?
<LjL> ok...
<_VIM_> asdfqwer: it's offtopic to continue talking about konversation, just take our word for it :)
<zedster> zaccour: ubuntu is always released in either April or Oct, the naming scheme is year and month
<thiebaude> asdfqwer: add new network
<zaccour> i know, but when is the beta release? almost everything tends to work great in beta
<asdfqwer> 13 dependencies, i'll check it out
<HIjustme> Can anyone tell me how to install my INtel gfx?
<skel> has anyone qa'd the evolution-mapi support for exchange in 9.04 alphas yet?
<asdfqwer> thiebaude, nah, i need to edit my default network; as of now, it boots to debian's servers
<usser> HIjustme, what chipset/model?
<storbeck> Meckin: You do realise that yum is for redhat, not ubuntu, right?
<_VIM_> whats with all the jaunty talk lately? Sheesh go to #Ubuntu+1  for that
<HIjustme> usser:how do i find out? im new to ubuntu
<usser> HIjustme, open terminal and type lspci | grep VGA what does it say?
<usser> no but seriously upgrading to jaunty right now is just madness
<|Kamen|> first rumblings I've heard of jaunty. whats the animal for that one?
<_VIM_> jackalope
<HIjustme> usser:VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics
<HIjustme> usser:that?
<areay> sebsebseb, when i boot into the livecd will the passwd command know i mean for the system that's installed
<usser> HIjustme, yep, shouldn't require any tweaking at all. what version of ubuntu are you using? what does glxinfo | grep direct say?
<sebsebseb> areay: no you have to mount your Linux install and cd  into it
<ZykoticK9> usser, i was told that 8.10 it always says Yes for direct rendering
<sebsebseb> areay: or something like that
<tony426> anyone know where icons are stored?
<sebsebseb> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<dotblank> does it matter if a preseed file's options are in order?
<HIjustme> usser:direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<HIjustme> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<usser> ZykoticK9, :) ^
<zeldarocks> my install failed
<ZykoticK9> HIjustme, what version of Ubuntu are you currently using?
<usser> HIjustme, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usser> !pastebin | HIjustme
<ubottu> HIjustme: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usser> tony426, /usr/share/icons, /usr/share/pixmaps
<Tonren> Okay... can anyone help me fix my sound, or my wireless, on my Ubuntu 8.10 install?  I have a laptop with an ATI IXP.
<|Kamen|> heh. wonder how much of a pita its gonna be for me to up to intrepid
<holyguyver> Are there any programs that I can use to make a slideshow picture movie with music in a format like avi or mpeg?
<HIjustme> ZykoticK9: 8.04
<CrIP> hey guys how do i install putyy on ubuntu ?
<ateam201>  anyone tried using genpix skywalker for mythbuntu?
<dotblank> does it matter if a preseed file's options are in order?
<usser> CrIP, sudo apt-get install putty?
<holyguyver> Are there any programs that I can use to make a slideshow picture movie with music in a format like avi or mpeg?
<CrIP> Usser cheers mate
<usser> CrIP, np :)
<dotblank> does it matter if a preseed file's options are in order?
<tritium> !repeat | dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sagredo> yo
<n2diy> chkrootkit is reporting a sniffer on eth0. This is a virgin install, but it was on the lan during the install. Googling hints this could be a false positive?
<Bao__> 。。。。。。。
<sagredo> someone want to try helping me get 'alarm-clock' to work
<Bao__> I am a new had here,I'm tyring to find out how to use this tool,(my english is very very  poor)there may be  a lot of mistakes in my words ,please check them out and tell me ,thank you
<usser> !pastebin | HIjustme
<ubottu> HIjustme: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<snowveil> I just formatted my external HDD using mkdosfs and gparted sees it as "unallocated"...though I can copy files to it
<snowveil> any ideas as to why this would be the case?
<phuzion> After switching to Ubuntu, I have noticed that my speakers are noticeably quieter than when I had Vista on my machine.  Is there a way to update a driver, or override something and make this louder?  The speakers are almost inaudible.
<|ns|nR8> phnom_, double click on volume control and turn up master and pcm
<|ns|nR8> sorry phuzion
<thiebaude> phuzion: is the volumn turned up in the volumn control panel?
<kringel> phuzion, open a terminal type alsamixer and trigger PCM to the top, alternatively use the volume icon with right click in the panel
<thiebaude> yup
<phuzion> Thanks
<HIjustme> Can anyone tell me how to install my INtel gfx?
<tritium> HIjustme: you asked that earlier.  There is nothing to do.  It is automatic.
<LakesProse> I tried to apt-get insall a packet and it failed and it didn't matter except that now, each time I get a new package, it installs the new one properly but also wants to try to install the old again and again it doesn't work
<kringel> phuzion:  be sure PCM and if available PCM2 are 100%, adjust the volume only with the master channel. if audio is crappy set the PCMs to around 80 to 85 percent
<LakesProse> is there some sort of apt-get stop trying ?
<HIjustme> tritium:yeah but I think my xorg.conf is wrong
<tritium> HIjustme: why?
<kringel> Lakesprose: which package exactly? you can uninstall it first by sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<HIjustme> tritium:Can I pastebin you it? see what you think maybe?
<Tonren> Can anyone help me figure out why, even when I blacklist ssb and b43, ssb still starts up and steals my wifi firmware from ndiswrapper?
<LakesProse> kringel: backuppc is the name of the package
<tritium> HIjustme: sure
<HIjustme> tritium:http://paste.ubuntu.com/129060/
<LakesProse> kringel: em em, it seemed to work, thanks
<crdlb> HIjustme: why did you compile the intel driver yourself?
<HIjustme> crdlb:what?
<tritium> HIjustme: looks normal.  What is your concern with it?
<AutoMatriX> good morning, evening night gentle people
<kringel> LakesProse you're welcome, though I have no experience with this program and why it does not install correctly
<crdlb> HIjustme: I'm looking at the forum post you linked to
<HIjustme> tritium: I have really low FPS in a online game, ET. I thought i cant have done it right
<LakesProse> kringel: it works fine usually, can't get all perfect I imagine
<kringel> LakesProse: if you mess something with apt up, sudo dpkg --configure -a and sudo apt-get -f install are very helpful also
<crdlb> HIjustme: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HIjustme> crdlb:Oh ok, do you know whats wrong?
<jeeves> what is the syntax to rdiff a directory to a remote server backup?
<HIjustme> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129061/
<n2diy_> Are user id numbers important? I'm restoring a user to this box, and he will have a different id from what the restore will reflect.
<nibsa1242b> Please help with frequent VLC crashes details -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m52de18c7
<usser> n2diy_, yes uids are very important even if the user name's the same and uid different you wont have access
<nibsa1242b> n2diy_: I don't know too much about that, but in my experience he'll need to have the same uid.
<tritium> HIjustme: you're definitely using Intel driver
<wartalker>  /join #linux
<HIjustme> tritium:Hmm okay, thanks.
<tritium> HIjustme: You have to keep in mind that Intel drivers don't perform anywhere near as well as nVidia or ATI for accelerated 3D
<n2diy_> usser: ok, is there a work around other than re-installing?
<crdlb> HIjustme: (EE) [drm] Could not set DRM device bus ID.
<usser> HIjustme, tritium his is broken,
<crdlb> you have no 3d
<tritium> usser: yes, I see that
<HIjustme> tritium: ok, i was told on a forum i could give it a go
<tritium> HIjustme: you can, and there is a problem (see above)
<usser> n2diy_, sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /path/to/directory
<usser> n2diy_, where 1000:1000 are uid and gid of the new user
<HIjustme> crdlb:what is tthat
<sagredo> alright
<Tonren> Anyone...?  ndiswrapper vs. ssb?  pulseaudio vs. alsa?
<usser> HIjustme, cat you paste the results of groups command, should be one line
<sagredo> for the logs, I got alarm-clock to work, I don't know what I did to fix it, but it's working. I would use the shell but I don't know how to program fades and you got to have a smooth transition when waking up
<usser> HIjustme, also make sure /dev/dri exists
<kringel> by the way, does anyone here know about broadcom issues on HP laptops? the wireless device does not show up anymore even not with lspci or lshw -c Network  / also modules are not loaded anymore, but lsmod shows me that a bnep a bluetooth module gets loaded, and iwconfig shows no wireless device anymore, but a pan0 (I guess bluetooth?) however, in windows the wireless also disappeared completely. so I guess it is a hardware defect
<kringel> funny though, that my laptop (HP G6050EG) has no bluetooth
<HIjustme> usser: yes it exists, what command exactly? im new :(
<usser> HIjustme, ls -al /dev/dri
<usser> HIjustme, what does groups command say?
<brent_> kringel - I have a friend who has an HP with broadcom wireless, and his connection is painfully slow, but only when  using certain routers, a very strange problem.
<HIjustme> usser: name root adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev users scanner fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<jeeeez> hi, how do i mount a partition with write permissions enabled?
<ZykoticK9> remove AVG?  after reading all these people worried about viruses earlier, I decided to give AVG a try (now i really wish I hadn't).  other then manually removing the files listed in the deb's "Included Files" is there a faster way to uninstall it?  an "apt-cache search avg" does not actually list the AVG program or gui.  the deb reports the package name as avg75fld, but "sudo apt-get remove avg75fld" just reports "Couldn't find package..."
<usser> HIjustme, ls -al /dev/dri
<Wi_> hi
<n2diy_> usser: ok. the current users has uid 1000, so I'd have to change that, add the new user, and give him uid 1000, right?
<HIjustme> usser: total 0
<HIjustme> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     60 2009-03-10 00:39 .
<HIjustme> drwxr-xr-x 13 root root  14400 2009-03-10 01:03 ..
<HIjustme> crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 226, 0 2009-03-10 00:39 card0
<FloodBot1> HIjustme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wi_> can u help me?
<usser> HIjustme, the permissions on /dev/dri are messed up
<kringel> brent_ i found on google that many suffer from suddenly disappeared wireless devices on HP dv series and G6000 and all related. before mine was slow with feisty and gutsy, but since hardy with the new b43 it worked nearly perfectly. but now it's gone. I guess HP is aware of this. thanks anyway
<HIjustme> usser: oh
<usser> HIjustme, do this sudo chown root:video
<usser> HIjustme, err
<sagredo> Does Mark Shuttlesworth ever cruz IRC?
<tritium> sagredo: yes
<usser> HIjustme, sudo chown -R root:video /dev/dri
<Wi_> how to mount partiotions after rebooting?
<sagredo> or is he too busy chilling in outer space
<kringel> sagredo: as sabdfl ;-)
<jeeeez> hi, how do i mount a partition with write permissions enabled?
<sagredo> kringel: :x, what is the meaning?
<HIjustme> usser: nothing happens
<kringel> sagredo: self announced benevolent dictator for lifetime (I guess)
<usser> HIjustme, nothing supposed to happen :) try restarting xorg
<jrib> kringel: appointed
<usser> HIjustme, ctrl+alt+backspace
<crdlb> usser: X already runs as root
<tritium> kringel: self-appointed
<kringel> yes, self-appointed :-D
<sagredo> kringel: wow, makes sense
<sagredo> he must have been thinking about this for a long time
<usser> crdlb, i suppose it does with gdm. its just that i had the same problem user wasnt in video group and /dev/dri was owned by root:root
<jrib> sagredo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benevolent_Dictator_For_Life
<jeeeez> why does nautilus open up in a weird way[the window without any theme] when i use sudo nautilus?
<HIjustme> usser:done
<usser> crdlb, and dri wasnt working on the users account
<Wicked> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<crdlb> usser: sure, but if there's an EE in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you can rule out permissions problems
<usser> HIjustme, try glxinfo | grep direct
<crdlb> which there is in his case
<Pirate-King> hello
<usser> crdlb, i had actually EE in xorg.log saying something along similar lines aboun not being able to initialize dri
<sagredo> jrib: impressive link
<HIjustme> usser: same as last time
<Pirate-King> anyone using a Quick cam for notebooks in ubuntu 8.10 with skype?
<areay> sebsebseb, i was lucky.... i managed to get my web host to email the password to a new email address...
<sebsebseb> areay: lol ok well you can use the live cd to reset them
<usser> HIjustme, hm
<sebsebseb> areay: and passwords in emails I don't think is that secure, even though it's done for a lot of stuff
<HIjustme> usser: so what was the problem you found?
<areay> sebsebseb, i know i would normally complain
<usser> HIjustme, mine problem was a permissions problem which you just ran a fix for. it appears your case is different
<areay> sebsebseb, its 3:30am here man im glad my works done for the night
<sebsebseb> areay: yeah here to
<sebsebseb> areay: so your from UK?
<areay> sebsebseb, im from california, but im i live in the UK now... west sussex
<areay> sebsebseb, u?
<sebsebseb> areay: South West
<HIjustme> sebsebseb : areay : Im from UK too. :)
<tritium> areay, sebsebseb: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<|Rad|> hi all
<sebsebseb> HIjustme: ok where, and yeah we are off topic hum
<areay> tritium lol sorry
<grayhane> how do I install a program I downloaded that is in a tar.bz2 file ?
<jrib> grayhane: what program?
<HIjustme> usser:damn
<usser> HIjustme, can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> or maybe we should go to #ubuntu-uk  :D  for off topic
<Pirate_king> anyone using a Quick cam for notebooks in ubuntu 8.10 with skype?
<grayhane> jrib Pidgin, the program will not work any longer on icq till I upgrade it
<wolter> anybody here with a dell xps m1530 ?
<jrib> grayhane: were you asking before about getdeb?
<grayhane> jrib, no, I need to upgrade pidgin on my ubuntu system
<HIjustme> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129060/
<akurei> grayhane: y? because icq locked you out?
<wolter> anybody using pidgin in ubuntu?
<akurei> wolter: y
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, :me
<HIjustme> wolter - yes
<mohan_> hi
<wolter> oh, i mean, bonjour
<wolter> the pidgin bonjour plugin
<akurei> nope
<jrib> grayhane: have you checked the relevant bug at bugs.ubuntu.com?  There is usually a sane solution there (maybe a package in -proposed for example)
<grayhane> akurei, not sure if it was icq or the pidgin program, just said I needed to upgrade pidgin so I need to know how to install it\
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : no i don't use it:(
<wolter> nobody?
<wolter> oh
<wolter> sad.
<usser> HIjustme, can you backup your xorg.conf
<wolter> hahah
<FloodBot1> wolter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohan_> What are all the dependent files for compiling and installing CINELERRA in Ubuntu intreped 8.10 64bit?
<usser> HIjustme, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : what is the problem???
<genesismachine> is there a list of officially supported cameras in ubuntu?
<|Rad|> i need to clone my actual hd (20 gb IDE) to a new 80gb IDE Hd, i did it with the command "dd" at console, but the problem is -dd- made the same partition 20gb and is not showing  all the space left, what can i do
<akurei> grayhane: ICQ locked all not-official-clients users out. again. (that's why people started using Jabber/XMPP) You can get the "working" deb from pidgin.im . it will fuck up your apt though.
<|Rad|> to have at least 60gb free
<usser> |Rad|, grow the partition with gparted
<AETE_KRAOUD> genesismachine, : for linux i think there is a site called linux devices
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, that i get a kernel panic when i enable the account. I know its not pidgin, but rather a problem with my wireless card.
<usser> |Rad|, boot into livecd and resize the partition that is
<|Rad|> ok
<wolter> genesismachine, what type of cameras?
<HIjustme> usser: i did the last command you gave me
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : hmmm kernel panic e? ohhh that's bad
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, real bad.
<usser> HIjustme, cool can you try using this file instead, open xorg.conf in gedit sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|Rad|> ok and after that...i just remove the 20gb drive and boot it and thats it?
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : are u using the right drivers??
<usser> HIjustme, and replace its contents with http://paste.ubuntu.com/129067/
<grayhane> akurei, I did get the new program from pidgin, just need to know how to install it. it is in a tar.bz2 file
<usser> |Rad|, 20gb is still in the system?
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, it happened spontaneously before, but i compiled some drivers and now its only with bonjour.
<genesismachine> wolter: I have a canon powershot sd770is that I just bought and it doesn't detect in ubuntu 8.10
<|Rad|> this is the sistem im on now
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : have you tried the modrope command???
<|Rad|> 20gb
<usser> |Rad|, oh so you re not booted into your new partition?
<Armagguedes> hello
<jrib> grayhane: check the bug tracker for a better solution first
<Kira> Does the tomcat6 package from aptitude come with Tomcat Native?
<tritium> AETE_KRAOUD: you mean "modprobe" ;)
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : to test some drivers may confilct
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, no, with which driver?
<|Rad|> not yet
<usser> |Rad|, you can resize it right now, no need to boot livecd
<usser> |Rad|, sudo apt-get install gparted
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to register my nickname
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : you have to test each one:(
<usser> |Rad|, sudo gparted from there on its pretty self explanatory
<tritium> !register | DarkKnight
<jrib> !register > DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ubottu> DarkKnight, please see my private message
<|Rad|> usser, i have it, let me try
<HIjustme> usser: done
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : one on one off and so on...
<usser> HIjustme, saved the file?
<akurei> grayhane: you will need to compile it.
<akurei> grayhane: but wait
<HIjustme> usser - yep
<akurei> grayhane: one sec
<usser> HIjustme, restart xorg again, ctrl+alt+backspace
<HIjustme> ok
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : excpet if you have find someone with the same problem
<|Rad|> usser can i pm you?
<usser> |Rad|, sure
<HIjustme> usser:back
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : or if you are in the mood to debugging for weeks...:(
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, well, the bug is published on launchpad and several people have submitted bug reports and syslogs, yet there is no solution.
<usser> HIjustme, glxinfo | grep direct
<wolter> not yet.
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : hmmm
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : trial and error :(
<HIjustme> usser:OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : try one after the other and after you make all the combinations you will see
<usser> HIjustme, argh well its getting better, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<|chiz|> O
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, but i don't know which to try!
<akurei> grayhane: stand by
<akurei> grayhane: searching for thread
<|chiz|> I'm trying to play a DVD Movie and I keep getting that it totem cannot read source, I tried two disks
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, anyway, thanks for your interest. I'm going to sleep now.
<Kalavoz> yay this worked :)
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter, : goodnight
<Kalavoz> um, someone can see this, right?
<gadu33> org
<CrIP> yeah kalvoz
<HIjustme> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129068/
<Kalavoz> thanks CrIP :)
<CrIP> no probs kalavoz
<akurei> grayhane: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin <--- this will most probably fuck your apt. you've been warned
<qcjn> Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.16' but version of GLib is 2.14.2
<qcjn> what version do i need
<tritium> !language | akurei
<ubottu> akurei: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<akurei> grayhane: but it will fix your problem
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, but in case you know how i can start off, i'm giving you my email.
<qcjn> and where do i get it
<grayhane> akurei, thanks
<AETE_KRAOUD> wolter: thanks i will try to find some info
<akurei> tritium: oh, sorry ... former president bush used the 'f' word in a public debate... there even was a trial about the f word in tv series. so "sorry, american folks for being so prude"
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, how do i close the gui so i get to the prompt pnly?  ctrl alt f4?
<zgmf-x42s> i forget
<wolter> AETE_KRAOUD, you don't know how much I appreciate. My email is in the pm. Thanks.
<maxagaz> evolution seems to have bugs on hardy
<tritium> akurei: it's channel policy.  Cut the attitude.
<maxagaz> especially when using filters
<crdlb> qcjn: what are you building?
<HIjustme> usser: Well? :)
<akurei> gosh
<zgmf-x42s> uhhhhhhhh anyone??
<fearful> akurei, thats the way life is, filled with policies and such :p
<revenger98> hi! someone using SQUID ?
<lokoabreu> hello, everytime i start linux.. when is loading... it keeps about 10 seconds loading this: piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3:  Host SMBus controller not enabled!
<lokoabreu> any idea?
<akurei> if i wouldn't like you guys so much...
<r3nt4c0p> anyone willing to help a noobie set up ubuntu as we speak?  I'm on step 4 of 7 in the partitioning area
<genesismachine> yeah guys, the camera (as far as ubuntu is concerned) just doesn't seem to exist. It doesn't even mount or anything. The camera also seems to be getting no signal from my comp... It's in the correct mode, so I'm at a loss for what to do
<usser> HIjustme, im kind of lost, trying to google it
<akurei> r3nt4c0p: what do you need to know?
<gonewestcoast> genesismachine: What make and model of camera?
<gonewestcoast> genesismachine: Does dmesg detect its presence?
<genesismachine> r3nt4c0p: sure, if you have questions, you can ask me, but I don't know for how I'll be on
<HIjustme> usser:ok, so basically my gfx IS installed but not configured or something?
<r3nt4c0p> my options are Guided-use entire disk, or manual...i'm on a computer with XP and I'd rather not wipe the disk
<revenger98> I need to use ETTERCAP on SQUID ? is it possible?
<genesismachine> gonewestcoast: canon powershot sd770is. There's no info online regarding it + ubuntu. I don't know what dmesg is, gimme a sec to look up
<akurei> r3nt4c0p: use manual
<r3nt4c0p> scanning
<usser> HIjustme, it might be a bug in xorg. seems like a lot of ppl have a similar issue
<akurei> r3nt4c0p: make a 5 GB / with ext3, 1024 MB for swap with swap and the rest for /home with ext3
<ryanprior> I'm on Intrepid Ibex and my computer won't recognize any CDs. It used to recognize them no problem. Whether it is an Ubuntu CD, a CD with software on, or a blank CD, nothing is registered and nothing shows up in /media/cdrom. What can I do?
<akurei> leave the ntfs/hpfs partition untouched
<usser> HIjustme, can you pastebin the results of dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video
<usser> HIjustme, also are you sure your system is completely up to date?
<HIjustme> usser: ok. how do i know if it is?
<HIjustme> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129070/
<felixsulla> How do you show the names for things on your panel across the top in Gnome Ubuntu?
<genesismachine> gonewestcoast: I typed in dmesg before and after, and then 10 seconds after plugging in, and it still doesn't show anything different
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card?
<tritium> akurei: while you're at it, avoid insulting entire cultures/countries.  That would also be agains the channel code of conduct.
<usser> HIjustme, you don't. just basically search the ubuntu's launchpad for similar bugs if none are exist open a bug and attach all relevant information your /etc/X11/xorg.conf your Xorg.0.log the results of dpkg command, groups
<tritium> against, even
<crdlb> HIjustme: according to that forum post, it was working fine a week ago
<gonewestcoast> genesismachine: Then it's either not connecting, or not detecting.  Even with a lack of driver support it'll show something.  Hardware fault somewhere.
<akurei> tritium: salt in my wounds
<Nasra> hi, this question was asked before without answer ....how do I know what version of ubuntu I have?
<Nasra> thanks
<akurei> but aye
<usser> HIjustme, the card is there it recognizes it fine, just cant enable drm
<crdlb> HIjustme: what have you done since to break it? :)
<usser> HIjustme, thats intrepid right? lsb_release -a
<HIjustme> crdlb: where did it say it was working fine? its never been fine, always Low FPS :(
<b1n42y> test
<crdlb> HIjustme: post 17: direct rendering = yes
<HIjustme> usser 8.04
<sebsebseb> !release !  akurei
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b1n42y> |
<sebsebseb> !release |  akurei
<ubottu> akurei: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<|Rad|> usser look at the pm
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: yes I know
<wookienz> hi, in fstab i have a mount defintion that has the user attirbute set. I have mounted the drive as the user, but i can write or "ls' it.  i get permission denied.
<sfuentes> anybody in here use skype?
<Nasra> Is there a way how to findout what version of ubuntu I have?
<genesismachine> gonewestcoast: I'm reluctant to believe it's a hardware issue since it's a straight out of the box new camera... let me reboot and check in os x if the problem also exists there
<crdlb> HIjustme: that is a very slow GPU, and intel doesn't have much motivation to optimize it, but it was working a week ago
<b1n42y> sebsebseb: i know i was being condascedning
<Nasra> thanks
<sebsebseb> sfuentes: no, but yes it works in Ubuntu, but I know how can phone loads of countires for free
<tritium> Nasra: lsb_release -a
<usser> HIjustme, try enabling backports repository in synaptic see if there's an update for xorg-intel driver
<genesismachine> nasra: system -> about ubuntu
<akurei> sebsebseb: okay, so what?
<felixsulla> How do you show the names for things on your panel across the top in Gnome Ubuntu?
<Nasra> tritium: thanks
<HIjustme> usser: how?
<crdlb> felixsulla: the names of the applets?
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card?
<some1normal> need help i have to activ the swap partition after each  reboot this is the fstab : proc /proc proc defaults 0 0UUID=dd8b157b-f418-40d1-85ab-6056ee9cff74 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<some1normal>  UUID=2803c9e9-bff5-42c9-845a-d31859a506fb swap sw 0 0
<some1normal> /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<gonewestcoast> genesismachine: lsusb might help.
<kitche> crdlb: yeah the last ubuntu  update from what I have seen broke the intel driver just so you know since HIjustme is not the first one to ask help about it
<Dreamglider> Is ext fs safer/better than NTFS ?
<gonewestcoast> But are you SURE you're connected from the camera's perspective?
<felixsulla> crdlb: when you mouse over, it shows a "tag", how do you show those all the time?
<sfuentes> sebsebseb: i was just wondering how it compares to other im/voip clients
<crdlb> felixsulla: you want the tooltips up all the time?
<Nasra> lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> sfuentes: Skype works nicely, and Linux has   voip stuff as well
<usser> HIjustme, sudo synaptic
<HIjustme> kitche: oh ok, is there anything that the intel driver wil work fine on?
<crdlb> kitche: on hardy? :/
<gonewestcoast> Dreamglider: Depends what you're doing.
<tritium> Nasra: not in your IRC client.  On the command line.
<usser> HIjustme, settings->repositories->updates
<felixsulla> crdlb: Is that not possible?
<b1n42y> does anyone know of the next LTS?
<kitche> crdlb: oh he's on hardy hmm don't think that has issues though I just know of the intrepid issue
<Nasra> tritium: thought so lol....thanks
<usser> HIjustme, unsupported updates hardy-backports
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: that will be 2010 I guess
<felixsulla> crdlb: Or if you drag a folder to the panel, you cant see its name/location
<kitche> crdlb: was a bit busy svning llvm+clang so I didn't catch everything
<tacosarecool> heo I stop this annoying dimming
<tacosarecool> how
<b1n42y> sebsebseb: wow i was gonna say thats ages but thats next year 2010 wow that looks so startrekky lol
<HIjustme> usser: none for intel
<usser> HIjustme, worked fine for me on hardy. it was GM965 though not 945
<tacosarecool> and ubuntu is lagging
<usser> HIjustme, you put the tick there and tried updating your packages?
<crdlb> felixsulla: oh, I don't think you can give launcher labels
<HIjustme> usser: is there another distro which will be good for my intel gfx?
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: startrekky wtf
<tritium> HIjustme: ubuntu supports intel just fine
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: and  most people would be using whatever  is the latest non LTS version
 * b1n42y lifts the rock from above sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: would  be fine suing
<some1normal> need help i have to activ the swap partition after each  reboot this is the fstab : proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<some1normal> UUID=dd8b157b-f418-40d1-85ab-6056ee9cff74 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<some1normal>  UUID=2803c9e9-bff5-42c9-845a-d31859a506fb swap sw 0 0
<some1normal> /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<FloodBot1> some1normal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HIjustme> tritium; not for me ;(
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: sayings humm   I have an idea what  that might have meant, but not that sure
<b1n42y> !pastebin | some1normal:
<ubottu> some1normal:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tacosarecool> yes I have a dock but it shouldn't be lagging this bad
<usser> HIjustme, i dont know ubuntu intrepid. fedora. debian lenny
<tritium> HIjustme:  which release are you running?
<usser> HIjustme, pretty much any of them should work, but then again hardy should work fine with it as well
<HIjustme> tritium: 8.04
<some1normal> ok sorrrry
<b1n42y> sebsebseb: star trek = futuristic ... is all i meant
<tritium> HIjustme: try 8.10, then
<anahata> hi room
<HIjustme> tritium, that will work? (more fps in et) :)
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: I don't watch Star Trek,   Futurama is a good show.  anyway this is off topic
<b1n42y> true
<Dreamglider> gonewestcoast: i have a usb flash that needs formating, since im dualbooting i was wondering what fs would be the better/safer one for the flash disk.
<anahata> my downloaded Ubuntu .iso passed md5, but the disk i burned won't boot
<HIjustme> usser: my game wont run now :(
<b1n42y> anahata: have you got bios to boot from cd
<tritium> HIjustme: I don't know what problem you have specific to your hardware.  Intel graphics have always been supported.  At any rate, it's always best to try the latest release when you're having issues.
<anahata> i *thought* i did
<math> anahata:did you verify the disk after burning?
<anahata> verify with md5? i did md5
<HIjustme> tritium:ok
<sebsebseb> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<anahata> i can't check the cd for errors because it won't boot to that screen
<b1n42y> anahata: md5 download and md5 burned iso
<sebsebseb> anahata: no you  check the ISO
<anahata> oh ok brb
<etzerd> hello all
<HIjustme> tritium: how do i completely remove 8.04 so i can install a higher version?
<anahata> wait - md5 the .iso or the burned cd?
<usser> HIjustme, im reluctant to suggest to upgrade from long term support distribution just because of a buggy driver but it seems like a chance
<math> anahata:did you verify the iso file you download from the net and the one on your disk or the burned disk?
<anahata> i didn't burn the .iso, i burned the cd
<sebsebseb> anahata: yes and also is your BIOS  set up to boot from CD?
<anahata> brb
<HIjustme> usser:ok
<anahata> lemme check the .iso
<tritium> HIjustme:  you can either upgrade, or do a completely new install
<etzerd> I unstall the 64 bit version and I install the 32 bit instead everything works fine for me now.
<etzerd> thanks to you all
<HIjustme> tritium: upgrade will be easier i think
<b1n42y> etzerd: thanks for calling come back soon
<kitche> anahata: if you did not burn the iso then most likely you might have just an iso on the cd and not the filesystem
<etzerd> now how can I install and play DVD?
<anahata> actually brb, i'm gonna go check my bios settings bbs!
<tritium> HIjustme: before you do either, I'd boot from the LiveCD, and see if it works as you expect it to.
<b1n42y> etzerd: VLC
<anahata> kitche: what? i burned a cd from iso
<etzerd> how can I get that?
<anahata> kitche: the cd actually works partially because it asked me if i wanted to install within windows
<usser> HIjustme, right as tritium said boot into livecd and see if you get direct rendering on it
<anahata> like right now an ubuntu m enu comes up
<usser> HIjustme, ie glxinfo | grep direct has to say yes
<b1n42y> etzerd: sudo apt-get install vlc
<dotblank> does it matter if a preseed file's options are in order?
<HIjustme> ok
<b1n42y> etzerd: or use synaptic
<etzerd> thanks
<HIjustme> usser:ok, so i just put the cd in then what :D
<etb> is there a gui tool that controls which services load on boot?
<ss_> Y it is necessary to install build-essential if I want to install Ruby on Rails on my Ubuntu 8.10 System?
<b1n42y> etb: bum
<tritium> etb: System -> Administration -> Services
<anahata> wait - i did check the .iso with md5, that's what i downloaded.. now to look at the cd
<usser> HIjustme, boot from it, open terminal and type glxinfo | grep direct
<HIjustme> usser: ok
<n2diy> if my hard drive was failing, would I have any clues/warnings to alert me to it?
<anahata> ok i don't see any hashes for the ubuntu cd, just for the .iso .... what are you guys talking about to check the cd?
<b1n42y> !bum | etb
<ubottu> etb: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HIjustme> usser: then if it says no then ill just try upgrade?
<HIjustme> usser: if it says yes then what?
<etb> b1n42y: thanks
<tacosarecool> ah the lag
<tritium> HIjustme: then it's working as you want it, and you can consider upgrading, or reinstalling from scratch with 8.10
<tacosarecool> How do I stop desktop dimming
<anahata> i'm gonna check my bios settings, bbl
<tacosarecool> laptop
<usser> HIjustme, if its hardy livecd then im puzzled
<usser> HIjustme, if its intrepid, i guess it means that it should work on intrepid
<tacosarecool> and ubuntu is being laggy
<dgimse> is there an xubuntu channel were i can seek help
<ryanprior> I'm on Intrepid Ibex and my computer won't recognize any CDs. It used to recognize them no problem. Whether it is an Ubuntu CD, a CD with software on, or a blank CD, nothing is registered and nothing shows up in /media/cdrom. What can I do?
<tritium> dgimse: #xubuntu
<ryanprior> !xubuntu | dgimse
<ubottu> dgimse: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tacosarecool> hopefully it won't be so laggy in januty
<b1n42y> tacosarecool:  sys>pref>power management
<dgimse> thx tritium
<HIjustme> tritium: thanks mate, im off to bed now, 4:08am here
<uvacav> anyone know a good source of free fonts? Im looking for a version of the "old english" type fonts but failing miserably
<tritium> Good night, HIjustme.
<math> anahata : the  iso file is a image that you burn a cd , you dont burn the file, you burn the image contain in it. after you download the iso file, you check it whti the md5 provided on the download location, if both are the same, you can burn the image using the iso file, with the burning program after burning it, you can check it
<HIjustme> usser: thanks mate, im off to bed now, 4:04am here
<usser> HIjustme, no problem, hope you fix it
<ryanprior> uvacav: Droid and Liberation are popular right now, but neither are loopy handwriting if that's what you are looking for.
<HIjustme> usser, tritium, if its still broke then you will see me pretty soon on here :D
<tritium> HIjustme: I'll be here.
<CyBurnett> In my star menu somewhere? I used to have an entry to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a USB stick, It seems to have dissapeared,where do I find it
<akurei> hey tritium: sorry about bad language. been in som ekind of bad modd since yesterday... won't happen again
<tritium> akurei: no worries.  Thanks.  :)
<qcjn> i ve installeed glib 2.16.0 but still ask me .....Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.16' but version of GLib is 2.14.2n
<uvacav> ryanprior: yeah im more looking for a more specific family of fonts. "old english" fonts are like what the New York Times uses for their logo (and old english the malt liquor actually). but thanks anyways
<bullgard4> Wo finde ich eine Beschreibung de Firefox-Plugins 'ubiquity'? Das Eingeben von 'about:ubiquity' erzeugt keine Ausgabe bei mir.
<revenger98> anyone using ETTERCAP & SQUID ?
<b1n42y> qcjn: you need higher glib
<ryanprior> uvacav: I think that searching Google for a free font repository would probably be your best bet.
<qcjn> b1n42y ok
<ryanprior> My computer won't recognize any CDs. It used to recognize them no problem. Whether it is an Ubuntu CD, a CD with software on, or a blank CD, nothing is registered and nothing shows up in /media/cdrom. What can I do?
<qcjn> b1n42y  http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/glib/   which one
<math> ryanprior:try to mount it manually and check what is the error reported
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description of the Firefox plugin 'ubiquity'? Entering 'about:ubiquity' in Firefox' input line does not produce any result with me.
<ryanprior> math: how do I mount it manuallyZ?
<b1n42y> qcjn: 2.19? its asking for something thats equall to or higher than 2.16
<qcjn> b1n42y  and does it means from 2.16 and higher
<b1n42y> qcjn: you are saying you have 2.14
<qcjn> b1n42y  ok
<math> mount -t (type) /media/cdrom /dev/something
<b1n42y> 2.16 onwards inclusive
<qcjn> b1n42  it says
<qcjn> Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.16' but version of GLib is 2.14.2
<math> the type for a cd is iso... something
<ryanprior> math: Ah, I figured something out. I can manually mount the CD. How do I get it to mount automatically when I put it in?
<b1n42y> qcjn: you need at least 2.16
<math> ryanprior:most of the time it's a permission problem
<qcjn> b1n42y  well thats is waht i ve installed
<b1n42y> qcjn: but version of GLib is 2.14.2
<crdlb> qcjn: what are you building?
<qcjn> b1n42y  gmpc
<math> ryanprior:try to log as root and insert the cd
<crdlb> qcjn: that's not in the repos?
<qcjn> b1n42y for puppylinux
<ryanprior> math: I'd rather not log in as root. Ubuntu isn't designed to do that.
<qcjn> b1n42y but the basic are the same
<crdlb> qcjn: if you're using puppylinux, you're in the wrong channel
<math> no but you can check that way if this is a permission problem, just one time
<omer24> networking's just died on a nely installed ubuntu 8.10.. can't get eth0 working.. any ideas?
<b1n42y> omer24: from suspend?
<ryanprior> math: I tried inserting the CD and right-clicking the CD icon, selecting "rescan", and it then mounts the CD.
<qcjn> b1n42y crdlb the learning is the same
<ryanprior> math: Apparently it just doesn't bother to scan the CD when I put it in the drive.
<omer24> b1n42y: No. Just died after trying to get wireless working.
<omer24> b1n42y: Reboot didn't help, either.
<crdlb> qcjn: but ubuntu 1) has it in the repos and 2) has a new enough glib in hardy and above
<qcjn> b1n42y crdlb and compiling will be useful to in ubuntu, that i have
<crdlb> qcjn: however, gmpc 0.14 will work on your distro's version of glib
<math> ryanprior:after all you just insert a cd, it's not if you absolutely want to access it!
<crdlb> since that's what was in ubuntu gutsy
<omer24> b1n42y: /etc/init.d/networking restart failed also
<ryanprior> qcjn: One of the assumptions we make here is that you can use apt-get and the Ubuntu repositories to get the software that you need. When those assumptions do not hold, we don't give effective help. Please join ##linux for more general help -- there are many informative and friendly people in that channel.
<qcjn> crdlb so you suggest that i get gmpc 0.14
<omer24> Anyone got any ideas about how to restore eth0?
<johni> hello everbody
<ryanprior> math: Do you know if there is a way to explicitly require that my computer scans CDs as they are inserted?
<johni> simple dillema, can I setup the mtu on wlan0 ?
<b1n42y> omer24: what did you do when trying to get wireless working
<qcjn> ryanprior thanks
<math> ryanprior:no I dont know the process normally responsible of doing that
<qcjn> thanks to b1n42y & crdlb
<gonewestcoast> DreamThief: In most cases FAT.
<qcjn> see ya
<omer24> b1n42y: Wireless is working, kind of.. but there seems to be an issue with the adapter. Works neother in Ubuntu nor Vista. Wired was working fine. Selecting a wireless connection froze Ubuntu.
<Drizzt321> I'm trying to print using some certificates that I bought at staples. Unfortunately, I see the text I printed also offset part way, probably because it was still on the roller. I had the paper set to plain in the printing options. What thickness should I use? Bond? Thick Paper?
<johni> I added the config in /etc/network/interfaces but the mtu does not change even after reboot
<ryanprior> math: Well at least now I have a better idea of what questions to ask, and I know that it's a software problem rather than a hardware problem.
<ghindo> I'm having trouble mounting an NTFS-formatted flash drive on Ubuntu 8.04.  How can I fix this?
<ryanprior> ghindo: "having trouble" is too vague for us to give effective help. Can you describe the problem more precisely?
<b1n42y> omer24: what does Works neother in Ubuntu nor Vista. mean
<math> ryanprior:maybe hal
<jeeves> what is the syntax to back up the /home/ dir to a remote box?
<omer24> b1n42y: Forget wireless for a moment.. it's wired I;m worried about.. it's a Sony laptop, and wireless doesn't properly connect in Vista either.
<ryanprior> jeeves: there are many ways you could do that, really. rsync is a good one -- you can read the man page.
<ryanprior> jeeves: here's a hint: rsync -av host: /dest
<b1n42y> omer24: have you tried resetting router
<omer24> b1n42y:  I'm looking for a command or 2 to restore my eth0 connection.
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. I need help formatting a fat32 USB into the ext3 file system in order for me to make a Start Up Ubuntu USB drive.
<jeeves> ryanprior, I'm trying to use "rsync /home/*.* jeeves@remote_host.ca:/backup"
<n2diy> jeeves: how are you? Take a look at sbackup, it can do remote backup and restores.
<jhonnyboy> I did fdisk /media/disk ,but i got this error "I don't know how to handle files with mode 40700
<jhonnyboy> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<jhonnyboy> "
<ghindo> ryanprior: Sure.  When I plug in the flash drive, I get the error message "Cannot mount volume," followed by more details.  Should I post the entirety of the error message?
<omer24> b1n42y: Not tried that, working ok with my xp laptop.
<ryanprior> jeeves: I suggest using the -av flags. Look them up in the manual, if you haven't already. If you're getting some sort of error, let's hear it.
<jeeves> n2diy, I'd like to get rdiff-backup to work properly from a windows box to this Linux box
<ryanprior> ghindo: It is helpful for us to see exact error messages. If the message is more than a couple lines long, please use pastebin so that it doesn't take up space in the channel.
<ryanprior> !pastebin | ghindo
<ubottu> ghindo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tacosarecool> My screen just randomly dims has nothing to do with power settings
<b1n42y> omer24: could be to do with leases and the fact you where fiddling with stuff, i had problems with NM till i switched to wicd, so theres another option that you can try for your wireless ( but that sounds like hardware maybe)
<tacosarecool> I'm on toshiba a105-s4074
<n2diy> jeeves: ah, ok, can't help with the Windows side of things, unless it is 95?
<jhonnyboy> How can i format a USB drive?
<b1n42y> jhonnyboy: gparted
<omer24> b1n42y:  Thanks, I'll look into that.
<jeeves> n2diy, no worries
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, mke2fs /dev/sdxx
<jhonnyboy> Titan: it is a USB drive. I tried fdisk /media/disk but that didn't work.
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: I also have a toshiba a105-s with the same problem. I've had to work all sorts of ACPI hacks to keep the screen from dimming, keep the USB subsystem from shorting out, etc. That's a really fun computer to run Ubuntu on, believe you me.
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, thats not its device name, that is its mount point
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, sudo fdisk -l
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, that will give you the device name, you can use gparted GUI as suggested
<jhonnyboy> found it :)
<jhonnyboy> /dev/sdc
<tacosarecool> I hope this is fixed in januty
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, also, you will probably want to do mkfs.vfat if you want it to be readable in linux
<TooR4u> how to view the wireless network connection password, which is stored previously ..????
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, err windows I mean
<tacosarecool> oh yeah 8.04 ran well though
<tacosarecool> just not 8.10
<ghindo> ryanprior: Nevermind, I figured it out on my own.  Thanks for the help anyway!
<ryanprior> ghindo: It's best when problems resolve themselves! If something goes awry, come and ask again.
<jhonnyboy> Titan: all i want it for is as a Ubuntu Startup USB
<tacosarecool> ryan did you have a problem when you were on 8.04
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, then format it in ext with the first suggested command
<jhonnyboy> the mke2fs?
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, yes
<jhonnyboy> mke2fs /dev/sdc?
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: I forget, to be honest. Every time a new Ubuntu comes out it's new problems with that laptop. What I do is keep a bunch of kernels on it and make notes on which ones are the best, so that I can submit hints to the kernel team.
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, you may want to create a partition with fdisk
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description of the Firefox plugin 'ubiquity'? Entering 'about:ubiquity' in Firefox's input line does not produce any result with me.
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: I haven't tested Jaunty on that laptop yet, but you can download the alpha LiveCD and try it if you're feeling adventurous.
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, I know that it is usually not needed for media like that but I am not sure how it affects the drive being bootable
<jhonnyboy> k
<TooR4u> how to view the wireless network connection password, which is stored previously ..????
<jhonnyboy> Titan: making a partition in ubuntu automatically makes it a ext3? so i can boot off of it?
<b1n42y> TooR4u: maybe in router? 192.168.0.1
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, no fdisk creates partitions, mke2fs formats that partition to ext2
<ryanprior> TooR4u: Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys, I believe.
<Titan8990> jhonnyboy, then its readdy
<jhonnyboy> Titan : Thank you for all your help
<b1n42y> ryanprior: i dont think he will find it there
<ryanprior> b1n42y: Well, they are definitely stored somewhere other than the router.
<ryanprior> b1n42y: Whenever you tell the computer to remember a password, it puts it somewhere; and I think that's where it puts its wireless keys.
<b1n42y> ryanprior: i just checked
<ryanprior> b1n42y: In that case, I think perhaps network-manager keeps them. If you right-click on network-manager-applet and click "edit connections", does it have the listing there?
<selocol> Can someone kindly help me with a regexp problem?
<tc111> ryanprior: right-click on the NetworkManager icon -> Edit Connections -> Wireless Tab -> Choose Connection -> Edit
<b1n42y> ryanprior: only place ..lol was gona say that but he said prior passwords as if to say hes used a different one
<ryanprior> !anyone | selocol
<ubottu> selocol: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<selocol> I can't figure out the regexp for "[bob]" in the string "bob bob [bob] bob"? Why isn't it "\\B[bob]\\B"? Thanks for any help!!
<ryanprior> tc111: Ah, that makes sense. It's too bad that they aren't both places.
<b1n42y> !ask | selocol
<ubottu> selocol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meshuggah> salut tout le monde!
<tc111> ryanprior: too bad he left before he got his answer... impatience.
<ryanprior> "[bob] matches the letters b or o. so, "bob [bob] bob" matches "bob b bob" or "bob o bob"
<selocol> ryanprior: i don't understand?
<ryanprior> tc111: Oh well. Now everybody paying attention in the room has it fresh in their memories and can answer when he comes back. amirite?
<selocol> ryanprior: what regexp can recognize the brackets?
<tc111> ryanprior: too true
<ryanprior> selocol: anything in brackets [] means to match one of the letters in the brackets
<selocol> ryanprior: but when I just use "[bob]" it returns all bob's, even the ones w/o brackets
<ryanprior> selocol: I suggest that you read this, then reconsider your question: http://rute.2038bug.com/node8.html.gz
<selocol> ryanprior: thanks
<sanket40> hi guyz..
<sanket40> do you know anything about pitivi?
<sanket40> is it similar to movie maker. ?
<tacosarecool> it's a video editor
<coty>  /join #ubuntu+1
<sanket40> im a newbie in ubunut..
<sanket40> anybody there.?
<SEVILLA> hey whats the best way to make runlevel 3 boot to a terminal and not load the gdm
<Nalf> I am trying to use UNetbootin to install ubuntu to my PC from my usb drive. I can boot fine from the partition, but when it loads (I assume it's grub that's loading) the characters displayed are all unreadable. Like if you try to open up docx in wordpad or something. Any ideas on how to get around that?
<Peddy> SEVILLA, disable GDM from system>administration>services
<ryanprior> Nalf: It sounds like something is very fundamentally wrong. Perhaps the image is corrupted.
<Peddy> SEVILLA, although, that may not go into runlevel 3, I forgot what the default runlevel is.
<Nalf> Ryanprior, I have tried several images and I have even redownloaded UNetbootin.
<ryanprior> Nalf: have you tried Ubuntu's supported flash-drive install creator?
<SEVILLA> Peddy: the default is runlevel 2 i guess i could use the init command to switch to run 3
<ryanprior> Nalf: (System -> Administration -> Create a USB startup disk)
<Nalf> Ryanprior: I have no Ubuntu OS at my disposal, otherwise I would. ^_- I'm trying to get around having to go out and buy some blank cds. Horrible, I know.
<Peddy> SEVILLA, I think 5 is the default runlevel... I could be wrong, but in any case, disabling gdm should stop X starting, which is pretty much runlevel 3
<ryanprior> Nalf: Perhaps you could use WUBI?
<meshuggah> where cna i download Ubuntu Vista ?
<coreyman> I try to add komodo edit to my path variable with this.. sudo export PATH="~/Komodo-Edit-5/bin:$PATH"
<coreyman>  but when I exit bash and open it again when i type komodo it doesnt exist
<SEVILLA> Peddy: no it should be 2 type runlevel in your terminal
<ryanprior> meshuggah: gnome-look and deviantart both have themes which make Ubuntu look more like Microsoft Windows Vista. I suggest you search those places.
<tacosarecool> ryan I got it to stop dimming
<coreyman> how can i fix my path?
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: Great. What trick did you use?
<tacosarecool> I unchecked it in battery power
<tacosarecool> the dimming
<ryanprior> coreyman: That's a good question for #bash
<tacosarecool> Even though it's plugged in to ac
<meshuggah> gnome?
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: Ah. When you said it didn't have to do with power management, I assumed you had already explored that route.
<meshuggah> no window ?
<Nalf> Ryanprior: I ran into install issues with WUBI that I couldn't resolve. I suppose I could try it again. It had something to do with.. udevd 6000 sbin/modprobe abnormal exit.. it would hang up for about five minutes, and then it loaded a little bit more and failed around initializing bluetooth?..
<coreyman> ryanprior or how about ubuntu... since this has to do with ubuntu path variable and not bash
<ryanprior> Nalf: yikes. I hardly know what to say -- it sounds like everything is failing.
<LakesProse> anyone know anything about vsftpd complaing it can't load RSA key ?
<Peddy> SEVILLA, ok. I don't even think ubuntu uses runlevel 3...https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-August/090227.html
<ryanprior> coreyman: You might get an answer here if you keep asking, but the path is a shell variable and Ubuntu's shell is Bash, and #bash exists explicitly to deal with bash issues. You'll probably get a satisfactory response if you ask there.
<meshuggah> someone talked to me about partitian and 2 boot with MS windows
<Brando753> suspend shows a black screen and i cant reaccess my computer
<tacosarecool> still laggy
<tacosarecool> maybe not
<Nalf> Ryanprior: Thanks so much for your help. I'll give it a shot.
<ryanprior> Nalf: I hope it works better this time.
<tacosarecool> ryan does it lag for you?
<tony426> can someone tell me why Handbrake is not in the repos? or a lot of other video tools?
<tacosarecool> and how do I make ubuntu run 3 hours on battery power like windows
<ryanprior> Brando753: That often happens due to problems with graphics drivers which only the manufacturers can fix.
<coty> How can I enable emerald window manager in ubuntu?
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: Does what lag?
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: My a105-s gets terrible battery life under Ubuntu, usually less than 45 minutes.
<SEVILLA> Peddy: you sure cause im using 8.10 and 8.04 and they have runlevels
<tacosarecool> ubuntu
<tacosarecool> it lags me
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: I've found no way to date to improve that.
<tritium> Peddy: yes, it does.
<tritium> !runlevels | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: unfortunately, lag is a really vague term. It could be disk I/O with swapping, or CPU spikes due to running processes, or graphics card issues...
<coty> Can someone please tell me how to enable emerald window manager in ubuntu
<ryanprior> coty: emerald no longer is maintained or supported in Ubuntu. We suggest using Compiz now.
<Peddy> SEVILLA, you can edit runlevel startup programs using sysv-rc-conf, and then change the runlevel using init 3
<tritium> Peddy: ubuntu/debian don't use runlevel 3
<Unikraken> Anyone here have any experience with the Dell Inspiron 1525n? Please pm me if so..
<coty> ryanprior, Ok well I made the update to 9.04 and the window manager that compiz uses isn't displaying and no one in #ubuntu+1 is answering me on how to get the window manager back.
<SEVILLA> Peddy: ok
<ryanprior> !pm | Unikraken
<ubottu> Unikraken: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coty> ryanprior, After I enabled compiz it just disappeared on me.
<ryanprior> !anyone | Unikraken
<n2diy> What kind of socket looks like a Socket 7, but it has a hatch that opens, you insert the cpu, close the hatch, and then the hatch clamp?
<ubottu> Unikraken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tc111> tacosarecool: for power-saving tips, check the post by 'armon_d' here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002878 . remember, YMMV
<ryanprior> coty: That often happens if your graphics card reports that it does not support render extensions.
<tritium> SEVILLA: you don't want to use runlevel 3
<talntid> coty: metacity --replace &
<Peddy> tritium, ubottu says that all runlevels are by default the same, which means he can probably change them using that sysv-rc-conf thing.
<scunizi_> n2diy: try ##hardware
<Peddy> SEVILLA, if you don't mind me asking, why do you want to get into runlevel 3?
<coty> talntid, thank you so MUCH!
<n2diy> scunizi, ok thanks.
<SEVILLA> Peddy: so i can boot staight to shell
<coty> ryanprior, I don't understand why it would since it didn't in 8.10
<talntid> np :) did it work for ya?
<Peddy> SEVILLA, if you want to do that, just disable GDM from system>admin>services
<ryanprior> SEVILLA: I'd suggest using Ubuntu Server if you intend to boot to shell.
<unmonkey> Trying to diagnose hang in  8.10 - I believe problem is related to an ACX111 based wireless card. Help walking through confirming this problem, and documenting it would be very much appreciated
<tritium> SEVILLA: that is not the correct method.  Ubuntu/Debian don't use runlevel 3.
<coty> ryanprior, So does compiz not support geforce 6200 now or something?
<ryanprior> !wireless | unmonkey, start here
<ubottu> unmonkey, start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<talntid> coty, did it work for you?
<tacosarecool> ryan does ubuntu lag for you though?
<coty> talntid, yes thank you VERY! much
<talntid> no problem
<tritium> SEVILLA: see the "update-rc.d" method here to disable gdm on boot: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<talntid> and compiz does support the 6200
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: Yes, it lags in many different ways, but it's quite usable; so if your lag is unbearable, there's probably something bad going on.
<SEVILLA> tritium: what do you suggest im just trying stuff out to see how it works
<coty> talntid, why won't the window manager work then?
<tritium> SEVILLA: see above
<tacosarecool> !lag toshiba a105-s0474
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tacosarecool> oh it sometimes is unbearable
<nibsa1242b> Please help with frequent VLC crashes details -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m52de18c7
<SEVILLA> tritium: and what just disable the symbolic link
<tritium> SEVILLA: follow the update-rc.d method, if you want to disable gdm
<ryanprior> !nvidia | coty, this might be interesting for you to read
<ubottu> coty, this might be interesting for you to read: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coty> ryanprior, thank you will look into it
<coty> ryanprior, I've already installed the restricted drivers
<unmonkey> ryanprior, it says that the card works "out of the box", but dmesg really seems to indicate that the failure is there - I can paste if that'd be helpful
<coty> ryanprior, I wonder if the problem has to do with the driver I'm using which is 180. I don't remember that driver ever supporting 6200 but ubuntu recommended it for some reason.
<SEVILLA> tritium: i read somewhere that i could just delet the symbolic link S30Gdm and create a inittab file with id:3:initdefault: and it would work
<ryanprior> coty: I think that's covered somewhere in the documentation, but I don't deal with nvidia hardware myself so I'm really not fresh. I've always had ATI cards.
<tritium> SEVILLA: try what you wish
<SEVILLA> tritium: this is in etc/rc3.d
<coty> ryanprior, Do you think what ever it will be fixed in the final release?
<coty> ryanprior, I really don't want to give up compiz
<tritium> SEVILLA: not the method I'd pursue, but do as you wish
<tacosarecool> ryan do you think if I got a new harddrive for the laptop it would be less laggy
<scunizi_>  coty you can use the 173 successfully with that card
<coty> ok so it is the driver then
<SEVILLA> tritium: k i will look into yours and get back to you
<ryanprior> unmonkey: Paste-binning the answers could be helpful. Also, if you don't get an answer here make sure you cross-post to the Ubuntu Forums, which are browsed by many knowledgeable people. Also, file a bug report. Wireless cards really really shouldn't be locking Ubuntu up. Really.
<scunizi_> coty: probably.. I had to go the other direction and install the 180.29 for my 8200 card..
<tritium> SEVILLA: it's not "mine", per se.  That's the debian/ubuntu way of doing things.  There is no runlevel 3.
<coty> why would they recommend 180 if its not supported
<ryanprior> coty: We can hope everything will be fixed eventually; but because some things are problems with the closed drivers, and the graphics subsystems are going under some pretty major revisions anyway, I dare not prognosticate things getting better in the short term.
<scunizi_> coty: its just the latest.. I had a 6600 gt agp previously and the 173 was fine. faster than what I'm using now on the 8200
<tacosarecool> Inteprid was at first the worst upgrade I did it's okay now though
<SEVILLA> tritium: ok thanks for the tip
<coty> ryanprior, Big changes hmm wonder what there changing in the graphics
<ryanprior> tacosarecool: Expect many worse upgrades in the future. Software is tricky and messy, especially in areas like graphics and sound, so we're bound to make big mistakes. Always file bug reports and try to buy hardware that has Free drivers available.
<coty> So once the final release comes out I won't have to reinstall will I? all I have to do is install the patches...I hope
<tacosarecool> would gtx 260 be a good card
<scunizi_> coty: final release?  there's never a final release
<coty> Scunizi, true...
<ryanprior> coty: Cool stuff is afoot. We're getting a new direct render interface, the graphics execution manager, kernel mode setting, NVIDIA is rolling out this whole VDPAU framework for decoding video on the GPU, lots of new stuff.
<coty> Scunizi, been using ubuntu since 6.06 :D
<coty> ryanprior, sounds pretty cool! :D
<scunizi_> coty: I jumped on at the tail end of Beezy
<Athenon__> what does this mean? athenon@subaru:~$ crontab crontab
<Athenon__> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/tmp.0vEpwz: Permission denied
<coty> brb need to restart and see if using these drivers fixes the problem
<tc111> coty, ryanprior: under 8.04LTS and 8.10, only 173 and 177 are available either from 'envyng' or 'hardware drivers'. however, 180 is available in ubuntu+1 (i.e. 9.04)... did you pull 180 directly from nVidia?
<unmonkey> well, now I can't cause it to break. Darn?
<tritium> tc111: 180 is available in 8.10
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180
<scunizi_> tc111: add the medibuntu repos and you'll get it
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<tritium> tc111: ^
<coreyman> what do the two numbers at the end of the line in /etc/fstab mean.. like this UUID=aaa3b110-9b55-4fdd-8801-0d9acc321d20 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<tc111> tritium: manual compile or install directly from nvidia or from envyng or system->administration->hardware drivers?
<tritium> tc111: none of the above
<tc111> tritium: then the next question that would logically follow... is it technically supported if not available through 'hardware drivers'?
<tritium> tc111: it's in the repositories (package name is nvidia-glx-180).  Note that nVidia downloads and envy are *not* supported.
<sami1> Hello people i was wondering if someone could help me with mounting my second HDD where i installed ubuntu
<Akuma_s> Nights
<Akuma_s> Does somebody knows about an auto-update of the clock in Ubuntu?
<rww> coreyman: The first says whether or not filesystems need to be dumped, and is usually 0 these days. The second says whether (and in what order) to check filesystems during bootup, and should be 1 for internal Linux partitions.
<coty> Well compiz still doesn't work
<ehs1> Akuma_s: yeah, for daylight savings time right
<Akuma_s> Where can I find that?
<meshuggah> wong channel coty
<rww> Akuma_s: It should do it automatically...
<tc111> tritium: correct, that's why i only mentioned 'hardware drivers'... which, although present, is for convenience only and not supported... how much more then a package not listed in 'hardware drivers'?
<coreyman> rww how come i can see /home in my /dev/sda4 and i dont know of ever creating a symbolic link
<coty> meshuggah, lol hey!
<meshuggah> :)
<Akuma_s> But I dont need it rww
<sami1> Hello people ..i was wondering if someone could help me with mounting my second HDD where i installed ubuntu
<sami1> i cant seem to find it
<lsx> help, how to play mkv video on my intrepid ibex??
<Khyron_TD> looks like I'm not the only one with an NVIDIA driver question...
<meshuggah> lsx, maybe mplayer
<nanotube> !medibuntu | lsx
<ubottu> lsx: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tritium> tc111: as far as drivers go, we support those in the repositories.  Not just those listed in "Hardware Drivers"
<nanotube> lsx: or maybe mplayer or vlc will do that by default...
<rww> Akuma_s: Your timezone is set in the /etc/timezone file, and should be one of the zoneinfo names (listed at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_zoneinfo_time_zones). If your time got changed automatically, and it shouldn't have been, you probably have that set wrong.
<coty> Ugh i sure hope that compiz gets fixed.
<rww> coreyman: I'm not sure what you're asking...
<lsx> my vlc n mplayer cannot play that ..
<tc111> tritium: and technically, shouldn't any of these questions be posed in #nvidia??
<lsx> the sound problem
<|Rad|> usser are u there?
<meshuggah> ok
<meshuggah> i think mine can do it, wait
<tritium> tc111: not necessarily.  We often answer nvidia driver questions here, when the ubuntu-packaged drivers are in question
<coreyman> rww ok, i just mounted /dev/sda4, i go to the directory it is mounted in, and i can see $username, and home and lost+found, why
<Akuma_s> Oooh I just saw it rww, it is also in menu/system/administration/Time and Date...
<tc111> tritium: ok... i'll let it go... no harm, no foul... ;)
<Khyron_TD> I recently installed the updates shown in Update Manager and (being stupid) I didn't look at what they were. Now the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 177) doesn't work correctly. What happened/how do I fix it??
<tritium> tc111: :)
<MK13> any one else having the problem where while running OoO Writer whenever I hover my mouse over the toolbar buttons (close,minimize,maximize) it does a weird transparency thing (Nvidia 177 drivers)
<Akuma_s> I just change it from there, was in the wrong zone, tank you rww...
<rww> Akuma_s: Oh, yeah. I forget about the easier GUI methods sometimes. Thanks for the note :)
<consoleart> hi all...i want to use my SKYPE id in any of ubuntu IM is it possible ?
<meshuggah> lsx, no i have only flv file not mkv
<lsx> yup
<rww> !skype | consoleart
<ubottu> consoleart: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lsx> meshuggah, the flv file can play
<lsx> but the problem is mkv
<Akuma_s> !skype
<rww> coreyman: I assume because you either created a separate /home/ partition at some point, or put the folders there...
<consoleart> thnx guys...
<Jpdota> hey, i just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty (i know it's alpha, it's in a vm for testing), but whenever i boot, it simply gives me a black screen and the "loading" cursor.  does anyone know what the problem is?
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description of the Firefox plugin 'ubiquity'? Entering 'about:ubiquity' in Firefox's input line does not produce any result with me.
<rww> Jpdota: Jaunty questions and support in #ubuntu+1, not here, thanks.
<Jpdota> rww: thanks
<bitburner> #xbins
<overlord> I have recently installed Windows XP on /dev/sda1. But when I try to boot it from with Grub, it doesn
<overlord> I have recently installed Windows XP on /dev/sda1. But when I try to boot it from with Grub, it doesn't boot up and the grub page reloads. I need to set the mount point for this drive, how do I do that ? *
<coreyman> rww ... i just mounted it...
<meshuggah> lsx, serch for mkv in your synpativ
<meshuggah> lsx, i mean synaptic
<nanotube> bullgard4: about:plugins
<coreyman> rww this is the first time this has ever been mounted i didnt put anything there
<lsx> ok
<lsx> tq
<nibsa1242b> what do I use to play a mid file?
<meshuggah> lsx, i found some for debian lenny, so you probably have in ubuntu they are more up to date
<coreyman> i have a seperate /home partition, but it isn't /dev/sda4 it's /dev/sda3
<nanotube> coreyman: so you are saying that you have just formatted the partition?
<Khyron_TD> I recently installed the updates shown in Update Manager and (being stupid) I didn't look at what they were. Now the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 177) doesn't work correctly. What happened/how do I fix it??
<coreyman> nanotube yes
<lsx> ok
<coreyman> nanotube i guess i can format it again.....
<rww> coreyman: hrm, that's odd then. lost+found is supposed to be there (it's supposed to be on all ext2/3/4 partitions), but home isn't... Is there anything in there, or is it just an empty directory?
<nanotube> coreyman: are you sure you formatted the right partition??
<Mal3ko> is there anyone familiar with pure-ftpd here?
<Jpdota> meshuggah: don't you typically hang out in #debian on oftc?
<Mal3ko> i need a help wuith adding users
<rww> !midi > nibsa1242b
<ubottu> nibsa1242b, please see my private message
<meshuggah> lsx, i have mplayer and it is th ebest mediaplayer, it can read all tghe type of files i tried
<Akuma_s> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<meshuggah> Jpdota, yes, but i am borred nmow
<coreyman> rww home is empty
<coreyman> to all: im not a retard.
<nibsa1242b> rww: tnx, googling turned up all kinds of things that made no sense
<meshuggah> Jpdota, and want to inform myself about the 9.04 ubuntu
<Jpdota> meshuggah: i see...
<meshuggah> lol
<Brack101> Hey.  Flash video is really crappy and slow on my Ubuntu box...is there anything I can do about it?
<overlord> How do I set a mount point for a partition without formating it ?
<nanotube> meshuggah: vlc is better than mplayer, imho :)
<meshuggah> Jpdota, you, what are you doing here?
<coreyman> overlord, edit your /etc/fstab
<Akuma_s> In Fstab overlord
<bullgard4> nanotube: about:plugins lists a lot of plugins but does not list 'ubiquity'.
<meshuggah> nanotube, i prefer vlc, but mplayer can read everything
<Mulder> Is there going to be an update to pidgin for ubuntu 8.10? because icq functionality no longer works without an upgrade
<Akuma_s> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<overlord> Akuma_s: thanks!!
<meshuggah> nanotube, maybe i mis-configuer flc
<nanotube> overlord: formatting a partition and mounting it are completely different operations... if you want to mount automatically, look in /etc/fstab, as others said. if you want to manually mount, look at the "mount" command.
<zeldarocks> I take it the whole "it will most certainly break your system in bad ways" notice in the
<gigglesworth> Hey gang, I installed the package 'psad' using apt. Then I installed 'psad' using the source files. Now, months later I discover that 'psad' is still in my apt database. How can I remove psad from the database, without distrupting the live files?
<tritium> Mulder: there are no updates between releases, aside from security and major bug fixes.
<zeldarocks> Jaunty channel is 100 percwet true hah?
<nanotube> bullgard4: well, then this plugin is not installed... is it a "plugin" or an "extension"?
<overlord> nanotube: The drive is not getting detected, so, I cannot mount it.
<Jpdota> meshuggah: i use many distros ;)  i'm als o in #fedora-devel and #linuxmint (on spotchat) :P
<Khyron_TD> I recently installed the updates shown in Update Manager and (being stupid) I didn't look at what they were. Now the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 177) doesn't work correctly. What happened/how do I fix it??
<nanotube> overlord: usb drive?
<bullgard4> Mulder: The German Ubuntu channel says that there is no remedy found yet in a downloadable DEB package format. So please be patient. It will come.
<Jpdota> meshuggah: however, debian is my main OS, because it's the most stable, and it works best with my hardware :)
<Mulder> bullgard4, alright thanks
<meshuggah> Jpdota, i received a opensolaris cd today(the send free) so i will probably install it tomorrow, i too lazy to do it right now, i worked all day
<nanotube> Mulder: suggest you use xchat or xchat-gnome instead of pidgin for irc. :)
<rww> Mulder, bullgard4: The relevant bug report is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/340075 . There are links in there to PPAs with the new version of Pidgin that apparently fixes it, and getdeb has .deb files for it too. It'll probably also end up in backports.
<Mulder> nanotube, icq. i use xchat for irc
<Jpdota> meshuggah: opensolaris is quite nice, i love their ui, it's gnome but with a nice theme
<tritium> Jpdota, meshuggah: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<nanotube> Mulder: ah heh, my bad... reading problems at 1.30 am here.. ;)
<Mulder> rww, yay.
<Jpdota> tritium: roger that
<Mulder> nanotube, no problem :)
<meshuggah> tritium, sorry i didnt know
<Mulder> nanotube, i commit worse atrocities when trying to do math at 1.30
<bob__> Hey, can someone help me get my server to share its internet connection
<tritium> Jpdota, meshuggah: no worries
<nanotube> Mulder: hehe, python does my math for me. :) and R.
<zeldarocks> I take it  the "it will most certainly break your system in bad ways" notice in the Jaunty Jackalope channel is 100 percent true huh?
<bullgard4> nanotube: I do not know exactly but people in a forum spoke about a 'plugin'.
<Mulder> nanotube, lucky you heh
<nanotube> Mulder: :)
<overlord> nanotube: Nah. Windows Partition
<nanotube> bullgard4: what is it supposed to do anyway?
<coreyman> figured out my problem, accidentaly mounted /dev/sda3 twice instead of /sda4 on /mnt/windows
<nanotube> overlord: try listing all the partitions with "sudo fdisk -l" (that's a lower case L)
<nanotube> overlord: see if that shows up...
<Lapinux> can someone tell me where to find a full list of available repositories for ubuntu 8.10, im looking for the actual urls
<zeldarocks> Guys!!
<guy> 哈哈
<overlord> nanotube: I installed Windows a yesterday. Reinstalled the grub using the alternate disc of 7.10. And now I cannot boot Win XP.
<meshuggah> anybody knows how to make work nvtv or tv-out please?
<zeldarocks> guys, please
<raylu> overlord: it seems like neither formatting nor mounting are related to your issue
<raylu> overlord: you have a bad grub conf
<meshuggah> zeldarocks, hiya
<Khyron_TD> ah, I have a grub problem too!
<zeldarocks> hi
<Akuma_s> Overlord, did you tried dmesg?
<overlord> raylu: GParted is not showing a mount point for my patition.
<overlord> Akusma_S: no
<raylu> overlord: for your windows partition?
<MK13> overlord: you can also try the "lspci" command and check all detected devices and search for one w/ the same capacity as your windows drive
<raylu> Akuma_s: why would dmesg have anything when he tries to boot xp?
<nanotube> Khyron_TD: yea, those grubs just burrow into anything, pesky little critters... :D
<overlord> raylu: yes, for my windows partition
<meshuggah> zeldarocks, what's up?
<overlord> nanotube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129101/
<Akuma_s> Check if the HD is detected by the system with that command..
<zeldarocks> my question was: I take it that the "it will most certainly break your system in bad ways" notice in the Ubuntu 9.04 channel is 100 % true huh?
<rww> Lapinux: There are only four official ones: main, restricted, universe, and multiverse. Example sources.list lines for them are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine (it's for hardy, but just replace "hardy" with "intrepid" in the example).
<Khyron_TD> lol, and then they don't find the darn Windows boot sector >_<
<raylu> overlord: having no mountpoint in linux for your windows partition is perfectly fine
<huwenfeng> so how can i set the runlevel, or control the runlevel under ubuntu 8.04??
<Akuma_s> Try !dmesg for more info
<tritium> huwenfeng: we discussed this earlier this evening.
<meshuggah> zeldarocks, what?
<Khyron_TD> I've been trying to fix the "NTLDR is missing" problem, but can't figure it out >_<
<raylu> overlord: but you'll need to explain what you mean by "the drive is not getting detected." no mount point and not detected are totally different things
<Nalf> udevd-event[6310]: 'sbin/modprobe/' abnormal exit. When attempting to install my installer hung up at that for about five minutes.. and then it went really fast for a second... until it go to pan0: dropping NetIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature. When it got there.. it froze entirely for 15 minutes. Any ideas? ^_^
<huwenfeng> tritium: yes, i've looked through the man pages, and i found , i still do not know how to solve my problem
<tritium> zeldarocks: if you're not comfortable with the potential of alpha software breaking your system, don't run jaunty yet
<bullgard4> nanotube: Well, that is part of my curiosity. It is supposed to alleviate/automate the access to Web information sites. For example, one can access time tables of the local Transport Authority in the Web with your own departure site specified. In a way, a tailor-made way of access to Web information systems.
<nanotube> overlord: well, your windows partitions are all there... but none of them are set to bootable (not sure if they should be? anyone else care to chime in?)
<overlord> raylu: I cannot mount the Windows partition. I cannot boot Windows.
<zeldarocks> Th ubnutu+1 channel says in the topic (reffering to Jaunty Jackalope alpha) "it will most certainly break your system in bad ways" I take it that the notice is 100 percent true huh?
<tritium> !runlevels | huwenfeng (Don't forget this)
<huwenfeng> tritium: my problem is , i want to know the sequence of the start and stop of services , or the sequence the init scripts are executed,
<ubottu> huwenfeng (Don't forget this): In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<raylu> overlord: how are you trying to mount the windows partition?
<meshuggah> zeldarocks, i suggest you to break your system, you will learn more and faster
<rww> zeldarocks: Yes, it's true. I run Jaunty, and my system has broken badly a few times. Thankfully, I know how to fix it, but if you don't, you shouldn't be using it.
<bullgard4> nanotube: s/departure site/departure station
<zeldarocks> the jaunty install borked my xorg.conf file
<huwenfeng> tritium: then, i can put my script in them,
<overlord> raylu: I have no clue how do I mount the drive.
<raylu> meshuggah: that's best done with another distro
<zeldarocks> is it the norm?
<raylu> overlord: ...
<nanotube> bullgard4: well, google says, go here: http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-ubiquity/
<tritium> zeldarocks: that can certainly happen
<huwenfeng> tritium: ok, i will then go throught the upstart.
<raylu> overlord: also, there is a big difference between "cannot mount" and "do not know how to mount"
<zeldarocks> will it happen with the final release?
<Nalf> udevd-event[6310]: 'sbin/modprobe/' abnormal exit. When attempting to install my installer hung up at that for about five minutes.. and then it went really fast for a second... until it go to pan0: dropping NetIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature. When it got there.. it froze entirely for 15 minutes. Any ideas? ^_^
<Nalf> Ooops, sorry.
<rww> zeldarocks: Jaunty discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1, not here, as you know.
<venu> If i minimize any of the opened files or documents, i could not see that in the panel. i.e, i have to open it again. can any one help me
<tritium> huwenfeng: you want to use update-rc.d to install init scripts
<nanotube> bullgard4: they have a prototype version up that you can install and  play with.
<raylu> overlord: so you said it's /dev/sda1? try: sudo mkdir /mnt/win
<raylu> overlord: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/win
<overlord> raylu: sec..
<nanotube> bullgard4: and it appears that it's an extension, not a plugin. :)
<raylu> venu: alt+tab?
<bullgard4> nanotube: Ah! I am reading now...
<nanotube> bullgard4: enjoy.... :)
<bullgard4> nanotube: Thank you very much for your help.
<overlord> raylu: I did: sudo mkdir /media/disk1
<venu> this time i could see files rotating on the window and select it. but i couldn't see that on the panel
<raylu> overlord: /media is for removable media, but it makes no real difference
<overlord> raylu: and then I did: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/disk1
<raylu> venu: you removed one of the panel applets. i forgot what it was called (i don't use gnome-panel), but you should be able to right-click and add it
<overlord> raylu: This is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129102/
<raylu> overlord: -t ntfs is read-only
<Khyron_TD> anyone want to help me with my grub problem? keep getting the "NTLDR is missing" problem for my windows partition
<raylu> overlord: oh. i see. show me "sudo fdisk -l" please
<raylu> venu: i think it's like "application list" or something similar
<overlord> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129104/
<venu> I am new to ubuntu. i am facing this problem from the time i installed. i did not remove anything
<raylu> overlord: it looks like your windows partition is /dev/sda5
<raylu> venu: regardless, right-click on the bottom panel and see if you see application list or something that sounds like what you want in there
<raylu> overlord: also, it looks like you have some kind of raid setup going on
<Nalf> Kyron_TD, pop in your windows cd, choose to restore or recover an operating system.. I can't remember the exact wording.. login and use the fixboot command.
<Dacvak> Ever since I installed Emerald and Compiz-Fusion, double clicking the title bar makes the window roll up. I want it to maximize. Changing the settings in System>Window doesn't do anything. How can I fix it?
<overlord> raylu: No. That's an ntfs partition. And it does get mounted without any issues.
<meshuggah> anybody knows how to make work nvtv or tv-out please?
<shear_clone> Dacvak, you need to change that behaviour in the compiz control panel. i forget exactly where to find it though.
<raylu> overlord: well, sda1 isn't an ntfs partition...
<Dacvak> shear_clone: I checked all around there. I couldn't find anything.
<raylu> overlord: what's sdb1, by the way? also, try mounting without -t ntfs
<shear_clone> Dacvak, stuff like this is compiz' job. i'm looking right now, but i believe it has to be somewhere around here
<shear_clone> :P
<Dacvak> lol
<gigglesworth> Anyone: Can I un-register a package from apt? I overwrote some of the files using a different package from source, and now 'apt-get remove package' fails.
<overlord> raylu: sdb1 is my external hdd. And sda1 IS the drive where I my windows is installed on. I guess I messed it up while reinstalling Grub
<overlord> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129105/
<raylu> overlord: ok, then try mounting it without -t ntfs. do you have a raid setup, or is that a mistake in the partition table?
<coty> Ok apparently my graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions for the display in system > preferences this may also be the reason why compiz doesn't work right. I have a geforce 6200 with the latest drivers installed.
<overlord> raylu: I do not understand what you mean by "raid setup"
<coty> So how do I fix this extensions issue i have?
<raylu> overlord: then you probably don't. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<coreyman> so apparently the "configure file sharing" button doesn't work for me, how do i share folders without that button
<dagsun> hi all, i'm trying to switch from fakeraid to software raid but can't seem to kill the fakeraid despite removing it from fstab
<Rave1_> Dacvak I think you need to look in animations on the compiz control panel
<shear_clone> well Dacvak, I can't find it either. However, i still maintain that even though both of us appear to be blind, it's still there somewhere.
<overlord> raylu: Oh, no, I don't.
<iMatter> anyone know the default port for pptp
<Khyron_TD> HELP! keep getting "NTLDR is missing" problem when trying to boot to my windows partition. I've tried a few things I found online, but no dice
<jmjmjm> 1723 is the default port for pptp
<overlord> raylu: I think I had installed the grub on /dev/sda1
<Dacvak> Ok guys. Thanks for helping. I'll see if I can locate it. =)
<Nalf> Kyron_TD, pop in your windows cd, choose to restore or recover an operating system.. I can't remember the exact wording.. login and use the fixboot command.
<overlord> raylu: maybe that is what i troubling me.
<coreyman> so apparently the "configure file sharing" button doesn't work for me, how do i share folders without that button
<Nalf> udevd-event[6310]: 'sbin/modprobe/' abnormal exit. When attempting to install my installer hung up at that for about five minutes.. Then it froze later on..
<jmjmjm> iMatter: try 1723, i know it is the default port
<FloatingPony> Hello. A simple question: how do I change the screen resolution of the login window?
<FloatingPony> Because I recently updated to Intrepid (don't ask why so late), and since then the login window displays in 800x600 instead of 1280x1024. After login it displays 1280 as intended.
<iMatter> jmjmjm, hmm, i put in my outside IP but it cannot connect
<raylu> overlord: perhaps, but it's troubling that you can't mount the partition
<overlord> raylu: and also messed up the system information
<raylu> overlord: there is a way to have fdisk simply mark it as ntfs, but that's probably not a good idea
<iMatter> PPTP is forwarded to my computer
<coreyman> iMatter you can't connect to yourself from the inside
<iMatter> coreyman, im connecting from an iphone 3g
<coreyman> oh.
<iMatter> trying anyway
<iMatter> just endlessly says
<coreyman> good night all
<iMatter> "connecting...."
<jmjmjm> imatteR: does your pc firewall intercept it ?
<jmjmjm> i guess not
<iMatter> none is enabled...
<raylu> coreyman: share with who?
<iMatter> the entire reaosn im doing the VPN thing is because my znc server cannot be connected to
<iMatter> when using my IP...
<iMatter> even when that port is forwarded also..
<cehr> hi, I just got this computer with hardy on it; it is a p4 2.8ghz.  I was wondering if it is worth upgrading to intrepid, since I heard there are some issues with it but after searching around I haven't really found out what these 'issues' are.  can anyone explain further?
<coreyman> raylu i just want to share the folder on my network
<overlord> raylu: how do i mark the drive as ntfs ?
<coreyman> raylu i installed samba
<raylu> coreyman: oh. share with windows machines
<dagsun> how do I get rid of /dev/mapper/nvidia_bicdfgig I turned off nvraid in bios but it still shows up and I can't reformat the drives it's associated with
<shear_clone> hmm, i think i found the option he wanted. emerald, not compiz
<raylu> overlord: the partition? i haven't messed with fdisk much. but most likely, it'll screw things up further
<Nalf> anyone good with installation issues?
<overlord> raylu: hmm..so what do i do next ?
<jmjmjm> Cehr: i think that your shouldnt spend time to reinstall something that working alright now,
<coreyman> raylu yea sure
<dagsun> cehr: i've got an amd64 x2 3800. and everytime i've tried to upgrade to intrepid i run into problems and reinstall hardy
<jmjmjm> same ^^
<jmjmjm> keep it on with hardy, it should be really nice in all the way
<coreyman> im headed to bed then :/
<coreyman> good night all.
<iMatter> whats with the band list
<iMatter> >.>
<coty> is it bad if xgl is not present ?
<gigglesworth> I found the answer to my question. I can remove this package from /var/lib/dpkg/status . I found the answer at http://itechlog.com/linux/2008/12/18/fix-broken-package-ubuntu/
<raylu> overlord: found it
<raylu> overlord: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<cehr> dagsun: well, that is a good omen :)  what is the difference between hardy and intrepid anyway?  what would make me want to upgrade to intrepid at all?
<raylu> overlord: first, type 'p' to print the table. then, 't' to change '1' to HPFS/NTFS ('7')
<armence> Hey all... So, I have the following problem: I used to be able to in the workspace manager drag and drop windows... I am now unable to... I did a whole bunch of stuff in the mean time so I'm not sure what affected that... Can anyone help me?
<raylu> overlord: then 'w' to write changes. this is really unlikely to improve your situation
<raylu> overlord: i suppose you want to 'p' once before writing
<grendal_prime> hey guys...got a problem
<grendal_prime> My son is homechooled.
<yggdrasi1> what version of ubuntu is the latest ?
<djvegas> _ &À
<overlord> raylu: lol. no harm in trying. will be fun! ;)
<raylu> yggdrasi1: latest lts is hardy, latest is intrepid, latest latest (alpha) is jaunty
<djvegas> 8.10
<SEVILLA> i forgot who i was talkin to about the runlevels but it worked
<yggdrasi1> raylu thanks, been having a hard time with thei latitude c400 on 8.04 thinking of going to 8.10
<raylu> overlord: as a note, 'fd' is raid autodetect (what sda1 is now)
<armence> grendal_prime: No offense meant, but I'm not sure anyone here can help with that...
<yggdrasi1> how can i tell wich im on ?
<raylu> yggdrasi1: latitude gets good linux hardware support
<grendal_prime> I want to keep all of his activities(i video and photo the projects we work on with my treo phone) in one website...but i dont want to have to actually edit a website all the time... is there a blog that i can use that will alow me to put...images...and video on it?
<yggdrasi1> oh wait im for sure on 8.04
<raylu> yggdrasi1: lsb_release -a
<yggdrasi1> raylu, it has random freezes
<raylu> yggdrasi1: freezes as in kernel panics or..?
<yggdrasi1> other have had the same proboem
<yggdrasi1> just stops
<yggdrasi1> everything stays on the screen
<grendal_prime> I guess like an opensource like...myspace type thing?
<yggdrasi1> i ran um
<raylu> yggdrasi1: does either ctrl+alt+f1 or the magic sysrq key do anything?
<yggdrasi1> gutys on here for a long time with no problem
<yggdrasi1> nope
<overlord> raylu: okay, i get the adventurous feel now.
<yggdrasi1> nothing gotta hold the power button
<yggdrasi1> ill take it up to 8.10
<raylu> grendal_prime: most do. you're looking for "cms"
<dagsun> grendal_prime:wordpress is good for that
<grendal_prime> I have plenty of web servers with plenty of space...im just not sure what app would be best for this soet of thign
<raylu> overlord: heh
<raylu> yggdrasi1: wait, not even the magic sysrq key?
<yggdrasi1> wich is ?
<raylu> yggdrasi1: do you have an ssh server running on the machine?
<raylu> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<yggdrasi1> raylu yes i do
<raylu> yggdrasi1: and i suppose you can't ssh in?
<yggdrasi1> nope
<Maahes> I am getting a weird error running dpkg, that /var/lib/dpkg/available has an error on line one that a colon needs to be after field S9
<yggdrasi1> google 8.04 freez
<yggdrasi1> uh c400 8.04 freez
<raylu> yggdrasi1: but no flashing capslock/numlock/scrolllock keys either?
<yggdrasi1> youll see alot of people
<yggdrasi1> now that i havnt checked
<yggdrasi1> ill check it out
<yggdrasi1> i would rather stay on lts
<Maahes> I used nano on /var/lib/dpkg/availaable and Its a huge gobdelgook of UTF-8 chars, so I'm hesitant to just add a colon after S9
<yggdrasi1> ill also double check the ssh thing to be certain
<yggdrasi1> its so random though its annoying
<raylu> Maahes: consider using gedit, then
<dagsun> anyone know how to deactivate fakeraid
<grendal_prime> dagsun..thanks man...right on the money looks just like what i want..thanks
<Maahes> raylu, gedit cannot detect character encoding on that file
<grendal_prime> install a real one...? just joking
<raylu> Maahes: strange
<dagsun> grendal_prime: no problem i was looking for the same thing a year ago, found wordpress and stuck with it
<gigglesworth> Maahes: You should be able to create a backup of ﻿/var/lib/dpkg/available  (e.g. "cp ﻿﻿/var/lib/dpkg/available ﻿﻿/var/lib/dpkg/available.backup") and then edit the file.
<Maahes> gigglesworth, if I delete that file, will dpkg auto-regen it?
<gigglesworth> But ﻿﻿/var/lib/dpkg/available shouldn't be gobbledegook ... it should contain readable words. I believe that each package is separated by a blank line.
<consoleart> hi...iam working on a lamp project...is there any good editor for PHP ?
<overlord> raylu: did try to rename it.
<raylu> consoleart: vim :D
<Maahes> gigglesworth, well what happened awhile ago, is my .27 kernel got completely thrashed, and some of my /etc/ files and such got written over with complete nonsense
<raylu> overlord: er, relabel it?
<gigglesworth> Maahes: I'm not sure. But I just edited /var/lib/dpkg/﻿﻿status myself.
<overlord> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129108/
<consoleart> any other !!!
<raylu> consoleart: gvim
<overlord> raylu: yeh, relabel*
<Maahes> so I have deleted .27 pending reinstallation
<consoleart> hahaah...tht was funny...
<Nalf> gigglesworth, might you know anything about installer hangups?
<overlord> raylu: and yes, partition table IS messed up now.
<consoleart> i need something with syntax jighlighting
<consoleart> highlighting*
<Maahes> I got some very interesting german error output on top of my Xorg.0.log
<cehr> yeah, I guess I just don't understand what makes an upgrade an 'upgrade'; what I've seen says it has something to do with the repo's and gnome upgrades but I don't get why it is an 'upgrade' and not just new packages.  I must be too used to the 'windows' way :/
<gigglesworth> Nalf: Not really, sorry.
<raylu> overlord: well, you need to reboot before trying funny things with sda1
<raylu> overlord: or anything, really
<raylu> consoleart: ...vim
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Nalf> gigglesworth, It's fine, thanks anyways. ^_^
<silv3r_m00n> is 64bit faster than 32 bit (running on a 64 bit system) ?
<gigglesworth> Maahes: I'm not sure what to do in that case, and I don't want to send you in the wrong direction and corrupt your /etc/ again ;)
<Nalf> !silv3r_m00n Yes.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raylu> silv3r_m00n: by...5%
<silv3r_m00n> raylu: only 5% ?
<raylu> silv3r_m00n: most of the speed boost can be achieved by passing -fomit-frame-pointer to gcc, in some people's opinion
<overlord> raylu: oh. lol. thanks for that. and relabel thing was positive =] (http://paste.ubuntu.com/129109/)
<silv3r_m00n> raylu: and does it offer any extra feature or something ?
<overlord> raylu: brb. after a reboot.
<raylu> overlord: well... it worked, of course. but the fear is that you have a bad label now. which is even worse than unmountable
<overlord> raylu: hmm..
<raylu> silv3r_m00n: it offers some compatibility trouble. but basically, your processor has twice as many registers and they're twice as large and your 32-bit system is using half of them (bit-wise) and half of them (number wise)
<Raije> How's everyone doing?
<overlord> raylu: I'll be right back after a quick reboot !!
<raylu> overlord: ok
<silv3r_m00n> raylu: what kind of compatibility problem .. will I have less things to install from synaptic ?
<raylu> silv3r_m00n: no. but some programs were developed by people on 32-bit machines and weird things happen. some people have had trouble getting 64-bit flash to work with 64-bit firefox and have downgraded both to 32-bit
<sebsebseb> silv3r_m00n: installing stuff from the terminal is good
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how to view chm files...i installed chmsee and kchm but i am unable to view the files even then...any help
<raylu> i can say that my upgrade from 32 to 64 went completely smoothly
<raylu> PerryArmstrong: is decompiling them into html files an option? also, try https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/3235
<y0loek> can anyone tell me how to name my network in ubuntu?
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> how to hide desktop icons
<raylu> y0loek: workgroups are dumb
<y0loek> raylu, what should i do then
<raylu> y0loek: you are talking about windows 'workgroups', right?
<raylu> PerryArmstrong: there are also a few other chm readers in the repos
<y0loek> no
<y0loek> im using samba and i cant find my network
<raylu> y0loek: then... what? is this a home network? are you running your own dns server?
<raylu> y0loek: uh oh. ok, so you _are_ talking about windows workgroups.
<y0loek> all i can find is a "windows network" that doesnt work
<raylu> y0loek: sorry, i've never gotten samba working in my life. i just use scp
<maxagaz> comment faire une recherche recursive d'un mot dans les fichiers d'un dossier ?
<maxagaz> sorry
<y0loek> what's scp?
<FloatingPony> Sorry for repeating. How to change the login screen resolution? (from 800x600 to native 1280x1024)
<raylu> y0loek: it's a way to transfer files to and from a machine running an openssh-server
<raylu> FloatingPony: what graphics card?
<y0loek> well im just running a basic network
<FloatingPony> GeForce 8400, driver 177 is installed
<raylu> y0loek: any linux machine can set up an openssh-server with 0 pain
<PerryArmstrong> raylu; previously i was able to view the chm files...but now since i have formatted my system amd reinstalled ubuntu..i dont remember how to enable this
<raylu> FloatingPony: can you show us your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> which is the best torrent client
<raylu> PerryArmstrong: ok... care to try some other readers?
<Nalf> utorrent.
<raylu> pawan1234: i've tried transmission and rtorrent and i've been unimpressed by both
<raylu> and yes, utorrent is nice
<pawan1234> does it woks in ubuntu
<pawan1234> how is azureus
<overlord> raylu: *phew* am back. The boot did seem about 15 second longer
<raylu> azureus is bleh
<Nalf> Wine.
<FloatingPony> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129112/
<y0loek> raylu can you proxy all connections in utorrent? does it work in ubuntu?
<overlord> raylu: and no sucess yet.
<Nalf> y0loek: http://utorrent.com
<raylu> y0loek: torrenting over a proxy? i'm not sure, but that just sounds like a bad idea
<overlord> raylu: is there a way to fix the grub. the grub is installed on /dev/sda1 which i think should've been /dev/sda
<raylu> overlord: well, you can remove the grub files... after mounting it
<raylu> overlord: and i assume you have grub installed on /dev/sda since you managed to boot
<overlord> raylu: hmm
<overlord> raylu: well, i just used KGrub Editor to reinstall it on /dev/sda
<raylu> ew. there's a gui for grub too now :(
<overlord> :P
<overlord> raylu: makes thing a bit faster.
<raylu> i would blame your current situation on kgrub, but there's someting else that's screwed up
<raylu> overlord: so, mounting it still doesn't work?
<overlord> raylu: neh. i had used the alternate fiesty disc to install the grub after windows install.
<overlord> raylu: yes, it doesn't work.
<raylu> FloatingPony: are you sure you need those modelines? are you on hardy or intrepid and who added the modelines?
<overlord> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129113/
<erictus> #oncochat irc.onchat.net 7000
<FloatingPony> raylu: I am on Intrepid, recently upgraded from Hardy, didn't do any manual xorg edits. By the way, the login was 1280x1024 before upgrading.
<raylu> overlord: well, i suppose now would be a good time to set it back to 'fd'
<overlord> raylu: what's the point ?
<raylu> overlord: well, something marked it as linux raid autodetect, and it's not ntfs, so...
<FloatingPony> I mean, I did do some keyboard-related edits in xorg.conf, but it was long before.
<hook> watz up around here,i am new with this program
<overlord> raylu: well, it is ntfs. that's what i believe.
<raylu> FloatingPony: i'd suggest using X -configure or nvidia-xconfig
<raylu> FloatingPony: wait, ignore the first part
<raylu> FloatingPony: try using nvidia-xconfig
<huwenfeng> tritium: Good, thanks , i love it!
<grendal_prime> yuck..when did it all the sudden become a bitch to setup mysql?
<rww> !ohmy > grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime, please see my private message
<raylu> grendal_prime: oh dear. setting up a multi-user relational database isn't a walk in the park?
<grendal_prime> raylu: i set up postgres servers all the time.
<raylu> grendal_prime: actually, it's just install and configure a root password, isn't it?
<grendal_prime> thats what i thought..
<grendal_prime> but...hmm
<overlord> raylu: I'll be right back after a reboot again.
<raylu> grendal_prime: that's what i did...
<raylu> overlord: well, mount says it isn't ntfs...
<grendal_prime> i aparently missed the password setup portion of that.
<grendal_prime> ill google a bit
<Maahes> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<topo> Hi, I have an ATI xpress 200 card which driver do i need for direct rendering
<raylu> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mib> hi.anyone knows how can i copy a bunch of numbers to table in Open office automatically?
<topo> ubottu: THX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about THX
<Titan8990> mib, kind of OT, maybe try to oo.org channel
<mib> OT?
<mib> means?
<grendal_prime> server just wasnt responding...probably because it appears it was not installed...whatever.
<Titan8990> !ot | mib
<ubottu> mib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib> ohh
<Titan8990> mib, off topic
<Titan8990> mib, there is a #Openoffice.org on freenode
<PerryArmstrong> anyone has an idea about zembly
<cew> hy
<overlord> raylu: Okay. Am convinced. /dev/sda1 is certainly not NTFS anymore.
<raylu> overlord: yay :D
<overlord> raylu: Although, it the same drive where Windows is installed.
<Titan8990> overlord, fdisk -l will show if its ntfs or not
<raylu> overlord: do you have /dev/md* s?
<overlord> raylu: lemme see
<Lapinux> anyone know what package contains glib?
<raylu> Titan8990: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129104/
<overlord> Titan8990: I had relabelled it manually.
<overlord> raylu: no. i do not have /dev/md
<raylu> Lapinux: what do you need it for?
<Titan8990> overlord, label should not affect the partition type
<Lapinux> raylu: trying to install openbox
<raylu> Titan8990: by label, he means he changed the partition type in the partition table with fdisk
<overlord> Titan8990: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129115/
<overlord> Titan8990: I did as raylu said.
<raylu> Lapinux: what's wrong with the version in the repositories?
<Titan8990> overlord, I missed what the actual goal was
<l3ftm1n0r> how do packages get included in the synaptic package manager?
<raylu> Titan8990: booting windows xp. or mounting it, for now. he might have installed grub onto it (dev/sda1)
<raylu> l3ftm1n0r: try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<jeeves> how do I use rdiff to backup my /home/ folder to a remote system?
<l3ftm1n0r> raylu, thanks
<Lapinux> raylu: i couldnt get it to work, so i was following a guide
<overlord> Titan8990: I had installed Windows XP on /dev/sda1 a day back. I used 7.10's alternate disc to reinstall the Grub. After reinstalling the Grub I was unable to load Windows XP or see the drive on ubuntu.
<raylu> jeeves: you mean rsync?
<overlord> Titan8990: I used fdisk to change the partition type of /dev/sda1 from auto raid detect to ntfs.
<overlord> Titan8990: Now, when I try to boot Win XP from the grub I get an error saying "Invalid drive selected. press any key to continue" and this send me back to the Grub loader.
<overlord> Titan8990: So, basically, I would want to use the Win XP drive.
<jeeves> raylu, naaaa, rdiff
<Titan8990> overlord, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raylu> jeeves: you want to use something that compares files to move files...
<raylu> Titan8990: the problem is sda1 used to be his windows partition (or so he claims) and is now marked as 'linux raid autodetect.' he has no raid setup, so it's not a grub issue
<jeeves> raylu, I'm trying to test it using Linux to Linux box before I move to Windows to Linux
<overlord> TItan8990: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129120/
<raylu> jeeves: what i'm saying is that rdiff is not a backup tool, as far as i'm concerned. i do know that lots of people, me included, use rsync to back their files up remotely
<Titan8990> raylu, the last pastebin I saw from him showed it as ntfs....
<jeeves> raylu, well, I need a good soulition to back up windows boxes to Linux over the net
<raylu> Titan8990: that was after he changed the partition table :P
<ZykoticK9> jeeves, have you seen the HowtoForge article http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_rdiff_backup ?
<raylu> jeeves: there are windows tools for rsync. and there's always cygwin if all else fails
<overlord> Titan8990: Yes, I did change it a few minutes back
<jeeves> ZykoticK9, yes, but that dosn't help with the windows portion of it dosen't help
<Titan8990> overlord, anyways your line for windows should read root(hd0,0)   not  root(hd0,1)
<jeeves> raylu, I'd like to keep it as simple as possible so we just have to put the directories in that we want backed up, and the user name, and it'll only backup the diff in the files
<ZykoticK9> jeeves, sorry I'd never heard of rdiff-backup before so went searching, found that.  Just wanted to point it out.  Good luck.
<overlord> Titan8990: okay.
<raylu> jeeves: yes... that's what rsync does
<overlord> Titan8990: reboot ?
<h1tler> niggers
<jeeves> raylu, ok, so I guess I'll just rsync it then.
<jeeves> now the next question is what would the syntax be?
<overlord> Titan8990: okay. am going for a reboot. let's see if it works or not.
<Titan8990> overlord, we will be here
<raylu> jeeves: in windows?
<h1tler> JEWS CAUSED 9/11 JEWS CAUSED 9/11
<jeeves> raylu, naaa, we'll try the linux box right now.  I'd like to back up ALL of the /home directory to jeeves@remote_host.ca:/backup/
<ZykoticK9> ok, how does one call the mods in this channel? h1tler has GOT to go.
<bpb> so what does hitler have to do with it?
<jeeves> hltler:  dude, drop it before you make us mad
<h1tler> ZykoticK9: RESPECT MY AUTHORITAY
<hateball> !op | h1tler
<ubottu> h1tler: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hateball> ZykoticK9: thats how
<h1tler> !op RESPECT MY AUTHORITAY!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bpb> hateball: not how that works.
<h1tler> JEWS
<bpb> ok cartman
<ZykoticK9> thanks hateball
<raylu> rsync --delete -rlvzn /home jeeves@remote_host.ca:/backup
<raylu> jeeves: but this requires some explaination
<raylu> jeeves: first, there is no trailing slash because
<raylu> jeeves: that does weird things
<raylu> jeeves: r = recurse, l = copy symlinks as symlinks, v = verbose, z = compress, n = dry-run (as in, don't actually do it)
<Titan8990> raylu, doesn't he need to specify ssh with -e when not going to a rsync daemon?
<jeeves> raylu, ok, what I'm trying to do is back up everything on one server's /home directory to the local server here
<raylu> jeeves: --delete deletes files that don't appear locally but appear on the server
<raylu> jeeves: oh... you want it to fetch the files?
<jeeves> raylu, I'll be logged onto the production server I want to back up to the remote backup server
<raylu> Titan8990: no?
<Mal3ko> can anyone please help me with virtual users in pureftpd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6869641#post6869641
<raylu> jeeves: ok, so you don't want to fetch, you wan to put
<Titan8990> raylu, I will test
<jeeves> raylu, yes
<Mal3ko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6869641#post6869641
<jeeves> raylu, but I'd like to recersivly do all of the /home/ dir
<raylu> jeeves: ok, then that's fine. rsync actually has an archive mode (-a) that is all the flags i gave you with some extras
<raylu> jeeves: that you might want to look into. also, if your clocks aren't quite synced, you'll want to look at using -c
<marsh> what's the best way to make a complete image backup of ubuntu 8.10?
<trevor> hello folks
<jeeves> raylu, good.  can you give me the quick and dirty way of doing it?  then I'll tweak it.
<overlord> Titan8990: No success. This time selecting XP results in a black flickering screen for a few seconds and then back to the Grub loader.
<raylu> jeeves: i did
<raylu> rsync --delete -rlvzn /home jeeves@remote_host.ca:/backup
<jeeves> raylu, ok, thanks.
<raylu> jeeves: see the notes i added immediately after that
<Titan8990> overlord, sounds like the partition is bad... I would recommend a MS checkdisk from a recovery console or bart's pe
<trevor> i am on a brand new ubuntu install, what should i do right away to make ubuntu more usable
<Titan8990> raylu, checked, -e is not needed
<verma> hello all, is there a command line tool where I can view CPU cores' usage?
<raylu> Titan8990: ok
<Mal3ko> trevor: install mscore fonts..default fonts in ubuntu is fugly
<raylu> verma: top. thought htop is nicer, but not installed by default
<jeeves> raylu, thanks.  I'll give this a try and finish this bottle of rum
<trevor> how do i insatll that mal3ko
<marsh> what's the best way to make a complete image backup of ubuntu 8.10? an option to copy the image backup on another driver  and can be restored even after reformatting the  main driver
<raylu> trevor: also, get rid of gnome and use dwm :D just kidding
<Nalf> trevor, nuke your hard drive and give up computers. Computers know nothing about stability.;)
<overlord> TItan8990: Okay. I am ready to that. But do not know how to. Could you guide me ?
<verma> raylu, oh nice, let me try htop .. top tells me the usage of the CPU not individual cores
<Titan8990> overlord, it requires that you have a windows installation disk
<Titan8990> overlord, for both options
<proj3ct2501> hey are their any vbox users here?  like pros?  have come about a problem i have never encountered before
<ash_gfm>  How can I get metrics, over time, on how much nautilus is ruining my ability to use my computer?
<trevor> lol, i mean, i dont need to nuke it
<Mal3ko> trevor: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<trevor> prok3ct2501 what do you need to know
<Titan8990> proj3ct2501, join #vbox
<raylu> verma: htop does indeed tell you usage of each core
<ash_gfm> Thunar, ctrl-a selects all. Nautilus, ctrl-a 'I would like to select all files, please think about it for 5 or 6 minutes, and get back to me, you *$&*&$ idiot'
<ZykoticK9> proj3ct2501, what's problem are you having?
<verma> raylu, nice :) .. thanks
<ash_gfm> Is there anything I can do short of paying $100 to have the authors beaten up?
<raylu> ash_gfm: bash: what is select all?
<ash_gfm> I mean, cheaper than donating to the project, and more effective
<ash_gfm> ctrl-a
<raylu> ash_gfm: you should just get rid of your gui
<overlord> Titan8990: Oh. Okay. Nice. I'll have to go though that blue installation screen again which really irritates me! My opinion was correct: "Microsoft is really VERY tough to handle". Never imagined playing a game could be so hard! =/
<Titan8990> ash_gfm, +1 to raylu's suggestion
<raylu> ash_gfm: or, rather, keep it around for things like firefox and mplayer
<ash_gfm> raylu, I should, except I need thumbnails for sorting the images in the design folder. I use C-x-f but as I age, the ability to parse jpeg in my head diminishes
<raylu> ash_gfm: but not for things like nautilus
<ash_gfm> Titan8990, +1 for uinazism
<raylu> overlord: some people report that xp runs faster in a vm in linux than natively...
<ash_gfm> raylu, +1 for additional cuils
<Mal3ko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092109
<overlord> raylu: LOL !!
<ash_gfm> raylu, just curious, but what did you mean by ' but not for things like nautilus '
<overlord> hahaha. that's amazing !
<raylu> ash_gfm: hrm. i suppose that's a valid excuse
<greenhousewarrio> they're comparing a fresh xp install to an old xp install
<raylu> ash_gfm: as in do everything in bash except web-browsing and movie-watching
<overlord> Titan8990  & raylu: Thanks for your help. I'll be back after the recovery thing.  Will update you guys if you'll stick around untill then.
<ash_gfm> raylu, if you're not using links, and running all your movies through an ascii filter, you're doing it wrong.
<Titan8990> overlord, oh, from the recovery console you will be running chkdsk -r
<Nalf> Anyone know why your install would hang up at 'starting bluetooth'?
<ash_gfm> raylu, so fail for you. but - what editor do you use?
<Titan8990> overlord, if it doesn't detect your windows install, its probably borked completely
<raylu> Mal3ko: have you poked around /etc/pureftpd
<Titan8990> overlord, gl
<raylu> ash_gfm: vim
<overlord> Titan8990: thanks you ! =]
<overlord> thank*
<ash_gfm> raylu, oh, fail. I can bench press 300lbs with my pinky.
<raylu> ash_gfm: explain?
<ash_gfm> I use emacs
<raylu> ash_gfm: heh. debian's vim developer recently switched to emacs
<marsh> anyone please? image backup for ubuntu 8.10?
<Titan8990> ash_gfm, emacs is much more than a text editor :)
<Mal3ko> raylu: im clueless.
<Titan8990> marsh, sudo dd if=/dev/sdxx of=myimage
<ash_gfm> anyway, console faggotry aside, you can't beat screen, htop and netsomething, slap on emacs and you still can't sort thumbnails. But you can killall -9 nautilus, which feels good
<raylu> Mal3ko: could you paste the ls of that directory? is there such a directory?
<ash_gfm> anyway, I am using thunar now, so I can let nautilus die
<Titan8990> marsh, or you can use gparted or a livecd like clonezilla
<marsh> Titan8990: any gui tool?
<ash_gfm> I just think it has been slowing down my machine A LOT
<hateball> marsh: Clonezilla is nice if you want to take images
<Titan8990> marsh, gparted and clonezilla have GUIs
<ash_gfm> so it needs to be investigated, I thought it was VirtualBox with photoshop, but now I think nautilus is the culprit
<marsh> what do you guys recommend best?
<deadlyninja> im getting errors like this in my dmesg: "ata7: SError: { DevExch }". How can figure out which physical device ata7 maps to?
<hateball> marsh: I use Clonezilla on a daily basis, so... I like it :)
<Mal3ko> raylu: auth  conf  db  pureftpd-dir-aliases  pureftpd.passwd  pureftpd.pdb
<Titan8990> marsh, they are all really just different interfaces to do the same thing
<ash_gfm> marsh, almost all projects that are 'guis for a tool' are completely rubbish and fail to work properly, see synergy
<raylu> ash_gfm: have you heard the joke: emacs is a great operating system but it lacks a good text editor?
<marsh> ok as long as they are working
<marsh> thanks
<raylu> Mal3ko: ok, is conf a directory or a file?
<ash_gfm> raylu, I think I was out getting drunk and laying women when they told that one
<Maahes> is it possible to rebuild /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates?
<x4d> I'm looking for a text based msn client to run in the terminal... any recommendations ?
<Mal3ko> a dir
<raylu> Mal3ko: ok, what's in there?
<ash_gfm> but, yeah, we have some faggotry in my office about it - but since the other 'devs' all use crappy tools, there is no real reason to be elitist. and they are all dumb as crap
<raylu> Mal3ko: also, what you're looking for could be in conf, i suppose
<hateball> !info finch | x4d
<raylu> Mal3ko: *auth
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 199 kB, installed size 724 kB
<raylu> x4d: bitlbee
<Maahes> anyone? I have fairly terrible data corruption at the moment and am wondering how to regenerate /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
<Mal3ko> raytu:  UnixAuthentication?
<ash_gfm> raylu, I am using textmate now - I am finding more developer support on mac than linux, crazy
<raylu> Mal3ko: that only allows people with valid unix accounts to login, by the sounds of it
<x4d> thanks, i'll test finch and bitlbee
<raylu> Mal3ko: so, could you show me the ls of both auth and conf?
<Mal3ko> a sec. what's this chan's pastebin?
<ash_gfm> Mal3ko, 4chan.org
<Mal3ko> lol
<raylu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<raylu> though you can use any, really
<joejc> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im using?
<raylu> lsb_release -a
<ZykoticK9> joejc, or "cat /etc/issues"
<Mal3ko> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129125/
<ash_gfm> ok, I have the tests in, reproducible, same folder, same files... nautilus takes 1 second to select all files with ctrl-a, thunar is instant. Can I ask why?
<ash_gfm> Nautilus is waiting on io?
<raylu> Mal3ko: wow.
<Mal3ko> ?
<ash_gfm> Nautilus has a performance loop? (too make this go faster, remove a 0)
<ash_gfm> *to
<raylu> Mal3ko: um... that's a lot of stuff :D
<Maahes> yey for /var/backups!
<racecar56> does geany (ide) clear recent files if i clear my recent files on gnome?
<lyy> hello
<Mal3ko> yea cause i have already set it up before..
<ash_gfm> racecar56, try it, but no
<raylu> Mal3ko: oh... you created most of those files?
<Mal3ko> yea..
<lyy> is there a chat room for gaming?
<racecar56> how would you clear it then?
<ash_gfm> racecar56, to do that, clear recents would have to be an api you can develop to and listen too, and I am sure it isn't, and if it was, they didn't do it, plus you wouldn't want it.
<ZykoticK9> lyy, Ubuntu Gaming?
<racecar56> k
<ash_gfm> in the app itself, or delete the .geany folder
<racecar56> kk
<raylu> Mal3ko: then you should be comfortable doing this: 4;2~
<raylu> Mal3ko: oops
<raylu> Mal3ko: http://support.real-time.com/open-source/pureftpd/index.html
<ash_gfm> racecar56, hot-teen-camping-trip.txt in your MRU?
<lyy> ZykoticK9: gaming in general, on both linux and windows
<ZykoticK9> lyy, I'm not aware of either, was just checking...
<ash_gfm> I've read that one, they set fire to the tent. anyway, bollocks, work time as coffee is done.
<git_> solid state hd
<git_> :)
<lyy> ok
<petaflot> hello! I have a problem with ubuntu's ssh server. on some hosts, pubkey authentication does not work. if you're competent with it, please let me know
<git_> is technical support here free?
<Titan8990> git_, yes
<kader> bonjour
<Mal3ko> raytu: thanks..but i dont quite see the instruction cause the ftp users im going to add will have their home dir in another user's account..
<lyy> I'm building my first gaming pc and not sure what kind of motherboard to buy. anyonegive me a heads up on what's good nowadays?
<raylu> petaflot: on some hosts?
<rww> lyy: That's kinda offtopic for this channel. Try the channel ##hardware
<pwuertz__> lyy: have you chosen the type of cpu yet?
<raylu> petaflot: that sounds like a 'problem' unrelated to ubuntu's ssh server
<lyy> rww: thanks
<raylu> Mal3ko: that's fine
<lyy> pwuertz__: I would get the best I can, but wouldn't that depend on the mother board?
<raylu> Mal3ko: just pass that directory to -d
<Titan8990> lyy, is probably isn't the best place to ask that
<lyy> Titan8990: thanks
<lyy> I was just replying
<Titan8990> lyy, oh, who was asking about building a gamming pc?
<lokoabreu> hello i want to get emenese but i cant found it in synaptic
<lokoabreu> my friend have it and he is using ubuntu...
<lokoabreu> this is weird:(
<Titan8990> lyy, no, you did ask....
<lyy> Titan8990: I was. someone told me to ask in hardware and I said ok. and someone asked me, and I replied.
<lyy> Titan8990: just put me on ignore if it really annoys you
<petaflot> raylu: I run many distribs (debian, gentoo, ubuntu...) and about half of the ubuntu machines have this problem. others all worked as expected
<Titan8990> lyy, its not that it bothers me, I was trying to tell you this channel is not the place in which you will recieve the best advice on that subject
<ripps> does anybody know how make a program always steal focus and stay above all windows?
<lyy> Titan8990: and i said "OK"
<lyy> shesh
<lyy> rip my head off
<pwuertz> ripps: just right click on the title
<Titan8990> lyy, when I was in to it, I found these forums very helpful: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/System-Building-Upgrading-f27.html&s=1d99a430e361b8809443bb608afa3d38
<pwuertz> ripps: "Always on top"
<lyy> Titan8990: ok thanks
<Titan8990> lyy, I am only trying to help....
<petaflot> raylu: I made sure the perms on ~/.ssh/ are correct, the config files are the same on all hosts
<raylu> petaflot: o.0
<raylu> petaflot: try connecting with ssh -v
<ripps> pwuertz: will that work with every instance of the program in the future?
<pwuertz> lyy, Titan8990 we could as well assist in choosing components suitable for running ubuntu ^^
<crdlb> ripps: compiz allows user configuration to exclude an app from focus-stealing prevention, by metacity doesn't
<crdlb> err, but metacity doesn't*
<Titan8990> lyy, gigabyte GA-P45-DS3L
<pwuertz> ripps: hmm.. always on top won't really keep the focus.. it just ensures that the window is always on top ^^
<lyy> ;)
<ripps> crdlb: I want the program to steal focus, I have a script that calls seahorse-agent, and don't want to have to grab my mouse to select the window when it pops up.
<lyy> thanks
<Titan8990> lyy, with a e8400 to OC.... unless you want to fork over the cash of a i7
<crdlb> ripps: using metacity?
<lyy> I got the money (I work for a living :)
<ripps> crdlb: no, compiz
<crdlb> ripps: then just put !class=CLASS_OF_THAT_WINDOW in General Options > Focus & Raise > focus prevention windows
<digitalgheko> hey guys. whats' the latest kernel build?
<petaflot> raylu: debug2: debug1: Offering public key: /home/dave/.ssh/id_rsa; we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply; debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password ; debug1: Trying private key: /home/dave/.ssh/id_dsa ; debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method ; debug1: Next authentication method: password
<Titan8990> lyy, well, something else to think about is that the new chipsets for the lga 1366 socket that the i7 uses, may not be fully linux compatible yet, I would not be able to verify that
<petaflot> raylu: I wonder why the "we did not send a packet"
<huwenfeng> in ubuntu, when i control control+alt+delete, then system info me to let me choose what i want to do.  so , i wonder, can i define my actions? like control+alt+A to do some thing, then control+alt+B to do another thing? anyone knows about this?
<mib_lakk8l> hey guys
<raylu> petaflot: do you have something locally in .ssh/config?
<mib_lakk8l> what's up?
<Titan8990> lyy, which appears to be x58 and x58 only
<petaflot> raylu:  nope
<rww> digitalgheko: On what version of Ubuntu?
<backslash7> What is the most commonly used way to achieve a dual head configuration on Ubuntu with an ATI X1900XT graphiccard?
<raylu> petaflot: what was the full ssh command you used?
<raylu> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ZykoticK9> huwenfeng, check out System / Prefs / Keyboard Shortcuts - you can pretty much configure the keys to do whatever you wish.  Good luck.
<crdlb> ripps: of course the ideal solution is to somehow get an X timestamp from your action to travel all the way down to the seahorse-agent window, telling the window manager that its timestamp is newer than your interaction with the currently focused window
<digitalgheko> rww on 8.10 intrepid
<lyy> Titan8990: I just skimmed over intel hype on i7 - looks very exciting
<rww> digitalgheko: 2.6.27.11
<petaflot> raylu: ssh -vv root@xx.xx.xx.xx
<digitalgheko> mmm
<digitalgheko> cool thanks =]
<ZykoticK9> petaflot, for security you really should allow sshing as root...
<Titan8990> lyy, http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Unreal-Tournament-3-1680x1050,819.html
<raylu> petaflot: strange. consider running on the server: invoke-rc.d sshd stop
<ZykoticK9> petaflot, sorry that was "shouldn't" not should
<raylu> petaflot: /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<raylu> petaflot: and yeah, what ZykoticK9 said
<Titan8990> lyy, real world scenerios, they are not worth double the price of an 8xxx series
<b1n42y> huwenfeng: try http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Titan8990> lyy, but they are faster
<petaflot> ZykoticK9: you may be right. but I can't administer my machines as a normal user, and ideally password auth would be disabled
<Mal3ko> raylu: thanks i got it to work now..but looks like i need to add -u school -g school just so it will user permission from the user acc 'school'
<Mal3ko> will use*
<raylu> Mal3ko: strange
<lyy> wow
<raylu> Mal3ko: also, why are you using ftp over sftp?
<Mal3ko> ftp is supposedly simpler i guess
<Titan8990> lyy, gamming isn't ready for quad core... but a lot of linux applications are, such as gcc, which is a big help if use a distro that compiles from source (not ubuntu)
<raylu> Mal3ko: the main concern with ftp is that the passwords are sent in cleartext
<raylu> Mal3ko: also, by the looks of it, sftp would be simpler
<lyy> sweet
<kenjy_> guys can you help me? my mouse stoped working
<Titan8990> raylu, ftp is better in scenerios where speed > security
<Mal3ko> i see..so whats those extra steps to enable sftp?
<kenjy_> it just stoped working, what can I do?
<raylu> Mal3ko: none
<Titan8990> Mal3ko, sftp is a different protocol entirely, ftps is ftp over SSL or TLS
<kenjy_> can you help me?
<pwuertz> kenjy_: plug in another mouse.... if its working.. its a hardware problem ^^
<raylu> oh. by "none," i meant "none after installing openssh-server"
<pwuertz> kenjy_: reboot the system.. if it works... its a software problem ^^
<raylu> rebooting is rarely the best solution
<kenjy_> pwuertz, it is not a hardware problem because it works on windows
<pwuertz> raylu: I'm not talking about the best solution.. I'm talking about the easiest solution
<backslash7> I installed the font package  texlive-fonts-recommended  in order to get the bookman font but I can't choose any new fonts in OpenOffice, do I have to update anything after installing those fonts?
<milkeh> can somebody please help me connect to my wireless network?
<pwuertz> kenjy_: ok.. by "just stopped working" i thought your mouse just stopped moving on the ubuntu desktop
<kenjy_> pwuertz, yes
<Mal3ko> raylu: i mean options i need to edit on the server to enable sftp
<Titan8990> Mal3ko, he told you, none other than:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<milkeh> does anybody here know anything about wireless networks?
<Titan8990> Mal3ko, sftp is basically SCP
<Titan8990> !ask | milkeh
<ubottu> milkeh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pwuertz> kenjy_: so what did you do? you rebooted to windows.. mouse works.. rebooted to ubuntu... mouse doesnt work?
<backslash7>  I installed the font package  texlive-fonts-recommended  in order to get the bookman font but I can't choose any new fonts in OpenOffice, do I have to update anything after installing those fonts?
<kenjy_> pwuertz, I just turned on the computer and the mouse its down in ubuntu
<Titan8990> !wireless > milkeh
<ubottu> milkeh, please see my private message
<pwuertz> kenjy_: and you rebooted to windows right away then?
<milkeh> does anybody know why I can't connect to my WPA-Personal network?
<Jefferson`J> hello everyone, i installed the KUBUNTU DESKTOP.. well i uninstalled it cuase i didnt like it.. but the kubuntu startup splash still comes up during startup and shutdown.. also there is still an entry for it under sessions.. how do i rid these
<raylu> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<kenjy_> pwuertz, yes
<yao_ziyuan> what is the deb repository of getdeb.net?
<badserii> Hi! I have a script, that was using the ps command , and was running from 10 to 10 minutes. Now I found that I have over 200 processes named ps, and that the ps command doesn't work anymore - it hangs. The kill -9 doesn't work either. What can I do?
<Titan8990> !wpa | milkeh
<ubottu> milkeh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hallow> KMIMM
<Titan8990> milkeh, see the section on enabling wpa
<pwuertz> kenjy_: ok... that might take a while :/.. I'm really sorry but I can't help right now
<Jefferson`J> cool
<Jefferson`J> is there a similar command to help me remove the remainder files from the XFCE install i did???
<raylu> Jefferson`J: ...someone went experimenting
<Jefferson`J> yeah
<Jefferson`J> i did... i admit it
<quibbler> yao_ziyuan: there are no repository:  http://www.getdeb.net/about.php
<Jefferson`J> but honestly ive learned that i really enjoy gnome... :>
<petaflot> raylu: for some very f** strange reason, /root had the wrong ownership
<kubiik> je tady nekdo..?
<raylu> Jefferson`J: heh. not a bad thing. i'm not sure how much good purging xubuntu-desktop will do
<petaflot> raylu: it seems fixed.. I'll chekc the other hosts now
<pwuertz> kenjy_: I assume it's a usb mouse.. so I would check lsusb or dmesg to assure that ubuntu found the mouse
<raylu> petaflot: heh, that is indeed strange
<raylu> petaflot: but so is caring about /root :P
<Jefferson`J> well i  guess since it wasnt much of a large download.. i did remove most of it.. i guess i'll leave the remainder files for later
<Titan8990> Jefferson`J, sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<yao_ziyuan> quibbler: http://ppa.launchpad.net/getdeb.packages/
<O__o> how come i cant find cairo dock in add/remove in ubuntu?
<petaflot> raylu: I'm not very much of a sudoer..
<pwuertz> kenjy_: if that worked.. the next thing is Xorg.0.log and check if the mouse was recognized by the xserver properly
<milkeh> Titan8990: thanks I'll take a look
<raylu> O__o: not everything is in there. use synaptic or just "sudo aptitude install cairo-dock"
<kenjy_> pwuertz, its a laptop
<kenjy_> pwuertz, and its not a usb mouse
<raylu> kenjy_: you have a laptop with a ps/2 port?!
<O__o> cairo-dock vs awn, which one is faster and better/
<Titan8990> !best | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<raylu> O__o: they're both guis for launching apps and, thus, useless
<pwuertz> kenjy_: if it's a laptop with a touchpad... I'll throw in another buzzword: "synaptics"
<Jefferson`J> well thx
<Jefferson`J> the uninstall xubuntu actually removed quite a bit of junk
<Jefferson`J> ty so much
<O__o> !best Titan8990
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best Titan8990
<kenjy_> pwuertz, if I plug a usb mouse it works
<O__o> !best | Titan8990
<ubottu> Titan8990: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<raylu> ...
<kenjy_> pwuertz, its an acer one netbook
<pwuertz> kenjy_: ok.. then there is something wrong with the synaptics driver for Xorg... thats the one providing support for touchpads
<Flannel> O__o: Please don't abuse the bots.
<b1n42y> O__o: try them both make your own mind up
<kenjy_> pwuertz, it was working
<Titan8990> pwuertz, the synaptics driver for a touchpad is not required for it to work, just required for functions such as scrolling etc
<raylu> while we're listing relavant but not necessarily helpful things, xev
<pwuertz> kenjy_, Titan8990: which means that the recognition for ps2 mice is broken for some reason?
<raylu> wait, i thought we were dealing with a touchpad, not a ps/2 mouse
<kenjy_> pwuertz, yes
<kenjy_> pwuertz, I think that it could be the last update
<Titan8990> pwuertz, I am not sure how the whole automagic X works with newer distros.... I write my xorg myself to ensure there is not funky problems with autodetection
<pwuertz> raylu: maybe I'm wrong.. but touchpads used to be connected as ps2 devices
<raylu> oh
<Titan8990> pwuertz, most are ps2
<kenjy_> Titan8990, read this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_input_hotplugging#I_configured_my_mouse_and.2For_keyboard_in_xorg.conf.2C_but_X_will_not_use_it
<pwuertz> kenjy_: I think the first thing to do is to check Xorg.0.log... maybe you could post it to nopaste.org and put the url here
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<kenjy_> pwnt, http://rafb.net/p/aYPmOE56.html
<qdb> how much free space should be in brasero's temp directory?
<qdb> must be size of image?
<marko__> i'm trying to do mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs/ in console but it says that i dont have permission...how do i gain permission? its my computer and i have admin rights but i cant create this folder :S
<ActionParsnip> is there anything like slogger (activity logger) for firefox?
<Kartagis> would a pentium dual core with 1gb of ram handle compiz fine?
<Titan8990> Kartagis, depends on the video card and if it has opengl support
<ActionParsnip> marko__: as you do not own the containing folder yu will need sudo to et permission
<raylu> marko__: sudo, but why do you want to do it?
<marko__> i need to install a codec pack
<Kartagis> Titan8990, how do i know if it has opengl support?
<marko__> i cant watch this video
<raylu> marko__: this is definitely not the recommended way to go about it
<Titan8990> marko__, you should just the package manager, thats what ists for
<raylu> marko__: what codec do you need and what media player are you using?
<marko__> i got the advice from http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Multimedia-Codecs-in-Linux-39555.shtml
<marko__> im using Mplayer
<Titan8990> Kartagis, basically.... its either ati, nvidia, or certain intel cards
<qdb> i think not, if would so brasero would warn
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | marko__
<ubottu> marko__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marko__> not sure what the codec is...how do i find out? the audio just wont play
<Titan8990> Kartagis, all recent ati and nvidia cards have opengl support
<raylu> marko__: when you run mplayer on the file, it should mention the audio tracks it finds
<Kartagis> Titan8990, Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<raylu> marko__: could you pastebin the output of running mplayer?
<marko__> how do i do that? sorry, major noob here
 * ActionParsnip groans at intel vga
<raylu> marko__: open up a terminal, run "mplayer filename"
<raylu> marko__: press q to stop it, copy all the text, paste it into a pastebin
<Kartagis> !pastebin | marko__
<ubottu> marko__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n2diy> I created a seperate /home partition of 2g, with two users, how do I keep user a from hogging all the partition from user b?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: disk quota
<Titan8990> Kartagis, yes, that has opengl support for the opensource drivers, can't comment on the performance
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<Kartagis> thank you Titan8990 :)
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289571
<crdlb> Kartagis: yes, that should run compiz fine, particularly at a non-gigantic resolution
<pwuertz> raylu, kenjy_, Titan8990: according to the xorg log at http://rafb.net/p/aYPmOE56.html the touchpad was found and the synaptics driver loaded successfully... but the pointer won't move after some apt upgrade... bug report?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<Titan8990> pwuertz, yeah, I saw that xorg log, bug report it....
<kenjy_> pwuertz, yep, I think that its a bug
<kenjy_> pwuertz, tnks any way
<Titan8990> pwuertz, I would like to know why xorg feels the need to emulate it to usb
<pwuertz> Titan8990: isn't that just the usb mouse he plugged in later?
<Titan8990> pwuertz, oh, guess it is...
<marko__> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129139/
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: so I have 2g for /home, and now I have 20 users, they can't do much with 100m, can they?
<marko__> oh hang on
<marko__> thats a dud sorry
<pwuertz> kenjy_: for the bug report.. maybe you should post a xorg.0.log without your usb mouse plugged in, so people won't claim that disabling the touchpad while attaching usb mice is some kind of feature ^^
<Titan8990> marko__, you need the win32 codecs
<marko__> how do i get that?
<checky> i m gonna crazy please someone help with wireless
<checky> i cannot connect to wireless
<Titan8990> marko__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Titan8990> !info win32codecs
<ubottu> Package win32codecs does not exist in intrepid
<Titan8990> !info win32codec
<ubottu> Package win32codec does not exist in intrepid
<checky> şt snot detect anyone i m using broadcom acer 5100
<Titan8990> marko__, follow that guide
<raylu> Titan8990: he can play the video, though
<marko__> thanks Titan8990
<gaurav_overlord> Titan8990 & raylu: I got XP booted =]
<Titan8990> gaurav_overlord, nice, what was the fix?
<gaurav_overlord> Titan8990: and the nickname change: "am on live cd to reinstall grub and pidgin says "overlord" is registered.
<raylu> oh, overlord = gaurav_overlord
<gaurav_overlord> raylu: yus
<checky> doesn't anybody know anytihn about wireless ????????????????
<gaurav_overlord> Titan8990: fix. am not exactly sure. but i'll tell you what i did.
<kenjy_> pwuertz, hahahahaha ok tnks
<gaurav_overlord> TItan8990: I did Chkdsk in recovery mode and it gave me "detected one or more unrecoverable problems"
<gaurav_overlord> Titan8990: then I did Fixboot and then i did Fixmbr
<gaurav_overlord> TItan8990: and then reboot got me to XP
<raylu> ...
<raylu> gaurav_overlord: no way. this is with the nt boot loader?
<gaurav_overlord> Titan8990: and since then I have been looking for a cd to install Grub.
<Titan8990> gaurav_overlord, any linux live cd should do
<gaurav_overlord> Titan8990: What is with nt boot loader ?
<raylu> i'm more interested in what fdisk has to say about your drive now, though
<gaurav_overlord> Titan8990: Yeh, I finally found Intrepid. thought I would inform you guys first
<gaurav_overlord> raylu: You mind me fixing the grub first and then booting throught the normal system /
<gaurav_overlord> ?*
<trancefat> hi all, how do i take a screenshot in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: press pntscrn
<raylu> gaurav_overlord: your system. but i would be interested in what fdisk -l had to say too, if i were you
<gaurav_overlord> k sec
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubottu> Package gnome-screenshot does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> bah he left
<mortne2> Hi. I need help understanding why xev gives me identical output for the two volume buttons (and also other of the multimedia buttons) on my Logitech diNovo mini keyboard that is connected via a usb  bluetooth receiver. Anyone has any hints on that?
<jelly12gen> noo use sscrot
<gaurav_overlord> raylu: seems pretty fine to me =]
<consoleart> hi all can i use QT in Gnome ??
<doleyb> mortne2: idk, but i've seen some volume buttons work by sending two keystrokes in a row.
<ActionParsnip> !info sscrot
<ubottu> Package sscrot does not exist in intrepid
<checky> sdfsdf
<checky> dfg
<checky> dsfg
<checky> df
<checky> gdsfg
<checky> ds
<FloodBot1> checky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> consoleart: absolutely
<gaurav_overlord> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129144/
<ActionParsnip> consoleart: you will have both libs installed but you will then be able to run kde apps
<consoleart> can  you tell me of any sites where i can reference for doing applications which Connects to database etc ?
<ActionParsnip> consoleart: depends on your stance on bloat
<ActionParsnip> consoleart: sql will be a huge part of it
<raylu> gaurav_overlord: interesting
<gaurav_overlord> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129145/
<checky> does anybody have wireless problem ??
<consoleart> you mean i can develop ?
<gaurav_overlord> raylu: what command do i give next ?
<ActionParsnip> consoleart: can you please clarify, please use full sentances
<gaurav_overlord> raylu: is it "enter root (hd0, 5)" ?
<consoleart> can i use QT to connect to a MYSQL database ?
<consoleart> if yes then can you give any reference for the same
<raylu> gaurav_overlord: um...
<ActionParsnip> consoleart: it there is a qt app that will do it, sure
<raylu> gaurav_overlord: since you're on a livecd, normally i just
<ActionParsnip> consoleart: apt-cache search sql | less
<sauvin> consoleart, you need to be really clear about what you're looking for.
<raylu> gaurav_overlord: mount /dev/sda6 (or wherever /boot/grub is) and
<ActionParsnip> consoleart: all those apps are sql based
<raylu> gaurav_overlord: outside of the grub shell, grub-install --root-directory=/media/whatever /dev/sda
<gaurav_overlord> raylu: Hmm. sec. Lemme check with the forums. Doing it with the live cd for the first time.
<Titan8990> !grub | gaurav_overlord
<ubottu> gaurav_overlord: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<consoleart> i want to develop a database application ( an order entry system) with QT and MYSql as back end
<consoleart> so i want to know how to use mysql with QT4
<consoleart> if any reference sites / books / manuals are available it would be of much help
<Titan8990> consoleart, qt4 is not a programming language, its a GUI toolkit....
<huwenfeng> oh, you are very kind to answer my questions , thank you all
<gaurav_overlord> Titan8990: I just got to that page a few seconds back. Thanks for your help mate !
<Titan8990> consoleart, first you will need to select a language in which to write you application that has bindings with qt
<consoleart> exactly...so how do i connect to a abackend if i have develop a UI in qt
<Titan8990> consoleart, python would be an easy solution, but possibly not the most ideal
<consoleart> sorry for my ignorance...but iam little confused
<sexcopter> it's not 100% clear to me, with ssh, using the -C flag for compression, is it only effective for protocol version 1, or just that the compression level setting only has effect for protocol version 1?
<gaurav_overlord> Ahh. done.
<sauvin> consoleart, generally, mysql, postgresql and similar products pretty much assume you're going to do some coding.
<fellojell_o> anyone else having issues viewing pictures online with firefox?  (amd64)
<gaurav_overlord> A reboot shall tell me if both ubuntu & XP are booting. Thanks guys. Thanks a LOT !
<crdlb> Titan8990: Qt actually does have builtin SQL support, btw
<doleyb> consoleart: maybe you'd like http://gambas.sourceforge.net
<sauvin> Qt *itself* also assumes you're going to be doing some coding :D
<ActionParsnip> sexcopter: http://pastebin.com/m4478c208
<ActionParsnip> fellojell_o: seems ok here, tried clearing cache?
<gaurav_overlord> Be back after the bootup. Thanks Titan8990 & raylu !!
<fellojell_o> yeah, clearing catch dosen't help much.
<ActionParsnip> fellojell_o: tried closing all firefoxes and renaming ~/.mozilla to test
<sexcopter> ActionParsnip: to me, that reads that compression works for both versions, but only protocol 1 lets you control compression level. seems a bit odd, but not a problem
<mortne2> Now I pasted a series of button presses from xev on http://paste.ubuntu.com/129148/ . Can anyone help me what to do to get the buttons working?
<fellojell_o> I'll try it, but what will renaming it do?
<ActionParsnip> sexcopter: does seem weird but I guess we gotta roll with it
<quibbler> fellojell_o: force firefox to default settings
<aurax> hello, something is overriding my resolv.conf file any idea how to debug it?
<ActionParsnip> fellojell_o: you will get a stock profile, as you only renamed we can rename back after the test
<Titan8990> aurax, dhcp would be my first guess
<ActionParsnip> fellojell_o: idiots will say to delete stuff but I always include a rollback method
<ActionParsnip> fellojell_o: if the stock profile works, you have 2 options. 1 rebuild a new profile, 2 work out why the original is faulty
<ActionParsnip> fellojell_o: make sure you are the owner of your whole firefox settings folder as well as make sure you have full access to it
<Hemebond1> Why do I have 4 network connections showing up in the NetworkManager applet?
<Hemebond1> And none of them obey my manual settings.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond1: if the others are surplus, delete them
<Hemebond1> How?
<checky> how can i install application on ubuntu??
<fellojell_o> I appreciate your help ActionParsnip.  I'll be back tomorrow.
<Hemebond1> ActionParsnip: They're not listed under Edit Configuration.
<Hemebond1> They're only available when I left-click the applet or when I go to Connection Information.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond1: if your network is working and working fine, i wouldnt touch it
<RocknRoll> checky, do you have package with u?
<Hemebond1> ActionParsnip: It's not working fine. I need a static IP.
<steedle> ok so i am new to ubuntu, i have downloaded the cd and booted my machine from it, saw the ubuntu loading screen fine, but now the video is all messed up, any takers ?
<Hemebond1> steedle: What video card?
<Hemebond1> Nvidia 7800?
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond1: you can specify a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces if you wish, it will supercede anything stupid nm trys to do
<gypsymauro> hi
<Hemebond1> ActionParsnip: Already done it.
<steedle> ati radeon 9200
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond1: cool
<Hemebond1> ActionParsnip: No. I still don't have a static IP.
<gypsymauro> I don't see splash progress bar when I start ubuntu, but I can c X.org
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond1: after yo editted the file did you restart networking?
<Hemebond1> gypsymauro: Does Ubuntu load?
<Hemebond1> ActionParsnip: yes.
<gypsymauro> Hemebond1: yes
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond1: and the ip hasnt applied
<Hemebond1> ActionParsnip: Correct.
<albech> is there a way to tell the reps to use a newer version of pidgin.. the version 2.5.2 that is out at the moment doesnt connect to ICQ anymore..
<Hemebond1> ActionParsnip: I'll try again. brb.
<gypsymauro> Hemebond1: but is so ugly to see a black screen for 20 secs..
<Hemebond1> gypsymauro: You think a black screen is ugly? You should see my Ubuntu loading screen.
<steedle> better than seeing the windows xp screen for 45 seconds, which i am trying to get rid of now
<steedle> :)
<gypsymauro> :P
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: check in /boot/grub/menu.list to make sure you are not using options to disable the boot screen
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | gypsymauro
<ubottu> gypsymauro: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> !bootsplash | gypsymauro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: It's given me the static this time.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: yeah maybe it needed to be restarted again. i'd give a reboot just to make sure its going to get set after a cold boot
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: if you want, pastebin you interfaces and i'll review
<Hemebond> http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<marko__> titan8990: i just went through the steps in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 but i still cant get audio on the file
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: its how i configure all networking, gui takes too long
<steedle> anymore help with video card issue ?
<Hemebond> It's basically the section under # The primary network interface
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: I also just edit interfaces, but when it didn't work I went poking.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: looks good, nice indenting
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: Not my page, but I did indent too.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: makes it readable :)
<Hemebond> Now I need to figure out how to bridge things so I can talk to my VirtualBox VMs.
<ActionParsnip> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: i'd ask in #vbox
<Hemebond> I'm going to try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-host-interface-networking-for-virtualbox-on-ubuntu.html again.
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: I have. They said "Need to bridge".
<Hemebond> I said "Tried it, it didn't work"
<Hemebond> They said "Need to bridge properly"
<Hemebond> So, I'm going to try that howto again and hopefully this time I'll be able to access the internet from the host machine as well as the guests.
<paradigmX> curious if it is wise to run X applications on my Ubuntu desktop to my laptop being that I have a high speed LAN connection and much better resources on my desktop than laptop
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: oh do you just want web acccess
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: No. I need to be able to talk to my guests and have the guests talk to each other.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: or to be able to access the guests from other systems
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: gotcha
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: As well as be able to use the internet from all machines; virtual or otherwise.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: ive done it in vmware, its part of the setup
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: i can get you web access
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: Yeah. VMware does it all for you. Great setup.
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: They have web access at the moment. NAT is the default for guests and works fine for that.
<steedle> Hemebond: ati radeon 9200
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: set dns server to 10.0.2.3 and default gateway to the ip of your router
<Hemebond> paradigmX: Sounds like fin.
<Hemebond> *fun
<Hemebond> steedle: ATI drivers are pants on Linux apparently
<_Skaarj_> i accidentially deleted /usr/local/bin (was empty, so no harm done), i want to restore the original state, can someone give me his owner,group and rights of /usr/local/bin so i can set the right ones ?
<paradigmX> Hemebond: there is no xhosts program in my version of Ubuntu (Intrepid).  Are you aware of how to allow access?
<Hemebond> steedle: I have an Nvidia card, so I can't help with that issue.
<steedle> ok np
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=148
<Hemebond> paradigmX: Nope. Never done it myself. Just sounded like a fun thing to try.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: they've gotten better but arent as awesome as nvidia
<I2> hi verybody...is there a tools to make benchmark on linux?????
<ActionParsnip> !benchmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<ActionParsnip> I2: try: apt-cache search benchmark
<quibbler> _Skaarj_: 755
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: Yeah, that's port-forwarding. I have a virtual Windows domain for testing so port-forwarding is no good (AFAIK).
<_Skaarj_> quibbler: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: give it a try, it might just fly
<eaxxae> so, stupid question right.. but, but how different are ubuntu and debian ?
<ActionParsnip> !debian | eaxxae
<ubottu> eaxxae: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<paradigmX> cool will see what i can doo
<JakPete> hello...have a problem updating ubuntu
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: I don't know all the ports that would need to be forwarded for a domain client to talk to the server properly.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: depends how you wanna communicate with it
<SmokeyD1> Hey people. I am buying a new pci wlan card. Which driver is the most complete right now? IE: which chipset should I look for?
<ActionParsnip> JakPete: can you expand
<marko__> i have a folder titled "all-20071007" on my desktop and i wanna copy all the contents in there to /usr/local/lib/codecs/...can point me somewhere which teaches me how to copy using terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | SmokeyD1
<ubottu> SmokeyD1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: The domain client needs to be able to communicate freely with the domain controller.
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: wise to ask, buy whats compatible and you save a TONNE of grief
<mortne1> Anyone here familiar with xev output?
<JakPete> update manager says there are 20 updates so I run it.  Get the message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<JakPete> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<Hemebond> mortne1: Ya, I've used it.
<SmokeyD1> ActionParsnip: ok, yeah that is a complete list of supported hardware, but is there no recommendation for a specific chipset?
<steedle> is their a defualt password for root wheninstalling ubuntu ?
<Hemebond> steedle: No.
<Hemebond> steedle: Root is not enabled at all by default.
<ActionParsnip> !root | steedle
<ubottu> steedle: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mortne1> Hemebond: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129148/ are three presses of my volume-up and volume-down buttons. They look very different from pressing the 'normal' keys. What do I do to map them to something useful?
<ActionParsnip> steedle: if you need admin power at cli, use sudo. If its a gui app use gksudo
<quibbler> JakPete: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> steedle: forget about root
<mortne1> Hemebond: it's a logitech diNovo mini usb/bluetooth keyboard
<H3l1c0pt3r> is there a place we can go, to show off our desktops?
<Hemebond> mortne1: How are you mapping them?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | H3l1c0pt3r
<ubottu> H3l1c0pt3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mortne1> Hemebond: I didn't do anything yet - I'm trying to get them to work, but I cannot seem to find the keycodes that I should use for xmodmap or similar
<H3l1c0pt3r> ActionParsnip, i can't im banned
<H3l1c0pt3r> ActionParsnip, nvm
<ActionParsnip> H3l1c0pt3r: then head to #freenode to maybe get access again
<Hemebond> mortne1: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts won't let you map them?
<quibbler> H3l1c0pt3r: check the ubuntuforums
<Hemebond> mortne1: It'll also give you the code you need to xmodmap
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<I2> !benchmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<ActionParsnip> !info xengine  | I2
<ubottu> xengine (source: xengine): A benchmark program for the X Window System.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-11 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<mortne1> Hemebond: I don't have a System->Preferences thing. I'm running mythbuntu, but if you can tell me how to get the preferences menu item, I'd be *very* happy
<marko__> i have a folder on my desktop called all-20071007 and i wanna copy the contents to /usr/local/lib/codecs/ i know the command is cp all-20071007/* /usr/local/lib/codecs/ but it doesnt seem to be able to find the folder
<ActionParsnip> I2: what do you want to benchmark exactly?
<JakPete> quibbler: did that.  Get the following... http://paste.ubuntu.com/129164/
<I2> ﻿ActionParsnip: cpu,disk and network
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> I2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177234
<Hemebond> mortne1: I've never used mythbuntu. Not even sure what it is exactly.
<ActionParsnip> I2: if you compile and optomise the apps for your system you will get a higher score
<ActionParsnip> I2: personaly I think benchmarking is pointless
<ActionParsnip> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<antilus> can you use folding-applications in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: you can install mythtv on *buntu and you'll have the same
<mortne1> Hemebond: It's a dist of ubuntu packaged with mythTV and with some rather nice entries from the Applications menu removed, obviously.
<quibbler> JakPete: you closed the update manager first then ran sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<ActionParsnip> antilus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome
<Hemebond> mortne1: So you have no preferences menu at all?
<marsh> any help please...
<antilus> thx^^
<Hemebond> mortne1: That's a bit crap.
<mortne1> Hemebond: I guess so, but now it's already installed, and if menu entries can be added, I'd prefer that
<ActionParsnip> antilus: websearching is good ;)
<JakPete> quibbler: No :-(  will do it now
<mortne1> Hemebond: Agres
<mortne1> Hemebond: (agree)
<marsh> i did a bootable pendrive linux using clonezilla but i keep getting" Could not find kernel image: linux" on boot up
<marsh> what can i do?
<antilus> yeah I know, I usually do it but I lost the motivation for it atm:P
<antilus> next time, I promise;)
<ActionParsnip> !find folding
<ubottu> Found: kfolding
<ActionParsnip> !info kfolding
<ubottu> kfolding (source: kfolding): KDE applet for Folding@home. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.0-rc2-5ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 418 kB, installed size 768 kB
<ActionParsnip> haa awesome
<marsh> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<q0_0p> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ActionParsnip> !grub | marsh
<ubottu> marsh: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> marsh: check grub is pointing to the right files, you may need to use an older kernel and reinstall the newest one
<Hemebond> mortne1: Do you have xmodmap installed?
<ActionParsnip> mortne1: if you run xev, do the keys generate codes?
<JakPete> quibbler: see new... http://paste.ubuntu.com/129167/
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: They don't.
<marsh> ActionParsnip: i just used the clonezilla bootable usb creator, is that supposed to work just fine?
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: ah then you may need some drivers
<marsh> ActionParsnip: by the way i'm just creating a bootable usb pen drive
<mortne1> Hemebond & ActionParsnip: Looking into keytough right now...
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: Mine work fine but still don't generate a keycode.
<ActionParsnip> marsh: not used it fella, review what you did to make sure its perfect
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: is your mouse over the little box and have you clicked inside it?
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: Yes. Other keys generate keycodes, but the "multimedia" keys do not.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: if xev doesnt react its not recieving an input
<marsh> ActionParsnip: actually, the instruction is just click "make usb bootable" and that's it, i guess i just have to try a bootable CD instead
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: It is reacting, just not showing any keycode.
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip:  That is the problem that mortne1 is having.
<Hemebond> I gotta go.
<ActionParsnip> marsh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879212
<Hemebond> Night all.
<quibbler> ActionParsnip:  could you look at this for JakPete http://paste.ubuntu.com/129167/ he got this after running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ruby_on_tail1> anyone can tell me a good music player for ubuntu ?
<ruby_on_tail1> best mp3 player
<paradigmX> just wanted to let you know that i got it working
<quibbler> !players | ruby_on_tail1
<ubottu> ruby_on_tail1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<paradigmX> it sure helps with my laptops processing power too
<paradigmX> all processor intensive applications are handled on the desktop now which leaves the laptop open to do local stuff like music :)
<edmond> when i run a .sh file in terminal, it says "Bad substition". what does it mean?
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: could head into apts cache of debs and force install them but i dont know how great the system will be after
<edmond> when i run a .sh file in terminal, it says "Bad substitution". what does it mean?
<ActionParsnip> edmond: is the file marked executable?
<edmond> i run as root
<fantomas> How it happens that two different hardware desktops own different clipboards so that I can't for example copy something on the first and then paste onto the second?
<edmond> sudo
<ruby_on_tail1> thanks quibbler for asking ubottu to answer my query :P
<kozuka> k im going crazy here every time i press a S i go back to my desktop and it opens Start Search in vista
<ActionParsnip> edmond: chmod +x <bin file>
<kozuka> anyone knows how to fix this? :S
<edmond> let me try
<simplexio> paradigmX: did you use ssh -X tunnel, i was wondering that has anyone used  pulseaudio over lan. setup is like on computer has line out to stereo and 3 more computer are connected to lan
<ActionParsnip> edmond: then use ./<bin file> to run it (make sure your pwd is the same as the location of the script)
<ActionParsnip> kozuka: head to ##windows for vista advice, this is ubuntu support
<paradigmX> simple: i did but am still unable to get sound yet - i mainly use it for openoffice
<marsh> lol
<kozuka> ActionParsnip ah k np thought maybe u guys would know ^^
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<paradigmX> i am going to try -Y to see if that helps though i do not think it will
<prince_jammys> edmond: means you should probably run it with bash, not with sh.
<silv3r_m00n> I installed xmms from synaptic but I can't see its link to launch the GUI
<quibbler> JakPete: i asked ActionParsnip to look at the paste as I was not sure what to do .his reply: "could head into apts cache of debs and force install them but i dont know how great the system will be after"
<legendsohai> !windows
<simplexio> paradigmX: yeah. me too. havent yet figured out howto get pulseaudio over ssh easily as X progs
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<silv3r_m00n> is there any extra packge I need to install
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: its not graceful, but a sudo apt-get -f install after the force might make things ok again
<consoleart> hi alll...sorry got disconnected the last time
<simplexio> kozuka: newer used visva, but that sound like you have some meta key stuck
<magnetron> simplexio→ pulse is very easy to use over lan, not so easy over ssh
<JakPete> quibbler:  Yeah I saw that.  I am pretty new to all this so not really sure what that means.  Nevermind.  Will just go on without updating I suppose.  Thanks anyway.
<consoleart> iam trying to use QT for developing a order entry system...can someone give me a heads up on how to start
<paradigmX> -Y runs much better but still does not xfer the sound
<consoleart> i have installed qt designer and have knowledge on C++, java
<quibbler> JakPete: make a note of ActionParsnip  reply and see if you are having problems lateron ..you can always try that later
<NemsSs> hi everybody
<paradigmX> have a good night all
<JakPete> ok thanks
<NemsSs> I am french and i must to make an english CV can someone help me please ?
<Silkjc> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 8.1, ran update, rebooted, then activated the nvidia 177 driver and am having the unable to insert nvidia.ko kernel module problem...How can I solve this?
<turbanoff> ubuntu don't see network interfaces.  "ifconfig" - only loopback interface.
<NemsSs> I use Tex
<Silkjc> modprobe nvidia reports: No such device nvidia.ko
<Pip> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu with a live CD in a text mode , so which command is for a text mode GUI for installation ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | NemsSs
<ubottu> NemsSs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prince_jammys> Pip: i think the name of the installer is 'ubiquity'
<DIFH-iceroot> NemsSs: #latex
<tengulre11> I have a linux server box in lan network, but I can not let port 800 forward wan network,why? (other linux box work good)
<marko__> can someone tell me how i can log in as root?  i know how to do it in console but how do i do it in the GUI? i just wanna do it so please dont say i shouldnt
<Pip> prince_jammys, 8.10 ?
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Hey again, you were helping me last night...still got the same problem after a clean install :(
<prince_jammys> Pip: shouldn't make a difference.
<DIFH-iceroot> marko__: but you should NOT login as root in gnome
<marko__> DIFH-iceroot: but is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> marko__: you dont need to, you can do EVERYTHING root can do using sudo and gksudo
<Pip> prince_jammys, execute it as root or normal user ?
<DIFH-iceroot> marko__: look at session settings in the adminstrator panel to enable root-login in gnome but DONT DO IT
<ActionParsnip> marko__: the account is disabled for so very many good reasons
<marko__> well im trying to copy a file to another folder using terminal but it keeps saying it cant find the folder and its starting tpo piss me off
<prince_jammys> Pip: try as your current user.
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: just dont tell him, root loggin on relly riles me and i get ranty
<DIFH-iceroot> marko__: sudo, gksudo
<Pip> prince_jammys, I'm in a text mode, not Xorg
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: i said DONT DO IT but why i should not answer his question
<prince_jammys> Pip: yes, i read
<ActionParsnip> marko__: why do you think al lthe official documentation has the word sudo in it
<Pip> prince_jammys, I got gtk-error, can't open display
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: its very un-ubuntu :)
<prince_jammys> Pip: ok. then ubiquity is not it for text mode
<sjefsape> i have dual boot on my computer. win xp and ubuntu. why can`t I find the ubuntu disk in windows?
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: everyone is free to do what he want but i know what you mean
<marko__> i have a folder called codecs on my desktop and i wanna move the contents of that folder to usr/local/lib/codecs and i type cp file:///home/mark/Desktop/codecs/* /usr/local/lib/codecs/ but it keeps saying it cant find it
<Pip> prince_jammys, No,it's not, which installer is for text mode
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: you can mount ext2 partitions in windows
<quibbler> marko__: in a terminal do: gksudo nautilus  and work from the file manager
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: as they are not microsoft partitions, microsoft refuses to support them as the are arrogant and suck
<sjefsape> hehe
<Roxy> Hmmm
<jerto> marko__,
<marko__> quibbler: i just did it and it says "(gksudo:7425): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<Roxy> KDE is still flashing
<Roxy> It's the strangest thing
<ActionParsnip> marko__: sudo cp ~/Desktop/codecs/* /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<jerto> marko__, I guess your syntax is not correct
<ruby_on_tail1> i have been using winamp + dfx audio enhancer, the quality being awesome, anything equivalent is there on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> marko__: no need for root there, i used sudo like we've all been telling you
<marko__> what does that mean jerto? is that bad?
<jerto> marko__, ActionParsnip sent you the correct syntax
<ruby_on_tail1> just installed audacious, the sound is very basic
<marko__> ActionParsnip: i just did that and it still cant find it
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: how do i mount ext2 partitions?
<ruby_on_tail1> anything with superior quality ? :D
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: in windows
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<marko__> cp: cannot stat `/root/Desktop/codecs/*': No such file or directory
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> is there a plugin like dfx for the media players on linux ?
<asdfqwer> anyone know a quick hack for getting my desktop icons to iterate on an x axis opposed to y?
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: despite ext3 and ext2 being open sourced, microsoft wont develop it. pretty shoddy imho
<jerto> marko__,  sudo cp -r home/mark/Desktop/codecs/ /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tail1: depends on settings and config of the app
<marko__> jerto: still doesnt work :(
<jerto> marko__,  sudo cp -r /home/mark/Desktop/codecs/ /usr/local/lib/codecs/ make sure the case is correct
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: how do I know if I`m using ext2 or ext3? I installed the latest version of ubuntu
<ikonia> sjefsape: it will be ext3
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: the default partition type is ext3. ext3 == ext2 + journal
<sjefsape> ok.. thansk :)
<dayo> what other av software can i put on my firewall server, based on this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380169
<sjefsape> thanks*
<marko__> jerto: it worked! thnks dude...but it copied the whole folder over...i just wanna copy the contents of the folder but not the actual folder...
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | dayo
<ubottu> dayo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dudus> sjefsape: you can check looking at /etc/mtab
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: or sudo parted -l
<marko__> jerto: nvm i just figured it out
<marko__> thanks for ur help
<dayo> ActionParsnip: i use Firehol, but i want to install an anti-virus software, too. and apparently clamwin isn't all that
<jerto> no worries
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<prince_jammys> Pip: you have a text-mode install CD, correct?
<erictus_> hi ubottu
<ccitt> hey all :)
<ActionParsnip> dayo: unless you have windows clients, you will be ok for virus protection
<dayo> ActionParsnip: yeah, i'm doing it for the sake of the few windows systems on my network
<ActionParsnip> dayo: snips!
<dayo> ActionParsnip: snips?
<ActionParsnip> dayo: say the same thing as someone then you say snips
<steedle> can anyone help with installation of ubuntu, i get through the screen with the progress bar, but then it goes all screwy, ati radeon 9200
<ActionParsnip> dayo: you could run avg
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Pip> prince_jammys, live CD
<ccitt> can anyone help me find a good tutorial or HOWTO or something to get an ubuntu workstation authenticating to an ebox/ubuntu 8.04lts domain? like with unified logons and roaming profiles?
<ActionParsnip> steedle: can you pastebin your xorg.cof please
<Pip> xubuntu live CD
<silv3r_m00n> I installed xmms from synaptic but can't see any entry in menu multimedia ?
<sivang> hi all
<dayo> ActionParsnip: true, avg installs on linux.
<dayo> brb
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: add it yourself, make sure it runs ok by typing xmms press tan then enter
<Gnea> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: bash: xmms: command not found
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: try xmm then press tab
<steedle> actionParsnip: what are the commands for that again
<sivang> has anyone has success in confiugring the NIC with driver and all on the asus p5q pro 64bit motherboard with ubuntu 8.04 64bit ?
<ActionParsnip> steedle: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: xmms2 is there but it is kind of konsole thing
<silv3r_m00n> no window pops .. but gives instruction of add remove etc
<ActionParsnip> sivang: run: lspci   it will identify the NIC, you can use that to web search, the motherboard model / make dioesnt give much info as they can use multiple NIC chips
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: like this Available commands:
<silv3r_m00n>   add - adds a URL to the playlist
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: try alt+f2 -> xmms2  enter
<Pip> prince_jammys, Any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: i think you hav to give it a file as an arg for it to launch
<steedle> actionParsnip: i get SQUASHFS errors
<sivang> ActionParsnip: it seems this is Atheros 8121 , does this help ?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: where is the winamp like black window
<silv3r_m00n> which comes on launching it
<ActionParsnip> sivang: much better
<paul__> kexit
<paul__> sorry =/
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: xmms has that black kind of window which resembles winamp .. where is it
<GooD2KnoW> has anyone installed ubuntu 9.04 ?
<doleyb> silv3r_m00n: change the xmms skins
<ActionParsnip> sivang: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+asus-p5kpl-cm?id=1374
<silv3r_m00n> doleyb: but how do I launch the window of xmms
<ActionParsnip> sivang: you need to compile a driver - the AR81 module
<fliegenderfrosch> GooD2KnoW: try #ubuntu+1
<silv3r_m00n> doleyb: I installed xmms from synaptic and now from konsole I can run xmms2 but it looks like a command line utility
<steedle> what are squashfs errors ?
<puppypusher> Anyone have experience with Broadcom 9411mcg?
<silv3r_m00n> doleyb: where is the GUI
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: is the 9411 the model of your acer?
<puppypusher> No, it's the model of my PCI-E wireless card in my laptop
<puppypusher> It's an IBM Lenovo
<Silkjc> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 8.1, ran update, rebooted, then activated the nvidia 177 driver and am having the unable to insert nvidia.ko kernel module problem...How can I solve this?
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: what does lspci say it is?
<puppypusher> Broadcom 9311 Rev1. Same as windows says.
<puppypusher> See, the problem I'm having is weird. The STA driver is working fine under Ubuntu, but when I switch to Windows, and using the driver directly from the manufacturer, I'm getting very, very erratic ping times.
<puppypusher> With network timeouts at regular intervals
<puppypusher> What I'm trying to figure out is what Ubuntu knows, that Windows doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: i cant find your chi pin any search engine.I think you may have to ndiswrapper it, bbroadcom + linux == sucks
<sjefsape> why do i get "usb 2-1 device decriptor read/64 error -110" everytime I boot ubuntu?
<puppypusher> hold on, I might be typing it wrong
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: broadcom are only just starting to get their act together after huge pressure
<puppypusher> Sorry, BCM4311 Revision 1
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: ahh much better
<puppypusher> Like I said, STA driver works totally fine on Ubuntu. But under windows, using the manufacturers drivers (and others), I cannot get rid of erratic ping, and patterned network timeouts.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | puppypusher
<ubottu> puppypusher: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: erratic ping under windows is not an ubuntu issue, head to ##windows
<puppypusher> I know it's not an Ubuntu issue, but I was wondering how Ubuntu uses the driver, as opposed to windows so I can make a comparison
<puppypusher> If that makes any sense. lol
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: not sure on that level personally
<puppypusher> Okay. :) Thanks for directing me to the correct room.
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: maybe someone else can chip in, or contact the ndiswrapper devs or maybe whoever made the 43xx guide
<puppypusher> Sweet.
<sjefsape> anybody who can help me get internett in ubuntu?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: the xmms gui is not coming ... any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: is it xmms or xmms2 ?
<silv3r_m00n> xmms2
<sivang> ActionParsnip: do you know if there's an eta when this will be in restricted-modules ?
<sjefsape> anybody who can help me get internett in ubuntu?
<sivang> ActionParsnip: or whatever lrm is called these days :)
<Dhananjay> dial up?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162369
<prince_jammys> Pip: i don't know that you can install in text mode with the regular live cd. you need the alternate cd, or the server cd ...
<koshar2> sjefsape ehternet?
<sjefsape> nix sdsl
<ActionParsnip> sivang: not sure, do you have restricted modules installed?
<sjefsape> koshar2: yes
<prince_jammys> Pip: i may be wrong. i've installed in text mode, but not with the live cd.
<Pip> prince_jammys, thanks, I got it
<sjefsape> Dhananjay: nope. ethernet with a cabel modem.
<prince_jammys> Pip: what was it?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/wiki/XMMS2_Clients
<sivang> ActionParsnip: ah, a problem. This is not my machine and I'm not close to it at the moment. It  is a friend's machine. I was just surprised it didn't configure automatically as I Know it supposed to do so for a bunch of hardware Atheros included.
<Pip> prince_jammys, I mean I see
<prince_jammys> ah
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: sudo apt-get install gxmms2
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: what is that ?
<ActionParsnip> !info gxmms2
<ubottu> gxmms2 (source: gxmms2): xmms2 client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (intrepid), package size 61 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Mark____> xmms is still around?
<student_> .00
<Dhananjay> hey i cannot cofigure the wvdial
<student_> ???
<student_> ....................................................
<Dhananjay> used pppconfig but displays no phone no specified in wvdial
<student_> 我不會英文
<quibbler> !ask | student_:
<ubottu> student_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marko__> is there a way i can find out what codec i need for a particular file? the audio wont play
<quibbler> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: where is tha actual xmms gui ?
<Dhananjay> :-(
<Dhananjay> sorry
<Mark____> marko-_--, some players have a little window with the codec info for a file
<Mark____> i think theres a specialized tool that will tell you too
<marko__> mplayer doesnt seem to, it just says it cant play the audio
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: gxmms2 is the gui to xmms2 for gnome, run gxmms2 from connad line or it may be in your multimedia menu
<marko__> yeah i wanna know what the tool is, i used to have on on windows
<koshar2> marko__: try vlc and read what the audio stream is
<Out_Cold> boo
<r00t-b33r> gers
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: that I can see ... but where is the actual winamp kind of gui of xmms which was there earlier
<shambat> I'm trying to run loggen (part of syslog-nt) on my Ubuntu Server 8.10 ... I get a "Error connecting to target server: Connection refused" message...I'm using 127.0.0.1 as the target server and 514 as the port (default I think)
<riwa> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 8.04 and when I'm viewing the release notes on 8.10 it says it's not a LTS version. Does that mean it's like a "bleeding edge" release that will be improved?
<revilodraw> after updating last night my ubuntu is running TERRIBLY, is anyone else experiuenceing this?
<Mark____> nah
<Mark____> lts means long term
<riwa> revilodraw, Did you update from 8.04 -> 8.10?
<Mark____> 8.10 is just a normal releas
<Mark____> e
<Mark____> more like a medium
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: not sure, i dont use xmms* i use amarok myself. try a different gui
<riwa> Mark_, I know. But why isn't it a long term supported release?
<pingvinas> hello everyone
<revilodraw> riwa: no, just the normal updates, not a distro update
<quibbler> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<pingvinas> i got a big and serious problem on xubuntu
<dios_mio> silv3r_m00n, use Audacious
<Mark____> they only LTS every so often because its more of a drain
<pingvinas> the top line (menu) and the bottom line has just dissapeared after restarting my computer
<Mark____> so they pick ones they feel are well rounded i guess
<pingvinas> what's wrong. how to get them back?!?!?
<silv3r_m00n> dios_mio: yeah that looks fine... but still want to know where did xmms go ?
<Mark____> bleeding edge would be jaunty
<pingvinas> i need it desperatelly!!!!! plz help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<riwa> revilodraw, So that release is as stable as any other ubuntu release?
<georgeaf> hey guys, i installed the sysadmin-guide deb package which is the linux system administrator's guide. How can i view it ?
<riwa> !ask | pingvinas
<ubottu> pingvinas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<georgeaf> it's in doc-base format
<Out_Cold> pingvinas, try resarting
<ewj1976> pingvinas, alt-f2 gnome-panel
<revilodraw> riwa; yes, last night it was running perfectly
<quibbler> pingvinas: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41640
<eddie1> halo
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip: Windows channel is stumped. lol
<r00t-b33r> halo 3
<puppypusher> Their answer: Time to start smoking pot. :P
<georgeaf> how to view doc-base documentations ppl ? isn't it using yelp ? but where in yelp ?
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: im blaming broadcom, they suck
<sjefsape> how do I get internett in ubuntu? I can`t get ip from router
<riwa> revilodraw, I remember having this problem a lot when running ubuntu (a couple of years ago). Ubuntu does everything for you which has a lot of benefits. But it also tends to be slow.
<puppypusher> Oh, I'm blaming Broadcom too. For sure.
<puppypusher> I may not know Linux (as you know) but I know my networking inside and out. This is insane. lol
<shear_clone> after i got a new computer, i ripped the broadcom chip out of my laptop and went to the gun range. I'm just sayin...
<Out_Cold> georgeaf, ~$ whereis yelp
<Out_Cold> yelp: /usr/bin/yelp /usr/share/yelp /usr/share/man/man1/yelp.1.gz
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: check link lights are flashing on the port if you are using wired, you could set static ip to test
<puppypusher> So, ActionParsnip...I can totally delete my windows....if I could get WoW working under Ubuntu 8.10 :P
<puppypusher> I've tried every tutorial there is. Nothing seems to work. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: WoW gets the highest ranking of any app under wine
<puppypusher> I know. That's what blows my mind.
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: sounds like a project
<LordFDisk> puppypusher,  I run WoW under Wine
<revilodraw> riwa; no, ubuntu is usually fantastic for me but for some reason it's just performing terribly.. how can i run a scan or something?
<puppypusher> Ah, LordFDisk...then perhaps you can help me :)
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: ok xmms and xmms2 are not same things
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: can I pm you? :)
<georgeaf> Out_Cold, i said where IN yelp not where is yelp
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: no, xmms is discontinued
<LordFDisk> puppypusher,  I can sure try. =)
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: whatever
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: im gonna be checking citrix wi's in 3 mins, sorry
<puppypusher> LordFDisk, can I PM you?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: I thought xmms2 was a new version
<koshar2> amms is now audacious
<riwa> revilodraw, I don't know really. Does it run slow or what?
<LordFDisk> puppypusher,  yep
<Chuckster> Hi, I have a questiona bout this link: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/18/tunnel-web-and-dns-traffic-over-ssh/
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: afaik its a new team
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: okey :| the link lights are flashing
<Chuckster> It says it can encrypt DNS requests.....but cant the ISP still see that?
<Chuckster> or is that guide using your own computer as a DNS server?
<revilodraw> riwa; yes, all programs are loading incredibly slowly, as is the home folder etc
<pingvinas> sorry how can i delete .gnome and .gnome2 directories?
<Chuckster> who actually resolved the websites in a ssh tunneling scenario?
<pingvinas> where are they?
<ormandj> hi, using 8.10 server, seeing in jaunty there is a new dovecot-postfix integration, is there documentation on 'how' it works - so I can setup the same thing in 8.10, to make migration easy ?
<riwa> puppypusher, I'm pretty sure WoW should run under wine.
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: yes
<riwa> revilodraw, Well I'm the wrong guy to ask. But maybe you're running out of memory?
<georgeaf> how to use yelp to view the sysadmin-guide package guys ?
<ActionParsnip> georgeaf: man yelp
<shear_clone> Chuckster, so Alice uses a SSH tunnel into Bob's computer. Bob's computer then sends everything out to the ISP, so as far as the ISP can tell, it's coming from Bob.
<georgeaf> ActionParsnip, nothing useful is there
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: they probably used teh old xmms source and made it into xmms2
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: yes
<silv3r_m00n> and what I need is the old xmms
<silv3r_m00n> which I have found on xmms.org
<shear_clone> Chuckster, it's mostly useful to get around say, a filter at work. or if you trust the connection to your home computer, but not the connection to your hotel room. it doesn't *really* anonymize you
<riwa> revilodraw, If your system runs smooth and after an update it doesn't it's usually not your mistake. So a google could do the trick aswell. It's likely someone else has experienced the same thing and maybe solved it.
<Chuckster> shear_clone, I thought even if you had SSH tunneling setup, your ISP would still be resolving the DNS? even though they wouldnt be able to view the contents?
<quibbler> pingvinas: open nautilus view check show hidden files and you will see those directories in your home directory.
<ActionParsnip> georgeaf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/147668
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: pingvinas: i thing the shortcut is alt + .
<georgeaf> ActionParsnip, just found it
<busfahrer> Hi. ICQ with Pidgin stopped working due to "old version" (using Ubuntu 8.10). Will there be a new version of pidgin in the official repositories soon, or do I have to fix this manually?
<eddie1> i need help with my usb camera can enyone help me
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: ahhhh you are in luck
<Sp|kE> eddie1: what's the problem ( hi ^^ )
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: ctl +h
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: some other dude came in here with icq / pidgin issues
<eddie1> it is saying no camera found
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: get the newest version from http://www.getdeb.net/release/3960
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: said it fixed him right up
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: you will need all those deb files
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: you can ease the install by removing the old pidgin first
<StyleSheep> how many days left till release of jaunty?
<edmond> how do i code lisp program on ubuntu?
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: trying static ip now. but netmask changes from 255.255.255.0 to 24 everytime. The rest is ok. Get notification that I`m connected. But no inet
<edmond> which tools do i need to install
<ActionParsnip> StyleSheep: launchpad says 23rd April
<busfahrer> ActionParsnip: I was wondering if there's a possibility of Ubuntu doing an update in the official repositories
<riwa> edmond, In your favorite editor
<edmond> emacs
<riwa> edmond, a lisp compiler?
<edmond> slime
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: the dude submitted a bug which should get it put on there faster
<edmond> is it right
<edmond> because i'm new to lisp
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: if you see noaxcess, ask him
<riwa> edmond, I don't use lisp. I guess any compiler would work
<erictus_> i have a question
<riwa> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rickard> is there any substitute for Tidy?
<ActionParsnip> !info tidy
<ubottu> tidy (source: tidy): HTML syntax checker and reformatter. In component main, is optional. Version 20080116cvs-2 (intrepid), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Sp|kE> eddie1: usb camera ?
<eddie1> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> eddie1: does the storage show up in: sudo parted -l
<eddie1> don't know
<ActionParsnip> eddie1: well run the command and pastebin the output for use to see
<ActionParsnip> !paste| eddie1
<ubottu> eddie1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * ActionParsnip does the citrix dance :)
<steedle> hey actionParsnip: anymore tips on my video issue
<ActionParsnip> steedle: could un: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and the resetup the driver
<ActionParsnip> steedle: it'll give you an x server at least
<MaryMaus> da bin ich wieder
<MaryMaus> da sieht schonmal besser aus
<quibbler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MaryMaus> *freu*
<MenZa> bitte nur in #ubuntu-de Deutsch sprechen, MaryMaus
<MenZa> dieses Kanal ist nur für Englischer Hilfe
<MaryMaus> sorry, falscher Kanal
<MenZa> :D
<sjefsape> need help getting ubuntu online :p
<yarri> Hej! I have a question regarding bash scripting
<yarri> Say I have following loop
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: ok, are you using wired or wireless?
<revilodraw> is it possible to scan ubuntu somehow to make it tell me why it's being SSSOOO SLLLOOOOOOW?
<gypsymauro> hi
<yarri> for i in $(cat mergesToBeHandled.csv); do
<ActionParsnip> revilodraw: run top and watch
<yarri> awk "1~/$i/ {print}" uniqueMergingPairs_dupesRemoved.csv
<ActionParsnip> revilodraw: have you installed video drivers?
<marko__> "VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmap". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this." <-- is this true?
<yarri> Or rather: awk '1~/$i/ {print}' uniqueMergingPairs_dupesRemoved.csv
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: wired. Realtek rtl 8111b
<revilodraw> ActionParsnip: yes, and all was working flawlessly (was for a long time) until last night's updates..
<yarri> How can I pass the string $i to awk ?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | marko__
<ubottu> marko__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> revilodraw: have you ran apt-gte clean (don't run it i want to know)
<steedle> ActionParsnip: Didn't work.
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: have tried to use static ip. but the Bcast ip changes to 192.168.2.255. bcast the same as gateway yes?
<marko__> ubottu i went to the restricted formats page but couldnt find the info i needed as i already had all those
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marko__> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388403
<marko__> now i feel silly lol
<marko__> does anyone know how i can get a codec called wmap?
<ActionParsnip> marko__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537065
<ActionParsnip> marko__: Problem solved by deleting .gstreamer-0.10 folder in my home folder and restarting
<revilodraw> ActionParsnip:  no..
<steedle> is there a channel to get beginner help in ?
<marko__> ActionParsnip: i dont have a .gstreamer-0.10 folder in the home :S
<ActionParsnip> revilodraw: ok great, if you look in your apt cache you can see what was installed and see if anyone is having issues with the new packages
<ActionParsnip> marko__: then you need the codecs
<riwa> steedle, This one.
<quibbler> !ask | steedle:
<ubottu> steedle:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erictus_> can you help me with my beryl
<yarri> Is there a channel, where I can get help with bash scripting? (I am a begginer)
<riwa> yarri, Try #bash
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | erictus_
<ubottu> erictus_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<yarri> thanks, silly me
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | erictus_
<ubottu> erictus_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cocodrilo> erictus_ whats the problem
<erictus_> thanks for the info mr.ubottu
<riwa> erictus_, He's a bot
<revilodraw> ActionParsnip:  ok, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> revilodraw: cd /var/cache/apt i think is where it is
<ActionParsnip> revilodraw: if you look at the created dates you will see which were created most recently
<ActionParsnip> revilodraw: these wiill be the last updates you made, it may help some
<ActionParsnip> revilodraw: top will show you what is cewing ram + cpu
<CQ> hello, any idea why an interface comed up as eth1 even if there is no eth0?
<CQ> s/comed/comes
<ActionParsnip> CQ: strange but it shouldnt affect stuff
<CQ> no, except for my network config since that machine should use a static IP
<CQ> any way to see why that happens?
<ActionParsnip> CQ: you can read through    dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> CQ: just edit your connections in whatever way you do and apply the setting to the new name of the interface
<CQ> [   14.460688] udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<ActionParsnip> CQ: looks like the culprit, nice find
<ActionParsnip> CQ: is that after every boot?
<piyushchandraind> hello
<pingvinas> i removed .gnome and .gconf directories to get default gnome configuration, but it doesn't restore it!!
<pingvinas> what should i do?
<gypsymauro> I've to clone a ubuntu dekstop from a PC to another via network, it's possible?
<koshar2> gypsymauro use partimage
<CQ> but why is it doing it?
<fosco_> pingvinas: gnome configs are stored in many other places
<CQ> I don't see anything more in dmesg, it probes, finds eth0, and then decides to rename it
<pingvinas> i just want to get my gnome default back
<pingvinas> cause the top and bottom lines of desktop just gone
<pingvinas> fosco_ what should i do?
<pingvinas> i also removed .gnome
<ActionParsnip> CQ: you can technically rename them anything you want using that sort of thing, see if theres a tutorial anyplace for renaming interfaces and maybe its been done somehow
<riwa> pingvinas, Then you probably should re-create it, don't you think?
<ActionParsnip> pingvinas: try renaming all the ~/.g* folders  like .gconf2 and so on
<fosco_> pingvinas: try mv ~/.config ~/.CONFIG (but other programs could be affected)
<pingvinas> you mean try to remove .config?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> only rename
<zined> howdy guys, i'm trying to get my graphic card, which worked from initial installation, to work again. is there anything i can do to make ubuntu rescan my graphic hardware like it's done initially? :(
<pingvinas> i don't have .gnome or .gconf directory anymore
<pingvinas> nor do i have .gconf2
<ActionParsnip> pingvinas: only rename so if its not right you can roll back. if you delete you ave no easy way of retrieving the settings
<jatt> where do I find the cron logs? I want to check if a cron.hourly command is running.
<zined> jatt: i guess /var/log/cron.log or /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> pingvinas: what about .gnome2_private
<pingvinas> but what a heck, i was just told that if i remove .gnome and .gconf then the system will restore the defaults
<pingvinas> i don't have .gnome2
<ActionParsnip> pingvinas: .gconfd .gconf .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gvfs
<pingvinas> i was given this link and followed the commands
<pingvinas>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41640
<pingvinas> ActionParnsnip: i don't have any other those
<pingvinas> i just want my top and bottom pannel back!
<oCean_> pingvinas: see 3rd post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776296
<piyushchandraind> i have ubuntu 8.10 cd
<piyushchandraind> my desktop's system config is:
<piyushchandraind>   amd athlon x2
<piyushchandraind>   1gb ram
<piyushchandraind> when i try to boot Live CD, it works for first 5 mins when the progress bar jumps from left-right-left....
<piyushchandraind> then stops. (here's when the problem starts)
<FloodBot1> piyushchandraind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nidis> hello from greece :-)
<CQ> ActionParsnip: the answer is in /etc/udev/ where modprobe tries to keep the interfaces consistently named, it had an old networking card still lsited there that would have been eth0
<ActionParsnip> piyushchandraind: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd was ok once initially booted to?
<ActionParsnip> CQ: that makes sense, nice one bro
<Raphael_S> zlol
<pingvinas> but i don't have .gconf anymore since i removed it
<miguel> ola
<ActionParsnip> pingvinas: well if you dont have one you could make a new user, log in as the new user, sudo cp the folder over and change the owner to your first user
<piyushchandraind> actionparsnip/ it was shiped from ubuntu , and got installed on my friend s comp properly
<ActionParsnip> piyushchandraind: ok i would still check the cd just to be sure, then you may need some boot options to make it fly
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | piyushchandraind
<ubottu> piyushchandraind: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<piyushchandraind> k let me chek
<pingvinas> actionparsnip, sorry how can i log in as a new user
<ActionParsnip> piyushchandraind: stuff like disabling acpi and dma can helpwith weird hardware until the install process completes
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | pingvinas
<ubottu> pingvinas: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<jatt> I changed my crontab file do I need to restart cron?
<deadlyninja> im wondering why, in /etc/hosts, localhost is set to 127.0.0.1 but my actual hostname is set to 127.0.1.1
<deadlyninja> will it break anything if i change my hostname to my external ip?
<georgeaf> hey guys, do i have to restart gnome to make the nautilus properties page display correct mime types ?
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: localhost is always 127.0.0.1
<_Linuxx_> ninja, the hosts file should have 2 entrys
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: your hostname will be something like daves-pc
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: what is the output of: cat /etc/hostname
<_Linuxx_> 127.0.0.1	localhost, 127.0.1.1	computerHostName
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: my hostname is centauri. im wondering if setting the centauri hostname to 192.168.0.13 will cause a problem, why is it set to 127.0._1_.1
<piyushchandraind> ActionParsnip: is disabling acpi and dma through BIOS ?
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: no because the system references itself via the loopback device which is 127.0.0.1
<marko__> ActionParsnip: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911880 it seems im not the only one...and it seems this problem is not fixable right now since im on 64bit
<O__o> hi i have a desktop that uses wireless network and everytime the computer is restarted the annoying "unlock keyring" dialog pops up and ask for password, how to get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> piyushchandraind: no its with boot options in that link i gave
<uncle_ben> i'm trying to rename a bunch of files and am using this code: for i in *; do echo mv "$i" "$(date +%Y_%m_)$RANDOM"; done
<uncle_ben>  when i execute it runs and lists the renamed files in the terminal, but the old filenames are still displayed in nautilus, even after a refresh, so it's not really being renamed...what am i doing wrong???
<pingvinas> actionparsnip, i made a new user, but there is no .gconf anyway
<georgeaf> hello, is there an easier way to make nautilus recognize the new mimes ?
<_Linuxx_> ninja, planation why.
<_Linuxx_> This is a fix for the new system that was started back in edgy where the
<_Linuxx_> host name was split off to 127.0.1.1, the problem is that some
<_Linuxx_> applications still look for the host name @ 127.0.0.1, so to keep those
<_Linuxx_> applications happy and running smoothly you simple need to add the host
<FloodBot1> _Linuxx_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Linuxx_> name where those applications expect it to be.
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: if you want OTHER systems to resolve centauri to 192.168.0.13 the you add it to TEIR hosts file
<ActionParsnip> _Linuxx_: dont do that please
<O__o> The aaplication 'NetworkManager Applet' (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked
<_Linuxx_> it was a copy paste
<uncle_ben> anybody??
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: some programs want to know what host to listen to stuff on, if i say listen on host centauri, no one else can connect to it because 127.0.1.1 is only accessible to localhost
<ActionParsnip> O__o: if you websearch that exact error you get http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-940291.html
<false> !pastebin | _Linuxx_
<ubottu> _Linuxx_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oCean_> uncle_ben: in your example it says "echo mv", that will not actually move files
<deadlyninja> here is my hosts http://rafb.net/p/GlX5Qj31.html
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: do you mean interface rather than host to listen on
<georgeaf> do we have to add mime types manually ? or there's some online database ?
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: well im configuring sabnbzd and it wants to know what "host" to listen on
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: are you logged in as root?
<O__o> ActionParsnip, it doesnt give solution
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: why?
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: because im coming from gentoo and bsd
<deadlyninja> i dont understand why everyone types sudo all day
<magnetron> deadlyninja→ no need, just type sudo -i once
<georgeaf> do we have to add mime types manually ? or there's some online database ?
<ActionParsnip> oh well,at least you understand why running web apps and x server is hideously insecure and that the accound being disabled actually improves security as there is zero chance that the password can be brute forced?
<magnetron> georgeaf→ most applications use "libmagic"
<Silkjc> Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device
<Silkjc>      <<-- Anyone got suggestions on how to tackle this?
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: and a user account password cant?
<magnetron> georgeaf→ it's the same as the one used in the "file" tool
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: sudo is security through obscurity
<georgeaf> magnetron: i need the mime type for mht files, MIME Html
<uncle_ben> oCean_: ok, i deleted the 'echo' from the script and that renamed the files, but deleted the .jpg extensions...how do i fix the script not to do that?
<georgeaf> magnetron: not recognized by default in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: its very un-ubuntu to use the account
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: anyway rant over,
<_Linuxx_> rofl, "un-ubuntu", thats a new one
<Chris_59> exit
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: what are you configuring this other system for? why does it need to know a host to listen to?
<steeve_> hi everybody
<oCean_> uncle_ben: add the extension in your mv command (blah..blah$RANDOM.jpg)
<_Linuxx_> hey
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: its a media server and im trying to put a newsgroup downloader on it (sabnzbd)
<magnetron> georgeaf→ i didn't really catch your question
<olleorama> need some help with kile? Anyone?
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: sabnbzd works with my hosts file works the way it is (http://rafb.net/p/GlX5Qj31.html)  but not if its 127.0.1.1
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: ok, so you need to add the ip for centauri to the hosts file of sabnzbd, this will make the name always resolve tothe ip
<georgeaf> magnetron: do i have to write my own mime types in /usr/share/mime manually for each unrecognized type ? or there's an online database for all these where i can download the mime definition file ?
<jatt> hi I want to run fetchnews as a cron job but the cron logs say:
<jatt> Mar 10 11:00:44 dell-desktop fetchnews[9459]: fetchnews: must be run as news or root
<theCarpenter> i want to install python 2.6; is there a way to do this aside from manual compilation? I'd like to avoid fudging with stuff manually if at all possible
<theCarpenter> is there any futures repo i can import from?
<_Linuxx_> deadlyninja: your host file is fine, it will work the way it is
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: so centauri can't address itself?
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip: no one else can connect to the server when the host has 127.0.1.1 in it
<deadlyninja> _Linuxx_: is there a reason why its 127.0.1.1 by default? im trying to avoid future explosions
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: thats why you need slightly different host files on each system
<steeve_> do you know how can i make [, ], { and } on a Macbook keyboard on Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: as _Linuxx_ said, its a bug so the extra line of 127.0.1.1 is the work around
<theCarpenter> steeve_: painfully =]
<_Linuxx_> deadlyninja: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-August/120744.html
<oCean_> deadlyninja: well, some software needs a fqdn. The 127.0.1.1 is just a way to do that, but not a requirement. If you have static ip, use that. Read here on the 127.0.1.1 thing: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/what-does-127.0.1.1-mean-623421/
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: you will need to have a line like that for each system you own, then the resolve for centauri to be the same in each system EXCEPT centauri
<uncle_ben> oCean_: that did it...thx!
<georgeaf> magnetron: and when i modify defaults.list, do i have to restart gnome fully ? or there's a faster way to refresh nautilus
<steeve_> theCarpenter: how do you do ?
<ActionParsnip> deadlyninja: centauri will  be able to reference itself via 127.0.0.1 so will not need to know the ip on the interface
<olleorama> Nobody using Kile??
<ActionParsnip> !info kile
<ubottu> kile (source: kile): KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2235 kB, installed size 9516 kB
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip: What's that site ya sent me with WoW tweaks a few days ago? SET: ffxglow and such?
<olleorama> thx parsnip, but it's a concrete thing
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: i couldnt tell you man, i dont keep history in my browsers
<puppypusher> Dang. :P
<ActionParsnip> olleorama: oh,nice
<magnetron> georgeaf→ if you submit your file typ definition to the developers, http://www.darwinsys.com/file/ , it will be recognized by most distros eventually.
<deadlyninja> ActionParsnip, _Linuxx_, oCean_, thanks for the help guys
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4169902864.html
<puppypusher> Thanks loads.
<puppypusher> :P
<ActionParsnip> puppypusher: just make sure you have the wine version from the wine repos
<georgeaf> magnetron: ok thanks anyway, btw opera saves in that format by default
<^shakia^> aii
<shal3r> One person is using Ubuntu 8.10 and after last updates he is having wireless disabled. What i can suggest to him?
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: how were the initialdrivers installed and what chip is the wifi using?
<albech> is it possible to run a vpn server on a machine behind the firewall/router if i forward the right ports?
<id980744_> yes
<shal3r> ActionParsnip, initialdrivers?
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: initial drivers
<sdf2> hi
<sdf2> anybody knows a way, how i can copy files into a linux server? i can connect there with putty ssh client
<shal3r> ActionParsnip, how do i check that?
<sdf2> i don't actually know how to copy files over to the server with putty...
<haptiK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs&fmt=22&annotation_id=annotation_196657&feature=iv
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: its not something to check, its a question
<haptiK> thats wicked
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: there was a driver that made it work BEFORE the update. How was that installed
<haptiK> anyone in here have a solution to the EAP-FAST wireless issue?
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: scp
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: apt-get install scp?
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: you can use winscp to copy over and use the ssh protocol to catch the files
<debian_user> sdff2: samba ?
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: under linux?
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: its part of a standard install, if the windows client is copy the data to linux you will need to install winscp
<shal3r> ActionParsnip, that driver was installed by default with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: ok, now run   lspci
<haptiK> filezilla has scp built into it
<nafur> hi... does anyone know if and when the pidgin package will be updated in the 8.10 repos?
<krishnan> join \#gimp
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: one line will identify the wifi. What does it say
<krishnan> join /#gimp
<krishnan> join \#gimp
<shal3r> ActionParsnip, ok, i got it
<krishnan> join /#gimp
<krishnan> join #gimp
<nafur> krishnan: ?
<haptiK> last action parsnip
<krishnan> clear
<nafur> put a / in front of the join ;-)
<ActionParsnip> nafur: http://pastebin.com/f5dda15fc
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: i used winscp before, but on windows... i try to check this
<krishnan> nafur: i was trying to join the GIMP RC but not able to do
<ActionParsnip> nafur: get the newer debs from there. Id sugest uninstalling the old
<krishnan> nafur: thanks a lot
<nafur> krishnan: np :-)
<debian_user> ;-)
<steeve_> another solutions to make [, ], { and } on a Macbook keyboard on Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> krishnan: try /j #gimp
<ActionParsnip> steeve_: charmap
<ActionParsnip> !charmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charmap
<krishnan> actionparsnip: done :) thanks
<nafur> ActionParsnip: wouldn't it be more convenient to just put it in the official repo containing the updates? because, obviously, it is one...
<sdf2> actually i need to compile winscp from the sourcecode?
<ActionParsnip> !info gucharmap
<ubottu> gucharmap (source: gucharmap): Unicode character picker and font browser. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 835 kB, installed size 4560 kB
<steeve_> ActionParsnip:  thanks
<sdf2> !info winscp
<ubottu> Package winscp does not exist in intrepid
<hmw> Sound stops, when I do anything else then watching the movie. I tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but I couldn't find any error in my setup. Can you tell me, what "POLLERR from ALSA" in messages means? Where should I start looking? Detailed error report: http://pastebin.com/f5c126592
<ActionParsnip> nafur: some dude was in earlier saying it fixed his issue with one of the protocols. Should get it in there faster but its don the the repo maintainers
<ActionParsnip> nafur: but yes it would be easier
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: i dled the portable executable, and wine runs it
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: winscp is a windows program, you need to download it
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: the fact its called WINscp is a dead give away
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: i know... i was just lame
<nafur> ActionParsnip: ok, but there is an newer package and it is in a kind of queue for being put in the repos... it's just that the maintainer hasn't done it yet? so one can assume that it will be there within a few days?
<Stevethepirate> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: if you are pushing files from *nix to *nix then scp is what you need
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: nc
<dixon2081> cant minimize windows on kde4.3ish? as they will disappear into nothing, any tips?
<ActionParsnip> nafur: theres no SLA on package updates so it could already be there, it could be never
<bazhang> dixon2081, kde4.3?
<dixon2081> bazhang well the latest version of it
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: right click the bottom panel -> add item and add the task list (i think its that)
<eddie1> helo
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: any hoo its one of those that you need to add, you can still alt tab between the apps running, they just dont show on the bar as minimised
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: I just installed gnome-schedule... but no "Scheduled tasks" menu in System -> Preferences.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: man gnome-schedule
<Stevethepirate> Is just running gnome-schedule ok?
<debian_user> I am new here, how can I filter on one  toppic ?
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, I know.. I'm just asking about the menu button.
<hmw> debian_user: what do you want to filter exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: i dont use gnome but im sure there wil lbe a man page, maybe its a daemon that needs configing like cron
<Stevethepirate> Mmmm
<Stevethepirate> K
<ActionParsnip> debian_user: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> debian_user: there are manychannels on freenode which will be more specific. This is ubuntu support
<debian_user> hmw: it iis difficult to follow, all is mixed
<sjefsape> how do i get access to edit and save docs in ubuntu?
<bazhang> debian_user, a key word? using what client
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: if they are not in your home directory use: gksudo gedit <file to edit>
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: you can then freely edit that text file and any other text file
<hmw> debian_user: ic. I guess you gotta live with it. Please write all in one single line, do not chat here. (/join #ubuntu-offtopic) Ask your question and see, if someone answeres. Please always prepend the nick name of the person, you are talking to. Use TAB key for autocompletion of nick names.
<ActionParsnip> hmw: nice
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<debian_user> ok thanks
<dixon2081> cant log into the gnome desktop as the graphics are all messed up, looks like a tv w/o cable, any tips on how to fix that thru kde?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: Would make a good factoid, somtehing like !welcome
<ActionParsnip> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ActionParsnip> hmw: its better than that
<vanksi> i managed to disable sudo privs from my only user, how can i recover the privs?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: PM?
<ActionParsnip> sure, hit me
<ActionParsnip> vanksi: boot to recovery root console and readd the user to the admin group
<macvr> hi all... i installed wine, but i cant see it any where! [i had installed it previously long time back and uninstalled it, that time i had removed the wine items from the menu also] how do i get it back?
<steeve_> ActionParsnip: gucharmap it's just to see informations about characters ? i don't see how can i resolve my problem
<ryanstubbs> hi
<ActionParsnip> steeve_: i'd have thought you can copy them to the clipboard
<steeve_> yes but it's not practical to program :(
<ActionParsnip> steeve_: you could use alt gr+code of character you need
<ActionParsnip> steeve_: make sure your keyboard layout is set crrectly
<steeve_> the best solution is to modify the keyboard layout but i don't know how do that
<magnetron> macvr→ you don't start Wine by clicking any icon
<Raylz> hi, im looking for some easy video editing software, something like windows movie maker
<macvr> magnetron: i tried to right click on exe files and tried to open with wine... but i dont see any option!
<magnetron> macvr→ just double-click them
<jimsonweed> where does firefox store its config fiile
<jimsonweed> there seems to be about 8 different firefox directories for plugins
<jimsonweed> .mozilla
<jimsonweed> /etc/firefox
<jimsonweed> /usr/lib/firefox
<jimsonweed> /usr/lib/mozilla
<jimsonweed> etc
<FloodBot1> jimsonweed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magnetron> jimsonweed→ which config file?
<macvr> magnetron: i'v tried that but it opens with archive manager
<jimsonweed> the one which says which plugins are used
<jimsonweed> i installed some addon for better icons on my eee
<jimsonweed> and now the whole interface is ruined
<magnetron> jimsonweed→ tried about:config?
<jimsonweed> i can't use firefox
<jimsonweed> sicne it doesn't display properly
<magnetron> i don't think there's a config file for that
<jimsonweed> so i need to edit the actual file
<jimsonweed> in vim or whatever
<jimsonweed> but i can't find it
<jimsonweed> nor the plugin .so
<FloodBot1> jimsonweed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jimsonweed: chillout with CR dude
<jimsonweed> what
<ActionParsnip> jimsonweed: makes you sound out of breath, just type nice long lines so the page doesnt scroll like a crazy thing
<ActionParsnip> CR == carrige return
<jimsonweed> OK i just hadn't met a CR zealot before
<macvr> magnetron: the last time i installed wine, there was a separate wine section was in the applications menu, but i dont see it! now, have things changed? how do i install the exe files? when i dont see an option to use with wine? also there seems to be no .wine folder in my home directory...! i had that previously... i'm confused now,
<jimsonweed> but i take your point
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hmw> !welcome is Welcome! Too much going on here? I fear you gotta live with it. To reduce traffic, please write all in one single line. Ask your question and see, if someone answers. We're all volunteers and we might not know. Don't repeat your question often. Please always prepend the nick name of the person, you are talking to (So the clients can hilight the line and make a sound). Use TAB key for autocompletion of nick names. Please ask, 
<macvr> hello?
<ActionParsnip> !welcome | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<dixon2081> cant log into the gnome desktop that is standard for ubuntu, as the graphics look like a tv off of cable, and i simply cannot log into the XFCE4 desktop the one that comes standard with xubuntu and i am currently on kde 4.3 as it comes standard with Kubuntu, any tips on how to fix xfce4  and gnome thru kde?
<macvr> ActionParsnip: oh... i thought i got disconnected!
<macvr> ActionParsnip: was just checking!
<bazhang> dixon2081, 4.2 or 4.2.1 experimental
<macvr> magnetron: any ideas?
<hmw> Sound stops, when I do anything else then watching the movie. I tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but I couldn't find any error in my setup. Can you tell me, what "POLLERR from ALSA" in messages means? Where should I start looking? Detailed error report: http://pastebin.com/f5c126592
<pi_> hi
<pi_> anyone knows how to show all superblocks?
<magnetron> macvr→ the most common way is to run Wine from a terminal. try that.
<dixon2081> well the release that is non beta or experimental, bazhang, i used sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop to aquire it, and i have had luck with this one so far
<sbuff> hi everybody
<macvr> magnetron: how? do i do that?
<bazhang> dixon2081, not the one from backports? just 4.1?
<magnetron> !wine | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<pi_> how to show all superblocks ?
<magnetron> !repeat | pi_
<macvr> magnetron: thanks.. i look into it..
<ubottu> pi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> dixon2081, what video card do you have? and how did you the install the drivers (ie from where)
<dixon2081> bazhang, i am not completely sure.
<dixon2081> bazhang -> i am using an integrated intel graphic and video card, as it came on my acer travelmate 2480 laptop
<bazhang> dixon2081, so kde4 works no prob, just cant use xfce4 nor gnome? is that right?
<dixon2081> bazhang that is correct, kde is no problem, but when i go to gnome or xfce4 there is an issue with both
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: is your xorg.conf populated ok?
<dixon2081> not sure
<The_ManU_212> hi
<elmestre> hello
<The_ManU_212> sometimes grub hangs after laoding stage 1.5 when tehre appears please wait
<The_ManU_212> sometimes it works and sometimes not
<The_ManU_212> primary amster is cdrom, secondary master is hdd, secondary slave is hdd
<dixon2081> bazhang can we pm? as this would be much easier
<The_ManU_212> boot suquence is 1st cdrom 2nd usb-card reader 3th hdd
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> dixon2081, better to keep it here; more eyes to spot errors/check etc
<kkelso> hello
<dixon2081> all the widgets on the taskbar just froze up and i cannot get to the terminal, and i understand wher you are coming from bazhang just thought that i would ask
<kkelso> I'm looking for some help. I'm having trouble with firefox freezing when I try to watch a video on Hulu. Any ideas?
<strange> hey guys,  lirc_mceusb2 has to be added in the kernel modules, how do i go about doing this?
<bazhang> dixon2081, what about alt f2 konsole
<sjefsape> what is the command for installing a new NIC driver?
<usr13> kkelso: Is it using flash player?
<usr13> (Not familiar with hulu
<kkelso> usr113: yes, I do believe Hulu.com uses flash. But I can get other flash sites to work just fine.
<SlimeyPete> sjefsape: you need to add the module to your kernel
<sampeng> hello!who can tell me how to use emacs with PHP?
<SlimeyPete> sjefsape: normally the driver will come with a README and/or INSTALL file which contains instructions
<SlimeyPete> sjefsape: of course, you might be lucky and find that there's a driver in the repositories :)
<SlimeyPete> sampeng: I think there's a #emacs
<SlimeyPete> or a ##emacs
<sampeng1987> Oh! thank you!
<usr13> kkelso: Well, they play ok for me.  I have FF 2.0.20
<rbowes> Hi - I just installed mysql-server on Intrepid.
<rbowes> It seems the Ubuntu install removes the "test" database
<sampeng> oh!tank you!
<usr13> 2.0.0.20
<sampeng> oh!why I can't update to 8.10
<sjefsape> SlimeyPete: okey. it is a tar.gz2 file
<rbowes> Anyone know how to re-create it, together with any permis + users?
<usr13> sampeng: What version are you onnow?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | sampeng
<ubottu> sampeng: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kkelso> usr13: both of my computers, running Ubuntu, Hulu will not work. I'm using FF 3.0.7
<dixon2081> bazhang, i did not know about the alt f2 shortcut, thank you i have installed the package that you suggested, now what do i do?
<kkelso> the video starts to load and then everything just freezes
<macvr> magnetron: hi... worked out the .wine folder... had to do a winecfg...  thanx... but i still dont know how to restore wine section to the applications menu, any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> sjefsape: that's an archive (a little bit like a "ZIP file"). Try double-clicking on the file - I think that'll open the archive manager to allow you to extract the files.
<l3d> was just wondering why is it a pain to fix a usb drive that wont mount due to it reading as in use because of a bad or non unmount. I mean why not make it easy to fix such things
<dixon2081> okay, just noticed something, dpkg always says that something is missing, but i think that there are no files listed under dpkg, anytips on that?
<sjefsape> SlimeyPete: will give it a go :)
<SlimeyPete> or else you can use "tar -xvjf filename.tar.gz2" in a terminal
<pingvinas> taw, it doesn't work anyay
<pingvinas> it doesn't create new .gconf or .gnome
<jrib> dixon2081: ntfs?
<dixon2081> ntfs?
<OptimusPrime> WHY IS MOOT DELETING THE THREADS ON /b/ ABOUT PIFTS.EXE? I THINK HE IS BEING PAID BY SYMANTEC, SEVERAL PIFTS THREADS HAVE 404d TODAY!!!!!1
<jrib> dixon2081: what filesystem?
<usr13> kkelso: Does firefox actually freeze?  Or just the movie player?
<jrib> dixon2081: erm, wrong nick, never mind
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: tar -xjvf <file.tar.bz2>
<dixon2081> i am using ubuntu 8.10 with kubuntu and xubuntu desktops
<FloridaGuy> just got a pc with an AMD Athon 64.....runing the 64bit version of mandriva....hows ubuntu's 64bit version
<usr13> kkelso: Check your system resources, Run top while trying to access a hulu video.
<l3d> is it better to dual boot or just use wubi
<kkelso> user13: FF completely freezes. I'll try that now
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: yeah, SlimeyPete told me :) Will try installing a new NIC driver to get inet. Hopefully it will do it :p
<jrib> dixon2081: pastebin your command and full output
<b1n42y> if i wanted to copy my ubuntu installation along with the applications i installed so i can just install it on another computer with the same architecture what program would i use
<jrib> !clone | b1n42y
<ubottu> b1n42y: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<macvr> hi all... i have a problem with menus...i had previously tried several programs and uninstalled them, after i uninstalled the programs, i also deleted the program item from the menu using edit menu , BUT when i reinstall the programs, the menu item is not installed!!! how do  i correct this? i need the menu item
<DiploCat> macvr, have you tried logging out and in?
<b1n42y> jrib: and ever knowledgeable bot thankyou
<jrib> macvr: delete the custom menu item you have created in ~/.config/ or ~/.local/share/applications/ (can't remember)
<macvr> DiploCat: log out, reboott nothing worked
<usr13> b1n42y: If it's the same architecture, you might want to just clone the HDD.
<dixon2081> ok so here is my pastebin for anyone who needs to take a look : http://pastebin.com/d420ff82b
<macvr> jrib will check it
<kkelso> usr13: I see a small spike but nothing major
<b1n42y> usr13: same architecture but different peripherals etc
<jrib> macvr: you shouldn't need to delete the menu item yourself when removing a program, maybe just restart the panel
<b1n42y> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<kkelso> had to force quit FF
<usr13> b1n42y: Looks to be good  info rom the bot
<macvr> jrib: oh... i was first time user then , didnt know what i was doing! neither do i know a lot now! he   he
<|Calmar|> Please help me with problem! After login I see this: http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/826/pic0593.jpg
<macvr> jrib: how do i restart the panel?
<jrib> macvr: you can logout and back in or do « killall gnome-panel »
<macvr> jrib: ok... i'v found a menu folder in the .config folder.. do i delete it?
<usr13> |Calmar|: Looks like your xorg config has gone haywire
<usr13> |Calmar|: What happened to get it like it is?
<ActionParsnip> |Calmar|: wow thats impressive
<b1n42y> |Calmar|: haha pretty colours,
<usr13> |Calmar|: Did you change video card?  Or..?
<usr13> |Calmar|: Did it work b4?
<Stevethepirate> Where does cron log to?
<EspenBe> I have a problem with my new laptop (HP) and docking station - I cannot get anything displayed on external monitor using the DVI-port on the docking station.  any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> |Calmar|: boot to recovery root console and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then reboot
<jerto> |Calmar|, It happened to me before. Are you dual screening ?
<hwilde> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hwilde> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DerFeindDerZeit> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<jrib> Stevethepirate: it sends mail to the user, I'm not sure it logs anywhere
<b1n42y> jrib: does my-packages hold list of packages to install or the packages themselves if the former does that mean i can just copy them to usr/cache/apt and proceed?
<DerFeindDerZeit> hey i am running pidgin 2.5.5 and it tells me that my ICQ plugin doestn work because the version of pidgin is too old. Is there another client wich works?
<Stevethepirate> jrib: ta.
<Stevethepirate> I will then just debug the program properly :D
<jrib> b1n42y: it's just a text file with package names and installation states
<|Calmar|> EspenBe: Sorry for my English... I tryed to change Gnome to KDE. After this i can't login. And i do something with xorg
<b1n42y> jrib: so if i copy my packages from where they live to the new computer in the appropraite place will it work ?
<Kartagis> hello
<hmw> |Calmar| how did you do that? *g* Looks like data is being disaplayed as text, where it should be an image (maybe the desktop)
<hmw> |Calmar| how did you end up with this screen?
<jrib> b1n42y: it will save you some downloading, yes
<b1n42y> jrib: woohoo
<Kartagis> I am running pidgin 2.5.2 and ICQ says my client is too old. but today I could login. how come?
<macvr> jrib: i'v found a ~/.config/menus folder it seems to have a lot of files relating to the menu selections... do i delete the whole folder? or just the files inside it?
<jrib> macvr: I really thing it ~/.local/share/applications/ you want
<jrib> think even
<|Calmar|> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will try run this
<ziroday> Kartagis: ICQ changed something? The folks in #pidgin always know best
<qweqweqweqwe> test
<aldren> i think so, yesterday it was working fine
<macvr> jrib: that just has a huge list of all the applications installed... but nothing related to the menu selections... which do i delete?
<ziroday> qweqweqweqwe: we can't see you, but #test might be better
<aldren> today, the message is the same always, my pidgin version is too old to use icq protocol and bla bla bla
<hwilde> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<SeReF> s.a
<b1n42y> hwilde: sifnt scroll up to read that
<ziroday> aldren: ICQ in the version of pidgin in ubuntu appears borked, ask in #pidgin for more details
<hwilde> b1n42y, ? u talkin to me
<aldren> ziroday, okdok :_
<aldren> :)
<b1n42y> ..
<ActionParsnip> aldren: you need the pidgin from getdeb. it works well
<ActionParsnip> aldren: its a newer version as the standard repos dont have the new version yet
<Silkjc> Aha I found the problem..it's when I have over 3gb of memory..even though i'm running AMD64!
<Silkjc> So the question is, how can I make ubuntu boot and ignore the second memory DIMM?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: maybe you need a bios upgrade (risky)
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582075
<macvr> jrib: ? any thoughts? just wanna be sure before i mess up any further
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: theres a boot option to specify ram amount. maybe it will make it nice
<boingboing> Hi. How can I change the proxy server in my laptop (Acer Aspire 5570) so I could connect through wifi. Thanks.
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Ty will try
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: use mem=2048
<ziroday> boingboing: System > Preferences > Network Proxy?
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: I tried mem=2000M earlier and it seemed to crash X on boot
<jrib> macvr: copy both directories somewhere and play :)
<macvr> jrib: that sound fun!!! ok... will try..thanx
<myildirim> test
<boingboing> I did that already but it didn't work. :(
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  changing GNOME theme hasn't worked properly on this laptop since Intrepid, without or without compiz.  GTK2 colors are not applied and window themes change bitmaps but not colors.  any idea on how to debug this?
<dixon2081> i have another question how would i unlock the right click option on the desktop of KDE 4.1 and also unlock all of the widgits on the taskbar?
<boingboing> ziroday, do you think there is a problem with my drivers?
<yao_ziyuan> what's the name of that crash report tool?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: did you run: sudo update-grub    after yu editted the file?
<boingboing> I'm using an Acer Aspire 5570ANWXCi.
<vallhalla811> !cloud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cloud
<ziroday> boingboing: it shouldn't be? Perhaps its your settings? Can you verify the proxy is setup correctly?
<terrymulv> is trying to get broadband 3g modem working.. am having a problem installing a package..
<jrib> yao_ziyuan: apport?
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Ah no, I take it I should?
<boingboing> ziroday, How do I verify if the proxy is set up correctly?
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: yes
<ziroday> boingboing: is it your proxy?
<yao_ziyuan> jrib: ok
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Ty will try
<boingboing> ziroday: Yes. Our school provided the proxy so I guess it's already okay.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm removing apport. it only leaks my password...
<yao_ziyuan> or clipboard or other sensitive data
<boingboing> ziroday: How do I know if my wifi card is using the correct driver? How do I detect what my wifi card is? Thanks.
<ziroday> boingboing: right, its probably best you ask them how to configure it. You might also want to try the autodetect proxy settings in firefox
<ziroday> boingboing: if your wireless card is inbuilt you can check with lspci
<gs94> hey guys, is there a way to register an extension in an EXISTING mime type ?
<ziroday> gs94: you mean change a mimetype?
<gs94> ziroday: you can say that, i want to put a 'type' tag in a mime xml file but it gets deleted by update-mime-database
<gs94> ziroday: it's for mht files, MIME html
<ziroday> gs94: ah not familiar with that sorry.
<boingboing> ziroday: I just ran "lspci" on the terminal and here's a snippet of the output:  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02).
<angelo> ciao
<gs94> ziroday: ok thanks anyway
<panesar_sandeep>  hi, i wish to spread the word for ubuntu to like my school, collg etc, can i get any presentation help from anywhere so as that i can approach the authorities there in a more proff way
<jrib> gs94: yeah, it's a pain.  http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/mimetypes-modifying.html.en
<ziroday> boingboing: yep thats your wireless card, the intel drivers for it should be fine
<ziroday> panesar_sandeep: you might want to ask your loco
<panesar_sandeep> ziroday, loco ??
<panesar_sandeep> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ziroday> panesar_sandeep: I presume you are in India?
<panesar_sandeep> ziroday, yes
<dixon2081>  how do i get the task bar panel to become unlocked in kde 4.1? and how would i get the right click option to become unlocked?
<gs94> jrib: thanks a lot
<ziroday> panesar_sandeep: join #ubuntu-in, they are the indian loco
<panesar_sandeep> ziroday, thank u
<ziroday> dixon2081: #kubuntu will probably be better
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: right click desktop -> unlock widgets
<boingboing> ziroday: So I don't have to worry about the drivers, then. I followed all the directions provided by our school (e.g., set to DHCP, etc) but I couldn't connect through wifi. :(
<ziroday> boingboing: I would strongly recommend asking them, but the drivers for your card should not be a worry.
<dixon2081> cant get the right click option to work not even on the desktop O.o
<boingboing> ziroday: Okay. Thanks a lot. :)
<ozgurv> asdasda
<ziroday> boingboing: sorry I can't help you anymore
<ziroday> ozgurv: we can't see you.
<ozgurv> ozgurv
<ActionParsnip> !mouse | dixon2081
<ubottu> dixon2081: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: check its plugged in fully too
<maxagaz> how to get the size of a directory (in bash) ?
<ikonia> maxagaz: du - h
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: du -h
<ikonia> maxagaz: du -h
<ActionParsnip> ECHO echo ....
<jrib> maxagaz: du -sh
<dixon2081> i am on a laptop, and the mouse is a touch pad with the right button and the left button
<maxagaz> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !touchpad | dixon2081
<ubottu> dixon2081: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: Setting mem=2048M results in a garbled display, i'm assuming when X loads. Physically removing the second DIMM works though
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: i'd look at a bios upgrade personally but it is risky
<Silkjc> hmm
<macvr> jrib: i tried with both folders for the menu restore... .config/menus deletion did the trick...all menus restored but when i delete the local/share/applications it deletes a lot of the menu items! why is that? is that since they are not the default in 8.10? but where used default in 8.04? any ideas?
<Silkjc> ActionParsnip: I'd say it's intentionally locked down (Sony vaio) x.x
<jrib> macvr: everything there is custom, created through some action by the user
<ozgurv> slm
<macvr> jrib: i didnt understand... the local share where created since i custom added them ?
<ozgurv> 'slm
<jrib> macvr: yes, either through the menu editing tool or by creating custom applications to handle certian filetypes in nautilus
<dixon2081> hmm... that did not help me out at all, the right mouse bbutton is still not working
<ozgurv> "slm
<dixon2081> *button
<ozgurv> slm\
<macvr> jrib: oh.. ok.. so when i deleted the local folder , the default settings where restored... ok.. thanx for the help... this menu issue was bugging me for a long time..
<jrib> macvr: right.  no problem
<ActionParsnip> Silkjc: they must have a bios update path
<CrocoJet> is necessary make install cups-pdf at intrepid ubuntu?
<ozgurv> ozgurv
<chazzwazzer> test
<Pici> ozgurv: Please stop.
<hollywoodb> CrocoJet: cups-pdf lets you print to pdf file, it's only necessary if you want that functionality
<Gambler132> OMG there are that many UBUNTU users!!! Wow retarded users of linux is growing
<macvr> !clon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clon
<macvr> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<macvr> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ozgurv> am
<macvr> !cloning
<ozgurv> selam
<bazhang> macvr, please /msg ubottu
<Pici> !tr | ozgurv
<ubottu> ozgurv: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<hzxu> hello, I am new
<macvr> bazhang: oh... i had forgotten how to do that!  thanx
<CrocoJet> Gambler132, but this option "print to file", do not make same thing (print to pdf) ?
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: he's gone, and he's a troll
<m3gaman> Do I need to install something extra within ubuntu 8.10 to enable VPN? I see the option in connection manager I am just not able to click add or some reason.
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | m3gaman
<ubottu> m3gaman: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hollywoodb> CrocoJet: you can print to a *.ps file, but not pdf, unless you have cups-pdf
<m3gaman> ActionParsnip, thanks
<CrocoJet> hollywoodb, strange ...  because have two options .pdf and .ps
<CrocoJet> and no cups-pdf installed here
<mithro> so does anyone have a PPA with a pidgin which fixes the ICQ out of date bug?
<alphakamp> I got the tzdate update yesterday, it corrected DST, but today the time is off by an hr and a half (ubuntu server 8.04) anyone else exp this?
<ActionParsnip> mithro: ive the address of getdeb that has the newer version on
<erikk1> hello there!
<Pici> mithro: The Ubuntu developers are working on pushing out a fix.
<mithro> ActionParsnip: that could work
<erikk1> can anyone help me with installing pidgin-2-5-5-0 from source?
<ActionParsnip> mithro: http://www.getdeb.net/release/3960
<sam92> erikk1, you don't need to install from source
<ActionParsnip> mithro: uninstall the old first
<sam92> ok..
 * mithro is impatient - I tried building from the jaunty deb but ran into some probelsm
<ActionParsnip> erikk1: http://www.getdeb.net/release/3960
<erikk1> ther is no deb package on the website and i dont get actual reps with apt
<LOVELINUX> Hi.. are there someone there knows how to connect to a wireless internet .. i cant figure out how i do ? i have tried with wi fi, wire shark, but i cant figure it out ..
<ActionParsnip> mithro: if you are using intrepid, you will get issues. Thats why its a jaunty deb
<erikk1> anyway... it should work, but i get an "no makefile"-error
<hmw> LOVELINUX: i installed wicd, worked fine.
<LOVELINUX> hmw:  wicd ?
<sam92> LOVELINUX, just click on the networkmanager applet in your panel
<sam92> if your card was detected properly
<Silkjc> Whats the difference between passing mem=x to the kernel and using uppermem=x in grub?
<LOVELINUX> sam92:  Hm yes and then what..
<hmw> LOVELINUX: if you tried to make it work with network manager installed, and dont find more info on the web, go and replace NM with wicd.
<LOVELINUX> sam92:  its cause there is some wireless network in my area and i dont know how to connect to it..
<m3gaman> is RDP available in linux?
<alphakamp> I got the tzdate update yesterday, it corrected DST, but today the time is off by an hr and a half (ubuntu server 8.04) anyone else exp this?
<Guest55475> german
<LOVELINUX> hmw:  its cause there is some wireless network in my area and i dont know how to connect to it..
<Pici> !de | Guest55475
<ubottu> Guest55475: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest55475> thanks^^
<Pici> alphakamp: That tzdata update was actually from about a week ago, likely your server is not set to the correct timezone.
<alphakamp> Pici: dpk-reconfigure tzdata? should do it?
<BobSapp> I have a problem with my wifi drivers. Ubuntu doesnt work with the builtin wifi, but i can make/install wireless-compat from source.  the problem is I want to use xen and when i installed the xen kernel etc the wireless drivers wont compile anymore.
<Pici> alphakamp: I believe  so
<BobSapp> does anyone know how to get 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<BobSapp> working with xen?
<BobSapp> im not against recompiling my entire kernel if i have to
<jestinjoy>  i tried editing gdm.conf to change the default login window.....it works fine bt shows the errror at startup...."cant open circle.xml".circle is the theme name
<sam92> LOVELINUX: aren't there any wireless networks shown?
<LOVELINUX> sam92:  no, and i got a wireless 2 m from me, so i dont understand it ..
<KalEl> hi, i want to buy a ubuntu laptop. i can install ubuntu myself, but i of course do not want to pay for any other os if it is already installed in it. which vendor can i get such a laptop from?
<Soopa> hi all
<sam92> lovelinux: have you ever connected to another wlan? so is the card detected?
<pwuertz> hey, does anyone remember the "the pidgin version is too old for icq"-bug url? I can't find the bug in launchpad :/
<bazhang> KalEl, please come discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KalEl> ok thanks
<Soopa> i have a crontab entry that looks like "0 1 * * * /home/user/blah.sh"
<Soopa> that should make it run at 1:00am every day, right?
<perlmonkey> how do I get mysqld to start up automatically
<jrib> Soopa: yes
<LOVELINUX> sam92:  yes one of my frends .. and it stands there .. and then there says "2days ago" beside it.
<jrib> perlmonkey: install it
<nille__> hi
<Soopa> jrib: okay, how can I tell if it did run?  I tried to look at /var/log/cron, but it doesn't exist
<perlmonkey> jrib: it is installed, but its not starting automatically on start up
<jrib> perlmonkey: did you install it using apt?
<perlmonkey> jrib: no i installed it with mythubuntu live cd
<jrib> Soopa: check your local mail for the user or put something in the script like "touch /somefile"
<jrib> perlmonkey: did you use apt to install a package from the repositories?  What package?
<perlmonkey> jrib: after installing from the cd i did do an apt-get update and upgrade
<Soopa> jrib: okay, I'll try that.. thanks
<jrib> perlmonkey: so you chose to install the server during the install?
<komputer5> #surabaya
<perlmonkey> jrib: with mythubuntu mysqld is installed by default as its required to use mythtv
<komputer5> #surabaya
<Pici> komputer5: /join
<jrib> perlmonkey: #ubuntu-mythtv as I'm not familiar with mythbuntu then.  If they just use the ubuntu package, it should be sarting by default though
<perlmonkey> jrib: ok thanks
<perlmonkey> ﻿/join #ubuntu-mythtv
<m3gaman> can you install the RDP protocol in linux? to allow the linux box to accept RDP connections?
<simplexio> m3gaman: not sure about rdp, but vnc is supported
<perlmonkey> strange im not able to join any channels
<m3gaman> simplexio, yeah, I have VNC installed and running...just always seems to be a little slower then RDP..from my windows experience anyway...thanks though...I will see what I can find online...much appreciated
<corigo1> I lost my notes... which file holds apt's get configuration list?
<simplexio> m3gaman: rdesktop handls client part in linux, but far as i know there is no rdp server software
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: check PM
<m3gaman> simplexio, that sucks..lol..thanks though...was worth a shot I guess :)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ta
<simplexio> m3gaman: vnc fast enoght and between two linux desktops you can use better options like X etc
<m3gaman> simplexio, I am connecting from my windows box to my linux box...just find the screen refreshes slow for some reason...
<albacker> Hello guys, what is the app for changin the font size in windows?  gnome-font-properties (i think it was this, but now i dont even have that) ?
<erUSUL> corigo1: /etc/apt/sources.list and the files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<respecting> hi i have installed maven using apt-get install maven2 but i need now to configure the proxy(file setting.xml) but i don't know where is located this file (the maven installation)?
<erUSUL> albacker: System>Preferences>Appearance
<albacker> erUSUL, if i dont use GNOME?
<erUSUL> respecting: probably under some dir in /etc/ ?
<czesioibiedronka> hi
<czesioibiedronka> Is it possible to change numbers in footnote to be a subscript in openoffice? Cause I didn't find that option anyware
<erUSUL> albacker: if you do not use gnome you have to use the specific program or file of the window manager you are using i guess
<albacker> erUSUL, thanks i lot. I use fluxbox but i use also gnome-settings-daemon. WHen i said if i dont use gnome i meant if i dont have gnome-panel ? but that can be found in gnome-control-center too. Thanks.
<respecting> great
<erUSUL> albacker: well then the fon used in windows names should be responsability of fluxbox not any gnome settings afaics
<respecting> who said under /etc
<respecting> yeah erUSUL thank you very very mich
<respecting> much :)
<erUSUL> respecting: no problem
<respecting> working
<albacker> erUSUL, i told you, i'm running fluxbox and gnome-settings-daemon (the daemon loads all gnome settings, including GTK/icons themes, and also font properties). Thanks tho
<skizz87> ciao a tutti canale
<FreshPrince> anybody got skype installen? i've some problems with the audio on skype.. i can't use the sound device... hm can anybody help?
<skizz87> per il canale italia?
<quibbler> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<skizz87> thanks so much
<FreshPrince> no problema
<FreshPrince> .
<FreshPrince> :P
<Highbeamer-6-> hi everyone
<Highbeamer-6-> i have a small problem with my ubuntu cd
<Highbeamer-6-> can´t boot from the cd
<dixon2081> brb
<Highbeamer-6-> could someone help me?
<erUSUL> Highbeamer-6-: any error msg?
<perlmonkey> hello
<Highbeamer-6-> ya
<hmw> !ask | Highbeamer-6-
<ubottu> Highbeamer-6-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Highbeamer-6-> it says bug .. number... in bios
<Highbeamer-6-> ok =)
<rmrfslash> I'm waiting for my new laptop and deciding to go w/ kubuntu or ubuntu
<m3gaman> just dual boot...best of both worlds
<rmrfslash> I used to use Ubuntu, now I'm using Kubuntu, but I'm wondering if things are more polished on Ubuntu and trickle down to Kubuntu
<rmrfslash> I do find that Kubuntu is buggy as hell at times
<x4d> rmrfslash: I tried kubuntu last week and I'm back in ubuntu...
<rmrfslash> or more so, kde 4.2
<rmrfslash> x4d, why?
<rmrfslash> bugs?
<Highbeamer-6-> my problem is: i cant boot from my ubuntu cd, it just says there is a bug in my bios and some numbers
<erUSUL> Highbeamer-6-: ouch! never seen that type of error before
<x4d> rmrfslash: I installed 4.2 and there were some graphical glitches, also sound problems
<Highbeamer-6-> could it help to copy it into the chat?
<perlmonkey> i need to upgrade my ubuntu to the latest version, i don't know what version im running at moment and i don't want to break it. any advice?
<Dr_willis> Try making a bootable thumbdrive instead Highbeamer-6- and see if that boots/works.
<x4d> rmrfslash: I just didn't have the patience to start fixing things
<rmrfslash> Why do people even deal w/ KDE? From my experience, it's never been "stable"
<Dr_willis> perlmonkey,  if it works.. leave it alone.. why do you 'need' to upgrade?
<rmrfslash> My buddy is a die-hard KDE fan
<rmrfslash> got me to convert for a little while
<yow|x2> Highbeamer-6- - make sure the bios doesnt antivirus detection enabled
<x4d> rmrfslash: but I tried, linux mint kde 6 rc1, opensuse 11.1 kde 4.2, fedora kde 4.2 also
<Highbeamer-6-> @ dr_willis ) thumbdrive = harddrive?  i´m german, can´t understand everything ;)
<rmrfslash> I agree KDE is nicer looking w/ "glass-like" effects and stuff
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rmrfslash> true
<perlmonkey> Dr_willis: the problem is the mythtv-frontend I'm using is saying its not compatible with the mythtv-backend machine I just setup which is using mythbuntu 8.10, says network is 4.0 and client is 3.1
<Dr_willis> Highbeamer-6-,  Thumbdrive - ya know ya got 4 fingers and a thumb. :) a little usb hard drive about the size of your thumb.
<Dr_willis> !upgrade | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<perlmonkey> thanks
<Highbeamer-6-> aah ok thanks
<x4d> rmrfslash: And I think linux mint 6 kde was probably the best option of the KDE 4.2 distros
<scizzo-> anyone knows a good chm or pdf terminal/console viewer? if such a thing exists?
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: your experience is anecdotal and "Anecdotal evidence is not evidence at all" XD
<erUSUL> scizzo-: there is a pdf2txt then you can pipe that to "less"
<Dr_willis> scizzo-,  perhaps find one that converts chm to html. and use a browser.
<erUSUL> scizzo-: oops is pdf2html...
<perlmonkey> how do i check what version of ubuntu i have installed?
<HIjustme> usser: hi, what was the cmd?
<HIjustme> usser: it now says direct rendering
<yow|x2> perlmonkey - cat /etc/lsb-release
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<perlmonkey> yow|x2 many thanks
<usser> HIjustme, did you reinstall already?
<yow|x2> np
<erUSUL> !version | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<perlmonkey> I'm running 8.04
<HIjustme> usser: no, i have the livecd in, but i dont think i booted from it
<ActionParsnip1> or if you just want the codenmae (intrepi / hardy / gutsy) lsb_release -c
<usser> HIjustme, why not?
<n8tuserf> HIjustme-> is your current os windows or linux ?
<perlmonkey> the Upgrade documentation on Ubuntu says you can upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 8.10, but I'm running just 8.04 (not LTS) can I still upgrade?
<ActionParsnip1> perlmonkey: sure
<perlmonkey> cool
<angsthas3> hi, i need some help
<HIjustme> n8tuserf: It was originally xp but dual booted with 8.04, im runnning 8.04 atm
<ActionParsnip1> ask the room angsthas3
<HIjustme> usser: i dont know, no menu has come up to try it, like before
<usser> HIjustme, well is it your customized desktop you are seeing in front of you or livecd default? surely you'd distinguish your setup from livecd one :)
<ActionParsnip1> HIjustme: make sure your bios is set to boot from cd first, or use F11 and select the cd as boot
<HIjustme> usser: custom
<usser> HIjustme, your files are there in your home directory?
<HIjustme> usser: yep
<roshan08> i am mirroring ubuntu repo for local use for 8.04 and 8.10 which directories can i omit
<ioi> how can i have firefox in hindi ?
<HIjustme> usser: i just ran the game, but still got the low fps(30fps max)
<usser> HIjustme, open up terminal? what the CLI invitation say? something like user@yourmachinename?
<angsthas3> does somebody know how to change the standard path of my terminal ? my terminal always starts with my root directory, can i change this path ?
<usser> HIjustme, what game is that?
<ActionParsnip1> !hindi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hindi
<HIjustme> usser:ET
<usser> HIjustme, enemy territory on intel cards? 30fps actually sounds normal
<HIjustme> usser:gareth@gareth-desktop:~$
<angsthas3> does somebody know how to change the standard path of my terminal ? my terminal always starts with my root directory, can i change this path ? i mean home directory
<__simon__> Im trying to connect to my desktop with vncview (yes vino is enabled), but all I get is "Connected to RFB server, using protocol version 3.7" and nothing happens
<ActionParsnip1> ioi: https://addons.mozilla.org/hu/firefox/addon/598?lang=en-US
<HIjustme> usser: hehe
<Boohbah> angsthas3: somewhere in the gnome-terminal config you can set it to be a login shell. then you should start in your home dir
<Lartza_> Hi. We ahve AC/DC adaptors as internet solution. Can linux/ubuntu saomehow break them?
<usser> HIjustme, can you pastebin output of glxinfo, the whole thing
<kane77> how do I write EUR sign in ubuntu?
<Lartza_> kane77: €
<ActionParsnip1> angsthas3: customise the terminal and set the start point
<ioi>  ActionParsnip1: will this help me to have all the layout in hindi ?
<__simon__> Lartza_: AC/DC adapters as internet solution?
<beni-> hi, how can i change the language of my system to english? (it is german at the moment... e.g. when i run aptitude, i see "Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig")
<HIjustme> usser:http://paste.ubuntu.com/129295/
<roshan08> anybody can help me in mirroring ubuntu
<usser> HIjustme, try latest openarena, as i dont have ET on this laptop, with openarena i can at least tell you how much fps im getting on my intel card
<Lartza_> kane77: Alt Gr + E
<ActionParsnip1> angsthas3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46539
<Boohbah> beni-: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<sami2> Hello people ...
<sami2> i just installed ubuntu (not for the first time) but have been having many problems with it ...one which i cannot fix bymy self is moounting the HDD that i installed the ubuntu files in ..i was wondering if some could help me how to mount it ..:D
<Lartza_> _simon_: Yes, one adapter goes to room with modem, wire from modem to adapter, other near computer, wire to computer
<HIjustme> usser:whats openarena
<usser> HIjustme, yep you got it, the driver now works
<kane77> Lartza_, for me it only selects settings menu item in xchat :(
<sami2> Hello people ...
<sami2> i just installed ubuntu (not for the first time) but have been having many problems with it ...one which i cannot fix bymy self is moounting the HDD that i installed the ubuntu files in ..i was wondering if some could help me how to mount it ..:D
<H3l1c0pt3r> how can i convert cue/bin files to an ISO, or mount cue/bin files... (even if its an app in wine that works good that is fine with me)
<Boohbah> sami2: mount /dev/hdX /mnt/point
<usser> HIjustme, openarena.ws
<sami2> thx
<usser> HIjustme, http://openarena.ws
<ActionParsnip1> !fstab | sami2
<__simon__> Lartza_: No, no operating system in the world could break them, no matter how evil
<ubottu> sami2: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sami2> oh ok
<HIjustme> usser: oh
<Boohbah> sami2: yeah listen to ubottu and ActionParsnip1 they know what they're talking about :)
<sami2> k
<Lartza_> I have noticed they break easily on ubuntu, may be just coincidence. I changed to ubuntu yesterday and one broke last night
 * ActionParsnip1 looks at ubottu and shrugs
<ActionParsnip1> hhehe
<ActionParsnip1> cheers Boohbah
<fr> ciao
<HIjustme> usser: you want me to get that or?
<fr> ce qualche italiano
<dixon2081> how would i set gnome back to defaults, via the terminal, what do i need to enter?
<ActionParsnip1> !it | fr
<ubottu> fr: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Errietta> hi
<Errietta> didnt linus something create linux?
<kane77> and I have another question.. why all my processes have nice level of 20?
<__simon__> Lartza_: Well if the hard drive breaks an a piece of the disk where ubuntu resides hit one of the adapters you could claim ubuntu broke your adapter
<Boohbah> Errietta: yes that was linus torvalds, back in 1991
<fr> grazie mille
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: linux torvalds created and maintains the kernel
<usser> HIjustme, if you can... so we can compare perfomance, but it looks like the driver is working
<kane77> Errietta, depends on what you mean by Linux
<Errietta> thanks
<Errietta> cuz i have an idiot
<Errietta> saying the africans did
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: that is what is linux, Ubuntu is not linux, its a distribution
<kane77> Errietta, if you mean the kernel then yes, Linus did it
<angsthas3> how can i change the path to my home directoy in terminal?it always starts with *******:/home/username and that is what i want to change
<Errietta> he's not african right?
<Errietta> I KNOW
<FloodBot1> Errietta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Errietta> i mean the kernel
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: ubuntu is an african word meaning 'together'
<HIjustme> usser: ok, btw will an upgrade to 8.10 or another distro be better for my card in et?
<Lartza_> Does ubuntu use internet differetly? Keep more connections alive or something that could break those adapters?
<Boohbah> Errietta: no linus is from finland
<Dr_willis> using enter all the time.. makes it sound like you are out of breath...
<Errietta> ok
<Errietta> thanks a lot
<Errietta> now ill finally make that idiot shut up
<Errietta> :)
<usser> HIjustme, yes. intel driver is opensource and improving all the time, the driver from intrepid is definitely better than the one in hardy
<ActionParsnip1> Lartza_: no it uses the same network layers as the other linuxes via the ISO model and TCP/IP
<Vigo> Errietta: Yes, Linus Torvalds wrote the Minix , Minix is now Linux, or something, wikipedia is great
<H3l1c0pt3r> wow that was... interesting
<beni-> Boohbah: thank you, that worked for me :)
<H3l1c0pt3r> how can i convert cue/bin files to an ISO, or mount cue/bin files... (even if its an app in wine that works good that is fine with me)
<Dr_willis> Minix was out befor linux.. and minix still exists. :)
<usser> Vigo, nah he wrote a clone of minix
<sami2> i dont get what to do :s
<Boohbah> Vigo: Andrew S. Tanenbaum created MINIX at Vrije Universiteit in Amsterdam
<ikonia> Vigo: minix is nothing to do with linus
<Vigo> Oh ok, thank you
<__simon__> Lartza_: It is not possible, TCP/IP is still TCP/IP no matter what OS or modem or virtual cable you have
<Dr_willis> !find bchunk
<ubottu> Found: bchunk
<Dr_willis> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-7 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<HIjustme> usser: oh, il upgrade then :P
<ActionParsnip1> __simon__: if it doesnt conform to the RFC for TCP/IP   its not TCP/IP
<sami2> ubottu: i dont knw what to do ..i'm confused :S
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boohbah> Vigo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanenbaum-Torvalds_debate
<H3l1c0pt3r> Dr_willis, is that in repo?
<Dr_willis> H3l1c0pt3r,  see bchunk.. but if its a copy protected game.. it might not work right afterwards
<H3l1c0pt3r> synaptic?
<sami2> ubottu: i dont knw what to do ..i'm confused :S
<Dr_willis> H3l1c0pt3r,  yes.. :) the bot just said so... 'in component universe'
<sachac> My last dist-upgrade broke svn, which is now giving me Network socket initialization failed. Google says it may have something to do with libgcrypt, but I've tried reinstalling that. Any other clues? =(
<HIjustme> usser: if I upgrade will I lose all current files?
<sami2> ubottu: i dont knw what to do ..i'm confused :S
<Dr_willis> H3l1c0pt3r,  thers also fuseiso and/or isofuse (or somthing like that) - whuich can mount iso/and other cd image files
<Vigo> Good read
<__simon__> ActionParsnip1: I doubt you could get away with not using a standard protocol in a popular operating system
<Dr_willis> sami2,  thats a BOT you are talking to
<FloridaGuy> 64bit version of 8.10 is awesome
<Boohbah> HIjustme: a dist-upgrade will leave your configs and home directory in tact
<H3l1c0pt3r> Dr_willis, ok thx
<orudie> how to exit from vim ?
<Dr_willis> !bot | sami2
<ubottu> sami2: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<usser> HIjustme, if upgrade goes smooth, you shouldn't. if it breaks then you can possibly loose all information. i'd backup if i were you
<Pici> orudie: :q!
<__simon__> ActionParsnip1: And it is the network adapter that decides so ubuntu has nothing to do with it anyway
<orudie> Pici, ?
<Dr_willis> orudie,  escape key, :wq to save/exit.. or q to exit
<angsthas3> how can i change the path to my home directoy in terminal?it always starts with *******:/home/username and that is what i want to change
<Dr_willis> orudie,  you may want to try out the 'vimtutor' program. or read a few vim guides... real soon
<sachac> Downgrading to the old subversion...
<sachac> angsthas3: Do you mean changing your prompt?
<orudie> i hit q nothing happens
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  you mean the HOSTNAME ? or just change the prompt
<__simon__> orudie: one solution, get emacs
<Boohbah> orudie: http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vimqrc.html
<ActionParsnip1> __simon__: well ubuntu implemets the levels and will be compliant
<Boohbah> orudie: everything you wanted to know about vim!
<HIjustme> usser: ok, ill go try, thanks dude
<Dr_willis> orudie,  escape key. then the : key.. then q
<sami2> Ubottu: Hey!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hey!
<sami2> i cant seem to find my HDD where i installed unbuntu without partitioning
<usser> HIjustme, no problem
<syockit> orudie: type colon first, then type q!
<putri> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> __simon__: all you need to do is tell ubuntu how to communicate with the network device as well as what services it can off the OS it it will work
<sachac> angsthas3: Please don't privatemsg me.
<Pici> sami2: ubottu is not a person, its a robot, it cannot respond to you
<orudie> hehe
<putri> help me pls
<Vigo> emacs is fun
<angsthas3> just change the prompt
<Dr_willis> !love | sami2
<ubottu> sami2: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<fr> what's time is it???
<sky_> hi today my Pidgin said that i have old version
<Coded1> hello all, I need to use a web site (gov) that for some reason only supports ff2.0 and IE 6+ (also needs java vm) I went to mozilla.com and downloaded ff2.0 and it runs.  the only problem is that it cant see my java install, is there a way to install this via apt-get or does some one know how I can get ff2.0 to see my java vm ?
<sky_> how i can update it ?
<sachac> angsthas3: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<ActionParsnip1> sami2: run: sudo fdisk -l   you will see your partitions
<Boohbah> !ask | putri
<ubottu> putri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<angsthas3> so that i do not need to change directory
<orudie> thanx
<__simon__> ActionParsnip1: and thats why ubuntu could never break eternal network nodes
<Boohbah> fr: it's 6:34
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install pidgin
<orudie> how do you get to the sepcific line number in nano ?
<syockit> Coded1: you have to link the plugins
<arquebus> orudie: you could also try cream which is an easier to use version of vim
<sky_> ActionParsnip1: ??
<ActionParsnip1> __simon__: define "nodes"
<sami2> Ubuttu: how do u mount the HDD where i installed unbuntu without partitioning?
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  you can read the 'bash prompt howto' and learn more about the prompt then you would EVER knew existed. :)
<MrSunshine_> humm, development package for Qt in ubuntu ? :/
<orudie> arquebus, can i use nano ?
<putri> how to fix this                    error: ‘struct video_device’ has no member named ‘hardware’
<x4d> Now that you mentioned emacs and vim... what would you suggest for PHP? I'm used to writing with TextMate on a mac but I've been thinking about seeing what's so great about vim and emacs...
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: if you run that command, pidgin and only pidgin will be upgraded from the repos
<fr> boohbah :you are in american
<arquebus> orudie: yes, or vile
<sachac> x4d: I really like using Emacs, although you do need to learn a bit in order to make the most of it.
<sky_> ActionParsnip1: ok
<m3gaman> anyone point me towards a site that does a comparison between windows/linux - what im looking for is something that shows a command in windows and it's so called linux equivalent...thanks
<ActionParsnip1> MrSunshine_: apt-cache search qt | grep dev
<__simon__> ActionParsnip1: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=network+node
<syockit> x4d: I really like using Vim, although you do need to learn a bit in order to make the most of it
<Dr_willis> x4d,  learn to use vi, its the kind of editor that is  almost universial. :) at least learn the basics of it.
<MrSunshine_> ActionParsnip1: ough .. thats alot :/
<orudie> how do you get to the sepcific line number in nano ?
<sky_> ActionParsnip1: oh yes only ICQ protocol say this
<_moro_bana_> hello, i have problem with downloading youtube videos, they play on the browser when i click download on savetube?help
<x4d> sachac: how is the code completion?
<sachac> m3gaman: Yes, Googling for windows linux equivalents gets you lots of stuff.
<putri> :( sob
<arquebus> orudie: just use the arrow keys
<Boohbah> fr: yes, pacific time zone
<Dr_willis> orudie,  try 'man nano' and read the docs? it might not have that feature.
<ActionParsnip1> __simon__: i know exactly what a network node is. I want to know what ou mean by network node. dont ggive me that googleitfor you stuff or i'll just ignore you
<Pici> sky_: Its a known issue, the Ubuntu developers are working to resolve it, please be patient.
<Coded1> syockit, do you know the plugin folder I need to link 2?  i have ff2.0 installed @ '~/firefox2' and there is a plugins folder where I coppied libjavaplugin_oji.so but no luck
<sachac> x4d: Hmm, I don't know, I've never bothered to set it up. I use tags to jump around to function definitions a lot, though.
<tritium> m3gaman: there are many linux commands for which there are no Windows equivalent.  Don't limit yourself.
<Pici> orudie: press esc-g
<orudie> Dr_willis, it does i just dont remember
<Dr_willis> I hate nano. :)
<ActionParsnip1> __simon__: i'm helping you out of the goodness of my heart and yuo give me disrespect like that, who do you think you are
<HIjustme> usser: its upgrading now atm. maybe it will give me better fps,i hope so :D
<sky_> Pici: AOL blocks alternative client Pidgin ? :X
<fr> AS
<angsthas3> thank you
<fr> AH
<fr> I UNDERSTEEND
<HIjustme> usser: do you know much about wireless on linux?
<__simon__> ActionParsnip1: lol you arent helping me, I was helping Lartza_ and you started talking about networks with me xD
<syockit> Coded1: I have not done user install for a long time, I've forgotten where to put what
<Pici> sky_: They made a protocol update and we need to adjust now.
<sami2> HELLO i just installed unbuntu not for the first time and installed it on my D drive and cant seem to find it on unbuntu ..how do i mount it?
<fr> i am italian
<usser> HIjustme, not really, its always kind of worked for me
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I m using thinkpad x200s the external vga output works fine, it just cant detect correct second screen resolution. how can I fix this?
<erictus_1> hello funkyHat
<ActionParsnip1> __simon__: __simon__: ActionParsnip1: and thats why ubuntu could never break eternal network nodes
<Dr_willis> sami2,  thats really confusing.. You mean your new install. cant see the old installs filesystem?
<HIjustme> Can somebody take a look here and help me out please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082467
<sami2> HELLO i just installed unbuntu not for the first time and installed it on my D drive and cant seem to find it on unbuntu ..how do i mount it?
<erictus_1> can you help me with my openvpn
<fr> hello all
<fr> helleeeeeeeeeeee
<sami2> HELLO i just installed unbuntu not for the first time and installed it on my D drive and cant seem to find it on unbuntu ..how do i mount it?
<ActionParsnip1> __simon__: so i was clarifying your point. A node on a network is a connectivity device or an end system
<tritium> fr: stop that, please
<__simon__> ActionParsnip1: Yes, I didnt realize you were trying to help me, I thought you were trying to prove me wrong for what I said to the other guy
<Dr_willis> sami2,   tjheres no need to flood that fast.
<Pici> fr: Are you looking for the itialian channel or do you have an English support question?
<erictus_1> any one knows in openvpn client
<sami2> ok
<sami2> lol
<_moro_bana_> erictus_1: kvpnc
<HIjustme> Can somebody take a look here and help me out please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082467  Reply on forum if possible, i must go now.
<erictus_1> hi moro
<__simon__> ActionParsnip1: Or stuff my head or something, Im sorry I was rude with that lmgtfy but I thought you were rude to me. Man, text can be misinterpreted easily. sorry man
<Dr_willis> sami2,  if its not set to be mounted by the /etc/fstab then you will need to mount any filesystems not listed in fstab manually.. or edit the fstab file
<dixon20811> how do i get gnome back to the way it was before i messed with the settings? like set it to default thru terminal?
<x4d> Is it worth learning to use vim or emacs? I mean compared to the more modern text editors is there any special advantage to using emacs or vim?
<erictus_1> it seems my openvpn does not work
<MrSunshine_> can i list the files in a package somehow ?
<jheysson> he seus merda
<MrSunshine_> apt-file list package name i find on the net but i got no apt-file
<syockit> Coded1: see if there's a plugins folder in firefox folder. if not, do a ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ in that folder
<jheysson> alguen ai fala poturgues
<Dr_willis> dixon20811,  first google hit for 'ubuntu gnome default' --> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<BobSapp> guys i installed xen with the xen kernel, how do i get back to a vanilla kernel?
<syockit> Coded1: typo there: ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins .
<x4d> jheysson: eu falo um poco
<quibbler> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dr_willis> x4d,  learn vi, then try out emacs..  those 2 often have more features then most mondern text editors.
<Kartagis> !po | jheysson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<Coded1> syockit, cool i'll let you know how it goes
<scorpey> рш
<scorpey> hi
<syockit> Coded1: notice the period in my last message
<jheysson> eu tava numa sala de gringo
<erictus_1> viva la raza
<syockit> okay gonna reboot with new kernel update
<jheysson> era bem chato
<Kartagis> !br | jheysson
<ubottu> jheysson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erictus_1> caviteno is here
<scorpey> forum.we-support.ru
<x4d> Dr_willis: Ok, will give vi a shot
<Dr_willis> x4d,  install the vim-full package, and try the vimtutor program for starters. it will 'train'  You in vi basics...
<x4d> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> x4d,  and read    http://www.viemu.com/a-why-vi-vim.html
<erictus_1> hi reynante
<dunkyp> hiya I'm trying to write a regex for grep to parse out some test files for a syntax analyser I'm writing
<Coded1> syockit; you da man! thanks it works!
<dunkyp> however I can't work out how to do multiline regexs
<dunkyp> anyone able to help??
<NemsSs> jai une question qui est offtopic
<quibbler> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anahata> hi room
<anahata> i have a serious problem
<putri> :( sob lag... brb
<anahata> i made an ubuntu cd yesterday, put it in, and now my computer won't boot at all, even when i tried to change the boot order, it says it can't find a fat, and it won't even let me into the bios
<dunkyp> it wont let you into the bios??
<funkyHat> hi erictus_1
<arquebus> dunkyp- you could try and #regexp
<dunkyp> cheers
<Dreamglider> anahata: reset the bios
<anahata> dunkyp: no, it just keeps saying "drive not ready, insert boot diskette in a:, press any key when ready"
<anahata> dreamglider: ok, i will look for the jumper then
<anahata> (and i already put a boot disk in a: and it didn't work)
<Dreamglider> anahata: are u sure you cant access the bios ?
<Dr_willis> sounds like hd failure, or other harwaare issue to me...
<Dr_willis> or perhaps the keyboard isent plugged in allt eh way so the get-to-bios-key isent working
<Dreamglider> yea
<beep> ICQ verlangt mal wieder eine neue Pidgin-Version, was ist zu tun ?
<anahata> dreamglider: yeah when i press F1, it goes to the same "drive not ready" msg.. and i already checked the keyboard connection
<Dreamglider> anahata: are you pressing the right key to get into bios ?
<Vigo> To access the BIOS, boot, hold Delete key down, or something, delete key is kinda universal.
<Dr_willis> Vigo,  it is? thats news to me.. ive never seen  4 systems that use the same key.. :)
 * Dr_willis wishes the MB/bios makers would agree to some standard/common practice
<Frantic> guys, can anyone tell me why fsck.ext4 -n finds errors but fsck.ext4 with -a or -r wont find them? (or if there's a ext4 support channel or something)? :)
<anahata> dreamglider: yes, F1
<Vigo> Dr_willis: It is either F1-or Delete, delete is kinda universal on many boards.
<Dreamglider> anahata:  have you been inside the pc dooing stuff ?
<Dr_willis>  kinda universal? :)
<anahata> dreamglider: no
<Vigo> I read it on computerhope,com
<Dr_willis> viga most of the machines i got seem to use F12 or backspace  then they like to use F9, F10 and F11 to get to the 'boot what disk' menu.. whichis what REALLY annoys me. :)
<anahata> dreamglider: i made the ubuntu cd yesterday - 8.10 desktop i386 install disk, it passed md5, i was trying to reboot on my 98se system to check the cd from ubuntu menu, the ubuntu  menu was temporarily working within windows asking if i wanted to install windows, but i always clicked cancel
<MrSunshine_> sigh, the g++ command, what package does that come from ? :/
<anahata> dreamglider: and then when i tried to reboot i got the same error as now, then i tried to change the boot order since i realized hdd was before cdrom, so i did that and it still kept asking for a floppy
<Dr_willis> anahata,  why not disable the floppy in the bios?
<enzotib_> !g++ | MrSunshine_
<Dreamglider> Uhm can you boot the CD ?
<ubottu> MrSunshine_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dreamglider> anahata:  Uhm can you boot the CD ?
<amgarching> hi, what is the proper way to set the workstation "hostname" based on the DHCP response in Ubuntu?
<anahata> dreamglider: so i, always leaving floppy first in case of emergency, flipped the drive order around once or twice, no luck, i dont even remember the order now, probably cd then hdd, but it just wont do anything now, and 2 beeps on boot
<anahata> dreamglider: no cd will boot at all, i even just tried my 5.10 ubuntu livecd, same error
<anahata> dreamglider: so i'm looking up instructions on how to reset the bios jumper
<hollywoodb> anahata: typically your system/motherboard manufacturer will provide info on what the beep codes mean, usually via the support section of their website
<anahata> hollywoodb: ok, thanks, it's hard to think when i'm worried my drive will never boot again (and all that data lost since i hadnt backed up yet)
<Dreamglider> anahata:  that's usualy no problem download the manual, or just look at the mobo it should be printed on the mobo "sometimes" near the backup battery
<m3gaman> anahata, this might help not sure - http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm
<n8tuserf> amgarching-> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  look there for setting hostname
<Vigo> BIOS/helps<>http://www.computerhope.com/help/bios.htm
<hollywoodb> anahata: if you are only getting two beeps and no video, make sure both the ram and vidcard are seated properly.  even if the drives aren't set up properly you should still see the initial POST/BIOS screens
<EspenBe> I cannot get any signals from my external monitor using DVI port on my docking station. any clues? The laptop is HP 8510w
<howtoo> somebody know how to get trackerd to index gvfs mounted directories? I've tried to add ~/.gvfs in the tracker preferences, but it refuse to index it..
<Vigo> My bad, F2 is BIOS, Delete is CMOS
<anahata> hollywoodb: ok... well i'm pretty sure it's integrated video... i just think it's from my changing the boot order so many times, and shutting down and rebooting with the power button so many times
<Dreamglider> anahata: what's the mobo ?
<anahata> dreamglider: i'm trying to look that up now... :/ i feel so disorganized
<Dreamglider> anahata: haha join the club :P
<jeffrey_> hey, I got a ubuntu LAMP stack for development and I installed PHPMyAdmin through apt but I later created multiple websites so I could associate one of them with DynAlias.  How do I disable PhpMyAdmin for just one website?
<anahata> it's an intel tolstoy mb
<merav> hey, i am a user of both uploading pictures to facebook and ninjavideo..in the past, i could not get both working at the same time because thtey each required a different flavor of java to work. how can I get them both working? im on xubuntu 8.10
<hollywoodb> merav: i would think the sun-java6-* packages would work, since they are the official sun java packages.  if they don't work with sun's java they I'd say they're broken
<anahata> oh, it's AMI
<Dreamglider> anahata: did u find the bios reset jumper ?
<hollywoodb> merav: apt-get install sun-java6-{plugin,jre,fonts}
<anahata> 2 short beeps mean " Parity circuit failure" what's that
<anahata> dreamglider: not yet
<baldaris> hey i am using smtp for authentication i am getting this error message can someone tell me what am i overlooking?DEBUG: auth_pam: pam_authenticate failed: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<angsthas3> anybody an idea how to change the terminal prompt to a specific path ?
<baldaris> when i try saslauthd -u username -p password i get this can not connect()
<anahata> "New hardware conflicting with old hardware.
<anahata> Bad or failing hardware device.
<anahata> Connections not connected or connected properly.
<anahata> Recent electrical storm that caused a surge that damaged computer.
<anahata> Other hardware issue"
<FloodBot1> anahata: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anahata> oops sorry!
<ActionParsnip1> angsthas3: cd /path/you/want/to/use
<ActionParsnip1> anahata: i would read   dmesg | less   to see whats going on
<angsthas3> no i want to change it forever
<Eressolar> jeffrey_: for the vhost you wish to disable phpmyadmin, you use the <Directory> directive to deny access to the phpmyadmin folder, /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  the BASH prompt is well documented onhow to change it.. export PS1='LOTS OF OPTIONS HERE' is the basics of it
<baldaris> any one??
<angsthas3> im german :)
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  check the 'bash prompt howto' for  massive amount of details and examples
<jeffrey_> Eressolar, thank you
<trae> hey... what is 8.10 ?  fawn? or ibis
<merav> hollywoodb: thanks i'll try it now and let you know hpw it goes
<ActionParsnip1> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<trae> thank you
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip1: he/she cant boot anything nor access the bios
<anahata> actionparsnip: what's dmesg | less?
<ActionParsnip1> Dreamglider: F11 / F12 at boot should give options. If its a toshiba, use L and R cursors to get the choice of boot changing then press enter on the CD icon
<Dr_willis> 2 beeps and no screen display at all = bad sign.
<ActionParsnip1> anahata: all the kernel messages since the kernel was alive, including bringing up of the hardware
<jharkn> check out the mobo manual re beep codes
<jharkn> you should be able to dl it
<Vigo> How do I check which kernel I am using?
<anahata> ActionParsnip1: kernel messages? what kernel? i didn't have linux installed, i was trying to just run the cd check
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: IBM standard - 2 beeps = post error
<tritium> Vigo: uname -r
<dixon20811> yes i can use gnome now :D
<Vigo> Thank you
<jharkn> ah
<ActionParsnip1> anahata: then where did those messages you bring up come from?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip1,  if he means 2 beeps then it stops..  perhaps he means it goes beep-beep   beep-beep beep-beep :) over and over...
<jharkn> I thought it'd be more descriptive than that
<dixon20811> thank you dr_willis :)
<anahata> ActionParsnip1: those came from my computer when i try to boot up... i have win98se installed
<Dr_willis> Now if it beeps the funeral march.. thats a bad sign also.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: ami bios 2 beeps = memory error
<ActionParsnip1> anahata: i see, then check in device manager if you can
<jharkn> check the memory is seated correctly?
<LOVELINUX> Hi .. are there someone there knows a good program to find wireless networks... ?
<ActionParsnip1> i would, 2 beeps pretty much says bad ram seating or ram is bad
<jharkn> aye
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: sudo iwlist scan
<Ryder5> is there irc ubuntu trojans
<anahata> didn't i fry the motherboard by repeatedly turning it on with the power button?
<Dr_willis> Ryder5,  niot that ive ever heard of.
<jharkn> if there's more than one DIMM slot in use then try checking for a faulty slot too
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1:  Alrtight thnaks ill try that :)
<ActionParsnip1> Ryder5: doubt they would do much unless you are a moron who runs ir c clients as root
<anahata> looking for jumper.... have to open case first
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ryder5> Is there any ubuntu viruses on irv
<Ryder5> *irv
<Ryder5> you know what i mean
<ActionParsnip1> Ryder5: very few and none are wild
<Dr_willis> Ryder5,  not that ive ever heard of. via IRC.
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: ##hardware is probably a better place to take this issue.
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: it says this when i try :   lo   Interface doesn't support scanning.
<LOVELINUX> eth0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<LOVELINUX> pan0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses&ei=9XW2SZCnCNTIjAf2k6WeCQ&usg=AFQjCNEQJwS_2XTHy-Ofz-vIfP6espqdvQ
<Ryder5> Thanks lovelinux
<LOVELINUX> Ryder5:  For what :D ?
<Dr_willis> Heh
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: ill check it out.
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: then your wifi isnt configured
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: How do i do that ? :)
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: that was for Ryder5 oops
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: is the wifi usb or internal
<ActionParsnip1> Ryder5: click that immense link
<Ryder5> im on the wikipedia page now
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: internal i think
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: then run lspci
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: one line will identify your device
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: you mean this " 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit "
<ActionParsnip1> o cool
<ActionParsnip1> thats your wired connection
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: is that my wire connection ?
<LimeBurst> e'llo guys
<terminhell> My sound stopped working for some reason, ive tried changing from ALSA and OSS mixer but neither seem to be doing the trick.
<LimeBurst> can anybody tell me what kind of character encoding FreeNode uses?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: try: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci > ~/hw.txt; pastebinit ~/hw.txt; rm ~/hw.txt
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: that will give you a link in terminal, paste it in here
<zimbres> I defined some variables in .bashrc, how can I make them available without having to reboot?
<Huufarted> can someone help me with a route situation?  I have one NIC that's not doing anything right now, another is set staticly.  When I do a fresh boot, I get 2 default gateways, one is for my router at 192.168.1.1, the other is 0.0.0.0 which obviuosly does NOT need to be there.  Obviously I'm working just fine, I'm on that machine, but should that 0.0.0.0 gateway not be defined at all?
<danbhfive> !eee
<jharkn> zimbres: you have to restart the terminal
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<kitche> zimbres: or just do source ~/.bashrc
<jharkn> indeed
<Huufarted> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Huufarted> haha wow I'm awesome
<ActionParsnip1> Huufarted: set the default gateway as 0.0.0.0 in /etc/network/interfaces for the link you dont want to have a gateway, the rest will be assigned with dhcp
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: You mean this link "http://pastebin.com/f7f1cbe28
<LOVELINUX> " ?
<zimbres> thanks
<newbiehot> anyone used wubi before?
<newbiehot> ubuntu installer for windows?
<newbiehot> i installed that
<lo127> anyone know if there is a channel for embedded linux?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: thats the one
<newbiehot> i boot in ubuntu
<newbiehot> somehow my program halts the pc so i shut it off
<newbiehot> after i reboot it,it says boot file is missing
<newbiehot> why?
<newbiehot> help :)
<leeFranks> I am having trouble with LMMS install, its installed but can't access it
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip1: I'm not using DHCP.  I'm  setting it static
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: okay, then what :) .
<Vigo> newbiehot: Yes, I used WUBI, it worked good.
<kitche> !enter | newbiehot please do not use enter for ending a sentence
<ubottu> newbiehot please do not use enter for ending a sentence: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: should i go visit the link ?
<newbiehot> hey vigo
<newbiehot> it says boot file is missing
<anahata> it's going to take me all day to figure out how to reset my jumpers without causing another problem
<newbiehot> it brings me to shell
<dayo> ActionParsnip1: pastebinit rocks!! thanks for posting that!
<newbiehot> instead of showing up ubuntu desktop
<newbiehot> how should i fix it?
<FloodBot1> newbiehot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anahata> do you think i ruined the machine permanently?
<Huufarted> newbiehot: Do not flood.  You need to type your questions all on a single line.
<ActionParsnip1> dayo: oh hell yeah :D
<newbiehot> hey Vigo, u still there?
<newbiehot> hello Vigo
<Vigo> newbiehot: hello, the wubi was a test run, it worked, then I went back to dual HDD  boot
<Dr_willis> anahata,  and it might not do any good either.. could be some add on card has died/came loose.
<Dr_willis> anahata,  or just pull the little battery out for about an hr..
<anahata> Dr_willis: isn't that more than a coincidence though?
<anahata> oh
<satansaunt> hey, does anyone know how i would go about setting irssi as the default irc client to work with firefox...in relation to irc links?
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: You there :) ?
<Dr_willis> anahata,  theres dozens of things that could be going on.. ive never had to 'reset' my bios befor . i have reseated memory/video/whatever cards MANY a time
<Vigo> newbiehot: Now I am rid of windows , all-together and running Debian/Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: just reading
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: alright :)
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: can you run: sudo lshw -C network > ~/h.txt; pastebinit ~/h.txt; rm ~/h.txt
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: i can try (:
<satansaunt> hey, does anyone know how i would go about setting irssi as the default irc client to work with firefox...in relation to irc links?
<jharkn> satansaunt: something like "terminal-app -e irssi <some irssi options>"
<satansaunt> thanks jharkn- i'll give it a try
<megacrypto> hi .. im trying to add id3 to php ...can anyone help?
<satansaunt> also, stupid question but i'm having problems connecting directly to an i.p. in irssi- what should i be doing?
<ActionParsnip1> satansaunt: can you ping the ip?
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: nothinh happends
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: wait, its a slow command
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: okay, it gave me this, " http://pastebin.com/fee597e9 "
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: product: RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: year i see it
<jharkn> satansaunt: sorry don't know, check the documentation
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326945
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: looks like a simple unblacklist to me, apprently it will only do wep and not wpa
<ShishKabab> Hi. I've made a KDE4 app with CMake. I have a rule in my CMakeLists.txt "install(FILES skphpideui.rc DESTINATION ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/skphpide". This used to work fine but it doesn't work correctly anymore (the file is installed to the wrong dir). Can anybody help?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: although it is a little old
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: ohh damnn it .. so theres nothing to do :( ?
<rabidsnail> My usb sound card (edirol ua-1x) is causing my usb to stop working. As soon as I plug it in my usb mouse and keyboard are no longer responsive. If it's plugged in at startup everything goes wrong after gnome-panel sarts. Looking at dmesg it says "[   37.324513] timeout: still 8 active urbs..\n [   43.321514] timeout: still 2 active urbs..". Its usb device id is 08bb:2902, and the chipset is a TI Burr-Brown (identifies itself as Texas Instru
<megacrypto> anyone can help with adding pecl package to php?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: try: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: its downloading .. but what is it .. some kind of backports ?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: make sure you are fully updated too: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: you need a module to get that wifi going, be it native or ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: http://www.willdaniels.co.uk/articles/howto-guides/10-wpa-r8180-ubuntu
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: Alright .. i have installed the both things now.. and im going to your link now
<angsthas3> puuh, im reading and reading and reading the bash prompt howto but i do not know how to change the \w(working directory) and what i do have to do to change it !!!! PLZ help
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: looks like a messy job, i'd try: sudo modprobe r8180; sudo iwlist scan
<satansaunt> can't ping the i.p. i'm trying to connect to in irssi :(
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: you may have to resort to ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip1> satansaunt: can you telnet to the ip on port 6667
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: it still says that it dont support scanning ... .. how do i resort to ndiswrapper ?
<frodu_> help I need to know how to turn off the "add to panel"
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: you need the windows driver for your architecture
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<frodu_> could anybody tell me the command that launches it?
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: its already the newest ..
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: gksudo ndisgtk
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: and point the app at the .inf for the driver, you will need the .inf and .sys
<angsthas3> puuh, im reading and reading and reading the bash prompt howto but i do not know how to change the \w(working directory) and what i do have to do to change it !!!! PLZ help
<frodu_> could somebody tell me how to turn off the "add to panel"
<frodu_> ?
<fabiok87> hi
<fabiok87> i'm new ubuntu's user
<rabidsnail> frodu_: Why do you want to do that?
<frodu_> rabidsnail: I need to turn off the "add to panel"
<lo127> anyone know if there is a channel for embedded linux?
<naughtykid001> hi guys
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: under current installed network drivers, theres nothing, i can choose to install new driver or configure...
<frodu_> at least to know what executable gets launched so I can change the permissions so that only admins can reach it
<ActionParsnip1> lo127: linux is linux, embedded or not
<ActionParsnip1> !channels | lo127
<ubottu> lo127: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_willis> !channels
<Dr_willis> :
<Dr_willis> beat me to it. lol
<dexter> Hi, I think I've messed my system up a little. I wanted to upgrade to ubuntu studio which required changing repositorys I did and followed a certain guide wich didn't work. However. Now when I goto install certain software it keeps telling me to insert my ubuntu studio disc. What have I messed up? I just want my normal working ubuntu back :'(
<naughtykid001> I install hardy in dell 6400, however the loading screen during startup seems to vanish.... how do I enable it back?
<Dr_willis> dexter,  remvoe the cd line from the sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: is this a laptop?
<whyameye> what is the command from cli to run gnome's add-user dialog window?
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: Yes it is
<lesshaste> I enabled deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner but oddly I can't seem to install opera
<dexter> Dr Willis, how do I do that?
<lesshaste> is that not the right place to find opera?
<Dr_willis> whyameye,  why not just use 'sudo adduser;
<sky_> hi my friend told me that problem with Pidgin i can fix with compiling new version....is that true ?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: ok then head to the manfacturers site and download the windows driver
<dexter> I should have mentioned I'm still a noob
<frodu_> could someone tell me which executable runs when you right click on the panel and get the "add to panel" I need to disable access from unprivileged users
<satansaunt> x88
<Dr_willis> dexter,  the sources.list is a text file you can edit.. You aprently have added a 'cdrom' drive entry in the file..  proverly from that guide.. look at the file and remove the cdrom line
<whyameye> Dr_willis: just another set of parameters for me to screw up...
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: The windows driver ? i cant use micorsoft windows on linux ?
<frodu_> could someone tell me which executable runs when you right click on the panel and get the "add to panel" I need to disable access from unprivileged users
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: im lost ..
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: yes but the new version is injaunty
<Dr_willis> whyameye,  'sudo adduser billgates'  and  hit enter a dozen times...    then 'sudo passwd billgates'    done..
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: ndiswrapper is an app that can use the data in the windows driver to make a driver for you
<mneptok> LOVELINUX: is this a wireless device?
<dexter> Dr willis. where is the sourceslist file kept?
<Dr_willis> !apt | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<frodu_> could someone tell me which executable runs when you right click on the panel and get the "add to panel" I need to disable access from unprivileged users
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: its nothing to do withmicrosoft unless microsoft make your wifi card, which they dont, realtek do
<Dr_willis> dexter,  /etc/apt/ i recall
<m3gaman> I have installed samba from the repository but I do not see a GUI interface for it..anyone point me in the right direction to locating it? do I have to install something separate?
<dexter> Thanks
<LOVELINUX> mneptok: yes
<dexter> I understand it but I'm not familliar with the filesystem yet
<Dr_willis> m3gaman,  thers no gui interface by default..  there are cionfig tools to tweak/change the smb.conf file.. OR you can learn how to do it with a text editor.
<ActionParsnip1> mneptok: its a RTL8185
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: Hmm ... alright , so i need to install the ndiswrapper ?
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eduardo> hola
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: you have it with ndisgtk
<eduardo> volvi
<pawan1234> any application similar to acdsee
<frodu_> could someone help with locking the ubuntu panel?
<jclbrt> does anyone have any experience running ubuntu inside Sun VirtualBox?
<mneptok> ActionParsnip1: no restricted driver for that chipset?
<pawan1234> to view randon images slideshow
<frodu_> I've already done much of it
<ActionParsnip1> !info acdsee
<ubottu> Package acdsee does not exist in intrepid
<frodu_> I just need to turn off adding applets
<Dr_willis> !koisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koisk
<ActionParsnip1> mneptok: i read a guide from 96 about unblacklisting it, all the guides i have seen say ndiswrapper
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: Alright .. so what i need to do now was what ?
<mneptok> ActionParsnip1: lovely. i hate hardware OEMs.
<lesshaste> I enabled deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner but oddly I can't seem to install opera
<lesshaste> is that not the right place to find opera?
<ActionParsnip1> mneptok: indeed
<mneptok> LOVELINUX: is this wireless built-in to the laptop? or a card?
<Dr_willis> lesshaste,  you did update the package listing? 'sudo apt-get update' ?  I always jsut download the opera .deb file
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: go to the manufacturers site for your laptop and get the windows driver, 32bit if ubuntu is 32bit, 64bit if ubuntu is 64bit
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, yes.. it doesn't seem to be there
<ActionParsnip1> !ndiswrapper | LOVELINUX
<ubottu> LOVELINUX: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, unless it has a funny spelling :)
<LOVELINUX> mneptok: its a card or what you can call it, its a card like a graphic card..
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: then follow that guide
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mneptok> LOVELINUX: oh! this is a desktop with a PCI card?
<Dr_willis> lesshaste,  may no longer be in there...
<LOVELINUX> mneptok: i think yes.
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, :(
<mneptok> LOVELINUX: errr ... "guess?"
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: Alright ill try that, thank you so much for your help !
<ActionParsnip1> mneptok: its an internal wifi if you are on about that
<AngryElf> why is vim throwing an error for :syntax on ????
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, there is an opera repository it seems.. using that
<Dr_willis> lesshaste,  takes me all of 3 min to download/install via the opera web site..  so whatever ya want. :)
<LOVELINUX> mneptok: i would say it is, yes , and then what ?
<mneptok> ActionParsnip1: was going to recommend a different device with real support ;)\
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, that sort of defeats the point through right? I mean autoupdating and all that
<mneptok> LOVELINUX: you could replace that card with one that actually has a Linux driver
<Dr_willis> AngryElf,  because the default vi is  'tiny-vim' install the vim-full package for all the features
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> !acdsee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acdsee
<Dr_willis> lesshaste,  i doubt if theres many updates anyway.  but do what you want.
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, thanks :) I did
<AngryElf> Dr_willis: ty
<ActionParsnip1> mneptok: true, mt atheros AR5001X+ works out of the box in utsy :)
<dexter> Thanks Dr willis! I thought I'd broke something. I switched to Linux at christmas
<LOVELINUX> mneptok: yes but i dont have the money to buy a new one at the moment
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, are you a real doctor by the way?
 * Dr_willis is a Dr of Love.
<Dr_lesshaste> Dr_lesshaste, what a coincidence!
<ActionParsnip1> !find asedese
<ubottu> Package/file asedese does not exist in intrepid
<dougiel> lol
<Dr_lesshaste> :)
<mneptok> Dr_lesshaste: did you get the Opera repo working?
<Dr_lesshaste> mneptok, yes thanks.. I don't know what happened to the canonical one
<macros82> hi everybody
<macros82> i recieve an error message
<Dr_lesshaste> mneptok, I used deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free in the end
<macros82> like this
<mneptok> Dr_lesshaste: AFAIK Opera is not a partner, but a regular commercial app provider. but that may have changed.
<macros82> ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<macros82> i recieve it after this command
<macros82> ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<macros82> sudo a2enmod php5
<Dr_lesshaste> mneptok, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser is wrong it seems
<mneptok> !enter > macros82
<ubottu> macros82, please see my private message
<genii> macros82: The apache module has to exist before you can enable it
<ActionParsnip1> !info ascd
<ubottu> ascd (source: ascd): CD player and mixer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-4 (intrepid), package size 181 kB, installed size 528 kB
<oCean_> macros82: "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5"
<oCean_> macros82: then re-run the a2enmod command
<mneptok> ActionParsnip1: OK, for the next "Find The Package Name" challenge, you and a friend will be sent to Tuvalu and the Debian Sid repository ....
<ActionParsnip1> pawan do you mean ascd ?
<ActionParsnip1> mneptok: apt-cache search c | grep d | grep ^a | less
<ActionParsnip1> mneptok: no foolin
<eseven73> oCean_: is that the module that prevents that dreaded "Downloading of the .php file" ?
<lukanov> do u know programs like cairo and AWM for ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> lukanov: dock apps, yes
<oCean_> eseven73: to 'prevent' that - php should be enabled in apache.
<mneptok> eseven73: no, that's the module that prevents the dreaded "you can't run PHP stuff because PHP is not installed" message ;)
<angsthas3> puuh, im reading and reading and reading the bash prompt howto but i do not know how to change the \w(working directory) and what i do have to do to change it !!!! PLZ help
<mneptok> angsthas3: cd\
<mneptok> errr "cd"
<ActionParsnip1> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<dougiel> angsthas3, you mean cd /path/to/new/directory?
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  export PS1='[\u@\h \W]\$'
<oCean_> eseven73: If you check the /etc/apache2/mods-available directory.. that is the directory where the actual mod gets installed. The enabling of a module is merely creating a link from /etc/apache2/mod-available to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled.
<angsthas3> puuh, im reading and reading and reading the bash prompt howto but i do not know how to change the \w(working directory) and what i do have to do to change it !!!! PLZ help   i want to change it permanently
<ActionParsnip1> lukanov: you will need to be running compiz
<eseven73> oCean_: ah ok, because i heard theres a module that prevents the downloading of .php files (I suppose it's really just setting the php settings in apache for the person)
<lukanov> i have it ;)
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  and quoteing can be very imporntant
<mneptok> !repeat > angsthas3
<ubottu> angsthas3, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> lukanov: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<ActionParsnip1> lukanov: its in universe so ou ned no extra repos
<oCean_> angsthas3: just started ubuntu/linux? Check the free download for the pocketguide here: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index2.html
<angsthas3> i know the w stands for working directy but where do i change it?
<oCean_> eseven73: well, the 'downloading' *only* happens when apache does not know how to interpret the .php file. Remember, that is not on the client side (browser) but the server side (apache). Enabling this module will indeed *run* php and not offer the file for download
<ubstub> hey
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  clarify that please?
<Pici> angsthas3: The working directory is the directory that you're in.
<whyameye> having problems with permissions on svn: svnadmin create svn/Diesel_Additive_System returns "svnadmin: Could not create top-level directory
<whyameye> svnadmin: Can't create directory 'svn/Diesel_Additive_System': No such file or directory
<andreas__> hello! Any able to help me with my squirrelmail config, can't get it to work..... keep getting weird errors in syslog
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  export PS1='[\u@\h \W]\$'       sets to the username, hostname, and working directory (ie: where you are t)
<eseven73> oCean_: gotcha thanks :D
<buckethed> i installed ubuntu server 8.10, then sudo apt-get install xorg kde-core.  then i ran startx, but then when i tried to open K > Computer > Home, it asks me what i want to open it with.  am i missing a package to get a file explorer?
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  to make it perment edit your .bashrc and/or .bash_profile and add that line to the end.
<LOVELINUX> Hi are there somone there knows why my Wi-Fi doesnt react att all when i click on it ?
<angsthas3> which line?
<AngryElf> so, I have this plugin for gedit, snapopen, that searches the current file tree by regex and lets me choose from a list --- what is there that's equivolent in vim?
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  export PS1='[\u@\h \W]\$'
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: did you install the windows drivers in ndiswrapper?
<buckethed> ahh maybe i want konqueror
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: No, cause my Wi-Fi doesnt react at all when i click on it .. so if that doesnt work, then there no need to install the other thing ..
<angsthas3> but the \W is not clarified with /media/Zeugz/Basic/
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: it wont until you install the driver. If you click on something without a driver, how does the OS know how to bring it up
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: the system doesnt know how to communicate with the device yet until you driver it, ndiswrapper will give that link
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  that made no sence.. every time you do a command the PS1 gets 'reevaluated' and the prompt changes based on what your current directory is.
<lukanov> ActionParsnip1: do u know other dock apps
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: you right about that .. but then i just go to SMC's homepage ?
<ActionParsnip1> lukanov: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: do SMC make your laptop?
<lukanov> ActionParsnip1: i got it, it's not so beautiful as i hope
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: look, i'll do this for you as its taking far too long and its getting really boring
<ActionParsnip1> lukanov: get themes for it
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  it might also show '~' for  when you are in your home directory.
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: what make and model is your laptop?
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: THANKS ! ..
<lukanov> ActionParsnip1: i\ll try them out, 10x
 * ActionParsnip1 grumbles
<protocol1> there a way to see if opengl is enabled on my system?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: look around the laptops case and it will tell you the make and model
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1:  its an Acer aspire E380-GB7L
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: yep i thought it was gonna be an acer
<danbhfive> protocol1: glxgears
<panesar_sandeep> hi, is there an opensource interactive flash muvi creater that cud b run on windows too
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: you did ? .. how could you tell that ?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: because they love putting cheap hardware in that doesnt run nice with linux, you can smell them a mile away
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: year it aint that best of the best .. you right about that, it aint to good with Linux..
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: it can be done
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: ok can you give me the output of: uname -a
<rio> hi, will there be an update for pidging fixing the "client too old" bug with icq?
<Dr_willis> <angsthas3> if you are wanting to see the Ugly 'full' path in the prompt you use         PS1='[\u@\h \w]\$ ' Note the LOWER CASE w vs the UPPER case W.
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: i really hope so, i would be so glad if this could work, really.
<ActionParsnip1> rio: i know of a fix but if you try and upgrade to jaunty it can break things so you will need to REMEMBER to uninstall the app as it will cripple dependancies when you upgrade
<rio> ActionParsnip1: i will not upgrade my distribution just because icq stops working
<ActionParsnip1> rio: if you can wait then hold off and the new version will be in jaunty when it is officially released, there are debs for interpid but they arent official
<rio> those kind of things are supposed to be backported imho
<ActionParsnip1> rio: i'm not saying that. I'm saying there are debs of the new pidgin version which i have seen make icq work. if you do decide to upgrade you MUST remove pidgin or it will fail
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: can you give me the output of: uname -a
<ActionParsnip1> rio: do you want the link?
<rio> ActionParsnip1: yes
<Huffameg> hi! I'm trying to install a game but when I'm mounting I get an error message (http://pastebin.ca/1357403). can anyone help me fix this, please?
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: of course, Linux nicolai 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<panesar_sandeep> hi, is there an opensource or free interactive flash muvi creater that cud b run on windows too
<ActionParsnip1> rio: uninstall the current pidgin and all deps first: http://www.getdeb.net/release/3960
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: 32bit helps a little
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: alright
<HIjustme> Can anybody take a read and help please. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082467
<outlier> where is ubuntu's "root window" located?
<ActionParsnip1> outlier: how do you mean by "root window"
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_e380.html
<eldenz> is there a way to get the list of files a package installs?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: select the windows xp drop down and select the marvel driver, you need that
<BayHakim> HIjustme: u tryed ndiswrapper?
<Dr_willis> outlier,  that refers to the lowest desktop display window where you see the icons and wallpaper normally
<Khan> hi
<HIjustme> bayhakim: i dont know how to get it, im new sorry
<Khan> Whats ubuntu
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: Okay, but wich of them ? :)
<outlier> ActionParsnip1: I gather it's a graphics file that would be the wallpaper if ubuntu didn't use compiz.  Any idea where said file would be located?
<ActionParsnip1> eldenz: you could download the deb and extract it to look at the files
<angsthas3> Dr-willis i mean, im downloading all the debs into my desktop folder, my terminal starts with my home directory, and i must always change the directory so i want to change the first prompt of my terminal because i do not want to change the directory always
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: i just told you, XP drop down menu, marvel
<eldenz> ActionParsnip1, is the .deb deleted after installing it? or where would i find them?
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1:  yes but there are two of them
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  thats totally NOt what you have been asking then..  thats NOT changeing the prompt
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  thats changeing the initial working directory..
<ActionParsnip1> outlier: look in /usr/share
<BayHakim> HIjustme: ask aunt G :)
<ActionParsnip1> eldenz: /var/cache/apt
<eldenz> thx ActionParsnip1
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: 8.53 or 10.22 ?
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  You could just make a link from the dir you want to some location in your /home/username/whatever  to save typeing.. i guess.
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: go fo 10.22
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  or make an alias taht does the cd command for you,.
<angsthas3> excuse me, im really sorry
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: that is the windows driver you need to extract and use with ndisgtk
<HIjustme> bayhakim: hes not here
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: alright then :)
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: if it doesnt work, remove the driver and use the other
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: if THAT doesnt work, try the vista ones
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,   having to 'cd Desktop' is rather trivial ..' cd D<tab> enter '
<BayHakim> HIjustme: ping google.com says he is :P
<angsthas3> when i open the terminal
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: this is EXACTLY what i told you to do yet I came back 10 mins after instructing you and yu were in here asking for assistance
<outlier> ActionParsnip1: /usr/share/backgrounds has the list that gnome chooses from - I'm looking for the actual one it uses.  Basically I have an app that claims to be modifying the root window for display, but since the root window isn't being used for wallpaper, I'll need to display it manually in qiv or something.
<angsthas3> there i can change that i want to start terminal with a specific command
<ActionParsnip1> outlier: surely if you go to choose wallpaper you can see the filename and find that?
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: Year i know, i got a bit stress at the moment, no excuse but i really got.
<angsthas3> but cd /media/Zeugz/Basic/   is not the right command
<angsthas3> which command is it then ?
<ActionParsnip1> LOVELINUX: you do have to do a little work in linux yourself you cant expect hand holding like this at every turn
<HIjustme> bayhakim: where :D
<tehfalcon> is there any way i could know if my hardware is compatible with intrepid ibex?
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | tehfalcon
<ubottu> tehfalcon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tehfalcon> ok, thanks
<TimothyP> Hello, I'm creating a live cd using remastersys... it worked for 2 days but now when the iso is created, it boots into the live environment but it does not automatically log in and of course there is no password....
<joaopinto> tehfalcon, but you are safer if you use a livecd to test drive that hw :)
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  cd /media/whatever   is the proper command to change the directory.. You do realize that linux is Case senestive. what happens when you use that command?
<tehfalcon> ok
<BayHakim> HIjustme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<LOVELINUX> ActionParsnip1: Yes i know, i have also done a lot of work in my linux.. but that is only for my dekstop, so it looks great with all the effects and like that.
<tehfalcon> the thing is that my last computer had problems with the ati x200 graphics card
<ale_> ^^ hi
<tehfalcon> and i'm kind of paranoid
<BayHakim> ale_: Yoho
<outlier> ActionParsnip1: I would have thought so.  Is it stored in memory do you suppose?  Several apps (vlc, qiv, conky) can supposedly output to that root window.  They aren't modifying the file I pick out for wallpaper in gnome, so where is their output?
<angsthas3> case sensitive is that i do have to consider that Zeugz is not zeugz
<ale_> what's up ?
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  Case Senesitivity is a big deal. :)  ZOO is not the same as Zoo is not the same as zoo
<BayHakim> ale_: just the daily folly
<angsthas3> first nothing, when i close and open terminal there is an error  ( in german it is "Beim Erzeugen des Kindprozesses für dieses Terminal ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"
<tehfalcon> my pc is the last one on this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsHp
<tehfalcon> is that ok?
<tehfalcon> i'm going to install 8.10 , 64 bit version
<HIjustme> BayHakim: didnt work :(
<danbhfive> tehfalcon: is this your first time installing ubuntu?  Maybe try the 32bit
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  i dont speak german so no idea what it says.. Linux IS case senestive.. and from reading the 'gnome-terminal --help' docs there ius an option to start a gnome terminal in a specifc directory.. like in this example.
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,    gnome-terminal --working-directory=/media/Public320/
<tehfalcon> no, i have already installed ubuntu on my older pc but i had problems
<BayHakim> HIjustme: then try to marry a driver-devel ;)
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  you could make an icon that launches that command and poof.. instant terminal where you wanted it
<tehfalcon> but i'm fairly familiar to the installation
<tehfalcon> with*
<HIjustme> BayHakim: im confused already :D
<buckethed> ubuntu server 8.10, installed slapd, ldap-utils, and then luma.  but i don't see luma in my applications list, although i can run it using terminal
<danbhfive> tehfalcon: well, the 32bit has better compatibility with non-free software, whereas 64bit might be a bit faster?  and it supports more ram
<angsthas3> where do i have to place this command ?
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  make an icon that runs that command.
<o0Chris0o> what are some other IRC clients I could use with Ubuntu, I am kinda used to kubuntu's irc client
<Dr_willis> angsthas3,  drag/drop  the gnome-terminal icon to the desktop and  change its properties.. is one way
<BayHakim> HIjustme: looks like u have a driver problem with your wifi so try alternating driver ndiswrapper
<tehfalcon> i have already researched that, i have exactly 3 gb so 64 bits wouldn't make a difference
<BayHakim> HIjustme: but i cant help i never used ndiswrapper ...
<tehfalcon> but i decided to go with 64 just because it's for new pc's
<HIjustme> BayHakim, bear in mind, im a newbie at ubuntu, take it easy on me :D
<X-Seti> just a quick question, as im sitting in an internet cafe on a laptop running ubuntu, im wondering why the network sector keeps on losing the connecting to the wifi
<BayHakim> HIjustme: no problem ... so what i try to tell you is: learn about ndiswrapper it might solve your problem
<HIjustme> BayHakim, ok
<BayHakim> X-Seti: ask this in a IRC is not realy wise !?
<angsthas3> made the icon and what do i have to change in properties to make the terminal start with specific path ?
<m3gaman> I have installed Samba, but when I browse the directory structure and attempt to add shares should it not be giving me an option to use Samba? maybe im lost...I will do more reading...but if anyone has any input please feel free..linux newbie so please take it easy ;)
<BayHakim> m3gaman: whats your filebrowser?
<cyanide> hello
<X-Seti> BayHakim, its ubuntu related if there is a bug with network-man
<amgarching> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/129355/ I dumped the unvironment in which /sbin/dhclient-script is running, I cannot find $new_host_name there. What could be the reason. There is a request for host-name in /etc/dhclient.conf.
<cyanide> i have a dell inspiron 1525, its using the iwl3945 driver for wifi. how do i make it use ipw3945 instead?
<BayHakim> X-Seti: yes! but if you lost conection just short beore someone poste solution ...
<o0Chris0o> how do I enable NTP after I installed it?
<m3gaman> BayHakim, i am just clicking on Places - Choosing Computer then right clicking on a file and choosing Share
<daftykins> try "modprobe -r iwl3945" then "modprobe ipw3945" cyanide
<cyanide> ok thanks
<BayHakim> m3gaman: m3gaman oh your right ... this must be new ...
<cyanide> daftykins, worked. thanks!
<daftykins> np :)
<X-Seti> BayHakim, Please, could you paste the solution
<BayHakim> X-Seti: u take me wrong ....
<outlier> Anybody know of a way to restart your X server without killing session in gnome?  some kind of /etc/init.d/X restart or some such?
<ArcSighter> hello, hardy worked well, when tested intrepid and jaunty I got a lot of slowdowns issues, I wonder which kind of information I can retrieve in order to determine what's causing this
<jharkn> BayHakim: why the name?
<danbhfive> outlier: gdm
<outlier> danbhfive - thanks
<BayHakim> jharkn: why not?
<o0Chris0o> how do I install the restricted drivers
<jharkn> BayHakim: well 'Hakim Bey' is a paedophile/apologist. that's why not..
<BayHakim> jharkn: are you shure?
<jharkn> BayHakim: http://libcom.org/leaving-out-ugly-part-hakim-bey
<Pici> jharkn, BayHakim: Please take this elsewhere. It is not appropriate for this channel.
<outlier> If at first you don't succeed... anybody know, using Hardy, how to display the root window?  (i.e. not Compiz' or Gnome's wallpaper, but rather the actual X server's root window)
<jharkn> true
<BayHakim> jharkn: empty side
<BayHakim> Pici: good plea
<Lartza_> Game of mine tilted and I got sound loop on background now. Is there any command that will "wake" the sound system to stop the loop?
<BayHakim> Lartza_: killall pulseaudio
<Lartza_> nope
<thatryan> hey all, I wiped a hard drive and installed 8.10 and let it set the partitions itself, after all done it ejected disc and said time to boot into the OS, then I get to grub loading screen and it just says error 18.
<BayHakim> ;( helped me often out of snd-lops
<thatryan> what does that mean?
<Lartza_> The game used OpenAL I think btw :/
<Lartza_> but can't kill openal, no process
<BayHakim> Lartza_: lsof | grep snd
<ArcSighter> how do I know if I'm using hardware graphics accelaration enabled for my card?
<BayHakim> ArcSighter: glxinfo | head
<Lartza_> gconf-he'll mixer_app
<ArcSighter> direct rendering = yes ?
<BayHakim> ArcSighter: *HIT*
<ArcSighter> so sorry the lolless I'm using?
<ArcSighter> if so, how can I disable it for testing?
<BayHakim> Lartza_: killall procs they access snd hw .... and see wich one is the trublemaker , if the snd-loop dnt stop it is a ugly hw/driver error
<thatryan> anybody seen that error 18 ?
<BayHakim> ArcSighter: WHAT disable DRI for testing ... in never heared that before
<kitche> thatryan: yes
<thatryan> kitche: what does it mean
<Lartza_> not any processes in top :/
<ArcSighter> BayHakim: I'm experience a lot of slowdowns issues in intrepid and jaunty (not in jaunty) and i want to determine the source of the problem, so I 'm testing video related issues, I think
<kitche> thatryan: "Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<kitche> thatryan: This error is returned if the kernel image boing loaded is not recognized as Multiboot or one of the supported native formats
<kitche> thatryan: sounds like you need to reinstall the kernel prehaps
<Lartza_> Can anybody now come to mind with anything that would help to this: Running full-screen game or application the display gets scrambled, unusable, game is responding to mouse and keyboard and sound works
<thatryan> multiboot?
<thatryan> there is nothing else on hard drive
<Lartza_> Using ATi and fglrx (surprise)...
<thatryan> hmm
<o0Chris0o> how do I rip an audio cd in ubuntu?
<Lartza_> o0Chris0o: juicer
<thatryan> is there an install option where it can format the drive itself?  Or should I pre format to some type?
<BayHakim> Lartza_: is there any wine involved
<Lartza_> BayHakim: No
<Lartza_> BAyHakim: But with that it gets the same or black, haven't tried
<Lartza_> Games get scrambled
<Exposure> anyone know how I can reinstall vmware modules?
<Lartza_> Warzone2100, teeworlds, glest, gridwars for example
<ArcSighter> BayHakim: So, tell me, how I can realize what's causing the slowdons
<WFS> how do you upgrade pidgin?
<BayHakim> Lartza_: unhelpful: change hardware
<Lartza_> WFS: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<o0Chris0o> Lartza_ where do I find that? Its not listed under Sound and Video
<BayHakim> ArcSighter: dmesg?
<thatryan> what type format is best
<WFS> i'm a total newbie to ubuntu
<Lartza_> o0Chris0o: It is with different name, copying cd's or something
<Lartza_> WFS newest pidgin is propably installed(newest available in repository)
<Vinceman> how can you block hackers from your home dir?
<WFS> nope
<BayHakim> thatryan: ext3 should be good enough for you needs
<Exposure> sweet, vmware takes care of modules itself
<Lartza_> WFS: You don't have pidgin or what?
<WFS> 2.5.5 is out
<Lartza_> WFS: But propably not in ubuntu repo
<BayHakim> Vinceman: disconnect from internet :P
<Pici> WFS: If you're getting an ICQ error, be patient.  The developers are working to update the package
<thatryan> BayHakim: is there an option in the install to format that I missed initially?  or should I just pop in gparted or something?
<Lartza_> Pici: It's fixed in 2.5.5
<Exposure> anyone know of a IM client that can send offline msn messages?
<Lartza_> Oh right...
<Pici> Lartza_: I'm aware, but 2.5.5 is not available for pre-jaunty
<mrfree> hi all
<mrfree> I added c-korn repo to my sources.list
<BayHakim> thatryan: gparted should satisfy your needs
<mrfree> but updated packages doesn't appear
<mrfree> vlc for example
<ArcSighter> BayHakim: I'm going luch , check my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/129369/
<Lartza_> What is the policy about GetD here? Telling it I mean
<WFS> so....is there a way to download 2.5.5 and upgrade that way?
<Lartza_> !getdeb > Lartza_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb
<Cox> Hey guys sorry for jumping here, but I realy need help.. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop, and I can't seem to get my wireless internet working. Using conceptronic c300RU thingie, 300mbps wireless usb 2.0 adapter
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Lartza_> WFS: There is ONE way to get 2.5.5
<Lartza_> Unsupported
<Lartza_> Reallly unsupported
<WFS> meaning?
<thatryan> ok so there is no option on the ubuntu cd for formatting drives?
<Lartza_> WFS: We won't help you if you get problems. You might get them on updates or somewhere else
<nascentmind> hi. I typed man fread and i am not getting any man page.. what packages do i have to install?
<Pici> nascentmind: manpages-dev likely
<BayHakim> thatryan: the liveCD should have fdisk on board
<Lartza_> WFS: In GetDeb.Net there is *.deb's for 2.5.5 I'm using them right now
<cooldduuudde> has anyone used ppss here?
<jharkn> BayHakim: see my pm for the correct URL
<thatryan> BayHakim: I just burned the install iso, thats different right?
<SlimeyPete> nascentmind: try glibc-doc too
<Lartza_> WFS: they package the deb's in unsupported way
<quibbler> WFS: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin   uninstall old version first
<BayHakim> thatryan: nope boot terminal fdisk
<Lartza_> quibbler: You don't have to.
<Lartza_> Well it's better to be safe than sorry though...
<Lartza_> I didn't remove, but I can handle some minor problems
<quibbler> Lartza_: getdeb suggests that.
<Lartza_> :D
<WFS> otherwise just wait?
<Lartza_> Also I think you don't suggest installing Debian deb's but I do that too :P
<Lartza_> WFS: Compile source
<thatryan> are the swap and main partitions same format?
<quibbler> WFS: if you are nt having problems yes wait
<quibbler> not
<Lartza_> thatryan: No
<nascentmind> i am getting very different assembly output from a 32 bit machine to a 64 bit machine? is gcc using something else for assembly output? also i typed gas and it said cmd not found.. shouldn't gas be installed for gcc to work?
<WFS> just icq issues
<Lartza_> thatryan: Well maybe, but you can't use swap like the main
<Lartza_> Someone else tell more
<thatryan> lol
<Vinceman> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<WFS> while i'm here....
<cooldduuudde> !ppss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppss
<thatryan> I could have sworn last time I did this ubuntu set up the partitions and formatted them for me...
<BayHakim> thatryan: fdisk -l helps get direction
<Lartza_> thatryan: It does
<Lartza_> thatryan: What kind of media you have?
<thatryan> the install iso
<WFS> my mouse scroll wheel's driving me bananas
<WFS> it doesn't function..
<Lartza_> !wireless > Cox
<ubottu> Cox, please see my private message
<Lartza_> Does ubottu even know anythign about wireless? :D
<BayHakim> WFS /etc/X11/xorg.conf ZAixsMapping !?
<o0Chris0o> what do I install so I can use Audio Extractor to rip Mp3's?
<Cox> Well I'm reading trough it, but basicly I'm just hoping there is a Linux/ubuntu driver for my hardware? Or is that not so true?
<l3ftm1n0r> can anyone tell me where are the file associations saved in ubuntu?
<WFS> i looked on the ubuntu forums but they might as well be in greek
<Blou_Aap> my gnomenu has white background with white text, looks realy stupid. any way to fix this ?
<Lartza_> Cox: Is it PCI or USB?
<Cox> USB
<WFS> BayHakim: tried that did zip
<Lartza_> Cox: WHat languages do you speak?
<BayHakim> WFS USB or PS/2
<Cox> Dutch, English, poor french.
<l3ftm1n0r> anyone help?
<l3ftm1n0r> halp
<thatryan> ok I just rebooted to the cd, and it goes to the install menu, where do i go to set up formats
<Lartza_> Cox: What do you call dutch in 2 letters? :P
<Lartza_> its not es or de though so no help from google...
<BayHakim> l3ftm1n0r: is that a meta question?
<WFS> BayHakim: bluetooth...rocketfish
<BayHakim> WFS: ok im out X)
<l3ftm1n0r> BayHakim, probably i tried changing the defaults.list file but nothing happens
<Cox> Dutch, should be nl, from netherlands
<Blou_Aap> my gnomenu has white background with white text, looks realy stupid. any way to fix this ?
<Lartza_> Cox: So you don't do Espanõl? Little German? :(
<l3ftm1n0r> gnomenu?
<Blou_Aap> ye
<Blou_Aap> the menu
<l3ftm1n0r> oh
<jimdb_> Cox: Do you know why it's called the Netherlands?
<Blou_Aap> not the icon
<chiliblue> chage the theme
<WFS> BayHakim: theres instructions on ubuntu forums, i just don't understand them :/
<Blou_Aap> i did
<Lartza_> I'll reboot my computer. I'll be right back.
<BayHakim> l3ftm1n0r: gconf-edit?
<Cox> I don't speak spanish, and German I studied for 2 years, but it's not too easy. Could try to. But on the site u gave me, there is a link to supported conceptronic hardware cards and mine isn't on it.
<Blou_Aap> it does it on the menu items
<Cox> Jimdb, I do know the history behind it. But why does that matter? :p
<l3ftm1n0r> gconf?
<jimdb_> Cox:  am just curious.
<Cox> =)
<zobbe> Netherlands = low countries. Under sea level most of it. Just a guess.
<chiliblue> wasn't it discovered by J M Barrie
<WFS> i'm used to winblows and macs....installed ubuntu on the 3rd hdd to i can learn.
<l3ftm1n0r> where in gconf?
<chiliblue> ls
<thatryan> the partitioning manual windows shows this setup,  scsI1 (0,1,0) (sda) 20.4 GB   #1 primary 19..9GB B ext 3  #5 logical 559 MB  F swap
<l3ftm1n0r> BayHakim, i am in the gconf directory
<thatryan> that should be right, right?
<amgarching> which DHCP client are you using? See the output of "dpkg -l | grep dhcp"
<BayHakim> l3ftm1n0r: if you been alert i wrote gconf-edit->?<-
<l3ftm1n0r> BayHakim, i dont how to call it
<l3ftm1n0r> BayHakim, i do have the configuration editor installed. does that do a similar task?
<BayHakim> l3ftm1n0r: maybe its hidden in nautilus?
<l3ftm1n0r> theres gconf-editor
<amgarching> "aptitude show dhcp-client" says it is "Provided by: dhcpcd, pump, udhcpc", However I see only "dhcp3-client" installed. Why so?
<thatryan> what is LVM
<Gnea> !LVM | thatryan
<ubottu> thatryan: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<thatryan> ah thanks
<Gnea> thatryan: it stands for Logival Volume Manager
<Gnea> *Logical
<thatryan> ok, well repartitioning and reinstaling now, hopefully works this time :)
<rsteenwyk1> I just upgraded to 9.04 for the fun of it, but now VirtualBox is giving me an error when I try to boot up my XP Guest. It tells me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup as root, which I do, but that gives me an error as well, tells me to look at /var/log/vbox-install.log. The log shows "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv: 342: /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxdrv/build_in_tmp: not found"
<rsteenwyk1> any idea on what I should do here?
<WFS> BayHakim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037000&highlight=rocketfish
<ArcSighter> BayHakim: did you check the logs I provided?
<kitche> rsteenwyk1: #ubuntu+1 for suppport for 9.04
<leeFranks> Having trouble getting LMMS any suggestions?
<Cox> So kinda nobody knows how to make my conceptronic hardware work on ubuntu? :) Or know if it's even possible
<visf> hi any idea what happen when try to launch an app and there says "Failed to execute child process?"
<benste> does so know when the latest pidgin will be updated into 9.04 ?
<rsteenwyk1> kitche: thanks
<LjL> visf: not sure. might you have run out of memory? do you have a swap partition?
<ArcSighter> ok , everything looks fine with my logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/129369/ but I'm still experiencing slowdowns, anyone knows why?
<visf> LjL: ya i do... more then 3gb I guess...
<LjL> ArcSighter: slowdowns of what? (sorry, wasn't here, but if you care to repeat for me)
<LjL> visf: alright, then it's not that. what application(s) does that happen with?
<LjL> benste: please ask in #ubuntu+1, that's the channel for Jaunty
<benste> LjL why jaunty?
<Certh> hi!
<LjL> benste: Jaunty is 9.04
<visf> LjL: I was trying to install Bibble software, and I there was not a problem previous version but now I guess its the update now
<LjL> visf: can you give me a link to that software, if it's free?
<Certh> What is it http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=2749&key=8a3e83 ?
<plic> anyone?
<plic> can anyone help me with the file association problem?
<LjL> Certh: what?
<LjL> plic: what was it about again?
<visf> LjL: ya sure -> http://bibblelabs.com/
<ArcSighter> LjL: I said hardy was working well for me, now intrepid and jaunty whith the same installed packages (of course, versions differ), I got this terrible slowdown issues and terribly high load averages and I'm unablmine its cause
<LjL> ArcSighter: high load average should normally mean high CPU usage, doesn't "top" or "ps aux" tell you anything?
<Certh> <LjL> what's the software on the screenshot? http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=2749&key=8a3e83
<plic> LjL, i want to know wher are all the file associations saved?
<amgarching> quote from http://oldwww.isc.org/sw/dhcp/dhcp_rel.php?noframes=1 "The host-name option and a few others were moved from "X" format to "t" format to be compatible with new NULL handling functions. ". Does that affect interoparability of pre- and post 3.0.4 versions of ISC DHCP software?
<ArcSighter> LjL: same load avgs of firefox (top consumer) and xorg that I got on hardy
<LjL> Certh: it's one single software package? hm
<Certh> <LjL>, yes
<LjL> ArcSighter: try with "iotop" maybe
<LjL> plic: i don't know... i know how you can change them
<LjL> !default | plic
<ubottu> plic: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<shawe> buenas
<LjL> !es | shawe
<ubottu> shawe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<plic> ubottu, i know how to change it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shawe> sorry
<LjL> visf: bibble pro?
<plic> LjL, i know how to change it
<plic> LjL, but i wanna see a list
<LjL> plic: ok let me see if i can find that
<plic> thanks
<catch-33> ArcSighter: check if u got high io-wait or sw-interrupts
<visf> LjL: ya, thats the one
<stones> Hello
<dawnonye> hello i am a brand new user of ubuntu and i need some help
<stones> I can't get X to work on my TV... I connected the ubuntu box through S-video...
<m3gaman> stones, ouch...how does that look? I tried that once and could barely read the text..lol
<ArcSighter> LjL: ok. now it happened, see my top http://paste.ubuntu.com/129384/
<oliver_> just installed alpha 4. works perfect!
<plic> aplha 4?
<dawnonye> I have a program on my windows computer that i would like to put on my mini but it has ubuntu is there a software made by ubuntu that allows you to use windows programs on ubuntu
<oliver_> 9.04
<catch-33> ArcSighter: 72.1%wa
<plic> cool
<catch-33> that's bad
<stones> m3gaman: It is black and white, but I can easilly read the text.
<stones> In fact I am IRC'ing on my tv now:D
<catch-33> ArcSighter: must be something related to hardware. disk io or sth
<stones> But I need X!
<newb> My motherboard has pins for an infrared receiver. I bought the hardware and hooked it up. Where in ubuntu can I check to see that it's been picked up? I already tried lsusb, lspci, and lshw
<fabio_> ati radeon hd 3200 VS. Intel X3100 : which is better for ubuntu linux (3d, compiz) ?
<newb> I also looked over dmseg
<oliver_> yes try wine dawnonye ... and get rid of the windows
<ArcSighter> catch-33 , so this 72.1 % means what? what can I do?
<m3gaman> stones, man, when I did that I had a cmd prompt open and could barely read it...maybe im going blind..lol
<adac> Does anyone of you guys use curlftpfs? I would need some 'help'
 * genii sips and ponders if catch-33 is a third worse than a catch-22
<catch-33> ArcSighter:  this means the cpu is waiting for some piece of hw
<stones> m3gaman: Still I need some X:P
<stones> I can read pretty OK, but I want it as a movie box...
<ArcSighter> catch33: and how I can determine which is the involved, and how to solve it?
<hawk808> i have a hdd with a ntfs partition some times it will mount somtimes it wont. why is this and is their anything i can do about it.
<catch-33> ArcSighter: maybe there's something wrong with your hdd or network or whatever
<plic> catch-33, yea
<LjL> visf: it's taking a while to download
<Guest44418>  wha is mean curlftpfs
<plic> catch-33, have u done the auto mount thing?
<buckethed> i'm having an issue with the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html. specifically "sudo auth-client-config -a -p lac_ldap"  i get "Error in updating the file: 'pam_account' not found".  i tried to edit ldap.conf as indicated by bug #295008, but i still get the same error.
<ArcSighter> catch-33 : my hw was working pretty well on hardy so I dont know, and there's 2 different machines I've tested with
<ArcSighter> with the same results
<catch-33> plic: Mhh? me?
<LjL> ArcSighter: you have very little RAM, and firefox is taking up much of it. you're simply thrashing
<Guest57877> in my lxde cd doesn't automount
<visf> LjL: Thanks for taking your time to look into my problem
<ArcSighter> LjL: I ve tested on 1 gb ram and happens
<plic> catch-33, lol sry
<HappyHater> was the displayconfig-gtk utility removed from intrepid? I keep getting a command not found error
<plic> hawk808, have u done the automount
<Guest57877> how to make the browsing speed fast
<fabio_> tweak your firefox
<catch-33> ArcSighter: could be some driver/kernel issue with your hardware, but it's not that easy to track down ... :-/
<plic> Guest57877, get a T1 line
<ArcSighter> catch-33: I have to
<LjL> ArcSighter: still it's quite certainly the memory in this case. you're swapping very badly.
<Guest57877> how to tweak
<ArcSighter> LjL: I said I tested intrepid in 1 gb ram and happened the same thing
<m3gaman> less pr0n
<catch-33> ArcSighter: try checking dmesg, /var/log/messages|syslog etc. for hints
<hawk808> plic, done mount in terminal and on places menu. it says its mounted to/media/hdd but its not there
<Omatic> Hae guys, is a restore feature in ubuntu like the one for windows(system-restore)?
<HappyHater> any idea if 'displayconfig-gtk' is working in intrepid?
<chewed-on> Does Ubuntu have Genius tablet driver ?
<LjL> ArcSighter: ok, and just how do you know it's the *same* thing? i'm saying that, looking at your top, you *are* definitely swapping too badly, and that system is *bound* to thrash to a halt.
<ArcSighter> catch-33: I already done that, everything seems fine, If you'd like to me to paste them
<LjL> plic: as trigial as it sounds, uh, i can't find it.
<LjL> trivial even
<Nalfeshnee> Is there a way I can get installer logs after running the wubi installer?
<ArcSighter> I've just downgraded to hardy in the other pc so I can provide you a 1gb ram top by now, but certainly I've experienced the same
<LjL> newb: i don't know, but the "lirc" package is generally what you need for infrared receiving
<catch-33> ArcSighter: sorry, but haven't got enough time to go through a whole bunch of logs...
<Nalfeshnee> Well, I booted up into the ubuntu installer, ran the installer, it froze up.. so I ran in verbose mode.. and I was wondering if there was a way to get a log from the install?...
<ArcSighter> catch-33: I talked about some how relevant logs
<ArcSighter> catch-33: not all of them, just suspicious
<pascal__> is it possible to install ubuntu to many computers within the same network using one of them as a target for booting?please tell me how?
<HappyHater> ok, so its apparently been removed, so what, if anything is the replacement for 'displayconfig-gtk'?
<catch-33> ArcSighter: can you do a "free -m" ?
<LjL> ArcSighter: well, i'd like to see the 1gb top (and iotop, too), because in any case, doing it on a 200mb RAM machine impacts the results too badly for me to guess anything
<dawnonye> wine?
<LjL> !netboot | pascal__
<ubottu> pascal__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ArcSighter> LjL: I downgraded to hardy in that machine :(
<HappyHater> does a lot of good asking questions in here...
<newb> What's the best flash package for linux? open source or Adobe?
<catch-33> ArcSighter: and maybe a "swapon -s"
<LjL> ArcSighter: ok, can you at least reproduce it without firefox and pidgin running? (and whatever is using gstreamer)
<stones> How do I get X out of my S-video?!
<LjL> ArcSighter: also, i'd really like to see the iotop output of a few minutes run please
<ArcSighter> LjL: ok a second
<np4melol> Can anybody help me installing ndiswrapper please
<s0l1dsnak3123> newb: It depends on what you plan to use it for. If you want to make sure everything will work, your best bet is (for now) Adobe. If you prefer Open Source Software, and only want to use youtube or something, then chances are, you can use open source ones :)
<LjL> visf: i'll have to download it again, my browser messed the download up. should be much faster this time though, as i'm, err, hogging the server
<HappyHater> why the hell did they get rid of the displayconfig utility, that's fucking stupid...
<Gnea> stones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9106
<bigrigger> HappyHater: my intrepid box has no displayconfig-gtk, bit the hardy box does have it. does that answer your question?
<dawnonye> i have a program in windows that i want to use in ubuntu what should i do
<HappyHater> yeah, google answered it, it was removed
<np4melol> dawnonye get wine
<HappyHater> why, I have no idea
<bigrigger> dawnonye: install/configure wine
<LjL> !language | HappyHater
<ubottu> HappyHater: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<s0l1dsnak3123> dawnonye, two options: use WINE, or use a virtual machine :) (wine is preferable)
<dawnonye> thnaks
<visf> LjL: Thanks for helping... I appreciate it.
<HappyHater> oh fuck off
<ruby_on_tail1> is there a way in which i can have gadgets on my desktop ?
<plic> hawk808, u got my msg?
<dawnonye> thank you how do i get wine
<ruby_on_tail1> specially, rss reader, todo list, and clock etc ?
<ruby_on_tail1> to keep myself organised
<plic> ruby_on_tail1, install gdesklets
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruby_on_tail1: sure, you can use "screenlets", "google desktop widgets", plus tonnes more :)
<stones> Gnea: Can you give me a summary? The internet without X is messed up...
<ruby_on_tail1> i just saw a screenshot of good OS GOS, i am tempted :D
<np4melol> dawnonye: sudo apt-get install wine
<s0l1dsnak3123> dawnoye: try sudo apt-get install wine from the terminal :)
<Gnea> stones: just use lynx
 * ruby_on_tail1 googles
<Ienorand> dawnonye: take a look at appdb.org and see if wine supports your app.
<scout> hi!
<plic> hawk808, download disk-manager from synaptic
<stones> Gnea: Is it a lot of stuff to do?
<LjL> visf: it loads up fine for me - in hardy
<catch-33> bye guys
<s0l1dsnak3123> dawnonye: if it isn't, try it anyway - you never know :)
<scout> is there some way to restrict a package to not to be upgraded even if there is a new version?
<Gnea> stones: sudo apt-get install lynx
<LjL> visf: i'll try in intrepid now if i can (although my intrepid box has a corrupted HD, not sure if i'll manage it)
<Gnea> stones: should be able to read it just fine that way, since it's all text anyway
<ruby_on_tail1> whats a good scanning aplication for ubuntu apart from csane
<stones> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9106
<ruby_on_tail1> xsane*
<stones> How do I copy text between screens?
<Gnea> ruby_on_tail1: i like the sane plugin to gimp
<scout> here i'm thinking in the scenario of having a USB with a ubuntu distribution, which is writable, but the user cannot upgrade packages with security in mind
<Gnea> stones: mouse working?
<visf> LjL: what does it mean when I can see the file in /usr/bin/bibblepro ?
<Ienorand> stones: "screens" as in?
<stones> Gnea: No pointer since there is no X...
<stones> leonel: screen the package.
<Gnea> stones: heh, don't need X to have a pointer...  sudo apt-get install gpm
<ArcSighter> LjL: after killing -9 firefox and pidgin,etc. http://paste.ubuntu.com/129393/
<HIjustme> Can somebody help me with this please. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082467
<LjL> visf: sorry? not sure i know what you mean there
<ArcSighter> LjL: now with pidgin and firefox now http://paste.ubuntu.com/129394/
<stones> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9106http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9106
<dawnonye> I am a complete moron cuz i don't know what sudo-apt is
<ikonia> dawnonye: sudo apt-get is a command
<ikonia> !apt-get > dawnonye
<ubottu> dawnonye, please see my private message
<Gnea> !sudo | dawnonye
<ubottu> dawnonye: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ikonia> dawnonye: everyone is new sometimes, don't worry
<visf> LjL: after the installation I can see the bibblepro in the bin folder which mean we can lunch it in the command line but when I try to type that in I get nothing. What do you that means?
<Gnea> dawnonye: there's a difference between a newbie and a moron. i would not say that you belong to the 'moron' category :)
<ArcSighter> LjL: and now again http://paste.ubuntu.com/129397/
<buckethed> i install openldap and am able to login as "cn=admin,dc=example,dc=com" using lat, but when i try to create a group i get an error: Unable to add entry cn=mygroup, Error: Invalid DN Syntax
<LjL> ArcSighter: and was it all very sluggish without firefox and pidgin running? because i see the load average dropped off a good bit (although they were still high)
<LjL> visf: you get *nothing*? didn't you say you got a couldn't fork process error?
<bigrigger> dawnonye: I recommend using the synaptic program in your menu to install packages, it's self-explanatory and user friendly.
<ArcSighter> LjL: check two I pasted after
<stones> Gnea: I think that looks conplicated. How to get a gui to tell me how to reconfigure X without X?
<HIjustme> Can somebody help me with this please. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082467
<visf> LjL: ya that is when I click on the icon
<LjL> ArcSighter: yeah, the load averages remain "low" (relative to the first you had posted). X certainly takes up a lot of your memory, but, with 256 megs...
<sysdoc> When running X with Twin View (2 separate X sessions) is there a way to have a program auto run in just the 2nd X session at startup?
<LjL> visf: oh so it's a dialog box?
<visf> Ljl: ya and this is what happen in command:  /usr/bin/bibblepro: No such file or directory
<kadi`> what is the name of the mail server ? apt-get install ?
<chiliblue> Unknown symbol in module trying to get v4l working any ideas
<LjL> visf: what does "file /usr/bin/bibblepro" say?
<hawk808> plic, i will try the disk manager thing. one other thing the drive is ide but when it shows it shows as sda1 should it be hda1
<LjL> visf: (it works for me in intrepid too)
<Gnea> stones: windows?
<LjL> visf: ah no wait it doesn't - segfault
<kadi`> what is the name of the mail server ? apt-get install ?
<LjL> kadi`: there exist more than one mail server.
<bigrigger> kadi`: there are choices, postfix is just one
<stones> Gnea: sudo dpkg --something xorg
<LjL> !mta | kadi`
<ubottu> kadi`: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<visf> LjL: it says No such file or directory
<stones> Gnea: What should I replace something with?
<LjL> visf: well that's just not true. you said you can see it with "ls"?
<plic> hawk808, sda1 is alrite
<kadi`> !postfix
<ArcSighter> LjL:
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<LjL> visf: (and you're on intrepid, anyway?)
<plic> hawk808, even mine is ide. the sda thing is just a naming convention
<kadi`> tjx
<kadi`> thx*
<Gnea> stones: you... wanted to know how to get s-video to work.. are you saying that you foobared your X configuration in the process?
<ArcSighter> LjL: sorry, but I know isn't ram because I've tested on 1 gb PC and running badly too, I just said
<HIjustme> Can somebody help me with this please. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082467
<plic> hawk808, with the disk manager u can even edit labels and stuff
<visf> LjL: sorry what do you mean by ls?
<LjL> ArcSighter: it's not that i don't believe you, but from those top outputs i can only infer two things: 1) the load averages aren't all *so* bad 2) the memory is really tight
<plic> hawk808, even the mountpoint thing
<LjL> visf: "ls /usr/bin/b*"
<ArcSighter> LjL: and loadavg are lowwwwww on hardyyy with the same ram of both pcs, I think is something about video, or acpi, or firefox mozilla plugin, or the kernel, I'm lost :(
<stones> Gnea: No, I assume if I reconfigure my X server I can make it work.
<MeI> Hello, I am getting a pre-depend error, Dependency cycle error
<LjL> ArcSighter: well, did you use firefox 2 rather than 3 on hardy?
<visf> LjL: ya... that is the problem... I get to see it there but it just say no such file?
<ArcSighter> LjL: 3.06 on hardy
<LjL> visf: ok try "ls -l /usr/bin/b*" and pastebin the whole output
<Gnea> stones: assuming is not a good thing to do, ever. :)  but, this could get you in the right direction: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg-core
<MeI> I have one broken pacakge on my system, with a dependency cycle error
<LjL> ArcSighter: hm. well, firefox is certainly taking up a lot of memory in any case. but then that shouldn't be a huge problem on a 1gb machine.
<bigrigger> stones: the easiest method is in a terminal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if i recall correctly.
<ArcSighter> LjL: do you want me to boot hardy on 512 mb ram pc I have right besides me from usb, and open a bunch of processed and show you, or boot intrepid
<LjL> ArcSighter: show me the iotop output please, let it run for a minute or two while the system is crawling
<LjL> MeI: pastebin output of apt-get please
<odinsbane> I was curious about installing qt4.5
<visf> LjL: ya I get this: -rwxr-xr-x 1 500 500 18595412 2008-07-22 00:37 /usr/bin/bibblepro
<hawk808> plic, could be down to a bad windows shut down. i'll try rebooting windows and shutdown again got to go thanks
<MeI> LjL, to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<LjL> MeI: yes please
<MeI> Ljl, ok,  one sec
<hellohahot> hey dudes
<LjL> visf: so it not only exists, but is executable and all... uhm. that's more than weird.
<hellohahot> how to install jre on centos
<hellohahot> help
<hellohahot> :(
<sinbox> Hello, I'm having some problems trying to edit xorg.conf and checking it before committing the changes, full desription of problems and error outputs are here >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129403/  I'll be glad for some advice
<MeI> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/129405/
<ArcSighter> LjL: a second, let me install
<LjL> visf: pastebin output of "stat /usr/bin/bibblepro"
<visf> LjL: what do you make of it? do you think is there some package in conflict? can libstdc++5 and 6 causing all this?
<LjL> visf: stdc could be an issue (as i said, it segfaults here on intrepid), but you just should never get "no such file" for a file that exists and is executable
<oren123345> AT LAST!! the new israeli tracker (torrentleech like) www.cipher.co.il open for registration till 22:00pm! hurry up!
<sinbox> hellohahot, centos is rpm red hat based IIRC wrong place to ask methinks
<bigrigger> visf: your ls output has a curious user/group info, that is 500 instead of a real user, group. could be the problem.
<visf> LjL: there is the result: File: `/usr/bin/bibblepro'
<visf>   Size: 18595412  	Blocks: 36368      IO Block: 4096   regular file
<visf> Device: 806h/2054d	Inode: 873136      Links: 1
<visf> Access: (0755/-rwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (  500/ UNKNOWN)   Gid: (  500/ UNKNOWN)
<visf> Access: 2009-03-11 00:47:37.000000000 +0800
<FloodBot1> visf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<visf> Modify: 2008-07-22 00:37:47.000000000 +0800
<LjL> bigrigger: oh, you're right about that.
<MeI> lJl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/129409/ that is the -f install
<ArcSighter> LjL: how long running?
<PerryArmstrong> hey i got a problem. Though i am able to see my printer series in a pdf file still i am no able to get the print out. can anyone help me
<MeI> I tried to not install findutils
<vng> what is short-cut key to change tab in  pidgin?
<ArcSighter> LJL: iotop I'll show you?
<buckethed> i tried to run "sudo ldapaddgroup mygroup" but i get "logname: no login name  Error adding group mygroup to LDAP"
<LjL> bigrigger: actually though that's the way the .deb comes, it's 500:500 on my system too
<LjL> ArcSighter: one minute or two
<LjL> ArcSighter: just make sure it runs while the system is being sluggish
<Nalfeshnee>   udevd-event[6310]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit -- any idea on that?
<ArcSighter> LjL: how ???? 8-) I can get it sluggish on purpose
<bigrigger> LjL: interesting, thanks.
<LjL> visf: i really don't understand, it's just the same as on my system
<ArcSighter> LjL: ok Ill open thunderbird, is almost always make its slowdown in intrepid/jaunty
<LjL> visf: do try this: "sudo chown root:root /usr/bin/bibblepro"
<stones> Can I watch movies without X?
<bigrigger> stones: um, negative.
<MeI> Anyone can help with my dependency cycle error,
<kitche> stones: yes
<bigrigger> kitche: how?
<kitche> stones: mplayer can be used
<ArcSighter> LjL: I'll wait to get loadavg > 3 and then I'll paste iotop then?
<LjL> bigrigger: vlc too
<LjL> bigrigger: you can watch them on the framebuffer, or even in ascii art
<LjL> ArcSighter: ok
<visf> LjL: thanks for the help i think I'll need to do something else
<ArcSighter> LjL: 1.
<bigrigger> kitche: good idea, forgot about that. LjL thanks again, i must need more coffee.
<LjL> visf: right now i can only think your filesystem is messed up
<Duddle> hello! how can I delay apps in the auto-start? I've tried adding an entry like "sleep 5 && command" but then the app won't be started at all
<bigrigger> stones: sorry, they are right you can.
<ikonia> ArcSighter: I've only been half following, could you give a quick two line summary to your issue ?
<PerryArmstrong> hey i got a problem. Though i am able to see my printer series in a pdf file still i am no able to get the print out. can anyone help me
<kadd> try to install postfix
<kadd> got
<kadd>  error
<mrfree> I added c-kort repo to my sources.list
<rickard> Hi!, I have an english version of ubuntu and all works fine,, but I need to have 24h date format in thunderbird.. how do I achive this?
<LjL> MeI: sorry i forgot about you for a moment, let me look now
<mrfree> but synaptic simply ignore it
<mrfree> :(
<kadd> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kadd>  exim4-base
<kadd>  exim4-daemon-light
<kadd> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> kadd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeI> LjL, ok thanks,
<sinbox> I'm trying "sudo xinit -- :2" to test an edited xorg.conf but I just get errors any ideas? btw am on 7.10
<MeI> Ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129405/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/129409/
<LjL> MeI: ugh, according to your APT, you don't have... APT installed.
<LjL> MeI: that doesn't sound especially good.
<bigrigger> kadd: you really don't need a mailserver, are you sure you want to install one, that's only half the battle?
<PerryArmstrong> hey i got a problem. Though i am able to see my printer series in a pdf file still i am no able to get the print out. can anyone help me
<ikonia> ArcSighter: hello ?
<sky_> where will be added to repo newest pidgin ?
<sky_> when
<MeI> Ljl, I cant install anything unless i fix the dependency error
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; can you help
<ikonia> sky_: in the next release most likley
<LjL> MeI: but then again, you *have* that stuff installed (including apt and libc6), or your system just wouldn't work and you couldn't use apt-get. so it's apt's database that's messed up. still, not good
<kadd> bigrigger, no i don't need but i want to know about it at least :)
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: not off the top of my head, is it a HP printer
<sky_> ikonia: in jaunty ? :-O
<ikonia> kadd: don't run one if you don't know - you can cat banned from your ISP for running bad configured mail servers
<ikonia> sky_: maybe
<ikonia> sky_: what is in the latest pidgin that you want ?
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; yes it is..
<bigrigger> kadd: postfix is possibly the easiest but i suggest you configure it local mail only.
<MeI> ljl, i had a problem with my hard drive disc it repaired itself and eversince i am having this problem
<LjL> MeI: do you have a /var/lib/dpkg/status-old file?
<sky_> ikonia: AOL upgraded their ICQ protocol
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: what cups driver did you configure ?
<LjL> MeI: yeah, stuff probably got very corrupted then.
<ikonia> sky_: ahh
<kadd> bigrigger,  i can't install it check the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/129414/
<Pici> sky_: A backport is being worked on for the icq issue.
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; i am sure you can as you have done before to many other such problems
<kadd> ikonia, i wanna try it localy
<ikonia> sky_: if you can hold on for a few days I'd expect an update shortly
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; i have not much idea about cups
<sky_> Pici: eh what ? :D
<MeI> ljl, i will print out the var/lib/dpkg/status-old file
<ikonia> kadd: as I said - if you configure it wrong you run the risk of being banned by your ISP
<Pici> sky_: An update is coming soon.
<source3> Anyone experiencing wireless PCMIA cards suddenly not working.  This is happening on two different Thinkpads with two different wireless cards, DLink and Linksys.  One of the Thinkpads is running 8.04 and the other is running 8.10.
<kadd> ikonia, then how i can learn how to config it
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: how did you configure the printer
<ikonia> kadd: in  sane environment
<LjL> MeI: no, no need. just try using it as a backup. namely, do this:    sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-backup  ;  sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<LjL> MeI: then try again using apt-get
<sky_> Pici,Ikonia, i tried to compile 2.5.5 but i get an error in libpurple X[
<ArcSighter> LjL: sorry if lol, the loads of iotop are not longer than 1mb and I got 3.~ of loadavg at top
<ikonia> sky_: don't do that
<ikonia> sky_: hang on for ubuntu to fix it for you
<ikonia> sky_: it's coming
<sky_> ikonia: thank you
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; it configured automatically....i just connected the printer and tried to print a pdf file and i noticed the printer series in the option...
<Lake_> ok, so I've de/vsda2 that Gparted  nnounces as being an ext3 filesystem
<MeI> ljl, let me try
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: do you see it in system->administration-> printing menu?
<Lake_> however, when I try to mount it, it exclaims "The volume uses the a file system which is not supported by your system."
<MeI> ljl, i think it worked
<MeI> ljl, let me check
<LjL> MeI: that's good, though i really recommend you run other stuff now to check that your system is mostly in a consistent state
<MeI> WHOOOOO
<kadd> ikonia,  ok but any clue about this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/129414/ 1st time happen with me !
<MeI> ummm nope
<MeI> ljl new error
<LjL> MeI: output please
<bigrigger> kadd: do you have a running X server, suggest you clean up the filesystem with synaptic/fix broken packages. or use the command line
<MeI> ljl, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/dash_0.5.4-9ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb: files list file for package `libxine1-misc-plugins' is missing final newline
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; ya my printer series is there
<kadd> ok
<kadd> thanks
<kadd> all
<kadd> =)
<ArcSighter> LjL: soooo????
<buckethed> ubuntu server 8.10.  logname doesn't seem to be working. i get "logname: no login name"
<LjL> MeI: "sudo apt-get clean", then try again (but i'm starting to think your filesystem might be very corrupt)
<ikonia> kadd: clean up your repo/install - it's got too much conflict
<LjL> ArcSighter: i'd like to see ikonia's opinion about this, could you summarize and give the pastes again
<ikonia> kadd: remove exim before tyring to install postfix
<icqn> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ikonia> ArcSighter: please do
<icqn> !icq
<kadd> ya i'll clean everything now :) thx
<icqn> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<LjL> MeI: do you happen to have "smartmontools" already installed?
<MeI> ljl, no i will install now
<ArcSighter> ikonia: Ok here's the thing, let's assume that 2 machines worked well with hardy, because they did. When using intrepid or jaunty on those machines I got terrible slowdowns and high loadavgs
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ok, nice summary , is the load average from start ? or do you need to do something ? are these clean installs or upgrades ?
<MeI> ljl, ok now it is downloading and its going to take 16 minutes
<josesito> help! my sound isn't working, I can't find a solution!
<LjL> MeI: you can't install it if apt doesn't work ;)
<MeI> ljl, what is it we did cp and paste
<MeI> ljl, hmm
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; any idea
<LjL> MeI: the "database" (it's not really a database, just a text file, but) that contains the list of installed packages on the system
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: I'm just jugglging a bit at the moment, I'll be with you ASAP
<josesito> can someone help me?
<LjL> MeI: it got corrupted, so we restored it from a backup (which is done automatically)
<ArcSighter> ikonia: in the case of intrepid they were cleans, jaunty is upgraded, and no it's not from start, when I do daily tasks such as browsing, im, mail, etc, gets a moment where mouse freeze and I cant work, checking top has given me loadavgs over 8 and iotop now is 3 mb
<andreas__> i need help with squirrelmail, any kind to help??
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; ASAP??
<MeI> ljl, how can we clean the file?\
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: as soon as possible
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; ohh thank you
<buckethed> andreas, try #squirrelmail
<ikonia> ArcSighter: one quick question, what video card is in these machines ?
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, I have  a lil issue, I installed a game "Urban Terror" when I change my resolution to 1920x1080, I lose my mouse..I can't use my mouse until I close out the game, any ideas?
<andreas__> buckethed: thx
<ArcSighter> ikonia: on board video on one, and ati on the other
<Gnutoo> hello, I've the last stable ubuntu(not LTS) and the 3d still doesn't work, but I have "direct rendering: Yes"  I've a i810 and I use the "intel" driver...what should I do? it doesn't work either at root...as doesn't work I mean less than 1fps in supertux...
<ikonia> ArcSighter: is the onboard ati too ?
<josesito> how can i disable pulseaudio server?
<LjL> MeI: let's see if apt finishes its job now, first
<ArcSighter> ikonia: no, hold a second
<ikonia> ArcSighter: just nice to get a ful picture
<MeI> ljl, ok we wait, thanks!
<LjL> ArcSighter: keep in mind we really real with hardy and intrepid here, jaunty might cause nasal daemons for all we know
<LjL> MeI: can you pastebin the output it gave so far, so i can start getting an idea?
<ArcSighter> LjL: ok I'll talk about intrepid only, I just came from there
<bigrigger> josesito: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop  from the terminal.
<ArcSighter> ikonia: onboard intel
<ikonia> ArcSighter: mega, thank you, and how much ram in each ?
<bigrigger> josesito: disabling is a bit more complicated and somewhat risky.
<ArcSighter> ikonia: here, 256, there (on the onboard video) 512
<ArcSighter> ikonia: and yes I know little ram, but hardy worked pretty well, even without restricted video drivers
<ikonia> ArcSighter: sorry, I meant how much ram - not on board video ram
<ArcSighter> ikonia: I just gave you RAM
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ahh that was the ram
<ikonia> ArcSighter: which one of the machines has the ati card (the 256 or the 512)
<ArcSighter> ikonia: yes, and as just said, hardy no probs, then intrepid and jaunty freeze
<ArcSighter> ikonia: the 512
<ikonia> ArcSighter: perfect, got a clear picture now
<abyss> re;)
<ArcSighter> sorry,
<ikonia> ArcSighter: I assume you've got desktop effects turned off on both
<ArcSighter> the ati card is at the 256 mb ram
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ok
<ArcSighter> yes compiz down for both
<Cypher306> Quick question... can I use wubi to install multiple Ubuntu instances?
<Clonak> !pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<Clonak> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ArcSighter> ikonia: yes compiz down for both of them
<ikonia> ArcSighter: perfect, so can we do a few debugging tests ?
<rickard> Some apps,, e.g thunderbird utilize the built in speaker instead of my real ones.. why?
<ArcSighter> ikonia: sure
<yarri> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> ArcSighter: can we concentrate on the intel (512ram) box only for the moment
<ArcSighter> ikonia: wow, we got a little problem, I downgraded to hardy there this morning
<abyss> i try to install oss. I basing on that tut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound, but this is not working very well, so i want to back to alsa, but i cant, I recompiling kernel for intel_hda and alsa restart computer and alsa still dont work , how i can back to alsa? (srry for my english)
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ok - so lets work on the other then
<MeI1> ljl, i gotdisconnected
<ArcSighter> ikonia: I can install intrepid if you like, but well, time consuming
<Cypher306> I mean, if I already have one wubi instance installed, can I run it again and install a third boot option?
<ikonia> ArcSighter: no no, we'll work with the other
<ArcSighter> ikonia: sure? ok
<LjL> MeI1: ok, i asked you if you can paste the output so far
<MeI1> ljl, i am doing it on gnome, not in terminal :(
<MeI1> ljl i can print screen
<LjL> MeI1: uh, but you're using apt-get...?
<kadd> give me error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kadd>  when i remove what this ?
<kneeki> Anyone use Synergy with Ubuntu 9.04?
<MeI1> ljl, i believe apt or aptitude is being used because it is working fine now\
<Pici> kneeki: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<MeI1> ljl 28 s left
<ikonia> ArcSighter: can you open an xterm from a clean boot up and do "vmstat 5" and pastebin the output - nothing else running just that, (leave it running for say 60 seconds)
<kneeki> Pici: Thanks =)
<LjL> MeI1: next time use apt-get from a terminal, not Synaptic from GNOME, please
<LjL> MeI1: less surprises for me and easier to paste
<MeI1> ljl will do
<ArcSighter> ikonia: clean bootup you mean disabling startup services?
<HIjustme> Hi, I have just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and my Enemy Territory is running but looks very strange?
<MeI1> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129424/
<abyss> someone can help me?
<ikonia> ArcSighter: nope - just reboot - don't do anything else, just open an xterm and do the vmstat command for me
<LjL> MeI1: again?
<MeI1> ljl yup
<MeI1> ljl let me run apt in terminal
<HIjustme> tritium:Hi, i upgraded to 8.10 and ET is looking very wierd :/
<LjL> MeI1: oh, see if you can use apt-get anyway, try installing smartmontools
<ArcSighter> ok hold on I'll switch from machine to irc
<MeI1> ljl doing that now
<LjL> MeI1: also, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ok
<MeI1> ljl  :( check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/129425/
<MeI1> ljl plus i have a crash report detected
<bigrigger> kadd: in a terminal try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  then sudo apt-get update , see if that helps
<LjL> MeI1: look, i'm not really sure, but i think your hard drive might be failing
<LjL> MeI1: do you have a live CD you can boot from?
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; so anything up??
<kadd> it work
<MeI1> i believe so
<kadd> i del it
<kadd> from the /etc/ then autoremove work
<MeI1> ljl i can get one
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: sorry, just concentrating on a bit of a complex problem, I'll be with you ASAP
<Cypher306> Can I use Wubi to install another instance of Ubuntu after I've already installed one instance?
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: feel free to ask the channel in the wait time
<LjL> MeI1: try another thing first
<LjL> MeI1: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/smartmon*
<PerryArmstrong> hey i got a problem. Though i am able to see my printer series in a pdf file still i am no able to get the print out. can anyone help me
<Cox> Hey someone else knows why ubuntu doesn't say the driver for my conceptronic c300ru is valid, when I even downloaded the .inf file from the original site for my hardware?
<ikonia> Cox: inf files are for windows
<Cox> yes
<ikonia> Cox: you're using ubuntu -
<Cox> its on the help directory for wireless networks
<Cox> that u need to take the inf file
<Cox> :)
<bigrigger> kadd: postfix and exim are two different MTA's don't install both.
<ikonia> Cox: where ?
<Narcissus> Hey, could someone either point me in the direction of, or instruct me how to get a wired ad-hoc network working?
<Cox> sec
<LjL> ikonia: ndiswrapper i suspect?
<MeI1> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129426/
<Mrminist> I lostmy 
<ikonia> LjL: probably
<kadd> okie
<Viata> narcissus: ad-hoc network between which two types of machines?
<Mrminist> I lost my wifi signal icon on the bottom right how can i get it back?
<Narcissus> Viata: architecture i686->i686, and between my desktop and my laptop, both running linux
<Cox> Ndiswrapper has a program for it, windows wireless network software help, where u can use .inf file, and it sais invalid driver, whereas it's 100% sure the correct file
<Viata> narcissus: you're using a crossover cable, correct?
<Cox> its ndisgtk
<Narcissus> Viata: yes
<HIjustme> Is it possible to degrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<ikonia> Cox: nsdisswappers doesn't always work
<ikonia> HIjustme: not really
<thiebaude1> HIjustme: no
<Mrminist> fags
<Narcissus> Viata: but, from what I hear, you don't necessarily need to use a crossover cable
<Viata> narcissus: you should be able to assign each machine a private IP and then ping the other one.  did that not work?
<LjL> MeI1: ok let's try fixing that annoying file error
<HIjustme> ikonia: damn, i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and a game i play is all wierd
<Viata> narcissus: some NIC's are smart and don't require one, but in general, directly connecting like devices (eg. PC to PC) requires a crossover cable.  unless you go through a switch, that is
<LjL> MeI1: sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxine1-misc-plugins*.list
<LjL> MeI1: you should see a list of files in the editor, confirm that please
<rickard> which is the best mp3player out there?
<fosco__> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MeI1> ljl yes
<LjL> MeI1: now use the down arrow key to reach the end of file. does it stop on the last line, or *after* the last line?
<Narcissus> Viata: assigning a private ip to both resulted in: connect: Network is unreachable from both machines
<MeI1> ljl after the last line
<rickard> ubottu: There is a bunch of them, I needed som tips.. thatś all
<LjL> MeI1: that's not a good thing, but anyway, try adding one more empty line at the end. also, pastebin the whole thing for me
<MeI1> ljl ^@^@^
<mwaha> hello everyone i have this problem.. i have my hdds broken up to different partitions. my linux partition i wanted to format and so i formatted that and my swap linux partition. now i downloaded kubuntu instead of ubuntu to install because i wanted to try out the KDE enviroment. However now the installation wizard don't detect all of the partitions but only a disk
<Viata> narcissus: what IP / subnet are you using?
<mwaha> how can i fix this?
<MeI1> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129428/
<Narcissus> Viata: 192.168.0.1 for desktop, 1.1 for laptop, subnet 255.255.255.0
<amgarching> Ok, I solved DHCP problem. The DHCP server didnt derive the hostname from the section name as advertized in docs, one needs to explicitly tell the server: host HOSTNAME { fixed-address HOSTNAME; option host-name "HOSTNAME"; ddns-hostname "HOSTNAME"; ... }. Dont ask me why it worked with SuSE.
<sipior> rickard: try a bunch, see what you like.
<Viata> narcissus: try making the laptop 192.168.0.2
<Viata> narcissus: they're on different subnets, so it may not work
<dinsdale08> Where do I paste an appropriate hal .fdi file?
<LjL> MeI1: uh, that file should not look like that. it should be a list of files. that, instead, looks like a piece of your status file...
<MeI1> ljl sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/129429/
<LjL> MeI1: you're on intrepid right? (sorry if i asked already)
<dinsdale08> s/paste/place
<LjL> ah
<Narcissus> Viata: that works
<Viata> narcissus:   :)
<MeI1> ljl i missed top part
<LjL> MeI1: well, it's still wrong
<Narcissus> Viata: I've also enabled ipv4 packet forwarding... so with any luck...
<tillux> heya there. I'm looking for a way to create a small pxe bootable image with xserver and gtk... but I don't know where to start looking, so I thought asking here is a good start :D
<LjL> MeI1: intrepid or hardy?
<MeI1> ljl intrepid
<Viata> narcissus: let me know if you have any more questions
<Narcissus> Viata: will do, thanks for your help
<LjL> MeI1: ok, keep the editor open. remove all the file contents - everything. i'll give you a pastebin to use for that file instead
<MeI1> ok
<Viata> np
<MeI1> ljl ok
<HIjustme> How do I competely remove ubuntu, so I can make fresh install?
<Kriss3d> HIjustme,  uhmm mke2fs perhaps ?
<Seveas> tillux, 'small image' and 'xserver + gtk' are conflicting goals :)
<HIjustme> Kriss3d what?
<MeI1> HIjustme, put live CD and make a complete format with installation
<Kriss3d> yeah
<HIjustme> MeI1, ko
<HIjustme> ok
<I2> hi guys....how can i convert string "243,33" in the float value 243,33???
<I2> in a bash script?
<Seveas> I2, bash doesn't care about strings or floats.
<LjL> MeI1: use  http://paste.ubuntu.com/129430/plain/  for that file
<MeI1> ljl, should i come back?
<LjL> MeI1: ensure that you leave an empty line at the end (but NOT at the beginning)
<I2> and so how can i addition ???
<KDB9000> is it possible to configure ubuntu to not mount or show a drive that is plugged into USB?
<I2> if i have "234,44" and "345,22"
<MeI1> ljl empty line?
<MeI1> ljl where do i put this file at?
<Seveas> I2 $(( 234.44 + 345.22 ))
<LjL> MeI1: yeah just hit Enter after the last line
<tillux> Seveas: small -> less than 256mb ;D
<Kriss3d> uhmm im running a cosumized version of ubuntu which only starts to a login screen in textmode (runlevel 2 i presume) how would i make KDE start up and use its login screen ?
<Crooper> is there syntax highlighting for nano?
<LjL> MeI1: in your editor. instead of what you had in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxinewhatever
<Seveas> Kriss3d, install kde and kdm
<I2> but i have two variables..... a="23,3" b="45,2"
<Seveas> I2 bash uses american notation for decimals. Use a . instead of a ,
<LjL> MeI1: you might prefer to close nano and use the graphical editor with "gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxine1-misc-plugins*.list" instead
<MeI1> ljl instead of this file
<MeI1> ljl  /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxine1-misc-plugins.list
<Pici> Crooper: Yes, there is.  I wrote a post about this a bit ago: http://nullcortex.com/2008/07/nano-nano/
<MeI1> ljl ok, trying sec pls
<Kriss3d> Seveas,  kde is installed.. tried installing kdm once.. it made me have to reinstall the entire ubuntu version.. id like not to do that again
<LjL> MeI1: yes
<Seveas> then do: $(( $a + $b ))
<I2> ok but how can i make addition?
<Seveas> Kriss3d, kdm is the kde login window....
<I2> between a="4.6" b="2.3"
<Seveas> I2, I just said how to do that
<Seveas> <Seveas> then do: $(( $a + $b ))
<Kriss3d> Seveas,  hmm ill just see if its there
<LjL> Seveas: i'm not sure bash will add decimal numbers anyway...?
<Seveas> LjL, hmm, good call
<ArcSighter> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129433/
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ok
<Seveas> LjL, you're right. Time to shell out to bc
<tyler_d> trying to figure out what packages (paths) need to be added to get an older version of vpnc through synaptec??
<tyler_d> ie. echo "http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz" >> /etc/apt/sources.list however this fails as the address doesn't exist
<Crooper> thnx Pici
<MeI1> ljl ok
<LjL> MeI1: you mean you're done?
<I2> doesn't work
<sinbox> anyone can help me with forcing my screen resolution as my KVM is not passing the monitor's EDID correctly
<I2> it says "command not found"
<I2> so how can i do that???
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, do you have the DEB file?  couldn't you install it from command line?  or is there a need to use synaptec?
<MeI1> ljl yes i put what u posted instead of old file
<ikonia> ArcSighter: just looking over it
<LjL> MeI1: ok, now try again installing smartmontools
<Seveas> I2: a=1.2 b=3.4; echo $(echo $a + $b | bc -l)
<ArcSighter> ikonia: I assumed that, thanks
<Seveas> a bit convoluted, but bash doesn't do decimals
<I2> no, i have to string
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: not really a need, however couldn't find the older deb package -- hoping to find something around 0.4 or possibly older
<I2> i take thees with a command return
<MeI1> ljl ok
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: this is re: cisco vpn failure to keep a connection over 5 minutes
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, do you have the DEB your looking for
<sipior> I2: i think this is the point where you ask yourself: "is bash really the best tool for this job?" :-)
<MeI1> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129434/
<I2> i have to make a script for automatize various banchmark how can i do that without bash????
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ok can you please do the same again but open a few apps, the ones that make it slow down please.
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: only able to find the c for the version I wanted... compiled using make && make install... however don't know where the specific file should g
<tyler_d> o
<sipior> I2: python, perl, a dozen others
<LjL> MeI1: ok, do what it says (with sudo)
<ikonia> ArcSighter: so we can see the same vmstate output but while it's having a problem
<qcjn> does anyone knows of a good tutorial for compiling that says more then (./configure, make, make install) an howto ?
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: as well I could add it to the path.. but I am trying to keep this extremely simple
<MeI1> ljl i did
<I2> which is the simple to learn????
<vieq> hi all, is there any thing else like aptoncd?
<MeI1> ljl then i tried to do apt install for smartmontools
<sipior> I2: i like python, but none of them are terribly hard to learn
<MeI1> ljl got another error
<I2> but with phyton can i call bash command????
<MeI1> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129435/
<unop> I2, why doesn't bash it for you? because it does the job.
<sipior> I2: sure
<unop> I2, not all bash commands are accessible through another scripting language..
<LjL> MeI1: ok, this time i think there is one line too much in that libxine list file =) open it again with gedit, as before, select it all (with ctrl+a), and pastebin its contents again
<I2> if unop is right i have to use bash
<MeI1> ljl ok
<sipior> unop: I2 all scripting languages have mechanisms to run shell commands, have no fear.
<ljuwaidah> hi
<ljuwaidah> quick question
<sipior> unop: I2 well, system commands in general, really
<ljuwaidah> will ubuntu support fingerprint authentication in 9.04?
<unop> sipior, bash commands aren't necessarily shell commands - noting the difference.
<euxneks> is there a jaunty channel?
<LjL> euxneks: #ubuntu+1
<ArcSighter> euxneks: ubuntu+1
<euxneks> thanks
<KalEl> can i mute only a specific application?
<MeI1> ljl cant crtl a
<vigo> euxneks: Yes, ubuntu+1
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: found 0.3.3 from debian.org.... trying it now... ty for your help
<sipior> unop: you can happily spawn a shell and run whatever bash commands you like
<I2> so with phyton can i redirect output to file or call bash command etc etc??
<sipior> I2: yep
<unop> sipior, sure, but you might as well use bash for the thing then.
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, I don't think I was any help at all :)  good luck.
<Jeruvy> does the wubi installer typically forget the cd in the drive or is my cd drive giving me grief?
<kannan> Dell Vostro 1510 Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 microphone dont work. help
<LjL> MeI1: uh? are you on the english version of ubuntu?
<sipior> unop: since he needs to deal with floating point numbers, i'm guessing that's not the way to go
<dennda> Is there really no shortcut for showing the menu bar in gnome-terminal?
<MeI1> ljl yes
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: ty.. I hope so... using winscp is extremely painfull and slow
<MeI1> ljl it does not give me option to do
<lissa> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MeI1> ljl i hilight everything to paste
<MeI1> ljl still same error
<I2> unop: and so how can i add two string like double??? if i have a="2.3" and b="6.7" how can i make a+b?????
<fevel> hi guys
<LjL> MeI1: well just do Edit / Select all
<fevel> how can I force a certain webpage everytime someone opens a browser on my network?
<MeI1> ljl cant either, but i think it is a different error i will pastebin
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, FYI (dunno if it would make life easier) but gftp has SSH capabilities a lot easier then command lining everything if you have a gui
<I2> unop are u there????
<MeI1> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129437/
<LjL> MeI1: i really don't understand why you can't... it's just gedit
<LjL> MeI1: eh? i told you to open the file with gedit, not to use apt
<Bodo07> Hi zusammen. Hab ein kleines prob. Kann mir jemand helfen
<LjL> MeI1: gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxine1-misc-plugins*.list
<doleyb> fevel: You'd need to program your router to redirect all http traffic to a webserver you installed.
<sipior> I2: you might consider giving him a moment to answer, at least. and lose the extra question marks, will you?
<MeI1> ljl ?? i used nano
<MeI1> ljl i will try
<LjL> MeI1: *then* ctrl+a and pastebin
<LjL> MeI1: the instructions i gave you now were for gedit
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: does help... however no gui.... I love that app though
<unop> I2, floating point arithmetic - http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/022
<I2> ok
<Pici> I2: #bash may be a better channel if you continue to have bash scripting questions
<fevel> doleyb, Gottit
<MeI1> ljl error Could not open the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxine1-misc-plugins.list using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<fevel> doleyb, thanks a lot mate
<ActionParsnip> whoever suggested lxde to me earlier, its killer :)
<LjL> MeI1: uh? weird. does it open it anyway eventually?
<MeI1> ljl nope
<CrIP> hey guys what the command to dl aircrack ?
<vigo> ActionParsnip: What is lxde>
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<CrIP> aircrack-ng
<vigo> Neato
<LjL> MeI1: ok just delete the file. "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxine1-misc-plugins.list
<thatryan> ok I am really lost on installation here, I keep getting " GRUB  loading please wait...  Error 18 " on boot up after install completes
<ikonia> CrIP: why do you need it
<LjL> MeI1: then open it with gedit again (this time of course it will be empty)
<I2> unop i can't use the wiki u send to me
<ActionParsnip> vigo: its like fluxbo with a lil start menu thingy
<CrIP> cant remeber my wireless pwd
<ActionParsnip> *fluxbox
<CrIP> and the router is locked don
<vigo> ActionParsnip: does it work in Hardy?
<ikonia> CrIP: login to the router
<ikonia> CrIP: re-set it
<MeI1> ljl it is open, pastebin ur info?
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde hardy
<fevel> doleyb, but theres a problem... after they click the ok button thyll have to surf normally through squid. I was already redirecting everything to 3128
<ubottu> Package lxde does not exist in hardy
<CrIP> its in my old mans rooom
<vigo> arrrghs
<ikonia> CrIP: so whats the problem ?
<unop> I2, why not? any errors?
<ActionParsnip> vigo apt-cache search lxde
<MeI1> ljl i pastebin the info u sent me
<CrIP> whats the sudo command to dl files?
<Highbeamer-6> hi everyone, i have a problem with my live cd, it will not boot, it just shows the message " ... Buffer I/0 error on device fd0, logical block 0" what does it mean?
<MeI1> ljl saved and closed
<ikonia> CrIP: why do don't you reset it
<ikonia> CrIP: go to the router and reset your password
<CrIP> its in his room and its 4am !
<LjL> MeI1: yes paste in it the contents of  http://paste.ubuntu.com/129430/plain/ but make *very* sure you put all the lines - no more and no fewer.
<CrIP> i cant log into to it at all
<ikonia> CrIP: well wait for him to get up, it will be quicker than trying to crack it
<Booh> Is it possible to enable Raid1 and encryption at install (8.10 iso386 64bits) or I should create a special partition and encrypt-it after installation?
<ArcSighter> CrIP: sudo aptitude install aircrack-ng, but I'll recommend building from source
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, some info on your Grub error 18 - http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<I2> unop: beacause i don't have two numeric variable....i have two string obtained from a substring call from the return of a command
<MeI1> ljl, i believe now the problem in in ffmpeg
<thespottedelf> how do you get the 3d  changing of reh desktops?
<MeI1> ljl not same error message
<LjL> MeI1: output
<ArcSighter> ikonia: So, what about my "vmstat", anything interesting?
<bigrigger> Highbeamer-6: do you have a floppy in the drive?
<Highbeamer-6> no
<Highbeamer-6> just dvd
<ZykoticK9> thespottedelf, compiz
<ikonia> ArcSighter: yup lots, did you not get the message asking for another vmsat output
<I2> so i have to make a "cast" from int to float before make any operation
<thespottedelf> ty
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ok can you please do the same again but open a few apps, the ones that make it slow down please.
<unop> I2, the shell doesn't know the difference between strings and numbers/integers/floats - everything is a string.
<MeI1> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129438/
<thatryan> ZykoticK9: thanks.  how do I control where the boot partition goes though?
<doleyb> fevel: maybe you shoudl try a squid or apache group for web-redirect advices
<erUSUL> thespottedelf: enable desktop effects then use simple-ccsm to configure the desktop cube
<ArcSighter> ikonia: sorry I haven't read you , if you can please direct the message directly when you reply, ok I'll do it now
<erUSUL> !ccsm @ thespottedelf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> MeI1: ok, so it's probably all messed up, not just libxine. there's something you could try though, wait
<ikonia> ArcSighter: I did direct the message to you
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, do you already have Windows installed on the system?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | thespottedelf
<ubottu> thespottedelf: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fevel> doleyb, sure... thanks
<ArcSighter> sorry, then I missed it
<thatryan> no, this is an empty hard drive, (well not now because of botched install, but I will re-erase it)
<MeI1> ljl can i just reinstall over the multimedia ?
<panesar_sandeep> hi, is there a way to backup everything my ubuntu downloaded(updates, packages, libraries, etc) so that i don't have to re-download them if i install a fresh copy of ubuntu??
<ArcSighter> ikonia: running vmstat now, 5 mins again?
<LjL> MeI1: don't think so
<bigrigger> Highbeamer-6: possibly your BIOS needs to look for the cdrom first. fd0 is a floppy drive.
<|Kamen|> how do I see the total size of a drive? file manager is only showing me free space
<LjL> MeI1: you can try doing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2635193&postcount=12 for each package file that gives you that error
<LjL> MeI1: but i suspect it'll be virtually all of them
<chris__> salut
<erUSUL> |Kamen|: df -hs
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, so this is the ONLY os on the drive?  that doesn't make much sense, as ubuntu would start at the begining of the drive, and we wouldn't expect this problem?
<panesar_sandeep> hi, is there a way to backup everything my ubuntu downloaded(updates, packages, libraries, etc) so that i don't have to re-download them if i install a fresh copy of ubuntu??
<chris__> ya des français
<LjL> MeI1: also, i have to go now for some time. give that a try, but if it all fails, boot from a live cd, install smartmontools, and ask for instructions on how to check whether your HD is failing
<LjL> !fr | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Highbeamer-6> hm, dvd is on the first position, than hard drive and third floppy
<sky_> hi
<Lake_> is there a significant difference between gcc 4.2.3 and 4.2.4 ? vmware is complaining kernel was built with 4.2.3 and it's afraid using 4.2.4 will make it crash
<MeI1> ljl thanks alot!
<chris__> !fr
<MeI1> ljl will try have a nice day
<thatryan> yes, I wiped the drive clean using Acronis double sweep overwrite
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | panesar_sandeep
<sky_> i cant remove the pidgin 2.5.5 from the trash it says that i dont have permission
<ubottu> panesar_sandeep: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ZykoticK9> panesar_sandeep, back up /var/cache/apt/archive and all the updates will be backed up :)
<|Kamen|> ok is there any way to make file manager show total drive size along with free space? i dislike having to open a terminal for everything
<sky_> how i can do that this ?
<LjL> MeI1: i will definitely be back later, though, so if you can stick around i'd like to know how it ends
<Incarus> !trash | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<LjL> ... or not
<erUSUL> |Kamen|: you can use systema<Administration>system Monitor
<Incarus> sky_, access trash directory in terminal and delete with super user rights
<erUSUL> |Kamen|: it has a filesystem tab
<sky_> Incarus: how ?
<hareldvd> what's the mechanism that mounts CDs DVDs and DiskOnKeys? (Not automounter is it?)
<thatryan> Can I make the partitions first, myself, then put ubuntu disc in, will it ask where to install the kernel etc?
<panesar_sandeep> sky, i don't hv a cd/dvd rw at the moment, if i cud just turn dem to sum packages den it wud b easy to carry dem in a pen-drv
<|Kamen|> thanks
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, CD and DVD aren't really mounted, they don't have a file system
<Incarus> sky_, "cd ~/.local/share/Trash", and then delete directory
<I2> unop sorry if i'm late
<panesar_sandeep> sky_, i don't hv a cd/dvd rw at the moment, if i cud just turn dem to sum packages den it wud b easy to carry dem in a pen-drv
<Kemion> I've got a problem..   I've installed Ubuntu with the grub boot loader on hd0 instead of sda on a raid 0 config.  how can I recover my raid ?
<I2> so i can use your wiki guide???
<panesar_sandeep> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, it's MUCH easier to let the installer do the partitioning (i know you just had a problem with it, but...)
<unop> I2,   a="2.3"; b="6.7"; echo "$a + $b" | bc
<florin_> hi all
<florin_> why my usb stick cannot be read?
<sky_> rm: cant remove„trash:///_pidgin-2.5.5“: No such file or directory
<panesar_sandeep> sky_, i don't hv a cd/dvd rw at the moment, if i cud just turn dem to sum packages den it wud b easy to carry dem in a pen-drv
<thatryan> ZykoticK9: I have tried twice to no avail.. :(  would it be worth it to try reformatting the whole thing again with gparted, make it all ext3 or what?
<Incarus> sky_, check directory (ls)
<sky_> panesar_sandeep: why you say it to me ? :D
<unop> I2, it doesn't matter how the variables are initialised - just make sure they contain strings that look like numbers and bc will do it's magic.
<sky_> Incarus: ah i think bad directory there is only files and info not directorys which i want delete
<panesar_sandeep> sky_, cause u replied in the first case :D, sory i'll ask others too :)
 * brandonban6 is away: [Time to Grub]
<I2> i past your code and it return "(standard_in) 1: syntax error"
<CrIP> i just installed a AP and im not sure where it installed 2
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, ANYONE have an idea, Ubuntu install gives Grub error 18 (re - Selected Cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS) when there are no other OSs are on the drive?  Hopefully someone here will have an answer, as I don't.
<CrIP> can someone help me
<Incarus> sky_, do you want to remove pidgin from your system?
<CrIP> i just installed a AP and im not sure where it installed 2
<Incarus> CrlP, AP?
<CrIP> application !
<Incarus> app?
<Incarus> k
<thatryan> ZykoticK9: thanks.  Is there a way to tell it where to put the boot sector?
<sky_> Incarus: no not pidgin...as application
<sky_> Incarus: this is source
<ArcSighter> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129441/
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: is this after an install or with the live cd?
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9: After double click on the CD image on the screen: df: /dev/scd0               367454    367454         0 100% /media/cdrom0
<shams> can i download a dynamic website completely?
<unop> I2, make sure you copy it properly - because that should work alright.
<Incarus> sky_, i dont think that i understand what you mean?
<thatryan> Scunizi: it is after install
<I2> i have copy-past you code exactly....
<zimbres> A make command gives the error message "you need an ISO C conforming compiler to use glibc headres", isn't gcc ISO c conforming?
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, Grub should be installed to the MBR and the files into /boot - don't know why that is outside your BIOSs range?  It's a mystery to me.
<sky_> Incarus: i dont want remove pidgin as app but i want remove pidgin directory ( i tried to compile it)
<Incarus> CrlP, run "compgen -c APP"
<CrIP> Is there a default install directory for applications ? i jsut isntalled something and cant find it !!!!!!!!!
<thatryan> guess ill try manually?  :(
<Incarus> sky_, is it in the  Trash?
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, are we talking about an audio CD or a data CD?
<sky_> Incarus: yes
<glitsj16> shams: only if you have access to the webserver that hosts the site in question ... the webdev business wouldn't be the same if you could now would it
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9: Data
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, are you talking about the Grub 18 error?
<unop> !who | I2
<ubottu> I2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Incarus> CrlP, type application name in the terminal, some apps aren't in gnomes menu
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, AHH, then yes that is mounted.   I'd guess it's automount, but don't know for sure - someone here must.  What problem are you having?
<Incarus> sky_, are you sure, or is it just a bug?
<unop> I2, http://pastebin.com/d32a3381
<sky_> hmmm
<sipior> zimbres: it certainly should be. are you sure make is invoking the compiler you think it is?
<sky_> i must go off :X
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: yes.. looks like it might be a bios issue (according to google). If there is an option for "IDE Translation" turn it off.
<zimbres> CrIP, How did you installed it?
<ArcSighter> ikonia: ok you check it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/129441/
<I2> it works!!!!!! thx unop
<I2> :D:D
<I2> it was my fault
<I2> :D
<unop> I2, yes i know :)
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9: No problem. Just want to learn. I didn't see any traces of automount but it has been a long time since I did any automount maps.
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, it's actually thatryan that's having the problem - and YES it is due to the kernel being placed outside the reach of BIOS
<o0Chris0o> I am having issues installing btnx, I have a g7 mouse and some buttons don't work, especially the dpi ones, any help is appreciated, thanks
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: & thatryan or the drive being to large for the bios?
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, how big is the drive your using?
<thatryan> ZykoticK9: 20 GB  I just booted gparted live cd and it shows only unallocated 1.96GB space, wtf
<Incarus> Got someone a problem with direct rendering or 3d things or something like that?
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, i remember the horrors of automaount i had back in the day under Gentoo, eventually just manually mounted everything.  Under Ubuntu haven't had any problems...
<zimbres> sipior, since there was configure script, I think it is using gcc.
<Scunizi> thatryan: that's typical for most OS's.. 20gigs does not equal 20 gigs formatted
<thatryan> then how do you know how to size things?
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, a 20GB hd should NOT be causing this problem, that's not a particularly large drive by todays standards.
<sipior> zimbres: those two things are more or less orthogonal. make should have printed the compilation lines to the terminal: check the compilation immediately preceding the error.
<thatryan> no its not, thats why I was trying to put linux on this old machine...
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, i remeber bill gates words
<ZykoticK9> Incarus, wasn't that about 640k memory though?
<Incarus> i think so
 * brandonban6 is back (gone 00:09:56)
<ArcSighter> ikonia: sorry, but I got no reply, you're on it?
<Incarus> thatryan, whats the problem?
<amgarching> My firefox strikes. After not a very clean shutdown.  The back-nutton still is always disabled and there are no prompts in address bar. Firefox has no memory anymore! How to fix?
<ZykoticK9> Incarus, thatryan after install grub gives error 18 see http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18 basically kernel outside BIOS's reach
<Incarus> amgarching, "sudo killall -s KILL firefox" and retry
<Incarus> thatryan, dualboot?
<amgarching> Incarus: ps aux | grep firefox is empty
<ZykoticK9> Incarus, thatryan he says no, ubuntu only os on blank 20GB drive
<verma_ii> I read somewhere that lm-sensors doesn't work in 8.X .. is that correct?
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, he could try to format the 2 (!) gb.
<glitsj16> amgarching: firefox-bin perhaps ?
<sipior> thatryan: do you have LBA enabled in your BIOS?
<Incarus> amgarching, i would try to reinstall firefox
<ZykoticK9> thatryan you there man?
<Nalfeshnee> Anyone know if there is a linksys wusb54gs 64 bit driver for linux floating around? I'm pretty sure linksys didn't release any so..
<Incarus> !ndiswrapper | Nalfeshnee
<ubottu> Nalfeshnee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ZykoticK9> is anyone else having problems with Google right now, or is just my ISP?
<thatryan> ZykoticK9: sorry, had dog and mailman issue :)
<tsolox> is there a way to install a strip down ubuntu? for example, i dont want openoffice..
<Incarus> google germany is working
<Incarus> tsolox, yes, compile your own cd
<thatryan> Incarus: system is not dual boot, blank drive until ran cd
<Incarus> Nalfeshnee, try ndiswrapper
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, Incarus is it difficult to create a small boot partition with the Ubuntu Install CD?
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, no, isnt
<ZykoticK9> thatryan, Incarus has the idea that perhaps creating a small boot partition might help with you issue, also it was asked if you had LBA enable in your BIOS?
<Incarus> thatryan, or any external drives, or a second hd, or a new usb device?
<Nalfeshnee> Incarus: is that a package that is included with a default install?
<tsolox> is the $LANG env var the sole arbiter of a distro's language setting?
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, good point
<souichi> 'soir :)
<thatryan> USB keyboard plugged in, and mouse
<amgarching> Is there a way to fsck sqlite database?
<malikyoda> does abiword have any drawing features?
<thatryan> Dont know what LBA is, no other hard drives
<Incarus> Nalfeshnee, no, install it
<Nalfeshnee> Is it included in the live cd iso, or do I have to download the package and put it on some external media?:P
<Incarus> thatyran, could be a grub bug
<Incarus> Nalfeshnee, hm, i dont know
<thatryan> grub bug?
<Incarus> Nalfeshnee, maybe
<thatryan> as in bad cd?
<onthefence928> ubuntu 8.10 knows how to handle dual-core systems by default right? or should i need to tweak any settings?
<Incarus> thatryan, wrong programming code or something..
<malikyoda> anyone here use abiword on a regular basis?
<thatryan> ah
<sipior> thatryan: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Large-Disk-HOWTO-7.html
<Nalfeshnee> Incarus: Thanks for the help! Bbiab.
<ZykoticK9> tsolox, regarding a stripped down install I've made a pastebin of the programs I remove from Virtual Machine, customize to your taste.  Good luck. http://paste.ubuntu.com/129452/
<Incarus> onthefence928, no, automatically
<Incarus> Nalfeshnee,  np
<thatryan> ZykoticK9: Incarus  sipior , thanks for all your help, Ill get back at it later, gonna be late for work :)
<Incarus> thatryan, k, np
<Incarus> thatryan, reinstall grub
<onthefence928> Incarus: ok, well anyother reason why WoW on Wine would give me extremely low FPS every now and then?
<thatryan> incorrect: how do you do that?  I thought it was part of it
<jgj> can anyone help me configure my wired network in private chat
<Incarus> thatryan, grub-install
<jgj> ?
<thatryan> oops, incorrect sorry bout that, hit tab too fast :)
<Incarus> thatryan, from live cd
<Berzerker> what's the command to update the package information for updates?
<ZykoticK9> Berzerker, "sudo apt-get update"
<thatryan> ah, I have to dl a live cd then ok will do that while at work
<incorrect> thatryan, no worries
<Berzerker> I do that, but it still says it was updated 88 days ago
<Incarus> Berzerker, any errors in output?
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> An error occurred during the signature verification.
<thatryan> wait where is the live cd? i cant find it just regular downloads
<Incarus> paste, Berzerker
<jgj> can anyone help me configure my wired network in private chat?
<Incarus> thatryan, knoppix
<bigrigger> Berzerker: do sudo apt-get upgrade after the update
<Incarus> jgj, ndiswrapper
<thatryan> oh, you mean ANY live cd
<thatryan> lol ok then got it
<Kemion> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Incarus> thatryan, i would use debian
<skyred> Could anyone tell me how to create a MX record on Ubuntu Server?
<thatryan> slax?
<thatryan> i ask because i have one handy
<ghostlines> has anyone noticed that ssh authentication takes longer in ubuntu 8.10?
<Berzerker> Incarus: http://pastebin.com/m6f52a6e6
<miguelp> can any one tell me what's de command for getting the make and model of my wireless card? newbie question i know....
<Incarus> onthefence928, d3d is the problem
<thatryan> crap gotta go, thanks again guys
<Berzerker> miguelp: lspci
<onthefence928> Incarus: explain?
<Incarus> onthefence928, http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<miguelp> thanks
<n8tuserf> ghostlines-> you have # GSSAPI options enabled? try to turn to them off
<Incarus> onthefence928, no bug
<Scunizi> miguelp: lspci or sudo lshw
<ZykoticK9> miguelp, "lspci | grep net" might cut down the list abit
<miguelp> Thank you all, i got it
<Incarus> !ndiswrapper | jgj
<ubottu> jgj: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<miguelp> Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<Berzerker> Incarus: did you take a look at the pastebin?
<Incarus> Berzerker, yes, just a sec
<Berzerker> ok
<Igramul> Is there a safe way to resize a partition while running Ubuntu (I'd like to extend /boot while shrinking either / or the swap partition)?
<Incarus> Berzerker, known problem: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+update+NO_PUBKEY&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<miguelp> Now i just have to understand why i can inject packes on a network but i cant get an handshake
<Incarus> Igramul, yes, live cd and then gparted or qtparted
<Incarus> Berzerker, intrepid or hardy?
<Igramul> Incarus, thanks. I guess it cannot be done while the partition is mounted, right?
<Incarus> Berzerker, here'S the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933985
<Incarus> Igramul, yes
<coreyman> so my "configure file sharing" button does not work on folders, what should i do
<Incarus> onthefence928, on?
<Master_Of_Insani> hey, what software is used to rip CDs in ubuntu?
<Berzerker> Incarus: thanks so much, works now
<Incarus> Master_Of_Insani, "grip"
<Master_Of_Insani> i've done it before, but that was in hardy, and i don't remember how i did it
<Incarus> Berzerker, np
<Master_Of_Insani> grip
<Master_Of_Insani> that need to be installed?
<Incarus> Master_Of_Insani, yes
<hellohahot> hi
<coreyman> so my "configure file sharing" button does not work on folders, what should i do
<Master_Of_Insani> will it rip to FLAC?
<hellohahot> anyone has any ideas of installing jre on centos
<hellohahot> :(
<hellohahot> i centos there is no synatics
<hellohahot> tough to install
<Incarus> hellohahot, wrong chat
<hellohahot> help :(
<FloodBot1> hellohahot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon9> question.  How can I edit an MBR?  restoring a computer back to the V word for a friend, deleted the linux partitions without thinking about grub, now grub boots to error; all the grub files were on the partition i deleted.  how can i edit the MBR manually to tell it to boot to the first partition on the first drive?
<Incarus> hellohahot, goto centos chat
<Gnea> hellohahot: we support Ubuntu, not Centos. try #centos
<JediMaster> I just want to say thanks to the guys that run the uk mirror, I just did a hardy to intrepid upgrade at 11.7MByte/sec =)
<Incarus> brandon9, boot windows cd, go to repair mode and enter "fixmbr"
<coreyman> so my "configure file sharing" button does not work on folders, what should i do
<ZykoticK9> brandon9, you can't manually edit the MBR, you need to replace Grub with the Windows boot loader instead, as Incarus just suggested with the fixmbr
<Incarus> coreyman, i dont think that someone knwo the solution, try google
<brandon9> Incarus: xp's cd doesnt detect the drive, and vista's doesnt recognize the command fixmbr
<coreyman> incarus do you think i would be asking here if i found it on google?
<Incarus> brandon9, have you got a floppy drive?
<ZykoticK9> Incarus, what version of Ubuntu are you using?  my 8.10 doesn't even have that option, just a "Sharing Options"
<brandon9> Incarus: its a laptop
<Incarus> brandon9, i got a laptop with floppy drive
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, 9.04
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, jaunty
<brandon9> Incarus: lucky you lol, yea nothin on this one
<oCean_> Incarus: for jaunty questions/issues goto #ubuntu+1
<Incarus> brandon9, you could download the fixmbr file from somewhere and you can try to run it in vista
<Incarus> oCean_, omg
<ZykoticK9> sorry Incarus that was suppose to be directed to coreyman
<ProgramError> hey is there a way to load a pcf file into vnc viewer?
<Incarus> oCean_, -> ZykoticK9 Incarus, what version of Ubuntu are you using? my 8.10 doesn't even have that option, just a "Sharing Options"
<coreyman> zykotick you dont have that option on your folders? it must be kde only?
<Sal> hello
<brandon9> Incarus: theres an idea.   i'll put xp on virtualbox and steal it off that thanks for the idea
<ZykoticK9> coreyman, ahhh
<Incarus> brandon9, wait
<brandon9> Incarus: waiting
<Sal> is there a way to execute a .run file without going to the terminal window?
<Sal> why does it always ask for the admin password?
<Suhail> For some reason the logrotate daemon on my server is just not rotating the log I have specified whatsoever any ideas?
<Sal> i logged in as the admin. so it shouldn't ask for it anymore
<crdlb> Sal: what kind of .run file?
<Sal> can i execute a .run from the graphic interface without going thry the terminal?
<Sal> is it possible?
<crdlb> Sal: it's just a script, so each one is potentially different
<Incarus> brandon9, download use the fixmbr file from this: http://www.rloe.com/ken/xpquick.zip
<brandon9> Incarus: oh sweet
<ghostlines> n8tuserf -> yeah i had the gsapi settings enabled, i disabled it and it's not authenticating that much quicker
<Incarus> Sal, right click -> run
<Incarus> brandon9, np
<Sal> Incarus: i did that
<Sal> but its says that it needs authorization or whatever
<Incarus> Sal, permission denied?
<n8tuserf> ghostlines-> also look into disabling ipv6
<Sal> yes
<n8tuserf> ghostlines-> btw, after you disabled those GSAPI settings, you did restart sshd yes?
<Sal> the program need admin privilegies to run
<Incarus> Sal, you have to use terminal
<Sal> no other way?
<crdlb> Sal: if the .run doesn't have a builtin GUI, like the loki installer used by many games, then iit has to be run in a terminal
<Incarus> Sal, hm, you can try the rundialog
<Incarus> Sal, with sudo
<amgarching> fcntl64(3, F_SETLK64, {type=F_RDLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=1073741824, len=1}, 0xbfdc09d4) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<amgarching> how do I find who is holding the lock?
<crdlb> Sal: what exactly are you installing anyway?
<Sal> i'm installing vbox additions
<amgarching> fcntl64(3, F_SETLK64, {type=F_RDLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=1073741824, len=1}, 0xbfdc09d4) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Incarus> Sal, run the "run dialog" and rune the file with "sudo ./FILE" or something
<timur> jo moin
<timur> waz up
<Sal> that means manually?
<Sal> where's the run dialog?
<crdlb> you really _want_ to see the output though
<crdlb> if you use the run dialog, you won't know if it worked
<Incarus> Sal, dont know, ctrl+f2
<crdlb> if it asks any questions, it'll just stop right there
<Incarus> crdlb, hm
<Incarus> crdlb, right
<Incarus> Sal, use the terminal
<ZykoticK9> Sal, the vbox additions are a command line install anyways, best get use to doing somethings from command line (takes a little getting use to but it's worth it)
<bebi> Hi!, i'm looking for some help with a wireless config problem
<timur> hello
<Sal> ctrl+f2 does nothing
<Incarus> !ndiswrapper | bebi
<ubottu> bebi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Incarus> Sal, use the terminal
<soppman> yo
<bebi> (i'm not english, so sorry if i cant express myself correctly)
<soppman> ive deleted linux with pq magic and then i cant boot vista anymore, any idea on how to restore mbr WITHOUT the vista cd?
<Sal> ZykoticK9: if i need to work on the command-line, then i'll return to DOS or better CP/M-86
<timur> i need help to config flash player in opera
<soppman> like a fix cd of some kind
<Incarus> bebi, which language?
<bebi> spanish
<Krissed> why does vi type letters when im trying to use arrow keys to go to the line im trying to edit ?
<LjL> bebi: if you want there is #ubuntu-es
<Incarus> soppman, have you got a floppy drive?
<bebi> oh thank's!
<soppman> Incarus: yes
<bebi> xD
<ZykoticK9> Sal, LOL, DOSs command line is NOTHING compared to BASH... LOL
<bebi> without '
<Incarus> Krissed, arrorws are special keys, try vim
<jay_isr> http://realvideosite.com/Comedy_102_Dave-Chapelle---Black-white-supremacist-clip
<Sal> ZykoticK9: probably, but to me its both time loosing
<jay_isr> hahah dave chapelle
<Krissed> Incarus,  then how else would i navigate ? i used vi way back in redhat 8.0 and that seemed to work just fine
<Sal> anyway, thanks
<Incarus> soppman, you can download this: http://www.rloe.com/ken/xpquick.zip then put it on a floppy and start from floppy and run "fixmbr"
<ZykoticK9> Krissed, Incarus is right, i had the same problem until I installed vim "sudo apt-get install vim" and the arrow problem is solved :)
<Incarus> Krissed, did you tried vim?
<Krissed> yeah vim works.. but what would make vi work the way its supposed to with arrow keys actually navigating ?
<bebi> :S it seems that nobody is active on ubuntu-es
<ZykoticK9> Krissed, think of vim as vi - it's just the vi-lite that comes with Ubuntu that's crappy.
<Krissed> ah so its a ubuntu version that blows.. makes sense
<stabler> I need some help with 1080p (H264) playback in hardy
<Pici> Krissed: You can install the vim-full package if you need more vim functionality. We just don't install that by default.
<skyhate1> hi all
<LjL> bebi: you can start checking this if you can go through the english
<LjL> !wireless | bebi
<ubottu> bebi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Incarus> !ask | stabler
<ubottu> stabler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stabler> machine is AMD 64 3200+, 2GB ram, 6800gt
<bebi> !wireless
<bebi> ok!
<Incarus> bebi, type ndiswrapper in google
<stabler> im getting choppy playback and cpu is pegging out
<Incarus> stabler, is direct rendering = yes?
<Krissed> Pici,  i got vim and kate so im good.. im just having a bit problems with kdm i wanted to edit some configs.. aparently it wont let me log in as root via the gui login at kdm
<skyhate1> who can help ?
<bebi> mmm i'm already checked ndiswrapper
<pmcclelland> can someone plese help me with this error I am getting when trying to transfer to a cifs share. cifs: mount error 12 = Cannot allocate memory
<stabler> Incarus: where would i set that?
<bebi> i can conect to the internet
<Incarus> !ask | skyhate1
<ubottu> skyhate1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anahata> lesson: never ever play around with ubuntu cd's if the machine on which you are playing does not have a backup made
<bebi> but the result of iwconfig is always this:
<Pici> Krissed: Correct. Nor should you be logging in as root at all.
<Pici> !sudo | Krissed
<ubottu> Krissed: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<anahata> maybe this happened b/c it's an old machine
<Incarus> stabler, paste: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<bebi> !eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""          Access Point: Not-Associated
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Krissed> Pici,  i know sudo.. its just that my costumized version of ubuntu actually requires me to be logged in as root
<Incarus> bebi -> <<!>>
<Incarus> Krissed, su
<stabler> Incarus: yes its turned on
<tonyyarusso> Krissed: Then it's customized wrong.
<bebi> that was there before i paste xD
<Incarus> stabler, you could run vlc and paste the output, and paste xorg.0.log, but i have to go now
<Incarus> bye
<pmcclelland> I"m getting this error when transferring large files to a cifs share. cifs: mount error 12 = Cannot allocate memory. I have looked all over the place for a reason why this is happening. The shares are Windows Vista shares but I haven't found anywhere that mention incompatibility issues with Vista.
<Krissed> tonyyarusso,  nono.. i got reasons for loggin in as root.. basicly its the only way.. otherwise id have to type passwords and sudo all the time
<skyhate1> ok  ^^, i have compil an app and when the compilation is finish i got two exécutable file but i don't know how to open it .
<ZykoticK9> Incarus, what version of Ubuntu is stabler using?  if it's 8.10 then direct rendering is always YES (which doesn't really make any sense to me, would be nice to know if it's hardware or software rendering somehow)
<rdz> hi all. is it possible to change the resolution of all the pre-Xorg displays and the tty terminal? currently, when not running an X server, everything is 640x480 or so.. is that defined by the BIOS?
<Incarus> skyhate1, "./FILE"
<tonyyarusso> Krissed: Typing passwords is the right way.  Being insecure because you're lazy is the wrong way.
<skyhate1> ./File ?
<wendel> (V)
<bebi> I have another computer, and the iwconfig is normal
<skyhate1> i don't understand
<ZykoticK9> rdz, actually i think that can be set in Grub somehow, i'm not sure though
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, no, direct rendering is not always yes!?
<ZykoticK9> Incarus, in 8.10?
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, yes
<Krissed> tonyyarusso,  its not  a matter of being lazy here.. though id actually hate to having to type 15+ character password every other line i do.. and like i said.. its not a matter of being lazy.. i just want root to be enabled in kdm
<skyhate1> in comand line ?
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, dri is not the same as hardware rendering
<rdz> ZykoticK9, cool to know (if it works...) i'll do some more research then.. thanks for the hint
<crdlb> Incarus: any time you use a mesa-based driver, if there is no 3d acceleration, the software rasterizer kicks in and gives fake direct rendering
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, dri = yes dont mean that you've got hardware rendering
<tonyyarusso> Krissed: how is that not lazy?  What are you doing that *requires* the entire KDE session running as root?
<crdlb> so that test is unfortunately useless now
<ZykoticK9> Incarus, i'm actually repeating what someone else in the channel told me the other day - it didn't make much sense to me...
<Incarus> crdlb, yes, look at my last message
<Incarus> ZykoticK9, hm
<Incarus> crdlib, yes, he should also paste the xorg.0.log
<skyhate1> Incarus ; you wan to know what is the file ?
<Krissed> tonyyarusso,  secutity work actually.. as much as i know everyone here wants me to log on as a regular user thats not much of an option for now at least.. im still seeking to have kdm letting me logging in as root
<crdlb> Incarus: the only easy test now is 'glxinfo | grep -i software', if that returns Software Rasterizer, then he's using NV
<atrius> hello everyone
<divXjunky> hey ppl! anybody in here who has experience with  irssi + fserve.pl script?? I got it pretty much set up, but the server doesn't respond to ' !list' command. I have been google-ing all day, only thing i seem to find are tutorial about irssi, and nothing about fserve.pl..
<Incarus> skyhate1, no, jost enter "./FILE" to run the file namend FILE
<tonyyarusso> Krissed: You have failed to say WHY you want to do stupid things still...
<Incarus> i have to go
<Incarus> crdlib, and the xorg.0.log
<skyhate1> ok i try
<skyhate1> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Krissed, logging in as Root is a terrible idea (i know i use to do it when I first switched form Windows World, led to some bad happenings)
<Incarus> skyhate1, np
<Incarus> bye
<Krissed> tonyyarusso,  i thought i did.. well anyway im doing alot of security work with programs that wont run unless i do it as root.. its a bit complicated.. but i know what im doing..
<skyhate1> lol it's look work ^^"
<tonyyarusso> Krissed: Running programs as root has nothing to do with running your entire session as root.  You don't understand what you're doinng.
<Krissed> ZykoticK9,  for most parts.. unless youre "root" or "admin" as it is in windows.. you cant do much.. most programs require it to even run
<ZykoticK9> Krissed, you need to look into sudo
<Krissed> tonyyarusso,  yes i do but like 90% of my programs requires me to be root.. and yes.. id HATE to having to type sudo and a password every 10 seconds
<LOVELINUX> Hi i was wondering which program you should use to connect to WLAN's ?
<Krissed> because this is how often id switch programs and run applications that requires root access
<tonyyarusso> Krissed: Like I said before, you are simply lazy.  If you deserved to be running security-related programs you wouldn't be trying to do insecure things, and we are not going to help you break your system.
<anahata> hi tony
<vieq> hello all, are there any alternatives to "APTonCD"?
<anahata> i mean hi tonyyarusso
<Aison> is there some ubuntu package that installs at least madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<_Whipper__> vieq: many.. google
<Aison> it's so ennoing, everytime my kernel is upgraded, my atheros wlan is no longer working
<vieq> _Whipper__: thanks
<_Whipper__> nprblm
<crdlb> Aison: do you need something not provided by the ath5k driver?
<Aison> then I have to download madwifi and compile it myself
<Krissed> tonyyarusso, i see.. well by now i can do a full setup in a few minutes.. thats not really the issue for me.. besides.. im logged in as root anyway.. if nothing else ill log in without the kdm and that works.. id just prefer it through kdm
<danbhfive> Aison: have you tried LBM?
<atrius> does anyone know if ubuntu makes any notable changes to firefox?
<Aison> crdlb, danbhfive I have got AR242x WLAN Adapter
<crdlb> Aison: which is supported by ath5k in linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<tonyyarusso> atrius: Most of them are in the ubufox extension, although you could check the source package for Ubuntu-specific patches.
<Aison> crdlb, maybe it too new to ubuntu ^^
<tonyyarusso> atrius: (you could also e-mail the ubuntu-mozillateam mailing list for a summary)
<crdlb> Aison: it's not supported out of the box, but you just have to install that package
<crdlb> and enable the other driver in hardware drivers
<Aison> crdlb, ok, I will try
<ghioc> salutare  cineva  roman
<Aison> crdlb, at least I know now where to search ;)
<atrius> tonyyarusso: thanks, i ask in particular because on my netbook, using eeebuntu, firefox seems to be sucking a non-trivial amount of cpu power.. even while ostensibly idle
<ISp`TrEaZeR> Can someone help me, I have problem with GRUB.
<atrius> tonyyarusso: it will also tend to.. hang.. at times
<ghioc> cine  roman .....?
<ghioc> cine e
<quibbler> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<atrius> tonyyarusso: some of that could of course be the "low" power of the netbook of course
<ghioc> multumesc
<LjL> atrius: keep in mind eeebuntu isn't really supported here. anyway i found swiftweasel (even though it's not really supported either...) helped on my own eeepc. though i just use epiphany now.
<danbhfive> atrius: that could depend on the site you are visiting
<ISp`TrEaZeR> Can someone help me, I have problem with GRUB.
<ISp`TrEaZeR> Have new motherboard and CPU installed and now ubuntu does not boot.
<ISp`TrEaZeR> It is only the message "GRUB".
<ISp`TrEaZeR> I already reinstalled grub with a live-cd (this command: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda).
<ISp`TrEaZeR> But it still does not work.
<FloodBot1> ISp`TrEaZeR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ISp`TrEaZeR> sry ok
<ZykoticK9> ISp`TrEaZeR, "--root-directoy=/mnt" is wrong
<atrius> danbhfive: true. flash, javascript, who knows what all, could easily cause such behavior.. however, it doesn't seem to be tied to any particular site or plugins.. rather strange
<atrius> LjL: true, however like most "small" channels the actual eeebuntu channel is usually unmanned.. and since it is based on ubuntu.. here i am ;). i'll give swiftweasel a whirl
<_topper_> hm
<LjL> atrius: well, there's #eeepc - here we tend to be pretty strict about using the official versions of ubuntu, because otherwise the "small" differences can make all the difference by confusing waters
<ozzilee`> Quick help? I was experimenting with running a second X server, which I have since closed, but now I can't launch anything from Gnome.
<atrius> LjL: understandably so :)
<ozzilee`> Trying to run things from eshell in emacs says "no protocol specified" and "cannot open display :0.0"
<trim> hi all
<ozzilee`> Not sure if I should be able to launch gui programs from eshell, but I think I should.
<LjL> atrius: anyway give epiphany a try too, i find it also mitigates a lot the problem i have with firefox (and to a lesser extent swiftweasel) of things freezing up for short amount of times when scrolling or switching tabs
<fevel> has anyone installed wifidog on ubuntu?
<atrius> LjL: thanks :)
<danbhfive> LjL: do you know why there is a separate kernel in eeebuntu (etc)?  Why not just include the eee specific fixes in the regular ubuntu kernel?
<LOVELINUX> Hi, which program do you use to connect to your WLAN (: ?
<LjL> danbhfive: because they break other stuff. anyway if you ask that in #eeepc you'll probably get a lot of answers...
<phox> idiot
<danbhfive> mk
<glitsj16> atrius: running any heavy-duty extensions in your firefox perhaps ? you could try the -safe-mode startup switch to temporarily disable extensions and themes to see if it improves anything if you haven't allready tried this
<LjL> phox: excuse me?
<phox> random guy who just got ghosted.
<atrius> LOVELINUX: you mean as a frontend? or the actual program to configure connections like ifconfig does for wired connections?
<david_> join #ubuntu-es
<phox> sorry for bringing this here, though.  heh.
<phox> getting tired of having to release my nick -every- time I log on :)
<david_> join #ubuntu-es
<atrius> glitsj16: not at present, i disabled all extensions aside from adblock.
<david_> quit
<LjL> david_: con un / antes
<LjL> david_: /join #ubuntu-es
<atrius> glitsj16: i'll try the safe-mode startup as well though
<bigrigger> phox: /quit properly so you don't leave a ghost!
<david_> gracias
<deepshikha> hi
<LOVELINUX> atrius:  hm, i mean if there is a wireless internet in your area, what do you do to connect to it ?
<deepshikha> hello every one
<phox> bigrigger: it's not me.  I'm bored of it, so I've set enforce on... some people just don't take a hint, heh....
<phox> later.
<deepshikha> hey i m a new user to Ubuntu and I m seeking help over how to install voice and video chat for yahoo
<deepshikha> in ubuntu
<deepshikha> help me please!
<atrius> LOVELINUX: well, given that i normally am a gentoo user what _I_ do might not be would _you_ would like to do.. however, i do know that network manager works pretty well :)
<LjL> atrius: network manager... work.... mwahahaha
<deepshikha> u hu can help me please
<LjL> sorry
<atrius> deepshikha: I'm not sure what you're asking for is possible. pidgin, the nominal standard for IM in most linux distros, does not to my knowledge support voice and video chat for any protocols
<glitsj16> atrius: okay, ad blocking is know to be causing slow loads .. if it turns out to be really smoother without adblock, there's privoxy you can use as alternative to do your adblocking (system-wide) ... "lightens" some load off of any webbrowser btw
<atrius> LjL: hehehehe... well.. it fails less.. how about that? ;)
<marshall> i wonder if im lagging
<atrius> glitsj16: i could see how that would be the case. however, in this instance the "issue" existed prior to it's being installed
<deepshikha> thx atrius for rep me , I am using pidgin , I even tried kopete and ekiga too
<LOVELINUX> atrius:  Hm okay, hwhere do you find that on your ubuntu ?
<deepshikha> but was of no use
<ZykoticK9> deepshikha, according to http://www.justskins.com/open-source/video-chat-on-ubuntu/920 a program called Gyachi can use Yahoo
<sushiX> i am getting low resolution on my Nvidia card much less than its capable of after in install the propertitary driver any one have a solution ?
<atrius> deepshikha: so far i as i know the only voice/video program working on linux is skype. others may know more. i can say that skype works great though
<_Whipper__> sushi:177.x driver
<_Whipper__> or 180+
<deepshikha> oh but gyachi will help me for both voice and video  ZykoticK9
<atrius> LOVELINUX: i imagine it is in the repositories. someone who is more of ubuntu user could tell you more about it though. all i can say is that it was part of the standard load on eeebuntu. LjL, is it standard on "normal" ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> deepshikha, I have no idea - i only use Skype for video chatting
<deepshikha> please tell me the command to install gyachi ,i have tried this one " sudo apt-get install gyachi"
<crdlb> LOVELINUX: it should be in your tray
<LOVELINUX> atrius:  Okay thanks for your help
<atrius> LOVELINUX: sure :)
<ZykoticK9> deepshikha, Gyache is only available in source code form, from http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<deepshikha> atrius wil this command work to install skype? command: sudo apt-get install skype
<atrius> LjL: well, that's a kick in the parts... swiftweasel isn't in the eee's repository.. hehehe
<LOVELINUX> crdlb:  ohh i had removed it by mistake, now i got it again.. :)
<atrius> deepshikha: if it is in the standard repository yes.. failing that, you can get a .deb package from skype's page at http://www.skype.com
<SudoKing> hi guys I'm in need of desperate need of help, though its much to my fault.  I didn't save a large file that I rewrote (my computer crashed and rebooted) in Kate and its not in /tmp/ ... anything I can do to recover it? :\
<deepshikha> thx <ZykoticK9>
<atrius> deepshikha: they also provide a version for windows, the n800/n810, and various mobile phones
<LOVELINUX> crdlb:  But can i also connect to wireless internet with the network manager ?
<deepshikha> oh ok thx atrius
<ZykoticK9> deepshikha, you might need to add the medibuntu repo before you can install skype?  I know it's in medibuntu not sure about the default install
<crdlb> LOVELINUX: wifi? yes, that's its main purpose
<atrius> ZykoticK9: without listing everything there in, is there anything else of great interest in that repository?
<LOVELINUX> crdlb:  But when i click on my wifi then nothing happends .. it sometimes ask me for my password and then nothings happends
<_FReeZ> ubuntu sux, BSD rulez! :D
<deepshikha> hey there are two version available for
<ScottG489> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<deepshikha> gyache
<ZykoticK9> atrius, yup it's got the dvdcss codec for playing dvds
<crdlb> LOVELINUX: what wireless chipset do you have?
<deepshikha> 1.0.5 and 1.1.0 which one is suitable??
<atrius> ZykoticK9: ah, that would be rather handy :)
<ZykoticK9> atrius, and the avicodecs for propriety movie stuff
<Viata> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<LOVELINUX> crdlb:  chipset?
<atrius> ZykoticK9: that would be more handy for the netbook :)
<atrius> LOVELINUX: do you have any command line knowledge?
<LOVELINUX> crdlb:  Yes a little bit
<atrius> LOVELINUX: try this on the command line then: lspci | grep -i wireless
<atrius> LOVELINUX: that will tell you what kind of wireless card you have
<crdlb> atrius: mine doesn't contain 'wireless', fwiw :)
<LOVELINUX> atrius:  okay ill try that
<bthrt> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<atrius> crdlb: really? that's a pain
<atrius> heheh
<crdlb> atrius: they really should say 'Ethernet', but some don't
<LOVELINUX> atrius:  it doesnt do anything when i write it
<atrius> crdlb: yeah, mine says ethernet and wireless.. i would have thought "wireless" would be kinda required. well.. as much as anything is anyway
<crdlb> it just says 802.11abg
<atrius> LOVELINUX: that is unfortunate. try this instead: lspci | egrep -i '802.11|ethernet|wireless'
<crdlb> heh
<atrius> crdlb: that ought to catch everything, no?
<atrius> hhehe
<Craz3dLunatic> ok, what would cause an evdo card to work fine then get to the point where it connects for a couple minutes and lose all throughput, then just start working fine again?
<LOVELINUX> atrius:  okay ill check it :)
<atrius> Craz3dLunatic: Failure in the Magic Engine? ;)
<Craz3dLunatic> well, I am running 8.10 with alltel service and thats what I am dealing with
<atrius> LjL: any idea what PGO means as far as swiftweasel goes?
<Craz3dLunatic> and I could lose this room at any time
<LOVELINUX> atrius: it says this  nicolai@nicolai:~$ lspci | egrep -i '802.11|ethernet|wireless
<LOVELINUX> >
<atrius> LOVELINUX: er... hmmm...
<sushiX> i am getting low resolution on my Nvidia card much less than its capable of after in install the propertitary driver any one have a solution ?
<dusk> im having a bit of a hardtime getting ubuntu/xserver-xorg to read my xorg.conf.. I went through dpkg-reconfigure, set some stuff up about my keyboard, added the option "ctrl:swapcaps" however, it still it using caps lock as caps lock, and ctrl as ctrl
<ohzie> Viata, is freeNX that much more awesome than VNC?
<atrius> LOVELINUX: do you know how to send private messages on here?
<LOVELINUX> yes
<Viata> ohzie: I do not know, I've never used it before
<atrius> LOVELINUX: okay.. i didn't want to flood the channel with this next one
<josesito> help i need to replace pulseaudio with oss or alsa, is there anywhere a guide for that?
<Viata> ohzie: but I currently use VNC and it works fine for my needs.  I'll probably try out freeNX today though when I get off of work
<atrius> LOVELINUX: just do: lspci and pm me everything
<ZykoticK9> ohzie, i install FreeNX the other day - wasn't too impressed, but it does run over SSH so it's MUCH more secure then using straight VNC over the internet
<ohzie> Viata, currently I use vnc as well, but I very rarely have to do the remoting thing. Soon I'll have to use it pretty consistently, along with remote-X, and an alternative might be amusing.
<onthefence928> what's a good alternative to AWN that doesn't need compiz to run well? cairo looks like crap without compiz
<ohzie> windows laptop, linux desktop/workstation.
<dennda> onthefence928: perhaps you can get gnome-do + docky with metacity compositing to work
<crdlb> atrius: he left off the trailing '
<ohzie> onthefence928, Avant?
<Viata> ohzie: I agree, I'm always up for trying new technologies.  I saw someone mention freeNX earlier, so that's why I asked the channel admin about it
<atrius> crdlb: you are correct
<onthefence928> deenda: i'm trying to avoid compsiting in general
<onthefence928> ohzie: AWN = avant
<ohzie> onthefence928, xfwm imo
<crdlb> onthefence928: for what it's worth, AWN is working on implementing a non-composited mode
<ohzie> I'm unsure as to whether it serves your purposes, but for a long time before I made a full switch to xfce, I used xfwm within gnome.
<ScottG489> Can someone help me with vnc? I installed the vnc4server on my desktop and I have been trying to connect to it through vinagre (I guess its called "Remote Desktop Viewer" on ubuntu?) but every time I try to connect it just says "Connection to host "<local ip>" was closed." What do I do?
<Viata> scottg489: is this on a local network or over the internet?
<onthefence928> crdlb: that's interesting, do they have a working beta?
<bigrigger> dusk: xmodmap is what you want.
<crdlb> onthefence928: I have no idea; you could ask #awn though
<panesar_sandeep> how to remove deadlinks from Application menu??
<ScottG489> Viata: Well right now im just trying to get this to work when im at home. So yes its a local connection
<sushiX> i am getting low resolution on my Nvidia card much less than its capable of after in install the proprietary driver any one have a solution ?
<Viata> scottg489: default port of 5900?
<crdlb> sushiX: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onthefence928> ohzie: well i'm not looking for anykind of windows manager, i just want something like a rocket dock, that doesn't use compiz or similar effects because they don't play well with wine
<KewliOO> Can someone help me with the ubuntu 8.10?
<ScottG489> Viata: I guess so.
<ScottG489> Viata: I tried typing into the host box "<desktops local ip>" and "<desktops local ip>:5900"
<ohzie> onthefence928, Oh! the kicker from kde3 used to be great for that. I used it sometimes with fluxbox
<ohzie> but the kicker for kde4 is really bad for that.
<Viata> scottg489: can you telnet to the machine you're trying to connect to on port 5900?
<onthefence928> will it work in gnome?
<panesar_sandeep> ne1 how to remove deadlinks from Application menu??
<bigrigger> panesar_sandeep: try system - preferences - main menu
<onthefence928> ohzie: will it work in gnome?
<Nalfeshnee> I have a linksys wusb54gs and I am running an amd64bit build of 8.04.
<Viata> KewliOO: just ask your question, and if someone can help they will
<Bloodscalp> hello, does somebody know a french channel of ubuntu ?
<Nalfeshnee> I attempted to find windows drivers and use ndiswrapper, but the drivers that work in windows don't work in ndiswrapper.. any ideas?
<ohzie> onthefence928, badly, but yes. if you're using gnome stuff, though, what's wrong with the gnome dock??
<bigrigger> !fr > Bloodscalp
<ubottu> Bloodscalp, please see my private message
<panesar_sandeep> bigrigger, thank u...
<Bloodscalp> tank you !
<deepshikha> hey i again tried to install the .tar.gz gyachi pacakge
<Bloodscalp> thank*
<deepshikha> after downloading it but it did not get install
<onthefence928> ohzie: you mean the normal taskbar that's installed by default?
<deepshikha> help
<bhaka> Does anyone know how to EDIT videos in Ubuntu? Like cut 10 secs away from the middle of the video - not only trim the beginning and ending??
<panesar_sandeep> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<ohzie> onthefence928, I mean, there's a panel for xfce that doesn't use any compositing and works great with eve-online and world of warcraft, and that should run standalone as well. Would that be closer to what you're looking for?
<ohzie> onthefence928, xfce4-panel
<onthefence928> ohzie: i'll look into it
<ScottG489> Viata: Hm, im not sure. I dont have much experience with telnet
<bigrigger> deepshikha: you need to unpack that file and manually install it.
<ScottG489> Viata: I can ssh to it though
<adac> Someone experiences with curlftpfs and ssl?
<bigrigger> panesar_sandeep: enable your repositories, its in the optional/internet section in synaptic.
<Viata> scottg489: if you can telnet to the machine on port 5900, it will show you if the port is actually open or not.  try this.  open up terminal, type telnet <ip address of machine running vnc> 5900
<Viata> scottg489: so if the machine you're trying to connect to is 192.168.1.2, type "telnet 192.168.1.2 5900"
<Nalfeshnee> Anyone familiar with ndiswrapper issues? Specifically wusb54gs 64bit issues.
<ScottG489> Viata: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Viata> then VNC is probably not running on the machine, and/or the port is blocked
<Viata> scottg489: try starting/restarting the VNC software manually
<ScottG489> Viata: Well all I did was install vnc4server. I assumed it would have started automatically
<ScottG489> Viata: How would i restart the server?
<o0Chris0o> master_of_Insani: Sound Juicer
<dagsun> how do i uninstall or deactivate FakeRaid
<o0Chris0o> oops, had to scroll down, my bad
<Viata> scottg489: in terminal, try typing "vncserver"
<dusk> what's a good terminal
<dagsun> I turned NVraid off in bios but gparted still shows the /dev/mapper/nvidia_bicdfgig1
<dusk> that supports tabbed browsing
<paggas> does the 2.6.28 rt image support smp?
<nellmathew> how do i access usr/share/ w/ nautilus? (write access)
<coreyman> so im setting up samba, and the workgroup  is the same as my windows machines but i cant see the folder i have shared from my windows machine, i can log in to samba from the desktop that is serving it....
<DutchTux> hi im using Pidgin for IRC
<DutchTux> test
<nellmathew> hey DutchTux :]
<fosco__> !hi | DutchTux
<ubottu> DutchTux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DutchTux> hello
<ScottG489> Viata: hm ok it seems like it might have gotten setup now
<paggas> dusk: konsole from kde :)
<Viata> scottg489: Great, I'm glad to hear it's working.  That command, as per the "man" page, should stop/start it whenever you execute it in terminal.
<dayo> i've got this issue with kaffeine. some videos crash my laptop. i was watching a movie (Rocknrolla), and when it reached the very end, and looped back to the next/previous item in the playlist (an episode of Weeds), the screen went black, and I got a message saying 'Stopping Anacron' and then 'Starting Anacron'. i could still hear the video playing, but the screen stayed in that black-anacron-message state. i had to Ctrl-Alt-Del. it's happened before, and even C-A
<nellmathew> anyone get Mupen64plus working? how do i add plugins? =/ i got the .so file.. but where do I put it?
<glitsj16> dusk: xfce4-terminal has tab support as well
<ScottG489> Viata: Well it might not be working yet. Just tried connecting to it again and it didnt work
<ScottG489> let me try a few more things
<Viata> ok
<expat_panama> anyone here fighting with super ubuntu 8.10 file management/disk mounting (besides me)?
<coreyman>  so im setting up samba, and the workgroup  is the same as my windows machines but i cant see the folder i have shared from my windows machine, i can log in to samba from the desktop that is serving it....
<o0Chris0o> how can I rename a external hd in ubuntu?
<Nalfeshnee> expat_panama: 8.10 wont even install on my pc. ;) Good luck!:P
<panesar_sandeep> deepshikha, wat did u do after unpacking the gyache
<roler> if I want to edit files in /var/www on my local box (yes apache2 and php5 are installed), what permissions do I need to give myself as a user?
<Picassotamus> dayo: It possible your laptop started to go into power-saving mode from being idle?
<Viata> coreyman: so to make sure I understand, you can see the folder being shared on the machine sharing it, but you can't see it across the network on another machine?
<dayo> Picassotamus: but it wasn't idle. i had just taken kaffeine out of fullscreen.
<DutchTux> 1 out of 10 bootups my PC speaker beeps nonstop and ubuntu boots without the splash screen, then when i turn it off it beeps again for like 20 times before turning off
<DutchTux> it doesn't do it all the time, just now and then
<dayo> Picassotamus: where do i look to see what anacron is up to?
<DutchTux> after saying FAILED TO ENUMERATE USB DEVICE ON XXXX
<DutchTux> also: lots of weird messages in dmesg about ioport range
<DutchTux> and pci
<Viata> dutchtux: what usb devices are you using?
<DutchTux> [    0.695132] system 00:06: ioport range 0x4900-0x493f has been reserved
<Picassotamus> dayo: im not sure, i would start w/ system log, or dmesg whatever you prefer to use
<DutchTux> [    0.730672] pci 0000:00:0c.0:   MEM window: disabled
<DutchTux> like 50 more of those
<coreyman> viata yes
<DutchTux> i use an USB keyboard (acer) and logitech USB mouse
<Fenix|work> Greetings... anyone using HAVP here?
<stroyan> o0Chris0o:  What file system do you have on the external hd?  You could use e2label on an ext2 or ext3 partition.
<DutchTux> 9 out of 10 boots it gives the same USB warning but boots normally
<DutchTux> just sometimes it doesnt
<DutchTux> i dont know why
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ if so, what would you ask them?
<Viata> coreyman: are the two machines on the same subnet?
<coreyman> viata .... yes, and the same workgroup....
<voldenet> Hey
<Fenix|work> magnetron, I would as if the commented out line # REMOVETHISLINE deleteme has to be removed... because I've turned logging on and nothing is showing in access.log
<voldenet> do you know how to run ubuntu without any removable media?
<Nalfeshnee> Anyone familiar with ndiswrapper issues? Specifically wusb54gs 64bit issues. I don't think there is any compatible 64bit drivers, but 8.10 wont even install on my pc. argh.
<dayo> !anacron > dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anacron
<DIFH-iceroot> voldenet: install you mean?
<Nalfeshnee> There are, rather.. Wow. I need to go back to grade school.
<dayo> !anacronistic > dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anacronistic
<voldenet> yes i mean install
<Viata> coreyman: Ok.  So in the menu bar at the top, when you select "connect to server," and type the machine name of the server followed by the folder, what happens?  (in this format: \\machine-name\folder-name)
<DIFH-iceroot> voldenet: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<vigo> I keep getting an error vinager , is there a way to get rid of that package?
<ScottG489> Viata: so the server is running but i get a refused connection on telnet still
<DutchTux> i think it's an ACPI issue since acer needs to be set to OS type LINUX or acpi=off boot option to work normally
<coreyman> viata on wich machine
<DutchTux> maybe it needs other tweaks???
<DutchTux> in the BIOS
<Viata> scottg489: And VNC still fails to connect?
<Viata> coreyman: do that on the non-hosting machine
<ScottG489> Viata: yea
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: Are you using a lan or wan address?
<DutchTux> Does anyone here have any experience with Acer Aspire 3xxx series and Ubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> stroyan: Its a freeagent drive, I just want to be able to rename the drive instead of it saying "free agent", not sure what file system it has, I think its ntfs
<Fenix|work> magnetron, basically I'm having problems verifying if HAVP is actually working...
<ScottG489> Nalfeshnee: lan
<coreyman> viata it can't connect.... here is my smb.conf
<coreyman> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4770d371
<voldenet> That doesn't work
<o0Chris0o> stroyan: I also have a lot of files on it I don't want to get rid off
<selocol> Is there a way to download a apt-get pack, go offline, and resume downloading that pack?
<vigo> srry: the error is varnish, I mistakenly installed it and have NO idea what to with it.
<stroyan> o0Chris0o:  Try opening a folder view of the drive and then using right mouse button on the folder to choose 'properties'.
<Fenix|work> magnetron, it starts but nothing is logged... and going to eicar and downloading the test file allows it through
<deepshikha> hello can anybody please tell me the command to issue to terminal to install Gyachi ?
<DIFH-iceroot> selocol: what file you need, which is so big?
<voldenet> I booted /casper/vmlinuz with initrd.gz and installation (partitioning) doesn't see my sda
<praj_> can anybody tell me how to run .bat file in ubuntu
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ are you sure you configured your browser to use HAVP as proxy?
<o0Chris0o> stroyan: ok done
<DutchTux> u can't run a bat file thats for windows
<Titan8990> praj_, you will need a DOS emulator such as dosbox
<coreyman> praj_ you dont.
<Relasix> I mesed my grub after install fedora,and now i cant boot ubuntu...any help?
<magnetron> praj_→ use either Dosbox or dosemu.
<Relasix> oh,i gtg
<stroyan> o0Chris0o:  Does that give you an editable 'Name' field?
<Viata> scottg489: is it running in the background?  I think the command is "ps aux | grep vncserver"
<Improv> Hi all - what's the simplest way to configure the ubuntu init scripts so I can hit control-c during init scripts and have it reach that init script (or alternatively have the control-alt-delete interruption things from "safe mode" always work)?
<DutchTux> bye
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: You're using another box to connect to the machine the vnc-server is on, correct?
<o0Chris0o> it does, but it says Operation not supported by backend
<Fenix|work> magnetron, I actually have it configured to use squid... but squid has the line: cache_peer 127.0.0.1 parent 8080 0 no-query no-digest no-netdb-exchange default added to it
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ did you restart squid after you edited the squid config?
<Fenix|work> yes
<ScottG489> Viata: yea i used that command before to see if it was running and it is
<Viata> coreyman: in the menu, when you click on "network" underneath the different home folders (on the non server), do you see any other machines in your network workgroup, including the one you want to connect to?
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ what version of ubuntu are you using?
<coreyman> viata i cant see the linux machine from the windows machine thats why im here.
<PunkiD> buenas!
<Fenix|work> magnetron, ubuntu-server 8.10 :: Linux proxy 2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 18:43:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<judget_> does anyone know how to display information about the video driver on a system, what the command is please????
<PunkiD> ehi alguien save de donde descargar el Pidgin 2.5.5 para amd64 ?
<PunkiD> sabe* perdon xD
<o0Chris0o> stroyan: it does, but it says "Operation not supported by backend"
<Morbo> !es | punkid
<Viata> coreyman: I'm sorry, I got confused.  I thought it was linux to linux :)
<ubottu> punkid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<danbhfive> judget_: lshw -C video maybe, or lspci
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ if you restart havp, do you see anything in the logs?
<coreyman> viata i see.
<Improv> danbhfive: I don't think lspci will say anything about the driver, just the hardware
<milky_> #xubuntu
<milky_> wools
<ScottG489> Nalfeshnee: yea im at home on my laptop
<ScottG489> Nalfeshnee: and i want to connect to my desktop downstairs
<milky_> whoops
<Fenix|work> magnetron, only in error.log which shows that all scanners initialized and the process ID of havp
<danbhfive> Improv: o yeah, I wasn't reading too carefully.
<coreyman> viata should i enable wins server.
<Improv> Probably the easiest way to see what X driver you're using is to look in /var/log/Xorg.log
<Improv> but you'll need to read a bit.
<Guest90966> кто здесь говорит по русски?
<jaime> Hi
<rww> !ru | Guest90966
<ubottu> Guest90966: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: I'd install another version of vnc, like tightvnc, and disable the other server to figure out where exactly the issues lies, but that's the lazy-lack-of-thought-processes way out.
<Improv> Guest: Try the russian channel.
<jaime> Does anyone use here google calendar with evolution?
<Viata> scottg489: I found this quick tutorial online for what you're looking for.  see if it helps any, because I'm not really sure what else. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197964
<stroyan> o0Chris0o:  If it is ntfs you could install the ntfsprogs package and use the ntfslabel command.
<Viata> scottg489: nalfeshnee is correct, you can always try another type of vnc server
<danbhfive> Improv: the sudo lshw -C video command works for me
<ScottG489> Viata: Yea but i dont see what im doing wrong with this one
<Titan8990> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in intrepid
<Fenix|work> magnetron, any more ideas?
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: It could be a lot of things: configuration, firewall, laptop, etc, etc.
<Improv> danbhive: Oh, neat.
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ i'm researching your problem.
<Viata> coreyman: I'm not sure, to be honest.  I haven't networked windows to Ubuntu machines and vica versa before.  I'm sorry.
<Fenix|work> magnetron, thank you
<Improv> danbhive: I don't actually have that command (I use a different distro but am here to ask some things about the ubuntu init scripts for a project I'm doing at work)
<coreyman> viata great, just great i've been trying to get this to work for two days now and noone in the channel can help.... :(
<danbhfive> Improv: mk
<ScottG489> firewall? even if its an internal ip?
<mezy> whoa....
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: Firewalls are finicky.
<Viata> scottg489: firewalls can affect it, but ubuntu doesn't have a default firewall as far as I know.
<ScottG489> Nalfeshnee: thats kinda why i wanted to try to do this internally first so i could weed out any local problems and not have to worry about external ports and such
<mezy> my system time always keeps changing  i boot up in ibex. is there a fix for this?
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: Even if you use another version of VNC you can still do it internally.
<stroyan> mezy:  Time is supposed to change.  Time waits for no man. ;-)
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: Using another version of VNC allows you to decipher whether or not the issue lies with the said vnc-server or whether it exists elsewhere.
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ yes, you DO have to remove the line "REMOVETHISLINE"
<Fenix|work> magnetron, even if it's commented out?
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: Otherwise you're just poking around in random directions assuming that something here works -- when it may not.
<shahji> i m not use to for ubunto how to use network ?
<ScottG489> Nalfeshnee: i suppose
<mezy> stroyan: sorry, i ment that it doesn't save my time zone settings
<Koenigsegg> I get error code 17 when I try to boot with XP/Ubuntu(first time I'm doing this). 17 means Cannot mount partition(?). Does that mean I have an error in menu.lst, or that I did something wrong during grub setup(find stage1 and all that)?
<ScottG489> Nalfeshnee: this would be a lot easier to fix if i could vnc to the computer when i go to work soon but unfortunatly thats the problem :(
<judget_> thanks  danbhfive the lshw was what i was looking for
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ yes. you also need to make sure to enable some scanner (found in the end of the file)
<MichaelKohler> how can I delete all *.*~ files that were created by gedit systemwidely?
<Fenix|work> magnetron, clamlib is enabled
<stroyan> mezy:  Are you dual booting with windows?  Do you have the hardware RTC set to local time or UTC time?
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ then remove the "REMOVTHISLINE" line
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: Time is always of the essence, eh? Work isn't fun. :| In my experience though, Tightvnc has always worked right out of the box. ^_^
<Unikraken> I remember reading somewhere that one could use an SD memory card as a smart card of sorts, so when you insert it into your computer it logs you in. Does anyone know about this?
<mezy> stroyan: im booting from a usb. this is like a trial
<cidwel> someone knows where is the ubuntu-es channel in this server? >-<
<Titan8990> !es | cidwel
<ubottu> cidwel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ScottG489> Nalfeshnee: Well tightvnc is better for external connections right?
<batistet> if my processor is intel core2 duo,should i install the 64 bit edition?
<cidwel> thanks Titan8990 ... my trouble was that i typed /join ubuntu-es lol
<cidwel> solved, ####
<Nalfeshnee> ScottG489: I wont claim better or worse, but it has always worked for me. ^_^
<Titan8990> batistet, up to you, it has the ability for 64bit but there are still a handful of applications that do not function correctly with 64bit
<Unikraken> only if your processor states that it's 64 bit
<Titan8990> cidwel, hehe, gl
<danbhfive> batistet: you can install it, but you should install the 32bit if you are new to ubuntu
<Fenix|work> magnetron, restarted havp... http://www.eicar.org/download/eicar.com.txt comes through
<stroyan> mezy:  Are other changes like created files being saved on your USB device between reboots?
<Fenix|work> magnetron, and nothing logs in access.log
<Titan8990> batistet, one example is the eclipse IDE
<keithclark> I'm trying to share a printer and I have installed it on a remote computer over my local network.  It found it, installed the driver but I can't seem to print to it.  In the printer properties on the host computer, I have the Accepting jobs checked but it says "Not published See server settings" beside it.  Not sure what that means or how to solve the issue.
<mezy> stroyan: ya
<Titan8990> !cups | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<batistet> ah ok then i will remain with 32 bit edition
<batistet> thanks for the information
<Titan8990> np
<MichaelKohler> how can I delete all *.*~ files that were created by gedit systemwidely?
<keithclark> Titan8990, but I am printing Ubuntu to Ubuntu, not printing from windows
<mezy> stroyan: wait. my usb some how came out. i'll have to reboot....if i can
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ havp doesn't use syslog by default, did you configure havp to use syslog or is /var/log/havp/access.log and /var/log/havp/havp.log used instead (the default)?
<ScottG489> Nalfeshnee: ok ill apt-get it when im at work and try to configure it from there. i gotta go now. thanks!
<deepshikha> can anybody please help me for the voice and video support for Ubuntu linux
<deepshikha> please
<Fenix|work> magnetron, /var/log/havp/access.log is what's set... it's 0 bytes... /var/log/havp/error.log gets bigger everytime I (re)start HAVP
<Fenix|work> magnetron, http://rafb.net/p/qrbClC62.html
<Fenix|work> is my havp.conf
<Titan8990> keithclark, I know thats why I linked you to CUPS and not a samba page
<stroyan> mezy:  If you are using a system that has the time set by windows then you should have "UTC=no" in /etc/default/rcS .
<Fenix|work> magnetron, squid.conf contains this line cache_peer 127.0.0.1         parent  8080    0       no-query no-digest no-netdb-exchange default .... and this is the only cache_peer line that isn't commented out.
<demon_> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hashishin> may anyone help me to configure Kismet? i can start, but it doesnt find networks...here are iwconfig and lspci | grep -i net
<Hashishin> pastebin.ch/1088
<Win32> Hello, does anyone here use a 64-bit based OS and GRUB on the same machine?
<bigrigger> Win32: yes
<jumar> win32 yes
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ is this really correct for your setup? CLAMDBDIR /var/lib/clamav
<mezy1> ok...
<strange> hey guys anyone here know how to solve problems in lirc, it seems to keep dying on me when i boot i have to plug out and in my usb receiver, then it works fine for a bit
<strange> and then just dies
<mezy1> stroyan: hey
<Win32> I need to know if it would be possible to have GRUB boot up a 64-bit version of Ubuntu 8.10 and XP (x86 based) all on the same machine
<fairygirl> Hello. I hope anyone who can help me. I do not have a burnable DVD/CD about so I used UNetbootin to toss out a ubuntu server 8.10 x64 image on it. I boot up on it yet it asks for a cdrom, because it cannot find it. How do I tell it to make use of the USB? I can't seem to figure out what it's called in /dev/
<Fenix|work> magnetron, /var/lib/clamav contains:  daily.cvd main.cld mirrors.dat
<fairygirl> df -h only shows the standard tmpfs
<LiraNuna> hi, anyone knows how to install cross compiling development libraries? like, libsdl-dev for 32bit on 64bit
<Fenix|work> magnetron, which mirrors DatabaseDirectory in clamd.conf
<jumar> Win32, yes, its possible, but beware to install ubuntu after xp
<Win32> I don't know if GRUB can handle booting up x86 and x64 OS'es on the same machine
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ i'm out of ideas
<LMJ> Win32 : it works for sure, makes no difference for Grub
<Fenix|work> magnetron, same here.
<Fenix|work> hehe
<bigrigger> Win32: if you install xp first, it should have no problem, mine setup win-64 dual boot just fine, tho' i never use it
<Win32> oh ok, thank you guys
<jumar> its linux that sets grub, so i dont think there would be any problem, just let me check... seaarching
<strange> !help lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help lirc
<strange> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<Nalfeshnee> what does it mean if ndiswrapper says invalid driver and you know the driver is valid?
<keithclark> Titan8990, Got it to work, thanks.
<tmnt> Hello people i have a question i have a apple mac osx notebook and i wanna install linux ubuntu last version on it or xp but dosnt matter what i ve tried i couldnt do it i did a lot of option but i cant install can somebody pls help me?
<Fenix|work> magnetron, I am accessing in the right order right?  client -> squid -> HAVP -> internet  ... correct?
<Titan8990> keithclark, good to hear
<LiraNuna> anyone knows how to install cross compiling development libraries? like, libsdl-dev for 32bit on 64bit
<Fenix|work> magnetron, I've had a working squid proxy already and wanted to add AV protection
<jumar> win32, no problems are mentioned on the web, but you can dig in, it like it was said, dont make any difference
<Win32> if xp ever took over grub, using the live cd would fix that thank god
<tmnt> Hello people i have a question i have a apple mac osx notebook and i wanna install linux ubuntu last version on it or xp but dosnt matter what i ve tried i couldnt do it i did a lot of option but i cant install can somebody pls help me?
<Koenigsegg> Is (/dev/)sdd1 the same as hd3,0?
<jumar> dont install, xp after linux, its gonna mess it up, or give you a lotta work
<stroyan> strange:  You could look in /var/log/syslog for lirc related messages.  And see if lircd is still running.
<Win32> Oh ok, I'm glad I know that information now. Thank you so much, Jumar.
<Gnea> Koenigsegg: yes
<brandon_> !info gunzip
<ubottu> Package gunzip does not exist in intrepid
<Koenigsegg> thx
<Gnea> Koenigsegg: as long as there are no /dev/hdX devices
<strange> stroyan: lircd is still running
<tmnt> Hello people i have a question i have a apple mac osx notebook and i wanna install linux ubuntu last version on it or xp but dosnt matter what i ve tried i couldnt do it i did a lot of option but i cant install can somebody pls help me?
<Win32> The LiveCD is a real pain, so I know what you mean, Jumar.
<keres> how do you cp a directory
<keres> !cp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<anon> hi, just installed 8.10 and 1280x800 is not available. why'
<o0Chris0o> Hey guys, can someone help me with my audio problem? Its kinda scratchy sounding. I notice it every time I receive a message using pidgin
<Titan8990> keres, use -a:  cp -a /a/dir/here /a/dest/here
<jumar> tmmnt, check the web forr bootcamp forums
<Gnea> !grub | jumar, Win32
<ubottu> jumar, Win32: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brandon_> !grub gunzio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub gunzio
<brandon_> !grub gunzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub gunzip
<tmnt> jumar must i install linux ubuntu with boot camp either ?
<jumar> oh, okay ubottu, im all linux now
<jumar> but thanks
<knittl> hi. i accidently removed a system file in /etc. what do i have to do to get it back? reinstalling the associated package won't help :(
<anon> can you help me please? how do i enable 1280x800 ?
<keres> Titan8990: thanks
<brandon_> how do i use GunZip
<danbhfive> knittl: which file?
<Gnea> brandon_: gunzip file.gz
<knittl> danbhfive: /etc/bash_completion/git
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ the usual setup is to let havp be in front of squid, the opposite of how you have it
<Delvien> Writing a bash script to rsync two different  files, anyone know how I keep the same  authentication on the second command so I only  have to enter the password once?
<Koenigsegg> anon: Low max screen res? I edited my xorg.conf file
<uvacav> how do i install opera?
<Gnea> jumar: that wasn't ubottu, but you're welcome :p
<Delvien> uvacav: download it from opera.com
<anon> can you help me please? how do i enable 1280x800 ??
<knittl> i deleted it after overwriting it with the version from git upstream (which hadn't worked, so i removed it, that it will get reinstalled the next time
<Fenix|work> magnetron, so you're saying the usual is to have havp setup to forward to a parent server?
<jumar> yes, a friend of mine installed fedora thru bootcamp, i dont think it makes any difference for a mac, tmnt
<Delvien> anon System> preferences>Screen resolution
<stroyan> strange:  Does irw report remote button presses when the problem is happening?  What doesn't work when the problem is happening?
<Gnea> !repeat | anon
<ubottu> anon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ yes.
<jumar> oh, sorry, misread Gnea
<brandon_> and so when i open it VIA terminal it would be tar -xg filename.tar.gz
<anon> can someone please help?
<strange> stroyan: irw stops receiving inputs, but i see the usb receiver getting the signal (red blinking light)
<Gnea> !resolution | anon
<ubottu> anon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<stroyan> mezy1:  Did you have a look in /etc/rcS ?  What is UTC set to?
<Delvien> Anon i just told you how.
<internet_> hola
<fairygirl> ack, nothing
<keres> is it possible to chmod a mounted volume?
<strange> the only weird thing i see in syslog = Mar 10 21:25:25 sodom python: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1
<tmnt> aight i will try it jumar thank you so much for your attention and your time
<Picassotamus> keres: if it is ntfs, no
<Titan8990> keres, if it is a unix fileystem
<keres> Picassotamus: fat32, i believe. It's a usb stick.
<turnerf> hello
<tmnt> so people have some fun have a nice day i think i got a lot of stuff to do firstable with my apple notebook :( :)
<Titan8990> keres, no
<tmnt> bye bye
<knittl> danbhfive: any ideas?
<keres> Titan8990: what is the proper way to mount a usb stick then?
<brandon_> !grunt | brandon_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grunt
<keres> Titan8990: if i just plug it in, it wont mount automagically
<danbhfive> knittl: no, sorry, its out of my league
<erbish> hi
<Nalfeshnee> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Titan8990> keres, mount /dev/sdxx /media/mymountpoint
<sanozuke> i have amule-2.2.3 im my desktop, unzipped, what's the command in console to install it?
<Picassotamus> !usb | keres
<ubottu> keres: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> brandon_: please /msg ubottu
<anon> can some help enabling 1280x800 ?
<knittl> anyone? how can i get back a system file? (/etc/bash_completion.d/git)
<draginx> How can I upgrade to ruby 1.9.1 with ubuntu hardy?
<keres> Titan8990: no sudo?
<Titan8990> keres, yes, sudo
<jumar> tmnt, check out wiki: http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp
<Gnea> anon: it's been pointed out to you twice already.
<anon> Gnea: it didn't help
<keres> Titan8990: ok i did that, but i have to sudo cp and rm everything, i can't do it as a normal user
<Gnea> anon: then you didn't do it right.
<Delvien> Gnea gotta love it lol.
<strange> stroyan: any more suggestions?
<Gnea> !ask | anon
<ubottu> anon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anon> Gnea: i didn't do anything. the doc didn't help
<Agent_AL> hello, I've created a launcher which starts gnome-terminal and executes some custom command. The problem is that terminal closes right after command completion occures. How do I hold it open to be able to read what it says?
<stroyan> strange:  It is a good idea to prefix comments with the nicknames of people you are addressing.  Otherwise they are not highlighted and easily overlooked.
<danbhfive> Agent_AL: pause?
<anon> arrrgh
<Gnea> anon: well, you need to actually *try* to do something that the doc suggests. that's the whole point.
<strange> stroyan: im sorry should i repeat what i stated earlier ?
<danbhfive> Agent_AL: that might be a windows thing  : (
<Nalfeshnee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB54GS_v1_%2526_v2 someone make it exist! *cries*
<anon> Gnea: i did try.
<Delvien> anon SYSTEM>PREFERENCES>SCREEN RESOLUTION
<Gnea> anon: you just said you didn't do anything.
<anon> Gnea: but the doc is not well written
<stroyan> strange:   I eventually saw it. (I have a filter script for sender names.) You could try running lircd in foreground to see if it gives interesting messages.
<Titan8990> keres, try: sudo mount -o users /dev/sdxx /media/mymountpoint
<Agent_AL> danbhfive - that's right, Windows thing
<anon> can someone help me adding the 1280x800 resolution?
<strange> stroyan: how would i go about doing that?
<stroyan> strange:  More extremely, you could run lircd under the strace command to record system calls and their results.
<Delvien> anon, stop asking
<anon> i can't believe no one is willing to help
<Gnea> anon: the doc explains very clearly how to add a resolution that isn't already there.
<perlmonkey> hi, does anyone know if any problem/solution with Matrox G200 graphics adaptor support in 8.10? I'm surprised to be having problems as this is an old graphics card and I've never had problems with previous versions of Ubuntu. However after upgrading to 8.10 today I've lost graphics support it seems, initially I had lines all across the screen and pixelated image, now it's giving a clear image, but only at 640x480 and all the
<danbhfive> Agent_AL: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-pause-command.html
<anon> Gnea: the doc tells me to edit the xorg.conf, but mine is empty
<Gnea> anon: what URL are you reading?
<anon> Gnea: the one you gave me
<jumar> Agent_AL, why dont you just type the command in a terminal, is that launcher so important?
<Gnea> anon: paste it here.
<Delvien> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<anon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Gnea> ok
<Gnea> i just read it too.
<Gnea> and it says
<Gnea> Adding undetected resolutions
<Gnea>  $ xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<perlmonkey> Delvien thank you
<anon> yeah
<Delvien> perlmonkey: for?
<anon> whats S-video?
<anon> whats modeline?
<stroyan> strange:  To run lircd in foreground you would first stop it with "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop".  Then run it in a window with "sudo /usr/sbin/lircd --nodaemon" .
<Gnea> it's a mode that you probably don't need, so you need to make sure you use the right now
<Gnea> er, s/now/one/g
<perlmonkey> Delvien the url you triggered seems to have the solution i was looking for
<strange> stroyan: thank you very much gonna try that now
<anon> Gnea: how do i know that?
<vernet> hey... I'm wondering if anyone knows if its possible to programatically move a window off the screen (either partially on entirely?) metacity doesn't seem to allow this to happen
<Delvien> perlmonkey: oh, haha, I uh, didnt even see your question, but glad I can help ! :D
<perlmonkey> :D
<Agent_AL> jumar - the same question would look like "why don't you locate a file through explorer instead of using shortcut?"
<carme> hola hay alguien que escriba español?
<LjL> !es | carme
<ubottu> carme: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Delvien> !es | carme
<anon> can someone help me adding the 1280x800 resolution??
<Delvien> too slow :x
<Gnea> anon: well, your xorg.conf should have a list of them, and xrandr --help will tell you the proper syntax ... also, man xrander  will tell you some examples
<Gnea> !repeat | anon
<ubottu> anon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anon> Gnea: my xorg.conf is almost empty
<Delvien> anon stop asking multiple times, seriously
<Gnea> anon: if you continue to repeat asking the same question, no one is going to help you and I will stop.
<Koenigsegg> Does anyone know what xrandr stands for??
<jumar> get it, Agent_AL, its just dont need research
<Koenigsegg> Just curious..
<strange> stroyan: do you also know why it doesnt work on boot (i have to plug out usb and plug it back in first)
<Delvien> RandR X extension
<anon> ok, i guess i have to keep on with 1024x768
<anon> GREAT
<Delvien> Xrandr - X Resize, Rotate and Reflection extension.
<kirilla> too much people in here, seriously
<Koenigsegg> kirilla: Well, you just joined =^|
<Korwynz> i just watch and learn :P
<demon_> can some one fix my Xorg i want more resolution :)
<Agent_AL> danbhfive - thank's for link
<Koenigsegg> delvien: Ok, thanks
<Delvien> anon, If you read what Gnea is trying to tell you, it would help.
<Delvien> Koenigsegg: np, man page is located http://www.xfree86.org/current/Xrandr.3.html
<stroyan> strange:  I haven't seen that problem.  I use a streamzap receiver and it is seen right away.  You may find clues in /var/log/udev.  It should be noting the device at boot and when plugged in again.
<kirilla> Koenigsegg: hehe :) yeah, and I don't intend to stay! weird client autoconnects here
<draginx> How can I upgrade to ruby 1.9.1 with ubuntu hardy?
<anon> Delvien: i read. he wasn't able to help.
<Gnea> Delvien: I don't think that reading is the issue, it's the comprehension
<anon> Gnea: compreension of what?
<Delvien> Gnea well reading / comprehension can go hand and hand
<anon> Gnea: xorg.conf does not have a list of resolutions. what can i do ?
<anon> ??????????'''
<Delvien> anon it doesnt anymore.
<Gnea> anon: everytime I tried to give you a different piece of help, you just went back to "can anyone help me?!" after you were told NOT to repeat that question again.
<Veinor> How can I get my volume adjuster to also adjust the volume of my external USB speakers?
<Koenigsegg> kirilla: Huh?? Yeah, that's weird =}
<Picassotamus> anon won't stop complaining until a big red button icon shows up on his desktop to magically fix his issue w/ no effort on his part
<Veinor> right now it just adjusts the built-in laptop speakers
<DRagonRage> hey i was wondering if there is a way to extract files from a wubi disk image?
<Veinor> which is... annoying
<Gnea> anon: therefore, you don't deserve my help. perhaps someone else can help you. but you're right, I cannot. Sorry, I tried.
<anon> i keep asking because no one helps.
<anon> you just keep saying to me i'm not reading.
<Gnea> because you don't LET anyone help.
<Delvien> anon what resolution are you trying to run?
<anon> 1280x800
 * Gnea gives up
<Delvien> xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x800 --rate 75
<vernet> Veinor, right click on it, and choose preferences... you can choose what volume for it to control
<djbender> Gnea, some people are beyond help :)
<n8tuserf> Picassotamus-> you work for that IT store that promotes the red button?  hehe
<anon> Delvien: but thats temporaryu ?
<Delvien> anon put that in a terminal. read this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<Delvien> anon yes, you have to make sure it works first
<Picassotamus> lol no, but thats what is needed
<anon> i'm no newbie. but this is the first time i see an empty xorg.conf
<stroyan> strange:  You might have a problem with things happening in the wrong order when booting up.  Perhaps the udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/*lirc* is starting lircd before other dependencies are ready.
<anon> 8 years on debian.
<Veinor> vernet: but then it only controls the volume of alsa playback, and for some reason only oss playback is working
<anon> since my first question that you are assuming i didn't read.
<anon> but you were the ones that didn't read.
<DRagonRage> wubi anyone?>
<Delvien> anon for spending 8 years on Debian, you sure are not even willing to help yourself.
 * Gnea sees the problem now.
<strange> stroyan: so my best bet is to move lirc to the bottom then?
<Delvien> anon sudo gedit ~/.xprofile
<Nalfeshnee> Please don't argue guys. It's upsetting my chi. ^_^
<vernet> Veinor, then you probably have the wrong device/control chosen in there
<anon> X loads the resolutions from xorg.conf . but if it empty
<stroyan> strange:  I really don't know. The defaults are fine for my system.
<Delvien> anon put in that file "xrandr --addmode VGA 1280x800"
<vernet> try changing whats selected in the dropdown
<Delvien> anon save
<n8tuserf> folks, there is dexconf  tool  I believed it is mentioned in the xorg.conf  file
<Delvien> anon and you are done, reboot
<rww> DRagonRage: if you're running Linux, you should be able to extract them by mounting the wubi image: mount -o loop /path/to/wubi/image /path/to/mountpoint
<rww> DRagonRage: and then copying files from the mountpoint as usual
<DRagonRage> great thanks! @ rww
<strange> stroyan: it seems modprobe is executed after lirc could that be a problem?
<perlmonkey> hi can anyone help me, i've upgraded to 8.10 and it seems my graphics card is no longer supported or i've lost the ability to use resolutions higher than 800x600... Matrox G200
<Korwynz> anon - what is the path to the file xorg.conf?
<Delvien> perlmonkey: use what i just told anon
<perlmonkey> /etc/X11
<Picassotamus> Korwynz: anon left, probably for reboot
 * perlmonkey scrolls back
<Korwynz> ahh hah.. not paying attention :P
<Delvien> perlmonkey: sudo gedit ~/.xprofile put in that file "xrandr --addmode VGA RESOLUTIONxRESOLUTION" save and reboot
<Korwynz> was reding the forums.. some other people are having the same issue and was just trying to help out
<stroyan> strange:  lirc might need modules that are not ready yet.
<perlmonkey> Delvien: cannot find output "VGA"
<TnadeN> What exactly does it mean to enable the "IOMMU option" (installation cd asks for it.)?
<Delvien> perlmonkey: ah,DVI?
<TnadeN> and how do I do it.
<Delvien> perlmonkey: well, i mean do you run DVI?
<strange> stroyan: also im using a mceusb2 adapter after i ran lirc stop and hten start it again it doesnt seem to accept anything and --driver=mceusb2 it says unsupported
<perlmonkey> Delvien: using an ordinary LCD VGA monitor
<perlmonkey> VGA port
<n8tuserf> TnadeN-> which installation cd you got that from? ubuntu?
<Delvien> perlmonkey: try xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024×768 --rate 75 first
<strange> stroyan: the weird thing is though when i just reboot my computer and plug it in, it works
<perlmonkey> ok
<TnadeN> n8tuserf: yep
<TnadeN> n8tuserf: amd64 8.10
<Veinor> vernet: I'm playing around with the settings, none of them are letting me control it
<Nalfeshnee> anyone know how to get a wusb54gs working using ndswrapper? *(64bit)*
<n8tuserf> TnadeN-> i dont know, but it seems to translate to i/o memory management unit ?
<Delvien> perlmonkey: work?
<TnadeN> n8tuserf: it says it will cost me 64mb of ram if that is any clue
<perlmonkey> Delvien:command executed but doesn't seem to have made any difference... xrandr doesn't show any higher resolutions available
<Titan8990> !compile > deepshikha
<ubottu> deepshikha, please see my private message
<Delvien> perlmonkey: and you tried "xrandr --addmode VGA 1024×768"
<n8tuserf> TnadeN-> i have not come across such before, thats new, but then again i dont hve 64bit system
<perlmonkey> Delvien: cannot find output "VGA"
<TnadeN> n8tuserf: I don't think it's required anyway, I only see it when the error messages from the cd i burnt is showed
<TnadeN> n8tuserf: burning new cd atm... hopefully I won't see it again :P
<Delvien> perlmonkey: Do you have video card drivers installed?
<n8tuserf> TnadeN-> good luck
<TnadeN> n8tuserf: aaaand it's done, see you on the other side
<Veinor> vernet: any ideas?
<perlmonkey> Delvien: I believe so, I just did a modprobe mga, I think that's the correct driver for Matrox G200 card
<vernet> Veinor, not sure
<vernet> whats not going through alsa anyways?
<Merc> Im running ubuntu, with a fat32 partition for media files. Thing is, sometimes it changes name in the /media/ directory, sometimes disk, other times disk-1. It often changes when im inserting mp3 player etc. How can i make my secondary disk partition's address static?
<Veinor> i go to the sound preferences menu
<vernet> almost everything these days should go through alsa at some point
<Veinor> and select for sound playback burr-brown from ti usb audio dac usb audio (alsa)
<Veinor> and when I test it it fails
<Huufarted> quick question for someone that knows.  I'm running Ubuntu on an Asus eee netbook.  I'm looking at adding some of the acpi scripts so my laptop keys for volume, etc function.  On installation of 'eeepc-acpi-scripts' through Synaptic, it says it's wanting to remove 3 packages.  acpi-support, powermanagement-interface, and ubuntu-desktop.  Obviously, this doesn't seem right.  Anybody have any info on why it would want to remove those 3 packages?
<Veinor> says it couldn't open the audio device for playback
<n8tuserf> Merc-> via udev rules,
<vernet> not sure
<arandomguy> i have a q.
<Huufarted> !ask arandomguy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask arandomguy
<stroyan> strange:  The strace command might give more hints about complaints that it can't support that driver.  It would let you see what files lircd was reading and looking for.  But its output does make for heavy reading.
<Huufarted> !ask | arandomguy
<ubottu> arandomguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arandomguy> is it possible to remove the drm protection on ubuntu?
<Veinor> what drm protection?
<perlmonkey> hi
<arandomguy> drm protection on itunes music
<Nalfeshnee> DRM protection is a protection for media files. We probably shouldn't discuss that!
<arandomguy> =[
<Delvien> perlmonkey: sorry, that is the extent of my knowledge when it comes to that. I deal with nvidia :D
<Huufarted> arandomguy, that is illegal, but google it to find out.
<arandomguy> oh well...
<Veinor> hey, I've gotten help with emulator issues in here :P
<arandomguy> thnx nyway
<thrope_> how do i start up network manager? I dont seem to have an icon and cant find a menu item
<arandomguy> google didnt help much...
<Veinor> thrope_: gnome-network-manager in a terminal, iirc
<thrope_> this is an old install thats been uprgaded many times so maybe its missing
<Veinor> that's not it
<Veinor> NetworkManager
<Huufarted> arandomguy, stripping DRM from files is a very touchy subject and can be interpreted as illegal.  Freenode's terms of service indicate it to not be tolerated.  Sorry.
<Veinor> (caps are important)
<crdlb> nm-applet is the tray icon
<Veinor> yeah
<rww> Huufarted: It looks like eeepc-acpi-scripts is actually pretty useless, and broken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eeepc-acpi-scripts/+bug/262679
<crdlb> NetworkManager is a system service
<strange> stroyan: i have it running in foreground now
<strange> waiting for it to crash :P
<Veinor> NetworkManager is the actual manager, nm-applet is the applet. don't know if nm-applet starts NetworkManager
<thrope_> running NetworkManager doesnt do anything for me (it runs, has to be run as root, but just returns)
<Huufarted> rww, I'm looking at that now and I'm seeing the same thing.
<stroyan> strange:  Waiting for a crash should just about double its lifespan. ;-)
<Huufarted> rww, hahaha...  I just found the exact same link
<thrope_> nm-applet I dont have on my path
<thrope_> is this the right way to go about setting up wireless? never used it before on this box but plugged in a usb wifi dongle - have always configured network manually the old fashioned way
<rww> Huufarted: the last comment says to load the eeepc_laptop module. You can do that with "modprobe eeepc_laptop" (which will last until the computer shuts down) and by adding eeepc_laptop to /etc/modules (which will apply on startup)
<strange> stroyan: i know :P
<thrope_> what should i install to get the networkmanager stuff to easily configure wirelesS?
<Nalfeshnee> thrope_: what do you mean by easily configure wireless?
<thrope_> Nalfeshnee: i mean configure it with a gui thing, choose networks etc
<Huufarted> rww, what's modprobe?
<thrope_> generally get it working without having to spend hours reading up config files
<rww> Huufarted: it's a terminal command that loads kernel modules
<Huufarted> rww, thank you.
<Nalfeshnee> thrope_: You can just run the network manager? Or whatever it's called?
<thrope_> Nalfeshnee: point is i dont seem to have that
<Nalfeshnee> thrope_: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<thrope_> unless someone can tell me what its called - thats what im asking - what i need to isntall to get that
<thrope_> its 8.10 but its been upgraded since along time
<thrope_> i've always configured entwork manually
<Nalfeshnee> thrope_: Weird... I have hardware issues with 8.10 distributions,.. 8.04 too... so I will unfortunately not be much help. <.<
<Veinor> rebooting didn't help :/
<brandon_> how do i find where my files are loaded (the files i loaded from the terminal)?
<rww> thrope_: Remove any manual configuration for the interface you want to configure with networkmanager, install network-manager-gnome, and run the command nm-applet to load the GNOME applet.
<Nalfeshnee> thrope_: rww wins.
<Huufarted> rww, I have the module loaded, but how do you access modules loaded by modprobe?
<thrope_> rww: cheers - i will try
<Huufarted> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<rww> Huufarted: what do you mean by "access"?
<Huufarted> rww, once the module is loaded, I would assume it allows the hotkeys to interact with Ubuntu (volume, wifi, etc).  But how do I access what it enables?
<Veinor> vernet: OK... so when I open alsamixer, I can adjust the volume
<Veinor> but none of the stuff in the volume preferences settings will work
<jedi06> how do you check cpu status
<Huufarted> jedi06: top
<obake> can someone help me this scheme: xbox -ethernet-> pc ubuntu -wifi-> router -adsl-> internet? i need the configure the pc to share the internet with the xbox
<jedi06> i knew that
<jedi06> well how do you see dual core cpu usage
<rww> Huufarted: If the hotkeys don't work after the modprobe, you might need to restart (after editing /etc/modules) or edit System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts to your taste
<hateball> jedi06: press 1
<hateball> jedi06: inside top, that is
<Huufarted> understood, rww.  Thanks
<Veinor> jedi06: i recommend htop, it's better :P
<H3l1c0pt3r> htop rules
<jedi06> interesting only one of my cpus is being used
<jedi06> so vbox doesn't use both cpus
<H3l1c0pt3r> you have two cpu's or two cores
<jedi06> well two cores i guess
<darkfile> Hi all, as you may be aware, ICQ does no longer work with the standard 8.10 pidgin
<H3l1c0pt3r> some programs may/may not show/use the usage of two cores
<darkfile> can you let us know when there will be a patch?
<darkfile> (i have propsed updates switched on)
<obake> can some help configuring internet connection sharing?
<H3l1c0pt3r> darkfile, pidgin 2.5.2 comes with intrepid, pidgin 2.5.5 is currently the latest available
<H3l1c0pt3r> www.getdeb.net search for pidgin
<darkfile> hm, but i guess intrepid will be patched?!
<darkfile> otherwise the intrepid client is totally useless now?
<Nalfeshnee> udevd-event[6310]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<Nalfeshnee> sigh.. sorry udevd-event[6310]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit.. why would the installer say that?
<H3l1c0pt3r> darkfile, i am only suggesting that there is a later version of pidgin you can try
<Tmi-> darkfile, I don't think ICQ works in 2.5.4 either
<rww> darkfile: It's a known bug, the newest version of pidgin solves it, and it looks like that version will get backported.
<darkfile> i see
<obake> can some help configuring internet connection sharing??
<Brajan> pushi ga
<eCOMPERU> i need som help to install my webcam!
<darkfile> i will try to install pidgin in my home folder in the meantime (i want to rely on maintained packes from apt as far as possible)
<jedi06> well in the guest os it only shows one cpu
<Brajan> *** Scanning #ubuntu for clones..
<Brajan> *** Scan completed (297ms)
<Brajan> :S
<Tmi-> darkfile, might be a better solution to temporary try another client
<Tmi-> like kopete or something
<jedi06> no it knows that it is a dual core
<rww> darkfile: specifically, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/340075 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/340151 have information
<rww> darkfile: in fact, by the looks of bug 340151, it's in intrepid-proposed now, so you should get it pretty soon.
<darkfile> thanks for the links
<darkfile> im very bad in finding such stuff *g
<pacas_> where are the processes stored that load once you log into the gui?
<obake> can some help configuring internet connection sharing???
<rww> !startup | pacas_
<ubottu> pacas_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bluelightningvid> Hello, I was wondering if there is a program for ubuntu that will allow me to edit aep files(after effects projects)
<pacas_> thanks rww
<Nalfeshnee> Anyone good with installer hangup issues?
<jim_p> i have a tiny little problem... when i click a url in an app like pidgin or xchat, it does not open in ff! in fact, it does not open at all! why?
<tokies> Hello :).
<perlmonkey> got no graphics resolution above 800x600 :(
<stroyan> obake:  You can enable forwarding of internet between the ethernet and wifi by editing /etc/sysctl.conf and uncommenting the line that reads "#net.ipv4.ip_forward=1".  See http://linux-ip.net/html/routing-forwarding.html for more.
<Nalfeshnee> perlmonkey: are you using the vesa driver?
<rww> jim_p: are your Web Browser settings correct in System > Preferences > Preferred Applications ?
<petafile> so I run fakeraid, and I just shrank my vista partition (first on the drive).  I'd like to expand my ubuntu partition (2nd on the drive) what's the best way to do this?
<tokies> how do I do root user? Gparted says I need to be in as root
<perlmonkey> Nalfeshnee: I'm using a Matrox G200 card, it uses the mga driver I think I did a modprobe and seemed to load ok..my system was working fine in 8.04 and I'm using same xorg.conf
<jim_p> rww, yea, i have selected ff there
<Veinor> tokies: add 'sudo ' to the beginning
<rww> tokies: run "gksudo gparted" and put in your user password
<Veinor> so instead of gparted
<Veinor> run
<rww> !gksudo | Veinor
<ubottu> Veinor: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bluelightningvid> is there a better channel in which I should ask my question? I feel as if I am in the wrong topic based channel.
<Veinor> rww: technically not true, as I read somewhere that gksudo can mess up in some cases
<tokies> oh thanks I thought I i did it wrong. Thank you
<Veinor> but yes, gksudo
<Nalfeshnee> bluelightningvid: What is your question?
<Veinor> anywya
<tokies> thanks rww
<bluelightningvid> Nalfeshnee:  I was wondering if there is a program for ubuntu that will allow me to edit aep files(after effects projects)
<jim_p> www.google.com
<Nalfeshnee> perlmonkey: Unfortunately I am not the greatest person to ask.:\  You've already sapped up my knowledge. Try probing rww.
<perlmonkey> ok
<Veinor> is there a way to adjust what volume setting my volume keys adjust?
<Veinor> er
<Veinor> what mixer
<Veinor> or whatever the term is
<jim_p> Veinor, what laptop model?
<Veinor> hp pavilion dv9235nr
<Veinor> the volume keys work fine on internal speakers
<Veinor> just not on external USB ones
<rww> Veinor: gksudo for graphical apps, sudo for command line apps. if gksudo is breaking graphical apps, file a bug.
<Veinor> rww: cancel what I said, I had it backwards
<Nalfeshnee> that's an adobe proprietary format, isn't it, bluelightningvid?
<bluelightningvid> Nalfeshnee: yes
<jim_p> any more ideas??
<Veinor> as it is, it only seems to control laptop speaker volumes
<Veinor> which is annoying
<bluelightningvid> Nalfeshnee: but gimp for example, can edit psds, photoshop documents
<viator> i put another hardive into this laptop from another ut was a dualboot setup ubuntu boots fine but xp wont boot
<Nalfeshnee> bluelightningvid: Right right. hmm.
<viator> i can selectr safe mode commad prompt normal and neither work
<Veinor> jim_p: any ideas?
<bluelightningvid> Nalfreshnee: I have adobe after effects the master collection on disc, but it will not install in Ubuntu
<bluelightningvid> To  my knowledge, (tried it too)
<viator> goes to black screen
<jim_p> Veinor, sorry. i was refering to my original question
<jim_p> i have a tiny little problem... when i click a url in an app like pidgin or xchat, it does not open in ff! in fact, it does not open at all! why?
<Veinor> ah
<Veinor> aha, fixed it!
<viator> Any ideas
<lucax1> is there any software like ichat available for linux? kinda need to do peercast of my screen and that kinda stuff....
<Nalfeshnee> bluelightningvid: You will want to look on wine forums for that, but.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahshaka you might want to check that out?
<cidwel> i have a question. I'm using wine to play s4 League, the game runs almost perfect but there is only a problem. I only can run the game by doubleclicking the exe icon in nautilus, i cannot create a symlink. When i try to make a shortcut or ln, the link only works if it's located inside the games folder, not when i put inside the Desktop folder. Does this have any sense?
<mrwes> I have 8.04 server running with a Samba Share -- only in Open Office, I'm getting a request for my password and when I enter it, the windows keeps popping up requesting is again
<bluelightningvid> Nalfreshnee: I will try it thank you
<mrwes> The OO help file says something about WebDV and https...shrug?
<viator> could it be the windows bootloader?
<viator> ntldr
<tehfalcon> how do i install flash player on 64bit ubuntu???
<tehfalcon> it says wrong architecture
<jim_p> to give you some more help, i have set them to open in opera but no luck
<viator> can  fix that via linux
<jim_p> tehfalcon, download flash 10 for 64 bits , beta version
<tehfalcon> ok
<viator> since  can browse the win pation]
<tehfalcon> i was wondering, is there anyway to switch to 32 bit without a fresh install?
<rww> tehfalcon: no
<tehfalcon> darn
<bluelightningvid> Nalfeshnee: I searched for the application in: Add/Remove Applications, and it isn't there. Also tried the Synaptic Package Manager and isn't there. Do you know of a place I could find it to download?
<emma> rww: not even a change of kernel?
<Nalfeshnee> My installer hangs up at starting bluetooth and I also get a   udevd-event[6310]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit.. any ideas?
<grenn> tehfalcon - do you not like 64-bit?
<tehfalcon> i should have listed  to someone telling me that 32 is better for newbies
<helper> how i can remove exim4 i can't remove it ?everytime i install give me code error exim4 not config
<tehfalcon> grenn: the point is that everything is confuse
<rww> emma, tehfalcon: Nope, because all of the non-kernel stuff is 64-bit too. Changing to 32-bit would involve replacing every single package on your system, which 1) wouldn't work 2) would take longer than reinstalling.
<tehfalcon> :(
<rww> well, almost every single package. Some of the documentation is arch:all.
<grenn> You guys like Linuxmint which is based on ubuntu
<Nalfeshnee> bluelightningvid: http://jahshaka.org/Downloads .. No updates in a long time. XD
<rww> and some other stuff.
 * rww quits being complicated
<darkfile> the main problem on 64bit was the flash player
<darkfile> but there is a 64bit flash player from adobe in the meantime
<emma> grenn: I've never used it but linuxmint isn't supported here and they might not like you talking about it.
<rww> !mintsupport > grenn
<ubottu> grenn, please see my private message
<darkfile> if you do not plan to install other binary only software from the internet, you should be fine with X64
<grenn> sorry
<darkfile> on the other hand, x64 is only useful if you have 4GB RAM or more, otherwise there is no reason to use it
<helper> can anyone help with this http://pastebin.com/m4f352f6c
<tehfalcon> 2 hours DL ubuntu 64bit(already having 32bit) + installing it + downloading 200 mb worth of updates AND then having to install 32bit = PRICELESS
<tehfalcon> i should have listened to someone here!!!! darn
 * demon_ likes girls with less silicon than my PC
 * demon_ likes girls with less silicon than his PC
<tehfalcon> brb, fresh install
<rww> !ot > demon_
<ubottu> demon_, please see my private message
<sourcemaker> how secure is cryptosetup + LUKS?
<demon_> i know rww its was just a statement :P
<tonyyarusso> demon_: Your excuses don't make it appropriate.
<phesh> Anyone got a clue how to get sony vaio vgn-szhp1 wireless network card to function or even detect?
<Fenix|work> magnetron, I'm absolutely convinced it's squid not passing to HAVP
<demon_> yeah you are right sorry tonyyarusso
<Fenix|work> magnetron, accessing HAVP directly works like a charm, squid does not pass to HAVP
<demon_> phesh, which ubuntu do ya have
<stefan_can_> phesh, what type of hardware is your wireless card
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ ok. maybe you should tell havp to use squid as parent instead.
<uvacav> whats the best ftp program for website management for nix?
<phesh> demon, 8.10
<helper> can anyone help with this http://pastebin.com/m4f352f6c
<Fenix|work> magnetron, that works as well, but then all SARG reports show the requests coming from 127.0.0.1
<tonyyarusso> !best | uvacav
<ubottu> uvacav: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tonyyarusso> !ftp | uvacav
<ubottu> uvacav: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ i see.
<phesh> stefan_can_: aw....I had a site with that info open just a sec ago
<demon_> uvacav, just tipe FTP in add/remove and see for your self
<tehfalcon> does anybody know why is my graphics card cooler spinning like nuts untill i install the proprietary drivers?
<Dysprosium> Is the swap partition encrypted on a standard Ubuntu installation with encrypted filesystem?
<magnetron> uvacav→ i can recommend the filezilla FTP client (if you are lokking for a client)
<tehfalcon> it happends on live cd too
<rww> uvacav: I use Places > Connect to server... . It works fine for me, and doesn't require a separate app.
<Fenix|work> magnetron, unless you know how to pass the originating IP to squid from HAVP
<magnetron> Fenix|work→ no, sorry
<sourcemaker> Dysprosium: full encryption... yes swap is encrypted
<demon_> tehfalcon, , nvidia??
<stroyan> uvacav:  I like lftp.  But I like shell like CLI interfaces.
<tokies> root for the nvida twin view?? does anyone know what the command is for that. every time i restart my computer it makes me do all the nvidia stuff all over again
<tehfalcon> yes
<Fenix|work> any squid experts in the channel?
<Dysprosium> thanks!
<darkfile> helper did you try to install exim?
<tehfalcon> 9500 gs
<darkfile> looks like its not installed completely
<sourcemaker> Dysprosium: ubuntu alternative install :-)
<darkfile> apt-get install exim4 and remove it AFTER that
<tehfalcon> it's damn annoying ultill i get to install the drivers
<helper> darkfile, ya when i install anything give me error
<helper> code
<darkfile> Fenix, not an expert, but i work with it, ya
<demon_> tehfalcon,  pls type the first 3 letter of my name then tab so you will put my nick so i will know you are talking with me
<demon_> tehfalcon, its nvidia you said yes?
<Fenix|work> darkfile, any ideas on how to get squid to forward to a parent proxy on ALL requests?
<maxhax14> demo
<bujar> ha anyone installed CNet network simulator before in ubuntu?
<tehfalcon> demon_: yes
<tehfalcon> demon_:  its an nvidia 9500 gs
<colin__> duh?
<alanbshepard70> I'm trying to make an avi movie from a folder of sequentially number jpg images. I use this command ffmpeg -f image2 -i IMG_%d.JPG mymov.avi but it doesn't seem to work. I got it to work once when I renamed a batch of 20 jpgs to use the names 1.jpg, 2.jpg and so on. With 700+ photos to process that is unrealistic.
<sourcemaker> Dysprosium: or is it possible to crack the encryption using a brute-force attach against to key...?
<Fenix|work> I've tried setting cache_peer 127.0.0.1 parent 8080 0 no-query no-digest no-netdb-exchange default but squid is bypassing my parent
<viator> when ubuntu boots all i see is black untill it gets to gdm
<demon_> tehfalcon, but after you installed the drivers its good??
<tehfalcon> demon_: yes
<viator> i think its in silent mode or something
<tehfalcon> demon_: after the restart it's ok
<Emperor_Norton> is it possible to connect to both a wired and wireless conection at the same time?
<viator> what iin menu.lst fixes
<viator> itr
<demon_> tehfalcon, thats good they are working i dont see any problem
<helper> darkfile, any clue ?
<tehfalcon> demon_: the problem is that i have to put up with 20 minutes of loud noise when installing ibex
<Guest57776> hi to all of you
<helper> darkfile, should i upgrade ?
<DocMAX> hello
<tehfalcon> demon_: so i guess there's no fix to that :(
<darkfile> helper, no, you could google
<demon_> tehfalcon, i dont know what is Ibex
<tehfalcon> 8.10
<DocMAX> can i debug a module not loaded with exit code: "unknown symbol in module" ??
<jazzdog> i have reformatted /dev/sdb to xfs (previously reiserfs). I can see the change of UUID in blkdev but the contents of /dev/disk/by-uuid did not change
<demon_> tehfalcon, if you have problems with resolution or smt like that i may be able to help you
<jazzdog> how can I update /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<Emperor_Norton> is it possible to connect to both a wired and wireless connection at the same time?
<tehfalcon> demon_: thanks for your help, but it looks that the only fix would be some headphones while installing
<rww> Emperor_Norton: I occasionally plug in my ethernet cable while my wifi is running, and both appear to work fine... (nice nick, by the way)
<perlmonkey> Hi all, I'm having problems with resolution in xorg, just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04, and now I can only manage 800x600 and ugly fonts. Using a Matrox G200 AGP graphics card, worked fine up to 8.04.. any suggestions? tried dpkg-reconfigure on xorg server, still using same (previously working) xorg.conf file too..
<demon_> tehfalcon, maybe dunno press the insert button maybe thats why you have that sound
<tehfalcon> demon_: i was afraid that it might harm the pc....
<bujar> has anyone installed CNet network simulator before in ubuntu? how to install dependencies? where can i find them?
<tehfalcon> brb, fresh install
<[Soma]> Uh.
<[Soma]> I guess that's how I ended up in here too.
<[Soma]> :>
<Guest57776> I really appreciate the fact that you take your time to help us every day.  We are grateful
<Jeruvy> updated my nvidia drivers to 177, now I cannot get X to start.  To Fix, edit xorg.conf and add 'BusID "x:0:0" where x is the video card id'd by lspci.
<perlmonkey> could use some help
<demon_> Jeruvy,  why did you update them
<viator> well i just removed "quiet" from menu.lst
<demon_> Jeruvy, maybe 177 its not for your graphic card
<viator> see if it works
<viator> brb
<DocMAX> thanks to all
<perlmonkey> Hi
<perlmonkey> I'm having problems with resolution in xorg, just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04, and now I can only manage 800x600 and ugly fonts. Using a Matrox G200 AGP graphics card, worked fine up to 8.04.. any suggestions? tried dpkg-reconfigure on xorg server, still using same (previously working) xorg.conf file too..
<phesh> although, on my vgn-sz1hp I have some on and off switches for my network card
<Jeruvy> demon_: no it's just a buggy installer, not updated xorg.conf properly
<lucax1> how can i do multiconference on ubuntu?
<demon_> perlmonkey, i had the same problem
<perlmonkey> demon_ with G200?
<demon_> perlmonkey, not with that card but that problem
<perlmonkey> I think there may be a bug in 8.10
<Jeruvy> 81.0 was the buggiest distro yet...I sure hope 9.04 is better
<Emperor_Norton> doesnt seem to work :/
<perlmonkey> demon_how did you fix?
<Emperor_Norton> any ideas?
<demon_> perlmonkey, it may be two things first the drivers are too old for the kernel
<perlmonkey> oh
<tonyyarusso> lucax1: what do you mean?
<chuck-> im running vmware on my vista machine with ubuntu as my virtual OS..is there any reason why ubuntu won't see my 8500gt gfx card? i can't install the nvidia driver because it can't locate the card
<demon_> perlmonkey, ok
<demon_> perlmonkey, what happens when you boot your pc
<perlmonkey> when I first boot up my 8.10 the graphics was horrendous, really messed up, like lines all over the screen, flickering, and screen become unreadable
<perlmonkey> I think the developers have seriously messed up mga driver or support for G200
<demon_> perlmonkey, what is your resolution
<perlmonkey> demon_ 1280x800
<russia213> I successfully installed ubuntu on my other harddrive. But when my wireless card connects to my router it'll (A stay connected for a limited amout of time and (B refuse to connect to the router again after it's disconnected...help?
<rizitis> I just change /etc/hostname from "one_name" to eeepc but now every time I comand sudo I get this "sudo: unable to resolve host eeepc" what can i do?
<perlmonkey> demon_ or 1280 x 1024 not sure, maximum resolution on 19" monitor basically
<demon_> perlmonkey, hmm try reinstalling the drivers
<oCean_> rizitis: you probably have to update your /etc/hosts file too
<perlmonkey> demon_ i'm not sure how/where to get them.. they don't seem to be separately downloadable as source anymore in 8.10 which is odd
<demon_> perlmonkey, first remove them then sudo apt-get update then install them
<aurax> Hello, does anyoen experience hang after typing user in ssh session ?with 8.10
<jazzdog> i have reformatted /dev/sdb to xfs (previously reiserfs). I can see the change of UUID in blkdev but the contents of /dev/disk/by-uuid did not change
<jazzdog> how can I update /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<stefan_can_> rizitis, sudo grep  eeepc -r /etc/hostname
<demon_> perlmonkey, system
<perlmonkey> ya?
<stefan_can_> and change it in the files that grep spits out
<rizitis> oCean_: stefan_can_ ok thanks
<oCean_> rizitis: there is an entry for one_name, and after your change, it should be changed in /etc/hosts to eeepc
<demon_> perlmonkey, administrator -> hardware drivers
<aurax> any idea?
<perlmonkey> demon_ thanks I will boot into Gnome I'm running xfce at moment
<demon_> perlmonkey, try ctr;+alt+backspace
<oCean_> aurax: what exactly do you mean? When is there a 'hang'
<stz184> I can't remove a PPA from System -> Administration -> Software sources
<stz184> please help
<aurax> any idea how to resolve temp freeze after typing username in ssh session ?
<russia213> I successfully installed ubuntu on my other harddrive. But when my wireless card connects to my router it'll (A stay connected for a limited amout of time and (B refuse to connect to the router again after it's disconnected...help?
<oCean_> aurax: what do you mean?
<aurax> i open ssh session into new 8.10-server installation and it simply hangs after i type the username... then it runs normal..
<aurax> or even after i type the password
<aurax> very occurd ... and it happend in all my installations
<oCean_> aurax: the host that you are ssh'ing into, should be able to resolve the client's hostname
<metanil> my ubuntu(8.04) is not auto mounting when i insert my friends usb drive  (it auto mounts mine though) .. i have to manually mount it as sudo, but then i need to be sudo to write files on that usb drives..
<perlmonkey> demon_ either those options no longer exist in 8.10 or they are absent on my system!
<FaMott> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<oCean_> aurax: I think the 'hang' is actually the server trying to resolve the incoming ip address. Add your (the client) ip-address in the /etc/hosts file on the server, and the login should go without delay
<perlmonkey> how to enable third party software support?
<demon_> perlmonkey,  its not possible system->administration-> and a icon like a graphic card
<perlmonkey> demon_ nothing like that exists in 8.10 or not on my system at least
<qcjn> hi, on another os i ve installed a deb package just by uncompressing it to /      can i do that under Ubuntu ?
<aurax> oCean_: did that, same thing
<rizitis> oCean_: ok after I fix /etc/hosts its ok Thnx :)
<Nalfeshnee> What do I do if my installer hangs up?
<demon_> perlmonkey, install it :D go to add/remove and install hardware drivers
<perlmonkey> demon_ oops, thanks :D
<demon_> perlmonkey, dont install the kde :P
<Jeruvy> perlmonkey: system-> administration->Hardware drivers
<aurax> oCean_: i even pushed a UseDNS no
<coreyman> can someone help me set up samba to be viewed on a windows machine? I followed tutorials but it just doesnt seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<oCean_> aurax: hmm
<aurax> coreyman, google howtoforge
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: i can help
<riegersn> Im unable to get CGI working on my LAMP server. Im unable to access localhost/cgi-bin/ even though i set proper permissions, can any one help me out >?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<marcin> cze
<coreyman> actionparsnip ok im there
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: http://pastebin.com/f1b44d81e
<marcin> ok
<aurax> oCean_ hmm indeed... strange
<adv_> what's a screen capture program?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: read the bottom of my file, the bottom entry is my share
<coreyman> actionparsnip ok
<Heithem44> hi all :)
<oCean_> aurax: and it's at the point right after "ssh username@host"<enter> .. <here is the hang> ?
<coreyman> actionparsnip ill add my path and user.
<Stylee> does ubuntu have it87 kernel modul?
<Jeruvy> adv_: Applications -> accessories  -> take a screenshot
<russia213> I successfully installed ubuntu on my other harddrive. But when my wireless card connects to my router it'll (A stay connected for a limited amout of time and (B refuse to connect to the router again after it's disconnected...help?
<demon_> adv_, or just press screen shot on your keyboard
<coreyman> actionparsnip what now.
<aurax> oCean_ right after the password
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: the text in the brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: you will also need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: then type your ubuntu password 3 times
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: this is now the password / username used to access the share
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: now all thats done: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<demon_> perlmonkey,  ??
<coreyman> k
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: job done
<buckethed> how do i "disallow bind_anon" in ubuntu server 8.10 (intrepid)?
<coreyman> actionparsnip but i need to change the workgroup to mine i suppose
<unko> sup guys
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: if you wish, that is near the top of the file
<coreyman> yes i changed it.
<unko> whats the command to list my hardware?
<riegersn> Im getting "You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/ on this server." on my lamp server, but my user has full permissions to that folder
<oCean_> aurax: well, you could run sshd using -v or -vv to make it as verbose as you need (to debug).
<coreyman> ok i did all that and i cant see it from my windows machine
<coreyman> @actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: to speed samba up, copy my 'socket options' line (socket options = TCP_NODELAY)
<unko> whats the command to list all my hardware..i forgot it...
<oCean_> aurax: interesting read on this topic in forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46248&page=1
<ActionParsnip> unko: lspci; lsusb
<aurax> thx checking
<unko> ActionParsnip, thatsnot the right one..
<unko> there's another one...
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: once you edit the file you need to restart the samba service
<ActionParsnip> unko: try sudo lshw
<unko> ActionParsnip, yeah thats it
<ActionParsnip> unko: lspci shows all the hardware in the system thats attatched to the pci bus and lsusb shows all the hardware attatched to the usb bus
<rello> hello
<oCean_> riegersn: first check the ScriptAlias directive in apache config. To make sure it's using the correct directory
<rello> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unko> ActionParsnip, yeah i know thanks for the commands tho
<rello> by
<ActionParsnip> unko: some of the OPs and me are working on a sdcript to help define the setup of a system for new users
<demon_> rello,  use /msh ubottu
<pros977> What's the best way to get ubuntu to boot straight to a terminal, skipping X. (I don't want to use recovery mode. I just want to the boot process to stop short of initializing X.
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Do you know anything about ndiswrapper?
<unko> ActionParsnip, niceee
<demon_> crdlb, are ya here man
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: a little, theres ndisgtk that is a nice gui for it
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: what do you need?
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know that. I'm having issues with my wusb54gs.. It says it's not supported.. I need a work around.:P
<olivier> olivier
<ActionParsnip> unko: its stuff like that plus cpu probes / disk analysis yada yada
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: what identifier does lsusb say it is (assuming its usb)
<Yervand> Hi I would like to use ext4 in ubuntu 8.10. How can I do this?
<bobbyd> hi
<unko> ActionParsnip, ha yada yada :P im not too good with that stuff tho im more like a idea person...somewhat other things too...more overclocker..some software
<ActionParsnip> unko: all makes the world go round dude
<metanil> my ubuntu(8.04) is not auto mounting when i insert my friends usb drive  (it auto mounts mine though) .. i have to manually mount it as sudo, but then i need to be sudo to write files on that usb drives..
<bobbyd> can anyone tell me if it's possible to enable remote logins for a machine from an ssh session? I'd basically like to edit the thing that's written to when I select "local" in the "remote" tab of the login config manually from an an ssh session
<unko> ActionParsnip, yes it dose
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Good question. I'm not sure. I know http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206 -- says that 64 bit is not supported. <.<
<olivier> hello
<drcrazy> hi
<pros977> you could sudo su
<cicciobomba> ciao
<pros977> That would drop you to a root shell.
<pros977> Then you could run a file manager
<bl_IP> has anyone had any troubles with wifi access when booting off a live dvd?
<bobbyd> metanil: what does syslog say when you plug it in?
<drcrazy> im having problems with my /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files :o/
<TheMG> hey, im trying to install my graphics card drivers, but when i click the activate button nothing seems to happen
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Intrepid wont install on my system, and hardy doesn't have support for it. I tried the windows drivers (which arn't made by linksys, they never distributed any) and ndiswrapper says invalid driver.
<olivier> hello
<pros977> envyng for graphics
<viator> where can i find a hardy menu.list to examine'
<viator> to comaper to my own
<pros977> apt-get install envyng-gtk
<viator> compare
<perlmonkey> demon_ haha
<demon_> what perlmonkey
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | pros977
<ubottu> pros977: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Will lsusb still help you deduce a work-a-round?
<perlmonkey> demon_ re installing kde
<demon_> pros977, DONT USE ENVY
<PowerMoos> Does anyone know of a good program (HTTP able) to que up a bunch of files and directories ?  wget -m takes too long in getting small files, like php/html , and listing the folders.  Or perhaps is there a way to tell wget to download only jpg, avi, mpg, etc ?
<demon_> perlmonkey, so where are we at
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: no, it will give you a hexadecimal identifier which you can websearch
<PowerMoos> FileZilla doesn't accept HTTP
<perlmonkey> demon_ i just installed the hardware drivers thing, went to sys -> admin -> hardware drivers.. it said no proprietory drivers in use on sys
<ActionParsnip> pros977: envy is garbage
<bobbyd> PowerMoos: yes there is, there's a whitelist thing in the help
<perlmonkey> all blank, nothing to select :-/
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: lspci | grep ga
<viator> anyone running hardy that can pastebin their menu.lst??????
<perlmonkey> ok
<ActionParsnip> oops
<joaopinto> PowerMoos, wget does allow to specify filename masks, read: man wget
<austin> how can i run PS1 roms?
<ActionParsnip> lspci | grep -i vga
<metanil> ﻿bobbyd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129543/
<pros977> I agree, envy is not that great, but it will get the hardware accel going.
<macman> guys im trying to mount a osx install as root and i get permission denied
<macman> any ideas ?
<bobbyd> viator have you google's for "hardy menu.lst" ?
<ActionParsnip> austin: apt-cache search playstation
<demon_> perlmonkey, can you see ant drivers at all
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Booting into Ubuntu, be back shortly.
<joaopinto> !ot macman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot macman
<austin> thank you!
<joaopinto> !ot | macman
<ubottu> macman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<viator> yep
<viator> i googled
<ajitam> hi is some one here here uses program screenie. is there a way that you can add job directly by not running program it selfe ?
<viator> people with varios other problems and how they fixed em
<perlmonkey> demon_ nothing..  grep GA shows: 04:00.0 VGA compat controller: Matrox Graphics MGA G200 AGP rev 03
<dougl> joaopinto, macman is using ubuntu and trying to mount mac partitions = ubuntu no?
<bobbyd> viator, maybe the easiest thing is to install apt-file, update it, then ask it what package menu.lst is in, that should give you the default one
<joaopinto> dougl, oh sorry didn't understood the question :\
<ActionParsnip> pros977: fyi, envy won't work with matrox cards
<demon_> perlmonkey, is it IN-USE
<perlmonkey> demon_: how to verify lsmod?
<joaopinto> macman, did you mount with sudo ?
<macman> yea
<macman> im root already
<meoblast001> hi
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/138920
<PowerMoos> joaopinto, I'm not finding it
<macman> i did a mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda3 /media/osx -o force < -- no good eaither
<perlmonkey> oh sheesh i knew it, bug
<meoblast001> how do i switch from Gnash to Flash non-free.... there is some plugin config option
<demon_> dunno perlmonkey
<bobbyd> macman: maybe it's the destination, try mounting somewhere else
<oCean_> meoblast001: both installed? Use 'alternatives' method.
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: here's a good example xorg.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-906642.html
<metanil> ﻿bobbyd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129543/
<perlmonkey> ffs those guys manage to mess up a driver thats old as the hills and been stable in every released since 6?
<macman> bobbyd, i did a mkdir /media/osx
<perlmonkey> ActionParsnip: thanks will give it a try
<meoblast001> oCean_: how?
<TheAngel> oid
<perlmonkey> beginning to wish i had not upgraded now, only did it to get latest mythtv frontend
<trim> hi all
<PowerMoos> joaopinto, Perhaps it's the "-A acceptlist" option ?
<trim> can anyone help me?
<joaopinto> PowerMoos, search for Recursive Accept/Reject Options
<oCean_> meoblast001: through commandline (man update-alternatives) or gui (use galternatives program, maybe install it first)
<joaopinto> -A/-R
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: the driver is already on your system but your xorg needs to be told to use it
<trim> I'm trying to use the gCDEmu applet
<joaopinto> PowerMoos, yup, it's -A
<trim> I have it installed but how do I run it?
<coreyman> Actionparsnip i get NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<macman> ubuntu is /dev/sda1 osx = /dev/sda3 windows = /dev/sda2
<PowerMoos> joaopinto, So I would make a file to give it , such as if I wanted to give it -i filelisttodownload ?
<PowerMoos> joaopinto, or would I do -A mpg,avi,jpg,whatever ?
<bobbyd> macman: maybe try chmod 777 on that dir
<buckethed> i added "disallow bind_anon" to /etc/ldap.conf, restarted slapd, but i can still query the ldap directory anonymously.  any ideas?
<joaopinto> PowerMoos, you do -A *.mpg,*.avi...
<coreyman> Actionparsnip http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m330b8db7
<PowerMoos> OK
<trim> how do you run gCDEmu?
<trim> gcdemu at the terminal isn't working
<trim> "command not found"
<aurax> oCean_ found it, UsePAM no
<bobbyd> trim: isn't it in the menu somewhere?
<trim> nope
<aurax> instead of UsePAM yes :)
<metanil> my ubuntu(8.04) is not auto mounting when i insert my friends usb drive  (it auto mounts mine though) .. i have to manually mount it as sudo, but then i need to be sudo to write files on that usb drives..  my syslog is : ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/129543/
<oCean_> aurax: Aha! Nice find man.
<trim> bobbyd: where would it be found? I can't find it anywhere
<Guest61375> can you said me which are the servers of amule
<Guest61375> ?
<meoblast001> what if someone had typing tourettes in here?
<ctp> hi folks. which lightweight media player do you prefer for a gtk installation (xfce4). banshee, exaile, rhythmbox?
<aurax> yeh, it's not discussed at all, very strange ... :)
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Bus 007 Device 005: ID 13b1:000e Linksys  -- Google?;]
<LjL> !offtopic | Guest61375
<ubottu> Guest61375: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> meoblast001: i'd have kickbanning tourettes
<meoblast001> ha
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: on it
<pete_> hi
<Guest61375>  can you said me which are the servers of amule¿? please
<Berzerker> what's the program I see people using that puts info on the side of their desktop?
<pete_> I'm looking for help with GRUB ... am I in the right place?
<Berzerker> kind of like desktopx for linux
<LjL> !ot | Guest61375, in case you missed it the first time
<ubottu> Guest61375, in case you missed it the first time: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joaopinto> Berzerker, screenlets ?
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Thanks so much for the help. :) -- Using 64bit version, incase you need to know that. 8.04
<joaopinto> or google gadgets
<dougl> Berzerker, you mean like screenlets go desklets?
<Berzerker> I know
<Berzerker> don't know*
<Guest49986> Berzerker, yeah, screenlets
<Guest49986> Gnome screenlets
<Berzerker> it's like a program that puts lots of different computer stats on the right side of the screen
<perlmonkey> ok is this normal: lsmod | grep mga.....  mga 0....   drm 1 mga
<mib_2qc3xv> hello
<_pete> can someone help with GRUB?
<dougl> Berzerker, yeah - screenlets and gdesklets google should help you out
<perlmonkey> mga 0?
<Stylee> I need this it87 module, and when I try to modprobe it, I get this FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-13-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): No such device
<bobbyd> _pete: just ask your question :)
<viator> how log does apt file update take
<viator> geez
<Berzerker> http://www.sizzledcore.com/2008/08/09/ubuntu-themes-awesome-themes-for-linux/ ctrl+f for slickness black
<bobbyd> viator: a while :)
<Berzerker> it's the program in that screenshot
<LjL> viator: moderately long... on my computer it freezes, though
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: use the cd you got for the driver, you need the .inf and the .sys file, dlink are a bit funny with support with you device
<LjL> viator: if you just want to find a file quickly, use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Stylee> do I need to compile that kernel modul myself?
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Mmm. It's a linksys wusb54gs -- and the cd doesn't have 64bit drivers.
<LjL> Stylee: well, how did you install it?
<_pete> bobbyd, i have installed Ubuntu using 2 partitions /boot and /  - on a third partition I've installed MOBLIN OS  But I can't get Grub on /boot to point to it
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: then i guess you should hit www.linksys.com
<PunkiD> hola alguien que hable el español que me de una mano con wine, el problema es que no puedo entrar a ubuntu-es se me re cuelga el mirc
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: i'm suprised cos linksys usually love linux
<_pete> I don't know what entry to put in Grub to boot Moblin
<Stylee> LjL ubuntu?
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Did. They didn't release 64bit drivers or linux drivers. The drivers I use on vista I found on some forum, and they don't work in ndiswrapper. <.<
<LjL> PunkiD: como no puedes entrar en #ubuntu-es?!
<_pete> I know that Moblin uses Lilo...
<Stylee> LjL with the live CD
<LjL> Stylee: no, the module. but nevermind, i can see it's installed by default
<viator> what package does menu.lst come  in
<PunkiD> LjL cuando entro al canal ese se me cuelga el mirc
<PunkiD> :(
<Geek`N`Proud> viator: grub
<slashzul> how can u tell what packages are installed cli ?
<LjL> Stylee: given it's there by default, then no you don't need to compile it
<Berzerker> dougl: http://www.sizzledcore.com/2008/08/09/ubuntu-themes-awesome-themes-for-linux/ it's in the screenshot of slickness black
<viator> there no search function
<LjL> PunkiD: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Geek`N`Proud> viator: it comes in grub
<PunkiD> me caigo
<PunkiD> mira...
<Stylee> ljl, when I try to modprobe it I get an error
<viator> si reinstall grub
<macman> bobbyd, drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2009-03-10 15:27 osx
<Geek`N`Proud> viator:
<Geek`N`Proud> user@hp3700:~$ dpkg -S menu.lst
<Geek`N`Proud> grub: /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<Geek`N`Proud> =]
<FloodBot2> Geek`N`Proud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stylee> ljl FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-13-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): No such device
<_pete> bobbyd,  no one answered
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: hmm, looks like you will have to run 32bit ubuntu then, or buy a new usb wifi (Get a well supported one
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: 32 bit wont install! t.t Thanks for the help!
<tias> ciao!!
<unko> is there any way of running itunes on ubuntu without going thought the whole patch process?
<LjL> !it | tias
<ubottu> tias: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Craz3dLunatic> was having trouble with my internet staying logged on. Would get on for a minute and work then all throughput would stop dead... started suddenly, stopped suddenly
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: did you md5 check your iso and verify the burned cd was ok on the first boot screen
<baldo> bonsoir
<Craz3dLunatic> called alltel and they reported no problem with towers
<tias> grazie..
<baldo> comment rajouter des servers svp??
<LjL> !fr | baldo
<ubottu> baldo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bittin_> http://doodle.com/dqxgz8hpg936dtf3
<slinkis> How can i change from utf-8 to iso on my xchat settings? i cant seem to join some channels for some reason?
<unko> any software that supports the ipod touch?
<LjL> unko: not without jailbreaking it
<unko> ljl, i can't i have the 2g...:[
<shpook> Hello everyone. I'm having an issue with no sound after an update. "getent group | grep audio" has me listed as a member of the audio group. "sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" throws "Device or resource busy." And "ls -l /dev/ | grep audio" shows audi, dsp, mixer, and sequencer(2) registered to the audio group. Where do I go from here?
<LjL> unko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<LjL> unko: (next time, just buy some device that isn't purposedly tied to the manufacturer's software...)
<tc111> ok nic kickers... here's what i want to do... 1 - server, 5 - nics (1-1Gb, 4-100Mb). server runs a firewall in a VM. i want to bond/aggregate/trunk (non- 802.3ad switches) using kernel bonding (mode 6) and inenslave on eth1-eth3. the host will not assign an address and bond0 (eth1-3) will be assigned to the VM. eth0 (1Gb) is LAN for firewall VM and eth4 is lan for server (8.04.2 - i386, 2GB ram, 2x200 [raid1] + 4 x 300 [raid5]). anyone see any issues?
<unko> ljl, that guide won't work..my firmware is 2.2.1
<LjL> unko: tough luck i guess
<unko> LjL, ill just tryo to patch wine to get it working
<LjL> unko: but no not really.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Syncing with Firmware 2.x possible!
<Stylee> LjL is possible that in the 64bit kernel is not that module included?
<viator> what are the lines that coe aftter your ubuntu kernel mine says ro splash
<unko> LjL, eh...no thanks... i need to also add pictures and vids
<viator> but i get no splash
<LjL> Stylee: i guess it's possible, what does "find /lib/modules | grep it87" say?
<g9andreas200> hi
<LjL> unko: nothing on that page mentions WINE. i'd imagine if it could be used with WINE, then someone would have explained it.
<dougl> hi
<g9andreas200> i cant boot ubuntu
<LjL> unko: though, no harm in trying i guess.
<Stylee> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129557/
<unko> LjL, yeah i know how to get it working it's just a painful proccess
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: Yes, I did. 8.10 just doesn't like my system.. I think it may be the harddrive and the 32 bit versions just don't work.
<dougl> g9andreas200, sure you can - just be positive
<Stylee> it seems it is
<LjL> unko: then if you know that, then by all means add the instructions to that page, please.
<g9andreas200> it giving me error " can"t start splash
<Nalfeshnee> ActionParsnip: I have a core i7. i don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.
<o0Chris0o> I am unable to get my lexmark 5340 printer working right, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: nothing at all
<unko> LjL,  really?
<shpook> I really don't mean to be a pain, but is anyone here experienced with sound issues?
<LjL> Stylee: and your currently running kernel is? (uname -r)
<ActionParsnip> Nalfeshnee: its the chip in the usb device you are sing
<unko> LjL, you know im talking about itunes right?
<oCean_> Stylee: I read somewhere it87 does not support later chipsets. Not sure about the status. You might want to check your chipset against the current i87 capabilities
<LjL> unko: it's a wiki, the information is only there as long as someone adds them
<LjL> unko: yes. but itunes can be purchased legally, no?
<Stylee> ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/129557/
<Stylee> ljl sorr
<Stylee> ljl 2.6.27-13-generic
 * perlmonkey has come to conclusion that 8.10 is b0rked
<unko> LjL, you don't have to buy the software...im gonna use wine to run it. but with itunes 8.x you have to patch wine to get it to install and somewhat work
<LjL> Stylee: ok so you have the module, what happens when you "sudo modprobe it87"? (also, which device is this for?)
<Stylee> oCean_: hmm lm-sensors said that I should use it, I will check
<g9andreas200> i modify the soutce.list
<macman> trying to get info on a package
<macman> apt-get info ?
<g9andreas200> how can i recover it
<perlmonkey> gonna have to uninstall 8.10 and write it off as a bad release :-/
<LjL> unko: well, it would be extremely useful for iPod users if you could add instructions on doing that to that wiki page
<Stylee> ljl FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-13-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): No such device
<erUSUL> LjL: it87 is a lmsensors thing
<unko> LjL, i have no clue how to do a wiki...wanna help me?
<LjL> unko: also, can't itunes less than 8.x be used with it?
<oCean_> Stylee: do you know your chipset revision? IT87.....
<Stylee> ljl it is for a sensor
<LjL> Stylee: remote control?
<Stylee> oCean_: I have x58
<unko> LjL, no not with the ipod touch...:[
<erUSUL> LjL: those usually do not load automatically you have to add them to /etc/modules...
<Stylee> ljl I think it is for controling fans
<PunkiD> LjL sigo con el mismo proble :(
<LjL> PunkiD: porque no utilizas un client IRC, ehm, serio?
<drcrazy> i'm having the problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919683
<macman> found it
<erUSUL> !lmsensors | Stylee
<ubottu> Stylee: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<unko> LjL,  can i pm you?
<LjL> Stylee: you're sure it's not this module you're after? lirc_it87.ko
<perlmonkey> hello
<PunkiD> LjL cual me recomendas xchat?
<LjL> unko: wiki is easy, just register to it (i think anonymous edits are not allowed) then click Edit. you'll pick the syntax up by looking at what is there, you can always do Preview before saving, and if you do mess up, i can fix it
 * perlmonkey falls back to 8.04
<Stylee> LjL I don't know, will try sensor detect said it87 though
<LjL> PunkiD: xchat o xchat-gnome funciona
<drcrazy> everything works, but Apache can't determine the servers' fully qualified domain name... (and my Apache2.conf has a NameVirtualHost directive)
<perlmonkey> newest does not = best
<Gnea> perlmonkey: 8.10 hasn't been all that bad, although I was upset when k3b broke
<unko> LjL,  ok..
<drcrazy> I didn't have this problem when I installed my linux 2 months ago
<perlmonkey> I think its better to stay a bit behind eh, too many surprises in new releases
<PunkiD> LjL gracias, por tu ayuda, y por entenderme por que es medio extraño el problema :)
<LjL> PunkiD: si quieres entrar en #ubuntu-es ahora, puedo hacertelo yo
<perlmonkey> Gnea: i can't even get my gfx card supported and its the old g200 by matrox thats werked up to 8.04
<TimothyP> Hi, I'm using Xubuntu and remastersys to create a live cd... it worked for a number of builds but then it stopped working... the live cd boots but it does not log in automatically... it simply asks for user and password which of course don't exists.... what might cause this. found many forum entries but no solution
<Gnea> perlmonkey: wow... just for giggles 'n grins, have you had the time to try jaunty?
<Operator> hi all
<perlmonkey> Gnea: I wont touch it :P
<perlmonkey> Gnea I'm going bak to 8.04 and never upgrading again :P
<unko> LjL, how do i create a wiki page?
<Gnea> perlmonkey: lol
<anahata> oh no where is DreamGlider
<darkfile> hehe
<darkfile> go to 9.04
<macman> i installed hfsprogs from apt-get .. i have no man page
<macman> is this normal ?
<LjL> unko: just type in the URL for a page that doesn't yet exist, and it will give you an option for creating it.  but i'd suggest you edit the existing iPod page instead...
<darkfile> as its LTS, it will be "conservative" as well
<LjL> darkfile: 9.04 won't be LTS
<unko> LjL, whats the exitsting one?
<darkfile> not?
<darkfile> :(
<darkfile> sorry
<osmosis> I go through the install flash dialog in firefox, but after it completes,...no flash. Still says "Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page."  Using hardy.
<darkfile> i thought the .04 are conservative LTS
<LjL> unko, the one i gave you,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone. just add a chapter like "Sync using iTunes in WINE" or something
<darkfile> and the .10 are the experimental have fun stuff
<automatix> osmosis: try in an terminal "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<LjL> darkfile: nope. 10.whatever should be LTS i think
<darkfile> osmosis, do you use X64?
<darkfile> or 32?
<Berzerker> is there a way to stick a program to a certain workspace?
<osmosis> 32
<unko> LjL, sync? i don't know how to get the sync working
<LjL> darkfile: .10 and .04 are just months
<darkfile> yes
<LjL> unko: eh, transfer files, whatever - i'm not too familiar with iPod terminology :)
<darkfile> but usually the .04 releases are more conservative
<unko> LjL, no i mean i only know how to get it installed on wine...
<ActionParsnip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<osmosis> automatix: flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<darkfile> and the .10 releases are more "innovative"
<LjL> darkfile: that could be, i've never actually noticed that. anyway they aren't necessarily LTS
<automatix> osmosis: do you have other flash installed like gnash or else?
<darkfile> hehe, ok thx
<osmosis> automatix: nope, never.
<LjL> unko: ah, but... getting it installed is one thing, actually getting it to talk to the iPod is, i'm afraid, a very different thing :\
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: if you go to www.adobe.com and download the tar.gz file, you can extract the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<osmosis> ActionParsnip: is that a better way ?
<o0Chris0o> can someone help me install my lexmark printer?
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: its how i do it
<ActionParsnip> o0Chris0o: what model?
<automatix> !ask | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<osmosis> flash doesnt show up in the plugins dialog in firefox either
<o0Chris0o> automatix, I didn't ask to ask a question, but thanks for pointing it out for others
<unko> LjL, wait...when itunes installs dosn't it see the ipod as a acual ipod?
<osmosis> so weird
<o0Chris0o> ActionParsnip: its x5340
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: sounds like a solution then. you'll need to run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<unko> LjL,  i didn't install 8.x on ubuntu yet im in the proccess of doing so
<unko> LjL, pm me so i can keep a convo with you i gotta go eat dinner. :]
<LjL> unko: look, i don't have an ipod, but i really suspect iTunes under WINE won't see the iPod at all. try, but keep your expectations low.
<osmosis> looks like the package contains just a bunch of directories. I dont even see the plugin.  http://dpaste.com/12214/
<LjL> unko: well i'm not going anywhere (for a couple of hours), so just highlight me
<spanther> hello there :-) which one is the better/more stable one?   nvidia 173 or nvidia 177 ? (in ubuntu hardware driver installer tool)
<tomkirby> hi
<Berzerker> is it possible to stick a program to a certain workspace?
<o0Chris0o> it should say the recommended one spanther
<spanther> o0Chris0o: yes but the recommended one is the newer one. but i don't know if the newer maybe has more bugs left ^^
<tomkirby> anyone know how to turn off the tooltips that appear in openoffice 2 and 3 showing the current document section whenever you scroll with the mouse wheel or mouse-over the document?
<unko> LjL, never mind i brought my food upstairs. ok well im gonna try to get this working while eating :p so ill tell you what happens when i install it.
<waiwaine> bonsoir
<rww> !fr | waiwaine
<ubottu> waiwaine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<o0Chris0o> spanther: Try it, if something doesn't go right, you can always go to the later one :) or read up about it, I'm not entirely sure
<automatix> spanther: i use the 177 for my 6200 nvidia... it runs without problems
<spanther> o0Chris0o: ok :)
<spanther> automatix: thx ^^
<ActionParsnip> o0Chris0o: looks reaaly unsupported :(
<o0Chris0o> ActionParsnip: yeah I was afraid so...
<Mike94287> I have an old computer that has about 184 mb of RAM. It was running too slowly under Windows XP so I decided to remove it and get Ubuntu. Ubuntu has been a little faster but it's still very slow. I'm considering putting xubuntu on it however I'm not sure if that would make a major difference. I was thinking about getting rid of Ubuntu and putting Debian on the computer with either gnome or xfce, would that be enough to make the 
<o0Chris0o> what if I make a network printer from a xp machine?
<ActionParsnip> automatix: i have the same video card, its awesome
<spanther> need a restart now xD
<codeuser> Mike94287: Xubuntu would be faster
<ActionParsnip> o0Chris0o: worth a try, not sure
<automatix> ActionParsnip: yes :)
<spanther> cu later :) thx for help
<codeuser> Mike94287: Xubuntu = Ubuntu + Xfce
<o0Chris0o> ActionParsnip, alright thanks for the help ;)
<Laundry> is there any way i can browse the drivers that are on the cd
<codeuser> Laundry: they are in the kernel, not like windows
<Klaz168> Mike94287, xubuntu will be faster, xfce is light enought to run smooth on 184mb of RAM
<Laundry> codeuser: where would i be able to look at a list
<ActionParsnip> codeuser: i'm using lxde, its killer
<|chiz|> is there something better than totem for watching dvds?
<Laundry> and get files of the drivers added to the kernel
<ActionParsnip> |chiz|: define better
<Mike94287> Klaz168: Okay I'll try it out.
<Laundry> (assuming this is possible)
<codeuser> Laundry: i do not know where you would find a list... just use the livecd to test what you need to test.
<ActionParsnip> |chiz|: try a few apps, see which you like
<codeuser> ActionParsnip: ok, lol
<|chiz|> ActionParsnip: well totem seems to freeze up on me alot
<ActionParsnip> !players | |chiz|
<ubottu> |chiz|: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Laundry> the livecd has a bug for me
<dragoncorp> can anyone point me to some documentation to on how to setup Ubuntu 8.10 VPS webserver
<Laundry> it's detecting my card reader as a bluetooth adapter
<euxneks> my window controls are on the wrong side. I'm using metacity. How do I switch them back?
<Laundry> and it's actually built in to my computer, so i can't just unplug it
<DaDa|Urka> why freezes "networking restart" because of NFS, altough i gave fstab the "hard" nfs option?
<ActionParsnip> |chiz|: make sure you have codecs instaled and have installed video drivers
<spanther> yay i got 3D :D
<spanther> never was so easy to install drivers heh
<Berzerker> how do I start compiz after I install it
<dragoncorp> anyone help me out with setting up a ubuntu 8.10 vps?
<codeuser> Berzerker: try getting the compiz fusion icon, it lets you swap between compiz and metacity
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: (cool band) compiz --replace &
<spanther> uh is there a safe way to enable vertical sync at desktop so that windows don't look cutted on the sides while moving them? :)
<drcrazy> whats this 127.0.1.1 ip for ?
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: check the new album by berzerker, its awesome
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: localhost
<drcrazy> and 127.0.0.1 ?
<Berzerker> and how do Iset it back?
<codeuser> Berzerker: did you read mine?
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: same
<jumar> install fusion-icon, berzerk
<jumar> er
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: weird
<codeuser> Berzerker: from command line do 'metacity --replace &' but still, use the fusion icon
<Berzerker> well I don't need it, since it's not working
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: why?
<Berzerker> so I just wanted to set it backfor good
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: don't take my words as is :)
<drcrazy> hehe
<jumar> why, whats the problem Berzerker?
<Berzerker> vc isn't good enough
<jumar> oh, then try other compositing, metacirty has one
<magcius> What version of libtorrent is in the repositories?
<jumar> its more simple, you can check it at gcon f-editor
<ActionParsnip> !info libtorent
<ubottu> Package libtorent does not exist in intrepid
<codeuser> !info libttorrent
<ubottu> Package libttorrent does not exist in intrepid
<magcius> !info libtorrent
<ubottu> Package libtorrent does not exist in intrepid
<codeuser> !info libtorrent
<ubottu> Package libtorrent does not exist in intrepid
<osmosis> ActionParsnip: I was able to get a .deb directly from adobes site.
<anabolix> hello guys, id really appreciate some help on finding a device in order to mount it... im trying to mount my cell phone
<setuid> How do I uninstall the (broken) IcedTea Java plugin that seems to come with Firefox on Ubuntu?
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: I just reinstalled my OS and i had in my /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1       localhost \n 127.0.1.1      machineName.    This caused my Apache2 to tell me that it couldn't resolve the qualitified domain name. I changed the /etc/hosts to contain on the first line: 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       machineName   (and haven't changed the second line) and all works fine now :O/
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: i'd use the tar.gz personally
<drcrazy> im just perplexed
<setuid> anabolix, Wht phone?
<Berzerker> well it's fine, I wasn't expecting it to work
<Berzerker> but now that I have people's attention, is there a way to stick an app to a certain workspace?
<codeuser> Berzerker: Not if you mean have it always start there.
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: I guess it works cuz now it finds 127.0.0.1 as my machineName (which is my /etc/hostname)
<anabolix> setuid, its a sony ericsson c901 i think or c900
<Am1GO> ооо
<Am1GO> бубунтоеды
<setuid> anabolix, And it has a USB host controller?
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: can you tell me if I missed something in that /etc/hosts file ?
<Berzerker> well yes, that's how I mean, similar to spaces on os x
<anabolix> setuid, if you mean its connected to my laptop through usb port then yes
<codeuser> Berzerker: AFAIK there is no way
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: can you pastebin the file
<ActionParsnip> !paste | drcrazy
<ubottu> drcrazy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BCM43> could someone that has an account please fix the command sudo gedit /etc/modules to gksudo gedit? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install%20Ubuntu%20Hardy%20Heron%20(8.04.1)%20on%20the%20Acer%20Aspire%20One
<drcrazy> sure
<Berzerker> kk thank you
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: dont use sudo gedit
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: use gksudo gedit
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: sudo gedit doesnt setup the environment correctly
<BCM43> ActionParsnip: did you noe tread my post?
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: just pointing out the first issue with your command
<BCM43> ActionParsnip: i want someone to fix it, it isays sudo gedit
<chiliblue> ActionParsnip: what determines which headers something is compiled with?
<Laundry> is there any way i could download a driver that ubuntu uses for use with another os
<Laundry> and if so, where
<BCM43> ActionParsnip: That is why i am trying to get someone to fix it
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: it doesnt setup the environment correctly
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: now im reading
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: i wish people would stop using sudo gedit, you are right
<chiliblue> just tryingt o compile in v4l and something ain't right
<codeuser> ActionParsnip: what's wrong with sudo gedit?
<stealth-> anyone know if dell latitudes will boot from usb?
<anabolix> setuid, actually its the c902
<codeuser> ActionParsnip: no newb knows how to use the text based editors.
<ActionParsnip> codeuser: the gui has an environment, the cli has an environment
<BCM43> ActionParsnip: no problem. Out of curiosity, what if you are in su.
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129560/
<codeuser> ActionParsnip: (i repeat) no newb knows how to use the text based editors.
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: you ar ein nwronsville, use sudo -i
<BCM43> ActionParsnip: what?
<ActionParsnip> codeuser: the cli environment is used with sudo, graphical apps like gedit need gksudo as the environment is setup for the gui using that app
<ActionParsnip> BCM43: su is not advised as again, it doesnt setup the environment, sudo -i    is advised (-i = interacttive)
<sebsebseb>  
<BCM43> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks, i guess i should add myself to the sudoers file
<codeuser> ActionParsnip: ok... but in all my experience sudo has never caused anything to happen that gksudo would prevent.
<chiliblue> codeuser: nano or pico are very useable if you come from a windows background, you don't have to dive in at the deep end with vi.
<ActionParsnip> codeuser: if you use sudo gedit (for example) you can damage ownership and accesibilty to a file
<codeuser> chiliblue: true, but windows users have terminal-phobia
<ActionParsnip> codeuser: its there for a reason
<chiliblue> I love terminals
<codeuser> ActionParsnip: its not inconceivable...
<sebsebseb> Gedit and Kate can be used instead of a terminal text editor!
<codeuser> ActionParsnip: but gksudo is so that when you launch Services (etc) you get a graphical way to enter your password
<anabolix> naming scheme for hardware when looking at /dev is abit confusing for me... anyone here can shed some light on this? and more specifically how do i find my sony ericsson mobile phone in /dev so i can mount it?
<coreyman1> Anyone know what im doing wrong? i type and get
<coreyman1> smbclient //MANSHACKS/DOWNLOADS/
<coreyman1> Connection to MANSHACKS failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<ActionParsnip> codeuser: from the command: man gksu: gksu  is  a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo.  Their primary purpose is to run graphical commands that need root without the need to
<ActionParsnip>        run an X terminal emulator and using su directly.
<D3RGPS31> how can i set squid to not make logs when localhost uses it
<LogicFan> anyone have any idea why killing ALSA is restarting it properly?  am i missing some cmd?  here's what i have: 1. sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload 2. sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<LogicFan> is=isn't
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: can you let me know if something isn't well done in my changes : http://paste.ubuntu.com/129560/ :)
<coreyman1> Here is my smb.conf http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m330b8db7
<LogicFan> it seems that ALSA dies when my laptop lid is closed and the auto poweroff for the screen kicks in
<codeuser> LogicFan: what kind of laptop
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: if use  sudo gedit   can dmage ownership and accesiblity to a file????????  what?????
<Ledrug> anabolix: try /dev/sda*?
<LogicFan> dell xps m1330
<LogicFan> codeuser, i've been reading on google and ubuntuforums, but most of the problems seem to happen with nvidia video chips.  i have a intel x3100 video chip
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: some apps use 127.0.0.1 as localhost, some use 127.0.1.1 i have an identical hosts file. makes stuffgo faster too (some website advised it)
<ActionParsnip> LogicFan: look in /etc/init.d
<bujar> im trying to install cnet ( network simulater) the "make" command worked well, but now the "sudo make install" is showing this error:
<bujar> `/cslinux/bin/cnet
<codeuser> LogicFan: ok, i thought you might have been using an aspire one based on that introductory question, i have no info to help you with that google doesn't have.
<LogicFan> what am i looking for ActionParsnip?
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: ok, so, specifying that "machineName" is available on both IP is ok ? (I guess it would fallback always on the first one, right ?)
<D3RGPS31> how can i set squid to not log connections from certain IPs :D
<ActionParsnip> LogicFan: if you run  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<bujar> `/cslinux/bin/cnet
<slashzul> how can u tell what packages are installed cli ?
<bujar> `/cslinux/bin/cnet
<bujar> cp: cannot create regular file `/cslinux/bin/cnet': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: sure, 127.x.x.x is a local device
<LogicFan> ActionParsnip, yeah, that's the command i'm using, but it doesn't get sound back.  it restarts alsa normally though
<AlexPersimmon> Hey guys, why so old pidgin in the repo?
<AlexPersimmon> is there a .deb file somewhere?
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: can I remove the 127.0.1.1 entry ?
<AlexPersimmon> for new one that is
<ScottG489> How do I enable more repositories from the terminal? Is there a config file I need to edit?
<slashzul> how can u tell what packages are installed cli ?
<sebsebseb> AlexPersimmon: ,because programs in Ubuntu repo only get security updates, some programs you can get a ppa though for later versiosn
<ActionParsnip> slashzul: it doesnt matter how they are installed, you can list them with:  history | grep install
<sebsebseb> AlexPersimmon: newer versions of programs in each release of Ubuntu
<_Linuxx_> scottG489: /etc/apt/sources.list
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: safely that is :)
<AlexPersimmon> Scott yes google "sources.list"
<AlexPersimmon> ok thanks
<AlexPersimmon> so is there ppa for pidgin?
<slashzul> ActionParsnip: is there a command to view currently installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: comment it out, if it works ok leave it, if not then uncomment
<AlexPersimmon> i mean its kind of repo right? like for skype
<_Linuxx_> slashzul: dpkg -l
<sebsebseb> AlexPersimmon: there might be, and you could install a later version yourself
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ActionParsnip> slashzul: dpkg -l |  ess
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ActionParsnip> oop
<drcrazy> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> slashzul: dpkg -l | less
<slashzul> ActionParsnip: thats it!
<D3RGPS31> how can i set squid to not log connections from certain IPs >.>
<AlexPersimmon> I know just dont wanna bother to compile, there might be a deb somewhere so...
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: deleting stuff is a bit OTT, commenting is easier so you can roll back
<AlexPersimmon> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu hardy main if anyone cares
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: log everything then grep the file to view it
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: i didn't ask for a way around >.>
<sebsebseb> AlexPersimmon: your on hardy?
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: but that seem easier than waiting
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: i like easy
<AlexPersimmon> no, but the link seems to be dist-idependent so will have to live with that
<heatmzzr> tring to install nexuiz-242.zip .. would anyone know how to install this in ubuntu?
<vini> putz... alguem usa flash10 dboa?
<vini> to tempao tentando fazelo funcionar com firefox
<AlexPersimmon> editing for intrepid didn`t work so that`s my answer, thx for ppa suggestion
<vini> coloquei ele na pasta plugins... e nada.. de aparecer instalado
<AlexPersimmon> well it didnt help :(
<AlexPersimmon> synaptic doesn`t see pidgin packages from ppa
<chiliblue> oh well think its time I rolled my own kernel, think it is the route of my v4l issues
<vini> join #ubuntu-br
<noumaan> i have forgotten my nickserv password
<noumaan> how do i get it back?
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: ask my girlfriend. BA-DUM!
<ActionParsnip> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: easy......
<Nytrix> hi do i always need to keep my usb key plugged in in order to use ubuntu? usb key holds /boot and bootloader.
<xallan2> j mirror
<xallan2> join #mirror
<noumaan> ActionParsnip: no I have forgotten my IRC ubuntu nickserv password
<ActionParsnip> Nytrix: have you tried to sudo umount the partition name
<kadii> how to config lsb-core / lsb-cxx  when i install or remove program give me error lsb-cxx  not config
<tesseracter> hi! i had a problem with stuck sound when a game crashed, so i did: sudo killall pulseaudio and the BLE BLE BLE BLE stopped, but now, when i try to play music, all i get is pops and clicks instead of music. so close, and yet so far.
<Nytrix> ActionParsnip, everyone is in 1 HD right now, i am going to do a clean install and put /boot and bootloader in usb key
<Nytrix> im guess i do need to keep usb plugged in since it hold the kernel?
<kadii> when i try to config give me error /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: lsb-cxx is broken or not fully installed
<Operator> can some people test free linux online game ? http://www.l2wolf.com/en/linux_download.jsp , i donno if its working or not let me know my mail is : admin@l2wolf.com
<verma_ii> hmmm .. weird, when I stress test my CPU, how come one of the cores reaches the temperature of 115C while the other one stays at 46C?
<kadii> how to fix Broken?
<ActionParsnip> noumaan: http://www.scribd.com/doc/2892558/freenode-irc-chanserv-help
<FirstSgt> how can i stop ubuntu from disconnecting my ssh connections to it?
<FirstSgt> after 10 or 15 mins
<FirstSgt> its worse than a laggy screen saver, i have to log back in, switch users and debate which vim files need recovered ,and which do not
<ActionParsnip> FirstSgt: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-ssh-server-connection-drops-out-after-few-or-n-minutes-of-inactivity.html
<ActionParsnip> FirstSgt: i'd suggest you use gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: that document about freenode's chanserv is out of date and chanserv does not manage nicknames
<FirstSgt> thank you
<noumaan> How do I minimize transmission to notification area?
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: its all i got
<rww> ActionParsnip: It'd probably be better to redirect people to #freenode if they have nickserv questions.
<FirstSgt> ActionParsnip: that worked well... i thank you.
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: there is #freenode for queries related to freenode
<noumaan> in lenny transmission minimizes to notification area and i remember it did the same in older versions of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> noumaan: could head to #freenode to see what you can do
<slashzul> how can I replace my old window manager with a new one XPDE?
<ActionParsnip> FirstSgt: np man
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: he already got it taken care of there
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: cool
<noumaan> ActionParsnip:  freenode?
<ActionParsnip> !find xpde
<ubottu> File xpde found in gpc-4.1-doc, octave-optim, python-cvxopt, wx2.6-examples, wx2.8-examples
<ActionParsnip> noumaan: /j #freenode
<noumaan> I am asking a question about transmission bittorrent client in ubuntu
<slashzul> how can I replace my old window manager with a new one XPDE?
<_jet__> hi
<FirstSgt> ActionParsnip: so if i use 0 that would be no timeout?
<noumaan> my previous question about password is resolved
<_jet__> I would need some help to understand why each time I boot my ubuntu, iptables is configured to drop all packets
<Guest33687> hello , i have new hard disk , so  i installed ubuntu then windows Xp and reinstalled Grub after installing windows but windows xp dont appear on boot menu
<Rabbitbunny> dual booting is as simple as I presume right? install windows, install ubuntu, grub makes magic. done. eh?
<sebsebseb> slashzul: ok what is your current window manager?
<Guest2517> hello
<DIFH-iceroot> Rabbitbunny: yes
<sebsebseb> slashzul: just install the other window manager, and select it from the log in screen
<rww> Rabbitbunny: that's how it worked for me :)
<Rabbitbunny> DIFH-iceroot: Thanks.
<FirstSgt> and 0 for max clients to make unlimited clients
<tacosarecool> I'm just wondering
<sebsebseb> Guest2517: hello
<vonsp> if i manualy deleted some directories. /etc/gconf for example, how can i know which packages i should reinstall and how it may be done better?
<tacosarecool> Is it me or is tao the best for burning
<Rabbitbunny> rww: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> slashzul: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xpde
<ActionParsnip> FirstSgt: try it, see what happens
<rww> Rabbitbunny: make sure you install Windows before Linux. It's much easier that way.
<tacosarecool> if your on vista theres special steps
<Rabbitbunny> rww: I guessed such, ubuntu tends to be good at working around windows, but not the other way around.
<chupy> i need help i have a inservible linux partition that its still there i want to recover information... i am on a live cd and i have and extraible hd can you recommend me a program to recover my information????
<Guest33687> hello , i have new hard disk , so  i installed ubuntu then windows Xp and reinstalled Grub after installing windows but windows xp dont appear on boot menu . any solution 4 that ?
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: make sure you partition windows to leave unpartitioned space
<rww> Rabbitbunny: exactly. It's possible to do it the other way around, but you have to mess with GRUB quite a bit.
<noumaan> How do I minimize transmission bittorrent client to notification area?
<Rabbitbunny> aye, windows to 100gb, linux to 120gb, swap the rest.
<Droopsta915> Does anyone know if a static shock can damage a flash drive? I was going plug it in the usb port and I saw a little static charge, now my flash drive light is on and doesnt mount! I need it for my final exam tonight
<sebsebseb> Guest33687: ok you can add Windows XP to the menu
<Guest33687> sebsebseb: how can i do that ?
<sebsebseb> Guest33687: by editing sources list
<sebsebseb> !Grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: thats fie, just that when you install xp, dont take the defaults, make sure you leave unpartitioned space
<slashzul> thanks Actionparsnip!
<sebsebseb> Guest33687: I mean menu.list or menu.lst
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: kk, Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> slashzul: np bro
<tacosarecool> why are my discs failing to burn?
<sebsebseb> tacosarecool: did you MD5 sum the ISO?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<chupy> sebsebseb how? and what software?
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<tacosarecool> no
<sebsebseb> chupy: what????
<tacosarecool> I'm burning mp3s to a cd using gnomebaker
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool: md5 check the iso if its an ubuntu cd and burn as slowly as you can
<Guest33687> sebsebseb: okay , i will take alook at that
<tacosarecool> should I use tao
<Rabbitbunny> tacosarecool: some cars won't play burns.
<chupy> i am the other gues... sebsebseb
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool: try a few apps, see which is successful
<tacosarecool> it converts to cd audios
<tacosarecool> anyway
<sebsebseb> chupy: what was I helping you with now I am confused, and you name changed?
<tacosarecool> I've always had luck with tao i'll try that
<chupy> with my hd....
<sebsebseb> chupy: no does not seem that I was, what's your issue?
<chupy> sorry i got confused lol
<Laundry> is there any way i can download all the nic-usb drivers that were used in the kernel
<Laundry> and if so, where
<chupy> i need help i have a inservible linux partition that its still there i want to recover information... i am on a live cd and i have and extraible hd can you recommend me a program to recover my information????
<sebsebseb> chupy: what do you mean inservible?
<jtaji> Laundry: the kernel source code... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-source
<sebsebseb> chupy: if the partition is deleted and you have Windows, I know of a program that will help.   hummmmm and there's a Linux way to get data off deleted partitions to, not sure what though
<kadii> how to fix Broken Packages ?
<sebsebseb> !broken
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<sebsebseb> damn
<sebsebseb> kadii: does it tell you to run a command to fix broken packages?
<chupy> sebsebseb it dont has a format like ext3... i arruinate it...trying to pass it to ext4...
<sebsebseb> chupy: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<kadii> everytime i install or remove something give me error Package lsb-core is not configured yet. all lsb... not config
<sebsebseb> chupy: and Ext4 is a bit buggy still
<shiloh7> ewwwwww
<Droopsta915> sebsebseb:U lost your grub bootloader?
<chupy> in live cd or in the hd loosed?
<kadii> sebsebseb, when i try like sudo dpkg-reconfigure lsb-graphics
<kadii>  give me
<kadii> sebsebseb,  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: lsb is broken or not fully installed
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: no,  that was someone else that had Grub issues
<chupy> sebsebseb in live cd juanty... and in the other 8.10
<sebsebseb> chupy: that's what I thought
<sebsebseb> chupy: how new are you to Ubuntu?
<Droopsta915> sebsebseb:ok
<Droopsta915> :)
<tacosarecool> it's burning
<tacosarecool> Tao always works for me ..)
<usr13> kadii: apt-get update
<usr13> kadii: apt-get -f
<kadii> usr13,  i did
<kadii> and i did apt-get -f install
<usr13> o
<kadii> and apt-get upgrade the same :(
<snowveil> ok so my mouse suddenly, after rebooting with a new hdd installed, decided to go on crack
<snowveil> the sensitivity is JACKED way up, and every click is a double or triple click
<tacosarecool> what's sao?
<kadii> usr13, check what it give : http://pastebin.com/m5ee3558
<sebsebseb> chupy: Jaunty is still in alpha, and you should leave it alone untill the final release,  unless  your a pretty experienced Ubuntu user
<tacosarecool> !sao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sao
<tacosarecool> !tao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tao
<Titan8990> tacosarecool, try wikipedia
<bravo> hola
<sebsebseb> !es | bravo
<ubottu> bravo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chupy> sebsebseb yes i know i have like 4 years... but it supports ext4... i want to recover my information of the loosed hd
<Titan8990> tacosarecool, my wiki results looks like session at once disk writting
<sebsebseb> chupy: ok this is not suppourt for Jaunty you can get that in here:  #ubuntu+1
<kadii> usr13,  any clue ?
<chupy> i dont want support for juanty.... i want a software recommendation to recover my information sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> chupy: have you got Windows on same computer?
<tacosarecool> completed
<chupy> sebsebseb no...
<usr13> kadii: 8.10?
<sebsebseb> chupy: ok well theres a Windows program that should do it,  as for commands  for  Linux Live CD,  uhmmmmm not sure about those
<kadii> usr13, yup
<sebsebseb> chupy: for data recovery
<snowveil> does anyone know why a mouse would suddenly start double and triple clicking after a reboot?  also the sensitivity is WAY up
<sebsebseb> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<usr13> kadii: Is that what lsb_release -a  says?
<Titan8990> chupy, not sure about data recovery programs, but if you need the ability to read ext4, only 2.6.28 kernels do, the 9.04 live CD is the only liveCD i know of with support for it
<ActionParsnip> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kadii> usr13,  Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.2
<kadii>  Release:	8.04
<Titan8990> chupy, but there are plenty of distros you can compile a vanilla kernel on, although the more you write to that disk the less likely you will recover your data
<Titan8990> chupy, and this is where I stress regular backups
<polter> hey I'm having some issues. I tried using unetbootin to install Ubuntu from /... well.. that didn't work since Ubuntu marked my / drive as cdrom.. and now I can't get away from that when using the CD.. that is. I can't partition the drive since my / drive is marked as CD
<sebsebseb> snowveil: you can change mouse settings in Ubuntu
<tacosarecool> darn it I wanted to burn the lyrics to the cd
<Titan8990> polter, from a live cd, / is the cdrom....
<usr13> kadii: did you try  apt-get autoremove   ?
<Titan8990> polter, maybe you were wanting to chroot?
<snowveil> system/preferences/mouse for some reason shuts down on me before pulling the window up
<Titan8990> !chroot | ubottu
<ubottu> Titan8990: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<kadii> usr13, ya the same the same error
<polter> Titan8990: no you don't understand.. my harddrive with the / partition is marked as cdrom.. the partitioner can't see it
<snowveil> is there a command I can use to launch it via xterm?
<Titan8990> polter, partition using fdisk
<tacosarecool> !lyricburning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lyricburning
<sebsebseb> snowveil: I expect mouse settings can be changed with commands, but in that case I have no idea what those commands are
<usr13> kadii: dpkg-reconfigure -plow
<polter> now I can't unmount it..
<Titan8990> polter, you shouldn't have the ability to umount /
<kadii> usr13,  please specify a package to reconfigure
<Titan8990> polter, ever
<kadii> give me
<usr13> kadii: to the offending package(s)
<polter> Titan8990: that might be true, but I have to solve this somehow
<Titan8990> polter, I think you are looking at things wrong
<racecar56> i need g++-3.4 but it dosen't exist, what do i do?
<Titan8990> polter, pastebin the results of fdisk -l
<chupy> Titan8990 i can mounted.... it dont have an extension
<shaoling> salut
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Titan8990> chupy, extension?
<polter> Titan8990: cannot open /dev/sda
<tacosarecool> how do I burn the lyrics?
<racecar56> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<racecar56> !g++
<kadii> usr13, i try dpkg-reconfigure exmin4
<kadii>  give me not install when i install it give error
<usr13> polter: sudo
<Titan8990> polter, that was the results of fdisk -l?
<racecar56> !g++-3.4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g++-3.4
<tacosarecool> I'll just songbird
<racecar56> !g++3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g++3
<stefan_can> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Titan8990> usr13, thanks, I forget
<Canya> oftc
<polter> Titan8990: http://pastebin.com/m1356c868
<racecar56> i need g++ 3.4.x, but it dosen't exist in the repos, it says it's outdated (but i need it for backwards compatibility) what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<chupy> it dont have like ntfs ext3 2 etc....
<polter> /dev/sda mounted on /cdrom it says
<usr13> kadii: What was the last successful usage of dpkg or apt-get to install ?
<racecar56> !info g++-3.4
<ubottu> Package g++-3.4 does not exist in intrepid
<Titan8990> polter, mount point means nothing
<ActionParsnip> chupy: try: sudo parted -l
<racecar56> waht the
<racecar56> !info g++-3.4 hardy
<ubottu> g++-3.4 (source: gcc-3.4): The GNU C++ compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6-6ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1876 kB, installed size 4336 kB
<kadii> usr13, i was install Sendmail
<Titan8990> polter, pastebin results of: sudo mount
<racecar56> aha.... i see they retired it in 8.10... >:(
<usr13> kadii: In other words, what brought us into this situation?
<polter> well why is my /dev/sda mounted on cdrom?
<Titan8990> polter, /cdrom is a directory, it means nothing....
<polter> Titan8990: well apparantely it does because it's busy all the time and can't be unmounted
<ActionParsnip> polter: you can mount any block device anyplace (except in /proc)
<Titan8990> polter, but /dev/sda can't be mounted, its partitions have to be mounted eg /dev/sda1, so show me the results of sudo mount
<bonez451> help., I moved an ubuntu disk to a newer machine.. and I want to boot it but all I get at boot up is this > "Verifying DMI Pool Data"  and nothing else.. what do I need to do to get it booted and recognized.. it's a SATA drive
#ubuntu 2009-03-11
<polter> ActionParsnip: I know
<polter> Titan8990: I know
<usr13> kadii: Have you altered /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kadii> usr13, no
<polter> and sda1 is mounted in /cdrom and can't be unmounted because it's being used, and I have no idea why
<Titan8990> polter, are you not listening?
<Titan8990> polter, pastebin: sudo mount
<polter> Titan8990: I am
<usr13> kadii: Pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<polter> Titan8990: sudo mount what?
<ActionParsnip> polter: lsof | grep /dev/sda1
<Titan8990> polter, open the terminal, type:   sudo mount
<bonez451> what is lacking.. with linux and SATA?
<kadii> usr13, http://pastebin.com/m7c010ef7
<ActionParsnip> polter: lsof | grep cdrom
<Titan8990> polter, go ahead and pastebin the results of ActionParsnip's command as well
<smokinjoe> Can anyone tell me a command to get my screen sizes?
<schnootop> what is the easiest way to see if you have the 32bit or 64bit installed?
<polter> sudo mount http://pastebin.com/m7d8db42a
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: ;)
<chupy> Titan8990 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5fd1bd2d
<rww> schnootop: run "uname -a" in a terminal. If the output includes "x86_64", you have 64-bit installed.
<polter> lsof | grep cdrom http://pastebin.com/m32f33163
<Tronic> Where should the USER environment variable be set?
<dragoncorp> anyone know if u need 2 dedicated ip's on a vps to host a website?
<Tronic> Mine is missing.
<smokinjoe> Screen size?
<ActionParsnip> polter: you are logged in as root (you shouldnt be) so yoou dont need sudo
<Titan8990> dragoncorp, vhosts in apache are sorted by the url, no need for multiple IPs
<vigo> smokinjoe: I think that is in the xorg config
<Tronic> $HOME is set correctly, though.
<smokinjoe> Ahh
<smokinjoe> Think you might be right
<smokinjoe> Thanks
<dragoncorp> Titan8990, can you explain in private message how to set this up with ubuntu and godaddy?
<polter> ActionParsnip: I logged in as root because I don't really enjoy sudo
<ActionParsnip> polter: why you are logged in as root iis anyones guess. its unnecessary and unneeded
<Titan8990> dragoncorp, uhh, no
<ActionParsnip> polter: it has seriously crippled your security
<Titan8990> dragoncorp, that would be half a degree in network administration
<polter> ActionParsnip: I know about root and security issues
<usr13> kadii: Did you have any luck with "dpkg-reconfigure -plow"
<usr13> ?
<ActionParsnip> polter: if you are logged in as root you dont need to use sudo
<polter> I know
<TuxOtaku> hey, has anyone here had gnome-settings-daemon randomly keep crashing the last couple days?
<polter> I'm still in between suse and ubuntu so out of habit I used both
<kadii> usr13, no when i do it give me /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> polter: well if you logged in as root and launched an irc client, you clearly dont
<sunapi386> * ARCKEDA has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<sunapi386> <Brenner> thats it really, nothing
<fosco__> polter, take a look at your fstab file, is sda1 set tobemounted on /cdrom?
<_Whipper__> *huoh* again with root in ub..
<sunapi386> recently i lost the use of my alarm clock because of water damage; does anyone use something like "cat /dev/urandom to pcspkr " and set it up to go off at 7am?
<polter> ActionParsnip: I'm not logged in as root in GDM
<kadii> usr13, when i dpkg-reconfigure exmin4
<kadii>  give me it's not install
<polter> I did a "sudo su"
<polter> in terminal.. irc is in user
<kadii> usr13, when i try to install it give me error
<usr13> kadii: Must have been Sendmail of some of it's dependencies, so..
<bruce89> sudo -s
<DIFH-iceroot> polter: sudo su is wrong
<ActionParsnip> polter: you shouldnt use sudo su either
<DIFH-iceroot> polter: environment
<Rabbitbunny> sunapi386: no, but I've launched a mp3 via cron.
<vigo> ActionParsnip: What is the command or keystroke to drop sudo or root when I want, example, I got the package, now I do not need root, I may want to use gksudo? or is that just being silly.
<ActionParsnip> polter: sudo -i   sets up the environment correctly
<usr13> kadii: what does apt-get -f install exmin4 say?
<marsh> anyone using clonezilla and able to walk me through...
<polter> ActionParsnip: ok, now about my problem.. there's nothing weird in fstab as far as I can see
<kadii> usr13,  Couldn't find package exmin4
<ActionParsnip> polter: the fact that you ae running commands with sudo as root implies you are ignorant of what root and sudo actually are
<tc111> here's what i want to do with what i have thrown in... 1 - server, 5 - nics (1-1Gb, 4-100Mb). server runs a firewall in a VM. i want to bond/aggregate/trunk (over non- 802.3ad switches) using kernel bonding (mode 6) and ifenslave on eth1-eth3. the host will not assign an address or even see the traffic as bond0 (eth1-3) will be assigned to the VM firewall for WAN access. eth0 (1Gb) is LAN for firewall VM and eth4 is lan for server (8.04.2 - i386, 2GB ram, 2x20
<sunapi386> Rabbitbunny; how did you set it to launch at 7am?
<polter> ActionParsnip: I told you. I haven't yet adjusted to being on Ubuntu again after running suse for a long while.
<_Whipper__> polter: u DONT need root in ub
<Rabbitbunny> sunapi386: man cron manual will help you more that I can.
<ActionParsnip> polter: fine but if your system gets hacked / broken..you were warned. There is a billion reasons why root is disabled and sudo is used in ubuntu
<_Whipper__> root isnt so complex term to unerstand
<ActionParsnip> polter: any way
<polter> I closed my terminal so there's no root anywhere now, so everyone can be happy
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: if its disable there is zero chance to guess the password
<usr13> kadii: exim4
<felixsulla> What is the best way on Ubuntu 8.10 to upgrade from OpenOff 2.4 to 3.0?
<usr13> kadii: typo
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: the Ubuntu version is not offical, but it is up to date in many wyas
<HeXiLeD> all of a sudden a mounted hd says that it is read only when it was never ro and fstab still is what it always was. any ideas for this ?
<vigo> Oh Thank you ActionParsnip: My question was answered with that other reply.
<nellmathew> hey guys, i needed to create a partition and install windows for work purposes - i recreated a GRUB using the LiveCD, but it didn't automatically add my windows partition. I know HOW to add windows (menu.lst), but for "root" how do i figure out which partition # windows is on? (ex: (hd0,#).. anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> polter: lsof will show all open files and apps on all partitions
<kadii> usr13, sorry, didn't got you!
<_Whipper__> action: point?
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: there's a reason why it's not 3.0, but even so it is up to date in many ways
<kadii> usr13, what about exmin4 ?
<felixsulla> sebsebseb: The Ubuntu version of OO isnt up to date you mean?
<kadii> exim*
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: so its more secure as ALL systems have a root account
<sebsebseb> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<usr13> kadii: apt-get -f install exim4
<felixsulla> sebsebseb: Why would it be an older version on Ubuntu? Is it up to date on other distro's?
<tc111> felixsulla: add the repositories for openoffice from launchpad's ppa (google it, it'll be there)
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: ok nevermind about what I said and get the ppa for version 3 if  you want it
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: so its a logical first point of contact
<usr13> kadii: it's exim4 not exmin4  Spelling error / typo
<_jet__> hi, how can I know all the packages I installed by aptitude ?
<polter> will the nomount boot option work for me?
<_Whipper__> action: yes..?
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: you can tab complete names too
<felixsulla> tc111: Is that "official"?
<racecar56> would it be safe to install hardy gcc-3.4 packages on intrepid?
<polter> I'll try it
<vigo> _jet_: Just hilight them and press Enter
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: the ppa is fine
<nellmathew> how do i find out which partition # windows is on? to add to grub: EX. (hd0, #)?...
<kadii> usr13,  http://pastebin.com/m671fe04e
<bruce89> !tab | _Whipper__
<ubottu> _Whipper__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_jet__> vigo: what do you mean ? I'm in the terminal...
<tacosarecool> is there a easy way to burn lyrics with the song?
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: Ubuntu only does security updates  in each release, newer versions of programs in the next release, but then there are also ppa's so people can get later stuff
<vigo> _jet_: In aptitude terminal?
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: its default in the install for a reason, in fact many so users dont use it. if you want to circumvent a great idea then fine. It one of the reasones windows has so many issues
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: as the default user model is admin
<_Whipper__> action: vant see the point here now.. Deabian & the others have root tsydems, but u dont need'em in ub
<racecar56> bruce89, thanks that tab trick is cool, never heard of it
<racecar56> :>
<_jet__> vigo: that's all I know about aptitude....
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: again, tab complete my name
<usr13> kadii:  apt-get autoremove procmail sensible-mda
<racecar56> would it be safe to install hardy gcc-3.4 packages on intrepid?
<bruce89> no
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: its not needed in any distro
<tacosarecool> racecar it should
<vigo> _jet_: since you know aptitude, type aptitude, a new terminal opens up
<tacosarecool> I've installed hardy things in intrepid
<bruce89> racecar56: not really, but why?
<_Whipper__> action: i dont use tab, lame..
<racecar56> bruce89, it's because they took it out of intrepid
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: they just choose to enable it, ubuntu is made for the masses, linux used to be for the nerdy but now its for the masses so ubuntu protects its flock
<lstarnes> racecar56: as a general rule, packages for one version of ubuntu are unsafe on other versions
<kadii> usr13, http://pastebin.com/m7b0073d4
<bruce89> racecar56: I meant, why do you need 3.4?
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: see how you name highlights when i address you, thats not an acident
<racecar56> bruce89, it's because something i got to compile won't work on 4.x, it's very old
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: any additional comments, unless addressed to me will be ignored
<tacosarecool> Is there a way to burn lyrics
<tacosarecool> I know it converts
<darkfile> burn lyrics?
<racecar56> ?
<_Whipper__> action: u think i never ircd bfore?-)
<tacosarecool> But then it doesn't burn the lyrics of the song
<bruce89> !info gcc-3.4
<darkfile> burn lyrics from nirvana?
<onats1> is there another browser i can use other than firefox, which consumes less memory?
<ubottu> gcc-3.4 (source: gcc-3.4): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6-8ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1504 kB, installed size 4536 kB
<ActionParsnip> onats1: opera
<racecar56> what the............
<tacosarecool> no the lyrics in the file
<darkfile> cockfox
<Rabbitbunny> onats1: opera. xubuntu.
<tacosarecool> I mean
<usr13> kadii: apt-get -f install
<tacosarecool> the mp3 with the lyrics on it
<tacosarecool> or whatever
<_jet__> vigo: sorry, I never started aptitude like that, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !opera | onats1
<ubottu> onats1: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<darkfile> you can try apt-get install lynx
<tacosarecool> but it converts to cd audio
<darkfile> and then you browse with lynx
<bruce89> !info gcc-3.4 > racecar56
<ubottu> gcc-3.4 (source: gcc-3.4): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6-8ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1504 kB, installed size 4536 kB
<darkfile> lynx will take much less memory than firefox
<onats1> lynx is command line
<onats1> i need gui
<racecar56> oops i mean g++-3.4
<Rabbitbunny> onats1: xlinks
<darkfile> hm but lynx will consume less memory
<ActionParsnip> darkfile: it cant do flash videos and people LURVE the youtube
<jmaxxd> good day all
<racecar56> bruce89, i meant g++-3.4 sorry
<onats> consume less memory AND is GUI
<vigo> _jet_: Happy to help.
<glitsj16> tacosarecool: you can burn mp3's as data cd, that'll keep the lyrics i guess
<ActionParsnip> onats: grab opera, its aesome
<tacosarecool> but I want it to work with cd players
<ActionParsnip> onats: i use it rather than firefox
<darkfile> did you try konqueror from KDE?
<bruce89> Epiphany
<racecar56> i dont like opera, non-oss sucks
<Chousuke> onats: how much memory do you have?
<darkfile> for sure you will have all the KDE libs in memory after it *g
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: do you use flash plugin?
<bruce89> racecar56: ah
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, yeah, it works in firefox
<_Whipper__> ActionParsnip, : i ve used irc since i got my first pc, soon after i burned my 64, which i deeply regret..
<kadii> usr13,  now it give me , upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 59 not upgraded.
<tacosarecool> oh
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: adobe flash is non OSS
<tc111> felixsulla: OpenOffice Unofficial Ubuntu Packages
<_jet__> vigo: well, I'm a bit lost... I do I see the packages I choose to install ?
<tacosarecool> sudo mv something to something
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, i only use it if i _have_ to
<tacosarecool> or sudo cp
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: which repo are you using to get opera?
<tacosarecool> or gksudo
<vigo> onats: Or get . uhm, it begins with a G. is in the package manager thing, is Gecko based and very light weight.
<felixsulla> Thank you all.
<Dekkard> gksu
<bruce89> galeon
<Dekkard> galeon
<darkfile> try "sudo rm / -rf"  for remove / really fast
<darkfile> :)
<racecar56> what to do to get g++-3.4 on intrepid
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: well why not use gnash, its OSS which adobe flash isnt?
<Chousuke> galeon has been replaced by epiphany.
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: thats great
<tc111> felixsulla: i use it on all my machines >10 plus those linux user friends i have, no issues, great packages
<usr13> kadii: apt-get install exim4
<dean> actually sudo rm -rf / stands for recursive and force
<dean> and it doesn't work
<onats> chousuke, 8 gigs
<bruce89> racecar56: or swfdec
<onats> actionparsnip, ok will try it out
<Chousuke> onats: ... uh, right?
<bruce89> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<racecar56> ActionParsnip,  it sucks, i like swfdec better, gnash freezes 99% of time
<darkfile> lol
<Chousuke> onats: you have 8 Gb of memory and you want to save it?
<dean> rm in the latest coreutils refuses to remove /
<tehfalcon> rm = remove
<Chousuke> onats: what.
<darkfile> your bot is cool
<felixsulla> tc111: The softpedia PPA you mean?
<racecar56> ActionParsnip,  but swfdec dosen't work with some things
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: its just an example of when non OSS is ok
<onats> chousuke, well its just that when i monitor my processes, its firefox which consumes a lot. close to 700m
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: just like opera (imho) is better than firefox
<bruce89> ActionParsnip: it's fine the Free Web now needs a non-free thing?
<onats> so its pretty heavy
<Chousuke> onats: and why does that matter?
<tc111> darkfile, dean: what are you doing? deleting your entire linux install?
<vigo> _jet_: You might want to use Synaptic Package Manager for that, it is a GUI thing that explains details of everything before it is selected or applied. aptitude sorta does, is still a terminal.
<Chousuke> onats: are you running out of memory?
<tehfalcon> lawl
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: infact i'd say a lot of browsr are better but people are sheep and use firefox
<bruce89> ActionParsnip: got the wrong end of the stick, oops
<kadii> usr13,  dpkg: error processing exim4 (--configure):   Package exim4-daemon-light is not configured yet.
<kadii>  ...
<_Whipper__> ActionParsnip, : allthogh  Opera has more security issues.. but hnevö mind..
<onats> because i want it to be a running tight ship.
<Chousuke> onats: you know, firefox uses memory when it's available so it's FASTER.
<kadii> usr13,    Package exim4-base is not configured yet.
<jmaxxd> what chat program do I download so I can get my camera to work in chat?
<darkfile> kadii, did you try rm -rf / ?
<tc111> felixsulla: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: depends which is more important to you, ram or security
<bruce89> Empathy
<dean> darkfile, that command is useless
<darkfile> *g
<usr13> kadii: dpkg-reconfigure -plow exim4
<bruce89> !danger
<Chousuke> onats: unless it's using something completely ridiculous (like 700 MB right after launch) or exhibiting otherwise weird behaviour, stop worrying :)
<dean> darkfile, if you want to wipe your drive you should use dd
<step21_> ActionParsnip: lol .... in terms of memory/stability you overload all browsers. ALL!
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, if google chrome was open source + supported addons i'd like it, i have once used chromium (which IS oss, but it dosen't support addons either)
<darkfile> heh
<darkfile> k
<_Whipper__> ActionParsnip, : exactly
<kadii> usr13, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: exim4 is broken or not fully installed
<bruce89> racecar56: it is FOSS
<onats> chousuke, i see. because sometimes a lot of the programs lock up  (don't load after clicking icons) until i close firefox
<bruce89> oops, not Chrom
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: exactly what?
<step21_> racecar56: chromium ~ chrome you know ....
<dean> chromium and google chrome are different ?
<racecar56> yes
<jmaxxd> chrom??
<tehfalcon> chrom what?
<bruce89> e
<Chousuke> onats: well that might be a problem.
<jmaxxd> ok...I'll give it a try thanks
<racecar56> dean, google chrome is a non-oss version of chromium
<usr13> kadii: apt-get -f install exim4-base
<_Whipper__> ActionParsnip, : answered your q
<step21_> not in terms of functionality
<bruce89> ah
<darkfile> try dd if="hitler" of=/dev/sda
<tehfalcon> ohhh
<darkfile> :p
<racecar56> lol
<onats> chousuke, so it could be memory then right?
<Chousuke> onats: unlikely :P
<onats> i'm still installing opera
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: you lost me
<Chousuke> onats: unless firefox is going haywire
<usr13> kadii: apt-get -f install exim4-deamon-light
<Chousuke> onats: which would be a bug in firefox.
<bruce89> onats: midori perhaps
<racecar56> what to do to get g++-3.4 on intrepid?
<Dekkard> maybe he need to limit cache?
<Chousuke> onats: but go ahead and try other browsers if you want
<onats> chousuke, well it looks like its FF. once i close it, everything that i clicked opend up
<Chousuke> onats: epiphany is fine
<felixsulla> Speaking of Google Chrome, anyone heard if/when they will finally realease it to Ubuntu?
<_Whipper__> ActionParsnip, :if we just leave it here ?-)
<Chousuke> felixsulla: after DNF
<tehfalcon> can't u just use wine?
<_Whipper__> getting abit offtopic
<bruce89> Chousuke: indeed, but memory-wise, there's not much difference
<racecar56> or am i going to have to get something like ubuntu 5.x/6.06 and attempt to compile
<felixsulla> Chousuke: DNF?
<Dekkard> currently no :oonix version of chrome at all
<ActionParsnip> big firefox bug == if you use kubuntu, installing firefox is 100MMb for a web browser
<Chousuke> bruce89: yes.
<vigo> onats: Epiphany is a great lightweight browser.
<darkfile> felilixsulla i hope NEVER
<ActionParsnip> _Whipper__: sounds agreeable
<kadii> usr13, about exim4-base same error and exim4-deamon-light give me : E: Couldn't find package exim4-deamon-light
<felixsulla> darkfile: Why? Chrome is rad.
<Chousuke> felixsulla: duke nukem forever :P
<bruce89> Chousuke: but of course, WebKit will fix it
<onats> vigo,looking it up
<darkfile> chrome is crap
<Chousuke> bruce89: right :P
<racecar56> vigo, but it dosen't have adblock :P
<onats> bruce89, midori?
<felixsulla> Chousuke: I dont follow games, I take it DNF was never released..?
<racecar56> i like adblock plus
<bruce89> onats: WebKit browser
<darkfile> it reports to google twice a minute :)
<Chousuke> felixsulla: it's been in development for over 10 years now.
<step21_> onats: did you have a lot of tabs with flash on them open? that brings many a browser down on linux and os x
<yuri_> hi id like to use sshfs and have write options, so far it tells me that there is not enough space but I know that there is
<tehfalcon> my perfect firefox setup is: adblock plus+stumbleupon+imagezoom+foxmarks
<glitsj16> racecar56: epiphany + privoxy for adblocking works just fine as well
<vigo> onats: just go Applications>add-remove, select Internet and look at it.
<darkfile> "hey google, felixsulla is just watching a pr0n on 0:43 of 1:43"
<darkfile> :p
<step21_> they are working on a chromium port ... just look it up
<Dekkard> ubiquity
<WirmDrink> jHi
<bruce89> BTW, epiphany-extensions has adblock
<dean> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<racecar56> step21_, i once had 25 tabs all with running flash + sound on linux and it didn't lag 1 bit
<WirmDrink> why is pulseaudio so crap ?
<felixsulla> darkfile: Hmm, do you believe you have anonymity if you dont use Chrome? heh.
<tehfalcon> oh lawl , i just use google chrome to watch porn while on windows...
<racecar56> WirmDrink, because.....
<tehfalcon> nothing else
<bruce89> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ActionParsnip> WirmDrink: no idea, asla flys sweet for me
<darkfile> i dont use chrome and i dont use windows, so.... yes?
<darkfile> :)
<ActionParsnip> *alsa
<step21_> racecar56: it doesn't have to, but it can, depends a lot on the specific flash apps i think
 * _Whipper__ some beer and burn a "few" light-F***ing-Scribe labels.." >
<tehfalcon> no, the incognito mode does pretty much nothing
<Chousuke> google is not really being very good about chrome development.
<bruce89> !ohmy
<Chousuke> it's open source, but it's not very welcoming to non-google developers.
<snowveil> so in addition to my mouse getting messed up (double clicking instead of single clicking, sensitivity way up), windows are freezing as well
<tehfalcon> it just saves you cleaning cookies and browsing history :)
<Chousuke> their SVN repository is full of crap
<felixsulla> darkfile: You do have an ISP though?
<racecar56> Chousuke, lol
<tc111> felixsulla: "Google Chrome for Linux is in development and a team of engineers is working hard to bring it to you as soon as possible." - Google Team
<darkfile> hm, sure
<ichem> what dose this mean when i watch rmvb film by  TOTEM"Could not decode buffer:214750037"
<snowveil> this happened after a reboot
<bruce89> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): Fast and lightweight web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.18-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 74 kB, installed size 260 kB
<racecar56> tc111, it shure has been a while
<felixsulla> tc111: So right after DNF? heh.
<tehfalcon> >>>working hard
<xapt> Okay, so I installed vmware server - I even got ubuntu server running, installed apache and php5 and got all that running - but now I wanted to test it and I'm not sure how I can access the web server from the vmware server - Apache is running, but I'm confused as to how the networking is working here.  Anyone have any idea's on how I can get to my vmware server from my host ubuntu's web browser?
<tehfalcon> sure.....
<ActionParsnip> ichem: get codecs
<racecar56> xapt, vbox ftw
<ichem> THANKES
<darkfile> if i would be paranoid i would surf via proxy
<ubuntu__> Is there any way for me to check if my grub config is correct, other than through heaploads of reboots?
<kadii> usr13,  i did now remove exim4-base
<kadii>  and exim4-config and they got removed
<bruce89> !codecs | ichem
<ubottu> ichem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<felixsulla> Chrome is just so fast compared to Firefox or Opera
<step21_> dunno, I compile the os x development parts of chromium that work already and ppl there were very helpful.
<tehfalcon> darkfile: use tor
<tehfalcon> safer
<ActionParsnip> xapt: run ifconfig / ipconfig in the guest, the install should have offered to bridge the connection so you should have an ip from your router
<vigo> Is there a replacement driver for that ATI one, it made my screen go all blank.
<sebsebseb> Google Chrome uses webkit, and so I guess they have to port that to Linux to?
<kadii> usr13,  then i did sudo apt-get autoremove now
<bruce89> sebsebseb: already there
<step21_> tehfalcon: more paranoid << fix'd
<yothere12091> hi all. I have a corrupted installation of 8.10 and need a bit of help getting my stuff off of it. I've tried using the cp command to copy files while having logged in using the installation cd and everytime I tell it to sudo cp the home folder it tells me it's omitting it. Ideas?
<tehfalcon> haha
<sebsebseb> bruce89: it's already been done?
<tehfalcon> you never know who might be watching you....
<bruce89> sebsebseb: GNOME 2.28 is set to use WebKit quite a bit
<racecar56> yothere12091, use nautilus
<tehfalcon> i can feel them on the other end of the line
<racecar56> yothere12091, cp sucks
<kadii> usr13, should i install exim4 now ?
<step21_> tehfalcon: true :)
<dean> yothere12091: cp -r
<sebsebseb> bruce89: oh yeah Epiphany can be told to use webkit instead of Gecko that's a point
<racecar56> kk
<yothere12091> racecar56: says I don't have permission
<bruce89> sebsebseb: and Qt already has it
<tehfalcon> sudo
<jmaxxd> \well apperently the google people are every wher
<dean> yother1091: run it as root
<dean> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<racecar56> yothere12091, sudo nautilus
<bruce89> sebsebseb: well, trunk is WebKit-only
<racecar56> !su
<tehfalcon> !cp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<jmaxxd> thanks...have a good day all
<WirmDrink> pulseaudio is really crap
<sebsebseb> bruce89: you suer you don't mean KTHML?   webkit is based on Khtml  what konqueror uses
<WirmDrink> I dont get why its enabled by default
<vigo> Epiphany is a great lil browser
<bruce89> sebsebseb: nope
<racecar56> WirmDrink, you shure are right, and also pwns
<felixsulla> Whats the diff between gksu and gksudo?
<sebsebseb> vigo: yep  it is and Galeon
<bruce89> WirmDrink: blah
<racecar56> WirmDrink, *alsa
<ActionParsnip> yothere12091: you could use dd_rescue to create an image on another partition then fsck that and copy the data, you could just restore from backup and reinstall
<racecar56> yothere12091, sudo nautilus
<racecar56> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bruce89> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tehfalcon> bruce89: try using a text only browser ;)
<racecar56> su != sudo.... :P
<yothere12091> how does one sudo nautilus
<WirmDrink> yes alsa fails allot less
<tehfalcon> that is little
<sebsebseb> yep text only browser such as Lynx and Links can be fun
<bruce89> tehfalcon: heh
<sebsebseb> browsers
<racecar56> so !su shouldn't have to do with sudo
<ActionParsnip> yothere12091: if the files are owned by you you dont need sudo or gksudo
<racecar56> btw i fixed my su
<bruce89> CLI browsers are the same as a CLI image browser
<bruce89> not quite as bad I suppose
<tehfalcon> does SU work on gnome terminal?
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: su isnt used except to switch between users
<tehfalcon> i have only used it on kde
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: of course it does
<yothere12091> they belong to me but I've logged in using the CD. if I login to my copy on the hd the computer won't connect any other drives listed anywhere
<glitsj16> WirmDrink: with guidance of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 pulseaudio works just fine in intrepid
<tehfalcon> oh wow
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: you can use su instead of sudo
<tehfalcon> that saves you typing sudo all the time
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, i got it to work like when you use 'su -' it asks for password and unlike 'normal', it actually dosen't have a auth fail
<dean> sudo su works to get a root shell
<bruce89> sudo -s does the same as su, but doesn't need a root password
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: use   sudo -i
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: sure, but with this distro, it's sudo this that or the other and sometimes gksudo
<racecar56> i gig
<racecar56> *gtg
<ActionParsnip> dean:  sudo -i   is advised
<dean> usually on ubuntu you don't set the root password though
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: Ubuntu and I guess ubuntu based distros, being the only ones that use sudo by default by the sounds of it
<ActionParsnip> dean: usually yes, unless you want to be un-ubuntu
<Silkjc> I'm attempting to limit my system memory to resolve another problem that goes away when I remove my second memory DIMM. Passing mem=2048M results in a garbled X display on boot, anyone got any suggestions?
<bruce89> it'll likely annoy me when I switch away from Ubuntu
<tehfalcon> sebsebseb: where does sudo come from?
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: Unix it's been around since 1979 or something Sudo has
<felixsulla> So if you use Debian it doesnt use su?
<dean> tehfalcon: super user do once
<toggles> tehfalcod: super user do
<tehfalcon> k
<ActionParsnip> tehfalcon: Super User DO#
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: every distro can do su I think,  and  most distros have a normal user account, and a seperate  root account
<tehfalcon> i was thinking the same thing felix
<tehfalcon> does sudo work on debian?
<sebsebseb> felixsulla: there is a seperate root account or kind of anyway in Ubuntu, but it doesn't really get used
<ActionParsnip> tehfalcon: indeed
<dean> sebsebseb: all distros have a root account, it's just that the root account is locked and has no password on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: sudo can be installed into other distros yes
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: by default it is disabled
<dean> tehfalcon: only if the user is given permission in /etc/sudoers
<dean> see man sudoers
<dean> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dean> !sudoers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers
<FloodBot2> dean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: not just "not used"
<ubuntu__> Any GRUB wizards? I'm trying to dual boot xp/ubuntu, but I'm not sure what to enter in menu.lst. The hdx,y number for my XP partition seems to change from time to time when I boot from the live cd.
<sebsebseb> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tehfalcon> lol
<poseidon> How I install a .deb?
<bruce89> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i wish more people would read that
<sebsebseb> poseidon: just click on it or you can easily do it with the terminal
<dean> poseidon
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: which one?
<ubuntu__> bruce89, thx
<dean> poseidon: sudo dpkg -i <filename> or double click
<ActionParsnip> !root | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: that one ok
<tc111> yothere12091: Alt-F2 -> gksu nautilus... but why, could be very dangerous.
<bruce89> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<drcrazy> hi
<poseidon> dean, well I have like 8 which are dependent on each other.  What would be the best way for me to install them
<sebsebseb> poseidon: by default  the termianl goes into the home folder.  so it makes sense to put debs in there.  otherwise you can cd into another folder
 * sdasdas weno uno q se va a dormir, hasta mañana a todos q descanseis
<drcrazy> how would i list my current installed printers ?
<tehfalcon> sdasdas: adios
<sebsebseb> poseidon: then you can do.  sudo dpkg -i namegoeshere.deb
<coreyman> anyone know about openssh
<bruce89> poseidon: sudo dpkg -i *deb
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: hello
<drcrazy> hi sebsebseb
<elitheserpent> hello
<bruce89> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xapt> Thanks everyone... Still trying to figure out what the up address for my guest is so I can access it from the host
<elitheserpent> can someone tell me how to add servers in xchat?
<xapt> i'll call my brother, he knows all about vmware stuff :P
<sebsebseb> ok  the guys in here that do hello. if you got a question just ask
<felixsulla> haha, Im such a dork, I just did cal from the command line and thought it rocks :)
<sebsebseb> !ask
<xapt> Thanks for the help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dean> xapt: samanddeanus.no-ip.org/cgi-bin/info
<dean> that should tell you an IP address, user agent, etc.
<sebsebseb> dean: he is gone
<sebsebseb> to late
<bruce89> tab help in that department
<bruce89> *helps
<Unislash> hey guys, i'm having trouble setting up iptables with ubuntu (Intrepid)
<bruce89> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<elitheserpent> how can I add servers to the list in xchat?
<Silkjc> Is there a channel for X? Googleing for X is kinda pointless xD
<tokies> Hi I am on a mac and I used netalk to connect up to my mac for file share but I can not see any of the drives connected only the home folder
<drcrazy> i installed my linux, but plugged my printer after installation, how can i verify the list of installed printers ?
<drcrazy> in an cli environment.
<slashzul> what tool is available for creating jpg image proofs?
<yothere12091> tc111: worked like a charm....so far
<ActionParsnip> drcrazy: try lshw
<bruce89> drcrazy: can you access http://localhost:631
<Unislash> well, if anyone would like to help me set up iptables for apache2, please do :)
<drcrazy> bruce89: whats that name of that cli browser again ? :P
<bruce89> w3m
<a555> Hello, what ubuntu gnome irc app can i used to go on irc with socks5?
<drcrazy> thats not the one I was thinking of
<tim__b> a555 xchat can connect via socks5 proxy
<drcrazy> but it seems to work.
<drcrazy> brb, checking what i can do.
<a555> how about konversation?
<ActionParsnip> bruce89: w3m or lynx2
<a555> tim_b; where is the setting for it in xchat?
<drcrazy> oh lynx is what i was thinking of
<tc111> a555: for gnome, X-Chat and Pidgin support socks
<bruce89> I went for w3m because it is installed by default
<drcrazy> ;)
<drcrazy> thankx
<tokies> is there anyway for me to create like a short cut or something to connect me from the home folder to the drives on my ubuntu 8.10 .... so my mac can connect to them using AFP ...
<tokies> ?
<drcrazy> no printers installed ;)
<tim__b> a555 Options, Network, and then there's a proxy section
<tokies> I can stream media but no way to reach those drives..
<drcrazy> goude, I'll follow the installation procedures :D
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: links is another one
<a555> so i have to use xchat and pidgion in a combination to get socks5 irc to work?
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: lynx and links
<drcrazy> never heard of links
<lstarnes> a555: no, just one or the other
<tc111> a555: no, both support, pick one
<drcrazy> sounds like a remake of lynx
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: it might be
<drcrazy> brb
<drcrazy> installing printer ;D
<lstarnes> a555: I think regular xchat does support socks, but not xchat-gnome
<a555> what is the irc command to set the socks5 proxy you want to use?
 * drcrazy crosses his fingers
<tehfalcon> back...
 * bruce89 wonders why people don't like xchat-gnome
<sebsebseb> bruce89: real xchat is apparnatlly better, and Konversation is :)
<tehfalcon> i love pidgin :)
 * bruce89 goes for Empathy
<a555> i dunno just the look and feel of it i guess..
<LordFDisk> bruce89, I use XChat I like it
<a555> makes my eyes hurt
<Desmond> is there like an ubuntu-mac channel?
<bruce89> for non-IRC
<sebsebseb> Desmond: nope
<Desmond> ok
<tehfalcon> ubuntu mac :|
<tokies> good question tho
<sebsebseb> Desmond: there is #mac ,but I wonder if thats just for OS X or more general
<a555> to be honest.. i am just switching from mirc
<Desmond> thanks
<sebsebseb> Desmond: there is also #linux which is a general Linux channel
<tc111> lstarnes, a555: lstarnes is correct, the gnome version does not, use the actual xchat (unmodified/uncrippled) version.
<lstarnes> a555: in xchat, try Settings > preferences > network > network setup
<tacosarecool> there's #macrumors
<tacosarecool> I think it's on freenode
<sebsebseb> a555: yeah IRC sucks
<sebsebseb> a555: apparantly
<sebsebseb> uh
<sebsebseb> I meant mirc
<FloodBot2> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b3rz3rk3r> lol seb :p
<sebsebseb> heh floodbot
<b3rz3rk3r> floodbot pwns all
<sschultz> Can anyone point me to a helpful resource of Ubuntu tutorials to help a newb setup a webserver (LAMP) on ubuntu? Thanks!
<a555> dont see the option
<sebsebseb> !lamp | sschultz
<ubottu> sschultz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tc111> !lamp | sschultz
<a555> i may have to try and use wine to use mirc
<sebsebseb> a555: wtf??????
<sebsebseb> lol
<a555> lol
<sschultz> cool - thanks sebsebseb and tc111
<a555> for real man
<sebsebseb> a555: loasd of nice  IRC  clients for  Linux
<a555> this irc client sucks
<sebsebseb> a555: Xchat and Konversation are  two examples
<a555> best one i have found was konversation
<nightrid3r> a555 try kvirc
<sebsebseb> a555: Chatzilla  Firefox addon, and there are others
<tehfalcon> pidgin is pretty decent with irc
<a555> but it does not have a option for socks5 that i seen
<cbane> is there an official way to set stuff under /sys on boot, like /etc/sysctl.conf sets stuff under /proc/sys?
<a555> i may have to check out chatzilla
 * bruce89 would have thought xchat-gnome would use GNOME's proxy settings
<cbane> i've got something in /etc/rc.local for now, but i'd like something a bit cleaner
<sebsebseb> a555: it may be a bit limiting in a way compared to other clients, but either way it is nice
<a555> it is free :-)
<sebsebseb> of course
<a555> and open source
<dale1v> err i have a weird problem with my cpu. i have an intel core duo, and one core is at 100% cpu usage, and another is at 0%
<LordFDisk> a555,  Xchat has Socks5 under Network setup
<sebsebseb> chatzilla is open source I think yeah
<tokies> is there a way to create short cuts on ubuntu for "hard drives"
<bruce89> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dale1v> looking at my processes, xorg is using 30% cpu
<dale1v> and thats it
<kadii> sebsebseb, got any solution for my problem http://pastebin.com/m1d44c1d7 ?
<tc111> a555: Accounts -> 'Your IRC Account' -> Edit Account -> Advanced Tab -> Proxy Type -> Socks5
<tc111> a555: in pidgin... its what i use
<tehfalcon> i love the pidgin psychic mode :)
<sebsebseb> kadii: ok  aptitude deals better with dependanices than apt-get
<sebsebseb> kadii: sudo aptitude install programname
<sebsebseb> try that
<tehfalcon> it always freaks out my friends when i say what? before they even write
<a555> in xchat i did edit > preferences > networks > AccessIRC > edit > ..no option from there for socks5
<AngryElf> okay -- I've got 1.5GB of memory in this box -- cat /proc/meminfo says that only ~40MB is free, top only has 4 processes using >0% memory (10 + 5 + 5 + 2)% which is no where near ~1.1GB of ram -- so where is all my memory going to?
<bruce89> System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<kadii> sebsebseb, http://pastebin.com/m335f9105
<mgolisch> AngryElf: free -m
<cbane> AngryElf: run "free -m", and the second line with numbers is the values you actually care about
<mgolisch> its used by buffers/caches
<sebsebseb> kadii: LOL
<AngryElf> total: 1516, used 1482
<drcrazy> back, I'm running Hardy LTS and I have a HP DeskJet 710c printer. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp I should be using the pnm2ppa drivers. Which way from here ?
<a555> ok im going with pidgion
<sebsebseb> kadii: you don't put programname you put the name of the thing your installing
<bruce89> !info pnm2ppa
<drcrazy> simply apt-get it ?
<ubottu> pnm2ppa (source: pnm2ppa): PPM to PPA converter. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12-16.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 205 kB, installed size 876 kB
<a555> i see it on there, but i promise you there is not an option for it on my xchat lol or i must be blind
<cbane> AngryElf: were those numbers from the first or second line with numbers?
 * drcrazy reads
<AngryElf> 1.3GB of ram to run a recently opened firefox - 4 terminals, calc and pidgin?
<AngryElf> cbane: first line
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: no he has dependancy issues so  trying aptitude :)
<bruce89> sounds right
<kadii> sebsebseb, i am out of mind lol drive me crazy whatever i do same problem with exim when i remove it and reinstall give me same problem
<drcrazy> still clueless :P
<mgolisch> the second is whats important
<cbane> AngryElf: you don't care about that line
<a555> Pigdion looks like my choice, thanks guys for all the help! :-)
<AngryElf> the swap?
<mgolisch> as its substracts stuff used for buffers/caches
<cbane> AngryElf: it's the second line with numbers you actually care about
<mgolisch> which are freed upon request
<tc111> a555: XChat 2.8.6 -> Settings -> Preferences -> Network -> Network Setup -> Type -> Socks5
<tehfalcon> where can i find firefox's bookmarks in my vista installation?
<AngryElf> the -/+ buffers/cache line?
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm seeing multiple additional LOAD_CYCLES on my laptop after about 2 minutes, should I be concerned?
<mgolisch> AngryElf: yeah
<cbane> AngryElf: yes
<drcrazy> sebsebseb: im in cli...does aptitude work in cli mode ?
<huggintime> this is dylan
<AngryElf> looks like -- used: 411, free: 1104
<AngryElf> "-/+ buffers/cache" runs into where the total might be
<cbane> AngryElf: so you have 1104 MB free
<sebsebseb> kadii: ok insall the depandencies and try your program again
<drcrazy> bruce89: your saying apt-get it ? (sounds right ?)
<sebsebseb> kadii: install the programs that it wants
<cbane> AngryElf: the rest is being used to cache stuff from your hard drive, and other things like that
<bruce89> drcrazy: well, I prefer aptitude, but yup
<AngryElf> cbane: it feels like the first line -- 1516/1390/125 total/used/freer
<cbane> AngryElf: it will be released if anything actually needs the memory
<huggintime> i need compiz who can help
<drcrazy> and aptitude in cli ?
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: you can use apt-get or aptitude
<bruce89> sudo aptitude install pnm2ppa
<AngryElf> cbane: thanks
<sebsebseb> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sebsebseb> !apt-get
<drcrazy> oh
<sebsebseb> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<bruce89> !abuse | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruce89> oops
<uvacav> anyone know of any effort to get ie8 betas running in wine?
<sebsebseb> !abuse |  bruce89
<ubottu> bruce89: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruce89> sebsebseb: got the wrong one, sorry
<huggintime> jk
<drcrazy> is aptitude really better ? (does it do unknown stuff in your back ?)
<bruce89> no
<lfaraone> bruce89: !botabuse
<drcrazy> k
<lfaraone> drcrazy: yes
<tritium> drcrazy: no
<drcrazy> euh :P
<sebsebseb> I was not abusing the bot
 * drcrazy is confused
<lfaraone> drcrazy: it installs all "recommends"
<sebsebseb> I was getting the bot to tell them about apt and aptitude
<bruce89> lfaraone: so does apt-get now
<levander> How do I tell which distribution I'm using?  E.g., Hardy, Gusty, etc..
<tritium> drcrazy: it's simply a matter of how they handle the "recommended" packages.  They handle true dependencies the same way.
<lfaraone> sebsebseb: I know, but I was just telling huggintime what command to use
<lfaraone> bruce89: ... since when?
<tritium> levander: lsb_release -a
<bruce89> levlsb_release -a
<bruce89> lfaraone: some time now
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: for big things like  xubuntu-desktop :)   or kubuntu-desktop if you like, you should aptitude them
<drcrazy> im waiting for the verdict if apt-get handles it as well :)
 * bruce89 has configured aptitude to not install recommends
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<tehfalcon> why there's a 5.8 MB folder in mozilla firefox named Chrome?
<drcrazy> sebsebseb: understood for Gui stuff :)
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: for smaller things  apt-get is usualley fine
<drcrazy> but i'm not on X
<huggintime> #yooph
<tritium> sebsebseb: there is no signficant difference
<lfaraone> tehfalcon: it's the UI configuration etc
<sebsebseb> aptitude will say is this soloution good and you put yes or no
<tehfalcon> oh, i see
<bruce89> drcrazy: if not already, you should use screen
<lfaraone> tehfalcon: ask the FF people if you want the detailed answer, but just don't mess with it :)
<drcrazy> so for pnm2ppa, apt-get should do fine, right ? :P
<sebsebseb> apparnatlly apt-get is deprecated or maybe that's just Debian
<drcrazy> bruce89: i'm always on remote, sorry :)
<bruce89> doesn't matter
<drcrazy> and i don't want to X it :)
<bruce89> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<tehfalcon> lfaraone: do you happen to know from where i should import my bookmarks???
<kadii> sebsebseb, problem i remove everything when i reinstall something it give me unpacking exim4-daemon-light and i remove it already
<drcrazy> humm
<tehfalcon> lfaraone: i'm on ubuntu and i'm trying to import the bookmarks from vista
<sebsebseb> kadii: what is exim4 anyway?
<tywashere> Hello?
<lfaraone> tehfalcon: hehe...
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: you can on installation, but after that nope
<cbane> sebsebseb: it's a mail server
<drcrazy> bruce89: i'll check to see what it does more than putty !?
<lfaraone> thehardman: file>import
<tywashere> Can I get some help? o_o
<tehfalcon> :(
<bruce89> drcrazy: it's just that you disappeared to do something and then came back
<kadii> sebsebseb, it come with sendmail server
<lfaraone> thehardman: but you'd have to copy the file over to ubuntu first.
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: ,but you can access  your vista partition and get your bookmarks from it
<lfaraone> thehardman: what sebsebseb said
<VilasBoas> Hy i need a litle help i have a "Intel PRO/wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter" and i cn't use my wireless because ubuntu tells "wireless is disabled" even if i put another pci it gives the same error "wireless is disabled" :(
<sebsebseb> tywashere: help with what?
<tehfalcon> yes...
<Scunizi> drcrazy: if you are remoting into machines and using ssh you NEED to learn screen.. easy to use and crazy useful
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tehfalcon> how do i get them?
<tritium> drcrazy: see here: http://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/i386/release-notes/ch-whats-new.en.html#pkgmgmt
<tehfalcon> i have already mounted the partition
<tehfalcon> but where do i have too look in my firefox folder?
<CloCkWeRX> alright; I am vastly confused about security certificates. I want to install a new certificate, so when I wget https://migs.mastercard.com.au/ I don't have to --no-check-certificate. Everything I have googled so far has told me to install firefox and click on things. This is a server, without firefox. what do I want to google next?
<drcrazy> thanks tritium
<tritium> drcrazy: sure.  So, sebsebseb is right in that debian is now recommending aptitude over apt-get.
<dale1v> does anyone why one of my 2 cpus are taking all the load
<cbane> CloCkWeRX: you download the certificate file, put it in /etc/ssl/certs, cd to that dir, and run "c_rehash" as root
<drcrazy> tritium: but their comparing it to dselect !? is that the same as apt-get ?
<CloCkWeRX> cbane: thanks
<tehfalcon> teh sounds better...
<cbane> CloCkWeRX: at least, that should work
<tywashere> Well, Ive got a couple of problems :P I need to access my backup drive (Which is what I installed wubi on) And It's only showing my main drive (C:\  [I usually use XP]) I want to access my files for half life 2 and such, and the other issue is the face that my volume control wheel controls something, but not my audigy SE X3
<kadii> sebsebseb,  give me usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: exim4-config is broken or not fully installed
<kadii>  how i can fix the broken ?
<porter1> Any PHP users on ubuntu here knw how to turn error reporting on? PHP5 on ubuntu refuses to report any errors
<TheSniper> Anyone who'd like to check my grub config file for errors?
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: bookmarks.html  or  it's a sq light database
<bruce89> kadii: start aptitude, and see what's wrong
<TheSniper> porter1: Something in php.ini?
<tritium> drcrazy: dselect is different (a higher-level interface)
<drcrazy> k k
<drcrazy> trying aptitude :P
<TheSniper> porter1: Tried searching for error in it?
<drcrazy> wow, an interface
<tehfalcon> there;s a bookmarks.html inside profiles but it only contains the default bookmarks
<drcrazy> nice, installed packages etc.. :D
<drcrazy> thanks
<sebsebseb> drcrazy: yeah it can run in terminal,  and  you can just do command for aptitude
<porter1> TheSniper, it doesn't report errors in browser or in my specified log
<tritium> drcrazy: yes, but you can use it just like apt-get (sudo aptitude install foo), etc.
<cbane> tehfalcon: is there a places.sqlite?
<drcrazy> yup yup, get it :)
<porter1> Or even in error.log for apache
<drcrazy> was just looking :)
<tritium> drcrazy: i.e., no need to use that interface you're seeing
<tehfalcon> cbane: where?
<cbane> tehfalcon: in the same dir as the bookmarks.html
<drcrazy> tritium: yup yup, i know
 * drcrazy reads up on what the hell Screen is
<tywashere> did you get that sebsebseb ?
<tehfalcon> cbane: negative
<cbane> tehfalcon: are you looking under program files, or documents and settings?
<drcrazy> Oooh
<TheSniper> porter1: Exactly.. Have you tried searching for "error" inside php.ini? displayerrors or something..
<kadii> bruce89, give me exim4-config conflict with postfix
<tehfalcon> cbane: prog files
<drcrazy> im fine with multiple putty windows opened :P
<sebsebseb> tywashere: about 5 convos going on here at once
<tritium> drcrazy: /msg ubottu screen
<bruce89> kadii: what does it suggest doing?
<porter1> TheSniper, display_errors = On
<porter1> It's already turned on
<Unislash> hey guys, can someone help me set up my iptables for apache2?
<cbane> drcrazy: you can detach a screen session, log out of ssh, and reattach when you ssh back in
<porter1> and log_errors = On
<tywashere> sorry seb, I jsut cant find any info on any of this =(
<sebsebseb> tywashere: wubi  your best to partition your hard disk
<kadii> bruce89, how i can remove them from there?
<tywashere> I know D=, But I was too lazy :\
<huggintime> WHATS THE COMAND FOR COMPI PLEASE HELP
<tritium> drcrazy: Screen is very handy.  I use it regularly.  See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Unislash> searched online and have what i think is a nice set of rules to be applied, but i don't know how to apply them
<sebsebseb> tywashere: I saw a wubi install once,  when I was remote connected into one
<tritium> huggintime: no need for all caps, please
<bruce89> kadii: 'e' will suggest a fix
<sebsebseb> tywashere: seems you can access the Windows host files, it's just a bit weird
<bruce89> !caps | huggintime
<ubottu> huggintime: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tywashere> oh?
<cbane> tehfalcon: i'm not sure on the exact directory (i've never used vista, and i don't have any windows boxes available), but there should be something under "c:\Documents and Settings\<your user name" which is where your actual firefox settings are stored
<huggintime> ok can yal help please
<sebsebseb> tywashere: there should be a host folder in there some where I think
<kadii> bruce89, i type g it's removing
<tehfalcon> cbane: i'll search there right away
<tehfalcon> cbane: i knew that it can't be in there because the folder containing profiles was named default
<tywashere> It isnt on my main drive (I cang et to that easily ;) music and all that) I have steam on my backup drive (What I put wubi on)
<huggintime> i cant find compiz can some one help
<cbane> tehfalcon: and then the bookmarks.html (for firefox 2) or places.sqlite (for firefox 3) will contain the bookmarks
<lfaraone> huggintime: whereis compiz
<sebsebseb> tywashere: get rid of wubi and partition?
<tehfalcon> ok,i'll do a search
<Unislash> tehfalcon: i think it's in C:\Documents and Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\firefox\profiles
<lfaraone> huggintime: the command is "compiz". to replace, use "compiz --replace"
<Unislash> tehfalcon: show hidden files
<tywashere> search for it in add/remove huggintime
<lfaraone> huggintime: to do magic, apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager. :)
<huggintime> i tryed its not there
 * lfaraone -> detached.
<lfaraone> huggintime: install it.
<bruce89> huggintime: sudo aptitude install compiz
<kadii> bruce89, it work :D you are master :P with one word fixed
<huggintime> ok
<Unislash> hey guys, can someone help me set up my iptables for apache2? I've got the rules... i just don't know how to apply them :)
<bruce89> kadii: that's why aptitude is so great
<drcrazy_away> If I wanna just keep my system up to date with aptitude, I do : update and after full-upgrade ?
<tacosarecool> I just want it to burn like iTunes keeps all the lyrics in when burning
<cbane> drcrazy_away: you do "aptitude update" first, then "aptitude full-upgrade"
<drcrazy_away> k
<bruce89> drcrazy_away: probably better with safe-upgrade actually
<drcrazy_away> prfect
<bruce89> doesn't remove stuff
<drcrazy_away> really ?
<drcrazy_away> humm
<drcrazy_away> how bad can it get ? hehe
<drcrazy_away> as for example, python2.3 gets removed ?
<drcrazy_away> cuz it becomes too obsolute ?
<huggintime> that comand didnt work
<bruce89> if you want to do a big upgrade, you just start aptitude and have a look
<cbane> drcrazy_away: stuff will only get removed if it's marked as auto-installed, and nothing depends on it anymore
<TheSniper> My GRUB menu file uses uuid entries(same id for all of them), and as far as I can tell(ls /dev/disk/by-uuid) the id value is ok. But I still get error #17, ie Can't mount parrtition. Any guesses?
<jpablanche> please help to my problem about vbox
<drcrazy_away> k, then full-upgrade should do :)
<zaapiel> does ubuntu server follow the same release schedule? Will there be a 9.04 ubuntu-server?
<crdlb> zaapiel: yes
<nightrid3r> zaapiel yup
<jpablanche>  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Re-setup the kernel module by executing
<jpablanche> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<jpablanche> as root. Users of Ubuntu or Fedora should install the DKMS package at first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<FloodBot2> jpablanche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpablanche> that my problem
<zaapiel> ok
<crdlb> zaapiel: the only difference is that LTS releases are supported for 5 years instead of 3 for ubuntu desktop
<cbane> TheSniper: is this an ext3 partition you created yourself?
<zaapiel> ok
<Unislash> Hmmm, when i type "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.test.rules" i get "bash: /etc/iptables.test.rules: Permission denied"
<zaapiel> they have nightly builds of sever?
 * zaapiel wants ext4 support
<huggintime> can some one help me get it
<bruce89> crdlb: actually, normal ones are only 1.5
<crdlb> bruce89: I mean desktop LTS
<Unislash> huggintime: i got it through synaptic
<TheSniper> cbane: ext3 yes, self.. Well, I guess you could say that
<tritium> zaapiel: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty, nightly builds, and ext4
<drcrazy_away> wiii, its upgrading apache  lol, fun
<sebsebseb> kadii:  I'll take a tiny bit of credit please :D  since I was the one to mention aptitude first to you and so point you in that direction :)
<Unislash> huggintime: just search compiz
<cbane> Unislash: with that command, iptables-save gets run as root, but the file operation happens as your normal user
<zaapiel> k
<bruce89> crdlb: so you did
<huggintime> on what google
<bruce89> sebsebseb: heh
<Unislash> cbane: how would i log in as root?
<jpablanche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129602/
<jpablanche> this my problem and error http://paste.ubuntu.com/129602/
<Unislash> huggintime: no, in synaptic: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<nightrid3r> !root | Unislash
<ubottu> Unislash: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cbane> Unislash: the easiest way to get a root shell is "sudo -s", and type your password
<tehfalcon> cbane: the backup file from today was in /media/HP/Users/Arnold/AppData/Roaming/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/nfylopjv.default
<Unislash> ah, right. k
<drcrazy_away> humm, im starting to like aptitude :P
<tehfalcon> wow.....
<jpablanche> please help me with this problem about vbox http://paste.ubuntu.com/129602/
<bruce89> aptitude's got a GUI now
<tehfalcon> hp is my C:/ partition and arnold username
<sebsebseb> drcrazy_away: it can be good, but  I am in the habit of doing apt-get for most stuff
<drcrazy_away> sebsebseb: i can imagine :)
<_jet__> I can't find what I choose to installed with aptitude... :-(
<bruce89> _jet__: press 'g'
<sebsebseb> bruce89: GUI you mean  the terminal program?
<jpablanche> im using vbox for the first time and im come with this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/129602/
<bruce89> sebsebseb: no, GTK+
<drcrazy_away> aptitude is great for searches :P
<_jet__> bruce89: "No packages are scheduled to be installed, removed, or upgraded"
<tritium> drcrazy_away: as is apt-cache search
<sebsebseb> bruce89: oh
<_jet__> bruce89: but I wish to know what I already installed
<bruce89> _jet__: oops, just open the "installed packages" bit
<_jet__> bruce89: where ? how ?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: only in Debian experimental so far
<bruce89> _jet__: arrow keys and enter
<cbane> TheSniper: grub doesn't support ext3 partitions with an inode size of 256, which is now the default
<TheSniper> cbane: I guess you could say that, ext3 and I did some fiddling with the partitions outside ubuntu installer. Why?
<drcrazy_away> tritium: ah, i was looking for that one
<TheSniper> cbane: Strike last :)
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: ah yes that error
<_jet__> bruce89: I didin't choose to install 1194 packages....
<sebsebseb> jpablanche:  first of all  you put on Virtualbox OSE?????
<cbane> you can use "tune2fs <device> | grep 'Inode size:'" to see what the inode size is on the fs in question
<cbane> if it's anything but 128, you'll have to recreate the partition
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cbane> TheSniper: and when you recreate it, you'll need to add the -I option to mkfs
<bruce89> _jet__: you haven't chosen any then
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<sebsebseb> test
<sebsebseb> yeah I didn't want to go looking for my password for this name
<_jet__> bruce89: not I probably choose to install 5 something like that
<Rainium_Isotope> hey can i download Enlightenment and use it as a desktop environment?
<cbane> TheSniper: "mkfs -t ext3 -I 128 <device>"
<sebsebseb> Rainium_Isotope: of course, but
<sebsebseb> Rainium_Isotope: Enlightment is a bit rubbish the one you get with Ubuntu
<abe3k> Hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 8.10 with the nvidia 180.22 drivers and the video sync to vblank isn't working even when I have it enabled from the nvidia settings manager, any help is appreciated
<Rainium_Isotope> well i really have linux mint..
<sebsebseb> Rainium_Isotope:  ,but the Elive CD now that seems interesting, still not tried it
<bruce89> sebsebseb: interestingly, GNOME used to use Enlightenment
<bruce89> window manger
<bruce89> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Rainium_Isotope> but what im really asking i guess is, if i download and install a deb package of enlightenment, will it keep my current window manager the same and enable me to switch to enlightenment at the login screen just like gnome kde or xfce?
<sebsebseb> that's ashame I could help that guy with  Virtualbox, but it seems the netsplit made him leave
<jrib> sebsebseb: follow him on the other server!
<sebsebseb> Rainium_Isotope: yep you can have loads of them
<sebsebseb> jrib: follow him on the other server????
<totolink> bonsoir
<TheSniper> cbane: Thanks! But just to be sure: I'm trying to dual boot xp/ubuntu for the first time, I could boot ubuntu before that. Do you still think it's the same problem?
<Rainium_Isotope> awesome, thank you sebsebseb
<bruce89> !hi | totolink
<ubottu> totolink: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> sebsebseb: never mind
 * jrib keeps his bad jokes to himself from now on
<bruce89> aw
<cbane> TheSniper: if you run "tune2fs <device> | grep 'Inode size:'" (remove the double quotes, keep the single quotes), you can see what the inode size on that fs is
<jpablanche> im using vbox OSE here's my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/129605/
<TheSniper> will do right away
<abe3k> Hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 8.10 with the nvidia 180.22 drivers and the video sync to vblank isn't working even when I have it enabled from the nvidia settings manager, any help is appreciated
<cbane> TheSniper: "tune2fs -l <device> | grep 'Inode size:'", that is
<bruce89> with a sudo on the front
<cbane> TheSniper: if the number given is anything other than 128, you'll have to recreate the filesystem
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: good your back, I said before, ah yes that error, and asked if you were using OSE
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: ok OSE is not that good, since no USB suppourt, get the binary from http://www.virtualbox.org if you want USB suppourt, and I know your error
<jpablanche> please help me  with this one
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: right, well first of all, do you want USB suppourt?
<TheSniper> cbane: Uhm, would <device> be something like /dev/...?
<bruce89> yp
<cbane> TheSniper: yes
<Extreme_b> hi, can i not have san but still configured iscsi?
<cbane> TheSniper: whatever the device file that your root fs is on
<abe3k> Hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 8.10 with the nvidia 180.22 drivers and the video sync to vblank isn't working even when I have it enabled from the nvidia settings manager, any help is appreciated
<jpablanche> sebsebseb: thank you ill try Yes i want usb support
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: ok get rid of OSE and get the other version
<xmedex> hello all
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: sudo apt-get purge  whateveroseiscalled
<xmedex> somebody help me
<bruce89> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xmedex> how i want to build a file server
<MacM> hey, i just installed kubuntu on my pc and after a reboot i always get "grub Error 2"
<xmedex> !how i want to build a file server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruce89> xmedex: depends on what OS the other computers have
<xmedex> windows and linux
<bruce89> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xmedex> for office use
<xmedex> i have a ubuntu 8.10 server
<TheSniper> cbane: It says 256 =[. But I don't get it, I *did* boot into ubuntu before trying to install XP as well.. I must hvae messed with the partitions somehow I guess..
<xmedex> and already installed samba
<xmedex> but it didnt work
<xmedex> why????
<pc> hello. im using 8.04 desktop LTS. my wireless is not working, it is Atheros AR242x, can someone help?
<sebsebseb> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSniper> cbane: "mkfs -t ext3 -I 128 <device>" then? Are there any disadvantages doing this?
<cbane> TheSniper: you'll lose everything on that partition
<cbane> TheSniper: so you'll want to back it up first
<jpablanche> what im goind to do with this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/129609/
<tc111> here's what i want to do with what i have thrown in... 1 - server, 5 - nics (1-1Gb, 4-100Mb). server runs a firewall in a VM. i want to bond/aggregate/trunk (over non- 802.3ad switches) using kernel bonding (mode 6) and ifenslave on eth1-eth3. the host will not assign an address or even see the traffic as bond0 (eth1-3) will be assigned to the VM firewall for WAN access. eth0 (1Gb) is LAN for firewall VM and eth4 is lan for server (8.04.2 - i386, 2GB ram, 2x20
<andresj> I have an x86-64 machine; how do I make bochs emulate an x86 (or IA-32) machine instead of x86-64? Thank you. :-)
<nightrid3r> xmedex http://ebox-platform.com/
<jpablanche> im a vbox user my ubuntu version is 7.10 gutsy
<bruce89> !linux32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux32
<bruce89> !info linux32
<ubottu> Package linux32 does not exist in intrepid
<jpablanche> sebsebseb: what im goind to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/129609/
<TheSniper> lol Guess I should've seen that one.. Anything else, after reinstalling? I don't know what effect this has on performance..
<Extreme_b> !info nfs-kernel-server
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.2-4ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<cbane> TheSniper: from the man page, it looks like the main advantage of larger inodes is better performance with extended attributes
<cbane> TheSniper: which you're not likely to care about
<Extreme_b> hi, have anyone tried combining iscsi and nfs before. jus wanna know the possibility . thanks
<slerder> Hey guys. While I was just checking the auth.log file and saw something that went on whil I  was away. Any idea what it could be: Mar 10 18:17:01 w CRON[16220]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) thanks
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: sure, but is that OSE or the binary from virtualbox site?
<abe3k> Hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 8.10 with the nvidia 180.22 drivers and the video sync to vblank isn't working even when I have it enabled from the nvidia settings manager, any help is appreciated
<cbane> slerder: that's the cron daemon running some scheduled job(s)
<jpablanche> i get .deb
<jpablanche> sebsebseb i get .deb
<slerder> cbane, thanks. anway to know exactly what jobs were run. or to know at what time the system was shut down?
<TheSniper> cbane: Nope, not this week, I guess.. Anyway, mkfs says(my translation from swedish): "<device> is mounted, not creating a filesystem here!"
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: ok make sure virtualbox ose stuf is all gone. search synaptic even for it
<serios> hi
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: don't install the binary untill ose is all gone
<sebsebseb> serios: hi
<cousteau> I have a lot of broken links on /etc/alternatives due to a reinstallation of Java SDK. How can I fix/remove them?
<Stralytic> I'm getting the following error when I boot a system that had previously been working for years... RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0 \n invalid compressed format (err=2) \n ... I've booted from a live cd and rebuilt the initrd, reinstalled the kernel image, but it still won't boot... can someone help?
<Extreme_b> hi
<serios> can anyone do me a favor and link me the deb package for linux kernel server modules for 2.6.27-13
<jpablanche> sebsebseb ok ill do it wait thanks ill be back
<serios> i believe its in ubuntu proposed
<Extreme_b> hi, have anyone tried combining iscsi and nfs before. jus wanna know the possibility . thanks
<serios> i managed to uninstall it and now i have no wifi :(
<etfb> Any idea why networkmanager is reporting "No network device found" when a laptop wakes up from Suspend/Hibernate?
<TheSniper> cbane: mount -something? *checking man*
<serios> anyone?
<serios> please
<serios> :/
<cbane> TheSniper: if you're not booted into that system right now, you can do "umount <device>" to unmount it
<cbane> TheSniper: if you are booted into that system, you'll have to boot from something else first
<Laundry> i configured my network via the gnome app that comes with ubuntu, and i haven't been able to get any internet
<Laundry> it says the connection is enabled, but i don't think im connected to the network
<zaccour> if i install Ubuntu onto my ps3 will i be able to navigate the same way i can on the ps3 OS?
<zaccour> with my controller i mean
<Leon_Nardella> Any news about ICQ being broken in Intrepid's (at least ) Pidgin?
<jpablanche> sebsebseb: im currently uninstalling all the vbox and its configuration files
<danbhfive> how do I change the location of my Desktop folder, ie, the folder that contains everything displayed on the desktop?
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: good
<zaccour> if i install Ubuntu onto my ps3 will i be able to navigate with my controller?
<danbhfive> Leon_Nardella: have you tried installing a later version from getdeb.net?
<jpablanche> the after un installing all vbox kernel module what is the next step
<Unislash> hmmm... on ubuntu, are all input ports blocked by default (out of the box)?
<abe3k> guys, I'm using ubuntu 8.10 with the nvidia 180.22 drivers and the video sync to vblank isn't working even when I have it enabled from the nvidia settings manager, any help is appreciated
<TheSniper> cbane: That did it, I'll reboot and reinstall now. Thanks a bunch :)!
<cbane> abe3k: if you haven't gotten an answer by now, it's likely that nobody here knows how to help
<tritium> abe3k: did you install nvidia-glx-180 from the ubuntu repositories, or install a download from nvidia.com?
<serios> the package is exactly: linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-13-server
<zaccour> after installing ubuntu 8.10 i applied the first set of updates. i restarted and my wired internet stopped working. how do i fix it?
<serios> can anyone link this to me or tell me where to find it
<serios> pls
<serios> :(
<MacM> those 2 grub links didnt help me at all, i still get Error 2 when trying to boot grub =(
<cousteau> ok, Java works now
<Leon_Nardella> danbhfive: 2.5.5 indeed fixes the problem. I just wanna know whether it's going to be backported to Intrepid.
<TheSniper> Maybe I'll use something else other than grub in the future, but I'll leave that for tomorrow..
<pc> what the hell... my computer just shutdown while i was running a sudo make install for the wireless card.......
<abe3k> <tritium> : I've compiled the driver myself
<bruce89> zaccour: !repeat
<tritium> abe3k: please try the nvidia-glx-180 package, especially if you want support here.
<thatryan> had problems yesterday with fresh install giving me error 18, so i go to start over today but cant even run a live cd anymore, gives same error!  help please :)
<zaccour> after installing ubuntu 8.10 i applied the first set of updates. i restarted and my wired internet stopped working. how do i fix it?
<danbhfive> Leon_Nardella: check launchpad
<pc> ubuntu, i am disappoint
<Leon_Nardella> danbhfive: Could you point me to a more accurate url? Don't know where to look.
<abe3k> <tritium> : unfortunately that package doesn't work with me and it tells me that no nvidia driver is installed, so I had to compile it manually
<Stralytic> ﻿I'm getting the following error when I boot a system that had previously been working for years... RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0 \n invalid compressed format (err=2) \n ... I've booted from a live cd and rebuilt the initrd, reinstalled the kernel image, but it still won't boot... can someone help?
<Free0ne> Could someone tell me the command for changing the ownership and group of a directory?
<danbhfive> Leon_Nardella: did you try searching launchpad.net?  I suppose I could do it for you...
<tritium> abe3k: what "tells you" that no driver is installed?
<braddcadd> zaccour, type "ifconfig" at the command prompt
<jpablanche> sebsebseb what is the next step to do after removing vbox OSE to the synaptic package
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: all OSE stuff is gone?
<zaccour> im using 9.4 right now, do you recommend that i reinstall 8.10 and try ifconfig?
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: have you checked?
<abe3k> <tritium> : the nvidia-settings
<douche> Hello!
<douche> What is the command to install apache
<jpablanche> sebsebseb: ok ill double check it wait thanks
<unop> Free0ne, chmod http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<braddcadd> douche, "sudo aptitude install apache2"
<cousteau> wonder why Java uses a different font rendering than the rest of the programs
<tritium> abe3k: which card do you have?  180 only supports certain cards.  For example, my GeForce 6150 is not supported by 180 yet.
<Darn> where can I download windows 7?
<unop> cousteau, it has its own set of 'cross-platform' fonts - but java applications can use installed fonts
<unop> !ot | darn
<ubottu> darn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zaccour> i guess i can look for something else
<zaccour> is there a distro thats easy like ubuntu and fast like puppy or dsl?
<douche> Thanks!
<abe3k> <tritium> : my card is GeForce 7600 GS
<braddcadd> zaccour, it will be very easy to get your wireless working again
<xy|ox> zaccour, xubuntu
<tritium> zaccour: try xubuntu, if you have old hardware
<braddcadd> zaccour, let's troubleshoot
<zaccour> not wireless, wired
<Stralytic> ﻿I'm getting the following error when I boot a system that had previously been working for years... RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0 \n invalid compressed format (err=2) \n ... I've booted from a live cd and rebuilt the initrd, reinstalled the kernel image, but it still won't boot... can someone help?
<unop> zaccour, ubuntu can be customised to be 'lean' like those two.
<zaccour> braddcadd, im gonna install 8.10 will you be on in for a couple hours? i need to update so it will be messed up so i can fix it
<braddcadd> zaccour, what version are you running?
<unop> Stralytic, did you chroot into your system before doing those things?
<braddcadd> yes, i will be here
<Stralytic> unop: yep
<braddcadd> zaccour, I had trouble with some wired connections....but 8.10 fixed my problems
<jpablanche> sebsebseb: why is it other virtual ose in the synaptic package cant remove?
<zaccour> 8.10 is what i had trouble with, but 9.04 alpha is what im using now
<drcrazy> back
<unop> Stralytic, have you got any older kernels installed? if so, have you tried them?
<zaccour> braddcadd, 8.10 is where my wired internet messed up. after the first update it stopped working
<danbhfive> Leon_Nardella: https://bugs.launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+bug/315760         probably the most informative of the bunch
<Stralytic> unop: yep, they do the same thing
<Free0ne> unop: Thanks =D
<jpablanche> sebsebseb: ok  what is the next step to do sir
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: ok OSE is completly gone?
<drcrazy> i installed pnm2ppa for my HP DeskJet 710c, but now what ? Cups http://127.0.0.1:631 is still telling me no drivers are installed in the printers list.
<amikrop> Hello. Which is the linux distribution that has the latest software?
<zaccour> ok im gonna install 8.10 again, update, and come back. i might be a couple hours
<wolter> hi
<drcrazy> oh, maybe i can install it from within that site.
<braddcadd> zaccour, (1) have you tried rebooting after the updates?  (2) what does "ifconfig" give,  (3) also try "route -n" at the terminal
<jpablanche> i cant mark it for complete removal?
<amikrop> (by default, enabled, in its main repositories, in use)
<sebsebseb> amikrop: Debain unstable has later software
<wolter> i am having problems with my computer's playback control buttons. They are detected, but they control banshee no more.
<zaccour> yes, it messed up after rebooting
<MacM> oooooooooh he's booting ubuntu
<MacM> :D
<tritium> drcrazy: are there not native cups ppd files for your printer?
<wolter> The mute button doesn't action the volumn mute niether.
<sebsebseb> jpablanche: pm me
<zaccour> im thinking about just trying a different distro
<danbhfive> amikrop: debian experimental or fedora I think.
<amikrop> sebastien: generally, gentoo has later software than ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> amikrop: yep I think so
<braddcadd> zaccour, ok np
<zaccour> braddcadd, will you be here in about 2 hours?
<amikrop> sebsebseb, danbhfive: ok
<tritium> amikrop: ubuntu never gets too far behind, with releases every 6 months
<drcrazy> tritium: not sure. just followed the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp page
<bruce89> out of interest, does anyone know a Fedora-like Debian based distro?
<braddcadd> zaccour, there is a good chance i will be here
<zaccour> braddcadd, actually, can you just tell me what update not to do?
<unop> Stralytic, what did you use to rebuilt the initrd?
<unop> rebuild*
<zaccour> i need to know what update not to do so i dont mess it up
<amikrop> tritium: it can get 5 months back, though
<tritium> drcrazy: well, did you step through the process of adding a printer, and look for it?
<Stralytic> unop: update-initramfs -k all -u
<zaccour> what if i just install security updates? are the rest really important?
<amikrop> tritium: * 5 months behind
<tritium> amikrop: yes, but what of it?
<amikrop> tritium: which is quite a long time
<danbhfive> bruce89: what do you want from fedora?
<drcrazy> tritium: i just did, and it found it.. now i wonder, did it need that pnm2paa package !??
<bruce89> zaccour: the desktop-experience team think they are
<Stralytic> unop: and i can decompress the initrd from within the live cd, zcat /boot/initrd-version-blah | cpio -i
<zaccour> oh ok
<bruce89> danbhfive: decent packages
<tritium> drcrazy: not likely
<zaccour> i guess i just need to know which update NOT to install so i dont mess up my wired internet
<braddcadd> zaccour, i am not sure which update not to do.  I am certain the problem could be fixed in less time than a full install
<drcrazy> humm , ill try removing it
<tritium> drcrazy: read the output of "apt-cache show pnm2ppa".  I don't think you ever wanted that, really.
<zaccour> actually right now im using 9.4 alpha
<braddcadd> just get some info to help troubleshoot
<trock> un73d^ch4o5
<Leon_Nardella> danbhfive: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/340151 This seems to be the one.
<braddcadd> zaccour, ahhhhh that could be it
<bruce89> tritium: it sounds like an image converter, but it isn't
<tritium> zaccour: 9.0r questions belong in #ubuntu+1, where there is a big fat warning that it can break your system, since it's still in alpha
<zaccour> no, 9.04 fixed my wired internet
<tritium> 9.04, even
<unop> Stralytic, hmm, have you changed grub at all to pass any options to the kernel at boot?
<braddcadd> zaccour, yeah i would reinstall to get back to 8.10 if you want stability
<zaccour> 8.10 update messed up my wired internet, thats why i installed 9.04
<drcrazy> tritium: whats HP-GDI ?
<mib> what tool can i use for gantt chart in ubuntu?
<tritium> drcrazy: not sure
<bruce89> drcrazy: something non-free surely
<Stralytic> unop: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-13-generic root=/dev/mapper/isw_cfjihgegcf_Volume01 ro
<zaccour> braddcadd, im gonna reinstall, update, and come back here with a nearby wireless
<drcrazy> tritium:  cuz, all the rest seems to refer to my printer a HP DeskJet 710c
<zaccour> be back in a little while
<drcrazy> ill try removing it... hehe
<danbhfive> Leon_Nardella: yep, thats it!
<unop> Stralytic, where does /initrd.img point to?
<drcrazy> seems to still find it ;)
<drcrazy> if i get problems,.. ill lookup on that thing.
<tritium> mib: planner
<Stralytic> unop: grub tells it to use: initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-13-generic
<Stralytic> unop: /initrd.img is a symlink to that file
<unop> Stralytic, right, and the file exists right? symlinked correctly?   ls -ld $(readlink -f /initrd.img)
<Stralytic> unop: yep
<mib> tritium: is planner able to support the display by Month?
<drcrazy> username for CUPS ? which one is that ?
<drcrazy> I just added the printer and it queries me : Username for CUPS: ? (is that a new login they want to create ?
<unop> Stralytic, what does 'file -s' have to say about the image?
<tritium> mib: I don't recall.  It can't compare to MS Project yet, but hopefully one day.
<Stralytic> unop: initrd.img-2.6.27-13-generic: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Wed Mar 11 23:13:33 2009
<Stralytic> unop: i can zcat the file and cpio -i and its contents are fine
<mib> tritium: i remembered i try before on planner and it wasnt able to show the By Month
<mib> any other tools other thna planner?
<unop> Stralytic, yea, you mentioned
<Unislash> can anyone help me with my iptable set up? i'm trying to run a LAMP server using ubuntu desktop
<tritium> mib: that's not a common view
<mib> so what did u reckon?
<Stralytic> unop: doesn't make sense to me that it says it "invalid compressed format" when i can decompress it from the livecd
<unop> Stralytic, hmm, odd - I can't think of why that'd be - a quick scour of the forums seems to indicate that the problem is only present in LiveCDs (usually due to a corrupt burn) .. and no, it doesn't make sense.
<Unislash> my iptables are here: http://rafb.net/p/2Fdksy46.html and everything looks good to me, but things still aren't working (i have a rounter; i've forwarded ports 80, 8080, and 443, and i've got a static ip)
<Nivenaya> Stralytic, what's your issue?  Sorry, I just connected.
<unop> Stralytic, but it could be the compression level (but i don't presume you've done anything like that, have you?)
<Stralytic> unop: nope
<kty> does anyone know if there is a way to install nautilus extensions somewhere in $HOME or subfolder therein, like $HOME/.gnome/nautilus* ?
<sebsebseb> rachel: hello,  want some Ubuntu help?
<Stralytic> unop: maybe i could try a server kernel and see if it works
<Unislash> hehe^^^
<kty> oops, it should be $HOME/.gnom2/nautilus*
<Nivenaya> kty: you could probably stick it wherever and then symlink the confs to wherever nautilus-extensions expects them to be.
<Stralytic> unop: did you notice i am booting from a dmraid? is it possible the initrd is on the second disk and the kernel can't find it?
<drcrazy> im wondering what it's asking me to enter "Username for CUPS:" views from w3c (at the bottom of the screen)
<unop> Stralytic, well, maybe - but if you say all other kernels exhibit the same behaviour - i don't see how that'd help
<drcrazy> views = viewed
<kty> Nivenaya: symlink the confs? So I suppose there is a conf file that define where nautilus should look for its own extensions?
<unop> Stralytic, good question - but /boot is on the first partition, right?
<Nivenaya> kty: i would imagine so.  if you check in synaptic you can actually get a full list of all the files installed by the package and I bet the conf is listed there somewhere.
<kylefox> Will 'aptitude safe-upgrade' install security patches?
<unop> kylefox, yes
<Stralytic> unop: root@ubuntu:/# ls /dev/mapper/         \n      control		﻿isw_cfjihgegcf_Volume0	isw_cfjihgegcf_Volume01    	isw_cfjihgegcf_Volume02
<kylefox> unop: thanks :)
<unop> kylefox, but aptitude update  is recommended before that.
<Unislash> does anyone have experience with iptables?
<TomFromWkUp> Hi! I've just installed ubuntu to my computer. Now I want to run it without a monitor, as a server. But when I unplug the monitor it does not want to boot up to gnome... What could I do?
<Stralytic> unop: Volume0 is the dmraid, 01 is the root fs, Volume02 is my swap
<kty> Nivenaya: that is interesting. I should have checked dpkg -L stuffs. Thanks for the insight.
<Nivenaya> Tom: your issue is what, that your system doesn't login automatically?
<Nivenaya> kty: sure thing.
<volrath> Hey, does anyone know of a way to make a bootable USB stick using a bootable ISO image?
<Nivenaya> kty: would have suggested that if I had anticipated console-savvy.  which maybe i should have since you were asking about nautilus-extensions  :)
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya: It is supposed to login automaticly, but the problem is that it does not boot up... I can'T access it via ssh either..
<unop> Stralytic, that doesn't really say much about /boot -- and usually you want to have /boot on a separate partition that isn't on a RAID or LVM scheme.
<unop> Stralytic,   mount | grep -i boot
<tritium> volrath: System -> Administration -> Create a USB startup disk
<Scunizi> What is the name of the last compiler command that makes a .deb.. it's used in place of sudo make install?
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, you might try a server distro of Ubuntu.  Technically, I don't think Intrepid lets you SSH into the system unless it's logged in - that's how my laptop works.
<drcrazy> anyone have a clue of what "Username for CUPS:" i'm talking about ?
<directmind> bootable stick - Ijust saw anarticle on it yesterday but Idon have the link
<unop> Scunizi, checkinstall ??
<kylefox> unop: will safe-upgrade apply updates to installed packages (such as postgres, for example?)
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone have any guides to creating deb packages?
<Scunizi> unop: yep.. thanks
<Nivenaya> Kind of a mistake to have it set up that way IMHO, but eh.
<volrath> tritium: it's not a ubuntu or a linux distro CD image
<kty> Nivenaya: well, there are many ways that lead to what we sought, cli is one of them gui is one of them and web is yet another . . . don't worry . . .
<Stralytic> unop: /boot isn't on its own partition, it's a directory on the dmraid root partition... which it has been booting off since... 6.04 i think
<Scunizi> Nivenaya: TomFromWkUp ssh into a system works without having to log in.. it's a service that loads on startup
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya but when I boot it up with a monitor it logs automatically and everything is fine. It's only when I unplug the monitor ..
<unop> kylefox, well, if a newer version of an installed package is available in the repositories - the newer version (which has the security fixes perhaps) will be installed.
<Nivenaya> Scunizi, that's all well and good but I can't SSH into my laptop - running Intrepid - until I've logged in.
<tritium> WebcamWonder: see the MOTU packaging guide, or the debian new maintainer's guide
<TomFromWkUp> I CAN'T boot up without a monitor attached... that's weird
<slacker-> hi guys. I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and keep getting kernel bugs
<TomFromWkUp> I'll check up my logs for errors
<TomFromWkUp> Hum which logs should I look at?
<slacker-> it says
<slacker-> [1369713.678092] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff87f947da5088
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, that IS pretty odd.  if I had to guess X is trying to detect your monitor in a way that doesn't fail gracefully on your video card, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nivenaya> ...actually, hm.  that's not going to be much good because it'll be overwritten when you boot with monitor.
<slacker-> followed by a list of loaded modules, a register dump and a call stack
<Nivenaya> see if you've got a /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<unop> Stralytic, hmm -that could be (if the initrd loads the right modules) - but that's one area I've not messed around much with. I'm not sure what I'd do at this point - perhaps ask someone else (##linux and #debian might have folk that might know what to do too).
<slacker-> system is still running but load slowly increases. is there anything I can do before I reboot?
<Stralytic> unop: ok, thanks for your help
<huggintime> can some one help me do a one on one chat please
<WebcamWonder> tritium: Awesome! Thanks!
<tritium> WebcamWonder: sure
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<kattollikisd> Hi, Is there is a program that let me put videos on my iPod?
<kty> Nivenaya: well some research shows that the package nautilus does not seem to include any confs that might deal with extension folder, and it seems there is something like /lib/nautilus/extension-2.0, yet there is no such things as extension in ~/.gnome2/nautilus* and ~/.nautilus , so . . . I bet it could be rather hopeless anway . . .
<drcrazy> is there a default CUPS password set in Ubuntu hardy ?
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, Aah!  My bad.  Try /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<slacker-> looks like it's an xfs problem
<huggintime> i need help with compiz can some one one on one chat
<huggintime> please
<Nivenaya> kty: that's pretty strange.  maybe try running grep -R nautilus-extensions ~/
<drcrazy> or, do I have to set it up with lppasswd myself first ?
<sanjud> drcrazy-> kindly read the first page of  localhost:631
<Nivenaya> kty, and $ls -R ~/ | grep nautilus-extensions
<volrath> Anyone know how to make a bootable USB stick of a windows install disk?
<unop> kty, do nautilus extensions mean nautilus script too, by any chance?
<Nivenaya> kty, pick through the results and maybe you'll find what you're looking for.
<huggintime> nivenaya: can u help
<WebcamWonder> tritium: Do you have any preference as to which of the guides should be followed? I am only trying to build deb packages for myself
<drcrazy> oh, will check
<RoastedTiresX> whos a genius with samba?
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya, the last line is: (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<DIFH-iceroot> RoastedTiresX: brasiliens
<TomFromWkUp> But there's no apparent huge ERRORS
<RoastedTiresX> is samba case sensitive?
<huggintime> who now about compiz
<RoastedTiresX> like the comments versus paths?
<tritium> WebcamWonder: they should be quite consistent.  I don't recall many conflicts between the two.  Start with the ubuntu one, I'd suggest.
<RoastedTiresX> My entire samba network isn't accessible from any user, and all I did was add a share and add comments to each share
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya it's screaming about no mouse and keyboard, but nothing about the monitor, I'll pastebin the logs
<WebcamWonder> tritium: Thanks again :)
<tritium> No problem.
<LogicFan> is there any way to auto-arrange program icons on gnome-panel?
<sanjud> RoastedTiresX-> umm do you read a tutorial on how to setup a samba ?
<Nivenaya> huggintime, if you explain your problem here there's a better chance that someone here will be able to help.
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, that's a good idea and what I was about to suggest.
<RoastedTiresX> sanjud - I've used samba for 3 years, that's what confuses me over what int he world happened.
<drcrazy> is there something on Hardy that makes the Hardrives to work constantly ?
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, out of curiosity what happens when you boot the system and then plug the monitor in?
<sanjud> RoastedTiresX-> you restarted samba after you made your changes?
<Nivenaya> drcrazy, it could be your swap partition.
<RoastedTiresX> sanjud - via command line, yeah I did
<RoastedTiresX> I've restartedt he samba daemon at least 20 times this evening
<drcrazy> guess it could
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya everything works fine, flawlessly. ssh, login, gnome, etc.. vnc too
<huggintime> ok i think i need a driver for a ati redon 7000 to run comiz but i cant6 find one any where
<drcrazy> but, none is used.
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya: http://pastebin.com/m342f4d3e
<RoastedTiresX> sanjud - I wanted to create a "spare" user with a spare on my samba drive, so taht way when I work on computers, I back data up to it and it doesnt get mixed in with my own personal backups. Then I tried to get fancy and add comments, and now none of my shares are acceissbl
<x4d> Is there a plugin for Rhythmbox to show the id3 Comment tag?
<drcrazy> i got a gig of free memory
<huggintime>  ok i think i need a driver for a diomand stealth ati redon 7000 to run comiz but i cant6 find one any where
<Mike94287> I'm trying to install the Pidgin Purple Plugin Pack but when I run ./configure after I cd to the directory I get this error: "configure: error: The intltool scripts were not found. Please install intltool."
<Mike94287> What should I do?
<WebcamWonder> Another question: If I do the setup.py install <some_program>, what is a way to remove it?
<kty> Nivenaya: interestingly, it does not seem to churn out any meaningful result; I may want to create a folder my self in this case . . .
<WebcamWonder> Mike94287: sudo aptitude install build-essential, that command should fetch all the required programs
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, all that stuff works... even if you boot up without the monitor and add it later but -not- until you add the monitor?
<Mike94287> webcamwonder: Okay I'll try that, Thanks.
<sanjud> RoastedTiresX-> does it shows up when you do  smbclient -L //server -U user   ?
<huggintime>  ok i think i need a driver for a diomand stealth ati redon 7000 to run comiz but i cant6 find one any where
<WebcamWonder> !ati | huggintime
<ubottu> huggintime: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya, it seems to freeze or stop somewhere. I then reboot with a monitor plugged in and it works.
<RoastedTiresX> sanjud - run that command @ terminal??
<sanjud> RoastedTiresX-> yes
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, okay.  one moment.
<WebcamWonder> TomFromWkUp: You can plug your monitor in while your PC is running :)
<Fudge> can the amd64 810 ubuntu run on 64bit p4 cpus
<TomFromWkUp> WebcamWonder, it does not work either :S
<supertanker> Hey, I'm having a bit of an issue putting Ubuntu on this old server
<yoophglup__> hey does anyone know how to get desktop sharing to work over the internet?
<kty> Nivenaya: Thanks for you kindly advice. I would like to close the question right now and reask them in #gnome, as I guess they might have something like environment variables . . .
<supertanker> A windows 98SE disk is detected by the SCSI bios as being bootable, but the Ubuntu disk is not, although they both say "A BOOTABLE DISK HAS BEEN DETECTED"
<WebcamWonder> TomFromWkUp: That is oddly weird
<supertanker> Any ideas?
<RoastedTiresX> sanjud - why would a client machine be under "master"?
<donerightit_com> yoophglup__: you have to modify the startup to auto-logon
<sanjud> RoastedTiresX-> i dont know, i didnt set it up
<donerightit_com> yoophglup__: then you have to modify either gnome or kde to have the password -- this is done by duplicating it on a diff local machine and copying the session info
<donerightit_com> yoophglup__: then you have to restart the box to auto-logon and get it to start the session correctly...
<donerightit_com> yoophglup__: all the details are available through google... I successfully did it last week
<Fudge> anyone able to tell me if amd64bit edition runs on 64bit p4s
<Nivenaya> kty: you got it.  sorry i couldn't be of help.
<TomFromWkUp> I'll check the other logs..
<drcrazy> test page printing failed :o/
<yoophglup__> k
<nellmathew> how come everytime i install windows - it works.. but i install grub afterwards and add windows to grub but it comes up as NTDLR missing?... i replace it in windows and then hal.exe is missing (but it's still there)
<drcrazy> the error it gave me was: PID 6392 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 1!
<TomFromWkUp> Which log files logs the startup process?
<drcrazy> maybe i do need that pnm2ppa thingny.
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me with my printer problem. I am not able to print
<themoebius> hey, how can I restart my sound server after it's crashed?
<nellmathew> how should i install windows AFTER ubuntu and have it working (both ubuntu and windows in grub)
<themoebius> theres just this constant stuttering right now.
<themoebius> nellmathew: you would have to reinstall grub since windows will overwrite your boot record
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, a couple questions about the log output if I may - first, is that /var/log/Xorg.0.conf or /var/log/Xorg.conf.old?
<drcrazy> That was it!!!
<drcrazy> needed pnm2ppa installed.
<themoebius> nellmathew: which you can do by booting by booting from the livecd
<tritium> drcrazy: oops.  ;)
<drcrazy> it happens :D
<drcrazy> i tried :)
<drcrazy> now we both know :)
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me with my printer problem. I am not able to print
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya it's the .log.old
<supertanker> Anyone have trouble installing Ubuntu with SCSI to an old Acer server?
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong, dont ask to ask.. just ask your question/problem
<PerryArmstrong> i give the printer a job but it doesn't print
<drcrazy> funny cups test page :) cute :)
<nellmathew> themoebuis - so install windows first, and then ubuntu through livecd?
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong, it says the job fails ?
<SineDeviance> hey all, i am having a serious issue
<themoebius> nellmathew: yeah its easier to install windows first
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; no i dont get any message...but it just doesn't print
<nellmathew> alright thanks
<bruce89> nellmathew: you can install windows last if you wanted to, but you'd have to reinstall grub
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong: try checking your cups logs, at /var/logs/cups/error_log
<Fezzler> Is Intrepid still the most current release?
<SineDeviance> i want to run a lamp server. i'm trying to get apache to run on port 80. it cant
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, okay.  the way it works is that when you boot, the log.old is deleted and Xorg.0.log is renamed to Xorg.0.log.old.  so this log is only from the failed boot if you'd only booted successfully once.
<Nivenaya> is this the case?
<Nivenaya> (once after the most recent failed boot, that is.)
<sanjud> SineDeviance-> any error spewed out? you looked in the apache config file?
<drcrazy> now i need to get that printer to work from my windows machine :)
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya: yep I gave you the defective log
<drcrazy> ill find out how :D
<themoebius> so anyone know how to restart sound server without logging out and back in?
<SineDeviance> sanjud, there is one, yes. when i try to run the daemon i get this: (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
<rdw200169> themoebius, you talking about pulseaudio?
<MK13> how do I remove the wine entries in the application menus? they were left there after uninstallation
<nightrid3r> SineDeviance how did you run apache
<sanjud> SineDeviance-> are you running it as regular user?
<Cotowar> MK13, did you do sudo aptitude purge wine?
<SineDeviance> nightrid3r, i am running it as a user, not root
<rdw200169> usually, on ubuntu, you run apache w/ /etc/init.d/apache2
<MK13> nope, will try that, but what exactly does that command do?
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; i checked it...it seems to be empty
<nightrid3r> SineDeviance thats why, run it as root
<supertanker> Do I need some sort of boot disk to install Ubuntu to a server with an Adaptec AIC-3880 SCSI adapter?
<rdw200169> well, 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2'
<SineDeviance> nightrid3r, ok... uh how do i enable the root account in gOS?
<SineDeviance> it's the same procedure as in ubuntu i'm guessing?
<lstarnes> SineDeviance: you don't need to
<nightrid3r> !root | SineDeviance
<ubottu> SineDeviance: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lstarnes> SineDeviance: use sudo
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong: do a test print page from your cups admin site: http://127.0.0.1:631
<SineDeviance> yes i will
<SineDeviance> i can't use sudo
<lstarnes> SineDeviance: why not?
<SineDeviance> i installed the lamp with bitnami lampstack
<SineDeviance> thats why
<SineDeviance> it's installed in my home dir
<SineDeviance> so when i run as sudo, it can't use the config files
<WebcamWonder> In the Packaging guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Packaging%20Tools), is the Pbuilder part completely separate from the building from source part, or is it a first step?
<nightrid3r> !lamp | SineDeviance
<ubottu> SineDeviance: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<uzee2> where can i check for failed user login attemps
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; i just checked the completed jobs section ad it showed that whatever jobs i have given, it has put it up as completed
<Cotowar> What does a kernel panic look like?
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong: im clueless :P
<supertanker> Cotowar, a black screen of death, iirc.
<Cotowar> thought so
<supertanker> Only happened to me like twice.
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; i tried test printing now...it didnt print
<zaccour> hey im back
<zaccour> braddcadd, you there?
<Cotowar> occasionally my laptop goes completely unresponsive and the CAPS lock light blinks on and off. i have to hard restart
<Cotowar> why is this?
<smuikas> hello. I'm running fsck and it's prompting me: deleted inode ######## has zero dtime. fix?    if I fix, will it fix things or render my hdd more corrupted?
<zaccour> after the first updates on 8.10 my wired internet stops working. how do i fix this?
<supertanker> This is quite weird
<smuikas> first time manual fsck user :x
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, neat.  It seems like X is starting fine, so I may be out of ideas.  Although - have you tried the closed-source nvidia driver?  it's vaguely possible that the nv driver chokes somewhere after xorg load when no monitor is present.
<supertanker> When I have an Ubuntu boot CD in this server's CDROM, it freezes instead of booting; but a Win98CD works fine.
<zaccour> i reinstalled ubuntu and i need to know which update NOT to install so i dont mess up my wired internet again
<zaccour> can anyone help?
<PerryArmstrong> i give the printer a job but it doesn't print can anyone help me out
<sebsebseb> zaccour: that's odd
<zaccour> i know
<sebsebseb> zaccour: all the updates should be fine
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong: you mean, it prints (complete) but doesn't really print.
<zaccour> yes, but after the first time i update the wired internet stops working
<smuikas> perry get a printer that's not lazy? jk I don't know.. good luck :x
<pogz> what is the counterpart application for limewire in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> pogz: Limewire lol  use torrents or Frostwire instead
<fearful> zaccour, did you do a clean update or just updated?
<Stralytic> unop, hey... back... got it working...
<zaccour> i installed ubuntu, updated, restarted, wireless stopped working
<MK13> zaccour: what wireless chipset do you use?
<TomFromWkUp> Niveneya hum no, I'll try to install it.
<zaccour> i dunno, its on a dell mini 9
<Stralytic> unop, turned out linux-image-2.6.27-13-generic is broken, and so is linux-image-2.6.27-12-generic, but linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic worked
<MK13> zaccour: and which is it, you have changed between saying ur wired and wireless ?
<Stralytic> unop, i guess i should file a bug
<zaccour> my wireless works just fine
<zaccour> oops
<zaccour> wired works just fine
<TomFromWkUp> Nieveneya what's the package name? i dont rememebr it
<zaccour> i mean wireless
<zaccour> long day sorry
<zaccour> wireless is ok, wired stops working after first update
<roy_hobbs> Anyone know of a plugin for pidgin that allows people to share a drawing pad / whiteboard / whatever?
<TomFromWkUp> I have  xserver-xorg-video-v installed
<WebcamWonder> roy_hobbs: Doesn't exist AFAIK
<MK13> zaccour: no problem, have you checked to make sure your /etc/network/interfaces doesn't get overwritten?
<zaccour> MK13, how do i do that?
<Fezzler> My wireless router seems to needed to be powered on and off a lot for laptop to connect?
<roy_hobbs> WebcamWonder: do you know of any standalone applications that I can sketch something out live to a windows user?  Possibly even a website?
<TomFromWkUp> None are showing in Hardware Drivers
<Maahes> are there known issues with all versions of the nvidia binaries and kernel 2.6.27-13 generic?
<RoastedTiresX> sanjud - you still here man?>
<WebcamWonder> roy_hobbs: aMsn recently started developing a handwriting plugin for the MSN protocol, but it is barely working. I think there are a few sites, let me google
<zaccour> MK13, how do I make sure my /etc/network/interfaces doesn't get overwritten?
<roy_hobbs> That's what I'm doing, googling
<SineDeviance> hmm yeah that's not going to work, i need to share the mysql db
<Maahes> because I am getting beyond evil interactions with it, like binary data with strings in german being overwritten on my config files
<tacosarecool> how do I convert a mp3 to a wav without losing metadata
<SineDeviance> is there any way i can give my default user access to port 80?
<MK13> zaccour: you could backup your current file - "sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bkk" then restore after update "sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces.bkk /etc/network/interfaces"
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; yes
<zaccour> MK13, what will that do?
<yusri> hi
<LogicFan> is there anyway to auto-arrange gnome-panel icons?  it seems they are always jumping around and require constant maintenance to keep organized
<yusri> what i well do here
<LogicFan> similar to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16975/
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; i checked the completed jobs in the site you gave me and i found out that the jobs i gave last night were completed but infact it didnt print
<MK13> zaccour: backs up then restores the interface file, if that is getting written over, but you will need to check by eye to see if the update has changed it - "gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong: as i said, im clueless to that problem
<funkyHat> Can anyone tell me why this doesn't work? :/ `echo "blah ljkds iewou" | sed -e 's/+/%2B/g'`
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; i didnt install the driver, the driver was installed by default, so will reinstalling help?
<MK13> zaccour: and also check the list of updates' details to see what may interfere with your network connections
<zaccour> MK what do i need to do right before and after updating?
<jrib> funkyHat: what do you expect to happen?
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong: maybe !?
<zaccour> MK13, what if i just install security updates?
<Laundry> does anybody know about the error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address" and why it's coming up when i try to do ifup
<zaccour> MK13, im not sure what to look for in updates
<funkyHat> jrib: well with that input string nothing, but it fails horribly instead
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; do you know how to run it after downloading
<jrib> funkyHat: pastebin.  Works fine here
<Raije> hey is there any program i can use to record my screen into avi? thats easy to install/use? lol
<drcrazy> PerryArmstrong: i really really don't know
<Extreme_b> !info nfs-common 8.04
<ubottu> 8.04 is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<roy_hobbs> Raije: yes there is. lmao
<Extreme_b> !info nfs-common
<ubottu> nfs-common (source: nfs-utils): NFS support files common to client and server. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.1.2-4ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 187 kB, installed size 540 kB
<funkyHat> mm I've just tried it on another host and it's fine... maybe it's zsh that's breaking it :/
<Raije> roy_hobbs, care to share? lol
<PerryArmstrong> drcrazy; hey thank you for trying to help
<jrib> funkyHat: I'm using zsh
<O__o> how to add an admin user in terminal?
<PerryArmstrong> i give the printer a job but it doesn't print can anyone help me out
<roy_hobbs> Raije: i'm looking up the name
<jrib> O__o: sudo adduser NAME_OF_USER admin
<O__o> adduser: The user 'NAME_OF_USER' does not exist.
<funkyHat> jrib: oh, no looks like it's screen :/ after I switched to irssi and then back to the other window it's worked fine, it just seems to temporarily break the output :/ odd
<O__o> do i do adduser NAME first?
<roy_hobbs> Raije: one is called istanbul, and one is called record my desktop.  i definitely liked one more than the other, let me figure out which
<jrib> funkyHat: erm, I'm also using screen
<MK13> zaccour: i wish i were on linux right now so I could check a few commands... but run the command "lspci | w
<O__o> then adduser NAME admin ?
<funkyHat> Maybe I have some broken settings in my .screenrc
<Raije> roy_hobbs, haha thanks let me knwo and ill get that one
<jrib> funkyHat: try « reset » and then again?
<MK13> zaccour: forget the last part of that message
<zaccour> ok
<jrib> !who | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zaccour> ok ok
<jrib> O__o: does the user not yet exist?
<O__o> not yet exist
<funkyHat> http://paste2.org/p/162282
<Nivenaya> TomFromWkUp, you running Intrepid?
<jrib> O__o: then yes, you create him with « sudo adduser NAME_OF_USER »
<O__o> wanna add an admin user call abc
<O__o> sudo adduser abc?
<zaccour> MK13, ok i ran lspci, what do i look for now?
<O__o> then sudo adduser abc admin ?
<jrib> O__o: yes
<O__o> also can i do that in gui?
<O__o> in preference?
<jrib> O__o: system -> administration -> users and groups
<musikgoat|main> admin -> users and groups
<jrib> funkyHat: weird.  Does it happen with different sed expressions?
<O__o> is there a one line command do both?
<zaccour> MK13, i ran lspci what do i do now?
<MK13> zaccour: run "lshw -C network" instead and post your results to a past bin
<musikgoat|main> O__o: sudo adduser abc && sudo add user abc admin   :-P
<jrib> O__o: read « man adduser » or see what musikgoat|main said
<roy_hobbs> Raije: sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<roy_hobbs> Raije: it works very nicely
<Raije> gtk?
<O__o> i man adduser already
<TomFromWkUp> Nievenaya: yes
<O__o> dont understand because there are not much examples there
<roy_hobbs> Raije: it saves to ogg though, so does istanbul as a matter of fact
<funkyHat> jrib: it seems to be the % character that's making it happen
<O__o> can i use admin as username?
<bruce89> theora
<jrib> O__o: well if you read it, it will tell you about the --add_extra_groups switch
<O__o> can i do sudo adduser admin admin?
<Raije> roy_hobbs, okey thanks a lot.. I'll brb
<O__o> jrib, i aint computer geek.  those are not normal english
<roy_hobbs> Raije: yeah gtk-recordmydesktop you can just do recordmydesktop but it's nicer with the GUI because you can click on a window to record only that, or draw a box to record
<gwark> my wireless doesnt work.  Can i use the restricted driver included in fiesty fox for hardy heron??   i'll need a hand tho.... any help greatly apprecited
<zaccour> MK13, it said i should run that program as a super user
<MK13> zaccour: then run - "sudo lshw -C network"
<jrib> funkyHat: try with a cleas zshrc and screenrc I guess to see if those are the culprits
<jrib> clean even
<TomFromWkUp> Nivenaya, if you wanna see more logs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092912
<jrib> O__o: but if you aren't willing to sit down and read a man page it begs the question why you want to use the command at all instead of just using the GUI
<thelordmortis> how do i get logrotate to not rotate some logs for me ?
<roy_hobbs> Raije: actually, you know what, their almost identical, but i'm pretty sure it was RecordMyDesktop that I ended up appreciating more.
<Azazel-AZ> help needed.  School work due tomorrow and instructor is using .pptx which I have never seen before, and the web says open office can't read it.  Is there anything for ubuntu?
<jrib> Azazel-AZ: try google docs maybe
<musikgoat|main> thelordmortis: you can move things out of /etc/logrotate.d/
<O__o> jrib, why dont u stfu if u arent answering someone's question
<thelordmortis> musikgoat|main: thanks!
<huggintime_> what all do i need to conect to some one els comp
<jrib> O__o: wow.  If you recall, I did answer your question.  Please change your attitude here.
<bruce89> !ohmy > O__o
<ubottu> O__o, please see my private message
<zaccour> MK13, how do i pastebin?
<musikgoat|main> !paste | MK13
<ubottu> MK13: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<musikgoat|main> sorry @zaccour
<jtaji> Azazel-AZ: did you give it a try? because I tried a .docx with openoffice 2.4 recently and it worked
<coreyman> javac: command not found.
<coreyman> how do i fix this?
<bruce89> coreyman: openjdk-6-jdk
<zaccour> mk http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m710a36be
<huggintime_> bruce89: how do i network conect to some els comp
<coreyman> bruce89 could have sworn i already downloaded that
<BlinkyToon> Azazel-AZ, try over in  #Openoffice.org   I have had no problem with other MS x files but have not had that PPTX yet
<bruce89> coreyman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure openjdk-6-jdk
<Raije> roy_hobbs, hey, back, sorry, how do i stop it from recording?
<Azazel-AZ> thanks
<coreyman> bruce89 guess i didnt have it.
<napple> what does actually consume my RAM: virtual, resident, writable, or shared memory. All of them show completely different values. I basically want to find out how many of my apps can run in parallel if I have X MB RAM.
<roy_hobbs> Raije: you see the icon in the notification area?
<zaccour> MK13, i haven't updated yet, i need to know what i need to do before i do
<bruce89> coreyman: technically you should install default-jdk
<Raije> roy_hobbs, yep haha thanks i got er
<roy_hobbs> Raije: i think one click pauses two clicks stops
<braddcadd> zaccour, i'm here
<zaccour> ok
<Raije> roy_hobbs, what i can watch that file with, will vnc play that?
<roy_hobbs> of course
<funkyHat> jrib: yeah, seems to work fine with a clean zsh, I think it's my fancy preexec () that breaks :(
<Raije> roy_hobbs, I just dislike that i can't fun it as root :(
<zaccour> i just need to know how to keep the first update from messing up my wired internet
<dermoth> Hi there. I'm trying to backport with prevu and it seems to be lacking documentation - anyone could point me to how I can use it on "customized" packages? I need to update dependencies
<zaccour> it always does
<roy_hobbs> Raije: huh?
<Raije> roy_hobbs, vlc, you can't rub that as root...
<roy_hobbs> Raije: i wasn' taware of that, but why would you want to?
<zaccour> MK13, did ya get that link?
<braddcadd> zaccour, i have no idea which one...can you give me a list?  or can you select one package at a time until it crashes?  or can you just not update?
<bruce89> dermoth: it isn't that easy
<WebcamWonder> dermoth: Update dependencies? Modify the debian control file. Look for the MOTU packaging guide, or Debian's beginner's packaging guide
<roy_hobbs> Raije: vlc can convert, but if it's not too big, and not personal, i really like this website: http://www.mediaconverter.org/
<Raije> roy_hobbs, well I just have BT on my latop, I really only use it for pentesting / research / learning & watching movies late at night haha, so why reboot back to windows if i could do it in bt..
<zaccour> MK13, did ya get that pastebin?
<bruce89> dermoth: you download the package you want with dget
<dermoth> bruce89, I build packages in the past
<redheat> hi everyone
<roy_hobbs> Raije: i still don't understand your root issue, and what's BT?
<MK13_> zaccour: nope. missed it
<com-7> hay......
<bruce89> dermoth: what do you mean by update dependencies?
<dermoth> bruce89, I just need to know if I can use prevu on modified packages
<Raije> roy_hobbs, sorry haha, my root issue is that if I download vlc, it won't let you run VLC from root account
<bruce89> oh
<bruce89> I don't think so
<redheat> folks, I'm reinstallign Ubuntu 8.10 on my system and when the installation came to the part where I should I choose my partition, it showed all of my harddrives as unallocated?
<redheat> can anyone help me with this problem
<dermoth> bruce89, trying to backport and the upstream package require slightly higher version of core libs
<roy_hobbs> raije yeah but why do you need to, you shouldn't need to
<huggintime_> bruce89: can u help
<yi`zhi> hi everyone!
<Raije> roy_hobbs, i have bt (a distro based on ubuntu) so it has no softwear for watching videos
<zaccour> MK13, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m710a36be
<dermoth> bruce89, I want to try to compile against the current ones
<zaccour> MK13, did ya get it that time?
<napple> what does actually consume my RAM: virtual, resident, writable, or shared memory. All of them show completely different values. I basically want to find out how many of my apps can run in parallel if I have X MB RAM.
<bruce89> dermoth: I'm not sure if pbuilder can take previously built packages as build dependencies
<roy_hobbs> Raije: what does bt stand for?
<yi`zhi> i have a quick question. i have solid state drive and suppose the power becomes off suddenly (the plug is removed), what will be the effects on the computer?
<Raije> roy_hobbs, BackTrack
<musikgoat|main> Raije: is backtrack really based on ubuntu?
<roy_hobbs> Raije: oh, i thought that was slackware derived
<dermoth> bruce89, I'm talking about building the upstream package with the current (old) libs
<Raije> musikgoat|main, the new one bt4 beta, i believe it is
<Gartral1> roy_hobbs: if your talking about OSes, BackTrack, in networking terms, it BitTorrent
<musikgoat|main> Raije: have you asked in #remote-exploit?
<drcrazy> Im almost all setup, but to get my windows to be able to use my CUPS printer, it seems that I get a 403 error when browsing the :631 site.
<dermoth> bruce89, i'll look into pbuilder, thanks
<musikgoat|main> as the question is more pertinent to that channel
<bruce89> dermoth: prevu is a frontend to pbuilder
<zaccour> can anyone tell me how to keep the first update from making my wired internet stop working?
<Zopiac> (using gnome-do) when I select an application (it is an executable script in a certain folder) it used to just run the program. now, randomly, it tries to open a script in a completely different folder! moved that script and when I select the script I do want, nothing happens. any suggestions?
<Raije> musikgoat|main, yea I have no-one was around and or answering, I really just need a ubuntu video player that can play .ogv files since I cannot run VLC as root
<MK13_> zaccour: congrats, u own a Broadcom wireless adapter, the same as me (also my name changed, it is now "MK13_"     D:)
<Gartral1> evolution thinks NewYork time zone is UTC -4:00, BUG
<roy_hobbs> raije http://www.mediaconverter.org/
<musikgoat|main> Raije: and totem doesn't play it?
<zaccour> Raije, have ya tried totem-xine? its more stable than vlc from my experience
<jtaji> Gartral1: it is right now, we are in DST
<Raije> I'll try that right now.
<jwoffenden> Hey everyone - I have an Ubuntu VPS and I need to give users access to the files in their home directories from OSX and Windows clients
<bruce89> Raije: what codecs are used?
<jwoffenden> I don't want to resort to FTP
<WebcamWonder> Raije: mplayer FTW!
<jwoffenden> ideas for me?
<zaccour> MK13, ok, what do i do to keep the updates from screwing up my wired internet?
<yi`zhi> perhaps daylight savings, jtaji.
<Gartral1> jtaji: ohh, yea, they switch 2 days ago, my bad
<jrib> jwoffenden: ssh
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: smb/samba?
<Azazel-AZ> thanks anyhow, and no I don't know if I'm the latest version but I'll check it tomorrow as the laptop will also have to be updated.  Got to get back to school work
<jwoffenden> NFS would be nice if I could work out some username/password auth, samba is a pain but if it's my best bet I'll do it, and SFTP requires 3rd party clients for mac and win
<WebcamWonder> jwoffenden: sftp? They have free clients for both OS X and Windows
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: jrib's suggestion is safest but slo
<jrib> jwoffenden: not for mac
<MK13_> zaccour: which distro are you using?
<zaccour> Ubuntu
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: I agree but it still needs 3rd party clients
<zaccour> 8.10
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: you've covered the options
<tritium> MK13_: hopefully ubuntu, given the channel topic ;)
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: I was afraid of that.  So you favor SMB over NFS?
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: NFS has less overhead than samba
<jwoffenden> jrib: I haven't had any luck getting finder to talk with sftp
<baz> i have a brand-new core i7 desktop with a 1gb 3d videocard and audio visualizations (like in totem when u play a song) are still jumpy - are visualizations meant to be run on mainframes only????????????
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: which equals faster transfers
<jrib> jwoffenden: oh, maybe I'm wrong.  I admit I use fugu.  But you have scp/ssh in a shell by default anyway
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: That's a bonus, but security is my main concern there.  Is it easy to sync NFS's usernames/passwords with my unix ones?
<zaccour> MK13, can you help me?
<napple> what does actually consume my RAM: virtual, resident, writable, or shared memory. All of them show completely different values. I basically want to find out how many of my apps can run in parallel if I have X MB RAM.
<MK13_> I meant the numerical version :O
<jwoffenden> jrib: yeah, I'm dealing with a bunch of artists and managers - even getting them to install fugu would result in griping
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: sorry, cant say, haven't used unix in a while
<bruce89> napple: hopefully resident
<jwoffenden> jrib: I want to avoid FTP to keep passwords from transmitting in plaintext
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: by unix I mean their system accounts on the Linux machine
<MK13_> does any one know a way zaccour could easily get a text version of the available updates so I could check them for what messes up his wired internet?
<drcrazy> am i missing the lppasswd command at this point, to be able to access the cups 631 site remotely ?
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: so that, for instance, if I go in and change their password via SSH it's also changed for NFS
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: what about webdav?  i don't know if that is native to mac
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: I haven't looked into that option
<nanotube> jwoffenden: just joined, so haven't caught your whole discussion - but you can use sftp, to which gftp is a good frontend.
<drcrazy> this is a possible solution if found, but I'm not sure it if there is too much addusers http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-407716.html and if lppasswd replaces those instructions.
<tritium> MK13_: ah, you meant the release
<jwoffenden> jrib: thanks for the suggestion though.  I've been using SSH for all my linux to linux stuff and most of my linux to mac stuff at home :-)  It's a pleasure
<cjae> I thought gparted was fairly good
<MK13_> tritium: yeah
<cjae> must be just from the live disk
<cjae> disc
<jwoffenden> nanotube: thanks for the suggestion - in this case a requirement I have is that Mac and Windows clients can connect without needing a 3rd party client
<bruce89> cjae: nice
<jwoffenden> nanotube: so it's looking like SMB may be my only option.  Sad.
 * cjae bows
<nanotube> jwoffenden: ah mmm yea, i guess smb it is, then. or maybe nfs? can win/mac do nfs?
<MK13_> zaccour: i am checking out something, please bear w/ me ( i am working on dialup here)
<jwoffenden> nanotube: mac can, but my searches are not looking good for Windows
<zaccour> ok thanks
<redheat> folks, again if anyone can help me with problem, while installing ubuntu 8.10 the partition on my hardrive, only one out of three harddrives is shown in its entirety as unallocated...
<nanotube> jwoffenden: hmm... well good luck... :)
<nanotube> jwoffenden: how about http?
<TuGa> hello!
<jwoffenden> nanotube: that's one thing everyone has, yes, but it's not quite as flexible as just being able to drag and drop a folder of 3,000 files and make it work
<zaccour> redheat, did you try disconnecting the 2 that show, installing on the one remaining, then connecting the other 2 agand and try?
<TuGa> i'm trying to install ubunto to a laptop that as 2 HDD
<cjae> anyway trying to resize an external hd 500 GB down to 420 to make room for ps3 backup but gparted has been running an awful long time
<jwoffenden> nanotube: part of the reason I'm setting this server up is that the company I just joined got tired of using http interfaces to share files, and is asking for ftp
<nanotube> jwoffenden: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_File_Server
<TuGa> i have walready created a partition ext3 on sda5 an a swap partition on sdb5
<jwoffenden> nanotube: reading - thanks
<rodrigo23> does anyone uses evolution in here?
<cjae> shrink 500 ntfs to 420 ntfs and create new 70 whatever fat32
<TuGa> but wen it starts the wizard to install it doesnt let me pick the one i want.
<TuGa> any ideia?
<RoastedTiresX> is there any reason wy I can't use the username "spare" with samba? I tried to use spare and it wouldn't work. But when I created a new account matching "spare" 100% but named "spareagain" it worked just fine. Why is spare not usable??????????
<redheat> Folks, does Ubuntu support AHCI, in other words, SCSI?
<drcrazy> nevermind, i just needed to fix the allow tags ;)
<baz> it is very hard to copy a file into a folder by dragging thru nautlius, because unless the destination is empty, it will always want to be put into a subfolder of the destination - is there a trick to avoid this?
<RoastedTiresX> redheat - I'm running AHCI now with Ubuntu 8.10
 * drcrazy smiles
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: to answer your question earlier, the only auth info i can find regarding nfs is via kerberos, which can get tricky to implement, but is doable:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto  as there is a PAM module that connects with krb
<cjae> shouldn't take more than half an hours right
<redheat> Roasted, Ubuntu reported my harddrive as unallocated don't know why?
<RoastedTiresX> unallocated - did you format it?
<WebcamWonder> baz: Drag into the whitespace? Alternatively you the commandline ;)
<RoastedTiresX> unallocated means it doesn't have a file system on it
<redheat> nope,
<cjae> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<zaccour> if i install just the security updates will my system stay stable?
<cjae> ! info ext4
<RoastedTiresX> redheat - is it an empty hard drive? Like do you have any data on it?
<redheat> he can see the partitions,  when I try it
<tritium> cjae: that'll be available in jaunty
<redheat> nope, it has partitions on it
<MK13_> zaccour: yeah, it should
<cjae> !info ext4
<ubottu> Package ext4 does not exist in intrepid
 * bruce89 has stopped ignoring ubottu
<bruce89> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<zaccour> MK13, if i install just security updates will flash work fine?
<cjae> tritium: tis stable in kernel now right?
<MK13_> zaccour: at least in respect to your wired
<RoastedTiresX> redheat - what file system is on that hard drive... what partitions, etc
<ksool_> Is there anyway to stop network-manager-openvpn from clobbering the routes that are handed down from my openvpn server?
<baz> WebcamWonder, the problem is when the destination is already full of folders... in windows u can find whitespace in between the folder - not in nautilus tho
<tritium> cjae: I believe so.
<MK13_> zaccour: yea, I believe so
<juan> how to get everything running
<bruce89> cjae: yes
<juan> exit
<WebcamWonder> baz: Depends on your view of nautilus... if you prefer the icons view with large icons, there is lots of free space
<zaccour> ok im gonna keep xchat open and look to see if anyone messages me by occasionally looking for that red flash on the lower tab. if anyone messages me about this i will check and look. until then, security updates only it is
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: Thanks for the link.  Yeah I don't mind if it's hard for me to implement - I can go through the trouble.
<baz> WebcamWonder, thats a good point, the view matters, i am a list kinda guy - my brain can't handle icon view quickly :)
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: as long as it's brainless for the end user
<Nivenaya> woffenden?!  how dare you show your face here!
<redheat> ok, I have 4 partition, three primaries, reserved for windows 7, another one for my current OS windws vista, and a third one for windows server 2008, all NTFS, and the fourth partition which is, of course, secondary, is divided into logical drives each of which is divided into three partitions and each has a ext3 partition along with a swap, I reserved them for my  Linux OS
<nanotube> jwoffenden: also consider webdav: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebDAV
<jwoffenden> Nivenaya: ??
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: as far as i remember about windows, nfs is supported with some unix_progs package that can be installed from the windows cd, or its installed by default in Pro versions, i think
<RoastedTiresX> redheat - Ubuntu should recognize any file system that windows deals with, to my knowledge... especiallyw ith FAT32 and NTFS....
<RoastedTiresX> I don't see why it wouldn't pick up the drive.
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: thanks :-) I was hoping that... I'm pretty sure most of them will have pro versions
<zaccour> MK13_, thanks anyhow
<jwoffenden> nanotube: HttpFS is rad....
<redheat> when I inserted the Ubuntu live CD and tried to install, I forgot to say, I have three harddrives, the other two are just for backups, and they all are conntected using AHCI, I have a gigabyt GA-965P
<MK13_> zaccour: no prob, I am still reseaching it
<zaccour> MK13_, if you or anyone messages me i will see the red flash on the lower tab and will check it
<redheat> exactly, that's my point RoastedTirex, and it gets weirder
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden, nanotube:  i'm liking this HFS too, i'm going to read more on it
<jwoffenden> Nivenaya: you confused me :-)
<zaccour> ok thanks me too
<Nivenaya> jwoffenden, not hard.  :)
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: yeah, really.
<nanotube> jwoffenden: musikgoat|main it's an interesting idea, if nothing else. :)
<redheat> when i use the live CD as a live CD, I mean I don't install ubuntu, it sees all my partition on my harddrive, no problem at all only during the installation it tells my that my whole harddrives is unallocated?
<reival> any one running a ubuntu on live usb  on p4 with 2gb ram or so .. is it fast ? wana know if worth the effort :)
<Nivenaya> redheat, is your drive NTFS?
<LakesProse> can't understand difference between an daemon being standalone or 'integrated'
<redheat> So I inserted Gparted live CD, and checked my harddrives, and guess what it reported the same thing, no parttion on my harddrives, Nienaya, it's a combination of NTFS and ext3 reserved for linux..
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: but it looks like a 3rd party software is needed to upload, the whole point of this endevour is for upload and download capabilities for the end users right?
<Nivenaya> redheat, if so I'd assume that you've got some kind of filesystem error going on.  Boot into windows and run chkdisk -f.
<zaccour> MK13_, i am really disappointed in canonical for allowing this flawed update to be released
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: in respect to that hfs
<Nivenaya> redheat, ah.  is the system still bootable?
<tritium> zaccour: which flawed update?
<redheat> anyhow, I inserted Opensuse 11.1 live CD, good idea I'll try that Nienaya..yeah, I 'm actually writing to you from it..
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main: yep :(
<musikgoat|main> Nivenaya: redheat  its chkdsk
<zaccour> tritium, the one that makes my wired internet stop working
<redheat> now this is the weird part, the Opensuse 11.1 sees my partition during the installation with no problems at all..
<jwoffenden> musikgoat|main, nanotube - what do you think of samba tunneled over pptp?
<MK13_> zaccour: and you are sure it is the update doing it, has it done it with the same update more than once?
<jwoffenden> cause I don't want to stick up an SMB share on the bare internet
<jwoffenden> (for obvious reasons)
<tritium> zaccour: do you have a bug number?  We've not seen any reports of problems.
<redheat> and Gparted reportes the same problem as Ubuntu..it is something that has to do with gparted?
<zaccour> yes, it only does it after updating and rebooting
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: ouch, transfer speeds will be crappy, and users would have to "tunnel" and disconnect unless routes were setup correctly
<Nivenaya> musikgoat|main, right.  Windows-fu is weak.
<zaccour> thats why i reinstalled ubuntu, to figure out which one it is and uncheck it
<jwoffenden> :(
 * jwoffenden cries
<Nivenaya> oh, man up Jon.
<RoastedTiresX> no, gparted shouldnt have a problem with it
<nanotube> jwoffenden: can you just put the smb on the intranet, and have everyone from outside have to connect to the network with ipsec? that's how corporate setups do it - all remote access goes through an ipsec client that connects the remote user to the corporate lan, and then it's "as if" they are on the lan.
<redheat> just don't know what to do? I'll try to run that check -f and see if it works, my thoughts too RoastedTireX, but I don't know why it's happening?
<tritium> zaccour: are you certain an update is to blame?
<jwoffenden> Alright well musikgoat|main, jrib, nanotube  - thanks, sorry to chat and run but the cafe I'm at is shutting down
<zaccour> yes
<jwoffenden> Nivenaya: .... you're creeping me out :-)
<musikgoat|main> jwoffenden: good luck
<nanotube> jwoffenden: don't know off the top of my head... but i'm sure there are foss ipsec clients for just about any os.
<zaccour> its just fine, until i reboot my computer after updating
<nanotube> jwoffenden: good luck :)
<Nivenaya> redheat, actually.  hum!  i think I had that problem once.  is this an external drive or a PATA drive plugged in through a SATA converter?
<zaccour> maybe i should install all updates then troubleshoot it from there?
<MK13_> zaccour: what exactly messes up (eg. network interface isn't detected anymore ( the lights don't flash), or it detects it but won't connect through it?
<redheat> I mean why does it work underopnesuse, and it doesn't under gparted? and why did this happen when I operated all my SATA II connections to AHCI?
<tritium> zaccour: but we've not seen any reports of problems.  sounds like a very isolated case, unfortunately for you
<tritium> Which NIC do you have?
<zaccour> yeah
<RoastedTiresX> when I had issues with AHCI it was when I didn't install Ubuntu AS AHCI
<cjae> yeah gparted it done, now to see how slow ps3 dumps are
<zaccour> im just gonna install security updates until the beta release comes out
<RoastedTiresX> like I installed Ubuntu with legacy and switched over to AHCI and I had problems... so I did a fresh install with AHCI mode
<RoastedTiresX> thats the only AHCI related issue I had... and this issue was the same when I ran XP too...
<tritium> zaccour: beta?  Are you running jaunty?
<zaccour> i dont have this problem in 9.4 alpha, so it seems it is being fixed
<zaccour> not right now
<zaccour> i was, then i didnt have that problem
<redheat> same here RoastedTiresX
<Nivenaya> redheat, it seems likely to me that whatever two distros you're using handle your disk controller differently.
<tritium> zaccour: which NIC?
<MK13_> zaccour: how exactly is the wired connect broken?
<zaccour> it doesn't connect
<redheat> exactly, one of them uses gparted, Ubuntu, the other opensuse uses something else..
<zaccour> its displayed, but won't connect
<MK13_> zaccour: but it IS detected still by the OS?
<zaccour> MK13_, so it seems
<tritium> zaccour: I've asked you twice now which NIC you have.
<musikgoat|main> redheat: opensuse doesn't use gparted? o.O
<zaccour> its probably just a simple command or script thing, just dont know what exactly
<redheat> I'm thinking of doing this, revert back to normal SATA not AHCI, and then isntall Ubuntu, and then go back to AHCI, and see how it goes from there
<zaccour> tritium, whats NIC?
<MK13_> zaccour: you should go ahead, update, then troubleshoot so the people helping you can know the symptoms
<tritium> zaccour: network interface card
<redheat> yeah, I think so musikgoatiman?
<zaccour> i dont know
<MK13_> tritium: this is from zaccour -"http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m710a36be"
<tritium> zaccour: lspci, or lshw -c network.  Either one should tell you.
<redheat> because the problem happened again when I inserted the gparted CD? it also reported my entire harddrive as unallocated
<tritium> Thanks, MK13_.
<MK13_> tritium: np
<musikgoat|main> redheat: interesting http://en.opensuse.org/Parted_Magic  it looks like a front end to gparted anyways,  both use libparted
<tritium> zaccour: please paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<MK13_> zaccour: i think your settings just got messed up in ^^ that file
<zaccour> tritium, how do i do that?
<MK13_> tritium: i already told him he should back that file up then replace after the update to see if that works
<tritium> zaccour: cat /etc/network/interfaces, then paste as you did before
<tritium> MK13_: ok, thanks.
<tritium> zaccour: also, in the same paste, please include your /etc/resolv.conf
<zaccour> tritium, do i type that in the terminal?
<tritium> zaccour: yes
<RoastedTiresX> Is there ANY reason at all why I wouldn't be able to use "Spare" as a useraccount with Samba???
<zaccour> how do i do it in the same paste?
<redheat> musikgoatiman, I'm tlaking during the installation..? not as a package included how both of them handle my harddrive under AHCI differently, for examplke, gparted and Ubuntu's installer both saw my harddrive as unallocated, while opensuse saw it as it is,and I'm talking during the installation only, becauese if used ubuntu as a live CD, it sees all my partition as they are no changes and it reports them correctly
<tritium> zaccour: cat /etc/resolv.conf, and just copy/paste it after the text you pasted for your /etc/network/interfaces
<redheat> anyhow gonna try it again and see Nivenaya, RoastedTiresX, folks, thank you so much truly appreciate it..
<RoastedTiresX> no problem, good luck!!
<zaccour> whats those commands again?
<zaccour> i think i did it wrong it said command not found
<tritium> zaccour: cat /etc/network/interfaces, and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<zaccour> do i hit enter between the commands?
<Patrick_O> Hello. I have a script I'm trying to run at start up. It starts three programs. I used the '&' character at the end of each line that starts a program so that the scipt would move on and start the others. This works fine If I run the script from the terminal. However, when it runs at boot up only the first job gets started and the next job won't begin until I end the first. Reading some tutorials, it seems as if 'job control' is no
<Patrick_O> t active when I boot. What can I do to resolve this?
<MK13_> tritium, zaccour: these sound similar, but these are upgrades from 8.04 to 8.10 "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081385" "http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-wired-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-8.10-684272/"
<RoastedTiresX> no problem, good luck!!
<RoastedTiresX> Is there ANY reason at all why I wouldn't be able to use "Spare" as a useraccount with Samba???
<bruce89> no
<storrgie> anyone know of good software to do networking/computer diagrams in ubuntu?
<bruce89> !inkscape
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<bruce89> !dia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dia
<bruce89> !xfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfig
<storrgie> bruce89: does it have icons built into it... or do i need to go find some?
<seamus_> what is the fix to get the default annoying uuid to work?
<zaccour> trit robert@robert-laptop:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<zaccour> auto lo
<zaccour> iface lo inet loopback
<zaccour> robert@robert-laptop:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<zaccour> # Generated by NetworkManager
<FloodBot2> zaccour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaccour> domain domain.invalid
<Killabeez> hey so 8.10 is the newest version of ubuntu?
<jtaji> Patrick_O: job control only works in interactive shells, the solution is just drop the &, you don't need it from startup scripts
<sebsebseb> untill end of April yes
<jrib> seamus_: be more specific as it wfm
<musikgoat|main> Killabeez: currently, yes
<bruce89> storrgie: dia probably does
<rww> Killabeez: Yes. The next version (Jaunty) is coming out in April.
<macman> hey all .. can somone do a ls -l on there Desktop directory .. i acidently changed my permissions
<storrgie> i missed that
<storrgie> can u say again?
<zaccour> tritium, did you get that?
<storrgie> window closed
<Patrick_O> Thanks jtaji. I'll give that a try.
<tritium> zaccour: don't paste it here.  use pastebin
<rww> macman: drwxr-xr-x
<storrgie> bruce89: can u say again?
<macman> drwx------ 2    501 dialout 4096 2009-03-10 20:44 Desktop
<macman> lol
<macman> rwat--, what is that 744 ?
<rww> macman: pretty much anything with rwx (7**) permissions for your user would work.
<bruce89> storrgie: dia probably does
<zaccour> tritium, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5d4d77ad
<Cotowar> anyone in here have experience with thinkfinger 0.3?
<musikgoat|main> macman: that is 700
<mrh> hi fellows
<mrh> Ok, this is the silliest question ever
<bruce89> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrh> but this is BS, it's SO SIMPL: WHAT DO I USE TO HALFWAY DECENTLY ZIP AND UNZIP FILES?
<zaccour> i found a forum help im gonna try brb
<bruce89> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mrh> I have 7zip
<CrazedLunatic> is there any logical reason why my evdo internet would be running normal, then get to the point where it would log on and work fine for 2 minutes then stop all throughput, then just recover on its own?
<etzerd> hello all
<CrazedLunatic> happened to me today
<musikgoat|main> !zip | mrh
<ubottu> mrh: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mrh> I have xarchiver
<tritium> zaccour: your ethernet card is not configured in /etc/network/interfaces.  How are you connected currently?  Wireless?
<zaccour> no
<CrazedLunatic> I am on alltel with a USB modem
<zaccour> tritium, i haven't installed the updates yet
<mrh> according to the xarchiver, all was well with an operation
<mrh> then
<mrh> what do you know? I trusted it and emailed it off, and
<mrh> the thing was empty
<MK13_> tritium: i think his wired network is currently working, it only stops after the update (he is at a clean install right now)
<tritium> zaccour: you're using ethernet?  Then it's something with network manager.
<mrh> serious, something as silly as that turns into trouble?
<tritium> zaccour: I'd configure your ethernet in /etc/network/interfaces
<seamus_> does anyone know how to get rid of the uuid naming schema and go back to using the /dev/sd* naming schema?
<bruce89> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<zaccour> tritium, it works now, but if i inatall all the updates it wont
<bruce89> that apostrophe needs removed
<tritium> zaccour: yes, I know.  It's something with network manager.  I'd bet on it working if you configure it manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<seamus_> the problem is not that the uuid names don't match, it just breaks on boot
<FloridaGuy> is there any better docks then avant
<MK13_> zaccour: if you went ahead and updated right now, would you be able to use wireless to get back to irc?
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: sure  Cairo Dock
<musikgoat|main> better is an opinion
<bruce89> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MK13_> FloridaGuy: I use cairo dock
<mad4cron> question about different behavior of crontab on 8.04.2 server and 8.04.2 desktop...
<dcjohn> where can i find linux-backports-modules in ubuntu packages?
<dcjohn> to get my atheros card working
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: are you really a text parsing bot?  finding messages and putting the best ubottu response to that message?  :-P
<FloridaGuy> sebastien, MK13_, ok ill try both of them see witch one i like better
<mad4cron> i've created ssh keys (no passwd) and tested on both desktop and server systems.  they both work no prob.  i run the following via crontab for my non-root user account, and it works perfectly on server, but not on desktop, and logs have proven to be no help: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -fa -d -m -S testscreen /usr/bin/autossh -M 0 -p 2222 username@192.168.1.1
<mad4cron> any ideas?
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seamus_> rationale or not, every upgrade or new install I've done recently has broken, causing more work
<FloridaGuy> on a cpu is a AMD Athon 64 a true 64 bit
<Feralwyn1> hey folks. I installed ubuntu on my notebook with apache, everything is working fine except apache wont prompt for basic authentication when there is a .htaccess file with "AuthType Basic", auth_basic.load is in mods-enabled and shows up in phpinfo()
<seamus_> so why can't i choose to use the standard /dev/ naming schema?
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: spoken like a true bot :-)
<Feralwyn1> any ideas why im not getting prompted for basic auth?
<musikgoat|main> Feralwyn1: you may get better answers in #apache if you don't get them here
<bruce89bot> FloridaGuy: why do you think it's called AMD64?
<kernel_script_> hi,good night, somebody had sucess in compiling the new aptitude? I did everething required, i think it may be a mercurial problem, someone else tried?
<scottsd> can you somehow have subgroups in linux? ie, I want A to be a subgroup of B so that all members of A are members of B.
<wolter> will my system create a new syslog for each kernel panic?
<zaccour> MK13_, yes i would
<musikgoat|main> FloridaGuy: yes, amd 64 procs have true 64-bit support
<FloridaGuy> bruce89bot, i remember when they 1st came out with 64 bit...some pc tec told me they wasent true 64 bit
<myron> Has anyone here ever used tovid suite in ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> FloridaGuy: thats intel's 64 bit
<FloridaGuy> ok
<MK13_> zaccour: then I would suggest updating, them let people troubleshoot with the information from the way the system is in a non-working state
<bruce89bot> FloridaGuy: I suppose technically the memory addressing is only 48 bi
<musikgoat|main> FloridaGuy: i think it was called em64t or something
<fuzeboxsoftware> is there a program in ubuntu to burn avi files to regular mpeg format for dvd players to a dvd?
<mad4cron> Feralwyn, did you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47669  ?  "You need to AllowOverride in your..."
<jtaji> fuzeboxsoftware: devede
<FloridaGuy> i guess it would be 64 bit..if im runing ubuntu 64bbit version
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: I'm playing around with a couple right now tovid seemed very buggy, but so far fuocotools looks promising
<fuzeboxsoftware> ty jtaji and myron
<stormchas2000> fuzebox     have you tried K9copy
<fuzeboxsoftware> so it will convert the avi file to be able to play on a dvd player: myron?
<FloridaGuy> i cant find cairo in the repo
<fuzeboxsoftware> havn't tried anything yet
<bruce89bot> FloridaGuy: cairo is something else
<fuzeboxsoftware> about to try devede now
<stormchas2000> i use k9copy to burn dvds
<FloridaGuy> bruce89bot, what under a different name?
<stormchas2000> it does a pretty good job
<bruce89bot> hang on
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: I am trying fuocotools right now, It is very user friendly and so far is working great
<wolter> is it normal to get occasional kernel panics?
<bruce89bot> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 252 kB, installed size 712 kB
<wolter> i want to know where to find my kernel panic log.
<FloridaGuy> k
<wolter> if not i will be unable to debug it...
<MK13_> FloridaGuy try "sudo apt-get install cairo-dock"
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: is it not in the package manager?
<musikgoat|main> wolter: /var/log/kern.log ?
<myron> Fuzeboxsoftware: but then again, I just installed it. I am converting a video now to be burned to a dvd, I should know how well it works in a minute.
<wolter> musikgoat|main, dont ask me.
<Feralwyn1> mad4cron, your a champ... default was AllowOverride None.. changed it to All
<myron> Fuzeboxsoftware: no it's not in the package manager, I'll try to find the link for the install tutorial I found
<musikgoat|main> wolter: sorry, wasn't asking, was telling
<fuzeboxsoftware> ty myron
<mad4cron> cool
<wolter> musikgoat|main, uh ok
<baz> anyone notice vlc sounds a lot better than mplayer or rythmbox?
<musikgoat|main> wolter: cat /var/log/kern.log | grep -i panic
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843
<wolter> musikgoat|main, the latest log is from jan 20..
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: just found that tutorial on google :P
<wolter> musikgoat|main, and there is no panic
<bruce89bot> fuzeboxsoftware: I could come up with a conversion script perhaps
<musikgoat|main> wolter: thats where kernel messages are stored
<wolter> maybe I am not having kernel panics. What defines such as such?
<musikgoat|main> wolter: you sure your date on your machine is off
<ajh2000> hello
<fuzeboxsoftware> alot of work for a simple program lol
<wolter> musikgoat|main, i have mar 10 date and I just had what I believe is a kernel panic.
<FloridaGuy> MK13_, here's what that installed....cairo-dock cairo-dock-data ....but i see nothing in the menu
<wolter> musikgoat|main, my computer gets completely unusable forcing me to hard reboot the system.
<bruce89bot> fuzeboxsoftware: mjpegtools has something that would work, hang on
<ajh2000> i need some help diagnosing a bug in ibex
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: Not really, it took me less than 10 min. to install everything
<illmortal> anyone know a good fraps program for Ubuntu 8.10?
<tritium> illmortal: fraps?
<bruce89bot> myron: mpegtranscode
<illmortal> you know, to record what you're doing on your desktop
<illmortal> tritium ^
<myron> bruce89bot: will mpegtranscode burn the dvd for you too?
<bruce89bot> no
<bruce89bot> actually, that's not what I'm thinking of
<doleyb> illmortal: try recordmydesktop
<LordFDisk> illmortal,  I like gtk-recordMyDesktop
<tritium> illmortal: istanbul, for one
<^paradox^> im having an issue with my hp dvd1040 dvd writer. i tried playing alvin and the chipmunks and i get an error message saying the source cant be read and asking me if im trying to play it without libdvdcss
<SineDeviance> i have a terrible problem
<bruce89bot> myron: it was probably ffmpeg actually
<^paradox^> i looked thru synaptic but, no libdvdcss was installed and when i search for it i cant find it
<tritium> illmortal: you might check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam
<^paradox^> help? lol
<myron> yeah, I have used ffmpeg
<tritium> ^paradox^: you need to get it from the medibuntu repository
<myron> I was looking for something that would combine conversions and dvd burning into one.
<^paradox^> tritium: will it fix the problem?
<MK13> tritium: did that other person get his wired connection fixed?
<tritium> MK13: we worked on it, and he's rebooting now to test.
<myron> That's when I found the fuocotools program
<myron> I just installed it and I'm testing it now
<bruce89bot> myron: $ ffmpeg -i my_video.avi -target dvd -aspect 16:9 -sameq my_dvd_video.mpg
<MK13> tritium: ok, i rebooted myself into ubuntu so I could be alittle bit more helpful
<tritium> MK13: ok, thanks
<bruce89bot> then use dvdauthor to write
<mad4cron> I've created ssh keys (no passwd) and tested on both desktop and server systems.  they both work no prob.  i run the following via crontab for my non-root user account, and it works perfectly on server, but not on desktop, and logs have proven to be no help: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -fa -d -m -S testscreen /usr/bin/autossh -M 0 -p 2222 username@192.168.1.1
<bruce89bot> myron: http://atomized.org/2005/03/converting-divxxvid-avi-to-dvd-with-ffmpeg/
<^paradox^> tritium: also, how do i go about using the medibuntu repository?
<tritium> !medibuntu | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LynuxDevil> is getdeb.net well respected?
<wolter> LynuxDevil, yes
<tritium> LynuxDevil: we don't advise using it.  What are you looking for?
<LynuxDevil> tritium: Pidgin 2.5.5 for the latest version of Ubuntu, I assume
<bruce89bot> LynuxDevil: bo
<bruce89bot> with a n
<LynuxDevil> bruce89bot: what do you mean?
<m1chael> has anyone tried a product like this?? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16875987016
<myron> bruce89bot: from what I can see, fuoco tools is just a frontend for several different programs including ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<bruce89bot> myron: ah
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: did you have to grab each of those programs on step 3?
<LynuxDevil> bon?
<chuy_max> hi guys, is there any disadvantage installing 64bit ubuntu instead of 32bit?
<LynuxDevil> what does that mean?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nm :P
<fuzeboxsoftware> already in the command line there
<bruce89bot> LynuxDevil: I was saying it was not nice
<MK13> chuy_max: driver problems and such
<LynuxDevil> bruce89bot: what was not nice?
<bruce89bot> LynuxDevil: getdeb
<LynuxDevil> bruce89: why?
<wolter> is there anything wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/129632/
<bruce89> bad packaging
<wolter> its my wpa_supplicant log
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: I would, they are all dependencies
<chuy_max> MK13 ugh, is it really that bad?
<wolter> i think it might have some info about my kernel panics
<LynuxDevil> bruce89: bad how? checkinstall crud?
<ajh2000> my intrepid ibex operating system freezes when I play sound, through Flash video or mp3 players like Audacious. Should I log this bug in Launchpad under "Linux Kernel" ... or something else?
<bruce89> LynuxDevil: generally they just uupdate, and don't remove obselete patches or whatever
<LynuxDevil> bruce89: oh
<MK13> chuy_max: i never tried it actually i have an AMD Turion 64 X2 but still use 32 bit Ubuntu
<ck80> test
<bruce89> !test | ck80
<ubottu> ck80: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<chuy_max> MK13 why don't you switch over to 64bit?
<chuy_max> it might be faster :p
<ck80> thanks
<bruce89> MK13: I've never had any driver issues
<myron> ajh2000: I would search the forums for a solution first. does it freeze with all mp2 players?
<MK13> chuy_max: I prolly will try it when Jaunty is released, but I am just fine w/ 32 bit for right now
<bruce89> !hi | ck80
<ubottu> ck80: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<myron> ajh2000: that was suppose to be mp3
<ajh2000> myron: it's failed on Audacious and "MoviePlayer"
<myron> ajh2000: for mp3 files and flash movies right?
<ajh2000> myron: haven't tried any others but it also freezes if I'm watching some web based video with sound... ie Youtube
<ajh2000> myron: yes that's right
<bruce89> anything interesting in the terminal?
<myron> ajh2000: try opening mplayer from a terminal and try to play an mp3. See if it gives an error message
<bruce89> great minds think alike
<Ficthe> hi, I was helping a friend install Ubuntu on his iMac (a newer one, that carries an Intel chip), and I fell short of answers. Apparently there's a thing called "reFIt" - I was actually thinking that it was a bootloader.. but GRUB seemed to be running, so I suppose not. Anyway, is rEFIt something that I can survive without, or is it something I necessarily need while putting Ubuntu on an imac?
<ajh2000> myron: ok, we might get cut off ;) but i'll be back
<myron> ajh2000: ok
<fuzeboxsoftware> fuoco sucks :(
<fuzeboxsoftware> can't get it to do anything and has an error when starting up
<fuzeboxsoftware> :/
<bruce89> you should just use ffmpeg and dvdauthor manually
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: I had the error starting up too, but it is working for me....
<fuzeboxsoftware> i clicked on dvd icon, created the output folder and clicked the button and nothing happened
<fuzeboxsoftware> nothing in the folder
<fuzeboxsoftware> for the output
<theeezy> how do i install the newest version of unbuntu without burning a cd
<sebsebseb> theeezy: 8.10?
<ck80> theeezy apt-get distr-upgrade
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: did it act like the application freeze, and what file type did you use?
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: what did you do?
<LynuxDevil> theeezy means upgrade it to the latest stable release
<LynuxDevil> ck80: that is a bad decision to use htat
<LynuxDevil> that*
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: .avi
<bruce89> myron: http://atomized.org/2005/03/converting-divxxvid-avi-to-dvd-with-ffmpeg/
<ck80> LynuxDevil why?
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: did it act like it was frozen?
<fuzeboxsoftware> mm...no
<LynuxDevil> ck80: it's better to use the Update Manager, it installs packages in a special order or configures things in a special way
<LynuxDevil> ck80: I know that
<bruce89> theeezy: do-release-upgrade or update-manager -d
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: did you put a dvd title?
<fuzeboxsoftware> dvd title??
<theeezy> update manager isnt working
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: run those with "sudo " tacked onto the front (without quotes)
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: why not?
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: what does it say?
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: you probably forgot what I just said above
<fuzeboxsoftware> now it acts like it is freezing myron
<theeezy> says no release found
<LynuxDevil> !upgrade-release
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade-release
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: did you use full 0.0.7e on the fifth step?
<LynuxDevil> !release-upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release-upgrade
<LynuxDevil> umm... a little help with the bot please?
<fuzeboxsoftware> fifth step?
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: acting like it is freezing without going to a gray screen is good
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: well, a command line opened up, but there was an error
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: I've never had that problem before when upgrading Ubuntu
<LynuxDevil> weird
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: xterm: Can't execvp ANY: No such file or directory
<MK13> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PowerMoos> Does anyone know of a download manager that would have a site viewer on it like Freedownloadmanager in windows?  Or getright? FileZilla doesn't accept HTTP links
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: hmm, I didn't open mine with a command line
<MK13> !release-upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release-upgrade
<theeezy> theres only an alpha version available
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: that's really weird
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: what did you choose for the conversion?
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: I didn't, as soon as I opened the program, I clicked "create a dvd" on the right.
<dingleberry> anyone notice that flash lags really bad with the latest firefox and flash and ubuntu?
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: then I followed the steps.
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: To find your Ubuntu version:
<LynuxDevil> lsb_release -a
<fuzeboxsoftware> i don't see it :/
<doleyb> dingleberry: i sorta see that yeah, but I blame my toasty CPU
<tritium> MK13: hopefully he comes back soon.  If not, I may not be around.
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: run that in a terminal
<myron> dingleberry: I've noticed it, sometimes flash videos don't show up on my box, but they do after I refresh
<fuzeboxsoftware> what tab myron?
<ajh2000> myron: I installed mplayer, played mp3 file for about 1 minute. It didn't freeze. There weren't any bad errors on the command line...
<dingleberry> doleyb, i dont blame my cpu because it runs fine on windows
<MK13> tritium: yea, i know... i'm getting alittle worried
 * CoskunD is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<tritium> !away | CoskunD
<ubottu> CoskunD: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<doleyb> dingleberry: mine windows is also bad!  in fact its more bad.
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: extra and option tab
<MK13> tritium: did he do any fixes PRIOR to updating, or just updating?
<ajh2000> myrone: should I just keep playing it til it freezes?
<theeezy> do i type sudo?
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: I think so
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: it can't hurt
<dingleberry> doleyb, your windows sucks
<to3000> windows sucks
<LynuxDevil> to3000: yep :)
<dingleberry> my windows is fine you must have viruses
<tritium> MK13: in short, we configured eth0 for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces.  Network manager should now ignore eth0.  He didn't update yet.
<LynuxDevil> dingleberry: no, that's not why it sucks
<to3000> ubuntu dosent get viruss
<theeezy> it says No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 8.10 Release:	8.10 Codename:	intrepid
<LynuxDevil> dingleberry: oh, and that too, for now... ^^^
<fuzeboxsoftware> xine error :(
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: what?
<fuzeboxsoftware> ready to throw ubuntu in the trash :((
<MK13> tritium: ohhh, ok
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: you already have the newest release
<myron> ajh2000: yes, play until it freezes, but you may not be able to see an error message, because it may freeze before the error can output
<theeezy> oh my bad
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: so...what doesn't work in Pidgin for you?
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: what did you do wrong?
<tritium> fuzeboxsoftware: what's wrong?
<MK13> tritium: i just looked at my /etc/network/interfaces (they work) and they look exactly like his
<LynuxDevil> theeezy: did you just think you needed to upgrade it to a new release?
 * last-ottom4n is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: was xine error referring to fuoco tools?
<theeezy> the old one would always say i logged out but i diddnt
<huggintime_> i cant get copiz to work please help
<theeezy> it would only work for like 5 minutes
<tritium> MK13: yes, but you're letting network-manager handle your interface.
<to3000> april 23 juntuy jacalope
<huggintime_> ive been trying for 4hrs
<fuzeboxsoftware> i dunno, going to try something else
<theeezy> no the pidgin messenger only works for like 5 minutes then says im logged out
<tritium> fuzeboxsoftware: what are you trying to do?  What issues are you having with ubuntu software?
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: ok. I can say that for me, the program just finished converting my video file to an mpeg, and opened k3b for burning
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: you may want to check out k3b, it is in the ubuntu repository
<theeezy> ?
<myron> tritium: he is trying to find a solution for dvd conversion and authoring
<^paradox^> ah yeh my dvd writer works now, thanks for the info on medibuntu
<myron> bruce89: wb
<to3000> 9.04
<tritium> myron: thanks.  Since he's ignoring me, I'll let you continue.
<to3000> 4
<to3000> 4
<to3000> 4
<FloodBot2> to3000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bruce89> hmm?
<^paradox^> btw i have no use for the law unless it except when it works in my favor ;-)
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: are you still here?
<tritium> ^paradox^: don't say things like that here, please
 * r42 is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<tritium> ubottu: tell R42 about away
<ubottu> R42, please see my private message
<^paradox^> alrighty
<Ignatius> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: sorry, trying this avidemux
<fuzeboxsoftware> hopefully this works
<mjec> Hey, I'm having some issues with crypto disks.. specifically /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt has disappaered (and sda2_crypt), though sda4_crypt is there.
<mjec> New install, just configured - any thoughts, or places I cuold look?
<^paradox^> ty again all, laterz
<miloman3> hi i was trying to install ubuntu studio and my computer froze so it restarted and i opened up synaptic package manager to see if it finished and this came up  (E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.)
<fuzeboxsoftware> ehh
<myron> ajh2000: hows the mp3 going?
<miloman3> can any one answer
<koshari> miloman3 whats the question
<myron> miloman3: have you opened the terminal and run the command?
<miloman3> idk how or where to find it
<base1O> applications > assosories > terminal
<myron> miloman3: "alt + F2" type xterm
<miloman3> oh it under applications thanks
<base1O> might as well drag and drop it into your task bar now because you will need to learn it alot more
<myron> or set up a keyboard shortcut :)
<base1O> to each their own ;-)
<myron> :)
<base1O> i speak from the newly windows to linux tranfers
<base1O> easy to understand language for noobs
<myron> good point
<myron> sadly I liked windows task manager so much, that I created a keyboard shortcut for gnome-system-monitor
<koshari> myron you havnt discovered scale yot have you
<base1O> ive been useing system monitor and terminal commands to check ports and network stuff
<myron> scale yot?
<bruce89> xkill is rather nice
<coreyman> how do i put the system in standby
<koshari> yet
<BigMike> what can I do to stop ubuntu from locking up solid when I run a video player
<miloman3> ok now its saying i dont have the privileges even though im the only account and the admin
<MK13> BigMike: lots of lube
<myron> BigMike: what is the terminal error message?
<koshari> miloman3 you need to use sudo
<BigMike> 10-W40?
<miloman3> ok
<koshari> miloman3 you are attempting to accomplish a task as root
<base1O> haha, can i drap and drop somones name to answer their question quickly? how does pigions irc work in that instance
<MK13> BigMike: that should do :D
<BigMike> no errrors lockd so hard I have to hold the button till it shuts down
<base1O> do i have to copy and paste the name?
<miloman3> so putting in "dpkg --configure -a" doesnt work
<myron> miloman3: no you have to use "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<miloman3> ok thanks again'
<myron> miloman3: no problem
<base1O> what is miloman running? debian/ubuntu?
<myron> ???
<myron> I assumed ubuntu since he's in the ubuntu channel
<base1O> then it would be sudo apt-get install <whatever program>
<BigMike> could that be a prob in the xorg.conf MK13?
<myron> right, but he has to configure dpkg first, because his last install was interrupted
<tritium> MK13: will you keep an eye out for zaccour?  I have to head to bed.
<base1O> or maybe i did not hear the whole convo oops
<MK13> tritium: sure
<tritium> MK13: thanks, and good night.
<miloman3> hey thanks it worked
<myron> miloman3: no problem
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  Does anyone know anything about Ubuntu's compatibility with Toshiba A355D Series Satellites?
<base1O> does anyone here play free civ? wheres the instruction man? i play civ rev on my xbox 360 but wanted to try free civ out
<miloman3> i only wish i had a better graphics card
<MK13> BigMike: I don't think the xorg.conf would be the culprit
<adhy_ogut> xchat
<n2diy> base10, did you try a man page for it?
<BigMike> ok MK13 got any ideas for me?
<MK13> BigMike: What release and architecture of ubuntu are you running?
<base1O> yeah.. but needing a man page to play a video game kind of makes it suck
<n2diy> base10, oh well.
<base1O> well.. thats why I have a xbox 360 :-)
<BigMike> I am running 7.10 didnt do the upgrade to 8 but it says I am using 8
<BlackAeronaut> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on a late-model Toshiba.  Can anyone help me?
<base1O> \what is it doing?
<myron> BlackAeronaut: What's the problem?
<PowerMoos> when I went to install a deb package, the version I want, I get "a later version is already installed" , how do I bypass that ?
<BlackAeronaut> Gives me the friggin terminal prompt.  NO login, nothing.
<MK13> BigMike: you might have upgraded to 8 it though the update manager, is it 8.04 or 8.10, also 64 bit or 32 bit?
<n2diy> base10, I'm not a gamer, so I won't feel your pain. :) GL
<myron> PowerMoos: install with the -f switch
<BigMike> 32 bit
<qingling> aaa
<base1O> ﻿BlackAeronaut; try typing startx
<eus> Does anyone aware of a problem with Remote Desktop Access in Ubuntu 8.04. Specifically, when you select `Required Encryption', no one from another Ubuntu machine can login by entering the required password.
<BigMike> I used the update manager if i use the upgrade it wouldnt run
<BlackAeronaut> base10: Okay, wit one while I try that.
<PowerMoos> myron, in the terminal ? dpgk -i -f file.deb /
<PowerMoos> myron, in the terminal ? dpgk -i -f file.deb ?
<FaMott> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zaccour> hey im back
<base1O> I still would like to know why i can get updates via gui for clamav, it says i need to be root.. how do i login as root!?
<BigMike> ok I gotta check for the exact version MK13
<base1O> cant* get updates
<MK13> BigMike: is there any specific warning that comes with the lock-up?
<myron> PowerMoos: try "dpkg -i --force file.deb"
<BigMike> nothing it freezes solid MK13
<Killabeez> im trying to load ubuntu 8.10 and getting a white screen at loading - any ideas on what to do? it might be that my video card is to new? ati 4000 series
<shyam_k`> my system is stuck during shutdown at "saving the system clock" i had an error previously and found out thats from hwclock, which i cured giving --directisa option at the hwclock.sh and now there is no error message it just stays paused for any time when asked to shutdown/halt/restart.. had a problem with HAL too, which cured when i re-installed that. In /var/log/messages.1.gz i have "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -153182222 ns)"
<shyam_k`> does that say anything?
<FaMott> Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device
<MK13> zaccour: sup?
<FaMott> How can I fix that? It comes up when I try to run my games now ><
<zaccour> i tried what tritum said and then i had no internet at all
<zaccour> so i had to reinstall
<FaMott> I tried to install SDL 1.2 from source so I could play Ivan x.x;
<zaccour> checking forums brb
<BigMike> Ubuntu 8.04.2 \n \l MK13
<FaMott> ?
<MK13> BigMike: what program are you playing videos in?
<BigMike> it will lock up in totem or vlc
<base1O> bigmike; down the correct codecs  , hes prob playing an avi
<shyam_k`> should i apt-get install insomnia-pills?
<base1O> get div-X
<BigMike> ok check for codecs
<BlackAeronaut> base10: Tried typing startx at the terminal prompt.  Got some sort of error...
<BigMike> ok
<myron> BlackAeronaut: What was the error message?
<base1O> div-x codecs
<shyam_k`> that would be cool to have a medicine repository under apt! who said apt is feature finished..
<BigMike> will try that
<BigMike> thank you all
<base1O> np
<zaccour> MK13, hey i figured out what ill do
<MK13> zaccour: what's that?
<BlackAeronaut> base10: Fatal server error: no screens found ... giving up.  (break)  xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server (break) xinit:  No such process (errno 3): Server error.
<base1O> what type of linux do you have installed?
<zaccour> MK13, i dont wanna have to deal with changing dependencies and such, so ill just install security updates, thats all i really need anyway, until the beta release anyway
<myron> base10: I think he said ubuntu
<zaccour> MK13, then i will try again in beta
<gladiator> hi. i have 64 bit ubuntu installed on my laptop.
<base1O> ok.. he will need to reformat everything and reinstall
<Killabeez> anyone know a fix to install ubuntu with the 4870 series ati card?
<MK13> zaccour: have you also tried just using 8.04?
<gladiator> i am trying to install skype which is a 32 bit package. dpkg gives me an error saying package architecture does not match
<zaccour> MK13, ill just install security updates, dont see any reason to change stuff if it works ok. if it aint broke, dont break it. right?
<myron> base10: did x not install properly?
<shyam_k`> is it on topic here to talk about proprietary softwares?
<base1O> myron: np.. i will figure it out though, my brain hurts
<myron> base10: or is it a graphics card configuration error?
<base1O> ??
<base1O> neither
<alkisg> How can I open .7z files created with the windows version of 7zip? I do have the lzma package installed, but file-roller complains "unsupported file format"...
<bruce89> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<base1O> i dont think i even asked a question in here
<base1O> if i did i forget, allright goodnight
<bruce89> !info pzip
<ubottu> Package pzip does not exist in intrepid
<bruce89> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.58~dfsg.1-1 (intrepid), package size 317 kB, installed size 936 kB
<jtaji> alkisg: install p7zip-full and  you should be good to go
<bruce89> you don't need -full
<alkisg> Thanks guys, I thought lzma should be enough and that the problem was elsewhere..
<gladiator> can anyone tell me how to install a 32 bit application on 64 bit ubuntu?
<FaMott> Hmm.
<x4d> Hello, I'm trying to get finch installed but I get a dependency error from pidgin-data because I'm not using the pidgin from the repos but the newest available version. So I should find the newer version of finch that corresponds to the new pidgin-data package... but I can't seem to find it in pidgins site, anyone know where I can download it from?
<bruce89> lzma is only the compression that 7z usually uses
<BlackAeronaut> Anyone, I'm trying to get 64 Bit Ubuntu 8.10 installed on my Toshiba Satellite, but all I get is a terminal prompt.  Can anyone help me?
<FaMott> Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device <- I can't Play most of my games because SDL doesn't load video, how do I fix it?
<myron> BlackAeronaut: What model Toshiba Satellite?
<alkisg> bruce89: yes, and also the package name for a file-roller plugin - so even without pzip, file roller can actually create .lzma files - but obviously they are different from .7z files.
<alkisg> E.g. if I create an .lzma file with my default ubuntu installation, the windows 7zip program can open it, but not e.g. winrar - which claims to support 7z...
<illmortal> Does anyone know of an application that runs lighter than Instabul? I find Instabul to be a strong processor hog.
<bruce89> well, it's the same with gz and bz2
<alkisg> Really? Dah... Anyway, thanks again...
<BlackAeronaut> myron: it's an A355D series Satellite.
<bruce89> I meant they were also compression programs
<swayed> Hi - Someone suggest the best way to clone my HDrive to a bigger one - Used Ghost 2003 bit by bit sector to sector and new bigger drive will not boot - Just say's GRUB on top left corner of screen and stops - will not fininshing booting ? ?
<swayed> Also tried using Acronis as well!
<bruce89> dd?
<zaccour> ok im installing security updates only, i dont really need the rest of that stuff
<n2diy> ! clone | swayed
<ubottu> swayed: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jtaji> swayed: take a look at clonezilla
<bruce89> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<alkisg> swayed: just reinstall grub - it should be fine as it is now.
<n2diy> swayed: or sbackup
<swayed> jtaji; Thanks - will do.....
<FaMott> !Display Variable
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FaMott> Aruumph.
<FaMott> Need to set it to...
<FaMott> DISPLAY=:0 ; export DISPLAY
<FaMott> csh: setenv DISPLAY :0
<userx> myron: mplayer and the OS crashed with no error message
<gladiator> how do i force install all the dependencies of a package?
<n2diy> FaMott: are you sure of that syntax, it looks funny?
<myron> BlackAeronaut: is this a new install?
<swayed> alkisg; I wondered about that - wasn't sure how to repair or get grub to work correctly - guess I could do that by booting to Ibex Live CD ? ?
<bruce89> gladiator: they should be anyway
<FaMott> I was googling to see how I could fix the error I keep getting when I have issues with SDL
<FaMott> " Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device." to be exact
<myron> ajh2000: hmm one second
<gladiator> bruce89: i am not using apt-get. using dpkg. it gives me an error that the package depends on something but was not installed
<BlackAeronaut> myron: Brand new.  Downloaded the ISO from the site, burned it to a fresh CD-R.  No matter what route I go, I always get the Terminal and nothing more.
<bruce89> gladiator: go into aptitude and install them
<swayed> alkisg; could you point me in the right direction on how to repair grub on the newer bigger drive if it will not boot - Would I use Ibex Live CD?
<gladiator> bruce89: u mean apt-get them? the package i am trying to install is not there
<baldfaded> im having a problem with ubuntu freezing up on me
<bruce89> gladiator: if I remember correctly, it'll be partially installed
<gladiator> bruce89: what will be partially installed?
<fuzeboxsoftware> wow, ubuntu definitely slower than vista when it comes to converting movie files
<bruce89> the package you are trying
<gladiator> how do i install them then?
<rinovan> after update ubuntu 8.10 mysound not work?
<myron> BlackAeronaut: And you have tried installing 64 bit ubuntu more than once?
<fuzeboxsoftware> surprising how alot of people dog vista, works really smooth to me, especially against ubuntu, ubuntu has poor response time to me :/
<BlackAeronaut> myron: No, this is the first time.
<bruce89> fuzeboxsoftware: nothing forcing you to use it
<baldfaded> you can always go back to vista if you want
<bruce89> gladiator: start aptitude, it should offer to install what's needed
<myron> BlackAeronaut: My best advice is to try reinstalling the OS. If that doesn't work, try installing the 32 bit version of ubuntu.
<eus> Previously I wrote: "Does anyone aware of a problem with Remote Desktop Access in Ubuntu 8.04. Specifically, when you select `Required Encryption', no one from another Ubuntu machine can login by entering the required password." Now I got the solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/325474
<n2diy> ! offtopic | fuseboxsoftware
<ubottu> fuseboxsoftware: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BlackAeronaut> myron: Okay, I'll give it a go.  Good thing I got all the ISO's on a hard drive with software to mount them.  ^_^;;
<myron> ajh2000: check your syslog "System > Administration > System Log
<debclair> hi everyone
<bruce89> !tab |  n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: no luck on the dvd authoring?
<dermoth> bruce89, you're back... FYI you can "prevu" a dsc file directly. Thanks for pointing me to pbuilder though as it helped me understand a bit what was going on behind it :)
<baldfaded> ubuntu freezes on me at random, what can i do to mitigate this>
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: using devede now, so hopefully i will be able to get something going
<debclair> anyone used monodevelop?
<gladiator> bruce89: how do i start aptitude? *newbie alert*
<mib> anyon knows what should i find in apt-get for "task juggler" ?
 * ScottG489 is away: Gone away for now
<bruce89> dermoth: that's how it's supposed to be used
<fuzeboxsoftware> myron: just reallyyyyyy slowwwww
<ajh2000> myron: ok i'm in there. what am i looking for?
<antares> hello
<bruce89> gladiator: aptitude at the terminal
<antares>  how monut and extract pcmcia cards?????
<jre2> what's a good way to determine whether a harddrive is safe to store data on?  perhaps a testing program I can run overnight to determine reliability?
<bruce89> fuzeboxsoftware: cpu optimisations
<dermoth> bruce89, the only docs I could find on prevu used the form package[/dist] which download the package from LP (optionally for specified dist instead of latest)
<sixofour> i have an ntfs drive on my pc, how do i access it ?
<webdiscount> hello i have been trying to clean up my ubuntu system of unused files how?
<fuzeboxsoftware> bruce89: what do you recommend?
<webdiscount> some one help?
<bruce89> fuzeboxsoftware:  nothing
<JacksonPan> hello
<baz> webdiscount, what do u mean by unused
<antares>  how monut and extract (hot) pcmcia cards?
<baz> sixofour, perhaps it appeared automatically in the file explorer (nAUTLIUS)
<fuzeboxsoftware> i have already taken off my video driver down, because ubuntu couldn't handle it
<fuzeboxsoftware> vista so far out performs ubuntu by a long shot
<sixofour> well there is a little detial, i'm on kubuntu, but that channel is dead
<bruce89> well, use it
<webdiscount> i mean i used wine to install office 2003 and it hides away some files
<sixofour> baz
<n2diy> bruce89, tab auto completion doesn't always work, your nick doesn't, tab chokes on the numerals.
<gladiator> bruce89: where will the packages be in aptitude? there are installed packages, not installed, virtual and so on.. and there are thousands of them
<fuzeboxsoftware> bruce89: well, want to use a linux distro, but ubuntu don't seem to be the one for me, might move to centOS
<baz> webdiscount, did it actually work thru wine?
<sixofour> i have two drives, one with kubuntu and one is ntfs, i need to split the ntfs into two parts, format one, copy a 9gb file onto it from the other half, then fromat that half and remove the partition
<FaMott> fuze: Have you tried a different GUI? like Xubuntu? Which is lighter?
<baz> sixofour, ah ok, let me think
<myron> ajh2000: edit > select all > copy & upload it to pastebin then post the link here (make sure you select today's date)
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: are you wanting something for media editing?
<doleyb> fuzeboxsoftware: i don't think switching distros will be a path to improvements..
<bruce89> gladiator: why aren't you using gdebi or some such thing?
<webdiscount>  yeah it did only that cant sometimes see where they tranfer my downloaded or saved files
<kindofabuzz> fuzeboxsoftware, try Crunchbang Linux, ubuntu using Openbox
<gladiator> bruce89: whats that?
<antares> someone nows about pcmcia cards????
<sixofour> i have gparted open, i'm just not sure how to do the rest @ baz
<n2diy> fuseboxsoftware, good luck, you have loads of linux distros to choose from.
<bruce89> gladiator: or is this a cli environment?
<kindofabuzz> hundreds
<celeritas> FaMott: XFCE isn't a great deal lighter because you probably end up pulling in all the Gnome anyway from some random app
<DaemonMDV> does anyone know if you can mount Ext4 noatime and writeback-only journal?
<bruce89> not that others  make video transcoding any faster
<sixofour> but the resize option is grey @ baz
<webdiscount> what bother me is how to clean my system and improve its perfomance as earlier was
<myron> fuzeboxsoftware: for media, try ubuntu studio or chainsaw linux
<baz> sixofour, you want to mount an ntfs drive or resize a drive?
<ajh2000> myron: where is pastebin? is it part of xchat?
<sixofour> i have two drives, one with kubuntu and one is ntfs, i need to split the ntfs into two parts, format one, copy a 9gb file onto it from the other half, then fromat that half and remove the partition
<baz> sixofour, this command will work: mount -t ntfs /dev/<whatever partition its> /mnt/<destination mount point>
<lstarnes> !pastebin | ajh2000
<ubottu> ajh2000: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<baz> sixofour, but it kinda sucks that its command-line
<myron> ajh2000: www.pastebin.com
<Ignatius> ajh2000: http://pastebin.com/
<baz> sixofour, gparted will help you find which drive it is, i.e. /dev/xyz
<sixofour> i know what it is
<baz> sixofour, but not to mount it
<sixofour> i'm looking at it
<baz> sixofour, what is it
<n2diy> Ignatius, how is felix?
<sixofour> ./dev/sda
<BigMike> i am trying to install the latest version of wine  - but it tells me to  install the version from the software channel - What does that mean a package manager?
<myron> has anyone ever had any luck with gentoo?
<baz> sixofour, i just saw your other msg, try to use my name so your msg's get highlighted
<Flannel> myron: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussion, thanks.
<mf_417> Hi, we have an internal Automation System that is web based (ajax+php), I wanna develop an extension fore firefox that periodically logs into our system and checks for new mail
<baz> sixofour, so u have an existing ntfs partition that already has files on it?
<mf_417> when I call login.php from where files are (Same Origin) there is no problem
<sixofour> yes
<mf_417> but when I try to fech mails by my client, I get this error: Access to restricted URI denied (NS_ERROR_DOM_BAD_URI)
<sixofour> its not a partition
<sixofour> its a drive
<n2diy> Flannel: is Xubuntu OT here? I know they have there own channel, but it is a little "lite"?
<myron> I know it's off topic, its just, I have never had luck with it... Just curious...
<baz> sixofour, right, same thing, and what do u mean by "remove" the second partiiotn when u copy the file?
<sixofour> so that its one partition again
<mf_417> Hi, we have an internal Automation System that is web based (ajax+php), I wanna develop an extension for firefox that periodically logs into our system and checks for new mail. When I call login.php from where files are (Same Origin) there is no problem, but when I try to fech mails by my client, I get this error: Access to restricted URI denied (NS_ERROR_DOM_BAD_URI)
<sixofour> only only spliting it so i can reformat it while saving the 9gb file at the same time ^^
<baz> sixofour, so u have 1 partition, you want to split it into 2 partitions then rejoin it back to one partitions, whats the point
<Ignatius> n2diy: who? I must be a different Ignatius to the one you're thinking of
<Flannel> n2diy: No, of course, they may have more luck in #xubuntu (if its XFCE specific).  Obviously, a Xubuntu issue may very well be identical to the Ubuntu issue (if its package related or whatever).  So, always best to enquire first.
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> did you read my post baz?
<sixofour> i have two drives, one with kubuntu and one is ntfs, i need to split the ntfs into two parts, format one, copy a 9gb file onto it from the other half, then fromat that half and remove the partition @ baz
<ajh2000> myron: http://pastebin.com/m1796cc1c
<n2diy> Flannel: 10-4
<Lyrra> Hey guys, I'm trying to do a fresh install of 8.10 and I'm having a problem with sound
<Lyrra> there is none
<baz> sixofour, thats what i have been reading and i still don't get it and i'mm very smart. You have 1 ntfs drive that has 1 ntfs partition that has files on it... correct?
<sixofour> yes
<sixofour> i want to format it to ext3
<n2diy> Ignatius: it is an amercian cartoon, felix the cat used to throw bricks at Ignatius.
<sixofour> but it has a 9gb file i need
<baz> sixofour, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<baz> sixofour, well say that kid
<sixofour> so i need to format half of it first,copy the file, then finuish formating it
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> the file is too big form my ubuntu drive
<sixofour> kubu8ntu*
<Ignatius> n2diy: Ah... well I'm half British and half Dutch so I probably wouldn't know :P
<baz> sixofour, ok i get it, you want to convert an ntfs while juggling around the contents so u dont lose data
<sixofour> yep
<Lyrra> does anyone know anything about a problem with sound from a fresh install?
<baz> sixofour, u know that this is dangerous no matter what OS/software u use and that if it is REALLY important u need to figure out a backup? how important is it?
<n2diy> Ignatius: ok, watch out for felix! :)
<qewrty> ciao a tutti
<tangerine_> hi
<gladiator> bruce89: dont know what you are talking about. i just didnt know the arguments --force-architecture and --force-all
<myron> gladiator: Bruce89 left
<tangerine_> can anyone here help me?
 * felixsulla throws a brick at Ignatius 
<n2diy> tangerine_: no, you have to ask a question first.
<gladiator> myron: ok
<tangerine_> Ok so the taskbar is frozen
<n2diy> bad felixsulla!
<baz> sixofour, i think u need to install ntfsprogs
<Ignatius> tangerine_: hit Alt+F2 then type killall gnome-panel
<baz> sixofour, to enable gparted to interact with ntfs
<sixofour> its a 36gb file compressed into 9gb,
<Ignatius> that might work
<tangerine_> what is gnome?
<sixofour> and i don't have enough cds anyways
<sixofour> to burn it
<sixofour> well, files*
<baz> sixofour, to enable gparted to interact with ntfs
<Ignatius> !gnome | tangerine_
<ubottu> tangerine_: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<n2diy> tangerine_: an xwindow manager, I think.
<sixofour> apt-get install ntfsprogs?
<stewart_> what pacakge is aclocal part of?
<tangerine_> oh I am on windows vista
<myron> ajh2000: I'm trying to find what is causing your problem. It is a pulseaudio error though
<Ignatius> tangerine_: this is #ubuntu
<tangerine_> o i am very new to this
<sixofour> lol
<n2diy> ! xcde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcde
<myron> ajh2000: did you say that you were using ubuntu intrepid?
<tangerine_> wakka wakka wakka
<n2diy> ! x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sixofour> tangerine_:  type /join ##windows
<stewart_> how do i install automake whats the package called?
<JacksonPan> may some can move linux to mtk platform?
<ajh2000> myron: yes intrepid, I didn't have this problem on hardy or feisty
<sixofour> apt-get install ntfsprogs? @baz
<JacksonPan> may some can move linux to mtk platform?I need some one
<n2diy> JacksonPan: what is mtk?
<baz> sixofour, yeah with sudo before - but let me check one thing first actually
<sixofour> ok
<purentropy> Hi, is there a queue or may i ask a question?
<n2diy> purentropy: ask
<JacksonPan> n2diy:don't you kno?
<JacksonPan> MTK
<JacksonPan> Mediatek
<myron> ajh2000: I had a problem with pulse audio when I first installed hardy, but I can't remember what the solution was
<deadlyninja> i have a CDROM drive connected to an old ATA-33 cable, but ubuntu is putting it in UDMA2 and it then fails to burn cds. hdparm errors when i try to lower the dma mode, anyone know what i can do?
<n2diy> JacksonPan: nope, never heard of it, GL.
<JacksonPan> a featurephone
<JacksonPan> www.imtkoo.com
<JacksonPan> you see this
<purentropy> I have posted on the forums and no one seems to know... I am have issues with 8.10 LiveCD.  The system hangs at this error [ 97.125547] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
<puppypusher> Anyone here run WoW on Direct X in WINE?
<myron> ajh2000: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<purentropy> can anyone make sense of this error?
<sixofour> puppypusher:  wow is one of the most played games with Wine, of course
<JacksonPan> oh, my god
<JacksonPan> you don't know Chinese
<JDStone> when a friend of mine unplugs his power adapter from his laptop, it goes into standby, any ideas?
<puppypusher> sixofour: I've installed the DirectX Redistributable under Wine, and it now works. However, my framerate is horrible. OpenGL is not an option, as every registry and config.wtf tweak known to man does not get rid of artefacts and blackbox logins. Any ideas?
<purentropy> It never gets to the Desktop so I can't type anything in terminal to see if it isn't recognizing some of the hardware... Any ideas?
<sixofour> I myself don't puppypusher
<puppypusher> Hrm.
<n2diy> JDStone: research APM, automatic power management, it messys with my battery too, and I'm running a desktop.
<sixofour> but i know its been played enough that there is a way to play with ogl, try #winehq
<myron> JDStone: check the settings in power management? System > preferences > power management
<puppypusher> sixofour, I've done everything they have said, including the actual registry fix for artefacting in OpenGL. It makes no difference. :P lol
<sixofour> oh
<warlord> what will i need from repo to compile a driver?
<sixofour> play wow on lowest settings?
<sixofour> lol
<JDStone> n2diy: hmm, i will. thank you
<sixofour> i ddi for ahwile
<sixofour> did*
<JDStone> myron: checked there, no go
<FloodBot2> sixofour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JDStone> nothing
<n2diy> JDStone: nada, GL
<puppypusher> Lowest and highest settings do not change the framerate.
<ajh2000> myron: gee, it looks intense! I'll check it out. Thanks
<purentropy> n2diy: did you get my question?
<JDStone> yep :)
<n2diy> purentropy: no
<sixofour> then it sounds like maby a system problem?
<koshari> warlord usually "build essentual"
<sixofour> what addons?
<purentropy> <purentropy> I have posted on the forums and no one seems to know... I am have issues with 8.10 LiveCD.  The system hangs at this error [ 97.125547] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
<myron> ajh2000: be sure to save that link in case it causes you more problems, you can always refer back to that post to tell others what you have done.
<sixofour> @ baz still here?
<puppypusher> I don't think it's system. Video chipset drivers are installed correctly, and native/DxDiag tests come out perfect.
<terminhell> Hi all! Ok im running 8.10 fully updated, and im trying to get this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ttywallpapers?content=100774 :  its a tty wallpaper. Im not exactly sure how to install/use em. I have the "Startup Manager" installed and installed (i think) in the bootsplash option, but when i switch to a tty screen its still just text based. Any ideas???
<sixofour> what addons though puppypusher
<purentropy> i cannot get to the desktop from the live cd so i can't run commands in terminal to see what happened.
<ajh2000> myron: ok sure
<n2diy> purentropy: no, did you use my nick?
<puppypusher> No addons, sixofour. Using the bare minimum
<AmyRose> !pm | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sixofour> heh
<JDStone> and it started all of the sudden out of the blue just recently
<sixofour> nvidia card?
<sixofour> try the omega drivers, they are old but they might work
<sixofour> they have a linux version of them iirc
<puppypusher> No, not nvidia. Intel 945GM chipset.
<purentropy> n2diy: <purentropy> I am have issues with 8.10 LiveCD.  The system hangs at this error [ 97.125547] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
<Patrick_O> Hello. I have this script:
<Patrick_O> #!/bin/sh -x
<Patrick_O> export PAPARAZZI_HOME=/home/patrick/paparazzi3
<Patrick_O> export PAPARAZZI_SRC=/home/patrick/paparazzi3
<Patrick_O>  /./home/patrick/paparazzi3/sw/ground_segment/tmtc/link  -d /dev/ttyUSB0 &
<FloodBot2> Patrick_O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Patrick_O>  /./home/patrick/paparazzi3/sw/ground_segment/tmtc/server &
<sixofour> uh
<sixofour> have you ever played wow with that>?
<sixofour> sounds crappy lol
<puppypusher> Yep, for a year. 40+ FPS
<sixofour> oh
<webdiscount> Baz i mean like you would do on a window os by cleaning up drive  removing cookies and the like
<sixofour> i didn't even know intel made vdeio
<n2diy> purentropy: ok, yes, I saw that, and I have no clue, sorry.
<puppypusher> I switch to Ubuntu, use Wine...can't get over 10fps, and 3 if I'm not staring at a wall
<baz> sixofour, yeah i'm here, so thats the answer - sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs - then restarted gparted
<warlord> koshari: thanks for that what about for the command "make" and "tcl"
<sixofour> look for 3rd aprty drivers for your chip
<sixofour> ati/nvidia both have omega drivers
<sixofour> dunno about intel
<puppypusher> Hm. I'll check, but I highly doubt it.
<crdlb> what is an omega driver?
<sixofour> omega drivers are 3rd party drivers for nvidia and ati cards
<sixofour> they are a bit old though, but they work fine
<puppypusher> Nope, not supported
<crdlb> it's a repository of nvidia and ati'd proprietary drivers?
<sixofour> no
<baz> webdiscount, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<sixofour> its a 3rd party driver
<sixofour> someone wrote their own driver
<crdlb> intel comes with builtin acceleration via xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sixofour> works with any nvidia and any ati
<puppypusher> Correct, crdlb.
<crdlb> sixofour: for X?
<purentropy> n2diy: do you know where I can find the meaning of this message besides google?
<sixofour> for windows and linux
<sixofour> dion't know much more than that :D
<terminhell>  Hi all! Ok im running 8.10 fully updated, and im trying to get this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ttywallpapers?content=100774 :  its a tty wallpaper. Im not exactly sure how to install/use em. I have the "Startup Manager" installed and installed (i think) in the bootsplash option, but when i switch to a tty screen its still just text based. Any ideas???
<puppypusher> It just bugs me that WoW won't run in OpenGL with all tweaks and registry adjustments, and in DirectX, my framerate is unacceptable low.
<sixofour> crdlb: :thumb115462687:
<mib_6yvcl3> what is your favorite gui ?
<sixofour> oops
<sixofour> wrong link lol
<mib_6yvcl3> I tried gnome, kde, e17, fvwm-crystal
<sixofour> http://www.omegadrivers.net/
<baz> webdiscount, it seems there is also an app called bleachpit that does it - i have never tried it but here's a site: http://blogs.vinuthomas.com/2009/02/04/clean-up-unwanted-files-in-ubuntu-bleachbit/
<sixofour> crdlb:
<Ignatius> I am aware that ubottu has a dictionary of ubuntu based terms. Is there a list online anywhere of all the terms it knows?
<sixofour> !term
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about term
<sixofour> !termlist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about termlist
<n2diy> purentropy: #ubuntu-kernel?
<jtaji> !ubottu | Ignatius
<ubottu> Ignatius: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ignatius> ah there we go... thanks jtaji ^_^
<crdlb> sixofour: err, 1) that's windows-only and 2) he's just tweaking the existing ATI and NVIDIA drivers
<koshari> warlord depending on the source, you usually only need make and makeinstall
<puppypusher> Anyone know about making WoW work under Direct X with decent framerate?
<purentropy> n2diy: cool thanks
<sixofour> guess i was wrong
<deadlyninja> is there a way to get my cdroms to use the old driver that showed up as /dev/hdX instead of /dev/sr0?
<bz0b> anyone have that problem where your tty console looks like it's having a siezure
<sixofour> puppypusher:  what direct x?
<puppypusher> DirectX9 under Wine
<sixofour> oh
<puppypusher> Installing the DirectX9 under Wine is what got my WoW working.
<puppypusher> Now I just need my framerates good
<sixofour> baz there was an error :(
<sixofour> ugh
<sixofour> it won't resize it baz
<sixofour> don't suppose you know where i can upload 9 gigs do you? lol
<puppypusher> Is there a WoW channel?
<sixofour> probably not on freenode
<puppypusher> Hmm.
<puppypusher> Apparently people can't ever get DirectX working under Wine, and I did. So...no one knows how to help solve framerate issues lol
<bz0b> anyone having a problem with their tty's where the print is unreadable and it keeps jumping around
<bz0b> i think my frame buffer is messing up or something
<sixofour> ive played wow in wine before
<sixofour> lol
<puppypusher> Using OpenGL, I'm sure
<purentropy> I cannot boot from the LiveCD 8.10.  I have Nvidia Nforce 630i chipset.  WDC 500GB SATA HDD. No externals plugged in besides monitor,keyboard,mouse,ethernet.  System Hangs at ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
<cak054> u
<ZykoticK9> purentropy, do you have SATA or IDE drives?
<purentropy> 1 SATA Drive 500 GB WD
<ZykoticK9> purentropy, so the error seems to be regarding you DVD or CDROM drive then the PATA suggests it's an IDE error???
<n2diy> purentropy: is it a clean drive?
<mythril> anyone know what might be causing long-term connections (http dowloads) to timeout (it happens with every site I visit that has more than 10k of info on the page)?
<purentropy> n2diy: the drive contains a windows xp single partition with NTSC all the way through
<moxisi> no chinese
<n2diy> ! cn | moxisi
<ubottu> moxisi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<purentropy> zykotic: I can see how it can be an IDE error.  Let me explain.
<sixofour> so i found my data drive in dolphin its "new volume" and its mounted as such, but when i click it, it asks for sudo then does nothing
<n2diy> purentropy: roger that. I tried to dual boot Hardy on XP recently, with no luck.
<m1chael> i got an asus eeepc netbook... it's got windows xp on it.. i'd like to dual boot with it... i read that there are some issues with hardware... anyone have an eeepc 1000ha ?
<puppypusher> Anyone running WoW in WINE using DirectX, not OpenGL?
<jtaji> m1chael: I don't have one (yet) but you might want to also ask in #eeepc
<doleyb> m1chael: I've heard the trouble is maybe ubuntu's atheros driver doesn't work right with the eepc's wireless chip.  But you can install a newer driver than ubuntu has,
<purentropy> zykotic: I had to remove 'quiet splash' from the boot optoins. i replaced it with 'noapic nolapic nosplash' -- which got me to a system HANG at the line i typed before.  If i also enter 'all_generic_ide' -- I get to [ 102.101170] sd 6:0:0:3: [sdd] Attached SCSI Removal Disk
<scotlfs> Hey I gotta question for a develop if there is one here that knows Wine and about compiling wine on Intrepid. I need Xlib/Xfree86 packages, I however don't know which package provides those resources
<doleyb> m1chael: (See this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489 )
<puppypusher> Anyone running WoW in Wine using DirectX?
<purentropy> so i went ahead an assumed the IDE error and just forced it to do IDE even though i had SATA just to try to get to the Desktop to run Terminal Commands.
<ZykoticK9> puppypusher, i certainly don't mean to start an argument, but I'm pretty sure that wine is still using OpenGL, even though you have DirectX installed, I've even gotten a game which requires DX10 to work with wine - but your still not really using DirectX to render things, it's going through an OpenGL translation I'm pretty sure.
<purentropy> Zykotic: so the first error occurrs without the 'all_generic_ide', the one i just posted, [ 102.101170] sd 6:0:0:3: [sdd] Attached SCSI Removal Disk... occurs when i use it.
<purentropy> Zykotic: either way I cannot get to the LIveCD Desktop.
<ZykoticK9> purentropy, what sort of system are you using here?
<n2diy> purentropy: you can run terminal commands without the desktop.
<puppypusher> Allow me to clarify: I've installed DirectX9.0C redistrubatble under Wine.
<mercutio22> ZykoticK9> why do you think so?
<puppypusher> And am using it, and not the -OpenGL option under Wine.
<jtaji> scotlfs: 'apt-get build-dep wine' should get you every lib you need to build it
<purentropy> Wine uses OpenGL
<scotlfs> jtaji, thanks
<puppypusher> Okay....let me clarify further...
<mercutio22> purentropy> in spite of installing directx in wine?
<purentropy> n2diy: how?
<sebsebseb> puppypusher: you want to be able to play Directx 10 games in Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> mercutio22, why do i think what?  the OpenGL thing?  I don't really think that DirectX under wine has direct access to the hardware, I believe that there is some sort of OpenGL translation going on under wine.  I could be wrong.
<purentropy> mercurtio: actually you make a good point.
<puppypusher> You can run WoW in Wine two ways: DirectX, or OpenGL. Most people force WoW to run in OpenGL in order for it to work. For me, it doesn't. But does when I set it to use DirectX9 for Wow. But my framerate is trash.
<jtaji> scotlfs: also if you just need the latest build, winehq has a repo for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> purentropy: you want to be able to play DIrectx 10 games in Ubuntu?
<puppypusher> No, no DirectX 10. Just DirectX9 with WoW in Wine.
<sebsebseb> guys LOL
<sebsebseb> good news
<n2diy> purentropy: use the boot options the install program gives you
<sebsebseb> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2009/03/10/directx-10-for-mac-os-and-linux/1
<purentropy> sebsebseb: no. i was answering a question for merc
<puppypusher> <----Am puppypusher
<sebsebseb> yeah yeah my tab complete got mixed up or whatever
<quibbler> purentropy: did you change bios to ide from ahci before you added 'all_generic_ide'
<purentropy> n2diy: i am trying to install the OS...
<purentropy> quibbler: no, i have optimized defaults
<n2diy> purentropy: from what?
<purentropy> n2diy: the livecd
<mercutio22> ZykoticK9> I see
<kiki_cwo> agus
<node357> installed teamspeak, can't get the mic to work on SB Live 5.1 card
<purentropy> quibbler: can you explain why i would need to do that?
<n2diy> purentropy: so when the CD boots select your langauage, hit F1 for help, find the root shell option, and bingo, your in a terminal.
<purentropy> n2diy: i only have the one line to type boot options when i press F6 from the boot screen.
<quibbler> purentropy: you have windows on the machine?
<puppypusher> *yawn*
<purentropy> quibbler: yes
<purentropy> n2diy: thank you!
<error404notfound> how can print system cpu, load, swap and memory usage in a file after certain intervals?
<n2diy> purentropy: GL
<purentropy> quibbler: windows xp (NTSC)
<scotlfs> jtaji: thanks, but I have patch that I need to apply to wine and compile and install it to an alternate --prefix until the main ubuntu release has the patch included....I used to be a source monkey, but that wasn't a distribution it was my own rollup of linux, anyway that was many years ago and deb and apt-get and such are very new to me
<n2diy> error404notfound: top
<error404notfound> n2diy: does top support output data to a file?
<mrweektor> unrelated new question: how can i tell if i'm using open jre or sun jre?
<jtaji> scotlfs: no prob, have fun
<skar> hi, how do i compile glibc from source on hardy?
<n2diy> error404notfound: you have to learn how to "redirect" or "pipe" it to a file, GL
<error404notfound> n2diy: top -b seems good..
<error404notfound> n2diy: I do know :P
<scotlfs> jtaji, no fun at all actually...there is a reason I don't do this anymore
<scotlfs> but I need my app to work
<quibbler> purentropy: I had a similar problem with my kid's computer and solved it by changing that in the bios then i could install
<puppypusher> Anyone running WoW in WINE without OpenGL?
<n2diy> error404notfound: cool, you know more than I do!
<error404notfound> n2diy: hmmm, not really :P
<purentropy> quibbler: i see, i'll look into this.  thank you for the help.
<magnetron> puppypusher→ that is an uncommon setup
<puppypusher> I know it is. :P
<puppypusher> And I'm running it without any graphics problems, or artefacts.
<puppypusher> I just need to know how I can boost my FPS.
<node357> installed teamspeak, can't get the mic to work on SB Live 5.1 card
<mgolisch> get a decent graphics card?
<magnetron> puppypusher→ choose opengl. :D that's how you boost the fps
<puppypusher> lol....
<magnetron> puppypusher→ i'm serious
<puppypusher> WoW will not work for me under OpenGL
<mgolisch> puppypusher: why not?
<puppypusher> I've tried every registry tweak and config.wtf tweak known to mankind.
<erictus> hi need hepl for my vsftp
<puppypusher> I haven't the slightest clue.
<mgolisch> puppypusher: it must be telling you something
<mgolisch> like an error message
<puppypusher> It's not.
<puppypusher> No errors.
<ZykoticK9> "registry tweak" lol
<mgolisch> or something
<mgolisch> what happens then?
<mgolisch> what makes it not work in comparison to running it in dx mode?
<puppypusher> Loader runs, WoW starts, and everything has artefacts with black login boxes.
<magnetron> puppypusher→ http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine and http://www.wowwiki.com/Troubleshooting_Wine
<puppypusher> Done everything on both of those pages.
<plus91> #blacklight@blacklight.gotdns.org
<mgolisch> you dont run compiz do you?
<puppypusher> Like I said, config.wtf is set up correctly, with all the aforementioned tweaks and registry strings.
<plus91> hello
<puppypusher> Nope. Compiz=trash
<plus91> Compiz is very cool
<mgolisch> no its not
<plus91> but i prefer use the classic shell
<plus91> :D
<puppypusher> In context, my friend.
<puppypusher> Compiz+Wine is a nono.
<mgolisch> puppypusher: whats your graphics card?
<puppypusher> All sorts of...crazy things happen.
<puppypusher> Intel 945GM Chipset.
<mgolisch> ..
<koshari> puppypusher  i would be suprised if you get good framerates with that gpu, its ancient
<agus> hyyyyyyyyyy
<puppypusher> It's in a 2 year old laptop. But fwiw, I got 50+ FPS under Windows.
<plus91> 	
<plus91> I do so to save resources to limit use the Fluxbox
<n2diy> gnu???
<plus91> :D
<mgolisch> if it doenst work in opengl mode forget it
<puppypusher> Not necessarily, mgolisch.
<mgolisch> sure
<mgolisch> the gpu is way too weak
<puppypusher> My card does support OpenGL, and have ran plenty of OpenGL applications with it.
<n2diy> mgolisch: what is gnu?
<plus91> if emerald nò try more 'heavy but beautiful
<mgolisch> n2diy: its not unix i guess
<mgolisch> :)
<puppypusher> I'm not arguing that it's weak, but I do say that an Operating System is not a GPU.
<plus91> gnu=linux is very operating system
<plus91> no WIndows
<plus91> !
<puppypusher> So, the GPU should still be....a GPU regardless of wether I run Linux or Windows. So there is no reason why my video card should handle OpenGL any differently in Linux than it does in Windows.
<n2diy> mgolisch: close, "gnu is not linux" But what does gnu have to do with linux, besides Unix?
<puppypusher> Changing operating systems shouldn't affect the physical capabilities of my hardware. That's a bunch of bunk.
<mgolisch> its basicaly what all linux distros borrow their userland from
<mgolisch> they all use ports of the gnu operatingsystems userland toos to linux
<mgolisch> tools
<n2diy> puppypusher: what is a GPU?
<koshari> plus91 emerald with reflections liooks very nice.
<puppypusher> Graphical Processing Unit.
<n2diy> puppypusher: so if one operating system can work with the GPU, and the other one can't, you don't think you'd see a change in system performance?
<plus91> koshari :D:D:D But many wasted resources
<puppypusher> Oh no, I sure can. But when both operating systems can use the same two different graphics technology....
<puppypusher> Well, you get it :P
<mgolisch> they cant
<mgolisch> linux cant do anything with dx
<plus91> n2diy  :D google is your friend :D
<puppypusher> There is no reason why my GPU would be weak in Linux, but more than strong enough in Windows...unless of course, Linux is a resource hog...OR, as the case is...my setup isn't configured correctly.
<n2diy> puppypusher: no I don' get it, some OSes have drivers, and some don't.
<magnetron> puppypusher→ it's a matter of drivers
<n2diy> plus91: ???
<puppypusher> Yes. And I have drivers.
<puppypusher> They are all installed, without a problem.
<mgolisch> still linux cant do anything with dx
<magnetron> puppypusher→ that's not the issue.
<puppypusher> It can under Wine, mgolisch.
<mgolisch> no
<plus91> asked why the thing was still sorry for the GPU
<puppypusher> Have you never been able to install Dx under Wine? lol........
<mgolisch> wine basicaly rebuilds stubs of the dll librarys in which they use opengl stuff internal
<magnetron> puppypusher→ you thought that your GPU did most of the work... actually most things happen in the driver
<mgolisch> it basicaly translates dx functions calls in something they think is the equivalent in opengl
<puppypusher> If that is the case, why would I need to differentiate between OpenGl and DirectX9 in my config?
<mgolisch> you cant realy compare that
<puppypusher> So, if my OpenGL is broken, or doesn't work...
<puppypusher> How come it works just fine in "DirectX"? :P
<magnetron> puppypusher→ no. you misunderstand it
<magnetron> puppypusher→ you could try asking in #winehq too, you'll get the same answer
<puppypusher> That's fine. But what I am saying, out of the 1,000 WoW/Wine Wiki's there are on the internet, there is a differentiation between running WoW in OpenGL, OR DirectX.
<puppypusher> Otherwise, it wouldn't have me configure it for either/or.
<arshad> How do Install Latest Flash PLayer in 4.8
<arshad> ??
<arshad> had downloaded the file in Deb package installer
<magnetron> puppypusher→ yes. that's because they are different API's for WoW
<magnetron> arshad→ double click the .deb file please
<puppypusher> Yes. But why would I need to tell Wine to use OpenGL, if it already does?
<arshad> than installed ,  but after that also Youtube  site says need to install latest flash player
<arshad> <magnetron>  Yes i did that
<arshad> than
<magnetron> arshad→ restart firefox
<Silkjc> I cannot work out why Nvidia won't work if I have all my ram in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6875418#post6875418
<Silkjc> Just makes no sense
<arshad> <magnetron>     OK
<ZykoticK9> magnetron, FYI I have a die-hard WOW friend and although he has WOW running very well under linux (with the advantage that he can switch windows and browse the web while playing and not have people sneak up behind him) he gets better frame rates in Windows then under linux, and thus plays mainly in Windows (i believe he's using the OpenGL in WOW but I'm not sure).  Good luck man (PS. your Intel Graphics are never going to compare to an Nvidia car
<ZykoticK9> d)
<magnetron> ZykoticK9→ thank you, but didn't mean to say that to puppypusher?
<puppypusher> ....did anyone say that intel was good? Hahahaha.
<mgolisch> you seem to
<arshad> <magnetron>     same message on the site
<arshad> ?
<ZykoticK9> sorry magnetron yes i meant puppypusher (note to self, beer + irc = mistakes)
<puppypusher> No, I said it is good enough. Read.
<mgolisch> hehe
<magnetron> ZykoticK9→ don't drink and idle!
<puppypusher> 50+ FPS in Windows is just fine for me, at the moment. I didn't ask your opinion on my graphics card.
<n2diy> ZykoticK9: and lots of fun.
<puppypusher> Thanks :)
<piyushchandraind> plz s1 help me, i couldnt install / run live CD of ubuntu...
<piyushchandraind> it works fine on my friend's comp
<n2diy> piyushchandraind: what works fine on your friends computer, the install cD?
<gloom_> Hi
<magnetron> puppypusher→ your questions are more and more turning into some sort of "explain to me why something would behave different in windows and linux/wine"
<arshad__> <magnetron>     same message on the site
<arshad__> ?
<arshad__> <magnetron>     same message on the site
<gloom_> is someone else having problems with xchat-gnome in 8.10?
<magnetron> arshad__→ ok, then i don't know
<arshad__>                                                                   Anyone else
<mgolisch> no idea, xchat-gnome is bad
<mgolisch> use xchat-gtk
<arshad__>                                                                                Help PLzzz
<mgolisch> or whatever is the other version
<arshad__> Problem with Installing latest Flash PLayer
<erictus> hello
<arshad__> for YOu TUbe
<gloom_> "is bad" is a little ambiguous:D why don't you like it?
<puppypusher> Yes, they are. Only in response to the questions I have been asked.
<rww> mgolisch: it's just called "xchat"
<n2diy> xchat-gnome work well with 8.04 LTS
<puppypusher> Excellent observation.
<puppypusher> What I would truly like to know, is how I can boost my framerate under WoW.
<n2diy> ty
<magnetron> !wine | puppypusher
<ubottu> puppypusher: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<mgolisch> puppypusher: in dx mode? get a better gpu
<mgolisch> we told you before
<puppypusher> There's no such thing as "dx" in Linux, remember? lol...
<piyushchandraind> n2di : sorry, i was away for some time..
<n2diy> mgolisch: what is dx mode?
<gloom_> Here, xchat from the menu icon does nothing, and running it from terminal gives me: XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build!
<puppypusher> It's the supposed "DirectX" that doesn't exist in Linux, only OpenGl.
<piyushchandraind> the cd is shipped from ubuntu,
<magnetron> puppypusher→ for help with specific applications (like WoW), you'll need to ask in the #winehq channel. good luck
<mgolisch> or get a faster cpu , or maybe both
<gloom_> sorry, not xchat, but xchat-gnome
<Dezine> Hoe can I set my servers internal IP adress to be static? I'm behind a router and it keeps changing.
<Dezine> How*
<piyushchandraind> n2dy: i was asked to use boot commands like noapic, etc.. i tried alll but no use
<mgolisch> puppypusher: the problem is just the wrapper libraries might not be optimal, whereas when the game uses opengl they can have it wrap 1:1 to the opengl api present in linux
<magnetron> Dezine→ depends on your router
<puppypusher> Now that makes 100% more sense. I can work with that.
<gloom_> anyway, not a big deal.
<magnetron> puppypusher, mgolisch→ please take it to #winehq
<n2diy> gloom_:  how long have you been playing with Ubuntu/Linuux?
<SilentJonathan> join #c
<Dezine> I have a Linksys WRT54G router with custom firmware so whatever needs to be done shouldn't be an issue
<mgolisch> so its less overhead and less possible mistakes and so on
<puppypusher> Understood
<magnetron> Dezine→ Consult the manual /support groups for that custom firmware
<mgolisch> but #winehq can probably explain better
<mgolisch> :)
<puppypusher> :P
<gloom_> Does anyone know how to make the gnome network manager applet, to start always with the wlan off? everytime I log in, it starts looking for wlan networks automatically....
<jtaji> Dezine: the easiest way then is to set so-called "static DHCP" on your router, it can give the same IP to a machine based on MAC address
<Dezine> What does that have to do with setting a static IP in Ubuntu? I doubt they'll be able to help.
<n2diy> gloom_: right click on it?
<erictus> screen -r
<LimeBurst> how should i start being a ubuntu developer?
<rww> !contribute | LimeBurst
<ubottu> LimeBurst: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<gloom_> n2diy, yeah I know how to disable the wlan adapter. But I want it to memorize the state, after a reboot. When the applet starts it automatically start the wlan device, and I think it shouldn't
<gloom_> n2diy, If I have the wlan disabled, and I reboot, I don't see why I have to disable it again.
<erictus> screen -ls
<n2diy> gloom_:  roger that. research /etc/init
<n2diy> LimeBurst: go to the webpage, and click on support
<disappearedng> Hey is there a software engineering channel around?
<n2diy> disappearedng: what language?
<Titan8990> disappearedng, there is a programming language for nearly every language
<doleyb> disappearedng: there's ##workingset, but not exactly
<LimeBurst> ok
<LimeBurst> thanks
<Titan8990> disappearedng, err meant programming channel....
<n2diy> disappearedng: try #language, where language is what you want to engineer with.
<clueneeded> Running ubuntu 8.10.  I have a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01).   Goal: be able to have a choice of resolutions rather than the 640x480 installed by default.  Already tried to go to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - got the screen for the keyboard settings, then it went back to the command line.  Xserver...
<clueneeded> ...did not bring up resolution adjustments.  The driver will not install at all, even from the command line.  Update Manager downloads 42 files, then does not list them and the "install updates" button is grayed out.  After some research, I am finding that the solution might be to to re-edit the xorg.conf file and specify resolution.  Questions: 1: is this true and 2: what exactly do I put...
<disappearedng> just soft eng in generall
<clueneeded> ...in the xorg.conf file for this particular video card?
<FloodBot2> clueneeded: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clueneeded> note: this is NOT nvidia we are talking about - plus some ancient generic monitor - in case that is relevant.  :)
<n2diy> clueneeded: are you aware of the ctrl+alt ++ and ctrl+alt+- keyboad commands?
<clueneeded> nope
<Titan8990> clueneeded, usually not due to needing to add resolutions to xorg, usually means you need to specify a driver in xorg
<clueneeded> n2diy - rather no...
<sixofour> so i have a 160gb ntfs drive, i want to format it for ext3, but it has a 9gb file i need, so i need to juggle it by formating half the drive,moving the file, then formating the rest, gparted is finally able toresize the drive but i cannot access the ntfs part to copy the file :/
<Titan8990> clueneeded, vesa (fallback drivers) have their limitations
<ripps> Hey, does anybody know a good internet radio client (shout, last.fm, etc.) that I can just place in my system tray and forget about it?
<Titan8990> sixofour, no 2nd drive with 9gb of space?
<sixofour> nope
<sixofour> my OS drive is 8gb
<Titan8990> sixofour, lol is it a thumb drive?
<sixofour> i couldn't resize the drive at first so i ran chkdsk and i can now
<sixofour> its a hard drive
<clueneeded> titan8990: what is the text that i am supposed to put in?
<clueneeded> right now, it
<Titan8990> clueneeded, I have no idea which drivers that card needs but I can show you what the section needs to look like
<clueneeded> titan8990: please do so
<clueneeded> titan: since the drivers won't install anyway
<piyushchandraind> when i run LiveCD it works partially and it opens something like DOS prompt saying.. "BusyBox v1.10.2 .......builtin shell(ash) Enter 'help' for a list of builtin commands.. (initramfs) _
<Titan8990> clueneeded, they are installed, they just are not being loaded
<clueneeded> titan: really
<sixofour> so any ideas?
<clueneeded> titan: i hope so  :)
<piyushchandraind> :-(
<Titan8990> clueneeded, if you have the xorg meta package (default) then you have all opensource graphics drivers
<Meckin> Hey my borther thought it maybe funny to delete my usr/bin files. Anyone know how to reinstall them?
<sixofour> ripps:  any music player?
<n2diy> piyushchandraind: have you verified the disk burn? If it does the same thing, I'm told, it is a coaster.
<Titan8990> Meckin, backup and reinstall the whole system....
<Meckin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/ dpkg returned an error code (100)*
<consoleart> hi all, i am using avant windows navigator and it seems to be very slow
<clueneeded> titan: i understand that any intel vid card tends to be linux friendly... so that would make sense
<ripps> sixofour: I just wanted something simple and lightweight
<consoleart> is there any other navigator that i can use ?
<consoleart> ubuntu 8.10 is the version iam using
<clueneeded> so what verbiage do i paste into xorg?
<Titan8990> consoleart, you can try cairo dock
<n2diy> consoleart: what kind of navigator?
<consoleart> avant windows navigator
<consoleart> Titan: cairo - is it good ?
<Titan8990> clueneeded, http://pastebin.com/d6a7645f0
<Titan8990> consoleart, matter of opinion
<clueneeded> Titan8990: thanks - gotta say i am a bit paranoid... last time someone here gave me someting in pastebin like that, it was to change the word
<clueneeded> visa to intel
<clueneeded> vesa
<clueneeded> and i ended up with a blank
<Titan8990> clueneeded, I typically recommend making a backup first
<simplexio>  http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/show.fcgi?category=116&conference=4500000000000371&posting=22000000042357367
<Titan8990> clueneeded, because there is a lot that can go wrong when editing xorg
<clueneeded> display - i wll need whatever commands i need to get back to a backup default
<Titan8990> clueneeded, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<clueneeded> cool
<Titan8990> clueneeded, things don't work just switch that up:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<piyushchandraind> n2diy : no, the cdis shipped from ubuntu.. and it works fine on other comps...
<Titan8990> clueneeded, I actually have 4 backups of my xorg, all different configs
<piyushchandraind> n2diy : i was asked to use boot options, i tried
<alexmac> Hello.  Can someone please help me with an ubuntu question please?  I did "apt-get install openjdk-6-jre" and my box has been on this step ""Setting up openjdk-6-jre-headless" for about 10 minutes
<alexmac> is that normal?
<clueneeded> titan8990: is the  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak the command i need to back it up in the first place?
<piyushchandraind> n2diy :  when i did "noapic" it showed the same screen but with 1 error on top of it.. "bios bug. local apic #0 not detected"
<Titan8990> clueneeded, yes
<clueneeded> cool
<n2diy> piyushchandraind: ok, so try that again, wit nopic?
<piyushchandraind> n2diy : k, i will..
<n2diy> piyushchandraind: ok, so try that again, wit nopic?, correction, nodma?
<piyushchandraind> n2diy : nodma??.. i didnt try that
<clueneeded> titan8990:  now... lets say i do a typo in xorg, my display is HOSED, and i need to get to get the backup xorg file going.  What's the command sequence
<lgc> How can I install Moonlight?
<piyushchandraind> n2diy : ya, and in some case i didnt remember it gave an error .. "unable to enumerate USB device on port2"
<Teng> Hey everytime i try and open a folder it has the loading icon then nothing happens, is there something wrong with Nautilus?
<sixofour> so i have a 160gb ntfs drive, i want to format it for ext3, but it has a 9gb file i need, so i need to juggle it by formating half the drive,moving the file, then formating the rest, gparted is finally able toresize the drive but i cannot access the ntfs part to copy the file :/
<Titan8990> clueneeded, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lgc> !moonlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight
<Titan8990> clueneeded, just don't accidently backup a bad copy of xorg.conf
<lgc> !silverlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silverlight
<n2diy> piyushchandraind: roger that, Getting late here, and I'm losing alertness. Play, experiment, it is you verses the computer, with help from here, you'll win.
<alexmac> Hello.  Can someone please help me with an ubuntu question please?  I did "apt-get install openjdk-6-jre" and my box has been on this step ""Setting up openjdk-6-jre-headless" for about 10 minutes
<clueneeded> titan: errr...  u type that into the blank display screen?
<clueneeded> with no cursor?  (got that before)
<nihilism> moo: os: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Business - Service Pack 2, v.113 (6.0.6002) up: 1wk 3days 8hrs 25mins 24secs cpu: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52 at 1600MHz (24% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 128MB res: 1440x900 32bit 59Hz ram: 833/1021.9MB (81.52%) [||||||||--] hdd: C:\ 7.6GB/53.7GB D:\ 20.86GB/53.2GB net: Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter - 54MB/s 70.21GB In 29.33GB Out
<piyushchandraind> n2diy : thanx  a lot.. appreciated.. bye
<clueneeded> titan: i assume one has to get to some sort of terminal screen first
<Teng> I sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus but it still has issues
<clueneeded> get out of the hosed display into some way to be able to type commands in
<Titan8990> clueneeded, no, you will likely have to boot into recovery mode and select "drop root shell" as often failure to load xserver will lock the machine up and ubuntu boots xserver on startup
<sixofour> or use a livecd
<Titan8990> clueneeded, then you will do it from the recovery mode shell
<clueneeded> titan: whatis the key sequence for recovery mode
<clueneeded> to get that, i mean
<Titan8990> clueneeded, you select it from the grub menu
<Titan8990> clueneeded, if your grub menu is hidden, esc at the right time gives you the menu
<n2diy> piyushchandraind: Have fun! 73
<Titan8990> clueneeded, and I hope your not trying to use what I posted... that was just an example
<Titan8990> clueneeded, you need to replace the "driver" field with the driver you intend to use
<ball> Is there a channel on here where I can find out more about setting up a local user group?
<clueneeded> titan: i SZX going to use that literally...
<clueneeded> WAS
<clueneeded> typo
<clueneeded> titan: if I am going to replace the "fglrx" with the exact driver name in quotes...
<clueneeded> titan: then does this look like correct syntax?  "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)"
<Titan8990> clueneeded, not at all....
<clueneeded> AHA!
<clueneeded> Titan: i KNEW I was missing a clue  ;)
<Titan8990> clueneeded, if I am reading corrently it needs to say:   "intel"
<clueneeded> oh
<clueneeded> rats
<Titan8990> http://alcor.concordia.ca/manpages/sys4/intel.4.html#sect5
<clueneeded> titan: last time i typed "intel" as per instructions here, it was to replace "vesa" with "intel" and i ended up with a blank screen.
<Nalf> Evening.. morning.. what have you.
<clueneeded> titan:  me a little paranoid, my apologies
<sixofour> so i have a 160gb ntfs drive, i want to format it for ext3, but it has a 9gb file i need, so i need to juggle it by formating half the drive,moving the file, then formating the rest, gparted is finally able toresize the drive but i cannot access the ntfs part to copy the file :/
<clueneeded> titan: i will study this  :)_
<Titan8990> clueneeded, nothing wrong with a little trial and error :)
<Amaranth> sixofour: sounds like the ntfs part is trashed
<ubuntu__> how to install xmlbean in ubuntu
<ubuntu__> plzz
<sixofour> other than that Amaranth lol
<Amaranth> !info libxmlbeans-java | ubuntu__
<ubottu> Package libxmlbeans-java does not exist in intrepid
<Amaranth> hrm
<Titan8990> clueneeded, your card is specifically listed in the compatability page
<jayavardhan> haui
<Titan8990> !install | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Boohbah> ubuntu__: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlbeans
<jayavardhan> hai
<bpb> sixofour: why not mount the ntfs, copy the file, the format?
<Titan8990> ubuntu__, wrong link...
<sixofour> can't access the ntfs
<Amaranth> ubuntu__ it's in the upcoming release but not the current one, you'd have to look into getting a backport or installing it manually
<bpb> sixofour: what does that mean
<sixofour> dolphin says "found a file, expecting a folder"
<consoleart> where can i find themes for cairo-dock
<Amaranth> !backport > ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__, please see my private message
<clueneeded> titan: problem is, my backup computer is not avaialbe, so if i end up with un unworkable ubuntu computer, i'll be pretty hosed not being able to come back here to find out how to unhose it.  But i will study what you tell me.  Gotta be brave, i guess.  :)
<sixofour> when i access the drive
<ubuntu__> how to install xmlbean
<jayavardhan> sixofour i have the solution  of sccessing ntfs
<sixofour> and then it just shows a blank window
<Amaranth> ubuntu__: There is currently no simple way to do it, you'll have to manually download it and compile it
<Brando753> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Titan8990> ubuntu__, http://xmlbeans.apache.org/documentation/conInstallGuide.html
<bpb> sixofour: there is a package called ntfstools i believe that gives you more access to ntfs
<Amaranth> ubuntu__: or wait about a month and a half and use the next release of ubuntu which will have it
<sixofour> i have all that
<mythril> is there a suite of tools that I can run to determine networking issues in ubuntu?
<sixofour> its ntfsprogs
<jayavardhan> ya
<Amaranth> mythril: what kind of networking issues?
<q0_0p> anyone can help me with internet connection sharing?
<bpb> sixofour: but, i would still mount it cmd line, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/win
<bpb> something like that
<clueneeded> titan: you will be amused to know i spent 7 years in tech support, windows app support...  this is making me humble again.  Time to split... and thanks
<sixofour> its already mounted
<Brando753> !FLOODBOT
<sixofour> its /dev/sda1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FLOODBOT
<jayavardhan> are u all from india only
<Brando753> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<Amaranth> q0_0p: shouldn't be much harder then installing bind and firestarter and ticking the "share connection" checkbox in firestarter
<Brando753> :(
<Titan8990> clueneeded, hehe, good luck
<q0_0p> i dont get the tick
<jayavardhan> please some do  chat with me
<q0_0p> in firestarter
<bpb> sixofour: so you have it mounted, and it will not let you copy file off?
<sixofour> it won't let me access it
<mythril> Amaranth: Downloads(http only as far as I am aware) abruptly stop transferring but don't time out
<ubuntu__> any one has any idea abut installation of xmlbean
<shay27m> Hello , does anyone know if Ubuntu have tool for resize images size (terminal) ? so the images will be much smaller in size and than i can upload them to the net ?
<sixofour> clicking the drive does absolutly nothing
<q0_0p> oh
<q0_0p> nm
<Titan8990> ubuntu__, http://xmlbeans.apache.org/documentation/conInstallGuide.html
<q0_0p> let me give it a try amaranth
<Brando753> anyone know hpow to get source for Ubottu and Floodbot for your own irc channel?
<sixofour> sometimes it asks for sudo, but still does nothing
<Titan8990> ubuntu__, not going to link it again
<Amaranth> q0_0p: Oh, and I was looking up the sysfs entry to change (which is all firestarter does)
<q0_0p> i want to share my wifi
<bpb> sixofour: sudo cp -p /mnt/win/path/to/whatever /tmp/
<q0_0p> through my eth0
<sixofour> what?
<sixofour> well, gparted formated half of it just now
<mythril> Amaranth: or at least, they don't time out quickly
<sixofour> well, split it
<doleyb> shay27m: imagemagick
<Titan8990> bpb, thats not going to get very far if its a dir
<Amaranth> q0_0p: you may have to configure bind to serve requests via eth0 only but otherwise it should just be a matter of that and the checkbox in firestarter
<Brando753> !search source
<sixofour> and a popup said new device plugged in
<ubottu> Found: ppa, roadnav, shortcuts, repos, som, truecrypt, repomirror, alsa-source, sources, kernel-source
<Amaranth> q0_0p: did you find the checkbox then?
<Teng> Hey everytime i try and open a folder it has the loading icon then nothing happens, is there something wrong with Nautilus?
<q0_0p> yeah
<Amaranth> mythril: only time I've seen that happen is bad wifi router or bad wifi driver
<bpb> Titan8990: because of the spaces?
<q0_0p> it says eth0 is not ready
<Titan8990> bpb, because it lacks a -a or -r
<mythril> Amaranth: I suspected my router already
<Titan8990> bpb, cp -ap   or  cp -rp
<mythril> mythril: I have no way to confirm it though, because my router is my dsl modem
<Brando753> anyone know how to get source for Ubottu and Floodbot to make your own varition for your own irc channel?
<sixofour> FFFF
<sixofour> WIN
<mythril> I can't swap it out without replacing it
<sixofour> it works
<Amaranth> !ubottu | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bpb> you dont need recrusive if you know the exact path
<sixofour> i formatted half of it and the unformated half now works,, heh
<mythril> Amaranth: lol, I just messaged myself
<Amaranth> Brando753: that second link
<Brando753> Amaranth: dosent help ;(
<Titan8990> bpb, although -a alone may imply -p, either way, NTFS permissions mean absolutly nothing on a linux filesystem and vice-versa
<Amaranth> mythril: yeah, dunno what to tell you there
<Brando753> Amaranth: 2nd link one sec
<bpb> yeah, which is why it doesnt make sense that he cannot 'access'
<bpb> not like there are permissions keeping him from seeing the file
<bpb> if he sudo's and mounts properly, and the file isnt corrupt, should be able to
<Amaranth> q0_0p: still trying to get firestarter installed to check it out, my package database is a bit broken right now, gimme a minute
<Titan8990> bpb, well, by default they are given ownership to root
<sixofour> i got it
<mythril> Amaranth: thanks anyway
<bpb> Titan8990: sudo would take care of that, which is probably why it works for him now
<sixofour> hrm
<Amaranth> mythril: when in doubt reset factory defaults
<sixofour> sda1 works, but i just formated sda2 and it doesn't :/
<sixofour> it has the "expected a foldeR" error
<sixofour> "found a file, expected a folder"
<bpb> how bout runing a fsck -y on that partition if you have nothing to lose
<Titan8990> bpb, yep, also sometimes it works to give the mount command -o users:   sudo mount -o users -t ntfs /dev/sdxx /media/morehere
<Brando753> anyway to download all those things via ftp?
<sixofour> guys, i just cut the fiel i needed
<sixofour> but the partition i am trying to paste it to doesn't work
<sixofour> :/
<sixofour> the one i just made
<Amaranth> q0_0p: huh, firestarter changed, it looks like it'll actually setup all of this for you now
<Amaranth> q0_0p: and you don't need dhcp if you have a small network, just setup static IPs
<sixofour> suppose i should mount it first
<sixofour> ^^
<bpb> sixofour: where is the new partition mounted?
<sixofour> its not lol
<bpb> yes mount'
<karsten> !@#$%^&*&() kernel upgrade borked my evdo card.  Device apparently has changed from /dev/ttyACM0 to ... well, I don't know what
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<karsten>  2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:28:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux BTW.
<q0_0p> i dont need dnsmasq and ipmasq?
<Amaranth> q0_0p: are you going through the first time configuration wizard for firestarter?
<sixofour> how do i mount it?
<q0_0p> no
<q0_0p> oh
<q0_0p> yes
<q0_0p> i've gone through it many times
<bpb> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/bleh
<bpb> i believe
<bpb> put a sudo in front
<Amaranth> q0_0p: it asks you which device is the one with internet, if it gets IP via DHCP, which device to use for sharing, and if it should setup DHCP
<sixofour> what is /bleh ?
<bpb> i usually do everything as root
<q0_0p> this is through a switch
<q0_0p> with no uplink port
<bpb> bleh is whatever dir you want to mount it on...
<Amaranth> q0_0p: err, you have two network interfaces, right?
<q0_0p> can i share my wifi
<Amaranth> one is getting the connection you want to share, the other is sharing it, right?
<q0_0p> through my eth?
<bpb> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /your/path/you/want/to/mount/is/this/better?
<sixofour> the point point does not exts
<sixofour> mount point*
<Amaranth> q0_0p: sure, I've done that and vice versa in hotel rooms with weird internet usage policies
<sixofour> exist*
<q0_0p> can i msg u?
<bpb> sixofour: cd /mnt;mkdir /mnt/ext3;sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/ext3/
<Amaranth> q0_0p: in the firestarter wizard choose wlan0 as the internet device and tick the DHCP checkbox and choose eth0 as the device to share it with
<q0_0p> i dont have the DHCP checkbox
<Amaranth> q0_0p: very first screen of firestarter
<sixofour> how do you paste in konsole?
<q0_0p> i see the check enable internet connection sharing
<Amaranth> q0_0p: it wants to know your internet connected device, it gives you a list
<sixofour> cd command not found
<Amaranth> q0_0p: page before that
<q0_0p> i've checked everything
<q0_0p> ip assigned via dhcp
<doleyb> sixofour: control shift v ?
<Amaranth> q0_0p: hrm, I'm actually using jaunty (Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha) so perhaps my setup is different
<sixofour> cd is not a command
<Amaranth> q0_0p: ok then, the page with the sharing box is what you're on?
<q0_0p> i enabled internet connection sharing
<q0_0p> on eth0
<karsten> Solved it here": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4205671
<Amaranth> q0_0p: check "Enable internet connection sharing" and choose eth0
<q0_0p> it has a tick for enable DHCP for local network
<q0_0p> but it wont let me tick it
<q0_0p> i've ticked enable internet connection sharing
<bpb> sixofour: cd /mnt, then issue: sudo mkdir /mnt/ext3; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/ext3/
<Amaranth> q0_0p: install the 'dhcp' package
<q0_0p> o i c
<q0_0p> thats wat im missing
<q0_0p> so dnsmasq and ipmasq is unecessary?
<Amaranth> q0_0p: oops, it's dhcp3-server now
<q0_0p> yup
<Amaranth> q0_0p: no, I don't think they are
<sixofour> ok
<revilodraw> ok i have a WEIRD problem - my computer is running perfectly as per normal, video playback is perfect, music playback perfect, desktop effects, glxgears 2600 fps, etc... BUT opening files and folders and some programs is sooooooo sssssllllloooooooowwwww all of a sudden.. this could be due to an update, or maybe i have a virus?
<bpb> revilodraw: windows or linux?
<q0_0p> should i change /etc/interfaces for eth0 for dhcp?
<Titan8990> revilodraw, update: possible, virus: no
<Amaranth> q0_0p: shouldn't change anything like that manually
<q0_0p> ok
<Amaranth> q0_0p: looks like firestarter should set it all up for you
<sixofour> you can't copy paste from one partition to another?
<bpb> why not? i change stuff manually all the time
<revilodraw> bpb; linux, windows is always slow lol (this is a fastish computer) 2gig ram, 2ghz core2duo
<q0_0p> it looks like this right now
<q0_0p> auto lo
<q0_0p> iface lo inet loopback
<Titan8990> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<revilodraw> Titan8990: well is anyone else having this problem due to an update?
<Amaranth> q0_0p: that's fine, that means NetworkManager is managing the interfaces
<bpb> revilodraw: sometimes its a simple thing like network, or issue in /etc/hosts that will cause X to be slow
<sixofour> so both drivers now work, but i can't copy paste from one to another :/
<Titan8990> revilodraw, don't use ubuntu, just help out around here....
<q0_0p> im not using network manager
<sixofour> drives
<q0_0p> im using wicd right now
<q0_0p> would that be a problem?
<bpb> sixofour: what command are you doing, you can copy over to partitions
<sixofour> it says access denied
<sixofour> cannot write
<sixofour> lol
<Titan8990> sixofour, you have to use sudo
<sixofour> how dfo you use sudo in dolphin?
<Titan8990> sixofour, and if you must.... sudo -i
<k3pp0> hi all, i have compiled iw from source, now if i fire iw from local folder (./iw) it do behave as the new version
<Amaranth> q0_0p: no, no problem
<Titan8990> sixofour, you don't get rid of the GUI and never use it again....
<k3pp0> but not if i sumply fire "$iw" from command line
<Titan8990> sixofour, well, you can, but I don't recommend it
<revilodraw> bpb: ok, how do i ascertain if that is the problem/
<Amaranth> q0_0p: just need to install that package and go through the firestarter configuration
<Titan8990> sixofour, sudo dolphin
<l3dplated_Linux> is there a way to make all new opened apps to open in the background
<sixofour> konsole is a waste of time trying to learn wehen it comes to moving files and such
<bpb> q0_0p: i like to modify text/config files in /etc opposed to gui, just make a backup and sometimes it helps to know how to rescue in case something doesnt boot, but thats rare case
<Myrtti> k3pp0: because iw isn't in your $path
<k3pp0> Myrtti, how can i do that?
<bpb> revilodraw: i would like in /etc/hosts
<Myrtti> k3pp0: your shell doesn't know where to look for it if the "iw" isn't in your $path
<q0_0p> dhcp server fails to load
<narada> anyone here has an EMachines EL-1200?
<Amaranth> q0_0p: hrm, yeah, looks like you have to configure it
<revilodraw> bpb:  look for what?
<Amaranth> q0_0p: Although I think firestarter does so, let me check
<sixofour> ok
<sixofour> works
<bpb> revilodraw: first off, see when the last time /etc/hosts was modified, and look at the first few lines.
<Titan8990> sixofour, I would have had them all moved, before you even got on IRC, from the console....
<bpb> sixofour: good
<Rodrigo_Lopes> q0_0p, whats a fail message??
<k3pp0> Myrtti, i understand...i thought make and make install were sufficient...how do i fix it?
<l3dplated_Linux> need to install this sound card for this pc
<q0_0p> says check syslog for diagnostics
<Amaranth> Rodrigo_Lopes: it isn't configured for any interfaces by default
<Myrtti> k3pp0: a) move it to someplace that is in your $path b) add the place it is to your $path
<q0_0p> i tried starting it in init.d
<Titan8990> sixofour, I know whats a waste of time and what isn't....
<Boohbah> Titan8990: wow, you win at linux!
<k3pp0> uhm how do I know what is my $PATH? :)
<Amaranth> q0_0p: not even the right package :/
<sixofour> i think tis a bit easyer to drag and drop then type in about 5 commands
<Titan8990> Boohbah, sweet, do I get a prize?
<bpb> k3pp0: echo $PATH
<Myrtti> k3pp0: "echo $path" in your terminal without the quotes
<k3pp0> lol me noob :P thanx i try stat
<user_1989> Good day gentlemen. I have ADSL based internet connection, line is always up and I did no configuration on both Vista and Ubuntu - I just load my operating system and internet connection is up without any tweaking. The problem is that I have installed Kubuntu day ago, and there is no internet connection when I load it. ifconfig returns eth0 wich is down, and doing ifconfig eth0 doesn't help. What's the problem? Still, there are no troubles on Vsita/ubuntu 8.
<q0_0p> i did sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<unop> Myrtti, $path would be something else now :)
<q0_0p> wrong package?
<bpb> q0_0p: server? you probably want the client
<q0_0p> oh
<Amaranth> q0_0p: yeah, seems things have changed since I did this last
<Titan8990> user_1989, any errors from: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart     ?
<Myrtti> unop: since when?
<Amaranth> bpb: no, he is trying to setup a server for internet connection sharing
<user_1989> ifconfig eth0 up  <- I meant this one
<q0_0p> aight i'll get dhcp-client
<bpb> q0_0p: type in dhcp{TAB}
<unop> Myrtti, since always - $path is not $PATH
<khmer42> If I have Hardy server installed and as a one off I want to install a .deb which is in Intrepid, how can I do it with apt-get?
<revilodraw> bpb:  it says "127.0.0.1 localhost', then some stuff about IPV6, and that's all
<Amaranth> bpb: he is using the neighbor's wireless and wants his desktop to use it too ;)
<bpb> and see if any bins are there
<Myrtti> unop: oh, right
<Myrtti> k3pp0: it's $PATH, not $path :-P
<q0_0p> it gives me 3 packages
<Titan8990> q0_0p, its called dhclient and should be installed as part of the core system
<Myrtti> k3pp0: as unop reminded me
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Amaranth, it is strange.... .
<q0_0p> udhcpc pump and dhcpcd
<q0_0p> oh
<q0_0p> dhclient
<q0_0p> k
<FloodBot2> q0_0p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<narada> I cannot login in a just installed PHPMyAdmin on my fresh Ubu Server 8.10, any ideas? how can I change the password? Is there a "default" pass in PHPMSQL different than the one I defined in MySQL install? help, please
<Titan8990> q0_0p, yeah, it has dhcpcd but I never got it to work on any debian based distro
<user_1989> Titan8990: Can't say because I'm on Ubuntu right now
<bpb> revilodraw: is the network plugged in, and can you ping www.google.com from the slow linx box?
<q0_0p> just installed dhcpcd
<Titan8990> user_1989, they are the same thing with different interfaces
<koshari> narada it should be the mysql one, are you loggineg in a s root?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> q0_0p, did you try to run dhcpcd in root??
<q0_0p> i haven't run it yet
<q0_0p> i'll do it now
<Titan8990> user_1989, but that doesn't mean the kde interface doesn't have some kind of gui that is changing things that it should not
<user_1989> ok I shall check that one
<q0_0p> its running
<q0_0p> sudo dhcpcd eth0
<narada> @koshari : yes, I am
<user_1989> Titan8990: Indeed. That's why I have no clue where the problem is
<koshari> have you tried user root and blank p/w to begin with
<Titan8990> q0_0p, dhcpcd doesn't work in ubuntu from what I remeber, have to use dhclient
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Hi Titan.. lets talk any words.....
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, sorry?
<revilodraw> bpb; no internet where i am, (i'm using my unlce's computer with wireless internet, not wifi) but last night i was on the internet and once firefox FINALLY opened it ran really well... everything was fast
<q0_0p> it says
<k3pp0> Myrtti, ok i moved brand new iw command to /usr/bin which is in my $PATH, but still i have to fire ./iw from /usr/bin/ to use the iw version i compiled instead of default ubuntu version
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Titan8990, .. kde sucks. its same windows
<k3pp0> any hint?
<q0_0p> eth0 timed out; and it gave me a new IP
<narada> I mean, I  am logging in in the web interface (localhost/phpmyadmin) as user "root" pass "myusualsqlpass"
<bpb> revilodraw: see told you =P
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Titan8990,  gnome like windows to....
<Amaranth> q0_0p: I'm digging through the source code right now trying to figure out what it is trying to do and what is going wrong
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, agreed, but gnome is better
<koshari> narada try a blank p/w
<narada> I tried
<user_1989> Rodrigo_Lopes: Is this a declaration of war to KDE users?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Titan8990,  you need to try xfce and fluxbox.. ist a more unix like windows manager
<unop> k3pp0,  does.   type -a iw    list more than one location for iw??
<koshari> narada so you set mysql up before installing phpmyadmin?
<narada> what is KDE? is somthing like Vista, isn't?
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, I use xfce on my laptops
<revilodraw> bpb:  told me what?
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, gnome on my desktop
<l3dplated_Linux> Is there a way to make all windows/apps open in the background?
<noren> hi all
<noren> is there a guide to learn how to cmpile my own dist frommm source ??
<Fudge> when installing along side windows 8.10 i get nearly to end of setting up and get an error accessing cd rom, any ide why this is happenning?
<bpb> revilodraw: my suggestion would be to maybe disable eth0 and see if X realizes there is no internet, also removing the IPV6 stuff in /etc/hosts probably wont hurt. Consult google "X windows slow when internet is not connected"
<narada> @koshari : yes, (I think i did properly)
<k3pp0> unop, yep /usr/sbin and /usr/bin
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Titan8990,  congragualtions...xfce.. dont steal ram in your system...
<noren> i wanted to try lets say ubuntu 8.10 64bit how sud i go about
<bpb> revilodraw: I told you from the beginning it was probably something network related
<unop> k3pp0,  and which location is first? :)  (hint)
<bpb> revilodraw: its almost like a bug if u ask me, not your fault
<Myrtti> k3pp0: does it have a hashbang or is it executable?
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, RAM is dirt cheap.... I use what I like
<Rodrigo_Lopes> user_1989, ..no im a peace boy.. but.. gnome and kde its a copy  of windows.... and I dont like
<k3pp0> ok location /usr/bin is the recent one i added some minute ago, and is the one i want to use.
<revilodraw> bpb:  no, it's not network related, it was slow to open firefox once the internet was connected, but it ran firefox fine (same while the internet is disconnected)
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, I do all my administration from the terminal, I'm willing to give up 1/4 of my RAM to some eyecandy for daily use
<k3pp0> problem is, to use newer version of iw i have to fire it as ./iw
<unop> k3pp0,  change $PATH around to have /usr/bin before /usr/sbin
<user_1989> Rodrigo_Lopes: Hm I found it very curious do reject some sort of software just because it looks like windows.
<k3pp0> instead of simply iw which launch old verson
<Amaranth> q0_0p: sorry, not finding anything useful (probably too tired)
<Fudge> personal choice, even if its distastful
<q0_0p> its all good
<beli> hi, i got initramfs ata2 SRST failed (ERRNO=16) error on startup, any ideas?
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, I use gentoo, and CPU is my primary limitation on all my machines (compiling)
<bpb> revilodraw: so all x.org is slow when the network is connected? or just firefox
<Rodrigo_Lopes> :p good for you... ....but kde and gnome.. steal every my ram and I dont like......
<q0_0p> just wanted to mess with networks and try something new and learn
<k3pp0> unop, what if i simply delete iw from /usr/bin/?
<Amaranth> q0_0p: I did find out that if you run `sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/dhcpd3 /usr/sbin/dhcpd` firestarter lets you enable dhcp for sharing
<revilodraw> bpb; would u be happy to post your /etc/hosts file in the pastebin?
<yoyit2> what the heck is the netx pp[
<q0_0p> sweet
<unop> k3pp0, I thought that was where you put it :)
<yoyit2> what the heck is the NetX bp
<narada> @Rodrigo Lopes , WTF???????? --> Get informed properly before saying something as hilarious...please
<bcarm17> hi
<q0_0p> ur right
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Titan8990, .. its.. good.. in terminal is better.. faster.. and more configurable...
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, don't really understand it... on my desktop with gnome and 2gb of RAM, I can open what seems like a unlimited ammt of applications and my ram usage never exceeds 500-650mb
<q0_0p> that works
<yoyit2> arg what i mean is what the heck is the NetX popup i keep getiting on firefox??
<k3pp0> unop, sorry, i meant /usr/sbin/, the old location of old command
<chrispitzer> hey - the volume on my laptop, when i use ubuntu, is far too low.  I've maxed all the mixer levels.  Is there a way to boost volume across the whole system?
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, agreed, also, in gentoo you don't get a choice
<revilodraw> bpb: everything runs fine when it is finally open, this happens whether the network is connected or not
<bpb> revilodraw: that wont help, i thought all x.org was being slow for you, sounds like your problem is just with firefox?
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, if I do use a GUI, its a web interface like phpmyadmin for mysql
<bpb> revilodraw: ok, so just firefox then...
<unop> k3pp0, well, it's upto you - but if you ever upgrade the package that has /usr/sbin/iw - it will come back
<bcarm17> can anyone help me with my idea for a new shell?
<yoyit2> jnlp client.. what the heck is this??
<bpb> revilodraw: what about compilling firefox from tar.gz file? or purging and rebuilding firefox from synaptic?
<unop> k3pp0, best to have something like.   export PATH="/usr/bin:$PATH"    in your ~/.bashrc
<revilodraw> bpb; no, all programs take ages to open then run fine, not just firefox!
<narada> But I run an Ubu server in a slow celero, 128 Mb RAM, goes so nice (even conky etc) with fluxbox...
<Amaranth> q0_0p: after doing that symlink I was able to enable connection sharing and I didn't have to do anything extra, just install firestarter and dhcp3-server
<bcarm17> the thing is i have a great concept for a window manager but i can't script to save my life
<Amaranth> q0_0p: maybe undo anything you've done so far to try to set it up
<q0_0p> k
<Nalf> Can anyone help me with an installer hangup?
<q0_0p> thx for helping me out amaranth
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Titan8990, yes.. .. you have much ram. ...I have 1gb.. ..... I think.. .. ubuntu, gnome, kde.. ...put persons longer of the true linux usage....
<Fudge> I have 64bit p4 do i use the amd64 image?
 * Nalf has 6 GB of ram.
<Nalf> Fudge: You can, if you want.
<Nalf> Fudge: I suggest it.
<Fudge> Nalf im having trouble when i get to the end of the install process in windows installing it along side windows, says it cant read the disk are there any other programs accessing the drive.
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, "true linux usage" is what you want it to be.... choice and flexibility are what make it great
<bcarm17> is anyone here a part of the dev for gnome??
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Fudge, ????windows??????
<Fudge> yes mate
<Titan8990> Rodrigo_Lopes, I don't like kde because of your point about it being like windows, but some like it for that reason and have that choice, thus making linux great for its choices
<Fudge> Rodrigo_Lopes yes
<Nalf> Fudge: Are you using the WUBI installer?
<Fudge> yes autoplay in windows
<Rodrigo_Lopes> :p yep kkk....try ubuntu.. its very good.. and.. further..try slackware.....its many better.....
<bcarm17> i don't think i'm in the right place
<Fudge> Nalf when i installed it last time it was fine, maybe i shoudl burn the disk again?
<jigp> hello is it possible to install chrom in ubuntu 8.04 gnome? how?
<Nalf> Fudge: When exactly is the issue occuring? Do you reboot, choose ubuntu, and run through the beginning of the install?
<bcarm17> can someone direct me to someone that can help
<Nalf> Fudge: Wubi and live install are two different things.
<Fudge> Nalf its at the end of loading the image in windows still
<revilodraw> is anyone finding ubuntu incredibly slow at opening files, folders and programs since the last update?
<p1oooop> does anyone know a good guide to ubuntu server edition?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Titan8990, .. I dont now... but its a many "flamewars" in net about windows, gnome, and kde.. interface...... and I think kde4 copy any windows interface.....
<Nalf> Fudge: Your problem seems a little ambiguous to me -- can you try stating it in a different way?
<jean99> bjr tt le monde
<n8tuserf> !fr | jean99
<ubottu> jean99: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Titan8990,  because this I think fluxbox, xfce.. and anothers "simple" interface is better....
<p1oooop> also, is there any way of making a windows driver run on ubuntu?
<Fudge> Nalf when i choose my language user pass and folder, it loads the image, it has to create the folder i guess and use wubi to go into the boot loader but that stage does not finish. it comes up with the error is there another program accessing the cd drive.
 * Nalf thanks n8tuserf.
<k3pp0> unop, i still can't get it work, i tryed to add the line u suggest to .bashrc but no luck
<bcarm17> ANYONE WORK WITH DEVELOPING GNOME???
<Nalf> Fudge: What version of windows do you have?
<p1oooop> XP
<Fudge> xp pro sp3
<p1oooop> LOL
<p1oooop> I knew it
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ploooop  what driver???
<Nalf> Fudge: Try a virtual CD Drive.
<q0_0p> what ip is in the range of subnet 169.254.0.0 with netmask 255.255.0.0?
<jigp> hello how to install chrome google?
<Fudge> Nalf and then use the iso to laod into it?
<p1oooop> Rodrigo_Lopes: any
<Nalf> Fudge: Or just extract the iso -- and run the wubi setup.. that might work too. My apologies, but I must be heading out. It's 1:14 a.m.. have to wake up at 6:30 a.m. .. bad news.:P Ja mata!
<Fudge> no problem mate, im burning it again if it doesnt work ill do that
<revilodraw> is anyone finding ubuntu incredibly slow at opening files, folders and programs since the last update?
<bcarm17> yep
<p1oooop> wow, 1300 people in here
<p1oooop> and like only me in #random :(
<p1oooop> sad
<bcarm17> so slow i reverted to 8.04
<ziroday> bcarm17: there is no need to yell, most of the gnome hackers are on gimpnet anyway.
<ziroday> bcarm17: no matter how much caps you use I doubt they're going to hear you.
<n8tuserf> q0_0p-> tried using ipcalc  ?
<bcarm17> ziroday: thanks
<simplexio> if there is some problem its in gnome or nautilus
<Rodrigo_Lopes> what is a better 3d driver??? ati proprietary.. or xorg free ati???
<simplexio> i haven't noticed slow down, but again i use more commandline that nautilus
<ziroday> Rodrigo_Lopes: there is no "best" driver. Its recommended to use the free xorg driver however you may get better performance from the closed source driver.
<revilodraw> is anyone finding ubuntu incredibly slow at opening files, folders and programs since the last update?
<simplexio> revilodraw: you could try to use top to find if there is some runaway program that uses all resources, or if you have huge wait% there
<Fudge> instead of repeating your question every five minutes
<simplexio> yeah.. thats is more productive
<TnadeN> uninstall programs... how do I do it...*sob*
<revilodraw> simplexio: good idea, but system monitor reports nothing hogging my resources
<TnadeN> when not in the add/remove list ofc
<ziroday> TnadeN: through synaptic. System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<q0_0p> wats the difference between subnet and netmask/
<simplexio> revilodraw: there is no huge %wa values, and no high cpu load.. then problem is somewhere in nautilus
<simplexio> q0_0p: netmask defines subnet
<ziroday> simplexio: tried disabling previewing?. How large is this folder you are trying to view?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ziroday, i use proprietary.. and work fine..but i have  prejudice, bias about proprietary software....then I dont now
<revilodraw> simplexio:  ok, how should i go about attacking this nautilus related problem?
<TnadeN> not in there, installed hamachi with make install as ordered by the readme
<simplexio> ziroday: talk to revilodraw
<q0_0p> simplexio can u help me with the dhcpd.conf?
<ziroday> Rodrigo_Lopes: well you need to decide that yourself :)
<ziroday> revilodraw: : tried disabling previewing? How large is this folder you are trying to view?
<TnadeN> now it's missing a  "libcrypto.so.0.9.7"
<ziroday> TnadeN: compiling from source is not recommended for many reasons; one of those being they are hard to remove. You need to go back to the dir with the make scripts and run sudo make uninstall
<simplexio> revilodraw: you could allways check that your hard drives dont have anything funny settings.. use bonnie++ to configrm that speeds are somewhat normal
<revilodraw> ziroday:  hi! it is not just folders, but files and programs too.... when they are *finally* open they run fine... glx gears reports a 2600fps, music and video play smoothly when they are finally open..
<ziroday> revilodraw: so you're saying there is a lag in opening a new window?
<fairy> oyin
<apelgate> Hello. where do I download .deb packages for ubuntu?
<ziroday> apelgate: what do you want to download?
<revilodraw> yes, and a new instance of a program, or a file.. or anything
<apelgate> postfix and mailx
<apelgate> maybe the dependencies
<ziroday> apelgate: and what is wrong with installing them the normal way?
<jigspan> hi anyone there?
<apelgate> too old ubuntu
<ziroday> revilodraw: right, have you just enabled compiz/desktop effects?
<apelgate> the "normal" way is unsupported
<ziroday> apelgate: how old?
<BetaClone> Anyone seen any guides for Jaunty and Wacom tables? Not sure I'll be using option A or B from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<ziroday> BetaClone: jaunty is in #ubuntu+1
<BetaClone> ziroday: thanks!
<revilodraw> ziroday: compiz has been working beautifully for ages, and i tried turning it off to see if it had suddenly become a problem but that made no difference
<apelgate> ziroday: 7.04 feisty
<jigspan> need help
<jigspan> need help
<Rodrigo_Lopes> jigspan, speak
<ziroday> revilodraw: try opening running gedit in the terminal, are there any helpful errors printed?
<ziroday> BetaClone: good luck :)
<illumin8> !ask > jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan, please see my private message
<apelgate> I gave up on apt-get because it didn't find any of the addresses.. 404 error
<ziroday> apelgate: right, thats because feisty is EOL
<ziroday> !feisty | apelgate
<ubottu> apelgate: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jigspan> i am not able to terminate internet by sudo poff command
<ziroday> !eol | apelgate
<ubottu> apelgate: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<apelgate> I know!
<apelgate> so I just need the packages.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> o good...
<ziroday> apelgate: if you want packages you need to upgrade or use old-releases (really not recommended)
<Rodrigo_Lopes> I go screan
<apelgate> no security fixes
<ziroday> apelgate: why can't you upgrade?
<apelgate> it is a production environment
<apelgate> upgrading means downtime and unexpected problems sometimes. We can't afford that.
<ziroday> apelgate: well its just going to get nastier the longer you leave it :). If you need them badly you can get them from old-releases
<l3dplated_Linux>  am looking to see if I can make all apps open in the background till I choose to use them instead of popping right up all the time?
<apelgate> I just need postfix on it and it will be happy until the next planned upgrade
<revilodraw> ziroday: no error messages, it just took about 30 seconds for gedit to open
<ziroday> apelgate: one sec
<simplexio> apelgate: ... so you cant affort test box, where you install latest lts buntu, test and deploy it?
<simplexio> apelgate: someone is trying to save from wrong place e
<Titan8990> apelgate, a test server is never a bad investment
<ziroday> apelgate: you need to replace the current repo's with the ones outlined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades. They will contain the postfix packages you need
<Titan8990> apelgate, I once had to do testing on a production server, it ended up costing the money more in downtime in the end....
<ziroday> apelgate: also, production servers should not be running old, possibly unsecure apps :)
<sixofour> ugh
<gerryxiao0> hello
<sixofour> is there something better than ark?
<jigspan> sudo poff command fail
<sixofour> this peice fo crap is failing hard :(
<revilodraw> sixofour:  password related?
<sixofour> i'm telling it to extract allfiels and its only extracting folders with out their contents
<ziroday> sixofour: there is file-roller, and a variety of command line tools
<cow_keren_abiz> hi...
<sixofour> so it extracted 10 empty folders
<sixofour> even though i selected "all files"
<cow_keren_abiz> I have suspected files maybe it virus...
<cow_keren_abiz> where I can send it?
<ziroday> revilodraw: I have no idea, sorry. Does it happen on a new user?
<ziroday> cow_keren_abiz: send it for what?
<Fudge> the error i get using wubi is, Could not access the CD, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again
<revilodraw> ziroday: excellent idea, ill try that
<sixofour> what is a command line to extract all of X into Y location?
<illumin8> jigspan: sudo poff dsl-provider
<Titan8990> sixofour, extract? what kind of archive?
<sixofour> .rar
<Titan8990> sixofour, that is a proprietary MS format
<sixofour> i'm aware of that
<ziroday> sixofour: unrar /path/to/archive /path/to/extraction/dir
<ziroday> Titan8990: it is not a MS format
<jigspan> but it say that there is no pppd process to stop
<illumin8> jigspan: ipconfig -a
<illumin8> jigspan: pastbin results
<Titan8990> ziroday, sorry, proprietary RARLAB format...
<Titan8990> ziroday, that only developed their proprietary software for microsoft OSes
<jigspan> what does it mean
<ziroday> Titan8990: err no, there are decompression and compression tools available for OS X, Linux and BSD's I believe.
<illumin8> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Titan8990> ziroday, they were reverse engineered and not developed my the company that did winrar
<sixofour> so unrar ziroday that doesn't work
<Titan8990> ziroday, http://www.linux.com/articles/59888
<sixofour> it jsut lists commands
<ziroday> Titan8990: see http://www.rarsoft.com/download.htm there are linux and OS X binaries
<TnadeN> ziroday, sudo make uninstall didn't work either, googled it and removed the files that it installed instead.
<revilodraw> ziroday: a new user is even slower!
<ziroday> sixofour: doesn't work how?
<gerryxiao0> irc7 on plan9 test
<ziroday> revilodraw: ouch, I dunno sorry. Sounds like a mess
<sixofour> six@six-Mind:~$ sudo unrar /mnt/ext3/outgoing.rar /mnt/ext2
<sixofour> Cannot open /mnt/ext2.rar
<sixofour> No such file or directory
<sixofour> tried it the other way around and it didn't work eitherr
<jigspan> how to stop pppoe connection
<revilodraw> is there a way to make ubuntu scan itself for problems???
<sixofour> lol
<ziroday> sixofour: try unrar e /path/to/file
<Titan8990> revilodraw, that is very vague
<Fudge> what is an easy to use virtual cd drive
<Titan8990> revilodraw, what sort of problems?
<illumin8> jigspan: type this sudo pppoe-discovery
<gartral1> anyone know anything about obscure webcams?
<Titan8990> Fudge, virtual cd drives is a windows thing, linux does it natively
<apelgate> we have test servers but we need to monitor this production environment right now to determine where it's failing. For that, we need postfix to notify us of whatever is happening.
<Titan8990> Fudge, just mount an image to whatever mount point you want
<apelgate> While others work on the test server
<Fudge> in map network drives?
<illumin8> jigspan: sudo pppoe-status
<Titan8990> Fudge, in the mount command
<sixofour> pft,forgot capital letters
<Fudge> Titan8990 i am in widnows sorry
<sixofour> lol
<illumin8> jigspan: what does the last command give you for results
<revilodraw> Titan8990: yes, lol, just yesterday opening folders, files and programs became ultra-slow (maybe due to an update?) but once things are open they run fine... system monitor shows nothing hogging resources..
<Titan8990> Fudge, then use #windows
<Titan8990> !ot | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral1> anyone know how to get drivers for a webcam?
<jigspan> access concentrator, service name & mac address
<illumin8> Fudge: are you asking what a good livecd is?
<Fudge> illumin8, no mate
<illumin8> jigspan: try sudo pppoe-stop
<jigspan> no when i try to disconnect my connection with poff cmd it say there is no pppd service nothing to stop
<illumin8> jigspan: sudo pppoe-status shows active pppoe connections.
<baz> hi, when i boot my bios shows 6gb of ram however ubuntu's ystem monitor says I have 2gb - what could be the reason for the discrepancy?
<Titan8990> baz, are you using a 32bit version of linux?
<baz> yeah
<sixofour> how do i change the permissions of two drives?
<revilodraw> quick question, does anyone have wireless internet (not wifi) working on ubuntu?
<gartral1> http://www.xtatix.com/products/web_cameras/XCA-PP2/ <- these are great cams, and i would like to get mine working to some extent, both mac and windows drivers are on the site, is there a way to wrap the drivers, if so, how?
<sixofour> so i don't need sudo to change them
<baz> Titan8990, shouldn't it then be 4gb?
<Aberration> Hi all!
<Titan8990> baz, 32bit OSes have a limitation of 4gb of RAM
<jigspan> illumin8: pppoe-status cmd not found
<Titan8990> baz, yes, but some kernels like the one ubuntu uses for the dell mini's, limit RAM to 2gb
<baz> Titan8990, i'd be happy with that, i downgraded to 32bit because of 1 program (flex builder) but i was expecting 4gb
<baz> Titan8990, i have a sick awesome machine, no mini :)
<Aberration> I installed fedora next to ubuntu, but I can't find no ubuntu in grub... I tried to paste the ubuntu's grub list into the fedora's grub list... it didn't work :(
<illumin8> jigspan: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Connecting_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System_to_a_DSL_Modem
<ikonia> Aberration: did you use a seperate /boot partition ?
<ikonia> Aberration: or a shared one ?
<Titan8990> baz, you could use the ubuntu server kernel which has high memory support (PXE)
<ziroday> apelgate: sendmail might be better, compared to a full MTA
<Aberration> Aberration: hell I don't know!
<EspenBe> any of you succeeding having two external monitors connected to your laptop (one VGA and one DVI)?
<jigspan> illumin8: thanks i ll try to see that
<baz> Titan8990, so are u saying it is normal? I am running a standard 8.10 32bit desktop livecd install...
<Aberration> ikonia sorry... again : Hell I don't know!
<Rodrigo_Lopes> yes.. in fact kde and gnome is a peace of crap...
<ikonia> Aberration: the bottom line is when you install 2 linux distros to different /boot directories/partitions you create a conflifct as there will be two menu.lst files
<Titan8990> baz, not saying that....
<ikonia> Aberration: which menas grub will only reference one (you have to work out which one) but each OS will update it's own menu.lst file which keeps them out of sync
<Aberration> ikonia I got 2 list files!
<gartral1> Rodrigo_Lopes: those are completly seperate environments
<apelgate> ziroday: yes. maybe
<kraut> moin
<ikonia> Aberration: yes, thats not good
<baz> Titan8990, ok so i should be getting the 4gb... right?
<apelgate> It's untested with our scripts but should work
<ziroday> apelgate: if you only need it to send you a mail when something fails thats a much better way then slapping in postfix
<Titan8990> baz, couldn't say for sure, never tried to run > 2gb with stock ubuntu kernel
<Rodrigo_Lopes> but gartrall.. the two.. is .. lost the unix tru spirit
<Rodrigo_Lopes> *true
<revilodraw> quick question, does anyone have wireless internet (not wifi) working on ubuntu?
<Aberration> ikonia oooki... do you have an idea of the solution?
<ikonia> revilodraw: yes
<Titan8990> revilodraw, not wifi?
<ikonia> Aberration: well, there are manu solutions, however you want to "fix" this so you don't have to keep fixing it
<baz> Titan8990, it's a bit hardcore to swap out the kernel no?
<ari_stress> is 64bit the same as dual-core?
<ikonia> Aberration: the answer to that is re-install both OS's - but make sure you use a shared /boot partition
<ikonia> Aberration: no
<ikonia> Aberration: sorry - "no" wasn't for you
<ikonia> ari_stress: no
<Titan8990> baz, shouldn't be, it's a bit hardcore to compile your own kernel, which breaks ubuntu
<Titan8990> baz, installing the server kernel should be as easy as using the package manager to install and configuring grub to boot it by default
<Aberration> ikonia argh... but... what if I delete fedora and restore grub?
<ziroday> ari_stress: all dual-core systems are 64bit IIRC
<ikonia> Aberration: that won't change anything
<illumin8> Aberration: are you attemtping to duel boot ubuntu and fedora?
<illumin8> Aberration:  i did this earlier this month and can tell you what area of grub to edit to resolve conflicts.
<baz> Titan8990, what should i google "swap kernel ubuntu"... no, no "swap" is too confusing... "replace kernel ubuntu"?
<ari_stress> oh
<Titan8990> baz, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server-`uname -r`
<Titan8990> baz, or something similar, use apt-cache search
<baz> Titan8990, i also installed vmware server - i have a sneaky suspicion it maybe reserved some ram for itself... i'm going to investigate whether thats even possible and so low-level that ubuntu doesn't report what it stole - unfortunately i never checked my ram before the vmware install so i dont know if it was like that before
<revilodraw> Titan8990: yeah, like wireless internet from a phone company, u need a usb device or network card.... ie; in australia, telstra bigpond wireless 3g
<Aberration> illumin8 actually I got a triple boot vista/fedora/ubuntu but please tell me what you found out
<Titan8990> baz, check: cat /proc/meminfo
<Titan8990> baz, nothing is hidden from that
<baz> Titan8990, it is truly a great era in linux when u can apt-get kernels!!!
<revilodraw> I am starting to think my problem is solely nautilus' fault.. any idea?
<ikonia> Aberration: if you want to do it right, delete ubuntu and fedora, restore your windows boot loader, then re-install the linux distros you want, but use a shared /boot partition
<media_> what file to I edit to add modules during boot?
<apelgate> ziroday: I will test that.. it probably has less dependencies as well
<octavio> trs
<media_> 8.10 intrepid
<ziroday> media: /etc/modules
<Titan8990> baz, hehe, most distros have a some type of method of installing a kernel via package management
<octavio> what is a better so windows or nowdays ubuntu??
<Titan8990> baz, but some distros still require you compile the kernel yourself (gentoo)
<baz> Titan8990, gentoo is for unemployed stoners with lots of time to kill :) just kidding i respect gentoo
<revilodraw> octavio: stupid question here
<Aberration> ikonia if you don't mind I'll try to find a more subtle solution first... I did too many things to configure ubuntu properly ot re-install it from scratch...
<ikonia> Aberration: ok - deelte fedora, re-apply grub from within the ubuntu livecd pointing grub at your menu.lst file on ubuntu partition
<ubuntistas> does anyone here use hol?
<Titan8990> baz, subtract unemployed and you have descibed me
<illumin8> ikonia: have him reset grub to root on ubuntu?
<baz> Titan8990, hehe, and me!
<Titan8990> baz, who is a gentoo user so good assumption I suppose hehe
<octavio> revilodraw, why stupid...... windows.. is more fast.. and more secure...... you need learn any lessons children
<Aberration> ikonia many many thanks... but I find it weird that linux put vista on its grub and not other  linuxes...
<media_> where is modules.conf in ubuntu? is it just '/etc/modules'?
<illumin8> Aberration: you installed fedora after ubuntu and vista?
<ikonia> Aberration: re-read what I just said and it explains why it uses it's "own"grub
<ikonia> Aberration: it's user error
<illumin8> Aberration: if so that means the fedora install took over the boot menu.
<illumin8> yep
<Aberration> illumin8 right
<baz> octavio, what u will find out is ubuntu is a scam - someone stole windows source code, put an ugly brown skin on it and released it as ubuntu - they are in fact one and the same!
<illumin8> Aberration: are you in fedora now?
<Aberration> ikonia	as always ... i'll try to do this more carefully next time!
<illumin8> Aberration: do you have a live cd available of ubuntu?
<ziroday> media: yes, do sudo nano /etc/modules to edit it
<eljikobie> irc://irc.efnet.org/eztv
<octavio> and windows has microsoft  guaranty and more true good newers for all
<gartral1> does anyone know of any obscure driver packs for webcams?
<Aberration> illumin8 nop, I'm investigating from work, but I'll download an ubuntu live CD from either vista or fedora as soon as I'm home
<octavio> baz  windows is fast, and better., and great so..you need understand this
<sixofour> ugh!!!!!!!!!!!
<Aberration> sixofour niag niag
<sixofour> i unrared it but dunno where it unrared to and where ever it went ran out of space
<Titan8990> !ohmy | octavio
<ubottu> octavio: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sixofour> @#$%&
<baz> octavio, i agree completely, i am just here to give fake advice to ubuntu users to make their lives more difficult - i am with u! sshhhhhhh
<octavio> ... linux....need learn with bill gates.... to go on ...
<illumin8> Aberration: Ok, to give you the simple method, without reinstalling, burn a livecd of ubuntu then boot into it, reset grub to use ubuntu as root, then edit the ubuntu menu.lst to include fedora.
<sixofour> this is bullcrap
<sixofour> is there any way to find out where somethign unrared to?
<Titan8990> octavio, so all linux users can switch to freebsd?
<sixofour> dolphin crashed too
<sixofour> ............
<illumin8> sixofour: the second part of your mnt command would locate the folder it would be in. Note that /mnt/example is not the same as ~/mnt/example
<sixofour> why does kubuntu still ship with this crappy program?
<baz> sixofour, did your resizing ever work out
<sixofour> yes
<gartral1> octavio: the _only_ advantage windows has over any linux OS is that it has legal blah support for corporate ways of doing thing (DRM Encrypling) and is really nothing more than a "walking BSoD" waiting too happen...
<consoleart> hi all how do i install themes for cairo docl
<sixofour> my drive is fine, i'm trying to extract ther .rar
<Aberration> illumin8 it will erase both fedora and ubuntu grub, and replace it by a fresh one??
<consoleart> dock*
<octavio> Titan8990, .. no.. solaris.. and bsd and linux.. it is a begginers SO......but XP vista it is a PROFESSIONAL so....
<ziroday> sixofour: did you do unrar e myfile.rar?
<sixofour> yes
<sixofour> i don't know where it unrared to and the dirve its on has no space left
<ziroday> sixofour: then its in the same dir as the archive you extracted
<sixofour> its somewhere on my Os install
<sixofour> its not
<ziroday> sixofour: that is what the e option does, it is.
<sixofour> the drive my .rar is on has 90 gb left
<sixofour> it didn't this time
<illumin8> Aberration: No, the menu.lst is simply the bootloader, which you decide which os to boot into. But your problem is that fedora installs its own to its own section of your hd, (which doesnt scan of other stage1) without you telling it to.
<ziroday> sixofour: well then that archive is corrupted.
<sixofour> no it isn't
<illumin8> Aberration: Setting ubuntu as your primary grub would help you resolve the issue.
<sixofour> it unrared in a palce other than the location fo the archive
<octavio> yeap...linux.., bsd, solaris.....its like a flinstons so...but I want new tecnology... and windows is a best for ever
<sixofour> i know because my Os drive has 0 bytes elft
<Aberration> illumin8 oki doki! Many many thanks to you too!
<illumin8> Aberration: note that once you set ubuntu as your primary you will have to manually add fedora to the boot menu with specific command lines.
<gartral1> sixofour: if it isn't unextracting properly, it's either corrupt, or password protected
<Titan8990> octavio, I noticed today that the my school's financial aid department computer had mywebsearch toolbars
<sixofour> oh man
<Titan8990> octavio, there is one feature that makes windows > linux, right?
<tc111> i'm trying to set up rsync to exclude dapper and gutsy so far this is what i have... rsync -vhhzru --stats --progress --exclude="dapper***" --exclude="gutsy***" rsync://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/ /var/www/ubuntu/ ... but how do i exclude the gutsy and dapper files from the 'pool'?
<TnadeN> Titan8990, fail!
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: that's odd
<illumin8> Aberration: When you are ready to edit the grub see this webpage..http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/112118-dual-boot-fedora-8-ubuntu-desktop-version.html
<sixofour> i don't want to sound rude, but please read everything i said before you comment
<Titan8990> TnadeN, very
<Aberration> illumin8 I know but I'll find out what to wright later...
<sixofour> there is nothing wrong with the unrar process
<illumin8> Aberration: though the version is not accurate the commands work.
<sixofour> i simply don't know WHERe it unrared at on my Os drive
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: don't mean to patronise, but are you *sure* it's on the right drive? As in, you've checked the path using "pwd", and checked your mounts using "mount"
<baz> sixofour, what irc client r u using?
<sixofour> and it didn't unrasr in the location of the archive
<octavio> Titan8990, .. you right... WINDOWS is > linux......LINUX SUX
<sixofour> konvorsation
<Aberration> illumin8 Last question : when fedora/ubuntu install a new kernel it is added in the list file... I guess that I'll have to add fedora lines manually?
<jpds> tc111: #ubuntu-mirrors is your friend.
<sixofour> look, i had 2 gb left on my Os drive i  unrared the file and it couldn't finish ebacuse it ran out of space and my OS drive has 0 space left
<tc111> jpds: nobody home... ;)
<baz> sixofour, its killing me that your messages aren't prefixed with the user you are talking to (in the friendliest possible way :)) did u know u can type just a few letters of their name and press tab to complete it
 * gartral1 points octavio twords wubi
<sixofour> bax i'm talking to 6 people
<sixofour> baz
<illumin8> Aberration: ubuntu will be by default, fedora will need to be maintained.
<sixofour> all about the same issue
<baz> sixofour, oh ok
<baz> sixofour, thats fair then
<sixofour> so how do i find these files?
<mikebeecham> hey guys...I have a gvfs folder setup, which I use as a source for my MP3s.  When I reboot my machine, my media player cannot access the source until I open it in nautilus...is there anyway to avoid this?
<pyr3sayz> sixofour: do a file list on the archive
<galvus_damor> i have some problems with my usb flash drive if i insert it ist is not mounted automatically no i don't know whether the drive is borken or something else so could you say me how i can find out what's wrong with the drive
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: right, so the most likely cause is that the original rar file isn't actually on the drive that you think it's on. I know that seems dumb but I really suggest that you double-check. Once you've confirmed that it's not the case, you could try running a search to see where it's dumped the files
<Aberration> illumin8 oki, thanks
<octavio> yes....
<revilodraw> With regard to Octavio -  Trolls?! On MY #Ubuntu??!!
<TnadeN> what's the channel for ubuntu general?
<sixofour> slimy,its 9 gb file, it only fits on one drive
<SlimeyPete> TnadeN: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sixofour> if its not there then it doesn't exist
<SlimeyPete> ah, I see
<sixofour> my Os drive is 8gb and the other is 160gb
<octavio> revilodraw, ..speak... and counter speak...troll its you.....
<sixofour> but sudo unrar e /filepath extracted it to my 8Gb drive
<SlimeyPete>  /filepath??
<sixofour> yes filepath
<SlimeyPete> that'll put it on your OS drive
<SlimeyPete>  / == root
<sixofour> yes
<sixofour> i know that aprt now
<sixofour> part*
<SlimeyPete> aha, I see
<sixofour> but WHERE on root?
<SlimeyPete> wherever the path specifies.
<SlimeyPete> what filepath did you use?
<sixofour> none
<sixofour> sudo unrar e /ment/ext3/file.rar
<sixofour> mnt*
<revilodraw> octavio:  In Soviet Russia, troll trolls you! I am finding your input here hilarious, please continue... ps; please do so in your charming Engrish
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: what directory where you in when you ran that command?
<SlimeyPete> it'll extract into your current directory.
<sixofour> what ever you are in when you open konsole
<pyr3sayz> sixofour: run this `unrar l /ment/ext3/file.rar | less`
<illumin8> Aberration: when you do decide to edit grub in ubuntu this is the command to add fedora..title Fedora 10
<sixofour> dolphin keeps getting fatal errors is there another file browser i can use?
<illumin8> configfile (hd0,0)/grub/grub.conf
<SlimeyPete> that'll be /home, by default. Which is *probably* on your bigger drive, but to check, type "mount" and look for the line which specifies /home
<pyr3sayz> it'll show you the file paths of the contained files, then you can search for them
<illumin8> Aberration: configfile (hd0,0)/grub/grub.conf
<SlimeyPete>  /home may actually be on your 8GB drive
<octavio> kkkkkk
<sixofour> so what am i looking at pyr3sayz?
<derrick-mary> hello all
<octavio> im...see everthing.. and everybody........cry children cry
<pyr3sayz> it's a listing of all the files in the archive
<lenni_-_> i have  server that runs 8.04. i don't really want to upgrade everything just on packager (mercurial). is that possible?
<mikebeecham> hey guys...I have a gvfs folder setup, which I use as a source for my MP3s.  When I reboot my machine, my media player cannot access the source until I open it in nautilus...is there anyway to avoid this?
<pyr3sayz> each file has a path attached to it, which maybe causing their final destination to be obscured from you...
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: if you could pastebin the output of "mount" then it'd give us a better idea of the layout of your drives, which might help us help you :)
<sixofour> there is no file path
<sixofour> superbass.wav    21624    13337  61% 24-04-05 16:04  .....A.   7C5A5077 m3g 2.9
<pyr3sayz> And if someone packed the archive wrong, sometimes that path isn't relative, but absolute. (it's possible to pack a file with a path of /usr/local instead of usr/local)
<sixofour> that is what each entry looks likle
<Aberration> illumin8 thanks! Or maybe... what if I delete fedora and reinstall it with a sharing boot partition... will they botj (ub and fed) update list automatically?
<sixofour> i amde the file on windows
<mattg> dose any one know of a good network monitoring tool for ubuntu
<ddoom> when I xdmcp into a ubuntu 8.04 system, the option to unlock any administration options (e.g. System->Administration->Network Unlock button) is greyed out. Anyone know how to get around this?
<pyr3sayz> if there is no file path, it's possible there is no path with that file.
<mattg> dose any one know of a good network monitoring tool for ubuntu ??
<fosco_> mattg: iptraf
<illumin8> Aberration: I attempted 2 methods when i installed both, first ubuntu then fedora and vice versa, both methods still needed the menu.lst edit.
<illumin8> Aberration: its possible you can find an alternate method, im simply speaking from my experience in what worked.
<mattg> thank you fosco
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: did you try typing "mount" to see where your /home is? :)
<sixofour> i know where it is
<blackgraz> hey
<sixofour> i put it where it is :D
<Aberration> illumin8 yet, you've helped me enough! Many thanks!
<sixofour> its on the , now full, 8gb drive
<SlimeyPete> ah
<SlimeyPete> well that'll be the problem then :)
<blackgraz> i got a question i was thinking about you ubuntu users
<sixofour> thats not a problem, MY entire Os is on that drive
<sixofour> i don't use /home/
<blackgraz> who uses their 2 desktop as their porn desktop
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: when you ran the unrar command it'll have tried to extract to the current directory.
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: your current directory was /home/
<sixofour> i use /mnt/ext3/ and ext2/
<sixofour> yep
<sixofour> ./home/doesn't have my files though
<SlimeyPete> so it'll have tried to extract to /home/. Which is on your 8GB drive.
<SlimeyPete> the path will be /home/yourusername/
<sixofour> infact, /home/ has nothing in it lol
<sixofour> god i hate dolphin
<sixofour> it says there is 3 files, but they arn't showing
<SlimeyPete> use the terminal instead :)
<sixofour> then i will have to spent 5 more days just to view /home/
<SlimeyPete> just open it and type "ls"
<sixofour> no log fire [press return]
<sixofour> file
<pyr3sayz> sixofour: are you on a live cd?
<sixofour> no
<sixofour> ft
<sixofour> dolphin si frozemn
<pyr3sayz> Do you know the names of some of the files in the archive?
<sixofour> and i'm about to delete /home/
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: yeah, things tend to break when you have no space left on your OS drive
<SlimeyPete> don't delete /home/
<SlimeyPete> that'll break your OS
<sixofour> dolphin already broke it by existing
<baz> Titan8990, is that pae suggestion you gave me basically upgrading to 64bit - or is it 32bit with more memory support
<Titan8990> baz, 32bit with more memory support
<sixofour> apparnetly everything is in /home/
<Titan8990> baz, some consider it a "hack"
<pyr3sayz> deleteing home won't break your OS... so long as you recreate it... when you create a new user it's blank anyways.
<Titan8990> baz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<sixofour> so how do i shfit select and delete only the extracted files?
<SlimeyPete> pyr3sayz: it'll break it in the sense that he'll lose all his settings etc.
<sixofour> in konsole
<illumin8> sixofour: could you please type out the command you used ot do the transfer.
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: just do "ls", then do "rm filename"
<sixofour> sudo unrar e /mnt/ext3/Outgoing.rar
<sixofour> slimy
<sixofour> there is about 58935 files in /home/
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: right, but you know the name of the big file you tried to extract
<SlimeyPete> that's the only one you need to delete.
<sixofour> why?
<sixofour> i need it
<illumin8> sixofour: k do this, ls *.rar
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: it's not even all there
<sixofour> the .rar isn't in /home/
<SlimeyPete> yes it is.
<sixofour> the .rar is all there
<sixofour> no its not
<SlimeyPete> no, sorry
<SlimeyPete> not the rar
<sixofour> the ./rar is in ext3
<SlimeyPete> the .wav
<FloodBot2> SlimeyPete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SlimeyPete> the one it tried to extract
<sixofour> ok so there is now 58934 files left...
<SlimeyPete> look, you tried to extract the .rar whilst you were in the home directory in the terminal, right? Therefore unrar will have attempted to extract the .wav from the .rar into the home directory.
<sixofour> and about 200kb left on the drive
<sixofour> let me re explain
<baz> Titan8990, excuse my insolence but i type this line EXACTLY as it is, even with the wierd single quotes: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server-`uname -r`
<illumin8> sixofour: you basicly unzipped the rar to home?
<sixofour> i extracted the fileS, it worked fine untill the drive ran out of space, i want to delete what is already extracted and reextract it on the bigger drive
<Titan8990> baz, that might not be exactly it, but yes even with the ticks
<Titan8990> !search ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Found: screen-#ubuntu-server, ubuntu-server, ops-#ubuntu-server, server
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: Right... there's only one file in the .rar, though? The .wav?
<pyr3sayz> Hold up... I'll whip you up a one-liner to delete the files
<sixofour> no, there are veral hundred thousand
<Titan8990> !info ubuntu-server-kernel
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-server-kernel does not exist in intrepid
<sixofour> several*
<SlimeyPete> Oh... sorry
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<sixofour> its a 9 gigabyte .rar
<ddoom> I can't unlock any administrative settings when using xdmcp to connect to an ubuntu 8.04 system, any ideas?
<sixofour> only about 2gb extracted
<SlimeyPete> Sorry, I thought it had a single massive WAV in it
<koshari> sixofour use a live disc to mount the drive and delete the rar.
<sixofour> oh no, that would be a big wav though
<sixofour> that .wav is from my sample packs
<sixofour> flstudio :P
<SlimeyPete> right... hrm. And if there were no paths in the .rar... well, you're stuffed tbh.
<Titan8990> baz, try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-kernel-`uname -r`-server
<sixofour> i need to get to /home/ in dolphin or something, shift select everything and delete it
<pyr3sayz> sixofour: You said that they were all in the /home/ directory, right?
<SlimeyPete> there's no automatic way to remove the files unelss you write a shell-script to do it
<pyr3sayz> not the /home/username dir ?
<Titan8990> baz, its going to be someting similar... you can search synaptic
<sixofour> slimy this is why GUI is superiour :P
<Titan8990> baz, and also do uname -r from the terminal to see your current running config version
<sixofour> its /home/six/ i think
<pyr3sayz> Ok.
<sixofour> six@six-Mind:~$
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: actually, I have an idea
<PanTofel> kto ma doświadczenie z kartami TV/framegraberami na expresscard ?
<pyr3sayz> unrar lb /path/to/archive.rar | while read FILE; do rm /home/six/$FILE; done
<SlimeyPete> ... or that
<Titan8990> sixofour, its superiour because you know how to use a GUI but not CLI? what about us that are very efficient with cli?
<sixofour> what will that do pyr?
<SlimeyPete> is it that simple?
<pyr3sayz> replace '/path/to/archive.rar' with the path to the archive
<sixofour> i'm not us :D
<PanTofel> Juliiiie:
<illumin8> hmm just throwing this out there but isnt there a way to list modifided dates on ls? or delete anything with a specific modfied time?
<SlimeyPete> Titan8990: don't derail us into an argument please ;)
<pyr3sayz> and '/home/six' with the path to where the files are
<Titan8990> SlimeyPete, sorry, wasn't the first comment like that from him
<SlimeyPete> yeah, pyr3sayz speaks wisdom. Do what he/she says :)
<sixofour> also how can i make /mnt/ext2/ and /mnt/ext3/ [one hard drive, two partitions] write and readable without sudo?
<baz> Titan8990, it said it couldn't find the package but i found this, what do u think: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<Titan8990> baz, not headers
<Titan8990> baz, possibly linux-image-server, does it give a version number?
<AdvoWork> Is there a way whilst running ubuntu to kill the x session but still be left with a terminal so i can install some graphics drivers?
<pyr3sayz> sixofour: with the 'mount' command, though if you are talking about making your entire filesystem writeable without sudo... that's not a good idea
<pyr3sayz> There's a reason things are like that.
<sixofour> pyr3sayz:
<sixofour> what you told me to type gaves about 389678956 "no such file or directory, cannot remove" thingies
<pyr3sayz> Ah, you used sudo to unpack the archive
<Titan8990> baz, found it :)
<pyr3sayz> sudo bash -c "STUFF I GAVE YOU ALREADY HERE"
<sixofour> "OK WILL DO"
<pyr3sayz> just put the previous line in between the quotes
<sixofour> well, it has to finish failing first
<Titan8990> baz, sudo apt-get install kernel-image-`uname -r`-server
<baz> Titan8990, alright lets give it a go!
<baz> Titan8990, if i don't report back in 60 seconds, tell my mother i love her
<Titan8990> baz, hehe
<baz> Titan8990, couldnt find it again
<sixofour> is there any way to "canel" an action in progress in konsole?
<baz> Titan8990, Couldn't find package kernel-image-2.6.27-13-generic-server
<pyr3sayz> canel?
<sixofour> cancel
<Titan8990> baz, ah, its appending generic....
<pyr3sayz> control-c
<Titan8990> baz, sudo apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.27-13-server
<pyr3sayz> or control-\ is another
<arun_> google talk not working with wine, plz help
<sixofour> same thing pyr3sayz
<tangzhiqiao> how to use wine
<sixofour> sudo bash -c unrar lb /mnt/ext3/Outgoing.rar | while read FILE;do rm /home/six/$FILE; done
<Titan8990> baz, good?
<arun_> google talk not working with wine, plz help
<sixofour> #winehq
<baz> Titan8990, no sir: Couldn't find package kernel-image-2.6.27-13-server
<Titan8990> arun_, why not use pidgin that supports XMPP?
<fosco_> !wine | tangzhiqiao
<ubottu> tangzhiqiao: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<pyr3sayz> you need quotes around the first line I gave you
<Titan8990> baz, apt-cache search kernel-image
<pyr3sayz> sudo bash -c "unrar lb /mnt/ext3/Outgoing.rar | while read FILE;do rm /home/six/$FILE; done"
<Titan8990> baz, pick a version and install it....
<sixofour> ....
<arun_> <Titan8990>,i'm using that,but unable to transfer files 2 google talk friends
<sixofour> lol still doesn't work      rm: cannot remove `/home/six/': Is a directory
<sixofour> million of those
<Titan8990> sixofour, use rm -rf  for directories
<pyr3sayz> sudo bash -c "unrar lb /mnt/ext3/Outgoing.rar | while read FILE;do rm /home/six/\$FILE; done"
<Titan8990> sixofour, careful though, its a powerful command
<pyr3sayz> sudo bash -c "unrar lb /mnt/ext3/Outgoing.rar | while read FILE;do rm -rf /home/six/\$FILE; done"
<sixofour>  why don't we just work on getting dolphin fixed?
<pyr3sayz> Err yea... I thought you only had files
<baz> Titan8990, maybe i'm missing a source or something.. that search only gets me: kernel-package - A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages. >>>>> and some other "Comedi" thing
<pyr3sayz> I also forgot the '\' before $FILE
<sixofour> lol
<Titan8990> baz, yes, I am starting to think that the server version uses a different repo
<sixofour> so remove it?
<breeze> ibus  can't focus  in the opera
<pyr3sayz> the last version I gave you should work (the '\' wasn't needed before I passed it into bash... it's like almost 3am though :P)
<sixofour> nothing
<sixofour> it just goes to the next empty line
<pyr3sayz> sixofour: you need the '\' before $FILE
<sixofour> ....
<sixofour> i did that too same thing
<breeze> who know how to deal with
<pyr3sayz> Did you run that without the '\'?
<sixofour> both
<Titan8990> baz, no mention of it in the ubuntu documentation though....
<ajopaul> when i want to conver a dvd vob file to flv format using ffmpeg i get frame rate mismatch error, output is here http://ffmpeg.pastebin.com/d77914298
<pyr3sayz> well, without the '\' it removed '/home/six' ... that's why I told you to run the final line that I gave you...
<sixofour> i did it with both
<sixofour> didn't work
<pyr3sayz> is /home/six still there?
<baz> Titan8990, i keep finding this, but you don't like the headers eh: sudo apt-get install linux-server linux-headers-server
<sixofour> yes
<sixofour> ive only copy pasted what you have given
<Titan8990> baz, headers is only needed for installing modules, you need the kernel image to boot it
<Titan8990> baz, give linux-server a shot
<pyr3sayz> Change '-rf' to '-r' and run it (the 'f' is telling it not to complain) then tell me what it says
<Titan8990> baz, and go ahead and grab the headers, especially if you have modules such as alsa that will need them
<sixofour> rm: cannot remove `Defaults.PspScript': No such file or directory
<sixofour> job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or director
<a_> j
<sixofour> +y
<Sabir> Can I use a fingerprint instead of passwords on key ring?
<sixofour> lol
<baz> Titan8990, so run the command as i typed it right, with the headers and everything together...
<a_> how can i change the speed HDD 7200-5400?
<arussel> I just installed ubuntu on a Sony Vaio VGN-FW21M. The 'scrolling' from the touch pad doesn't work. What can I do ?
<pyr3sayz> sixofour: sounds like there may be some problems due to the Os drive filling up...
<ddoom> anyone know why I can't access the unlock button on the administrative settings when I connect to ubuntu 8.04 via xdmcp or vnc?
<koshari> a_: by replacing it
<sixofour> if i could access /home/ in dolphin i can just "select all" "delete" lol
<sixofour> ./home/six/
<baz> Titan8990, 103mb to be installed - legit?
<rww> ddoom: It's a known issue. Most of the first page of http://www.google.com/search?q=vnc+unlock+policykit+ubuntu is relevant
<alexmac> Hi
<alexmac> I'm looking at instructions that say to : export VARIABLE=~/.something/something_else
<alexmac> What does "~/.something" do?
<rww> alexmac: ~/ is the same thing as /home/yourusername/
<pyr3sayz> sudo bash -c "unrar vb /mnt/ext3/Outgoing.rar | while read FILE;do rm -r \"/home/six/\$FILE\"; done"
<alexmac> rww: I see, thanks
<pyr3sayz> 'unrar lb archive.rar' wasn't giving the full path to the file
<sixofour> lol i can't even open dolphin from konsole anymore
<sixofour> unknown program name
<baz> alexmac, also the .something is a file or folder that will be hidden by default since it starts with a period - usually for config/app stuff
<Titan8990> baz, sounds big but ubuntu kernel is bloated
<sixofour> doesn't work pyr3sayz
<a_> как скорость винта уменьшить?
<sixofour> same error as before
<Myrtti> !ru | a_
<ubottu> a_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rww> !ru | a_
<baz> Titan8990, all done, system restart required... see u soon :) thanks too!
<alexmac> oh so it's a hidden file?
<alexmac> or, should be at least?
<archman> Anyone got Alcohol 120% working?
<Titan8990> baz, np
<baz> i think the fact that it has a period means nautlius will hide it for you
<rww> alexmac: It's hidden in "ls" on the command line, and in GNOME's file browser, by default, yes. To show hidden files in Nautilus/GNOME file browser, do View > Show Hidden Files.
<alexmac> ah
<alexmac> ok, cool
<alexmac> I'm only using ssh, so I don't have gnome..
<alexmac> but thanks for the note
<rww> alexmac: you'd use "ls -a" to see hidden files, then
<alexmac> ah
<alexmac> awesome, thanks
<alexmac> so to make a directory hidden by default do you just do: mkdir .hidden
<alexmac> (where hidden is the name of the dir)
<sixofour> is there another file browser i can use?
<sixofour> i got kde4 atm
<rww> alexmac: .hidden would be the name of the dir, but yeah. I think nautilus does the same thing for files ending in ~, too, but ls shows them.
<pyr3sayz> sixofour: so you're still getting the 'cannot access parent directories' error?
<alexmac> thanks
<sixofour> yes i can't open anything on the desktop either
<pyr3sayz> sudo bash -c "unrar vb /mnt/ext3/Outgoing.rar | while read FILE;do rm -rv \"/home/six/\$FILE\"; done"
<sixofour> can't
<sixofour> i can't open konsole
<pyr3sayz> hit control-alt-1
<sixofour> wether from the desktop or the menu
<pyr3sayz> control-alt-F1
<sixofour> 1
<pyr3sayz> i meant
<bazhang> sixofour, alt f2 konsole
<arussel> on sony vaio, right click doesn't work, middle wheel emulation doesn't work, and sometimes left click is funny. What part is fucked ? is there a mouse driver ? could it be that ?
<rww> !ohmy > arussel
<pyr3sayz> bazhang: he's on a sinking ship... he's filled his install drive and I think he's running out of memory.
<ubottu> arussel, please see my private message
<arussel> rww: thanks, I hadn't see it
<rdz> hi all.. is there way to see what process is blocking me from unmounting a certain volume?
<baz> guess whose back with 6b of ram!! it worked Titan8990 without hitches so far
<cow_keren_abiz> hi...
<jared> hey guys
<alexmac> rww would you mind helping me again please?
<alexmac> hi jared
<jared> Question: This morning I was not able to enable Wireless, option is greyed out. What is wrong ? What can I do ? yesterday it worked just fine....
<alexmac> I set an environment variable inside of /etc/environment so that I have this
<alexmac> variable="/home/.something/cert-something.pem"
<jared> hey @ll
<alexmac> but when I type in echo $variable, I get "export : '/home/.something/cert-something.pem': not a valid identifier
<alexmac> Any idea waht could cause the ": not a valid identifier" error?
<alexmac> hi jared
<jared> let me see
<rww> alexmac: Not sure. I haven't used /etc/environment, so I'm not aware of any nuances of it.
<jared> echo works fine with me.. how did you set the variable ?
<Jari--> hi! anyone here familiar on using Linux and Chinese kb layout & pinyin ?
<jared> hey Jari
<alexmac> I set it inside of /etc/environment
<alexmac> how do you typically add environment variables then?
<private> привет всемм
<private> Вобщем решил обновится до 8.10 после обновления настроил сеть вроде всё правильно сеть у меня 10мбит захожу в терминал пишу sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD eth0 выдаёт ошибку "SIOCSMIIREG on eth0 failed: Operation not supported"  ну позже на моё удивление оказуется что сеть сама опредилилась на
<private> 10 мбит но всёравноо непашет . Подскажите что делать?
<rww> !ru | private
<ubottu> private: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rww> alexmac: I only have one user account, so I just set them in ~/.bashrc
<nord_> anyone who has set up an imapd without getting lag? I've 1,6 GB of mailbox (different imap directories) and its getting really slow. Any suggestions what to do?
<jared> alexmax what do you mean by setting inside environment ? I did: set variable = ....
<baz> nord_, switch to google imap hosting :) I did a few months ago and i love it
<nord_> baz: Not possible here, but i know it works. :)
<milligan> I have set up my nic in /etc/network/interfaces .. but it seems that dhcpclient or something else is running, causing me to get a dhcp ip. How can I disable the client ? I killed NetworkManager, but it STILL got the dhcp ip.
<rww> milligan: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, please?
<private> decided to update to 8.10 after the upgrade for network like everything on my network 10Mg/bits go to the terminal write sudo mii-tool-F 10baseT-FD eth0 gives error "SIOCSMIIREG on eth0 failed: Operation not supported" Well to my surprise later occasion that the network itself opredililas at 10 Mbit but vseravnoo nepashet Undecided. Give what to do?
<alexmac> ok
<alexmac> I figured it out...
<alexmac> its because I was doing /home/.something
<alexmac> turns out that it didn't like the .something
<alexmac> maybe that is what the ~ is for haha
<milligan> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/129686/ -- ip is partially obfuscated.
<ziroday> alexmac: why does your homedir begin with a .? That makes it hidden?
<ziroday> milligan: we can still tell your IP :)
<milligan> ziroday, because of the mask, or a lookup on me here? :)
<ziroday> milligan: lookup on you here
<milligan> brb
<milligan> ah, nvm
<milligan> Looks like a networking restart worked without d/c'ing me
<opengyan> hello all !! help needed  !! ubuntu on HP laptop .....
<sixofour> !!!!!!!
<temporarytao> opengyan, what's the problem?
<opengyan> touchpad click is soooooo much embrassing
<milligan> rww, I have an idea what might be wrong.. the eth1 interface doesn't exist. Could it be that ubuntu somehow checks for up/down activity on eth1, according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521154, and fires dhcp client based on that ?
<opengyan> i wanted to stop it ..so changed the xorg.conf
<sixofour> aw crap that guy messed my pc up and then elft -_-
<opengyan> it was ok some time back...again started troubling
<sixofour> baz:
<sixofour> you here?
<temporarytao> opengyan, what version?
<opengyan> Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"
<opengyan>         Option          "MaxDoubleTapTime"      "0"
<opengyan> sorry man but i am on gutsy
<opengyan> too lazy to upgrade ...
<opengyan> temporarytao: 7.10
<temporarytao> opengyan, what specifically is the problem? what do you mean: "touchpad click is soooooo much embrassing"
<opengyan> temporarytao: it toubles me while i type ...so i want to 1. disable the double click 2. if possible totally disable if i am typing
<venu> I have downloaded intel 82845g graphics driver.. its extension is .gz. i don't know how to install it..can some one help me
<temporarytao> doesn't your disable touchpad shortcut key work?
<temporarytao> for me, if i press Fn + F7, the touchpad key locks
<opengyan> temporarytao: i just installed ksyanputtic but now use
<sixofour> god damnit
<opengyan> temporarytao: agree it works . but re-enabling is an headache ...and some time the laptop just hangs ...
<temporarytao> opengyan, i never heard of that software before (sounds like a KDE app)
<opengyan> temporarytao: yes
<temporarytao> you're on KDE?
<sixofour> how do you access kubuntu install from a live cd?
<temporarytao> sixofour, if you want to install kubuntu, i think you should download a kubuntu live cd
<sixofour> i was listening to someone in here on a big issue blqah blah, now my install is broken and i can't log in
<sixofour> i need to empty some space on my install drive
<sixofour> so how do i do that
<temporarytao> sixofour, delete stuff? :)
<sixofour> how?
<SlimeyPete> sixofour: "sudo apt-get clean" will often reclaim some space
<sixofour> i'm on a livecd, i can't login because there is 0 bytes left on the drive
<SlimeyPete> as it'll delete cached package files, which can amount to a few hundred megs sometimes
<SlimeyPete> oh
<sixofour> its not that, i unrared a file on the os drive and it ran out of space
<sixofour> and instead of fixing dolphin they forced me to use the god damn console and now everything is fucked
<temporarytao> sixofour, calm down
<temporarytao> sixofour, so you're now trying a reinstall?
<sixofour> 2 hours ago i knew exactly what i saw doing then i wasted the previous doing things the "easy" way :/
<Chousuke> sixofour: mount the drive, remove the files.
<sixofour> and it only made everything worse
<sixofour> how do i do that?
<Chousuke> sixofour: from the livecd, you should be able to use nautilus or something to mount the drive.
<sixofour> i don't know how to do any of that
<Chousuke> sixofour: are you using the ubuntu livecd?
<sixofour> i am now, yes
<sixofour> before i wasn't
<sixofour> but kubuntu cannot load anymore
<sixofour> because the drive is full
<Chousuke> sixofour: so, open the file manager
<sixofour> ok dolphin is open
<Chousuke> dolphin? that's kubuntu isn't it. :/
<sixofour> yes
<Chousuke> I don't know how it works :(
<sixofour> #kubutnu is dead as usual
<sixofour> apparently no one knows anything
<temporarytao> sixofour, can you navigate to your hd?
<sixofour> i don't even know
<Chousuke> sixofour: you'll have to open a terminal
<sixofour> i have two hard drives
<Chousuke> sixofour: because I have no idea how to do anything with dolphin :P
<sixofour> yay more terminal work
<Chousuke> it's not too difficult
<sixofour> i don't want to know either, dolphin is a peice fo crap
<dsdeiz> hi how do i move a folder using the terminal?
<sixofour> its crashed 5 times an hour ago
<Chousuke> dsdeiz: mv folder target/path
<sixofour> konsole is open
<dsdeiz> it says this  unable to remove target: Is a directory
<Chousuke> sixofour: the only problem will be identifying which disk and partition your kubuntu install is on.
<Chousuke> dsdeiz: are you using mv? or rm?
<sixofour> its on the 8Gb disk
<sixofour> the other is 160GB
<dsdeiz> mv
<alexmac> hm
<koshari> sixofour just boot a live disc, mount the drive, delete the archive and your back, i cant beleive this problem is still being discussed.
<alexmac> alright im lost
<Chousuke> koshari: he does not know how to do that.
<alexmac> I've been trying to setup my environment variables for about the past hour
<sixofour> i can't delete the archive, i need it
<alexmac> How do you permanently set environment variables for all users?
<sixofour> koshai i can't believe the problem is still here either
<alexmac> I tried editing /etc/environment to include them
<Chousuke> sixofour: so what do you intend to delete? you'll have to delete something.
<alexmac> and if I do echo $VARIABLE it will print it out
<koshari> sixofour well move the archive to the other drive, or a memory stick or whatever,
<alexmac> but none of the programs I am trying to run can find them
<sixofour> all i had to do was fucking select all and hit delete, but no, everyone wanted to do it through the konsole
<alexmac> any ideas?
<sixofour> it can't be moved anywhere
<sixofour> its 9gb
<Chousuke> then you will have to delete it. :P
<sixofour> its not the archive thats the problem
<Chousuke> or something else.
<baz> sixofour, whats up
<baz> sixofour, you are very dedicated i must say
<sixofour> yeah baz knows wtf is going on, sorta :D
<Chousuke> sixofour: anyway, you will need to identify the partition that is full
<koshari> sixofour delete the apt cache, of the files you extracted from the archive are not anough.
<sixofour> i went into ctrl+alt+f1 and had to restart, when i restarted it said something about "/" is broke or something, i don't know
<Chousuke> uh, what.
<sixofour> i'm asuming it has to do with the fact that the OS drive has 0 bytes free
<alexmac> Can someone please help me with my environment variables?
<temporarytao> sixofour, you prolly need to find where the temporary unrared files are stored
<temporarytao> go there and delete everything in it
<sixofour> i know what i need to do, the problem is doing it
<sixofour> how?
<sixofour> how do you access kubuntu install when your on a live cd?
<Chousuke> sixofour: the partition's name is /dev/sdXN where X is a lowercase letter and N is a number
<koshari> sixofour: use a live disc.
<Chousuke> koshari: he is using one
<Chousuke> koshari: the problem is, he does not know how to mount the drive.
<sixofour> everything is in /home/six/ on the install
<sixofour> in /home/six/ is about 53000 files
<sixofour> if i could use dolphin or another gui, i could simple select all the files and hit the delete button
<Chousuke> sixofour: yes, yes. it'll all be pretty easy once we get teh drive mounted.
<koshari> sixofour what live disc are you using>?
<sixofour> kubuntu 8.10
<Chousuke> sixofour: you'll even be able to use dolphin to select and delete stuff :P
<sixofour> the one i installed with
<sixofour> this whole problem is incredibly dumb lol
<Chousuke> nah
<Chousuke> it happens.
<sixofour> the entier issue is i extracted a rar to tjhe wrong drive and the drive got full
<Chousuke> your mistake was that you rebooted.
<koshari> well i dunno how to automount in KDE, someone else should, otherwise you may need to mount it manually, you would use partimage to find the dev and then you would need to use terminal to mount the drive
<Chousuke> with a full drive.
<sixofour> well i hit ctrl alt f1 and couldn't get out
<Chousuke> yeah, that was your mistake
<sixofour> pyr**** what ever told me to hit that
<sixofour> forgot his name
<Chousuke> it happens though.
<sixofour> he said go there because konsole couldn'topen [no room on drive i guess..lol]
<shouge27> idontknow
<koshari> dont worry how you got here, concentrate on solving and moving on
<sixofour> and to believe last tiem i used kubuntu i rebuild my own kernal :O
<sixofour> how did i ever get that accomplishment?
<koshari> sixofour why is prolly a better question
<sixofour> so i need to find out how to mount /home/six/
<sixofour> i needed [and still need] a real time kernal for music production
<temporarytao> sixofour, shouldn't that be available in the "places" menu of your install?
<koshari> sixofour home/six is just the dir on an unknown (at present) dev. first you want to know what dev(ice)its on
<Chousuke> the steps are clear: 1) identify the device file that is full. 2) mkdir -p /mnt/fulldrive/ 3) mount /dev/sdxn /mnt/fulldrive/ 4) cd /mnt/fulldrive/path/to/big/file 5) remove big file 6) hooray
<sixofour> funny think, of all 3 partitions, none are full
<sixofour> thing*
<sixofour> according to dolphin
<sixofour> what parting program does kubuntu have?
<Chousuke> qparted?
<koshari> sixofour dont worry about dolphin, gparted will give you a batter pic of how full the drives are.
<sixofour> qparted command not found
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> try qtparted
<sixofour> qt g and q all not found
<Chousuke> search the menus for a partitioning program then
<false> I have a friend I'm recommending Ubuntu to, too. I'm finding information on the " Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100" via searching google ... anyone know any information on this?
<false> I don't want him set up with crappy gfx etc.
<sixofour> there arn't any
<sixofour> i looked in system, and utilities
<bazhang> sure there are
<bazhang> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-4ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 203 kB, installed size 708 kB
<sixofour> livecd, can't install anything
<koshari>  false gmax3100 is a nice middle of the road gpu,
<bazhang> sure you can
<koshari> false dont expect it to set the world on fire with compix ect however
<Malacius> hi
<koshari> sixofour have you got a gnome live disc?
<sixofour> no
<false> koshari: I'm not too worried about it, as he doesn't game. I just would hate to see him have to settle for some shitty resolution while booted to Ubuntu.
<sixofour> you know what,i'm just going to reinstall linux
<sixofour> i installed it 7 hours ago anyways
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<false> koshari: I'm reading issues, but it's all looking like old info/posts.
<koshari> sixofour iam suprised kubuntu dont have a aptitiion utility on it,
<Malacius> i want download beryl to ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> Malacius, its not called beryl anymore
<oCean_> !beryl | Malacius
<ubottu> Malacius: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<koshari> false the 3100 range are a couple of years old, check wikipedia
<Malacius> where i can get it?
<koshari> Malacius you want compiz fusion
<Malacius> yes
<bazhang> Malacius, install ccsm
<koshari> Malacius and its in the repos
<sixofour> so i'll reinstall kubuntu and well see what happens
<oCean_> !compiz > Malacius
<ubottu> Malacius, please see my private message
<Malacius> :)
<sixofour> be back later
<koshari> sixofour that will overwrite your archive
<sixofour> no it won't, archive is on a seperate drive
<sixofour> seperate peice fo hardware too :D
<sixofour> my OS drive got full because the unrar e command didn't extract to the same folder the archive was in
<oCean_> sixofour: sure you did not use unrar x ?
<sixofour> sudo unrar e /ment/ext3/Outgoing.rar
<sixofour> my exact command
<sixofour> mnt*
<sixofour> not ment
<anon> dak: yo
<miha> perhaps it's offtopic, but what would you guys recommend to host winxp under ubuntu... qemu or vmware player ?
<sixofour> anyways, reinstalling linux, be back later
<miha> i tried both in past
<jserver> could someone be so kind as to test my servers upstream bandwith
<panesar_sandeep> hi evry1, hw to send a process to background in a terminal so u can start another process/command??
<panesar_sandeep> jserver, i volunteer, wat wud i hv to do ??
<root> Hello Everybody
<baz> do any of you choose a filesystem other than ext3
<Guest4127> I would like to install chat in Ubuntu please give me advice
<panesar_sandeep> how to send a process to background in a terminal so u can start another process/command??
<oCean_> panesar_sandeep: well, you could <ctrl><z> it (send SIGSTP) and then "bg <jobnr>"
<jserver> I need to be able to send something to you....either dcc, ftp, or amy other way
<Malacius> where i can found themes?
<jserver> and ill check the transfer rate
<oCean_> panesar_sandeep: or you might like "screen" utility.
<oCean_> !screen | panesar_sandeep
<ubottu> panesar_sandeep: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<koshari> Malacius depends on what themes you want, gnome look, emerald svn, ect
<oCean_> !themes | Malacius
<ubottu> Malacius: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can order for a 32 bit 8.04 server cd.. i just checked the ubuntu for a ship it request and found that they are giving 8.10]
<baz> Malacius, gnome-look.org but its more complicated than u think - there are many separate parts to the look of the system
<koshari> Guest4127 you can use xchat or pigeon, i think pigion comes default
<panesar_sandeep> jsrver, so i wud hv to do it frm connect to server option in the places menu,???
<Malacius> :)
<koshari> PerryArmstrong i beleive they only shipit vanilla laters version
<knutwin> is it possible to resize the system-partition of ubuntu without having an effect on the system behaviour? So that everything remains the same but i have more free disk space for my system?
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; wats the vanilla
<panesar_sandeep> ocean, thnk u :)
<panesar_sandeep> !vanilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla
<timetrick> hello
<koshari> knutwin yes providing you keep enough room for the fires on the current partition
<timetrick> is this the right place to ask for some help?
<baz> !changetheme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<panesar_sandeep> jserver, tell me wat to do and i'll try...
<baz> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<koshari> PerryArmstrong vanilla is plain, ubuntu, not server, alternative, kubunty ect
<jserver> <panesar_sandeep> how fast is ur download speed?
<_Linuxx_> timetirck: yes
<panesar_sandeep> jserver, 25-30 kb/s
<timetrick> fine
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; so no way that i can get the shipit request
<koshari> PerryArmstrong server isnt that big if you were to download it
<jserver> nm then
<koshari> PerryArmstrong i doubt it
<oCean_> timetrick: for all your ubuntu related questions: this is the place
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; it takes me 3 nights to download
<timetrick> my problem is: i recently installed ubuntu on a desktop workstation
<timetrick> well that is actually not the problem
<jserver> I need someone with at least 300-400 kb/s downstream
<koshari> PerryArmstrong library, friend work?
<timetrick> the computer successfully connects to my wlan
<timetrick> as my laptop does
<oCean_> timetrick: try to give full details, but try to keep the description in one single line
<timetrick> ok
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; didnt get you?
<panesar_sandeep> ok den, gud bye to all
<LOVELINUX> Hi .. Are there someone in here there knows how to open Wifi-Radar .. when i open it nothing happends.
<koshari> PerryArmstrong could you try a friend, or a library to downlaod it, otherwise get the vanilla disk and install the server metapackage.
<timetrick> Installed Ubuntu on a PC, i can connect to wlan, but i can neither reach any internet adress nor the router or my laptop / neither ping nor ns-lookup works
<ubuntu__> hellp
<jserver> anyone here on cable?
<koshari> PerryArmstrong but i forgot you wanted 8.04
<PerryArmstrong> the speeds at our library is worst than wat i get at home
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; yes
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; the speeds at our library is worst than wat i get at home
<ubuntu__> decided to update to 8.10 after the upgrade for network like everything on my network 10Mg/bits go to the terminal write sudo mii-tool-F 10baseT-FD eth0 gives error "SIOCSMIIREG on eth0 failed: Operation not supported" Well to my surprise later occasion that the network itself opredililas at 10 Mbit but vseravnoo nepashet Undecided. Give what to do?
<ubuntu__> Russian
<ubuntu__>  
<ubuntu__> >
<respecting> hi i have apache tomcat running on port 8080 but i failed to kill its process because i can not know his pid(i have made ps -aux,i have used webmin in vain) but i'm sure he is using right now port 8080 is their any way to kill him?
<FloodBot2> ubuntu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> English
<ubuntu__>  
<_Linuxx_> timetrick: do you get an IP from your router?
<timetrick> _Linuxx_: yes
<bazhang> ubuntu__, you are in #ubuntu-ru already
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; and its hardy anyone who gets about 150 kbps
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; and its hardly anyone who gets about 150 kbps
<koshari> PerryArmstrong there are 3rd party people that ship linux discs
<_Linuxx_> timetrick: you cant ping the router? by ip.
<timetrick> _Linuxx_, no
<PerryArmstrong> koshari; is it free...and do you know the sites??
<_Linuxx_> timetrick: do the outputs of iwconfig. and ifconfig look ok?
<timetrick> _Linuxx_, yes
<LOVELINUX> Hi .. Are there someone in here there knows how to open Wifi-Radar .. when i open it on my computer nothing happends.
<oCean_> timetrick: hmmm.. weird! Check your routing table: type "route -n" Is there a line starting 0.0.0.0?
<timetrick> oCean_, yes
<oCean_> timetrick: that is your default route. 2nd field represents the gateway. Can you ping that address?
<timetrick> _Linuxx_, yes, the look exactly like those on my laptop (of coure the mac adress & ip adress differs)
<oCean_> timetrick: when all is correctly configured (and working) it should be your router's ip
<timetrick> oCean_, no cant ping it, but it is the routers ip
<koshari> PerryArmstrong i dont think its free, go to distrowatch
<PerryArmstrong> is beryl same as compiz??
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, beryl no longer exists
<hallow> hallo juga
<oCean_> timetrick: that seems all correct. Hmm. Currently, the interface is up&running?
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; okk..i was just reading the full cirle magazine, 2nd edition
<baz> who hosts the servers that provide my software updates - is it canonical or does each program host its own?
<timetrick> oCean_, give me a hint on how to check this
<oCean_> timetrick: open terminal and run "ifconfig -a"
<koshari> baz conocial host ubuntu ones and other places mirror them round the world
<Pupeno-G> What FS can I use in a 500GB hard disk that is used to make backups of an Ubuntu box that is also readable by Windows?
<koshari> Pupeno-G ntfs
<koshari> Pupeno-G or ext2
<baz> koshari, i just installed pidgin updates - those come from canonical and/or mirrors?
<timetrick> oCean_, well the wlan0 interface appears (as many others...) and its information looks normal
<oCean_> timetrick: do you know how to use pastebin service?
<koshari> baz depends on your locale
<baz> koshari, seattle, WA, US
<koshari> baz the files are the same however
<timetrick> oCean_, well im sure i will findout
<Pupeno-G> koshari: is it reliable to write to an ntfs partition with Ubuntu?
<oCean_> timetrick: use paste.ubuntu.com to paste any output
<oCean_> timetrick: then give the url here. That's all there is to it :)
<koshari> Pupeno-G pretty much these days, ntfs support is very good
<baz> koshari, how come everyone is so nice to provide the hosting - especially the mirrors, what do they get out of it
<oCean_> timetrick: run "ifconfig -a" and "route -n" and paste the output in pastebin
<timetrick> oCean_, give me second then (output is on pc without internet access^^)
<aberinkula> anyone good with zenoss ?
<oCean_> timetrick: oh yeah, right :/
<koshari> baz some hosts such as optus in aust have them for theyre customers
<koshari> baz others such as education facilities have them for local users
<RiotingPacifist> i did bad things to my filesystem, how can i mount a filesystem in such a way that a user can edit all the files (Even those originally owned by other users)
<koshari> RiotingPacifist by changing the permissions, but its prolly not a good idea , better jsut to mount and edit as root i would think
<timetrick> oCean_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/129696/
<RiotingPacifist> koshari: but even root cant edit 1 file, its owned by sync and isnt even meant to be a file, fsck 'corrected an error' but changed a directory to a file, i can rebuild the dir but not until ive removed the file
<oCean_> timetrick: ok. lemme have a look
<Speedy059> Any good tutorials on how to install VNC via SSH? I'm familiar with SSH, just not VNC...
<Jo> hii
<silv3r_m002> hi there
<m3gaman> is there a way to   change the screen resolution from the terminal
<silv3r_m002> which tool can I use to discover computers in a LAN
<silv3r_m002> ?
<oCean_> timetrick: ah, on wlan0 there is also an ipv6 address. That might be the problem.
<timetrick> oCean_, another question: is there a minimum wlan quality ubuntu can handle with? therefor does the signal strength needs to be higher then, eg, 20?
 * ScottG489 is away: Gone away for now
<timetrick> oCean_, ok, then lets remove it?
<kordoch> I've been trying to find a GDM theme that supports dual monitors, can anyone point me in the right direction? Goes GDM even support this?
<oCean_> timetrick: I'm not totally sure that those cannot be use together, but I've blacklisted my ipv6 module. I Think a lot others have too
<timetrick> ok
<oCean_> timetrick: "cd /etc/modprobe.d" and open (in editor) the file called blacklist. Add (at bottom) "blacklist ipv6"
<timetrick> oCean_, done
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am using pidgin and i am unable to voice chat... any idea how i can?? i have yahoo and gtalk accounts and i want to voice chat from here
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am using pidgin and i am unable to voice chat... any idea how i can?? i have yahoo and gtalk accounts and i want to voice chat from these accounts
<Scix> I have a script in /etc/profile.d wish uses mount. It mounts fine, but gnome crasjes and returning a message about not beeing able to start my session and starting a failsafe xterm sesstion insted. Anyone who can help?
<majnoon> no think pidgin HAS voice chat
<oCean_> timetrick: ok. Well, we could do some test by hand, but I'm not sure.. I think reboot is the best/easiest way to go now
<timetrick> oCean_, k
<majnoon> PerryArmstrong, try skype
<PerryArmstrong> majnoon; does skype allow logging with yahoo and gtalk??
<oCean_> PerryArmstrong: no, skype is closed network
<PerryArmstrong> oCean_; then any solution to my problem??
<majnoon> only versions of google and yahoo i know of that have voice are for WINDOWS only :(
<PerryArmstrong> majnoon; okk
<majnoon> skype free and has windows version too
<oCean_> PerryArmstrong: nope, sorry. You might want to take a dive in the forums...
<majnoon> and if pay CAN call land phones too
<PerryArmstrong> oCean_; thank you...i guess i'll try there
<timetrick> oCean_, ok rebooted, but still cant ping neither google nor my router
<oCean_> timetrick: Hmm.. not good. But you did get an ip? And "ifconfig wlan0" output is same? (without the ipv6 address this time?)
<sion> y
<raymoon> l.nl
<sion> You speak Thai
<raymoon> ooops Désolé :p
<bazhang> sion, #ubuntu-th
<sion> ???????
<sion> ??????????????????
<bazhang> sion, /join #ubuntu-th
<timetrick> oCean_, yeah, same as on my laptop
<timetrick> oCean_, different ips of course
<sion> Gu is Thai
<sion> I from Thailand
<bazhang> sion, yes; this is not a chat channel
<oCean_> timetrick: man, I really don't know.. what can it be?
<sion> I from Thailand
<sion> I from Thailand
<sion> I from Thailand
<sion> I from Thailand
<FloodBot2> sion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> sion, please join #ubuntu-th and stop chatting here
<timetrick> oCean_, yeah, same question here
<timetrick> oCean_, maybe because the wlan signal is weak?
<timetrick> <20%
<oCean_> timetrick: hmm, yeah. That's not *really* good, but I would think it would disconnect
<sion> I is GM
<bazhang> sion, please stop
<sion> NO
<Scooma> timetrick, i have trouble getting a signal with strength less than 34%
<timetrick> oCean_, hm i did nothing to the drivers as ubuntu made the stick run out of the box, maybe i shoud try ndiswrapper?
<timetrick> Scooma, in what do your problems result?
<Scooma> timetrick, no i don't have any probs ;)
<timetrick> Scooma, that it should work here as well, shouldnt it?
<oCean_> timetrick: run command "dmesg" > in output you should see the wlan0 associating with the AP... maybe also a disconnect?
<timetrick> oCean_, no disconnect
<timetrick> oCean_, but wlan0 registers with AP....
<ubuntu__> привет
<timetrick> so should i try using ndiswrapper instead of normal driver then?
<MonsieurY1> je recherche un site pour me monter un pc low cost (350)  media center, qui pourrait regrouper les cartes tuner, telecomande, compatible ubuntu..si vous avez un site intéressant...
<oCean_> timetrick: I'm getting out of ideas here. Trying another driver might be best next option, but I'm just not sure
<oCean_> !fr | MonsieurY1
<ubottu> MonsieurY1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<timetrick> so i will try this now
<timetrick> hm
<oCean_> timetrick: ok. This is a good starting point for wifi documentation, including ndiswrapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu__> привет
<timetrick> oCean_, thanks, but i will prefer ubuntuusers.de as the articles are written in german ;)
<oCean_> timetrick: have to go... might be back later.
<LurkersA> ubuntu__, #ubuntu-ru
<oCean_> timetrick: :)
<oCean_> !ru | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> ubuntu__, english only here; you are already in #ubuntu-ru
<Scooma> timetrick, is there any security on your router? MAC restrictions?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<timetrick> Scooma, no just the wpa2
<Scooma> timetrick, are you able to switch off the security for the moment and try connecting without it?
<timetrick> Scooma, i tried that already, still no changes
<ActionParsnip> timetrick: some wifi chips under linux dont do wpa
<Scooma> timetrick, because this line: RX packets:95 TX packets:226  implies that you're being blocked at the router
<timetrick> Scooma, ActionParsnip ok but i tried without security already, did not work either
<zxd> is there an ubuntu package for firefox to add color tabs?
<timetrick> Scooma, ActionParsnip ill try again, brb
<Scooma> timetrick, also, is the 192.168.0.3 address static or dhcp from the router?
<ActionParsnip> timetrick: can you establish a connection or do you just get no traffic / no ip?
<ActionParsnip> Scooma: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1368
<Scooma> ActionParsnip, heh
<ActionParsnip> timetrick: if you get a link can you ping the router, can you perform nslookup
<Scooma> zxd, try that link
<ActionParsnip> timetrick: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<ActionParsnip> Scooma: sorry dude, wrong target
<zxd> Scooma, how can I install this plugin for all users
<zxd> globally
<ActionParsnip> zxd: hmm
<Scooma> zxd you might want to ask in #firefox
<Scooma> zxd, or some addons channel for firefox
<ActionParsnip> zxd: #firefox would be est imho
<ActionParsnip> *best
<deepz> #firefox
<daftykins> anyone had xchat chop off a few vertical pixel lines of characters from the last letter of people's sentences?
<Guest4127> How to make chat in Ubuntu please give me advice
<ActionParsnip> Guest4127: you just did it
<Scooma> daftykins, you mean from various characters or just the end of what they write? (and do you mean on the far right or at the end of the entire sentence?)
<zxd> ActionParsnip, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Installing_extensions
<daftykins> hmm it's just at the end of people's sentences i see it, it can be letters or punctuation symbols
<daftykins> ^ @ Scooma
<ActionParsnip> zxd: nice :)
<MrNaz> is there a tool that tells you how much bandwidth your computer is using, and what apps are doing it ?
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: you could try renaming your xchat config folder and rerunning xchat to get a stock profile, see if its nicer
<wers> in what file can i change uid's (user IDs)? i did something terrible. i changed my root user's uid
<ActionParsnip> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11 (intrepid), package size 4442 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<daftykins> all i've done from default is set the "Sans" font ActionParsnip
<deepz> anyone help pls "I notice that the crash doesn't happen when firefox is started from the command line. It crashes only when Firefox is started from the Ubuntu GUI menu. Does this have something to do with the plugin initialization?
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: and add a server or too to the config? it may be a damaged profile, if you gain nothing you can always rename backk
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: i always include a rollback method
<daftykins> ;) yeah i've solved other problems people have had by suggesting the same in here
<daftykins> i figure that's a lot to go to for just a few pixels though :D
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: if the stock profile is good you can ither roll back and troubleshoot, or delete the old and recreate a new profile
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: well thats your call, make your move ;)
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> i choose.... to eat lunch :D
<Scooma> daftykins, did it happen before you changed the font?
<maydaymayday> How to make boot menu among windows&Ubuntu
<daftykins> i can't remember to be honest, i just remember monospace not being so easy on the eye at all!
<keith4> is there a localized version of packages.ubuntu.com?
<maydaymayday> i want to install ubuntu but don't want to format windows
<maydaymayday> ???
<Scooma> keith you can select your package list from the software sources
<Scooma> keith4, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<wers> in what file are user ids located? i did something terrible. i ran "usermod -u 0 root". now everything's messed up
<KeithGS> o.o
<KeithGS> someone beap me?
<KeithGS> beep *
<keith4> Scooma: how does that help me?
<lesshaste> irefox wont start any more
<BABER> hi
<lesshaste> firefox
<Scooma> keith4, you asked for a localized version of packages.ubuntu.com?
<lesshaste> is there some lock file that might beed remving or similar?
<BABER> how can mount ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<jared> guys. how can i change bootsplash ??
<ActionParsnip> wers: what does that command do, why were you even messing with your root account?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | BABER
<ubottu> BABER: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<keith4> Scooma: yah. I'm trying to help someone who (it seems) doesn't speak English. So, I'd like to send him to a package search in his native language
<ActionParsnip> !splash | jared
<ubottu> jared: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ActionParsnip> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<wers> ActionParsnip: i'm copying the uid of the root of os x. the command changed my root's UID to "0"
<Jockeo> I run Gutsy Gibbon but the EasyCam software is in a Hardy Heron repository. Is it safe for me to add the Hardy repository and install EasyCam?
<jared> nice
<lesshaste> firefox
<Scooma> keith4, ah
<jared> but its not the BootSplash
<ActionParsnip> Jockeo: the packages i the hardy repo are for hardy only
<guntur> haloo
<lesshaste> firefox wont start any more.. when I run it from the command line it does nothing except not return the prompt
<jared> ah wait
<Jockeo> ActionParsnip: ok.
<ActionParsnip> jared: http://www.jaininaveen.com/?page_id=113
<Scooma> lesshaste,  yeah I had that problem a while ago - you might need a new profile
<lesshaste> Scooma, I just fixed it!  I had to remove /tmp/.esd-1000/socket
<lesshaste> how annoying
<daftykins> hit alt+f2, then type "firefox -profilemanager" and try and create a new one. see if that fixes your firefox issues
<Guest72051> does anyone know, if there is a new design in Jaunty?
<Scooma> Guest72051, you mean the background or something?
<Guest72051> yes
<daftykins> login screen is new
<jared> noooooo
<jared> its removing everything
<Scooma> Guest72051, i installed the alpha yesterday... nothing new at the moment... i didn't see anything new
<Guest72051> but now the login screen doesn´t fit to the rest of ubuntu
<Scooma> Guest72051, oh yes, I did need to reduce my fonts from 10 pitch down to 8 pitch
<JediMaster> anyone managed to get pureftpd working with mysql authentication? I've got an ISPConfig 3 install on intrepid, and for some reason I can't ftp in (I can see the pureftp config file has been setup to use the correct user/pass for the mysql database that contains the user)
<Guest72051> so i think they have to change their color scheme
<lesshaste> Scooma, seems this is a known and non fixed ubuntu bug :(
<jared> i would need libsplashy for x64
<wers> how do i change the uid of root on the live cd? i'm on live cd now. i changed my root's uid to "0". now, everything is broken including HAL
<jatt> is there a command line program to get the IP address of my computer, just 1 program and not ifconfig | awk | grep | sed | etc. | etc.?
<ikonia> wers: youre done then
<ikonia> wers: root's uid has to be 0
<Scooma> lesshaste, does it happen alot to you? or just every now and again when the process dies?
<wers> ikonia: i'm sorry. i meant, i changed it to "80"
<lesshaste> Scooma, it happens a lot when firefox dies
<lesshaste> Scooma, which happens a lot :)
<ikonia> wers: your still done then - root's uid has to be 0
<Scooma> lesshaste, and you've got the latest package?
<lesshaste> Scooma, yes...although I am in hardy not intrepid
<keith4> wers: you're using the liveCD? just reboot, it'll be fixed
<ikonia> jatt: ifconfig eth0 would give you just the info for eth0
<Scooma> lesshaste, from the bug doc does it say it's fixed for intrepid?
<lesshaste> Scooma, I don't see anything really saying it's fixed
<lesshaste> Scooma, I just googled /tmp/.esd-1000/socket
<lesshaste> Scooma, various unhappy ubuntu people come up if you do that
<Scooma> lesshaste, seems to be tied in with flash and sound
<lesshaste> Scooma, seems plausible
<Scooma> lesshaste,  http://uniquegeek.blogspot.com/2007/03/sometimes-no-audio-in-firefox-pages.html
<wers> ikonia: thanks. i'll try rebooting
<BobSapp> does anyone know of an application based virtual network client?
<BobSapp> it basically sets up a tunnel using a website as the negotiator
<ActionParsnip> BobSapp: tunnelling of what kind?
<BobSapp> of a network connection, sort of like a ssh tunnel
<BobSapp> so tcp network traffic
<BobSapp> maybe udp too
<remoteCTRL> amarok comes with tons of prestored radio stations but most of them give me a "no suitable decoder found" error, how can i fis this?
<ActionParsnip> BobSapp: do you mean like a http based VNC connection so users do not need to install client software
<Scooma> lesshaste, as it gets nuked whenever you reboot, try it for a while
<BobSapp> ActionParsnip: not like that, aparently theres an application that automatically sets up a VPN
<BobSapp> so you run the client on internet connected computers, and the client contacts a web service on the internet
<ActionParsnip> BobSapp: i dont know about automatically creating one, i can give you a guide on creating a vpn though
<BobSapp> hmmmmm
<BobSapp> no thanks ActionParsnip, ill keep googling
<ActionParsnip> BobSapp: try www.ask.com too
<BobSapp> thnks
<meganox> under Hardy, my gnome session freezes on login unless i select the failsafe mode.  is there a safe way to reset my session to the default?
<Techpusher> hi
<Techpusher> Got a probelm
<Techpusher> ~# dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Techpusher> How do I correct
<SlimeyPete> Techpusher: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SlimeyPete> like it says :)
<schur> hello
<runpain2> I am having problems play‌ing like flash in like my browsers  firefox seems to play some but not all and it like frezzes while it play Them,Konquaor like doesnt even show the big arrow like fire fox does when i lick the arrow in fire fox it plays sthe flash
<meganox> Techpusher: if it fails the error message might tell you what to do next
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: is your ubuntu 64bit or 32bit?
<runpain2> i get no error messages either
<runpain2> 32
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: could get the tar.gz from www.adobe.com  and put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<runpain2> i will check it out
<dze1> does anyone know how to read the information output from bonnie++
<dze1> from a sdmmc card i get write speed as 1415KBytes/Sec, when i do dd i get 8MBPS
<dze1> so i want your advice and help, im trying to do some benchmarking
<ActionParsnip> dze1: i'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic it's not strictly an ubuntu support query
<Techpusher> http://www.innovaweb.co.uk/presstog/image_funcs_check.php
<Techpusher> Having trouble getting some gd functions to work
<kiki_cwo> kkk
<ActionParsnip> Techpusher: i'd ask in #php
<kiki_cwo> huy
<ArcSighter> ikonia: hi, you left me hanging yesterday
<runpain2> there is no folder plugins
<runpain2> ActionParsnip,
<ttmrichter> When it's impossible to umount a device because it is busy, is it possible to find out which process has it locked down?
<deepz> anyone help pls "I notice that the crash doesn't happen when firefox is started from the command line. It crashes only when Firefox is started from the Ubuntu GUI menu. Does this have something to do with the plugin initialization?
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: ?
<keith4> ttmrichter: lsof
<ttmrichter> keith4: lsof is saying that the mount point is not in use.
<runpain2> you said put the .so in the folder for mozzila
<keith4> ttmrichter: not possible. lsof only shows you things that are open. it cannot show you what is *not* open
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: then cp the .so file to the new folder
<ttmrichter> keith4: so if it's not listed in lsof, the logical inference is....?
<runpain2> oh ok
<vieq> hello, I am trying to run Virtual-Machine-Manager
<keith4> ttmrichter: that you screwed up the device in question? ;-)
<vieq> it complained that I am not running xen while I havr it
<lfaraone> Hi, my browser crashes whenver I try to view java applets. I have icedtea6-java and an AMD64 arch installed. Any ideas why?
<vieq> any Ideas?
<ttmrichter> How does one go about unscrewing up the device short of rebooting (which is not really an option for several hours:()
<keith4> ttmrichter: or that you made a typo in your grep syntax. i dunno. never was any good at reading minds ;-)
<runpain2> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/runpain2/.mozzilla/plugins': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> lfaraone: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install icedtea6-plugin
<futuh> Hello.. i have a problem :D i tried to start ubuntu with Optoma Hd70 projector and now it wont start even "low graphics"-mode.. i think its from resolution, what can i do? i can only go in command line
<keith4> ttmrichter: if you're absolutely certain that nothing is open, you could force it
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: mozilla
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: not mozzilla
<runpain2> gotcha
<lfaraone> ActionParsnip: will do
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: you can copy / paste to the terminal, thats why i gave the full command
<runpain2> sorry i see now
<macvr> hi all... i usually use suspend , some times it works fine but sometimes i see that several programs run in multiples, like i have 3 instances of the wireless running.... now when i press suspend and resumes it goes in 3 cycles of resume and suspend before i can use the system again...! i know that restarting solves the problem , is there anyway to do it just by logging out and logging bak in?
<ttmrichter> keith4: I'm not that 100% certain.  I've noticed that bash in particular likes to leave pieces of itself hanging around at times after you've typed "exit".  I'm just trying to figure out why the kernel says the device is busy when nothing else will tell me what's making it busy.  I mean the kernel obviously KNOWS something, but won't share it with me.  :D
<runpain2> kinda slow this morn
<vieq> xen, any one?
<ActionParsnip> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<keith4> ttmrichter: that bastard!
<keith4> beat it out of him
<ttmrichter> keith4: I do occasionally get the urge to reprogram it with a baseball bat.  Does that count?
<keith4> now you're on the right track
<futuh> can someone help me pls?
<lfaraone> !helpme > futuh
<ubottu> futuh, please see my private message
<ttmrichter> I'll just leave the drive plugged in until I can safely shut down.  Damned half-day builds.  :(
<vieq> ok whats the difference between ubuntu-xen-desktop & ubuntu-xen-server ?
<futuh> mmm how i can do that with irssi in terminal? :D
<ActionParsnip> !ask | futuh
<ubottu> futuh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<futuh> !ask
<JEEBcz> hmm... anyone remembers what patch/feature must be activated when building a kernel to get the two-finger scroll etc. to work, like on the array.org kernel? I checked out the customization page on array.org, but it seems like I have every feature on :/
 * MauricioR KalEl hello
<yuri_> hello
<yuri_> any help about wine ?
<madAdam2> Do I need to install anything so I can access the terminal using putty on a pc running windows?
<yuri_> <--- dunno
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<runpain2> ActionParsnip, all the flash still has an arrow that i click on to play flash then it just goes blank at the arrow when i click on it like in youtube
<daftykins> ^ @ madAdam2
<madAdam2> Thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np!
<yuri_> hey wine plz :D
<runpain2> sorry youtube plays
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: ok try: killall firefox; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: oh if it plays then cool
<quibbler> yuri_: questions about wine can best be asked in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: youtube == flash so you now have flash
<madAdam2> How come that SSH server doesn't show up in add/remove?
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: no idea, use: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<runpain2> wait some other web sites dont
<Damir> Can someone help me, to create a little database and graph with rrdtool? I have some problems...
<madAdam2> It's installing already, I was just wondering why! :P I usually just use that to find my programs
<Damir> I don't get MAX,MIN and AVG results in the graph
<madAdam2> What port do I need to use to connect to it? Port 22?
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: submit a bug or try search different... seems weird
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: yep, port 22 is default. it can be changed
<lfaraone> ActionParsnip: odd, it still crashes.
<daftykins> madAdam2, port 22 is default for SSH connections in putty
<runpain2> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz  => `./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz' Resolving fpdownload.macromedia.com... 72.246.90.70 Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|72.246.90.70|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 07:46:16 ERROR 404: Not Found
<madAdam2> Awesome
<madAdam2> I'm on
<madAdam2> Thanks :)
<macman> anyone here ever use bindfs ?
<spionlala> how can i change the apt-get autoremove behaviour? it always wants to remove some programs i still need only because those programs arent needed by any other packages...
<madAdam2> It can't be accessed from the outside can it? Unless I forward ports...?
<daftykins> port forwarding is indeed required madAdam2
<daftykins> * -> 22
<madAdam2> Yeah I was just checking :P
<madAdam2> Now I need something like a VNC ;D
<daftykins> System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<daftykins> turn VNC on/off
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: if you do use vnc, use it through an ssh tunnel for security
<madAdam2> Sorry what? xD
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: vnc traffic is unencrypted
<madAdam2> I'm new to linux
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: it runs on windows too
<madAdam2> Yeah I use RealVNC for my windows PC's
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: vnc data is sent plainly so if you are using it over WAN its hugely unsecure
<eddie1> helo almal
<madAdam2> What do you mean by through an SSH tunnel?
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: you can add security by using ssh
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: you connect to your server with ssh then tell the vnc traffic to use the same link
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<marcel1607> hi
<gohu3> Hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marcel1607> i found that kde 4.2.1 is really unstable, crashing a lot especially plasma
<marcel1607> anyone has a different view on this?
<marcel1607> or is kde just unstable
<DIFH-iceroot> marcel1607: #kubuntu #kde
<marcel1607> pffff
<ActionParsnip> marcel1607: not used it unless its going to come down when my apt-cron runs
<marcel1607> i cant ask anything about kde?
<DIFH-iceroot> marcel1607: this is ubuntu (gnome)
<marcel1607> what bs
<marcel1607> kde is in ubuntu packages
<eddie1> helo almal
<marcel1607> why cant i ask about it
<marcel1607> kubuntu is a distro, not kde
<DIFH-iceroot> marcel1607: you get a better response in kubuntu
<Myrtti> marcel1607: #kubuntu
<piyushchandra> ActionParsnip : hey, how r u..? i tried the boot options that you told me yesterday.. noacpi, nodma, etc.. but no use...
<piyushchandra> ActionParsnip : the LiveCD is working partially till it halts on Linux Shell.. "BusyBox"
<piyushchandra> ActionParsnip : even unable to "check cd for defect".. same error...
<Damir> Can someone help me with rrdtool?
<ActionParsnip> piyushchandra: did you md5 check your iso too?
<madAdam2> ActionParsnip can I PM you?
<ActionParsnip> madAdam2: sure
<vigo> madAdam2: And you can also pipeline or tunnel it, still use ssh , vnc is like that hokey GoToMyPC deal, it is basic UNIX telnet with a shared or eye pleasing GUI.
<daftykins> does gotomypc really use telnet?
<bn43> hi all I have a problem with an hp laser printer 1120 - its prints half a page and/or sometimes misses words on a page when printing
<daftykins> or you're just saying it's as basic as that vigo ?
<bn43> on windows its fine and behaves normally
<marcel1607> this is ubuntu, not windows
<Damir> Where I can find rrdtool help?
<corey> How much bandwidth does it take to stream videos over the net? lets say standard vga resolution
<vigo> daftykins: not really, but is close if not configured
<marcel1607> corey, enough
<piyushchandra> ActionParsnip : its CD shipped by ubuntu, and works fine on my friends comp... anyways how to check md5 for iso, if i have the  CD (i dont have image)
<daftykins> VGA = 640x480, that's not very likely a resolution to use
<Myrtti> marcel1607: if you haven't got anything helpful to say, please, be quiet?
<lfaraone> ActionParsnip: what should I do next in terms of debugging?
<DIFH-iceroot> corey: think of that there is no multicast at the internet, so every viewer takes a bandwidth
<corey> Myrtti: thank you
<marcel1607> Myrtti, no
<ActionParsnip> lfaraone: run firefox from terminal (without the &) and wait for it to crash, then read the terminal
<Pici> corey: Your question isn't really on topic for this channel, perhaps someone in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##networking can answer.
<corey> difh-iceroot: I dont want any other viewers than myself
<Incarus> lfaraone, whats the problem?
<bn43> marcel1607: you comment was not helpful - I agree with Myrtti
<lfaraone> ActionParsnip: kk
<Incarus> corey, do you want to watch movies remote?
 * marcel1607 crying
<corey> Pici: This question leads into others that do deal with ubuntu such as how do i do it
<ActionParsnip> piyushchandra: if its an ubuntu shippit cd it should be ok, checking the cd for defects is essential though. You could try heading into your bios to disable stuff like power management and sound cards and network cards, just until you get installed
<corey> Incarus: yes
<lfaraone> Incarus: I'm having issues with icedtea6-plugin on my amd64 lappy when it works fine on my amd64 desktop.
<DIFH-iceroot> corey: i was using darwin streaming server at it takes 400kb/s with sound in a good resolution
<bn43> marcel1607: sarcasm is also not warranted
<marcel1607> you should use icetea on amd64, it doesnt work, either get sun java 6 build 12 or get the jaunty package for sun-java6
<marcel1607> i mean should N O T use, sorry
<corey> DIFH-iceroot: I dont want a dedicated server. I want a media center that will stream and DL my torrents
<marcel1607> corey, vuze downloads and is a media server
<Incarus> lfaraone, did you try x86 AND x64?
<futuh> can someone help me set up optoma hd70 with ubuntu? :)
<marcel1607> what is optoma?
<futuh> Video projector
<DIFH-iceroot> corey: then use vlc-nox for example with mythtv or something like that
<corey> marcell607: thanks! I will try that.
<marcel1607> futuh, hardware?
<bn43> has anyone had problems printing via HP printers on ubuntu?
<DIFH-iceroot> bn43: no
<corey> How do I set up a JBOD array?
<futuh> marcell607 yeah..
<Myrtti> bn43: in general, most hp printers should work with hplip
<marcel1607> corey, get vuze from the website, the current package has bugs in ubuntu
<beli> hi, is it possible to start an Xapp from remote and display it local AND remote? so it can be interacted with the applications on the local AND the remote box?
<bn43> Myrtti: yes that is my experience too but this one is really giving me problems and the user has to keep on going into windows to print properly
<corey> How do I set up a JBOD array?
<daftykins> corey, RAID controllers generally just need you to go into the controller BIOS, set the disks as non-RAID then they'll become available
<jrib> beli: system -> preferences -> remote desktop?
<bn43> which implies to me that there something wrong on the ubuntu setup
<BZH> does any body has ubuntu with cable internet ??
<marcel1607> bn43, choose a different driver for your printer, ppds are downloadable from linuxprinting.org, go to localhost:631 to manage printers
<Damir> I need help for rrdtool
<spionlala> how can i change the apt-get autoremove behaviour? it always wants to remove some programs i still need only because those programs arent needed by any other packages...
<DIFH-iceroot> BZH: yes
<beli> jrib: i am a console guy....and thats not what i want...i want to start the xapp on BOTH sides
<bn43> marcel1607: thanks I will try that
<corey> In JBOD if a disk fails do you lose all data?
<daftykins> spionlala, is it not just an option to avoid running autoremove?
<Myrtti> Damir: you're not asking a very specific question, which might be the reason why you're not getting any answers
<jrib> spionlala: well that's what autoremove means...  Install the packages explicitly
<beli> s/start/show up/
<Incarus> spionlala, jaunty or intrepid?
<m3gaman> ls
<spionlala> intrepid
<Damir> Ok I have no MAX, AVG and MIN values in the database
<corey> In JBOD if a disk fails do you lose all data?
<spionlala> jrib: so they wont get autoremoved if i install those packages again explicitly?
<Incarus> spionlala, and kde4, or?
<lesshaste> Scooma, sorry I popped out
<daftykins> yes corey
<lfaraone> Incarus: hm? the x86 package won't install...
<lesshaste> Scooma, did I miss something?
<spionlala> no not kde4
<spionlala> incarus
<Damir> But I put data in the database
<Damir> every 60 seconds
<MauricioR> hi, i have a friend who has windows vista and only thing out of what he showed i could not do was that he could shut up any application he chose with the mixer
<jrib> beli: that's the only way I know.  You can run whatever it is that remote desktop is in a shell if you want
<daftykins> corey JBOD = just a bunch of disks, there is nothing RAID working at all, a disc is just used directly via the controller
<Incarus> spionlala, k
<jrib> spionlala: yes
<Damir> I can output TOTAL but nothing else
<MauricioR> can i do the same with ubuntu also
<BZH> DIFH-iceroot are connected via usb or LAN
<spionlala> jrib: trying
<Incarus> lfaraone, do you use firefox?
<lfaraone> MauricioR: pulseaudio can do that.
<lfaraone> Incarus: Yes.
<Damir> Maybe the rrd database is not correct
<beli> jrib: i am familiar with that...but i want the app be seen on local and remote machine...
<jrib> beli: isn't that what remote desktop does?
<Incarus> lfaraone, can you paste firefox output?
<spionlala> jrib: umm do i have to uninstall them before i reinstall again?
<lfaraone> Incarus: will do, it'll take a moment.
<corey> I am trying to further shrink my Vista partition but, GParted doesnt give any options when I click the partition. Any help?
<jrib> spionlala: no, I don't think so
<beli> jrib: yes, but not via X and ssh+X11 fwd...its using vnc
<lfaraone> beli: you want to use remote desktop.
<jrib> beli: right
<Incarus> lfaraone, k
<Myrtti> !enter | Damir
<ubottu> Damir: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lfaraone> beli: you *can't* do what you want with X+ssh.
<spionlala> jrib: ok, it didnt work, still wants to remove paman, paprefs, etc....
<daftykins> corey, windows vista is capable of NTFS resizing in the "disk management" console. boot into vista and run "diskmgmt.msc" and look about resizing. remember to defragment first
<beli> lfaraone: i am not sure about that...
<Damir> Ok sorry, here is my database: http://paste-it.net/public/vca4a59/
<BZH> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<BZH> !enternet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enternet
<BZH> !cable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable
<Slart> BZH: what are you looking for?
<corey> daftykins: I am fairly certain you cant repartition a partition while it is in use.
<benmachine> hi, can anyone tell me if apt-get/aptitude can be made to use an HTTP proxy?
<lfaraone> beli: ok, but you're asking us. We answered; anything else and you'll just have to google or write it yourself ;)
<BZH> how to connect to internet with cable internet Slart
<jrib> spionlala: pastebin
<Damir> I will put data every minute (with a shell script) like this: rrdtool update stats.rrd N:123:432
<Slart> BZH: and what do you mean by "cable internet" ?
<daftykins> corey, i think vista has features to resize during reboot or something similar, just go and check
<beli> lfaraone: you can do amazing stuff with X....i guess it is possible just  by setting some DO
<beli> lfaraone: DISPLAY vars and using Xtools...
<Incarus> BZH, try "sudo dhclient3"
<BZH> Slart dunno its not adsl its cable :)
<Slart> BZH: you have a little box connected to something that is not a phone line, right?
<beli> lfaraone: you can also run 2 or more X-servers on your machine....most ppl dont know about that...
<vigo> Where is the info bot channel?
<Raj_> Is there anyplace, I can see my computer's performance???like task manager ???
<corey> daftykins: It does not.
<BZH> right Slart do i need drivers and s****
<ActionParsnip> Raj_: top
<Slart> BZH: and from this box you have a regular network cable to your computer?
<BZH> Slart cuz i am use to pppoeconf :P
<daftykins> just let ubuntu setup take care of the resize then corey
<spionlala> jrib: wait, now it worked, took some time obvioulsy, thx :)
<daftykins> or defrag like i said
<BZH> yes Slart
<corey> Raj_: Yes, system>admin>system monitor
<zerlor> hello
<Slart> BZH: have you used this setup with windows?
<Raj_> Thanks buddy
<corey> daftykins: I am already in ubuntu. I do not want to reinstall.
<Damir> Myrtti: Can You help me?
<BZH> Slart no i just switched to cable and i dont know how to connect
<BZH> Slart it was easy wiht pppoe :P
<Raj_> Is binary files can change system's settings???
<Slart> BZH: do you know if you have to go to a certain webpage to type in a password or something like that=
<Raj_> Are*
<daftykins> BZH if you have a cable modem, with a second network interface plugged into it, you should be able to just enable DHCP on that interface and you'll get an IP and settings to connect
<jrib> Raj_: what?
<vigo> BZH: You are using DHCP now, it is static.
<Incarus> Raj_, in super user mode executable files can change system settings
<zerlor> can i install gnome and kde on the same machine and then choose the one i will use for the session?
<Slart> zerlor: yes
<vigo> Yeah, what daftykins said
<Raj_> ok
<BZH> hmm vigo , Slart daftykins i will try every thing you told me :D now i will go home and try to connect :P
<Damir> I don't know why rrdtool doesn't store the AVERAGE values
<Myrtti> Damir: I'm trying to help you to ask the correct questions, I can't help you with your problem though
<zerlor> can i just install it and the dispaly manager will give me the choice?
<Slart> zerlor: at the login screen there usually is a "sessions" button
<Slart> zerlor: it depends a bit on what theme you use..
<zerlor> hmm okey and how is the kde paket called i have to install?
<Slart> zerlor: kde-desktop I think
<Slart> zerlor: or-.. kubuntu-desktop
<LakesProse> in a ftp daemon, what is the advantage of having virtual users ?
<futuh> why dpkg-reconfigure is just only setting keyboard, not resolution?
<daftykins> futuh, because X.org does gfx settings automatically now, doesn't really use the file
<daftykins> futuh, you can still force settings by entering them in there
<Slart> LakesProse: not having to create real users for your system and then have to disable them for everything but ftp
<zerlor> okey i will install it now.. and then try if it works
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Scix> a quic question: Is rc.local runed before or after network is up?
<lfaraone> beli: if you already know that, why are you asking?
<Raj_> I see that in KMplayer xine effects sound quality. It reduce players volume????
<beli> lfaraone: cause i dont remember howto do it?!?!
<Raj_> or up??
<lfaraone> Incarus, ActionParsnip turns out it was a extention problem, sorry to bother you guys.
<futuh> ok, but that isn't workig after reconfigure :o
<wers> how do I create mac-readable symlinks on ubuntu?
<beli> i am not asking for shit
<Incarus> <lfaraone>, l
<Incarus> <lfaraone>, k
<ActionParsnip> lfaraone: no worries dude
<Myrtti> beli: mind your language
<ActionParsnip> lfaraone: as long as you reach the goal its fine :)
<Incarus> futuh, whats problem?
<beli> Myrtti: tell lfaraone not to start flaming and i will mind
<wers> ikonia: the reboot didnt work. my sudo account is still broken. hal is still broken :(
<Incarus> beli, whats the problem?
<LakesProse> Slart: but doesn't a real local user have to exist in order to have 1 or more virtual ones ?
<futuh> Incarus, i try to get 720p picture to videoprojector and it puts automatically 420i
<beli> wers: what is the problem with the links?
<bipi> hello
<lfaraone> beli: I'm not flaming...
<Incarus> futuh, k, dont know
<plus91> hello people:D
<Slart> LakesProse: it depends on the ftp server.. but in general it would be a good idea
<bipi> hello people
<plus91> ciao
<DJones>  /whois bipi
<pdlnhrd> I have a ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT] video card and I am try to set  up dual head but after every restart it goes back into clone mode.... does anyone know how I can fix this  (i can set it to the correct dual head display but than asks me to reboot)
<sides> I have a problem with my xserver-org, my xorg.conf is okay but the resolution is still 600x800
<Damir> Ok let's try again. I have a rrd Database (here You can find how I have created it: http://paste-it.net/public/vca4a59/) Ok what I wanna do? I grep every minute two values and I put it on the Database: rrdtool update stats.rrd N:123:432. The values will increase, so I chose the COUNTER Datasource type. OK now problem but If I wanna make the graph..I will get no lines, no MAXIMUM, MINIMUM and...
<beli> lfaraone: i told that i want to use console, i told that i want to use X and i told that i dont want to use vnc.....and you ask me why i am asking? i guess you think for fun...
<bipi> British petroliam
<Damir> ...AVG values. Only the TOTAL value. And I don't know why?!
<LakesProse> Slart: ok so you must have a real user anyways
<bipi> bye
<Slart> LakesProse: or use an already existing user
<Incarus> <pdlnhrd>, did you try to configure your xorg.conf file
<lfaraone> beli: Ok, is there a reason you don't want to use VNC?
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | pdlnhrd
<ubottu> pdlnhrd: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<usuario> ola
<Incarus> sides, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> LakesProse: are you trying to decide on what ftp server to use?
<sides> Incarus sec
<Raj_> How to join other channels in Xchat, there is not seeing smashthestack.org channel, How to add it in Xchat in Ubuntu???????
<LakesProse> Slart: no, I'm already using vsfrpd
<Slart> LakesProse: oh, ok
<LakesProse> Slart: I'm just trying to decide wheter implementing virtual users is worth it
<ActionParsnip> Raj_: /j #<channel name>
<Incarus> Raj_, just join with /join
<pdlnhrd> Incarus: I used the catalyst tool to set up the dual displays... i was hoping to avoid editing xorg.cof
<ikonia> wers: it's a livecd - you can't change a live
<lfaraone> beli: X does not support what you are asking for as far as I am aware.
<ActionParsnip> Raj_: e.g. /j #xubuntu
<wers> ikonia: how?
<indian> oh sorry its server
<ikonia> wers: you can't change a livecd - it's read only
<beli> lfaraone: yes, i dont want to use additional software...and some clients work on other operating systems....i want to use ssh2 client like putty with X11 fwd to do the job...
<ikonia> wers: if you're livecd is broken, you must have a broken livecd - as you can't change a livecd, it's read only
<sides> Incarus http://pastebin.com/m3d90863b
<beli> lfaraone: the x.org channel is quiet atm....i asked there already
<Raj_> sorry I want to join server
<lfaraone> beli: hehe... ah, I figured it out:
<Slart> LakesProse: I use virtual users for my ftp server.. I just find it easier to have two separate user databases... just makes me worry less
<Pici> Raj_: /connect servername
<vigo> Can I put Xubuntu current and Ubuntu8.04 on the same HDD? I wish to try Xubuntu or Xfce and Edbuntu later on, will this cause conflicts?
<wers> ikonia: i meant, i'm on a live cd now because my root account in my ubuntu install is broken. i changed the root uid to 80 in my ubuntu install. how do i fix it on the live cd?
<lfaraone> beli: enable VNC on the server, SSH into the server with X forwarding, and then use vinagre on the server (which spawns a window on the client)
<Slart> LakesProse: and I know I can just uninstall the ftp server and those usernames are gone
<ikonia> wers: how did you change the uid to 80 ?
<ikonia> wers: and why did you do that on your install ?
<lfaraone> beli: that way you don't need any additional client software.
<LakesProse> Slart: that's true, true
<ActionParsnip> vigo: sure: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<beli> lfaraone: vinagre...ok reading...thanks
<ActionParsnip> vigo: before you log in, change the session to whichever you want
<sides> Incarus u with me ?
<LakesProse> Slart: so there isn't really a security advantage in having virtual users, it seems more like hygiene
<Slart> LakesProse: but on the other hand.. if I cared about those users I guess it would be easier to create system accounts.. that way I could change ftp server without having to recreate the accounts
<disappearedng> any1 here can recommend a good easy to use FTP server?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: in xfce you will be able to execute and use gnome based apps also
<m3gaman> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Incarus> sides, line 2050
<vigo> ActionPasnip: Thank you
<Incarus> sides, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<m3gaman> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<LakesProse> disappearedng: I use fireFTP gladly
<Slart> LakesProse: well.. you'll have to trust the ftp server to do authentication and storing the password hashes in a sane way...
<ActionParsnip> vigo: you could pile on the DEs all you want and use all the apps, just depends on HDD space
<lfaraone> beli: vinagre is ubuntu's VNC client, it's quite nice
<sides> Incarus-  i just reinstalled the driver and its still not working
<erbi> vNd
<disappearedng> For SERVER?
<erbi> vMp
<Silkjc> I just let Rhythmbox auto detect and download audio codecs. Sound was working, but after reboot it seems to just come out garbled..is this a common problem?
<m3gaman> sLc
<beli> lfaraone: that might work, isnt there a vnc client that is console controlable?
<Russian_punks> hello people
<wers> ikonia: I ran usermod -u 80 root
<LakesProse> Slart: hmm, then I'd rather stay with real local users
<ikonia> wers: why ?
<Incarus> sides, your xserver is also to old (X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90)
<lfaraone> beli: i'm sure.
<vigo> ActionParsnip: about 180g on first, 80 on slave.
<LakesProse> Slart: I mean , as long as I chroot them and have a list, I think I should be okay
<Scooma> pdlnhrd, try the instructions on   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301941&highlight=ATI+x800XL
<LakesProse> Slart: what ftp server do you use, good sir ?
<Slart> LakesProse: yes, sure.. both ways are safe if you know what you're doing..
<lfaraone> beli: what do you mean by "console controllable", as in has a CLI as well as a GUI?
<sides> Incarus-  im allways up to date with the packges
<ActionParsnip> vigo: also depends on needs and your standpoint on bloat
<Scooma> wers,  so you did it eh?
<Incarus> sides, 1.5.99 is the newest
<beli> lfaraone: yes....CLI, i dont care about GUI...but if it has also ;)
<LakesProse> Slart: well I don't know per sé, but I get that chroots make home dir  look like / and the list is a lit :P
<LakesProse> list*
<sides> Incarus-  k .. i'll update both
<Incarus> sides, you should upgrade to the latest xserver and it should work
<sides> Incarus-  k .. thx
<Incarus> sides, np
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Just playing and testing to see which I will present to my brother , he is a high school band director.
<ikonia> wers: what made you do that ?
<wers> ikonia and Scooma: to have the same root account in ubuntu and os x
<ArcSighter> ikonia: what about our tests on ubuntu, you left me hanging dude ;)
<beli> lfaraone: i will saerch for a client then, thanks for your ideas
<LakesProse> it's really frustrating, some options for vsftpd.cong are only online, some are online in the man page and I just can't find anymore
<Slart> LakesProse: no need for the sir, we're all dogs here on the internet =).. and I use pure-ftp for my small server
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ahh had to drive home
<ikonia> ArcSighter: do you have the vmstat output still ?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: try lxde too, i think its awesome
<disappearedng> Any1 here have a good FTP server to recommend?
<lfaraone> beli: well, if it doesn't have a GUI how do you expect to be able to see what's happening on the desktop? :)
<ikonia> wers: osX uses 0 uid for a root account
<Scooma> ikonia, i suggested that if I was him I wouldn't do it...
<LakesProse> Slart: how's that working out ?
<lfaraone> beli: if you're just looking to share a console session there is GNU screen.
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: proftpd vsftpd are two
<vigo> >>>taking notes
<wers> ikonia: aw. so i broke my root and didnt get anything out of it.. aw
<Russian_punks> girls to me)
<deany> how can i set an applications icon (menu entry) to open on desktop 2 and not always on first visible virtual desktop
<Slart> LakesProse: nicely for those once a month file transfers
<Slart> LakesProse: I've never used it for anything really serious
<Scooma> wers ubuntu default is zero too --     root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<ikonia> wers: I don't understand why as the mac OS root account has a UID of 0 to, so I don't know what made you do 80 ?
<beli> lfaraone: nah needs to be X....you can start X stuff from console...you dont need a gui to start windows' and apps
<LakesProse> Slart: good to know :)
<Incarus> wers, are you in a live linux?
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Is lxde more graphical and media and which has the lightest load as this will be run on Desktop and Laptop.
<lfaraone> wers: the only thing that makes root special is its UID.
<Scooma> Incarus,  he's now running a livecd
<Incarus> Scooma, k
<lfaraone> wers: as in if I made an account named "defjoasndoasnd" and gave it UID 0 it would have all of root's powers.
<ActionParsnip> vigo: its very lightweight and snappy but still looks fairly decent
<ikonia> wers: from the livecd mount your root file system on your disk and change /etc/passwd to change the uid from 80 ro 08
<ikonia> to 0
<JarG0n> What does it mean if a service is running on 0.0.0.0 ?
<ikonia> wers: I still don't understand why you changed it to 80
<Incarus> wers, take a look at the sudoers file
<wers> Scooma, Incarus, and lfaraone: i guess, i fixed it. i changed it in etc/root and etc/passwd :D
<ikonia> JarG0n: all iP
<wers> is that right?
<coreyman1> hmm
<Slart> JarG0n: that it listens to all local ips?
<ikonia> wers: etc/root is not needed
<JarG0n> should rpc.statd  do that?
<ikonia> wers: that's not even a file
<JarG0n> and rpc.mountd ?
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Ok, let me get all those, and give them a try.
<Scooma> wers,  is /etc/root on your Mac?
<ikonia> JarG0n: thats just a rpc service
<wers> ikonia: sorry. i meant etc/group
<Incarus> wers, k, but check your /etc/sudoers file
<ikonia> wers: you don't have to change /etc/group
<chomwitt> hi. does  seahorse-daemon  and gnome-keyring-daemon do the same thing?
<ikonia> wers: /etc/group doesn't contain uid info
<Slart> JarG0n: no idea
<JarG0n> ok, thx :)
<wers> ikonia: okay. but is changing 80 to 0 in /etc/passwd enough?
<ikonia> yes
<lfaraone> JarG0n: it's on all addresses
<lfaraone> JarG0n: *bound to all
<wers> ikonia: thanks. rebooting now :D
<Scooma> wers are you logging in as root?
<wers> Scooma: nope
<Scooma> wers okay :)
<gencha> i'm on 8.04.1 and am trying to enable mod_logio for apache2 but i can neither find the module nor fine it in the apt repositories
<gencha> is it deprecated or something? or am i looking in the wrong spots?
<lfaraone> gencha: then maybe it's not packaged.
<lfaraone> gencha: was it included in other versions of ubuntu?
<Jackaruto> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an emachine however, the CD seems to know I'm not installing an MS product and won't boot, any MS product I put in the drive will boot from CD but my know good ubuntu CD will not?
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: did you change the BIOS settings to ALWAYS boot from CD?
<gencha> lfaraone: can't say, this is the first i'm using
<Jackaruto> yes
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: no idea then.
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: that *should* be illegal, but it might not be in your area :)
<Jackaruto> is it possible to restice a CD boot up to an MS product
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: sure.
<ArcSighter> hello all
<lfaraone> gencha: looks like it's just unpackaged. What exactly does this mod_ do? (is there anything packaged that does the same thing?)
<Incarus> JAckaruto, wow, which country?
<Jackaruto> US
<gencha> "This module provides the logging of input and output number of bytes received/sent per request."
<ArcSighter> ikonia: yesterday you were guiding to me to do some tests about my intrepid slowdown issues, are you there?
<Jackaruto> I've got 12 PC I've buitl myself all running nix
<Jackaruto> never had a problem
<gencha> well it's needed to use a certain feature in mod_security, thus i was looking for it
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: odd.
<Jackaruto> tell my buddy brings me this dman emachine
<lfaraone> gencha: hm...
<Scooma> gencha, i think there's a debian rpm package... also you might need to alien it to convert it?
<zerlor> slart: i have installed the kde enviroment
<zerlor> now how can i start it?
<ikonia> ArcSighter: yes, I asked you 10 minutes ago if you had the vmstat output I asked for yesterday
<Slart> zerlor: log out and search for the session button
<gencha> well i don't really rely on the feature but it would have been nice to have. thanks :)
<zerlor> okey and can i start it in a virutal consol?
<Travis-42> after I change an Authorization (system->administration->authorizations), do I have to do anything to make it go into effect (E.g. reboot)?
<zerlor> then i could start kde and gnome
<lfaraone> gencha: well, you have two options: a) install it from source B) package it yourself and maintain it in Ubuntu so others can benefit from your work :)
<Slart> zerlor: let me see if I can find a screenshot for you... here is one.. http://www.cs.wisc.edu/twiki/bin/view/CSDocs/GnomeDesktopFAQs
<gencha> lfaraone: good point ;)
<Slart> zerlor: the first picture even has a nice big black arrow pointing it out =)
<zerlor> yes i see thanks:)
<zerlor> i will try it ;)
<Kuukkeli^> Hello, i have a problem with my Linux ubuntu, i started using it again after about 2 years. Well this time i got ATI drivers and its Proprietary, how could i fix this dilemma?
<zerlor> be back in some minutes=)
<Slart> zerlor: if it isn't there you might have to enable it in system, administration, login window
<ArcSighter> ikonia: wait
<lfaraone> gencha: if you do decide to package it, #ubuntu-motu will be more than glad to help you out. (although I recommend pushing your package through Debian so that both distros will benefit)
<Incarus> JAckaruto, and whats about usb keys?
<Jackaruto> ?
<Scooma> Travis-42, you needed to change something in there to make something work, yes?  so try to do it again and if it works, no. if it doesn't, maybe you need to restart your shell (or logout/login)
<Incarus> JAckaruto, bootable usb key
<erbi> shuttutututufuckfuieeeup
<lfaraone> erbi: ...?
<Jackaruto> hum? maybe, I haven't any flash drives
<Slart> erbi: yes, you're keyboard works.. no, that wasn't a good thing to test it with
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: does windows boot currently?
<JarG0n> I have a service running on a port that is not recognized via netstat -apn.  I can connect to it via telnet, but don't know what commands to issue.  Can anyone help?
<Jackaruto> that a things I'm always going to get aournd to buying but never do
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: you can use unetbootin to do a netinstall.
<Jackaruto> yes
<Incarus> Jackaruto, have you got a floppy drive?
<Jackaruto> no
<Scooma> Kuukkeli^, what's the problem with the driver? you don't want it?
<Jackaruto> I guess I could add one
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Incarus> Jackaruto, and windows is working?
<Kuukkeli^> Could anyone help me with my ATI driver being Proprietary problem?
<Incarus> <Kuukkeli^>, sure, whats the problem?
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: that requires only a net connection, it installs via the LiveCD or alternate net install. (the latter is faster)
<Jackaruto> yes I know it, never used it before
<Incarus> Jackaruto, wubi is also good
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: I use it all the time, it's very easy
<Kuukkeli^> Incarus, well the ubuntu isn't working smoothly at all and i think the reason is because my ATI drivers are proprietary.
<lfaraone> Incarus: but that's not a good idea for stability :)
<lfaraone> Incarus: moreover, wubi still is dependent on windows
<Incarus> lfaraone, k
<Scooma> Kuukkeli^,  read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517225  first and follow the instructions
<zerlor> slart it works!
<zerlor> thank you
<Kuukkeli^> Scooma, Thank you!
<Jackaruto> you all have gave me so good ideas thanks
<Slart> zerlor: you're welcome, enjoy your new kde desktop =)
<Scooma> Kuukkeli^, make sure you read it all first
<Kuukkeli^> Scooma, woah! Nice article about ati Pro_PIE_tary
<Incarus> <Kuukkeli^>, paste output of "glxgears"
<Kuukkeli^> Thank you
<zerlor> slart: i enjoy both:) ... but one more question.. can i start a grapic enviroment form a virtual console like tty1?
<jaspal4805> hi :)
<Incarus> zerlor, yes
<Kuukkeli^> I'll read the forum thread properly, maybe 2 times
<zerlor> how this work?
<jaspal4805> i need some help :(
<JarG0n> What does it mean when using netstat -p, when a service is listed as - ?
<lfaraone> Jackaruto: no problme
<Slart> zerlor: hmm.. I have no idea really..
<Incarus> !ask | jaspal4805
<ubottu> jaspal4805: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tifrugonelpc> Ciao
<tifrugonelpc> a tutti
<Pici> !it | TheAngel
<ubottu> TheAngel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pici> TheAngel: sorry, meant that for tifrugonelpc
<TheAngel> damn my wifi sux
<Pici> JarG0n: Use sudo
<TheAngel> np
<JarG0n> Pici> I did, actually.
<JarG0n> Pici> Still have the -
<jaspal4805> i have an Acer aspire 4710z laptop. i installed ubuntu 8.10 yesterday
<Scooma> JarG0n, it just means that it couldn't identify the application using it - possibly it's because it belongs to a service started by root?
<zerlor> slart: not so important wil find it out;) because then its possible to have 2 grapic enviroment at the same time.. like kde and gnome... ah how can i update this kde verison? just apt-get update and upgrade?
<Pici> JarG0n: I only get - in PID/program if I do not run it with sudo.
<tifrugonelpc> sapreste dirmi se per caso avete problemi a scaricare la posta con thunderbird
<JediMaster> random thought =): don't you hate it when you scroll through past commands, hitting the up arrow, so many times that you could have typed the same command in half the amount of keypresses?
<digifor> I am trying to "ask [my] favourite burning software to burn “rEFIt-0.12.cdr” as a “ISO image”
<Kuukkeli^> Scooma, now i see why you said the read it properly, AdrianP forgot to add that xorg thingie
<Slart> zerlor: I think you can run two x-servers if you want.. using different desktop managers..
<tifrugonelpc> io sono 2 giorni che non riesco a scaricare la posta con tin
<Kuukkeli^> So shall i use that command?
<jaspal4805> i have an Acer aspire 4710z laptop. i installed ubuntu 8.10 yesterday. i cant get wifi working on it. the button for wifi is not working .
<ActionParsnip> tifrugonelpc: italy?
<digifor> as per http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s5_burning.html
<Slart> zerlor: it will of course use a bit more memory and such..
<Pici> !it | tifrugonelpc
<ubottu> tifrugonelpc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Scooma> Kuukkeli^,  :)
<tifrugonelpc> yes Italy
<ActionParsnip> jaspal4805: use lspci to identify the wifi chip
<JarG0n> Scooma> shouldn't sudo enable netstat to ID the service ?
<Incarus> <Kuukkeli^>, yes
<tifrugonelpc> sorry
<digifor> but k3b and brassero both tell me it is not an iso image
<ArcSighter> ikonia: the vmstat output http://paste.ubuntu.com/129768/
<jaspal4805> the drivers for aethros are installed
<Kuukkeli^> Scooma, you're a lifesaver, althought im not into men but i would kiss you! =)
<digifor> Should I rename the .cdr to .iso?
 * Scooma blushes
<Incarus> jaspal4805, ask in one line
<tifrugonelpc> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> digifor: what does the command   file   say the .cdr is?
<tifrugonelpc> #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> jaspal4805: are they modprobed?
<zerlor> slart: memory is not the problem =) okey i will be back later! thank you for your help perhaps i wil be soon back and ask some questions ;)
<ActionParsnip> jaspal4805: sudo lshw -C network will show you whats what
<ActionParsnip> jaspal4805: are you sure its an atheros?
<jaspal4805> i just need to know weather acer_acpi is already there with ubuntu 8.10??
<Slart> zerlor: you're welcome
<Scooma> JarG0n you might want to read up on what daemons use certain ports?
<zerlor> thanks  bye!
<JarG0n> Scooma> ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> jaspal4805: yes its in the current kernel. didnt used to be (man that was hell)
<Slart> jaspal4805: I've got an acer laptop with 8.10, is there anything I can check for you?
<digifor> looking at properties it seems to tell me it is a "corel draw" file???
<ArcSighter> ikonia: is the one you requested , right?
<ikonia> ArcSighter: you've not shown me one yet
<Kuukkeli^> Scooma, shall i now reboot after the command? =)
<jaspal4805> ya slart. my wifi buttin on 4710z is not working. drivers for aethros chip are already installed
<ikonia> ArcSighter: I saw one yesterday, and then asked for another one
<ikonia> ArcSighter: I need the other one
<usr13> Slart: jaspal4805 Compare to see if you have same wifi cards:  lspci
<Kuukkeli^> It has Removed and processed the thingie.
<Kuukkeli^> I shall try my luck by rebooting ;D
 * Slart gets his laptop
<ArcSighter> ikonia: I just did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129768/
<yudy> hi
<gogul2k> hm openbox seems to be ignoring my autostart.sh file =/
<Kuukkeli^> I'll come back if i get more troubles.
<Scooma> Kuukkeli^, you should just need to restart your shell... or logout/login again
<Rabbitbunny> Anybody installed WoW? I'm getting extreme input lag and it's acting like it thinks it's full screen although it's only 800x600 of my 1600x1200.
<ikonia> ArcSighter: thats of a "busy" or "slow" box, yes ?
<Kuukkeli^> Rabbitbunny, did you tinker with the config list yet?
<Rabbitbunny> Kuukkeli^: No. Hints?
<usr13> jaspal4805: What does lspci say?  See your wifi card listed there?
<Kuukkeli^> I remember something about changing some things in the config list..
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm.
<Kuukkeli^> Wait a sec, i'll link you it before reboot. =)
<Rabbitbunny> o0o0o
<Kuukkeli^> rabbitbunny, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<ArcSighter> ikonia: yes I've opened the apps that normally make it slow and after some time the system became sluggish
<Rabbitbunny> Kuukkeli^: Thanks.
<Kuukkeli^> I sure hope that helps you.
<Rabbitbunny> me too.
<ikonia> ArcSighter: ok, let me compare and have a think
<Kuukkeli^> Althought i hate WoW. =D
<ActionParsnip> Kuukkeli^:  +1
<Kuukkeli^> Same boring old crap expansion after expansion
<jaspal4805> yupp my card is listed there in  lspci
<disappearedng> any 1 here used gproftpd before? I installed it and I can't find gproftpd in /usr/bin or in the toolbar
<Rabbitbunny> yes, over and over./me like the data aquisition.
<Kuukkeli^> =D
<Kuukkeli^> Well, rebootan pc
<Slart> jaspal4805: lspci reports Intel corporation P
<ActionParsnip> jaspal4805: ok now you can websearch for that and you can find out how to set it up
<ArcSighter> ikonia: ok pal I'm waiting...
<Slart> jaspal4805: lspci reports Intel corporation Pro/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]...
<jaspal4805> my drivers are already there in the system only i cant get my wifi turn on from a dedicated button my keyboard
<thread2fork> hi, can anyone help me with a wubi and raid1 problem ... i tried out wubi even though i know fake-raids are not the best thing to try out and now it seems wubi only manages to boot into ubunto 2 out of 10 times
<Spectros>  hi, I have a problem, if I open any audio file with audacious, it tells me, my kernel of GTK crashed... how can I solve it?
<MasterZ> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble mountaing a USB hard drive on ubuntu, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Spectros: change from pulse to alsa, or alsa to pulse
<klaas> hey, can I use the alternate install cd to setup a server environment?
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MasterZ> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<usr13> jaspal4805: http://pastebin.ca/1358173
<usr13> jaspal4805: But first, use comand   lspci
<Spectros> ActionParsnip: I don't have problem with sound but with audacious AND GTK :/
<siriusnova> sawp
<Scooma> MasterZ, you might want to do it manually?
<ActionParsnip> Spectros: maybe try reinstalling the app, or read   dmesg | tail just after it crashes
<MasterZ> yes, how?
<MasterZ> I plugged in 3 hard drives, do not see them in df -h, but I see them show up in lsusb
<MasterZ> what is the next step?
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: do they show up in sudo parted -l
<Scooma> MasterZ, pop the drive in, wait a second and then run    dmesg | tail    to see what hardware device it mounted it, then   sudo mount /dev/sdx /media/disk      (making sure that you've mkdir media/disk  so it exists)
<Spectros> thx
<usr13> jaspal4805: lspci |grep Wireless
<lenni_-_> i run 8.04 but would like just one package from the latest 8.10 repo without updating the entire server. Can i do that?
<genii> MasterZ: You are likely seeing in lsusb the usb controller of what the drives are attached to
<ActionParsnip> usr13: if you use grep -i   it makes it case insensitive ;)
<Scooma> MasterZ,  oh are they FAT or ext?
<jaspal48051> afetr lspci i get  03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<MasterZ> they are unformatted, brand new just plugged them in
<usr13> jaspal4805: lspci |grep ireless
<genii> MasterZ: Does: sudo fdisk -l                      show them?
<Scooma> MasterZ, ah all good then
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the tip, should have done that.
<ActionParsnip> jaspal48051: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<MasterZ> yes
<ActionParsnip> jaspal48051: can't say fairer than that
<MasterZ> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<MasterZ> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<usr13> jaspal4805: Show us what you get back from the command    lspci |grep Wireless
<MasterZ> it says that for all 3
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: ah, not so good, do they have data on?
<usr13> jaspal4805: Show us what you get back from the command    lspci |grep -i Wireless
<kumar123> hello everybody
<MasterZ> nope, they are brand new drives
<jaspal48051> after lspci |grep ireless i just get the prompt again
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: great then you need to partition and format them
<daftykins> it's highly unlikely to be called wireless
<Veinor> fdisk format reinstall
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: gksudo gparted
<Veinor> doo-dah, doo-dah
<MasterZ> okay, so /dev/sdb is the hardware name? can I use mdadm to create a raid by using that device name, right?
<Scooma> MasterZ,  yeah run the partition editor
<MasterZ> trying to setup a raid5
<jaspal48051> lspci |grep wireless i get the prompt again
<usr13> jaspal4805: Just try  lspci  and see if you see any lines that indicate a wifi type of device
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: you can use that gui app to manage them if you wish or use sudo fdisk if yo uprefer text based goodness
<MasterZ> just didn't know about fdisk to show the device name :D
<MasterZ> I'm ssh'ed into the box
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: /dev/sdb is a disk you can feel and touch, /dev/sdb1 will be the first partition on the disk
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: every day is a school day
<MasterZ> true
<MasterZ> :D
<Scooma> MasterZ,  do they show up in   blkid  ?
<MasterZ> no they don't Scooma
<MasterZ> okay, let me use this info I have so far to see if I can get mdadm to work
<Scooma> MasterZ,  yeah just wondering ;)
<lesshaste> I get a lot of messages like (firefox:26389): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<lesshaste> any ideas about that?
<usr13> jaspal4805: If you do not see the wifi device listed in the output of  lspci  you may need to check bios settings to see if it is dissabled.  You might also have a defective device - one that no longer works.  But at any rate, you need to identify it.  Try command:  iwconfig
<Rabbitbunny> roksox?
<MasterZ> hmmm, another problem... I have the ubuntu box on the network, I am curreontly remoted into it from my mac, but the ubuntu box cannot see the internet
<MauricioR> to program in ubuntu which is better, java or c#? i want to learn a computer language
<thread2fork> that depends on what you are planing to code
<Scooma> lesshaste, yeah that's a flash problem
<MauricioR> thank you my friend, muchos gracias
<usr13> MasterZ: Can the mac "see the internet"?
<thread2fork> i personally would start with c#
<MasterZ> i'm on it now talking to you :)
<Scooma> lesshaste, remember how the leftover socket file might be audio/flash related?
<lesshaste> Scooma, :(  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/221668 says disable libflashsupport
<lesshaste> Scooma, I don't really understand what that means
<usr13> MasterZ: Then the ubuntu box should also have access to internet
<pepe21> somebody can give me a url warez for downloading... games ?
<Scooma> lesshaste, maybe switch to  swfdec?
<MasterZ> usr13: the ubuntu box can ping my router
<usr13> MasterZ: On the ubuntu box issue command    route -n
<Scooma> lesshaste, basically your firfox/flash aren't playing nicely
<Scooma> *firefox
<lesshaste> Scooma, oh... :(
<MasterZ> got 4 lines
<MasterZ> Kernel IP routing table
<MasterZ> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<MasterZ> 205.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<MasterZ> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<MasterZ> 0.0.0.0         205.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<FloodBot2> MasterZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterZ> 5 lines :p
<Scooma> lesshaste,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swfdec
<MasterZ> oops
<Scooma> MasterZ,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<usr13> MasterZ: If  route -n  returns the router's  IP address as the default gateway, then look at /etc/resolv.conf file and see if you have nameserver line:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<lesshaste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888 is informative
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: please use pastebin or pastebinit in future
<Scooma> MasterZ,   then use     pastebinit -i /etc/group   as an example
<MasterZ> resolve.conf only says: # Generated by NetworkManager
<ubilicios> Hey all.  I am having a problem.  I am trying to get to a website that is dropping packets.  Now on my windows machine it dosen't drop packets and it connects no probs
<usr13> MasterZ: (Don't flood, just send pertainent info.) If your router's IP address is 205.168.1.1  you should have access to internet.  Check to see if you are resolving domain names:  host av.com
<ubilicios> Anything I can do to help my ubuntu client?
<MasterZ> host av.com is timing out I think
<lesshaste> can you get flash 10 for hardy?
<MasterZ> yp, timed out
<MasterZ> yup*
<QQQ> hey ho, is there anyone who can tell me how to install applications to an external drive? (otherwise my EEE-PCs storage kills me one day)
<usr13> MasterZ: That is the problem, resolv.conf does not contain nameserver address.  Either your router's DHCP server failed to send it, or Ubuntu's dhcp client timed out before receiving it.
<MasterZ> how do I fix that?
<Scooma> MasterZ,       yeah you need to have this line in your resolv.conf      nameserver 205.168.1.1
<Slart> ubilicios: what kind of network connection are you using? wired? wireless?
<ubilicios> Slart: Wired.
<rrofl> wow big group
<MasterZ> bingo, Thanks Scooma
<rrofl> can anyone tell me if a desktop comes packaged with the server (8-04) installation please?
<usr13> MasterZ: You can manually add a nameserver like this: cat >> /etc/resolv.conf     and then on the next line type:  nameserver 205.168.1.1  and then do: Ctrl-D (hold Ctrl key and hit letter d)
<lesshaste> I thought it was in hardy backports
<lesshaste> but it isn't listed
<MasterZ> I keep forgeting about the cat >> shortcut.. I always vi it lol
<iixzzzzz>  im using konversation client how can  display my systeminfo ?
<usr13> MasterZ: sudo cat >> /etc/reslov.conf
<MasterZ> yeah, already done
<Slart> ubilicios: and you only get packet loss when connecting to a specific site? or all the time?
<rbowes> s/reslov/resolv/ :)
<ubilicios> just to the site.
<usr13> MasterZ: Try to reslove domanin name:  host av.com
<Scooma> yay reslov!
<MasterZ> yeah, it works now usr13
<Slart> ubilicios: but it works ok if you try it from a windows machine
<ubilicios> I have been working with the tech that controls the router in front of the server.
<iixzzzzz>  im using konversation client how can  display my systeminfo ?
<rrofl> hello there, can i get a little help for a wee problem please?
<ubilicios> Slart:  Yes
<ubilicios> I can give you the site and see if you can get to it
<usr13> MasterZ: Good,  :)
<Slart> ubilicios: that is very strange.... yea sure
<ubilicios> http://ps.posen.k12.mi.us/admin
<iixzzzzz> anyone ?
<corey> Some of my movies are not loud enough. Is there a way to use software to make it louder?
<Scooma> iixzzzzz,  what's the konversation client?
<telematica> hello
<iixzzzzz> Scooma its  irc client ?
<usr13> corey: alsamixer
<MasterZ> uhm... sudo apt-get install mdadm     that should install mdadm, right? I'm getting a "configuring citadel-server" menu right now
<QQQ> is my patience worth it (or should I resend my question or search for help somewhere else?)
<Scooma> iixzzzzz, when you say system info do you mean    uname -a    ?
<rrofl> all i wanna do is run a desktop from the server version i just installed
<Scooma> QQQ what's your q'n?
<QQQ> how to install applications to an external drive?
<MasterZ> thanks for the help everyone :)
<corey> usr13: have you used it?
<Scooma> rrofl, startx ?
<iixzzzzz> Scooma yes alot with umm space mem g/card etc etc
<daftykins> rrofl, that defeats the purpose of installing the server version somewhat, but you can "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" on server
<Scooma> iixzzzzz, ah you want to look in /proc then
<Slart> ubilicios: no response when I tried it from my browser.. how do you determine that it is packet loss you're experiencing?
<usr13> corey: Yes
<rrofl> scooma, oh yeah ill start with installing xinit :)
<MasterZ> hmmm, question, I'm setting up 3 1TB drives in a raid 5 configuration... should I make them all 1 big partition or make a few smaller ones?
<ubilicios> Slart:  I ran wireshark
<mikevankuik> how can I auto login a user? I only have assess via ssh... I know its posible just not sure how to do it again...
<Scooma> iixzzzzz,  ie -  cat /proc/meminfo
<rrofl> daftykins, no it doesn't, i wanted to make sure I have all default server packages installed and get nothing left out
<iixzzzzz> Scooma how do i spam it in a channel like my system stat ?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me... whenever i set my system in hibernate, i get to see some erorr messages that the activation has failed
<ubilicios> Slart:  Plus if you let it go for a bit it will slowly start to load it
<yudy> how I can see  broken packages in ubuntu 8.10?
<rrofl> however, i would like to occasionally use some apps on it that run in desktop
<Scooma> QQQ, you mean like a usb drive?
<usr13> QQQ: dpkg -i /media/disk/where/it/is
<QQQ> Scooma: yes, usb hd
<Scooma> usr13,  :)
<Slart> ubilicios: hmm.. booting a vm with windows .. then it works.. but slowly as you say
<PerryArmstrong> and when i come back from hibernation i get a message that the hibernation has failed
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone solve this problem
<ubilicios> No, its a full windows client
<QQQ> usr13 thx, and I'll try that and will see If get it started :)
<Scooma> yudy,   dpkg --audit
<ubilicios> No it will slowly load up in ubuntu
<iixzzzzz> Scooma im saying is there are plugin. where it can display my systeminfo in a channel
<ubilicios> But in windows its just like any other web site.  Fast loading.
<Slart> ubilicios: ok.. perhaps I didn't let it run for a long enough time
<iixzzzzz> huh ?
<iixzzzzz> SCooma..
<rrofl> does installing xinit install the default GNOME (ubuntu) desktop ?
<Scooma> iixzzzzz,  oh you mean to show off? i don't know sorry. maybe someone else? usr13   how can iixzzzzz dump his system info into a channel?
<jrib> rrofl: no...
<iixzzzzz> yea show off.
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rrofl> jrib, i can start by installing xinit? or I dont need xinit at all if I am going the gnome route?
<ubilicios> It really has me puzzled and I really don't know how to word a google search for it
<rrofl> aha ok thanks actionparsnip
<QQQ> other Question: Is there any strict and good firewall  that askes for any programm if it may connect?
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: you should have that any way
<jrib> rrofl: just install ubuntu-desktop as someone else suggested
<iixzzzzz> no luck ?
<werner-xfs> hi, i changed my / and /home from ext2 to xfs and now it seems i lost all setuid bits... any help?
<rrofl> where is it installed actionparsnip so i can check?
<corey> usr13: alsamixergui?
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: that will repair your desktop o default settings
<Scooma> ubilicios, more memory maybe?
<usr13> iixzzzzz: You need something like pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: its installed all over the place, its not like windows where there is a program files folder
<rrofl> i have server version, am booting into command line
<Scooma> PerryArmstrong, there are problems with hibernation
<rrofl> no i mean what location is the launcher
<ubilicios> Scooma:  Its not a memory issue
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: the stuff apps use is scattered so it can be reused
<Scooma> PerryArmstrong, it's a bug for quite a lot of systems still
<usr13> corey: No, just alsamixer
<PerryArmstrong> Scooma; you mean there's no solution yet?
<Slart> ubilicios: well.. I doubt it's something in ubuntu.. I would check the web site more carefully.. perhaps it's really really unoptimized for anything non-IE
<rrofl> how can i launch gnome from command line?
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: launcher for what, can you please type my name at the start of lines if you are addressing me
<Scooma> ubilicios, i mean allocate more memory to the vm to make it run faster
<b4cchus> gdm?
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: startx
<Slart> ubilicios: but I'm just guessing.. I don't see anything suspicious
<rrofl> actionparsnip ok will do
<usr13> rrofl: gdm
<ubilicios> Slart:  I know its not Ubuntu, my fedora client does it as well
<rrofl> actionparsnip when i run startx it says i need to install xinit
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: did you install ubuntu-server?
<Scooma> PerryArmstrong, no there are solutions but ... quite a few hardware clients don't work... it's something to be addressed eventually...
<rrofl> usr13 gdm is not found
<ubilicios> Scooma:  VM is not even being used
<werner-xfs> will i lose setuid by using cp and mv ?
<rrofl> actionparsnip yes SERVER
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: why?
<PerryArmstrong> Scooma; ohh...thank you for the info
<rrofl> actionparsnip cos i will be mainly using as a server, so didnt want to miss out on any server packages
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: you are clearly a new ubuntu and/or linux user
<PKodon> Okay, i can set Kopete up to join channels when I connect to an IRC account, can I do that in Pidgin?
<rrofl> actionparsnip not new to linux
<rrofl> actionparsnip just new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: you can install any and all server packkages on the desktop
<rrofl> actionparsnip i thought it would save time to have it configure the server for me
<Scooma> ubilicios,  sorry - I confused you with someone else
<rrofl> actionparsnip i learned my lesson now lol
 * ScottG489 is away: Gone away for now
<Scooma> PerryArmstrong, but don't give up on ubuntu just because of that...
<iixzzzzz> usr13 no not like pastebin. i wanna dump my systeminfo in a channel like are mirc addon.
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: its just got no x server as a default to save usless junk like x apps being installed by default as well as PAE for ram management
<iixzzzzz> show off etc.
<PerryArmstrong> Scooma; so how save this error message....i need to see it without hibernating
<dradus> Hi
<dradus> wsup? :D
<rrofl> actionparsnip: so is it now possible for me to install x server without the useless junk?
<PerryArmstrong> Scooma; no way...i have been using ubuntu ince the past 8 months...and i am quite fascinated....
<PerryArmstrong> Scooma; and i luv ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> rrofl: you can but it can get messy, also the server doesnt come with sound stuffs which will be nicely setup in the desktop for you
<iixzzzzz> usr13 ?
<PerryArmstrong> Scooma; i am trying to expertize myself on this distro
<MasterZ> thanks for all the help everyone, my drives are formatting so I'm going to go get some sleep.. I'm sure 3 TB will not be a quick format job lol
<Scooma> PerryArmstrong, it should be in one of your logs?
<usr13> iixzzzzz: Yes, I see what you mean now, but don't know how to implement such a task.
<Scooma> PerryArmstrong, all errors are logged in /var/log
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: can be if yuo use multiple systems ;)
<rrofl> actionparsnip: ok, thanks, i really only wanted the LAMP but the equipment will be put to better use if I use the sound + media stuff too... so I'm gonna dload and install the desktop verion :)
<iixzzzzz> usr13 i heard its infobash -v
<rrofl> actionparsnip: thanks for your time :)
<Scooma> PerryArmstrong,  you can access the logs (more easily) via  System -> Administration -> System Log
 * Scooma is afk
<PerryArmstrong> Scooma; i just checked it and i found that though i hibernated just a few minutes ago...it shows me as ubuntu restart
<usr13> iixzzzzz: No help for infobash
<ActionParsnip> !away | evanderv
<ubottu> evanderv: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<donjuanluis07> hi guys need some help for a non-newbie
<ActionParsnip> !ask | donjuanluis07
<ubottu> donjuanluis07: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<donjuanluis07> i am using HPLIP Fax Utility Address book and I cant get a vcf file to import to the address book
<fxr> hullo, i am getting warnings/errors when apt0get installing nvidia-cg Toolkit --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129784/ is anyone able to confirm they are just warnings in there or are they something to worry about?
<usr13> donjuanluis07: Maybe the format is wrong?
<tyler_d> how do you spawn a new terminal session from within a terminal?
<kriss3d> uhmm whats the config file for kdm ? and where is it located ?
<usr13> Ctrl-n
<usr13> tyler_d: Ctrl-n
<axisys> is there a ubuntu/deb pkg for linux citrix client http://www.citrix.com/English/SS/downloads/details.asp?downloadID=3323&productID=-1
<mikerose357> Hi I've noticed directly editing xorg doesn't work like it did in older versions of fedora specifically adding the right resolution to metamodes doesn't work
<tyler_d> usr13: using a command
<skyred> How can I find "your network address in reverse notation" for DNS BIND9 setup?
<mikerose357> using nvidias gui tool doesn't list any number of valid resolutions as usable so I'm stuck with a low resolution
<usr13> tyler_d: gnome-terminal
<eternal_p> hey all..is there an easy way in getting the new 64-bit java module loaded into firefox..I seem to be stuck with iceTea
<tyler_d> usr13: and a default terminal session? ie. xterm?
<apostle> what is a good PCI Express Network 1 Gigabit Card
<usr13> tyler_d: Just give the command?  Not sure what  you mean?
<erUSUL> apostle: i have a realtek 8169 and works ok
<hatter243> !32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32
<hatter243> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<tyler_d> usr13: nope that worked.... ty
<usr13> tyler_d: Ok, good....
<mikerose357> anyone know how you are supposed to manually configure xorg in ubuntu 8.10?
<apostle> erUSUL, it is PCI Express 1 gigabit ?
<erUSUL> mikerose357: manually? you mean editting xorg.conf ?
<usr13> mikerose357: xorgconfig -X
<donjuanluis07> usr13, how can I reformat the vcf file?  I converted a csv file to vcard via this website http://homepage.mac.com/phrogz/CSV2vCard_v2.html  then imported it into Evolution then used the export of Evolution to the HPLIP
<erUSUL> apostle: no just pci... i missed the express bit :| i'm sure there are pci express versions though
<usr13> donjuanluis07: I don't know, never done that.... sorry
<BeBoo_> is an intel xeon 64 bit?
<apostle> erUSUL, cool will look into it
<SpaceBass2> hey folks
<SpaceBass2> having trouble getting the Cisco VPN client to compile on 8.10 - anyone had success ?
<usr13> mikerose357: X -configure
<erUSUL> BeBoo_: depends there are many versions of Xeon's
<usr13> mikerose357: Not sure, but something like that.
<donjuanluis07> great so im screwed basically
<BeBoo_> erUSUL: easiest way to tell which version it is?
<erUSUL> BeBoo_: do "grep --color " lm " | /proc/cpuinfo"
<erUSUL> BeBoo_: do you see a red lm in the output ?
<BeBoo_> i currently don't have *nix installed on it... it's win server 2k3 atm... i want to format and install ubuntu server but i need to know which to download... lol
<BeBoo_> would you happen to know how to find it out in windows?
<usr13> mikerose357: If you are just rying to recover from a missconfigured xorg.conf file, just delete it, xorg will creat a new one.
<donjuanluis07> anybody used the HPLIP Fax Utility
<QQQ> can I set the folder to install into with aptitude, too?
<erUSUL> BeBoo_: use cpu-z ?
<mikerose357> actually it apears that if I set it to any normal resolution nvidia just sets that monitor to off
<erUSUL> BeBoo_: http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
<BeBoo_> erUSUL: lemme try, one sec
<mikerose357> so I'm stuck with garbage 1024 x 768
<w30> My Compiz mouse button is set to rotate cube on middle button but it has universal focus. How can I set that so it only works when focused on a bate desktop area and not mess up paste when focused in a window of an editor or xterm for example?
<w30> bate/bare
<mikerose357> w30 I don't think thats just a misconfiguration I believe thats a bug its not set to rotate everywhere it just does due to buggy behavior I don't know what the fix is
<usr13> mikerose357: xorgconfig is the manual command to configure the X server.
<w30> mikerose357, my PClinuxOS setup works only on bare desktop so maybe I will will have to ask them how to do it.
<donjuanluis07> if someone has not use the HPLIP Fax program then could someone send me to the right chat for it?
<BeBoo_> erUSUL: now what am i looking for in here? I see EM64T under instructions
<erUSUL> BeBoo_: then is 64 bits
<BeBoo_> great, thanks for your help
<usr13> mikerose357: I don't think that it is the nvidia card that is shutting the monitor off.  I think it is the monitor that is just not accepting out of range signal.
<usr13> mikerose357: What is your monitor?
<snowveil> every time I click my mouse, it actually double-clicks...and the sensitivity is up extremely high.  Does anyone have any idea why it might be doing this?
<mikerose357> it is absolutely NOT out of range
<bmbm> excuse me guys after hi all and how r u could upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 lts to 8.10 without formatting
<bmbm> ?
<corey> Is there a way to use wireshark to watch what websites people are accessing on my network?
<mikerose357> my monitor displays up to 1920 x 1440
<ubuntu__> hi morning
<thiebaude> snowveil: i had that happen to my mouse i had to replace it
<w30> mikerose357, my ubuntu dell laptop works kinda. You have to hold the mouse down a long click for the focus to stay in the editor or whatever paste reciept is.
<corey> lo morning
<donjuanluis07> usr13 could u plz send me to the right chat?
<mikerose357> and the resolution I tried to set it to works in windows
<usr13> !distupgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade
<Viata> corey is it a home network?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | bmbm
<ubottu> bmbm: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<snowveil> thiebaude, it's doing the same thing with a few different mice
<corey> viata: No, I am an employer
<erUSUL> corey: wireshark seems overkill
<usr13> donjuanluis07: Sorry, I just don't know.
<snowveil> I have 2 connected now and they're both causing the same problem
<bmbm> thx very much erusul
<corey> erUSUL: what would you use?
<m3gaman> donjuanluis07:: have you tried searching the HPLIP knowledge base
<erUSUL> !info ntop | corey
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11 (intrepid), package size 4442 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<donjuanluis07> yep and no help or info on the address book feature and I have a 1400+ contact file that I have to use
<usr13> mikerose357: What is your monitor?  What is your dsiplay adapter?  What video driver are you using?
<invalid> !ot > invalid
<ubottu> invalid, please see my private message
<donjuanluis07> if my vcf file is wrong format I will change it I just need to know what format to put it into
<tom_eats_lives> I want to stop wireless coming on by default on gnome-network manager how i do this ?
<m3gaman> donjuanluis07:: try google groups or something?
<donjuanluis07> ?
<donjuanluis07> dont know google groups
<cheeser> how do I get ubunto to boot in to runlevel 3?  i don't want X running as i'm thinking of running this on a server.
<cheeser> erm, ubuntu  8^)=
<m3gaman> groups.google.com
<donjuanluis07> k thnks
<thiebaude> snowveil: maybe check the mouse settings
<usr13> mikerose357: Do you have an xorg.conf file?
<Pici> cheeser: runlevels on Ubuntu/debian do not work like other distributions. If you don't want X running, remove it from startup: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<mikerose357> usr13 monitor is an IBM crt, graphics is 8600M GT driver is 180 binary nvidia
<cheeser> Pici: oh, right.  i was going to try that yesterday and got sidetracked.  thanks.  i'll try that.
<theonelostmodder> hello all can i ask for help here
<mikerose357> I'll Pastbin the xorg.conf
<snowveil> thiebaude, for some reason it never opens properly
<pirx_> hi! when downloading server edition 64bit, the image is called amd64. Is this somehow specific to AMD cpus?
<theonelostmodder> im having problems watching movies using the movie player on ubuntu8.10
<usr13> mikerose357: What screen size do you want to use?
<tom_eats_lives> theonelostmodder,  whats the problem ?
<dze1> anyone used bonnie++ for benchmarking
<QQQ> Could I install Apps and move them via C&P on myy external drive and than make simbolic links? (what happens if the drive is not connected?)
<theonelostmodder> umm its a 26 inch so probably 1240x800
<ArcSighter> ikonia: ok , no news?
<mikerose357> 1600x1200
<Picassotamus> mikerose357: i believe someone had a similar issue to you yesterday, and they had a line to ~/xprofile or something
<ikonia> ArcSighter: just a little busy at the moment
<thiebaude> snowveil: system>preferences>mouse>general>pointer speed>senssitivity
<mikerose357> xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/m22c19ac9
<QQQ> (thats what I did to my 2GB Win-XP partition)
<snowveil> thiebaude, the Mouse window never opens for me
<snowveil> not sure why
<w30> pirx_, Intel licenses the amd x86+86 arch. from amd.
<snowveil> the mouse worked fine yesterday, but after a reboot it started acting crazy...every click is a double click
<snowveil> it seems to me like it's recognizing every event coming from the mouse twice
<thiebaude> snowveil: i'm not sure how you fix it
<bujar> hello i tried to install cnet, the "make" and "sudo make install" commands didnt show any errors, but now when i type "cnet" i still get " unknown command" . HELP!!!
<theonelostmodder> question for ne one - i have my laptop hooked up to my tv. Vizio 26 inch lcd 1080i and when i try to play a movie or other video file it wont show uo in the player on the tv just shows a black screen
<w30> pirx_, so it's a dig against Intel by the Linux guyes *smile*
<theonelostmodder> *up
<ArcSighter> ikonia: ok, let me know when you're up to it
<slerder> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to create an NTFS partition in ubuntu. I tried to use Gparted but the NTFS option is greyed out. Thanks
<mikerose357> snowveil that sounds like a hardware issue
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me the command used to view the users existing on a system
<mikerose357> I had the same issue with my mouse , the button was wearing out
<Picassotamus> slerder: Do you have the ntfs-3g package installed?
<snowveil> I've tried two different mice though mikerose357, both are doing the same thing
<donjuanluis07> usr13 m3gaman: thnks for help googlegroups no help Im trying #linux channel
<jtaji> slerder: install ntfsprogs, then all ntfs operations will work in gparted
<genii> slerder: From a livecd you need package installed which first supports the fs or so you are trying to partition/format for. So ntfs-progs
<slerder> picasso and jataji thanks ill look into that
<Kartagis> I get libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.18.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.18.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed. what to do?
<slerder> genni thanks
<theonelostmodder> question for ne one - i have my laptop hooked up to my tv. Vizio 26 inch lcd 1080i and when i try to play a movie or other video file it wont show uo in the player on the tv just shows a black screen. what could the problem be? everything else shows up but the video on the tv in the movie player help plz thanks.
<bujar> hello i tried to install cnet, the "make" and "sudo make install" commands didnt show any errors, but now when i type "cnet" i still get " unknown command" . HELP!!! im running the update manager, could that be the reason why the cnet command is still unknown to the console?
<Picassotamus> slerder: what is the diff between ntfs-3g and ntfs-progs?
<w30> slerder, there is special applications for ntfs file systems in the repos. Have you got those installed. that might help.seardh ntfs in the synaptic app.
<theonelostmodder> question for ne one - i have my laptop hooked up to my tv. Vizio 26 inch lcd 1080i and when i try to play a movie or other video file it wont show uo in the player on the tv just shows a black screen. what could the problem be? everything else shows up but the video on the tv in the movie player help plz thanks.
<luca> i have insallet kubuntu-desktop.. and now i can use kde.. but i saw its the old version so i installed kubuntu4-desktop
<luca> how can i remove kubnutu-desktop?
 * ScottG489 is away: Gone away for now
<theonelostmodder> no one?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me the command used to view the users existing on a system
<luca> i tryed sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop but it didnt work
<usr13> mikerose357: Is 1600x1200  an acceptable screen size?
<w30> luca, kubuntu 8.10 has KDE4. Would you consider installing that?
<Germanaz0> #jdownloader
<catnap> I have a great development idea
<theonelostmodder> question for ne one - i have my laptop hooked up to my tv. Vizio 26 inch lcd 1080i and when i try to play a movie or other video file it wont show uo in the player on the tv just shows a black screen. what could the problem be? everything else shows up but the video on the tv in the movie player help plz thanks.
<catnap> is there some sort of development channel?
<m3gaman> man will you people stop posting the same thing over and over again...give it time...someone will naswer
<munichlinux> has someone fixed the firefox dsp issue? (Firefox holding up the /dev/dsp)
<theonelostmodder> sorry m3gaman
<luca> w30: i installed ubuntu.. and use gnome but i installed the packet kubuntu-desktop that i can choose between the enviroments
<slerder> jtaji and genii thanks it worked great. Now I have another problem though. When i try to create a new partition it says It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions. What should i do? is there some way i can change some partitions to not primary (logical) all the partitions i have on that drive are only for media files. thanks
<thiebaude> luca: yes
<KewliOO> can someone help me
<luca> w30: then i realised that kubuntu-desktop is the 3.5 version of kde
<m3gaman> no need to be sorry...I just don't understand why people can't have some patients...
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone explain me the difference between 'who' and 'who am i' commands
<thiebaude> at the log in prompt choose sessions
<theonelostmodder> im an impatient person
<luca> so i decided to install kubuntu4-deskotp .. thats the new version and i want to remove the old version
<jtaji> slerder: if you already have 4 primaries, you'll need to delete one, and then you can put one or more logicals in that space
<m3gaman> then hit google and figure out the answer for your self
<luca> w30: do you understand what i mean?
<theonelostmodder> i am while i wait
<theonelostmodder> hoping to find the answer
<slerder> jtaji, but cant i just change a parition from primary to logical?
<jtaji> slerder: unforutnately no
<m3gaman> theonelostmodder:: great...then there is no need to ask again in here
<KewliOO> can someone tell me how to get into the GUI of Ubuntu 8.10....All it shows wheh it boots is " GRUB>
<theonelostmodder> :P
<KewliOO> ??
<slerder> jtaji.. mm that seems absurd. I think ill just use acronis disk director for windows then...Im pretty sure i can use that
<theonelostmodder> if u know the answer u could just tell me
<Scunizi> KewliOO: do you have more than one drive in your machine?
<w30> luca, gotcha, but I am afraid I can't help on that one except to say removing KDE3 is complicated because it affects so much other stuff.
<KewliOO> yes
<m3gaman> theonelostmodder:: yeah and if I did I would have told you...just like im sure if someone else knew the answer they would have let you know...
<Scunizi> KewliOO: Grub is the bootloader and didn't install correctly or on the right drive.. I'll have ubottu give you a link
<KewliOO> I have 3 Hard drives and one cd-R/dvdrom
<Scunizi> !grub | KewliOO
<ubottu> KewliOO: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<snowveil> theonelostmodder, have you tried playing it back on your standard monitor?
<snowveil> are you sure you have the right video codecs?
<luca> w30: ah okey thats the problem ;) i tryed just to remove kubuntu-desktop but then saw that it didnt work;) but no porlbem will find it out =)
<luca> thanks
<KewliOO> Thank you alot
<Scunizi> KewliOO: np
<snowveil> theonelostmodder, try playing it back in VLC, see if it will work there...if so you need the right video decoder, if not I don't know
<Lindsay2009> hi - i have found a replacement DVD rom drive for my ubuntu machine, and i'm wondering if it works perfectly, could i use it to read my NTFS dvd-rs
<theonelostmodder> k ty snow ill try. it works on the laptop screen just not on the tv thru the rgb (vga) connection
<Scunizi> Lindsay2009: the proof is when you try it and it works..
<snowveil> if it works on the laptop screen that's probably not the issue theonelostmodder
<QQQ> Lindsay2009 why dont you try it?
<sim-value> what an NTFS DVD rs ?
<QQQ> ^^
<Lindsay2009> NTFS Is a windows file format
<Lindsay2009> and dvd-r is a burnt dvdrom disc
<sim-value> actually filesystem
<sim-value> ajep..
<jtaji> Lindsay2009: there is no such thing as NTFS formatted optical discs, but yes you will be able to read any format used on DVDs
<snowveil> Lindsay2009 , the dvds won't be ntfs
<Scunizi> but to combine ntft and dvd is not correct
<mikerose357> ok another question, some programs if I try to start them from konsole like so "sudo kate" tell me command not found
<mikerose357> and yet just "kate" works fine
<theonelostmodder> ok ill try to gogle the issue as no one here has the answer. if all else fails theres alwasy google
<theonelostmodder> *always
<Lindsay2009> jtaji - k. but i do need any additional tools to access my data files from the disc?
<sim-value> and if you use su ...
<sim-value> ?
<Scunizi> mikerose357: you should start graphic programs with gksudo not sudo
<mikerose357> su doens't even fundtion
<sim-value> ?
<jtaji> Lindsay2009: nope
<Lindsay2009> alright. thank you.
<PKodon> Umm, when you say "it's the old version", are you talking about it being KDE 3.x?
<Scunizi> mikerose357: su is not a function in ubuntu unless you do some hacking
<JarG0n> where is the pastebin for this channel?
<JarG0n> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erUSUL> Lindsay2009: dvdr use iso9669 or udf not ntfs that's for hard drives
<JarG0n> ah
<bogey> hi, I removed wpasupplicant
<Lindsay2009> erUSL - thank you for info
<Scunizi> JarG0n: or you can use any pastebin service.. pastebin.com etc
<Lindsay2009> wasn't sure
<bogey> The following packages will be REMOVED: network-manager network-manager-gnome ubuntu-desktop wpasupplicant
<bogey> why it removes network totally
<Lindsay2009> my old dvd-rom had hard time reading anything
<bogey> I don't need wlan thingys
<Lindsay2009> wouldn't read dvd-rs and barely played dvds
<mikerose357> ok thanks gksudo works, I was used to using kdesu for graphical apps but that doesn't work either
<PKodon> Ack! Sorry, for some reason the channel was scrolled back, I was answering someone who asked a question a long time ago.
<JarG0n> I just ran chkrootkit, and it found the following.  Would this have been caused by installing Wireshark?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/129794/
<bogey> need to plugin keyboard to fix my network :P
<Scunizi> mikerose357: are you on gnome running kde aps or kde running kde aps?
<mikerose357> on kde
<Lindsay2009> well thank you all for your help
<Lindsay2009> take care
<Scunizi> mikerose357: weird that kdesu doesn't work
<mikerose357> kde 3.5 I'm waiting for 4 to someday stop sucking
<Scunizi> mikerose357: 4.2 is looking good
<JarG0n> anyone? :)
<mikerose357> great I can't believe that labeled an alpha release 4.0 heh
<usr13> bogey: What is your issue?  (What problem are you trying to solve?)
<Scunizi> JarG0n: probably is wireshark.. you can always uninstall wireshark and check again as a comparison..
<sipior> JarG0n: is the interface still in promiscuous mode?
<javb> what's the directory of the trash in Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008 ? I need to empty it via CLI !			
<JarG0n> Scunizi> I did uninstall.  Should that still be there ?
<JarG0n> sipior> not sure, how do I check?
<w30> Whe does one get those long gibish names for partitions for cat /etc/fstab
<Scunizi> !trash | javb
<ubottu> javb: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sipior> JarG0n: ifconfig will show it
<JarG0n> sipior> what indicates promiscuous mode on eth0 ?
<Scunizi> JarG0n: not sure if the config files etc left behind make a difference or not.
<JarG0n> Scunizi> I thought that might be the case.
<sipior> JarG0n: "PROMISC"
<Picassotamus> !fstab > w30
<ubottu> w30, please see my private message
<JarG0n> sipior> Nope.  I don't see that anywhere.  Thx sir :)
<JarG0n> sipior> Scunizi> I've ran two rootkit detectors.  It's good to know you don't have a rootkit installed. :D
<w30> Picassotamus, thank you very much.
<CosmiChaos> Does somebody know how to enable nautilus to create thumbnails for mpeg and x264??? I have it working for xvid, all unstripped packages and thumbnailers installed. Please help.
<Picassotamus> w30: np yw
<Scunizi> JarG0n: how did you start chrootkit? I just installed
<JarG0n> sudo chrootkit
<Scunizi> ah. thanks
<sipior> JarG0n: might be worth digging through the rootkit detection scripts, and see precisely what test is returning that result. it should then be pretty clear where it thinks the problem is.
<Scunizi> JarG0n: "chkrootkit".. I keep forgetting the "k" in the name
<JarG0n> Scunizi> I did that too.  Also install Rootkit Hunter from package rkhunter.  It seems to be more comprehensive.
<Achoth> Hello. I'm installing Mumble server on my Ubuntu Server 8.10. I need an application that is able to send simple mails. Is it a complicatied process to make a server able to send mails?
<CosmiChaos> Does somebody know how to enable nautilus to create thumbnails for mpeg and x264??? I have it working for xvid, all unstripped packages and thumbnailers installed. Please help.
<storbeck> Achoth: sendmail
<rhousand> is there a command like chkconfig --list for ubuntu?
<JarG0n> sipior> I did.  I think I pasted the test in pastebin, which shows it was searching for possible sniffers.
<laic> Hi, can somebody shed some light on hardware.  I plan to build a desktop for editing some HDV probably using Kino and Cinelerra which I have minimum experience on my present system running 8.04 on 32 bit with 1GB of RAM, a system I built 7 or 8 years ago.  THANKS.
<Achoth> storbeck: Is it as simple as apt-get install sendmail?
<sipior> JarG0n: i meant: what precise code is being executed to determine the presence of a sniffer. there are a number of possibilities, and an inspection of the source code would reveal what's going on.
<usr13> rhousand: There is a gui: services-admin
<JarG0n> sipior> I see
<rhousand> usr13,  yea, I was looking for a command line option. :(
<Achoth> storbeck: Well, I'll try it, thanks :)
<storbeck> rhousand: sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<Kuukkeli^> hmmmh, steam keeps freezing on "Logging to steam account"
<rhousand> ez as can be
<CosmiChaos> Does somebody know how to enable nautilus to create thumbnails for mpeg and x264??? I have it working for xvid, all unstripped packages and thumbnailers installed. Please help.
<storbeck> yep :)
<HanzZ> hi, is it possible to install package from proposed repository without adding it? I need to do it in one command
<storbeck> Kuukkeli^: /join #wine
<HanzZ> I think I can't do it, but I want to ask
<storbeck> HanzZ: I suppose you could wget the package, then dpkg install it
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: can you help me with a thingy? I want a user to autologin on a machine but I only have ssh access... I did it before but I can't remember how :P
<storbeck> mikevankuik: use ssh keys
<gerryxiao0> hello
<bening> anyone knows how to view wmf file on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: i do not know how to do it either.... something on the gdm config perhaps
<mikevankuik> storbeck: ? how do you mean? I'm not sure
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | bening
<ubottu> bening: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: yeah... there is some file I should edit I think... but not sure witch :P
<storbeck> mikevankuik: ssh-keygen, install the key, then copy the key to an ~/.ssh server
<bening> anyone knows how to view wmf image on ubuntu?
<usr13> rhousand: I guess in distros other than RH / Fedora, you just work with the executible bits on the scripts.  In other words, you just chmod -x or chomd +x to the actual scripts, (mostly in /etc/init.d/ )  Someone correct me as needed....
<bhsx> i've been having some locking/freezing issues in 8.10, newly installed and updated, haven't even installed codecs yet...  with ati x300 se
<bhsx> has the latest update caused hanging issues for anyone?
<bhsx> this never happenned before, i updated my box and it started freezing up...
<csarven> If a typeface supports a particular Unicode characters does the text rendering still default to DejaVu because of the Pango library?
<bhsx> i could SSH into it and initiate a reboot, and it would kick me out of ssh but hang on the reboot
<bhsx> and not complete it
<bhsx> any ideas?
<usr13> rhousand: And to see what is running or not, just ls -l /etc/init.d/
<milda_> hi, I lost my eth0 connection in ubuntu 8.10 - it's not in control pannel next clock .. and i can't connect the internet now - i haven't any control :( can somebody help me ?
<storbeck> bhsx: Run it in a screen
<mikevankuik> storbeck: but I have access on the machine (via sftp its possible to access the machine too just nog via vnc but that is solved as soon as I have the user autologed in)
<bhsx> run what in a screen?
<rhousand> \j #mysql
<storbeck> Yes mikevankuik All you need to do is copy over your ~/.ssh folder to the server. You can do it with sftp :)
<CosmiChaos> Does somebody know how to enable nautilus to create thumbnails for mpeg and x264??? I have it working for xvid, all unstripped packages and thumbnailers installed. Please help.
<sipior> mikevankuik: the file you want is /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, i think. pay attention to the comments, though, as it is autogenerated :-) alternatively, you can forward an X session with ssh -X, and run the configurator that way.
<rhousand> haha opps!
<corey> can wireshark be used to see what my employees are viewing on the internet?
<storbeck> Oh, you're trying to auto-login to gdm?
<storbeck> I thought you meant auto-login to ssh
<bhsx> storbeck, what do you mean run it in a screen?
<storbeck> bhsx: Open up a screen session, then run the command inside screen
<rhousand> corey, squid is a better way of doing that
<bhsx> ?  i'm talking about 8.10 crashing....    i don't understand why screen would have anything to do with it?
<mikevankuik> sipior cool tx :) I'll have a look
<donjuanluis07> usr13: not getting any help, do you know someone that edits vcf files?
<usr13> rhousand: I found   update-rc.d
<storbeck> bhsx: After it kicks you out, you can log back in, and re-attach yourself to the screen session, and see what's going on
<rhousand> corey, there are even perl scripts that will go through your log files and do reporting
<usr13> donjuanluis07: Just a sec.  I'll see
<rhousand> usr13, I have installed chkconfig via apt-get. it works great
<usr13> rhousand: update-rc.d - install and remove System-V style init script links
<rhousand> usr13, thanks though
<donjuanluis07> dude i appreciate it
<gherghout> j'ai kubuntu 8.10 et je veux installer ubuntuME mais j'ai pas réussit pouvez vous m'aidez ?
<Scunizi> storbeck: not if you're initiating a reboot of the machine via ssh like bhsx is saying.. the screen session would terminate on reboot
<donjuanluis07> having the worst time with this first time I have had a problem this bad with linux
<usr13> rhousand: Ok, cool...  update-rc.d  may be the backend to it... but yea, that's good to know because chkconfig is good tool
<bhsx> thank you
<Scunizi> np
<TheAngel_> yes tether works _O_
<gherghout>  i have kubuntu8.10 and i want install ubuntuME but i can't can you help me to do that  please
<storbeck> Scunizi: His reboot is hanging though, so I don't think it would close out screen
<bhsx> so i'm the only one?  boo hoo
<BeBoo_> anyone know if you can configure a raid from the ubuntu installer? I have an hp server and i need to adjust the raid before i install
<Scunizi> storbeck: depends on if it hangs on the shutdown side or the boot side.. > bhsx
<bhsx> prolly just a matter of turning off my "effects" again... but they shouldn't be on by default if they're gonna cause crashing issues
<presshere> any recommended firewalls for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> bhsx: metacity --replace?
<yggdrasil> hello can somone recomend a linux supported video capture card  (s-video)?
<Scunizi> bhsx: instead of a full reboot how 'bout just doing a gdm reboot.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sim-value> !virtualhost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualhost
<corey> rhousand: squid? I am more interested in using wireshark regardless of what is better. All I have to do is find logs that use the dns protocol and type the destination IP in my web browser correct?
<BeBoo_> yggdrasil: many of the hauppauge series
<bhsx> i tried that.. didn't do anything
<Scunizi> bhsx: then screen would be usefull
<presshere> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubuntistas> where can i find gimp as a deb file?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<Scunizi> bhsx: change the driver to vesa?
<sim-value> packages.ubuntu.com
<bhsx> that's weak though....
<bhsx> i have the card, i should be able to use it
<bhsx> it's disappointing...
<Scunizi> bhsx: is the driver one that ubuntu supplied or one that you installed from ati's site?
<emperorcezar> Is there any possible way to install flash 9 plugin on 8.10 64 bit? Synaptic only has 10 and the it's just too unstable.
<bhsx> it's a fresh install.... so it's the ubuntu one.... although, i reinstalled because of the initial freezing issue, and that was with ATI drivers
<luis_lopez> hi SevillaElisa
<presshere> can anyone help me to turn off IPv6 pls?
<corey> rhousand: squid? I am more interested in using wireshark regardless of what is better. All I have to do is find logs that use the dns protocol and type the destination IP in my web browser correct?
<bhsx> and the pc doesn't freeze in XP....
<bhsx> no hardware issues...
<sim-value> Which card do you have =
<tinto> i wish to promote the use of ubuntu in my campus is there any documentation or howto to help me through?
<sim-value> Ati sucks for Drivers btw ...
<bhsx> yes it does
<bhsx> but it's what i have
<sim-value> What card ?
<bhsx> ati radeon x300 se
<bhsx> "stock" gateway 700GR
<usr13> donjuanluis07: So we need to convert cvs to vcf ?  Right? Wrong?
<bhsx> 5 years old... should be WELL supported
<sim-value> shouldnt the Opensource driver have 3D accel =
<sim-value> ?
<donjuanluis07> csv to vcf yes!
<Bacta> How can I make my Ubuntu look like MacOS?
<sim-value> Mac4Lin
<usr13> And from where do you get the csv file?
<donjuanluis07> i used http://homepage.mac.com/phrogz/CSV2vCard_v2.html but no luck
<mohanohi> hi
<bhsx> right now i'm using the open source drivers and yes, they have accel
<donjuanluis07> I got it from openoffice
<sim-value> so .... ?
<bhsx> i haven't even installed the "restricted" drivers yet
<donjuanluis07> i saved a ods to csv text
<donjuanluis07> like the web address told me to
<usr13> donjuanluis07: So you are creating the cvs file with OO ?  Your doing it yourself?
<bhsx> sim, i'm talking about a hard crash/freeze issue, i'm not complaining that i dont have 3d accel....
<mohanohi> I am unable to mount USB Drive in ubuntu 8.10. It showing Cannot mount volume. You are not privileged to mount this volume.
<usr13> donjuanluis07: Well, what about this?:  http://freshmeat.net/projects/vcard/
<sim-value> I thought you had that with the Restricted one
<mohanohi> pls anybody help me..
<bhsx> i had the issue with the "ATI" supplied catalyst drivers... i reinstalled just on a whim, updated, and it froze again
<Bacta> sudo su first
<rhousand> corey, it can be done. but the pcap files are very large and you will have to dig through the logs your self. We did that for a wile but we have a lot of users and use thin clients so it looks like everyone connects from the server. now i have user based  acl and a perl script which converts our logs. so, the answer is yes you can use wire shark.
<Bacta> before mounting
<bhsx> so it's not the drivers, it's the update
<n8tuserf> mohanohi-> use sudo
<mohanohi> ok.. then..
<Bacta> Ubuntu is ghey in that regard
<sipior> corey: in principle. but how are you going to deal with the fact that most viewed web pages pull images (for adverts and the like) from multiple other locations? even a small amount of web use is likely to generate quite a few addresses to check. and if you're planning on using this information against an employee (which is what it sounds like you're asking), you'd best be quite sure you understand what you're doing, lest you accuse an innocent.
<tinto> mohanohi, sudo mount /media/usbname
<usr13> donjuanluis07: apt-cache search vcard reports:  "2vcard - perl script to convert an addressbook to VCARD file format"
<donjuanluis07> k how am i supposed to use this, its just a tar with a vcf file in it
<Bacta> And this ladies and gents is why Ubuntu is still not ready for the everyday user
<Chousuke> I still think mounting external drives should be made easier
<pavs> can't wait for Chrome to make linux port of the browser. I freaking love it.
<mohanohi> ok.. but how can i permanently set permission for my account to do mount?
<Chousuke> Bacta: meh
<Bacta> Chousuke: Absolutely!
<tinto> Bacta, who says?
<invalid> mohanohi, use fstab
<Chousuke> Bacta: most of the time gnome automounts USB drives just fine
<n8tuserf> Chousuke-> if you learned to use udev rules, then those can be automated!
<invalid> err - maybe not
<Bacta> what kind of a beginner wants to see a terminal? It's rubbish
<Chousuke> n8tuserf: yeah. that's not simple :P
<mohanohi> hmmm. i am a noob for ubuntu.. what is fstab
<Picassotamus> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<n8tuserf> Chousuke-> correct and i wish it could be better
<Bacta> There we go again
<Chousuke> n8tuserf: there should be a simple GUI for setting up removable device properties somewhere.
<Bacta> Why must a noob know about fstab? :P
<vlady> help please
<sipior> Bacta: well what are you planning on doing to fix it?
<vlady> i can't install postgresql-8.3.6-1-linux-x64.bin
<Scunizi> Bacta: because he's learning?
<tinto> mohanohi, you can changes privilages for users form system>administration>users and group
<Bacta> sipior: Complaining until my C skills are decent
<Chousuke> like "mount this drive automatically when you see it and give users A, B and C access to it"
<mohanohi> ok ok.. thank you i will try..
<Kuukkeli^> storbeck: it's invite only channel. the #wine
<sipior> Bacta: get back to studying, then :-)
<Chousuke> Bacta: again, gnome still automounts most things just fine.
<Bacta> We seriously need a Steve Jobs
<Chousuke> Bacta: it just could be even easier
<mohanohi> yes.. it was mounting previously automatically i double click on it..
<Bacta> who will yell and scream at everyone
<Bacta> yet will make things work for the user
<mohanohi> now it shows dont have permission...
<donjuanluis07> usr13: what am I supposed to do
<sipior> Bacta: screaming at volunteers tends to make them ignore you
<tinto> mohanohi, are you in sudoers file?
<wers> how do I name partitions with Ubuntu? the os x installer allowed me to name my os x partition while my linux partitions are unnamed
<Bacta> sipior: I guess what I meant was an evangelist like Jobs
<mohanohi> hmm what is sudoers file?
<Kuukkeli^> Hello, my steam keeps freezing, could someone recommend me a fix to this? Freezes at "connecting to steam account" part
<Scunizi> wers: you can do that with gparted if you want.. or if you're more adventurous use fdisk
<tinto> mohanohi, you first do some study
<Kuukkeli^> too bad wine is Invite only
<usr13> donjuanluis07: apt-get install 2vcard
<mohanohi> ok.. i will tinto..
<mohanohi> sorry if i am bothering..
<wers> Scunizi, thanks
<Scunizi> wers: np
<aspoor> I hacked Renegade with HEX
<Bacta> mohanohi: You're not bothering anyone. There are people who know how to do what you want done but they're too high up on their high horses to give you a straight answer
<Chousuke> Kuukkeli^: tried #winehq?
<aspoor> not sappose to.
<tinto> Bacta, i think its not so
<Kuukkeli^> Chousuke, not yet, testing now.
<mohanohi> yes i understand..
<Scunizi> !cc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cc
<mohanohi> i should first learn..
<Bacta> It's quite sad when you go into a channel having spent ages trying to get something to work and then be told to go somewhere by some bot or told to do "study" by someone who knows clearly what you must do
<Picassotamus> Bacta: i don't think thats accurate or appropriate
<Chousuke> Bacta: you should not make such remarks.
<Scunizi> !conduct | Bacta
<ubottu> Bacta: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gnu_d> Hi, Nautilus crashes after update to Ibex
<Bacta> *sigh* perhaps I just have a different view of the "user" than everybody else
<gnu_d> this gives me dmesg> [10413.365865] nautilus[20292]: segfault at 72656854 ip b764d1ae sp b676a030 error 4 in libgio-2.0.so.0.1800.2[b762c000+65000]
<phiberoptik> hi
<Chousuke> Bacta: no you don't.
<Chousuke> Bacta: I know what mohanohi needs to do but frankly I am not certain I can give him proper advice.
<phiberoptik> ubuntu french?
<quibbler> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Scunizi> Bacta: it wasn't the user you were making comments about, it's the volunteers helping new users.
<sipior> Bacta: were you planning on helping at some point? or just doing the emo thing for a while?
<aspoor> release renew the lib set
<Chousuke> Bacta: the way I do things might not be the easiest to understand, you see.
<Chousuke> Bacta: I'm not a gnome expert.
<Bacta> Ok, sorry
<aspoor> sudo make uninstall
<aspoor> sudo make unload
<donjuanluis07> usr13: working on it
<usr13> Good luck.
<Bacta> Perhaps I'm venting over things I've seen here in the past. People coming to Ubuntu often don't want to have to learn about configuration files etc. they just want something that helps them do their work
<Chousuke> Bacta: that's a problem
<mohanohi> as reading about fstab, its actually is for partition of drives on booting configuration files right? But i am talking about pen drive here..
<Chousuke> Bacta: when you use a new system, you SHOULD want to learn how it works.
<Chousuke> Bacta: either that, or get someone to set it up for you.
<usr13> mohanohi: fstab is for mounting drives
<m3gaman> Chousuke:: I could not agree more
<emperorcezar> Is there any possible way to install flash 9 plugin on 8.10 64bit? Synaptic only has 10 and the it's just too unstable.
<Chousuke> Bacta: such users would not be able to use windows properly either if it weren't set up for them already.
<Bacta> Chousuke: Does a XP/Vista user need to know about configuration files or others? They just get up and going
<gnu_d> Hey, what to do with Nautilus ?
<Chousuke> Bacta: no they don't.
<Chousuke> Bacta: the system is set up for them.
<Scunizi> Chousuke: sort of .. but more indirectly.. most new users what to learn how to do "what they have an interest in" or what to replicate what they had on a different system using linux programs
<Chousuke> Bacta: and if it happens not to work, they'll be just as clueless as they would be with ubuntu.
<dell2009> hi
<usr13> mohanohi: It tells the operating system what you want mounted or what you want the user to have access to, in being able to mount.
<Duddle> hmm... I have a script that does some stuff, e.g. start firefox. if I run it manually, it works. but if I put it in cron, it gets executed but does not do anything. the script has all rights. any ideas?
<Bacta> I've just had a lot of experience with people like my father and I imagine them trying to get up and running with Linux. It would be hell but sadly he represents a majority of computer users
<Scunizi> Chousuke: and that's ok for them.. This is all off topic
<mohanohi> ok.. ok.. now i really understood.. thank you usr13..
<usr13> mohanohi: What are you trying to do?
<Chousuke> Bacta: your father would not be able to install Windows either :)
<Bacta> He did last time
<gnu_d> Come on, it's emergency, how to rebuild Nautilus !
<Bacta> Barely but he did
<PKodon> Chousuke: This is one reason I hesitated for years to try Linux. Sometimes it's a matter of the ammount of time and money you have (time to figgure out a new system, money to have someone else do it when you don't have the time).
<mohanohi> i inserted a pen drive to transfer some files.. upon double clicking the drive it showed me i dont have permission to mount the drive..
<Chousuke> PKodon: there's always the pain of switching.
<usr13> mohanohi: Oh, ok.
<luca> where and how is the name of the configurationfile form init
<luca> ?
<kriss3d> hmm if im on the network with windows computers.. how would i access their shares ? would i have to mount each one ?
<Bacta> mohanohi: If it were me I would bust out the terminal and type sudo mount whatever but my ranting in here has been that you shouldn't need to do that
<Picassotamus> Bacta: Do you have any evidence that people "like your father" are the majority of computer users, or you just want to prove your point? I have parents too, that are running XP, and they have problems w/ it and don't know what to do either so, your anectote means nothing
<Chousuke> PKodon: but if you're even marginally prepared to accept that you might need to *study* the new system a bit, Ubuntu is just great.
<sipior> gnu_d: what were you doing in nautilus at the time it crashed?
<luca> kriss3d: samba
<Scunizi> !ot | Bacta Chousuke PKodon Picassotamus
<ubottu> Bacta Chousuke PKodon Picassotamus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gnu_d> sipior: I dropped images in the folder.
<sipior> gnu_d: and the bug is reproducible?
<Chousuke> mohanohi: So hm, how did you try mounting the drive, and what exactly happened?
<Bacta> #ubuntu-offtopic is full of feminists...
<gnu_d> sipior: I don't know, but when I paste stuff also crashes.
<PKodon> Scunizi: Sorry.
<mohanohi> i double clicked on the icon of pen drive in nautilus..
<Scunizi> PKodon: happens..
<Chousuke> mohanohi: did it give you any details? :/
<usr13> mohanohi: you may need to edit /etc/goup and see that  your user name is entered on the line that starts with the word disk  and also the one that starts with plugdvd  But first, let me ask;  Are you the original user that was established on this system?
<Chousuke> usr13: editing /etc/group directly is not recommended.
<usr13> mohanohi: Have you added a new user to the system?
 * PKodon shuts up till he has a question.
<mohanohi> yes..
<Chousuke> use "adduser user group" or the gnome user config tools to add yourself to a group
<mohanohi> i will edit the permission in /etc/group
<Scunizi> PKodon: or an answer :)
<Chousuke> no, don't!
<usr13> Chousuke: May have a better way...
<Chousuke> mohanohi: do not touch that file.
<mohanohi> ok.. ok.. i wont..
<mohanohi> i will do adduser..
<mohanohi> One thing i didn't understand..
<Chousuke> don't do that either yet.
<Chousuke> mohanohi: first we need to figure out why you don't have permissions for the disk.
<mohanohi> i installed and used ubuntu for 1 month..
<mohanohi> it didn't give this problem since.
<PKodon> Scunizi: Well, I'm actually using PC/OS, which is based on Xubuntu, so I don't know how many "answers" I can give here, unless it has to do with getting a WEP connection with a linksys card.
<Chousuke> mohanohi: first, try mounting the disk again normally and tell me exactly what happens.
<mohanohi> nowadays it is telling like that..
<Bacta> Yeah I don't get it? Why do you need permission to mount a disk?
<Chousuke> Bacta: of course you do.
<Voltaplein>  
<Chousuke> Bacta: basic security.
<sipior> gnu_d: you might have to downgrade, but did the problem start immediately after upgrading to Ibex?
<Chousuke> Bacta: the problem here is that by default users SHOULD have that permission.
<gnu_d> sipior: yes
<Chousuke> Bacta: he for some reason does not.
<mohanohi> it throws an msg that i dont have permission to mount that drive..
<Chousuke> mohanohi: and no details?
<mohanohi> no..
<Chousuke> is there a "show details" thing anywhere?
<Picassotamus> mohanohi: This is a pen drive? What filesystem is it using?
<mohanohi> like what type of details?
<usr13> mohanohi: If you just edit the file /etc/group and add a comma and your new user name to the end of each line that contains the original user name.
<mohanohi> fat 32
<gnu_d> sipior: I'll change to dolphin then ]:).
<Chousuke> mohanohi: ANYthing.
<sipior> gnu_d: then i'd have a look to see if a bug has been filed, although i haven't heard of anything like that biting a lot of people. you might be stuck going back to the earlier version.
<Chousuke> usr13: NO.
<sipior> gnu_d: dolphin?
<usr13> Chousuke: Why not?
<sipior> Chousuke: dude, chill.
<Chousuke> usr13: do not encourage users to directly edit system files. it's dangerous.
<Voltaplein> Hi  -- question about ifdown and ifup.  if I enter "ifdown eth0" I get the message: "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" which is not true according to the command "ifconfig eth0".  Is this a bug?
<usr13> mohanohi: And after that, just log out and back in again.
<gnu_d> sipior: it's the official KDE file-browser, there is an option in gconf-editor to set which file-browser to start in Gnome.
<Chousuke> mohanohi: I'm going to ask you to use terminal, but that's because I have no idea how to do this using the GUI :)
<digitalhighway> I have ubuntu 8.04 running on my dell laptop - What would be the best rss reader for this operating system?
<Chousuke> mohanohi: open a terminal and type "id" and press enter
<Chousuke> mohanohi: then tell me what it says
<mohanohi> right.. uid=1000(mohan) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),107(fuse),110(lpadmin),116(netdev),119(admin),124(sambashare)
<Chousuke> uh
<Chousuke> why is your gid 0 :/
<mohanohi> dont know..
<Chousuke> did you use sudo?
<mohanohi> nope..
<Chousuke> okay, so not that.
<sipior> gnu_d: half a moment: which file browser are you trying to use? you're logged into gnome, yes?
<digitalhighway> what's a good rss reader for linux
<sipior> gnu_d: ah wait, i see what you meant.
<mohanohi> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<gnu_d> sipior: are kidding me ?
<Scunizi> digitalhighway: liferea
<Chousuke> mohanohi: the command without sudo was fine :)
<gnu_d> sipior: sorry I got a headache
<mohanohi> ok..
<sipior> gnu_d: no, i simply didn't understand what you wrote
<Chousuke> mohanohi: but that looks correct, so :/
<Picassotamus> mohanohi: You may have an unclean unmount on there.. look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TestingStorageMedia
<digitalhighway> thanks
<Chousuke> mohanohi: now do "ls -l /dev/sd*" and put the output in pastebin somewhere
<quibbler> digitalhighway: pan
<mohanohi> ok Picassotamus, i will try..
<m3gaman> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<sipior> quibbler: pan does rss now?
<Picassotamus> mohanohi: You can check for "FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1) " in System Log or use dmesg from ternimal if you want
<Chousuke> mohanohi: actually, do what Picassotamus suggested first :)
<gnu_d> sipior: ow, I forgot, there is a "sudo: unable to resolve host xxx"
<quibbler> sorry i raed news reader ...i'm tired!
<QQQ> when I move whateverApp to my external hd and run: ln -s media/externaldrive/usr/whateverApp /usr/whateverApp how will the updates on whateverApp behave?
<Chousuke> QQQ: you shouldn't do that.
<QQQ> why?
<Chousuke> QQQ: /usr/ belongs to the package manager. you shouldn't mess with it manually unless you know exactly what you're doing
<QQQ> Chousuke I need to free some space somehow...
<BeBoo_> what is the purpose of an LVM and is it needed?
<Chousuke> QQQ: for starters run "apt-cache clean" :)
<QQQ> Chousuke and moving/installing apps too my external drivve was a great solution (i thought)
<Chousuke> QQQ: it's not really so easy.
<QQQ> Chousuke did that :) but I have 5gb only on my ssd
<toddoon> i have crashed my X server after manipulating compiz manager how do i start a X session without compiz i have removed .compiz but it runs compiz
<Chousuke> QQQ: /usr usually doesn't take that much space anyway
<Chousuke> QQQ: anyway, moving stuff there is possible, but not with simple symlinks.
<Chousuke> or at least, that's not very robust.
<Guest72276> hello
<QQQ> Chousuke the diskspace analyser does show 3,5gb of 6,3GB used. I wonder what the rest is
<Chousuke> QQQ: however, if you did that you would be unable to use the system without the external drive.
<QQQ> Chousuke that sucked...
<Chousuke> QQQ: you might want to look for big files in /home perhaps and move them to the external drive?
<Chousuke> QQQ: or remove some packages you don't need :)
<vernet> hey... does anyone know how to disable panning via the mouse when using a virtual resolution?
<erUSUL> "lvm | BeBoo_
<arussel> the "monitor resolution settings" offer as max resolution 1360x768, mine should be 1600x900. How can I add it ?
<erUSUL> !lvm | BeBoo_
<ubottu> BeBoo_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Yownanymous> vernet: Dunno if you can...
<Chousuke> QQQ: you still have 2GB of free space, which is plenty.
<Picassotamus> !resolution > arussel
<ubottu> arussel, please see my private message
<Chousuke> QQQ: don't worry about it too much :)
<Chousuke> QQQ: just store big files on the external drive.
<QQQ> Chousuke: no i have 150mb left
<Chousuke> ah. hmm
<Yownanymous> QQQ: Ouch
<mchelen> arussel, what is your video card
<donjuanluis07> usr13: ok got it from synaptec BUT now what?  is this command line only? or is there a gui?
<kedare> Hi, somebody know what is the "Cached memory" ? that use 50% of all my memory on my ubuntu-server
<vernet> Yownanymous, I think I've done it before a really long time ago, but I can't remember how :-/
<kedare> (look here: http://kedare.free.fr/Dist/mem-cached.png)
<Chousuke> QQQ: try removing some packages?
<Chousuke> using synaptic.
<usr13> donjuanluis07: 2vcard is a Perl script to convert an addressbook to the popular VCARD file format. It can convert addresses for mutt, pine, mh, juno, Eudora, and ldif.  Try man 2vcard
<Yownanymous> oh, something ridiculous I read from a Windows troll yesterday
<QQQ> Chousuke: which? I need most of my apps (all bigger ones are uninstalled by now)
<Yownanymous> Linux is apparently less organised than Windows
<Chousuke> QQQ: anyway, I strongly recommend against doing anything weird with /usr; just try to find out where the space is going.
<mohanohi> if i mount /dev/sdd1 it shows mount: only root can mount /dev/sdd1 on /media/sdd1
<Yownanymous> apparently having lib and bin folders is too difficult for the poor guys' brains...
<arussel> Picassotamus: thanks
<Chousuke> mohanohi: try gnome-mount
<Chousuke> or is it gvfs-mount
<Picassotamus> arussel: Found your answer then I gather... np :)
<QQQ> Chousuke: okey. to bad I can't make use of my 40GB external for apps (dont have many (big-)files)
<mohanohi> Error mounting location: volume doesn't implement mount
<Chousuke> QQQ: if you have most of your bigger apps uninstalled then /usr/ really shouldn't be taking more than 2 GB :/
<toddoon> i have crashed my X server after manipulating compiz manager how do i start a X session without compiz i have removed .compiz but it runs compiz
<Chousuke> QQQ: make sure you don't have anything big in /tmp/?
<Voltaplein> Hi  -- question about ifdown and ifup.  if I enter "ifdown eth0" I get the message: "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" which is not true according to the command "ifconfig eth0".  Is this a bug?
<QQQ> Chousuke: oh, stupid I'll check that now (but did it some time ago)
<QQQ> Chousuke: tmp is 2,5 mb
<Chousuke> okay, so not there
<QQQ> Chousuke: /usr/ is 2,5 GB
<Chousuke> how big is /home?
<Chousuke> QQQ: that sounds okay for /usr
<sim-value> why dont you use Disk usage analyzer ?
<Chousuke> so the rest of your space is going somewhere else.
<QQQ> Chousuke: 550 says  the diskspacemanager/explorer
<QQQ> Chousuke for home
<Chousuke> that's quite a lot.
<arussel> Picassotamus: not yet
<Picassotamus> QQQ: What sim-value said... its a nice tool
<Greatucker> anybody here want to help me debug a problem
<Picassotamus> arussel: You wanted to get a higher resolution than what was listed?
<BeBoo_> thank you, erUSUL
<QQQ> sim-value: I use it: showing me 3,5 of 6 used GB
<erUSUL> BeBoo_: no problem
<Picassotamus> !anyone | Greatucker
<ubottu> Greatucker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Greatucker> installing ubuntu from the disk and only getting a terminal prompt and no GUI
<Greatucker> thats my  bug or problem
<arussel> Picassotamus: yes. I want to add 1600x900 resolution. I tried  xrandr --addmode 1600x900
<Chousuke> QQQ: if it's showing 3.5, how come you have only 150MB left?
<Greatucker> im installing the latest edition thats stable of ubuntu and installing it for CSS server in my basement the computer is stable
<QQQ> It says 3,5GB for / and used spac 6,o of 6,3GB
<Greatucker> and meets minimum requirements
<Chousuke> QQQ: that doesn't quite make sense :/
<arussel> what is a mode ? I get what is an output, a resolution . and xrandr shows the resolutions for per output. Where is hte mode ,
<arussel> s/,/?
<Chousuke> QQQ: what does df -h tell you?
<evilfix> Greatucker: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<QQQ> Chousuke: yeah...
<Greatucker> ok one second im right now running this through firefox the FMware on ubuntu 64bit edition
<QQQ> Chousuke: /dev/sdb5             6,4G  5,9G  146M  98% /
<Greatucker> pain in the neck
<QQQ> Chousuke: and some minor 0% or 1% things
<Greatucker> alrighty  one second neeed to run down staris
<Chousuke> QQQ: are there by chance any big files in / for whatever reason? :P
<Picassotamus> arussel: Does xrandr show you the resolution you need?
<sim-value> somebody knows howto update nexuiz manually ? with the patch ?
<QQQ> Chousuke: no, only 2 making 10mb
<Chousuke> QQQ: run du -sh /*
<Chousuke> takes a while
<Chousuke> (does not need root)
<QQQ> Chousuke: I c :)
<outlier> Is there an app out there that can reposition your open windows to tile them or some such?
<h4ckluserr> like the equivalent to macs Expose?
<arussel> Picassotamus: no. I tried to add it:  xrandr --newmode 1600x900 60 but it doesn't accept it.
<sebsebseb>  
<outlier> I'm not familiar with Expose - just something to get things to be non-overlapping
<Chousuke> QQQ: du just counts diskspace, it's nothing malicious :)
<h4ckluserr> Are you using compiz-fusion?
<Chousuke> you might get some permission denied stuff but you can ignore them.
<outlier> h4ckluserr: yup
<QQQ> Chousuke: takes a while..
<Greatucker> is it bad to be running a server on a computer thats 4-10 years old
<Chousuke> QQQ: yeah.
<Chousuke> QQQ: it goes through everything on your disk :P
<Greatucker> but its stable never crashes
<Greatucker> oh nvm
<m3gaman> Greatucker:: Not at all
<h4ckluserr> nah, it's no issue, as long as the machine is stable
<Picassotamus> arussel: Now you may need to add that mode to your output, u could try xrandr --addmode VGA 1600x1400 ( or whatever you need )
<QQQ> Chousuke: 2,4G	/root; 2,6G	/usr
<kranny_> hi
<Chousuke> QQQ: /root is huge :|
<outlier> h4ckluserr: Even some way of telling a window where to open itself in the launcher or script would do the job.
<Chousuke> QQQ: go see what it contains
<Chousuke> QQQ: it's root's home dir; it should be a few KB at most.
<QQQ> Chousuke: nautillus shows nothing
<Chousuke> QQQ: ls -la /root/
<Chousuke> -lah actually
<Chousuke> easier to see the sizes
<arussel> Picassotamus: xrandr: cannot find mode "1600x1400"
<QQQ> Chousuke: -rw-------  1 root root  256 2009-01-09 01:17 .pulse-cookie
<h4ckluserr> outlier: I can't think of anything off my head, I thought CF had a plugin that did just that
<QQQ> Chousuke: is that a huge file?
<Chousuke> QQQ: nah
<Yownanymous> argh, WINDOWS TROLLS!!!
<kranny_> hi
<Yownanymous> RUN!!!
<Chousuke> QQQ: it's in blocks.
<Yownanymous> :P
<arussel> and to create a new mode I need to add a lot of info I don't have
<Chousuke> QQQ: use ls -lah to see sizes in KB/MB/GB
<Greatucker> has anyone seen heavymetal the movie?
<Yownanymous> I've never seen something so stupid, claiming Windows is more secure than Linux...
<Chousuke> QQQ: if there are any subdirectories in /root/, check them too
<h4ckluserr> ee gads really?
<outlier> h4ckluserr: Not that I've found so far.
<kranny_> <Yownanymous>: Need a small help regarding some text
<Greatucker> windows more secure(starts laughing
<m3gaman> you mean windows isn't more secure?
<Yownanymous> kranny_: ?
<kranny_> <Yownanymous> http://jntucea.ac.in/1.txt
<Greatucker> no it is not
<Picassotamus> arussel: Did you try that w/ 1600x1900? I just put 1600x1400 cos i couldn't remember what you were going for
<m3gaman> lol
<QQQ> Chousuke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129826/
<Yownanymous> hang on a sec
<m3gaman> I kid I kid
<Greatucker> lol
<Yownanymous> WTF is that?
<m3gaman> could only be serious for a second before I started lol
<kranny_> <Yownanymous>: someone send it to decode that text
<Yownanymous> hmm
<Picassotamus> arussel: err 1600x900
<Yownanymous> good luck lol
<Greatucker> i mean ive never gotten a virus malware or anything if i use linux
<Yownanymous> I've never gotten a virus on Windows mind, it's called being careful
<m3gaman> does anyone here even run an AV solution on their linux box
<h4ckluserr> bingo!
<Greatucker> well yes
<Yownanymous> but I would be SERIOUSLY less likely to get a linux virus
<Chousuke> QQQ: taht doesn't tell much... hm
<Greatucker> AV solution
<Yownanymous> m3gaman: I use AVG
<Greatucker> i use nod32
<kranny_> <Yownanymous> :Can you just throw some light on atleast what it is
<sipior> m3gaman: sure, although that's generally to disinfect mail being handled by the linux box...
<Chousuke> QQQ: do ls -lahR /root/ next
<Chousuke> QQQ: recursive :/
<SlimeyPete> I sometimes install clamAV, when I can be bothered
<Yownanymous> to tell the truth, I'm actually using Windows right now
<sim-value> anybody knows where nexuiz data goes ?
<BeBoo_> i use clam
<Greatucker> calm isnt bad but i dont like its like of functionality
<Greatucker> clam**
<Yownanymous> I use Clamwin on Windows, which unfortunately is my main OS :(
<QQQ> Chousuke: oh, thats loads of output
<Chousuke> QQQ: yeah, it is
<Chousuke> QQQ: but pastebin saves :)
<Yownanymous> it's become increasingly tempting to format the drive...
<Yownanymous> kranny_: Got no idea
<Greatucker> same here dude im windows32bit mediacenter 2005
<Chousuke> QQQ: you can redirect to a file if it's too much
<Chousuke> QQQ: do ls -lahR /root/ > output.file
<h4ckluserr> Yownanymous, why would you format?
<Yownanymous> h4ckluserr: so I could install Linux!
<Greatucker> but i have a partion on the computer to ubuntu64bit
<Yownanymous> cause I have a small hard drive...
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: Windows as a main OS?  what why?
<Greatucker> LOL
<Yownanymous> sebsebseb: came with the PC, haven't really bothered doing Linux and dual booting and such
<h4ckluserr> are you familiar with linux? or just dabbling?
<Greatucker> anybody know if VMware is really good
<Yownanymous> h4ckluserr: familiar
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: maybe you can just get rid of Windows :)  depending on what you want to use your computer for
<Yownanymous> Greatucker: VMWare is good
<Geek`N`Proud> Greatucker: depends what version and what OS you plan to run in it
<h4ckluserr> Greatucker: I use VMWare all the time on my Mac, I love it
<Yownanymous> well the only thing I'd really miss is one game and shockwave
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: or just run Windows fine inside  a virtual machine inside Ubuntu, as long as you don't want to say 3D game, and have enough RAM, how much do you have?  I guess at least 1GB so fine for the vm
<Yownanymous> I have at least a gig
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: Macromedia Shockwave works on Linux through Wine
<Yownanymous> Geek`N`Proud: not very well admittedly
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: shockwave well that will work fine in a vm
<Yownanymous> sebsebseb: yeah, I'm gonna be using PUD through a virtual machine inside Windows...
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: VirtualBox runs Windows 2000/XP/Vista better than VMWare Server (if you're looking to avoid paying)
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: what's PUD?
<Yownanymous> yeah I like virtualbox
<h4ckluserr> If it's a space issue yownanymous, why not grab a real lightweight distro, DSL or Puppy?
<Yownanymous> PUD's a teeny linux distro based on ubuntu
<Greatucker> ok here are some tech specs amdathalon 64X2 runnning 3.0GHZ 4GB 800MHz ram and The geforce 260 graphics card
<Yownanymous> with LXDE
<Yownanymous> cause I hate DSL and Puppy...
<Yownanymous> with a passion
<h4ckluserr> ok, as said... PUD :)
<Greatucker> awe
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: uhmmmmm  Linux in a vm inside Windows is good for trying, but then you should do Linux for real with partitining :)  and do Windows in the vm :d  or no Windows at all
<Greatucker> i hate dsl too
<h4ckluserr> or... PDL run's really fast as well
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: Directx 10  games suppourt coming soon in Codeweavers  Games by the way
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: what Windows version by the way?
<Yownanymous> Codeweavers?!? The bunch of scammers that take from Wine and don't give back?!?
<Yownanymous> Geek`N`Proud: XP
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: they power wine
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: no that's Cedega
<h4ckluserr> I dumped Cedega when I had more luck running Steam in Wine than Cedega
<Yownanymous> home edition, SP3
<Greatucker> xp nice
<QQQ> Chousuke:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/129829/
<Chousuke> Yownanymous: Um, codeweavers sponsors wine development.
<Greatucker> i hate vista
<Greatucker> resource hog
<freedumMan> does anyone know why rsync in ubuntu would not copy hidden files? I'm using rsync -avz which works on any other distro?
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: VMWare Server does not work on XP Home
<Yownanymous> I'm not planning on using VMWare server...
<Greatucker> try sudo
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: VMWare Workstation costs money though
<Yownanymous> well I could just use virtualbox or qtemu
<Geek`N`Proud> and using Workstation to create a VM then Player from there on in sucks
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: how much hard disk space do you have?
<h4ckluserr> why would you pay for a solution when perfectly good, free apps exist
<Chousuke> QQQ: root's trash is full of files!
<Yownanymous> sebsebseb: just over 8 gigs
<QQQ> Chousuke: how comes?
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: I woudn't normalley recommend it, but  you could do wubi, and  have  Ubuntu like that,  yes it puts it inside a part of your NTFS file system
<Chousuke> QQQ: I have no idea
<Yownanymous> I do like wubi
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: and then you won't run Windows and Ubuntu at the same time
<Greatucker> ok how much performance do you loose using windows inside a linux box through VMWare
<Greatucker> on a high performance machine
<QQQ> Chousuke: hmkay, so I will just emtpy the trash as root?
<Chousuke> QQQ: try doing "sudo -rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files"
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: about 1GB for a clean install of Ubuntu
<Geek`N`Proud> Greatucker: under what load?
<Yownanymous> Greatucker: depends how much RAM it's allocated
<h4ckluserr> Wubi was probably the best thing that happened to Linux in awhile, in fact, I use it for it's simplicity
<Chousuke> QQQ: will free 800MB :)
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: partitning is better usualley, but maybe not in your case
<Greatucker> CRysis
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: 8GB seems a bit rubbishey to give to LInux, even though you could do a lot with 8GB
<Yownanymous> sebsebseb: I think Wubi is a miracle
<Chousuke> QQQ: no,  actually. a lot more :P
<Chousuke> QQQ: did you log in as root at some point? :/
<nameless`> how many times a n810 battery is supposed to live with wifi and online stream radio turn on ?
<nyad> hi what files must I edit in ubuntu to configure my network? i need to do this via CLI, so no gui tools.   /etc/hosts and that other files?
<Geek`N`Proud> Wubi isn't that great.. alternatives have existed for ages :|
<sebsebseb> h4ckluserr: Wubi is really for noobs that can't partition their hard disk, or are to afraid to
<Yownanymous> more linux distros need to introduce a wubi-type solution
<Chousuke> QQQ: oh damn
<nyad> i just need the file names
<nameless`> because mine was empty after about 5h
<Yownanymous> Geek`N`Proud: what alternatives?!?
<Chousuke> QQQ: I just realised my rm command was wrong :)
<BeBoo_> do i need to worry about these highlighted lines? http://pastebin.com/df517f52
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: the Debian Windows-based Installer
<Chousuke> QQQ: it's "sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files"
<Yownanymous> that partitions thoughh
<sipior> freedumMan: it works on ubuntu 8.10 as well (i just tested it on my machine). maybe a mistyped command?
<h4ckluserr> sebsebseb: forgive me saying, but that sounded like a shot.  I dont' feel the need for using tools if it can be done for me
<Yownanymous> well
<QQQ> Chousuke: a allready wondered and wanted to do it with a sudo nautilus
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: yes but the Guided option will let you resize.. which won't hurt
<Chousuke> QQQ: don't use sudo with GUI apps
<Chousuke> QQQ: it messes up things.
<Chousuke> QQQ: use gksudo instead
<Yownanymous> Geek`N`Proud: but I'm also scared of bootloaders, how do I get my XP bootloader back if I want to get rid of Linux?
<Geek`N`Proud> stuff like Wubi encourages people to be lazy with learning how to use a PC
<Greatucker> gksudo?
<Chousuke> Greatucker: gnome's sudo tool
<sebsebseb> h4ckluserr: partitning tends to be better, after all what if a Windows install buggers up properly, (which is likely since it's Windows) where someone did wubi, then Ubuntu buggers up as well
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: easy.. fixmbr and fixboot
<QQQ> ok
<eule3> hi, is there a german support room?
<Chousuke> Greatucker: sets up the environment so it's proper for GUI apps
<Chousuke> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Greatucker> GKSUDO! make me a sandwich
<Yownanymous> Geek`N`Proud: from what?!?
<Geek`N`Proud> you just use the recovery console.. which comes with XP and Vista
<ZykoticK9> nyad, to edit your network from cli, you need to edit /etc/resolv.conf & /etc/network/interfaces
<Yownanymous> oh
<Yownanymous> OK
<Chousuke> QQQ: anyway, did you get the files removed? :)
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: I mean seriously.. a normal Ubuntu install is 1000x better
<h4ckluserr> sebsebseb: I can't argue that point.  However, with as many times as I've partitioned, tried distro's built and rebuilt grub etc.  Wubi is an incredible reprieve
<QQQ> Chousuke: AY!!! IT WORKED!
<Yownanymous> Geek`N`Proud: I know, but Wubi helps get to the Windows trolls... :D
<hatter243> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Chousuke> QQQ: yeah. so from now on, don't run nautilus with "sudo"; use gksudo instead :)
<QQQ> Chousuke: 2,4GB free space, thx my personal hero for today
<nyad> ZykoticK9, thanks
<QQQ> Chousuke: you think that was the problem? (might be)
<regeya> I had switched my main machine over to fedora for various reasons; I am so greatly tempted to switch back to ubuntu, because some stuff is like banging your head on a desk in fedora...and I don't know of anything that's much better.
<Chousuke> QQQ: yeah
<sebsebseb> h4ckluserr: well it can help with some noobs, because then they can try a more proper Ubuntu install,  whilst being able to remove it as if it was a normal Windows program
<Chousuke> QQQ: it set your home dir (and trash) to be root's
<Chousuke> QQQ: so all the trash was "hidden"
<QQQ> Chousuke: okey, If there is any photoshop/flash thing I could do for you: ask now :)
<Chousuke> nah
<Geek`N`Proud> regeya: Try CentOS and Debian if your PC isn't ultra-new.. those may be less of a headbang since they're not as bleeding edge
<Yownanymous> sebsebseb: exactly
<sebsebseb> h4ckluserr: also if people can't burn the CD since no CD's or can't burn to USB, or can't be bothered to order a free offical CD, wubi could make sense
<Yownanymous> generally I just go for USB stick installs actually
<QQQ> Chousuke: k, so thx (maybe you want to recommend a firewall to me, don't want to check them one by one)
<Geek`N`Proud> regeya: or get in bed with Ballmer and try OpenSuSE.. i've found it to be very similar to Ubuntu in terms of what it offers
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: USB installs are for noobs really to :d  ,but sometimes there can be a good reason for one
<Geek`N`Proud> regeya: so there's not a lack of alternatives.. =]
<Chousuke> QQQ: I don't know much about that, but I hear firestarter is popular :/
<Yownanymous> sebsebseb: stop calling me a noob
<h4ckluserr> sebsebseb, I dare say you are sounding a it like an elitist XD
<sebsebseb> !noob | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<QQQ> Chousuke: tried that but disliked it, thx anyway and bye
<Geek`N`Proud> !noob  > hmm
<sebsebseb> oh yeah I can't get the bot to say something to me like that LOL, plus  that might have been the wrong one
<dougl> !noob | dougl
<ubottu> dougl, please see my private message
<_Roman> I recently got a 3G mobile broadband usb stick, my provider was not in the wizard list of providers, how can I submit this provider to ubuntu for future inclusion?
<Geek`N`Proud> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Geek`N`Proud> ahhh
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: seriously though, what computer usage do you want to do?  let's find out if you really need Windows,  or if you should have it on dual boot, but taking up less space
<realsifo> hello
<somedude2> hello guys
<Yownanymous> sebsebseb: I do really need Windows until Wine actually becomes any use
<sebsebseb> realsifo: hello
<realsifo> can i ask sometings?
<dougl> hello
<sebsebseb> somedude2: hello
<sebsebseb> Yownanymous: why?
<Geek`N`Proud> Yownanymous: what do you need to install in Wine
<sebsebseb> !ask | realsifo
<ubottu> realsifo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dougl> realsifo, just ask dont ask to ask
<Geek`N`Proud> i've done everything.. even WGA in Wine :P
<Yownanymous> Geek`N`Proud: http://openbve.uuuq.comn
<sebsebseb> Geek`N`Proud: LOL WGA in Wine
<Yownanymous> I mean
<realsifo> how to install canon ip 1880 in ubuntu 8.10?
<Yownanymous> http://openbve.uuuq.com
<Yownanymous> it's been done in puppy and gOS, just not ubuntu
<Geek`N`Proud> sebsebseb: you just need to nab a legit DigitalProductID from a real Windows registry and that's it ;)
<Yownanymous> I did have it working once but then I tried it again and it went nuts...
<h4ckluserr> realsifo did you even google that?
<sebsebseb> Geek`N`Proud: oh right
<sebsebseb> Geek`N`Proud: well not much stuff uses that shit still I think
<somedude2> Compiling a C program works fine for me
<Yownanymous> I'm no good at compiling :S
<somedude2> but I can't run it.
<realsifo> yup not working
<realsifo> my printer could not recognize
<sphantom> I am getting terrible 3d graphics perfomance on my IBM Thinkpad T43 running Intrepid. The graphics chipset is Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03). Can anybody help?
<somedude2> says command not found
<Geek`N`Proud> somedude2: what did you do to compile?
<somedude2>  gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Yownanymous> sphantom: that's not a great chipset
<dougl> somedude2, and what did you do to run it?
<Geek`N`Proud> somedude2: ./helloworld
<somedude2> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<somedude2> I typed just helloworld
<realsifo> any driver for my printer?
<Geek`N`Proud> somedude2: . isn't in PATH by default as it's a security risk
<dougl> somedude2, do "./helloworld"
<sphantom> <Yownanymous> I've noticed that the chipset isn't that great, but It runs Google Earth flawlessly under (dare I say) Windoze, as well as under previous Ubuntu releases.
<malikyoda> does anyone know how to change the default papersize from A4 if it is greyed out?
<Geek`N`Proud> somedude2: so therefore you always need to do ./helloworld
<Yownanymous> sphantom: well I'd say that's a driver problem
<somedude2> WOW it worked........ thankyou soooo much
<somedude2> ./helloworld
<Yownanymous> sphantom: wait for an update or try rolling back
<h4ckluserr> realsifo I already gave you the answer over message
<taipan_> test 1, quelqu'un me lit ?
<realsifo> thnaks
<realsifo> thanks
<Greatucker> WHEW
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Hari_Sheldon> Sera.
<sphantom> Younanymous: I agree, but I'm having a real hard time trying to figure out how to fix/reinstall/upgrade my driver. I've downloaded the linux driver from Intel's site, but it fails to install. I've looked through Synaptec Package Manager, but can't make much sense of anything there. I even tried compiling a driver from scratch, but that was way beyond me. Any chance you might be able to point me in a direction on this?
<toddoon> i have intel graphics card and i can't set my screen to normal resolution can somebody help me to fix it
<Yownanymous> sphantom: Go to Intel headquarters with an axe? :P
<dury> gessss :( audacious doesn't launch and it's installed
<Yownanymous> sphantom: See the orange star thingy with the exclamation mark? I think that's what you need to look at
<sphantom> Yownanymous: I'm ttempted by your axe suggestion. ;)
<soundray> dury: how are you trying to launch it?
<malikyoda> does anyone know how to change the default papersize from A4 if it is greyed out?
<Yownanymous> sphantom: I want to do it to Adobe...
<LjL> malikyoda: it might be grayed out if you're using a program (like OpenOffice i think, or KOffice) that sets the page size by itself - in that case, look in the Format menu rather than the printing window
<malikyoda> it's greyed out in the printer configuration
<sphantom> Yownanymous: When you say "See the orange star thingy with the exlamation mark" I'm not sure what you're referring to. Are you referring to the icon that sometimes shows up on my panel when there are updates available?
<LjL> kedare: cached memory is files from your HD that the system has read previously. it keeps them in memory in case they're needed again. it will drop them if it actually needs that memory for something else.
<malikyoda> when i print anything the margins are close to the edge even if I set them
<daniellog_> hey
<dury> maybe if I uninstalled and installed again will launch properly.... soundray => applications =>sound&video=>audacious
<kedare> LjL: thank :)
<Yownanymous> sphantom: Yes
<Yownanymous> right
<Yownanymous> does anyone here actually know how to thingy with drivers in ubuntu?
<LjL> kedare: you can basically consider it free memory
<daniellog_> can you get live tv on xbmc?
<dury> soundray: are you there
<Bakefy> Is there anyway that I can add a resolution to ubuntu?  its not the best for this monitor
<soundray> dury: please open a terminal and launch it from there. See if it reports any errors.
<tyu> hi
<LjL> !fixres > Bakefy    (Bakefy, see the private message from ubottu)
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: have you got the graphics card driver installed?
<sphantom> Yownanymous: I'm actually current on all the updates from Ubuntu, so I have no orange thingy right now.
<dury> soundray: no errors
<Bakefy> sebsebseb, I believe I do
<dury> soundray: it doesn't appear on the desktop..... gessssss :(
<Yownanymous> sphantom: Broken functionality then
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: no you won't have unless you installed it yourself
<soundray> dury: what happens in the terminal -- does it return to the prompt without any message at all?
<dury> soundray: that's right
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: system >  administaration >  hardware drivers
<Bakefy> sebsebseb thanks... I don't even know what this thing has.
<dury> soundray: it means it's installed
<Bakefy> Its just an integrated thing on and old HP
<soumonsi> hi
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: get that thing installed and then you will probably have more resoloution options
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: oh old HP hummmmm
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: ok tell me if anything is in hardware drivers
<Bakefy> nothign
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: which version of Ubuntu, and how old is the HP?
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: hi
<dury> soundray: let's uninstalled it and install it again.... will fix it?
<soundray> dury: I don't know, but it should be simple to try
<Bakefy> sebsebseb - Ubuntu 8.04, its an HP Pavilion a620n
<Bakefy> Server, with X installed
<dury> soundray: all right.... how do I unInstalled
<soumonsi> can one help me
<sphantom> Yownanymous: Thanks for picking up my question, I'm going to try posting to the general group again.
<soundray> dury: did you install it through synaptic?
<sebsebseb> !ask  |  soumonsi
<ubottu> soumonsi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dury> soundray: that's right
<tuxtox> Hi!  I am having a serious problem with playing videos.  The only video that has worked is youtube.  DVDs, AVIs and video capture that uses vfl1 crash the os completely.  vfl2 on Ekiga work.  any solutions?  I think I am up to date on drivers, but not positive.
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: ok it is hardy good, but  a server hummmm. well you don't need much of a resoloution on a server, if your using it as a server LOL
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: I mean proper servers just do their thing and that's it, not used for anything else
<sphantom> ALL: Anybody experienced with Intel 915GM graphics driver configuration in Intrepid?
<soundray> dury: then use that to remove it as well.
<soumonsi> i have a problem to uninstall a ubuntu
<dury> soundray: right
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: ok what happended? why do you want to uninstall Ubuntu?
<dury> soundray: we'll see
<dury> soundray: a sec
<Bakefy> sebsebseb, you're right.  Normally I dont isntall anything on server... no GUI at all... but this time i did in hopes of eventually installing backend mythtv
<soumonsi> i like to format but doesnt work
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: why?
<soumonsi> i like to install windows7
<sebsebseb> you can have both
<soumonsi> i have a document but i could not rcovry
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: Ubuntu is a good OS, maybe you just don't know how to use it properly yet, and so you think you want to uninstall it.   or your a troll
<tsolox> when is the next ubuntu8.10 follow?
<LjL> !jaunty > tsolox    (tsolox, see the private message from ubottu)
<sebsebseb> end of April
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: ok I guess since it's an old computer, that could be why you hardly got any resolutions
<tsolox> sebsebseb: that would be version 04.30 ?
<Yownanymous> tsolox: it'll probs be in April
<Bakefy> it goes up decently high... but its just not the right aspect.
<sebsebseb> no 9.04
<tsolox> yeah..sorry
<Bakefy> sebsebseb, like none of the aspects are right for a widescreen monitor
<soumonsi> I want to found files in D-documents from Windows 7 but cant founs it, and when and try to install the windows 7 i cant found file again
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: Windows 7 is a beta preview,  so there are problems with it
<Bakefy> sebsebseb, but its okay, I will just let this sit after time... I put 2 1.5 TB drives in it :)
<soumonsi> can you frensh
<tsolox> if I update my 8.10 via synaptics, will am I be at par with version 9.04 ?
<soumonsi> ??
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: Ubuntu can probably access the Windows 7  install
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: no I can't
<soumonsi> ok
<h4ckluserr> it can, unless you use Wubi
<soumonsi> i know
<tsolox> or else, i will have to uninstall 8.10 and install the new 9.04....
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: if anything :d get rid of WIn7 not Ubuntu
<dury> soundray: not success :(
<student_> YO DAWG I HERD YOU LIEK SHELL SO WE PUT A SHELL IN A SHELL SO YOU CAN ASSIGN FUNCTIONS WHILE YOU ASSIGN FUNCTIONS DAWG.
<tsolox> it would be nice if updating an ubuntu version by synaptics will make it at par with what is latest..so that users arent going to uninstall ..
<Voltaplein> Hi  -- question about ifdown and ifup.  if I enter "ifdown eth0" I get the message: "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" which is not true according to the command "ifconfig eth0".  Is this a bug?
<Yownanymous> student_: WTF?
<dury> soundray: what your advice :( bloody hell what should I do
<Bakefy> sebsebseb, I am ready to move on...  I do have another question you might be able to guide me in the right direction... iSCSI.  I want to share to a windows server.
<soumonsi> but i had a document in other partion where i would like to install ubuntu but i hav´nt found this
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: hummmmmm not sure, but Samba does Windows files
<xzibit> YO DAWG I HERD YOU LIEK SHELL SO WE PUT A SHELL IN A SHELL SO YOU CAN ASSIGN FUNCTIONS WHILE YOU ASSIGN FUNCTIONS DAWG.
<m3gaman> omg stfu
<mikea87> hi, why icons and names of files are visible even if it is unmounted?
<soundray> dury: sorry, I can't help you now, as I have a meeting. Don't lose patience, though, you'll find help here eventually. And please don't swear in this channel.
<kx1> hi there i want add a subtitle to a video downloaded from youtube is that possible ??
<mikea87> in encrypted private folder
<Bakefy> sebsebseb, that would be easy.  I wanted to control permissions with the windows box.  I beleive iscsi is the only way.  Only because I have a domain controller
<dury> soundray: sorry really sorry
<sebsebseb> soumonsi: boot Windows and  get your  data,  get rid of WIndows :d and put Ubuntu on?
<mikea87> hi, why icons and names of files in encrypted private folder are visible even if it is unmounted?
<Yownanymous> kx1: you need to know how to write subtitles files
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: maybe they can help in #Windows :D  plus  some  Linux people go there
<Yownanymous> NOOO!
<Bakefy> sebsebseb, if i could do it with SMB I would.
<Yownanymous> don't go in that channel, you will be traumatised for life!
<lgc> Why is Xorg swallowing up my CPU resources? It didn't happen before Intrepid.
<Yownanymous> :P
<tyu> hi
<Bakefy> Thanks for your help today sebsebseb
<kx1> oh.. and how is that ? is there any specific software to do it ?
<sebsebseb> tyu: hi
<orudie> how would i add a user to sudoers list
<Yownanymous> kx1: you can write it with a text editor
<Yownanymous> or you could use something like kino
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: ok sure
<kx1> then
<tyu> does anybody know how to mange video ipods?
<sebsebseb> Bakefy: oh yeah and this is more general  Linux channel #linux
<kx1> kino ? software name ?
<sipior> orudie: you'll want to use "visudo"
<Yownanymous> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<Yownanymous> oh...
<Yownanymous> I dunno the name of the actual package
<orudie> sipior, any more details on this ?
<melrockz> when I try to compile lives video editor from source, an error pops up that 'gtk+-2.0' is not installed, but in synaptic it seems to be installed and has another name. What to do?
<tuxtox> Hi!  I am having a serious problem with playing videos.  The only video that has worked is youtube.  DVDs, AVIs and video capture that uses vfl1 crash the os completely.  vfl2 on Ekiga work.  any solutions?  I think I am up to date on drivers, but not positive.
<lgc> tyu, apt-cache search ipod will put you on the right track.
<sipior> orudie: "man sudo". you can probably get away with copying one of the lines that is already present in /etc/sudoers, depending on what sort of permissions you want to give out.
<kx1> ok wat about converting the flv video to avi or watever does it make anychange ?
<mokotoo> does one make a configure from configure.ac?  if so, how?
<soumonsi> ok thinkyou
<sipior> orudie: if the account you want to empower is not completely trusted, be careful about what you let it accomplish as root: in particular, commands that can spawn shells are extremely dangerous.
<lgc> I need someone knowledgeable with Xorg to offer advice.
<sky_> hi anyone know how i can delete 2 directorys from trash ?
<m3gaman> advice about what
<sipior> orudie: for example, letting someone use an editor via sudo could be disastrous :-)
<Laundry> is there any reason that wicd would hang at "None: Obtaining IP address..."
<KingWilliam> lgc, just fire your question, we will see how hard it is ;)
<KingWilliam> sky_, correct me if im wrong, but I think you should just open the trash, right click copy on the files and paste them where you want :P
<lgc> KingWilliam, m3gaman, 'Why is Xorg swallowing up my CPU resources? It didn't happen before Intrepid'.
<sky_> KingWilliam: i am not noob...i tried it...but it say that i dont have permissions :X
<lgc> KingWilliam, m3gaman, it now takes up to 85% of my processor beef. And drags everything else near to useless.
<dury> can anyone help for audacious please
<mikejet> I'm running ubuntu with mostly default packages. Any suggestions on how to play http://www.bloomberg.com/streams/audio/radio_live.asx ? Thanks.
<sipior> dury: you mean audacity?
<KingWilliam> sky_, I think I had the same isue. On which drive/partition is the trash?
<sky_> KingWilliam: same as system :D...ext3
<sebsebseb> dury: audacious heh, why not use something good such as Banshee :)  uhmmm your on Ibex?
<sebsebseb> dury: hardy version of banshee sucks, Ibex one good
<mathias> hi, my  problem umts wvdial network-manager 7.0.x and umtsmon can't connect on wvdial i get the message no carrier cane somebody help me? btw. modem is Hauwei e620
<lgc> KingWilliam, m3gaman, apart from the fact that, since the upgrade, I can't customize my preferences of the touchpad because there's some issue with the SHMConfig variable.
<LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<dury> sebsebseb: what you mean
<Pici> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO: Please don't.
<m3gaman> seriously, just leave man
<sky_> anyone know which way have trash ?
<KingWilliam> sky_, And have you checked the permissions ont he folders you want to copy?
<Yownanymous> !info compizconfig
<ubottu> Package compizconfig does not exist in intrepid
<sebsebseb> dury: I am saying that Audacious is not a good player
<Yownanymous> !info compiz-config
<ubottu> Package compiz-config does not exist in intrepid
<sebsebseb> dury: ,but that Banshee is
<sky_> KingWilliam: yea
<phanleson> hi
<Yownanymous> !info compizconfig-settingsmanager
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-settingsmanager does not exist in intrepid
<sebsebseb> phanleson: hi
<Yownanymous> argh
<dury> sebsebseb: how can I get that
<Pici> !ccsm > Yownanymous
<ubottu> Yownanymous, please see my private message
<jackphonics> how do you register your nick?
<phanleson> i had a problem with sound card in ubuntu
<sky_> its Pidgin2.5.5 source directory i compile it :X
<sebsebseb> dury: are you on Intrepid Ibex 8.10?
<phanleson> any one can help me
<Yownanymous> what's the compiz config package called... anyone know?
<phanleson> ?
<KingWilliam> sky_, sorry if you think I ask silly questions, but I only ask to be sure ;)
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dury> sebsebseb: you mean the ubuntu release
<sky_> KingWilliam: it say that i can do all :X
<Pici> !register > jackphonics
<ubottu> jackphonics, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> dury: yes
<phanleson> what are you ? ubottu
<Yownanymous> !info compizconfig-settings-manager >Greatucker
<ubottu> Greatucker is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Yownanymous> oh for God sake
<Yownanymous> I HATE IRC
<ConstantineXVI> Does Ubuntu natively handle syncing, tethering, etc. on the Nokia E71?
<phanleson> who are ubottu?
<dury> sebsebseb: what's the command to know that?
<sebsebseb> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebsebseb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sky_> ubottu is bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is bot
<sebsebseb> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bjoern_> hi
<Yownanymous> !info compizconfig-settings-manager > Greatucker
<sebsebseb> bjoern_: hi
<sky_> anyone know how i can put directorys to /dev/null ?
<sebsebseb> dury: ok run that command the one abovbe
<BrandtOE> hello
<sebsebseb> BrandtOE: hello
<phanleson> ubottu
<MrSunshine__> humm, got a driver that loads even tho ive added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<MrSunshine__> why? :/
<panesar_sandeep> hi, there, i want to know that is ok if i install ubuntu-desktop aptitude in ubuntu server edition??
<MrSunshine__> its named ssb
<ZykoticK9> sky_ /dev/null is a black hole, you can't put anything in there
<bjoern_> i did a "bin" in the fstab from a folder to /media/target and I'd like to have a desktop "drive" icon "target"
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: uhmmmmmmm  probably not
<bjoern_> however.. it did not work
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: not sure
<sky_> ZykoticK9: i mean move directorys there..:X
<bjoern_> any ideas to do it?
<tomorama> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 to set up an HTPC. Got a 1 TB HDD but I want to use most of that for a media partition. How much space would you suggest I set aside for the ubuntu install partition?
<sebsebseb> dury: so which version?
<ZykoticK9> sky_, just "rm" or delete them instead?
<sebsebseb> dury: applications > assessories > terminal  by the way if you didn't know what it meant by shell
<sky_> tomorama: 10GB
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, can't i get gui in server ed along wid server features??
<sky_> ZykoticK9: i cant
<|Kamen|> j #eeepc
<phanleson> who are you ?ubottu
<tomorama> sky_: wow, that's all? Doesn't seem like much.
<LjL> a bot
<MrSunshine__> can it be something else that pulls it in ? :)
<michael__> I got disconnected from transmission and now my download is going very slowly, what should I do?
<panesar_sandeep> ii want to know that is ok if i install ubuntu-desktop aptitude in ubuntu server edition??
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: maybe, but it's probably not the best idea.  and you can use the desktop edition as a server
<michael__> the network has been flakey on jaunty lately
<|Kamen|> bah, woops
<sky_> or how i can run trash as root ?
<dury> sebsebseb: it's Ubuntu 8.04.2 hardy
<michael__> oh, no support here
<sebsebseb> dury: I thought it might have been,  so only a rubbish version of Banshee, unless you get the ppa for it
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, can desktop ed be used to run client system booting over a network??
<sebsebseb> dury: how did you install that?
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: I think maybe yeah, not sure
<dury> sebsebseb: what?
<sky_> how i can run trash as root ?
<sebsebseb> dury: there's a way for you to get the Intrepid Ibex verson of Banshee in Hardy
<bjoern_> Q: I'd like to give all users fast access to some shared folders and therefore would like to have some "drive" icons on the desktop to these folders. However, bind did not do it. How can I give every user access to a folder not in his home directory?
<sebsebseb> dury: the one in Hardy sucks
<phanleson> i had a problem with sound card in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> dury: I was also wondering how you installed Ubuntu, since you didn't even know which version you had
<dury> sebsebseb: didn't remember
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, the tasksel may be helpful, but ubuntu server doc says that server kernel is a lot diff frm the desktop ed
<dury> it's hardy
<sebsebseb> dury: did you partition your hard disk for hardy?  boot from a CD and do that?
<Whitor> Hi, What is a good program to use to connect via RS232 to a console of an appliance ?
<panesar_sandeep> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<phanleson> how to install ubuntu?
<panesar_sandeep> !version|dury
<ubottu> dury: please see above
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<grnt> Hi all I have a quick question I have installed the latest ubuntu desktop distro today. I connect to the net wirelessly at the moment. When I boot into ubunutu and set up a new wireless connection with the SSID and the MAC Address I got from windows vista it never seems to connect. How do I know where the problem is occurring.
<sebsebseb> phanleson: the best way is to partition your hard disk for Ubuntu
<|Kamen|> Whitor: what appliance?
<bigjohnson> anyone know how to set my music playback to my headphones in gnome ubuntu? i plug my headphones in and it keeps playing thru the speakers
<phanleson> mày làm gì thế
<Whitor> |Kamen|, an ascend CSU/DSU ... does it matter ?
<sebsebseb> dury: maybe you used wubi to install Ubuntu?  and so it's inside a part of Windows
<panesar_sandeep> bigjhonson, check for audio properties
<dury> sebsebseb: it's in another hard disk
<sebsebseb> dury: maybe you should upgrade to Intrepid Ibex
<Whitor> |Kamen|, Just looking for a terminal  on com3 with 8,n,1,9600 communication stats
<sebsebseb> dury: altough not that many differences between hardy and ibex
<bigjohnson> i went into the sound preferences but i did not see a headphones option
<grnt> Hi all I have a quick question I have installed the latest ubuntu desktop distro today. I connect to the net wirelessly at the moment. When I boot into ubunutu and set up a new wireless connection with the SSID and the MAC Address I got from windows vista it never seems to connect. How do I know where the problem is occurring.
<sebsebseb> dury: ,but to get the april release you probably got  to go thrhough ibex anyway
<panesar_sandeep> bigjhonson, check for audio properties
<sebsebseb> dury: unless clean install
<bigjohnson> where is that at pan?
<panesar_sandeep> bigjhonson, sory , w8
<dury> sebsebseb: it will take long to
<sebsebseb> dury: it will take a bit of time yeah
<sebsebseb> dury: ok so you don't want to
<panesar_sandeep> dury, wats the prob???
<itsatric1> Hello, does anyone use workrave?
<sebsebseb> dury: google  banshee ppa or something and get that :)
<sebsebseb> dury: banshee ubuntu ppa or something
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<panesar_sandeep> !workrave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workrave
<grnt> Anyone able to tell me a way I can verify my wireless network card is working?
<dury> panesar_sandeep: audacious doesn't launch..... and it's installed
<KingWilliam> grnt, ifconfig?
<sebsebseb> dury: infact here you go https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<panesar_sandeep> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<melrockz> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Pici> !msgthebot | panesar_sandeep
<ubottu> panesar_sandeep: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<panesar_sandeep> pici, ok, thnx
<grnt> Anyone able to tell me a way I can verify my wireless network card is working?
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bjoern_> Q: I'd like to give all users fast access to some shared folders and therefore would like to have some "drive" icons on the desktop to these folders. However, bind did not do it. How can I give every user access to a folder not in his home directory?
<bjoern_> any suggestions?
<panesar_sandeep> bigjhonson, system>preferences>sound
<dury> any similar application to audacious to install in hardy 8.04
<bjoern_> I would not like to add a softlink to everyones profile bc it is a sambe pdc
<sebsebseb> dury: XMMS?????    however that Banshee I was telling you about is great
<ZykoticK9> bjorge, first create the directory, then set permission "chmod ugo+rwx folder", then you can use link on the deskop of each user "ln -s /folder/to/share NAME"
<BrandtOE> whats up?
<dury> sebsebseb: how to xmms
<rhousand> bjoern_, your are using samba?
<sebsebseb> dury: sudo apt-geti nstall xmms
<sebsebseb> sudo apt-get install xmms
<ZykoticK9> bjorge, Samba sharing is different!
<sebsebseb> dury: I guess mplayer could be good as well:  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<panesar_sandeep> dury, try "sudo apt-get audacious"
<brandonban6> Does anyone know why my external hdd shows up on my desktop as "500 GB Media" after being mounted? I want to change "500 Media" to "Backup Drive"
<sebsebseb> xray7224: it's you?
<xray7224> if i pull banshee from the repo's does it pull propritory crap
<ZykoticK9> dury, if you're looking for a good audio player you might want to check out Songbird (my fav right now) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<panesar_sandeep> !xmms|dury
<ubottu> dury: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<xray7224> and yeh sebsebseb it is
<sebsebseb> xray7224: ha ha no, just sudo apt-get install banshee
<sebsebseb> xray7224: the propritary crap you can install yourself or with that command you know the one I mean
<xray7224> im not installing propritory crap
<mikejet> ZykoticK9, Can you play this radio stream with that?  http://bloomberg.com/tvradio/radio/#
<sebsebseb> xray7224: ok  just sudo apt-get install banshee then
<ZykoticK9> mikejet, don't know if songbird has a lot of streaming feature?  not sure.
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, xmms is no longer available, xmms1,bmpx, audacious
<xray7224> sebsebseb i know how to install stuff that wasnt the question
<sebsebseb> xray7224: it uses mono which is a open source port of .net, but  yeah great player
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, xmms is no longer available, xmms2,bmpx, audacious
<SpaceBass2> having trouble getting the Cisco VPN client to compile on 8.10 - anyone had success ?
<grnt> Hrmm sebsebseb my wireless card is built in yet it falls under the "USB" catefory for some reason looking here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek#PCI) so should I just follow those install instructions even if it isn't plugged into a USB port?
<sebsebseb> xmms is rubbish and so is  audacious,  Banshee :)
<sebsebseb> Rythmbox is rubbish to, and I don't understand how certain really people Amarok so much
<xray7224> xine ftw :)
<sebsebseb> xray7224: oh xine sounds like something I tried for video once
<sebsebseb> grnt: wireless is pretty much always an issue with Ubuntu :(   yeah  I guess try any instructions you get
<xray7224> wireless isnt that hard
<sebsebseb> xray7224: maybe not, but it can be a bit of a pain, espeasilly for new users.  and  Ndiswrapper should be a last resort
<grnt> sebsebseb thanks, I have no other options at the moment for connecting to the net so guess I will give it a go, its just a pain booting to vista every time I need to query the net....
<xray7224> if native doesnt work ndiswrapper its not hard really
<dury> xmms is not a candidate to install
<sebsebseb> grnt: I didn't look on those instructions, but xray can probably help you
<ZykoticK9> mikejet, that bloomberg link seems to be a flash based web stream.  I'm not sure any program will be able to stream that, it's more to listened to with your browser (and it doesn't appear that my firefox can play it?)
<x4d_> I'm having issues copying files from a mac to ubuntu through samba, the problem seems to affect nfs shares as well, files in mac that have extended attributes refuse to be copied over. They return error: could not copy extended attributes, operation on permited. anyone with a solution to this ?
<S7> Hi, I have xubuntu 8.10, I've tried to increase the number of workspaces to 4 using Xfce menu > Settings > Workspaces Settings, however it doesn't seems to have any effect. suggestions anyone?
<sebsebseb> xray7224: uhmmmmm you still in Sabyon IRC even though you won't use that distro for 3 months :d  ?
<dury> a remove audacious.... install again .... but doesn't appear when I try to launch it :(
<xray7224> S7 just right click on thing which shows the workspaces and click properties
<lgc> What's the big deal about enabling SHMConfig?
<ZykoticK9> durt, from a terminal type audacious and see if you get any errors
<mikejet> ZykoticK9, Yeah, i'm okay with using firefox, but I don't know why it doesn't play. (I've tried view-source and run "vlc the-url"), but that doesn't play either.
<xray7224> sebsebseb, i like the commuity and my servers run gentoo/sabayon
<S7> xray7224, it shows pager's properties, nothing much there
<aplustattoo> I have a question about a vista HP
<sebsebseb> xray7224: ha ha so not quite Ubuntu only then  for 3 months :d
<panesar_sandeep> dury, try banshee...
<ZykoticK9> mikejet, i can see your problem.  don't have any suggestions for you?  sorry.
<xray7224> S7 it should say number of workspaces
<xray7224> and you increase it to 4 is thats what you want
<grnt> sebsebseb whats xray (googling now but you be able to speed up the process)
<S7> xray7224, it doesn't, theres just a box with "user wheel to change workspaces"
<aplustattoo> Last night I wiped Norton and Installed Trend Micro Internet Security. now when i start my laptop all i get is a cursor with a black screen
<aplustattoo> Any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> dury: yes try banshee as I already said, but make sure you get the ppa.  https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<sebsebseb> grnt: xray7224 is a person that can probably help you with your wireless issues
<grnt> Ah ty
<dury> no errors when I type audacious
<dury> in terminal
<aplustattoo>  Last night I wiped Norton and Installed Trend Micro Internet Security. now when i start my laptop all i get is a cursor with a black screen
<lgc> How can I change my keyboard preferences?
<aplustattoo> Help?
<ZykoticK9> mikejet, I tried that link with IE6 and get an error message "The audio you have requested is only available for Windows Media Player.  We apologize for any inconvenience."  Looks like you might be out of luck.
<dury> doesn't launch
<sipior> aplustattoo: neither of those are linux programs, are they?
<aplustattoo> negative
<aplustattoo> Windows Vista
<m3gaman> so why are you asking for help in a linux channel..lol
<xray7224> grnt if you need help pm me too much chat in here for good help
<CVirus> Why isn't build-essential available in intrepid ?
<aplustattoo> I didn't know that's what this was
<sipior> aplustattoo: you've stumbled upon the ubuntu support channel, so i'm afraid you'll need to look elsewhere :-)
<S7> CVirus, i have it installed
<Jeruvy> CVirus: it is
<lgc> Oh, hell! Nobody knows or nobody cares to answer.
<panesar_sandeep> lgc, wats your prob??
<mefisto__> !info build-essential
<sipior> hope he applies for a refund
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<unimatrix9> is there some new art work for jaunty already ?
<dury> how do I reinstall an application
<sebsebseb> sipior: you know people like that can be converted to Ubuntu, if you don't just tell them to look some where else
<sebsebseb> sipior: so damn that
<sipior> sebsebseb: i'm not interested in converting anyone.
<unimatrix9> use synaptic to reinstall
<sebsebseb> sipior: ok, but I am
<dury> unmatrix9: doesn't work
<sebsebseb> sipior: plus more happy Desktop Linux users the better
<sipior> sebsebseb: the fact that you didn't say anything means it can't be that important to you.
<mikejet> ZykoticK9, okay.  it plays on winxp with Media Player 11. it boggles the mind why these companies stream rare formats.
<sebsebseb> sipior: I missed it was doing something else
<unimatrix9> dury : what is the app you need to install?
<sebsebseb> sipior: and he had gone by the time I saw
<sipior> sebsebseb: well, life is hard sometimes.
<sebsebseb> sipior: maybe tell them to go to #Windows next time
<dury> unmatrix9: it's installed already but doesn't launch
<xray7224> is there some software which alerts you about any closed source software being put on your system
<sebsebseb> sipior: or not, but I am there also at the moment
<dury> unmatrix9: audacious
<sipior> sebsebseb: thanks, i'll consider it.
<sebsebseb> xray7224: yes  rms
<sebsebseb> I mean
<sebsebseb> xray7224: vrms
<xray7224> in the repo's ?
<sebsebseb> yes
<xray7224> ok
<melrockz> is there anything as good as Winamp modern?
<melrockz> or better?
<sebsebseb> melrockz: winamp LOL.  ok your on Intrepid Ibex 8.10?
<unimatrix9> dury open an terminal on gnome, type apt-get install synaptic
<sebsebseb> melrockz: banshee is better, but the hardy version sucks
<dury> unmatrix9: synaptic is installed
<unimatrix9> dury , but it does not start you said?
<kristian_> when i unrar several files in terminal using unrar, it will finish at 50% and then say All ok, and the file unrar seems to be ok. but how come it only goes to 50%? anyone got any ideas?
<melrockz> does banshee have equaliser settings? (rock, pop, jazz)
<dury> unmatrix9: you misunderstood it's audacious
<unimatrix9> so clearly something is wrong
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> hehe
<sebsebseb> melrockz: not sure what you mean by that
<DoctorDebian> Hey everyone, will ext4 be included in the 9.04?
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install audacious
<happy_> how do I get modprobe to load md automatically
<sebsebseb> melrockz: ok just looked there is some sort of equlizer thing
<DoctorDebian> @happy_: /etc/modules
<unimatrix9> dury : no broken packages or something like that?
<sebsebseb> DoctorDebian: yes, but it's not that stable yet
<DoctorDebian> I believe
<dury> unmatrix9: it's installed
<DoctorDebian> Okay, thanks.
<dury> unmatrix9: I don't know
<sebsebseb> DoctorDebian: oh and for any other questions to do with that one #ubuntu+1
<dury> wasting time for me :(
<Whitor> Hi, How can I see a list of serial ports that are available on my system? I'm trying to access a COM port on a PCMCIA card
<unimatrix9> dury , okey, try the next thing, open an gnome terminal on your desktop and start audacious from the command line
<DoctorDebian> -
<DoctorDebian> oops >.>
<dury> unmatrix9: did that too :(
<unimatrix9> hmm
<unimatrix9> strange
<dury> yeah it is
<Whitor> When I plug the decive in, dmesg shows[14131.347795] 0.0: ttyS0 at I/O 0x8108 (irq = 3) is a 16450
<dury> gesss :(
<AeGu2> Can some one help me. I tried starting up my machine this morning and it for some reason stopped working. at first it was saying that there was a problem with startx so i went in to recovery mode and ran the startx fix. Then it still was not working so i went and ran all the other fixes in recovery mode with no success. the error that is coming up now is. "Doing wacom setup failed" any suggestions on what I should do?
<unimatrix9> dury , your sound card works?
<happy_> doctordebian:thanks I put md in /etc/modprobe
<unimatrix9> dury , whats the ubuntu version, and do you know what soundcard? onboard?
<DoctorDebian> :)
<dury> unmatrix9: of course it does
<dury> hardy 8.04.2
<sipior> Whitor: sounds like /dev/ttyS0 is the device you want
<noteventime> Is there some neat way to have a second wine installation in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> noteventime: yes there is I belive uhmmmmm  go find out in #winehq
<sebsebseb> noteventime: yeah wine prefix or whatever
<TheFunkbomb> Hi, I'm trying to get my PCI1620 card reader to work.
<Whitor> sipior, yeah ... but when I try to use /dev/ttyS0  I get minicom: cannot open /dev/ttyS0: No such device
<Whitor> wait ... let me try sudo
<TheFunkbomb> It's a Texas Instrument internal card reader
<Laundry> if ubuntu has a driver for my usb wireless adapter and i want to use it with another os, how would i find out which driver it is/be able to use it with the other distro
<unimatrix9> dury, looking at the bug sites if there is any others with same problems
<noteventime> sebsebseb: That's not what I need :)
<DoctorDebian> How can I get "su -c" to assign the home directory to my regular user's home?
<noteventime> sebsebseb: I need to run both the stable and the unstable wine version
<DoctorDebian> It works with sudo.
<dury> unmatrix9: where is that
<soreau> So wubi is on the installer cd?
<sebsebseb> soreau: Wubi is a way to put Ubuntu inside your Windows partition, hence why I woudn't normalley recommend it
<sebsebseb> soreau: it is best to boot from the Ubuntu Live CD, and put Ubuntu on for real by partitining your hard disk
<soreau> sebsebseb: That is not working for this crappy laptop
<sebsebseb> soreau: how old is it?
<sipior> Whitor: possible that udev didn't generate the device file properly for you. you can make another with the mknod command: "mknod /dev/ttyS0 c 4 64" should do the trick. make sure the permissions are correct. should be "crw-rw----", owned by root with group dialout.
<soreau> sebsebseb: I thought wubi was a way to install ubuntu to it's own partition from windows
<jester7> is anybody here familiar with software raid and mdadm?
<sebsebseb> soreau: no it's not
<unimatrix9> dury : here is the bug , that is simular to what you discribe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/219035
<soreau> sebsebseb: This laptop is a toshiba satellite A45-S120
<unimatrix9> maybe you can get an clue as how to solve it
<unimatrix9> from there
<sipior> Whitor: oh, and make sure your login is also a member of the dialout group :-)
<soreau> sebsebseb: and I'm catching all hell trying to simply install ubuntu
<sebsebseb> soreau: ok how much RAM?
<Whitor> sipior, thanks ... and it was that I needed to use sudo to access the port
<soreau> sebsebseb: 238MB
<soreau> not enough
<sebsebseb> soreau: will the Live CD boot at all?
<sipior> Whitor: simple solutions are always nice :-)
<jumar> soreau, why dont you try xubuntu, the xfce version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> soreau: did you mean 256?
<soreau> sebsebseb: With the 8.04 and 8.10 alternate installers, it refuses to create the ext3 file system
<unimatrix9> to low mem
<soreau> sebsebseb: No, it's shared VRAM so it's less
<jester7> is there a channel for more advanced questions?  nobody seems to be able to answer anything greater than "how do i change my wallpaper?" in here :(
<sebsebseb> soreau: alternate hummmmm  the desktop cd won't boot at all?
<unimatrix9> add memory its cheap
<sipior> jester7: the problem might be that you didn't ask a very good question. why not try again?
<sebsebseb> soreau: ok I have a trick up my sleeve which makes it so later destop live cd's will boot up nicely on 128MB RAM
<jester7> sorry...
<jester7> is anybody here familiar with software raid and mdadm?
<soreau> sebsebseb: It boots incompletely. X starts then nothing. Black screen with mouse for both 8.10 and 8.04
<sebsebseb> soreau: ok  I have an idea
<sebsebseb> soreau: two ideas even :d
<soreau> sebsebseb: Please let me know
<sipior> jester7: see that's a general question which tells us nothing. more details?
<soreau> I'm will to try anything
<sebsebseb> soreau: download the gparted live cd, and put on a 512mb or so linux swap partition
<sebsebseb> soreau: then try later desktop CD's agian, also make sure to md5sum them
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<soreau> sebsebseb: gparted live cd, huh
<jumar> jester7 check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<soreau> I just used my last burnable disc
<sebsebseb> soreau: with 128MB RAM, later versions of the ubuntu desktop cd's won't even boot, unless that swap partition trick has been done
<Xerran> Hello all
<sebsebseb> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jester7> sipior:  i'd like to know if i manually fail one of the drives in a raid1 (mdadm -fail), is there a way to "unfail" it without repartitioning and adding it back to the raid
<sebsebseb> Xerran: hello
<soreau> sebsebseb: Well I'm out of discs to burn isos
<igascream> I have a question about ext4 . Is it save to switch from ext3 to ext4 ? What exactly it do with partition while setting it to ext4 ? And is it possible to lose data?
<sebsebseb> soreau: maybe you can make a bootable USB stick
<azlon> looking for a good tool to readjust some partition sizes
<soreau> sebsebseb: Not on this old dinosaur
<danbhfive> igascream: ask in +1
<soreau> sebsebseb: What was your other idea ?
<sebsebseb> igascream: Ext4 is not that stable yet, best to stay with Ext3 for now as a result
<sipior> jester7: that's a much better question. now, address it to the whole channel, so you can take advantage of our combined experience :-)
<ganni> how to install realone player for my ubuntu 8.10 ?
<sebsebseb> igascream: ,but yes Ext4 is an option in the next Ubuntu
<Voltaplein> Hi  -- question about ifdown and ifup.  if I enter "ifdown eth0" I get the message: "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" which is not true according to the command "ifconfig eth0".  Is this a bug?
<sebsebseb> soreau: run another distro such as PuppyLinux
<jester7> i'd like to know if i manually fail one of the drives in a raid1 (mdadm -fail), is there a way to "unfail" it without repartitioning and adding it back to the raid
<sebsebseb> soreau: that works well with old hardware
<soreau> sebsebseb: Ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> soreau: oh and there's damn small Linux, but  that's not amazing
<unimatrix9> ext 3 is the stable and save way to go, ext 4 is still under development, but is nearly ready
<unimatrix9> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<sebsebseb> soreau: so you tried Wubi?
<soreau> sebsebseb: DSL boots the thing fine
<soreau> sebsebseb: No, I have not tried wubi
<sebsebseb> soreau: and Xubuntu could work
<happy_> my raid array disappears after I reboot and when I try to mount I'm told "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<kristian_> when i unrar several files in terminal using unrar, it will finish at 50% and then say All ok, and the file unrar seems to be ok. but how come it only goes to 50%? anyone got any ideas?
<soreau> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> soreau: I woudn't normalely recommend wubi, but if you can't install something properly onto the hard disk
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<anki1> @ganni-------download realplayer bin file and install it.
<Xerran> Curious....once you have finished installing 8.10, is it necessary to install every single update?
<sebsebseb> soreau: which Windows does it have on there?
<sebsebseb> Xerran: yes you should do all the security updates always
<soreau> sebsebseb: It's a xp pro
<igascream> ok thank you I'll prefer to wait to the stable stage
<sebsebseb> soreau: so  no CD's,  can't just go buy some either?   I guess bootable USB stick option is out as well
<jester7> actually, ext4 is now considered stable i believe
<sebsebseb> find out about Ext4 in  #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> it's offtopic here
<Xerran> I know the security is essential. I'm curious in regards to the other updates
<tramsie> i'm having a hard time getting Synaptic to work what is the command for that?
<tramsie> ~ $ Synaptic
<tramsie> bash: Synaptic: command not found
<sebsebseb> soreau: you can try Wubi
<jumar> tramsie gksudo synaptic
<danbhfive> Xerran: well, you can look at the changelogs for the packages, if you care that much about it
<jumar> without initials
<sebsebseb> soreau: ,but then later on you should partition your hard disk for real
<soreau> sebsebseb: I've already sized the partition for ugh
<tramsie> why wouldn't it work with just synaptic?
<jester7> i'd like to know if i manually fail one of the drives in a raid1 (mdadm -fail), is there a way to "unfail" it without repartitioning and adding it back to the raid
<sebsebseb> soreau: wubi installs Ubuntu in a part of your Windows partition
<jumar> because to install software you gotta be an administrator
<Xerran> what do you guys do?..do you install every single update?
<soreau> sebsebseb: On ntfs?
<sebsebseb> soreau: yes
<soreau> that sucks :p
<sipior> jester7: have you removed it from the raid, or just failed it? can you just add it back in as a spare?
<soreau> sebsebseb: I didn't know it worked like that
<sebsebseb> soreau: then you get the Windows boot loader and Grub, and you can uninstall wubi like if it was a normal Windows program
<jester7> sipior: i haven't done it yet. :)  i actually just want to test the failover
<sebsebseb> soreau: like you said that sucks, sure normalley, but in your case as a tempory thing I guess it will be ok
<macman> can i turn off journaling on osx via linux for like 1 hour ?
<jester7> sipior: and my plan was to simply fail it and not remove it
<soreau> sebsebseb: Ok, thanks for the info
<tramsie> why wouldn't it work with just synaptic?
<sebsebseb> soreau: then partition later when you can install it for real from a CD or  USB stick
<tramsie> should I use as root: sudo synaptic ?
<jumar> yes
<danbhfive> tramsie: no, use gksu synaptic
<sebsebseb> dooglus: heh it's you
<tramsie> whats the diff?
<danbhfive> !gksu | tramsie
<ubottu> tramsie: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jumar> from terminal, i dont use synaptic as user, once accidentally started it, but its good for nothing then
<sebsebseb> soreau: you can also run Ubuntu or other distros inside Windows
<sebsebseb> soreau: if you got enough RAM, I think you will probably be just about ok
<sebsebseb> soreau: may be a bit slow with that amount of RAM though
<soreau> sebsebseb: I know how vm's work, just not wubi
<sebsebseb> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hbit> Hello everyone, I'm trying to web browse over the wifi and  connect to a PC for service through ethernet (no internet needed)...nm-applet only shows one device at the time, how can I make it work?
<sipior> jester7: ah, then yeah, you should be able to fail it, remove it from the array and add it back in. i had a look at the man page to check, and there doesn't appear to be an "unfail" command as such. normally you fail then remove. check out the "Simulating a drive failure" section of: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-6.html
<sebsebseb> hbit: you can make it work by messaging xray7224,  they are good with wireless issues
<sebsebseb> hbit: and stuff like that
<jester7> sipior: PERFECT...thanks for the link
<sebsebseb> hbit: and they said I could tell a few people to message them :D
<hbit> sebsebseb:  gee there seems to be nice ppl in the world yet ...thanx
<sebsebseb> hbit: the im says they are away right now, but if that's the case, they will be back soon I expect
<dury> bbl
<TheFunkbomb> How do I configure inputdevices through terminal?
<falkinski> When I try to move a file to a ntfs external drive (under sudo) i get mv: inter-device move failed: unable to remove target: Read-only file system. What is the problem? Happend after my friend who has a mac borrowed the drive
<happy_> anyone know where can i find raid help?
<MNZ> hi, I'm using wubi and I tried to upgrade the kernel. I get errors during the post-installation scripts. Now I would like to return everything to normal. Every time I try to install something it tries to set up the kernel packages
<wng-> Anyone have any tips on upgrading the kernel on a persistant LiveUSB drive, need to change CONFIG_NR_CPUS to more than 8
<Picassotamus> !raid | happy_
<ubottu> happy_: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CosmiChaos> Does somebody know how to enable nautilus to create thumbnails for mpeg and x264??? I have it working for xvid, all unstripped packages and thumbnailers installed. Please help.
<happy_> ubottu: thanks, i followed those guides and in the past they worked for me but now my raid disappears on reboot and i have to rebuild it every time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pronoy> how to order jaunty cds...
<pronoy> or rather preorder
<sebsebseb> pronoy: you can't yet
<pronoy> man...
<jcmax> dump
<jcmax> hello
<jcmax> yo
<sebsebseb> jcmax: hi
<xbaez> hi
<xbaez> there is some issue for intel graphic
<xbaez> yesterday my resolution was ok today is so bad :(
<LakesProse> can smb over ssh when user is shell-less ?
<gaintsura_mibbit> so... compiz crashed, and I can't get it to start, Firefox is the only window I have access to right now.. I can ctrl+alt+F{1-6}, but I can't start compiz on there.. any ideas?
<xbaez> my graphic card is VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<jcmax> hey yo i have question about wine what about if i will copy windows libraries from windows
<xbaez> logs said this intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
<jcmax> ineed know it possible to install  reason 4 and other software
<jcmax> ?
<soumonsi> read movie i firefox
<soumonsi> add-on
<soumonsi> ??
<danbhfive> !appdb | jcmax
<ubottu> jcmax: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<soumonsi> help me
<soumonsi> !!!
<sebsebseb> with what?
<zelasko> ive got a problem. since i activated intrepid-proposed and installed the updates, compiz wont work
<soumonsi> add_on i firefox
<Voltaplein> Hi  -- question about ifdown and ifup.  if I enter "ifdown eth0" I get the message: "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" which is not true according to the command "ifconfig eth0".  Is this a bug?
<gRunt> Hi all I have a realktek usb wireless card http://imagebin.org/41000 by all accounts the drivers are actually part of the latest distro. But it didn't recognise and install is there a way I can install them manually through a command line or something and how would I go about that?
<jcmax> thanx
<Veinor> Voltaplein: use ifconfig eth0 down
<Veinor> (with sudo of course)
<Veinor> and use ifconfig eth0 up instead of ifup
<wng-> Anyone have any tips on upgrading the kernel on a persistant LiveUSB drive, need to change CONFIG_NR_CPUS to more than 8
<WFS> Grr i wanna scream
<johnnybates> I'm setting up Ubuntu and XBMC on a home theater PC. Where do you suggest I store all the media files so that all users can access them?
<gRunt> Hi all I have a realktek usb wireless card http://imagebin.org/41000 by all accounts the drivers are actually part of the latest distro. But it didn't recognise and install is there a way I can install them manually through a command line or something and how would I go about that?
<WFS> why is it so hard to install pidgin-packk-2.5.1 ???
<AeGu2> hey can someone help me my xserver is not working? I tried the recovery mode but that didnt work what should i do?
<Voltaplein> Veinor: OK, but are ifup and ifdown broken?
<danbhfive> AeGu2: how did it break?
<xbaez> AeGu2, what kind of issue do you have ?
<Veinor> Voltaplein: Nah, they just rely on your system being configured in a particular way
<xbaez> AeGu2, the resolution ?
<AeGu2> Yesterday i ran a apt update and then rebooted and now its not working
<Veinor> which networkmanager doesn't use
<dementorr> hy i need some help becouse im new whit linx ,i instal verlihub but i canot run any lua scripts
<AeGu2> Im also getting the error at start up doing wacom setup :Failed
<xbaez> AeGu2, all xserver is not working ? what graphic card do you have ?
<azlon> looking for a good tool to readjust some partition sizes
<Veinor> azlon: gparted?
<danbhfive> !partition | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<johnnybates> just boot the live cd and use the partition manager
<AeGu2> nvidia geforce go 7900 gs
<xbaez> AeGu2, oh ok we have different issue then
<AeGu2> It tried doing the update but then it wanted to keep doing a partical update and it was failing.
<AeGu2> whats the issue?
<WFS> how do you install pidgin-plug-in-pack
<DJ_CJ>  i need help with scripts any1 good with them??
<Veinor> WFS: from the terminal: sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack
<brightjoker> I just plugged in my netgear usb wireless adapter and it is connected, however low signal, even though im in the same room as my router, do i need to ndiswrapper the driver even though my computer is detecting it?
<dhcrawford> has anyone had issues with SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) using module=snd_hda_intel running ALSA as the main sound server?
<sixofour> what is the general mount command?
<sixofour> sudo mount /location/of/partition /location/of/mountpoint ?
<dhcrawford> I have no sound with this config, I've tried pulseaudio as well, which I have no turned off??
<WFS> thhats it?
<DJ_CJ>  plz pm me if u are any good with scripts
<lenni_-_> what is the cli way of going from one release to the next?
<danbhfive> DJ_CJ: maybe try #bash?
<danbhfive> !upgrade | lenni_-_
<ubottu> lenni_-_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DJ_CJ>  ty danbhfive
<Voltaplein> Veinor: thanks!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> my screen(app) seems to be frozen
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how do I thaw it out ?
<lenni_-_> is my paranoia of updating to the next release without me being there justified?
<brightjoker> any ideas on how to improve the signal strength of my wireless?  do i need to add the driver?
<lenni_-_> i mean i'm only across the city but i am scared that it won't boot up
<cristi> Iceman_B^Ltop: you can use the force quit application?
<WFS> thanks whoever helped me
<Iceman_B^Ltop> cristi: nono, I mean the screen doesnt seem to update anymore
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I cna switch between different windows
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and the other one does update
<pietrek> hi:)
<chamunks> If im using phpmyadmin to backup mysql databases and am not sure what my passwords i used are will that matter when i have moved to the new server ubuntu server?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> either that or I froze irssi somehow
<cristi> Iceman_B^Ltop: lol never happened before, sorry i don't know what to say. Maybe you messed around with the compiz-settings
<sixofour> what command can show me all partitions and the used/free /max space left on them?
<Scunizi> chamunks: if you receive no answer here you might try #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<danbhfive> sixofour: du
<cristi> sixofour: try fdisk i think
<sixofour> just type du?
<sixofour> fdisk
<chamunks> Scunizi, thanks!
<Spook> hello everybody
<danbhfive> sixofour: well, I like du -h
<dementorr> hy i need some help becouse im new whit linx ,i instal verlihub but i canot run any lua scripts
<sixofour> what does du -h mean/do?
<cristi> sixofour: sudo fdisk -l
<danbhfive> sixofour: o wait, maybe its df
<evilfix> df -a
<sixofour> ok so which should i use? lol
<evilfix> df -a
<sixofour> whcih gives more information on the parts
<TheNano_> sixofour: "df -h  "  h stands for human so you can read sizes
<Iceman_B^Ltop> cristi: I;m using putty to connect to a headless ubuntu 8.10 machine, which is running irssi in screen :)
<sixofour> if i do a ctrl+alt+"F command" how do i get out?
<danbhfive> sixofour: try the F7 one
<Veinor> press it again
<Veinor> ohhh
<Veinor> you meant ctrl-alt-f1 or whatever
<Veinor> yeah, ctrl-alt-f7
<Suhail> Hey guys for some reason my logrotate.d seems to not be running on some nginx logs files being generated, any ideas?
<sixofour> like yesterday i did ctrl alt F1 and couldn't get out, and it was at a crtical time which resulted in me having to reinstall kubuntu
<killfill> hi
<sixofour> so i need to know how to get out for future reference
<sixofour> ctrl alt f7 are you sure?
<killfill> how can i install mono 2.0.1 or 2.2 in ubuntu 8.10?
<dury> hi there :)
<johnnybates> I setup a shared directory that i'm connected to over Samba. The dir is owned by me:htpcusers and i am connected as me over samba from a mac. when i make a new directory, i cannot see it in Finder
<dury> success with audacious
<johnnybates> when i look at that new directory on the server, it's not owned by me:htpcusers but rather me:me
<dury> sebsebseb: are you there?
<sebsebseb> dury: yes
<dury> sebsebseb: right... success with audacvious
<dury> sorry audacious
<CrIP> whats the sudo apt-get cmd to dowload eggdrop latest ver ?
<sebsebseb> dury: ok
<tobz> Hi i have a question, i am new to linux and Ubuntu. How do i connect to internet thru my Sony ericson W890i 3g phone
<Pici> CrIP: sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<dury> sebsebseb: I have another hazel with grub... which is didn't respect the other HardDisk which is mandriva in it
<CrIP> cheers pici
<CrIP> it wered well
<sebsebseb> dury: ok so edit  the menu.lst   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> oh gksudo even
<QQQ> how many swap is needed for hibernation?   (I have 1GB ram and 1.01GB swap and even with an empty swap it does not hibernate)
<QQQ> I'd resize as much as needed and as little as possible
<Veinor> QQQ: i think you should add an extra gig or so of swap
<QQQ> Veinor: I have 7GB drive space, eery MB is holy
<dementorr> hy i need some help becouse im new whit linx ,i instal verlihub but i canot run any lua scripts
<tobz> has anyone som esperience whit conecting to the intenet true a 3g phone and assist me
<Veinor> QQQ: ahhh... then I dunno.
<dury> sebsebseb: I'm in /boot/grub/menu.lst with gedit
<QQQ> Veinor: I thought the RAM image was compressed
<sixofour> how do i navigate folders and such in konsole?
<sebsebseb> dury: oh right yeah you got to add mandriva to it
<Veinor> QQQ: I honestly have no clue myself. Try adding like 300 MB or something, I dunno
<QQQ> Veinor: k, thx
<MasterZ> dang, I started formatting my hard drives 5 hours ago... just woke up and it has not even finished the first one yet lol
<sebsebseb> dury: maybe Mandriva went bye bye when you installed Ubuntu hum
<a34lkj2348dsf311> Is there a way for Server 2003 to push out an image of Ubuntu to client?
<dury> sebsebseb: not really
<jim_p> hi people
<Guest34183> Alright, been a few years since being on IRC
<sebsebseb> jim_p: hi
<Guest34183> I need help with Ubuntu..
<jim_p> how can i do the automount thing in a server installation?
<helper> anyone has used mikrotik ?
<dury> sebsebseb: but now doesn't but that disk
<crazEgamer201> Guys I have recently upgraded from ubuntu hardy heron to intrepid ibex and my system is no longer stable. Is there a way for me to downgrade back to hardy?
<jim_p> i want for instance to put my disk in the drive, wait a small amount of time, and it will auto mount it in /media/cdrom
<AnDyPaTcHeS> I'm having a weird wireless problem. I've loaded the driver with ndiswrapper, I've used modprobe, everything shows up in iwconfig, I can ping my router, and I can ping websites. However, i still can't connect to the internet, and network manager shows my connection as not connected.
<sebsebseb> Guest34183: ok what kind of help?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jim_p> crazEgamer201, actually no. if you have a seperate /home partition, reinstall
<Guest34183> .....embarrassed to say, but.. how do I install MonoDevelp (And anyother application that I need)
<Veinor> crazEgamer201: and if you don't have a separate /home partition and you decide to reinstall... make a separate /home partition :P
<jim_p> Guest34183, sudo apt-get install packagename
<crazEgamer201> Right, thanks jim_p
<QQQ> Guest34183 or you run the synaptic paket manager and search for it
<jim_p> crazEgamer201, are you on ati by any chance?
<jim_p> you are welcome
<crazEgamer201> Yes actually jim_p
<QQQ> Guest34183 (somewhere in the preferences)
<crazEgamer201> I am, installed the driver for my screencard just before the upgrade
<jim_p> crazEgamer201, then stay to 8.04 as long as you can. and pray to god for ati to make a proper driver
<Guest34183> ....sybaptic paket manager? (Sorry, I just installed linux this morning.. am a upset windows user who wants to switch)
<jim_p> thats what i do
<MasterZ> I installed gparted to manage the formatting of my hard drives, is there a command line way to see what the percent done is?
<crazEgamer201> Your kidding me... That stability problem is caused by ATI?
<jim_p> Guest34183, System > Administration > Package manager
<rdw200169> MasterZ, you can do the whole thing from the command line using parted
<QQQ> Guest34183 okey, linux has "packets" instead of programms you install
<QQQ> Guest34183 so two programms con use the same packet if they both need it
<jim_p> crazEgamer201, no, but ati is a major reason to stick to 8.04 and corg 1.4
<jim_p> *xorg
<MasterZ> i already started the format 5 hours ago and it's still going, I dont' want to have to run to my basement to check the gui to see if it's done lol
<QQQ> Guest34183 go to System - Systemadministration - Synaptic packet manager
<Guest34183> in there.. :-)
<rdw200169> MasterZ, you're trying to format a USB drive, right?
<MasterZ> yes
<angry> Is there a way for Server 2003 to push out an image of Ubuntu to client?
<QQQ> Guest34183 search for whatever you need and rightclick - mark for install
<crazEgamer201> Right, well thanks, I guess I'm off to back up 200 gigs of stuff and then reformat a 500 gig drive to run ubuntu lol
<jim_p> angry, through samba maybe?
<crazEgamer201> Thanks for the help :)
<Guest34183> so this the equivilent to add/remove programs in Windows?
<rdw200169> MasterZ, it shouldn't take near that long, but i've heard of many people having problems (like that) trying to format USB drives...
<QQQ> Guest34183 yes
<Veinor> Guest34183: yeah, except it can actually add programs :D
<Guest34183> Bonus!
<jim_p> Guest34183, its more that that
<dementorr> hy i need some help becouse im new whit linx ,i instal verlihub but i canot run any lua scripts
<oshua86> Hey guys, do you know if there is any kind of desktop sharing app for ubuntu?
<QQQ> Guest34183 but its actually a real "add" in there
<MasterZ> i'ts a 1 TB  drive... and I have 3 of them... has not even finished the first one yet
<Veinor> as opposed to add/remove programs, which nobody ever uses to install things
<Veinor> it's also an auto-updater
<jim_p> oshua86, like p2p?
<Guest34183> :D was reading online about installing source and what not.. and started to ... give me a head ache. lol
<Veinor> oshua86: what do you mean 'desktop sharing'? like vnc?
<MasterZ> rdw200169 it's supposed to be USB 2.0, I wasn't expecting it to be nearly this long lol
<Veinor> compiling from source isn't usually too hard
<jim_p> Veinor, (at least you saw the "desktop" word" ) :P
<QQQ> Guest34183 even easier is the "add/remove" dialog, but the choise  is not as big there
<angry> jim_p, I was thinking of using Server 2003 as the image server
<sixofour> how do i "get to" a certain folder in konsole?
<OsamaK> is there a deb version of Gnash 0.8.5?
<oshua86> jim_p, Veinor, no I mean like GoToAssist or WebEx
<angry> jim_p, and it would push out an image of Ubuntu to anyone that connected via PXE
<keithclark> I found a .ppd file that is supposed to work better with my FX-850 printer and was just wondering how to make use of it?
<rdw200169> MasterZ, we couldn't figure out at the time why USB was taking so long.  it didn't matter then, either, that it was USB 2.0
<OsamaK> sixofour, "cd path/to/folder"?
<Guest34183> ....ok next questions, I've searched MonoDevelop, and it give me 6 different...Packages? eg. MonoDevelop-boo
<AnDyPaTcHeS> When I do a "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid xxxxx", where do I enter the WEP code?
<jim_p> angry, like a means of installation? yea it can be done, i dont know how though
<sixofour> so cd /mnt/104 to get the my 104gb partition?
<Veinor> oshua86: what does VLC not do that you need?
<rdw200169> MasterZ, you should check your /var/log/messages for USB errors...
<MasterZ> rdw200169: sigh... guess I will not get my network file server up until tomorrow
<sixofour> [the mount point is /mnt/104" lol
<dury> sebsebseb: but now doesn't boot that disk
<QQQ> Guest34183: read in the descriptions, usually one is the main programm and the rest will come along never the less (it will be selected when you mark the main thing for install)
<rdw200169> AnDyPaTcHeS, sudo iwconfig wlan0 key
<Guest72276> XAU
<jim_p> AnDyPaTcHeS, give me a sec to ssh to the laptop, i think its in there
<angry> jim_p, ok, I was just looking to see if it was possible
<Guest72276> XAU
<jim_p> thanks rdw200169
<angry> jim_p, before I embark on an impossible mission
<Guest72276>  :D
<rdw200169> AnDyPaTcHeS, check the manpage, they explain how the keytypes (etc..) works,
<MasterZ> rdw200169: I'll look
<OsamaK> sixofour, it's not sorted by size. go to 'cd /media' and type 'dir', you will find all mounted partitions.
<sixofour> no i mounted it that way myself
<jim_p> how can i do the automount thing in a server installation? i want for instance to put my disk in the drive, wait a small amount of time, and it will auto mount it in /media/cdrom
<sixofour> i have a 160gb drive, i split it into 104 and 42 gb partitions
<sebsebseb> dury: is Mandriva still there? can you access it from  /mnt/  or /media?
<sebsebseb> or from places computer
<sixofour> ./mnt/104/ and /mnt/42/ it worked anyways
<nood> why 104GB and not 100GB?
<Guest34183> If I install all of them, do you think it will cause any problems? The other packages are plugins
<nood> :D
<oshua86> Veinor< I dont know, let me find out what that is
<sixofour> no idea lol
<sixofour> i just randomly resized them lol
<Veinor> oshua86: it lets someone remote control your desktop basically
<nood> lol
<Veinor> it's kind of bare bones
<QQQ> Guest34183: it would tell you if it did
<jim_p> sixofour, nice mount names. i wonder why i named mine "large" and "windows"
<Veinor> i name my mounts after the machine they're on
<Veinor> so like, nightwing, confusion, zodiark, zodiark_e
<sixofour> confusion?
<oshua86> Veinor, it says its a videoLAN client
<oshua86> is that the one?
<OsamaK> sixofour, hum in my case, they aren't named by size, I have sda1,sda2 and so on.
<MasterZ> rdw200169: I don't see anything... the only weird thing is several entries that just says : Mar 11 13:33:36 filesrv1 -- MARK --
<sixofour> the drives are sdb1 sdb2 and sdb3
<Veinor> oshua86: I meant VNC
<sixofour> but the mount points are 104 and 42 [and the other is a swap
<sixofour> do i have to mount a swap?
<sixofour> linux-swap drive
<sixofour> and will kubuntu use this swap even though its on a seperate drive?
<AnDyPaTcHeS> When I do an iwconfig, should the MAC address uner "Acess Point" be exactly the same as the one set for my router? It's off by one digit.
<oshua86> |#ubuntu      ]
<oshua86> [#ubuntu]
<jim_p> sixofour, use fstab to inform the system where the swap is
<sixofour> what does fstab do?
<Guest34183> It's installing now :-) anything else I should be aware of? any surprises that may occure?
<azlon> how can i find out what version of gnome i have?
<oshua86> Veinor, hmm yeah but that kind is not what I am looking for
<QQQ> Guest34183: I hope not :)
<Veinor> oshua86: what're you looking for then exactly? what do you need that VNC doesn't have?
<sixofour> if i have konsole unraring something can i safly open another konsole and continue doing stuff?
<Veinor> sixofour: yeah, just don't close that open konsole
<jim_p> sixofour, it mounts internal drives and partitions to specific folders. fstab = FileSystem TABle
<sixofour> command not found
<MasterZ> so is there a command I can do to check the status of gparted?
<dury> be back later
<QQQ> sixofour: with "terminator" you can even split the console window
<Guest34183> Is this manager the only place I can install programs? or can I download packages of the internet, and install, something similar to .EXE files in windows
<jim_p> sixofour, its a file, not a command. cat /etc/fstab to see its contents
<oshua86> Veinor, maybe I am not familiar enough but I dont know if you have used webex before, Im looking for something that allows me to pass control back and forth and at the same time look waht the other person is doing and for him to see waht im doing
<QQQ> Guest34183 there are many ways
<CrIP> hey i just installed eggdrop, umm where did it install 2 ?
<Xerran> sebsebseb, u there?
<sixofour> Guest34183:  you can use source files guest
<Xerran> pidgin crashed on me
<Veinor> oshua86: ahhhh, i dunno then
<jim_p> CrIP, how did you install it
<jim_p> ?
<QQQ> Guest34183 you can finde a *.deb that will install like a setupexe or something
<sebsebseb> Xerran: yeah
<sixofour> oh i need to edit the file?
<jim_p> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Xerran> please pM me
<QQQ> Guest34183 and you can build from the sourcecode of programms
<sebsebseb> Xerran: you pm me
<Xerran> i crashed last time
<oshua86> Veinor, well thanks, Ill keep looking
<Xerran> please PM me
<KoenigseggCC> Any links to good xrandr tutorials? Or for editing xorg.conf?
<QQQ> Guest34183 great guide to install anything: http://amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html
<Guest34183> .. lots of ways.. I guess I'll have look at all those, once I become more familar to Linux, and it's workings.. so Far.. i'm very happy with it.. though it's only been a day..
<sixofour> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sixofour> Guest34183:  change your name
<sixofour> type /nick name
<Bram_P> Does anyone know the command that I get out of root again?
<bruce89> Bram_P: exit
<MasterZ> My setup will be 3x 1TB hard drives setup on a software RAID 5.... should I make 1 partition for the full disk space to keep it simple, or should I use several smaller partitions to see if it might be faster?
<QQQ> Guest34183: if you want eyecandy enable the advanced desktop effekts :) (to customize them install compiz settings manager)
<sixofour> lol he jsut got linux and you tell him to get compiz?
<Bram_P> bruce89: thank you!
<bruce89> name1: not the best thing to change your nick to
<QQQ> sixofour kicks ass if it works :)
<KoenigseggCC> sixofour: Thanks. But it's kind of brief.. I need to understand the device thing in those commandlines. Like in "xrandr --addmode device name" iirc
<sixofour> oh
<sixofour> well i don't know then KoenigseggCC
<sixofour> i'm not the best at that stuff
<KoenigseggCC> ok. Thanks for trying though.
<sixofour> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Picassotamus> KoenigseggCC: e.g. xrandr --addmode VGA 800x600, if you needed to add that res to your VGA device
<Flare183> !language | QQQ
<ubottu> QQQ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bruce89> that's a bit harsh
<name1> you wouldn't happen to know how to use MonoDevelop would you?
<sixofour> !MonoDevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MonoDevelop
<sixofour> !Mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Mono
<wng-> Anyone have any tips on upgrading the kernel on a persistant LiveUSB drive, need to change CONFIG_NR_CPUS to more than 8
<bruce89> !monodevelp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monodevelp
<bruce89> !monodevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monodevelop
<Flare183> !askthebot | bruce89 (sorry just doing my job)
<ubottu> bruce89 (sorry just doing my job): Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<QQQ> name1 i dont, no
<KoenigseggCC> Picassotamus, Thanks. But that's my problem, I get "cannot find output VGA". So I'd like to read about that part somewhere..
<bruce89> Flare183: indeed
<name1> no worries.. I'll juat read the help then.. But, if this can do my c#.net programming as god as visual studios, I'm never going back to windows!
<Flare183> name1: You should try CodeBlocks then
<bruce89> name1: be aware that mono doesn't support the latest stuff
<Picassotamus> KoenigseggCC: hmmm are u using vga? or dvi? maybe
<name1> codeblocks?
<lockd> I don't think this bug is fixed at all: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/193575
<adham> sorry guys , this is not a relevant question but i'm going to ask it anyway since this is the only operating system channel on this server
<Flare183> !info codeblock | name1
<ubottu> Package codeblock does not exist in intrepid
<Flare183> ...
<adham> i want to partition my vista
<bruce89> !askthebot | Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<adham> can some one advise me on how to do it
<adham> i tried all tutorials i couldnt do it
<defunct> is there anyway with a bash script to determine if gcc is built with 32 or 64?
<tehboriz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6869437#post6869437 some help please?
<sixofour> adham:  ##windows
<Flare183> !codeblocks > name1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeblocks
<lockd> this is certainly an -upstream- bug, but I'm not sure what I need to do to get this looked at by the kernel devs. The i8042 drivers, psmouse, atkbd drivers are downright ancient
<Flare183> ...dang it
<defunct> the compilation type I mean
<adham> thanks
 * Flare183 says forget it
<KoenigseggCC> Picassotamus, I know it's not dvi, and lowercase vga didn't work either =|. It should be the same as some indentifier line in xorg.conf, right? My problem is that I don't know which one of them
<_Whipper__> dmn thi svista could NOT suck more..
<_Whipper__> or i mean that.. >
<bruce89> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sixofour> oh my god
<rconan> what's the best way to configure a network bridge in ubuntu?
<sixofour> the unrar command doesn't keep file paths?
<Veinor> sixofour: what? yes it does
<sixofour> i did unrar e and it dumped every file individually
<Veinor> you want unrar x
<jim_p> how can i do the automount thing in a server installation? i want for instance to put my disk in the drive, wait a small amount of time, and it will auto mount it in /media/cdrom
<Picassotamus> KoenigseggCC: when i typed xrandr, i got screen 0, so maybe you could try it w/ that?
<sixofour> ...
<Picassotamus> KoenigseggCC: screen 0 as your device
<sixofour> do you know how long it takes to unpack 36Gb from a 9Gb archive?
<sixofour> ..too long
<_Whipper__> sixofour, : not  so long..
<tehboriz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6869437#post6869437 some help please?
<Picassotamus> KoenigseggCC: or pastebin the results of xrandr and/or xorg.conf and i will look at them
<sixofour> great, how do i delete everything  without deleteing the .rar and the folderS?
<sixofour> its about 12857 files
<KoenigseggCC> Picassotamus, just a sec
<bruce89> never use rar
<_Whipper__> sixofour, : exlude'em
<sixofour> how do you do that?
<rconan> what's the best way to configure a network bridge in ubuntu?
<_Whipper__> sixofour, : i have no idea :)
<sixofour> opening the drive in dolphin freezes it :/
<sixofour> its 28946 files actually
<jim_p> how can i do the automount thing in a server installation? i want for instance to put my disk in the drive, wait a small amount of time, and it will auto mount it in /media/cdrom
<sixofour> and that is only like 12% of the archive
 * bruce89 wonders why you have such a large archive in a non-free format
<KoenigseggCC> Picassotamus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/129908/  xrandr output at the top
<sixofour> because i care about compression not the license
<sixofour> i can still use winrar after 30 days, that counts as free in my book ^^
<AnDyPaTcHeS> Under what condition would I be able to ping websites but the network manager would show a dead connection?
<bruce89> sixofour: well, you can't complain when FOSS can't uncompress it
<sixofour> who said it can't be uncompressed?
<rconan> sixofour: I would have thought one of gz, bz2 and lzma would do similar compression
<sixofour> and what is foss?
<Veinor> sixofour: what directory did you uncompress it into?
<bruce89> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Pici> sixofour:
<Pici> sixofour: er, Free Open Source Software
<eanda> hello all.  Can anyone confirm a bug in Ubuntu 8.10 for mounting nfs share automaticaly on boot amd what the actual work around might be
<sixofour> Vienor to my 42 gb drive
<_Whipper__> "mostly" , that says a lot
<Picassotamus> KoenigseggCC: what res are you trying to get?
<bruce89> sixofour: lzmaed tars should yield the same compression ratio
<Veinor> sixofour: so you want to delete all of the files that just got unrared?
<marco> hello
<sixofour> yeah i got it,
<sixofour> going to select them all in dolphin
<marco> can anyone tell me how to unmount a ftp folder which had mounted via curlftpfs ?
<MasterZ> yay, the first hard drive finished :D
<shanix> hi all, can you map two keyboard shortcuts to do the same thing?
<shanix> ie crtl+alt+right and crtl+<right alt>+right to switch the workspace to the right
<bruce89> no
<KoenigseggCC> Picassotamus, well, like something higher =].. 1024x768 max now, and I have to squeeze the windows in there.. I managed to get 1400 something before by handtweaking xorg.conf, but then I had to reinstall. Now I thought I'd do it the "proper" way..
<KoenigseggCC> Picassotamus, 1680x1050 or 1400x900 or whatever it is, perhaps?
<_Whipper__> <right alt>?
<sixofour> so unrar ex ?
<sixofour> or unrar e x
<_Whipper__> alt gr?
<ala> hai
<ala> :)
<sixofour> sudo unrar e x Outgoing.rar
<Chousuke> sudo = wrong
<sixofour> without sudo it won't work
<sixofour> access will be denied
<Chousuke> then you're extracting it in the wrong place.
<sixofour> no i'm not
<sixofour> i'm extracting to my data drive
<sixofour> OS drive is too small
<Chousuke> then your data drive permissions are wrong.
<Chousuke> fix.
<Chousuke> :)
<sixofour> no, its right
<sixofour> i WANT sudo on it
<Chousuke> why?
<sixofour> so no one can modfy anything unless they have the password
<Chousuke> well no-one can unless they're using your user.
<sixofour> currently modifying any drive requires sudo
<_Whipper__> sixofour, : win does there a good job.. u cant even alter all the stuff u want even if u .... used a sldgehammer
<Chousuke> sixofour: that's wrong :/
<sixofour> what _Whipper__?
<Chousuke> sixofour: you should not need sudo for anything other than administration
<teupon747> Salut j'ai un pb de son sur ma machine... ça me ruine le moral depuis 4 jours :-D
<Pici> !fr | teupon747
<ubottu> teupon747: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Chousuke> sixofour: if you do, your permissions are misconfigured :)
<sixofour> why?
<teupon747> join #ubuntu-fr
<lockd> can anyone confirm that this is still borked in Intrepid and Jaunty:
<lockd> Unfortunately in windows vista this problem is better handled by the driver (the touchpad stops wirking for some seconds, but then it works without problems)
<lockd> err, oops
<Picassotamus> KoenigseggCC: Ive never tried this method before either, but seems like it keeps popping up... i tried using "default" as the device and that worked
<sixofour> ive seen no evidence to prove this myth about using sudo all the time beign bad
<lockd> this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/193575
<Chousuke> sixofour: root is not something you use daily.
<sixofour> yes ive heard it a million times
<Chousuke> sixofour: it's a matter of having the proper habits.
<Chousuke> sixofour: if you rely on root all the time, you will one day use it when you should not.
<_Whipper__> sixofour, : just cursing here, 'cos win won't allow me to change the things i want..
<Chousuke> sixofour: and then things break
<sixofour> ive already broken things :P
<sixofour> had to reinstall kubuntu today
<sixofour> extracted the archive to my OS drive, that drive got completely full
<sixofour> and kubuntu stopped functioning
<sixofour> is there a way to make it so you need sudo to view the contents of a folder?
<KoenigseggCC> Picassotamus, well do I feel stupid now.. Default worked here as well. Now it's saying mode 1680x1050 can't be found, but at least one fall forwards.. I'll look into that when I get back. Thanks for helping.
<LSD200> sixofour: yes there is - change the owner of the folder to root and then set the folder permisions to be only readable by root
<_Whipper__> sixofour, :yes
<sixofour> what would that command be?
<_Whipper__> six: and make your comp-u-ting  "abit" hmm.. hurtful or something..
<_Whipper__> sixofour, : meant, that it'll be a pain in the a*s if u do so..
<Picassotamus> KoenigseggCC: np, and don't feel bad :)
<_bulmor_> salut
<berat> &jo'n ubuntu
<berat> sorry
<Spook> my root has same pw as user, how can i change differend pw for root?
<berat> hey
<berat> i have a problem with my eternet
<berat> i can connect internet with my wireless or my eternet
<strange> Spook: type 'passwd' as root
<berat> but my system knows both of them
<Pici> !root | Spook
<ubottu> Spook: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<berat> i am using ubuntu 8.10
<sixofour> ok dolphin froze, is there a konsole way of deleting these files?
<Spook> ok then i can do another pw for root, i shall try
<helloooo2222> can anyone help me with Configuring MythTV with my pinnacle HDTV tuner (801)e?
<Pici> Spook: You don't need to. The root password is locked by default.  Use sudo for root access.
<berat> hey
<berat> help me pls
<berat> i cannot connect net with my wireless or eternet but system knows both of them.How can i fixx it
<lockd> how can I report that a but ISN'T fixed?
<Spook> yep pici, first i must do sudo -i, then passwd
<Picassotamus> !helpme | berat
<ubottu> berat: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Acedip> does ssh work over wan or it works just over lan ?
<Pici> Spook: You shouldn't ever need to log in as root.
<_Whipper__> berat: auto-dhcp?
<sixofour> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<berat> yes
<berat> i guess auto-dhcp
<berat> the file si /etc/network/interface
<berat> isnt it
<Pici> !enter | berat
<ubottu> berat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Whipper__> beraT all the wiring in order?
<berat> sorry
<berat> i dont know _Whipper__
<berat> how can i check and where is the interface file
<_Whipper__> berat: then i cant help u..
<juken> for some reason when I plug my AC adapter into my laptop the application Evolution starts... anyone seen that before?
<berat> _Whipper__,  where is the interface file ?
<Spook> yesss thanks verry much, now i have a differend pw for my root :-)
<_Whipper__> berat: u mean net-config?
<hporse> hey guys. i've programmed some own, small Xlib programs. on gentoo they run perfectly. i i try to compile (which works) and run them on ubuntu i get a segmentation fault every time i start an xlib call. any guesses why the programs won'T run on ubuntu?
<Iowahc> berat /etc/network/interfaces
<hporse> the compilation worked without warnings and errors - just perfectly. but if i try to run an xlib program i get ALWAYS a segfault...
<berat> there is no /etc/network/interfaces
<TimothyP> Hi, creating a live cd with remastersys worked a few times, not it does not log in automatically so it does not work. Everybody reports this error , but I can't find a solution
<hporse> i have absolutely no idea why my ubuntu system refuses to run my xlib programs.
<hporse> does ubuntu have anything special about X11?
<hporse> something related of course.
<rrofl> hello can anyone help with my problem installing updates on a new 8.10 desktop install
<rrofl> every package is reporting "missing newline"
<jtran> I used to use CentOS, and it allowed me to open a terminal from the right-click menu from my desktop, how do I do that in Ubuntu?
<hporse> :)
<hporse> :(
<hporse> wrong smiley ^^
<Picassotamus> jtran: open a terminal, or add that functionality?
<hporse> i am working on this problem for hours now and no solution available...
<zaergen91> while trying to install xubuntu on an old pentium III dell laptop it just freezes in a light blue screen with the pointer on it...
<erUSUL> jtran: you need to install nautilus-open-terminal iirc
<rrofl> jsut downloaded 268 update files, and all the ones I try are reporting error "missing newline"
<jaivikram>  /join #extdev
<Spook> ok, i go further whit reading my new book, Linux for dummies, lol
<erUSUL> !info  nautilus-open-terminal | jtran
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2build1 (intrepid), package size 31 kB, installed size 756 kB
<hporse> hmm seems like this channel isn't suitable for deeper problems. too much users in here.
<hporse> :/
<rrofl> so noone knows or noone cares?
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<macman> i asked this already guys just want a answer or something .. is there a way to mount a osx partition and be able to view the contents of the drive ? mount -t hfsplus works but i can't view anything
<_Whipper__> rrofl, : what was the q?
<jtran> erUSUL, I'd like it to be in the context menu from my Gnome desktop, not just Nautilus
<rrofl> Whipper: every update package I try and install fails, error "missing newline"
<erUSUL> jtran: the context manu on the gnome desktop is the context menu of nautilus
<jtran> erUSUL, ok I've installed the nautilus-open-terminal package, how do I enable it?
<DStrevinas> hello, how can i delete all the files that have an extension with the "~" character in a directory tree?
<_Whipper__> rrofl, : check your repos, and all the other stuff, and if the prblm exist even after that.. ask again
<weed> hi
<rrofl> Whipper: pls explain "repos" ?
<weed> pleas help me with deinstal drivers and instal new
<_Whipper__> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<usr13> Is there a linux app that will convert jpg to pdf?
<docmonkey> yywUGIFIUWGEFuywoityyyyyyyygggggggg
<docmonkey> hi
<hateball> DStrevinas: use rm with "--" to end switch inputs
<Spook> ok i have to go, thanks for the help, everybody a nice evening/day, bye bye :-)
<docmonkey> huh?
<rrofl> Whipper: if I now say "how do I check repository" are you gonna be mad with me?
<erUSUL> jtran: maybe you need to log out and log in again
<_Whipper__> usr13: gimp?
<jtran> erUSUL, will do, thanks for your help
<usr13> _Whipper__: Nope, but just found jpg2pdf
<usr13> Tnx anyway
<genii> docmonkey: This channel is for questions about Ubuntu Linux. Do you have some question?
<rrofl> Whipper: Ok I found out how to check my repos, will try it out
<sexcopter> does anyone know a tool to take a pdf and spit out images (png, or anything really)?
<_Whipper__> now my turn.. How can i turn .ps to pdf, or with wath?
<erUSUL> _Whipper__: ps2pdf
<hateball> sexcopter: inkscape, if you dont need to batch it
<_Whipper__> thanx
<sexcopter> hateball: yeah, just one pdf. i'll look at that, thanks!
<Dacvak> Where can I get a DVD codec for VLC in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sav1o> hi, libfusionsound package (from directfb project) does not include snddriver modules (alsa,oss,etc). how can I retrieve these modules?
<sav1o> I'd rather not compile FusionSound-1.0.0 because it has some compilation issues that will take me some time
<sav1o> please guys :) I really need support on that; I could help re-configuring the package if the manteiner like but I need directions. thanks in advance.
<erbish> hi
<sav1o> bruenig: don't irc as root :)
<tehfalcon> hi
<sam555> is there a way to configure LAMP so that I can choose where the database directory is located on ubuntu 8.04?
<tehfalcon> does anyone know how I can put a program run at start-up?
<bruenig> sav1o: mind your own
<hateball> tehfalcon: machine boot, or your session?
<tehfalcon> my session
<rrofl> nope, can someone help with these updates please? all packages report they are missing final newline when trying to update
<danbhfive> sam555: I think there is an option in the mysql config somewhere
<hateball> tehfalcon: System - Settings - Sessions
<_Whipper__> bruenig, : no need to be rood
<hateball> tehfalcon: think that's the proper translation...
<tehfalcon> ok
<tehfalcon> thanks
<tehfalcon> I can find sessions
<tehfalcon> don't worry
<sam555> danbhfive: I changed the datadir option, but then that broke mysql
<sav1o> bruenig: sorry dude :) I didn't mean to offend, really.
<erUSUL> DStrevinas: find . -name '*~' -exec rm '{}' \;
<danbhfive> rrofl: can you pastebin your errors?
<rrofl> danbhfive: kk sec
<DStrevinas> erUSUL: thanx, that's cool
<danbhfive> sam555: did you copy the files over to the new location after you made the change?
<Dacvak> I just installed the Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras, but I still can't play DVDs in either Totem or VLC. Any ideas?
<danbhfive> !medibuntu > Dacvak
<sam555> danbhfive: which files?
<ubottu> Dacvak, please see my private message
<erUSUL> DStrevinas: find . -name '*~' -delete <<<< shorter
<hateball> tehfalcon: well it's there... somewhere. Not on english Ubuntu so dunno the right word for it
<sam555> danbhfive: i haven't created the db yet
<danbhfive> sam555: the database files.  All the files in the original location
<erUSUL> Dacvak: you libcss from medibuntu
<dayo> Dacvak: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rrofl> danbhfive: E:/var/cache/apt/archives/dash_0.5.4-9ubuntu1.1.i386.deb:files list file for package 'libnet-daemon-perl' is missing final newline
<sam555> danbhfive: i was trying to make the directory and then create the db
<hateball> tehfalcon: command is "gnome-session-properties" anyhow
<tehfalcon> ok
<tehfalcon> thanks
<sam555> danbhfive: so I wanted to specify the location of the directory other than the default location
<DStrevinas> erUSUL: great
<soreau> Can someone please tell me what to expect from wubi?
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sebsebseb> soreau: yes
<soreau> I should install entire disk with xp then using wubi it will be a dual boot system, right?
<sebsebseb> soreau: Wubi puts Ubuntu inside your Windows NTFS partition in a secitno of it
<soreau> that sucks
<soreau> sebsebseb: But thank you :)
<sebsebseb> soreau:  indeed so partition youar hard disk for real
<soreau> No, it wont let me on this old crap machine
<sebsebseb> soreau: oh yeah you again :D
<soreau> creating ext3 fails
<soreau> :(
<sebsebseb> soreau: try Wubi
<soreau> ok
<sebsebseb> soreau: altough normalley better to partition
<soreau> sebsebseb: But if I use the entire disk for windoze and then use wubi, it will be a dual boot system right?
<DaDa|Urka> why does the cpu freq scaling not work with an intel atom N330
<soreau> Like some weird linux on ntyfs?
<soreau> ntfs*
<sebsebseb> soreau: it will give you the Windows boot loader which boots Windows or  Grub the Linux boot loader
<tehfalcon> sebsebseb: what distro do you recommend for an old computer (P2 processor, 64 ram...)
<soreau> sebsebseb: That's crazy. Ok
<m1r> anyone using rt73 wlan cards ?
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: Damn Small Linux or PuppyLinux
<tehfalcon> sebsebseb:  I find those to too simplistic
<tehfalcon> anything better?
<tehfalcon> two*
<onceuponastack> I asked this question a few months ago. Just found this link. http://www.tuxradar.com/content/group-test-web-editors <--web editors for *nix
<Tesla> I love Ubuntu, is there any way to mate with it and produce offspring?
<rrofl> anyone? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/dash_0.5.4-9ubuntu1.1.i386.deb:files list file for package 'libnet-daemon-perl' is missing final newline
<tehfalcon> Tesla: mod your PC into a blow up doll
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: nope nothing better it seems for 64mb RAM
<tehfalcon> ok
<m1r> thefalcon: u can always use ubuntu server and CLI for common tasks
<objorn> in the manual partitioner during install, how do you specify the swap, root, and home partitions?
<genii> rrofl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104520.html
<cylux> Hey guys I used ndiswrapper to configure my wireless device, the driver loaded properly and everything but it's not showing up in the network settings menu. Anyone know why?
<sebsebseb> objorn: by  selecting the partition and then edit partition.  and telling it what to use them as
<sebsebseb> objorn: I set stuff up nicely with gparted first, and then use manual to finnish it off
<KalEl> hi, for me the network icon says "Device is unmanaged" and shows a tiny triangle warning icon
<bartek_> welcome, i have problems with my mom's xubuntu
<bartek_> in pidgin she can not write "a"
<bartek_>  it looks like there is some definition of keyboard shortcut
<bartek_>  i do not know how to find it
<FloodBot2> bartek_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rrofl> genii: THANK YOU I honestly didnt know where to start, google found unrelated errors, so thx for that =D
<danbhfive> sam555: did you change your apparmor settings?
<Tesla> But, tehfalcon, I'm female.
<tehfalcon> bartek_: can she write f?
<sam555> danbhfive: ok, no, that's probably it
<sebsebseb> Tesla: cool one of the 2% or so female Ubuntu users, then
<sam555> i wasn't sure if ubuntu had that
<virtx> hello
<tehfalcon> sebsebseb: you know what they say on the internet....
<danbhfive> sam555: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-the-mysql-data-default-directory.html     this is the page I found
<Tesla> Oh we're all over the place.
<bartek_> tehlafalcon: yes
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: yeah I know :d
<tehfalcon> sebsebseb: boys are boys, girls are boys and little girls are fbi agents
<virtx> someone has solved the problem with ksoftirqd and madwifi drivers?
<Tesla> I do know what they say on the Internet.
<virtx> it takes the whole cpu
<sebsebseb> tehfalcon: yeah there is that one, or the one that there is no females on the Intenret
<Tesla> But when I look down, I see a vagoo.
<sam555> danbhfive: omg, you rock!!!!!
<Tesla> Not a p3n0r.
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tehfalcon> damn with 4chan
<sebsebseb> Tesla: a what??????  lol
<axisys> is there a tool to find duplicate files in a disk?
<demon_> where is "monitor and display configuration" on 8.10
<cylux> Hey guys I used ndiswrapper to configure my wireless device, the driver loaded properly and everything but it's not showing up in the network settings menu. Anyone have any ideas why?
<sebsebseb> Tesla: you want help with something?
<cylux> axisys: Yes, it's called cp
<okidoki> anyone sucessfully use FOG to image a ubuntu server?
<sixofour> when i send files to trash are they gone or do i need to empty the trash somehow?
<tehfalcon> how can you use a copy command to find dupes?
<genii> rrofl: Yer welcome
<Tesla> My original non-serious question was how to mate with Ubuntu and generate offspring, but then tehfalcon suggested modding my PC case into a blow-up doll.  I had to point out, that for my gender, this is not a viable solution.
<axisys> cylux: huh?
<demon_> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<LjL> tehfalcon: a copy command...? wouldn't you use a, err, duplicate finder program?
<Ienorand> sixofour: If you can see them in trash they are still there.
<sebsebseb> Tesla: ha ha yeah, but do you actsaully want help with something serious?
<sixofour> how do i empty trash?
<sebsebseb> seriously
<hateball> !trash | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sam555> danbhfive: this was it!!! i could kiss you!!!!
<axisys> cylux: i want to find duplicate files in all diff dirs and delete all but one
<okidoki> if not, anyone know a good way to image a ubuntu server in partimage format?
<sixofour> i know where its at, how do i empty it?
<tehfalcon> cylux pointed out that you have to use dupes with cp
<danbhfive> sam555: :)  glad it worked out
<Ienorand> sixofour: should be just to open trash and click the "empty" button...
<Tesla> No, but I'm willing to provide help if I notice something I'm familiar with that nobody already got.
<hateball> axisys: you can throw a few switches on find
<sebsebseb> Tesla: without looking at  your hostname,   I  am taking a guess where your probably from.  America?
<demon_> where is "monitor and display configuration" on 8.10
<Tesla> Am I that annoying, loud, and obnoxious that you can tell that already? =/
<cylux> Tesla: Yes
<sebsebseb> Tesla: we are off topic hummmmmm,  but  it seems more computer women are in America then anywhere else
<Tesla> Is there any way to filter these join/parts out of just this channel so I can follow actual text easier and actually contribute?
<The-Compiler> Tesla: not in xchat I think
<LjL> Tesla: often yes, but it depends on the client
<The-Compiler> Tesla: go ask in #xchat ;)
<eseven73> is the PPA site down for anyone else? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<cylux> Hey guys my wireless adapter is not showing up in the Gnome Network settings but ndiswrapper -l reports that the driver is properly installed. What's the problem, then?
<DIFH-iceroot> eseven73: no
<Tesla> Hmm...
<The-Compiler> eseven73: fine here
<danbhfive> cylux: is interfaces clear? save for lo?
<Tesla> What kind of adapter is it, xylux?
<Tesla> *cylux
<sixofour> ugh
<sixofour> so were are on day 2 of delteing files
<sixofour> konquerer and dolphin bo0th freeze in the process
<LjL> Tesla: seems to be /set irc_conf_mode 1
<sixofour> and konsole isn't capable enough
<sixofour> :S
<virtx> fuck ubuntukernel, i use vanilla!
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm having a weird CUPS issue: my printer URLs in the web interface are 127.0.0.1:631/printers/...   rather than the url I'm accessing the CUPS server at, which is by name: media-server.local
<sofi1> Hi All
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | virtx
<ubottu> virtx: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sofi1> Is it a known bug that compiz-fusion will not work with xrandr?
<cylux> Tesla: Broadcom
<The-Compiler> LANG and LC_* aren't set on my system by default (ubuntu-mini server) and I got error messages all the time, I added "(LANGUAGE=|LANG=|LC_ALL=)de_DE.UTF-8" to my .zshrc now, that worked so far but I guess that really isn't the best way to do it
<Tesla> Broadcom what?
<virtx> ActionParsnip, is ksoftirqd problem solved?
<cylux> My two LAN ports are showing up
<Tesla> What's your lspci/lsusb output?
<jordi_> Hi all
<sebsebseb> jordi_: hi
<ActionParsnip> virtx: not even sure what that is
<cylux> Tesla: Broadcom BCM4318
<ActionParsnip> sofi1: i'd ask in #compiz
<sixofour> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sixofour" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<sixofour> kio_trash(9962) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/usr/share/mime/magic"
<sixofour> :(
<Whitor> Hi, Has anyone here used ubuntu to connect to a cisco on its console port? I cant seem to get it to connect using minicom
<sixofour> thats what happens when i try to delete the files in konqueror
<virtx> ActionParsnip, if pc is in idle ksoftirqd takes all cpu usage and pc is not usable
<arka> I worked around a nasty bug by using module parameters. where can I set these?
<sofi1> Is it a known issue  that xrandr will not work with compiz-fusion?
<ActionParsnip> virtx: crazy stuff
<virtx> ActionParsnip, for making pc reusable just reboot the network
<virtx> i think there is a wifi driver problem
<arka> I mean, I can modprobe psmouse resetafter=0, but I want that to happen every boot
<ActionParsnip> virtx: i dont think ive experienced it but i'll bear it in mind. thanks
<ActionParsnip> :)
<virtx> anyway there is a solution?
<Kuukkeli^> Hello, i got a problem with my ATI drivers, can i find newest ATI driver from anywhere what isn't proprietary?
<virtx> :\
<ActionParsnip> virtx: log a but and monitor it
<virtx> dmesg says to me nothing
<virtx> and ksoftirqd is a kernel thread
<cylux> Tesla: ?
<jordi_> Guys, anyone have experience configuring touchscreens ?
<ActionParsnip> !touchscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen
<rww> Kuukkeli^: Install instructions for non-proprietary ATI drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<jordi_> no probs
<ActionParsnip> jordi_: http://origamiproject.com/forums/thread/23006.aspx
<atmosfer> hello i got winfast 2000 tv tunner on my desktop pc. and running ubuntu 8.10 wherecan i find drivers for my tv tuner?
<Slart> it seems pidgin doesn't want to connect to icq for me.. I get some kind of error message about "client too old".. am I the only one?
<Kuukkeli^> rww, thank you. =)
<jordi_> Thx action
<tobor> atmosfer: what does the name "winfast" suggest ?
<sebsebseb> Slart: no there was someone else just now, you need an update
<demon_> where can i set my monitor?
<atmosfer> tobor just for windows?
<demon_> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tobor> atmosfer: Well, designed for windows. try the manufacturer's website.
<sebsebseb> Slart: to be exact I started talking to thtat guy outside the channel, but yes you need some sort of update
<Slart> sebsebseb: well.. I guess it will get fixed in due time then..
<Slart> sebsebseb: thanks
<Keld> atmosfer, there is a guide here for the winfast 2000 XP under linux: http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/tvtuner/
<Kuukkeli^> rww: Isn't fglrx drivers proprietary?
<lo127> Does the alternate CD support full system encryption or only a privat folder ?
<ManaPirat> Hi There
<sebsebseb> it can do both full encryption or just a folder
<arka> how can I set module parameters for bootup?
<sebsebseb> ManaPirat: hi
<rww> Kuukkeli^: Yes, they are. The link I gave you has information on removing fglrx and installing a non-proprietary driver.
<kindofabuzz> !jaunty > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<jordi_> Yeah my model is a p1610 and I'm running the latest ubuntu
<arka> now, I know I could do psmouse.resetafter=0 on the kernel command line if it was builtin, but psmouse is a module
<ManaPirat> my main administrator user cannot log in (screen size issue) - how can I let my second user get adinsitrator rights?
<ManaPirat> I tried sudo usermod -aG admin <myuser>
<ManaPirat> in a recovery terminal
<ManaPirat> anybody?
<cannonball> Hi, installed an app (virtualbox, deb from virtualbox.org).  it hung on me (tries to reconfigure networking, which locks up my machine since my home directory is nfs mounted).  Now I can't get into synaptic because it says I need to run dpkg--configure -a.  But if I run it, it does the thing which reconfigures networking, yada yada.  Googling, I expected dpkg --clear-avail to clear that out, but it had no effect.  Any suggestions?  URLs welcome.
<Unggnu> hi all
<usr13> ManaPirat: Just a sec...\
<Unggnu> Does anyone know how I can use the Ubuntu kernel staging drivers?
<sebsebseb> Unggnu: yes hello
<ManaPirat> allright thanks mr 13 ;)
<nkat> please if i want to change my password how can i proceed ?
<ActionParsnip> ManaPirat: replace <myuser> with $USER
<Unggnu> sebsebseb: how? I want otus and according to hhttps://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-January/003537.html it is already integrated
<ActionParsnip> ManaPirat: ;)
<sebsebseb> Unggnu: Jaunty stuff is here #ubuntu+1
<ManaPirat> ;-P i typoed the actual username
<Unggnu> sebsebseb: remove Jaunty and just tell me about staging :)
<Keld> nkat: at the console enter: passwd
<DaDa|Urka> why does the cpu freq scaling not work with an intel atom N330
<Unggnu> sebsebseb: How I can access staging drivers :)
<cannonball> got it, dpkg --clear-selections.  Later.
<sebsebseb> Unggnu: nope can't help you
<nkat> Keld: thank you verry much
<Keld> np :)
<nkat> Keld: :)
<Unggnu> sebsebseb: this wouldn't be ubuntu+1 :)
<Kuukkeli^> rww: well my driver is R600 or R700 and they wont be good enough for source-engine so woohoo!
<SuiDog> hey all.. ok.. I got some weirdness.. I'm running 8.10 on an IBM server .. the software clock is running 1/2 speed and the hardware clock is fine.  This started happening yesterday after I updated my system with the latest recommended security updates
<Kuukkeli^> i can only use 2d
<guntbert> !attitude | Unggnu
<ubottu> Unggnu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rww> Kuukkeli^: Yeah, I have an R620. I know your pain >.>
<Unggnu> guntbert: he told me he knew :)
<Unggnu> guntbert: and I never got a real answer in ubuntu+1
<SuiDog> hey all.. ok.. I got some weirdness.. I'm running 8.10 on an IBM server .. the software clock is running 1/2 speed and the hardware clock is fine. I can sync with NTP but within 1 min. the software clock is 30 secs behind.  This started happening yesterday after I updated my system with the latest recommended security updates
<Kuukkeli^> rww, but i heard from #ati that there is coming an 3d opensource driver
<Kuukkeli^> =)
<demon_> my ubuntu cant recognize my monitor pls help!!
<Kuukkeli^> in few months
<sebsebseb> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<sebsebseb> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<rww> Kuukkeli^: Yeah, they're working on acceleration for us in the -ati driver. It'll probably be released in time for Jaunty, too :)
<Gaming4JC> ...
<sebsebseb> demon_: I guess you need a better one then
<guntbert> Unggnu: sorry, but I have no idea too :(
<Unirgy> hi, how it is possible to temporarily switch from nvidia-glx-177 to nv ?
<ActionParsnip> Unirgy: sure, just edit xorg.conf and change driver
<Unirgy> i'm experiencing really bad GUI slowness, want to see if that's going to help
<demon_> sebastien, it worked just fine but then i have put 8.10 and now i cant use mine i have other one its ok with that one but its lil bit red
<usr13> ManaPirat: Still there?
<Unggnu> guntbert: thx. Maybe staging is planned but not integrated, don't know
<sixofour> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ManaPirat> yes i am there
<ActionParsnip> Unirgy: once you edit the file, restart the x server
<Scunizi> Unirgy: easy.. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver line from nvidia to nv .. save then restart x
<lo127> Does the alternate CD support full system encryption or only a privat folder ?
<usr13> Now what was the problem?
<ActionParsnip> snap
<ManaPirat> giving telephone support for the por user atm
<demon_> sebastien, in 7.10 i can set my monitor i can choose it froma  list but i dont know how on 8.10
<usr13> Couldn't get ght GUI up?
<ManaPirat> trying visudo /etc/sudoers
<sebsebseb> demon_: ok xorg issues
<Gaming4JC> I have a newly installed PC (less than a week) dual booting Ubuntu 8.10 and WinXP SP3. Windows XP recently has "Windows Delay Write Failure" and now Ubuntu is running slowwwly. Would anyone know why?
<sebsebseb> demon_: your probably better off using hardy
<ManaPirat> yes tahst a driver problem that cannot be solved as its alld crap hardware. In the process some user config in a user shome got screwed up
<guntbert> Unggnu: may I PM you?
<usr13> ManaPirat: You have added a new user and want to give him same rights as the original one?  Is that it?
<Unggnu> guntbert: sure
<ManaPirat> decided to make a new clena user but its not an administrator account which is not intended
<demon_> i know sebsebseb but i cant find that program for setting my monitor
<ManaPirat> now I need to get adinistratziion and sudo prvileges to that new acocunt
<ManaPirat> yes usr13 pretty much that ;)
<sebsebseb> demon_: system > preferences > screen resoloution
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Unirgy> ActionParsnip, Scunizi: thanks
<demon_> sebastien, its screen resolution i cant set my monitor just the resolution
<usr13> ManaPirat: Edit file /etc/group and add a comma and your new user name to the end of each line that has the original user name.
<Gaming4JC> *cough* anyone?
<sebsebseb> demon_: ok have you installed the graphics card driver?
<usr13> ManaPirat: And then log out and back in again and you'll have privilidges.
<demon_> sebsebseb, yes and it works its just the monitor when i put the other monitor its good
<Gaming4JC> Here's some Event logs from Windows and SMART Data: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d10fb808f
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: run fsck on the drive
<ManaPirat> the user is in that file allready, her username is in the admin group line, seperated with a comma from the other users
<sebsebseb> demon_: ok crappy old montior that isn't suppourted I guess
<Gartral2> how do i set the xscreensaver manager as the default without affecting the rest of gnome?
<SuiDog> hey all.. ok.. I got some weirdness.. I'm running 8.10 on an IBM server .. the software clock is running 1/2 speed and the hardware clock is fine. I can sync with NTP but within 1 min. the software clock is 30 secs behind.  This started happening yesterday after I updated my system with the latest recommended security updates
<UbUnTu5uck5h4rD> LOL
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: you may want to get the app from the drives amnufacturers site (or use ultimate boot cd) to test the drive
<ManaPirat> but still when logged in she cannot access most of the menue entries under system/Adinistration
<ManaPirat> does the PC have to be restarted for the groups changes to work?
<demon_> sebsebseb, if i set it like on 7.10 to be a a noname 17' monitor i can do it but i cant find that program
<usr13> ManaPirat: No.
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: It's literally less than a week old. (WesternDigital 640GB) brand new
<Gaming4JC> :o
<usr13> But you'll have to do it in the original user's account.  Or do it in single user mode.
<Gaming4JC> I suppose it's not the first time I've had a bumb hdd
<sebsebseb> demon_: ok don't know
<usr13> ManaPirat: But you'll have to do it in the original user's account.  Or do it in single user mode.
<nym> hey, how do i go about executing commands remotely over ssh?
<ManaPirat> the originals users desktop doe snot load properly, commandline is what we have
<demon_> thanks any way sebsebseb  i should ask my question again ;)
<demon_> how can i set my monitor ??
<usr13> ManaPirat: Let's say the old user was fred and the new one is jim, you'll see several lines that end with fred, just put ,jim after them so that they look like  fred,jim
<usr13> ManaPirat: But you shouldn't need to add a new user to fix the problem.
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: could have been dying before you even bought it
<usr13> ManaPirat: Just do Ctrl-Alt-F6 and go to console mode and fix the X server.
<ManaPirat> usr13 I kinda found the tnries that way you describe it
<demon_> how can i set my monitor or is there a way some one can set my xorg ??
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: if youre getting issues in windows and linux it may be dying
<ManaPirat> as I issued sudo userod -aG admin jim that might have done it
<UbUnTu5uck5h4rD> ubuntu = distro's mexico
<usr13> demon_: X -configure
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: check the controller connectionad power
<ManaPirat> so I wonder why the priileges seem not active .. dong this via telephone is another factor that might lead to probles though -.-
<Gartral2> Gaming4JC: i hate saying this, 'cause i like WD, but thier external drives SUCK
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: I'll run some tools on it... what am I looking for? All sectors are good so far. The system rebooted itself on Windows...
<hadi57> hi, i am new to linux world, wiped off xp and replace it with ubuntu, now i cant connect to my htc touch, any body can help me solve this?
<SuiDog> hey all.. ok.. I got some weirdness.. I'm running 8.10 on an IBM server .. the software clock is running 1/2 speed and the hardware clock is fine. I can sync with NTP but within 1 min. the software clock is 30 secs behind.  This started happening yesterday after I updated my system with the latest recommended security updates
<demon_> usr13,  that didnt helped
<Gaming4JC> Gartral2: It's an internal drive
<usr13> demon_: Xorg -configure
<gRunt> Hi all i need to install my first file from a .tar.gz file and i dont know what to do. its currently on my hdd could anyone give me a hand im using the tutorial from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#DownloadlatestLinuxwirelessdrivers but the extract command isnt working.
<jbarket> Ridiculous question, but I just installed Ubuntu on a machine with 2 NICs. The only interface setup by default was the loopback device... I added eth0, but it doesn't appear to be the one I'm using. Is there a way to figure out what the other device is called? eth1 = fail
<inertial> what is there for converting WAVs between different sample rates/channel numbers on linux
<KoenigseggCC> hadi57: Don't know anything about that, but googling for "ubuntu htc touch connect" might help?
<usr13> ManaPirat: tnries ?
<demon_> usr13, Fatal server error:
<usr13> demon_: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> demon_: and try again.
<ljl_> jjL
<ManaPirat> yeah, tried the perisisons - couldnt sudo and all
<demon_> same usr13
<gRunt> Hi all i need to install my first file from a .tar.gz file and i dont know what to do. its currently on my external hdd could anyone give me a hand im using the tutorial from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#DownloadlatestLinuxwirelessdrivers but the extract command isnt working.
<usr13> You have to kill the Xserver first
<Gartral2> why the hell am i geting these numbers tagged to my name >.<
<jiffe92> what is the upper bound to uids?
<ActionParsnip> jbarket: ifconfig
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: did you see my log? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d10fb808f
<ActionParsnip> Gartral2: you are logged in to irc twice as you
<jiffe92> like, can I have a 32 bit uid?
<ActionParsnip> Gartral2: so your client changes the name so its different
<demon_> usr13, let me tell you what is my problem my 8.10 cant recognize my monitor i have another one that can but its lil bit broken so i need manually  to set my Xorg
<nightrid3r> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr13> demon_: restart in single user mode    linux single
<guntbert> !compile | gRunt
<ubottu> gRunt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Kuukkeli^> oh well, time to Download ATI crap proprietary driver back
<demon_> usr13, how ??
<Kuukkeli^> ... I'm going to cry soon ;E
<gRunt> thnks guntburt i have to compile as i cant get net so wish me luck :)
<usr13> demon_: But it should be detected and adjusted automatically.
<Unirgy> crap... linux just doesn't want to work for me
<Kuukkeli^> ubuntu doesn't like my PC.
<nym> anyone know how to execute commands remotely over ssh?
<usr13> demon_: Unless there is a KVM switch. Some KVM switches will hinder that process.
<Kuukkeli^> r600/r700 ati radeon piece of crap
<jiffe92> looks like 9999999 is the highest I can go by default, can that be changed?
<TruthTaco1> i want to install some codecs for smplayer but i dont have root
<TruthTaco1> or permission or whatever
<ActionParsnip> nym: you can just run them like you are sat at the system. thats what ssh is for (as well as other stuff)
<demon_> usr13, i can put my other monitor and restart its good i can put my other monitor and work but i cant do that every time
<nym> ActionParsnip: but how?
<usr13> demon_: If you want to restart in single user mode, just hit e when grub comes up and give command linux single
<ActionParsnip> TruthTaco1: use sudo / gksudo to execute the comand you need
<nym> ActionParsnip: the -c flag doesn't do "command"
<ActionParsnip> TruthTaco1: there is no root password
<TruthTaco1> well im in the GUI, trying to copy some files
<usr13> demon_: That's interesting.
<ActionParsnip> TruthTaco1: gksudo nautilus
<TruthTaco1> thanks
<demon_> usr13, in 7.10 there is a setting that i can choose my monitor but on 8.10 i cant
<ActionParsnip> TruthTaco1: nautilus will then have admin powers
<nym> ActionParsnip: in psql, i can do psql -c "CREATE DATBASE veggies;", but I don't know how to do the same thing with ssh
<gRunt> hey guntburt because i dont have net access both packages the tutorial suggests i have (build-essentials and checkinstall) can't be found will that matter?
<ActionParsnip> nym: just get connected and launch the command
<nym> ActionParsnip: you're missing the point, i don't want to "get connected", i just want to run a one liner that connects and executes the command
<nym> ActionParsnip: just like psql connects to the postgres db, and executes "CREATE DATBASE veggies;"
<TruthTaco1> is there any way i can get realtime support in smplayer without having to install it manually? i cant find the correct dir
<nym> ActionParsnip: i'm guessing you don't know how to execute commands remotely
<ManaPirat> usr13 solved the problem - either via adding to sudoers or because of restart idk
<rww> nym: just add the command to the end of your normal ssh line. E.g.: ssh rww@myremoteserver "ls -l"
<nym> ty rww
<usr13> ManaPirat: Ok, sorry I wasn't more help
<ActionParsnip> nym: once you get connected you can type commands like a terminal and they wil be executed remotely
<ActionParsnip> rww: is tat not the same as what i'm sugesting?
<gRunt> Need some help installing an app off an external hdd using the commands on the following site http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#DownloadlatestLinuxwirelessdrivers Not quite sure how to do it via terminal if anyone could help via pm please.
<rww> ActionParsnip: No. Normal ssh connections are in interactive mode. As far as I can tell, nym wanted to run in non-interactive mode, where he specifies the command to run on the local command line, it connects to ssh, runs it, then quits, all in one line.
<ActionParsnip> rww: i see
<guntbert> gRunt: I sent you the link to read how to compile a program from a tar ball, not to criticize :)
<rww> ActionParsnip: I use it in shell scripts sometimes. There are probably other use cases for it too.
<DaDa|Urka> why does the cpu freq scaling not work with an intel atom N330
<Dreamglider> How do i stream live audio to computers on lan ?
<gRunt> the first two steps to install some apps required for compiling werent found guntburt. While I don't think i am completely retarded this is somewhat over my head for a first day user :)
<ActionParsnip> rww: so the apps continue to execute even if the ssh connection is closed. I thought that was used to run a command when you first connect
<demon_> usr13, i had this same problem back at ubuntu  6.06 but a guy took my xorg asked me for my monitor and he fixed it :) so if you know this guy it will be a lot of help :P
<rww> ActionParsnip: you're misunderstanding me. With `ssh rww@remoteserver "ls -l"`, for example, ssh would connect to remoteserver, run ls -l, display the output, then quit ssh.
<rww> ActionParsnip: nothing's running after the ssh connection is closed.
<ActionParsnip> rww: i see, so my idea was kinda the same but not
<jiffe92> alright I must have hit something else it doesn't like, I think 2^31-1 is the limit
<ActionParsnip> rww: as its not as smooth but achieves the same end
<rww> ActionParsnip: As far as I can see, your idea was to just run ssh as normal, right? That's similar, but doesn't work for certain situations. Shell scripts, as I said, are one example.
<ActionParsnip> rww: i was suggesting connecting, then launching whatever, then logging off
<gc_> my isp has stealthed port 22. is there any way i can get around this for using ssh?
<jrib> gc_: use a different port?
<guntbert> gRunt: if you type somebodie's nick, the line will be highlighted for him/her (in my case type gun<tab>), did you install build-essential?
<guntbert> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<rww> gc_: Change your ssh server port. Edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the "Port" line, then restart ssh with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Myrth> sadly, linux on desktop is still a joke... most of my hardware periferals do not have normal support: nvidia dualhead, canon mf4150, logitech orbit af, soundcard stops working just in the middle, needs reboot...
<gc_> using a diff. port results nothing. ports for pop3 refused connection.
<demon_> can some fix my XORG i cant put more than 640*480
<rww> gc_: So a random high-level port (like 51413 or something) doesn't work either?
<gc_> my isp has blocked most all ports. workaround needed. any ideas?
<austin> Most youtube videos won't play..i hear sound for a sec, the video freezes then dissapears....any help?
<jrib> gc_: tell your isp you want to use ssh then
<rabidweezle> what is the command to bring up the wireless network applet?
<ActionParsnip> demon_: try looking at mine: http://pastebin.com/f74b493e4
<Guest25503> hi, need help adjusting fan speeds on my sony laptop, anyone know how>?
<rabidweezle> the ubuntu gnome wireless network app
<Wicked> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<ActionParsnip> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-20 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<austin> anyone?
<rww> rabidweezle: nm-applet
<rabidweezle> ty
<gc_> to you it'd be possible to negotiate an isp to unblock a port? i will give it a try.
<jrib> gc_: by the way, most people use 2222.  Did that not work?
<Wicked> on 8.10 every once in a while ill get the system beep. i have no idea why its beeping..there is nothing obvious going on. any ideas?
<guntbert> !pm | gRunt
<ubottu> gRunt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gc_> i've not tried 2222. trying now.
<jrib> gc_: if there's nothing in your TOS forbidding you from running ssh, I don't see why not
<rabidweezle> ty rww
<skiwithpete> sorry, I want to adjust fan speed in 8.04
<skiwithpete> anyone know how?
<ActionParsnip> Wicked:  sudo rmmod pcspkr
<ActionParsnip> Wicked: will stop the beep, i'd check your system logs and dmesg for clues
<Wicked> ActionParsnip, well i know i can stop the beeping...but id like to find out why its beeping.
<gc_> connection refused on 2222 as well
<jrib> gc_: you are positive you are testing this correctly?
<guntbert> gRunt: try without checkinstall
<samba_> Should I make a question in nagios chan but nobody there , can I question here ? Anybody use nagios ?
<rww> gc_: And you're sure it's not being blocked by your router or something, rather than your ISP?
<rabidweezle> does anyone remember the name of the app that let's you config the menu in fluxbox?
<gc_> dell mobile broadband card. no router.
<guntbert> !ot | samba_
<ubottu> samba_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tramsie> its stuck and says corrupt kernel image
<tramsie> i get the error as soon as i boot from the first screen
<tramsie> it gives a menu to install ubuntu
<tramsie> i hit return and nothing ahppens
<tramsie> i pressed the esc key and it gave text based menu
<tramsie> then it gives an error kernel image corrupt
<gc_> and i visited website shieldsup and was confirmed stealthed, blocked by isp.
<tramsie> its ubuntu 8.1
<FloodBot2> tramsie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supertanker> Can I squeeze a minimum Server instrall into 970.6 megabytes? >_>
<tramsie> i installed on vmware
<supertanker> I built an old server case, but the BIOS is buggy and won't take a hard drive bigger than 30GB
<supertanker> and so the smallest size I have is...1.1GB
<rww> rabidweezle: install fluxconf, then use fluxmenu?
<tramsie> Anyone
<tramsie> ?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<nightrid3r> supertanker upgrade the bios?
<jrib> gc_: what port is your server running on now?
<tramsie> ikonia: I asked my question
<skiwithpete> is it possible to adjust fan speed on my laptop 8.04
<tramsie> I get that rror kernel image corrupt
<rabidweezle> just remembered how to edit by hand ^_^
<Wicked> also is there a better service manager? the one in system>admin>services sucks real bad...doest list all the services...ie not even cups is in there
<ikonia> tramsie: so saying anyone is poitnless
<rabidweezle> ty anyway rww
<rww> gc_: If your ISP doesn't want you running an ssh server, maybe you... shouldn't... run... an ssh server...?
<epaphus> Hey guys, how can I install SSHD for Ubuntu?
<gc_> maybe you're right. i'll maybe mention to them it before giving up. thanks help all.
<rww> epaphus: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jrib> !ssh | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<foofie> lo folks
<tramsie> I get that error kernel image corrupt
<tramsie> what can be done?
<tramsie> even if i boot from cd
<tramsie> i get same error
<dean> boot
<rww> !enter | tramsie
<ubottu> tramsie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dean> are
<dean> or
<foofie> I'm trying to install xubuntu onto a desktop with 2 HD's that is already set up with LVM. Could anyone answer a few questions I have?
<dean> just
<rww> dean: Do you have a support question?
<epaphus> rww, it says that the openssh-server is not available... but is referred to by another package...
<skiwithpete> my laptop is HOT
<skiwithpete> want to change the fan speed to cool it dowen
<skiwithpete> downb
<skiwithpete> down
<skiwithpete> pls help
<FloodBot2> skiwithpete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Picassotamus> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rww> epaphus: Try running "sudo apt-get update" first
<dado89> ciao
<epaphus> rww, thanks..
<dado89> chi c'è di italiano
<ikonia> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dado89> scjs
<dado89> scusa mi puoi spiegare come fare ad andare in ubuntu-it
<ikonia> dado89: english in here please
<LakesProse> hmm, I'm wondering, a local user with a null shell with be totally harmless right, in a ssh context ?
<mrwes> I just installed Denyhosts on my server, and now I can ssh into my box. The /etc/hosts.deny is adding my IP -- how do I change that?
<skiwithpete> is there something I can install to control fan speed?
<guntbert> dado89: click on #ubuntu-it
<hollywoodb> dado89: /join #ubuntu-it
<rabidweezle> rww, you know of a lightweight desktop app to hold some icons for me?
<hollywoodb> rabidweezle: you mean to draw them on the desktop ?
<Be1> how can i mount a .dmg ?
<rabidweezle> correct hollywoodb
<fearful> Is there any like-app of photo booth from mac on ubuntu?
<ryanCH> my kde window effects are not working anymore, how can i re-enable them?
<hollywoodb> rabidweezle: idesk can do it and is fairly popular, I believe the rox desktop can do it as well
<Dillizar> i have installed 8.10 and now it cant recognize my web cam help
<skiwithpete> its so hot, pls help, or I'm going to have to shutdown
<rabidweezle> kk
<rabidweezle> thanks
<jrib> Be1: mount -t hfsplus -o loop foo.dmg foo
<kindofabuzz> skiwithpete, what do you expect us to do? magically wish your laptop would get cooler?
<jrib> Be1: or maybe just hfs, can't remember
<skiwithpete> no kindofabuzz I want to adjust fanspeed so the thing blows harder earlier
<bazu> skiwithpete: you use amd CPU ?
<skiwithpete> no, Intel
<bazu> strange
<bazu> my laptop is with amd and it is like oven :P
<Be1> jrib: i got this message "ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument"
<jrib> Be1: what did you run?
<Be1> jrib:sudo mount -t hfsplus -o loop 018-xxxx-x.dmg foo
<skiwithpete> bazu there's a fan script I thought...
<jrib> Be1: 1) you might need to use sudo 2) does foo exist as a directory? 3) try hfs instead
<skiwithpete> something to mnake your fan blow harder sooner
<bazu> skiwithpete,  do you know it ?
<guntbert> skiwithpete: usually fan speed is controlled from hardware/BIOS, but maybe the slots are "dirty", most scripts try to reduce fan speed
<hollywoodb> skiwithpete: if you google for ubuntu fan control you'll find plenty of information
<skiwithpete> bazu, no that's why I'm here
<rabidweezle> what's the terminal command for the RUN dialog?
<skiwithpete> hollywoodb, can I use stuff from Warty, or should I find something for Hardy?
<ikonia> skiwithpete: warty is long dead
<jrib> rabidweezle: one doesn't exist iirc.  But there exist small C programs to run it
<hollywoodb> skiwithpete: it depends.  If it is a package you should not use it.  If it's a generic script, then it should be fine as long as it doesn't depend on something ancient that is no longer present
<rabidweezle> jrib, for the standard gnome alt+f2 hotkey?
<rabidweezle> jrib, or is that just a part of gnome itself?
<hollywoodb> rabidweezle: for non-gnome/kde/xfce desktop you'll probably want to install something like gmrun
<jrib> rabidweezle: yes.  It's part of gnome-panel
 * Tesla returns!
<bazu> skiwithpete, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fan_control_scripts
<Be1> jrib:  could it be becase is has a passwd
<jrib> Be1: yes, probably
<Be1> ill check
<tramsie> IIRC ubuntu had a Gutsy had a problem on VMWare, you had to bypass graphics card drivers or soeting
<Chikubu> is there a utility to mount ext4 in winxp?
<Dillizar> web cam problems on 8.10 any one ??
<ikonia> Chikubu: no, only ext3
<guntbert> tramsie: intrepid in virtualbox runs fine
<bazu> skiwithpete, do you taste it ?
<vaio> hey guys, how can i give another user a rootdocument in apache so they can have their own homepage?
<eseven73> How do i get cinelerra working in intrepid? I dont see it in the repos or a PPA only a PPA for hardy
<Gartral2> is there a firewall/filter on local host in 8.10?
<ikonia> vaio: look at mod_public
<Dillizar> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> Gartral2: nothing enabled by default
<vaio> ikonia, what should i look at there?
<eseven73> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in intrepid
<Be1> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/129956/plain/
<LakesProse> last try: a linux shelless user can pretty much only port forward over ssh?
<Be1> lol
<kastaki> hi
<jrib> Be1: /b #iphone
<jrib> Be1: ignore that
<jrib> Be1: just use pwnage tool http://blog.iphone-dev.org/ .  But this is offtopic here
<unr3a1> hey all
<unr3a1> where is openssl installed in ubuntu 8.10?
<unr3a1> I cannot find it
<unr3a1> I am trying to find the extconf.rb file, but I cannot
<Chikubu> use a searc program, search the whole file system
<unr3a1> what search program?
<Chikubu> anyway to mount ext4 in xp, or is that not out yet?
<bigrigger> unr3a1: sudo find / -name 'extconf.rb'  try that in a terminal.
<_dbd_l12> unr3a1: i guess openssl itself should be just a simple "apt-get install openssl" away. Maybe you also need the libssl-dev package?
<batistet> hello friends.which antivirus should i use?
<bazu> none :P
<batistet> avast!?
<ikonia> batistet: most situations don''t require antiviru on linux
<batistet> well i expected that question
<kos> hi - I need help with a DHCP Modem to update BIND9 on Ubuntu
<batistet> but i've got friends that use windows
<ikonia> kos: #bind for bind support
<davdav> Good evening to all of you m happy if you help?
<ikonia> batistet: you're not using windows - so it doesn't matter what they use
<bazu> 82% of viruses are only for windows
<batistet> yes i know that but.
<bazu> and we have mac and unix :P
<bazu> more
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12: I have the latest versions of both those apps.
<bazu> take it easy :P
<batistet> i've heard that avast is quite good
<usr13> bazu: What are the other 18percent for?
<batistet> just wondering if you used anything different
<ikonia> batistet: use what you want then if you don't want to follow the advice given
<bazu> mac and unux
<bazu> unix
<bazu> sorry
<rww> batistet: For Ubuntu systems, you don't need anti-viral software. For Windows, ask in ##windows, not here.
<erle64-> is there a easy way to add apps to a live cd?
<batistet> i'm sorry if i annoyed you all
<ikonia> erle64-: same as normal install
<ikonia> batistet: not annoyed anyone, don't worry
<usr13> erle64-: Yes
<batistet> i just wanted to protect my friends
<bazu> batistet, wait one minute
<batistet> just that
<toastmonster> i am trying to kill ubuntu
<toastmonster> can someone help me
<bazu> and i`m gonna tell you
<ikonia> batistet: installing anyvirus on linux won't protect your friends windows clients
<bazu> just right i search it
<erle64-> ikonia, usr13, how? just installing it while the session is running?
<ikonia> toastmonster: what's the issue ?
<toastmonster> i want to reformat and install windows 95
<usr13> toastmonster: Sure
<ikonia> erle64-: correct
<batistet> i know that too
<red-lichtie_> toastmonster: Easy, install windoze :)
<_dbd_l12> unr3a1: you may also need libssl0.9.8
<ikonia> toastmonster: if you're trying to troll - go else where
<usr13> toastmonster: No problem
<toastmonster> ikonia its not compatible with my network card
<cholisterix> hi gys does anybody knows an ubuntu application that finds an artist by some lyrics???
<ikonia> toastmonster: if you have a serious problem, please ask
<erle64-> ikonia, is that saved on live usb sticks?
<ikonia> erle64-:
<ikonia> erle64-: no, sorry
<cholisterix> anybody?
<toastmonster> and i just have no idea how to reformat it
<batistet> it would have to be a very good one to protect my friends .even linux couldn't do that. windows has many holes
<cholisterix> or maybe a site ?
<batistet> :P
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  I have that as well
<ikonia> batistet: no - installing antivirus on linux will not protect your friends windows install - fact
<ikonia> toastmonster: just install over the top of it, or delete the partitions
<usr13> toastmonster: use a hammerdrill
<ikonia> usr13: that's not helpful
<erle64-> ikonia, do you have any link or something?
<cholisterix> actually i am looking for a song that says "out of reach out of touch " it is a rock ballad... :-)
<usr13> ikonia: Sorry
<erle64-> ikonia, i didnt finde useful things via google
<davdav> I want to connect a server on French free.fr
<ikonia> cholisterix: this is ubuntu support - please find a more approriate channel
<davdav> help me
<cholisterix> ikonia, : hmm ok
<ikonia> erle64-: there is a guide on help.ubuntu.com about maintaining live session data on a usb stick
<usr13> ikonia: Just that I don't see any ubuntu questions.  Thought it was play time.
<erle64-> ikonia, yea, but thats user data, i want to add apps
<eseven73> usr13: #ubuntu-offopic for playtime :)
<cholisterix> ikonia, : but does anybody knows an ubuntu application that search music lyrics??
<toastmonster> usr13 whats a hammerdrill-i'm a complete noob. I'm putting in the windows boot disk, but i can
<toastmonster> whoops
<ikonia> erle64-: not going to happen unless it's installed in a user home directory
<toastmonster> i can't find the bios
<cholisterix> ikonia, : just asking if there is an app for that :-)
<erle64-> ikonia, i doesnt need to be dynamicly, i just want to costumize the live system
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12: let me show you the problem I am getting.
<ikonia> toastmonster: you need to contact your hardware vendor/manual for that
<usr13> toastmonster: ask on #ubuntu-offtopic
<_dbd_l12> unr3a1: is it possible this is a ruby source file? ok, show me
<erle64-> ikonia, before i use it
<ikonia> erle64-: you could re-spin a livecd with the applications you want installed
<wolter> which is the apt package for the default wireless drivers?
<cholisterix> ikonia, : do you know such app , if exists for ubuntu ??
<erle64-> ikonia, thats what i want, how do i do that? what are the recommended tools?
<ikonia> wolter: they are already installed
<ikonia> cholisterix: no
<toastmonster> ikonia it was there when i installed ubuntu, but i can't get there now
<davdav> I want to connect a server on French free.fr
<davdav> help me if you enjoy I have a little trouble with mirc
<ikonia> !respin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respin
<toastmonster> i used it to install it
<ch4v3z> i did, "dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and it still doesn't use kdm as default, how can i fix this?
<wolter> ikonia, i know... which is the package?
<ikonia> toastmonster: ubuntu can't touch your bios
<usr13> cholisterix: apt-cache search apt-name
<ikonia> wolter: the kernel
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  http://rafb.net/p/B6KsGs14.html
<wolter> ikonia, ok
<usr13> !apt-cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache
<ikonia> davdav: we don't support mirc
<cholisterix> usr13, : thanks but i was looking for an app that i don't now if it exists :-)
<Dillizar> i am installing a debian program and i need to execute->webcam what is execute in ubuntu
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  I googled the error, and got this in one of the results: http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/90083
<usr13> cholisterix: Describe it. What does it do?
<ikonia> Dillizar: don't install debian packages on ubuntu
<batistet> so your suggestion is that i don't use one antivirus
<ikonia> batistet: yes
<batistet> given the amount of viruses for windows
<_dbd_l12> maybe you could try installing ruby1.8-dev (or whatever it's called). Looks very hard like a missing ruby dep.
<cholisterix> usr13 : an ubuntu application that search music artist by some lyrics??
<ikonia> batistet: that has nothing to do with it
<rww> batistet: Once again, for Ubuntu systems, you don't need anti-viral software. For Windows, ask in ##windows, not here.
<Dillizar> ikonia, its from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<usr13> cholisterix: google
<cholisterix> usr13, : ha ha ok :-)
<batistet> yes rww
<batistet> i know that
<batistet> i will suggest my friends to start using linux too
<ikonia> Dillizar: so what's the problem
<usr13> batistet: Yes, no need to use antivirus if you are linux user.
<ikonia> batistet: let them use what they want
<batistet> yes
<batistet> it will be just a suggestion no harm in that:P
<cholisterix> usr13, : but it's almost impossible to find "out of reach out of touch " contained in a lyric that is rock ballad
<cholisterix> usr13, : i only find pop songs :(
<Dillizar> ikonia,  i need to execute->webcam and i dont know what is that
<cholisterix> usr13, : thanks anyway :-)
<ikonia> gksudo 'python /usr/share/EasyCam2/core.py --gtk'
<batistet> well friends thanks for the information
<myron> xkill won't work with fullscreen wine applications, is there a program that does?
<ikonia> Dillizar: it says what to do in the webpage you posted to me
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12: ruby1.8-dev is already latest version
<_dbd_l12> unr3a1: will read some more into the thread link you posted, seems to contain some interesting pointers
<davdav> I do not understand what you want me to understand, we do not support mirc
<usr13> cholisterix: http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/u/ufo3991/belladonna189850.html
<ikonia> davdav: mirc is a windows appliction, this channel does not offer help for mirc
<Dillizar> ikonia, what is this Module gspca not found.
<cholisterix> usr13, : o my :-) :-)
<quibbler> cholisterix: http://www.elyrics.net/read/b/black-lungs-lyrics/when-it_s-blackout-lyrics.html
<myron> does anyone know of a program that will kill wine apps?
<cholisterix> usr13, : that is THANKS:-)
<ikonia> Dillizar: the kernel module it wants to load for the webcam is not found
<usr13> cholisterix: Thanks google
<dashavoo> myron: kill or killall
<cholisterix> usr13, : thanks A LOT :-) :-) hahahahaha yes
<sixofour> sudo unrar e x Outgoing.rar doesn't work, but i need both options [e and x]
<cholisterix> usr13, : it was that Belladona's songs ;)
<quibbler> cholisterix: http://www.poemhunter.com/song/belladonna/
<myron> dashavoo: wouldn't kill all also kill the x server?
<cholisterix> quibbler, : nice it is ok thanks
<dashavoo> killall name-of-process kills all processes with that name
<dashavoo> myron
<davdav> you do not work on windows?
<Dillizar> ikonia, so how can i put it :)
<ikonia> davdav: no
<rww> davdav: This channel is for Ubuntu Linux technical support. mIRC is not an Ubuntu Linux program. You are in the wrong place.
<ikonia> davdav: try the ##windows channel
<duvnell1> trying to know what it's called.. please complete this sentence for me:  Ubuntu doesn't run sys v init scripts to start services, it uses _______. ?
<_Whipper__> hmph :L
<ikonia> davdav: upstart
<rww> duvnell1: upstart?
<ikonia> duvnell1: upstart
<duvnell1> perhaps so.. didn't even know what to google  for.. thx
<duvnell1> are there others?
<_Whipper__> others what?
<kitche> duvnell1: upstart but it's still SysVinit sort of just a different version of it really
<myron> dashavoo: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<ikonia> duvnell1: you can use init-ng, upstart, sysvinit
<duvnell1> init-ng is what gentoo uses?
<_Whipper__> duvnell1, : u mean gentoo or Sabayon? :)
<davdav> ok thank you ubuntu community good evening
<duvnell1> dunno :)..
<ch4v3z> i can't even get kwin to run, it says "kwin: unable to claim manager selection, another wm running?"
<duvnell1> thx for inof
<kitche> ch4v3z: you most likely have metacity running or another window manager
<dookie> |
<ch4v3z> kitche, how do i change it?
<kitche> ch4v3z: killall <window manager> && kwin --replace
<ch4v3z> killall?
<ch4v3z> <window manager> ?
<kitche> ch4v3z: yes the window manager you are running
<_dbd_l12> unr3a1: did you compile ruby from source? if you used the packages you could try installing libopenssl-ruby (there are libs for diff. ruby versions in the repos)
<_Whipper__> not literatully u have to kill all :)
<Dillizar> how can i install libv4l2?
<_Whipper__> Dillizar, : use Synaptic
<Dillizar> _Whipper__, hmm thanks dude i forgot that :P
<Axalix> sudo aptitude install libv4l2
<_Whipper__> no prblm
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  I did not compile from source, I installed via apt-get
<gumpert345> hi is there a way to install ubuntu with a kernel, that doesnt require a pae cpu?
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  let me try getting that libopenssl-ruby
<koshari> ch4v3z: why dont you use a window manager and log out and log back into kde?
<kitche> gumpert345: umm what pae is for memory has nothing to do with cpu
<_Whipper__> Axalix, : i'll allways try to get'em use GUI, when they r new to Lin..
<myron> dashavoo: well, I tried "killall wineserver" but it just froze the applications that were open
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  you are my hero  :)  that worked..
<gumpert345> well, my cpu C3 Nehemia has no pae support, but all modern kernel support pae and require it to run (says wikipedia)
<Axalix> Whipper, all right
<_dbd_l12> no problem, i'm no ruby expert so i'm glad it worked ;)
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  here is the result now:  http://rafb.net/p/sR9XO335.html
<_Whipper__> afterall, isnt Ubun.. just that, "easy to use and graphical" :)
<joe-cool> hi@all
<_dbd_l12> unr3a1: that's better ;)
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12: where did you end up finding the package I needed?
<kitche> gumpert345: wrong never trust wikipedia
<Sonderblade> is there a gui tool for managing partitions?
<Samy> gparted
<_Whipper__> Sonderblade, :Gparted
<Sonderblade> thanks
<Samy> ;)
<_Whipper__> Sonderblade, : and others too..
<_dbd_l12> unr3a1: a combination of some google-fu and the great tool apt-file which lets you search through the repos based on filename
<myron> does anyone know of a command that will kill all running wine programs?
<kitche> myron: killall wine-server I believe
<_Whipper__> myron, : shutdown is one..
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  doh... should have thought of the apt-get search.  I always forget that.  thanks again, much appreciated
<myron> kitche: that froze up the wine programs, and did not kill them
<kitche> myron: killall wine
<_VIM_> apt-cache search unr3a1 :)
<_dbd_l12> unr3a1: well apt-file find x is different than apt-cache search. you'd need the package apt-file installed first. but it comes in handy very often
<gumpert345> kitche but this time i tend to believe it, I tried ubuntu 8.10 9.04 mythdora 10 and centos 5.2 and they always reboot about 1 second after starting, noapic and acpi=off can stretch that a little, like 2 seconds, I once ran openfiler on it (2 years ago) I think it used a 2.4... kernel, which is said, not to support pae
<unr3a1> _VIM_: yea.. I always forget that...
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  indeed.
<ch4v3z> koshari, the main thing i want is to get my desktop effects back
<myron> kitche: wine isn't a process
<dashavoo> myron: use the names of apps, sometimes the whole windows-style path is necessary too
<Samy> I use ubuntu 7.10 in a HP tx1000. I'm connected to my wifi router. I have the weird problem that I cannot open www.google.com or www.google.cl , but I can actually see any other website. In fact, from my PC (not this notebook) that is connected to the same wifi router (with a cable) I can see google as well as any other website. Here in my notebook I have tried to ping www.google.com and it has no output. Could someone give an idea, please?
<hollywoodb> myron: ps aux | grep wine
<hollywoodb> myron: then kill whatever shows up using the pid
<_Whipper__> wine is something u should not touch.. even with a stick
<drgreenth> Tiedostojärj.            Koko  Käyt Vapaa Käy% Liitospiste
<drgreenth> /dev/sda1             213G   84G  118G  42% /
<drgreenth> tmpfs                 2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /lib/init/rw
<drgreenth> varrun                2,0G  400K  2,0G   1% /var/run
<drgreenth> varlock               2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot2> drgreenth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drgreenth> udev                  2,0G   92K  2,0G   1% /dev
<myron> hollywoodb: that's do-able, but I was looking for something that would kill a frozen full screen app, without having to reboot or logout
<bazu> what`s the diferent between apt-get and aptitude
<_Whipper__> some Finnish blood in the line i see :)
<LjL> !aptitude | bazu
<ubottu> bazu: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<unr3a1> _dbd_l12:  thank you again.  you too _VIM_.
<_VIM_> :)
<bazu> but is better to use apt-get right ?
<allalt> :)
<bazu> becouse i start aptitude dist-upgrade and that show me to remove desktop firefox
<_Whipper__> bazu, : its a matter of opinion..
<bazu> and almost everythink
<epaphus> hey guys, anybody can show me how to encrypt the entire filesystem??
<amikrop> Canonical, or even better, The Linux Foundation, should seriously collaborate with major software vendors like EA sports, Blizzard or Adobe.
<_Whipper__> epaphus, : why?
<allalt> ne
<amikrop> It's unacceptable to be unable to use very popular and useful applications.
<myron> ahh, I found my answer, wineserver -k
<_VIM_> epaphus: i donno about the "entire" filesystem but try truecrypt maybe
<epaphus> _Whipper__, i think that that is an option in Ubuntu.. right?
<_dbd_l12> epaphus: the information is just one google search away, e.g. http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7743
<myron> Thanks for the help everyoen
<epaphus> _VIM_, hmm i thought there was a preinstalled tool ?
<_VIM_> there may be
<_dbd_l12> epaphys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<shane_> I have an sd card mounted as /home on my eeepc in jaunty. Up until very recently gdm tells me /home doesn't exist when I try to log in. If I mount with mount -a, it works and I can log in. Why isn't this being mounted on boot like the "auto" option commands?
<_dbd_l12> epaphys: if you're on 8.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid
<shane_> I have an sd card mounted as /home on my eeepc in jaunty. Up until very recently gdm tells me /home doesn't exist when I try to log in. If I mount with mount -a, it works and I can log in. Why isn't this being mounted on boot like the "auto" option commands?
<bazu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129965/
<shane_> Oops..sorry for the double post
<bazu> do you think that is normal ?
<kitche> shane_: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<shane_> @kitche: Thanks!
<dashavoo> bazu: happens sometimes
<_Whipper__> hmm.. abaout jaunty.. how is it coming together?
<bazu> if i use apt-get dist-uprade
<bazu> everythink it`s ok
<bruce89> _Whipper__: fineish
<_Whipper__> bruce89, : great :)
<shane_> _Whipper__ I'm more impressed with jaunty than intrepid in devel
 * bruce89 can't stand notify-osd
<SaturnDriver> can anyone help me get two sound cards working at the same time? My second sound card (CMI8738) only works when i disable my onboard realtek hd audio
<joe-cool> i'm using jaunty too and its pretty stable
<red-lichtie_> Intrepid issue: When I plug in my iPod I always have to reset it before it is seen, this didn't happen in hardy (8.04)
<red-lichtie_> Any ideas ?
<_Whipper__> SaturnDriver, : theres afair q
<joe-cool> buy a mac
<_Whipper__> fair
<red-lichtie_> joe-cool: And then install windows too ? :p
<Dillizar> web cam problems on 8.10 any one ??
<dashavoo> I would be using jaunty by now if i had my main pc, and if the bandage was off my right hand
<bruce89> joe-cool: hmm
<joe-cool> ;-)
<_Whipper__> joe-cool: "pretty stable" is enough fo u ?
<joe-cool> yes for a alpha it is
<Dillizar> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<joe-cool> yesterday i got some problems with rights in my home folder after updating the system but i could fix it fast
<_Whipper__> joe-cool, : ok.. i only use "stable" systms on my mainComp..
<joe-cool> and firefox crashes sometimes
<_Whipper__> 'course i have the athor 2, where i "experiment" :)
<macman> there anyway to find out what i sucking my battery dry ?
<_Whipper__> macman, : u keep your battery attached allways?
<macman> _Whipper__, yea
<_Whipper__> macman, : if u do, it'll very quickly shorten the life-span of your battery
<epaphus> isnt there an option to make the filesystem encrypted upon the installation of ubuntu?
<joe-cool> _Whipper__,  i use jaunty alpha on my laptop because i do nothing "important" so it doesnt matter if it crashes
<cholisterix> bye thanks :-)
<_Whipper__> macman, : allways if u use ac-power, remove it
<macman> i used my ac power almost everyday _Whipper__
<SaturnDriver> thats what caused the battery on my sister's laptop to die
<macman> right now im on my bed using battery
<SaturnDriver> she kept it plugged in all the time, and pretty soon it wouldn't hold a charge any more
<Kuukkeli^> Well since ATI r600 r700 open source driver isn't here yet and i would like to play Garry's mod etc. So.. I saw on 1 video that you can keep windows XP and Ubuntu open at the same time, how? =)
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to configure my nic???  I installed some software, rebooted my PC, now my machine acts as if it had no nic
<epaphus> anybody?
<_Whipper__> joe-cool, : so do i, meaning experiments on laptop.. Ubuntu has some Serious problms with Acer aspire 7220..
<sint> anyone knows how to find out if ubuntu recognized my wacom and use it as mouse? i have disabled it and vmware tells me it is already used as a mouse in host
<_Whipper__> or the other way
<SaturnDriver> Kuukkeli^ - you can't really, aside from using QEMU
<surf> hi there
<joe-cool> _Whipper__, almost everything is supported verygood except the grafic card
<joe-cool> radeon hd 2400 mobility -.-
<joe-cool> no compiz etc
<_Whipper__> joe-cool, : thats just the main prblm, for me
<Samy> Hello, I use ubuntu 7.10 in a HP tx1000. I'm connected to my wifi router. I have the weird problem that I cannot open www.google.com or www.google.cl , but I can actually see any other website. In fact, from my PC (not this notebook) that is connected to the same wifi router (with a cable) I can see google as well as any other website. Here in my notebook I have tried to ping www.google.com and it has no output. Could someone give an idea, please?
<_Whipper__> joe-cool, : nut theres allways away around
<_Whipper__> samy: didnt u asked that allready?
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to configure my nic???  I installed some software, rebooted my PC, now my machine acts as if it had no nic
<joe-cool> _Whipper__,   "nut theres allways away around" i didnt understand what you wanted to say
<Samy> Yeah, sorry. I asked it again 'cause y disconnected and I think tha maybe now someone could help me
<joe-cool> DNS problem?
<surf> my mga G400 crashes anytime i try using DRI/DRM using the default xorg-video-drivers
<_Whipper__> joe-cool, :*typo* "but"
<surf> sorry the whole system crashes, and i have three PCI devices using the same IRQ
<Dillizar> Simple type the following commands from the libv4l-x.y.z directory <-- i dont understand this
<joe-cool> _Whipper__,  ah ok ;-)
<_Whipper__> Samy, : looks like a HW-prblm..
<joe-cool> Samy, can you connect to any other website from your laptop?
<Samy> joe-cool: Yes
<jtaby> hey, how would I write a command to recursively delete all the folders called .svn?
<joe-cool> okay.. can you ping google?
<Samy> when i do that I get not output
<jtaby> nvm
<Samy> It doesn't even say the "unknown host"
<joe-cool> =/
<_Whipper__> Samy, : or u got a "friend" behind the wall.. is your wpa etc. all set?
<Dante123> guys i got a question.  How do I on ubuntu run flash encoder for justin.tv
<Samy> _Whipper__: Yes, I use wpa security.
<Samy> _Whipper__:  And the weird thing here is that from the other PC I can see www.google.com
<_Whipper__> Samy, : "Unbreakable"?
<Lambiato> is anyone familiar with automake tool?
<bhsx> where can i find 9.4 beta?
<MeisterHolzer> Lambiato: yes
<Samy> _Whipper__: Let's say it is completely unbreakable by brute force (it's a lot of numbers and letters randomly selected)
<_Whipper__> with Wi-Fi u cant ever be too careful thou..
<MeisterHolzer> bhsx: google
<surf> jtaby you need to read "man find" then you can define your search
<joe-cool> perhaps you have a child-lock without knowing it :-D
<rww> !jaunty | bhsx
<ubottu> bhsx: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<inertial> is there any command line utility that would allow me to convert a 2 channel wav file to a 1 channel wav file?
<bhsx> thanks
<bruce89> jtaby: find . -name "*.svn" -exec rm '{}' \;
<_Whipper__> Samy, : Nothing is "unbreakabul"
<jtaby> bruce89, thanks
<Samy> _Whipper__: Well I said "by brute force"
<rww> jtaby, bruce89: I'm guessing you might need to change "rm" to "rm -r" because they're directories
<bruce89> rww: probably
<jtaby> thanks guys
<rainwalker> somehow my external drive is recognized as read-only by ubuntu, but works fine with windows (it's just normal FAT32)...is there a way to fix this? it worked fine a day ago
<_Whipper__> Samy, : do some googling abaout wifi security.. again :)
<bruce89> jtaby: remove the rm bit to make sure it's listing the right directries
<mezquitale> rainwalker, look at the permissions
<Dante1231> grumpy son wants to play music and talk via webcam (dj) and send stream to justin.tv.  We have the webcam and mic working, but not sure how to add the ability to play music along with that.  Any suggestions?  Any specific apps help make grumpy son happy (and quit whining about Windows)???  :-/
<Alastor> I hate to interupt, but I'm attempting to identify if there is a known display issue for attempting to run Ubuntu on a tablet PC.
<Samy> _Whipper__: Are you kidding? I can't google
<rainwalker> mezquitale: as in, looking in the "Properties" window?
<Alastor> I'm trying to set up a dual boot with vista already installed. It goes through the full 7 steps of the instal process, but comes to a display error after the instal alegedly completes. Is anyone aware of an issue like this?
<_Whipper__> Samy, : but i doubt thats the real reason for your prblm
<Lambiato> MeisterHolzer: Im trying to make program with automake files after using scripts autoscan, autoheader, aclocal, autoconf, automake, configure in all make files the path to libtool is pointing the root project directory not the system libtool in root directory there is only ltmain.sh, i read about ltconfig tool and libtoolize (try to use this to generate libtool script without success)
<joe-cool> :-D
<Dante123> grumpy son wants to play music and talk via webcam (dj) and send stream to justin.tv.  We have the webcam and mic working, but not sure how to add the ability to play music along with that.  Any suggestions?  Any specific apps help make grumpy son happy (and quit whining about Windows)???  :-/
<mezquitale> rainwalker,  go to the device wherever it is mounted and look at the permissions
<Samy> _Whipper__: Yes. It doens't make sense, 'cause it happens only in my nb
<rww> !repeat > Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123, please see my private message
<_Whipper__> Alastor, : u could make one ?
<joe-cool> Samy if you cant google use a yahoo or sth else
<eseven73> !u | _Whipper__
<ubottu> _Whipper__: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<_Whipper__> hmlkgf
<_Whipper__> sht :)
<Alastor> I could make one what?
<rainwalker> mezquitale: I have; if I check the symbolic link on the desktop, it says the permissions couldn't be determined. if I check the properties of the drive's folder in /media, it says it's owned by me but in the root group
<Alastor> An issue?
<Samy> joe-cool: Yes, I know. I was just kidding about googling. Anyway, it still is a problem for me
<_Whipper__> Alastor, : nevö mind.. a bit light-headed for all the sleeplesness.. or smthng..
<mezquitale> rainwalker, it could be corruption on the hard drive, i would check it for errors using windows
<Samy> ( btw, sorry for my awful writing)
<_Whipper__> did i just get a f***d message ??
<Alastor> Fair enough, Whipper.
<Lambiato> i have such "LIBTOOL = $(SHELL) $(top_builddir)/libtool" entry in my Makefiles but they points to unexisting script
<rainwalker> mezquitale: I can read/write to the drive just fine in windows
<IdentifyTarget> I'm new to ubuntu. Is there a way to install ubuntu and not have it load GRUB? It will be the only OS on the system so I don't need those few extra boot seconds while the computer loads GRUB.
<bruce89> no
<joe-cool> Samy i still belive in a DNS problem... cant imagine anything else
<_Whipper__> anyone else here use "u" for you ?
<IdentifyTarget> bruce89: no to me?
<joe-cool> yes
<rww> !who | bruce89
<ubottu> bruce89: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bruce89> IdentifyTarget: no
<tonsofpcs> Intrepid on amd64, for some reason I am unable to add anything to the panel via any means.  Any clues as to why?  Is there a physical folder somewhere that I may have messed up permissions for?
<joe-cool> _Whipper__,  i think it is really established
<IdentifyTarget> So Ubuntu *requires* grub (or another boot loader) be installed?
 * _Whipper__ for a fag and a 28 beers >
<jakobbg> hi. generically speaking when trying to make an as quick and small build as possible, is --disable-shared or --enable-shared advisable? And what about the same for -static?
<bruce89> IdentifyTarget: just like any other OS
<Samy> joe-cool: I don't know what kind of DNS problem could be :\ I have not changed any configuration in nm-applet
<joe-cool> hm and the problem occured from one day to another?
<IdentifyTarget> ok so the fastest way to make GRUB boot is set the timer to zero?
<rww> IdentifyTarget: yeah
<IdentifyTarget> ok cool
<Samy> joe-cool: Yes. It happens from yestarday
<bruce89> IdentifyTarget: that's not a good idea
<killfill> how can i install mono 2.0.1 or 2.2 in ubuntu 8.10?
<Samy> joe-cool: It happened from one minute to another
<IdentifyTarget> O
<LetsGo67> Why are there a bunch of warcraftelves3 in my Gmail contact list?
<IdentifyTarget> I'm not worried
<bruce89> IdentifyTarget: if one kernel won't boot for some reason, you wouldn't be able to boot at all
<macman> how do i kill X
<hector__> by shooting at it
<IdentifyTarget> not a big deal this isn't a system critcial machine, it's a media center
<LetsGo67> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<epaphus> hey guys, this is a silly question.. how do I put the at sign in Ubuntu?
<Samy> macman: Maybe what you mean is doing ctrl + alt + backspace
<bruce89> !taste | hector__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taste
<quibbler> Samy: don't know if this will help but have a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153461
<joe-cool> Samy i got a similar problem on windows some time ago and refreshin the dns cache solved the problem but i dont know how to clear the dns cache on linux
<epaphus> with a latin keyboard that is.. its under the q
<Chousuke> hector__: there actually exists a doom variant that can be used to kill processes :P
<killerboy> hi
<Chousuke> hector__: by shooting at them
<joe-cool> ipconfig /flushdns will not work i think :-D
<hector__> man i love doom
<hector__> i play it all the time on my psp
<killerboy> what purpose blocksize in dd has ?
<Lambiato> how to generate project specific libtool script using automake?
<Dante1231> grumpy son wants to play music and talk via webcam (dj) and send stream to justin.tv.  We have the webcam and mic working, but not sure how to add the ability to play music along with that.  Any suggestions?  Any specific apps help make grumpy son happy (and quit whining about Windows)???  :-/
<Matr|X> sorry guys, when i log in to icq via pidgin ,, its says ur clint is to old i cant log to icq :( eny help plz
<bruce89> !ot | hector__
<ubottu> hector__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Samy> thank you quibbler, I'll read that
<_Whipper__> !42
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42
<joe-cool> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade Matr|X
<hector__> sorry i want to help people too
<hector__> i just like to have fun
<akbrant_> Hello
<_VIM_> way wrong room to have "fun" in, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that :)
<_Whipper__> and the Best part is that all is logged
<_Whipper__> now >
<hector__> oh sorry mr. uptight _VIM
<_VIM_> hey i smiled at the end of my sentence
<hector__> oh sorry
<Samy> Mmmm.. now  I see something new ... I can't ping www.google.com but i can ping google.com
<hector__> bad eyesight
<hector__> i didnt see it
<_VIM_> its ok :)
<S7UMPY> does anyone know how to get synfig studios running on ubuntu 8.10. It acts like its loading, then just shuts down after that. any ideas?
<Crooper> hello?
<hector__> now i see it
<joe-cool> Samy, if you can ping but not rech via http it could be problem with domain name server ;-)
<quibbler> !Hello | Crooper
<ubottu> Crooper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kuukkeli^> i got a problem, i dont know where to get all java and other video codecs to watch youtube. =)
<joe-cool> try to find out the ip of www.google.com and ping the ip directly
<kitche> Kuukkeli^: install flashplugin-nonfree and a jre
<Samy> joe-cool: Now it makes sense. and that would explain why the other PC can access www.google.com
<Kuukkeli^> nonfree?
<Crooper> lol thnx quibbler , i'm tethering from a boat and didn't see any chatting
<epaphus> hey guys, this is a silly question.. how do I put the at sign in Ubuntu?
<hector__> have you tried using the ADD/Remove feature in ubuntu?
<joe-cool> Samy, i think so too
<S7UMPY> Kuukkeli^: nonefree
<S7UMPY> :P
<Kuukkeli^> lol :P
<Samy> joe-cool: Could you please give me some ip of www.google.com ?
<S7UMPY> but it is free
<_VIM_> it's free as in free beer, just not free as in speech
<Gerinych> got a problem, i made a new partition for grub and i copied all the grub files from sgd, it worked fine, but then i replaced all the stage files with the ones from a grub0.97 deb package and now it says error 2 every time i try to boot linux or error 15 if i try windows
<S7UMPY> does anyone know how to get synfig studios running on ubuntu 8.10. It acts like its loading, then just shuts down after that. any ideas?
<joe-cool> Samy, yes but i dont know if its the same ip because of different countries
<Samy> I see... you're right
<Kuukkeli^> kitche, i forgot how to install plugins >,<
<Samy> I'll ask some friend via messenger
<bruce89> Samy: 209.85.229.99/
<Rods_Tiger> when will ubuntu be usable on an Acer Aspire One netbook?
<hector__> S7UMPY did you install all the dependencies that it required?
<joe-cool> for best you ping www.google.com from yur other pc and then you receive answer from a ip and this is the ip from google.com
<S7UMPY> there are no tutorials i could find for intrepid. all for hardy and lower
<eseven73> How do i get cinelerra working in intrepid? I dont see it in the repos or a PPA only a PPA for hardy
<syockit> Rods_Tiger: usable, as in out-of-the-box?
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<Rods_Tiger> install, and it works properly
<surf> im using 8.04 hardy with xserver-xorg and default drivers, the system crashes _every_ time i USE DRI/DRM (i.e. glxgears) any idea ?
<joe-cool> Samy, you know what i mean?
<S7UMPY> im assuming the dependencies are correct because i got them from the add/remove app
<_dbd_l12> epaphus: depends on your keyboard setting- what does "sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep XkbLayout" give?
<crdlb> surf: what gpu?
<Crooper> Rods_Tiger,  i think the embedded verion with netbook mix is out
<S7UMPY> and i removed then ran in terminal and still nothing
<S7UMPY> installed through terminal*
<hector__> oh sometimes it does that still
<_VIM_> !pastebin | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rods_Tiger> the ubuntu netbook remix is too slow to boot or come out of idle
<quibbler> Kuukkeli^: in a terminal do:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<surf> crdlb mga G400
<Matr|X> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ftp.osuosl.org hardy/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.osuosl.org_pub_pculture.org_miro_linux_repositories_ubuntu_hardy_Packages)
<Matr|X> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Rods_Tiger> and wireless doesn't work on it
<syockit> S7UMPY: no logs/debug output at all?
<crdlb> surf: matrox? I doubt anybody's working on 3d acceleration for that :/
<gidna> Hi
<epaphus> is there an option to make the filesystem encrypted upon the installation of ubuntu?
<Crooper> the adobe-flashplugin works better
<gidna> I have problem with sound in ubuntu 8.10
<hector__> oh what about starting it from terminal?
<bruce89> epaphus: in Jaunty yes
<Crooper> it's version 10
<S7UMPY> i dont get an error at all for the program. it just goes blank after it "looks like its loading"
<gidna> with 8.04 all worked good
<S7UMPY> syockit
<g1er> Is there a way to do an ubuntu apt-get update using windows? (no internet on ubuntu atm)
<hector__> I dont think there is
<syockit> g1er: that'll involve using a virtual machine or colinux
<surf> crdlb, i read that xorgs opensource drivers were already supporting accell ... this card has 16mb ram and is really fast
<epaphus> bruce89, iam sorry... what is Jaunty?
<g1er> ok. thanks
<hector__> its the new release of ubuntu
<hector__> 9.04 is jaunty
<b1n42y> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<surf> crdlb, i think i will disable DRI @xorg.config to fix that
<hector__> 8.10 is ibex
<_VIM_> its not out till next month (late april)
<kitche> not a new release just the next version of ubuntu won't be a release until it's released
<hector__> yeah but you can still test it
<bruce89> hector__: Interpid
<Rods_Tiger> will jaunty boot quick enough to be usable?
<bruce89> hector__: Intrepid
<_VIM_> hector__: this chan does not support Jaunty
<bruce89> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Kuukkeli^> will QEMU make windows fully usable?
<Kuukkeli^> while ubuntu being open
<gidna> What can I do?
<quibbler> Kuukkeli^: in a terminal do:   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<hector__> Kuukkeli^ what are you trying to do in windows?
<Crooper> Matr|X, check your sources.list file and comment out the duplicat lines
<S7UMPY> do i need to install more dependencies in Synaptic Package Manager for synfig studios? to get it to run on 8.10/intrepid?
<epaphus> bruce89, iam sorry... what is Jaunty?
<syockit> Kuukkeli^: a vm cannot make an OS fully usable. there will always be catches somewhere, like hardware detection etc
<Kuukkeli^> Play steams games because atis r600 open source 3d driver isn't here yet
<bruce89> !jaunty > epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus, please see my private message
<hector__> S7UMPY I would install them.
<S7UMPY> kk
<bruce89> quibbler: what's non-free Java got to do with QEMU?
<Kuukkeli^> Because with Proprietary driver, the models of HL2 just stretches all around and makes cute epilepsy
<hector__> oh he asked another question
<syockit> Kuukkeli^: then it's hardware related. high chance you can't get it working
<bruce89> !who | hector__
<ubottu> hector__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kuukkeli^> syockit, so my only chance is to reinstall ubuntu after installing windows xp to make a dualboot?
<quibbler> bruce89: i'didn't know he was on QEMU
<hector__> but im lazy
<hector__> do i have to?
<unop> Kuukkeli^, if ubuntu is already installed, no - all you need to do is reinstall grub.
<bruce89> !who | hector__
<Kuukkeli^> grub? What for?
<bruce89> !tab > hector__
<ubottu> hector__, please see my private message
<Scarra3> Hello
<Nalf> Hello.
<Kuukkeli^> for steam; Cedega didn't work, Wine didn't work.
<syockit> Kuukkeli^: normally the reason winxp installation causes ubuntu to be unbootable is because grub is replaced
<unop> Kuukkeli^, to have ubuntu load.
<eseven73> does cinelerra work in intrepid? It's not in repos, and i cannot find a PPA for it
<Kuukkeli^> no no no, i only have ubuntu at this moment
<hector__> !bruce is that right?
<Scarra3> Would ubuntu work ok on an  external hard drive that is connected to my computer threw usb?
<syockit> Kuukkeli^: so after installing winxp, you can fix the grub through a livecd, or some grub utility on windows if there exists one
<unop> Kuukkeli^, precisely.
<kitche> Kuukkeli^: steam does work in wine look at the wine appdb it tells you how to install it
<S7UMPY> ok so i installed all the dependencies for synfig studios, and i still get nothing.
<bicho> good evening
<S7UMPY> any ideas
<syockit> kitche: the problem was with ati driver
<Matr|X> thx:) u guys
<Matr|X> u realy so kind
<Kuukkeli^> kitche, the problem isn't steam, the problem is the games with my ATI driver which is r600!
<AcidPuddle> 08.10: /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch doesn't work - any ideas ?
<Kuukkeli^> so no open source 3d engine for me
<Scarra3> Who has installed ubuntu on an external hard drive before
<IdentifyTarget> is sudo apt-get update the same thing as running update manager in Ubuntu?
<bruce89> IdentifyTarget: yes
<IdentifyTarget> cool
<unop> IdentifyTarget, no.
<kitche> Kuukkeli^: so install radeonhd driver, it works for 3d just not using native 3d but though mesa
<syockit> Scarra3: um, me? but for booting on another laptop
<unop> IdentifyTarget, update manager actually installs stuff too (i believe).
<Scarra3> syockit: does it work ok threw usb?
<IdentifyTarget> bruce89: I'm asking because I will be installing ubuntu minimal (no gui) and would like to keep the OS up to date
<Kuukkeli^> kitche, i have RadeonHD driver installed, its propriety driver and the fps is 10 and the models are all stretched out and making cute epilepsy crapola
<bruce89> IdentifyTarget: same goes for aptitude safe-upgrade
<hector__> !bruce89 im lost now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> IdentifyTarget, it might be equivalent to.   aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<kitche> Kuukkeli^: you could install fglrx which is the propriety driver radeonhd is the open source driver
<hector__> how do i use tab?
<syockit> Scarra3: my install was for a primary partition in another laptop, because it had no usb/cd booting capability
<eseven73> ok obviously Cinelerra does not work in intrepid is there anything close to it? tried kdenlive, cant figure it out
<bruce89> hector__: the tab key
<unop> hector__,   hec<TAB>
<Myrtti> hector__: type in the first few letters, then hit the tab key
<M4d3L> hi. what is the best way to emule software only running on windows on ubuntu?
<Kuukkeli^> kitche: only comes with 2d version
<hector__> bruce89,
<syockit> Scarra3: anyways, if you configured the usb drive's grub properly, it should work
<Kuukkeli^> 3d version needs few more months.
<Matr|X> sorry guys i installed apache2 ,, and when i type http://localhost / its working fine ...( its work ... if i want to access it from another computer , wht i can type http:/what
<hector__> oh lol
<hector__> i was holding it at the same time
<epaphus> Can anybody tell me what the alternate disk is for??? is this to install ubuntu?
<imaginativeone> how do I back up a dvd with k3b?
<hector__> no wonder it wasn't working
<kitche> Kuukkeli^: yes radeonhd does only come 2d but the fglrx should have 3d support in it since it's the propiertory driver
<Nalf> Matr|X: go to http://whatismyip.com and type in http://thenumberyougetonthatsite.
<syockit> M4d3L: emulate? wine tries best to run windows apps
<bruce89> !emule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule
<_VIM_> !info emule
<ubottu> Package emule does not exist in intrepid
<M4d3L> syockit: yeah. emulate sorry
<_VIM_> :/
<Myrtti> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1758 kB, installed size 4376 kB
<surf> crdlb, disabling DRI works, no crashes anymore 16Mb ram arent really worth the try
<hector__> bruce89, thanks i finally got it
<syockit> just as i thought someone would misunderstand ..
<Kuukkeli^> kitche: i think i have it atm, and because of that; my videos are all blinking and 10fps Hl2 with stretchy models ft. Epilepsy
<bruce89> hector__: indeed you gave
<epaphus> Can anybody tell me what the alternate disk is for??? is this to install ubuntu?
<kitche> Kuukkeli^: so you have fglrx since you should have more then 10fps if you do
<Sertse> epaphus:  alternative cd allows you to install ubuntu in a console (non graphical) environment.  Useful in older computer. Alternate CD also allows you to tune what you want installed
<kitche> Kuukkeli^: unless it's not installed correctly
<M4d3L> so wine is the best apps I can find?
<bruce89> !alternate > epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus, please see my private message
<Kuukkeli^> okay i'll try to install it again
<Myrtti> epaphus: yes, it's for installing ubuntu as well. it gives few more options for the installation and in general works with all the graphics cards
<bruce89> oops, I wanted pipe, not >
<Kuukkeli^> kitche: could you give me some link or command for it?
<_VIM_> Sertse: im lagging, or you type 500 wpm :P
<syockit> M4d3L: if you want a real emulator, virtual machines are another solution. they're slower
<lucax> hey guys im on a kinda old notebook and ubuntu when i try to install it i goes all good until it try to load the graphical interface, can it be modify something from grub so i use like non special drivers or something like that... im tryin to install it...
<M4d3L> I want to install photoshop
<kitche> !ati | Kuukkeli^
<ubottu> Kuukkeli^: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> Kuukkeli^: sometimes you have to mess with Ati cards for them to work correctly hence why I stay away from them
<hector__> M4d3L, why don't you give gimp a shot?
<bruce89> !photoshop | M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Sertse> hehehe, I'm no crazy typist.
<koshari> \syockit you cannot compare VMs and emulators, they are different things and acheive different objectives
<_dbd_l12> M4d3L: look for the instructions in the wine appdb
<M4d3L> am very familiar with it. I dont have time to learn gimp.
<syockit> M4d3L: if you have windows, you can finetune wine to reuse windows dll instead of it's built-in wrappers
<imaginativeone> how do I back up a dvd with k3b?
<bruce89> M4d3L: not much learning required
<bruce89> imaginativeone: you don't
<hector__> M4d3L, its not that hard to use.
<grndslm> imaginativeone: k9copy
<syockit> M4d3L: sometimes the apps come bundled with the required dll too
<hector__> M4d3L, you can even use gimpshop it has about the same interface photshop has
<Gerinych> is there any way to install grub_gfxboot on a grub-only partition?
<happy_> hey, anyone know how to read the bonnie test outputs, http://paste.linuxassist.net/213570
<webPragmatist> which of the windows emulators is most popular? vbox/vmware ?
<webPragmatist> or windows booters i guess
<M4d3L> bruce89: I will learn it with the time but now I must produce and I know photoshop.
<Matr|X> im static network
<Kuukkeli^> oh god im lost
<Kuukkeli^> Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager
<Kuukkeli^> Where do i do that?
<grrlfawkes> hrm, i just upgraded to 8.10 and my computer's been turning off randomly
<M4d3L> I want to complete switch to ubuntu. I have format completly my disk to not go again on the dark side :P
<bruce89> M4d3L: it'd be less painful to just use Windwos
<bruce89> oh
<_VIM_> !yay | M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L: Glad you made it! :-)
<hector__> M4d3L, then why don't you avoid photoshop?
<_Whipper__> bruce89, : now you are talking nonsense
<Kuukkeli^> where is the restricted manager?
<bruce89> _Whipper__: in what way?
<_dbd_l12> M4d3L: in general you can find information concerning wine compatibility here: e.g. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2631
<_VIM_> photoshop cs2 works in wine, not sure bout cs3 though or cs4
<wendy_> hi all, what program can i use to retrieve deleted files?
<_Whipper__> bruce89, : "just use win.. in my a**.. there tons of graph software out there
<hector__> Kuukkeli^, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<M4d3L> hector__: like I said. I actually know photoshop, I have try gimp but I have lot of problem with psd on gimp. all my layer are not editable.
<bruce89> _Whipper__: I meant that if you want to use photoshop, they should use it in Windows
<Kuukkeli^> hector: 8.1
<Kuukkeli^> well 8.10
<bruce89> _Whipper__: I'm a pragmatic
<syockit> M4d3L: right, if you're already used to photoshop, better off finding out how to get photoshop running
<_Whipper__> M4d3L, : have u tried anything else besides gimp?
<Kuukkeli^> wheres the restricted manager on 8.10
<bruce89> !ohmy | _Whipper__
<ubottu> _Whipper__: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<syockit> M4d3L: i advise against using vm for that
<Gartral2> i cant get sound out of rythmbox
<hector__> Kuukkeli^, the thing your looking at is at System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<M4d3L> _Whipper__: heu I have play 2 hour with it but not more.
<hector__> Kuukkeli^, do you see it?
<Kuukkeli^> hector__: Yep
<_Whipper__> bruce89, : sorry if i hurt your feelings :) didnt mean no harm..
<Kuukkeli^> currently activated :P
<hector__> Kuukkeli^, is that what you were looking for?
<Kuukkeli^> Maybe, thanks
<hector__> No problem
<bruce89> _Whipper__: that's fine, but I don't the Ubuntu-or-bust attitude some people have
<Sertse> what's the motivation to sit in on irc and answer endless streams of tech Q's? Appreciate it but curious why we do it
<Gartral2> rythmbox won't play anything and it just hung when i attached my dap
<demy> Does any one knows how to boot windows from a extended NTFS partition in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Sertse: perhaps you could analyze that in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bruce89> Sertse: boredom
<_Whipper__> bruce89, : i dont have that attit. just against the "big-bad"
<hector__> Sertse, I do it because im really bored
<danbhfive_jaunty> demy: its better to put windows on the first partition
<_dbd_l12> Sertse: can't sleep
<bruce89> _Whipper__: well, I also don't like the Windows-is-evil one
<Sertse> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sertse> #ubuntu-offtopic
<syockit> demy: grub doesn't work?
<_VIM_> it's /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Whipper__> Sertse, : true..
<bruce89> demy: windows has to be on the primary partition AFAIK
<Gartral2> rythmbox sucks
<Sertse> typo :P
<unop> windows can be on any partition
<demy>  FAT can boot why NTFS cannot ?
<_VIM_> !players | Gartral2 well there's more than rythmbox...
<ubottu> Gartral2 well there's more than rythmbox...: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Melow01> Ubuntu noob here... am I in the correct IRC chat channel or should I move elsewhere?
<quibbler> !grub | demy
<ubottu> demy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_dbd_l12> Gartral2: i like gmusicbrowser
<demy> I use ghost to install windows on a NTFS partion
<b4|hraban> hi, I installed xubuntu 8.10 from netinstall recently, and I chose the US int with Alt Gr dead keys keboard layout
<hector__> Melow01, what are you wanting?
<b4|hraban> works great, except for the " sign:
<rww> Melow01: This is the Ubuntu technical support channel :)
<Melow01> I'm doing the linuxcommand.org tutorial
<b4|hraban> alt-gr + shift + " followed by e just puts out e
<Gartral2> i have most of those players, but i want rythmbox to work...
<_Whipper__> theres also Lilo, and other boot-managers out there..
<Melow01> trying to find the .bash_profile
<_VIM_> its hidden
<b4|hraban> whereas for the other accents, it puts the accent on the letter following (as one would expect from a dead key)
<Kuukkeli^> im doomed..
<Melow01> can't find it in the home
<Kuukkeli^> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<Melow01> ls -la
<Kuukkeli^> could someone help me with those 2 commands?
<bruce89> Melow01: hidden files have a '.' at the start
<Melow01> true
<Melow01> I read that in the tutorial
<bruce89> Melow01: list files, long mode, all files
<uilc4> ciao
<Melow01> ls -la (should show it correct?)
<uilc4> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruce89> Melow01: the 'a' shows hidden files
<rww> Melow01: yes.
<Raije> hrmm, anyone here have any links to a site that can help me get my headphones working? i'm running a laptop, for some reason when I plug them in, they get no sound and the music continues to play out the speakers..
<Melow01> true
<m4v3r1c> my friend just bought a laptop and doesnt know what wireless card he has, he just knows it doesnt work. is there an easy way to find out what wireless card you have from inside ubuntu?
<_VIM_> press ctrl + h  in a filemanager works too  Melow01
<_dbd_l12> Melow01: ls -al ~/.bash_profile
<Sylphid> m4v3r1c, lspci
<Melow01> I can see the .bashrc file
<rww> Melow01: oh, I don't think Ubuntu uses .bash_profile by default any more. Try .bashrc
<m4v3r1c> just type that into terminal?
<Sylphid> m4v3r1c, yup
<kitche> m4v3r1c: not really if ubuntu does not recogize it
<_VIM_> Melow01:  rww is correct
<rww> Melow01: I don't have one, anyway :/
<hector__> Raije, have you tried using that sound control thing?
<Melow01> oh... has .bashrc replaced .bash_profile?
<m4v3r1c> awseome, thanks sylphid, ill give it a try
<kitche> Melow01: no they each do different things
<Raije> hector__, if your refering to kmix, yes I have, I can't seem to get it working with the headphones.
<Nalf> I am installing ubuntu via wubi, but my installer keeps hanging. How would I acquire install logs so that someone may help me further diagnose the issue>?
<rww> kitche: what's the difference?
<Dante123> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hector__> Raije, are you using KUbuntu?
<Melow01> ok
<Melow01> thanks people
<Raije> hector__, I'm using something based on ubuntu but it is a basic ubuntu and i have kmix
<kitche> rww: one is used for a login shell and the other is used for something else been a while sicne I used bash so I forgot which is which
#ubuntu 2009-03-12
<hector__> Raije, what's its name?
<unop> kitche, login shell vs interactive shells
<Raije> hector__, backtrack
<hector__> Raije, i don't think thats based of ubuntu
<Raije> hector__, the new 4beta is.
<surf> i installed  a "VT6421 IDE RAID" adapter but the attached drive did not show um in "dmesg" and /dev/mapper/ is empty... any idea?
<hector__> Raije, i still dont think it is
<Raije> hector__, it is, it says on the site it is.... and I just updated it from the ubuntu repo's lol
<surf> (...) did not show up in (...)
<kitche> Raije: please go to the backtrack channel to get backtrack support
<hector__> yeah its #remote-exploit
<zaccour> can i install gnome netbook remix desktop on ubuntu 9.4 alpha?
<hector__> wow he was right it is based on ubuntu
<bob40044> i have a question about claws email
<_dbd_l12> surf: not sure but you may like to read this if it's not a real (read pricey) hardware raid controller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bruce89> zaccour: I suppose
<bob40044> how can i load a plugin after i already installed dillo
<Scarra3> Ok I just booted up the live CD of ununtu 8.10 on this laptop but I have no clue how to install ubuntu onto an exter hard drive
<wolter> is there another bonjour client that is not pidgin for linux?
<bruce89> zaccour: !info ubuntu-netbook-remix jaunty
<zaccour> bruce89, on the site it only has the stuff for 8.10 and older
<zaccour> bruce89, huh??
<fruc> hola
<bruce89> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix jaunty
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: mobile-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook Remix system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.134 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<fruc> ayuda
<fruc> help
<epcom> gama
<wendy_> fruc, espanol esta en #ubuntu-es
<hector__> wolter, have you tried empathy?
<epcom> gama
<fruc> como entro ahi?
<wolter> hector__, is that bonjour?
<epcom> epcom
<wolter> !es | fruc
<ubottu> fruc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<epcom> epcom
<wendy_> haci: /join #ubuntu-es
<verma_ii> I want one of my four workpanes to run rdesktop to connect to a windows machine .. whenever I run rdesktop, and hit ctrl-alt-left/right .. the rdesktop window comes over the my active workpane, is there a way around this?  I want it to stay in an assigned pane only.
<bruce89> wolter: install telepathy-salut
<epcom> brasil
<wendy_> any application to use in ubuntu to recover deleted files i deleted in windows
<fruc> no se como entrara a esa
<wolter> bruce89, iam installing empathy
<quibbler> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wendy_> cono! que escribas eso
<hector__> wolter, no but i think its another thing that supports bonjour
<wolter> fruc, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<verma_ii> the same happens with tsclient :(
<wolter> oh
<m4v3r1c> recuva is a free program to recover deleted files in windows
<_Whipper__> wendy_, : yep
<wolter> any pidgin bonjour users here?
<m4v3r1c> if you needed one urgentlyl
<surf> _dbd_l12, i did read that but i did not find a word for "8.04 hardy" and i dont want to install on that drive i just want to use it
<wendy_> _Whipper__, yep what?
<icomey> Quick question.
<_Whipper__> wendy_, : recover files..
<wendy_> i can install that program in ubuntu?
<bruce89> wendy_: photorec
<icomey> Where did the current session tab go under System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<lao9000> hey ppl... ii reealy need some help...
<bruce89> !info testdisk
<fruc> no logro entrar
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<bruce89> lao9000: !ask
<M4d3L> how I can emulate iso file as a dvd player?
<_VIM_> oooo photorec is good (does a lot more than photos too)
<hector__> you can recover files in ubuntu if the file is left open
<lao9000> first... sorry my engRish i`m from brazil....
<lao9000> i`m running Xubuntu 8.10 here
<_Whipper__> wendy_, : you can pretty much install in ubuntu what you like.. depending ofcourse is it legal..
<fruc> no entra
<surf> M4d3L, read "man mount" and search for the "-o loop" option
<lao9000> some minutes ago we have a power down in the house...
<wendy_> M4d3L, USE gisomount
<lao9000> when i come to see the PC, and if everything is OK
<lao9000> it got reeaaaly slow to BOOT...
<bruce89> M4d3L: actually, you can mount archives using nautilus
<fruc> #ubuntu-es
<wolter> bruce89, what is salut?
<lao9000> aaand.. delete my userrs
<hector__> isnt salut mean greatings in french?
<bruce89> wolter: a different name for bonjour
<fruc> aun lo logro
<quibbler> fruc: /join #ubuntu-es
<wolter> bruce89, oh, but it is bonjour?
<macman> hey guys .. so i messed up my diplay settings .. im booted int othe recovery kernal  .. whenever i boot normally it ask me to use low resoltion or default settings .. how do i make that stop ?
<bruce89> wolter: well, it's link-local XMPP
<M4d3L> wolter: salut = hello
<bruce89> wolter: same thing as bonjour
<_Whipper__> i think its finnish
<wendy_> this is what i want to do: recover the files i deleted in windows by using an application in ubuntu.
<hector__> well its a greeting isnt it?
<Gerinych> im trying to boot linux using grub_gfxboot, but it gives me "error 2: bad file or directory type" at the step where it loads kernel. here's my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129990/
<icomey> Where did the current session tab go under System -> Preferences -> Sessions?
<netman> hi today im update my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 and now i cant download from rapidshare with my account premium any one have any idea ?
<bruce89> both bonjour and salut are hello in French
<M4d3L> hector__: yeah :)
<surf> macman, try to remove /etc/X11/xorg.config.failsafe
<loner__> bruce89 bonjour is more formal though
<hector__> i guess rosetta stone does work
<wolter> bruce89, oh
<M4d3L> hello or Hi :P
<macman> ok
<bruce89> loner__: right
<zaccour> can i install gnome netbook remix desktop on ubuntu 9.4 alpha?
<zaccour> bruce89, on the site it only has the stuff for 8.10 and older
<wolter> bruce89, hmm..
<wolter> bruce89, then its not bonjour
<wolter> ?
<wolter> because xmpp is not bonjour.
<hector__> wolter, yes it is
<bruce89> zaccour: well, you can install the minimal thing, the install the package I mentioned earlier
<wolter> hector__, oh.
<M4d3L> I love the visual effect on ubuntu :)
<_Whipper__> bonjour is something you put on  your bread
<bruce89> wolter: Apple call link-local XMPP bonjour
<wendy_> _Whipper__,  this is what i want to do: recover the files i deleted in windows by using an application in ubuntu.
<wolter> hector__, bruce89 : i want to be able to chat with apple ichat users..
<zaccour> bruce89, i just want the remix desktop
<wolter> bruce89, oh
<bruce89> zaccour: I know
<Tetracomm> How do I get the copyright icon using the keyboard?
<hector__> wolter, i think you should be able to
<surf> bruce89, some even say "good day" in english (australia afaik)
<_Whipper__> wendy_, : i cant remember the name.. just google, or some-one else will tell you how-to..
<M4d3L> anyway to have one background image by screen or I must do one image of the size of my 2 screen and put my 2 background on it?
<wolter> hector__, yes i guess.
<hector__> wolter, have you tried logging in yet?
<wendy_> what am i looking for though?
<bruce89> surf: that sounds a bit more British (I'd know)
<netman> Any one have problem with 8.10 and wget + rapidshare premium account ?
<_Whipper__> M4d3L, : doesnt it depend on graph-chip?
<beardbar> Hi, does anyone have experiance with multi montior support. I am thinking about making the switch but I am curious if ubuntu will support my 3 28 inch samsungs.
<Gerinych> im trying to boot linux using grub_gfxboot, but it gives me "error 2: bad file or directory type" at the step where it loads kernel. here's my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129990/
<hector__> beardbar, yeah it should support it
<M4d3L> I have a gforce GO 7850GTX
<_Whipper__> M4d3L, : then go and look from the forums
<icomey> anyone?
<macman> thanks for the rm failsafe
<macman> can i remve all the backup xorgs ?
<beardbar> hector: is it going to autodect or am I going to have to configure resolutions in a conf file or something.
<racecar56> is there any python 3.0.1 packages for intrepid?
<macman>  xorg.conf.20090311170750  < -- can i rm this
<racecar56> macman: yes
<M4d3L> _Whipper__: I think this will be more simple to create one big image with the 2 image :P
<quibbler> Tetracomm: i don't know about the keyboard but you can add character palette to a panel with ©
<surf> macman i suggest to keep them only this .failsafe leads to this menu
<hector__> beardbar, i dont know but i am looking for a something that might help you doing that
<beardbar> hector: cheers, im googling as well.
<macman> ok i have another question .. say this box crashes .. instead of reloading all drivers apps .. there a way to backup just the apps on here ?
<macman> backup drivers and apps*
<hector__> beardbar, you should try www.lifehacker.com
<hector__> it has a lot of linux how to guides
<hector__> there is also ubuntugeek.com and ubuntuunleashed.com
<grnt> Hey all I'm just wondering I installed ubuntu off an iso through windows today. It worked fine and now for some reason it wants to download another 700mb worth of files just to install off the iso.....does anyone know what though would.
<grnt> and with the current state of my net id rather not.
<sebsebseb> beardbar: ubuntufurms.org ubuntuguide.org
<_Whipper__> M4d3L, : i agree :)
<racecar56> grnt: the secret: ubuntu ISO dosen't include the windows ubuntu files
<LjL> grnt: security updates and bug fixes i'd assume. did you download 8.10?
<racecar56> if you want windows ubuntu get wubi
<sebsebseb> lol no
<Tetracomm> Thank you, quibbler.
<sebsebseb> racecar56: wubi  should normalley not be used
<grnt> but i downloaded it last night and i want to do a fresh install less than 12 hours later and it has another 700mb of updates?
<surf> macman i guess using synaptic could work
<sebsebseb> racecar56: partitining a hard disk for real is usually better
<grnt> not to mention it didnt do that this mornining.
<M4d3L> any shortcut to open terminal from nautilus?
<grnt> i also do have a seperate partition I just dont have a cd to burn it to so im just installing off the iso as its easier.
<quibbler> Tetracomm: you are welcome
<macman> surf, how would that keep the drivers and the apps backed up ?
<bruce89> M4d3L: not without installing some extention
<bruce89> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2build1 (intrepid), package size 31 kB, installed size 756 kB
<M4d3L> ty
<beardbar> hector: cheers for the sites, i'll have go. appreaciate your help.
<hector__> beardbar, im still looking just in case
<zaccour> how do i install the netbook remix desktop on jaunty?
<grnt> hrm as I expected I think my HDD is dieing am installing off my external and it didnt query the net.....
<M4d3L> brb
<surf> macman sorry i thought about a "save state" option not sure if it really exists
<sedaaa> hi every body good  evening
<bruce89> zaccour: well, you can install the minimal thing, the install the package I mentioned earlier
<sebsebseb> sedaaa: yes  and what can we do you for?
<hector__> beardbar, ubuntu has a feature i just found that should make it easy to have multiple monitors
<zaccour> bruce89, what install package?
<hector__> beardbar, would you like to know where it is?
<sebsebseb> hector__: oh what's that, multiple monitor issues are common
<zaccour> bruce89, do you have the link please?
<bruce89> zaccour: ubuntu-desktop-remix
<sedaaa> hi
<zaccour> ok thanks
<_Whipper__> sedaaa, : good morning
<hector__> its under system>preferences>screen resolution
<zaccour> bruce89, is thact in add/remove or synaptic?i
<sedaaa> whipper hi:)
<hector__> and just click on detect displays
<beardbar> hector: yep sure would
<bruce89> zaccour: well, that's the package name
<beardbar> ok nice one
<bruce89> zaccour: sorry, ubuntu-netbook-remix
<beardbar> gonna go ahead and repartion some space and have a go then
<bruce89> zaccour: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/releases/jaunty/alpha-5/
<zaccour> thanks
<sedaaa> which person living in korea?
<zaccour> bruce89, i dont have a usb storage drive
<Gerinych> im trying to boot linux using grub_gfxboot from a separate partition, but it gives me "error 2: bad file or directory type" at the step where it loads kernel. here's my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129990/
<TeamColtra> I installed Conky into Ubuntu Ibex but I can't seem to get it on my background... even when I i turn window mode off
<TeamColtra> Is this possible or does it have to run like an application (sorry for using enter as punctuation)
<hass> How do I exit the ">" prompt in the command line?
<fosco_> hass: ctrl+C or ctrl+D
<sedaaa> <<<<watching
<hass> Ctrl+D doesn't do anything.  ctrl+C cancels my command
<kitche> hass: figure out what it's waiting for like another quote or another slash
<yun-haow>  #jatimhackerlink
<jx> yo
<cambazz> hello. i installed apache, then removed it, then installed it again. all the config and start files under /etc are gone
<cambazz> is there a way to reinit them
<hass> hmm.. i don't know what I did wrong, but I tried typing another loop and it worked.. thanks!
<Feralwyn> hey folks, I got gdesklets setup on gnome but it's not displaying PNG icons.. any one have an idea what could be the issue?
<hector__> Feralwyn, you broke it thats what happened
<zaccour> bruce89, thank ya sir
<zaccour> hope it works after installation
<hector__> Feralwyn, just kidding i have no idea on that
<bruce89> np
<racecar56> gtg bye
<Feralwyn> I must have broke it :P
<M4d3L> nice. photoshop setup is working :)
<hector__> I can help if you want me to
<saschul> I'm an ubuntu newb. After a fresh server install, do I need to apt-get install anything to be able to ftp into the box? Can't seem to figure this out.
<_Whipper__> M4d3L, : when i was still in "win-world", i used PaintDotNet, much more scalable and more flexible than photoshop, and free :)
<_VIM_> cambazz: you can try sudo dpkg --configure apache2
<naxa> that's not an ubuntu question, but i've have the differential equation y' = (y-2x)^(1/2) and I cannot figure out how to solve it.
<M4d3L> lets me the time to adapt me to the new OS. then I will adapt me for the software after :P
<quibbler> TeamColtra: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<M4d3L> arrr.. the font of the text menu are not readable on photoshop. any idea?
<sebsebseb> M4d3L: yes you need the Windows fonts in wine
<_Whipper__> M4d3L, : what graph-tools do you need in lin? .. i meant work ..
<sebsebseb> M4d3L: which version of Photoshop?
<M4d3L> cs2
<sebsebseb> M4d3L:  there are a few good Linux graphic apps as well
<M4d3L> sebsebseb: I know but I dont have time to adapt me to them in 1 day
<_Whipper__> sebsebseb, : a "few"..
<sebsebseb> _Whipper__: yes
<sebsebseb> M4d3L: ok you got Windows there as well?  if you can get into Windows partition you can just copy the fonts into the wine folder
<sebsebseb> M4d3L: the wine fonts folder
<sedaaa> hiiiiiiiiiii
<sebsebseb> hi
<sedaaa> :P
<TeamColtra> quibbler: I will run through those and see if it fixes it
<M4d3L> sebsebseb: nop I have completly formated!
<_Whipper__> >
<Sertse> When I get an updated app, why do the libs etc also have to upgraded? Particularly when the app doesn't need the updated libs...I guess, I'm asking how make the updated lib a dependent?
<unop> naxa, #math, #mathematics for maths help
<Sertse> *why make
<zaccour> bruce89, how do i run netbook remix? i have itnstalled and dont see it in the menu i
<sebsebseb> M4d3L: ok you can install MS fonts into Linux, but that's  just for Linux I think not Wine as well
<bruce89> zaccour: I don't know
<sebsebseb> M4d3L: you can download the fonts from the net I expect
<naxa> unop: thanks but I'm already on math and noone could answer me unfortunately. but i wanted to give it a try
<epictArd> How do I remove frostwire please? I have an error so I wana remove it and make fresh install
<zaccour> does anyone know how to run netbook remix? i have it installed
<sebsebseb> M4d3L: you only need the basics  I assume,  like Times New Roman,  Aril, and Verdana or something
<syockit> zaccour: log in using netbook remix/gnome session
<zaccour> ok thanks
<Sertse> mstcorefonts?
<Nirkus> hey guys. my ubuntu 8.10 (i386) wont bring up the raid(1) device with my root fs on it while in initramfs
<sebsebseb> Sertse: sure, but does that do Wine as well?
<quibbler> ubuntuforums down!
<epictArd> Does anyone know any good p2p programs better than linux?
<Nirkus> it drops to the initramfs shell and from there i can assemble it manually
<syockit> naxa: you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> epictArd: oh course for just P2P Frostwire, and for real downloading torrents
<quibbler> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<naxa> syockit: thanks :)
<sebsebseb> epictArd: loads of good torrent clients for LInux
<epictArd> sebsebseb: I installed frostwire but theres an error so I wanna remove it and make fresh install, how do I remove it>?
<sebsebseb> epictArd: what error?
<epictArd> sebsebseb: uhh, i forgot, but ill just make new install, see if it works
<sebsebseb> epictArd: do you have Java installed?  you will need it for Frostwire
<Gerinych> i tried loading the kernel file using gfxboot, but it gives me error 2: bad file or directory type
<epictArd> sebsebseb:How can I see which version of Java I have?
<sebsebseb> epictArd: you won't have it installed, unless you installed it yourself
<sebsebseb> epictArd: same kind of thing for MP3, and AVI playback, no support unless downloaded yourself
<Nirkus> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<epictArd> sebsebseb im sure i have it
<sebsebseb> epictArd: go to a site with a java plugin and find out, for example  http://www.jonstorm.com see the water?
<epictArd> sebsebseb : ahh nice, no i dont see it, im getting it now
<sebsebseb> epictArd: make sure you get the Sun version
<CartoonCat> Hello all. Anyone able to help get a 9100 IGP working?
<sebsebseb> epictArd: and torrent programs are better than Frostwire
<epictArd> sebsebseb: yeah i see the water now, thanks
<epictArd> torrent programs like?
<epictArd> sebsebseb torrent programs like?**
<sebsebseb> epictArd: well nearly any of thoem,  torrents are a better way to download stuff
<sebsebseb> epictArd: Tranmission the default in Ubuntu is ok,  ktorrent is a nice one.  then you go to sites that offer tiny little torrent files, and open them up in one of those programs
<dustpylex2> epictArd, I use transmission on linux and mac for torrents. utorrent on windows. Much better than frostwire bullshit lol
<CartoonCat> epaphus: I love rtorrent and utorrent
<jx> yeah
<epictArd> dustypylex2: ok thanks :)
<robink> Anyone know what revision of webkit-gtk is currently being used in Ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> heh  a load of pirates here
<sebsebseb> lol
<CartoonCat> nothing beats a bunch of rtorrent headless drones heh
<sebsebseb> anyone that wants Frostwire obviosuly wants to get stuff illegally off net
<quibbler> robink: ask in #ubuntu+1
<CartoonCat> sebastien: pirates no! legit downloads only
<sebsebseb> I said Frostwire, and yeah  there are legal torrents as well as the pirate stuff
<epictArd> sebsebseb: hehe i dont know about torrents, never used them, always been limewire lo
<CartoonCat> oh oh i didnt see that, what is frostwire?
<sebsebseb> open source alternative to Limewire, and Frostwire is better
<CartoonCat> oh limewire stuffs, ikky
<Sertse> and the difference between that and stuff like transmission?
<_VIM_> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<robink> quibbler: 'k
<sebsebseb> torrents are good for big files
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: heh sure, but  the Ubuntu bot will tell people about programs, that they can use to get illegal content with
<_VIM_> heh, funny that
<dustpylex2> i get wait for my netbook to get here so i can put ubuntu-eee on it. This will be the first time i've used ubuntu in forever lol
<deviliano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yeah
<KB-Kris> Yeah people stop downloading open source software via frostwire! It's ILLEGAL!! Use official mirrors only
<epictArd> sebsebseb: http://www.pastebin.ca/1358657
<sebsebseb> KB-Kris: lol I expect people  who use Frostwire, mainly download pirated stuff
<epictArd> sebsebseb: theres the error
<regeya> KB-Kris:  Erm...huh?  How is it illegal to download open source software via Limewire?
<Sertse> and the difference between that and stuff like transmission? *noob*.
<Nirkus> ok. i didnt use the alternate ubuntu installation cd, but build the raid devices manually after installation. does the alternate installation cd do anything else but offer a partitioning dialog for setting up SW-RAIDs? my ubuntu wont assemble the software raid containing my root fs automatically.. :-/
<naxa> good night
<sebsebseb> epictArd: nice error, and what do you want to download with it?
<sebsebseb> regeya: he was joking I think
<epictArd> sebsebseb: I find more songs on it than limewire + i hear it has less virus's
<sebsebseb> epictArd: songs lol knew it
<epictArd> sebsebseb: well if you can find me white lies songs and snow patrol songs ill give you a hug :D
<sebsebseb> epictArd: this channel is publically  logged by the way,  and so shoudn't talk about song piracy really
<eseven73> this torrents vs frostwire vs limewire vs legality is a bit offtopic for here
<CartoonCat> yea, so, lets get on topic, trying to get DRI working on a ATi 9100 IGP =)
<pros977> Are the forums down for anyone?
<sebsebseb> epictArd: yep and it's off topic here, but not in pm,  but  I am not sure about helping you with that kind of thing :d
<epictArd> Why is there all such negative things being thrown over frostwire? Ive used it once, for songs, im only asking about an error i get with it :/
<quibbler> pros977: yes
<clueneeded> Easy peasy question - no braincells needed, probably...  stay tuned...  :)
<sebsebseb> epictArd: get the correct version of Java
<pros977> I am trying to keep nautilus from showing removable media on the desktop.
<sebsebseb> epictArd: and try again I guess
<epictArd> sebsebseb: okey doke
<pros977> Can anyone point me to a fix so that when I plug my ipod in, it doesn't create a desktop icon
<sebsebseb> epictArd: do you have MP3 playback?  AVI playback?  you won't unless you install suppourt
<kindofabuzz> what's up with the forums?
<sebsebseb> epictArd: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    that will take care of the propritary nonsense
<_VIM_> epictArd:  as well as !Medibuntu
<_VIM_> !Medibuntu > epictArd
<ubottu> epictArd, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Cream> How do i remove something from ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> Cream: sudo apt-get purege  programname
<sebsebseb> purge
<Frijolie1> I'm experiencing odd behavior from claws-mail, my lowercase 'n' doesn't work
<quibbler> pros977: open the configuration editor and go to  /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible and uncheck it
<Cream> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Cream: sudo apt-get purge programname
<clueneeded> I am right now cutting my teeth on linux for the first time via ubuntu... learning not to be afraid of xorg.conf, for example... currently the computer is set up dual boot with XP.  Got 4 partitions: XP Ubuntu, ubuntu swap file and the original IBM recovery partition  Soon I will turn over the whole 40-meg HD over to ubuntu on this P4.  QUESTION:  How easy it is to run the live CD and tell...
<clueneeded> ...Ubuntu "wipe the whole darn HD and install yourself on it" = or is there a clue I am missing?
<Frijolie1> only in that application and only lowercase, uppercase "N" does work
<pros977> quibbler configuration editor?
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: having a seperate home is also a good idea
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<pros977> quibbler nvm
<epictArd> sebsebseb: ok i did the apt-get thing, how do I get latest java?
<pros977> quibbler tyvn
<Frijolie1> anyone have any ideas?
<sebsebseb> epictArd: that will have given you it
<darkhelmetlive> is anybody experiencing slow ssh logins? it just seems to hang for 5-7 seconds. i've searched google and the forums and tried all the tricks that supposedly work and nothing
<b1n42y> !VPN
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<epictArd> sebsebseb oh
<quibbler> pros977: gconf-editor in a terminal
<nightdrever> what should i download for ubuntu.....im new sorry
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: loads of stuff :)
<nightrid3r> darkhelmetlive is this on a lan?
<kindofabuzz> forums back up
<nightdrever> like?
<nightdrever> can you help me?
<sebsebseb> nightrid3r: want Ubuntu to look nicer?
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: want Ubuntu to look nicer?
<darkhelmetlive> nightrid3r: yes. it worked fine before (i had installed 5.10 when it came out, and progressively upgraded to 8.10 as new versions came out), but my HD crashed and i reinstalled 8.10, and it's slow........
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: heh I think I know what to install in Ubuntu, considering I been using it since the second release
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: so yeah
<nightdrever> yeah
<_VIM_> you guys are highliting the wrong "night*"
<epictArd> sebsebseb: I think I need Sun's JRE
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: depends what you want to do etc,  go PM
<sebsebseb> epictArd: yes get SUn's JRE
<clueneeded> sebsebseb: thanks for the partial clue... but it does not answer my original question.  Will the live CD make it easy for even a beginner to simply say "wipe the whole HD and install yourself on it
<epictArd> sebsebseb how?
<Frijolie1> everybody's afraid to tackle that one, huh?
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: yes
<clueneeded> cooooooooooooooooooool  :)
<nightrid3r> darkhelmetlive seems ssh does a dns lookup, put your lan machines in the /etc/hosts file
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: ,but you get more control using the partition editor on the cd and then doing a manual install
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - what one?
<clueneeded> sebsebseb: is the partition editor part of teh install screen or what
<darkhelmetlive> nightrid3r: on the server i set UseDNS no, and i use dnsmasq so ip addresses get updated when dhcp grabs an address
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: ,but a guided install that gave you a to big swap, could be changed after woulds
<nightdrever> i dont know how to pm?
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: find my name in the list and click on it
<_VIM_> Frijolie1: this isn't a email support channel
<quibbler> epictArd: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<nightdrever> hi
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: no it's on the CD
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: the actsaul manual install in the installer is rather limited
<Muffie> hello all
<nightdrever> ??
<corey> What can I do with ubuntu server edition? Can it be a file server?
<Frijolie1> typing a lower-case 'n', in claws-mail doesn't work. upper-case does and it's only in that application
<clueneeded> sebsebseb: got a website to explain this partition thing?
<nightdrever> not doing nething
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: did you md5sum your Ubuntu ISO I guess not? well that's a good thing to do, before using it
<Muffie> my ubuntu freezes sometimes. What log file can I check?
<darkhelmetlive> corey: you can do anything with it, so yes it can be a fileserver
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Frijolie1> _VIM_, I don't need "email" support
<nightrid3r> darkhelmetlive then i don't have a clue
<Dexi> hey, with a new theme i'm getting "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ Theme engine '' is not installed"
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - interesting.  Lets see if I can duplicate that...
<darkhelmetlive> nightrid3r: lol exactly. i tried that, i tried the GSSAPI whatever crap on the client, still slow...
<Frijolie1> ajehals, thanks. I'm running 3.7.1
<corey> darkhelmetlive: can it do more than one thing at once? I hear about fileserver, printserver, firewall but never just a server
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: no,  but  I can explain it :D
<darkhelmetlive> corey: my ubuntu server is samba,cups,apache,dns,dhcp,etc,etc,etc,etc
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: ok new users will normalley do the guided install that makes Ubuntu take the whole hard disk
<darkhelmetlive> corey: it runs everything
<Scunizi> epaphus: the alternate installation disk works on some systems that the live cd doesn't work on.  It also has other options on install that you can choose.  Most of those options are for advance users.
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - I was about to ask, Ta
<_VIM_> Frijolie1: Claws Mail - the email client that bites!        hmmm sounds like it to me :P
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: however that can give you a rather big swap space that is say 8GB when really you only need 1GB or less, or none at all
<Frijolie1> _VIM_, yeah it's "biting" right now
<Muffie> hello
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: however you can resize the partitions later and such after an install from Live CD
<cje> hi, would anyone like to help me troubleshoot skype on hardy Ubuntu?
<riz0n> hey guys, does anyone here have experience with hybrid-ircd on Ubuntu?
<Muffie> -> my ubuntu freezes sometimes. What log file can I check?
<Frijolie1> while waiting, what's the cli command to tell what version of a package is in the repos?
<sixofour> i accedently deleted all the bars and menus off my desktop, how do i restore them to tehir default?
<corey> darkhelmetlive: cool! can it run from a flash drive? I dont want the HDDs chattering when the data isnt being accessed. The OS tends to cause most of the chattering usually
<Cream> How do you move a file in ubuntu
<Scunizi> Frijolie1: guessing here.. sudo apt-cache -version <package name>
<_VIM_> !panels | corey
<ubottu> corey: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<adamb> How would I run an ls -al on /home/ and everything in /home/ and recursively down?
<Muffie> sooooo
<Muffie> that's easy
<riz0n> Cream: mv file /to/this/place
<Cream> http://70.48.92.129/mediawiki
<Cream> sorry.
<Muffie> maybe I should try a more advanced channel
<darkhelmetlive> corey: well, sort of, but if you want just a fileserver there are other livecd type options. if you intend to do anything past that, you'd have to install it on the HD
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: Windows,  does not give much control when it comes to partitning, but  if you want it,  you can have loads with Ubuntu
<epictArd> sebsebseb: i downloaded the latest java version from theyre site, its a bin file, how do i install/run it?
<cje> Cream, you can also move a file with the nautilus or Konqueror browser
<Scunizi> adamb: ls -Ral
<adamb> -R nevermind..
<clueneeded> subsubsub: so the guided install will happily wipe the drive for me and install with proper home and swap partitions...   then I need to resize the swap partition
<b1n42y> ok im lost can some please help me, i need to be able to access my home computer over the internet with my tablet pc remotely how can this be done easily
<adamb> lol yeah i look atmanpage, thanks.
<sebsebseb> epictArd: bins are always a pain to do,  uhmmmmm not sure how to do them hummmm.   you want the one from Ubuntu repo, that should be fine
<Cream> Okay
<rabidweezle> mv source target
<Dirtneck> quick question on gnutella, how can I confirm the encryption flag is on (default) ... gtk-gnutella channel are asleep =-(
<Frijolie1> Scunizi, thanks, that didn't work but I'm RTFM on apt-cache..at least got me in the right direction
<corey> darkhelmetlive: Can I make the server go into S3 standby but wake up when I try to access through the LAN?
<Scunizi> Frijolie1: :)
<_VIM_> Scunizi: i think it's apt-cache -policy <package> or something
 * _VIM_ checks
<clueneeded> subsubsub: how do i access a gui based probram in ubuntu to resize partitons
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dirtneck> gparted
<b1n42y> clueneeded: gparted
<Gerinych> does anyone here use gfxboot to boot ubuntu?
<darkhelmetlive> corey: i doubt it
<Scunizi> _VIM_: that's probably it.. Frijolie1 needed it.. Frijolie1 ^__^
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how i can upgrade my old version of svn to a newer one?
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: and it's already on the live cd
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - OK I cannot replicate that, so its probably something related to your config, I'd suggest moving your ~/.claws-mail directory setting up a new config and seeing if it still happens.. you cn always move your config back after.
<darkhelmetlive> corey: my server uptime is almost 30 days
<nightrid3r> corey its called wake on lan, your hardware has to support it
<darkhelmetlive> (studid breaker tripping...)
<darkhelmetlive> stupid*
<clueneeded> sebsebseb: sound actually straighforward  ;)
<_VIM_> Scunizi: meh, im getting errors with policy too :(
<b1n42y> nightrid3r: how is that triggered
<_VIM_> i know its something policy
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: what?
<Frijolie1> ajehals, yeah I figured it was my config settings somewhere but don't/didn't know where to begin
<clueneeded> sebsebseb: I meant that as a compliment  :)
<corey> darkhelmetlive: I am concerned about power consumption. I could just place one of my laptops so that the cd tray hits the on/off button and SSH it to eject the drive.
<nightrid3r> b1n42y ?
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: if you already got an install setting up a seperate home can be a pain, but if you haven't installed yet, it's easy
<Frijolie1> ajehals, I was also going to purge it and reinstall but I have 100s of filters, actions, address book entries that I don't want to nuke and have to replace
<joanki123> can anyone tel lme how to get the latest version of svn? please and thank you
<killuats> hi guys, whens the next release of ubuntu?
<b1n42y> nightrid3r: wake on lan how is that triggered ...
<clueneeded> sebsebseb: my plan is to blow away this dual boot and tell ubuntu to completely take over
<sebsebseb> killuats: end of April
<nightrid3r> b1n42y its all in the nic hardware
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: yes
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - close claws, open a terminal, as yourseld move claws config dir (mv .claws-mail/ .claws-mail.bak).  Just as a point, a reinstall or even purge wont get rid of your users settings in ~ anyway.
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: well do the partitions correctly on the Live CD, if you haven't done so already
<corey> darkhelmetlive: can I access the fileserver over the internet?
<killuats> sebsebseb, whats its called?
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: I mean  do  stuff properly before you install, easier that way
<darkhelmetlive> corey: just use some low power setup then. there's not really any nice ways around it. if you're not going to leave the server on 24/7 it's not really a server, and just another computer you turn on and off
<b1n42y> nightrid3r: ... do i access that ip via ssh and it turns on or ... if you dont know say i dont know
<Gerinych> does anyone here use gfxboot to boot ubuntu?
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - although if that doesn't work a reinstall may be warranted (your settigs will be safe though...)
<clueneeded> sebsebseb: what is your advice on deviding up a 40 meg drive?
<sebsebseb> killuats: Jaunty
<sebsebseb> Jackelope
<clueneeded> sebsebseb: how muvh per section?
<darkhelmetlive> corey: you could with ssh/scp, but again, pointless unless it's on 24/7
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: pm me now, it's easier to chat like that now, since already in a pm with someone, plus all this other channel stuff
<killuats> sebsebseb, thanks. :)
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - back in a mo.
<nightrid3r> b1n42y i think you have to send a wakeup packet, google for it to be sure
<b1n42y> k
<corey> darkhelmetlive: thats why i was interested in the wake on lan feature
<_VIM_> its apt-cache policy <Package>
<_VIM_> ...
<urthmover> my time does not seem to stick.  Its strange.  How do I fix that?
<urthmover> it keeps reverting back an hour
<killuats> if i install 8.10 now, is there a way to upgrade to 9.04?
<darkhelmetlive> corey: well to wakeonlan, you need some system on your internal network on 24/7. also my experience with WOL is that stuff just turns on randomly when you don't want it to
<urthmover> like daylight savings x 2
<darkhelmetlive> corey: so if you need something on 24/7 anyway, why not just make that your server
<denstark> Hey guys. Is there any way to make an external drive always mount in the same place? At the moment it keeps changing between /media/disk and /media/disk-1 when I remove it and add it back in. I just want it to pick 1 and stick with it
<_VIM_> !fstab | denstark
<ubottu> denstark: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Scunizi> urthmover: is the clock reading "later" as in it's really 8 now but it's reading 10?
<Gerinych> does anyone here use gfxboot to boot ubuntu?
<denstark> Thanks _VIM_
<corey> darkhelmetlive: Other than torrents what else would be a reason to leave it on 24/7?
<ajehals> darkhelmetlive : if stuff turns on randomly... you are doing it wrong.
<Scunizi> denstark: use gparted to name it..
<darkhelmetlive> corey: well mine is a webserver, so there's reason no 1 for me
<darkhelmetlive> corey: also mine is dns/dhcp so my network is useless without it
<vxworks> I run i915 video driver, is there any way to get screen resolution higher than 1280x800 ?
<Frijolie1> ok "backed up" ./claws-mail, uninstalled claws and reinstalled it
<urthmover> no it was reading 7 till I ran a sudo ntpdate sudo ntpdate north-america.pool.ntp.org
<darkhelmetlive> ajehals: there's not too much to screw up...the machine in question was a windows machine, and i just enable it in the BIOS/windows device manager, and it just started sometimes....
<corey> darkhelmetlive: what is a reason that you would want a DNS server in a home network?
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how ic an get the latest version of svn PLEASE
<urthmover> Scunizi: sudo ntpdate north-america.pool.ntp.org  fixes it  but next time I turn around it seems to go back an hour
<Frijolie1> ajehals, ok "backed up" ./claws-mail, uninstalled claws and reinstalled it, now putting in my mail settings
<Frijolie1> _VIM_, thanks I'll try that
<joanki123> anyone?
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - whoa - wait one.
<nightrid3r> joanki123 sudo apt-get install svn-server
<darkhelmetlive> corey: i want to be able to use names instead of ip address and i have a domain name with various hosts, and i wanted the network to work properly, hence dns
<epictArd> sebsebseb: yay thanks, i got it working
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - Have you checked that **without** your settings that your nN problem is gone?
<corey> darkhelmetlive: Why cant you just use an external DNS server? I think all ISPs let you use one of theirs
<darkhelmetlive> corey: not for my internal hosts
<Frijolie1> ajehals, I meant by "settings", mail server, ISP username etc
<darkhelmetlive> corey: the dns server is for my internal network, not the outside world
<ajehals> corey - DNS also gives you a certain amount of flexibility if you have a number of internal clients, plus, your ISP won't let you add your internal machines to any of their zones...
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - OK.  Just checking....
<bigmb> When installing adobe flash player, it asks for directory with mozilla. /../../../usr/lib/mozilla isn't working. Why?
<nightrid3r> corey if they did i'd try to set microsoft.com to 127.0.0.1 :)
<ajehals> corey - as in, my home network has 12 nodes, a couple of network printers, and some other things that need web access, it's easier to add a DNS and DHCP server than manage a hosts file accross all of them.
<corey> darkhelmetlive: In my networking class I do alot of ping commands. My workstation is running microsoft server 2k3. Can I add software to it that would allow me to type "ping andrew" instead of "ping x.x.x.x"?
<bigmb> When installing adobe flash player, it asks for directory with mozilla. /../../../usr/lib/mozilla isn't working. Why? Do I need different syntax?
<riz0n> hey guys, does anyone here have experience with hybrid-ircd on Ubuntu? please send me a message. having some issues with my IRC server
<ajehals> corey, add an entry to your hosts file for the IP.
<Frijolie1> ajehals, hmmm my 'n's are back!
<ajehals> corey if you take a look at /etc/hosts, the syntax is fairly simple.
<Frijolie1> ajehals, what could have caused that?
<redvamp128> bigmb:  Why not just install a .deb or just enable multiverse and use synaptic package manger to install flash?
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - erm.... absolutley no idea.
<Frijolie1> ajehals, do I dare restore the .claws-mail.bak?
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - do it, if it stays nice, then the reinstall fixed it, if it breaks the problem is within your settings.
<redvamp128> bigmb:  Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- flash <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>  You want the Flashplugin-nonfree
<rabidweezle> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<corey> This is fantastic! I am downloading the ISO right now.
<dreamy> how do i set my apache to serve on a different port then 80 ? does htttpd.conf does that?
<corey> darkhelmetlive: I know how to program HTML. How do I put a website on the internet?
<Frijolie1> ajehals, AHHH!! my filters, address book, and stuff is gone!
<nightrid3r> dreamnid yes
<bigmb> redvamp128: tyvm :)
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can someone point me to the mono-vbnc package for Intrepid?  It is NOT in the repos, and I need it
<Frijolie1> ajehals, oh well at least I have my "n"s back.
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - you backed up your .claws-mail folder didn't you?
<kernel_script> hi,good night, somebody had sucess in compiling the new aptitude? I did everething required, i think it may be a mercurial problem, someone else tried?
<jdsbluedevl> and I don't feel like upgrading to an alpha version of Jaunty at this time
<dreamy> nightrid3r:  can i leave the line... localhost like that .. "localhost" ?
<ajehals> Frijolie1, and then copied it back?
<Frijolie1> ajehals, yeah. I just did a mv .claws-mail.bak .claws-mail
<corey> darkhelmetlive: I know how to program HTML. How do I put a website on the internet?
<dreamy> nightrid3r: i mean do i have  to type something instead of local host
<Frijolie1> ajehals, the uninstall must have wiped them
<jinxed---> hi... ho do I create a link between directories?
<dronix> corey: u need a webhost
<darkhelmetlive> corey: well to make life easy you can just add things to the hosts file. as for hosting a website, you need a 24/7 server running apache or something
<nightrid3r> dreamy you only have to change the port in httpd.conf
<orudie>  which program is popular for VNC alternative right now
<dreamy> nightrid3r: ok thanks
<orudie> i forgot the name of it
<jinxed---> I want a shortcut to a different folder
<corey> darkhelmetlive: is apache an OS?
<jinxed---> from command line
<nightrid3r> dreamy http://localhost:portnumber
<darkhelmetlive> corey: apache is an http server software package
<_VIM_> orudie: x11vnc is pretty nice
<ajehals> Frijolie1, do me a favour, jump into your .claws-mail folder and do a quick du -h and paste the output into a pastebin.
<darkhelmetlive> corey: so you'd have to learn to configure that
<dreamy> nightrid3r: yes ok
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help me find an Ubuntu package for mono-vbnc?  It is NOT in the Intrepid repos, and I don't feel like upgrading to an alpha version of Jaunty
<kernel_script> what is pastebin?
<corey> darkhelmetlive: does that mean I cant use ubuntu server edition to host a web page?
<dronix> jinxed--: ln -s /folder/to/link /where/to/linkit
<ajehals> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darkhelmetlive> corey: no....apache is a package in ubuntu
<darkhelmetlive> corey: i am running apache on ubuntu to host many things
<darkhelmetlive> corey: php, ruby, etc
<nightrid3r> corey http://howtoforge.org/perfect-server-ubuntu-8.10
<jdsbluedevl> moreover, the Mono developers seem to have shirked responsibility on this over to Ubuntu
<darkhelmetlive> corey: or that link
<kernel_script> thank you ubottu :]
<Frijolie1> ajehals, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130007/
<Quinn_Storm> is there a separate channel for Jaunty?
<corey> darkhelmetlive: On a 100mbps network what kind of transfer speeds can i expect?
<dreamy> nightrid3r: actualy.. i meant the line with localhost typed in at httpd.conf ... lol
<darkhelmetlive> corey: it depends on your ISP
<_VIM_> !jaunty | Quinn_Storm
<ubottu> Quinn_Storm: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<lufis> Is there some secret to getting itunes to recognize my ipod in virtualbox?
<Frijolie1> ajehals, wait, the directory names are messed up
<Quinn_Storm> hey, ty
<nightrid3r> dreamy just scroll down till you see 80
<corey> darkhelmetlive: the fileserver is going to also be on a LAN. What kind of speeds can i expect on my network. not the cloud
<BornSlippy> Hi! My keyboard and mouse freezes in Intrepid. I have located bug fixes but I don't understand how to implement them. I tried reinstalling xserver but it didn't work (it said it already is updated). I want to try to change my GDM runlevel (whatever that is) but I don't know how.
<_VIM_> lufis: you're not using the ose version of virtualbox are you?
<dreamy> okey nightrid3r
<lufis> _VIM_: nope, closed source version
<darkhelmetlive> corey: fairly decent speeds.
<_VIM_> lufis: hmm not sure then
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - see what went wrong? you moved .claws-mail.bak into the .claws-mail folder claws created when it started.
<corey> darkhelmetlive: 10MBps?
<nightrid3r> corey if you need fileservers dns apache ,..... look at ebox-platform
<Frijolie1> ajehals, right...so how do i fix it?
<darkhelmetlive> corey: yeah around that
<LakesProse_> I'm trying to figure out how vulnerable is a system if accidently someone enters a jailed user account. user's home (where is he chrooted) is non-exec from fstab
<lufis> _VIM_: I checked the itunes help and it was completely useless. It was showing screenshots that looked absolutely nothing like itunes
<fearful> anyway i can transferr my synaptic to another computer with ubuntu 8.10 so I don't have to install all the apps again?
<nightdrever> ok can someone help me with ubuntu
<darkhelmetlive> corey: it depends on hard drive speeds too, and other things, but the speed is decent
<BornSlippy> fearful: APTGet
<jdsbluedevl> hello?  can someone help me find an mono-vbnc package for Intrepid?  The developers seem to have forgotten it, and I need it
<nightdrever> im new and dont know what tro download etc
<jdsbluedevl> or am I going to be continually ignored?
<jdsbluedevl> again?
<fearful> BornSlippy, little more detail, I've never done this
<Frijolie1> ajehals, just remove the .bak ext?
<newbie> I keep gettin a corrupt kernel message trying to install 8.10   tried burning different copies at slowest rate and still having issues... any thoughts?
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - go into .claws-mail, then 'mv .claws-mail.bak /home/<>' where the username is your home directory... That will put .claws-mail.bak into your home
<BornSlippy> fearful: sorry, APTonCD ... http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<corey> darkhelmetlive: I am going to have RAID 5's and such. my fastest drives are 54MBps but, IDK about my others
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - once you have done that give me a shout.
<kernel_script> TIP: I discovered a nice adition for gimp: GIMP Paint Studio or simply GPS, also, check out FX-Foundry too
<BornSlippy> fearful: I used it yesterday to transfer stuff to a non-internet Ubuntu install and it worked perfectly
<jdsbluedevl> I guess I'm just going to be ignored
<fearful> BornSlippy, nice just what I was looking for thanks so much!
<BornSlippy> fearful: Glad to help :D
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - that last thing i posted <> syould be your home directory, so it should read /home/<whatever>
<fearful> BornSlippy, do you know if I can get it on USB or its got to be CD
<nightdrever> so can someone help me with ubuntu?
<_VIM_> lufis: yeah I think there's an artical or two on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - does that make sense?
<Laibsch> Hi, can lvm use files instead of device nodes?  I'd like to create a couple of temporary files on a USB Fat32 disk and bundle them together for an ext2 filesystem.  The problem is that the USB disk does not support > 2G files
<BornSlippy> fearful: USB I think so... I used it on CD. I don't think it makes much of a difference though.
<fearful> BornSlippy, great!
<Frijolie1> ajehals, I see now what I did. I viewed it in Nautilus
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - oh yeah, you could just move it in nautilus
<Frijolie1> ajehals, I doubled the directories instead of overwrote them
<BornSlippy> fearful: Just give it a try :D
<BornSlippy> My keyboard and mouse freezes in Intrepid. I have located bug fixes but I don't understand how to implement them. I tried reinstalling xserver but it didn't work (it said it already is updated). I want to try to change my GDM runlevel (whatever that is) but I don't know how.
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - just please be careful with that .bak folder.
<jdsbluedevl> please, can someone help me with my stupid Mono problem?  I've been waiting patiently, but my patience has a limit
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - and close claws if you have it open.
<rappo> hi, i'm running ubuntu jaunty... looking for an app (or plugin for an already installed app) that can slow down the playback of mp3s
<nightrid3r> dreamy http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?t=20376
<Frijolie1> ajehals, d'oh! now that it's fixed. I aint gots no n's
<SaturnDriver> can anyone help me use two sound cards at once
<corey> darkhelmetlive: How do I get a domain name?
<jdsbluedevl> rappo: audacity
<Laibsch> jdsbluedevl: Maybe you should consider paying for support, then
<chimp_> This has been driving me nuts and google fails at searching for "at", how does one say cause cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp to happen using at for say 6am
<jdsbluedevl> Laibsch: lol, I'm only one person, not a company
<Frijolie1> ajehals, and by saying 'fixed' i mean restored to original
<pccareman1> hi
<Jeruvy> !cron > chimp_
<ubottu> chimp_, please see my private message
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - thats not altogether bad.  At least you don't have to supply a really off bug report to the claws devs....
<Laibsch> jdsbluedevl: And why does that entitle you to anything?
<rappo> jdsbluedevl: thanks ... dont suppose there's just a plugin for like totem or something though? ill check otu audacity
<chimp_> I looked at cron howto, no at reference
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - now, the error is unlikley to be in your mailboxes, address books or filters so....
<jdsbluedevl> I would just like some help for once in a while, that's all, not to get into a flame-fest, which I seem to be doing right now
<chimp_> I only want a quick way to set an alarm, in the past ive used sleep then some time, but thats crap, i want noise at time but no luck
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - let me just take a look how claws stores its settings.  back in a mo.
<corey> Is there a type of RAID that will spread my data out accross several diffently sized drives to minimize impact incase of drive failure?
<Frijolie1> ajehals, thank you sooo much for attempting to help
<nightrid3r> corey same sized drives are key to a raid setup
<jdsbluedevl> again, I'm asking if anyone knows where I can find an Intrepid build of mono-vbnc.  With 1,338 people in the room, shouldn't be THAT hard
<g0nad> corey: you can use raid 5, if you have an 80gb 80gb and say 120gb, it will use the lowest size drive
<kernel_script> chimp_ a GUI will do? Or you're looking for a daemon/CLI app?
<g0nad> jdsbluedevl, im sure if anyone knew, they would answer
<spigot> yeah
<corey> g0nad: will I be able to use the left over space
<g0nad> corey: no
<_VIM_> 1300 and of that 1100 are idling and AFK sleeping/working
<_VIM_> or more
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - np - what I need you to do for me now, is jump into a terminal again (sorry, I am more comfortable this way...) go into your .claws-mail folder and do a quick 'ls' - dump the output into a pastebin again.  Looking at the output of du, it looks like you are missing some config files, although why that would cause your problem I don't know...
<corey> g0nad: why cant the left over space be used as a normal partition?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jdsbluedevl> g0nad: maybe, but I'd like know why the developers forgot to put it in the repos
<g0nad> corey: just can't, dunno specifics
<b1n42y> cli for ip address?
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - still with us?
<jdsbluedevl> and Mono developers aren't helping much, either.  Heck, first thing the did was send me right back here!
<spigot> anyone know why I can't ssh to my local lan from my work network, though I can ssh to my local lan when I remote connect to my work network (gra)?
<chimp_> kernel_script: No app just ease of use, as i said in the past ive just said ie, sleep 300m ; cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp but i want to execute at a time
<Frijolie1> ajehals, no problem. I need to learn more cli (I'm very rusty and still a n00b)
<ajehals> b1n42y ifconfig.
<b1n42y> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<BornSlippy> My keyboard and mouse freezes in Intrepid. I have located bug fixes but I don't understand how to implement them. I tried reinstalling xserver but it didn't work (it said it already is updated). I want to try to change my GDM runlevel (whatever that is) but I don't know how.
<ajehals> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<b1n42y> ajehals: thanks
<BornSlippy> My keyboard and mouse freezes in Intrepid. I have located bug fixes but I don't understand how to implement them. I tried reinstalling xserver but it didn't work (it said it already is updated). I want to try to change my GDM runlevel (whatever that is) but I don't know how.
<corey> g0nad: I have 3 80gb 2 250gb and 2 160gb that I want to use. What is the best configuration?
<ss_> is there any gui tool available to manage sqlite3 databases?
<g0nad> spigot, do you have port forwarding setup in your router/firewall?
<spigot> yes, traffic is coming in on port 80 through my router
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<corey> g0nad: I have 3 80gb 2 250gb and 2 160gb that I want to use. What is the best configuration?
<Frijolie1> ajehals, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130011/
<g0nad> corey: i would raid the 3 80's together, raid 5, then raid the 2 160's and a 250 in a raid 5, gonna lose alot of space though :/
<kernel_script> <chimp_> what about a sh script + cron?
<jdsbluedevl> or at least someone can tell me whether Jaunty a5 is stable enough to use for a moderately knowledgeable (not novice, but not a tech either) user
<g0nad> jdsbluedevl, : i just got done installing it, stable thus far (2hrz)
<dreamy> nightrid3r: i can make the web sever work for the oustside web :S
<chimp_> kernel_script: Nothing complex, I only want to delay a command, one line nothing to reuse
<g0nad> spigot, : you are using port 80 to ssh?
<dreamy> nightrid3r: i cant ... i mean
<jdsbluedevl> I want to wait for the Beta release, but if I need it for mono-vbnc, I guess I'll have to install it
<anjonegro> quit
<corey> g0nad: as soon as i get a steady job i am going to purchase a terabyte or so
<exodus_ms> is > or | for a private ubottu msg
<daniele_> how can i find someone that speak italian?
<exodus_ms> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_VIM_> jdsbluedevl: from what I hear it is pretty stable, but Im not so sure the words "Alpha" and "Stable" belong in the same sentence :)
<spigot> yes, only way i could get through my work's firewall
<nightrid3r> dreamy whats the ip and port, i'll try from here
<BornSlippy> My keyboard and mouse freezes in Intrepid. I have located bug fixes but I don't understand how to implement them. I tried reinstalling xserver but it didn't work (it said it already is updated). I want to try to change my GDM runlevel (whatever that is) but I don't know how.
<spigot> or so i thought
<g0nad> spigot: and you have the ssh daemon listening on port 80?
<dreamy> nightrid3r: let me check a conf file 1st
<P_Kable> hello is there a way to restore a drive after formatting it ? I just made a huge mistake :(
<spigot> yep'
<chimp_> ahh im too tired, back to using sleep
<nightrid3r> dreamy no, i need your outside ip
<chimp_> far too crude
<b1n42y> jdsbluedevl: i would personally wait for its release, why so eager anyway ... ext4 ?
<jdsbluedevl> _VIM_: me neither
<JulianoSMM> eai galera
<g0nad> spigot: does your work use a proxy?
<nightrid3r> dreamy the WAN IP from your router
<jdsbluedevl> b1n42y: no, I need mono-vbnc
<ajehals> Frijolie1.  OK.  Making sure claws is closed, I suggest you remove (well rename) your current claws config files.  however, first lets back everything up again in case things go wrong.  If you could *copy* .claws-mail to .claws-mail.bak and get back to me, I'll tell you which config files to rename.  - brb smoke
<jdsbluedevl> and right now it's only in the jaunty repo
<spigot> yes
<exodus_ms> !it > daniele_
<ubottu> daniele_, please see my private message
<JulianoSMM> hi friends
<P_Kable> anybody please
<JulianoSMM> 8o´-[[~ç
<jdsbluedevl> because somebody forgot to put it in the Intrepid repo
<JulianoSMM> hi friends
<dreamy> nightrid3r: i know .. i just want to check a conf file first to check a port
<LordKenTheGreat> Hello, what is a good way to become active in open source?
 * ajehals <3 netsplits and the inevitable reunions...
<JulianoSMM> my eggs
<JulianoSMM> exit
<JulianoSMM> ç9i
<anjonegro> =D
<nightrid3r> LordKenTheGreat writeing docs, translations, creating the next killer app .....
<Depressed> "Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family" where can I find drivers for this graphics card? all my games in Ubuntu with openGL run slow
<LordKenTheGreat> nightrid3r: I have experience working with VCS, IRC, and I'm not a bad writer.
<Depressed> I tried System->Administrator->Hardware Drivers but no luck
<BornSlippy> My keyboard and mouse freezes in Intrepid. I have located bug fixes but I don't understand how to implement them. I tried reinstalling xserver but it didn't work (it said it already is updated). I want to try to change my GDM runlevel (whatever that is) but I don't know how.
<LordKenTheGreat> How do you suggest that I contribute back to the open-source community?
<nightrid3r> LordKenTheGreat pick a project thats interesting to you and ask them how you can help
<b1n42y> !development | LordKenTheGreat
<ubottu> LordKenTheGreat: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<nightrid3r> LordKenTheGreat sf.net should keep you bussy for the next few lives :)
<LordKenTheGreat> Thank you.
<Frijolie1> ajehals, ready when you are
<arkady> do we get a loopback audio device or do we need to recompile kernel for that?
<corey> g0nad: i think i will just ditch the 80gb drives and RAID 5 the 160's and 250's
<arkady> "aloop" module looks quite missing
<Depressed> "Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family" where can I find drivers for this graphics card? all my games in Ubuntu with openGL run slow. I tried System->Administrator->Hardware Drivers but no luck
<g0nad> corey: that would give you around 320gb
<corey> g0nad: by the time I fill those up I will be able to purchase a few dozen tb
<kernel_script> LordKenTheGreat: Also, report Bugs, it's help a lot
<corey> g0nad: that would give me 480gb
<b1n42y> Depressed: turn off desktop effects for starters
<g0nad> g0nad: unfortunately not... raid 5 uses parity for redunadancy, meaning you essentially lose a drive
<Darn> how can I make ubuntu more like windows 7?
<gardar> Can I somehow have ethernet and wlan connected at the same time?
<corey> g0nad: Storage capacity *(N-1)
<daniele_> i have a big problem with my eeepc 1000 h after istalling ubuntu, who can help me??
<g0nad> corey: i have no idea what that is suppose to mean
<LjL> daniele_: perhaps someone can if you say what the problem is
<b1n42y> !ask | daniele_
<gardar> what kind of problem dandel ?
<ubottu> daniele_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gardar> * daniele_
<daniele_> i have installed ubuntu on a usb
<daniele_> then i make it start
<daniele_> i made a partition
<BornSlippy> I want to change my GDM runlevel but I don't know how. Please help me.
<b1n42y> ... so much for one line
<LjL> !enter | daniele_
<ubottu> daniele_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daniele_> but the partition operation doesn't goes
<daniele_> so i restart
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - OK, jump back into your .claws-mail directory (not the backup) and rename the following: clawsrc menurc clawsrc.bak to .old (so clawsrc becomes clawsrc.old, clawsrc.bak becomes clawsrc.bak.old etc..)
<daniele_> but now notingh goes
<_VIM_> b1n42y: yeah sadly people think IRC=MSN and start typing like 2 words per line
<itacious> Just a quick question: what is the process gnome uses to draw the desktop (please don't be nautilus *crosses fingers*)?
<g0nad> BornSlippy, one sec
<spigot> is there something inherently wrong with ssh'ing on port 80
<spigot> ?
<BornSlippy> g0nad: yay :D
<g0nad> spigot, provided yer company hasn't deployed a proxy
<ajehals> spigot - its nonstandard, but there is no reason why you cant...
<b1n42y> spigot: isnt that a www port
<Dirtneck> does anyone know how I could confirm in gtk-gnutella that TLS encryption is enabled (default) ?
<the_dark_warrio> Is there a program for drawing Graphs (edges & vertices)?
<ajehals> spigot - unless you are running a web server of course.
<spigot> yes, i'm trying to get around my companies firewall policies.....
<spigot> i'll have to look into the proxy settings
<itacious> oops. I was supposed to ask that in ##gnome...
<ajehals> spigot - you might have issues with that anyway, esp if they do any packet inspection.
<spigot> probably. thanks for the info!
<daniele_> my problem: i try to install ubuntu from usb, when i was doing disk partition, i thought that partition was blocked so shutdown to restart, now my pc doesn't restart. what can i do?
<spigot> any other suggestions on how I can poke through to my home network behind a pretty tight firewall at work?
<gotcha> daniele_ : what do you mean with "doesn't restart"?
<gotcha> It doesn't boot anything?
<g0nad> BornSlippy, see if this helps ---> www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<daniele_> i click on f2 to chose how make it start
<daniele_> but it says " error reading disk"
<BornSlippy> g0nad: yes I was looking at that one, my brain started melting after the first paragraph.. I'll try again
<gotcha> so it boots the usb stick?
<g0nad> BornSlippy, what are you trying to do?  boot without gui?
<daniele_> i try to start fron usb and from hd, but always the same: error reading disk
<rdw200169> spigot, you can do ssh over port 80
<gotcha> daniele_  recreate the usb stick?
<daniele_> gotcha i have done
<ajehals> spigot - DNS related ports tend to be generally open on firewalls (although not the ones I manage..) you might try something along those lines. although frankly it'll be a case of trial and error to see what works.  Having said that, has your employer got an IDS deployed?
<Gartral2> any one know why the nvidia drivers ubuntu has is behind the official release from the nvidia site?
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - how are you getting on?
<kernel_script> daniele_: you checked the DM5SUM for the USB stick ISO?
<gotcha> daniele_ tried fixmbr?
<gotcha> or a liveCD?
<kernel_script> *MD5SUM
<rdw200169> ajehals, spigot i think that some port 80 secure (ssl) connection type would do the trick
<BornSlippy> g0nad: no, my keyboard and mouse freeze after x amount of use, and I'm trying to figure out a solution. I found one place that suggested I could change the gdm runlevel to 25 and it might solve the problem. I have no idea why, but I don't have any better ideas.
<spigot> wish I knew... i'll follow up with my friends in the is group tomorrow
<daniele_> what???????????????
<rdw200169> spigot, i mean port 443
<itacious> let me rephrase that: what process draw the gnome wallpaper?
<Frijolie1> ajehals, sorry I was AFK...renaming config files now
<Depressed> b1n42y: how do I turn these desktop effects off?
<ajehals> rdw200169 - depends on how they handle ssl traffic...
<spigot> 443, got it
<rdw200169> itacious, i think its nautilus, but i'm not sure
<itacious> drat.
<palomer> how do I turn off all the glitz in ubuntu?
<daniele_> gotcha i prepare usb as before, but now it doen't goes.
<itacious> thanks, rdw200169.
<spigot> thanks all!
<g0nad> BornSlippy, do you have a link to that post?
<rdw200169> ajehals, spigot yeah, as long as the connection related traffic *looks* like something normal, i doubt they would notice it in an IDS
<daniele_> how can i restart windows? is it possible or i have loose all?
<rdw200169> ajehals, spigot especially if the reverse DNS comes back clean
<HIjustme> Can anyone help, when i have exaile or any other music app running, i cant hear any other sounds on firefox etc
<spigot> understood...  appreciate it
<BornSlippy> g0nad: looking for it now, one second. .. it was in launchpad somewhere
<gotcha> daniele_  you have got a winxp cd?
<rdw200169> spigot, ajehals its doubtful that their firewall/IDS solution is scrubbing layer 7 traffic
<g0nad> BornSlippy, ok
<Guest44312> hi
<daniele_> no is an eeepc ther is not a cd rom part
<Guest44312> does anyone know a good program to design relational databases?
<daniele_> gotcha i have no a cd rom reader in that pc
<BornSlippy> g0nad: this is similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/gdm/+bug/271138
<Frijolie1> ajehals, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130015/
<rdw200169> spigot, if you've got some time, you could set up an openvpn type server on your home side running on port 443, that, or you could go the easy way and use openssh-server
<g0nad> BornSlippy, ok, im going to look @ it now
<daniele_> gotcha to chose from where let pc start i have to click on f2 and to go to boot right?
<HIjustme> Can anyone help, when i have exaile or any other music app running, i cant hear any other sounds on firefox etc and vice versa..
<malikyoda> can someone point me to a decent c++ IDE that installs with ubuntu
<arkady> who knows how to grab the audio output and connect it to input? I would rather not use an iffy sound daemon like Jack
<gotcha> daniele_ dunno, don't have any experience  with an eeepc, sorry
<spigot> openvpn immediately blocked from the work side
<BornSlippy> g0nad: thanks. The gdm thing I think is if the keyboard and mouse freezes at login though. That's not the case for me. I tried poking around with xorg but I didn't really get anywhere. I tried reinstalling it but couldn't, it just said "already updated"
<arkady> since alsa is using DMIX isn't there somewhere in the kernel, it's ridiculous if we can't get an interface to it
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - good man.  Now if you open claws, most of your settings should still be in place, claws should recreate a fresh config file for itself and I suggest you check your N's
<Cotowar_> what is my default gateway IP address? is it the internally broadcast IP of the router, or is it the externally broadcast IP? also, how owuld i find that in intrepid?
<daniele_> gotcha can i know if my operations are correct?
<rdw200169> Cotowar_, run 'ip route' in the terminal.  the line containing the word 'default' also contains the gateway IP
<ajehals> rdw200169 - Well, if they have parimiter anti-virus installed then it may be reasembled and inspected,
<Cotowar_> okay thanks
<ajehals> rdw200169 after all complete control of the PC (and so CA Certs), DNS and everything else makes a lot of things possible that normally wouldn't be.
<BornSlippy> g0nad: thanks. The gdm thing I think is if the keyboard and mouse freezes at login though. That's not the case for me. I tried poking around with xorg but I didn't really get anywhere. I tried reinstalling it but couldn't, it just said "already updated"
<rdw200169> ajehals, you mean at his work site?
<ajehals> rdw200169 yeah.
<corey> is it possible to upgrade a RAID 5 array?
<daniele_> how has an eeepc 1000 h?????????????????
<rdw200169> ajehals, i would not work for a company that forced me to use a terminal that was under that sort of monitoring
<Cotowar_> corey: what would you upgrade to?
<ajehals> rdw200169, happily, most people don't care, plus, in some environments it makes sense.
<rdw200169> ajehals, neither, then, would I do anything at work (if I absolutely had to use their terminals) that involived anything personal, like checking e-mail or bank accounts, etc...
<Frijolie1> ajehals, that restored my n's but I lost my filters, contacts, etc again
<corey> cotowar_ : If I had 3 250gb drives and wanted to add a fourth would it be difficult?
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - erm, let me look into that, it shouldn't have.  One moment.
<Cotowar_> you would have to re-format the array. the array is set to stripe to 3, and yo uare trying to add a fourth. its the same as in RAID 0 for your purposes
<ajehals> rdw200169 - No, nor would I.
<Frijolie1> ajehals, it even nuked my mail server, and account settings
<D3RGPS31> When my machine boots up, it stalls on my 'external' usb slots, which show up as devices/places but have nothing in them; how do i stop ubuntu from loading them at start :D
<ajehals> Frijolie1 - funny, I thought that was in the accountrc.
<corey> Cotowar_ : does that mean that I cant keep my data?
<redvamp128> Gartral2:  To answer your question there is a package 180.35 for jaunty which is based on a beta package -- I think that each driver is based on kernels and the latest may not be compatible with yours.  The "latest" official driver is 180.29,
<Frijolie1> ajehals, that would have made sense
<g0nad> corey: you would have to move data off those drives before raiding them, it will initialize them
<BornSlippy> g0nad: thanks. The gdm thing I think is if the keyboard and mouse freezes at login though. That's not the case for me. I tried poking around with xorg but I didn't really get anywhere. I tried reinstalling it but couldn't, it just said "already updated"
<Gartral2> redvamp128: not for the MX 440
<corey> g0nad: thats just wonderfull...
<ajehals> Frijolie1 Frijolie1 - OK close Claws again, rename those files back for the moment and then open claws again to check everything is back as it was (if not, you have a backup).  Claws will have created new files for those you renamed, just delete them, or overwrite them when you copy your files back.
<XeKtRuM> hello everyone
<Gartral2> 180.29 is for them fancy high end cards, ain't it? lol
<XeKtRuM> anyone knows how can I disable a usb device?
<Cotowar_> if i have a router that is set to do DHCP, and assigns IP addys from 1 to 100, can i still connect if i have a static IP outside that range, like 101 for example?
<LogicFan> Cotowar_, generally, yes
<Jeruvy> XeKtRuM: do you mean brick it, or unmount it?
<LogicFan> Cotowar_, but, if you're using DHCP, why assign an IP statically?  that kind of defeats the point of DHCP
<corey> does ubuntu come with the ability to burn ISO's?
<redvamp128> Gartral2:  That would fall under the Legacy (I have the GF4 MX4000) and drivers for that one are based on the 96 series. which is built for that set of cards (Nvidia drivers do not work like that of windows) where one is built for all cards.
<LogicFan> corey, yes
<tritium> corey: sure
<XeKtRuM> Jeruvy, heemm the thing is that i want to disable a game controler cause its acting as a mouse
<Ficthe> hi, I was helping a friend install Ubuntu on his iMac (a newer one, that carries an Intel chip), and I fell short of answers. Apparently there's a thing called "reFIt" - I was actually thinking that it was a bootloader.. but GRUB seemed to be running, so I suppose not. Anyway, is rEFIt something that I can survive without, or is it something I necessarily need while putting Ubuntu on an imac?
<corey> I just right click the iso?
<tritium> corey: yes, and select Burn to Disc
<redvamp128> Gartral2:  Since Nvidia drivers are closed source, we are basically at their mercy.
<corey> ok thanks guys! I will be back when I mess up my new server...
<g0nad> BornSlippy, see if this helps http://stackoverflow.com/questions/78408/how-do-i-change-default-runlevel-in-ubuntu
<D3RGPS31> When my machine boots up, it stalls on my 'external' usb slots, which show up as devices/places but have nothing in them; how do i stop my machine from loading them at start >.>
<Cotowar_> LogicFan: my router supports port forwarding, and also has a firewall as many do. I am the only linux machine, and have firestarter to protect me, as well as a different kernel. all the other computers are WinXP, and have no/little protection.
<Cotowar_> i want to put myself outside the firewall while still protecting the others. I can use the DMZ, but it blocks all the other computers from accessing the internet.
<g0nad> BornSlippy, : check out bottom post
<tritium> BornSlippy: you don't want to change default runlevels.  What are you trying to achieve?
<LogicFan> Cotowar_, giving yourself a static IP isn't going to put you into a DMZ.
<ajehals> LogicFan - no but it means he can port forward to a known host.
<LogicFan> Cotowar_, most routers let you assign specific ports or ips to use DMZ
<ajehals> Cotowar_ - seems sensible to me.
<BornSlippy> g0nad, tritium: my keyboard and mouse freeze apparently randomly after I use Intrepid for a while. I just provoked the error now and I'm trying ctrl alt F1 and backend to no avail
<BornSlippy> g0nad:  thanks!
<tritium> !runlevels | BornSlippy
<ubottu> BornSlippy: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<BornSlippy> tritium: I found a post talking about changing from runlevel 40 to 25, which might solve the issue
<tritium> BornSlippy: there are no such runlevels.
<g0nad> tritium: he means priorities i believe
<ajehals> He does.
<tritium> g0nad: that would make more sense
<BornSlippy> gonad, tritium: that might be :D
<superdump> hello
<BornSlippy> the thing is that that priority thing apparently unlocks the keyboard and mouse freeze when it occurs at login
<BornSlippy> it is my hope they will solve the problems even when I'm logged in because I don't know what else to do
<XeKtRuM> anyone knows how can i disable a game controler (joystick) ???
<BornSlippy> I found some other posts talking about x-something (video) and reinstalling it, which might solve it
<superdump> using intrepid, i'm experiencing some strange networking issues where net addresses will resolve, but i get no ping responses
<ajehals> BornSlippy - esentially you are telling something to start earlier, so it may solve your problem, what is it you are changing the priority of?
<BornSlippy> alehals: I just want my keyboard and mouse to work :( so I guess the gdm thing is not relevant then, if they work at login
<BornSlippy> ajehals, sorry
<superdump> i've had it in both kubuntu and ubuntu on the same machine, but i guess they have the same network management stuff in the background
<ajehals> BornSlippy - you rkeyboard and mouse work at login, but not once the desktop has loaded?
<Cotowar> okay, im trying to get this computer a static IP while keeping DHCP for the other ones. i did the ip route, and have the info there, but what do i do with it?
<BornSlippy> ajehals: they work for a while then stop working. The computer works fine, but the input just dies.
<Cotowar> and do i have to do fiddling with the router itself?
<Goldfisch> I have 32-bit intrepid installed on my amd64. I am having troubles with pulseaudio and firefox/flash. I reinstalled flashsupport-nonfree and flashsupport-nonfree-extrasound. Totem can play a sound file through pulseaudio, but youtube doesn't have any sound. Any ideas?
<stormchas2000> bornslippy what kind of keyboard and mouse do you have
<superdump> this is with forcedeth and it did seem in kubuntu that taking the interface down and bringing it back up again managed to get it going again
<BornSlippy> ajehals: I've tried finding a pattern to the input-death but I can't detect one - with or without properitary gpu drivers, with our without this or that... I found several posts talking about poking at xorg to fix it, but I don't know how to do that
<BornSlippy> stormchas2000: ps2
<b1n42y> Goldfisch: tried alsa?
<ajehals> BornSlippy - I suggest looking in your log's (syslog and messages in /var/log) to see what, if anything happens at the time of the crash.  also, does ctrl+alt+bkspace still kill the X-server when everything has locked up?
<stormchas2000> ok I had a similar problem with a wireless keybaord and mouse
<BornSlippy> ajehals: ctrl alt backspace doesn't do anything, neither does ctrl alt F1
<Goldfisch> I read some online help guides, that basically were pointed at disabling pulse audio. It seems you can't outright uninstall it. Are you saying disable pulse audio, or just configure the sound settings to use alsa.
<BornSlippy> ajehals: if I restart the computer now, will you help me interpret the log?
<ajehals> BornSlippy - yeah, I have about 20 minutes or so (02:30 here...)
<BornSlippy> ok one second
<Goldfisch> I know there are some pulse audio plugins that are supposed to integrate with alsa, helping older apps talk to the new system. However, I can't remember what that package was called.
<b1n42y> Goldfisch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio    ?
<zu22> running dapper drake liveCD, it doesn't come with JRE plugin so i downloaded JRE into my usb disk, now how do i tell firefox (1.5.0.3) to use that JRE? i checked every menu but dont see way to do it
<malikyoda> anyone here using crunch bang linux
<BornSlippy> stormchas2000: would you tell me a bit more?
<xavierg2003> hello
<b1n42y> Goldfisch: you on hardy ? is so sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<syockit> malikyoda: try #ubuntu-offtopic. sometimes you find crashbangers there
<paulo> where is brazil chat????
<xavierg2003> Does anyone know how to fix the booter when you install windows after kubuntu?
<zu22> any ideas??
<Goldfisch> I'm running intrepid.
<malikyoda> I'm looking for a C++ ide that I can use with it
<xavierg2003> Anyone?
<b1n42y> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugu?s. Obrigado.
<shear_clone> c++ ide? vim?
<shear_clone> :P
<syockit> zu22: you have to link the plugins to your firefox plugins folder. that's the only clue i can give now
 * ajehals is back
<BornSlippy> ajehals: terminal is up and I'm logged into /var/log
<zu22> syockit: oh, which file i edit to do that?
<paulo> não deu certo amigo
<paulo> bln42y
<b1n42y> !installing | xavierg2003
<ubottu> xavierg2003: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xavierg2003> can someone help me pretty please
<paulo> onde eu acho este comando?
<stormchas2000> Bornslippy   there was a hardware conflict and so i ended up getting a different keyboard and mouse. u it seemed that since they used the same wireless hub it confused the system
<ajehals> BornSlippy - if you can get /var/log/syslog into a pastebin, that would be good.
<xavierg2003> i already have kubuntu installed
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: I imagine you need to fix the master boot record
<Goldfisch> Okay, I just ran sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins "pulseaudio-*" paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter, and it installed a few more modules. Relaunching firefox, and going to a youtube video, I get nothing. I have the Volume Control tool up on Playback, and see no apps listed.
<BornSlippy> stormchas2000: ahh.. well I'm going to try with USB input tomorrow (borrow from work) but since I have ps2 now I doubt there is a conflict like that :)
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: you want to dual boot?
<BornSlippy> ajehals: I don't know the commands to do that *blush*
<xavierg2003> Indeed. i have 10 g partiotioned for it
<BornSlippy> getting to /var/log took all my skill unfortunately :s
<xavierg2003> i am installin winblows xp on it
<stormchas2000> BornSlippy  yeah I think you are right there
<b1n42y> !dualboot | xavierg2003
<ubottu> xavierg2003: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<stormchas2000> xavierg  is talking dirty   :)
<b1n42y> Goldfisch: hmm dont know try reading about the patches?
<xavierg2003> that has instructions for installing after windows....
<Cotowar_> hoe do i assign myself a static IP while allowing all the other computers in my network to have DHCP?
<xavierg2003> i need instructions in reverse
<glenrock> Cotowar: you might be able to reserve that IP on your router
<daniele_> how as an eeepc 1000 h?
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: read the document ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo#Installing%20Windows%20After%20Ubuntu
<SayaSanae> hola
<glenrock> Cotowar: or remove the lease expiration so that you always get the same IP from your router
<SayaSanae> necesito ayuda
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: at least the index of it on the right hand side
<Goldfisch> Here is what bugs me. My desktop computer is running fine with all this stuff. I can hear youtube videos with no problem. They are both runniing 32-bit intrepid. However, my desktop is a 32-bit CPU. I thought this would be nothing. Maybe not so.
<SayaSanae> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SayaSanae> necesito ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<g0nad> Question: I installed 8.10 and the nvidia 180.29 driver, rebooted and get black screen, break to console and startx and gui will come up and be usable.  I can even enable compiz and it function, any ideas why it won't come up on boot?
<ajehals> BornSlippy - That's OK.... Best way to do it would be to copy your syslog as it is to your home directory (you need to do that as root) change permissions on it so you can read it, then open it with an editor... see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130022/
<Cotowar_> Glenrock: DHCP assigns the lowest available address. if i get off the network, my address can be taken by another computer that connects. normally not a problem, but mom and dad work from home at night.
<LjL> !es | SayaSanae
<ubottu> SayaSanae: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tritium> SayaSanae: stop that
<xavierg2003> i found it. But if i enter dd if=/dev/hda of=/mbr.bin bs=512 count=1 will it back it up on my system?
<Goldfisch> I may have to do a real "dpkg -l" inspection between these two systems, and see that the same packages are installed. :/
<SayaSanae> y como entro ahi??
<SayaSanae> ese es el tema
<SayaSanae> nose como hacer :s
<b1n42y> Goldfisch: same architecure installed?
<Cotowar_> glenrock: in otherwords, they may not be behind the routers firewall when they connect. it depends on the order in which we connect to the network
<glenrock> Cotowar: my router shows all DHCP leases, the mac address it is assigned to, and when the lease expires.  i  can set the lease to never expire
<glenrock> ahh, ok
<glenrock> then its over my head ;)
<arkady> is there a PulseAudio "loopback" module?
<ajehals> Cotowar_ : DHCP does not assign the lowest possible IP address... depends on the DHCP server.
<xavierg2003> I really have no idea whAT I am doing and will probably break my computer but i suppose there is no better way to learn
<Goldfisch> Yeah. I have the i386 version installed on my amd64. This was triggered last year, when a kernel upgrade on amd64 release caused a kernel panic. I already had enough with 64bit java and flash, so I just jumped back to i386 ubuntu.
<Cotowar_> glenrock: all i want to do is put myself outside the firewall so i can download without restriction (aside from bandwidth), while they are still protected.
<arkady> commits claim it was done back in 2006 but I can't find it
<BornSlippy> ok ajehals, I'll try to do it as fast as I can
<glenrock> Cotowar: i would assign myself an IP via DHCP, with a non-expiring lease, and then port-forward to that IP
<ajehals> BornSlippy - no major rush, I need to finish my coffee yet anyway.
<ajehals> glenrock - for a small network a static IP would make as much sense...
<Darn> is unbuntu compatible with core i7?
<xavierg2003> did i loose you?
<arkady> that's 3 years ago, it should surely be in Intrepid
<Cotowar_> glenrock: i tried that, but the thing is, if i disconnect, and they get on before me, they get the lower of the addresses. im usually the .2 address, but if dad comes home early say, he will get the .2 and i will get .3, meaning he is unprotected and i am not.
<b1n42y> !hardware | Darn
<ubottu> Darn: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<glenrock> ajehals: yep, both would work.  doing it on the server side via dhcp would be less configuration on the workstation side
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: you could also setup a virtual machine running whatever you run and play with that
<glenrock> Cotowar: not if the IP is linked to your mac address with no lease expiration
<ajehals> glenrock - and good practice on a larger network, but probably not on a small one.
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: i recommend virtualbox non oss
<stormchas2000> Bornslippy, i just got of the phone with a freind, he said check all connections if anything is half pluged in especially a printer usb,  it could cause this problem
<xavierg2003> if i use a virtual machine will i be able to play games on the added os?
<ajehals> glenrock - he should be getting the same IP again and again anyway, if not his DHCP server is.... a bit naff.
<xavierg2003> thats the only reason  want windblows
<Cotowar_> i dont have the IP's linked to mac addresses
<glenrock> ajehals: exactly
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: no
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: i thought u had flash problems
<xavierg2003> so i have to dual boot
<glenrock> Cotowar: that's how DHCP works, it ties an IP to a mac address for a specified amount of time
<SEVILLA> ubottu: what dont you have a link for!!??
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b1n42y> oh dual boot ...
<Cotowar_> it just assigns the first available address to whoever connects.
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: dual boot or wine
<b1n42y> xavierg2003: id go dual boot
<xavierg2003> no flash problems. i tried using wine to run my games but it seems not to work
<Cotowar_> i know what i should be doing, but it is not doing that. that is my headache...lol
<ajehals> Cotowar_ some do, its just a  bit of a poos implementation
<curt> I've got two users on my ubuntu server, they are both in the admin group. i want to create a group called 'coders', and add both users to it without knocking out the admin group in the process, what commands am i looking for
<ajehals> s/poos/poor
<arkady> can one play a pulseaudio RTP stream via any other client?
<BornSlippy> ajehals: does the syntax matter in pastebin?
<xavierg2003> if i dual boot do i have to back up my grub onto a different devie or can i back it up to my machine
<ajehals> BornSlippy - no
<BornSlippy> ok done
<baxtor> Hey all, is there a SMART monitor program that has a GUI, like hdSentinal has on its windows version?
<Cotowar_> i have infinite leases, so i never get a new address if i leave and come back. the thing is, if i leave and someone gets on before i come back, they get my address.
<Cotowar_> my old address*
<redvamp128> baxtor:  gsmart control (yes it is in the repository)
<karstensrage> im kinda new to ubuntu, does something periodically clean out /tmp ?
<baxtor> thankyou
<redvamp128> baxtor:  you do have to enable multiverse before it will show up.
<xavierg2003> .... maybe???
<Cotowar_> right now i am  192.168.2.2. if i leave, and my dad connects, he will get the .2 address, and i will get 192.168.2.3. does that make sense?
<BornSlippy> ajehals: can you see it? I can't see it on this computer for some reason
<Jeruvy> Cotowar_: use a large lease time like a year or so
<syockit> http://www.misterbg.org/AppleProductCycle/ was a fun read
<Cotowar_> its infinite. thats my point
<Cotowar_> i dont know why the hell its working like that
<Cotowar_> the lease never expires, or do i get a new lease if i leave and come back?
<Jeruvy> Cotowar_: you tell us, how is your dhcp server configured?
<b1n42y> karstensrage: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/19/changing-the-tmp-cleanup-frequency/
<ajehals> BornSlippy - I can't see any url that you have pasted for a pastebin...
<tritium> Cotowar_: watch the language, please.  Your support request is pretty much offtopic (not ubuntu-specific), as well.  Please wrap it up.
<BornSlippy> ajehals: curses, hang on
<bthomson> how can i turn of window minimization?
<Cotowar_> tritium, it is on topic. i can connect just fine in windows, its linux that has a problem
<Cotowar_> and i do have intrepid
<lianimator> bthomson: using compiz, you can
<tritium> Cotowar_: your questions basically have to do with router settings
<g0nad> Question: I installed 8.10 and the nvidia 180.29 driver, rebooted and get black screen, break to console and startx and gui will come up and be usable.  I can even enable compiz and it function, any ideas why it won't come up on boot?
<BornSlippy> ajehals: try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130024
<Cotowar_> im asking how i set myself a static IP in linux and still have it connect to the network
<ajehals> BornSlippy - OK looking...
<BornSlippy> yes there it is
<Cotowar_> i dont want all my other boxes having static addresses though
<lianimator> g0nad: I've had the same problem, I installed an older version
<bartek> Hi there. If I have a list of files  like so: foofoo.markdown .. how can I modify all the files to be named foofoo.textile? All the file names are different, I just want to change the extension though
<Jeruvy> Cotowar_: is ubuntu your router?
<Cotowar_> and if this is rally a problem, is there a better channel for me to be in?
<ajehals> BornSlippy - what time did the crash occur?
<Cotowar_> no, but this is the admin computer
<b1n42y> bartek: batch rename
<g0nad> Cotowar_, : you just need to know how to setup a static ip in 8.10?
<bthomson> lianimator, any idea where the option is? i'm looking in ccsm
<Jeruvy> Cotowar_: try asking in #yourrouter
<Cotowar_> mmmk
<lianimator> bthomson: window rules, unminizable
<Cotowar_> thank oytu
<BornSlippy> ajehals: I don't know exactly, sorry. I restarted the computer right after it though. At the end of the document there's a string of errors - it ought to be there
<Cotowar_> you*
<bartek> b1n42y: right, but how do I batch mv the files so that the filename preserves but the extension is changed?
<bartek> think I got it actually..
<bthomson> thanks 1,000,000 lianimator
<g0nad> lianimator, tried that too, 177 did same thing :/
<bartek> didnt know you could use a regex in rename :)
<koshari> Cotowarstatic is bad mkey,  just set the lease time to 720 hours.
<xavierg2003> someone help
<edthefox> ?
<OptimusPrime> !ask > xavierg2003
<ubottu> xavierg2003, please see my private message
<lianimator> g0nad: try ##nvidia
<g0nad> lianimator, : thank you
<bthomson> wow, it even gets rid of the minimize buttons! :D
<b1n42y> bartek: i havent used it but krename might be the go
<xavierg2003> has anyone installed windows into there system after kubuntu
<edthefox> Is there any reason I would _NOT_ want to go with the x64 version??
<ajehals> BornSlippy - OK give me a minute to read through this file then... for reference I am looking to see where there appears to be a restart
<xavierg2003> Anyone at all?
<Jeruvy> xavierg2003: for dual-boot, that is not the way to do it
<aberinkula> anyone one good with zenoss ?
<BornSlippy> ajehals: sorry for being so vague, I'm very virginal when it comes to Ubuntu so I didn't realize the crash time would be important.
<SEVILLA> whats windows??
<xavierg2003> but i don't really have a choice
<xavierg2003> i don't have the kubuntu os disk and i can't play my windblows games on kubuntu
<ajehals> BornSlippy - don't worry about it, I will take a look.
<koshari> edthefox some codecs and plugins are a little behind
<BornSlippy> ajehals: please also note that the system doesn't really appear to crash in that sense - just the mouse and keyboard cease functioning
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> how can I add more desktop wall paper using Gnome?
<TeamColtra> Hey I think I messed up my permission scheme: for the /home folder the permissions should be Owner = Root can Create and Delete - // Group Root Create and Delete - // Others - -
<Salah> Hi. I don't have a CDROM still wants to install Ubuntu. What's the most easy way to do this? I have a computer (LAN) and USB flash drive. I have tried to use the guide at help.ubuntu.com to install via USB stick, but the USB stick don't boot up
<TeamColtra> Is that correct?
<koshari> etzerd you mean change it?
<g0nad> Salah, does your bios support usb booting?
<BornSlippy> salah: you might have to activate boot via USB in bios
<koshari> Salah you may need to configure the bios
<etzerd> koshari: as you know Gnome doesn't have too much desktop wall paper, just a few. I just like to add some more to it
<xavierg2003> Did you change the boot order? you may have to enable usb drive for boot options
<Salah> g0nad, yes, I have the choice to boot up via "removable drives" and "USB Cruiser Flash Drive" (which is the USB drive)
<xavierg2003> usually pressing f12 will bring up the boot options screen
<g0nad> Salah, : so you choose usb cruiser flash drive, then what happens?
<Goldfisch> edthefox: flash support for amd64 only came out with alpha release recently. Don't know current status of java. Last time I tried, I couldn't run eclipse very well.
<koshari> etzerd right mouse button on desktop > change background > add
<ajehals> BornSlippy - it looks like compiz is crashing on you.
<Salah> I get the usual error the BIOS gives that there is no drive to boot from
<edthefox> I plan on running a few odd apps like an as400/iSeries client for work. last distro I had installed on my machine was 7.10 then I went to vist. I have 6G of ram as was hoping to utilize it with x64 but I guess not yet eh?
<BornSlippy> ajehals: the error occurs with and without compiz
<koshari> \Salah the usb device may not be bootable,
<BornSlippy> ajehals: that was the first thing I checked ... I ran a fresh install for some hours then it happened again
<etzerd> koshari: when I do that I believe there is only a few there maybe 5 or six and all of them are space wall paper
<Goldfisch> edthefish: I had some kernel panic last year with hardy, and had to reload i386. It may have had something to do with me running root+raid+lvm, but I couldn't overcome it. Just too many quirks for me. I don't have enough memory in my system anyway.
<Salah> koshari, I have made it bootable with UNetbootin like the guide said
<BornSlippy> ajehals: what about xorg? I saw several posts talking about a reinstall of it that solved issues
<Decepticon> ln: creating symbolic link `./testfile': Permission denied
<Decepticon> why is this
<etzerd> I like when I click add it can take me online to download more. just like I can do in  KDE.
<Goldfisch> Err....edthefox!
<edthefox> heh
<koshari> Salah i have had some usb devices work after prep with netbootin and some dont,
<etzerd> KDE allows you to download more wall paper online, where Gnome don't
<g0nad> Salah, so you used unetbootin to make the usb stick?
<euxneks> how can I reinstall the sound system? all I'm getting are clicks
<koshari> etzerd you can add as many as you please, they are only image files.
<ajehals> BornSlippy - xorg is the server that handles everything in terms of graphics. Now, compiz is segfaulting just before yoou reboot, so I guess that is the freeze, that could be a Xserver issue I suppose, or a driver problem.  You said you already reinstalled compiz and swapped drivers.... so
<BornSlippy> ajehals: the freeze also occured on my fresh ubuntu install without compiz and propiertary graphics drivers
<ajehals> BornSlippy - OK... interesting.  Lets see what else is going on.
<BornSlippy> what about trying to reinstall or reconfigure xserver or xorg, might that help?
<beardbar> Hi, someone helped me earlier and was awsome, I have another question before I make the switch and Havent found an answer on the web as of yet. On windows I use wampserver2 an all in one package for apache/php/mysql is there such a package for kubuntu or will I need to install these seperately on my own to create a local enviroment for web development?
<ajehals> BornSlippy - if it is happening on a fresh ubuntu instal it won't help you reinstalling the drivers.
<etzerd> koshari: there's only 7 of them there and there is no way I can add any more to it. because even if I clik add it doesn't give me any option either to import more wall paper from online.
<ajehals> BornSlippy - or your xserver
<b1n42y> beardbar: there is, dont have the link for it sorry
<g0nad> beardbar, there is but i can't remember the name atm
<Scunizi> beardbar: it's easier on kubuntu or ubuntu.. LAMP install.. in the right place.. one click and apache2, php, mysql is installed.
<Salah> g0nad, yeah, and everything worked fine and I was asked for rebooting. But I think it's my USB drive that fucks up. The USB stick have a program with it that pops up and installs itself into Windows when pluging in. And when plugging in, it installs a fake CDROM to install the "U3 System"
<Salah> maybe that's making it go wrong?
<beardbar> oh thats great news guys, i imagine i'll be able to find it in the package manager once I install.
<Flannel> beardbar: sudo tasksel, then choose LAMP
<koshari> etzerd you download the image to a dir first then point to that dir and load the allpaper
<beardbar> flannel: ok thanks, i'll write that down
<BornSlippy> ajehals: so basically if we suppose it's a xserver problem (since neither of us appear to have any better ideas), how can I go about localizing the exact nature of the problem? I can reinstall Ubuntu again and run it fresh until it crashes, then take a note of the time, copy the log etc
<Flannel> beardbar: Just keep this page handy, it covers a number of ways: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<koshari> etzerd  thats what the add button is for
<usser> Salah, i booted from one of those fine. i doubt U3 is the problem
<chingchang> yo my name is ching chang dont call me ding dang
<ajehals> BornSlippy - better idea.
<BornSlippy> ajehals - I'm all ears. Or eyes, I guess.
<S7UMPY> has anyone had any trouble with youtube on 8.10?
<ajehals> BornSlippy - looking at the rest of your syslog, there is something that keeps popping up that I haven't seen before
<etzerd> koshari: now the question become, can I add more to it  from the internet just like I can do for KDE?
<kimfatt> test test
<ajehals> BornSlippy - basically its the repeated entry of: APIC error on CPU0
<etzerd> because KDE you can import more image from the net
<BornSlippy> ajehals: yes I looked it up online... I got a bunch of old posts that didn't make a lot of sense
<S7UMPY> kde sucks. use gnome desktop
<BornSlippy> ajehals - do you know what it means?
<usser> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ajehals> BornSlippy - a quick search throws up this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=278589 - which is old, but the symptoms look right...
<Flannel> S7UMPY: Please keep that sort of stuff to yourself.  This certainly isn't the place
<BornSlippy> ajehals: I have an MSI motherboard..
<lakeoftea> yeah kde is da bomb
<S7UMPY> :P
<usser> i think !opinion should say something else
<lakeoftea> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<S7UMPY> has anyone had any problems with youtube on ubuntu 8.10?
<ajehals> BornSlippy - you could try the instructions there, they should'nt harm anything, although keep a live CD available in case you can't boot (you can repair your menu.lst from a live session.)
<curt> my user, curt is in the group coders, but i want every file/directory created to be owned as curt:coders, currently its curt:curt, how do i accomplish this? .bashrc ?
<ajehals> BornSlippy - There is nothing else in the log that looks applicable (other than the compiz segfaults - but there is no indication as to why they are occuring...)
<kam> S7UMPY: yes, occasionally firefox won't load the flash plugin. Epiphany generally works better for me on youtube
<turuo> hi all
<BornSlippy> ajehals: ok ajehals, you can go to bed now if you want :D thank you very much for your help, I'll look into what you found for me and hopefully I can work something out from that
<usser> curt, sudo chown -R curt:coders /directory
<stormchas2000> s7umpy,  youtube works for me
<ajehals> BornSlippy - although there are an awfully large number of warnings that would suggest your machine is configured in a suboptimal manner - but that might be an Ubutnu thing...
<usser> curt, sudo chmod g+s -R /directory
<lakeoftea> !opinion
<BornSlippy> ajehals: I guess it's because I have no idea what I'm doing with Ubuntu and am running a pretty straight install
<lakeoftea> what does !opinion do anyway
<lakeoftea> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sos> how to update phpmyadmin?
<curt> thanks usser, i do understand how to change it after the fact, is there a way to make it the default behavior though? when i create a directory with mkdir i want it to be curt:coders without having to chown
<lakeoftea> start by sacrificing a small animal
<usser> curt, change your primary group from curt to coders
<lakeoftea> then draw a pentagram in the dirt
<Valtheir> irc.psigenix.net Someone flood the shit out of and/or generally annoy the living hell out of this channel pls, I'm willing to pay top dollar.
<euxneks> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<curt> usser, this is what i tried: sudo usermod -g coders -G admin,curt curt
<tritium> Valtheir: totally inappropriate.  Stop now.
<Jackaruto> Help! I've been installing server8.1 on a cisco 510 and just when I get it running smooth it stops booting and I've reinstalled like 5 times now. I've cleared my cmos and redited that, any suggestions?
<lakeoftea> !xcfe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcfe
<usser> i'd suggest a big animal. on a more serious note, sos the only way is to compile from sources
<lakeoftea> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lakeoftea> !jdownloader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdownloader
<lakeoftea> !playboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playboy
<usser> curt, did you relogin after that?
<tritium> lakeoftea: don't abuse the bot
<curt> nope
<usser> curt, try to relogin, changes to groups only take effect for a new login shell
<curt> THANK YOU! WORKED!
<usser> curt, no problem :)
<xtknight> any tips on how to debug a [likely] video driver crash?  how to grab a backtrace from it maybe?  what happens is when I switch to VTs, my screen blacks out (only when I use a DVI-I cable tho).  and it's a complete crash as it won't let me switch back to X...  and it only happens with the 'nvidia' driver
<koshari> etzerd yes, 1- downlaod ANY pic you like from the internet, 2- add that as wallpaper. how much easier can i spell it out?
<realsifo> hello all
<Scunizi> xtknight: which card and driver combination are you using?
<xtknight> Scunizi, i'm using a 7800gt (for which nv and nouveau don't work very satisfactorily) and the closed source nvidia driver
<Scunizi> xtknight: which closed source driver? the one ubuntu offers or one you got directly from nvidia?
<realsifo> any software with gui that can install direct from source code?
<xtknight> Scunizi, it happens with both
<Scunizi> xtknight: which driver versions?
<kranny> Any help to decompile a exe file??
<xtknight> Scunizi,  during the card's transition from digital->analog (X--->VTs) on the DVI-I cable, i get a crash at least AFAIK a crash.  no problem with DVI-D ironically VTs are digital there.
<xtknight> Scunizi, 180.35 and 180.37
<arkady> does the RTP module in PulseAudio really send anything?
<arkady> I can't even see a port being opened
<realsifo> any one can help me?
<Scunizi> xtknight: 180.35 had issues..I'm not sure about .37 as I'm currently running .29 with no issues.. when you installed the drivers did you remove all installed nvidia items listed in synaptic?  if not you might be experiences some conflicts there.
<xtknight> Scunizi, tried with intrepid and about 2 or 3 fresh installs of jaunty
<xtknight> Scunizi,  i'm not sure what kernel things to do to get a log of what's happening.  watchdog, backtrace, maybe even a register dump but i dont really know how to use or invoke them to my advantage....
<Scunizi> xtknight: me either.. when installing did you also shutdown gdm beforehand?
<xtknight> Scunizi, yea
<xtknight> Scunizi, well what card do you have, do you use a dvi-i cable?
<Raije> Just a quick question, If i'm using mplayer to play a dvd, do I have to mount the drive first? or will it do it?
<q0_0p> say i have a program and cp it to /dev/shm
<xtknight> im sure it's just me and my buggy card
<q0_0p> will it run faster?
<usser> Raije, no  you dont have to mount it
<Scunizi> xtknight: I have an onboard 8200 with vga, dvi and hdmi.. I use the dvi
<xtknight> ah probably dvi-d
<Raije> usser, thanks, for some reason anytime I try it just freezes and won't play the disc :(
<lakeoftea> hey i have gnome installed, if i install xcfe can i switch between the two at will ???
<Scooma> Raije, try using vlc
<usser> Raije, you have to have libdvdcss2 installed if its an encrypted dvd
<lakeoftea> or in between restarts?
<usser> !medibuntu | Raije
<ubottu> Raije: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lakeoftea> i.e. can i boot into xcfe one day and gnome the next?
<Scunizi> lakeoftea: yes on the login scrreen
<Scunizi> lakeoftea: just change "sessions"
<Raije> Scooma, is there any way I can get the VLC to play as root?
<xtknight> Scunizi, well thx for trying to help me...  it is kind of surprising that i don't see any guides on how to debug a crash really in depth
<Scooma> Raije, why would you want to do that?
<Scunizi> xtknight: you might look at nvidia's linux forum for more info..
<xtknight> yup posted there
<Raije> Scooma, i'm only on a local network, i just use it for pentesting & watching movies at night (the laptop) so no reason for me to make other accounts
<Scunizi> xtknight: you might try an earlier driver..
<saschul> How can i find the hostname of my ubuntu lts box?
<xtknight> Scunizi, ya i probably should
<tritium> saschul: type "hostname" at the command line
<saschul> thanks!
<xtknight> saschul, ya it's also right on the terminal, e.g. andy@ubuntu:~/Desktop
<saschul> tritium: does it make sense if it's just ubuntu?
<xtknight> that is the defualt value for an Alternate Install
<xtknight> and maybe some others
<tritium> saschul: you may have set it to that, yes
<curt> the hosting company i work for is migrating to ubuntu server from fedora, thoughts anyone?
<saschul> ok - thanks
<tritium> curt: yay, and congrats
<Scooma> Raije, kinda wrong way to look at it... if you want to run everything as admin and you think you're safe, maybe you want to stick to windows?
<Raije> Scooma, well no because like I just mentioned, I use it for pentesting
<rnartos> i got this  */2 * * * 1-6 /home/myuser/myscript.sh  in crontab
<rnartos> but  think cron never runs it
<rnartos> can anyone help.. using ubuntu 8.10
<Scooma> Raije, pen testing? paper yeah?
<Raije> Scooma, I'm not trying to be safe, I don't have it hooked upto any external line. its on a local network and I use it for pentesting / writing code & watching dvds cause its my laptop... penetration testing :P so windows won't do.. and i don't want to sit at my desk to watch a dvd when i could watch it on my laptop
<saschul> tritium: xtknight: could it also be localhost if it's a fresh install?
<joanki123> does anyone here by chance have any experience with svn?
<turuo> hji all
<turuo> please help me
<Scooma> Raije, oh ok
<beardbar> i know kubuntu 9.04 is in alpha5 but anyone here have any thoughts about how close it is to being used in a production enviroment?
<tritium> saschul: you set the hostname during install.  It could be whatever you chose it to be.
<chrispitzer> I have a pretty crazy problem.
<danbhfive> !jaunty > beardbar
<ubottu> beardbar, please see my private message
<chrispitzer> Compiz is the main issue i think...
<chrispitzer> i can't use synaptic, and system monitor just dissapears every time i load it.
<chrispitzer> and my cursor keeps turning into a +
<gfarmer4> I learned that my computer CANNOT and WILL not run on beer
<ktulhu> hi all can u please help me out with a problem on firefox .. the thing is i can enter any other web domain with no problem , but when i enter googles adress it can find the adress
<koshari> beardbar bout 10 weeks
<chrispitzer> if i click something it's back to normal, but in the meanwhile my app window gets no input, i can't use gnome do, and I can't change desktops
<Raije> Scooma, yea... so any idea's? lol
<beardbar> i wish had paitence, im a freelancer so I think I might be able to get away with using it anyway lol.
<danbhfive> christopher: is this a fresh install?
<ktulhu> hi all can u please help me out with a problem on firefox .. the thing is i can enter any other web domain with no problem , but when i enter googles adress it can find the adress it only happens with google
<zero-jt> *sigh* so vogon is down
<chrispitzer> danbhfive: not fresh - but only about 3 months old
<chrispitzer> the problem started today when, ironicallly, i installed "spaz" - an Air based twitter client
<saschul> tritium: now I understand - i'm actually using it on a linode.com vps and it was installed for me - now i understand where my confusion stems from
<ktulhu> hi all can u please help me out with a problem on firefox .. the thing is i can enter any other web domain with no problem , but when i enter googles adress it can find the adress it only happens with google
<chrispitzer> but i uninstalled air and the problem persists
<grendal_prime> can anyone recommend a blog service that is...well ...realistic?
<saschul> tritium: thank you for your help!
<tritium> saschul: sure.  Good luck.
<saschul> xtknight: thank you as well
<mib_mrnfbeo8> g
<mib_mrnfbeo8> g
<mib_mrnfbeo8> g
<FloodBot1> mib_mrnfbeo8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajehals> cotowas?
<grendal_prime> actually...let me rephrase that i need a simple blog server that i can post flv videos up on..
<xtknight> saschul, ya no problem
<ajehals> cotowar_
<grendal_prime> i wnat to host it myself...ive been beating my head agains the wall with wordpress for 2 days now..and im crazy at this point.
<chrispitzer> grendal_prime: um... wordpress?
<LogicFan> grendal_prime, why not just use one of the many video sharing sites to host your flv?
<danbhfive> christopher: I don't see that package in the repos
<ktulhu> hi all can u please help me out with a problem on firefox .. the thing is i can enter any other web domain with no problem , but when i enter googles adress it can find the adress it only happens with google
<chrispitzer> it's air - not in the repo
<LogicFan> grendal_prime, then you can embed the vid in whatever blogging software you're using
<edthefox> ktulhu: Have you tried deleting all your private data? clearing cookies and such?
<chrispitzer> air installs through flash on websites
<chrispitzer> (scarry i know... but all twitter clients are air)
<Jackaruto> Help! I've been installing server8.1 on a cisco 510 and just when I get it running smooth it stops booting and I've reinstalled like 5 times now. I've cleared my cmos and redited that, any suggestions?
<ktulhu> edthefox, yes i have
<LogicFan> not all twitter clients are based on AIR
<mint_user> can someone guide me to installing grub on just my linux drive?
<ajehals> Jackaruto - where does it get up to in the boot sequence?
<LogicFan> there are many native linux twitter clients
<grendal_prime> well because i would like them all to be in one location...i have a pretty nice setup with redundant backup...locked server room, thing is...i just dont what to maintain two different content locations..
<chrispitzer> LogicFan: all good ones i've found so far
<LogicFan> but AIR runs well on linux
<chrispitzer> ha - sure
<grendal_prime> it dont see what is so difficult about this...but it seems to be that it is..
<grendal_prime> for whatever reason.
<chrispitzer> i've never had a good experience with air
<xavierg2003> I am having problems playing a game called wormux. it refuses to load the sound file. have reinstalled it and still same problem. any idea of a solution?
<Jackaruto> ajehals the bios just place a blink dash at the top of screen
<LogicFan> chrispitzer, 64-bit?
<chrispitzer> nope
<mib_a10097> anyone dual boot with windows & make a ntfs drive for personal files so both OS can access it. hows ntfs3g performance, care to share some experience. appreciated :)
<tywashere> Uhm, Can I get some help? :\ (i'm on the live CD) I keep getting this error: ""The resize operation has been aborted."
<ktulhu> edthefox, when i do a ping to google it says unknown host
<LogicFan> weird, i run the 32-bit version of AIR on 64bit ubuntu 8.10 with no problems
<tritium> chrispitzer: I have, since my first breath
<LogicFan> i use the Destroy Twitter AIR client
<danbhfive> ktulhu: try dig google.com
<q0_0p> what is /lib/init/rw?
<xavierg2003> Perhaps this is not the place to come for help.
<tywashere> I don't know where else to go :\
<chrispitzer> ok - so i'm trying to uninstall copmiz to fix my problem.... worth a shot...  and synaptic won't let me uninstall it.
<xavierg2003> Nor do i.
<ajehals> Jackaruto - so you go from bios splash screen to a blinking cursor at the top of the screen?  I would suggest that the bootloader is either not installed, not loading properly or that the disk you are booting from is not the one with the bootloader on...
<edthefox> ktulhu: can you get to it by ip?
<grendal_prime> and im looking at like blogger and man it takes like 5 min to upload each vid...thats a lifetime for what i got.
<koshari> mib_a10097 ntfs support is very good in linux these dyas
<pinion> lol, Yeah what were you thinking coming to the Official Ubuntu Support Channel?
<ktulhu> danbhfive, don it what do you need
<chrispitzer> any way to uninstall a package without synaptic?
<ktulhu> edthefox, ill try
<tywashere> chrispitzer Try just disabling compiz?
<Jeruvy> chrispitzer: what is the error message?
<koshari> chrispitzer with apt or gdebi
<LogicFan> chrispitzer, apt-get uninstall *app name*
<xavierg2003> damn me and my ignorance.
<ktulhu> edthefox, nope no luck
<LogicFan> but if you're trying to uninstall a meta-package, that won't work.  you'd need to remove each package individually
<chrispitzer> the error i get when i try to uninstall is... E: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Jackaruto> ajehals more info. Install server boot it 20 or 30 times add updates boot it some more leave room and turn equipment off and reboot bingo won't reboot
<edthefox> ktulhu: look here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130034/
<Jackaruto> wait a day or so and repete
<gerzel> Anyone know about sound cards and sound servers?   I need to debug some problems with my new machine and possably pick a dedicated sound card to install to get off of on-board sound
<tritium> xavierg2003: you're having trouble with a game?  Is it in the ubuntu repositories?
<Jackaruto> just when I think things are good
<rnartos> my crontab for user not running.. ubuntu 8.10.. pls healp
<rnartos> help
<Jackaruto> it fails again
<tywashere> Uhm, Can I get some help? :\ (i'm on the live CD) I keep getting this error: ""The resize operation has been aborted."
<edthefox> ktulhu: try a traceroute to any of those ips on my pastebin
<grendal_prime> and jesus for the amount of time ive spent dinking around with wordpress i could have just written my own blog...
<grendal_prime> makes me crazy
<danbhfive> christopher: do you have pastebinit?
<ktulhu> edthefox, yes i can manage by ip i think there is a problem with my dns ?
<koshari> gerzel u got a usb sound dongle for my lappie as the onboard was crap, i jut had to blacklist the onboards module,
<chrispitzer> LogicFan: apt-get uninstall returns "invalid operation uninstall"
<edthefox> ktulhu: BINGO! try using an altenate dns server, I suggest a look at opendns.
<koshari> gerzel  if its a desktop you could likely just disable it in the bios and add a pci/usb one
<rabidweezle> chrispitzer, sudo apt-get remove?
<rnartos> my crontab for user not running.. ubuntu 8.10.. pls healp
<Jeruvy> chrispitzer: remove
<rnartos> y crontab for user not running.. ubuntu 8.10.. pls help
<pinion> apt-get remove
<tywashere> anyone know how to get past the error i'm getting? I cant even install ubuntu ._.
<sholden> Hi everybody... not ubuntu specific i guess, but i have a socks proxy up w/ ssh, but i need to tunnel a second ssh connection through it.  does anyone know the command line option for specifying a socks proxy for ssh to use?
<danbhfive> christopher: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Scunizi> tywashere: I missed it .. what's the error
<ajehals> Jackaruto - so it sometimes survives a power off but not always?
<rabidweezle> chrispitzer, if you are ever unsure of the correct syntax, check out the apps man page like... man apt-get
<tywashere>  (i'm on the live CD) I keep getting this error: ""The resize operation has been aborted."
<Jackaruto> yes
<ktulhu> edthefox, when i conect to another wireless conection near by i can manage to enter via dns name
<Scunizi> tywashere: you trying to dual boot with vista?
<tywashere> nope
<danbhfive> tywashere: maybe its a bad drive?
<tywashere> can we private chat? XD
<Scunizi> no.. better here
<tywashere> okay uhm, well I was recently running wubi, and I decided to install ubuntu (this is on my backup D:\ drive)
<neeteex> Hi there, anyone can help me to sort a bug of video playing on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Jackaruto> ajehals I'm thniking of swaping the two drives around hd0 is an IBM ata and hd1 is and Matrox ATA
<tywashere> So I unisntalled wubi, and when I went to install ubuntu, It kept telling me it couldnt write the changes D=
<rnartos> Please help my cron sched for user... got this in my user crontab   */2 * * * 1-6 /home/user/command
<Jackaruto> but I can't really prove there is anyting wrong with the IBM at this point
<rnartos> but it's not working
<edthefox> ktulhu: it's probably _your_ isp having dns problems. like i say, have a look at opendns.
<kernel09l> cannot connect to winxp share folder from network
<tywashere> any idea Scunizi ? :\
<ajehals> Jackaruto - I'd say it sounds like a hardware issue of some sort, or an issue with drivers for the disks or something related - is the data still on the disks when you reinstall (you can get a shell on the test installer, mount the drives and take a look..)
<Scunizi> tywashere: k.. so you have 2 drives.. in the live cd in system>admin>partition editor  .. try that .. you might have to delete the partitions on that drive and recreate them
<usr13> rnartos: ls -l /etc/init.d/cron  see if executible bit is set.
<Jackaruto> yes I can see the data on the drive from ubuntu live
<Jackaruto> I've even tried to re affrim the grub
<blahdeblah> Hi.  I've just upgraded to intrepid and most things are working well (including multi-monitor under X - yay!)  :-)  However, i can't get icewm to stick as my window manager.  Any ideas how to make this happen?
<tywashere> wait WAIT, D= But D:\ has all of my backup data on it ._.
<rnartos> usr13: cron is running.. I checked via ps -e | grep cron
<Scunizi> tywashere: ok.. then use the same program to shrink the partition that is there then create 3 new ones for ubuntu
<InCrypto> hey ... rythm box wont lemme lissen to my lastfm radio .. any clue why ... i thought it was the gstreamer plugin for .mp3 files..but after installin it..same result
<rnartos> usr13: and added a /etc/cron.deny file as howto said that either cron.allow or cron.deny must exist
<chrispitzer> here's the closest I've gotten to uninstalling the compiz crap so far... http://pastebin.com/d84ca7e
<chrispitzer> any suggestions?
<rnartos> usr13: and in /etc/cron.deny  just add guest as denied user to use cron
<InCrypto> hey ... rythm box wont lemme lissen to my lastfm radio .. any clue why ... i thought it was the gstreamer plugin for .mp3 files..but after installin it..same result
<InCrypto> any suggestions
<danbhfive> christopher: you could nuke the pre-removal scripts
<bullgard4> http://ltt.polymtl.ca/?q=node/7: "Linux_Trace_Toolkit_Next_Generation is a tracer for Linux being actively developed. LTTng includes a set of kernel instrumentation points useful for debugging a wide range of bugs, that are otherwise extremely challenging." What is a 'kernel instrumentation point'?
<Jackaruto> ajehals I don't guess there is any repair programs so I don't have to totally reinstall each time
<chrispitzer> danbhfive: how?
<tywashere> Scunizi I get  "An error occurred while applying the operations"
<zu22> having problem with java can someone take a look at this plz: http://pastebin.com/f7d1dfe88
<usr13> rnartos: are  you sure /home/user/command is valid / runnable command?
<kernel09l> unable to mount location: when trying to access winxp share folder
<Scunizi> tywashere: is this an sata drive?
<usr13> rnartos: executable?
<tywashere> yea...
<danbhfive> christopher: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/[package_name].prerm
<chrispitzer> sounds dangerous.  I'll give it a shot.
<rnartos> usr13:  its chmod 755 and contains  #!/bin/sh  scripts...
<ajehals> Jackaruto - it depends what is broken - i all the data is on the disk and just the bootloader has gone then you can repair the bootloader (does ubuntu allow you to do that in rescue mode?) if everything is gone then I suggest... investigating what's broken or changing the hardware or the OS.
<rnartos> usr13: tried to run it several times before adding in crontab
<Jackaruto> ajehals as far as I can tell all the data is still there
<corey> I forgot the password for my router. If I press the reset button could I lose internet connection?
<tywashere> Scunizi It is a SATA drive...
<lianimator> corey: yes.
<chrispitzer> still no love
<ajehals> Jackaruto - then something is blowing awa your bootloader (which should be sat in the MBR of whatever disk you are booting from...) that is easily replaceable - I suggest taking a look in the forums for a how-to, it is common.
<danbhfive> christopher: same error?
<chrispitzer> "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<corey> lianimator: is it easy to restore for anovice?
<Scunizi> tywashere: there's a couple of things that I can think of that might work.. these are the only two things that I can come up with .. there's probably lots more.. but first you might be suffering the "bug" with reading some harddrives architecture.  the second is much easier to test.  on the first screen that comes up on the live cd, hit f6 and erase "quiet splash" from the end of the kernel line and add "pci=nomsi" then hit enter and attemp
<Jackaruto> ajehals the boot loader is there
<chrispitzer> and ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jackaruto> it never moves
<danbhfive> christopher: can you install pastebinit?
<Jackaruto> but just in case I've sudo grubed it a few times
<Jackaruto> but it never will reboot wiht out a full install
<Pirate-King> can someone help me with a small problem
<ajehals> Jackaruto - how did you check? - given that the bios seems not to be initialising it...
<tywashere> do I restart me pc to get back to the startup screen? xD
<tech0007> !ask | Pirate-King
<ubottu> Pirate-King: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scunizi> tywashere: yes
<lianimator> corey: if you remember your current configuration, you shouldn't have a problem.
<tywashere> okay
<tywashere> I shall be back
<tywashere> alright?
<lianimator> corey: meaning, do you remember your internet username and password?
<karstensrage> can anyone tell me if there is something that cleans out /tmp periodically on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> It's non distructive and easy to try.
<Jackaruto> I check by using a live disk to read my HD and then looked at root/setup
<corey> lianimator: I dont have one. All I have to do is connect a catv cable
<tech0007> karstensrage: tmp clears every reboot
<karstensrage> ack
<karstensrage> i dont want reboots
<danbhfive> christopher: ??  I gota go soon
<karstensrage> ok tech0007 thank you
<karstensrage> that helps
<Jackaruto> ajehals you know ./boot/grub/stage1 etc
<lianimator> corey: that, I'm not sure off.
<Pirate-King> how do you change the skype launcher inthe main menu to point to screenskype.sh?
<tech0007> Pirate-King: gnome or kde?
<Pirate-King> gnome
<lianimator> corey: if your cable connection doesn't require any setup, then you're good to go.
<corey> lianimator: I would really like to try and brute force the password. I want to see what it would take for a script kiddie to hack my router.
<lianimator> corey: you might have to turn on wireless in your router, or something like that
<anahata> is this the room to ask about good ubuntu books or should i go to offtopic?
<Scunizi> anahata: ubuntupocketreference.com or something like that.. also check www.scribd.com
<anahata> i mean which room is good on irc to ask about ubuntu books... the library doesn't have ubuntu pocket reference
<anahata> one sec
<bullgard4> anahata: I don't think that this question should go to #ubuntu-offtopic. --  I know only a recommendable book in German.
<Scunizi> anahata: it's downloadable.
<Pirate-King> how do you change the skype launcher in the main menu to point to screenskype.sh? in gnome
<tech0007> Pirate-King: r-click on main menu -> edit menu
<aetheria> i'm running fsck.ext2 on an external usb drive and getting this: "HTREE directory inode 6930433 has an invalid root node.  Clear HTree index<y>?"  Does anyone know if that will cause any damage?
<lekremyelsew> whats the package for the theme manager
<maxagaz> where is the user config of pidgin in Hardy ?
<anahata> Scunizi: i want a paper book, i can't spend too much time reading online for various reasons... so if i can get paper, then it helps me
<lstarnes> maxagaz: ~/.purple/
<Scunizi> anahata: look at the web site. it's orderable in paper
<anahata> Scunizi: it's ok, i'm just about to ask about books that are already in the library, not books to order online, thanks
<anahata> the books are: Ubuntu unleashed, A practical guide to Ubuntu Linux, The Official Ubuntu book, Ubuntu Linux toolbox, Official Ubuntu book, Ubuntu Linux Bible, Beginning Ubuntu Linux: from novice to professional... just wondering if anyone thinks any of these are good for beginners
<miloman> hi i was wondering if the virtual memory would be set to its max or how i can get to it
<Scunizi> anahata: I enjoyed Beginning Ubuntu Linux..
<TimReichhart> hi guys I need some help on fixing a problem with nagios3 I already posted this on the forums and it seems im not getting any help but here is the post on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1093018
<anahata> Scunizi: oh, ok
<miloman> does anyone know how to see if the virtual memory is set at its max or how i can change it
<usser> miloman, what virtual memory? to what max?
<Pirate-King> hanks for the awesome workaround - but i found it a bit annoying to have a terminal open to run skype.
<Pirate-King> I made two executable scripts in ~/bin/skype.
<Pirate-King> ScreenSkype.sh
<Pirate-King> Code:
<Pirate-King> #!/bin/sh
<FloodBot1> Pirate-King: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pirate-King> screen -d -m ~/bin/skype/SkypeLauncher.sh
<usser> miloman, theres no max for a swap partition if thats what you mean, it can be as big as you want
<TimReichhart> could anybody help me with my problem?
<Pirate-King> opps
<miloman> so its already maxed?
<Dexi> I dont suppose anyone knows of a program that uploads images to a hosting site?
<usser> miloman, you have to give us more context? what exactly is the problem?
<usser> Dexi, your file manager can do it. it supports ftp
<Titan8990> Dexi, depends on what the hosting site has available
<tech0007> Titan8990: +1
<usser> Dexi, i really like gftp though
<miloman> ok u know how there is so much memory on a comp   then there is virtual memory which is how much it is letting the OS to use
<beardbar> if I install the jaunty kubuntu will it update itself as patches are made or will I need to reinstall periodically until it goes stable?
<kamilin> hey
<Dexi> usser, im thinking like imageshack or photobucket, or something
<yubuntu> is nautilus-gksu safe to install?
<usser> miloman, yes. when you installed ubuntu it probably offered you to create a swap partition
<tech0007> beardbar: you need to update, not reinstall, regularly...join #ubuntu+1 for more jaunty questions
<TimReichhart> hi guys I need some help on fixing a problem with nagios3 I already posted this on the forums and it seems im not getting any help but here is the post on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1093018
<miloman> i got it with ubuntu already installed
<beardbar> tech0007, roger thanks
<usser> miloman, if you didnt partition manually, automatic install picks a reasonable size for swap, theres rarely any need to change it
<Dexi> usser: i dont see it in file manager anywhere
<G-Blunted> How do i access my windows parition from linux?
<yubuntu> does nautilus-gksu make you vulnerable to hackers?
<miloman> usser:  then is it normal for my comp to freeze usually bc it thinks it hasnt much memory
<b1n42y> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dexi> G-Blunted: does it not already show up in Places?
<shausam27> is there way to play a avi file that is telling me i need a special player that they need me to download  but it just a lead to danger to my computer
<tech0007> G-Blunted:  use ntfs-3g
<b1n42y> aptitude problem need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/130046/
<knoppix> knoppix questions ok here ?
<media> join channel #blender
<G-Blunted> nah it doesn't show up in places
<tech0007> shausam27: that happens a lot in when I use M$...but not here
<Emm1234> Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can fix an issue where the Ubuntu 8.10 installer seems to take forever to boot? I'm installing on a Mac Pro and if I use the text mode installer, I can see the "loading vmlinuz" prompt. It seems almost as if the CD is only being read at 1x or something odd. I've searched google about this, and I've tried disabling hardware with the boot options listed in the wiki, but nothing so far has helped.
<usser> miloman, no its defininetely not normal
<bullgard4> http://ltt.polymtl.ca/?q=node/7: "Linux_Trace_Toolkit_Next_Generation is a tracer for Linux being actively developed. LTTng includes a set of kernel instrumentation points useful for debugging a wide range of bugs, that are otherwise extremely challenging." What is a 'kernel instrumentation point'?
<yubuntu> does nautilus-gksu make you vulnerable to hackers?
<anahata> thanks and good night
<drcrazy> hi
<drcrazy> it seems my Hardy installation makes my harddrive work every 2 seconds :o/
<miloman> usser: it happens a lot and ik ik not running more than 1gb  which sadly to say is my memory
<G-Blunted> arn't other paritions already somewhere in the filesystem?
 * drcrazy double-checks
<bullgard4> yubuntu: I believe so, yes. But I cannot prove it beyond doubt.
<tech0007>  G-Blunted: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<lstarnes> yubuntu: it may make you slightly more vulnerable, but it would greatly increase the chances of you yourself accidentally messing something important up
<Dexi> G-Blunted: sometimes... i had to configure mine
<G-Blunted> dexi how u do that?
<David_> hello, i have a dualboot laptop with vista and ubuntu
<Dexi> G-Blunted: you have to add it to a file.. fdisk or something
<bullgard4> yubuntu: So I would advise you to restrict its use to short time periods.
<David_> is there any way i can install xp?
<Dexi> David_: you could always try virtualbox
<David_> Dexi i know, but it works slow like that
<miloman> usser:  do u have an answer
<David_> i need it for a couple of programs
<David_> taht wont work under vista
<melik> David_, installing Windows after Ubuntu is not recommended :/
<Dexi> David_: wine?
<bullgard4> !dual-boot David_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<David_> melik, can you tell me why?
<Dexi> windows boot loader screws grub
<yubuntu> can anyone tell me how to share my main menu on samba??
<tech0007> David_: it can be done but you have to recover grub
<melik> David_, Windows boot loader sometimes messes up grub
<drcrazy> nevermind, its my videocard fan that is grinding itself to death :)
<melik> David_, do u have a
<o0Chris0o> The Current ubuntu, is it using gnome 2.24?
<melik> USB flash drive?
<David_> yes i do
<David_> 2gb
<melik> u should look into making a bootable USB windows xp
<melik> sec i'll link you to a guide
<miloman> no i think its ubuntu 8.10
<David_> melik, that would be nice...
<yubuntu> can anyone tell me how to share ubuntu main menu on samba??
<Dexi> 2gb is way too small, melik
<Dexi> imo
<melik> ah 2gb :/
<G-Blunted> what you do after you fdsik?
<melik> ouch
<yubuntu> can anyone tell me how to share ubuntu's main menu on samba??
<David_> how would i go for recovering grub?
<tech0007> G-Blunted: edit your /etc/fstab to mount xp partitions on boot
<melik> David_,  > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<David_> melik, is it still possible for you to link me to that xp usb guide?
<bz0b> how does one permanently switch over to emerald themes rather than using compiz
<yubuntu> how  do you disallow remote  root logins in ubuntu?
<melik> ah sure David_
<melik> David_, http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<David_> thanks
<E1ven> Is there a way to install additional 32 bit kernels in /boot on an X64 system? I want them there for Xen purposes. I can scp them from a 32 bit machine, but I thought there may be a cleaner way.
<lstarnes> yubuntu: in sshd, root most likely isn't allowed by default.  Look for the "PermitRootLogin" directive in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<David_> i just realized something....is it possible to install xp on a 64bit pc?
<lstarnes> David_: yes
<tech0007> David_: yup
<David_> any special procedure or just insert disk and go?
<TeamColtra> David_:  I think there is a special 64bit version
<lstarnes> David_: I believe it's the same as a 32 bit installation
<TeamColtra> http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/windows-vista/compare-editions/64-bit.aspx
<yubuntu> lstarnes, permit root login is nowhere to be  found
<TeamColtra> David_: I didn't really read it but I am pretty sure there are 2 seperate versions... I know for a fact that there was a specific 64 bit version of XP
<lstarnes> yubuntu: look around line 27
<shameel> hi all, I think I'm having flash issues, does this video player work for you? http://www.abroadoffice.net/website-interface.html -- I am on ibex, with Flash 10,0,22,87
<David_> TeamColtra, may i use the 32biut version on a 64bit system?
<TeamColtra> Can someone answer this question either in here or on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1093797
<shameel> I get stuck on "Loading Player"
<David_> TeamColtra, because I only own that one...
<lstarnes> David_: yes
<David_> perfect
<TeamColtra> David_: Yes, you will just not get to use ram over 4GB
<TeamColtra> and all the other parts of 64 bit greatness
<David_> i have exactly 4gb of ram
<David_> wich are?
<TeamColtra> You will probably only see 3.5 or so GB of ram then
<shameel> btw I am on 32 bit... I tried firefox and linux
<yubuntu> nothing, lstarnes
<bullgard4> http://ltt.polymtl.ca/?q=node/7: "Linux_Trace_Toolkit_Next_Generation is a tracer for Linux being actively developed. LTTng includes a set of kernel instrumentation points useful for debugging a wide range of bugs, that are otherwise extremely challenging." What is a 'kernel instrumentation point'?
<TeamColtra> David_: :) I honestly don't know the upside outside of RAM for 64 bit, I am running 32 bit as well... but I hear good things :P
<tech0007> 4Gb of ram is only useful if you're on 64bit
<Guest12581> hi anyone got major k3b problems
<sholden> Hi, I'm trying to get ssh to listen to port 3389 instead of 22, but it's not working
<sholden> it keeps telling me connection refused
<sholden> any ideas?
<Guest12581> I can get it to burn anything plus it wont let me mount a disc in vbox
<lstarnes> yubuntu: add a line that says "PermitRootLogin no" then restart ssh
<apetrescu> sholden, what command are you running specifically?
<sholden> well, from my other box im running 'ssh -p 3389 10.1.1.248'
<sholden> im makign the change in my ssh_config file, but it doesnt seem to take
<apetrescu> Is your server's sshd_config file set to listen on this different port?
<sholden> its still listening on 22
<lstarnes> sholden: did you restart ssh?
<apetrescu> You need to modify sshd_config on the server, not ssh_config
<Dexi> can anyone help me enable my cellphone for vbox? i checked in #vbox and was told since my problem is Distro-specific i should ask here
<sholden> yup, restarted the box
<sholden> oh
<lstarnes> sholden: if not, try sudo invoke-rc.d sshd restart
<sholden> that could be it
<sholden> let me look
<apetrescu> sholden, if that's the case, it's almost certainly your problem :)
<Guest12581> and my user isin cdrom group as well
<lstarnes> er, ssh, not sshd
<sholden> ahh thanks a ton
<bsusa> hello all
<sholden> damn network nazis at work only allow 3389 over the vpn.  setting up a socks tunnel on 3389 on a little linux vm hehe
<apetrescu> sholden, so fixed?
<slippyb> hi , can someone help me with directory permissions - I do know how to use chmod and chown in simple manner - I already created a group in ubuntu and put user names in it.  I am trying to create a directory in which all the users can access and write files to each other, so pretty much means everyone associated with group can modify each others file.  But when a new user creates a new file or directory - the perrmissions come automatic
<slippyb> ally to it
<sholden> yup
<sholden> thanks a ton
<apetrescu> Great :)
<Guest12581> and dmesg shows nothing at least in tail but I think this might be because it is trying to turn on my non-working case fan
<bsusa> im having a little trouble seeing my xp intstall in grub, i see Vista and ubuntu but not xp, is their a way to add it manually through the grub config. Any other recommendations please
<sholden> all this VM needs to do is tunnel ssh... whats the lowest ram you think i can get away with allocating?
<Datz1>  Hi, when I try to download a file with sftp I get "Cannot download non-regular file"     ▒ │AidenL          │
<Guest12581> (K3bDevice::HalConnection) lock queued for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDR___PX_810SA
<apetrescu> Is it possible to specify the --quiet option in a .gdbinit file rather than on the command line or through an alias?
<apetrescu> (for gdb, that is)
<Datz1> │Anyone know how I can fix this?
<apetrescu> Datz1, are you in ascii or binary mode, and what kind of file are you trying to download?
<apetrescu> Datz1, if that's not the problem, the only other thing I can think of is that you're trying to recursively download a dir which sftp doesn't support... use scp instead
<Datz1> apetrescu: I should be in ascii mode, and I am trying to download a directory
<apetrescu> Datz1, ah, that's your problem
<apetrescu> sftp protocol doesn't support that
<Datz1> doesn't support what?
<metbsd> i have ubuntu 6.06, is it good?
<apetrescu> recursively downloading a directury using get or mget
<apetrescu> use scp instad
<apetrescu> *instead
<apetrescu> Gah, I can't type today >_<
<mjheagle8> @metbsd why dont you use a newer version?
<Datz1> really, humm I thought I was able to do it before, I guess I was mistaken though
<metbsd> cuz i don't have it
<mjheagle8> what do you mean you dont have it?
 * Datz1 will tar the directory
<mjheagle8> you can download and burn a new version to cd.
<metbsd> why can i not install older, and update it later?
<mjheagle8> you can do that.
<mjheagle8> but it will take longer to upgrade probably then just install the newer version right away.
<mjheagle8> and there is no reason to use an older version over a new version
<metbsd> ok kubuntu 7.04, better?
<mjheagle8> thats an 07 version.
<Dream> :-D
<mjheagle8> you could use 8.04 or 8.10
<mjheagle8> those are from 08.
<mjheagle8> or wait a month for 9.04
<metbsd> i have 7.04 kubuntu that's latest
<Dream> o?
<Dexi> ooh 9.04 is coming out soon?
<bsusa> could someone tell me the command to find out what sda or hd devices are for each OS
<mjheagle8> yeah, next month.
<mjheagle8> april 23.
<tech0007> am on 9.04
<metbsd> i have too many cd... ubuntu, redhat, mint,,
<metbsd> i hate so many cds
<Dexi> tech0007: how is it
<Xerran> I just installed 8.10 x64 on my spanky new "Dragon Platfrom" :)
<Datz1> apetrescu, thanks for the explanation
<slippyb> hi , can someone help me with directory permissions - I do know how to use chmod and chown in simple manner - I already created a group in ubuntu and put user names in it.  I am trying to create a directory in which all the users can access and write files to each other, so pretty much means everyone associated with group can modify each others file.  But when a new user creates a new file or directory - I want the permissions to come
<slippyb> automatic which are only specified to that particular directory
<metbsd> so what do i do with kubuntu 6.06? throw it?
<sebsebseb> metbsd: CD's heh,  you could just get the ISO's for stuff and run in a virtual machine
<Xerran> sebsebseb your awake :)
<tech0007> Dexi: stable enough, no major breaks whatsoever
<viktorkaz> hello
<metbsd> run in virt machine, why?
<Dream> Dragon
<Dexi> tech0007: id break it :( lol. i'll wait and get a RC i think
<sebsebseb> Xerran: uh yeah
<sebsebseb> metbsd: then you don't need to burn stuff to CD, ok I missed most of your chat
<mjheagle8> @slippyb chmod 777 /path/to/dir
<slippyb> yeah did that
<tech0007> Dexi: really want to break it, but it wont :p
<Xerran> Dragon......
<Xerran> http://game.amd.com/us-en/landings/dragon.aspx
<metbsd> i want to install ubuntu on pc. i already insatlled winxp and redhat..
<slippyb> well i did 775
<mjheagle8> that makes it all good for all users.
<slippyb> as i only want group users
<mjheagle8> oh.
<slippyb> specific group
<ubud> how to execute this "vmware-player-2.5.126130.i386.bundle" file?
<mjheagle8> yeah, that should work then.
<slippyb> but when i go into that directory
<mjheagle8> what's wrong with it then?
<slippyb> and a user creates a file
<metbsd> but one of redhat repository piss me off
<viktorkaz> i have a question about firefox.. i just install ubuntu and well.. when i use FF before to delete a bookmark i just go to bookmarks and then right click and delete.. now everytime i do right click it will just log in the webpage.. how do you delete a bookmarks? :S
<slippyb> and user 2 of that group can't edit it
<Dexi> tech0007: i spend WAY to much time customizing, installing, etc on here, without any type of backup... the risk isnt really worth it to me...
<slippyb> but can read it
<slippyb> i want users who have right to go that directory to be able to modify each others file completely
<mjheagle8> thats what write allows.
<mjheagle8> you should be able to.
<tech0007> Dexi: i've 3x-boot with LFS and xp, so no worries really
<slippyb> so the directory has to have 777 not 775
<slippyb> but user a and user b can both create files
<Dexi> tech0007: :P nice. i dont suppose you know anything about virtualbox do you
<Xerran> any AMD users in the room?
<slippyb> but the files in the directory are in userA.group name as -rw-r-r
<tech0007> Dexi: not really into vm's, too slow, but i got one for opensolaris
<slippyb> so userB can't edit the file created by userA
<gnewb> slippyb: It is a permissions thing, make backups if you allow *any /usr* to modify files.
<mjheagle8> change the permissions on all the files.
<sebsebseb> metbsd: oh triple boot
<shaya> is fglrx not supposed to work in januty?
<sebsebseb> Xerran: lol
<shaya> jockey says its active, but it seems to be using regular radeon driver
<Dexi> tech0007: yeah its slow but im just too damned lazy to install it for real, lol... which i should probably do
<sebsebseb> Xerran: your  machine may be AMD, but there is Intel stuff still in there I think yeah
<slippyb> but can't i create a directory and within that directory only userA and userB can modify each others file when not in use
<Xerran> ?
<shaya> r/join #ubuntu+1
<mistergibson> got a no-sound-in-FF-flash issue, anyone got a sure-fire fix?
<sebsebseb> Xerran: nevermind, what was your qustion
<metbsd> can i triple boot?
<sebsebseb> Xerran: why do you want AMD users?
<Xerran> was just asking if there are any other AMD users int eh room
<sebsebseb> metbsd: of course if you got enough hard disk space
<Dexi> metbsd: you can boot as many as you want
<bsusa> im having a little trouble seeing my xp intstall in grub, i see Vista and ubuntu but not xp, is their a way to add it manually through the grub config. Any other recommendations please
<anki1> AMD with intel stuff sucks
<Dexi> ugh
<Xerran> AMD is awesome
<tech0007> bsusa: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * Dexi is annoyed with virtualbox windows
<paulo> join/ #ubuntu-br
<sebsebseb> Dexi: lol why?
<Xerran> especially the price to performace ratio
<Dexi> sebsebseb: it wont recognize my cellphone
<Xerran> not to mention compatability with Ubuntu
<metbsd> i have 320G
<paulo> anyone knows how to read comics in linux?
<sebsebseb> Dexi: you might be able to configure it to, find out in #vbox
<tech0007> paulo: install evince
<Dexi> sebsebseb: i asked there, guy told me its distro-specific and i should ask here
<sebsebseb> Xerran: your on Live CD?
<Xerran> noo
<Xerran> I could not wait
<gnewb> paulo: I use Ruby for that, but I am sure there are about a gozillion ways
<Xerran> I messed up int he beginning
<sebsebseb> Xerran: you installed?
<paulo> whatś the comand?
<Xerran> I deleted my partitons again in vista
<paulo> ok ok
<tech0007> paulo: whats the file extension of your comics? cbr?
<sebsebseb> Xerran: I  just had an hour brake from computer, but I was around otherwse, if  you had messaged me by using my name, my client would have flashed, and we could of finnished off
<Xerran> then made only the vista partitions I needed and usued the free space for ubuntu
<kernel09l> cannot access shared folders in winxp
<paulo> yes
<paulo> cbr
<Xerran> used
<paulo> i loaded ruby
<gnewb> paulo: Ruby is a shell, it is a very neat shell for doing like what you want, look at ruby.org
<paulo> let me see now
<siegey> anyone has any idea why i get this error when i am trying to build libtorrent?
<siegey> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<tech0007> paulo: evince is installed by default usually
<pavlick19> hi
<tech0007> paulo: 'sudo apt-get install evince' if its not
<sebsebseb> Xerran: Vista hummmmm
<siegey> i already have all the dependencies installed
<Xerran> I just got a spanky new monitor from newegg so I could not wait :P
<sebsebseb> Xerran: maybe you don't need it on there at all except in a virtual machine if anything
<paulo> nothing yet
<pavlick19> i am a newbee and i am trying to install ndiswrapper,  can some one help me
<paulo> evince
<sebsebseb> Xerran: oh I guess Compiz will be fun to do on that :d
<paulo> let me try it now
<Dexi> lmao screw this, im just going to install windows for real on my other harddrive...
<Xerran> Hell yea
<warlord> hi, i have to use ubuntu 6.10 to support a hardware that has driver only for the version of this Ubuntu the problem is  my screen is only 12" and some parts are not showing so i can install properly using the live CD. Anyway got an idea how do I proceed?
<tech0007> Dexi: thats the way to go...
<soreau> So I installed ubuntu with this wubi thing and the windows boot loader loads grub. Can I install grub 'normally' to the MBR without worry?
<sebsebseb> Xerran: have you got seperate home like I recommended?  and so on
<Dexi> does anyone know if it will cause problems to disconnect my SATA harddrive, connect my IDE, and install an OS?
<pavlick19> i navigated to my home folder,
<Xerran> and my Radeon 4850 X2 2GB needs something to do :P
<sebsebseb> soreau:  well  not with wubi I don't think
<viktorkaz> I have a question about firefox.. i just install ubuntu and well.. when i use FF before to delete a bookmark i just go to bookmarks and then right click and delete.. now everytime i do right click it will just log in the webpage.. how do you delete a bookmarks? :S
<pavlick19> then gunzipped the file
<sebsebseb> soreau: ,but a real hard disk partition install it will put Grub on properly
<Dexi> tech0007: i=dumbass validated windows on my virtualbox... now i have to wait a week or w/e to do it again and hope it still works
<pavlick19> but when i make install, i get permission denied
<Dexi> anyway bbl
<gnewb> viktorkaz: Hilite, press Delete
<paulo> nothing yet
<Xerran> all the drivers in Ubuntu worked out of the box for the AMD 790X chipset, NIC and the Radeon video card
<paulo> evgen ruby or evince
<siegey> pavlick19: try sudo make install
<soreau> I know that sebsebseb, I'm asking if it would be safe to install grub to the MBR and dual boot from there (even though ubuntu lives somewhere in ntfs land)
<pavlick19> anyone can help a newbee?
<baz> whats a command line command to echo today's date in a nice format: i.e. Wednesday, July 14, 2009
<pavlick19> ok
<sebsebseb> Xerran: ok I guess they had open source drivers then :D
<Xerran> that did not happen with my intel/nvidia setup
<warlord> anyone?
<pavlick19> is sudo make install a command?
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: what are you trying to install?
<juanbond> Hey guys, I'm sure I'll get a lot of responses, but just wondering what type of video card chipset you would recommend to work with Ubuntu?  nVidia or ATI?
<pavlick19> ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> Xerran: Linux has some nice 3D games and things as well
<tech0007> juanbond: nvidia!
<Xerran> yea, Ubuntu x64 gave me the latest Radeon drivers
<juanbond> nvidia 1, ati 0
<viktorkaz> gnewb: that didnt work for me:(
<metbsd> will ubuntu 8.10 server fit on 650MB?
<Xerran> ATi
<juanbond> nvidia 1, ati 1
<juanbond> :)
<punzada> i vote nvidia as well
<Xerran> ATi works wonders with Ubuntu
<juanbond> oh oh
<ZMR> nvidia
<sebsebseb> Xerran: right, but you don't know what to install yet :d
<evilbug> i'm on xubuntu 8.10 and for a few months i've been having firefox constantly crash on me for no consistent reason. anyone know why?
<juanbond> nvidia 3, ati 1
<tmart> nvidia
<juanbond> nvidia 4, ati 1
<Xerran> my nvidia cards did not work
<metbsd> intel
<juanbond> nvidia is pulling away!
<juanbond> :P
<tech0007> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gnewb> viktorkaz: let me launch one and see how I do it.that is the normal way for me, but let me check
<sebsebseb> evilbug: yes  the unoffical Ubuntu Firefox, likes to crash, on certain peoples computers, my computer being one of them
<metbsd> nvidia 4, ati 1 , intel 8
<aetheria> i'm running fsck.ext2 on an external usb drive and getting this: "HTREE directory inode 6930433 has an invalid root node.  Clear HTree index<y>?"  Does anyone know if that will cause any damage?
<evilbug> sebsebseb: what do you mean "unofficial"?
<siegey> anyone has any idea why i get this error when i am trying to build libtorrent?
<siegey> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<juanbond> allrighty, cool guys, thanks for the insight
<sebsebseb> evilbug: how much RAM do you have?   I mean it's based on the Linux Firefox, but it is not the real thing
<viktorkaz> gnewb: ok thx
<lstarnes> siegey: you likely failed to run the configuration script
<|Kamen|> question on adding noatime to fstab for the main partition (/dev/sda1) is a restart required for this to take effect?
<aetheria> siegey: you'd need a target for make, such as "all" or "install" or whatever.  see the readme/install docs
<evilbug> sebsebseb: i'm on a athlon xp 2.17, 1gb ram.
<sebsebseb> evilbug: I think issues with the unoffical Ubuntu FIrefox, because we have 1GB RAM
<siegey> lstarnes: i already ran /configure
<girl> hyeeeeeeee
<gnewb> viktorkaz: Ok, look in Bookmarks, then organize, expand that, hilight what you want gone, delete
<lstarnes> siegey: did it give you any errors?
<tech0007> |Kamen|: if its the root partition yes
<anki1> Dexi: i dont think so
<siegey> lstarnes: nope, no errors at all
<sebsebseb> girl: hi if you realy are a Ubuntu girl that's great, but if not I guess using that name can get you some attention :D
<|Kamen|> tech0007: thanks, it is
<siegey> aetheria: i read the readme docs and i followed the directions, first was to ./configure then make then make install
<juanbond> the bot just doesn't get me :|
<evilbug> sebsebseb: when i was back on gnome i don't remember it crashing almost at all. actually it didn't do this in xfce either until a few months ago. sometimes it actually freezes my entire system and i have to do a manual reboot.
<juanbond> :)
<viktorkaz> gnewb: ahh i see now thanks a lot
<girl> :)'
<sebsebseb> evilbug: Firefox freeze's the system yeah?
<gnewb> viktorkaz: my pleasure
<evilbug> sebsebseb: yes.
<tech0007> evilbug: i got rid of FF, used kazehakase instead
<sebsebseb> evilbug: yes same issue here, if I have many tabs open,  or I try and do Flash  with Adobe's or Swfdec, or Gnash,  really high CPU usage, and  freeze
<sebsebseb> evilbug: it can really slow down my system
<sebsebseb> evilbug: Firefox can  memory leak and stuff.
<evilbug> tech0007, sebsebseb: i'm thinking of opera or konqueror. opera preferably, what do you think?
<Xerran> I love FF, i think it's one sexy b@#$h :P
<metbsd> IE7 is quite good.
<sebsebseb> evilbug: Opera nah since it's closed source
<sebsebseb> metbsd: IE is the worst broser of all!
<sebsebseb> browser
<Xerran> I agree with sebsebseb
<bsusa> im getting error 12: invalid device requested
<pavlick19> sebsebseb: i tried sudo but after i put in the password i got a message saying NOTE: Windows driver configuration file format has changed since 1.5.  You must re-install Windows drivers if they were installed before
<bsusa> every time i boot xp
<sebsebseb> evilbug: Konq is nice and there's  also  Galeon and Epiphany
<metbsd> IE7 works quite well
<sebsebseb> evilbug: and dilo even
<metbsd> all websites works in IE7
<Xerran> I kicked XP tot he curb today
<tmart> lynx should be in the top 10
<sebsebseb> metbsd: lol you don't know how the web works
<pavlick19> sebsebseb:  what does that mean?
<gnewb> Xerran: ^5
<metbsd> i don't want to know how it works, i want to just use it
<sebsebseb> metbsd: of course all websites seem to work in IE7, but that's, because it has most market share,  since it's bundled into Windows
<evilbug> tech0007, sebsebseb: thanks for the info.
<Xerran> Vista x64 and Ubuntu only for now
<jimdb_> He's a troll
<sebsebseb> metbsd: however IE does not follow the http://www.w3.org web standards
<metbsd> i don't care how it works, i only want it to work
<Xerran> who is a troll?
<inet> +i
<jimdb_> The guy baiting into arguing about is
<jimdb_> Ie
<pavlick19> sebsebseb...
<sebsebseb> I am not a troll :)   I have helped quite a few people from this channel with Ubuntu, and rather well indeed
<kriscolt> i can vouch for seb...
<sebsebseb> IE is worse than Windows!
<rakudave> just drop it guys
<kriscolt> he straightened me out a couple days ago
<pavlick19> sebsebseb i need help please
<pavlick19> sorry to bug u
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: with another name?
<kriscolt> nah, same.
<|Kamen|> how can I see which version of ubuntu I am running?
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: I don't remember,  I guess since I done quite a  few since then
<metbsd> not care how it work, as long as it works
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: help with what?
<trancefat> Hi All, how do i play a video that was made with th indeo codec?
<jimdb_> I didn't say you were. The other guy is.
<tech0007> |Kamen|: lsb_release -a
<lstarnes> |Kamen|: lsb_release -a
<kriscolt> prob
<kriscolt> i don't remember the specifics...
<Xerran> brb
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: what did we do?
<|Kamen|> thank ye both
<kriscolt> i think you pointed me to the ppc backports for 8
<kriscolt> i was still running dapper
<tech0007> trancefat: try mplayer, vlc, xine
<Sa[i]nT1> How do you open up a port?
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: maybe you got the wrong Seb, but nevermind :D
<Sa[i]nT1> I want to stream video from my comp, I need to open port 8080.
<pavlick19> sebsebseb: i am trying to install ndiswrapper
<kriscolt> ok n/m then
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: maybe you don't need it at all
<pavlick19> maybe
<pavlick19> but how come my asus aspire one running ubuntu 8.10 doesn't recognize wireless networks?
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: thank  God I  don't bother with the wireless issues normalley when I come here, which has been pretty often the last week or two.   it would drive me insane doing wireless issue nearly every day :D
<evilbug> sebsebseb: what about seamonkey? would it still have the same issues as ff because it's still mozilla?
<sebsebseb> evilbug: nope Seamonkey seems to work well
<trancefat> tech0007: oh yes i can try vlc
<pavlick19> sorry dude
<jimdb_> That is acer aspire
<sebsebseb> evilbug: Seamonkey is nice as well
<evilbug> sebsebseb: thanks!
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: uhmmmmm
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: Ndiswrapper should be a last resort
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: if no native way will get your wireless working
<evilbug> sebsebseb: ff doesn't act up on my 2.33 c2d + 2gb ram.
<|Kamen|> can someone point me to a download for pidgin 2.5? its not in the repos yet and I needs my icq back
<pavlick19> native way?
<sebsebseb> evilbug: Firefox always seemed to work in Vista on this computer as well,  it's to do with the Ubuntu unoffical version I think
<kriscolt> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: yeah maybe you need an athros driver or something, but you haven't told anyone about your card
<tmart> pidgin.im
<tech0007> !info pidin
<ubottu> Package pidin does not exist in intrepid
<pavlick19> k
<tech0007> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<tmart> epiphony is a nice client to use instead of pidgin
<pavlick19> its an asus aspire one computer, let me logout of ubuntu so i can check
<Dexi> oh..god
<Dexi> dammit.
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: I am no wireless expert
<|Kamen|> crap. all I see there is source and I know jack about compiling
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: I am glad my computer is etherneted :)
<kriscolt> kamen, it's not that bad
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: wireless is slower than cable and can be unreliable as well as insecure
<metbsd> wireless is funfun
<jimdb_> It is ACER aspire
<metbsd> mine is aspire too
<sebsebseb> metbsd: yeah maybe if your going around with a lap top, and going on other peoples connections LOL
<tmart> kamen: try empathy instead
<metbsd> worst laptop ever
<sebsebseb> metbsd: ,because they didn't know how to secure it
<pavlick19> true, but nonetheless
<tech0007> metbsd: whats the best laptop then?
<metbsd> macbook
 * Dexi restarted my computer and it went into a beeping frenzy and took me to the ubuntu boot splash screen, then some error and (initramfs) tech0007 help? anyone?
<metbsd> why you ask this silly question, everybody knows it
<zedster> I need to open a pdf/asp file for work, what do I do to make this works
<metbsd> everybody knows that macbook is the best
<evilbug> sebsebseb: right after i installed seamonkey through add/remove, add/remove crashed. then when i opened up seamonkey, terminal crashed :|
<|Kamen|> naw found deb packages alerayd made :)
<metbsd> mac makes great computer and phone
<sebsebseb> metbsd: oh an Apple fan boy
<zedster> metbsd: Apple makes nothing,fyi
<sebsebseb> evilbug: add or remove heh  use the synaptic package manager or commands
<zedster> but I'm going to assume you were trolling
<jimdb_> zedster: As I pointed out earlier.
<shauno> prom4619w
<zedster> jimdb_: just go in
<shauno> balls
<sebsebseb> !pdf | zedster
<ubottu> zedster: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<zedster> got*
<Sa[i]nT1> I'm trying to stream video with VLC, it works on lan easy, but how to do I open the port so people online can see my video?
<Dexi> I have no idea wtf that was...
<zedster> sebsebseb: I know that, this is a pdf in a .net (asp) architecture
<Dexi> sebsebseb: tech0007: I just cried a little bit...
<baz> how to u i force a command to evaluate? for example i want to open a new note in tomboy with the date as the title, so on the command line i type:  tomboy --new-note date, but that prints the actual word "date"?
<sebsebseb> Sa[i]nT1: VLC that's a good program, but so is banshee for music and video.  well that is the Ibex version of Banshee
<shauno> baz: back-ticks.  `date`
<sebsebseb> zedster: ASP  eww   PHP :)
<justdave> has anyone tried Intrepid on the new Mac Minis that just came out yet?
<soreau> I need to know:  I installed ubuntu with WUBI and the windows boot loader loads grub. Can I install grub 'normally' to the MBR without worry or what?
<deepz> #firefox
<tech0007> Dexi: both your sata and ide drives are in the computer?
<sebsebseb> soreau: I told you before  probably not
<sebsebseb> soreau: if you want Grub normally partition your hard disk properly
<jimdb_> Sa[i]nT1: There is a host file that vlc uses. I don't remember where it is ot the name
<Dexi> tech0007: yes but IDE isnt connected..... ubuntu started now... idk what happened but i did not like it
<nicle> Hi all, how can use the man command in Ubuntu 8.10?
<soreau> sebsebseb: I need a real definite answer with reason though
<pavlick19> sebsebseb: it is Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<baz> shauno, awseom it worked!
<nicle> the info command works
<soreau> reading material
<zedster> sebsebseb: this is to print my tax form from my school, its a server side script (other wise I could change it) that uses .asp to print the info to a pdf
<soreau> link or whatever
<sebsebseb> nicle: if that's a troll,  very nice troll indeed,   ,but yeah just type man in the terminal  or  man program
<tech0007> Dexi: you may want to restart again just to be sure, or fsck
<shauno> sebsebseb: were you also tempted to answer 'man man' ?
<Dexi> tech0007: yeah
<Dexi> idk wtf is going on
<sebsebseb> shauno: nah
<Dexi> firefox wont start
<Dexi> i dont think pidgin will
<sebsebseb> Dexi: Pidgin can screw up in Ubuntu, just as FIrefox can
<nicle> sebsebseb:  in the my system, info works, but man not
<Dexi> sebsebseb: but not xchat?
<nicle> sebsebseb:  example: man open
<tech0007> nicle: havent really used info for the longest time...
<justdave> picking any option off the boot menu on the Intrepid installer CD just tells me "Invalid or currupt kernel image"
<sebsebseb> Dexi: log out and back in again  of your Ubuntu account, that tends to sort out issues
<pavlick19> sebsebseb: it is Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<justdave> but the burn verified okay when I burned the CD
<Dexi> sebsebseb: ok brb
<tech0007> justdave: check the CD first
<nicle> tech000: man command does not work in my ubuntu box
<justdave> tech0007: the CD check gives the same error
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: ok there is probably a driver,  but I am no wireless expert
<tech0007> justdave: its a bad burn...
<justdave> (it won't run the CD check)
<justdave> the burn matches the image file
<nicle> tech000: it just outpu:  Manual page open(1) line ?/? (END)
<justdave> I've burned it twice, and the burning computer did a verify both times after burning and said it passed
<DawnRazor_> guys can you set the update manager to download updates automatically to a specific location that can be accessed by all other lan users to save each user downloading the same each time
<jimdb_> justdave: Could be bad cd drive or ram
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: I think there's atheros driver now yeah
<tech0007> justdave: or request for free CD from shipit
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: yep you got atheros so you won't need ndiswrapper, it's as simple as that
<thelordmortis> DawnRazor_: you could also run an apt-proxy ?
<nicle> hi all, I do installed the manpages and manpages-dev in my system, the man return nothing but "Manual page open(1) line ?/? (END)"
<koshari> DawnRazor upt cacher is what you want
<|Kamen|> justdave: is a usb install an option for you?
<DawnRazor_> checking
<koshari> !apt-cacher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cacher
<thelordmortis> DawnRazor_: apt-cacher looks better than apt-proxy
<koshari> apt cacher is foolproof,
<DawnRazor_> seems to fit the bill
<pavlick19> great how do i get it to work?
<DawnRazor_> seems a shame to have a heap of users all downloading the exact same updates each time
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: I am not sure uhmmmmm
<koshari> DawnRazor just run the apt-cacher server on your primary mackine and edit a file on the machines that update through it
<justdave> don't think a mac mini will boot USB
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: I got two ideas since right now for your issue, this channel is being useless
<justdave> it'll boot firewire though
<DawnRazor_> excellent - thanks a lot guys - I have some fiddling to do :)
<sebsebseb> pavlick19: ubuntuforums.org if it is up may have your issue,   and #linux is a more general channel,  so  likely to get Linux geeks their like always
<zedster> anyone have any idea how to make a asp script work to print a pdf?
<justdave> must have got a bad image, the other mini won't boot it either (and that one's already got Ubuntu on it)
<mediadragon> I need to find some software to my specifications, is there a IRC room for that?
<justdave> disk mounts fine from both Ubuntu and OS X
<tritium> zedster: this channel is for ubuntu support
<sexcopter> hi, can i use regex or something to list files in a numerical range? Like if i have abc01.png, abc02.png, etc, and i want a list of filenames for abc05.png to abc09.png
<sebsebseb> zedster: maybe ask in #Windows since Linux people go there to LOL  or in  #Linux,   uh  kind of troll this, but  ASP is so uhmmmmm  LOL
<zedster> tritium: its on ubuntu off of my school website
<shear_clone> i'm having weird problems with video playback, in Totem, under x86_64. the video will flash with a checkerboard pattern of black squares overlaid on the video. this only occurs when the video is not playing full screen
<sexcopter> (a contrived example to clearly show my question)
<justdave> I suppose I could always try Hardy then upgrade it. :)  got a CD for that that I know works
<tech0007> justdave:  you can boot from the iso from the hard drive...that's how i installed mine
<zedster> Im the client not the server
<pavlick19> sorry
<michaelrose357> ok among the numerous problems I'm having with 8.10, at random intervals applications just stop responding for a while
<justdave> how do you do that, make a partition big enough to hold it and restore to it?
<impybabe> Does anyone here know what would cause the network manager icon to show a disconnected network, but the internet works fine after a sudo dhclient wlan0?
<Flannel> sexcopter: the best way to do it is to list all the files, and then grep just what you want.
<tech0007> justdave: forgot the details..u need to save the iso to an ext2/3 partition then edit grub to boot from it
<sexcopter> Flannel: ah, ok, will try that
<michaelrose357> does ubuntu perform poorly enough to be unresponsive with a core 2 duo 2.4 ghz and 3GB of ram or is this buggy behavior?
<metbsd> maybe your pc is too fast
<sebsebseb> michaelrose357: there seems to be a 3GB  RAM  issue/bug
<sebsebseb> michaelrose357: it's being really slow yeah?
<justdave> hmm, neat, the mouse-button-at-boot to eject trick doesn't work on the new minis
<metbsd> too much ram, remove 1GB should fix your problem
<michaelrose357> very funny
<justdave> works fine on the old one, with the same mouse :)
<tech0007> metbsd: i wouldnt do that
<sebsebseb> michaelrose357: he  may have been joking, but it is actsaully a good suggesiton
<Dexi> that was the most epic fail suck ever.
<Dexi> im gonna go watch tv. thanks for the help guys
<sebsebseb> michaelrose357: ,because there seems to be a 3GB lag  issue/bug
<michaelrose357> sebsebseb I don't understand how that could be so
<snakedoctor1> this mean no one has used the real time kernel ?
<sebsebseb> michaelrose357: a guy that I helped partition his hard disk, was complaining about slow Live CD on 3GB RAM and I was like what nah I don't belive it,  then installed and it was slow as well.  installing the graphics card driver helped, but there was still like 5% lag
<carutsu> hello!
<sebsebseb> hello
<sebsebseb> carutsu: hello
<carutsu> :)
<carutsu> ok, here I go...
<metbsd> why not use vista for 3G ram
<sebsebseb> michaelrose357: do a google and you will find out that other  people have had issues on 3gb ram
<metbsd> if i were you i wouldn't bother
<carutsu> hello everyone!... my laptop is experiencing high temperatures :/ ... and only 1 fan is active (yet all the time)... so I was looking in google and found (and tried) that i should do "echo -n 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/[FAN]/state" well I did it (for all my five fans) but when I cat again all of 'em are shown as off
<zedster> so guys am I sol on getting an asp pdf to work on ubuntu?
<carutsu> also: cat /proc/acpi/fan/C32[4567]/state shows off, off, off and on (i'd preffer them all auto)
<metbsd> linux is good for ppl who love collecting old machine
<sebsebseb> Flannel: I think metbsd is a slight troll,  not that long ago he says IE is the best browser, and now tells a guy to use Vista
<tech0007> :)
<metbsd> hehe linux could get your laptop onfire
<justdave> I bet I got a bad download of this disk image
<justdave> I just queued the torrent of the same ISO I direct-downloaded before, and the file size is 150 MB bigger
<Flannel> metbsd: Did you have a support question we could help you with today?
<tritium> sebsebseb: best thing to do with trolls is ignore them
<carutsu> Flannel: I do ;-)
<sebsebseb> tritium: yeah or make the mods reolize that they are there :D
<metbsd> yes here comes my support question,
<sebsebseb> tritium: I mean ops
<metbsd> will compiz wrok with radeon 7000?
<sysdoc> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<sysdoc> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<metbsd> and i want to triple boot window, redhat, ubuntu and suse
<tritium> sebsebseb: we know
<metbsd> possible?
<krishnan> metbsd: that is very simple
<justdave> should have just torrented it to begin with, but I was in a hurry and the torrent links weren't all that obvious on the download page
<sebsebseb> metbsd: we already told you it's possible
<metbsd> how to do it?
<metbsd> i'm installing 3rd linux, but i don't dare to install grub
<sebsebseb> metbsd: lilo?
<metbsd> it'll crash my mbr?
<metbsd> hahaha lilo
<metbsd> it's shit!
<sebsebseb> metbsd: Windows boot loader?
<laputa> excuse me! Is therer anyone use bugzilla?
<metbsd> no, mbr
<charitwo> !language | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<michaelrose357> does anyone actually have or have had a problem with random unresponsiveness?
<krishnan> metbsd: first install windows, then install redhat, then suse and then install ubuntu. grub will be automatically install. but while installing all the OSs except windows, while partitioning select manual and select the partitions as logical instead of the default primary
<Daimoway> use grub4dos
<|Kamen|> I'm looking for dosbox and zsnes. these are usually listed in synaptic but I've installed a variant build of ubuntu. anyone know what repos I need to be adding for these?
<sebsebseb> michaelrose357: yes there seems to be a 3GB RAM  issue with Ubuntu and then lag
<metbsd> no michaelrose357 im using 500MB and ubuntu is very responsive
<krishnan> I have downloaded Google desktp in .deb extension for my hardy heron. how do i indtall it? Pls help me
<Sa[i]nT1> Can anyone tell me about streaming with VLC?
<metbsd> but each time i install diff linux, it install windows and linux, but no more other linux
<tech0007> !info dosbox > |Kamen|
<zedster> Sa[i]nT1: you want to use VLC to create a stream that other computers can watch?
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1.1build1 (intrepid), package size 654 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<sebsebseb> krishnan: jus click on the deb you downloaded and install or  use the command line
<Sa[i]nT1> zedster: Yes.
<sebsebseb> !grub |  metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daimoway> double click is enough
<ShdwNova> Does anyone know if torrents for Jaunty Alpha6 are available yet?
<zedster> Sa[i]nT1: in vlc go to the wizard and it should be kind of straight forward. The man file for vlc as well as the faqs on their site are great
<|Kamen|> tech0007: universe is enabled. so is main, restrcited, and multiverse
<sebsebseb> ShdwNova: to early
<zedster> so last try before I call it a night, no one knows how to get an asp generated pdf to work on ubuntu?
<krishnan> sebsebseb: thanks a lot. installing is very easy. :)
<metbsd> why the name *buntu
<Sa[i]nT1> zedster: Well, I just want to know what settings should I put? To broadcast to any computer on the net. It works on lan, but not on the net.
<sebsebseb> krishnan: uhmmmmm when did I help with an install?
<|Kamen|> tech0007: and it still aint showing up
<zedster> Sa[i]nT1: you need to broadcast to the external ip and check your firewall settings
<tech0007> |Kamen|: which variant are you using?
<zedster> Sa[i]nT1: its not really a question for this channel
<|Kamen|> easy peasy, aka ubuntu eee
<Sa[i]nT1> zedster: Is there a VLC channel?
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> !name | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Brando753> is there as way to get ubuntu server to recognize a wifi card
<SunnyDP> how to set default settings for an application from terminal ? ie: firefox --defaut-settings ?
<tech0007> |Kamen|: which version?
<zedster> Sa[i]nT1: http://www.videolan.org/support/
<zedster> its on freenode, just look for it
<|Kamen|> tech0007: 1.0 its built off 8.10 intrepid
<metbsd> use ffmpeg for dreaming
<sebsebseb> metbsd: Ubuntu is an ancient african word that means humanity or whatever
<metbsd> u liar
<zedster> SunnyDP: its different for each program, run the program with the -h switch to see the commands
<sebsebseb> metbsd: Hence why their slogan is  Ubuntu Linux for human beings
<metbsd> ubuntu doesn't mean anything
<zedster> so firefox -h
<tech0007> |Kamen|: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dosbox'
<zedster> lawl
<SunnyDP> zedster: thanks brother
<tech0007> hahaha
<sebsebseb> tritium: about time I guess, is he properly banned though?
<tritium> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> tritium: ok
<Brando753> is there as way to get ubuntu server to recognize a wifi card
<tritium> Brando753: typically, it is automatic.  Which hardware?
<rodrigo23> Hi, anyone owns an HP530 notebook in the room?
<|Kamen|> tech0007: ok that worked. so its in the repos just not showing up in synaptic?
<tech0007> |Kamen|: you have to update first before you grab packages from the repo
<|Kamen|> tech0007: I did
<tech0007> |Kamen|: that''s why I like CLI better that gui
<|Kamen|> still wasnt showing. thats what was confusing me. this "easy peasy" is proving to be anything but
<Brando753> here is what i get on ubuntu server install "Your network is probably not using the DHCP protocal." it never asked for a password let alone a network
<zedster> tritium: hi, do you have any idea for my problem. I need to get my tax info from my schools website and its a pdf.asp
<krishnan> is GIMP an equivalent to adobe photoshop. if  plan to switch, is it possible?
<sebsebseb> krishnan: yes it is, but there are differences in how it  does things
<tech0007> krishnan: more or less
<zedster> the form renders before the asp can fill its out
<tritium> zedster: no, sorry.
<sebsebseb> krishnan: most programs are in a frame,  gimp is well you will see
<carutsu> !fans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fans
<carutsu> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<zedster> tritium: thanks, o well
<krishnan> sebsebseb: thanks a lot :)
<sebsebseb> krishnan: you can also run Photopshop CS2 under Wine, but you need to put the windows fonts in there, or the menus  will look odd
<gRunt> Hey all quick question regarding installing ubuntu. I've installed a distro onto a USB pendrive with Unetbootin but because im installing from a demo i dont seem to get the option to set up partitions, while im about to format vista and install tinyxp im afraid it will overwrite my OS, any ideas on the best way to install it so this doesn't happen.
<Brando753> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Brando753> :(
<krishnan> sebsebseb: i hate windows and its package. i use it only to connect my sony digicam and my sony ericsson cell
<|Kamen|> krishnan: google "learning the gimp", you will find many, many, many tutorials. and you'll need them :)
<sebsebseb> krishnan: ok cool,  also there are a few other graphics programs in Linux that are good
<krishnan> <|Kamen|>: thank u very much
<krishnan> sebsebseb: pls name them
<zedster> just don't image search learning the gimp, it won't end well
<sebsebseb> krishnan: find them in synaptic or go on sites such as  http://www.osalt.com and http://www.linuxeq.com
<michaelrose357> I figured it out
<|Kamen|> gah. that is a terrifying thought, and yet holds that train-wreck appeal....
<Brando753> anyone know how to help me
<Brando753> anyone know how to get the server to work with a wifi card during install
<krishnan> sebsebseb: ok i will check them out
<michaelrose357> for whatever reason loose bindings options makes a HUGE difference with newer nvidia cards
<michaelrose357> via benchmark plugin in compiz
<sebsebseb> krishnan: you do understand, that you tend to get software from Ubuntu's servers  yeah?  either graphically with synatpic or the command line
<michaelrose357> my framerate goes from 22 to about 250
<krishnan> sebsebseb: yes i do
<nado> Brando753, you don'tget anything in the network manager ?
<_0x783czar> is there some way I can specify which tty session I want a command to run in?
<snakedoctor1> is there a realy time kernel for 8.10
<snakedoctor1> ?
<Brando753> for server edition
<snakedoctor1> so it will run on server :D
<tech0007> !info linux-rt
<ubottu> linux-rt (source: linux-meta-rt): Complete rt Linux kernel. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.27.3.4 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<euxneks> can anyone help me with this audio problem? :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6880858&postcount=1148
<zedster> _0x783czar: without just hitting alt+crtl+f[1-7]?
<jerry1963> Hey, you guys know how I can get into the aim chatrooms?
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shear_clone> i'm having weird problems with video playback, in Totem, under x86_64. the video will flash with a checkerboard pattern of black squares overlaid on the video. this only occurs when the video is not playing full screen. card is a GeForce 9500 GS.
<_0x783czar> zedster yeah, i want a shell script to be able to specify (oh! and i meant vty)
<zedster> anyone have a good site to test video codec support?
<stormchas2000> shear_clone a question for you  off topic   is shear your last name if so msg me
<shear_clone> stormchas2000, no it isn't.
<snakedoctor1> any of you think using real time kernel is a bad idea ?
<rodrigo23> Anyone knows what packages do i need to make my notebook wireless led work?
<stormchas2000> ok thank you shear_clone    um check your monitor setting to make sure the display setting are set right
<ZykoticK9> snakedoctor1, why the interest in real time kernel?  are you planning on using your computer to control some sort of industrial machinery?  if not, there isn't really much use in real time.
<AzraelAshland> hello
<sebsebseb> AzraelAshland: hello
<shear_clone> all settings look fine to me. anything specific you mean by "set right"?
<AzraelAshland> Umm... I need some help. Specifics: Netbook, Acer Aspire One, Ubuntu 8.10. Trying to figure out how to manually control the fan speed. Already know about the automatic settings. Tried acerfand but it still seems like the fan doesn't turn on when I'd like it to. Also can't see the CPU temp in acpi -t
<chalcedony> i think i have a problem.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/130063/
<stormchas2000> Shear_clone     um I know that for my computer  my screen resolution is set for 1024x768  i know i could go down to 800x600 but anythin smaller and i have problems
<nado> chalcedony, it's : apt-get update
<ZykoticK9> chalcedony, the command is suppose to be "sudo apt-get update"
<shear_clone> stormchas2000, gotcha. No, resolution isn't the problem. I'm always pretty careful to make sure the resolution jives with the monitor/card combo
<ZykoticK9> chalcedony, also, logging in as root is a bad idea and you really should try to avoid it.
<shear_clone> update, though, the problem seems to be related to compiz. switched back to metacity, and it seems to have gone away.
<smpi> cE_LutHu
<AzraelAshland> Umm... I need some help. Specifics: Netbook, Acer Aspire One, Ubuntu 8.10. Trying to figure out how to manually control the fan speed. Already know about the automatic settings. Tried acerfand but it still seems like the fan doesn't turn on when I'd like it to. Also can't see the CPU temp in acpi -t. Anyone?
<chalcedony> nado: right .. working now
<bullgard4> http://ltt.polymtl.ca/?q=node/7: "Linux_Trace_Toolkit_Next_Generation is a tracer for Linux being actively developed. LTTng includes a set of kernel instrumentation points useful for debugging a wide range of bugs, that are otherwise extremely challenging." What is a 'kernel instrumentation point'?
<chalcedony> ZykoticK9: ty
<chalcedony> shear_clone: also ty
<shear_clone> chalcedony, ?
<stormchas2000> shear_clone I was just getting ready to ask you that, compis has alwsome graphics but boy does it mess the screen up for other programs
<shear_clone> stormchas2000, the thing is, I don't want to simply dodge the issue by using metacity. I like compiz, I'd rather fix it.
<SunnyDP> bullgard4: http://ltt.polymtl.ca/ --> this school is in my city :D
<SunnyDP> how to completely remove a program including it's settings ?
<stormchas2000> Shear_clone   compiz is a program that uses alot of system resources, um i have to turn it off when i play certain games, that is the only thing i have found that works
<shear_clone> SunnyDP, sudo apt-get purge <program>
<SunnyDP> shear_clone: thanks, i was using apt-get remove
<xirrin> Hi guys - complete linux newbie here just trying to get my wireless card to work before I pull my hair out. I'm running 32-bit 8.10 and it looks like madwifi should take care of my problem, but I'm not really sure how to work it at all since most of the support links on the website appear to be broken. Is there anyone who might be able to explain to me how to set it up at all?
<sniper0269> anyone know what software is installed on UE linux 2.0
<shear_clone> stormchas2000, i'd be surprised if a lack of system resources was an issue. even so, do you know how to track video memory usage?
<stormchas2000> shear_clone if you find anything let me know. I did find that getting more ram did help, but it still has problems with other heavy programs
<bullgard4> SunnyDP: Congratulations!
<shear_clone> stormchas2000, i've got 6 gigs of system ram, and the usage has never, as long as I've had this machine, gone above 50%
<shear_clone> i suppose it could be videocard memory, but i don't know how to check that
<vinstafari> Hey hey
<SunnyDP> bullgard4: you don't need to congratulate me brother, congratulate yourself
<stormchas2000> Shear_clone  sorry that is about as far as my knowlegde goes   I hope someone else here can help you
<shear_clone> stormchas2000, ty anyhow.
<peabody> is it just me? or is no one talking?
<Flannel> peabody: It's not just you.
<peabody> whew for a second there, I was worried it was my client
<peabody> Flannel: thanks a bunch
<xirrin> Anyone able to help me try and get a wireless card working? I'm sort of stumped and following the walkthough on the Ubuntu help pages doesn't seem to be solving the problem. :-/
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<AzraelAshland> xirrin what type of machine are you using laptop or desktop?
<xirrin> You know whats really interesting
<AzraelAshland> what?
<xirrin> After all this, its been working the whole time.
<AzraelAshland> lol
<SJrX> I just had a MySQL DB basically hogging all the CPU. The machine was logging that it was out of memory, but there was no MySQL logging, nor can I figure out why. The first load average, is the load in the past minute. I'm looking at top, and it was giving a load average >1, but it wasn't showing anything using more than 3% for that whole minute. Ideas?
 * AzraelAshland high fives xirrin
<xirrin> I just clicked on the little wired network icon on accident and *BOTH* of my wireless adapters show wireless networks available.
<xirrin> Had I known to look there in the first place...lol
<AzraelAshland> xirrin: don't feel bad I just solved my own fan problem.
<xirrin> Hahaha
<AzraelAshland> xirrin: and my sound problem.
<xirrin> Excellent :)
<AzraelAshland> xirrin: turns out the sound was muted
<xirrin> Going to reboot and hope it keeps working.
<AzraelAshland> and the fan module was failing to load
<bullgard4> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/index.html.en: "New Sound Theme Support: Sound themes in GNOME are now handled by libcanberra, which implements the Freedesktop.org Sound Theme and Naming Specification." What is a 'Sound Theme'?
<AzraelAshland> lol
<xirrin> Azrael, I'm going to pretend I've never made that mistake.
<AzraelAshland> doh
<xirrin> Wish me luck on the reboot :oP
<AzraelAshland> gl
<AzraelAshland> We'll be here
<AzraelAshland> Anyone in here got experiance with Egalax touchscreens on eepcs or aspireone?
<|Kamen|> question on bind9. is this just a server I can safely remove if I dont plan on hosting other connections, or is it required for my own network connections to function?
 * Dexi had a bad inode... apparently fixing it meant all my pidgin settings are completely reset?
<justdave> yay, the new CD boots.
<melik> guys lets say I have a seperate partition for my boot configuration for ubuntu right
<justdave> redownloaded via torrent, my direct download from the ubuntu.com home page apparently gave me a bad image
<melik> and i want to install fedora onto a seperate partition as well, can i use the same boot partition for both OS's?
<justdave> melik: as long as you mean where you're putting grub, sure.
<justdave> /boot can't be the same
<justdave> (they have different kernels)
<justdave> they can share a grub though
<melik> cant it just store both kernels?
<justdave> oh, actually... yeah, as long as they're named differently, that might actually work
<melik> hmmmmm :$
<melik> think i should risk it :$?
<peabody> grub just reads whatever kernel you tell it from /boot
<Lincid> melik: Each OS will store it's own partition, grub just points two which one you want to load.
<justdave> not sure why, though, doesn't seem like much effort to just make another one
<melik> ah allright Lincid thanks
<false> melik: Welcome.
<melik> false,
<melik> actually
<melik> my kernels are located in my /boot
<TimReichhart> anybody help me with the issue im having with nagios3
<c0l2e> can anyone help with crontab for user here?
<Flannel> !anyone | TimReichhart, c0l2e
<ubottu> TimReichhart, c0l2e: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TimReichhart> may i please get some dang help I been in this chat over a hour and no help yet
<shear_clone> TimReichhart, it happens. Perhaps nobody active here knows the answer. Have you tried the forums as well?
<TimReichhart> i have no help either
<shear_clone> !cron | c0l2e
<ubottu> c0l2e: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<BattleStarJesus>  How do I turn on a toolbar from a terminal?
<AzraelAshland> BattleStarJesus: Please elaborate on what you are trying to do?
<Zaiden> What is the default interface font used in Ubuntu 8.10?
<rakudave> Zaiden: Sans
<Zaiden> Thank you.
<siegey> !aclocal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aclocal
<rakudave> BattleStarJesus: do you mean a gnome-panel?
<siegey> anyone knows why i get a `aclocal not found' error when i try to make install?
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<AzraelAshland> siegy: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=355452 yet?
<rakudave> gladio70: the syntax is "/join #ubuntu-it"
<sharef_> question: why doesnt my Saitek Eclipse II keyboard's num, caps, scroll lock lights work??
<sharef_> they dont toggle when i hit the button, but they work fine when i boot on windows
<wiretapt> watch Alex Jones' film just released today: The Obama Deception
<wiretapt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrpRocaEfQE&playnext_from=PL&feature=PlayList&p=582F24A0E9D9FD89&index=0
<rakudave> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vostibackle> every time I reboot, mousekeys has turned back on... how do I stop it?!?
<justdave> always surprises me when the screensaver kicks in during an install
<Sa[i]nT1> I am trying to broadcasta video with VLC, but i can't get it to be able to be seen by other people, just people on my LAN. How do I get it to broadcast over the net?
<justdave> my first reaction is always "something went wrong" and then I think wait, maybe it's the screensaver and I jiggle the mouse and the screen comes back
<wangwentao> icewm里运行firefox怎么出现错误呢
<wangwentao> 说是什么东西定义不能运行
<vostibackle> it makes me happy that I can see those characters without having to install anything :)
<Sabir> âåðíèòåêîðâèíàìåðçàâöû
<wangwentao> oh i know  i shoud say english
<Sabir> sorry
<wangwentao> is it?
<a770xb> hi is it possible to have a USB modem in ubuntu 8.10??
<a770xb> a WLL USB modem
<Sabir> I mixed the channel # ubuntu and # ubuntu-ru
<Sabir> :)
<Dexi> lol
<x4d_> I'm looking for an easy way to sync one folder to a backup drive in ubuntu and I found conduit, is this my best option currently? Any other suggestions ?
<SunnyDP1> Sabi: funny :D
<mega_> im laughing my ascii off
<a770xb> will someone answer....friggin god dammit......fuckin weirdos....answer u sloweys.....how weird is dis???omg....such losers....dis suxx!!!and ubuntu roxx!!!but u all suck
<Dexi> wow
<Dexi> !stfu | a770xb
<ubottu> a770xb: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Dexi> oh hes gone
<Dexi> i was hoping that would tell him to shut up, not tell him not to use acronyms. oh well
<B3z3rk3r> lol
<B3z3rk3r> :)
<Elone>  lol\
<Flannel> Dexi: It was telling you not to, actually.  If that's why you picked that factoid.
<Dexi> Flannel: good point. I like 'stfu' though. and jfgi. and rtfm. not noob tho...
<josh_> Could anyone help me getting my video drivers working correctly?
<c0l2e> ubottu: I got this script that checks connection to our samba server and mounts things if not yet mounted. the bash script runs well in console.. but I've tried it putting in crontab to check connection and remount every 10 minutes.. but the said script won't run in user level cron / crontab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dexi> josh_: 8.10?
<josh_> Dexi, no, 8.04
<Dexi> josh_: my best answer is upgrade to 8.10 and everything will probably work dandy
<josh_> Sorry about that!
<Dexi> josh_: my best answer is upgrade to 8.10 and everything will probably work dandy
<josh_> Dexi, I tried to install 8.10, but the installer hung up.. I'm a little wary about upgrading.
<Dexi> it worked fine for me...
<Dexi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dexi> in my opinion, 8.10 might has well have been 9.0
<Flannel> Dexi: Version numbers are: year.month
<Dexi> Flannel: for real i never noticed that.
<Dexi> Flannel: i was just going to ask why they went to from 8.1 to 9.4
<J6Dof> whenever i install something i get this error : " /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 is not a symbolic link "
<Flannel> Dexi: yeah.  8.10 was released in October (and it's eight ten, not eight one oh, etc.  You can't shorten it to 8.1) and then 9.04 (nine four) is released in April
<sebsebseb> Dexi: heh  I been with Ubuntu since second release, and always thought the number system was weird, untill the other day when I found out
<Dexi> J6Dof: it looks like you need to remove the .0 but that might not work...
<Dexi> weird system...
<linxeh> Dexi: its a date..
<Dexi> yeah
<linxeh> Dexi: 8 = 2008, 4 = april
<Dexi> i understand, its just odd
<wendy___> how do i extract .rar files?
<Dexi> wendy sudo apt-get install unrar i believe
<wendy___> do i have to buy it?
<linxeh> shrug. version numbers are odd. date based releases make far more sense imo anyway - especially when you have a continually moving target which is just a collection of thousands of other peoples packages
<Flannel> !rar | wendy___
<ubottu> wendy___: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dexi> nope
<J6Dof> Dexi: there is a libSDL-1.2.so.0 in /usr/local/lib/ and its a symbolic link
<Dexi> thats another thing... whats non-free mean. because it seems like it means its not free
<wendy___> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<siegey> anyone knows why i get a `aclocal not found' error when i try to make install?
<sebsebseb> wendy___:  :)  that's a beauty of Linux right there,  you don't need to buy software for it
<wendy___> nice
<sebsebseb> wendy___: even nicer, you don't have to scan for viruses or spyware either :)
<wendy___> oh that i know
<wendy___> i love linux
<wendy___> :)
<sebsebseb> wendy___: your new?
<wendy___> sorta
<wendy___> read alot, just used to gettin cr@ks for stuff in windos, know wat i mean, lol
<bsusa> hello
<wendy___> thats why i asked do i have to buy since in synaptic said nonfree version
<sebsebseb> wendy___: of course :d
<Sa[i]nT1> Anyone know any channels that deal with streaming?
<sebsebseb> wendy___: free means freedom in the Linux world usualley
<Flannel> wendy___: No.  "non-free" refers to the source being free.  You can actually read about the different things here:
<sebsebseb> wendy___: software that it says is non free it means closed source
<Flannel> !components | wendy___
<ubottu> wendy___: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<wendy___> Sa[i]nT1, nope not me
<Dexi> Sa[i]nT1: what kind of streaming?
<bsusa> im getting a error 12: invalid device requested message when itry to boot xp, could someone please assist me
<Flannel> wendy___: (the components page there, second link)
<Sa[i]nT1> Dexi: Video Streaming, i've been trying to get it to work all night.
<Dexi> webcam to a website?
<sebsebseb> wendy___: yeah and  http://www.opensource.org  and  http://www.gnu.org then go to philosphey section and read most of the articles in about free software, that's a good idea
<Sa[i]nT1> Dexi: Such as streaming videos with VLC
<Dexi> ah. no im not sure about that
<sebsebseb> wendy___: free as in freedom not price,  read a bit about that, and you will understand :)
<wendy___> thanks so much
<wendy___> brb
<Dexi> sebsebseb: in this economy, we see free - we think price.
<sebsebseb> Dexi: of course, but that's not what this type of software is about
<Dexi> lol yeah :)
<legolasw> Hi
<sebsebseb> legolasw: hello
<legolasw> Which package I should install to have Nvidia driver for my vga card instead of generic driver?
<legolasw> I have ubuntu 8.10
<bsusa> try NV-NG
<siegey> lego: try Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers -> install the nvidia reccomended driver you see
<sharef_> anyone know why my key-lock status lights done toggle when i hit the relavent key???
<sharef_> num, caps and scroll lock
<Dexi> sharef_: USB keyboard?
<sharef_> yeah
<sharef_> works with other computers and OS just fine
<sharef_> but not with this one
<Dexi> you might need a driver or something
<Dexi> i have a usb keyboard and mine worked right away
<legolasw> I do not know why, but that "Hardware Drivers" does not detect my nvidia cart.
<bsusa> lego: this worked for me http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html
<Dexi> sharef_: do you have USB key and mouse enabled in bios?
<legolasw> Before this I had installed and after some times uninstall-ed the Nvidia driver manually.
<legolasw> thank you bsusa.
<sharef_> hmmm, ill check that, it only started this when i switched from vista to hardy heron
<bsusa> lego: thats ok
<bsusa> im getting a error 12: invalid device requested message when itry to boot xp, could someone please assist me
<Brando753> is there any documentation for using ubuntu server for the first time?
<maxagaz> is there an application to do ghost on ubuntu ?
<Brando753> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<maynghien> khong hieu day la cai gi
<Scooma> !vn | maynghien
<ubottu> maynghien: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  Can anyone help me out with a troublesome laptop?  I'm trying to install 64 bit Ubuntu 8.10, but all I get is friggin' terminal.
<Scooma> maxagaz, what are you attempting to do exactly?
<Scooma> BlackAeronaut, did you install the server or the workstation? what's your hardware?
<js__> join d
<maxagaz> Scooma, i've prepared an ubuntu with some specific configurations, and now i want to copy it on many other computers
<BlackAeronaut> Scooma: installing on a Toshiba Satellite A355D series (AMD Turion x64 Dual Core).  Pretty sure it's workstation.
<ninom> i updated my nvidia drivers to 177 recommended. now when i restart it changes the settings to over 60hz and my monitor cant take it. how to adjust these settings so when computer is restarted everything is ok.
<Scooma> Brando753, https://help.ubuntu.com/pdf/ubuntu/C/desktopguide.pdf
<sharef_> i need a good media player that can be easilly controlled with the terminal
<doleyb> sharef_: mplayer? mpg321 ?
<sharef_> well, i like amarok but it doesnt play nice with gnome
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Scooma> maxagaz, most people just use http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page but there are applications in your synaptec package manager if you serch for ghost
<sharef_> if i could get that working cleanly under gnome i would be happy
<ninom> how to reset changes on drivers update without restarting ubuntu
<sharef_> how do i stop drive icons from showing up on my desktop?
<sharef_> in gnome
<o0Chris0o> is there a addon for konverastion to post specs of your pc?
<Dexi> that was a rather small split
<drsurferrr> where can i find the italian version of ubuntu channel?
<Dexi> o0Chris0o: try #konversation
<o0Chris0o> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<o0Chris0o> Dexi: ty
<Scooma> BlackAeronaut, have you tried running   startx
<neil_d> which package has the tunctl program in it?
<Scooma> ninom, if you've modified any of the drivers the kernel needs you have to reboot, if not, easiest way is to logout/login or restart your shell. with gnome it's   CTRL+ALT+ press backspace
<Slart> !find tunctl
<ubottu> File tunctl found in uml-utilities, util-vserver, vde2
<BlackAeronaut> Scooma: Yeah, and it gives me an odd error message.  Let me boot it up again so I can get that error message for you.
<Scooma> neil_d, have you tried searching synaptic package manager?
<Scooma> Slart,  ah thanks
<MasterZ> Hey guys, anybody know much about mdadm?
<Scooma> MasterZ, a little. this is my cheat sheet:   http://linuxhacks.org/tutorials/jakes_mdadm_RAID_setup.php
<MasterZ> already following that
<c0l2e> how can I add refresh desktop from a script??
<MasterZ> but I ran into a problem
<BlackAeronaut> Scuma:  Great.  Now the damn thing's hung.  At " * Starting powernowd... "
<MasterZ> one of the drives doesn't appear to be working
<drsurferrr> i'm looking for person that speak italian
<Scooma> BlackAeronaut, do you have it enabled in the bios?
<dronix> italiano?
<drsurferrr> yes
<MasterZ> set it up as RAID 5 and when I cat /proc/mdstat I get this:  1953519872 blocks level 5, 128k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [UU_]
<Scooma> !it | drsurferrr
<ubottu> drsurferrr: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<neil_d> Scooma: yes
<YazzY> hi lads
<Scooma> neil_d, no matter :) Slart gave you an answer
<YazzY> any idea where to find the media file played by ubuntu afer you log in?
<BlackAeronaut> Scuma: I wouldn't know what I have to enable in the bios.
<Scooma> Masterz   when you sudo mdadm --query /dev/md0   does everything look good?
<Scooma> BlackAeronaut, you can type sco and press tab to complete my nick ;)   in your bios there should be an option to enable "Cool'n'Quiet" but you can do that another time. has it started yet? have you run startx  ?
<o0Chris0o> whats the best shockwave/flash plugin for firefox? Adobe, swfdec or Gnash?
<disappearedng_> hey everyone
<c0l2e> How can I refresh Desktop from a bash script?
<Scooma> YazzY, are you wanting to stop it playing?
<dom38> hi
<disappearedng_> any1 here knows the shortcut to switch from one Desktop to another in gnome?
<MasterZ> Scooma: Here is hte command I ran to create the raid    sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --chunk=128 --level=raid5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<Scooma> disappearedng_, do you have the little boxes in the bottom right? click on one of those
<disappearedng_> yeah I am talking about on the keyboard 's shortcuts
<Scooma> disappearedng_, CTRL+ALT right
<disappearedng_> thx scooma
<Scooma> MasterZ, yeah and then what happened?
<BlackAeronaut> Scooma: Sorry about that.  No, it's still hung at powernowd.
<Scooma> BlackAeronaut, okay reboot and enter your bios. look for Cool'n'quiet and enable it
<MasterZ> Scooma: everything seems to have worked, but it doesn't look right...
<BlackAeronaut> Scooma:  Right.  Wait one.
<Scooma> MasterZ,  did you format and mount it?
<MasterZ> have not gotten to that step yet
<beardbar> hi guys, just trying to install kubuntu, been following the guides and googling like mad but I seem to keep hanging on step 3 of 6, the keyboard selection, i hit continue and a pop comes up, does some file extraction, then it seems to sit and hang.
<MasterZ> formated the hdd's then ran the mdadm --create command
<BlackAeronaut> Scooma:  Huh.  It's pretty quick to shut down properly on the three finger salute.  Guess it wasn't totally locked up.
<Scooma> MasterZ, yeah you need to format it and then mount it :)   sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0  i think?
<Scooma> BlackAeronaut, nah it was wanting the hardware to repond properly first before continuing. it's important to get that part right so you can ensure the proper use of your CPU
<Scooma> i hope you're gonna finish your dns prob and make it for drinks yo
<Scooma> erk
<MasterZ> but the mdadm --query /dev/md0 shows that one disk is a spare (when there are no spares) and cat /proc/mdstat shows that  3 disks are being used of 2 required (that should be 3 of 3) and it shows [UU_] which means the third device is having a problem
<YazzY> Scooma: no, i want tyo replace it witrh something else
<BlackAeronaut> Scooma: No such setting in my bios.
<Scooma> MasterZ,  yeah cos your command had level=raid5 instead of  level=5
<MasterZ> hmm, then that how to is wrong :Pj
<c0l2e> how can I refresh Desktop from console?
<Scooma> YazzY, you can change it by opening Sounds... System->Preferences->Sound and looking at the Sounds tab...
<MasterZ> but mdadm docs show it hte way you did... thanks for pointing that out
<Scooma> BlackAeronaut, nothing about power management?
<MasterZ> now how do I remove this raid so I can rebuild it?
<Scooma> MasterZ,  just re-run the command ;)
<MasterZ> k, thanks Scooma
<YazzY> Scooma: sweet, thanks
<Scooma> MasterZ,   if it says "no no" then you need to use something like:  mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/hdc1
<Scooma> MasterZ,  replace hdc with your disk [of course]
<Guest59186> OK I understand the change in the kernel from hda to sda but things are starting to get ridiculous, when I install on an i865 (intel chipset) mobo with a pata hd and a sata hd
<Scooma> c0l2e, what do you mean?
<MasterZ> running the command, didn't add the superblock
<BlackAeronaut> Scooma: Not much - Toshiba laptops these days leave most of that to software control.  The only thing we got for power is an option to awaken from standby when the battery level reaches critical level.
<Scooma> Guest59186, yes, hdX is for older IDE and sdX is for SATA
<Scooma> MasterZ,  ah i think they're added when you format (ie. mkfs)
<MasterZ> Scooma: I see the same thingj
<YazzY> Scooma: one more thing, on opensolaris i could use the Workspaces panel and drag windows to different workspaces but i cant do that in ubuntu, i need to right click on a window and chose "move to another workspace". Any idea how to acticate that?
<MasterZ> then this document i'm following needs help lol
<Scooma> YazzY, i think you need to activate the compiz module that allows window dragging? System->Preferences->Compiz config manager?
<Guest59186> Scooma, pm
<null> hey, so i can't modprobe modules if they're compiled-in, right?
<MasterZ> it says to run mdadm --create, then cat /proc/mdstat, tehn format the array
<Guest59186> or offtopic
<Scooma> Guest59186, please don't pm me. just write it in the channel thanks
<Scooma> Masterz   when you sudo mdadm --query /dev/md0   does everything look good?
<Guest59186> Scooma, kay I am just trying to word my question/complaint better
 * Guest59186 is writing on paper
<Scooma> Guest59186, just throw it out there
<MasterZ> no... shows md0 raid 5 3 devices 1 spare..
<Guest59186> yes but i have to reword it better
<Scooma> MasterZ,  maybe the chunk had something to do with it?
<ibuffy> i need help, things worked well upgrading from 6.06 (the only live cd i have) to 8.04, but after upgrading 8.04 to 8.10, the login screen doesn't respond to my mouse or keyboard. the only keyboard commands i can use are ctl-alt-del to reboot or ctl-alt-f<1-10> to use a virtual terminal. please help me
<MasterZ> hmm, shows disk 1 active sync, disk 2 active sync, disk 3 spare rebuilding
<Scooma> MasterZ,  try again without the chunk, exactly as it has it in the cheat sheet
<MasterZ> i can change the chunk size but mdadm wiki suggests 128 is best for raid 5
<MasterZ> okay
<Scooma> MasterZ,  oh that's okay.
<Scooma> MasterZ,  it's building the checksum stuff
<MasterZ> then why does it say spare?
 * BlackAeronaut waits patiently.
<Scooma> MasterZ, *shrug*    you did it right I thought?
<MasterZ> hmm, the status is recovery....
<MasterZ> finish=17158.6min
<MasterZ> ouch
<o0Chris0o> whats the file name for the restricted driver
<Scooma> MasterZ, yeah that's when it builds the checksum stuff. just gotta wait ;)
<MasterZ> so you think that in 17,158.6 minutes it will look normal?
<Scooma> o0Chris0o, which one?
<Guest59186> Scooma, ok when I installed with ubuntu on that chipset why clearly ide primary master should be /dev/sda but it is /dev/sdb now and the sata drive which is sata ide 3 should be /dev/sdb but is /dev/sda which really %^&* up grub in the installer now
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. so now what?
<o0Chris0o> extras
<o0Chris0o> Scooma: restricted extras, sorry
<beardbar> is there a good tutorial on what I should set my partition sizes too. I have a 250gb partion to work with.
<Guest59186> Scooma, this has only been happening since installs from 8.10 on and when I don't touch  the drives at all and install debian it is the way I said it should be
<null> i'm using the eeepc-lean kernel, btw
<Scooma> o0Chris0o,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest59186> Scooma, now I am on another pc which has a similar IDE (pata) and (sata) sharing mobo and windows is clearly the first hd in the box and linux is second and I always set them up like this
<Guest59186> should I be just posting this in the channel not to someone in specific
<illumin8> Guest59186: we see the messages if posted to specific or not.
<Guest59186> anyway by having these hd disks setup like this I have ALWAYS installed grub at (hd0) and been able to boot both win and lin
<illumin8> Guest59186: they are just highlighted to a target user if name preceeds.
<illumin8> Guest59186:  I recently came in can you sum up your problem?
<Guest59186> now something has definitely changed in how the ubuntu or just plain kernel detects hd s
<simplexio> Guest59186: you should use UUIDS or labels, linux dosn't guarantee that order is allways same
<Guest59186> illumin8, can you scroll back I will try again if u need
<Guest59186> simplexio, you cant do that during install
<illumin8> Guest59186: again i just joined the channel and my first message was your response to scoma
<Guest59186> ok one sec cig time
<Neaai> Hi. I have a pc with a Core2 Quad Intel. As it's a 64 bit processor, I was to download the 64 bit ubuntu cd from the site. But the filename to be saved has a name like "ubuntu-amd64.iso".   Is that AMD part of the name signifficant, when what I have is an Intel cpu ?
<crdlb> Neaai: it's the same thing
<illumin8> Neaai: how much ram do you have on your system
<simplexio> Guest59186: i didnt get what was the problem
<Neaai> illumin8: 4G
<illumin8> Neaai: yep same thing.
<Neaai> crdlb: then i guess that's what will get
<rww> Neaai: the 64-bit architecture used by Core 2 was originally designed by AMD, and they named it amd64. I have a C2Quad and run it and it works fine :)
<Neaai> illumin8: ok. commencing download
<Neaai> rww: nice nice :D
<adelie42> I have a dual monitor setup using twinview and I recall there being a way of setting up virtual screens that will allow windows when maximized to fill a predefined area. any help on locating a guide?
<stabler> on my ibex box it reports 4 active users all of them are my username
<illumin8> Neaai: reason i asked the ram is because 32 bit performs better evenif you have a 2 core system if you are under 4gb :)
<stabler> is this bad?
<mefisto__> Guest59186: /boot/grub/device.map can be edited so that your disks appear in whatever order you want. grub tries to get it right but it's not easy when there is a mix of disk types
<rww> stabler: Nope. It reports an active user for each terminal you have open, plus one for your login session... that number's very misleading :)
<crdlb> adelie42: that should happen automatically
<crdlb> adelie42: however, due to the way twinview works, it'll only occur if you have both monitors plugged in when X starts
<stabler> rww: thanks alot... it had me scared.. that makes sense
<Neaai> illumin8: oh? I didn't know that
<Guest59186> kay back
<illumin8> Neaai: indeed, but with your ram you should enjoy 64 bit :)
<adelie42> crdlb: right now when windows are maximized, they span both monitors
<illumin8> Guest59186: backscroll, mefisto__ had a message to you.
<chalcedony>  I have monitor setting problems : http://paste.ubuntu.com/130076/
<wedwd> hello everybody, how to enable reiserfs support in ubuntu?
<adelie42> which I thought was the default cause twinview makes X think there is just one big monitor
<wedwd> is it normal that reiserfs is not even shipped as module or apt-get'able module? it has been a standart for years
<crdlb> adelie42: there is an Xinerama extension used by the merged screen implmentation to tell apps where the physical monitors are in the screen
<Guest59186> mefisto__, that not the point this is the girlfriends parents computer, I have had windows on hda sda (ide primary master for a long time) but have frequently changed distros on sata 0 or ide 3
<chalcedony> adelie42: i like my two monitor setup.., just the settings are driving me mad.
<Frogzoo> wedwd: I'm not sure reiser is even shipping these days, since reiser went down
<wedwd> anyway, do i really have to compile a kernel to get ubuntu to mount my reiserfs partitions?
<Guest59186> and have never had to change where grub is installed
<Guest59186> till 8.10
<wedwd> Frogzoo: i'm sure it is, download any kernel to see
<Frogzoo> wedwd: the bigger problem is that reiser is no longer under development
<Guest59186> its ALWAYS been (hd0)
<crdlb> adelie42: this was originally invented for Xinerama (hence the name), but xinerama was not dynamically configurable (ie hotplug), so XRandR 1.2 had to make some changes to the protocol to make it work dynamically
<wedwd> Frogzoo: that's what you say
<adelie42> xenarama has its own problems. I would really like to use the twinview options
<crdlb> adelie42: nvidia has not adopted those changes in twinview :/
<Frogzoo> wedwd: it's what I've heard..
<adelie42> hmm...
<Guest59186> the is layer of dust on the drives to prove they have not been altered
<wedwd> Frogzoo: you should not believe anything poeple tell you
<wedwd> Frogzoo: it's open source, other programmers can maitain it you know
<Frogzoo> wedwd: quite right
<adelie42> so virtual screen spaces are only in xinerama?
<stabler> i need to restart for updates but dont want to ruin my uptime... lol
<Guest59186> now I have to install grub to (hd1)
<stabler> :(
<wedwd> Frogzoo: then, what b-tree-ish FS does ubuntu recommand?
<Guest59186> this does not happen with any other distro
<Frogzoo> wedwd: can other programmers maintain reiser's code?
<P4r45|73> hi
<wedwd> Frogzoo: of course, it's release under GNU license
<P4r45|73> =)
<crdlb> adelie42: no, twinview uses Xinerama hints too (they call it 'fakerama' colloquially)
<wedwd> Frogzoo: what do you want to maintain a FS that has been working for 15 years?
<edscho> Hi -- does anyone know what the + in this ls permissions field means: "drwxrwxrwx+" ?
<wedwd> Frogzoo: even if you were talking about reiser4 that would be wrong
<crdlb> adelie42: but they don't enable it unless there are two monitors plugged in when X starts
<Guest59186> in fact when I install slackware it calls the windows drive (pata primary ide master) /dev/hda and the sata drive /dev/sdb which is way better imho
<wedwd> because third party developers work on it, and develop plugins.... anyway, do i have to compile a kernel to mount a reiserfs partition?
<adelie42> crdlb: don't plan on unplugging them
<crdlb> adelie42: so you started X with both plugged in? :/
<mefisto__> Guest59186: so what's your point? that you don't want ubuntu but prefer slackware?
<wedwd> Frogzoo: it's cool that ubuntu ships a tainted kernel to make things "easier", but open source standarts should be supported, at least with apt-get install reiserfs-modules ...
<Guest59186> the reason I am saying this is a thing it is a bug in the installer (this happens with jaunty as well)
<Guest59186> and will break many ppls boxes that have an ide and sata mobo
<adelie42> crdlb: yes, then used nvidia-settings to get it setup with twinview
<Guest59186> that do not know how to configure grub
<simplexio> wedwd: ? me thinks that reiserfs is in ubuntu kernel
<crdlb> adelie42: hrm, maybe if you restart X now, it'll work
<sebsebseb> murderfs
<illumin8> edscho: i have a link that may explain it, looks like its due to ACL shares in samba
<Guest59186> mefisto__, no that is not what I am saying
<wedwd> simplexio: root@wedwd:~# modprobe reiserfs
<wedwd> FATAL: Module reiserfs not found.
<edscho> illumin8: thanks!
<illumin8> edscho: http://www.mail-archive.com/gnhlug-discuss@mail.gnhlug.org/msg15620.html
<illumin8> edscho: take note of the replies
<Guest59186> unless I have missed something that has changed
<wedwd> running 2.6.24-19-lpia, i think that is ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 i ignore
<Guest59186> in the way installs go with ubuntu
<simplexio> Guest59186: just like before... if you are making basic install. you install grub to one of your harddrives, then you tell bios to use it as first
<edscho> illumin8: interesting -- but my filesystem is ext3!
<wedwd> simplexio: mount: unknown filesystem type 'reiserfs'
<gloom_> hi there
<mefisto__> Guest59186: but it's difficult for grub to read minds and just know how you want your disks arranged. unless we go back to hda and sda names for disks. maybe there should be a question about it in the installer. maybe there is but it's not very prominent and easy to miss. file a bug and maybe someone will do something about it
<wedwd> sorry, i know its not the distrib i need but i got it pre-installed on a cd-less machine so i need to mount my reiserfs stuff to overwrite /
<illumin8> edscho: indeed but its possible the error could happen on any type of fs
<illumin8> edscho: from what i can tell its directly related to samaba shares in the conf file.
<simplexio> wedwd: intresting.. i installed ubuntu way back to reiserfs root, but again i use my own kernel so probably they have dropped support or something
<gloom_> I'm using virtualbox 2.4.1 with ubuntu 8.10 as host, and Xp as guest. It seems impossible to get 1024x600 in the guest (xp) although I have installed the Guest additions. Has anyone fought with this?
<deepz> when i try to open my application within firefox but firefox crashes on first usage. anyone knows why?
<deepz> when i try to open my application within firefox ,firefox crashes on first usage. anyone knows why?
<simplexio> deepz: try run firefox from console, attleast you see error
<sebsebseb> gloom_: try #vbox
<Guest59186> mefisto__, it has done it fine for years until now I have put ubuntu same hardware config since edgy and no problems till now, so I am asking here to see of there way a major change before I report it as a bug
<simplexio> btw.. my firefox crashes too in few seconds after start to segmentation fault
<wedwd> simplexio: i've got my kernel on my reiserfs partition
<gloom_> sebsebseb, ok, thx
<edscho> illumin8: i don't have any samba shares on my machine. i've just found some info online though: it might be ACLs. Thanks for the pointer though.
<illumin8> edscho: while your reading on it also read this ubuntu on the same issue.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837605
<Guest59186> simplexio, I not all boards do that
<sebsebseb> gloom_: np bye
<wedwd> indeed that's very interresting, i though i'd have a laptop supporting GNU/Linux because it ships with ubuntu, but it only supports Linux because it requires a proprietary driver
<mefisto__> Guest59186: well all disks are /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc, so I suppose that's a major change
<illumin8> edscho: indeed thats what i was saying, ACLs could have been enabled hope that directs you properly :)
<deepz> simplexio: on console it works fine, it crashes when i open it in gui menu icon
<simplexio> Guest59186: what i seens its pretty much standard way to handle sata/pata drives nowdays, example in my desktop it allways cycles all sata drives in every boot what was a turn out to be b in naother boot and then c
<Ispci> anyone here familiar with mixmaster?
<simplexio> deepz: well.. call it feature and start it from console.. :) and that is strange
<Guest59186> mefisto__, but I have been doing these installs since that major change (can't remember when the kernel called all drives sdx)
<wedwd> Ispci: the windows thing?
<edscho> illumin8: thanks
<Ispci> wedwd: no the unix remailer
<EruditeHermit> hi, what should LD_LIBRARY_PATH be for a 64bit installation of Ubuntu? mine says /usr/lib32 and that is worrying me
<Guest59186> simplexio, I have a gigabyte board at home that has an ok bios (misses some things) but shares this ide & sata config but you can not tell it which drive to boot first only just to use a hd instead of something else
<mefisto__> Guest59186: so the issue is the install process, right? it's easier to screw up now than it used to be (at least in one way). file a bug and the ubuntu installer might improve
<DinkyDogg> Hey there. I accidentally removed my admin user (not root, just my usual user) from all his groups on my install of Ubuntu Server. Any easy way to put him back in all the important groups, like the sudoers one?
<edgimar> If I mount a SAMBA share via the Places->Connect to server menu-option, is there a way I can access it via the filesystem (i.e. is it mounted somewhere on the regular filesystem?)?
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. i'm using an eee pc with the eeepc-lean kernel on 8.10. what else can i try?
<deepz> simplexio: Is it a problem of plugin initialization?
<simplexio> Guest59186: i think hd0 is allways bootable one
<Guest59186> right I was just making sure I didn't miss something for why this has changed. like when I missed the change from /dev/hdx to everything sdx
<Guest59186> ok will file
<anto9us> DinkyDogg, this is what I'd try, start up in recovery mode and add your user to the adm group in /etc/group
<Guest59186> thanks didn't mean to seem b^tch&
<Brando753> is there a way for me to use my wifi card on ubuntu server?
<Guest59186> just way a huge headache
<Guest59186> -way + was
<DinkyDogg> anto9us, i have a root user account i can use to re-add my guy to groups, i just wasn't sure which ones to re-add him to
<DinkyDogg> i'm looking at my main user on my desktop ubuntu install and adding him to those
<jigp> im using brasero.how to burn .iso.gz? if I open brasero, I cannot see the .iso.gz..
<DinkyDogg> that'll probably do it
<rocco> is there a quick way to load a "default" LCD monitor?  I have loaded glx on an NVIDIA Geforce 2 MX 440 64MB 3D Card but everytime I enable drivers I get out of range attempting 85 hz/255.9 Khz...
<rocco> My LCD Monitor is "unknown"
<DinkyDogg> rocco, this is a phenominally frustrating problem
<Brando753> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DinkyDogg> rocco, most likely, the EDID data for your monitor is corrupted
<rocco> ]it's a repeat for me...
<rocco> i think never was any
<rocco> new load
<rocco> 8.1
<Brando753> is there a way for me to use my wifi card on ubuntu server?
<talntid> yes
<talntid> its the same
<DinkyDogg> rocco, absent or corrupted EDID data is my guess, take a look through your nvidia driver log for EDID info
<Brando753> ?
<lspcl> who had that brasereo question, i got DC;d
<rocco> where is log? etc/x11?
<rww> Brando753: There are command-line instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<DinkyDogg> rocco, "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<rocco> Dinky: looking
<DinkyDogg> rocco, try grepping for "EDID" or "Edid" or "edid" or something
<DinkyDogg> btw, is there a way to grep for stuff non-case-sensitive?
<lspcl> Dinky: grep -i
<DinkyDogg> lspcl, thanks
<lspcl> Dinky: (ignores case)
<DinkyDogg> rocco, try "grep -i edid /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<rocco> (II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...
<rocco> (II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
<rocco> (II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.
<rocco> (II) NV(0):   ... none found
<rocco> (II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...
<rocco> (I
<FloodBot1> rocco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DinkyDogg> rocco, i'm no expert, but that looks to me kind of like it's not finding an EDID
<o0Chris0o> I can't find samba so I can view my network
<illumin8> rocco you said you installed the nvidia restricted?
<rocco> (II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...
<rocco> (II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...
<illumin8> rocco because that "nv" shows that you are using the ubuntu default nvidia drivers.
<DinkyDogg> rocco, EDID = "Extended Display Identification Data", which is the plug n' play data that tells your video drivers stuff like monitor resolutions, refresh rates, etc.
<DinkyDogg> rocco, without the EDID, nvidia drivers get very confused
<rocco> that's why the LCD is "unknown"
<DinkyDogg> rocco, that's my guess
<lspcl> u try installing drivers via envy?
<DinkyDogg> rocco, in theory, there are workarounds, you should be able to tell the drivers to read the EDID from a file, but i've had no luck getting that to work
<rocco> no kiddin??  Is there a way i can take a generic profile & lie to it or something forcing 1024x768x72hz?
<DinkyDogg> rocco, you can hand-craft an edid and try to force it to read it from a file
<DinkyDogg> rocco, but this is a real pain in the ass
<rocco> restricted 96 - yes...
<DinkyDogg> rocco, i ended up paying a guy who was selling an identical monitor on ebay to send me the edid for it
<DinkyDogg> rocco, a week after i fixed my monitor's EDID it died for good
<DinkyDogg> rocco, a broken EDID is a real pain
<rocco> i did an xorg reset to get my screen back.
<DinkyDogg> rocco, http://www.geocities.com/jgeneedid/
<illumin8> are edids specific to each monitor like part numbers or general
<illumin8> if they are general perhaps a google of the monitors edid would result in one?
<DinkyDogg> illumin8, they're generally specific to the monitor model, but not to each monitor itself
<DinkyDogg> rocco, what model of monitor are you using?
<rocco> SOYO 17" LCD
<DinkyDogg> got a model number?
<rocco> got what i paid for ;)
<rocco> MT-NI-BLAH BLAH...
<DinkyDogg> rocco, find the full model number and google for an EDID for it
<DinkyDogg> rocco, it's weird that there is no EDID at all
<rocco> MT-NI-DYLM1788
<antoine> I think I'm gonna die. When will some supergeek fix all the sound issues in ubuntu
<DinkyDogg> rocco, no luck on google :/
<antoine> it's unbearable
<rocco> NO surprise...
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  I've been having trouble installing 64-bit Ubuntu 8.10 onto a Toshiba Satellite A355D (AMD Turion X2 64-Bit).  It never finishes the install - it just gives me Terminal.
<o0Chris0o> how do I enable samba?
<antoine> this one will definitely be my heroe
<DinkyDogg> antoine, there are so many audio systems for linux that it makes it real hard for devs to get audio working consistenly across distros
<rocco> It worked on 8.04... will keep searching for someone who already solved or worked around...
<DinkyDogg> rocco, good luck
<rocco> ok thx
<antoine> DinkyDogg: yeah.. I suppose the problem is not obvious to solve, definitely
<antoine> but then again, I can't have several software using the sound system at the same time, or anyways if I can it strongly depends on the order in which I launched them
<antoine> it's incredible...
<shoaib> I am trying to install xf86-video-intel-2.6.0 downloaded from intellinuxgraphics site for my VAIO FW230J/H, I am getting this error message on configure. See: http://pastebin.com/m1e796e32
<illumin8> rocco: possible to use 8.04 live cd to get the Xorg.log and do a comparison?
<DinkyDogg> antoine, agreed, sound in linux is a real pain
<antoine> I really love linux
<antoine> but I work in sound industry
<DinkyDogg> illumin8, rocco, this is a good idea, see if it's still unidentified in 8.04
<antoine> I heard this can be fixed by buying some external hardware ?
<o0Chris0o> you can always dual boot antoine
<DinkyDogg> antoine, dunno
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. i'm using an eee pc with the eeepc-lean kernel on 8.10. what else can i try?
<antoine> o0Chris0o:  well, yeah, for sure
<kernel> ?
<antoine> but I'm really involved in creative commons and such things, it would be great to switch for good
<antoine> I would give money to a project trying to code universal drivers for linux or such things, is there some thing like this ?
<gizmo> i/dd?: maybe but would have to reload an 8.04 to do it...
<DinkyDogg> gizmo, highlight us when you talk so we see your messages
<DinkyDogg> gizmo, boot from an 8.04 cd and see
<gizmo> i'll take a look in another system & see if it has the same card may be an FX5200...
<beardbar> Hi guys, what to do if I restarted and now I boot to a terminal window login rather then kde?
<dronix> ctrl+F2
<BlackAeronaut> Help!  Trying to install Ubuntu 64-Bit 8.10 onto a Toshiba Satellite A355D series laptop (AMD Turion x2 64-Bit) - installation never finishes, it just dumps me into Terminal.
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, does it give you any sort of error or status message?
<gizmo> DD: don't know about highlight - i'm rocco
<DinkyDogg> gizmo, when i say highlight, i mean include my name in the message, like i do for you. In most clients that'll highlight the line so it stands out
<quibbler> !samba | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<illumin8> gizmo: he means to preceed the statements with a name :)
<BlackAeronaut> DinkyDogg: Negative.  Just the prompt: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, that's weird. Dunno what to tell you.
<BlackAeronaut> DinkyDogg: Tried running startx, but I get a weird error.
<rocco> dinkydogg, ok will do... never used a client with that feature...
<DinkyDogg> rocco, xchat ought to do it.
<illumin8> BlackAeronaut: possibly a dirty or corrupted install disk?
<BlackAeronaut> illumin8: Don't think so.  Downloaded recently directly from Tokyo.  I'm in Yokosuka.
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, there's your problem. USA is where it's at :)
<BlackAeronaut> DinkyDogg: They got the best servers here in Japan, dude.  :p
<BlackAeronaut> Not to mention some of the best infrastucture./
<beardbar> im getting a kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot... and then a login prompt.
<illumin8> BlackAeronaut: are you running the livecd now?
<beardbar> I installed nvidia drivers and then restarted  so not sure what to do from here to get back in to kde
<BlackAeronaut> illumin8: Negative.  This is after an instal from within Windows.
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. i'm using an eee pc with the eeepc-lean kernel on 8.10. what else can i try?
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, i've never used the windows install, dunno how reliable it is
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, you can always try a live CD install, those are more common
<illumin8> BlackAeronaut: I would try to boot into live mode from the cd, see if everything loads properly. If not it could be a corrupted disk or point you to errors.
<rocco> DinkyDogg, looks like you are showing up yellow - i loaded gnome xchat for the 1st time will have a look next time i go back to the other xchat & see if it behaves the same way - thx for  the tip
<BlackAeronaut> Had to do it that way.  For whatever reason, the disk I burned from the ISO is no good and I don't feel like wasting another one.
<baz> if i wanted to try out xfce i could just install it and login in with it right? Are there ever problems with that? I heard it could get screwy with different things and maybe even alter your gnome?
<BlackAeronaut> Thus, I installed by mounting the ISO from within Windows.
<illumin8> BlackAeronaut: cant guarentee this would resolve it but Wubi perhaps?
<BlackAeronaut> illumin8: Wubi?
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, if you can figure out how to burn a working Live CD, you'd probably have better luck
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, wubi is the name of the ubuntu installer from windows
<quibbler> !wubi | BlackAeronaut
<ubottu> BlackAeronaut: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<BlackAeronaut> DinkyDogg: For whatever reason, I get the same damn results running live CD.
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, okay, that's weird
<knut> is it possible to replace the progress bar of gnome with an avi file??
<illumin8> BlackAeronaut: See part of the problem could be an attempt to mount a iso from within windows (the drive is in use) while installing ot the same drive.
<illumin8> to*
<BlackAeronaut> illumin8: Way ahead of you.  I partitioned mine into separate drives.
<BlackAeronaut> And the ISO's on an external.
<illumin8> BlackAeronaut: Ah. Perplexing :)
<BlackAeronaut> illumin8: Thanks.  I try to be.  ;)
<dronix> BlackAeronaut: you'll need to burn your iso in order to install ubuntu into the new partition, the only way to do it from within windows is wubi, as already recommended
<confuzzled> anyone here had experience with bonding network interfaces?
<BlackAeronaut> dronix: Thanks.  I'll give Wubi a shot.  If that's a no go, then I gotta head back home to burn another disk.  Man, I hate wasting those things.
<illumin8> Wubi will work :)
<DinkyDogg> wait, i thought he was already using wubi?
<DinkyDogg> how else do you install from windows?
<illumin8> Na hes using an iso to install from an external
<DinkyDogg> oh
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. i'm using an eee pc with the eeepc-lean kernel on 8.10. what else can i try?
<chalcedony> what's the name of the gnome text window thing?
<dronix> btw, you can install ubuntu from a usb drive aswell
<elsdfr> hi i have flash with on firfox in kubuntu 64 but now i just get a gray box
<dronix> gedit, chalcedony?
<quibbler> BlackAeronaut: check MD5 Sum of the iso before you burn
<chalcedony> YES
<chalcedony> thank you dronix :)
<BlackAeronaut> quibbler: How do I do that?
<DinkyDogg> elsdfr, i have same problem very often. Flash is horribly buggy in linux. Dunno about a fix.
<BlackAeronaut> quibbler: Is that a feature in burning software?
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, it's a bit of a pain. YOu'd be better off burning a live CD
<elsdfr> so what do you do to see flash?
<DinkyDogg> elsdfr, for me it sometimes works
<confuzzled> bonding anyone?
<DinkyDogg> elsdfr, so i just restart the browser until it works
<quibbler> BlackAeronaut: google MD5 Sum
<dronix> elsdrf: you need to install flash, use your synaptic manger and search flash, most popular is the "adobe flash"
<illumin8> confuzzled: sorry not very good with networks
<SleeplessInVanco> hello folks
<confuzzled> sweet
<confuzzled> ty
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, winmd5sum will check the checksum for you, but i doubt that's your problem
<SleeplessInVanco> any experience with installing the enterprise viewer edition of vncviewer (vnc-E4_4_3-x86_linux_viewer) ?
<DinkyDogg> confuzzled, try taking your network to a movie
<DinkyDogg> (to help with bonding)
<BlackAeronaut> What kinda confuses me is that the mounting software I use mounts the ISO as a virtual CD-ROM drive, with all the bells and whistles.  Ergo, it behaves as though you've actually stuck the CD in the drive (at least as long as windows is running).
<confuzzled> yeah, I'm sure that will work :P
<dronix> BlackAeronaut: thats called a virtual hardware, I use Alcohol 120
<SleeplessInVanco> anybody with any experience with installing the enterprise viewer edition of vncviewer (vnc-E4_4_3-x86_linux_viewer) ?
<BlackAeronaut> dronix: Using Magic ISO myself.
<confuzzled> can anyone suggest a better place to ask, I have bonding working over 2 interfaces in active-passive, but after a few hours I start seeing really weird behaviour, and lose connectivity etc
<MasterZ> i'm beginning to think I should have made multiple smaller partition instead of using 1 huge partition
<misse_> Hi. Just yesterday, I changed my PAM configuration on my server from MD5 to blowfish (or so I thought) and today I can't log in via SSH (ftp works strangely enough) I followed http://ludoa.wordpress.com/2007/04/02/moving-from-md5-to-blowfish-on-debianubuntu/.. Does anybody have an idea how to go about to remotely fix whatever fault I caused to re-enable ssh logins?
<knut> is it possible to implement *avi - files into the progress window of nautilus?? like in windows where you see a pice of paper flying from left to right??
<BlackAeronaut> There is one thing I think you guys should see, though.  It's the error message I get when I tried StartX.  It's pretty odd.  http://pastebin.com/m31206c70
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. i'm using an eee pc with the eeepc-lean kernel on 8.10. what else can i try?
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, that clears it up. You obviously don't have a monitor. Go out and buy one.
<BlackAeronaut> DinkyDogg: Your kidding, right?
<DinkyDogg> haha yes
<gfather> hello guys
<BlackAeronaut> Bastard.  :)
<gfather> how do i update mplayer and mencoder binaries ?
<BlackAeronaut> Aren't updates like that usually handled by synaptic package handler when it goes out to grab the latest udpates from the repositories?
<DinkyDogg> gfather, they should be up to date. Are you looking for restricted codecs, maybe?
<knut> gfather: maybe you can go to the homepage of mplayer to get the latest version, because the one in the ubuntu repos often is not the newest
<dokuhebi> gfather: are you looking to compile your own?
<gfather> :S
<dokuhebi> if you don't feel like compiling your own (which can be an arduous process to get all the dependencies in place), I would stick to the repositories
<gfather> well im using a transcoding application
<haytham-med> hi all, i have probrl in using ubuntu as  guest os :failed to load module vboxvideo
<gfather> and it has some problems ,
<gfather> it dont transcode :)
<gfather> and i was advised to upadte the mplayer/mencoder binaries
<haytham-med> problem*
<gfather> so the only way is to compile ?
<DinkyDogg> gfather, the problem is probably not the binaries themselves, but the codecs
<DinkyDogg> gfather, a lot of codecs can't be included with linux distros right off the bat for IP reasons
<gfather> DinkyDogg ya , thats maybe to
<DinkyDogg> gfather, look for info on installing restricted codecs in ubuntu
<gfather> DinkyDogg but i downloaded all the codecs
<DinkyDogg> gfather, ah
<DinkyDogg> gfather, dunno then
<Raj_> Hi friends
<DinkyDogg> hallo Raj_
<Dexi> anyone know when Digsby is gonna be released on linux?
<Raj_> Well I got a problem, my window title bar got disappeared
<nubuntu> ?
<gfather> knut how much old ?
<BlackAeronaut> illumin8: did you see that error message I posted?
<dokuhebi> dexi:
<Dexi> dokuhebi:
<dokuhebi> dexi: "soon"
<dokuhebi> :-)
<Dexi> thanks.
<dokuhebi> http://www.digsby.com/signup/maclinux/?os=linux
<FloodBot1> dokuhebi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dexi> yeah im on the email but i have also been on it for a while
<nubuntu> funk
<Dexi> i thought soon meant like... "sometime next month"
<Dexi> maybe theyre like video game companies
<nubuntu> you mei you ren
<nubuntu> ni men shi shui
<Dexi> "Game X will be released soon!"
<Dexi> "Game X to be released Sept 1"
<Dexi> august 15th comes...
<dokuhebi> right after Duke Nukem Forever
<Dexi> "Game X to be released Dec 1"
<Dexi> nov 15 comes...
<Raj_> :| any solution to make window normal???
<Dexi> "Game X has been put on indefinite hiatus."
<hackzone> I have problem with extinction  rm ; after download prog real player  and codes no sound ?
<knut> why u want to know?
<knut> gfather
<BlackAeronaut> DinkyDogg: You think my problems could stem from Toshiba's rabid support of Vista?
<dokuhebi> raj: you lost the bar at the top?
<Raj_> yup
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, it's probably not intentional on anyone's part
<gfather> knut becouse that seems my problem
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, i'm guessing it has to do with your unusual install setup
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, oh, wait, but you said live cd has the same problem :/
<knut> gfather?
<DinkyDogg> BlackAeronaut, i really don't know what the problem is. Have you googled for the error you pastebin'd?
<hackzone> how do i test sound card from cmd line ?
<dokuhebi> you didn't happen to set it to autohide, did you?
<gfather> knut pm ?
<altrortla> hello... there's a way to know what kind of Audio sistem is used and what is the programm that use it?
<dokuhebi> if you move your mouse all the way to the top, does it come back?
<Raj_> not
<altrortla> Raj_: not is for may question?
<altrortla> my
<quibbler> Raj_: arre you using compiz?
<Raj_> yes
<dokuhebi> Raj: is the bottom panel still there showing your running applications?
<Raj_> yes
<dokuhebi> @raj: did you try restarting gnome?
<haytham-med> hi all, i want the latest virtualbox ose edition to be available
<Raj_> not
<haytham-med> as .deb package
<dokuhebi> make sure everything you need is saved, and do a ctrl-alt-backspace
<dokuhebi> that will restart your window manager (gnome)
<Raj_> ok
<dokuhebi> WARNING: everything you're running will die ungraciously
<dokuhebi> ungracefully :-)
<billa0102> or how about killall nautilus and killall gdm
<billa0102> 1304 people and 1 bot ... bad ratio :P
<Toxic> Hello. Anyone tried to connecto from Ubuntu to Wireless LAN in Ad-Hoc mode?
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. i'm using an eee pc with the eeepc-lean kernel on 8.10. what else can i try?
<c0l2e> how can I add a script during shutdown before the network connection was disconnected ??
<sky_> hi
<sky_> i cant delete 2 directorys from my trash
<cruck> hello'
<sky_> hi
<quibbler> sky_: what directories?
<cruck> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sky_> pidgin 2.5.5 sources
<quibbler> !who | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sky_> quibbler: i know - highlight but i think now we are here 2 active _D
<quibbler> sky_: did you delete pidgin while you were root
<sky_> quibbler: i dont know how i can run trash as root
<quibbler> sky_: the files are in /home/your_name/.local/share/Trash/
<sky_> i check
<sky_> thank you
<quibbler> sky_: that's a question
<sky_> no
<ZeZu> how do i clean out temporary files?  something just ate like all of my hdd space ;|
<b1n42y> does anyone know how to extract links from pidgins text irc logs, ive tried cat and grep to a txt file, returns the whole line but not clickable link
<quibbler> sky_:  in /home/your_name/.local/share/Trash/  it is empty?
<stormchas2000> bln42y can you copy and paste the links
<sky_> quibbler: there is files and info
<glitsj16> b1n42y: have you tried using the -o switch with grep yet ? it prints only the matched parts ...
<b1n42y> glitsj16: but that will only print a whole bunch of http:// wont it?
<shashi> How can i installed the latest KDE apps in Ubuntu hardy heron. The KDE apps which are in hardy heron repository are very old, i want new versions KDE apps in my hardy heron. How can i do this ?
<glitsj16> b1n42y: hard to tell, depends on your exact grep pattern i suppose
<duncan-nz> (OpenOffice.org) how do i start OOo from cli?
<b1n42y> glitsj16: apparently theres a plugin in pidgin but ill investigat eyour suggestion thanks
<quibbler> sky_: are these folders empty?
<glitsj16> b1n42y: ah, plugins to the rescue :) you're welcome
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. i'm using an eee pc with the eeepc-lean kernel on 8.10. what else can i try?
<sky_> quibbler: no
<b1n42y> glitsj16: ba hum bug i was misinformed about the plugin, now for more tinkering in cli
<quibbler> sky_: delete the folders
<duncan-nz> null, have you looked at the ubuntu wiki docs? there's a big section there on the eee
<null> duncan-nz: haven't tried that yet
<sky_> quibbler: Permission denied
<rww> sky_: sudo rm -rf /home/your_name/.local/share/Trash/
<rww> sky_: It'll automatically recreate the Trash folder next time you trash something, so it's fine to delete it.
<quibbler> sky_: in a terminal:  gksudo nautilus  then go to /home/your_name/.local/share/Trash/ and delete them
<glitsj16> null: have you tried modprobing snd_hda_intel (using underscores) yet ?
<duncan-nz> (answered own question) run soffice -writer to start writer etc.
<sky_> rww: you are genius :)
<null> glitsj16: not found
<quibbler> sky_: i see that rww showed you how to do it from the terminal
<beardbar> anyone familiar with the no screens found error, i got right to prompt rather then booting into kde and when i use startx i get no devices detected fatal server error no screens found
<beardbar> i have dual nvidia 9800gt cards and I am using the latest recommended drivers.
<beardbar> any thoughts on what I can try?
<Sertse> what's the case about checkinstall built debs? What's the difference from that to properly built debs?
<dronix> beardbar: what version r u using?
<stormchas2000> beardbar has the duel screens worked before or is this a new install of ubuntu
<beardbar> dronix: 8.10
<beardbar> stormchas2000: fresh install
<dronix> beardbar: http://chronicgrad.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/dual-monitor-setup-for-ubuntu-810/
<stormchas2000> beardbar, you might have to disconnect all screens but one the boot up and try to configure them in after you are up and running.
<ActionParsnip> This goes out to all the pie lovers out there. what waht
<media> I have some commands that need to be run everytime I boot my computer. What's the best way to do this?
<idefix> exists any localisation channels for DE?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<beardbar> stormchas2000: ok i'll try booting with just one screen
<beardbar> dronix: that was the guid i was following
<Tommetje> Heya
<ActionParsnip> media: make a script and add it to the !startup
<Tommetje> How can I configure my Ubuntu installation to boot in console instead of the GUI?
<dronix> what was your message?
<media> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dronix> tommetje: ctrl+F2
<media> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> Tommetje: http://linux.derkeiler.com/pdf/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2007-02/msg00752.pdf
<ActionParsnip> Tommetje: ok thats way ott for such a small amount of info, let me websearch better
<idefix> how i can disable the gnome-keyring? i have a remote box with wifi connection but after boot it will not connect till the keyring password was given!
<yubuntu> hello. how do i stop ubuntu from taking my game out of full screen in open arena and making it into a window and then freezing the entire screen?
<stormchas2000> yubuntu  do you use compiz
<yubuntu> i think so
<titusg> I have got into a mess with packages -- when I try to use apt-get to install or remove anything it fails because some kernel packages that it tries to remove but can't find
<idefix> i need to get the gnome-network-manager connect to wifi without waiting for gnome-keyring-password! How i can do that?
<KarolOK> Hi, can anyone send me /etc/fonts/ directory ? I've changed my settings of fonts, so they look strange, an now I can't fix it. My email: k.a.r.o.l@gazeta.pl
<stormchas2000> you will have to turn it off to play some games
<deany> got a usb flash stick needs formatting to make startup ubuntu disk, what format should it be,
<yubuntu> i dont think i use compiz
<null> hey, my sound device, /dev/snd disappeared. it shows up in lspci.  i tried modprobing snd-hda-intel, but the module wasn't available to modprobe. so, i tried to compile the module, but the ./configure for snd-hda-intel says i've got alsa compiled into the kernel. i'm using an eee pc with the eeepc-lean kernel on 8.10. what else can i try?
<yubuntu> what is compiz?
<yubuntu> stormchas2000,
<Boohbah> !compiz | yubuntu
<ubottu> yubuntu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stormchas2000> !compiz / yubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gfather> compiz is visual effect
<yubuntu> oh i dont use compiz
<altrortla> hello... there's a way to know what kind of Audio sistem is used and what is the programm that use it?
<ActionParsnip> yubuntu: compiz also = desktop cube
<stormchas2000> system / preferences  then click on appearance
<yubuntu> i know
<moreleseb> !tapavu moreleseb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guido79> Hi guys, where is the file which stores my wlan passwords (wep, ecc...) ?
<gfather> <ActionParsnip> true
<Tommetje> ActionParsnip: that pdf explains how to do it once, how can i change the /boot/menu.lst file so that it boots in console every time?
<SlimeyPete> guido79: at a guess, it may be in your keyring  ( ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ )
<ActionParsnip> Tommetje: if you edit menu.lst you could have 2 options. boot to console and one to boot normally, you will need to manually add the console entry if you upgrade kernel
<stormchas2000> yubuntu the visual effects may need to be set at none to play the games
<SlimeyPete> guido79: yeah, a bit of googling suggests it is in your keyring.
<guido79> Ok, thanks !!!
<yubuntu> ok
<ActionParsnip> Tommetje: if it says to add something to the grub at bootup, just add that to the console grub menu option in menu.list
<Lowrens> buenas, estaba yo aqui hace un rato?ç
<guido79> SlimeyPete I've found it, but in hex, how to convert it in ascii ?
<gfather> a slow computer+ compiling = headache (my situation right now)
<KarolOK> This is how my fonts look like: http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/448/fonts.jpg  Can anyone help me with fixing them ?
<SlimeyPete> guido79: you've found the WEP key itself? If so, http://www.dolcevie.com/js/converter.html
<guido79> Thanks !
<sjefsape> anybody who can help me get wired network to work in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: run lspci to identify the chip
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: well, lspci | grep -i ethernet
<sjefsape> and now?
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: now you know the chip you can websearch for how to get it running. If you type the name in here I'll give you a hand
<sjefsape> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: is there a way to force it to 10mbit half duplex? have to do that in windows to get it to work
<sjefsape> have installed ethtool. but it can`t get device settings
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582453
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: seems you need that guys lil script to compile the driver
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: i think you will need to edit /etc/network/interfaces to set the rate and mode
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: it may just work after using that driver in linux as its a different OS
<coz_> hey guys I just had something unusual , for me.. occur, booting up  I got this  http://pastebin.com/m1393319d  then rebooted and everything was fine...
<altrortla> (MESSAGE IN A BOTTLE)... there's a way to know what kind of Audio sistem is used and what is the programm that use it?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: run an fsck on your drives
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  will do
<edgy> Hi, I am trying to let my  linksys WUSB54GC to work with intrepid, any ideas on what I need to install or configure?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: is it pci or usb?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: usb
<ActionParsnip> edgy: lsusb in terminal
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: thanks :) have installed the script now. so will try to connect with wired network now
<arussel> I want to install postgresql-8.2 but it is not found by aptitude (only the 8.3). What can I do?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: one line will identify the device, you can websearch using that. What is printed on the pretty case doesnt mean much
<ActionParsnip> edgy: you will need the hex code: e.g AC54:430A
<edgy> ActionParsnip: Bus 007 Device 005: ID 13b1:0020 Linksys WUSB54GC 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73] and now I am install r73-common package ...
<ActionParsnip> ahh thats great
<ActionParsnip> its an rt73 chip
<media> my motherboard has a built-in IrDA. I use lirc to read the signals. Unfortunately the kernel binds /dev/ttyS1 before lirc can use it. This forces me to use setserial /dev/ttS1 uart none to reset it. Then I have to type modprobe lirc_sirc irq=3 io=0x2f8
<ActionParsnip> now we need to find out how to get rt73 working
<ActionParsnip> edgy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<media> Can I find a way around that?
<b1n42y> which program or addon (FF) is the easiest for ripping youtube videos ?
<sjefsape> ActionParsnip: didn`t work :| still can`t get contact with router. ethtool can`t get device settings either
<ActionParsnip> sjefsape: its that sort of thing you will need, or a package that covers your chip
<ActionParsnip> !info youtubedl
<ubottu> Package youtubedl does not exist in intrepid
<simplexio> media: probably yes
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<edgy> ActionParsnip: thansk a lot for the link, I will try to follow it and report back ...
<jussi01> !info clive
<ubottu> clive (source: clive): Video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and other video sites. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.19-1 (intrepid), package size 54 kB, installed size 264 kB
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: thanks bud
<ActionParsnip> edgy: now you know the chip you can websearch for solutions
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: you can use it in scripts too, to maybe convert to avi etc ;)
<darlock> hi, can anybody help me with using se g700 via usb as modem?
<ActionParsnip> darlock: whats a g700 ?
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: im only a bot please dont think im intelligent
<quibbler> arussel: apt-cache search postgresql-8.2
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: ahahaha
<darlock> ActionParsnip: SonyEricsson G700
<speedcore> If I alter a GPL application, (in this case a javascript) do I need to publish my changes (sending email to the author?) Or do I publish my changes when publishing the javascript on my site?
<ActionParsnip> ahhh i see
<ActionParsnip> speedcore: you send the author the revised application which you got from him/her/them
<rww> speedcore: since it's javascript, which is distributed as source code, you'll be fine
<rww> ActionParsnip, speedcore: There's no requirement in GPL to send changes to the author anyway.
<ActionParsnip> its just a nice to do ;)
<speedcore> rww: ActionParsnip: well this is just minor javascript tweaks for the script to suit my site, nothing I'm proud of, actually I've pretty much made the script worse, but better for my needs =)
<ActionParsnip> speedcore: the devs may be able to use your changes, its call though dude
<speedcore> ActionParsnip: ah I see. I do my best. thanx
<beardbar> I installed kubuntu, then somewhere along the line broke it. can I easily reinstall from scratch or do I need to repartion the drives?
<Dykam> google doesn't search on this, so I ask here, what is the difference between >, 1> and 2> and is it possible to use them at the same time
<ActionParsnip> darlock: maybe this can help, backup pany files you edit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854199
<rww> Dykam: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<Dykam> ah, thanks
<media> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<media> ok I have a program loaded using System>Preferences>Sessions now how would I do the same thing without a GUI?
<media> what file is it editing?
<darlock> ActionParsnip: thanks, this way i tried last week... and nothing (((
<ActionParsnip> darlock: its not something ive done personally
<ActionParsnip> darlock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<jelle__> can someone help me? i am having problems with firefox-3. i removed it with sudo apt-get remove forefox-3.0 and installed it again, but the problem wont go away. how can i reinstall properly?
<ActionParsnip> darlock: it may show up if you use the scanmodem tool
<baz> whats more like windows RDP, remoting in through VNC or XDMCP?
<ActionParsnip> !info scanmodem
<ubottu> Package scanmodem does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> baz: try rdesktop
<ActionParsnip> baz: vnc is remote control but is unsecure
<stormchas2000> jelle what is the problem with firefox
<baz> ActionParsnip, rdesktop is RDP?
<ActionParsnip> baz: yep
<darlock> ActionParsnip: when i plugin my phone via usb, system create 3 device /dev/ttyACM0-2... in firt time network manager didn't see this device, then i write some strings to it's config and ok... but modem - didn't work... anyway
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<baz> ActionParsnip, I am going from Ubuntu to Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> baz: it'll still install
<ewj1976> jelle__, you might need to rm -r ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip> ewj1976: woah, dude no way
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: dont do that
<baz> ActionParsnip, so even from ubuntu to ubuntu the best solution is a windows protocol? okay
<ewj1976> Why not. He removed firefox already.
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: run: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<ewj1976> Ah, backup.
<ActionParsnip> ewj1976: the setting can still be preserved if you rename
<ActionParsnip> ewj1976: yes BACKUP
<jelle__> difficult to explain. errr... the whole upper part of the program i cannot do anything in it: the buttons for back and forward are grey, the url-adres is not changing, in google i can use the search button
<jelle__> it is strange
<ActionParsnip> ewj1976: dont have users deleting settings that they will most likely need, deleting is the last step
<ewj1976> Gotcha ActionParsnip
<jelle__> when clicking on a link in pidgin, it opens firefox, but nothing happens
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, ok i will do that
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: what settings in pidgin do you have for browser?
<jelle__> just firefox and open in new window. but i think the problem is firefox, like i said the buttons for forward and back, for example are always gray
<jelle__> and the url never changes. it always stays like 'www.gmail.com' for example
<jelle__> it is weird
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: did you use the drop down or did you type firefox in the little box?
<itai_michaelson> hi, can i set a bunch of XP clients to access the internet through an ubuntu server thereby restricting their internet access (blocking sites, ports etc)?
<venu> I am not able to see graphic effects on my comp...graphics card is intel's 82845G.. not able to execute compiz also...can any one help me..
<jelle__> in pidgin, it was already on firefox. it is on the dropdown
<sky_> hi how i can change this name@machine.name ? -> i mean machine.name :D
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, if i change it to epiphany. it opens the link correctly in epiphany
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: in the box try typing   firefox %s
<sky_> hmmm ?
<student_> siema
<ElTonerino> So... last night my laptop was working, and this morning it can't find the ubuntu partitions.  I've booted from a live disk, and it has /dev/sda4 as unknown.  I'm not sure what is supposed to be there, as the ubuntu partitions are encrypted.  Can anyone help me restore them?
<ActionParsnip> sky_: what are you trying to do? looks like ssh to me
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, did that. HEY! firefox works properly again!
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, how did you do that? ;)
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: magic
<AndrewMohawk> Hi, ive created a trivial repository with various custom applications within their own folders, eg http://{host}/app1, http://{host}/app2 and within each {app1,app2} i have the .deb and Packages.gz as explained via the docs on debian.org, however when i try install two applications after each other with aptitude i get the following message: "trying to overwrite `/Packages.gz', which is also in package <app2>", how can i fix this?
<jelle__> hehe
<jelle__> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: did you run any of the commands earlier
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, i mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, that was it prob
<sky_> ActionParsnip: no ssh :D...i mean if you install buntu and you call your machine "blahblah" how i can change this "blahblah" :D ?
<Bora> just installed ubuntu on my asus F5RL everything worked fine except 2 things.... the first is wireless, "PROPRIETARY DRIVERS ARE BEING USED.." {atheros hardware access layer(HAL)} & {support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards}. I am using Hardy ubuntu version.... any help pleas?
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<ActionParsnip> sky_: you should have just said that
<sky_> ActionParsnip: yea :)
<sky_> thank you
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: well you will now have a stock firefox right?
<Yoavk> Is there iTunes for Ubuntu?
<sky_> !iTunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<bazhang> Yoavk, no there is not
<Yoavk> Is there any music player that I can control thru php like iTunes?
<bazhang> Yoavk, though other apps are quite useful in that regard
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, i am sorry i dont know what you mean ;) i am a stupid dutchman. (but i am happy again)
<shashi> Just want to know, is the coming 9.04 is a LTS release ?
<bazhang> shashi, no it is not; discussion in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> shashi: no
<shashi> OK
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: well does your firefox look different, does it still have your bookmarks etc
<Bora> just installed ubuntu on my asus F5RL everything worked fine except 2 things.... the first is wireless, "PROPRIETARY DRIVERS ARE BEING USED.." {atheros hardware access layer(HAL)} & {support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards}. I am using Hardy ubuntu version.... any help pleas?
<Yoavk> Is there any music player that I can control thru php like iTunes?
<ActionParsnip> Yoavk: do you mean like a remote control via php?
<ActionParsnip> Yoavk: and the sound comes out of the remote system?
<Yoavk> yes
<dronix> Yoavk: theres a browser based on firefox that acts like itunes
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, no i dont actually. my add-ons are gone and my bookmarks too, but that is no problem, because i have it on foxmarks
<itai_michaelson> Hey - if i set Ubuntu as a gateway for internet access - can i set different restrictions for different users (as what websites they can access)?
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: if you run: killall firefox; sudo mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_blank; mv ~/.mozilla_old ~/.mozilla; firefox &
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: you should be ok
<Bora> just installed ubuntu on my asus F5RL everything worked fine except 2 things.... the first is wireless, "PROPRIETARY DRIVERS ARE BEING USED.." {atheros hardware access layer(HAL)} & {support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards}. I am using Hardy ubuntu version.... any help pleas?
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: as long as you did not execute the rm command given to you earlier
<Dreamglider> on boot i get this: Activating swapfile file           [fail]. This is after cloning the ubuntu ext3 partition to a new hd, the swap file on the new disk is 1Gb bigger than on the previous disk.
<SpinachHead> hi, I cant get flash to work with firefox 3.0 anymore.... Even though I install it with flash-nonfree it always says "get the lastest Flash player"
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: 64bit or 32bit?
<SpinachHead> 32
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, no i didnt
<dronix> SpinachHead: uninstall both, flash and firefox, reinstall again
<SpinachHead> I have done that dronix
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, thanks again for the help!
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: great
<SpinachHead> i did complete removals
<ActionParsnip> jelle__: all better?
<dronix> of both?
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: you could get the .so file from the tar.gz on www.adobe.com
<SpinachHead> the only error I get when reinstalling firefox 3.0 is it says that xulrunner1.9 is incompatible with Firefox 3.0 and should I do a search for updates and then it says no updates avail..
<babo> guys, the multi-screen option on the bottom right-hand corner of screen is gone. how do i get it back /
<babo> ?
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: and copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<dronix> babo: you mean the virtual desktops?
<SpinachHead> I tried that ActionParsnip and firefox gives an error rleated to flash.so
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: ive had the xulrunner thing a bucket of times, you gotta force install it with dpkg
<babo> dronix, i guess yes.
<SpinachHead> how do i do that?
<dronix> babo: "Right click on the panel, do Add to Panel..., then select the Desktop Switcher" ubuntu forum
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, still no bookmarks or add-ons. i think i f*** up in my earlier tries to reinstall firefox. but it is no problem, i am glad firefox is behaving normally again
<jelle__> ActionParsnip, thanks again
<Ongavezirke> Hozsanna brotha'z
<SpinachHead> the weird thing is that if i install firefox 2 , flash will work, but greasemonkey won't install with 2; so it doesnt solve anything
<baz> ActionParsnip, I enabled remote login in "login preferences" and "allowed tcp connections" in the "security" tab. I am on a LAN and trying to connect from my ubuntu to that box but it doesn't seem to want to find it or acknowledge it when I provide the IP? I don't have to port forward or anything if i am on the lan do I? Any ideas why it doesnt see it?
<dronix> baz: is your other machine set up for remote connection?
<babo> dronix: cool thanks
<baz> dronix, is there more to do than what i described to enable remote login thru XDMCP?
<daftykins> does anyone use any other switches than "netstat -t" for a good CLI view of what active TCP or UDP connections are active on their system? or anyone know of a good graphical equivalent like the program "tcpview" on windows?
<dronix> baz: your other machine, what is it running? ubuntu as well?
<ActionParsnip> baz: can you telnet tothe server on port 3389
<baz> dronix, xubuntu
<baz> ActionParsnip, good test! trying it out
<shyam_k> know why cinelerra is not in the repo?
<baz> ActionParsnip, excuse my insulence but this is what i type to test it: telnet 192.168.0.200:3389
<ActionParsnip> baz: telnet 192.168.0.299 2289
<baz> ActionParsnip, is 3389 XDMCP or RDP?
<ActionParsnip> RDP
<baz> ActionParsnip, oh I'm not sure I went that route - I did my setup in the "login preferences" area
<ActionParsnip> baz: the account you are RDPing to MUST have a password (I know windows users LOVE blank passwords)
<quibbler> shyam_k: have a look here: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README
<baz> ActionParsnip, this ubuntu to xubuntu - i do have a password on all boxes
<ActionParsnip> baz: xubuntu doesnt have an RDP server by default
<ActionParsnip> baz: if you are going over LAN only then use VNC
<dronix> baz: u need to enable XDMCP on the hot
<ActionParsnip> baz: you could even use X forwarding with SSH
<baz> ActionParsnip, I am trying to remote X at this point
<baz> dronix, is there more to do then?
<shyam_k> quibbler: ah ok i mean why its not in main, its gpl anyway right?
<ActionParsnip> baz: do you need a gui that bad for the remote administration?
<baz> dronix, i was under the impression that allowing remote connections in the login preferences was that? Am I mistaken
<baz> ActionParsnip, actually what i need to do is purely gui related - its a wierd usecase
<quibbler> shyam_k: i have no idea.
<ActionParsnip> baz: very weird
<shoaib>  i just installed, after lot of trouble of satisfying dependencies, the latest driver on my brand new sony vaio VGN-FW230J. What to do next? I am using Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex.
<baz> ActionParsnip, I have an eeepc hooked up to my tv - I want to login from my desktop to be able to move the vlc player to the tv, pause/rewind etc.... so its specifically all gui related stuff
<dronix> baz: System/Administration/Login Window/Remote/Style:same as local
<ActionParsnip> baz: makes sense, eeepc is badass :)
<baz> dronix, yeah dronix thats exactly what i did
<daftykins> baz can you not just login once on the eee PC then VNC to it?
<Dr_willis_AAO> baz,  the eeepc has a svideo out?
<baz> how can i telnet test the connection to remote X?
<mrwes> since root account is disabled, where does system mail goto?
<baz> Dr_willis_AAO, i use a vga connector, i have a nice tv too :)
<mrwes> I have mailutils installed
<dronix> baz: from the login screen: Option/Remote login via XDMCP
<Dr_willis_AAO> baz,  ok. :) i got an AAO. the one thing i wish it had was tv out.
<mrwes> hey Doc o/
<Dr_willis_AAO> mrwes,  its not 'disabled' you just cant login directly to it.
<mrwes> Doc: ok...do I need to forward system mail then?
<baz> dronix, that si exactly what i tried too! I'm glad I wasnt way off - it just doesnt want to connect as though the remote pc is firewalled (which its not) or something
<baz> Dr_willis_AAO, AA0 = Acer Aspire?
<mrwes> Doc: mainly items from /var/log/auth.log
<dronix> baz: ah ok
<Dr_willis_AAO> baz,  yea.
<Nicola1> hallo...
<Dr_willis_AAO> mrwes,  no idea. I rarely use system mail.
<Nicola1> i've got a problem with recordmydesktop....error 768
<mrwes> Doc: ahh..well this is on a server and #Ubuntu-server is dead -- as usual :)
<baz> Dr_willis_AAO, thats a great one too - wasnt a fan of the track pad but its awesome - I just got my mom the lenovo s3 - if u ask me it kicks both our asses
<Nicola1> any idea?
<deany> ive just used usb-creator in intrepid to make usb startup disk (live).  Can i somehow do it with latest updates included?
<baz> dronix, should i google what port remote X uses and try to telnet to it>?
<dronix> 177
<Dr_willis_AAO> baz,  they all looked about the same at xmas when i was testing them all. :) i may get a new one this comming xmas
<dronix> baz: sudo ufw status
<dronix> this will test if you have a firewall enabled
<baz> Dr_willis_AAO, by then there will probably be some really juicy ones
<baz> dronix, on my local or remote?
<dronix> baz: remote
<baz> dronix, ah so on remote
<Dr_willis_AAO> baz,  yep.  a 'new generation'
<baz> dronix, testing... also u said its port 177?>
<dronix> yes baz, btw, do u have xnest installed on the remote host?
<ActionParsnip> baz: why not just configure vlc to always start fullscreen and get a remote control that plays nice with linux
<baz> dronix, i dont think so - and it said my firewall is "not loaded"
<baz> ActionParsnip, a hardware remote?
<dronix> baz: sudo apt-get install xnest
<baz> dronix, xnest installed... testing telnet to port 177
<ActionParsnip> baz: could do
<ActionParsnip> baz: its one solution
<ActionParsnip> baz: i would stump for vnc as its only over LAN so security is not an issue
<dassouki> anyone know of any FOSS os independant reliable house design/CAD software
<Dr_willis_AAO> Hmm.. I had mplayer set where it auto-fullscreened to desktop #2 all the time.
<baz> ActionParsnip, yeah big time, I was thinking about that - i still move the EEE around a lot so if i did do it i would probably buy some other piece of hardware to stick under the tv
<Dr_willis_AAO> or was that mythtv...
<baz> dronix, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<baz> the telnet command barely even tries to connect - it rejects it almost instantly?
<dronix> baz: do u have firestarter installed?
<baz> dronix, no
<dronix> baz: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<baz> dronix, forreal? isnt that almost the opposite of what we want to do?
<dronix> and add a policy to enable connectsion on port 177
<JONT> semarang
<baz> i thought be default all ports are "open" on linux - or sorry, open if something is listening
<dubsteppa> hey there
<ActionParsnip> dronix: why add an extra complication
<ActionParsnip> baz: they are all open
<baz> ActionParsnip, pinging the box works
<dubsteppa> anyone here now's of a good proggy to display xml files? firefox & co are just not that good when it comes to 50mb files & co
<dronix> ActionParsnip: I just don't know why the box is refusing the connection, I just gave a suggestion
<blackest_knight> anyone know how to get unetbootin to boot ubuntu in safevga mode ?
<baz> dubsteppa, gedit is decent no? open with text editor
<Dr_willis_AAO> blackest_knight,  edit the syslinux.conf file I belive.. and alter the boot options.. is one way.
<sky_> anyone know why my microphone on skype doesnt work ? :X...but normally when i test it it works
<baz> sky_, does it work without skype?
<blackest_knight> any idea what the commandline needs to be system has an nvidia card but its coming up scrambled on boot
<sky_> baz: yes
<baz> sky_, ok then I will refer you to ActionParsnip who knows a lot more about stuff than me :)
<baz> can i telnet to myself? what can i telnet to for a guaranteed connection? 127.0.0.1 doesn't seem to do anything?
<ActionParsnip> baz: sure
<dubsteppa> baz: gedit consumes like ~1gig of ram, and shows all on one line
<dubsteppa> :/
<ActionParsnip> baz: telnet localhost <port number>
<elsdfr_> hey any idea why my sound doesnt work in firefox/flash bunt64?
<strange> baz: do you have telnetd running?
<baz> ActionParsnip, any port should do?
<strange> baz: default is 21
<elsdfr_> founf it dont worry people!
<ActionParsnip> strange: you can telnet to any port to test that you get a connection
<ActionParsnip> baz: one thats listening for the connection
<strange> ActionParsnip: yes but he wants to telnet and get something back :P
<baz> strange, actually i dont really
<dubsteppa> baz: geany is better, but one line only too
<strange> oh then do what ActionParsnip said
<baz> strange, i just want to get ANYTHING besides connection refused
<strange> its good for testing if a port is open
<baz> so everything i telent to is connection refused - wiiiieeeerd
<strange> telnet to port 22 then
<strange> sshd should be running there and give a reply
<lavecoi> hello
<oCean_> strange: p 21 is ftp, 23 is telnet
<baz> strange, oh nice that worked! ok so telnet is not broken :)
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: 20 is for ftp data ;)
<strange> oCean_: yeah you're right its too early :)
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: indeed it is
<eddie1> helo almal
<baz> dubsteppa, I think your xml files are saved as 1 line, so u need an xml specific editor to format it for you
<baz> dubsteppa, because gedit would show it as it is... a super lightweight text editor is leafpad - i like it alot but am not sure how it will perform in your case - try it out
<dubsteppa> yip, that's what i'm looking for baz
<baz> dubsteppa, ok, so leafpad is not the solution - I would use eclipse
<baz> dubsteppa, but if its only for this its not worth it - i have it setup for coding already
<mrwes> baz: gedit does not have an xml format option?
<ActionParsnip> +1 leafpad
<dronix> dubsteppa: have u tried teh XML helper plugin for gedit
<dubsteppa> dronix: where can i find that plugin? baz: well, i do my coding in geany :)
<btavakkoli> HI, has anyone know : what is these sizes? https://shop.canonical.com/popup_sizes.php?pID=446
<secreteagle> wireless network, twice installed ubuntu 8.10, get it working fine, when i reboot . . . . wireless network not detected ..pls pls pls help
<ActionParsnip> secreteagle: read through    dmesg | less
<secreteagle> why oh why does it not see the wireless netw after reboot ??
<dronix> dubsteppa: one sec, let me fire up ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> secreteagle: are you loading a driver for the wireless
<secreteagle> thx ActionParsnip will try basically anything now
<ActionParsnip> secreteagle: also check lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> secreteagle: if the device does not have a driver it wont show up, so you will need to modprobe in the correct module
<secreteagle> it auto detects after install my wireless dongle, i put in the SSID,,,,pings fine,,,,then setup the SUDO PPPOECONF all fine, but boot - then POW! gone :(
<kx1> hi there i want to add subtitles to video i downloaded from youtube ,, how can i do that ? do i have to convert the flv file or what ?
<dronix> dubsteppa: git clone http://mcepl.fedorapeople.org/repo/xmlhelper.git
<Altin> hey
<secreteagle> uhm what i mean iz: all works - then boot - gone
<secreteagle> it's just weird
<Altin> can anyone reccomend any partitioning software for linux? (one with a gui)
<secreteagle> i can't leave the machine on ...forever lol
<gioboske> \help
<dronix> giobosky: /help
<ActionParsnip> secreteagle: define "install wireless dongle"
<Altin> please? :'(
<ActionParsnip> secreteagle: do you have to manually setup drivers and modprobing of drivers every boot?
<gnewb> Altin: Grub, Lilo is coming up, but Grub seems to be the most user friendly
<ActionParsnip> Altin: gksudo gparted
<quibbler> Altin: gparted
<secreteagle> uhm i plug it in the pc, install 8.10 and on logging in.. it auto detects it then i just put in my SSID in network config all well
<gnewb> Oh for that, srry
<secreteagle> it's a wireless dongle
<Altin> ok, i'll check those out :D thanks gnewb, ActionParsnip, quibbler
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a way to make the sound on ALSA globaly louder then 100%?
<secreteagle> no manual setup required
<ActionParsnip> Altin: dont ask in both rooms
<Altin> sorry, i was feeling ignored :p
<ActionParsnip> Altin: you waited all of 40 seconds
<secreteagle> there's another room?!
<Altin> i know, i'm sorry
<secreteagle> oh k
<baz> ActionParsnip, is there a way to artifically enable a service on port 177 to see if its the network not getting thru or whether it is actually that XDMCp is still not running?
<ActionParsnip> baz: ps -ef | grep -i dmc
<DIFH-iceroot> baz: look with nmap if port 117 is open if you run your service    nmap -p 117 your-host
<nightdrever> is there anyone that is good with ubuntu help me?...could even remote connect if you could?
<DIFH-iceroot> nightdrever: just ask your real question
<ikonia> nightdrever: what is the problem
<dronix> baz: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901510
<ActionParsnip> !ask | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nightdrever> well im new in ubuntu, and id like someone to set it up so  it looks good, and install good software/utilities for me etc
<nightdrever> im completly new to linux
<dubsteppa> dronix: thanks
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: then use the system and learn it some
<elsdfr_> anyone got any idea why my system sounds work but the sound on mplayer and xine dont?
<nightdrever> how?
<DIFH-iceroot> nightdrever: just try it and look for help here and NEVER!!!! give anybody remote-control to your pc here. NEVER!!!
<nightdrever> why not?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: no one cn set it up for you so it looks good or has good utilities as nobody but you knows your precise needs
<baz> DIFH-iceroot, portscanning as we speak (not with nmap tho, with ubuntu's "network tools" is that ok?)
<baz> dronix, checing it out thanks
<dronix> no problem baz
<baz> ActionParsnip, i run that on the remote?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: and dont let people who you dont know on your system, you will get all manner of grief
<ActionParsnip> baz: yes, if the service is running it will show up
<dubsteppa> dronix: no help though. still too much ram that's being eaten up :|
<DIFH-iceroot> nightdrever: because there are always bad people around which can take-over your pc. never give anybody your logins
<baz> dronix, hehe, I bumped into that article actually before coming here - it didnt really work out but it was close
<baz> ActionParsnip, it shows baz 5711....
<nightdrever> well can anyone suggest good downloads?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: to do what, you cant be vague here, what do you EXACTLY want to achieve?
<dronix> dubsteppa: try xml copy editor - http://xml-copy-editor.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: downloads to do what
<Dr_willis_AAO> download.com for downloads. :)
<Altin> are there any others? gparted won't install through adept, and I can't even find grub
<dronix> nightdrever: whats your q?
<amorous> privet
<nightdrever> ok.....i downloaded wine so i could get babaschess to work.....and it wont install????
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Altin
<ubottu> Altin: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BobSapp> Perhaps  you can help me setup a vpn
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: did you get wine from the wine repos?
<dubsteppa> dronix: i'll just go with python + lxml and convert the files into dummy objects and then dump them into json :-o
<gnewb> Altin: FDISK?
<amorous> hi
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.winehq.org/download/deb&ei=cfu4SdmOMs3dtgeGjOWXBg&usg=AFQjCNFB_EpjXsqYzKGPDa_0Bj2ku-jElw
<BobSapp> every time I connect to the pptp server on my hosted machine, my ubuntu client connects then disconnect
<dronix> dbusteppa: ok, sounds like work but hey, if it works, it works
<nightdrever> canr remember i installed it a few times as i couldnt get babaschess to install
<BobSapp> .topic
<baz> you guys think that the remote login is not working out because i am now using xfce ontop of regular ubuntu-gnome (i.e. I did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: just so you know. not ALL apps work with wine, infact some wont even install so dont expect miracles
<dubsteppa> ah! mlview !
<Altin> ﻿ActionParsnip: ok so it' isn't even a partition manager, but someone suggested it
<nightdrever> but it says on forums it shoul be able too
<BobSapp> ill paste the /var/log/messages now
<Altin> ﻿gnewb: looking that up now, thanks
<dronix> nightdrever: do *have to use babaschess?
<ActionParsnip> Altin: grub is not a partition manager, its a bootloader
<dubsteppa> apt-cache search xml copy editormlview - An xml editor for GNOME environment < good. fast, ~ 30mb ram on a 12mb file
<nightdrever> well i just think its the best
<dubsteppa> :)
<BobSapp> pptp log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130122/
<DStrevinas> Hello guys! I want to create an bash installation script for my app. But i want to check in the begining of the script, whether the user is root, admin group, or a sudoer (so he can install). Is htis possible?
<DStrevinas> thanx in advance
<nightdrever> i downloaded eboard but i dont really like it
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: if you need a partition-manager   sudo apt-get install gparted
<gnewb> Altin: computerhope.com has a bunch of that information.
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: if you have the dec 2005 release its fine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1716
<dronix> nightdrever: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=1716
<blackest_knight> ok i killed a pc transfered the drives to another machine but so far i can only boot windows (was the original disk for this pc) i booted a flash drive and gparted found boot on my sata drive unfortunately this is on a pci card any idea how to get this drive to boot ?
<ActionParsnip> !find chess
<ubottu> Found: 3dchess, brutalchess, dreamchess, dreamchess-data, emacs-chess (and 10 others)
<ActionParsnip> !info 3dchess
<ubottu> 3dchess (source: 3dchess): 3D chess for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-15 (intrepid), package size 34 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info dreamchess
<ubottu> dreamchess (source: dreamchess): a 3D chess game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-1 (intrepid), package size 123 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Slart> BabasChess is listed as "platinum" in the application database.. (at least v4 is platinum).. it should work out of the box
<Altin> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: that doesn't work
<nightdrever> well it wont install
<Altin> it can't find the file it seems
<Slart> nightdrever: do you get some kind of error message?
<Altin> (can i paste the error code here?)
<Slart> !pastebin | Altin
<ubottu> Altin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnewb> !pastebin
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: as i said, not all versions of all games work, make sure you have the wine from the wine repos which i gave you the link for
<gnewb> I am slow
<nightdrever> BabasChess caused an Unknown exception type (0x80000100)
<nightdrever> in module KERNEL32.dll at 0023:7b845623.
<ikonia> nightdrever: that looks like windows
<ikonia> nightdrever: that doesn't look like a linux complaint
<DIFH-iceroot> ikonia: its wine
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot: ahh wine
<asmund_> Hi folks. Is there a dedicated channel for qucs talk anywhere?
<Altin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130124/
<e3co> when the root user deletes a file does it go in a .trash directory anywhere? If so where is that.
<Altin> that's what I'm getting
<ikonia> !trash > e3co
<ubottu> e3co, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> e3co: on the command-line, no there is no trash
<Slart> nightdrever: looking at the ubuntu forums thread it seems they've had some success by copying a "gdiplus.dll" into your wine system folder.. have you tried that?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: get wine from the wine repos and you will have less issues, you will also see apps running smoother
<baz> so in my port scans it found that port 6000 is open - is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ikonia> baz: depends what you're running
<ikonia> baz: it's a high port
<ActionParsnip> baz: By default remote x-windows (port 6000)
<baz> ikonia, i didnt think i was running anything - its says its an X11 service
<Slart> nightdrever: also try downloading the zip file instead of the installer.. might work better
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: sudo apt-get update
<baz> ActionParsnip, not 177?
<ikonia> bzil: yes, that will be a X11 session
<Pici> baz: How are you scanning? From the computer you're targetting?
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: gives also 404?
<nightdrever> i have done that
<baz> Pici, no, from my desktop scanning my laptop in the lan
<nightdrever> and i dont know how to find the gdipluss.dll and put in my wine directory
<Altin> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: did that, it updated i guess, should i rety installing now?
<user_> appa
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: yes, try sudo apt-get install gparted again
<ActionpackedPIVI> Hi, folks
<ActionParsnip> baz: i just websearched it
<Altin> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: ok cool, tha worked :)
<ActionParsnip> haha 2 names starting with Action now :D
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: gksudo gparted will start the partition-manager
<Slart> nightdrever: well.. I'm running babaschess right now.. using the zipped version and wine 1.1.16... seems to work fine
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: have you tried websearching for the file at all? there are sites full of free dlls
<nightdrever> did it install fine?/
<nightdrever> i cant get mine too
<DStrevinas> hello, how can i check using bash if the user running my script is sudoer?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: ive been trying to get him to get wine from wine repo, he just wont listen or acknowledge my messages
<Slart> nightdrever: I didn't have to install it.. I just extracted the zip file
<Altin> ﻿DIFH-iceroot:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/130130/
<Altin> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: it's giving me that error now, won't load
<ActionpackedPIVI> OKay,. do you know each others ?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: run this command in your terminal
<nightdrever> hmm?? extract the zipp file where? and how do you  open it?
<dsdeiz> hi  how do i open the equalizer of alsa oss in terminal? or do i sound kinda nonsense? :S
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: sounds like there is another app which is using some important libs
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: but i dont know how to solve it, sorry
<Altin> could rebooting solve the problem?
<Slart> nightdrever: any folder should do.. I extracted it to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<ActionpackedPIVI> HI!! IS THIS JUST A SERVER FOR UBUNTU HELP OR WHAT?
<Altin> i'll try that :p
<Altin> brb
<DIFH-iceroot> nightdrever: only use that command if you are using 8.10 of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: copy all that and paste it to terminal and you will get the LATEST wine which you currently dont have. Slart has a newer version of wine
<quibbler> nightdrever: maybe have alook here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009474
<ActionParsnip> ActionpackedPIVI: its for both, and kill the caps
<Slart> ActionpackedPIVI: yes, we can also help with keyboard problems.... if you're having shift key problems or such
<ActionpackedPIVI> haha xD who dosnt have the caps problem ?
<ActionParsnip> ActionpackedPIVI: no one else seems to, i'd suggest a new keyboard
<nightdrever> ok done that
<nightdrever> now how to install babaschess and make i work?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: ok did it install some stuff and upgrde a lot of other stuff
<Altin> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: rebooting worked :)
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: ok :)
<ActionpackedPIVI> how do you send a message to one specially ? like when ActionParsnip sends to me it is highlighted ? how do i do so ?
<nightdrever> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nightdrever> Calculating upgrade... Done
<nightdrever> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionpackedPIVI: just type the name with tab
<ActionParsnip> ActionpackedPIVI: you just did it, type the person's handle at the beginning of the line
<DIFH-iceroot> !tab | ActionpackedPIVI
<ubottu> ActionpackedPIVI: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Slart> ActionpackedPIVI: you write their name first... also you can use tab to autocomplete
<agent005> is there a java app that enables wifi for mobile phones? or am i stuck with connecting via bt to my ubuntu lappy?
<ActionParsnip> ActionpackedPIVI: see how we all type your name at the start, thats not accidental
<Slart> ActionpackedPIVI: in your case I write Actionpa then press <tab> and it fills in the rest
<nightdrever> thankz it now works :-)
<ActionParsnip> agent005: bluetooth is a connectivity system, if there was a java app it would still use the bluetooth, you could maybe use usb to connect
<BobSapp> ah i solved my vpn issue
<ActionpackedPIVI> Slart: ohh yeah i see, cheers people
<Altin> DIFH-iceroot: doesn "unmounting" remove the partition? (that'w what i'm trying to do)
<ActionParsnip> nightrid3r: I told you to get the new wine version 4 times
<nightdrever> however the chess pieces arnt correct
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: unmount does not delete any partitions, just hang out the drive
<DIFH-iceroot> Altin: like hang out a usb-stick before removing it from the pc
<ActionParsnip> unmount doesnt exist
<agent005> ActionParsnip, good point.... sorry for the stupid question :D
<ActionParsnip> its umount ;)
<ActionParsnip> agent005: np man dont sweat it :)
<ActionpackedPIVI> Slart: so tell me, what is really the point of chatting in here?, do you know each other or ?
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: but the verbe is unmounting :)
<Slart> ActionpackedPIVI: this channel is for Ubuntu user support
<nightdrever> in babascheess the pieces arnt correct
<Slart> !ubuntu | ActionpackedPIVI
<ubottu> ActionpackedPIVI: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nightdrever> they look totally different etc
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: true
<Altin> DIFH-iceroot: ah ok thanks, i found it :)
<ActionParsnip> ActionpackedPIVI: its the official support room for officially relesed Ubuntu systems
<nightdrever> actionparsnip......do you know why the chess pieces arnt what they are ment to look like?
<ActionpackedPIVI> ubottu: yeah i know about ubuntu, in fact that is what im running right now, i was just wondering what this was..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quibbler> nightdrever: questions regarding the working of wine or programs in wine can best be asked in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: you could run winecfg and tweak settings a little, try setting the system to be win 2003 and it may run different, or Vista
<ActionpackedPIVI> ActionParsnip: so what is all the other servers that i can connect?, and is it easy to set up my own server ?
<Slart> nightdrever: you could try the advice given here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009474
<ActionParsnip> ActionpackedPIVI: server or channel?
<nightdrever> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: run winecfg in terminal
<ActionpackedPIVI> ActionParsnip: im not sure about that one,, but i guess channel cuz i dont want a whole server,,
<Pici> !freenode | ActionpackedPIVI
<ubottu> ActionpackedPIVI: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<nightdrever> nightdrever@ubuntu:~$ winecfg
<nightdrever> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on USB Device 0x46d:0x8da, disabling mixer
<quibbler> nightdrever: /join #winehq
<Pici> ActionpackedPIVI: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel. If you just want to chat you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hothollas> do I need to format a CD-RW before I burn audio files onto it?
<Slart> hothollas: not if it's new
<sprinkmeier> hothollas, shouldn't... with the price of CD-R's though, why bother with RW?
<Slart> hothollas: if it already has files on it you might need to erase it.. not sure if it's called erase/format/clean or something else
<SD_> ;lpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<sprinkmeier> hothollas, some raders/players have more trouble with RW's than R's
<hothollas> Slart: it's not, but using brasero, it won't burn it without errors
<sprinkmeier> s/raders/readers/
<hypernewbie> hey, guys, it would be nice if someone helped me with this
<Slart> hothollas: might be something else.. hard to tell
<hothollas> the file format is .ogg.  is that a problem for burning
<Slart> hypernewbie: just ask your question/describe your problem
<hypernewbie> I just installed intrepid to find out it doesnt recognize USB sticks
<Slart> hothollas: shouldn't be
<hypernewbie> its plugged in right now
<hypernewbie> lsusb shows it
<hypernewbie> but...i can't find any /dev/<something> to mount
<Slart> hypernewbie: ok, do this.. start a terminal
<sprinkmeier> hypernewbie, run "sudo lsusb" and "sudo fdisk -l" (Usual warning about running any commands, esp. sudo ones!)
<Frederick> folks where does ubuntu stores grub.conf?
<Slart> hypernewbie: run this "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<btavakkoli> HI, has anyone know : what is these sizes? https://shop.canonical.com/popup_sizes.php?pID=446 - which body i have meter?
<Slart> Frederick: /boot/grub/menu.lst might be what you're looking for.. not sure if there is a grub.conf
<hypernewbie> i got /dev/sdb
<Slart> hypernewbie: now remove the usb stick and plug it in again.. look at the terminal window.. there should be some new text now
<sprinkmeier> hothollas, a data CD (which happens to contains .ogg files) is very different from an audio CD (which effectively contains .wav files)
<ActionParsnip> btavakkoli: well 100cm - 1m
<ActionParsnip> btavakkoli: i dont get where your issue is?
<Frederick> Slart: thx
<hypernewbie> Slart: yep
<hypernewbie> Slart: stuff about the usb is popping up
<AgeValed> hi, i have dbx file, and i want to convert to mbox.. who can i do it?
<Slart> hypernewbie: somewhere in those 20 lines of text it should say what the device name is
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip, i must meter one body? which body?
<hypernewbie> Slart: Mar 12 23:40:51 hyperion kernel: [ 1544.407578]  sdb: sdb1
<person> hey guys i'm trying to sort my cache files and move all of the pictures to another directory, so i can flip through them with gpicview
<person> but when i did file * | grep image | mv * ~/images/cache
<person> it moved everything
<person> help?
<ActionParsnip> btavakkoli: ok for what product
<FloodBot1> person: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hypernewbie> Slart: so i guess its sdb1?
<hothollas> sprinkmeier: in what way? I had a cd and when I ripped it it came out as .ogg files. if I burn it onto a blank CD it won't be considered an audio CD?
<Slart> hypernewbie: ok, so the usb stick is /dev/sdb.. and the partition you want to mount is called /dev/sdb1
<Slart> hypernewbie: correct
<hypernewbie> Slart: now what do i type in to mount it(just mking sure)
<person> anyone?
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip, T-shirt
<Slart> hypernewbie: usually it mounts automatically.. it doesn't say anything about any errors of failing to do something?
<ActionParsnip> btavakkoli: get a Large
<sprinkmeier> hothollas, audio CD's contain uncompressed stereo sound (16 bits per sample, stereo, 44000 samples per second). A CD stores about 70 minutes. A data CD containing OGG files (or MP3's or some other ocmpressed format) can contain days of music (depending on compression). Some tools automagically de-compress music files and burn audio CD's (if that's what you ask them to do).
<person> hey guys i'm trying to sort my cache files and move all of the pictures to another directory, so i can flip through them with gpicview, but when i did file * | grep image | mv * ~/images/cache it moved everything. can someone help me please?
<NET||abuse> I have a server with samba(kind of our domain controller so to speak) it has 30GB drive which is overloaded, so i did an nfs mount to 100GB drive, i'm moving the samba share files there now, how do i copy from the local directory on the dc(old samba share) to the mounted nfs location and maintain the file user and group permissions?
<hypernewbie> Slart: no
<hypernewbie> Slart: it does not mount automatically, but i see no big errors in syslog here
<Slart> hypernewbie: can you pastebin the lines you got from the terminal?
<Slart> !pastebin | hypernewbie
<ubottu> hypernewbie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hypernewbie> Slart: yep, one sec
<sprinkmeier> hypernewbie, "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" should tell you what partitions (if any) the device contains (it seems to have one) and what filesystems are on theose partitions.
<nightdrever> so does anyone know why in babaschess the pieces dont show up correctly?
<hothollas> sprinkmeier: is there any chance using brasero to get these ogg files on a blank CD that would play in a CD player?
<AgeValed> i have a problem, i have dbx file, and i want to convert to mbox.. who can i do it? i want to import dbx file to thunderbird
<quibbler> nightdrever: questions regarding the working of wine or programs in wine can best be asked in #winehq
<Slart> nightdrever: did you copy a real gdiplus.dll into your wine system32 folder?
<hypernewbie> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130137/
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=280&osCsid=2a49b1295471678f04d4a99d23b08ae2
<sprinkmeier> hothollas, I don't know, I don't use brasero.
<sprinkmeier> !audio | hothollas
<ubottu> hothollas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hothollas> sprinkmeier:  imageburn?
<nightdrever> slart ..... i dont know how to
<nightdrever> sorry im new at this
<Slart> nightdrever: no worries.. just wait a second and I'll help you
<sprinkmeier> hothollas, imageburn is a braseroo option? if so it wounds like "burn this file bit for bit" i.e.  "create an image of it" which is exactly NOT what's needed.
<nightdrever> thankz
<hothollas> not so much trouble with audio (got over that hurdle a month ago ), but with creating a CD that plays in a CD player
<sprinkmeier> hothollas, yeah.. wrong trigger word....
<Slart> hypernewbie: hmm.. it looks alright.. well.. let's try mounting it manually then.. the command would be "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive".. you'll have to create the folder /media/usbdrive before you run that
<hothollas> sprinkmeier: right.
<hothollas> sprinkmeier: as a data CD would it play in a car CD player.  or again wrong option?
<lk> exit
<hypernewbie> Slart: awesome, that worked
<sprinkmeier> hothollas, maybe, but probably only MP3's (ogg isn't as well supported)
<hypernewbie> Slart: ok, now, is there any sane method of getting it to show up automatically?
<Slart> nightdrever: ok... you can download gdiplus.dll from this site http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?gdiplus . I can't guarantee that it isn't filled with viruses and nasty things but I've tried it on my computer and I'm still alive
<hypernewbie> Slart: I want to leave behind the days of manual mounting and manual synching and umounting before pulling out stick to the days of ubuntu 4.10
<nightdrever> i have downloaded it 2 mins ago
<nightdrever> so do i extract it?
<Slart> hypernewbie: I have no idea why it wasn't mounted automatically.. I've got about 10 different brands of usb sticks and all of them work automatically..
<nightdrever> and where do i put it?
<Slart> nightdrever: yes.. you extract it to /home/<yourusername>/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<sprinkmeier> Slart, hypernewbie same here, every USB key U have auto-mounts. Sometimes having multiple people logged on causes problems...
<hypernewbie> Slart: thanks heaps
<Slart> nightdrever: press ctrl+h to find the .wine folder, it's hidden by default
<Slart> hypernewbie: if you find an error message in the syslog that might tell us why it doesn't want to mount it we might be able to help.. but since it seems to prefer to just be quiet about it it gets very hard
<hypernewbie> Slart: ok, i'll try rebooting and see what happens
<nightdrever> slart i did that.....but the pieces are still weird
<Slart> nightdrever: then I don't know.. I'm not sure what the pieces are supposed to look like but as far as I can tell my pieces are normal
<arkenklo> I'm gonna reinstall my server, what directories should I backup?
<nightdrever> no mine are weird
<nightdrever> cant tell them apart
<AgeValed> i have a problem, i have dbx file, and i want to convert to mbox.. who can i do it? i want to import dbx file to thunderbird
<Slart> nightdrever: you did restart babaschess?
<sprinkmeier> Arkenklo, all on them
<nightdrever> yes
<Slart> nightdrever: if you write "wine --version" in a terminal, what does it say?
<sprinkmeier> Arkenklo, s/on/of/ you never appreciate what you had until it's gone. Backing up too much it much better than not backing up enough.
<nightdrever> oh slart
<nightdrever> i fixed it
<Slart> nightdrever: ah.. good
<nightdrever> well i changed the pieses but i cant view all types but some of them
<Arkenklo> sprinkmeier: I know that /var /home /etc and such must stay, but I just want to save the settings and stuyy
<Arkenklo> *stuff
<Arkenklo> What can I leave out?
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<sprinkmeier> Arkenklo, Settings should (mostly) be in /etc. Buy a cheap external disk, image the whole server onto it and sleep soundly.
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I want to run Vista in a virtual machine on linux.  What software do I need?
<Slart> dsnyders: virtualbox is nice..
<Slart> !vm | dsnyders
<oCean_> !vm | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<notemaro> crossover pro
<Slart> crossover pro is a virtual machine?
<Geep> dsnyders: I'd recommend virtualbox - quite nice.
 * rbowes uses VirtualBox
<oCean_> Arkenklo: personal settings are in your homedir, in the "hidden" directories, such as .mplayer, .purple etcetera
<Arkenklo> oCean_: I know, I'm just not sure about what for example /opt/ contains
<myk_robinson> i just attempted to connect to an OpenVPN server, which showed "active connection" for about 2 minutes, then said connection failed. Where in the client Ubuntu machine can I find a log or something detailing why the connection failed?
<Arkenklo> but /var/, /home/ and /etc/ are givens
<dsnyders> Okay guys.  I'll take a look at VirtualBox.  Thanks for the kickoff.
<notemaro> no but run every software of winn
<XLV> Arkenklo, opt is for optional.. newer packages that their maintainers dont want them into /usr i guess
<Arkenklo> Should I keep /usr/?
<oCean_> Arkenklo: for me, /home and /etc, those will do. However, that's no guarantee for others ofcourse.
<dsnyders> !Virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Slart> notemaro: oh.. so they've done what wine isn't even close to doing?.. *every* windows application?.. no exceptions?
<Arkenklo> okey
<sprinkmeier> Arkenklo, disk space is _so_ cheap why quibble about it? back up the lot. It's a lot cheaper than trying to recreate that one file/directory that you missed in the backup.
<Arkenklo> sprinkmeier: I have absolutely no budget at all
<Guest39440> connect from BackTrack4
<sprinkmeier> Arkenklo, running a server without a budget can be tough....
<Guest39440> i'm korean
<Arkenklo> sprinkmeier: it is
<Guest39440> your?
<bazhang> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Guest39440> korean?
<dsnyders> That ubottu has all the answers :)
<Guest39440> hey!!! your korean ??
<Guest39440> ??
<oCean_> Guest39440: people here are from all over the world. Language is english. Join #ubuntu-ko for korean language
<bazhang> Guest39440, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Guest39440> oh...
<dsnyders> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guest39440> me vmware from connect
<Guest39440> hahah
<ActionParsnip> btw y'alls pidgin 2.5.5 is in repos so if you got yours from get deb I suggest you uninstall it then reinstall from the repo
<Arkenklo> Thanks for the answers!
<js1013> hello.. hmm I've got a strange problem, I modified my .Xdefaults.. and now.. If I launch stuff by fluxbox.. .e.g using hotkeys to bring up xterm, it wont load the stuff from .Xdefaults, but if I run 'xterm' from another terminal.. it works like a charm
<js1013> fluxbox actually includes running xterm from anything else, besides another xterm
<ActionParsnip> js1013: check in~/.fluxbox/keys to check your command formatting
<js1013> ActionParsnip: hmm... Actually I can even try running xterms over the run command.. same issue
<ActionParsnip> js1013: bit hacky but maybe theres an arg you can throw xterm to make it use a certain config file when its launched and add that to the shirtcut key command
<ActionParsnip> js1013: e.g. xterm --config=~/.Xdefaults    thats just an example its not the actual command
<ActionParsnip> js1013: you get the idea
<Hew> My syslog.0 and user.log.0 are over 700MB each. Are they safe to just delete?
<js1013> ActionParsnip: yey, currently browsing through xterm --help
<Gnea> Hew: it would be better to stop the syslog daemon first
<sprinkmeier> Hew, yes (unless you have record keeping obligations or something)
<rww> Hew: Maybe you should look through them and figure out why they're so huge O_O
<sprinkmeier> Hew, For them to grow that big you've probably got a logrotate problem, or a _really_ busy system :-)
<Arkenklo>  /names
<sprinkmeier> Gnea, the .0 files are rotated versions (i.e. periodically .log becomes .0, .0 becomes .1 etc. ) you can (and maybe should) automagically compress them byu editing the logrotate file
<Arkenklo> uh
<Gnea> sprinkmeier: true, but they'll only be compressed using gzip
<J-_> Is there a program that will set a maximum temperature my CPUs will go? Something like the program, CPUlimit?
<ActionParsnip> if its text data it will compress amazingly :D
<sprinkmeier> Gnea, .log files usually compress really well (_lost_ or redundant info), and IIRC you can even bzip2 them.
<ActionParsnip> J-_: http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<Hew> They were pulseaudio errors from a bug which should be fixed now anyway. Deleted, thanks guys.
<Gnea> sprinkmeier: since they're plaintext, yeah. i've noticed excellent ratios with bzip2. but i think the only reason they still use gzip is due to processing time.
<sprinkmeier> Gnea, also, is the size diff between gzip and bzip2 matters then you're doing something wrong...
<sprinkmeier> s/is/if/   getting too late, typing going downhill
<Gnea> sprinkmeier: really? how so?
<MasterZ> so I'm using mdadm to create a raid 5 array... I have 3 1TB hard drives connected via USB 2.0.  Is it normal to take about a week until the raid reconstructs?
<Slart> MasterZ: it takes quite some time.. although a week seems a bit much
<sprinkmeier> Gnea, if gzip isn't good enough (i.e. you need the extra few % that bzip2 gives) then you're sailing too close to the wind (i.e. you don't have enough spare capacity to handle the inevitable unexpected problem)
<MasterZ> it has been running for about 8 hours now and it is only 1.7% complete
<Gnea> okay, perhaps restarting the syslog daemon isn't really necessary, but if you want to keep the logfiles inline/in-sync, then stopping it and then running /etc/cron.daily/sysklogd
<Slart> MasterZ: ouch.. are all the drives connected to the same usb-jack?
<MasterZ> suggests 18,000 min until finished
<Gnea> sprinkmeier: that's a matter of opinion - have you ever used syslog-ng or done centralized logging?
<MasterZ> slart: yes, connected via PCMCIA USB 2.0 adapter
<MasterZ> took it 15 hours to format the drives before setting up the raid
<Slart> MasterZ: I guess that means all the reads/writes to the drive have to share that one usb link.. perhaps it would be faster to put them on separate usb ports
<sprinkmeier> Gnea, yeah, but I've always had the luxury of lots of spare disk space (it's _so_ much cheaper than admin time:-)
<MasterZ> would seperate ports on the same PCMCIA card be faster than a hub off 1 port on teh pcmcia card?
<Gnea> sprinkmeier: depends on how you measure your rubrick :) in some cases, yeah, I agree
<Slart> MasterZ: I don't really know
<knut> how can i create a shortcut for a program that has to be opened throug wine??
<sushui> ls可以顯示目錄下的資料夾的大小嗎...?
<MasterZ> or would it be faster, at least for the setup, to hook them up to the orig 1.1 ports?
<Slart> sushui: english only here
<winboard> s<dfsdf
<MasterZ> man, wish I had a real computer I could use insetad of a laptop lol
<sushui> sorry...
<Slart> MasterZ: mm.. I doubt it.. usb 1 is really really slow compared to everything else
<winboard> was geht
<Slart> !de | winboard
<ubottu> winboard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Eressolar> !cn > sushui
<ubottu> sushui, please see my private message
<MasterZ> finish=13915.8min speed=1145K/sec
<knut> how can i create a shortcut for a program that has to be opened through wine??
<MasterZ> slower than that? :p
<Slart> MasterZ: why are you running what seems to be a huuuuuge raid from a laptop?
<MasterZ> wanted to setup a file server for my home network... can't afford to buy a new computer so I used an old laptop with Ubuntu installed
<nightdrever> skype in ubuntu?
<dalfz> what do i need to do to enable the highmem65g kernel?
<knut> nightdrever: there is a linux version for skype
<Slart> !skype | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sprinkmeier> MasterZ, Sure you want RAID? LVM might be a better fit, more flexible...
<MasterZ> LVM?
<Slart> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<knut> who is using wine? i just want to make a shortcut that tells ubuntu to open it with wine
<Slart> basically putting several harddrives together without the raid part
<sprinkmeier> MasterZ, in short, you an add/remove disks of any size at any time, no need for matching partiotion sizes etc. Of course, you don't get redundancy... (unless you do RAID on LVM, or LVM on RAID or some other such unholyness)
<Slart> knut: doesn't pointing the shortcut to "wine yourawesomewindowsprogram.exe" work?
<majnoon> made a pot of coffee ,and forgot to turn it on :)
<sprinkmeier> majnoon, This is a ubuntu support channel. I suggest #coffee
<nightdrever> ok im not sure how todo it??
<MasterZ> maybe... I'm setting up raid 5 cuz I lost my old hard drive that I used for my file server in January :(
<MasterZ> maybe I should get rid of my myth tv computer (which is a desktop) and use it for a file server instead
<RizR> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<majnoon> sorta offtopic ,thought you might need a quick laugh
<Slart> majnoon: do you get any error messages? nothing in the log? disk full perhaps?
<sprinkmeier> MasterZ, s/instead/as well/
<knut> Slart: ill try it... its a filezilla version that survived on my windows harddrive. although it isnt installed under wine.. it works when i double click it
<knut> slart: awesomewindowsprogram ;-)
<Slart> knut: well.. foo.exe is kind of boring =)
<ActionParsnip> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<marginoferror> join #ubuntu-testing
<vick> Is it not possible to link directories ?
<marginoferror> whoops, sorry
<Slart> vick: I think it is
<ActionParsnip> vick: sure it is, use a symlink
<ActionParsnip> vick: cd /location/for/link
<kim0> Hi .. any reason why I cant find repos for feisty
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> vick: ln -s /folder/to/be/linked/to
<Slart> kim0: see that "end of life" date?
<RizR> Hi guys. I get this error (using mplayer) when playing something:
<RizR> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1321:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<RizR> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ActionParsnip> vick: if you are creating the symlink outside of ~/ you will need sudo
<RizR> how to free-up the soundcard?
<vick> ActionParsnip, Yeah i am linking to a mounted drive
<ActionParsnip> vick: thats fine
<piasdom> how do enable duel monitor support in 8.04 ?
<kim0> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> vick: the mountpoint is a folder like any other
<ZummiG777> Question: What is the flag to allow aptitude to install unsigned packages from a repo?
<RizR> piasdom, what graphics card you've got?
<Slart> kim0: when a release goes "end of life" the repositories are moved to a new url (that I can never remember).. something with old releases bla bla bla
<ActionParsnip> vick: once you make the link you can even change its icon to something more intelligible if you use gui
<piasdom> RixR:gforce 6200
<Pyerre> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> RizR: you could restart hal and alsa|pulse
<RizR> ActionParsnip, ah, hal. That's what I was missing i think. thanks.
<Pyerre> do you know a command to translate a number in his ascii caracter ?
<kim0> Slart: could u try remembering that URL :)
<rww> Slart, kim0: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> RizR: np man
<RizR> piasdom, you're using nvidia driver or open source one?
<vick> Thanks people.
<ActionParsnip> nvidia 6200 cards are awesome
<Slart> kim0: I never have to.. someone else, with superior memory abilities, always steps in and saves the day =)
<Slart> !helpersnack | rww
<ubottu> rww: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<piasdom> RixR; vesa
<kim0> rww: thanks :)
<cornell_w> I've installed Ibex.  It is common for various processes, daemons, whatever to send notification emails as necessary.  Are there configurations that I have to do to sendmail (exim) for the email to get out, or is there an operable configuration already setup?
<RizR> piasdom, it's RizR :-) vesa. I hvnt tried that. I got setup using nvidia's driver quite easily though. I can send you over my xorg.conf if you need
<Slart> cornell_w: I think you have to set it up so it forwards mails to some external smtp server.. also you have to make sure to use real addresse.. not just root@mygamingbox
<RizR> ActionParsnip, how do I restart pulseaudio. init script doesnt do anything.
<RizR> ActionParsnip, I've still got this running: /usr/bin/pulseaudio -D --log-target=syslog
<piasdom> RizR; i can't use the manu drivers because of a program that don't like it :)
<fruc> #ubuntu -es
<ActionParsnip> RizR: killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio
<cornell_w> Thanks Slart, so I have to configure it like I would Thunderbird, give it an smtp server, like my isp's.
<cornell_w> ?
<vick> ActionParsnip, Is it ln -s linkto something ?
<RizR> piasdom, ic. sorry man then. just out of curiousity, what program is that?
<ActionParsnip> vick: it will create a soft link or symlink
<ActionParsnip> vick: but yes
<HoLaKoO> hello all
<piasdom> RizR; EMC3..
<Scix> When preseeding, why wont metapackages like ubuntu-restricted-extras install? Flash and all of it's friends does not get installet, but apt says that the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" is installed
<fruc> #ubuntu.es
<fruc> hola
<ActionParsnip> vick: what is the mount point of the partition you mounted and I can give you the command if you wish
<piasdom> RizR; thanks any way
<RizR> ActionParsnip, killall didn't go. killall -KILL did it :-) I think the resource was blocked by some zombie
<Ariathaxx> hello there guys, Is it possible to get KDE on Ubuntu? Will it slow Ubuntu down when having http, ftp and mysql servers on it? thank you
<ActionParsnip> RizR: sounds like it, get the cricket bat out ;)
<vick> ActionParsnip, well i had a directory already filled with data on windows, and then i did ln -s directoryOnLinux directoryOnWindows, what i actually wanted to do is to link to the directory on windows, but i think the opposite happened
<Slart> cornell_w: something like that.. but probably by editing some obscure text file somewhere.. I don't know the specifics but I think it's the same stuff you have to do if you just want to run your own mail server
<vick> ActionParsnip, Is the data lost ?
<ActionParsnip> vick: other way around
<marginoferror> Ariathaxx: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<RizR> ActionParsnip, pretty good with that believe me :-)
<usr13> Ariathaxx: It is possible to switch from gnome to KDE.  Yes
<Ariathaxx> Is Kubuntu faster/Slower than normal Ubuntu? is Ubuntu good for having it as a Homeserver
<ActionParsnip> vick: erm not sure to be honest
<Ariathaxx> pls help I am a newbie :D
<usr13> Ariathaxx: Same speed.
<Pici> Ariathaxx: Kubuntu is the same as Ubuntu except it comes with KDE instead of GNOME by default.
<vick> oh my god :P
<ActionParsnip> Ariathaxx: depends on config
<Ariathaxx> Ah okay sounds nice
<crystal> i cant install flash for mozilla 8.04
<vick> ActionParsnip, Is there a way to 'unlink' or something ?
<OriWB> PROBLEM: my when firefox is open, i can't see my panel... can someone help me see my panel even when i am using firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Ariathaxx: if its a home server you dont need an x server so both are as fast as each other
<dquarter> Ariathaax
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> vick: is it a dual boot setup?
<s`s> woah
<vick> ActionParsnip, Yes.
<ActionParsnip> vick: id try booting the other OS and hold your breath
<vick> k
<Incarus> OriWB, try to reinstall firefox
<Fatsoul> Hi all!
<Guest27046> i cant install flash for mozilla 8.04
<Ariathaxx> I dont like black screens with just text, I would like to have a userfriendly server operativesystem
<OriWB> Incarus: wont i lose all my firefox information?
<dronix> Guest27046: why?
<Incarus> OriWB, you can export them
<gdan> g'day all, wondering if anyone is free to assist me with setting my network (internet connection) -- really struggling !!
<hwilde> anybody have a BPM counter that listens to your music?
<Slart> Ariathaxx: linux is user friendly.. it's just a bit picky about who it considers friends =)
<Guest27046> dronix, dunno i have tryed every thing with terminal and manual install by donwloading
<Incarus> gdan, try "sudo dhclient3"
<gdan> Just installed 8.1 Ubuntu -- and it just won't find my network card
<dronix> Guest27046: did u install the adobe flash?
<Incarus> gdan, wireless lan?
<dronix> gdan: you might need to install the restricted driver
<gdan> Incarus: no wired !!
<Ariathaxx> but if we compared Windows server 2003 with Kubuntu as a Homeserver: Will be using = FTP, Mysql, voiceservers, http. which one wins?
<gdan> dronix: how do i install the restricted driver
<Guest27046> yes dronix but i think its because i am installed in windows
<Slart> Ariathaxx: but on a more serious note.. you will probably need to edit a text file sooner or later or use the terminal.. if you want a point and click server os you'll probably want to go talk to some of the other people.. they will charge you lots of money though
<dronix> gdan: what do u mean u r installed in windows?
<Slart> Ariathaxx: if you tell us how to calculate a simple number for "how good an os is" we can help you comparing
<dronix> gdan: http://img.skitch.com/20090312-d9ncuqgcri7x6k9tjr1njpgng5.jpg
<gdan> dronix: I just installed 8.1 ubuntu on the desktop next to me !! its an old dell 8300
<Ariathaxx> Which one is most stable and use less processes
<usr13> Ariathaxx: I really don't think very many of us are in the business of doing speed tests on Windows 2003 servers...
<Incarus> <Guest27046>, paste "ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins"
<cornell_w> That's ok slart, I think I can find the details...  I just like to get a hint of where I'm going before I start charging off somewhere.  Saves a lot of time that way.  So I'm going to be researching configuring exim, notably for setting external smtp.
<cornell_w> Thanks again Slart
<Guest27046> Incarus, ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Guest27046> Incarus, flashplugin-alternative.so
<Guest27046> sory
<Slart> Ariathaxx: I think it's a pretty even match.. you can screw up any install.. or have a reasonably stable setup using any os, if you know what you're doing
<dronix> Guest27046: go into the synaptic manager and search for flash, make sure your repository are settup correctly
<Ariathaxx> I am working on a project in school, to setup multiple kinds of server programs. I would really like to use Linux,  instead of windowsserver2003, but don't know if it is worth it.
<Incarus> dronix, is installed
<Slart> cornell_w: there should be lots of howto's out there. hope you find something good, that works for you
<Filippo_FK> salve
<gdan> dronix: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system. -- has NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (as recommended) - it says "This driver is not activated" --- activating it doesn't seem to help --- and where would the network one be ??
<usr13> Ariathaxx: Obviously, on this channel we are going to believe that Linux servers are better, less problematic and faster and more reliable.  No one here is likely to give you any other opinion.  But the bottom line, those opinions are more than likely echo a good share of the reality of the comparisons.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nado> hi there
<dronix> gdan: what nic do u have?
<Geep> Guest27046: Make sure that you've restarted firefox since the installation of the plugin
<usr13> Ariathaxx: Why would it not be worth it?
<nado> anybody knows when there will be pidgin 2.5.5 available in the reps?
<Guest27046> yes geep
<Slart> nado: I think it already is
<Ariathaxx> usr13: Time matters.
<Incarus> Guest27046, try "sudo killall -s KILL firefox" anjd start again, it should work
<gdan> dronix: according to my research i think its Intel Pro 10/100 LOM
<ActionParsnip> nado: its there now
<Slart> nado: at least there was a patch for libpurple today
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<usr13> Ariathaxx: So do you think it will be faster to set up the Windows 2003 server?
<ActionParsnip> nado: i just updated today
<ActionParsnip> nado: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ariathaxx> but however, you made me to atleast try kubuntu. We'll see what I will do later
<ActionParsnip> nado: if you have the version from getdeb, remove it
<blindraven> Question : how many packages are there in the Ubuntu repos?
<nado> ActionParsnip: thx, will try that
<ActionParsnip> blindraven: LOADS
<dronix> gdan: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012963&page=2
<Slart> blindraven: many many many.. or you were looking for a more precise answer? =)
<Incarus> blindraven, millions
<LOVELINUX> Hi..
<blindraven> I'm doing a slide at work next week and presenting Ubuntu, I'd kind of like some hard numbers if possible please :)
<pc-illiterate> hi
<ActionParsnip> blindraven: you can see exactly if you wish: apt-cache search * > ~/packages.txt
<ActionParsnip> blindraven: then count the lines in the file
<Guest27046> how can i find my other hdd ??
<Slart> blindraven: apt-cache search . | wc -l returns 26168 on my desktop
<blindraven> ActionParsnip, I use Arch I'm afraid =/
<Incarus> <Guest27046>, is it working?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: nice
<ActionParsnip> blindraven: doesnt arch use apt-get ?
<rww> blindraven: 29,385 in intrepid, according to my count.
<Guest27046> Incarus, nope i will try with opera if the firefox its broken :P
<blindraven> Slart, cheers
<Slart> ActionParsnip: actually apt-cache search * didn't return anything for me.. a dot worked better
<blindraven> ActionParsnip, No, Pacman
<LOVELINUX> Hi ... i need a bit help if someone got time .. someone who knows a program that can download the music video or just the mp3 from youtube and save it on my desktop ?
<Incarus> <Guest27046>, and did you run my command?
<usr13> Ariathaxx: There are a few linux servers that can be run from live CD, such as: http://sms.it-ccs.com/faq.html
<Slart> LOVELINUX: there are firefox addons that will do it.. downloadhelper I think it's called
<nightdrever> how do i install skype for ubuntu 8.10?????
<dronix> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<Decepticon> Search could not be completed
<rww> !youtube-dl | LOVELINUX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube-dl
<usr13> Ariathaxx: There are others...
<ActionParsnip> blindraven: use whatever searches your repo at command line
<Gnea> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<DIFH-iceroot> LOVELINUX: firefox with addon
<dronix> ah, forgot the name
<Guest27046> yes Incarus
<rww> !skype > nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> LOVELINUX: video download helper was the name imo
<dronix> ok thnx Gnea
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split
<blindraven> ActionParsnip, the Pacman repos are not the same as Ubuntus :) they are all different.
<Incarus> <Guest27046>, k
<LOVELINUX> Slart:  okay thanks ill check it :)
<LOVELINUX> rww:  is it the name ?
<Guest27046> how can i find my other hdd ??
<jase1> just quick question. how can i change the file type association of mp3 to play from rhythm box instead of totem(which seems to be its default, but horrible sound quality). i can play it from rhytm but i cant figure out how to make the type stick
<usr13> Ariathaxx: After it is booted, it can be installed to HD, and all the configs can be implemented by web-based remote login.
<LOVELINUX> DIFH-iceroot:  so i shall download "video download helper" to my firefox ?
<rww> LOVELINUX: package "youtube-dl" in universe repository.
<Slart> jase1: I think you can right click on a mp3-file and select properties.. there should be a page there
<dennda> jase1: right click any mp3 file, properties, open with (or similar)
<DIFH-iceroot> jase1: right-click->open with other application->always use this
<beardbar> does anyone have experiance setting up 3 monitors, i have dual mode working. need to add the third.
<jase1> k
<DIFH-iceroot> LOVELINUX: its an firefox addon to save videos from youtube,myvideo and so on
<LOVELINUX> rww:  "universe repository" ? .. you mean i need to write it in terminal ?
<gdan> dronix: I just tried $ sudo ifdown eth1  the response was ifdown: interface eth1 not configured -- did the same with eth0 again not configured ?? any tips ?
<dronix> gdan, one sec
<rww> LOVELINUX: ... Just go with what DIFH-iceroot is saying. It's probably easier for you.
<Incarus> LOVELINUX, if you watch a video it will be temporary saved in /tmp, so you can copy it from there
<LOVELINUX> rww:  alright, but thanks for your help :)
<jase1> thanks worked like a charm. didnt think to check properties. in windows you can just goto open with in right click menu and do same thing.
<Guest27046> how can i find my other hdd witch is SATA ??
<LOVELINUX> Incarus: okay, but wouldnt it be easier with a program to download it to your desktop right away.
<Incarus> LOVELINUX, sure
<LOVELINUX> DIFH-iceroot:  so i shall download "video download helper" to my firefox ?
<jase1> guest it should detect it by default
<DIFH-iceroot> LOVELINUX: yes
<jase1> have you tried navigating to /mnt
<DIFH-iceroot> LOVELINUX: just look at the mozilla addons for this plugin
<Incarus> Guest27046, normally in file manager
<nightdrever> thanks but there is a problem with audio playback ?????
<dronix> gdan, do an ifconfig and paste your result on the pastebin
<Guest27046> Incarus, the other partitions are made by CP
<Guest27046> Incarus, the other partitions are made by XP
<Incarus> Guest27046, should work
<LOVELINUX> DIFH-iceroot:  okay so i go to their website and search for "video download helper" and add it on my firefox web browser ?
<jase1> the file manager should still detect it
<gdan> dronix: that's gonna be hard mate !! the problem is on another PC !! not this one !!
<jase1> goto /mnt in your file manager
<Incarus> LOVELINUX, ive got an opera user script, so i can press an icon in youtube and the movie will download
<dronix> gdan: u don't have access to that machine now?
<Incarus> jasel, no auto mount
<DIFH-iceroot> LOVELINUX: yes
<LOVELINUX> Incarus:  okay, but ill try to download the "video download helper" first and see if it works :)
<Incarus> Guest27046, you can check fdisk
<Incarus> LOVELINUX, k
<gdan> dronix: i do its running beside me -- i'm on my laptop atm not the troubling desktop -- i can run the ifconfig on it but i'll be hard to cut paste the result :-D
<LOVELINUX> DIFH-iceroot:  Okaay thanks ill try it out :)
<DIFH-iceroot> LOVELINUX: np :)
<dronix> gdan: oh right sorry, then just tell me if you get any results for eth0 or similar
<supertux_> Hi, does anyone know about this error :  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9255354/00001.jpg
<Guest27046> Incarus, nope i cant see it
<Incarus> Guest27046, start gparted or qtparted and check it out
<jase1> supertux_:  that looks like an improperly set resolution
<DIFH-iceroot> supertux_: looks like overclocked or a temperature problem
<dronix> supertux_: I think thatsa video card driver problem
<jase1> have you checked your x config?
<DIFH-iceroot> supertux_: or a bad resolution
<gdan> dronix: eth0   Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:0c:f1:d7:a1:87   etc
<supertux_> jase1, I think is a bad automatic config of xorg
<usr13> Ariathaxx: I see:  http://www.livecdlist.com/?pick=All&sort=&showonly=server  but this list is not complete.
<Incarus> Guest27046, in linux partitions got other names, not C: and D:! hda and sda
<Guest27046> yes Incarus
<sYskk> Hi all. I own a dedicated server and I usually manage it with cPanel. Id like to install a new software on the system, but I am clueless as of where to put my files... does anyone know a good tutorial on how the ubuntu directory structure is organized... ? i could simply make a folder in /home but i'd like to put it somewhere where its considered standard
<jase1> Guest27046: it should be sda1 or sda2 depending on which sata drive it is
<Slart> sYskk: /opt is where I put my own software
<Incarus> supertux_, looks like screen on drugsw
<kamilin> hey
<Slart> !lhs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lhs
<supertux_> dronix,  I have a good xorg.conf working in Intrepid , the video card is an Ati Radeon 9200se, and it happens to me since gutsy, but trying Jaunty the problem appears again
<Slart> !dirs | sYskk
<ubottu> sYskk: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Incarus> supertux, change the drivers to an open source one
<sYskk> Slart: thx
<dronix> supetux_: did that happen after a fresh install?
<Incarus> supertux, jaunty have got the 1.6 xserver, and the old drivers are not supported
<supertux_> Incarus, I don't use privatives
<sYskk> I guess /usr/sbin or /usr/bin would be the best place... does anyone know the difference between both ?
<Guest27046> Incarus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130168/
<jase1>  /usr/sbin is system bin
<sipior> sYskk: sbin was originally intended for statically-linked binaries essential for basic administration
<Incarus> <Guest27046>, "sudo fdisk -l"
<supertux_> http://pastebin.com/mbf5b055 here is my Xorg.conf
<dronix> gdan: do u get someting along the lines of up broadcast running multicast mtu 64?
<Guest27046> Incarus, i can see it here
<xzakox> somebody with experience on serial port programming? I'm getting some weird behavior. I open the port, write some stuff to it, and then close it on exit, but then the serial port gets "blocked" and I can't open it again... open() gives -1, and errno is 5 (EMFILE??)
<sYskk> so I guess id be better with /usr/bin... last question, should I make a user specifically for this binary ? should I chown it to some existing user/group ? ps: its a ftp server
<supertux_> The way I resolve it before was taking a good xorg.conf from Feisty CD and replace it to the new one
<xzakox> any ideas?
<Incarus> supertux_, driver is "ati", try to change it to "vesa"
<supertux_> I did it
<jase1> supertux_: have you checked to make sure your vid card is on the bus that is listed?
<JuJuBee> I use kubuntu on dual head setup.  Currenly I cannot run kde (or kwin I guess) on both monitors.  What wm doe Gnome use?  Can I run that on second monitor?
<supertux_> Incarus, I did it , but doesn't work
<kitche> supertux_: well xorg in Intrepid is different then what Feisty used
<Incarus> supertux_, k
<jase1> supertux_:  or tried the flgx x server i think it works better with ati than the xorg version
<Incarus> supertux_, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Incarus> jasel, wont work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1093487
<supertux_> Incarus, only ask abotu keyboard but nothing a bout graphics
<Incarus> supertux_, good
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jase1> supertux_:  have you tried looking here for solutions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Incarus> supertux_, but ati should work <<in the future, you can use the proprietary 9.2 release, or open-source ati>>
<gdan> dronix: I have UP BROADCAST MULTUCAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<jase1> supertux_:  have you tried looking here for solutions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Incarus> supertux_, hm, upgdate your system
<supertux_> Incarus, free driver has been working , and in fact , is working now really well in Intrepid
<supertux_> jase1, I wll see it,thx
<mcpasdgarrett> Hi all, to correct a mouse issue I need to do a "xset mouse 1 1" each time I login... what is the best way to automate this?
<supertux_> Incarus, sorry I think i'm  explaining very bad
<rww> !startup | mcpasdgarrett
<ubottu> mcpasdgarrett: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Incarus> supertux_, k, have you got intrepid or jaunty?
<BLTnoTomoto> where is the file for crontab located? I want to back up all crontab information
<Slart> BLTnoTomoto: somewhere deep down in /usr/lib I think
<supertux_> I have a very good resolution with the free driver in Intrepid , but this happens to me with the Jaunty liveCD
<jetscreamer> locate
<rww> BLTnoTomoto: It's in /etc/
<supertux_> Incarus, Intrepid
<mcpasdgarrett> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jetscreamer> is it called crontab? locate crontab
<oCean_> BLTnoTomoto: your cron is in /var/spool/crontabs/username. Other crons (like daily, weekly etc) are in /etc/cron.* directories
<dronix> gdan:try this ifconfig eth0 MTU 1496
<sYskk> how do you add a binary as a service from shell ? (its a server and id like the binary to automatically launch on startup and run in background)
<Incarus> supertux_, yes, jaunty is beta, it got a new xserver and dri2
<BLTnoTomoto> ocean_, thanks
<rww> sYskk: add the command you want to run on startup to /etc/rc.local
<jase1> 1496? thats kinda high isnt it? shouldnt it be 1492 to make up for the header byes? usually an 8byte header
<dronix> gdan: then disable your connection and enable it again
<gdan> dronix: MTU: Unknown host
<sonium> can somone explain this: http://codepad.org/Lt3enFSV
<supertux_> Incarus, ok , but the issue is comming form gutsy . But I could resolve it with lot of searching and some help
<LOVELINUX> DIFH-iceroot:  okay i got it, it seems to be good .. but which program should i use to convert the flv files ?
<dronix> gdan: ifconfig eth0 mtu 1460
<brandon> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sYskk> rww: thx
<supertux_> Incarus, the thing is that i thought it was resolved but I appears again in Jaunty , so I will wait untill it has benn fixed
<gdan> dronix: nope nothing !! :-(
<dronix> gdan: same result?
<Incarus> sonium, "sudo apt-get install libgsl0"
<supertux_> Incarus, and everyone, tnx very much
<Hashishin> hey guys, i need your help! i try to use ath5k driver for my atheros wlan-card, but my notebook crashes when i unload it or when i try to activate in "system->hardwaredrivers"...anyone know this?
<Incarus> supertux_, np
<gdan> dronix: yeh nothing happened 00 can't even use my browser to talk to router : 192.168.0.1
<dronix> gdan: when u entered the command, what output did u get?
<gdan> dronix: no output !!
<LOVELINUX> Incarus: okay i got it, it seems to be good .. but which program should i use to convert the flv files ?
<sonium> Incarus: I have this, and libgsl.so.0 is also in /usr/lib
<dronix> gdan: did u disable the connection, and enabled it again?
<gdan> dronix: ifconfig reflected the change though
<Incarus> LOVELINUX, www.media-convert.com is good
<gdan> dronix: yeh i right clicked the network icon and unchecked the enable -- then rechecked it
<Incarus> sonium, no idea. try to chown or chmod the libgsl0 file
<LOVELINUX> Incarus: okay thanks ill try it :)
<Incarus> k
<dronix> gdan ok, put it back to 1500
<killinks> Здорово
<Dreamglider> How do i see of ubuntu is using the swap partitino ?
<Incarus> !ru | killinks
<ubottu> killinks: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dronix> gdan: I think its a problem with network manager
<oCean_> Dreamglider: swapon -s
<BLTnoTomoto> when using mkdir, how can I issue this command when none of the directories are created at all: mkdir dir1/dir2/dir3/dir4 . is there a way to do that without 4 different mkdir commands?
<oCean_> Dreamglider: and/or "free" command
<gdan> dronix: i put it to 1500 again
<dronix> gdan: sudo update-rc.d -f NetworkManager remove
<jase1> an easy way to find mtu is ping your router with different mtu sizes till you get ping outs. then set to just below that one. but if you cant even ping your router, changing mtu prolly wont matter
<jtaji> BLTnoTomoto: mkdir -p
<wiijii> Hi guys and gals. Got an issue with sound - it's disappeared. Alsa recognises there's a card (alsamixer) but I can't rmmod snd-hda-intel as it's in use. I've restarted pulseaudio (though I don't think it's used) and alsa-utils. No luck. Ideas?
<oCean_> sonium: shared libs should be in default (lib)searchpath.
<kitche> BLTnoTomoto: yes use the -p switch to mkdir
<dronix> gdan: restart after that
<Mahen23> hi all
<wiijii> If I reboot it returns, however. I'm not sure what causes the sound to be lost - perhaps Firefox or related plugin etc.
<Mahen23> have you heard about the school shooting
<BLTnoTomoto> jtaji and kitche thanks!
<Dreamglider> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/m510b637c looks like it's not being used
<gdan> dronix: restarting !!
<rww> !ot | Mahen23
<ubottu> Mahen23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Incarus> Mahen23, offtopic. the one in germany or alabama?
<oCean_> Dreamglider: size = 0 ?
<Dreamglider> oCean_: On boot i see - Activating swapfile file [Fail]
<oCean_> Dreamglider: do "grep swap /etc/fstab"
<Dreamglider> oCean_: i cloned the disk and put ubuntu on a bigger disk and bade a bigger swap allso
<Dreamglider> oCean_:  UUID=f913584b-6bd1-4baa-973a-1f5f34634161 none swap sw 0 0
<brandon> when i untar something that is .tar.gz what would the - thing be?
<oCean_> Dreamglider: So that is a swap partition. Use command "sudo blkid" to see if that partition (by that uuid) is even there
<Incarus> Dreamglider, format swap partition
<Dreamglider> oCean_: the partition is on the disk
<wiijii> Any suggestions on what to do with a loss of sound? Things to check etc? How can I check what process is using a particular module? Maybe if I could kill it I could rmmod the sound module
<usr13> brandon: No telling...
<gdan> dronix: ok done !! what now? the little network icon has disappeared !
<usr13> brandon: Could be anything.
<dronix> gdan: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<brandon> oh my god
<usr13> brandon: It is a compressed, archived file.  It could be one file or lots.
<brandon> please tell me
<oCean_> Dreamglider: the resize is probably not ok.... Try by hand: (you know what device name it is? like /dev/sda3) - then: "swapon -vv /dev/sda3" (example)
<brandon> all i remimber is -tg but i forget the other too
<usr13> brandon: Are you asking how to open it?
<eitreach> Does anyone know whether alpha 6 will be out today?
<dronix> gdan replace loopback with dhcp
<usr13> brandon: tar zxvf filename.gz
<gdan> dronix: it says: auto lo // iface lo inet loopback // // auto eth0 // iface eth0 inet dhcp --- but note that i think i put those last 2 lines in manually earlier !!
<Dreamglider> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/m63dcfec6
<Incarus> eitreach, i think next release will the final, or?
<brandon> okay but its a tar.gz
<brandon> so i will add a -t
<dronix> gdan, there should only be two lines, auto eth0
<usr13> brandon: tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<eitreach> Incarus: No. Alpha 6, then beta, then RC, then release. I was just wondering if alpha six has been delayed, due to alpha 5 being so.
<gdan> dronix: yep there are 2 lines for auto lo -- and 2 for auto eth0
<usr13> brandon: What are you trying to do?
<oCean_> Dreamglider: see it is wrong
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Incarus> eitreach, sure, 9.4. will be the release date
<brandon> i am trying to untar it via terminal
<usr13> brandon: tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<dronix> ok for after auto eth), what does it say?
<Incarus> brandon, you could use a gui
<brandon> well i need to open ./Config
<usr13> brandon: ./configure
<usr13> ?
<brandon> its for a IRCd
<oCean_> Dreamglider: the UUID you pasted here (which is in your fstab) ends "...4161" And that is /dev/sdb2
<brandon> yes but i need to untar it
<usr13> brandon: tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<oCean_> Dreamglider: but in the fdisk -l output, I don't see a /dev/sdb2, but a /dev/sda1
<brandon> and i tryed puting the location but it still come's up as a error
<usr13> brandon: tar x filename.tar
<dronix> brando: can't u right click and hit Extract Here
<brandon> well i need to add the location of the file
<Incarus> dronix, not in directorys with wrong permission
<oCean_> Dreamglider: or wait. Did you not paste all output of fdisk -l ? Because fdisk -l outputs only /dev/sda. So were is /dev/sdb
<usr13> brandon: tar zxvf /home/user/location/filename.tar.gz
<Dreamglider> oCean_: i only have one disk
<usr13> brandon: tar zxvf /where/file/is/filename.tar.gz
<dronix> oh he doesn't have permission
<brandon> okay it worked but how do i change the cd
<brandon> no it worked now
<Incarus> dronix, dont know
<Incarus> i havt to go
<Incarus> -e
<usr13> brandon: cd directory/new/
<oCean_> Dreamglider: Output of blkid says different
<dronix> c ya Incarus
<Incarus> k, bye
<oCean_> Dreamglider: blkid also sees ntfs partition(s)
<Jackaruto> Anyone here with cisco content engine Experience?
<usr13> brandon: You should cd to the directory where the tarball is first.  I usually create a fresh new directory to do stuff like that.  Like: mkdir new-apps  or mkidr temp
<usr13> brandon: You can delete the directory when your done...
<Dreamglider> oCean_: i think it's from the old disk, I Cloned the Ubuntu partition to a new bigger harddisk, the old disk did contain NTFS
<oCean_> Dreamglider: anyways.... You have to edit your /etc/fstab. The line for swap should be changed. The UUID in the current fstab represents a disk, that is (no longer?) there. Fdisk says /dev/sda1 is your swap. Command blkid says UUID of /dev/sda1 is UUID="a3f74240-c159-4db3-a5f0-c805e69887ce
<oCean_> Dreamglider: First test it by manually: "sudo swapon -v /dev/sda1"
<usr13> brandon: cp newfile.tar.gz temp/ ; cd temp/ ; tar zxvf newfile.tar.gz ; cd newfile/ ;  etc.etc.etc
<dronix> gdan: did it work?
<brandon>  work's
<brandon> :)
<cengiz> hi
<Dreamglider> oCean_: output: swapon on /dev/sda1
<gdan> dronix: the 2 lines where already present !! and things still aren't working (i don't think they are)??
<oCean_> Dreamglider: that's ok. Now see "free" or "swapon -s" it should be there
<dronix> gdan: after auto eth0, you should have, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Dreamglider> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/m34010f3 looks like it works now
<gdan> dronix: yep thats what it has !!
<oCean_> Dreamglider: Indeed! Now edit the line representing swap in /etc/fstab. Change the UUID part
<dronix> gdan: hmm, try this sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<oCean_> Dreamglider: then it should work after next boot too :)
<Dreamglider> oCean_: so i change the old UUID to the new from blkid right
<oCean_> Dreamglider: yes
<kamilin> hey where can i find the documentation of /proc/meminfo?
<gdan> dronix: its going through a few DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 ... etc ... No DHCPOFFERS received !!
<dronix> do u get a send packet error?, gdan?
<gdan> dronix: no i don't see one
<BLTnoTomoto> is this the proper way to run a bash script from crontab: 45 10 * * * . ./home/user1/scripts/scripts.sh ??
<usr13> gdan: Is the hardware all ok?
<oCean_> kamilin: I don't like to say 'search google' ... but in this case it really seems wise to do so
<kamilin> C_C
<kamilin> i diid
<oCean_> BLTnoTomoto: The dots should be removed
<kamilin> but i'd like to find something very detailed
<unop> BLTnoTomoto,  why have you got the single . there?   and  it's unlikely that   ./home/user1/scripts/scripts.sh  is a location to a script.  maybe  /home/user1/scripts/scripts.sh
<gdan> usr13: how can i be certain ?? i believe so !!
<usr13> Try to connect manually.  What is the IP of the router?
<oCean_> BLTnoTomoto: You are using the complete path, then the dots are not necessary. Then your script will run every day at 10:45 am
<BLTnoTomoto> thanks ocean_ and unop
<usr13> gdan Try to connect manually.  What is the IP of the router?
<dronix> gdan: I still think is a problem with network manager, try this apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<oCean_> BLTnoTomoto: just another tip: add ">/home/user1/scripts/script.log 2>&1" at the end of your entry. That way you'll receive all output/error in such a logfile.
<gdan> usr13: its just the basic 192.168.0.1
<usr13> gdan: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.91 ; ping 192.168.0.1
<usr13> gdan: Can you ping the router?
<Dreamglider> rebooting.
<BLTnoTomoto> hmm.. it didn't work...
<usr13> gdan: If not, can you ping your own NIC?:  ping 192.168.0.91
<gdan> usr13: i can't ping the router but i can ping myself
<usr13> Then check the hardware.
<oCean_> Dreamglider: ok. But you *could* test it manually. (sudo swapoff /dev/sda1, then sudo swapon -a) However, a reboot will make absolutely sure
<usr13> gdan: Could be a bad cable, or bad NIC or ....?
<gdan> usr13: hmmm !!
<usr13> gdan: Actually, we do not know for sure that your router will answser ping requests, but most do by default.
<BLTnoTomoto> so is this correct? 48 10 * * * /home/user1/scripts/script.sh 2>&1
<unop> BLTnoTomoto, looks good.
<gdan> usr13: i will ping it from this machine !! does that isolate the problem ?
<usr13> gdan: You could check to see that your other computer can ping the router.
<jimdb_> What is blkid and how does the uuid really work?
<usr13> gdan: Yes
<gdan> usr13: yes it can !!
<usr13> Ok.
<oCean_> !blkid | jimdb_
<ubottu> jimdb_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BLTnoTomoto> where would that logfile be? cause it's not working :/
<usr13> gdan: you more than likely have a hardware issue.  Check the wire.
<ataufik> hello... anybody success connect to internet using ZTE MF622 with network manager?
<oCean_> BLTnoTomoto: the entry is not correct
<BLTnoTomoto> o
<usr13> gdan: Have a spare cat5 cable?  Want to try and switch with the one that works?
<oCean_> BLTnoTomoto: you have to specify the logfile, like "45 10 * * * /path/to/script >> /path/to/log 2>&1"
<Jackaruto> Any Cisco people here with expereince on the 500 series content engines?
<BLTnoTomoto> Ooo
<gdan> usr13: does it mean anything if there is a flashing red light at the PC's end where the network cable plugs in ?? could that mean that the NiC is fine ?
<usr13> gdan: I don't know.
<kitche> gdan: red flashing light can be bad
<gdan> usr13: :-D hehe ok !! i'll try another cable !!!
<kitche> gdan: it should be green I believe but depends on the network card
<mcpasdgarrett> I'm still having issues with getting my xset mouse 1 1 to automatically run.  I'm thinking that the suggestions were for running it on startup, but that doesn't seem to work because it needs to be executed after login, or where X starts.  Where do a put a script to run when X starts?
<oCean_> Jackaruto: sorry, not me. But there *is* a #cisco channel
<jimdb_> Ok I read the article. It appears to apply to para drives. It says nothing of the purpose of what uuid does
<sky_> how i can install java ?
<gdan> kitche: its green when things are running -- !! --- but may it be red when connection isn't work ??
<jimdb_> Pata*
<kitche> gdan: could be
<Jackaruto> oCean_ on freenode?
<Jackaruto> doesn't seem to be in my channel folder
<ataufik> hello... anybody success connecting to internet using ZTE MF622 with network manager? how to make it work?
<dayo> what's the difference between Suspend and Hibernate?
<Jackaruto> foudn it
<sky_> how i can install java ?
<Jackaruto> thanks
<storbeck> Jackaruto: /join #cisco   :)
<Picassotamus> !hi > Picassotaums
<jtaji> mcpasdgarrett: system > prefs > sessions
<Jackaruto> I don't knwo why it didn't show in my list
<Picassotamus> !hi > Picassotamus
<ubottu> Picassotamus, please see my private message
<Jackaruto> but I found it thanks all
<sky_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<oCean_> Jackaruto: ok
<Ornedan_> How does one enable mouse wheel emulation on a trackpoint in Intrepid? In Hardy, 'Option "EmulateWheel" "on"' in xorg.conf did it, but it seems Xorg in Intrepid no longer respects those settings
<jimdb_> oCean_: I read the artice. It seems to only apply to pata drives. And it says nothing of the actual purpose of using a uuid in the fstab
<mcpasdgarrett> jtaji: how about in xfce?
<dronix> dayo,hibernate shuts down your computer after saving your current state, suspend doesn't
<oCean_> jimdb_: hm, you're right. I really expected (a little?) on the idea behind it.
<Ornedan_> Also, the suspend button on my laptop used to work in Hardy, but stopped doing so after upgrade. How do I re-enable it?
<sky_> how i can add debian etch repository ?
<usr13> gdan: sky_ Not a good idea to mix
<dayo> dronix: so coming out of Hibernate means booting up and logging in? when i Suspend, it comes up into a locked screen, and i just type my pw to unlock the screensaver
<jtaji> mcpasdgarrett: either in /etc/X11/Xsession, or ask in #xubuntu
<oCean_> jimdb_: my best guess is, that it's actually a way to uniquely identify drives/partitions. Device naming like "/dev/sdb1" etc is not consistent through every boot. Especially not (for example) when using SAN storage
<hapt1K> does anyone know why when i connect to my office VPN i cannot use the internet normally? for example when im logged into the VPN i cannot open my browser and go to google.com
<sky_> usr13: so how i can install java ? :X
<usr13> sky_: apt-get
<sky_> java is not in repo
<dronix> dayo, suspend = standby, so it'll go into low power mode, you'll be prompted for your login credential but it doesn't turn off your computer, hibernate does turn off your computer
<hy> hi
<jimdb_> oCean_: I have 6 sata drives in my unit. Upon a reboot the /dev can be different than when I power off the restart. Im trying to solve that inconsistency.
<Camille> bjr
<dronix> dayo, however, hibernate will prompt you for your log in right after u turn it own
<oCean_> jimdb_: the UUID thing should solve that I guess? I tend to use filesystem (ext3) labels
<dayo> dronix: the ubuntu screen login, right?
<dronix> day, yes
<dronix> dayo, yes
<dayo> dronix: ok, thanks
<jtaji> jimdb_: that's the reason for using UUIDs
<jimdb_> oCean_: You can use labels in the fstab?
<oCean_> jimdb_: In /etc/fstab the UUID is specified, and not the /dev/sdb device.
<dronix> gdan: did u get it to work?
<oCean_> jimdb_: or the label, yes.
<gdan> dronix: no :_( !!
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me what this pts/0 mean
<BLTnoTomoto> ocean_ thank you for your help very much. it's working :)
<gdan> dronix: maybe something wrong with my NIC ?? not sure !!
<jimdb_> oCean_: I see. But it appears to apply to pata drives according to that web page and not to sata.
<storbeck> PerryArmstrong: It's the 1st psuedo-terminal
<dronix> gdan: ok lest try to remove network manager and installing it again, I think your problem lies with network manager, not hardware
<gdan> dronix: ok i'll run that remove command that u put earlier
<usr13> !nonfree
<dronix> gdan: apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<dronix> reboot after that
<usr13> dronix: I think gdan has hardware problem
<PerryArmstrong> storbeck; can you tell what's the difference between tty7 and pts/0. i am getting confused between these terms
<oCean_> jimdb_: hm, yes. I'm not very familiair with the blkid being specific to pata.
<Ornedan_> How does one enable mouse wheel emulation on a trackpoint in Intrepid? In Hardy, 'Option "EmulateWheel" "on"' in xorg.conf did it, but it seems Xorg in Intrepid no longer respects those settings
<dronix> gdan: u did an update from 8.04 to 8.10 correct?
<jtaji> jimdb_: the article indicates PATA now uses libata... SATA already used libata, libata supports the UUIDs
<oCean_> jimdb_: for an example see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130199/
<storbeck> PerryArmstrong: man tty and man pts
<jtaji> jimdb_: in a nutshell, everything now uses libata
<usr13> sky_: Enalbe more repos, universe comes to mind.
<gdan> dronix: ok restarting !! Yeh well i just did a fresh install of 8.10 !! i did have dual boot 8.04 with XP before
<dronix> gdan: and your nic was working fine?
<oCean_> BLTnoTomoto: glad to be of some help :)
<jimdb_> oCean_: Thanks. I understand now. But I don't know how they expected us to know that. They might want to update their page.
<usr13> gdan: Did this hardware work before?
<gdan> dronix: :-D i think so :-D been a while since i touched this desktop !!
<oCean_> jimdb_: ah, yes... documentation.. :/
<Arkenklo> Do I have any reason to backup /dev?
<dronix> usr13: thats wahy I don't think its hardware, he said he had 8.04 installed before
<storbeck> PerryArmstrong: essentially, tty is a controlling terminal, and pts is a pseudo-terminal
<echo> hi
<gdan> usr13: Last i remember i believe it did yes !! -- maybe something happened to the NIC !!??
<kleftisx> Hello i need via terminal to see the output of the command dmesg of the lines that do not contain any numbers or digits from (0-9). Can anyone help me?
<echo> Hello i have problem, i dont have sound :/ i have acer 6935 g please help
<gdan> dronix: ok restart complete !!
<dennda> How do I burn some XVID video file so that my Âstandard dvd player ca play it?
<florin_> Incarus are u there ?
<dronix> gdan: apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<zamba> i want to install mysql 4.x on ubuntu hardy.. is there a place i can find packages for this?
<dronix> dennda: what type of dvd player do u have? what type of dvds does it play?
<benste> Hi
<usr13> gdan: Did you look at the /etc/network/interfaces file? If you are using eth0, it should be set to auto
<dronix> zamba: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<jimdb_> oCean_: Thanks again. I'll look into it. Im going to reinstall my system today so I will experiment some. Unfortunately right now im on my iPhone chatting. Sort of hard to follow through using it. And typing is a pain.
<dennda> dronix: vcd, svcd, mp4, divx
<oCean_> kleftisx: isn't dmesg alway showing numbers? e.g. each line starting with timestamp?
<usr13> gdan: That is, if your router's DHCP server is turned on.
<gdan> dronix: strange -- it says Pachage network-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package
<benste> If I would like to have an updated version of an Opensource software package in karmic koala, what should I do? - file a bug and add so specific to it ?
<oCean_> jimdb_: no problem. Good luck
<zz2> hello everybody
<dronix> dennda: I think regular avi should be fine, the problem could be your dvd not reading the dvds, does it play all type of dvd, dvd+r etc
<usr13> dronix: gdan: nm-applet   I think is the name of the application.
<kleftisx> oCean: yes show numbers, but i dont want to see the lines contain any number. i have found the command dmesg | grep ^[:digit:] . thanks
<dennda> dronix: I'll check that. So just brasero -> video or data disc?
<gdan> usr13: not nm-applet -- says package couldn't be found
<usr13> gdan: If you did:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.91 ; ping 192.168.0.1   and was unable to ping the router, and the other machine IS able to ping the router, then you have a problem that networkmanager will not fix.
<dronix> denna: yes, that should work fine
<dennda> dronix: Which? Data or video disc?
<usr13> gdan: I think you have dissabled the NetworkManager, so that is understandable.
<usr13> gdan: /etc/init.d/networking start
<dronix> denna: video, that way it'll play in a loop, I think with data, you'll need to manually select and play the files
<gdan> usr13: hmmm ok !!
<dennda> dronix: i've no problem with that. i'll just try video
<benste> should I file a bug if there is a never software release aviable than the one in jaunty?
<usr13> gdan: Do you have more than one NIC in this machine?
<dennda> dronix: when I want to burn it shows me a burning setup dialog. everything looks fine but the "burn" button is grayed out
<gdan> usr13: no !!
<danbhfive> benste: only if there is a good reason to include it
<usr13> gdan: Did  /etc/init.d/networking start   do anything?
<dronix> gdan: you won't be able to use apt-get since u don't have access to the internet
<Hashishin> hey, in /etc/modules i have some names two times...is it better to reduce to one?
<jtaji> benste: it might be getting to late for jaunty.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<dennda> dronix: as data disc it works. iÃ'll just try that then
<benste> danbhfive: and what if the only reason is that the new version is from 2007 and the old one which is inclueded from pre 2002 ?
<benste> jtaji: KArmic Koala would be glad too :-)
<danbhfive> benste: lets take this to +1
<benste> k
<ross> i have a question
<rakudave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ross> i have my headphone connected to the desktop, however, it seems that the volume is really low, although everything is turned up all the way
<ross> is there a way to "fix" this?
<m3st3ss0> good morning everyone
<usr13> gdan: Have you checked to see that the network cable is ok?  (Did you switch with the PC that is now connected?)
<m3st3ss0> does anyone know if there's a way to run ubuntu on hp dv6 laptops?
<gdan> usr13: the NIC card is built into the Motherboard -- is it possible that i have to turn it on/off in the bios settings ??
<jimdb_> m3st3ss0: I have it running on a dv5000 and it runs well. I did nothing special.
<gdan> usr13: and somehow i just lost mouse control ?? bloody hell !!
<usr13> gdan: ifconfig eth0
<blakkheim> I have a small question with a terminal command. Say I used "cat file.txt | grep example" and the output was "test: example" how would i remove the "test:" part from the output?
<m3st3ss0> well... I've got this problem: it asks me, during the beginning of installation, what monitor and graphic card this ps has
<usr13> gdan: maybe the mouse plug is just loose.
<dronix> or just ran away
<usr13> gdan: what does  ifconfig eth0  tell you?
<m3st3ss0> it would run in low graphic mode if I don't find the right config
<m3st3ss0> then, even if
<usr13> gdan: I do not think the network card is dissabled in the bios.  Not likely.
<oCean_> blakkheim:  there are many ways " | grep example | awk -F: '{print $2}' " for example
<m3st3ss0> then, even if I do find something similar to what I have on this pc, it freezes on running local boot stuff
<gdan> usr13: 1 moment plz -- is there some keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu to restart !??
<oCean_> blakkheim: however, if the output is (or can be) more than 1 line, you'll have to expand the script
<usr13> gdan: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<rakudave> ross: check in "system -- settings -- sound" if the right driver is active, then double-click on the speaker-icon to bring up the volume-control. there go to settings and ensure all channels are selected
<jimdb_> m3st3ss0: Mime never asked that.  Usualy a sticker on the laptop says the graphics chip. Pr turn it over and read the exact model number and look ip the specifications on the web
<usr13> gdan: Ctrl-Alt-Delete    will restart
<usr13> gdan: But you can work from the terminal, just login and do what you need to do at tty6
<gdan> usr13: I think both the mouse and keyboard are no longer responsive !!?? omg :-D
<ross> rakudave: how do i check to see if it's the correct driver?
<blakkheim> oCean_: thanks
<usr13> gdan: Sounds like hardware issue.  Pull the power cord loose, slide another PC in it's place and plug back in.  :)
<rakudave> ross: usualy "auto" works just fine, but you could try to force "alsa".
<kneeki> Anyone recommend a Notepad++ (type) syntax highlighter for programming Lua and XML using Ubuntu?
<allquixotic> I am trying to put a headless server with 100mbps uplink into the bittorrent seeding pool for 8.10-desktop ISOs, but btdownloadcurses/btdownloadheadless from the "bittorrent" package don't seed at all! I know the ports are open, so what's wrong?
<ross> rakudave: i'll try that
<rakudave> kneeki: geany
<oCean_> blakkheim: another tip. Something like this might be useful: " grep example file.txt" | cut -d':' -f2 "  -- that'll work for multiple lines too.
<dronix> kneeki: gedit
<kneeki> rakudave: thanks =)
<usr13> kneeki: vim
<oCean_> blakkheim: actually remove the 2nd doublequotes in last example
<chuckh1958> I've noticed that in a bash shell  I can use TAB completion for ssh commands and it's completing server names. Where does it get that data from?
<Droopsta915> Does Ubuntu have the keyboard option? etc. ALT+1545, I want to make the spade symbol on my paper
<chuckh1958> Is there somewhere where I can define TAB completion for other commands?
<dronix> chuckk1958: I believe thats built in
<ross> rakudave: ok ALSA gave me a much better result
<gfather> anyone can chek if svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer is working ?
<allquixotic> chuckh1958: From the command-not-found package
<chuckh1958> dronix: On other distros with bash, it doesn't happen
<rakudave> ross: good :-)
<ross> rakudave: thank you, it seems like ALSA is the much better setting
<jatt> hi, openssl is eating all my cpu, what can be the problem?
<jatt>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<jatt>  6781 user  20   0  4048 2020 1656 R   99  0.1   6:50.37 openssl
<FloodBot1> jatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dronix> oh, I didn't know
<allquixotic> dronix: it's in the command-not-found package
<ignis__> does any one here use openvpn?
<allquixotic> more accurately, command-not-found-data
<ignis__> openvpn channel is not reponsive
<allquixotic> ignis__: Yes, I use it
<gfather> <ignis__> yes me
<ignis__> allquixotic, gfather ,well thank you both i would really appreciate a small help
<allquixotic> ignis__: I run OpenVPN server on a Fedora 10 jeOS inside virtualbox on ubuntu server :) didn't want to risk messing up the server's networking because i don't have out of band management, otherwise i might have tried it on the native ubuntu :P
<ignis__> if i have set up an openvpn as tun with a specific subnet say the suggested 10.8.0.0 to a network of addresses that are different say 192.168.1.0
<gfather> allquixotic   svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer
<gfather>  works with u ?
<ignis__> :)
<gfather> no
<ignis__> users succeed connecting with a new assigned address of type 10.8.0.x but can't communicate with inner network
<allquixotic> gfather: Huh? how is mplayer svn related to what I've been talking about?
<gfather> make the subnet something that u dont normally use
<ignis__>  i read the manual several times but didn't succeed setting up a push route or anything else successfully, please help me
<oCean_> chuckh1958: the ssh hostname completion is based on known_hosts files
<gfather> allquixotic nothing , just test if its working or i have a firewall problem :)
<allquixotic> ignis__: You might also need to specify "client-to-client" in the server-side config
<oCean_> chuckh1958: in your .bashrc there is a line for sourcing /etc/bash_completion configuration.
<ignis__> what is that? i read those things, also the push routes, but didn't succeed with configuration
<ignis__> what does client to client do?
<allquixotic> gfather: it's not you, it's the server...
<bhsx> if i did a 8.10 install of ubuntu (because that's the CD i had already), and install Xubuntu-desktop then do a "sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop" that should get me very close to an actual Xubuntu release, correct?
<gfather> <ignis__> push route , if u want lets say to make the people who connectes to ur vpn use ur net and firewall security rules
<allquixotic> gfather: tcp        0      1 129.2.131.69:45003      213.144.138.186:3690    SYN_SENT    11221/svn
<gdan> usr13: ifconfig eth0 : gives an output !!? what u wanna know specifically ?
<bhsx> os is there a major difference that i'm missing?
<allquixotic> gfather: that indicates that the server isn't responding to the SYN packet, as that same line is there constantly
<gfather> allquixotic thanks m8
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can access the shared folders in XP on virtualbox
<gfather> yes :) , strange though i was able to access it like hours ago
<ignis__> allquixotic, wait, if i use push route it gives my clients the ability to talk to inner pc's?
<ignis__> and they are subordinate to the network rules?
<gfather> ignis__ no , push make the internet use ur route
<ignis__> ohhhhhhhhh
<gfather> ignis__ like if you ban some porn site
<zamba> i need to find a mysql-server-4.x package for ubuntu 8.04
<gfather> and the push was enabled
<allquixotic> ignis__: push "route ..." can do almost anything you can imagine. It's basically telling the client to run the route command. Read the manpages!
<ignis__> and client-to-client?
<dronix> zamba: what I gave u, it didn't work?
<gfather> when the access the net , they cant open these sites , because they use ur net and ur rules
<allquixotic> ignis__: client-to-client allows multiple connected users to the VPN to ocmmunicate with one another
<zamba> dronix: you didn't hilight me, so i guess it slipped past me:)
<zamba> dronix: oh, you did.. but no, that doesn't work
<ignis__> allquixotic, but i want them to communicate with other computers from within the network, not one another
<zamba> dronix: there's no mysql-server-4.1 in the repos
<zamba> dronix: No candidate version found for mysql-server-4.1
<dennda> dronix: thanks, works (dvd)
<dronix> dennda: great, u use data right?
<ignis__> allquixotic, how do i gain that?
<Shininggg> zamba: its not supported anymore you have to go to ysql website to dowload it if you really need it
<allquixotic> ignis__: If you want the VPN-connected clients to have _all_ IP traffic redirected through your internet gateway -- that is, any IP address that your server resolves will be resolved in exactly the same way by the clients, and your VPN server basically becomes a NAT -- then use redirect-gateway, along with iptables
<zamba> Shininggg: but i see several people able to issue aptitude install mysql-server-4.1
<zamba> Shininggg: dronix is the second guy who reports success with that install
<allquixotic> ignis__: If you use redirect-gateway and the proper firewall rules, then you can determine which routes your VPN clients can access by sitting down at the server's console and pinging sites... whatever responds will also be accessible to clients
<zamba> isn't there a way to get repositories from earlier versions of ubuntu (even though one of the guys were using 8.10)
<ignis__> no it's not what i want, i want a 10.8.0.x computer connected remotly to ve able to ping inner computer from address 192.168.2.x
<dennda> dronix: yes
<Simple`Man> any1 help me
<dronix> ok cool
<Simple`Man> i dunno how to conect internet in ubuntu
<nightdrever> w do i delete contacts in pidgin?
<nightdrever> how*
<nightdrever> ive added someone with wrong name......now i cant seem to delete it
<ignis__> can this be done?
<ignis__> sorry for the ignorance
<ArcSighter> ikonia: hello what about my second vmstat?
<sooki> okay, so I upgraded my video card and now X doesn't start and I'm stuck on command line, how can I get X back? :P
<RickZilla> Running Win Vista, would like to partition off 20G or so for ubuntu...recommended resources to walk me through this process?
<nightdrever> so i always get error messages when start up pidgin
<zamba> how can i see from what repo a packge will be installed?
<Jeruvy> !wubi | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<allquixotic> ignis__: You would have to use push "route ..." but I'm not exactly sure how to do it. You should make sure the desired IPs and subnets match.
<allquixotic> ignis__: And you might need to do some masquerade/forward hacks with iptables to redirect stuff coming off a separate NIC (if that's how you have it set up) into the tun0
<ignis__> that is exactly the problem i have, that i don't know how to push routes
<masu3701> #python
<vigo> Simple'Man: Have you looked at the forums? It is possibly either a hardware issue or a mis-configured Network.
<masu3701> join #python
<masu3701> #join python
<Simple`Man> viezerd
<Simple`Man> vigo
<allquixotic> ignis__: I don't push any routes in my configuration, I just use the full tunneling via redirect-gateway. So I don't have the knowledge to answer, sorry :( Be patient and ask your question in #openvpn and someone will respond eventually
<ignis__> allquixotic, i am dying here can't stand this anymore, so much simpler on windows
<nightdrever> so how do i delete people in my contact list in pidgin?
<gdan> usr13: thanks for all your help mate --- gonna go get some sleep --- get back to this tomorrow
<jagggy> masu3701, try adding a / infront of it :p
<Simple`Man> whts the forum
<gdan> dronix: thanks for all your help mate --- gonna go get some sleep --- get back to this tomorrow
<ignis__> allquixotic, thanks
<ignis__> exit
<quaal> i would like to backup my ubuntu installation partition onto a usb hard drive. how could i compress this backup. its like 50gb and the drive is only 40gb.
<dronix> gdan, no problem hope u get it fixed
<RickZilla> Jeruvy:  Thank you for the link, checking it out now
<nightdrever> noone can help?
<dronix> Simple`Man: u have wireless?
<vigo> Simple'Man: Have you altered or set up any firewalls or messed with iptables?
<Simple`Man> yea
<nightdrever> i just want to delete some contacts on pidgin
<Jeruvy> RickZilla: np
<vigo> ahhh
<sooki> bitchx is leet :P
<titon> Hi could anyone help me with my problem. after reboot i got vertical lines across my usplash and when it reaches gdm its just a mess of lines going all over so i cant see anything
<Simple`Man> dronix im using wifi
<lesshaste> how can I get alt-sysrq to work in X? It works fine from a virtual console
<titon> then if i go into recovery mode and change to nv driver....i get in..then change in there back to nvidia and reboot and the nvidia driver works....but only till i reboot
<xcasey> Hi can anyone help me, i ran an update on my cloudbook and now when i start i get this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/loathed/DSC00090-1.jpg and i cant get past it
<dronix> Simple`Man: for me, enabliing the restricted drives has always worked, do u have it enabled?
<masu3701> what is the python channel? do anyone know?
<hmw> I want to view several "tail"s in a manner like html frames, best started via shell script. Any ideas?
<kitche> masu3701: #python
<n3m3s1s> hi guys
<n3m3s1s> need help with ubuntu boot
<Picassotamus> masu3701: /join #python
<masu3701> ok thank
<n3m3s1s> my ubuntu won't boot
<n3m3s1s> the problem is that it doesn't load the ntp server
<n3m3s1s> and gets stuck there
<n3m3s1s> how can i resolve??
<Jeruvy> !ask | n3Cre0
<ubottu> n3Cre0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kitche> n3m3s1s: you can press ctrl-c and it will skip that step
<masu3701> its says i need to be identified to join that channel
<Picassotamus> !enter | n3m3s1s
<ubottu> n3m3s1s: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> !identify | masu3701:
<ubottu> masu3701:: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Jeruvy> masu3701: then you need to identify, see #freenode if you need instructions
<n3m3s1s> ok,thankyou
<kitche> !register | masu3701
<ubottu> masu3701: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<masu3701> but i did register
<sooki> hmm, is there a way to sort of minimize something in command line and run other things?
<kitche> masu3701: so identify with nickserv then
<Iceman_B|ssh> how can I get the user details for a certain user in Linux?
<masu3701> kitche: how do i do that
<unop> Iceman_B|ssh, what details are you after?
<usr13> sooki: put & at end of command
<kitche> masu3701: /msg nickserv identify <password> I like using /quote myself
<kamikaze> Hello, i have a problem with ubntu, last time i  started everything worked ifne, now if i try to start, tehre are horrible grafik mistakes, i dont know why,  i got a ati 1900xt, and live cd works finde but i cant boot anmyore because of the mistakes
<dronix> masu3701: after u register u identify
<_VIM_> masu3701: type /msg nickserv identify 1234    or whatever your pass is,,, DONT DO IT in this channel though, do it in status window
<sooki> alright, thanks
<Iceman_B|ssh> unop: name, identity details, as the OS knows them
<[OES]> Afternoon All. Hope you can advise.I want to install php-apc on my server I have found these instructions http://2bits.com/articles/installing-php-apc-gnulinux-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710-and-debian.html
<usr13> sooki: or:  "fist-command ; second command"  etc.
<vscott> I have installed java and created the sym link, but now firefox closes after 3-5 seconds.
<masu3701> _vim_status window?
<kitche> masu3701: the server tab
<[OES]> Now this has worked perfect on local development box but thats a centos box.  Can you see any danger in running that on my ububtu box
<_VIM_> masu3701: yeah or server/system window depends on your client'
<Iceman_B|ssh> I think I'm know in a system as user "16833424"
<Iceman_B|ssh> but I login under a different name
<oCean_> hmw: Not sure. Maybe multitail?
<unop> Iceman_B|ssh,  getent passwd | awk -F: '{if ($1=="username") {print}}'
<adrenaline> Have a problem with the mouse all of a sudden. It just stops all of a sudden then starts workign again very annoying I think it started happening after an update adn I think is usb related any ideas of something to check?
<masu3701> am lost
<Iceman_B|ssh> unop: with the trailing '?
<kamikaze> someone any idea?
<_VIM_> masu3701: what client are you using?
<xcasey> i can also get it to go to this screen http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/loathed/DSC00092.jpg but i dont know what to do
<unop> Iceman_B|ssh, off course.
<usr13> adrenaline: It's a USB mouse?
<bardyr> Hey, how can i mount a software raid0 on a live cd?
<adrenaline> usr13, yes
<catmando> hey all
<hechu> hi
<Th3_KID> how do you save the output from a terminal to a textfile? can anyone help?
<kamikaze> hm  using the alternatvei cd is easier than live cd :D
<blackest_knight1> hi i;m booted from live cd and need to get the hdds running again there is a full install on a sata drive but no grub
<Iceman_B|ssh> unop: oh right, I didnt see the first one
<kamikaze> works automatically
<titon> anyone able to help me with my nvidia problem?
<catmando> i've just noticed that i'm getting insane cpu and memory usage from both NetworkManager and syslogd
<consoleart> hi alll...i have a webcam installed on my laptop (ubuntu ibex)
<dronix> adrenaline: does your keyboard work?
<hechu> Th3_KID, you can use redirect to a text file.
<consoleart> i want to take a picture of who is loggin into my system
<hechu> Th3_KID, 'yourapp > log.txt'
<catmando> anyone else run into this?
<hapt1K> can anyone help me solve why that when i connect to my VPN i lose normal internet access??
<consoleart> when the system logs in
<vscott> Can anyone assist with java and firefox
<consoleart> is there any way of doing it
<adrenaline> dronix, yes but I am starting to notice the same problem on the keyboard too
<usr13> adrenaline: Could be several things.   YOu could watch messages and see if you get a clue there.  tail -f /var/log/messages
<blackest_knight1> titon what nvidea problem
<Th3_KID> so i would do netstat -a -n > log.txt
<zamba> how can i use apt to see from what repo a package comes?
<florin_> hi
<adrenaline> usr13, I am familiar with linux that is a good Idea
<florin_> i have a question guys
<florin_> any ProRat ubuntu version availbale for download?
<xcasey> no one can help?
<titon> Hi could anyone help me with my problem. after reboot i got vertical lines across my usplash and when it reaches gdm its just a mess of lines going all over so i cant see anything
<titon> then if i go into recovery mode and change to nv driver....i get in..then change in there back to nvidia and reboot and the nvidia driver works....but only till i reboot
<Th3_KID> so hechu  would the syntax be like netstat -a -n > filname.txt
<fxm> hell
<fxm> hello
<usr13> titon: Have you updated kernel?
<oCean_> Th3_KID: yes, that would work
<hechu> Th3_KID, yes, try it. I just tried, and it works fine.
<florin_> any ProRat ubuntu version availbale for download?
<ArcSighter> ikonia: ok let me know then
<Th3_KID> what directory would the file be stored in?
<hechu> Th3_KID,  netstat -a -n > log.txt
<titon> usr13 i installed using the restricted drivers.....dont they come with the updated kernel?
<oCean_> Th3_KID: your current dir
<Iceman_B|ssh> unop: I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/130223/  and I recognise the string 16833424 but what does that say ?
<hechu> Th3_KID, current directory where you run the command.
<xcasey> ok if i hit escape and go to grub menu i only see ubuntu 7.10, memtest86*
<oCean_> Th3_KID: or do like "netstat -an > /tmp/outfile.txt"
<titon> how can i check if i got the right drivers for this kernel?
<Th3_KID> oooooooooooo oooooo ooooOOOOOOoooOO THANKS YOU GUYS
<hechu> Th3_KID, welcome.
<Th3_KID> hechu oCean do you guys do any programming
<ciccino> me?
<ciccino> hi
<adrenaline> usr13, crud I rebooted so my logs are all filled with that crap so I will keep monitoring and see if anything new pops up
<unop> Iceman_B|ssh,  man 5 passwd  #explains the various fields
<Iceman_B|ssh> okay, thanks
<oCean_> Th3_KID: little bit shell, nothing like c etc..
<dima_> hi, everyone. How could I find out what filesystem is on a partition?
<usr13> titon: See what /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks like.
<hechu> Th3_KID, sure.
<dronix> adrenaline: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<Th3_KID> hechu do you know python?
<hechu> Th3_KID, shell, c program, python .
<hechu> Th3_KID, yes.
<unop> dima_,  df -T   or  sudo fdisk -l
<oCean_> dima_: "sudo fdisk -l"
<adrenaline> dronix, already install
<xcasey> ok so i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6805453 which explains my problem can someone tell me how i would reinstall ubuntu on a netbook w/ no cd drive
<titon> whats the site where i can paste my code so i dont spam here?
<Th3_KID> hechu can python be used to make a remote administration tool?
<adrenaline> dronix, it is on a usb KVswitch and it is working correctly on the other server
<Pici> !paste | titon
<ubottu> titon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adrenaline> It seems to be an ubuntu problem
<danbhfive> xcasey: can you use a usb drive?
<kitche> titon: there is a few but ubuntu has their own
<dima_> unop: thanx
<dronix> adrenaline: is it a linux server?
<xcasey> yes
<Ariathaxx> hello, I just got SMS server, but uhm, When booting from LiveCD it asks for a Login and password, I have no clue what to enter
<adrenaline> It is a desktop dronix sorry
<zamba> how can i use apt to see from what repo a package comes?
<adrenaline> one is solaris and one is ubuntu
<dronix> adrenaline: is it linux?
<kitche> Ariathaxx: SMS?
<adrenaline> on a usb kv switch
<Guest8100> hi, I need the tool png2eps, any idea how to install it?
<Ariathaxx> kitche: Slack Mini Server
<adrenaline> dronix, it is ubuntu
<titon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130224/
<dronix> adrenaline: try to reconfigure xorg
<hechu> Th3_KID, ah? python is just a program language. what kind of remote administration tool do you need. you can wrote some remote tool in python language, but I think you will also need other depends.
<masu3701> how to paste with color?
<titon> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130224/
<dronix> adrenaline: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adrenaline> oh you mean the kv. It was working fine till I did an update (Ithink)
<n3m3s1s> ubuntu won't boot. It blocks on "*starting NTP server ntpd;*stopping NTP server ntpd;*starting NTP server ntpd" and i can't stop it using ctrl+c. Any ideas on how to boot=?
<Th3_KID> hechu other depends such as?
<Ariathaxx> anybody using Slack Mini Server?
<kitche> Ariathaxx: well it's not based on Ubuntu I would try and find the support channel for Slack Mini server
<hechu> Th3_KID, hehe, it depends your requirement.
<Ariathaxx> kitche I've tried that.
<skiab0x> hello people
<Ariathaxx> There was some guy in this channel who was telling me to try it
<Th3_KID> hechu by requirements you mean on what i want the tool task i want to accomplish
<skiab0x> can I ask about something?
<hechu> Th3_KID, yes.
<zamba> how can i use apt to see from what repo a package comes?
<Myrtti> !ask | skiab0x, you just did, but...
<ubottu> skiab0x, you just did, but...: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n3m3s1s> ubuntu won't boot. It blocks on "*starting NTP server ntpd;*stopping NTP server ntpd;*starting NTP server ntpd" and i can't stop it using ctrl+c. Any ideas on how to boot=?
<[OES]> hope someone can advise. I have ust restarted httpd service and getting this error  * Restarting web server apache2 httpd (no pid file) not running
<Myrtti> zamba: apt-cache policy <package>
<zamba> Myrtti: finally.. thanks! :)
<titon> usr13, dont i get the updated nvidia module with the restricted modules that installs with the kernel
<Th3_KID> hechu oooOOooOo how do you kill a task in a terminal
<skiab0x> ok .What should I enter in the last step of ubuntu installation procedure (when you press the advanced button) so that I get grub not to get installed to mbr but rather get installed in ubuntu partition?
<dronix> zamba: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ar5QszDYEs
<sarmisak> Th3_KID: ps aux first, then llokup the process id, then kill -9 process_id
<hechu> Th3_KID, run "ps -ef | grep your_app_name" to see the app's process id, and kill it.
<kitche> Ariathaxx: this is the page you need to read http://sms.it-ccs.com/about.html it tells you the login information
<xcasey> are there instructions for installing ubuntu from a usb drive anywhere?
<rww> !usb | xcasey
<ubottu> xcasey: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n3m3s1s> anyone know about boot problems here?
<trae> anyone know of any good network asset audit tools for Linux?  Something like what this does: http://www.manageengine.com/products/asset-explorer/track-it-assets.html  I remember Mark Spencer YEARS Ago used to have something like this... but it was very basic.
<skiab0x> What should I enter in the last step of ubuntu installation procedure (when you press the advanced button) so that I get grub not to get installed to mbr but rather get installed in ubuntu partition?
<titon> 2.6.24.16-23.56     does that mean its for kernel 2.6.24-23 ?
<Th3_KID> one more question in my terminal i may run a command and it will scroll so far down that when i try to go to the beggining of the command it wont let me any idea on how to get around this?
<rww> Th3_KID: append "| less" to the end of the command. e.g.: "aptitude search ~i | less"
<skiab0x> guys have you seen my question?
<hechu> Th3_KID, "you_app_name | less ", it will show the scroll message screen by screen.
<darkelite> hey hey
<usr13> hechu: He might also want to increse buffer size.
<darkelite> hey guys
<hechu> skiab0x, if you install ubuntu into your entry disk, just select mbr.
<kitche> skiab0x: yes
<darkelite> I joined a ubuntu desktop pc to a windows 2008 domain
<kitche> hechu: he does not want it in the mbr though
<darkelite> but when I login on the ubuntu box
<kitche> skiab0x: I only know how to do it with the alternative cd
<skiab0x> I just want to dual boot with pre-installed vista
<darkelite> i can't see the files in the documents directory
<darkelite> any reasons?
<kitche> skiab0x: well grub boots vista
<darkelite> why this would be the case?
<rww> skiab0x: You should install GRUB to the MBR, then...
<nightdrever> im new to ubuntu.....any good software i should download?
<petia> where can i specify the maximum size of the file attachments for dovecot email server ?
<kleftisx> how can i get a sort of the 5th list of a file via terminal ?
<Th3_KID> freaking Coool hechu
<skiab0x> I am following this guide here : http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<skiab0x> Step Four
<skiab0x> Once you've partitioned the drive the way you like it, you come to the single most-important step: telling Ubuntu where (not) to install GRUB, the Linux bootloader. Unfortunately, the Ubuntu developers did a real bad job here - you're going to see a single, lonely button dubbed "Advanced" with no hint as to what it actually does. Don't be put off by the intimidating label, there's nothing to advanced or complicated behind that curtain! Click 
<unop> kleftisx, you mean 5th field?
<skyred> I have exim4 running on two servers. One (on CentOS) and works fine, the other one (on Ubuntu 8.04) cannot send emails to a few specific domains. Could I get some help here?
<Dreamglider> oCean_: you still here ? i rebooted but still got the "Activating swapfile file [Fail]"
<rww> skiab0x: That guide is kinda pointless. Easy way: 1) Install Vista 2) Install Ubuntu with default GRUB settings 3) You're done.
<kleftisx> unop : yes
<hechu> Th3_KID, ah?
<gRunt> Hi all I just installed ubuntu desktop. When I go to Hardware drivers it recognises my ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX Graphics Drivers but when I hit activate it doesn't seem to do anything?
<unop> kleftisx,  sort -k5 file
<kleftisx> unop : thanks a lot
<titon> why is linux-headers-generic 2.6.24.23.25 when linux-headers-2.6.24.23-generic is 2.6.24-23.48?
<hechu> gRunt, wait moment. I meet the same problem before.
<gRunt> thankyou hechu
<hechu> gRunt, It seems running and downloading ..
<bin1010> hey guys...I need help....when I boot my system it won't get passed the fscheck...it says that it booted so many times without doing them....blah blah.  My problem is that the checks fail and I can never actually boot.....is there a way to force the boot without the check...during the fs check, it complains of a "short read"...any ideas?...can I boot off the Live CD and mount the other to copy stuff over?...thanks.
<titon> why is linux-headers-generic 2.6.24.23.25 when linux-headers-2.6.24.23-generic is 2.6.24-23.48?
<usr13> bin1010: Sounds like you have a problem with the HD
<bin1010> I know
<adrenaline> dronix, I eliminated the KV and it still does it. It is a USB issue with ubuntu I believe
<xcasey> i so don't get this, buying a netbook with ubuntu was a mistake.
<bin1010> is there a way to salvage some of the information off of the hdd
<danbhfive> xcasey: what model?  and whats the problem?
<dronix> adrenaline: did u configure xorg
<usr13> danbhfive: Live CD and USB drive..... etc.
<bin1010> I have a new one ready to go...I was hoping not to have to reinstall from scratch...if possible
<flowolf> hi all
<xcasey> it's an everex cloudbook but i have to reinstall ubuntu because i lost everything during an update and i can't figure out how to do it from a usb drive
<adrenaline> dronix, Honestly I didn't because I don't want to break anything else yet. I was hoping to find the problem
<adrenaline> first
<flowolf> I'm trying to use use the usbcreator utility but it doesn't recognize my external 20g usb hd
<usr13> bin1010: You will more than likely have to re-install.  A hard drive failure is a hard drive failure is ahard drive failure is ahard drive failure...
<titon> why is linux-headers-generic 2.6.24.23.25 when linux-headers-2.6.24.23-generic is 2.6.24-23.48?
<m1chael> hello... i have never booted from usb before... i set up both of my laptops to boot from usb first... and i have made a usb device in to a bootable device... but my device isnt booting... i've tried creating the device on windows xp on two different computers from the instructions on the ubuntu website.. so the usb device isnt booting on either computers.. how can i check to make sure everything is OK?
<flowolf> yet it recognizes my 2gb pendrive
<flowolf> what's going on?
<usr13> titon: Could you rephrase your question?
<danbhfive> xcasey: can you boot at all?
<xcasey> to memtest86
<usr13> titon: Try using complete sentence.
<dronix> adrenaline: reconfiguring xorg should do anything anything else, your basically trying to restore it
<danbhfive> xcasey: mmm, I'm sorry.  I looked at the gOS preinstalled netbooks, and they all had bad reviews.  I just got a eee1000 myself.  But, I'm sure there is a way to recover
<hechu> xcasey, here is howto install from usb stick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Th3_KID> ok after i run netstat and i see an unknown connection to a port how do i disconnect it
<darkelite> dronix: I joined a ubuntu pc to a domain
<darkelite> I'm logging in fine
<gRunt> hechu did you want to pm me that link when you find what I have to dl and install incase I miss it in here I keep alt tabbing
<darkelite> but I'm not seeing the files in the my documents folder?
<darkelite> any reason why?
<Picassotamus> !enter | darkelite
<ubottu> darkelite: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hardcampa> Th3_KID,  kill its pid
<adrenaline> dronix, ya but I hate recofiguring things to try and fix problems. I was hoping to diagnose first I will try it but I want to try a couple of things first
<darkelite> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<darkelite> heh
<Dreamglider> Where can i see the boot up log ?
<Keiichi25> Pardon the interruption...  Wondering if someone can help me out with a slight problem I am having with an Ubuntu installation.  Problem encountering - Partition Formatting hanging at 33%, on an HP DL380 Server with SATA drives.  Did a mem test and had no errors showing.  Dunno what else to do.
<zamba> dronix: problem isn't compiling up the source, but getting all the stuff placed in the places ubuntu expects stuff to be
<usr13> titon: You can install kernel-headers for your particular kernel and uninstall other versions (in the spirit of good housekeeping).
<gRunt> Anyone here use pidgin?
<dronix> zamba: ah, hmm, I really don't know as I only use v5
<danbhfive> xcasey: so, did you have a problem booting from the usb drive?
<zamba> dronix: like having 'mysql' in the right path, the data for the server in /var/lib/mysql and working startup scripts for the whole shebang
<zamba> dronix: ok
<danbhfive> gRunt: I do
<zamba> i hate compiling from source
<dronix> gRunt: do u have internet access on your ubuntu machine?
<titon> usr13 yes but linux-headers shouldnt that one be the same as the latest one installed?
<CharelB> Does ubuntu support/serves support for pen tablets connected via USB ?
<xcasey> haven't gotten that far.
<gRunt> do you know if you can create a "perform on connect variant" to IRC in pidgins IRC client?
<zamba> i detest it
<gRunt> and yes dronix im on it now.
<danbhfive> xcasey: what exactly is the problem that you are running into?
<zamba> i feel like i ruin the system every time i do it
<usr13> titon: The package manager will get the right ones for you.
<hardcampa> Th3_KID, lsof beats netstat anyday though, just type lsof -i to get a list of all open connections. You can do something like lsof -i :22 to see who's hanging with what on port 22 etc.
<Grimwold> hey guys, probably the #1 question these days but - anything known when the patch for pidgin will come ?
<ramvi> How do I change my GDM login screen without using any front end? I want to do it i bash
<dronix> gRunt: just give me a sec, I believe I solved mine by installing the catalyst control center
<danbhfive> Grimwold: for ICQ?  I got it today
<min3sweeper> how do i switch from xfce to gnome ??
<Keiichi25> Or would anyone know which channel I can hit for installation help?
<bedmunds_> Grimwold, I installed some patches for pidgin today
<xcasey> well i just downloaded a copy on ubuntu...
<rww> Grimwold: it got released already, and should be on your local mirror soon
<gRunt> thanks dronix
<rww> min3sweeper: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Grimwold> patches today ?
<usr13> zamba: While it is best to install applications from the package tree of your particular version and OS, sometimes you find a need for apps that are outside the tree, in which case you have no choice. I've comopiled from source lots of times with no problems.
<danbhfive> min3sweeper: can you say more about how much you want to switch?  do you want to get rid of xubuntu-desktop, and completely replace it with ubuntu-desktop?
<danbhfive> !who | xcasey please use my name as I will miss your msgs otherwise
<ubottu> xcasey please use my name as I will miss your msgs otherwise: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Grimwold> haha lol now that you say it, there they are ^^
<Th3_KID> hardcampa is freaking cool thanks man never knew about lsof
<min3sweeper> i want to remove xfce completely and use gnome
<usr13> zamba: The important thing is to know what your getting and only install what you  really want / need.
<rww> !puregnome | min3sweeper
<ubottu> min3sweeper: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<hardcampa> Th3_KID, =) I use it when I unmount stuff as well. It can tell me what files BLOCK the unmount
<rww> hrm. they made that factoid less informative than it used to be.
<usr13> zamba: Check from trusted source.
<Th3_KID> brb have to take a poop
<usr13> zamba: Sometimes, it is even better to compile from source because you get the package just as the package maintainers intended it to be configured.
<hardcampa> ohoh information overload
<rww> min3sweeper: bottom line from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<min3sweeper> ok, thx
<gRunt> dronix:  did you want to pm me with the result I'm alt tabbing a bit and don't want to miss it
<dronix> gRunt: I'll highlight your nick, with the answer
<gRunt> thanks
<usr13> zamba: Installing from package manager means that you can easily uninstall, (that is another advantage to stick with authorized packages only from the package tree).
<gRunt> Does anyone know if I can add a perform on connect script to pidgins IRC client like you can with mIRC?
<rbowes> Alternatively, learn how to build packages, and maintain your own package repo
<dronix> gRunt: found it - http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<rbowes> Best of both worlds - built how you want, and easily removed.
<usr13> gRunt: You can with irssi  I don't know about pidgin
<false> gRunt: Or XChat
<yanuar_saputro> hy
<AgeValed> i have a problem, i have dbx file, and i want to convert to mbox.. who can i do it? i want to import dbx file to thunderbird
<dronix> I second xChat
<usr13> gRunt: Other irc clients have such features, so I suppose pidgin should to, but just don't know.
<jasonleon> Can any guide me how to run gui in fresh server edition?
<gRunt> Yeah I'll keep looking I like that I can have IRC and MSN in the same client thats all if xchat did that I would probably swap over, will give it a look though
<dronix> xchat is only an irc client though
<danbhfive> min3sweeper: well, I would start with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get autoremove               I have a more thorough command, but it risks removing other packages you may have installed.  Its a cool command.  Not totally sure how it works.  You may just have to reinstall a few programs
<rww> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (intrepid), package size 322 kB, installed size 796 kB
<dronix> however it does let u add scripts
<eMaX> hi
<eMaX> ne1 here uses a logitech mouse? I've got a v470 and have basic functions working well like mouse movements, left, right buttons, scroll wheel up/down and scroll wheel press, but I'm missing the scroll wheel "tilt" - e.g. to go back/forward in firefox. I see with xev that there are no events generated for a tilt.
<PedRy> buenas
<eMaX> tardes
<jasonleon> I have a ubuntu 8.10 server edition. How to start gui there. I have just installed a fresh installation of it
<mrwes> sigh....sever installtion does not have a window manager by default
<mrwes> it's command line only
<zamba> usr13: so have i, but i strongly dislike it.. especially to tweak the self-compiled application so that it works in "tune" with the rest of the distro
<PedRy> jasonleon , you must install window manager
<IntuitiveNipple> jasonleon: you need to install the GUI, e.g. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<PedRy> Kde, Gnome, Xfe, etc
<PedRy> ubuntu-desktop for gnome, kubuntu-desktop, etc etc
<zamba> usr13: my specific problem now is that the compiled version of mysql places its data in /usr/local/mysql/var .. and the same happens with the pid and socket files
<titon> i have an amd xp 3000+ is that x86 or 386?
<PedRy> 64 bits
<PedRy> It can use 32 and 64 bit
<zamba> usr13: and there's no startup script.. for sys-v.. is that what it's called?
<hardcampa> omg why start a gui on a server, that's like blasphemy
<zamba> hardcampa: agreed, no GUIs on servers
<jasonleon> PedRy: From where to install that ? if cd in inserted by writing the command will it get installed
<PedRy> er... mmmm
<PedRy> From aptitude or apt-get
<PedRy> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<PedRy> Like other apps
<PedRy> (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop or the window manager what you want)
<usr13> Someone asked how to convert bdx to mbox ?
<usr13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210638
<m1chael> hello... i have never booted from usb before... i set up both of my laptops to boot from usb first... and i have made a usb device in to a bootable device... but my device isnt booting... i've tried creating the device on windows xp on two different computers from the instructions on the ubuntu website.. so the usb device isnt booting on either computers.. how can i check to make sure everything is OK?
<usr13> zamba: /etc/inittab ?
<Th3_KID> goody
<dronix> michael: check your bios
<jasonleon> PedRy:Anything form that gui should be displayed . By writing that command will it install from the cd?
<zamba> usr13: that just tells the system what initlevel it's on..
<gRunt> dronix: crazy question but when I go the the ATi website I have to select what model card I have any way of finding out on linux. I would normally find it easily on windows but don't have it on here now.
<PedRy> Yes, or you can install it from inet
<zamba> usr13: but i need a startup script that actually works for the different directories that everything has been placed in
<m1chael> dronix: i have been able to get to a menu that asks which device i want to boot from..i choose my usb.. and then it just goes ahead and boots from windows.... possibly indicating that my usb device is not bootable and did not turn out okay?
<Dreamglider> Is there a way of autogenerating a new sftab file ? It does not seem right after Moving the Ubuntu partition from a 80Gb ot a new320Gb harddisk.
<Keiichi25> Question - What would cause a hang in partition formatting on a server that has hardware Raid 5?
<Dreamglider> fstab*
<usr13> zamba: you could install chkconfig
<dronix> m1chael: yes, it seems your usb device is not bootable
<zamba> usr13: what's chkconfig?
<usr13> zamba: an application that helps you controll various running server apps.
<zamba> usr13: yeah, but that requires that you have a startup script for the service
<m1chael> dronix, so what would you do in this situation? :)
<zamba> usr13: which i don't
<xcasey> okay i think i got it to book from usb but now i have what looks like the desktop and a folder that says examples and a drive that says install what do i do from here?
<jasonleon> PedRy: thanks for your help .
<PedRy> You're welcome
<dronix> m1chael: did u follow the steps correctly, you might have missed something
<usr13> Oh,yea, debian / ubuntu is different that way.... sorry.
<Th3_KID> im under a watchdog firewall i was wondering does it store a log that i can see if there has been any kind of intrusion going on
<troythetechguy> Hi all.  I'm searching for a help desk ticketing system that can be shared between me and 1 other user in our IT dept.  I need something Free, prefer Linux or Drupal based.  Suggestions?
<gRunt> Does anyone know how I can work out what version my video card is through ubuntu desktop so I can install appropriate drivers?
<m1chael> i believe i have followed the steps correctly... formatted to fat32.. downloaded iso.. and used the program recommended on ubuntu.com for transferring the iso to the usb device.. and i see the files on the drive
<usr13> zamba: Maybe sysvconfig  ?
<Picassotamus> gRunt: maybe lspci | grep vga
<gRunt> ty pic
<usr13> zamba: sysvconfig - A text menu based utility for configuring init script links
<gRunt> m1chael: I just installed ubuntu desktop today. I used unetbootin to make a bootable flashdrive, booted onto it into ubuntu then just clicked on install. My HDD was already formatted clean before I did that though, rebooted in and using it now
<zamba> usr13: that just creates symbolic links between the startup script (which i still don't have) in /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rcx.d :)
<kk> hi guys
<klinac> may i ask a question
<zamba> klinac: don't ask to ask - ask
<klinac> ^^
<zamba> klinac: and what would you have done if we said "no"? leave the channel?
<klinac> id like to install chemsketch on
<usr13> zamba: So you have lost the scripts you used to have in /etc/init.d/ ?
<zamba> usr13: i've compiled up from source.. there's no startup script
<klinac> my ubuntu sys
<Scensis^> Hi! How can i delete my ubunut here on my laptop? i have W vista on one partition of the HDD, and Ubuntu on the other partiton. But there is some malfunction with this laptop and in order to send it it for repair i need to get rid of ubuntu. But the cd's i got for reinnstalling vista cant read the other half of my harddrive(think that is bcaus its ext3).. so how can i convert that ext3 into ntfs so windows can read it and i can reinnstall Vista?
<dayo> what's the ubuntu equiv for limewire?
<usr13> zamba: Oh, just for a particular package?
<zamba> usr13: just for mysql
<zamba> usr13: and no package, as i've said.. i've compiled this up from source
<kk> i just upgraded to 8.10 and now i have no idea why the new kernel couldnt be found, i deleted menu.lst and update-grub but still couldnt find 2.6.27-11, please help
<usr13> zamba: I would have thought it would have created one for you... but... well why did you not install from the package manager?
<dronix> gRunt: http://img.skitch.com/20090312-edd7cxtp5ucqkg56e4ch54wrp8.jpg
<invisibleninja> GNFR!
<zamba> usr13: omg
<danbhfive> gRunt: sudo lshw -C video
<dayo> what's the ubuntu equiv for limewire?
<invisibleninja> haha
<zamba> usr13: you jumped in on this conversation because i HAD to install from source
<`paul> i have a P5SD2-VM asus board and an LG w1642s monitor the problem is i cant have a wide resolution... its not in the options of the display.. is it a problem with the driver for videocard or monitor?
<zamba> usr13: follow your own train of thoughts
<gRunt> dronix am i removing that or is it just to show me what card i have?
<invisibleninja> dayo, Transmission
<invisibleninja> it;s installed by default
<zamba> usr13: i have to compile mysql 4.1.22 from source because it's no longer maintained (and thus not available in the repos)
<dronix> gRunt: thats what you should install for now, see if that works
<Keiichi25> Sorry, had to switch computers so I can be next to the server I am trying to figure out this problem.
<usr13> zamba: Ok ok, if you had to do it you had to do it.  Keep your shirt on....  :)
<zamba> usr13: hehe
<porter1> dayo, you can try installing the java limewire client
<dayo> invisibleninja: that a torrent. i just want a p2p like limewire
<Keiichi25> I am wondering if anyone can help me try to figure out a problem with my ubuntu install?
<usr13> Shouldn't be that hard to create a startup script for it.
<kernel_script> hi, i trying to compile the new aptitude through mercurial, but i got some errors right after the ./configure && make command, someone could help me? Here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130232/
<kk> hi guys, any idea regarding my upgrade problem
<Th3_KID> hey is it possible to use xchat in a terminal
<Th3_KID> ?
<Scensis^> How can i delete my ubunut here on my laptop? i have W vista on one partition of the HDD, and Ubuntu on the other partiton. But there is some malfunction with this laptop and in order to send it it for repair i need to get rid of ubuntu. But the cd's i got for reinnstalling vista cant read the other half of my harddrive(think that is bcaus its ext3).. so how can i convert that ext3 into ntfs so windows can read it and i can reinnstall Vista? help please :-)
<porter1> dayo, http://www.limewire.com/download/version.php
<porter1> dayo, there are also many other clients out there that will work and are also open source
<danbhfive> kk: how many installs do you have?
<kk> yeah, try irssi
<dayo> porter1: there was a package in the repo that's like limewire, but for the life of me, i just cannot remember the name
<Th3_KID> Scensis you have to repartition your hard drive
<Trevkor> I'd love it if someone could give me some advice/insight on a problem I'm having. I'm currently running Ubuntu 8.10 in VMware, where the base is Windows XP x64.   Well, when I attempt to download anything, including updates, the download starts strong, at about 500 KB/s. After a few seconds, it drops down to about 5-200 B/s.  I've tried it on several similar base machines, and made several VMs of different Ubuntu releases, and I have the same problem. I ru
<Th3_KID> Scensis download a partition editor
<klinac> What means
<kk> i have ubuntu and XP
<klinac> 7-Zip  4.58 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Igor Pavlov  2008-05-05
<Trevkor> *this issue
<klinac> p7zip Version 4.58 (locale=de_AT.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,1 CPU)
<klinac> Error: /home/klinac/Desktop/Disk1/Setup.exe is not supported archive
<klinac> Errors: 1
<FloodBot1> klinac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<porter1> dayo, you can always try gtk-gnutella
<invisibleninja> sh sh sh sh she's got smile
<kk> danbhfive: i run update-grub and it cannot find 2.6.27
<dronix> Scensis^: download this first http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&siteId=4&oId=3000-2094_4-10485990&ontId=2094_4&spi=7790527b819c3966bc54e8e8a58584fe&lop=link&tag=tdw_dltext&ltype=dl_dlnow&pid=10485991&mfgId=6266698&merId=6266698&pguid=vXZTTAoPjAUAAFVhhP0AAACv&destUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.cnet.com%2F3001-2094_4-10485990.html%3Fspi%3D7790527b819c3966bc54e8e8a58584fe
<dronix> wow sorry for the spam
<invisibleninja> holy mother of jesus, 1417 users!
<danbhfive> kk: yeah, I'm not sure, sorry
<Trevkor> Does anyone have any insight to the issue I seem to be running into, or no? I'd appreciate any thoughts on the matter.
<Scensis^> dronix: thanks
<Keiichi25> I am wondering if anyone can help me try to figure out a problem with my ubuntu install?
<usr13> zamba: I see that you could have used checkinstall
<usr13> but...
<dayo> porter1: ok, thanks.
<zamba> usr13: that won't create a startup script out of the blue
<nado> no idea Trevkor it could come from a number of things, are you using NAT, Bridged connection ?
<sipior> Trevkor: try test downloads from a live cd, to see if the problem is network-related or not.
<Scensis^> dronix: It sais that its made for every Windows except Vista. Is it still compatible?
<dronix> Scensis^: thats only going to remove your grub menu, after taht u need to bot your ubuntu installation cd, go to your partition editor and remove any partition other than windows
<adrenaline> dronix, I plugged in PS2 mouse and keyboard rebooted and that fixed the issue so then I unplugged it and plugged in teh usb keyboard and mouse rebooted and it seemed to solve whatever was going on
<adrenaline> weird
<nado> Trevkor, if you're download drops in the VM is it still high on Windows ?
<porter1> dayo, anything that supports mldonkey should also work
<Trevkor> nado: Yes, I am. None of the other VMs (or the base machine) I've tried have had the problem. And I've run it from a Live CD, and haven't had the problem.
<nado> your*
<dronix> adrenaline: lol wow, I guess that works
<Keiichi25> dronix: Sorry to bother, but wondering if you can assist me?
<JensenDied> Hi, kpdf: Depends: libpoppler2 (>= 0.6) but it is not installable.  apt-get update/upgrade/install kpdf returns this, first time seeing an error with this package.
<usr13> zamba: maybe this will tell: http://www.indijava.in/community/Video/How-to-manual-install-mysql-4.1.22-in-ubuntu
<piero> salve
<dronix> just post your question Keiichi25
<Trevkor> nado:  I keep my download speed at around 500 KB/s in everything BUT the Ubuntu VM. The base machine. XP VM, Vista VM, and my Fedora VM.
<Scensis^> dronix: Ah, nice. So would i run the mbrfix now and then delete the ubuntu partition? and then Windows would be able to read it?
<piero> this not italian?
<onthefence928> any idea why the only media key that doesn't work for me is the play/pause button?
<nado> Trevkor, try to start a download in Windows when the rate drops in the VM. If it's still low on Windows it might not come from the VM or Ubuntu
<nado> Trevkor, ok
<zamba> usr13: nah, i've seen that already.. he doesn't address automatic startup.. and he's a bit of a noob himself :)
<Trevkor> nado: I've tried that, and it's high on the Windows side of things, but the Ubuntu side stays low.
<nado> Trevkor, it could either come from the VM configuration, or the Ubuntu configuration
<dronix> Scensis^: not quite, the mbrfix removes the grub menu, u know the loader that lets u choose betweeen loading ubuntu or windows
<Keiichi25> I'm having a problem with an Ubuntu install.  It freezes on partition formatting at 33%.  This is being done on an HP DL380 server with 8 250 Gig Sata drives in a Raid 5 (Hardware) setup.  It's killing me trying to figure out why I can't get past this.
<nado> Trevkor, I would try to play around with the VM options, because Ubuntu in a vm is usually pretty standard.
<x4d> I need some help with setting up daap on ubuntu, I tried mt-daapd (firefly) and it streams the music fine. But it's got problems updating the database. I'm trying to find an aternative, I saw simplify media (but I don't feel secure using an online service and I also read something about ampache
<usr13> zamba: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-478528.html
<dronix> Scensis^: after that u need to fire up the ubuntu installation cd and use the partition editor to remove any partitions other than the windows
<nado> Trevkor, maybe try to change the way you are sharing your network interface
<nado> Trevkor, these are just ideas.. It's hard to tell what your problem could be
<afancy> Hi, could anybody tell me how to change the font size of legend in Gnuplot?
<Trevkor> nado: I had assumed that I had most likely mis-configured something, though I've no what it is. I've tried adjusting both VM settings and Ubuntu settings, especially the ones concerning connectivity to a network, and it doesn't seem to change anything.
<nkat> now i have intrepid, how can i install jaunty over intrepid ?
<Scensis^> dronix: Yea, i got that. But after i removed every partition except Windows. Would Windows be able to read the whole disk when i reinnstall it?
<Mal3ko> hi guys..how do we check teh file system that our hd is using? cmd line
<Trevkor> nado: I appreciate the help you've given, so thanks. I simply got so frustrated with it that I had to ask someone for help. It took over 2 hours to download a few small updates the other day.
<nado> Trevkor, are you using NAT or Bridged to share the network interface ? or have you tried both ?
<vin> what is jaunty?
<sipior> Trevkor: does anything show up in your various system logs when these slowdowns occur?
<Mal3ko> hi guys..how do we check teh file system that our hd is using? cmd line
<Trevkor> nado: I've tried both.
<x4d> Is there a player for linux that has daap server built in?
<Trevkor> sipior: Not that I've seen, no.
<JensenDied> Mal3ko: if it's mounted using `mount` will work
<nkat> vin: next linux version
<Haggis-AAO> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: sysutils
<Haggis-AAO> but sysutils is just a dummy package now , can anyone point me to an answer , i am all googled out
<dronix> Scensis: well after u do that you'll need to resize the windows partition to occupy the empty partitions
<Gnea> !upgrade | nkat
<ubottu> nkat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Scensis^> dronix: Ok, then i think i got it!=) thanks
<joejc> whats a alternative to adobe flash cs...
<Scensis^> paint?
<Scensis^> :p
<vscott> can anyone help with java and firefox
<sipior> Trevkor: next step might be to run a packet sniffer on the interface in the ubuntu vm, and see if there's a lot of garbage traffic. also, check the number of received and dropped packets with ifconfig.
<gRunt> dronix: I guess it seems to have worked, it installed but nothing has really changed I'm guessing it's all working, I'd restart but im downloading system updates first.
<Gnea> for flash? uhm...
<dronix> gRunt: try running compiz
<joejc> not youtube flash but like making flash animations
<Trevkor> sipior: Will do. As far as ifconfig, no packets were dropped, overrun, or encountered errors.
<dronix> joejc: OpenOffice Impress and OpenLaszlo
<gRunt> This is my second day using this OS what is compiz exactly and where is it located?
<Nalf> Hello. I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and now X isn't working. I have dual Radeon HD 4850s, and I attempted to install the graphics driver in 8.04 with no luck, then updated.. and the end of the xlog says it finds no devices.
<Nalf> Any advice?
<joejc> impress does flash?
<nado> gRunt, it's a window manager with crazy 3d effects transparency etc..
<vigo> gRunt: Compiz iz eye candy and widgets, desklets is also nice.
<gRunt> I see
<nado> you can get it in synaptic
<gRunt> I actually like it kinda boring to be honest but ill give it a look :)
<nado> gRunt, you should check quick tutorials on the ubuntu forums on how to install, or look online
<Gnea> joejc: you should be able to install flash cs in wine
<nado> yeah so do I gRunt :)
<KarolOK> Can anyone help me with fixing ugly fonts. I used one of tutorial of making ubuntu fonts more windows like, and this is the result: http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/448/fonts.jpg
<Nalf> Stupid Firefox. Can anyone help me with an x issue? It wont run. <.<
<gRunt> I'm just happy to be rid of vista and one day I'll be a cool kid that knows how to use linux.....one day
<Nalf> gRunt: Keep at it! ^_^
<Gnea> Nalf: firefox or x?
<Ornedan_> Which configuration file sets the properties shown by "xinput list-properties"?
<Nalf> Gnea: Sorry for the ambiguity, X.
<vigo> gRunt: That day never arrives, new distoes every month now that folks are catching on.
<dronix> g
<dronix> gRunt: http://img.skitch.com/20090312-burxj1p3hb3atk9wni96px34ik.jpg
<Gnea> Nalf: np :) can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Nalf> Gnea: Mmm, that's a tricky one. Can you give me a few minutes? I installed ubuntu with WUBI so I have to boot back in, copy it to my external, and then come back.
<vernet> anyone familiar with using gtk? specifically how to minimize a window through it? something like gtk_window_maximize but that minimizes? lol
<gRunt> Thanks dronix, also im about to install purple plugin pack for pidgin using this tutorial, being that pidgin is already installed and running would the directory I cd to be different? Or does it really not matter where I do this....oh and the link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+question/42556
<Gnea> Nalf: sure - or you could boot back to it, sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then just:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Nalf> Gnea: Ok. thanks. ^_^
<dronix> gRunt: it shouldn't be a problem, in that tutorial u r creating the directory first
<gRunt> Yeah thats what I figured but obviously pidgin is installed elsewhere I'm guessing unlike windows it doesn't matter where I actually install these for the program to recognise it I suppose
<gRunt> alrighty well here goes :)
<gRunt> ahh the joys of 404
<petia> greetings i have postfix/dovecot installed but not entirely configured. At this point i'm able to send/receive messages with a webmail client (roundcube) , and also send messages with an email client (outlook/thunderbird), but not able to use smtp outgoing server
<nonix4> How do I fix gnome w/ new user accounts on LTS? Atm the gnome windows lack decoration & open at top left, as if there was no window manager.
<Keiichi25> So no one here has an idea on my little installation issue?
<jamesclayden1983> Hi, I have a problem with my wi-fi connection. Every now and then my connection speed will drop to the point i can't even load google. I have looked at iwconfig and everything is set to what it should be. i have connected to other peoples routers when this is happening and received the same slow speeds. The only way of fixing it is to disable networking, remove my wi-fi adaptor and plug it in to a different free usb
<Droopsta915> can i burn .avi and play them in my dvd player?
<Keiichi25> I'm having a problem with an Ubuntu install.  It freezes on partition formatting at 33%.  This is being done on an HP DL380 server with 8 250 Gig Sata drives in a Raid 5 (Hardware) setup.  It's killing me trying to figure out why I can't get past this.
<Gnea> Droopsta915: if you know how
<doleyb> Droopsta915: start looking at brasero
<Droopsta915> thanks
<danbhfive> Keiichi25: offtopic, is that pushing the limit of raid5 at all?
<JensenDied> jamesclayden1983: not that i have anything close to an answer, what kind of card is it?
<ajehals> Keiichi25 - I used to Run Debian on DL380 G3's(albeit with 72Gb disks) with no problem, the scsi card is well supported and works.  It may be an idea to take a look at what else (if anything) is going on during the format.
<Keiichi25> Danbhgfive: No idea...  According to one of my parent company users...  They were able to install ubuntu with 2 terabytes.  But their system is using SAS drives versus SATA drives.
<nonix4> Google points at #154596 which is listed as fix-released, the workaround of turning off desktop effects works, temporarily. How to fix it for all new users?
<jamesclayden1983> Edimax EW7318usg using
<zamba> i have a problem with my ubuntu server.. i can use the ssh session quite happily but then suddenly it disconnects with a "Connection reset by peer" error
<Keiichi25> And they stated they were able to get past that point with just the defaults.  I am using Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS server.
<zamba> when i then try to ssh back in again, i get connection refused
<jamesclayden1983> using rt73 driver
<zamba> i can ping it just fine
<danbhfive> Keiichi25: well, I read an article awhile back that said that raid5 had a not trivial failure rate somewhere in the terabyte range.  But whatever, offtopic!  say no more
<MeI> Hello everyone, how can i check which kernel i am using and how to delete the older ones?
<zamba> if i log back on the server and issue one outbound icmp request i am then able to log back in again
<sipior> zamba: try initiating the connection with the "-v" switch for ssh. see if anything useful is reported.
<zamba> what's wrong here?
<zamba> sipior: ok
<sipior> zamba: also, might someone have turned off the ssh server whilst you were logged in?
<zamba> sipior: no, it's on
<zamba> sipior: i'm the only one using the server.. it's freshly installed
<zamba> sipior: it's running as a vmware guest.. that has to be noted
<Keiichi25> So your suggestion is to try and make it so that I have a partition no bigger than 1 terabyte?
<gRunt> Eesh this is a crazy learning curve, im looking at the vlc website and it says I can download through synaptic but I can't see it there when I do a quick search :s
<sipior> zamba: ah, that is important, yes. what's the host os?
<zamba> sipior: but that shouldn't matter.. i have other guest os-es running ubuntu on the same vmware host, so that shouldn't be the problem
<Keiichi25> Or that I need to reconfigure the system so it doesn't have more than a terabyte of disk space in a Raid 5 configuration?
<macrobad> Is there anyone who could help me fix a sound problem in Ubuntu 8.04? Basically, it doesn't work (neither pulse, nor alse), although everything is ok in other operating systems.
<JensenDied> jamesclayden1983: bleh, i have an ipw2200 intel card, not sure if this is true, but read it since last time i needed to fix my card, try setting the speed lower from the 54mbps to idk, 5.5, supposedly helps with range and connection. sorry if that info is completely wrong
<zamba> sipior: 2.4.21-57.ELvmnix
<zamba> sipior: and there, it's up again
<danbhfive> Keiichi25: well, it would have nothing to do with your problem, sorry if I distracted you.  Meet me in -offtopic, and maybe I can find the link
<zamba> sipior: without me doing anything
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: hi.. can i ask u for someting?
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: to help me with something
<titilcuite> I need to read a manual on irc, again, where should i go
<ActionParsnip> if its quick
<jamesclayden1983> i have tried and apparently my card will nor accept changing of speed
<MeI> how can see which kernel i am using
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: need to test my http server
<macrobad> Oh, and it's not a kernel problem either, since it stopped working at some moment, and booting with previous versions of the kernel didn't help.
<sipior> zamba: interesting. check your log files on both systems, matching the times with the strange server behaviour.
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: address please
<dreamy> id give u my adress
<dreamy> ok
<bin1010> can you install ubuntu on a xfs partition?
<Gnea> !xfs | bin1010
<ubottu> bin1010: xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<Gnea> bin1010: I think so
<MeI> anyone out there that can help me with the kernel
<macrobad> MeI: "uname -r" should give you the answer
<titilcuite> this might not be the right place to look, uh!
<Gnea> MeI: uname -r  or  cat /proc/version
<MeI> got it
<MeI> now hard question
<zamba> sipior: stuff about ntp
<MeI> i have some problems with my system with crashing files, how can recover my file to original with cd?
<zamba> sipior: will try deactivate the ntp service and see if that help
<sipior> zamba: you'll have to be more specific, i think. can you pastebin a sanitised version of the relevant part of your logs?
<fevel> can anyone help me? I want squid to redirect first access to a certain homepage like www.google.com. I thought always_direct would do the trick but no luck
<auxiliar> hola
<Gnea> MeI: what problems? what files are crashing? what do you mean by 'recover'?
<macrobad> MeI: It is really difficult to understand your question. :) Is your system crashing, or are your files corrupted, or both?
<yharrow> :)
<auxiliar> i need configure my modem for receive fax. i ussing Ubuntu 8.10
<JensenDied> jamesclayden1983: ow, well hope someone has some ideas, really only been having similar issues at one location and never been around it enough to try and figure it out
<MeI> gnea, i was here yesterday and we tried alot of things to keep my system in order
<auxiliar> i have efax-gtk,. but no performance all opertions and the telephone line it occupied.
<Gnea> MeI: okay, I wasn't here then (big surprise, as I usually am) so I have no idea what you're talking about.
<tombom62> hey.  I don;t have sound.  i have an ac 97 card and i tried to use alsa but it doesn't work.   btw hey.  haven't been in here before
<MeI> gnea, my update manager would not update no more stating some file dependency error,
<tombom62> i use fluxbox with ubuntu
<MeI> gnea LOL! :)
<zamba> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m46f13c8f
<MeI> gnea, i am updating now, and once i get the error message, i will post it for you
<MeI> gnea,  2 minutes remaining for download
<Gnea> MeI: hrm, have you tried not using the update manager and tried using the command line instead?
<Gnea> MeI: ah, okay
<zamba> sipior: but maybe that signal 15 is the network going down..?
<w33d> hi
<tombom62> anyone help me?
<Gnea> !helpme > tombom62
<ubottu> tombom62, please see my private message
<JensenDied> tombom62: that's a vague question
<_VIM_> !anyone | tombom62
<ubottu> tombom62: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tombom62> ok
<auxiliar> alguien habla en español?
<w33d> i rebot my ubuntu, and now i cant see wlan0. Who can help me
<w33d> ?
<tombom62> oh ok
<_VIM_> !es | auxiliar
<ubottu> auxiliar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tombom62> checking pms
<sipior> zamba: hmm...and nothing before that?
<Gnea> !wireless | w33d
<ubottu> w33d: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zamba> sipior: nope
<Troll_Man> word.
<zamba> sipior: there's a two minute interval back to the next entry
<erle64-> has someone ported xorg 1.6 to intrepid?
<tombom62> ahh, im reading my topic
<tombom62> thanks
<erle64-> (xorg-server)
<kamilin> hey
<kamilin> what is mmapped?
<sipior> zamba: interesting that you don't see a notice about sshd going down. does connecting to the server specifying the "-v" switch give any useful information?
<elBichi> hi guys!!
<kamilin> hi
<basti> anyone here using a GA-EP45-DS3L board (or similar)  who can tell me about the compatibility with ubuntu?
<zamba> sipior: after it's down?
<zamba> sipior: just connection refused
<nibbler_> basti: boot the live cd to find out?
<kamilin> mmapped?
<macrobad> Actually, I have a problem with sound as well. It stopped working at some point, and I couldn't fix it no matter what I tried. Neither alsa, nor pulse output work. Is there anyone willing to help me to resolve it?
<sipior> zamba: you said the host was running linux? which distro and version?
<basti> nibbler_, i want to buy a new board, so i want to check this out BEFORE buying it....
<n3m3s1s> hi guys
<kamilin> hi
<bretticus> anyone tell me how I can get a 1280x1024 option for my external vga monitor?
<MeI1> gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130250/
<dronix> bretticus: what kind of gfx card do u have?
<sipior> zamba: no, i meant when you can connect, does anything look odd about the connection. also, specifying the -v switch will return a useful response when the connection is terminated at the other end.
<bretticus> ati x600
<bretticus> flgrx
<Gnea> MeI1: have you ran:  sudo apt-get update?
<n3m3s1s> from root maintainance,how do i start an internet configuration to reinstall ntp ubuntu-minimal package?? this because ubuntu doesn't boot and gets stuck on network and ntpd configuration
<MeI1> gnea, yeah, i will do it again now
<zamba> sipior: got terminated again, pastebin coming up
<Gnea> MeI1: k. when you're done with that one, try these:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nibbler_> basti: ah.... well then... no idea besides mailordering to get the 2 weeks try-out
<danaka> in order to do an installation, i'm told i need to have certain libraries and i'm given urls... how do i go about getting these libraries?
<zamba> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m70334547
<marek__> hello!
<MeI1> gnea, runing the command now, once finish i will post result
<bretticus> dronix: usually I just use my laptop, but today it's hooked up to an external monotor via VGA and I can't sem to figure out how to get a 1280x1024 resolution (the native res or the monitor)
<elBichi> there is an specific channel to xorg things?
<marek__> I've got a problem
<epaphus> HI guys, iam new to squid... and I wish to employ it to cloak all the users on the network... my question is .. do i need transproxy to accomplish this.. or only the default install?
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: what do you mean under "root maintainance"? a recovery mode of Ubuntu?
<dronix> bretticus: I think you'll need the ati catalys control center, it'll give u all the resolutions supported by your external monitor
<n3m3s1s> yes macrobad
<marek__> I updated ubuntu yesterday and window frames of applications went away
<zamba> epaphus: what do you mean by "cloak"?
<bretticus> I have it, but it doesn't seem to either detect my monitor or it just doesn't have that option
<zamba> espacious: nat already does that for you..?
<marek__> Can anybody help me?
<n3m3s1s> i've been having problems with ntp server (it didn't let me boot ubuntu) so i disinstalled it
<n3m3s1s> but still won't boot
<avena> personal problem and I am boring ... put in the LTSP ubuntu8.10 to run ... and the way nbi.img will APCI off ... i turn the terminal of an error, and recommend putting APCI = Force ... . but I do it using the nbi.img?
<epaphus> zamba, so squid can easily be set up to function as a nat?
<bretticus> dronix: just says "analog monitor"
<marek__> ehh
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: Ok, but do you have net connection? What kind of errors prevent Ubuntu from accomplishing the boot process?
<dronix> bretticus: is it a computer monitor or someting else?
<tombom62> ok so i posted in my thread
<epaphus> zamba, i need to allow users in my network to be able to use the proxy.. and sometimes users outside the network to use the proxy as well
<bretticus> dronix: it's a computer monitor
<noel_ferreira> how can i open gnome-terminal using --working-directory=sftp://xpto
<bretticus> dronix: a Envision EN9110 to be exact
<tombom62> umm, one thing i can;t seem to find a bit random: in fluxbox, I can;t seem to get the background to stay in after i restart
<zamba> sipior: any ideas?
<Nalf> Gnea: Are you still around?
<tombom62> gotta do it in the terminal eevry tinme
<dronix> bretticus: and I'm guessing you've been able to use that resolution on that monitor before, correct?
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, it used to get stuck on "starting ntp server ntpd" under the  nework configuration... now it gets stuck on network configuration because i disinstalled the ntp
<bretticus> dronix: yes, in windows it works fine
<bretticus> dronix: well, it has that mode
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tombom62> Gnea: very sorry.  I get annoyed easy.
<Gnea> Nalf: yes
<Nalf> netsplit!
<bretticus> dronix: specs say "1,280 x 1,024 resolution, 0.294 mm dot pitch"
<MeI2> gnea, at 34 percent download
<avena> personal problem and I am boring ... put in the LTSP ubuntu8.10 to run ... and the way nbi.img will APCI off ... i turn the terminal of an error, and recommend putting APCI = Force ... . but I do it using the nbi.img?
<Nalf> Gnea: When I try to use sudo it just hangs there.. any ideas on that one? Haha.
<tombom62> Gnea: very sorry.  I get annoyed easy.
<JensenDied> tombom62: do you have fbsetbg installed? (i know there was an app that wasnt installed with fluxbox that i needed to get it to work)
<tombom62> jensendied: yep, that's ow i do it
<sipior> zamba: unfortunately i have to be off to catch my train. best of luck sorting out the problem!
<bretticus> dronix: reconfiguring x just doesn't give me that mode
<tombom62> it just doesnt stay
<Gnea> Nalf: do you have an internet connection when booted up?
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: hm... Well, if all you need is configure network connection from the recovery mode, you just need to put in proper config in /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf files, and then run '/etc/init.d/networking restart' to apply the changes
<Gnea> tombom62: ah, didn't see anything from ya so I had forgotten..sorry
<bretticus> dronix: I have tried to use a mode line under screen for that res, but then x crashes.
<tombom62> 's ok.
<Nalf> Gnea: I do, I think, but sudo apt-get install fails. sudo fdisk -l to see where I need to copy the files to.. fails.
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, :S:S any online guide on how to do that?
<Nalf> Gnea: It just hangs there and does nothing (that I can see).
<Gnea> Nalf: well, the files are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<psufan2> anyone to get a listing of packages in ubuntu
<psufan2> before I download them etc
<doleyb> psufan2: try dpkg -l or apt-cache search
<psufan2> i'm hoping 8.04lts mght have the same version of perl as 7.10 so I can use a LTS release
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: read only the "Defining physical interfaces such as eth0" section here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<psufan2> I said before downloading them
<psufan2> :P
<danbhfive> psufan2: packages.ubuntu.com
<tombom62> jensendied: It's not a big prbolem, what i have is something like (in xterm) fbsetbg /home/owner/relientk1.png
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, thanks,i wiill let you know how it goes
<JensenDied> tombom62: i think Esetroot is the one that it tries to invoke at startup
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: and as for /etc/resolv.conf, you have to put DNS servers addresses there. The format is as follows: "nameserver 208.67.222.222", one nameserver per line
<noel_ferreira> can i start gnome-terminal in a ftp directory?
 * psufan2 tosses danbhfive  a cold verners soda
<danbhfive> :)
<Keiichi25> Anyone else know what could be causing my system to freeze trying to install Ubuntu?  Freezing at 33% formatting the partitions.
<tombom62> jensendied: what is that? ive seen it before
<JensenDied> tombom62: worst case add a line to your .flux/startup file
<JensenDied> tombom62: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Howto_set_the_background
<tombom62> jensendied: looking at that now
<psufan2> woot
<psufan2> 8.04lts has perl 5.8
<psufan2> :)
<madAdam|2> Hello, when I load up my PC, it displays a message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130259/
<madAdam|2> What is this about?
<workPragmatist> has anyone actually setup their exchange with outlook 2007?
<workPragmatist> using wine
<tombom62> jensendied: i;m trying that
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: Oh, and don't touch the "lo" interface in /etc/network/interfaces... it may have unexpected results. Better yet, backup both files before changing (I should add this advice to my signature)
<dronix> bretticus: I think you're gonna have to modify your xorg.conf
<ghindo> I made a packaging request on Launchpad, but it hasn't gone anywhere for about a year.  Is there anything I can do to get my favourite program packaged for Ubuntu and added to the repositories?
<tombom62> got to go, bye.
<madAdam|2> Hello, when I load up my PC, it displays a message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130259/ What is this about?
<MeI2> gnea crash report detected
<ghindo> madAdam|2: That's nothing to worry about - it just means that your computer is asking you for administrative rights for your saved passwords for wireless networks
<MeI2> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/130264/
<madAdam|2> Okay, is there a way to stop it coming up thought, because I use a VNC over a wireless network... and obvious I can't join the wireless network until I have typed in my password
<macrobad> madAdam|2 This is the Network Manager Applet trying to decrypt passwords stored in a safe place in order to use them to get you a networking connection. You can allow this, and remember the choice.
<LordFDisk> Q: what is bonobo-activation-server for, and do I need it running?
<fevel> hello everyone
<madAdam|2> How do I make it remember the choice?
<Binded> i asked this in another channle sorry if this is a repeat to any one
<ghindo> fevel: Hello!
<Binded> stupid question here i have a x64 system with 4 gigs of ram and the live cd or what ever only lists 2.7   how do i over come this
<fevel> I have an ubuntu box running squid. I would like to make first access on my network redirect to a certain homepage www.uol.com.br
<Troll_Man> A: bonobo http://linux.die.net/man/1/bonobo-activation-server
<MeI2> gnea, what do you think?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Binded, since it's a live cd, where do you think it stores its temp-files ? P
<madAdam|2> Where is the option to make network manager applet remember my choice?
<macrobad> madAdam|2: afair, there were several buttons, and one of those was "allow always" - or something along these lines. Try to find it
<Binded> i know this but also i have a friend that has it installed and also only able to get 2.7
<madAdam|2> It's not on the message that comes up
<Ornedan_> How do I enable mouse wheel emulation? It used be set via xorg.conf in Hardy, but that doesn't work anymore
<macrobad> madAdam|2: By the way, you're actually making the system remember that you allowed nm-applet to access these passwords, not the nm-applet.
<gRunt> Does anyone know why when I run "make" installing xchat via http://www.xchat.org/compiling/ it says there is no make file found? I just finished ./configure
<macrobad> madAdam|2: Is there an "advaced" button?
<madAdam|2> Nope
<madAdam|2> Everything that it shows is in that pastebin
<lear123456> does anyone know how to get libc6 to update so my notification quits compaining
<Supersaiyan_IV> Binded, interesting, I have x64 too, and got 3.9GB, roughly 4GB
<macrobad> madAdam|2: hm, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<madAdam|2> Hardy Heron 8.04
<lear123456> is there a bug site to list when an update isn't working?
<gRunt> oes anyone know why when I run "make" installing xchat via http://www.xchat.org/compiling/ it says there is no make file found? I just finished ./configure
<tritium> Binded: which Live CD are you running?  32- or 64-bit?
<tritium> Same question to you, Supersaiyan_IV ^^
<Binded> ok thats what i pretty much though my boss has the 32bit and i told him he needed x64 to get the full 4 gigs of his system
<Binded> im running x64 now
<Supersaiyan_IV> tritium, 64bit
<Supersaiyan_IV> bbl got exam
<sque> Hello, does anyone know how to install ubuntu server on iscsi?
<Binded> we both have the same systems he has 32 installed in on a x64 live cd right now  im still 2.7 though
<flo_> hi, I've got two network interfaces working. Ist it possible to find out which one is being used and can I force an application to use a specific interface?
<dronix> flo_: ifconfig
<workPragmatist> is there some way to request a feature in evolution?
<Binded> tritium: should i be able to get the 4 gig or at least the 3.9 on the live x64 cd
<madAdam|2> Any more insite into my problem?
<madAdam|2> insight*
<macrobad> madAdam|2 I'm running 8.04 as well, but don't have this issue. Maybe, I fixed it long time ago, and forgot since then...
<jester7> why are the default permissions on users home folder "world readable"?
<porter1> Anyone know of an easy way to record the output audio to a file?
<madAdam|2> brb
<madAdam> Hey
<madAdam> Does anyone here know how to make it so that the message about unlocking a keyring for my wireless adapter to not pop up on startup?
<ghindo> I made a packaging request on Launchpad, but it hasn't gone anywhere for about a year.  Is there anything I can do to get my favourite program packaged for Ubuntu and added to the repositories?
<dronix> madAdam: did u check the remember this settings options, or something along those lines?
<madAdam> There was not an option like that :(
<madAdam> I just rebooted to check, and there wasn't anything. Just a password box
<sam_> hi when i click activate propreity driver nothing happens anyone get any idea why its for a graphics card and im on 8.20
<sam_> 8.10 sorry*
<madAdam> (On a slight side note, how do I put someones name at the front? Or do I have to type your name?)
<dronix> sam_: ati?
<sam_> nope nvidia
<kitche> madAdam: either type it out or type some of it out and hit tab
<stanman1> hi in here. Is it possible to have one server running sbs2003 and ubunu server with full virtualization?
<madAdam> kitche, thanks
<madAdam> :D
<madAdam> Hrm! No ":" :(
<ryshys> ryshys@ryshys:~$ users
<ryshys> guest ryshys ryshys ryshys
<ryshys>   how can it be? ;/
<madAdam> Does anyone here know how to make it so that the message about unlocking a keyring for my wireless adapter to not pop up on startup?
<madAdam> Is there an option somewhere else?
<dronix> madAdam, one sec
<madAdam> dronix, thanks
<Raj> I am back with new problem, pdf files are not opening
<rodrigo23> How can i make my wireless led work?
<JensenDied> ryshys: `w` may give you more information
<Raj> Unhandled MIME type: “application/octet-stream”
<rodrigo23> Anyone knows how to make hp530 blue wireless led work?
<dronix> Raj: do  u have a pdf reader?
<sam_> it was becuase i didnt update the repos
<mgolisch> Raj: its not a pdf file?
<gotcha> Raj: isn't this a octoshape stream?
<Raj> Evince
<Raj> well, I download pdf
<mgolisch> its probably a broken pdf file
<dronix> madAdam, right click on your connection and hit Edit Connections
<sam_> got a harder one now, when i start ubuntu it beeps twice and says cannot enumarate usb port 5  and then goes into  constant beeping and when i restart it boots fine
<mgolisch> Raj: run : file foo.pdf
<mgolisch> Raj: and look what file says
<alex-maco> hello, does enyone know why cron jobs don't execute ? (checked syntax, and thay appear in syslog)
<Raj> ok
<madAdam> dronix, Edit Wireless Networks?
<JensenDied> i've seen some servers that send just broken ass headers on downloads too
<dronix> madAdam, I mean right clicking on your bar icon, and hit ing Edit Connections
<madAdam> dronix, I don't have that :P I only have edit wireless networks
<dronix> ok hit that then
<madAdam> dronix, Done that
<dronix> madAdam, do u have the option of "Connect automatically?
<Ornedan_> How do I enable mouse wheel emulation? It used be set via xorg.conf in Hardy, but that doesn't work anymore
<madAdam> dronix, That options isn't there :D
<David_E> what is the best package for capturing video from a DV camera and making home videos?
<madAdam> dronix, Maybe I am in the wrong place, is there another way to get to the place where you are?
<n3m3s1s> back again
<Raj> Hey mgolisch, Where to run file foo.pdf???   :o
<macrobad> madAdam: Have you changed your pass recently?
<dronix> madAdam, System/Preferences/Network Configuration
<CrAzYG33K> hi all
<_uv> hi all
<CrAzYG33K> linux newb here
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: so, did you manage to get the connection?
<CrAzYG33K> trying to use svn
<CrAzYG33K> really need to know the basics
<madAdam> dronix, That option isn't there either :(
<CrAzYG33K> can I just PM someone here
<CrAzYG33K> who'd be willing to help ?
<madAdam> dronix, And no, I havn't changed my password recently
<_uv> CrAzYG33K: depends on what your problem is
<CrAzYG33K> eh- basic basic stuff :D
<macrobad> CrAzYG33K: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn.intro.quickstart.html
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, managed to setup internet connection to repair damaged packets,but when i restart(after having reinstalled ntp) i get blocked on "configuring network interfaces". If i skip that setup (with ctrl+alt+canc) the boot goes ahead but doesn't start the logon screen :S
<_uv> CrAzYG33K: fire away. and hopefully I or someone else will know
<CrAzYG33K> thanx I chked it out
<CrAzYG33K> but I'm not sure if such trivial questions are addressed there
<dronix> madAdam, u don't have this?: http://img.skitch.com/20090312-mxd5tei2uqxum4cmgft3kum23e.jpg
<Tardis> I am going to install the latest NVIDIA driver but the installation process wont work when in X... anyone know how i quit X and just work in a standard shell ?
<madAdam> dronix, Nope :(
<Raj> so anyway to open broken pdf file??? I not understand where to run file foo.pdf
<dronix> hmm, can u post a pic, madAdam?
<crdlb> Tardis: why do you want to install that?
<Petengy> hi to all
<madAdam> I have a belkin wireless g usb network adapter
<alex-maco> Tardis: use ctrl+alt+F1 - F6 to access virtual terminals
<macrobad> madAdam: Then you should have two options. The first and better one is to install libpam-gnome-keyring package and to reboot. Check if it works.
<mgolisch> Raj: you did download the file right?
<macrobad> madAdam: By the way, I believe they fixed this problem in more recent versions of Ubuntu...
<Petengy> Is it possible to chage the default system language in Ubuntu ? and if it's so how ?
<Raj> I not??
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: I guess I know what's the problem
<crdlb> Tardis: nvidia-glx-180 is available in the repos
<Tardis> crdlb, i have graphic problems when running wine and suspect it is a nvidia driver bug when talking to the guys in winehq channel
<mgolisch> Raj: you downloaded that pdf right? so you dont try to open it directly from the browser or something
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, you'll be saving my life. i've got two university exams on monday and tuesday.. :S
<madAdam> dronix, Just uploading the picture now
<dronix> ok
<Raj> so how open it????
<Ornedan> How do I enable mouse wheel emulation? It used be set via xorg.conf in Hardy, but that doesn't work anymore
<frostburn> Petengy, system> admin> language support
<gRunt> Synaptics package manager is where I go to install popular files yeah? Every time I search for something (that the websites say is in synaptics) I can't find...is there something I am doing wrong (I am trying to install xchat and vlc)
<Petengy> frostburn: tnx for answer but "language support" tell me is possible change language for new users and for login window.... but I need to change all system language
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: Please, check that you have following lines in your /etc/network/interfaces: "auto lo", "iface lo inet loopback", and the line "127.0.0.1 localhost" in /etc/hosts
<mgolisch> Raj: if its broken/damaged you cant probably
<Raj> :
<mgolisch> Raj: again you did download it to disk first right?
<Raj> ok
<Raj> yes
<crdlb> Tardis: which version are you using now?
<ghindo> I made a packaging request on Launchpad, but it hasn't gone anywhere for about a year.  Is there anything I can do to get my favourite program packaged for Ubuntu and added to the repositories?
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, ok,anything else in case?? because i have to reboot my laptop. i have a dual boot
<mgolisch> is this a public download? just to see if it work here @ Raj
<frostburn> Petengy, you can set new users there, login screen is under System > Admin > Login screen    youll probably have to add your own login screen for your language
<dronix> Ornedan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/281008
<Petengy> frostburn: ok I'll try. Tnx again
<Petengy> :)
<vallhalla81> hello all
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: well, where does your system freeze? After logging in, right?
<Tardis> crdlb, 96.43.09 and the newest one is 96.43.11 so i dont know if it will make any difference
<Ornedan> dronix: The hal policy file in that one doesn't work
<sofi2> Was any1 able to get compiz working on LXDE?
<crdlb> Tardis: ah, you have a gf4 or older? :/
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, no,it freezes during boot,at half way of the orange bar
<sofi2> on a Jaunty ofcourse
<Guest72276> ola
<dronix> Ornedan:sudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/mouse-wheel.fdi
<Tardis> crdlb,  yepp =/ but i found a solution i think!
<Ornedan> dronix: I mean, I tried that one before asking here and it didn't work
<Linuturk> how do I enable cups on a headless ubuntu 8.04 server that allows all users on a local subnet to see and print to the printer?
<freddy> how channel is for german ubuntu suport
<freddy> ?
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: hm, then you can 1). press Ctrl+Alt+F8 and possibly see any error messages, or 2). press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get access to console and log in. There you may try to look what kind of error messages the system spits out. You can use 'dmesg' program for it like in 'dmesg | less', or just go to /var/log/, and try to look there for appropriate log files.
<perilla> hello all
<dronix> Ornedan:u tried this?:http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: In order to get back to GUI, press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<elninja> Does anyone have any suggestions for a video capture device with low latency that works decent with linux? I'm looking to use my laptop as a display for my Wii, since it's always connected to it anyway for debugging homebrew.
<_uv> hi all: I am trying to find out why my box keeps wedging hard. I have looked at dmesg. messages, kern log, and others during the time I have the wedge, and I havent got a clue
<forceflow> _uv: checked I/O throughput ?
<_uv> how do I do that?
<_uv> I have gkrellm showing that the IO is minimal when it wedges.
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, already tried pressing ctrl+alt+f1 but it doesn't give me the console log.. :S i'll try anyway. Let you know in 5-10 minutes
<macrobad> ok, i'll make myself a cup of tea meanwhile =)
<Ornedan> dronix: Exact same instructions on that wiki page as the bug report which failed to work :P
<_uv> and its not like only X wedges. its the whole box. I cannot ssh in, and it does not respond to ping
<forceflow> _uv: strange
<macrobad> _uv: Could memory be failing?
<umopisdn> I'm having an issue with an intrepid/amd64 install... kernel panics on boot now with a "run-init: /sbin/init not found". the hard drive & RAM test clean... ideas?
<dronix> Ornedan: well, the Emulate Wheel (Middle-click scrolling section is different, I thought it would help
<_uv> forceflow: I tried that: livecd boot and memory check.. ran for 5 hours repeatedly .. no problems found
<johnc4510> umopisdn: did you check the mdsum and for disk errors?
<_uv> macrobad: I tried that: livecd boot and memory check.. ran for 5 hours repeatedly .. no problems found
<_uv> whoops repeat send. sorry
<Pollywog> In Hardy, is there a way to set the timezone in Gnome without also changing the system timezone?
<umopisdn> johnc4510: I fsck'd the disc for errors, it did correct them. where can I check my md5sums vs a known good set?
<forceflow> _uv: nothing in the kernel log?
<_uv> there are things that may be the issue
<macrobad> _uv: When does it happen?
<Pollywog> would my question be better asked in #Gnome?
<Hashishin> pollywog, so u want to see two diffrent times?
<_uv> but from googling, "hpet error" seems that its not significant
<The_Joe_> How can I remove a program I compiled through make install?
<johnc4510> umopisdn: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-5/MD5SUMS-metalink
<Pollywog> Hashishin: I want my Gnome applet to show the local time
<macrobad> The_Joe_: run 'make uninstall' from the same folder
<Cpudan80> The_Joe_: If the programmer was nice, they included a "make uninstall" command
<The_Joe_> Ok
<_uv> macrobad: no fixed repro case
<scope006> is there a seperate chan for ubuntu server or is this the evertying ubuntu chan
<The_Joe_> Oh wait
<Cpudan80> If they weren't nice - then it isn't easy to remove
<Cpudan80> might as well just leave it
<The_Joe_> I deleted the folder - will I need to make again?
<o0Chris0o> I am having issues getting my printer to work, I have a Lexmark X5340
<umopisdn> The_Joe_: consider building a .deb using 'checkinstall' next time.
<sofi2> Has any1 been able to install compiz fusion with lxde on a jaunty
<sofi2> ???
<sid> Can someone please help me to force my harddrives to unmount?
<Cpudan80> The_Joe_: just decompress the tar.gz (or whatever)
<Hashishin> and the system time must not be your local time, because you may update every 24h but maybe now you are in china and some hous later in usa?^^
<The_Joe_> Ok
<The_Joe_> Cpudan80, Ok
<Hashishin> wor whats the sense of this?
<sid> Can someone please help me to force my harddrives to unmount?
<_uv> sometimes it wedges when I am browsing through the snaps I took, sometimes when using vlc... sometimes when using mythtv
<macrobad> _uv: Well, I thought it might be related to some driver problem. In this case there should be some pattern.
<sid> Can someone please help me to force my harddrives to unmount?
<balachmar> Can I use a VM created by qemu/kvm in virtualbox?
<o0Chris0o> !patience | sid
<ubottu> sid: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_uv> macrobad: I would like it to be a driver problem : that way I can chase the issue... right now I'm clutching at straws trying to figure out what could be the cause
<Pollywog> sid: if nobody knows, you could ask the question in Ubuntu forums
<umopisdn> johnc4510: if there is an md5sum mismatch indicating my local install files are likely corrupt, do I have any recourse other than a reinstall?
<Pollywog> sid: when I can't get answers here, I often get them in the forums
<_uv> and the strange part is that the logs dont give a clue
<umopisdn> _uv: which video chipset?
<_uv> nvidia GTX 260
<o0Chris0o> I installed the compiz tool, how do I access it?
<noel_ferreira> how can i start gnome-terminal in a ftp directory using --working-directory argument?
<_uv> nvidia drivers 180.22
<_uv> I too initially thought it may be the nvidia chipset, so I stress tested it: ran two simultaneous vlc (Tv in and a 720p MKV file)
<_uv> ran for 3 days without an issue.
<macrobad> sid: 'sudo umount -a' should unmount everything that was mounted automatically. In case of emergency, you can always default to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Nalf> Gnea: I'm so sorry about the wait. Are you still around? <.<
<panik> Anyone help me for a min? getting broken packages
<macrobad> o0Chris0o: Perhaps, run 'ccsm'? It depends on what you call a 'compiz tool'.
<Nalf> Can anyone help me with an X issue? (http://pastebin.com/m176ae129)
<_uv> I have also checked cpu core temperatures. adjusted bios so that it controls fan speed based on temperature. temps are now 30C lower... so thats taken care of
<panik> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-designer_4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive Anyone know how to fix this package?
<invisibleninja> meh,why am I still here?!!
<Ornedan> dronix: The version from http://psung.blogspot.com/2008/09/scrolling-with-thinkpads-trackpoint-in.html did work, however
<dronix> Ornedan: ok great, did u get the scrolling for the side to side
<noel_ferreira> how can i start gnome-terminal in a ftp directory using --working-directory argument?
<Duddle> anyone got a tip how to bring a window on top? e.g. I want to start zenity and have it not below any other windows
<Yhapster> hey guys, what command line options do i use to create an ISO image or burn a CD more than 6 directories deep?
<sharef_> how do i get rid of the internal mounted drives on my gnome desktop??
<erUSUL> Yhapster: enable Joliet and Rock Ridge extensions
<Yhapster> erUSUL: with genisoimage?
<Yhapster> erUSUL: i've done that, but all it does is print '5155' to the terminal output
<nightdrever> ok folks
<Yhapster> erUSUL: not very useful
<nightdrever> im new on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Yhapster: for example all gui and the lke end up using grnisoimage or mkisofs
<sharef_> how do i get rid of the internal mounted drives on my gnome desktop??
<nightdrever> can anyone suggest good settings or good downloads?
<macrobad> Nalf: Seems you're using vesa driver instead of fgltx.
<_uv> hi nightdrever
<nightdrever> hi _uv
<Yhapster> erUSUL: /usr/bin/genisoimage -input-charset utf8 -r -J -graft-points -path-list /tmp/brasero_tmp_CITGQU -exclude-list /tmp/brasero_tmp_SCTGQU -V "NDA Submission - Ranitidine HCl" -A Brasero-0.8.2 -sysid LINUX -quiet -print-size -D
<Yhapster> that's the command i'm running
<_uv> nightdrever: what good settings?
<Nalf> I have ati radeon hd 4850s, so I should be using fgltx, right? (apt-get install fgltx?)
<hareldvd> Does it make any difference if in /etc/fstab I use /dev/.... or UUID=.... ??
<macrobad> Nalf: Is there a line 'Driver "fglrx"' in your xorg.conf?
<macrobad> Nalf: Or any 'Driver' line?
<DasEI> I installed http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Security/Advchk-13584.shtml, where do the feeds show up ?
<The_Joe_> Ok it seems as though Pulse has been uninstalled somehow. I tried installing Realtek drivers earlier and stopped because it didn't seem to be working, now nothing (namely Wine apps and Skype) can seem to use audio.
<Nalf> macrobad: I used a wubi installer with vista, and I cannot view my ubuntu files from vista. Can you give me a second to go check?
<macrobad> hareldvd: with /dev/ the names of your partitions might change if you add a new harddrive or remove an old one, whereas with UUID they won't
<ryshys_> is there any detailed tutorial 'how to go gui in a vps having just ssh access' ?
<macrobad> Nalf: wait
<George2> what can i use to convert 200 pngs to jpegs with a gui?
<hareldvd> How do I get the UUID?
<erUSUL> Yhapster: well as you said the error is not very helpfull
<Nalf> macrobad: Ok.
<panik> I am having a problem updating ubuntu
<Yhapster> erUSUL: so no ideas then?
<erUSUL> Yhapster: dunno what's going on RR should allow deeper dir tree
<dreamy> welcome back acitio
<dreamy> ActionParsnip:
<panik> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_amd64.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic')
<macrobad> Nalf: If you don't have any of 'ati', 'radeon', 'fglrx' drivers there, you should probably use a restricted drivers manager to install one (System->Administration->Hardware drivers)
<erider> how do you setup an ad-hoc network on Ubuntu??
<Yhapster> erUSUL: darn. i need this done quick too
<ActionParsnip> hey all, with .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/ where are the icons sourced from, some have their icon as a single word without a path
<umopisdn> ok, it's looking like reinstalling is my sanest option... if I'm backing up my /home but considering moving from amd64 back to i386, are there any issues I should be anticipating other than having to reinstall a fleet of apps from other sources?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: werd
<macrobad> Nalf: This is a better way then to apt-get the drivers
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: whats werd ?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: like werd up or hello
<macrobad> panik: I would try deleting that file, or at least moving it elsewhere, and then running apt-get update
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: werd up.. never heard :S
<Nalf> macrobad: You lost me... How exactly do I do that with no visual?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: its a gangsta thing :)
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: lol
<dreamy> :)
<noel_ferreira> how can i start gnome-terminal in a ftp directory using --working-directory argument?
<panik> Im new, how would i go about doing that
<ZykoticK9> noel_ferreira, is it a remote ftp directory?
<noel_ferreira> yes ZykoticK9
<sharef_> how do i get rid of the internal mounted drives on my gnome desktop??
<ZykoticK9> noel_ferreira, then --working-direcotry isn't what your looking for, it's the "-e", something like "gnome-terminal -e ftp user@host", good luck
<jamiejackson> having x crashes with intel graphics card. haven't gotten anywhere on #xorg in the last few days. http://jamiejackson.pastebin.com/f63f13e93 <-- any wisdom whatsoever?
<macrobad> Nalf: I thought you have GUI, although impaired.
<TwoD> My WLAN card (delivered with my MSI K8N Platinum motherboard) can be set to acces point/master mode, but I have no clue on how to do this in Ubuntu, or check if there's support for it in the drivers I'm using. My gf got a new laptop and I thought I might use my computer as the access point. Tried it before but only in Windows.
<Nalf> macrobad: No GUI at all.:)
<ActionParsnip> jamiejackson: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<jamiejackson> sure, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !ics | TwoD
<ubottu> TwoD: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Nalf> macrobad: Should I go grab xorg.conf and come back?
<noel_ferreira> thanks ZykoticK9
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: i have one more tiny question:  what file can i use to boot , when using my PXE server  (i have one set up)
<crdlb> jamiejackson: tried #intel-gfx ?
<ActionParsnip> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<ActionParsnip> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jamiejackson> ActionParsnip: http://jamiejackson.pastebin.com/f7b80fc8c <-- super simple config. added two lines per a suggestion, but those didn't fix the crashes either
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: hows that. ? how come? why not ? :)
<macrobad> Nalf: you know... in case everything else fails, you can use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' to reconfigure your graphics server, as if you just resintalled OS. Normally, it helps to recover the gui.
<erider> how do you setup an ad-hoc network on Ubuntu??
<jamiejackson> crdlb: no haven't yet, wil check it out
<dreamy> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, well,jumping the network config got me ahead,but my GUI didn't want to start.so i restored it to default. Is it normal that it goes HYPER-slow now???
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: pxe boot install needs no files, its the bios doing all the work with the NIC
<|chiz|> where can I tell gnome that I use US letter and not A4 paper?
<Nalf> macrobad: I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 so.. I'll give it a whirl. Be back in a bit.
<macrobad> Nalf: wait
<Ascavasaion> when I try to browse my Windows shares (printers specifically) using Gnome/nautilus it does not find the Windows computers or their shares.  If I type in smb://192.168.0.2/ I see the $shares but that is all I can do.  I am trying to install a printer on the Windows machine.  I used locahost:631 and installed it in CUPS but still refuses to print.
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: but after the dhcp .. tftp will give the N. card a boot file
<Nalf> macrobad: Yes? ^_^
<umopisdn> I'm growing really fond of unetbootin for install media of all sorts nowadays
<macrobad> Nalf: one thing. always back up your configs before changing them.. although I recall dpkg-reconfigure makes backup, but don't rely on them =)
<saschul> Is there a command I can issue to figure out which ports are available (or conversely, a list which shows me the ports which are being used/open)? Thank you!
<Nalf> macrobad: Will do, thanks for the advice! (cp blah.config blah.config.old, right?)
<n3m3s1s> saschul, "nmap localhost"
<Ornedan> dronix: Yes. That version specified sidescrolling in addition to vertical scrolling
<macrobad> Nalf: yes, something like this
<macrobad> saschul: sudo netstat --inet -anp
<Nalf> macrobad: Thanks. Dewa mata!
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: No, it's not. How did you restore it to default?
<saschul> macrobad: does that mean every other port is available for me to assign things to?
<n3m3s1s> with the restore from "maintainance boot"
<Ascavasaion> surely I am not the only person to ever want to browse a Windows network?
<umopisdn> is there a good way to pull a list of installed packages from a filesystem that isn't currently mounted? I'm booted off a livecd and will be reinstalling, I have my old drive mounted
<witnit> hello every oddy
<sharef_> saschul: google a list of commonly used ports, because you might run into issues randomly assigning ports like that
<witnit> witnit is here
<LordFDisk> Q: Dose anyone know where Mobloquer saves the IP that you have whitelisted ?
<sharef_> how do i get rid of the internal mounted drives on my gnome desktop??
<macrobad> saschul: well, ports under 1024 are available for root programs only, and according to RFC all ports up to ~43000 are reserved. So, it's a safe bet to use something above 43000
<n3m3s1s> macrobad, with the restore xserv (or something like that) from the "mantainance boot"
<saschul> macrobad: ok - thanks!
<saschul> sharef_: will do - thanks
<dares> somebody knows how change candido(http://candido.berlios.de) metacity themes?
 * Scunizi did an "apt-get moo" for a good smile
<panik> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_amd64.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic') How do I fix this please? i can' seem to uninstall the package
<sharef_> aptitude -v moo!!!
<panik> *can't
<erider> macrobad do you know how to setup an ad-hoc network on Ubuntu??
<Ascavasaion> How do I browse a Windows network from Ubuntu?
<sharef_> ascavasaion: make sure samba is configured properly
<sharef_> after that its just a smb://server/share
<Ascavasaion> sharef_: It used to work and then stopped.
<sharef_> reinstall it, and check all the network stuff that it depends on
<nguyendinhhung> nguyendinhhung@yahoo.com.vn
<sharef_> also double check the windows shares on the server, it might have generated an error there
<Th3_KID> hey
<Th3_KID> how do you go back one directory in a terminal
<fosco_> cd ..
<Pici> Th3_KID: cd -
<truckin> Th3_KID: or cd ..
<Pici> cd .. goes UP one directory, cd - will go to the directory you were previously in.
<nightdrever> how do i get a logitech quick cam to work on skype?
<truckin> Pici: thanks
<`paul1> if many users are gonna update /var/www for example do i just add these users to a "developers" group then have developer group write access to var/www? whats the proper setup?
<macrobad> n3m3s1s: Not sure what was that, but anyway check the log files for errors. That may give you some clue (specifically, /var/log/system.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<macrobad> panik: sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_amd64.deb ~/
<tommy1> I installed backuppc but firefox returns not found. It does return 'it works' with just the system name. Any ideas?
<Th3_KID> ok is there a way to go forward in a directory with out retyping it all?
<George2> using the explorer is it possible to search subdirs for a file?
<nightdrever> does anyone know how to get a  logitech quick cam installed so it works on skype?
<Pici> Th3_KID: Use tab completion
<George2> oh - nm! was using *.ext a la window ;)
<Th3_KID> pici okey Dokey
<macrobad> erider: Never tried it, but the setup depends on your version of Ubuntu, and nm-applet. Are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<DepthSort> Does anyone know how to convert video for playing on the iPod Touch/iPhone?
<umopisdn> DepthSort: I think handbrake has presets for that
<DepthSort> The I used WinFF as per the wiki entry
<coreyman> how come when i used apt-get netbeans it installed 6.1 and not 6.5
<DepthSort> But it's all jumpy on the ipod
<nightdrever> ok....noone can help me :-(
<_VIM_> !latest | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<truckin> nightdrever: have you check the supported cams, installation wiki?
<coreyman> yea... i could have sworn 6.5 had been stable for a long time now
<macrobad> George2: press Ctrl+F to open the search prompt. Btw, it's called Nautilus, not Explorer.
<nightdrever> how?
<truckin> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<George2> thanks macrobad
<truckin> nightdrever: you copy that?
<yossi_> Hi lior
<Ascavasaion> sharef_: I uninstalled it, reinstalled it, and still nothing.
<lior> hi yossi
<macrobad> George2: not at all!
<_VIM_> coreyman: stable on other distros maybe, but not Ubuntu/Debian
<nightdrever> nope
<nightdrever> dunno how too
<coreyman> _VIM_ has anyone even tried it?.......
<Ornedan> How do I configure apt to ignore all but a few packages in a certain repository?
<_VIM_> coreyman: maybe someone made a PPA for it, ill check
<Ascavasaion> How does one browse a Windows network from Ubuntu?
<tommy1> can anyone help with backuppc problem?
<Ardorin> Guys, I updated to ubuntus newest version and many things no longer work.
<Gnea> !anyone | tommy1
<ubottu> tommy1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> Ardorin, 8.10 or 9.04?
<umopisdn> is there a good way to pull a list of installed packages from a filesystem that isn't currently mounted? I'm booted off a livecd and will be reinstalling, I have my old drive mounted
<tommy1> ubottu I did previously and no one replied
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HellMind> I'm deleting a lot of img, rm -fr /img/ ( like thousands) my box its like locked, some services stop working, 50% of the cpu is used by iowait, what can I do?
<Ardorin> ZykoticK9, I think 9.
<macrobad> Ornedan: Not sure if it's exactly what you need, but 'man apt.conf' may help you. I managed to make apt stick to a specific version of a package with apt.conf.
<Ornedan> Specifically, I want one program + it's doc package from a PPA. But said PPA contains somewhat broken versions of other packages with newer versions than in main repositories, so I'd prefer not to have them installed
<_VIM_> coreyman:  maybe this: https://launchpad.net/~yulia-novozhilova/+archive/ppa/+files/netbeans_6.5-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb
<shirish> hi every on can i know how can i get involved in any open source project
<Ardorin> I wanna go back to my old version.
 * Gnea looks oddly at tommy1 
<ZykoticK9> Ardorin, then you need the channel #ubuntu+1
<Ardorin> Everything worked perfect then.
<B|ackPanther> Is it possible to use unallocated partition to extended an allocated partition ?
<edgy> Hi, I can't connect using my new linksys WUSB54GC, I get same errors as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24/+bug/251314
<edgy> any help
<Ardorin> Thank you!!!
<macrobad> Ornedan: perhaps, set that repository the lowest priority, but assign a high one for the specific package
<ZykoticK9> Ardorin, you can easily check with "cat /etc/issue"
<Gnea> tommy1: if no one responds, try asking again in 5 minutes.. try to put as much detail into the question as you can
<coreyman> yea _VIM_ i was just wondering why a sudo apt-get netbeans installs 6.1 instead of 6.5
<adamb> I have a form on my site that people post to, what can I use to have it post to a remote form as well, but something from the user, not the server. Anyone have an idea?
<Spliffeh> Hello all
<imachine> so hi, question, can I make qt3/4 apps look like gnome apps/
<_VIM_> coreyman: as i said, ubuntu aims for stability :)
<imachine> i want amarok to look less rubbish
<Ascavasaion> Surely I am not the only person to want to print on a printer on a Windows machine... shit.
<_VIM_> coreyman: but that PPA should install 6.5
<_VIM_> !attitude | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dayo> !cups | Ascavasaion
<the99zChris> i tried to print on win before, ubuntu seems to avoid interaction with win for some reason
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ascavasaion> ubottu: No attitude.. just frustration.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imachine> Ascavasaion, what, samba don't work ?
<Ascavasaion> ubottu: Done the CUPS thing... it used to print... today it does not.  Nothing has changed on the machines.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imachine> I think ubuntu's super simple ;\
<Ascavasaion> imachine: Nope.
 * Gnea chuckles
<the99zChris> anyone know about lxde?
<imachine> the99zChris, sounds fun. there was a ubuntu derivative with lxde.
<dayo> Ascavasaion: ubottu's a bot. not a real person. i triggered it by typing        !cups | Ascavasaion
<imachine> the99zChris, they renamed it to u-light or something.
<imachine> u-lite ;]
<dronix> Ascavasion: you need samba
<Ascavasaion> dayo: Oh... very well.
<sharef_> ubottu is is the smartest one here :P
<Gnea> dronix: he may very well not need samba, actually
<imachine> Ascavasaion, what's the log say?
<Ardorin> No ZykoticK9, my mistake, I currently have 8.04. Same channel?
<the99zChris> more specifically i have lxde and gnome but lxde doesn't recognise my volume, play stop etc buttons
<coreyman> _VIM_ error: dependancy is not satisfiable libnb-platform9-java
<Ascavasaion> dronix: Samba is installed... I had the whole thing working.  It only allows me to access the machine with an IP... computer name does not work.
<imachine> the99zChris, dunno. #lxde?
<the99zChris> thanks
<sharef_> use the IP then
<epaphus> hi guys... i just installed ubuntu.. but when I play mp3s the sound goes out like karakoke.. supressing the voices... anybody know how to fix this?
<imachine> Ascavasaion, and you have not upgraded/changed/did anything with your local machine?
<Spliffeh> i know its really busy here but can someomone please help me with an urgent problem?:(
<coreyman> ascavasaion same here
<imachine> Spliffeh, don't ask to ask
<_VIM_> coreyman: on that same page, you'll see java libs
<sharef_> the computer name is pulled off wins, which is windows specific
<Ascavasaion> imachine: Only the recommnded updates from Ubuntu.
<tommy1> I tried to access backuppc, after using synaptic to install it, with firefox http//tommy1-desktop/backuppc and get not found. If I take 'backuppc' off the statement I get 'it works'. Any ideas?
<imachine> Ascavasaion, anything regarding samba? look into /var/log/dpkg.log
<nightdrever> where could i find....logitech quickcam v11.1 ubuntu driver and how do i install it?
<Ascavasaion> coreyman: I am so glad someone else  is struggling.
<umopisdn> Spliffeh: only one way to find out.
<ghindo> I made a packaging request on Launchpad, but it hasn't gone anywhere for about a year.  Is there anything I can do to get my favourite program packaged for Ubuntu and added to the repositories?
<Spliffeh> i have network connection established but i cant get on the internet
<sharef_> you can define host names with IP with the host tab in the network manager
<Spliffeh> both wireless as wired
<imachine> ghindo, you can try voting that program.
<imachine> ghindo, I think launchpad supports votes..
<SamuelF> I'm completely new to ubuntu in particular and Linux in general, where can I find the Python OpenGL and GTKGLE libraries for using 3D?
<imachine> SamuelF, apt-get
<SamuelF> ?
<imachine> SamuelF, or, synaptic as a frontend to dpkg/apt.
<nightdrever> logitech quickcam v11.1 ubuntu driver...........where can i download it.....and how do i install?
<ghindo> imachine: Cool, I'll check it out!  Thanks
<_VIM_> coreyman: https://launchpad.net/~yulia-novozhilova/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/484207/+listing-archive-extra
<imachine> SamuelF, they're available in the binary repositories, so just fetch them from there.
<sharef_> Spliffeh: check your router and modem, if the computer says your networked, that just means your on the local net
<TwoD> I can't bring up wlan0, I get errors about "Set Mode" (8B06), "Set Encode" (8B2A), Device or resource busy. I've set it according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<imachine> SamuelF, such as, sudo apt-get install py-opengl or whatever it's called.
<imachine> SamuelF, synaptic is graphical so probably easier to use at first.
<dronix> Ascavasion: edit your /etc/hosts add your sambe server xxx.xxx.xxx.xx hostname
<SamuelF> Um, that makes no sense to me.  I need "click here and then click there"  style instructions.
<imachine> Spliffeh, can you ping your gateway?
<nightdrever> logitech quickcam v11.1 ubuntu driver?????
<imachine> SamuelF, so use synaptic.
<_VIM_> coreyman: or try this one https://launchpad.net/~yulia-novozhilova/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/484207/+files/libnb-platform-devel-java_6.5-0ubuntu1~ppa2_all.deb
<Kriss3d> uhmm  i cant seem to enable login as root with kdm
<dronix> lol @ SamualF
<imachine> SamuelF, by the way you worded your requirements, I figured you're advanced enough to run a package manager :)
<Spliffeh> i'm on the same router here, everything works, i can get onto other computers but i can not get on any website, i have tried it at 2 different places
<sharef_> SamuelF: system > administration > Snaptic Package Manager
<sharef_> thats for gnome
<Kriss3d> guides ive tried told me to change a kdmrc from false to true in a certain line like AllowRootLogin but there is no such line
<imachine> Spliffeh, so, dns issues huh
<nightdrever> logitech quickcam v11.1 ubuntu driver????????/ help anyone?
<Spliffeh> can i reset it somehow?
<imachine> Spliffeh, maybe you've enabled some weird proxy setup for firefox or whatever www browser you use.
<imachine> Spliffeh, sure, restart your connection.
<epaphus> hi guys... i just installed ubuntu.. but when I play mp3s the sound goes out like karakoke.. supressing the voices... anybody know how to fix this?
<Spliffeh> i have restarted connection
<imachine> but check first through console, with say 'host google.com' or 'ping www.google.com'
<Spliffeh> also apt-get doesnt work
<imachine> if it resolves to an ip and pings, you're okay.
<imachine> and the problem resides in the proxy setup.
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683450
<imachine> or whtaever else.
<imachine> otherwise, it's  the dns.
<sharef_> Spliffeh: invoke your router and make sure you have a public IP on it
<Ascavasaion> imachine: Yes, the installation of it is listed there.
<shifty5>  does anyone have a soultion to random x crashes with this error? Mar 12 11:48:35 shifty5 gdm[13622]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<dronix> epaphus: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<shifty5> i've found bug reports but no soultion
<truckin> Kriss3d: i may be wrong but that directive looks like a /etc/ssh/sshd_config directive.
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Will have a look there.
<imachine> Ascavasaion, so, you'd be best reverting to some older version of samba, or looking in the forums for an update as to how to fix it.
<tparcina> new kernel, how to install it to ubuntu 8.04?
<Kriss3d> truckin,  uhmm ssh directive ? im just trying to be able to log in as root with kdm
<imachine> Ascavasaion, if you haven't used apt-get autoclean, you still might have your old samba packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Huufarted> Anybody able to tell me where the PATH environment variable is set?
<imachine> Ascavasaion, and you can just install that directly with dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/particular-archive-file.deb
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: that sounds like a simliar issue that you're having, so it seems rather straight-forward
<Spliffeh> if i do a ping of google it says: unknown host google.com
<shifty5> huufarted, for a single user its in .profile in your home dir
<imachine> Spliffeh, so it's your router/dns.
<CrIP> hey guys is there a sudo command to download backtrack 3 or 4 ?
<imachine> reboot your router.
<imachine> reboot your ubuntu
<imachine> simplest.
<FloodBot2> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Huufarted> shifty5, by default it's .bashrc
<tparcina> kernel 2.6.25, how to install it to Ubuntu 8.04?
<shifty5> huufarted, sorry thats the one
<Spliffeh> i have rebooted ubuntu, i have reconnected and i can't get connected at work nor at home
<truckin> Kriss3d: i don't know if kdm allows root login, gdm will, but requires a slight edit.
<imachine> okay brb
<umopisdn> do compiz effects work in kde4 also, or just gnome?
<imachine> lates.
<Ardorin> Ok, so now I have 8.10, and I want to go back to my old version.
<Kriss3d> truckin,  well it doesnt allow rootlogin but many sites tell its possible. only problem is it doesnt work when i edit the kdmrc
<fosco_> CrIP, backtrack is a distribution, it has nothing to do with ubuntu commands :-?
<Ardorin> How do I get this done?
<sharef_> both kde and gnome, compiz is awesome
<Ardorin> Nothing works now.
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: this one even has screenshots for both ends: http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<sharef_> looks nicer in gnome tho
<Huufarted> is there a way to spit out an entire man page to the CLI without pausing?  Similar to how 'cat' outputs?
<ZeZu> what is used as a user tmp directory ?
<fosco_> ZeZu, temporary files :)
<CrIP> so i cant install its feauters in unbuntu ??/ 9back tracks)
<Spliffeh> is there a way to reset all things related to internet on ubuntu?
<CrIP> ????????/
<erider> how do you setup an ad-hoc network on Ubuntu??
<Huufarted> !who | ZeZu
<ubottu> ZeZu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CrIP> fosco_,
<fosco_> CrIP, you can install any program you want, i don't understand you
<ZeZu> Huufarted: i wasn't speaking to anyone in particular
<sharef_> Spliffeh: your ubuntu proly doesnt have any issues, im pretty sure your router isnt connected to the net, thus anything on the router wont connect to the net
<ZeZu> Huufarted: should i be?
<ZeZu> fosco_: where is temporary files located ?//
<Huufarted> ZeZu, good point.
<fosco_> ZeZu, /tmp
<CrIP> i have the back trax 4 live cd, it will let me boot the cd when my pc syarts but its runs live and there is no install, cani run it thruu ubuntu ?
<Spliffeh> sharef_ i am using my router right now but with another computer, it also didnt open webpages at work
<ZeZu> fosco_: are you sure?  it seems to contain only a few things and no temp files,  and i'm pretty sure something has a lot of them that haven't been deleted
<fosco_> CrIP, no, they are different distributions
<truckin> ZeZu: /tmp/
<CrIP> is there a installable copy of it fosco_ ?
<shifty5> zezu, are you talking about temporary files from the package manager?
<fosco_> CrIP, this is ubuntu support, not backtrack support
<CrIP> is there a installable copy of it fosco_ ??
<CrIP> last question
<CrIP> :P
<ZeZu> shifty5: temporary files from applications useage
<dronix> CrIp: why not install the tools from back track in ubuntu
<Ardorin> ZykoticK9, you there man?
<epaphus> dronix, sudo apt-get install w32codecs yields.. Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<CrIP> thats what i mean
<ZeZu> I had 20g free space yesterday,  i downloaded about 4gb and it says it ran out of room .. so i checked and i have 0b freespace
<CrIP> how do i do that , dronix
<Brack101> Ubuntu FTW
<fosco_> CrIP, sudo apt-get install "the tool you want"
<ZeZu> i deleted the  4g to make a bit of room (will redownload) but i can't find where the 16g disappeared to
<shifty5> zezu, run the disk usage utility and it will tell your where your space went
<HellMind> I'm deleting a lot of img, rm -fr /img/ ( like thousands) my box its like locked, some services stop working, 50% of the cpu is used by iowait, what can I do?
<dronix> CrIp: go the backtrack site, and look up the tools installed, and install the ones u need into ubuntu, make sure they work on gnome, as backtrack use kde
<TheUnderTaker> Whats better for preloaded ubuntu laptops system76 or dell?
<CrIP> ok
<CrIP> ty
<ZeZu> shifty5: what disk useage util?  i only know cmdline s tuff really
<dronix> epaphus: do u have update manager or synaptic manager open?
<ZeZu> shifty5: like "df"
<shifty5> zezu, if your in gnome its under accessories
<ZeZu> shifty5: ok thanks
<unit3> Anyone know how to get prevu to do parallel building (like, pass -j8 to make)?
<shifty5> disk usage analyzer
<nightdrever> ok what is the last part of the file name called in ubuntu webcam drivers?
<shifty5> the last part of a filename is called the extension
<nightdrever> exe
<shifty5> it could be anything
<unit3> or what channel would be more appropriate to ask about prevu in? ;)
<Raylz> the linuxkernels from kernel.org are called vanilla kernels rigth?
<TheUnderTaker> in terminal how do i switch to  a directory with a space like      The Under Taker
<unit3> TheUnderTaker: put the whole directory name in quotes
<nightdrever> should i be able find the driver on the installation disc for xp?
<Huufarted> nightdrever: Extensions are a windows thing.  Programs don't have specific filenames.
<dronix> nightdrever: exe is only in windows
<unit3> Raylz: yes.
<Raylz> unit3: thx
<unit3> or upstream kernels.
<unit3> or "official" kernels. :)
<dronix> nightdrever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<unit3> vanilla's most used IMO
<shifty5> unit3, or stable
<shifty5> hehe
<ZeZu> nightdrever: if you find it on the xp install disk, its not going to work for linux ;p
<Huufarted> Can somebody tell me what this is testing?  I can't follow it...  if [ $? -ne 0 ]
<Raylz> unit3: are they only offered for 8.10 or are they available for 8.04 too?
<TheUnderTaker> unit3, Like "The Under Taker"?
<freegoo> hey guys i need a good program to , format and resize my harddisks. but it it needs to support MBR / GPT
<ghostlines> does anyone experience slower pam authenticatoin in ubuntu 8.10?
<ZeZu> freegoo: parted
<Huufarted> Anybody with a bit of bash scripting knowledge that can tell me what this is looking for?  if [ $? -ne 0 ]
<ZeZu> freegoo: gparted if you want a UI
<Brack101> huufarted: #bash
<unit3> TheUnderTaker: yeah, exactly
<freegoo> zezu: thanks alot, i was using gparted :P
<Huufarted> Brack101, thanks.  DIdn't know there was a bash channel.  :)
<unit3> Raylz: afaik there aren't any vanilla packages in ubuntu, if you want a vanilla kernel you have to download the source and build it yourself.
<nightdrever> ok could someone help me install a driver for logitech quickcam v11.1
<shifty5> gparted is a frontend for parted, no?
<Brack101> Huufarted: yeah, just make sure it actually is bash and not /bin/sh
<nonix4> freegoo: as in GPT w/ MBR compatibility stuff?
<Huufarted> brack101, it's bash.
<unit3> shifty5: and some other tools, like ntfsresize
<Brack101> k
<LordFDisk> Q: Dose anyone know where Mobloquer saves the IP's that you have whitelisted ?
<Huufarted> brack101, correction, it's ksh.  I see your point.
<Lenin_Cat> I just bought a logictech quickcam how do I get the mic to work
<Brack101> yeah
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Okay, I followed that solution you posted... it did not work... but when I replaced the remote windows computer's name with its current IP it works.  How can I get the machine to browse the network using the computer's name?
<unit3> Raylz: I'm not sure you'd really want a vanilla kernel though, since the ubuntu ones include important extra drivers and patches identified after each kernel release.
<Raylz> unit3: i read in serveral news that ubuntu now offres vanilla kernels
<Brack101> Huufarted: they're probably still the right people, but make sure they know what it is
<TheUnderTaker> is pangolin performance worth the 814$?
<unit3> Raylz: hrm... well, I don't see them in my package sources. any idea when this was supposed to happen? got a link to one of the news sources?
<Raylz> unit3: http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1234508464160
<freegoo> nonix4: yes i use osx ubuntu and windows. so kinda need to support both for now
<dronix> Zezu: I think its looking for a network
<Raylz> unit3: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2009/03/03/offizielle-kernel-als-pakete/
<nightdrever> logitech quickcam v11.1 ubuntu driver????????????
<ZeZu> dronix: huh?
<dronix> nightdrever: u check the link I gave u?
<unit3> raylu: meine Deutsch ist nicht so gut. ;)
<nightdrever> what link?
<freegoo> nonix4: why does ubuntu use grub, from what i can see version one does not support gpt
<DasEI> !hardware | nightdrever  , check there
<ubottu> nightdrever  , check there: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<unit3> Raylz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<unit3> Looks like they have it still separate from the main package archives, but they're there.
<dronix> Zezu: that estatement, its looking to see if you have a network, -ne = network, 0=no network
<Lenin_Cat> I just bought a logictech quickcam how do I get the mic to work....
<unit3> but again, mostly useful just to test that Ubuntu packages haven't broken something, not for running full time.
<dronix> nightdrever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Raylz> unit3: so they are vanilla right?
<Lenin_Cat> I just bought a logictech quickcam how do I get the mic to work....
<unit3> Raylz: I believe so yes, that's how the page reads.
<epaphus> dronix, i dont.. i think the package you are looking for is named differently?
<_VIM_> dronix: that was meant for Huufarted waSn'
<bin1010> hey guys
<_VIM_> wasn't it?*
<umopisdn> so other than backing up my /etc/apt/sources.list and my xorg.conf and my home directory, which other files would I likely want to keep if I'm reinstalling and switching architectures?
<ZeZu> dronix: think you have me confused with someone else asking a bash question .. but i dont know that $? means network, its a generic for something else in the script? (maybe so if its a network script)
<danbhfive_jaunty> Lenin_Cat: try gstreamer-properties
<bin1010> I am doing a new ubuntu install...how big should my swap partition be?
<_VIM_> ZeZu: he meant for someone else
<danbhfive_jaunty> bin1010: how much ram do you have, and how much HDD space do you have?
<ZeZu> hah /var has 20GB in it !
<Nalf> Can anyone help me with an X issue? I have no gui. <.< http://pastebin.com/mbc80d8b
<Ascavasaion> Why does my Ubuntu machine not resolve remote Windows XP machine's computer name?  I can only access it via its IP which is tedious.
<martin_henry> i'm trying to install the latest audacity, which requires wxWidgets, so i need to install wxGTK 2.8.9. I tried to "./configure && make" but i get an error that says I need the development files for GTK+ 2
<bin1010> I have 500GB hdd and 8G RAM
<bin1010> i know it used to be 2*RAM, but 16G seems big
<danbhfive_jaunty> bin1010: well, you don't swap
<Nalf> martin_henry: Download the devel package, for gtk. ^_^
<dronix> sorry, I just lost my train of thought, got confused, who was asking what
<unit3> Nalf: pastebot your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nightdrever> ok my cam works on egika....how do i get it to work on skype?
<danbhfive_jaunty> bin1010: no, that advice is for windows95
<Nalf> unit3: http://pastebin.com/mbc80d8b
<nonix4> freegoo: guess enough ppl haven't complained yet... or maybe they're all using rEFIt? Dunno...
<martin_henry> nalf: ok, i will try then try to install wxGTK again, thanks
<unit3> nightdrever: if it works in one it should work in the other, sounds like a skype bug.
<epaphus> hey guys, iam trying to install w32codecs... but it says Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.... anybody can help me?
<bin1010> I won't swap?  what do you mean
<unit3> epaphus: old package, no longer exists or is useful afaik. what do you need it for?
<Nalf> martin_henry: Anytime.
<dronix> epaphus: open synaptic manager and search for w32codecs
<ZeZu> Nalf,  bad driver for your vga device
<ZykoticK9> epaphus, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu you need to add the medibuntu repo
<Nalf> ZeZu: How do I fix that without the internet?
<ZeZu> Nalf, why dont you have net ?
<panik> I am having a problem installing the drivers for my 9800gtx nvidia card
<unit3> Nalf: without the internet it'll be very tough, since you need the binary drivers for your ATI card (RV770)
<truckin> epaphus: are all your reopsitories enabled? i'm checking my intrepid box...stay tuned
<danbhfive_jaunty> bin1010: if you want to be able to hibernate, you need at least as much swap as ram you are using.  But, you don't need swap.  Thats what I meant to say.  I have 2g ram, and swap _never_ got used, so I just go without.
<Nalf> ZeZu: Not in range for ethernet and I have a WUSB54gs.
<ZeZu> Nalf, also most of the drivers are probably intalled already
<unit3> Nalf: you could download the driver packages for your kernel and cart them over on USB, that's about it. You need new drivers.
<Nalf> unit3: I have a wubi install, I can just download them on windows and toss them in a folder.
<ZeZu> Nalf, other than the binary ones,  what card do you have ?
<bin1010> hmmmm thats new
<Tim-Roll> bin1010: with a such amount of RAM... You don't need swap
<VaSavoir> Is there a forum for kernel developement under ubuntu, i think i'm not in the right place !
<Nalf> ZeZu: ATI Radeon HD 4850 (two of them)
<TheUnderTaker> What disk I/o Schedular does ubuntu use by defualt?
<saschul> if i've set my ssh to work on a specific port (not 22), how do I scp a file (e.g., how do I incorporate the port into it)? I'm trying using -P but it doesn't seem to work
<Nalf> zezu: Connected hdmi.. but it uses a DVI---> HDMI adapter.
<unit3> VaSavoir: I believe there's a dev channel that'd be better, but don't remember the name right now.
<CTPAHHuK> народ
<martin_henry> nalf: i cant find any package with "gtk" and "dev"
<bin1010> well i knew I haven't been using much of the swap and I know I will never hibernate...its a desktop
<umopisdn> does the stock ubuntu installer support installing to reiserfs?
<ZeZu> Nalf, do you know what driver your using in /etc/Xorg.conf ?
<VaSavoir> ok thank unit3
<ZeZu> Nalf, try using the "radeon" driver
<danbhfive_jaunty> VaSavoir: try #ubuntu-kernel
<unit3> panik: have you used envy-ng to grab and package the latest NV drivers?
<Nalf> zezu: There is no driver in Xorg.conf
<nightdrever> ok how do i uninstall skype on ubuntu?
<Nalf> zezu: I don't even know how to remotely go about editing my Xorg.conf <.<
<ZeZu> Nalf, well maybe its time to learn, or else there is a menu config for x ... i forget the specifics,  use  the google !
<truckin> epaphus: install medibuntu repo for w32codecs
<nightdrever> ok how do i uninstall skype on ubuntu?
<Tim-Roll> CTPAHHuK: народ присутствует
<saschul> oh - guess you have to put it right after scp, e.g., scp -P 9 <filename> <servername:intended_location>
<unit3> nightdrever: did you install from package? if so, just go to synaptic and remove it.
<ZeZu> nightdrever: get skype and install it !
<martin_henry> nalf: i cant find any package with "gtk" and "dev" :(
<duton> sooo there still isnt a new ncurses gui for configuring display and video card? sinds it was removed from reconfigure blabla??
<Nalf> zezu: Nod nod. It's just a pain without internet in ubuntu because I have to keep booting back into vista in order to use teh power of google. t.t.
<_VIM_> martin_henry: i found a audacity 1.3.7       (there's a 64 bit one as well)  https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/ppa/+files/audacity_1.3.7-2+patch1~ppa1_i386.deb
<Nalf> martin_henry: Try gtk-devel?
<nightdrever> its not in synapic
<unit3> nightdrever: then how did you install it?
<danbhfive_jaunty> duton: are you looking for an interface to xrandr?
<ZeZu> user.log.0 is 9.7gb !!!
<nightdrever> dont know....was the other day
<martin_henry> nalf: where is the amd64?
<ZeZu> wtf gives logs this big ?
<martin_henry> nalf: thanks
<Nalf> martin_henry: Couldn't tell ya.:P
<CrIP> whats the sudo command to install karma or hotspots on ubuntu ?????
<ZeZu> i've got a real  good bug for you guys
<ZeZu> Mar 12 05:57:37 null-desktop pulseaudio[4151]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 13835057464506092544 bytes (414944445712 ms) Most likely this is a Linux bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers
<ZeZu> leaving logs that are ~10GB
<ZeZu> full of this ;|
<martin_henry> nalf: could u link me to where u got that download link?
<Guest97905> why ubuntu live cd does not encourage user to set a root password on the first time you enter in the system?
<TheUnderTaker> how do i change the I/O Scheduler?
<jens> hallo
<CrIP> whats the sudo command to install karma or hotspots on ubuntu ?????
<Nalf> martin_henry: What package is your install calling for again?
<shifty5> guest97905, ubuntu uses sudo for root access, so unless you set a root password manually it doesn't have one
<alesan> hallo
<DasEI> !sudo | Guest97905
<ubottu> Guest97905: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<alesan> will it work if my friend installs a ubuntu on his pc and then just transfers the hdd on my PC?
<duton> CrIP maybe you meant apt-get
<alesan> both PCs are fairly modern but may have differenct video cards etc
<DasEI> alesan:similar hardware ?
<martin_henry> nalf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130316/
<a1> shifty5: it leads to unauthorized enter to the system!
<alesan> DasEI, I cannot assume is identical thou
<danbhfive_jaunty> alesan: I've done that, it worked
<TwoD> alesan, that depends on what you intend to do with the hdd
<Gnea> alesan: as long as they're the same arch: 32bit or 64bit
<CrIP> duton,  yeah i did whats the apt-get install commanf for them
<shifty5> al, no it doesn't because with no root password you cant log in as root
<martin_henry> nalf: that's when i try to ./configure && make
<danbhfive_jaunty> alesan: you get problems with xserver configuration, but you can work through it
<DasEI> alesan:least the architecture of cpu / bridges shall be similar, not a very good idea
<alesan> ok thanks
<shifty5> al, also remote root login is disabled my default
<Gnea> thankfully
<Gnea> a1: try setting a root pw and see if you can get into it remotely :)
<CrIP> whats the sudo apt-get install command to install karma or hotspots on ubuntu ?????
<Quehora> hi there
<Nalf> martin_henry: You need the libs, then..http://www.gtk.org/download-linux.html
<Ascavasaion> Why do I need to use my IP address in samba (ie. smb://192.168.0.2/) instead of the Windows machine's name?
<shifty5> crip, use the synaptic package manager
<Quehora> Crip, apt-cache search karma  ?
<Louis> what's the best app to wipe free disk space on a mounted filesystem?
<Pici> Nalf, martin_henry: gtk's libs are in the repositories
<Quehora> Louis, dd
<frostburn> Louis, dd
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: unless you have DNS or WINS setup to share the netbios name, it's not going to know it
<frostburn> Ascavasaion, because it's not registered in dns
<a1> shifty5: somebody entered unauthorized on my ubuntu system and i realized there was not root password configured is it usual?
<Nalf> martin_henry: Listen to Pici! :D
<martin_henry> pici, nalf: i can't seem to determine what I need i guess
<Quehora> al, yes
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: and if it's a XP or Vista system, then it definitely isn't
<Louis> Quehora, frostburn:  is it in the repositories and do you guys know of a tutorial I can look at?
<Quehora> al, all done through sudo by default
<Louis> also, does it run form the command line?
<frostburn> Louis, it's installed by default, type man dd
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Yes, it is a Win XP box.
<Quehora> Quehora, apt-cache search will show you the list
<Louis> frostburn:  thanks
<Pici> martin_henry: What are you trying to install that requires them?
<martin_henry> pici, nalf: audacity 1.3.7 says it needs wxwidgets, which from what i can determine is = wxGTK
<shifty5> al, over the internet or your network?
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: the only way to put in the name of it is to setup a DNS server on your ubuntu system and point all systems on your lan to it. might be more work than you're willing to do, but it is possible.
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: of course, you could also edit your /etc/hosts file
<Duddle> does anyone know, where the functions are defined, that can be keybound? e.g. "XF86AudioMute" is bound to volume_mute, but where can I set what volume_mute does?
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: so scratch that 'only way' bit :)
<martin_henry> pici, nalf: and when i do "./configure && make" on wxGTK 2.8.9 i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130316/
<Quehora> I have a strange problem.  When I login to a tty as root, my date gets set as UTC (five hours off).  When I login as non-root, it shows up correctly.  I don't really want to have to run ntp et. al. all the time, as I'm not always on a network.  How should I troubleshoot?
<Spliffeh> I dont know how to say this properly but there is something wrong with TCP, is there a way to reset, restore or reinstall it?
<Pici> martin_henry: sudo apt-get build-dep audacity  , that will install all the things that were required to build the version of audacity in the repos.
<Gnea> Spliffeh: what's the problem, exactly?
<Pici> martin_henry: Or just apt-get install audacity, but that won't be version 1.3.7
<Quehora> Duddle, A     combination of your WM and the helper kernel module for your laptop/media keyboard
<Spliffeh> Gnea i can connect to skype(UDP), i can connect to ip's directly, but i cannot use anything TCP related such as internet, e-mail
<martin_henry> pici: yeah, thank you. the version from Applications --> add/remove is a beta and has bugs etc
<coreyman> how do i install the netbeans for php?
<Gnea> Spliffeh: so you're on the internet and you can't use the internet?  I think you've got a couple wires crossed between Web and Internet.
<abhishek__> coreyman: you have o install php plugin for netbeans
<Gnea> Spliffeh: can you ping ubuntu.com from the terminal?
<Spliffeh> Gnea: no i can't
<Gnea> Spliffeh: and that uses ICMP, so you've got a network configuration problem
<a1> Quehora, is that caused becaused ubuntu does not encourage seting a root password on the first boot, or is because you paste unknowed pieces of code that fake support community gives you? on your terminal, Shifty5 he camed from the internet a guy called marcobra especifically he contacted me from ubuntu's support blog
<martin_henry> pici: so the build-dep command wants to get a lot of packages. this will install the latest version? or just all the dependencies of the latest? thank you again
<Gnea> Spliffeh: can you ping your gateway?
<Spliffeh> Gnea: router works fine, other pc's are working fine, its just this ubuntu box, it doesnt seem to resolve ip's but skype does work so it's probably TCP? and yes i can ping my gateway
<Gnea> Spliffeh: can you ping other computers on the lan?
<erUSUL> martin_henry: the dependencies of the version shipped with ubuntu
<Pici> martin_henry: Just the dependencies for the current version.  Most likely those are fine.
<epaphus> truckin, i installed it.. but the mp3 still sound the same.. with any player
<Quehora> al, default for security
<shifty5> al, have you portscanned your computer? to see if you have open ports that might be exploitable
<Spliffeh> Gnea: yes, also all the proper ip's in ifconfig are there...broadcast, dns, gateway...
<Gnea> Spliffeh: also, check to make sure the ubuntu box is using the same DNS servers that the other systems are
<Nalf> Who was having issues with those 10 gig log files?
<Gnea> Spliffeh: k, can the other systems ping ubuntu.com?
<Duddle> thanks, Quehora
<Spliffeh> Gnea: yes, internet works fine on all other pc's and they can ping all websites
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: i see. so is it reinstalling anything? because it's unpacking a lot of packages... and i've already had audacity running
<dronix> epaphus: did u search for w3codecs on the sypnatic manager?
<Quehora> I have a strange problem.  When I login to a tty as root, my date gets set as UTC (five hours off).  When I login as non-root, it shows up correctly.  I don't really want to have to run ntp et. al. all the time, as I'm not always on a network.  How should I troubleshoot?
<kaje> Is the docx to odf converter available in the repositories somewhere? I'm not seeing it and am surprised that its not showing up in any of my searches...
<truckin> epaphus: I wasn't aware you wanted w32codecs for mp3 playback, does -any- sound play properly??
<Gnea> Spliffeh: hrm, I was asking if you've actually opened a command prompt on one of them and specifically pinged the domain ubuntu.com, not www.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> martin_henry: well you only install build-dep packages if you are trying to compile the program from source...
<DasEI> Spliffeh: what does ifconfig say ?
<Pici> martin_henry: Its installing the build dependencies, i.e. the libraries needed to compile that package.
<Spliffeh> Gnea: every program that uses tcp isn't able to make a connection
<erUSUL> martin_henry: if you just use the prepackaged version you do not need the build dependencies
<epaphus> truckin, nop.. no mp3 sounds ok.. they all sound like karaoke
<Gnea> Spliffeh: what kind of router/firewall are you using?
<truckin> epaphus: you have sound issues, probably pulseaudio related.
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: ah alright. i'm understanding now :) it looks like wxGTK is MAKEing now, so audacity might be next! thank you
<Gnea> Spliffeh: also, have you tried swapping ethernet cables from one of the other systems with the ubuntu system?
<Spliffeh> Gnea: D-link, but i also tried it at work and i couldn't connect there either, both wired and wireless make a connection but its the internet that doesnt work
<erUSUL> martin_henry: i thought (and Pici too i'm sure) you were trying to build audacity from source possibily a newer version than the repo's
<a1> shifty5 i do not understand much of ports, i just changed all my passwords including router's and i destroyed all partitions on my system because a key logger was installed on it, i took of all my money from bank and moved to another.....
<panik> I need some help using the new nvidia drivers
<Spliffeh> DasEI: gimme a sec
<truckin> Spliffeh: is your /etc/hosts file in good order?
 * Nalf destroys X.
<Gnea> Spliffeh: what about your /etc/resolv.conf does it look right?
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: yes, i am
<dronix> panik: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
 * Gnea tries not to puke at the mention of d-link
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: but i need to build the dependency wxGTK first
<Spliffeh> truckin: hosts file is ok
<erUSUL> martin_henry: then you should uninstall the prepackaged version.... ok
<truckin> Spliffeh: does /etc/resolv.conf show nameservers?
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | martin_henry
<ubottu> martin_henry: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Spliffeh> truckin: no its empty
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: i believe that it's something the repo version did not depend on. but not 100% certain.
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Okay, I edited the /etc/hosts file... added the appropriate line.  but that does not really help my browsing the network... but it does help if I manaully type in the names. but this way I theoretically have to know the name of every computer and share.
<Gnea> Spliffeh: also, what version of Ubuntu is it? and has it always been not working like this or was it working at one point and then just stopped?
<epaphus> truckin, hmm where do i look now?
<Spliffeh> Gnea: its ubuntu 8.10, it has worked for over a month, it just stopped working today
<truckin> epaphus: sound troubleshooting
<epaphus> anybody else has this issue with the first time install? mp3 files sound without the voice of the singer..........
<Gnea> Spliffeh: now we're getting somewhere... when is the last time you installed any updates?
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: hmmm i've already run "./configure && make" for wxGTK 2.8.9 :(
<Spliffeh> Gnea: 2 days ago i added reps for openoffice 3
<truckin> epaphus: good place to start- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Spliffeh> Gnea: no updates since
<Gnea> Spliffeh: okay. so, you say that you have an IP address assigned from the router, but your /etc/resolv.conf is empty, this is correct?
<dronix> epaphus: did u do what I recommended?
<Spliffeh> Gnea: yes
<panik> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177-dev_177.82-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<Gnea> Spliffeh: okay, the problem is that you don't have any DNS servers assigned, so nothing can talk to the internet.
<Spliffeh> Gnea: how come skype works then?
<Gnea> Spliffeh: probably because the IP for the server(s) were written into the configuration and not their hostnames
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: it's been spitting stuff out in terminal for a few min now....is that normal?
<Spliffeh> Gnea: ok, so how do i fix this then?
<erUSUL> martin_henry: while compiling? yes it is
<Gnea> Spliffeh: here, try to reach this website:  http://91.189.94.9  (it's www.ubuntu.com)
<Gnea> Spliffeh: it should connect...
<Kage[Work]> is there an apt package for "say" (as in the OSX command) in Ubuntu (apt)?
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: ok cool. i'm used to school assignments that compile in under a minute :P so there's no way to uninstall what i have just told to 'make'?
<Spliffeh> Gnea: it says acces is denied
<epaphus> dronix, iam sorry.. i missed it what did you recommend?
<erUSUL> see the checkinstall factoid i gave you earlier
<dronix> epaphus: open up synaptic manager and search for w3codecs
<Gnea> Spliffeh: that is the correct response. :)
<erUSUL> !checkinstall > martin_henry
<ubottu> martin_henry, please see my private message
<dronix> Kage[Work]: u mean apt-get
<Kage[Work]> dronix, Yes
<Gnea> Spliffeh: okay, if you do a  ipconfig /all  on one of the other computers, you should be able to get the DNS IPs that way, then put them in /etc/resolv.conf
<Spliffeh> how many ip's we talking about?
<martin_henry> erUSUL: i didn't use checkinstall, it was too late
<dronix> Kage[Work]: what r u trying to install? or r u trying to make a package installer?
<Gnea> however many are listed
<Gnea> usually 2 or 3
<Spliffeh> Gnea: says 1 here: 192.168.1.1
<Kage[Work]> dronix, Ever used OSX?  Know the "say" command, that converts text to speech via a terminal?
<Kage[Work]> Is there such a thing for Linux?
<usr13> !checkinstall > usr13
<ubottu> usr13, please see my private message
<Gnea> Spliffeh: then use that one
<Kage[Work]> Or specifically for Ubuntu?
<epaphus> dronix, i alrady installed those... however i think its because its using a codec it shouldnt be using by default... the programs
<dronix> Kage[Work] oh I'm sorry, I missed that, I actually use an iMac
<Serdar> hi
<dronix> epaphus: what program r u using to open the mp3?
<Guest13857> someone here can run audacious with internet radios??
<truckin> Guest13857: yup
<Serdar> If I put a sd card dmesg says me always it's ro, doesn't matter if the lock is in or not, what do I wrong?
<Pici> martin_henry: If you didn't make install, it didn't install it.
<ghindo> Could somebody explain proposed and backported updates to me please?
<Gnea> someone can, anyone could, it's possible that nobody does at some point, and everyone chooses a different method periodically
<dronix> Kage[Work] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<Guest13857> truckin: I always get from audacious: Failed to connect to server OR unabla to read from http blablabla
<samuel> New to ubuntu.  When I click on the "x" in pidgin, it gets sent to the top panel by the volume icon, I removed it by right clicking on it and removing, but now I want it back.  How do I do this?
<presshere> i can use my mic for recording sound..can anyone help pls?
<Guest13857> truckin: but the connection is there..
<altalus> Samuel: Look in your menu, under internet
<Gnea> !sound | presshere
<ubottu> presshere: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CrAzYG33K> trying to compile and get "cscope" workin on ubuntu
<CrAzYG33K> facing into hella lot o probs
<truckin> Guest13857: they may use a format audacious doesnt support, then i use amarok or something else.
<CrAzYG33K> anyone used 'cscope' on buntu ?
<Gnea> CrAzYG33K: why would you compile it?
<samuel> I know where to find the program to launch, I just don't know how to make it so that I can just keep it on the panel.
<CrAzYG33K> as in ?
<Gnea> !info cscope
<ubottu> cscope (source: cscope): Interactively examine a C program source. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.6-6 (intrepid), package size 148 kB, installed size 596 kB
<CrAzYG33K> How do I get cscope to work then ?
<Gnea> CrAzYG33K: as in, why would you compile cscope?
<Gnea> yes, why bother when you can just:  sudo apt-get install cscope
<Guest13857> truckin: I know audacious work with stream-radios, because I have mi pc running without problem, is on my laptop the problem
<usr13> presshere: audacity
<Quehora> I have a strange problem.  When I login to a tty as root, my date gets set as UTC (five hours off).  When I login as non-root, it shows up correctly.  I don't really want to have to run ntp et. al. all the time, as I'm not always on a network.  How should I troubleshoot?
<altalus> samuel: Ok, open Pidgin, go into the preference, there's an option called "Show system Tray Icon"
<CrAzYG33K> oh yeah thanx
<CrAzYG33K> I thought I'd compile from src and  do:D
<CrAzYG33K> ok
<Gnea> :)
<rasstamann> is there a way for me to limit the download speed of update download?
<Gnea> CrAzYG33K: this isn't slackware or gentoo, so a lot of the trouble and wasted time has been eliminated :)
<ikonia> rasstamann: traffic shaping
<CrAzYG33K> hmm..
<CrAzYG33K> but why's there no ref to an ubuntu version
<rasstamann> ikonia: whats that?
<Gnea> just to be replaced with a whole new slew of issues
<CrAzYG33K> on cscopes' page?
<ikonia> rasstamann: exactly what it says on the tin, shaping traffic,
<Gnea> CrAzYG33K: because Ubuntu maintains their own version
<CrAzYG33K> yeah - k
<CrAzYG33K> and no oneon the forums also mentioned it
<CrAzYG33K> OK. then
<CrAzYG33K> I'm happy anyway
<Gnea> CrAzYG33K: most of the time it's just a matter of seeing if it's there or not. when you asked, I just did this:  apt-cache search cscope
<CrAzYG33K> ^ hmm ok
<martin_henry> pici, erUSUL: when i ran "sudo checkinstall" in the wxGTK source directory, i get: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/include/pango-1.0/pango/pango.h', needed by `coredll_fontenum.o'. Stop.
<Spliffeh> Gnea: i found a file called resolv.conf.tmp and all my ip's are in there, however it doesnt seem to use that file
<samuel> I set pidgin to show in the system tray, but when I close the window the application just quits rather than stay in the system tray.
<CQ> I have a subversion repository set up with ownership www-data.www-data, and I'm in the www-data group, but it says I don't have privs to create the lockfile in db ... the dir is set rwxr-sr-x ...
<ikonia> Spliffeh: it wants to use /etc/resolv.conf
<Gnea> Spliffeh: aah, try this then:  cp resolv.conf.tmp /etc/resolv.conf
<CQ> does that need to be rws?
<CrAzYG33K> well anyway- whilst I was trying to compile cscope, I was stuck on the 'make' part
<ikonia> CQ: what is the dir for the lock file ,and yes it needs to be writable
<Gnea> CQ: yes
<dv8> hi there... i have a partition named /data that i want all users to be able to write too, right now i can only do it as root...or via sudo. How can i automount in fstab so everyone that uses this computer can read / write to it
<Gnea> CQ: drwsrwsr-x
<rasstamann> ikonea: I dont know what that is, I have ubuntu for 2 days now
<Dr_willis> dv8,  and the filesystem is?
<CrAzYG33K> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<CrAzYG33K> make[2]: *** [cscope] Error 1
<dv8> ext3
<Gnea> CQ: sorry, drwxrwsr-x
<altalus> dv8 you could try to chmod -R 666 /data ?
<Dr_willis> dv8,  then you need to chown/chmod/set the permissions in such a way taht users can access the locations.
<CrAzYG33K> apps/cscope-15.7/src/main.c:132: undefined reference to `ungetch'collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<CrAzYG33K> ^ anyone got the same error before ?
<dv8> i will try the chown -R
<dv8> thanks !
<Dr_willis> dv8,  if you want to chown/chmod the drives root directory, you chmod/chown the mountpoint after its been mounted.
<Gnea> CrAzYG33K: yeah, we don't really bother with that or support it unless it's source from the repo itself
<CrAzYG33K> hmm ok
<CrAzYG33K> thanx for all the help gnea
<Gnea> were you able to get it to install via apt?
<CrAzYG33K> yes
<Gnea> good :)
<CrAzYG33K> I was successful
<CrAzYG33K> :D
<dv8> Dr_willis: when i type moutn i get the following, so it is mounted, just not that i cant write to it /dev/sda5 on /data type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<DocMAX> hello
<shifty5> dv8, you can add "user" to your fstab line and it should make it mountable by anyone
<CQ> Gnea: works now, I hat to give group write privs to a bunch of other files in that dir and subdirs as well
<Dr_willis> dv8,   You need to use the proper chown/chmod commands to set the permissions on the file.    make the stuff owned by the user you want to access the data.
<DocMAX> when using chroot i also need some changed env variables ... how can i change them automaticly?
<samuel> This is weird, I removed one programs tray icon by right clicking on it and choosing, "remove from panel".  Now none of my programs are showing up on the tray.
<martin_henry> what does "no rule to make target install" mean?
<muse> you know when you move a folder somewhere and there is already a folder with that name there it offers you the option to merge the data.. can I mount a folder on another computer with one on mine and get the data from both... same as if I copied all the data from both folders, put it on a server, and on the 2 client computers mounted that folder?
<Dr_willis> martin_henry,  if you are compiling from soure.. you did a ./configure first?
<Spliffeh> Gnea: that cp command is not working, it says its something bout NFS-file (cant translate it properly its in dutch)
<dv8> this is what is says right now ext3    relatime,users        0       0
<Dr_willis> muse,  thers some unionfs stuff that can sort of do that..but ive never messeed with it.
<dv8> for /data
<Dr_willis> dv8, look at the ls -l  output to see the permissions on the directroy and files in it.
<Dr_willis> dv8,  chown username.username /data     then that user can access the drive.
<muse> ﻿Dr_willis: ok I will research, thanks
<martin_henry> dr_willis: yes, just tried that and it gives error. guess i need more packages. thank you
<dementorr> hy im new whit linux ,i have instal verlihub obn unutu 8.10  bunt i cant load lua scripts
<Dr_willis> dv8,  for ext2/3 you must set the files permissions. for ntfs/vfat you set them from the fstab.
<petur_> Hello, i wiped out my /dev/sda1 (/boot) with "zcat file >/dev/sda1" .. any ideas on howto fix that?
<dv8> Dr_willis: okay... ill do the chown and try it out
<dv8> thanks for the help
<epaphus> dronix, iam using Movieplayer or Rythm box.. i just need to make it use another codec..
<jase1> anyone know of any ports of number munchers for ubuntu or debian?
<Dr_willis> petur_,  ouch. I dont know how to undo that.. be glad you dident use /dev/sda instead
<truckin> Spliffeh: open it with an editor and TYPE domain mydomain, search mydomain and nameservers into /etc/resolv.conf  4 lines approx.
<petur_> Dr_willis: I keep /home on a seperate harddrive.. anyways.. i dunno howto fix :S
<dv8> i will be back, going to try and see what happens after i reboot ( yes i know i dont have to reboot linux, but i want to test it
<deaddog> hallo
<Dr_willis> petur_,  no easy way to fix that.. you just overwrote the start of the hard drive with that data..  so  whatever was there has been overwritten
<petur_> Dr_willis: I also overwrote the kernel files..:S
<petur_> boohoo
<Dr_willis> petur_,  you could reinstall the kernel packages..  but that whole filesystem may need to be reformated first
<jase1> hmm anyone know of any ports of number munchers (old game on apple they use in schools) for ubuntu or debian?
<gRunt> Hey all I know this isn't exactly and ubuntu question but im about to run dual boot so its kind of applicable. Do you know how I can make a bootable Pen drive so I can install my emergency tinyxp install off of it incase I need a familiar os when i get stuck on ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> jase1,  there are apple emulators. that can run the old apple games :)
<magnetron> !windows | gRunt
<ubottu> gRunt: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dr_willis> gRunt,  theres wiki/howto guides for that on google.. and torrent sites ive seen.
<dug__> jase1: there are web-based versions, google number munchers
<jase1> you wouldnt know any ports? possibly better remakes?
<jase1> with updated graphics
<gRunt> Dr_willis, yeah im yet to find a decent one yet will jump in the windows channel
<Dr_willis> gRunt,  i use ubuntu ion a thubmdruive as a rescue system. :)
<dts1> is it possible for ubuntu to output the xorg conf file it's using and the have me customize it?
<jase1> dts its usually in /etc folder under xorg
<usr13> dts1: What?
<jase1> its a file called xorg.conf
<usr13> jase1: dts1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jase1> yes that
<dts1> but the thing is completely plain
<usr13> dts1: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jase1> just type "sudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or nano or vim
<usr13> dts1: Yes it is.  Isn't that nice?
<Dr_willis> everyone used to complain how complex the xorg.conf is.. now that its been automated a great deal.. people complain its too plane. :)
<dts1> when i did this a few years ago there were screen resolutions and way more options that are gone right now
#ubuntu 2009-03-14
<neurobuntu> Anybody know the difference between the Nvidia 177 and Nvidia 173 drivers
<Dr_Willis> err.. 4 :)
<_Linuxx_> grenn you can ask me anything you want about virtual technology. I will answer with my opinion no matter what the channel police say..
<melik> _Linuxx_: i tried everything sudo killall -9 Xorg
<melik> but my mouse is still frozen ;/
<_Linuxx_> melik "ps ax | grep x-session-manager"
<almark1> Does this channel support 64studio questions?
<MHz128> drostie, thats high tech! :P i dont suppose you'd have any links relevant to wiresharking...
<Dr_Willis> never heard of 64Studio
<melik> what does that do _Linuxx_
<_Linuxx_> melik it tells you the pid for X
<almark1> Its a dedicated Linux sound server like Ubuntu Studio
<PeoplesAdvocate> Anyone know how to add a bridged network on ubuntu?
<almark1> Its based on Debian
<_Linuxx_> melik is it just your mouse? keyboard commands still work?
<PeoplesAdvocate> specifically for OpenVPN
<melik> _Linuxx_: its just my mouse
<melik> everything else works
<Dr_Willis> almark1,  if its a debian variant.. it wont be supported here.
<no1peanut> melik: you could bite the apple and reboot
<almark1> I see
<MHz128> Hello! Does anyone know of functional method for downloading RTMP streaming video? not from youtube...
<almark1> well off to debain thanks
<Dr_Willis> almark1,  i doubt if debian will support it either
<melik> no1peanut: this happens constantly.. a couple times a week; i want to learn how to fix it
<melik> so i dont have to keep rebooting everytime
<critt> xorg Didnt change my resolution.
<_Linuxx_> melik when you reboot the mouse works again?
<no1peanut> melik: fair enough
<melik> yeah _Linuxx_
<melik> is there a seperate mouse daemon?
<Dr_Willis> Not for X theres not melik
<no1peanut> melik: what kind of mouse
<Dr_Willis> for the console theres 'gpm' :) but thats not installed by default anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: That suggests the values in the xorg.conf weren't good so it defaulted to 'failsafe'
<melik> no1peanut: a standard mouse lol
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: Can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/xorg.0.log.old if there is one?
<no1peanut> melik: ps2 usb?
<melik> ps2
<Alex131089> mogmi: o/
<mogmi> Alex131089, o/
<zxd_>  how can i get the list of conffiles from a .deb package
<melik> oh wow i feel dumb.
<Alex131089> mogmi: je traine aussi sur freenode ^^
<critt> Yes
<melik> sorry for everything guys
<melik> it appears to be something wrong with the actual mouse
<melik> physically
<_Linuxx_> melik let me see if i can find a way to kickstart your mouse
<melik> _Linuxx_: nvm nvm :$
<Dr_Willis> feed the mouse to the cat. :)
<melik> there is something physically wrong with the mouse wire
<russia213> Can someone help me with this tutorial? http://djbarney.wordpress.com/2008/05/28/how-to-keep-the-compiz-cube-zoomed-out-and-in-3d/
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple nothing in it
<melik> thanks a lot for everything Dr_Willis and _Linuxx_
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: hmmm, then it'll be /var/log/xorg.0.log
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple I must have done something wrong. Nothing in there either﻿/var/log/xorg.0.log
<no1peanut> melik: did that work ?
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: oops... typo.... Xorg.0.log.old and Xorg.0.log :)
<melik> no1peanut: the chord is messed up a little
<russia213> Hello?
<StR|Sangreal> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<StR|Sangreal> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<no1peanut> melik: hard to fix that from the cli
<melik> anyways ill brb
<melik> yeah no1peanut i thought it was a software issue
<melik> but it wasnt haha :$
<melik> anyways brb
<StR|Sangreal> ubottu, how do you do?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do you do?
<LjL> !botabuse | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<StR|Sangreal> ubottu, sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<DeFii> Is intrepid quite a lot more buggy then Hardy?
<dtchen> stephenr82: firstly, do you have a deb-src line for jaunty/main & jaunty/restricted ?
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple This is the Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/131355/
<stephenr82> dtchen: No i just a wget off that page
<dtchen> stephenr82: or are you attempting to perform the extraction and patch application outside of a Debian-based system?
<melik> back
<melik> no1peanut, at least now i know how to fix it everytime it acts up again :)
<dtchen> stephenr82: ok, are you running a Debian-based system?
<stephenr82> im running 8.10, and did wget on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/2.6.28-9.31/+files/linux_2.6.28.orig.tar.gz  and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/2.6.28-9.31/+files/linux_2.6.28-9.31.diff.gz
<russia213> Can someone help me with this tutorial? http://djbarney.wordpress.com/2008/05/28/how-to-keep-the-compiz-cube-zoomed-out-and-in-3d/  I tried myself, but it didn't work =/
<supergirl`> I have two internet connections, can I merge them in to one? They are 4mbs each can I have 8?
<stephenr82> dtchen: i am trying to apply that diff file, but am struggling
<DeFii> im busy reinstalling ubuntu for the second time in 4 hours :/
<dtchen> stephenr82: i highly recommend you install the `devscripts' package, then just use `dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/2.6.28-9.31/+files/linux_2.6.28-9.31.dsc'
<philipp> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<philipp>  ttf-mathematica4.1
<Keal> i have fugly thin pink and white horizontal bars in my ubuntu now since i used the update manager to update ubuntu 8.10 amd
<Flannel> !de | philipp
<ubottu> philipp: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<stephenr82> dtchen: Ok cool, I shall give that ago, still frustrating that I cant apply a simple patch tho :(
<philipp> da bin ich gebannt
<Keal> ..amd64 to latest
<Dr_Willis> DeFii,  Impressive :)
<LjL> philipp: das ist dein problem nicht unser
<DeFii> or not...
<philipp> ljl du kannst ja eh deutsch
<Keal> it appeared after i came out of hibernate
<Flannel> philipp: This channel is english only.
<philipp> also was ist zu machen wenn mir aptitude zurück gibt:
<philipp> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<philipp>  ttf-mathematica4.1
<LjL> philipp: yes but i will not speak it in this channel anymore. speak english, or if you can't, well you shouldn't have got banned from -de
<DeFii> i managed to break dkpg really badly while trying to get the graphics drivers to allow a higher resolution
<DeFii> now after reformatting and installing again, im still gonna be unable to use a resolution higher then 800x600
<dtchen> stephenr82: the trick to patch application is judicious use of -p and being in the proper, corresponding CWD
<russia213> Anyone know how to stay zoomed out of the compiz cube?
<dtchen> stephenr82: for your objective, however, i think using dget will be the easiest approach
<Tanubi> hi
<marshall> my thinkpad t61p with bluetooth dongle simply refuses to pair with anything. I've read that some t61ps come with bluetooth built in, but ive not seen any indication that mine has it. can anybody help me troubleshoot this problem?
<Tanubi> i've got some trouble with connecting to the console of a kvm guest
<Tanubi> on intrepid, i installed a very basic intrepid kvm guest with vmbuilder, using mostly the default values
<Paulo> debian-br-ce
<Tanubi> i could start it, but when i run virsh console <name>, i get an error 'No console available for domain'
<pr0t0c0n>  i have a hp 1502 LCD monitor but it doesnt work when i plug it into the SVGA port, can i just adjust the screen resolution to make it work ?
<Keal> anyone know why i have fugly pink lines on the top and bottom edge of my desktop that overlap my apps?
<marta__> Hello. I need an MSN client with offline messaging support today. Do you know any?
<pr0t0c0n> CRT works fine
<Tanubi> after searching the documentation, i found out that i have to add a tty device to the guest configuration
<Tanubi> at least, that's what i think i have to do
<Tanubi> but i could not find a working configuration
<Tanubi>  can anybody please give me a hint on what to do or where to look for information?
<magoonit> i
<ed1t> can i run xen on ubuntu? is it memory heavy? i got a 3 GB 2.2 Ghz intel dual core
<sebsebseb> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Keal> i have an orange line at the top and a pink line at the bottom :<
<Borg7-9> I have two internet connections, can I merge them in to one? They are 4mbs each can I have 8? is it possible
<|ROCA|> Hey! Take a look! --- > http://depacco.com/pages/index.php?refid=basta
<ed1t> i know what xen is....i just wanna know if im gonna run into memory problems
<sebsebseb> Borg7-9: that's not really an Ubuntu question try  #networking
<sebsebseb> ed1t: I don't think many people run Xen on Ubuntu, and I never have on anything
<_Linuxx_> i run xen on ubuntu
<ed1t> sebsebseb: so what do you usally run xen on?
<menny> I run Ubuntu since 6.06
<marta__> Hello. I need an MSN client with offline messaging support today. Do you know any?
<sebsebseb> ed1t: you can do Xen on Ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> ed1t: Sure, it is quite popular for private VPS operators
<sebsebseb> ed1t: just if I ever read about Xen it would be on other distros
<_Linuxx_> ed1t xen runs on ubuntu like a champ
<sebsebseb> marta__: I think Pidgin suppourts that feature now
<sebsebseb> marta__: there's also AMSN and Kmess,  I think both suppourt that feature
<Wanderer> anyone know how wine+wow works in 64bit ubuntu?
<russia213> Can someone help me with this tutorial? http://djbarney.wordpress.com/2008/05/28/how-to-keep-the-compiz-cube-zoomed-out-and-in-3d/   please?
<DIFH-iceroot> Wanderer: fine
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple I pasted the link to Xorg. Did u need me to paste again?
<ed1t> i got a 3 GB intel dual core 2.2 Ghz box....i should be able to run at least 2 xen guest os right?
<_Linuxx_> W
<Keal> nm :/
<gpryatel_> how do i upgrade ssh in hardy?
<marta__> sebsebseb: Thank you.
<Wanderer> DIFH: I'll need the 32bit compat libs I take it?
<Keal> i guess nobody else sees the funky lines
<menny> anyone run linux on a eeepc?
<DIFH-iceroot> gpryatel_: sudo apt-get install sshd
<DIFH-iceroot> menny: yes
<no1peanut> menny: yep
<sebsebseb> marta__: mercury messenger as well, but you got to get that from his site, and it's only made by one guy, closed source and needs Java
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: Sorry, I must have missed the pastebin link. Give it me again (I'm got a couple of notebooks turned inside out here so distracted with making sure all the screws go back :)
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot, gpryatel_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gpryatel_> will that get me the latest version? right now i have 4.7 & need 4.9+
<menny> what distro?
<Flannel> gpryatel_: It'll give you the latest version in the repositories.  Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<DIFH-iceroot> Flannel: ah sorry for the wrong name
<jere-nii> Hi.
<_Linuxx_> ed1t you will be able to run 20 guests with that
<no1peanut> easy peasy
<gpryatel_> hardy, 8.04
<sebsebseb> jere-nii: hi
<ed1t> nice
<ed1t> thx
<jere-nii> This is going to sound strange, and I hope no one gets offended.  I feel like Windows XP was a lot faster than Ubuntu.
<jere-nii> So, can anyone give me some advice?
<PeoplesAdvocate> get a faster computer
<jere-nii> I want to change this feeling.
<sebsebseb> jere-nii: heh I heard that one before
<critt>  ﻿IntuitiveNipple   Ok :-Dhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/131355/
<_VIM_> disable effects
<Flannel> gpryatel_: 8.04 has 4.7, what do you need in 4.9?
<sebsebseb> jere-nii: how much RAM?
<scunizi>  jere-nii could be the video card driver .. you using nvidia?
<_Linuxx_> wow... peoplesasvocate ... dont be a dick dude
<xdfz> how can I do it please, with conky I think : http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/4310/capturejz1.png ( on the left )
<PeoplesAdvocate> no i didnt mean it that way
<Wanderer> hmm, wish kubuntu had the net install still
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<jere-nii> Yeah, I upgraded to 4 gigs of ram from 1 gig of ram, switched to a 64 bit os, and i do have an nvidia video card
<PeoplesAdvocate> i had the same problem
<gRnt> Hi all I have a PCI-E inbuilt wireless card. I have recently swapped to ubuntu and now whenever I use transmission it completely disconnects me from my wireless network, any ideas why this would occur? I have used the same trackers, and hardware under XP with no faults.
<gpryatel_> flannel 4.9 has chroot, and i want to give a friend an account on my webserver; but no access to the rest of the system
<jere-nii> But there's like a keyboard delay, and when I alt+tab windows it seems to change over slower
<PeoplesAdvocate> i bout a dell from walmart and it got way faster
<jere-nii> and games are glitchy with lag
<Dr_Willis> jere-nii,   disable all the compiz eyecandy?
<jere-nii> So yeah, I disabled some of the eye candy stuff... like desktop effects.  I'm not sure if I got it all.
<barmanjonny> can anyone suggest a really good theme for 8.04
<Dr_Willis> jere-nii,  diosable compiz competely
<scunizi> jere-nii: might consider going back to 32 bit.. some nvidia drivers don't like 64 bit.. besides most programs are 32 anyway.
<jere-nii> I'm hoping that disabling as much of the unnecessary crap will speed it up.
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: no, but a really good log in screen theme yes
<Dr_Willis> jere-nii,  not just some of the effects.
<Dr_Willis> jere-nii,  that way you can see if compiz is the issue
<barmanjonny> whats that sebsebseb
<jere-nii> Dr_Willis, let me google that.
 * _VIM_ echos what scunizi said
<drostie> gRnt: there might be stuff in [tail /var/log/syslog] immediately afterwards, telling you more about what happened to the wireless access.
<Tapout> on my desktop, is there no way to ... Window->Tile kinda thing?  I want 4 equal sized 'terminals'... hopefully without doing it manually
<_Linuxx_> jere-nii yeah i would recommend 32 bit
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: blubuntu,  the actsaul theme  probably won't install some error blah de blah.  that's in the repo
<Dr_Willis> jere-nii,  right click on dekstop,m change wallpaper -> somewhere in the tabs..
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: the wall paper for blubuntu is alright as well
<drostie> gRnt: does it happen with other BitTorrent clients, e.g. deluge?
<xdfz> how can I do it please, with conky I think : http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/4310/capturejz1.png ( on the left ) .
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyone know how to bridge a network for OPENVPN
<russia213> Can someone help me with this tutorial? http://djbarney.wordpress.com/2008/05/28/how-to-keep-the-compiz-cube-zoomed-out-and-in-3d/
<keaton> Greets, #Ubuntu. The sound's crapped out on this desktop and I'm not quite sure how to go about debugging it. When I try using the test buttons in Sound preferences, it doesn't return any error, but I get no sound.
<barmanjonny> thanks just still getting a feel for linux
<_VIM_> jere-nii: also there's lighter window managers you could try... Xfce (Xubuntu), and LXDE, maybe even as light as fluxbox if it comes to that
<melik> barmanjonny, go to gnome-look.org and look for a theme there
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: why 8.04 not 8.10?
<_Linuxx_> PeoplesAdvocate what do you mean, so all traffic goes out through the tunnel?
<melik> look into hydroxgen icon set, its the best.
<gRnt> drostie, thanks i will try now then check and paste a dump if I get anything. And no I haven't tried any other I assumed if it was bundled with ubuntu it was reliable.
<Flannel> gpryatel_: You can upgrade to 8.10, which has 5.1, but there's no way via package management to get 4.9 in 8.04.
<barmanjonny> dunno i downloaded it ages ago and just installed it after my system crashed
<gpryatel_> flannel should i reinstall the os on the server or is it ok to do an upgrade?
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: ok well not that much difference between 8.10 and 8.04 anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: Are you on Hardy or Intrepid?
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: and next Ubuntu on like April 23rd
<Flannel> gpryatel_: An  upgrade will work fine.
<Flannel> !upgrade | gpryatel_
<ubottu> gpryatel_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PeoplesAdvocate> _Linuxx_ Im trying to set up a bridged network so that when a client connects to my VPN it seems as it is in the same network
<_VIM_> melik: i can't find any there called hydroxgen
<barmanjonny> sebsebseb: thanks ill look into that
<melik> sec _VIM_ ill link you.
<_VIM_> ty
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  you do have the cube set where it works normally?
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: however since your on 8.04  you can do KDE3 and 4 :)
<ericrost> I'm trying to print out of Gimp (or the pdf reader) on 8.04.2 and custom page sizes are just not working, the feed end ups all wrong, does anyone have pointers to any workarounds? This is on an HP photo printer
<PeoplesAdvocate> i used a help.ubuntu.com website to do that but when i followed the steps it messed up my connection and had to replace the edited file with the backup
<_Linuxx_> PeoplesAdvocate you want them to VPN into your machine, so that you can route traffic to them?
<Awsoonn_> How can I get my bluetooth headset to work in Ubuntu? I am able to pair with it, but it does not show up as an audio device
<russia213> Dr_Willis: Yes, now I want it so I can stay zoomed out of the cube with out having to old down button 3
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple Hardy
<drostie> gRnt: well, the first step of debugging a problem is to see under what circumstances it happens. Normally, Transmission doesn't kick people off their wireless randomly. o_O
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: want to know about good stuff to install?
<melik> oops i misspelled; i meant "hydroxygen" >> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Configure+Hydroxygen?content=99201
<_VIM_> melik: hehe ok ty :)
<melik> that .deb package will ease your installation + configuration :)
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  that guide looks rather straight forwared..you change one section of the xorg.conf then you  rightclick/middkleclick to lock   some how. :) not sure if it works with the newer xorg versions..
<_VIM_> melik: that link not working in Opera
<melik> _VIM_, gnome-look.org just went down hahah wow!
<barmanjonny> sebsebseb: no thanks i no the things i need
<gRnt> Yeah drostie but having used the same tracker, the same hardware, and with no internet drops or even time outs when transmission isn't open I just assumed. It's like my third day using linux so I'm still learning sorry.
<_VIM_> my luck
<russia213> Dr_Willis: When I opened my xorg.comf file the imput device section wasn't there
<keaton> Can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: OK... well the good news is, the monitor *is* providing EDID, but the nvidia driver thinks the monitor can't support higher than 800x600 due to a 400MHz clock (from the log file). Have you tried to use "gksudo nvidia-settings" to alter the resolution/check if it can support higher ?
<melik> :$, what were the odds of that happening at that exact moment
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  yep.. thats because xorg.conf is now very very much auto-configured.
<melik> there _VIM_ its back up.
<sebsebseb> barmanjonny: ok
<_VIM_> melik: seriously lol, anyway yeah im there thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  if you had mentioned that earlier :) we would of told ya that. heh
<PeoplesAdvocate> _Linuxx_ Ok let me explain better. lol. I want a OpenVPN server so that I can play lan games as if we are in the same network. Client 1 is somewhere else, Client 2 is in the network on XP. OpenVPN is a server
<Awsoonn_> oh, better yet are there cli tools for BlueTooth?
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple  No havent tried that
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  i have machines with totally empty xorg.conf files
<dtchen> keaton: please save the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh script to your Desktop, then in a Terminal run: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<russia213> Dr_Willis: So what do I do?
<dtchen> keaton: it's a debugging script for audio troubleshooting
<Tapout> IS there no way to tile windows in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  personally i hate the cube.. so i woudlent mess with it
<sixofour> what package is "gtk">?
<keaton> dtchen: Alright, I'll get back to you in a sec with the output.
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  or learn how edit the xorg.conf and paste in the proper sections
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: I think that is your next step. From searching the 'net it seems the monitor can support 1280x1024
<dtchen> sixofour: libgtk2.0-0, etc.
<sixofour> which do i need?
<russia213> Dr_Willis: I pasted in that section, nothing happened
<dtchen> sixofour: to compile GTK+ programs, libgtk2.0-dev, probably
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev ?
<_Linuxx_> PeoplesAdvocate I would replace your linksys/dlink/whatever router with pfsense. then you can issue your friends vpn accounts so that they can pptp into your network, and receive ips on your network
<yoyit2> what key is the Mod key??
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  you may need to generate a whole new xorg with some other sections as well.
<russia213> Dr_Willis: How would I do that?
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  or figure out the right  hal stuff to tweak to get that setting enabled.
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple tried to open ﻿gksudo nvidia-settings but nothing happened
<PeoplesAdvocate> ahh sounds good, can I use DD-WRT on my linksys?
<yoyit2> mod4+E is for expo mode.. what keys are those??
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  for a nvidia card i use the nvidia-settings tool..  otjher then that.. no idea
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: maybe nvidia-settings needs installing?
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<keaton> dtchen: Here's the output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2d83b7f45e1dee052626a245270e5b8ea0067ee7
<critt> ahhh LOL
<russia213> Dr_Willis: I have an Nvidia card, could you help me?
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: Also, see this forum post to see someone with the same monitor (shows the Xorg.0.log) with details of the monitor's reported resolutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574401
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  install/run nvidia-settings.. but BACKUP your original xorg.conf first
<_Linuxx_> PeoplesAdvocate depends on what version of the wt54g you have. some dont have the memory for the full version with VPN, plus ddwrt is weak, pfsense is way better
<PeoplesAdvocate> _Linuxx_ that man, never thought about this route. I will look into it
#ubuntu 2009-03-15
<PeoplesAdvocate> _Linuxx_ i have v2
<russia213> Dr_Willis: How do I back it up? *is a total n00b*
<Keal> how do i take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<amortvigil> hello what to do with this error??: gtk_tree_view_set_cursor_on_cell: assertion `tree_view->priv->tree != NULL' failed
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  i would not get obsessed with the cube then untill you learn some more fundamentals..
<_Linuxx_> PeoplesAdvocate yeah, thats a good one. if you have an extra box around, just install pfsense. 10 times better than ddwrt
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple Hell yea. You da man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: The best modeline from that is "Modeline "1024x768" 94.50 1024 1096 1200 1376 768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync" which you could add to the Monitor section of xorg.conf (and remove the Horiz... and Vert... settings)
<russia213> Dr_Willis: Would I just copy, rename, and paste somewhere else?
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: oops, typo again, that isn't the best modeline! This is "Modeline "1280x1024" 109.00 1280 1368 1496 1712 1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync"
<Dr_Willis> russia213,  learn to use the command line..  if you break X you wont bea le to use X to 'fix' it
<PeoplesAdvocate> _Linuxx_ will i need two NIC cards?
<dtchen> keaton: sec
<_Linuxx_> PeoplesAdvocate yep
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple will do that now . I have the 1024.768 right now
<PeoplesAdvocate> alright appreciate your help
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: You have it *working* with that resolution?
<_Linuxx_> np
<PeoplesAdvocate> I will look into pfsense
<critt> Yes
<NewToUbuntu_> First time on IRC/mIRC. New to Ubuntu as well. Not ever sure if this is the right place to make this request. I'm trying to learn how to install ddrescue in order to recover data form an external drive that is not working properly. Would anyone be willing to spend some time to direct me how to get started? I am tech savy and learn quickly. Thanks in advance.
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: Did you manage that using nvidia-settings?
<Keal> how do i take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<critt> Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: If nvidia-settings did that use it to increase to 1280x1024!
<sebsebseb> Keal: just press print screen and save it
<sebsebseb> Keal: keep the file extension on .png
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple will do
<gRnt> drostie, am trying deluge now, I normally drop anywhere between 1-30 minutes but I'll know pretty quick it normally completey stuffs up my net even if it doesn't drop thanks for the advice.
<sebsebseb> NewToUbuntu_: your in the correct channel, but I don't think many people have used that here, that come here
<ultimatelifeform> WE LOVE SONIC!!!!!!!!!
<Keal> how do i show hidden files and all extensions?
<sebsebseb> view show hidden files and folders
<sebsebseb> NewToUbuntu_: I guess this channel is worth trying for that issue as well  #linux  it's a more general LInux channel
<scunizi> Keal: ctrl + H
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps i got acpi installed is this what gnome uses  to do a suspend or hibernate?/  i see alot of  scripts and the like..
<bbelt16ag> acpid i mean..
<fjdkslafjklds> my sound all of a sudden stopped working, i get a wierd staticy output when i try to play a sound file
<_Linuxx_> NewToUbuntu_ you are going to need 2 drives, one (the broken one) then two(the same size as the broken one)
<NewToUbuntu_> sebsebseb, how do I access #linux, it that like another channel?
<bbelt16ag> just wondering cause been having issues with hibernating
<fjdkslafjklds> i checked all the volume controls, including the system one, and pulse audio
<sebsebseb> NewToUbuntu_: by clicking on it or  /join #linux
<Keal> the pink and orange line went away when i changed the skin
<NewToUbuntu_> thanks seb!!!
<Keal> i double checked the human skin isn't corrupt
<_Linuxx_> NewToUbuntu_ you could then run that program, and it will try to recover any readable data from the broken one, to the new one
<fjdkslafjklds> what is the command to reconfigure my sound devices?
<critt> ﻿IntuitiveNipple Looks good!!! have saved settings to xorg.. Thanks a bunch WOW:-D
<Keal> i took a screenshot of the lines though
<IntuitiveNipple> critt: Nice one :)
<Booh> I don't know why, my saved VPN in network manage doesn't work anymore since few months.   I have 6 VPN connections (cisco and win pptp) neither of them work now.
<fjdkslafjklds> please someone just fill me in on the command for configuring sound devices
<fjdkslafjklds> isnt it like alsaconf or something like that
<fjdkslafjklds> alsaconf doesnt work for me
<fjdkslafjklds> what else can i try?
<CapriCoRN^80> i forget my username on ubuntu 7.10
<dtchen> keaton: you need to unmute 'PCM' and increase its volume
<scunizi> !sound | fjdkslafjklds
<ubottu> fjdkslafjklds: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CapriCoRN^80> i tried all option mentioned on google
<CapriCoRN^80> but didnt work
<CapriCoRN^80> need help
<Flannel> CapriCoRN^80: At GRUB, choose the "recovery console", once there, you can view your usernames (cat /etc/passwd)
<dtchen> fjdkslafjklds: we haven't shipped alsaconf as part of alsa-utils since Ubuntu 5.04
<fjdkslafjklds> well dtchen, its been a while ;)
<CapriCoRN^80> i used that recovery procedure by pressing e and adding rw init =/..................
<whileimhere> Evening! I was wondering if there is a Media Management system for ubuntu? I mean for instance a cataloging program like picasa that can handle video, images, sounds all in one catalog program?
<Flannel> CapriCoRN^80: No, you don't have to change anything.  Just choose "recovery console"
<CapriCoRN^80> Flannel: when i use recovery console it will again go to normally username prompt
<Dr_Willis> russia213,   the proper way to tweak those setting now are via 'hal'   and fdi config files. (somhing ive not used befor eitehr) ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948154
<Flannel> CapriCoRN^80: It shouldn't.  It should go straight to a root prompt. Unless you've messed up your grub config
<keaton> dtchen:That again? That happened to my desktop too, how bizarre... Well, thanks.
<_Linuxx_> CapriCoRN^80 do you have an ubuntu boot cd?
<CapriCoRN^80> Flannel: i did nothing
<CapriCoRN^80> _Linuxx_: yes
<fjdkslafjklds> yay it works, thanks for !sound ing me
<Flannel> CapriCoRN^80: Alright, go back and edit, and append 'single' to the end of the vmlinuz line.
<_Linuxx_> CapriCoRN^80 boot to that, then browse your hard drive to /home
<fjdkslafjklds> that was too easy
<_Linuxx_> CapriCoRN^80 then you will see your home directory named with your username
<CapriCoRN^80> Flannel: i did that single thing as well
<CapriCoRN^80> _Linux_: you mean i should boot from live cd ?
<_Linuxx_> CapriCoRN^80 yeah
<CapriCoRN^80> and from live cd i should select recovery console option ?
<_Linuxx_> CapriCoRN^80 no, just boot into it like you are going to try out ubuntu
<sjcire> I have an error to report.  This will be my first.  Does anyone know how I would go about that?
<Flannel> !bugs | sjcire
<ubottu> sjcire: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sebsebseb> !ask
<CapriCoRN^80> _Linuxx_: its long process
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sjcire> !bugs
<CapriCoRN^80> anyother short cut ?
<_Linuxx_> CapriCoRN^80 i think ubuntu mounts your hard drive
<arkady> why is the flash plugin 32-bits?
<_Linuxx_> CapriCoRN^80 it should only take 2 min to boot to a live cd
<Flannel> sjcire: Follow the link ubottu sent you
<CapriCoRN^80> ok
<sebsebseb> arkady: there is also a very good  64bit flash alpha/beta
<arkady> sebsebseb: is there a package?
<sebsebseb> arkady: nah you get it off Adobe's website some where, if your on 64bit
<sebsebseb> arkady: it's in development, but still rather good
<arkady> sebsebseb: meh, I recall that Debian Stable had it in non-free
<arkady> if there isn't even a jaunty deb... that means it won't be in next release
<rdz> is there  a way to have a higher resolution for boot screen and also for the terminal, that can be accessed through alt-ctrl-f1 etc?
<Dr_Willis> rdz,  '
<scunizi> rdz: boot screen is limited to 640x480 I believe.. not sure about terminal though..
<Dr_Willis> rdz,   thats the Console on alt-ctrl-F1 and you can enable the framebuffer and have higher res.
<arkady> with a framebuffer kernel line I believe
<xdfz> how can I do it please, with conky I think : http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/4310/capturejz1.png ( on the left )
<arkady> has anyone tried Nexenta, and how similar to Ubuntu is that?
<zip> hi
<mgolisch> arkady: its not linux
<DigitalKiwi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_Linuxx_> xdfz yes, thats conky
<nyx> sebsebseb: Where is this 64-bit Adobe Flash alpha/beta?
<zip> i installed kde for windows. can i start it
<arkady> mgolisch: it's the same packages as ubuntu pretty much, so I wonder how much the kernel matters
<Dr_Willis> xdfz,  u You mean the 'root window ' termnal on the left?
<bonez46> I have moved 2 sata drives and one ide driver to a newer box.. if i click on any of the drives I get this message > Cannot mount volume. The volume uses the ext4 file system which is not supported by your system..     I am running with an UBUNTU 8.10 live desktop disc..
<mgolisch> arkady: its just uses a ubuntu userland, for a desktop system id not consider using it
<Dr_Willis> xdfz,  conky isent doing that.. but theres other ways to do it.
<bonez46> how can I mount each drive so that I can fix menu.lst so that the drives will be bootable and visible .. ? suggestions?
<TokenBad> ok..I have a friend who first tried to install ubuntu 8.10 then tried ubuntu 9.04..the 8.04 was working fine..but everytime he tries to go to 8.10 or to 9.04 he can't even get to the install part of it..he gets to the boot menu then nothing..
<rdz> Dr_Willis, i would like to set up framebuffer.. do you know any resource or where to start?
<arkady> mgolisch: the interesting thing to me is that it'll boot up in 64-bit or 32-bit depending on what's available
<_Linuxx_> arkady its solaris, very different than linux
<mgolisch> arkady: but its solaris basicaly, there much different
<Dr_Willis> rdz,  you just edit the menu.lst and read the commands and put in the right #.s  i niormaally DISABLE the framebuffer.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer | rdz
<ubottu> rdz: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<mgolisch> arkady: unless you realy need zfs or some other stuff it provides id not use it
<arkady> mgolisch: ah, thanks
<scunizi> bonez46: you could try putting the drives in the same numerical positions on the motherboard that they were on the previous system and make sure the boot order is also the same.
<sebsebseb> nyx: he provides the link in the article and by the looks of it, it's not alpha anymore :d   http://blogs.computerworld.com/64_bit_linux_adobe_flash_player_surprisingly_good?page=1
<arkady> mgolisch: hmm... I thought Linux had ZFS
<_Linuxx_> arkady applications are ported to solaris from linux. they can be buggy
<TokenBad> his video card is a 6600gt..any idea why ubuntu will not install with that card?
<mgolisch> arkady: not realy
<Dr_Willis> TokenBad,  ive jheard  of others with issues with that card..
<sixofour> What is the apt-get package for Python 2.2?
<Dr_Willis> TokenBad,  the alternative insatller should work..  also.
<scunizi> bonez46: since it's ext4 on the drives you might burn a copy of the Jaunty cd.. I think it might have ext4 available.. it's not available on the 8.10 cd
<mgolisch> sixofour: thats stoneage, i doubt ubuntu ships with python2.2
<arkady> _Linuxx_: but it's far different than the Debian/kFreeBSD
<sixofour> or newer*
<mgolisch> sixofour: python2.5 should be installed by default
<Dr_Willis> python is included :)
<sixofour> on kubuntu?
<TokenBad> Dr_Willis you seen any of them that have got around that?
<bazhang> yes
<bonez46> scunizi: but I have never installed ext4..
<arkady> _Linuxx_: in that you're not emulating anything (other than Flash, yeah)
<sixofour> what about wxpython?
<sixofour> 2.6.0 or newer
<mgolisch> sixofour: if you need that install it
<sixofour> what is the package called?
<mgolisch> sixofour: apt-cache search is your friend
<JohnDoy> I'm getting SNMP error: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpagent.so.15: undefined symbol: boot_DynaLoader, On Ubuntu 8.04 Server. Can annybody help me ?
<sjcire> Recently I changed /etc/ssh/ssh_config.  I changes port=22 ---> port=nnn.  After I did this all my ssh bookmarks "in the nautilus explorer stopped working.  I could still loginto the shh shell from a terminal but it required that I include the -p nnn option.  The servers still worked.  I can get the nautilus to connect to the ssh thought sftp interactive mode by including a port specification. I now use sftp://user@server:22/folder instea
<scunizi> bonez46: it's weird that it would say that then..
<sixofour> yes and i get about 4000 results
<arkady> scunizi: bonez46: yeah, Jaunty has ext4 by default
<Dr_Willis> TokenBad,  some may of used the drivers from envyng, or the newer nvidia drivers from the nvidia site.  check the forums would be he best bet
<Dr_Willis> ext4 is not the 'default' but an option
<arkady> Dr_Willis: err, I mean it's IN by default
<Dr_Willis> ok :) heh
<JohnDoy> I'm getting SNMP error: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpagent.so.15: undefined symbol: boot_DynaLoader, On Ubuntu 8.04 Server. Can annybody help me ?
<TokenBad> Dr_Willis, I could understand that if it was installed and had problems..but it will not even install
<medfly> hi guys, I'm having some difficulty using my new webcam. cheese is saying it can't find a camera, and dmesg is giving an error of "usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28". the last bit of dmesg: http://rafb.net/p/DHsjGa32.html
<Dr_Willis> I for one dont plan opn using ext4 for another 6+mo at least.
<JohnDoy> I'm getting SNMP error: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpagent.so.15: undefined symbol: boot_DynaLoader, On Ubuntu 8.04 Server. Can annybody help me ?
 * medfly is lost
<arkady> as in, you can mount ext4 stuffs. had a Debian install with custom kernel that I had to recover because I stupidly picked the newest filesystem
<Dr_Willis> TokenBad,  try the alternative installer.. or do like i do and make a usb-live-drive from a different ubuntu system and install the nvidia drivers.  but you need a ubuntu system to do that.
<TokenBad> Dr_Willis or get a better/different card..heheh
<gRnt> drostie, thanks for the advice on deluge is working prefectly, transmission would have already had a conflict with my net, maybe it was a driver issue not sure.
<arkady> ext4 seems worth it, but I won't be using it until Jaunty goes stable
<Time`s_Witness> is there any way that i could filter the content returned by tcpdump command in real life, with a "grep" or similar ?
<Time`s_Witness> tried something like tcpdump -flags arguments | grep "expression", unsuccessfully xD
<arkady> Time`s_Witness: there's ngrep
<Time`s_Witness> thanks arkady :p
<I2> get this error while compiling a program: http://pastebin.com/m22bf2362 please help me........
<arkady> Time`s_Witness: some apps that like to play bad media files need some help with mplayer. and most apps won't admit what stream URL they are downloading :P
<arkady> so, one does "ngrep mdatrtsp"
<Time`s_Witness> lol, im sry i didnt understand what you mean about those apps :S
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me set up a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card?
<inntegrapv> can somebody help me out pls, i got a toshiba satellite notebook and i am connect to internet with a Kyocera 650 but it keeps disconnecting
<inntegrapv> how can i force it to keep connect ot anyone knows pls?
<yellowtime> Can anyone help me enable desktop effects for ubuntu studio 8.10 lts for an geforce 7300gs
<scrote> hi
<scrote> how do i uninstall a package that is installed with dpkg ?
<arkady> Suikwan: madwifi drivers are reportedly supposed to support that
<medfly> theres deinstall just like install scrote
<scrote> i used -i to install
<scrote> so i'll use -d
<Suikwan> arkady, are the madwifi drivers normally included in the distro?
<sixofour> how do you install .jar source stuff?
<I2> having ﻿this error while compiling a program: http://pastebin.com/m22bf2362 please help me........
<scrote> that didnt work
<scrote> it says dpkg: need an action option
<arkady> Suikwan: probably not, and apparently D-Link has linux drivers so that might be a better bet
<LjL> scrote: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Suikwan> Do you know where I can get the linux drivers?
<scrote> LjL but i installed this manually, i didnt know apt-get remove can uninstall packages that were installed via dpkg
<sjcire> Recently I changed /etc/ssh/ssh_config.  I changes port=22 ---> port=nnn.  After I did this all my ssh bookmarks in the nautilus explorer stopped working.  I could still login to the ssh shell from a terminal but it required that I include the -p nnn option.  The servers still worked.  I can get the nautilus to connect to the ssh thought sftp interactive mode by including a port specification. I now use sftp://user@server:22/folder instea
<scrote> LjL yeah, you can.t
<scrote> they're deb files
<scrote> you dont apt-get remove deb filse
<galag>  Hi! I have a 1,1GHZ Pentium III with 256MB 100mhz RAM. Due GNOME is working too slow I'm thinking about change my desktop to XFCE or FluxBox. But, what is the best choice for performance, once all my favorite programs are GTK-dependent? (firefoxl, evolution, xchat, etc..) ?
<arkady> Suikwan: apparently that is "old and unsupported" by D-Link, and they don't have Linux drivers
<Suikwan> arkady, the DWL-G520?
<medfly> how do I go about using my webcam? dmesg seems to say it was detected.
<arkady> Suikwan: yes
<LjL> scrote: yes you can.
<unop> scrote, apt-get uses dpkg to install .deb files - so sure you can.
<LjL> scrote: and no, you don't remove the deb file itself. you need to specify the *package name*.
<arkady> Suikwan: http://support.dlink.com/Products/view.asp?productid=DWL-G520
<arkady> Suikwan: are you running in 32-bits?
<helper> hey all what meant by DHCP Relay ?
<helper> the one who reply ?
<scrote> how do i find the package name, if given the deb files
<munk_> can someone help me? none of my usb drives are mounted, lsusb sees them but they never automount...
<Suikwan> yes
<unop> helper, the server that takes a DHCP request and forwards it on to a DHCP server.
<helper> unop, ah ok thanks
<arkady> Suikwan: you can use ndiswrapper to wrap the windows drivers, then
<TheUnderTaker> Does ubuntu take advantage of HT?
<TheUnderTaker> HyperThreading
<rdz> Dr_Willis, thanks for the help about framebuffer. unfortunately, it didn't work. after setting a vga mode in menu.lst, i still get the usua 640x480 console...
<scrote> how do i get the pacakges off my computer?
<scrote> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<scrote> i want those off
<LjL> scrote: what's the name of the deb file?
<LjL> TheUnderTaker: yes
<scrote> there's a couple of em.
<LjL> scrote: how about you try the beginning of the filename, and then hit TAB
<scrote> i want these off my computer --->  xorg-driver-fglrx_8.582-0ubuntu1_i386.deb fglrx-kernel-source_8.582-0ubuntu1_i386.deb fglrx-amdcccle_8.582-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Time`s_Witness> what's the file to check what port is associated to what, or what ports are being used for what? or something similar, please
<TheUnderTaker> cool now it will be worth upgrading my celeron to the p4 prescott core
<LjL> scrote: the names are xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-kernel-source and fglrx-amdcccle
<PleXuS> anyone known how to make use of a future called scan to pc on multifunctional printers?
<LjL> Time`s_Witness: /etc/services
<Time`s_Witness> thanks LjL :p
<PleXuS> seems to be bad supported on linux :s
<munk_> can someone help me? none of my usb drives are mounted, lsusb sees them but they never automount...
<scrote> LjL thanx i will aptitude purge those.
<dnathe4th> anyone know if its possible to jailbreak an itouch/iphone from ubuntu? i dont want to have to use winblows
<scrote> LjL, why didnt dpkg deinstall xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-amdcccle  ?
<scrote> i had the same errors
<Suikwan> arkady, you think the XP drivers would be the best option?
<LjL> dnathe4th: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<scrote> oh well, aptitude is workign.
<scrote> thanx guys
<arkady> Suikwan: probably they are more updated, who knows
<dnathe4th> LjL when i go to that link for Jailbreaking i get server timeout, do you?
<LjL> dnathe4th: no
<dnathe4th> LjL http://www.touchdev.net/wiki/How_to_Escape_Jail  that link
<LjL> ah
<arkady> Suikwan: oh, and does the interface even appear in ifconfig?
<dnathe4th> it might just not be possible
<LjL> dnathe4th: yes i do
<Ish> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Sertse> what does a minimal install need to get sound working. Pssing me off. You install alsabase alsa utils and then....?
<Suikwan> arkady, yes, but I have multiple entries...I have wifi0 and ath0...wifi0 has a weird physical address
<Ish> activate wifi0?
<arkady> Suikwan: a "weird" physical address? pastebin the output please
<arkady> and multiple copies has happened for me before, but... not since I did a reinstall
<Ish> and then ath1 will come up, then use that? lol, that's what i did
<arkady> so I think it's just an iffy HAL Daemon
<Suikwan> arkady, how do I pastebin the output, kinda new to IRC
<Ish> Suikwan, cl1p.net
<arkady> Suikwan: pastebin.com or some such site
<Ish> he doesn't want the channel flooded with whatever you're about to paste
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps i am having trouble getting my pc to hibernate and suspend, it suspends sometimes and sometimes not.
<bbelt16ag> i will paste bin my acpid configs and stuff. if you like
<linkmaster03> how can i print all running X display names in a shell?
<chalcedony> how long should updates take on cable with an initial install?
<yoyit2> is there a such thing as a registry cleaner for ubuntu.. or somthing to tune it back up to full speed??
<bbelt16ag> i am usi s2diak to try and hibernate..
<bbelt16ag> s2disk
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: Linux does not have a registery,  user data for programs, gets put in hidden .folders in home
<Suikwan> arkady, http://cl1p.net/stufffromifconfig/
<Suikwan> arkady, notice the HWaddr isnt the typical mac address like the rest of the interfaces
<arkady> does anyone else see Suikwan's link as totally empty?
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1361106 this is  the config its useing any help would be appreciated
<Ish> Suikwan, you totally didn't save it ;)
<bbelt16ag> the type of suspend ia m using is  uswsup btw running 8.10 ubuntu
<Suikwan> try now
<Ish> you have to paste and then hit "Save" in the top right, or use pastebin.com it might be easier, i just happen to remember cl1p
<BobSponja> Hi, offered technical support to Spanish speaking users
<arkady> that's definitely a master device
<Ish> much better
<arkady> is that the only thing that's up? wifi0?
<Ish> i came in this late, but that's a new laptop isn't it?
<dajxd1> Hey all, I can't seem to update my Ubuntu- it offers a partial upgrade,  but then can't authenticate anything.  Is there another way I can try to do this?
<Guest37132> i need help. My NetworkManager is not running. "nm-applet --sm-disable" says 'server is already taken"
<chalcedony> BobSponja might try #ubuntu-es
<Suikwan> arkady, just posted all of the ifconfig output
<spideryummy> i need help. My NetworkManager is not running. "nm-applet --sm-disable" says 'service is already taken"
<BobSponja> chalcedony  ok Gracias ,  ok thanks well , muy bien :)
<arkady> Suikwan: you already have wired connection.
<bonobo> hey there i just downloaded the source code of the latest version of videolan, but i don't know how i can compile it, can somebody give me a quick hand please?
<Suikwan> Ish, no this is not a new laptop, its a desktop I built from spare parts, just happen to come across a used, but working, DLink DWL-G520 and I wanted to get it working under ubuntu
<chalcedony> BobSponja de nada (i don't really speak spanish)
<arkady> Suikwan: you trying to use the wifi card to turn your desktop into a router?
<Karlos> hello i want to create a shortcut of the network icon and the recycle basquet in my desktop how can i do it
<munk_> can someone help me? none of my usb drives are mounted, lsusb sees them but they never automount...
<Suikwan> true, but I'd like to eliminate the really long cable
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: so how would i make it go as fast as it used to when i first installed it?? (i still have like 60GBs free on my HDD)
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: how much RAM?
<Keal> i can't figure out how to reset history or get rid of broken links in history in ubuntu's totem movie player :./
<arkady> Suikwan: wireless is painful even if you must use it and have proper drivers. connection WILL cut out, and usually in the middle of a dist-upgrade
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: 2GBs, with 6GBs swap.. 1.9GBs dual amd
<scrote> wireless is not a pain on kde 4.2 with knetworkmanager
<Rtrix> anyone familiar with busybox and moblin kerne
<arkady> not that it matters much, as the upgrade won't happen until files are all downloaded :P
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: **2Ghz dual amd
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: there are ways to speed up Ubuntu, but I don't really know about that
<Rtrix> anyone familiar with busybox and moblin kernel
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: and 6GB is to much for swap, would could also be to do with your issue
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: you want like 1GB for swap
<arkady> scrote: if wireless is your only link and you lose connection, well, all your downloads terminate
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: why is it bad to have 6??
<humbolt> I just don't get it to work!
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: which not would above
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: ,because 6GB is way more than what swap needs. and the recommended amount is like 512MB  or 1GB
<Suikwan> arkady, true, wireless will never be as reliable, but it would be really nice if i could get rid of the long ethernet cable running from one end of the office to the other
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: the computer may also be slow if it uses swap
<yoyit2> sebsebseb:  hmm.. ok can i shrink my swap in anyway?
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: of course
<keithclark> anyone know if a Linksys wpc54G adaptor works with ubuntu?
<Keal> i can't figure out how to reset history or get rid of broken links in history in ubuntu's totem movie player :./ how do i reset history in totem?
<arkady> Suikwan: may be too expensive, but they make small wireless bridge devices
<humbolt> I am trying to create an USB install media. I got the USB pendrive booting, I select "Install" from the menu, kernel and initrd are loaded and then ... reboot instead of install
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: you can't change /  the Ubuntu partition unless your on Live CD, but you can re size swap space
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: sudo apt-get install gparted
<munk_> can someone help me? none of my usb drives are mounted, lsusb sees them but they never automount...
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: and then system > administaration > partition editoir
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: 1GB for swap is good
<Suikwan> arkady, or just mod a wrt54g with DD-WRT and turn it into a wireless client
<Keal> i have 60gb swap :/
<sebsebseb> Keal: that is insane, and way to much
<sebsebseb> !swap
<arkady> Suikwan: there's an option in DD-WRT called wireless bridge or something, actually
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<arkady> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Bridge
<nds> Does anyone have a automatix file I can get?
<Ish> munk_, my understanding is that they SHOULD Be automounting, so if you get no response, that's probably why
<Keal> sebastienyoga as far as i know swap is also used during hibernate :/
<sebsebseb> Keal: yes maybe, but even then you only should need like 1GB
<Keal> :S
<Ish> 60gigs seems completely normal, don't let them knock you
<Rtrix> any one familiar with efi boot and lpia kernel
<nds> 60 gigs?
<sebsebseb> Ish: 60GB swap is way to much
<nds> Im running it on 20 :D
<matrixblue> Is 60gigs swap even allowed?
<nds> Oh O.O 60 gig swap O.O
<sebsebseb> nds: 20GB swap is also way to much
<keithclark> Ok, where would I go to install a driver for a linksys wpc54g card? It worked with Mint
<nds> I meant my entire system lol
<nds> Not my swap :D
<matrixblue> lol
<nds> My swap is 1024 <---- a  gigf
<nds> *gig
<sebsebseb> yep good size 1GB
<sebsebseb> swap
<matrixblue> mine is 1 gig as well
<Keal> :<
<TheGeneral> cool
<Ish> i heard it should be equal or double to your ram
<matrixblue> it seldom ever uses more that 10 megs
<arkady> 5.0GB swap, even though I hope that it never really does much swapping
<sebsebseb> Ish: well  if you got 4GB  RAM you don't do 8GB RAM, in fact with 4GB RAM, you probably don't even need swap in the first place
<Keal> i can't figure out how to reset history or get rid of broken links in history in ubuntu's totem movie player :./ how do i reset history in totem?
<Ish> what happens if you have NO swap?
<nds> Nothing
<sebsebseb> Ish: I ran this computer quite well without swap.  and this is 1GB RAM
<nds> You just hit your limit
<rww> Ish: you can't suspend or hibernate or something, apparently. I don't do anything like that, so I'm not sure.
<Ish> limit for what? computations?
<nds> I run my pc on 256 mb of my 1.4 gb ^-^
<sebsebseb> Ish: I only put swap here more recently towards end of last year.  to be honest I am not even sure if the system ever uses it
<winston_the_cat> swap is just used to write to memory when you've run out of RAM, I believe
<TheGeneral> if you have no swap, your apps will fail to allocate memory once all main memory has been utilized
<nds> Limit for amount of memory being used
<keithclark> Ok, nobody?
<nds> My pc never hits swap
<nds> And im only on 1 gb so....
<Ish> i like how everyone who knows something instantly jumps when someone says they use a ridiculously high swap
<matrixblue> <= 2 gigs RAM
<Rtrix> any ubuntu expert here? i really need help with installing gnome
<Ish> i'm not even sure if i have any swap, i was just trying to troll the guy who has 60gigs wasted on it
<rww> Rtrix: what's up?
<TheGeneral> are you talking about a dedicated swap partition, or using a swap file
<arkady> hmm, whats' really odd is that my nVidia is SPEEDING UP when I'm not in 3D due to the idle speed being faster than the 3d speed
<sebsebseb> Ish: well using a rediculously high swap is retarded,  way better off using that space for hard disk space
<funkyHat> Rtrix: gnome is installed on Ubuntu by installing the package ubuntu-desktop
<TheGeneral> gnome is installed on ubuntu when you install ubuntu
<funkyHat> Rtrix: if that's already installed, then so is Gnome
<Ish> that's 60gigs that could be wasted on torrents, or a mythTV setup
<Keal> sebastien_ 35gb of my drive is marked to not even user
<Keal> use
<nds> O.o
<Keal> because i had no reason to use the entire drive
<Tapout> ubuntu can't tile windows?   I wanna take the 4-6 windows I've got opened, hit tile and it automatically adjusts them perfectly instead of manually messing around
<Keal> i have 7 or more partitions :)
<nds> I have External drives for everything aside from my packages
<munk_> Ish, what do you mean? they are not automounting and they should so how do i fix it?
<matrixblue> While we on the topic can you you a flashdrive as swap? (thinking about Vista's Ready boost)
<nds> Probably
<funkyHat> Tapout: I'm sure Compiz has a plugin that does something like that
<arkady> Tapout: I know there are tiling window managers
<Keal> the last 35gb partition on the drive is marked to not use
<nds> Use gparted and see if it is seen
<Ish> Tapout, check out compiz, if you haven't seen it YOU WILL CREAM YOURSELF
<Tapout> cpmpiz eh.. ok
<Keal> i have 3 60gb partitions etc
<TheGeneral> i don't think so, vista has pretty advanced tech for readyboost
<Tapout> compiz rather
<Ish> munk_, i think you're...screwed...
<nyu_> for some reason my resolution resets to 800x600 everytime i reboot
<Chaorain> With Compiz I can't get the wallpapers plugin to work. It used to work. Any Help?
<arkady> TheGeneral: readyboost?
<nds> Ready boost :\
<nds> We have the same thing
<munk_> Ish, wha? thanks?!
<nds> It preloads stuff
<Tapout> thanks
<nds> Ill get the command for it
<Ish> munk_, i'm no expert, i'm just judging this based on the fact that no one will acknowledge that you're here
<matrixblue> readyboost is a feature in Vista that allows you to use a flash drive as extra memory
<TheGeneral> sorry, was just trolling a little, it's a way in vista to utilize a flash drive to extend your memory
<Ish> munk_,  i had kind of the same problem, except lsusb wouldn't even recognize my stuff
<n8tuser> vmware-server not available on 8.10 ?
<munk_> Ish, yeah i realized i keep asking for help and no one says anything....
<arkady> nds: preloading to disks is pointless, flash drives are faster than disk but are creamed by DDR2/3
<nds> :\
<keithclark> Anyone with a card driver?
<nds> Arkady: It preloads to memory if im correct: which im prob not
<munk_> Ish, i might reinstall hopefully that will fix it...thanks that you at least said something lol
<Ish> munk_, I ended up jigglin the cord and it eventually worked.  all i can say is that if lsusb recognizes it then it should be there
<nds> sudo apt-get install preload
<nds> There
<matrixblue> what's the prob munk?
<Ish> munk_, what usb things are you trying to get to work?
<nds> It preloads most used binaries to memory
<funkyHat> munk_: are the USB drives formatted? if there is no filesystem on them they will not be able to automount
<arkady> ahh, interesting. also look at prelink
<nds> :)
<nds> Poit for the noob :D
<Ish> munk_, funkyHat brings a good point to the table, so my question of exactly what you're hoking up stands
<munk_> Ish, mp3 players, hard drives and such...they worked before..
<arkady> for some reason recently-run binaries tend to run quickly. that's without doing anything fancy, and on most OSes
<itona> hi world, how may i flush a usb-storage device (write all cached data) without unmounting it before the danger of a powerdown?
<funkyHat> itona: sync
<Ish> munk_, so another operating system reads them?
<itona> thanks!
<itona> once i knew it...
<funkyHat> :)
<munk_> Ish, yeah they do..
<russia213> Anyone good with HAL .fdi files?
<nds> :) I just got my first tar.gz to run :)
<winston_the_cat> nds: gratz
<funkyHat> munk_: can you mount them manually?
 * nds is learning lots lol
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps
<winston_the_cat> nds: it can be tricky if either "./configure" or "make" throw lots of errors
<arkady> itona: I believe by remounting it
<Ish> lol, yeah, i love when people write horrible code and release it, only to have huge errors come back
<bbelt16ag> i am  back now i am trying to get my script suspend.sh to be ran when  the gnome power management tools (timer gets to  1 hr) and then suspend the machine.. is this possible?
<nds> :s
<scroat> hello.
<nds> It didnt hough, so dont rain on my parade :D
<scroat> anyone install fglrx for a Radeon RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]   ?
<munk_> hmmm...didnt try...how do you do that again?
<nds> *though
<scroat> im on ATI's web site, and there is nothing for X1200
<Ish> munk_, have you used usb devices on this machine before?  and yeah, look into mounting manually...
<Chaorain> is there a way to become an "Official" linux guru?
<Ish> climb mount torvald
<scroat> Chaorain: there are certifications
<munk_> Ish, yep i did..
<SayaSanae> como es la sala de ubuntu en espa;ol?
<arkady> itona: oh, "sync" command, which until around 2006 hasn't been looked at so there is a chance that it's still not fixed
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Chaorain> scroat, any clue where to get one?
<sjcire> Recently I changed /etc/ssh/ssh_config. I changes port=22 ---> port=nnn. After I did this all my ssh bookmarks in the nautilus explorer stopped working. I could still login to the ssh shell from a terminal but it required that I include the -p nnn option. The servers still worked. I can get the nautilus to connect to the ssh thought sftp interactive mode by including a port specification. I now use sftp://user@server:22/folder instead of 
<funkyHat> munk_: first of all find out what device name the USB disc has (it will be something like /dev/sdc1), you might be able to find this by looking at what the command 'dmesg' returns after you plug the drive in
<scroat> Chaorain: google up on Linux+  LPC
<yoyit2> sebsebseb:  it wont let me resize it
<matrixblue> munk: have you tried another usb port?
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: turn the swap off first.  right click and  swapoff
<nds> hello sebsebseb :)
<sebsebseb> nds: what do you want?
<scroat> i need fglrx drivers.
<nds> Nothing :'( Just saying hi
<nds> I have this horrid tendency to be polite, itll probably kill me one day :(
<yoyit2> sebsebseb:  if you can turn it off then whats the point of having it?
<matrixblue> scroat: find the right version of catalyst
<Ish> Chaorain, you have to find Linus Torvalds, and give him the secret handshake
<bonez46> scunizi: what if I can't remember? Is there no way to access them and manually update grub?
<arkady> either creating a popular, or elitist, linux distro, or kernel coding
<matrixblue> ATI's Catalyst normally installs the drivers for a few of their cards
<Chaorain> Ish, ah
<Ish> hit and a miss?
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: you turn it off resize, and put it back on again
<Ish> *swing and a miss?
<bonez46> is 8.10's nickname "Jaunty" then? I didn't know that
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: ok, but what is the point of it?
<scroat> matrixblue: how do i knwo which is the correct version ?
<funkyHat> bonez46: no, 9.04's is
<sebsebseb> !swap | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bbelt16ag> is there any way of doing this?
<funkyHat> bbelt16ag: depends what it is
<bonez46> I have never installed anything over 8.10.. one drive runs etch and the other two run 8.10..
<matrixblue> search the website
<matrixblue> see if the drivers for XP are listed
<winston_the_cat> bonez46: 8.10 is "Intrepid Ibex"
<bonez46> could this 8.10 live disc see a messed up partition table on those drives and misread it as 'ext4'?
<bonez46> winston_the_cat: ok, thanks for the update
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: what is the point of having an extra sda2 that is 5.42GBs.. what is this?
<Ish> which was juanty?
<codeuser> Hello, I am having an issue with compiz fusion. It has suddenly started shading the windows instead of maximizing when I double click the titlebar. How can I change this?
<funkyHat> bbelt16ag: sorry for the clever comment ;) I didn't read back to find out what you were talking about
<arkady> bonez46: err, that's strange, because ext4 drives appear as ext3 in cfdisk
<bbelt16ag> i am  back now i am trying to get my script suspend.sh to be ran when  the gnome power management tools (timer gets to  1 hr) and then suspend the machine.. is this possible?
<bbelt16ag> there u  go funkyhat
<Chaorain> I heard ext4 is being useed in 9.04. What is the big deal about Ext4? faster?
<bbelt16ag> even if there  is a  script i could write,
<codeuser> Chaorain: yes
<matrixblue> yes ext4 is hella faster
<scroat> is the best way to install fglrx via System > Hardware Drivers ?
<codeuser> Hello, I am having an issue with compiz fusion. It has suddenly started shading the windows instead of maximizing when I double click the titlebar. How can I change this?
<sprinkmeier> Chaorain, extents, large file support!
<winston_the_cat> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<bbelt16ag> brb gonna  try something
<Ish> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<matrixblue> if you can find the driver is there then yes install it
<Ish> !compiz-fusion
<matrixblue> I'm running Jaunty Beta with ex4
<codeuser> !compiz-fusion
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: your in the wrong channel
<matrixblue> and I can attest to noticable speed boosts
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: jaunty is also in development
<codeuser> compiz fusion is the product of compiz and beryl being combined together.
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: yes expect bugs also and jaunty talk is off topic here and so #ubuntu+1
<codeuser> its whats in the repos
<arkady> ext4 is stable, but you can expect bugs for a while later
<sebsebseb> arkady: there's a data loss bug with Ext4
<codeuser> Hello, I am having an issue with compiz fusion. It has suddenly started shading the windows instead of maximizing when I double click the titlebar. Can anyone tell me how can I change this?
<humbolt> I never would have thought, that installing from USB would be such a hassle!!!!!!
<louiscvh> hi somebody know how to create user in mysql ?
<arkady> sebsebseb: exactly, just because it's in stable kernel doesn't mean you should "upgrade now"
<matrixblue> I heard about some people who reported data loss with ext4 due to the delayed write feature
<humbolt> I find it disturbing, that a CD-Rom is still required for Installation1!!
<Chaorain> my Compiz wallpapers plugin is not working at all is there another setting that needs to be changed?
<rww> humbolt: it's not.
<Ish> cdrom? you can totally netinstall
<n8tuser> louiscvh -> have you done a tutorial on mysql? if not, kindly do one please
<nds> huh, figures, I reinstalled Ubuntu, and now I found the command to fix it ;(
<Ish> oh god i hate mysql, don't even get me started!!! RAAAAAAGE
<arkady> you can use unetbootin too
<sebsebseb> arkady: I will get Alpha 6  soonish, not tonight,  but I am keeping Ext3 for now
<arkady> you can even go bluray!
<bbelt16ag> ok now it seems to be working, and why the heck can hibernate  bring back my old session in gnome instead of  creating a new plain session with no apps that were running etc.. ?????
<Ish> the bad part is, it's been so long since i've worked with it that i'm going to have to look up the commands all over again
<winston_the_cat> codeuser: you might want to check your settings in Compiz-Fusion Settings Manager
<humbolt> rww: It is. Creating an USB media from the Live CD worked ... but the installer would crash.
<sebsebseb> arkady: what???//
<codeuser> winston_the_cat: where is this setting located in there. I have looked
<rww> humbolt: I've used http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ several times. It works perfectly for me.
<bonez46> arkady  ok,.. but how can I get 8.10 desk to see those drives then, or can't I?
<arkady> sebsebseb: http://www.linux-magazine.com/online/news/debian_lenny_with_blu_ray_images_and_live_cd
<funkyHat> louiscvh: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/account-management-sql.html
<humbolt> rww: Creating USB media from the alternate CD works also, but the damn installer does not want to proceed without a cdrom.
<Chaorain> I hate MySQL took me about 10 hours straight to get it set up for my site. And that was with GUIDED INSTRUCTIONS!!!!
<QaDeS> hiyas. how do i update the headers in /usr/include/inux et al after compiling a custom kernel?
<arkady> sebsebseb: (you would of course have to create your own from the packages in Ubuntu repos)
<humbolt> rww: That does not work!
<humbolt> rww: Trash
<Ish> Chaorain, lets start a group about how we hate mysql
<arkady> humbolt: works in Ubuntu, unlike in Debian
<humbolt> arkady: certainly not with the alternate images
<rww> humbolt: Again, works for me and plenty of other people, so no, it isn't trash.
<BCampbell> anyone have experience with getting an brother hl-4040 cdn printer installed?
<humbolt> rww: alternate CD?
<sebsebseb> arkady: oh right, well  putting linux on a blueray disc would seem like a waste of one to me
<funkyHat> bbelt16ag: I don't know for definite the answer to your question, but adding your script to /etc/acpi/suspend.d looks pretty likely
<arkady> humbolt: ah, that's why! there's a trick, you can mount the usb yourself and fiddle with things
<winston_the_cat> codeuser: not sure
<Ish> it's just a glorified spreadsheet
<arkady> humbolt: but it's because whoever wrote the Debian thing didn't really think that anyone would use alternate media
<nds> I got this message when chowning my disk chown: changing ownership of `/media/disk1': Operation not permitted
<Chaorain> Irc hung
<Chaorain> Ish, so where do I sign up?
<humbolt> arkady: fiddle with things in unetbootin or in the installer?
<arkady> sebsebseb: I know a few people who could fill a blueray disk
<Ish> Chaorain, pick a forum
<arkady> humbolt: well, in the installer or while installing. I just did it while installing
<nds> How do I change my terminal to root
<nds> :s
<funkyHat> Ish: Chaorain: if you struggle with the mysql command line interface you can install helper programs like phpmyadmin or mysql-administrator (but this is probably getting off topic now so I'll leave it there)
<Chaorain> Ish, I use GBATmep.net a lot
<humbolt> arkady: I tried different things, but obviously not the right thing. How to I get the damn installer to believe there is a CDrom
<Chaorain> Ish, let you know when I get my site up
<jere-nii_> Is it possible that this machine is running slow because of multitasking?
<nds> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ish> funkyHat, i would need someone to explain phpmyadmin, or the other one...
<arkady> humbolt: I recall there being a special bootinstall where you placed an ISO on the USB disk and used it that way
<winston_the_cat> nds: use "sudo su"
<Ish> i'll google it later
<Rtrix> anyone familiar with embedded ubuntu kernel
<codeuser> Hello, I am having an issue with compiz fusion. It has suddenly started shading the windows instead of maximizing when I double click the titlebar. How can I change this?
<Rtrix> like the one in dell mini9
<jere-nii_> All the flashy desktop features are disabled...
<jere-nii_> But the system is still running slowly.
<nds> hummm, I still get errors :\
<joanki123> i just reformatted my computer with my old 7.10 ubuntu... i want to upgrade to the latest stable version.  can i do this?
<nds> How can permission be denied to root :|
<stpere> hi, I'm having an issue with compiz after upgrading to nvidia drivers 96.43.11
<codeuser> joanki123: try opening a terminal and typing 'update-manager -d' without the quotes
<humbolt> arkady: Some script put all the files from my CD on the USB disk, and I have another USB pen, which holds the iso image. Just mounting it to /cdrom does not do the trick.
<Ish> nds, sudo
<stpere> someone know how to fix that? the window decorator seems to be broken
<bonez46> arkady: any other ideas on my dilemma... I know if I could get menu.lst straightened out.. I could boot up each disk
<funkyHat> joanki123: yes, do what codeuser said, you'll have to upgrade to 8.04 first and then to 8.10
<nds> Still doesnt work
<arkady> humbolt: http://linux.simple.be/debian/usb
<Chaorain> I want to mount /location/of/directory/1/ to /location/of/directory/2/mount/point/
<Chaorain> help?
<joanki123> funkyHat, is it better to have 8.10 than 8.04?
<jere-nii_> Anyway, I don't need raw speed....
<humbolt> arkady: but a debian installer will not help me much
<Guiri> Hey I have a question specific to the Ubuntu phpBB3 package - What's the login? Even with dpkg-reconfigure there's no prompt to create a phpbb user/login. Yet the package doesn't have the install directory.
<arkady> humbolt: I thought the debian iso was pretty much equivalent to the Ubuntu extended installer iso
<QaDeS> ah, found it. ty ;)
<humbolt> arkady: still, it will use other repositories.
<joanki123> funkyHat or codeuser , i did it and it said only partial upgrade available.  should i do partial upgrade?
<codeuser> joanki123: no idea... why don't you download the latest installation media from ubuntu.com?
<nds> How can permission be denied to root O.O
<funkyHat> joanki123: it's up to you, 8.04 is a long term support release so it will have updates for 3 years, 8.10 is a regular release, so you'll get newer versions of programs, but you will need to update to a newer version sooner, depends which you prefer
<joanki123> codeuser, because then i have to burn to a cd, right?
<arkady> humbolt: you can choose repos can't you?
<codeuser> joanki123: or use a flash drive
<Guiri> Anyone on phpBB?
<humbolt> arkady: yes, sure
<joanki123> funkyHat, what would you do.... sorry... just nervous!
<funkyHat> codeuser: yes do a partial upgrade, it may remove some packages but they will probably just be libraries that you don't need anymore
<Ish> nds, you're sure you're doing "Sudo command"
<arkady> humbolt: thats if you want a netinstall, if you don't, then it might be possible to swap out the ISO with a Ubuntu ISO
<Ish> except lowercase
<funkyHat> joanki123: if something you want is uninstalled by the partial upgrade you can easily install it again once the upgrade is done
<joanki123> funkyHat, you meant me, right.  and also, would you go with 8.04 or with 8.10?
<funkyHat> joanki123: sorry, yes I meant you
<joanki123> i think 8.04 is the better way to go, right.... after all, you want the one that is the most stable....
<Alex_21> Hi, I can't use my camera for some reason
<stpere> anyone?
<Alex_21> It is a PS/2 camera using a PS2/USB adapter
<winston_the_cat> joanki123: I just went from 8.04 to 8.10, and 8.10 fixed some of my display problems
<nds> Yes I am doing the sudo command
<winston_the_cat> joanki123: so it's all up to you
<nds> Sudo Chown -R brandon /media/disk/
<Dr_Willis> a PS2 camera?
<Alex_21> Can anyone help?
<joanki123> winston_the_cat, thanks.... decisions decisions....
<nds> Is what I type in
<Alex_21> Please
<Guiri> Okay. Nobody's familiar with phpbb3?
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive ever sene a Camera that plugged into the ps2 port..
<joanki123> i had a system crash on hardy because i uninstalled virtualbox and its packages
<joanki123> so now i have to reformat
<funkyHat> joanki123: personally I would upgrade to 8.10, but I don't mind upgrading my system every 6 months to keep up with the latest release, if 8.04 has all of the features that you want then I would stick with that, and upgrade to 10.04 when it's released, which is the next long term support version (someone correct me if I've got the wrong version)
<Alex_21> It is the MINI DYNN cameras actually
<joanki123> funkyHat, thanks
<Dr_Willis> joanki123,  proberly you dont.. but it pays to learn how to isntall things from the terminal/console/liveccd
<nds> How in gods name can Sudo be denied permission ;(
<Alex_21> Can I somehow get this to work
<Alex_21> ?
<arkady> nds: corrupt sudoers file?
<nds> No
<Flannel> nds: few ways, most common is read only
<nds> SUdo works for other things
<nds> How can I change that?
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: ok you might have to do some configuring to get that to work
<sebsebseb> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<Alex_21> Sebsebseb: What do you mean?
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: you need to be more specific,  about which camera it is exactly and things or people can't really help you
<nds> O.O it says my volumes are not mounted
<nds> but I see them
<nds> :s
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: Ubuntu has good hardware suppourt, but not everything will just work
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: ,because those manufactures didn't suppourt Ubuntu, but can get most stuff working with know how
<Alex_21> It is a Home Centinal Camera connected via Dyn mini port
<berat> within temptation what you have done
<Alex_21> I'll be back
<Alex_21> In a bit
<arkady> humbolt: do you know if the kernel really matters in the installer?
<bonez46> what is a bad superblock?
<nds> WTH
<humbolt> arkady: kernel does not matter
<louiscvh> how can i delete mysql ?
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, bad sector on disk or corrupted superblock (part of the filesystem metadata)
<nds> sudo gedit /etc/fstab/ I get an error
<nds> :s
<ed1t> is there a way to just revert ubuntu to its "factory" settings
<nds> sudo: must be setuid root
<nomasteryoda> nds, you need to remove the extra slash
<sprinkmeier> nds, try "sudo nano ...." sudo-ing X apps can be tricky.
<nomasteryoda> at the end
<Dr_Willis> nds,  some how you got some permissions really smessed up it seems if sudo is not suid any more
<arkady> humbolt: yeah. there's actually a trickier and less Linux dependent way of making flash LiveUSBs from LiveCDs
<nds> Yeah :\
<nds> Why is this keep happening
<nds> I just redid my pc last night from this
<sprinkmeier> nds, what does "ls -l `which sudo`" say?
<bonez46> sprinkmeier: if I get a message like this > mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,   <<  does that mean I need to keep trying, something different or am I outta luck?
<Dr_Willis> nds,  normally its somthing you did...
<arkady> it involves a special version of grub which can chainload off an ISO
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, it means the mount command cannot figure out what filesystem is installed, or you're telling it something different from what it's reading (i.e. you're asking to mmount FAT as EXT or something). try "sudo fdisk -l" to get a list of partitions
<nds> still wont work
<nds> do I have to beeeep reinstall my pc again?
<nomasteryoda> nds, did you type "sudo nano /etc/fstab" ?
<nomasteryoda> no
<nds> I tried
<nds> and came back the same
<nomasteryoda> nds, try just like i typed there
<ed1t> is there a command i can use to reset ubuntu back to its original state without reinstalling?
<bluepojo> hi.. I'm having trouble with my sound. One day it just started putting out static.
<sprinkmeier> nds, maybe..... if the metadata dor sudo, a system file, got messed up there's no telling what else is wrong (i.e. you can fix sudo easy enough but is that the only thing borked?)
<bluepojo> I don't know anything about sound
<toni_> Hi folks - I want to install java on my mozilla browser - what package should I download from the synaptic pkg mgr?
<bluepojo> so.. any pointers to figure out how to fix it would be great
<nds> same error
<bonez46> sprinkmeier:  ok. I got those loaded.. I guess I need to brush up on grub and naming conventions for drives.. I can access /boot/grub/menu.lst.  so I should be able to fix each menu.lst so that it can boot up, right?
<nds> O.O i have no users
<bonez46> is there anything that will read from the BIOS.. what it sees.. which drives and where?
<nds> I think another reinstall is in order :s
<galag> How Can I start the livecd from grub?
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Guiri> Well I have a bone to pick with Jeroen van Wolffelaar or Thijs if they ever wakeup
<nomasteryoda> how did he mess that up?
<nomasteryoda> trying to hack up sudoers?
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, what changed to make you think grub is in pain? changed disks?
<joetromondo> Hi, I had to reinstall windows, and now it goes to windows not to linux, might be a GRUB problem....
<nomasteryoda> joetromondo, its an mbr problem
<nomasteryoda> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bonez46> sprinkmeier:  yes, removed a working disk from an older machine, put it in this new box.. I built it last year.. but the disk that I know works.. is new.. won't boot here, shows grub ERROR 2..
<nomasteryoda> that should make it right joetromondo
<sprinkmeier> galag, don't. Just tell the BIOS to boot off the CD, grub not involved
<bonez46> sprinkmeier: so I know it's a grub issue..
<sajuuk> hey guys, trying to setup my CUPS on my server and despite it being installed and that I have gone through the cupsd.conf file and edited it and made sure its all good, but i can't get 'adduser cupsys shadow' nor can the server see it even has a cupsys service, as in it doesn't stop, restart /etc/init.d/cupsys
<Happy-Dude> hiya
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, OK.... grub 'lost' the disks.
<bonez46> just rusty on hd0,0 and all that stufff
<sprinkmeier> !grub | bonez46
<ubottu> bonez46: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluepojo> anyone know where to start to figure out what I did to my sound?
<bonez46> sprinkmeier: yes grub lost the discs
<Happy-Dude> question: how do I remove HP Device Manager?
<galag> sprinkmeier, I have no CD reader. The files are in a usb disk and my BIOS don't support boot from it. I have the grub in a floppy disk
<joetromondo> is not there any way to set that via windows?
<theclaw> Hi
<sprinkmeier> galag, like making things difficult, don't you :-) Can you plug in a USB-CD-ROM?
<arkady> galag: I'm currently testing this with Jaunty, not sure if it'll work properly. http://linux.simple.be/debian/usb
<SomethingSnappy> Hi all, I was wondering if there is anyone available who can help me with a video card issue
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, run "sudo blkid /dev/sd[ab]*" and use the UUID's in grub (and /etc/fstab). I'll make things more robust in case HDD's change again
<galag> sprinkmeier, I have no CD, Just a usb stick, the xubuntu image and a floppy disk.
<bonez46> sprinkmeier: does the UUID more explicitly identify each unique drive?
<sajuuk> anyone want to help me with my CUPS problem?
<scunizi> sajuuk: depends on the problem.. ask your question
<galag> sprinkmeier, Grub can the files of the livecd, but I don't know how to make it boot.
<sajuuk> scunizi, hey guys, trying to setup my CUPS on my server and despite it being installed and that I have gone through the cupsd.conf file and edited it and made sure its all good, but i can't get 'adduser cupsys shadow' nor can the server see it even has a cupsys service, as in it doesn't stop, restart /etc/init.d/cupsy
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, yes. Each partition is given a universally ubnique ID, so no matter where it pops up (/dev/sda, /dev/sdb etc...) it'll be found.
<sprinkmeier> galag, sorry, not much of a GRUB expert. All I can suggest is look at the existing lines and mess with them. or get a USB-CDROM.
<bonez46> sprinkmeier: ok, that shows all my partitions on all my drives.. I am running 8.10 live cd.. can I then go to /dev/sda2  which is where on the 1st hdd my linux partition is located, and update that /boot/grub/menu.lst with the correct UUID? is that the trick?
<sajuuk> scunizi, also when i try to access cups on my server, it see's it but I get a failure to connect
<arkady> galag: you'll have to set the root to the USB drive
<Guiri> Let me know if anyone is daring enough to spend 5 minutes and install the phpBB3 package on their machine
<galag> Does the live cd uses grub to start? Where can I found its menu.lst ??
<Guiri> I'd like to prove something
<arkady> galag: root (hdX,Y)
<galag> arkady, done!
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, yes, that should do it. Also make sure the grub bootloader is installed on the active disk (see the !grub links)
<scunizi> sajuuk: you doing this on the server install? and are you trying to setup a print server?
<galag> arkady, I can see the files, but how can I boot from it?
<sajuuk> scunizi, yes and yes
<arkady> galag: now you can use the kernel command, the initrd command, and the boot command
<sajuuk> scunizi, it is ubuntu 8.10 server
<galag> arkady, Those commands is what I'm asking to you...
<scunizi> sajuuk: you might try sudo tasksel printserver
<SomethingSnappy> I'm trying to replace a video card on a machine running 8.10. Midway into loading Ubuntu [with no graphical problems] it freezes and takes me to a wall of text that I don't understand at all.
<sajuuk> scunizi, did it and I got nothing but the usage page
<arkady> galag: kernel /<kernelname> root=/dev/<usbdrive>
<scunizi> sajuuk: did you install a gui on the server?
<arkady> galag: initrd /<initrd-file>
<arkady> galag: boot
<galag> arkady, and what about init=???
<sajuuk> scunizi, nope and it would take 2 days to get one from the internet
<scunizi> sajuuk: slow connection?
<daws> hola
<arkady> galag: not needed
<galag> humm..
<scroat> hi
<sajuuk> scunizi, yeah and I live in australia
<galag> arkady, so it will start from squashfs automatically?
<scroat> fglrx is installed. but it doesent play quake wars (i hear sound, but distorted visual).  no 3D games.  why?  http://rafb.net/p/fsSpwN27.html
<scunizi> sajuuk: how did you get cups installed? via the cd?
<galag> arkady, cool man! Just waiting for your ok to restart and try!
<sajuuk> scunizi, I think so, I do know its there cos apt-get says it is
<arkady> galag: well, try booting and see if there's an error (note those things in <> are info you have to specify
<scunizi> sajuuk: k.. hang on a sec
<scroat> this is my card.  RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<bonez46> sprinkmeier:  humor me.. what would a mount command look like , using the UUID instead of the /dev/device nomenclature
<santous> how do I change the groot device so update-grub doesn't overwrite it?
<santous> everytime update-grub runs it changes my groot device.
<scunizi> sajuuk: do you still have the cd? and has the sources.lst been modified so it no longer see's the cd as a repository?
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, "mount UUID=hex_soup /mnt/directory" instead of "mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/directory". Same optional options....
<sajuuk> scunizi, how do I that?
<santous> is there a conf file somewhere or something?
<scunizi> sajuuk: let me check my sys
<bonez46> ok.
<jjshoe> (not trolling) is/was ubuntu based off of debian? what does it use for packages?
<joanki123> when choosing software sources... do i just check all the sources available?  or is that taxing on my system?
<santous> it uses debs
<sprinkmeier> jjshoe, yes it is, it uses .deb packages
<santous> and yes, it's based off of debian.
<joanki123> do i want gutusy-security, updates, proposed, backports, all downloadable from internet, from cd-rom,  third party software?
<santous> but, debians update-grub doesn't modify the groot device in menu.lst
<Flannel> joanki123: You shouldn't select them all, but not because its taxing.  Don't choose -proposed, and -backports is only so-so.
<jjshoe> sprinkmeier any idea on i586 support? I'm lookign at using it on a mini-itx mobo
<santous> ubuntu's is doing so, and I cannot figure out why.
<joanki123> thanks Flannel
<scunizi> sajuuk: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ... this will show you all the repos that are active.. look for a reference for the cdrom and make sure that it doesn't have a "#" at the front of the line.
<Flannel> santous: Pastebin your menu.lst before the update-grub
<jjshoe> sprinkmeier and is there a netinstall iso?
<santous> it's driving me mad
<joanki123> Flannel, what about the other ones?
<joanki123> are they ok?
<sprinkmeier> joanki123, all depends on what you want to do and which options you want available. Adding more repositories gives you more things to install, but not all repositories are equally good/stable
<bonez46> sprinkmeier:    something like this ???  >>>  sudo mount UUID="24B85798B85766F8" TYPE="ntfs" /mnt/sda
<joanki123> ok... but it's not UNSAFE or taxing on my system to have it
<joanki123> i will do that Flannel said if that is the case
<joanki123> thanks for the input all
<Fezzler> how to install rails.  apt-get install rails   ?
<sprinkmeier> jjshoe, no problem with i586. gimme a minute or so to fins the netinstall ISO.....
<sajuuk> scunizi, what would it look like in terms of the line referring to the CD, is it blatantly obvious?
<Flannel> joanki123: Nah.  The others (gutsy, -updates, -security) are likely enabled already anyway.
<bonez46> thanks for your help, sprinkmeier..i greatly appreciate this..
<scunizi> sajuuk: just a sec
<santous> ugh grep -ri groot on /etc came up blank.
<Flannel> !components | joanki123
<ubottu> joanki123: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<santous> where the heck is that stored?
<jjshoe> sprinkmeier seems like mini.iso, just don't know the code name for the current ubuntu
<joanki123> what's the difference between sudo apt-get update and sudo update-manager -d?
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, I have not useed the TYPE="..." syntax. Also, it might be "-U hex_soup" instead of "UUID=...", to be honest I've never mounted using UUID and was just cheating by looking at /etc/fstab. TRy it, check man mount....
<scunizi> sajuuk: yes.. first two words of the line will be "deb cdrom".. probably also one of the first entries.
<sajuuk> scunizi, lines like this # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081028.1)]/ intrepid m$
<GeekChick|> Hey, I have a completely corrupted windows registry (to the point that the repair option in the windows install disk wont work). I am trying to mount the partition with ntfs-3g in ubuntu but I am wondering how safe is it to use the '-o force' option when transferring the files to a USB backup hard drive.
<Flannel> joanki123: apt-get update will fetch new package information from the internet.  update-manager -d will try nd upgrade you to a development release. (They're extremely different)
<scunizi> sajuuk: yep
<sajuuk> scunizi, so clear those lines?
<joanki123> thank you very much... how often should i sudo update-manager -d?
<Cyberkruz> I'm using partimage to make an image of an ntfs partition (/dev/sda1) that I am saving on a usb external drive (/dev/sdb1). I am running partimage from systemrescuecd on a flash drive. I mounted the external using mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /backup and then ran partimage. It saves to about 10%, then I get a big blue screen that says at the top "partimage: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x005468a0 ***ying used data blocks"
<scunizi> sajuuk: no don't clear.. just make sure that there isn't a # at the front of the line
<Cyberkruz> Anyone have any ideas?
<jjshoe> what's the code name for the most current server edition ubuntu?
<jjshoe> intrepid?
<scunizi> yes
<sajuuk> scunizi, ok done
<Lord-Jynx> Anyone here know have time to help me with a video card issue?  If put in my 6600GT, ubuntu 8.10+ won't boot
<scunizi> sajuuk: save with ctrl+w then exit with ctrl+x..
<sajuuk> scunizi, done (i use pico btw)
<jjshoe> so if I wanted to install from the net http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/20080522ubuntu23/images/netboot/mini.iso is the best way to go?
<JILX2_> any java developer here ???
<scunizi> sajuuk: pop the install cd into the drive and then type sudo aptitiude (not apt-get)
<sajuuk> rgr gimme a sec
<sprinkmeier> jjshoe, http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/intrepid/ has a list of ISO's, netinstall not among them. does it have to be netinstall? (I know debina has one, but I don't know about ubuntu). Normal install will update form 'net if available
<Flannel> joanki123: you shouldn't.
<jjshoe> sprinkmeier it's not the mini.iso ?
<Flannel> joanki123: In the normal process of things you'll be prompted about upgrading, but only after theyre stable, etc.
<jjshoe> sprinkmeier http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/20080522ubuntu23/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sprinkmeier> jjshoe, not sure where you got mini.iso. Is it debian or ubuntu?
<scunizi> sajuuk: on the menu that pops up you'll see a list of catagories .. go to Tasks.. find printserver and tag it for installation.
<santous> am I going to have to reinstall just to set a new groot?
<santous> that seems excessive.
<GeekChick|> Hey, I have a completely corrupted windows registry (to the point that the repair option in the windows install disk wont work). I am trying to mount the partition with ntfs-3g in ubuntu but I am wondering how safe is it to use the '-o force' option when transferring the files to a USB backup hard drive.
<Flannel> santous: Did you pastebin it?
<santous> pastebin what?
<sajuuk> scunizi, ok looks weird, how do i 'find' on this?
<santous> groot keeps getting set to the UUID of the disk it put it on on install
<santous> The End
<sprinkmeier> jjshoe, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<scunizi> sajuuk: arrow key down to tasks and hit enter
<Flannel> santous: your menu.lst with the modified groot that keeps getting overwritten?
<santous> if I change it, and run update-grub, it changes it back.
<Flannel> santous: I'd like to see it post change (pre update-grub)
<santous> i'm just replacing what's there with root=(hd0,3)
<sajuuk> scunizi, yep, it has another branch 'unrecognised tasks'
<Flannel> santous: That's the wrong way to do it.
<scunizi> sajuuk: yep.. go ther.
<scunizi> there
<santous> pre update-grub: # groot=(hd0,3)
<Flannel> santous: Please pastebin it.
<sajuuk> scunizi, which branch am i looking for?
<santous> never mind i got it.
<sprinkmeier> GeekChick|, image the disk if possible, use read-only mode
<santous> adding a line jacks it up
<scunizi> sajuuk: print server
<santous> you have to replace the groot line, not just add a # to it.
<scunizi> sajuuk: brb.. gotta check the pizza
<GeekChick|> sprinkmeier, is the option '-r' or -o ro'
<santous> i've never remembered having to do that before.
<santous> weird.
<santous> sokay, thanks, Flannel, it's good to go.
<Flannel> santous: Corrct.  You edit that line, and the comments tell update-grub what to write.
<sprinkmeier> Geek`N`Proud, "-o ro". Creating an image (using dd_rescue or similar) is the best way to proceed, no way to munge the original if you're not messing with it :-)
<helper> helo what 983.5 KiB mean ? what KiB mean ?
<scunizi> sajuuk: back.. almost burnt it.
<sajuuk> scunizi, ok I am in the Print Server branch and its got a nice set of stuff, get cups and cups
<sajuuk> scunizi, damn, I would hate to burn my pizzas
<sajuuk> scunizi, pizza is so yum :)
<Flannel> helper: KiB === 1024 bytes
<Lord-Jynx> Anyone have any ideas why ubuntu wouldn't boot if I put in my 6600GT?
<Lord-Jynx> the GUI loading screen doesn't start
<scunizi> sajuuk: if possible you should try tagging the Print Server name so it includes everything under it..
<helper> Flannel, and mib mean KB ?
<Gamerfuzion> hello
<nomasteryoda> Lord-Jynx, that is a new nvidia card...
<Happy-Dude> Hiya; I've got a question: how do I remove Bluetooth Analyzer?
<Pici> helper: technically a kilobyte is 1000 bytes, kibibytes are 1024 bytes.
<Flannel> helper: No.  1 MiB == 1024 KiB
<Gamerfuzion> ok can someone help me?
<Lord-Jynx> .:[nomasteryoda]:. not that new
<scunizi> sajuuk: yea.. pizza is good.. easy food when you've been sick for the last 3 days..
<Flannel> !anyone | Gamerfuzion
<ubottu> Gamerfuzion: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lord-Jynx> works fine in 8.04
<nomasteryoda> Lord-Jynx, should get at least the safe-mode video
<sprinkmeier> helper, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SI    Kib == "kibi bytes", i.e. 1024 bytes rather than 1000. More accurate, but never caught on
<LjL> Pici: pedant.
<Lord-Jynx> nomasteryoda grub menu?
<Pici> LjL: I'm only answering a question
<Happy-Dude> what is the command to remove Bluetooth Analyzer?
<LjL> Pici: yes, pedant
<ron_stoppable> Lord-Jynx: does it work with a boot CDROM?
<Lord-Jynx> nope, if the card is in, it hangs on loading
<Gamerfuzion> ok i have been useing ubuntu for a while and i just now added mythbuntu to it and im not going to lie i have no clue how to work it can some body help me?
<Lord-Jynx> gets to the first install screen: IE: install ubuntu, then dumps to terminal type screen
<Lord-Jynx> if I take it out, works fine
<scunizi> sajuuk: if you haven't already you should also tag openssh server
<helper> okie thanks i have mikrotik they bot limit tx/rx tx = download rx = i want to limit download 15 KB but i want to write them in bytes
<Lord-Jynx> alternate cd installs fine as well but then does the same thing
<cactusfrog> "these files should all be owned by that group you just made." 
<cactusfrog> what does that mean
<nomasteryoda> Lord-Jynx, can switch back to...  Ctrl+Alt+F1 then login and issue a sudo init 1 then choose the bottom option for graphics problems ...
<sajuuk> scunizi, ok I pressed g to install and now i got a 'close up' of just the PS stuff
<Lord-Jynx> nomasteryoda I can't even get it to boot, that's the problem
<monsterkiller> Hi guys
<herenbdy> heya, just upgraded to Jaunty Jackelope for the heck of it, and cannot compile my app, as -lGL cannot be found
<sajuuk> scunizi, whats next?
<herenbdy> a Qt4 app
<daws> Hi 2Everybody
<Flannel> herenbdy: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<scunizi> sajuuk: I'm not really good with aptitude.. Flannel can you help out here? sajuuk needs to use aptitiude to install printserver on his server install.
<monsterkiller> i have one Problem. i want to make some automatic Program starts. i have a vserver . i want to start my ts server every reboot....
<daws> what name can i configure in network list 2 access 2 irc hispano
<nomasteryoda> oh then hit the Esc key at grub and then "e" to edit the first line... and add "single" to the end to get to root mode
<Flannel> scunizi, sajuuk: aptitude is functionally equivalent to apt-get, so whatever package you want, you just aptitude install package
<nomasteryoda> err, not root mode but maintenance mode ... then "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the device for video to "nv"
<nomasteryoda> or vesa
<Guest49424> how can i release a dhcp lease from my ISP?because i want to use another laptop
<Lord-Jynx> nomasteryoda ok... let me try that.. thanks
<Happy-Dude> Hiya; can anyone help me out with the commands to remove/uninstall Bluetooth Analyzer and Palm OS Devices ?
<Guest49424> using ubuntu
<Quickflip> hey guys , anyone know how to upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu studio ?
<nomasteryoda> Happy-Dude, sudo apt-get remove btanalyser
<cactusfrog> i have a question
<nomasteryoda> should do it
<cactusfrog> i just messed with my system under root
<cactusfrog> and i have the log
<sprinkmeier> Guest49424, Are you sure the lease is from your ISP rather than from your ADSL modem/router? what's the address (i.e. 192.168.... is almost certainly from a modem)
<mejobloggs> i read somewhere that instead of using webmin in ubuntu, you should use something else. What's the name of that something else?
<cactusfrog> and want to unstiall and fix everything i just did
<scunizi> Flannel: sajuuk is using the "tasks" section to get the job done.. he's installed cups but I don't think everything installed as there is no demon
<sajuuk> scunizi, Flannel thats kinda confusing, so how do i sudo aptitude install a whole section?
<sprinkmeier> mejobloggs, xterm :-)
<Fezzler> best way to install Ruby on Rails in 8.10?
<cactusfrog> so
<Flannel> sajuuk: Try using tasksel instead
<cactusfrog> anyone have any ideas
<scroat> fglrx isn't even working.
<Guest49424> sprinkmeier, i just want to use my other laptop to connect to the internet. How do I do this?
<scunizi> Flannel: he needs an explicit line
<sajuuk> Flannel, scunizi , still confused
<Happy-Dude> nomasteryoda: unforuntately, it can't find the package -- but its still in the application menu
<Flannel> sajuuk, scunizi: sudo tasksel, then choose print server.  Which I believe is in there.
<blahblahblah> I installed Adobe Flash Player. YouTube (with firefox) still doesn't want to accept that its been installed. Solution?
<Guest49424> sprinkmeier, yeah..thats my IP ADDresss after ifconfig
<sprinkmeier> Guest49424, If the ADSL modem is handing out addresses then there should be no problem giving out two simultaneously. If the ISP is assigning your address, it's likely to be a static address and very unlikely to be handed out using DHCP. What is the IP address you;re trying to give up?
<cactusfrog> http://pastebin.com/d33eab8de i just messed wtih that and i want to undo it
<n8tuser> Guest49424 -> can you change your nick to something easier to type, something unique
<nomasteryoda> Happy-Dude, the Synaptic package manger
<cactusfrog> http://pastebin.com/d33eab8de i just messed around in root how do i undo it and start over
<scunizi> sajuuk: that's what I was trying to remember previously.. Thanks Flannel
<sprinkmeier> Guest49424, just plug in the laptop and see what happens. Chances are you'll get "192.168...n+1"
<sajuuk> Flannel, scunizi ok it was already installed (its selected)
<cactusfrog> so anyone have any ideas
<joetromondo> Hi, im trying to restore my grub after my windows installation. How do I find My partition so I can put the proper root (hdX,X )????
<Snicks|TWw> i'm having a problem with compiled source code vs. packages, after i compiled some code and used 'sudo make install' i can't get the command working with my packages, how can i fix that? i think he looks into the wrong directory, because i can see the program itself in /usr/bin
<n8tuser> spideryummy -> your router do not have multiple ports?
<sprinkmeier> !grub | joetromondo
<ubottu> joetromondo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cactusfrog> i just was messing around in root and watn to fix what i just did heres the log http://pastebin.com/d33eab8de
<scunizi> sajuuk: go ahead and reinstall it
<scroat> i installed fglrx, 3D games dont play, yet i can see the glx gears.  http://rafb.net/p/J5Dnil86.html
<spideryummy> i dont know...i just detach and attach to my other laoptop but it wont connect there
<Gamerfuzion> can some one help me with mythbuntu?
<spideryummy> only here in my desktoo
<Happy-Dude> nomasteryoda: can you help me with the command to uninstall Palm OS Devices?
<blahblahblah> I installed Adobe Flash Player. YouTube (with firefox) still doesn't want to accept that its been installed. Solution?
<cat1205123> Hey all! Is there a way to search for all instances of a file on a partition? i.e. List the locations of all "foo.txt" files in /home?
<sajuuk> scunizi, give it a minute or two i spose
<spideryummy> it looks like, i can only connect to internet using thsi PC...but not other laptop
<nomasteryoda> Happy-Dude, same thing... open up synaptic, search for Palm
<n8tuser> spideryummy -> how is your laptop connected to your router? wireless or ethernet?
<spideryummy> ethernet
<Happy-Dude> blahblahblah: how'd you install flash?
<Gamerfuzion> when seting up mythbuntu what do i but as my user name and pass word and stuff
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah: i have the answer
<scunizi> sajuuk: :)
<n8tuser> spideryummy -> your router has multiple ports right?
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah:  its in a text document finding it hold on
<scroat> how do i make fglrx work.
<nomasteryoda> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<joetromondo> I did that , but in grub mode when I put find /boot/grub/stage1  it says file no found
<spideryummy> n8tuser,maybe..let me see
<sprinkmeier> spideryummy, right kind of cable? desktop may have gigabit (auto-sensing) whereas laptop might not (and require straight/cross-over cable). Do you get the blinkenlights on the ethernet ort indicating connection?
<sajuuk> scunizi, still sitting at 0%, its not hanging is it?
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah:  ok type this in terminal sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree mozilla-plugin-gnash
<blahblahblah> Happy-Dude: downloaded the .tar.gz, extracted and ran the install file as a terminal app as my admin user
<scunizi> sajuuk: is the cdrom light on occationally?
<sajuuk> scunizi, let me check
<spideryummy> sprinkmeier, there is a power supply attached to the cable...
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> i have a problem
<sajuuk> scunizi, the server is sitting on the other side of the house XD
<cactusfrog> i messsed around in root
<spideryummy> and some sort of adapter...dont know why
<cactusfrog> and i want to undo what i just did
<cactusfrog> how do i do that
<FloodBot3> cactusfrog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spideryummy> hey, i just want to switch this cable to my laptop and make it work...
<cactusfrog> FloodBot: ok i wont
<Gamerfuzion> can some one plz help me
<scunizi> sajuuk: ah!  you do like me. hiding it from the wife?
<sprinkmeier> spideryummy, probably wrong cable... I was thinking of the RJ45 network cable. Are you attaching wirelessly?
<spideryummy> but cant do
<spideryummy> wired
<spideryummy> sprinkmeier, cable works in PC1. I move the cable to laptop. Didnt work...
<Happy-Dude> blahblahblah: if you got FF (or a gecko based browser) -- you coulda gotten the .deb; unless you didn't want to do that?
<cactusfrog> ok i am really want to undo what i just did how do i do so!!!!!!!!!!! its starting to get anoying i payed 140 for ubantu and the IRC sucks
<spideryummy> its that simple...
<blahblahblah> cactusfrog: run it as root, right? ;)
<Gamerfuzion> =(
<spideryummy> why?
<blahblahblah> Happy-Dude: the package manager doesn't seem to like the .deb
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah: ya
<spideryummy> it seems, that only this PC is accepted.
<sprinkmeier> spideryummy, no lights? can you run "dmesg" beforre/after pluggging in the cable to see how the system reacts?
<blahblahblah> cactusfrog: that's cool ;)
<nomasteryoda> Happy-Dude, the best case is to use the one supplied in the repos
<cactusfrog> ctl alt f1 dont ever press it
<sajuuk> scunizi, nah under my dads desk :)
<cactusfrog> hello
<lazukars_> How do you ssh into a webserver?
<cactusfrog> i am wondering if anyone knows how to undo changes i made
<sajuuk> scunizi, btw no lights were flashing and tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<cactusfrog> i want to get rid of a group
<cactusfrog> and
<sprinkmeier> spideryummy, the ADSL modem has only a single port I take it. Did you run anything special on the PC (like a PPPOE daemon) to get it to work?
<cactusfrog> install
<blahblahblah> cactusfrog: k, so, type that in terminal, as root, press ctk alt f1 and then come in here and ask how I borked my system, right? ;)
<jere-nii_> I'm trying to install apache2 and php5 with mod_fcgid
<spideryummy> guys, how can release IP
<blahblahblah> brb
<spideryummy> i think thats the problem?
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah: no i was kidding
<jere-nii_> In terminal, I get this error: "Module php5 does not exist!"
<scunizi> sajuuk: is this a pretty fresh install?
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah:  just type  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree mozilla-plugin-gnash
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah: that should fix
<jere-nii_> I'm at codebit 3 section 2, here: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-apache2-with-mod_fcgid-and-php5-on-ubuntu-8.10
<spideryummy> sprinkmeier, no
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah: it
<sajuuk> scunizi, nah its got some love in it, 3 months old
<sprinkmeier> spideryummy, releasing the IP is most likely not your problem It seems that networking between laptop and modem isn't working (what lights on the laptop/modem ports change when you change the cable from PC to laptop?).
<spideryummy> if I trasnfer this ethernet cable to laptop,..it should work..but it didnt
<spideryummy> no light
<spideryummy> even in pc
<cactusfrog> ok i am having truble getting help basicly i want to get rid of a group i just added
<jere-nii_> now before I get this error, it says: "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<blahblahblah> okay, once again, Flash has been installed. Firefox apparently doesn't get the message.
<cat1205123> Hey all! Is there a way to search for all instances of a file in a directory? For example, is there an easy way to list the locations of all the "foo.txt" files in /home?
<scunizi> sajuuk: too bad.. I'd say just reinstall.. but you can use aptitude and look under the task section to see if there were any packages you missed when installing cups
<sprinkmeier> spideryummy, OK... do you know if the laptop has working ethernet? i.e. does it work somewhere else?
<jere-nii_> Can anyone help me out with this?  I'm trying to set up a CMS
<spideryummy> of course,..,.
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah: did you restart firefox
<spideryummy> yes
<blahblahblah> es
<blahblahblah> yes
<Happy-Dude> did you restart firefox, blahblahblah?
<sajuuk> scunizi, hmm can i PM you for a sec?
<jere-nii_> cactus are you talking to me?
<spideryummy> i will remove this cable now and transfer to laptop..it will not work!
<cactusfrog> yes
<sprinkmeier> spideryummy, Can you try a different cable? a cross-over or straight-through?
<cactusfrog> i am talking to anyone
<cactusfrog> i need to unistall some files i just unzipped
<n8tuser> spideryummy -> whats the os in your laptop?
<scunizi> sajuuk: ok
<cactusfrog> i have the
<jere-nii_> No.  But do I need to restart firefox?
<spideryummy> ubuntu botgh
<spideryummy> ubuntu both
<cactusfrog> log here
<n8tuser> spideryummy -> compare their respective  /etc/network/interfaces  are they the same?
<spideryummy> of course..fresh install
<spideryummy> all clean
<spideryummy> no mess
<spideryummy> if i move the cable there..it wont work..
<spideryummy> even dhclient
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah: see if this works
<n8tuser> spideryummy -> you do this on the non working one,   sudo lshw -C network and post it
<cactusfrog> blahblahblah:    	 	 	 	 	 	   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<n8tuser> !who | spideryummy
<ubottu> spideryummy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sprinkmeier> spideryummy, until you can get some lights to come up when you plug in the cable I'd suspect the cable. Do you know if the PC is sgigabit? Can you try plugging the PC into the laptop (i.e. if the cable is the wrong gender for the laptop and ADSL to talk then maybe we can at least confirm basic ethernet by getting the laptop and gigabit-autoisensing PC to talk)
<joetromondo> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<joetromondo> Error 15: File not found
<joetromondo> grub> find /boot/stage1
<joetromondo> Error 15: File not found
<joetromondo> grub>
<FloodBot3> joetromondo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mejobloggs> can someone give me tips on how to install ubuntu over the network?
<cl428> forget root password
<guest__> cl428: you forgot?
<mejobloggs> lan
<guest_007> mejobloggs: no CD-rom?
<cl428> yes   I  forgot my root password
<Prm753> testing something, I ran firefox as root. Now my firefox settings won't save, like my home page for example. I read somewhere that I should use chown to change the .mozilla directory, but that only locked me out of the folder. Now I have the permissions back, but every time I open firefox the home page is at the ubuntu default.
<sprinkmeier> cl428, boot insto single user mode and reset it.
<kitche> cl428: well since ubuntu does not set a root password unless you set one yourself you will need to use a livecd and chroot into your system and issue the command passwd
<guest_007> cl428: reboot, go to boot menu, press e, find boot options press e and add "single" - w/o ". enter, press b to boot. then change password (In single mode)
<sprinkmeier> Prm753, try renaming .mozilla   it'll be re-created next time you start FF and should have permissions etc. correct.
<cl428> I know
<kitche> hmmm I wonder if that actually works if root has a password on it
<joetromondo> Any Ideast how to set up my grub to boot ubuntu again
<kitche> since lasttime I knew it does not
<joetromondo> ?
<sprinkmeier> kitche, by default, yes. You can do things like set grub passwords to prevent it, but by and large if you can get to the physical media you an ownz it :-)
<jsjones> joetromondo: boot with a live cd, and edit your grub menu
<joetromondo> jsjones: Im trying to do that now
<joetromondo> but the problem is
<kitche> sprinkmeier: yes I know that but last tiem I tried it if root had a password you still needed the password to log in unless you did some fancy stuff with grub
<phpwn> hello
<joetromondo> in grub says file no found
<arkady> init=/bin/sh
<joetromondo> jsjones: got it
<p1r0> hi all. I'm writting a little app and it has a binary and a media folder (contains the icons for now) can anyone point as to where I should put these files in an installation?
<joetromondo> jsjones: got it?
<p1r0> is this the place to ask this?
<zelrikriando> I have a problem with irssi
<Prm753> and if i want to restore my bookmarks, can i copy the bookmarks folder over to the new .mozilla folder?
<phpwn> i've just installed Ubuntu 8.10. I have a Creative X-Fi card and installed the drivers, but I can't seem to get 5.1 surround sound to work... the ALSA drivers dont seem to output any sound at all
<jsjones> joetromondo: okay
<dronix> Prm753
<phpwn> should i switch to Ubuntu 8.04 ? could it be better for that?
<dronix> Prm753: u can import your bookmarks using firefox
<zelrikriando> how to switch from more than 10 windows on irssi
<phpwn> and the OSS drivers only give me stereo sound for some reason
<Happy-Dude> phpwn: what is your reasoning/ what do you need?
<joetromondo> jsjones: I mean , im still with the same problem
<sprinkmeier> kitche, ok, back to 'boot off live CD and mangle /etc/shadow'
<phpwn> I would like to have full surround sound
<joetromondo> jsjones: in grub  find /grub/stage1 => File not found
<phpwn> I downloaded the film Elephants Dream but it only plays in stereo in VLC or other media players
<kitche> sprinkmeier: you don't even have to touch shadow for my way of repairing a lost password
<jsjones> joetromondo: you could try reinstalling grub
<phpwn> and only when I use OSS drivers
<Happy-Dude> phpwn: think it might be a media player setting?
<phpwn> i set the media players all to 5.1 mode
<joetromondo> jsjones: how do I do that?
<Happy-Dude> phpwn: or might you have an outdated driver?
<phpwn> i downloaded the open source linux driver from Creative's site
<sprinkmeier> kitche, correct. but 'chown' requires the live CD and the installed system to be the same bit-ed-ness (32 or 64). swings and roundabouts :-)
<Prm753> that did the trick. thanks!
<louiscvh> hey why this stupid error cant modify my mysql ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<jsjones> joetromondo: well do you know what happened that messed up grub originally?
<phpwn> is 8.10 an unstable/experimental build? is it worse/better than 8.04?
<user_1> hey guys trying to configure my firefox to use plugins.. i have enabled and install mplayer.. but im running into trouble with a website that requires directx ... i guess IIS dunno.. but it doesnt look like i can stream the online radio from this site without ... anybody got any recs as how to handle
<user_1> the site is korean..
<joetromondo> jsjones: Yep, I reinstalled windows vista
<sprinkmeier> phpwn, 8.10 is the current build. 9.04 is currently the 'stable/alpha' one. 8.04 is LTS (long-term support)
<sebsebseb> phpwn: 8.10 is stable
<Happy-Dude> phpwn: Ubuntu 8.10 is stable, intrepid ibex; ubuntu 9.04 alpha is unstable, juanty kackelope
<phpwn> ah i see
<Happy-Dude> jaunty jackelope*
<phpwn> hm
<p1r0> louiscvh: trt  mysql --user=root --pass mysql
<jsjones> joetromondo: there should be an easy way to fix that, hold on
<p1r0> and set the new root password
<phpwn> has anyone had success with the X-Fi sound card in ubuntu then?
<kitche> user_1: if the site requires Internet explorer then you can't use the site unless you get agent changer and sometimes that does not even work
<arkady> phpwn: only with OSS4, which is slightly nonuserfriendly
<phpwn> in my sound controls i see "OSS Drivers" and "ALSA Drivers"
<phpwn> the OSS give me stereo sound
<phpwn> but ALSA give me nothing
<arkady> phpwn: well, you aren't really using OSS drivers
<jsjones> joetromondo: try following this guide- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<phpwn> do you know if it's possible to get surround sound with the OSS?
<phpwn> oh
<louiscvh> thanks plr0
<phpwn> so I have to install something different?
<rdw200169> phpwn, yeah, like arkady said, there really is no OSS
<rdw200169> phpwn, its all asla
<arkady> rdw200169: there is no OSS /in Ubuntu/
<joetromondo> jsjones: I did try that
<phpwn> *head explodes*
<rdw200169> arkady, true, true
<rdw200169> phpwn, are you running pulseaudio?
<p1r0> louiscvh: you are welcome. did it work?
<arkady> phpwn: rdw200169: there really is an OSS, and it's available but as a separate deb. You don't want to use pulse with OSS4
<phpwn> I'm not quite sure, i see it in the list as well
<joetromondo> jsjones: But like I said, its returnning File not found
<louiscvh> yes
<louiscvh> somebody know about php nuke
<kitche> arkady: I bet ubuntu does have OSS but it's not OSS4
<blahblah1lah> i've installed flash player (with no error messages). restarted firefox and still, youtube tells me that i still don't have it installed (FireFox). Now what? solution?
<phpwn> so I should install OSS4 separately?
<phpwn> and use that?
<rdw200169> phpwn, no.
<arkady> not if you have support from Canonical
<sprinkmeier> blahblah1lah, are you running add-ons like flashblock?
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: not to my knowledge. if it's not a default in firefox then no
<arkady> kitche: it has alsa's OSS emulation layer, which, to tell the truth, is junk
<phpwn> sorry, i have no idea what the terms Pulseaudio, Canonical, etc do for me in my situation :(
<blahblah1lah> and javascript and java are enabled in FireFox
<kitche> arkady: hmm that's only if you use alsa which ubuntu does not use by default
<phpwn> I've seen the word Pulseaudio somewhere in the sound setup
<phpwn> but not sure if i'm running it, or what
<rdw200169> phpwn, ok, try this in the terminal: ps -AF | grep pulse
<arkady> kitche: err, Ubuntu DOES use alsa
<sprinkmeier> blahblah1lah, can you try a different size (like the adobe test-flash site) to confirm/deny that flash is working?
<phpwn> ok
<kitche> arkady: hmm last tiem I checked everything is set to use pulseaudio by default
<blahblah1lah> sure. link please?
<Awsoonn_> How do I set up my bluetooth headset?
<blahblah1lah> i can google it actually
<arkady> I'm not saying OSS4 is a good idea, just that if it's the only thing that works then it has to be better
<rdw200169> phpwn, it *should* mention that the pulseaudio daemon is running, if that is the case, install the pulseaudio taskbar applet
<Pelo> Awsoonn_, I beleive there is a bleutooth gui in the system menu, if not , check in synaptic for one
<arkady> kitche: yes, but pulseaudio is another layer in between
<sprinkmeier> blahblah1lah, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ should do it
<Pelo> do we have a release date for jaunty or is it too soon to ask ?
<Awsoonn_> Pelo: April 23rd
<rdw200169> Pelo, April 23
<jsjones> joetromondo: did you try using an Alternate install cd?
<Happy-Dude> Pelo: apr--- beat me to it
<kitche> arkady: ummm ok if you say so since pulseaudio is not another layer between alsa and the system
<blahblah1lah> heh, it wants me to install sockwave, flashplayer and enable javascript.
<joetromondo> jsjones: I dont have any other linux live cds
<blahblah1lah> I already installed flashplayer and I know JScript is enabled
<sdMark> I love this OS..sorry, I'm just a tiny User.
<arkady> kitche: pulseaudio depends on alsa
<kitche> Pelo: why not check the #ubuntu+1 channel and see?
<arkady> kitche: it does other stuff like RTP streaming, etc, but needs alsa to handle the local sound card
<sprinkmeier> blahblah1lah, if adobe can't find flash then youtube won't either.... check FF options to make sure flash is enabled?
<jsjones> joetromondo: You can use an "Alternate Install CD" instead of a "Live CD"
<rdw200169> yeah, if you check the pulseaudio website, they describe in detail how it works.  in ubuntu, it uses alsa as the link to the soundcard
<sprinkmeier> !who | blahblah1lah
<ubottu> blahblah1lah: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pelo> kitche,  I started by asking  ubottu  but it didn'T have the info
<kitche> Pelo: usually the channel has it in the topic if there is a date
<jsjones> joetronondo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The%20GUI%20Way:%20Using%20the%20Alternate/Install%20CD%20and%20Overwriting%20the%20Windows%20bootloader
 * blahblah1lah ignores the bots and their useless autoresponses
<sprinkmeier> Pelo, end april (did I hear 23rd?)
<arkady> kitche: then explain this: Default Sink: alsa_output.pci_8086_284b_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0
<Ish> any idea why the max speed for my dvd-burner has a max speed for the dvd-rw of 2x, but only burns at .6x?
<Pelo> Awsoonn_, , apt-get install bluetooth-gnome
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: alright, let me look once more at that..
<anabolix> anyone know how to detect bluetooth devices through CLI?
<Pelo> Awsoonn_, sorry  gnome-bluetooth
<arkady> anabolix: hcitool scan
<b1n42y> how to install X on server, i googled but there seem to be conflicting views
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: it doesn't make sense to me though that i'd have installed flash player and that it wouldn't be enabled
<sdMark> Bye/Goodnite..just a user. Thanks for making Ubuntu.
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: which menu should i check at?
<panfist> I'm in the 8.10 live CD and if I do lspci i see: Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communcations Inc. AR242x 80211abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter, but if I do ifconfig it is not listed as an interface. how do i bring it up
<kitche> b1n42y: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg or just use plain xorg to make sure you get all of it
<kitche> b1n42y: then if you need to install gnome or another DE/WM
<Lord-Jynx> anyone here know why a 6600GT would stop ubuntu from loading?
<Pelo> later folks
<sprinkmeier> blahblah1lah, edit->prefs->security? (not running FF at the moment, going from memory...)
<Lord-Jynx> I've done the recovery mode and updated to an nvidia driver
<Lord-Jynx> last message with ALT_F1 shows kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<Lord-Jynx> and just sits there
<jsjones> What is the best way to install Java on ubuntu (8.10)?
<Lord-Jynx> package manager jscinoz-m1330
<sprinkmeier> jsjones, synaptic
<Lord-Jynx> package manager jsjones that is
<jsjones> thank you
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: there's no setting that would indicate it would be disabled.
<needhelp> Hello, How can I disable SCIM ? It keeps switching to chinese (or other odd language) input characters because I always accidently touches some hotkeys. It gets annoying always having to switch back...
<arkady> jsjones: sun-java6-jre or sun-java6-jdk depending on what you need
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: Adobe Flash player, that is
<blahblah1lah> needhelp: try going to System -> Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts. maybe something was changed there
<sajuuk_> scunizi, still there?
<sprinkmeier> blahblah1lah, did you install flash as root (i.e. is it available for everyone?) does it work from another account? Are you going through some sort of proxy/.firewall/filter that might be disabling flash?
<needhelp> blahblah1lah: could not find it there
<scunizi> sajuuk_: yep
<blahblah1lah> yes I installed as root. I don't have another account to test with at the moment. no proxy or firewall. This has happened before, even after updateing Ubuntu after install
<scunizi> sajuuk_: what happened?
<sajuuk_> scunizi, look in pm :)
<crunchbang> hello
<ebdrake> Hello
<crunchbang> Anyone else here trying out crunchbang linux tonight?
<sprinkmeier> blahblah1lah, try the gust login (8.10 right?) to see if it's just something to do with your account. FF-Flash should work out of the box...
<ebdrake> How come this... "unrar e *.rar" doesn't work?  Or more precisely what is the correct way to do this?
<sprinkmeier> s/gust/guest/
 * Daddy_TK{li} is away: Gone away for now
<jsjones> What recommendations do you all have for a Java IDE for ubuntu?
<jjshoe> sprinkmeier that worked out just fine for me, thanks for the help
<sprinkmeier> ebdrake, error message?
<kitche> !away > Daddy_TK{li}
<ubottu> Daddy_TK{li}, please see my private message
<jjshoe> jsjones eclipse.
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: this is the main administrative account. no reason why it shouldn't work in this account, of all accounts, heh.
<crunchbang> Trying out crunchbang - pretty impressive
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: as for the version, let me double check
<ebdrake> No files to extract
<ebdrake> But if I do...
<blahblah1lah> 8.04 Hardy Heron
<Lord-Jynx> ok, this is odd.. I can do the recovery mode, THEN get into gdm just fine
<ebdrake> "unrar e file1.rar" in the same directory.  Bunch of files get extracted.
<Lord-Jynx> but if I boot regular, it halts
<crunchbang> My Belkin F5D7050 works out of the box!!! :)
<ebdrake> I've got a bout 60 different rars in that one directory.  doing them oune at a time would probably get old.
<crunchbang> Anyone installed 8.10 on their PPC?  Get wifi working?
<sprinkmeier> blahblah1lah, the 'main admin' account is just art of the admin group, which allows sudo to run and configure things. otherwise it's the same as a 'normal' account. I'd suggest switching users just in case something is messed up in your settings (maybe old pages are cached, maybe there's an add-on you, whatever).  8.04 does not have a guest login by default so you might have to create a junk account to test this.
<Chaorain> Can I use Ubuntu to look at xp recent documents?
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier:  okay. i'll try it for the hell of it
<blahblah1lah> brb
<sprinkmeier> ebdrake, for X in *.rar ; do rar e $X ; done
<ebdrake> good point.
<ebdrake> doh!
<zeitsofa> ebdrake: for I in `ls *.rar`; do unrar $i ; done
<jere-nii_> Does anyone know a good guide for setting up a CMS that works?
<zeitsofa> sprinkmeier :)
<jere-nii_> I just want to get apache2 and php5
<crunchbang> jere-nii_, What is CMS?
<zeitsofa> jere-nii_: xoops work fine
<jere-nii_> content management system i mean
<scroat> hi
<scroat> what package contains the kernel source ?
<sprinkmeier> zeitsofa, find . -type f -name \*.rar -print0 | xargs --null --max-lines=1 unrar e
<jere-nii_> zeitsofa, do you have an install guide?  I'm on 8.10
<lstarnes> scroat: try using apt-get source $(uname -r)
<cl428> I finished  to reset computer's root password . MY pleasure!
<zeitsofa> sprinkmeier: hrhr lot of ways can be use :)
<lstarnes> scroat: oops, apt-get source linux-image $(uname -r)
<scroat> lstarnes: is that all? what about headers and shit
<scroat> thanx
<sprinkmeier> zeitsofa, (looking for the XKCD toon....)
<jjshoe> jere-nii_ drupal is a good cms.
<lstarnes> scroat: that is the source.  running apt-get install linux-headers-($uname -r) should install the headers
<jere-nii_> jjshoe, do you have a working install guide?
<ebdrake> Nope same error as unrar e *.rar
<felixsulla> Anyone know why this doesn't work?   gnome-terminal --working-directory "/usr/lib/python2.5" -t "PyDoc GUI" -x "python pydoc.py -g"
<jjshoe> jere-nii_ drupal.org does.
<zeitsofa> sprinkmeier: XKCD ?
<lstarnes> scroat: you should be able to use source instead of install to get the sources for that package
<user_1> could one of you guys tell me if you can stream sound from this url... http://www.hanmiradio.com/onair.php
<jere-nii_> thanks jjshoe
<ebdrake> I don't get it.  If I do them one at a time.  No problem.
<jtaji> user_1: looking at the source for this page, it uses ActiveX, you are out of luck
<Chaorain> Is there a way to rename internal disks so I can keep them straight? I want them to be named at startup with-out mounting
<crunchbang> Is there is a PPC forum for Ubuntu?
<sprinkmeier> zeitsofa, http://xkcd.com/196/
<kitche> !ppc | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<s3a> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows doesn't help me restore GRUB!!! I've done this in the past (before Ubuntu 8.10) and I've had no problems!
<michalski-bj> hello, im looking at a pdf using evince and I cant seem to be able to use the check boxes, can anyone help?
 * Daddy_TK{li} is back.
<zeitsofa> sprinkmeier: lol
<s3a> michalski-bj: xournal should allow you to write over pdfs
<michalski-bj> s3a: ok, ill give that a try, thanks s3a   :)
<s3a> michalski-bj: np
<Keal> bbl i am going to the cafe
<Keal> btw i found 3 glitches in ubuntu
<gnoll> hi all
<Keal> one glitch is the skin has odd lines on the screen after i come out of hibernate, i need to see if it is repeatable
<Keal> changing to skin to something else and back gets rid of these lines
<Keal> and i successfully took a single screenshot
<Keal> i should have taken more though :/
<blahblah1lah> sprinkmeier: it doesn't even work under another user account. heh, some as-is package :P
<scroat> is this the dir with the kernel source code ?   /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11
<Keal> it is either a one-time glitch due to last update i did then coming out of hibernate after or it repeats
<blahblah1lah> I could try updating ubuntu AGAIN..but... i just did that today. so I don't see how that would fix it. there has been problems with adobe flash player in the past, as documented on more than one page
<Keal> the other glitch is the vol up/dn buttons endlessly repeat on a compaq presario r4025us with ubuntu 8.10 amd64
<tuxtox> is there a terminal command to mount a .cdi file?
<Keal> i haven't tested if the 247 updates fixed this yet though
<gnoll> bye, good night
<michalski-bj> s3a: thats to modify pdfs...I just need to fill in a form
<Keal> the vol up/dn endlessly repeateding when pressed makes gnome not work with input other than mouse wheel and left click
<michalski-bj> s3a: and it wont let me use the checkboxes on the form
<Keal> also breaks pop down menus
<Keal> also breaks most pop-up menus such as system
<blahblah1lah> worst distrib of linux EVAR heh
<chaca_ucke> hay
<Keal> worst dist ever was ubuntu 8.04
<chaca_ucke> gfuysgfuydgfuidfhgi
<Keal> ubuntu 8.04 was shoddy
<michalski-bj> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blahblah1lah> Keal: that's the one i'm using heh. but then it was supposed to have installed the updates to. soooo
<michalski-bj> (just needed the link)
<Keal> i forget what the third major glitch i found was
<Keal> i will remember later
<blahblah1lah> Keal: when you do an automatic update, doesn't it update ubuntu entirely?
<Keal> bbl going to cafe 15 miles away
<ria> hay
<Keal> i don't do automatic updates on ubuntu
<blahblah1lah> well i mean through the administrative update menu
<blahblah1lah> update manager i mean
<s3a> blahblah1lah: are you asking if it will upgrade ubuntu versions on its own?
<tuxtox> is there a terminal command to convert, or mount, or use a .cdi file?
<un2him> anyone tried ext4 on linuxmint?
<blahblah1lah> s3a: no
<s3a> o
<blahblah1lah> s3a: I use the update manager to update ubuntu...
<blahblah1lah> so, that doesn't update it past 8.04?
<michalski-bj> s3a:  thats to modify pdfs...I just need to fill in a form.....and it wont let me use the checkboxes on the form
<Keal> bbl
<Keal> oh yeah other glitch
<Keal> coming out of hibernate wifi takes forever to start up again
<s3a> blahblah1lah: you need to choose graphically to upgrade version otherwise it only updates
<blahblah1lah> Keal: seems like it's got a lot of glitches ;)
<Keal> anyways i be back later to say if the lines glitch repeated
<s3a> michalski-bj: i dont get what ur asking, cant u just use a digital pencil and check boxes?
<Keal> cya
<chalcedony> how can someone see what version of tcl is installed in their ubuntu box ?
<blahblah1lah> i liked slackware better, even sans package manager heh. and this was before i even used ubuntu :P
<blahblah1lah> like, 2004-ish or earlier heh
<s3a> chalcedony: apt-cache policy tcl
<blahblah1lah> s3a: ah I see
<blahblah1lah> s3a: what's the simplest way to do that?
<s3a> blahblah1lah: do what? upgrade version?
<jtaji> chalcedony: you can find out yourself at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<chalcedony> ty jayj
<chalcedony> ty s3a
<s3a> chalcedony: np
<savid> Anyone here use Boxee?  I'm getting some weird font issues:  http://i44.tinypic.com/32zkpk8.jpg
<blahblah1lah> s3a: yeah update the version
<Ish> what is boxee?
<mgolisch> somesort of mediacenter thing
<mgolisch> i think
<savid> Ish,  http://boxee.tv
<chalcedony> apt-cache policy tcl not found
<Ish> ohhhhhh
<xbskid> Does ubuntu have much support for multitouch interfaces?
<michalski-bj> s3a: no it wont let me...
<blackest_knight1> michalski-bj: sudo
<s3a> blahblah1lah: ubuntu is known for upgrade breakings so i dont suggest you do that but if you really want to, you just open update manager and on the bottom of that screen it should have the option otherwise it is disabled in system-->administration-->software sources
<blahblah1lah> ty
<s3a> michalski-bj: what are the menu options on the top?
<needhelp> Hello, How can I disable SCIM ? It keeps switching to chinese (or other odd language) input characters because I always accidently touches some hotkeys. It gets annoying always having to switch back...
<mgolisch> Ish: i think its a fork of xbmc
<soreau> Does anyone know how to get projectm working?
<michalski-bj> s3a: I have a pencil, eraser, highlighter, text, circle thing, and ruler
<michalski-bj> blackest_knight1: its not a sudo problem
<s3a> michalski-bj: no i mean like file edit etc if those r there
<AakashPatel> how can i make the tap click work on macbook pro 4,1?
<s3a> AakashPatel: ubuntu 8.10?
<michalski-bj> s3a: edit nothing but paste// view:all options//journal: all//everything else:all
<s3a> michalski-bj: go on each and click xinput or something like that
<nomin> S  P  R  E  A  D     T  H  E     W  O  R  D
<s3a> michalski-bj: like uncheck use xinput or wtv
<nomin> R  E  V  O  L  U  T  I  O  N
<nomin> S  P  R  E  A  D     T  H  E     W  O  R  D
<o0Chris0o> nomin: please don't spam
<FloodBot3> nomin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nomin> R  E  V  O  L  U  T  I  O  N
<joanki123> i am upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10.... before going from 8.04 to 8.10, should i update/ upgrade?
<joanki123> or can i just go direct without doing all the updates and upgrades
<mib_yty6p4> hi
<joanki123> anyone there?
<michalski-bj> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<michalski-bj> yes
<joanki123> can someone answer my q?  i'm doing it now and don't want to update/upgrade 8.04 before upgrading to 8.10
<Ndshacker> :o Pidgin ^-^
<Guest4481> anyone know how split up my two different mail accounts into two different inboxes in evolution
<soreau> joanki123: I would do all updates upgrades first
<Ndshacker> Do I need to update evrything?
<Ndshacker> Last time I did it messed up my install
<bazhang> joanki123, yes you  need to
<joanki123> soureau
<joanki123> thanks
<joanki123> bbl
<zeitsofa> joanki123: an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 without step over 8.04 its not a good idea
<michalski-bj> s3a: still not working, checking the adobe website to see if they have a linux compatible version of the viewer
<Ndshacker> :S
<{C}> im a total noob but is there an easy way to install nvidia display drivers?
<Ndshacker> Nope
<Ndshacker> :(
<{C}> the auto dloader/installer just freezes on me ;(
<Ndshacker> Nvidia and easy are incompatible :D
<dotch> Hi, im running intrepid with all the updates installed but i am unable to successfully configure the fingerprint reader on  my thinkpad with thinkfinger tools, ive hit a wall when i try to register myself as a user of the device i get  "Two output paths specified, but you may only specify one:   --add-user " any help highly appreciated.
<soreau> dotch: What gives you that output?
<dotch> soreau, the terminal command "tf-tool --add-user $dotch" from "ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)
<s3a> michalski-bj: ubuntu 8.10 has a bug that u cant write unless u disable "use xinput" or something like that
<dotch> Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>"
<p1r0> bye!
<soreau> dotch: What does 'echo $dotch' say?
<soreau> It's should probably be either $LOGNAME or dotch
<soreau> not $dotch
<Ndshacker> !lnux-image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lnux-image
<Ndshacker> !linux-image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image
<sysdoc> {C}, use synaptic to knstall the NV drivers
<aclonedsheep> hey i have to isntall a 32bit version of windows...how can I do so without having it overwrite gimp?
<aclonedsheep> and integrate it into gimp?
<michalski-bj> s3a: ok I disabled xinput and now its marking all over the document instead of checking the boxes(you click and fills in checkmark instantly)
<michalski-bj> s3a: nonethe less I installed adobe pdf viewer for linux
<michalski-bj> s3a: and now it works fine, thanks for the help
<MHz128> Anyone know how to download RTMP streaming video? Like the ones found at cbc.ca
<joanki123> fyi, there was nothing to update/upgrade - in the upgrading to 8.04, it did all that for me
<aclonedsheep> will dosflash or jungleflash work w/ intel p45 chipset?
<dotch> soreau, "echo $dotch" gets me a blank space and the normal looking terminal for entering commands ie "dotch@dotch-laptop:~$"  when I use "dotch" without the "$", I get Mode undefined.
<dotch> Usage: tf-tool [--acquire | --verify] [--verbose] [bir_file]
<dotch>   where --verbose and bir_file are optional.
<dotch>   --verbose defaults to unspecified
<dotch>     bir_file defaults to ~/.thinkfinger.bir.
<FloodBot3> dotch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsjones> How can I quickly switch between No Visual effects and Extra Visual effects?
<soreau> jsjones: With fusion-icon
<jsjones> soreau: thank you
<soreau> dotch: As user, try: tf-tool --add-user $LOGNAME
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<ohletmeinnowjesu> just a quick question
<Deodorant> lolwut?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> out of curiosity, how often do some of the packages on synaptic get updated to the latest release?
<Deodorant> this is the most dead i've seen this channel
<dotch> soreau, with "tf-tool --add-user $LOGNAME" I'm getting the same outpus as before ie, Two output paths specified, but you may only specify one...
<Deodorant> i suppose most are out partying tonight
<ohletmeinnowjesu> like transmission, on synaptic its at 1.34 but on the website theyve already released 1.5
<soreau> dotch: It must be a bug in tf-tool then
<lstarnes> ohletmeinnowjesu: generally, with every release of ubuntu
<lstarnes> ohletmeinnowjesu: packages do regularly recieve security updates and bug fixes
<dotch> soreau, looks like ill have to live without the fingerprint reader for a while then...
<soreau> ohletmeinnowjesu: Usually the latest 'stable' versions of project packages get packaged for ubuntu some time before release
<dotch> thank you for your assistance soreau!
<soreau> dotch: Contact the devs and file a bug report
<smotchkkiss> good FTP package that support SFTP?
<dotch> will do soreau.
<zeitsofa> filezilla smotchkkiss
<liming> dsad
<b1n42y> is NM supposed to manage connections on 8.10 server?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> soreau: im on intrepid, and isnt the latest release of ubuntu jaunty; How do I check what version of a given package is bundled with the newer ubuntu release?
<job> Can someone show me the way to make my soundcard optical/surroundsound output work?  The stereo output works but not the surround output.  Is there a "how to" on this?  Thanks
<b1n42y> !surround
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround
<tritium> smotchkkiss: nautilus support sftp.  So does gftp.
<job> b1n4y, yes surround
<soreau> ohletmeinnowjesu: You can go to packages.ubuntu.com I guess
<Flipo> Hello, I am trying to use init.d to launch a python server. So far, I changed the init.d skeleton, if I launch the service manually in init.d it works fine, but at startup it doesn't load, any ideas ?
<zeitsofa> tritium: gftp supports sftp? thats new? i think it dosn't.
<tritium> ohletmeinnowjesu: jaunty is not a stable release yet.  You should not try to pull in packages from jaunty into intrepid.
<smotchkkiss> tritium: thanks
<smotchkkiss> tritium: which is easiest to setup?
<tritium> zeitsofa: no, it's not new.  I haven't used it in years.
<tritium> smotchkkiss: nautilus is installed by default.  Try that first before installing gftp.
<b1n42y> job: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<ohletmeinnowjesu> tritium: ok
<job> b1n42y, thanks will try
<soreau> ! jaunty | ohletmeinnowjesu
<ubottu> ohletmeinnowjesu: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<anom01y> is there any command that will simulate crtl alt f7 user switching ??
<smotchkkiss> tritium: oh i should've specified. i'm running ubuntu server. i meant SFTP server (not client)
<zeitsofa> Flipo: update-rc.d $yourscript defaults << you need
<anom01y> so I type the command and it switches users
<smotchkkiss> i'm looking for easiest setup FTP server
<tritium> smotchkkiss: ah, all you need for an sftp server is to install openssh-server, or the ssh metapackage.
<Flipo> zeitsofa: I did tat also
<smotchkkiss> tritium: ssh metapackage?
<tritium> smotchkkiss: yes, ssh depends on openssh-server and openssh-client.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> soreau: oh sorry, was under the (wrong)impression that jaunty was out
<smotchkkiss> tritium: i have open-ssh setup, i'm connected via ssh right now :)
<tritium> smotchkkiss: you already have the client installed, so installing openssh-server would be sufficient.
<zeitsofa> tritium: i'm sorry sftp != sftpes. it is right simple sftp can use with gftp.
<soreau> ohletmeinnowjesu: Not till April '09 hence 9.04 :)
<tritium> zeitsofa: ok
<zeitsofa> Flipo: did you can see the script into the rc.XY folders?
<tritium> ohletmeinnowjesu: jaunty is at the 6th alpha release at this poitn
<tritium> point*
<Flipo> zeitsofa: yes the scripts are there
<smotchkkiss> what port does SFTP use?
<tritium> smotchkkiss: 22
<smotchkkiss> tritium: this is awesome. my login just works with the openssh-server?
<tritium> smotchkkiss: hmm?
<smotchkkiss> i'm using the same login for my ssh connection and it's working in my ftp client :)
<zeitsofa> Flipo: and you can start it with /etc/init.d/yourscript start ?
<smotchkkiss> tritium: that's really cool
<smotchkkiss> tritium: no extra setup req'd
<Flipo> zeitsofa: yes
<tritium> smotchkkiss: correct.
<smotchkkiss> tritium: thanks!
<tritium> No problem.
<zeitsofa> Flipo: confuse :/
<Flipo> zeitsofa: it needs the network so I require $networking
<smotchkkiss> now is there anyone here that can point me to a good beginner's resource for learning how to use git?
<tritium> smotchkkiss: you can install the documentation via "sudo apt-get install git-doc"
<zeitsofa> Flipo: and boot process try to start your script after networking?
<tritium> !git | smotchkkiss, otherwise read this:
<ubottu> smotchkkiss, otherwise read this:: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Flipo> zeitsofa: in what log can I see that (I searched the logs but couldn't find traces of my script)
<zeitsofa> Flipo: sorry, but i don't know what you can do for
<b1n42y> is NM supposed to manage connections on 8.10 server?
<tritium> b1n42y: server installs do not install a desktop environment, so I would suspect not.
<b1n42y> tritium: ahh ok thanks
<jujumon> hi
<tritium> b1n42y: if you decided to install a desktop, then you could easily make it do so, however
<jujumon> question
<jujumon> how do i upgrade to the 686 kernel
<jujumon> i tried sudo apt-get install linux-686
<b1n42y> tritium: so id need to set that up from within NM ?
<jujumon> i am using intrepid
<blackest_knight1> depends where you get your packages from but in general a version of packages is frozen at some point to make the release  "stable"
<tritium> b1n42y: set which up?
<b1n42y> tritium: Network manager
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me get a Dell XPS integrated webcam working?
<bonez46> if I take a sata drive.. running etch out of a system with Pentium II, 32 bit system and put it in a newer system with a 64 bit amd cpu. would that create EXT4 errors? Is that possible?
<jujumon> does anyone know?
<tritium> b1n42y: you're asking if you'd need to setup network manager within network manager.   I don't understand.
<tritium> jujumon: there is no 686 kernel
<jujumon> did there used to be
<b1n42y> tritium: if you decided to install a desktop, then you could easily make it do so, however   > so how do i do that
<jujumon> i need to figure out a good way to speed this up
<tritium> jujumon: many releases ago, but the return on investment wasn't significant enough to warrant continuing to offer it
<blackest_knight1> how much ram you got jujumon ?
<codyxx> Okay, I am in dire need of some help.
<sebsebseb> codyxx: with what?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<codyxx> Essentially, when logging in, I get this message
<jujumon> i think 1 gb
<jujumon> at least 1 gb
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me get a webcam working on a Dell XPS?
<sebsebseb> !webcam
<tritium> b1n42y: if you want gnome, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  kubuntu-desktop for KDE, and xubuntu-desktop for xfce.
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blackest_knight1> that should be plenty whats slow ?
<bonez46> anyone? moving a sata drive, with ubuntu installed from one system to another?
<eighthr> is there a download for ghamachi that works....???....
<jujumon> xubuntu is a bit faster for me
<morph3us> hi.. someone here have a broadcom wireless card? i have intrepid and can't get the f*cking card work well..
<Tamnakz> ubottu thank you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you!
<jujumon> but firefox is still really slow and freezes a lot
<codyxx> "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If You have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace. Try loggging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem."
<sebsebseb> Tamnakz: yeah, but I triggered it
<blackest_knight1> should be ok i killed a server the other day shifted the drives fine apart from grub
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jujumon> and other apps too
<RussM_> bonez46, Should work OK, I've moved drives before.
<codyxx> Okay, so I tried logging in with failsafe gnome, and I cannot.
<mezquitale> anyone here ever synchronized a windows mobile 5 device with their ubuntu distro???
<blackest_knight1> codyxx try boot fail safe and apt-get clean then try again
<RussM_> bonez46, Though you mentioned ext4, I have no idea about that. Still using ext3, not planning on moving up for a bit.
<codyxx> okay
<gui> which distro is ubuntu based on?
<codyxx> Would I just boot fail safe with grub
<RussM_> gui, debian
<sebsebseb> !Debian | gui
<ubottu> gui: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<blackest_knight1> probably is hd space so apt-get clean just clears the package cache
<b1n42y> tritium: given my question was is NM supposed to control network connections i thought it was implied that i had already installed ubuntu-desktop
<lstarnes> gui: specifically, debian's unstable branch
<codyxx> I have a 250gb hard drive.
<gui> so which distro is debian based on or is it an original one?
<mejobloggs> when i installed ubuntu server I didn't have it plugged into network. When i got to the 'configure network' I said i'd configure it later. So... now that it's installed, how do I configure the network?
<codyxx> And I have enough disk space. I had 190gb of disk space free.
<lstarnes> gui: debian is more or less original
<mezquitale> anyone here ever synchronized a windows mobile 5 device with their ubuntu distro?? i want to synchronize my phone with my distro so i wont have to boot up to redmond
<sebsebseb> gui: Debian is one of the first Linux distros
<gui> so which is better, ubuntu or debian?
<sebsebseb> gui: Ubuntu for new users
<blackest_knight1> hmm ok i'm out of ideas
<lstarnes> gui: it largely depends on personal preference
<tritium> b1n42y: it was not, as you asked about server installs, for which desktop environments are not default
<mezquitale> gui, it all depends, really, if youre a newbie i HIGHLY recommend ubuntu
<bonez46> RussM_: that's just it. I haven't moved up.. the drive in question is running 8.10 desktop, and I don't know anything about ext4 either..
<gui> so what does debian has that is not found in debian?
<gui> in ubuntu*
<zeitsofa> mezquitale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: ubuntu is better for a desktop-system, because of the shorter release-times and the newer software. its based on debian unstable. Debian is better for servers, because its using very stable software. ubuntu is easier to handle, because of some nice guis (all my opinion)
<sebsebseb> gui: Debian is  free and open source software by default, and makes it harder to get closed source software such as the Flash plugin, than Ubuntu does
<b1n42y> tritium: so now you know, my bad ...  , how do i solve this
<tritium> b1n42y: so, if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, you have the choice of configuring network-manager, or configuring your interfaces manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<gui> i see
<gui> thanks
<mezquitale> zeitsofa, thanks, all those docs are old, using intrepid, i just wanted to know if there was anyone here who has synchronized their wm5 device with their distro
<sebsebseb> gui: Debian  also has it's own version of FIrefox under it's own name, with a differnet logo, because of some stupiditity
<codyxx> blackest_knight1: Would you like to see the ~/.xession-errors file I get after the prompt?
<mezquitale> zeitsofa, in installing all the utils that i need however it's been quite a few minutes installing triggers for python-support
<b1n42y> tritium: well my network works so configs are fine, just would like to have it setup in NM, ive tried adding wired connection, but doesnt seem to work
<sebsebseb> gui: Debian is also apparantly better for servers, than Ubuntu
<zeitsofa> mezquitale: it works fine for me. i used this 2 month ago
<codyxx> "/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... Line: 2 /etc/profile: 26 id: not found Line 3: "etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, exec: 20 x-terminal-emulator: not found
<gui> so does apt-get install, installs any opensource software i can think of?
<sebsebseb> gui: not everything
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: no
<gui> what's the limit?
<codyxx> gui: anything in the repositories
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: just precompiled packages, but that a very much
<sebsebseb> gui: a few thousand packages are available, but  a lot is also not availalbe
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: the standard-software you will find in the different repos
<mezquitale> zeitsofa, are you using intrepid?
<gui> so can i install any software found on any other distro's repos than ubuntu?
<tritium> b1n42y: I'm not a big fan of NM, myself, actually.
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: no
<zeitsofa> mezquitale: yes i did
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: just the ubuntu repos for the correct-version
<b1n42y> tritium: same i use wicd on my laptop
<mezquitale> zeitsofa, you think it'll work with WM6?
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: but trust me there are many many many packages inside the ubuntu-repos
<tritium> b1n42y: cool.  So, I may not be the best person to advise you on configuring NM, if that's your intent.
<sebsebseb> gui: ,but for example for a later version of Wine found in the Ubuntu repo,  you can add the www.winehq.org  ubuntu repo
<b1n42y> tritium: thanks
<gui> but there are alot of softwares that i need to use that aren't just in ubuntu's repos
<sebsebseb> gui: somesites offer  repos that can be added for Ubuntu, but you should be careful that it's from a good source, because they could have maybe done something malicious to the package
<sebsebseb> gui: such as?
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: which for example?
<gui> like kismet, maltego
<sebsebseb> gui: whatever those are
<gui> p0f
<bonez46> how does one safely move a drive running ubuntu from 32 bit system to a 64 bit system? should that just work, or what might have to be done to grub to make it work?
<tritium> gui: kismet is in the repos
<tritium> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4 (intrepid), package size 939 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<tritium> gui: ^^
<mercutio22> I can't have accents in kile latex editor
<gui> ubottu: seems to be very ready
<zeitsofa> mezquitale: it work yes. can u read german? i have only a german howto for that :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Milky_Way> what is the default fixed width font for apperances? (IE: font for terminal)
<DIFH-iceroot> mercutio22: error gives kile or latex?
<gui> does virtual box found in the repo?
<Milky_Way> gui: yes
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: yes but just the ose.edition
<gui> what's ose.edition
<sebsebseb> gui: yes, but only the OSE version, and so if you want USB suppourt you need to get the binary from their site  http://www.virtualbox.org
<tritium> gui: open-source edition
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: open-source without usb-support
<mercutio22> DIFH-iceroot> I just can't make áéí compound characters  in kile, I am not even compiling the latex file yet
<gui> that's fine
<gui> so i was trying to manage my video ipods with ubuntu but couldn't find a software like itunes how can i do that?
<DIFH-iceroot> mercutio22: works fine with my kile
<mercutio22> DIFH-iceroot> Its just a kile problem
<DIFH-iceroot> mercutio22: press ` then a
<sebsebseb> gui: banshee can do stuff with your ipod
<DIFH-iceroot> mercutio22: no its not a kile problem, works fine here
<gui> videos or only music?
<sebsebseb> gui: banshee is a very nice music and video player.  the 8.10  version is good  the  8.04 version sucks
<mercutio22> DIFH-iceroot> I know, it used to work here. All of a sudden it does not anylonger
<gui> but my ipod is apple does it handle it too?
<sebsebseb> gui: yes it's got suppourt for ipods
<DIFH-iceroot> mercutio22: hm
<sebsebseb> gui: syncing or whatever
<tritium> gui: all iPods are Apple products
<gui> so some ipods are creative and sony and others
<sebsebseb> tritium: lier  you got one  made by Microsoft :D
<mezquitale> zeitsofa, i dont read german, thank you very much for the info though, i know it can be done, ive had problems with my PPC-6700 device but now Im half way there, i can see the device and files in it, just finished installing the libraries,hopefully it'll work
<DIFH-iceroot> tritium: not the asia/taiwan "ipods" :)
<Candrian> 0
<gui> US ones i guess
<b1n42y> hwo do i find mac address of my network card?
<tritium> DIFH-iceroot: ok, all *legal* ones.
<DIFH-iceroot> b1n42y: ifconfig
<DIFH-iceroot> tritium: ok :)
<gui> so are there any applications that work like msn with voip and webcam support?
<Milky_Way> DIFH-iceroot: are you saying other companies make ipods? as in, the exact name? sure there are rip offs like zune and whatever..
<Milky_Way> gui: skype
<tritium> gui: ekiga
<mercutio22> DIFH-iceroot> any clues what could have triggered this?
<DIFH-iceroot> Milky_Way: not companies, but pirates
<Milky_Way> DIFH-iceroot: oh so black market... meh
<sebsebseb> gui: yeah and  I know how you can phone loads of countires for free :d  and so SKype heh
<gui> what about doing a fake cam like "fakecams" or "splitcam"?
<sebsebseb> gui: Pidgin is going to have web cam suppourt soon I think,  that's multi protocall network
<zeitsofa> mezquitale: i don't know anything about your ppc-6700. have this device a wlan card you can try http://www.finchsync.com
<DIFH-iceroot> mercutio22: i dont know, because i am german, i am not using stuff like à so i dnt knw how to fix it, just works with my default kile
<sebsebseb> gui: AMSN and Kmess do web cam
<DIFH-iceroot> Milky_Way: yes
<tritium> sebsebseb: really?
<gui> sebsebseb: how can you phone for free?
<sebsebseb> tritium: yep  I think Pidgin will have it soon
<mercutio22> DIFH-iceroot> alright... thanks
<gui> i think amsn doesn't do cam support
<tritium> sebsebseb: interesting.  I thought the devs didn't have any plans for video support.
<tritium> gui: apparently it does, actually
<gui> that's very great then
<sebsebseb> gui: http://www.voipcheap.com and then set it up with a  Linux program or whatever their site says.  there program is Windows only
<gui> so is there a way to capture videos from webcams?
<tritium> gui: look at cheese.
<baz12> do you think it helps the uptake of linux for new users with frequent (e.g. 6 months or less) and often broken releases becuase new users think thay have to keep up with it and can get a bad experience?
<Milky_Way> what is the default fixed width font for apperances? (IE: font for terminal)
<gui> and i couldn't find snort in the repos?
<tritium> gui: http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
<bazhang> baz12, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> gui: so  I just laugh at SKype these days,  but someone I told about that one,  still wanted Skype in Ubuntu
<tritium> !info snort
<ubottu> snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-19ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 453 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<tritium> gui ^^
<mezquitale> zeitsofa, thanks, i think ill try the other links you gave me first, im working on it right now
<SomePriest> I installed totem-xine.  When I play DVDs they are very slow, like the PC can't push out a fast enough frame-rate, and the video quality is pretty bad (looks grainy).  Is there a better solution to playing DVDs then totem-xine?
<baz12> bazhang: ok
<tritium> gui: I would guess that you've not enabled the universe or multiverse repositories.  You need those to access several thousand more packages.
<|Kamen|> I'm looking to pick up a usb bluetooth adapter, and all the ones I see say they support xp/vista. what are my chances of ubuntu knowing what to do with the thing when I plug it in?
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: vlc + libdvdcss2
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, It produces a sharp image?  And its not choppy?
<gui> ok what about enlightment i couldn't find that too?
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: best video player in the world :)
<zeitsofa> mezquitale: http://www.j-zero.de/blog/ubuntu-vs-windows-mobile-6-79.html this is the german howto that worked for me. i think translator can help you, if the other dosn't work for you.
<tritium> gui: that's also available
<sebsebseb> gui: yes you can have enlightment, but  it needs some configuring to be any good in Ubuntu
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: i dont have problems with bad image quality
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, You help develop it do you?  ;)
<sebsebseb> gui: you can get Elive though :d
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: no, just a vlc-fan
<Nalf> |Kamen|, it should work with little to know setup. ^_^
<sebsebseb> gui: Elive already configured live CD for it
<tritium> gui: please enable the universe and multiverse repos, and update your package listings
<gui> is that better than enlightnment?
<sebsebseb> gui: Elive uses enlightment, but it's already been set it up properly for it,  I still need to try it
<gui> is there any newer ubuntus than 9.0.4 alpha?
<gui> i got the jaunty one
<sebsebseb> gui: no
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: no
<gui> is that the newest?
<b1n42y> how do i restart my network
<sebsebseb> jaunty is in development
<sebsebseb> it has bugs
<exodus_ms> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: no, 8.10 is the newest stable one
<sebsebseb> gui: you shoudn't really have jaunty since your new to Ubuntu
<gui> but i thought i should get the latest
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: no, the newest is nt always the best
<DIFH-iceroot> not
<sebsebseb> gui: 8.10 is the latest stable.   9.04  will be out properly on like April 23rd
<SomePriest> When I first installed ubuntu, a warning told me fglrx drivers were available, but were proprietary.  I chose to install them.  The intaller hung for ages, didn't even download them.  So I cancelled it.  Now that message saying those drivers are available is missing.  How do I reopen that dialog?
<exodus_ms> lts is the best
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: if you like a stable system with long support, use ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<sebsebseb> gui: which one do you have installed?  8.10 or 9.04?
<SomePriest> (it was a widget that appeared at the top right of my screen, but is no longer there)
<gui> it's not installed really i just downloaded it and tried it on virtual box
<mezquitale> zeitsofa, thanks!  I'll try that later on, right now i have wm5 but ill  upgrade to wm6 once i figure out how to synchronize my phone with my ubuntu distro
<sebsebseb> gui: your on XP?
<gui> ya
<|Kamen|> Nalf: the one I am thinking of is here: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12696   (its for a laptop)
<gui> but 9.0.4 takes a huge amount of time to install
<sebsebseb> gui: 9.04 is development version.   and the release you have is for people that want to test it early
<gui> i installed mandriva with tones of packages and it went much faster
<sebsebseb> gui: and developers of course
<nomasteryoda> gui, sidux takes 5 minutes
<nomasteryoda> to compare
<sebsebseb> nomasteryoda: sidux :d  still got to try that
<gui> what about kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> gui: Ubuntu takes about  15 minutes or so to install
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: its ubuntu with kde
<nomasteryoda> gui, its good
<tritium> gui: ubuntu installs are quite quick, actually
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, vlc is a bit better, not brilliant either though.  Maybe the issue is that I'm watching a friends webcam in skype.  Perhaps its too much processor lag, I guess.  (never had this problem under windows  :(
<gui> ya but not the one i got
<sebsebseb> gui: yeah, but in 8.10  can only really have KDE4,  but KDE3 is nice to :)   and not sure about having both KDE3 and 4 in KDE
<Nalf> |Kamen|, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup#Bluetooth%20support%20for%20Ubuntu%207.04%20and%20earlier just look over the related pages and stuff.
<nomasteryoda> with 9.04... not 8.10
<sebsebseb> gui: so I would virtual machine hardy 8.04  for  KDE3
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: i like kde more then gnome, but kubuntu is not a very good kde-implementation just as suse (as kde-implementation
<Nalf> |Kamen|, I can't give you a 100%, unfortunately.
<cr4z3d> so i've accidently removed my vmlinuz/kernel.img files from /boot. is there a way i can restore these without reinstalling?
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot: KDE4  I don't like that much,  KDE3 was nice, but I stuck to Gnome
<needhelp> Hello, How can I disable SCIM ? It keeps switching to chinese (or other odd language) input characters because I always accidently touches some hotkeys. It gets annoying always having to switch back...
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: installed correct video-driver? which process is using high-cpu usage? (top)
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot: just some of the apps got quite a bit better in KDE4
<tritium> cr4z3d: reinstall the kernel-image package that it/they belonged to
<nomasteryoda> cr4z3d, you can install the kernel again
<nomasteryoda> like tritium said
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, Skype is using 43%, its the highest by a long shot.
<sebsebseb> gui: ok you got a lot to learn, and yes  trying stuff out in XP in a virtual machine is a good way to try, but then you should put stuff on for real on your hard disk later on
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: i was using kde 4.0 and then i turned back to 3.5.9, never has seen the new (working) version of kde 4(.2)
<sebsebseb> gui: using partitining not wubi
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: hm 43% is hard i think
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot: 4.2 and 4.1 seem the same to me, but I never did do a proper look around
<gui> i have mandriva on my hdd now
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, Driver is fglrx (I'm using a Radeon 8500xt)
<gui> and use backtrack on VM
<Nalf> Is there a timestamp option somehwere in xchat? o.o
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: with the new suse i will have a look at kde 4.x again
<skierKyle> Hi, i am trying to remove the ubuntu icon to the left of the menu bar, does anybody know how?
<gui> but iam more into windows but i love linux
<cr4z3d> tritium: what's the best way to do this? it was on my eeepc using "easy peasey" formerly ubuntu eee. i have a live usb i can boot into but what kind of steps would be required to fix this
<sebsebseb> gui: Mandriva might be a nice distro, but it is a total noobs distro for people from Windows, by what I have heard etc.
<gui> i don't recommend anybody to use it
<gui> it's totally awful
<exodus_ms> skierKyle, its not supposed to be easy
<gui> sorry mandriva fans
<sebsebseb> gui: what Mandriva is?
<DIFH-iceroot> skierKyle: system - settings- apperiance, there yu can disable the logo
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, Wait, that vid card is wrong.  Hrm, 850 something-or-other, I forget, getting old  :)
<gui> all the linux commands are totally different and it's not user friendly as claimed
<sebsebseb> gui:  why do you think Mandriva is awful,  and this is going a bit off topic, but whatever
<sebsebseb> ok you just answered
<gui> plus not much support for it
<tritium> cr4z3d: well, find out the package name (dpkg -l | grep linux-image).  Once you know which package(s) you need to reinstall, sudo apt-get install <packagename(s)>
<gui> i couldn't update for along time
<sebsebseb> gui: yep Ubuntu is a great distro to start with and to stay with for many people
<gui> anybody using ubuntu 7.10?
<sebsebseb> gui: if you did not like Mandriva, why did you put that one on for real?
<sebsebseb> gui: 7.10 was nice, but no longer suppourted
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, Radeon x850 XT  :)    Anyway, its ATI.  And I'm using the fglrx driver.
<tohar> ada
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: sorry dont know anything about ati and its driver, so i dont know if it is the best one
<gui> i had a dvd off mandriva not an iso so i couldn't try it on my VM but it's my second Unix based try
<cactusfrog> hi
<gui> my first shot was solaris which has no buttons for shutdown or restart lol
<swoody> is there a way to report spammers on the forums?
<DIFH-iceroot> cactusfrog: hi
<cactusfrog> i am having a problem i can't open tremulous
<sebsebseb> gui: there's a good quick distribution chooser quiz, but  Ubuntu should be the one you start using properly :d
<cr4z3d> tritium: thank you. i guess i need to get a ubuntu livecd then since apt-get is not on arch
<cactusfrog> i just installed it
<gui> i did it already sebsebseb
<cactusfrog> it wont run what is that comand that allows you to run tremulous in termianl
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, Do you know how to reopen the widget that installs third-party video card drivers?  I used it to install fglrx, actually killed it before it finished, but it seems to have installed the driver anyway.
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: ubuntu is the second-easiest distri so its a good choice
<sebsebseb> gui: you can have Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu and Englightment and what not, all in the same install
<gui> so which is the first?
<skierKyle> DIFH-iceroot: system - preferences - appearance? and if so, where after that?
<cactusfrog> ah!
<sebsebseb> gui: which is the first what?
<cactusfrog> what is the comand to run something so you can see it prosses then kill it
<gui> you said that ubuntu is the second easiest distro so what's the first?
<sebsebseb> gui: I never said second easiest distro
<DIFH-iceroot> skierKyle: i dont have an english version, i think its called GUI, just look there
<sebsebseb> gui: Ubuntu is  one of the most easiest distros
<cactusfrog> ok
<gui> sorry that was DIFH-iceroot
<cactusfrog> so i really don't know the comand to run proceses
<cactusfrog> so
<cactusfrog> that i can easly quit them
<tritium> gui: ubuntu
<gui> so DIFH-iceroot what's the first easiest one?
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: somewhere in the settings-tab i think
<DIFH-iceroot> gui: opensuse
<sebsebseb> opensuse hummmm
<cactusfrog> i cant open tremulous everytime i open it it crahses
<sebsebseb> ,but that's linked to Novell
<sebsebseb> who made a  patents deal with Microsoft
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: does not matter
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, Settings tab?  Tab in what program?
<cactusfrog> i just need one comand
<tritium> And I would disagree with that claim, anyway.
<cactusfrog> how do i run something through termninal
<gui> anybody agrees that opensuse is the easiest?
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: menu on the top
<sebsebseb> so opensuse is  like the community verison of Microsoft Linux :d
<cactusfrog> please
<gui> i think me too
<cactusfrog> ok
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, You mean "system"?  I have no settings menu.
<bonez46> microsoft linux?
<cactusfrog> all quit using ubuntu
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: i am using a system which i like and not which is not coming from microsoft
<sebsebseb> bonez46: yes see above at my joke
<bonez46> isn't that like saying one is a Mormon Catholic?
 * gui laughing at microsoft linux
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: ah of course, system - settings
<bonez46> ah, ok
<SomePriest> :)
<sebsebseb> gui: Microsoft did actsaully do a Unix ages ago I think
<cactusfrog> who relieced the first linux ?
<cactusfrog> please guys help
<cactusfrog> i cant run tremulous
<gui> well microsoft gained it's experience from Unix i believe
<cactusfrog> and i dont know how to find its id number so i can kill it
<tritium> cactusfrog: Software Landing Systems was among the first
<bonez46> inuitive.. sounds just Unreoala....!
<gui> but aren't there any distro that can install downloaded softwares just like windows with a double clicks?
<sebsebseb> cactusfrog: ok  put xkill in the terminal and click on the program that is causing problems
<sprinkmeier> sebsebseb, they did a half-hearted VMS clone, called it NT :-)
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<cactusfrog> ok
<DIFH-iceroot> cactusfrog: the first linux released? of course linus torvalds
<DIFH-iceroot> SomePriest: yes
<sebsebseb> sprinkmeier: oh right
<cactusfrog> no
<gui> i think mac supprts easy install as windows
<cactusfrog> thats not what i want
<sebsebseb> gui: Mac OS X is based on FreeBSD
<cactusfrog> the tremulous opens then quits but i never see a window
<SomePriest> cactusfrog, ps aux | grep -i "PROGRAM_NAME"   ....
<sprinkmeier> gui, there' synaptic (and other package managers) that make installing things just as easy (different, but just as easy)
<sebsebseb> basically every popular decant OS is  Unix in some shape or the other, and then we got Windows hum
<cactusfrog> it happed to me with pidgen
<SomePriest> sebastien_, That's not true.  Only a small part of the FBSD kernel was used.
<gui> spinkmeier: so this synaptic manages which extensions?
<cactusfrog> OMFG! this is driving me crazy i am sorry that i am rude or what ever but i just need one simple code thats it how do i find a programs id number!!!!!!!!!!!
<sebsebseb> SomePriest: well it's still known as Unix under the hood
<smotchkkiss> when i push code to github and pull down a clone, how do i update the clone to latest revision on github?
<DIFH-iceroot> cactusfrog: ps aux | grep programname
<SomePriest> sebastien_, heh, Linux isn't even "Unix" under the hood  :)
<sebsebseb> !volunter |  cactusfrog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunter
<cactusfrog> thanks
<cactusfrog> thats all i needed
<SomePriest> cactusfrog, I sent you the same command about 4 mins ago  :)
<sebsebseb> cactusfrog: don't use gods name in vein or you might go to hell :D
<cactusfrog> ya well
<cactusfrog> using linux is hell
<sprinkmeier> sebsebseb, or be reborn as a lower life-form (MCSE?)
<cactusfrog> bye
<sebsebseb> sprinkmeier: heh
<gui> i've seen somebody before showing off his linux capabilities and on his pc there was a console as a background displaying commands equivalent to everything he did from the gui, anybody know how he does this?
<sebsebseb> gui: no, but sounds interesting
<gui> yes i was so fasinated since he could learn alot from that process
<sixofour> wow
<SomePriest> gui, history | tail -f    ?
<sixofour> how big does an image have to be for gwenview to take up 98% of my cpu?
<sebsebseb> sprinkmeier: sadly it seems  I might be able to get a more well paid job if I was a MCSE then if I had LPI
<sprinkmeier> gui, some programs (like devede) send info like that to stdout, so if you start them from a terminal you'd get the same effect. If there's a way to do this in general I don't know what it is, but it sounds cool!
<ander1dw> that's what i was thinking
<sebsebseb> sixofour: I think that's probably a shitty buggy gnome app to be honest :d
<ander1dw> simple stdout
<sebsebseb> sixofour: well eye of gnome is
<gui> but it wasn't a console actually it was a background
<ander1dw> could've just been fullscreened without toolbars
<gui> like commands going up the screen in the background
<sixofour> gwenview is bnome?..i'm on kde
<sprinkmeier> sebsebseb, get an RHCE. might not be technically superior than LPI but better commercial recognition, therefore more $$$
<sixofour> gnome*
<sebsebseb> sixofour: not sure if it's gnome
<zonyl> sebsebseb: If you get passed over for having an LPI instead of MCSE, you dont want the job.
<sixofour> lol the images are 5266x7000
<sixofour> and there is 200 of them
<sixofour> no shit my stuff is slow
<sebsebseb> I am from UK, this countrey is way to locked into Microsoft, so  I wonder where I could go here, with a LPI.
<zeitsofa> gui: you can use conky to do that.
<pidnull> [- OS Uptime: 4h 2m 15s -]
<gui> is that supported under ubuntu?
<zeitsofa> gui yes it is
<ander1dw> you can actually create a "transparent" profile that looks as though it's just running out of thin air on top of your background
<ander1dw> using the gnome terminal, that is
<zonyl> seb: I run an MS shop, but I hire people based on their resume and resort to certs only as a tie breaker.
<sebsebseb> sprinkmeier: it seems LPI can be done at home, and then go some where for exams, but what about RHCE.  also I got a feeling RHCE might be USA only
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: you hav LPI(C)-1? or do you mean something other?
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot: no I mean I am considering doing LP1  Level 1
<DIFH-iceroot> linux professional i..... certificate level 1
<sprinkmeier> sebsebseb, RHCE is world-wide as far as I know. I believe it's like MCSE (i.e. study-test for $$$), but you should be able to book in for only the test
<gui> tail -f /var/log/X11/*  will that do the same?
<sprinkmeier> gui, probably not, all it will tell you is what X thinks about the requests it's getting from the various programs running, not what those programs are or their parameters.
<sebsebseb> zonyl: so experience and stuff in the CV?   not so much about qualifiations?
<jeeves> what is the most agressive scan that you can do of an IP? I need to test our work connection
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot: I don't have  a good qualification in computing, and so LPI
<sprinkmeier> sebsebseb, different orgs use CV's in different ways. Some do a buzzword-compliance check as first filter (in which case RHCE/MCSE is essential), some look for other stuff first. YMMV
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<sebsebseb> YMMV????
<silv3r_m00n> is it possible to get suse like menu here in ubuntu ?
<jeeves> what is the most agressive scan that you can do of an IP? I need to test our work connection
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, nmap? saint? pingflood?
<crabgrass> how do i uninstall software i built?
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, I've tried nmap, and it's not reporting anything open
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: hm ok, i was think about doing lpi-1 because i have to get a new job and so i am searching for a good linux-quailification
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, then maybe... nothing is open?
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot: Linux in UK,  I guess it's servers, and that's about it really
<zonyl> seb: Never. I look at resumes to bring people in and interview.  Certs only break ties and very rarely do I resort to that.   MCP MCTS is so easily gotten, it only shows someone can $$ for the transcender and is usually meaningless.   I would rather have someone have experience with iptables than someone who knows how to point click MS ADS configuration.
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, would it just be "nmap -vPN <target>"?
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: ok, i have to look in germany :)
<SomePriest> Is the RHCE very hard?  I think there were 4 (?) tests?  I finished the demo of the first and did very well.  The second I did ok on, I think it was networking?  But I've read O'Reilly's DNS/BIND since then.
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot: oh your German
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, nmap has _many_ options, consider getting nmap-fe (GUI front-end for nmapo). BEWARE, nmap scans (esp. aggressive ones) can be interpreted as attacks and can GET PEOPLE FIRED! get WRITTEN PERMISSION first!
<zonyl> seb: implementation can be googled, understanding the underlying tech cannot.
<mythomaniac> anyone here familiar with awesome window manager, i need some guidance in setting up a theme and icons - i'm using 3.x btw
<sebsebseb> zonyl: MS shop, so you don't even do Linux stuff?  it's all about Windows?
<brightjoker> hey all!
<sebsebseb> brightjoker: hello
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, I'm the lead I.T. tech, and the owner is sitting here watching the hockey game with me!  LOL
<zonyl> seb: Sadly yes.  MS gives us so much $$$ in licensing and support we would be hard pressed to challenge that.
<sebsebseb> zonyl: who are your customers?
<brightjoker> anyone know the best way to improve signal strength between a use wireless adapter and the router?  they are in the same room yet the usb only shows a 20% signal
<askvictor> is there a gui for lvm in intrepid?
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, still... it it's an external scan the ISP's cen get their nickers in a knot (esp. if you mess up the IP range and scan someone else :-) I'd recommend a simple "nmap TARGET_IP" first, then "man nmap" or get nmap-fe
<zonyl> We are a web bases SAS company.  Kinda B2B oriented.
<tritium> sebsebseb, zonyl: probably better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> tritium: heh I knew that would be coming
<skierKyle> silve3r_moon: "sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu" pretty sure thats similar to the suse one
<zonyl> seb: Well I was giving credence to the LPI ;)
<tritium> sebsebseb: ;)
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, the ISP is allready on our S-list, so we don't really care
<sebsebseb> zonyl: yeah I would rather not work with MS :)  and  I can't be bothered to join offtopic so I guess we are done
<gui> if i used ubuntu 8.10 and wanted to upgrade to 9.0.4 later will that mess up my configuration and save stuff?
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, in that case, "nmap -T insane -p - TARGET_ADDRESS" :-)
<sebsebseb> zonyl: unless you wanted to pm, but  don't see much point in that either
<brightjoker> gui: no.
<sebsebseb> gui: your new to Linux
<sebsebseb> gui: in a vm  uhmmmmm I guess it's ok
<sebsebseb> gui: I mean you would keep data on your XP host I expect
<zonyl> bright:  Can you "tweak" the power level of the router?
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, it's coming back recomending I try -PN
<gui> no not in a vm i mean in my hd for real
<liberteriandude> hello...ubujntu fans
<sebsebseb> gui: don't upgrade to 9.04
<SomePriest> Installed Ubuntu for the first time today (I have years experience with Fedora, Debian, etc).  The installer asked for my language, timezone, allowed me to edit partitions, but on stop 5 when I hit next it booted from the DVD, and didn't install or ever write the partitions I chose in the previous step.
<brightjoker> its a linksys, i dont believe so, i can mess with the channels and frequency but pretty sure thats all zonyl
<sebsebseb> gui: untill final release
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in kubuntu but i want to use ubuntu's update manager,
<sebsebseb> gui: your new you shoudn't  do 9.04 untill final as a result
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, from man: "-PN: Treat all hosts as online -- skip host discovery" looks like ICMP-PING is being blocked.
<tritium> gui: jaunty is not currently supported.  Please don't upgrade now while it's still alpha.
<yao_ziyuan> so i removed adept and kpackagekit.
<gui> so which is the latest stable release again?
<sebsebseb> 8.10
<tritium> gui: 8.10
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, lol, looks like it worked then
<Tamnakz> Anyone used quickccccam  or quickcam2 to make a webcam work? re: dell xps integrated webca
<yao_ziyuan> but synaptic update manager does not automatically check for updates nor show a tray icon when there is updates
<mythomaniac> none one here uses awesome window manager?
<mythomaniac> ;(
<yao_ziyuan> how to run synaptic update manager at startup?
<zonyl> brightjoker: You may want to check out dd-wrt: http://www.dd-wrt.com   Flash that on there and bump the power in its settings
<yao_ziyuan> what's its command line in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mythomaniac: I have, but I never understood what was so awsome about it
<Dr_Willis> mythomaniac,  ive used it.. and i dont see the point.. read its docs if you want to use it..
<sebsebseb> mythomaniac: in my case it was like wtf how I use
<soreau> mythomaniac: I use an awesome WM.. it's called compiz
<Dr_Willis> mythomaniac,  the archlinux wiki page also covers it in details
<SomePriest> mythomaniac, I use AN awesome window manager.
<mythomaniac> lol you guys putting down awesome have no idea the power it has
<Athenon> Can anyone verify that Lyra Virus is a real computer virus/other malware or that it doesn't exist?
<mythomaniac> lamers
<Dr_Willis> mythomaniac,  i did use it.. and it does not suite my needs
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with jwm
<tritium> mythomaniac: it's all a matter of personal opinion and taste.  Please don't start a flamewar.
<SomePriest> Athenon, What did google.com say?
<brightjoker> can you explain lyra virus? cause i was to believe there were no linux viruses unless this is a first serious one...
<Athenon> SomePriest:  doesnt....seem like it...but i didnt do an UBERLY thorough search?
<mythomaniac> tritium, umm i'm not flaming man, just seems sad that people attack it because they think its not useful to them
<SomePriest> I recall there WAS a Red-Hat based virus that affected Apache some years ago.  But that was over 10 years ago.
<Dr_Willis> its not usefull to me.. thsats what i said..
<tritium> mythomaniac: nobody is attacking it.
<gRunt> Can anyone recommend a good ftp client for linux that is gui based I need to be able to SSH into my ipod touch :s
<sebsebseb> Athenon: your not on WIndows, and there aren't really any viruses for LInux as such
<mythomaniac> man if this is the future of the lunix community - wow i pity your lives
<SomePriest> gRunt, Filezilla now has a Linux port.
<tritium> gRunt: nautilus works.
<sebsebseb> gRunt: gftp?
<musikgoat|main> gRunt: places-> connect to server
<sebsebseb> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<brightjoker> didnt that redhat virus only last a few hours though?
<SomePriest> brightjoker, No idea, don't think so.
<thefeds> how do I install the latest version of eclipse?
<zonyl> brightjoker:  Any OS can have viruses.  I believe Linux dodges this issue because users are a bit more sophisticated plus you dont generally run as root unless you really need to.   There have been a number of worms affecting various base packages for *nix throughout the years though.
<SomePriest> thefeds, The absolute latest?  Grab the binary from their website...?
<zeitsofa> did anybody know a good howto to restore deletet files from filesystem? i can see the delete folder with autospy but i don't know i can recover it.
<thefeds> isn't that bad?
<sprinkmeier> zonyl, brightjoker morris worm anyone ?   :-)
<thefeds> you're supposed to use apt-get right
<sprinkmeier> zeitsofa, FS?
<tritium> thefeds: yes, but you asked for the latest
<brightjoker> haha im sorry to bug yall im high and am looking for just chat any suggestions of rooms for good general chat or anyone down for some convo
<SomePriest> thefeds, Define bad.  It avoids the package manager, but its not "bad" per se.
<zeitsofa> sprinkmeier: ext3
<sebsebseb>  
<gRunt> musikgoat|main, wow linux has everything! will try thanks, thanks guys sorry for the stupid questions still learning.....getting there pretty fast though  :)
<brightjoker> morris worm?
<sebsebseb>  
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me to get an integrated webcam on a Dell XPS laptop to work?
<SomePriest> thefeds, I think ubuntu has a backports mirror too.
<soreau> ! webcam | Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thefeds> what is backports?
<SomePriest> thefeds, But backports seems rather shallow for ubuntu.
<musikgoat|main> gRunt: all in fancy little packages :-P
<Tamnakz> ubpttu. neither of those help
<sprinkmeier> zeitsofa, you're SOL.... part of the journalling/recovery mandates that deleted inodes get wiped (or somesuch). Ran into this a few years ago, the only solution was to groves through a bit-dump and look for the files manually. There was an experimental ext3 undelete but it didn't work. Backups?
<SomePriest> thefeds, It backports newer binaries to older systems (someone compiled new versions of software against previously released libs)
<ReRamBeCap> How can I uninstall Xubuntu?!!
<sebsebseb> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Scarra3> I need some help I have a Canon MultiPASS F30 and I cant find the drivers for Ubuntu
<sprinkmeier>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Worm
<brightjoker> ok ok im sorry
<zonyl> sprinkmeier: I have had *nix machines exploited, tcpsniffed, and wormed, but never had someone run an unknown binary as root ;)
<brightjoker> but booo discrimination!
<manmanman77> InternetWorms
<manmanman77> is that like what ya get in ya ass
<tritium> brightjoker: there was none
<brightjoker> but no more from me i promise at least on the offense
<sprinkmeier> zonyl, I guess you're not running sendmail then :-)
<sebsebseb> !ot | brightjoker
<ubottu> brightjoker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tritium> manmanman77: stay on appropriate topic, please
<zonyl> sprinkmeier: ;)
<thefeds> How do I uninstall eclipse?
<thefeds> I installed it with add/remove
<zeitsofa> sprinkmeier: it was backup device :/ i did a dd from the partition, and i run foremost and autospy did show me the needed folders. so i think theres a way to restore the files. i don't want to send the device to dada restore center, because it is very expensive.
<skierKyle> sudo apt-get remove eclipse
<tritium> thefeds: same way
<SomePriest> Bah, wish you could resize video in Skype like you can on Windows (in windows resizing the window resizes the video)
<thefeds> One or more applications depend on eclipse. To remove eclipse and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager.
<thefeds> Cannot remove 'eclipse'
<Scarra3> anyone know?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<skierKyle> thefeds: Was this in terminal or Add/Remove?
<thefeds> add/remove
<silv3r_m00n> in gnome the icons have their whole caption displayed.. how to make them display only 2 lines and then dot dot
<ReRamBeCap> How caan I remove xfce?@
<zeitsofa> sudo apt-get remove xfce* ?
<ReRamBeCap> Thanks very much!
<gui> i was going to do a dual boot in my new labtop like windows and ubuntu and save all my stuff on a fat32 partition that both OS's can talk to. is that agood idea and will ubuntu be able to control all permissions correctly with fat32 directories?
<skierKyle> thefeds: try... Applications - Accessories - Terminal, then when your in the terminal do, "sudo apt-get remove eclipse" no quotes.
<sprinkmeier> zeitsofa, if you can DD the entire device then maybe you can send the image to the recovery place.
<sebsebseb> gui: fat32 lol.  Ubuntu can read and write to NTFS.  and you can get a driver for Windows so that it can read  and write to Ext3
<Scarra3> Does anyone know how I can get my Canon MultiPASS F30 to work with Ubuntu
<gui> but i think fat32 is fine too isn't it?
<sebsebseb> gui: Fat32 sucks
<sprinkmeier> gui, fat does not have permissions (well, nothing other then RHSA)
<mjec-not-laptop> Hi guys; I'm doing an install off -alternate and grub isn't installing because it's trying to hit the wrong drive. Once I drop into ash, how can I install grub on a different target?
<gui> so you think that ntfs is better that fat32?
<askvictor> I've just moved my system from straight partitions to LVM; what do I need to do to make my system bootable? I know I need to edit fstab and grub, do I need to create a new kernel or initramfs?
<sprinkmeier> gui, for running windows, yes.
<joljam> ubuntu is freezng on me while viewing streaming movies online.. what might be the problem
<zonyl> Scarra3: Dont know if this helps. http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-MultiPASS_F30
<L3dPlatedLinux> I cantb get quark music player to play anything and was wondering about the compiz window manager plugin and what to grab on the no focus part to make all windows not take focus when opened?
<thefeds> ah I learned how to get rid of packages that aren't being used by anything
<thefeds> sudo apt-get autoremove
<zeitsofa> sprinkmeier: i did a dd. i used it with autospy :) what did you mean with recovery place?
<Myztikal_> hi, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i can't firefox in it
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Myztikal_> even though it seems like my wireless connects
<sprinkmeier> zeitsofa, i meant the data recovery mob you mentioned.
<Scarra3> Zonyl lol I have no clue im new to ubuntu
<thefeds> so It's not evil installing something without using apt-get?
<thefeds> when I used red hat, I was scolded for not using RPMs
<thefeds> like I can install .tar.gzs?
<jrib> thefeds: no, it's evil
<Tamnakz> How can I tell if I have 32 or 64bit installed?
<jrib> Tamnakz: uname -m
<Tamnakz> jrib, can you explain more?
<thefeds> whould I just install the tar.gz eclipse/
<thefeds> or is that a bad idea
<jrib> Tamnakz: not sure what to explain.  You just run that command
<thefeds> screw up dependencies?
<skierKyle> Tamnakz: you need to go into a terminal
<jrib> thefeds: eclipse is in the repositories
<sprinkmeier> thefeds, using the distro's package manager mages management/maintenance easier (applying patches, knowing what's installed ...) it's preferred by most places, but by no means mandatory.
<thienma>  /set neat_colors rgybcw
<Tamnakz> and in terminal just type    '-m'
<zonyl> Scarra3:  It would appear that support for that printer is sketchy based on that page.   I have long ago gotten into the habbit of checking out what works before buying nowadays.  Someone referred me to a good resource this morning http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw
<thefeds> add-remove has eclipse 3.2, latest is 3.4.2
<jrib> Tamnakz: no... « uname -m »
<thefeds> I want 3.4.2, and the C++ version
<eseven73> !latest | thefeds
<ubottu> thefeds: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<jrib> thefeds: then you have no choice but to go around the package manager
<Tamnakz> returns with i686
<jrib> Tamnakz: 32bit
<Tamnakz> alright
<thefeds> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Tamnakz> thanks jrib!
<Myztikal_> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 and for some reason firefox doesn't work
<Myztikal_> It seems to connect to my wireless point and i've pinged google
<Myztikal_> which worked
<Myztikal_> can anyone help me?
<zonyl> Myztikal_: Is it just firefox?  Have you tried "konqueror" or something else?
<KittyKat> libQtGui.so.4 I was wondering where to find this file.
<sebsebseb> Myztikal_: 7.10 no longer suppourted upgrade
<KittyKat> Could I find on the CD itself or?
<Myztikal_> well i download 8.10 but it didn't boot when i changed drive
<Myztikal_> changed boot drive*
<thefeds> why the hell does ubuntu have 3.2? 3.4.2 is stable enough.
<thefeds> for eclipse
<thefeds> if not, stable
<thefeds> that's like 2 years olfd
<sebsebseb> thefeds: Ubuntu only does security updates,  newer  versions of programs in next release
<sebsebseb> thefeds: there might be a ppa for a later eclipse though
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<eseven73> stability is why
<thefeds> so when 9.4 comes out, will it use eclipse 3.4.2?
<thefeds> or <
<bazhang> thefeds, you can install a more recent version if you wish
<Jeruvy> thefeds: check it out, if it isn't you can suggest they do.
<zonyl> thefeds: More than likely someone maintains a deb/repo for it that you can used instead that is probably newer. I would imagine seeing as Eclipse and Ubuntu is so popular.
<thefeds> how do I install 3.4.2 now?
<jeeves> how can I parse an apache log file to show how many accesses each DNS name came from and on what day?
<tritium> thefeds: install it manually
<thefeds> I don't see it in backports
<Nalf> I have a usb device that prevents lsusb from displaying any out put when I plug it in. Is there any log I can look at to see what is going on?
<thefeds> who is the mascot for ubuntu?
<thefeds> all I see is the hugging thing
<nomasteryoda> Nalf, tail /var/log/messages
<thefeds> such a hippie OS
<Shadow121> LOL
<jeeves> thefeds, as far as I know, it's just that circle
<lstarnes> thefeds: there is no mascot iirc
<nomasteryoda> Nalf, or dmesg
<thefeds> Peace man, share the love
<Nalf> nomasteryoda, alright, thank you. The device is a linksys wusb54gs and if I plug it in it actually PREVENTs me from booting into ubuntu.
<KittyKat> can anyone tell me where can I find files such as "libQtGui.so.4"?
<nomasteryoda> nice Nalf
<nomasteryoda> what about when you're in Ubuntu?
<Nalf> nomasteryoda: Also.. might you know how to disable bluetooth?
<J_P> hi all
<KittyKat> Mainly for the Upek finger sensor library
<Nalf> nomasteryoda, when I plug it in I notice nothing.. except I can't lsusb.. and it doesn't work to connect me to the internet. :\
<tritium> KittyKat: /usr/lib, if the proper package is installed
<J_P> ﻿how I change of "Sun Mar 15 01:38:53 EDT 2009" to ﻿"Sun Mar 15 01:38:53 BRT 2009" ? I try set in tzselect and set ok to brazil location, but still are EDT.
<nomasteryoda> Nalf, you can turn it off temporarily with "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop"
<nomasteryoda> Nalf, I believe that is a card requiring Ndiswrapper
<Nalf> nomasteryoda, from what I can see when I have the wusb plugged in the computer hangs at starting bluetooth. I saw a thread on the forums that '8.10 works with it right out of the box.' Fail, apparently.:P
<dsdeiz> hi, is it possible to know the size of an app? let's say firefox
<jeeves> anyone on this parsing issue?
<KittyKat> tritium: it's telling me to install the missing libraries, though I dont know where to get them from .
<nomasteryoda> Nalf, check those logs
<Nalf> nomasteryoda, Will do.. booting into ubuntu.. be back shortly.
<sprinkmeier> J_P, tzselect will only tell you which environment variable to set for the shell you're in. Use the GUI tool (system->admin->time and date) to change the system default timezone
<nomasteryoda> look for anything weird
<thienma> quit
<tritium> KittyKat: best guess is libqtgui4 package
<sprinkmeier> dsdeiz, in synaptic, look for column visibility options. one of them should be installed size
<thefeds> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<thefeds> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<thefeds> was found after searching the following locations:
<thefeds> /home/thefeds/Desktop/eclipse/jre/bin/java
<thefeds> java in your current PATH
<FloodBot1> thefeds: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J_P> sprinkmeier: I don't have GUI, how is possible to do this via command line ?
<tritium> !java | thefeds
<ubottu> thefeds: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mjec-not-laptop> jeeves: I know you asked a while ago, but #apache is probably better able to answer your question
<J_P> sprinkmeier: you know ?
<crabgrass> hey guys, i'm having a problem here. mpdscribble is telling me that i can't load libmpd.so.0, but mpd is working right now, so i'm guessing it's installed and working. synaptic says it's working, at least. only problem is that mpdscribble isn't telling me where it's looking for libmpd.so.0 so i can't go off making any symlinks or anything. ideas?
<KittyKat> Thanks, tritium
<thefeds> should I install sun java or gcj java?
<sprinkmeier> J_P, /etc/timezone and /etc/localtime are modified by the GUI tool. one contains a simple string, one is a copy of the relevant zone info file (can't remember where others are kept ATM). I don't know where else info is kept. maybe dkpg --reconfigure ????
<jeeves> mjec-not-laptop, ok, thanks
<J_P> sprinkmeier: yeh. wi will try dpkg --reconfigure tzselect
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, Ya, Vlc, same thing.  Very grainy, and quite slow (like its dropping frames)
<TuTUXG> crabgrass, install libmpd0
<sprinkmeier> J_P, the timezone files are in /usr/share/zoneinfo/. The relevant one is copied to /etc for libc to use.
<crabgrass> TuTUXG: it is installed. that's my problem.
<TuTUXG> crabgrass, that file should be located under /usr/lib/
<doleyb> Why does ubuntu have a package for cvsbook-ja but not in english?
<crabgrass> TuTUXG: ah, i see. had to make a symlink. thanks for the assisst.
<SomePriest> DIFH-iceroot, Granted, the 2D rendering on the desktop is bloody awful too  :)
<crabgrass> aw hell, now it's dying with "fatal: cannot find configuration file"
<sprinkmeier> J_P, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using the Command Line(terminal)
<J_P> sprinkmeier: yeh i get timezone using tzselect and copy it to /etc/timezone and works fine ;-)
<sprinkmeier> J_P, the above link says to run "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata". Seems to work here (8.04)
<Shadow121> TEST
<J_P> sprinkmeier: humm really! That i think work too
<J_P> sprinkmeier: thanks
<MFen> can someone remind me of the name of the software that allows you to script the gnome/X gui, i.e. automate mouse clicks and such?
<MFen> at some point i actually installed it but i can't remember the name and apt-cache search isn't helping me
<MFen> you'd use it, for example, to automatically system test software
<MFen> akin to autoit for windows
<MFen> ah, it was xnee, thanks anyway
<Deodorant> how do i copy colours with text on irssi?
<Deodorant> seems like an obvious function to have
<askvictor> I have /boot on a seperate partition; I've set groot in grub's menu.list, but grub can't find the kernel etc since it's looking for /boot/vmlinuz... in the boot partition rather than just /vmlinuz... - is there a way to configure the automagic kernels thing to not prepend /boot to the kernel path?
<Deodorant> lol
<Dr_Willis> askvictor,  ive seen the trick done befor where  you have a link in the /boot/ partition that links /boot/ to .. (i think) that way /boot/ is actually the / of the boot partiotion :)
<kernel09l> how can i install poweriso
<Dr_Willis> kernel09l,  wine powerisoinstaller.exe
<kernel09l> dr_willis, so i've to install wine first then
<Dr_Willis> kernel09l,  logically.. yes.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kernel09l> then can you pls. point me to install wine first
<kernel09l> thanks
<Dr_Willis> its in the package maanger
<Dr_Willis> or use the latest from the winehq repos
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<fikr> Hi, anyone know application to detect hotspot source (like radar)?
<joetheodd> Hey guys. I mounted up my NTFS partition, opened gparted, unmounted it.. and can't mount it or boot windows. I know I didn't nuke it cause windows will partially boot.. is there any nifty app on the repos to save my stuff?
<stewart_> if i am on a remote server via ssh whats the best way to pull files from my machine to that remote server?
<joetheodd> stewart_: try scp. man scp for usage
<kernel09l> is there a way i can use poweriso without installing wine or extracting .daa files
 * Nalf mutters
<doleyb> kernel09l: do you have the linux version of poweriso?
<kernel09l> doleyb: yes
<doleyb> kernel09l: Um, maybe you need to get  http://poweriso.com/poweriso-1.2.tar.gz
<kernel09l> doleyb: yes i did get it but doesn't work.
<stewart_> if i am on my server do i need to know the ip address of my localmachine to pull files from it? Is there a way for the command to pickup that its the machine that has the incoming ssh command?
<doleyb> kernel09l: oh...
<stewart_> all via scp
<kernel09l> doleyb: i just need to extract .daa files
<doleyb> kernel09l: so how does poweriso fail to do that?
<Ndshacker> this is getting ridiculus
<Ndshacker> Ive reinstalled Ubuntu three times today
<dreamnid> stewart_: I think the answer is no
<sprinkmeier> stewart_, sort of... you could set up a reverse tunnel, then scp to/from ::1 (localhost)
<dreamnid> stewart_: I usually just scp from the machine itself... otherwise you can do a reverse tunnel
<kernel09l> doleyb: when i run it, states: unrecognized parmater
<Azharn> Is there a bash client for downloading torrents? I used to have one on my old fedora box, can't remember what it was called for the life of me. I know it's not rtorrent... that's about it.
<doleyb> kernel09l: well what did you run it with?
<Ndshacker> Ive actually made a aptonnCD disk :|
<yoyit2> how do i get line-in audio to play out my speakers??
<kernel09l> doleyb: i ran "./poweriso filename.daa"
<joetheodd> Hey guys -- I know this is an almost religious question, but ext2/3 for home use?
<doleyb> kernel09l: tryp ./poweriso list filename.daa
<doleyb> joetheodd: ext3
<joetheodd> doleyb, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> joetheodd,  not much reason to not use ext3
<sprinkmeier> joetheodd, ext3. it;s ext2 with journalling, so you really save on fsck on bootup.
<yoyit2> how do i get my line-in to play through my speakers?????????
<kernel09l> doleyb: bad parameter: list
<doleyb> kernel09l: ok then, ./poweriso list filename.daa / -r
<Azharn> Is there a bash client for downloading torrents? I used to have one on my old fedora box, can't remember what it was called for the life of me. I know it's not rtorrent... that's about it.
<doleyb> kernel09l: and I think you later want ./poweriso extract filename.daa / -od /tmp
<doleyb> Azharn: btdownloadcurses
<Azharn> Is that the package name?
<smotchkkiss> can i make an alias that accepts an argument/param?
<doleyb> Azharn: get package either bittorrent or bittornado
<kernel09l> doleyb: file version mismatch.
<smotchkkiss> can i make an alias that accepts an argument/param?  e.g., $ my_alias blah      would result in:   cd path/to/blah
<lfive> ...
<sprinkmeier> smotchkkiss, if in bash, use a function
<smotchkkiss> sprinkmeier: i am in bash. how do make a function?
<doleyb> kernel09l: well idk what to do about the version problem.  Maybe that version of poweriso is old and you should get a newer one.  Maybe your daa is corrupted.  Maybe you should try acetoneteam.org instead
<sprinkmeier> smotchkkiss, been a while... give me a few minutes.
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Azharn> doleyb: after I install the package(s)... how do I use them in bash?
<Azharn> I only have ssh abilities to the box.
<doleyb> Azharn: once they're on, you can type bitdownloadcurses filename.torrent.
<doleyb> Azharn: or try dpkg -L bittornado to see what it's programs are called.
<sprinkmeier> Dr_Willis, smotchkkiss thanks for the link, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/functions.html looks about right
<thefeds> argh ubuntu is shit. 3 year old packages... FAIL
<doleyb> Azharn: the name actually btdownloadcurses, no letter i
<thefeds> I'm uninstalling this piece of crap
<sysdoc> lol
<daliang> hello
<Dr_Willis> demand a refund...
<thefeds> exactly
<thefeds> I'll email mark
<Dr_Willis> have a nice day..
<sysdoc> lol
<smotchkkiss> sprinkmeier: i don't see how to pass arguments into the functions ...
<sprinkmeier> thefeds, I thinks he's on the ISS again... better get an off-planet e-stamp
<daliang> hello, i can't install cowpatty,it's detail in the terminal when i "make"http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/13360
<sprinkmeier> smotchkkiss, IIRC things like $1 work inside bash functions
<smotchkkiss> sprinkmeier: ok testing :)
<thefeds> hey, he can check his email on this ISS
<Azharn> doleyb: thanks a bunch, works perfectly :)
<thefeds> they have computers there
<smotchkkiss> sprinkmeier: gold!
<smotchkkiss> sprinkmeier: thanks a million
<sprinkmeier> smotchkkiss, thank Dr_Willis , he had the link
<daliang> hello, i can't install cowpatty,it's detail in the terminal when i "make"http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/13360
<smotchkkiss> thanks dr willis :)
<Dr_Willis> memorise that guide now
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Nalf> nomasteryoda, are you still around? ^_^
<sprinkmeier> Dr_Willis, "never memorize what you can look up" Einstein
<sprinkmeier> Dr_Willis, I'll definetely bookmark it though :-)
<Dr_Willis> sprinkmeier,  he had a hard time finding his shoes in the morning..  :) also tended to get the wrong feet...
<Nalf> How should I go about reporting/fixing http://pastebin.com/m74ef2d30 ?
<daliang> hello, i can't install cowpatty,it's detail in the terminal when i "make"http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/13360
<Dr_Willis> daliang,  if you put some spaces around the url , it might bne actually clickable in our chat clients :)
<Nalf> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/13360 , for daliang. ;]
<daliang> hello, i can't install cowpatty,it's detail in the terminal when i "make"        http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/13360
 * Nalf chuckles.
<daliang> Dr_Willis:Is that's right?
<Dr_Willis> daliang,  looks like you need some openssl dev files installed.
<Dr_Willis> md5.c:20:25: error: openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory
<MrDudle> i downloaded ubuntu and all i got was a winrar folder
<MrDudle> with an .iso extension
<daliang> but i have installed openssl!
<Nalf> !install | MrDudle
<ubottu> MrDudle: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Dr_Willis> MrDudle,  no you dident.. You got a silly program called winrar that decided it should be the default for iso files...
<MrDudle> ooooooooh
<MrDudle> ty Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> MrDudle,   use a program like imgburn to burn it to cd
<MrDudle> kk
<Dr_Willis> MrDudle,  and write a nasty letter to the rar guys :)
<MrDudle> i thought maybe i got a bad file
<MrDudle> and Nalf
<lstarnes> daliang: what about libssl-dev?
<MrDudle> i've installed ubuntu tons of times
<MrDudle> i've just never had this happen
<FloodBot1> MrDudle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daliang> Dr_Willis:what's kinds of openssl dev files should i install?
<Dr_Willis> You  are  seeing what happens with how windows handles default filetypes. and the programs all try to outdo each other. :)
<sprinkmeier> MrDudle, use MD5sum to check the file is right and/or use mediacheck when you boot off the CD
<Dr_Willis> daliang,  not a clue.. check ghe package manager for 'ssl' and 'dev' and insttall them all perhaps
<lstarnes> daliang: libssl-dev contains the development files (such as headers) for openssl
<Dr_Willis> !find openssl
<ubottu> Found: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, openssl-blacklist, openssl-blacklist-extra (and 18 others)
<mercutio22> I can't compose accents in t kile! i.e. á please help me correct that
<sprinkmeier> daliang, "dpkg --search /usr/include/openssl/md5.h" calims it came from libssl-dev
<daliang> Dr_Willis:thank you very much i will try
<daliang> lstarnes:thank you too
<daliang> sprinkmeier: ok
<Ndshacker> do you guys have suggestions for good programs?
<Nalf> If there is a kernel issue with hardware where do I report it?
<chronographer> hi. I have a prob with keyboard. I use a apple alum. keyboard and it's nice. Just recently the numeric keypad stopped working for numbers. It used to work (clear is numlock) now that do't work... anyone familiar with this?
<chronographer> please help me troubleshoot it
<chronographer> anyone?
<doleyb> chronographer: well, run xev and see if pushing numpad does any text
<Dr_Willis> troube shooting test #1 - try it in the console.. see if all the keys work..
<Dr_Willis> trouble shooting test #2 - try  it on a differnet machine :)
<chronographer> (keysym 0xff7f, Num_Lock)
<chronographer> hmm... output seems correct
<daliang> ubottu:thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<chronographer> but in , for example, gedit. numbers aren't typed.
<Alex_21> Hi, All, I am following https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13899, but I forgot to check my partition table. I am now needing to know the "HDa8" in my case, which is differnt. How can I do this?
<Alex_21> Different
<chronographer> (keysym 0xffb3, KP_3) in xev, but nothing in gedit
<sprinkmeier> Alex_21, pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<Alex_21> I'm still in the installer
<chronographer> works in console too
<chronographer> what next?
<Alex_21> So I have no access to fdisk
<chronographer> it must be gnomes problem?
<jaek_> is there a ppa or repo that has the nvidia beta driver? i'd rather not have to install it manually
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys have a problem with sharing a folder : http://pastebin.com/m811df2a
<sprinkmeier> Alex_21, still loading the link you gave to see what you're up to, _slow_ 'net here :-(
<Alex_21> Ok, thanks
<Alex_21> It is a tricky install
<chronographer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=nvidia
<zapz> guys help me... I can't boot to my Ubuntu... Since I changed the compizfusion settings...
<chronographer> ohletmeinnowjesu: its a permissions problem
<sprinkmeier> Alex_21, try the mount command with "-o ro" (read-only, just in case) with different device until you trip across the right one?
<chronographer> zapz: reconfigure X
<zapz> choronographer how? ive been googling it.... no luck
<chronographer> Dr_Willis: keyboard works fine in console, and xev reports correct keys, how should I fix it in gnome?
<MatthewMPP> I am familiar with linux but new to ubuntu. I have just installed it on my desktop computer and I am impressed with how user friendly it is; however, I can't get ubuntu to mount a cd or dvd.  It just says that there is "no media found".  (Yes, I have a disk in the drive.)  I have googled the issue and it seems to be a common problem, but I could not find the solution on any of the pages I read.  Thx.
<chronographer> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    <- I think
<Alex_21> I don't know what any devices are at the moment
<chronographer> backup your xorg first
<Alex_21> Hmm
<Ndshacker> What device are you looking for?
<zapz> chronographer seems hard, do u have URL's?
<chronographer> zapz: first try "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP
<sprinkmeier> Alex_21, run "mount" to see if you can find any devices mentioned. Then.... guess?
<Ndshacker> Oh, Alex, open up Gparted
<Alex_21> I'm looking for the one I need to mount while following https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13899 . But mine seems different
<chronographer> er...try the above. if it's works, put it back
<chronographer> i mean. if it is WORSE put it back
<anatashinu> hey
<chronographer> that will move your screen settings to a backup and Ubuntu will make new ones (hopefully working new ones)
<anatashinu> i just made a usb startup
<sprinkmeier> Alex_21, the above guide uses /dev/hda implying IDE disks. is the system newer? SATA? should it be /dev/sda?
<Alex_21> Ok, so "Mount" on its own will spit out a list of devices?
<anatashinu> are you supposed to just use by saying try without doing anything to system?
<sprinkmeier> Alex_21, yes, it should
<Ndshacker> Alex: Open up your partition Manager
<Alex_21> I'm still in the installer
<Ndshacker> and you can see in graphical form which drives are what
<Ndshacker> Oh :|
<sprinkmeier> anatashinu, yes, that's a good way to look at Ubuntu w/o changing anything
<Alex_21> And also, It is an IDE disk
<anatashinu> ok
<Ndshacker> when in doubt: Reformat the whole dang thing
<anatashinu> but i already have it installed
<anatashinu> i just want to have ubuntu portable
<mercutio22> I can't type accents in KDE apps. Gnome apps are cool. Can I get some help? It should be easy right?
<Alex_21> I'm trying to find the sixth partition on the IDE Drive
<anatashinu> so is that how i should do it?
<Ndshacker> sda6
<sprinkmeier> Alex_21, what does mount say? do you have fdisk at all?
<Ndshacker> Would be the sixth one on a IDE drive
<Ndshacker> assuming you have one drive
<sprinkmeier> anatashinu, so you installed from USB and want to run the installed version?
<Ndshacker> or its on the first
<anatashinu> no.
<Ndshacker> my pc wont boot from usb ;(
<Alex_21> Unless fdisk is on the Alternate CD, I don't have it
<anatashinu> I made a USB startup using the USB startup tool.
<anatashinu> I just want it to be a portable version of Ubuntu
<Ndshacker> Ah, I hate alternative disks :S
<jimijix1> i have a usb hard drive that i can't safely remove in vista, and i'm unable to mount it in linux because of it, how do i mount it?
<anatashinu> so should I just use the try option?
<Ndshacker> Alex: why do you have 6 partitions?
<Alex_21> I have no choice but to leave the thing as is until I can find the solution
<sprinkmeier> anatashinu, OK, try the 'live' option (i.e. try it without installing). Note that, onse started, you can actually mount/mess up the existing partitions if you try hardenough :-)
<Alex_21> It is a doel boot system
<lulzman> hai everyone
<Ndshacker> still
<anatashinu> ok
<Ndshacker> 6?
<anatashinu> =)
<anatashinu> thanks
<Ndshacker> wait
<Ndshacker> stop!
<FloodBot1> Ndshacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ndshacker> Dual boot?
<Ndshacker> What is the other system?
<Alex_21> Mac OS 9.2.1. See https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13899
<Ndshacker> mmk
<Ndshacker> Im not familiar with Mac
<Ndshacker> But shouldnt you be able to see the partiitions in there?
<chronographer> what software might change gnome recognising my numeric keypad?
<Alex_21> I'm stuck in the Linux installer
<fikr> Hi, how to uninstall an application and all of its setting by using Application->Add/Remove?
<sprinkmeier> Alex_21, can you run mount?
<sugi> if im running a livecd, can i see my harddrive from it?
<chronographer> sugi: yes
<Ndshacker> then :s
<Ndshacker> You may need to hard reboot :s
<Alex_21> Yes, I can run mount
<Ndshacker> Or just try them all
<sugi> chronographer: i can't find it anywhere
<fieldse> fikr I think you want to use package manager to see dependencies and uninstall them all, dunno best answer
<Ndshacker> then run it
<Alex_21> I will
<chronographer> places - computer.
<sugi> chronographer: it's not in /media folder, or within nautilus
<Alex_21> I have to wait for an assistant as the shel in the installer has no text to speech
<Alex_21> Assistance, sorry
<MatthewMPP> I have a question about ubuntu.
<Ndshacker> mmk
<sugi> chronographer: it just show me my two cd drives, and the filesystem *from the livecd*
<chronographer> check in gparted
<Alex_21> You have to mount the local HD
<Alex_21> Lol
<Ndshacker>  mount -l -t type
<Ndshacker> Try that
<Ndshacker> shout show it all including file systems
<Nalf> Can someone see if they know anything about http://pastebin.com/m74ef2d30 ?
<Alex_21> then why include -t type?
<Ndshacker> If you want to search for a specific type
<Ndshacker> I would geuss you would look for raw
<Ndshacker> Since it is a dual boot
<sugi> Ndshacker: who are you talking to?  put their name infront of it.
<fikr> fieldse: oh, is there simpler way??
<Ndshacker> Sugi: ok, sorry
<fieldse> fikr Not sure! Would like to know if you find out though...
<sugi> Ndshacker: no probelm at all :D  it sounds like your helping me :p
<Ndshacker> Alex: when in doubt of a command type man in front of it :)
<Alex_21> Ok, Thanks
<Alex_21> Lol
<Ndshacker> np
<Alex_21> I'll have to wait as I said
<fieldse> fikr there usually is, but finding it sometimes can be more trouble than never knowing, lol
<sugi> chronographer: wow, i think my harddrive got toasted.  ubuntu isn't picking it up.
<Ndshacker> Alex: Well, better to have a "battle plan"
<chronographer> not in gparted? not in fdisk -l ??
<Ndshacker> Sugi: YOur main HDD?
<sugi> chronographer: will do, thanks fo the tip
<Alex_21> Yes, too true. Lol. Why not include TTS on the Sheel durring install?
<sugi> Ndshacker: yea, my main harddrive.  it's not being picked up at all. let me see if my bios can even see it
<Ndshacker> If not, try other disk utilites
<MatthewMPP> Mac uses weird partitions I just messed up an old apple laptop a couple of days ago.
<Ndshacker> Sugi: Once I had a HDD that even the windows installer wouldnt catch, but a bottable partitioner did
<Alex_21> Lol, too true
<chronographer> MatthewMPP: i have been having issues trying to install osx86 lately, usually partition crap. cant boot after install!
<Alex_21> I wish it wasn't an old-world Mac
<Ndshacker> Thats the only type of OS ive never tried :\ OSX
<MatthewMPP> I had the same problem.  I eventually gave up on it.
<Alex_21> It is the best
<Ndshacker> Except I cant run it
<Alex_21> The same problem as who?
<Ndshacker> Me being 14, I dont have money to shell out
<fieldse> >> Greetings all:  Quick call:  Recommendations for favorite IRC servers / channels? (linux, alternative distros, general chat, community)
<chronographer> Ndshacker: try osx86!
<Ndshacker> Naw
<Ndshacker> Ill run it in a virtual PC
<Ndshacker> Not worth Dual booting, just to try it
<Flynsarmy> Somehow flash player disappeared from firefox. how do i get it back again?
<Ndshacker> Fly: go to a flash website and tell it to install
<Alex_21> Thanks all for the help
<Alex_21> Good night
<Ndshacker> Night
<sugi> Ndshacker: i have two pcs. one for linux and one for windows.  my windows computer is a lot older then my linux one.  so you can guess i use my linux one more.  this is problem the main issue, but i don't really keep my window's computer up to date including hte anti-virus software.  i put a file on my comptuer and explorer.exe crahed on me. and kept on crashing.
<Ndshacker> Sugi: That sucks
<MatthewMPP> I could not reboot the apple laptop after installing Debian on it.  It sees the "yaboot" and gives me a command prompt but thats all it does.
<sugi> Ndshacker: so i pop in my linux disc to see if it can see my harddrive. because windows wasn't picking it up.  so i think the window's partiton is trashed.  i doubt my hdd is trashed, but man.  this virus is doing something in
<Ndshacker> Sugi: May I reccomend reformating the whole thing?
<Flynsarmy> Ndshacker, A later version is available in a software channel. should i get the one from adobe website or the one in my software channel?
<ardiansyah> ;;;;;;
<Ndshacker> Fly: Software Channel if you can
<b4chip> hi there. Lets say i have a public IP adress and a domain name, I wish to host myself that domain name. How to do that? I was trying to change the nameservers to my IP but this doen't work.
<Ndshacker> Eh?
<Ndshacker> b4chip: are you asking about hosting a wbsite on your Pc?
<b4chip> Ndshacker: yes
<Ndshacker> b4chip: do you understand the risks?
<b4chip> Ndshacker: do u know how to do it?
<sugi> Ndshacker: oh im going to. ii was having some issues on it before, but like i said, my window's computer is not at the toip of my to-do list.  so i let a lot of things go.   I have nothign important on my MAIN harddrive expect for ONE document. Hahahah and i kid you not. everythign of importance is on my second hdd for the time being is unplugged.  just incase.  if possible I NEED that one document. hahhaha im on a conquest
<zapz> guys how can I disable my COmpiz in Terminal?
<Ndshacker> Sugi
<Ndshacker> There are ways to get it back:
<sugi> Ndshacker: yes sir?
<Ndshacker> Once you can see it, format it but dont reinstall, plug it in to your pc as a secondary, and use a recovery program
<Ndshacker> b4chip: Yes I know how to do it
<Ndshacker> Sugi: It is imperative you dont put anything on it once you get it formatted
<Circs> I'm looking for a PCI wifi card that will work without much hackery in Ubuntu 8.04, any help please? I'd like to stay with linksys
<sugi> Ndshacker: oh i know. if i need to i can use data recover programs.  but I have to say i wasn't planning on spending the rest of my weeken fixing my crapping window's partition
<Ndshacker> :D
<mgolisch> format it?
<mgolisch> why that?
<Ndshacker> Eh?
<sugi> Ndshacker: im thinking about dbanning the partition after getting that file.  have you hard of this?
<Ndshacker> Because he has a dterimental virus
<mgolisch> oh i see
<Ndshacker> Sugi: I cant say I have, sorry, im only 14 after all :)
<sugi> Ndshacker: hahah you should look into.  im pretty sure it's unix based. but please for the love of everything holy, don't hold me to it.
<Ndshacker> Sugi: From what I see on google, wait until after you get the file back. It looks like its a massive type of Data Eraser :s
<hwsmsm> 1122222
<Ndshacker> And after a good Gutman, you aint getting that file back
<fieldse> sugi
<fieldse> sugi: your issue: you have virus took out windows pc, you want to recover 1 file but don't want to spend weekend on it, right?
<sugi> Ndshacker: yes it is.  it's very good for makign sure those nasty virus won't come back.  if anythign a reformat, which I have never had the personal of having one. this being my second virus of reasonable damage
<sugi> fieldse: yes sir
<rideback> hello all
<Ndshacker> Sugi: Considering Linux's virus capabilities, I think You can risk plugging it in BEFORE Dbanning it
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<Ndshacker> but back up all your files just incase
<rideback> i'm trying to compile but i get
<rideback> checking for gcc... gcc
<rideback> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<rideback> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<FloodBot1> rideback: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fieldse> @sugi - I had to recover fragged XP install, which is how I got into linux (this month).  I got a ubuntu recovery disk, had ALL kinds of goodies, so I was able to back up files
<sugi> i would like to address everyone on this matter, i am sorry for my poor english and grammer issues. let me know if i am unclear on specialize topic
<Reidy> Can I get some technical help from someone please?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> can some one explain to me the difference between owner, group & users fields within the permissions field for a given file/folder?
<Ndshacker> Sugi: I hadnt even noticed, honestly
<Nephilus> I to need help
<sugi> Ndshacker: good good, i did, but if i am the only one. then thats oh kay.
<mgolisch> ohletmeinnowjesu: whats unclear about those?
<Nephilus> When I open sites that require flash such as youtube or pandora I get a black-gray screen instead of the vid etc. Any ideas?
<fieldse> @sugi - get a linux recovery disk, you should be able to boot and see your windows files, back it up onto a floppy/usb, then: format/reinstall.  Shouldn't take you more than a couple hours
<Ndshacker> oh: Owner is the absolute master, you set it via command line with the chown commands, Groups are so that more than one person can have the same priveleges without setting each one manually, users are for one persons priveleges
<grant2823> I've got a problem with wine: when I run a program nothing happens. Here's the pastebin for running it from the command line
<grant2823> http://pastebin.com/d22186f0f
<tarokun> anyone knows any decent file hosters?
<sugi> fieldse: i have recover programs on windows and trouble shooting, reformatting softwae on both windows and linux so either is fine by me.  if you have any pesonal picks please share with me those goodies applications you used in ubuntu's OS
<mgolisch> you cant set multiple user permissiions anyways
<Nephilus> Is there a server for linux mint? lol
<mgolisch> unless you enable acls
<Reidy> I'm trying to figure out why my download speeds for updating and such are super slow. Anyone have any ideas? I've checked my internet, reset the router and modem, and nothing is improving..
<mgolisch> which shouldnt be by default
<fieldse> @nephilus what version flash you using? and what browser? (firefox i assume?)
<quibbler> ohletmeinnowjesu: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fieldse> @sugi sure, one sec
<rideback> any one
<rideback> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Nephilus> Fieldse: firefox and the newest flash
<fieldse> @sugi coffee break but will find link to recovery disk
<magnetron> !mint | Nephilus
<ubottu> Nephilus: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Ndshacker> may I reccomend OphCrack?
<pseudomorph> does anyone know why the installer for 8.10 won't see my hdd even though it boots fine and can be seen in parted magic etc
<ohletmeinnowjesu> quibbler: thnx
<fieldse> @nephilus make sure you've got flash 10 plugin on firefox. reinstall if need be, that did it for me
<Ndshacker> Sugi: I use knoppix
<sugi> fieldse: Ndshacker:  about half the time, my windows computer freeeze at the logo splash screen of the bios, and the over half it loggs into windows, but then bluue screens.  I have notice this same blue screen issue while trying to scan with my anti-virus apllication either in safe mode or normal user of windows
<Nephilus> Okay I'll try that
<Ndshacker> Sugi: Get rid of that windows install, it sounds like its fubared
<Reidy> Anyone for me?
<zapz> guys how can I disable my COmpizfusion in Terminal?
<sprinkmeier> Reidy, are you using the closest/fastest repos?
<Ndshacker> sugo Apt-get remove Compiz compiz-core
<Ndshacker> *sudo
<Ndshacker> ignore the caps >.<
<grant2823> I'm having trouble running programs with wine. Here's the error: http://pastebin.com/d22186f0f
<Reidy> Just installed Ubuntu after Vista wouldn't go back on, go figure, so repos has something to do with servers or something?
<sugi> Ndshacker: i broke my linux cherry with KDE, but found my true love with gnome. if XFCE can get their act together and get some of those "duh" feature working, i would commit to xfce in a second.  actually i always have a both GUI installed :D
<magnetron> !wine | grant2823
<ubottu> grant2823: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<zapz> what does it do > deleting my compiz?
<RickZilla> Having a really tough time getting sound out of audacity in ubuntu. I installed lame, and I get sound just fine in other apps. Tried different combinations of output devices in preferences, but still no luck. Any ideas of what to check for next?
<Ndshacker> yes
<zapz> what does it do > deleting my compiz? Ndshacker
<sprinkmeier> Reidy, yes. they're mirrors of the official packages. Use Synaptic properties to find/set the closest one
<Ndshacker> That will uninstall it
<lstarnes> zapz: that will remove compiz's packages
<zapz> whhhaaa... okay I'll just download it again.....
<Ndshacker> If you want to be specific :|
<ninsei> anyone know of a good tutorial on using SLI in Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> zapz: it may be safer to just disable it rather than removing it complerely
<lstarnes> *completely
<zapz> I can't boot to my ubuntu since I change a settings in my compiz
<zapz> hahahhahah.... whhhaaa I already did
<Ndshacker> hahaha
<fieldse> aha! sugi: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<sugi> Ndshacker: fieldse:  darn I have this file backed on my on linux computer, but I am unsure if it's updated. this is starting to bug me now. and my windows computer is havign some sort of heart-attacking
<Reidy> @ Sprinkmeier: So I just go into System > Synaptic Package Manager > ?? Then what?
<sugi> fieldse: thank you sir. i am browsing it now
<zapz> lstarnes in case I want to disable it... what should i do?
<sprinkmeier> Reidy, settings, repositories, click on "download from"
<Ndshacker> sugi: if you have it backed up, try the link he gave you, and save that
<Ndshacker> then you can marge them if the file is corrupted
<sugi> Ndshacker: fieldse: now my computer is telling me that there is now such harddrive to load the OS off of. nice
<Ndshacker> *merge
<Ndshacker> that srsly sucks
<fieldse> @sugi: lol! haha... yeah.  Just boot up with that CD.. or hell, you don't really even need to use a recovery CD, honestly. but boot up with CD on windows machine, mount windows HD. won't take 30 mins if you're lucky
<Ndshacker> I reinstall Ubuntu in under an hour
<Ndshacker> So this should take no time at all
<sugi> fieldse: this website and recover application is only directed towards GNU/UNIX base OS correct?
<zapz> lstarnes in case I want to disable it... what should i do?
<Arelis_> Hello people. I am about to install Ubuntu onto my mac mini, but the automatic partition tool didn't quite work so well so i used manual partitioning. However what partitions should i add? I have a swap partition of 4GB, now what?
<Ndshacker> Arelis, thatw ay to much swap
<lstarnes> zapz: give me a few minutes to find that out please
<Arelis_> Ndshacker: i have 2GB of RAM
<Ndshacker> If you have a half decent amount of ram 51 2 mb, you only need 1 gb
<Ndshacker> The nyou prob dont need any
<Ndshacker> butgo with 1
<Arelis_> "The size of your swap should be equal to twice your computer's physical 	RAM for up to 2 GB of physical RAM. For physical RAM above 2 GB, the 	size of your swap should be equal to the amount of physical RAM above 2 	GB. The size of your swap should never less than 32 MB.       "
<Arelis_> "Using this basic formula, a system with 2 GB of physical RAM would 	have 4 GB of swap, while one with 3 GB of physical RAM would have 5 GB 	of swap.       "
<Ndshacker> That is a lie
<Ndshacker> suck a horrid lie
<Ndshacker> *such
<fieldse> @sugi yes, directe for linux.  doesn't matter... if you can boot up, you can recover your file, then reformat/reinstall. Best solution unless you have a hard drive full of important info that you have to save
<Arelis_> Ndshacker: Would having a too big swap partition hurt?
<Ndshacker> That is a flawed formula, if I have 8 GB of ram, I sure as hell dont need 10 Gb of swap
<Ndshacker> no
<Ndshacker> but 3 GB of extra swap is just stupid :\
<Arelis_> Okay, i'll just keep it 4GB then. But after the swap partition, what else do i need to add?
<fieldse> @sugi: You could try to recover system with antivirus, but ... why go through the effort?
<Ndshacker> A Ext3 Filesystem mounted at /
<quibbler> zapz: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574092
<Arelis_> What about /boot?
<Ndshacker> that will be the install partition
<Ndshacker> no need for anything else
<sprinkmeier> Arelis_, the "double RAM" rule is from the time before people got too impatient to actually use swap. these days if you're using swap, get more RAM. As for other partitions, just a single / will do. More partitions than that is for servers, not laptops.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> quibbler: thanks for the link, i now know how to change permissions for groups/owners...but I still dont know the difference between them
<fieldse> @sugi It worked enough to save my windows machine data
<zapz> thanks
<ohletmeinnowjesu> quibbler: how do i check the current user/group list?
<ninsei> Does anyone else here run SLI in Ubuntu?
<sprinkmeier> ohletmeinnowjesu, run "id"
<Ndshacker> system > administration >users and groups
<Arelis_> I want to create a /home partition. What size should / be?
<sugi> fieldse: downloading it right now. hahha i didn't know there was a wget for windws base OS.  i Would love that feature in my dos command prompt
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: Thanks
<Ndshacker> wget is an extra download :)
<pseudomorph> ok, scrollback doesn't seem to be working so sorry if someone answered this. Does anyone have an idea why I cannot see my primary hdd in the ubuntu partition tool when installing?
<zapz> guys how about this I cant set my Visual effects to normal.... "it said that Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<sprinkmeier> Arelis_, I wouldn't. Just make / take up all the space. add /boot if the installer thinks you should (100M should be plenty)
<lstarnes> zapz: did you remove compiz?
<zapz> yup
<hateball> Arelis_: 10GB should be well enough for /, the rest for /home
<Ndshacker> O.O
<lstarnes> zapz: you will need to reinstall compiz for that to work
<sugi> Ndshacker: fieldse:  darn, my bios can not see the hard drive all together.  this will cause some problems
<bn43> zapz: what graphics card do you have?
<Ndshacker> yeah :s
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: 10GB.. I don't think that would be enough for all the applications
<Ndshacker> hell no
<fieldse> Hey! @ Everyone re: Swapfile partition not really necessary unless you're using hibernate / sleep, right? It seems a waste of a primary partition. Is there an alternative?
<zapz> okay.... Im using intel.. blah graphics card
<Ndshacker> Fieldse: go with 1 gb
<Ndshacker> unless you have 4 gb or greater
<sugi> fieldse: the swap partition??/
<fieldse> lol @zapz
<Ndshacker> I personaly never hit swap, but my firefox is tweaked to the max :)
<Dr_Willis> fieldse,  You could make a swap file if you want.. but a partition is more effficient
<sugi> fieldse: you think it's a waste of hard drive space if your not using a sleep funcation?  is this what oyu are asking?
<zapz> whhhaaaa...
<zapz> at least I booted into my ubuntu
<doleyb> fieldse: swap partition is not for suspending during power-off.  It is so a program which runs out of RAM can keep going.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> so how do i chmod a certain file to be available to only a certain type of users?
<Ndshacker> Sugi: Hes asking for alternatives,
<bn43> Ndshacker: how have you tweaked ur firefox?  I sometimes have firefox using 300mb ram at a time!
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: So a /home partition would cause problems?
<Ndshacker> bn43: lol
<sugi> Ndshacker: ahhhh i see.
<Ndshacker> bn43: mine uses 65 mb and runs faster than most :)
<koshari> ohletmeinnowjesu you may mean chown
<fieldse> @sugi, dr_willis, ndshacker - I mean, I have 3 partitions already on my HD, so if I didn't have to use a partition for swapfile, it would be useful to me to have a 4th partition free
<sprinkmeier> Arelis_, my / is 100G and it's half full, I do a lot of stuffing around, storing backups etc. I have a user junk partition (730G). partitioning before knowing exactly how big each partition should be  will jsut ause problems later.
<bn43> Ndshacker: how??
<Ndshacker> Theres a guide
<fieldse> @doleyb I was reading that it was necessary for sleep function though.. is this incorrect?
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: Yes, but i don't have any good tools for backupping
<zapz> so in installing compiz ..... I should type = Apt-get install Compiz compiz-core .... ayt?
<bn43> give!
<sugi> Ndshacker: fieldse:  I may take a break on this, as I might be more willing to tweak and fix this issue tomorrow hahahhaha. but i am still downloading this unix base recover software and going to see if i can at least get my computer to see my hard drive.
<Ndshacker> Search google for "Speed up firefox, ABout:config"
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: A /home partition seems convenient to me. However, i want to keep installing applications
<n2diy> ohletmeinnowjesu: make the file available to the "group,
<fieldse> @sugi lol ... ah, yeah good luck
<Dr_Willis> zapz,  linux is case SeNeSeTiVe :) be sure to get the case CorrEct
<sprinkmeier> Arelis_, tar and an external drive is all you need. actually, backuppc is _fantastic_, I'l look into it.
<Ndshacker> Sugi: seey a man
<lstarnes> zapz: no, sudo apt-get install compiz
<Ndshacker> I use keep
<fieldse> @sugi : It will work, no worries
<sugi> Ndshacker: fieldse: im not done yet. but i just letting you know i may throw the tower in soon (real soon) hahhahaha
<zapz> okay
<fieldse> lol
<Ndshacker> hahaha
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: Oh, yeah, true, i DO have the tools. An external drive. I didn't use it to backup my mac, because time machine wipes the filesystem off the external drive and it's loaded full with stuff i may not delete.
<quibbler> ohletmeinnowjesu: user@host:/home/user$ sudo chown tux:penguins foobar
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: thanks :)
<sprinkmeier> Arelis_, as I said, you can add a home partition, but if you guess wrong on how big it should be then you're either wasting disk-space or limiting what you can in stall or both. I don;t bother with a seperate /home these days.
<Ndshacker> skype uses more than firefox O.O
<Nalf> http://pastebin.com/m74ef2d30  -- my wireless usb adapter... any ideas on how to fix
<zapz> installing... :D thanks to the community
<Ndshacker> how can I disable Nautilus? <---- is it necesary?
<Reidy> So, my download speeds have yet to improve. I've tried repository servers from my own state, and now I'm on some random one. I need any help I can get. My speeds are downloading at an average of 25-30kb/s..
<n2diy> sprinkmeier: how do you backup your stuff without /home?
<Ndshacker> ouch
<Reidy> My internet is not the problem, it is just fine...
<lstarnes> Ndshacker: if you disable nautilus and you use gnome, you will not be able to browse files or have a desktop background
<fieldse> @ndshacker, sugi - lol at "throw in the tower"... I think that's a new spin on the old phrase, but highly appropriate
<Ndshacker> Istarnes: Its worth 50 b :p
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: Okay. Now i have these partitions: /dev/sda1 (EFI (Mac boot partition)), /dev/sda2 (HFS+ (Mac partition)), /dev/sda3 (SWAP), /dev/sda4 (Ext3 (/)). Is this okay? And if i continue, will this overwrite my mac's MBR?
<Ndshacker> *mb
<Ndshacker> It might
<Dr_Willis> macs have a mbr?
<Ndshacker> but I doubt it
<Dr_Willis> i thought the efi stuff dident work that way
<lstarnes> Ndshacker: gnome is rather notorious for being somewhat bloated (and your font confuses lowercase L with uppercase i)
<Ndshacker> Yeah :s
<sugi> fieldse: im glad you got that pun, i thought it was a little corn :p
<Ndshacker> it ses more than firefox ;(
<fieldse> sugi lol.... wasn't sure if it was a japanification or an intention pun, but my hat's off to you
<pseudomorph> Sorry if someone answered this. Does anyone have an idea why I cannot see my primary hdd in the 8.10 partition tool when installing? The drive boots fine and shows up in 7.04 and parted magic
<rideback> hello again  i really need help my gcc isnt working
<lstarnes> rideback: in what way is it not working?
<sprinkmeier> Arelis_, I've never played with a max, you're on your own :-)
<rideback> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Arelis_> sprinkmeier: It seems i skipped a very important step. I need to reboot for that. Bye. (Maybe i'll be back for more support)
<lstarnes> rideback: install build-essential
<rideback> i'll try
<sprinkmeier> n2diy, I use backuppc to do all my backups and occasionally copy the tarballs to an external drive
<Ndshacker> I use AptonCd once a week
<Ndshacker> so that I can reinstall at any time
<n2diy> sprinkmeier: have you ueed sbackup?
<Reid1> Anyone know how to fix my download speeds?
<Ndshacker> you can tweak some files
<Ndshacker> but I dont know if You should do that :)
<sprinkmeier> n2diy, no. link? gotta go run an errand, back in a while
<ohletmeinnowjesu> quibbler: ok, well heres my situation whenever I try to share a folder on my ntfs partition using rightclick-share I get this : http://pastebin.com/m6112c63b . Im wondering if
<ohletmeinnowjesu> 1. I need to sudo edit the smb.conf file to allow general access (like it suggests) or
<ohletmeinnowjesu> 2. "Chown" the directory to my account from root and then try re-sharing it again
<koshari> Ndshacker partimage and rsync are prolly a little more practical than aptoncd, aptoncd only backs up deb packages,
<Ndshacker> :s
<Ndshacker> Probably, but I only need my Deb files
<ninsei> anybody know anything about running SLI video cards in Linux?
<koshari> ohletmeinnowjesu depends on the dir/file what are the current permissians,
<Ndshacker> Everything else is stored on Flash Drives, or External Harddrives
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: rwx for root & root
<Ndshacker> sudo su
<zapz> guys another....stupid question of mine, how do I start the ubuntu, when I am in terminal .... STARTX wont start the ubuntu
<Ndshacker> just go up and hit Resume :)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> zapz: start xwin ?
<lstarnes> zapz: you already have ubuntu started, just not the desktop environment.  Try running sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<wyatt-ch> what do you mean start ubuntu?zapz
<zapz> start ubuntu.... I hit the ctrl+alt+f7 now I want to go back
<lstarnes> zapz: try ctrl+alt+f1
<koshari> ohletmeinnowjesu what about groups
<zapz> nothing happens.... ctrl+alt+f1
<jim_p> hi people
<bn43> zapz: try ctrl+alt+f7
<zapz> still in terminal mode ..... after ctrl+alt+f1
<zapz> thats it!
<koshari> Ndshacker if you dont want to muck round with optical dics you can make a personal repo.
<sugi> Ndshacker: are you still on within this channel?
<Ndshacker> yes
<Ndshacker> Personal repo?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: ?
<jim_p> today i thought i can act brave and install atis drivers from the .run file they provide. bad idea. when i move my windows or scroll, i get ripples and this is some error in dmesg >>    http://pastebin.com/d61571ebf   any ideas are welcome
<Ndshacker> how do I do that?
<sugi> Ndshacker: i think i have the most recent back of that file
<Ndshacker> great!
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       0 2008-06-02 13:44 uoastuff
<Ndshacker> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: thats what I get when I ls the parent directory of the folder I wanna samba-share
<sugi> Ndshacker: i think i am ready to reformat. or double check everything.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: think that means owner = root, group = root & their rw perm is rwx
<gert_> Hello
<Ndshacker> have fun
<koshari> ohletmeinnowjesu you seem to have read write and exe permissians for root, groups and others so i cant se it being a permissians issue,
<Ndshacker> i have to reboot soon
<n2diy> I have a Seagate 80m hdd that came out of an HP Pavillion 734n, and it is labeled as an OEM drive. I can't get it to play with Ubuntu, it keeps crashing the installer.I like to low level format it, but the ms-dos debug commands I'm used to using, don't work in gdb, ideas?
<SomePriest> I can click and drag a window very fast about the screen, and the redraw rate is very high.  But when I scroll a fairly small webpage in firefox (using the mousewheel for instance), the scroll speed is bloody awful and a bit chuggy.  What can cause this?
<SomePriest> Is FF for Linux just nasty slow?
<extuser> n2diy: can you boot up the livecd?  the ubuntu livecd has gparted on it.
<koshari> SomePries not here
<Ndshacker> FF on linux can be slow
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: right but (assuming i interpreted the ls-l o/p right that is) the only people that have rwx authorizations are 1. the owner = root 2.People in the group = root....im trying to share the folder while logged in a different account
<quibbler> ohletmeinnowjesu:  sudo chown root:user$ foobar
<Ndshacker> Luckily we are getting Google Chrome soon
<Ndshacker> So just suck it up for a bit :)
<rideback> dependeci is driving me crazy !!
<mantis_> Hi guys. I'm trying to set up a fileserver using samba. It's just for my home network. I'd like clients to _not_ be asked for passwords. So far, clients can see the server, but the server continues to ask for passwords.
<n2diy> extuser: tried that, no luck.
<mantis_> And idea how I can drop the password requirement ?
<SomePriest> Ndshacker, This is on a freshly installed Ubuntu box...  But its NASTY, makes me want to install Windows again.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> quibbler: whats that do?
<rideback> i'm installing build-essential but it has alot of dependeci
<JackPhil> can i put username/password into a openvpn client  config file
<extuser> n2diy: no luck what? won't boot the livecd?
<Ndshacker> O.O that bad?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> quibbler: change all ownership to my login?
<JackPhil> so i can auto login the remote server
<rideback> what can i do?
<Ndshacker> check yoour internet speed?
<SomePriest> JackPhil, Just cache the passphrase at client-side.
<n2diy> rideback: install with synaptic.
<SomePriest> Ndshacker, Me?
<Ndshacker> yes you
<koshari> ohletmeinnowjesu others has read write exe permissans as well as group and owner, others is everyone else.
<SomePriest> Ndshacker, A solid 6 Mbps
<JackPhil> SomePriest, could you tell me how to do?
<koshari> ohletmeinnowjesu effectively its been cmod 777ed
<Ndshacker> wow
<rideback> n2diy how?
<n2diy> extuser: tried that, no luck, with gparted.
<SomePriest> Ndshacker, But I'm talking about scrolling of pages that are downloaded.
<koshari> chmod
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: then why cant I share it?
<n2diy> rideback: are you in X, or at a command line?
<Ndshacker> I would say uninstall and reinstall firefox
<rideback> the problem is their in synaptic
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: http://pastebin.com/m63424fe4
<rideback> i've try both
<Ndshacker> But im 99% sure you cant in Linux
<SomePriest> Ndshacker, Depends what the client machine is running.  If its a Windows box, for example, you can use pageant (http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html).
<drecon> anyone any idea why I get a failed to mount error plugging in my usb?
<quibbler> ohletmeinnowjesu: foobar is the file root: is group  user% is th3 user you want to have use the file
<SomePriest> Ndshacker, I'm sure there is a *nix equiv, never had the pleasure though.
<n2diy> rideback: did you try apt-get?
<rideback> yes
<quibbler> ohletmeinnowjesu: do chown --help and read
<extuser> n2diy: does gparted complain? erorr message? or does it act like it's formatting without issues.
<SomePriest> Ndshacker, Can't what in Linux?
<Ndshacker> Uninstall  Firfox
<SomePriest> Also, I note that DVD's are very grainy in VLC, but VLC plays DivX files with great clarity.
<quibbler> ohletmeinnowjesu: do chown --help and read  if you want file & directories use chown -hR
<koshari> ohletmeinnowjesu i suspect it may be a ntfs permissians thing, can you share a parent and symlink the folder from there?
<n2diy> extuser: I don't remember, let give it a try now. Hardy, Dapper, and I, have been arguing with this drive for two days now.
<SomePriest> Who was it that said Linux is getting Chrome soon?  I hope they're not holding their breath  :)
<bn43> SomePriest: have u installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<extuser> n2diy: keep in mind that when you run gparted you can "expand" the details section of the dialog that shows when it's working. if you expand it enough you'll get the actual command line tools and parameters (and maybe errors too?)
<SomePriest> bn43, Why?
<bn43> SomePriest: installs all necessary codecs for media play
<bn43> among other things
<SomePriest> bn43, I can play DVDs, they just look grainy and slightly oversaturated.  DivX files look wonderful though.
<rideback> n2diy
<rideback> can i post the return of command apt-get
<Ndshacker> Don't worry, Im back :)
<n2diy> extuser: gparted shows the drive as 74.5g, with 1.3g in use.
<n2diy> rideback: use pastebin
<n2diy> ! pastebin | rideback
<ubottu> rideback: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<extuser> n2diy: so what's the issue, you want to do a low level format of the entire drive and you can't. i lost perspective as to what the original issue is. soory.
<fieldse> neat
<jim_p> today i thought i can act brave and install atis drivers from the .run file they provide. bad idea. when i move my windows or scroll, i get ripples and this is some error in dmesg >>    http://pastebin.com/d61571ebf   any ideas are welcome
<n2diy> extuser: I can't install Ubuntu on the drive, it crashes the installer. And I'm suspect of the 1.3 gig that is in use, what is using it?
<SomePriest> jim_p, I'm spent the last two hours playing with ubuntu's fglrx, ati's binary from their site, ati's binary from the 3rd party installer, and I think the performance of them all is bloody terrible.
<tavish> ia ma having problem with my sound, there are no devices in preferences->sound. but asoundconf list gives my sound card intel. and alsactl names gives nothing
<jim_p> SomePriest, well i agree with it, but i cant have radeon on my 3850
<jim_p> :(
<extuser> n2diy: shouldn't matter. if the hdd is functioning ok, and gparted can access it, it should be able to wipe all partitions and recreate them.
<hypernewbie> Hi guys, I'm back with KDE 3 and all my problems solved!
<wolter> hey hypernewbie, you were having problems with kde4?
<hypernewbie> Can anyone help me get my wg111v2 wireless dongle working?
<extuser> n2diy: i have had isues with hard rives that are not getting adequate power.  but that is usually with usb2ide powered hard drives and usually only with hdd's >200GB
<hypernewbie> wolter: yeh, my problem WAS kde4 ;)
<wolter> hypernewbie, heh, why? why is kde3 better? (iam a gnome user)
<hypernewbie> (yes for wg111v2 i tried the ndiswrapper solution
<hypernewbie> wolter: i dont want start KDE4 bashing, so its personal preference, and not wanting KDE Vista Ultimate
<jim_p> SomePriest, what gpu are you on?
<wiggles> hi
<wolter> hypernewbie, pm
<n2diy> extuser: ok, I'm on a desktop, so power shouldn't be an issue. In gparted, I just selected the partition, and deleted it, but, gparted isn't responding.
<wiggles> anyone got a oneliner for those who have apache installed, and wanna code php/mqsql ?
<SomePriest> jim_p, x850 xt
<jim_p> SomePriest, you can use the radeon driver and still have 3d i think, dont complain :P
<SomePriest> jim_p, Its the slow 2D that I'm worried about  :)
<jim_p> SomePriest, slow in 2d? as in...?
<extuser> n2diy: doesn't sound good. i'd leave it for a while.... maybe it's busy. but if it is actually locked up, then maybe there's a driver issue, or maybe the hdd itself is having errors
<SomePriest> jim_p, Or maybe what I'm seeing is as good is can be provided under Linux.  Not sure.  I seem to recall Fedora was much fater.
<SomePriest> jim_p, As in slow redrawing of text when windows are moved or scrolled.
<CosmiChaos> Has anybody a conclusion on how to block these russian porn-spammers that write me everyday from 3 new numbers in pidgin???
<n2diy> extuser: ok, It wiped the partition, now I'm going to create an ext3 partition.
<extuser> n2diy: i'd delete all partitions and all logical volumes.
<jim_p> SomePriest, i have that scrolling problem in ff too
<SomePriest> jim_p, and DVDs look terrible, but that must be the DVD decoders fault I suppose.
<extuser> n2diy: is ALL partitions and logical volumes deleted (the entire hdd unallocated)?
<jim_p> SomePriest, dunno :(
<n2diy> extuser: Yes, only on partition exsisted, and now I partitioned as ext3
<n2diy> on/one
<tavish> hi, there are no devices in preferences->sound. but 'asoundconf list' gives my sound card intel. and 'alsactl names' gives nothing.
<Ascavasaion> How do I play MP3s on smb/computername/share/ on a local machine?  When I queue remote MP3s via Konqueror smb://etc/etc/ it plays the first song and then stops.
<SomePriest> Is there an easy way to drop to run level 3, then back to 5 (or otherwise restarting X) when changes have been made?  `init` doesn't seem to exist in Ubunutu?
<extuser> n2diy: ok.  if i remember correct, you want to install ubuntu onto it?  if so, the installer should be able to continue.
<pseudomorph> Does anyone have an idea why I cannot see my primary hdd in gparted in 8.10 when installing (desktop, alt and mint)? The drive boots fine and shows up in 7.04 and parted magic live cds.
<druggz> i installed php5-mysql
<n2diy> extuser: yes. I've applied the changes, and it has deleted the partition, and is now finished creating the new one. And again, 1.3g is listed as in use, what the heck is using 1.3g, on a freshly partitioned drive?
<druggz> i ran apt-get install php5-mysql mysql-client php5
<druggz> and my php files are not being interpreted
<extuser> n2diy: maybe your bios or mobo doesn't support the entire 80GB? just an idea.
<shirish> druggz did you see the php conf files
<joetheodd> Are the broadcom wifi drivers supported on 64bit or should I use 32bit?
<n2diy> extuser: Bios sees it as an 80g drive. I suspect I have a hidden OEM partition, that is why I want to low level format the drive.
<shirish> durggz may be you have to uncoment the line which includes mysql lines
<SomePriest> Anyone else notice that with ATI's binary drivers, VLC will play movies (DVD or DivX), but the video will be black, and only the audio is correct?
<n2diy> extuser: Got an idea, I think I'll manually config the drive in bios, rather than using auto, maybe that will work?
<SomePriest> ...and you can correct that using X11 Video Output, but then it drops frames like crazy  :)
<sprinkmeier> joetheodd, try the live CDs?
<SomePriest> Maybe the message is, "Don't buy ATI"  :)
<joetheodd> sprinkmeier, internet's slow, and i'm out of blanks.
<zapz> ATI sucksss..
<SomePriest> zapz, Well, on benchmarks they do very well.  Its only in the Linux world that they suck  :)
<SomePriest> To be fair
<zapz> but still
<extuser> n2diy: not sure how used to bios setting you are, but just in case you aren't a bios pro, make sure you write down all the current setting exactly. it might save you a huge headache later.
<extuser> n2diy: an easy way to test for the bios theory would be to install it onto another desktop computer and boot up the livecd on that computer and see if has the same issues.
<extuser> n2diy: good luck with your hdd, i have to go. cheers.
<n2diy> extuser: fine business, this isn' mission critical stuff, I salvaged the HP box, and after no luck getting that to work, pulled the drive, and I'm using it in my test box. It has the same issues, regardless of which box it is in..73
<adante> hi
<PerJ> Anyone with Xserver problems after upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty ?
<adante> when i pull the cable out of my computer it loses ip and doesn't restore it when i plug it back in
<adante> how can i make it so it will automatically try to reacquire an ip?
<qdb> hello. i have tried to install ubuntu 8.04 dvd
<qdb> it said
<sprinkmeier> adante, it sometimes takes a while, how long do you wait ?
<quibbler> PerJ: question regarding Jaunty should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<adante> sprinkmeier: it doesn't restore after about 20 hours
<qdb> only sda(0,0,0), none partitions of it
<PerJ> quibbler: ok, thank you
<adante> sprinkmeier: only time i have gotten it up is when i re-run dhclient from the computer
<SOIER> hi there, can anybody tell where the packages  locates after apt-get installation
<qdb> when i have entered it, also no inner partitions, said "if you continue, we will write partition table! you are going to use the whole disk!"
<sprinkmeier> adante, ok... that shouldbe enough time :-) HAL should be telling the system that the eth carrier is back up and should re-start DHCP. what does ethtool say before/during/after unplug?
<lstarnes> SOIER: dpkg -L packagename
<qdb> though sda really has soamething like sda1, sda2, sda5, sda6
<B3z3rk3r> sda0 normally
<sprinkmeier> qdb, sounds like it's offering to wipe all those partitons for you
<Guest773> hello
<SOIER> lstarnes: I was trying to install some stuff using apt-get but it's broked because of full disk. Can I delete all this stuff uploaded on my pc. Is it still here on my disk ???
<Guest773> I am having a strange problem. all the flash movies/youtube etc are having sound but any player like rythembox or vlc is not having sound
<lstarnes> SOIER: how big is your disk?
<Ascavasaion> Nevermind... turns out I had to change the Windows sharename to the remote machine's IP in the /etc/fstab.  It used to work, but ja... thrill.
<msh> ﻿I am having a strange problem. all the flash movies/youtube etc are having sound but any player like rythembox or vlc is not having sound
<SOIER> 7GB :)
<sprinkmeier> msh, look in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<quibbler> qdb: what had you installed on sda0?
<lstarnes> SOIER: you should most likely be using a bigger disk
<qdb> sda0? i mean sda0 saying sda1 , i think
<qdb> windows
<SOIER> lstarnes: now the question is : how to find this packages i was downloading before and remove ???
<quibbler> qdb: and do you want to keep it?
<qdb> yes
<qdb> there are also ext3 partition
<qdb> and swap
<qdb> mandriva was there
<msh> sprink: what to look there?
<lstarnes> SOIER: dpkg -l can list all installed packages
<ubd> can this device run ubuntu : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2
<qdb> but the installer like has not seen them
<quibbler> qdb: and do you do you have only the one drive?
<sprinkmeier> msh, that;s where downloaded .deb's love before they;re installed.
<zapz> guys who among you, uses Wireshark? I cant choose an interface...
<qdb> yes
<Dreamglider> SOIER, you can scroll the terminal commands by using the up/down key
<sprinkmeier> s/love/live/ :-)
<qdb> it is ot my computer
<qdb> not
<lstarnes> zapz: you may need to run it as root
<SOIER> lstarnes: as I said it has downloaded but not installed. As i understand it's locating on my pc, somewhere on tmp but not installed
<qdb> i am not there now
<quibbler> qdb: do you wish to install ubuntu in place of mandiva
<qdb> yes
<zapz> Istarnes How? can I run it as root..... ?
<sprinkmeier> SOIER,  look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ (ok, looks liek I sent that to the wrong person last time)
<SOIER> Dreamglider: for what ???
<zapz> so I have to go to terminal ayt?  lstarnes
<lstarnes> zapz: in a terminal, try this: gksudo wireshark
<qdb> one reason it was hard to make internet connection with that mandriva
<lstarnes> zapz: there may be an option in the applications > internet menu
<adante> sprinkmeier: hmm hangon a mo.. this computer is remote i need to ring someone locally to go and run dhclient for me again :]
<qdb> i made once in my computer but now have forgotten how to make it
<Dreamglider> SOIER, once you find the package you installed, use  remove instead of install
<sprinkmeier> adante, cron-job it :-)
<zapz> wow THANKS!
<qdb> 2008.0
<Malacius> where i can download Avant-Window-Navigator
<quibbler> qdb: then when you come to the partition part of the install choose manual and use the partitions from mandiva for the install
<adante> sprinkmeier: hah good idea
<qdb> i have gone to manual
<B3z3rk3r> Malacius, you can get it from the repos
<qdb> but it does not show partitions!
<qdb> only the sda
<rayzz> I am looking for software for a nav-cam 2007 gps
<qdb> disk is ide, seagate
<sridhar> would like to write plugins
<sridhar> how do i start
<SOIER> sprinkmeier: can I remove all that deb stuff from that location ??? )) Is it help to enlarge my free disk space ???
<sridhar> any good tutorials
<lstarnes> sridhar: plugins for what?
<qdb> may be i should try ubuntu 8.10 cd
<Dreamglider> sridhar, plugins for what ?
<sridhar> for mozilla
<qdb> i have also that
<sridhar> i am a beginner
<sridhar> so i just want to learn
<sprinkmeier> SOIER, it's like a cache. if you want to re-install or put the deb;s on another machine then keeping them may be a good idea. otherwise fire at will!
<sridhar> dont know where to start from
<qdb> but maybe no difference in installers of them
<quibbler> qdb: is the dvd a live dvd
<Dreamglider> sridhar, http://developer.apple.com/documentation/InternetWeb/Conceptual/WebKit_PluginProgTopic/WebKitPluginTopics.html
<qdb> there is also live
<qdb> also text
<qdb> i have tried to install from live
<qdb> also same situation
<SOIER> sprinkmeier: ok ! tnx. So It's like windows install folder )) and it can be located on another pc ???
<sridhar> thnx dreamglider checking it out
<doktorlinux> buongiorno
<sprinkmeier> SOIER, you can network-mount it wherever you like, just make sure it's available otherwise apt won't work.
<zapz> lstarnes: okay I run the wireshark into root, and start capturing packets.... now my problem is I cant catch any packets...
<lstarnes> zapz: which onterface did you try capturing?
<zapz> lstarnes: packets from lan..
<lstarnes> *interface
<juanito> how can i open .7z files?
<zapz> my wireless card
<doktorlinux> canale lingua italiana?
<juanito> unrar doesn't open them
<lstarnes> zapz: what was the name of it?
<sprinkmeier> juanito, with 7zip
<Dreamglider> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<qdb> juanito in synaptic search 7z
<zapz> wlan0
<SOIER> sprinkmeier: so apt-ger checks this folder first and then decide dowload or not some soft ???
<juanito> ok i will try
<zapz> lstarnes: wlan0 is the name
<sprinkmeier> SOIER, yes
<juanito> thanks a ton
<Sertse> hi, I just need a minimal install
<Sertse> what next to get sound up and running?
<lstarnes> zapz: try using "any"
<elad`> Is there some built-in keyboard shortcut for getting a terminal?
<zapz> okay try..
<qdb> i quit from this channel
<quibbler> qdb: try this : start the computer up with the live  cd or dvd and press F6 to edit the start line then get rid of quiet splash and add "all_generic_ide" (without the quotes) and boot further and see if that helps with the manual install you should see the other partitions
<sprinkmeier> elad`, ALT-F2, xterm ENTER
<elad`> What about gnome-terminal?
<SOIER> OK TNX A LOT  !!!
<sprinkmeier> elad`, (don't know the name of that, gterminal?) I usually assign the windows key to a terminal, it's not like it has any other use :-)
<PokerFacePenguin> elad`unless you use compiz.. :)
<Dreamglider> elad`: System > Preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<sprinkmeier> elad`, s/xterm/gnome-terminal/
<disappearedng_> when I plugin my usb it doesn't work anymore any ideas on how I could fix this?
<elad`> Never mind, I used System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts. Luckily for me, it was there. But what if I had wanted any other program?
<elad`> Dreamglider :)
<sprinkmeier> disappearedng_, define 'does not work'. USB does not auto-mount?
<zapz> lstarnes seems to be capturing local packets not from lan
<disappearedng_> sprinkmeier: when I plugin my usb nothing pops up
<disappearedng_> it can't mount
<Dreamglider> elad`, i dont know how to add anything to the list, i would like to know tho.
<disappearedng_> and then when I start my machine it says something wrong with hal and I have to manually startx
<lstarnes> zapz: try checking dmesg for anything related to wlan0
<sprinkmeier> disappearedng_, that something that it says is probably relevant. pastebin it?
<disappearedng_> sprinkmeier: how do I find that ?
<Sertse> ?
<quibbler> elad`: you could use the configuration editor
<sprinkmeier> disappearedng_, check in /var/log/messages
<bobbie4_> .
<elad`> The what?
<elad`> Surely there are ways to create keyboard shortcuts, that would work under GNOME, without the built-in, very weak, tool.
<elad`> (Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, that is. If there's another tool, I'd like to know.)
<quibbler> elad`: you could use the configuration editor run gcong-editor in terminal go to /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 and define what you want
<sybux> hi all,
<quibbler> elad`: look around in the editor ..you can change a lot of things, not just keyboard shortcuts.
<sybux> I've got a little issue with my Dell E5500. My screen resolution is fixed to 1024x768 and I can't change it even if I know that the card can do it. Any idea ?
<disappearedng_> http://pastie.org/416717 sprinkmeier
<disappearedng_> do you see anything sprinkmeier?
<sprinkmeier> disappearedng_, did a quick search, can't find "hal"
<disappearedng_> hm...
<disappearedng_> then wait
<disappearedng_> ok
<disappearedng_> like right now I plug in my usb
<disappearedng_> Nothing shows up
<disappearedng_> I can't access it
<FloodBot1> disappearedng_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<disappearedng_> but the icon is there
<duke_> anybody have a clue how to get adobe flashplayer work under konqueror?
<falkinski> disappearedng_: Can you get into the usb stick or do you get an error msg?
<sprinkmeier> disappearedng_, right-click the icon, is there a "mount" option?
<disappearedng_> yeah I press mount and then nothing happened
<falkinski> disappearedng_: type sudo fdisk -l
<sprinkmeier> disappearedng_, any mention of the USB device in /var/log/messages? what does "lsusb" say?
<falkinski> disappearedng_: Do you see your device there?
<jacoblyles> My processors are running hot with nothing more than Firefox running. Both cores are clocked well over 50%. Seems to be slowing the system down.
<jacoblyles> Anyone else have this issue?
<disappearedng_> sudo fdisk -l http://pastie.org/416721
<sprinkmeier> jacoblyles, badly written flash apps?
<disappearedng_> nothing
<jacoblyles> I guess it could have been one of the websites
<disappearedng_> http://pastie.org/416722 lsusb
<jacoblyles> but system monitor didn't have any process listed as eating up CPU
<sprinkmeier> I assume sdb is the USB device (i.e. it goes away when you remove it?)
<jacoblyles> All I have is gmail and a static page open
<sprinkmeier> disappearedng_, solving the problem from the wrong end.... you waid boot-up mentions a HAL error? HAL = hardware abstraction layer = magic glue that auto-mounts stuff. Fix HAL and the mounting should work again. Can you get the HAL error from /var/log/messages and pastebin it?
<sim_kharkov> hi)
<disappearedng_> sprinkmeier: I did cat /var/log/messages | grep "hal"  and nothing showed up
<sprinkmeier> disappearedng_, but you're sure boot shows a HAL error? can you reboot and try to copy it handraulically (if required, CNTRL-S/CNRTL-Q pauses/resumes boot sequence)
<fieldse> elad` seems there's not much for keyboard shortcuts in GNOME but through configuration editor. There may be an application to do this but I haven't found it yet. Weak, eh?  Sounds like someone needs to write an app.
<quibbler> duke_: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<elad`> fieldse, I didn't mean to say I could do better.
<elad`> fieldse, but the same goes for music. If someone is missing half the notes while playing the moonlight sonata, and I point it out, it doesn't mean I presume to be able to hit even a third.
<elad`> Criticism is legitimate even from someone who can't do better, so long as it phrased correctly.
<Dexi> woops
<Dexi> hey guys i just now updated to the 9.04 alpha and it looks like i lost my java plugin
<Flannel> Dexi: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<Dexi> k
<quibbler> elad`: criticism is fine but this is a support channel philosophical discuss are better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<quibbler> discussions
<databridge> hello, is there a distribution out there which comes with math and electronics software?
<tavish> hi again, this is the output of gstreamer-volume-control  http://codepad.org/1hDYBwx0 ,, why is it like this, there are no devices too
<Flannel> databridge: Ubuntu includes that in the repos, which you can easily install
<databridge> i know, but i was searching for a lab distro
<elad`> quibbler, very well.
<Dexi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<databridge> all in one for developement
<Flannel> databridge: Doubtful that there'll be one with all that pre-installed, since its trivial to install it afterwards on your favorite distro (and each lab is likely set up differently anyway)
<elad`> Now, how do I use gconf-editor to add keyboard shortcuts? I see now connection between those shortcuts and launching programs.
<databridge> the problem is that i maybe want to use it where i have no internet
<databridge> so i need to have everything together
<Flannel> databridge: That's not entirely true.  You can bring a supplimental CD with you (or customize the alternate CD)
<quibbler> elad`: you can read this: http://library.gnome.org/users/gconf-editor/2.22/
<Flannel> !aptoncd | databridge
<ubottu> databridge: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<databridge> hm
<Flannel> databridge: or if you want it all on one cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<databridge> ah ok thanks
<elad`> I've just done the most idiotic thing ever. I tried to assign Alt+F4 a shortcut - since Alt+F3 was the last one I had. IDIOT.
<fieldse> lol
<bec0de> hello all
<Dexi> oh adobe makes a .deb for flash now
<elad`> Then, I got all surprised for a second when the window closed as I tried to launch a program with that new shortcut.
<Bec0de> hi, anyone know an application i can use for screencasting
<Flannel> !screencast | Bec0de
<ubottu> Bec0de: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Bec0de> thanks alot
<fieldse> >> Hey All: Dumb IRC question (Please excuse me) Is there a way to disable notifications for users logging into/out of rooms?
<Bec0de> :)
<Flannel> fieldse: Yes, but the specifics depend on your client.
<fieldse> >> IRC client is Xchat
<Flannel> fieldse: right click the channel name (the tab), and there should be a place to turn them off
<hypernewbie> can anyone helpz me get my wg111v2 wireless dongle working in ibex?
<fabzor> how can i adjust my mouses usb polling rate to a specific number in hz?
<fieldse> @flannel: D'oh!  So simple!  So anyway to set up permanently / for all?
<Flannel> fieldse: I'm not sure.  I'm not a big Xchat guy
<fabzor> i want to set my mouse to 240hz or 120hz or 60hz so its synched to my video
<fabzor> 580 would be great
<fabzor> but all i can seem to do is go 1000 or 500 or 250 witch doesn't divide to well by 60
<fieldse> @flannel - What's yer client of choice then?
<Flannel> fieldse: irssi
<quibbler> elad`: what programare you trying to start?
<fabzor> irssi = 1337 :D
<fieldse> flannel: seems to be the big todo.  What's so good about it?
<fieldse> flannel: in non-sarcasm, btw
<fieldse> =)
<Flannel> fieldse: I think most people use it because they can throw it into screen and then have it last forever type thing.
<fieldse> eh??
<fieldse> What does that mean?
<Flannel> fieldse: You can have it running all the time, even when you log out.
<fieldse> whaaa?
<zapz> guys how can I know my IP in terminal ... jus2 like the DOS command = "ipconfig /all"  ?
<fieldse> sweet!
<quibbler> elad`: you there?
<JEEBcz> zapz, ifconfig
<jigspan> ifconfig
<zapz> JEEBcz the inet addr:             < ryt?
<rdz> hi all. the area to click into for dragging and resizing windows is too small. is there a chance to make it bigger/wider?
<rdz> i am talking about the lower right corner of all windows
<jigspan> i need help on pppd
<n2diy> jigspan: what's up?
<jigspan> poff command not work
<roterguru> hi
<hypernewbie> ....anyone?
<hypernewbie> i could use some help getting my WG111v2 working
<magnetron> !anyone | hypernewbie
<ubottu> hypernewbie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<roterguru> can I use the Desktop CD to upgrade an existing 8.10 system to 9.04 alpha?
<jigspan> n2diy: what happen?
<n2diy> jigspan: ok, I never used that with ppp. I used to know how to set up kppp, but never played with the dameon.
<magnetron> roterguru→ no, but you can use the alternate cd for upgrading.
<Flannel> roterguru: No.
<roterguru> ok, thx
<n2diy> jigspan: what, I don't type fast enough?
<hypernewbie> magnetron: da internetz can has bad gramma and speeling
<jigspan> n2diy: ok no u type fast. let me ask u some thing else
<magnetron> hypernewbie→ it's not a grammar remark, i'm just encouraging you to ask you question right out instead of waiting for someone to volunteer
<n2diy> jigspan:ok?
<enzotib> hi, how to set a global keybinding (Ctrl-Alt-L to gnome-screensaver-command -l) in LXDE/openbox ?
<ShinyHat> having a small shutdown problem- after the bar fades on the shutdown splash, i have to push a few random keys before the laptop will power down. any thoughts?
<Orchid`> can anyone help me perform an MD hash check on a mac OSX?
<Orchid`> MD5 hash check*
<_5w155> wassup all
<hypernewbie> magnetron: ok, i will ask it without "anyone" next time ;)
<Dexi> how do you run a process from the terminal and close the window without killing the process?
<jigspan> n2diy: what is alternative to control alter delete command
<magnetron> hypernewbie→ just tell them what's the problem.
<badcat> greetings all
<Orchid`> can anyone help me perform an MD5 hash check on a mac OSX? i have downloaded an appropiate .ISO form the wesite but cannot figure out how to work disk utilit the way it specifies.
<hateball> Dexi: add a & after the command, then use "exit" to close the terminal
<n2diy> jigspan: depends on what you want to happen? Reboot, logout...?
<hypernewbie> ok, my problem is my WG111v2 does not work, and I've tried the ndiswrapper solution..unsucessfully
<hateball> Dexi: eg: vlc & exit
<Dexi> hateball: thanks
<jigspan> n2diy: logout
<n2diy> jigspan: ctrl+alt+backspace will stop X, and prompt you to log in  again.
<badcat> can anyone help. i'm trying to update and add to my source packages and i'm getting this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/131460/
<harlemdavvey> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<magnetron> hypernewbie→ do you get any error messages?
<soreau> badcat: Looks like you have some sources for debian mixed in. Pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list file
<harlemdavvey> is linux philosophy pro or against the phenomenon of file sharing? i'm just curious..
<jigspan> n2diy: sometimes my ubuntu os stop, i can not use mouse and keyboard
<hypernewbie> magnetron: no, it gets very low link quality and disconnects after about 5 mins
<JGodbout> Generally pro file sharing
<magnetron> harlemdavvey→ we share files with permission
<Flannel> harlemdavvey: try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions
<hypernewbie> magnetron: iwconfig shows signal is great
<jigspan> n2diy: can u explain about poff
<Orchid`> I am having an issue with my operating systme locking up when i try to open  a window on my linux box, it is amd64 hardware and operating system. i cannot remember what i did last and it still locks up will anyone try oto hlep me out please? i am currently on a mac computer
<magnetron> hypernewbie→ so generally it works, but not with any good quality. maybe you have environmental factors, like interference
<n2diy> jigspan: that sucks!, not much you can do in that case, have you tried ctrl + alt +F2 to get to a terminal? What dees poff have to do with this?
<hypernewbie> magnetron: no, because on windows, the signal / link quality is through the roof
<hypernewbie> magnetron: and when same when i had dapper kubuntu a while ago
<jigspan> no poff doesnt have anything with that it a diff quastion
<n2diy> jigspan: it is a good idea to solve one problem at a time.
<jigspan> n2diy: yes
<magnetron> hypernewbie→ well the ndiswrapper driver will most probably work less than the opensource driver provided by ubuntu by default
<Orchid`> I am having an issue with my operating systme locking up when i try to open  a window on my linux box, it is amd64 hardware and operating system. i cannot remember what i did last and it still locks up will anyone try oto hlep me out please? i am currently on a mac computer
<Sooke1> Hi all
<hypernewbie> magnetron: yes, the ndiswrapper "fix" for this fails
<jigspan> n2diy: when i use poff it say there is nothing to stop and my pppoe connection remain active  i want to stop it by cmd not by switch off router
<Sooke1> I am having problems to send emails form my Uunutu Server, I installed POSTFIX but I am not sure my PHP code is using it to send SMTP, because the emails I send are all either rejected or put into spam folders, any idea please?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how can I get the menu of suse kde here in ubuntu(kde)
<disappearedng> Hey everyone my ubuntu nowadays is getting so laggy any ideas on how I could find a source of memory leakage?
<Orchid`> I am having an issue with my operating system locking up when i try to open  a window on my linux box, it is amd64 hardware and operating system. i cannot remember what i did last and it still locks up will anyone try to hlep me out please? i am currently on a mac computer
<n2diy> jigspan: ok, what does if config list your ppp connection as, ppp0?
<n2diy> ifconfig
<n2diy> jigspan: ok, what does ifconfig list your ppp connection as, ppp0?
<jigspan> n2diy: p2p ipad mask
<fieldse> Orchid` hi , don't know if i can help you but..
<fieldse> Orchid` anything else you can tell about it?
<n2diy> jigspan: is this a land line telephone?
<ubuntu_> i have 4gb ddr2 ram. do i need to create another 4gb linux swap? if yes should i put it in the begining of the partition or after the ubuntu partition?
<koshari> disappearedng use top?
<jigspan> n2diy: yes it is
<Orchid`> fieldse: well on occasion, this seems to be an issue. there is no sound whatsoever when i turn on my lnuxbox. if there is no sound, when i am prompted to log in,  once i log in everything freezes. if there is when i try to open ANYTHING it freezes, and i am forced to restart my tower
<Padhu> anybody used icewm in ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> !anybody | Padhu
<ubottu> Padhu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<n2diy> jigspan: ok, why is p2p involved? I never had to deal with that on a dial up connection?
<fieldse> orchid` : yikes. Best place to start is the forums... you scoured linuxhelp / debian user forums / ubuntu forums / linuxhelp yet?
<Orchid`> so any idea on what to do Fieldse? i was going to jsut fresh install a new copy of the LTS version, however i cannot figure out how to verify the hash on this Mac OS X
<Orchid`> hav enot had the time im moving in and out of places at the moment
<jigspan> n2diy: i first configure pppoe then i manual configure network manager to connect to internet
<Orchid`> fieldse but if you can help me to get this hash check performed then i wont have a single issue considering msot of the data is retrievable.
<fieldse> orchid` understood. That is primary place to start, there's always someone who's had same problem if you can find it. But aside from that - download a linux recovery CD and see if you can save it, or else reinstall fresh copy
<I2> i guys a simple question....is there a way to automatically answer "y" to the bash  ???
<ubuntu_> do i need a swap?
<fieldse> orchid` don't understand- hash check?
<sim_kharkov> no!
<n2diy> jigspan: pppoe is point to point protcol over ethernet, yes?
<jigspan> n2diy: i know that
<n2diy> jigspan: good, now I do too!
<jigspan> n2diy:what?
<sim_kharkov> Does anyone/anybody...
<n2diy> jigspan: good, now I do too! Know what pppoe is.
<sim_kharkov> how to resize fixed size windows?)
<fieldse> orchid` Don't know about hash check, but download recovery disk, it's full of good stuff. If you know what you're doing you can probably fix it with that.
<n2diy> jigspan: you said you were using a dial up service, so why are you trying to talk to it with an ethernet connection?
<fieldse> orchid` http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Orchid`> fieldse heh i would love to if i knew where to download a proper recovery disc, there are no recovery options with the downloads from ubuntu it seems only the discs tehy ship out
<tuntun> Hello. I used add/remove to install k9copy. It said that install failed. How do I install it?
<fieldse> See above
<fieldse> orchid` it does EVERYTHING
<bsm> hi, are ACPI batteries in /proc/acpi/battery always BAT0, BAT1 etc ? I think I had a device where it had another name, but I don't remember it
<Orchid`> fieldse: the problem isgetting the md5 summing to work or to actually find it on this computer
<fieldse> orchid` Also  - when/if you reinstall: I've read that you should install /home to a different partition so you can reinstall / update the OS without losing data
<jigspan> n2diy:let me tell u what i have. i have brdbnd con in eth0 in window when my router is ready i use pppoe dial
<TychoQuad> can someone help me in upgrading my nvidia drivers? I ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 like everywhere suggested, but when i logout and log back in, x fails to get me my gui back until i reinstall the old ones
<quibbler> Orchid`: look here: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/1277
<fieldse> orchid` I don't know enough to understand md5 sum and all that.. =)
<Orchid`> heh my problem is this is a mac computer otherwise i wouldnt be here tonight
<Orchid`> alright quibbler any idea how to find the command line with OSX?
<quibbler> Orchid`: no never used a mac
<Orchid`> alright thanks for the help finding the prompting though quibbler
<Orchid`> and thanks fieldse for you rinput
<quibbler> Orchid`: google?
<jigspan> n2diy:in ubuntu it is connecting  automatically. i can turn-off router but i want to terminate ppp session by command
<fieldse> orchid` =)
<Orchid`> haha alright ll go google .<
<m0nst3rkill3r> Hi Guys.
<fieldse> =P
<n2diy> jigspan: I'm lost, sorry, GL
<fieldse> Lol... I'm going to sit in this room and do nothing but answer "Google it."
<fieldse> To everyone
<Malacius> help :(   http://paveiksliukai.net/images/430_01.jpg
<m0nst3rkill3r> I bought a vserver with ubuntu, because i use for one year ubuntu. so i want to learn the console. how can i make an autostart for ubuntu ? maybe to statrt automaticly teamspeakserver on reboot
<jigspan> n2diy: ok bye
<quibbler> Orchid`: or ask in ##mac
<Malacius> http://paveiksliukai.net/images/430_01.jpg   :'(
<jigspan> n2diy: thanks for chat
<joejc> how do i get mobil broadband to work?
<TychoQuad> can someone help me in upgrading my nvidia drivers? I ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 like everywhere suggested, but when i logout and log back in, x fails to get me my gui back until i reinstall the old ones
<Malacius> :/
<joejc> what wrong with the old?
<TychoQuad> performance
<joejc> they dont work?
<lyte> does anyone know a way of allowing certain users to connect via ssh but only for a given subnet?
<rdz> hi all. how to make the handle in the corner for resizing windows bigger? it's very tiny here and it's difficult to hit
<Malacius> http://paveiksliukai.net/images/430_01.jpg  watch it
<fieldse> malacius =(
<Malacius> what i can do?
<TychoQuad> no, it's just that the 180 series is reported to have better performance in Gnome Do and 3D apps
<m0nst3rkill3r> I bought a vserver with ubuntu, because i use for one year ubuntu. so i want to learn the console. how can i make an autostart for ubuntu ? maybe to statrt automaticly teamspeakserver on reboot
<joejc> r there any smart people here?
<quibbler> Malacius: close the update manager open a terminal  and do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dexi> joe nope
<linxeh> m0nst3rkill3r: read up on init.d
<m0nst3rkill3r> okay
<linxeh> m0nst3rkill3r: but why not just learn the console on your own PC? why buy an online server package ?
<m0nst3rkill3r> because i get one free^^
<m0nst3rkill3r> so.
<m0nst3rkill3r> i mean
<m0nst3rkill3r> i bought it for 0 dollars :D
<Malacius> :) works
<quibbler> Malacius: ;)
<Malacius> thanks
<quibbler> Malacius: no problem man
<Malacius> i love UBUNTU :D
<joejc> anyone here know what mobile broadband is?
<Slart> !boot | m0nst3rkill3r
<ubottu> m0nst3rkill3r: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> !session | m0nst3rkill3r
<ubottu> m0nst3rkill3r: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Slart> joejc: stop asking meta questions.. just ask your real question
<koshari> can you make emerald buttons smaller, i want to make a smaller title bar but i cannot go smaller than the button pixmaps?
<joejc> i asked my real question
<joejc> know one answered
<Slart> joejc: ok, answer is yes.. someone here knows what mobile broadband is
<joejc> how do i get mobil broadband to work?
<mrwes> how do I change the default screen size of a terminal window when I open it -- I always have to resize it
<m0nst3rkill3r> okay thx
<m0nst3rkill3r> but i get errors if i want to install unrar Oo
<Slart> joejc: oh.. so that was the real question..
<m0nst3rkill3r> Reading package lists... Done
<m0nst3rkill3r> Reading package lists... Done
<m0nst3rkill3r> Building dependency tree
<m0nst3rkill3r> Reading state information... Done
<m0nst3rkill3r> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<m0nst3rkill3r> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot1> m0nst3rkill3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0nst3rkill3r>   vnc-e: Depends: libx11-6 but it is not going to be installed or
<bazhang> joejc, give more details
<mrwes> er
<Slart> joejc: you weren't really interested in the answer to the first question.. that's why it's called a meta question.. why didn't you just ask "how do I get mobile broadband to work" right away?
<illumin8> m0nst3rkill3r: Could you please run your commands, then pastebin the output in terminal so we can examine indepth.
<joejc> scroll up and youll see my second question was my first question
<m0nst3rkill3r> yea sorry..
<m0nst3rkill3r> http://pastebin.com/m537dbfb7
<m0nst3rkill3r> here's the pastebin
<joejc> making it my 3rtd actuall question
<bazhang> joejc, how does one get which mobil broadband to work in which scenario with which version of ubuntu to do what (fill in those details)
<illumin8> m0nst3rkill3r: do you have deborphan installed
<illumin8> m0nst3rkill3r: looks like you have about 5 + orphaned packages, cleaning them up should reslove issues
<joejc> its a verision usb720 and i want to see if it works at all
<Slart> joejc: then just repeat your real question every 15 minutes or something.. if you don't get an answer to that question then perhaps you might want to rephrase it.. not into an "anyone" question.. I would add what version of ubuntu you're running.. what kind of mobile broadband you are using, what you've tried so far etc etc
<m0nst3rkill3r> how ?
<illumin8> m0nst3rkill3r: sudo apt-get install deborphan
<bazhang> joejc, with ubuntu? as a wireless device connected to your computer? to sync? to do what
<m0nst3rkill3r> okay thx
<mcbane> hi
<joejc> for internet
<m0nst3rkill3r> yay thx it works :D
<mcbane> what do I have to put in the fstab that the device gets mounted at boot time?
<illumin8> m0nst3rkill3r: welcome, enjoy
<bazhang> joejc, no idea as you did not answer my query clearly.
<Slart> mcbane: entries in fstab gets mounted at boot time.. if they are specified correctly and so on..
<luk411> luk411
<luk411> hay
<mcbane> Slart: thanks. I think I just found the real problem. LVM does not know the volume group. Thanks
<illumin8> mcbane: the general rule of thumb is the UUID and the mount location if thats what you mean
<luk411> wie geht?
<moijk> hi. currently my sound card is making a repeat sound which is rather annoying, and I want to run an reset on alsa. it asks for a card, but how do I find what the card name is?
<Slart> mcbane: ah..=)
<luk411> was machste so??
<Slart> moijk: cat /proc/asound/cards will give you  a list
<joejc> i want to get this http://www.evdoinfo.com/content/view/872/40/ to work with ubuntu 8.10
<moijk> thanks Slart
<Slart> moijk: you're welcome
<moijk> Slart: but it doesn't seem to work either with the alsa-utils reset Intel nor reset 0. get an amixer error?
<quibbler> mrwes: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15471
<irHoel> any gay here...?
<m0nst3rkill3r> @slart i need the sessionstartup for the console not for the gui..
<Slart> moijk: alsa is a weird beast.. I've never used alsa-utils to reset a card.. I didn't even know you could do that.. what is the error message?
<illumin8> joejc: is it plugged in currently?
<Slart> m0nst3rkill3r: hmm.. perhaps .bashrc or similar file might be useful
<joejc> no
<joejc> it was
<illumin8> joejc: could you plug it in then type lsusb in terminal please
<moijk> Slart: amixer that is invoked say it is an ivalid card number. how would you suggest to reset the card?
<joejc> it shows up
<illumin8> joejc: so you just need an interface for it?
<Slart> m0nst3rkill3r: but that might be run every time you start a shell.. not sure
<mrwes> quibbler, thanks
<joejc> i think the interface works
<quibbler> mrwes: you are welcome
<joejc> if i use the default number my comp frezes
<illumin8> joejc: what errors are you having in using it then? The question seemed to be that you couldnt get it started?
<Slart> moijk: can you pastebin a copy paste of the terminal window where you tried this?
<joejc> if i use the correct number it doesnt connect
<illumin8> joejc: whats the default connection?
<joejc> for?
<illumin8> joejc: for the usb modem
<slavikE90> what broke?
<joejc> 3865379
<joejc> no
<illumin8> joejc: not the phone number friend, i mean what is its physical location
<slavikE90> Lol ...
<illumin8> joejc: the freeze would indicate theres a conflict in drives, or that the usb is conflicting with another known device, thats why i ask :)
<joejc> its Auto Mobile Broadband (CDMA) connection
<illumin8> joejc: thats the output from lsusb?
<moijk> slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131482/
<joejc> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1410:2110 Novatel Wireless Ovation U720/MCD3000
<illumin8> joejc: are there any other device bus 02 or device 03 listed also?
<Slart> moijk: hmm.. I get the same error when I run it here.. odd..
<joejc> heres all of it http://pastebin.com/m3a15c123
<moijk> Slart: so how would you suggest resetting the card? it loops a small sample over and over, which isn't very entertaining.
<Slart> moijk: have you tried "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset all" ?
<xukun> hello everybody. Can I see see how much power electricity my system is using with full load? I,m looking some kind of console command or a program I can run
<Slart> xukun: powertop?
<slavik2> Xukun, no
<moijk> Slart: same error, I'm afraid
<slavik2> Xukun, you'd need kill-a-watt or something of the sort
<Slart> moijk: if you look at the init.d script you're running it is doing all kinds of stuff using the command alsactl.. it's probably all those calls that fail for some reason
<Slart> moijk: they might have changed the syntax or someone didn't have enough coffee when they wrote it
<cl428> hi
<moijk> Slart: I'll see if I can find the gremlin, and then if so file a bug comment (or sponsor their caffeine)
<Slart> moijk: sounds like a plan.. I'll google around and see if there is another way of resetting an alsa device
<illumin8> joejc:  on the top right of your ubuntu screen there should be an icon for network connections, could you please right click that and see if it has an ethX (where x is the number) assigned?
<xukun> Slart, slavik2 thans guys
<ccchatzilla> What is the Linux equivalent of "RunAsDate" ? In other operating systems it's a utility that injects the date/time that you specify into the desired application.
<Slart> ccchatzilla: never seen such a command.. why would you want to do that?
<Slart> ccchatzilla: just out of curiosity
<slavik2> Hmm, don't think i've seen that one, would be interesting to know though
<slavik2> I am sure it simply changes the time while the command is run
<ccchatzilla> Slart: I want to use some evaluation software for a couplemore days
<illumin8> RunAsDate intercepts the kernel API calls that returns the current date and time (GetSystemTime, GetLocalTime, GetSystemTimeAsFileTime)
<slavik2> eval on linux?
<slavik2> Must be really expensive stuff
<ccchatzilla> yes, the wing IDE is trial
<slavik2> Sounds familiar
<slavik2> What it used for?
<ccchatzilla> python development with pygtk
<slavik2> Ahh
<slavik2> Still haven't decided on whether you want it?
<elcMawr> hello, running ubu 8.04 on
<elcMawr> on a Samsung R40 laptop. Bootup speed is incredibly slow.
<ccchatzilla> I want to use for a couple more days, that's it
<elcMawr> how can i find out what is delaying bootup? ooting in recovery mode is ok.
<illumin8> elcMawr: are you booting a livecd/dvd or native install?
<slavik2> Elc, there are guides and tools
<elcMawr> native
<elcMawr> ok, where are guides and tools pls?
<kane77> hi, a very weird thing is happening, my wifi on my laptop can connect to almost any wifi AP except for my at home, which is not even seen by the laptop.. what could be the cause??
<illumin8> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> kane77: some weird wi-fi standard?
<kane77> Slart, nope, it is very standard wifi :)
<kane77> and it sees it in monitor mode with kismet
<elcMawr> illumin8, that's fine, ut how do i determine what's hanging at boot tome?
<elcMawr> <time>
<illumin8> Sorry i havent edited many startup options.
<Slart> kane77: hmm..no idea then.. odd that kismet sees it but not the network management thingy
<illumin8> elcMawr: you are going to have to do the legwork and read the sites.
<elcMawr> thanks
<illumin8> !boot > elcMawr
<ubottu> elcMawr, please see my private message
<dimitri> hello there
<kane77> Slart, yes it is very weird.. I miss the old days when it worked, it was great reading mail while in bed :)
<illumin8> kane77: have you changed your wireless routers Encryption?
<dimitri> Does anyone have an idea why banshee does not see my ipod nano under ubuntu ?
<illumin8> kane77: or network discovery?
<Nalf> Anyone mind helping me setting up my wireless usb adapter?
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: run lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: one line will identify the chip it uses
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, I can't run lsusb. ;)
<dixon_> Hi all. Is it true that I gain performance if I split my dedicated ubuntu machine into virtual machines. One for mysql, one for www etc... ?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m74ef2d30.
<slavik2> Dixon, who lied to you?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, It's a WUSB54gs.
<illumin8> dixon_: it has to do with ratio of cpu usage more than package usage.
<fghjk> hi
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, linksys wireless usb adapter. When I plug it in it prevents ubuntu from: installing, booting, and shutting down.
<dixon_> slavik2: Some dude at a web developer company here in town...
<illumin8> dixon_: so the answer is no.
<fghjk> there
<dixon_> slavik2, illumin8: Yeah, I thought that it sounded wierd
<slavik2> Dixon, he's a moron :)
<fghjk> i try to follow an how to tuturial to install and configure openvpn
<fghjk> well
<illumin8> dixon_: you may be able to pipe your programs to force cpu usage to them, but it would lower overall use.
<slavik2> Vm is good for isolating software so that bad code doesn't bring everything down
<fghjk> the server is now on listening mode
<dixon_> slavik2: Yeah, thanks for confirming it
<slavik2> You can also move vms between physical hosts
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: then you may need a part of your shutdown script or logoff script to rmmod the module that makes it work
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: does it transmit / recive ok otherwise though?
<fghjk> i just need some help to finish the installation with the client configuration file
<slavik2> Dixon, software cannot make hardware work better
<fghjk> is there anyone know about openvpn ihere ?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dimitri> Ok, after a few restarts it suddeny works, great
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, no it doesn't.. my messages log and dmesg is http://pastebin.com/m74ef2d30 -- that's the error it gives.
<dixon_> slavik2: so true
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, I think it's a kernel error, but I honestly don't know 100%.
<fghjk> no it is not vpn ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: ok what iis the output of lsusb
<fghjk> it is openvpn
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, lsusb wont run with the device plugged in.
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: the printing on the plastic casing of the devce is moot, we need what linux sees the device as
<fghjk> is it the official ubuntu channael ?
<gabriel> is there an emerald theme mangager? i cannot find it in add/remove programs.
<ActionParsnip> fghjk: yep
<fghjk> and noone help here
<fghjk> ???
<ActionParsnip> fghjk: i'm helping, theres nnoo guaruntee that anyone will know about your particular issue at any one point
<illumin8> !ask | fghjk
<ubottu> fghjk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rags> how to add a second NIC to ubuntu...it gets listed in lspci
<ActionParsnip> fghjk: we can't tell you what we dont know
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, 13b1:000e.
<ActionParsnip> fghjk: if you try a little later, there will be different users in who may be able tohelp
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: perfect :D
<fghjk> ok
<fghjk> thx for your participation
<fghjk> ActionParsnip:
<fghjk> bye
<fghjk> seeeeeee u
<ActionParsnip> gabriel: have you ran: sudo apt-get install emerald
<rags> second nic on ubuntu...lspci lists the nic
<gabriel> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: ndiswrapper for you m'lad
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB54GS_v1_&_v2
<axionix> is there any way to have per-folder icon sizes in thunar like nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: step by step, should see you through
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, I don't have internet in ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> axionix: right click folder -> properties (maybe)
<axionix> actionparsnip: nope. theres not even any cli parameters in thunar :(
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: then you will need to download everything it says and burn to cd, or you could make your lfe a billion times easier and use a wired connection until you get on your feet
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, that just leaves me with one thing.. where can I download the ndiswrapper packages?
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: shows you the packages to get for offline use
<ActionParsnip> axionix: so you want the file size of a folder basically
<axionix> actionparsnip: no
<axionix> i want the view to be remembered for each folder
<axionix> instead of globally
<greenS> hey
<greenS> i have a problem with ubuntu bott screen
<ActionParsnip> axionix: i see, im not sure, ive not used thunar extensively
<axionix> actionparsnip: that, or a cli opion so i can launch ~/pics with bi icon sizes
<greenS> does anybody know how i can restore the standart boot screen?
<axionix> big*
<ActionParsnip> axionix: theres 8 users in #thunar
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, when I install those packages the GUI for ndiswrapper doesn't load. <.< What packages do I need to build the source?
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: you need to edit /etc/modules and write ndiswrapper at the bottom mso that its loaded
<greenS> i installed splashy under intrepix. but its not for that version of ubuntu. after installation the graphical bootscreen has been destroyed....
<ActionParsnip> greenS: do you mean the standard splash screen?
<greenS> yes
<greenS> i already removed splashy in synaptics
<axionix> ok thanks
<greenS> but the bootscreen is still missing
<ActionParsnip> greenS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555779
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, thank you so much for all of your help.
<Nalf> Hopefully I'll be back soon!
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: if the device s preventing boot
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: disable bootsplash screen and watch your system bootup
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, if I unplug it.. it books.;)
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, boots, too.
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: tried a different usb port?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, all seven.
<ActionParsnip> good
<greenS> thx. if i type in the command for restoring boot screen theres the message that the theme is broken or destroyed?!
<greenS> can i reload it via synaptics or something like this?
<devon> hey
<ActionParsnip> greenS: thats as much as i know dude
<greenS> ok thx
<devon> I'm usign 8.10 and i need to install a plugin for gedit.. where do i put it?
<ActionParsnip> greenS: apt-cache search boot | grep art
<ActionParsnip> greenS: might give some clues for a package to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> devon: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/gedit_plugins_what_they_are_and_how_use_them
<greenS> btw. do you know how i can disable the bios-post-sounds? ubuntu seems to give out those bios post instead of an audio alert. thats really annoying because those posts are very loud...
<devon> thanks ill try that
<TuTUXG> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ActionParsnip> greenS: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<zardosh> I want to find every all files *.jpg and *.gif in /home with find command, would you guide me? thanx
<ActionParsnip> greenS: if you add the word pcspkr to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist it will never beep again
<devon> ok im back.. my problem is i dont have a .gnome2/gedit folder.. should i just create one?
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: find ~/ -name *.jpg >> ~images.txt; sudo find -name *.gif >> ~/images.txt
<ActionParsnip> devon: sounds good to me
<zardosh> thanx ActionParsnip, I give a try
<ActionParsnip> zardosh:it should be jpg >> ~/images.txt
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: typo
<ubuntnoob> is there a better way (through terminal maybe) to delete a program that doesn't have an uninstall file?
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: if you've ran it already just run: rm ~/images.txt
<ActionParsnip> ubuntnoob: what program is it and we can find a graceful way
<devon> nope.. still doesnt work..
<mmm4m5m> question please: how to mount a directory /dev/sda1/dir (to /media/sda1)?
<ubuntnoob> counter strike source, it got messed up during the install, so i want to start fresh
<Silkjc> Since a codec was downloaded by Rhythmbox automatically, after a reboot my sound is just a series of pops and crackles..don't really know where to start figuring this one out..any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> devon: after its ran, look in your home dir for results.txt, it will have the info you want
<rdz> mmm4m5m, mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<ActionParsnip> ubuntnoob: did you install it via wine?
<rdz> mmm4m5m, probably you need to mkdir /media/sda1 first
<devon> after what is ran?
<ActionParsnip> rdz: those need sudo
<greenS> thank you seemed to work!!! :)
<rdz> ActionParsnip, ah... of course
<ubuntnoob> no, i found a 'workaround' w/o wine, but i think that's what messed it, so i wanna try it with
<ActionParsnip> devon: nm, im mixing up
<mmm4m5m> rdz: I want to mount directory inside sda1 (mount /dev/sda1/dir /media/sda1_dir)
<rdz> mmm4m5m, prepend both commands with sudo
<devon> ok.. so what do i do? i want to install the symbol browser for gedit..
<zardosh> ActionParsnip: I just want to find pix files and move them in /image dir
<greenS> one last question;
<rdz> mmm4m5m, usually the dev noces /dev/sdxX are de
<greenS> i type in the command "sudo echo "lenovo-sl-laptop.ko control_backlight=1" >> /etc/modules
<greenS> "
<greenS> the answer is "permission denied"
<rdz> mmm4m5m, usually the /dev/sdxX files are device nodes and not directories
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: simple
<rdz> mmm4m5m, what did oyu do so that /dev/sda1 is a direcotry? i haven't seen that before
<joetromondo> Hi, how do I find my NTFS drives in /dev
<zardosh> is there any solution to multiple files with just single find command
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: you sure you want MOVE ?
<greenS> what is wrong? how to type it right?
<ActionParsnip> joetromondo: sudo fdisk -l
<mmm4m5m> Question please: will this work (it is the right way: $mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1; mount -bind /media/sda1/dir /media/sda1_dir
<joetromondo> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> greenS: then you need sudo
<zardosh> ActionParsnip : i just want to find and move them
<greenS> but i typed sudo in front of the command
<greenS> "sudo echo "lenovo-sl-laptop.ko control_backlight=1" >> /etc/modules
<greenS> "
<rdz> greenS, that doesn't work,because after the >> you don't have sudo privileges anymore
<devon> ActionParsnip: i want to install the symbol browser plugin for gedit.. how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: ok i'm just checking yuo dont mean copy
<rdz> greenS, you would either have to work with 'sudo tee' or first becoming sudo and then do it again
<ActionParsnip> devon: i'm unsure, that guide seemed ok but i dont use gedit, maybe someone else can pitch in
<zardosh> just wonder is there any solution to find multiple files with just single find command?
<devon> anyone here use gedit and can help me? <<---
<rdz> mmm4m5m, you cannot mount dirs to dirs.. you can only mount device nodes to dirs
<rdz> mmm4m5m, why the hell is /dev/sda1 a directory on your machine?
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: find ~/ -name "*.jpg" -exec mv {} ~/images \;
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: then rerun but change .jpg for .gif
<rdz> mmm4m5m, it doesn't help to repeat the exact questions again without answering the other questions
<rdz> devon, don't ask to ask.. just ask
<devon> i asked
<zardosh> ActionParsnip : thanx sound working :)
<ActionParsnip> zardosh: im not sure how to find jpg AND gif, but you can easily run 2 seperate comands
<mmm4m5m> rdz: what are "the other questions"?
<rdz> devon, sorry.. then i missed your question
<devon> how do i install symbol browser on gedit? (rdz)
<devon> (i seem to miss the gedit folder in .gnome2)
<ActionParsnip> greenS: just use gksudo gedit /etc/modules and paste the text in yourself
<rdz> mmm4m5m, how comes, that on your system the file /dev/sda1 is a direcory and not a device node? did you do anything special? did you create the directory yourself?
<ActionParsnip> rdz: ounds lke he's ran sudo touch /dev/sda1
<joetromondo> Hi, im trying to recover my grub here but when I do the "find /boot/grub/stage1" it says file not found.    I already tried the "find /grub/stage1" and did not work. an ideas?
<devon> rdz: so can you help me with gedit
<devon> ?
<Incarus> rdz, he could remove the directory and restart system
<mmm4m5m> rdz: it is not a directory. I think I know the answer now. First I have to mount device... after that I could use $mount --bind
<ActionParsnip> !grub | joetromondo
<ubottu> joetromondo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rdz> ActionParsnip, does that convert the a device node into a directory?
<ActionParsnip> joetromondo: just reinstall grub over itself
<emretemp> hi guys, i ve a problem. i got a new harddisk partition but cant see it. Im trying to mount it but dont know which /dev/sda it is. how can I see all harddisk partitions ? "df" command does not show this information
<rdz> devon, sorry. i don't even know what a symbol browser is...
<devon> rdz: programing XD
<ActionParsnip> rdz: if it didnt exist before you can create a folder any place you like
<Incarus> emretemp, qtparted or gparted
<Sooke1> I have mounted a Linux server with POSTFIX, it doesn't have a domain name, just a static public IP. All the emails I send trought it are put into spam folders, I have read something about MX records, etc.. Can anyone please help me?, thanks
<Incarus> emretemp, fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> rdz: even in /proc if you want your pc to go doolaly
<emretemp> well do they operate on console?
<emretemp> hah let me check fdisk thx
<Cube3D> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Cube3D> thanks
<ActionParsnip> emretemp: sudo fdisk -l    or    sudo parted -l
<rdz> ActionParsnip, aha... if it did _not_ exist before.. i see
<devon> rdz: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins in third party.. symbol browser..
<Incarus> emretemp, gparted und qtparted are gui's. np
<emretemp> Incarus, fdisk does the job thx
<ech01> Hello tout le monde !!!
<Incarus> np
<emretemp> ActionParsnip, thx u 2 ; )
<ActionParsnip> emretemp: np man
<fogobogo> ech01: aloha
<oliverl> Is here somebody who has a Hauppauge Nova-SE2 DVB card running?
<rdz> ActionParsnip, @ sudo fdisk -l: do you know if ther eis way to list partition tables as well for non-msdos partition tables, such as GUID-table or Apple-table?
<devon> so can anyone here help me with gedit plugins? <<-----
<Incarus> oliverl, did you install the driver?
<oliverl> sure
<zardosh> #linux
<ActionParsnip> rdz: not sure, id imagine they would show up as fdisk can identify a tonne of partition types
<Incarus> zardosh, /join
<Arelis> Hello people. I have installed Ubuntu on my Mac Mini. Now i want to access my files on the Mac partition. It gets mounted, but access is denied to me in my Mac home directory. (Folders like Music are unreadable)
<Incarus> oliverl, is it working?
<rdz> ActionParsnip, thanks
<saurabh> hel
<oliverl> there are no error messages in "messages" as well as in dmesg
<saurabh> i want to compile and run java in my terminal. how to do that
<ActionParsnip> devon: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<ActionParsnip> !java | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<oliverl> but I didn't get a tv picture
<oliverl> I have a FF card within the same system and that card is working perfect
<devon> ActionParsnip: thats the page i found
<devon> still doesnt help me
<ActionParsnip> oliverl: what line does lspci; lsusb   identify the card as?
<ActionParsnip> devon: everything i've found is pointing to that directory you created
<oliverl> Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<EruditeHermit> hi can anyone tell me which application this is? http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/15/ubuntu-9-04-ported-to-nokias-n8x0-internet-tablets/#comments
<Arelis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Incarus> EruditeHermit, thats Mesa
<johannes__> hi I assembled a Raid 1 /dev/md0 and want it to be auto-assembled at every boot-up, can I do: sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1 --config=/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf  ?
<EruditeHermit> Incarus: I mean the system information application
<ActionParsnip> oliverl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844941
<ActionParsnip> oliverl: the echo commands will need sudo
<Incarus> EruditeHermit, oh, i thougt the highlighted one with the mouse on it O_o
<oliverl> echo command?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | johannes__
<ubottu> johannes__: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<devon_> ActionParsnip: im back.. so what were you saying?
<ActionParsnip> devon_: every page ive found points to that folder you made
<devon_> yeah but the plugin doesnt show up in the gedit plugins
<rdz> where is the shadow of the windows defined? in the gnome-theme? and i also would like to know, how i can increase the size of the area at each corner of any window, that is used to resize the window. is that also defined in the theme, or in gnome itself or in the window manager?
<MindUser39114> ciao
<deep1> hi there, mu usb wireless adapter is not working ...
<deep1> its a ralink chipset, shud work out of box !
<ActionParsnip> deep1: depends which ralink chip it is
<ActionParsnip> deep1: lsusb will identify it for you
<deep1> shud i post my lsusb ?
<Stalker_> bonjour à vous
<deep1> ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<deep1> i'm using wicd
<Incarus> !ndis | deepl
<ubottu> deepl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Incarus> use ndiswrapper, deepl
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone know a easy way to burn *.img in brasero?? or have any other better ideas of free burner app?
<deep1> tahnk you !
<Incarus> np
<devon_> so can anyone help me installing a gedit plugin?
<ActionParsnip> deep1: sudo modprobe rt73usb
<Incarus> deepl, this could also help: http://www.linux.com/feature/56946
<MindUser39114>   : T : R : I : V : I : A : L :  Comenzando juego 12:45 !
<MindUser39114>  T  [Límite preguntas: 12 ] * [Gana al alcanzar 12 puntos] * [Tiempo: 15 seg.]
<MindUser39114>  T  Preg. nº 1/12 * Tema: Japón (Autor: Yamamoto)
<MindUser39114>  T  Ministro de Trabajo del Japón ?  ( 2 pal.)
<FloodBot1> MindUser39114: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> !en | MindUser39114
<ubottu> MindUser39114: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sdf2> !audigy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy
<sdf2> !sb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sb
<sdf2> %mic
<devon_> help with gedit plugins?
<sdf2> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<sdf2> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<devon_> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Ardorin> My xubuntu desktop keeps sending about 10kbps to the internet and I don't know why.
<Incarus> sdf2, google is your friend
<Banjo_> How do i find out what wireless drivers my computer has?
<sdf2> i can't setup microphone on my desktop pc
<sdf2> on my laptop it works fine
<ActionParsnip> Ardorin: are you connected to a usb modem or do you use a router
<sdf2> but desktop doesn't ...
<Ardorin> ActionParsnip, router, cabled.
<Incarus> sdf2, alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: is it a usb mic by any remote chance
<xukun> hi all. I have a sound when playing movies but there is no sound when playing audio files. Any idea why?
<sdf2> alsamixer?
<sdf2> ubuntu uses pulseaudio
<illumin8> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<Incarus> Ardorin, make ping and paste
<sdf2> which is setup nicely i think
<Silkjc> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Incarus> illumin8, ...
<illumin8> Incarus: Yes?
<Ardorin> Incarus, ping anywhere? paste here?
<sdf2> forget about alsa
<sdf2> i use pulseaudio
<Incarus> illumin8, rofl
<Incarus> Ardorin e.g. "sudo ping google.de" and yes, paste here
<Ardorin> 18 packets transmitted, 18 received, 0% packet loss, time 17073ms
<Silkjc> I can't get ALSA to play anything other then pops since rebooting -=-\
<Ardorin> need more info than that?
<Incarus> Ardorin, yes, the line after
<devon_> help with gedit plugins?
<Ardorin> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 146.629/165.951/305.236/38.232 ms
<Ardorin> Incarus, What does that second line mean?
<illumin8> Ardorin: those are minimum average and max upload/download speeds
<Incarus> thx, illumin8
<illumin8> Incarus:  :)
<Ardorin> Alright...
<joetromondo> I can not find my menu.lst in the boot dir. I already reinstalled grub. I need to recover it
<nicolagreco> guys is there a way to launch a command with ssh ?
<CQ> any ideas where to donate an old laptop instead of throwing it away?
<nicolagreco> without have access
<CQ> nicolagreco: without access to what??
<Incarus> joezromondo, me3nu.lst should be in /boot/grub/, not in /boot
<nicolagreco> for example "ssh do this command"
 * Ardorin 's uptime is about 20 minutes and my network card has already sent 18mb and recieved 7.
<Incarus> joetromondo, me3nu.lst should be in /boot/grub/, not in /boot
<Ardorin> I've only checked my email and chatted with you guys.
<nicolagreco> without access in the remote server via ssh and print the command
<joetromondo> Incarus: Well, my boot does not have a grub folder
<nicolagreco> run a command in the remote server with 1 command in local
<Incarus> Ardorin, are you sure with the 10kbps? where did you test it?
<joetromondo> Incarus: From he synaptic installer, its intalles ok
<nicolagreco> can someone help me ?
<hi5> hi
<Incarus> joetromondo, "grub-install"
<hi5> me too
<xukun> It takes a long time to start my nfs client when the server is not on. The client is then trying to connect is. Can I make this process go faster?
<Ardorin> Incarus, I'm looking aht the graph the system monitor shows me.
<Incarus> nicolagreco, ask in one line
<hi5> hi, I'm trying to create a liveUSB
<hi5> of Ubuntu Studio
<Incarus> hi5, in one line
<nicolagreco> is there a way to run 1 command in remote using 1 command without loggin in with ssh and type the command? So type 1 time a command
<Incarus> Ardorin, are you sure that you look right?
<hi5> Sorry! I'm trying to create a LiveUSB or make ubuntu run from an external  hard drive but each time I end up with many errors
<nicolagreco> ops solved thanks!
<Ardorin> Incarus, yeah, why?
<hi5> anybody?
<CQ> nicolagreco: read the manpage :)
<sdf2> anybody have a clue why mic isn't working with pulseaudio?
<Incarus> Ardorin, because ping looks fine
<nicolagreco> CQ: that's the think i've just done :D
<Incarus> sdf2, volume is down!?
<hi5> i think its not able to find casper/vmlinuz
<SafariAl> Is there a reason Ubuntu only recognizes 70% of my battery?
<hi5> hello???
<sdf2> Incarus: microphone is set to max?
<SafariAl> (it's a brand new battery)
<sdf2> Incarus: btw everything is working fine here, i just can't make the microphone work
<hi5> i tried the exact same steps as: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Incarus> SafariAl, no
<SafariAl> Incarus: what do you recommend I do?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip: Thank you!!!!
<SafariAl> right now I'm about to follow:
<SafariAl> http://www.totalnetsolutions.net/2007/08/13/how-to-increase-battery-life-in-ubuntu-or-debian-linux/
<hi5> hello?? Anybody..plz???
<Incarus> sdf2, your microphone need also a driver, maybe you got a different microphone (or distri) at your laptop/desktop
<frog_> hi, there are some system - spellcheckers in repository. which one is recommendedr? i 'd love to use it system wide(no matter in what application i acctually type)
<Ardorin> Incarus, I'm not doing anything. My card is sending data at 13kpbs and my router is blinking a lot.
<hi5> ?
<frog_> i use nome btw
<frog_> *gnome
<sdf2> Incarus: where can i get any info ?
<hi5> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Studio????
<Incarus> SafariAl, i dont thik that that is a bug of ubuntu, i think its because of the battery
<SafariAl> Hmm, that doesn't make sense, because other operating systems read the battery find
<SafariAl> fine*
<joetromondo> Hi I have a archlinux installed here, i need to chroot there, how do I do that?
<Incarus> Ardorin, you could find out which data is sending over the router, or you could eject the cable (power) from the router for a minute
<hi5> hellllooooooo, anybody???????????
<Incarus> hi5, if nobody answer, nobody can help
<xukun> I,m using pulseaudio but I have no sound when playing audio files, for movies I have sound
<Incarus> sdf2, i dont know
<hi5> Incarus, Are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: all better?
<jmcs> hi5: #ubuntu-studio
<hi5> thanks
<Nalf> ActionParsnip: Yes! Just finished updating, hehe.
<Ardorin> Incarus, How do I do the first thing? how would the second thing help me?
<Incarus> hi5, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-December/036755.html
<emretemp> well anyone using sony vaio VGN SR39VN laptop with ubuntu ? I just cant figure out why my function keys are not working.
<Nalf> ActionParsnip: Still have to unplug it to boot, but that's something I can live with. Not having the internet is a real downer.
<Incarus> Ardorin, dont know, with a program which shows the network traffic, and the 2. could be not a problem of your pc, or? it could be a problem of the router
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: true, maybe there will be a kernel patch soon, but i guess its a small price
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Ardorin> Incarus, no, when I turn this pc off and work with my laptop everything is fine.
<Nalf> ActionParsnip: Yeah, i can live with it. Any recommended way to install codecs? I need a ton of them...
<silv3r_m00n> I am using cable internet .. can someone tell me how to hack it ?
<maverick340> are there any good NLE video editors for linux , commercial  will do also
<Incarus> emretemp, most of the function keys dont have a standard key function
<sudhi> I use Samtron 56V monitor but after install not able to get the xserver going... It just hangs with black screen and a mouse pointer... please help
 * Ardorin is going to get some breakfast, he'll be back in a little while.
<maverick340> cinelerra and all are absolutely useless
<ActionParsnip> !medibunti | nalf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunti
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu |nalf
<ubottu> nalf: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Nalf> silv3r_m00n: We don't offer support for cable internet here, sorry.
<emretemp> Incarus, well does that mean that I will never be able to use them  ?
<maverick340> no decent effects .. :(
<Incarus> Ardorin, and if you turn on the pc, other pcs got a slow internet connection?
<silv3r_m00n> Nalf: any room you know of ?
<maverick340> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mzuverink> I have a Sony Viao Laptop and when plugging in external speakers being headphone or what have you the laptop speakers continue to broadcast sound as well as the 3.5mm jack, any ideads on how I can make the laptop speakers recognize that a 3.5mm device is in use ond to then make the laptop speakers not work?  Google with out answers, thank you.
<joep> Anybody here with virtualbox experience (ubuntu nonfree) and USB (will not see my IPAQ).
<WebGuest1> Howdy all
<Incarus> emremtemp, no, try somethin linke ctrl+F2 or alt+f4, so you could find out, if they are working
<Nalf> ActionParsnip: Thanks again. Rebooting.
<hamidlogis> hello
<Incarus> mzuverink, you can run alsamixer and turn off pc speakers
<hamidlogis> i have a problem with rar
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: np
<WebGuest1> I am dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu. I mainly use Ubuntu, However I would like to have a seerate partition for my documents, to be shared between ubuntu and Windows.  What format would be best for this partition?
<emretemp> Incarus, umm i as alking about the special "function" button on laptops for screen brightness or  LCD/Crt selection , volume management etc.
<mzuverink> Incarus, I will give that a try, is that something I need to ad?
<silv3r_m00n> what are the gui mysql clients available
<emretemp> * i was talking about*
<hamidlogis> i´ve downloaded a file splited in three part with winrar but i am in ubuntu
<Incarus> mzuverink, no, just start in the console
<Incarus> emretemp, k, no chance i think, you could update your system
<ActionParsnip> !rar | hamidlogis
<ubottu> hamidlogis: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mzuverink> Incarus, thank you very nuch
<mzuverink> Much
<Incarus> hamidlogis, you can start winrar in wine
<emretemp> Incarus, "update" ? hmm i got the lastest ubuntu (8.10)
<Incarus> mzuverink, np
<hamidlogis> i can open the file but i cant extract
<Incarus> emretemp, yes, but apt-get upgrade will install also later updates for your system
<emretemp> Incarus, yup i am doing updates regularly. still no luck on those function keys.
<Incarus> k
<mzuverink> Incarus, that did not work, only master listed there, thanks though
<ActionParsnip> hamidlogis: unrar x <rar file>
<Incarus> hamidlogis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672654
<bent_> bj
<Incarus> mzuverink, only master? wait a sec
<sudhi> Is there a forum or article which helps debug monitor related issues when installing ubuntu? I am not able get my Samtron monitor working yet
<Incarus> sudhi, is ubuntu allready installed?
<sudhi> yes I installed it but not able to get it started
<WebGuest1> I can't use any ext systems, because windows doesn't have brilliant compatability with them
<sudhi> it hangs with a blank screen and a mouse pointer
<WebGuest1> fat32 is pretty old
<WebGuest1> which leads me to using NTFS, is this it best choice?
<ActionParsnip> sudhi: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the burned cd was ok on the first screen
<emretemp> WebGuest1, u can use ntfs. Im using one of my partitions with that format. so far so good. running without any problem.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there ... what command can I use to find the mac address of a lan machine whose ip is known ?
<sudhi> yes verified
<ActionParsnip> sudhi: boot to recovery root console (esc hen grub loads, select recovery mode, then select root). then when you are at console type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hamidlogis> thank you guys
<Incarus> sudhi, start a live cd and mount the partition, there ubuntu is installed and edit in /mount/sdaX/etc/X11/xorg.conf by "device" the line "DRIVER" to "vesa", or add a line <<DRIVER   "vesa">> at Dervie section
<sudhi> yes I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that gave only keyboard configuration related screens and not monitor related one's strange but that is what it gave
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, now I broke X, yay!
<Incarus> silv3r_m00n, "sudo ifconfig"
<silv3r_m00n> Incarus: can I know a little more than that
<emretemp> xorg file automatically backups, check /etc/X11 if there are older backups of xorg file
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: nice, looks like you will be having fun for a while
<Incarus> silv3r_m00n, what?
<emretemp> if so restore one of them
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, emretemp: I was going to do that and use a backup config file.
<sudhi> ok thanks I will try that an get back ...
<clueneeded> Running ubuntu 8.10.  I have a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01).   Goal: be able to have a choice of resolutions rather than the 640x480 installed by default.  Already tried to go to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - got the screen for the keyboard settings, then it went back to the command line.  Xserver...
<Incarus> silv3r_m00n, oh, you want to look up the mac address of another computer?
<clueneeded> ...did not bring up resolution adjustments.  The driver will not install at all, even from the command line.  Update Manager downloads 42 files, then does not list them and the "install updates" button is grayed out.  After some research, I am finding that the solution might be to to re-edit the xorg.conf file and specify resolution for vesa.  Questions: 1: is this true and 2: what exactly...
<clueneeded> ...do I put in the xorg.conf file?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, emretemp: All I did was activate the fglrx.. or flgrx whatever it is.. proprietary driver for my ati cards and it broke.
<FloodBot1> clueneeded: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silv3r_m00n> Incarus: yes
<emretemp> if u used the driver comes within ubuntu, then u can deactive that
<ActionParsnip> !ati | nalf
<Nalf> emretemp: Mind telling me how?
<ubottu> nalf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emretemp> from system/Administrotion/hardware drives  click here and select deactive
<Incarus> clueneeded, 1. yes, 2. there are a lot of documentation about the xorg.conf in the internet
<schnux> h
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, I have a radeonhd, heh.. two actually.. and it's dvi not vga.
<picca> anyone here find firefox in ubuntu is very sluggish and slow to respond to keyboard strokes - is this because of flash player ?
<emretemp> if you want to remove flgrx driver try check /usr/share/ati there must be a sh file you can run to uninstall that
<Incarus> clueneeded, you can install the updates with "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgarde"?
<emretemp> if u install that via apt-get u can also remove that with apt-get remove flgrx
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: should be the same driver: if youu run: lspci | grep -i vga
<Incarus> clueneeded, are you running jaunty?
<clueneeded> Incarus:  i have tried that...  the updates will not install
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: you can see what you have and websearch that
<clueneeded> incarus: 8.10
<Nalf> ActionParsnip, okiedokie. Thanks. Will do.
<Incarus> picca, just at flash pages
<Nalf> Back into ubuntu for me!
<picca> thanks Incarus - suppose nothing can be done about it other than disable flash
<clueneeded> Incarus: i have a record of what happend when i tried to do the update in terminal
<Ozzah> Hey all! I'm having a small problem. My laptop's HDMI output is working, but the image is overscanned on my samsung lcdtv. Using Nvidia and 8.10. Any ideas?
<acicula> overscanned?
<Incarus> picca, x86 or x64? you can install the noscript plugin, or something like that
<clueneeded> tried editing xorg.conf to make it recognise i have an intel card... that caused ubuntu to barf and ask me to redo the configuration back a gain
<Ozzah> I'm missing the top menu bar, bottom bar, and a bit off the left and right sides... The mouse disappears off the screen
<sdf2> anybody have a clue or a guide, how to get a microphone work with pulseaudio?
<sdf2> everything looks fine
<sdf2> but now even gnome recorder freezes
<{g}> Hey People! When I ssh somewhere, the name of my terminal stays "my@mymachine". How would you go about changing this?
<picca> Incarus, x86 here ... ah will try that thanks
<Incarus> picca, you can also try flash with opera
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: is the mic usb or does it plug into a standard sound jack?
<picca> Incarus, is it much faster in Opera?
<napzter> hey, guys how can i connect to irc server
<Incarus> picca, opera got a faster screen rendering then firefox, but i mean it could be a bug in firefox
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: standard sound jack
<napzter> im using chat zilla
<ActionParsnip> napzter: you've done it once to get here
<picca> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: ok, is it muted in sound conf
<LuD-up> Hi
<weatherkid> Where is my /etc/xinetd.d? I don't know if it moved or what but please help me. Thanks in Advance!
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: the fact that its a standard jack makes life a tonne easier
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: yes, but how can i check the conf?
<Incarus> sdf2, k, goto alsamixer an check if it is muted (m)
<Incarus> i have to go
<Incarus> bye
<sdf2> alsamixer?
<LuD-up> Quelqu'un pour m'aider? :-'
<LuD-up> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<devon> i need help with the custom luncher.. why does it behave differently then the console on the same command?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr LuD-up
<LuD-up> bazhang thx :)
<ActionParsnip> undancy is there
<devon> ActionParsnip: im executing gedit ~/Projects/Test/src/*.cpp
<devon> in console it runs ok
<devon> but when i do the same in the custom luncher it doesnt
<devon> what am i missing?
<cypher1> isnt the network manager applet in intrepid supposed to find all of my networks automatically ?
<clueneeded> I am starting to think that there is no solution to the resolution probelm
<devon> help? anyone?
<picca> is it possible to configure ufw to allow access by MAC address
<k0rf> Hello everybody. I have tried to install several ubuntu derivatives on my laptop but after i have chosen Install Ubuntu in the boot menu the screen becomes corrupt and i cant read what it says. Anybody knows why this i happening? Someting with the graphics? Best regards.
<ActionParsnip> devon: not sure, whats a custom launcher?
<weatherkid> !/etc/xinetd.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/xinetd.d
<joetromondo> hi how do i pastebin?
<weatherkid> ﻿! /etc/xinetd.d
<devon> the one in ubuntu
<devon> that you can add to Panel
<jrib> !pastebin | joetromondo
<ubottu> joetromondo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> k0rf: try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | k0rf
<ubottu> k0rf: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<k0rf> Thanks, i have tried the noacpi and all that stuff but no improvement
<weatherkid> ﻿Where is /etc/xinetd.d in 8.04.2? Did someone move it or did I just not get one or what?
<ActionParsnip> k0rf: try nodma
<cypher1> weatherkid,  try whereis xinetd
<ActionParsnip> k0rf: maybe you could make the bootup not show splash so you can see the bootup
 * weatherkid smacks himself for just doing that with another app
<weatherkid> ty
<k0rf> ActionParsnip: yes is that the VGA=771 command??
<cypher1> weatherkid, you are welcome
<weatherkid> cypher1: its not telling me it is just saying xinetd:
<weatherkid> which is kinda shocking for whereis
<clueneeded> OK... I think i will change the question.  I understand that 915resolution is something i should install.  when i look for it in synaptic, it does not get it or install it.  What is another way to install 915resolution?
<cypher1> weatherkid, do you have xinetd installed
<ActionParsnip> k0rf: remove the word splash from /boot/grub/menu.list for your kernel
<weatherkid> let me pull up synaptic
<clueneeded> never mind... found sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Ardorin> Incarus, no becuase it only uses 10kpbs, i have a pretty fast connection.
<Silkjc> Is there any way I can see the codecs installed by Rhythmbox?
<weatherkid> cypher1: nope
<weatherkid> im going to install it
<osubuck_> can someone tell me what the state of linux will be if this happens http://www.videolan.org/press/patents.html
<k0rf> ActionParsnip: i think it worked when i added vga=771 efter the --- in the advanced options.
<ActionParsnip> k0rf: whatever gets rid of the image so you can watch boot messages
<clueneeded> NOW we are getting somewhere...   sudo apt-get install 915resolution    E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<clueneeded> how to get past that
<weatherkid> clueneeded: did you type in the right sudo passwd?
<k0rf> ActionParsnip: thank you for your help! :)
<clueneeded> yup
<weatherkid> sounds like a sudo error to me
<weatherkid> when did you last install something
<clueneeded> weatherkid: just updates... i have been trying to install some sort of intel driver for days now
<weatherkid> 'cause if apt or dpkg is still in use it will give you that error
<DizzyDoo> Hi, trying to change my Ubuntu server box from a DHCP setting to a Static IP. I've tried the various tutorials found via google, but none of them seem to work. Could someone walk me through what to do?
<sjokkis> hi. i get a grub error 2 immediately as grub tries to start. after "Grub loading, please wait...", and before the usual "Stage 1.5 loaded" (or whatever it is)
<sjokkis> it's with a completely fresh install of ubuntu from a memory stick. the box has both IDE and SATA drives (through a controller card)
<weatherkid> so you need to kill the update if you want to install this
<LurkersA> ~clueneeded, is there another package utility open? Is the update icon showing updates? Synaptic Open? Add/remove open?
<acicula> DizzyDoo: via gui or manual?
<DizzyDoo> Acicula: Manually, I think (I'm new to this Ubuntu stuff) done via command line, right?
<Padhu> anybody help me to configure mac appearence in ubuntu
<TABASCO> Hi
<ActionParsnip> sjokkis: all drives have IDE ;)
<clueneeded> lurkers: ah, that's it... synaptic was open
<clueneeded> lets try again...
<ActionParsnip> !grub | sjokkis
<ubottu> sjokkis: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TABASCO> How can I change the password so that all the sudo and gsku stuff also has the new password and not only the login screen?
<sjokkis> ActionParsnip: sorry, that was a foul up. it has both PATA and SATA drives
<clueneeded> Package 915resolution is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<perlmonkey> installed Ubuntu 8.04 got no audio. using C-media sound card. ideas?
<ActionParsnip> TABASCO: if you change your password then your sudo / gksudo will also change as its the same thing
<acicula> DizzyDoo: set in /etc/network/interfaces
<LurkersA> clueneeded, but you aren't getting locked out anymore?
<clueneeded> no
<LurkersA> perlmonkey, is it intermittant, or just not working?
<perlmonkey> no sound at all on any application, worked fine in previous Ubuntu versions
<acicula> DizzyDoo: actually maybe you can use a command line configurator, but i wouldnt know which one
<LurkersA> clueneeded, Thats one problem solved then :) Not sure about the rest though :)
<DizzyDoo> acicula: That's where I've been editing, but what should I type? I've tried a few variations with my own static IP, but it doesn't seem to work
<weatherkid> ty everyone! This is one of my favorite channels on Freenode
<sudhi> Thanks for the help I am now able to work on ubuntu ... driver "vesa" helped to get my samtron working
<caio> brasero cant burn dvd videos?
<sjokkis> ActionParsnip: having the PATA drive ubuntu is on plugged in seems to prevent me from booting from my usb stick (with the ubuntu image). so it's kinda hard to do anything here really
<ActionParsnip> sjokkis: if you change the attatched drives, the disk numbering will change
<perlmonkey> always something, fix one thing something crops up :-/
<Lieserl> hi, i am a beginner in linux stuff and i have a problem
<acicula> DizzyDoo: tried man interfaces ?
<ActionParsnip> ask the rool Lieserl it will respond if it can help
<DizzyDoo> acicula: No idea what that is, I'm afraid
<Lieserl> i have just installed ubuntu 8.10, and when i`m trying to watch a video (with any program) it's crashes
<sjokkis> ActionParsnip: well, yes. i'm pretty sure grub is looking at the wrong drive. it's probably ordering the SATA and PATA drives the wrong way or something
<sjokkis> but i can't even get a grub prompt, so i'm not sure how to fix it
<vjacob> what's the fastest and easiest way to transfer very big files from one Mac OS X computer to a Linux computer?
<ActionParsnip> sjokkis: then try some different disk numbers to see what you get
<sjokkis> i can't boot from my usb stick with the installation image either
 * Nalf kicks X.
<acicula> DizzyDoo: the manual explaining interfaces, but are you sure you cant use a gui to configure stuff for you?
<sjokkis> ActionParsnip: how do you expect me to do that when i can't get a grub prompt?
<Lieserl> x11 video output error: X11 request 140.19 failed with error code 11:
<Lieserl>  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<DizzyDoo> acicula: No, this is just a fresh Ubuntu Server installation
<ActionParsnip> vjacob: share the linux dir with samba then copy from the mac, or share on the mac and copy with linux
<Slart> vjacob: removable hard drive..
<sjokkis> ActionParsnip: i have no way to configure grub here
<acicula> DizzyDoo: well type man interfaces at the console, that explains the format of interfaces
<Slart> vjacob: if you want to do it over a network... perhaps ftp? shouldn't be too hard to setup an ftp server on the linux box
<ActionParsnip> sjokkis: live cd, mount your partition with /boot on it (?)
 * mneptok blinks
<clueneeded> I have found the 915resolution file, extracted it with archive manager into a folder called "915resolution" in Documents.  What is the correct command to make it install?
<mneptok> Slart: sftp is far safer, and far easier to set up
<mneptok> vjacob: and SFTP is your answer
<clueneeded> actually 915resolution-0.5.3
<Lieserl> any help for me, please? i have google-it but i can'd find out what to do
<Slart> mneptok: agree that it's safer.. but.. is it easier than ftp?
<mneptok> Slart: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mneptok> Slart: done.
<damaltor> hey everybody. does anyone know about the "raptor gaming mouse M3 Platinum", if it is working nicely with linux??
<jacek> Hey everyone!!
<Slart> mneptok: ah.. that ... does indeed look very easy... sounds like even I could do that =)
<Snicks|TWw> i got a little question: i'm looking in my system-monitor, looking at the memory maps; what does heap mean? it got a lot of 'private dirty' in firefox, i suppose it will be used well, but just wondering what it is ;)
<ActionParsnip> Lieserl: from root recovery console run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vjacob> thanks, I don't have one. The quickest for me was: Turn on ftp in Mac OS X and use built-in gFTP to transfer :)
<mneptok> Slart: *i* can do it befoee morning coffee. if that's possible, i have stuff growing on my shower curtain that could do it. ;)
<devon> hey i need help creating a custom app launcher
<Slart> mneptok: :D
<sjokkis> ActionParsnip: yeah. i guess i'll have to find a cd-player somewhere. thanks
<clueneeded> I have found the 915resolution file, extracted it with archive manager into a folder called "915resolution-0.5.3" in Documents. What is the correct command to make it install?
<ActionParsnip> sjokkis: or boot fro a cd key with a live cd on it
<Lieserl> ActionParsnip: what's the root recovery console?
<mneptok> Slart: OSX has an ssh server by default. you just have to toggle it on via a GUI to use it.
<eMaX> hi all,
<Snicks|TWw> devon, rightclick your panel, click: add to panel, custom application launcher and should be done ;)
<sjokkis> ActionParsnip: i've been trying that
<sjokkis> no joy
<eMaX> when I add a memorystick to my laptop, fspot opens automatically. Can I change that in favor of another application?
<devon> Snicks|TWw: yeah the problem is the commend im entering doesnt work..
<Cheery> hi, I'd need to find out 32bit version of libgtk-1.2.so.0 for my 64bit machine, anyone knows where to get that from?
<devon> Desktop$ gedit /home/kostia/Projects/Franco/src/*.cpp
<mneptok> eMaX: i assume this is flash memory with photos on it?
<eMaX> yes
<Slart> Cheery: packages.ubuntu.com might be one place
<mneptok> eMaX: /query ?
<ActionParsnip> Cheery: you need a 32bit version of libgtk1.2
<Snicks|TWw> at least you shouldn't add the Desktop$ devon
<devon> i dont
<devon> i copyed that by mistake
<Snicks|TWw> ah, all right :)
<devon> gedit /home/kostia/Projects/Franco/src/*.cpp
<devon> but it opens *.cpp instead of all the cpp files
<Snicks|TWw> devon, if you do that in terminal, it works all right?
<devon> yup
<platius> clueneeded;  I found the 915resolution in synaptics package manager
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: how to get that?
<clueneeded> platius: when i go to synaptics and type in 915resolution, there is no response
<ActionParsnip> devon: cd ~/Projects/Franco/src; for for i in *.cpp; do gedit $i
<ActionParsnip> Cheery: head to the packages site on ubuntu and manually download the package then install it
<platius> clueneeded; let me check what repo it is in   I am in hardy
<ActionParsnip> Cheery: this may break your system, so its your own risk
<clueneeded> i am in intreped
<Cheery> can I scavenge the package to get the lib?
<devon> failed to execute child "cd"
<jrib> devon: you're original command should be working.  Pastebin the entire terminal session
<jrib> your even
<platius> clueneeded; I'll boot into intrepid and see if it is there, one sec
<mrglinux> my sound doesn't work . I don't like restart my linux ... how can I reset this hardare?
<devon> jrib: it works in terminal
<mrglinux> **hardware
<devon> im trying to use it in a luncher
<clueneeded> ok
<sdf2> anybody have a clue how to make mic work with pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> devon: ok then get your pwd in terminal to where the cpp files are and run: for for i in *.cpp; do gedit $i
<devon> what?
<ActionParsnip> oops
<itona> Hi world, how may I change the behavior of the console so that i can autocomplete commands with <TAB> instead of <Ctrl-R>
<ActionParsnip> for for i in *.cpp; do gedit $i; done
<mrglinux> ?
<mrglinux> how can I?
<itona> Yes.. may -> can
<sdf2> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ActionParsnip> devon: use the command   cd  to change the directory your  terminal is pointing to
<jrib> devon: right.  weird that you are writing a launcher like that.  Anyway, write a shell script and launch that script instead
<devon> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `i'
<Slart> itona: hmm.. it 's tab by default for me.. what version are you running?
<ActionParsnip> devon: for i in *.cpp; do gedit $i; done
<devon> jrib: how do i write a shell script?
<CQ> I have apache set up and working, how can I get https:// set up? any good HOWTOS?
<devon> .sh?
<perlmonkey> ﻿drwsr-sr-x <-- my home folder has changed permissions. is the "s" instead of "x" likely to cause problems?
<ActionParsnip> devon: file extensions mean very little in linux
<jrib> devon: put the commands in a text file, make the first line "#!/bin/bash"
<itona> Slart:  8.10
<perlmonkey> Ubuntu 8.04, no audio (in any application) worked fine in previous versions.. any ideas? Using C-Media card
<Lieserl> ActionParsnip: i`ve got the same error ...
<platius> clueneeded; when I search for 915 in intrepid it returns an xserver for intel video.   Perhaps that is all you need?
<Slart> itona: and tab doesn't autocomplete for you?
<itona> Slart: no...
<Lieserl> ActionParsnip : it did't work
<Slart> itona: ctrl+r does reverse search for me
<itona> for me as wll
<ActionParsnip> Lieserl: did you rest xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> *reset
<Lieserl> yes
<ActionParsnip> ok
<clueneeded> platius:  when i try to use xserver, all it does is give me screens for configuruing the keyboaard, never gets to any video configuratrion screeens
<devon> ok another problem
<devon> i have wine installed
<ActionParsnip> Lieserl: then if you run: lspci | grep -i vga   what does it output
<itona> Slart: sorry... I want up/down for browsing commands that begin with the letters already typed in the console
<devon> so wine tryes to execute the script
<devon> how do i make it execute without wine?
<jrib> devon: provide more details...
<Lieserl> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<gohmifune> is there a command to make the graphical interface start when you are stuck in the text-only login?
<Slart> itona: ahhh.. ok.. I don't know about that.. there is probably a way though..
<jrib> gohmifune: sudo service gdm start
<ActionParsnip> devon: should sort you out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<devon> jrib: wine tryes to lunch the script.. and it says no "no windows program.."
<ActionParsnip> devon: is the script a linux shell script or something else?
<clueneeded> wait a minute...  i looked for "intel" in synaptic and it gave me some xserver thing... I am installing it to see what happens
<devon> shell
<jrib> devon: wine tries to launch the script by itself randomly?  Or do you do something?
<ActionParsnip> devon: then it doesnt need wine, shell scripts run with the linux shell
<gohmifune> jrib: what happens then? am I taken to the login screen?
<jrib> gohmifune: yes
<jrib> gohmifune: though I'm not sure what you mean by "stuck in the text-only login".  How did you get stuck?
<devon> ActionParsnip, jrib: as soon as i make a new sh, it makes it a wine file
<ActionParsnip> devon: in terminal, cd to where the script is and run:  sh ./<script name>
<Lieserl> ActionParsnip  : 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<tk3> hi all - rythmbox seems to have disappeared for me - nothing shows up with an apt-get or a search, other packages work fine - what gives?
<gohmifune> jrib: login goes directly to the text-only login screen
<ActionParsnip> devon: then remove the file extension, its not necesssary
<devon> ActionParsnip: even without the extention
<jrib> gohmifune: why?  because you didn't install the desktop version or ...?
<devon> just by adding #!/bin/bash
<tavish> my sound is not working wherever gstreamer is involved, everything required is installed
<jrib> devon: what is "it" in your sentence?
<devon> to the file it makes it a wine file
<clueneeded> maybe if I run xserver it will give me the video screens now
<gohmifune> jrib: it just happened in between reboots
<ActionParsnip> devon: then run it from terminal with sh ./<scriptname>
<gohmifune> jrib: overnight
<clueneeded> (trying to find running xserver command..._
<devon> but i want to be able to run it without terminal...
<jrib> gohmifune: no idea why?
<jrib> devon: see if it works in the terminal first
<devon> that the whole idea..
<gohmifune> jrib: none
<devon> ok
<Cheery> hmm.. ok, now I need libgmodule-1.2.so.0
<ActionParsnip> devon: its just to test
<Cheery> where to find that from?
<jrib> gohmifune: well what does the command I gave you do?
<ActionParsnip> devon: you may need to right click the script to make it run in terminal but will be launched with mouse
<gohmifune> jrib: haven't tried it yet, I'll have to log off, dual boot. BRB
<jrib> gohmifune: ok
<devon> ok runs fine in terminal
<jrib> devon: make the file executable
<devon> jrib: it is, through wine..
<siropio> hello i would like to download DONALD KNUTH'S serie "The Art of Computer Programing" a link please???
<jrib> devon: no.  Give the file executable permissions is what I mean
<devon> how?
<jrib> siropio: offtopic and illegal.  Buy the book or go to your library
<Malacius> http://paveiksliukai.net/images/129_snapshot6.jpg
<Malacius> Error !!
<jrib> devon: chmod +x /path/to/file
<devon> ok i think i got it
<siropio> ok
<jrib> Malacius: vlc is in the repositories
<devon> at last!!
<devon> thanks jrib and ActionParsnip :D:D
<Malacius> wait ...
<Lieserl> any ideas for me? please :-)
<platius> clueneeded; http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/  here is the 915 homepage, best I can do
<jrib> !helpme | Lieserl
<ubottu> Lieserl: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<b1n42y> is it normal for firefox to use 413 mb for 100 tabs ?
<Malacius> http://paveiksliukai.net/images/213_snapshot3.jpg
<Malacius> ???
<jrib> b1n42y: I imagine that depends on what is in the tabs
<jamil_1> title bar of all my windows has disappeared
<stefan_can> b1n42y, I suppose so
<Malacius> not this :/ :D
<stefan_can> try loading google 100 times
<Malacius> wait
<ActionParsnip> devon: np man
<Snicks|TWw> 22 tabs: around 120MB
<platius> clueneeded; there is info on how to use the xserver there
<ActionParsnip> Snicks|TWw: sounds like firefox
<b1n42y> jrib: i have adblock so some ads i guess of those a few flash...ah ok thanks guys/girls
<Snicks|TWw> that's right, ActionParsnip ;) i said this to b1n42y :)
<Malacius> http://paveiksliukai.net/images/917_snapshot4.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Snicks|TWw: firefox is overrated imho
<ActionParsnip> its good, but not THAT good
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: what do you use again, midori?
<Malacius> download files, but don't install it
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: opera
<Snicks|TWw> i know, opera works better, ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Snicks|TWw: i got firefox ok by apt-building it with high optomisation
<jrib> Malacius: this is on an upgrade?
 * b1n42y cringes, most popular employment web site doesnt work well with it, www.seek.com.au
<Malacius> yes
<tavish> http://codepad.org/1hDYBwx0 , i have installed the gstreamer plugins, still i get this
<jrib> !who | Malacius
<ubottu> Malacius: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Malacius: run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade » in a terminal and pastebin the command and output
<Malacius> OK
<gohmifune> jrib: display manager is already running, is there a way to switch to it?
<jrib> gohmifune: ctrl-alt-f7
<jamil_1> Title bar of my all windows has disappeared. I cant minimize them nor can I change focus to any other application except the top most one. Any help ?
<jamil_1> i have recently uninstalled compiz
<gohmifune> jrib: that's it?
<gohmifune> jrib: what happens after that?
<jrib> gohmifune: well you should see the login screen if gdm is running...
<jrib> !pastebin > Malacius
<ubottu> Malacius, please see my private message
<gohmifune> jrib: ok, I'll give it a try
<Lieserl> http://pastebin.com/d6f4da9ab
<clueneeded> dumb easy question for ya: how to start xserver
<jrib> clueneeded: is it installed?
<Lieserl> clueneeded: xstart
<sdf2> how to make microphone work with pulseaudio?
<clueneeded> bash: xstart: command not found
<jamil_1> tttttttttttt
<Lieserl> clueneeded : startx
<vieq> hello all, can I add new file system to /etc/fstab with out the UUID?
<jrib> vieq: yes
<jamil_1>  Title bar of my all windows has disappeared. I cant minimize them nor can I change focus to any other application except the top most one. Any help ?
<clueneeded> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<vieq> k so why the default istall uses UUID in fstab?
<clueneeded> i am the admin
<jrib> jamil_1: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects -> none
<TuGa> hello ppl
<jrib> clueneeded: did you see my question?
<sjokkis> argh. fuck. why can't i boot from the alternative cd?
<jrib> !language | sjokkis
<ubottu> sjokkis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vieq> jrib:
<clueneeded> jrib: i don't know how to check whether something is installed in ubuntu... but i do know that i dealt wiuth xserver before because i was cursing at it for not giving me video configuration screens, just keyboard
<keeley> hello... I have a problem, I install ubuntu-server I connecting with ubuntu desktop with putty all right, but when i launch command "startx" I read a error: "user not authorized to run the X server" I can fix this?
<TuGa> i'm need to change my X screen resolution how can i do that?
<jrib> clueneeded: well the point is: X should start by default if you've installed the desktop.  So either you have stopped it from starting or something is broken.  Why isn't X starting?
<damaltor> hey everybody. does anyone know about the "raptor gaming mouse M3 Platinum", if it is working nicely with linux??
<Cheery> uuf
<jrib> TuGa: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Cheery> got linux release of N working. :)
<Dillizar> how can i change the sudo password but not the log in password
<noren> hi there can any one tell me the diff between normal cd and the alternate cd download which one should i download
<sdf2> anybody have any clue how to make mic work with pulseaudio?
<TuGa> thks jrib
<Cheery> that was damn old
<clueneeded> jrib: ok...  i think that i am being an idiot here...  :)  I need xserver configuration screen
<jrib> noren: use the desktop cd (the alternate is a text-based install)
<jamil_1> jrib:  that is already set to none
<jrib> jamil_1: metacity --replace
<jrib> clueneeded: "xserver configuration screen" has no meaning to me
<keeley> to jrib, if I try to launch startx with server gnome run well, but if I launch startx with openssh it don't start
<clueneeded> I understand that there is some sort of configuration screen that lets you add video resolutions
<TuGa> ok but my screem resolution it doesnt apper i want 1920 x 1200
<jrib> keeley: yes... Do you want vnc?
<sjokkis> jrib: that isn't helpful
<jrib> !fixres | TuGa
<ubottu> TuGa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<clueneeded> and the one under preferences does not work
<TuGa> thk ubottu
<jrib> sjokkis: it is.  Making you aware of the rules of this channel keeps you unbanned and able to get help :)
<keeley> to jrib, i don't want use VNC because sometime I wan't load a X
<jamil_1> jrib: thanks man it is now Ok.   But why wasn't working in the first place
<clueneeded> there is one i have broght up before that had me configure the keyboard first - and it was supposed to bring up the video resulution screens too,
<Dillizar> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jrib> jamil_1: I don't know.  See if it still works if you logout and back in
<jrib> keeley: what?
<jrib> jamil_1: you can start specific X apps over ssh if you want.  But if you want to run full blown X, then use vnc
<C-S-B> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrib> keeley: you can start specific X apps over ssh if you want.  But if you want to run full blown X, then use vnc
<tavish> please see this http://codepad.org/1hDYBwx0
<clueneeded> xorgcfg... geez...
<clueneeded> now to figure THAT out...
<Dillizar> how can i change the sudo password but not the log in password
<keeley> to jrib, ok What i doing to start specific x apps over ssh?
<jrib> !fixres | clueneeded
<ubottu> clueneeded: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> !who | clueneeded
<ubottu> clueneeded: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> keeley: connect with "ssh -X"
<DizzyDoo> Hi, when I type my IP address into a webbrowser, I expect to see the Apache welcome message, however my router seems to intercept that some how and asks me to log in to the router control panel. Any hints?
<DizzyDoo> (server running Ubuntu Server)
<jamil_1> jrib: after log off, it was again without title bars.
<hampster> Hi, I have setup my own minimal ubuntu (text-based), I would like to turn it into an ISO for distribution, how could I do this, thank you.
<jrib> !remaster | hampster
<ubottu> hampster: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sdf2> how to setp mic with pulseaudio?
<jrib> jamil_1: you'll probably have to find the gconf key for the window managery and make sure metacity is getting used (this is what should happen with "none" visual effects)
<perlmonkey> hi
<keeley> to jrib, i use putty on ubuntu, but in terminal what is the command : "ssh -X ...?" my server is 192.168.3.4:22
<hampster> I thought remaster was for doing ubuntu with GUI ?
<jrib> keeley: ssh -X user@host
<Dillizar> how can i change the root password
<keeley> thanks ;)
<sjokkis> jrib: okay. so using the alternative cd i've managed to start a shell on the drive with ubuntu installed. however, when i try to open a grub prompt it doesn't recognize the terminal (bterm). what to do?
<jrib> !root | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jamil_1> jrib: Where can i find it ?
<perlmonkey> ﻿drwsr-sr-x <-- my home folder has changed permissions. is the "s" instead of "x" likely to cause problems?
<jrib> jamil_1: gconf-editor
<jrib> perlmonkey: not really.  Do you understand what it does?
<platius> clueneeded; http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/  here is the 915 homepage, best I can do
<Dillizar> jrib, ok then how can i change the sudo password
<jrib> Dillizar: it's your user's password
<platius> clueneeded; there is info on how to use the xserver there
<perlmonkey> ﻿installed Ubuntu 8.04 got no audio. using C-media sound card. ideas?
<cypher1> can anyone tell me a good usb tv receiver that i can use with ubuntu ?
<perlmonkey> jrib: no clue
<Dillizar> jrib, i know that but can i change just the sudo and not the user's log in password
<jrib> perlmonkey: setgid on a directory will just cause files created under that directory to have the same group
<jrib> Dillizar: why would you want to do that?
<keeley> to jrib i launch "ssh -X xxx@xxx" and work... but when I try to launch "startx" > "X: user not authorized to run the x server... xinit: Server error"
<Silkjc> ALSA = snap crackle and pop
<jrib> keeley: erm, didn't we discuss this already?
<Dillizar> jrib, cuz i can let my sister use the pc! but she is installing some programs i dont want to install and she can f*** up my pc
<jrib> Dillizar: create an account for her without sudo privileges
<Dillizar> jrib, that will make my ubuntu run slower
<jrib> Dillizar: no it won't
<Dillizar> jrib, hmm its not possible to change just the sudo pass
<jrib> Dillizar: you can read "man sudoers" if you wish, but I recommend you just create an account for her
<Dillizar> where can i read that :) jrib
<perlmonkey> jrib: oh i see
<Photoguy> Where is a good Linux in general channel?
<jrib> Dillizar: you type "man sudoers" in a terminal
<jrib> !offtopic | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dillizar> merci jrib
<Photoguy> I'm just asking a simple question.
<Photoguy> :P
<perlmonkey> jrib: do you know how can I set the permissions back to ﻿drwxr-xr-x?
<jrib> Photoguy: #ubuntu-offtopic is the answer to your question :)
<gohmifune> jrib: I get a blinking underscore when I press cntrl+alt+f7
<jrib> perlmonkey: chmod g-s ~
<chrissyRO> I have connected a firewire webcam. How do I get it to work
<jrib> gohmifune: stop gdm and start it again and see if you get any output
<perlmonkey> jrib: many thanks, it eluded me
<Dillizar> jrib, will the other account share the same "home"
<gohmifune> jrib: tried that
<jrib> Dillizar: no, but she can read all of the files by default
<BigMama> hi
<gohmifune> jrib: nothing
<yossarian> heyho
<jrib> gohmifune: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yossarian> does anyone know if the mixer that opensuse uses can be used in ubuntu?
<jrib> gohmifune: throw in /etc/X11/xorg.conf too.  And try ctrl-alt-f8 and 9 and see if anything is there
<yossarian> i really liked that in opensuse because you could move audiostreams from the mixer
<perlmonkey> I got no sound
<quibbler> Dillizar: it can if you want that
<perlmonkey> does anyone know why the search button on the search engine toolbar doesn't work in FF in 8.04?
<perlmonkey> sound doesn't work in 8.04 with C-media soundcard
<mib_y5s7nuiq> HI all, I'm hoping for some fairly newbie install advice.  I have anetbook with a 4 gig and a 16 gig drive - what's my best install option in terms of partitioning?
<yossarian> or is there a way in ubuntu to switch between soundcards?
<mib_y5s7nuiq> i have stuck it on the 4 but i keep running out of space
<mib_y5s7nuiq> can i "map" some of the significant folders to the 16?
<mib_y5s7nuiq> (I'm totally clueless as to what the user folders in Ubuntu are)
<perlmonkey> ﻿mib_y5s7nuiq: use 16 for the main root and home, and mount the 4GB for swap and other minor directories?
<gabriel> in gnome, is there any way to change the task bar apparance, making it shiny and nice like in kde? can themes do that?
<mib_y5s7nuiq> do i need the whole 4 for swap?
<chrissyRO> Where do I start to make my webcam work? It is firewire.
<LSD200> mib_y5s7nuiq: is this a set in stone 4GB and 16GB or could you re-do the partitioning completely on install and let ubuntu decide what to do?
<mib_y5s7nuiq> no - seems to be 2 separate drives for some reason
<perlmonkey> ﻿mib_y5s7nuiq﻿mib_y5s7nuiq: no only around 500MB but depends on how much Ram you got
<mib_y5s7nuiq> think a gig of ram
<mib_y5s7nuiq> maybe 512
<DizzyDoo> Hiya, Python and Ubuntu Linux question; is there a way to run a python script continuously in the background of Ubuntu Server? I've written a small program to record stats like CPU temperature and stuffs, and I'd like to run it quietly for a few days.
<mib_y5s7nuiq> system monitor on live says 1gb
<sdf2> google failed
<jrib> DizzyDoo: sure, just run it
<gte351s> hi all - can anyone tell me how to get evolution to minimize into the deskbar panel?
<jrib> DizzyDoo: maybe you are asking for something like screen?
<jrib> !screen | DizzyDoo
<ubottu> DizzyDoo: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<dennda> DizzyDoo: yourscript &disown
<sdf2> now anybody can actually give me info about how to make a friggin mic work with pulseaudio?
<perlmonkey> :-/
<nomasteryoda> !cheese | chrissyRO
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<nomasteryoda> lol
<b1n42y> !cheeze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheeze
<b1n42y> i knwo theres a chhheeese
<nomasteryoda> chrissyRO, from a terminal type "sudo apt-get install cheese"
<gohmifune> jrib: http://gohmifune.pastebin.com/m65f5b1ab
<nomasteryoda> and run cheese to see what you get with the cam
<perlmonkey> ﻿mib_y5s7nuiq: another way to do it might be to use 4GB as the main root filesystem if you're running a tight ship/minimum install, and then use 16GB mounted as home if you need a lot of personal file storage.. but perhaps using 16GB as the main drive is a better option to prevent running out of space on upgrades etc
<gohmifune> jrib: http://gohmifune.pastebin.com/m1396e09b
 * nomasteryoda is outtahere
<sdf2> I need info about how to make a friggin mic work with pulseaudio
<mib_y5s7nuiq> thanks pmonkey - will try it that way
<chrissyRO> Cheese will make it work with messenger and skype?I will try that nomasteryoda.
<nomasteryoda> chrissyRO, it will tell you if it is detected properly
<perlmonkey> ﻿mib_y5s7nuiq: I would do the guided partitioning on install and let Ubuntu decide how much swap etc you need, then just use the 4GB free space on spare drive to save space on 16GB by mounting it as whatever folder(s) you think could be stored on it, you don't need to decide that at the time of installation
<razer> hiho
<LeonWP> hi
<mib_y5s7nuiq> thanks PMonkey
<razer> is it  posible to change the maximum sound output level?
<mib_y5s7nuiq> i'm doing that right now :D
<Reenen> how can I stop and start my audio?
<razer> its way to low by default
<perlmonkey> i hate it when they change things (asla~pulse)
<perlmonkey> *alsa
<nomasteryoda> chrissyRO, and since it is firewire, you'll have to check google for the proper permissions as user for the /dev/raw1394 ... can someone help chrissyRO here? I've done this for my HDV sony firewire, but not directly for a webcam per se.
<perlmonkey> if it aint broke why fix it
<sdf2> i won't have if anyody can tell me how to make mic work with pulseaudio
<LeonWP> I want usb auto suspend disabled and therefore set "options usbcore autosuspend=-1" in /etc/modprobe.d, though after update-initramfs -u and reboot /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend still says 2
<LeonWP> is there anything else I have to do?
<sdf2> from 7:00 to 14:52 just dling packages
<sdf2> installing them
<sdf2> trying everything
<sdf2> google fails
<perlmonkey> sdf2: i can't get even get my audio working
<FloodBot1> sdf2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> gohmifune: what video card?
<perlmonkey> sdf2: hmm?
<jrib> gohmifune: actually, just switch the driver to nv and then you'll have X and be able to troubleshoot better
<sdf2> i made it work with my laptop
<LeonWP> or do I have to build the kernel myself?
<sdf2> but this is epic fail
<jrib> BigMama: are you a bot
<BigMama> no
<perlmonkey> why is sdf2 redirecting msgs to PM to someone else?
<jrib> BigMama: why are you repeating everything I say in a pm?
<LeonWP> 7ignore BigMama
<LeonWP> oops
<BigMama> just learning mirc script so i needed a chan where peaople are talking to react on certain events...
<perlmonkey> someone is running a script
<gabriel> i'm running gnome and compiz, and i have emerald theme manager installed. I want to change window borders but also the taskbar and menu appearance... how can I do that? What themes can I use? Must they be compiz themes or gtk themes or emerald themes? I'm generally confuzed about that...
<sdf2> ye
<LeonWP> just ignore it
<perlmonkey> BigMama: do it somewhere else not here
<ziroday> BigMama: please test in #test.
<jrib> BigMama: do it elsewhere.  Especially if you are pm'ing the users.
<jrib> BigMama: please disable the script when you return.  Thanks
<BigMama> do i? did it work?
<perlmonkey> sdf2: did you try opening alsamixer and putting the mic levels up?
<perlmonkey> sdf2: I recently had same problem doing mic recording in Linux but managed to solve it by fiddling with alsamixer and turning on "capture"
<sdf2> perlmonkey: i setup my mic with gnomemixer
<sdf2> with alsa mixer i see only pulseaudio
<perlmonkey> I'm not familiar with pulseaudio I only just upgraded to 8.04 and so now my alsa AND SOUND has gone :-/
<LeonWP> does update-initramfs read /etc/modprobe.d?
<perlmonkey> im not happy
<DG19075> you can purge pulseaudio and force use of alsa or oss
<LeonWP> I wonder why my changes there aren't applied at reboot
<perlmonkey> is it possible to ditch pulse and have alsa back?
<gabriel> i'm running gnome and compiz, and i have emerald theme manager installed. I want to change window borders but also the taskbar and menu appearance... how can I do that? What themes can I use? Must they be compiz themes or gtk themes or emerald themes? I'm generally confuzed about that...
<sdf2> perlmonkey: i installed pulseaudio everything is fine, just my mic is not working with it :S
<perlmonkey> DG19075: you answered before I asked, thanks :D
<cnt> hi, ist gerade jemand da der der deutschen sprache mächtig ist und sich damit auskennt wie man eine defekte installation von VMware unter ubuntu 8.10 wieder von hand deinstallieren kann?
<jakeriver> hmm. is there a good how-to to uninstall ubuntu somewhere?
<LeonWP> jakeriver, just nuke the disk?
<chrissyRO> I don't see raw1394
<chrissyRO> How do I get it to make my webcam work?
<ubuntu_> hey
<jakeriver> LeonWP: didn't work, grub stayed
<jakeriver> perhaps i need to try it again
<ubuntu_> is scp the fastest way to transfer very large files?
<DG19075> purging is what i did using apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<mib_y5s7nuiq> Lider bin ich der Sprache etwas maechtig, aber nicht in sachen VMware
<perlmonkey> cool
<axisys> my arrow keys is not responding.. very annoying.. any suggestion what to do? if I plug an external keyboard through docking station or usb it works fine
<perlmonkey> DG19075: and do you know how to make it use alsa?
<acicula> ubuntu_: hardly, probably one of the slower
<sdf2> i checked already 80+ guides
<ubuntu_> how could i do it faster?
<sdf2> and installed like 50 packages
<DrGhoul_> how do I rescue a broken usb flash drive that is recognized by lsusb and in dmesg and /var/log/messages as sdi, but doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted (Error: Error opening /dev/sdi: No medium found). Is there something that can be done with this?
<TuGa> hello to install lates drivers from nvidia ubuntu need to update and download lates kernel headers but wend i do  sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic gives me this error system-tools-backends, action "start" failed any ideia how fix this? tks
<DG19075> there are selections under System>Preferences>Sound
<sdf2> and friggin mic is epic fail :S
<perlmonkey> purging puleseaudio will also remove ubuntu-desktop is that likely to cause breakage?
<acicula> ubuntu_: ftp/http/nfs/smb  ?
<perlmonkey> DG19075: thanks
<ShackJack> axisys: Maybe check around with setting under Keyboard Preferences->Layout -> Other Options... there are some items pertaining to arrow key setup there...
<ubuntu_> ummm
<ubuntu_> what does that mean?
<ShackJack> axisys: And/or verify/tweak the "Keyboard model" under the same menu....
<acicula> ubuntu_: any of those protocols let you transfer files quickly, but it depends on what you are trying to do
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> im trying to get world of warcraft from my friends computer.
<ubuntu_> hes on my lan
<ubuntu_> so I would use FTP?
<acicula> ubuntu_: what os does his machine have?
<ShackJack> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gohmifune_> jrib: sorry, I just noticed there is an ubuntu pastebin
<ubuntu_> he has ubuntu and vista
<acicula> ubuntu_: well ftp needs a server on his machine, if he has windows he can just share it, ubuntu should find the network share
<n8tuser> chrissyRO -> did that  cheese worked for you?
<acicula> ubuntu_: if he shares the directory under vista ( or ubuntu with samba) under places -> networks his network share should show up.
<Natovr> Hi.. I'll read the FAQ before asking
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<DrGhoul_> no usb flash drive gurus in here? :/
<jrib> gohmifune_: k, you know how to revert to nv?
<fallenangel> Hi I am trying to install ubuntu on 20 vm's  .... one by one they install fine however when i try to do it in batches it seems to stall at 28% of scanning apt  I have 5 copies of the iso so it's not a share conflict .. any ideas >
<napzter> Hi anybody from Philippines
<gohmifune_> jrib: no? what's nv?
<jrib> gohmifune_: another driver
<jrib> gohmifune_: you can just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Natovr> Afternoon :) I've got a problem with OpenOffice 3 and new language packages.. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and I followed a howto on the forum to install OpenOffice 3. I tried to install a few language packages, Afrikaans, German, and I think French too - but then OpenOffice seems to completely disappear from my system :(
<fallenangel> If I can't do it I guess I can just copy the vm over and over in it's base step however i'm puzzeled as to why there is a hault
<acicula> fallenangel: how do you mean batches?
<fallenangel> 5 - 10 vm's at a time
<gohmifune_> jrib: that should work?
<acicula> oh like so
<jrib> gohmifune_: it should let you get into X without using the nvidia driver.  But then we can troubleshoot from inside ubuntu
<fallenangel> it's esx and the machine has 80 gig in it's cluster so it's definatly not resources
<fallenangel> ram i meant
<gabriel> ubuntus remote desktop, can it only be connected to using ubuntu, or can i connect from a windows computer?
<gohmifune_> jrib: I'll give it a try
<acicula> fallenangel: nice toy :), but no clue why it would stall
<acicula> they all stall at exactly the same place?
<fallenangel> yep 28%of the apt scan
<fallenangel> tried a new iso etc
<fallenangel> and am running each install off of a seperate copy
<acicula> i think you can look at what the installer is actually doing on another virtual console during install
<J_el_Che> any one have issues with laptop, where the headphones are plugged in and sound comes through on both speakers and headphones?  I've tried to solve this but have been unable to.
<acicula> maybe that can give you any clues ?
<fallenangel> mabey I am just not beign patient enough , it shouldn't hang there for about 40 mins shoudl it ?
<fallenangel> am more used to suse and slackware
<ShackJack> gabriel: Yes, through VNC or similar...
<acicula> seems quite long, i did a netinstall of my vm in 30 mins
<incorrect> after i log in i have sound,  if i visit a website that has flash my sound goes quiet
<gabriel> ShackJack: ok, on windows i ran tightVNC, which let me connect through a java applet. Does ubuntu have the same?
<fallenangel> hmm is there a way to skip the mirror scan ?
<ShackJack> gabriel: It has support for that so it shouldn't be a problem... there's also RealVNC or DotNetVNC
<acicula> fallenangel: heu, not sure if there is an option for that, not configuring the network might maybe?
<gabriel> ShackJack: thank u... so, i don't need to install tightVNC for linux then? It's enough with just the build in ubuntu remote deskotp feature? On what port do I connect to get the java applet remote desktop?
<axisys> ShackJack: thnx.. it might be better now.. i am seeing keyboard model as generic 105 (intrnl) pc key and layout as USA ..
<fallenangel> acicula: that would have been my path but didn't get an option to :( mabey i will unpresent the network cards and see if that helps
<axisys> ShackJack: would be nice if i could change the intrl key to usa key for kb model
<echosystm> hey guys, how do you scroll back in terminal?
<echosystm> like when youre not in x, youre at the command line
<axisys> echosystm: pageup if you are using irssi
<echosystm> how do you see all the stuff that has gone off the screen
<ShackJack> gabriel: Nope, just need to enable on VNC... the port choice is up to you, but I think ppl default to 5900.. You want to turn off desktop effects on Ubuntu though...
<echosystm> i mean in bash axisys
<ShackJack> axisys: intrl -> usa key - I don't know what you mean?
<axisys> echosystm: pageup
<acicula> fallenangel: using a local mirror or a remote ?
<axisys> ShackJack: Keyboard model shows Generic 105-key (Intl) PC and Selected Layout is USA as default
<fallenangel> I have downloaded an iso , it simply gets to the "configuring apt " stage and says scanning mirrors I assume that means the default repo's
<ShackJack> axisys: Ahhh... If you click the plus key you can add/customize other layouts...
<echosystm> nevermind, i got it
<echosystm> it is shift + page up
<echosystm> :)
<acicula> fallenangel: dunno, it scans the cd at some point i think, but additional repo's only after network is setup
<gabriel> ShackJack: hmm i do have the compiz effects enabled... doesn't VNC turn them off in remote desktop mode?
<ShackJack> gabriel: I'm not sure about now... I had tried in the past and it affected performance... maybe that's changed...
<DrGhoul_> how do I rescue a broken usb flash drive that is recognized by lsusb and in dmesg and /var/log/messages as sdi, but doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted (Error: Error opening /dev/sdi: No medium found).
<gabriel> thanks
<fallenangel> gabriel: no vnc is pure pass through of whats there
<fallenangel> however most of the features shortcuts etc won't work
<dr1> dadi
<pmitros> Does anyone know where I can set up PPP under Intrepid, the right way? I found some things under "Network Connections/Mobile Broadband", but it only allows one to select AT&T and TMobile cell phones, not arbitrary PPP.
<pmitros> I'm trying to connect to the Internet through my cell, which uses PPP, but it is a regional carrier.
<mon> ok
<pmitros> Guess not. Logging off. I'll try another experiment.
<recon69> anyone know whats up with ubuntu 8.04 , seems that it's unstable, when i put my computer under strain I get lots of strange things happening. like firefox and other program spontaneously crashing.
<axisys> ShackJack: i like the USA layout.. i wish i could change the Keyboard Model to USA .
<emretemp> is there a way to figure out why gnome applet panel keeps crashing?  a log file perhaps?
<ShackJack> axisys: The model is really tied to the hardware, not the country.... The layout is where you get into those funny characters, etc... :)
<gohmifune> jrib: My screen partially boots, then goes blank
<axisys> ShackJack: i know during install u can change the keyboard model.. i guess it is little too late now :-)
<spoogly> hello, anyone here good with gnucash?
<mirko_> hi guys, I have a problem with copying files, I have created user lfs ( i'm following the LFS tutorial )
<jrib> gohmifune: need those files again
<mirko_> but when I try to copy files
<ShackJack> axisys: No, you can change the model right in the KB dialog actually, then tweak the layout if necessary...
<mirko_> i get error message  cp: writing `sources/vim-7.2-fixes-3.patch': No space left on device
<jrib> gohmifune: if your internet is up, you could just use irssi to chat in the text login
<ShackJack> axisys: Or run the dpkg-reconfigure on the keyboard settings...
<mirko_> is there some default space limitiation for additional users in ubuntu
<Administrator_> what's gnucash?
<Agion> does anyone know how to fix wine's USB keyboard problem while playing games? When I open for example Counterstrike source my keyboard isn't recognised. Any helps?
<axisys> ShackJack: yep.. so what is the keyboard pkg name ?
<klaidas> is there any way to launch opengl programs in a terminal environment-without X?
<acicula> mirko_: ussually means the disk is full?
<ShackJack> Administrator_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gnucash
<mirko_> is this a good place to pose this question
<mirko_> yes it ussauly means that
<zash> Administrator_: GnuCash is personal and small-business financial-accounting software
<gohmifune> jrib: I'm on wifi, no interenet, unless there is something I don't know
<mirko_> but I'm able to copy as root
<spoogly> gnucash is a financial management app like quicken that runs on linux
<acicula> mirko_: no limitations, unless you use quota's i think
<mirko_> or as meself
<acicula> mirko_: that is correct
<tk3> hi all - is there a trick to running a 22" LCD monitor (native res of 1680x1050) at a lower resolution with xorg on ubuntu? every time I change the screen resolution using the graphical dialogue, the display is garbled and redrawing erratically / in waves. any thoughts?
<tk3> i want to use it at a lower res as it's far away from me in a living room...
<acicula> mirko_: by default 5% of space is reserved for root
<gohmifune> jrib: do you just want me to paste them into the pastebin, that it?
<jrib> gohmifune: right, they'll be different now
<mirko_> how can I check space available to users
<acicula> mirko_: df -h
<fallenangel> this is just stupid ... I have now ever tried a completely different version and same deal 28% ... and it hangs there has to be a way to not scan
<fallenangel> I understand that the ubuntu installer wants to make it nice and friendly but every other distro lets me choose to skip steps like this
<klaidas> quit
<klaidas> lol
<smelian> hello
<gohmifune> jrib: xorg.conf and what else again?
<smelian> please how can i open windows share folder in ubuntu ? ( i see my folder inside network but when i click on it its need user + pass + domain name and i dont have domain
<jrib> gohmifune: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mirko_> it appears that problem is that i have created mounting point in dev directory which mounts directory in my home
<mirko_> and dev is limited to 505 mb
<mirko_> can I change that
<ShackJack> tk3: Shoudn't be... But As far as garbled... I might play with different refresh rates... And if you have ATI/Nvidia perhaps install restrcited drivers... Screen Res can be found under Preferences...
<gohmifune> jrib: they are up
<jrib> gohmifune: still need url
<gohmifune> jrib: right, sorry. http://paste.ubuntu.com/131560/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/131559/
<ramontayag> hi all. any reason I only occassionally (most of the time actually) get "Connection refused" when I try to connect via ssh to a server? When I keep trying though I get through sometimes.  Can a slow internet connection cause this?
<smelian> please how can i open windows share folder in ubuntu ? ( i see my folder inside network but when i click on it its need user + pass + domain name and i dont have domain
<racecar56> hello everyone, i have a really weird problem, i have an old floppy drive (yes, on my new computer) and it dosen't work on ubuntu, but it works as nice as it does on windows on debian, what is wrong?
<jrib> gohmifune: hrmm.  ANd ctrl-alt-f7 doesn't have X?
<acicula> ramontayag: is it a shared system? ussually it means  that the server responded with a rst i think
<ramontayag> nope, vps. what's rst?
<tk3> ShackJack: it's an on-board intel chipset. seems like it doesn't like the "act" of switching because the panel appears to support other resolutions based on http://pastebin.com/d69f9a835
<gohmifune> jrib: nope, I get the cross cursor, at the right resolution, but after that, nada
<acicula> ramontayag: basicly says that no service is running at that port
<acicula> ramontayag: i suppose a slow network connection can also cause the message, does it take long to appear?
<racecar56> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<ramontayag> acicula: hmm.. but if I keep trying I'm able to connect :) and I made the iptable and set ssh to accept at a certain port
<jrib> gohmifune: erm, you haven't done anything else trying to get X to work?
<acicula> ramontayag: try pinging your server
<gohmifune> jrib: nothing you haven't said to do
<ramontayag> acicula: the connection refused appears about 1 second later
<ShackJack> tk3: Not sure what you're showing me... You should be able to switch resolutions via prefs and/or add the desired resolutions to your xorg...
<racecar56> /dev/fd0 dosen't exist....
<ramontayag> will ping now :)
<tk3> ShackJack: output of xrandr
<ShackJack> So you can't go to prefs and select the appropriate res/refresh?
<jrib> gohmifune: ok, I don't see why nv would not be working, but try setting the driver to vesa
<ShackJack> tk3: ^
<LimeBurst> hellp guys@
<LimeBurst> hello guys!
<gohmifune> jrib: how do I do that, it didn't give me options.
<LimeBurst> amazing typo. huh?
<fallenangel> heh ok .. well when i select back on the proxy choice and try and skip the package management config it  simply doesn't let me it takes me to the same point
<fallenangel> I have a deadline to meet and atm ubuntu is commingup as the lamest distro i have installed and I have added allot lol , the simple process of mabey allowing a skip if it can't get to the repo I guess was too logical
<ramontayag> acicula: this is weird... in one terminal i logged in the server via ssh. in the other i try to ping it and I get 100% packet loss. the first terminal windows works fine though.. I can type and run stuff on the server.
<jrib> gohmifune: Driver "vesa"      for the device section
<acicula> ramontayag: well maybe it drops pings
<skobo> eeeeeeeeeeeee
<tk3> ShackJack: thanks for you time - I managed to make it work correctly by using xrandr to set the resolution directly - the sys pref thing kept messing it up
<ShackJack> Ah... gotcha... :)
<gohmifune> jrib: where it says identifier?
<ramontayag> acicula: oh maye.. I never didn't do that deliberately though if i caused that
<jrib> gohmifune: on a new line, yes
<acicula> ramontayag: dont think it's on my default
<skobo> ciao
<acicula> *by
<fallenangel> removed the network card and it passes that point how stupid owe well least I can work with it
<ramontayag> acicula: got other ideas? :o it makes it terribly difficult for me to deploy. i feel like i'm banging on a brick wall
<gohmifune> jrib: you mean like, Identifier  "vesa" in xorg.conf, am I understanding you?
<ramontayag> maybe i'll just reformat the server.. dunno
<jrib> gohmifune: no, new line
<acicula> ramontayag: well it's either your connection, try pinging something from your server, check your ssh logs to see if someone's hammering it maybe?
<fallenangel> does ubuntu do a hardware scan at boot for changes ? or is that askin too much lol
<jrib> gohmifune: you're just adding a new line in that section, not changing anything else
<acicula> fallenangel: dunno, think it configures some things dynamically. it'll detect the nic, but you still have to configure the network settings then
<gohmifune> jrib: just the word vesa, in quotation marks on no?
<gohmifune> jrib: or no?
<jrib> gohmifune: Driver "vesa"
<acicula> ramontayag: seems a bit overkill if you dont know what is causing it
<ramontayag> acicula: ok i'll check the ssh logs. i can ping others though, but i get horrible packet drops but i still get to ping google.com :)
<gohmifune> jrib: ok, I'll give it a shot
<cypher1> ramontayag, what does uname -a show on both terminals
<ramontayag> cypher1: both my local and my server? just a sec
<acicula> ramontayag: getting packet drops from your server is not good i think
<ramontayag> acicula: oh i'm far away from my server hehe
<ramontayag> acicula: so i expect that
<acicula> ramontayag: yeh but it should ping something like google just fine , heh
<ramontayag> and net connections here generally suck
<rickard> Im using non-free flash plugin... sometimes youtube videos just show a grey box... what is wrong?
<ramontayag> cypher1: my local machine: Linux ramon-desktop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ramontayag> cypher1: my server: Linux theinksquad 2.6.18-53.1.13.el5.028stab053.10ent #1 SMP Tue Apr 1 16:10:55 MSD 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ugliefrog> how can i update pytube from the terminal
<fallenangel> acicula : thanx  , yeah figured i woudl have to configure that , is allot simpler than waiting for a task that never ends lol
<acicula> fallenangel: true
<fallenangel> just finnished the machine without the cardin about 10 mins :)
<fallenangel> lol
<acicula> whee
<smelian> please how can i open windows share folder in ubuntu ? ( i see my folder inside network but when i click on it its need user + pass + domain name and i dont have domain
<Pinchiukas> How do I remove this "GPT partition table" thing from a hard disk in my system? I don't need any data on it.
<julian_w> hi with sed 's/ö/ö/g' test.sql > test2.sql i replace every sign that matches with ö right?
<Natovr> Afternoon :) I've got a problem with OpenOffice 3 and new language packages.. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and I followed a howto on the forum to install OpenOffice 3. I tried to install a few language packages, Afrikaans, German, and I think French too - but then OpenOffice seems to completely disappear from my system :(
<DexterF> hi
<ubuntu_> hey
<gohmifune> jrib: I get to the login in screen, it begins to load, and then it sends be back to the login screen
<DexterF> what's the current status on notebook docking stations? Samsung X22 Pro and X-Dock III, precisely
<ubuntu_> I cant get scp to work.  It keeps trying to download the whole computer
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_  just give your command here please
<n8tuser> anyone remembers which settings to turn off a specific partition from being displayed on the Places menu using gconftool-2 or gconf-editor ?
<ubuntu_> this is what I typed:  /media/disk/home/anatashinu/Desktop
<ubuntu_> oops
<ubuntu_> this is what I typed:  sudo scp -r me@10.0.0.2: /media/COMPAQ/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft /media/disk/home/anatashinu/Desktop
<jrib> gohmifune: if even vesa can't load, I'm not sure what is wrong.  Does typing "startx" give you more information?
<scarebyte> hi, in intrepid  my wireless connection only works without network manager. can be a bug?
<n8tuser> scarebyte -> which nm version do you have?
<HAhAhAHaH_dArE> #raj
<joetromondo> Hi , im trying to start my httpd daemon. When I try to start it says failed.....
<gabriel> ShackJack: hey, the built in remote desktop doesn't support connecting through a webpage, like tightVNC on windows does... you were wrong about that
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ : you copy it from an windows box? how much do you have data?
<acicula> joetromondo: check /var/log/apache2/
<ubuntu_> excuse me?
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to copy it from a half windows-half ubuntu
<ubuntu_> that is the login for ubuntu
<ubuntu_> he has sshd installed
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ and, how much data is it?
<ubuntu_> oops sorry about multiple lines
<ubuntu_> 14g
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ 14gb?
<ubuntu_> ya
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ when i copy 14gb of data, i also think it copies the whole computer .... ;)
<scarebyte> n8tuser: 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu1.8.10.2
<racecar56> lol
<ubuntu_> but it copied things on his desktop
<ubuntu_> like ekiga
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<racecar56> im looking at a forum thread and they suggest running 'id' and i should have one called 25(floppy) but i don't
<ubuntu_> and when I tried scp to my other computer for a small fil, it copied my whole computer
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ may you check the source directory. what is in there?
<joetromondo> acicula: I dont have a dir apache2 in var, and it is instlled
<erUSUL> racecar56: add yourself to thet group
<n8tuser> scarebyte -> i just installed 8.10 on a laptop and have same experience as you, cant use nm to control wifi
<acicula> joetromondo: /var/LOG/apache2
<ubuntu_> in which directory?  the one on his computer or mine?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: what is the exact command you are using?
<acicula> not /var/apache2
<scarebyte> n8tuser: you have that version also?
<yup_> hello
<oCean_> racecar56: 25 is groupid for group called floppy
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ the source directory from which you copy
<n8tuser> scarebyte -> yes 0.7.0
<yup_> i need help
<joetromondo> thats what I meant  :)
<Dennis__V> i have a problem with a fxp transfer between my 2 ubuntu servers. Its is reaaly slow and it take's 5 minutes before it starts the transfer. I use proftp as ftp client
<ubuntu_> Im sorry but what is the source directory
<erUSUL> racecar56: sudo adduser $USER floppy
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ which is your mother language?
<ubuntu_> english
<oCean_> joetromondo: that apacha install seems broken
<joetromondo> acicula: in the log dir there is no apache dir
<scarebyte> n8tuser: ok, in my case the only thing i did before it stopped working was change the runlevel order
<racecar56> erUSUL do i have to logout/login after doing that?
<yup_> I need help mounting ntfs
<oCean_> joetromondo: how did you install?
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ the source directory is this one from which you copy.... do you now understand?
<racecar56> yup_ ntfs-3d
<racecar56> yup_ ntfs-3g
<erUSUL> racecar56: yep that would help
<racecar56> k
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<yup_> i am a newbie at mounting
<ubuntu_> The command I used is "/media/COMPAQ/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft /media/disk/home/anatashinu/Desktop"
<erUSUL> yup_: install ntfs-config and use it "gksudo ntfs-config"
<ubuntu_> oops sorry thats not it
<acicula> joetromondo: heu, try looking in syslog/messages then for a startup error
<cr4> How can I create an archive of all the files & folders in a folder called "files"?
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ so look what is in /media/COMPAQ/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ scp -r me@10.0.0.2: /media/COMPAQ/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft /media/disk/home/anatashinu/Desktop
<racecar56> hey now i see 25(floppy) in id
<erUSUL> cr4: tar czf archive.tgz files/
<ubuntu_> World of warcraft is in the first file (on his computer)
<yup_> i did download that ntfs config and it still will not mount
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ so look what is in /media/COMPAQ/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft
<erUSUL> cr4: or use the right click menu of nautilus XD
<racecar56> XD
<ubuntu_> world of warcraft...
<racecar56> by the way /dev/fd0 dosen't exist
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_ i think i cannot help you... sry
<oCean_> yup_: to mount a drive, you have to know it's devicename and choose/create a mountpoint
<ubuntu_> why?
<tk3> can I stop gnome from showing all my home folder contents on the dekstop?
<oCean_> racecar56: "modprobe floppy"
<joetromondo> oCean_: apt-get
<ubuntu_> it has nothing to do with world of warcraft. This happens nomatter what file I'm getting/
<jrib> tk3: sure, don't make your home your desktop
<n8tuser> erUSUL -> may i pm you for some insight ?
<yup_> see how do i figure out that ?
<racecar56> oCean_ that made my floppy drive buzz :D
<oCean_> joetromondo: you mean "apt-get install apache2" ?
<oCean_> racecar56: sweet
<racecar56> w00t
<ramontayag> acicula: it must be my connection. because while tailing /var/log/auth.log, in another terminal I tried to connect via ssh. nothing showed up in the auth.log util 20 attempts later. then I was able to get thru.
<SomePriest> If I boot, and the X driver doesn't load properly (no login prompt, can barely read the scren), how do I drop to a virtual terminal as to resolve the issue?  CTRL ALT F1 - F6 doesn't do it.
<tk3> jrib: not sure i've consciously done that - where can it be changed?
<erUSUL> tk3: what does « grep DESK ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs » return ?
<erUSUL> n8tuser: yes
<ubuntu_> ...
<acicula> ramontayag: well with the heavy packet loss it's not surprising that your connects dont go through no
<yup_> i need step by step help
<ramontayag> acicula: this blows :(
<tk3> erUSUL: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/"
<DrGhoul_> how do I rescue a broken usb flash drive that is recognized by lsusb and in dmesg and /var/log/messages as sdi, but doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted (Error: Error opening /dev/sdi: No medium found).
<joetromondo> oCean_: Well actually im using arch linux, but the only difference is pacman
<ramontayag> acicula: thanks. i do hope that's the problem though hehe.
<Aizawa> Might be a silly question, but how do I install Ubuntu without a DE and, if possible, without any graphical programs (As they wont be used anyway)
<tk3> erUSUL: is that the right file to edit?
<Aizawa> ?*
<sugi> whats the command to see all aviable harddrive even from a livecd?
<gohmifune> jrib: it says x is running on display 0
<acicula> ramontayag: well check the connectivity form your vm to the outside world i guess
<jrib> Aizawa: you probabily just want the server edition then?  Or minimal
<erUSUL> tk3: yes change that to "$HOME/Desktop" (if Desktop is you desktop folder if your ubuntu is not in english it may have other name
<jrib> gohmifune: and ctrl-alt-whatever never gets you to X?
<sdf2> how can i set the default microphone for pulseaudio?
<Aizawa> jrib: Ohright. Thanks.
<gohmifune> jrib: nope
<Azzmodan> Aizawa, there are minimal and server editions, then just install what you need
<oCean_> joetromondo: ?
<jrib> gohmifune: don't know then
<Aizawa> I'll check them out
<yup_> anyone help me with mounting ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs | yup_
<ubottu> yup_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<makeitfunky> hi
<gohmifune> jrib: no other leads? really?
<racecar56> yaaaay i can read floppys
<ramontayag> acicula: it seems okay. :) it must be my isp
<sdf2> how can i set the default mic, for pulseaudio?
<racecar56> thank u erusul and ocean_
<sugi> whats the command to see all aviable hardddrives even form a live cd?  fdisk -l ?
<jrib> gohmifune: it used to work at some point right?
<erUSUL> racecar56: no problem
<acicula> ramontayag:  :)
<gohmifune> jrib: yesterday
<makeitfunky> i have a problem with the configuration of a audio card emu 1616m pci can sobody help me?
<tk3> erUSUL: cool, that did the trick
<Aizawa> So if I do a minimal install, I can do nothing but boot ubuntu?
<makeitfunky> alsa 1.0.19 is compiled
<gohmifune> jrib: you think a reinstall is the only option at this point?
<erUSUL> tk3: no problem
<makeitfunky> but i have many xrun with jack
<jrib> gohmifune: the quickest at least... I really don't know what else to try
<makeitfunky> why???
<Aizawa> I suppose that's okay since apt will install dependencies.. Right..=
<Aizawa> ?
<joetromondo> oCean_: Yes, I installed from a repository like apt-get
<acicula> Aizawa: a minimal install is just that, grub so you can boot other stuff, and a very basic installation
<SaturnDriver> can anyone help me trouble shoot my issues trying to get OPL3/FM hardware synth to work?
<Aizawa> But I can start installing things with apt, right?
<acicula> Aizawa: yes
<Aizawa> All right.. Is there a reason not to do it that way, then?
<gohmifune> jrib: good thing home is seperate. Was 8.10 the last version, or are there any updated ISOs.
<acicula> Aizawa: depends on what you want
<jrib> gohmifune: that's the latest
<oCean_> joetromondo: ubuntu provides metapackages, which ensure complete and succesful installation. Since you are not using ubuntu.. you're on your own, or ask in channel #archlinux
<Aizawa> Well, I'll install things like Nano, Lynx, MoC music player thingy, etc.. Just basic stuff for desktop use
<joetromondo> oCean_: Ok, thanks
<morgan100> lklm,ljk,kln bvhvnnbngbbugnhnjb
<gohmifune> jrib: aside from home, any other directories that need their own partition?
<jrib> Aizawa: that's fine
<morgan100>  uhmhnjmbnigvkvhg
<detr0it> Hi .. I'm running a small home LAN. I would like to centralize user management on a server running 8.04.  What is the best way to do that?
<Mic92> This is maybe the wrong room, but in the LaTeX-channel nobody answer me: If I try to compile this data http://nopaste.gwarg.de/23680 , I get this errorlog: http://nopaste.gwarg.de/23681
<jrib> gohmifune: swap, but you already have that I suppose
<Aizawa> Is Bash the default shell? (Last question)
<morgan100> :p
<makeitfunky> i have a problem with the configuration of a audio card emu 1616m pci can sobody help me?
<erUSUL> Aizawa: for interactive use it is. but /bin/sh is  dash
<Aizawa> I mean, there are instances where it's not >.>
<morgan100> ucvfakcdilcklvjsdm,.cmldcjsl;gfjsk,l
<jrib> Aizawa: default login shell, yes
<Aizawa> Okay, sweet
<Aizawa> thanks
<Administrator_> is wubi ubunto slower than native ubuntu?
<gohmifune> jrib: yeah, anything I should be careful of, that you can think?
<LjL> morgan100: try english
<jrib> !clone | gohmifune
<ubottu> gohmifune: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<morgan100> ha ha
<LjL> morgan100: try to make sense, too
<morgan100> fuck u
<jrib> Mic92: don't you need a special package to use tikzpicture?
<Mic92> But it works if i don't use pst-circ
<Mic92> jrib:
<makeitfunky> i have a problem with the configuration of a audio card emu 1616m pci can sobody help me?
<erUSUL> makeitfunky: you may neeed the -rt kernel to avoid xruns with jackd
<clueneeded> I have a 82845G card.  In  "system/preferences/Screen Resolution" the monitor says "unknown".  How do I I get ubuntu to "know" whatever is being "unknown" in that screen?
<clueneeded> this is in 8.10
<gohmifune> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Mic92> jrib: ok, the error-log change
<gohmifune> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gohmifune> !cloning
<jrib>  gohmifune that will let you install all of the packages you currently have installed more easily
<jrib> gohmifune: I have to go now, good luck
<gohmifune> jrib: thanks
<gohmifune> jrib: you were a big help
<clueneeded> (waiting...)
<Mic92> jrib:  Is it possible, that the package tikzpicture doesn't exist?
<jrib> Mic92: you probably just want "tikz".  I don't know though
<n8tuser> Mic92 -> you can try your current repositories with  sudo apt-cache search tikz  see if any get listed
<acicula> clueneeded: can you set a resolution for the monitor? or does the resolution say unknown
<clueneeded> resolution stuck at 640x480
<skobo> aa
<BlackDex> hello there
<clueneeded> no other choice
<oCean_> Mic92: see also packages.ubuntu.com to search for packages in various sections, suites etc
<BlackDex> is there a way to find a sequense of hex values within files?
<BlackDex> like with grep or something?
<acicula> clueneeded: makes sense i guess since it doesnt recognize the monitor
<Mic92> tikzpicture is package for LaTeX, note a programm
<TuGa> hello
<skobo> hi
<clueneeded> would this automatically work if it recognised the monitor?
<TuGa> i cant start system-tools-backends  in ubuntu 8.10
<xy|ox> BlackDex, you could try an hex editor
<eighthr> anyone used ghamachi for logmein....???....
<TuGa> how can i solve this?
<acicula> clueneeded: yup
<clueneeded> aw man...
<clueneeded> i guess i just need to swap monitors
<hccmb> hi there
<clueneeded> thanks
<BlackDex> xy|ox: There are a lot of files to search for
<hccmb> how can i know if my cpu can do kvm?
<erUSUL> BlackDex: man hexdump ?
<acicula> or just edit the x conf file i suppose
<hccmb> i did an grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo but it did not return any info
<Mic92> I use tikz, but nothing change.
<hccmb> tips are welcome
<acicula> hccmb: does kvm require virtualization extensions?
<n8tuser> TuGa -> i have not used that before, what is it used for?
<hccmb> no
<magnetron> hccmb→ tip: tell the channel what CPU you have
<acicula> heu then every cpu will work, just not every cpu will work just as well
<fearful> what's a good app I can use to manage backup of /home directory?
<racecar56> lol one of the people who left had firefox 3.0.4
<hccmb>  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz
<hccmb> would that work with kvm?
<erUSUL> hccmb: egrep --color '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<gabriel> hello all. how can i get a taskbar like this? http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=79431&file1=79431-1.jpg&file2=79431-2.jpg&file3=79431-3.jpg&name=Vienniece
<n8tuser> fearful -> what do you meant by manage?  can you expand on that a lil bit?
<magnetron> hccmb→ pentium 4 doesn't have virtualization extensions. that's what your grep told you
<stroyan> BlackDex: Grep can handle arbitrary characters.  Bash can hand it characters from hex notation.   grep $'\x32\x32' filename
<hccmb> ah
<TuGa> n8tuser, hello thing is that wend i update or upgrade ubu at the end of the update give a error saying that cant start system-tools-backends
<hccmb> ok, to bad but no problem
<hccmb> i will use virtualbox instead
<fearful> n8tuser, just a nice gui app I don't feel like using command line for backups
<erUSUL> !info sbackup | fearful
<ubottu> sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 68 kB, installed size 512 kB
<acicula> magnetron: heu it's not really clear from the wiki, but do you need vt/amd-v for kvm period, seems to be able to do paravirtualization?
<fearful> erUSUL, thanks
<racecar56> i have to go now goodbye
<RalCheesus> hmm
<clueneeded> hi!  How to tell if ubuntu is running vesa or the actual driver for the card you are running
<racecar56> clueneeded xorg.conf
<n8tuser> TuGa -> i dont know what it does, there are no man pages for it, i guess we both have to google for what it do
<racecar56> clueneeded sudo nano xorg.conf
<rickard> Im using non-free flash plugin... sometimes youtube videos just show a grey box... what is wrong?
<erUSUL> clueneeded: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hccmb> ok thanks for the info
<hccmb> take care you all
<hccmb> :P
<racecar56> rickard non-free isnt supported, so i dont think they give support here
<DasEi>  if I want to know if my homeserver is reachable, I could try tor to see if it's reachable from outside, nor ?
<racecar56> bye
<TuGa> i have done that, and i find this! http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-663-1
<TuGa> a bit concerning!
<acicula> DasEi: or try something like shieldsup.net?
<clueneeded> ok... mine is running vesa.  How to make it run on the actual driver for my 82845g card?
<acicula> heu it's not on that uri, but google shieldsup, it lets you can the ip you are connecting from
<DasEi> acicula: is http://www.greuelheuler-dyn-o-saur.com/ reaqchable for you ?
<clueneeded> intel 82845G/GL
<acicula> DasEi: dns doesnt resolve
<DasEi> thanks, acicula
<Wanderer> is mediabuntu repository still viable?
<LjL> yes
<acicula> DasEi: doesnt mean that your machine is not reacheable
<Wanderer> cool, thanks
<BlackDex> stroyan: Hmm the \x00 won't work :S
<fearful> erUSUL, thanks man just what I needed.
<erUSUL> fearful: no problem
<Maximilian1st> Hi, I use ubuntu 8.10 with Xfce 4.6 and after changing the mouse speed in the xfce mouse settings, the mouse went faster and all was ok. But now, after a reboot, my alps mouse is gone and I only have left some mackintosh emulation thing, before there were three devices listed. I only have one touchpad on the notebook. I plugged a USB mouse and it works perfectly but I need my touchpad to work again. Any advice?
<cr4> How do I delete a folder & files within it in SSH and also, how do I uncompress a .tgz file?
<yup_> ok confused
<yup_> don't know how to edit my fstab
<sdf2> Anybody please tell me, how to set pulseaudio's default microphone
<pac1> I've been looking for a way to do a screen shot from just one screen.  Is there a way to get a screen shot from just the active window?
<ortsvorsteher> cr4: at first, remove the files in a dir with rm * after that you can rmdir the directory which you not need anymore. use tyr xczvf to uncompress a .tgz file
<maxbaldwin> Is there something wrong with the 'ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso' fer bittorrent on the site?
<ortsvorsteher> cr4: i meant: use tar xczvf .tgz to uncompres
<sdf2> may anybody tell me how to set the default mic in pulseaudio?
<maxbaldwin> because every one I've downloaded has failed at being an iso.
<yup_> anyone know how to mount an external ntfs drive ?
<stroyan> BlackDex: If you need to match zero characters you may be able to get that working by putting the pattern in a file and using   grep -f patternfile datafile
<LjL> evilnjan: again? eventually i'll ban you all for nickspam, mind! >:
<Titan8990> yup_, sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/mymountpoint
<acicula> yup_: external usb disk? same way you would a normal disk, mount /dev/devicename /path/to/mount/point -t <filesystem>
<mcnicholls> hi
<shpook> so, can someone help me connect my printer to my XP machine? Ubuntu is the host machine.
<Titan8990> yup_, where /dev/sdxx is the device name for the drive and /media/mymountpoint is a mount point you have created
<shpook> err, I meant to say please :D
<sdf2> may anybody tell me please, how to set the default mic in pulseaudio?
<yup_> i don't get the mountpoint
<pac1> shpook  Is anyone but you going to print on this printer?
<acicula> sdf2: system->sound preferences?
<yup_> how do i create a mount point ?
<zash> yup_: it's just a directory
<acicula> yup_: mount point is a directory
<shpook> pac1, two people, me on the Ubuntu host, and the wife on the XP machine
<auntieNeo> okay, I'm configuring my /etc/network/interfaces and I only want one nic to be up... the problem is, the nics that I don't specify always go up. how do I specify that they should be down?
<Maximilian1st> sdf2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819563
<zeitsofa> yup_: mkdir /path/pathagin ;)
<yup_> i know i sound stupit haha i have never done it before
<pac1> My advice, buy a ps121 from netgear.  That way your linux box doesnt need t be up.
<erUSUL> auntieNeo: specify them without an "auto iface" line
<cemunal> does latest ubuntu kernel support 0c45:613c Microdia driver? Can i use 0c45:613c Microdia webcam with ubuntu?
<Travis-42> i'm trying to setup multiple monitors using xorg.conf's "metamodes" option.  How does X decide which set of metamodes to use?  Can I manually switch between them?
<shpook> well, the linux box is always up anyways
<noren_> hi akk
<noren_> al
<buzul> hi
<pac1> yup_ google create mountpoint else mkdir yada/yada/yada/mymountpoint
<buzul> i have a queestion
<stroyan> BlackDex: Given a lack of meaningful line separators, you may want to use grep "-b" and "--binary-files=text" options.
<BlackDex> stroyan: Thx that worked :D
<noren_> !hi ! bazul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ! bazul
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | buzul
<ubottu> buzul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pac1> yup_, you are not alone...
<BlackDex> the pattern file i mean
<buzul> how can i use vista on ubuntu,i use double os and want to use visual studio that on vista
<yup_> i refuse to give up and use windows lol
<auntieNeo> erUSUL: I tried the line "iface eth1" but it didn't work
<auntieNeo> oh, I guess you have to do inet manual
<buzul> how
<pac1> yup_, me too, but gnucash broke the camel's back.  Now I'm using Quicken again.
<erUSUL> auntieNeo: "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<acicula> buzul: you can use wine to start windows programs
<noren_> buzul:   try it wine if it open up with that. visual studio being heavy software i doubt it will
<buzul> i installed wine but doent work
<auntieNeo> erUSUL: naw, I want them down
 * cemunal does latest ubuntu kernel support 0c45:613c Microdia driver? Can i use 0c45:613c Microdia webcam with ubuntu?
<auntieNeo> so I did "iface eth1 inet manual" and it basically does nothing
<dougl2> currently trying to trouble shoot my internet connection (cannot upload test @ www.speedtest.net) but I cannot seem to configure dhcp on my ubuntu 8.04 box - any suggestions?
<acicula> buzul: did you install visual studio in wine, or did you try to run the installed studio from the windows partition?
<clueneeded> OK... let's try this again:  my ubuntu 8.10 is running on a vesa driver.  I have a 82845G/GL intel video chip.  What do i do to make ubuntu switch to video drivers to that chip rather than vesa?
<tk3>  clear
<tk3> ls
<erUSUL> auntieNeo: if you do not put a "auto eth1" on the file thay wont come up automatically
<Gouranga> hello, I would like to boot into Ubuntu with the command noapic without having to change command line kernel, is there a text file I can edit that allows me to do this ? thanks
<clueneeded> swich to using, i mean
<pac1> I saw a screenshot today of xp/linux on a compiz cube.
<Photoguy> Why can't I use "Make usb start up disk" with other .iso files?
<yup_> i feel weird when i have run windows, it's a bad feeling
<auntieNeo> erUSUL: I beg to differ, they just did :P
<dougl2> ... when I manually configure my wired connection to use dhcp I cannot ping www.google.ca
<buzul> acicula:emm i dont know how wine recognize vs
<auntieNeo> dougl2: cat your /etc/resolv.conf and see if you have good nameservers
<auntieNeo> dougl2: a common problem is that dhcp servers give out crappy nameservers
<dougl2> auntieNeo, chekcing now thanks
<auntieNeo> (good ones to use are 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2)
<noren_> buzul: u gotta install the VS in linux first to use it
<clueneeded> whoops... never mind, gotta go
<Photoguy> Why can't I use "Make usb start up disk" with other .iso files?
<pac1> yup_ for me that's called "work"
<acicula> buzul: according to winehq visual studio has a very poor rating so it might not even work
<pac1> Strange costumes, strange behavior,  yes I must be at work again.
<clueneeded> never mind... I'm back  :)
<buzul> hmmmm i see
<auntieNeo> dougl2: here is the contents of mine:
<clueneeded> my ubuntu 8.10 is running on a vesa driver. I have a 82845G/GL intel video chip. What do i do to make ubuntu switch to using video drivers to that chip rather than vesa?
<auntieNeo> nameserver 4.2.2.1
<auntieNeo> nameserver 4.2.2.2
<buzul> acicula:    i installed mono but cant include windows lib on it
<gabriel> why can't i see my newly installed themes in the appearance dialog? I drag and drop them into the dialogue, and it says it's installed, but then I cannot select the new theme, as no new themes are visible??
<CrAzYG33K> hey all
<WulfKnight> Hi
<noren_> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<WulfKnight> Need some help by using the built in mail software in 8.10
<Gouranga> how do I set up ubuntu so that it runs the noapic command as default at startup ?
<Gouranga> do I have to edit a text file to do this ?
<noren_> !ati ! clueneeded
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Photoguy> Why can't I use "Make usb start up disk" with other .iso files, like other distros?
<dougl2> auntieNeo, ok I added them at the top of the list - so it should check those first
<dougl2> ?
<clueneeded> noren:  ??????
<auntieNeo> dougl2: probably
<clueneeded> noren: what does that mean?
<Scooma> WulfKnight, you mean evolution?
<iCNPunk> Photoguy: edit your fstab file
<Photoguy> fstab?
<Photoguy> Where is it?
<iCNPunk> yup /etc/fstab
<pac1> buzul, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906733
<Photoguy> ok
<SomePriest> So I've installed ubuntu.  I have a spare partition I'm going to install Windows on.  What advance steps can I take so I can boot from Grub after I install Windows into the other partition on this same drive?
<noren_> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WulfKnight> Scooma: Right. We've tried out, to install your OS on several systems. Everytime the same issue. If We've installed openSuSE the issue is not there.
<iCNPunk> Photoguy make the volume autofs is fine
<yup_> im still cofused on how to mount this damn ntfs drive lol
<buzul>  than k you ...><pac1>
<archman> guys, how can I connect ubuntu machine to xp machine wirelessly via router?
<acicula> SomePriest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<noren_> !grub | SomePriest
<ubottu> SomePriest: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: Huh, how?
<sebsebseb>  
<RickZilla> One thing preventing me from switching to ubuntu 100% completely is that Audacity is having a tough time producing any sound.  Been researching the issue, and it looks like several others are running into the same problem with Dell notebooks.  Too bad, maybe that support will be here some day.
<SomePriest> acicula noren_ Thank you.
<sebsebseb> RickZilla: some people get sound issues, but  most people are fine with sound in Ubuntu
<iCNPunk> Photoguy: add a line just like this: /dev/cdrom    /media/CDROM  autofs   default   0 0
<clueneeded> Noren: what the heck is a !ati !
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: actually I'm using an  .iso file, not a cd
<__8472> hi, how do i find if the system service/daemon - postfix in my case is running in the chroot-ed enviroment?
<acicula> SomePriest: since you already installed ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering%20GRUB%20after%20reinstalling%20Windows is the most relevant section i guess
<thiebaude> clueneeded: graphics card
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: you again :d
<yup_> what is the first thing i need to to when mounting a ntfs external drive
<thiebaude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<acicula> thiebaude: he's got an intel card
<clueneeded> noren: sebsebseb: I may have to give up trying to fix my resolution problem  :(
<iCNPunk> Photoguy , that will be :   ****/*.iso    /media/CDROM   loop  default  0 0
<acicula> maybe you can specify the untel driver in the xorg.conf
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: ok
<__8472> hi, how do i find if the system service/daemon - postfix in my case is running in the chroot-ed enviroment?
<clueneeded> I replaced "vesa" with "intel" in xorg.conf...  that hosed teh machine...
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: ah yes Xorg issues
<iCNPunk> Photoguy, or you just add a startup script : sudo mount   ****/*.iso    /media/CDROM   -oloop
<yup_> how do i make a dir ?
<thiebaude> clueneeded: which ubuntu version are you using?
<clueneeded> i jsut want this machine to "learn" i have an intel video card and use the driver for it
<acicula> __8472: it's not by default, but i think chroot shows up as a process
<clueneeded> 8.10
<clueneeded> thiebaude:  8.10
<thiebaude> i have intel i815 and have no problems in 8.10
<acicula> clueneeded: probably why it defaulted to vesa :/
<__8472> acicula: i know that postfix isn't running in chroot by default. but i've made steps to do so, and now i would like to see some "proof" that it realy does
<RickZilla> sebsebseb:  Sound works great with ubuntu on my laptop.  It's Audacity that's having issues with it.
<Photoguy> Argh, How do I become root user?
<Photoguy> No in the terminal
<Photoguy> *not
<yup_> sudo
<zimboe> gksu command
<clueneeded> acicula: how to force this OS to recognise my intel card?
<ortsvorsteher> !root | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bpmarkham1> got a post-installation issue with intrepid (ubuntu and xubuntu) on my PS3. can anyone help?
<RickZilla> sebsebseb:  I'm coming across some forum posts with others who have the same issues
<dares> hey, anybody knows how make python2.5 by default to use?
<yow|x2> what is it bpmarkham1 ?
<gsteinert> 'there is no root password'.... unless you change it =P...
<dougl2> bpmarkham1, can you play mkv files on ps3 then?
<iCNPunk> dares, may be sudo dpkg-reconfigure ****
<acicula> __8472: actually i just looked chroot doesnt show up, heh
<yow|x2> dougl2 - mkv files can barely be played on anything, let alone on a ps3, lol
<bpmarkham1> i'm trying to run updates but it keeps freezing in the same spot. when i try to run from command promt it freezes at "processing triggers for man-db" and when i run from update manager it freezes at "setting up login (1:4.1.1-1ubuntu1.2)
<__8472> acicula: yeap, even when i restart entire postfix, still being showed up as running beneath root
<acicula> clueneeded: i have no idea :/
<a_> HII
<acicula> __8472: that's not necesarily wrong
<bpmarkham1> i've googled but can't seem to find much on anything
<yow|x2> bpmarkham1 - pm me if you want
<a_> OH REALLY!
<bpmarkham1> tnks
<acicula> __8472: postfix master runs as root here too, and chrooting it doesnt change that
<clueneeded> acicula: where do I ask to get the answer
<dougl2> yow|x2, yeah the 1080p ones give my box a electronic hernia
<acicula> clueneeded: ubuntu forums is your best bet
<yow|x2> dougl2 - tbh, i hate mkv containers
<clueneeded> ok
<yow|x2> i mux them into mpgs
<zimboe> whats so bad about mkv?
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: after adding the line, I still can't use the utilityit says "This is not a desktop install CD and thus cannot be used by this application."
<kiss> please help
<ortsvorsteher> !details | kiss
<ubottu> kiss: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yow|x2> zimboe - that container is not compatible with hardly any devices and plus the container exerts a great deal on cpu's compared to say mpg
<dougl2> yow|x2, tbh = ? I am getting to dispise them but have hopes with mythtv adn vdpau.
<dares> iCNPunk, no :\ , nothing, i install python2.6 from source and now want to retreve python2.5
<kiss> i want to download a shareware
<kiss> mecaflux
<Natovr> Afternoon :) I've got a problem with OpenOffice 3 and new language packages.. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and I followed a howto on the forum to install OpenOffice 3. I tried to install a few language packages, Afrikaans, German, and I think French too - but then OpenOffice seems to completely disappear from my system :(
<iCNPunk> Photoguy, try loop==>autofs
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | kiss
<ubottu> kiss: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Natovr> guess I'm asking once per hour
<nyu_> it seems ive lost my trash can
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: in fstab?
<yow|x2> dougl2 - tbh=to be honest. yeah, i pretty much hate them
<nyu_> where is it located?
<kiss> i dontt understand
<zimboe> yow|x2 : thats true.
<ortsvorsteher> kiss: which is your prefered language?
<kiss> french
<ortsvorsteher> !fr | kiss
<ubottu> kiss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<__8472> acicula: yes. so, then how do i find out it's running in there?
<__8472> hi, how do i find if the system service/daemon - postfix in my case is running in the chroot-ed enviroment?
<kiss> thanks
<WulfKnight> My problem persists. We've got problems with built in mail client in version 8.10 - Application crashs after clicking OK by editing mail account details
<dougl2> yow|x2, :) tbh - thanks for the education.
<ortsvorsteher> kiss: in french channel it would be more easey ...
<iCNPunk> dares,  dpkg-reconfigure python-* with the source or kernel some stuff that's will reconfigure the default python verison
<iCNPunk> <Photoguy> ,yes
<zimboe> bye
<gabriel> is it possible to edit the "Places" menu?
<gionnico> hi! what flags would you set for /var partition? is journal good for /var ?
<gionnico> hi! what flags would you set for /var partition? is journal good for /var ?
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: Still no.
<Photoguy> Sorry
<__8472> hi, how do i find if the system service/daemon - postfix in my case is running in the chroot-ed enviroment?
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: It looks like this " /media/Daniel's Stuff_/OS ISOs    /media/CDROM   loop==>autofs default  0 0
<yup_>  sudo mkdir <mount_point>
<yup_>  sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000 <device> <mount_point>
<salaga> hallo
<yup_> that confuses me
<yow|x2> dougl2 - i get xvid video files for my ps3 that are around 2gb at 720p and 5.1 sound, they are perfect. makes mkv pretty useless
<iCNPunk> Photoguy, ...no I mean change the loop to auto
<Snicks|TWw> for some reason my menu doesn't show one program after installing it, how could that be?
<iCNPunk> sorry
<dougl2> yow|x2, what do you use for your source - I am impressed with hellanzb but always looking for better :)
<bong> anybody help! I setup Internet connection share, and can browse www.goole.com. But can't for www.Yahoo.com
<yow|x2> dougl2 - torrents off a private site
<gabriel> is it possible to edit the "Places" menu?
<dougl2> yow|x2, I have just come full circle - lol...
<__8472> hi, how do i find if the system service/daemon - postfix in my case is running in the chroot-ed enviroment?
<NativeAngels> hello can anyone tell me what command i need to find libtcl.so and tcl.h from ubuntu shell
<joaopinto> nat2610, you need the libtcl-dev package
<joaopinto> ops, was for NativeAngels
<dougl2> when ever torrents are active on my network it goofs up and starts disconnects and very un-reliable network performance.
<Nevis> how can I run fsck on "/"?
<acicula> __8472: dunno, remove something from your chroot and see if it breaks?
<NativeAngels> for an eggdrop bot joaopinto
<yow|x2> dougl2 - most likely that is because your torrent settings are too aggressive. that used to happen to me before too.
<joaopinto> nat2610, eggdrop is available from the repositories, you do not need to compile it
<joaopinto> ops, NativeAngels
<jrib> NativeAngels: eggdrop is in the repositories.  use apt
<acicula> NativeAngels: locate libtcl.so
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: Didn't work, even after saving
<yow|x2> dougl2 - some torrent clients come with too aggressive settings by default, ubuntu uses transmission by default which i find is pretty good
<dougl2> yow|x2, oh? ... do you have a good read on it ie - suggest a url?
<iCNPunk> Photoguy, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329215
<disappearedng> Hey everyone I am getting the following error when I boot: kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/e36d1814-f2774be..... kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<disappearedng> x doesn't start itself
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: ok
<sdf2> ok some pro people should answer me
<yow|x2> dougl2 - i would try tranmissions if you havent already and see if you get a decent result
<yow|x2> transmission*
<dougl2> yes I was using transmission but mac uses azureus/vuse and there is a windows box here that I don;t even look at so I dont have a clue
<sdf2> why is that, >>> pulse audio recognize my soundcard, everything is fine, but not my mic, it recognizes 2 capture devices anyhow i set them my mic isn't working, maybe it doesn't recognize my mic?
<NativeAngels> i tried locate but got not no output
<kedare> Hi all, somebody use openoffice math's here ? :)
<iCNPunk> Photoguy, the latest solution is /home/car/r/II.iso	/home/car/r/II	udf,iso9660 user,loop	0	0
<bong> anybody help! I setup Internet connection sharing(ICS), and can browse www.goole.com. But can't for www.yahoo.com.
<NativeAngels> how do i install tcl if ive not done it right
<Photoguy> iCNPunk: Thanks
<acicula> NativeAngels: then your locate database is out of date (sudo updatedb) or it is not installed
<disappearedng> any1 here can help?
<iCNPunk> Photoguy :D
<yow|x2> dougl2 - if you want more info, pm me so we arent off topic in here
<kedare> nobody ? :(
<divXjunky> hello ppl of ubuntu!  i run vsftpd, and i can't seem to set i to listen to different ports then 20/21. i can use '/etc/init.d/vsftpd restart' to apply changes to the config, but if i add 'listen_port=xxxx' to it, the deamon won't even start anymore.. somebody around who knows why this happens??
<DrGhoul_> how do I rescue a broken usb flash drive that is recognized by lsusb and in dmesg and /var/log/messages as sdi, but doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted (Error: Error opening /dev/sdi: No medium found).
<yup_> i installed ntfs config but it still won't mount the drive
<dougl2> bong - nano /etc/resolve.conf and put nameserver 4.2.2.1 and nameserver 4.2.2.2 in there and see if that helps
<NativeAngels> how do i install locate database then ?
<Conan> NativeAngels: you can find any file on your drive using, sudo find / -name <filename>
<Nevis> I'm trying to run fsck on my root partition, and it fails because it's mounted as read-write or something. how can I fsck my root partition? Thanks.
<job> is there a package for GTKMozembed?  Thanks
<darnell> t
<jrib> Nevis: touch /forcefsck   and then reboot
<dougl2> yow|x2, I'll quit bugging you - I was wondering if we where ot... thanks for the info will try using transmission under 8.04 for all my needs adn see if that helps :)
<bong> dougl2: I am trying, and will inform to you soon
<yow|x2> dougl2 - transmission can be used in mac too iirc, np for the info
<kedare> nobody use openoffice math here ?
<NativeAngels> i did install tcl
<acicula> NativeAngels: apt-cache policy tcllib says
<beyta> hye guys
 * dougl2 googling mac iirc
<beyta> i have a problem
<crdlb> job: are you building something against it?
<mikeshollen> Is there a way to Ghost my OS so that I can reinstall it with all the programs and modifications I've made rather than starting from scratch again?  I'm running Ubuntu Hardy.
<NativeAngels> acicula thats the result of that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/131619/
<joaopinto> mikael79, you can use partimage to create a system image
<MenZa> to load the i810 driver, do I just modprobe it and then restart X?
<joaopinto> ops, was mikeshollen
<mikeshollen> what's the difficulty level joaopinto?
<crdlb> MenZa: you have a pre-i915 intel gpu?
<jrib> NativeAngels: did you miss what I said?
<NativeAngels> no
<job> crdlb,  trying to run utube screenlet.  installing gnome-extras resolved it.  thanks
<NativeAngels> yes sorrty
<joaopinto> mikeshollen, you need to boot from a live cd, install and run partimage from the console, it's easy to use
<jrib> NativeAngels: eggdrop is in the repositories.  use apt
<MenZa> crdlb: I have a 945GM, if that's what you mean
<NativeAngels> apt what ?
<crdlb> job: ah, you needed pygtkmozembed
<mikeshollen> can i install it from synaptic first?
<jrib> NativeAngels: you know about apt?
<NativeAngels> apt get install etc etc
<job> crdlb: correct!
<joaopinto> mikeshollen, yes
<gabriel> why doesn't the themes also change my task bar color and appearance?
<MenZa> crdlb: I'm pretty sure it's the i810 driver I want
<crdlb> MenZa: well, that uses the i915 kernel module, which should be automatically loaded; are you trying to switch to the older i810 driver instead of intel?
<jrib> NativeAngels: yeah...
<NativeAngels> ok
<NativeAngels> i have the eggdrop files already
<MenZa> crdlb: I'm just seeing that I can't start Compiz and that World of Goo runs at 1FPS, which leads me to believe my kernel module isn't loaded
<dougl2> been irc'ing for more than 10 years and I still dunno all the acronyms
<crdlb> MenZa: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thiebaude> MenZa: you using intel 810 card?
<NativeAngels> this is what i get when i do ./configure http://paste.ubuntu.com/131621/
<Nevis> thanks
<MenZa> thiebaude: I'm using an Intel 945GM chip.
<thiebaude> oh, ok MenZa
<joaopinto> NativeAngels, you were already told several times to use the eggdrop version from the repositories, you do not need to compile from source
<MenZa> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/m2a3c7281
<noren_> wat ia eggdrop
<MenZa> crdlb: It says 'intel'
<joaopinto> NativeAngels, please read how to install software on Ubuntu, help.ubuntu.com
<NativeAngels> ok
<joaopinto> noren_, it's an irc bot software
<Titan8990> !synaptic | NativeAngels
<ubottu> NativeAngels: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Aninka>  8-)
<samurai_cheese> hi
<crdlb> MenZa: (EE) intel(0): Cannot support DRI with frame buffer width > 2048.
<jrib> NativeAngels:  you don't compile anything.  You just install eggdrop using apt
<MenZa> crdlb: and that means... specifically?
<Nevis> Thanks.
<MenZa> (crdlb: here's my glxinfo as well → http://pastebin.com/m3df82193)
<crdlb> MenZa: what is the combined horizontal resolution of all your monitors?
<MenZa> crdlb: I'm ... running one monitor (laptop screen), and I have no idea
<samurai_cheese> hey room I have an ubuntu problem.  my kubuntu 8.04 locked me out while upgrading to 8.10.  I would restart but I heard that's asking for a kernal error
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, can you log in to the recovery mode?
<jiffe20> nfs on one of my ubuntu machines is in a limbo state after it lost connection with it is still mounted but I can't access it and I can't remount it.  Anyone have any idea how I might fix that without rebooting?
<samurai_cheese> well titan I want to get to konsole
<crdlb> MenZa: hmm, anything weird in the Screen section of your xorg.conf? like a Virtual line?
<Titan8990> jiffe20, it is not likely... NFS is treated as an internal device, not suppossed to lose connection
<joaopinto> jiffe20, my experience with those kind of NFS problems, is, reboot
<MenZa> nope, crdlb
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, a real terminal works just fine
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, can you log in to the recovery mode?
<samurai_cheese> I've heard that by getting to console I can kill kdesktop_login
<rashed2020> Does anyone have any good guides on how to forward ports? I'm trying to forward from an ubuntu box to another internal machine
<MenZa> although that might be because I just dpkg-reconfigured it, crdlb
<samurai_cheese> hmm how would you do that?
<rashed2020> Words to search for are just as good
<acicula> rashed2020: iptables
<samurai_cheese> sorry n00b here
<MenZa> crdlb: I can restart X, if you'd like me to
<crdlb> MenZa: run sudo dexconf, then restart X
<acicula> rashed2020: though i'm sure there is an internet connection sharing tool or the likes that can do it for you graphically
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, maybe I misundertood your initial problem
<samurai_cheese> all I can get to right now is the unlock box from screen saver
<rashed2020> acicula: Can I use iptables and ufw at the same time?
<MenZa> crdlb: brb.
<jiffe20> ok
<acicula> rashed2020: ufw uses iptables under the hood
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, hit CTRL+ALT+F1
<samurai_cheese> cool thanks titan
<acicula> afaik ufw doesnt touch your own rules
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, and if you can boot at all, you are not getting a kernel panic
<rashed2020> Great, thanks!
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, I think I might have a misunderstanding of your problem
<MenZa> crdlb: done
<mikeshollen> joaopinto: would you please point me to a good how to for using partimage to create a reinstallation disc for my OS with all my changes?
<samurai_cheese> okay it asks for login
<samurai_cheese> it boots
<joaopinto> mikeshollen, why do you need to rinstall in the first place :) ?
<MenZa> crdlb: well, now Compiz activates - I'll check World of Goo
<samurai_cheese> titan: if I kill the process from here I can get back into my desktop?
<joaopinto> mikeshollen, google.com: how to use partimage
<MenZa> crdlb: that did it - thanks a ton. :)
<mikeshollen> joaopinto: I do not need to reinstall, however, I would like to find a way to create a disc to install Ubuntu with all the programs and changes I have made to my system so once I get the system the way I want it I won't have to go through nearly as much effort and spend as much time reinstalling if something goes wrong
<mikeshollen> joaopinto: also, at some point I would like to build a linux lab, and it would be nice to be able to install from an image so I only have to set one machine up instead of the entire lab, but for home use I would rather put it on a disc than use the server method since I only have one linux machine
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, so the problem is that you can't log in or graphics are failing??
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, I still have a poor understanding of your issue
<Titan8990> samurai_cheese, you have lost your password?
<samurai_cheese> hmm okay titan
<joaopinto> mikeshollen, partimage does not provide the "bootable disk" part, you will need to use a livecd and manually install the image
<orangey> hey all!
<samurai_cheese> well I was trying to update from 8.04 to 8.10 last night
<orangey> what do people use for P2PTV on ubuntu?
<etb> are there widgets for gnome?
<mikeshollen> joaopinto: so I would start the installation from the live CD and then point it at a disc image that I would save on a seperate disc with partimage?
<samurai_cheese> so I left my laptop on.  Usually it goes straight into screensaver lock mode which is fine.  But this morning it resulted in an error when I tried to login.  Cannot authenticate password, must kill kdesktop_lock to continue
<mikeshollen> etb: you can create your own with compiz
<gluxon1> What's the command to start gnome panels?
<joaopinto> mikeshollen, actually you can backup a from a live system, as long you don't do heavy changes, like installing packages, etc
<gluxon1> My panels won't load!!! :(
<joaopinto> but its safer to do it offline, with a livecd
<Frederick> folks can I have some help resinstalling grub with the live cd?
<nick_nick> is there a specific script that gets run during the livecd boot process that configures hardware?
<acicula> mikeshollen: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html ?
<mikeshollen> joaopinto: what do you mean?
<joaopinto> mikeshollen, yes, you just need to select the backup target partition, for the destination you just provide a system path
<gluxon1> So what's the commands? :(
<acicula> gpanel
<gluxon1> Thanks.
<etb> are gdesklets compatible with os x's dashboard / vista gadgets?
<acicula> wait it's not
<mikeshollen> joaopinto: so the image has to be sitting on the hard disc on a separate partition instead of on a CD?
<gluxon1> Details: Failed to execute child process "gpanel" (No such file or directory)
<acicula> gnome-panel :)
<gluxon1> Okay.
<gluxon1> I'll try that.
<quibbler> gluxon1: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41640
<joaopinto> mikael79, yes
<joaopinto> ops, mikeshollen yes
<Frederick> Folks I need help with grub
<ortsvorsteher> !grub | Frederick
<ubottu> Frederick: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<quibbler> !grub
<elashish> i just installed 8.04 dual boot on an old toshiba (256MB RAM) and power dies after booting - any ideas why?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Frederick
<ubottu> Frederick: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<goiano> alguem do basil
<joaopinto> !br | goiano
<ubottu> goiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<goiano> to tentando so q nao consigo
<acicula> elashish: power dies is kinda non descript, what exactly does happen
<elashish> exactly that... everything just turns off
<elashish> as if you pulled the plug or something
<acicula> elashish: you push button, do you see the bios?
<elashish> yes it powers off after logging in
<acicula> elashish: after logging into ubuntu?
<elashish> right
<acicula> elashish: it's on ac constantly?
<uski> hi; is there a way to check the upgrade history of a given package? a relative upgraded his ubuntu distro and now the display is broken (vertical lines on the screen right after X started), and all I got is ssh access to the computer - i assume the nvidia driver got updated recently, but i'd like to check that it was actually upgraded
<elashish> acicula: correct
<acicula> elashish: does it happen when you boot into recovery?
<acicula> mode
<null-program> elashish:  So basically you turn on the computer, then it goes through a few processes, then shuts down?  sounds like the heat sink on your processor may need some replacing
<_VIM_>  /quit
<elashish> it's possible that it's overheating, but XP runs okay on it
<joaopinto> uski, check /var/log/dpkg.log
<uski> ty
<elashish> acicula how do i do that - from grub?
<null-program> oh...hmmm
<acicula> null-program: yeah i'm leaning towards that too, it's either a driver crash, or overheating
<acicula> elashish: yeah in grub try the rescue option
<acicula> then select the option to give you a root shell or shell once it boots
<elashish> acicula okay brb
<uski> joaopinto, thanks, the nvidia package has been upgraded, i guess i should file a bug against it
<acicula> null-program: if it's heat it should bomb out in the shell eventually, but maybe X is causing the system to crash/reboot?
<null-program> could be.  If XP runs fine I think it's probably a driver problem
<acicula> yeh that would be my next question too
<elashish> acicula: I'm in root shell and it's fine, what now
<null-program> did you install anything before this happened or change anything?
<elashish> nope, from a clean install of 8.04
<noiz> Hi, i was thinking if someone could help me whit graphics , i play counter strike nonsteam 1.6 on wine to be specific but the fps(frames per second)  is terrible compared to windows, as far as i have gotten help people have told that linux is not using my video card right or something. so i hope i can find help here :d
<elashish> er, 8.04.2 actually
<sps> i want help on internal mic not working on ubuntu
<acicula> elashish: what was on the laptop before you reinstalled?
<elashish> acicula: XP
<acicula> any problems with that?
<noiz>  counter strike nonsteam 1.6 on wine to be specific but the fps(frames per second)  is terrible compared to windows, as far as i have gotten help people have told that linux is not using my video card right or something. so i hope i can find help here :d i have a ATI radeon 9200
<elashish> yeah, it was slow ;-) but nothing else
<acicula> what gpu is in the laptop?
<sps> can somebody help with mic settings
<null-program> xp was slow?  I'm guessing this is a pretty old computer then?
<noiz> -254-124.hsd1.ct.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu
<noiz> <noiz>  counter strike nonsteam 1.6 on wine to be specific but the fps(frames per second)  is terrible compared to windows, as far as i have gotten help people have told that linux is not using my video card right or something. so i hope i can find help here :d i have a ATI radeon 9200
<quibbler> noiz: you can I think better ask in #winehq
<chack-1> hello all
<elashish> acicula: 855GM Intel integrated graphics
<chack-1> i have probleme with ps
<noiz> quibbler well it is not the wines fault ,i mean wine does not do graphics n etc , but il try
<chack-1> i used ( ps aux | grep "^mysql" | tr -s ' ' | cut -f3 -d ' '  )
<chack-1> and i have the same value all the time
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone every solved the issue of a machine resuming immediately when it suspends, or seen any hints as to PM_TIMER issues to cause such a thing?
<sps> hello all
<sebsebseb> sps: hello
<sps> can somebody help me with mic settings
<Frederick> ortsvorsteher: the partitionerdoes not work as descreibed
<acicula> elashish: if you dont actually login, but just let the machine load the logon screen, does it crash/hang or reboot?
<Zupp> fsfsdfsdfsd http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/
<elashish> acicula: let me try
<acicula> elashish: dont really have a clue as how to solve it though, seems there's an issue with the graphics, could try ubuntu 8.10, it has a better intel driver?
<makeitfunky> hi
<sebsebseb> makeitfunky: hi
<acicula> elashish: graphics driver even
<joaopinto> any idea how to install mysql-server non interactively ?
<makeitfunky> what is pci bridge in lspci?
<ortsvorsteher> Frederick: and what means this exactly? what happens?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<elashish> acicula: it's a very old machine, only 256MB RAM, will it run okay?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yo yo yo
<makeitfunky> i would like to identify my pcmcia card reader .....
<elashish> aha it just died again
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<ActionParsnip> :D
<makeitfunky> can somebody help me?
<acicula> elashish: not really :/
<noiz> Hi, i was thinking if someone could help me whit graphics , i play counter strike nonsteam 1.6 on wine to be specific but the fps(frames per second)  is terrible compared to windows, as far as i have gotten help people have told that linux is not using my video card right or something. so i hope i can find help here :d
<_polto_> hello all
<acicula> elashish: maybe a little better with xfce
<ortsvorsteher> acicula: just ask an describe what happens
<sebsebseb> _polto_: hello
<elashish> acicula: maybe a lighter distro?
<elashish> acicula: LXDE might work too
<makeitfunky> i have :  Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<acicula> elashish: worth trying i suppose , but i dont know any
<makeitfunky> wich card is it?
<ActionParsnip> noiz: do yuo have wine from the wine repos?
<vocx> Ubuntu 8.10, I have the Disk Mounter applet in my top panel. I have an Audio disk mounted. If I click on it and select Play CD the "Disk Mounter" applet quits and I can choose to reload it. Anybody can try this on their system? Perhaps it's a bug, or just my system.
<ActionParsnip> noiz: are youu running compiz?
<ActionParsnip> acicula: lxde is awesome, fluxbox is also another option
<noiz> actionparsnip i have no idea :d
<_polto_> I have a technical/political question... Does (K)Ubuntu have non-free repository enabled by default?  Or is it added automatically only if some unsupported hardware is detected and is known to work with proprietary drivers ?
<elashish> okay, thank you all, I'll try installing something else
<noiz> actionparsnip i dont run compwiz
<ActionParsnip> noiz: do you have a desktopp cube and wobbly windows?
<ActionParsnip> noiz: good
<quibbler> makeitfunky: paste the output of lspci
<noiz> actionparsnip yeah i know, i can help you helping me, becouse i know what may be the problem
<ActionParsnip> noiz: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<quibbler> !pastebin | makeitfunky
<ubottu> makeitfunky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> noiz: the wine in the ubuntu repo is ancient, use the wine off the oficial wine repo, its much slicker
<noiz> actionparsnip i was told once that my video card is not rendering the 3d's
<vocx> _polto_, I guess the idea is to have free software, so I believe, NO there is no non-free enabled by default.
<ActionParsnip> noiz: have you installed video drivers?
<makeitfunky> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<noiz> actionparsnip not really
<_polto_> vocx: I have to be sure about that..
<noiz> actionparsnip i am using some oldschool ati ones from linux
<makeitfunky> i don't know how to use pastbin
<noiz> actionparsnip and i have no idea how to update nor change em
<noiz> actionparsnip and i think i got one of the oldest wine versions :d
<vocx> _polto_, well you could install a fresh copy of 8.10 and see for your self.
<_polto_> vocx:  yeh... was trying to preserve some time.. asking people who knows .. ;)
<noiz> actionparsnip the thing is i am not the smartest guy on ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> noiz: follow the guide to add the wine repo
<ActionParsnip> noiz: if you havent installed vdeo drivers then you will get poor fps
<ActionParsnip> noiz: well its time to learn
<makeitfunky> what i must do after i paste in pastebin???
<vocx> _polto_, difficult to remember the default options, since inevitably one ends up installing a lot of stuff.
<noiz> actionparsnip well i dont know where to get the drivers, for ati radeon 9200
<crdlb> noiz: the only driver available is the one you have
<quibbler> makeitfunky: do not pm me please
<noiz> crdlb i guessed so :d
<_polto_> vocx: do you have non-free enabled and if yes, do you remember why ? (ex: wifi drivers, ..)
<Mad_Wilson> Hi! This got to be the 6th time I'm installing an Ubuntu OS and it never works for the same reason: gnome won't work, I don't get GUI. I'm pretty sure this has nothing to do with hardware as everything works fine in LiveCD (I have GUI and everything). Any thoughts ?
<noiz> actionparsnip what will i do whit interpid?
<makeitfunky> ok
<makeitfunky> sorry
<crdlb> the open source dirver doesn't support all the OpenGL features that fglrx does, and not at the same speed either
<crdlb> driver*
<makeitfunky> what must i do to give you my lspci?
<quibbler> makeitfunky: give us the url here
<noiz> actionparsnip wait you want me to upgrade my ubuntu or sumth?
<makeitfunky> i've paste on the site
<makeitfunky> ok
<ActionParsnip> noiz: no, just run: lspci | grep -i vga
<makeitfunky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131642/
<ActionParsnip> noiz: whats it say
<noiz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<makeitfunky> ok?
<froggz> im runnin 8.10 and i want to lower the voltage on the laptop any ideas? its running at 18-20
<noiz> actionparsnip hehe i already opened my pastebin becouse usually when i come here to look for help i always have to use it becouse mostly the helpers make you type some command
<noiz> actionparsnip 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<vocx> _polto_, no I have non-free (restricted) enabled for video codecs, not for hardware stuff.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | noiz
<ubottu> noiz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<makeitfunky> you can see my ldpci?
<coreyman> anyone know a hack for firefox "open containing folder" on downloads window so that I can get it to work.
<crdlb> ActionParsnip: fglrx doesn't support r200
<quibbler> makeitfunky: yes it shows your card reader
<_polto_> vocx: thank you!
<noiz> actionparsnip what? :d
<makeitfunky> ok can i ask you some question?
<noiz> ubottu thank you i will try that too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noiz> actionparsnip oh haha it is a bot :d
<makeitfunky> what is pci bridge?  why there are so many?
<ActionParsnip> noiz: i know i made him tell yu stuff
<quibbler> makeitfunky: ask the room so everyone can hekp
<ActionParsnip> makeitfunky: it onnects devices to the pci backbone
<makeitfunky> that's what i do!!!!
<makeitfunky> which one is my pcmcia reader?
<_polto_> Is there a website to do polls about ubuntu ? I would like to know what % of users use restricted (non-free) software repository on Ubuntu and why do they do so. (codecs, hardware, ...)
<noiz>  actionparsnip HAHAHA i opened hardware drivers and it tells i have no hardware drivers in use :d
<Finnish_> Can someone help me to create a shared folder in virtualbox, I have win XP in virtualbox
<crdlb> noiz: because the driver you're using is open source and bundled with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> _polto_: nope, but you can find out  what closed source stuff you have installed by  using  vrms
<noiz> Can somone tell me is ati radeon 9500 newer than the 9200 or older?
<sebsebseb> Finnish_: your from suomi however it's splet
<sebsebseb> spelt
<crdlb> noiz: the 9500 is newer, as you might expect
<makeitfunky> dharanamrs hello
<eseven73>  you're*
<crdlb> it's an r300
<sebsebseb> Finnish_: it will be in  the virtualbox manual on their site
<jed> hello all
<sebsebseb> Finnish_: that you download from their site
<sebsebseb> jed: hello
<ActionParsnip> noiz: http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/02/07/dual-head-on-ati-radeon-9200-se-under-ubuntu/
<_polto_> sebsebseb: thank you, but I am more interested to have a return from some xxxxx users.. ;)
<Ndshacker> How do I run OSX on virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> noiz: you will be wrestling with xorg.conf to get things rolling
<jed> is anyone using jaunty alpha?
<Ndshacker> It gives me that option, But I dont have a SX cd
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | jed
<ubottu> jed: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> jed: wrong channel
<noiz> actionparsnip I ALWAYs mess up my xorg.conf every time i try to freaking fix my fps :d
<makeitfunky> <ActionParsnip> wich one is my pcmcia card reader? can you help me?
<vocx> Ubuntu 8.10, I have the Disk Mounter applet in my top panel. I have an Audio disk mounted. If I click on it and select "Play CD" the Disk Mounter applet quits and I can choose to reload it. Anybody can try this on their system? Perhaps it's a bug, or just my system.
<jed> that was just a question i'm not looking for any answer else :D
<ActionParsnip> noiz: you will have the radeon driver already installed as part of a stock install
<ActionParsnip> makeitfunky: run lsusb to identify pcmci devices
<noiz>  actionparsnip wait so .. what i do now ?:d
<Ndshacker> noiz: The Service is enabled by default.
<TgWaKu> how do i stop ubuntu from coming up on my boot menu. tried to dual boot and ubuntu hdd died.
<Ndshacker> edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> noiz: you need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sevenup> TgWaKu what's your other OS
<sebsebseb> TgWaKu: ok that's weird, since how else are you going to boot Ubuntu?
<TgWaKu> xp
<noiz> actionparsnip but i am afraid to edit it :d
<noiz> actionparsnip i always -**** things up in it :d
<sebsebseb> TgWaKu: Ubuntu woudn't have cuased your hard disk to die
<ActionParsnip> noiz: you need to copy sections of that xorg.conf I gave to make your system load the driver
<homebaker> hi everybody
<homebaker> i have a problem
<noiz> actionparsnip ok
<sebsebseb> TgWaKu: Grub can be set up to boot  Ubuntu and XP, and even the Windows bootloader can be
<sebsebseb> !ask | homebaker
<ubottu> homebaker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> noiz: if you break it you can boot to recovery mode for your kernel and select repaid xorg
<homebaker> i have 2 quad core servers running ubuntu 8.04
<noiz> actionparsnip k done
<homebaker> mysql-problem
<noiz> actionparsnip wich part i edit?
<crdlb> noiz: you're probably already using the driver
<homebaker> is say to the console: mysql -u root -p -h master.virtulife.de
<ActionParsnip> noiz: theres no other way with ati, nvidia has a nice gui app to do it but with ati you have to edit it yourself
<homebaker> i enter the password and the server tries to connect to another server
<homebaker> he tries to connect to hisself
<homebaker> himself*
<noiz> actionparsnip well i guess i have to try ? :d
<elcMawr> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, if you were referring to generating a xorg, the ati utility is aticonf
<homebaker> but if i make a ping, host or nslookup he shows me another IP
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, it does make a complete mess of xorg though
<noiz> Actionparsnip Section "Device"
<noiz> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: ok there you go noiz, run aticonf
<sebsebseb> _polto_: it should be obvous that most people have restricted stuff installed.  graphics card drivers, Adobe Flash, MP3 suppourt,  AVI supopurt, etc
<mypavel> hello all. Sorry if the question is not about Ubuntu, If i add in my sudoers the string "ALL ALL = NOPASSWD: /home/my/script". After that all users can run shell-script without asking a pass, but not me, who there is in an admin group
<chronic> is there something like kdesudo in gnome?
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me connect to an AP with WPA?
<LjL> !gksu | chronic
<crdlb> noiz: glxinfo | egrep -i 'direct|software'
<ubottu> chronic: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sebsebseb> !sudo | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> noiz: read the link I gave, you will see whats missing
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, aticonf --initial   for first time run
<crdlb> noiz: what does that say?
<Bacta> Does anyone have issues with the volume up or brightness up thingies sticking to the screen?
<noiz> crdlb direct rendering: Yes
<sdf2> why is that, pulseaudio recognizes, 2 capturing devices, and neither are working as my microphone
<sdf2> what do do?
<homebaker> what should i do with my mysql problem ??
<Intelli> Whenever I use torrents, my wireless dies and my computer crashes. I am using a WG111v2 Netgear USB wireless card with the Windows98 driver using ndiswrapper.
<chronic> LjL, sebastien_ thanks
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: i just avoid ati due to their slowness at taking up open source OSEs
<homebaker> why tries the mysql-client to connect to himself when i say to him that he should connect to another server
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, I usually do to, but didn't have a choice when I bought this toshiba for $50
<Frozenball> When was the latest Ubuntu version released?
<_polto_> sebsebseb: :( I know. I need this numbers for FSF.. We are just talking about some project and I would like to be able to speak not only about our ideals, but also about the reality.
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: nice deal
<noiz> crdlb direct rendering: Yes
<quibbler> Frozenball: 8.10
<crdlb> noiz: I saw it the first time :)
<Frozenball> dd.mm or mm.dd?
<sebsebseb> _polto_: you work for the FSF?
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, yep, non-working window OS, the user actually thought the laptop was "broken" lol
<_polto_> sebsebseb: No
<ActionParsnip> hehehe
<quibbler> Frozenball: year month
<noiz> crdlb i am sorry , i am a impatient person :D i should try to be more patient :d but well oh im 15 n all :P
<sebsebseb> _polto_: volunter for them?
<crdlb> noiz: you apparently already have working 3d
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: but he's got shoddy fps
<_polto_> sebsebseb: for Elphel (http://www.elphel.com), but we have some common projects.
<noiz> crdlb but why is the fps so low
<Frozenball> I'm assuming a new version will be released soon?
<quibbler> Frozenball: next is 9.04  2009 april
<Titan8990> !jaunty | Frozenball
<noiz> crdlb the best i had on windows was 100 fps. atm i have 30-40
<ubottu> Frozenball: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<crdlb> ActionParsnip: 1) wine 2) open source driver
<sebsebseb> _polto_: website did not work
<Titan8990> noiz, are you trying to play a wine game?
<ActionParsnip> noiz: well you will always be a linux noob if you never get used to the nuts and bolts of the OS
<Ndshacker> ;(
<noiz> Actioparsnip i like to learn new stuff
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me connect to an AP with WPA?
<noiz> titan8990 i am running cs 1.6
<nnewbiee> <--needs help
<_polto_> sebsebseb: my life is almost dedicated to free software ;)
<ActionParsnip> noiz: you need to copy a few lines from that link to your file, or use aticonf as Titan8990 said
<Brinstar> has anyone used hamachi to play a game with someone on windows and got it to work?
<Ndshacker> !ask | nnewbiee
<ubottu> nnewbiee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> _polto_: how so?
<crdlb> noiz: you can pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I doubt there's anything broken
<_polto_> sebsebseb: http://www3.elphel.com/ , oups, the redirection is down..
<noiz> crdlb lol youd be suprised
<crdlb> ActionParsnip: aticonf is for fglrx, and other than dualhead, everything in that file is default
<Titan8990> noiz, IMO, windows for gaming....  I play valve games myself, and its the only reason I still have a dual boot machine
<Brinstar> i tried wippien, it was no good
<_polto_> sebsebseb: :) by promoting and participating to FS..
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: col
<majnoon> ?????????
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/02/07/dual-head-on-ati-radeon-9200-se-under-ubuntu/
<Titan8990> crdlb, sorry, I thougt the user was using fglrx
<Frozenball> I smell new religion rising
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: he's on a 9200 ati
<sebsebseb> [17:15] <sebsebseb> _polto_: sure, but do you get paid for it?  also I didn't know this was possible www3
<nnewbiee> how do i load the GUI from the command line interface that i now get when i try to boot ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: all he has to do it create a single display instead of 2 like in that link
<elashish> yeah, I've done some research on intel 855GM graphics, apparently they haven't always had great support
<ActionParsnip> nnewbiee: startx
<elashish> thanks for your help
<crdlb> ActionParsnip: huh? by default, only one output is enabled
<Intelli> Whenever I use torrents, my wireless dies and my computer crashes. I am using a WG111v2 Netgear USB wireless card with the Windows98 driver using ndiswrapper.
<nnewbiee> thanks!
<crdlb> (with automatic cloning to the secondary)
<_polto_> sebsebseb: sure, FreeSoftware is not a dream.. you can consider it as a business model.
<dontyoujusthatem> hi, how do i force bew identity in tor, without manually clicking "New Identity" button in Vidalia ?
<noiz> Actionparsnip https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_(RV280)_and_DVI
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: i know but that ting shows the settings for the display adapter to load the radeon driver as well as the mode settings in the display section
<dontyoujusthatem> hi, how do i force new identity in tor, without manually clicking "Use a New Identity" button in Vidalia ?
<noiz> actionparsnip if i am not mistaking it is the answere maby?
<ActionParsnip> noiz: looks good
<crdlb> ActionParsnip: but his problem isn't with the modes and the radeon driver _is_ getting loaded
<ActionParsnip> noiz: give it a go
<noiz> actionparsnip shure :) ty for the tips
<crdlb> noiz: no, that's extremely out of date
<crdlb> and your problem isn't broken DVI output anyway
<noiz> crdlb well better than nothing?
<noiz> crdlb ,any idea how old my video card and pc is?
<ActionParsnip> its worth a go
<crdlb> no, what you have now is better than what you'll end up with when you break it (nothing) :)
<crdlb> it's not
<ActionParsnip> it can be easily uninstalled
<noiz> Actionparse will you help me uninstall it?
<noiz> Actionparse im on 8.04 LTS neways
<trapline91> Can someone tell me how I can set firefox to always be at a certain resolution that fits the webpage so that I don't have to keep it at maximized on my 1680x1050 resolution monitor.
<zxd> is there an unstable dev flavor of ubuntu , like debian unstable
<ActionParsnip> trapline91: ive had success with holding ctrl+shift and click the X in top right
<crdlb> noiz: that guide is modifying a specific block of code to fix DVI on an old release of the radeon driver
<noiz> crdlb oh k
<crdlb> noiz: that bug has undoubtedly been fixed long ago, and it's not related to your problem anyway
<ActionParsnip> zxd: there jaunty which is in alpha and beta in a weeks time
<noiz> crdlb good that i did not do anything :D
<noiz> crdlb but that means ,again i am whit empty hands :D
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me connect to an AP with WPA?
<noiz> Actionparsnip I'm still reading the http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/02/07/dual-head-on-ati-radeon-9200-se-under-ubuntu/ page and i still cant get it what i need to change :d
<dontyoujusthatem> hi, how do i force new identity in tor, without manually clicking "Use a New Identity" button in Vidalia ?
<coty_> Can someone tell me how I can set firefox to always be at a certain resolution that fits the webpage so that I don't have to keep it at maximized on my 1680x1050 resolution monitor.
<noiz> Actionparse maby you want to see my xorg.conf?
<crdlb> noiz: your /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be better
<I2> anyone who knows a tutorial on linux crash command???? please help me
<noiz> crdlb shure
<noiz> crdlb how i open it? :d
<crdlb> noiz: you can use any text editor
<baz_> i would like it so that my user password is different from sudo, how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: afaik thats not possible
<zxd> ActionParsnip, I am just looking to backport the latest xfce to interpid ?
<grkblood13> should df -h tell me the harddrive space i have?
<zxd> I can take it from there , or should I take from debian unstable
<acicula> grkblood13: yes
<grkblood13> shoundt*
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4 jaunty
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2.1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<grkblood13> ok, well when i type that it tell me no such file or directory
<grkblood13> tells*
<noiz> crdlb damn it is big :D : it is taking so long to upload it to pastebin :D
<ActionParsnip> zxd: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2008-August/006494.html
<noiz> crdlb OMG
<noiz> crdlb want to see a joke? i crashed it :O
<noiz> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1523701 bytes) in /home/pastebin/lib/geshi/geshi.php on line 2355
<grkblood13> also, an unrelated problem. whenever i reboot i keep getting with pop up for my wireless asking me for a password for some applet thing
<grkblood13> it pops up a LOT and i cant get it to stop
<Zedicus> When you right click on your gnome desktop it gives you options such as create folder/change desktop bg etc, how can i modify it to show only exactly what I want, for instance, if I only wanted it to show something like Open File Manager
<Intelli> Whenever I use torrents, my wireless dies and my computer crashes. I am using a WG111v2 Netgear USB wireless card with the Windows98 driver using ndiswrapper.
<noiz> crdlb what i do now ha
<LjL> grkblood13: uhm, i had that issue once, in intrepid, after some upgrade... but then it went away at next reboot
<baz_> ActionParsnip, that would be surprising
<noiz> crdlb it is so big that i cant :O
<ActionParsnip> Intelli: i'd suggest the xp driver
<noiz> crdlt i can not open it :O
<grkblood13> im running intrepid
<crdlb> noiz: whhich pastebin did you use?
<noiz> crdlb http://pastebin.ca/1361561
<noiz> crdlb i used .ca now
<grkblood13> should i do sudo apt-get update?
<Hortencia> How do I get jaunty to recognize that my headset is an audio device so I can use it in skype?
<Natovr> I've got a problem with OpenOffice 3 and new language packages.. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and I followed a howto on the forum to install OpenOffice 3. I tried to install a few language packages, Afrikaans, German, and I think French too - but then OpenOffice seems to completely disappear from my system :(
<LjL> grkblood13: and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<noiz> crdlb i am guessing it looks messy as hell ,somone told me once it does :d
<zxd> ActionParsnip, that xfce is beta
<pars> GeorgeA: es anyone have any ıdea how I could transfer the compatıbılıty settıng for Mınt 5 KDE lıve to my hard drıve ınstallatıon * It boots to tty and no further otherwıse and works perfectly ın lıve dısk mode
<zxd> ActionParsnip, what's the problem backporting myself from jaunty
<shad_> hello my ubuntu is detecting my usb drive could not able to mount it?
<Zedicus> When you right click on your gnome desktop it gives you options such as create folder/change desktop bg etc, how can i modify it to show only exactly what I want, for instance, if I only wanted it to show something like Open File Manager
<pars> Sorryö thank you
<Zedicus> .
<pars> I am new to thıs
<ActionParsnip> zxd: are you running jaunty?
<crdlb> noiz: looks good :/ it's even using AGP 8x, which is the fastest mode possible
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: yeah noticed that, looks good
<H3l1c0pt3r> when i right click my gnome desktop i get a menu with options such as change wallpaper and open in terminal and create new folder etc. I want to be able to modify that menu to display only what I want, and to link to folders/programs for instance it would say instead, open firefox or open file mgr...
<noiz> crdlb yeah but , when i open " hardware drivers" should there be any drivers there?
<shad_> crdlb, will u help me to dolve my usb problem
<noiz> crdlb but i am guessing maby it is because i am not using the latest wine?
<crdlb> noiz: no, hardware drivers is generally just for proprietary drivers
<crdlb> noiz: it might help, but it's not the real problem
<Daft_Punk> when i right click my gnome desktop i get a menu with options such as change wallpaper and open in terminal and create new folder etc. I want to be able to modify that menu to display only what I want, and to link to folders/programs for instance it would say instead, open firefox or open file mgr...
<noiz> crdlb ok ty, but what is the real problem?
<zxd> ActionParsnip, no
<crdlb> noiz: a not-very-fast video driver
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me connect to an AP with WPA?
<ActionParsnip> noiz: i gave you the link foe the wine repo, have a go see if thats nicer
<sysdoc> Zedicus, Here is a link that will help you http://www.ubuntugeek.com/switch-to-a-lightweight-filemanager.html
<Daft_Punk> oh you can see my typing?
<noiz> actionparsnip oh yeah ty
<Daft_Punk> it keeps saying for me to talk, i have to register
<noiz> actionparsnip do i need to reinstall my games onw ine after doing that?
<noiz> actionparsesnip and btw i think i am on 8.04 not 8.10
<ActionParsnip> no theyll be ok
<azlon> are there any free open source/multiplayer games for linux?
<DrGhoul_> how do I rescue a broken usb flash drive that is recognized by lsusb and in dmesg and /var/log/messages as sdi, but doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted (Error: Error opening /dev/sdi: No medium found).
<sysdoc>  Zedicus, Here is a link that will help you http://www.ubuntugeek.com/switch-to-a-lightweight-filemanager.html
<noiz> actionparsnip and il delete the old wine software source?
<azlon> not little games like what it comes with, but like red alert or Halflife or something
<Ramesses> noiz, it's hard to tell which version you are on, i know; i don't even know for sure if it's linux [the kernel]
<nnewbiee> when i startx from the command line the gui loads but the mouse is disabled!
<acicula> azlon: nexuiz is a well known one
<dnl> how to auto mount a windows partition everytime I reboot my ubuntu
<noiz> ramesses 8.04 ubuntu hardy
<Ramesses> noiz, nvm; sorry
<Awsoonn_> how do I set up a bluetooth headset?
<noiz> Actionparsesnip do you mean
<noiz> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt hardy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron"
<noiz> ???
<dayo> Ramesses: noiz:  lsb_release -d
<dayo> Ramesses: noiz:  lsb_release -a
<noiz> dayo yeah ty got it
<StR|Sangreal> a simple offtopic question - is there a simple solution equivalent to youtube downloader? (download inbuilt flash video and convert it to mp3) ?
<dayo> !ot | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Natovr1> hi.. I have an openoffice 3 problem o_O I installed it using a howto on the Ubuntu forums, and it worked :) but then I installed a few language packs (Af, De, and Fr, I think), then OpenOffice 3 seemed to totally disappear :( can anyone help me to get OpenOffice 3 back? using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit
<StR|Sangreal> sorry
<dnl> how to auto mount a windows partition everytime I reboot my ubuntu
<sysdoc> StR|Sangreal, Firefox has addins that will allow you to download the flash file
<Suikwan> Can anyone help me connect to an AP with WPA?
<Natovr1> hi.. I have an openoffice 3 problem o_O I installed it using a howto on the Ubuntu forums, and it worked :) but then I installed a few language packs (Af, De, and Fr, I think), then OpenOffice 3 seemed to totally disappear :( can anyone help me to get OpenOffice 3 back? using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit
<StR|Sangreal> i use opera and i would not like to convert to firefox, i need a standalone solution
<Suikwan> I am only able to connect when there is no security
<dennda> Any idea where handbrake stores temporary files?
<ActionParsnip> noiz: no just add the repo like the guide says then: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<sysdoc> Suikwan, See if this will help ya http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<Bacta> Is there a quick way to get two windows displaying side by side?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Suikwan
<ubottu> Suikwan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dennda> use a tiling window manaer, Bacta
<dennda> *manager
<noiz> actionparse i prefer to do it Administrator>update manager :P sorry bad windows habbits to use the icons :d
<ActionParsnip> noiz: slowwwww
<Suikwan> Thanks, I'll check these out ubottu/sysdoc
<ActionParsnip> noiz: copy and paste the line into terminal, slick and fast
<noiz> actionparsesnip i am upgrading
<noiz> actionparse 154 things to download -.-
<cwillu> noiz, nothing wrong with update manager, it's easier to work with than apt-get anyway (you can directly view changelogs, and decline particular updates that you know to cause issues)
<noiz> cwillu k ty
<ActionParsnip> noiz: this is why its slow too, your system is outdated
<noiz> actionparsesnip not really not that long :P
<noiz> actionparsesnip well maby yes :P
<ActionParsnip> noiz: you may want to also run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade too
<noiz> actionparsesnip uu k good
<alesan> hi, does ubuntu come with a gopher client?
<ActionParsnip> !gopher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gopher
<Seveas> alesan, stop reading xkcd :)
<ActionParsnip> !find gopher
<ubottu> Found: gopher, kio-gopher, pygopherd
<RoastedTiresX> Does anybody use FOG on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> alesan, and firefox can do gopher :)
<ActionParsnip> !info gopher
<ubottu> gopher (source: gopher): Distributed Hypertext Client, Gopher protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.13 (intrepid), package size 114 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ActionParsnip> alesan: sudo apt-get install gopher
<nathan> hello?
<alesan> Seveas, well it's more slashdot than xkcd
<ActionParsnip> !hi | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cube3D> hi:)
<alesan> ActionParsnip, do you know of a gopher site?
<Nano_ext3> Hey
<Guest13254> Identify natelee
<ActionParsnip> alesan: i only know the client exists, its not something i use
<Guest13254> IDENTIFY natelee
<alesan> Guest13254, /msg nickserv identify password
<ActionParsnip> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Seveas> alesan, look on wikipedia for gopher. It lists some sites
<alesan> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest13254: if you do that where there are no users we cant see your password if you mess up ;)
<ivanof> hi
<dstar> Is there any way to point apt to a PPA, but only for a certain subset of packages? I need to update pulseaudio to a newer version than intrepid has, because the version shipped with intrepid is broken.
<Cube3D> !hi | ivanof
<ubottu> ivanof: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cube3D> hehe
<ivanof> thanks
<ivanof> hi cube
<ivanof> ^^
<Cube3D> hi
<ActionParsnip> dstar: just add the pps repo to your sources.list file and install what you need from it
<xrandallx> hi i need help please with java im still trying to install it an i have googled and tried different things on the web and it installs but the firefox plugin will not work when i go to a site with java or to java.com it dont pick up please help
<gabriel> how can i get a nicely styled taskbar in gnome? I have applied some emerald themes, but they only change the windows, not the taskbar? :/
<ivanof> well... i have a big problem
<ivanof> cube
<dayo> !ask | ivanof
<ubottu> ivanof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cube3D> ivanof: ask question:)
<ActionParsnip> xrandallx: is your ubuntu 64bit or 32bit?
<xrandallx> 32
<xrandallx> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<ActionParsnip> xrandallx: then sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre ia32-sun-java6-bin
<Cube3D> ivanof: if you need me, I am on #ubuntu-es:)
<ivanof> my mouse, its lost , the first botton do nothing
<ivanof> wait cube
<xrandallx> ActionParsnip: ok done
<ivanof> i need help
<dual> Does the Logitech MX Revolution mouse work fine in Ubuntu?
<nathan_> agh!
<azlon> on my mouse I can press the wheel left or right. how can I make that the back and forward buttons?
<nathan_> identify faeyau
<xrandallx> ActionParsnip: now what do i do next?
<dstar> ActionParsnip: The problem is, there are a bunch of _other_ packages in that PPA, and I'd rather not grab them all, you know?
<ActionParsnip> xrandallx: sudo ln -s /usr/local/java/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<gabbah> how can i get a nicely styled taskbar in gnome? I have tried some emerald themes, but they only change the windows, not the taskbar? :/
<ActionParsnip> dstar: then just install the one you need then remove the repo
<nathan_> identify nathan_ faeyau
<|Kamen|> I'm looking for someone famiiar with ssh tunnels and vpn to help me get mine set up correctly. I am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN  and getting the error "cannot open device 0, administratively prohibited" when I attempt to open the tunnel
<xrandallx> ActionParsnip: ok done whats next
<nathan_> register faeyau nathanlee2@gmail.com
<dstar> ActionParsnip: Okay. I just wanted to check that there wasn't some way to limit it.
<nathan_> msg nickserv help
<ActionParsnip> xrandallx: java should run fine, close all firefoxes and rerun
<azlon> nathan_: dude, use /msg nickserv before those commands
<ActionParsnip> dstar: not sure
<kane77> how can I change ubuntu language?
<xrandallx> ActionParsnip: ok well i dont have java right now what do i need to type to install java
<|Kamen|> can anyone see me?
<ActionParsnip> xrandallx: those ommands will install java and link the plugin to you firefox plugins
<kane77> |Kamen|, yes we can see you
<|Kamen|> ok I'm getting spammed about nickserv every time I send something
<DizzyDoo> Hii, running Apache of Ubuntu Server, which has vsftpd to FTP to it. But when I do try to FTP in, I can view all the files, but can't add, modify or deleted files in the /var/www/ directory. Is this an Ubuntu problem or Apache problem? Any hints?
<nathanlee> identify nathanlee faeyau
<nathanlee> identify nathanlee faeyou
<ActionParsnip> xrandallx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Seveas> !identify | nathanlee
<ubottu> nathanlee: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<jjshoe> I just switched to ubuntu.. working on setting up bind/named. If I query on my server, everything responds fine, and fast. if I query from the outside world it takes FOREVER to get a response. Any thoughts what on the box would be slowing queries down?
<nathanlee> ah!
<nathanlee> now I'm registered
<Jachred> Is there a good FAQ to show howto share between a Ubuntu box and a Windows Box on the same internal network?  (I used to use windows file sharing before i converted my desktop)
<ActionParsnip> jjshoe: port forwarding maybe
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Jachred
<ubottu> Jachred: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jjshoe> ActionParsnip thoughts on how to check on it/
<ActionParsnip> jjshoe: well what port does the service use that you are connecting to
<RoastedTiresX> Does anybody use FOG on Ubuntu?
<jjshoe> ActionParsnip I don't follow. I'm using bind/named, that's dns, port 53.
<ActionParsnip> RoastedTiresX: whats FOG?
<gackt> hi all
<RoastedTiresX> Actionparsnip - It's an open source network cloning utility. Take Norton Ghost - costs + other neat features = FOG.
<Jachred> thank you
<ActionParsnip> jjshoe: ok so from pcs on lan, do they connect ok?
<jjshoe> ActionParsnip it's not network. A slackware machine as of yesterday had no speed issues.
<azlon> how can I take advantage of all the buttons on my mouse (nothing fancy, just basic back and forward buttons)
<ActionParsnip> !mouse | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jrib> azlon: imwheel or xbindkeys
<RoastedTiresX> Actionparsnip - I got it working on 3 test computers I have here from work... 1 Ubuntu FOG server and 2 clients... it works GREAT and is fast, even on Unicast (3.5gb image in 10 minutes on 100mbps line). But I made a change in my server which screwed it up an dnow no clients can connect and I'm tryiiiiing to find somebody else who uses FOG who might be able to help...
<Natovr1> I have an openoffice 3 problem o_O I installed it using a howto on the Ubuntu forums, and it worked :) but then I installed a few language packs (Af, De, and Fr, I think), then OpenOffice 3 seemed to totally disappear :( can anyone help me to get OpenOffice 3 back? using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<|Kamen|> anyone got a guide for doing ssh vpns that doesnt have errors in it? the one on help.ubuntu.com is either incomplete or incorrect.
<ActionParsnip> Natovr1: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<kazagistar> is there some program for Ubuntu that I can use to convert usb-hid signals to midi control signals?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, I know how to install it.. I'll look anyway to see if there is any info for my own problem
<ActionParsnip> Natovr1: are the binarys in /usr/bin
<jjshoe> ActionParsnip a bit of poking online seems to indicate that it uses ipv6, and tries to resolve dns using ipv6 before ipv4. Added ipv6 to my blacklist and trying again.
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, yes, it seems so
<ActionParsnip> Natovr1: what happens if you run them using full path from terminal?
<jjshoe> ActionParsnip does ubuntu use iptables by default?
<ActionParsnip> jjshoe: yes
<StR|Sangreal> hi. pls what SW should i preferably use for video/music format conversion?
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, but I think oowriter used to be there and it isn't -- I'll look
<TaG^> what is the lastest kernal?
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, it runs, but I'll show a screenshot of what comes up
<|Kamen|> is there another channel with more specific help on ssh?
<TaG^> what is the lastest kernal?
<unop> |Kamen|, #openssh
<idlerevolution> is ppa.launchpad down?
<|Kamen|> unop:thanks
<Eressolar> TaG^: http://kernel.org
<ActionParsnip> Natovr1: command is: office -writer %U
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> ooffice -writer %U
<tomtt> my out of the box ubuntu install has the ssl vulnerability. Are there instructions out there about what I have to do to update my libssl? Just an update/upgrade does not help. Do I need to add something to my sources.list?
<azlon> what is the cmd to search?
<jrib> tomtt: why doesn't just an update/upgrade help?
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, uploading screenshot for the command "openoffice"
<ActionParsnip> tomtt: i'd get updated and it will possibly fix it: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, with ooffice -writer, a loading screen appears and disappears almost immediately
<Natovr1> imagebin is taking so long :|
<WebGuest1> I have my home folder on a seperate ext4 partition. It was my hope to be able to access this from Windows 7, however I am unable to get this format working with Windows. I would like to change it to NTFS format. How easy would this be to do, if it just a matter of reformatting the partition, and will ubuntu recreate the folders. Or will I have to copy them manually, or something more complicated? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Natovr1: what does terminal say?
<Natovr1> nothing
<ActionParsnip> WebGuest1: copy the data off the partition, format, copy data back
<WebGuest1> ah fantastic. Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> WebGuest1: theres a driver that lets windows read ext2
<Natovr1> anyway, with "openoffice", the window to select the writer etc. appears, but all the options are greyed out
<WebGuest1> yeah, I have tried both drivers. However none work with windows 7
<ActionParsnip> WebGuest1: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<raffaele> ciao
<sparky_> hey quick ? for someone.  I'm running Ubuntu Server 8.04.2 and I ran a ping to one of my other computers on my network,  now i can't stop it.  I only ran "ping 192.168.1.30",  i'm running from the text interface.
<eighthr> how can i video capture in unbuntu to make a tutorial....???....
<WebGuest1> yeah, that's non functional under 7
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, anyway, with "openoffice", the window to select the writer etc. appears, but all the options are greyed out (sorry, forgot to highlight)
<|Kamen|> well the crickets in #openssh are pretty lively, so I'm still looking for help here if anyone can assist
<tdstrong> Is ppa.launchpad down?
<ActionParsnip> sparky_: ctrl + c
<elcMawr> hello. how can i determine why 8.10 is hanging on "configuring network interfaces" at boot please?
<S7UMPY> does anyone know any programs for ubuntu 8.10 that can convert avi. to dvd format?
<jjshoe> well turned ufw off and it's still slow as piss
<eighthr> S7UMPY, devede....
<sparky_> ActionParsnip: thx
<eighthr> S7UMPY, it's in add/remove....
<tomtt> never mind, i must have created the key before I had upgraded
<S7UMPY> eighthr: thanks
<Zeroyez> i can't figure out how to install grub, i use rescue mode of installer, then do grubinstall /dev/sdb and every time i boot it says "GRUB Loading stage1.5. GRUB loading, please wait... Error 17"
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Zeroyez
<ubottu> Zeroyez: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zeroyez> that is 100% unrelated
<Zeroyez> i did not install windows, i installed ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: it will elp you install grub and your question was at least regarding grub so 100% is a ridiculous figure to state at least
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: it tells you how to install and configure grub
<Natovr1> Zeroyez, found info about error 17 if it helps :) http://hertenberger.co.za/?p=808
<elcMawr> what would cause "configuring network interfaces" to hang at boot time? how do i find out?
<|Kamen|> doesnt grub need to be on the first drive that boots?
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: the fact that most people bork grub by installing NTLDR over the top is just a bit of extra info
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: try readingg the links instead of giving attitude
<Zeroyez> so i have to install windows boot loader instead of grub?
<Zeroyez> that makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> |Kamen|: it needs to be on the drive that the bios has selected to boot, or install it to a different disk ten change the bios
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: no
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, I take it you have no clue on my openoffice problem? :)
<Zeroyez> oh i need to install grub on first disk meh
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: its just an extra bit of info, if grub isnt working you need that guide to reinstate it properly
<n8tuserf> elcMawr-> wireless ?
<Zeroyez> all this time i've been doing grubinstall /dev/sdb when i was supposed to do /dev/sda
<|Kamen|> Zeroyez, grub is already isntalled, just change bios to boot off drive 2
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: yes, iif you read the link instead of all this you'd realise but you took one look at it and gave all this grief
<haytham-med> hi all, i resized ubuntu partition, after that the swap doesnot start automatically
<DreadKnight> woot! awesome live drawing stream (amsg sry :D ) http://www.ustream.tv/channel/art-of-kasia88
<Zeroyez> i can't change the bios to boot off drive 2, it's insyde bios and insyde are the worst bios people in the world
<|Kamen|> a bios that doesnt let you select boot device? yikes
<Zeroyez> it gives you a choice between cd boot, net boot, hard drive 1 boot, but no hard drive 2 :(
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: then you have to pander to your locked down bios
<RickZilla> For some reason, 3-D graphics are having a tough time working in ubuntu for me.  Apps like Google Earth and Second Life do just fine in Vista on this same machine, but don't work in ubuntu.  Where do I go to tweak this?
<Th3_KID> hey anyone why ubuntu wont mount any drives? SmartMedia MMC Sd or memory Stick
<kedare> hi :)
<|Kamen|> swap the drive cables. will be faster than installing grub and will not endanger your windows boot sectors
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<kedare> hi :)
<tdstrong> Can't connect to ppa.launchpad.net.  Anyone else having this trouble?
<WebGuest1> hmm, How can I unmount /home?
<RickZilla> ACtionParsnip:  Thanks...just do that from a terminal?
<Rods_Tiger> what is a good app in ubuntu for emulating a digital picture frame?
<ActionParsnip> WebGuest1: boot to recovery root console or live cd
<Daft_Punk> since when did we have to sign up with nickserv to talk in this channel?
<DreadKnight> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/art-of-kasia88
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: yes
<Zeroyez> bah, i don't have the screwdriver type to get the hard drive out of the laptop
<WebGuest1> ah thanks
<unop> tdstrong, it's a bit slow today - but it works
<KujiUn> /server irc.digibase.ca
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  I'll give it a shot.  Do I need sudo at the beginning?  Sorry for the newb questions, I'm still getting used to the command line in Linux
<KujiUn> ...
<tdstrong> unop, Thanks.  I've tried to do an 'apt-get update', and it's timed out for the last hour.
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: you dont need to open up, just install grub to the first drive and it will need to have the windows option adding if its not already populated for you
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: no, just: lspci | grep -i vga
<xyzyx93> hey
<vocx> Ubuntu 8.10, I have the Disk Mounter applet in my top panel. I have an Audio disk mounted. If I click on it and select "Play CD" the Disk Mounter applet quits and I can choose to reload it. Anybody can try this on their system? Perhaps it's a bug, or just my system.
<xyzyx93> hello
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: that will identify your video card in linux, you can websearch from there
<Th3_KID> whats up room
<xyzyx93> not much
<unop> tdstrong, you might have to wait a bit - the site might be under maintenance currently.
<RickZilla> Oh...so that doesn't solve the problem, just tells me what the video card is.
<ActionParsnip> vocx: didnt know you had to mount audio cds to play them
<xyzyx93> hlaskdjf'asjdf
<xyzyx93> asdf
<xyzyx93> asd
<xyzyx93> f
<xyzyx93> asd
<xyzyx93> f
<xyzyx93> asdf
<xyzyx93> fd
<xyzyx93> asd
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: well its info we do need
<dougiel> ban
<jrib> deop jrib
<vocx> ActionParsnip, they automount , so to speak, when you insert one.
<jsjones> Why does the user switcher applet keep disappearing from the top panel?
<ActionParsnip> vocx: unmount the cd then it should be playable
<Daft_Punk> since when did we have to sign up with nickserv to talk in this channel?
<jrib> Daft_Punk: you don't
<Rods_Tiger> does anyone recommend any particular app that will perform like a digital picture frame?
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Copy and paste in here?
<Daft_Punk> jrib: it says you have to register with nickserv to talk in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: its only one line so yes
<|Kamen|> if you have a digital audio cable going from the cd drive to a soundcard you shouldnt need to mount, right? the cd player should play the music without the Os needing to do anything? someone smack me if I'm wrong I'm just taking a leap of screwy logic
<RickZilla> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<vocx> ActionParsnip, mmm... what?  Please use the Mount Applet and see if you can reproduce what I'm talking about.
<kitche> jrib: yeah looks like you need to be registered now according to the /modes
<jrib> kitche: which one?
<Daft_Punk> jrib: apparently you dont get +e until you are registered and logged in
<TaG^> how come ai can't connect to my wireless network through my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: http://www.klabs.be/~fpiat/linux/debian/Etch_on_Thinkpad_T60/Etch_on_Thinkpad_T60.xorg.conf.txt
<jrib> Daft_Punk: right because +e means you are identified
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: search that for: Identifier	"Intel 945 Graphics Controller"
<TaG^> how come ai can't connect to my wireless network through my laptop? .. i enter the right passwd..
<DasEi> |Kamen|: does the drive wind up ? does a earphone get sound ?
<Daft_Punk> jrib: oh well it kept saying i had to register, everytime i typed something...
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: you need to run: gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> Daft_Punk: sometimes the bot will +R the channel if there some sort of attack.  That's not default though and it's not on now
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: and make the sections in nyour look like those sections
<Zedicus> test
<Zedicus> ok weird, dont know why it did that to me then
<Zedicus> i feel i signed up for no reason lol
<|Kamen|> DasEi: wasnt my problem, I dunno. was just throwing out a thought on someone elses trouble
<ActionParsnip> vocx: manually unmount the cd then try opening the raw device with your chosen media player
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Not sure what any of that means, but I'll see what I can do
<kolal> hi
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: you have a section for Identified "Configured Display Adapter"
<W473D> sup
<vocx> ActionParsnip, the CD plays fine, while is mounted, that's not the problem. What I mean, is the applet fails. It quits and then reloads. I'm just trying to figure out if it is a problem with the applet.
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: leave the identifier lines alone, just add the driver and option lines
<DasEi> |Kamen|: so no sure answer is possible: if the ide-cable is attached, it depends on the config on that machine , if ubu 'blocks' manual access, else it should work, but why would you do that ?
<ActionParsnip> vocx: see if you can run the app with debug options and read its log files when it crashes, you could also run:   dmesg | tail   when it dies to see if there are any clues there
<elcMawr> what would cause "configuring network interfaces" to hang at boot time?
<azlon> I installed imwheel, but I don't know what the button command is for pressing the mousewheel left or right... how can I find that?
<n8tuserf> elcMawr-> wireless ?
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: you are going to be wrestling that file until you get a good display, the intel drivers are all installed by default, yuor system just needs configuring to use them
<jrib> azlon: xev
<ActionParsnip> elcMawr: do you eventually get a boot?
<azlon> jrib: type xev in terminal?
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Do I still need to be looking on that .txt page you showed me?  There are several instances of the 945 card there
<gastly> hi guys, any way to improve the crappy fonts in Firefox? I have the M$ fonts installed and I also patched my freetype to use subpixel smoothing, still the FF fonts are crappy
<elcMawr> n8tuserf, i wondered about this, but nothing seems configured for wireless. ActionParsnip , yes it does eventually boot.
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: just the first one
<WalkTheLine> hey guys, new ubuntu user here. could use some help with installing programs if anyone has time
<W473D> Hey  any 0ne know my ubuntu wont mount any drives when i put them in... Drives such as MMC sd and Memery Stick
<ActionParsnip> elcMawr: one it boots, run    dmesg | less    and read through
<W473D> f
<ActionParsnip> W473D: do they show up in sudo fdisk -l   ?
<nikitis> Help!  my system won't boot, getting kernel panic.  The message before says "accessing corrupted shared library"  All i did was upgrade the RAM.
<elcMawr> i got dmesg; big delay when NET: stuff begins
<RoastedTiresX> Does anybody use FOG on Ubuntu?
<baz_> linux perms are based on owner, group and other... is the proper way to enforce perms for multiple specific users that may or may not belong to a group to make higher level groups?
<gastly> WalkTheLine, goto System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager, there select the packages you wish to install :)
<kitche__> W473D: is your card reader supported by Ubuntu?
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip: ok...I'm running the xorg command you showed me, and it's not doing anything...not that I can see anyway
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: the driver and BusID are what you need for the display adapter
<DasEi> nikitis: can you boot safe mode ?
<elcMawr> ActionParsnip, can i PM my dmesg to you?
<nikitis> DasEi, no...
<vocx> ActionParsnip, hey, that actually was useful. dmesg shows drivemount_appl segfaulting. But still, would like confirmation from someone else. Maybe it's due to my SATA DVD drive.
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: the Screen section is pretty much what you want except the identifier lines
<nikitis> DasEi, recovery gives that error
<WalkTheLine> Thanks gastly, trying that now
<azlon> jrib: xev doesn't recognize when I press the mouse wheel left or right
<ActionParsnip> elcMawr: its a MASSIVE mount of text, just read through, its the log of your system coming up
<DasEi> nikitis: try another kernel ?
<gastly> WalkTheLine, yw
<jrib> azlon: what version of ubuntu?
<nikitis> DasEi, hmm not yet
<elcMawr> ActionParsnip, i know... it doesnt tell me anything useful
<azlon> jrib: 8.10
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Sorry, but that xorg.conf command isn't doing anything
<jrib> azlon: what mouse?
<gabriel> I want to know how to install kde 4.2 in ubuntu 8.10 without losing gnome
<W473D> ActionParnship No they dont show up in sudo fdisk -l and kitche_ yes it is supported by ubuntu... I mean they have worked before and all of a sudden it stopped... any I dea
<ActionParsnip> elcMawr: read through, eventually you will see the network devices coming up with a large amount of time gap (left hand colomn)
<juanito> which package should i install if i want that kde desktop appears available in the session menu?
<WebGuest1> ActionParsnip, upon booting ubuntu it has tried to load this partition as ext4, and of course spewed a bunch of errors (as it is now an ntfs drive)
<gastly> gabriel, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gastly> type this in a terminal :)
<nikitis> DasEi, new kernel didn't work either
<DasEi> nikitis: else u could try to chroot in from a live-cd and run update/grade, maybe that fixes the faulty lib
<WebGuest1> what can I do to go about tellung ubuntu that it's now a ntfs partition
<azlon> jrib: Logitech 780 Bluetooth Mouse
<gabriel> and how do I switch from KDE to gnome, gastly?
<ActionParsnip> WebGuest1: then you need to edit /etc/fstab with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   to make it mount properly
<Zeroyez> alright, it turns out that installing grub on my first hard drive's MBR still gives me error 17 and i can't find anything in the GrubHowto page on how to fix it
<W473D> ActionParnship no they dont sho up in sudo fdisk -l
<juanito> ops sorry gabriel was asking the same question
<WebGuest1> sure, thanks very nuch
<tp> ver irc.debian.org
<nikitis> DasEi, what about fsck -f /dev/hda?
<juanito> sorry
<gastly> gabriel, in the login screen just select 'KDE' as your desktop environment
<elcMawr> ActionParsnip, that's exactly right. I've PM'd just 4 lines of dmesg, where it's screwing up...
<gabriel> Thanks, gastly
<gastly> yw :)
<W473D> kitche_ yes they have allways worked they just all of a sudden stopped
<ActionParsnip> gabriel: install kubuntu-desktop, log of, switch session to kde and log in
<jrib> azlon: well evdev should be default in 8.10, but maybe the problem is because it is bluetooth.  Did you find anything on the wiki or forums about the mouse?
<DreadKnight> omfg! O_O woot! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/art-of-kasia88
<ActionParsnip> elcMawr: ok now gp find out what those mean
<WalkTheLine> if I downloaded ipcop, should it appear in Package Manager?
<fearful> how do I add a keyboard shortcut to run an app like audacious?
<azlon> jrib: not about this mouse. I tried modifying some of the lines in the imwheel  config file with some suggestions from the wiki but no luck
<jrib> azlon: right, your first goal has to be to get the buttons recognized at all in xev
<gastly> WalkTheLine, well if you downloaded and installed it using the 'apt-get' command then it should
<gastly> otherwise it won't
<gabriel> ok, when I try to install KDE in ubuntu it says that it has unmet dependencies
<juanito> is this version of kde stable?
<lietzmk> Hello
<WalkTheLine> gastly, ah, havent tried that yet. I'll do that now. THanks again
<vocx> !shortcut | fearful
<ubottu> fearful: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<DasEi> WalkTheLine: no, it's a standalone "OS"
<SomePriest> Has anyone else noticed that VLC when playing DVDs has a LOT of [video] noise?  The picture quality of DivX files seems excellent, but DVDs are sub-par.
<fearful> vocx, thanks
<azlon> jrib: any suggestions on where I could start to get it to recognize?
<gastly> gabriel, hmm...it should say something to run 'apt-get -f install' or something, does it say that?
<Ricardo> tem alguem ai?
<DasEi> WalkTheLine: you run either on a seperate machine or as a vm
<jrib> azlon: I don't really know much about what happens if the mouse is bluetooth.  Check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if evdev is being used
<juanito> i i mean the 4.2 that gastly mentioned
<Noble> Problem: Installed Ubuntu onto a IDE drive, but wont boot.
<Zeroyez> need help getting rid of error 17 on grub, have 2 hard drives ubuntu installed on /dev/sdb1
<Ricardo> help please
<gabriel> it appears E:broken package
<DasEi> !ask | Ricardo
<ubottu> Ricardo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juanito> gastly i foud the package you said in synaptic
<juanito> found*
<BadRobot> Hi there, how can I install Ubuntu via Terminal
<BadRobot> ?
<gastly> gabriel, run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<gastly> without the quotes ;)
<gabriel> ok, thanks
<BadRobot> or or text mode form the LiveCd
<gastly> juanito, cool, install it :)
<juanito> yes gastly thanks  a lot
<DasEi> BadRobot: get the alternate installer, see also :
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gastly> yw juanito :)
<Natovr1> hi.. I have an openoffice 3 problem o_O I installed it using a howto on the Ubuntu forums, and it worked :) but then I installed a few language packs (Af, De, and Fr, I think), then OpenOffice 3 seemed to totally disappear :( can anyone help me to get OpenOffice 3 back? using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit. when I start "openoffice" in terminal, the window comes up to choose an application, but all the options are greyed out. when I
<Natovr1> start with "ooffice -writer" the orange loading screen comes up and disappears immediately. this only happened after installing a language pack
<BadRobot> I already have the liveCD i just need to install it via Terminal
<DasEi> Natovr1: reinstall it
<Natovr1> DasEi, ok :|
<WalkTheLine> how safe is Ubuntu w/o a firewall or AV?
<gastly> WalkTheLine, safer than Windows with a firewall and an AV ;)
<fearful> WalkTheLine, you don't need an av, a firewall is needed in my opinion
<Natovr1> WalkTheLine, IMO, very safe compared to Windows... not many viruses written for Ubuntu
<DasEi> Natovr1: use the --purge option to delete faulty config-diles, too
<DasEi> *files
<jrib> fearful: why do you need a firewall? :)
<fearful> !ufw | WalkTheLine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<WalkTheLine> haha good to hear because i dont have a firewall yet
<gabriel> Is there a graphical way to install KDE, cause in terminal it wont let me install it
<Natovr1> DasEi, --purge with which command?
<fearful> jrib, to block incoming connections :p
<Natovr1> apt?
<azlon> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m520df540
<fearful> jrib, to be honest I don't use a firewall now that my router has one so
<fearful> doesn't ubuntu come with ufw tho?
<RoastedTiresX> Does anybody use FOG on Ubuntu?
<juanito> yes but ufw comes disabled
<ActionParsnip> WalkTheLine: i run neither behind a router, just NEVER use root logon and yuo are very safe
<juanito> i installed gufw
<jrib> azlon: well it's not using evdev
<ActionParsnip> gabriel: sudo apt-get install kde-base
<azlon> hrmm
<fearful> juanito, I see, I might have enabled it tho sudo ufw enable
<DasEi> Natovr1: sudo apt-get remove --purge <openofficepaket>
<ActionParsnip> gabriel: or more easily: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Natovr1> ok
<azlon> jrib: should I install evdev or something?
<tp> Is there a way to force Xorg to work at 16 bit color depth?
<juanito> i'm not good with terminals yet
<gastly> gabriel, goto Application->Add/Remove. there type 'KDE 4' in the search box and just check the box in front of 'KDE 4' and click 'Apply Changes'
<juanito> so i used gufw to enable it;)
<ActionParsnip> tp: set depth in xorg.conf
<jrib> azlon: nope, first is to see if you can use it with your mouse at all and find out why it isn't being used (X tries)
<juanito> fearful you can also try firestarter
<fearful> juanito, I see well now you know ufw enable or disable works fine
<Natovr1> DasEi, Package openoffice.org is not installed, so not removed
<fearful> juanito, I'm good WalkTheLine was asking :p
<TaG^> how do i install the new kernal?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: dpkg -l | grep office
<juanito> fearful i'm sure yo know more about firewalls than i do:))
<tp> ActionParsnip, xorg.conf now looks like a very small file without any important config. Sounds like xorg configure itself without xorg.conf. What can I do? Which lines can I put there?
<ActionParsnip> TaG^: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will install any updates for kernel
<Natovr1> ActionParsnip, think that one was for me
<Natovr1> thanks
 * DreadKnight awesome live drawing http://tinyurl.com/kathy88
<nikitis> DasEi, Now i can't even boot a live cd
<ActionParsnip> tp: heres mine: http://pastebin.com/f70d538fa
<juanito> fearful, i also wanted an antivirus but they told me not to install one
<ActionParsnip> tp: look in my screen section (I use 24bit colour)
<DasEi> nikitis: use the check-ram option ? bad settings in bios ?
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | juanito
<nikitis> in bios?
<ubottu> juanito: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<fearful> juanito, you don't need it at all, but there is a avg version for unix
<nikitis> DasEi, i mean in kernel options?
<TaG^> ActionParsnip I want only 2.6.28 only
<ActionParsnip> juanito: its not really needed unless you are running a mail server or wil have windows clients accessing your file shares
<DasEi> nikitis: ram's timings are set there, are the rams identic in type/facturer ?
<ActionParsnip> TaG^: thats a jaunty kernel
<rubendodge> Okay who do I talk to about a ubuntu bug?
<tp> ActionParsnip, thank you so much!
<juanito> yes that's what i wanted it for
<rubendodge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096602
<DreadKnight> hello
<ActionParsnip> tp: np man, after you update the file, restart x
<juanito> just to protect my friends
<rubendodge> IDENTIFY
<fearful> juanito, than yea try the avg version http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl
<juanito> but they should use one in their windows
<juanito> ;PPP
<tp> ActionParsnip, right!
<fearful> juanito, agreed
<rubendodge> someone pls help me :P
<ActionParsnip> juanito: you can install it its just not hugely needed at all, you will be protecting windows users from mweach other if they upload virus'd files
<TaG^> ActionParsnip say I want only 2.6.28.7?
<juanito> yes
<juanito> my question now is......firestarter or ufw?
<rubendodge> REGISTER
<nikitis> DasEi, not sure what you mean
<rubendodge> REGISTER rubendodge
<fearful> juanito, ufw comes installed on ubuntu I wuold stay with ufw
<kitche> juanito: doesnt matter sicne they are not firewalls really they are just frontends
<Dr_Willis> rubendodge,  you should be doing a /msg nickserv  befor those commands...
<DasEi> nikitis: are the rams identic in type/facturer ?
<ActionParsnip> rubendodge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Ubuntu%208.04%20and%20Ubuntu%208.10
<racecar56> how do i make ubuntu modprobe floppy on startup?
<ActionParsnip> juanito: whichever you can configure easiest, try both
<DasEi> racecar : ad it to fstab
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: add the module you probe to /etc/modules
<juanito> ok thanks a lot for your information it has been very valuable
<chazco> Hi... how can I mount an FTP/SFTP location in Ubuntu without Nautilus gvfs? Nautilus doesnt open the correct directory and is very slow for the connection, whereas gftp works fine (but not as a mounted location)...
<rubendodge> okay dude I have already tried that and my device is supported i already checked
<rubendodge> IDENTIFY
<nikitis> DasEi, do you mean are the ram chips made by the same manufacturer and are the same?
<DasEi> nikitis: yes
<nikitis> yes, they are supposed to be 2x2gb sticks
<ActionParsnip> rubendodge: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<nikitis> they look the same and both came in the same package
<DasEi> nikitis: same type /manufacturer ?
<nikitis> the bios only reads it as 3056 MB's though
<nikitis> yes
<juanito> if i want that gnome takes control of the log in screen i should leave gdm when installing kde 4.2?
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: you may need a bios upgrade
<DasEi> nikitis: running 32 bit OS ?
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Btw, a while ago I was asking about wpa-enterprise connection issues... found a workround - using wicd works :)
<nikitis> DasEi, yes
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, possible
<rubendodge> hey dude I already tried the apt get install method
<ActionParsnip> juanito: you can use gdm to start kde
<rubendodge> i think Ihave a conflict of drivers or something with the nvidia drivers installed
<DasEi> nikitis: that will be the problem then, as it maximal supports 4 g total, including graphics and other mem..
<juanito> ok and that installation of kubuntu desktop is asking me for another password and all that
<nikitis> DasEi, so will it not work with it then?
<rubendodge> I have working linux suse nvidia drivers but ubuntu doesnt seem to want to work
<DasEi> nikitis: if your cpu is capable, use 64 bit; there ways to extend ubu32, but I'm not the specialist for that
<nikitis> DasEi, there's only two memory slots
<TaG^> why do I get this msg E: Could't find package Build esstenial?
<racecar56> is there a way to make intrepid's boot screen act like dapper's? i want it to have more verbosity
<night> hi @ all, i have a problem with my volume control buttons.... when press them there is a splash-screen where the voice is changing, but it doesn't.... any1 know how to make the controls work?
<juanito> buld-essentials
<DasEi> !memory | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<juanito> ops build-essentials
<acicula> racecar56: err like all the text flying by? hitting escape or alt-f1 should do the trick
<phobiac> racecar56: Is the silent option on?
<racecar56> idk
<DasEi> nikitis: cpu is 64 bit-able ?
<maxbaldwin> Hey.
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu.it
<joyce> i upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and got a black screen upon login.  i see it's a common problem.  any suggestion on how to fix this? i want 8.10.  thanks
<night> ah^^
<phobiac> racecar56: Check your menu.lst. The silent option might be on, if it is try just taking it out.
<TaG^> why do I get this msg E: Could't find package Build esstenial?
<zeitsofa> juanito: in /etc/X11/default-display-manager you can take your choice.
<juanito> ok
<DasEi> joyce: try to boot into recovery-mode,  run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> TaG^: it's build-essential.  Just spell it right, and you'll be fine.
<kitche> TaG^: probably beause it's build-essential
<ActionParsnip> TaG^: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rubendodge> anyone got any clue on what could cause my nvidia installs to lead to a black screen and then to console every time
<ActionParsnip> TaG^: packages dont have caps or spaces in their names
<joyce> DasEi, sorry if i ask you exactly what to do, as i don't want to screw up.
<gartral> alrighty, im havin a wonderful day... how do i add a mount point to fstab? (mounted ISO, I would like to make a "ISO ROM" so i don't need to sudo mount isos...)
<maxbaldwin> I've been having problems with burning ubuntu 8.10 cd's. This is the k3b output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/131692/   I'm concerned with line 13 or whatever. where it says wodim: operation not permitted. Does this look like normal output? or should I burn again?
<joyce> so download 8.10, when it reboots, how do i get into recovery-mode? this is for DasEi
<azlon> what is the command for copy?
<azlon> cc?
<maxbaldwin> azlon: cp
<DasEi> azlon: cp, see man cp
<dan-ubuntu> woot captain picard
<tritium> TaG^: note that you can use tab-completion with apt-get.
<TaG^> ActionParsnip i did type that... and a got a error msg
<phobiac> rubendodge: On my computer that has an nvidia card, there's a splash-screen type thing with the nvidia logo that shows up before the login window. An error in that?
<vocx> joyce, what's your graphic card? Sounds like an issue Unichrome cards were having, but might affect others
<juanito> zeitsofa thanks
<ActionParsnip> TaG^: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zeitsofa> juanito: np - you're welcome
<racecar56> phobiac where is the silent thingy, i have /boot/grub/menu.lst open
<TaG^> sorry i am a newbie
<gartral> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<night> guys, can u help me with gettin' the voise control buttons of my notebook work? (sony vaio)
<rubendodge> no i dont even see the logo on it it just crashes the x server
<night> voice*
<DreadKnight> don't click this link please http://tinyurl.com/kathy88   thanks ;)
<DasEi> joyce: very early, when grub is loading, press esc > recoverymode to get to a cmd-line, then enter the above
<Krstnsn> has anyone had issues with wireless networks since the most recent network manager update?
<rubendodge> before i can actually see any of the graphical stuff
<DasEi> !ot > DreadKnight
<ubottu> DreadKnight, please see my private message
<TaG^> ok.. the update wrks now..
<tritium> None of that, DreadKnight.
<joyce> DasEi, i read somewhere  i should disable compiz, but what you said should work instead?
<phobiac> racecar56: It'd be at the end of the kernel entry
<joyce> thanks so much
<panfist> does the command lspci show you what drivers are installed or just what hardware is detected. i see a device in lspci but i don't think it's working right
<racecar56> phobiac i see 'quiet' at some, is that it?
<vocx> tritium, it's some sort of bot, that message has been posted several times. ban I say.
<phobiac> racecar56: That's probably it
<juanito> can i run the applications that were installed with kubuntu desktop here in ubuntu?will they work fine?
<tritium> Thanks, vocx
<rubendodge> the only way i manage to see the GUI again is to remove the nvidia driver completly and rely on ubuntus drivers
<ActionParsnip> panfist: no, it just lists all devices attatched to the pci bus
<DasEi> joyce: you canesxperiment when your graphics work and drivers correctly installed
<rubendodge> but they only have 2d support
<phobiac> racecar56: You might try removing the "splash" entry as well.
<joyce> DasEi, just afraid because it takes SO long to install and this is my third time
<joyce> ok thank you
<panfist> actionparsnip how can i see what drivers are installed
<rubendodge> so it very slow on games if not just not being able to play them at all
<racecar56> phobiac ok, im gonna reboot now and see
<ActionParsnip> panfist: sudo lshw
<gartral> is it even possible to make a virtual CD rom (aka ISO ROM) in ubuntu?
<DasEi> joyce: write down the above cmd, try it, reboot (sudo reboot)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: do you mean make an iso from file in a folder?
<joyce> ok
<joyce> bbl
<night> help me with my voice control buttons plz..... any1
<DasEi> !iso | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: no, i want fstab unmount access to a sudo mounted ISO
<gartral> i used sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/gareth/Games/_DISK1.iso /home/gareth/Games/_DISK1 to mount, and i want to unmount it without having to sudo again
<ActionParsnip> gartral: then run: sudo umount /mount/point
<juanito> can i run the applications that were installed with kubuntu desktop here in ubuntu?will they work fine? sorry if i put this again but is a doubt i have
<gartral> ActionParsnip: *without* having to sudo, again
<ActionParsnip> gartral: you need sudo to mount and umount
<nikitis> DasEi, i believe it is 64 bit
<gartral> iv'e 30 isos here, i want to hot swap them like i do CDs
<gartral> well... the archive mounter dosn't need sudo, and it adds it's mount point  to fstab :|
<panfist> lshw says that I have *-network UNCLAIMED description: Ethernet controller product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter...it's not available in ifconfig
<DasEi> nikitis: so easiest way will be reinstalling 64bit; to save your files/pakets, dissemble the one 2gig
<rubendodge> lol i bet i am really boggling your guys brain right now because I myself have spent 2 months attempting to fix this problem aswell
<rubendodge> lol anymore ideas are welcome
<joanki123> i'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 and when i go to update manager, that option is not there.  it was there yesterday... can anyone tell me where to find it?
<DasEi> !cloning |nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> panfist: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<gartral> ActionParsnip:  well... the archive mounter dosn't need sudo, and it adds it's mount point  to fstab :|
<DasEi> nikitis: but keep in mind that paketnames differ 32/64 bit
<joanki123> nm it's there now
<joanki123> weird
<gartral> ActionParsnip: the drawback there is that its SLOW
<juanito> i know i must be patient in here, so i'm starting to think that my question was a very stupid one since nobody answered it
<Solidol> Всем привет
<panfist> thanks
<kitche> gartral: actually it does need sudo unless you run archieve mounter as root
<nikitis> DasEi, if that's the case, i have /home backed up on a separate partition.
<DasEi> !rus|Solidol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rus
<racecar56> phobiac thats exactly what i wanted :D
<whileimhere> What is 8.10's codename?
<dan-ubuntu> hey everyone, any ideas how i can get compiz working on both my laptop screen and external? atm, two screens only work with basic/no effects
<gartral> kitcha ive never had to enter my password to mount an archive... ever
<racecar56> intrepid ibex
<DasEi> !ru|Solidol
<racecar56> whileimhere intrepid ibex
<ubottu> Solidol: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<phobiac> racecar56: Good
<ActionParsnip> gartral: its an extra word, hardly a defecit for te huge securitty it gives
<whileimhere> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi> nikitis: nice for you
<merav_> _> Hey, how do I enable Hebrew on my Xubuntu 8.10 installation?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: what are you talking about? i just want a smegging virtual rom so i dont have too enter a 128 bit phrase every 5 minutes
<bosco_>  never heard of this { Suhosin-Patch Server } does that have something to do with php securing it what exaclty does it do???
<ActionParsnip> gartral: then extend the timeout for sudo expiration
<whileimhere> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nikitis> DasEi, so would a 64-bit os fix my memory issue?
<gpm> hi all. i can't seem to find the device for my CD drives. they show up in dmesg, but not with the device name. any clues?
<DasEi> nikitis: most likely, and use the memtest from the live to check if ram isn't faulty, go to the homep. of your mobo-fact.  and lookup supported ram
<DasEi> (ammount)
<night> @ all: can some1 say me how to change my volume control buttons so that they rly turn up and down the volume?
<gpm> night: the ones you want to mess with, i think, are master and pcm
<racecar56> gpm i agree
<DasEi> nikitis: you can d/l with using 2 gig, and then check the 64 live
<Guest4411> WTF????
<night> gpm: ?
<tritium> Guest4411: easy there
<gpm> night: when you open volume control there should be a playback tab with sliders for master and pcm, those are the ones you want to turn up
<DasEi> !alsa | night
<ubottu> night: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rincewind_> gpm, I think he wants to get special keys to work
<Guest4411> Hi all
<gpm> rincewind_: oh
<zxd> how can i get source packages for jaunty to backport to interpid
<night> gpm: right, but with the control buttons on my keyboard, but when i press them nothing happens.....
<vocx> gpm, what do you mean device name?
<zxd> just add deb-src
<gpm> vocx: /dev/hdc, for example. it's ok. i found out myself.
<rincewind_> night, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010
<svetylk0> hello :-) I'am trying to use spamassassin plugin with Claws email client. SpamAssasin works well, spamd is running, also when i try spamc from command line it works. But when Claws receives a new message,it pop ups an error like "spamd is not running or not accessible", anyone has idea how to fix this? :-)
<night> rincewind_, thx
<haitam> hi all
<haitam> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Zupp> OMG CHECK THIS OUT http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/
<DizzyDoo> Are there anyways to graph the temperature from lm-sensors?
<nikitis> DasEi, yeah msi says maximum of 2gb's ;(
<sebsebseb> !jaunty | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kc8pxy> mebbe I'm just not goggling right,  but I'm trying to setup an approx server, and  I'm trying find more documentation.  i'm not finding much.   where should i look?
<DasEi> nikitis: want to giveaway ?
<Natovr1> DasEi, works alright now :) thanks
<gnuyen> does anyone run ubuntu on a macbook 4.1?  I can't get the isight firmware extracted from the file
<nikitis> DasEi, heh, not really.  So the 64 bit option won't work?
<gnuyen> so if anyone has isight.fw that would be awesome
<nikitis> DasEi, there are no bios updates either
<hardcampa> Someone tell me why Gnome have the sort arrow inverted... is there a point at all in this
<DasEi> Natovr1:  you still will have to install the prop driver for full convience, but google has a lot as :
<DasEi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Natovr1> DasEi, prop driver?
<Natovr1> I'm the guy who had the openoffice problem, in case you forgot :)
<quibbler> kc8pxy: http://wiki.flexion.org/ApproxServer.html or http://man.cx/approx
<DasEi> Natovr1: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<Natovr1> o_o
<zxd> jaunty have security updates?
<DasEi> Natovr1: yes, I messed up, sry
<zxd> it's supposed to be unstable ? unstables have security updates?
<zxd> in ubuntu ?
<Natovr1> DasEi, no problem
<DasEi> nikitis: if your mobo doesn't support more, then 64 is no way, too
<TaG^> ActionParsnip .. after i got the update ... i did a uname -r it's still on the old kernal?
<bpmarkham1> zxd: you might want to join #ubuntu+1 for that question
<DasEi> nikitis: you might look for a bios update, though
<skierKyle> Hi, so im trying to remote connect into a windows server 2k3 on my local network, does anybody have a program they would suggest ?
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<piratepenguin> huuuh gnome-terminal in ubuntu 8.10 doesnt do real transparency with compiz on ??
<quibbler> kc8pxy: http://www.debian-doc.org/man/8/a/approx.html
<weatherkid> Ok, I got a question. I know my I.P. I need Apache2 to broadcast on it. What should I do?
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to reinstalkl grub to the mbr of my first hard drive, the root partition is the first partition, would that mean my command should look like (hd0,0) or (hd0,1) ?
<piratepenguin> oh i got it
<weatherkid> Can someone tell how to get apache to broadcast on a certian IP
<WalkTheLine> ok, after I download a program, such as Ipcop or wireshark, where do I go to download it?
<Bodsda> WalkTheLine, after you download it, where do you download it> that does not make sense
<WalkTheLine> i mean to install it, sorry
<Bodsda> WalkTheLine, did you download the .deb, the source or from the repos?
<WalkTheLine> I just went to ipcop's website. downloaded an archive file. then extracted it to my document folder. now i am not sure how to install it
<wal3> hello. I tried to change the mount options of my usb stick. so I did a right-click -> prop -> drive and edited it. now the usb stick isnt mountable anymore, how can I undo it?
<DasEi> !grub | bodsda
<ubottu> bodsda: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi> first link
<acr0nym> hello
<Bodsda> WalkTheLine, you need to make sure you have the package build-essential installed >> sudo apt-get install build-essential >> Then cd into the extracted directory >> cd /path/to/directory >> Then run these commands >> ./configure >> make >> sudo make install
<acr0nym> need a bit of quick help
<acr0nym> anyone around?
<acr0nym> just installed ubuntu with netinstall...everything went fine
<acr0nym> so it went to reboot
<treborky> quit
<acr0nym> but then it said can't find any os
<DasEi> !compile | WalkTheLine
<ubottu> WalkTheLine: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Bodsda> DasEi, been there, thats why im asking, grub returns (hd0,0) sometimes and other times it returns nothing
<vocx> Bodsda, I think that would be (hd0)  MBR first disk,       (hd1) MBR second disk, etc.
<acr0nym> so I guess it has something to do with the bootloader
<eseven73> !enter | acr0nym
<ubottu> acr0nym: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<acr0nym> oki
<Bodsda> vocx, yeah, but would the first partition of the first disk be (hd0,0)?
<acr0nym> need help restoring the grub/mbr/bootloader. Ubuntu won't start up after a fresh install
<Bodsda> !grub | acr0nym
<ubottu> acr0nym: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vocx> Bodsda, you usually install the bootloader to the MBR not a partition
<DrGhoul_> how do I rescue a broken usb flash drive that is recognized by lsusb and in dmesg and /var/log/messages as sdi, but doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted (Error: Error opening /dev/sdi: No medium found).
<DasEi> Bodsda: hd(0,0) is like /dev/sda1
<Bodsda> vocx, yeah, ok cheers
<Bodsda> DasEi, ok cool, thanks
<oakmac1> Does anyone have experience setting resolution on TVs that overscan the image via HDMI?
<DasEi> Bodsa:also you might google super-grub-disk
<Wanderer> geeze, the mirrors are slow today
<jjshoe> hrmph. darn courier doesn't want to display my mail...
<enzotib> hi, how can I determine through command line if a package is a candidate to be autoremoved
<Wanderer> taking forever just to do a stock-apt-get upate
<Bodsda> DasEi, that thing never seemed to help, but thanks anyway
<weatherkid> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Wanderer> I need to find some real high speed mirrors
<jrib> Wanderer: system -> preferences -> Software Sources  has a tool that finds you the closest mirror
<DrGhoul_> how do I rescue a broken usb flash drive that is recognized by lsusb and in dmesg and /var/log/messages as sdi, but doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted (Error: Error opening /dev/sdi: No medium found).
<xiw> hello darlings.
<Wanderer> let me see if I can log in
<treborky> Hi all, I have a Dell Latitude D410 and the screen brightness randomly dims all the way down. I'm running 8.10... any ideas ?
<DasEi> Bodsa:I experienced much help with SGD, especially on multiboot
<vocx> Bodsda, you should use "grub-install" instead of the plain grub prompt. Something like "grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/"
<Bodsda> vocx, hm, il look into it thanks, gotta boot into live cd now :)
<g0nad> treborky: can you get it brighter by using the dell function keys?
<oakmac1> Does anyone have experience setting resolution on TVs that overscan the image via HDMI?
<TaG^> how do i upgrade my kernal?
<treborky> @ g0nad: yes... but it will dim down again after about a minute.
<oakmac1> Does anyone have experience setting resolution on TVs that overscan the image via HDMI?
<g0nad> treborky: hmmmm, i dunno
<vocx> TaG^, write this then times "kernel"  not "kernal"    then, You cannot update your kernel, unless you update the entire distro to the next release. Well, you can but that is for more advanced users.
<jrib> treborky: my laptop dims when I'm on the train and the power cuts, so maybe it's related to whatever program is responsible for that (I never took the time to find out)
<raven> hi everyone
<Sarvatt> anyone have any tips on lowering the number of wakeups from idle per second on synaptics touchpads? it shoots up around 700/second when I use it and I've run out of things to google to try to fix it. would a higher or lower hz setting in the kernel help? tried a bunch of module options but didnt have any luck
<DasEi> Sarvatt: have a look in man nice
<TaG^> vocx so how do I get to 2.6.28?
<treborky> jrib: ya it think it's a problem with gnome power manager... the OSD doesn't come up when I press the brightness up down buttons either...
<vocx> TaG^, you update to Ubuntu 9.04 when it becomes available
<DrGhoul_> how do I rescue a broken usb flash drive that is recognized by lsusb and in dmesg and /var/log/messages as sdi, but doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted (Error: Error opening /dev/sdi: No medium found)
<jrib> treborky: does it happen if you start a desktop other than gnome?
<TaG^> I did this sudo apt-get update?
<Royall> Where is the general hardware support chatroom?
<Sarvatt> thank you DasEi, they're hardware interrupts though
<jrib> Royall: ##hardware ?
<raven> sometimes applications suddenly close (no crash report, no cpu-hang, nothing) is that a known problem and is there any solution for that yet?
<Royall> thanks
<vocx> TaG^, that is not enough. You need to wait till April, then it will be available and you will be able to upgrade your distribution and kernel.
<jrib> raven: the same applications?
<DasEi> DrGhoul_: bad sign, if not in sudo fdisk -l , looks bad - more broken then faulty, can you mount sdi1 manaullay ?
<treborky> jrib: yes I was originally on xfce but changed to gnome... both use the gnome power manager though.
<DasEi> Sarvatt: oh right, touchpad
<Baversjo> Hey guys what is the easiest way to get Grub into MBR if I first installed ubuntu then windows over it? (windows is on MBR). Can I use the ubuntu installation CD?
<jrib> treborky: I'd test something without gnome-power-manager just to trouble, or just kill it I guess and see what happens
<DrGhoul_> DasEi: nope can't mount it, so it's probably bricked
<DasEi> !grub | Baversjo
<henu> hello. is it really a good idea, that any user can edit any files on the ubuntu system if X fails to start? at least i can do this in my intrepid machine.
<ubottu> Baversjo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<afflux> hi. My mainboard broke down, so I need a new one. Any bad experiences with a nForce 520 chipset?
<DasEi> DrGhoul_:tied on another machine ?
<DasEi> tried*
<Zeroyez> how does random exist? don't random number generators get numbers from a seed? isn't the seed random? how is the seed created if it's random?
<_Whipper> DrGhoul_: Gparted
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb>  
<treborky> jrib: good idea... I'll kill gnome power manager and see does the problem disappear then. At least then I'd have some idea where the problem lies... thanks jrib
<DrGhoul_> DasEi: same thing on all my linux boxes, I don't have windows
<azlon> jrib: ok, I have the buttons for the left and right mouse wheel recognized now, but I can't figure out how to get them configured in imwheel
<genii> Zeroyez: man rand
<raven> jrib no - no single app but any(/every) - sporadically it closes without saving-request too. i did not get any association for any reason that causes that
<DrGhoul_> _Whipper: It doesn't show up in GParted
<raven> -that + yet
<jrib> raven: do a memtest
<DasEi> DrGhoul_:prbly broken then
<jrib> azlon: out of curiousity, what did you have to do?
<henu> hmm.. imho it is not a good idea to give root access to all files to anonymous users, but if ubuntu thinks it is good, then so be it :S
<DrGhoul_> DasEi: Thanks, I wanted to be sure
<jrib> henu: erm, what?
<_Whipper> DrGhoul_: open it and do some heat-treatment :)
<henu> jrib: my x fails to start and i view log files of x.. i haven't given my password.. however i am able to write to ANY directory in my system
<DasEi> DrGhoul_:what gives a sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdi1 ?
<henu> jrib: and i'm currently running intrepid
<azlon> jrib: I had to get the information for the mouse using cat /proc/bus/input/devices then update my xorg.conf accordingly
<nikitis> DasEi, yeah it works great with 1 stick ;(
<jrib> henu: you went into recovery mode?
<nikitis> 2gb's
<vocx> henu, that means you are in single user mode, that is root.
<raven> jrib i forgot about doing that again, sry - how?
<jrib> azlon: ok.  Well you've got the button numbers with xev?
<DasEi> nikitis: so google for a possible bios update for your board
<jrib> raven: reboot and from the grub menu, choose "memtest"
<azlon> jrib: yeah, 6 and 7
<henu> yeah, but isn't it a little bit bad idea that i could do any modifications to system? what if x files when some hostile person is using machine?
<DrGhoul_> DasEi: /dev/sdi1: No such file or directory
<raven> right - ok
<DrGhoul_> DasEi: So I guess the partition table is gone
<raven> jrib but that's no public problem?
<jrib> azlon: erm I use xbindkeys, but have you been through the docs at imwheel's site?  I remember there being some examples in the README or man page.  poke me if they aren't helpful
<vocx> henu, it's not clear your problem. If X fails, you may logout, then login back in, but you seem to imply that it will always run in single user mode.
<jrib> raven: public problem?
<raven> known?
<raven> a problem some people have?
<jrib> raven: I'm asking you to test your memory.  No, programs randomly crashing isn't normal
<henu> vocx: i meant a situation when x fails to open itself during boot
<jrib> henu: anyone with physical access can do whatever they want anyway.  That's why you can enter recovery mode without a password
<raven> ok i'll try
<Flannel> henu: Even when X fails during boot, you don't get dropped to a root prompt.  Yes, you get dropped to a prompt, but it's just a regular prompt.
<raven> i'll come here again after that
<raven> thanks
<henu> Flannel: but i can change root password right? just edit it with that gedit thing? and then log with root password
<Flannel> henu: No.
<simplexio> raven: define cras, if you start application from console and dies and says segmentation fault, then best quess is bad hw
<henu> Flannel: why not?
<azlon> jrib: I looked at the man and played around with some examples, but im not sure I filly understand how their config file is setup... looks like they use keywords instead of button numbers like this: None,Left,Alt_L|Left
<Flannel> henu: You'll need sudo in order to modify the root password.
<vocx> henu, well, I haven't been in that situation ever.   X, simply doesn't fail. Unless you are messing with drivers and stuff. Once it's setup, it always works.
<jjshoe> I'm not running postfix chrooted. but I'm still getting: "warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Permission denied" anyone have thoughts on what else to check?
<raven> right
<raven> i'll try
<henu> Flannel: no, i think i can modify ANY files on the system with that gedit
<Flannel> henu: No, you can't.
<Flannel> henu: Well, with sudo you can, but a malicious user won't have access to sudo.
<simplexio> henu: if system is in default configuration, you dont. have use sudo
<Gorlist> Good evening - is their a way I can reset all of my Ubuntu audio setup/configs? For somereason all I hear is static. It was working fine. Skype audio still works, just nothing else
<vocx> henu, as everybody is explaining to you, you need to provide more info on the specific description of what you see now as a security description
<azlon> jrib: I think I am going to uninstall imwheel and give xbindkeys a shot
<jrib> azlon: looks like MODIFIER, BUTTON, ACTION
<itsme> server irc.epiknet.org
<vocx> jrib, can I ask you something? If xev doesn't detect a certain button then there's no way to make it work? If xev detects it, then there's still hope?
<CokeNCode> anyone familiar with pork ?
<CokeNCode> it seems to suck a bit, but it comes up when you do an apt-cache search bitchx
<_CommandeR_> hello, i got some problems with Ubuntu and my Intel Graphic card would anyone like to help me ?
<jrib> vocx: not really, but in general if xev doesn't detect a button then you need to make it detect (probably by making sure evdev gets used).  If xev detects it ok, then you should be able to configure actions for it using xbindkeys or imwheel.  I've seen other solutions too though
<henu> Flannel: i just rebooted my machine and wrote to /etc/fstab.. and i never logged in and i never gave any password during this session
<Flannel> CokeNCode: Try centerim if you're looking for a ncurses messenger (or finch, which uses libpurple)
<Flannel> henu: Did you select the recovery console when you were booting?
<Zeroyez> what is the difference between linux-image-2.6.28-9-generic and linux-image-2.6.28-9-server?
<wal3> hello. I tried to change the mount options of my usb stick. so I did a right-click -> prop -> drive and edited it. now the usb stick isnt mountable anymore, how can I undo it?
<The_Joe_> Are there any audio settings for JRE 6 on Ubuntu? I can't seem to get sound in Java applets (namely games)
<CokeNCode> hmmm, finch sounds promising ... thanks. Flannel, what do you think of pork ?
<henu> Flannel: x failed and informed about that.. then i chose "troubleshoot error" from that graphical mode with low resolution.. and from there i chose "view log files"
<The_Joe_> If it helps my audio driver is HDA-intel on PulseAudio
<henu> Flannel: and that opened a gedit session with root access to files
<henu> Flannel: and i think that is not good thing
<Flannel> henu: File a bug, since if that's true then I agree.
<Flannel> CokeNCode: I've never used it.
<vocx> jrib, I used to configure a few buttons with xmodmap, but I guess xbindkeys provides a higher level or configuration?
<wewe> hi
<Flannel> Zeroyez: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel  That explains some of the modifications to the server kernel.
<jrib> henu: so can you sudo in a terminal without being requested a password?
<_CommandeR_> Hello everyone
<henu> i cannot file bug now, coz my x isn't working, but i can file it as soon as i get a good browser working :)
<_CommandeR_> i did
<wewe> anybody can help me what to do if, pulseaudio recognize, my soundcard's capture, but it doesn't capture any sound?
<jrib> vocx: well you can run commands on button presses, which you don't really do with xmodmap
<henu> jrib: no.. but i can edit some files and change passwords so i can use sudo and do whatever i want..
<Flannel> jrib: Apparently some X fallback thing opens up a root editor
<CokeNCode> whoa, how the heck did finch pick up my msn account ... cool
<Hancok> can any one tell me a verygood and free ext3 filesystem recovery app to recover my deleted or formated files/data ?
<lorenzosu> anyone know any resources for a hardware-faulty hard disk?
<Zeroyez> thanks Flannel, would you be able to explain the difference between linux-server and linux-image-server?
<jrib> Flannel: I guess it can do that since gdm runs as root?
<The_Joe_> Any help would be appreciated.
<Flannel> jrib: I have no idea.  I'm not familiar with all the fallback stuff they've added.
<jrib> !recover | Hancok
<ubottu> Hancok: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<vocx> Flannel, I believe what he has is a broken system, so it really doesn't matter at this point. Yes he can edit all his files, but if the rest is not working...
<Flannel> Zeroyez: linux-server is a metapackage, (and actually linux-image-server is a metapackage as well)
<Zeroyez> so they both give the same thing?
<Flannel> vocx: Right, but its still a vulnerability.
<henu> vocx: talking about x problem? but i can log using low resolution x session and do very nasty things with that machine anyway
<wewe> anybody can help me what to do if, pulseaudio recognize, my soundcard's capture, but it doesn't capture any sound?
<Flannel> Zeroyez: linux-server depends on linux-image-server, so installing linux-server installs linux-image-server (and linux-server doesn't have any files in it)
<The_Joe_> Thank you very much ¬¬
<_CommandeR_> Hello everyone
<Flannel> vocx: If one can force X to break, etc, etc, etc.
<Zeroyez> oh ok thanks
<lorenzosu> my sister's hard disk crashed and now makes a strange "clock-like" sound.. how can I try recovering files?
<vocx> henu, yes, that's standard behavior, you can have access, in order to repair your system. If you decide to delete more stuff, then it's your fault.
<_CommandeR_> I need some help with my laptop Compaq HP 6510b, it got pretty bad 3d performance
<Hancok> can any one tell me a verygood and free ext3 filesystem recovery app to recover my deleted or formated files/data ?
<henu> vocx: but isn't that a little bit bad thing? what if x fails for example at the machine of your school, library, etc.?
<kc8pxy> is there simple way i can fill up my approx server, before people do any downloading of packages?
<The_Joe_> I'll attempt to ask again
<vocx> henu, I'm telling you, it doesn't fail like that. Because it shouldn't. You obviously borked your system because you were installing things, weren't you.
<jjshoe> what are the risks of using a package from gutsy with intrepid?
<jjshoe> I'm after tmda, but it doesn't have a package for intrepid
<The_Joe_> I have JRE6, PulseAudio and HDAIntel and I have no sound coming from Java Applets - is there any kind of configuration for Java and Audio?
<vocx> jjshoe, what is that? Find out why it was obsoleted.
<henu> vocx: yeah, i know i broke my x because i'm obviously a noob, but what if x sometimes fails because of other reasons? then ANYONE using that machine can take it over
<Hancok> windows have many  app for fat32 and ntfs. why not ext3?
<jjshoe> vocx tagged message delivery agent. either way I'm installing it, question is if I should use an older package, or just do an install from source.
<Flannel> !undelete | Hancok
<ubottu> Hancok: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kc8pxy> Hancok:  there is a filesystem driver for ext2/3, but my experience, is "don't use it unless you HAVE to, and don't use it much".
<vocx> henu, what other reason? You can't speculate with security issues, that's why I'm telling you that you should provide some testcases. You can't just say, "hey this is a bug! fix it."
<KewliOO> Can someone help me out here...
<Flannel> vocx: Just drop it.  It is indeed a vulnerability if he's accurate in describing it (which I have no reason to believe otherwise).  Stop being difficult.
<vocx> jjshoe, install from source. Packages have dependency information, so the package manager may go nuts trying to install versions that aren't available, but it is also not a big deal, unless it overwrites dependencies.
<over1ord> hello; I'm having problems installing xubuntu. I'm having problems actually booting the live cd; my computer can't read the live cd. I've set the boot order up correctly, have tried different versions of xubuntu, I've tried to format my HDD with gpaeted live cd but that isn't detected either :/ Anyone have any suggestions?
<Flannel> !prevu | jjshoe
<ubottu> jjshoe: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Flannel> jjshoe: try to "backport" it with prevu
<lorenzosu> my sister's hard disk crashed and now makes a strange "clock-like" sound.. how can I try recovering files?
<vocx> Flannel, I'm not being difficult. I do think he has trouble describing the problem. I believe in peer review, that's all.
<Hancok> Flannel thx
<Flannel> vocx: From what he describes, it's an accurate bug, and an accurate security vulnerability.  Once he files a bug report, we'll be able to see specifics.
<azlon> jrib: would the left mouse button be Button_1? if so, then my left mouse whell would potentially be Button_6 since xev says the button is 6
<Hancok> kc8pxy thx
<whileimhere> Hi. I know that this might not be the right room but.... Is there a good non-US and non-Google search engine?
<Chaorain> I was messing with Cairo dock then my windows got an Areo theme to them. Help?
<Gnewt> I have a serial barcode scanner that sends data on pin 2... it's plugged into a USB->Serial... what's the easiest way to see the output of pin 2? Catting is getting me nothing.
<netman86> Okay, I'm trying to give ubuntu a second chance, but so far it's driving me UP A WALL. I've managed to get it to enable my wireless card, and associate with an SSID, but it doesnt even seem to have dhcpcd, how the hell am I supposed to use dhcp?
<KewliOO> Can someone help me out here... I had Wine 1.0.1 installed and my wireles internet worked fine....then when I updated to Wine 1.1.17 my wireless internet is connected ..but no programsd can seem to use the internet...
<jjshoe> Flannel I'm not on an older distro going for a newer package, I'm on a newer distro after an older package. This document makes it sound like it helps me grab a newer package for an older distro, no?
<Flannel> jjshoe: that's how its written (and designed for).  But all it *really* does is automate a custom deb build for an arbitrary source package.
<vocx> Flannel, it's just what it's supposed to happen, that's just my point.
<KewliOO> Can someone help me out here... I had Wine 1.0.1 installed and my wireles internet worked fine....then when I updated to Wine 1.1.17 my wireless internet is connected ..but no programsd can seem to use the internet...
<Flannel> vocx: Then its broken by design, and that needs to be addressed.
<jjshoe> Flannel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo following this url, won't checkinstall also make a package out of it for me?
<jjshoe> Flannel seems far less resource hoggish too
<vocx> Flannel, maybe...
<hkais1> hello
<Flannel> jjshoe: Yeah, Checkinstall will.  But it'll be a rougher package (you're just basically remembering what files are produced with the compile, instead of using the pre-packaged deb).  Although you can use an arbitrary (and newer) source version as well.  CheckInstall will work fine.
<jjshoe> Flannel k, I get the risk if it's a piece of a puzzel that is dependent on something that changes, and if other things depend on this and it changes a lot. however it's something that I will probably never change after install.
<KewliOO> How Do I remove Wine from my Ubuntu 8.10???
<hkais1> i have compiz running. i would like to use devilspie, but how can i configure it?
<plouffe> I have the problem that flash stops playing after a while of having firefox open and I can only make it play by restarting firefox. Is there any other solution? (64 amd, Ubuntu8.10)
<plouffe> affects mostly flash videos
<lorenzosu> my sister's hard disk crashed and now makes a strange "clock-like" sound.. how can I try recovering files?
<hkais1> lorenzosu: if you have luck you could try to access is under linux
<vocx> KewliOO, "sudo aptitude purge wine"
<lorenzosu> hkais1: I'm under ubuntu right now
<RoastedTiresX> Does anybody use FOG on Ubuntu?
<TaG^> ok.. I have change something in a file and saved it .... it now called  Change.patch~ why is there two file there now? Change.patch~, Change.patch .. do i have to delete one?
<Flannel> lorenzosu: Plug it in, and read everything off of it (to a different hard drive)
<plouffe> sdfkj
<doleyb> plouffe: as a workaround, you could use some other browser for flash playing (ephiphany).  That would mean putting Flashblock on firefox.
<plouffe> epiphany has the same problem
<plouffe> doleyb: epiphany has the same problem
<lorenzosu> Flannel: I wish it was so somple... it seems a hardware fault when I plug it in it makes a strange clock-like noise
<hkais1> lorenzosu: but usually the hdd is "gone". do you have a additional drive?
<_CommandeR_> hello everyone
<bigrigger> TaG^: it's a auto-backup file, you can delete if you want.
<doleyb> plouffe: yes, but you can restart it without closing any other web page you might using
<Flannel> lorenzosu: Yes, the hard drive is failing.  Does it not work, even when its clicking?
<TomFromWkUp> Hi! I'm trying to run a perl script on apache2. Everything is alright, but SOMETIMES the browser is asking me to download the file instead of running it... What could it be?
<lorenzosu> hkais1: Yes... I've just booted from that I had a ubuntu on a usb... put it in the laptop put the broken one in a usb case
<_CommandeR_> i have some problems with my  =VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)  have pretty bad performance in intrepid
<lorenzosu> Flannel: no
<TaG^> bigrigger this one it the backup file Change.patch~?
<tyg13> Does anyone know how to find your motherboard model in ubuntu?
<Flannel> lorenzosu: Then there's no way to get the data off, except to take it somewhere for them to yank the guts out
<hkais1> lorenzosu: can you mount the drive?
<lorenzosu> hkais1: Not sure.
<zaccour> i have a 4 gb flash drive but in gpartded it says its only 3.73. how do i reformat it to make it completely clear and 4 gb?
<vocx> TaG^, many editors by default create a backup which end in ~, you can delete them or change the editor preferences to not create them. This is done specially because sometimes you edit system files and other important files for you.
<lorenzosu> hkais1: Ubuntu doesn't automount it when I plug it in
<WebGuest1> ActionParsnip It seems that Ubuntu doesn't like using ntfs for /home. So I guess I am just going to move "my documents" under windows to the ntfs partition, and then create symbolic links from ubuntu to this partition for all of the seperate folders in the /home folder
<netman86> Does ubuntu have a CLI text editor installed? It doesnt seem to have nano or pico...
<Lighttitan_> I have two harddrives... as I was setting up Ubuntu I had it format the secondary with a mount point of "/" if I remember correctly, but I can't find access to that harddrive now.
<bigrigger> TaG^: the original file is saved a file~  yes.
<vocx> jjshoe, it apparently is unmaintained in debian https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmda
<Cpudan80> zaccour: 3.73 is as close as you're gonna get to 4.0
<Flannel> netman86: It has nano installed by default, yes.
<TaG^> ok.. thanks
<zaccour> Cpudan80, really? so its not really 4 gb then............
<Cpudan80> zaccour: roughly 10% of the drive space is eaten before you put anything on it
<zaccour> that sucks
<Cpudan80> zaccour: it's the old 1000kb = 1MB argument
<Cpudan80> 1000kB != 1MB
<zaccour> im gonna take it back to wal mart and get a 6 gb then
<netman86> Well, if it has nano installed, is it in the path? It tells me it cant be found. I wonder if dell ships stripped down versions...
<Cpudan80> 1000 anything computer related != 1 (higher power thing)
<zaccour> Cpudan80, will a 6 gb usb flash drive hold the data of a 4.7 gb os?
<vocx> netman86, it has nano by default, it also has a small version of vim
<Flannel> netman86: It is in the path, and its the default editor.  Dell very well may.
<WebGuest1> zaccour yes
<Cpudan80> zaccour: I really dont know .... I would think so
<vocx> !info nano
<zaccour> ok cool thanks
<hkais1> lorenzosu: disconnect the drive.
<hkais1> enter: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<hkais1> reconnect the drive (wait for at least 30secs)
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.7-4 (intrepid), package size 290 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<gartral> Cpudan80: 1024 kb = 1MB 1000 kb = 1MiB
<deany> Im gettin dell mini 9 delivered tomorrow hopefully
<lorenzosu> hkais1: done
<netman86> Hum. Well, I cant get apt-get to find *anything*, but it doesnt seem any of the sources are commented out. My system also can't find nano, but I'll just assume that dell didn't include it in the build.
<Flannel> netman86: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard, that'll install nano (and who knows what else you're missing)
<netman86> If I could get apt-get to do something useful...
<Cpudan80> gartral: 1000kb = 1MiB ?
<Flannel> netman86: sudo apt-get update
<deany> for my mother.. probably end up puttin 8.10 on myself tho
<Lighttitan_> what's the best partition program to use with Ubuntu already installed?
<Cpudan80> gartral: 1000 kilo-bits != 1 Mega byte
<Cpudan80> b = bits, B = bytes
<vocx> netman86, pastebin your sources.list
<netman86> ha, odd. apt-get update didnt work 10 mins ago, seems to be doing something now. Thanks!
<Cpudan80> anyway - offtopic
<hkais1> lorenzosu: paste the output into pastebin
<Cpudan80> Lighttitan_: gparted
<_CommandeR_> Hello everyone, i need some help with my Laptop Compaq 6510b Intel 965GM card, I got the Compiz to work but the 3d performance in Frets on Fire and Audiosurf is pretty bad
<Flannel> netman86: Once there, install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal, and then you'll be sure you're not getting weird dell stuff.
<Lighttitan_> Thanks Cpudan80
<lorenzosu> hkais1: sorry what should aI paste?
<Flannel> netman86: Or weird dell stripping, that is.
<hkais1> the output of the tail
<Cpudan80> Lighttitan_: It's a package you can download if not already installed
<Cpudan80> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<netman86> will do. Thanks, Flannel.
<vocx> Flannel, do you know if by any chance Dell maintains repos of their own?
<Lighttitan_> yup, pulling it from Synaptic already, thanks!
<deany> vocx, yes
<hkais1> i have compiz running. i would like to use devilspie, but how can i configure it?
<hkais1> devilspie isn't recognizing my workspaces correctly
<vocx> hkais1, maybe it doesn't work with compiz?
<CarlFK1> what package will satisfy  ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libavutil.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hkais1> vocx: maybe, but i can set the compiz viewports, and it is running really oddly. maybe there is a similar tool for compiz?
<RoastedTiresX> Does anybody use FOG on Ubuntu?
<lorenzosu> hkais1: No visible change after plugging bac in
<RoastedTiresX> can anybody hear me?
<RoastedTiresX> IDENTIFY
<hkais1> lorenzosu: could you try it with a usb-stick and the tail?
<vocx> hkais1, maybe not, since it messes with the window manager, and compiz does weird stuff.
<vocx> CarlFK1, there is a package called "libavutil49" but yours is version 50, so I assume you are on Ubuntu 9.04 or maybe running things from source, or another distro.
<lorenzosu> hkais1: I get a handful of messages the last one saying:  mounted /dev/sdb on behalf of uid 1000
<wal3> hello. I tried to change the mount options of my usb stick. so I did a right-click -> prop -> drive and edited it. now the usb stick isnt mountable anymore, how can I undo it?
<CarlFK1> vocx: jaunty, trying to build ffmpeg with x264
<hkais1> lorenzosu: okay fine. and bad for you. the drive isn't recognized. you should get similar output, then connecting your defect usb-drive
<soulasassin> can anybody tell me why applications would still show in the launcher menu after ive removed them through apt?
<vocx> CarlFK1, please go to #ubuntu+1  but you already know that.
<rayne_> I have a built in Mic on my laptop and was unable to find a fix on the forums on how to get it working in 8.10
<CarlFK1> vocx: oh yeah - things are working so well here i forgot it wasn't stable yet :)
<lorenzosu> hkais1: Yes I think it's some hardware fault... I just thoght there might be some lower level tool like the good old norton disk doktor or similar for ubunt
<RoastedTiresX> <3
<chattr> CarlFK, you can search ubuntu's packages via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jhearn1> i need help wen i boot my ubuntu it just comes up with command line rather rather than the normal one
<chattr> CarlFK, it looks as if libavutil.so is provided by libavutil-dev
<hkais1> lorenzosu: sure, if the drive reports back, but which device do you want to access, if the drive does not respond?
<vocx> CarlFK1, you must install "apt-file" it can tell you were a particular file is located in.
<lorenzosu> hkais1: good point :(
<CarlFK1> vocx: right.  i was trying apt-cache... thanks.
<CokeNCode> ok guys, i need some easy to use audio editing software. Any suggestions?
<bigrigger> CokeNCode: audacity
<gartral> CarlFK if i remember correctly, apt-cache is for searching files in the repos
<jhearn1> my ubuntu wont boot properly im just coming up with the command line thing how do i get it to boot properly??
<CokeNCode> audacity allows me to cut stuff out of songs etc ?
<chattr> CarlFK, you can search ubuntu's packages via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bigrigger> CokeNCode: yes sir
<jphenow> can anyone help me? I uninstalled my ubuntu x86 8.10 so I could use Kubuntu 64bit 8.10 and now the X won't even open up for an installation much less actually using it
<vocx> gartral, apt-cache searches in the packages you have installed (cache), wheras apt-files searches every package, whether it is installed or not
<CokeNCode> awesome, i used it all that time and didn't realise it could do all that. Just thought it played music.
<hkais1> lorenzosu: you have one option more. try to reduce the drive temp to about fridgetemp. do not forget, that the humidity could be a problem. connect the drive again and work quick! you could be lucky if the drive reports back.
<bigrigger> CokeNCode: you may be confusing audacity with audacious
<CokeNCode> bigrigger ... naw, i used to use audacity
<mrwes> or bodacious
<mrwes> :)
<gartral> mrwes: ot...
<chattr> CarlFK, you can search ubuntu's packages via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<netman86> How to I check which package a command belongs to?
<chattr> CarlFK, it looks as if libavutil.so is provided by libavutil-dev
<soulasassin> can anybody tell me why icons for programs would still show in the application launcher menu after ive removed them through apt?
<mrwes> gardar, yah...couldn't resist
<jhearn1> can any one help me, ubuntu wont boot properly i just installed 8.04 and it is just coming up with the command line bit and no log in screen how can i make it work, iv tried reinstalling and i get the same problem.
<hkais1> lozenzosu: if this wont't work. try to buy the identical harddrive. replace the board on the hdd with the new one and try to access the data. if this fails you can contact a professional datarecovery service (~200$/GB)
<vocx> chattr, dude he already got an answer minutes ago
<mrwes> er gartral even
<jphenow> can anyone help me? I uninstalled my ubuntu x86 8.10 so I could use Kubuntu 64bit 8.10 and now the X won't even open up for an installation much less actually using it
<chattr> vocx, apologies
<hkais1> vocx: do you know a replacement for devilspie?
<oem> Hey! I am a newbie. Can someone help me with something? The "TEST" button in Screens and Graphics under System/Administration is grey and i can't use it to test screen resolution. Anyone know how i can make it usable? I got ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy)
<vocx> jphenow, download Ubuntu 64-bit, then install it, then install the KDE desktop.
<gartral> jphenow: did you completely reinstall?
<jphenow> yes and BTW I tried ubuntu...similar issues
<mrwes> jphenow, you should have just added the KDE desktop
<CokeNCode> whoops,' they are stopped jobs' ... how do i see what jobs are stopped?
<jhearn1> can any one help me, ubuntu wont boot properly i just installed 8.04 and it is just coming up with the command line bit and no log in screen how can i make it work, iv tried reinstalling and i get the same problem.
<dronix> jphenow: what gfx card r u using?
<jhearn1> can any one help me, ubuntu wont boot properly i just installed 8.04 and it is just coming up with the command line bit and no log in screen how can i make it work, iv tried reinstalling and i get the same problem.
<CokeNCode> I hope i didn't bork the installation
<jphenow> i was going to switch to a 64 bit, that was the main point, and I have a 8500GT nvidia
<mrwes> jhearn1, did you try the live CD first?
<vocx> jhearn1, did you install the server edition?
<gartral> jphenow: what graphics card do you have, i doubt its the issue, but it might be cause you dont have the restricted drivers (ATI/Nvidia)
<jhearn1> no im not that stupid =D
<soulasassin> could anybody please tell me why icons for programs would still show in the application launcher menu after ive removed them through apt?
<jphenow> 8500GT nvidia
<dronix> jhearn1: startx
<jhearn1> okkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jhearn1> il try that
<mrwes> jhearn1, relax :)
<oem> Im running on oldschool Geforce 2 MX/MX 400 :D
<Dr_Willis> soulasassin,  which applications are those?
<oem> maby that's why my TEST button doesn't work in "SCREENS AND GRAPHICS"?
<soulasassin> ermm kmedia factory and kvirc
<jphenow> Gartral I have a geforce 8500gt
<mrwes> soulasassin, edit menus and remove the check marks
<vocx> soulasassin, maybe the uninstaller didn't perform clean up properly. Use "aptitude purge <package>"  to remove everything. See if that works.
<Baversjo> Ubuntu owns.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, I have just downloaded pdt-all-in-one-linux-gtk-2.0.0GA.tar.gz (eclipse) from the site, how can I install that on ubuntu?
<dronix> soulasassin: sudo apt-get --purge remove appname
<Dr_Willis> or the menus may refresh and remove those icons when you next login
<gartral> oem: i have an MX 400 and i can't get screen rotation to work
<gartral> jphenow: try getting the restricted drivers, but i don't know the package name
<soulasassin> menu editor has sorted it. very new to linux so im still finding my feet so to speak
<koro> hi. I'm trying to disable the two side buttons of my mouse (forward/back) after updating to ubuntu 8.10, but the mouse section of the xorg.conf file now says "# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used". What can i do to disable these buttons?
<koro> my problem is that the buttons are too sensitive and i keep pressing them by mistake. In some contexts in gnome it acts like a left click, so that can be pretty annoying
<gartral> koro: good Q: id'e like too know that one myself
<jphenow> nvidia-glx-180...got them and all I end up at is a 640x480 res and can't get much better than that
<SEVILLA> when is 9.04 going to be released
<koro> oh did my question show up?
<koro> i wasn't identified with nickserv, i got a message that i should identify to speak in this channel
<Flannel> koro: it did
<vocx> koro, in some instances you can add the sections (uncomment) to the xorg.conf, and it will override the defaults. I don't know if you've tried that already. Check the xorg logs to see if your changes made effect.
<mrwes> SEVILLA, April
<gartral> SEVILLA: if this 09/03.... and ubuntu uses there release date for there version number, then....
<vocx> koro, yes, apparently unidentified people get a warning, but it's no big deal.
<koro> okayu
<koro> vocx: the problem is that even in the old setting, i'm not sure how to disable the buttons
<vocx> koro, that's a problem, meh
<gartral> how do i get a proper DATE STAMP out of the clock in gnome?
<koro> should an option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5" make it ignore the 6 and 7?
<oem> Hey! I am a newbie. Can someone help me with something? The "TEST" button in Screens and Graphics under System/Administration is grey and i can't use it to test screen resolution. Anyone know how i can make it usable? I got ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy)
<koro> i think i tried this before and it didn't work, lemme try again
<SEVILLA> gartral: cool thanks
<koro> but if anyone has another idea of how to do this i'd appreciate it
<dronix> oem: did u installed the drivers for your gfx card?
<SEVILLA> gartral: i feel stupid now looking at
<gartral> oem, it might help to compile the drivers yourself
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, I have just downloaded pdt-all-in-one-linux-gtk-2.0.0GA.tar.gz (eclipse) from the site, how can I install that on ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> oem: why are you using 7.10?
<koro> would ctrl+alt+backspace reload the xorg.conf after i made some changes?
<Cpudan80> oem: the newest is 8.10 (Intrepid)
<oem> Because when i upgrade i loose my wireless =) ALWAYS! =)
<koro> or do i have to stop gdm and restart
<Cpudan80> are you using WPA2 or something for wifi ?
<gartral> Kingsy101: you avoid it, if at all possible
<bpmarkham1> i have a fresh install of xubuntu on my ps3 and can't install anything. apt-get install keeps getting stuck at "processing triggers for man-db" any ideas anyone?
<dronix> oem: when u loose your wireless connectivity, does your wired connection work?
<Cpudan80> That is broken in Intrepid, but there is a fix
<wal3> hello. I tried to change the mount options of my usb stick. so I did a right-click -> prop -> drive and edited it. now the usb stick isnt mountable anymore, how can I undo it?
<oem> Just a regular WPA Personal
<_CommandeR_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1094073&highlight=Compaq+6510b
<_CommandeR_> Hello everyone, i need some help with my Laptop Compaq 6510b Intel 965GM card, I got the Compiz to work but the 3d performance in Frets on Fire and Audiosurf is pretty bad
<Kingsy101> gartral - well I tried to add it through the add/remove in the menu BUT I need the PDT extension installed and it doesnt install if you add it through there..
<TaG^> is there another linux distro like ubuntu that u can install through winxp?
<MedianMajik> with wubi?
<TaG^> yes..
<gartral> wal3: depending on how "broken" it is, it may be as simple as trying another USB port, or it may need reformatting from a computer thats not linux based
<dronix> Tag^: u can use wubi to install, ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu
<oem> No i loose the "Wireless connection" in Network Settings and the only thing that's left is a bloody "Modem Connection"
<Kingsy101> gartral - so I decided to remove it and try installing a something with it already built in...
<emma> is there a technique for literally restarting pulse audio? it's buggered up my audio and i have none now.
<Kingsy101> gatral - any ideas?
<emma> is there any way to do this without restarting my computer?
<corinth> If I have Ubuntu use my whole hard drive and automatically set up the partitions, will it only create / and swap, or will it create a /home partition by default?
<Flannel> corinth: Not by default, no.
<Cpudan80> corinth: default is / and swap
<corinth> What's a good size for a / partition on a 160 GB drive?
<azlon> when I cancel a download in firefox, is the .part file deleted?
<Flannel> corinth: Are you running a server or anything like that? (putting a lot of stuff in /var?)
<azlon> or is the temporary file deleted?
<dronix> corinth: what r u trying to install?
<Cpudan80> corinth: what are you going to end up with?
<corinth> Flannel: Nope. Installing Ubuntu on a friend's pc.
<Cpudan80> corinth: /, swap and /home ?
<gartral> corinth: depending on the amount of ram in the system, anywhere from 158-150
<dronix> azlon: yes
<Flannel> corinth: 20G will be plenty for / then
<corinth> Thanks.
<Cpudan80> 20GB for / ?
<corinth> Isn't 20GB a little large for / though?
<Kingsy101> gartral - sorry to ask again but what should I do? I need it install eclipse with PDT
<Cpudan80> corinth: What partitions do you want to end up with
<corinth> Just /, swap, and /home
<Cpudan80> If anything its too small
<gartral> hrm... you need the extension registered, or do you need a reader for those files?
<Cpudan80> 50 for /
<Flannel> corinth: You could probably get away with 15, but with 160G, is 3% really significant?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: No way.
<Cpudan80> twice the ram for swap and the rest for /home
<corinth> 20GBit is, then.
<Cpudan80> ok 40
<Kingsy101> gartral - well I don't have anything installed at the moment..
<sebsebseb>  
<Cpudan80> but I wouldnt go below 40
<sebsebseb>  
 * gartral has 3 times his ram for a swap part
<Cpudan80> All the programs you install end up in /
<Cpudan80> granted their settings dont ... but ....
<Flannel> Cpudan80: and programs are tiny.
<Cpudan80> Flannel: I disagree, but ok
<bpmarkham1> i have a fresh install of xubuntu on my ps3 and can't install anything. apt-get install keeps getting stuck at "processing triggers for man-db" any ideas anyone? same thing happens for an ubuntu install. I'm also using the ported ps3 iso.
<Cpudan80> Eclipse, linux source, ....
<corinth> How can I figure out how much ram this guy has?
<Rods_Tiger> is swap necessary these days?
<Flannel> Rods_Tiger: Depends on your RAM.  Also, if you plan to hibernate.
<gartral> Kingsy101: what are PDTs used for?
<Cpudan80> Rods_Tiger: most definitely yes
<Cpudan80> Rods_Tiger: Its roughly equivalent to the page file in windows
<MedianMajik> I would recommend no less than 50gb if ubuntu is your main os
<Rods_Tiger> not familiar with windows
<Kingsy101> PDT is a php extension for eclipse
<Wanderer> GRRRR why isn't md0 coming up
<Cpudan80> Rods_Tiger: On disk cache basically
<Kingsy101> gartal - I need eclipse PDT to help with a e-commerce system i am devleoping with
<Cpudan80> SSD might could go without swap
<gartral> Rods_Tiger: swap adds the neat ability to open more than you have RAM for, without it, you might very quickly find yourself unable to open something, or even run stabily
<Rods_Tiger> my OS X Activity Monitor says I have 791.11MB swap used right now.
<Rods_Tiger> with 2GB ram.
<sebsebseb> test
<sebsebseb> test
<gartral> Kingsy101: im sorry, but your going to either have to google for a deb of the PDT package, or compile from source
<bpmarkham1> gt
<Rods_Tiger> but it also says 11.89GB VM size.
<bigrigger> corinth: in a terminal type 'free'  or man free for options
<arturo> hi, i am an Ubuntu user and i like to use firefox, but when i has been installed firefox 3.1beta ... my firefix is corrupt and it is not running
<dronix> arturo: uninstall firefox, and install it again
<bpmarkham1> i have a fresh install of xubuntu on my ps3 and can't install anything. apt-get install keeps getting stuck at "processing triggers for man-db" any ideas anyone? same thing happens for an ubuntu install. I'm also using the ported ps3 iso.
<azlon> how can I move my close, minimize, maximize buttons to the right instead of the left of the title bar?
<gartral> sebsebseb: i see your tests
<[DarkSun]> id there anyone here who can help with a sparc ubuntu install?
<arturo> dear dronix... i has been make it!!!  but no fix my problem
<sebsebseb> gartral: ok well I am getting a message telling me to log in
<gartral> azlon either find, or make your own theme
<sebsebseb> gartral: to indenty when I message
<dronix> arturo: do u get any errors?
<bpmarkham1> REGISTER
<azlon> gartral: I downloaded a theme, but it put my buttons on the left... I want to move them back to the right
<gartral> then your going to have to edit, and reload that theme, sorry
<_CommandeR_> Hello everyone, i need some help with my Laptop Compaq 6510b Intel 965GM card, I got the Compiz to work but the 3d performance in Frets on Fire and Audiosurf is pretty bad
<arturo> firefox show me a message "Firefix is already running.. but it is not responding"
<bigrigger> azlon: right click on desktop, change background, choose themes tab
<Tm_T> hi kids
<gartral> _CommandeR_: dont use compiz with wine
<jerbear> what is the kde/kubuntu equivalent of zenity?
<gartral> not unless you have like a 1.5 gig gfx card and 4+ gigs of ram
<ozgur> hi
<azlon> bigrigger: I like the theme, I just don't want the buttons on that side... I am looking in gconf-editor, how can I know what my current theme name is so I can navigate to it?
<jhearn1> hey i need a bit of help i installed unbuntu 8.04 and wen i run it it just goes to the the command line bit rather than the log in screen, its not the server version how can i get to login screen?
<arturo> now... when i do launch Firefix 3.0.7 from my console... the message is the same
<MedianMajik> hi
<bpmarkham1>  i have a fresh install of xubuntu on my ps3 and can't install anything. apt-get install keeps getting stuck at "processing triggers for man-db" any ideas anyone? same thing happens for an ubuntu install. I'm also using the ported ps3 iso.
<_CommandeR_> gartal: I have problems with Frets On fire also that dont use wine
<filip> ARTURI KILL THE FIREFOX PROCESS WITH SYSTEM MONITOR
<jhearn1> hey i need a bit of help i installed unbuntu 8.04 and wen i run it it just goes to the the command line bit rather than the log in screen, its not the server version how can i get to login screen?
<gartral> _CommandeR_:  (note:;the #winehq MOTD says: Don't use Compiz or KDE composite with Wine)
<Flannel> jhearn1: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bigrigger> azlon: the desktop click should display the current theme, not really sure.
<_CommandeR_> gartal: yes , but i have the problem with FretsOnFitre native
<arturo> how can i see all running process ???
<_CommandeR_> 2fps
<soreau> ! patience | jhearn1
<ubottu> jhearn1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NavadeHo> shitroll
<bigrigger> arturo: in a terminal, ps aux
<jhearn1> k
<gartral> _CommandeR_: regardless, its the same issue, both are trying to use the 3d accelerator, and with most hardware, that causes problems
<soreau> jhearn1: Try logging in and running 'startx'
<jhearn1> lmao calm down
<dronix> jhearn1: did u try startx ?
<_CommandeR_> gartal: then what should i do ?
<jhearn1> yh iv tried that it doesnt work :/
<jhearn1> are there anyother solutions?
<breiss> hi
<bpmarkham1>  i have a fresh install of xubuntu on my ps3 and can't install anything. apt-get install keeps getting stuck at "processing triggers for man-db" any ideas anyone? same thing happens for an ubuntu install. I'm also using the ported ps3 iso.
<gartral> _CommandeR_: install compiz fusion and the button, and turn compiz OFF before starting FoF, or go out and buy an MX 440, wich thread the 3d acceleration weird and actually CAN handle both at once
<Zeroyez> does anyone know how to let (mysql) root login from any address? mysql channel won't tell me...i remember it's like GRANT ALL something something 'root'@'%'
<_CommandeR_> gartal: and the button ? you mean icon yes?
<Flannel> !lamp | Zeroyez
<ubottu> Zeroyez: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Guest20157> i need to link filezilla to use gedit as default editor.. how can i point it to gedit
<Flannel> Zeroyez: on that wiki page it walks you through it
<zeroxten> hmm, i think i'm suffering from a pebkac problem, but I am trying to install 8.10 alt (for encryption) onto a laptop. Primary partition 1 is 123MB and will be /boot (used to be some recovery partition). Pri 2,3 are NTFS with Vista (bah) etc. 5 is logical with crypto. Problem is it will only allow me to create one partition inside the encrypted volume. Any further free space becomes 'unusable'... any reason why?
<gartral> _CommandeR_: yes, the icon, sorry
<Kingsy101> man o man, can someone help, i cant find anything on google on how to add eclipse PDT to the repos... anyone have any ideas??
<clueneeded> I got your WTF question of the day...  :)
<Myrtti> Kingsy101: to the repos?!
<_CommandeR_> gartal: i got it, how do i disable it when i launch fof ?
<jhearn1> can anyone help me iv tried reinstalling and everything is there any other way i can get onto ubuntu without seeing command line, iv tried startx but it just wont work, when i start 8.10 i just get a black screen with a cursor can anyone help me out please?
<Guest20157> i need to link filezilla to use gedit as default editor.. how can i point it to gedit
<arturo> wow... i not remember my user password for this IRC server..
<Kingsy101> repository
<gartral> _CommandeR_: i have a crappy mx440 64 meg card, AGP, on a 4x bus, and i play hl2 in a window with compiz on, keep in mind, my pfs MAX @20 but they MAX @22 with compix off, so
<bpmarkham1>  i have a fresh install of xubuntu on my ps3 and can't install anything. apt-get install keeps getting stuck at "processing triggers for man-db" any ideas anyone? same thing happens for an ubuntu install. I'm also using the ported ps3 iso.
<clueneeded> Someone done told me to isntall the new alpha version 9... so I started to...  then I now see the screen that warns me "It is absolutely necessary to run liloconfig(8) when you complete this process and execute /sbin/lilo after this."  Well that looks too dangerous for a newbie, so I want to just cancel this altogether.  No cancel button.  How to cancel this upgrade install?
<Myrtti> clueneeded: Jaunty?
<kantor> hi
<clueneeded> i have 8.10
<_CommandeR_> gartal: yes but i have an laptop :)
<grzesiek> hello everybody :)
<Myrtti> clueneeded: which alpha version are you talking about?
<clueneeded> i think this was alpha 9.4
<zsakr> any tips on how to generate system load so /dev/random starts outputting?
<jhearn1> hey i need a bit of help i installed unbuntu 8.04 and wen i run it it just goes to the the command line bit rather than the log in screen, its not the server version how can i get to login screen?
<vega_> Hi.  I need to find a way to disable the menu that pops up when you hold alt and right click.  Can someone help me?
<gartral> _CommandeR_: ahh, then you just need to use metacity, compiz won't run right with 3d apps unless it has an ungoddly amount of ram to work with in the card/vram
<Myrtti> !jaunty | clueneeded
<ubottu> clueneeded: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<clueneeded> I am in too deep... might as well cancel this upgrade
<zsakr> Anyone?
<kantor> the apt-get build-dep marks the packets as auto, is there a way to disable that ? I mean to use apt-get build-dep install the dependencies but without the packets being marked as auto ?
<_CommandeR_> gartal: I have 2gb of ram would it be enough
<clueneeded> just want to know HOW to cancel it
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: don't upgrade to 9.04
<_CommandeR_> gartal: When i had 8.04 everything wokred
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: you can't just cancel an update without cuasing problems
<jhearn1> hey i need a bit of help i installed unbuntu 8.04 and wen i run it it just goes to the the command line bit rather than the log in screen, its not the server version how can i get to login screen?
<rubberducky> could anyone have a look please: http://pastebin.com/m6a46994f
<clueneeded> rats
<MedianMajik> I see a lot of thoughts on 'No GUI in Ubuntu" via google
<zsakr> Initializing Encryption...
<zsakr> No random state found, generating entropy from /dev/random...
<clueneeded> ok...
<zsakr> On some systems this may take a while, and can be helped by keeping the
<zsakr> system busy, such as pounding on the keyboard.
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: oh well beta in a week or so
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: ,but that could still be a bit buggy
<zsakr> Well.. I tried.. didnt help
<zsakr> please any suggestions?
<jhearn1> hey i need a bit of help i installed unbuntu 8.04 and wen i run it it just goes to the the command line bit rather than the log in screen, its not the server version how can i get to login screen?
<ruairidh> jhearn1, try "startx"
<zsakr> downloading stuff didn't generate any entropy in /dev/random
<jhearn1> iv tried startx
<clueneeded> Ok... well my next move would be to just wipe this whole install, all partitions, reinstall 8.10 and start over.  I assume that if I let this finish, then toss in the 8.10 live cd and tell it to install... ok... what can blow up?
<zsakr> at least very little
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: you can clean install, but you can't download 9.04 to 8.10
<clueneeded> oh cool
<dronix> jhearn1: was that a clen install or upgrade?
<menschentier> can anyone help me reset keyboard settings? I got a new logitech keyboard and the number pad is not working at all
<_CommandeR_> gartral ?
<Rytis> hello, can anyone help me with skype sounds ?
<jhearn1> doesnt do anything "/bin/sh startx not found"
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: downgrade I mean you can't do that
<clueneeded> can I just kill this upgrade, toss in the live cd and start over?
<_VIM_> !away > andyh2|away
<ubottu> andyh2|away, please see my private message
<azlon> bigrigger: this is how to change the buttons to wherever you want: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<sebsebseb> Rytis: you need to configure Skype for sound in it's own sound settings
<dronix> Rytis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: sure,  that will probably screw up that partition, but your going to remove that anyway
<clueneeded> heyyy...  just realized...
<kane77> how can I delete all but wav files in certain directory?
<Rytis> sebsebseb, now looking
<clueneeded> i still have xp on the other partition
<clueneeded> if grub is still intact
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: no you re install and it does Grub again
<clueneeded> oh cool
<Jachred> is there a Ubuntu equiv of Windows Sidebar?
<rubberducky> could anyone have a look please: http://pastebin.com/m6a46994f
<sebsebseb> Jachred: there is something
<sebsebseb> Jachred: not sure what though
<rubberducky> IDENTIFY
<[_[__luli__]_]> hola, alguien habla español?
<clueneeded> so i am safe if I just toss in the 8.10 live cd?
<sebsebseb> Jachred: gdesklets is a start
<clueneeded> after reboot and start over?
<sebsebseb> Jachred: I think it was gdesklets
<dronix> !es | [_[__luli__]_]
<ubottu> [_[__luli__]_]: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bcog> i just upgraded to 8.10 and my fan seems to be going crazy running this thing... anyone know what i can do to make it stop taxing my system so much?
<zeroxten> any thoughts on my problem?
<Jachred> I will google it thanks:)
<clueneeded> how do I interrupt the upgrade process, tell it to quit?
<[_[__luli__]_]> gracias bot ^^
<sebsebseb> clueneeded: sure if you can
<hhr> hi
<azlon> how can I get AWN to always be on the bottom?
<LakesProse> is CloneZilla appropriate for copy a working ubuntu install to another HDD
<LakesProse> ?
<bcog> anyone know of an applet i can add to see my cpu temperature?
<sebsebseb> LakesProse: probably
<azlon> I tried checking the box in the settings but its still always on top
<Jachred> seb: Yeah that is it.. Cool deal
<zeitsofa> bcog: gkrellm
<sebsebseb> bcog: yes right click on the panel.  and you can add one
<LakesProse> sebsebseb: all right
<bcog> zeitsofa, what is gkrellm?
<sixofour> is there a program that can strech and mp3?
<bcog> sebsebseb, there are many applets here, which one do i want?
<zeitsofa> bcog: systemmonitor to display something
<sixofour> .
<sebsebseb> bcog: have a look through the list and try things :d
<bridger> Does anyone know anything about burning DVDs with Brasero?  I can't seem to get it to burn, the "Burn" button is greyed out when I bring up the dialogue.
<sebsebseb> bridger: ok so try another program, for example K3B
<L3dPlatedLinux> where is the menu.1st located
<bcog> what is the 9.04 distribution?  a new upgrade?  anyone using it?
<sebsebseb> !jaunty | bcog
<ubottu> bcog: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zeitsofa> bcog: u can use lmsensors & conky, also. there are a lot of ways.
<bcog> zeitsofa, thanks!!
<cactusfrog> i want to ps aux | grep flash player
<Rytis> dronix, Message: "Problem with ..." after this problem fixing, I need reboot ?
<cactusfrog> but i dont know the code name for adobe flash payer
<cactusfrog> what is it
<sebsebseb> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cactusfrog> i  have installed flash
<iulda> hi all!! Can you help me, please, I am searching a program to make a video, using pictures and the music...
<cactusfrog> but for some reason it isn't working
<cactusfrog> it was worign earlyer today
<dronix> Rytis: ?
<cactusfrog> dont know what is wrong i think i have to kill it
<Rytis> after fixing, I need rebooting ?
<dronix> Rytis: yes
<cactusfrog> i want to do this ps aux | grep adobeflashplayer
<cactusfrog> but i dont know its name
<cactusfrog> what is ti
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Rytis> okei, ill be back ^^
<cactusfrog> so anyone know
<cactusfrog> why it isn't working
<NavadeHo> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Kan het audio-apparaat niet openen voor afspelen.
<exodus_ms> is there a way to get gedit to actually 'wrap' text once you reach the 80 margin, instead of manually hitting [enter]? 'Display Right Margin' seems to be for visual only, not an actual barrier, and 'Enable text wrapping etc' doesn't seem to work either
<NavadeHo> what to do?
<NavadeHo> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Kan het audio-apparaat niet openen voor afspelen.
<zeroxten> did anyone see my question?
<cactusfrog> i watn to fix flash player because its not plaiyng youtube videos
<cactusfrog> how do i kill the prossese
<NavadeHo> I get this when I set usb headset to alsa: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Kan het audio-apparaat niet openen voor afspelen.
<panfist> i'm using ubuntu netbook remix. i have a "show desktop" key on my keyboard. can do i bind this key to a function of GNOME or something like that, because right now it does nothing
<dronix> cactusgrog: uninstall the flas plug in, and reinstall it
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<arturo> ./.mozilla/firefox-3.1/x9i90hnv.default/.parentlock  <----------- how can i clean it ??
<__mikem> what in the world is going on here?
<hitman_beginner> i want to confiqure my mouse with ubuntu
<bigrigger> cactusfrog: try ps aux |grep flash
<NavadeHo> hello?
<NavadeHo> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Kan het audio-apparaat niet openen voor afspelen.
<jsjones> how do I make myself root in terminal so I do not have to type sudo?
<sebsebseb> iulda: kino
<LjL> jsjones: sudo -i
<sebsebseb> iulda: there is also Synfig for 2d animation
<exodus_ms> su
<raven> jrib the memtest passes without errors - that's not the reason for the programm-"crashes"...
<LjL> exodus_ms: no.
<jrib> !debug | raven
<ubottu> raven: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<exodus_ms> what?
<dronix> jsjones: sudo -s -H
<zeitsofa> jsjones: set a root pw with sudo passwd and be root with su :)
<LjL> !noroot | zeitsofa
<ubottu> zeitsofa: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<raven> jrib no that's not the topic ;)
<jrib> raven: hmm?
<jsjones> should I use -s -H or -i
<LjL> jsjones: they do slightly different things, check "man sudo".
<zeitsofa> LjL: sorry i have to forgot thats #ubuntu :(
<raven> i talked about apps which suddenly close without error messages
<zeroxten> hmm, can anyone see me? :)
<raven> that was the problem
<LjL> zeroxten: no
<exodus_ms> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zeroxten> LjL, drats
<L3dPlatedLinux> I need to change the usplash screen where or how are they located
<exodus_ms> is there a way to get gedit to actually 'wrap' text once you reach the 80 margin, instead of manually hitting [enter]? 'Display Right Margin' seems to be for visual only, not an actual barrier, and 'Enable text wrapping etc' doesn't seem to work either
<zeroxten> silly xchat default
<dronix> L3dPlatedLinux: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-the-bootsplash-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<dronix> L3dPlatedLinux: I however recommend boot managaer
<zeroxten> so, i guess the next question is whether anyone saw my question above, or did it get lost in technical issues.
<dronix> zeroxten: please repost your question
<zeroxten> hmm, i think i'm suffering from a pebkac problem, but I am trying to install 8.10 alt (for encryption) onto a laptop. Primary partition 1 is 123MB and will be /boot (used to be some recovery partition). Pri 2,3 are NTFS with Vista (bah) etc. 5 is logical with crypto. Problem is it will only allow me to create one partition inside the encrypted volume. Any further free space becomes 'unusable'... any reason why?
<zeroxten> its as if it can only create primary partitions and that as i've already got three, i've hit a limit
<jsjones> if I use wget, does it download source files to /usr/src ?
<ganymede>  hello, i was wondering if anyone knew how to check whether network traffic between two computers was going into the internet or whether it was staying in an alternate smaller high speed network? (essentially, i'm noticing that the trasnfer speed between two computers on the Internet2 is slower than on the traffic to and from the internet)
<doleyb> ganymede: traceroute
<derchiller> jsjones: wget downloads u at the files where u are when using wget but i think u can give wget a parameter, check man wget and the command u may want to know is pwd, which displays u the current directory
<derchiller> -at
<murat_> chanserv
<ganymede> doleyb, thanks, not the only problem reamins to figure out which one of these routers is outside internet2
<joaopinto> jsjones, what are you trying to achieve ? you are not expect do place files on /usr/src ...
<sixofour> What do i do with .tar.bz2 files?
<jsjones> joaopinto: nevermind.
<doleyb> sixofour: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<joaopinto> sixofour, what are you trying to do  ?
<Kingsy101> can someone give me the command to install a java VM on ubuntu?
<sixofour> install a program, i have a .tzr.bx2
<sixofour> tar.bz2*
<joaopinto> sixofour, have you checked if the program is available from the repositories first ?
<sixofour> its not
<joaopinto> what is the program ?
<sixofour> rubberband
<guntbert> !java | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<derchiller> sixofour: .tar.bz2 file extendsion means in that file are more files or/and directories compressed
<sixofour> i know what it is, its a source, i jsut don't know the command to instal anymore
<satansaunt> hey guys - is there any way for to me get the media keyboard shortcuts (lenovo) to work with vlc?
<joaopinto> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<joaopinto> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sixofour> ?
<sixofour> i only need the one command :/
<guntbert> sixofour: you don't install source, you unpack it
<sixofour> not a docuemnt
<sixofour> you unpack it then you do make somethign something :D
<joaopinto> sixofour, you need one command now, then another command after, etc etc, you are better informed by reading those instuctions
<sixofour> and besides its not available with apt-get [and even if it was, like every other package ive used, it will be vastly out of date]
<guntbert> sixofour: after unpacking you will find a file README (or so), read that
<sixofour> how do you unpack it?
<joaopinto> sixofour, you were already told !
<sixofour> :O
<dronix> tar
<guntbert> sixofour: doleyb told you
<Barridus> where's the best place to put a command to mount a network share automagically upon login?  (i've already figured out the syntax and it works, just need a home for it)
<joaopinto> Barridus, why using a command and not fstab ?
<joaopinto> Barridus, anyway, /etc/rc.local, before the xit
<joaopinto> exit
<Barridus> cheers, thanks joaopinto
<Barridus> and to answer your question why a command and not fstab, that's simply the route i discovered in my search
<NavadeHo> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Kan het audio-apparaat niet openen voor afspelen.
<M4d3L> hi. I have a problem with the bar on top of each application. sometime it come hidden or have some glitch in it. I have a nvidia gforce GO 7950GTX. anyone have idea on how to fix this?
<guntbert> !nl | NavadeHo
<ubottu> NavadeHo: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: fstab
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L: are you using compiz?
<rayne_> When is the next Ubuntu release?
<ActionParsnip> rayne_: april 23rd (ish)
<sebsebseb> !jaunty | rayne_
<ubottu> rayne_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<rayne_> how is the current test release of it?
<sebsebseb> buggy
<ActionParsnip> rayne_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kingsy101> ok I have just ran... sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts what would be the path in this command ---> ./eclipse -vm "path to vm"
<Dillizar> what is the minimum cpu for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: about 70Mhz for ubuntu, xubuntu needs a lot less
<ActionParsnip> *700
<ActionParsnip> !minimum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimum
<ActionParsnip> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<NavadeHo> !jp | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, and kubuntu> will ask more or less
<guntbert> Kingsy101: why so complicated, just type eclipse (or go to applications/programming)
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: more, kde is heavier
<Kingsy101> guntbert - because I need to install eclipse PDT
<Dillizar> i thought so
<Kingsy101> eclipse PDT isnt in the repositories
<M4d3L> ActionParsnip: heu... compiz? I dont know lol. am new on ubuntu
<asmips> Hello does anyone know how to install xmms on ubuntu 8.04? i'm having trouble using streamtuner.
<bridger> Does anyone know anything about burning DVDs with Brasero?  I can't seem to get it to burn, the "Burn" button is greyed out when I bring up the dialogue.
<guntbert> Kingsy101: sorry, what is PDT?
<zleap> bridger, are you using the right device
<Kingsy101> guntbert - its a php extension
<bridger> I'll check, hold on
<zleap> k
<murat_> hi all
<murat_> i am new
<murat_> here
<bridger> zleap >  all I'm trying to do is write it to an image file
<dhysk> hi murat
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, so the interface makes it K,X or just ubuntu
<]Prometheus[> hello
<derchiller> Kingsy101: download eclipse from the website. ist not debian-way but theres no need to install eclipse, u can just extract and use it
<guntbert> Kingsy101: have you seen https://launchpad.net/~yogarine/+archive/ppa/+build/835187 ?
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L: cube desktop, wobbly windows
<bridger> zleap >  and the drive isn't showing up, probably because it isn't a dvd burner.  I'll be transferring the image file to another comptuer
<zleap> ok
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: pretty much
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: if your system is low spec, install xubuntu or install ubuntu then install lxde
<jeanP> bad lexmark support
<M4d3L> ActionParsnip: where I see what am using?
<jeanP> cant print anything with p4300
<Kingsy101> guntbert - I already have something like that downloaded but now I need to install it..
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, that is what i am trying to ask :) cuz i have a old laptop and i dont like Xcft or what ever,
<zeroxten> hmmm, does the encrypted volume install on the alternate CD require all 4 primary partitions to be unused? Ie. is trying to get this working with two NTFS primary partitions going to be impossible?
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: try lxde or fluxbox
<Kingsy101> maybe I can just use it as is I guess
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L: if you arent sure you are runnig metacity, let me websearch some
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, i want to know if xubntu with gnome will work faster than ubuntu
<Kingsy101> make my own shortcuts and stuff
<trinidad> i have a question for dell is there just one iso for all of the different models ?
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649480
<guntbert> Kingsy101: try something like  /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj for the vm (thats the path on my machine)
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L: add the addargb... lines to xorg.conf and you should be ok
<murat_> i have acer what should i do for
<murat_> wireless connection
<ActionParsnip> trinidad: sure, there are some individual releases for certain netbooks though
<ActionParsnip> murat_: run: lspci; lsusb   in terminal, one line will identify the wireless adapter
<trinidad> what about for desktops?
<raven> does anyone know any universal VIDEO CONVERTER which can process the most important and perhaps every video file vlc can convert?
<guntbert> Dillizar: I'd say xubuntu *with* gnome is ubuntu :-)
<ActionParsnip> trinidad: uses the same iso dude
<Flannel> trinidad: Same one for all of them, yep.
<zeitsofa> raven: ffmpeg
<vocx> Dillizar, xubuntu with gnome is Ubuntu. It's just the graphical stuff, it would hardly affect the core components that compose Linux.
<trinidad> Where is the best place to download that iso
<Kingsy101> guntbert - naw it says No virtual machine installed
<raven> zeitsofa command line or gui?
<ActionParsnip> trinidad: www.ubuntu.com
<zeitsofa> raven: cli
<guntbert> !download | trinidad
<ubottu> trinidad: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<vocx> trinidad, what iso are you talking about? Does Dell provide a separate iso? You can just install the ones from the ubuntu pages.
<Kingsy101> guntbert - damn, would command would you use to install the VM ?
<raven> ! cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dronix> !java | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<trinidad> I was reading on dell.com under the linux pages and it mentions a specific iso jsut for dell
<raven> how to use/install?
<Kingsy101> dronix - yea I have looked at that.. I tried but it doesnt seem to have worked
<dronix> Kingsy101: what do u mean? be more specific
<furenku> hey, does anybody know where I can find the .emacs config file? it's not in ~/.emacs
<jrib> furenku: create it
<_VIM_> emacs? :(
<Kingsy101> dronix I used the command... ---> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts <--- and it didnt install the VM
<guntbert> Kingsy101: I just installed the same java you did (I suppose), installed eclipse from the repos and when I type "eclipse" I get (among other lines) searching for compatible vm...  testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj...found
<vocx> furenku, most configuration files like that you can create yourself, there is nothing special about that.
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: why :(
<_VIM_> name says it all ;)
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yeah I was thinking that to
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: well Emacs is good :d
<gidna> Hi
<_VIM_> it is, it's community isn't......
<Kingsy101> guntbert - eh? damn.. you used sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts that command?
<dronix> Kingsy101: http://www.javadesign.info/SystemsHardware/OS/Ubuntu/install-java-on-ubuntu
<gidna> How can I remove the download window?
<Rods_Tiger> what is a good app in ubuntu for emulating a digital picture frame?
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: why not?
<Dembroski13> Anyone running 9.04 beta?
<trinidad> let me find the page that talks about the dell version of the iso
<sebsebseb> gidna: which download window?
<murat_> ActionParsnip    Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<vocx> guntbert, Kingsy101 if you have multiple java virtual machines you may need to run "update-alternatives java" to select the proper one that most applications will use.
<ortsvorsteher> Dembroski13: try in #ubuntu+1
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: join #emacs, see how they treat noobs, you'll see why, anyways this isn't the place to discuss this further :)
<gidna> that one that popo-up when you've download a file
<Kingsy101> dronix - ok I am running the command sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin <---- I take it that is going to install the VM right?
<Dembroski13> Thanks bro
<dronix> Kingsy101: ys
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: ok  join there as well,  I think I am going to have some fun, watch me :d
<Flannel> sebsebseb, _VIM_: please don't troll other channels.
<rashed2020> A friend of mine wants me to install ubuntu on his PC
<_VIM_> Flannel: i had no plans on it
<rashed2020> He's half way around the world, any way to do that?
<Kingsy101> dronix - I am getting this error... http://pastie.org/417129 <--- when running the command ./eclipse -vm /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<sebsebseb> Flannel: lol  I wasn't exactly going to troll
<sebsebseb> rashed2020: sue
<sebsebseb> rashed2020: sure
<dronix> Kingsy101: r u trying to use eclipse?
<sebsebseb> rashed2020: altough he has to do the actsaul install, but then he can be remote connected :d
<Kingsy101> dronix - no install it
<mattfred> how do i disable the beep that comes from things such as new email in evolution or trying to delete on an empty line?
<Kingsy101> dronix - someone in #eclipse told me to extract it and run that command
<vocx> mattfred, GOOD question...
<guntbert> gidna: what browser are you using?
<mattfred> can you not do it?
<Rods_Tiger> I'm searching for something that can emulate a digital picture frame in linux but can't find anything in google - it only shows things that have to do with dvds
<Rytis> how to make your microphone level up ?
<vocx> mattfred, dunno, but if you wanna go nuts, open a terminal and do Ctrl+H, that's the system beep character
<DoubleChild> http://childilon.myminicity.com/ind
<rashed2020> sebsebseb: Link? Or a phrase to search for?
<dronix> Kingsy101: java -6
<mrwes> mattfred, system | preferences | sound
<DoubleChild> http://childilon.myminicity.com/ind
<dronix> Kingsy101: sorry meant: java -version
<gumbo> need help installing with a vista(dual boot)
<dronix> gumbo: first time?
<Kingsy101> dronix - 1 sec
<vocx> dronix, he really doesn't know what java is so you better be patient trying to help him
<DoubleChild> http://childilon.myminicity.com/tra
<fluffles> Rytis: are you using Gnome?
<tomaw> DoubleChild: please stop spamming those here
<Rytis> fluffles, yeah
<_Whipper> gumbo: thats a good job for someone...
<mattfred> thanks so much i don't know why i didn't just look there originally
<kewlioo> Can someone help me get my printer installed on Ubuntu 8.10???????
<gumbo> nope first installed kubuntu but was to slow so i uninstalled through vista disk management and messed up my mbr finally fixed it and tryin to install on free space
<Kingsy101> dronix - it says java version "1.5.0"
<LjL> DoubleChild: do you have anything to ask this channel that is ontopic?
<fluffles> Rytis: And you want to increase mic level in Gnome (I just joined, didn't see if you were talking about something else)?
<Kingsy101> dronix - but I don't understand I ran that command... ermmm
<Rytis> no, I wasnt talking about it before
<Rytis> yea, I whant
<Rytis> I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<kewlioo> Can someone help me get my printer installed on Ubuntu 8.10??????? I have a Lexmark 730 series printer
<gumbo> tryin to do manual install because im not sure about the guided use free space option
<fluffles> Rytis: right click speaker icon beside clock (upper left-hand corner of screen), and click Volume Control
<dronix> Kingsy101: did u follow all the steps from the link I gave u?
<mrwes> kewlioo, hrmm..Lexmark are pretty much dead in Ubunut and Linux
<Rytis> fluffles, yea, what than ? :)
<vocx> kewlioo, I believe there is poor support for Lexmark printers, if there is no suitable driver, then it is impossible. Simply put.
<Kingsy101> dronix - give me a sec I will take another look, I thought I did
<fluffles> Rytis: Increase 'Mic Boost' sliders
<kewlioo> mrwas.... really
<lape> I've got problem. Sounds don't play in Firefox, can anybody help me?
<eternaljoy> someone told me that over time linux becoimes fragmented and needs to be defraged. Is that true?
<gumbo> any help here?
<kewlioo> damn........
<ortsvorsteher> !language | kewlioo
<ubottu> kewlioo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vocx> gumbo, manual partition, what do you need to know?
<_Whipper> What does the CUPS then do? i thought that had something to do with printers..
<kewlioo> Sorry
<dronix> lape: what r u trying to play? movie, mp3, flash?
<eternaljoy> anyone? :)
<Rytis> fluffles, into highest ?
<lape> flash
<eternaljoy> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<fluffles> Rytis: Try at different levels - highest might be too high
<sebsebseb> rashed2020: you can help him partition Ubuntu,  and you can help him once it's installed
<gumbo> what do i need to do. I heard i need three seperate partitions. one for the boot partition, one for linux and one for swap
<sebsebseb> rashed2020: VNC tunneled over SSH,   then it's secure as well
<sebsebseb> rashed2020: that needs a little setting up on both ends
<dronix> gumbo: r u trying to install ubuntu for the first time?
<gumbo> no
<kane77> eternaljoy, if your disk is full then it is a bit fragmented
<_Whipper> gumbo: i recommend that dont mix vista with linux..
<guntbert> !u | dronix
<ubottu> dronix: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<eternaljoy> kane77: then what do I do?
<_Whipper> xp and older yes, but not vista..
<gumbo> why not?
<sebsebseb> rashed2020: ,but it's not difficult
<vocx> gumbo, in reality you only need ONE partition. One for Linux. If you want you can create another one for swap. And in the past it was useful to setup one for boot, but it's no longer necessary, specially if you only one to run ONE Linux system.
<Kingsy101> dronix - ok I am trying it again...
<kane77> eternaljoy, defrag probably :D
<dronix> guntbert: :(
<eternaljoy> kane77: using what?
<gumbo> im ntryin to do dual boot
<dronix> Kingsy101: make sure u have the right version loaded
<_Whipper> gumbo, :I tried it for "a few" times, and eventually ended up cleaning the HD
<dronix> gumbo: have u tried wubi?
<gumbo> dont kno what i ll need vista for
<dronix> I mean, have *you
<eternaljoy> _Whipper: why not? I run Vista and Ubuntu
<eternaljoy> kane77: ?? well?
<gumbo> yea but read that it make linux slower and the reason im movin away from vista is because how slow it gets
<_Whipper> eternaljoy, : for how long now?
<Guest50986> hello, I cant play *.wma file on my ubuntu.. it's not playing on totem or vlc , someone can help me please?
<eternaljoy> _Whipper: at least 2 years, why?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | Guest50986
<ubottu> Guest50986: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_Whipper> eternaljoy, : just asking
<lape> Please help me. Any sound in any browser doesn't work.
<ortsvorsteher> Guest50986: may you need to install the codecs?
<ortsvorsteher> !codecs | Guest50986
<ubottu> Guest50986: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest50986> ActionParsnip, thank you
<piratepenguin> is the only way to get qt 4.5 on ubuntu to upgrade to jaunty? :(
<dronix> Gust50986: please register a nick. To play multimedia in ubuntu, u need the w32codecs, or w64codecs if u r runnign 64bit
<Guest50986> ortsvorsteher, thanks
<gumbo> soooo... vista/linux dual boot not a good idea?
<ActionParsnip> piratepenguin: compile
<eternaljoy> _Whipper: i do it 2 ways.. I have Vista on my C: and ubuntu on my external USB HD and boot straight into Ubuntu or Vista.. And I also have Virtualbox running on Vista and Ubuntu runs inside Virtualbox... Never had a problem. everything works great
<eternaljoy> how do I defrag Ubuntu?
<dronix> lape: answer this, what are you trying to play? a movie file, mp3, or flash?
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: you can multiboot as much space as you have
<_Whipper> gumbo: u decide.. i would not mix them, but ..
<deany> people actually use totem?  VLC and Smplayer own it
<eternaljoy> gumbo: do what I did, put Ubuntu on an external HD and boot into that instead,,, leaves Vista and C: alone
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: ext3 doesnt fragment so theres no real tool
<gumbo> man i need vista for games or at least thats all i see it use for
<_Whipper> eternaljoy, : i meant in the Same HD,
<lape> everything
<deany> id use songbird if it had an EQ.. my lappy benefits from one greatly...
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: kane77 said that overtime it gets fragmented and fiull and needs to be defraged., true?
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: as disk access is fragmented, the data on the disk is fragmented too but tis does not affect performance
<piratepenguin> ActionParsnip: I installed the sdk and thats grand but installing PyQt (I need python) seems like another big task
<Kingsy101> ok I think its done... update-java-alternatives -l     shows     java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun     &     java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: no, it doesnt fragment
<eternaljoy> _Whipper: I run ubuntu and Vista on same drive, using Virtualbox :)
<Kingsy101> dronix - ^^^^
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: never?
<dronix> lape: do u have the flash plug in installed?
<dronix> Kingsy101: it works now?
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: some people told me that it fragments over time
<Kingsy101> BUT the ./eclipse command still says the same error
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: only after many many years and even then its hugely minimal
<deany> ActionParsnip, ive found it starts up faster even after 6% frag....
<dronix> Kingsy101: u don't have eclipse installed?
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: so what do I do then?
<lape> yes
<dronix> lape: and the w32codecs?
<deany> from a defrag, of sorts
<ActionParsnip> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<_Whipper> eternaljoy, : oulright then :)
<kane77> eternaljoy, not overtime.. if the usage is like 99% then of course it fragments, but there's nothing you can do about that
<dhysk> :lape does your system sound work outside firefox?
<gumbo> alright i ll just take my chances with the same hd
<deany> ActionParsnip,  defrag!
<lape> sounds outside work
<Kingsy101> dronix no, I downloaded pdt-all-in-one-linux-gtk-2.0.0GA.tar.gz extracted it and ran that ./eclipse command in the extracted folder
<deany> lol.
<safruhani> hi,i use 8.10, after 9.04 release, i'll prefer kubuntu,which one do you recommend: install all kde from repos, or install kubuntu as a new distro?
<Kingsy101> dronix - I am trying to install it
<eternaljoy> kane77: you told me I need to defrag, but now you tell me not do :P  which is it? lol
<gumbo> just guide me through the manual install option
<ortsvorsteher> gumbo: read the installation documentation first and also dualboot docs
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: you can switch to ext2 and defrag but its not necessary
<ortsvorsteher> !installation | gumbo
<ubottu> gumbo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: ok
<deany> It doesnt fragment nearly as much as ntfs, but after a while it does benefit from one
<ortsvorsteher> !dualboot | gumbo
<ubottu> gumbo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<_Whipper> gumbo, : and dont do anything if u are not 95% sure
<E3b> I installed the w32codec.. and it's still not playing *.wma
<ActionParsnip> deany: ntfs fragments due to bad planning of disk, if you have a sperate partition for page file and %tmp% and %temp% it fragments waaaay less
<deany> E3b, mplayer with smplayer frontend.. job done
<ActionParsnip> deany: most users have 1 partition which is a BAD coice
<Kingsy101> dronix - any ideas?
<dronix> Kingsy101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<gumbo> im sure i want ubuntu instead of vista. im sure i will only use vista for games and thats why i want it im unsure how to manulayy install tho
<deany> ActionParsnip, I was just sayin ext3 isnt without its faults... it does benefit from a defrag
<eternaljoy> gumbo: I use Vista to play online games.  the rest I use Ubuntu
<dronix> gumbo: just download an iso and burn it, then boot from your cd and install ubuntu
<gumbo> exactly!!
<deany> ActionParsnip, i know how sloppy ntfs is
<eternaljoy> gumbo: and also when using webcam for chats. I need to use Vista as ubuntu doesnt dectect my internal webcam
<ActionParsnip> deany: its coupled with bad user choices too
<eternaljoy> gumbo: so there is a need for Vista + Ubuntu for some people
 * ortsvorsteher dont needs anything from mickeysoft, but its offtopic ;)
<ortsvorsteher> *scnr
<eternaljoy> isnt there a program where you can install ubuntu on C: Windows but it wont installl grub?
<gumbo> yea i did that with ubuntu and vista had a problem  with gpart messin with the hd so i ad to use vista's disk management and kno i have a total of 140 unallocated free space that i want to use linux on
<_Whipper> Im no officially out oh the vista/ub converstation..
<_Whipper> now
<E3b> deany, on mplayer I got that msg: overflow in spectral RLE, ignoring
<eternaljoy> _Whipper: you will be missed :-)
<safruhani> hi,i use 8.10, after 9.04 release, i'll prefer kubuntu,which one do you recommend: install all kde packages from repos, or install kubuntu as a new distro?
<[_[__Luly__]_]> señor bot... por favor me puede mandar de nuevo al canal español de ubuntu?
<deany> ActionParsnip, but to say ext3 never needs defraggin is wrong.. well it might not NEED one but my startup has decreased from an apparent 6% non contiguous partiiion.
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: ubuntu doesnt use names like C:
<[_[__Luly__]_]> gracias bot (^_^)
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: there is a program that allows you to install ubuntu and load in windows.  cant remember the name
<ActionParsnip> deany: it will fragment some but te disk access performed is also fragmented so it isnt noticed
<dronix> eternaljoy: wubi
<deany> ActionParsnip, I know what you are sayin tho..
<eternaljoy> dronix: thats it.. any good?
<Mike94287> I'm using to use Sound Recorder but once I stop recording it says that minutes have gone by when only a few seconds have. When I try to stop the recording it freezes for a while and then nothing happens.
<eternaljoy> deany: are you saying ubuntu needs to be defraged?
<dronix> eternaljoy: yes recommended
<gumbo> isnt wubi supposed to make it slower
<ActionParsnip> deany: its hugely rare to read a whole file in one go with multiple users and multiple applications and services running
<eternaljoy> dronix: so if I use wubi, will it alter my MBR at all?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: Nope
<gumbo> and which is better grub or gag
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: you can use wubi to install ubuntu as an app in windows, its god awful and i dont personally recommend it
<bpmarkham> anyone have ubuntu on ps3 in here?
<MrDudle> i installed record my desktop but it isn't showing up under my start bar
<grub_booter> bpmarkham: yup
<deany> ActionParsnip,  ive just noticed aftter a few weeks normal use, my home is 6% non-contiguous, and not affecting the main startup of ubuntu, but only the gnome onwards startup, it does help to defrag..
<ActionParsnip> deany: its your system dude
<bpmarkham> grub_booter: mind if i PM you?
<deany> ActionParsnip, im only talkin like 2 seconds
<MrDudle> well not start bar but rather my applications places system bar
<ActionParsnip> deany: ive never defragged and systems run fine
<grub_booter> bpmarkham: go ahead
<trollboy> so one of my computers died (my windows box).  My linux box has an unused onboard video and a dual head DVI video card.  Since I've got an extra monitor, I tried plugging it in to the onboard controller to rock 3 screens but no love.  The new monitor isn't showing up.  Is there a way to probe if the videocard is active?
<phorsyon> does anybody know where i can get a scumm-0.13.0 package for jaunty?
<deany> ActionParsnip, no, its not my system.. ive noticed an oh so slight increase from makin a new partition and copying it all back ..
<gumbo> and which is better grub or gag
<gidna> How can I remove the download window?
<_Whipper> lilo
<_Whipper> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: none are better or best, its all personal choice
<]Prometheus[> I installed Ubuntu in my Toshiba notebook and put grub in Ubuntu own partition. After I used a freeware software to easily edit Vista boot settings in order to get the boot option for Vista and Ubuntu
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: aweful in what way?
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: if a boot loader does wat you need to do, its best
<Mike94287> Can anyone help me? I'm using to use Sound Recorder but once I stop recording it says that minutes have gone by when only a few seconds have. When I try to stop the recording it freezes for a while and then nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: its a half ass job, its installed but not. it still relys on windows and i just dont agree with it
<gumbo> yea well i was using grub and it messed up my mbr when i uninstalled kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: try a few, see which you like
<gumbo> does gag do this
<ed0n0n> How can I set up a network for copying files between pc's in a LAN, and not using Samba?
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: you just need to install the boot sector or whatever system you use (e.g NTLDR) if you uninstall it
<Jachred> Anyone have Zussaweb setup? I cant navigate to the main server page, firefox treats index.php as a file to download instead of a webpage....
<ortsvorsteher> ed0n0n: you can use scp
<_Whipper> Mike94287, : use something else then, and see if it does the same
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: thats got nothing to do with ubuntu or grub being "bad", if you remove the files needed for grub to work then it wont work
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: thats like having a pure windows system and deleting boot.ini
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: its not the bootloader, its your actions as a user
<ortsvorsteher> !scp | ed0n0n
<ubottu> ed0n0n: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ed0n0n> ortsvorsteher: I can use ssh but I need the people to drag & drop files
<Teusuqinsan> love you ubuntu :D
<gumbo> and where is this folder or file placed in
<ortsvorsteher> ed0n0n: is it a heterogenous network?
<Flannel> ed0n0n: ssh -> sftp, you can use Filezilla (on windows, or Ubuntu) to perform the sftp stuffs.
<ksezzk> hello i'm new in useing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: /boot
<ksezzk> Iinstalled it today
<ed0n0n> ortsvorsteher: diferent distros but no windows or mac
<gumbo> k thnx will definatly burn that into my brain
<gumbo> anyways is someone gonna help me manual install or what
<ksezzk> and i've a problem with my nvidia geforce2 mx 400 graphic chip
<ortsvorsteher> ed0n0n: so try what Flannel says.... :)
<ed0n0n> Flannel: Do I use regular ssh parameters to use sftp?
<Mike94287> _Whipper: I'd rather resolve the problem than avoid it.
<ActionParsnip> gumbo: if you make a 20Mb /boot partition then it doesnt matter if you delete ubuntu as the grub loader will still work
<Flannel> ed0n0n: If you install openssh-server, you have a server capable of sftp.
<ortsvorsteher> gumbo: read the docs for howto installing ubuntu and dualboot. you will figure it out, how easy it will be
<ortsvorsteher> !install | gumbo
<ubottu> gumbo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Ariadnax> hello all
<ortsvorsteher> !dualboot | gumbo
<]Prometheus[> also don't forget to do a separate partition for /home
<ubottu> gumbo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ariadnax> anyone uses Kontact?
<hammolation> hi, have a strange problem, i can 'host windowsmachine.localdomain' and get the ip, but then when i try and ping windowsmachine.localdomain i get: ping: unknown host windowsmachine.localdomain
<ed0n0n> Flannel: So I intall openssh-server package in all the machines and am I done?
<DPic> can somebody help me figure out why i have some flac files that play in vlc but not anything that uses gstreamer (totem, rhythmbox, etc)?
<ortsvorsteher> !who | ]Prometheus[
<ubottu> ]Prometheus[: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Roasted> .
<Flannel> ed0n0n: Erm.  You need to be able to push and pull from all of the machines?
<Roasted> anybody running FOG on Ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Ariadnax
<ubottu> Ariadnax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vocx> ed0n0n, the server serves the content, the clients only pull from it.
<ksezzk> \exit
<gumbo> damn, alrite tried reading it before and didnt understand but ill try again
<ortsvorsteher> !language | gumbo
<ubottu> gumbo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gumbo> what!
<ed0n0n> Flannel: The idea is to read from one of them most of the times. So I connect to it from the rest
<gumbo> thats a curse word LLO
<gumbo> LOL*
<Roasted> gumbo - welcome to the nazi IRC channel... known as "Ubuntu"
<TruthTaco1> how do i make it so my hard drives automatically mount when turn on ubuntu
<LjL> !offtopic | Roasted, gumbo
<ubottu> Roasted, gumbo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> ed0n0n: Right, then you just need openssh-server on the server.  And then the others use a sftp client (such as filezilla).
<Roasted> It takes so little to get banned and so little to get in trouble. Act like you're in kindergarten here and you'll be all right.
<Ariadnax> ubottu, ok. thanks for the pointer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ortsvorsteher> gumbo: just download ubuntu, burn an iso image, insert it and boot from it.
<Dr_Willis> TruthTaco1,  put a proper entry for them in the fstab file
<vocx> !fstab | TruthTaco1
<ubottu> TruthTaco1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TruthTaco1> wheres the Fstab file
<Ariadnax> my kintact calendar does noet save any new events or to-dos
<gumbo> yea tried that already
<TruthTaco1> ah thanks
<Zzeiss> Which ID3 tag editor would people recommend these days?
<geekening> only one i ever use is mp3tag for windows
<Roasted> I say ONE thing and it's considered off topic? LOL??
<ActionParsnip> !info id3tag
<ubottu> Package id3tag does not exist in intrepid
<M4d3L> what is the difference between QT and Compiz?
<Zzeiss> (I have a bunch of albums, and for some funkyh reason, the people who put them into FreeDB never spelled the artists the same way twice.)
<ed0n0n> Flannel: Good, I have the basic plan. SSH in the server and so I just got to connect to the server from the other machines, but how can I control the access to the server so there are just certain folders accesible?
<Flannel> ed0n0n: Normal permissions
<ActionParsnip> geekening: id3ed
<vocx> Roasted, no need to be thin skinned, just forget about it and move on
<ActionParsnip> !info id3ed
<ubottu> id3ed (source: id3ed): Another id3 tag v1 editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.4-3 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ed0n0n> Flannel: Are Normal permissions all folders, or /home/user/ folder?
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: their website says: You keep Windows as it is, Wubi only adds an extra option to boot into Ubuntu.Wubi does not require you to modify the partitions of your PC, or to use a different bootloader, and does not install special drivers. It works just like any other application,,,,, so you dont agree with that?
<Roasted> vocx - It's not about being thin skinned. I just find it laughable that I sincerely DO have to act like I'm in kindergarten to "play by the rules." But whatever, I'll just keep on topic with Ubuntu... that being said, anybody here run FOG?
<Roasted> I feel like I'm the only one who's even heard of FOG...
<eternaljoy> vocx: hehe
<bpmarkham> hey everyone... while trying to install specific packages or run the update manager on a fresh install of ubuntu or xubuntu the install freezes at "processing triggers for man-db." Any ideas how i can fix or get around this?
<Flannel> ed0n0n: Yeah, all folders.  Treat it as if they have a ssh login, whatever permissions they have when logged in.
<eternaljoy> Roasted: whats FOG? :)
<Daxie> What is FOG?
<vocx> Roasted, you should probably provide more info with your questions. Anybody FOG? is not a good question.
<eternaljoy> !FOG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FOG
<Roasted> eternaljoy - Take Norton Ghost... but open source/free.
<ed0n0n> port number for SSH? 22?
<SlimeyPete> 22.
<LjL> !fishing | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: you install to an imagefile on your windows partition, you can uninstall from add/remove
<eternaljoy> even ubottu doersnt know what FOG is :)
<eternaljoy> ljL ok
<Roasted> FOG is open source and based on either Fedora or Ubuntu... Ubuntu seems to be favored so I was hoping to find some users who use it.
<eternaljoy> Roasted: does it do a boot CD?
<howl> anyone else having trouble with firefox 3.0.7 and hulu in ubuntu?
<DPic> i have some flac files that play in vlc but not anything that uses gstreamer (totem, rhythmbox, etc)
<Roasted> eternaljoy - It works off of a server... I have 3 computers from work here with me. One has 8.10 running with FOG installed, the other two are XP Pro. Using FOG, I can image these computers via network boot over a localized LAN (no external access) on a 4 port 10/100 switch.
<ActionParsnip> howl: hulu
<Roasted> it runs great, I love it, I just ran into a very minor snag I can't seem to iron out...
<eternaljoy> Roasted: so it cant be booted from a CD?
<ActionParsnip> howl: whats hulu?
<Roasted> eternaljoy - no, it's a tar.gz package you install within Ubuntu... it's recommended that you don't do anything else with it EXCEPT run it as a server.
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: i wondered the same :P
<eternaljoy> Roasted: ok
<ActionParsnip> !info hulu
<ubottu> Package hulu does not exist in intrepid
<trollboy> ActionParsnip, american free tv streaming site
<ActionParsnip> !find hulu
<ubottu> File hulu found in texlive-lang-arab
<Roasted> eternaljoy - it's not like Clonezilla Live where you need a LiveCD for it. I've been down the CLonezilla path already. ;)
<Dr_Willis> hulu.com :)
<Z3ro3X> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my brothers Acer Aspire 5520 which supposedly has an Atheros wireless chipset.  The problem is it isn't working.
<howl> ActionParsnip: hulu is a video site
<ActionParsnip> oic
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: man you are good at finding what yu want :)
<Dr_Willis> hulu.com :)
<Dr_Willis> yep - wife likes that site.
<eternaljoy> Roasted: does Clonezilla boot from CD?
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: good websearch skills (tip: dont ONLY use google)
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: hehe
<Z3ro3X> The network icon at the top right should give me a list of AP to connect to but it's not recognizing the wifi as far as I can tell.
<gumbo> so do i need a firewall of some sort for ubuntu  if yes which one
<bpmarkham> hey everyone... while trying to install specific packages or run the update manager on a fresh install of ubuntu or xubuntu the install freezes at "processing triggers for man-db." Any ideas how i can fix or get around this?
<oerter> Where in ubuntu does it tell you the amount of RAM you have?
<Roasted> eternaljoy - Clonezilla has two versions... LiveCD for single computers and Server for imaging many computers at once, like computer labs or something. However, Clonezilla Server isn't as user friendly as FOG and I haven't even gotten it to work after 6 weeks of research, while FOG I got working in 3 hours.
<dronix> z3ro3x: connect manually
<LjL> oerter: try "free"
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: seriously, its really immature to only use google
<Z3ro3X> dronix, I tried, didn't work.
<LjL> !firewall | gumbo
<vocx> gumbo, you don't need a firewall in general, only if you are paranoid.
<ubottu> gumbo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<howl> With the last update of firefox I'm not able to watch videos
<eternaljoy> Roasted: does the LiveCD Clonezilla make images of FAT32, NTFS and EXT3 paritions?
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<howl> I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem
<Mike94287> oerter: System -> System Monitor
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: yeah i  hear ya
<gumbo> yea i am because ubuntu is open source and a smart hacker would take advantage and find the holes in it
<dronix> z3ro3x: did u install the drivers for your card?
<gumbo> dont undermind the hackin community
<eternaljoy> howl:  not me
<Roasted> eternaljoy - to my knowledge, yes.
<gerall> is it *really* possible to set a NIC to use a static IP using NetworkManager?
<Mike94287> oerter: Oh sorry, System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<eternaljoy> Roasted: where can I get it pleasse?
<Z3ro3X> dronix, The proprietary hardware thingy that poped up when I installed said it has the atheros driver installed yet the network manager at the top isn't showing it.
<Roasted> http://clonezilla.org/
<ActionParsnip> gerall: ive always used /etc/network/interfaces file
<vocx> gumbo, that doesn't make sense. What holes? You don't even know what you are talking about. You are paranoid simply put
<Roasted> eternaljoy - are you looking to just back up a single computer?
<jean99> bsoir tt le monde
<ruairidh> jean99, anglais stp
<jean99> kk1 qui parle francais ici
<gumbo> damn are you serious
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jean99> merci
<Z3ro3X> dronix, On the bottom of the notebook it says it has the atheros ar5bxb63 chipset.
<ActionParsnip> ce rien
<eternaljoy> Roasted: yes
<gumbo> woops sorry for language
<gumbo> lol
<gerall> ActionParsnip - understood, but I was trying to assess the need for mods to NM Applet...
<loose> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gumbo> but seriously dont under estimate the hackin community
<Roasted> eternaljoy - I do advise you to run it on a test computer a few times just to get used to it. It's a TUI and has a lot of questions, though most of the questions you can leave default...
<gerall> no matter what settings I change, Intrepid wakes up with DHCP
<ActionParsnip> gerall: i believe it can be used to set static ip
<eternaljoy> Roasted: TUI?
<M4d3L> how I config compiz or qtcurve?
<ed0n0n> I have sshd running in local IP. I try to connect via FTPS to it on port 22 and it Ask`s for the root password of that machine, do I need to login as root?
<howl> okay, its a problem with the flashblock plugin
<gumbo> jus because you cant find holes in ubuntu doesnt mean anyone else can
<vocx> gumbo, please define "hacker" and realize this is offtopic, so you will probably be banned
<_Whipper> gumbo, : Everything is crackable
<Roasted> eternaljoy - Text User Interface. IT doesn't have a pretty little GUI or anything.
 * Dr_Willis cracks a smile.
<a2103tk> I cracked a cracker once, it tasted good
<Z3ro3X> dronix, I'm running ubuntu on this computer I'm chatting from.  If I click on networkmanager on the top right I get "Wireless Networks" with a list of APs to connect to.  On the notebook I only get "Wired Network".
<gumbo> how is this off topic im askin for help to try to secure ubuntu the most i can
<eternaljoy> Roasted: ah ok
<Myrtti> please keep the chatting someplace else and keep this for support questions ONLY, kthx
<reginaldo> oi
<gumbo> whipper: yes i know thats why im askin for a good firewall for linux/ubnuntu
<Roasted> eternaljoy - sourceforge has a forum for it in case you run into snags - good luck, I'm out.
<ActionParsnip> Z3ro3X: they you will need to driver up your wireless adapter
<Myrtti> gumbo: iptables
<Dr_Willis> gumbo,  dont run serviceses you dont need. and check out the various 'hardening linux' guides I guess.  it all depends on what you are doing with the thing.
<Z3ro3X> ActionParsnip, What?
<Dr_Willis> unplug pc from internet.. there ya go :)
<_Whipper> gumbo, : just put a few firewalls, and a couple of NATs, and ull be safe and sound
<ed0n0n> If I add ask for password and put a login name for FTPS it asks for the password but doesnt work. Connection established, initializing TLS... Error: Cant connect to server. What Im I doing worng?
<lore_> I messed up my grub and now can't boot. I have vista and ubuntu. I tried following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but I get a grub Error 2. help please!!
<gumbo> well i do torrent
<bpmarkham> hey everyone... while trying to install specific packages or run the update manager on a fresh install of ubuntu or xubuntu the install freezes at "processing triggers for man-db." Any ideas how i can fix or get around this?
<ActionParsnip> Z3ro3X: if you dont see a wifi option then your wifi will need drivers
<_Whipper> gumbo, : not related ubuntu
<dronix> z3ro3x: lspci
<lbt> where do I go to chat about jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> since torrent clients run as a user.. they shouldent be much of a security issue i imagine
<gumbo> any anti virus recommended
<LjL> gumbo, look, whether you want to set up a firewall is up to you. i've given you pointers to them.
<LjL> !virus > gumbo    (gumbo, see the private message from ubottu)
<lore_> I messed up my grub and now can't boot. I have vista and ubuntu. I tried following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but I get a grub Error 2. help please!!
<vocx> lore_, use a live CD, mount your ubuntu partition and then use "grub-install" to reinstall the bootloader
<lbt> a clean install of jaunty gives the old perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). error : http://pastebin.com/d3c65eb36
<vocx> lbt, go to #ubuntu+1
<lbt> ta
<dirty> How can I change the name of my ident?
<lore_> vocx: Could you be a bit more specific? where do I have to install grub?
<dirty> with pidentd installed
<dronix> dirty: use this command: /nick newnick
<Z3ro3X> dronix, If I click on Sytem -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers is shows "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards." as highlighted green.
<maodun> can any regex wizards here help me? i'm trying to get sed to strip out all the nonprintable chars in a file, but i can't seem to get sed to recognize hex-represented characters within a group. e.g., sed -i 's/\xf0//g' works but sed -i 's/[\xf0]+//g' doesn't.
<dronix> z3ro3x: activate it
<]Prometheus[> gumbo, AV is only recomended in case you'll transfer files to Windows boxes... if don't no need
<dirty> dronix, /nick is going to work in the terminal?
<vocx> lore_, the "grub-install" manual page has some info.    It is something like "grub-install (hd0) --root-directory=/mountpoint/of/the/installed/ubuntu"
<Z3ro3X> dronix, It is.
<dirty> dronix, I want to change the name of my ident. Not my nick
<issa> Hi, I need to install catdoc on a my hosting server to which i have ssh access but no privilege to use apt-get. Is it still possible to do a manual installation of catdoc and save it under my files and just call the command by path? I want to use it to read doc files from PHP system() .. please help
<Z3ro3X> dronix, It only gives me the option to deactivate it.
<vocx> lore_, that will install the bootloader to the Master Boot Record of the first hard drive (hd0) then it will setup the /boot/grub directory to the root directory
<dirty> How do I change the name of my ident with pidentd installed?
<lore_> vocx: What about the running grub part?
<vocx> lore_, what?
<dirty> how do I run a program through terminal without in running IN terminal?
<lore_> vocx: in the various helps on the official ubuntu site it mentions opening grub doing root and setup
<ed0n0n> I was trying to scp a file to another machine both running sshd, but I get ssh: connection to host 1.1.1.1 port 22: Connection refused. How can I solve this?
<dirty> how do I run a program through terminal without it running IN terminal?
<Dr_Willis> dirty,  command &, then use exit command if you want to close it
<Z3ro3X> dronix, When I typed lspci I got this. "05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR24x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)"
<Dr_Willis> dirty,  if thats what you are wanting.. your Q. is a little vague
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok was wondering how to clean up my ubuntu with uneeded left overs WITHOUT breaking it?
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats the best File Manager for Gnome
<Flare183> L3dPlatedLinux: open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get autoremove
<vocx> lore_, those steps are more low level, while "grub-install" is more like higher level, it should be recommended more.
<zeitsofa> ed0n0n: u can try to run nmap 1.1.1.1 -p 22 it show u port is open or not.
<Flare183> UBUNTUJAY123: Nautilus
<Z3ro3X> dronix, The rest see of the output for other devices is mostly all nvidia based.
<dronix> z3ro3x: u can't pick up any wireless network?
<Dr_Willis> UBUNTUJAY123,  whatver one you like,
<UBUNTUJAY123> is Thunar any good
<L3dPlatedLinux> cool Thats it
<jatt> hi I'm using Extra Visual Effects (Ubuntu hardy). When I take an screenshot of a window the screenshot doesn't contain the window's borders. Without Visual Effects the borders are shown why?
<zash> UBUNTUJAY123: i like it
<Flare183> UBUNTUJAY123: Thunar is made for xfce, but yeah it is
<WalkTheLine> where can i go to install ipcop? i tried downloading it but can't get it to run via the terminal. is there a way by downloading a package?
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok i want to try it how i install it
<zash> however, thunar lacks gvfs integration
<Flare183> jatt: Because your window decorator is not enabled or not working
<hhr> hi iam into graphics and have been using xp for along time and i custimized it to look very great and considering to move to ubuntu but after custimizing it, it doesn't look that good. So anybody has a cool looking gui that can share a screenshot with me?
<Z3ro3X> On this system I get "Wired Network" and "Wireless Networks" in network manager.  On the notebook it only gives me the option of "WIred Network".
<Flare183> UBUNTUJAY123: sudo apt-get install thunar
<Z3ro3X> dronix, On this system I get "Wired Network" and "Wireless Networks" in network manager.  On the notebook it only gives me the option of "WIred Network".
<jatt> Flare183: the windows appear with borders in the desktop is only in the screnshot were the borders dissapear.
<Flare183> Z3ro3X: You got a wireless card driver problem
<hhr> you may use picpaste or other sites
<petergent> hi guys
<lore_> vocx: Ok I did it... it says: This is the contents of the device map /media/disk/boot/grub/device.map.
<lore_> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<lore_> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<lore_> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<petergent> I'm having more installation problems - perhaps someone can help ?
<FloodBot3> lore_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Z3ro3X> Flare183, Is there a deb file I can download to reinstall the driver?
<Flare183> jatt: Its supposed to do that, its because you are press the alt button when you press the print screen button
<UBUNTUJAY123> after i install it i for a stie with a script to change the file manager
<ed0n0n> zeitsofa: thank you. 22/tcp closed. How do I open it?
<UBUNTUJAY123> do i just download that script
<Flare183> Z3ro3X: Maybe, can you pastebin me the output the of the command "lspci"?
<doleyb> Z3ro3X: what I did is disable the ubuntu-provided driver and install madwifi separately...
<vocx> lore_, seems correct
<petergent> I've installed ubuntu and ubon trying to boot I've just a repeating set of rejecting Io to offline device errors
<petergent> amongst other things
<lore_> vocx: Ok thanks.. I try to reboot fingers crossded
<Z3ro3X> Flare183, Just a sec.
<zeitsofa> ed0n0n: check if the sshd on 1.1.1.1 is realy running - it is check the firewall (router firewall?)
<jatt> Actually I am using the take screenshot application (not alt+printscr)
<doleyb> Z3ro3X, Flare183: this bug could be it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489
<dirty> How do I change my ident from kuipers to something eles? please whois me to understand!
<Flare183> dirty: Ask that question in #freenode
<Bigshot_> i installed Kdevelop in Gnome, but i can't see the Konsole therefore i downloaded Konsole but still i can't see the embedded konsole!!
<ed0n0n> zeitsofa: I have been using ssh in between other machines trough console, and this new machine has Lenny, so it has to have some kind of soft.firewall
<_Whipper> dirty, : old trick
<vocx> dirty, I'm sorry that no one is able to understand you. Please don't despair. Perhaps you could browse the web while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> !mask
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<hhr> anybody is going to share a screenshot with me?
<abcdefhijkl> Hello.  I'm trying to create a video via cinelerra.  I'm rendering mpg videos into a final result mov (via cinelerra).  However, the video has no sound.  What should the sound format be?
<Dr_Willis> dirty,  if you want security - get a 'cloak'
<UBUNTUJAY123> than you all alot
<zeitsofa> ed0n0n: lenny didn't block ssh out of the box. there is no firewall as default in lenny.
<untitled> hi. enyone had this problem, that skype won't login if started as user? works fine with sudo
<dirty> Dr_Willis: please, give me a link or something that will explain this to me
<zeitsofa> dirty: to change our ident tell me your irc client :)
<untitled> skype says that multiply copys might be started and won't login
<dirty> zeitsofa: xchat!
<Dr_Willis> dirty,  a link was given just above
<ed0n0n> zeitsofa: does it really have to be from firewall?
<dreamy> is there any nice application to draw a web page ?
<Dr_Willis> !mask | dirty
<ubottu> dirty: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<gumbo> can i get widgets like kubuntu in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gumbo,  gdesklets, or opera, or google gadgets can do that..
<LjL> Dr_Willis: actually his ident has nothing to do with hostmask cloaks...
<gumbo> thnx
<LjL> dirty: depends on the client you're using
<dirty> Dr_Willis: I need it changed for a completely different server
<dirty> LjL: it's for xchat
<issa> Hi, is it possible to use an installed (already-compiled) files of catdoc and copy it to another machine and just use path to the command line file to have it work?
<zeitsofa> dirty: press <strg>s and take your choise :)
<hhr> nobody has a cool gui?
<Dr_Willis> dirty,  then you need to checkon that server. and the docs for your identd service..  thers plenty of identd servers out.. but they dont make things any  more secure
<petergent> can anyone help me with an I/o error I'm having on boot ?
<_Whipper> hhr, :nope
<dirty> Dr_Willis: I have pidentd installed
<bpmarkham> hey everyone... while trying to install specific packages or run the update manager on a fresh install of ubuntu or xubuntu the install freezes at "processing triggers for man-db." Any ideas how i can fix or get around this?
<Dr_Willis> dirty,  then read the docs for it?
<||drake||> any ideas on where to go for questions about screen resolutions?
<Dr_Willis> identd servers are not that complex. thers some that just spit out random ident responses also
<LjL> dirty: *my* xchat gives me a window where i can select nick, ident and realname as soon as i start it up
<vocx> lore_, wassup?
<zeitsofa> ed0n0n: i habe lenny to und there is no firewall as default. i think an 1.1.1.1 can be two things. first ssh are not runnning (ps -fs | grep may help) or there is a firewall that block the connect.
<lore_> vocx: No luck >*
<LjL> dirty: err if you have an identd installed, then perhaps you *want* your ident to be consistent...? or you wouldn't have it installed...?
<imichel> hello
<Z3ro3X> Flare183, http://pastebin.com/d490048be
<imichel> No this dazen function
<dirty> LjL: maybe shall I uninstall pidentd my ident server? I didn't know xchat could handle my ident
<lore_> vocx: I still get Error 2 at stage 1.5 >*
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen a need to use a identd server in years..
<LjL> dirty: it will provide an ident to IRC, but it won't be validated if there is no identd server.
<ed0n0n> I nmap the 22 port and it is closed, and 80 is opened. The firewall in the router is on, and 80 nor 22 triggered
<Z3ro3X> doleyb, Do you have some quick instructions for installing madwifi separately?
<LjL> Dr_Willis: not on single-users systems for sure
<vocx> Paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ed0n0n> I have used ssh for other machines before and it was working. Dont know why no it is not
<zeitsofa> dirty: there a two ways. first to change the setting on <strg>s windows or go to the server you would connect in the list below. there u can change it, too.
<dirty> LjL: ok, I have changed every field possible and it still just keeps reporting my ident as my username
<bpmarkham> hey everyone... while trying to install specific packages or run the update manager on a fresh install of ubuntu or xubuntu the install freezes at "processing triggers for man-db." Any ideas how i can fix or get around this?
<DBeta> Hello everybody.
<LjL> dirty: as soon as you keep pidentd running - of course it will.
<LjL> as long
<lore_> Can someone help me reinstall only grub from scratch on a dual/boot machine_
<vocx> bpmarkham, what version of Ubuntu?
<]Prometheus[> gumbo: what version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<Flare183> Z3ro3X: I see. I know exactly what to do.
<bpmarkham> vocx: intrepid
<Bigshot_> LjL, i can't see embedded konsole in kdevelop on gnome!
<sebsebseb> !grub | lore
<ubottu> lore: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> dirty,  the 'realname' field i though changed that...
<Flare183> Z3ro3X: Can PM/query you?
<zeitsofa> ed0n0n: sorry but these are the 2 options. firewall is blocking or ssh not running.
<Z3ro3X> Flare183, Sure.
<dirty> Dr_Willis: It doesn't seem to be changing it for me.
<lore_> sebsebseb: I already tried those :(
<ed0n0n> Even triggering port 22 in the firewall I get closed when nmpapping IP -p 22
<issa> Hi, is it possible to use an installed (already-compiled) files of catdoc and copy it to another machine and just use path to the command line file to have it work?
<DBeta> I have a problem that may require a creative solution. I would like to be able to full screen flash in one window, while working in the other(dual screen setup). The problem comes in with flash going out of full screen when it loses focus.
<doleyb> Z3ro3X: 1. go to hardware drivers and disable Atheros item.  2. acquire madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz from madwifi.org, 3. extract it, ./configure, make, sudo make install, 4. sudo modprobe ath_pci wlan_scan_sta
<sebsebseb> lore_: you could make a seperate /boot  or  do a small  ubuntu partition get rid of everything, but boot
<sebsebseb> lore_: then you got grub in there
<DBeta> So does anyone know a way to focus on two windows at once, or not let a window know it goes out of focus.
<swamptin> hey hey all
<infomomo> swamptin: sometin sometin swamptin :d
<ed0n0n> zeitsofa: ssh is running PID 5063 /usr/sbin/sshd
<sebsebseb> lore_: ,but then kernel updating and it can upgrade wrong grub menulist etc
<lore_> sebsebseb: How to do that?
<jrib> DBeta: I can think of a creative solution: write your own window manager :)
<untitled> enyone had this problem, that skype won't login if started as user? works fine with sudo
<untitled> skype says that multiply copys might be started and won't login
<Dr_Willis64> Hmm
<DBeta> jrib:Too creative for me.
<doleyb> DBeta: I might try running separate xservers.  One of them default, one -- :1
<WebGuest1> How hard would it be to, instead of having /home/username/, I could have /home/symbolic-Link-Called-Username/
<lore_> sebsebseb: I-de just like to get back to my original.. I backed up my menu/lst
<Dr_Willis64> oh wait realname is not same as the front of the user ;) lol
<sebsebseb> lore_: well just edit the current menu.list and problem solved?
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis64, i can't see embedded konsole in Kdevelop
<DBeta> doleyb: I tried that, I had issues with the differences in resolution.
<Bigshot_> Dr_Willis64, i can't see embedded konsole in Kdevelop in "GNOME"
<dirty> can someone please explain to me how I can change the name of my ident without using a cloak?
<_Whipper> offtopic?..
<lore_> sebsebseb: No. I get a grub Error 2 .. I don't even get to the list
<DBeta> doleyb:Also, switching between normal dual screen and dual X wasn't quick or easy.
<vocx> WebGuest1, Never done it, but I think you can change your home directory somewhere in the users and group options, and using the symnlink as you say may be easy.
<sebsebseb> lore_: I guess the partition idea will work,  then  the bit of grub left in the mbr, will use the partition, if set up properly
<swamptin> I went and installed ubuntu on a sony vgn-C1S from a boot cd, loaded fine after the install, fired it up again now and it got a kernel panic "Unable to mount root fs"... should I go ahead and just reinstall?
<zeitsofa> ed0n0n: ok. did u check the firewall?
<doleyb> DBeta: i'm afraid it might be easier than capturing that keyboard input, which is the other alternative
<vocx> lore_, if you have a Windows CD use that to install the Windows Bootloader, then repeat the steps I provided to reinstall grub.
<ed0n0n> zeitsofa: Yes. I tried triggering the 22 port but didn't change anything
<DBeta> doleyb: How would capturing the keyboard input help?
<doleyb> DBeta: well prevent your flash player from noticing that another app was active... but i don't know how to approach that.
<lore_> vocx: This is the output of my fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/131761/
<zeitsofa> ed0n0n: hmm sorry i don't know what is wrong.
<DBeta> doleyb: Yeah, I figured the easy way would be to prevent Flash from knowing it wasn't in focus.
<gartral> sorry _CommandeR_ went afk, you cant, you just need to manually change before launching it through the compiz icon, sorry
<napzter> hi, anyone a metasploit user? PM me
<vocx> lore_, might read this at least http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<Flare183> !ot | napzter
<ubottu> napzter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DBeta> I'd think there was a way, but I wouldn't have a clue. I tried googling, but using the words linux and window together causes too much noise.
<Wicked> !reiser
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<lore_> vocx: Yes it says "Selected disk doesn't exist" which is not very helpful :(
<issa> Hi, is it possible to use an installed (already-compiled) files of catdoc and copy it to another machine and just use path to the command line file to have it work?
<ed0n0n> zeitsofa: I was ssh-ing the other machine and I was running ps aux in it, but didnt have ssh-server running on one of them. I guess I need to in order to use scp between them
<Dr_Willis64> Hmm
<DBeta> Perhaps I should ask in the compiz IRC or the Gnome IRC.
<Dr_Willis> one has to forward the port throught th router to get identd to respond.. thats a bigger security issue then having a funny  name in irc.. :)
<vocx> lore_, might be BIOS problem? Check your BIOS when the PC boots. But do that, reinstall the bootloader with Windows, then make sure it works, then reinstall grub.
<Lighttitan> when I attempt to do "sudo regedit" I get this: "wine: /home/titan/.wine is not owned by you" How do I take ownership of the .wine folder and all files underneath?
<Dr_Willis> Lighttitan,  you dont sudo it..
<vocx> Lighttitan, do you need to use regedit in Wine?
<bigrigger> ed0n0n: servers should not use port triggering, use port forwarding and insure your remote sshd daemon is listening/running.
<zenlunatic> Lighttitan, chown
<Lighttitan> but when I change this one registry value it just changes back
<Dr_Willis> Lighttitan,  the .wine stuff is owned by the user.. and  thus he can regedit his own wine things.
<Dillizar> !xpde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpde
<Dr_Willis> Lighttitan,  now you MIGHT of just messed that up if you accessed some files as root. they may now be owned by root - not theuser any more
<ed0n0n> zeitsofa: Fixed it. But I just got a Write failed: Broken pipe. What is this, neve seen it
<Lighttitan> oh I see... well I guess my problem would be more in wine than an Ubuntu question, I guess I need to go to that channel
<bigrigger> ed0n0n: read my last post.
<lore_> vocx: Don't thinks so, but thanks. It woas working till I messed up something in grub
<jrib> DBeta: what card do you have?
<zeitsofa> ed0n0n: read bigrigger's last post :)
<DBeta> jrib:NVidia 7950
<vocx> lore_, can you remember what you were messing?
<jrib> DBeta: right, never mind, what I was thinking won't work anyway
<bigrigger> port triggering does work well for identd port 113, fyi for whomever asked.
<lore_> I just tried installing gfx grub..
<lore_> it wasn't wise
<ed0n0n> bigrigger: Do I need port formwarding in a LAN?? Do I have to change the port forwarding when DHCP changes IPs or new computers are connected to the LAN?
<vocx> lore_, what's that?
<lore_> I had made a backup of the grub dir and tried restoring it but no luck
<gartral> lore_: in intrepid or 9?
<lore_> gartral: in intrepid
<gartral> i know you _MUST_ use lilo in the 9 releases
<bigrigger> ed0n0n: if the box is on the same lan/subnet then no, just ssh user@192.168.x.x
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I have a variety of SOCKS5 proxies running on sequential ports on my PC [ports 10001->10010] .. I wanna load balance over them into a common port [lets say 10011] so I can run over them as if they are a common stream [such as "tsocks links www.google.co.za"]
<vocx> gartral, what???
<_Whipper> ed0n0n, : just do your homework
<Dillizar> !XPce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XPce
<||drake||> i try to open "Screen Resolution" or "Screens and Graphics" and both refuse to open... what's going on?
<Dillizar> !xpde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpde
<Flare183> !askthebot | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lorenzo> hi brasero freezes when I try to add files to my audio projects. It freezes and i have to kill it. I get this error upon launch: (brasero:6339): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_resize: assertion `width > 0' failed. Any ideas? Thanks a lot!
<ed0n0n> bigrigger: Thank you for your help. All is fine now :D
<ed0n0n> _Whipper: Wipe out your homework
<gartral> vocx: what about that bit saying "you must use liloconf after this process has finished" before the installation?
<AU-8423>  
<vocx> gartral, when did you see that?
<_Whipper> ed0n0n, : thank you
<gartral> it was in here, way long ago, hold on
<bigrigger> ed0n0n: if the ip changes due to DHCP, you'll need to rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts locally and ssh to the new ip.
<ed0n0n> _Whipper: You are wellcome
<petergent> hi
<bosco_>  how do i take a directory and make it so no one can view it in a web browser never done it before ?? on my server ???
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I have a variety of SOCKS5 proxies running on sequential ports on my PC [ports 10001->10010] .. I wanna load balance over them into a common port [lets say 10011] so I can run over them as if they are a common stream [such as "tsocks links www.google.co.za"]
<pvtpete> ?
<ed0n0n> bigrigger: Should I put a static IP to each machine? Is it a good prociding?
<Flare183> bosco_: Depends on the httpd server
<bigrigger> bosco_: one way is use .htaccess file
<Flare183> !ask | pvtpete
<ubottu> pvtpete: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bigrigger> ed0n0n: static ip's solve that problem, answer=yes
<bosco_> bigrigger, i know of .htaccess and i run ubuntu server????
<||drake||> why do "Screen Resolutions" and "Screens and Graphics" refuse to open?
<bosco_> i  just want it to say access denied ????
<bigrigger> bosco_: if this is a http webserver,, yes thats what .htaccess is designed for, you can password protect it, forbid it lots of stuff.
<magcius> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<_Whipper> ed0n0n, : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_Security
<ed0n0n> bigrigger: Good. I think Im starting to undestand the LAN networks. Thank you and zeitsofa
<gartral> i have a geforce 2 MX440, and i can't get screen rotation too work, what am i missing, i'm using the restricted drivers, but it won't let me rotate my screen\
<lore_> How to reinstall broken grub from scratch?
<bigrigger> ed0n0n: have a good day.
<magcius> Is there a way to make GStreamer use FluidSynth instead of Timidity++?
<bosco_> bigrigger, i care if i view it i have seen websites like when you try to go to www.blah.com/pictures/ it says access denied i dont want them to be able to acess it but have the pics still show up on my site
<issa> Hi, is it possible to use an installed (already-compiled) files of catdoc and copy it to another machine and just use path to the command line file to have it work?
<dirty> What is the easiest way to get all the dependency's when complying a program?
<_Whipper> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<siriusnova> Hello, is there any way to get evolution to store FULL messages instead of just headers offline? kind of like Thundebird's offline mode
<ed0n0n> bigrigger: You too bigrigger.
<magcius> dirty, apt-get build-dep
<ed0n0n>  Thanks for the link _Whipper
<bigrigger> bosco_: you can restrict viewing a directory list but still show content, iirc.
<||drake||> so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<||drake||> * Imaginativeone__ has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<bosco_> bigrigger, is there another way to do it other than .htaccess i just dont like that method
<bigrigger> bosco_: google .htaccess, its universal and very versatile.
<pvtpete> I'm having a problem booting ubuntu after installing it
<dirty> magcius: sorry for the newb question, but what do I apoint to command to? a makefile?
<pvtpete> can anyone help ?
<magcius> dirty, hmm? You use it like apt-get install except it installs the build dependencies.
<Flare183> pvtpete: Yes
<magcius> For that package.
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I have a variety of SOCKS5 proxies running on sequential ports on my PC [ports 10001->10010] .. I wanna load balance over them into a common port [lets say 10011] so I can run over them as if they are a common stream [such as "tsocks links www.google.co.za"]
<_Whipper> pvtpete, : whats the prblm?
<bosco_> bigrigger, if i set a .htaccess file in my /pictures/ dir and that is where i put pictures for my server then when they load my site they will have to put a password in to view my site prop with the pics so i just want the pics to laod fine but so they cant view the dir by typing it in
<bigrigger> bosco_: what you're asking is somewhat redundant. you want users to see it, but not see it?
<dirty> magcius: what if it is a .tar.gz? and not a package in the repos?
<pvtpete> I'm getting various I/O errors
<pvtpete> let me see now
<dirty> magcius: also not a .deb
<Sna4x8> Hello.  I can't for the life of me burn an audio cd.  Brasero freezes when I add a song to the list, so I got gnomebaker, which crashes with an invalid pointer in free();
<magcius> dirty, then you have to apt-get install the -dev packages manually.
<frojnd> Hello there. Is there any other way to see output of a program than just run it from shell ?
<pvtpete> buffer I/o error on device sda, logical block 0, sd 0:0:1:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<bigrigger> bosco_: you can do exactly that, quite easily with a few directives.
<magcius> dirty, Ubuntu doesn't know what to install if all you have is a .tar.gz!
<vocx> frojnd,
<gartral> Sna4x8: hoave you tryed k3b?
<magcius> dirty, read the docs for how to compile it and what dependencies it requires.
<vocx> frojnd, no, they aoutput to standard output which is the terminal
<pvtpete> it's being repeated over and over
<DBeta> Ha! Figured out a cheap work around. Not perfect, but better than nothing. Compiz has a zoom feature that works per desktop, so I can just zoom in on the window.
<DBeta> Cheap, but it will work 'till I can find something better.
<Sna4x8> No, I haven't.  I tried ripperX, x-cd-roast, Audacity, MPlayer, brasero, and gnomebaker.
<pvtpete> with occasional asking for cache data failed, assumeing drive cache: write through
<frojnd> vocx: ok but the command, can be modified or just: $ program ?
<pvtpete> I just installed it on the master HDD
<Reidy> Anyone able to help me fix my download speed issues?
<gartral> dirty: you might also google for a deb of what your trying to install, "tar balls/bells" are a pain in the arse to work with
<vocx> frojnd, the program can be modified yes, so instead of outputting to a terminal it outputs to a window or text area of course, but it's easier to just run it in the terminal.
<_Whipper> pvtpete, : did you do a clean install?
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I have a variety of SOCKS5 proxies running on sequential ports on my PC [ports 10001->10010] .. I wanna load balance over them into a common port [lets say 10011] so I can run over them as if they are a common stream [such as "tsocks links www.google.co.za"]
<_Whipper> pvtpete, : checked md5?
<gartral> i have a geforce 2 MX440, and i can't get screen rotation too work, what am i missing, i'm using the restricted drivers, but it won't let me rotate my screen\
<nael> I have a stalled booting problem with 8.10, I cannot boot without pressing the return button all the time
<Reidy> Can someone help me with a download speed issue?
<pvtpete> MD5?
<pvtpete> yeah I did
<pvtpete> wiped and all
<gartral> Reidy: for us too help, you need to give information
<Reidy> My download speeds wont go higher than 30kb/s....
<pvtpete> I partitiond it in the installer via guided install
<gartral> Reidy: are you on dialup?
<Reidy> No, cable.
<gartral> whos the provider?
<Reidy> But I'm wireless. On XP & Vista, which I was running yesterday, my dl speeds were around 350kb/s. Provider is Mediacom.
<_Whipper> pvtpete, : did you try to install it again?
<pvtpete> I can do
<DBeta> For those who tried to help me, thanks. I'll continue chewing on this one.
<Sna4x8> gartral: k3b doesn't see my ntfs drive for some reason.
<pvtpete> flare183 was saying that maybe my rive might be dead
<_Whipper> pvtpete, : yeah it might...
<gartral> Reidy: are you aweare you just added another variable here... so your d/l speeds peak at 30 kb/s in both windows and ubuntu?
<_Whipper> pvtpete, : might not..
<Reidy> No, my download speeds in Windows peaks at around 350kb/s...in Ubuntu, it peaks at about 30kb/s
<gartral> Sna4x8: ahh, theres your problem, try copying the files to your home dir and burning from there (i know, its a pain, but NTFS is more so!)
<pvtpete> ok well
<pvtpete> I'll boot up to livecd again
<pvtpete> ?
<gartral> Reidy: ok, thank you, have you tryed a cat5 cable (networking cable) too your router to see if its the router or ubuntu?
<Sna4x8> I did.
<Sna4x8> And it says invalid format on my mp3s
<pvtpete> perhaps you can tell me how I can repair the drive
<gartral> and k3b wont see them in your home dir?
<nael> I have a stalled booting problem with 8.10, I cannot boot without pressing the return button all the time
<pvtpete> or guide me
<Ethan> \join
<pvtpete> anyway
<nael> any suggestions?
<gartral> last@ Sna4x8
<Alek_> kinda need some help, I messed around in about:config in epiphany and now it wont load pages, (not even about:config) so how do I restore it the default configuration??
<_Whipper> pvtpete, : if its broke, then its broken.. nothing to do.. but if its a software-issue.. another thing
<Sna4x8> gartral: It sees them in my home dir, it says .mp3 is an invalid format.
<issa> Hi, is it possible to use an installed (already-compiled) files of catdoc and copy it to another machine and just use path to the command line file to have it work?
<Reidy> The router is completely fine. I'm betting it's something with Ubuntu...but I don't know what...and that's kind of annoying. Trying to update to 8.0.4 is pretty tenuous when it takes 8hrs to update at 30kb/s..
<gartral> Sna4x8: then you dont have mp3 support
<pvtpete> ok
<Sna4x8> I can play them fine?
<gartral> !mp3|Sna4x8
<ubottu> Sna4x8: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bosco_> bigrigger, is this what you are talking about http://www.codestyle.org/sitemanager/apache/errors-403.shtml
<swamptin> !ubottu grub.config
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<swamptin> !ubottu grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu grub
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gartral> right, i meant k3b doesn't have mp3 support, you need another package, i forget what, i think ffmpeg
<Vantrax> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gartral> last @ Sna4x8
<gRunt> Hi all can anyone recommend an easy gui based SSH program I need to ssh into my ipod thats all
<Vantrax> !grub | swaptin
<ubottu> swaptin: please see above
<gunny_17> !ubottu irssi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu irssi
<Reidy> Know what the problem might be gartral?
<Vantrax> !irissi | gunny_17
<Tarantulafudge> Anyone have trouble installing ubuntu server 8.10 on vmware-server 1.0.8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irissi
<Vantrax> !irissi
<eseven73> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<roja> list
<bigrigger> bosco_: that page is for customizing error messages, but it basically explains how to do what you want. this is another good page. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html
<Alek_> kinda need some help, I messed around in about:config in epiphany and now it wont load pages, (not even about:config) so how do I restore it the default configuration??
<gRunt> Hi all can anyone recommend an easy gui based SSH program I need to ssh into my ipod thats all
<melik> how do i add a member to a group?
<Vantrax> Alek_, Im reasonably sure you can just delete it and it will be recreated
<n1c0> hi to everyone
<Vantrax> gRunt, any reason you cant ssh with the terminal?
<n1c0> anybosy asleep?
<bigrigger> melik: sudo adduser username groupname
<Vantrax> Alek_ your going to end up with a terminal connection anyway
<melik> bigrigger, wouldnt that create a new user?
<Vantrax> err gRunt your going to end up with a terminal connection anyway
<gartral> Reidy: not really, at least until you test lan, if lan is giving the same issues, its your routers firewall, if its ubuntu, it should be "fixed" after a network cable, but we'll have to figure out whats with that wifi card if its not the router
<bigrigger> melik: no
<bigrigger> melik: it adds 'username' to 'group'
<gRunt> Vantrax, thats cool could you give me any idea on how to sssh via terminal then, im still relatively new to linux and terminal scares me a bit but ill give it a go :)
<melik> ah allrighty thanks =)
<melik> it worked
<Vantrax> gRunt, use ssh username@dnsname
<gartral> !find|gRunt
<ubottu> Found: E:, sh:
<ubottu> gRunt: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<bigrigger> melik: theres a gui app for this if you have X
<nael> I have a stalled booting problem with 8.10, I cannot boot without pressing the return button all the time
<Reidy> Is there a way to access my router via my computer to maybe configure the firewall to allow Ubuntu to pass? Or maybe my router needs to be configured to allow access to Ubuntu's networking devices? I'm not good with Ubuntu...so I could be talking our my you know what
<nael> does anybody have any ideas?
<nael> or questions to ask?
<gRunt> so in this case if its my ipod can I just ssh <iphere> Vantrax ?
<vocx> nael, please explain, does it stop at grub, does it give error messages, what else?
<n1c0> Guys I've a problem witm my ubuntu. I've recently formetted and reinstall itrepid but 've a trouble wit lan connection. I've need to reconfigure the mtu value but i forget kow do this
<melik> bigrigger, i find CLI better =)
<n1c0> anybody can halp me?
<melik> and easier; im learning it little by little.
<Vantrax> gRunt, you need to know the dns name or the IP
<gartral> reidy does trying to visit home (http://home) or 172.198.0.1 from firefox bring you too the conf page of your router?
<gRunt> yeah ive got the ip but as far as im aware it has no username is all I am saying.
<Vantrax> gRunt, so it would be ssh username@192.168.0.10
<gRunt> Ahh okay ty
<nael> vocx, it gets past grub and the splash screen comes up. The progress bar does not move unless I hold return and it eventually boots
<Vantrax> gRunt, it will have a username somewhere in it
<gRunt> I just found out filezilla is multi-platform too so will give that a look.
<nael> vocx, there are no visible error messages
<gartral> GAH! Reidy im sorry, the ip is 172.198.0.1
<donkey> is there a help channel or something
<gartral> donkey: this is ubuntu help channel
<dhysk1> i think this is the help channel
<vocx> nael, when you see the grub menu, edit the line, and remove the kernel lines "quiet" and "splash" that way, you won't have the splash screen, and you will see the errors if any
<donkey> oh ok
<gartral> donkey: i dont know if theres a general "help channel" on freenode
<Dr_Willis> i always change splash to be 'nosplash'
<Until_It_Sleeps> What is the OT channel?
<nael> how do I get the grub menu up?
<Dr_Willis> !ot | Until_It_Sleeps
<Gnea> !ot
<ubottu> Until_It_Sleeps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> Dr_Willis: i think splash screens are too reminiscent of corporate programming ways
<Until_It_Sleeps> thanks
<donkey> i have a question, i'm trying to unmount my swap partition because it's currently a primary and i wanted to change it to extended
<Dr_Willis> i want the text messages :)
<Dr_Willis> donkey,  you may need to use the swapoff command
<n1c0> Guys I've a problem witm my ubuntu. I've recently formetted and reinstall intrepid but i've a trouble with my lan connection. I've need to reconfigure the mtu value but i forget how do this
<n1c0> anybody can help me?
<donkey> yeah sorry it says cannot allocate memory
<Dr_Willis> donkey,  you areusing sudo with that command?
<donkey> yep
<pvtpete> hi
<gartral> donkey: editing the swap volume is a very very very bad idea, if it isn't broken, don't do anything too it, not unless you really really really need too
<Flannel> !swap | donkey
<ubottu> donkey: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<vocx> nael, when it's booting press ESC, then when you have the menu, press "e" to edit, then remove those words "quiet" and "splash", then ESC, then "b" to boot. Those changes are only temporary, but you can make them permanent by editing, /boo/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> donkey,  if a lot of stuff is using swap.. you may need to close them. and perhaps reboot and use a live cd   or somting that is not going to use  the swap file
<pvtpete> back again: I'm stuck and I can't boot from livecd. It's worked before but now I'm stuck in the box thing
<pvtpete> (CLI)
<donkey> i dont care about the volume it's just that it's primary and i'm at the 4 primary parttition limit so i wanted to change it to extended if that's possible
<jj_galvez> when I click in a window it neither raises or changes focus, and this continues until I logout and back any thoughts? BTW this is with Compiz on
<Dr_Willis> donkey,  live cd + gparted I think can do tht
<Z3ro3X> I finely got my fracking wireless working.  This is what I did.  I downloaded http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz deactivated the wifi using System  - > Administration -> Hardware Drivers.  Decompressed the gz file.  Went into the folder through shell.  Typed make then sudo make install.  Rebooted then reactivated the driver in "Hardware Drivers".
<donkey> ok
<donkey> great
<donkey> i will try that
<donkey> thanks
<gartral> donkey: i don't think ubuntu will see the swap part after you reboot once that change was made
<android6011> is there an msn messenger besides amsn with webcam support?
<donkey> what do you mean?
<gartral> android6011: kopete
<Reidy> @ Z3ro3X: What was the problem with your wireless? slow download speeds?
<_Whipper> donkey:who?
<donkey> gartral
<vocx> donkey, remove or comment the line about swap in /etc/fstab so Linux doesn't try to activate it. Then you can do whatever you want with the swap partition.
<donkey> ok
<jeeves> how can I set up a quick/dirty VPN soulition so I can connect to our remote network to find out what goof set up IIS on a windows box and is causing problems for my Linux server
<gartral> donkey: nvm, i was thinking older ubuntu
<Z3ro3X> Reidy, The driver was that came on the disc was busted or something because ubuntu wasn't even recognizing my wifi hardware.
<donkey> k
<dronix> android6011: doesn't pidgin support cam?
<android6011> dronix i dont think so
<gartral> dronix: no, pidgin lacks all A/V communication abilityies, just text
<gartral> s abilityies/abilities
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, ppp over ssh? but if you can ssh into a box there you might not need the VPN
<_Whipper> pvtpete, :you could not have done the things i mentioned in this time... :)
<dronix> gartral: yeah just checked
<gRunt> Vantrax, thanks I connected via terminal no problems but I am rather horrid with and want to do a fair bit of file copying so might see if I can get filezilla to connect.
<gartral> dronix: i know im right, cause i use pidgin
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, I can ssh into the box, but it keep dropping the connection.  One of the ham fisted interns decided that screwing with stuff on a Sunday was a good idea
<pvtpete> oh I thought you went to the pub
<pvtpete> or something
<dronix> gatral: :)
<gartral> i have a geforce 2 MX440, and i can't get screen rotation too work, what am i missing, i'm using the restricted drivers, but it won't let me rotate my screen\
<Reidy> @ Gartral: It won't let me connect to that IP. And my internet speeds are pretty sluggish as well. I've heard it might have something to do with IPv6(my internet speeds)...but as far as my download speeds IDK what to do.
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I have a variety of SOCKS5 proxies running on sequential ports on my PC [ports 10001->10010] .. I wanna load balance over them into a common port [lets say 10011] so I can run over them as if they are a common stream [such as "tsocks links www.google.co.za"]
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/ppp-ssh.html
<_Whipper> pvtpete, : nope, just to pick a beer and a smoke
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, if the ssh connection keeps dropping then a VPN may not have any better luck.
<pvtpete> oh ok
<pvtpete> :)
<pvtpete> why would the live cd dump me to a CLI though ?
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, can I use nmap to isolate the windows box?  maybe remotly shut down the IIS service?
<pvtpete> shouldn't it just run from the cd (it's worked before0
<pvtpete> loads of times
<vocx> gartral, if you are using the restricted drivers you should probably complain with NVidia themselves. Also, search the forum, maybe someone has already experience with it. Maybe nobody can solve the issue, which means it's a problem with the drivers.
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, nmap shoule be able to find it. remote shutdown? possible... can you remote-desktop into it?
<Sna4x8> gd, I'd have to be a hacker to burn a cd in this os.
<gartral> Reidy: search therepos for IPv6, i think you might have tunneling issues, but beyond that, you might use a networking cable, also, as a side note, try knoppix or backtrack to see if its a general linux issue
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, lol, I wish.  if that was the case, I would have killed it allready
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, what is the problem? is it 'borrowing' the IP address of the real server?
<afreq> hello
<Wanderer> wonder if my bloodyisp is throttling my apt-get upgrade
<gartral> vocx: i initially installed the restricted drivers cause someone said that would fix the issue, and i know aLOT of people who have this card, and there all running fine
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, when I try to connect to the HTTP, it keeps going to an IIS server page.  and I don't know why it dropps the SSH connection occasionally.
<gartral> Wanderer: take it up with them
<vocx> gartral, oh, in that case, you should ask them.
<afreq> Wanderer...you should talk to those people then :p
<Wanderer> they'll just deny it, have to figure out to prove it first
<gartral> i did, they said ask here >.<
<Wanderer> will have to look into that switzerland thing
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, is the HTTP connection going to the same box as the SSH connection?
<afreq> gartral i mean
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, yes, this is a remote office, and everything (http, ftp, IMAP, POP, ssh, smtp, etc) is going to the same box
<gartral> afreq|vocx: i did, they said ask here, same as nvidia support
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, then the intern decided to "move" all of the servers from the office we closed to this office, and then plugged the old office's PCs into the router that they were orignally connected to, then uplinked that into the existing network
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, as you're asking about VPN's I'm assuming this whole mess is behind a gateway of some kind. DNAT messed up? the other thing I can think of is that the windows box is using the same IP address and every now and then it wind the ARP-wars and kicks off your real server.
<AU-8423> /join #gentoo
<gartral> afreq|vocx: i asked if it could be because i have a 5:4 monitor, or if the port only operates at 4x AGP, they all said that those shouldn't matter
<Tarantulafudge> lol arp wars
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, is there a way to put this server @ the top of the "food chain" to prevent the windows servers from fighting with it when they call an election?
<]Prometheus[> what is the best way to kill the X server until next reboot ?
<vocx> gartral, don't use the | symbol, separate our nicknames with spaces, that way it highlight properly
<Reidy> @ Gartral: Check your IM's, I sent you one....that was like speaking a foreign language. Don't know what you just asaid..lol
<Sna4x8> .    /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gartral> vocx: sorry, pidgin did that
<afreq> to be honest i don't know i just thought i'd throw in a cheeky comment :p
<afreq> i'm only in here cos i've got to build an IRC client for uni
<vocx> gartral, real men use xchat to irc
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, not an election thing (WINS), it sounds more like an ARP thing, i.e. the windows box has the same static IP address as the real server. When the gateway does an ARP request it sometimes gets the windows box (and you get an IIS page) and sometimes the real (ubuntu?) server (and you getssh, temporarily)
<wandana> \join xml
<ScottG489> How do i uninstall all of a packages dependencies? Like all the packages that come with another package when you install it?
<Gnea> jeeves: do you have the http server redefined in dns or a hosts file?
<]Prometheus[> ok, ty
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, can you remote-admin the gateway?
<jeeves> Gnea, yes, the DNS is external to the site though
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, naaa, our ISP is a b**ch.  they don't allow us access to the router
<Gnea> jeeves: is the site full of real ip's or private address ranges?
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, any trained monkeys on-site that could unplug the windows box?
<jeeves> Gnea, the site is behind a router.  and we don't have access to it.  (trust me, I'd LOVE to slap the ISP's admin).
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, naaa, the monkey buggerd off and turned his phone off.  If I have to go out there, all hell is going to break loose
<unop> ScottG489,  aptitude remove package  #should do it.
<Gnea> jeeves: by 'site', I was referring to the IP-segment, not the web server
<CokeNCode> k guys, how do i get my blackberry pearl to work with ubuntu ?
<sir_yodle> does Wine have a very large footprint?
<CokeNCode> i wanna upload some custom ringtones
<jeeves> Gnea, oh, sorry.  it's all internal IPs behind a NAT
<_Whipper> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, OK... here's where it gets nasty. ssh into the server (ubuntu, right?) and then ping-flood the gateway (run the ping-flood with a time-limit, just in case). It'll keep the ARP tables full of the 'right' information and should allow you to keep your SSH session up.
<Gnea> jeeves: ah, okay. well if they aren't running an internal DNS server then it sounds poorly setup. you could always clamp down arp addresses if you've got the access.
<FlareDS> jeeves: you should have setup port forwarding
<Gnea> sprinkmeier: why ping-flood when the arp command can lock it in place?
<sprinkmeier> Gnea, it's the gateway's ARP table you're trying to fix in place, not the servers.
<FernandoF> hello
<afreq> arg bugs in my client
<jeeves> Gnea, lol, trust me, if this wasn't the only high speed connection option in the area, I'd be all over it.  the network Natzi won't allow ANYTHING to run on the network (including e-mail (allthough, we have ours running) even on a business account).
<afreq> if you type a ":" in your message everything after dissapears!
<jeeves> FlareDS:  I'd love to, but we don't have access to the router
<ScottG489> unop: no that just removes the single package
 * Flare183 = FlareDS
<Gnea> sprinkmeier: if enough servers could set the gateway...
<Flare183> jeeves: That sucks
<jj_galvez> compiz raise on click is broken
<LjL> ScottG489: not when done with aptitude, no
<LjL> ScottG489: alternatively anyway, sudo apt-get autoremove packagename
<Flare183> !hi | FernandoF
#ubuntu 2010-03-15
<mark__> so many questions about nothing
<jacob__> www.redpillorbust.com homies web sit help u out
<ikonia> mark__: what do you actually want from this channel ?
<mark__> i thit want to help out
<mark__> but theres no point
<ikonia> mark__: then don't
<viyyer> mark__, this might not be the best place to help out in programming
<fallore> is there anything you have to do on a stock ubuntu 9.10 box to allow someone to SSH in?
<mark__> sorry i respect youre efford
<mark__> succes
<gaurav> how to get ubuntu offline restricted for karmic kola9.10
<srv> thanks anyway, I'm gonna install Ubuntu on VirtualBox to see what that dagdum command was
<barcode> how do i switch from netbook-remix to the original desktop :/
<ikonia> fallore: install openssh-server package
<viyyer> depending on the programming language channel might be cool
<fallore> ikonia, and that's not done by default?
<mark__> can,\t emegine how you do it
<mark__> bey
<viyyer> mark__ ^^
<ikonia> fallore: no
<mark__> goodluck
<srv> byebye
<mark__> if you need help call me
<mark__> :)
<abstrakt> is there a program and or what program should i use to convert already existing video container files e.g. mpg or avi to a given codec type? e.g. convert mpeg1video to x264 and convert mp2 to libmp3lame
<mark__> 2inventive
<gaurav> how to get ubuntu offline restricted for karmic kola9.10
<ZykoticK9> gaurav, many people have asked - and i've never actually seen a solution URE is different from "normal" packages
<viyyer> any ideas about the installation demo's username password?
<mark__> bey all
<ikonia> mark__: enough now
<ikonia> mark__: help - ask a question, or be quiet please
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, if you're interested in creating mvk or mp4 files check out Handbrake
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, ok, i'm interested in kind of an all purpose converter if there is such a thing
<gaurav> when i pugin my headfone in karmic kola it doen't work
<gaurav> how to make it work
<ikonia> !sound | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, and or just what exists out there that is like Handbrake for any and all other formats
<bigtom21485> howdy everyone
<bigtom21485> so i have the freq applet for my panel
<ibuclaw> gaurav, check sound settings, 9 times out of 10 it's mute - and you don't realise it ;)
<hetauma> hi! how can I change the location bar to the editable form by default?
<jastor> bha :P even adobes own libflashplayer.so is messed up ;)
<hetauma> on nautilus
<bigtom21485> but after i force it to run at full freq. manually it goes back to half freq. after a few minutes or if i open another application it decides it doesnt need that much computing power
<bigtom21485> i need to know how to force it do what its told not what it wants
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, Handbrake doesn't do AVI anymore (it used to), you might want to have a look at winff (but due to a current bug it can't do mp4 with AAC audio)
<bigtom21485> i dont care baout battery life i have extra batteries
<jasunto> any tonido users here?
<erUSUL> abstrakt: ffmpeg
<usr13> bigtom21485: Try a curb bit.
<abstrakt> erUSUL, ffmpeg will convert things?
<greezmunkey> abstrakt, there is such a tool, can't think of the name now though :(
<erUSUL> abstrakt: yes
<abstrakt> erUSUL, i actually am trying to get ffserver to work
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, winff is a gui frontend to ffmpeg - it's really ffmpeg with the AAC bug
<Superbest> what is a keepass2.x compatible password manager?
<coiax> Is there a way of displaying all the uid on a system, using the Terminal?
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: "sudo cpufreq-set -g performance"
<bigtom21485> urs13: what do you mean a curb bit? pardon my enthusiasm...in vista, windows scaling controller didnt do anything at all.  at least with this i get something :-)
<abstrakt> erUSUL, i got ffserver running, and i just tried to send a video to the ffserver feed using ffmpeg but i got "Unsupported codec for output stream" http://ffmpeg.pastebin.com/XxVpmb9p
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: stick that in /etc/rc.local (without the sudo)
<usr13> bigtom21485: Was only teasing.  sorry.
<usr13> bad joke
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, that's the AAC bug
<abstrakt> erUSUL, and i'm assuming it's obviously cuz the video i tried to send has a different codec than what ffserver is expecting
<bigtom21485> erUSUL: how do i do that?
<ibuclaw> bigtom21485, tbh, the CPU will spend 90% of it's uptime life in idle mode - and force changing that may not be what you want.
<erUSUL> abstrakt: to get mp3 support you have to install libmame
<abstrakt> mame eh?
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: with a text editor
<bigtom21485> usr13: i love linux I hate windows
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<usr13> bigtom21485: I'm quite a  linux fan myself.
<erUSUL> abstrakt: never used ffserver sorry
<gaurav> what is my root password i nver set it how to get in that
<erUSUL> !root | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<abstrakt> erUSUL, hmm i don't see libmame in synaptic, i've got mediubuntu installed
<Superbest> um
<Superbest> this is weird
<Superbest> ubuntu just froze and only the xchat window is responding
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, it was a type liblame
<erUSUL> !info libmp3lame0
<abstrakt> ahh i've got liblame
<ubottu> libmp3lame0 (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 245 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Superbest> I can alt f2
<abstrakt> erUSUL, yeah i've got libmp3lame already
<Kalmi> Superbest, it is your window manager that froze
<abstrakt> erUSUL, ZykoticK9, the file i just tried to send apparently is in mp2 for audio and mpeg1video for well... video
<Superbest> Kalmi, oh... so how do I restart it?
<Kalmi> Superbest, try: metacity --replace
<abstrakt> is that still the AAC bug?
<erUSUL> abstrakt: and what command line are you using ?
<Superbest> Kalmi, that worked, thanks
<Kalmi> yw
<ibuclaw> those Xorg people should really bring back Ctrl+Alt+Backspace =)
<abstrakt> erUSUL, just ffmpeg -i foo.mpg http://myserver:8090/feed1.ffm
<gaurav> how to use my headphone in karmic kola
<abstrakt> erUSUL, http://myserver:8090/stat.html reports that ffserver is up and running, awaiting a stream in the form of libx264 video and libmp3lame audio
<ibuclaw> gaurav for second time, check sound settings, 9 times out of 10 it's mute - and you don't realise it ;)
<abstrakt> or at least that's what i interpret the output of stat.html to mean :)
<barcode> how do i take UNR off :(
<abstrakt> erUSUL, but the video i just tried to send with ffmpeg is as i said mp2 audio and mpeg1video video
<erUSUL> abstrakt: then convert the source file first to that codecs
<gaurav> i check waht setting i used help me ibuclaw
<gaurav> plz
<ibuclaw> barcode, the window manager?
<abstrakt> erUSUL, yeah i figured, so i should use ffmpeg to do that conversion?
<barcode> ibuclaw yes sir
<abstrakt> erUSUL, can you give me an example command line invocation to do that?
<erUSUL> abstrakt: yeah why not
<abstrakt> erUSUL, well i don't know why not, which is why i ask :)
<ibuclaw> barcode, iirc, the packages you need removing are: netbook-launcher, maximus and mutter/clutter.
<erUSUL> abstrakt: ffmpeg -i file.mpeg -vcodec x264 -acodec mp3 file.avi
<abstrakt> erUSUL, ok thanks
<erUSUL> abstrakt: i dunno if the video codec name is correct see the output of ffmpeg -formats
<ibuclaw> barcode, then replace them with: gnome-panel, metacity, compiz
<abstrakt> k
<barcode> ibuclaw instead of removing them is there a way i can "switch" from the original gnome to UNR and back?
<ibuclaw> barcode, open up gconf-editor
<barcode> ibuclaw alright
<erUSUL> abstrakt: is h264
<abstrakt> ok
<ibuclaw> barcode, then browser to  /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<barcode> ibuclaw, there
<ibuclaw> barcode, and change "filemanager", "panel" and "windowmanager" as needed
<ibuclaw> which are: nautilus, gnome-panel, gnome-wm
<ibuclaw> respectively
<barcode> yeah
<slickrick> question about jamu.  my interactive mode no longer works, jamu simply doesn't got to interactive mode when i run it with switches -Mi
<barcode> they are already set on those :/
<Kalmi> ibuclaw, gnome-wm???
<_Elden> Hi, I've mounted an NTFS drive to share trough Samba, is it alright to remove "System Volume Information" and "Recycler" ?
<Kalmi> ibuclaw, ok... nothing
<Kalmi> :)
<gaurav> can i set password for particular files or folder
<phiberoptik192> you wont be able to remove that stuff, just leave it there
<abstrakt> erUSUL, ffmpeg -i Into\ The\ Wild.mpg -vcodec h264 -acodec mp3 into_the_wild.avi reports "Unknown encoder h264"
<papo> amigos espero que no lo incomode con mi pregunta pero es algo muy extraño que me paso. tengo ubuntu9.10 al principio todo bien. me detecto el audio tarjeta de video pero de repente no lo hizo mas y no se por que me dirijo a comprobacion de sistema y nada sera que me podrian ayudar que pudo ver pasado soy nuevo
<ibuclaw> Kalmi, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/gnome-wm.1.html
<sqwertle> Is there a program for creating custom fonts in Ubuntu?
<Emanon> !es | papo
<ubottu> papo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<feedmecereal> Does anyone have the a repository with the latest Firefox 3.7 that is NOT Minefield?
<Kalmi> ibuclaw, well.... he could replace it with metacity....
<ibuclaw> barcode, once changed, require a logout / login.
<Emanon> welcome back DrDank
<erUSUL> abstrakt: correct it only has the decoder :/
<barcode> ibuclaw, i didnt change nothing it was already what you said :/
<ZykoticK9> sqwertle, you might want to check out fontforge (never used it personally)
<DrDank> Alright.. Im a newbie.. Im trying to customize Ubuntu desktop.. I need some major help.. Im gettting frustrated.. someone mind helping me?
<gaurav>  can i set password for particular files or folder
<Kalmi> barcode, try this: metacity --replace
<ibuclaw> barcode, heh :)
<DrDank> Emanon: , can I MSG you?
<Kalmi> barcode, this is not permanent
<Emanon> feel free DrDank
<abstrakt> erUSUL, ahh, k
<DrDank> sweet, thanks.
<erUSUL> abstrakt: as i said check « ffmpeg -formats | less »
<dj_segfault> gaurav: You can set the group of a directory and set a password on a group.
<sine`> how can i change the computer name
 * ibuclaw wonders if UNR inits in the startup applications
<Emanon> ibuclaw: the launcher does
<Kalmi> ibuclaw, i guess it is started by ibuclaw
<dj_segfault> sine: man hostname
<gaurav> after installtion i set swap area
<Kalmi> ibuclaw, i guess it is started by gnome-wm
<abstrakt> erUSUL, dude i'm reading the file
<japherwocky> what's the preferred way to remove grub entries?
<abstrakt> i just did ffmpeg -formats > formats.txt
<Yyharssargyhaell> sine`, use gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<mneptok> japherwocky: use the package manager to remove unused kernels
<japherwocky> mneptok: nice, thanks
<DrDank> I have Compiz and Compiz Settings Manager installed. I have my settings manager configured the way I like.. In terminal i type sudo ccsm --replace and nothing happens.. How am I supppose to get these effects working? I had them working someone helped me earlier but I frogt how..w heN I logged out and logged back in it was back to normal.
<gaurav> how can i run java program in karmic kola
<Jules> it
<ZykoticK9> DrDank, don't use sudo for that!  and the command to use compiz is "compiz --replace"
<DrDank> ooooh.. that could be the problem.
<Kalmi> barcode, press Alt+f2 and enter this: metacity --replace
<dj_segfault> gaurav: Do you have java installed?
<DrDank> ZykoticK9: im still just learning. this is maybe my 5th hour inside ubuntu.
<DrDank> lemme try that.
<gaurav> ya dj i installed that
<Yyharssargyhaell> DrDank, only use sudo when absolutely necessary. Otherwise use gksudo or something similar.
<DrDank> Uhm, it says instance is already running..
<DrDank> any suggestions?
<DrDank> but my effects arent working or anything
<dj_segfault> gaurav: what is the class name, and what package is it in?  Do you have a .jar file or .class file?
<DrDank> I think i mighta got it, i used skill ccsm
<noobtastic> Hey all, I am in need of help finding a way to manually control fan speeds on my Dell Inspiron 1545. My fans won't run at all when Ubuntu loads, which is causing correspondingly high CPU temps (50-60C). However, the fans will run when I first power the laptop on, but right after POSTing and when Ubuntu begins to load they all shut off. I have tried using Gkrellm with the Dell I8k plugin, I8kmon on its own, and have tried googling a sol
<noobtastic> ution to this problem without success. My BIOS does not offer options to alter fan speeds, but it does offer an option to force the CPU to run on low performance settings - which I have used in an effort to stem high temps.
<noobtastic> My CPU is an Intel Centrino 2 P8700 at 2.53 GHz. All settings are stock (no overclocks of any kind, rather, I have underclocked it). I am running Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit.
<FloodBot4> noobtastic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noobtastic> sorry
<DrDank> no such option --replace
<barcode> ibuclaw
<barcode> screw it, im a simple man ill just keep using fluxbox :'(
<Dr_Willis> fluxbox is handy
<psusi> noobtastic, try installing the lm-sensors package and see if that sees the fan controllers?
<DrDank> well I think i mighta figured it out. I just checked my apperance settings.. some how they got reset to NONE instead of Advanced.
<noobtastic> I have, and it doesn't see anything sadly
<DrDank> its working now.. lol
<DrDank> wow..
<DrDank> terminal is FUCKED up.. cant even see the text in it
<Jules> hi
<psusi> noobtastic, did sensors-detect find any pwm controllers?
<soreau> ! language | DrDank
<ubottu> DrDank: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Yyharssargyhaell> DrDank, this is a PG chat. Please watch your language. =D
<barcode> ihow do i enable desktop icons on fluxbox? o.O
<noobtastic> Nope
<psusi> noobtastic, ohh, that's a problem
<acicula> fluxbox doesnt do icons, needs extra programs to do that
 * barcode :'(
<acicula> on the desktopi mean
<acicula> well its a minimalistic wm, what did you expect
<barcode> so fluxbox != desktop icons?
<noobtastic> I'll try again to make sure
<acicula> well the file icons you see in ubuntu are managed by nautilus
<histo> barcode: there are ways to get icons you just have to run that app on start
<acicula> but getting icons in fluxbox will require some effort yeah
<psusi> noobtastic, do you have anything in /sys/class/hwmon?
<barcode> how would i do it/ o.O
<noobtastic> Let me check
<acicula> barcode: id start with reading up on fluxbox
<histo> barcode: rox
<histo> barcode: rox is what fluxbuntu uses
<noobtastic> Yes, 3 folders: hwmon0-2
<ZykoticK9> barcode, idesk and fbdesk - are other options
<psusi> noobtastic, try running this:  ls /sys/class/hwmon/*/device/pwm* in a terminal
<emxer> hello world! hello everybody
<Emanon> !hi | emxer
<ubottu> emxer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<emxer> thnks my friend
<emxer> where are you form?
<EagleWatch> hi all...
<ZykoticK9> emxer, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Spaztic_One> So, I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and I am having difficulties with audio
<barcode> FOR SIMPLICITY SHOULD I JUST INSTALL KDE? :(
<barcode> sorry caps lock
<Spaztic_One> I have the "forbidden formats", so that isn't it.
<rpgsimmaster> Panic!
<histo> barcode: not if you want lightweight
<EagleWatch> i seek for the cli command for the shutdown window!
<emxer> I'm using ubuntu ultimate edition ;)
<Emanon> sok barcode it's cruise control for AWESOME
<acicula> barcode: just using the ubuntu gnome or kde env is a lot easier
<histo> barcode: I would just install rox and use that.
<Dr_Willis> rox filer has a pinboard feature or other tools to get desktop icons.in fluxbox  Not too hard. - but theres a bug in that feature of Rox-filer thats in the repos. :()
<acicula> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  or kubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> !info pacman
<ubottu> pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<histo> barcode: or if you don't like flux you can use XFCE
<histo> barcode: default ubuntu uses gnome
<Spaztic_One> I hear some crackle in the background of all music, MP3 or flac.
<Dr_Willis> barcode:  use the -> autostatic's ppa version 2.10 of rox   , and use 'rox-filer --pinboard=default' and you will get an Ok desktop + filemanager
<noobtastic> None found...hmm
<emxer> I can help somebody
<rpgsimmaster> Help! Guys, I was just running Synaptic package manager, it was in the phase of downloading packages, my system froze (with the Capslock and Scrolllock icons flashing) and now when it reboots, Grub throws me into the shell!
<erUSUL> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1+svn20090607-1 (karmic), package size 489 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<Spaztic_One> If I set my hardware to 5.1 (which it is capable of) I hear faint crackling instead of any music.
<Spaztic_One> I also hear no audio from flash videos (YouTube)
<zetheroo> in Karmic I never notice the update manager notifying me of updates being available ... and my settings are all good
<erin> hey peeps  anybody use  weechat-curses?  can i get a pastebin of an example server in the irc.conf file please the  manual is confusing and t just listing the options is  seriously confusing to me
<Dr_Willis> erin:  i use it all the time.
<erin> 3.0 version?
<Dr_Willis> erin:  i suggest upgrading to the latest version 0.3.x
<Dr_Willis> yes
<erin> 3.x?
<erin> i did
<erin> the  file syntax changed now i got like  10 servers to add.  but the manual is confusing..
<Dr_Willis> [server]
<Dr_Willis> freenode.addresses = "chat.freenode.net/6667"
<EagleWatch> hi ppl!!! how can I call the shutdown windows from gnome?
<erin> just pastebin it
<rpgsimmaster> Can anyone help me salvage a Wubi system?
<Flannel> erin: Have you tried the quickstart? http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<Dr_Willis> then freenode.whatever = "setting here"
<erUSUL> !wubi | rpgsimmaster
<ubottu> rpgsimmaster: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<emxer> rpgsimmas
<emxer> hello
<emxer> I can help ypu
<nightsjammies> I'm having trouble getting just the eeebuntu .iso.
<erin> ...
<erin> what options?
<erin> should i set?>
<emxer> You need install the grub
<rpgsimmaster> ...emxer: My problem is a little bit more complex than that
<nightsjammies> I'm trying to d/l it in windows, and I keep getting the wubi installer or some crap like that..any help?
<emxer> tall me
<zetheroo> so it seems that Karmic does not update automatically anymore - true?
<rpgsimmaster> However...
<acicula> zetheroo: false?
<rpgsimmaster> just reading Wubi troubleshooting guide
<LADmaticCA> is there a way to see my own avatar in a pidgin conversation window?
<erin> errgh
<rpgsimmaster> My question is also: how on earth does a system freeze obliterate my ability to boot ubuntu?
<emxer> Your OS crashed?
<barcode> i have to handtype everything for idesk? :(
<zetheroo> acicula: 2 people here ... using Karmic ... never get notified of available updates
<acicula> zetheroo: there are some patches to fix problems, but not new software versions if thats what you meant
<rpgsimmaster> emxer: I was running synaptic, it was *only* downloading packages, my system halted (scroll/caps lock both flashing), when I rebooted no more ubuntu... :(
<hgri891> ubuntu not like dell optiplex 260 lol so i had to come to a new machine
<acicula> zetheroo: check software sources if its set to periodically check for updates, and that the mirror these are fetched from work
<emxer> ok
<emxer> in the grub line
<noobtastic> rpgimmaster - where you updating? My brother's PC became unusable when his updates froze
<zetheroo> acicula: all checked and all good to go
<emxer> wirte
<msur> hello
<acicula> zetheroo: try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in a console
<ZykoticK9> !enter > emxer
<ubottu> emxer, please see my private message
<nightsjammies> Does anyone know where I pick up the .iso without having to use the wubi thing
<acicula> zetheroo: oh with the sudo
<emxer> ok
<emxer> whait
<Flannel> rpgsimmaster: wubi is unfortunately less robust as a system than a regular install.  The whole system is wrapped up into a few monolithic files, which means its easier to screw up, etc.  (That said, I have no idea how easy or difficult it will be to fix it)
<erin> and it wipes it when it dont work  bravo  weechat  bravo.  all my hard work..
<erin> gone!
<boodroscotch> Hi guys. I have a bit of a major problem here. i recently reinstalled Windows 7, and it knocked GRUB2 out as the main bootloader and put the default as NTLDR instead.
<zetheroo> acicula: that is not the issue ... updates come in when you manually request them ... the issue is with being notified that there are avaialble updates automatically
<Nickalai> rpg, i think it was a case of package corruption while installing
<rpgsimmaster> Flannel: I was afraid of that; normally I run a standard Ubuntu install, but I've had to use a Wubi install in the last few days... unfortunately it would appear that it didn't like me doing that :P
<hgri891> anyone no much about intel raid on an ich9r controlers?
<boodroscotch> as a result i have a non-bootable Ubunut 9.10 partition
<acicula> !dualboot | boodroscotch
<ubottu> boodroscotch: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rpgsimmaster> Nickalai: I would've suspected that, EXCEPT that it wasn't actually installing - it was still downloading
<rpgsimmaster> Nickalai: Oh wait, I see what you mean
<acicula> boodroscotch: look at the urls from ubottu, theres a guide on recovering grub there
<acicula> zetheroo: im checking to see if its not fetching updates
<erUSUL> !grub2 | boodroscotch
<ubottu> boodroscotch: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lucid_interval> rpgsimmaster: that should not have happened, and sounds as strange to me as it does to you. It could be a coincidence, with some hardware / kernel error occurring at the same time. In my experience, the vast majority of such hard freezes have been due to kernel issues or hardware issues.
<boodroscotch> acicula: thanks a bunch. downloading the ISO right now ;D
<Nickalai> hmmm. thatz interesting, thats a nice problem youve come across
<rpgsimmaster> Nickalai, lucid_interval: I've encountered such freezes before, usually related to running compiz... HOWEVER, they've never obliterated my ability to reboot before
<erUSUL> hgri891: fakeraid
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | hgri891
<ubottu> hgri891: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rpgsimmaster> Nickalai, lucid_interval: I suspect my occassional freezes occur as a result of corrupted graphics memory in my system somewhere... but that still doesn't explain the inability to boot
<hgri891> A client of mine has a computer assembled by NEC and they have set up the 2 500 gig hard drives into a raid and it is now broken, i looked online and found that it could have been caused by an external hard drive being plugged in before the machine was started so the raid controler tries to use the external hard drive as part of the raid and ignore the internal one which of couse lead to a failed raid
<hgri891> now when the drive is unplugged the reaid does not repair
<Nickalai> no it definitly doesnt
<lucid_interval> rpgsimmaster: also correct. I misread your orig post. Ability to REBOOT should not be affected. Only changes to installed kernel(s), bootloader and/or other (rare) low-levelc hanges, such as busybox, init, libc should affect ability to reboot.
<hgri891> is there a way to gue this raid back together with ubuntu software raid
<zetheroo> acicula: Update Manager works when it's manually triggered to fetch updates ... that is fine ... but I have never gotten a notification telling me that updates are available ... as I did in previous releases of Ubuntu
<hgri891> it is a stripe raid
<rpgsimmaster> The only hard drive writes that were happening were packages being saved to the hard drive... which makes this whole situation very weird
<rpgsimmaster> nvm, I'll start by mounting the Wubi partition, and seeing what I've ended up with
<acicula> zetheroo: is it set to automatically install updates?
<acicula> zetheroo: does running apt-get upgrade result in packages being suggested for installation?
<lucid_interval> rpgsimmaster: the only thing that comes to my feeble mind is th epossibility that some low-level graphics driver is grabbing the PCI/PCI-E bus and a "warm" reboot does not reset that. Can you (i know it takes a long time) try to differentiate between warm reboot and cold reboot (turn off, pull power cord out and try again)?
<LADmaticCA> is there a way to see my own avatar in a pidgin conversation window?
<rpgsimmaster> !!! question... the Wubi disk files are normally contained in C:\ubuntu\disks\... aren't they?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hgri891> anyone?
<rpgsimmaster> I would appear to have a serious problem
<rpgsimmaster> I just went into that directory - the folder 'disks' was listed
<rpgsimmaster> I clicked on it
<rpgsimmaster> it errored out
<rpgsimmaster> and then the directory disappeared...
<boscop> hi. my usb pen drive doesn't get recognized by ubuntu. but the red LED on it is on
<hgri891> can enyone pleas help with my problem?
<usr13> boscop: sudo fdisk -l
<zetheroo> acicula: it is set to check daily for updates and to notify about available updates
<kostkon> zetheroo, yes, now the update manager window pops up once a week for regular updates or every time there are secuirty updates. and there isn't a tray icon anymore.
<zetheroo> kostkon: oh ok ...
<rpgsimmaster> lucid_interval: any idea why my wubi disks file, and the disks folder might be pulling arbitrary vanishing acts?
<zetheroo> kostkon: that would make sense ... I probably get around to manually checking for updates before the scheduled weekly time came
<rpgsimmaster> especially when they appear one moment, then disappear when I click on them?
<boscop> usr13: http://pastebin.com/61aqW80n
<kostkon> zetheroo, yeap. why not
<barcode> im not really use to linux, https://launchpad.net/desktop-switcher how do i install that?
<Ceidru_Gothly> Hullo, Ubuntu-people. I am setting up a new machine under 8.04 and I'm trying to get it to share a few folders with anther running 9.10. Both are 32-bit and on the same network. I've tried the SMB approach as the 9.10 was already set up to talk to a windows box on the network, but the 8.04 seems unable to get the shares list. I also tried ssh but the 8.04 tries for a half-minute and then reports a timeout.
<phillw_> hgri89, as we have no idea of how the RAID was put together, your 1st port of call will be NEC
<zetheroo> kostkon: no worriers ... that is what I was wondering ... if something like that changed ... ;)
<red> Anyone know how to get HDMI + sound working in Ubuntu?
<hgri891> it just says it is a stripe of 2 500 gig seagates
<red> If I plug my laptop which had windows in it to a TV with HDMI; there was sound straight on without much more than selecting a correct output
<hgri891> but thank i will give em a call
<red> under ubuntu, i get no sound and i've tested all available outputs
<red> three of them being labeled  HDMI in em
<rpgsimmaster> I am beginning to suspect bad sectors on my hard drive - the space is still listed as in use :S
<rpgsimmaster> >:|
<rpgsimmaster> rebooting
<dlynes> Is anyone around that's had experience with preseeding a ubuntu install?
<phillw_> hgri89, if you pop over to ##devil I'll try and help - But I do not say that I can solve it, as it appears to be a anufacturer system
<brahim> HOPLA
<brahim> HOLAHO
<brahim> AHOAL
<brahim> DFGH
<brahim> DFG
<FloodBot4> brahim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brahim> DFG
<boscop> usr13: any idea?
<boscop> usr13: it's a 1 GB pen drive btw
<brahim> PEDRO
<pedro3005> :o
<pedro3005> phillw_, this isn't my idea of fucking
<pedro3005> :P
<usr13> Was plugged in when  you did sudo fdisk -l ?
<xiven> Hi guys
<phillw_> dlynes, pre-seeding ?
<boscop> usr13: sure
<usr13> boscop: Try a different USB port.
<xiven> This may turn out to be a stupid question, however...I would like to remove a package using apt-get. However, when I try to do so, it prompts for the removal of a related package. Is there a directive I can use to instruct the aptitude system to remove ONLY the package I am specifying?
<dlynes> phillw_, yeah
<xiven> The package to remove is usplash-ubuntustudio-theme, but it always wants to remove ubuntustudio-desktop.
<dlynes> phillw_, to automate the install
<boscop> usr13: didn't help!
<Ceidru_Gothly> The desktop thing is usually just a meta-package.
<dlynes> phillw_, i'm guessing you've never done preseeding, if you're asking that?
<usr13> boscop: What type of device is it?
<dlynes> phillw_, it's like kickstart files, but you can fine tune it more than kickstart files
<boscop> usr13: a simple 1 GB flash drive
<phillw_> dlynes, if u pop over to #ubuntu-beginners  it's a) quieter b) more of us than questions
<xiven> Well still, is there a way to tell it remove ONLY the specified package?
<Predaking> I have 3 questions. What's the best way to get a vnc server to startup with ubuntu? NFS mounts in fstab sometimes don't mount unless I type mount -a. This is not ideal. What's the best way to correct this? I use nvidia drivers. The resolution resets upon reboot. I use nvidia control panel to get things setup correctly. Copy the configuration to my xorg.conf file but it still resets the resolution on reboot. Any ideas why?
<xiven> I wouldn't even be removing it, if it would display correctly.
<usr13> boscop: make & model?
<xiven> In fact, hold up..maybe the ubuntustudio developers can help me out with that.
<boscop> usr13: no info on it about that, I got it from a company
<hgri891> im there now
<hgri891> sorry pigin had a hicough with the ammount of rooms in the list
<usr13> boscop: lsusb
<phillw_> dlynes, you can configure up the installation system anyway you want - this is used for sys-adminisatrators, but you have noe said how you want the script doing for you circunmstance.
<usr13> boscop: and ... unlug it  and plug it back in while watching  tail -f /var/log/messages
<boscop> usr13: http://pastebin.com/pFg2T6tE
<ligeirinhomix> opa
<ligeirinhomix> sou novo
<dlynes> phillw_, thanks...asked over on ubuntu-beginners...didn't even know about the channel
<ligeirinhomix> aqui
<dlynes> phillw_, even if i had...wouldn't have thought to ask there, because I figured it was a more advanced question
<boscop> usr13: nothing changed!!
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to force my freq applet for my panel to run at 2GHz like its supposed to?
<bigtom21485> if i wnated more battery power i wouldve bought an intel instead of an amd
<xiven> Hmm...no one is responding for UbuntuStudio
<steven_> i need help
<boscop> usr13: it just showed this all the time: http://pastebin.com/BJz4p7rr
<steven_> i can not download agame
<bigtom21485> usr13: who was helping me earlier with my processor scaling?
<bigtom21485> usr13: i got off to eat dinner
<steven_> i can not download a game and i have wine
<pedro3005> steven_, which?
<steven_> allods online
<wes> Do a barrel roll!
<bigtom21485> wes: lol
<haakon__> What version of Wine do you use?
<bigtom21485> wes: get the mashroom mario grows taller
<rjb> having trouble with HDD, setup doesn't recognize it anymore, is there any free software to recover data?
<xiven> Are there any package sets geared highly toward graphics/web/desktop publishing?
<Nollog> USE THE BOOST TO GET THROUGH.
<bigtom21485> xiven: use wine to run something from windows
<steven_> pedro3005: the game is allods online haakon- i do not know how can i see
<xiven> If I am going to use windows I'll just use it
<xiven> I run Ubuntu within a VM inside Vista.
<sv> zz
<pedro3005> steven_, sorry but AppDB shows that game does not work with wine
<xiven> Thanks to Photoshop being Windows only, I've never been able to completely convert to Linux. Plus, sometimes things go wrong, so I have to revert to Windows until I can get it repaired.
<jastor> hmm .. is it possible to remove stuff .. without apt wanting to download/install/upgrade various other stuff/replacement?
<woodyjlw> dose anyone know if roadnav has been abandoned by the developers ?  have not seen any new releases or updates or anything in a long time
<steven_> so i can paly it
<jastor> heck .. ill rem everything in sources.list and remove it :P
<steven_> pedro3005: ok what about d&d online
<xiven> hey, any developers currently online?
<xiven> I was talking to a couple the other day..don't remember who
<pedro3005> steven_, that one seems to work
<jastor> ok ... now its just messed up :P
<pedro3005> steven_, follow the tutorial on http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17785&iTestingId=50634
<haakon__> Yes, but which version of wine do you use?
<bigtom21485> I wanna change the way my cpu runs so it runs 2ghz when i tell it to using the freq panel app
<bigtom21485> if anyone can help me that'd be great :-)
<steven_> pedro3005: i know that one dose but i cant get it to work
<haakon__> I would suggest adding the wine ppa so you get newer versions, at least for playing games.
<pedro3005> steven_, well, as I've said, follow the tutorial
<jastor> is it so damn hard to remove ONE program/package? without apt wanting to uninstall/reinstall/upgrade/download/install other stuff? rem on all repos in sources.list atleast made it stop wanting to download replacements .. but it still wants to remvoe other stuff :P
<haakon__> Have you done the apt-get autoclean thingy?
<sean> hi
<jastor> haakon__: yea the apt cache is empty
<Guest69794> I'm having an issue with file ownership
<haakon__> jastor: Weird, I have no idea. What does Synaptic do? Does it throw a fit as well?
<stygian> youd probably have to use dpkg, jastor
<pedro3005> Guest69794, yes?
<stygian> though i dont know its syntax
<jastor> haakon__: ill check..
<haakon__> Guest, I'd sugest you run "gksudo nautilus" and browse to the file, and right clicking it, and from there select properties.
<haakon__> The best way I can think of, if you need to take ownership of a file at least.
<xiven> Crap! I removed UbuntuStudio's USplash theme, and now I am getting no screens found at startx
<haakon__> xiven: Seriously?
<cafuego> sudo chown username filename
<xiven> Yeah
<bigtom21485> I have ubuntu 9.10 on a hp tx2525nr and I'm not getting any sound...before I updated, i had sound
<Guest69794> I tried editing the properties, but it says I'm not the owner, I think that might be because I installed windows vista first
<xiven> That error seems to be caused randomly
<haakon__> Guest: That's not it. ;)
<Guest69794> bigtom, check for new drivers in the download center
<pedro3005> Guest69794, what file is that?
<cafuego> Note that ownership on a windows disk doesn't work like that
<xiven> Ohh I bet I know why
<xiven> I have to use VBox Graphics Driver
<bigtom21485> guest69794: the download center? wheres that?
<Guest69794> haakon, what do I try next then?
<pedro3005> Guest69794, yes, as cafuego says, the file has to be on a linux partition
<jastor> haakon__: yea :P synaptic throws a fit as well
<Guest69794> applications -> ubuntu software center bigtom
<Aaronneyer> Hey guys, does anyone think they can help me out with a problem I'm having installing Ubuntu?
<dlvr> Does anyone know of a screen saver, or an alternate method, to switch workspaces at a set interval?
<haakon__> The most likely reason would be that you're not the owner of the file. Root however can change the owner of any file, so in order to take control of a file you don't own, you have to elevate to root first. Graphically, you can just use nautilus, run it from a terminal or from <alt> + F2 with the line "gksudo nautilus"
<cafuego> Guest69794: If you need to be the owner of a file on a windows file system you'll need to play with the mount options for that partition. usually set the gid and fmask/dmask options.
<steven_> pedro3005: it say to hit the blue run com. but there is not one
<Blue1> how do I recover a linux install after a ubuntu install>?
<bpocock> hello... having an issue with 9.10. it seems my F row functionality is inverted. Hitting F1 tries to connect to a projector, and hitting <function>+F1 uses the intended function of F1 for a program... is there a way to fix this?
<Blue1> windows install
<Blue1> doh
<Guest69794> haakon what is the full command line?
<pkbest> are there any good FPS games for ubuntu?
<wes> Crysis
<pkbest> free?
<Blue1> i installed windows after installing ubuntu, and want to recover ubuntu.
<wes> quake live
<pedro3005> steven_, what?
<pkbest> i need something thats active wes... is quake live active?
<wes> www.quakelive.com
<bigtom21485> guest 69794: how do i get my cpu to run at 2GHz all the time?  i have athe ubuntu freq applet on my panel, and it has an option for running 2GHz, but it ignores my command to do so, and even in performance it doesnt go there very often which aggrivates me because i dont want a 1ghz computer i want a 2ghz computer
<haakon__> for launching nautilus in sudo mode? sudo nautilus. Otherwise, as cafuego has mentioned, you can use sudo chown username filename
<jastor> haakon__: GNOME! openjdk ... python ..  xbmc .. various other stuff
<Aaronneyer> Anyone think they can help me out?  Here's my issue.
<Aaronneyer> I downloaded Ubuntu, burned it on a disc, and then installed it within windows.  It gets through fine and then it gets to where it needs to restart.  I restart, select Ubuntu from the OS's, and after a bit of text and the Ubuntu symbol, I get a black screen.
<xiven> Blue1, all you need to do is boot up using a live cd, use the shell to mount the parition with ubunty and run update-grub on it
<jastor> haakon__: i know theese programs doesnt require the package im trying to uninstall :) because they worked perfectly fine before that ..
<haakon__> If it's in a windows partition (NTFS) you'd have to change your mount options, which I don't know how to do.
<steven_> pedro3005: the stie you told me to go to help out but one thing i donot have a blue run bottem to hit
<boscop> I get an error: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" although it's not in use. I just killed apt because I need it to install gparted. how can I unlock that file?
<Guest69794> Bigtom, I have no idea, sorry.  I just had a hunch you had the same problem as me because I just updated yesterday and my internet drivers weren't working and thats how I fixed mine
<Blue1> xiven: ahh sounds easy
<xiven> Although, you may need to run grub-install on the windows partition so it is in the MBR.
<haakon__> What package ARE you trying to uninstall jastor?
<jastor> haakon__: exim4
<pkbest> any combat games other than quake?
<pkbest> like America's Army
<dlvr> you know of cgywin?
<pkbest> or BF2
<phillw_> haakon__, for launching any GUI programme, use gksudo, not sudo - you can screw things up big time
<xiven> Although, that will cause the windows boot loader to come AFTER the GRUB loader
<dlvr> orwhatever it's called now
<haakon__> Sorry, man, I don't know how to do that.
<haakon__> sudo from the terminal have always worked for me?
<b2p1mp> dlvr: why cygwin?
<xiven> Or, you could just modify boot.ini in Windows to have the option to boot the Ubuntu OS
<pedro3005> steven_, what does it say?
<xiven> Although, boot.ini doesn't make a bit of sense if you don't know what you're looking at.
<dlvr> because i'm mistaken lol
<b2p1mp> hmm
<bpocock> hello... having an issue with 9.10. it seems my F row functionality is inverted. Hitting F1 tries to connect to a projector, and hitting <function>+F1 uses the intended function of F1 for a program... is there a way to fix this?
<pwebster25> I have had evolution with exchange-mapi and a bunch of -dev parts installed for evolution because of a crazy mapi setup at work.  I finally am able to connect to exchange normally again, so I got rid of the buggy mapi and other dev apps in synaptic.  However, now, when I open evolution it insists on restoring from a backup.  It gets to the "evolution setup assistant" I want to setup a new account but it forces me to choose a backup file 
<Blue1> xiven: so the update-grub will only access mounted hdd's is that how it works?
<steven_> pedro3005: what dose what say ? the downloader or the site
<dlvr> transgaming is what i meant to say
<pedro3005> steven_, both
<pedro3005> are you getting an error and what step are you at?
<xiven> I think it will work with non-mounted device's too..but I don't remember how to tell you to do that lol
<jastor> haakon__: ohwell .. but regardless of what i want to uninstall .. is it possible to uninstall just the exact stuff i type after remove? without apt worrying about replacements or dependencies?
<haakon__> Seriously, why is sudo from a terminal bad, except you don't get the neat graphical box, and also, I did mean to use gksudo in my type.
<xiven> The easiest way for me has always been boot a linux live cd
<bigtom21485> Guest69794: I tried pulseaudio and that doesnt seem to work either how to i make sure its actually enabled?
<haakon__> jastor: I don't know. I'm not an expert.
<dlvr> Does anyone know of a screen saver, or an alternate method, to switch workspaces at a set interval?
<jastor> haakon__: ok
<haakon__> guest: Have you tried to open a terminal, and use alsamixer?
<Guest69794> haakon! thank you soo much!
<pedro3005> haakon__, it's something about the user
<phillw_> Blue1, easy way to get control over a dual boot system --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<xiven> And use the shell to mount the ubuntu parition, then chroot to it, and run update-grub, or grub-install if its not in the Windows MBR yet.
<b2p1mp> Blue1: teh update-grub checks for boot files on partitions
<pedro3005> haakon__, I forgot what it was
<wes> install gentoo
<diogo_79> is there alternative to wine?
<xiven> phillw> Am I giving him good information, or do I need to re-read on that?
<Blue1> b2p1mp: thanks
<fabio333> diogo_79: crossover
<haakon__> That was what I had to do to get my HDMI cable to transmit sound at least.
<pedro3005> haakon__, but there is a reason as to why you shouldn't use sudo for graphical applications
<bigtom21485> when i go to sound preferences and i go to hardware theres nothing listed
<b2p1mp> gksudo?
<Guest69794> bigtom
<dlvr> diogo_79: seamless mode in vbox or vmware
<steven_> pedro3005: he to let you know ok this is what it says on my down load ok dndsetup.exe
<haakon__> I'm not doubting you pedro, I just wondered if you remembered what it was.
<haakon__> I can always google myself... ;)
<Guest69794> bigtom download both hardware drivers
<pedro3005> haakon__, it's on the UF somewhere
<phillw_> diogo_79, yeah, but you have to pay for it & the votes are out as to if it is better than wine - why not make the free on better ?
<Guest69794> just search in the software center hardware managers
<fabio333> cedega also is a wine stuff
<haakon__> cedega is the paid for version of wine or something wasn't it?
<phillw_> @ pedro3005 you should not use sudo for graphical stuff !!!
<pkbest> i thought cedega is no longer supported?
<pkbest> I use play on linux
<pedro3005> phillw_, yes
<haakon__> playonlinux is a wrapper for wine though.
<phillw_> gksudo   !!!!
<pkbest> what game are you trying to play?]
<jastor> cedega .. heh .. they wanted to get paid .. and in thoose games i tried in them, some even worked better in wine ;)
<haakon__> It just adds options automatically. It's neat and good, but I prefer to do it myself.
<fabio333> pkbest: try open transport tycoon deluxe
<diogo_79> application virtualization
<Guest69794> haakon, one more thing.  how do you change the login box in the startup screen?  I was able to change the background but not the box itself.
<diogo_79> any tips on free produt
<pkbest> fabio333, what?
<haakon__> guest: I don't know.
<pkbest> fabio333, why try to open it?
<haakon__> Sorry, I've never had that wish.
<fabio333> openttd best game on linux
<haakon__> The best game on linux is Mines
<dlvr> diogo_79: virtual box is free
<jastor> diogo_79: yes theres an alternative .. virtualbox and windows ;)
<haakon__> Or maybe kSokoban.
<Guest69794> thanks, haakon
<fabio333> haakon__: nope is openttd
<pkbest> i want to find a good combat game.. sorta liek combat arms
<pkbest> or america's army
<Guest69794> bigtom, any luck?
<haakon__> fabio333: You're a heathen! >:( ;)
<xiven> Well wth
<dlvr> pkbest: check out cedega
<Guest69794> bigtom
<Guest69794> did you try installing both driver packages?
<haakon__> emacs tetris is also nice, because sometimes you need a break
<xiven> Why did removing UbuntuStudio's usplash theme take out xserver's screens..
<haakon__> My guess, is that the xorg conf file somewhere depended on something being somewhere that removing usplash also removed.
<bigtom21485> guest69794: I installed pulseaudio from the software center
<abstrakt> virtual box is free, but the licensed copy of windows is not
<pkbest> dlvr, cedega does not play well with those games as i have read
<abstrakt> vim > emacs > *
<haakon__> abstrakt: Are you trying to rekindle the holy wars? :p
<Zetty> does jfs have an equivilant to dmask and fmask? (all i want to do is give the group rwx, i don't care about what the user has)
<Guest69794> bigtom: which distro of ubuntu are you using?
<bigtom21485> 9.10 x64
<abstrakt> haakon__, noooo... who me?... never!</sarcasm>
<dlvr> http://www.cedega.com/gamesdb/
<jastor> abstrakt: doesnt running cedega or wine require some windows stuff to run? .. i thought micorosft had objections about such ;)
<haakon__> M-x sarcasm
<bigtom21485> Guest69794: 9.10 x64
<haakon__> you mean?
<dlvr> Does anyone know of a screen saver, or an alternate method, to switch workspaces at a set interval?
<abstrakt> haakon__, no i ditched emacs for vim years ago
<Guest69794> hmm
<dbook82> i want to copy a file to my language spec folder, but it won't allow me saying permission denied, but I'm  the owner, how can i fix this?
<Aaronneyer> Does anyone know how I can fix a blank screen after Ubuntu splash
<abstrakt> and i did use emacs, hardcore, for many years... for the record
<boscop> I want to make two partitions on my usb pen drive. what should I choose in gparted for format table? msdos? aix? bsd? it should get detected on win + linux
<Guest69794> bigtom install hardware drivers (jockey-gtk) and hardware drivers (jockey-kde)
<jastor> boscop: fat32
<jastor> boscop: well .. you could choose ntfs .. but some pendrives mess up then
<boscop> jastor: there is no option for that
<rjb> hi my hdd seems death, i can't see any partition, any way to recover data?
<haakon__> boscop: Go with FAT32 unless you need to have files >4gb on there.
<boscop> only those mentioned before + amiga, dvh, gpt, mac
<jastor> rjb: dead how -.. physical? mft? partiton gone wrong?
<abstrakt> haakon__, real tetris with actual graphics is even better :)
<rjb> jastor: it is a physical error
<boscop> jastor, haakon__: I'm talking about the format for the partition table
<bigtom21485> jockey gtk was already installed which i found peculiar. im installing jockey-kde now.
<jastor> rjb: depending on the extent of the damage .. yes and no
<rjb> jastor: before boot makes some maxtor hdd makes some beeps
<haakon__> In a way, but if you're trying to get some ridiculous prolog AI working, you're spending some 30 minutes C-v/M-v'ing the damned thing, and finally figure it out, then you don't really have the energy to do anything else than M-x tetris.
<haakon__> Also, I live inside terminals these days.
<boscop> should I go with msdos (the default)?
<bigtom21485> guest 69794: jockey gtk was already installed which i found peculiar. im installing jockey-kde now.
<stovicek> boscop, choose msdos for the table
<Guest95097> can some help me
<haakon__> Most likely msdos is the best one.
<Guest69794> bigtom, it was on mine too.  just making sure.
<rjb> jastor: what should i try? i have important information there
<boscop> ok
<abstrakt> haakon__, because moving the mouse down to my launch bar to launch it is SOO much harder than M-x tetris </sarcasm>
<abstrakt> lol
<haakon__> If you're not running an Xorg server, it actually is... ;)
<abstrakt> tetris kinda blows anyway these days compared to what's available for video games
<bigtom21485> guest69794: its taking forever so i hope this is it :-)
<jastor> rjb: is it a storage drive? or do you have the system on it?
<abstrakt> ahh, ok well if you're living in the dark ages, then sure maybe that's good for you :)
<dbook82> i want to copy a file to my language spec folder, but it won't allow me saying permission denied, but I'm  the owner, how can i fix this?
<orb01> Hey, after installing timidity I get notifications that my soundcard HDA Intel stopped working, and I don't get any sound anymore.. How do I solve this?
<bigtom21485> abstrakt: unless you have a console then you have sveral other choices if you have extra brain cells that you can sacrafice
<haakon__> You use vim, you're in no position to talk about dark ages.
<Guest69794> bigtom, no worries, it has a lot of drivers along with the ones you may need.
<haakon__> :p
<fabio333> orb01: pulseaudio issue
<rjb> jastor: i have a win installation on it and all the data
<orb01> fabio333: so I need to uninstall timidity again?
<abstrakt> console ftw, but console only for workstation = fail
<pwebster25> Don't want to bug.  Did anyone have any ideas on my Evolution question earlier?
<abstrakt> in more cases than not anyway
<haakon__> Seriously though, if I want 30 minutes to waste, I might as well play emacs tetris as anything else.
<fabio333> orb01: killall pulseaudio
<haakon__> Console for Emacs is pretty much all I need.
<abstrakt> haakon__, well it's your life to waste :P
<jastor> rjb: ok .. do you have any other harddrive on it with a system you can boot from? .. or any other computer you can do stuff on taht wont interfere with the damaged drive?
<haakon__> Prolog doesn't have any fancy IDEs anyway.
<jastor> rjb: if its a ntfs/fat32 drive id just download something like hirens bootcd
<haakon__> It's not as popular as say... Java.
<orb01> fabio333: it says no process found
<Guest95097> if i open d&d with wine when it still in the download filer in says dll;C:/users/steven/Temp/is-LMT2K.tmp/PostInstallrunner.dill
<fabio333>  orb01: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<fabio333> sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<rjb> jastor: actually i have ubuntu 9.10, the dead sata hdd is slave disk
<haakon__> Then again, Abstrakt, I don't spend my entire life inside a tty anyway.
<jastor> rjb: ok
<bigtom21485> haakon_: what is a tty?
<haakon__> I usually use Tty2 for work, and have Tty7 as an xserver.
<abstrakt> haakon__, neither do i... i spend most of it inside either GNOME or explorer.exe
<Guest69794> bigtom what percent is your download at?
<orb01> fabio333: rmmod gives error because it is in use, so I used -f, not sure if I was supposed to do that
<EdUb> Hi - I have a new Thinkpad with an Intel Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 wireless card and cannot get it working.  I have filed a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/537814 - Is there something more I can do, or should I post this in other locations?
<bigtom21485> 27% but im alos on wifi with 8 other computers.  family vacation.
<haakon__> bigtom: Type Ctrl-Alt+F2 and see for yourself. To get back to your graphical screen, press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<gamer> if you install ubuntu with the alternate install CD and choose total disk encryption, does it erase (or at least fill with 0's) all the data on the HDD?
<rjb> jastor: how can i see other disk's data?
<haakon__> It's basically terminal only.
<d0pe> http://www.ihatenikki.com/?mylink=36e1c806f3833359
<abstrakt> well anyway, i just setup a streaming video server with ffmpeg today...
 * abstrakt is quite proud of himself
<bigtom21485> so does it disable the GUI (GNOME) or does it just make it invisible until im done with code? and why wouldnt i just open a terminal window?
<haakon__> It's a personal taste type of thing. For those of all who are stone-ageish like me.
<jastor> rjb: looking to see if theres any decent program
<rjb> jastor: i made fdisk -l and i only see 1 disk
<xiven> Well, if removing the usplash theme broke packages, wouldn't apt-get check report/fix it?
<haakon__> bigtom: It runs at the same time.
<gamer> if you install ubuntu with the alternate install CD and choose total disk encryption, does it erase (or at least fill with 0's) all the data on the HDD?
<jastor> rjb: ok ..
<Emanon> you can have it do that gamer
<gamer> Emanon: how?
<haakon__> It's essentially an aesthetical choice.
<orb01> fabio333: didn't fix it, same error, device doesn't work
<bigtom21485> guest 69794: 30% but I'm on wifi (cable internet) with 8 other computers (family vacation)
<Guest69794> bigtom yeah, that might take a while.
<Emanon> gamer there is an option in the encryption portion of the setup to wipe the drive with random data (i assume from /dev/urandom) before formatting
<xiven> Would Xorg.log.0.log be latest, or would Xorg.log.5.log be the latest log file created?
<gamer> ok
<haakon__> xiven: What does ls tell you?
<gamer> thanks
<haakon__> it should have some sort of timestamp?
<xiven> lol..I always use dir..sorry
<xiven> I'll check
<Emanon> i just do a 3 pass before i reinstall (dcfldd if=/dev/(zero,urandom,zero) of=/dev/(mydrives))
<haakon__> ls -c btw
<djdb4night> server /irc.abject.net
<haakon__> No wait, wrong argument. sorry.
<Emanon> only takes an hour or two if i do all my drives at once
<haakon__> xiven: I mean ls -l off course. Sorry about that.
<xiven> Yeah,  thanks.
<trinikrono> hey peps
<bigtom21485> guest69794: still doesnt work
<haakon87> bigtom, what was your problem again?
 * Ceidru_Gothly got the ssh to work, it didn't like the hostname but the LAN address worked.
<bigtom21485> and if i go to preferences then sound it doesnt see any hardware at all
<haakon87> Wait, bigtom, have you got ALSA installed?
<bigtom21485> guest69794: if i go to preferences-->sound it doesnt see any hardware at all :-(
<bigtom21485> guest69794 wtf is going on?
<rjb> jastor: sorry i am back
<haakon87> Bigtom, do you have any options you can select in profiles?
<dbook82> some help please?
<Guest69794> I'm guessing that your system doesn't have the drivers to run your speaker, and that the drivers are in the package you are downloading
<adante> hi, how do i find the size of a device?
<haakon87> dbook84: What do you need help with? :)
<Blake> if i were to get lucid lynx alpha, when its officially released will apt update me to the official release?  is it possible to do so or would i be stuck with "alpha" lucid lynx
<xiven> After changing a setting in xorg.conf.new, I can go straight to startx, or do I need to call a  configure command?
<Boondoklife> Blake: You should have the current version when you update.
<dbook82> haakon87 i'm trying to copy a file to my language-spec folder, i'm the owner but it tells me permission denied
<haakon87> what command did you run?
<nzqrc> is there a more general chatroom for help with bash and linux utilities?
<dbook82> downloaded file to home folder and tried to copy/paste to langauge-spec folder
<bigtom21485> haakon87: how do i check that?
<xiven> haak if that was to me, I didn't run any command.
<xiven> Just used nano to edit xorg.conf.new on one line.
<haakon87> It was to dbook82
<Emanon>  #bash nzqrc
<entropius> I
<nzqrc> thanks emanon
<haakon87> dbook, you likely don't own the target folder.
<entropius> gah, silly java client. I have a possibly retarded question.
<haakon87> If you want to do it by GUI, press alt+F2 and type in "gksudo nautilus" and do it from there.
<haakon87> then you'll run it as root and you can do ANYTHING.
<entropius> I use ubuntu on multiple systems without a problem, but my mother (living in another state) just had a major Windows meltdown, and I had her install Ubuntu.
<dbook82> haakon87 how can i change that, i'm the owner, like owner-owner
<Guest69794> I have to go... GL bigtom!
<haakon87> No, root is the owner.
<haakon87> You're just one of the lucky people who can become root by sudoing.
<entropius> When she attempts to install multiple different packages (I had her try ubuntu-restricted-extras and openssh) she gets an "unable to find package" error. (Been doing phone support with her).
<entropius> I don't know how to figure out what is wrong without sshing to the computer, and I can't do that since she can't get openssh-server.
<haakon87> You really don't want to change it so that you're the owner owner instead of root, but the way to do it is to right click the folder and use the properties tab.
<bigtom21485> Guest69794: its done and it still wont work
<entropius> Any quick ideas what's wrong?
<haakon87> That's enough rope to hang yourself with, so be careful. ;)
<bigtom21485> guest69794: thanks
<dbook82> haakon87 lol, tried that but it still wouldn't let me. so gksudo nautilus?
<haakon87> Yeah. That way, you'll run as the highest owner of the system.
<boscop> why doesn't chown work on /dev/sdc2 ?
<bpocock> hello... having an issue with 9.10. it seems my F row functionality is inverted. Hitting F1 tries to connect to a projector, and hitting <function>+F1 uses the intended function of F1 for a program... is there a way to fix this?
<dbook82> definitely dont wanna hang myself
<dbook82> lol
<papo> hello friends hope that my question is not uncomfortable. well i am new to gnu / linux. and right now I have a problem when I explain all isntale ubuntu9.10 coached me quedo bien checkout system to detect the audio and me and the card. but a moment to restart my computer the audio disappeared not because they do not hear the horns and tried to Prodire be okay. please
<bigtom21485> anyone wanna help fix a sound card thats not showing up??
<haakon87> It will let you do ANYTHING, and it won't give you those friendly warnings.
<Emanon> bpocock: is your function lock on?
<bigtom21485> papo: what kind of computer do you have? my sound wont work either
<dbook82> haakon87 still not letting me do anything
<bpocock> umm, i have no idea if it is or hwo to check, just got this laptop yesterday, not used to dells
<haakon87> What?
<haakon87> Is nautilus displaying the "You're running in super user mode" warning?
<mat815> What kind of sound card is it?
<bpocock> there doesnt appaer to be a function lock option on it though
<haakon87> Wait, sorry, that's not on nautilus
<dbook82> haak well i pressed alt+f2 then typed in gksudo nautilus and it asked for my password and i got nothing
<bigtom21485> realtek hd audio
<haakon87> You typed your password right?
<dbook82> yeah
<haakon87> And you use GNOME?
<haakon87> And thus nautilus as your file manager?
<dbook82> yes ubuntu 9.10
<haakon87> Then after entering your password, nautilus opened up?
<haakon87> displaying the folder /root?
<dbook82> no
<haakon87> did you type your password correctly?
<Dr_Willis> compiz has a feature to show what apps are running as root. it can append 'root' in the title :)
<Dr_Willis> which is handy
<dbook82> as far as i know, it didn't say incorrect password
<haakon87> It won't, most likely...
<haakon87> Try to run it again, if there's no prompt, then you've typed the password correctly
<dbook82> lemme try it again
<haakon87> It's weird, but true.
<jolaren> Hello. I'm trying to kill a process with sudo kill pid and killall nameoffile.. all runs successfully but the process is still running
<papo> bigtom21485 I have an Intel Celeron multimedia
<papo>           description: Audio device
<papo>           product: VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller)
<papo>           vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<papo>           physical id: 1
<jolaren> What am I doing wrong?
<FloodBot4> papo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<papo>           bus info: pci@0000:80:01.0
<Copperred> test
<haakon87> dbook82: What happens?
<dbook82> now its not doing anything... you said gksudo nautilus right?
<haakon87> I have a sneaking suspicion to why it doesn't work.
<mat815> bigtom21485 have you looked at your logs
<haakon87> Could you try open any folder at all?
<dbook82> yeah
<bigtom21485> mat815: how do i do that?
<dbook82> home folder pops up
<Copperred> Hello......one of my addon in Thunderbird.....is eating up my CPU up to 99%......any ideas on how I can identify which it is?   Like a system monitor but just on Thunderbird........
<haakon87> Can you choose, help - about to see what your file manager is called?
<mat815> System, Administration, LogFileVeiwer
<mat815> on Gnome?
<dbook82> yes nautilus 2.28.1
<i531q00q> Copperred:  If you dont have too many plugins installed, i would disable them one at a time
<Copperred> ok and see which is the bugger....ok thanks.
<i531q00q> np
<papo> bigtom21485 you tell me your  can help
<haakon87> And if you try to run just nautilus from the alt+f2 menu, does something happen?
<entropius> My mom just installed ubuntu after her windows install died. I run ubuntu on several systems with no issues, but of course she (in another state) has problems.
<dbook82> no it does not
<entropius>  or ask someone for help.
<entropius> gah
<entropius> wrong paste
<papo> hello friends hope that my question is not uncomfortable. well i am new to gnu / linux. and right now I have a problem when I explain all isntale ubuntu9.10 coached me quedo bien checkout system to detect the audio and me and the card. but a moment to restart my computer the audio disappeared not because they do not hear the horns and tried to Prodire be okay. please
<haakon87> try typing it in a terminal, and see if that works?
<entropius> She can't seem to install multiple different packages, which fail with a "can't find package" error.
<bigtom21485> papo: no im very frustrated linux is supposed to be easy
<entropius> I've had her try openssh-server (so I can ssh and try to figure out what is wrong), ubuntu-restricted-extras (which is what she wants in the first place)...
<entropius> This happens whether she uses the Ubuntu Software Center or command-line apt-get.
<i531q00q> who said linux was supposed to be easy? ;)
<haakon87> Well, it's just a kernel... *starts flamewar*
<haakon87> :p
<bivo> bigtom21485 linux is no different from Windows or Mac, theres a learning curve
<Emanon> entropius you remind her to update apt-get?
<i531q00q> entropius: you've checked that all the software sources have been selected?
<haakon87> dbook, how did that go?
<dbook82> ok it popped up the password prompt i typed it in and now i'm getting a unique-DBus Warning
<haakon87> In the terminal?
<dbook82> yes
<entropius> i531: I asked her to check. She says multiverse, etc. have been checked.
<haakon87> Because you can ignore that... ;)
<entropius> as in sudo apt-get update? Does that need to be done on a new system?
<haakon87> does nautilus display /root?
<i531q00q> yep it does
<papo> bigtom21485 I'm really new that I'm a little left not what you mean hope you do not really bother bu
<dbook82> nautilus hasn't come up
<entropius> Hm. I'll have her do that. Never did that on my box. Do the GUI programs not do it automagically?
<Emanon> have her hit the refresh button or issue sudo apt-get update in a terminal entropius
<haakon87> hm.. type naut and hit tab.
<haakon87> No wait..
<haakon87> Sorry.
<bigtom21485> papo: im new too i would ask someone more knowledgable
<haakon87> Hit Ctrl+C a few times to kill the nautilus first.
<keyboardtalk> How can one make the ubuntu file browser display thumbnails for png images?
<dbook82> ok
<haakon87> And then type naut and hit tab for the autocomplete.
<haakon87> if there's a slight misspelling it will correct it for you. :)
<dbook82> ok, done
<haakon87> did it complete to nautilus?
<dbook82> yes
<haakon87> does nautilus launch?
<haakon87> (When you hit enter off course /pedantry)
<dbook82> yes
<haakon87> YES! This is good!
<papo> bigtom21485 good friends will thank you all so
<haakon87> Close nautilus.
<dbook82> check
<haakon87> And hit the up-button to display the last command (nautilus)
<wes> install gentoo
<vlad003> Does anyone know how to blank the screen from CLI? But come back when mouse moves?
<dbook82> check
<haakon87> Now go to the beginning of the line, and add "gksudo " without the quotes
<haakon87> so that the entire string of text is "gksudo nautilus" without the quotes.
<dbook82> checkity check
<haakon87> hit enter, and let's hope.
<mat815> bigtom21485 are you using gnome or kde
<haakon87> If not there's another way to do this, but it involves terminal work.
<wes> INSTALL GENTOO
<bigtom21485> mat815 i disabled the slmodem driver and now my sound works so good thing i dont send/recieve faxes
<dbook82> o.O Eel-CRITICAL yadda yadda yadda failed
<Boondoklife> vlad003: Are you refering to kicking off the screen saver from terminal?
<haakon87> Alright, let's do this the old fashioned way.
<bigtom21485> mat815 im using gnome for now until i get kubuntu which looks a little nicer
<dbook82> -cracks kunckles-
<mat815> you fixed the sound, good job
<haakon87> what you need to know is the full path to the folder your file is in.
<haakon87> Including the file.
<bigtom21485> mat815 how do i get tablet pc functionality?
<vlad003> Boondoklife: Kind of... When I close my laptop lid, the screen goes blank. There's no screensaver. just blank
<bigtom21485> after all it is a tablet pc :-)
<dbook82> its in the home folder
<haakon87> type ls ~/ in your terminal
<haakon87> that will list up all files there.
<haakon87> See if you can find the file you want to copy.
<Boondoklife> vlad003: Can you tell me exactly what you want to do?
<dbook82> yes its there
<haakon87> Good, then half our job's already done.
<dbook82> lol
<haakon87> Now, find the full path to where you want to copy the file to.
<iAccepted> im looking for a program i just added from Synaptic package manager its called 'eric' can anyone help me, Thanks.
<dbook82> ok wait one
<bigtom21485> who knows how to force frequency scaling to 100% when im running on battery?
<vlad003> Boondoklife: Just turn off the screen from command line but have it turn back on when I move my mouse
<mat815> if you want  you can check your logs by entering 'gnome-system-log' on a terminal
<Boondoklife> vlad003: gnome-screensaver-command -a
<dbook82> ok got it
<haakon87> what's the full path?
<jolaren> I will try to ask again.. Why can't I kill a process using "sudo kill processid" or "sudo killall nameofprocess"
<dbook82> /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs?
<CAPcap> im having an issue with the process gconfd-2 running at a high level and driving my cpu usage to 100 constantly. help
<vlad003> Boondoklife: Thanks!
<haakon87> and your file's full path is ~/something?
<Boondoklife> vlad003: No worries
<iAccepted> im looking for a program i just added from Synaptic package manager its called 'eric' can anyone help me, Thanks.
<dbook82> /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs
<ardchoille> CAPcap: Are you using a rather large theme of some kind?
<haakon87> then you want to try the command (without the quotation marks): "sudo cp ~/<filename> /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/<filename>"
<haakon87> It basically means: "As the root user, copy the file from here to there.
<gbear14275> anyone here do remote kvm management by gui?
<mat815> jolaren try "sudo kill -9 processid"
<vlad003> iAccepted: Is the package name called eric?
<rastasean> does anyone know if there is a channel specific to ubuntu studio?
<haakon87> iAccepted: just try to type eric in the terminal.
<gbear14275> virt-manager in ubuntu seems very limited and am wondering about alternatives
<iAccepted> vlad003: i believe so
<vicsar>  
<rastasean> gbear14275: what issues are you having?
<haakon87> dbook82: Does it work?
<iAccepted> haakon87, thanks.
<CAPcap> ardchoille, not really. same settings as i always had before. but today i had some issues with my metacity not launching (which i didnt find out until i'd done a bunch of other things trying to get my window borders back). i removed GNOME and then reinstalled it and since then this has been happening.
<iAccepted> it's not installed
<iAccepted> i guess.
<dbook82> do i need to specify where the file is coming from?
<wgrant> rastasean: You mean #ubuntustudio?
<jolaren> mat815: I did.. doesnt stop the process
<haakon87> Yes.
<haakon87> That's what ~/ means:
<dbook82> ok wait one
<haakon87> It means "In my homefolder"/
<ardchoille> CAPcap: That could do it. gconfd is the daemon that makes sure your desktop themes work properly
<rastasean> wgrant: is that a channel?
<steven_> why cant i play runescape i download the jave thing
<wgrant> rastasean: Yes.
<iAccepted> do you got the plug- in for firefox
<jolaren> mat815: I'm totally out of ideas
<mat815> jolaren, try "man kill" for a better explanation
<iAccepted> if that's what browser your using.
<haakon87> "sudo cp ~/<filename> /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/<filename>" Is what you need to use, and you off course have to substitude <filename> for the filename... ;)
<dbook82> huzzah!
<haakon87> It worked?
<gbear14275> rastasean, I'd like to be able to configure a network bridge through gui...  looks like the newer virt-manager packages might have that capability but it seems like ubuntu never updates the package...  and I've tried finding ppa's that work but can't seem to get them working.  I guess my ideal fix would be if someone could either a) point me at a gui that is better than virt-manager or b) point me ot a ppa that will enable 
<vicsar>  
<jolaren> mat815: I have
<dbook82> yes it did
<haakon87> That's good to hear.
<steven_> i domt know but yes i runinng fire fox
<dbook82> arigato gozaimasu
<dbook82> lol
<haakon87> I was tearing my hair out... :p
<iAccepted> steven_: then try to get the plug-in for it.
<haakon87> But you seem to have some problems with gksudo though... Might want to reinstall it.
<dbook82> now how do i fix the gksudo not working in alt+f2?
<haakon87> I don't know.
<steven_> how do i do that
<haakon87> I'm sorry dbook82, I'm not a Unix wizard...
<dbook82> can i find gksudo in synaptic package manager?
<haakon87> You can just use the terminal.
<haakon87> It's a lot quicker.
<mat815> jolaren, how are you finding the process id
<jolaren> mat815: ps -a
<CAPcap> ardchoille, anyways even after installing xfce, removing gnome, and reintalling all of the regular ubuntu-desktop I still didnt have my borders back. basically looked harder for some solutions and "determined" that metacity wasnt launching. so i added it to my startup applications manually and now i have my window decorations back (close maximize minimize and title bar etc).
<iAccepted> haakon87: ty.
<haakon87> you're welcom iAccepted.
<haakon87> *welcome
<ardchoille> CAPcap: Mine did that until I removed compiz
<CAPcap> ardchoille, but now this is happening
<haakon87> But yeah, dbook, you should be able to find it in synaptic.
<dbook82> would that be something like sudo apt-get gksudo?
<steven_> iAccepted: how do i get the plug in
<rastasean> gbear14275: i know there are several different virtual machine managers. have you tried others?
<CAPcap> ardchoille, so if I should shut of compiz?
<iAccepted> steven_: ummm i don't know let me try to find out for you, ok?
<CAPcap> ardchoille, ive never had a problem with it before but ok
<steven_> ok
<haakon87> dbook82: to reinstall it however, just type this line into the terminal
<haakon87> sudo aptitude reinstall gksu
<iAccepted> steven_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7        3rd one down.
<CAPcap> ardchoille, compiz is off, still maxing out my cpu
<haakon87> Meaning as root, use aptitude to reinstall the package gksu (which is the one that has gksudo in it)
<gbear14275> rastasean: no I was kinda hoping for some recommendations from the crowd
<jolaren> mat815: logging out and loggin in again everytime really sucks
<sean> hello
<Guest8665> what is the command for running files as the owner?
<haakon87> Guest8665: What exactly do you mean?
<CAPcap> Guest8665, you mean as root? sudo
<sharrell> sudo?
<Guest8665> yes
<haakon87> You can use sudo to switch users.
<iAccepted> haakon87: how do i do that thing where i talk to you and it shows up red on irc, or am i doing it now?
<Guest8665> but sude something
<Guest8665> not switching users owners
<sharrell> sudo -u username command
<dbook82> ok in the process and done
<nightrid3r> gbear14275: hypervm
<Guest8665> d something
<dbook82> veilen dank for your help haakon87
<haakon87> iAccepted: If I show up red now, then you just type <username>: something.
<haakon87> You're welcome dbook.
<Guest8665> haakon
<Guest8665> I was guest 6 thousand something
<iAccepted> haakon87: k so am i doing it?
<Guest8665> you told me that before I just forgot ^-^
<haakon87> Yes.
<iAccepted> haakon87: k thanks.
<Guest8665> d something
<iAccepted> steven_: Did you get it to work?
<steven_> give in onec sec ok
<haakon87> btw, am I the only one who hate the <command> --help texts?
<iAccepted> steven_: K.
<Guest8665> sudo d something
<haakon87> Coming from Windows' cmd prompts, where the /? switch contains useful information, it's annoying that the --help switch only contains reminders for people who already know what they're doing.
<Guest8665> haakon what do you use to run files as an admin
<haakon87> If any GNU coreutils people are here, hear my plea, expand the --help texts! Please!
<mat815> jolaren: kil -KILL pid or kill -9 pid will send a signal to cause an exit that cannot be blocked, if the process is failing in a loop it may not be receiving any signal, what is the process your trying to kill
<wgrant> haakon87: You probably want to read the man page if you don't know what you're doing.
<wgrant> haakon87: The usage strings provided by --help tend to just be a reminder.
<haakon87> No, I'd want the info file...
<haakon87> ;)
<haakon87> But yeah, the manpages own.
<steven_> i dont know what to do
<CAPcap> ardchoille, I logged out and back in after shutting of compiz. gconfd-2 is no longer running up my cpu. thanks. sux that i cant have compiz on tho. i liked having it a lot. never was a problem before today :(
<haakon87> but the --help strings should be slightly more informative IMO.
<iAccepted> haakon87: sorry for bothering you so much, but how come i can't find python in my computer, i have it installed in everything because i heard that python was on ubuntu already.
<steven_> <iAccepted> i dont know what to do
<haakon87> iAccepted: open a terminal, and type python.
<Guest8665> haakon?
<haakon87> Yes, guesT?
<haakon87> *guest.
<iAccepted> steven_: hold on.
<Guest8665> what do you use to use files as an admin? it's like sudo dilimit
<haakon87> sudo for terminal, and gksudo for gui.
<steven_> k
<iAccepted> steven_: did you press download now on the right of the 3rd one down?
<steven_> yes
<iAccepted> hakoon87: i did that and it gave me like 4 options.
<steven_> then the slef exc. one
<haakon87> And it's not called admins on GNU/Linux systems, but root. And root can roughly be translated as godmode = on
<haakon87> iAccepted, could you copypaste the screen?
<haakon87> Preferably on pastebin.
<haakon87> Because of antispam measures here.
<Ed1> somebody know where i can find info to install aion on ubuntu
<iAccepted> haakon87: sure
<Ed1> ?
<haakon87> Thanks.
<Ed1> somebody know where i can find info to install aion on ubuntu ???
<Guest8665> haakon that's not the one
<haakon87> Then I don't know what you're looking for.
<haakon87> Sorry.
<haakon87> http://pastebin.com/ for pasting text people. :)
<Predaking> I have 3 questions. What's the best way to get a vnc server to startup with ubuntu? NFS mounts in fstab sometimes don't mount unless I type mount -a. This is not ideal. What's the best way to correct this? I use nvidia drivers. The resolution resets upon reboot. I use nvidia control panel to get things setup correctly. Copy the configuration to my xorg.conf file but it still resets the resolution on reboot. Any ideas why?
<Guest8665> lol you told me one when I was guest 6 thousand something
<iAccepted> haakon87: wait you want the text or sceenshot, if screen shot idk how.
<jolaren> mat815: the process i'm trying to kill looks like this 2324 pts/1    00:00:23 newcs.x86_64
<iAccepted> on pastebin
<johndarc> what's the best and safest way of updating ubuntu daily?
<johndarc> ubuntu-daily, I mean, the alpha
<haakon87> guest8665: Are you thinking about "gksudo nautilus"?
<haakon87> text.
<geoffrey> hello
<haakon87> iAccepted: I'd prefer the text.
<wgrant> johndarc: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support.
<iAccepted> haakon87: http://yfrog.com/dyscreenshotmathewmathewp
<iAccepted> haakon87: opps.
<haakon87> iAccepted: You have launched python successfully.
<haakon87> That's the interpreted.
<haakon87> *interpreter.
<haakon87> What exactly did you want to launch?
<iAccepted> python
<haakon87> which, in the screenshot you have launched.
<haakon87> So what exactly is the problem?
<Aren> I have a question regarding the soon-to-be released LTS version 'Lucid Lynx'.  If I want to separate the Ubuntu OS from my /home directory where I put all my files, what is the minimum hard drive space I should use for / to install into?
<iAccepted> i want to open the program python
<iAccepted> idk where to though.
<haakon87> You already have that open.
<haakon87> In the screenshot.
<wgrant> Aren: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, please.
<iAccepted> the eric4?
<Aren> wgrant, thank you for the redirect.
<haakon87> do you mean an IDE for Python programming?
<johndarc> Aren, probably 4GB (minimum), I use 30GB though
<iAccepted> yeah.
<johndarc> default installation is about 2.9GB from the live-cd
<haakon87> just type eric4 in the terminal.
<haakon87> off course you need to call exit() to get out of the python interpreter.
<gbear14275> nightrid3r: wow... it support kvm?
<haakon87> iAccepted: did that work?
<gbear14275> nightrid3r: can't find much on what hypervisors they support...
<nightrid3r> yes
<gbear14275> great thanks
<Aren> I can't seem to /join ﻿#ubuntu+1 to ask my question about Lynx...no error message nor attempt to join that room.  What am I doing wrong?
<kocmodpom> I am attempting to install fftw-3.2.2 and am getting a lot of NOs on the ./configure and a couple warnings on 124 and 125 that I don't understand. anyone help please http://pastebin.com/G5Bgarbi
<iAccepted> haakon87: wait i got this when i opened eric then tryed to open the python documentation. But what im trying to do is learn python..
<wgrant> kocmodpom: Why are you trying to compile it manually? There is a package for it.
<iAccepted> haakon87: http://yfrog.com/juscreenshot1sgp
<steven_> <iAccepted> i give up
<iAccepted> steven_: wait.
<haakon87> iAccepted: you lack some docs. Nothing serious.
<iAccepted> steven_: i found out why
<iAccepted> haakon87: so how can i get them back.
<kocmodpom> wgrant: I couldn't figure out how to do what you are asking
<steven_> ok cool
<wgrant> kocmodpom: Why do you want fftw 3.2.2?
<hub_cap> Are there any Evolution expert here?
<kocmodpom> wgrant: it is necessary for xoopic
<haakon87> reinstall python or google for the files and put them back in manually seems to be the best options.
<wgrant> kocmodpom: install the 'libfftw3-dev' package.
<haakon87> but I'm no python expert.
<haakon87> If you wanted to learn swi-prolog I might be of more use. :(
<ubuntu> hello, how please recommended webcam software for ubuntu karmic
<wgrant> iAccepted: Install python-doc.
<wgrant> ubuntu: Cheese
<iAccepted> steven_: check your message thing.
<haakon87> thanks wgrant.
<kocmodpom> wgrant: ah thanks! I will try that and then the xoopic install again
<haakon87> and yes, cheese is nice.
<nfm> Hi, anyone here?
<wgrant> nfm: Nobody.
<nfm> :(
<ubuntu> wgrant : thanks, installing now
<haakon87> No, we're all just bots trying to pass the Turing test.
<wgrant> ubuntu: np
<mat815> jolaren: pts/1 does not sound like it is a program itself, it is more like a thread or a connection that may be associated with newcs try 'ps a for a better listing'
<nfm> So I saw a random comment on ubuntuforums that it's possible to use rpm in ubuntu
<haakon87> by using alien, sure.
<kocmodpom> wgrant: I am getting an invalid operation error
<wgrant> mat815: 'pts/1' is the first open virtual terminal -- normally a gnome-terminal instance.
<wgrant> kocmodpom: What is the exact text of the error message?
<wgrant> nfm: Not really. Why?
<nfm> You can't just install rpm and go?
<wgrant> No.
<enyawix> is miro still working in ubuntu?
<nfm> I was just curious. :)
<mat815> thanks
<haakon87> You *can* use alien and make rpm into a deb.
<kocmodpom> wgrant: kocmodpom@kocmodpom-laptop:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get libfftw3-dev
<kocmodpom> E: Invalid operation libfftw3-dev
<haakon87> But it's not recommended.
<wgrant> kocmodpom: apt-get install libfftw3-dev
<nfm> Ok, thanks.
<kocmodpom> wgrant: doh!
<wgrant> nfm: As haakon87 says, you can use alien to convert an rpm into a deb, but it is strongly discouraged.
<wgrant> nfm: Installing with rpm directly is a recipe for endless sorrow.
<haakon87> calculating the sorrow for alien however, is merely np-complete.
<wgrant> Indeed :(
<nfm> @wgrant How much sorrow are talking? What's the worst that could happen? :P
<nfm> *we
<haakon87> You know murphy's law?
<nfm> yeah
<ultraparadigm> Ok,  Boxee = Fail!
<haakon87> You're tempting it nfm, and that's not a good thing.
<nfm> lol
<nfm> Ok, I'm curiouser now than ever! I'm firing up a live cd and seeing what happens...
<ultraparadigm> Boxee wouldn't run in windows, I figured, well the OS is crap and nothing works right anyway, but now it doesn't work in my Ubuntu either and nearly everything else works, even windows programs, and boxee still doesn't work.
<haakon87> But if you really, absolutely must have something, and it's not available as a deb, or as source, then you can use alien. But most likely the package won't install properly and you have to spend some manner of time running around in a massive terminal FUBAR and removeing stuff by hand.
<wgrant> nfm: In most cases packages will fail to install. In other cases they will overwrite things and make your computer explode.
<wgrant> Well, not quite, but close.
<ultraparadigm> I've never had a native program not run in Linux before.  Boxee = FAIL
<haakon87> Not really explode, just force you to have fun with a recovery shell because rpm just got root and decided to add random stuff to things.
<enyawix> Ubuntu have kernel preemption turned on/
<enyawix> ?
<nfm> All right, thanks guys (or gals?)!
<haakon87> *have a painful memory of scheme and poor documentation not mentioning guile...*
<haakon87> Oh well, I learned from that.
<vicsar> hello all. i need help making my "Logitech Precision" game pad work in Ubuntu. Any volunteers?
<papo> Mostrar forma romanizada
<papo> hello friends understand that I am new to gnu / linux. ahorira truth and I have a problem with the sound when you install the system recognized me right. but then I stop sounding audio. and that I went back to mount the system thinking it was an update of packages that did. please I hope I can really help
<kramer3d> how do i add a path so that if i type in adb in the terminal, it works
<jolaren> mat815: None of importance there
<haakon87> kramer3d:
<haakon87> What is adb?
<kocmodpom> wgrant: oh yea, that was a lot easier, thanks! but I am still getting some NOs and warnings on 116-119 due to dfftw http://pastebin.com/ZVTXnY7e
<gbear14275> anyone know of any ppa's that are keeping pace with the virt-manager package?
<kramer3d> haakon87: its a application i  have in a nother folder
<haakon87> Because if it's just one program in a terminal, it's better to just use alias.
<gbear14275> I can't find one that works
<kramer3d> haakon87: how do i do that
<papo> Mostrar forma romanizada
<papo> hello friends understand that I am new to gnu / linux. ahorira truth and I have a problem with the sound when you install the system recognized me right. but then I stop sounding audio. and that I went back to mount the system thinking it was an update of packages that did. please I hope I can really help
<gbear14275> ours is over a major version behind
<haakon87> kramer3d: Just open .bashrc, and on the last line, add "alias adb='<path to program>/<program name>'"
<kramer3d> ok thanks
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to get rhythmbox to play mp4 acc's from itunes?
<bigtom21485> without converting them to mp3?
<kramer3d> haakon87: how come editing the path didnt work
<kramer3d> i did
<kramer3d> PATH = $PATH:\dir\
<haakon87> That's WINDOWS syntax.
<kramer3d> :o
<Spaztic_One> bigtom21485:  I'm no pro, but I think all mp4s from itunes are protected and there isn't any way short of burning to disks and then ripping them again
<ultraparadigm> Anyone know if boxee requires rtorrent?
<Spaztic_One> But I could be wrong.
<kocmodpom> After installing dfftw Why am I still getting some NOs and warnings on 116-119 from dfftw not being found? http://pastebin.com/ZVTXnY7e
<haakon87> But after you've added the line to .bashrc you'll have to restart your terminal for the changes to take effect. Also, you should always keep a backup of the old .bashrc in case something goes wrong.
<bigtom21485> how about someone leak the info from apple and i convert the songs to mp3's without wasting cd-r's?
<user1> |}.l
<Spaztic_One> Yeah, really...
<wgrant> kocmodpom: You installed fftw, not dfftw.
<mat815> jolaren: pts/#'s are process that do not stand alone, they are not able to be killed, wgarnt said that the pts/1 is a virtual terminal used by gnome and on my box pts/1 is a thread from anjuta
<wgrant> Oh, looks like that's a header in libfftw.
<kocmodpom> wgrant: I thought it was the same?
<haakon87> as for AAC in rythmbox, have you installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<bigtom21485> how do i get my tablet pc to work as a tablet in ubuntu?
<bigtom21485> and how about my webcam?
<kocmodpom> wgrant: at least that is what my google search led me to believe
<wgrant> kocmodpom: You probably need fftw2.
<wgrant> Not fftw 3.x.
<haakon87> Wait, kramer3d, I think I messed up. Sorry for that, I misread your comment about setting the path.
<kocmodpom> wgrant, so I should try sudo apt-get install libfftw2-dev ?
<jiero> Hi, everybody, I have a problem about shared partition across karmic&lucid. Last night I installed Lucid seperate from Karmic, but I found a partition which I named "/media/disk" could not be shared, in both writing/readin, in between the 2 Ubuntu. Can anybody help me, please?
<kramer3d> haakon87: what?
<wgrant> kocmodpom: Not sure -- look around in Synaptic.
 * wgrant has to go now.
<gbear14275> I have a question... is there a way to donate to Canonical but with a caveat that the donation be used for a specific cause?
<kocmodpom> ok
<kocmodpom> thanks
<papo> hello friends understand that I am new to gnu / linux. and truth right now I have a problem with the sound when you install the system recognized me right. but then I stop sounding audio. and that I went back to mount the system thinking it was an update of packages that did. please I hope I can really help
<haakon87> Anyway, the proper way to do it is here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-set-path-how-do-i-set-path-environment-variable-111204/
<haakon87> And you were doing it right.
<haakon87> Sorry about that.
<haakon87> Also you have to export it afterwards.
<papo> hello friends understand that I am new to gnu / linux. and truth right now I have a problem with the sound when you install the system recognized me right. but then I stop sounding audio. and that I went back to mount the system thinking it was an update of packages that did. please I hope I can really help
<haakon87> papo, could you please try to speak english without first going through google-translate?
<papo> hola amigos comprenderán que soy nuevo en gnu/linux. y de verdad ahorita tengo un problema con el sonido cuando instale el sistema me lo reconocio bien. pero de repente dejo de sonar el audio. y eso que volvi a montar el sistema pensando que fue una actualizacion de paquetes que hice. por favor espero que me puedan ayudar de verdad
<vicsar> hello all. i need help making my "Logitech Precision" game pad work in Ubuntu. Any volunteers?
<Losha> haakon87: his english is adequate. He has the same sound problems that plague many people in 9.X....
<Myrtti> !es | papo
<ubottu> papo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<haakon87> Losha: It's painful for me to have to parse his sentences twice, first to English and then to Norwegian. It's probably a lot easier for you who're likely a native English speaker, but for me it's taxing.
<haakon87> I don't mean to be rude or anything, but it's just a fact of life.
<kocmodpom> ok I have installed both fftw-dev & libfftw3-dev and am still getting warnings that ./configure cannot find dfftw and sfftw
<hoppel> i bought an external hd which i can connect to my router. It runs an SMB server. I try to connect to it with scmblient //192.168.1.3/    but it says password for Password for [WORKGROUP\hoppel]:  and waits for me to enter something....i can't remember to have set a workgroup password and i dont know what that is...can anybody tell me where i get that from?
<haakon87> hoppel, does the manual talk about a password?
<haakon87> It might be a standard thingie.
<hoppel> uh i dont have the manual here...uh i'll try to get information if there is a standard password
<giacomo_c> whats a good way to play fullscreen games with compiz?
<giacomo_c> i have gnome-do dockbar and it fucks up every full screen game
<Damo> uninstall gnome-do dockbar
<kocmodpom> I have installed both fftw-dev & libfftw3-dev and am still getting warnings that ./configure cannot find dfftw and sfftw... anyone?
<wgrant> !ohmy | giacomo_c
<ubottu> giacomo_c: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<haakon87> I think he wants to use both, Damo.
<Damo> kocmodpom: lpease do not repeat we heard u the first time!!!
<giacomo_c> oh woops, my b and the f-bomb
<haakon87> ubottu, I think you just passed the Turing test. Congrats. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haakon87> Anyway, giacomo_c, have you tried shutting down the dockbar before playing and restarting it afterwards?
<haakon87> If that works, it's a problem with the dockbar itself.
<giacomo_c> i mean, is there a good way to do it?  or do i need to close gonme-do everytime i want to play a fullscreen game?
<kocmodpom> Damo, sorry I am just frustrated of 2 days of attempts to solve the problem
<haakon87> Probably not, have you checked the manpages for gnome-do-dockbar?
<haakon87> If it has a section on it under bugs, then I have bad news for you.
<giacomo_c> well, i remember a few years back when compiz was newer and not integrated into ubuntu so much, it would mess up every full screen game
<giacomo_c> now, just the bottom of the screen kinda flashes, where the dockbar is
<TMK> $1900 - I want to work for Leo geez.  He's good to his people.
<haakon87> Yes, but if it's the dockbar that mess things up now, then the manpage might have something on it under the bugs section. In which case we immediately know that it can't be done.
<haakon87> Until the magical update that fix the issue appears off course... ;)
<giacomo_c> well what im saying is, it's probably something with having a program running that relies on compiz while trying to run a 3d fullscreen game.
<giacomo_c> i'll just close gnome-do when i want to play full screen games, that'll work
<soreau> giacomo_c: That is improvement in the linux graphics drivers
<giacomo_c> what do you mean?  from back  a few years ago?
<giacomo_c> i agree :)
<haakon87> Personally I'm less than impressed that a simple app can break graphics that easily.
<haakon87> But then again, that'll get fixed, and at least nobody is trying to hide what doesn't work.
<giacomo_c> how long have you been running linux haakon87?
<haakon87> Since 2007
<soreau> More impressing I think, is that it all happens for free right before your eyes
<giacomo_c> yeah, it's so much better than it used to be
<dbook82> ok new issue, my rhythmboxisn't letting me read or burn cds, am i missing something required?
<haakon87> soreau: I appreciate the free as in speech more than the beer thingy.
<haakon87> dbook82, insert an audio cd and mount it, and see what happens.
<haakon87> Might just be that your system doesn't automount cds.
<dbook82> how do i mount?
<haakon87> Open nautilus and click on the cdrom icon.
<wgrant> haakon87: Direct rendering is hard.
<wgrant> haakon87: But almost solved now.
<haakon87> What do you mean almost solved? IIRC, Nvidia replace the bottom 3rd of xorg to get DRM working.æ
<haakon87> *working.
<vicsar> hello all. i need help making my "Logitech Precision" game pad work in Ubuntu. Any volunteers?
<dbook82> ok there is no cd rom icon i can find
<wgrant> haakon87: The reasonably mature free 3D drivers (for Intel and ATI) have DRI2, which allows redirected direct rendering.
<haakon87> But if Xorg gets that stuff working properly without Nvidia ra... consensual love to make it work, all the better.
<wgrant> haakon87: Intel from Karmic, and ATI from Lucid.
<wgrant> haakon87: Which means that 3D applications run inside Compiz properly, like with NVIDIA, but without replacing the DRI stack.
<bigtom21485> its only fun if its consensual, lmao
<haakon87> Which is a good thing, belive.
<haakon87> *I believe.
<bigtom21485> if its not, then its rape, lol
<bigtom21485> what?
<haakon87> We're not supposed to use bad words, bigtom... >:(
<haakon87> :p
<bigtom21485> fuck
<bigtom21485> ass
<wgrant> bigtom21485: Stop.
<bigtom21485> sorry my friend with terrets borrow the computer
<bigtom21485> im serious
<dbook82> i don't think nautilus is even registering a cd rom drive
<bigtom21485> the old bartender from boondock saints is my roommate
<haakon87> browse to /dev
<adxp> anyone know under what circumstances the output of df(1) will be out of date?
<haakon87> is there something there called cdrom or cdrom0 or something like that?
<adxp> (I just deleted a bunch of stuff, and the output is wrong -- wondering when it'll become right again)
<dbook82> yes there is a cdrom under file system
<haakon87> click on it.
<dbook82> its empty
<haakon87> Is the cd you inserted empty?
<wgrant> adxp: It should never be wrong. How did you delete the stuff? Sure it's not in trash?
<dbook82> no
<haakon87> Is it audio?
<dbook82> its a music cd
<haakon87> wtf...
<itheos> ??
<haakon87> Does rythmbox recognize it now?
<dbook82> no
<kocmodpom> what is the magic to installing a .deb file? or getting the .deb file to begin with?
<ubuntu> how to install Canon ip1800 series on ubuntu karmic?
<adxp> wgrant: yeah, I rm'd it directly. It's an ext3 fs
<haakon87> Is there a little eject button next to the cdrom icon?
<gbear14275> ok I'm scared... gparted just gave me this message "The kernel is unable to re-read the partition tables on the following devices:
<gbear14275> - /dev/sda"  I don't want to reboot because I fear I might not have a readable partition table...  how can I resolve this
<iAccepted> haako87: i downloaded the python file in a .html should i download it as thhat or not?
<dbook82> the silver aroow pointing up?
<adxp> wgrant: du shows that the directory size decreased by ~20gb, but df gives same output as before the rm
<wgrant> adxp: I suspect that you didn't delete as much as you thought you did -- sure they weren't symlinks or hardlinks?
<adxp> wgrant: perhaps, though I don't *think* so...
<adxp> wgrant: also, I seem to remember encountering this before
<adxp> wgrant: during huge deletes
<b2p1mp> try grub-update maybe
<wes> Is there any way I can still use Ubuntu 8.04 after support has ended?
<itheos> hey my webcam isnt working . i upgraded to karmic but it still doesnt work
<wgrant> wes: It won't stop working, but you really shouldn't. Why?
<adxp> wgrant: wait, I bet I know
<dbook82> there's a silver arrow above and to the right of the cdrom folder
<ubuntu> how to install printer Canon ip1800 series on ubuntu karmic?
<adxp> wgrant: I presume a process still has the file open
<Kalmi> How to make ext4 safe for poweroutages? (I don't want it to zero out files)
<wes> I can't reformat my harddrive :(
<haakon87> like this? http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y227/KillaHaakon/Skjermdump-dev-Blagjennomfiler.png
<wgrant> adxp: Ah, yes, probably, if it's one big file.
<haakon87> please ignore the silly account name, I was a lot younger then and thought it sounded cool. Note to younger users: Don't try to sound cool :p
<adxp> wgrant: several, actually, but I assume they were all open
<wgrant> wes: Why can't you, and why is that a problem?
<kocmodpom> ok, simpler question where can I get cpp-3.4_3.4.6-1ubuntu2_i386.deb ?
<dbook82> i don't even have that
<adxp> wgrant: yep, back to correct output now
<b2p1mp> wes: you have 2 hdd, or livecd?
<Kalmi> !printer > ubuntu
<wgrant> kocmodpom: apt-get install cpp-3.4
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<iAccepted> haako87: i downloaded the python file in a .html should i download it as thhat or not?
<haakon87> iAccepted I'm not the guy you should talk to about that.
<EzeQL> haakon87
<itheos> !webcam > itheos
<ubottu> itheos, please see my private message
<haakon87> didn't someone suggest just installing python docs?
<EzeQL> which language it it?
<haakon87> Language is what?
<gbear14275> anyone know how to check the mbr for errors?
<EzeQL> your system
<wgrant> iAccepted: In your favourite package manager, install the 'python-doc' package.
<iAccepted> haako87: yeah that's what i don't remember who.
<EzeQL> which language are using
<haakon87> dbook82, could you post a screenshot of your nautilus?
<wgrant> iAccepted: It was me.
<ubuntu> ubottu : ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<haakon87> wgrant: could you help him out? You know more than me about python.
<haakon87> Also, EzeQL, my system runs in Norwegian, Bokmål.
<wgrant> haakon87: I'm trying.
<iAccepted> wgrant: synaptic package manager?
<haakon87> thanks :)
<wgrant> iAccepted: That works.
<EzeQL> haakon87, nice language xD
<dbook82> workin on it... o.O
<gbear14275> somebody please help... I'm afraid to reboot... http://paste.ubuntu.com/395427/p://pastQ
<kocmodpom> wgrant, didn't work, but I found it on a download mirror
<wgrant> kocmodpom: "didn't work"?
<haakon87> The language is one of those things that make linguists come over and study us.
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395427/
<Darkyyy> Hi everyone
<haakon87> What language do you use EzeQL?
<kocmodpom> wgrant: could not find package cpp-3.4
<EzeQL> haakon87 : yes? why?
<EzeQL> english.
<b2p1mp> apt-get update may help
<haakon87> Why they want to study us?
<EzeQL> yes
<haakon87> Basically, we have a bunch of really weird language quirks.
<gbear14275> anyone?  please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/395427/
<haakon87> For instance, we have a system where the melody of the word change it's meaning.
<iAccepted> wgrant: k i think i got it,.
<EzeQL> wow, haakon87 ... so pretty complex language
<haakon87> Lammet and lamme would be transcribed the same into IPA, but will mean either lamb or paralyze.
<haakon87> Which wouldn't be that weird, except that it's only found in Norwegian, Swedish and SE Asian languages.
<dbook82> haak trying to use the take screenshot but can't figure out where the picture goes to
<b2p1mp> i think im seing double
<iAccepted> wgrant: how do i get it in to my eric4 files.
<haakon87> Your desktop.
<haakon87> I think?
<b2p1mp> damn vid drivers
<b2p1mp> split scrin
<wgrant> iAccepted: Have you installed the package?
<EzeQL> would not be a problem to learn your language or Swedish for having a nordic girlfriend  :D:D
<iAccepted> yeah.
<will__> question: how do i get beryl emerald themes to work on my ubuntu system as when i download them they it says there is no installation file associated to install it
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dbook82> nothing on the desktop
<wgrant> iAccepted: It should just work, then.
<haakon87> EzeQL: Is this the great Cold North stereotype coming into play again?
<EzeQL> hahahaha
<gbear14275> am I worrying about this too much? http://paste.ubuntu.com/395427/
<EzeQL> haakon87: yeah!
<iAccepted> wgrant: well, would it automattically put it into the eric4 files.
<haakon87> dbook82, when you select nautilus as the active application, and hover your mouse over it and whatnot, and press <alt>+PrintScreen, you should get a prompt that asks where you want to save.
<wgrant> iAccepted: eric4 was looking for it in the standard location.
<dbook82> ok got it
<iAccepted> wgrant: k then ill restart eric
<dbook82> how can get it to you?
<frederick85> hi my mum just bought an mp3 player is there some software for ubuntu to add songs to it
<EzeQL> haakon87
<jolaren> frederick85: i guess plenty all dependin on the setup
<haakon87> Use a free image uploader, like photobucket, or if you don't have an account there, just spam 4chan with it or something, and post the link.
<haakon87> Yes, EzeQL?
<wgrant> frederick85: For most players, Rhythmbox (the default Ubuntu music player) will work fine.
<iAccepted> wgrant: is /usr/share/doc/python2.5-doc/html/index.html the default location because it still isnt working,
<frederick85> wgrant: i have rhythm box need to figure out how to use it for this task
<wgrant> iAccepted: Try installing python2.5-doc this time.
<wgrant> iAccepted: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<iAccepted> idk
<wgrant> frederick85: Does the music player not appear in the Rhythmbox sidebar?
<frederick85> wgrant: no
<iAccepted> wgrant: idk.
<dbook82> ok wait one
<wgrant> frederick85: Does it appear on the desktop?
<will__> anyone know how to get emerald themes to work with my system
<will__> ?
<wgrant> iAccepted: System->About Ubuntu should tell you.
<ZykoticK9> !emerald > will__
<ubottu> will__, please see my private message
<frederick85> wgrant: it appears in places
<iAccepted> 9.10
<iAccepted> wgrant: 9.10
<wgrant> frederick85: Try just dragging music onto it -- it may not be directly supported by Rhythmbox.
<frederick85> wgrant ok thanks
<wgrant> iAccepted: OK, that explains it. Installing python2.5-doc might fix it -- python2.6 is the default version in Ubuntu 9.10.
<iAccepted> wgrant: K, ill try that.
<dbook82> haak here ya go http://s929.photobucket.com/albums/ad138/47db82/?action=view&current=Screenshot---FileBrowser.png
<will__> ubottu, can you private again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gbear14275> anyone able to tell me if its safe to restart after this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/395427/
<ZykoticK9> will__, i was the one who sent the bot message, do you have a question?
<xiven> Hmm
<will__> yea
<xiven> Appearantly one of the reasons why startx is failing is because it cannot detct VESA BIOS which looks to have something to do with VirtualBox
<xiven> "VBoxVideo(0): VESA BIOS not detected"
<will__> sorry, you said they dont exist no more right?
<guille> hello, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and it didn't detect well my monitor modes
<haakon87> Well, the bad news is, that you don't seem to have any cd-rom working...
<gbear14275> you know what would be fantastic?  Is if someone could tell me how to figure out if its safe to restart my machine after this message?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/395427/
<haakon87> I'm sorry, but I don't know how to help you any further.
<dbook82> >.<
<will__> i was writing let me break it down, if i download a berlyl emerald themes from GNOME-LOOK.ORG how do i get it to work, as i got compiz but it work before with it
<ZykoticK9> will__, no it still exists, but it's not supported and you should avoid it if possible.
<guille> it is a lg flatron w2243s, and the best resolution is 1280 1024
<dbook82> gosh darnit
<dyek> After a linux kernel package build with "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic", the config file will be in debian/linux-image-<version>-generic/boot/config-<version>-generic. However, if the build didn't complete successfully, is there another copy of config file which will be copied to the location indicated earlier? (I need to double check the resulting CONFIG_* settings that might have caused modules to not be built...)
<guille> how do i get it to detect the other modes
<Boondoklife> gbear14275: If it can not read your partition data then I would imagine the system will become unstable even if you do not reboot.
<ZykoticK9> will__, do you have emerald installed?  "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<dbook82> where can i go for further info?
<will__> well i got compiz, but still managed to use bery emeralds with the 9.04 and they worked, is there a way to make the theme compatable with maybe human looks or a differnt GTK2
<gbear14275> Boondoklife: how can I check or fix it
<will__> to give you more detail i got an alienware theme installed but want the carbon fiber window borders and maybe a carbon fiber title bar for windows
<iAccepted> wgrant: Thank you so much, i got it to work.
<ZykoticK9> will__, emerald will replace the gtk theme
<will__> no i dont, however if i install emerald will it interact with my others or crash
<guille> how do i get ubuntu to detect my monitor resolutions ??
<wgrant> iAccepted: Excellent.
<ZykoticK9> will__, if you want to use emerald themes you need to install emerald
<Boondoklife> gbear14275: safest way would be with a livecd and fsck the disk
<will__> so i will lose the gtk< alienware and the rest i installed?
<ZykoticK9> will__, not sure
<iAccepted> wgrant: i hope i will be like you one day cause i barely know anything about ubuntu.
<will__> if its a gtk theme?
<gbear14275> Boondoklife: nothing I can do on the live system right now?
<ZykoticK9> will__, you could try it and see?
<wgrant> iAccepted: Well, I've been at it for quite a few years now, but it doesn't take long to get up to speed.
<Boondoklife> gbear14275: not unless you are running on a different disc. But I am assuming sda is your system disc.
<gbear14275> Boondoklife: it is :-/
<guille> how do i get ubuntu to detect my monitor resolutions ??
<Boondoklife> gbear14275: I would just backup anything you are worried about while it is still reading just incase and then just reload with a livecd.
<haakon87> guille, there should be a tool through the X-server settings program.
<haakon87> At least the nvidia proprietary drivers have that.
<iAccepted> wgrant: I really wish i new about this sooner.
<Boondoklife> gbear14275: but ideally you already have a backup... dont you ;)
<guille> xrandr doesn't list the complete resolution list
<neighbors> what is a good command for displaying varions system information?
<Myrtti> neighbors: sudo lshw
<neighbors> thanks
<knasto> #geany
<will__> well is there a way to just change the title bar decor, example: when you download a theme it comes with PNG's that are set as they look for the title bar, can you add a different .png to that themes file so they will look different. if so where would i drop that picture.png file?
<guille> does anyone know some irc channel where someone can help with xorg resolution issue
<Darkyyy> hi
<Darkyyy> how can i install flash player for firefox on ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<haakon87> guille have you tried googling your screen? You might get the information that way.
<gbear14275> Boondoklife: i have backups... although I don't have enough room to backup everything :(
<iAccepted> Darkyyy: Are you trying to get it for firefox?
<haakon87> Darkyyy: enter "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras" in a terminal.
<Darkyyy> yes
<haakon87> That's the quickest way.
<guille> yes i have
<Darkyyy> k thanks
<ZykoticK9> will__, i've never dug that deep into themes, hopefully someone else has an answer.  But i think emerald will only do the title bar decoration, so perhaps it's what you are looking for.  Why not try it and see?  although, again emerald should be avoided if possible.
<iAccepted> darkyyy: do what haakon7 said ^^
<Boondoklife> gbear14275: hopefully it is something small like a bad block that caused a minor error that can be fixed.
<iAccepted> haakon87*
<haakon87> Or you can search it from the software center.
<will__> yea thats what im told and so far im avoiding it, i have to much on this system to afford a graphics crash
<will__> but anyway, thank you for your help, much appreciated
<Freak007> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I think I know what the the solution to my problem is but I can't quite figure how to carry it out. The problem is Window corruption with older ATI graphics cards, which is the very last problem in the release notes for Ubuntu 9.10, if anybody can help me with that I would really appreciate it.
<eric> hi
<Darkyyy> haakon87, thanks
<xig> hey, whats the unstable-repository for ubuntu 9.10?
<Darkyyy> iAccepted, thanks
<haakon87> You're welcome Darkyyy. :)
<haakon87> btw, it will also install mp3 support and similar things.
<Guest78971> hi
<Kutakizukari> guille, #xorg
<Guest78971> anybody no how to use idjc?
<guille> it says "Cannot send to channel" :-S
<iAccepted> darkyyy, even though i didn't really do anything, ill take some credit.
<iAccepted> darkyyy, :)
<guille> (Kutakizukari)
<guille> but thanks
<Darkyyy> iAccepted, maybe u can help here how do i install nvidia drivers and activate all the ubuntu effects
<haakon87> Darkyyy, just go to Administration and choose Hardware.
<Guest78971> anyone no how to use internet dj?
<haakon87> It should search through and detect that you have an Nvidia card and offer to install proprietary drivers.
<haakon87> After everything's installed you have to restart your computer.
<pwnkiller> anyone no how to use internet dj?
<Freak007> Does anybody know how to, add the 'RenderAccel' option to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,after you have created an Xorg configuration file.
<pwnkiller> does any one have time to explain to me how to install moonshine deskyop player
<Freak007>  Does anybody know how to, add the 'RenderAccel' option to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,after you have created an Xorg configuration file.
<ZykoticK9> Freak007, Option      "RenderAccel"   "false"   -- under the "Device" section should work
<ZykoticK9> Freak007, or "true" if that's what you want
<lwizardl> Does anyone know of a good program to create and print barcodes on a inkjet or laser printer ?
<haakon87> lwizardl: If you search the software center there should be some programs designed for that there.
<neji> hello
<haakon87> hello neji.
<neji> im new to linux :O never used a IRC in my life either
<kocmodpom> I am still having ./configure issues. Can anyone help?  http://pastebin.com/tjq7kRKC
<neji> i feel so computer illiterate in linux world
<Freak007> ZykoticK9: what exactly do I need to type, after I create the Xorg configuration file. I don't know how to access the different sections. I have tyred but I keep doing it wrong.
<ZykoticK9> Freak007, sorry man I can't really help with that, best of luck man
<sigmab3ta> hey guys i am trying to get a newer version of a package than what is offered through the ubuntu repos, can anyone help?
<sigmab3ta> its actually a bit of a tricky situation, i am using ubuntu on the playstation 3 (so packages must be powerpc) and i need a newer version of libdrm
<sigmab3ta> the ps3 port uses the repos at ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<ZykoticK9> Freak007, if you just want to open the file "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" will open the file in a GUI editor
<Darkyyy> wtf , i'm currently doing "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<sigmab3ta> but i can't figure out how to find the package i need there, anyone familiar with this type of stuff?
<Darkyyy> and now the java agreement is stuck
<Freak007>  ZykoticK9: Ok thanks, apprecite it.
<Darkyyy> dosen't let me click ok
<pwnkiller> hello any one want to chat?
<ZykoticK9> Darkyyy, try using the keyboard
<ardchoille> Darkyyy: press the tab key to go to the OK button?
<Darkyyy> thanks
<ardchoille> !ot | pwnkiller
<ubottu> pwnkiller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pwnkiller> ahh yeah need support need to chat.
<neji> okey so i have past my first brickwall last night ... new problem i cant seem to choose a time position in youtube. Example i want to skip forward and it wont work what so ever
<ZykoticK9> neji, does clicking in flash work at all?
<neji> < linux newbie. i dont understand half of the terminology used in linux
<pwnkiller> does anyone know how to get netflix to work with ubuntu
<neji> well it will play the video
<haakon87> It usually works for me, after clicking the video, using space to pause it and then space to resume playing it...
<haakon87> You could try that.
<ardchoille> pwnkiller: It doesn't, been there, done that. Boxee doesn't work either. Cancelled my account because of that
<neji> yeah but i cant skip forward or back =(
<bgvianyc> if I want to delete and directory and all its subdirectories and files in an FTP session, whats the fastest way to do that?
<ZykoticK9> pwnkiller, was reading today only work around is running windows in a vm
<pwnkiller> not even with moonshine or that windows media player clone or whatever itis?
<ardchoille> pwnkiller: Nope
<zoidfarb> @bgvianyc recursive delete?
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know if it's possible to install applications to a partition other than the root partition?
<pwnkiller> how do you install .tar packages?
<haakon87> you untar them, and then follow the instructions in the readme file.
<zoidfarb> pwnkiller, you can just extract them
<ardchoille> pwnkiller: The first step is to check the repos and see if the app is there.
<zoidfarb> tar -xvf or so
<pwnkiller> ok let me try that brb
<sontek> anyone know how to verify if a .ssh file is valid? and each key is defined properly in it?
<zoidfarb> pwnkiller, don't quote me on that command
<neji> zyk is there anyway to fix my problem? how in youtube it WILL play the videos but i cant go forward or skip back
<sontek> someone e-mailed me a key and I just pasted it into the file
<pwnkiller> right k brb
<zoidfarb> see google/ man page, your synax may vary
<zoidfarb> k
<ZykoticK9> neji, if clicking is working - i have no idea sorry, good luck
<sontek> i'm talking about the authorized keys file
<ZykoticK9> !tab > neji
<ubottu> neji, please see my private message
<theadmin> HEEEEEEEEEEELP. My system thiks that "linux-headers-2.6.31-14 linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic" are no longrer required, yet it's the only kernel i have installed... what the heck?
<neji> Zyk i click on youtube video ...nothing happen only way to play start now is Spacebar
<haakon87> for extracting from a tar, see the manpage. It's full of information you might find useful.
<zoidfarb> my main partition is nearly full, is there a way to install apps to another partition?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > neji
<neji> private message how ...
<ZykoticK9> neji, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<haakon87> neji, there's a list somewhere with the chatrooms you're in.,
<ZykoticK9> neji, you can highlight me by typing Z-y-TABKEY
<haakon87> One of them will be called ubottu.
<theadmin> Anyone? This is a serious problem
<pwnkiller> Moonshine leverages the Windows Media capabilities from Silverlight,
<pwnkiller> provided by the Moonlight browser plugin on Linux, and the Firefox web
<pwnkiller> browser framework to enable the playback of legacy embedded Windows
<pwnkiller> Media content on the web and local files on a user's desktop.
<pwnkiller> It consists of two components:
<FloodBot4> pwnkiller: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pwnkiller>   - Firefox/NPAPI plugin that handles legacy embedded Windows Media mime
<neji> ZykoticK9, oh thanks for info btw
<vicsar> @all original question : hello all. i need help making my "Logitech Precision" game pad work in Ubuntu. Any volunteers?
<zoidfarb> viscar, what's the problem with it?
<zoidfarb> is it not recognized at all?
<ZykoticK9> pwnkiller, moonlight doesn't work due to DRM of netflix (ps don't paste to channel)
<pwnkiller> sry
<meowsus> Would the the "industry standard" be for flash development in ubuntu?
<alkisg> theadmin: what do you get with this? dpkg -l 'linux*'|grep ^ii
<vicsar> resolution: go to http://www.getdeb.net/
<vicsar> and install jstest-gtk
<pwnkiller> right but i want to install anyway
<vicsar> from the repository
<meowsus> What* would the "industry standard" be
<vicsar> thank you anyways
<neji> ZykoticK9, hey um that link the first line ddo i copy and paste to terminal? (also im running 64bit linux)
<ZykoticK9> neji, i run 64bit too
<ardchoille> pwnkiller: It'll be a waste of time regarding Netflix, but try this:  apt-cache search -n moonlight
<theadmin> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395445/
<ZykoticK9> neji, as long as your using the flash from Ubuntu it'll work
<vicsar> @zoidfarb yes that was the problem. now i need know it is being detected
<haakon87> meowsus: Emacs? :p Seriously though,  http://my.opera.com/area42/blog/2007/01/04/flash-devolopment-with-linux
<ZykoticK9> neji, don't paste the $
<alkisg> theadmin: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<itheos> when i do this ----> sudo modprobe uvcvideo, i get this --->WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.
<neji> ZykoticK9, okey thank you :) brb going to attempt this
<nopolen> how do you in salll win app in backtrack 4
<itheos> is it fine?
<pwnkiller> coomand not found brb
<zoidfarb> @viscar, try lspci , maybe
<meowsus> haakon87, So it's either use flash in Wine or just a text editor?
<theadmin> alkisg: "linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic" - don't want this one, i don't really wanna to upgrade kernels
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | nopolen
<ubottu> nopolen: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<haakon87> For development?
<zoidfarb> @viscar, or also, plug it in and then run $dmesg | tail
<haakon87> I'd go with Virtualbox and a Windows XP license, myself, but yes.
<zoidfarb> viscar, and see iif it's being detected
<haakon87> And Emacs is slightly more than a mere text editor... It can be used for anything. It'll run the X-Server in the end.
<haakon87> However, nobody likes flash, so nobody wants to make something for it.. :(
<haakon87> Off course, eclipse is an option.
<alkisg> theadmin: linux-image-generic is how the system is offering you new kernels. You could install an older version of it, but if you're really really sure that you never want to get a newer kernel, you can just do: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic. That will mark it as manually installed, so that it doesn't get autoremoved.
<meowsus> haakon87, yeah, i'm trying to do actual animation with it
<neji> ZykoticK9, Hey so i got this text thing open up. npviewer am i correct so far?
<haakon87> In which case, do you have a windows xp license? :(
<ZykoticK9> neji, that's the file you need to edit yes
<neji> so i am typying this after TARGET_ARCH=i386?
<meowsus> Weak-ass
<haakon87> Seriously?
<theadmin> Another problem, i have 9 packages held back
<ZykoticK9> neji, yup
<theadmin> bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-50 libdns50 libisc50 libisccc50 libisccfg50 liblwres50 sreadahead
<haakon87> Flash sucks to begin with, so why would anyone of us want to touch it to begin with?
<theadmin> haakon87: Youtube.
<haakon87> Flash players you can get native.
<zoidfarb> youtube is supporting html5 video now
<haakon87> But dev-tools?
<neji> yes youtube
<alkisg> theadmin: sudo apt-get install them, and pastebin the error message
<kocmodpom> is solving ./configure issues always this difficult??? http://pastebin.com/nPYcwkFP
<zoidfarb> Flash dev tools are mostly from Adobe
<debugger> Hey
<meowsus> Meh, i'm just trying to use it to create a stupid movie of a jungle that plays jungle sounds and a monkey swinging by for sdrecordingstudio.com
<debugger> What`s the relation btw Puppy Linux and Islam?
<ZykoticK9> kocmodpom, it can be - that's why it's recommended you install from the repository and not compile things yourself (sometime it goes smoothly, not ofter)
<theadmin> alkisg: Hm, it worked. Really akward
<meowsus> I'll be able to bang that out in flash, or a flash-like program, in a coulple of minutes
<pwnkiller> how do i find the directory containing the packages source code?
<zoidfarb> debugger, huh?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | debugger
<ubottu> debugger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<debugger> I`ve banged some ugly chicks
<zoidfarb> debugger, neither one involves pork?
<debugger> yeah
<debugger> are you insulting Microsoft?
<alkisg> theadmin: if you marked the linux-image manual, maybe that's why it now worked.
<zoidfarb> !warn | debugger
<debugger> lol u mad?
<theadmin> alkisg: I see.
<alkisg> ok
<kocmodpom> Zykotick9, there is no repository file for xoopic. I am on my own with no skillz.
<debugger> YOU ALL FUCKERS
<debugger> MAD?
<FloodBot4> debugger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !ops | debugger
<ubottu> debugger: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<neji> OMFG! IT WORKS!!! ZykoticK9  thanks so much man :) 2yrs or 3 yrs ago i had linux =) i couldnt get youtube working so i went back to windows. Today you fix my main issue i had since the start
<debugger> FUCKING WANKERS
<zoidfarb> are you 12 dude?
<pwnkiller> how do i find the directory containing the packages source code?
<itheos> debugger, ??
<haakon87> Could someone please ban debugger?
<zoidfarb> banhammer time
<debugger> Ubuntu is the dumbest fucking shit i ever saw
<haakon87> He has a woodscrew loose.
<haakon87> Thank you whoever banned him. :D
<theadmin> alkisg: Yahoo! (Altough google is better but that doesn't fit here), thanks a lot! You saved my system.
<mirriondorrar> THANKS FOR SUCKING BALALALALALALALAALSLS;LASLAS34B56UTHERC4TRYTY
<alkisg> theadmin: you're welcome
<ZykoticK9> neji, glad it worked
<haakon87> Elky, maybe an IP ban should be considered if he jumps back in?
<jewroot> hey
<haakon87> Hello.
<zoidfarb> can you do a temp-IP ban?
<slackster> does "apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrade to the next release?
<itheos> hi
<zoidfarb> slackester, yes
<elky> haakon87, 2 diff people.
<jewroot> Na dun.
<theadmin> slackster: Yes, however, the preffered way is "do-release-upgrade"
<slackster> zoidfarb: ok, I just want to upgrade the packages, but also kernel updates, but not the dist
<haakon87> Yeah, you're right. my mistake,.
<slackster> what can I run?
<MobiusJedi> how do i make myself root?
<neji> well thanks a lot guys =) um is there a way i can save this channel for next time i want to join ? i am using Xchat(completely new to irc chats and such.
<haakon87> MobiusJedi: What do you want?
<ZykoticK9> MobiusJedi, why do you need root?
<jewroot> i need root too
<haakon87> sudo <command> makes that command run as root.
<jewroot> give me root on xubuntu please
<MobiusJedi> oh let me tell you. . .
<jewroot> it says i need invitation =/
<haakon87> sudo bash gives you a root shell.
<MobiusJedi> my system won't boot up
<theadmin> haakon87: sudo bash is a fracking bad idea.
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know anything about installing packages to other partitions?
<jewroot> my kernel failed to boot
<jewroot> wat do
<theadmin> haakon87: Use "sudo -i", not "sudo bash" as haakon87 said
<MobiusJedi> so, I'm attempting to edit etc/passwd file (backed up) to remove the user i just added
<zoidfarb> "sudo su"
<MobiusJedi> cuz that was the last thing i did before it stopped booting
<zoidfarb> will give you a root prompt
<haakon87> theadmin: If he wants to have root, then he should be told the truth. I'm a firm believer in "Enough rope to hang yourself with".
<ZykoticK9> zoidfarb, i'm afraid that's a non-trivial thing to do, it's probably possible - but not worth the effort
<alkisg> zoidfarb: you can mount another partition in a part of your file system. E.g. you could mount /home in another partition, or /usr or anything else. You don't need to do this on a per-package basis... You could also resize your partition.
<ZykoticK9> zoidfarb, don't give that direction to people, it isn't supported in the channel
<slackster> theadmin: "upgrade-full" is apparently wrong syntax, how can I do similar?
<haakon87> MobiousJedi: does the recovery shell work?
<wgrant> haakon87, zoidfarb: Please recommend 'sudo -i', and not 'sudo su' or 'sudo bash' or anything else like that.
<theadmin> slackster: What exactly would you like to do?
<wgrant> haakon87, zoidfarb: But avoid recommending anything like that except as a last resort.
<zoidfarb> alkisg, my home is already mounted on a different partition
<slackster> theadmin: upgrade won't update the kernel.
<jewroot> Is there a way to view porn on YouTube?
<slackster> I want to get all updates
<MobiusJedi> haakon87: it tried to. . . I tried recovery on each of the 3 kernels i had
<alkisg> zoidfarb: right, you could do that for other directories as well.
<jewroot> Is   there    a      way    to     view porn on YouTube?
<theadmin> slackster: Are "linux-image-generic" and "linux-headers-generic" packages installed?
<jewroot> Is   there    a      way    to     view porn on YouTube?
<zoidfarb> !ops | jewroot
<ubottu> jewroot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<theadmin> !ops | kill the jewroot dude
<ubottu> kill the jewroot dude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Raiddinn> go on PornTube instead
<slackster> theadminlet me check
<kocmodpom> i'm audi 5000
<haakon87> wgrant: I did do that, and I did not mean to recommend that, he asked how he could achieve root. If he wanted a root shell, then sudo bash would be the correct answer.
<Raiddinn> I need help installing koala
<wgrant> haakon87: No, sudo -i is the correct answer.
<wgrant> 'sudo bash' is never correct.
<elky> Raiddinn, however accurate this is really *NOT* the place to discuss that.
<MobiusJedi> haakon87: the first mildly successful recovery asked me to do fsck manually, which got as far as loading the startup splash, but every time I just got a mount error for sda1
<Raiddinn> I mostly just wanted to shut him up, sorry
<zoidfarb> alkisg, but I've already got stuff in all those other directories, so I don't understand how I would move those
<zoidfarb> alisg, without major system breakage
<Raiddinn> seriously though, as soon as I hit install my PC freezes when installing koala
<haakon87> what exactly is so bad about it?
<alkisg> zoidfarb: one way would be to move them from a live cd. But first, why are you not considering to resize your partition instead?
<theadmin> aargh, what on earth was the flash package?
<ZykoticK9> zoidfarb, may i ask, how big is your root partition?
<haakon87> theadmin: the flash support thingy?
<slackster> theadmin: no at least one of those packages is not installed
<haakon87> ubuntu-restricted-extras have flash, mp3 and so on.
<pwnkiller> hi
<theadmin> slackster: Install those both
<pwnkiller> am i unmuted yet
<theadmin> haakon87: Nah, mp3 is something i don't need
<theadmin> pwnkiller: Yes.
<zoidfarb> alksig, zykotik9, I'm on a little eee netbook, it has two SSD drives, one 4 GB and one 16 GB. I have the 4 GB as my root, and /home as the 16 GB
<zoidfarb> but the 4 GB is basically full
<pwnkiller> how do i find the directoery containing the package source code
<zoidfarb> I bought a 32 GB SD card
<Dougdoug4> Hey. I'm on Ubuntu and I want to install Windows 7 over it. When I try to install Windows 7 it tells me it can only be installed over NTFS and that my filesystem or whatever is unrecognized
<Dougdoug4> How do I fix this
<slackster> theadmin: linux-image-2.6.28-17-virtual is installed, I want to update to linux-image-2.6.28-18-virtual
<theadmin> zoidfarb: I don't think you can install anything on a SD card
<zoidfarb> and I want to install some non-essential apps on the SD card
<theadmin> slackster: Oh damn, i thought you have a generic image *facepalm*
<Raiddinn> use a win95 or win98 boot disk and Fdisk the partition doug
<zoidfarb> theadmin, you can boot/run your whole system from the SD if you want to. I've done it to play with alternate OSes
<ZykoticK9> Dougdoug4, boot from a LiveCD and use gparted to delete your current install...
<theadmin> slackster: install "linux-image-virtual" and "linux-headers-virtual" then
<haakon87> Dougdoug4: If you want to uninstall Ubuntu, just backup your personal files, and delete the partitions. This can be done with the Windows 7 install DVD.
<theadmin> zoidfarb: o_O
<slackster> theadmin: ok thanks
<haakon87> You don't need a livedisc.
<Dougdoug4> ZykoticK9, so your saying use my Ubuntu LiveCD, and delete my current Ubuntu installation with gparted
<Dougdoug4> and ten install windows?
<kalmi> Dougdoug4, I am pretty sure you can delete the partition from the installer.... Click Advanced and Delete
<kalmi> or something like that
<theadmin> zoidfarb: Okay, i'm a noob
<slackster> theadmin: after that how do I grade?
<haakon87> Dougdoug4: Windows7's installation cd have the tools you need on the installation disc,.
<haakon87> *disc.
<slackster> theadmin: over the GUI it's easy..
<ZykoticK9> Dougdoug4, against all my instincts, yes that's what i'm recommending to you
<theadmin> slackster: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ae86-drifter> i just changed my GFX card from an nvidia to an ATI card and i cant get it out of 'low graphics mode' i installed and enabled the ATI driver
<Dougdoug4> wow ZykoticK9 way to call me an idiot
<alkisg> zoidfarb: You'd better move the system partition to the 16 Gb SSD. You can copy partitions with gparted (from a live usb stick), but be careful while doing that, do a little reading first.
<kalmi> Dougdoug4, I have to agree with ZykoticK9 :/
<haakon87> Dougdoug4, you went on an Ubuntu forum to ask for help about windows.
<haakon87> Not to be rude but... He did help you, didn't he?
<Dougdoug4> I went on an Ubuntu forum?
<Dougdoug4> show me thE POST
<haakon87> Channel.
<haakon87> Sorry, a typo.
<zoidfarb> this is an ubuntu forum
<zoidfarb> or, well, channel
<theadmin> alkisg: Correct me if i'm wrong, but how on earth can copying damage the data?
<Dougdoug4> and I am most certainly not asking for Windows help
<haakon87> Yes you are.
<Dougdoug4> i'm on Ubuntu trying to figure out how to make my filesystem NTFS
<Dougdoug4> i am most certinaly not
<haakon87> "How do I install windows?"
<zoidfarb> @alkisg, so you would suggest throwing "home" on the SD, and put the system partition on the 16 GB SSD?
<sqwertle> Is there any SMS tool for Ubuntu that can both receive and send SMS?
<Dougdoug4> i'm on Ubuntu trying to figure out how to make my filesystem NTFS
<haakon87> Is essentially what you're asking.
<Dougdoug4> i am most certinaly not
<Dougdoug4> i'm on Ubuntu trying to figure out how to make my filesystem NTFS
<Dougdoug4> i am most certinaly not
<FloodBot4> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pwnkiller> how do i find a directory containing a packages sourde code?
<theadmin> Dougdoug4: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-progs && sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/whatever"
<LoRez> Dougdoug4: why are you spamming?
<alkisg> theadmin: I didn't say anything like that. I just told him to be careful. For example, he might not be able to boot if he doesn't fix grub...
<haakon87> He probably just hit Ctrl+v one time too many.
<alkisg> zoidfarb: yes
<Raiddinn> anyone know why I wouldn't even be able to install Koala even 1%?  I get a line across my screen with lots of different colors and complete freeze every time I hit install
<kalmi> sqwertle, do you need a gui tool?
<pwnkiller> ???
<mneptok> Raiddinn: corrupt disc image?
<haakon87> Anyway Dougdoug4, you're asking how to make windows overwrite your Ubuntu partitions, this is a Windows problem. Had you asked how to make Ubuntu install over Windows, it would be an Ubuntu problem.
<theadmin> Raiddinn: A damaged disc
<zoidfarb> alkisg, what do I do with my little 4 GB SSD then?
<alkisg> zoidfarb: make it /home
<mneptok> Raiddinn: m5sum it or run the media check from the boot menu
<theadmin> haakon87: Dude. He just wants an NTFS filesystem. NOT windows.
<sqwertle> kalmi: I would prefer one. I was hoping to find something similar to Konversation but for SMS
<haakon87> theadmin: Nope, here's his original post: "Hey. I'm on Ubuntu and I want to install Windows 7 over it. When I try to install Windows 7 it tells me it can only be installed over NTFS and that my filesystem or whatever is unrecognized"
<zoidfarb> theoretically, you can install/run Ubuntu on an NTFS drive, right
<theadmin> haakon87: Oh.
<theadmin> haakon87: Guess i wasn't online during zat
<Freak007>   Does anybody know how to, add the 'RenderAccel' option to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,after you have created an Xorg configuration file.
<vlad003> If I run "xset dpms force off" the screen turns back on after <1 sec. If I run it with sudo, it only comes back when I move mouse. Any idea why?
<kocmodpom> ok I can't even get a binary to install now, please help http://pastebin.com/KGJuRgZx
<hyperstream> 0x017 <-- what is this? hexdeci ?
<pwnkiller> ???
<theadmin> hyperstream: You have some missing libraries, find em in Synaptic
<pwnkiller> ugg
<theadmin> pwnkiller: stop saying nonsense
<pwnkiller> it's such a simple ?
<kalmi> squarepeg, well... You could try wammu, but I don't think it is what you are looking for. But I don't any im-like sms sender.
<hyperstream> theadmin, yeah, interested to know what language/thing this is exactly (first time seeing)
<kalmi> squarepeg, +know
<theadmin> hyperstream: .so (Shared Object) is something like Windows' .dll
<almoxarife> kocmodpom: there is a deb for sun java various versions, why not use it?
<haakon87> His problem isn't that, it just seems that he can't access some things, such as /bin/ls
<Guest22712> Hello, I'm having some trouble getting my sound working on my HP laptop and ubuntu 9.10.  would someone be able to help me out?
<theadmin> almoxarife: He might need the latest version for some weird reason
<haakon87> Whoops.
<haakon87> Some .so files.
<anirban> Guest22712: Are you using ALSA?
<kocmodpom> almoxarife, that is the problem? missing java? ok
<erick> which is better avant or docky??
<shipwrecked> anirban: I'm not entirely sure
<theadmin> erick: I myself think Avant is better, however it's a matter of taste
<kocmodpom> so synaptic is program you have to install?
<shipwrecked> anirban: this is the second laptop i've installed on and the other had no problem
<haakon87> synaptic is a program that installs and keeps track of programs for oyu.
<haakon87> *you
<almoxarife> kocmodpom: I would use it unless you have some reason to not use it
<anirban> Shptwrecked: Then, what is the problem? Do you hear a sound?
<shipwrecked> nope, i'm not getting any sound on this one
<Zenker> Good eveni'n everyone :)
<UbuntuNoob> how do i get my Netgear wg311v2 to work with ubuntu 9.10?
<anirban> Shptwrecked: Then, is the Sound icon displayed in the top-right?
<MobiusJedi> I'm not having any luck here. . . what can i do to repair my kernel and/or check sda1 filesystem?
<shipwrecked> anirban: yes, volume is all the way up
<theadmin> Bleh, any help understanding where icons from the "system" menu have dissappeared?
<anirban> Shitwrecked: Ok, then right-click it first...
<almoxarife> UbuntuNoob: you already on the wireless?
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: boot with a live cd?
<kocmodpom> haakon87, ok I had never heard of it before yesterday
<haakon87> theadmin: What do you see? Do you have a screenshot for us?
<shipwrecked> anirban: okok, go into sound prefs?
<theadmin> haakon87: Well, can make one
<pwnkiller> need help sm1 pm me pls
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: lol, that's how i'm using my desktop right now
<anirban> Shitwrecked: Now, go to Output tab,
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: well, then why don't you run fsck from it?
<shipwrecked> anirban: done
<anirban> Shitwrecked: Is there any device displayed?
<MobiusJedi> I typed 'fsck' in terminal, did nothing
<UbuntuNoob> how do I get my Netgear wg311v2 wireless card to work with ubuntu 9.10?
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: sudo fsck /dev/sdaXXX
<alkisg> Or just sudo fsck..
<shipwrecked> anirban: 2.  Internal Audio Analog Stereo and HDA ATI HDMI Digital Stereo
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: Oh! that helps
<kocmodpom> so what is the command to install it (synaptic) make doesn't work
<theadmin> haakon87: There. http://imagebin.ca/img/O-7shWm6.png
<zoidfarb> shipwrecked, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<bung> is 2.4MB/sec between my ubuntu partition and my vista partition slow? seems slow to me, shouldnt it be 10 times that?
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: uh oh, "sudo: uid 0 does not exist in the passwd file!"
<anirban> Shitwrecked: Well, select it and drag the Output Volume tab (top position) and increase it
<Spaztic_One> Could someone lend a hand? I have my problem outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1430002
<xangua> theadmin: system> preferences> appearence
<Raiddinn> @theadmin & @ mneptok I have the right checksum for the ISO image file for the ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso version, how do I know if it went from there to the CD correctly?
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: erm, are you saying that you can't use sudo from the live cd?
<dante123> hi all, just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and my 1440 x 900 resolution does not show up when using nvidia driver.  I fixed this once before but cant remember how I did it.  ANy
<MobiusJedi> sadly, it appears so
<kalmi> !sound | Spaztic_One
<haakon87> theadmin: Go into preferences - appearance
<ubottu> Spaztic_One: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dante123> any suggestions
<almoxarife> kocmodpom: system>admin>synaptic
<saganbyte>  Is there some app on Ubuntu that I can use for video jockeying.. like it would take a audio stream in and have some way to sync the video to the audio
<theadmin> haakon87, xangua: Thanks
<brjann> MobiusJedi: are you chroot'd or something?
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: which ubuntu version/flavor are you using exactly?
<haakon87> One of those tabs should be what you're searching for.
<kocmodpom> thanks almoxarife
<slackster> theadmin: thanks, the upgrade worked, and I am now on 2.6.28-18.  ;)
<MobiusJedi> brjann: yeah, forgot i did that. reopened terminal, my user name is "I have no name!"
<theadmin> Hm, something's broken there :D I removed evolution and it's still in the menu. Not a big problem.
<theadmin> slackster: Ok cool to know
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: my live cd is 8.10, trying to fix my install of xubuntu 9.10
<anirban> Hello all, I am creating a new Channel on Wesnoth Strategies, please join, if you are eager, :)
<gbear14275> does anyone know if I point both an ubuntu and debian install at the same /home if that would cause problems?
<theadmin> anirban: That's totally offtopic
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: is your hard disk partition ext4 or ext3?
<theadmin> gbear14275: Yeah, settings and all
<itheos> when i do this ----> sudo modprobe uvcvideo, i get this --->WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release. is it fine?
<ki__> Hello. I have two devices that were running mdraid on a previous distro
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: ext3
<ki__> i did mdadm --scan and it created and md1
<anirban> Very Sorry theadmin, just thought that it might attract the interest of some. Sorry if I have offended the rules here, :(
<ki__> but it doesn't look like devices are there.
<almoxarife> itheos: change the name of 'options' to 'options.conf'
<itheos> ok thanks let me try :)
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: ok, I'm not sure what you did so far, but can you just reboot with the live cd and run sudo fsck or sudo -i?
<ki__> My question is this: Do I need to run mdadm --create again to get the drives configured in a RAID 1 or can I use --assemble ?
<sqwertle> Is there any sort of program that can receive/send e-mails with an instant messenger ui?
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: we'll find out!
<ki__> sqwertle, IDK
<vishal> hi
<itheos> almoxarife, i still get the same msg
<vishal> how to on remote service on ubuntu
<sqwertle> ki__: Is that "I Don't Know" or?
<almoxarife> itheos: can you paste.bin it?
<theadmin> sqwertle: Yes, that means "I don't know"
<ki__> sqwertle, Yes
<theadmin> vishal: huh
<itheos> almoxarife, the file is empty :D
<vishal> theadmin: ya m new to this
<techzg> I was asked to upload a file to a server, given instruction are 'server' 'path' 'filename', could you please tell me how to do it
<mezquitale> can someone inviteme to #hardware please?
<kalmi> sqwertle, um... gmail?
<ZykoticK9> !register > mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale, please see my private message
<itheos> mezquitale, /join ##hardware ?
<theadmin> techzg: Well, i belive something like "http://example.org/somefolder/somefile"
<kocmodpom> almoxarife, I installed java package but am still getting the same errors as before, missing libraries
<techzg> theadmin: is there a tool to do it? I do have the server path and directory paths but, no id and password.
<theadmin> techzg: Sorry, can't really help with that
<mezquitale> ZykoticK9, im already registered but the password is on my laptop
<kocmodpom> almoxarife, http://pastebin.com/Y0e2HDbg
<ZykoticK9> mezquitale, ? it's just you don't typically need an invite, you just need to use a registered nic - thus me sending the bot message.  sorry man.
<almoxarife> kocmodpom: you are trying to use 'make'?
<Zenker> does anyone know how to find the password i set for this room?
<theadmin> Zenker: _this_ room has no password :/
<kocmodpom> no, not for java or oopic.bin
<Zenker> err. the server or whatever i registered my nick name w
<theadmin> Zenker: Ah, let me dig in the help
<Salec_> hey guys does ubuntu server's installer support dmraid?
<theadmin> Zenker: Hm. It actually seems that you can't recover it.
<Salec_> i can't seem to install the grub when using ubuntu server but ubuntu desktop installs just fine
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, if you use xchat - look in ~/.xchat/serlist_.conf
<Zenker> it wont be there, i guess ill just have 2 hope nobody decides to use zenker, i dont think i have anything 2 worry bout
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, actually it is there in plain text next to B= for Freenode
<theadmin> Man that ain't secure
<kocmodpom> almoxarife, no i used sudo install
<MobiusJedi> I'm scared: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YgLd6LCA
<ZykoticK9> MobiusJedi, is that suppose to be an NTFS partition?
<theadmin> MobiusJedi: You just don't have fsck for ntfs
<MobiusJedi> It used to be an NTFS partition, where my windows system used to be
<ZykoticK9> MobiusJedi, then as theadmin said you just need to install the ntfs tools
<MobiusJedi> can i do that on live CD?
<ZykoticK9> MobiusJedi, not sure, but probably
<Raiddinn> can anyone tell me what /casper/filesystem.squashfs does
<ZykoticK9> Raiddinn, you might get some details from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<dm_> Hi
<theadmin> Raiddinn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squashfs
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: if you have an ntfs partition, you'd better check it from windows
<Raiddinn> thanks
<dm_> Anyone using open office?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > dm_
<ubottu> dm_, please see my private message
<dm_> I'm having trouble installing from a tar.gz anyone have a minute to help a linux newbie who has actually read some tutorials =)
<ZykoticK9> dm_, why are you installing from a tar.gz instead of just installing from the repository?
<Spaztic_One> kalmi: before I go about doing anything that was linked to, how much of that is for people with no sound, and for people experiencing what I described?
<Spaztic_One> So far, most looks like it is for people who are not getting sound at all.
<dm_> Is it in the repository?
<dm_> ALso, I'm sort of looking for something to learn how to install with
<ZykoticK9> dm_, OpenOffice of course
<alkisg> dm_: it's preinstalled, actually. You don't see it in your menus?
<ZykoticK9> dm_, OpenOffice is HUGE i would find something smaller to play with
<dm_> Well, I'm on a netbook so I'm running xubuntu
<Losha> dm_: what ZykoticK9 just said...
<kalmi> Spaztic_One, well... dunno:) Try ALSA, that can't hurt. PulseAudio used to have a lot of funny problems.
<kalmi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Huge? Well... bigger then some of stuff, but huge? Meh
<dm_> Does the size really matter?
<dm_> Is it harder to install from a tarball for a bigger file?
<ZykoticK9> dm_, it's all up to you
<Losha> Spaztic_One: I had good luck with http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, i can't even think of a larger package then OOo
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: that's just it tho, I used the partition editor to delete ntfs and create ext3 and a swap so i could install linux (windows needed to be installed from scratch if i wanted to use it again anyway)
<dm_> Well, I'm trying to "unzip" it through terminal, but it isnt creating a new folder that it is unzipped to. Should I be using the zxf or a different command?
<Raiddinn> openoffice is written in Java, right? not C?
<git__> is there xchat screenlet?
<git__> or irc screenlet?
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: netbeans is 237 MB big.
<Losha> dm_: use xvzf and you can watch it unpack...
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, netbeans - gotta find out what that is ;)
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: ntfs doesn't have open specs, so the linux driver for it is written using reverse engineering. I wouldn't trust any non-microsoft fsck tools for it (that's why I don't use it on linux systems).
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: an IDE
<Losha> MobiusJedi: what are you trying to do again?
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, interesting (i'm not a developer, and thus don't feel bad for not knowing it)
<dm_> Losha: Thanks, I will try that out
<Guest24245> I have a 1.3g file. Whats the absolute fastest way to share it? Dropbox takes forever.
<MobiusJedi> losha: lol, make karmic 9.10 boot again without wiping the drive. . . don't have any space left to backup files
<mtx_init> Guest24245: likely an ftp server
<theadmin> Guest24245: Dropbox is slow :/ Try uploading to somewhere, best idea would be some filehost with ftp (QShare is one of those, for instance)
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: what does the ntfs partition have to do with karmic being able to boot or not? If you have it in /etc/fstab, just comment it out...
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: so then, linux can't be trusted to delete NTFS either?
<Losha> MobiusJedi: it used to boot? What happened?
<Guest24245> theadmin and qshare is fast and easy?
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: deleting NTFS is an MBR thing, for which the specs are open.
<alkisg> So it's safe.
<Guest24245> I will be sharing with someone who isnt too bright computer speaking
<kalmi> Guest24245, never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes
<MobiusJedi> interesting. . .
<theadmin> Guest24245: Fast... quite fast. Easy? Just register, connect to ftp.qshare.com with your name and password trough the menu, and copy the file to "uploads"
<Losha> Guest24245: burn it to a dvd and send the dvd...
<MobiusJedi> in file browser, sda1 properties says it's an ext3, but fsck returned the ntfs error on it
<theadmin> Guest24245: And as for downloading, it's just a link, there one has to click "Free" and "Download the file"
<Spaztic_One> losha and kalmi :: I don't have either of the menus described. Kalmi, double clicking on the sound control doesn't bring anything up, and Losha, my sound config panel doesn't have that tab, or one that looks like it.
<Guest24245> thank you theadmin
<MobiusJedi> karmic booted yesterday. . . last thing I did was add a new user, restarted, wouldn't boot
<kalmi> Spaztic_One, are you running ubuntu?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: that's ok, the menu part is for an earlier distro. Just skip over that part and do the rest...
<Spaztic_One> yes, 9.1
<Spaztic_One> 9.10*
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: what does `sudo fdisk -l` tell you?
<Losha> MobiusJedi: haven't you been working on this all day?
<Losha> dm_: I prefer not to PM, so people can follow along. What isn't working?
<dm_> Okay, I used that command, and it appears that it has been unpacked, but the folder never appears
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: says sda1 is HPFS/NTFS
<MobiusJedi> Losha: you remember well. . . I had a 4ish hour break for band practice tho
<Losha> dm_: which folder should it have unpacked into? What happens if you open a terminal and type ls -l (that's all lower case Ls)
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: and it's supposed to be ext3 and to have karmic in it?
<Guest24245> theadmin the qshare website isnt loading
<MobiusJedi> yeah, still has all ubuntu's system files
<Guest24245> this isnt a good representation of their speed, sir
<Losha> MobiusJedi: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for us?
<theadmin> Guest24245: Where exactly are you going? it's qshare.com
<Guest24245> theadmin yeah thats where Im going
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: how would you know that it has the system files? Are you able to mount it?
<MobiusJedi> oops, meant to do that too: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tR4GgPDF
<Guest24245> been loading for 5 minutes now and I have a really fast connection
<theadmin> Guest24245: Hm, loads in a few seconds over here usually.
<Guest24245> try it now, if you would
<theadmin> Guest24245: Maybe a maintenace, damn them
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: i can read the partition, but can't write
<dm_> Losha: When I type that, I see all my folders and files in my home folder. The tarball shows up, but the folder it unpacked into never does
<Guest24245> np
<Guest24245> im uploading to my own ftp
<Guest24245> not too fast though
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: while mounted, can you post the output of `mount` ?
<theadmin> Guest24245: Ah indeed, according to DFEOJM it's down
<alkisg> Ah, got it
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: so, tell me if I'm right on this:
<Losha> dm_: then either you got the unpack command wrong, or you're looking in the wrong place...
<Guest24245> theadmin have any other alternative?
<Guest24245> my ftp is slow as balls too. :<
<dm_> Shouldn't it unpack into the "home" folder, or atleast the one the tar file is in?
<theadmin> Guest24245: There are a few i know, but they have too much ads on them and limit the speed
<Losha> MobiusJedi: you appear to have 3 different disks, only one of which has a linux filesystem on it (/dev/sdb)
<alkisg> Your linux files are on /dev/sdb1, NOT on /dev/sda1. The reason you can't boot is because you're trying to boot from sda1...
<alkisg> Right?
<MobiusJedi> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EwYYU8mn
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: on the second pastebin /dev/sda1 is *not* mounted. So you can't be seeing its files.
<MobiusJedi> wow, i've gotten my head turned around
<Losha> alkisg: that's how it looks to me....
<MobiusJedi> that makes some sense
<skraps> mobius: dont run into anything, ;)
<Spaztic_One> losha :: Thanks mate, folowing that seems to have solved it all.
<MobiusJedi> skraps: lol, thanks
<chrome>  hey kids
<dm_> Losha: Shouldn't it unpack into the folder which the tar file is in. If not, can I point it to one specifically?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: here's hoping it will stay fixed. Some people have found sound fails again for no apparent reason later on...
<chrome> I have an apple keyboard, I want the function keys to be function keys, anyone know how to do that? I want to use Fn+F11 for volume, for instance, instead of Fn+F11 for F11.
<Losha> dm_: usually it unpacks into the current folder, but depending on how the filenames are arranged on the tarfile, they might unpack elsewhere. They may even overwrite some of your system files if they were packed incorrectly. That's another reason to 'start small'....
<MobiusJedi> ok, now i'm running fsck on the correct part
<dinosaurvskitten> I'm trying to find a simple (preferably command line) timer application that can keep track of how much time I spend on what. Ideally, all I'd have to do is type something like "start X" when I start doing X and then "stop" when I'm done. Then I'd have some log that tells me how long I spent working X, Y and Z over some time frame. Any suggestions?
<Losha> MobiusJedi: progress at last...
<MaxHR> Hello, I am testing a few distros for ease of use, first tested Mandriva One, as it included prop drivers and plugins on one cd, is there a similar install for ubuntu?
<Spaztic_One> Losha :: Ah, well, I'll make sure to pester somebody if that happens.
<Losha> Spaztic_One: we'll be here....
<chrome> dinosaurvskitten: doesn't sound hard to write.
<theadmin> MaxHR: Propertiary drivers are downloadable from the System - Admininstration - Hardware Drivers menu
<dinosaurvskitten> chrome, yeah I just launched vim, I was just wondering if someone else had done it before me :p
<MobiusJedi> i know, right?
<chrome> dinosaurvskitten: I've seen time tracking apps from time to time, but I think most have a gui.
<theadmin> MaxHR: As for flash, Java and mp3 codecs... "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" will give em to ya
<dante123> hi all, I DESPERATELY need help.  I have just installed 9.10 and I cannot get resolution of 1440x900 to work with my Acer x193w and nvidia 9800 gtx+ although this worked under 9.04...
<MaxHR> theadmin: so they aren't included on the disc?  (I need all that on the media, as the computer being installed on is on dialup)
<chrome> dante123: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<Losha> dinosaurvskitten: you could have a very simple one where 'start' is an alias for e.g. 'echo started $\* >> logfile' (I forget the exact syntax). The hard part is you have to always remember to type start and stop...
<MobiusJedi> does this tell anyone anything? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0wMYQzrt
<MobiusJedi> (result of fsck)
<dante123> I believe I have encountered this error before...but cant remember how I fixed it previously.....and YES chrome restricted driver is there but max resolution is not
<theadmin> MaxHR: No, it can't be on the disc cause not everyone needs it... And i've no idea how to put it on one
<alkisg> dinosaurvskitten: e.g. `time gedit` will tell you how long that needed.
<chrome> dante123: try removing the xorg.conf and then run nvidia-settings after restarting X
<MaxHR> theadmin: are there any respins of ubuntu that do this?
<dante123> I believe I added lines to the xorg.conf but cant remember and googling gets me a bunch of contradictory stuff
<Losha> MobiusJedi: yes, it tells me the filesystem is now fine. You should now be able to do a grub install using it....
<theadmin> MobiusJedi: It means you made a hard shutdown/reboot which corrupted the system
<chrome> sudo nvidia-settings, and don't merge the config when you save it out
<theadmin> MaxHR: Linux Mint is one of those
<MaxHR> righton, I will check into that, thx
<theadmin> MobiusJedi: Seems it got fixed though
<dante123> chrome did that once and resolution is worse with only 640 x 480 and 320 something being choices
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: cat you do: cat /media/disk/etc/fstab ?
<chrome> Losha: haha, she could write it to .plan :D
<dante123> should I uninstall restricted drivers first
<Losha> chrome: ?
<MobiusJedi> mk... let's see
<chrome> Losha: the start/stop thing.
<chd> how do I set my drives to automatically boot when ubuntu starts up? someone told me about fstab but I don't know how to edit it.
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: no such file or directory
<dante123> chrome should i uninstall nvidia restricted driver first...and see if I can get 1440x900 without it first???
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: mount the disk first, from the 'places' menu
<chrome> dante123: i don't see the point in doing that
<chrome> dante123: the hardware obviously works
<chrome> dante123: try running nvidia-xconfig
<Losha> chrome: yes, any convenient file will do for holding the log, it's just lines of text. We'd add timestamps of course, which I forgot to do...
<MobiusJedi> alkisg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5vCLrN2X
<dante123> chrome I ran nvidia-xconfig and got this:  VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<dante123>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<dante123>                   Screen".
<alkisg> MobiusJedi: erm, why do you have /proc in it?
<alkisg> Ah, nm
<MobiusJedi> I couldn't even guess
<alkisg> Go ahead and try to boot it
<MobiusJedi> k, catch ya on the flipside
<dante123> schrome shall I do this first: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theadmin> dante123: Woah, hold that, that file might be important
<ZykoticK9> dante123, perhaps move the xorg.conf rather then delete, then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig", then run "gksuo nvidia-settings" and it should work
<dante123> I did backj it up first
<Losha> alkisg: the proc is a 9.X thing. I see it in my 9.10 fstab....
<theadmin> dante123: Okay, try then. Hope you know how to get it back if X crashes ;)
<theadmin> Losha: Hm, wasn't there in 9.04
<ZykoticK9> MobiusJedi, why is / ext2?
<Losha> theadmin: dunno, must be new in 9.10. Something else to go wrong...
<chrome> dinosaurvskitten: http://blog.christopherpitzer.com/2009/timebook-command-line-time-tracking/
<chrome> dinosaurvskitten: looks exactly like what you're after
<dante123> <ZykoticK9> did as you said....now what (nothing happened from what I could see)
<chrome> dante123: I got that too, when I ran it the first time.
<ZykoticK9> dante123, did you restart nvidia-settings?
<tato_42> will eye candy work in gnome
<theadmin> Losha: Have that too so i guess everything's fine
<theadmin> tato_42: Just turn on compiz and enjoy
<Zenker> will someone help me with the make command?
<dante123> <ZykoticK9> i ran sudo nvidia-xconfig like u said and then gksudo nvidia-settings
<tato_42> thanks
<dante123> <ZykoticK9> now what
<Losha> MobiusJedi: did you do a grub install before rebooting?
<ZykoticK9> dante123, and do you have the resolution that you want?
<dante123> no
<Lasivian> Where would I find details about why my machine hangs when I shut it down?
<Losha> theadmin: yeah, it's just for the proc filesystem...
<Lasivian> thanks
<ZykoticK9> dante123, no idea then, but with my step you should now be able to save to xorg from nvidia-settings without error
<theadmin> Losha: what on earth is it
<dante123> 1360x768 is max yet this acer x193w will do 1440x900....had it doing before fresh install of 9.10
<Losha> theadmin: the proc interface?
<theadmin> Losha: Doesn't tell me much :D
<dante123> I believe that originally under 9.04 I had to put sync or refresh parameters in xorg.conf as well as some modeline comment
<dante123> but I just cant remember.....darn
<Losha> theadmin: it's been around for a while, it's an interface to the kernel, rigged up to look like a filesystem. Do an ls in /proc and poke around (don't write anything there though)....
<dante123> ZykoticK9 do I need to logout or restart for any of the commands you gave me
<ZykoticK9> dante123, no - that just fixes xorg for nvidia-settings really
<Losha> dante123: no backup then?
<Spaztic_One> Is there a way to increase the area in which you can grab a window to stretch it? It is currently a single pixel wide which is a pain to try and grab.
<theadmin> Losha: That's uber-complicated for me :/ Not much with Linux, around 1.5 years
<veebull> anybody here use TurnKey Linux appliances?
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, alt+middle_mouse_button and click drag anywhere in window
<Losha> theadmin: it's pretty advanced usage, don't mess around in there....
<dante123> <ZykoticK9> okay, i ran sudo nvidia-settings then saved the configuration file....now I think I have to edit it and add mode or modeline comment...this might be starting to come back to me.
<ZykoticK9> dante123, well i can't personally help with those settings so best of luck
<MobiusJedi> drat. . . same error I've been getting. failure to mount filesystem
<ZykoticK9> MobiusJedi, is your root partition really ext2?
<Losha> MobiusJedi: I think you missed a step. You need to do a grub (re)install....
<dante123> let you know in a minute if it works...thanks for help anyway....i MIGHT be back
<MobiusJedi> ZykoticK9: yes
<ZykoticK9> MobiusJedi, k just checking
<MobiusJedi> Losha: yeah, i was gonna ask what to do exactly
<Losha> MobiusJedi: what release is it again. 9.10?
<MobiusJedi> yes
<Losha> ZykoticK9: ext2 isn't ideal, but it shouldn't matter for these purposes....
<Spaztic_One> ZykoticK9: I was about to say "that only stretches the bottom part, and its not anywhere, it only works when close to the bottom" when I realized that "hmm, only close to the bottom... maybe the side will make that side move: lo and behold, it does. Thanks mate.
<Losha> MobiusJedi: that means you have grub2. Wait a second...
<Losha> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ki__> HELP! mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, :)
<ki__> its not mounted (checking df -kh)
<dinosaurvskitten> chrome, timebook looks pretty neat, thanks!
<dinosaurvskitten> chrome, I ended up using "/usr/bin/time -f "%e $@" -o time_log -a read" for now :)
<Losha> MobiusJedi: you need to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 and follow section 7: Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD, except when they use /dev/sda1, you use /dev/sdb1
<pwnkiller> hey if i type into terminal make what should followit
<MobiusJedi> mk
<ZykoticK9> pwnkiller, installing sourcecode?
<pwnkiller> make + what im tying to install a program frm a tar file
<ZykoticK9> pwnkiller, 1) ./configure 2) make 3) sudo make install
<theadmin> pwnkiller: Depends on the program. Read the included README
<pwnkiller> just make?
<pwnkiller> i get an error msg
<Losha> pwnkiller: the *exact* text of the error msg?
<pwnkiller> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop
<theadmin> ...lol... I just did "cat ~/somefile | less" instead of "less ~/somefile"... I'm getting crazy with the console already
<theadmin> pwnkiller: Did you do "./configure"?
<pwnkiller> yes
<theadmin> pwnkiller: Was it successful?
<Marioux> hi there
<pwnkiller> yes
<Marioux> I need to uninstall virtualbox, wich I installed from the deb package
<Marioux> anyone can help me?
<Losha> pwnkiller: unlikely, since it didn't produce a makefile. Run configure again and paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ZykoticK9> Marine, do you get multiple entries with "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox"
<theadmin> Marioux: Sure, just sudo apt-get remove virtualbox... or was it VirtualBox...
<pwnkiller> (libxul-unstable mozilla-plugin) were not met:
<pwnkiller> No package 'libxul-unstable' found
<pwnkiller> No package 'mozilla-plugin' found
<Marioux> theadmin: I tried that... no result at all
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, more likely virtualbox-3.1
<Losha> pwnkiller: I can't tell from just those lines if those are fatal errors, or just advisory warnings, but since you didn't get a makefile, I assume the former....
<Losha> pwnkiller: are you trying to build mozilla?
<Marioux> ZykoticK9: no result at all with that command
<pwnkiller> k i'll paste to the link above
<pwnkiller> no brb
<ZykoticK9> Marioux, then you didn't install with a DEB file i believe
<jera_mee> hello
<MobiusJedi> I'm confused on this step: Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system
<jera_mee> im newbie on using ubuntu
<Marioux> ZykoticK9: I've downloaded the .deb package from the sun virtualbox web page
<Losha> pwnkiller: fine, I'll just sit here and try and guess which program you're trying to build....
<Losha> MobiusJedi: there's nothing you need to configure in there, just skip over that step...
<MobiusJedi> kk
<ZykoticK9> Marioux, "apt-cache policy virtualbox-3.1" does it show as installed?
<jera_mee> may i ask u something?
<Losha> !ask | jera_mee
<ubottu> jera_mee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bonster> nop
<Marioux> ZykoticK9: no result at all
<Marioux> but I'm seeing virtualbox running right now
<Marioux> :-S
<ZykoticK9> Marioux, did you recently download this deb?  do you still have the DEB file?
<MobiusJedi> Losha: is this a problem? sed: warning: failed to get security context of /tmp/filek7Y6V6: No data availablesed: warning: failed to get security context of /tmp/fileGC2zvW: No data availableUpdating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<pwnkiller> k pasted http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/x4YhTRQa
<ardchoille> labyrinth1965: ok, you're here. You can ask any Ubuntu question here and hopefully someone will help you with it.
<Marioux> ZykoticK9: yes I do... its a .run archive
<Marioux> sorry
<Losha> MobiusJedi: /boot/grub/menu.lst belongs to grub1, not grub2. Which livecd did you boot?
<ZykoticK9> Marine, that's not a deb!
<jera_mee> anyone know how to use my integrated camera so i can take picture with it?
<pwnkiller> intergrated cam use cheese
<Marioux> ZykoticK9: I know... I thought it was a deb package but it's a run
<MobiusJedi> 8.10, cuz that's what I have. . . are you telling me i have to track down a blank cd?
<ZykoticK9> Marioux, then apt is totally unaware of the install!  you need to ask in #vbox how to uninstall then.
<Kevin_Crux> Hi somebody help me
<Marioux> ZykoticK9: ok thank you very much
<ZykoticK9> Marioux, in future - use DEBs
<Kevin_Crux> I'm new in the ubuntu OS
<MobiusJedi> UbNubs unite!
<Marioux> ZykoticK9: sure thanks again
<labyrinth1965> I want to put MP3 music from my sansa player in Rhythmbox is there a way to do this.
<pwnkiller> ok pasted http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/x4YhTRQa
<jera_mee> hi kevin
<Losha> pwnkiller: see this line "error: Package requirements (libxul-unstable mozilla-plugin) were not met" -- that's a fatal error, which is why you didn't get a makefile. You need to fix that before you can proceed...
<maco> labyrinth1965: with the sansa plugged in, it should show in the sidebar in rhythmbox. click on it and you should be able to drag songs from the sansa to your library
<pwnkiller> how/
<pwnkiller> ?
<Kevin_Crux> hi jera I need your help
<dante123> <ZykoticK9> got it working, I had to copy some lines from my other computer that has the same monitor with 9.10......here is my xorg.conf in case u r curious
<dante123> hang on for pastebin
<ardchoille> maco: May I pm you?
<MobiusJedi> Losha: i can't make it work with 8.10 CD?
<Kevin_Crux> i need to install a lexmarz z647 printer
<ZykoticK9> dante123, nice job - well done!  be sure to keep a copy of it!
<Kevin_Crux> with ubuntu 9.10
<dante123> will do thanks for help......
<Losha> MobiusJedi: no, I'm telling you that grub changed between 8.10 and 9.10. You *told* me you were running 9.10. The instructions for 8.10 are *different*. No wonder you haven't made much progress. Which is it?
<Zenker> theadmin r u there?
<MobiusJedi> Losha: sorry, I can be slow on the uptake
<linagee> does anyone know why lock and move are grayed out on my gnome panel on ubuntu 10.04? (how do I move things?)
<maco> ardchoille: yes
<Losha> pwnkiller: since you won't even tell me what program you're trying to build, how am I supposed to help...
<pwnkiller> moonshine, i'm sorry
<maco> labyrinth1965: at least, thats how my USB-mass-storage type mp3 players work, and i believe the sansa is also a USB mass storage type player
<dante123> http://pastebin.com/x6rb3p6v  <ZykoticK9>  I don't know which lines make it work....but I also added refresh rates from the spec page for my particular monitor
<dante123> thanks for your help
<Losha> MobiusJedi: computers kinda need attention to detail ya' know... And I still don't know which version you are running....
<ZykoticK9> dante123, it's probably the HorizSync and VertRefresh that are required
<harisund> Anyone know a good camera server that I can use to stream images from my webcam constantly to some web page? It should be viewable even on computers that don't run Java ..
<linagee> harisund: what do you need that for? lol
<dante123> since it is working....should I just leave it or is there anything in there that you think is unecessary or redundant or perhaps not useful from a performance angel
<linagee> harisund: NSFW?
<dante123> angle I mean ZykoticK9
<ajlsunrise> hello
<harisund> linagee: eh no .. just for fun.
<harisund> linagee: Home monitoring, maybe
<ZykoticK9> dante123, i'd leave it - looks fine
<pwnkiller> hello losha?
<linagee> harisund: "home monitoring". is that what it's called now. lol
<dante123> thanks nite then...nite all
<sje46> I can't find how to make a static IP
<linagee> harisund: is it for your home or someone else's? lol
<sje46> and I can't find what the disadvabtages are
<Marioux> I've found it!
<harisund> Grow up linagee
<ajlsunrise> i've got a question about c++
 * linagee is grown u
<Losha> pwnkiller: type apt-cache search libxul and see if something suitable shows up. Same for mozilla-plugin (except there are so many plugins for mozilla, I don't know which it wants. Maybe there's something in the documentation?)
<MobiusJedi> Losha: live CD I have (using currently) is 8.10. I'm trying to fix 9.10 which won't boot
<linagee> up
<Marioux> in /opt/VirtualBox theres a .sh archive
<Marioux> uninstall.sh
<Marioux> so you run cd /opt/VirtualBox
<ZykoticK9> Marioux, nice
<Marioux> and the ./uninstall.sh
<Marioux> :D
<ZykoticK9> Marioux, i'd imagine you'll need sudo with that command
<ociugi> help! im having a problem with my samba i uninstall some program after that i got this message "Could not display "network:///"" how to fix this problem
<Marioux> ZykoticK9: yes, forgot about that
<Losha> MobiusJedi: not sure if it'll work, but you need to follow different instructions (fun, isn't it?) Please stand by...
<Losha> !grub | MobiusJedi
<ubottu> MobiusJedi: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MobiusJedi> Losha: It's ALL fun!
<ardchoille> labyrinth1965: Did you see someone answer your question?
<Losha> MobiusJedi: ok, same rigmarole, only now with grub1:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sje46> well, anyways, my transmission isn't seeding, and someone told me that I should forward a port
<pwnkiller> losha can i pm you the readme file?
<sje46> I didn't even know what a port was, so I look at some manuals
<Losha> MobiusJedi: See the section: The GUI Way: Using the Alternate/Install CD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<sje46> and it says I need a static IP address?
<Marioux> keep up the good work guys
<Marioux> cya later!
<sje46> But I can't even figure out how to create a static IP address...because what I've found doesn't even work
<Losha> pwnkiller: I s'pose so. No guarantee I'll be able to make sense of it though. Isn't there a repo version of moonshine you can install? So much less work if you can...
<ajlsunrise> hello
<ZykoticK9> sje46, you should right now the name servers in resolv.conf "cat /etc/resolv.conf" to see them, then right click on the network icon in the panel and edit the settings for eth0 if you're using a wired connection, there is an option in there for static somewhere
<ZykoticK9> s/right/write
<ZykoticK9> s/now/down
<ajlsunrise> i've got a question about c++. trying to compile source code and it gets to this line: 'cout << "hello"' and throws an error saying cout is an 'undeclared identifier'
<sje46> zykes-, nameserver 192.168.1.1  ...also, I'm on a wireless connection
<indus> ajlsunrise, why is there a quote before cout
<Zenker> Losha there is no repo, i already tried this
<ZykoticK9> ajlsunrise, perhaps you should ask in ##c++
<sje46> ZykoticK9, that was supposed to be for you
<indus> ajlsunrise, yeah ask in #c++
<ZykoticK9> sje46, that makes things easy then, it's your router
<ajlsunrise> thanks. couldn't find it in the list
<ZykoticK9> sje46, can you right click on the network icon on panel and find the settings for your wireless?
<sje46> I'm there
<rabelais> is there any way to control a terminal that I don't have physical access to? (I didn't use screen on this terminal unfortunately)
<pwnkiller> losha?
<ZykoticK9> sje46, see a IPv4 Settings tab?
<MobiusJedi> ok, i'm tryin it the GUI way!
<sje46> yes, ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> sje46, Method dropdown for Manual
<Losha> pwnkiller: patience. The readme doesn't tell me much. I'm reading web pages looking for a way to install moonshine
<Losha> Zenker: so how do people use moonshine?
<sje46>  then I just add an IP address?  off the top of my head?
<pwnkiller> k
<bugaloo> hi there! I just buyed a conversor usb->ide (allows to plug an IDE harddisk on a usb port). I'm trying to make it work, but when I plug it, it recognizes the device (/dev/sdb) but it didn't recognize any partitions on harddisk. My dmesg is in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NHeaAS1K    if someone could take a look, thanks
<Zenker> Losha idk, im learning right along w pwnkiller :)
<Zenker> i was helping as well
<sje46> I'm there ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> sje46, it will have to be a 192.168.1.X where X is the machine IP
<ZykoticK9> sje46, netmask will be 255.255.255.0 - and gateway 192.168.1.1
<sje46> ZykoticK9, so this IP would only apply for my laptop?
<Losha> pwnkiller: Zenker: is this it? http://abock.org/moonshine/
<ZykoticK9> sje46, yes
<sje46> how do I find X?
<ZykoticK9> sje46, make it up 35 for example
<jera_mee> how to enable my integrated cam?
<pwnkiller> yes
<Zenker> yes
<Losha> pwnkiller: where did you get the source code from?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: same problem with me. i think check health of your hdd.
<labyrinth1965> can i drag more than one at a time from sansa to Rhythmbox...lol
<Losha> pwnkiller: Zenker: so can you install it from that site?
<sje46> ZykoticK9, two digits, though?
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, my hdd works fine in another machine, usgin a "normal" ide connection
<chd> how do I run wireshark as root?
<ZykoticK9> 1-254 are valid sje46
<Zenker> you can only dl it
<bugaloo> chd, use gksu
<pwnkiller> http://abock.org/moonshine/
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: hmmm
<Spaztic_One> Losha
<Spaztic_One> you still present?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: yes, but a bit busy at the moment...
<Spaztic_One> Ah, ok.
<sje46> alright, ZykoticK9 , did it
<Spaztic_One> When you have a moment, and are willing to lend assistance, it would be appreciated.
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, did you get success with any hdd?
<ZykoticK9> sje46, in a terminal try "sudo service networking restart" but it will disconnect you from IRC here!!!
<Losha> pwnkiller: Zenker: ok, I've downloaded it and got as far as you did. Let me read some docs...
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: yes
<pwnkiller> :) k
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: :P
<kasun> hello
<sje46> ZykoticK9, what will this do?  Also...is this also how I can change the password to the wifi router?
<ZykoticK9> sje46, if it doesn't work - set the network back to DHCP/automatic
<sje46> I know it probably isn't
<Zenker> Losha from what im gathering it needs moonlight and 2 know where moonlight is
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, how much time for "scanning" the hdd? is it much time? like minutes or seconds?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: no. normal operatios.
<ZykoticK9> sje46, it will restart your networking and thus switch to your new static settings
<kasun> I have a problem regarding enabling microphones in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> sje46, password router - dunno depends on your router
<kasun> does anyone there to help?
<bugaloo> ok
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, thanks, I'm going to try another hdd
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: hmm best of luxk :D
<abhi_nav> luck*
<lucid_interval> Spaztic_one: what can we help you with?
<abhi_nav> !ask | kasun
<ubottu> kasun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rabelais> is there a way to redirect a /dev/pts/X so it can be controlled elsewhere?
<sje46> ZykoticK9, restart: Unknown instance:
<lucid_interval> rabelais: screen?
<ZykoticK9> sje46, are you using karmic?
<Spaztic_One> lucid_interval: Oh, hello. I am having technical difficulties in regards to sound. I have currently gotten it to where multiple programs can output sound simultaneously, but it appears to have disabled my microphone.
<sje46> ZykoticK9, I am indeed
<Kao> .
<rabelais> lucid_interval: screen will do it if I launched it ahead of time, I need something where screen wasn't launched
<ZykoticK9> sje46, dunno why that didn't work?  guess you can try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<lucid_interval> Spaztic_one: did you try the simple things like ensuring recording volume is not muted under 'Capture' in Volume control?
<kasun> this is regarding to enabling microphones in ubuntu. I tried to skype in my laptop(hp dv5) but my earphone is not turned on. My webcam is on, but not earphone. Device is recognized and headphone mic is picked correctly. Any help regarding this?
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, another hdd plugged right now... still doesn't work :(
<Losha> pwnkiller: Zenker: hmm, doesn't look good. Looks like a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/273956
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: ????
<sje46>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.                                                                  [ OK ]
<indus> is there any bad company 2 channel
<indus> or ea channel
<sje46> I didn't lose internet, ZykoticK9
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: you are dual booting?
<Zenker> Losha ahhh i see, its for an olderversion of firefox i think
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, no
<ZykoticK9> sje46, it also didn't work.  type "ifconfig" is your ip the one you set?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: which company case is that? is it supported in linux?
<Losha> Zenker: pwnkiller: the bugs been open since 2008. I think it's a ubuntu packaging error....
<infexion> has anyone experienced a problem with video playback in ubuntu specifically the hue seems to be messed up
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: mine is something like amtech (dont rememer exact) but it works
<Spaztic_One> lucid_interval: Oh, thats bizarre. It apparently got muted. Thank you. Now my current issue is trying to get Teamspeak 3 to recognize my mic while using ubuntu. It also isn't wanting to work with outputting audio either.
<abhi_nav> infexion: try using vlc
<Losha> Zenker: pwnkiller: libxul-unstable doesn't appear to be available for ubuntu...
<ZykoticK9> infexion, are you using nvidia?  and do you have mplayer installed?
<Zenker> Losha pwnkiller perhaps thers a better program since the report ahs been unanswerd for so long
<techzg> is there a way to know the execution time of a c program in milli-seconds in gcc
<indus> is there any bad company 2 channel
<lucid_interval> rabelais: yes, u r right :-( do you want to do this repeatedly, or just this once ?
<infexion> abhi_nav: I am using vlc
<indus> as in the game bad company
<abhi_nav> infexion: :-(
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, I have no idea, lol
<sje46> ZykoticK9,   inet addr:192.168.1.7  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0  <--I used 192.168.1.64
<infexion> Zukotick9: I am using nvidia
<rww> indus: For channel searches, use the `alis' services bot. Usage information: /msg alis help
<lucid_interval> rabelais: I mean, can you do a "setup" - e.g. with ttysnoop (http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/ttysnoop/) and then use that subsequently on future occasions?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: no idea? name of product and company is written on the box
<infexion> I am getting a strange blue hue on all my videos unless I go in and change the hue to 0 for each video
<rabelais> lucid_interval: just once...I have an important matlab process that I lost the display for...but the process is still on, so I just need to get access to the pts, save, and reboot
<infexion> which is not a great way of doing things
<lucid_interval> Spaztic_one: first I gotta understand what teamspeak3 is :-)
<rabelais> lucid_interval: it's just a rescue mission
<ZykoticK9> sje46, there seems to be another problem with your network!  that wlan=wlan0 or whatever wasn't a good message.  Have you been trying various things to get this to work?
<bugaloo> actually, I can't find the name of company... there is only "usb 2.0 to sata/ide adapter"
<techzg> is there a way to know the execution time of a c program in milli-seconds in gcc
<Spaztic_One> lucid_interval: Are you actually asking, or is that a subtle way of telling me to try and find someone else to help me? >.>
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: on the box, in the manual, etc etc somewhere? so that it wll be helpful to find out if it supports linux or no
<abhi_nav> t
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, but you see... it detects "anything"... did you see my dmesg paste?
<sje46> ZykoticK9, uhhh...nopt that I know of.  The only thing I tried was change the port number for transmission
<abhi_nav> t
<abhi_nav> no
<Zenker> Losha thank you for helping :)
<Losha> Zenker: pwnkiller: Ah.  apt-get install xulrunner-1.9-dev gets me past the first error, but now there are new errors. This could go on all night. Did pwnkiller give up?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: give me the link
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, please: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NHeaAS1K
<ZykoticK9> sje46, i'd go back into the network settings and undo the changes we made if i where you.
<Zenker> Losha i think he may be awk
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, it seems to detect the hdd... but not the partitions... but i'm not sure about what I should see on dmesg
<Losha> Zenker: awk?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: i dont know about dmsg. but tell me if your hdd is listed in /meddia
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, it isn't
<abhi_nav>  /media
<lucid_interval> rabelais: so just this once :-( I guess it isn't easy - there seems to be a complex way using gdb - see here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/249703/how-can-a-process-intercept-stdout-and-stderr-of-another-process-on-linux
<sje46> ZykoticK9, okay...I deleted it, I guess
<Zenker> losha away from keyboard, but he isnt
<lucid_interval> Spaztic_one: nothing so subtle / complex. just googling for teamspeak3
<pwnkiller> nop here!
<Losha> Zenker: pwnkiller: Ah.  apt-get install xulrunner-1.9-dev gets me past the first error, but now there are new errors. This could go on all night.
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, there are a few "usb" "usb1" usb2 on /media... but everyone is empty
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: add yourself to usb group. i dont remember the exact name of the usb group
<pwnkiller> i'm here
<ZykoticK9> sje46, you should probably restart your system and verify everything is working correctly (i certainly hope it is)
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: that usb, usb1 etc are not partitions of your hdd?
<Zenker> pwnkiller how about Linuxmediaplayer?
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, they're all empty
<rabelais> lucid_interval: thanks for the point, I'll look around...it's a shame it's not easier to do, I thought retty would be exactly what I was looking for, but it turns out it's only fir i386....sigh
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: no not empty etc that not needed. what i want is what they are?
<Spaztic_One> lucid_interval: Ah, ok. As I'm sure it matters (since it was how I fixed my earlier sound problems), here is the site I got instructions from: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html    Also worth noting, I'm using Karmic
<Losha> Zenker: pwnkiller: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev gets me past the 2nd error. I now have a makefile!
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, I missed the point
<sje46> ZykoticK9, okay, in a little bit.  thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> sje46, :)
<Losha> Zenker: pwnkiller: It built! I have no idea what to do with however....
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: if they are the partitions of your that ide-cum-usb hdd then your hdd is detected
<Losha> Spaztic_One: still got microphone issues?
<Zenker> losha rofl, good job :)
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, I know... it seems to detect my hardware, but still can't mount it anywhere
<sje46> ZykoticK9, this will change my external IP?
<ZykoticK9> sje46, no - you can't change your external IP
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: manual mount it
<pwnkiller> k will try
 * sje46 is confused.  I can't?
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, how? there is no /dev/sdb1 or anything like that
<Spaztic_One> Losha: It was simply muted, but it is being recognized by Ubuntu, however, I am having issues getting other programs (though I have only tried one) to use it
<lucid_interval> rabelais: retty seems to be exactly what you need. I also couldn't find an amd64 deb. But the source debs are there - want to compile?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: what about lsusb results?
<bugaloo>  abhi_nav, Bus 001 Device 009: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
<Zenker> lusha so now we just type 'makeinstall' or is ther something else we need with that command?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: no paste the whole result of lsusb
<rabelais> lucid_interval: you're not going to believe it...but the guys that wrote retty actually used i386 bytecode in their application....*grumbles*
<Spaztic_One> Losha and lucid_interval :: I just tried recording using the "sound recorder" app. It works there, no problem. I am going to assume something somewhere in TeamSpeak 3 is causing, or find fault somewhere.
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, ok, just a sec
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: connect your hdd and check lsusb result and then remove your hdd and then check lsusb result. and be sure that lsusb detects your hdd
<indus> rww, thanks and hi
<lucid_interval> rabelais: :-( *amazing*
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, with hdd connected: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qs34Ksga
<Losha> Zenker: pwnkiller: ok, that's enough moonlight for me tonight. The rest is up to you guys...
<indus> best is dmesg | tail for more mesasges bugaloo abhi_nav
<Zenker> thank you losha
<lucid_interval> Spaztic_one: I would also agree... the teamspeak 3 support FAQ doesn't have much that is enlightening me...
<Losha> Spaztic_One: run alsamixer and make sure you enable mic, mic1 and anything labelled capture...
<Losha> Zenker: welcome!
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qAsYADMm  not connected
<pwnkiller> ty losha
<Losha> Zenker: sudo make install...
<rabelais> lucid_interval: that's ok...the gdb hack makes sense...I think I can pull it off
<bugaloo> indus, I tried... I just pasted my dmesg here
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: do what indus is saying
<indus> no ,dont follow me blindly
<lucid_interval> Spaztic_one: did you read this: http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=faq&cat=client&rate=47#howto_fix_alsa_problems
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, my first paste was my dmesg output
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: no not dmesg. its dmesg | tail see indus's last msg
<indus> yeah the end of kernel messages with dmesg | tail
<bugaloo> already did it
<lucid_interval> Spaztic_one: under that I saw the following: Telling ALSA your game only needs playback
<lucid_interval> Now, to enable your game to play sound you have to tell ALSA that your game will not need to record sound or anything - else ALSA will refuse to give your game the capability to play sounds, since TeamSpeak already has the rights to record, and no two programs should be able to. Issue these commands as root:
<lucid_interval> echo 'quake3.x86 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<lucid_interval> echo 'quake3.x86 0 0 disable' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<FloodBot4> lucid_interval: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucid_interval> sorry for the "flood" :-(
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, indus, this is the output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zLpbRxwB
<indus> dont use the q3 installer, its horrible
<indus> lucid_interval, use the ioquake3 installer for installing q3
<recom> hello there I looking for help
<theadmin> recom: Ask the question straight away
<bugaloo> I'm following the dmesg messages, this is all I get when I connect the hdd
<indus> lucid_interval, http://ioquake3.org/
<nmvictor> is debian the only linux that can run in my iBook which is a ppc?
<lucid_interval> indus: thx - was actually looking up for Spaztic_one
<techzg> does 0m0.012s mean 0.012 milli-seconds?
<indus> bugaloo, seems to detect fine, so what is the problem exactly ? doesnt show up ?
<recom> i have intel board w/82945g and cant find driver to change resolution
<theadmin> techzg: Err, 12 millisecs
<Spaztic_One> lucid_interval: I have not read that yet but will do so. losha: I checked, everything was good, as far as I could tell
<indus> lucid_interval, ok do forward him the link
<techzg> theadmin: ok
<silv3r_m00n1> how to check graphics memory in ubuntu ?
<bugaloo> indus, yes... doesn't show up... there are files on this hdd, but I can't see it... not even partitions, like fdisk -l /dev/sdb doesn't show anything
<bugaloo> silv3r_m00n1, you mean graphics about memory usage?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: which kernel
<MrAlexandro> hi. i am trying to upload a .ods file to google docs. but all my preferences are deleted once it is uploaded. formating seems non excistent. is there a prefered way to format the file before uploading it to google Docs? is there a convertion extention that will help keep the format of the file created in open office?
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, 2.6.31-20-generic
<recom> 9.10
<lucid_interval> Spaztic_one: check out mesgs from indus - use ioquake3 to install q3 (http://ioquake3.org)
<silv3r_m00n1> bugaloo: no , graphics memory or may be video memory .......like my intel motherboard has 256mb onboard graphics memory
<silv3r_m00n1> bugaloo: so where do I check it
<nmvictor> is debian the only linux that can run in my iBook which is a ppc?
<abhi_nav> ppc?
<rww> nmvictor: There's a community-supported PPC port of Ubuntu. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bugaloo> silv3r_m00n1, hm... not sure... I'd look "lspci" and get the board model
<lucid_interval> nmvictor: AFAIK, yes. There used to be YDL - don't know if they still release stuff any more
<rww> abhi_nav: PowerPC. Old Macs, mainly.
<theadmin> nmvictor: Ubuntu is debian-based and has a pocket-pc release, so i think it will work for you
<abhi_nav> rww: hmm
<theadmin> rww: ppc is also pocket-pc
<lucid_interval> theadmin: powerpc,
<rww> theadmin: not when the message talks about iBooks, it isn't :)
<stevr1it> hello. i have ubuntu Karmic, yesterday it did not started stopping looking for mounting hte partiotion with the home directory. at the moment using the laptop through ubuntu 9.04 ona flash card, live verison, can you help me to to find it and mount it again?
<theadmin> arrrrgh! How to make that stupid "Disable/enable touchpad" button work in Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> http://goo.gl/2SS1 <-- god I miss the good ole days
<bugaloo> ok... abhi_nav, see that... I just found on my syslog file> usbmount[10664]: cannnot execute /lib/udev/vol_id
<bugaloo> any idea what that means?
<almoxarife> wrong channel, sorry
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: see if this helps: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/usb-to-ide-broken-harddisk-660660/
<nmvictor> theadmin: lucid_interval rww , i hope i can have ubuntu or something else in my iBook, debian is let say 4BK, 4 releases before karmic in terms of develpment and updates, i think it lucks support so i just dont loke iit
<Spaztic_One> lucid_interval: I am not currently looking to run TS3 with a game or anything. I am trying to get it to run by itself.
<lucid_interval> nmvictor: but I can recommend Debian (and in particular Ubuntu) on the Mac. I recently installed Jaunty-PPC on a powerbook. Install was clean and easy. MOST things work (still having some issues with suspend).
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, it seems to be a bit more detailed than dmesg output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mPK4z6ir
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: see me lst msg
<infexion> Back again and I still have found nothing useful about this video hue bug
<infexion> does anyone know anything about it?
<nmvictor> lucid_interval: thanks but i'll try ubuntu, debian just sucks!!
<lucid_interval> nmvictor debian lacks support *horror* :-) Ubuntu works decently on PowerPC. For some things (e.g. suspend, fiddling with keyboard mapping) you can look at the community documentation
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, reading
<recom> i installed karmic koala today on intel board (45gccr) but display works only for 800x600. TIA
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: hmm i found more pages
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: it says that may be partition table is damaged
<almoxarife> http://goo.gl/enQ2
<abhi_nav> yah wrong channel i know
<theadmin> almoxarife: Stop spamming will you
<lucid_interval> nmvictor: Debian (raw) may be beginner-unfriendly, or a bit conservative in terms of updates or a bit minimalist in terms of installer. but the core of debian is exactly the same as the core of ubuntu
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, but as I said... the hdd works fine with a ide connection on my desktop computer
<bugaloo> I'm trying to use it on my laptop
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: hmm
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, the first link you gave me... the guy didn't get a solution, right?
<nmvictor> lucid_interval: i was even looking into how to install System rescue cd, Gentoos dist, if it meant having something
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: check hdd: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<lucid_interval> nmvictor: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Spaztic_One> recom: Go to System -> administration -> hardware drivers. Is there anything on the list?
<theadmin> What on earth was this just now: "(10:00:53 AM) mode (+oooo FloodBot3 FloodBot1 FloodBot1 FloodBot4) by ChanServ" What kinda mode is that?
<Spaztic_One> That is it setting ops to multiple users simultaneously.
<abhi_nav> :D
<bugaloo> abhi_nav, I just installed the testdisk... it doesn't even detect the hdd on usb
<theadmin> Spaztic_One: Ah...
<recom> i have intel board w/82945g and cant find driver to change resolution
<indus> bugaloo, works in windows?
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: hmm them most probaly some setting with your that ide to usb case is wrong
<bugaloo> indus, I have no windows on my laptop
<Spaztic_One> theadmin: Yeah. I don't know what it keeps doing with this plus and minus j though.
<recom> i have ony karmic
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: check all connection and/or settins on and/or inside that case
<indus> bugaloo, hmm i read in an above comment , this HDD WORKS in ide
<theadmin> Spaztic_One: lol yeah but it does that too often, used to it already
<bugaloo> indus, in another computer
<indus> bugaloo, maybe hardware problem with usb headers?
<bugaloo> indus, I though so, but dmesg detects the hdd, and all other devices works fine, like pendrives or something :(
<Spaztic_One> theadmin: YEah, I just dunno what the j parameter is. O is ops, v is voice m is mute (channel) but no idea what j is
<bugaloo> I didn't want to do that, but I have a free partition here, maybe I should install windows xp do try it only to see if it works :(
<indus> bugaloo,yeah did you try manually mounting it
<Spaztic_One> Uh oh. Looks like FloodBot2 has gone rogue.
<theadmin> Spaztic_One: And what is "5:10"?
<theadmin> Spaztic_One: Apart from equivalent of 0.5
<bugaloo> indus, I can't mount it mannually because there is no device like /dev/sdb1 or anything like that
<Seveas-train> Spaztic_One: -J means join limit. 5:10 drive a calculation that sets the join limit
<indus> bugaloo, ok try this, power it off, then restart pc, then after bootup
<Spaztic_One> theadmin: Yea, again, no idea. I'd say a time, but its way off, as far as I can tell.
<indus> bugaloo, power on etc
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, where you trying to get Q3 sound working?
<recom> i installed karmic koala today on intel board (945gccr) but display works only for 800x600. Any ideas ?TIA
<bugaloo> I'll try it on another laptop using windows vista
<Spaztic_One> ZykoticK9: Not that I know of. I'm having input and output issues with TeamSpeak3. I don't know what Q3 is.
<bugaloo> let you guys to know the results in a few minutes
<abhi_nav> bugaloo: ok i am leaving. best of luck. bye. bye indus
<sine`> yawn morning
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, i just saw people talking about ioquake and using the quake3 sound fix.  if you're aren't talking about Quake3 (Q3) then nevermind ;)
<Spaztic_One> ZykoticK9: Ah, ok. Thanks anyways then. =)
<CloCkWeRX> stupid user question: I'm told NFS is insecure (in that any machine can mount a server which is listening) - I'm reading about fstab and "sec=krb5p" mode at the moment - does that imply that the server can manage things (via Kerberos) much in the same way you'd manage ssh allowed certificates?
<amit1_> Is it possible to install Steam and all the associated games in 9.10?
<CloCkWeRX> any tutorials / ubuntu specific background info you'd all recommend
<Spaztic_One> recom: I am researching, trying to find drivers for you, and currently Intel's site is being quite circular.
<bugaloo> indus, maybe it's an ubuntu problem :(   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbmount/+bug/478487
<Vigo> Is it suggested to encrypt the /home folder and or do BSD Jails work in a like manner?
<mcgvac> hmm not all games but a select few
<theadmin> amit1_: Yes, use WINE (see winehq.org) but i can't gurantee the normal work
<ZykoticK9> CloCkWeRX, no idea about the Kerberos part - but NFS can be configured to only share to specific IPs or IP ranges
<indus> bugaloo, yes adding the line usb_device sometims works
<indus> bugaloo, tried that?
<indus> bugaloo, in modules
<recom> i compile some drivers but no work
<bugaloo> indus, I didn't
<ZaNDeR`Z> ping
<ZaNDeR`Z> lol
<theadmin> amit1_: hl2, for instance, works sweeet, portal doesn't work at all
<ZykoticK9> Vigo, encrypted file systems have nothing in common to BSD jails - they are totally different things
<indus> bugaloo, wait 1 sec let me ssee
<bugaloo> indus, I have usb_storage module on "lsmod"
<bugaloo> ok
<indus> bugaloo, ah you have?
<Vigo> ZykoticK9: Thank you.
<bugaloo> yes
<bugaloo> just checked it
<indus> bugaloo, hmm insmod usb_storage
<amit1_> theadmin: so steam games like counterstrike source, insurgency mod etc work as well?
<bugaloo> usb_storage is already loaded
<indus> bugaloo, did you try powercycling
<ZykoticK9> Vigo, personally unless you do work for the CIA i wouldn't use encryption, but that's just me
<indus> bugaloo, turn off the device, reboot, then turn it on when it boots to ubuntu
<theadmin> amit1_: check appdb.winehq.org for details
<bugaloo> indus, I'm trying in another laptop right now
<bugaloo> using ubuntu 9.10 also
<bugaloo> same problem
<Spaztic_One> recom: A silly question, but, have you updated your system since you installed Karmic? It can be done here "System -> Administration -> Update Manager" If you have not.
<theadmin> I keep getting wireless signals from weird places, but i have NO WIRELESS ADAPTER attached... lol what the heck
<indus> bugaloo, i suggest try this on  a friends windows machine
<Vigo> ZykoticK9: I usually wipe the system every month and start over, no data is online that I do not want online, no CIA, but,,,,,,
<ZaNDeR`Z> #surabaya
<bugaloo> indus, going to do that right now :)
<indus> bugaloo, maybe some buggy HDD
<Spaztic_One> theadmin: Your computer is just that amazing.
<indus> bugaloo, yes right now !
<Spaztic_One> theadmin: =D
<Vigo> point taken.
<itheos> hey what should be in the "/etc/modprobe.d/options" so that my uvc webcam works?
<indus> bugaloo, is your nick an animal name?
<indus> like big baloo
<sie> Is there musca window manager in repos somewhere?
<bugaloo> indus, lol... no... it's a character in a child tv show, I think
<recom> Spaztic_One: the system is up to date
<indus> ok
<indus> lol
<bugaloo> but I'm not sure why the character uses it :D
<theadmin> Spaztic_One: :D
<recom> Spaztic_One: In fact i download restrited
<itheos> i did this --> sudo modprobe uvcvideo and got this --> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release. the conf file is blank. maybe thats why the cam doesnt work
<recom> Spaztic_One: In fact i download restrited repositories and no luck
<theadmin> itheos: try "sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/options /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf"
<maco> itheos: its unrelated
<itheos> ??
<itheos> ok
<theadmin> itheos: (I think it just complains about wrong filename lol)
<itheos> :D thanks
<recom> Spaztic_One: On display preferences showme unknown
<itheos> theadmin, thanks and the file is blank. is it right?
<recom> Spaztic_One: xorg.conf was blank
<maco> itheos: that there are config files that need to be renamed in future versions is all its saying. that does *not* affect the command you are doing now, it simply was a good context for it to give the warning. when you upgrade to the next version of ubuntu is when that change will be necessary, and the upgrade will do it for you anyway
<theadmin> itheos: Strange %)
<Bear10> When i run X11 from CLI it says its not installed, yet im on Ubuntu Desktop
<Bear10> and Synaptic says its installed, anyone got any ideas?
<bugaloo> indus, I'm really confuse right now, lol
<saurabh> Hi guys.. I have trouble getting my wireless to work.. this is my wireless device..saurabh@saurabh-laptop:~$ lspci | grep w
<itheos> maco, i upgraded to karmic this morning. same msg
<saurabh> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<indus> bugaloo, why
<sine`> Ok im having trouble understanding the concept of these sources. Ive used linux before in the past and i know they are trees of source code but i want to install dosbox and it says i have to use universal which is allready ticked on the software sources tab
<bugaloo> indus, windows vist just detected my hdd, it said: installing... then: "successful. you can use your new harddrive"
<maco> itheos: i think the future version where it becomes necessary to have .conf is lucid
<indus> bugaloo, yeah windows rocks
<bugaloo> but still doesn't show up on file manager
<saurabh> I followed steps on http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/159161-solved-wireless-ubuntu-9-10-lenovo-laptop.html
<indus> bugaloo, lol oops
<Spaztic_One> recom: I apologize, but I don't think I can help you. I will keep looking, but I make no promises.
<bugaloo> lol
<indus> bugaloo, it doesnt ? then return the HDD and get a new one :)
<indus> bugaloo, some problem with it iam sure
<saurabh> but my STI driver isn't getting loaded at boot time! :(
<Spaztic_One> recom: There is probably someone here who can help you though.
<indus> bugaloo, you mean, under my computer you cant see it?
<bugaloo> indus, I've tried 3 different harddisks... and I can use it on my desktop computer :(
<itheos> maco, 6 more months u mean?
<bugaloo> I don't believe this is a hardware problem with my hdd
<maco> itheos: lucid comes out next month
<saurabh> can anyone help?
<itheos> oh
<indus> bugaloo, you can use this on another comp? what make is this hdd
<basncy> Excuse me ,I found a statement of "#define _GNU_SOURCE 1 "that appeared in the first line of a .c source file,but _GNU_SOURCE did not appeared in any other place.What is the usage of this line?
<theadmin> Bleh! I'll repeat the previous question. How to get that stupid "Disable/enable touchpad" button to work under Ubuntu? Asus A6Rp, Karmic.
<recom> Spaztic_One: thanks in advance. Any help is good. i'm all ears
<bugaloo> indus, I can use it on my desktop computer, using a ide connection
<indus> bugaloo, whats an ide connection
<bugaloo> indus, but I'd like to use it on my laptop using the conversor
<bugaloo> direct connection... hdd to motherboard
<saurabh> Hi can anyone help me getting my wireless to work on 9.10?
<itheos> theadmin, it works in my laptop
<indus> bugaloo, hmm ok seems complex
<indus> bugaloo, never done it, maybe that  s the issue ?
<indus> bugaloo, any diagrams or pics i can see?
<Spaztic_One> saurabh: Are you currently using the machine that it is installed on?
<Soviet> hi
<bugaloo> indus, I'm sorry... about IDE? lol
<bugaloo> IDE is like a SATA/PATA connection
<indus> bugaloo,about the connectrion
<bugaloo> just that
<Vigo> Bear10: Laptop ?
<saurabh> @spaztic: yes.. But through wired connection
<recom> Spaztic_One.Yesterday I install opensolaris and works @ 100% but LOW very low
<indus> bugaloo, its a usb hard disk then how do you use ide to connect ?
<Soviet> on kmouth wheres the command for speaking texts
<theadmin> itheos: Hm... weirdness... Well, i have some food to eat right now, will be back soon unless something goues wrong lol
<inja> is there any way to install creative xfi drivers?
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indus> bugaloo, anyways i have to smoke :) see you later
<bugaloo> indus, I think you missed the beginning of my problem.. it's not a usb harddisk
<bugaloo> indus, it's a ide hdd and I'm using a conversor usb->ide
<bugaloo> ok, see you then
<saurabh>  @Spaztic_One: yes.. But through wired connection
<saurabh> didnt get u @ortsvorsteher
<pwnkiller> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/58P5BjyB someone tell me what i'm doing wrong
<ortsvorsteher> saurabh, did you followed the link ubottu gave you? does it help?
<Spaztic_One> ortsvorsteher: I would just like to mention that online documentation did not help me when I was trying to get my wireless to work. I ended up just having to move my tower to a hard connection where the update managed to get whatever was needed. It started working as soon as it got all of the needed updates.
<saurabh> see I followed http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/159161-solved-wireless-ubuntu-9-10-lenovo-laptop.html it addresses similar issue.. cause i knew its related to my broadcom wireless device..
<basncy> anyone help me? I found a statement of "#define _GNU_SOURCE 1" that appeared in the first line of a C source file,but the _GNU_SOURCE did not appeared in any other place.What is the usage of this line?
<Vigo> Bear10: I found a page on Jaunty and such that discusses that, still looking,,,,
<bugaloo> pwnkiller, did you try using root/sudo?
<vicsar>  
<ortsvorsteher> Spaztic_One, whas there somethin wrong in documentation?
<Kutakizukari> I'm trying to make a directory with command "mkdir ~/Sites/contrib/" but it returns "cannot create directory `/home/username/Sites/contrib': No such file or directory". What is going on?
<saurabh> ortsvorsteher:see I followed http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/159161-solved-wireless-ubuntu-9-10-lenovo-laptop.html it addresses similar issue.. cause i knew its related to my broadcom wireless device..
<Kutakizukari> Even when I try it with sudo
<rww> Kutakizukari: does ~/Sites/ exist?
<ortsvorsteher> saurabh, does it work now?
<Spaztic_One> ortsvorsteher: no, it was that none of the suggested worked. I honestly have no idea why.
<pwnkiller> yes... did you look at the terminal display i pasted on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/58P5BjyB
<Kutakizukari> rww, no do I need to make it first?
<rww> Kutakizukari: either make it first, or use mkdir -p ~/Sites/contrib/
<rww> Kutakizukari: (-p means "make Parent directories as needed")
<Kutakizukari> rww, what does the -p stand for?
<saurabh> ortsvorsteher: nope. Seems like the driver is not getting loaded.. cause it does show in my system > administration > hardware drivers.. but its not activated and nothing happens even if i click on activate
<pwnkiller> root/sudo... thats the sudo command correct?
<bugaloo> pwnkiller, it seems to me you're using a user  "eric"
<Kutakizukari> rww, thank you
<sine`> whats the easiest way to mount a cd image, that img being ubuntu because i cant access it as a cd from the package manager as i install it via USB
<bugaloo> pwnkiller, ok... try "sudo make" instead "make"
<rww> ubottu: iso | sine`
<ubottu> sine`: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bugaloo> see what happens
<ortsvorsteher> Spaztic_One, and your system sees the hardware in lsusb/lspci ?
<pwnkiller> k i'll see what happens
<pwnkiller> brb
<saurabh> ortsvorsteher: I thought adding wl to /etc/modules would do it
<bugaloo> ok
<Spaztic_One> ortsvorsteher: Yep.
<ortsvorsteher> saurabh, yes, this will be a part of the work...
<Spaztic_One> ortsvorsteher: It is PCI, btw.
<abraham_> does anyone know how to fix no sound issue in 9.10
<ortsvorsteher> Spaztic_One, and in hardware drivers are some drivers to activate?
<sine`> hte mountpoint is that the name of the mount
<sine`> or where it will virtually be
<sine`> can i get an exampke
<Spaztic_One> ortsvorsteher: There were before I had Update Manager run, but currently, with my system updated, it only has a driver listed for my graphics card.
<ortsvorsteher> saurabh, my wlan devices works in ubuntu 8.04 and i dont know you hardware details, so i cannot help. sorry. i also followed the procedure and it worked for me
<saurabh> ortsvorsteher: Ohh! so do i have to wait untill lucid is out?
<clrg> sine`: sudo mount -o loop /home/user/cd.iso /mnt/mountedcdimage
<sine`> sudo mount -o loop ubuntu.iso /etc/mnt/myvirtualcd
<sine`> YEA
<Spaztic_One> ortsvorsteher: It is odd, but I'm not complaining as long as it works.
<sine`> i was right is
<ortsvorsteher> saurabh, i dont hope so. is your device blacklisted?
<saurabh> ortsvorsteher: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) thats the O/P of my lspci | grep w
<theadmin> Yeah i'm back
<saurabh> ortsvorsteher: how do i check if it is blacklisted?
<ortsvorsteher> saurabh, did you look at the blacklist/whitelist? if not, have a look...
<saurabh> ortsvorsteher: No i didn't.. how to access it?
<sine`> mount point does not exist
<ortsvorsteher> saurabh, i looked at http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de if you are not familiar with german language, you have to find an english ubuntu forum
<sine`> do i have to create a file
<saurabh> ohh okay.. so ur german :) i'll take a look at the english version :)
<GSF1200S> are all ssh connections encrypted?
<pwnkiller> ok didnt work
<clrg> GSF1200S: Yes
<demonspork> GSF1200S, yes
<ortsvorsteher> sine`, for an mountpoint just create an directory
<vega> i put pidgin in "startup applications", after next logout it gets deleted from the list, why?
<bugaloo> ok
<sine`> ortsvorsteher: ok how do i do that in comand like mkdir ?
<ortsvorsteher> saurabh, hope you find somethin
<GSF1200S> clrg, demonspork: cool, so I dont have to do anything.. Im new to ssh
<saurabh> I hope so too! :(
<ortsvorsteher> sine`, mkdir mountpoint
<ortsvorsteher> sine`, change befor to dir where you like to create it, may you have to use sudo if the dir is under root
<bugaloo> pwnkiller, it says you have no "npupp.h" file. try google to find out what package provides it
<sine`> can i not just do mkdir /mnt/mountpoint
<sine`> rather than change to that dir
<Jon-> Strange issue! I cannot access a certain Flash chat plugin on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Flash websites do work alright, occasionally I do have some issue. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.
<ortsvorsteher> sine`, if you like, yes
<sine`> cool
<Spaztic_One> recom: What is the manufacturer for your laptop again?
<ovidiu> how can i create/delete  files/folders on ubuntu?!
<rabelais> if I'm trying to redirect stdin of an application with gdp, should I use close/create or dup2?
<Jon-> Whooopppss I am tired. That would be Java***
<clrg> ovidiu: Create a folder: "mkdir foldername" Delete a folder "rm -r foldername"
<theadmin> ovidiu: The terminal way: create a folder: mkdir FOLDERNAME, delete: rm -r FOLDERNAME
<techzg> on a gdb session on gcc, I typed 'break main' followed by 'run' and then 'next', the program is executing step-by-step. How do I make it to wait for my input for every step.
<alabd> !touch | ovidiu
<alabd> !rm | ovidiu
<ubottu> ovidiu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ortsvorsteher> ovidiu, mkdir rmdir or touch and rm , read the man pages
<indus> bugaloo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingUSBStorage
<theadmin> ortsvorsteher: How on earth can touch work with folders?
<ovidiu> that's the only way?
<theadmin> ovidiu: No, you can use the filemanager and right-click around
<ortsvorsteher> theadmin, no way, rmdir can create files, thats what i said.
<ortsvorsteher> lol
<Jon-> Strange issue! I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright, occasionally I do have some issue. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.
<pwnkiller> k thx
<ortsvorsteher> theadmin, i gave mkdir, rmdir for folders and touch and rm thats what is needed for folders and files.
<wgrant> ovidiu: Does right-clicking on the folder and clicking 'Create Folder' not work?
<bugaloo> indus, ok, trying
<git__> hey
<clrg> ovidiu: Press "Alt + F2" and type "Nautilus" and hit enter. That's the file manager. You can use it pretty much as Windows Explorer. Just right-click anywhere to create/delete/rename/whatever something.
<indus> bugaloo, if at first you dont succeed, give up ! :D
<git__> what is the best way to copy lots of files over to an external USB drive?
<git__> "cp" only copies one file by one file
<clrg> git__: Have a look at cp or crsync
<sean> hi
<clrg> rsync I meant, sorry
<git__> i'm thinking of using tar gzip
<bugaloo> git__, cp -R ?
<bugaloo> cp can copy so many files you want to
<clrg> git__: cp -rp
<theadmin> Anyway, what on earth are "Examples" and "Templates" in $HOME after system install? They look useless
<Guest63180> I need help running my broadcom eth1 card in moniter mode
<clrg> theadmin: if you don't like them, delete them
<git__> when i use cp, my throughput is 2.5MB/s, compare to copying a big file at throughput of 18MB/s
<theadmin> clrg: Lol that's what i always do %) Just wonder what they are
<clrg> git__: What did you use to measure the speed of cp?
<git__> time
<bugaloo> lol
<clrg> git__: Try "pv filename >/mnt/usbstick/filename"
<clrg> git__: That will show you the actual speed
<Guest63180> how do I change my name?
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright, occasionally I do have some issue. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.
<theadmin> Guest63180: /nick newname
<clrg> Guest63180: Ask your government.
<bugaloo> clrg, lol
<zeto> so
<indus> zeto, WELCOME
<zeto> how do I run my broadcom driver in monitor mode
 * clrg has to leave now. Train arrived at destination =)
<zeto> not driver, card
<SAngeli> Hi. lately I am unable to upgrade ubuntu as always get this error:  W: Errore nello scaricare http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin/pidgin_2.4.1-1ubuntu2.8_i386.deb
<SAngeli>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<SAngeli> Can anyone please help?
<lunks> SandGorgon, run apt-get update again
<wgrant> SAngeli: Run 'apt-get update', or click the 'Reload' button in Synaptic.
<mtx_init> sudo apt-get update
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright, occasionally I do have some issue. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things,...
<Jon-> ...interact, etc. This EXACT page works fine, just not on Ubuntu. Please help).
<lunks> zeto, you should try on finding that info on #aircrack-ng
<zeto> thanks
<SAngeli> wgrant: this is another error I get when from console I run what you said: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wgrant> SAngeli: You have another package management application open.
<wgrant> eg. Synaptic.
<wgrant> If you have it open, just click 'Reload' in it.
<SAngeli> wgrant: yes sorry
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. I'm having a shell script problem. I have generated a list of ruby gems and I install them using cat gem_list.txt |  xargs -t -d '\n' -I@ gem install --no-ri --no-rdoc @ . I get error which can only be explained by the script taking "gem_name --version=something" as a single name instead of two parameters. could someone help debug this please - http://paste.ubuntu.com/395502/
<ranjan> hello every body few minits back i did an mistake i remove all the control from the fire fox even though i remove the addrese bar to can any body on this network can tell me by providing me the un do command so that i can get bach the addrese bar any help would be of great help .. thanks in advance
<SAngeli> wgrant: so, this command all it does it updates correctly the database when I have issues like this, right?
<wgrant> SAngeli: Right, it pulls down the latest package lists from the servers.
<SAngeli> wgrant: thanks. Good day to you
<Ardethian> Is there a terminal command or script that enables you to upload images to Imagshack.us?
<Vigo> SandGorgon: I do not know, but it seems like a mix Releases, have you tried #ruby?
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things, interact, etc. This EXACT page works...
<Jon-> ...fine, just not on Ubuntu).
<Spaztic_One> ranjan: Not sure if this is what you did or not, but try pressing F11. Pressing that key will hide / unhide the controls and address bar.
<Jon-> ranjan: Right click on the gray space next to the File/Edit/... menus, select "Navigation Toolbar". Fix it?
<Bear10> does ubuntu have a built in firewall?
<rww> ubottu: ufw | Bear10
<ubottu> Bear10: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ranjan> jon: there are no such options i have already removed those
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> any en-en dictionary that I can apt-get install ?
<Bear10> thanks
<stc> hi all, after I did an upgrade of unbuntu 9.04 server and unknowingly the upgrade became ubuntu lucid. After booting the system, the boot sequence froze and prompted me with an error message "mountall : cannot connect to plymounth"... does anyone know what is is about !? and how to get round it !
<Bear10> odd my port still isnt being picked up
<progesterone> Question: where can I download the source code of later Ubuntu kernel?
<rww> stc: Lucid support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1.
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things, interact, etc. This EXACT page works...
<Jon-> ...fine, just not on Ubuntu).
<stc> rww: thks
<ranjan> does any body know how to bring back the navigation toll bar in fire fox
<progesterone> ranjan toll bar?
<damagu> Hey all. Just wondering if someone can tell me how to access one linux machine from another on the same network?
<theadmin> ranjan: View - Toolbars
<theadmin> damagu: VNC?
<Zenker> does anyone know if there is a way to install the logitech mouse software or an equilivant?
<ortsvorsteher> damagu, you can install ssh-server on the system which you want to reach
<ranjan> i nstalled compact menu and unslected the toolbar to show up.. so it is giving me some troble along with that ..
<wolf> Greetings. It's 4 AM where I am. Excuse me for the typos. I am trying to get a validity fingerprint sensor driver for fprint. It's an external device that came with digital persona. Any idea?
<damagu> Thanks guys I'll give it a try. Cheers
<indus> ubuntu should split to 2 channels
<Zenker> the mouse sw lets you select what the buttons controll, in windows i can set the side scroll buttons to controll the volume, or change what the up/down wheel does etc
<Hopper> hi
<bugaloo> indus, I'm soooo ashamed
<Spaztic_One> Are PS3 wireless guitar controllers (for Guitar Hero) supported out-of-the-box on Karmic?
<indus> bugaloo, forgot to connect some wire iam sure
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things, interact, etc. This EXACT page works...
<Jon-> ...fine, just not on Ubuntu).
<bugaloo> indus, not forgot to connect, but the problem was the power connector of the hdd  =x
<Ardethian> Is there a terminal command or script that enables you to upload images to Imagshack.us?
<indus> bugaloo, great
<therian> How do I get validity fingerprint sensor working?
<Spaztic_One> Ardethian Why not just go to the website?
<Ardethian> Too lazy for that.
<bugaloo> indus, yes... sorry about the wasting of time
<Ardethian> :P
<Spaztic_One> lol
<bugaloo> but thanks a lot
<therian> Ok.
<therian> This part/join thing  is annoying .
<Jon-> Ardethian: Then spend 2-3 days learning bash and writing your own ;). Haha
<Ardethian> Lawl :P
<Ardethian> Only if you can't use it.
<Ardethian> :)
<Spaztic_One> I forgot, were the codecs for .WMV included in the "restricted codecs" pac?
<Spaztic_One> pack*
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things, interact, etc. This EXACT page works...
<Jon-> ...fine, just not on Ubuntu).
<progesterone> Question: how can I check which distribution (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/) latest Ubuntu use?
<wgrant> progesterone: Ubuntu *is* a distribution. What exactly do you mean?
<Ardethian> Progrestone: http://www.ubuntu.com.
<Ardethian> 'nuf said.
<dyek> Hi! I added a bunch of CONFIG_* that I thought was necessary for Xen DomU support in Ubuntu linux-image kernel package in debian.master/config/i386/config.flavour.generic file. After "debian/rules updateconfigs" and created the .deb package, much of those added CONFIG_* disappeared from the package's config-* file. Are they disappearing because I added it to the wrong flavor config file? Or are they simply not supported by the kernel source from the pa
<dyek> ckage? I'm getting "Error: (2, 'Invalid kernel',..." when I launch the kernel as DomU. It seems to me that it is hopeless to try to recompile the Ubuntu kernel package hoping that it will fix the Xen DomU support. Does that sound correct?
<Ardethian> Ubuntu IS a distribution, maybe you mean the version.
<wgrant> dyek: Mainline kernels do not have dom0 support. You can't enable a feature that isn't there.
<Elite_> hi guys anyone feel like taking a shot at this ubuntu 9.10 32 bit with an ati mobility hd 5470 ref: http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=310&threadid=128752
<dyek> wgrant: I get Dom0 support in CentOS. I am trying to get DomU support in Ubuntu kernel. Debian kernel does support DomU.
<wgrant> dyek: Using a horrible, huge, not-terribly-supportable set of patches that are not upstream.
<wgrant> There is work to get a pvops dom0 in the upstream kernel, but until then you are best to use another distro or Hardy.
<wgrant> domU support should be fine, though.
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things, interact, etc. This EXACT page works...
<Jon-> ...fine, just not on Ubuntu).
<BlackDalek> Is this possible? I have a laptop dual booting windows xp and ubuntu 9.10. I want to make a disk image of the windows xp partition, create a virtual machine in virtual box under ubuntu and use the disk image created from XP as the virtual machine's hard disk. Then I want to delete the XP partition completely. Will this work?
<wgrant> BlackDalek: Windows can be very picky about hardware.
<wgrant> BlackDalek: It might work, but it might BSOD or die in other horrible ways.
<wgrant> That's probably more of a Windows question than an Ubuntu one.
<stevecam> wgrant, no
<wgrant> stevecam: Pardon?
<stevecam> wgrant, the windows installed on your hard drive will run your computers hardware, not the hardware that your emulator has
<Zenker> does anyone use moonvidea, i need to change the screen resolution setting but i dont know how or if its possible
<wgrant> stevecam: As I said, it *might* work, but it might not.
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things, interact, etc. This EXACT page works...
<Jon-> ...fine, just not on Ubuntu).
<wgrant> I have had it go both ways.
<dyek> wgrant: Not sure if I understand you. I am using a recent Xen Hypervisor package from gitco.de, which appears to be working. Debian's kernel works as DomU. It appears to me that Ubuntu's kernel is missing DomU support. Ubuntu kernel team discussed the problem here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-February/008716.html, but I tried that CONFIG_M586TSC and CONFIG_M686 aren't the issue. The issue appears to be something else -- probably
<dyek> making it difficult to enable DomU support rebuilding Ubuntu's kernel source package.
<stevecam> wgrant, it wont without heavy modification, and you would have to really know what you are doing as you would have to mess around with a lot of undocumented windows crap
<wgrant> stevecam: Not necessarily.
<damagu> Hey guys can someone tell me if it's possible to mount the harddrive of one machine from another via the network so that shows up in nautilus?
<meatbun> ◕ ◡ ◕
<stevecam> but if you want to work it out try looking at some of the installation scripts on your windows cd
<wgrant> stevecam: I'm not the one who wants to know this.
<wgrant> dyek: You might want to ask #ubuntu-kernel.
<stevecam> oh, who wants to know it
<wgrant> stevecam: BlackDalek
<BlackDalek> ;)
<stevecam> whoops
<wgrant> But I have done it successfully without any extra work.
<wgrant> It really depends.
<dyek> wgrant: Sure. Thanks!
<stevecam> ive never done it without any extra work
<Elite_> i really need to get a working ubuntu for school etc... is there anyway truth to this : http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=310&threadid=128752
<stevecam> always gives me BSOD's
<progesterone> Question: how can I know kernel version that latest Ubuntu is using?
<wgrant> progesterone: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<Zenker> where are the programs that install out of the repo stored?
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things, interact, etc. This EXACT page works...
<Jon-> ...fine, just not on Ubuntu).
<progesterone> wgrant Thanks .... where can I check kernel version"
<wgrant> progesterone: You should see version numbers on that page.
<ori> Can someone tell me how to get the password window before the computer logs in?
<OerHeks> progesterone, open terminal > uname -a
<wgrant> Zenker: The files go to various locations on the system -- the actually programs normally appear in /usr/bin, but 'dpkg -L <PACKAGENAME>' will show you all of the files.
<wgrant> ori: System->Administration->Login Screen might help.
<OerHeks> main kernel = 2.6.32-16.25 03-09-2010
<Zenker> ty wgrant do you happen 2 know wher the moonvidea is stored?
<ori> wgrant: thanx
<wgrant> Zenker: I've never heard of such a thing. What is it.
<wgrant> ?
<wgrant> Do you mean Moovida, the media centre software?
<progesterone> wgrant OerHeks Thanks
<alankila> Jon-: if I would have to hazard a ridiculous guess, I'd bet that the applet is misprogrammed and refers to a java package with wrong capitalization of the name, but it works because win32 filesystems are case insensitive. The error, after all, is a "class not found" exception.
<Zenker> wgrant its a media center, its in the repo's u should check it out, im trying to fig out how 2 change the res to 1366x768
<wgrant> Zenker: That would be Moovida.
<pillo> #napolimania
<Jon-> alankila: You've got to be kidding me. Anyway to check this in the open Java console?
<wgrant> I don't know how to use.
<alankila> however, this might be completely wrong because it's probably a .jar, which is a .zip, and all loading in such an archive ought to go through its own implementation of filesystem. But, as I said, it's a ridiculous guess.
<alankila> Jon-: don't know.,
<Zenker> wgrant sorry, fat fingers i guess :)
<Jon-> alankila: I guess I should be in some sort of Java forum not Ubuntu. Anything on freenode?
<Jon-> forum.. fail. It's so late. IRC.
<meatbun> how to check # of ppl in a channel or list everyone's name in a channel?
<Jon-> I cannot access a certain Java chat plugin (web applet) on a website that I can access on the same computer running Windows 7. Other Java websites do work alright. The error I get from the webpage is here : http://pastebin.com/6n6Ftpiq  Really weird. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it (I have a Java console window up I can dump things, interact, etc. This EXACT page works...
<Jon-> ...fine, just not on Ubuntu).
<Polterge|st> can anyone in here tell me what ubuntu uses to make the wifi radio button work  ?
<Polterge|st> which dependencies or which app rather
<alankila> Jon-: unaware. I'd suggest just giving up with the applet, it's unlikely anyone here can help you.
<alankila> but if you are feeling adventurous, download it and study it
<Elite_> ati mobility hd radeon 5470 help please
<Polterge|st> in sidux I have wicd but I am wondering if there is a separate application that allows wifi radar to work in ubuntu or if it is part of network manager
<Jon-> alankila: Great, so dual boot back to Windows everything I want to use this website. That's helpful..
<Polterge|st> or possibly is it a library thing
<Jon-> alankila: How would I download it? It's just embedded in a page.
<ivgenich> alankila: and Polterge|st  Not right now, at night. They can help later.
<Polterge|st> I was just curious
<Polterge|st> I would like to get my wifi radar button working in sidux because it worked by default on the ubuntu cd and I am guessing it is maybe just a lib or dependency I am missing
<alankila> well, the webpage will refer to the applet's jar, so it's therefore possible to download it. If you know what to do.
<Polterge|st> most of the same stuff that ubuntu has is in the debian repos rather
<alankila> I'm outta here, though.
<hrmsh> hi
<Polterge|st> alankila do you mean there is a jar for that ?
<hrmsh> how are you?
<wgrant> Polterge|st: Please ask in the Sidux channel, since it seems to be a Sidux problem.
<Polterge|st> it isn't a sidux problem
<Polterge|st> it is a linux problem
<hrmsh> hi
<Polterge|st> in any other distro
<Polterge|st> don't be snobby plz
<Polterge|st> thank you
<FloodBot3> Polterge|st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wgrant> Polterge|st: It worked fine in Ubuntu => it is not an Ubuntu problem.
<Jon-> WHAT THE HELL
<Jon-> IT WORKS.
<FloodBot3> Jon-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wgrant> Jon-: What did you do?
<Polterge|st> wgrant your comments are being construed as classic linux snobbery STOP
<Jon-> It hasn't worked all day, nor three minutes ago.. and now.. the same applet works.
<Polterge|st> help or be quiet and let the adults speak
<wgrant> Polterge|st: We can't effectively support other distributions here.
<Polterge|st> I'm not asking you to
<Polterge|st> I was asking a general linux question
<rww> Polterge|st: Then go to ##linux.
<wgrant> You asked for help with solving a Sidux problem.
<Polterge|st> and the moment I mention another distro you get on your high horse
<rww> Polterge|st: This channel is for Ubuntu support. You don't have an Ubuntu support question.
<Polterge|st> I thought ubuntu was linux for human beings
<Polterge|st> funny I guess I was mistaken
<OerHeks> Jon- it says 30-60 wait ...
<Jon-> Polterge|st: They're fan boys. Get over it. In this case, I am on their side, but the way they bash Microsoft while banning people that say one good thing about Windows is sick.
<wgrant> Jon-: Stop generalising, thankyou.
<rww> Jon-: I don't bash Microsoft, and Windows discussion in general is off-topic for this channel also, so...
<Spaztic_One> Whoever it was that asked about listing the users in a channel, you can use the command (assuming you are using an IRC client that supports it) is "/who #<channel name>" Obviously without the quotes and replacing <channel name> with the name of the channel. As a note, a channel this large might take a minute or so, possibly locking your computer up for the duration if the command.
<Jon-> wgrant: I shouldn't be but I have seen it happen so often in the past few days to people. I will rephrase: replace "they" with "some of the ops here"
<Polterge|st> Jon-, my point is that what I am using is actual debian ... if anyone should be entitled to be a snob it would be me because my setup is much much much more difficult to setup and not as automated and in that case a bit of respect would be appreciated on their part. I was asking a simple linux question "about" ubuntu because it is a specific thing ubuntu does and I would like to know how it does it
<Polterge|st> or which lib
<wgrant> Jon-: It depends on how inappropriate and off-topic the users were.
<Polterge|st> if they cannot answer the question there is no need to disguise ignorance with snobby attitudes
<Polterge|st> if you don't know then just don't answer
<Polterge|st> simple as that
<wgrant> Polterge|st: We are not being snobbish. We simply cannot effectively assist with non-Ubuntu problems.
<Fudge> hi I use alsa and movie player, how can I get a graphica equalizer for gnome?
<Polterge|st> ok I will repeat ... it is something ubuntu does
<wgrant> So you would be much better off asking in a channel that is more appropriate for your problem.
<Polterge|st> YES you can help with that
<Polterge|st> you can find out how it does it
<Polterge|st> that simple
<Jon-> wgrant: Well, it was basically. microsoft bashing going on, user1 says something pro windows, user1 is told to take it to ubuntu-offtopic, he mentions they are allowing the microsoft bashing, he gets banned.
<wgrant> Jon-: unending offtopic conversation (like this) is not appropriate for this channel.
<wgrant> Anyway.
<Spaztic_One> IRC is fun.
 * Polterge|st raises an eyebrow
<Polterge|st> ok whatever
<Spaztic_One> Especially in the wee hours of the morning.
<Polterge|st> I'll find it myself since you don't know this simple thing about your own distro
<Polterge|st> lol
<Jon-> Forgive me, I didn't realise I should keep my mouth shut while I witness more and more OP-abuse in here. [Fine, I'll stop.]
<Polterge|st> quite funny though
<wgrant> Polterge|st: Hotkey handling is the polar opposite of simple.
<rww> ubottu: appeals | Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Polterge|st> it is simple if it is based on a jar or based on a lib
<Jon-> rww: wasn't me just an observed action on another user
<Polterge|st> that's all I was searching for
<rww> Jon-: Then please leave discussing that matter to the other user and the channel ops.
<ikonia> Jon-: if you have a problem with any of the ops, please discuss it in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<Polterge|st> I found some ubuntu guides and will look there and solve the problem just like I did with firestarter in sidux the other day, which was related to using a newer kernel than the one in stock ubuntu because of nf_conntrack instead of using ip_conntrack which is a totally diff story
<Fudge> after which get a life ;
<hrmsh> hi
<hrmsh> hi
<hrmsh> who here?
<ikonia> hrmsh: 1400+ people are here,
<Fudge> wow if everyone said me it woudl be pages
<hrmsh> how are you?
<Spaztic_One> Haha
<ikonia> hrmsh: all, is well, you may want to check the topic of the channel with the /topic command
<Fudge> hrmsh try to use peoples names when addressing
<Spaztic_One> ikonia: jeez, how many people are banned?
<rww> Spaztic_One: 321
<Spaztic_One> Wow...
<Jon-> Kids gotta learn to proxy.
<ikonia> Jon-: enough
<warpi> its fun, in pidgin, everyone gets its own color :)
<Fudge> tor
<sqwertle> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Spaztic_One> Well, 5 AM. I'm gonna catch a nap for a few hours. Night all.
<sqwertle> I was attempting to compile some winsock code to test and see what my code::blocks comes equipped with out of the box and seem to have run into some problems that shouldn't be there. The code is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/395516/ (there should be nothing wrong with this) and the errors are at http://imagebin.org/88921 . I'm fairly certian I'm missing some files.
<keyhive> I lost my empathy / evolution notifier icon :(
<wgrant> sqwertle: *win*sock is for Windows.
<wgrant> sqwertle: But that's probably not the whole problem here.
<sqwertle> It's not
<sqwertle> There shouldn't be an error with a few things that have errors, that are unrelated to winsock commands
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> It looks like it's trying to execute it as a shell script.
<sqwertle> wgrant.... then what does nix use? :(
<ddrj> what web ui could i use for rtorrent? any recommendations ?
<wgrant> sqwertle: Look around for UNIX socket programming tutorials.
<wgrant> sqwertle: What if you give the file a proper extension?
<Elive_user85_en> hi
<Elive_user85_en> i need help
<pwnkiller> hi
<Elive_user85_en> i need help
<wgrant> !ask | Elive_user85_en
<sqwertle> wgrant: Yes, that would seem to do the trick
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Elive_user85_en> okey
<Elive_user85_en> i have an error 18 an some tines 16
<Elive_user85_en> on ubuntu grub loading 1.5
<Vigo> ddrj: I found an Un-Official site for that, still looking,,,,
<Vigo> ubuntu forums
<Elive_user85_en> i run ubuntu 9.10an 9.04 but curintly ive been running elive :(
<Elive_user85_en> i miss my ubuntu:(
<alorenzano> hello
<keyhive> Hi!  I accidentally removed my evolution/empathy notifier in the panel, and I'd like to add it again.  Does anyone know where the binary lives?
<oinil> how to stop the gnome fish?
<Elive_user85_en> right click an remove :)
<j0rd> hi can anyone help me i keep getting this when i try to update via update manager
<j0rd> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<j0rd> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wgrant> j0rd: Run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Elive_user85_en> nop srry
<j0rd> did that got this:
<Elive_user85_en> I NEED HELP >:)
<oinil> Elive_user85_en: no it comes back again and again
<wgrant> keyhive: Right click on the panel, 'Add to Panel...', and search for 'indicator'
<j0rd> Setting up initramfs-tools (0.92bubuntu53) ...
<j0rd> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<j0rd> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<j0rd> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32.8
<j0rd> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.32.8
<FloodBot3> j0rd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j0rd> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32.8
<Elive_user85_en> YES IT COMES BAK
<ikonia> Elive_user85_en: please stop typing in caps
<Elive_user85_en> kkk
<j0rd> sorry
<rww> oinil: log out and back in, or press Alt-F2 and type "killall gnome-panel", which should stop it and restart your panel.
<wgrant> j0rd: Are you using Lucid?
<j0rd> no
<j0rd> dont think so
<wgrant> j0rd: Where did you get a 2.6.32 kernel if you are not running Lucid?
<j0rd> i tried to compile it but couldnt manage so i cleand up (i thought) and left it alone
<Vigo> ddrj: According to the Forums, I think Avalanche is the suggested one.
<wgrant> j0rd: There's nothing left of it in /boot?
<Vigo> ddrj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411086&highlight=ui+rtorrent
<wgrant> j0rd: And you're not currently booted into it?
<Elive_user85_en> wats that link 4?
<j0rd> no & no
<j0rd> just a post install script somewhere i need to trash i guess
<ddrj> thanks Vigo checking
<indus> bugaloo, you have spare power connector ?
<Vigo> ddrj: You are very welcome, I hope that helps.
<pwnkiller> ne 1 install moonshine?
<wgrant> j0rd: Nothing in /var/lib/initramfs-tools about it?
<wgrant> j0rd: How did you install it? A package?
<j0rd> will check
<j0rd> i compiled source from kernel.org
<j0rd> and a pappy seed
<j0rd> k
<j0rd> there is a file in init ramfs-tools should i trash it.?
<wgrant> j0rd: Move it away rather than deleting, to be safe.
<j0rd> kool
<j0rd> will do
<j0rd> have to go get my boy from kindergarden
<alorenzano> AME
<damagu> Can anyone tell me how, if it's possible, to mount a drive from another machine on my network so that it shows up in nautilus?
<j0rd> thanks for all the help, will try when back homne in 30 mins.
<j0rd> thanks again.
<ZykoticK9> damagu, you can't directly mount a drive across a network, but you could you NFS or SAMBA to share and then mount a drive
<pwnkiller> hi
<alorenzano> #list
<johnny_buffalo> hello, I am in needs of some assistance. SOmehow I messed up my read permissions on one of my folders on my ntfs partion. now it is unreadable in linux and windows 7. The file is still there under folder perssion changes in parent folder when applying to subfolders
<johnny_buffalo> need some help recovering the folder
<damagu> ZykoticK9: will that make it show up in nautilus?
<Quan-Time> johnny_buffalo: thats a win7 issue
<johnny_buffalo> no
<damagu> ZykoticK9: so I can drag and drop files
<johnny_buffalo> i just discovered
<johnny_buffalo> that
<Quan-Time> in win7 you can take ownership of files, but i dont think ntfs-3g will alter permissions
<johnny_buffalo> big problem
<ZykoticK9> damagu, you can use nautilus with nfs/samba shares sure
<damagu> ZykoticK9: thatnks. I'll give it a try. Cheers
<johnny_buffalo> is there any chance i can recover this folder?
<johnny_buffalo> i have access to the drive to mount it via ntfs-3g
<Quan-Time> johnny_buffalo: i wouldnt go editing anything critical thats on NTFS
<ZykoticK9> johnny_buffalo, this really is a question best asked in ##windows
<johnny_buffalo> aanyone else ever run into this problem?
<unregistered> i tried to assign myself a random ipv6 address using "ifconfig eth0 add addr". then I tried to ping6 that address from the very same machine. but the ping isn't responding. what am I doing wrong?
<xfact> Whats wrong with Brasero? Whenever I am 'blanking' a removable disk, after that the disk drive completely disappearing when I am putting the disk in to my disk drive....? How to solve it?
<BigMike``>  where are the channel rules posted?
<airtonix> !anyone | johnny_buffalo
<ubottu> johnny_buffalo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> BigMike``, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unregistered> BigMike``: /topic is a useful irc command :)
<johnny_buffalo> i don't think im gonna find a solution on this channel, but thank for helping me narrow it down
<ddrj> what vnc server do you guys use for your ubuntu ?
<BigMike``> ty
<airtonix> ddrj, apt-cache search vnc | grep server
<ddrj> thanks airtonix  checkin
<xfact> Anybody has ever felt the problem of cd drive disappearing?
<airtonix> ddrj, personally i stay away from vnc
<airtonix> !anyone > xfact
<ubottu> xfact, please see my private message
<ddrj> how come airtonix ?
<BigMike``>  i use remote dekstop
<airtonix> ddrj, its high bandwidth for the goals accomplished
<unregistered> airtonix: he did ask a question. then went for the desperate "Does anyone.."
<indus> does anyone
<airtonix> unregistered, which is why i didn't bother answering since both aspects of the question are incredibly vague
<indus> has anyone wondered about splitting ubuntu int o2 channels
<orion_SuN> Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<orion_SuN> umount: only root can unmount UUID=3be5ae01-2929-4606-9852-bd7cde7a0be1 from /
<orion_SuN> help
<unregistered> orion_SuN: are you trying to unmount your root partition?
<|_ocke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xITBf23Z3RI
<airtonix> !ot | |_ocke
<ubottu> |_ocke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|_ocke> airstrike, i know man
<|_ocke> <-- banned
<airtonix> |_ocke, who is airstrike ?
<|_ocke> er
<|_ocke> tab complete failed
<|_ocke> airtonix,
 * airtonix agrees
<|_ocke> either way
<airtonix> |_ocke, do you have a ubuntu question ?
<|_ocke> airstrike, yeah
<|_ocke> but i doubt anyone can solve it :P
<|_ocke> i'm running 9.10 and it boots up to the login screen in full res with nvidia driver 99% of the time, but when i try to login with gnome session 95% of the time it tries to switch resolution (to the same resolution as the login screen) and it goes black
<|_ocke> not standby, monitor still has power
<|_ocke> but it doesn't show desktop
<eric__> hi
<eric__> hi
<|_ocke> and if i ctrl-alt-f1 to get terminal it also doesn't work
<|_ocke> but i can tell it switches cause normally caps lock works, but when i ctrl alt f1 caps lock does nothing
<|_ocke> until i type in username then password
<|_ocke> then it works
<|_ocke> but no video
<ikonia> |_ocke: hardcode the resolution in xorg.conf to a safe resolution and go from there
<|_ocke> and no standby mode
<FloodBot3> |_ocke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vigo> |_ocke: Does the MD sum checkout?
<|_ocke> ikonia, i've done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg many times and at first it fixed it but the probability of video output has reduced dramatically now
<|_ocke> at first it would not work like 1/10 times
<|_ocke> then about half the time
<|_ocke> and would always switch to ttyS0
<ikonia> |_ocke: don't use dpkg-reconfigure, just manually hard code it in your Xorg.conf
<eric__> i'm getting a crapload of error msgs when i try to install moonshine... need help!
<|_ocke> then later would only boot to video 1/10 times and switch to ttyS0 like 1/10
<|_ocke> now it will never boot to video and never switch to ttyS0
<|_ocke> but i can always use xterm session
<pwnkiller> ...
<|_ocke> and just run 'metacity &' then 'gnome-panel &'
<kindofabuzz> i copied over my id_rsa.pub to my server but i keep getting Agent admitted failure to sign using the key and have to enter password.
<TommoPuppy> hi, i'm having a very wierd problem
<|_ocke> right now somehow it booted normally and i'm in regular GNOME but it's in 1024x768 and it won't switch to 1680x1050
<pwnkiller> anyone want to give me a hand pm me pls
<ikonia> |_ocke: hardcode it to a safe resolution, see if that makes a difference, then move forward from there
<ikonia> pwnkiller: discussion in the channel is better as people can help then
<|_ocke> ikonia, i forget the syntax
<|_ocke> there is no resolution coded in xorg.conf
<ikonia> |_ocke: look it up, it's not that hard, just add the lines you need
<ikonia> I admit it's a drag though looking it up
<pwnkiller> need help installing moonshine
<pwnkiller> to many err msgs to list in chat
<ikonia> !info moonshine
<TommoPuppy> okay sorry had to get the dog to stop barking at the night
<ubottu> Package moonshine does not exist in karmic
<TommoPuppy> anyway
<ikonia> that's frustrating
<TommoPuppy> okay so i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old, crappy laptop
<pwnkiller> whats karmic?
<|_ocke> pwnkiller, karmic is ubuntu 9.10
<TommoPuppy> i only have access to discs for ubuntus 5.04 and 7.04 right now. the only one i could start the installation process in was 5
<ikonia> pwnkiller: an ubuntu (9.10) release
<pwnkiller> ho i dl .tar
<TommoPuppy> so i'm installing that old thing
<m00se> omg...yer gonna make me turn off my nick flash with this moonshine moonshine moonshine....argggg
<|_ocke> holy crap
<pwnkiller> *oh
<TommoPuppy> but the disc drive is screwed up or something
<|_ocke> 5.04?
<TommoPuppy> so i can't install a boot loader
<wgrant> TommoPuppy: You know that's almost five years old, right?
<|_ocke> breezy badger?
<wgrant> 5.04 was Hoary.
<wgrant> 5.10 was Breezy.
<|_ocke> oh
<TommoPuppy> so i was wondering if i could install it later using another method
<|_ocke> my first ubuntu distro was breezy
 * wgrant started with good old Warty.
<|_ocke> well the first one that i ran exclusively
<|_ocke> and gave up all other OS's for
<TommoPuppy> yeah I know that wgrant. I'm doing a computer science course at uni and i need to install linux, but since my normal computer is down and my other computer hasn't got enough hard drive space to partition i have no choice but to do a quick temporary fix on the old craptop
<TommoPuppy> but yeah do i HAVE to install a boot loader during installation?
<TommoPuppy> or can i do it later?
<wgrant> TommoPuppy: Have you thought about Wubi? That will let you install Ubuntu into a file on your Windows partition.
<ikonia> TommoPuppy: you would be very wise to do it during the install
<TommoPuppy> I can't ikonia
<TommoPuppy> didn't you hear me?
<Vigo> !Wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<TommoPuppy> There's a problem with my laptop or my disc
<ikonia> TommoPuppy: ok - so then you need to get that fixed before installing as a boot loader is essential
<TommoPuppy> :/
<kindofabuzz> !usb > TommoPuppy
<ubottu> TommoPuppy, please see my private message
<TommoPuppy> i barely have a flash drive big enough to use ubuntu though. If I were going to do that i'd just get DSL or puppy instead
<|_ocke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW9O0U3JyYE
<TommoPuppy> in fact, i might :/ since my craptop is pretty much doomed to not having a permanent linux install on it
<TommoPuppy> but seriously, if i try to run the 7.04 disc it doesn't even start the livecd
<TommoPuppy> it just says "unable to mount"
<TommoPuppy> okay, so, i've erased the laptop hard drive and isntalled half a linux installation essentially since i can't install a boot loader
<Vigo> TommoPuppy: Have you tried the Minimal? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kindofabuzz> try the alt cd
<TommoPuppy> hmm
<TommoPuppy> if only this crappy computer were good enough to run a virtual machine
<inertial> what should I use for encrypting removable disks?
<inertial> LUKS?
<TommoPuppy> my new computer would be though. maybe i should just install Puppy on a USB drive or something?
<ikonia> TommoPuppy: that's up to you, we are just here to help with ubuntu issues
<wgrant> inertial: Yes. System->Administration->Disk Utility can probably help you with that.
<TommoPuppy> yeah i know i kinda eneded up thinking out loud. sorry
<zsp2> cześć
<Che_> hai:)\
<TommoPuppy> i'm gonna go now. Thanks for your help.
<Shay27> Hello , can anyone recommend me on good wiki engine for Ubuntu ? so i can create something similar to wikipedia on my server ?
<wgrant> !pl | zsp2
<ubottu> zsp2: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<zsp2> what the ?
<inertial> wgrant: oh cool, when was that added?
<vega> is there a working photo manager in ubuntu? (no, f-spot is not a working one)
<Che_> stfu
<Vigo> alt cd is also a good plan, the system or version that you trying is no longer supported or something, maybe that is why no-load...just guessing here.
<wgrant> inertial: Ubuntu 9.10, IIRC.
<zsp2> YEA MOTHERFUCKERS
<airtonix> !language | TommoPuppy
<unregistered> Shay27: you can use mediawiki which is what wikipedia uses. it used to be a pain to configure when I used it. there are lots and lots of different alternatives.
<ubottu> TommoPuppy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TommoPuppy> i didn't say anything D:
<ikonia> TommoPuppy: I think it was a miss-type, don't worry
<TommoPuppy> unless "craptop" is a bad word. If it is, I'm sorry. :P
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<kasun> hmmm
<indus> crap is ?
<JohnFlux> Can I install linux from windows without burning a cd/dvd? and install to a proper partition, so I think not using wubi
<indus> isnt it like a milder word for somethin more bad
<ikonia> indus: what ?
<ikonia> indus: that's not for this channel
<rww> JohnFlux: Do you have a USB stick you wouldn't mind using temporarily?
<wgrant> !usb | JohnFlux
<ubottu> JohnFlux: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<indus> JohnFlux, try the software unetbootin.sourceforge.net it works better, install on windows, then it helps you download whatever linux distro you want
<JohnFlux> thanks all
<JohnFlux> hmm, maybe I'll just dig out a blank dvd :-D
<indus> JohnFlux, why? does it seem complicated those links?
<karl_hungus> any Dia users here?
<karl_hungus> do you guys know how to fix the dia's toolbox to the left side of the window?
<karl_hungus> i want it to be like in windows, like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=150130&d=1268601065
 * karl_hungus ??
<ne1> Could not display "computer:".
<ne1> Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<napalcov> Hello !
<ne1> Could not display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<ne1> i removed and reinstalled gvfs but still its not fixed
<lao5> hi! my brightness - bar cannot show up, anyone know why?
<lao5> i use laptop , ubuntu 8.04
<iwobbles> hi ppl :)
<lao5> unfortunately, pidgin does not support images
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i want fix grub but when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 this erro appear :  error 15 :file not found  i type untill stage 10
<Xix> sorry to ask this here, but which #room should I be joining to ask HTTP-related questions ?
<psycho_oreos> apache if you're using apache daemon
<ikonia> Xix: read the freenode website about how to find channels
<Xix> psycho_oreos: It's not about apache, it's about browser behaviour regarding HTTP caching headers
<ikonia> Xix: check the freenode website
<ubuntu> help me please
<abhi_nav> ohh how funny ubuntu needs help!!!
<rww> default livecd username.
<psycho_oreos> Xix, not sure, I'd try asking in #freenode.. there's also a bot in which you can search for channels, but best to ask in that channel
<abhi_nav> i see
<erUSUL> psycho_oreos: Xix /msg alis list *searchterm*
<Xix> psycho_oreos: I'm using Opera so I searched for "ht*" channels and there were only very few with 2-3 people in them
<ubuntu> abhi_nav: >	i want fix grub but when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 this erro appear : error 15 :file not found i type untill stage 10
<lilsnoop> in karmic-koala, how do i install libssl and libssl-dev ??
<abhi_nav> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<psycho_oreos> Xix,  more specifically you want help with opera no? it sounds more like opera related issue
<airtonix> lao5, when you say "pidgin does not support images" what do you mean ?
<lilsnoop> i tried apt-get
<Xix> psycho_oreos: no, Chrome actually
<psycho_oreos> Xix, then I'd search for Chrome
<Xix> though I'd be interested in all the browsers
<Xix> I did search for Chrome, nada
<airtonix> Xix, #httpd
<Xix> some empty rooms about Chrome OS, or Chromium (not the browser)
<pozic> My laptop randomly decides that the screen should stop displaying stuff and instead goes black, even when I am just displaying the console. I think this is some kind of power-management issue, but does anyone have a more precise idea of its cause. Is this a common problem?
<airtonix> Xix, also, have you tried checking the developer tools in chrome ?
<WACKLER1> does someone have a good help page for soundissues except https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<lao5> airtonix: i cannot send images by pidgin.
<Xix> airtonix: yes, I'm working with them right now
<Xix> the tools say the cache headers are being sent, but the 3.2s delay in fetching the script tells me it's not getting the cached version
<airtonix> lao5, than what you actually mean is that "pidgin does not support file transfer without configuration"
<abhi_nav> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<abhi_nav> no
<pozic> It makes me want to throw Windows on it, since at least I know it is certified to run on it (and this is coming from someone who wants to use a *nix derivative).
<airtonix> pozic, i assume 1) your gfx card is ati 2) the drivers are the binary variety
<lao5> airtonix: i dont know how to configure. could you show me? thanks
<airtonix> lao5, no because unfortunatly i have not been able to work out how to get that part working either.
<lao5> airtonix: i want to send images
<airtonix> lao5, i suggest you use something like dropbox to share files
<WACKLER1> does someone have a good help page for soundissues except for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting tried everything there and still no beep
<lao5> airtonix: i would try dropbox later.
<airtonix> lao5, apparently empathy has better luck with filesharing
<Dan_E> WACKLER1, did you look at alsamixer?
<bronto2> lao5, if you are on statip ip, i would apt-get install lighttpd, then drop images to /var/www, then send a link to the user
<bronto2> *static ip
<WACKLER1> Dan_E you mean like checking if it's on?
<lao5> bronto2: this is a good idea
<Dan_E> no to see if anything is muted
<itai> hi, i have many gigs of folders containing mostly mp3, but some contain the occasional txt or jpeg, is there a command that will delete just txt and jpeg from within folders (that is , i wouldnt need to cd to each folder)?
<bronto2> lao5, or ftp server woul work as well
<WACKLER1> yep ... it's not that easy..
<bronto2> would*
<madvirus420> I have ubuntu 9.04 I want to insatll warsow 0.5. However, the ubuntu repo has warsow 0.42. How do I install warsow 0.5 ?
<airtonix> lao5, just out of interest what protocol are you trying to share fiels with ? xmpp or something like msn ?
<ikonia> madvirus420: you have to request an update of the package from the maintainers on launchpad.net
<whitman> Hi,
<madvirus420> ikonia: okay. any other way? a quicker one ?
<lao5> bronto2,airtonix: i would mount the image on my webserver. pls wait
<djjara> hello
<ikonia> madvirus420: manually build it and ruin the dependeny tracking on your machine
<whitman> Hi, if I connect to a windows share with Places -> Connect to server, is there any way to access that connect via the terminal?
<ikonia> madvirus420: or ask you self if you really need this exact version
<madvirus420> ikonia: ok. thanks.
<airtonix> lao5, i mean that since pidgin is a multi-protocol instant messenger client, you would be using a specific chat protocol...for example gmail is just xmpp.
<WACKLER1> does someone have a good help page for soundissues except for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting tried everything there and still no beep
<ne1> Could not display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.?  i removed and reinstalled gvfs but still its not fixed
<erUSUL> WACKLER1: given that 90% of sound cards now are hda
<erUSUL> !intelhda | WACKLER1
<ubottu> WACKLER1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<WACKLER1> I llok thta up thx
<WACKLER1> look
<WACKLER1> that
<pkp> Hi, i seem to have a problem. My network-manager-gnome isn't working. I want to know which file to edit the connections.
<pkp> i eamn if i can edit the connections if they are stored in a file
<pkp> *mean
<ne1> pkp, /etc/network
<ne1> pkp, there is a file interface
<erUSUL> pkp: right click on the nm-applet choose edit connections
<airtonix> ne1, nm-applet doesn't edit that file.
<erUSUL> pkp: or use gconf-editor --> apps>networkmanager>
<pkp> ne1, /etc/network is a directory
<tooth1> hi - i am trying to write a twitter notifier for gnome - is there any api to the gnome notifier and if yes, where is it documented ?
<pkp> ertUSL, that is not displayed, will try gconf
<airtonix> ne1, concerning your computer:// -> have you tried using the guest account to confirm the problem exists across all accounts ?
<ne1> pkp, there is a file interfaces
<ne1> airtonix, no
<ubuntu> my grub is install in /dev/sdc8 now what type for fix it?
<airtonix> ne1, also make sure the address you are trying to navigate to is actually computer:// and not just 'computer'
<ne1> airtonix, let me see
<casinaroyale> Is there a way of seeing the functions being exposed in a shared library(.so file) ??
<lao5> http://fakor.gicp.net/pics/Screenshot.png
<ubuntu> my grub is installed in /dev/sdc8 now what type for fix it?
<airtonix> lao5, this might interest you : http://sourceforge.net/projects/fserv4pidgin/
<lao5> i missed it
<lao5> airtonix: thanks
<ne1> airtonix, how can i update the address?
<ranjan> can any body know how to use an .iso image file wile mounting on ubuntu os I nead it to vew some containt on that are present in it .. It is an study material and i manged to get it from one of my friend .. but it is based to run on windos based macine so does any body know's how to run it under wine .. in ubuntu
<airtonix> lao5, or you can try using 'giver'
<airtonix> !info giver | lao5
<ubottu> lao5: giver (source: giver): simple file sharing desktop application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-5 (karmic), package size 144 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ranjan> any help would be of great help thanks in advance
<airtonix> !info gnome-user-share
<ubottu> gnome-user-share (source: gnome-user-share): User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 592 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<lao5> i have a lot to learn..
<airtonix> lao5, lots of options here in the comments of : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3841/
<lao5> airtonix: :)
<djjara> i don't know how but i can't change to console with ctrl+alt+F(), anyone have some idea how fix? thanks
<ne1> ranjan,mount it in archive mounter
<Haffe> Man faltar lite här, man faltar lite där.
<ranjan> ne1 :: i have mounted in furius iso mount ..
<rww> ubottu: se | Haffe
<ubottu> Haffe: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<perham> hi everyone
<perham> I'm using ubnutu on a ps3. everything's fine except 1 thing
<ubuntu> my grub is install in /dev/sdc8 now what type for fix it?
<Jakes> My wireless device is Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) ... How do I enable monitor mode on it
<perham> I've connected my  a4tech wi-fi mouse and keyb combo and the keyb is working, but mouse is not working. what should I do?
<perham> I don't even know where to start
<WACKLER1> I'm at a loss with my sound problems... maybe a reinstall would help?... but I don't wanna do that cause... undervolting took me likeâges...
<ubuntu> my grub is install in /dev/sdc8 now what type for fix it?
<tvstebut_> hello
<Jakes> My wireless device is Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) ... How do I enable monitor mode on it...Tried # iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<erUSUL> Jakes: maybe --> sudo iw phy phy0 interface add moni0 type monitor
<perham> anyone? :(
<ranjan> ne1 :: how to use it withrchive mounter a
<Jakes> erUSUL: Got this "nl80211 not found." on trying it
<erUSUL> Jakes: what driver are you using ?
<ne1> ranjan, right click it and mount with archive mounter. you can see the contents
<Jakes> Right now b43
<WACKLER1> Could someone give me the commonds to reinstall all soundrelated
<WACKLER1> ...drivers
<WACKLER1> ?
<erUSUL> Jakes: :/ then i dunno...
<ranjan> ne1 :: ya got that .. but it is not being identified under wine
<Jakes> Hmm
<Jakes> erUSUL: will madwifi work??
<peturrrrr> test
<peturrrrr> hello?
<Haegin> hi, I have several things in cron that are running but aren't doing anything - any idea why?
<erUSUL> Jakes: really dunno; works for me with a ralink card i thought b43 was compatible too
<peturrrrr> heLLOO???
<ikonia> yes ?
<ranjan> ne1 :: it is giving me an error msg plese insert the cd in your cd drive
<WACKLER1> Could someone give me the commands to reinstall all soundrelated drivers...
<peturrrrr> omg
<peturrrrr> nobody can see what i wrie!
<ikonia> peturrrrr: what do you want ?
<ikonia> peturrrrr: people have responded to you
<peturrrrr> oh ikonia hello again
<WACKLER1> peturrrr not funny...
<jonah> hi
<perham> when I run cat /dev/input/mice/by-id/usb-A4tech... and I move my mouse, I see the stream of data there, but it doesn't move the pointer. seems like  a gnome/ Xserver bug
<dgz> hey guys, i experiencing strange sound lag on ubuntu 9.10 with my X-Fi extreme music
<dgz> im wondering why :)
<Haegin> dgz: are you using pulse?
<dgz> dunno what is Pulse
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dgz> i just fired Quake Live / Open Arena and the sound lags about a second :(
<peturrrrr> Im running Ubuntu, English language. Is there a way to run specitic applications in other languages? I know it's possible to donwload the translation files from launchpad.. but elderly people cannot do this and they don't want the complete system in non-english language.
<student> aloha ludziki
<WACKLER1> ubottu I'll try thta thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dgz> the only thing I changed is installing nvidia drivers, everything else is default
<student> exit
<dgz> so, I get it Pulse is not my default sound server, correct?
<pwnkiller> how can i make a virtual boot disk using an online bootdisk?
<Haegin> dgz: you are almost certainly using pulseaudio which is most likely causing the problems
<Haegin> google for stuff related to pulseaudio and your card
<dgz> already did that, that's why i am here. ubuntuforums is completely useless for that kind of stuff
<dgz> there is also a mouse lag (not as huge as my sound delay, though)
<SandGorgon> which fonts do you guys use on your Ubuntu desktop -  moved from Droid fonts to MgOpen Canonica... looking for something new
<erUSUL> peturrrrr: install the apropiate language packages. then launch the programs setting LC_ALL=en_UK or whatever first
<Haegin> dgz: try turning pulseaudio off and switching to alsa to see if that fixes your sound problems
<peturrrrr> erUSUL: Where do i specify LC_ALL=langCode ?
<dgz> will do that, thanks Haegin
<erUSUL> peturrrrr: command line or make special launchers
<peturrrrr> Yes but there, is it a parameter?
<Haegin> SandGorgon: I use terminus
<peturrrrr> erUSUL: never mind, found it
<WACKLER1> Installt pulse still no sound I think the Problem is in the Alsa Modul ... Pulse doe use that too doesn't it?
<WACKLER1> Is there a way to reinstall Alsa?
<pozic> airstrike: I use nvidia's proprietary drivers, but the same happens with the nv driver.
<WACKLER1> DoesN't anybody know a easy way reinstall sound related Modules Drivers etc. ??
<indus> pozic, what happens
<Haegin> WACKLER1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<jrib> WACKLER1: you should tell the channel your actual problem because reinstalling things rarely solves issues
<WACKLER1> No sound... and tried like 5 ways to fix it....
<Serpico> hi
<indus> WACKLER1, what ubuntu version, no sound in which application , etc , what sound setup, speakrs or headphones
<dgz> another question, is there something like DX's DirectInput? I would really like to get rid of the mouse lag I have. My Razer Salmosa behaves like crap in 9.10 :(
<jesusm> dgz, are you experimenting mouse lag on desktop or in games under Wine?
<jesusm> i'm using a MX518 in 9.10 and is running fine
<Wackler1> I'm at a loss with my sound problem.... can I reinstall Ubuntu without loosing my PHC-Kernel all of my W-Lan setups... etc? not realy eh
<thrope> ive got a scratched dvd-r - any way to check if it is ok or not (other than copying everything to hd)
<RAyN> Tag :)
<Haegin> Wackler1: give more information and we'll probably be able to fix it. This isn't windows - rebooting and/or reinstalling isn't a magic fix.
<Stargaze> Wackler1, you can make a backup of home and/or make a separate home partition
<Haegin> thrope: nope, image it and compare the md5sum of the image to that of the device would probably work
<ecm> need some h elp
<ecm> need some elp
<Stargaze> !ask| ecm
<ubottu> ecm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ardethian_> Is there something like Task Manager on Linux?
<ecm> i dont have wall paper in 9.10 i have black screen
<zetheroo> what does "sudo -H ./filename.bin"?
<Stargaze> Ardethian_, it's calles System Monitor
<indus> Ardethian_, system monitor , menu >system>admin >system monitor
<ecm> i just installed linux now
<Ardethian_> Ty.
<zetheroo> what does "sudo -H ./filename.bin" do?
<ecm> i had win 7 got rid of it and installed this
<erUSUL> Ardethian_: System>Admin>SystemMonitor
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  set a wallpaper perhaps?
<indus> ecm, what graphics card do you use
<Stargaze> ecm, please your question in one line, so we don't have to scroll up to check what it was about
<indus> ecm, is system working fine
<ecm> i have an raeson 9250
<itheos> empathy asks for a keyring. where to find it?
<thrope> Haegin: i guess that'll take ages but i'll give it a try...
<ecm> raedon
<thrope> thanks
<indus> itheos, its your system password
<itheos> its not working
<indus> i have already filed a bug about it
<itheos> :/
<indus> stupid naming
<Haegin> itheos: have you copied your home dir from a previous install?
<Haegin> if so try your old password
<Wackler1> Haegin  I got no sound what so ever... tried like 5 guides now. Still no beep. And the Error started between to boot ups without internetconnection updates or chnages to the system.
<ecm> i had ubuntu 9.10 i removed and got win 7 and now i came back to ubuntu as win7 didnt have drivers
<itheos> Haegin, no i did not. its my old password
<ecm> now all i have is an black wall paper
<indus> ecm, right click on desktop > change wallpaper ?
<Haegin> ecm: you can set a wallpaper by right clicking on the desktop in Gnome. Try that and let us know if it works
<ecm> indus:didnt work
<Haegin> Wackler1: ok, what sound card are you using and what sound system are you using?
<itheos> ecm, your desktop is working? can you see the panels and icons?
<Wackler1> alsa ... onboard intelsound card..
<Haegin> ecm: have you tried restarting nautilus as that manages the desktop in gnome?
<Haegin> Wackler1: ok, what model of intel sound card?
<indus> ecm, press atl - sysrq- k to reset display?
<ecm> everything works besides my wall paper
<ecm> indus:thats confusing
<indus> ecm, ok
<Wackler1> Haegin one sec looking it up..
<airtonix> indus, why do you keep suggesting that ?
<dgz> jesusm , only in games, but not in Wine
<ecm> indus:wats sysrq?
<indus> airtonix, what do you mean
<indus> ecm, nvm it
<dgz> I am a bit picky, though.
<Haegin> ecm: if the rest of your system is working it's unlikely resetting the display will fix it.
<itheos> ecm, its a key on keyboard
<ecm> were is it?
<Dan_E> print screen button on keyboard
<itheos> ecm, search near pause key
<indus> ecm, which version of ubuntu are you using
<Haegin> for future reference it's the print screen key on most keyboards and is used in a series of keybindings that can reset your computer in clever ways that you almost certainly won't need to use most of the time
<ecm> 9.10
<zetheroo> is it possible to convert .deb to .bin?
<airtonix> itheos, indus because more often than not. there wont be a single sysreq key and holding down the key combos required in other cases is like playing limbo
<indus> airtonix, well, thats not my problem
<itheos> airtonix, i just helped him find the key thats all :)
<airtonix> indus, it is because when providing support you don't offer obscure rarely available options
<Haegin> zetheroo: bin isn't a packaged format, it's just a binary so the answer would be not without a wrapper of some sort
<indus> airtonix, how is it rarely available
<zetheroo> Haegin: is there a wrapper that can do it?
<indus> all the machines  i work with have that key exactly there
<Haegin> zetheroo: what are you actually trying to do this for?
<lao5> hi! can gimp add a rectangle to some part of one picture? i am going to use rectangle to circle some part of the picture.
<Haegin> lao5: yes
<lao5> Haegin: how? thanks
<indus> airtonix, iam not sure what you mean here, obscure ? rarely available ? isnt the process to restart display atl-sysrq-k
<Haegin> lao5: select the area you want using the rectangle selection tool, border the selection to how thick you want the edge of the rectangle then fill the selection using the paint tool
<zetheroo> Haegin: I am trying to install IBM Lotus Symphony on my 64bit Ubuntu machine ... I downloaded the .deb package and the howto is referring to the .bin one ...
<Haegin> zetheroo: ok, do you have the 64bit deb?
<nucc1> hey, i want my webserver to serve a particular folder from my home directory, but it tells me "forbidden"
<Haegin> zetheroo: if so just run "dpkg -i <deb file>" as root
<zetheroo> Haegin: no, there is none ...
<Haegin> nucc1: check the permissions
<nucc1> Haegin, what permissiosn should i give it?
<airtonix> indus, despite what your experience is that single key is not on all keyboards... and when it is you have to actually hold all those letters down to acheive the same effect
<Haegin> zetheroo: if they only offer it in 32bit versions then you'll need a chroot
<airtonix> indus, *when it isn't
<zetheroo> Haegin: here is the info http://symphony.lotus.com/software/lotus/symphony/help.nsf/GeneralFAQ#15
<Haegin> nucc1: you need to make sure the user that the web server runs as can read and possibly execute the files so probably chmod g+r -R <folder> for a start
<indus> hmm
<indus> airtonix, ok ,what would you advice then?
<zetheroo> Haegin: i am at step 4 ... however its calling for the .bin file
<pozic> indus: I get a random black screen for no reason. It is not the screen saver. Even when I am in console mode this happens and even when I am plugged into the grid.
<airtonix> indus, far easier method is to just tell them to save documents and log out.
<pozic> indus: (on a laptop)
<indus> airtonix, well if display hangs?
<Haegin> indus: if you are going to advise using sysreq keys you need to give more explanation. Resetting the display restarts X which will kill all the open programs possibly losing unsaved work.
<pozic> indus: it happens with acpi enabled and distabled.
<purple_processor> nucc1: you may have to ad a apache <directory> tag to your vhost.conf... symlinks work pretty well to with the floowsymlink options
<zetheroo> Haegin: sudo -H ./IBM_Lotus_Symphony_linux.bin
<indus> ah yes right Haegin jumped on that one
<pozic> disabled*
<zetheroo> Haegin: can I just use the .deb that I have in the place of the .bin?
<ecm> my wallpaper isnt working still i tried alt - k -sysrq
<ecm> i tried restarting
<Haegin> zetheroo: and is the deb file the one it tells you to download?
<nucc1> purple_processor, i have the vhost configured properly, i just think it is something to do with my home folder permissions
<indus> ecm, do you see available wallpapers if you right click on desktop
<ecm> i did but none of them work
<Wackler1> Heagin: can't find the command that gave me the card...
<ecm> my monitor is 1980x1080
<Haegin> Wackler1: try lspci
<ecm> its 1080p
<airtonix> indus, apologies for publicly bringing to your attention.
<Haegin> ecm: it might be the gconf schemas though it seems unlikely
<Dr_Willis> I always just use a nice solid color.
<indus> airtonix, oh no not at all , i appreciate it :)
<zetheroo> Haegin: step 4 says to download the ISMP installer .. dunno what that is ... but the command to install is referring to the .bin package/file
<zetheroo> Haegin: can I use the .deb in the place of the .bin?
<purple_processor> nucc1: try making a softlink from web root to /home folder
<Haegin> zetheroo: what is the deb file you have? is it libxkbfile1_1.0.5-1_i386.deb ?
<pozic> indus: anyway, what I really just want is to control the bit which says whether or not my screen should display everything in video memory on full brightness.
<Wackler1> Haegin 3)
<Wackler1> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<zetheroo> Haegin: no, I am at step 4 ... I did everything else already
<pozic> indus: that should be trivial, but in fact there is no such obvious knob.
<indus> pozic, hi ,sorry but dont know this one, could you please ask again in this channel
<zetheroo> Haegin: the .deb I have is the actual Symphony suite
<nucc1> purple_processor, says 'forbidden' still
<indus> all that chatter made me miss your question really
<Haegin> zetheroo: ok, try running sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<pozic> I want is to control the bit which says whether or not my screen should display everything in video memory on full brightness.
<tjingboem> i get no sound from Totem, but with Audacity it works fine. How can i tell Totem to use the soundcard?
<indus> airtonix, are you an op ?
<lao5> Haegin: thanks! a little horrible to me
<zetheroo> Haegin; so I should extract the .deb package ... can i extract it to anywhere?
<pozic> indus: learn to use an IRC client if you missed it.
<lao5> Haegin: but i dont know where to choose color.
<indus> wow great, thanks
<Haegin> zetheroo: no, just install it
<airtonix> indus, no just someone who has been here a while
<nucc1> purple_processor, what possible permissions can i set on my home folder to allow the webserver access to stuff inside it, without being too permissive?
<Haegin> lao5: use the paint tool and it'll give you colour swatches. just double click on one to change it.
<zetheroo> Haegin: oh ok ... so it does not make a diff if its .bin or .deb ... ?
<Haegin> nucc1: try chmod a+rx to see if that works
<zetheroo> Haegin: I just don't want to break my system :)
<anichols> I've been trying for a few days now to get a certain USB device to work in ubuntu (hardy heron), but no amount of googling has given me a result.  Any ideas on how to make a "NYKO Airflo EX" work within Ubuntu for games played through ZSNES and the like?
<Haegin> zetheroo: you'd need to install them differently. With a bin you run it, with a deb you use dpkg
<theadmin> nucc1: just make sure the group who owns it is same as server softawre group, and 770 it
<indus> pozic, good luck getting help with that attitude sucker
<Haegin> anichols: what is a NYKO Airflo EX?
<nucc1> Haegin, perfecto!
<purple_processor> nucc1: I would guess you only need read access to apache or all...
<nucc1> theadmin, ubuntu's default home permissions deny all access into the home directory.
<Haegin> nucc1: ok, so now it works you need to work out what permissions you need to be secure
<Stargaze> anichols, try with usb-modeswitch, it's a daemon
<anichols> Haegin: It's a gamepad, similar in appearance to a PS2 controller, made for PCs, with a fan built into it to keep the hands from getting sweaty.
<Haegin> I'm guessing you need to set the web user to be in the group that has access to the files and then make them readable to you, the group and others and writeable to you
<zetheroo> Haegin: how do you force clear a terminal window?
<nucc1> Haegin, i can change the particular folder's owner to www-data, but without the -r flag on my home folder, it cant access at all
<anichols> Stargaze: usb-modeswitch?
<Haegin> zetheroo: clear
<Stargaze> anichols, Synaptic gives a description
<Haegin> zetheroo: or reset if you have funky characters messing it up
<zetheroo> Haegin: I did "man sudo" before and am stuck at the end of the manual
<Haegin> nucc1: the -r flag makes it recursive so it effects the contents of the folder again
<Haegin> zetheroo: press q to quit the man page reader
<nucc1> Haegin, :) i meant the "read" flag for "all users"
<zetheroo> Haegin: oh thanks ... hehe
<nucc1> Haegin, i didn't run the chmod with "-r"
<purple_processor> nucc1: Synlinks is the way to do it I think.. thats how I did it once, from memory...
<Wackler1> ..
<nucc1> purple_processor, I am using virtual hosts, so symlinks don't apply.
<nucc1> purple_processor, besides, a symlink will still run into permission issues.
<anichols> Stargaze: I did a search on Synaptic for 'usb-modeswitch', and there are no packages available by that name...unless I'm completely screwing up how to look up something in the package manager...possible.
<Haegin> nucc1: ok, that's because the web server runs as a user that doesn't own the file and isn't in the group that is set on the files so falls into the other category
<lao5> Haegin: thanks again. i got it..
<Stargaze> anichols, try searching for modeswitch, or switch
<nucc1> Haegin, yes. and the home folder allows no access to "other" at all. that's why it was failing.
<Haegin> lao5: no probs
<Wackler1> ...
<nucc1> Haegin, so chmoding  "o+r" solves the problem.
<theadmin> nucc1: chown $USER:www-data $HOME && chmod -R 770 $HOME, something like this.
<anichols> Stargaze: modeswitch = nothing.  switch = 272 packages....*sighs*
<nucc1> theadmin, :) that is a bit dangerous :)
<theadmin> nucc1: Yeah kinda
<itheos> hey my webcam isnt working till now. i have tried everything i could. but it doesnt work. can anybody help ?
<anichols> Stargaze: Maybe it's something unavailable to HH?
<CABALLOKII> QUIEN ERES
<CABALLOKII> HOLAAAA
<itheos> oi
<theadmin> !es | CABALLOKII
<ubottu> CABALLOKII: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Stargaze> anichols, i missed that part then, i 'm running KK
<nucc1> theadmin, the problem is solved. the right way, IMHO. i just gave "others" read access to my home directory, and then i set the particular folder i wanted to serv with proper permissions.
<itheos> can anybody help please? :)
<nucc1> theadmin, this way, my private folders remain private.
<CABALLOKII> HOLA
<zetheroo> Haegin:  dpkg: error processing symphony_1.3-1hardy2_i386.deb (--install):
<zetheroo>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<theadmin> nucc1: Uh, problem here, it will also be accessible by others locally
<anichols> Stargaze: I'm staying with HH until LL becomes LTS, sorry.
<Stargaze> !ask| itheos
<ubottu> itheos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zetheroo> Haegin: I guess the .bin is probably arch neutral ... or something
<Haegin> zetheroo: ok, you are trying to install a 32bit package on a 64bit system.
<itheos> Stargaze, hey my webcam isnt working till now. i have tried everything i could. but it doesnt work. can anybody help ?
<Stargaze> anichols, i understand, i'm doing it from now on, too
<itheos> isnt this asking?
<Haegin> zetheroo: nah, from the instructions they want you to run it in 32bit mode using 32bit libs
<nucc1> theadmin, lemme try making it merely "executable" by others. that should work too, i suppose?
<Haegin> zetheroo: run sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <deb>
<zetheroo> Haegin: yes ...
<zetheroo> ok
<Stargaze> itheos, try installing cheese (it's the name of the package)
<itheos> Stargaze, i have it but it hangs
<CABALLOKII> HOLA
<nucc1> theadmin, seems to do the trick too. and now, others can't read :)
<theadmin> nucc1: if folder has +x it can be opened but it's contents can not be "read" unless "+r" is explicitly set on some of them
<Stargaze> !es| CABALLOKII
<ubottu> CABALLOKII: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> !ops | rm -rf CABALLOKII
<ubottu> rm -rf CABALLOKII: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> CABALLOKII: Hola.
<zetheroo> Haegin: ok ... looks like its installing ... still warns me though
<itheos> CABALLOKII, bot?
<jpds> !es | CABALLOKII
<ubottu> CABALLOKII: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Haegin> zetheroo: it will warn you but the guide you followed got you to install the 32bit libs first so it should still work
<itheos> anybody?
<zetheroo> Haegin: ok it installed
<alin> anyone knows how to install suExec on lighttpd ?
<abhi_nav> system is too slow what can i do?
<Wackler1> Haegin don't wanna bother you... but no idea with the sound problem eh?
<Haegin> Wackler1: sorry, did you find out what card you had?
<Wackler1> Haegin 3)
<Wackler1> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<alin> anyone knows how to install suExec on lighttpd ? and willing to help me ?
<itheos> my webcam isnt working till now. i have tried everything i could. but it doesnt work. the system can detect it but cant show it. can anybody help ?
<funalien> Hello :) I have got one question about keyboard layouts in Ubuntu's gnome. Instead of using US locale I prefer Polish, because it has both english and advanced polish symbols. So, I've removed english layout, but it appear again after the system reboot. How to finally remove that layout?
<zetheroo> Haegin: and it opened ... thanks a lot!
<theadmin> alin: Do not repeat, just wait for a while... Might be a good idea to search the forums during wait and repeat in ~20 minutes
<funalien> * US layout
<Haegin> zetheroo: np
<airtonix> what are my options for another menu editor?  i feel that alacarte makes menu editing cumbersome...
<CABALLOKII> HABLAIS ESPAÑOL
<alin> theadmin, I already did that ...
<zetheroo> Haegin: if a newer version comes out I should just be able to install the newest one and it should overwrite the old one ... right!?
<abhi_nav> how to speed up my ubuntu system?
<theadmin> CABALLOKII: Sigh. This is an english channel! Spanish support in #ubuntu-es
<Haegin> zetheroo: yup
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Take a look at what eats your RAM and CPU
<zetheroo> Haegin: fantastic ...
<abhi_nav> theadmin: I have 2gb ram and most of the time only around 400mb is used
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: by new cpu and ram
<abhi_nav> theadmin and cpu 2 ghz
<funalien> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/459067
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Strange.
<abhi_nav> erUSUL: its new only 1 and half year old
<Haegin> Wackler1: can you run " lsmod | grep snd " and pastebin me the output please
<Stargaze> abhi_nav, search google for boost ubuntu
<abhi_nav> theadmin: is it due to compiz high graphcs (because graphics card is not that much high) or heavy gnome?
<blinkiz> Red Hat has a web based tool called "Conga" to manage clusters. Does Ubuntu have the same tool? Searching for Conga in package manager returns nothing
<abhi_nav> Stargaze: :-)
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Maybe compiz, try turning this stuff off
<abhi_nav> theadmin: ok
<CABALLOKII> HOLAAAAAAAAAAA
<itheos> lol
<theadmin> Oh... crap.
<itheos> its a bot
<Stargaze> vamos a la playaaaaaaaaaa
<Haegin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<theadmin> !ops | CABALLOKII is flooding and does not listen to any instructions
<bupsss> hi all
<ubottu> CABALLOKII is flooding and does not listen to any instructions: please see above
<DJones> !es > CABALLOKII
<ubottu> CABALLOKII, please see my private message
<itheos> CABALLOKII, hola amigo :) thats all i know
<n8w> hey
<n8w> guys do u also experience that the hibernation(suspend to disk) takes incredibly long time?
<airtonix> n8w, no
<Stargaze> lol
<theadmin> n8w: How large is your swap?
<abhi_nav> n8w: its log but not incredibly
<abhi_nav> long*
<DaemonFC> Does anyone know if there's a way to get the standard volume applet back instead of indicator crapplet's buggy, half-functional version in Lucid?
<theadmin> With ~1GB of swap space it takes ~5 secs
<abhi_nav> !lucid | DaemonFC
<ubottu> DaemonFC: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<airtonix> DaemonFC, this channel doesnt support lucid
<DaemonFC> I'd made the upstream GNOME session my default but they seem to have removed the standard volume applet totally
<n8w> theadmin:  ive got 4300mb swap n 4G of ram
<theadmin> n8w: Oh, then weird
<n8w> ive tried switching to "uswsusp",but no significant difference there...
<airtonix> n8w, your swap needs to be at least 1.5 times the size of your real ram
<itheos> airstrike, if its less than 1gb
<Haegin> airtonix: only if you want to hibernate do you need more swap than ram
<n8w> airtonix:  ye i know, i did some research on that n opinions r different from person to person
<airtonix> itheos, note n8w just said "4gbs or ram"
<airtonix> Haegin, yes.
<abhi_nav> i think 4gb is greater than 1 gb
<airtonix> Haegin, n8w you need to be prepared for the situation that your swap is in use by apps
<itheos> airstrike, i noted it. i said your rule of 1.5 or 2 times applies if the ram is under 1 gb
<airtonix> abhi_nav,  >>> <n8w> theadmin:  ive got 4300mb swap n 4G of ram
<abhi_nav> still not clear
<airtonix> itheos, in any case.
<airtonix> abhi_nav, note the "4gb of ram"
<n8w> airtonix:  i think that as long as my swap is at least the same size as my ram i should b ok
<abhi_nav> I have 2gb of ram and ubuntu create swap of 5.7 gb
<solid_liq> heh
<abhi_nav> automatic installation (not manual)
<solid_liq> second time I've heard that in an hour
<n8w> i mean, i can notice some difference while usin "uswsusp", but mostly in wakin up...but still its not like in w7...its damn fast there
<abhi_nav> heard what?
<solid_liq> abhi_nav, what you just said
<alin> anyone knows how to install suExec on lighttpd ? and willing to help me ?
<abhi_nav> i said that before too?
<solid_liq> abhi_nav, no, someone else did
<abhi_nav> solid_liq hmm
<solid_liq> abhi_nav, I have 4GB ram and ubuntu created a 2.25GB swap (on 10.04 daily build)
<abhi_nav> solid_liq so bad or good?
<techzg> how to store the file names in a folder to a file on Ubuntu? As in windows its dir /a -> file.txt
<n8w> solid_liq:  ye?can u hibernate?
<airtonix> solid_liq, it would be a sad day when you attempt to hibernate with your ram full.
<Dr_Willis> techzg:  ls > foo.txt
<Dr_Willis> techzg:  or some variant of ls/dir/echo *
<indus> i have 384 mb ram
<abhi_nav> and swap?
<Stargaze> does my laptop use battery power when it is suspended?
<theadmin> Stargaze: Yes, however a lot less
<abhi_nav> yes ofcourse
<solid_liq> n8w, shouldn't be able to but I haven't tried
<abhi_nav> but very low
<theadmin> Stargaze: If it's hibernated, then no
<abhi_nav> hmm
 * Stargaze is entitled to stupid questions
<techzg> Dr_Willis: Got it, thanks. A general question, is there a way to copy a user's nick name in an IRC room, rather than typing it.
<abhi_nav> yah. we know
<n8w> solid_liq:  ye, i dont think u will b able to
<theadmin> techzg: Some clients allow doing so by some clicking
<abhi_nav> :-D
<techzg> I use ChatZilla
<solid_liq> techzg, try tab-completion ;)
<theadmin> techzg: Never used it, no idea
<techzg> ok
<theadmin> I just type-tab it out
<n8w> hmm thats funny, that app "uswsusp" is 2 years old n still works better than anythin in the newest kernel:D
<theadmin> n8w: o_O
<theadmin> Strange, never had any problems with new kernels.
<solid_liq> n8w, the app doesn't actually do the work; it just tells to kernel to do the work
<psychuil> Hi there, i have trouble installing flash, can anyone help?
<theadmin> psychuil: What Ubuntu version?
<n8w> solid_liq:  ok but still works better than those being in the new kernel:)
<psychuil> i think 9.04
<psychuil> the lastest one
<theadmin> psychuil: Latest one is 9.10
<theadmin> psychuil: Try lsb_release -r
<jimjimovich> anyone have an idea why the killall command would not be found on ubuntu 9.10 server?
<psychuil> 9.10
<solid_liq> n8w, lol
<theadmin> psychuil: do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<psychuil> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-installer
<jiohdi> psychuil: use the package store and search flash
<theadmin> psychuil: Are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<jiohdi> its there
<rocket16> Hello all!
<rocket16> One thing, the 9.10 Network Manager consumes a lot of memory, why is it so?
<theadmin> psychuil: Whatever actually, it's flashplugin-installer anyway
<theadmin> rocket16: It has a ton of weird stuff behind it, especially that new libnotify plugin
<rocket16> Oh, thanks theadmin.
<n8w> solid_liq:  ye,it is kinda lol....:)
<rocket16> theadmin: But won't there be any improvement in the future?
<psychuil> theadmin, 32bit afaik
<rocket16> psychuil: Friend, just go to Synaptic, and search for Flash Plugin installer there,
<psycho_oreos> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<theadmin> rocket16: Hm, i hope there will. 10.10 will use GNOME 3 anyway.
<theadmin> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<psychuil> Can't find flash in synaptic
<rocket16> theadmin: Thanks for the info. Still, I hope to see some improvement in 10.04,
<jiohdi> psychuil: try apt-cache search flashplugin
<rocket16> psychuil: Which version are you using? 9.10?
<psychuil> Yes, 9.10 a persistent liveusb
<q_> psychuil, install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<haavaros> Hi! I just entered 'synclient touchpadoff=1' in terminal to disable touchpad ... do I have to repeat this after restart?
<theadmin> haavaros: Better to use the mouse settings.
<theadmin> haavaros: to be sure ;)
<haavaros> theadmin: I've tried, but it resets after a few seconds/minutes
<theadmin> haavaros: Weird.
<psychuil> Where do i find that q? Don't see it in sytnaptic
<rocket16> psychuil: Ok, then download the package from http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=flashplugin-nonfree
<theadmin> rocket16: Woah there, don't use the debian one
<rocket16> psychuil: Or, you can get it from Software Centre too
<psychuil> I can't get from the software center
<rocket16> theadmin: But, that is deb too, and should work in Ubuntu
<haavaros> theadmin: Yeah, I know, but that terminal command works ... is there some way I can have that entered at every start, kinda like autoexec.bat in good ol MSDOS?
<theadmin> psychuil: Download and install this one then: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/flashplugin-installer
<theadmin> haavaros: Read a bit on /etc/init.d scripts
<psychuil> from the software canter "not available for your hardware architecture"
<rocket16> psychuil: Search for "Ubuntu restricted areas" in Software centre and install it
<rocket16> psychuil: That will do it,
<theadmin> rocket16: psychuil: extras, not areas
<rocket16> oops, sorry for that theadmin, :(
<psychuil> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386' On theadmin's link
<sine`> any decent 2D sidescroller games for linux
<theadmin> psychuil: download the 'amd64'
<theadmin> sine`: Many actually, opensonic, ballz, etc
<psychuil> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1)
<psychuil> on amd64
<theadmin> psychuil: Oh boy
<rocket16> theadmin: Do I need the permission from anyone to create any channel here? (I want to popularise Wesnoth and Ubuntu GAming in my new channel)
<q_> psychuil  look for   ubuntu-restricted-extra
<psychuil> What did i break? :(
<theadmin> rocket16: No
<theadmin> psychuil: Install this first (amd64 too) http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/nspluginwrapper
<psychuil> search for it where?
<jiohdi> rocket16: if you join a channel that does not exist, its yours until you leave it
<rocket16> theadmin: Thankd theadmin, you have been most helpful
<itai> hi, i have many gigs of folders containing mostly mp3, but some contain the occasional txt or jpeg, is there a command that will delete just txt and jpeg from within folders (that is , i wouldnt need to cd to each folder)?
<rocket16> jiohdi: Thanks,
<Pici> rocket16: There is already an #ubuntu-gaming channel fyi
<sine`> theadmin: thanks ! ill have a look at those 2. im really a retro gamer and like things simple these days. there was a good game for steam that came out with time travel involved that was elite
<bronto2> rocket16, /chanserv help
<rocket16> Pici: Yes, but I simply want to discuss my favourite game Wesnoth there,
<psychuil> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs (>= 2.4)
<psychuil>  -- on nspluginwrapper
<theadmin> itai: rm -rf *.jpg *.txt folder1 folder2 folder3...
<gamer> sine`: what?
<theadmin> sine`: Ah, Braid, cool one indeed
<rocket16> psychuil: Yes, they will keep on asking. Just install the Restricted extras, that will do
<haavaros> theadmin: thx
<theadmin> haavaros: Oh wait, got it wrong
<psychuil> rocket16, where do i search for it?
<theadmin> haavaros: rm -rf folder1/*.jpg folder1/*.txt etc
<itai> theadmin, thanks, is there a way i can do that without specifying the folders names (as there are many), say i put them all in one partition and run the command to delkete txt and jpeg within the psartition, possible?
<rocket16> psychuil: In software centre. Search for Ubuntu restricted extras and install it. Or, try "sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper"
<gamer> is there a way to write random-data/all-zeros to your free space?
<psychuil> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rocket16> psychuil: Got it?
<psychuil> E: Package nspluginwrapper has no installation candidate
<rocket16> psychuil: That means you have some other process using the installer. Ok, restart the Computer and then install ubuntu restricted extras
<psychuil> rocket16, that was the synaptic, i closed it and got another error
<jiohdi> psychuil: are you using sudo?
<jiohdi> you have to be root to install
<psychuil> Ya
<ranjan> can any body can help me in mounting an .iso file that can be used by wine
<psychuil> E: Package nspluginwrapper has no installation candidate <<--- this is twhat i got
<ranjan> can any body can help me in mounting an .iso file that can be used by wine any help would be of great help
<theadmin> itai: Trying to create one now
<rocket16> psychuil: I recommend, simply restart, connect to internet again, and then install ubuntu restricted extras
<n8w> while installin dropbox, can i change to name of a folder suggested by the installer?the installer gives me only "my dropbox" no matter where i wanna pu it to. but i need a folder called "dropbox"
<rocket16> psychuil: This is the easiest way, to me,
<daniskami> itai: find /path/to/the/folders -name '*.jpg' -exec rm {} \;
<jcrawford> is there a way in Ubuntu to add a folder to the Places menu?
<rocket16> Ranjan: Are you from India?
<jcrawford> I do not see anything under Preferences -> Main Menu
<psychuil> rocket16, if i try to install it via the software center it says "not available in the current data"
<theadmin> itai: find /folder/containing/other/folders -name '*.jpg" -exec rm {} \;
<ranjan> rocket16: yes
<Pici> jcrawford: You can modify those from the bookmarks menu in any Nautilus window.
<jcrawford> thanks Pici
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  in the file manager. drag/drop a folder to the left side panel.
<psychuil> http://pastebin.com/ic8Xw8Fr and this is what i get via the terminal
<rocket16> Ranjan: Me too. Are you a Bengali?
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  after you add so many they move to a 'bookmarks sub dir'
<itai> theadmin, daniskami thanks, will give it a try
<jcrawford> is there a way to change the folder Icon for a directory?
<ranjan> rocket16: do do you have any idea .. how to mount an .iso file so that it can be used under wine .. and regarding your question i am not exactly an bangali i am born in bihar and brought up in bengal .. so you can coin the term sudo bengali
<ranjan> :)
<rocket16> psychuil: You need to start Multiverse and universe support
<psychuil> How do i do that?
<rocket16> ranjan: Cool! You can use gmount-iso for that, install it from software centre,
<IdleOne> jcrawford: right click > Properties > click on the icon and navigate/select new icon
<jcrawford> IdleOne, thanks :)
<rfa_> jcrawford change theme or change only icon you're intrested
<IdleOne> jcrawford: don't ask me where they are kept :/
<jcrawford> :)
<jcrawford> i want to use a custom icon
<rocket16> psychuil: Ok, open Software centre, then go to edit menu, and select Software sources.
<jcrawford> soi sounds like your steps will work
<psychuil> kk
<IdleOne> jcrawford: yeah, being a custom icon you know where it is located :)
<rocket16> psychuil: Then check all the boxes in the dialogue box, especially the two containing "universe" and "multiverse"
<rubasub> Good afternoon, does anyone know what /usr/bin/zip is?
<rocket16> ranjan: You can install gmount-iso from software centre,
<psychuil> downloading
<erUSUL> rubasub:  a compressing tool that supports the zip format?
<rocket16> psychuil: Started successfully?
<ranjan> rocket16:does it'll work cause i have installed furius iso mount tool but it failed to show up in wine.. or doed i nead to do some modification under wine so that it can work with charm....
<psychuil> still downloading, at 94%
<psychuil> for quite a while now
<theadmin> Maybe it got stuck, psychuil, try pausing/resuming
<rubasub> erUSUL: KlamAV came up with a list of things that look as if they might be part of ok things but I don't know enough about it
<psychuil> installing restricked
<rocket16> ranjan: Actually, you need to enter the iso, which will be like a folder now. Then, you can open your programme with wine, using the open-with optiion,
<gamer> is there a way to write random-data/all-zeros to your free space?
<rocket16> psychuil: That was downloading the new data,
<akshay> how to enable nautilus
<rocket16> psychuil: Now, it will start,
<desen> oh hai! dudes. I needed to run some programs for school and had to install Win7, while Karmic was my only OS. This obviouslly trashed my GRUB2 so i ran a LiveCD and tried to fix the problem. Now every time i boot, a GRUB shell appears and i have to use commands like "find /boot/grub/core.img ... root (hd0,4) ... kernel ... boot" and starts normally. How do i overcome this ?
<akshay> pls help me
<rocket16> akshay: Use alt+F2, and then type "nautilus"
<sipior> gamer: sure, use dd in conjunction with /dev/random or /dev/zero.
<gamer> dd?
<sipior> gamer: "man dd" :-)
<gamer> sipior: do you have a link?
<rocket16> psychuil: After the downloading, just install the restricted extras from software centre, and that will do
<akshay> how to open folder in filesystem with a X sign
<theadmin> desen: After you boot, try running sudo update-grub
<rww> sipior: That generally would erase everything, not just free space.
<psychuil> rocket16, already doing that
<theadmin> akshay: This is a folder which you don't have acess too
<theadmin> to*
<Wackler1> anyone good with sound issues
<desen> theadmin: yes, it looks like it worked in terminal. Thanx ! :)
<mikeru> firefox won't open... the only thing that comes out in the terminal is
<mikeru> (firefox-bin:3099): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<akshay> @ theadmin ,, i need to acess ,tell me the process
<rocket16> akshay: X Sign means that root can open that. Use alt+F2, and then type "gksudo nautilus" and then open it,
<ranjan> rocket16: i am able to enter into the folder and i am able to install the installer and i nead the cd now in order to vew the content of the file basically it's an study material which was designed for windows based macine and i want to use it on ubuntu and... right now i am using an hp mini so it is not possible to attach an extra cd rom with this so do you have any idea how to go ahed now ..??
<sipior> rww: i imagined he was cleaning a partition. in any event, one simply has to be careful with the destination setting.
<theadmin> akshay: gksu nautilus && go to the folder
<rocket16> ranjan: Really a difficult incident to handle, I am afraid I can't do it. But you can copy it from the CD to any folder and then try,
<akshay> @theadmin thanks
<abhi_nav> how can i install ubuntu on a system without cddrive,usb etc. and i have ubuntu live cd? 2\
<akshay> @rocket16 thanks alot
<abhi_nav> how can i install ubuntu on a system without cddrive,usb etc. and i have ubuntu live cd?
<j0rd> jadd a cd drive
<rocket16> akshay: You are welcome, :)
<sipior> gamer: this might be useful to you: http://www.techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-delete-files-permanently-and-securely-in-linux/
<j0rd> there a 4 on the kerb outside my place
<akshay> @ rocket16 mplayer does not works in my system any tip for that
<rocket16> akshay: Does it start?
<akshay> rocket16  yes
<ranjan> rocket16: may be there might be some solution ... now i have to find it out .. but how    I don't have any idea ..
<abhi_nav> how to install ubuntu on system without cddrve/usb. i have ubuntu live cd
<wejick> hai all, i look for smallest ubuntu deritative
<j0rd> nfs
<j0rd> pxe
<Wackler1> I got sound problems... can someone help?
<rocket16> akshay: there may be some dependencies left. Just go to software centre, uninstall it, and then reinstall it.
<akshay> rocket16 error msg is :-error while opening video output
<abhi_nav> j0rd: how to use that actually?
<j0rd> which nfs of pxe?
<rocket16> akshay: there may be some dependencies left. Just go to software centre, uninstall it, and then reinstall it.
<akshay> kk
<j0rd> has box got ethernet ?
<abhi_nav> j0rd: just a min
<rocket16> akshay: After reinstalling it, you may also install Smplayer, a gui to mplayer. It is great!
<j0rd> k
<rocket16> akshay: Additionally, gXine is grand, if you want to play VCDs
<akshay> rocket16 is it better than vlc
<homeasvs__> Hi.  anyone here know what the rationale is behind putting /usr/loca/bin on PATH by default, but not having /usr/local/lib/python2.6/* on sys.path for python by default ?
<rocket16> akshay: Certainly. Because it uses 3d Acceleration, and VLC can't play VCDs in Ubuntu directly,
<homeasvs__> I'm trying to figure out what my app should do (which uses autotools) when it installs
<abhi_nav> tittu: ask your question in detail in one line to j0rd
<akshay> rocket16 gXine is a plugin or a seperate video player
<abhi_nav> j0rd: he has the actual problem. i was asking on behalf of him
<homeasvs__> because right now /usr/local/bin/(my binary) is found, but it in turn is unable to import the python module it installed
<rocket16> akshay: Seperate video player, a gui to xine-libs
<abhi_nav> tittu: you got my msg?
<akshay> rocket16 kk
<tittu> abhi_nav, yes
<rocket16> akshay: :)
<j0rd> or pm me
<Elive_user85_en> bak
<Wackler1> I got sound problems... can someone help?
<Elive_user85_en> ak
<akshay> rocket16 so which shud i go for vlc or gxine or smplayer
<akshay> rocket16 :)
<Elive_user85_en> bak*
<tittu> j0rd, i sent pm
<j0rd> <Wackler1> if no one answered the first few times maybey you should leave it half hooure
<rocket16> akshay: You need to go to Software centre, and then search for each term, like "vlc" etc., and then install them. And Friend, are you from India? Because I am from India too,
<akshay> rocket16 hey ya iam from india
<psychuil> internet here is painfuly slow :(
<akshay> rocket16 whats ur real name
<rocket16> akshay: Me too! My real name is Anirban Chatterjee, from Kolkata
<Stargaze> !ask| psychuil
<ubottu> psychuil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psychuil> Stargaze, i haven't asked to ask a question i was just whining about the aweful uni connection ?:P
<mw88> exit
<abhi_nav> hi
<abhi_nav> can anyone read me? why me xchat (and overall system is this much slow)?
<abhi_nav> can anyone read me?
<sipior> abhi_nav: yes. something we can help you with?
<abhi_nav> sipior: no. checking i am am connected or not. my xchat suddenly disconnects. ubuntu is too slow. internet is  slow
<airtonix> abhi_nav, i believe pinging google will show you latency to google
<LordBurrito> abhi_nav: Perhaps your Internet connection is flakey?
<abhi_nav> airtonix: yah i need to use /ping every 3 mins
<abhi_nav> LordBurrito: hmm i think so
<boourns> anyone know a mail client i could use for an exchange 5.5 server?  evolution doesn't support it
<gamer> can you install ubuntu from an sd card?
<abhi_nav> 800mb sd card?
<LordBurrito> boourns: Are you just talking about pop3 and smtp?  Or are you looking for the entire MS Exchange thing?
<gamer> 2 gb
<MrPiracy> gamer: if u can boot from an sd card, then yes
<Azelphur> gamer: if your machine can install from an SD card, I see no reason why not
<Azelphur> or boot, same thing
<MrPiracy> i am trying to watch video at http://www.metropoletv.com.br/index.php?id=VFhwRmVnPT0=&prog=VGtSRlBRPT0=&at=pro#programas
<MrPiracy> and nothing happens
<MrPiracy> which drivers/codecs should i install?
<IdleOne> MrPiracy: you have flashplugin-installer installed?
<MrPiracy> i installed a lot of things, lemme check
<IdleOne> MrPiracy: if not then install it and restart the browser
<abhi_nav> MrPiracy: yah! I can watch :P
<Stargaze> MrPiracy, i'm watching it too
<eagle5> good very nice
<Stargaze> MrPiracy, try adding Medibuntu to your sources
<IdleOne> Stargaze: medibuntu is not needed
<MrPiracy> yes, it is installed
<IdleOne> won't hurt any but not needed
<GeForce88> Does ubuntu support 3 or more monitors?
<sine`> is there a winamp type mp3 player for ubuntu linux
<sine`> on windows i hated wmp i used MPC or winamp or vlc
<IdleOne> sine`: I like VLC
<sine`> i want some super elite
<Wackler1> Can somebody help with soundissues
<stevecam> GeForce88, i believe so, but i have not been able to test it
<sine`> would that be install vlc
<IdleOne> MrPiracy: not sure why you can't see the video :/
<MrPiracy> IdleOne: could u please be more precise?
<abhi_nav> !vlc | sine`
<ubottu> sine`: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<psychuil> Guys, do you know why an ssh tunnel still won't let me connect to irc severs bypassing the stupid uni router?
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<abhi_nav> sine` you can install vlc on linux. type sudo apt-get install vlc
<sine`> sweet#
<sk_> Hey I want to install kde 4.4 from trunk. So anyone know what should be KDEHOME directory in 9.10?
<abhi_nav> what # means?
<airtonix> psychuil, probably because that 'stupid uni router' is your only way out of the lan
<Pici> abhi_nav: In what context?
<abhi_nav> Pici: sine` typed seet#
<IdleOne> sine`: anytime you want to install an application look in Synaptic package manager to make see if it is already packaged or use apt-cache search packagename ( vlc ) in this case
<abhi_nav> Pici: sine` typed sweet#
<psychuil> But i'm using a tunnel over an open port and trying to access all the internet via my server
<ubuntunewbie> hi does anyone know what code or application to watch downloade flash AVC H264 ? I tried with smplayer and VLC it doesn't work
<airtonix> psychuil, and you can use ports other than 80 via this tunnel ?
<Pici> abhi_nav: I don't know, probably a typo.
<eagle5> ointa or gimp better?
<psychuil> 8080 should be wide open
<psychuil> i'm able to bypass firefox blocks
<airtonix> psychuil, and how are you attempting to make your irc client use your ssh tunnel ?
<Wackler1> Can someone help with a Soundoutput problem?
<Halitech> !ask | Wackler1
<ubottu> Wackler1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LordBurrito> psychuil: I wonder if it's occurred to you that using SSH to do an end-run around your university's policy might no eventually result in that being blocked or restricted, too?
<psychuil> LordBurrito, trust me, it wont.
<psychuil> They just blocked all the ports coz they couldn't be bothered with getting a proper sysadmin
<Wackler1> Halitech should I post like 40 collums of text?
<psychuil> Israel sucks :(
<sine`> ok cool
<jastor> on a server with two dualcore processors .. the cpus would be listed as 0-3 right? when using taskset -c for example
<Halitech> !pastebin | Wackler1 use pastebin
<ubottu> Wackler1 use pastebin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<plitter> Does anhyone know about a good guide to get gmail drive?
<kiaas> I'm currently in the hospital, and they restrict access to their network in an annoying way...they use something from cisco or some such with an invalid cert that you have to make an exception for, and will keep working for a while..until something happens and firefox decides it is invalid again and won't allow an exception. how can I remove any record that I had the cert. at all so I can make the exception again?
<ubuntunewbie> hi does anyone know what code or application to watch downloade flash AVC H264 ? I tried with smplayer and VLC it doesn't work
<xhunter> Hi !
<Wackler1> Halitech no offence, but it more in the way of this works this doesn't...most of it is guesswork on my side so I don't really know how to phrase my request.
<xhunter> any one knows a good dictionary program on ubuntu ?
<xhunter> :)
<Halitech> Wackler1, well without knowing what is going on then its going to be hard to help you out
<plitter> Does anhyone know about a good guide to get gmail drive?
<Wackler1> Halitech I think the Problem is in the Alsa modul but I'm not shure
<LordBurrito> What's a "gmail drive?"
<kiaas> I'm on too many pain meds to keep up with this channel. I'll just wait for my friend to get back online and keep using the new account I made.
<mats> Gmail Drive
<mats> That's an application
<mats> For Gmail
<mats> So you can use it as a harddisk
<airtonix> !enter | mats
<ubottu> mats: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mats> It will send emails to your own email
<FloodBot3> mats: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mats> Oh, haha. I am sorry, I didn't know this question was asked in the #ubuntu channel, I know the rules, fortunately
<LordBurrito> Use gmail as a hard disk?  *That* is a scary thought!
<ranjan> rocket16: are you there??
<Halitech> plitter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768282&highlight=ssl+gmail
<mats> I accidently switched to a different channel, without seeing what the new channel was ;)
<rocket16> ranhan: Yeah, sure
<gamer> how do you download burn a cd while using a live cd
<plitter> Halitech: thanks, going to check it out
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i sign a public key given to me by someone?
<rocket16> ranjan: Just was busy in talking to Akshay
<s4h_> part
<ranjan> rocket16:: i got an solution ... for this ..
<plitter> Halitech: it was for using gmail as an external harddrive
<Halitech> plitter, thats basically what you would be doing
<ubuntunewbie> hi does anyone know what code or application to watch downloade flash AVC H264 ? I tried with smplayer and VLC it doesn't work
<nibbler> gamer: either use 2 drives, or boot the live system in a way that it allows you to eject the cd (does ubuntu support this?)
<rocket16> ranjan: Sure,  well done.
<Bisu[Shield]> mello
<Bisu[Shield]> hello
<gamer> can you BURN a cd while using an  ubuntu live cd?
<Halitech> gamer, only if you have 2 drives
<gamer> can you install ubuntu from a usb
<Nollog> Yes
<Halitech> gamer, yes
<plitter> Halitech: true, but i would like it to be like in gmail drive, hmmm, or am i being stupid, i want it to be able to mount in nautilus
<om26er> !usb | gamer
<ubottu> gamer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nollog> You can also run the live cd from usb
<LordBurrito> gamer: The live CD is a mounted filesystem.  You can't remove a mounted filesystem and you can't unmount it while it's in use.
<Stargaze> gamer, i put ubuntu on a usb, while i was working with the liveCD
<lalalol> hi, i added the ppa for chromium but its not installed, i tried sudo apt-get update and upgrade, doesnt work :/
<Halitech> plitter, ok, try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772925&highlight=gmail+drive
<gamer> wgat do you do if you can't mount a usb drive?
<gamer> what
<Halitech> gamer, mount or boot from a usb drive?
<gamer> mount
<lalalol> help plz?
<Halitech> lalalol, did you install it?
<lalalol> Halitech, i added the ppa and did those 2 commands
<gamer> Halitech: mount
<lalalol> Halitech, i guess thats enough?
<Halitech> lalalol, that won't install it, you need to run sudo apt-get install chromium (or whatever its called)
<lalalol> ok Halitech, and is it a problem that i have entered the ppa before ill install it? :o
<Stargaze> lalalol, this is how i did it, chromium i mean
<Stargaze> lalalol, this is how i did it, chromium i mean => http://digitizor.com/2009/11/06/how-to-install-chromium-browser-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<baldaris> hey guys can any one suggest me good all in 1 messenger for karmic kola?
<gamer> what do you do if you can't mount a usb drive?
<Stargaze> baldaris, try aMSN
<Halitech> lalalol, no, you need the ppa added first, that is just a list of packages you can add
<Halitech> aMSN is just for msn
<Lemontree84> Stargaze: aMSN is not all in one messenger
<lalalol> Stargaze, thx man, but i dont have a browser atm :D
<Nollog> gamer: Why can't you mount one?
<baldaris> in need for all , Msn , yahoo , gmail , aim , icq..
<lalalol> ok Halitech, so i just need to enter the command in the terminal, can you please search the right command since i have no browser?
<hamzaatova2> where can i download a timer for measuring time?
<Stargaze> baldaris, try emesene
<gamer> Nollog: i'm not sure. i was trying to format it in FreeBSD earlier and it didnt work. maybe that had something to do with it
<Lemontree84> baldaris: i guess for gnome you can use, empathy , or pidgin, imo both are good enough, and workin well here, empathy can use nice themes from Adium
<Stargaze> baldaris, or try pidgin
<Halitech> lalalol, the command is right, I just don't know what the packagename is for chromium
<TomFarr> Any ops from #ubuntu-ru?
<baldaris> Stargaze, emesene is for msn ?
<Stargaze> Halitech, it's chromium-browser
<gamer> what do you do if you can't mount a usb drive?
<baldaris> yeah i am using empathy right now..
<Nollog> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<kinja-sheep> hamzaatova2: timer-applet - a countdown timer applet for the GNOME panel
<Nollog> gamer: Type mount
<Halitech> Stargaze, ok, didn't know if it was just chromium or something else
<gamer> mount what?
<baldaris> but when someone pms me , i just dont know as voice is very low..and i am missing most of my ims most of the time..
<Nollog> Does the usb drive not show up in the long list of devices?
<Nollog> Just mount
<lalalol> bbs
<psychuil> restricked is installed, how do i install flash now?
<Stargaze> gamer, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<kinja-sheep> baldaris: Pidgin is nicer than Empathy imo.
<Nollog> lol, secure help. nice.
<h31> Hi all. I am using 10.04. When i'm using gnome applet for shutting down my computer, my filesystem (ext4) breaks. When i'm using poweroff, there is no such problem. What to do?
<psychuil> nm, seems it's installed
<yehia> hello, i lost my menu set up
<baldaris> i was tryng that before ,  http://www.pidgin.im/ unable to connect to server..
<kinja-sheep> baldaris: "sudo aptitude install pidgin"
<sipior> h31: breaks how, exactly?
<h31> psychuil: look in "firefox addons" page for a flash plugin
<CABALLOKII> hablais español
<Stargaze> !lucid| h31
<ubottu> h31: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bobbyyu> Hello, all
<Ardethian> Is there an audio player around or a script of some kind that can recover an *.mp3 file's album name using the name of the song itself?
<h31> Sorry
<Stargaze> !es| CABALLOKII
<ubottu> CABALLOKII: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<olskolirc> I'd like to set an alarm from the terminal to go off in 4 min how do I do that please?
<kinja-sheep> olskolirc: sleep 4m && cvlc song.mp3 -- Maybe?
<Ardethian> ?
<acicula> olskolirc: atd can do one time scheduling
<Ardethian> Is there an audio player around or a script of some kind that can recover an *.mp3 file's album name using the name of the song itself?
<vivid> psychuil, search synaptic for the 'flashplugin-installer' package
<olskolirc> thanks kinja-sheep and acicula
<h31> Ardethian: recover tags? Use picard.
<bobbyyu> Doe the Ubuntu Installation DVD/CD have repositories within itself? I found out that some applications on Synaptic don't download; they run off the CD/DVD.
<Ardethian> Will it work?
<Ardethian> I mean,
<Ardethian> My playlist is organized, more or less.
<Ardethian> But I miss a lot of album names.
<Ardethian> All titles are ok though.
<FloodBot3> Ardethian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ardethian> o.-
<Ardethian> Stupid boy.
<Ardethian> t*
<hamzaatova2> kinja-sheep, how do i download the timer applet?
<h31> Ardethian: Use EasyTag or Picard.
<kinja-sheep> hamzaatova2: "sudo aptitude install timer-applet" (in the terminal).
<Ardethian> k, ty :)
<airtonix> Ardethian, also enter key is not the new spacebar
<plitter> Halitech: i found this http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html which say that gmailfs is no longer supported but there is a fix, but i couldnt really figure out how to do it:P thanks for help though:)
<kinja-sheep> bobbyyu: In that case, you might want to check Software Sources and tick off DVD/CD. Yes, you could use DVD/CD as a repositories but the packages get outdated fast.
<Dr_Willis> bobbyyu:  the cd/dvd can work as a repository. but you can disable the cd/dvd and it will get stuff from the internet.
<Ardethian> Rofl.
<Ardethian> I'm used to typing fast.
<Ardethian> Sorry, lawl.
<acicula> Ardethian: just dont use enter so much
<Ardethian> I'll try.
<bobbyyu> Well, I'll use the Internet for that. I want to have an offline source in case I couldn't log on the Internet forever (unlikely but possible).
<Ardethian> :)
<psychuil> Say, why did i need to get the whole thing? The restricted and all that just to get falsh?
<psychuil> flash
<psychuil> Is it coz i'm using a liveusb?
<bobbyyu> I don't care about getting outdated software, I just care about having offline access to my favourite programs.
<kinja-sheep> bobbyyu: A Ubuntu LiveCD is sufficient for that IMO.
<gamer> does a usb drive have to be blank to put an  ubuntu live or alternate installation on it?
<psychuil> gamer, no
<dante123> hi all, my computer would once in awhile freeze up when first booting in the morning.  A warm reboot and all went well.  Now it takes about 3 or 4 reboots....any ideas what might be causing this?  I ran memtest and found one bad memory module....replaced with a good one...but problem persists.
<psychuil> but it should have enough space
<bobbyyu> Thank you every one. You have been kind.
<gamer> is 600 mb enough?
<psychuil> I used lili, and liked it very much
<psychuil> No
<psychuil> You need atleast 1GB imo
<psychuil> But don't bother if you have less then 2
<acicula> dante123: depends on where it freezes, could be software related or just your hardware giving out
<Halitech> dante123, heat issue? cpu not seated properly? bad hardware (hard drive)?
<gamer> psychuil: don't bother if you have less than 2 GB?
<daniskami> gamer: do you want to use the USB drive as an installation medium or do you want to install it onto the USB drive?
<gamer> psychuil: all I want to do is use it as an install cd
<chili555> dante123, motherboard OK? no bulging capacitors?
<gamer> installation medium
<dante123> acicula, it usually freezes just prior to going into ubuntu or right when desktop shows up.  Mouse arrow on screen but cant move it...locked up.
<ehnde> i'm running the 10.04 installer from a livecd and it starts up, but when i click next it quits
<Halitech> dante123, video card?
<acicula> ehnde: try #ubuntu+1
<ehnde> acicula: thanks
<gamer> daniskami: installation medium
<acicula> gamer: think an usb stick needs 500-1gb big? unetbootin will tell you, or look on the ubuntu wiki page regarding usb installs
<acicula> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dante123> chili555, im looking right now...but I think capacitors are good.  I must say it did this cold reboot freeze thing from day one.  Now it just is becoming more apparent....and seems to be more ubuntu based as I cant remember it heppening with windows.
<acicula> dante123: may be worth trying a live usb stick with 9.04 and an 10.04 alpha to see if you have the same problem
<acicula> dante123: wont solve it but should give you a better idea wether its a hardware issue or not?
<dante123> Halitech i dont think it is a heat issue as it happens generally when the machine is starting from cold boot
<acicula> dante123: can still be a power/capacitor issue if it eventually works
<acicula> dante123: any hardware upgrades/custom stuff in the pc?
<dante123> acicula i do have a new graphics card in there....nvidia 7300
<ddavids> hello all
<daniskami> gamer: FYI, my Xubuntu Karmic USB drive has less than 700 MB on it
<dante123> come to think of it.....the config file for xorg.conf might still have the settings of when it had an nvidia 6200 in it....hmmm
<dante123> when I say new....like a month ago
<Wackler> How to delete a file from terminal
<lalalol> back, Halitech, whats the correct packagename then?
<Stargaze> one month in computer context = middle aged
<chili555> dante123, does the installation of the video card correspond to the start of the cold boot issue?
<Halitech> lalalol, according to Stargaze it's chromium-browser
<Stargaze> idd, i'm using chromium-browser myself
<lalalol> idd = indeed?
<Stargaze> idd lalalol :)
<lalalol> haha :P
<Bisu[Shield]>  i have a problem, when I run gpg -o /tmp/test.gpg --encrypt -r "R5C7E8B1" /tmp/test.csv on the command line it runs fine creating a .gpg file, when I try to do it via php exec() i get the error: gpg: R5C7E8B1: skipped: public key not found  gpg: /tmp/test.csv: encryption failed: public key not found . why is that?
<lalalol> alright, gonna install then
<ddavids> pls i have this challenge...i have two ISPs and they are both connected to my desktop thru a dual ethernet adapter, the chalenge is how to choose which of the ISP i want to connect to without removing the cable...when i disable and enable its just auto eth0 - tht means it arbitrarily chooses the which ISP to activate...
<dante123> chili555 the cold boot issue was a frequent thing from the beginning....but turns out one memory module was bad....so I think that issue has gone away now.  This issue happens either just as ubuntu is booting up or just as soon as you get to desktop
<dante123> trying boot from livecd right now...acicula and chili555
 * tittu slaps abhi_nav around a bit with a large trout
<chili555> Wackler, rm <some_file>     be very careful!!!
<lalalol> awesome its installed
<Wackler> chili555 thx
<ddavids> pls i have this challenge...i have two ISPs and they are both connected to my desktop thru a dual ethernet adapter, the chalenge is how to choose which of the ISP i want to connect to without removing the cable...when i disable and enable its just auto eth0 - tht means it arbitrarily chooses the which ISP to activate...
<nucc1> is there a commandline log file viewer?
<Halitech> nucc1, cat /path/to/log/file
<Stargaze> nucc1, try cat blabla.log|less
<nucc1> ok
<Halitech> nucc1, I think if you want a running view, try tail /path/to/logfile
<Pici> Stargaze: you can just do less filename
<Pici> Halitech: you'll need tail -f for that.
<Stargaze> Pici, tnx 4 the tip :)
<chili555> ddavids, Network Manager arbitrarily decides?
<dante123> acicula and chili555, boot processing seems to be taking a long time...from livecd
<Halitech> Pici, ok, wasn't completely sure and figured someone would correct me if I was wrong :)
<nucc1> Halitech, the postfix log files will be in /var/log/mail.log ?
<Halitech> nucc1, not totally sure
<Pici> nucc1: yes.
<ddavids> <chili555: yes pls
<dante123> acicular and chili555. seems hung.......cd light flashing but nothing happening.....white ubuntu logo on black on screen
<nucc1> Pici, yea, just saw that. how do i make it not set "from = www-data@localhost" ?
<ddavids> chili555: it most usually connects to the one tht has something like 192.168....
<Pici> nucc1: 'it'?
<nucc1> Pici, postfix :) or PHP one of the two :)
<ddavids> chili555: even when the network is down on that one...
<chili555> ddavids, if you could stand to get rid of NM, you could do sudo ifconfig eth0 ip_address_desired  up
<dante123> acicula and chili555, i would say we have lockup on boot from livecd....so that makes it look hardware related right?
<leftStanding> hi, i noticed a difference with the linksys WUSB54G adapter between 9.04 and 9.10. In 9.04 WPA works wonderfully and in 9.10 everything but WPA works. Where should I file a bug reprot?
<rocket16> theadmin: Are you a developer of Ubuntu?
<chili555> dante123, IMO, yes
<ddavids> chili555: wow, any measurable cons to that?
<lalalol> aww chromium doesnt fully pass the acid3
<sysc> \join #ubuntu-br
<ddavids> chili555: cant i still do tht with NM doing its own thingy?
<Pici> nucc1: I think you'll need to define that within php.  I see a mail directive within php.ini, but I'm not sure if that has any effect.
<ddavids> chili555: if i get rid of NM, is it retreiable?
<chili555> ddavids, not any way I know of. you might be able to do so with 2 nic cards
<Stargaze> lalalol, what's acid3?
<dante123> chili555 trying once more to boot from livecd.  From cold boot.....get to just before desktop freezes.  Boot#2 from livecd freezes.  Boot#3 in progress
<chili555> ddavids, yes, from the install cd
<lalalol> Stargaze, a webstandard test
<nucc1> Pici, the from field shows correctly in the received email, but postfix still connects to the receiving mail server identifying itself as "www-data@localhost"
<ddavids> chili555: how do i retrieve it from the install cd?
<chili555> ddavids, when you click the NM icon, do you see any choices available?
<olskolirc> how do I make this loop three times sleep 7s && cvlc /usr/share/sounds/ekiga/busytone.wav
<chili555> ddavids, add the cd as a software source and sudo ap-get install network-manager
<chili555> ddavids, *apt
<chili555> ddavids, but if you can connect manually, you can get it from the repos in Synaptic, et al
<inertial> quit
<mostafa> hey all
<mostafa> i got a problem with using tahoma font inside firefox
<chili555> ddavids, you can get some good ideas in 'man interfaces' in a terminal
<ddavids> chili555: i only see Auto eth0...then VPN
<ddavids> chili555: then when i try to connect, it just chooses ANY of the two connections...
<ddavids> chili555: i am just thinking i shld be able to choose WHICH one i want to use at a particular time and also change seamlessly without touching the cables...
<chili555> ddavids, i am sure _you_ can and I doubt NM can
<mostafa> Any body can help with font problem here?
<psychuil> what's the terminal hotkey?
<psychuil> Or if anyone has a nice basic hotkey guide, i'd love a link.
<Pici> psychuil: System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts?
<halvor> hello
<Madwill> i need help, i need to run 2 instance of apache tomcat, one for RED5 and one for JODCONVERTER when i start the other which is on another port the first one stop working...
<ddavids> pls i have this challenge...i have two ISPs and they are both connected to my desktop thru a dual ethernet adapter, the chalenge is how to choose which of the ISP i want to connect to without removing the cable...when i disable and enable its just auto eth0 - tht means it arbitrarily chooses the which ISP to activate...
<Madwill> it works on windows but i can't make it work on ubuntu
<Madwill> my guess is ther is something wrong with the way i think in linux but i can't make jodConverter works from the red5 tomcat installation
<root> hello
<acicula> ddavids: you can set a mapping which card becomes eth0 and eth1. but doesnt nm-applet just route traffic through one interface?
<ddavids> acicula: i think that is what id like but i need some assistance...
<chili555> ddavids, would you like to PM me?
<acicula> Madwill: are you sure there are no shared files between the instances?
<acicula> Madwill: also cant you run multiple containers within one tomcat isntance?
<acicula> Madwill: shared as in runtime files ,etc
<nicoX> hey hey
<nicoX> hey
<bo-> ~~~~~~
<nicoX> tzzzzz
<wftl> Stupid question time . . . should GNOME be written entirely in caps for print (as in 'official legal print', or is just Gnome okay?
<overclucker> gNomE is still gnome, me thinks
<Barn1> personally i like Gnome
<James_T_Kirk> Hi everyone.
<erUSUL> wftl: once apon a time they were acronym not anymore so Gnome is ok i guess
<nicoX> Hey -.-
<James_T_Kirk> I am showing a new Ubuntu user the ropes. Be KIND to him when he comes on later.
<James_T_Kirk> This is the BEST Ubuntu support channel, without it I would have been completely LOST!
<Barn1> anyone else bored @work?
<nicoX> yes
<rsk> Barn1 code compiling?
<overclucker> no kill unbeliever?
<acicula> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Barn1> no just bored
<James_T_Kirk> Barn1: Bored? You're kidding, right?
<James_T_Kirk> acicula: LOL
<wftl> erUSUL: Yeah, sort of like KDE was an acronym. I was just curious as to the legal, aka corporate, reprensentation of the trademark.
<nicoX> Gamer :D
<nicoX> Kann einer deutsch ''
<James_T_Kirk> erUSUL: Yea, what DOES KDE stand for?
<erUSUL> wftl: well gnoe.org uses GNOME all over the place
<acicula> !de | nicoX
<ubottu> nicoX: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Barn1> anyone know if Autocad 2010 runs under wine?
<nicoX> Leute ''
<Pici> !appdb | check the appdb Barn1
<ubottu> check the appdb Barn1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<overclucker> you could read the license, i'm sure they refer to it in it's decided case there
<James_T_Kirk> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<LogicalDash> I am trying to print a day of my calendar in Evolution. When I hit Print or Print Preview, Evolution crashes. How do I fix this?
<erUSUL> James_T_Kirk: K desktop evoirment :) GNOME GNU Network Object Model Envoirment ....
<erUSUL> wftl: http://foundation.gnome.org/licensing/index.html
<jcrawford> crap guys i just accidentally removed the portion of my Panel which shows app icons for apps that are running, what is this applet called?
<Barn1> i did but would like real world exp from someone
<acicula> Barn1: those are posted there
<acicula> jcrawford: window list?
<LogicalDash> jcrawford: possibly the Notification Area or the Window List
<James_T_Kirk> erUSUL: And what IS Kubuntu if I may ask?
<jcrawford> ah yea Notification Area
<Stargaze> jcrawford, try notification area
<erUSUL> !kubuntu > James_T_Kirk
<ubottu> James_T_Kirk, please see my private message
<LogicalDash> James_T_Kirk: Ubuntu + KDE = Kubuntu
<overclucker> there are a coule different optioins that implement window list
<jcrawford> also another question about these panels...  In most Ubuntu setups the username is shown in the right side of the panel so that you may logout etc.  Mine does not have that displayed and I do not recall the applet name but i did not see it listed as an option to add Friday when I was looking at a co-workers setup
<jcrawford> how can i get this applet?  I have to go to System -> Shutdown to reboot, lock screen etc.
<James_T_Kirk> Thanks erUSUL and LogicalDash
<boourns> anyone know a mail client i could use for an exchange 5.5 server?  evolution doesnt support that version
<acicula> Barn1: thunderbird maybe?
<jcrawford> boourns, i think you are out of luck
<acicula> err boubbin see above
<jcrawford> Thunderbird does not work, I have tried it
<sunmao> hi all
<botto__> hello people
<acicula> oh well, worth a shot
<jcrawford> We all have to use IMAP here when running Linux because there are no good "workarounds/implementations" to use on Linux for Exchange >= 5.5
<sunmao> I tried to update an ubuntu jaunty on a sheevaplug (arm processor) and i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395644/ now I cant login as root
<acicula> dont think there are any major mail clients that would be having support for exchange
<botto__> can anyone tell me if the mythbuntu live cd has a JACK server in it?
<LogicalDash> jcrawford: right-click the panel. Choose Add Applet.
<acicula> any other i mena
<boourns> geez.  maybe i should settle for webmail with a greasemonkey script to show the inbox count in title and keep me logged in
<boourns> although getting that to work right has been a challenge in itself :/
<jcrawford> LogicalDash, right I can do that, but I don't recall the applet name and I know it was not listed in my list on Friday.  I would need to know where to get that applet
<jcrawford> boourns, yea it's either that for us, or IMAP :( blows because there is no calendar integrate when running linux :(
<erUSUL> jcrawford: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/evolution-brutus
<sunmao> anyone can help?
<jcrawford> erUSUL, yea you have to run another server that communicates with Exchange
<jcrawford> not an option for most people in corp environments
<boourns> wish i could just add an exchange account to gmail ;)
<hoonches> do i install the amd64 alternate installer if i'm going to put it on a machine with an intel i7 processor?
<erUSUL> hoonches: yes
<erUSUL> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<hoonches> intel i7 is the same as amd64 with regard to the installation?
<sunmao> I tried to update an ubuntu jaunty on a sheevaplug (arm processor) and i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395644/ now I cant login as root
<erUSUL> hoonches: yes; emt64 is the name intel uses for amd64 compatibility.
<arcanus> How do I change the global time format in ubuntu/gnome from h:mm PM/AM to HH:mm?
<ranjan> I am having an proble on hp mini with skype .. when i try to make any call wile keeping my microphone volume amplified .. it suddenly / gradualy the amplification comes down to zero .. how to fix this does any body have any idea for this .. any help would be of great help  thank's in advance
<erUSUL> arcanus: rightclick on the clock choose preferences
<overclucker> to you mean to have 24 hour clock, or 12 hour without am/pm?
<ChosenOne> where would I get a working xorg.conf for my machine (running karmic)...if I had one, I could just adjust the settings I need
<ChosenOne> instead of creating it from scratch
<mhall119|work> ChosenOne: you shouldn't need to mess with xorg.conf these days
<arcanus> Yes, sorry. That doesn't cause it to be changed globally though. Thunderbird and Skype still uses AM/PM notation for the time
<mhall119|work> the X server will auto-configure itself on load
<ChosenOne> yeah, but I want to play 'round with my synaptics touchpad settings, mhall119|work
<ChosenOne> just for fun
<acicula> sunmao: can you pastebin the output from ldd bash
<boourns> jcrawford, thanks for mentioning IMAP, just for the hell of it i tried imap.myworkserver.com and it worked
<ChosenOne> mhall119|work: turns out rather complicated, to change 1 or 2 values, when you gotta get a complete xorg.conf :<
<mhall119|work> ChosenOne: you should be able to just add the synaptic settings the default xorg.conf
<ChosenOne> okay
<ChosenOne> only the inputdevice-section then?
<mhall119|work> yeah
<ChosenOne> or also module (for loading synaptics) and serverlayout (for sendcoreevents)?
<mhall119|work> everything else will be autoconfigured
<ChosenOne> ok
<mhall119|work> I think the way it works no, X will auto-configure itself, then overlay any additional stuff from xorg.conf
<mhall119|work> s/no/now/
<ChosenOne> ah, that sounds great
<ibuclaw> mhall119|work, that's pretty much how it always worked.
<hoonches> is there an application I can use to set a cap on a machines bandwidth usage and change the cap at any time? preferably with a GUI?
<ibuclaw> mhall119|work, just that Xorg has come to a point where it is reliable enough without.
<mhall119|work> ibuclaw: okay, well the auto-configure part has gotten much better then
<James_T_Kirk> Am out ppl. Thanks for your input.
<James_T_Kirk> Bye.
<hoonches> is there an application you can use to set a cap on a machines bandwidth usage and change the cap at any time? preferably with a GUI (though not an absolute requirement)
<ChosenOne> hoonches: limit kb/s or bandwidth-quota?
<hoonches> kb/s
<an0nmat1r> whats a good video chatting tol ?
<ChosenOne> http://www.google.com/search?q=limit+kbps+ubuntu&hl=en :D
<hoonches> ChosenOne: dont you normally use lmgtfy if you want to troll?
<erUSUL> hoonches: probably if you install a router oriented distribution you get easy bandwith managment via web interface
<erUSUL> hoonches: if you use the machine only for routing that's what i would do...
<hoonches> erUSUL: ok thanks. do you know anything about pfsense?
<ChosenOne> hoonches: usually I just don't troll, but I'll have a look at lmgtfy, thx :P
<acicula> ChosenOne's link pointed to a solution, 4th page down, hows that trolling. Did you search before asking (repeatedly even?)
<jeffsousa> oi
<hoonches> ChosenOne: my apologies then
<erUSUL> hoonches: http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page
<ChosenOne> np, I know that pointing someone too google isnt the best help
<ChosenOne> but the results turned out rather interesting
<anthony_> If I want to down load IE for ubuntu how can I do that
<ChosenOne> oh, mastershaper *does* look nice ;)
<acicula> ChosenOne: just telling someone to google is, providing them with proper keywords is just as good in my book as linking the 1st search result
<arch0njw> an0nmat1r: there is... Skype, Ekiga, and you might be able to get Google Video chat to work.  What's a "good one"?  Well, that all depends on you.  Some folks will point to any one of those and say they are good.
<aperson> can I get recommendation for a twitter client that isn't gwibber?
<ChosenOne> :)
<aperson> get a*
<jcrawford> hey guys i installed Zend Server today and for some reason it added a user named zend.  This is fine because it requires it however I do not want it to show up on my login screen.  I checked the passwd file and it has /sbin/nologin but it shows up, how can i remove it from that?
<ChosenOne> mhall119|work: turned out, the synaptic setting I was gonna play with is already in the configuration menu...wow. thx anyway for your help on the xorg.conf ;>
<acicula> jcrawford: administration has an option to configure gdm and hide users
<Faithful> what is latest stable?
<arch0njw> ChosenOne: acicula:  sometimes it is all about knowing the search critieria.  I have been amazed at times in the -professional world- how many people don't form good searches.
<ChosenOne> :)
<pk__> my ip address 10.8.61.171 device eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 10.8.61.11.......can someone give me an ifconfig command to do this??
<arch0njw> Faithful: 9.10 is the latest stable.
<ChosenOne> Faithful: ubuntu 9.10 "karmic koala"
<arch0njw> !lucid | Faithful
<ubottu> Faithful: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<arch0njw> !karmic | Faithful
<ubottu> Faithful: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<jcrawford> acicula, which administration?
<decoder> is there a way to temporaly disable pulseaudio?
<ChosenOne> pk__: "ifconfig eth0 1.8.61.171 netmask 255.255.255.0 && route add default 10.8.61.11"
<erUSUL> pk__: writte it on /etc/network/interfaces
<acicula> jcrawford: im looking sec
<jcrawford> ok ty
<decoder> I'd like to disable pulseaudio before I start a certain app...
<pk__> writing this command in /etc/network/interface?
<ChosenOne> pk__: my command is lacking a "gw" before the gateways-IP
<erUSUL> pk__: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ChosenOne> pk__: if you just want to set up temporarily, use my command. instead you will need a slightly different syntax in the interfaces-file
<anthony_> I am lost I down loaded winehq and it let me put microsoft word on here but now I cannot use it because I need a code
<iceroot> anthony_: then buy ms office or use openoffice
<Pici> anthony_: 'need a code' ?
<iceroot> anthony_: no, just use openoffice and forget about ms office
<rautamiekka> That's my man, iceroot :D
<anthony_> okay
<ChosenOne> bye folks
<iceroot> anthony_: you can work with word-files on openoffice, there is no reason for using ms-office anymore
<rautamiekka> There never was
<acicula> jcrawford: hmm cant seem to find it, used to be an option in either of the two main administration menus to select which users show, did find this though http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/12/23/remove-the-user-list-from-ubuntu-9-10-gdm-login-screen/
<anthony_> okay thanks
<MaT-dg> anyone able to videocall with empathy on MSN and XMPP (gtalk)? I was able to until  2-3 weeks ago, then it stopped working.
<trism> jcrawford: users with uids greater than 1000 will show up on gdm, less will not, so make the zend user have a lower uid
<acicula> jcrawford: oh wait http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321845, its based on uid so in users and groups
<anthony_> no
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ae86-drifter>  how to set my sendmail daemon/wrapper to proxy off another machine
<acicula> ae86-drifter: use a proxy proxy or just as a satelite mail system?
<rautamiekka> Now to my problem: I took harddrive image of my EeePC 900 so that I could safely install Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Netbook to it. After changing the netbook view to regular view and installing like 250 updates and rebooting, alot is messed up now. The GNOME Panels don't show up and trying to get the quicklaunch thingy (the Run window in Window$) to show up. I made a launcher on the desktop to start Terminal to execute "gnome-panel". The Pa
<ae86-drifter> acicula, i want to configure my default sendmail to use SMTP server mail.foo.bar.com
<DJones> rautamiekka: Your message has just been cut short at "The pa" You probably need to add that extra bit on a new line
<rautamiekka> Oh damn. Ty for telling me DJones
<DJones> rautamiekka: no probs
<rautamiekka> I say the whole thing again in two lines
<cwillu_at_work> Is there a place to dump a script so it'll be run a single time on the next reboot?  I could have sworn there was a /etc/something.d/ folder that did that
<rautamiekka> Now to my problem: I took harddrive image of my EeePC 900 so that I could safely install Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Netbook to it. After changing the netbook view to regular view and installing like 250 updates and rebooting, alot is messed up now. The GNOME Panels don't show up and trying to get the quicklaunch thingy (the Run window in Window$) to show up.
<rautamiekka> I made a launcher on the desktop to start Terminal to execute "gnome-panel". The Panels do show up but the menus and shortcuts are missing. Executing the command also outputs errors are debug info. This ain't normal.
<rautamiekka> There
<llutz> cwillu_at_work: /etc/rc.local or crontab (@reboot)
<acicula> rautamiekka: yeah thats a sattelite setup. are you sure you are using sendmail and not postfix(the default)?
<jose_hernandez98> hi!
<rautamiekka> errors and debug info*
<cwillu_at_work> llutz, rc.local isn't a run one-time thing though
<jose_hernandez98>   
<jose_hernandez98>  
<jose_hernandez98>  
<FloodBot3> jose_hernandez98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> err ae86-drifter yeah thats a sattelite setup. are you sure you are using sendmail and not postfix(the default)?
<cwillu_at_work> llutz, and cron @reboot doesn't sound like one either
<rautamiekka> acicula: How do I verify that ?
<llutz> cwillu_at_work: a "single run", ok my bad
<overclucker> there is an initscript for pulseaudio in /etc/init.d/
<acicula> rautamiekka: sorry that wasnt meant for you but for ae86-drifter
<Uauau> hola
<rautamiekka> acicula: Heh, okey.
<llutz> cwillu_at_work: i read" single run every reboot"
<null815> hi all. can someone help me with netatalk? (hide home folder in mac finder) ... netatalk 2.0.5 on debian
<Pici> null815: If you're running debian you should be asking in #debian
<acicula> null815: this is ubuntu support, try over in #debian?
<null815> thx
<ae86-drifter> acicula, yeah, well whatever is used by default for php's sendmail function.. i need to configure that to my SMTP server mail.xxxxx.com
<Madwill> acicula RED5 has his own tomcat edition that does not run JODCONVERTER
<cwillu_at_work> llutz, does policy-rc.d ring a bell?
<Madwill> sorry for the delay a boss came in started blabering for an hour or so
<rautamiekka> I repeat my problem: I took harddrive image of my EeePC 900 so that I could safely install Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Netbook to it. After changing the netbook view to regular view and installing like 250 updates and rebooting, alot is messed up now. The GNOME Panels don't show up and trying to get the quicklaunch thingy (the Run window in Window$) to show up.
<rautamiekka> I made a launcher on the desktop to start Terminal to execute "gnome-panel". The Panels do show up but the menus and shortcuts are missing. Executing the command also outputs errors are debug info. This ain't normal.
<rautamiekka> errors and debug info*
<nicoX> bobs
<acicula> ae86-drifter: i would guess that it uses procmail wich comes with a sendmail prog
<msenoz> hi all
<msenoz> anyone got working awus036nh (rt3070) wireless with ubuntu with injection support?
<msenoz> i have read and tried couple of tutorials but didn't work
<ae86-drifter> msenoz, let me guess, your cracking a wireless network>
<ManiDhillon> aircrack. :)
<acicula> ae86-drifter: er postfix i mean, procmail is something else
<msenoz> good guess :)
<chili555> msenoz, just a security check, i'm sure
<ManiDhillon> aidrodump tutorials. May be they have listed it.
<ae86-drifter> acicula, yeah.. well i have read the documentation and i find it a little confusing
<msenoz> auditing my wireless network
<llutz> ae86-drifter: if you're looking for a simple smtp-forwarder, use ssmtp
<acicula> ae86-drifter: well sendmail is not for the faint of heart, postfix is a fair bit easier to understand
<ae86-drifter> all i should need is SMTP address, port and password right? all i want to do is configure it so i can use php to send mail...
<llutz> cwillu_at_work: silence, never heard/used
<FriedrichMan> hey, I am a newbie
<cwillu_at_work> llutz, darn my fallible memory :p
<acicula> ae86-drifter: well llutz suggestion of ssmtp seems what you want
<llutz> ae86-drifter: you want ssmtp
<orb01> the package subdownloader won't let me connect to their server, can anyone check if they have that problem too?
<hoonches> where are the md5sums for the alternate install cd?
<acicula> ae86-drifter: make sure you install some controls though, wouldnt want your comp to get blacklisted for spamming first day you make the mail form available
<airtonix> msenoz, first thing you need to do is check that your chipset is supported by a driver that supports promiscious mode.
<FriedrichMan> does anybody has any idea whether I can script something to display a dialog box on the gnome ?
<airtonix> !info zenity
<acicula> !hacking
<cwillu_at_work> FriedrichMan, zenity
<ManiDhillon> Why don't you just install it and check it.
<psychuil> Can i change my username? coz i'm sick of being called ubuntu
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 277 kB, installed size 5648 kB
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<ae86-drifter> acicula, yeah, thats all  covered thx
<ManiDhillon> It may work, after all they can't list all supported wi-fi cards there.
<hoonches> where are the md5sums for the alternate install cd? does anybody know?
<acicula> hoonches: ussually in the same directories as the isos' ?
<hoonches> nope
<jhon> ola
<FriedrichMan> cwillu_at_work> thanks a lot, I will check it later
<Akkernight> If I go on the LiveCD and make some free space with a partition manager, and then try to install WinXP onto that space, won't GRUB2 and the Windows boot loader conflict?
<jhon> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cwillu_at_work> Akkernight, yes, although you can re-install grub easily enough from the livecd after
<ae86-drifter> i just want to configure "sendmail" to my SMTP server... shouldnt be so hard should it?..
<jhon> ello
<Akkernight> cwillu_at_work, and that make it impossible to boot WinXP?
<overclucker> FriedrichMan: zenity --info  --text=""
<jhon> qe pasaaaaaaaaa
<cwillu_at_work> Akkernight, no, grub can boot xp just fine
<jhon> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<acicula> hoonches: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/MD5SUMS
<jhon> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ikonia> jhon: please don't do that
<cwillu_at_work> ae86-drifter, php has config options to set which smtp server its sendmail function uses
<cwillu_at_work> er, I think
<nucc1> ikonia, wasn't that a bit too hasty?
<overclucker> ikonia: Flexing?
<nucc1> ah oh well, i wasn't lookin at the history :p
<ikonia> nucc1: I can continue to let him flood the channel if you want
<msenoz> airtonix:in fact some tutorials confirms the promiscous mode for my chipset but i couldn't manage it by following the tutorials
<ae86-drifter> cwillu, yeah.. its using postfix
<overclucker> haha
<ae86-drifter> cwillu_at_work, , yeah.. its using postfix
<nucc1> who knows where gpodder stores its config files?
<airtonix> msenoz, yes your card may be able to do it but are you using the right driver to allow it
<overclucker> strace gpodder ?
<airtonix> nucc1, 1) man program 2) look for 'files' section
<nucc1> airtonix, no such section.
<llutz> ae86-drifter: http://www.bergek.com/2009/02/22/configure-postfix-to-use-smart-host/
<airtonix> nucc1, next step then is to : locate gpodder | grep /home
<jcrawford> thank you acicula i am looking now
<nucc1> airtonix, that doesn't work
<msenoz> airtonix:i will continue trying different drivers, i just wanted ask if anybody has any experience with this adapter
<msenoz> thanks anyway for your interest
<acicula> nucc1: overclucker people using similar language have been flooding the channel like that for days now, glad to see some bankicking going on tbh
<cwillu_at_work> ae86-drifter, sorry, work calls :p
<Grey_Loki> Hi, exiting a full-screen application (in this case, games such as Urban Terror or OpenArena) causes X to freeze - no mouse or keyboard input, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work, and I can only fix it by switching to another...hurm, terminal I guess, using ctrl+alt+F1, and then running killall -9 Xorg as root. Where can I see logs to see what's going wrong, or start debugging this?
<airtonix> nucc1, then you can use dpkg to shwo the files : dpkg --status gpodder
<overclucker> acicula: hheellpp mmee mmyy kkeeyyss aarree ssttiicckkyy??
<airtonix> nucc1, assuming the package is just called 'gpodder'
<acicula> overclucker: consider using tissues?
<sipior> heh heh
<overclucker> acicula: haha
<tommis> greyö they`ve disapled the ctrl+alt+backspace but you can redisable it from keyboarshortucts
<tommis> Grey_Loki,
<Stargaze> Grey_Loki, try ctrl-prtsc-k
<Grey_Loki> tommis: ah, alright, that's somethign then - any thoughts on why X might freeze when closing a full-screen app?
<flohack> Hi! I'm trying to get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization working on Karmic. Has someone seen a working setup?
<tommis> Grey_Loki, that i cannot help
<tommis> maybe a bad driver or something
<Grey_Loki> Using the ATi one from teh software center
<airtonix> flohack, you need to install guestadditions on the guest client
<yehia> any body can help me with my menu please - i lose my menu and i dont know how to restore it back
<rachid> hi
<flohack> airtonix: I installed seamlessrdp, anything else?
<airtonix> yehia, which menu ?
<gabriel_> il le trouve
<airtonix> flohack, why did you isntall that ?
<rachid> how can I install noip
<yehia> the menu on the desktop which i can find the applications , network, and so on  airtonix
<flohack> airtonix: the page on the ubuntu wiki recommends it (I'm using KVM)
<airtonix> yehia, have you tried right clicking the panel and adding it again ?
<airtonix> flohack, do you have to use KVM ?
<yehia> airtonix . yes i have tried all this
<flohack> airtonix: Well, I'd rather stick with it, as I have a few other VMs already setup
<ae86-drifter> llutz, thats pretty much what i want, but i don't understand where i would configure the username and password
<airtonix> yehia, have you tried killing gnome-panel and restarting it (by default killing it should trigger an auto-restart of the panel)
<abhi_nav> anyone here from Kanpur? need personal help installing ubuntu. Please?
<psychuil> Can i change my username wihtout opening a new user?
<airtonix> flohack, fair enough.
<acicula> airtonix: there are specific language channels, what language do you need?
<mhall119|work> psychuil: should be able to
<acicula> err airtonix nvm
<yehia> my menu now has only the following :    xterm  Reload Config  Restart  Exit
<acicula> abhi_nav: there are specific language channels, what language do you need?
<yehia> thats all airtonix
<jcrawford> acicula, thank you that link helped me :)
<acicula> jcrawford: awesome
<dimitrij> ...
<mhall119|work> psychuil: usermod is the command you want
<flohack> Ok, I'll rephrase my question: I'm trying to get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization working on Karmic with KVM. Has someone seen a working setup?
<airtonix> yehia, ?reload config? this doesnt look like gnome.... are you using gnome ?
<yehia> and when i press any of the things in my menu - it doesnt work even airtonix
<abhi_nav> acicula: not language. Its one city of state Utter Pradesh of India
<NoReflex> hello! I have a problem with PostgreSQL-8.4 on Karmic 64 bit. After some struggling I managed to get it to start on Karmic with configuration options and a custom data dir. My problem is that even though there are links in /etc/rcX.d it won't autostart. Is there a log I could check? The daemon starts ok if I do /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
<yehia> on
<psychuil> mhall119|work, would it change all the things that are linked to me? Like my home folder and such?
<yehia> oh sorry sorry sorry
<yehia> iam in the wrong room
<yehia> iam on fluxbox
 * airtonix laughs
<mhall119|work> psychuil: it won't change the home directory, just the login name
 * abhi_nav laughs too
<yehia> iam sorry airtonix
<airtonix> yehia, i should of asked that question first
<mhall119|work> and all permissions are based on the user id, not login name, so those wouldn't need to be changed
<acicula> abhi_nav: yeah i guessed, probably is a local support channel for india , not sure what or which languages that entails though
<acicula> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<yehia> yeah - iam sorry again airtonix
<abhi_nav> acicula: hmm
<psychuil> usermod <new user name>?
<mhall119|work> usermod --login <new user name>
<mhall119|work> man usermod for more
<sipior> psychuil: if the login you're changing has admin access via sudo, also consider opening a root terminal via "sudo -i", and keeping it open until you've verified that the new user can successfully use sudo.
<FriedrichMan> are there any good anime channels?
<abhi_nav> what is anime?
<Pici> FriedrichMan: /msg alis help list
<adimit> Hello guys, how would I go about completely removing pulseaudio from lucid, alpha 3? I read that disabling it in the Startup Applications *should* be enough, but the process is still around...
<gabriel_> server irc.epiknet.org
<sloopy> adimit, try #ubuntu+1
<adimit> ... ok
<eagles05138785> hey guys
<eagles05138785> im having some issues getting x working on ubuntu server. when i try to start x i keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/YeRT8v2h anyone have any idea what im doing wrong. i have to forwarded using xming to allow x to be loaded but it gives me the error that i linked before and no desktop loads
<n-iCe> for a Intel Xeon 2.80ghz 1.5gb's ram should I download 64 or 32 bits?
<ikonia> eagles05138785: does that file exist ?
<eagles05138785> yes it does
<eagles05138785> already tried deleting it and starting x still the same issue
<eagles05138785> im trying to add the user to the X group which doesnt even exist
<acicula> n-iCe: does the proc support 64bit is where you'd start
<n-iCe> acicula: how can I know
<ikonia> eagles05138785: why are you trying to add a user to a group that doesn't exist
<eagles05138785> n-iCe: do you have the model of the processor. i can find that out quickly for ya if you do
<acicula> n-iCe: there are many types of xeon, but the number governs its feature set, just type ark xeon and the number into google to find the spec page published by intel
<ikonia> eagles05138785: the problem is xauth (binary file) can't get a lock on your personal authority file - I'm guessing you're trying to do this as the wrong user
<eagles05138785> ikonia: i doing this as the user that i setup the os with
<eagles05138785> im*
<enav> hello
<ikonia> eagles05138785: show me the output of "id" please ?
<enav> i want to try ubuntu 10
<enav> kwhere i can get ubuntu 10
<eagles05138785> ikonia: id of the user
<ikonia> eagles05138785: please show me the output of "id"
<ikonia> enav: check the topic in #ubuntu+1
<enav> ikonia what that means?
<ikonia> enav: join the channel #ubuntu+1 and type "/topic"
<eagles05138785> think i found my problem hold on a sec
<MrUnagi> what permissions is / suppose to be set to
<MrUnagi> 777?
<enav> thanks
<gabriel_> server irc.epiknet.org
<Pici> MrUnagi: root:root 755.
<MrUnagi> so chmod / 755?
<n-iCe> eagles05138785: ok found one, what about this one? Intel® Centrino® Duo Mobile Technology
<shiley> hello all, I want to install Ubuntu desktop on 10 machines simultaneously. How can I acheive this ?
<MrUnagi> or do i need to specify
<Kingsy102> is there a copy of photoshop for linux users?
<n-iCe> Intel® Core(TM) 2 Duo processor T5250
<n-iCe> 2 MB L2 Cache | 1.5 GHz | 667 MHz FSB
<n-iCe> Kingsy102: gimp
<FloodBot3> n-iCe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> MrUnagi: Yes.. but why do you need to do that?
<Kingsy102> i.e not GIMP.. I mean adobe
<Crimius> Kingsy: nope.  use a VM with windows
<Pici> Kingsy102: No. Some versios of PS can run in Wine though.
<eagles05138785> n-iCe: what is the model number of the processor you are after, also alot of modern day processors can run 32 bit or 64 bit.
<MrUnagi> i dunno im at my final attempts to get os x to boot.......all of a sudden it doesnt want to
<n-iCe> eagles05138785: how do I get that
<Pici> MrUnagi: Well. I don't know anything about OSX.  Perhaps you should ask in their channel.
<eagles05138785> n-iCe: for instance a core to duo model number is E7400 for example. are you trying to find out what is in your machine
<psychuil> how do i install the firefox 3.6 i've downloaded? got a .tar.bz2 file which i donno what to do with
<n-iCe> eagles05138785: this is my laptop: http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/OasisSR/1014889R/1014889Rsp2.shtml
<MrUnagi> Pici: i did..........no one wanted to answer
<xangua> psychuil: for installing the latest stable fx in ubuntu use either 'firefox-stable PPA' or 'Ubuntuzilla' repositories
<MrUnagi> but with this issue......../ should have the same permissions in either os
<shiley> can I ibnstall on many PCs with NFS?
<Pici> MrUnagi: I have no way of knowing that.
<MrUnagi> why would it be any different
<eagles05138785> n-iCe: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo processor T5250<------ t5250 is the model
<n-iCe> eagles05138785: I told you above
<eagles05138785> n-iCe: http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA9S and to answer your question it is 64bit
<Schokoho1ic> One quick question: Is there a way to make gnome-terminal show bells in the task bar -- or elsewhere? My computer doesn't have a soundcard so I won't notice the bell -- for example when someone highlights me on IRC -- while the terminal is in the background.
<Pici> MrUnagi: Because its a different operating system?
<n-iCe> 09:42 < n-iCe> Intel® Core(TM) 2 Duo processor T5250
<eagles05138785> apologies n-iCe didnt see that
<n-iCe> :p
<n-iCe> thanks
<MrUnagi> both derivatives of the same os base...
<psychuil> xangua, how do i use those repasatories?
<blakkheim> repasatories lol
<Nollog> Schokoho1ic: Can you program? That would be pretty easy to do.
<eagles05138785> ikonia: im not understanding what id do you want
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm using apt-mirror to create a local repository on an internal server at my office network. It's become a consensus that we no longer need to have a local mirror of the 8.04 LTS in the office, but I can't figure out how to remove all the old hardy packages. Does anybody know of a good way to purge all hardy packages from my server?
<psychuil> blakkheim, english is not my main language, and it's not nice to mock people.
<_UsUrPeR_> We've also got a local repo of both 9.10 and 10.04 Alpha, so just deleting the repository directory would require a re-download of ~80 gigs
<Schokoho1ic> Nollog: Yes, actually I study Computer Science. So there is no option to do that by default?
<ikonia> eagles05138785: I'd like you to show me the output of the command "id" please
<eagles05138785> ikonia: uid=1000(jonathan) gid=1000(jonathan) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),110(sambashare),111(admin),1000(jonathan)
<n-iCe> Have you heard of RAID being a problem during installs?
<maeki> n-ice yes
<ikonia> eagles05138785: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51971
<Nollog> Schokoho1ic: Don't know, but you can do it yourself by looking up the bel character.
<maeki> n-ice i had to uninstall the dmraid package in order to get install to work
<loudgefly> help
<Nollog> if bel, do boom.
<shiley> which clear text file has the network configs for the ETH0 in ubuntu server?
<Schokoho1ic> Nollog: That's in fact my least favourite option... thought there was some easy way that I just didn't see. Thanks anyways. :)
<Nollog> Schokoho1ic: There probably is, I don't linux much.
<arzonista> guys how can i become a hacker?
<ikonia> arzonista: read the internet and don't ask in here
<psychuil> no firefox 3.6 for ubuntu?
<om26er> psychuil, you mean karmic
<artrins> i use kopete...and since about 1 week the server cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com not work...is some modification ?
<daniskami> arzonista: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<ghassen> hi there i just deleted important files how can i restore them?
<xangua> artrins: in pidgin the server it uses por yahoo is scsa.msg.yahoo.com
<arzonista> thnk u
<sploopidy> Hi all. Is ubuntu 10.04 going to be LTS?
<Slart> sploopidy: yes
<xangua> sploopidy: yes
<sploopidy> excellent! cool
<Pici> sploopidy: Yes, further questions about 10.04 in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<ghassen> help:    hi there i just deleted important files how can i restore them?
<sploopidy> Will we have the option again to change alert sounds unlike in karmic?
<Slart> !recover | ghassen
<ubottu> ghassen: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<usuario_> KaNiJiTa
<ghassen> thank u man i'll check it
<Slart> sploopidy: ask in #ubuntu+1
<sploopidy> ohhhh. ok, thanks
<sploopidy> (sorry, im a bit new
<shiley> how to install ubuntu desktop on multiple machines at the same time? sorry to repeat the question
<abhi_nav> bit new? you are bot?
<Slart> !automate | shiley
<ubottu> shiley: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<shiley> ubottu , many thanks
<shiley> Slart , ty , oh , lol
<Slart> =)
<shiley> how to config the network in Ubuntu server thru clear text file?
<mhall119|work> /etc/network/interfaces
<shiley> i skipped the network setup on the DVD install, and now i am using ifconfig in rc.local
<shiley> mhall119| work, thanks
<shiley> but cannot find such a file..:(
<psusi> shiley: man interfaces for how to write one, then you can just use ifup/ifdown to activate and deactivate the interface(s) using those parameters
<shiley> psusi, ok , i will try it
<psusi> or set them to auto in the interfaces file
<Slart> shiley: it's really just a simple text file.. man interfaces  will tell you more about it
<shiley> Slart, ok will do
<shiley> i will try and get back (if i fail)
<shiley> thanks all , bbl
<Akkernight> does Brasero burn bootable disks?
<ikonia> yes
<Noble> Anyone know where I can find the new ubuntu theme?
<Noble> The OSX look alike?
<Akkernight> ikonia, is itsomething I have to turn on?
<vivid> you could snipe a package from lucid
<Dr_Willis> Noble:  ive seen it for download at various ubuntu news/blog sites..
<Pici> Noble: I'd be surprised if gnome-look.org didn't already have a copy.
<Dr_Willis> Noble:  personally i think its a rather ugly theme in many ways
<Noble> Do you know what its called?
<Dr_Willis> its called radience
<vivid> light-themes is radiance
<vivid> the package name
<vivid> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> check the site --> http://www.webupd8.org
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/automatic-changing-ambiance-and.html
<Dr_Willis> webupd8 has a ppa with the themes
<vivid> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/light-themes
<zenbamboo> hello
<Dr_Willis> also check out this to get the buttons for the themes how YOU want --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/mwbuttons-complete-gui-for-customizing.html
<ghassen> help: i got nautils crash when i click on the trash????
<abhi_nav> question in rhymes? :D lol
<Dr_Willis> I perfer Hiku error Messages... :)
<anodesni> I try to use my build-in microphone on my laptop, I hear no sound after I stop
<^Willie^> i did install mozilla-mplayer expected the mplayer plugin but get nothing at all where can i find a log file to review where the files are and what is done during that install ?
<anodesni> recording and press play, I don't hear anything anyway
<abhi_nav> anodesni: mic volume set to high
<vivid> ^Willie^, if you open firefox and enter 'about::plugins' into the url bar, firefox will show you what plugins are installed and running
<ania_> stupid question but how can i switch off in gnome xchat info about people coming in and out of  channels???
<diefferson> server irc.ibatepapo.org
<ars1> anyone know how to run HoN as root ?
<vivid> ^Willie^, about:plugins...one :
<abhi_nav> ania_ i need that info too
<anodesni> abhi_nav, is MM muted or 00 in alsamixer?
<matu> hi, after i put the netbookremix.img to my usb stick and launch the filecheck it always says me one file is corrupted in despite the .img has the right md5sum, can anyone explain this to me ?
<^Willie^> vivid: nope i have no mplayer plugin file at my system i did search to manual put it in place in firefox i have no mplayer plugin at all nor on the expected locations
<matu> PLEASE
<abhi_nav> anodesni: mm is muted set it to 100
<^Willie^> vivid: so i wana know what the install did thats why i wana read the logfile
<ania_> all i see is people coming in nd out ---- important text is lost somewhere betwen
 * abhi_nav agree with ania_
<ghassen> help: i got nautils crash when i click on the trash????
<abhi_nav> :D
<vivid> ^Willie^, i dont know much about apt logging, sorry
<anodesni> abhi_nav, where is the volume of the mic?
<^Willie^> vivid: any way to revieuw the apt script somehow ?
<^Willie^> dunno where i can find that
<henriquelm> Hello again!
<henriquelm> My cups 1.4.2 can't find the file "libcupsmime.so.1", how can I tell cups that this file is located at "/usr/lib64/libcupsmime.so.1"?
<abhi_nav> anodesni: you are using gnome? you are in gui? then go to top right corner click on volume there you find mic volume
<matu> can you put the 9.04 .img to your usb stick without having 1 files corrupted as a result of the checkfiles ?
<vivid> eh, you can dissect the binary package manually with file-roller
<anodesni> abhi_nav, ah, thanks
<abhi_nav> anodesni: left click on volume control => prefenreces=> internal mic
<^Willie^> vivid: hmmzz so i have to search for the deb file somehow ?
<anodesni> abhi_nav, it works
<^Willie^> vivid: i do expect an log file with more info then it is installed at this date :S
<abhi_nav> anodesni: solved?
<anodesni> abhi_nav, yes
<abhi_nav> anodesni: :)
<Akkernight> how do I force eject my cd-drive ? the button on my laptop doesn't work and Ubuntu doesn't know the disk is in there
<trism> ^Willie^: the apt log is in /var/log/apt/term.log
<erUSUL> ania_: right click on the channel name
<Bennit> Haai
<matu> can you put the 9.04 netbookremix .img to your usb stick without having 1 files corrupted as a result of the checkfiles ?
<Bennit> the algorithm that determines who comes first in the list of users on gdm start screen
<anyoneofus> how many device which nagios monitoring?
<Bennit> is it "who logs in the most" ?
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: do suto eject it wll work
<Bennit> (is higher up in the list)
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: do sudo eject it wll work
<ikonia> anyoneofus: pardon ?
<^Willie^> trism: that log file only show me when it is installed but not where it did install the files :S
<matu> '^^
<abhi_nav> who is nagios?
<trism> ^Willie^: dpkg -L package_name shows where the files go
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, nope, didn't work
<^Willie^> trism: i wana know where the files are before i start manual compiling my plugin
<Bennit> I think it'd be more accurate if you'd put in there the person that logs in the longest, as he uses the pc the most frequent
<^Willie^> ok thnx
<ania_> erUSUL, thx alot :) thank you
<erUSUL> ania_: no problem
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: make sure you use this command by becoming SUDO user?
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, yes, I typed "sudo eject"
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: then?
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, nothing
<ania_> erUSUL, no its look a lot better
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: you are administrator user?
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, well the password, but then nothing
<erUSUL> ania_: indeed :)
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, I'm not root
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: then only remain is manual method
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, which doesn't work either
<NoReflex> any idea where I could find logs for upstart? postgresql won't autostart and I want to check the logs.
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, unless I break the drive up
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: take one niddle and insert into one small hole which is on your cddrive near somewhere door of cddrive. carefully
<henriquelm> My cups 1.4.2 can't find the file "libcupsmime.so.1", how can I tell cups that this file is located at "/usr/lib64/libcupsmime.so.1"?
<xerox1> hi, i have a question concerning startupmanager: dispite the settings the boot process shows the bootsplash and not the text; i am using 9.10; any one out there with the same issue?
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: it is near the button, which you use to eject the drive
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: CAREFULLY
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: basic question: do you have niddle? haa haa haa :D
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, I don't think I have a long enough needle
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: no it should not be any long its usual day to day used niddle
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: if you dont have niddle then you can use small piece of wire. electric wire or copper wire but be carefull
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, I meant I only have school circle maker needle (I have no idea what it's called in English)
<abhi_nav> Akkernight niddle used to by tailor to make cloths
<zilla> abhi_nav: paperclips can also work well for that
<NoReflex> any idea where I could find logs for upstart? postgresql won't autostart and I want to check the logs.
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, I don't have that... I do have coal sticks that you put in pens, are they too weak?
<datacrusher> Akkernight, i think youre talking about a compass
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: as zilla says papercils wll be useful
<datacrusher> a two legged pencil, needle one point, writes on the other
<Akkernight> datacrusher, yeah that... abhi_nav I don't have any such thing
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: even a piece of wire? copper wire?
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: see this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_needle this is needle and i am refering to smallest one if first pic
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, what would I do with that?
<Dr_Willis> Paperclip. :)
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: take one niddle and insert into one small hole which is on your cddrive near somewhere door of cddrive. carefully
<Dr_Willis> I always straighten out a paperclip to force cd ejection
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: when you insert that needle or wire into that hole cd automaticly ejects (even if its not power on)
<Akkernight> Dr_Willis, well we use the computer more than paper here, so no paperclips around :P
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: see that link?
<Grey_Loki> Hi, two questions - i'm just 'installing' UrT, where's the best place to put the directory full of game-files and the launcher itself, preferably so it can be executed from a terminal/launcher in the same way stuff like 'xterm' or 'firefox' can be?
<Grey_Loki> Secondly, on a similar note, how can I create a launcher that will launch a terminal and run a specific command (in this case, ssh to my local server)?
<Slart> Grey_Loki: for the second question. check out the "gnome-terminal" command.. there is a switch for a command to run
<NoReflex> hello! can anyone help me uninstall upstart? is it safe? I have karmic 64 server but it won't start postgresql server at boot even though there are links in /etc/rc*.d and it starts ok if I do /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start manually
<Grey_Loki> Slart: thanks :)
<rautamiekka> I took harddrive image of my EeePC 900 so that I could safely install Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Netbook to it. After changing the netbook view to regular view and installing like 250 updates and rebooting, alot is messed up now. The GNOME Panels don't show up and trying to get the quicklaunch thingy (the Run window in Window$) to show up.
<rautamiekka> (CONTINUING) I made a launcher on the desktop to start Terminal to execute "gnome-panel". The Panels do show up but the menus and shortcuts are missing. Executing the command also outputs errors and debug info. This ain't normal.
<Akkernight> what the. Now the cd drive just randomly pops open
<natschil> Hello. I downloaded alsa modular synth (ams) on karmic, but somehow I can't seem to get a pcm output...any suggestions as to how to fix this?
<Guest66822> Wifi issue on asus eee 1001p, wifi fails to load have googled several times and tried a few things but can't get it to work right.. anyone have some free time to assist me would be much appreciated!!
<MatthewEEE1001p> is there a specific channel for the netbooks that i might be able to ask for assistance in?
<kubanc> what can i do, because my touchpad does not work?
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: randomly? means? it opens naa?
<rautamiekka> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, I went looking for some sharp object, and when I get back it's open
<FriedrichMan> does anybody know of a good channel on scripting?
<rautamiekka> MatthewEEE1001p: For Kubuntu Netbook there is but not for Ubuntu Netbook-specific, by what I see
<ceterus> hi, im writing a small shell script that will eventually be put into cron, but it seems that sometimes the script is 'missing' some of the simpler steps... could this be due to running on a multiproc system? if so how can i work around this (and yes the script does work some times, it fails at random and at different stages, memory/hardware are fine)
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: ??? how? you want to say it open automatically? not. i guess it was the effect of that your last sudo eject command. that command takes time to work.
<Haegin> ceterus: pastebin the scripts and let us know where it fails?
<natschil> somehow it seems that I cannot open a pcm port on karmic...any suggestions?
<natschil> I suspect it may have something to do with pulseaudio.
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: this is because corrurpt cd or damaged cd
<rautamiekka> I took harddrive image of my EeePC 900 so that I could safely install Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Netbook to it. After changing the netbook view to regular view and installing like 250 updates and rebooting, alot is messed up now. The GNOME Panels don't show up and trying to get the quicklaunch thingy (the Run window in Window$) to show up.
<rautamiekka> (CONTINUING) I made a launcher on the desktop to start Terminal to execute "gnome-panel". The Panels do show up but the menus and shortcuts are missing. Executing the command also outputs errors and debug info. This kind of behaviour ain't normal.
<ceterus> Haegin, will do
<rem> so i just uninstalled the ati proprietary driver via the hardware drivers menu and then rebooted. now my comp just freezes at the ubuntu loading screen, and ctrl alt f2 just works for about 2 seconds and then it goes to the loading screen. and if i boot to the recovery console, i cant select anything, the keys dont work (ctrl alt del does reboot so i know the keyboard is fine). i tried ctrl alt f2 in the recovery console and it brings
<rem>  me to a black screen with a blinking cursor, but i cant see what i type.
<MatthewEEE1001p> i have an atheros chipset which is supposed to be native to linux... the light works with the hotkey...
<ceterus> the script can be found at: http://pastebin.com/vGYQ234E   it typically misses line 10 or 11 causing the final steps to fail
<needhelp> h
<needhelp> hi
<arvind_khadri> !hi | help
<ubottu> help: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<needhelp> i made a ubuntu live usb, now how do i keep hold of my packages and data etc?
<arvind_khadri> !help | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<needhelp> hello?
<rautamiekka> needhelp: That's not the way to ask for help
<needhelp> i made a ubuntu live usb with 4gb of preserved space, how do i keep my packages and such?
<Goldline> who can helpme with installing xrdp on ubuntu
<Beelsebob> Heya, I'm trying to set up mysqld so that I can connect from an external machine, I expected that adding bind-address = <my ip> in /etc/mysql/my.conf, and restarting mysql would work, but it hasn't, anyone know what I've missed?
<pk__> how do i install openssh server using apt-get
<erUSUL> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<murky> have you changed privileges Beelsebob ?
<Beelsebob> pk__: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: this is because corrurpt cd or damaged cd
<Beelsebob> murky: on what?
<rautamiekka> I took harddrive image of my EeePC 900 so that I could safely install Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Netbook to it. After changing the netbook view to regular view and installing like 250 updates and rebooting, alot is messed up now. The GNOME Panels don't show up and trying to get the quicklaunch thingy (the Run window in Window$) to show up.
<rautamiekka> (CONTINUING) I made a launcher on the desktop to start Terminal to execute "gnome-panel". The Panels do show up but the menus and shortcuts are missing. Executing the command also outputs errors and debug info. This kind of behaviour ain't normal.
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: so finally what happens?
<murky> Beelsebob: i.e. to allow access from user@host rather than user@localhost
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, I threw the cd away and grabbed a new one
<Beelsebob> murky: I didn't realise I had to, where abouts do I need to change it?
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: whicd cd it was?
<ubernoob> hi, i made a ubuntu live usb with 4gb preserved space, how do i keep my packags and such?
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, it was a rewritable
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: hmm good. now cddrive workign properly?
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: you can just install the regular version
<matthew_> i found the solution to my issue in the forums and it's marked as "SOLVED" but this command "wget http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3942-20090205.tar.gz
<matthew_> " doesn't work any ideas why guys?
<Akkernight> To burn a bootable disk with Brasero, do I just burn normally or do I turn some option on?
<murky> Beelsebob: :depends - are you using phpmyadmin or similar?
<llutz> Beelsebob: does it run and listen?  "lsof -i :3306"
<Beelsebob> murky: nope
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: I don't think that regular Ubuntu works with an EeePC
<matthew_> says 404 not found
<murky> Beelsebob: the port stuff sounds ok, aassuming your restarted it
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, yeah :D and thanks
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: hmm :D
<ChogyDan> !usb | ubernoob
<ubottu> ubernoob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Goldline> who can helpme with installing xrdp on ubuntu
<ardchoille> Goldline: sudo apt-get install xrdp
<ChogyDan> ubernoob: I heard that pendrivelinux.com is also a good source
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: I know it does, I have installed it on my own eee
<Goldline> couldn't find package xrdp
<trism> matthew_: that snapshot is no longer on the server, go to http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/ and choose a newer one
<ardchoille> Goldline: which version of ubuntu?
<Goldline> 9.10
<murky> Goldline: it's probably in universe or something?
<ardchoille> !info xrdp karmic | Goldline
<ardchoille> !info xrdp | Goldline
<Pici> It is in universe.
<ubottu> Goldline: xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1~dfsg-2 (karmic), package size 204 kB, installed size 716 kB
<Goldline> event not found
<ubottu> Goldline: xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1~dfsg-2 (karmic), package size 204 kB, installed size 716 kB
<steve_irwin> hi
<steve_irwin> i have a questoin
<ardchoille> Goldline: you need to enable the universe repo and try again
<abhi_nav> hmm ask
<Goldline> how to through putty
<Jordan_U> !ask | steve_irwin
<ubottu> steve_irwin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gringochapin> Hi all. Trying to do some translating in LaunchPad.  Does anyone know how I can see a list of translations for a specific language sorted by number untranslated?
<steve_irwin> does anyone know if there's some sort of mp3 player where it's virtually unlimited because it accesses a remote hard-drive
<rsk> steve_irwin spotify fits that criteria
<ardchoille> Goldline: I don't know what putty is
<Rapsodius> Hello, installed timidity and freepats, but don't like how midis sound, I want them to sound exactly like in Windows, so how do I convert the GM.DLS file into a SoundFont 2 file?
<Pici> gringochapin: Try asking in #launchpad
<murky> ardchoille: windows ssh client
<matthew_> thank you
<Goldline> Commandline tool using SSH
<ardchoille> Ah, that's why I don't know what putty is
<gringochapin> Will do. Thanks.
<Mark22> Hello, I have around 13GB free RAM and 3,5GB used SWAP. How can I move it from SWAP to RAM (as RAM is faster)?
<Beelsebob> llutz: no, it's not running… hmm
<Rapsodius> Mark22: you re asking for swappiness
<rem> anyone know how to fix not being able to navigate the recovery menu in recovery boot mode?
<llutz> Beelsebob: "grep -i port /etc/mysql/my.cnf"
<ardchoille> Mark22: 13gb of free ram?
<Rapsodius> Mark22: do this: sudo vm.swappiness=10 > /etc/sysctl.conf
<kubanc> how can i see if my ubuntu recognized touchpad?
<murky> is anyone using lucid? i'm having issues grabbing a package from the lucid repo (not under lucid, under any OS) - not sure if it's our network or ubuntu in general
<Rapsodius> Mark22: correction: sudo echo vm.swappiness=10 > /etc/sysctl.conf
<Pici> murky : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Mark22> ardchoille: 13GB free ram indeed, it is a system with 32GB RAM
<Jordan_U> Mark22: Do not run that command
<ardchoille> Mark22: are you on a 64bit system?
<Rapsodius> Mark22: run that command
<Rapsodius> and reboot
<Goldline> Can any1 lookup the package name of xrdp
<Mark22> ardchoille: yes
<Beelsebob> llutz: wait… grep is showing lines that vim says aren't in the file
<Beelsebob> o.O
<Goldline> need to know the exact name
<ardchoille> Rapsodius: that command will fail
<asmarin> im using ubuntu server karmic and on certains conditions says mysql-server-5.1 and mysql-core-5.1 are obsolete and unecesary and show me to quit with apt-get autoremove :-S
<fabio333> swappiness: more ram less disk
<Pici> Goldline: its xrdp
<Jordan_U> Rapsodius: ">" replaces the file, ">>" appends
<asmarin> is it a bug?
<Goldline> why isnt it working
<llutz> Beelsebob: different files?
<Beelsebob> llutz: oh cock, I'm a noob
<Beelsebob> I was editing /etc/mysql/my.conf, not my.cnf
<Beelsebob> >.<
<theadmin> How do i reffer to a script inside this script? Like, somefile.sh might be renamed to someotherfile.sh so i shouldn't use the name right?
<Mark22> Jordan_U: I know that difference and I always first open a file before replacing it (to check if there are other settings in it)
<ardchoille> Jordan_U: good catch , but sudo doesn't cross rediections
<llutz> Beelsebob: that might explain something
<Rapsodius> Jordan_U: right, I forgot
<steve_irwin> hey spotify isn't in my country it says
<steve_irwin> what do i do
<Pici> Rapsodius: echo "stuff" | sudo tee /somefile/
<theadmin> ...I guess better off asking in #bash
<steve_irwin> I'm in the USA
<Rapsodius> It would be something like sudo echo vm.swappiness=10 >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<steve_irwin> how can i use spotify in the USA
<ardchoille> Pici: needs "sudo tee -a" ? (append)
<rem> anyone know how to fix not being able to navigate the recovery menu in recovery boot mode?
<Rapsodius> also fo the extra mile you can try echo vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50 >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<Pici> ardchoille: If you need to append, sure.
<Jordan_U> Rapsodius: for appending with tee it would be "echo vm.swappiness=10 | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf"
<Rapsodius> or try experimenting with swappiness values, with all that free ram you will barely need swap
<Rapsodius> Jordan_U: fine
<theadmin> meh those 'tee' and stuff are complicated, i always sudo -i and then use echo
<Pici> Or don't have a swap partition...
<rem> if i boot into windows and copy my home folder (as i cant get into ubuntu anymore), reinstall, and then copy my home folder back in, will it have all my apps and themes and settings all saved?
<Rapsodius> or better change to su
<Rapsodius> or sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf and do your dirty stuff
<Stargaze> is it possible to not have a swap partition? and do i really need one?
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: The subpages of "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC" list so many troubles with having regular Ubuntu on EeePC that I better either make the UNR work or change distro.
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Rapsodius
<ubottu> Rapsodius: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<akshay> how to use gnome-do
<akshay> ?
<theadmin> akshay: ...huh...
<Rapsodius> anyone has a clue on my midi issue?
<abhi_nav> akshay: open it and type what you want to search
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: can you be more specific?
<akshay> how to switch on any shortcut...other from the command line
<Mark22> Rapsodius: is there also an option to change it without doing a reboot?
<abhi_nav> akshay: which shortcut?
<akshay> abhi_nav ,to launch gnome-do
<Stargaze> was that amber graner?
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: You see, you must patch/alter regular Ubuntu quite a lot, according to the pages, to make it work as should. I simply currently have to Panels issue which I'd want to solve to see if more issues arise. If more arises, I'll fix them up until they can't be fixed.
<abhi_nav> akshay: make custome shortcut
<Stargaze> is it possible to not have a swap partition? and do i really need one?
<dante123> hi all, windows boots fine.....ubuntu usually freezes up just before going to x.....any ideas??
<bhmeln> Is there a place where I can get help troubleshooting problems with my printer? It is a network printer that I setup through cups. I can add it without problems. When I do print test, it shows that the job was completed. /var/log/cups/error_log shows no errors. But the printer does not print and there is an error in /var/log/deamon.log: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1
<rautamiekka> currently have this Panels*
<dante123> fairly new graphics card....7300 nividia about a month ago
<aaron11> I solved my problem with that link but unfortunatly a ran into another one. While clicking finish and when it was doing the instalation prosess and when it got to the 64th percent it asked me if I wanted to continue the instalation as the software im installing has no valid name or somthing. When I click ok it showed me this error:
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: what page says you have to patch ubuntu?
<aaron11> An error occurred while installing the items
<aaron11> session context was:(profile=PlatformProfile, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.provisional.p2.engine.phases.Install, operand=null --> [R]org.eclipse.ant.ui 3.4.1.v20090901_r351, action=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.touchpoint.eclipse.actions.InstallBundleAction).
<aaron11> The artifact file for osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ant.ui,3.4.1.v20090901_r351 was not found.
<FloodBot3> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron11> Please help!!!
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<vivid> Stargaze, technically you dont need one, but with the size if hard drives today, whats the harm in having a 1gig swap
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: I don't see it, but you can do what you want.  Most of those pages are old, even the array.org kernel isn't needed anymore
<markl_> it looks like Ubuntu comes without many of the default screensavers, like the old blue screen one - is there an easy way to get them all loaded?
<rem> if i boot into windows and copy my home folder (as i cant get into ubuntu anymore), reinstall, and then copy my home folder back in, will it have all my apps, themes and settings all saved?
<Stargaze> rem, better create a separate home partition
<Pici> markl_: Install the xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extra packages.
<ardchoille> rem: settings, likely. apps and themes, highly doubltful
<theadmin> rem: as for settings and themes yeah but about apps... can't be sure
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: Urgh. Google for "eeepc ubuntu" without the quotes and the first page there has "EeePC" in its right end
<ChogyDan> rem: sort of.  You might be able to just reinstall Ubuntu, don't reformat the drive, and it will save your /home folder
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: in its address.
<lullabud> what's the command to see which packages are installed?
<Rapsodius> Mark22: echo 10 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<theadmin> rem: also, how the heck do you plan to open a ext filesystem in Windows?
<rem> good question
<markl_> Pici: cool, do i have to do anything else to make it work properly, e.g. will it break the gnome screen locking?
<Rapsodius> replace 10 with some value lesser or equal to 15
<Rapsodius> and greater than 0
<rautamiekka> theadmin: There's an installable EXT2 for Win
<rem> all i did was uninstall the ATI driver and i cant even boot up anymore
<lullabud> theadmin: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<rautamiekka> lullabud said it, theadmin
<Pici> markl_: Nope, that will not break anything.  If you run xscreensaver-demo you have a chance of breaking things though, so if you do run it to change settings, don't have it kill or start any daemons.
<Mark22> Rapsodius: thank you, looking for how it will work in a few hours
<theadmin> rem: Get sytemrescuecd iso from sysresccd(dot)org and use that to copy stuff over.
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: oh, I see the page.  I just don't see what patching you have to do to get it working.  Again, I run regular ubuntu on eeepc already, so I know that all the issues there used to be have been fixed
<steve_irwin> hi
<markl_> Pici: ok cool ty
<lullabud> steve_irwin: they have IRC in heaven??
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: Which EeePC ? I have 900 which I installed UNR onto
<abhi_nav> lullabud: they who?
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: 1000HE
<lullabud> abhi_nav: steve irwin, the crocodile hunter!!
<rem> theadmin: thanks, will do
<crc32> How do you restart the gnome-keyring-manager?
<abhi_nav> lullabud: hmm :D
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: I think that lappy works better than 900 but okey, I'll test regular Ubuntu and will then report back
<crc32> with out restarting X?
<abhi_nav> steve_irwin: lol
<jolaren> Is it possible to boot a /etc/rc.local script before a init.d script somehow??
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: the only different between UNR and regular is the interface.  All the drivers were put into the kernel so are in both
<Rapsodius> Mark22: however remember that is temporary, since after the reboot, the value stored in /etc/sysctl.conf will take effect
<fabio333> steve_irwin mocked by South Park
<matu> can you put the 9.04 netbookremix .img to your usb stick without having 1 files corrupted as a result of the checkfiles ?
<Mark22> Rapsodius: I know, I also added it in /etc/sysctl.conf (for when I reboot it)
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: Meaning that the UNR .img image's 300 megas larger size is due to more poor image format ?
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: no, it would be just different things installed
<axisys> for last couple days, i had to keep my laptop lid half way close for the external monitor to get highest resolution.. would be nice if i could go back to when i could keep my laptop lid close all the way and have external monitor still works w/ highest resolution.. anyone can suggest a fix ?
<kazuya> hellow
<axisys> i am running karmic
<lullabud> what's the command to see a list of packages that are currently installed?
<axisys> lullabud: wasn't it dpkg -l ?
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: Hmmm, the "Fixes" page says that the page was last edited 2009-11-06. Well, off I go to test with the regular Ub
<deletet> hy how can i get out send mail becausei give apt-get remove sendmail and when i reboot the machine i have a lod of proceses whit sendmail and eat all mai memory
<rautamiekka> ChogyDan: Oh, and I won't run 9.10 Karmic cuz it doesn't support my Nokia Internet Stick CS-15
<lullabud> axisys: i thought i saw an apt- tool mentioned the other day... dpkg -l would do it though
<Rapsodius> Repost, since it has been buried several minutes ago: I have installed timidity and freepats, but don't like how midis sound, I want them to sound exactly like in Windows, so how do I convert the GM.DLS file into a SoundFont 2 file?
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: oh, I see, that may change things, but good luck
<axisys> lullabud: could be.. i know dpkg is one way.. there is aptitude there too and synaptics
<lullabud> <3 tab-completion of apt-* switches
<steve_irwin> hey
<steve_irwin> can anyone give me a spotify invite code
<steve_irwin> plz
<steve_irwin> plzplz
<bub> I have a HDD which does not appear to work with Ubuntu, do I need to download a software for it? If so, which?
<abhi_nav> steve_irwin: what is that?
<Hans_Henrik> any1 know if the "ophcrack livecd" is linux-based?
<rautamiekka> bub: Install "gparted" and check if it recognizes the drive at all
<abhi_nav> steve_irwin: what is that?
<aluno> hi everyone, can someone tell me how to install flash?
<steve_irwin> spotify is a service that lets you listen to unlimited streamed songs, whatever songs you want
<steve_irwin> like pandora except you pick the songs
<mneptok> aluno: i386?
<Rapsodius> aluno: most cameras have a flash built in already <grin>
<steve_irwin> but its only available in the UK and by invite
<rautamiekka> aluno: "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<axisys> !flash | aluno
<ubottu> aluno: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sipior> bub: what sort of hard drive?
<moose1> I mintified my computer and want it back to ubuntu!!!!
<rautamiekka> bub: Oh, forgot to mention that I assume that Ub had recognized the drive so that GParted may try to understand it. If it doesn't, the drive ain't seen by Ub
<orson> sorry for OT, but anyone using an Acer aspire one D150 or 531 with 3g-onboard and could paste the lspci-output for me?
<lullabud> steve_irwin: if you can't get a spotify invite, or just want an alternative, check out grooveshark.com
<Rapsodius> or dizzler.com
<Rapsodius> it's open source, even <3
<jessy> holaa
<jessy> hola
<abhi_nav> steve_irwin: you there?
<rem> theadmin: if i use sytemrescuecd to copy files over, should i just reinstall ubuntu over itself afterwards or format then install?
<Rapsodius> steve_irwin has left the building!!!
<jessy> hola
<jessy> quien quiera sexo k marke 23
<moose1> How can I restore my normal ubuntu boot after mintifying?
<Slart> moose1: not sure.. I guess it would depend on what "mintifying" means
<moose1> can I strip linux mint down to just ubuntu?
<bonez2046> where's best channel to find linux/winxp networking help?
<Slart> moose1: probably not.. mint isn't just additions
<moose1> look for a sadms channel
<josh-N> hi, i'm trying to copy a bootable Mac OS 9 cd with K3b... i made two iso images, one normal and one with the "clone" setting. when i burn either of them, the data seems to be fine, but they don't seem to be bootable. any advice?
<rautamiekka> moose1: I agree with Slart. Linux Mint must be another distro with Ub codebase but I'm not completely sure with that
<tommis> moose1, yep but isn`t worth of dooing
<moose1> I installed the mint additions to try them, then tried to uninstall. I'm concerned that it won leave any GUI.
<NewToDB2> Hi -- I'm listening to Raul Chong's intro videos for DB2-C express.  early on he mentions a command -- db2icrt -- which I do not have.  I am on linux and just downloaded and installed the latest tarball
<sipior> josh-N: well, what are you trying to boot with it?
<josh-N> sipior: an old iMac
<mw44118-work> Is there a tool for ubuntu server that lets me customize a list of packages I need to have installed on a new server?
<Slart> !automate | mw44118-work
<ubottu> mw44118-work: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Slart> !clone | mw44118-work
<ubottu> mw44118-work: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<josh-N> the iMac is booting from the original CD, but there are some read errors
<sipior> josh-N: the system folder generally needs to be "blessed" to boot. unfortunately, this is rather off-topic for this channel :-)
<moose1> how do I restore usplash and login defaults?
<josh-N> sipior: would you be willing to try and help in a private conv?
<bonez2046> I moved from 9.10 on a drive with ext3 to a new identically sized drive in same box.. with 9.10 using ext4 installed.. now though, network shares, print shares ,etc.. are not working.. where, which channnel or resource can I find help testing and repairing this?
<sipior> josh-N: old mac OS installs aren't really my thing, apologies.
<tyler_d2> here is good bonez2046
<tyler_d2> bonez2046: can you still ping the source?(more detail).... windows share? fstab? using what fs?
<bonez2046> tyler_d2: yes, I can ping them.. I have set up cups 1.4 on my ubuntu box.. but if I enter the control and attempt to change settings CUPS gives errors.. and when attempting to add shared printer from win boxes.. the shares are invisible
<josh-N> sipior: as a more general question, how do i tell K3b to make a real raw copy? (the system folder should stay blessed when the disk is copied byte by byte, right?)
<sipior> josh-N: yes, it certainly should.
<Redaxxx> How can I check which version of Xfce I'm running?
<sipior> josh-N: i don't use K3b, so I'm afraid I can't answer your other question.
<josh-N> sipior: ok thanks for trying to help though.
<abhi_nav> Redaxxx: system=>about afce
<mystdragon> questions about Grub2 (Beta I understand, why it is included in 9.10 I will never understand)
<mystdragon> On Sda1 ubuntu is installed and operational
<Grey_Loki> Where can I put a program (and what do I have to do to the executable file, which is a .i386 extension) so that it can be run by all users?
<abhi_nav> mystdragon whats your actual queastion?
<mystdragon> on a 2nd drive windows exploder is installed
<mystdragon> I have created the 11_new_os file and made executable
<mystdragon> I am having trouble with the new hard drive designations
<Redaxxx> Abhi: I'm running xubuntu and can't find it :( I tried asking in #ubuntu but everyone is afk it seems... Is there any terminal command?
<arakthor> Grey_Loki, if you want to start it from CLI put it in /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /sbin, or /bin, and run chmod +x filename
<Grey_Loki> arakthor: can it be within a subdir of /usr/bin, and still be recognised?
<mw44118-work> Grey_Loki: well, the short answer is to put it in any directory in $PATH.
<arakthor> Grey_Loki, I'm not sure
<abhi_nav> Redaxxx: reinstall it then naa?
<Grey_Loki> arakthor: guess i'll have a play then - thanks :)
<Grey_Loki> !path
<mystdragon> update-grub errors out with grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<mw44118-work> Grey_Loki: no, you can't put it in a subdir, unless that subdir is also in $PATH
<Grey_Loki> Oh, well
<Akkernight> so I tried installing WinXP on a currently Ubuntu run system, and the first thing I get is the Blue Screen of Death, is this common?
<sine`> anyone had any joy with e-uae
<Grey_Loki> mw44118-work: hmm, alright - i'll do some googling
<abhi_nav> Akkernight no
<blakkheim> Akkernight: perfectly common for windows
<arakthor> Grey_Loki, if you have a folder with a program and resources; you could just leave it somewhere and then put a simlink to executable somewhere in $PATH (as mw44118-work said)
<hoonches> Ubuntu won't install to my Dell Laptop. It keeps freezing permanently at stage "Finishing The Installation" at part "Setting users and passwords..." at 26% finshed. Can anyone please help
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, well what could have caused this then?
<abhi_nav> Akkernight what caused what?
<hoonches> Akkernight: I don't know.
<hoonches> whoops
<hoonches> Ubuntu won't install to my Dell Laptop. It keeps freezing permanently at stage "Finishing The Installation" at part "Setting users and passwords..." at 26% finshed. Can anyone please help
<hoonches> i have one day to return my laptop so i need to get the problem resolved today or I will have thrown all of my money away
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, Blue Screen of Death? it looked like it noticed that some other OS was installed and thought that was a risk or something
<NoReflex> hey guys! I'm having some problems with upstart ik karmic server 64bit. It won't start postgresql. I tried http://superuser.com/questions/98702/how-to-make-postgresql-start-at-boot-time-in-ubuntu but it didn't work. can I remove upstart? I'm afraid to test it because the machine is at a remote location and if I mess it up I won't be able to connect to it anymore.
<abhi_nav> Akkernight no
<hoonches> is there an op in here? :(
<abhi_nav> Akkernight you first installed windows and then ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> hoonches why?
<hoonches> I need help fast
<abhi_nav> hoonches what type of help?
<Akkernight> abhi_nav,  other way around, I've installed Ubuntu and am now trying to install Windows
<abhi_nav> !patience | hoonches
<ubottu> hoonches: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sipior> hoonches: it doesn't really work that way.
<hoonches> Ubuntu won't install to my Dell Laptop. It keeps freezing permanently at stage "Finishing The Installation" at part "Setting users and passwords..." at 26% finshed. Can anyone please help
<hoonches> i've tried 2 installation cds
<mneptok> hoonches: md5sum the .iso file you downloaded and run the media check on the CD.
<hoonches> and verified the md5 sums on them both
<rem> how do i open my ubuntu filesystem so i can copy my home folder when booted into systemrescuecd
<abhi_nav> Akkernight no listen. this is not the recommended way. you have to install windows first and then ubuntu
<hoonches> i've done the md5 sums
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, well that's too late..
<hoonches> mneptok: i have done the md5 sums
<mneptok> hoonches: burn the iso to disc at the slowest speed possible
<gettingby> Hi I am on ubuntu 9.04, how can i get information of the hardware I am running? specifically about the hard disk
<rabbit1> how to install eclipse to work on php on ubuntu 8.04?
<abhi_nav> Akkernight and you can do in other way but then you have to look after grub and/or MBR
<hoonches> mneptok: ok
<niklasfi> helo
<niklasfi> can someone help me configuring my ssh-client?
<hoonches> mneptok: what is the best application for burning the disk?
<gettingby> I could find nothing in system>Administration
<abhi_nav> gettingby: i used app 'SysInfo' for that. it has gui
<ania_>  gettingby write lshw in console
<mneptok> hoonches: in what OS?
<hoonches> ubuntu
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, yeah when I install WinXP I put back in the Ubuntu LiveCD and install Grub2 again
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, but WinXP doesn't work to install
<LinuxAdmin> Hi guys, I need help, it seems #ubuntu-server channel is empty, no one answer
<abhi_nav> Akkernight then ? what happends?
<mneptok> hoonches: just right-click the .iso file and select "Burn to disc" (or whatever)
<LinuxAdmin> I'm trying to install ubuntu-vm-builder but I'm getting problems with apt-get command
<viso> hello
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, I got a error that was something like 0x0000007B
<LinuxAdmin> I  get this error:
<abhi_nav> Akkernight: i think thats windows error
<gettingby> thanks guys
<ubunewb_> Hi! So I installed ubuntu on a previously partitioned space(F:). Now I can boot only into ubuntu from the grub. Can someone help me out? I'd like to see both the OS's in the grub and dual- boot into windows too. (The windows partition hasnt been deleted). I need windows for university purposes.
<LinuxAdmin> It was not possible to get some archives, try to run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<LinuxAdmin> I've run apt-get update already
<ubunewb_> anyone?
<abhi_nav> everyone
<LinuxAdmin> any ideia?
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, so failed disk burn?
<itheos> hey what does this warning means "WARNING: No DGA direct video mode for this display."
<LinuxAdmin> My ubuntu server is 9.10
<LinuxAdmin> can someone help  me?
<philthno2> hi, what's the easiest way to prevent ubuntu from starting the graphical interface? I'd like it to start into runlevel 3 but am not sure how far "upstart" changes my understanding of the runlevel concept
<conb123> Which file system is best to use? Ext3, Ext4 or XFS? I have heard very good things about XFS
<ania_> omg to many questions
<ubunewb_> ext3
<jason_> hey
<ania_> best ext4 prefered ext3
<blakkheim> conb123: depends on your needs
<rsk> conb123 what do you want from the filesystem
<abhi_nav_> Akkernight i was disconnected repeat if you had said something
<conb123> Well it's just I have heard that XFS is a lot faster than ext3
<arjunvj3> xfs is good, but using it with fuse uses too much ram ...... not sure abt it though
<Akkernight> abhi_nav, so failed disk burn?
<rsk> conb123 that's true in some cases, in some cases ext3 is faster.
<LinuxAdmin> does anybody knows why I can't install ubuntu-vm-builder?
<rsk> conb123 if you want speed use ext2
<brontosaurusrex> should i bother with webdav & apache 2?
<rsk> brontosaurusrex only if you want to bother with it
<brontosaurusrex> or just enable ftp/ssh access?
<sipior> LinuxAdmin: what happened when you ran apt-get with --fix-missing?
<conb123> rsk: But ext2 is an old format
<rsk> conb123 it is
<LinuxAdmin> it starts to install to many packages, postfix included
<rsk> conb123 it's still faster
<LinuxAdmin> I don't want postfix
<rsk> conb123 and that's what you wanted
<itheos> hey what does this warning means "WARNING: No DGA direct video mode for this display."
<rsk> itheos dga = direct graphics acceleration afaik
<sipior> LinuxAdmin: you can always try uninstalling it later. or simply turn it off.
<itheos> right
<brontosaurusrex> is webdav tied to actual system users, or are those some apache virtual users?
<toehio> Why does it take me so long to login on my ubuntu server? It's not a SSH problem, because "su username" also takes a while. Does anybody else have the same problem?
<LinuxAdmin> I supect it is installing to many packets, that's why I don't want to run with --fix-missing parameter
<niklasfi> how do i add a .ppk file to my ssh-client?
<LinuxAdmin> I want a clean system, only with the minimal packets
<seanbrystone> if i created a symlink from ~/.local/share/tomboy to ~/Ubuntu One  would that mean my tomboy notes would go to the Ubuntu One cloud? And if so how do would I make the link, im not good with that link command
<pikreshouse88> i need help installing flash 10.1 to a 64 bit boxee install. what are the steps?
<psusi> toehio: you have a broken or weird PAM configuration?
<blakkheim> seanbrystone: man ln
<LinuxAdmin> this is a server for hosting virtual machines
<itheos> why do i get this  "WARNING: No DGA direct video mode for this display."????
<seanbrystone> blakkheim, not everyone has the man-fu, including me thats why I asked in here :)
<NoReflex> hey guys! I'm having some problems with upstart ik karmic server 64bit. It won't start postgresql. I tried http://superuser.com/questions/98702/how-to-make-postgresql-start-at-boot-time-in-ubuntu but it didn't work. can I remove upstart? I'm afraid to test it because the machine is at a remote location and if I mess it up I won't be able to connect to it anymore.
<blakkheim> seanbrystone: man-fu? it's just reading..
<LinuxAdmin> do you know why is #ubuntu-server so calm?
<niklasfi> how do i add a .ppk file to my ssh-client?
<sipior> LinuxAdmin: so, if i understand you correctly, you don't want to fix your problem, because then you would have too many packages installed? i guess if your goal is a clean system that is absolutely useless, you may be on to something.
<LinuxAdmin> no one answers me?
<josh-N> itheos: people are more likely to understand your problem if you tell them under which circumstances you get the warning.
<seanbrystone> blakkheim, but that's like telling me to go google it
<sipior> LinuxAdmin: perhaps remove bash as well?
<psusi> rsk: you should stick to ext4 and maybe turn off journaling for best speed, rather than ext2.. there are other features in ext4 that make it faster than ext2
<LinuxAdmin> I don't want that, but I can't understand why I have to install a mail server if it is not my goal
<sipior> LinuxAdmin: dependencies are like that, sometimes. disk space is cheap, turn postfix off if you don't need it.
<abhi_nav_> !info .ppk
<akshay> some body help me with gnome-do
<seanbrystone> if i created a symlink from ~/.local/share/tomboy to ~/Ubuntu One  would that mean my tomboy notes would go to the Ubuntu One cloud? And if so how do would I make the link, im not good with that link command
<psusi> LinuxAdmin: did you try --no-install-recommends?
<LinuxAdmin> that's why I'm afraid I get to many packages installed
<ubottu> Package .ppk does not exist in karmic
<abhi_nav_> akshay ????
<pikreshouse88> anyone here using boxee on 64 bit install?
<auriclez> does anyone know if you can change the icon in the xubuntu login screen
<LinuxAdmin> I  tryed --install-recommends
<seanbrystone> tryed?
<akshay> abhi_nav, i applied dock theme...and now there is no option to revert back ..wat to do
<rautamiekka> seanbrystone: He means "tried". His Eng isn't that good apparently
<psusi> LinuxAdmin: installing recommends is the default, which is why more things get pulled in that are needed... you want to NOT install the recommended packages
<akshay> abhi_nav , where can i find prefrences
<abhi_nav_> akshay gnome do is listed in applications=>accesories
<seanbrystone> i know what he meant
<maverick_> i have LVM partation ma my HD, i want to install new fresh Ubuntu, but use that LVM partation as mount point, how could i do this
<LinuxAdmin> ok, let me try
<akshay> abhi_nav...i know dat
<abhi_nav_> akshay: what you want actually?
<akshay> abhi_nav,to get back the normal theme
<gata> OLA
<seanbrystone> !es | gata
<ubottu> gata: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LinuxAdmin> I'm getting "incorrect file size"
<gata> OLA
<amrik> Hi, I have SVN simple auth going and ubuntu isn't storing my password (I honestly don't care if it is stored in plaintext). Is there an easy way to just hack this to work?
<amrik> I am using 9.10
<akshay> abhi_nav, itried uninstalling........but..after reinstallation..i again got that dock theme
<LinuxAdmin> any ideia?
<abhi_nav_> akshay: what you want do ? theme or gnome do?
<akshay> abhi_nav,,,dock is really messy
<gata> OLA
<gata> HI
<sipior> gata: something we can help you with?
<abhi_nav_> akshay: what you want do ? theme or gnome do?
<vegar_> Hi, I'm having problems installing ubuntu 9.10 server i386 from my usb stick made with usb-creator. It is not able to install because it cannot find the "cd-rom". I tried the option of testing the "disc", but a similar error message of not finding the cd-rom pops up asking me to input the device path, I tried both /dev/cdrom and /dev/sdb1 to no avail. I opened the shell, and /dev/sdb1 is correctly mounted under /dev/cdrom and i can list the f
<gata> SOY ESPAÑOLA
<sipior> glad he got that off his chest.
<vegar_> I did an md5sum has of my image, and the md5sum is correct
<vegar_> hash*
<akshay> abhi_nav..u have any solution for that
<abhi_nav_> akshay: basically i am not getting your question
<abhi_nav_> :-(
<conb123> Would you say that ReiserFS is stable enough in ubuntu to use? I have heard that it is faster than ext2.
<vegar_> conb123: you should warn your wife before installing it though
<lullabud> man... it really is a shame about reiser.  i wish they'd let him work on it from prison
<conb123> vegar_: haha erm why is that?
<seanbrystone> isnt Mr Reiser in prison? is anyone even taking up where he left off?
<seanbrystone> omg lullabud great minds think alike ;)
<lullabud> if they're not going to continue it, they should release a final version, reiserFS 187 final
<akshay> abhi_nav, i installed gname-do..tried with its theme....as i applied dock theme....the prefrence option has now disappeared .....now i want to get the default theme...or whatever...but not the dock theme..u got it
<Grey_Loki> Is it possible to customise what elements are active in terms of visual effects?
<Grey_Loki> Like, instead of just having 'none', 'some', or 'loads', change the fade times and such
<vegar_> Grey_Loki: there is compiz config
<pikeshouse88> hello al. i have a 64 bit install of ubuntu and i have 10.1 flash beta 3 installed fine for firefox through nspluginwrapper. however, i am trying to configure it for boxee. please help
<Grey_Loki> vegar_: not sure that i'm using Compiz?
<pikeshouse88> i have been searching for a methid for 30 minutes
<pikeshouse88> theres no way what im trying to do is rare
<abhi_nav_> akshay: hmm that means you are talking about the theme of gnome-do not the theme of your desktop? hmm ok i got it now. and suggestio is reinstall gnome do
<vegar_> Grey_Loki: The standard desktop effects in ubuntu are due to compiz
<psusi> maverick_: so you want to have two side by side installations of Ubuntu?
<pikeshouse88> the 64 bit 10.0 flash plugin is giving me terrible performance but 10.1 is a bit better
<vegar_> Grey_Loki: Install simple-ccsm for a simple compiz settings manager
<maverick_> psusi, no,
<akshay> abhi_nav, did it no success
<pikeshouse88> anyone?
<Ardethian> Crap.
<Ardethian> What did you say?
<maverick_> psusi, i currently have ubuntu 9.04 with LVM but i want to instal ubuntu 9.10 using same /home and other partation
<psusi> maverick_: you want to get rid of your old Ubuntu install and install a new copy, but save your data files in the old one?
<abhi_nav_> akshay: please dont use comma after nick it is not getting highlighted
<psusi> maverick_: do you want to replace 9.04 or dual boot?
<akshay> ohk
<amrik> maverick_: you dont want to straight upgrade?
<mscinta> ola
<mscinta> k tal
<zealiod> i would like to make a custom version of the ubuntu distro with all the packages i need available offline on the disk... is this possible?
<maverick_> psusi, i want to replace it just format /root and use all like /home /var same as old
<psusi> maverick_: do you already have /home on its own partition?  if so then just install and tell it to do manual partitioning, choose the existing root and /home partitions like you did before, and just set it to not format the /home partition... or yea, you can just do an in place upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<duffydack> I have a multibooting usb stick with various partitions and distros, I wanna back it up..  just dd if=/dev/sdb of=usbstick.img enough?
<maverick_> psusi, the main problem is i currently have LVM partation, but while trying to install new one it didnt show my current LVM partation, so i am unable to select my old /home /var ..
<psusi> duffydack: that's not a very good way to back it up since restoring to a stick of a different size is problematic, and it copies free blocks too
<meganerd> duffydack: that will back up the whole disk yes.  You may want to backup each partition individually.  partimage is your friend here, of course something like clonezilla provides a nice GUI wrapper.
<psusi> maverick_: are you using the livecd or the alternate installer?  the livecd does not normally support lvm, but you can install the lvm package and then it pretty much works
<oddy> Hi, I un-installed pulseaudio yesterday to fix some audio-errors i was having and the volume happlet has vanished from my notification area. any ideas?
<maverick_> psusi, livecd
<meganerd> duffydack: in addition to what psusi said, there are other complications.  You could use dd (or better ddrescue) on each partition
<psusi> maverick_: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<psusi> maverick_: before you start the installer
<psusi> maverick_: then sudo lvs and see if it shows the volumes
<hikenboot> without building a kernel from scratch is there an easy way to downgrade from kernel 2.6.30/31 to 2.6.28 or 2.6.29 I have been very unhappy with 30/31
<SatManUK> hi is their anyway to load the applications menu without a mouse?
<duffydack> meganerd, psusi, I will be restoring it to same size stick later on...but I dont wanna image free space either... hmmm
<oddy> SatManUK you could probably use the Keyboard Shortcuts preferences app to set it up :)
<ANTRat> SatManUK: alt+f1
<infid> i just ejected a dvd movie and ubuntu is acting like it's still in there, in the sense that the drive is still named after the dvd and it's not seeming to read the new DVD i put in. What should i do?
<oddy> infid: restart?
<meganerd> duffydack: well you could compress the resulting image
<SatManUK> i am trying to run ubuntu on a hp pavilion a310uk but its only got 256mb ram and doesn't detect the usb keyboard / mouse properly
<enthus> lol
<infid> oddy: i got ubuntu since it's not windows in the sense of having to be restarted to fix every little thing though ;)
<enthus> hi all..
<oddy> you've done right click and unmount right infid?
<SatManUK> what is the recomended ram size for ubuntu to run smoothly
<oddy> hi enthus
<oddy> 256 SatManUK
<oddy> (MB)
<duffydack> Package partimage is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<enthus> i m using ubuntu9.10 , i want to know which kde version suits it?
<enthus> oddy: hey!
<oddy> enthus you'd want 4.0. that's the one in the repo
<SatManUK> enthus: i am using kubuntu 4.4.1 and its fine
<infid> oddy: i tried that before but now it's working. thanks
<oddy> ah, the magic of computers infid :) glad it works
<enthus> oddy: my internet connection is too slow..how much memory it would be?
<gmspence___> anyone had problems using external usb drives in lucid lynx?
<SatManUK> oddy: its running really slow on this p4 2.6/256mb
<meganerd> gmspence___: nope
<SatManUK> would it prefer a ps/2 mouse to a usb house
<oddy> enthus: have you tried a different browser? like chrome?
<enthus> SatManUK: how much space it requires?
<gmspence___> dunno why my external drives no show - i bang in lsusb into the terminal and they are definately connected - not even showing in gparted.  am stumpted
<meganerd> oddy: chrome uses even more memory
<enthus> yes ofcourse..earlier not now!
<oddy> SatManUK: probably yes. i have had issues with keyboard just before my computer died. does it work on other OS's?
<mneptok> SatManUK: 256MB RAM is very, VERY low for a DE like Kubuntu
<oddy> meganerd: yeah but its faster!
<enthus> oddy: currently i m using firefox
<oddy> Yeah, SatManUK, you'd be better off with Xubuntu with XFCE.
<meganerd> oddy: I see no real difference
<oddy> meganerd: maybe it's just me then :P
<SatManUK> mneptok: i am not running kubuntu on the 256.. kubuntu has 4gb ram..
<MozillaGuerrilla> if i plan on installing ubuntu in a VirtualBox.How big of a parttion shld i use? Will i nd room for more then the OS?
<SatManUK> ubuntu is running on 256 / gnome]
<enthus> SatManUK:,oddy: suggest me some stable version
<oddy> SatManUK: have you got compiz switched off?
<SatManUK> unsure..
<SatManUK> its just on live..
<SatManUK> i can't even get to installation..
<SatManUK> enthus: 4.4.1 is stable
<oddy> You probably need Xubuntu then SatManUK.
<meganerd> MozillaGuerrilla: of course you will need more room for stuff other than the OS.  You will need the space for the OS plus whatever data you put in it
<oddy> enthus: if you just install it from the 'Software Centre' you'll get the best version for you :)
<vegar_> I'm having a lot of problems installing ubuntu server from usb. The installer runs, but it's having problems with the packages on the usb stick. Is is possible to force it to only use a network mirror?
<enthus> SatManUK: my download speed is 10kbps. would it be a problem?
<SatManUK> oddy: i am actually testing a fork of ubuntu called uberstudent
<oddy> meganerd: I'd give it 6GB if it's just for mucking about
<SatManUK> i suspect so..
<SatManUK> i thought you meant hd space
<meganerd> MozillaGuerrilla: you can define a 20 GiB hard drive, but it won't actually use 20 GiB.  It will take up the space that is actually in use.
<enthus> SatManUK: how much memory it takes?
<MozillaGuerrilla> M.N., Thats what i tht i jst wntd 2 mk sure thanks
<oddy> SatManUK: Go Alt+F2 and type "metacity --replace" without quotes and run
<enthus> SatManUK: yes hdspace
<kevbo1> hi, i'm having an issue with youtube, perhaps flash as a whole. i can't pause videos or use any of the buttons
<oddy> enthus: 4-5 GB? ish? probably less but I'd give space
<oddy> kevbo1: adobe give crap flash versions to use linux users. what version and browser are you running?
<MozillaGuerrilla> I can alwys trnsfr data w my email
<enthus> oddy: means now i have to download that 4-5 Gb from repos?
<oddy> enthus: no sorry i got confused,
<kevbo1> firefox 3.5.8.. i just installed the flash a minute ago, im not sure of the version
<oddy> enthus: it'll be less than 1G
<MozillaGuerrilla> >	SatManUK, i did xubuntu on a 256 and it was AMAZING the difference in speed.
<kevbo1> oh wait. 10.0.45.2
<oddy> kebvo1: did you install from the flash website or Software Centre?
<enthus> oddy: my internet speed is low, could you please tell a near number?
<enthus> oddy: i mean memory
<oddy> enthus: hang on i'll see if i can find out for you :)
<meganerd> enthus: it depends on your ISP
<oddy> meganerd: he means file size :)
<SatManUK> shame i can't just boot from an iso on a hd lol i don't have no blank disks on me at the moment
<MozillaGuerrilla> ubuntu was a bit slower but still ran alright, but the real noticable difference was w xubuntu! Look mom no spudder!!
<meganerd> enthus: I get it now :)
<eax> Hey : ) I have a disk(HDD), that I want automounted at boot and made so that every user on my system can read/write, how would I go about this? :)
<enthus> meganerd: My download speed is 10jbps
<SatManUK> what's the difference ? no gnome?
<kevbo1> oddy: software center. i think i may have found a fix, one minute :)
<Preposteruss> MozillaGuerrilla: check out crunchbang linux
<meganerd> enthus: ouch
<oddy> ok kevbo1 :)
<SatManUK> what dm is xubuntu using?
<Preposteruss> it's based on ubuntu and is faster than xubuntu
<Preposteruss> zfce
<Preposteruss> xfce
<SatManUK> ah
<SatManUK> puppy is pretty fast but its not ubuntu based..
<enthus> SatManUK: yes i have gnome ..but loves kde :-)
<SatManUK> puppy flies on a p1 :)
<SatManUK> I prefer kde
<Stargaze> puppy does use apt-get, i think
<enthus> lol
<Tharok> eax , add it to your /etc/fstab
<oddy> enthus - type in terminal "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it'll say how much it is to download and how much it is when installed :)
<MozillaGuerrilla> Ppts, I got out of the stoneage and have a real computer now lol
<SatManUK> but i am testing "uberstudent" its supposed to have lots of "templates"
<SatManUK> and I wanna teach desktop linux
<oddy> enthus: for me 72.9MB to download, and 275 on disk
<enthus> oddy: ok ..i wil try now
<eax> Tharok: It's already there with the flags: " users,user,owner "  - What should these be changed to? It is automounted but users cannot write to it
<oddy> are there any admins in here? cos the 'conference mod' doesn't seem to be working i am getting filthily spammed with joins and parts.
<joris_> Is there a way i can easily upgrade my nvidia drivers to 190 in Karmic. I tried a ppa , but that was a very bad idea...
<dharrison> hi room, I have a major networking issue. can anyone help please?
<oddy> joris_: have you been to hardware drivers in system -> administration yet?
<Mimi> Hey, I have an odd sound problem. Background: (THIS ISN'T THE PROBLEM) but I listen to music with headphones,  but there's background noise (white noise, I guess),   SO, I go to terminal and run "alsamixer".    I turn down the MASTER  and then put PCM up.   I'm on a laptop, if it matters. Anyway, all GREAT so far :)   But now, the PROBLEM is this:  if I use the karmic  volume applet on the panel,  or use my laptop's  Vol Up / Vol Down
<Mimi> buttons, THEN the alsamixer resets to master 100% and PCM 100%. In other words:   OWWWWWWW!! MY EARSIES!!!!!    So what do I do now?
<Aquina> Does someone know how to change a launchpad account password? Plaese help!
<Tharok> eax is it an ntfs disk=
<joris_> yes there are the 185 drivers installed, but i cannot upgrade
<MozillaGuerrilla> I like the way xfce has the "desks" all laid out in a row and the way u can drag boxes from 1 to the othr
<SatManUK> I am setting up a training course teaching the basics of linux and also I wish to teach "ECDL 4 Linux"
<eax> Tharok: Nope, ext4 :)
<SatManUK> I don't think there are many community based companies teaching this
<SatManUK> but i am a student myself so have limited funds..
<oddy> joris_: your best bet is to wait for Lucid Lynx. They'll update it when they feel it is ready :)
<Mimi> BTW the reason that I go to alsamixer in the first place, is to eliminate the white noise
<meganerd> dharrison: just ask your question
<oddy> Mimi: have you tried using the gnome-volume-control-applet and right clicking?
<airtonix> joris_, why was it a bad idea ?
<mefuntee> hi all
<Mimi> oddy, is that the applet that comes by default?
<joris_> yeah but I have some overscan issues with my tv-out and read that  the 190 drivers fix it
<oddy> Mimi: yeah
<dharrison> ok thanks
<Mimi> oddy,  yes, but it doesn't have PCM or Master options, only "volume" and "left/right" adjustment
<Aciid> are there problems in apt-get ?
<oddy> joris_: you could try the forums
<mefuntee> pls i wld like to knw the best app for burning cds... brasero isnt working for me...?
<dharrison> i have an ubuntu machine that will not communicate with a set of ips or web addresses
 * SatManUK wonders if this hp pavilion is using ddr1 or 2
<Aciid> my apt-get update hangs in "waiting for headers"
<dharrison> but will communicate with some others
<SatManUK> it needs an upgrade!
<oddy> mimi: have you been system-preferences-sound?
<airtonix> mefuntee, i'm having a hard time understanding you
<Stargaze> dharrison, type /join #ubuntu-server
<Aquina> Does someone know how to change a launchpad account password? Plaese help!
<enthus> oddy: It showed me this error -- E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop what does it mean?
<Tharok> eax try by making a subfolder as root on the mountpoint and chmod it +rw
<joris_> the ppa was a very bad idea because it gave diversion errors
<oddy> enthus: try "sudo apt-get update" and then try again
<eax> Tharok: Trying, thanks :)
<mefuntee> airtonix: when i try to buurn wt brasero it completes but when i take it out and reinsert the cd, it displays empty
<Mimi> Hmmm... oddy, I don't have that program installed, but if i try to install:   E: Couldn't find package system-preferences-sound
<acicula> mefuntee, k3b perhaps?
<meganerd> dharrison: in what way are you trying to communicate?
<eax> Tharok: What then?
<oddy> Mimi: no i mean go System menu, then hover over preferences and then click sound :)
<enthus> oddy: it takes more time! :-(
<mefuntee> airtonix: do u think its better than brasero?
<oddy> enthus: it is supposed to. it is making sure you computer knows what is in the software repos
<Mimi> oddy,   Oh, DOOOOH :P   Silly me. Hmmm, it is the same thing as the sound thing on the panel
<eax> Tharok: got to go for a little, will see your answer when I get back
<enthus> oddy: thank you very much
<SatManUK> is there a way to install ubuntu from shell?
<joris_> oddly I looked in the forums but my only option seemed manually upgrading the drivers
<oddy> Mimi: Oh, so it is :P I didn't realise, I uninstalled pulseaudio yesterday and it has all gone belly-up
<enthus> lol
<oddy> enthus: glad to help
<fr3nzy> Anyone knows in which package does the acx100 driver reside in the ubuntu karmic pool?
<smacky_> my friend wrote me this little script what are the commands to install it?
<oddy> SatManUK: Not that I know of. Have you tried booting from the CD menu straight to "install ubuntu?"
<SatManUK> oddy: when i do its asking for a username and password to login :)
<acicula> fr3nzy, the kernel module package or restricted module package is where most kernel mods are packaged
<SatManUK> like i said its not strictly ubuntu but based on ubuntu 9.10 fork
<enthus> oddy: Are you a mentor for an soc project?
<xerox1> i would like to boot without the graphical bootsplash; is there a way to do that with 9.10? startupmanager doesn't work any longer...
<switchgirl> i am connected via a wireless network - how to secure it
<oddy> enthus: nope, just a bored student that can't be bothered to do my homework!
<enthus> oddy: :-p
<steve_irwin> hahaha
<steve_irwin> i just sent a letter to a soldier in iraq
<steve_irwin> on letterstosoldiers.org
<airtonix> !ot | steve_irwin
<oddy> Mimi: Have you tried gnome-alsamixer (from console)?
<ubottu> steve_irwin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fr3nzy> thanks, acicula, I'm a bit puzzled as to how am I supposed to install it with the bare command line system.
<oddy> mimi: you might have to install it
<switchgirl> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steve_irwin> Hi soldiers I'm Jeff and I'm 8 years old and I want to say thank you for making it so I can go to school and be free. I don't know how much I would cost if I weren't free but I think it would be less than the PS3 I got for Christmas from Santa. It's so awesome I play Call of Duty and pretend I'm you guys blowing up all of the bad guys who speak funny languages. When I grow up, I wanna be a soldier and fire guns and drive tanks just like yo
<airtonix> !ot | steve_irwin
<Mimi> oddy,  let me try :)
<oddy> ok Mimi
<corigo> How to boot to command line?
<Blackout> Hola, me oye alguien.
<oddy> corigo: CTRL-ALT-F1 at any point will take you to a console
<Guest66308> si
<happyface> is there a way to change the "Scan right index finger on UPEK TouchStrip" message with fprint?
<Jakes> How can i enable monitor mode with no Prism2  using iwconfig?
<Jakes> iwpriv doesnt works for me
<oddy> corigo: and the 'Rescue Mode' in grub can take you to a root shell
<smacky_> what are the commands to install a script plz  cdmod??
<Blackout> Alguien español???
<Stargaze> !es| Blackout
<ubottu> Blackout: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fr3nzy> Acicula, will apt-get install <the packages> do the initial job of implementing the driver into the system or should I recompile the sources with the new driver?
<airtonix> Jakes, you use ifconfig not iwconfig
<oddy> smacky_: I'm gonna need more info than that to help you
<meganerd> Jakes: it depends on the wireless card
<airtonix> Jakes, and what meganerd said.
<Blackout> Gracias ubottu
<fr3nzy> I'm a bit new to this, so I'm sorry for my general lack of knowledge. :-)
<Blackout> Aunque he entendido la mitad
<meganerd> Jakes: for atheros cards you use wlanconfig
<airtonix> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Stargaze> Jakes, also try iwlist
<Mimi> oddy, Hey!! that works! It doesn't do that problem of jumping to 100%. Cool, thanks a lot oddy! ;-D
<oddy> np Mimi :) glad to help
<oddy> just stick with ubuntu for me
<Newky> corigo: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/22/booting-in-to-the-command-prompt/
<Blackout> Alguien dispuesto a hablar, alguien me podría explicar como va esto.
<meganerd> Stargaze: iwlist does not enable monitor mode
<Stargaze> !es| Blackout
<ubottu> Blackout: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<airtonix> Newky, for the viewers out there, how long did it take you to find that via google ?
<Newky> airtonix: around 2 mins
<Blackout> Soy nuevo
<acicula> fr3nzy, id google on ubuntu and the driver name to see if its packaged or not, only then building it yourself may be an option(or if its really new and you need some feature it provides?)
<AndChat-> !spanish
<Blackout> Que os den
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<duffydack> how come partimage is no longer in the repos.. where can I get it from
<fabri> hola
<Pici> duffydack: Its still in the repositories here.
<Pici> !es > fabri
<ubottu> fabri, please see my private message
<fabri> nesecito ayuda con mi ubuntu
<meganerd> Pici: it is not in karmic
<duffydack> Pici, Package partimage is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pici> duffydack: Are you perchance on AMD64?
<Stargaze> !it| fabri
<ubottu> fabri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<duffydack> Pici, yes
<Pici> duffydack: I only see it available for i386:  partimage | 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 | karmic/universe | source, i386
<oddy> right ubuntu-ers, i'm off. glad i could help whoever i've helped :)
<fabri> is foro in ingles
<Pici> Stargaze: Thats not italian.
<bpocock> how do i disable the gnome-settings-daemon?
<acicula> fr3nzy, what are you trying to achieve that needs the acx100 driver? i see firmware for such a device but not a driver by the same name
<cpd-linux_> olá... pessoal
<meganerd> duffydack: have a look at clonezilla, it provides a nice front end to partimage
<oddy> part (byebye)
<Pici> fabri: /join #ubuntu-es
<mneptok> fabri: Ingles solamente en este canal, pf.
<Pici> !br | cpd-linux_
<ubottu> cpd-linux_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fabri> ok thank
<cpd-linux_> ok
<mneptok> fabri: de anada
<mneptok> *nada
<duffydack> meganerd, yeah I use it, but Id rather not boot it up for this task.. besides, clonezilla is on the usb stick i wanna image
<fr3nzy> Well, I'm sure the driver is in the normal ubuntu distro, but when I install ubuntu alternate (9.10) (just the basic command line system) the drivers don't get included with the installation, the wifi card (for which this acx100 driver is) is detected properly by the lshw. So I'm wondering how to make it work, and there's not much info regarding both ubuntu karmic and the included acx100 driver.
<meganerd> duffydack: I know, I have the 64bit version of Ubuntu on all my machines, no partimage kinda sucks
<fr3nzy> Anyone had any experience with this?
<duffydack> meganerd, i`ll see how a compiled version works out....
<meganerd> duffydack: I also carry systemrescuecd on a USB key wherever I go
<meganerd> duffydack: I have never bothered with manually compiling it
<acicula> fr3nzy, not planning on installing the gui system?
 * Stargaze recommends Ultilex 5 for rescuing system
<smacky_> bash: cdmod: command not found
<meganerd> duffydack: not a bad idea IMO
<riktking> Anyone know how to change the default vnc port ?
<duffydack> ugh, it needs z more recent bzip2
<duffydack> this is why I hate compiling..
<fr3nzy> acicula, I might do that later, you think it will be easier with the gui tools? I'm not that afraid of the command line, so I was curious if I can get it solved first. Having access to the internet before installing all the other packages would be nice.
<wrinkliez> hey guys.  is apt-get a frontend for aptitude? or the other way around? im confused
<deadpigeon> other way round
<deadpigeon> er, isnt aptitude cmd line too?
<wrinkliez> yep
<seth> i dunno
<wrinkliez> it is
<deadpigeon> synaptic package manager is the frontend
<wizard_> aptitude is command line, yes
<Stargaze> yes, it displays an interface in terminal
<seth> ^^
<wrinkliez> well then whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get lol
<acicula> fr3nzy, well having a working gui and an updated system makes things a bit easier yeah
<wizard_> wrinkliez: the different is very little.
<daniskami> both are independent and both are interfaces to the package management systems
<wizard_> difference*
<llutz> wrinkliez: nothing to laugh at, both are frontends to apt
<fr3nzy> I can't update, since I have only wifi access to the internet atm.
<daniskami> aptitude keeps logs which is nice by the way
<acicula> fr3nzy, from the acx100 wikipage i gather it should just be in the mainline kernel, though getting wireless to work from the console requires some effort
<wrinkliez> why would you create something so similar though i dont understand
<tourt> hello guys
<niklasfi> hello! I have the following problem: i have generated a private key file with puttygen under windows. i would now like to use that key to log into my server under ubuntu via ssh. i have copied and renamed the .ppk file to ~/.ssh/id_rsa and chmodded to 700. I can log on to the server using putty when i reference the keyfile. why can't i with the "ssh" command?
<acicula> fr3nzy, what does iwconfig give as output?
<wrinkliez> the reason i ask is because ive used apt-get my entire ubuntu life until i realized you search with aptitude search blahblah
<deadpigeon> because flavor is tastey.
<seth> brasero is losing my patience...
<deadpigeon> wrinkliez: same thing use whatever is more comfortable.
<Newky> niklasfi: jus use ssh-keygen to generate a new rsa key
<smacky_> in my home folder i got this little script which is this #!/bin/bash
<smacky_> #Make iso from MPG's
<smacky_> dvdauthor -o dvd -t $1 &&
<smacky_> dvdauthor -o dvd -T &&
<smacky_> mkisofs -dvd-video -o dvd.iso dvd/ &&
<FloodBot3> smacky_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smacky_> exit     what are the commands to install it plz
<daniskami> wrinkliez: that would be apt-cache search otherwise
<niklasfi> Newky: but then how do i add a second key to the server
<AlVaRiToOo> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<wrinkliez> daniskami: ah. well... thanks
<AlVaRiToOo> ai  alguien
<tourt> is there anyone with experience with ubuntu enterprise cloud? I'm trying to create instances but they all stop after being created. Does anyone got into a similar situation?
<fr3nzy> acicula, there's no local name associated for the device as of yet, I will need to get the driver to work firts, I think.
<daniskami> wrinkliez: I've got used to aptitude because it does it all
<Newky> niklasfi: append it to the id_rsa.pub
<Newky> on server side
<AlVaRiToOo> dou you like my
<jaypur> i want to browse my server by ssh with nautilus, but i want to access all files with all privileges, i had installed nautilus but it can not display, and i've already connected nautilus with ssh, but i can't create or modify some filmes, plz help!
<smacky_> how do i fix this plz bash: cdmod: command not found
<wizard_> daniskami: I use apt-get because I find it more comfortable to type.  Faster.
<zamba> Newky: you mean authorized_keys now, right?
<acicula> fr3nzy, well iwconfig will tell you that
<riktking> Jaypur start nautillus with sudo
<Newky> zamba: sorry ur rite
<hystreni> What do i have to install to be able to play GO on the gnome ggzgamingzone network
<tourt> \join #uec
<daniskami> wizard_: I type aptiTAB and it's there ;)
<lullabud> smacky_: is cdmod a real command?
<jaypur> riktking, but how can i connect to my server?
<jaypur> riktking, as a root
<riktking> Jaypur Have u ssh'd in?
<wizard_> daniskami: I type apt-TAB, just as fast I suppose :)
<Newky> niklasfi: jus copy the id_rsa to ur server homepage and do a cat id_rsa >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<fr3nzy> Okay, I'll go check that out then, I'm sure there's no any driver currently associated with the wifi card.
<Losha> smacky_: cdmod isn't a command. What are you trying to do?
<fr3nzy> Thanks, and I guess I'll be back, shortly. :-)
<riktking> Jaypur enable x forwarding use the switch -X, then when logged in via ssh type sudo nautillus
<jaypur> riktking, ssh at the server and at the laptop
<daniskami> wizard_: except that apt- usually is ambiguous (apt-cache, apt-config etc.), so you can't tab after apt-, but now I'm nitpicking
<jaypur> riktking, aaah let me reinstall nautlius at the server... and then what should i do?
<riktking> Jaypur so u type ssh user@address:port -X
<jaypur> riktking, yes i've already done that...
<riktking> Jaypur which starts ssh with x forwarding enabled, the just type sudo nautillus
<jaypur> riktking, just a sec
<riktking> Jaypur u have nautillus with root
<jaypur> riktking, installing nautlius
<riktking> Jaypur will run a lil slow depending on network connection
<riktking> Ok
<nasrullah> hi,  I want to know if there is a blog  or a guide website for xubuntu
<pk__> what is the latest name of openssh package for Karmic?
<jozefk> i need a suggestion about the folders I need to back up if I want to do a fresh install. so far I back up /etc and /home
<lullabud> jozefk: might check /usr for things like apache, samba, or other shared services.
<duffydack> meganerd, hmm, only thing with partimage is you cant do more than 1 at a time,,,
<jaypur> riktking, jan@jan-server:~$ sudo nautilus
<jaypur> Could not parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<jozefk> thanks
<riktking> Jaypur is the system ur on linux or windows?
<nasrullah> about xubuntu pls
<jaypur> riktking, both on ubuntu
<deostroll> do i need the alternate iso to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10?
<acicula> deostroll, nope you can upgrade via update-manager
<riktking> Jaypur, did u ssh with the -X switch? Not -x
<seanbrystone> if i created a symlink from ~/.local/share/tomboy to ~/Ubuntu One  would that mean my tomboy notes would go to the Ubuntu One cloud? And if so how do would I make the link, im not good with that link command
<nasrullah> xubuntu.xubuntu pls
<jaypur> -x???
<deostroll> acicula: can't rely on my internet connection...
<acicula> seanbrystone, that just puts the link there id suspect
<riktking> Jaypur it has to be -X
<dayz> hi
<dayz> does anyone know how to use lpr to print between page 2 and 5 using -Z options?
<nasrullah> about xubuntu guide  pls
<seanbrystone> acicula, ah ok ill just use rsync then, thanks :)
<jaypur> riktking, sudo nautilus -x?
<jaypur> riktking, sorry i could not understand
<riktking> Jaypur no ssh user@server -X
<riktking> The sudo nautillus
<nasrullah> no one cannot reply me????
<riktking> *Then
<nasrullah> xubuntu pls..............
<riktking> Nasrulla - google ?
<Losha> nasrullah: try /join #xubuntu
<jaypur> riktking, ssh -p myport ip -x ???
<lahmas> Why would Ubuntu be a programmer's choice over other Linux distros?
<nasrullah> rikting..ok google but I am searching for  a blog or website pls
<riktking> Jaypur yes but capital X not x
<nasrullah> thank you lotha
<jaypur> ok
<jaypur> just a sec
<Slart> lahmas: not sure... I don't think it's that different from the other major distros
<pk__> do i need to apt-get update just after installation in order to find packages
<rsk> lahmas for a programmer you just want everything to work from the start
<Losha> lahmas: why wouldn't it be? Easy setup, plenty of tools, popular, good first line support....
<rsk> lahmas ubuntu does that fairly well
<fr3nzy> acicula, iwconfig printed only "no wireless extension" and it also printed out "eth0" which is my lan card, as far as I understand.
<rsk> lahmas i guess that's why
<daniskami> pk__: Yes. But probably the update manager which is in the upper right corner will prompt for your password and do it for you automatically
<acicula> fr3nzy, yeah, afaik the acx is pretty horrible, its wiki says its in the ubuntu distro but i couldnt find it
<kevbo1> oddy: in case you're wondering i got it working :P there's a tutorial in the 64bit subforum on the forum
<noren> hi all, i need some info on how to listen to streaming audio from CLI ~~
<pk__> there is no update manager over here
<pk__> anyways managed it to update manually
<eax> Hi there, I have an HDD that automounts, however, only root can write to it. I want all users to be able to write to it. How can I do that? :)
<wizard_> Is there any signifcant reason to use 64 bit?
<acicula> fr3nzy, i think i've used that driver a year or two ago and quickly went for the windows driver via ndiswrapper and shortly after just swapped out the card
<fr3nzy> Thanks for your time, though, acicula. I'll have to fiddle with it a bit more. :-)
<wizard_> What 64bit apps would the average user use for it?
<pijita> ola
<pijita> hay alguien español
<acicula> wizard_, aside from the memory limit for end users there is little difference
<acicula> !es | pijita
<Slart> wizard_: you can use more memory
<ubottu> pijita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fr3nzy> That's a nice one, any wifi card which you can recommend for ubuntu?
<daniskami> pk__: remember that "apt-get update" only updates the package lists, you have to do "apt-get upgrade" in order to actually upgrade the packages
<Slart> wizard_: you need 64bit or PAE to use more than 4GB of memory..
<Losha> eax: what type of filesystem? Who owns the top-level directory & what are its permissions set to?
<wizard_> Slart, acicula: yes, but most people don;t need more than a couple gigs of ram, so its almost useless for the average user.
<ranjan> hi guys
<eax> Losha: Ext4, what is the top-level directory and how do I check the permissions?
<Slart> wizard_: the speed difference between 32 and 64bit is not really noticable.. unless you use some very specific comparison cases
<vasilis> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com
<chadkouse> hey guys.. I'm trying to install ubuntu to a fakeraid 0 - the install went fine, it asked me if I wanted to activate my raid, etc... however now when it tries to boot I just get a blinking cursor
<vasilis> hello
<vasilis> all
<pk__> hmmm
<vasilis> people
<FloodBot3> vasilis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pk__> ranjan : you are supposed to ask your questions directly
<vasilis> ok
<Losha> eax: where is the volume mounted? Usually /media/somewhere? See anything like that?
<vasilis> Can i send only name?
<Slart> wizard_: I wouldn't say useless.. we have to start using it at some point.. we'll need that extra memory soon
<eax> Losha: /media/sdd1 - Seems like Root owns it, permissions are: "drwxr-xr-x"
<chadkouse> anyone have experience installing to a sata raid ?
<vasilis> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com
<xerox1> anyone with a thinkpad here? my leds for battery and power supply are both on if i am using the power supply; is that okay / normal?
<Slart> wizard_: I look at it the other way around.. unless there is a specific reason to use 32bit I would go with 64bit
<Losha> eax: to make it writable by anyone, open a terminal, cd /media/sdd1, then sudo chmod -R ugo+rwx .  <-- that's a dot there, it's important, don't omit it!
<eax> Losha: Thanks :) Trying that now
<acicula> wizard_, i didnt say useless, but little difference for the end user, thats not the same, i think unless there are reasons to stick with 32bit 64bit is recommended
<EmLoD> Problem: Panels (or taskbars) are floating over into my second screen, with a different resoultuin, resuling in not being able to use it properly. Useing Nvidia Twinview on a Laptop... Searched around for a few hours now...
<eax> Losha: Works perfectly! Thanks a lot :D
<Losha> vasilis: stop advertising your web site. It's against channel guidelines and will get you banned...
<acicula> fr3nzy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs is where id start
<acicula> fr3nzy, not to sure on chipsets to recommend though
<acicula> fr3nzy, nothing involving texas instruments or broadcom in any case :)
<fr3nzy> That's a good tip for a start.
<deostroll> hi can any1 give me the link to karmic koala's alternate iso image download page?
<acicula> fr3nzy, anyway try to do a normal install with gui and see what ubuntu comes up with in terms of drivers, but i never had much luck with it
<Slart> deostroll: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Slart> !alternate | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<chadkouse> should my raid partition show up as system type GPT ?
<Slart> deostroll: or you meant a direct link to the iso file?
<fr3nzy> Maybe I should just ask generally. Since I might be spending some cash in the near future on my wifi hardware, what good wifi card + wifi ADSL router combo would you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<acicula> fr3nzy, you can get it to work though via ndiswrapper, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434983
<laron_> how can i search the repository for firefox extensions?
<fr3nzy> Thanks, acicula, I'll look into it.
<Slart> laron_: search for "firefox extension" in synaptic? or use apt-cache
<acicula> fr3nzy, iirc the open source acx only does wep anyway
<Slart> laron_: I usually install extensions from the mozilla site though
<Losha> deostroll: 2nd link in google. Sometimes I think you're just not trying: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<wizard_> laron_: visit the mozilla website.  That's where FireFox extensions live.
<nico__> I am having problems installing the cloud with 1 controller and 1 node. Once started, the node dies suddenly
<wizard_> !google Losha
<fr3nzy> Acicula, and info about the stability opf the driver? Did it diconnect often?
<laron_> im working with the ltsp environment so i need to use the command line, and im interested in which extensions are in the repository
<deostroll> Losha: thanx...
<laron_> i think apt-cache search "firefox extensions" will work
<laron_> thanks
<soreau> fr3nzy: You want a router that can do wpa encryption and a wifi card that justworks without having to mess with installing drivers (which includes using ndiswrapper)
<Losha> wizard_: despite channel policy, I think people should google first, then ask irc...
<balsaq> I just tried to update and its stalling at 99% [Waiting for headers] whats wrong here?
<wizard_> Losha: I agree, 100%
<balsaq> oh i see what it is
<Losha> balsaq: network constipation, just be patient. Probably not on your end...
<fr3nzy> More or less soreau. Foremost I'd like it to work properly, wothout the random disconnects and large losses of packets.
<acicula> fr3nzy, ndiswrapper works a little but as awhole is quite horrible
<fr3nzy> I've heard that before, acicula.
<n-iCe> hi, how can I know whats the lastest version of the driver iwl3945
<soreau> fr3nzy: I use atheros chipsets and the ath*k drivers which seems to work quite well
<acicula> fr3nzy, it was 15 euro to get an atheros chipset that worked properly. Re the acx driver the last frontpage update is from 2006, are you sure it just hasnt been dropped from the ubuntu kernel?
<fr3nzy> It hasn't because the normal desktop install seems to get the drivers working.
<Losha> fr3nzy: any router which can run tomato firmware is a good bet & well tested with plenty of support: http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<enthus> lol
<fr3nzy> Thanks Losha.
<EmLoD> Question: Panels are floating over into my second screen, with a different resoultion, so i can't see ot all. I'm Useing Nvidia Twinview on a Laptop... Searched around for a few hours now, can't seem to find a soulution to this... Is there a way to tell X where the panels should start\end
<CharbeL> anyone from lebanon here ?
<acicula> fr3nzy, oh ok, does it work with wpa too then?
<n-iCe> hi, what's the package name for a iwl3945 wireless card
<n-iCe> !iwl3945
<fr3nzy> I don't think so, no.
<enthus> which version did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"will install?
<sine`> how do i get skype chaps
<balsaq> I just tried to uninstall google-chrome but it won't let me remove the url from the software source, it only lets me uncheck the box
<airtonix> sine`, getdeb.net
<acicula> fr3nzy, im curious where it pulls the driver from then, when i google on acx100 ubuntu i just get a few dated pages and not much eles
<DrDank> Hey peeps.. anyone know how to make your menubars/panels transparent?
<enthus> Anyone please :which version of kde did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"will install?
<airtonix> DrDank, right click on the panel and change the transparency
<fr3nzy> same here acicula
<DrDank> airtonix, i mean window panels
<balsaq> DrDank, right click
<wizard_> enthus: kde4 I believe, but I dont use it so im not positive
<Losha> CharbeL: might find someone in #ubuntu-arabic
<airtonix> DrDank, window frames, can be made transparent if you are using compiz and emerald
<jaypur> i can't move a folder from my laptop to my server by nautilus with ssh, can someone help me??
<DrDank> so I need emerald also?
<wizard_> DrDank: no.
<noren> !stream
<balsaq> I just tried to uninstall google-chrome but it won't let me remove the url from the software source, it only lets me uncheck the box. how do i fix this?
<sate> Hey guys I'm wondering how to open rar files in ubuntu?
<airtonix> DrDank, yes and an emerald theme that makes them transparent
<enthus> wizard_: Could you please tell me the exact version like 4.4.X?
<noren> balsaq: sudo apt-get remove google-chrome
<enthus> sate: using unrar.. :-)
<wizard_> DrDank: there are several "Window Managers" that allow for transparent window decorations.  Compiz is the most pouplar, but if you prefer lightweight Window Managers like Fluxbox, that works too.
<fr3nzy> I guess I might try the ndsiwrapper, and if it doesn't help much I'll have to invest some money in new wifi hardware.
<DrDank> wizard, I have Compiz..
<enthus> sate: lol
<balsaq> noren, its already been removed
<sate> im on like 4 hours of sleep lol
<CharbeL> thx Losha
<balsaq> noren, the problem is that the link in the software source, it won't let me delete it
<Losha> jaypur: does it have to be via nautilus? If ssh works, scp is a good way to copy stuff...
<enthus> sate:  you have to install unrar first from your synaptic package manager or through terminal!
<wael> any idea how to get multiple screens working on ubuntu
<jaypur> Losha, scp?
<balsaq> wael, right click
<sate> yup doing it now
<jaypur> Losha, i want to move some files to my server, from my laptop to some directories of the server
<enthus> sate: after that use this command "unrar -e <filename.rar>
<Losha> jaypur: it's a copying tool that comes with the ssh package. Like cp only for copying *between* systems...
<sate> Yup got it working thanks enthus
<balsaq> noren, the problem is that the link in the software source, it won't let me delete it
<balsaq> noren, the problem is that the link in the software source, it won't let me delete it
<noren_> need help here listening to audio stream frm CLI !!
<wael> any idea how to setup multiple monitors on ubuntu
<jaypur> Losha, how can i use that my friend?
<airtonix> DrDank, you mean like this ? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/47171/screenshot_001_jKDJ3F.png
<haakon__> wael, what videocard do you have?
<golgesh> lu
<golgesh> des francer
<acicula> fr3nzy, well it worked for me with wpa, but it causes crashes
<Myrtti> !fr | golgesh
<acicula> for me it did anyway
<Losha> jaypur: ok, tell me what directory you want to copy, where do you want to copy it to, and what are the names of the laptop & server?
<balsaq> i removed google chrome but its not letting me remove it from the software source menu
<golgesh> jui novice dans linux
<golgesh> lo
<golgesh> l
<balsaq> the url in the software sources, it won't let me delete that all i can do is uncheck it
<noren_> balsaq: do u mean frm synaptic
<Losha> golgesh: your french needs some work too...
<Stargaze> !fr| golgesh
<ubottu> golgesh: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<aouldr78> hello everyone
<enthus> sate: np
<balsaq> noren_, no system>administration>software sources
<Stargaze> Losha, jui = j'suis = je suis
<golgesh> it's ok sorry
<CharbeL> Losha, there is much more users in #ubuntu-lb than #ubuntu-arabic and in both rooms all users are away :S
<plitter> hello, is there a way to make gedit use the same coding as windows?
<aouldr78> how can i reach my computer through my modem
<EmLoD> Question: Panels appear on both screens, with different resoultions, so i can't see all of the panel, because some of it is outside both the screens. I'm Useing Nvidia Twinview on a Laptop... Searched around for a few hours now, can't seem to find a soulution to this... Is there a way to tell X where the panels should start\end within the virtual monitor...
<noren_> balsaq: open the synaptic and remove the google repository
<balsaq> noren_, there is nothing google highlighted in synaptic
<Stargaze> aouldr78, type /join #ubuntu-server
<Losha> CharbeL: I will make a note of that. Many channels are much slower than this one, and you just have to be patient in those other channels. If you want to ask your question in English here, that is fine too...
<jaypur> Losha, its like, from home of the laptop, to the home of the server, and its a folder... just that simples...
<balsaq> noren_, oh i see
<balsaq> noren_, thats where the problem is, it won't let me delete it
<noren_> balsaq: run sudo apt-get update >> once
<Losha> jaypur: if you tell me the actual names, I can tell you the exact syntax of the command you need to type..
<CharbeL> i have so many questions to ask
<Losha> CharbeL: we may tell you to go and do some reading then. That's ok....
<jaypur> Losha, i don't know the names anymore, because i'm looking at the phisical server right now, trying to install phpsys, but you can give me an exemple if you want. =)
<balsaq> noren_, its still there
<overclucker> balsaq: you can also rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<plitter> is there a way to make gedit use same encoding as a windows machine?
<CharbeL> i did Losha
<haakon97> plitter: You mean ANSI?
<wael> anyone know how to setup multiple displays
<overclucker> balsaq: you also hate waiting for headers?
<balsaq> overclucker, how do i do that?
<noren_> balsaq: open /etc/apt/sources.list and see if there any mention of it in there
<EmLoD> wael, having a problem with that myself... :(
<Grey_Loki> Is there a fix/hack yet for not being able to automatically 'clean up by name' in Nautilus/gnome on the desktop?
<balsaq> noren_, how do i do that?
<Losha> jaypur: not much to it: On the laptop, open a terminal and try: scp -r source-dir server:target-dir. It will prompt for a password etc. before the copy.
<joao> ...
<Losha> CharbeL: start asking...
<sanrom> hola, channel in spanish, please?
<noren_> balsaq: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> !es | sanrom
<ubottu> sanrom: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sanrom> gracias
<enthus> Losha: which version did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"will install?like 4.X?
<jaypur> Losha, ok i got it, thanks man :D i'm trying to install phpsys do you know how to do that???
<Losha> Pici is *fast* on that keyboard...
<Losha> jaypur: never heard of it, sorry....
<wael> any experts on multiple monitors?
<wizard_> enthus: have you tried to google the answer?  If no one here can help you I suggest asking Google.
<VCoolio> enthus: find out with 'apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop'
<haakon97> plitter: If your problem is the line breaks, you should just use the unix2dos program
<Guest2643> Advice please: i am currently on ubuntu through wubi. i am going to repartition my hard drive and do dual install. However, i currently have my hard drive partitioned  (C and D) in windows. What will happen to these two partitions after i repartition with ubuntu?
<jaypur> Losha, thats ok
<wizard_> enthus: in sysnaptic you can see which version will be installed.
<overclucker> balsaq: google's current practice is to use /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list so just removing the file should work.
<jaypur> does any1 know how to install phpsys on apache?
<enthus> wizard_: yeah..i have forgotten google..Anywayz thanks
<plitter> haakon97: i dont know:P but i have already started writing a document in gedit and i have a friend who has windows and want him to get it in the encoding that he can start using straight away
<balsaq> overclucker, i don't see it in the CLI list just the GUI one
<enthus> wizard_: i m installing it from terminal
<happyface> when using screen-I need to use C-a for something but screen takes that command, what to do?
<CharbeL> Losha, 1st of all i donno which server i should select as a source for updates
<VCoolio> happyface: install byobu, it takes function keys for keybindings
<Stargaze> Guest2643, check this => http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<balsaq> the main problem is that google's url is stuck on my software sources list and i can't seem to remove it
<plitter> haakon87: and its not the linebreaks, but more the norwegian keys:)
<happyface> VCoolio: is there another way? this is on a shell which I don't have root
<Losha> CharbeL: it almost doesn't matter. The worst that can happen if you choose the 'wrong' server, is that updates will be slow, but it will still work....
<Pici> happyface: C-a a will send a C-a to the process that you're running in screen
<Wackler1> Still got soundproblems, but now some apps have sound some don't
<overclucker> balsaq: the google repo could be in either /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<Losha> Wackler1: running 9.10 ?
<vasilis> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com/
<vasilis> hi
<vasilis> all
<vasilis> people
<FloodBot3> vasilis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Losha> !ops | vasilis keeps spamming his dumb web site...
<ubottu> vasilis keeps spamming his dumb web site...: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Wackler1> Losha ubuntu ?
<happyface> Pici: it seems to be sending it to screen
<vasilis> What???
<haakon87> plitter: Well, gedit saves as unicode per default.
<haakon87> And notepad is supposed to be able to handle that.
<CharbeL> ok Losha why after updating it says that i need to run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible ?
<Losha> Wackler1: there are different versions. Do you know which one you are running?
<haakon87> If you use more advanced text editors in windows like SciTE, which is godmode, it can set it's encoding to whatever you want it to be. (You want it to be unicode for java for instance).
<Wackler1> Losha 9.10.30 ... i think
<balsaq> overclucker, so just simply deleting should fix it?
<VCoolio> happyface: byobu is in the end a extended screen-profile; maybe you can filter it from the source and put it in your home dir at the right places which I don't know
<sine`> exi
<overclucker> balsaq: yeah, i did the same thiing yesterday
<seanbrystone> how do i get gtk+-2.0? Im trying to compile the newest Gadmin-Rsync but get this error: checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.13) were not met:
<seanbrystone> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<DrDank> Whats a good Ubuntu Customization Site?
<Losha> Wackler1: well, I had good luck with http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html but it might be too much for a beginner...
<overclucker> you could comment the deb * lines out with #, if you might want it again later
<jaypur> does anyone know how to isntall phpsys???
<balsaq> overclucker, what do i do after deleting it?
<VCoolio> seanbrystone: do apt-get build-dep gadmin-rsync first and try again
<Losha> DrDank: not sure what you're after, but I like the 'the perfect desktop' series. Google for them...
<balsaq> xx
<overclucker> apt-get update
<balsaq> oops
<ranjan> hello
<Wackler1> Losha it's the 7th guide on sound issues  and I tought i had a Alsa problem till Opera stgarted to play sound..
<happyface> thanks VCoolio I'll check it out
<ranjan> hello
<xangua> !hi | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<balsaq> overclucker, its still there
<Losha> seanbrystone: it's called libgtk2.0-dev I think, depending on your release version. Try apt-cache search gtk | egrep lib | egrep 2
<Losha> Wackler1: sound is a mess on ubuntu (and many other distros). Sorry, that's just how it is....
<seanbrystone> VCoolio, and Losha thanks it worked :)
<CharbeL> Losha why after updating, ubuntu software center stopped working (i can't install new applications) and why it says that i need to run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible ?
<dabaR> I can't send mail using mail(1)
<Losha> CharbeL: sorry, I don't really know. Are you going to run an upgrade?
<Wackler1> Losha the funny thing is i gave up.... all of the sudden ( no pulse ) on my machine rigth now opera startsw to play sound... grml
<seanscot_> hi
<Losha> Wackler1: like I said, a mess....
<seanscot_> such a simple thing (should be) and i cant do it :( change my boot order on grub
<CharbeL> Losha, that's why i'm here to know if i run partial upgrade or no :)
<Losha> dabaR: mail to where, and what happens?
<seanscot_> can anyone help?
<Losha> CharbeL: if you can, make a backup first. Occasionally and upgrade can break things...
<erUSUL> seanscot_: edit /etc/default/grub
<Wackler1> Losha and sound stoped working all of the sudden as well no internet at the time no updates nada.... funny... a mess as you say
<Losha> !ask | seanscot_
<ubottu> seanscot_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stargaze> !ask| seanscot_
<vasilis> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com/
<mamagoody2> hello, is it possible to disable ahci?
<seanscot_> hey erusil
<seanscot_> erusul
<erUSUL> dabaR: mail needs a mta running or maybe some nullmailer like ssmtp or msmtp iirc
<Losha> !ops | greecy vasilis is back spamming his web site again...
<mamagoody2> i think it has problem with nvidia's interrupt
<jpds> Losha: Ohai.
<CharbeL> Losha, how can i make a backup ?
<seanscot_> thats the answer im getting online
<erUSUL> !mta
<seanscot_> but i dunno what it means
<ubottu> greecy vasilis is back spamming his web site again...: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<neo__> hello
<CharbeL> Losha, today it's my first day on ubuntu lol i just installed it
<seanscot_> yeah charbel , people expect u to know everything on the first day
<seanscot_> get used to it
<seanscot_> lol
<Losha> CharbeL: in that case, I'm guessing you don't have any data to lose, so you can probably not worry about a backup. Just do the upgrade. If it all goes horribly wrong, you can just reinstall and try again, right?
<seanscot_> i dunno why its so difficult to change boot order
<seanscot_> what a pain
<dbernar1> Why can't I send email with mail(1)
<ddrj> wat a plan
<neo__> when is lucid lynx coming out?
<neo__> anyone?
<Losha> seanscot_: because it depends in part on the hardware/bios cooperating. That's always a mess...
<ZykoticK9> neo__, 45 days
<mneptok> neo__: 10.04
<jpds> neo__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ddrj> i installed ubuntu from my camera
<seanscot_> damn
<Losha> dbernar1: weren't you just here as dbaR?
<CharbeL> right Losha
<dbernar1> Losha: yes
<seanbrystone> neo__, the beta is coming out like in 5 days
<seanscot_> i guess uninstalling ubunty could be messy too
<Losha> dbernar1: planning to answer my question, or just ignore me?
<happyface> VCoolio: thanks, byobu looks a lot better than screen! wow
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, beat1 in 3 days
<dbernar1> Losha: I got disconnected, hence the new nick :)
<seanbrystone> yeah my bad
<dbernar1> Losha: what was the question?
<seanbrystone> just checked
<seanbrystone> :)
<neo__> i have installed inside windows
<VCoolio> happyface: I know, I'm in it right now ;) much easier too
<neo__> will upgrading be a problem
<Losha> dbernar1: in that case, can you tell me: mail to where, and what happens when you try and send it...
<kraetzja> anyone run into an issue w/ wine not displaying checkboxes in windows/apps?
<happyface> VCoolio: I'll definitely use it when I can, I wish I could install it on this other shell I need to use :(
<neo__> since i think it uses ntfs not ext4
<neo__> No i did not
<seanscot_> damn
<Losha> neo__: a wubi install?
<seanscot_> maybe i need to just do a clean xp install
<VCoolio> happyface: you could maybe compile it and install to your home directory; but you may miss dependencies to build it
<seanscot_> and throw in the towel with ubuntu lol
<psusi> neo__: if yuo did a WUBI install then it creates a big file on the windows ntfs partition, which contains the ext3/4 partition for Ubuntu
<happyface> VCoolio: hmm yea I was thinking that, might give it a try
<aconran> Where can I find a reference to what is intended to be stored in ~/.local/share/ ?
<psusi> seanscot_: what's the problem again?  I only saw you ask something about boot order
<dbernar1> Losha: mail to external destinations, and I just basically know that I get no email on the other end.
<seanscot_> i just cant change the boot order
<seanscot_> i tried following instructions on the forums
<Losha> dbernar1: do you have a mail backend installed and configured e.g. sendmail or postfix or something?
<neo__> Will upgrade be a problem for me then?
<seanscot_> but i cant edit any of the files
<CharbeL> seanscot_, i'm not here to know everything on the first day but at least to get help with some problems
<psusi> seanscot_: what do you mean by "boot order"?
<seanscot_> ah i just mean in grub
<psusi> it can mean different things
<arakthor> psusi, I think seanscot_ wants to have grub default to booting windows
<overclucker> aconran: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ , maybe
<seanscot_> instead of ubuntu being the default i need it to be xp
<psusi> you mean you just want to change the order the entries appear on the menu in?
<seanscot_> yeah
<[eXception]> hi
<seanscot_> so that the 9s thing is on xp
<aconran> overclucker, thx
<psusi> seanscot_: grub-set-default
<[eXception]> whats the best ppa for latest thunderbird ?
<aconran> overclucker, it doesn't even mention it :-/
<seanscot_> sorry psusi , but where do i type that into ?
<dbernar1> Losha: Looks like it was spam blocker!
<neo__>  hi
<neo__>  i faced problem while cleaning upbootloader of windows
<neo__>  i tried to remove wubi but it does not go
<pedrovrm> hi, could someone help me? i was trying to install thinkfinger and now i can't login
<Losha> dbernar1: cool, so it's working now?
<psusi> seanscot_: in a terminal window... sudo grub-set-default x where is is the number of the entry starting with 0
<gaspard> is there a way to install only selected packets when installing ubuntu ? (i.e. i only want openssh then install each packet individually)
<overclucker> aconran: no? wish I knew where to find ubuntu's file hierarchy sceme
<dbernar1> Losha: not 100% sure. Goes to my gmail fine, internally on the server, but not when sent to my domain.
<erUSUL> !minimal | gaspard
<ubottu> gaspard: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dbernar1> Losha: or so it seems.
<seanscot_> wow! that seems to have worked!
<qetuR> Hi! How do I install the nvidia grafikdriver for Xubuntu?
<aconran> overclucker, http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<aconran> overclucker, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2008-November/009999.html
<seanscot_> il brb and let u know how i got on :)
<neo__>  hi
<neo__>  i faced problem while cleaning up bootloader of windows
<neo__>  i tried to remove wubi but it does not go
<neo__> anybody??/
<FloodBot3> neo__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> happyface: check out the 3rd option here; works with a ~/.screenrc it seems; https://launchpad.net/byobu
<Losha> dbernar1: does your mail prog have a verbose mode (-v). Also, you can check the maillog for clues (/var/log/mail*)
<neo__> so what do i do if i do not get answers Sir? shall i not ask again
<gaspard> thnx overclucker , but don't have any cd rom drive on my server and the usb-creator doesn't seem to work with mini.iso .... i am trying ubuntu-server
<qetuR> Hi! How do I install the nvidia grafikdriver for Xubuntu?
<Slart> neo__: you should write your question on 1 line.. if you don't get an answer you should wait 10-15 minutes before repeating.. use the time to search forums, improve the question, provide more details and so on
<Slart> neo__: the floodbot reacts to several lines by the same person within a short period of time.
<gaspard> that's because i install from usb stick
<aconran> Is anyone aware of any projects looking to implement a Gnome like clone (rather than Kde) in Qt?
<neo__> Slart:I have been working on this problem for a week or so
<neo__> did not get any solution..pardon me
<Losha> aconran: because the world needs another clone of gnome?
<seanscot_> damn , that didnt work :(
<natrixnatrix89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395771/ please take a look - what could be causing this. the pc disconnects from wifi very often
<seanscot_> *sighs*
<aconran> Losha, right :)
<arakthor> seanscot_, what did it do?
<pedrovrm> hi, could someone help me? i was trying to install thinkfinger and now i can't login
<Slart> neo__: from the 4 lines you wrote before I can't really say if I know the answer to your problem or not.. provide details about version of ubuntu, error messages, what you're trying to achieve and so on
<aconran> Losha, I just prefer the Qt api as opposed to gtk... but can't stand using KDE in comparison to gnome
<seanscot_> sudo grub-set-default 10
<dbernar1> Losha: Thanks, I was looking for the log and for some reason did not find it, although it was right in /var/log/mail.*
<harry-houdini1> anyone able to tell me if the LTS version of ubuntu supports raid /lvm/ and grub2?
<arakthor> seanscot_, and what did it change?
<dbernar1> Losha: It was denied by spamhaus something
<seanscot_> it asked me for the password
<natrixnatrix89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395771/ please take a look - what could be causing this. the pc disconnects from wifi very often
<seanscot_> but it didnt do anything when i rebooted
<neo__> Slart: I installed ubuntu using Wubi .Now when iremoved it and tried normal install,the bootloader does not detect the new version...how do i remove the previous GRUB n replace the WUBI grub with a normal one
<Losha> aconran: I don't use either, but certain kde apps are better than their gnome counterparts e.g. k3b, klibido. I'd be happy if they'd just fix more gnome bugs...
<neo__> problem is with Grub not WUbi
<Slart> neo__: I have no idea what wubi does or how it handles grub and booting.. on a normal system you run "sudo update-grub" and it looks around for operating systems to boot and puts them in a boot menu
<neo__> Slart : Also Wubi has a limited space of #) GB only for ubuntu...i need to give it 50 GB how do i do it???? any idea...my drive on which ubuntu is stored is a 50 gb drive....
<seanscot_> ok ive just installed "startup manager"
<seanscot_> gonna reboot and see if changing it on that works
<seanscot_> cheers
<Slart> seanscot_: I'm not sure if startup-manager works on the new grub
<neo__> Also Wubi has a limited space of 30 GB only for ubuntu...i need to give it 50 GB how do i do it???? any idea...my drive on which ubuntu is stored is a 50 gb drive....
<slacker_nl> neo__: create second disk for your /home?
<dbernar1> Losha: and I requested that it be removed, so should be fine after that. Thanks again.
<neo__> It it safe to upgrade to the new grub..i am a bit afraid
<arakthor> :q
<slacker_nl> neo__: it has been working for me :)
<rsk> neo__ you don't have too
<neo__> how do i do that  slacker_al
<happyface> VCoolio: there's instructions on what to do if you don't have root in the byobu readme
<neo__> I am much of a new bie.Some guide will be  nice.
<VCoolio> happyface: cool, you're settled then
<harry-houdini1> anyone able to tell me if any of the installers support raid /lvm besides karmic 9.1 alternative cd?
<neo__> I tried GRUB 1.97 beta in the new fedora 12. It could not detect Windows as second OS ,thats why i am scared
<markdymek_> can someone help me install nvidia drivers
<harry-houdini1> I would prefer the lts version but it doesnt appear the installer supports raid/lvm/grub2 without some finagling
<gaspard> i gonna try ubuntu server, thnx 4 help
<markdymek_> have nvidia 9400
<Slart> harry-houdini1: I don't think the regular desktop installer handles raid/lvm.. not sure if there are an other, more exotic, installers out there.. I would go with the alternate installer if I needed raid/lvm... the system itself will be the same after the install.. it's just the installer that is text based
<dmweyer> hi all
<dmweyer> quick question if I may
<neo__> Anyone??
<erUSUL> markdymek_: System>Admin...>hardware drivers does not work ?
<slacker_nl> neo__: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=223945 < have a look in this guys sig, he has plenty on grub2, click on about me
<Slart> dmweyer: go ahead.. ask
<overclucker> neo__: grub2 takes for ever to load, for many people
<dmweyer> can anyone tell me how I can connect to a pop3 account to see how many emails are on the server for that account?
<happyface> VCoolio: yea you just download a compressed file and extract to home, it then works when you just use "screen" normally
<guillem_> hols
<harry-houdini1> Slart,does the latest release of the LTS have an alternate cd that supports the raid and lvm I am trying to get away from karmic...I have been very unhappy with it
<neo__> overclucker: so what are u suggesting
<erUSUL> dmweyer: a mail notification program ?
<psusi> neo__: try it and find out... as long as you have your livecd you can always go back if it doesn't work out
<elnur> Somebody please tell me the point of LTS releases. Does it mean that if I use LTS I end up with older versions of packages?
<guillem_> En l'islam, el dejuni del mes de ramadà  (sawm), és el quart pilar de l'islam. El dejuni es recomana també en altres èpoques de l'any, però durant el ramadà és obligatori per a tothom que pugui fer-lo (estan exempts de complir amb el dejuni les dones embarassades o en període de menstruació, els malalts, els infants abans de la pubertat i els viatgers, entre d'altres). Es fa durant...
<seanbrystone> !LTS | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<guillem_> ...tots els...
<dmweyer> well dont really need notifications, just more like a once in a while to see if there is mail waiting to be fetched
<guillem_> ...dies del mes des de la sortida fins la posta de sol, i implica diverses nocions:
<guillem_>    1. La intenció (نِيَّة niyya): s'ha de fer la primera nit que precedeix el dejuni.
<guillem_>    2. Abstenir-se (إمساك imsāk) de menjar, beure o fumar.
<FloodBot3> guillem_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guillem_>    3. Abstenir-se de mantenir relacions sexuals (جماع ǧimā‘) durant el dia.
<Slart> harry-houdini1: the latest LTS release is 8.04.. I comes as a regular desktop install, alternate install.. I suppose there is a server installer too  if you want that
<overclucker> use grub .97 unless you are feeling esplorative
<erUSUL> elnur: they are supported for more time
<neo__> yeah but in this new grub i do not know how to restore the grub...
<Slart> harry-houdini1: if you mean 10.04 it isn't released yet
<FrozenFire> I just added an ATI Radeon x300 PCI-e graphics card to my system. Can someone point me to the documentation on how to get it going? Searching Google didn't produce.
<harry-houdini1> slart, ah well then there is some hope of support of raid and lvm on the 8.04 release then , next question is  will i be able to preserve my karmic home directory with it?
<erUSUL> dmweyer: maybe getmail or fetchmail can do that
<elnur> seanbrystone, erUSUL, I understand that. But I don't understand what that means. I know that their repos will be kept alive longer, but do their repos get latest versions of packages?
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: it should just work (tm)
<dmweyer> will that download the mail or just reply with a count of how many email are on the server/
<magedragon25> FrozenFire: go to system, admin, hardware drivers
<KB1JWQ> Where do I go to report a bug with the Ubuntu website?
<psusi> neo__: you mean go back to grub legacy?  run grub-setup from the livecd
<erUSUL> elnur: no;
<erUSUL> !latest | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<FrozenFire> erUSUL: Specifically, I'm looking to use the card's S-Video out to my TV
<FrozenFire> At present, it doesn't output anything
<Pici> KB1JWQ: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/
<Slart> harry-houdini1: yes.. you can install it and preserve the home folder.. I'm not sure if it all the software will  like it though... if something has changed the config file format since 8.04 was released it might not understand the files in your home folder.. documents and such shouldn't be a problem though
<seanbrystone> elnur, ubuntu is not a distro for "Just-Released-This-Minute" packages tend to be pretty old for stability reasons...
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: System>Pereferences>screen resolution does not work ?
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Thanks.
<Slart> harry-houdini1: I still strongly recommend backups.. as always.. there are plenty of opportunities to make mistakes.. and recoving hundreds of files is soo boring.. if even possible
<FrozenFire> erUSUL: I assume you mean Display. I'm on 9.10. Nothing shows but my primary onboard graphics.
<elnur> erUSUL, OK. So Ubuntu doesn't use latest versions. But compared to newer releases of the same Ubuntu, do LTS releases get those new versions, or stay with version that came out with LTS release and just get security fixes?
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Hahahaha Nuzum runs that?  I know him, I'm seeing him on Wednesday I think.
<harry-houdini1> ok thanks I guess I will try it then , hope to god it's a better experience than karmic has been...Yes i have made a backup very recently so that wont be a problem
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: ok try with grandr
<natrixnatrix89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395771/ please take a look - what could be causing this. the pc disconnects from wifi very often
<erUSUL> !info grandr | FrozenFire
<ubottu> FrozenFire: grandr (source: grandr): gtk interface to xrandr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git20080326-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<elnur> seanbrystone, OK. So Ubuntu doesn't use latest versions. But compared to newer releases of the same Ubuntu, do LTS releases get those new versions, or stay with version that came out with LTS release and just get security fixes?
<FrozenFire> erUSUL: I tried xrandr --auto, but it didn't show anything. I'll try grandr, but I am fairly familiar with the CLI, if that's more efficient.
<ceterus> ok, another shell scripting question, in csh i want to set a variable as todays date in yyyymmdd format, i use set DATE='date +%Y%m%d' but that sets it litterally as that text but that works fine in bash.. how can i do this in csh?
<hamzaatova3> i've a question-- i can connect to my wireless connectnio with the linux computer but not with another computer with win 7-- do you know what might cause it?
<solow> I tried #linux, but they dont know... How do I open a folder for browsing in the terminal? *in windows this is start .*
<overclucker> are you using ' of ` ?
<overclucker> or*
<ceterus> '
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#xf86-video-ati_.28The_radeon_driver.29
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Good, then you can bug him :)
<Slart> solow: there is "gnome-open"
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: see this wiki it has the xrandr incantations to S-Video
<Losha> elnur: LTS releases get security fixes and bugfixes, but no new features. This means that over time, LTS gets more and more stable, but falls further and further behind in terms of new features. So you get to choose: do you want stability, or new features? If stability, use the LTS, if new features, use the latest release (9.10)...
<localnutter> natrixnatrix89: Looks like poor signal (gets no response from AP/Wireless router) but I'm no expert on this. Anyone else able to shed some light on it?
<Athlan> hi. ive a question: ive got ubuntu 9.10: How am i able to set the vlc player as my default video application?
<solow> Slart, is this distro language, or linux language. because my code has to work on all linux distros.
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Doing so.
<FrozenFire> erUSUL: Would I need to install the proprietary driver for radeon?
<Slart> solow: if you want to be specific you can also try things like "nautilus" or "thunar"
<seanbrystone> elnur, Losha said it best, sorry I was fumbling around with making lables for my folders :)
<erUSUL> ceterus: that wont work in bash eiother ' ' is not the ame as ` `
<Slart> solow: afaik gnome-open would work if gnome is installed and running.. there's probably something else for KDE or xfce
<natrixnatrix89> localnutter: yeah, The signal quality is changing all the time - from 0% to 70
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: no; that is not possible for a X300 afaik
<ceterus> ahh ill try that, sorry for the silly mistake
<localnutter> Athlan: System - Preferences - Preferred Applications
<Athlan> localnutter: should i type in vlc?
<solow> Slart, and gnome is pretty much always there, right? or only on ubuntu?
<Slart> solow: if you're writing an app that has to open a file browsing window I would suggest making this command configurable.. that way distro's can change it to whatever they want for their packages
<erUSUL> ceterus: anyway in bash is cleaner to use $() (dunno if it works in csh frankly i thought that csh was going the way of the dodo)
<elnur> Losha, Thanks for the answer I was looking for. One more question though: I use Debian now because of stability concerns. But Ubuntu has never versions of software compared to Debian. Is that true for LTS too? Is it as much reliable to use Ubuntu LTS instead of Debian?
<elnur> seanbrystone, Yea. But thanks for your answers too. :)
<localnutter> natrixnatrix89: Could be something else interfering. Maybe another AP on the same channel, or something else running on 2.4GHz (microwaves, video senders, doorbells, baby monitors etc).
<seanbrystone> :D
<elnur> erUSUL, Thank you for you answers.
<ceterus> erUSUL, sadly the program i am using requires it otherwise i would never consider csh
<erUSUL> elnur: no problem
<Slart> solow: Gnome is pretty big.. but so is KDE .. I doubt any desktop enviroment has over 50%
<kleus> hey people, can any1 help me recover grub2?
<solow> Slart, Problem is, i'm working on the php version atm. So it has to be done using command line tool...
<Stargaze_> Marjorie Shapiro, physicist at CERN: "There's a tendency for people who aren't experts, to think, if you pay money it must be a better product."
<localnutter> Athlan Yes. Should be enough :)
<pk__> how do i disable gpg check in apt?
<natrixnatrix89> localnutter: dont think so.. Other computers on this network work fine. I thought it could be a problem in the driver or the wifi card
<elnur> Losha, I mean for server.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | pk__
<ubottu> pk__: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<solow> Slart, is there a command to ask linux what's installed? that way I can use the terminal what to use. :)
<kleus> I just installed windows 7 to play some games and can't boot ubuntu, can any1 help me out?
<acicula> !dualboot | kleus
<elnur> kleus, yea, i can. just a sec
<ubottu> kleus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kleus> thanks elnur
<acicula> there a howto recover ubuntu after windows install n the first link
<phrix> hi, I want to build a web server using php and mysql... can someone help me what I need to install...??
<elnur> kleus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<localnutter> natrixnatrix89 Possibly. What's the chipset? And is it next to your other PCs? Can you put it in close proximity to the AP with line of sight?
<llutz> !lamp > phrix
<ubottu> phrix, please see my private message
<kleus> elnur, it didn't worked
<aouldr78> join/ #ubuntu-server
<elnur> kleus, it did work for me several times
<erUSUL> !lamp | phrix
<ubottu> phrix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Athlan> localnutter: How can I then set Exaile as the default audioplayer, whereas vlc should stay the default one for videos?
<corpogen> guys I have a 8 part splitted rar file, when i try to uncompress one part it only works with the file on that part, and in windows uncompressing one part uncompress the entire file. How can I do that in Ubuntu?
<elnur> kleus, what's your problem after trying that solution?
<pk__> but i want to disable checking gpg
<erUSUL> phrix: ouch sorry; llutz already told you ...
<axisys> another wierd think is also related to display .. if the laptop lid is closed all the way i am not getting any gnome menu bar on the top ..
<Losha> elnur: that's hard to answer, as I don't use debian, and there are different repositories for debian so people can make the same tradeoffs of stability vs. features. I *can* tell you that 32-bit 8.04 LTS is very stable, and almost any significant problem you encounter with it will have been see already and have a fix or a workaround. That said, the ultimate in server stability is probably centos....
<Slart> solow: there might very well be.. but I don't know it.. it would make sense to have an enviroment variable or similar
<erUSUL> pk__: that's dangerous/not possible
<llutz> corpogen: unrar the last, the .rar file
<phrix> llutz, erUSUL, thx.. :D
<natrixnatrix89> localnutter: Linksys WUSB54G Wireless Adapter
<pk__> in yum we use to do --nogpgcheck
<brontosaurusrex> what is the exact purpose of the sticky bit? thats 'chmod 1777 folder' ?
<kleus> elnur i'll try the overwriting the master boot record that i didn't tried earlier
<erUSUL> corpogen: "unrar x file.r00"  has allways worked for me
<natrixnatrix89> localnutter: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:000d Linksys WUSB54G Wireless Adapter
<solow> Slart, well, if i knew what was being used, gnome or kde *what else is there?* i can decide what set of commands to use for the app. it will work on windows, and all distro's of linux
<corpogen> its running lets see
<elnur> Losha, So, CentOS falls even more behind in features compared to Debian?
<elnur> kleus, You have to do that :)
<Losha> brontosaurusrex: man chmod has a section on the meaning of the sticky bit..
<brontosaurusrex> Losha: ok, so thats something that can be found on all posix systems basically?
<localnutter> Athlan Doesn't seem to offer that sort of granularity. I'll look...
<Losha> elnur: I believe so. Centos' primary goal is server stability....
<elnur> Losha, Ok. Thanks again. Got new info to meditate on :)
<Losha> brontosaurusrex: yes, I think it's a posix standard...
<corpogen> the original file was 24 gb total, compressed it takes 7 gb. i wanted to move it to a portable drive but it never finish, i always get a error saying file too big and stoped at 4 gb. that is beacuse of the file system right?
<localnutter> natrixnatrix89 are you using a native driver or ndiswrapper? And which release of Ubuntu?
<magedragon25> I have an hp pavillion dv6z with integrated fingerprint swiper....how do I find out what my hardware is, and where can i find the driver for it?
<erUSUL> CentOS is RHEL rebranded
<corpogen> the stuff that say that with ntfs files bigger than 4 gb can not be handled
<Stargaze_> correct
<Slart> solow: well.. *all* linux distros will be very very hard..  there are linux distros running on small embedded systems.. without any displays at all, with gnome/KDE/xfce/other weird desktop enviroments.. some can use more than one file manager
<acicula> corpogen, yes
<natrixnatrix89> localnutter: I'm using the one in the kernel. And I'm using 9.04
<jasonmchristos> hi
<erUSUL> corpogen: yes vfat has a 4GiB limit
<duffydack> If I have done 'dd if=/dev/sdb | gzip > sdb.img.gz'  to dd direct to gzipped file, how do I restore using the gzipped file?
<elnur> erUSUL, if that was for me, please use my name, because it's hard to track messages with such a pace :)
<wasutton3_> is there a way to automatically scale the processor based on if the computer is on battery or ac power?
<natrixnatrix89>  localnutter: whats ndiswrapper?
<Azelphur> (20:03:19) solow: Slart, is there a command to ask linux what's installed? that way I can use the terminal what to use. :)
<Azelphur> solow: lsb_release -d
<Losha> solow: writing portable programs is an art in itself....
<Slart> solow: I think you might want to aim for "most regular desktop" linux systems.. with KDE/Gnome/xfce you'll probably cover 80% or more.. those last percentages will take lots more work
<acicula> wasutton3, cpufreq-applet
<kleus> elnur, at step 3, when i type sudo grub-install --root-directory [etc] i get an error
<acicula> wasutton3, doesnt switch automatically when on ac though, maybe that can be done via laptop-mode
<corpogen> the system file on this disk is msdos (right click-properties). which is the file limit for it?
<kleus> elnur: grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda5
<localnutter> natrixnatrix89 ndiswrapper is for using Windows network drivers in Linux. A last resort!
<wasutton3_> acicula: i have that running but i would like it to automatically do that. Ill look into laptop-mode
<erUSUL> corpogen: vfat fat32 msdos all is the same is 4 GiB - 1B
<corpogen> okay thanks
<kleus> elnur nvm
<Zenker> i am looking for a program that will let me edit the artist/album info on mp3 files (the actual file, nt just in the player like WMA) anyone know of smthin that will work in ubuntu?
<balsaq> anyone here ever have success using gyachi voice chat?
<elnur> kleus, solved?
<erUSUL> Zenker: easytag
<magedragon25> I have an hp pavillion dv6z with integrated fingerprint swiper....how do I find out what my hardware is, and where can i find the driver for it?
<Slart> Zenker: anything that edits mp3-tags
<kleus> i think so
<acicula> wasutton3, or its passed via dbus as an event perhaps, all it takes is an echo into proc
<natrixnatrix89> localnutter: Ok. I'm using the driver that was already in kernel
<solow> Slart, yes. I will. people may request others if they like. but the only problem is, where do i find the system used, and the command for each of these systems. e.g. kde, gnome etc.
<duffydack> +1 easytag
<solow> Azelphur, what does that command do?
<acicula> magedragon25, lspci -vvnn or lsusb
<kleus> elnur i'm gonna reboot now, if i don't show up, then it's solved, thanks
<elm669> easytag for sure
<Slart> Zenker: there are a gazillion of those in the repos =).. I've used easytag too
<Myrtti> Zenker: exfalso ♥
<Azelphur> solow: it tells you the name of the linux distribution you are using (most of the time, some distros don't have lsb_release)
<Zenker> ty i didnt know what 2 search for rolf
<Losha> Zenker: there are tons of them. Every beginning programmer seems to write one. I use mp3info because it's cli-only...
<localnutter> natrixnatrix89 Which version number is your wifi dongle? There's at least 4 bearing that model number
<Slart> solow: as Azelphur suggested.. the lsb modules might be a way.. searching a process list might tell you if gnome/KDE is running.. there might be other ways too
<azareth> hi all
<solow> Azelphur, so, if i know the name of the distro, do i by default know what they use? *eg kde, gnome, etc*
<Losha> solow: almost all of them have uname though...
<Azelphur> solow: no
<Losha> solow: there are entire books published on this topic I believe....
<azareth> I`m using live USB and after every restart my /tmp dir gets empty, how can I stop that
<Azelphur> solow: your writing an app and you want it to work across all distros?
<Slart> solow: note that just because you run a certain distro doesn't mean you use the default desktop enviroment.. but it might be a pretty good starting guess
<pedrovrm> could someone help me? I can't log in after installing thinkfinger, and all my work are inside ubuntu
<natrixnatrix89> localnutter: I have no idea. It might be the fourth one
<azareth> in the matter of fact I want to keep specific file(s)
<Zenker> now to find a fast way to do em, i have more then 10 gb to do :)
<erUSUL> Zenker: easytag can parse filnames to fill tags and viceversa
<brontosaurusrex> Losha: thanks, its working as it is supposed to
<solow> Azelphur, wellm yes and no. I want it to work on all distro's, eventually. but for now, using gnome, kde etc is enough. I want to know HOW to find out which one the distro uses using the terminal, and what command this desktop enviroment uses to open a folder.
<Losha> Zenker: that's why I like mp3info. It's cli. so you can write scripts with it if you know how. GUIs are for people who have time on their hands...
<gokuvg> jhy
<th1> hi, I have Ubuntu Netbook Remix and I wonder how I can make a specific app not auto-maximize the window, specifically it's aMSN that I don't want to do that
<th1> it already works for pidgin etc.
<localnutter> natrixnatrix89 Might have an answer for you then - Follow this link: http://tredosoft.com/rt2870_ubuntu it seems 9.04 and 9.10 have been affected by this.
<g0ldfinGa> Im having problems trying to run a patch on a jar file with java -jar file.jar heres a paste of the error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DxFzCWNY
<natrixnatrix89> localnutter: thanks
<zoidfarb> When I plug in an SD card, it mounts with permissions belonging to 'root' so I can't do anything with the files there. What's the preferred solution for fixing that?
<erUSUL> g0ldfinGa: what does "java -version" says on your system?
<g0ldfinGa> 1.5.0
<g0ldfinGa> JamVM version 1.5.3
<Zenker> ok easy tag isnt working right, every time i click anywher it jumps up or down
<Zenker> i had 2 kill it, i couldnt even hit the x button
<localnutter> Athlan I've been looking, the best solution I can offer is to right click on say an MP3 file, click on "Properties", then click on the "Open With" tab and select "Exaile". This will associate all MP3s with Exaile. Repeat for OGG files etc.
<balsaq> anyone here ever have success using gyachi voice chat?
<Athlan> localnutter: THX
<Iqbal> Hello
<Iqbal> :)
<Haegin> what should the permissions be set to on /usr/man ?
<macman_> hi all .. question
<Boondoklife> Haegin: I don't have a /usr/man? But I would think it would be 755.
<Athlan> Iqbal: Hi
<Boondoklife> ls -l
<Iqbal> :)
<localnutter> Haegin: Yeah, should be 755.
 * Boondoklife stomps: wrong window
<macman_> how did you get the long string though image this hard drive .. and drop it onto another laptop .. idon't want to have to upgrade or anything .. the image will have all updates is this poosible ?
<Boondoklife> macman_: Are the laptops the same?
<balsaq> anyone here ever have success using gyachi voice chat?
<llutz> Haegin:  /usr/share/man you meant?  root root 755
<red> what does it mean if a folder name is with a green background when doing ls?
<red> i know green name is executable, cyan is symlink
<Athlan> Hi all: is there a way to enable the "ll" command in ubuntu?
<acicula> Athlan, what is it supposed to do?
<jim---> Some employees are visiting sites they shouldn't.  I don't much feel like installing squid.  What's a quick 'n easy way to blacklist a few domains?
<llutz> Athlan:add    alias ll="ls -la "   to ~/.bashrc
<acicula> jim---, drop the ip's on the gateway
<rsk> jim--- you could do it easily with iptables
<jrib> red: you could always read the output of « dircolors »
<Boondoklife> red: just do ls -l it should give you all the info you need on the file.
<jim---> I thought iptables was all tcp/ip layer stuff
<Haegin> llutz: thanks
<Haegin> localnutter: thanks
<acicula> jim---, tcp/ip is what you need to block
<Boondoklife> red: But I believe it means it is a+rwx
<sematicweboholic> how do i know there has been an IP conflict recently ??? any logs ???
<lumpy> ./lumpy <new_tinkerbell>
<macman_> Boondoklife: no they are not
<acicula> jim---, otherwise you have to move up to the app level(http ie squid)
<jim---> acicula: how do I set up a rule to block domains?
<Haegin> llutz: would the same be true for /usr/info?
<overclucker> i know if you use opendns, you are able to manage blacklist,
<lumpy> ./lumpy <tinkerbell>
<jim---> acicula: in particular I need to block wildcard subdomains, so I have no idea how many IP addresses the subs may map to.
<jim---> overclucker: hey that's not a bad idea.
<llutz> Haegin: again, /usr/share/info? yes
<acicula> jim---, you cant block domains, domains are names, that resolve to tcp/ips, you block ips
<Athlan> llutz where is this directory situated?
<acicula> resolve to ip adresses i mean
<zenbamboo> x
<Haegin> llutz: mine are in /usr not in /usr/share...
<jim---> acicula: but I can't know all the ips.  I understand your suggestion now but it won't work out.
<llutz> Haegin: why?
<Athlan> llutz where is this directory or located? Home folder?
<jim---> I guess I will go install an http proxy. sigh.. :P
<llutz> Athlan: "nano ~/.bashrc"
<TannerF> How do i get my webcam to work with 8.04?
<acicula> jim---, well you can block the dns requests, but then people can just use the ip adresses directly to access the sites
<Haegin> llutz: I don't know - I just keep getting permission errors on /usr/man when it installs software
<Haegin> I also have a /usr/share/man/
<Boondoklife> macman_: I dont have much experience with moving and install cross different pc's. Ubuntu is fairly forgiving though. As long as they are the same architecture and dont need different proprietary drivers, I would think you'd be fine.
<jim---> acicula: iff the webserver's set up without name-based vhosting, yeah.  not a good bet.
<llutz> Haegin: /usr/share/man it should be, seems you installed some stuff mixing it up
<acicula> jim---, dont forget the firewall rules after installing squid ;)
<acicula> jim---, no i mean you dont need to get to a site via its dns name, just the ip. so if you filter dns requests people can still reach the site
<davidz84> hey, just got rid of vista and installed 9.10 today.
<jim---> acicula: right but a lot of sites only work right if the correct HTTP Host header is included in the request.
<jim---> acicula: "a lot" is not "all" though, so your point is taken,.
<arand> Is it possible to apply some sound filters/effect globally to all sound in system?
<localnutter> TannerF: No quick answer to that - it depends on the chipset. The gspca based cameras tend to be a bit hit and mess
 * Tupaka saluda
<acicula> acicula, afaik far less then should :D
<TannerF> oh
<localnutter> TannerF: *miss*, while UVC based webcams tend to work out of the box. I'd suggest going to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam and starting there.
<meganerd> jim---: if you have a linux box rpoviding DNS, you could always put the domains mapped to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<TannerF> okay
<jrib> red: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395796/
<meganerd> jim---: there is a similar feature for Windows
<acicula> jim---, also then people could just put the ip in the host file and work as normal
<hmw> I want to make a video of my computer screen. What is a tool, that fits a slow computer best and, if possible, is easy to use?
<gerardo_> hello!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> hmw: xvidcap ?
<gerardo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sematicweboholic> how do i know there has been an IP conflict recently ??? any logs ???
<hmw> erUSUL: thanks, i will look into it
<Zenker> will someone help me with my display, it seems that windows are maximizing larger than the workspace, when i attempt to click on anything in that window it just jumps around idk exactly whats going on but if i rotate the cube i can see the window is way bigger then the workspace its on
<erUSUL> sematicweboholic: ip conflict?
<markdymek_> sound is only coming from my left speaker
<sematicweboholic> erUSUL, yes
<markdymek_> how do i get stero sound?
<jim---> meganerd: /etc/hosts doesn't support wildcards
<jim---> acicula: /etc/hosts is only editable by root :)
<red> jrib: I dont really get that syntax
<markdymek_> how do i get sound to come from both speakers?
<erUSUL> sematicweboholic: i'm not sure what you mean by that. what is an ip conflict?
<jrib> red: erm, it's english (the comments anyway)
<red> its not hex nor cmyk?
<red> oh pfft
<markdymek_> hello??
<red> my eyes skipped some relevant stuff :)
<markdymek_> HELLO
<jrib> red: the color codes are explained in one of the comments
<jrib> red: you could also write your own (see dircolors documentation)
<markdymek_> anyone???
<meganerd> jim---: I just use squid and very restrictive iptables rules for my clients
<hmw> Zenker: if you use the 3d-windows plugin, a maximized window may look double size as your cube, due to some zoom. Perhaps "grabbing" the window with pressed ALT key helps you move it to a better position
<markdymek_> why is sound only coming from one speaker?
<red> yeah i see it now
<jrib> !helpme | markdymek_
<ubottu> markdymek_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<localnutter> markdymek_ Right click on volume control, Click on "Sound Preferences", Go to the "Output" tab and make sure the balance slider is centred.
<acicula> jim---, thats true, but its easy enough to fix in usermode, since its just a basic http header change. anyway just think a sec on how agressive you need to filter and if just talking to people visiting unsuitable sites is more practical?
<markdymek_> it is @localnutter
<acicula> since filtering is kinda hard unless you go for whitelisting via a proxy?
<klody> o
<Zenker> hmw it dosent matter which button/key i press the window jumps up or down, im gonna try and disable the 3d windows plugin
<hmw> Zenker: no idea why your window might jump... i'd disable "Wobbly Windows" first
<localnutter> markdymek_ Oh. Not something really silly like the cable not plugged in properly? I have to ask - I'm a Computer Systems Engineer and you won't BELIEVE how many times this has happened!
<overclucker> markdymek_: ahte to ask, but are the speaker completely plugged in?
<markdymek_> yes
<Zenker> good idea,
<jim---> acicula: I would just talk to them, yeah.  Management wants to do the p-a thing, so *shrug*
<markdymek_> sound works fine on windows
<localnutter> markdymek_ What's the sound card/chip?
<markdymek_> realtek
<techpraxis> I am having a weird permissions error on Ubuntu 9.10. maybe someone with more knowledge of the mysteries of permissions on Ubuntu can fix it?
<jrib> techpraxis: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<17SAAL01W> hi guys. I need some assistance with a partition copy, please. I want to migrate an OS on a 4G SD card to a new 8G SD.
<17SAAL01W> I partitioned the new disk ext4, set the boot flag  & then tried both (X being the source, Y being the target) `dd if=/dev/sdX1 of=/dev/sdY1`& `rsync -av /mount/source /mount/target`.
<17SAAL01W> In both cases I completed the copied, but the systems fails to boot (would've expected the dd to work OK). What did I miss?
<FloodBot3> 17SAAL01W: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zenker> ok, i disabled wobbly and 3d windows, at least now i can hold down alt and drag the window out of maximize
<jbendotnet> how bad an idea is it to attempt to upgrade a hardy vps to karmic ?
<jbendotnet> when it has live sites on it
<acicula> 17SAAL01W, MBR
<Zenker> so its probably somethin in compiz u think?
<Myrtti> jbendotnet: depends on how you are doing it and how much time do you have for fixing things if they break
<localnutter> markdymek_ Not the best chip manufacturer in the world... What's the motherboard?
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: mbr
<jrib> jbendotnet: have backups but at this point I would wait a month until lucid is released so you can upgrade directly from hardy to lucid instead of having to go hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty -> karmic
<jbendotnet> ahh, ok
<recom> i installed karmic on intel board (945gccr) yesterday but video only works 800x600
<17SAAL01W> acicula: how to set? in old win days if was "fdisk /mbr"
<AlVaRiToOo> ola
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/=sdY count=1 bs=445
<jbendotnet> I can wait a month
<erUSUL> jbendotnet: probably is better to wait for lucid (out in april) that is also LTS and can be upgraded to in one step
<acicula> !grub2 | 17SAAL01W , its update-grub, look here for further grub stuff
<ubottu> 17SAAL01W , its update-grub, look here for further grub stuff: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jbendotnet> ahh, ok - sounds perfect
<17SAAL01W> meganerd: thanks. that copies it along withthe MBR?
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/=sdY count=1 bs=447
<acicula> 17SAAL01W, also the uuid may have changed so you may have to correct that in fstab
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: that only copies the MBR
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: it leaves the partition table alone.  It is only copiying the first 447 bytes
<MaT-dg> is there GPU acceleration for video decoding on ubuntu?
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: actually let me double check the number, I do this once or twice a year, and I always end up looking it up
<recom> i installed karmic on intel board (945gccr) yesterday but video only works 800x600. Any help would be appreciated
<17SAAL01W> meganerd: assume do that *before* copying the rest of the partition?
<acicula> MaT-dg, vdpau, only with nvidia chips
<17SAAL01W> meganerd: thanks. appreciated
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: it could be done after
<acicula> for intel its "planned", dunno about ati
<goddard> why are there md5sums on downloads?
<blakkheim> ati is the enemy of your freedom
<acicula> goddard, to check for file corruption
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: ha, I am 0 for 2, the byte count is 446
<goddard> how do I check once I download?
<acicula> blakkheim, fanboism is for #offtopic
<Zenker> ok, ive disable everything in ccsm and it still does it, i first started noticing this when i installed moonvidea last night,but ive since uninstalled it i thought it just wasnt gonna work with my puter
<Slart> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blakkheim> acicula: there was no fanboyism in what i said, ati has horrible linux support
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: you could always use dd or ddrescue to copy the first disk to the second and then resize the partition on the second to maximize the used space
<overclucker> ubottu: yer so smart!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlVaRiToOo> alguien kiere ablar conmigo??????
<17SAAL01W> ddrescue?
<erUSUL> MaT-dg: some programs can support it in nvidia via vdapu
<overclucker> haha
<sam555> hello all!
<acicula> blakkheim, that seems to have no relation to "freedom"
<goddard> so how do I check an md5check sum on my download?
<AlVaRiToOo> hello sam
<sam555> how does one get 9.04 to upgrade to 9.10 ifyou're signed onto your computer?
<recom> jhola alvarito
<markdymek_> can someone help me
<erUSUL> sam555: system>admin>update manager
<AlVaRiToOo> ola recom
<Slart> goddard: see ubottus link a couple of lines up
<acicula> sam555, via update-manager
<markdymek_> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<recom> alvarito: donde estas ¡
<AlVaRiToOo> k tal????????
<Myrtti> !es | AlVaRiToOo
<ubottu> AlVaRiToOo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sam555> erUSUL: I did such, but it doesn't say I need any updates
<Alfons> pomóc
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: you may see people reference 512 byte count if you search with google, that will copy the partition table as well and will break the existing partition table (since the disk geometiries are different)
<MaT-dg> erUSUL: acicula: what programs support it? Totem chokes on a 1080p mkv file here, I have an nvidia 8600GT
<Kaellman> Anyone got time for a question?
<AlVaRiToOo> espera k te encuentro
<erUSUL> sam555: you do not see a button offering you the upgrade?
<acicula> MaT-dg, mplayer does vdpau i believe
<markdymek_> HELLO ANYONE GOING TO HELP ME?
<kubanc> why cannot i see partitions in prepare disk space menu, for installing ubuntu 9.10?
<josh-N> anyone here have experience with K3b and bootable CDs ? (trying to copy a Mac OS 9 boot disk)
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Slart> markdymek_: don't scream.. (use caps)
<erUSUL> !upgrade | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> markdymek_: ask your question.. wait for an answer.. if you don't get one.. wait some more.. read the forums.. improve your question
<markdymek_> why am i only getting sound out of left speaker works in windows not in linux
<sam555> erUSUL: it use to say upgrade, but disappeared
<markdymek_> i have asked it slart
<guntbert> !md5sum | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<meganerd> josh-N: I have made boodable CDs for Windows and Linux before, never messed with Mac stuff
<techpraxis> okay, so why when i create a group (addgroup), add users to the group (usermod -aG <group> <user> ), make a project folder, chown <someuserinthegroup>:<groupname> can i not save into the folder with one of the users?
<sam555> erUSUL: thanks for the link!
<Slart> !details | markdymek_
<ubottu> markdymek_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> sam555: no problem
<AlVaRiToOo> recom te encontre
<techpraxis> I am running Ubuntu 9.10 (originally a Studio install)
<Slart> markdymek_: you're basically asking a car mechanic.. "I have a problem with my car.. it's a red car.. can you fix it?" =)
<sean_> markdymek, what is your sound card and speaker model?
<Metehanwow> Hi is there anyone can help me for wireless driver install?
<erUSUL> techpraxis: chmod 775 folder
<meganerd> markdymek_: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<techpraxis> uh, that doesn't work.
<erUSUL> techpraxis: or chmod g+w folder
<Kaellman> I installed wubi, and for some reason my grub got damaged. Iv tried all the solutions iv found so far on the net ( super grub disk, booting with livecd etc.), but for some reason, grub cant find the files it needs.
<josh-N> meganerd: i made two images, one normal copy and one with the "clone" setting... but burning them doesn't seem to produce bootable CDs... any hidden setting i need to pay attention to?
<markdymek_> os there a driver for realtek c
<nik27> hi
<techpraxis> watch: ls -l /home/shared/
<atrus> what's a good way to get gmail notifications in the indicator in lucid (not counting evolution, which sucks for large imap folders)
<Slart> !Lucid | atrus
<ubottu> atrus: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<techpraxis> drwxrwxr-x  3 root       vmnetallowed     8 2010-03-15 12:57 shared
<17SAAL01W> meganerd: just to reiterate, I make use of `dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/=sdY count=1 bs=446` to copy the MBR & then juat a regular dd to copy the rest of the contents, or do I simply make use of ddrescue to do the whole thing?
<Metehanwow> Is there anyone can help me? about wireles driver?
<Slart> atrus: not sure if it's different for lucid though..
<techpraxis> vmnetallowed is a group containing 4 users
<Zenker> is there a way to default all settings, programs and everything else (like i just install ubuntu) with out act reinstallin it?
<erUSUL> atrus: use a biff program like gnubiff ?
<overclucker> aw, shoulda been lazy lion
<techpraxis> but one of those users CANNOT save into the folder
<nik27> does enybody speek ru?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Slart> Zenker: not all settings.. but many user settings end up in the home folder.. in hidden files/directories (starting with a dot)
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: basically, since you already copied the partitions, you just need to do "dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/=sdY count=1 bs=446"
<atrus> erUSUL: afaik, none of those support the indicator applet.
<kubanc> is there a bug, because the prepare disk space does not show me any partition, but i have 2 NTFS partitions, 1 swap and 1 ext3 partition
<17SAAL01W> meganerd: actually, I just reformatted the partition before hopping on IRC
<techpraxis> see, the folder (barn) has rwx for the group
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: alternatively, just use ddrescue to copy the whole thing, and then use parted or gparted to resize the partition
<nik27>  #ubuntu-ru
<countriside> holaa
<Slart> Zenker: so creating a new user.. with an empty home directory might work
<17SAAL01W> meganerd: sweet, thanks
<countriside> hello
<goddard> so how do I check an md5check sum on my download?
<countriside> sorry
<erUSUL> !md5 | goddard
<Zenker> screw it, im just gonna reinstall and keep it in its default installed state, and only install the progs i wanted ubuntu for in the 1st place, no more tweakin, ill save that for the os i know, windows
<ubottu> goddard: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stargaze_> !language| Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<countriside> bye
<countriside> Ç
<blade> i am here
<blade> i am new
<erUSUL> hi | blade
<goddard> so you just type md5 filename
<techpraxis> so has anybody heard of this problem? the answer someone gave does not work.
<localnutter> markdymek_ OK, been checking, there's been various reports of the problem you have over the last few years, different RealTek chips but same result. My suggestion would be to find out EXACTLY which chip is being used - you should get this from the motherboard manual - and then google for problems. ubuntuforums.org is a good starting place.
<sixofour> i'm on a laptop, any game i play in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when ever i go into fullscreen mode
<Stargaze_> !hi| blade
<ubottu> blade: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sixofour> how do i fix?
<techpraxis> no, i am not a newb at folder permissions, although i am at irc.
<annkas>  my display and can not get it back to normal. What can I do in terminal to delete these settings and get my display back to normal_
<blade> by madafuckers
<overclucker> goddard md5sum -c afile.checksum
<Slart> goddard: read the link ubottu sent you..
<meganerd> josh-N: I used a boot floppy image and then used k3b's Project -> Edit Boot images
<meganerd> 17SAAL01W: NP
<goddard> Slart I did thanks
<Slart> goddard: this one    http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Kaellman> Again: I installed wubi, and for some reason my grub got damaged. Iv tried all the solutions iv found so far on the net ( super grub disk, booting with livecd etc.), but for some reason, grub cant find the files it needs.
<sixofour> wow, floppies
<techpraxis> there does not seem to be any good reason why ubuntu would fail to allow a user, who is a member of a group, to save to a folder in which his group has write permissions, is ther?
<Kaellman> Anyone have experience to share?
<blade> fuckers
<Iqbal> Ubuntu is really good.
<techpraxis> c'mon, this is a real problem
<annkas> I have rotatet my display and can not get it back to normal. What can I do in terminal to delete these settings and get my display back to normal
<overclucker> Kaellman: what grubb error[s] aile you?
<meganerd> techpraxis: did that user log ini before he or she was added to that group?
<Iqbal> It has been about 2 months since I have switched os's and it has really been cooperative.
<Stargaze_> Kaellman, wubi is only a pseudo-installation, it does not work as well as a real installation
<sam555> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades is not working for me :(  I've allegedly got all the updates...
<erUSUL> techpraxis: no; can you post some info? "id" output for user "ls -ld folder" and error the user gets when trying to writte?
<localnutter> Nothing quite like a thank you eh?
<meganerd> techpraxis: did that user log in before he or she was added to that group?
<meganerd> wow I can't type today
<annkas> what file do i delet to get my display back to normal. I have rotatet and can not use gnome/panel
<erUSUL> !paste | techpraxis
<ubottu> techpraxis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Slart> sam555: any specific part that doesn't work for you? or you can't open the link in your browser?
<Stargaze_> shame on you meganerd
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. How do I fix this?
<josh-N> meganerd: thanks. i don't have any boot image though, just need an exact byte to byte copy... shouldn't the "clone" setting provide that?
<sam555> Slart: when I got to update manager, and check for updates, it does not say I have an upgrade waiting
<meganerd> josh-N: I just use ddrescue for that
<annkas> what folder do I delete to redo changes to display properties_
<Slart> sam555: what version are you using now?
<sam555> Slart: 9.04 ubuntu
<Slart> !repeat | annkas
<ubottu> annkas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<overclucker> sam, then all is well, lol
<josh-N> meganerd: hm, i used ddrescue once... would i still use K3b to burn the resulting image?
<Rabbitbunny> I'm trying to enable a compose key, and it seems I've done it wrong. Anybody with it working want to lend a hand?
<meganerd> josh-N: yes
<Slart> sam555: hmm.. no errors when you run the update?
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Did it.
<localnutter> annkas Just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or delete it if you're feeling really adventurous, although I wouldn't reccommend it!)
<sam555> Slart: no
<josh-N> meganerd: thank you. gonna try that.
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: I press just that key, rwin for me, then 8, and it does nothing. I relogged, but haven't restarted X. Do I need to?
<meganerd> josh-N: are you trying to clone an actual disk?  I use ddrescue to make an image on my hard drive, then burn that image.  Some disks do funky things to prevent them from being copied.  Sometimes in these cases ddrescue will work, sometimes not.
<Slart> sam555: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Slart> !pastebin | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<meganerd> OK for real now, I am leaving
<Kaellman> Stargaze_, overclucker , thanks for the response! In grub, where i enter this line "linux /boot/vmlinuz-(Your version of the kernel) root=/dev/(Your Windows partition) loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro" with the parantheses substituted, i only get "cant find file".
<LinuxGuy2009> How hard is it to play OpenArena just on my local network with 2 machines? Im trying to get it working for my 4 year old nephew. Didnt work the first time for me.
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: no.  How about pressing compose '  and then e
<techpraxis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395807/
<Zenker>  cool that fixed everything, i completely uninstalled compiz
<josh-N> meganerd: yes it is an actual Mac OS 9 boot disk. the disk is working, but has some read errors and is generally pretty old. i want to make a backup before it is too late.
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Does nothing.
<Kaellman> Any ideas?
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: try a different key maybe.  Check your preferences, what exactly did you change?
<sam555> i'll sign back on
<Zenker> i think something ws confliction with it, my sys is runnin smoother now as well, but im such a noob at all this, heh, maybe in 10 years ill know what was going on
<overclucker> sam555: Kaellman error 17? might want to try using a different root (hdX,Y)
<Kaellman> I have. Iv tried most.
<Metehanwow>  Hello is there anyone can help me about wireless problem i just install ubuntu yesterday to my notebook which is "Compaq nx 7300" still having problems and now using cable all around in home please help me people of ubuntu :) regards
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: I check the box for rwin as compose key.
<embrik> how do I undo changes to screen settings_
<Stargaze_> Kaellman, read also this, maybe it helps => http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<sam555> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marilyn> olas
<marilyn> ola
<overclucker> Kaellman: are you using a separate boot partition?
<Kaellman> Yes.
<Kaellman> Iv got one for wubi and one for windows.
<Stargaze_> !es| marilyn
<ubottu> marilyn: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Metehanwow>  Hello is there anyone can help me about wireless problem i just install ubuntu yesterday to my notebook which is "Compaq nx 7300" still having problems and now using cable all around in home please help me people of ubuntu :) regards
<sam555> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395809/
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. How do I fix this?
<overclucker> then leave /boot out of kernel path
<Emanon> !repeat | Metehanwow
<ubottu> Metehanwow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<embrik> ok, thanks. I deleted .gnome2
<|sanchez|> Hey pidgin just recently started reporting an error when i try to start it up... this is what i get from the terminal when i try to execute %pidgin : http://pastebin.com/jip2Qcd9
<embrik> Afraid I did something foolish - time will show
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: test right control to see if it makes a difference
<|sanchez|> i have also tried removing and reinstalling to no avail
<Slart> sam555: "sudo apt-get update"... not "sudo apt-get install update"
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Interesting, it made a bold '?'.
<ZykoticK9> I often see people state they have an issue when they plug their headphones into Ubuntu that it doesn't mute their speakers (I take it this is common in Windows?), is this possible?  Does it work for anyone?
<sam555> Slart: my bad :(
<faron> anybody here familiar with uninstalling firefox plugins & extensions ?
<Kaellman> overclucker, also, for example when i boot with live cd and enter "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev" after mounting my wubi partition i get the same error.
<techpraxis> what else controls the ability of a user to access and write to a directory owned by a group of which they are a member?
<Alfons> čau je tu někdo z čech?
<brontosaurusrex> so if i'd like to share some files with other users i would 'mount --bind /thatcommonFolder' to all the users home dir and then chmod 1777  /thatcommonFolder/user1'
<Slart> sam555: no worries
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: weird, what layout are you using?
<techpraxis> whoa bronto, let me catch that
<Kaellman> overclucker, i was hoping i could, after that update and reinstall grub.
<airtonix> ZykoticK9, when i plug my headphones into the headphone socket on my laptop the speakers get turned off (as expected)
<brontosaurusrex> for each user its own subdir that is? how silly is that?
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. How do I fix this?
<ZykoticK9> airtonix, thanks for the confirmation
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: intl 105key
<sam555> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395810/
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: and layout?
<techpraxis> why would you need to do that? why can't we in ubuntu do it differently. Please, someone expert please answer this
<brontosaurusrex> techpraxis: thats the plan
<localnutter> Right, I'm off. Need to do some work. Goodnight all.
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Err, US. Sorry.
<airtonix> brontosaurusrex, whats the purpose of the --bind switch ?
<Kaellman> overclucker, you there?
<brontosaurusrex> techpraxis: i'd like all users to see/read other users file, but not delete them
<guntbert> !cz | Alfons
<ubottu> Alfons: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<brontosaurusrex> airtonix: no idea, thats from pure-ftps manual
<overclucker> well, i nlove cd does /mnt/dev exist even?
<overclucker> live
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: qwerty?
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Yup.
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. How do I fix this?
<techpraxis> i'm sorry i seem dumb. but i am not new to unix-y systems. NetBSD, FreeBSD, and years on Redhat. i have never had to spend more than 15 minutes or so trying to fix any permissions problem on any of these systems. but i have been working for over an hour to understand why ubuntu has this problem.
<Emanon> brontosaurusrex:  i think if you set members of the group to be able to read and execute but not write that should do the trick
<leighman> hi guys, I've enabled the pae kernel on 32-bit to access more then 3 GB of ram but it's still showing 3GB,do I have to change something in my bios, do you know?
<Slart> sam555: if you run the update-manager and click the settings-button.. there might be a setting to only show new LTS releases.. or show all new releases.. can you see if you can find that? I think it's the same settings as "system, administration, software sources"
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: hmm, don't know then.  See what the other options for a compose key do for you, maybe that will give some hints
<brontosaurusrex> Emanon: ok, how would one do that?
<Emanon> right click on the file (or whole folder) select properties
<overclucker> Kaellman: anyways, if you have a separate root and boot partition, you dont have to enter /boot in grub
<Emanon> go to the permissions tab
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. How do I fix this?
<overclucker> Kaellman: boot partition shouldn't have that folder
<hoonches> Ubuntu won't install to my Dell Laptop. It keeps freezing permanently at stage "Finishing The Installation" at part "Setting users and passwords..." at 26% finshed. I've tried 2 Karmic CD's and one xubuntu CD. I checked the md5 sums on all of them and verified the CDs in the installer. Can anyone please help?
<pk__> how to enable network at boot time  in /etc/network/interfaces?
<josh-N> meganerd: a related question - the data on the CD is only 640-ish MB, but the raw image will be about 760 MB which is too large for my 700MB recordable. i activated "overburning" in K3b, do you think that will cause problems?
<Emanon> then in the "Group" row of checkboxes check read and execute and make sure write is unchecked
<Elive_user85_en> i need help i hate ELIVE
<Kaellman> overclucker, ic. This was the guide i first tried to follow: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<Elive_user85_en> i need help
<Emanon> and make sure to hit the "Apply to enclosed file" button if you're doing it to a whole folder
<seanbrystone> !helpme | Elive_user85_en
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<techpraxis> meganerd: any insight into this problem? it seems so basic, yet no answer
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: There's only the one option...
<|sanchez|> anyone else get an "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h..." error message when trying to run certain applications ?
<Stargaze_> !ask| Elive_user85_en
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: I mean other keys
<sam555> Slart: looking
<epaphus2> Hello, is it possible to keep a history of the clipboard?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I have a desktop machine and a laptop here I wanted to play on the local network one wired and one wireless. Is this hard cause I cant figure it out?
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Ah.
<LinuxGuy2009> OpenArena I mean.
<Metehanwow>  Hello is there anyone can help me about wireless problem i just install ubuntu yesterday to my notebook which is "Compaq nx 7300" still having problems and now using cable all around in home please help me people of ubuntu :) regards
<Emanon> and make sure the group you want it to belong to is checked in the dropdown menu up top
<Stargaze_> LinuxGuy2009, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyWirelessToWiredConnectionSharing
<Elive_user85_en> my ubunut macticon has an error 18 an somtins 16
<leighman> hi guys, I've enabled the pae kernel on 32-bit to access more then 3 GB of ram but it's still showing 3GB,do I have to change something in my bios, do you know?
<hoonches> :(
<jimbeam12> hey wat up all
<brontosaurusrex> Emanon: ok, ill try that, so i can just make-up any groupname and just assign all users to that group?
<hoonches> :'(
<jimbeam12> wondder it someone could help me..
<Emanon> i think so brontosaurusrex
<Kaellman> overclucker, any ideas why i get the error ?
<jimbeam12> got multiple entries on startup how do i remove them
<Elive_user85_en> I NEED HELP!!!!!!
<hoonches> Ubuntu won't install to my Dell Laptop. It keeps freezing permanently at stage "Finishing The Installation" at part "Setting users and passwords..." at 26% finshed. Can anyone please help?
<Stargaze_> !ask| Elive_user85_en
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Interesting, I set it to menu and the é works.
<Slart> hoonches: have you tried the alternate installer?
<sam555> Slart: unsupported and prereleased was not checking, so I'm re running the update manager via the gui
<brontosaurusrex> Emanon: and group should have 'access' privileges ?
<guntbert> techpraxis: did you provide the answer about the error that staffuser gets?
<Elive_user85_en> my ubuntu computer has an error
<hoonches> Slart: that's what i used every time
<LinuxGuy2009> Stargaze_: My connections work fine on there own. This is with playing OpenArena over the same router one wired and one wireless.
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: that's actually what I've always used as a compose key in the past
<Slart> Elive_user85_en: screaming and holding your breath will only get you kicked out of here..
<Elive_user85_en> it hase error 18 an somtims 16
<Emanon> hoonches: that was happening to me too just wait it out when it does that it ISNT frozen its just taking A REALLY LONG TIME
<overclucker> Kaellman: file doesn't exist, so probably incorrect path fo the file
<Elive_user85_en> how
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: I don't know why the others behave differently
<sam555> Slart: I also tried to do an update using the 9.10 cd that was not the alternative and that did not work.  Could that be the issue?
<techpraxis> so does anyone know: i have a group. one member of that group can save without any problem to the folder i have defined for that group (which has write permission set for members of the group). another member of the group CANNOT save to that folder, despite being a member.
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. How do I fix this?
<Elive_user85_en> om
<Elive_user85_en> omg
<hoonches> Emanon: i left it alone for over 5 hours
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Okay... How can I get (TM) and cents? those are really the only two I want.
<Emanon> i had to leave it overnight
<Slart> hoonches: hmm.. then I don't really have any other ideas.. sorry
<hoonches> :'(
<Emanon> hoonches you're useing full disk encryption huh?
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: no idea (you could always read the actual layout file if you get desparate enough)
<Slart> sam555: I don't think that should affect it.. not 100% sure though
<hoonches> Emanon: how did you know?
<Emanon> cause that seems to be the only time it does that
<hoonches> Emanon: what is the solution?
<Elive_user85_en> btw shut up slart all u can do is say shit like scrimin will get u kickeed out an ur NO FUCKIN HELP!!!!!!!!11
<Emanon> there isnt one
<guntbert> techpraxis: what is the error?
<jimbeam12> hey wat up all
<LinuxGuy2009> Wonder if I need to just plug a switch directly between the two machines for the time being.
<Emanon> you just wait the 8-10 hours for it to finish
<Stargaze_> !language| Elive_user85_en
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Emanon> or whatever it takes on your machine
<guntbert> !language | Elive_user85_en
<Slart> !attitude | Elive_user85_en
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<overclucker> lol Elive_user85_en
<git___> does nautilus have session management?
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. How do I fix this?
<Emanon> i got to that point went to sleep and it was done when i woke up hoonches
<Emanon> but i have a quad-core
<jimbeam12> whos the gurus in here??
<hoonches> Emanon: i did the same thing
<techpraxis> guntbert: the error is that the user, who cannot save to the folder, gets error in 1) gedit 2) openoffice 3) on command line when trying to touch a file
<hoonches> took a nap
<SquidMedia> hello cand anybody help me about ?
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Could you try, compose+shift+8? should do (TM)?
<hoonches> a 4 hour nap
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: personally, I create my own layout with the nice third levels I want near the home row
<Emanon> well i sleep along time
<mentr> is it possible to hibernate ubuntu and let it wake up at a specific time
<Emanon> like rip van winkle long
<techpraxis> the user is a member of the group which has ownership and write permission to the folder
<JuanMarquez> hi, i problem in people.ubuntu.com not login
<guntbert> techpraxis: third time you are asked: "what error does the user get?"
<Slart> sam555: I looked at the upgrade-page on ubuntu.com as well.. didn't see anything mentioned about problems upgrading from 9.04.. at least nothing like your issue
<jimbeam12> JRIB U THERE
<hoonches> wow wth do you have to leave it for like 12 hours? you shouldn't have to do that
<Emanon> !es | JuanMarquez
<ubottu> JuanMarquez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: here's the us layout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395816/
<hoonches> that can't be right
<Elive_user85_en> i need help
<Elive_user85_en> y did i evert think to come here
<hoonches> Elive_user85_en: !patience
<jimbeam12> CAN ANYONE HELP IN HERE
<Emanon> it only seems to do it for me when i do full disk encryption
<chd> how do I run wireshark as sudo again?
<Elive_user85_en> every 1 here sees realy usles
<jrib> jimbeam12: stop please
<blakkheim> chd: sudo wireshark
<rabelais> Elive_user85_en: ask a question and you might get a reply...complaining doesn't do anything
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. How do I fix this?
<JuanMarquez> Emanon, ?
<guntbert> techpraxis: we've seen that - yes - but please provide real answers to our questions
<Emanon> !ask | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chd> thanks blakkheim
<hoonches> !attitude | Elive_user85_en
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Stargaze_> why are people so impatient and aggressive today?
<jimbeam12> hey emanon thx bro
<brianbrower> does anyone have amule
<brah-> we should have a ubuntu day, see how many people we can get in here
<Emanon> JuanMarquez: i assumed you were a spanish speaker sorry
<sixofour> Stargaze_:  they have a bad case of the mondays
<jimbeam12> i have multiple entries on startup....how do i remove some them
<overclucker> Stargaze_: shutup, who ever asked you!
<guntbert> !ot | brah-
<ubottu> brah-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<overclucker> Stargaze_: just kidding
<hoonches> Ubuntu won't install to my Dell Laptop. It keeps freezing permanently at stage "Finishing The Installation" at part "Setting users and passwords..." at 26% finshed. Can anyone please help?
<jimbeam12> they are stacking up each time i do an update
<Emanon> jimbeam12: i assume you mean multiple kernel entries?
<jimbeam12> i have windows 07 and ubuntu.
<brah-> guntbert, that's was entirely unecessary and random
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Okay, the utf8 ones don't work. I think I know how to fix that, Thank you very much for holding me hand.
<JuanMarquez> Emanon, I'm sorry for that channel could not help me with my problem, it seems no one has knowledge on that topic.
<jimbeam12> u just 2 entries on startup
<Elive_user85_en> wdf stop shittin ur talkin about ask an i ll get answers an df if u llook all the way in da begingin u see dat i fuqin asked
<Kaellman> overclucker, But i only have two partitions. I know which one iv got my w on. I cant use the tab function to see what kernel iv got either. I suppose its 2.6.33 with the latest version of wubi
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: no problem, glad you figured out what's wrong because I have no clue :)
<sam555> Slart: well it's installing the updates.  Maybe I should burn the alt cd and try that way incase it won't do it on it's own.
<Slart> sam555: did you try the "Upgrading using the Alternate CD/DVD" that's mentioned here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<guntbert> brah-: so I understood your comment
<happyface> How can I disable TCP checksumming on wlan0?
<KB1JWQ> !language | Elive_user85_en
<JuanMarquez> I can not access my account people.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blakkheim> Elive_user85_en: you mad? :(
<hoonches> i believe Elive_user85_en is a troll
<sixofour> !op Elive_user85_en
<Slart> !ops | Elive_user85_en
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Elive_user85_en> yh im mad
<sixofour> forgot the s :P
<Emanon> Elive_user85_en: repeat that in english or go to #ubuntu-retard
<jimbeam12> yes multiple kernel entries Emanon
<Myrtti> Emanon: behave
<guntbert> techpraxis: try it from CLI: touch barn/newfile - and tell us the error
<Gioacchino> hey all
<KB1JWQ> Elive_user85_en: You've been asked to cool down earlier.  This isn't appropriate discourse for this channel.
<Emanon> sorry Myrtti your right
<rabelais> jimbeam12: you can uninstall older versions of linux-image and that will get rid of the entries
<jimbeam12> how?
<Emanon> jimbeam12: in synaptic
<Elive_user85_en> okey fine but stop doin dat yellow stuff i hate it
<JuanMarquez> anyone have any idea that could be happening?
<hoonches> Ubuntu won't install to my Dell Laptop. It keeps freezing permanently at stage "Finishing The Installation" at part "Setting users and passwords..." at 26% finshed. I've tried 2 Karmic CD's and one xubuntu CD. I checked the md5 sums on all of them and verified the CDs in the installer. Can anyone please help?
<AntiProxy> guys can anyone recommend a Linux compatible Fax/Modem card? i'm trying to setup a fax server on my Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit box, and all the modems i have aren't supported (an ES2898, and a Rockwell HCF... both have closed source drivers that are only made for 32bit kernels though)
<Rasmussen> server irc.freenode.net
<jimbeam12> ok what do i do in synaptic Emanon
<rabelais> hoonches: have you tried an alternate install cd?
<Elive_user85_en> u guys r no help
<Elive_user85_en> AT ALL
<hoonches> rabelais: that's what I'm using every time
<blakkheim> !u | Elive_user85_en
<ubottu> Elive_user85_en: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<hoonches> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<KB1JWQ> Elive_user85_en: What's your actual issue?
<Myrtti> Elive_user85_en: you're not helping yourself, you need to give more information about your problem
<brontosaurusrex> Emanon: seems to work, only now other users cant upload anything to that users folder
<happyface> How can I disable TCP checksumming on wlan0?
<brontosaurusrex> Emanon: which is again good i guess
<Emanon> jimbeam12: search in synaptic for a package named "linux"
<Myrtti> Elive_user85_en: we're not telepaths
<Char> HI all!
<techpraxis> guntbert, et al: http://imagebin.org/88985
<jimbeam12> ok found it
<alula> Hi Char
<Emanon> uninstall anything lower than the latest
<jimbeam12> then apply it?
<techpraxis> that is a screenshot of 'what error does the user get'
<Elive_user85_en> i sad da info u dimwit u werent payin attention ur to buys talkin
<rabelais> hoonches: ok, you could also try an ubuntu server cd, that might work (there's no real difference aside from package selections between the two)
<Emanon> jimbeam12: 26.31.20.33
<KB1JWQ> Elive_user85_en: Yeah, there goes my interest in helping you.
<blakkheim> Elive_user85_en: please type in readable english
<hoonches> rabelais: i've tried xubuntu as well
<leighman> Elive_user85_en: try again
<Emanon> yea
<guntbert> techpraxis: please try it from CLI, as I said above
<Kaellman> overclucker, should i see if anyone else has time to help?
<german> ola
<techpraxis> touch barn/newfile:
<Elive_user85_en> yo myrrti i got news 4 u
<techpraxis> touch: cannot touch `barn/newfile': Permission denied
<Emanon> brontosaurusrex: you might try having them submit to you for approval and then YOU put in the folder but that might be inconvenient for large numbers of files
<Elive_user85_en> ur a fuqin hore
<Samual> Hey i'm trying to run gnome-color-chooser, it worked before I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, but now I get this when running it: Initializing and starting gnome-color-chooser.. terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Gdk::PixbufError'
<overclucker> Kaellman: might be a good idea, i havent used wubi in about a year, nor have i had to work around that specific problem
<Emanon> thank you Myrtti
<Samual> Any ideas?
<Char> I have a question, and I'm not sure what I'd Google to find the answer so I'll ask here. Does Ubuntu (9.10, Gnome) have a character input method similar to Windows' Alt+[numbers] shortcut?
<Kaellman> overclucker, Thanks for your time anyway :)
<Slart> Char: nope
<leighman> Char: you can use applications -> accessories -> character map
<Char> Dang :(
<hoonches> Ubuntu won't install to my Dell Laptop. It keeps freezing permanently at stage "Finishing The Installation" at part "Setting users and passwords..." at 26% finshed. I've tried 2 Karmic CD's and one xubuntu CD. I checked the md5 sums on all of them and verified the CDs in the installer. Anyone available to help?
<jrib> Char: ctrl-shift-u
<rabelais> Char: http://distilledb.com/blog/archives/date/2009/03/06/typing-special-characters-in-ubuntu.page
<brontosaurusrex> Emanon: no, thats ok, ill do my way the part where multiple users have to upload to single folder and the group way when each can have its own folder (i need both options)
<Kaellman> So.. Im trying to update and repair my grub after it failing in wubi.  When i enter "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.33 root=/dev/spd1 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro" in grub, i get "cant find file" error. However, i know iv stated the right partition ( i have two- one for L and one for W).
<Emanon> hoonches: it isnt frozen it just takes a REALLY long time
<Kaellman> What is up with that?
<Char> Thank you for the responses/link!
<aurelien> hi, just to say to people who like using free software and Libre kernel, that you can find the .deb of the libre kernel 2.6.33 from fsfla.org here :: http://www.fscorsica.org/index-en.html
<Char> That's very helpful
<hoonches> Emanon: that is NOT normal.
<SquidMedia> hello cand anybody help me ?
<Slart> Char: you can vote on it.. personally I think it's a good idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13344/
<vemi> di si mirac
<Emanon> probably not but until it gets fixed its the way it is hoonches
<werner_> jemand deutsches da?
<guntbert> techpraxis: that was for staffuser? hmm - one idea: try to double check the group names (depends on how you added him) - and did he log in afresh *after* being assigned to the group?
<Zenker> Metehanwow ??
<hoonches> ill come back when the room is no longer a cluster f*$@
<jimbeam12> Emanon found the package LINUS now what
<Emanon> !ask SquidMedia
<SquidMedia> ok
<SquidMedia> i am running ubuntu 9.10 server x64 and after overcloking from BIOS /proc/cpuinfo shows the default stock speed instead the new speed, if i run dmidecode | grep -m1 "Current Speed" it shows the correct speed; is this a bug or ubuntu is limiting my cpu speed
<jimbeam12> linux
<robertofree68> genitori e figli
<Emanon> not linus, LINUX
<jimbeam12> yes found it sorry,now what..
<aurelien> not LINUX GNU / Linux
<Emanon> and you uninstall any of them that are below the current
<techpraxis> guntbert: discovery: so i am logged as staffuser via nx, in gnome session. in gnome-terminal in that nx session, staffuser cannot touch 'newfile' in barn. BUT, on a suspicion, i logged in my main tty, su'd to the staffuser user, and then voila:  touch barn/myfile works fine. WTF??!
<seanbrystone> Emanon, that darn | command gets people all the time, it's !ask | seanbrystone  or whatever
<Emanon> jimbeam12: 26.31.20.33 is current
<Kaellman> Anyone,please: Im trying to update and repair my grub after it failing in wubi.  When i enter "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.33 root=/dev/spd1 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro" in grub, i get "cant find file" error. However, i know iv stated the right partition ( i have two- one for L and one for W).
<Emanon> i know seanbrystone i mistyped
<seanbrystone> :)
<guntbert> !language | techpraxis
<ubottu> techpraxis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kaellman> Iv got 6 gigs of my gf's personal files and my lab reports on the line here.
<Char> Slart: I'll do that, it seems like a good idea.
<jimbeam12> ok but when i boot up the computer i get multiple entries how do i remove those entries on startup..
<Char> jrib: That's exactly what I was hoping for, thank you
<techpraxis> sorry !language
<Emanon> deleting the old versions should remove the entries jimbeam12
<Nollog> SquidMedia: bug kinda.
<guntbert> techpraxis: there have been several hints that a user must log in *after* beeing asigned to a group
<Emanon> or at least what they tell me
<jimbeam12> ok cool
<Emanon> i just use ubuntu-tweak but that is not recommended to new users and whatnot
<sam555> Slart: thanks for the help.  I think I'm going to do a reinstall later.
<SquidMedia> so my cpu is running at the correct speed and i don't have to worry ?
<aurelien> kaellman have you try sudo update-grub
<Zenker> Metehanwow???
<techpraxis> guntbert, i have seen those hints. i was confused since a previous test, with another user, did not require this
<Slart> sam555: I'm holding out for lucid lynx.. it's only a  month away or so
<Kaellman> aurelien, yes
<Kaellman> aurelien, doesnt get me anywhere.
<guntbert> techpraxis: its required every time because the memberships are only read at login
<techpraxis> is this a general principle, or ubuntu specific
<aurelien> kaellman here are working libre kernel .deb :: http://www.fscorsica.org/index-en.html
<Emanon> yea i eagerly await each new release like any ubuntu fanboi :-)
<techpraxis> not present on ubuntu FAQ that i can find
<Zenker> ahh forget it if he/she ever comes back someone tell em to search wireless troubleshooting in the help portal, and 2 make sure 2 test the fn button for his wireless as well
<seanbrystone> how would I make rsync -r -t -v --progress -z /directory1 /directory2/   so the files are compressed?
<cati> hola
<Zenker> as make sure that wireless is enabled in the wireless connection icon
<Emanon> !hi | cati
<ubottu> cati: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<conb123> Can anyone see anything particularly wrong with this grub menu entry? It is not showing up in the menu. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/190052/
<guntbert> techpraxis: nothing to do with ubuntu - its the same in every system I know
<Kaellman> aurelien, what can i dot with that kernel? I get 2.6.33 when installing the latest wubi version right?
<Zenker> ty for whom ever does this :)
<techpraxis> okay, i am going to do a test. i will log the user in question out of the nx session, and log them back in, and then they should have membership
<guntbert> techpraxis: right
<BigRedS_> I've just created an md raid with mdadm at /dev/md0, whenever i run fdisk now it complains /dev/md0 doesn't have a valid partition table. I was under the impression I just did mdadm, then mkfs and that was it, should I be fdisking /dev/md0 as any other disk?
<guntbert> techpraxis: but I'm off to bed  -- Good luck :-)
<Emanon> mdadm just makes it a detectable disk you still have to write a valid partition table to it before it can be used BigRedS_
<aurelien> Kaellman this will install the kernel correctly and normally correct your grub again
<owner> my window theme is invisible (no top bar with - O X) how do I get it to turn on. I'm using Ubuntu Christian Edition
<owner> I also want to remove the menu on the desktop
<Kaellman> aurelien, will it work even though i installed ubuntu with wubi?
<owner> and make nautilus the default desktop.
<BigRedS_> Emanon: Aha! I suspected that might be the case!
<BigRedS_> cheers!
<Emanon> nautilus is the file manager not the desktop owner
<aurelien> Kaellman, normally yes
<Emanon> you mean the gnome desktop i assume?
<techpraxis> guntbert: i logged the user out of nx, closed the session, logged them back in, and the user has access to the directory --> can touch a newfile
<xangua> owner: no idea what are you taking about and neither sure if here support for non official derivates
<owner> Well ya it's gnome but there are no icons on the Desktop
<Kaellman> aurelien, great! How do i install it? I cant access terminal unless booting with live cd
<owner> It is an official distribution of Ubuntu
<Emanon> ok cause i thought uce WAS gnome ok
<Emanon> i know owner i just didnt know what environment it used till i checked and you told me
<owner> Well the newest version is for netbooks
<owner> and it has a very interesting looking menu that lays on top of the Desktop all the time.
<Emanon> ok owner to have icons appear on desktop
<Emanon> alt+f2
<owner> I have to use the Christian edition.
<Emanon> type gconf-editor
<owner> Ok I'll try that
<owner> ok
<Emanon> then along the left side of the window that appears hit apps
<Emanon> go down to nautilus
<techpraxis> thank you to channel: my folder permissions problem is fixed with some new knowledge
<Emanon> and then to preferences
<Kaellman> aurelien, you there?
<Kaellman> I can pay for help. Seriously.
<owner> I don't see nautilus Emanon
<Emanon> its inside apps
<aurelien> Kaellman, yes, it's a wubi trouble
<Maletor> How do I edit my xorg.conf so that it will actually look good with my display. I'm using a 1080p 42" insignia and the way the default xorg looks cannot be the best...
<seanbrystone> how would I make rsync -r -t -v --progress -z /directory1 /directory2/   so the files are compressed?
<techpraxis> okay, now that i have less ignorance of how to behave in this channel i would like to ask another question
<KB1JWQ> Kaellman: Use a live CD.
<KB1JWQ> Back up data.
<KB1JWQ> THEN mess with it.
<techpraxis> i have a problem with nautilus, on 9.10 system running compiz, emerald
<Kaellman> KB1JWQ, Mhm.. I didnt think of it this time so here i am.
<leighman> hi guys, I've enabled the pae kernel on 32-bit to access more then 3 GB of ram but it's still showing 3GB,do I have to change something in my bios, do you know?
<KB1JWQ> Kaellman: That's my point.  Boot using a LiveCD.
<owner> Emanon ok I'm in nautilus
<techpraxis> the problem is with folder creation in file/save dialogs in some applications
<xangua> !details | techpraxis
<ubottu> techpraxis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KB1JWQ> Back up the data using said liveCD, Kaellman.  THEN mess with your busted config.
<KB1JWQ> First order of business is to secure your data.
<Emanon> sec i lost the command looking for it
<Lenin_Cat> how do I install 32 binarys on 64
<kinja-sheep> leighman: Maybe you need to reboot since you're working with kernels.
<aurelien> Kaellman KB1JWQ is right when he says to use a live cd
<aurelien> it's the best way
<Kaellman> KB1JWQ, thanks for the advice. I'll try that out.
<Maletor> How do I edit my xorg.conf to work with my display perfectly? Do I want to use modelines?
<Kaellman> Didnt know i could back up my data with live cd.
<aurelien> yes you can Kaellman
<Kaellman> Great. Thats a start.
<kinja-sheep> Lenin_Cat: Try "dpkg -i --force-architecture sillyApp.deb"
<owner> Emanon still there?
<Emanon> yea ownerjust was wrong about the fix looking it up again now
<mustangsal66> Any advice to getting rc.local script access to the network on 9.10 desktop?  I've tried a sleep 5 in rc.local before my script.. nothing...
<tjingboem> grub did not install properly. How can i restore grub?
<tjingboem> i am looking at grub rescue
<tjingboem> and a black screen
<Emanon> turns out i was directing you towards the default icons (computer trash etc) not just desktop icons sorry owner idk how to do what you want
<brontosaurusrex> and a silly q: does any normal user need any type of flag/permission to see what are the file permissions exactly?
<leighman> tried rebooting
<owner> I think I'll try Ubuntu tweak
<PyroPhelia> does anybody know of a way to move a file to a folder when the rm command is envoked?  I need to be able to review files before they're actually deleted
<leighman> free -m still only shows 3 GB
<Slart> PyroPhelia: use an alias
<Chris___> would it break anything if I did "chmod 700 /home/chris" on my server, to protect it from other users who have access to the server?
<rww> brontosaurusrex: if a user can see a file, they can see the file's permissions
<PyroPhelia> Slart, pardon?
<Lenin_Cat> kinja-sheep, why wont the GUI allow it
<Emanon> yea its in there but ubuntu doesnt reccomend that and ive been suggesting it a bit much lately hehe
<rww> Chris___: I did it, nothing broke.
<owner> is there a ubuntu ce irc?
<owner> #ubuntuce
<brontosaurusrex> leighman: what was the question?
<Slart> PyroPhelia: I think that particular alias is pretty common.. I've seen rm aliased to "cp to some kind of trash folder" on several places on the net
<Emanon> !ubuntuce
<Maletor> How do I edit my xorg.conf to work with my display perfectly? Do I want to use modelines?
<rww> owner: what's Ubuntu CE?
<brontosaurusrex> rww: ok, i thought so
<PyroPhelia> Slart, oh....wow yea I didn't know that existed ty.
<seanbrystone> ubottu, lagging
<leighman> brontosaurusrex: trying to enable pae kernel for 4GB of ram, but it's stil ony showing 3 GB
<Slart> PyroPhelia: hang on.. let me find a howto or at least some info on it
<Emanon> rww christian edition
<entropax> how might I be able to get wget to use an anonymous socks5 proxy for FTP access?
<jrib> leighman: is your processor not capable of 64bit?
<owner> Ubuntu Christian Edition
<Emanon> has biblethumper themes and programs rww
<kinja-sheep> Lenin_Cat: Probably because you're trying to use 32bit package on 64bit system. Protocols. GUI are made to make things easier for end users and if GUI allows that, then I foretell chaos and confusions.
<owner> I have to use it because it has a porn blocker
<rww> owner: Not that I know of. They have a forum, though: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=168
<owner> Some parrents want it on a kid's computer
<Emanon> u know you can apply porn blocker to ANY distro with firefox
<owner> RRRRRRRRRRRRRR Have to fix this today
<Lenin_Cat> kinja-sheep, I know I am but I dont see why the GUI wouldnt allow it
<Emanon> just use foxfilter
<owner> Emanon how?
<owner> oh
<owner> foxfilter
<owner> I'll try that.
<FloodBot3> owner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emanon> you can just designate words that will be blocked
<epaphus2> Hello.. is it possible to create ubuntu users with access to openoffice and other not?
<Emanon> you can guess what words to use
<Slart> PyroPhelia: while I search you can have a look at the file ~/.bashrc    "gedit ~/.bashrc" should open it in a text editor.. towards the end there are a couple of aliases for the "ls" command.. it's something similar to that
<jrib> owner: whatever ubuntu-ce does to block porn (maybe dansguardian) can be done in ubuntu, it's just not installed by default
<rww> owner: figure out which program Ubuntu CE uses, then install that program (I assume it's probably in the repos somewhere)
<Emanon> and when they change adult websites from .com to .xxx soon it will be easier
<PyroPhelia> salrt, i'm looking at the man now, ty.
<owner> does foxfilter apply to other browsers like google chrome that could be used to get around the protection
<Emanon> no its just a firefox plugin
<Emanon> but if you dissallow the kids user permission to install the other browsers it should be fine
<owner> rww the program is called dansguardian and it's very hard to install and get a GUI to edit it working right.
<Slart> PyroPhelia: here's a thread about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623656
<techpraxis> i did some testing. problem request refined. problem is in Firefox, on Ubuntu 9.10. When I am attempting to save something from the web, say on images.google.com, and I choose "save image as" in the browser, I cannot create a new folder without typing over the name of an existing file.
<Emanon> just dont allow that user access to package managers and whatnot
<Emanon> so they have to use firefox
<techpraxis> the reason i don't think it is just a Firefox problem is that another user, logged in via nx, doesn't manifest the problem.
<leighman> jrib: no it's not :(
<CyberGabber> owner: You mean, looking for ubuntu CE channels?
<brontosaurusrex> techpraxis: my firefox problems usually stop when i delete the ~/.mozilla folder
<techpraxis> Emanon: the ICANN proposal will not force sex operators to change to .xxx. just so you know.
<skypce> hi , i am testing ubuntu 10.04 . it dont have xorg.conf Where i can configurate the video?
<brontosaurusrex> techpraxis: or better rename
<Slart> !lucid | skypce
<rww> skypce: Lucid discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> skypce: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<owner> yes CyberGabber
<Emanon> oh i just read it in the local paper didnt really look into it too thoroughly
<techpraxis> hmm, bronto, what do you recommend? save the elements from that folder to a new profile after renaming to archive
<PyroPhelia> Slart, ty.  this is exactly what I was looking for.
<techpraxis> brontosaurusrex: its worth a try
<Slart> PyroPhelia: you're welcome
<overclucker> hey that would be pretty handy! www.google.xxx
<brontosaurusrex> techpraxis: well for start: close the ff, rename that folder, start ff, see if the problem goes away, then figure out what next
<balsaq> anyone here ever have success using gyachi voice chat?
<derp> is there a ubuntu dev in the room
<techpraxis> brontosaurus: i will try right now, and report back
<rww> derp: why?
<wineman> I have a toshiba laptop QOsmio running ubuntu 9.10 and i have a problem of when i start it up after grub it shows the black screen with the white ubuntu logo.  Next it shows  a login screen for tty1, and asks for user name, so i put it in, then it asks for password, so i put it in.  Then there is a pause for about 30 seconds.  It shows 4 errors  1. [63.213493] cx18-0: Frontend initialization failed. 2. [63.213655] cx18-0: DVB Failed to regis
<derp> private matter of security
<kinja-sheep> derp: Yes. Now what?
<CyberGabber> owner: check : http://searchirc.com/search.php?F=partial&N=all&M=min&C=1&D=color&T=both&PER=15&I=ubuntu+christian+edition&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0
<rww> derp: If you've found a security vulnerability in Ubuntu, file a bug and mark it as a security vulnerability, which will hide it from the general public.
<derp> ah ok
<techpraxis> brontosaurusrex: its dangerous since that profile contains all my stuff
<KB1JWQ> derp: I'm curious as to what you've found.
<brontosaurusrex> techpraxis: how is renaming a folder dangerous?
<overclucker> lol KB1JWQ i wwants it to
<linux_stu> how do i open a raw/binary terminal (for a serial connection)?
<KB1JWQ> linux_stu: minicom
<techpraxis> brontosaurusrex: i mean that the various tasks i have in that browser cannot continue under a new profile.
<linux_stu> KB1JWQ: for minicom, you have to make a raw terminal for it.  that's what i'm trying to figure out
<techpraxis> and there are rare instances, (check google) where renaming leads to problems
<KB1JWQ> linux_stu: ?
<KB1JWQ> linux_stu: You fire up xterm or a bash shell in whatever terminal program you want, and you run it.  What'm I missing?
<xiong> Configure install script for Perl complains that my kernel does not have *secure* setuid scripts. Who is right?
<seanbrystone> what does 'sticky' mean in file permissions?
<xiong> seanbrystone, Difficult to change, in short.
<seanbrystone> ah
<linux_stu> it's from a portion of the manpage.  "Terminal type. With this flag, you can  override  the  environment TERM  variable.   This is handy for use in the MINICOM environment variable; one can create a special  termcap  entry  for  use  with minicom on the console, that initializes the screen to raw mode"
<sidu> i installed vbox from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads but how can i start vbox ?
<linux_stu> KB1JWQ ^
<UnderSampled> sidu: it should be in system tools, or something similar
<jrib> seanbrystone: it means the same thing it meant 20 minutes ago when Losha pointed you to « man chmod » for a detailed explanation
<ZykoticK9> sidu, alt+f2 then type VirtualBox
<xiong> seanbrystone, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<Slart> xiong: I think setuid scripts are disabled in ubuntu.. by default.. and for good reasons, I think
<W43372> Hello.
<UnderSampled> W43372: hello
<xiong> Slart, Yeh, I'm going along with Configure on this one.
<Slart> xiong: I'm not really sure what a "secure" setuid script would be, though
<seanbrystone> jrib you got me confused with someone else, losha never told me to 'man chmod'
<W43372> I can't get my laptop to pick up my home wireless network. I'm picking up all of the neighbors, just not mine.
<sidu> ZykoticK9: alt+f2 works, but there is nothing in system folder etc
<UnderSampled> W43372: is your network hidden?
<techpraxis> brontosaurusrex: started firefox with -no-remote -P after renaming .mozilla.  Went to web, attempted to save an image.  Problem still exists: when I choose new folder in the "Save Image As" dialog, the field that opens up in the edit area is overlaid on top of an existing file or folder, instead of creating a new icon and a new entry field.
<Slart> xiong: although I find it odd that perl complains about it.. last time I checked setuid scripts most distros agreed that it was a bad thing.. perhaps the perl people didn't get the memo ? =)
<sidu> o dear. too busy this room, bye for a while ..
<W43372> No. My roommate picks it up on his laptop. My servre is connected to it now. It's got a password, but it's not hidden.
<ZykoticK9> sidu, you could try restarting gnome panels using the command "killall gnome-panel" and see if it shows up
<xiong> 'Some systems have disabled setuid scripts, especially systems where setuid scripts cannot be secure.  On systems where setuid scripts have been disabled, the setuid/setgid bits on scripts are currently useless.  It is possible for perl5 to detect those bits and emulate setuid/setgid in a secure fashion.  This emulation will only work if setuid scripts have been disabled in your kernel.'
<Emanon> W43372: or you might have it set to a protocol your adapter doesnt support (n when your adapter is a/b/g etc)
<Slart> xiong: interesting
<wolter> kinja-sheep, are you using lucid?
<jrib> seanbrystone: opologies, your names were the same length and had the same letters :)
<jrib> seanbrystone: apologies too
<W43372> I've been running Ultimate Edition 2.3 on the laptop for a while now. The adapter was working fine then. I put Ubuntu 9.10 on it today and now it won't pick up the wifi.
<jimbeam12> hey back again hope u can help me
<Emanon> welcome back jimbeam12
<Maletor> How do I edit my xorg.conf to work with my display perfectly? Do I want to use modelines?
<Emanon> !xorg | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jimbeam12> hi emanon got a problem bud
<Emanon> shoot jimbeam12
<Slart> xiong: ahh.. now I understand.. perl can do it's "tainting" stuff.. this link has some good info http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/user/rgs/mosaic/pl-suid.html
<UnderSampled> Maletor: for more X help, see #xorg
<seanbrystone> jrib, :D
<jimbeam12> when i try to edit the menu.lst i get a blank screen there in nothing in there
<erUSUL> !grub2 | jimbeam12
<Maletor> ty
<jimbeam12> tried sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubottu> jimbeam12: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<W43372> I've been running Ultimate Edition 2.3 on the laptop for a while now. The adapter was working fine then. I put Ubuntu 9.10 on it today and now it won't pick up the wifi.
<Emanon> idk i dont fiddle with grub much jimbeam12 maybe those links erUSUL sent or someone else can help
<jimbeam12> thanks but thre should be something in the menu.lst when i issue that command
<Slart> jimbeam12: not if you're running grub2.. it doesn't use that file any more
<SolarisBoy> can i install vnc and replace vino-server on ubuntu?
<ravage_> yo!
<Slart> jimbeam12: but if you're running grub 1 it should have some text.. yes
<UnderSampled> ravage_: hello
<Stargaze_> !hi| ravage_
<ubottu> ravage_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<W43372> any ideas?
<ravage_> thanx
<Emanon> but as your using 9.10 jimbeam12 i dont think you would be using grub1
<jimbeam12> ahh ok it used grub 2 ic
<Slart> jimbeam12: then you've got a whole directory of config files to deal with .. check the link from ubottu for some info on what to edit
<jimbeam12> so how do i edit that file
<jimbeam12> whats the command
<balsaq> anyone here ever have success using gyachi voice chat?
<Emanon> supposedly balsaq but i've never met them
<balsaq> Emanon, can't seem to get it to work
<Diverdude> When i alt+shift through active applications it shifts 1 application per buttonpush. This is good. However when i hold alt+shift and press tab to step backwards through active applications it steps 2 step per time which is extremely annoying. Is there any way to make ubuntu only step 1 time for both forward and backward step? Thank you
<zesoze> hi
<Emanon> bummer balsaq i hope someone in here can help :-)
<zesoze> I am getting "readlink: not found" when I try to restart libnss-ldap service...could anybody help me?
<W43372> I tried using the 'Connect to hidden wireless network' option and I put in the name and psk and it didn't connect, it just kept asking me for the psk
<techpraxis> perhaps the problem i am experiencing is a problem with xulrunner?
<balsaq> ok, is there any application for Ubuntu that connects to yahoo video chat, both video and audio?
<Slart> Diverdude: hmm.. using compiz?
<balsaq> kopete doesnt' and can't seem to get audio to work in gyachi
<clrg> balsaq: Have you tried Pidgin?
<Diverdude> Slart,yess,....but compiz is humongus and searching through all menues takes 100 years
<Emanon> pidgin doesnt i know that
<W43372> balsaq, I've heard that Pidgin and Empathy support yahoo video and voice.
<velizar> hi
<Emanon> on a side note skype has been unable to recieve any video lately for me any ideas why?
<balsaq> clrg, W43372 pidgin/empathy dont' support video chat for yahoo
<Slart> Diverdude: hehe.. give me a second to look through it.. I don't even have the Alt+Shift+TAB shortcut set..
<velizar> how to activate compiz extra effects on Xubuntu?
<velizar> and it's possible to install Xfce to Ubuntu?
<Stargaze_> velizar, i think it's only for gnome
<clrg> velizar: Yes it is. Just install the XFCE desktop environment package
<Emanon> xfce can be installed on ubuntu idk about compiz on it
<velizar> thx clrg
<W43372> I don't know much about the chat programs. I'm just here to figure out why I can't pick up my router.
<clrg> velizar: I don't recall exactly how it's called, but it worked fine for me a year or so
<Emanon> seems counter intuitive unless you just like the way xfce looks
<Slart> Diverdude: hmm.. I found the shortcut.. but on my system it only jumps one window at a time.. I use the ring switcher though.. it might be different from the default one
<Emanon> no offense if you do but it kind of looks like your working on a commodore 64
<velizar> I want Ubuntu extra effects on Xfce desktop environment, because Xfce is uses less memory than GNOME
<Diverdude> Slart, yesi also have the ring switcher....but i dont really like the way it cycles the applications
<velizar> and it's working so fast than gnome..
<W43372> Ultimate Ediion has compiz. That's what I was using but I kept having issues with UE2.3 connecting to yahoo with pidgin so I dropped it and switched to Ununtu 9.10. I just finished the install and now I can't pick up my router.
<clrg> velizar: Why would you use XFCE in order to save resources, but then use them all up again by installing compiz?
<Emanon> maybe xfce frees up enough for him to run compiz
<bazz> i have network-manager-gnome version 0.8~a~git.20091014t134532.4033e62-0ubuntu1 installed, but when i choose "About" on nm-applet i still get 0.7.996.  How can I tell what version I'm really running, and if it is 0.7.996 how can i get to 0.8?  (This is because I want some of the bluetooth stuff in 0.8)
<daniskami> velizar: Compiz works fine together with Xfce
<Diverdude> Slart, and its easier to get an overview when using many apps with the other...small alt+tab one
<Emanon> but sorry idk velizar
<Diverdude> Slart, i think
<Slart> Diverdude: you haven't got more than one switcher plugin activated, right?
<Diverdude> Slart, yes both ring and the normal alt+tab
<Slart> Diverdude: oh.. have you made sure Shift+Alt+TAB isn't listed in both?
<velizar> ok, thx all
<daniskami> velizar: although I don't really care about Compiz effects. Xfwm does a little compositing on its own which is enough for me
<velizar> I'll try Xfce install in Ubuntu
<Emanon> good luck velizar
<Diverdude> Slart, i just tried to disable the ring switcher...but that did not help
<thevor> Hey I have a quick question about mounting cdrom drives. When I goto /media there is /cdrom, and /cdrom0. I can mount both, and read a dvd, but the thing is I only have one disc tray. I am having trouble installing something from a cd currently, and I am wondering if the cdrom, and cdrom0 might be posing a problem, and if I should get rid of one of them.
<Slart> Diverdude: still jumps two steps for each keypress?
<W43372> I had no problem picking up my router when I was running UE2.3. I installed 9.10 today and I can't pick up my router. I can pick up the neighbors across the street and the print server on the corner though...
<Diverdude> Slart, aha i found the sinner
<UnderSampled> thevor: if it is in media, it is already mounted, right?
<Slart> Diverdude: oh.. what was it?
<Zenker> Diverdude im sorry i dont know what is going on with yours, but i all of a sudden had probs with compiz as well, im wondering if maybe an update is common in our issues, when i maximize windows it was maken them way bigger then my scren, even after i disabled everything in compiz, so i uninstalled it and all works well
<eTiger13> how can i do multiple OR arguments in an if shell statement? ie if [ $member:f =='this' || $member:f == 'that' ]
<thevor> UnderSampled: I'm not really sure. If I go through terminal to media, and do a "ls" both come up.
<Diverdude> Slart, apparantly inthe bindings settings there are 2 different binding sources for previous windows for some strange reason....and both were set to the same button :S
<W43372> Well, I'll be here if anyone has any ideas, but I'll be tabbed out irc watching a movie.
<Slart> Diverdude: ahh.. tricky
<thevor> And I can go into each directory.
<UnderSampled> thevor: then they have all been mounted already
<Diverdude> Slart, but yur idea led me on the right path
<Slart> Diverdude: happy to help
<Diverdude> Slart, i just converted your idea to thinking maybe 2 bindings are set
<thevor> UnderSampled: So are they just always mounted?
<Diverdude> Slart, instead of 2 switchers hehe
<Slart> Diverdude: =)
<UnderSampled> thevor: nautilus automatically mounts drives that you use
<Diverdude> Slart, thx dude
<thevor> Undersampled: And are both mount points for the same disk drive?
<Slart> Diverdude: you're welcome
<Diverdude> Zenker, im sorry.l...it seems our problems are not related
<SolarisBoy> eTiger13: if [ $foo -eq 1 ] || [ $bar -eq 3 ] || [$abc -eq 4 ]
<Zenker> diverdude tok, just though it may be a piece of the puzzle :)
<thevor> UnderSampled: The thing is I am using "PlayOnLinux" to install a video game, and I need to point the program to my disk drive, and the program is having trouble finding the disk, and I'm wondering if the two mount points is causing a problem somehow?
<SolarisBoy> eTiger13: if [ $foo -eq 2 -a $bar -eq 2 -o $bar -eq 1 ]; then
<SolarisBoy> either way
<Diverdude> Zenker, yes...thx for the info thoough mate
<Zenker> np yvw
<UnderSampled> thevor: run "mount" in a terminal
<UnderSampled> thevor: it should tell you what devices are mounted to where
<thevor> Undersampled: DO you mind if I pastebin this?
<UnderSampled> thevor: no
<UnderSampled> I don't mind
<eTiger13> SolarisBoy: if i do:    if [ $f -eq "." ] || [ $f -eq ".." ]      it tells me line 7: [: too many arguments
<thevor> Undersampled: http://www.pastebin.org/113580
<Gnea> eTiger13: you forgot a ; or 2
<SolarisBoy> whats the complete statement eTiger13 ?
<eTiger13> http://pastebin.com/sUVMP6id
<Gnea> eTiger13: line 7, you need a ; after ]
<eTiger13> which one, the first, all or the last?
<Zenker> is there any diff between simple and advanced ccsm, i dont see any?
<Maletor> The appearance of gradients from my Nividia 9800GTX+ looks a little bit granular. How can I fix this? Should I add modelines?
<Gnea> eTiger13: probably just the last. it's also good form to put 'then' on the same line, not the next line
<conb123> If I remove my wine package will it also remove my program files or do they stay?
<Gnea> conb123: they stay
<conb123> Gnea: Thank you
<jimbeam12> yes back again
<UnderSampled> Maletor: granular, as in speckled, or stair stepped?
<marcus__> hello everyboade, i just reinstalled my ubuntu from previously /, /swap and /home..
<Maletor> stair stepped UnderSampled
<Gnea> conb123: it's all in ~/.wine/
<BluesKaj> i know this is offtopic , but can someone knowledgeable about audio codecs tellme what V0 is ?
<marcus__> i just formatted /... how do i mount my partition /home to my new installation of ubuntu?
<UnderSampled> Maletor: ok. that means that dithering isn't working
<canolucas> is there an easy way to defrag ext4 partitions?
<UnderSampled> Maletor: it could just be the software
<marcus__> right now its "unrecognized"... :-(
<jimbeam12> anyone know how do delete multiple kernel entries on startup..when i cant even edit the grub2 menu
<Maletor> BLuesKaj V0 is the highest variable bit rate MP3
<eTiger13> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/0vL5dTne still gives me same error
<Maletor> UnderSampled: what's the prognosis?
<SolarisBoy> Gnea: eTiger13 thats not the problem
<Maletor> the software is the ubuntu splash screen :)
<Maletor> ... and everything else
<BluesKaj> Maletor, higher than staic 320MP3 ?
<UnderSampled> ok, then it is not just software
<jimbeam12> HELP anyone
<UnderSampled> Maletor: are you in 256 color mode?
<BluesKaj> Maletor, static
<Maletor> BluesKag: 320 is cbr
<eTiger13> SolarisBoy:  i figured that. do you know what is? i could just do a lot of else ifs but id rather not
<jimbeam12>  anyone know how do delete multiple kernel entries on startup..when i cant even edit the grub2 menu
<Maletor> 320 is technically better than v)
<Maletor> v)
<Maletor> v0
<UnderSampled> jimbeam12: why are you unable to edit the menu?
<jimbeam12> it tell me its in read only mode
<Maletor> UnderSampled my colors according to Nvidia Settings in the Ubuntu Preferences are the highest possible
<jimbeam12> even in root
<gogeta> jimbeam12 you still can edit the menu
<Maletor> 16.7 or depth 24 UnderSampled
<UnderSampled> Maletor: I would just ask on #nvidia
<jimbeam12> how..i try to tells me i cant it read only
<W43372> Is anyone available to help me figure out why I can't pick up my wireless?
<UnderSampled> jimbeam12: sudo gedit it
<rww> ubottu: gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gogeta> jimbeam12 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDf_fRAophc
<Spirits-Sight> what the best room to go into for help with synce CE device as storage device?
<Maletor> UnderSampled: ok... thanks
<Zenker> does anyone know the diff between simple ccsm and advanced ccsm?
<Gnea> SolarisBoy, eTiger13: I see it's the operator
<rww> Zenker: simple ccsm has fewer options
<eTiger13> Gnea: what do you mean?
<marcus__> any kind soul who could point me in the right direction regarding my home-directory?
<UnderSampled> Maletor: you're welcome
<Gnea> eTiger13: take out the || [ .. ] stuff and just do the one test match
<Zenker> oh, ty rww, i tried 2 compare them myself but...tsk, well, theres so much to compare :)
<Gnea> eTiger13: like this:  if [ $f -eq "." ]; then
<eTiger13> Gnea: yeah that works but i want multiple arguments
<Gnea> eTiger13: it does?
<oddy> hey guys, is there a way to wean all the gnome volume applet off pulseaudio?
<eTiger13> Gnea: well it used to
<Gnea> eTiger13: better try it and make sure. also, what is /bin/sh linked to?
<SolarisBoy> eTiger13: run it under bash -x
<SolarisBoy> one sec...
<W43372> Is anyone available to help me figure out why I can't pick up my wireless?
<Oilut> hello. I need help to activate my windows on virtualbox. Whre can i find it?
<Gnea> #!/bin/bash -x
<zesoze> readlink:not found!!!
<zesoze> ???
<seanbrystone> Im trying to add thunderbird PPA, for thunderbird 3.0.3, i added the ppa and sudo apt-get update but Thuderbird 2 still shows up in Synaptic, how do i make sure i ONLY install the 3.0.3 version?
<Gnea> eTiger13: I also changed this variable:  FILE=$(find . -maxdepth 0)
<erUSUL> eTiger13: what arwe you trying to do why you test $f (a filoename i guess) against . and .. ?? somthig look fishy
<eTiger13> erUSUL:  theres a lot more but if i can get 2 working then i can add the rest
<oddy_brb> seanbrystone: in synaptic you can select and lock versions, provided it's in the repo's
<JohnSP> I think ubuntu has a serious bug.
<JohnSP> In my school was installed Ubuntu 9.10 and after that several people are losing all data from yours pen-drives that are they used in Windows XP too.
<seanbrystone> yeah it should be in the repos now
<JohnSP> Even unmounting the USB drive, sometimes you lose all data, even partition.
<sixofour> is there a tutorial for installing something from source?
<nomaS> !ati 3200
<eTiger13> Gnea: that find doesnt work
<erUSUL> eTiger13: this works for me « for f in .*; do if [[ $f = '.' ||  $f = '..' ]] ; then echo "i'm special"; else echo "Not so"; fi; done »
<oddy> JohnSP: then file a bug report on launchpad :)
<JohnSP> oddy: OK
<Spirits-Sight> anyone in here that good with connecting CE device to Ubuntu to see it as a storage device?
<gogeta>  jimbeam12 dunno why they do it that way
<azi_> there was an option to hide the taskbar in gnome.. after updating I am not able to do so anymore? anyone clude how could I enable this? there was an arrow at the end of the taskbar that after clicked would hide the taskbar
<SolarisBoy> eTiger13: qoute the variable
<gogeta>  jimbeam12 but adding your line to the custom and doing a update command should add it to the main
<VCoolio> !compile | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<oddy> seanbrystone: click the package, go properties and versions. it has a bit of instructions to follow there :)
<Gnea> eTiger13: it should just return .
<SolarisBoy> then change try change the comparison to =
<JohnSP> oddy: whatś Launchpad link?
<Gnea> eTiger13: also, you're comparing a character, not an integer, so = might be more useful than -eq
<SolarisBoy> there we go
<Gnea> :)
<oddy> azi_: right click on the panel, go properties and make sure that 'show hide buttons' is checked
<SolarisBoy> eTiger13: you need to qoute the variable
<JohnSP> oddy: ok
<SolarisBoy> eTiger13: and change -eq to =
<oddy> JohnSP: www.launchpad.net/ubuntu just a guess
<SolarisBoy>  if [ "$f" =  "." ] || [ "$f" = ".." ] ;
<Gnea> ah yup
<JohnSP> oddy: ok
<seanbrystone> oddy, "force version" is grayed out
<azi_> oddy: no such option
<JohnSP> tks
<oddy> JohnSP: You'll need to have/sign up or an open id account
<oddy> seanbrystone: were there multiple versions listed under properties?
<seanbrystone> nope
<eTiger13> would it be "$f" = or "$f" == ?
<seanbrystone> oddy do i have to install the old version first?
<SolarisBoy> it is =
<SolarisBoy> == is different
<oddy> seanbrystone: quite possibly. it'll update you to the newest version if you just do a "sudo apt-get install <package>". what i was telling you is to _downgrade_ a package
<Gnea> also, that $(find) command is just a test, it won't get you very far in a practical sense
<Spirits-Sight> Does anyone know where I could get the help I need with sync CE device with Ubuntu either through Bluetooth or USB what ever would be the easest way??? thanks alot
<oddy> Spirits-Sight: the forums?
<_Nacho_> a
<zesoze> readlink:not found ???
<Spirits-Sight> oddy: I can not find any thing that has helped me, I am running 10.04 and have not heard from anyon in the ubuntu+1 room either
<oddy> seanbrystone: if you add a ppa and update the package lists ("sudo apt-get update") then it'll automatically install that version, provided it is a higher version number (i.e. 2.6 > 2.5)
<marcus__> how do i mount an unknown partion into ubuntu?
<oddy> Spirits-Sight: I mean do a post :)
<seanbrystone> oddy, yeah, just donno why it's not doing that
<erUSUL> marcus__: what is unknown about it?
<Spirits-Sight> oddy: thanks
<oddy> hope you get help Spirits-Sight
<oddy> seanbrystone: try doing the apt-get command with -V so you can see the version numbers. you might be getting the version you want already :)
<eTiger13> im at here and am stuck: http://pastebin.com/y8PiBweM
<marcus__> erUSUL: I reinstalled my ubuntu, previously i had /, /swap and /home as three partitions... I reinstalled it on / and now my previously /home is unknown in Disk utility...
<marcus__> its named dev/sda6
<oddy> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /path/to/mount/point
<oddy> marcus__: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /path/to/mount/point
<seanbrystone> oddy no the "Help About" in Thunderbird is still saying 2.0.0.0.23
<Gnea> eTiger13: you once again forgot the semicolon at the end of the last bracket
<oddy> I'm guessing you have done a quit and re-open then seanbrystone?
<marcus__> then its says that it cant find it in /etc/fstab eller /etc/mtab,
<oddy> ok
<seanbrystone> oddy yea
<oddy> odd marcus__
<endri> hello i want to install ubuntu from hd. is that possible?
<seanbrystone> im going to just try to install the .debs instead of the PPA
<oddy> seanbrystone: and you've done an apt-get update after adding the ppa?
<seanbrystone> yep
<zesoze> /etc/init.d/libnss-ldap stop
<zesoze> /etc/init.d/libnss-ldap: 34: readlink: not found
<marcus__> oddy yes...;-) i read somewhere about UUID and that u should add it in fstab but the command didnt work..
<oddy> seanbrystone: that's probaby for the best, good luck
<balsaq> clrg, W43372 pidgin/empathy dont' support video chat for yahoo
<W43372> Is anyone available to help me figure out why I can't pick up my wireless?
<oddy> marcus__: hate to say this, but have you restarted with it attached? or is that not a possibility?
<oddy> W43372: We're gonna need more info than that. wireless card, ubuntu version, details of problem?
<marcus__> oddy no harm done! ;-) noo buts in the same fysical harddrive... :-(
<Mostradoy> hola
<zesoze> what 's mean this error?
<Mostradoy> ???
<marcus__> ubuntu wont recognize it...
<eTiger13> Gnea: that doesnt change anything
<Mostradoy> you speak english??
<Gnea> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Mostradoy> you speak spanish?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vertigo> hello
<faron> can anybody tell me what a "debugger" version is ? I'm sorry.I'm confused.I'm not sure whether I should download the 10.1 beta 3 version of flash player or the debugger version fro my xubuntu
<Gnea> eTiger13: works fine here.
<spoovy> if you gotta ask that question, you don't want the debugger version
<oddy> marcus__: can you do  "cat fstab > ~/fstab.log" and copy the file contents to a pastebin?
<W43372> oddy: The adapter is an airlink101 g. I'm using Ubuntu9.10. Up until today I've been using Ultimate Edition 2.3, I decided to stop using it and I installed 9.10 today. After the install I can pick up the wireless signals near my home, but not the one in my home. My server and my roommates laptop are picking up the wireless without problems. This is just exclusive to the laptop that has the fresh 9.10 insall on it.
<eTiger13> change Downloads to a file/folder  you have and see if it still echos the name or nope
<oddy> marcus__ to check to obvious mistakes
<faron> ahhhhhhh that might b a good point spoovy
<spoovy> debug version is for software development
<faron> thanks very much
<spoovy> takes much more memory and of no use to non-developers
<oddy> W43372: is it an encrypted signal? and, do you have alternate internet access on that computer?
<andrew12> wow, 1416 people in here.
<Gnea> eTiger13: seems odd, I see what you mean, but I have to go
<oddy> andrew12: quite scary isn't it?
<josh-N> i made a CD image with "ddrescue -b2048 /dev/cdrom ddrescue.iso ddrescue.log" but K3b tells me it's not a usable image file... did i leave out anything important?
<andrew12> yeah :p
<W43372> oddy: Yes, it's encrypted. No, I just have the wireless. The modem is in a different room and I've been told not to run CAT5 cables through the walls for a hard line.
<marcus__> oddy its empty...;-9
<oddy> marcus__: that is not good. you might have to get a pro onto that because i'm not sure what to do.
<oddy> marcus__: there might be a dpkg-reconfigure command to fix it. not too sure though.
<marcus__> oddy i think its something with http://www.madhusudancs.info/remounting-windows
<Typos_King> josh-N   k3b is saying the .iso you got is not usable or the cd you burned is not usable, I don't ge which or what
<marcus__> That's exactly my problem, but i cant get the UUID command to work...:-(
<josh-N> it says the iso is not usable... i'd give the exact error message, but it's german ;-)
<W43372> oddy: Yes, it's encrypted. No, I just have the wireless. The modem is in a different room and I've been told not to run CAT5 cables through the walls for a hard line.
<Typos_King> josh-N da :P
<oddy> W43372: sorry for the wait. could you temporarily get internet access onto it? because if you went System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers you might be able to install a restricted driver to fix it.
<john__> has anyone here been using gnome-shell?
<marcus__> oddy thanks for your effort... sleep well!;-)
<josh-N> oddy: you meant "cat /etc/fstab > ~/fstab.log" ... not "cat fstab > ~/fstab.log" ... right?
<oddy> marcus__: nothing i can suggest except man pages and google :( i'm a bit out of my depth
<oddy> thanks you too
<oddy> josh-N: you are right, i incorrectly assumed he was in /etc/ :) good spot!
<Typos_King> marcus__    what are you trying to do?
<W43372> oddy: Yeah, I could hard line it to the router in the other room.
<josh-N> oddy: thought that could be the reason for an empty file ;-)
<oddy> john__: i installed it for a few days? if you have a question go ahead and ask, you'll get a response better that way
<marcus__> Typos_King im trying to mount a partition from a previously installation of ubuntu... my /home.. :-(
<john__> thanks oddy
<john__> yeah, so is there anyway to sync evolution with that calendar?
<ravage_> ubuntu rules!!!!
<FatalIll> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zF2hBuXs
<john__> it's not working like the default clock applet back in default gnome desktop
<Typos_King> marcus__   and mount is not working for you?
<ravage_> anyone from eddy?
<FatalIll> Can anyone help me with this error? I dont understand why Im getting fopen errors and the likes. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zF2hBuXs
<marcus__> no  cause its unrecognized in the disk utility... i think i have to get the UUID and add it in fstab..
<oddy> W43372: so if you can, get a temporary connection over ethernet. First do a "sudo apt-get update" in terminal, and then go System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and activating it from there. It's pretty easy once you get there, just one or two buttons to click :)
<oddy> john__: not gonna lie, nothing works the same in gnome-shell. what is the change you don't like?
<john__> FatalIll_____ Do you have root priveleges?
<W43372> oddy: could you tell me what exactly I'm looking for when I get to the 'Hardware Drivers
<Typos_King> marcus__   in the disk utility? which one?
<W43372> oddy: could you tell me what exactly I'm looking for when I get to the 'Hardware Drivers'? I wouldn't want to fiddle around with the wrong thing and make my laptop think it's a toaster oven.
<marcus__> palimpsest
<john__> oddy_____ : I just recently synced my google calendar with my desktop clock and now it doesn't work with gnome-shell
<marcus__> system/administration
<john__> oddy______ : It doesn't list my "appointments" like before
<Typos_King> .......  kkkk
<FatalIll> john__
<FatalIll> ofcourse...
<oddy> john__: no need for the underscores, my name is just oddy :)
<john__> Oh, I thought that was a means of identifying your audience
<john__> my bad
<oddy> no, the _ is appended when the name is taken :) john__ because someone already has john and joh_
<Typos_King> marcus__    http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14  <-- maybe pysdm can help
<john__> oh that makes, sense... So should I still prefix my message with my subject?
<john__> ex:
<john__> oddy: like this?
<oddy> W43372: sure, it will do a little searching, and then you will (hopefully) be told that there is a driver available. there will be a button to click like 'activate' or 'install' and then it will pretty much do the rest to you.
<john__> FatalIll:  Did that work?
<oddy> john__: yep, cos then my IRC client notifies me that someone has messaged me. in fact whenever the name is in the message it does
<FatalIll> did what work?
<john__> oddy: Thanks, man, (first time using this)
<oddy> john__: dw, i was an IRC noob just a few months ago :)
<john__> FatalIll: Did you try the same make command but with sudo privileges
<FatalIll> I was already in SU when I ran the make...
<john__> oddy:  haha, yeah... noobism pretty much rocks... hey, what client are you using?
<oddy> if you do come on alot, you can reserve your name. just go into #freenode and ask someone how to register a nick john__
<john__> oddy:  thanks man
<oddy> john__: pidgin :P it isn't perfect cos there are too many windows but it works fair enough :)
<josh-N> john__: prefixing makes sense when you want the attention of a particular person. just make sure you don't annoy people, because many have set their clients to make sounds when their name appears.
<marcus__> Typos_King thankt for the input but it only shows the partitions that is already mounted by ubuntu..
<marcus__> and mine isn't..
<marcus__> and to mount it it has to be in fstab
<john__> josh-N:  So how do you know when to and when not to?
<marcus__> and to add id there i need the UUID...;-) i think...
<marcus__>  thats my conclusion so far..
<oddy> john__ when you want to specifically message someone and lots of people have spoken inbetween  your messages.
<john__> FatalIll:  What's the permissions on that directory?  (output of ls -lh /[directory])
<marcus__> but i take it with me over night... sleep well everybody...
<john__> Oh, ok, thanks man
<Losha> FatalIll: I don't do much c++, but if this were C, it would mean you're missing an #include file in the source file. This can happen if the code was written on a different system...
<Typos_King> marcus__:    pysdm   provides editingfor fstab,  and I don't think the UUID is mandatory, the device address works just as well
<oddy> ok ubuntuers!
<oddy> best of luck
<oddy> stay on linux
<oddy> and gnu
<FloodBot3> oddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josh-N> john__: usually when someone is already responding to you, you won't annoy them by repeating their name. if someone doesn't respond though, you should not keep repeating their name until after some time has passed.
<oddy> and goodnight :)
<FatalIll> I added a stdio.h into it
<FatalIll> works now
<FatalIll> halfassed but whatever
<oddy> sorry floodbot3 :(
<oddy> bye
<erUSUL> bye
<od3n> whats the best way to install thunderbird 3
<marcus__> yeah but in the example of the program the problem was that the device was recognized but not mounted (i installed the program, but it did only show 2 sda's, i have 4...:-(
<john__> good work FatalIll
<Typos_King> od3n   off the repos I'd thiink :P
<od3n> it deos not show up tehre
<erUSUL> !ppa | od3n
<ubottu> od3n: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<john__> bye all!
<Typos_King> od3n;    odd, it does for me -> apt-cache search thunderbird;
<marcus__> Typos_King but i apprecieta the effort man...
<Typos_King> marcus__   btw, do they show in -> sudo fdisk -l?
<W43372> oddy: So, I'm trying to find a driver for my Airlink adapter?
<KaOSoFt> Hmm... do you know if it's possible to take a screenshot while having a menu active? I mean, let's say, you click on the Places menu (next to Applications and System), your different folders display, but if you press the "Print screen" key on your keyboard, it won't take the picture. Should I propose to add this functionality to Ubuntu, or is it a GNOME thing? I haven't tried any other desktop systems (KDE, XFCE, for example), sorry.
<Losha> Typos_King: od3n: unless you're both running the same release and use the same repositories, it could show up for one of you and not the other....
<od3n> well 3 is not showing up
<Typos_King> indeed, I wonder what he's usingto check :)
<od3n> I have the source that I downloaded
<erUSUL> od3n: use the mozilla team ppa
<lifestream> I know this isn't quite the right place to ask, but......  in Chrome, where do I see what themes I have installed already?  Anyone know?
<Typos_King> od3n:     yeah, check the mozilla site, they'd have it either on .deb or .bz2 I'd think
<KaOSoFt> lifestream- I don't see any option on my build...
<marcus__> Typos_King yes...
<Typos_King> lifestream:   dunno..... maybe about:themes?   or about:config
<FatalIll> Hm, Now I am getting a "Makefile:26: .depend: no such file or directory"
<KaOSoFt> lifestream- It offers a button to get back to the default theme, but none to choose the one you want.
<FatalIll> where would I be getting .depend from? like what package
<lifestream> KaOSoFt, yeah, it's a pity... I guess we have to go download the theme each time we want a new one, even if  it's the same we had 1 hr ago ;p
<Typos_King> marcus__   where is it they don't show anyway?   obviously they're 'seen'
<W43372> oddy: So, I'm trying to find a driver for my Airlink adapter?
<lifestream> Typos_King, Yeah,  page not found :(  ah, i'll just install
<sixofour> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<KaOSoFt> lifestream- I'm happy with my Android theme.
<marcus__> but then how do i access my data on dev/sda6?
<Typos_King> lifestream:    sorry, no chrome here, I use opera ^_^
<lifestream> KaOSoFt, oh, I use it on laptop
<Typos_King> and ff and konqueror heeh
<KaOSoFt> Others looked like that Firefox's Personas crap
<lifestream> Typos_King,  *hisses and growl* :P
<FatalIll> Where do I get .depend from?
<azi_> hm.. i'm reasking yes. in the previous version of ubunut/gnome the panel had an arrow at the end that after clicked would hide the panel. where could that be found now?
<azi_> i miss that feature
<Typos_King> marcus__     well.... you can manually moun it... if this an  ad hoc need :)
 * clrg leaves
<Losha> FatalIll: usually created by running
<od3n> yeah I dont see a .deb on the site
<Losha> FatalIll: usually created by running 'make depend'
<KaOSoFt> azi_- I have that button.
<abc-> help me please
<KaOSoFt> Using 9.10 here.
<Typos_King> marcus__   if sda6 is say ntfs.... then    -> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /mnt;
<Losha> !ask | abc-
<ubottu> abc-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abc-> i wanna add dsp effect shoucast on audacious
<azi_> KaOSoFt: weird.. i am using 9.10 too and i don't have it
<marcus__> it was an ubuntu /home before, right command?
<Typos_King> or /media/SOMEFOLDER of your choice
<KaOSoFt> azi_- Let me create a new panel and see.
<abc-> so i ca send or receive mp3 to that server
<Zenker> ok, i have tried everything i could think of and i still have a wierd thing goin on when i maximize a window. i have prepared some screen shots 2 show whats going on because i dont even know how 2 describe whats happening except that when i maximize a window it is too big for my screen can someon PLEASE help?
<KaOSoFt> azi_- Looks like only the default panel Ubuntu has offers that button. Let me check again, because the new one didn't have it.
<abc-> where i can download the effect plugin for audacious ?
<marcus__> Typos_King fuck i love u man...;-)
<azi_> KaOSoFt: well i'm speaking of the default pannel
<marcus__> now its there... u are the best..
<abc-> dsp shoutcast server like winamp
<marcus__> is it always mounted or do i have to mount it manaully every time i reboot?
<KaOSoFt> azi_- Right click the panel, go to Properties. There should you find the options to enable the hide buttons. :)
<serverduck> I have installed a todo list program and created a new entry named asdasd just for test. I didn't liked the program and eventually uninstalled it. But if i click in the taskbar on date and time there is an entry asd asd under tasks. How do I delete that?
<Typos_King> marcus__    I don't think it maybe automounted... but you can edit fstab with 'pysdm' to make it so, or add it.... usually the OS will have a 'media' section and will display the partitions available and mount it when clicked, I get that in Dolphin or Krusader
<KaOSoFt> azi_- Did it work? :D
<od3n> ok I have a .bz2 so now what
<marcus__> O.K Typos_King... thanks once again, good night
<abc-> i wanna be a dj on radio online, i ussually use winamp, can i use audacious? and where i can download something to make it available to use? can anybody help me?
<Losha> abc-: dunno, tried googling 'audacious shoutcast plugin'? I see some hits there...
<zvacet> od3n : are you trying to install thunderbird?
<serverduck> Typos_King,  Hey typos the bash script you gave me doesn't start conky everytime i login
<od3n> yeah and a few other things
<zvacet> od3n: look at http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page#Installation
<azi_> KaOSoFt: yeah thanks
<Zenker> the things i have done is i have tried the default compiz theme, uninstalling compiz/ccsm, idk of anything else that may have 2 do with window sizes n such, can some one please help
<Zenker> also i have disabled each item in ccsm one by one and nothin fixed it
<Typos_King> abc-   there's an 'icecast' in the repos -> http://cliffordx.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/icecast_running.png
<Yono> hey, can anyone help me out with the firefly file server (mt-daapd)?
<serverduck> I have installed a todo list program and created a new entry named asdasd just for test. I didn't liked the program and eventually uninstalled it. But if i click in the taskbar on date and time there is an entry asd asd under tasks. How do I delete that?
<Yono> I just set it up on my ubuntu box and it won't read my music files
<Typos_King> serverduck   hehe, can't say... I don't use conky :|
<seanbrystone> how do you force a .deb to ignore a dependency when the darn dependent package is already installed?
<elm669> Yono you want to check out the restricted formats section on the ubuntu wiki
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:   haven't we been at this aisle before?
<seanbrystone> Typos_King, you always raggin on me, knock it off.
<Typos_King> hehhe
<serverduck> Typos_King,  well that's ok i will still look for a way to auto start conky every time. Did you had a todo list program on your ubuntu machine? I cross on a problem with it...as you can see above.
<Zenker> can someone please help me make my windows maximize correctly?
<Losha> seanbrystone: in theory, you shouldn't need to. But something like dpkg -i --force-depends <debfile>. See man dpkg for the details...
<Yono> will do elm669
<seanbrystone> Losha, ty, ill give that a try
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:      apt-get install --ignore-missing
<Yono> elm669: although I already have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed
<Typos_King> :P~
<hal> sorry if this is a silly question, but where is the reboot option in ubuntu 9.10/Gnome?
<Losha> seanbrystone: I'd rather know why it complains about a dependency that's installed...
 * Typos_King nods
<hal> oh, found it!
<KaOSoFt> hal- It doesn't appear to you?
<KaOSoFt> Reboot == Restart
<hal> yeha, I just noticed the icon near my username
<hal> it wasn't obvious at first tho
<KaOSoFt> Hehe.
<seanbrystone> Losha, its needing libsound2, but if i look in Synaptic, libsound2 is already there
<faron> sorry everybody I'll learn someday...I just downloaded flashplayer 10.1 beta 3 from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html   & it' sitting in xarchiver & now I'm lost.what do I do next ?
<abc-> i only have icecast2 and already installed but how to used it? can anybody help me?
<hal> anyone got any recommendations for the best theme for ubuntu/Gnome ?
<Typos_King> serverduck:    there are several spots where to start something upon boot.. if that helps
<Typos_King> abc-   man icecas2 :P
<Typos_King> icecast2 for that matter
<serverduck> Typos_King,  thanks
<od3n> Couldn't find package thunderbird-mozilla-build
<od3n> thats all I get out of that
<Losha> seanbrystone: that's not supposed to happen. Are you sure you have the right libsound2 package installed?
<hal> alternatively any suggestions on how to make the desktop better for gnome
<zvacet> hal:  see yourself if you like some at http://gnome-look.org/
<QbY> i'm trying to walk someone through booting a machine with a ubuntu live cd--never used ubuntu--they are getting a "Busy Box" screen--how can we get them to a desktop so that I can get access to the machine
<Typos_King> hal:   install kde,   j/k
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<Zenker> when i maximize a window and try 2 click on something in it the window jumps up/down as if its too big for my screensize, can someone please help me fig out how 2 fix?
<Zenker> i have screen shots to help explain the issue
<hal> Typos_King: thanks
<hal> any other people prefer kde to gnome?
<seanbrystone> Losha, im not exactly sure what libsound2 its wanting, i didnt know there was more than one libsound2 package, but ill keep looking
<vegar_> no
<zvacet> hal:  NO
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to set up webcam support in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Losha> QbY: are you sure you have the correct live cd? Usually if you select 'live' it spends a ton of time loading and then you get a desktop
<seanbrystone> hal you'll be hard pressed to find any KDE fans in here, have you tried #kubuntu?
<Typos_King> QbY:     usually the live-cd boots you to a full UI desktop
<jacob_> need help
<Typos_King> GUI I should say
<cheesemoo0> For some reason my router doesn't see my host name, but synergy does. Does anyone know why this is?
<Losha> seanbrystone: well, try it with the force option. The worst that can happen is the program you've installed won't start
<hal> seanbrystone: that's ok, I just wanted a general survey
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<Losha> hal: surveys are explicitly off topic in this channel I believe, or we'd do nothing else....
<zvacet> !ask | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abc-> ty all
<bigtom21485> what does it mean when i cant run turbotax 2009 in wine?
<Zenker> that you should have paid your taxex on time rofl :)
<jrib> bigtom21485: what kind of answer are you looking for?
<seanbrystone> would be nice if it worked that way bigtom21485 , sadly very few apps work perfect in wine or even at all
<woty> hi@all
<bigtom21485> jrib: do i need to get a different emulator?
<jrib> bigtom21485: well personally, I wouldn't use the software at all.  But if you must, install windows in vbox and run it from there
<Losha> bigtom21485: turbotax hasn't run properly in wine since 2005 apparently. See http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=623. It means you can't run turbotax in wine, sorry....
<bigtom21485> im helping my dad transition from windows to linux and i want to make sure he has full support so he doesnt have to do a dual-boot
<jrib> bigtom21485: use vbox
<Jon-> Pidgin is not hooked up to my little notifier at the top right (I think it's called Nautilus notifier?) although before installing the latest version from source, it was working there. Now I do not get a little yellow star and alert when I get a message, but it is still listed in the drop-down. Help?
<Losha> bigtom21485: that goal may be unrealistic, depending on what programs he wants to run....
<joe__> Noob here...  whats the best way for me to connect my Xubuntu laptop to my Ubuntu desktop thru my wireless network?
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<G-Farkas> hi, I've been trying to get tray icons with icewm and openbox and it was impossible. I try a lot of methods with bad results. Now, I can get tray icons with some aplications, but no with every aplication. Please, help me. (9.10 amd64)
<meatbun> how to tell eyes of gnome to display gif files in animation
<Zenker> OMG now i see, its only certain progs that are doing that :)
<W43372> joe__: Remote desktop viewer and some kind of VNC client. It's what I'm doing right now, actually :)
<Zenker> pbb i can just deal nvm about the help
<morphix> G-Farkas: i would honestly recommend compiling and installing pypanel with openbox
<bigtom21485> jrib: virtualbox is listed as a way to run different x86 os's on one physical machine...however i am on an x64 machine does that complicate things?
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  .. tray icons..... you can run any app and.... you  mean in icewm as in the right-click on the window option?
<joe__> Thanks W43372 I'll read up on it
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  some apps add their icon to the tray, in icewm, but  you can also drop any window to the tray too, from the right-click menu
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: I mean the icons that apear normally side to the clock
<prod1> Hi all, i am here seeking help with my system. Have just installed 9.10 desktop but i have no sound. I am using a DFI Ultra-D motherboard with azalia sound card. If anyone could help me installing the driver I have downloaded it would be much appreciated :)
<G-Farkas> morphix: thanks, but i prefer icewm ^^
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  it might be you have the tray turn off, or not to show.... ever used the IceWM control panel?
<chrome> hey guys, running Xubuntu here, is there a way to get a the rotating cube for workspace switching? or any of the compiz manager style effects to work?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  : | was too easy!!!
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  you mean, the right-click menu?  hehe
<ansx> if I have sda & sdb and I'm installing on sdb, where is installed the bootloader on 9.10 (default) ?
<morphix> G-Farkas: you mentioned openbox is all.. but each to their own i suppose
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  ever used the IceWM control panel?   has heaploads of settings for icewm :)
<prod1> should i elaborate to maybe get a better response?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: I looked in the right clic menu, and find the option and works. I cant use the icewm control panel, I couldnt compile it
<daniskami> chrome: sure, Compiz works well with Xfce
<G-Farkas> morphix: Yes, sorry, Is just that it is my second option. I apreciate your help :)
<chrome> daniskami: can you point me to a doc on how to do it?
<daniskami> chrome: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  compile it?   it doesn't need... well yes.. it says you have.. BUT, the .py run right off without any fuss, from the directory you unzipped it at :)
<chrome> daniskami: thats an old doc; is that going to work with 9.10?
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  all it needs is python-gtk2
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: Where did you get it?
<Losha> prod1: your question is a difficult one, since it refers to specific hardware, and not many people will be familiar with it. You may have better look googling for ubuntu + the particular model of sound card
<Typos_King> which GIMp install adds
<morphix> E17 + ecomorph = win
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  the iceWM control panel?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: Yes
<daniskami> chrome: I don't think there's more to it than installing the right packages, but...
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  gimme one sec... lemme see if I can find the url
<prod1> I think it is more of a problem with ubuntu than the sound card as I have the driver and know how to install its just that I get errors during install which are kernel related
<chrome> daniskami: there are some helpful comments further down that talk about 9.10
<Copperred> Hello.......something is preventing me from dragging open apps between screens on Ubuntu...maybe i clicked a display setting.....any ideas?
<daniskami> chrome: ok. I stopped using it a while ago because it eats up resources
<Losha> prod1: I can't promise anything, but do you want to pastebin the error output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com so we can have a look at it...?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  this one: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/icewmcp/ ?
<prod1> that would be sweet :) thanx so much
<Losha> prod1: meanwhile, you've nothing to lose by a google search....
<chrome> daniskami: yeah, machine has plenty of resources, but I like how snappy xfce is in general, so I kind of just want a bastard child :)
<Copperred> Hello.......something is preventing me from dragging open apps between screens on Ubuntu...maybe i clicked a display setting.....any ideas?
<prod1> irc is always my last resort, have been googling all night now and im just gettin more confused as i go on :(
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:  yes
<Losha> prod1: :-)
<Copperred> hello is there anyone here who can help me with my display issue?
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:    it doesn't require any compiling, it'll run off any directory, all you do is, run/execute the .py, all it needs installed is python-gtk2, which if you have Gimp, it already installed it
<synnema> which kind of graphic card you have used?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: Let me try :)
<Copperred> .....something is preventing me from dragging open applications between the two screens on Ubuntu...maybe i clicked a display setting.....any ideas?  It has been working fine till this morning.
<Copperred> By two screens..i mean the two workspaces provided in Ubuntu accessed via the right hand lower corner.
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:    icepref.py    is the one that has all settings that usually go in ~/.icewm/preferences
<v0lksman> anyone have a link to help compile openssh5 on Hardy?
<Copperred> Synnema.....not sure...which sort of video card i have.
<Copperred> but i belive that is working fine.
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: Thatks, It seems to work fine
<prod1>  i3Cgp8BR
<prod1> damn
<zhaozhou> Copperred: The dragging between workspaces should be a gnome-setting, has nothing to do with your videocard or driver.
<Losha> v0lksman: some reason you can't wait for a regular build?
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:    don't forget to backup your preferences file :) heheeh, now it then I've got old settings overriden
<Losha> prod1: ?
<zhaozhou> Copperred: No application would hinder you from doing this either, unless it has specifically set the "allow dragging" to false.
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: doenst matter ;)
<Copperred> i foudn the culprit
<prod1> sorry about that, how shall i give you this link?
<Copperred> i ahd changed the appearance setings
<v0lksman> Losha: it's not coming for Hardy.  if I want to stay LTS I'd have to wait another year I think...I need it now
<Losha> v0lksman: so what have you tried so far?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  But, other question,the more important reason that make me use tray icons is for apps like pidgin, and it shows differents icons for differents status. I still can obtain it. Any idea?
<Losha> prod1: just tell us the url it gave you...
<prod1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/i3Cgp8BR
<v0lksman> Losha: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-411492.html
<v0lksman> instead of a make install on openssl I did a checkinstall and it fails..  I'm not putting this in without some sort of roll back
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     when you use the right-click option, it just drops the window icon, and is all you get, if the app uses the tray, and the tray is enabled/showing, it'll show such, I run a dictionary/rssfeed/others in the tray, and they show the icon status changing, but those I don't drop them with the right-click, they add themselves upon load
<PyroPhelia> what does green highlighted txt mean in the terminal?
<jim---> PyroPhelia: it's just a reflection of the permissions of that file.  You can get the same information just be looking at the perms.
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     I'm thinking your tray is not showing, or usually having the 'mailbox' in the tray some times creates conflicts, it has for me in the past
<jim---> PyroPhelia: if I recall correctly in stock ubuntu that's a world-executable file.  *shrug*
#ubuntu 2010-03-16
<G-Farkas> I tried to enable the try from the preferences file, and starting icewm with icewm-session to load icewmtray, and I see in the process list that it is runing, but still cant see them. Ill try to set it up with the app that you recomend me, and then ill coment ^^
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     it may be runnning, but not showing on the taskbar
<Losha> prod1: the first error is on line 183 with the declaration of uintptr_t. I would try just commenting out the declaration in the file and see if you get any further. It seems obvious that the code has never been compiled/tested on your version of ubuntu...
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     the taskbar has several sections, mailbox, url, tray, toolbar and another I think
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  I know, I add a line to precerences file, but still doent work, ill show you the line, If  icepref doent overwrited my file :s
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     there's also a prefoverride file too
<chrome> daniskami: well, got it to work but the workspace switching is broken :)
<G-Farkas> ShowTaskBar=1
<G-Farkas> TaskBarShowTray=1
<VCoolio> PyroPhelia: it means it has chmod 777 permission I think, so r/w/executable by all
<daniskami> chrome: oh, good luck with that
<PyroPhelia> VCoolio, negative
<Losha> v0lksman: checkinstall doesn't always work. When it doesn't, your only other option may be to log the output of 'make install' to a file, so you can back out any changes it makes by hand. You might just try running sshd from the build directory for testing. This is what you get for being a pioneer...
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     for changes to take place, you need to restart iceWM
<PyroPhelia> VCoolio, infact I was playing around with chattr a little bit to see just how strong +a and +i were.  but I was getting strange results with parent folder colors
<G-Farkas> Yes, I did it yesterday :)
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     Logout > Restart icewm
<jim---> PyroPhelia: Enjoy.    for z in `seq 0 7`; do for a in `seq 0 7`; do for b in `seq 0 7`; do for c in `seq 0 7`; do echo "touch $z$a$b$c"; echo "chmod $z$a$b$c $z$a$b$c"; done; done; done; done
<prod1> thanx for your response, the only other problem is that im relatively new to ubuntu and am not sure where to find this file :S
<VCoolio> PyroPhelia: anyway, check output of 'dircolors' to learn more
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: I still cant find the tray option
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     TrayShowAllWindows=1  <--
<prod1> searching now
<ni|> hi, i'm not new to linux at all; however, 9.10 is detecting only 800x600
<jim---> That's weird, I thought 9.10 had automatic non-noob detection and made the hardware work
<ni|> heh me too thats why i was running it
<prod1> same :D
<ni|> i just want to work on the kernel not on the stupid resolution
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     want to try my preferences?   I can paste it
<ni|> jim---: should i just make a custom xorg.conf like the old days
<jim---> ni|: are you clean-shaven?  Maybe that's throwing it off
<Typos_King> then you can edit it away
<ni|> jim---: actually no, and its been bothering me all day
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  I just find it, but I wish to try your preferences file :)
<prod1> ok i think i know what u mean. so on line 183 of the driver install i should comment the line out?
<faron> anybody know how to use xarchiver to install a package I just downloaded ? supposedly I have gdebi installed but the only option I get when I right click on the package icon on the desktop is xarchiver or "other"
<Losha> prod1: it's building in /tmp/selfgz2784/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0306-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvalinux.h, but my guess is it copies the files there from somewhere else before it builds. Search for nvalinux.h
<ni|> jim---: any ideas or just nits about nothing
<bigtom21485> how do i get frostwire for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<jim---> ni|: I dunno, I use 9.04 mostly and have no qualms with xorg.conf; Linus notwithstanding.
<Losha> prod1: no, I think line 183 just reports the error. The *cause* of the error is on line 54 of nvalinux.h, whereever that is....
<jim---> ni|: the obvious idea is to tell it what resolution you want instead of let it detect
<prod1> no results found :S
<kcg> hi there, I managed to play rmvb files in totem player which i understand uses xine as backend, but for some reasons i couldn't use xine to play rmvb, anyone could point me to the right direction? many thanks.
<VCoolio> faron: if it's a deb, rightclick > properties > open with tab > point to gdebi-gtk in /usr/bin to make it default for all .deb
<veebull_> In /etc/hosts, what is the 127.0.1.1 entry for?  I'm used to 127.0.0.1 for localhost on the loopback interface, and then regular IPs for this machine and others...
<ni|> jim---: the latest xorg is supposed to not require a xorg.conf
<ni|> so i'm trying to do this the canonical way first.
<ni|> jim---: i'd like help but enough patronizing
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:     http://pastebin.ca/1841879    <-- preferences
<damnit> Hi all, one question, what's the loopback interface plz ?
<hDy> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and was adding a repository and accidentally overidded the whole file, so does anyone know were I can get a virgin sources.list?
<jim---> ni|: I didn't mean it to be patronizing, sorry
<VCoolio> kcg: is rmvb supported by xine? I think you'll need realplayer
<Jordan_U> ni|: jim---: If you are getting 800x600 it almost always means that, for whatever reason, the driver being used cannot do any better than that. So setting a resolution manually will likely do nothing.
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  Thanks
<Jordan_U> ni|: What graphics card?
<ni|> Jordan_U: thats what i assumed
<histo> !codecs > kcg
<ubottu> kcg, please see my private message
<bigtom21485> I am phasing windows out completely. so without buying a zune or something else, how do i set up a sync-type relationship with linux and what program would i use?
<kcg> VCoolio: i think there were some codecs i install which totem could use,
<veebull_> damnit, it's an internal interface that only exists in code, that your machine can use to connect to itself
<ni|> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bigtom21485> for my ipod
<ni|> Jordan_U: thats what lspci reports
<jim---> ni|: Yes it doesn't require xorg.conf but will it support one if you supply it?
<ni|> jim---: yes it will i know
<damnit> humm ok, TY veebull
<ni|> but i think Jordan_U is correct here.
<Jordan_U> ni|: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<faron> vcoolio..maybe that's the problem...Im sorry it's a tar.gz
<prod1> is there an open source way i can install my nvidia sound card?
<kcg> histo: i have installed the restricted package so the default video could pick up. Somehow xine couldn't pick the codec up, any ideas? cheers
<ARC0112358> I (accidentally) made a volume on my Ubuntu machine oned by root and can no longer write or modify files on it - can someone help me switch it back?
<faron> can you tell me what to do with that ? vcoolio ?
<ARC0112358> owned
<ni|> Jordan_U: its pissy about hsync and vrefresh claiming they are out of range
<zhaozhou> prod1: Check alsa's homepage, you'll see what they support.
<prod1> thanks :)
<chrome> daniskami: fixed :) simple compizconfig settings manager sorted it out
<Losha> prod1: best of luck...
<daniskami> chrome: congratulations
<ni|> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/mGxDiHQi
<prod1> i think ill need it :D
<chrome> its actually a little awesome.
<Jordan_U> ni|: Could you please pastebin the entire log?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: Ill restart, be right back
<Typos_King> k
<surajpkn> hi, can anyone help me on how to mount an ipod touch
<surajpkn> can anyone help me with mounting my ipod touch?
<Jordan_U> !iphone | surajpkn
<ubottu> surajpkn: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<surajpkn> well the problem is that when i plug in my ipod touch, my ubunut does not detect it
<ni|> Jordan_U: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?7416
<Typos_King> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Typos_King> surajpkn ^
<ni|> Jordan_U: sorry for the delay, was getting a cli nopaste app
<surajpkn> when i mount it using the command mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ipod , i get a message saying "unknown location /dev/sdb1"
<Typos_King> ... ahemm...
<Typos_King> !ipod | surajpkn
<Random832> surajpkn, it's not guaranteed to be "sdb1", that's system-dependent
<Random832> (on how many disk drives you have, mainly)
<surajpkn> how do i check in which sdb or sdc or sda it is in?
<Random832> are you using gnome? does it not appear in the places menu?
<surajpkn> no it does not appear in places menu
<Typos_King> surajpkn    you can try checking with -> sudo df
<Random832> i don't think df tells you about unmounted filesystems
<Random832> try cat /proc/partitions (and see if there are any devices you _don't_ recognize from df)
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:    Kvirc has a tray icon B-)    But pidgin no :(
<surajpkn> that gives me only sda1 which is my internal hard drive
<ubottu> surajpkn: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:   maybe is an option in pidgin?   dunno, I have several icons myself loaded int he tray with np
<surajpkn> i tried cat command
<hal> for the new intel i7 64bit processor, what version of ubuntu should I be installing?
<surajpkn> and it gives me the result with sda1, sda2, 5 and 6
<happyface> is there a way to make 2 replacements using only 1 'sed' command?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  You should activate the option that can be translated to english with something like "Activate the tray icon"
<surajpkn> these are my internals (like swap, etc)
<hal> i386 or AMD64 ?
<skraps> g farakas how do you lik kvirc? anyone? i use xchat bu thats all i ever used
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  Thank you very mucho, I really apreciate your help
<skraps> and bitchx way back when
<surajpkn> my lsusb can see the apple ipod... but sudo fdisk -l cannot recognize it anywhere
<surajpkn> ??
<Typos_King> skraps:   I've used xchat, kvirc, konversation, pirch.. and a few others..... I prefer xchat myself
<ni|> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<Jordan_U> ni|: No, sorry.
<ni|> Jordan_U: where can i ask?
<G-Farkas> skraps: I dont know, I works fine and  give me no problems, I really dont chat via irc too often so i really dont care.
<Jordan_U> ni|: File a bug report and try ubuntuforums.
<surajpkn> can someone here help me with this ipod thing? I am desperate! sorry
<ni|> ok thanks :)
<ipauldev> Anyone else using karmic ubuntu rdesktop to RDP into W2K8 R2? I have 6 brand spanking new servers connected over a DS3, so fast enough, and they all seem to randomly beccome unresponsive and then recover.... Issue with rdesktop? I have no issues with W2k8 RDP
<chrome> ipauldev: try a different rdp client, or alternatively, use VNC.
<rahduke> if i want to map sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to my keyboard how would i do that?
<Typos_King> ipauldev:    try checking if there are any linux-backports-modules... maybe those provide a fix
<Spirits-Sight> Hi I am getting this error when trying to connect to a CE device "Could not display "synce://christopher-e/".  Nautilus cannot handle "synce" locations. any help would be gratefull
<rahduke> ipauldev: whats the problem?
<G-Farkas> Someone can tell me the name of the apps that is in tray for default in ubuntu to conect to a net? (I made a minimal install without gnome and I dont know its name)
<rahduke> G-Farkas:  network-manager?
<Typos_King> rahduke:     ...   don't need that... just a 'sudo reboot' will do, I'd think it may require a gksudo, since it has to ask for a password
<rahduke> Typos_King: sudo reboot will restart the comp, i just want to restart gdm
<G-Farkas> rahduke: Ill try, thanks
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:   nm-applet, for the gnome network manager, yes,it loads in the tray :)
<rahduke> Typos_King: nice one i couldnt think of it lol
<Typos_King> rahduke:     ohhh... ok
<kcg> does anyone know where is the realplayer codec in Karmic, after you installed the restricted packages? Thanks.
<ChogyDan> kcg: maybe it is in medibuntu
<rahduke> Typos_King: what i'm trying to do is to set a keyboard shortcut that will get me out of a fullscreen game that gets screwed up, without reseting the machine
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: You again ? :P
<Typos_King> har har har, I run nm-applet :P
<Typos_King> much better than knetworkmanager here, so
<rahduke> wicd is pretty good
<Typos_King> well....other I've used is rtutil too, and that one is ok too
<rahduke> so no clue how to set gdm restart to keyboard?
<G-Farkas> rahduke: Yes, but it doent run in tray bar
<kcg> ChogyDan, is it not sth like /usr/lib/win32 or so?
<rahduke> G-Farkas: wicd runs in panel
<G-Farkas> rahduke: what is panel?
<ChogyDan> kcg: oh, that's what you mean.  no, I don't know, you should look at the package
<rahduke> G-Farkas: the top bar thingy with ur name and apps and place etc
<Typos_King> kcg:  you mean,  you don't have it?
<Typos_King> rahduke   he's running iceWM
<Zeet> Hello?
<Typos_King> no gWM
<rahduke> Typos_King: oh lol
<kcg> Typos_King, I have installed the restricted package, but i don't know where it is. What I am trying to find out, is to link the codec location in xine
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  what thing I should run before nm-applet ?
<Typos_King> kcg:     xine has its codecs :|
<Typos_King> kcg:  are you sure it can't play .rm/.ra?
<Zeet> Hi, I'm having the "Not avaiable in the current data" error and I have already tried sudo "apt-get update"
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:   nothing, just that, that's the network manager, it'll show in the tray, just click it, and connect
<kcg> Typos_King, xine gives me an error, A problem occured while loading a library or a decoder:drvc.so
<AP> i just install ubuntu using LVM, but when i reboot for login, i got an error message "/dev/mapper/root not found, dropping to shell"
<kcg> Typos_King: i haven't been working with linux for a while, back in the days when knoppix was popular, i remember I used it and managed to play rmvb files in xine
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  when I make clic on the icon I says something like: (My system is in spanish) "the network manager is not excecuting" or similar
<haavaros_> Hi all ... i made a little script and put it on the desktop. When I doubleclick it i get a dialog on whether to run it or edit in text editor ... is there some way i can make it run i terminal right away?
<kcg> Typos_King: Totem, the default player, seems to work fine with rmvb files, but it just doesn't work in xine at the moment, i thought it was using the xine engine?
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  Puting the mouse over the icon says "net not activated" or similar
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:   it it grayed out?
<Kentrel> Hey guys, anyone know how I can make the login screen appear on my Main monitor, rather than my secondary monitor...
<Zeet> Hi, I'm having the "Not avaiable in the current data" error and I have already tried sudo "apt-get update"
<ipauldev> chrome, Typos_King, rahduke: apparently it even does it in Windows Virtualbox with mstsc, so must be some other networking issue, sorry, I should have checked first.
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  The text, but not the icon
<AP>  i just install ubuntu using LVM, but when i reboot for login, i got an error message "/dev/mapper/root not found, dropping to shell", how could i boot correctly ?
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:   that means, you don't have a network adaper or lacking drivers for it
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  But im conected here :S
<Zeet> Hi, I'm having the "Not avaiable in the current data" error and I have already tried sudo "apt-get update"
<Zeet> Hi, I'm having the "Not avaiable in the current data" error and I have already tried sudo "apt-get update"
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:   if  you right-click it, is 'wireless' and 'networking' enabled?
<AP>  i just install ubuntu using LVM, but when i reboot for login, i got an error message "/dev/mapper/root not found, dropping to shell", how could i boot correctly ?
<Typos_King> kcg:     xine has its codecs :|.... so.. not sure if it'd work with Totem codecs
<kcg> Typos_King, clearly you can see that im a noob, hehe....i remember something called libxine1 or sth, seems that i need to install manually
<Typos_King> kcg:  I use xine-ui for player.... it came with a heapload... I know where those are hehe /usr/lib/xine/plugins
<G-Farkas> Typos_King: Its apear like there are not conections when i clic on"edit conections",  but is with a "clic?" in "activate net" (or similar)
<prymal81> Zeet: make sure your repositories are correct
<Typos_King> kcg:    how  about installing xine-ui?   that installs libxine
<faron> okay.I'm sorry but,I'm having major difficulties figuring out how to install this tra.gz file any help ??
<kcg> Typos_King, I am trying to use the same, xine-ui for the player, and this is the bit isn't working
<LLStarks> not that i mind, but how did transmission come to be a part of ubuntu?
<AP>  i just install ubuntu using LVM, but when i reboot for login, i got an error message "/dev/mapper/root not found, dropping to shell", how could i boot correctly ?
<Guest20318> I'm having trouble downloading from the software center, it's giving me a "not available in current data" error, and I have already tried "sudo apt-get update"
<G-Farkas> Typos_King:  MP
<RandomDude__> hello?
<elementmypc> hey
<RandomDude__> i need some help
<Typos_King> G-Farkas:   seems as if... not interface is been seen :|
<RandomDude__> i just installed ubuntu and i can't get the sound working :P
<RandomDude__> any help?
<Guest20318> Random dude: get the other hardware drivers package
<RandomDude__> how?
<RandomDude__> i used terminal to get the package
<Guest20318> software center
<RandomDude__> kk
<RandomDude__> what do i download?
<Guest20318>  Either Hardware Drivers (jockey-gtk) or Hardware Drivers (jockey-kde)
<RandomDude__> the only result is
<RandomDude__> yea
<RandomDude__> it says it's allready installed
<Guest20318> for both of them?
<RandomDude__> if you need a link from where i got the first package i can give you it
<RandomDude__> yeah, both of them
<Guest20318> I don't know how to help then.
<Typos_King> kcg:   ... can't say.. I mostly play dvds and m4v or avis...haven't checkk with .rm  though some docs say it does
<RandomDude__> noo
<Myrtti> a link where you got the package? eh?
<RandomDude__> i'm sorry, only one pops up
<RandomDude__> that would be (jockey-gtk)
<RandomDude__> nothing else does
<Guest20318> look for Hardware Drivers and look for another one
<RandomDude__> kk
<RandomDude__> i see it
<RandomDude__> should i just install it?
<Guest20318> yes
<RandomDude__> or do i have to uninstall the other one?
<majorastro> I find ubuntu runs faster with no sawp  file
<Guest20318> do not uninstall the other one
<RandomDude__> kk
<majorastro> swap file
<RandomDude__> k it's downloading
<kcg> Typos_King, I can see that it has a real decorder under usr/lib/xine
<kcg> somehow it doesnt work though.
<Guest20318> does anyone know how to fix the "not available in current data" error in the software center?
<majorastro> ubuntu is so robust
<majorastro> I like it
<RandomDude__> i'm extremely new to Ubuntu, i've only been using it for like 2 hours lol
<Myrtti> majorastro: it might work faster, but you won't be able to hibernate
<AP>  i just install ubuntu using LVM, but when i reboot for login, i got an error message "/dev/mapper/root not found, dropping to shell", how could i boot correctly ?
<RandomDude__> it's almost done
<RandomDude__> 50% done
<RandomDude__> this is taking a while :P
<keyboardtalk> How do I get png thumbnails to display? Other image files (jpeg) display thumbnails, but png does not
<RandomDude__> oh, it's speeding up
<CAPcap> question, which has lighter system requirements Ubuntu or Mint?
<RandomDude__> and now it's slowing down xD
<Guest20318> it installs lots of drivers along with the ones you need.
<RandomDude__> speeding up
<lrvick> 5/buffer 5
<RandomDude__> slowing down xD
<RandomDude__> speeding up!
<RandomDude__> down
<RandomDude__> up
<RandomDude__> down
<RandomDude__> FINISHED
<RandomDude__> now what?
<Guest20318> check if it works
<RandomDude__> kk
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RandomDude__> don't i have to re-start or something?
<Guest20318> just try it first
<Guest20318> then if it doesn't work restart
<RandomDude__> kk
<CAPcap>  which has lighter system requirements Ubuntu or Mint? yes i know this isnt a mint support channel
<ardchoille> CAPcap: And you're asking that i a Ubuntu support channel?
<ardchoille> s/i/in/
<CAPcap> ardchoille, i dont know where else to ask
<ardchoille> CAPcap: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic?
<snake_> How can I make a collection of photos to be a slideshow on my desktop? Ubuntu Karmic 9.10
<RandomDude_> crap it didn't work :PPPP
<RandomDude_> i also did this prior to comming here
<RandomDude_> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-vmware-tools-on-debian-lenny-5.0.2-with-gnome-desktop-on-esx-server-3.5-update-4
<snake_> How can I make a collection of photos to be a slideshow on my desktop? Ubuntu Karmic 9.10
<cbrowne> snake_: add a new desktop background the normal way but add a folder instead of an image file (I think)
<CAPcap> ardchoille, no one in off topic
<RandomDude_> i need some help
<RandomDude_> i just installed ubuntu
<cbrowne> does anybody know how to format a number as hex in oo.org spreadsheet/gnumeric?
<RandomDude_> and i can't get the sound to work :P
<RandomDude_> any help?
<cbrowne> RandomDude_: drivers? volume turned up in software? volume turned up on hardware? plugged in? switched on?
<RandomDude_> yup
<ardchoille> !sound
<RandomDude_> drivers updated volume turned up
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pikeshouse88> hi all. i need help using stunnel to secure a https connection to my transmission web ui
<pikeshouse88> i just cant figure it out
<snake_> nope
<pikeshouse88> none of the examples online are related
<afroman> hello. which software would anyone recommand to sync windows mobile pocket pc to ubuntu?
<snake_> How can I make a collection of photos to be a slideshow on my desktop? Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 (adding a folder instead of a file failed, so did multiple selecting)
<RandomDude_> crap i gotta go :P
<RandomDude_> i'll figure it out tommarow
<DelVecchio> help i'm limo
<adam__> hi
<eric> hi
<DelVecchio> [I^llGetOverIt]
<pikeshouse88> anyone? i have patiently waited today and i dont ever get answers from you guys
<Guest11671> i want to duel boot with linux im running ubuntu but im afraid i;ll erase ubuntu
<Okidesu> Where are the Themes located in Ubuntu ? i have nothing in /home/.themes folder ?
<eremite> pikeshouse88: what is your problem?
<eremite> Okidesu: /usr/share/themes
<adam__> i want to watch vedios on my imac but didnt let me
<ardchoille> Okidesu: /usr/share/themes
<pwnkiller> sys pref appearence
<Okidesu> thank you
<ardchoille> Okidesu: and icons are in /usr/share/icons
<pikeshouse88> eremite: i am 99.999% done learning all i need for setting up this server. i just need to make the transmission web ui transmit only through ssl
<Okidesu> oh so it's not all in one folder ok thanks :)
<pikeshouse88> eremite: so im trying stunnel
<DelVecchio> .oO I^llGetOverIt Oo.
<pikeshouse88> eremite: and i cant get it to function at all
<eremite> pikeshouse88: Sorry, I cant help with that.
<pikeshouse88> anyone familar with stunnel?
<ardchoille> Okidesu: But you can put themes in ~/.themes and icons in ~/.icons. The only diff is that stuff in /usr/share/* will be available system-wide, to all user.. stuff in ~ won't
<sberan> so I was connected to my work machine on VNC, and then rebooted my machine... any way I can re-login remotely and reconnect to vnc?
<eremite> Okidesu: read what ardchoille said.  If you plan on backing up your distro to a live cd at some point, I would suggest using the /usr/share/theme path instead of using the one in your home dir.
<Okidesu> ardchoille thanks :) that was very helpful, also i guess i can't just edit stuff in usr/share without root permissions right? So if i copy and rename a theme from usr share and edit it in home/themes it will be available right ?
<Okidesu> no i just want to make a theme that's all :)
<ardchoille> Okidesu: yes, you need admin perms to edit stuff in /usr/share/*, it's best to copy the theme to your home dir and edit it there, it will be fine in ~/.themes
<froes> hi you all, is there a way i can make to gnome always mount a partition on the same folder?? like /media/disk-2 ? on the one before karmic i could put on the preferences window of the drive, on the karmic there is no such place
<ardchoille> eremite: Good point about the livcd
<eremite> Okidesu: open a terminal and type sudo nautilus to access your filesystem as root.
<ardchoille> !gksudo | eremite Okidesu
<ubottu> eremite Okidesu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: What are you trying to do?
<Okidesu> ok guys thanks a lot :)
<eremite> note taken ardchoille \
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: Mount a partition to a folder?
<m0ar> Any smart, innovative window pickers around?
<eremite> Does anyone have a suggestion for a console based browser that they consider superior to w3m?
<trism> eremite: elinks
<Preposteruss> lynx
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: web browser or file browser?
<m0ar> eremite: links2
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: web
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: do a search in the repos Im sure thats an easy self answered question.
<eremite> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check the repos and see what packages they require to determin my choice.  Im getting bored with w3m.
<eremite> ^\
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: Most normal people use Firefox and stuff.
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: yeah, I'm very aware of that, but I have somke old machines with ancient hardware that I still use for other tasks, and I dont like to even install X on these machines.
<froes> LinuxGuy2009, nope, trying to make gnome mount it always on the same folder, when i go to places and put the password
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: Mount what?
<EncryptedKhaos> 'normal'...eh maybe, but sometimes its fun to be Masochistic and use CLI web browsers and file browsers  :)
<Skip> test
<eric__> which program do i use to change my login screen
<Semitones> has anybody sucessfully added one of those "all in one" printer/scanners in Ubuntu with good support?
<Semitones> *successfully
<sinistrad> eremite, I use links2, but I haven't used w3m before, so not sure of the comparison
<LinuxGuy2009> eric__: 9.10?
<eric__> yes
<fabio666> EncryptedKhaos: once i used ie6
<LinuxGuy2009> eric__: I dont think 9.10 supports that any longer. But I could be wrong I dont use 9.10.
<eric__> i know there is a program u can dl i just cant remember what it is
<EncryptedKhaos> good one fabio666 :)
<LinuxGuy2009> eric__: You mean UCK or the other one to change the live CD?
<eric__> to change the login in screen?
<eremite> sinistrad: judging from what info I have gathered there is very little difference between any of them, save for a few different shortcuts for obscure tasks.  I guess once I find an alternative for w3m I'll find out for myself.
<LinuxGuy2009> eric__: If you can change it, its under System, admin, login. Thats in 9.04.
<eric__> it buddies with the login screen program that's already installed
<LinuxGuy2009> eric__: No idea then.
<sinistrad> eremite, I have used lynx before too, but I seemed to like links2 better
<eric__> cool thnx anyway
<ubunewb> Hi! I installed ubuntu 9.10 on /dev/sda5 and retained the windows partition (/dev/sda1). Now it doesn't take me to the grub but directly boots into linux. Is there a way to solve this? I'd like to boot into both windows and ubuntu.
<LinuxGuy2009> eric__: Google it?
<eric__> i'll let you guys know if i find it
<froes> LinuxGuy2009, my partition
<ubunewb> anyone?
<Semitones> ubunewb, yes there is a way to do this
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: If you want a partition automatically mounted at bootup then you need to learn how to edit /etc/fstab file.
<Semitones> ubunewb, just a second
<ubunewb> Semitones: cool :)
<sinistrad> Semitones, I have. I don't use all of the features, though. I use the web-utility built into the printer's web server to scan in documents. It is duplex(double sided) printing with no problems either. It is an HP PhotoSmart C7250
<LinuxGuy2009> ubunewb: Sounds like you might need grub fixed.
<ubunewb> LinuxGuy2009: And how do I do that?
<froes> LinuxGuy2009, again .... i dont want it to mount automatically, the only thing i want is: when i go to places and select my partition, put my password, and it will mount ALWAYS on the same folder like : /mount/idontgiveafuck
<LinuxGuy2009> ubunewb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubunewb> I'm on a liveUSB now but I can boot into ubuntu thats on my harddrive.
<ubunewb> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks. Will look into it!
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: Im pretty sure that an fstab edit. But I could be wrong.
<eremite> ubunewb: use a live cd and reinstall the grub menu from the disc's repos.
<froes> LinuxGuy2009, and i still want to put the password before mounting it
<Semitones> ubunewb, grub2 is designed to automatically detect other systems installed on your harddrive, but if it isn't working, you might need to configure it a bit more
<Semitones> ubottu: grub2 | ubunewb
<ubottu> ubunewb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubunewb> Been doing that for the past 7 hours. Nothing seems to be working :(
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: So then just run a "sudo mount blah blah". Thats it.\
<Semitones> ubunewb, so right now are you on the live cd?
<ubunewb> Semitones: Yes
<poseidon> How can I determine what version of a program is packaged in the repos?
<mainframe> how do i run a program in the background? currently i run sabnzbd by typing sabnzbdplus into bash, but i have to leave bash open, i can't exit it otherwise the program will shutdown.
<eremite> froes: I have a folder from my NTFS partition saved as a bookmark in nautilus and when I click it, I get promted for a password.  Is this what you want?  you could try sudo mount /dev/hda1 (or whatever your partition is named)
<Semitones> ubunewb, and do you know if you have grub or grub2 installed?
<jrib> mainframe: append "& disown" or use screen or tmux
<froes> LinuxGuy2009, it`s not supposed to use the command line, only go to the menu places and select it. just like it`s on the regular install
<LinuxGuy2009> poseidon: You can look in aptitude or synaptic or packages.ubuntu.com and it will show all package versions.
<mainframe> ok
<eremite> poseidon: if you are using teh synaptic GUI, you can see the version via one of the tabs in the description window.
<mainframe> jrib, so i would type sabnzbd &disown into bash?
<jrib> mainframe: if that's what you want, yes
<ubunewb> Semitones: Nope. I changed it so many times the last 5 hours. I have no clue.
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: Cant help you sorry.
<mainframe> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: Places launchers are only good for mounted partitions I believe.
<ubunewb> Gimme a sec. I'll try out the stuff on the links ya'll gave me. Thanks :)
<Semitones> ubunewb, alright, let us know how it goes :)
<Semitones> ubunewb, find out which version of grub you have first though
<hugleo> Searching my printer in System / Administration / Printing option lock my computer and I need manually restart. Does anybody know that problem?
<LinuxGuy2009> hugleo: System updated fully?
<hugleo> LinuxGuy2009, yes!
<eremite> hugleo: you could try searching the LaunchPad site for Ubuntu bugs, perhaps there is a fix on their site.
<Semitones> ubunewb, the guide LinuxGuy2009 should have everything you need :)
<LinuxGuy2009> hugleo: Probably a bug and you should report it.
<froes> i remember it is some gconf property to do that
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: To do what?
<Evil_Otto> Has anyone in here set up apache to use a test SSL certificate?  Mine keeps sending http over 443 instead of https
<hugleo> eremite, LinuxGuy2009 hmm
<eremite> Does anyone know how to remove the Popularity-Contest package without removing all the other needed gnome packages?  It's essentially spyware.  Ubuntu spyware.
<corigo> From command line how can I modify --help to display one page at a time?
<CalmvsKhaos> how do you get wireless working in icewm? the Network settings manager wont let me change anything even if i click on "click to make changes"
<Semitones> eremite, you can do this in synaptic
<Evil_Otto> corigo: you could pipe output to "more"
<froes> LinuxGuy2009, make it always mount on the same folder
<Evil_Otto> eg command --help | more
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: You should be able to remove it. If you see ubuntu-desktop or whatever saying its gonna be removed too. Dont worry its just a metapackage that points to other packages.
<Semitones> eremite, you can turn it on or off in either the "repositories" or "preferences" section, I'm not sure which
<eremite> Semitones: yes, but it will also remove MANY needed packages with it.  I cannot seem to remiove it by itself without deleting more packages that I need.
<LinuxGuy2009> froes: I have no idea what your talking about.
<m0ar> I want my xfce4-terminal to show the windowtitle as "irssi" when I run irssi, is this possible?
<Semitones> eremite, don't remove the package, just uncheck "popularity contest" in the _preferences_
<Semitones> brb, rebooting...
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: removing popularity contest only removes metapackages from what i can see.
<eremite> Semitones: its actually in teh Repositories config, but I would prefer to remove it.  It does not need to be there.  I dont want spyware, even disabled spyware, on my machine.
<o4dn> can some one help me with a .bz2 file and how to install it
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: On my 9.04 system remving pop-contest only removes gnome-standard which should be a metapackage and is safe to remove.
<LinuxGuy2009> o4dn: Double click and file roller will open it.
<CalmvsKhaos> how do you get wireless working in icewm? the Network settings manager wont let me change anything even if i click on "click to make changes"
<LinuxGuy2009> CalmvsKhaos:You might need a network manager going.
<LinuxGuy2009> CalmvsKhaos: Whuch manager are you using?
<ipauldev> I think I figured out the rdesktop issue. I removed the video drivers on the servers I was RDP'ing too, and it seems to work
<CalmvsKhaos> LinuxGuy2009, donno whatever gnome uses, but im in icewm
<CalmvsKhaos> should i try wicd?
<LinuxGuy2009> CalmvsKhaos: Sure try anything that works.
<eremite> CalmvsKhaos: I believe you need either the gnome or xfce network manager.  Either should work with an ubuntu minimal install, so you should be ok with them.  Im not 100% positive, though.
<keyboardtalk> How do I get png thumbnails to display? Other image files (jpeg) display thumbnails, but png does not
<LinuxGuy2009> CalmvsKhaos: wicd doesnt have gnome deps so it should work good.
<shazbotmcnasty> png's are to good for thumbnails
<LinuxGuy2009> keyboardtalk: Are the images corrupted? All images should display out of the box.
<eremite> keyboardtalk: are you trying to display them in a web browser or on yoru computer?
<LinuxGuy2009> keyboardtalk: I use PNG on my system for wallpapers and thumbnail fine in 9.04.
<ppaulhus> Hey there. Just wondering, i see ubuntu creates a group called 'users' by default. Is this group used at all?
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: I use png for almost everything, I hate gif and jpg unless its a small, small file.\
<Spirits-Sight> any one able to help with getting natule to work with synce?
<markdymek_> syncing what?
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: Same here I hate lossy stuff.
<Spirits-Sight> markdymek_: I get the error:  Could not display "synce://christopher-e/".   Nautilus cannot handle "synce" locations.     I am trying to be able to see the files on the device
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: then you probably hate ogg (Im officially championing ogg to other recording artists like myself, spreading the free software love)
<Spirits-Sight> markdymek_:  I am able to connect to the device and it shows its connected
<the920> I recently installed the netbook-remix desktop stuffs via synaptic in 9.10, to see what it would look like on my asus 1005.  didn't quite like it, so I uninstalled to go back to 'normal'.  Everything is back as it was but the windows still start in full screen mode with no title-bar.  Anyone know the setting to tickle to get the windows to stop opening?
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: Oh no not against lossy like OGG at all. No no. Whenever I use lossy formats I use higher bitrates is all. 256Kbps AAC for music for example.
<the920> ...  err, opening full-screen.
<markdymek_> @spiritis-sight what are you trying to sync?
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: I think vorbis is one of the greatest inventions since sliced bread.
<LinuxGuy2009> the920: Maximus is still running. If its removed just reboot.
<the920> LinuxGuy2009, Cool, thanks.
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: Yeah I just wished my iPod played it. hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> the920: or find the process and try to kill it.
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: I wouldnt know, I hate iPods.  I have no use for a portable mp3 player at this time, and I sure as hell wouldnt want to pay so much for an iPod when i can get an old school mp3 player for a third of the price.
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: I agree. I didnt pay for it though. Was a gift/payment for building a website. I would never buy one for myself its too closed source.
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: Next time its OGG or nothing.
<Copperred> Hello......can someone tell me where in Openoffice is the "side by side" command....to view to open docs together?   No one is home in the OpenOffice IRC channels.
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: Today is my birthday and I got a new wireless keyboard/mouse.  HP hardware made for Vista.  Ugly little windows logo on it and everything.  *shrugs*
<AP> i installed ubuntu in LVM partation , but while booting i got "/dev/mapper/lvmVolume-root not found, Dropping to shell" how to fix it
<LinuxGuy2009> Copperred: You can open them seperately and just resize the windows side by side. Also the compiz effect called grid is great for this.
<Copperred> hmmm ok
<Copperred> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> sure
<soreau> Yea, grid can do it with key bindings and with dragging to edge in newer versions of compiz
<vicsar> @eremite: happy b-day. Go play with your toys :)
<LinuxGuy2009> soreau: Ooh cool. Didnt know about screen edge for grid in newer versions. Must have been where M$ ripped that off.
<ubunewb> Hmm.. this is getting quite frustrating. What  is this error? grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<AP> i installed ubuntu in LVM partation using livecd, but while booting i got "/dev/mapper/lvmVolume-root not found, Dropping to shell" how to fix it
<eremite> Thanks vicsar!
<LinuxGuy2009> AP: You already know what LVM is and what its for?
<root_my_box> hello all
<CalmvsKhaos> ok wicd doesnt work, how do i get back the default networking manager for ubuntu?
<root_my_box> any one need a nigger?
<LinuxGuy2009> CalmvsKhaos: login gnome and it will start up.
<root_my_box> ill do that nigger work for ya
<root_my_box> 1 box
<AP> LinuxGuy2009, ya .. but little
<root_my_box> 1 dollar
<ardchoille> !ops | root_my_box
<ubottu> root_my_box: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<eremite> CalmvsKhaos: you shoudl be able to remove the package and then reinstall NetworkManager and its dependancies.
<eremite> You know, I really fail to see how people find Linux so difficult to use.  Sure, distros like Arch are not for noobs, but Ubuntu is pretty straight forward once you get used to it.  So thankful for this project.
<hugleo> Reporting a ubuntu bug I'm getting: "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection."
<LinuxGuy2009> AP: Unless you know how to work with LVM I would not recomend it to you. Ubuntu doesnt use it out of the box for good reason. Anyone new coming to Ubuntu wouldnt know how to work with it.
<hugleo> :(
<shenzhong> configure: error: zm requires Sys::Mmap for mapped memory？
<AP> LinuxGuy2009, ubuntu is already installed, .. i think lvm is needed while booting ... but dont know how to install it from live cd
<puser> hi, if anybody posted anything to me, please repost. I lost my inet connection.
<LinuxGuy2009> AP: Well only way around it other than a clean normal install is to learn how to work with LVM. Google is your friend.
<AP> LinuxGuy2009, i have done it before, but create new LVM, this time just i am trying to use same LVM partation like /home, /var
<ubunewb> eremite: I started using ubuntu 7.04 and found it to be great. Used windows for a brief period (uni, work etc. compelled me to) and switched back directly to 9.04. Stuff didn't change but I foud myself spending more time upgrading/fixing the bugs. IMHO, I wouldn't mind switching back to 7.04.
<LinuxGuy2009> AP: Did you edit your fstab to reflect the reused partitions
<eremite> Does anyone know if there are other Bible translations available for ubuntu other than the bible-kjv package?  Looking for NIV, WEB and Deuy-Rheyms (sp?) versions.  I like to study historical fiction.
<AP> i installed ubuntu in LVM partation using livecd, but while booting i got "/dev/mapper/lvmVolume-root not found, Dropping to shell" how to fix it
<eremite> Sorry AP, not my specialty.
<LinuxGuy2009> AP: Unless your willing to learn how to work with LVM your gonna be stuck. Go google to learn about how to use LVM or backup your stuff and do a fresh install if you dont want to take the time to learn. Its completely up to you what you like to do.
<Boondoklife> ubunewb: You might like lucid when it is out of beta. So far It is far more stable than I expected and it is an alpha.
<mele> hi
<ardchoille> !hi | mele
<ubottu> mele: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eremite> What are the major difference to be expected from Lucid?
<ardchoille> !lucid | eremite
<ubottu> eremite: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mele> hi there, is anyone having problems with 9.10?
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: There are many places online to get ebooks and bibles. The repos not being my first pick.
<ubunewb> Boondoklife: That was the exact same thing I heard when 9.10 was out. I love ubuntu any day over windows and I'm not complaining. But oflate, I've faced too many problems.
<mele> i'm having problems with wireless and waking up from suspend
<ardchoille> mele: you might want to narrow that down a bit
<ardchoille> ahj, ok
<mele> as far as wireless is concerned, when i boot up, wireless network cannot be enabled
<LinuxGuy2009> mele: All updates installed?
<mele> yes, i think so
<AP> eremite, LinuxGuy2009, do u know how to install package in Ubuntu in HD fron live CD
<LinuxGuy2009> mele: If your not sure maybe check?
<mele> from synaptics package manager right?
<LinuxGuy2009> mele: sure
<mele> how do i check?
<LinuxGuy2009> mele: mark all upgrades
<Boondoklife> ubunewb: I had all kinds of issue with 9.10 when it came out. Bashed my head in for a bit and just followed the bug reports till they were fixed. But so far plymouth is the only thing that is bitting me with lucid.
<mele> i was pretty sure i did, but let me do that again just to be sure
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: I like to jump into a console and have a searchable text, which the bible-kjv package allows for.  I just might transfer the public domian translations to the source that bible-kjv package used.  I recall their help file stating something about it being easy to use other texts in place of the KJV bible.
<ubunewb> Boondoklife: Idk. Im still basing my head. Lets hope 10.04 fixes it all. :)
<ubunewb> brb
<LinuxGuy2009> mele: I personally didnt get along with 9.10 either. Im back with 9.04 and extremely happy!
<gJdPSEp> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<DpCrBqU> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<iiINDrESQHX> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<lnvyE> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<TannerF> That was quick
<eremite> lol
<mele> how do i get back to 9.04?
<MxGdaVZkpq> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<yNRagM> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<rYxIDwjE> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<Tvbu> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<PbYgEWsLoaN> WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU WE'RE GAY! WE'RE NIGGERS! WWW.GNAA.EU DCC SEND NICEFUCKEDROUTERBRO
<eremite> lol
<Nollog> dat root my bawx gui sure is a silly goose
<mele> linuxguy: is there a quick way i can get back to 9.04?
<Pici> hmm
<eremite> Well, isn't that plesant?
<Nollog> I love how floodbot creates more of a flood?
<maco> mele: reinstall?
<zetheroo> my system just logged me out automatically ... could this have been the cause? : kernel: [11431.365892] VirtualBox[25716]: segfault at 2e3460f0 ip 00007fb65db5ab65 sp 00007fb64dab3b20 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[7fb65db22000+166000]
<maco> mele: there's no way to downgrade
<mele> guess i could do that lol, was trying to avoid the inevitable
<zetheroo> I had VirtualBox open at the time of the crash/logout
<mele> maco: thanks for the advice, i'll try reinstalling, before i have too many thing installed.
<Geforce88> can i adjust the terminal resolution in ubuntu with NO xserver?
<eremite> Geforce88: if you use xrandr you might be able to
<CalmvsKhaos> how to start wifi? wicd not working
<eremite> Geforce88: nevermind, you said NO x
<puser> My windows don't get selected in gnome by mouseclick, only by when I enable "select windows when the mouse is over them". How do I fix windows selection by mouse click?
<Jon-> There is a web Java applet I use often, and I never have any issue with Windows 7. However, on Ubuntu, I occasionally (yes, it does work sometimes), get the following output from Java Error Console: http://pastebin.com/XAJjnATP  Any ideas?
<Geforce88> eremite, i have 800x600 terminal window, i would like it the 1068xwhatever, any ideas?
<puser> It just started happening today. I rebooted, didn't help
<LinuxGuy2009> Well that was pleasant. I love when the bots decide my router is buggy out of the blue.
<zetheroo> my system just logged me out automatically ... could this have been the cause? : kernel: [11431.365892] VirtualBox[25716]: segfault at 2e3460f0 ip 00007fb65db5ab65 sp 00007fb64dab3b20 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[7fb65db22000+166000]
<eremite> puser: have you installed a theme that uses text too large for the titlebar?  Sometimes when text is larger then the hight of the title bar, it will displace the buttons.  At least this was a problem in windows.
<eremite> Geforce88: hold on, let me see if I have any local documents that may be of help.\
<Geforce88> eremite, gracias
<puser> eremite: I used default themes. Yes, I was playing with them, but I changed them a couple of days ago and just yesterday, everything was still working fine. The text all fits in title bars.
<eremite> Geforce88: is there a reason you dont or can't use X?
<puser> eremite: I am using clearlooks, just changed the icons in there to icons fcrom DarkRoom
<puser> nothing else was done with themes and fonts.
<eremite> puser: I have no idea what your problem could be from.  I suggest sticking around and asking every 10 minuts, and hopefully somone with a cure for your problem will announce themselves.
<puser> ok, I'll do that
<hDy> anybody know how I can add a python script as a menu item in gnome?
<Geforce88> ermite is a tty local terminal window
<Geforce88> it's i mean
<LinuxGuy2009> hDy: I think nautilus can use scripts for file actions on the right click menu if thats what you mean.
<eremite> hDy: right click the menu, choose "Edit Menus" and add the file you want to the list.
<hDy> ya I added it to the menu but it didn't work since i had to do /home/hdy/folder/ python start.py
<LinuxGuy2009> hDy: Oh my bad you want to execute a script. eremite got it.
<eremite> Geforce88: you will be stuck with that resolution, I think.
<trism> hDy: other way around, python /home/hdy/folder/start.py
<LinuxGuy2009> hDy: Edit the launcher command line to match what you type in CLI to execute it.
<puser> my nm-applet (network manager) appears in processes list, but stopped appearing in Notification Area. Also, I get balloons from it when something happens. They come from the notification area from network manager, but no icon appears there and I cannot right click or click anywhere there. I tried moving mouse pixel-by-pixel no chance.
<Geforce88> there has to be a way to change the 800X600 to something more  useable
<Geforce88> or is that at the kernal level ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Geforce88: 800x600 for what? Desktop res?
<LinuxGuy2009> Geforce88: Comes down to driver installed and if it supports higher.
<eremite> hDy: make sure to enable the script to execute.  Right click > preferences > enable execute
<Geforce88> LinuxGuy2009, YES, it's a tty local terminal on a server that doesn't have a gui installed
<LinuxGuy2009> Geforce88: Just make sure you have a good graphics driver installed that supports all the available resolutions.
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: he wants to change the resolution without having X installed, and his box defaukts to 600x800.  I think it is not possible to change the resolution unless using a GUI, unless yoru monitor's has other native resolutions.
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: Agreed
<hDy> sweet that works, one other question how can I start it as root? i've got "python /home/hdy/folder/start.py" and "sudo su python /home/hdy/folder/start.py" doesn't seem to work :/
<LinuxGuy2009> hDy: sudo
<ardchoille> hDy: use sudo -i, not sudo su
<markdymek_> hdy you have to enable the root password
<dlvr> how can i remove window decorations (title bar etc..) from a specific application?
<markdymek_> sudo passwd root i think is the command
<ardchoille> markdymek_: Please don't recommend that, it's neither supported nor recommended in this channel
<ardchoille> sudo is all you need
<markdymek_> he wanted to know how to do it]
<markdymek_> thats how you do it
<ardchoille> We're not to teach that here
<ardchoille> Recomend sudo instead
<Myrtti> markdymek_: along with breaking about half the system with it
<markdymek_> its his system
<markdymek_> if he wants to fuck it up let him
<LinuxGuy2009> Hahaha That right we are not to answer questions.
<markdymek_> hack away dude
<hDy> lol
<hDy> I run most my stuff as root
<LinuxGuy2009> markdymek_: Good job man!
<jlundy> howdy folks.  :)
<ardchoille> !language | markdymek_
<ubottu> markdymek_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hDy> have been for the past 6 years without any issues
<hDy> :)
<hDy> although I do have my noob moments
<markdymek_> fuck means teddy bear
<ardchoille> "Man who play in root eventually kill tree"
<Myrtti> markdymek_: and you know better, so you don't let him break his system.
<jlundy> got a stupid question for you guys. :)
<markdymek_> there are no stupid questions
<LinuxGuy2009> ardchoille:  Dude the guy asked. Get over it.
<jlundy> got a laptop with intel I7 which in theory is 64 bit, so was going to get 64 bit ubuntu
<markdymek_> just stupid people
<jlundy> unfortunately when I click the 64 bit option on the download page the iso name is "AMD64.iso"
<markdymek_> do you need access to more then 4 gigs of ram?
<LinuxGuy2009> markdymek_: I think you did a good job helping him.
<ardchoille> LinuxGuy2009: Then politely tell him that it isn't allowed to teachit here :)
<jlundy> so was curious if anyone actually tried to install that with the intel core
<markdymek_> thats the default name for 64bit
<jlundy> mark> not really.  its a laptop for personal use
<jlundy> good
<Nollog> amd made 64bit
<markdymek_> it works with both
<LinuxGuy2009> ardchoille: No I wont say that. He did a good job.
<jlundy> was curious if that was just a bad name
<Myrtti> jlundy: amd64 naming convention is a legacy way. it works for intel as well
<jlundy> thanks.  had me worried so I didnt try it
<markdymek_> i would advise agaiesnt 64 bit
<markdymek_> only use that if you need more then 4 gigs of ram
<Myrtti> and I wouldn't
<jlundy> lots of problems with the 64 eh?
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah I have a quad core 64 bit and still run 32 bit for software compatibility.
<Geforce88> nope, i use the 64 bit 9.10 with ZERO problems
<lixujia> Hello!
<kafziel> I have a question.  I just installed ubuntu and I've never used linux before.  My headphones don't work.  When I take them out, the speakers work, though and they work when I run windows.  What do I need to do to fix this?
<markdymek_> HI
<jlundy> hi
<eremite> 64bit is only needed for RAM junkies, at this point in time.  In a few years it should be the standard, just waiting on developers to make 64 bit packages of their apps, utilizing the power.
<LinuxGuy2009> Geforce88: Adobe flash plugin work ok and everything?
<jlundy> got a new laptop and didnt feel like trying to build a custom kernel under fedora, etc
<jlundy> so figured I would give ubuntu a shot with the new laptop and see if it works better
<Geforce88> LinuxGuy2009, yea, it's on facebook more than it's off of it
<jlundy> everything assplodes on fedora 12 sadly.  hehe
<Geforce88> my laptop came with 7 so i dual booted 9.10 64 bit with zero erros or issues, and it runs everything
<LinuxGuy2009> Geforce88: Hmm thats good to know. Ive never even installed 64bit OS on here yet.
<eremite> kafziel: please open a Terminal window and type "alsamixer" without the quotes.  Then use the arrows on yoru keyboard to navigate to the meter/bar that says line-in and the one that says mic, and make sure they are turned up (these are volume equalizers).  This might help you.
<jlundy> my other laptop is an amd 64 and worked fine with the adobe flash
<jlundy> except for Hulu
<Geforce88> put it this way, get a couple more bugs out of it by 10.04's release and i'll drop all doze products forever
<markdymek_> its just easier not to recoomend you use it
<markdymek_> theres no reason to
<markdymek_> its not 32 times as good
<LinuxGuy2009> kafziel: Your headphones plug into the speakers? Speakers work fine though?
<eremite> I cant get Hulu in Canada without proxy.
<markdymek_> it doesn't run faster
<dlvr> how can i remove window decorations (title bar etc..) from a specific application?
<Nollog> There's no reason for developers not to make 64bit applications either.
<markdymek_> in same cases might even be slower
<jlundy> ubuntu is debian based correct?
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: there are a few sound issues with Karmic.
<kafziel> yes everything's turned on and up and speakers work fine.
<Geforce88> i disagree, running 64 bits instead of 32 is faster. period
<ardchoille> jlundy: yes, but quite different from debian
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: Oh trust me I know all about it. Why I ditched it.
<jlundy> kk.  will have to get used to apt-get again I guess. :)
<markdymek_> where are your benchmarks to back this up geforce88
<zetheroo> my system just logged me out automatically ... could this have been the cause? : kernel: [11431.365892] VirtualBox[25716]: segfault at 2e3460f0 ip 00007fb65db5ab65 sp 00007fb64dab3b20 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[7fb65db22000+166000]
<LinuxGuy2009> kafziel: Tested your headphones in another device cause thats not a software issue. thats a hardware issue.
<Nollog> markdymek_: 4 JB ram < 24 JB
<ardchoille> jlundy: there's also aptitude if  you prefer that
<zetheroo> also why are my logs full of this stuff: zeth-r61-64 pulseaudio[12957]: ratelimit.c: 123 events suppressed
<markdymek_> 64 bit is a joke
<jlundy> used to use debian 3 or 4 years ago
<jlundy> so shouldnt be to bad
<markdymek_> its the industryies excause to sell new hardware
<eremite> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jlundy> curious what the main differences is between debian and ubuntu is though
<jlundy> other than just different packages, etc
<Nollog> No, that's 128bit.
<markdymek_> none
<Geforce88> markdymek_ i'm not falling into a p1ssing contest with you. everybody likes what they like. end of story. if you bewlieve 64 bit processors are slower than 32, that's your right bro.
<LinuxGuy2009> jlundy: Stability and age of packages
<kafziel> tested them with my mp3 player and tested other headphones.  the headphones are fine.
<markdymek_> debian is ubuntu
<markdymek_> debian is mostly cl
<jlundy> no test branch on ubuntu?
<markdymek_> ubuntu has a nice gui
<markdymek_> no
<LinuxGuy2009> kafziel: Then the headphone jack on your speakers is broke.
<CAPcap> is there any way to restore "factory defaults" so that theme, startup programs, drivers, default & preferred programs and the like all go back to the way they would be under a fresh install without losing my files and programs and such?
<eremite> Ubuntu has a horrid default GUI theme.
<kafziel> it works when I start using Windows
<LinuxGuy2009> kafziel: If the headphones plug into your speakers headphone jack then there either broke headphones or broke jack. Not software related at all.
<jlundy> CAPcap> probably deleting the hidden files for your Gnome/KDE in your home directory
<zetheroo> I also have heaps of these messages: Mar 16 12:32:31 zeth-r61-64 kernel: [11468.078831] [drm] TV-15: set mode NTSC 480i 0
<jlundy> all the customization should be in the hidden files in your home dir
<eremite> CAPcap: perhaps.  Open synaptic and mark all packages you think are important for reinstallation.
<zetheroo> can anyone shed light on any of these log entries?
<LinuxGuy2009> kafziel: Ubuntu could care less if you have headphones plugged into your speakers.
<CAPcap> thanks for the suggestions :) I was just curious.
<LinuxGuy2009> CAPcap: Yes you can delete all the .  files in home. All user prefs will be gone
<LinuxGuy2009> darn
<jlundy> hehe.
<markdymek_> so emacs or vi?
<markdymek_> lol
<jlundy> ouch.  starting a war now!
<markdymek_> lol
<markdymek_> EMACS RULES!!
 * eremite <3's editor wars.
<LinuxGuy2009> Deep fried gerbils for the win!
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<markdymek_> vi i  snezze in your general direction
<markdymek_> deep fried gerbils?
<markdymek_> yuck
<markdymek_> are you a redneck or something?
<Pici> markdymek_: Please stay on topic, if you want to be random, be random in #ubuntu-offtopic (to a point of coursE)
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok got that out of my system. Back on track here.
<markdymek_> i wanted to start a flamewar
<markdymek_> but u didn't fall for my carefully laid trap
<Ruge> lol
<jlundy> so sorta on topic anyone tried out the latest Ubuntu with a new Toshiba laptop by chance? :)
<markdymek_> why toshiba?
<jlundy> thats what I bought.  hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> jlundy: Ive been thinking about trying it out on my Dell Mini.
<markdymek_> ubuntu remix ftw!!
<jlundy> just curious mainly.  I need to figure out what wireless nic is in the toshiba and get it working.  I suspect it is going to be a pain
<basix> markdymek_, emacs does rule :P vi ...
<jlundy> sadly Fedora 12 failed miserably with it.  Worked great on my old laptop
<markdymek_> jlundy type lshw in a terminal
<LinuxGuy2009> jlundy: sudo lshw -C lan
<basix> jlundy, lspci -nnv >> pastebin
<markdymek_> shows you all the hardware attached to your system
<jlundy> ah.  I was trying out lspci
 * jlundy bonks self
<eremite> jlundy: I'm convinced that building an Ubuntu system fround the ground up is the ideal way to go for every version of Ubuntu.  You only install what you need and forget the rest (like bluetooth or wifi if you dont need those).
<basix> jlundy, lspci is right...
<eremite> from*
<markdymek_> its that very time consuming?
<markdymek_> took me a year to build this machince
<jaypetey> I can't seem to figure out how to add a folder of pictures to my list of backgrounds in "Appearance Preferences" (Ubuntu UNR 9.10). I'm looking to do what is done by default with the "cosmos" folder but haven't been able to figure it out. Should be simple... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<markdymek_> actually more
<jlundy> well I used to run debian and would rebuild my kernel, etc and used the test packages
<markdymek_> had to get all the parts
<jlundy> then decided I just wanted a distro that worked from install. :)
<markdymek_> ubuntu is good
<markdymek_> debian has been around a long time
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: A custom live CD build with UCk would make that pretty easy. Only have to do it once for a total custom install.
<markdymek_> one of the oldest distros
<jlundy> so hoping the wireless and video drivers work out of the box on this one
<basix> ubuntu is good to the point that it has the drivers
<markdymek_> might might not
<jlundy> obviously the noveau driver might not like my newer video card
<eremite> markdymek_: not really.  After you install a console you can have a working system with one line of commands.  I use "sudo apt-get install xorg firefox gedit"...etc.
<jlundy> but assuming I can get it to boot to init 3, I can fix that
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: I use Remastersys to make my own personal distros.  I have a few make so far.
<eremite> made**
<eremite> Sorry, been drinking, hard to type on the new keyboard.
<markdymek_> hey does anyone remember steve jobs back in the day trying to use dos?
<markdymek_> funny as hell
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: Cool
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eremite> Linus Torvalds uses OSX I think.
<markdymek_> no he uses debian i think
<markdymek_> with kde
<markdymek_> i know he uses kde
<ardchoille> Perhaps the off topic stuff can go to another channel?
<LinuxGuy2009> ardchoille: Your like on an off-topic shopping spree tonight. Way to go!
<Pici> eremite, markdymek_: Please stay on topic, I know its not very busy right now but we have an offtopic channel for a reason.
<jlundy> ardchoille> seems like you have your hands full
<eremite> He does not sue Debain, at least a few years ago he did not.  Hee was using Fedora and OSX>
<eremite> Sorry Pici
<markdymek_> fedora?
<markdymek_> the bookstore linux?
<markdymek_> i fart at it
<basix> =/
<Ruge> Hey, reckon that all the Adobe software will run sm000th on a vbox on ubuntu?
<Vigo> Does the Ubuntu Software Center show the same pkgs as Synaptic or is it designed for Ubuntu <this version> ?
<pepee> who's the genious behind compat-wireless?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ruge: You can try.
<basix> Ruge, depends on what you put inside the vbox
<Ruge> Windows XP SP3 x86, give it 3GB ram and 200GB HDD space
<LinuxGuy2009> Ruge: They will run but how the responce will be changes from app to app.
<eremite> Vigo: synaptic is a complete list of the repos you have, the software center is only Ubuntu recommended software, I think.
<pepee> I just want to compile the driver for my wireless card without having troubles...
<cypher_> as
<basix> Ruge, sure. What is the config of the physical hardware?
<Vigo> eremite: Thank you
<pepee> and, obviously, the need to restart the machine *IS* a problem
<Ruge> AMD PhenomII x4 925 2.8Ghz | nVidia 9400GT 512MB | 6GB DDR2 RAM | 320GB SATA HDD
<basix> Ruge, remember, install the 64bit version of Ubuntu, when you install Win XP, configure the VM with 2 CPUs.
<Ruge> ah yes, i have the 9.10 x64 disc
<markdymek_> basix why 64bit?
<pepee> where can I find the sources for ath9k?
<markdymek_> does he need more then 4 gigs of ram?
<Spirits-Sight> where can I find .deb package of synce-gvfs?
<Ruge> well im not going to use x64 WinXP
<basix> markdymek_, 64bit handles 4GB+ RAM better
<srdgame> Hi All, I could not unfold the email folders when I have two gmail IMAP account been enabled.  I am using Evolution.
<Ruge> so illg ive it 3GB RAM while I gig 3GB RAM to Ubuntu
<markdymek_> basix only reason to use 64 bit
<srdgame> Does anybody could help me?
<markdymek_> yes srdgame
<markdymek_> whats your question
<basix> Ruge, yeah thats fine but remember 2+ CPUs
<srdgame> markdymek_, I could not unfold the email folders when I have two gmail IMAP account been enabled.  I am using Evolution
<pepee> Spirits-Sight, google "deb synce-gvfs ubuntu"
<LinuxGuy2009> srdgame: Maybe try thunderbird?
<Ruge> you can do that?
<Ruge> hang on... whats the 2+CPU thing?
<markdymek_> can i say this?
<markdymek_> I HATE GMAIL IMAP!!
<basix> Ruge, more than 2 CPUs
<srdgame> LinuxGuy2009, Can it import data from Evolution?
<Ruge> wont it automatically use all of my cores?
<markdymek_> srdgame
<basix> Ruge, no
<markdymek_> gmail imap is screwed up
<srdgame> markdymek_,  I could not unfold the email folders when I have two gmail IMAP account been enabled.  I am using Evolution
<LinuxGuy2009> srdgame: No idea. Ive never used Evolution.
 * Ruge has only ever had a single core, ive only just got the quaddies
<Ruge> could i just set VBox to use all 4
<Vigo> srdgane: Yes it can, far as I know and have used it.
<gadriel> Anyone have an idea why does Win XP in Virtual Box run faster than installed on the machine?
<Ruge> gadriel: it does? o.O
<basix> Ruge, and remember this has to be done BEFORE you install Winblows in VBox. After you install, if you increase # of CPUs, its not going to make any difference.
<markdymek_> xp sucks gadriel
<gadriel> yeah it looks like it does
<Ruge> oh right, thanks for the heads up
<Spirits-Sight> pepee: its for all the other verision of Ubuntu but not 10.04
<gadriel> havent really run any tests but definitely boots and runs faster
 * basix hates sucky Windbloze =/
<Ruge> yeah it boots mega quick, i remember that much
<markdymek_> windows xp run it in a vm
<LinuxGuy2009> gadriel: A virtual machine in theory can only be the same speed as a native install or slower. never faster.
<basix> gadriel, it was never meant to be run on real hardware =P
<Ruge> lol its funny how many people sell ubuntu for like $3-4 on ebay
<Ruge> zzz
<markdymek_> ruge do they know its a free os
<mgmuscari> is anyone else unable to click on the settings options for the flash plugin under firefox/chromium in 9.10?
<LinuxGuy2009> Its legal to sell disks isnt it?
<markdymek_> flash sucks mmiusicari
<Vigo> srdgame: I really have not used Evolution that much, preferences I guess, but I know Tbird can do alot of that cross-over mail merge stuff.
<brummbaer> evening and tia. i'm having problems with Ubuntu Server not powering off after issuing the shutdown command. so far have tried shutdown -h; halt; and poweroff... help?
<basix> Ruge, that is fine as you can charge a small fee for shipping + media.
<gadriel> Ruge and they say you can't make money from open source:P
<basix> brummbaer, maybe an ACPI issue
<mgmuscari> markdymek_: i'm aware of that, but we don't have much of an alternative, do we? :)
<pepee> Spirits-Sight, "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/synce/ubuntu UBUNTU-VERSION-HERE main"
<Ruge> basix: they are charging $8 when shipping a CD in Australia costs like $1 haha
<markdymek_> mgmuscari youtube is beta testing html 5
<brummbaer> basix, as in add noacpi to kernel line?
<Ruge> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-x-Best-Linux-UBUNTU-9-10-OPEN-SUSE-11-2-2-DVDs_W0QQitemZ330409077996QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_software?hash=item4cedea6cec
<markdymek_> www.youtube.com/html5
<Spirits-Sight> pepee:  already tryed that does not work for lucid
<mgmuscari> markdymek_: well that would be nice
<basix> Ruge, yes. The buyer has the right to not order =)
<markdymek_> much better
<pepee> Spirits-Sight, https://launchpad.net/~synce/
<mgmuscari> i'm interested in enabling my webcam under flash for the time being though
<bargaunmart> hi....is there an easy way to set up 1080p in 9.10?
<basix> brummbaer, no... check with a search engine. It sounds like an ACPI issue. Might be specific to your hardware.
<brummbaer> ah
<markdymek_> what do you mean bargaunmart
<LinuxGuy2009> bargaunmart: Install the video driver and go to town.
<bargaunmart> such as nvidia?
<bargaunmart> i have a 9800 gtx
<LinuxGuy2009> bargaunmart: Is it an nvidia card?
<markdymek_> who ever makes you video card
<LinuxGuy2009> bargaunmart: Yep
<bargaunmart> yes
<bargaunmart> coo
<LinuxGuy2009> bargaunmart: In repos or manually download the latest driver from there website.
<basix> hey has anybody installed the latest firefox in 9.10?
<mgmuscari> markdymek_: thanks for the tip on youtube - this looks much better
<pepee> Spirits-Sight, https://launchpad.net/~synce/+archive/ but there's not package for lucid
<markdymek_> everyone should enable html5
<markdymek_> on youtube
<pepee> Spirits-Sight, btw lucid -> #ubuntu+1
<Vigo> basix: yes
<basix> Vigo, which repo did you use?
<Spirits-Sight> pepee: I know but I have not gotan a response in there for over 4 hours
<basix> Vigo, are you using the 3.6 or 3.7alpha?
<Spirits-Sight> been to the siite you point at
<pepee> mgmuscari, there is a ppa for that xD
<Spirits-Sight> pepee: ^^
<brummbaer> basix, you think if it's acpi issue i may be able to find something about it in a logfile?
<pepee> Spirits-Sight, well, there is no package for lucid...
<genji> needing some help with xrandr rotation... i rotated my external display and it now copies my mouse pointer from my main display to my external display.. only the mouse pointer doesn't do anything but look like its on the external monitor.... and it is still seen on main, still can use it on main.
<mgmuscari> pepee: ppa for what?
<Vigo> basix: The official one, but then I deleted it and did a fetch/dpkg
<pepee> time for compiling... or just force the install of another version
<basix> Vigo, from where?
<pepee> mgmuscari, latest firefox build
<LinuxGuy2009> I wish the industry would ditch proprietary flash and go to something open.
<Vigo> basix: Was on the 3.7, reverted to 3.6,
<basix> brummbaer, i'm not sure. I would try searching for your BIOS version o
<basix> Vigo, why?
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: Gnash?
<Vigo> basix: Mozilla
<basix> Vigo, okay
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: yuk
<ls1024> LinuxGuy2009: HTML5 with SVG and <video> ?
<markdymek_> does anyone need my help
<mgmuscari> pepee: i use chromium because firefox is crazy slow. but are you suggesting that the latest ff build solves flash problems?
<LinuxGuy2009> ls1024: Ooh that sounds nice.
<brummbaer> oh yeah, it's an ancient old BIOS, it's phoenix 1.44 (way old HP ze4400, using it for local print/file server)
<Ruge> Do you reckon they will update OpenOffice anytime soon?
<Vigo> basix: I am a tester or just a geek, I am also a member of MozDev
<gadriel> LinuxGuy2009: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/google-free-on2-vp8-for-youtube
<ls1024> LinuxGuy2009: Well, the <video> tag is still the subject of a war out there.
<gadriel> that would be real nice
<LinuxGuy2009> ls1024: Oh i see.
<pepee> mgmuscari, nope, I just told you that there's a ppa for latest ver of ffox
<eremite> ls1024: HTML5 is great.
<markdymek_> does anyone need my help if not im watching videos
<mgmuscari> pepee: thanks... probably won't bother with it... i don't even remember the last time i used firefox in every day use
<ls1024> eremite: For the sake of humanity, the web needs to stay as open as possible, and that means keeping things like software patented minefields out.
<markdymek_> i use firefox all the time
<basix> Vigo, ah
<pepee> mgmuscari, ohh sorry, my bad, it was another one asking for ffox...
<markdymek_> anyone need my help pm me
<mgmuscari> pepee: no prob
<felipe__> markdymek is possible run 3d windows game on a winxp running on a virtualbox and ubuntu as host?
<markdymek_> or im watching netlix
<markdymek_> netflix
<Semitones> yo yo yo -- is there a command what tells me what's connected to my computer via usb?
<LinuxGuy2009> Just as long as M$ isnt responsible for picking the video format Im sure we will all be OK. hehe'
<pepee> Semitones, lsusb
<underdev> hi!  i would like to remap some keys on my keyboard.  I have found references to /etc/X11/xkb/symbols and others, but i was wondering if anyone knew of a nice desktop gui for it.
<eremite> felipe__: WINE is a good tool to play Windows games while ina  Linux environment.
<Semitones> nice thanks pepee
<basix> pepee, could you point me to the ff ppa?
<jlundy> now if they only had an lspr0n command. :)
<eremite> Semitones: df shoudl display all drives, even mounted ones I think.
<Vigo> basix: 3.7 is great so far, and yes there is some reasoning behind the jumbled code, but that is being worked on.
<jlundy> eremite> how well does WINE work these days?
<ubunewb> What does this mean and how do I get rid of it? grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<Semitones> eremite, thanks, but I'm looking for a usu peripheral, not a drive
<space> anyone know of any issues installing ubuntu on a toshiba laptop? i can get it to the install options screen but nothing happens when i click on the options except boot to hdd
<Semitones> (found it, btw :)
<underdev> felipe__: my ubuntu with half the processing power and a crappy video card smokes my fam's win7 box with a 240gt in terms of framerates
<basix> Vigo, its supposed to be lighter and has 1 process per tab i think
<pepee> basix, google "ubuntu-mozilla-daily"
<ubunewb> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<underdev> on warcraft
<basix> pepee, thanks.
<Semitones> space, is this when you first boot from cd?
<space> yep
<underdev> i've been very impressed with wine
<Vigo> basix: I am taking this to OT,,,,
<underdev> and i clearly remember when i wasn't
<eremite> jlundy: Not sure, I only play native linux games on Linux.  I assume it works for most games, but is still buggy like usual.  There is also an alternative of sorts called PlayOnLinux.  I have no experience with that, though.  Check the repos.
<basix> Vigo, okay
<pepee> basix, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Semitones> space, so you can't use the arrows to select, say, check cd for defects or anything?
<space> i get to the screen where i can choose what to do...install, run live, check mem, etc...but when i highlight and hit enter nothing happens
<basix> pepee, got it
<space> i can highlight but it does not start
<Semitones> space, weird -- are you highlighting them with the mouse, or with the keyboard (arrow keys)
<space> no mouse, with arrow keys
<space> weird part is boot to hdd1 works
<space> and the f keys
<srdgame> Vigo, I am not trying to merge emails together, but have two seperate accounts.  One is for my personal using another is my working email.
<eremite> space: does your computer meet the system requirements?  Is the disc you burned damaged?  There could be several reasons for that propblem.\
<Semitones> space, I see... hmm, well it "should" work, yeah, but the other options don't do anything... does it happen every time you boot from the cd?
<ubunewb> sudo: grub: command not found
<srdgame> Vigo, If I disable one of them, Evolution has no issue to unfold the folders.
<space> well, i cant check the disc from the menu
<gsp2009> hello all. Can someone tell me if there is a way to remove package python-wxgtk2.6 without breaking everything? I only need python-wxgtk2.8. Why would both be installed by default?
<space> yeah ive tried a dvd and a cd, both to no avail
<sekyourbox> is there a way to use ENTER in terminal for copy command?
<eremite> space: have you tried to burn the disc at the lowest speed possible to avoid errors?  I use 4x speed.
<jlundy> thanks for the info earlier folks
<space> no i havent
<jlundy> going to go try to get this installed on the laptop now. :)
<Semitones> space, there's one thing I can think of: try downloading and burning the alternate cd. It can't be run as a live cd, but you can still use it to install. Or if you have a spare usb drive, you can make it bootable with unetbootin
<space> let me try that
<space> is there a 64 bit version?
<Semitones> space, first you should check the checksum of your disk image
<eremite> space: its always recommeded to use the slowest burning speed possible for GNU/Linux distros.
<Vigo> srdgame: I never could get a grip on Evolution, looks plain and simple enough, but I use Thunderbird. just a free choice that is available.
<Semitones> space, yep, I'm using 64 bit right now
<space> i didnt see that on the redirect from ubuntu to download.com
<space> where can i get that?
<Semitones> space, just a sec
<hmw> I cannot access a web space. It needs FTPES and after logging in, it hangs at LIST. I read some pages on the web but couldn't make out, what I need to do to my  iptables  firewall, to let my FileZilla through. Can anyone help? Perhaps some suggestions, what I should be googeling for
<Semitones> space, after you click "download ubuntu" from ubuntu.com, select advanced options
<Semitones> it'll  give you the choice for 64 bit desktop
<Semitones> under "choose the architecture"
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, set filezilla to active and see if it hangs as well
<Semitones> also, see the information ubuntu gives you about checking the md5sum of the image to make sure it has downloaded correctly.
<Semitones> ubottu: md5sum | space
<ubottu> space: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<space> there we go
<Vigo> space: AMD?
<space> ok thanks guys, lets see if this works
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, there are 2 types of ftp, active and passive, one uses only port 21 the other uses ports 20 and 21
<hmw> Sylphid|netbook: already tried, still hangs. I believe, i need to configure my conntrack module of my linux router.
<space> nah c2d vigo
<Vigo> space: Okee dokee
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, depending on the type then yes you do need connection tracking
<zetheroo> anyone here familiar with log entries?
<gsp2009> zetheroo, what you need?
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, i believe passive should work without connection tracking and only using port  21
<zetheroo> gsp2009: what is this? my logs are flooded with thsi stuff:   zeth-r61-64 pulseaudio[12957]: ratelimit.c: 145 events suppressed
<hmw> Sylphid|netbook: i tried any possible combination of settings already
<genji> needing some help with xrandr rotation... i rotated my external display and it now copies my mouse pointer from my main display to my external display.. only the mouse pointer doesn't do anything but look like its on the external monitor.... and it is still seen on main, still can use it on main.
<zetheroo> gsp2009: and these ones too:    zeth-r61-64 kernel: [11454.896466] [drm] TV-15: set mode NTSC 480i 0
<hmw> Sylphid|netbook: perhaps i am too stupid or the server isn't allowing the passive mode? the guy owing the web space is never available and some super linux geek. He probably assumes, I am as allmighty as he seems to be.
<gsp2009> zetheroo, errors with your sound device
<jinzhu1> hi guys, what's name of the default remote desktop client in ubuntu?
<basix> jinzhu1, rdesktop
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, well it seems like your probably on the right track with looking into ftp connection tracking
<markdymek_> no logitech support for linux?
<gsp2009> zetheroo, what version of ubuntu?
<hmw> Sylphid|netbook: well... there I am stuck now... i have been googleing for quite a while, i always find stuff how to make a server available
<jinzhu1> but I found rdesktop is not work well with xmonad.
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, what disto is your router running?
<hmw> Sylphid|netbook: LFS :(
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, money!
<hmw> argh
<jinzhu1> is there any remote desktop client looks cooler than rdesktop ;)
<Darkyyy> how do i install aurora gtk engine
<hmw> Sylphid|netbook: only chance might be to connect my modem directly to my ubuntu box
<eremite> Darkyyy: open Synaptic and search for Aurora
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, im looking to verify but i think that the conntrack module you want is included in the netfilter tarball
<ubunewb> Can someone please help me with this? sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubunewb> er... this: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<KB1JWQ> ubunewb: Okay, what broke?
<Darkyyy> mm thanks
<Darkyyy> how can i use widgets ? gadgets ?
<KB1JWQ> ubunewb: cat /etc/fstab into a pastebin
<overclucker> you have to write a math problem in order to use widgets
<ubunewb> KB1JWQ: http://pastebin.com/FUTxxa8E
<eremite> overclucker: not true.  You can install "screenlets" from synaptic, I believe.  Then get screenlets from gnome-look.org
<KB1JWQ> ubunewb: You're running aufs?
<ubunewb> KB1JWQ: whats aufs?
<rubygod> how do i disable "app_" prefix on table names?
<ubunewb> KB1JWQ: ?
<ubunewb> aaahhhhhh... I get this again: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<Maletor> I want to register a FQDN. What's my cheapest option? I'd rather not use GoDaddy...
<hmw> Sylphid|netbook: it seems nf_conntrack can NOT handle ftpes, due to encryption. Gotta try something different now (assinging ports per hand)
<ubunewb> No matter what I try to do, I get this over and over again :( grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<coz_> ubunewb, are you reinstalling grub2?
<moszer> hello everyone, i need guide on installing pcsx2, anyone please help me
<ubunewb> coz_: Yes
<paissad> what special tool(s) do you use personally in order to convert text files to html ones ?
<gsp2009> anyone know anything about python?
<coz_> ubunewb,  ok did you look at this ?  http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<eremite> paissad, you name the file with .html instead of .txt
<Maletor> What do you guys think of DynDns.com?
<coz_> paissad,  look at this might help   http://commandline.org.uk/command-line/converting-html-to-text/
<ubunewb> coz_: When I run grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg, I get the error I mentioned earlier
<moszer> does anyone knows how to install pcsx2?
<coz_> ubunewb,  ok are you on a live cd right now?
<ubunewb> coz_: Yes
<paissad> coz_, i said txt to html , not the opposite
<coz_> paissad,  sorry guy
<paissad> np :)
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw, looks like one solution may be to set up a proxy server on your router
<coz_> ubunewb,  ok you already did sudo fdisk -l
<ubunewb> coz_: Yes
<hmw> Sylphid|netbook: hmm.
<coz_> ubunewb,  ok and which designation was the "Linux" installation on?
<ubunewb> coz_: Vista on /dev/sda1, ubuntu on /dev/sda5
<coz_> ubunewb,  ok  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<ubunewb> coz_: /dev/sda4 is swap, if its necessary
<coz_> ubunewb,  well which is the designationi for the entire linux installation?
<ubunewb> coz_: done
<moszer> anyone please..
<ubunewb> coz_: /dev/sda5
<coz_> ok
<coz_> ubunewb,  now   sudo mount --vind /dev /mnt/dev
<eremite> moszer, http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_install_PCSX2
<ubunewb> coz_: unrecognized option '--vind'
<coz_> ubunewb,  that was suppose to be  "bind"  not vind
<ubunewb> coz_: done
<coz_> ubunewb,    ubottu,  now  sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc     then   sudo moutn --bind  /sys /mnt/sys
<ubunewb> coz_: done and done.
<coz_> ubunewb,  sudo chroot /mnt
<underdev> Seriously?  There is no simple gui to configure a custom keyboard layout?!?!?!
<ubunewb> coz_: done
<coz_> ubunewb,  now grub2 is already installed somewhere correct?
<moszer> eremite, is that for ubuntu or windows?
<ubunewb> coz_: Not sure.. How do I check?
<Maletor> If I want to set up a FQDN and let my computer handle the DNS how do I do that? Do I need to buy a .com with DynDNS.com and then write my external IP as the nameservers?
<coz_> ubunewb,  i mean grub2 was working at one point?
<underdev> Or rather, let me ask again:  Is there a simple keyboard remapper available for ubuntu/gnome?
<underdev> And trust me, i've been googling...
<coz_> ubunewb,  ok nevermind
<ubunewb> coz_: Yes. The problem was grub was working but not recognizing my windows vista partition. So I spoilt grub2 and now I'm stuck
<ubunewb> *grub2 was working
<coz_> ubunewb,  now what was the readoug of suod fdisk -l again  the whole thing
<coz_> sudo
<coz_> ubunewb,  open another terminal to do that with if you have to
<Vigo> underdev: You mean like Country Layout or Dvorak and stuff, and yes there is.
<Qweyzar> Can anyone recommend me a good program to full disc encrypt my ubuntu partition?
<ubunewb> coz_: http://pastebin.com/SQ79bSVr
<psusi> Qweyzar, check the encrypt option when you install maybe?
<moszer> nevermind, maybe later
<moszer> c y'all
<Qweyzar> psusi, I really dont want to reinstall though :P
<underdev> Vigo: i see how to choose another pre-defined layout, but i don't see how to customize it...
<coz_> ubunewb, ok in the previous terminal      grub-install /dev/sda
<coz_> ubunewb,  then   ctrl+d to get out of chroot
<ubunewb> coz_: DOne
<underdev> Vigo: do you know how to do this?
<coz_> ubunewb,  then reset the computer   =  restart   you will see a list of options but ONLY ubuntu will work for now...then when you log into ubuntu   open a terminal and    sudo update-grub
<coz_> ubunewb,  then reboot and test grub
<underdev> Vigo: i've already had to give up all my macro keys on my sidewinder x6
<ubunewb> coz_: Will do and report back. Thanks a lot for all the help :)
<coz_> ubunewb,  no problem let me know
<Maletor> If I want to set up a FQDN and let my computer handle the DNS how do I do that? Do I need to buy a .com with DynDNS.com and then write my external IP as the nameservers?
<rockettemorton> Hello
<coz_> paissad,  did you find a solution?
<MickeyMegabyte> hello
<coz_> paissad,    http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/enscript.1.html
<rockettemorton> Hi Mickey
<paissad> coz_, i tried txt2tags, great program !
<coz_> paissad,  cool :)
<paissad> thanks
<Vigo> underdev: In FF?
<MickeyMegabyte> FinalFantasy
<Qweyzar> Can anyone recommend me a good program to full disc encrypt my ubuntu partition?
<rockettemorton> that's a good game
<rockettemorton> i prefer final fantasy 7
<rockettemorton> or VII
<KB1JWQ> Qweyzar: TrueCrypt
<KB1JWQ> Qweyzar: Or LUKS encryption on the logical volume
<Sylphid|netbook> rockettemorton, US3/JP6 is my fav
<Semitones> Chrono Trigger/ Final Fantasy 6, all the way
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pepee> xD
<Darkyyy> what is the best app for desktop gadgets ?
<Sylphid|netbook> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Semitones> Qweyzar, I looked in ubuntu software center for "encryption," and it suggested gdecrypt
<coz_> Darkyyy,  well   screenlets   are darn good
<coz_> Darkyyy,  google gadgets  are ok
<Vigo> desklets
<coz_> Darkyyy,   gdesklets  and adesklets are adequate
<deena> Hi
<MickeyMegabyte> hi deena
<coz_> Darkyyy,  it really depends on your needs and what you prefer visually
<deena> anyone has idea about python using eric4?
<Darkyyy> i think i'll go with screenlets
<Darkyyy> how do i install aurora engine for gnome
<coz_> Darkyyy,  screenlets do offer quite a few right click options as well a preferences however not 'all" of them work properly
<coz_> Darkyyy,   but they work for the most part especially the default install ones
<MickeyMegabyte> I've been trying to get World of Warcraft to work on my partition, but I can't seem to find something that will help me support it. any suggestions?
<hmw1> Sylphid|netbook: I am now connected directly. It still hangs at LIST this is very frustrating.
<eremite> MickeyMegabyte, PlayOnLinux or WINE
<hmw1> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and cannot connect to a web space via FTPES. After connection and authentication, FileZilla hangs at LIST. I am connected via PPPeE
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw1, both active and passive?
<jorechp> hey guys i have big problem my monitor burned and use another monitor how to reconfigure my x
<hmw1> Sylphid|netbook: oh my bad... i switched to active now and am in... hurry, hurry, make a backup ... pfew... i was locked out for weeks man!
<Ruge> RIP monitor.
<jorechp> Ruge: yep but how to reconfigure this monitor to 1024x768 but nvidia driver only take me 640x420 and 320x240
<Copperred> Hello room .....question:    everytime i click a .txt file ........rather than just opening up straight in gedit.....it first asks me whether or not i want to run this in terminal, or display this......obviously I want it to go straight to display in gedit....................is there anyway to turn off this question so its a more seamless experience? Thanks......
<zetheroo> gsp2009: sorry ... this is Karmic ... I know its pulseaudio issues .. but do you know what causes this type of log entry?
<zetheroo> gsp2009: and what about the NTSC log entry?
<hmw1> Sylphid|netbook: thanks for your time.
<Darkyyy> how do i install aurora engine for gnome
<Sylphid|netbook> hmw1, no prob
<jorechp> someone now 1 form to reconfigure X
<maco> Copperred: dont mark it as executable?
<Copperred> how do i do that?  i don't understand what ur saying......what do u mean?
<maco> Copperred: if you right click -> properties -> permissions (i think...) uncheck the part about the file being executable
<Copperred> how do i demark it as such.
<Copperred> ok
<Copperred> thanks.
<Copperred> will it do that across all .txt files then?
<coz_> Darkyyy,  I dont see it in the repository   are you on karmic?
<maco> Copperred: if its marked as executable, its telling the computer "hi, i'm a program to be run!"
<maco> Copperred: no, it's a per-file setting
<Copperred> what
<Copperred> every .txt file i have to do that?
<Copperred> that makes no sense.
<maco> Copperred: files shouldnt default to executable though... are these files coming from a FAT32 flash drive or something?
<Copperred> they were imported from my windows
<coz_> Darkyyy,   are you on karmic?
<Copperred> straight windows created .txt files i had used on my windows computer.
<maco> Copperred: are they all in one files?
<maco> Copperred: one folder, imean?
<Maletor> What would be the advantages of using DynDNS for my nameservers, versus setting up BIND9 on my home server? Is it tottaly worth it to just use DynDNS?
<Darkyyy> yes
<Maletor> Why Darkyyy
<maco> Copperred: just do "chmod -x *.txt" in that folder in a terminal then
<doughsay> why does ntebook-launcher run unbearably slow on anything but netbooks
<coz_> Darkyyy,   ok  open  system/adminstration/synatpic pacakge manager
<Darkyyy> ok ?|
<coz_> Darkyyy,   click on "Settings"  then "repositories"
<maco> Copperred: its because windows has a different filesystem, so when the files were copied in, it didnt know if they should be marked executable or not
<Darkyyy> ok
<coz_> Darkyyy,  click the "Other Software"  tab
<maco> Copperred: but "chmod -x" means "change the mode so its not executable"
<Darkyyy> yes
<coz_> Darkyyy,   click the "ADD:  button
<dabid> i know
<Copperred> great!
<Copperred> thanks maco
<Copperred> doing now
<coz_> Darkyyy,    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/merlwiz79/aurora/ubuntu karmic main
<maco> Copperred: no problem
<Copperred> i just run this in any terminal window?
<coop> using ubuntuone "cloud" icon has an !- crashes when i attempt to login. anyone else?
<coz_> Darkyyy,  then click ADD again       deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/merlwiz79/aurora/ubuntu karmic main
<maco> Copperred: yep, open a terminal, cd to wherever the files are, and "chmod -x *.txt"
<Copperred> hmm
<Copperred> ok
<Darkyyy> done
<coz_> Darkyyy,   then open gedit  and go here   http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x584BD6410AAFAD78  and copy that to a text file and save onto the Desktop
<coz_> Darkyyy,  leave synaptic opened
<Spaztic_One> Hi all. Anyone know the terminal command to get my sound turned back on? I had logged out earlier, and when I logged back in, it didn't load.
<coz_> Darkyyy,  ok you have that text file on the Desktop?
<jorechp> how to check what resolcion support my monitor
<Darkyyy> yes
<coz_> Darkyyy,  ok in synaptic repository dialog click the   "AUthentication" tab  then click  "Import key file"  maneauver to /home/yourname/Desktop
<coz_> Darkyyy,  import that saved text document
<maco> jorechp: type "xrandr" into a terminal and itll tell what resolutions X has detected as being available
<sioux_> what program is recomended to recovery lost file in NTFS partition ?
<Darkyyy> done
<coz_> Darkyyy,   then close the synaptic sources dialog  and you will need to reload
<coz_> Darkyyy,   then click the "Search" button and type in  aurora
<IdleOne> !recover | sioux_
<ubottu> sioux_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<coz_> Darkyyy,    gtk2-engines-aurora  should show up
<CrashRoX> Can anyone recommend a good command line tutorial for upgrading hardy to jaunty?
<NotTooSmart> Setup an ubuntu 9.10 install with identical hard drives and selected raid0 but cat /proc/mdstat doesn't show me any information like the manual says it should only a list of possible raid configurations, can anyone provide any insight on how to confirm raid is working properly?
<jorechp> naco can put again my irc chat no permit scroll
<coz_> Darkyyy,  simply right click and install
<IdleOne> CrashRoX: you can't leap frog a version that way
<IdleOne> !upgrade | CrashRoX
<ubottu> CrashRoX: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<CrashRoX> oh? Didnt know that
<CrashRoX> So I have to reinstall and reconfigure everything?
<IdleOne> CrashRoX: see the links ubottu just gave you
<coz_> Darkyyy,   is it there?
<Darkyyy> coz_, yes thanks alot :D
<CrashRoX> Okay, thanks
<Darkyyy> was i a good student ?
<maco> CrashRoX: or go through hardy -> intrepid -> karmic -> jaunty
<coz_> Darkyyy,  no problem :)
<IdleOne> CrashRoX: no you can upgrade but you will have to go from hardy to intrepid and then jaunty
<maco> CrashRoX: wait i fail at alphabetizing
<Darkyyy> installed now how do i use it
<maco> CrashRoX: or go through hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty
<coz_> Darkyyy,  well it will be used by themes that require that engine
<CrashRoX> I guess I have heard of worse  things
<CrashRoX> thanks
<Spaztic_One> Anyone know the terminal command to get my sound turned back on? I had logged out earlier, and when I logged back in, it didn't load. I don't have the icon at the top, and trying to load the sound preferences says that its waiting for the sound system to respond
<NotTooSmart> Setup an ubuntu 9.10 install with identical hard drives and selected raid0 but cat /proc/mdstat doesn't show me any information like the manual says it should only a list of possible raid configurations, can anyone provide any insight on how to confirm raid is working properly?
<IdleOne> CrashRoX: only exception is when you upgrade from LTS to LTS releases
<CrashRoX> I'm considering just rebuilding my slice
<CrashRoX> Not sure which will be more painful, ha
<Fezzler> Can I put a PCIe x1 card into a PCI3 x16 slot?
<Fezzler> Firewire card
<maco> Fezzler: those arent even shaped the same, are they?
<Spaztic_One> Fezzler: Yes
<maco> Spaztic_One: the closest thing to a single command that would "turn sound back on" is the command to kill all sound stuff, unload the sound drivers, and reload the sound drivers. that is "sudo alsa force-reload"
<Fezzler> maco>> I thought I read online that larger slots accept smaller cards
<Spaztic_One> PCI-e fit into the same size, and larger PCI-e slots.
<Spaztic_One> Fezzler: They do
<Fezzler> Spaztic_One>> Do these card get their own power cable?  They are not powered by MB?
<maco> Spaztic_One: however thats quite a shot in the dark, as youve given no debugging info hatsoever
<Spaztic_One> maco: thanks
<maco> *whatsoever
<maco> Spaztic_One: though it cant screw anythng up *worse* ;-)
<Fezzler> Spaztic_One>> Duh, but would a PCIe x16 firewire card be 16x faster than the PCIe x1?
<Spaztic_One> Fezzler: That depends on the card. Most are likely powered through the slot, though if it is a large card, it may require its own power connection from your PSU
<maco> Spaztic_One: that command should, theoretically, act like what happens to your sound system when you reboot. except that if youre still logged in it might interfere a bit. id say best to log out, do that in a tty, and log back in
<Fezzler> Spa
<coz_> Darkyyy,  I may have found some themes for that hold on
<Darkyyy> i found already
<Darkyyy> emerald and smooth
<^lance^> My system locked up and I hard rebooted (hit the power button).  Now if I try to login at the gdm prompt I get a black screen and it cycles back to the gdm login screen.  No patches or updates are involved, and I was able to login as a different user at the gdm prompt
<Fezzler> Spaztic_One>> Box says, "Built-in 4-pin power connection for receiving "extra" power supply from system."
<NotTooSmart> Setup an ubuntu 9.10 install with identical hard drives and selected raid0 but cat /proc/mdstat doesn't show me any information like the manual says it should only a list of possible raid configurations, can anyone provide any insight on how to confirm raid is working properly?
<dabid> i set up ubuntu
<ubunewb> coz_: You around?
<coz_> Darkyyy,   here is an auroro  theme   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Aurora.tar.bz2
<dabid> i'm here to chat
<coz_> ubunewb,  yep
<coz_> ubunewb,  what happened?
<Spaztic_One> Ok, so, that didn't work. lol
<Circs> Howdy, I'm having issues with youtube videos flickering during playback on a fresh install of 9.10 UNR, any recommendations?
<^lance^> I'm trying to see what I need to fix so that my original user can login, but so far the answers I am reading talk about reconfiguring the nvidia drivers, installing a new kernel, or other things that are clearly not the right answer here
<Spaztic_One> and it did shut down firefox
<Spaztic_One> so I poofed.
<Fezzler> Spaztic_One>> I guess the extra power is needed if one was chaining all 63 devices?  :)
<ubunewb> coz_: Hey! So I did what you said, update-grub and rebooted. There isnt an entry of vista in the menu.lst file :(
<Spaztic_One> lol
<coz_> ubunewb,  ooooo
<IdleOne> dabid: if you would like to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic. this channel is for ubuntu support
<coz_> ubunewb,   ok then I am going to direct you to the #grub  channel.... let them know you went through the posted  link for reinstalling grub2 on ubuntu   let them know the outcome
<ubunewb> coz_: Cool. Thanks for all the help man :)
<coz_> ubunewb,  they should know if there is an issue with  vista  and grub2
<Spaztic_One> maco: Well, what kind of debugging info do you need?
<coz_> ubunewb,  i will lurk to listen in :)
<ubunewb> coz_: Oh cool :)
<Jordan_U> ubunewb: grub2 does not user menu.lst, it uses grub.cfg
<Spaztic_One> maco: I'm still new to the linux kernel and Ubuntu in general, however I'm a reasonably experienced computer user otherwise.
<corvus> holaaaaaaaa
<NotTooSmart> Setup an ubuntu 9.10 install with identical hard drives and selected raid0 but cat /proc/mdstat doesn't show me any information like the manual says it should only a list of possible raid configurations, can anyone provide any insight on how to confirm raid is working properly?
<maco> Spaztic_One: if you want to try to find out what's actually going wrong, the output of http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh is a start, though really if it worked before i'd suspect some process is hogging the sound card, in which case that force-reload would do the trick of killing whatever's hogging the card right now
<corvus> trt65656
<puser> I am in Update Manager. It shows me all of the updates that I need to download, I just need to click install updates,
<corvus> heellloooo
<puser> ...but, right above the list of updates, a message, saying: "New distribution release 9.04 is available" (I have 8.10 installed). If I click on Upgrade button on that message, will it start upgrading right away, or give also show me the listing of all the updates that need to be downloaded and the size, and if it's too big, I can go ahead and update the 8.10 version instead?
<Spaztic_One> maco: Its not that its being hogged, as far as I can tell, its that it just didn't load.
<maco> Spaztic_One: the drivers are loaded on boot, not on login. though pulseaudio could be doing something silly
<Spaztic_One> ah
<IdleOne> puser: if you click the new release available button it will ask you to confirm before actually installing
<maco> Spaztic_One: there's an fuser command that can tell what all is using sound devices. however, i dont have it memorized. :(
<Spaztic_One> maco: Then a reboot would probably be the simplest remedy?
<Spaztic_One> Assuming it works
<maco> Spaztic_One: yep
<Spaztic_One> Alright, then I shall return.
<maco> Spaztic_One: though that force-reload should, like i said, do what a reboot would
<puser> IdleOne: Will it show me the size that needs to be downloaded?
<Spaztic_One> Well, it hasn't thus far.
<maco> Spaztic_One: ah ok
<^lance^> so no one knows why one user would get kicked back to the login screen in gdm, but other users can login fine?
<IdleOne> puser: I believe it will
<NotTooSmart> Setup an ubuntu 9.10 install with identical hard drives and selected raid0 but cat /proc/mdstat doesn't show me any information like the manual says it should only a list of possible raid configurations, can anyone provide any insight on how to confirm raid is working properly?
<Flannel> ^lance^: Thats got something to do with your gnome config or startup (at login) settings making things go south.  Try "failsafe gnome" at GDM
<CrashRoX> Is the python 2.6 the default on Ubuntu 9.10  ?
<^lance^> Flannel, is that a session choice or where do I pick that
<IdleOne> CrashRoX: 2.6.4-0ubuntu2
<Flannel> ^lance^: Under sessions, yeah.
<IdleOne> CrashRoX: so yes
<CrashRoX> perfect, thanks
<CrashRoX> the main reason for my upgrade :)
<IdleOne> CrashRoX: ohhh wait, this is a Lucid install I am on so maybe not
<john> how is that lucid install?
<^lance^> Flannel, it makes sense that that would go south.. I'm actually having a seperate problem where gnome seems to keep remembering my sessions after I unchecked that feature
<^lance^> flannel I'll try that and brb
<CrashRoX> is there a way to see the list of distros for each ubuntu package?
<john> pretty buggy or ok?
<maco> CrashRoX: list of distros? you want to know what package sets include that package?
<Flannel> ^lance^: If failsafe doesn't work, you'll rename your gnome dotfiles (makes them not findable--as good as gone) and login.
<IdleOne> john WFM, your mileage may vary more support and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<CrashRoX> yup. Want to verify the python version in 9.04 and 9.10
<IdleOne> CrashRoX: packages.ubuntu.com
<maco> CrashRoX: best i can think of is "apt-cache rdepends <package>" to see what depends on it. maybe grep for "-desktop"
<Guest22584> i can't mount devices. i keep getting this error "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied"
<john> i was just going to say packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> CrashRoX: packages.ubuntu.com can tell you
<CrashRoX> thanks
<puser> Idle One: I just clicked on Release Available Upgrade button, it presented me with "Release Notes" and "Cancel" "Upgrade" buttons, when I click on "Upgrade" from "Release Notes" will it still come up with the confirmation and the size to be downloaded? I am just afraid that if the size is too big and starts installing without confirmation, It will be too long. I still want to upgrade, but...
<puser> ...when I will have more time to devote to it.
<IdleOne> puser: NO that upgrade button will start the process
<IdleOne> puser: the upgrade usually takes me about 1.5 hours
<NotTooSmart> so no one here knows how to confirm raid is active?
<Spaztic_One> maco: Yeah, it didn't load sound... this is bizarre.
<CrashRoX> found what I needed. Thanks for the help.
<puser> IdleOne: on your connection, not when you have 40-80Kbit/sec
<maco> Spaztic_One: it worked on your previous boot until you logged out?
<Spaztic_One> Yeah.
<puser> It took me 3 days to download the previous 800Mb update.
<IdleOne> puser: that is why I said it takes me 1.5 hours. I don't know what it will take you :)
<puser> IdleOne: what speed do you have?
<IdleOne> puser: well then you may want to wait till you have more time
<Spaztic_One> maco: I logged out because I was playing with things and my workspaces got messed up, so I logged out and back in to see if that would resolve the graphical issue, and it did, however the sound stopped working.
<puser> so I can count about how bug the upgrade is.
<IdleOne> I get around 750-800 mBits/sec
<maco> IdleOne: apt-get and --download-only maybe? then ctrl+c and restart over and over til all downloaded, then dpkg --configure -a? maybe?
<puser> IdleOne: mBits or KBits?
<IdleOne> mBits
<maco> IdleOne: in order to batch the downloading... ? think thatd work?
<IdleOne> maco: I have no idea
<Spaztic_One> also, maco, flash audio (youtube) was working. Since the full restart, flash is not producing audio.
<Okidesu> How to get pulse audio and alsa version ? grep or something ?
<maco> IdleOne: wait you have nearly gigabit net access?
<IdleOne> maco: I guess so :)
<IdleOne> that is what i get
<puser> IdleOne: da#n, I can only dream about that speed.
<mib_mib> hey guys, i just installed nginx into /etc/nginx from source, how do i get a script into /etc/init.d/nginx that i can run start and stop on?
<IdleOne> I find it slow lol
<maco> puser: id agree with IdleOne on 1.5hr, but my net access is nominally 10Mbit but really more like 150Kbit
<hmw1> In the System Monitor/File Systems Tab, what is the difference between "Free" and "Available" Disk Space?
<IdleOne> see now you got me questioning my numbers.
 * IdleOne tests
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne: do a speedtest.net and post a link to the results.. i'm curious to see those speeds
<NotTooSmart> Setup an ubuntu 9.10 install with identical hard drives and selected raid0 but cat /proc/mdstat doesn't show me any information like the manual says it should only a list of possible raid configurations, can anyone provide any insight on how to confirm raid is working properly?
<maco> Spaztic_One: flash couldve been what was hogging sound ;-)  this is sounding like flash & pulseaudio having negative reactions to each other...  :-/ can you file a bug?
<puser> IdleOne: I would find it slow if I was on it for a couple of months, but not yet.
<puser> So, If I click on "Upgrade" from the "Release Notes", and it starts downloading upgrades, will it be possible for me to cancel it in the middle and go back to update manager and just do the regular updates after that, or I will be stuck with the Upgrade?
<Circs> Is there a fix for flickering embedded flash content yet?
<maco> IdleOne: 10Mbit access in the US is $30/month when you get the special half-off signup deal
<maco> puser: youll be stuck with the upgrade
<bargaunmart> hey man what time is it?
<Spaztic_One> maco: Yes, well, if that were true, wouldn't the command you gave me have resolved that? Also, wouldn't rebooting resolve it if nothing else, not make it to where nothing can make sound?
<Semitones> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 16 2010, 04:30:59
<maco> puser: you could cancel mid-download and restart the downloading later by re-pressing that button
<IdleOne> [URL=http://www.speedtest.net][IMG]http://www.speedtest.net/result/750159544.png[/IMG][/URL]
<bastid_raZor> maco: i get 10Mbit for 80$/mo now. in the US
<maco> puser: then when you're ready to devote an hour to watching teh packages actually install, actually let it finish
<bargaunmart> welp it can bt that l8 on the pacific coast
<IdleOne> 6.64Mbits Download, upload blows chunks
<maco> bastid_raZor: like i said, $30 is when you get the special signup deal ;-)
<bargaunmart> lol cant be that is
<Okidesu> How to get pulse audio and alsa version ? grep or something ?
<Prestidigitonium> how do i move the home and temp directory to the hdd?
<maco> Okidesu: dpkg -l pulseaudio
<devil> how do I change the kernel?
<bastid_raZor> maco: sadly, the sign up deal is only 3 or 6 month deal.
<Okidesu> maco,  thanks
<IdleOne> http://www.speedtest.net/result/750159544.png maco bastid_raZor
<maco> bastid_raZor: yep
<puser> maco: OK, my biggest concern is the download size. is it about 4.5Gb, like the DVD, or it will upgrade only installed components, just like the update does?
<maco> Okidesu: for alsa... look at /proc/asound/version maybe?
<Prestidigitonium> i finally have the gui booting from sd card. and ready to do a little more set up before i lock the sd card
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne: that is nearly identical what i get on my laptop.. my desktop gets full 10MB speeds and 1.1MB upload
<maco> puser: only installed components
<Okidesu> maco will do thanks :)
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor: it's slow :( I want more speed but my ISP are thieves
<ng0n> --
<devil> how do I change the kernel?
<maco> IdleOne: ok 6 is a *much* more reasonable number than 750
<ng0n> thieves !  how so ?
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne: you have cable or DSL?
<IdleOne> maco: yeah, well it still takes me 1.5 hours I just used the wrong acronym
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor: dsl
<ng0n> i got adsl.  1.3 megabit dl.
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne: you should get a bit better upload than that..
<ng0n> ok fer the price.
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have copied some audio files to my new ipod classic thru rhythmbox and when i unplug the device, there's nothing in audio section under song; can anyone help me with this problem please?
<puser> I am living in a far-east north, pretty much the arctic, where is the only available _unlimited_ internet access is variable between 10-100 Kbit/s (usually 60Kbit).
<IdleOne> ng0n: they charge to much
<maco> devil: to a supported update of the current one? by installing your updates. to a supported new release? by upgrading to a new release of ubuntu.  to an unsupported release? by compiling it
<ng0n> puser: where are u xactly ?
<maco> paranoidphreak: what version of ubuntu are you using? perhaps need a newer version of libgpod
<rifter> whoever it was that just helped me with my login problem as ^lance^, thank you.  logging into failsafe worked, and after I logged out I could log in normally.  My startup applications aren't starting up now, but at least neither are those old sessions.  My alsamixer was inexplicably muted too.  so it looks like some kind of preferences got corrupted.  But I'm good enough to call myself sorted
<Spaztic_One> maco: what did you want me to do with the file at http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<puser> maco: I can go ahead with the upgrade, skipping regular updates and it will not brake anything, or do I have to update everything first, then do the upgrade?
<paranoidphreak> maco: jaunty
<maco> puser: generally best to start with a reasonably up to date system...
<ng0n> o. ok. Stockholm.  great town.
<maco> paranoidphreak: likely need karmic's libgpod. grab it from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<puser> Chukotka. Far-east of Russia. We have fast internet in Russia, jut in Chukotka is the communication hole.
<maco> Spaztic_One: save it, run it, give me the url it gives you. or file a but and the same info will be attached to the bug report
<ng0n> chukotka.  ok.  tnx.
<paranoidphreak> maco: thanks
<puser> maco: so you are suggesting to update first and then do the upgrade?
<Spaztic_One> saved, ran, and it gave me a file, not a URL
<maco> puser: yeah
<Damascene> hello, when I mount private folder manually I get it mounted but I can't read the data. is it because the password is wrong?
<puser> maco: ok, thanx
<kmilo_666> hola
<kmilo_666> alguien que hable español !!!
<kmilo_666> necesito ayuda
<maco> !es | kmilo_666
<ubottu> kmilo_666: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ng0n> puser: what u doing where you are ?
<ng0n> in ﻿Chukotka
<puser> ng0n: Do you mean, what's my work, or why do I live that far?
<ng0n> both.
<ng0n> no offense.  just curious.
<oliver3> I have Sun's Java 1.6u15 installed from the official apt repos. Anyone know why Nimbus isn't shipped with it?
<ng0n> are you Russian ?
<BalSak> hi guys. sure this has come up before, but I'll ask anyway.
<ng0n> or traveling ?
<coz_> oliver3,   I am not sure... someon here might know
<BalSak> on all my boxes, there are periods when the interface simply becomes unresponsive, even though I may have ample resources available
<oliver3> coz_, that's why I asked in here. :P
<ng0n> haha
<coz_> oliver3,  I did find this however   http://www.vinodlive.com/2007/08/20/make-your-ubuntu-desktop-more-beautiful/
<oliver3> BalSak, are you running Wine with an ATI video card?
<puser> ng0n: I am a freelance programmer. I lived here with parents from 1st grade then, after finishing school, I moved to the mainland. lived there for several years, came back here to visit my parents. My parents moved here, because during soviet union, here were the most high payed jobs.
<BalSak> oliver3: not rinning wine, nvidia card, but I get the same issue on a machine running ati
<BalSak> as well as my netbook
<puser> ng0n: Yes, I am Russian
<coz_> oliver3,  although I am not sure I personally would appreciate nibus :)
<mikeru> Firefox is totally not working. for it to work, I have to delete my .mozilla/firefox dir everytime before launch, otherwise the only thing that pops up in the terminal is
<mikeru> (firefox-bin:29765): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<mikeru> therefore, losing all my bookmarks
<Spaztic_One> BalSak and oliver3 :: I'm using ATI (and occasionally WINE) What is this issue in case i ever run across it?
<oliver3> coz_, thanks, but that doesn't help. The problem is with a Java application, Netbeans, which is causing me problems with the GTK Java Swing look and feel. I don't mind Nimbus, but only want to use it for one Java app.
<puser> ng0n: to visit my parents for a couple of years. :)
<coz_> oliver3,  mm I understand.... well I know I cant help with this....if no one can answer that here right now you might want to try either  #ubuntu-dev  << carefully or   ##linux channels
<BalSak> Spaztic_One: I use my system(s) per usual, but ocassionally the entire interface, or some apps simply lock up/freeze for a period, then come right & carry on as if nothing happenned. even something as simple as a terminal
<oliver3> Spaztic_One, I have no idea what causes it, haven't found a solution. But on my machine with a Radeon HD4670 and fglrx, whenever I run a wine application, xorg takes 100% CPU usage for a while. I can stop it by switching to a VT and back... it's very odd. It seems to be related to Wine creating windows, other than that I know nothing.
<Spaztic_One> Interesting. I have not had this problem.
<oliver3> thanks coz_, I appreciate it
<Circs> Embedded flash videos flicker excessively during playback on my fresh install of 9.10 UNR, is there anything I can do to fix this?
<coz_> oliver3,  I just didnt want you to sit around while you waited for some response :)
<oliver3> BalSak, symptoms are the same as what I experience with wine + fglrx, perhaps they're related in some obnoxious way.
<BalSak> Spaztic_One: I have about 4 or 5 machines I regularly use, and it's pretty wide-spread. nothing in dmesg...
<oliver3> coz_, thanks :)
 * mikeru has a weird problem with firefox.
<BalSak> oliver3: general window manager prob, maybe....
<Spaztic_One> maco: So, what do I do with the text file? You said attach it in a bug report, where do I go to report bugs?
<oliver3> BalSak, perhaps
<oliver3> BalSak, do you use compiz?
<maco> Spaztic_One: well let me see the link so maybe i can figure it out right now
<Spaztic_One> maco: Also, what do I do in the mean time? I would like to be able to listen to music and stuff
<oliver3> My problem was /worse/ when I used compiz, but wasn't eradicated.
<Spaztic_One> maco: Link?
<oliver3> wasn't eradicated when I used metacity*
<puser> Circs: That could be some codec problem. It could be a different problem on Linux, but I had similar problem with avi playing in windows untill I removed bad codec, called Fun-Box.
<BalSak> oliver3: yea & a variation thereof on NBR
<maco> Spaztic_One: the script, when run, should output a link to your terminal...
<BalSak> oliver3: but I find compiz to be pretty usefull. may have to diss it if it's the cause
<Circs> puser, The only things I have done so far are updates and install the adobe flash plugin
<Spaztic_One> maco: The closest things to links it output were file address on my machine.
<oliver3> BalSak, sounds like it could be a compiz problem then. At least in part. Does your problem go away when you switch to metacity?
<Circs> puser, And install xchat
<maco> Spaztic_One: er... what did you type?
<BalSak> oliver3: not tried it yet. will do with next hang.
<BalSak> anyhow guys, thanks for the pointers. I'll keep compiz under consideration next time it happens
<Spaztic_One> maco: '/home/spaz/Downloads/utils-alsa-info.sh'     single quotes included
<BalSak> bb
<oliver3> BalSak, something that comes to mind actually. There was recently a new (official) nvidia driver released, which caused a lot of overheating problems and bricked a number of cards, perhaps that could be the problem?
<oliver3> Oh he left
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> don't you love that?
<shazbotmcnasty> NO >> offtopic
<shazbotmcnasty> :-;
<FloodBot4> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> Spaztic_One: ok and then it told you it was gonna run and upload stuff, right? and you hit ok?
<today> hi every one, i installed art-manager now, how to work with art-manager man?
<Antisoche> This Kubuntu install is kicking my butt...
<shazbotmcnasty> Antisoche, you cannot let that happen.
<shazbotmcnasty> You must kick its but
<shazbotmcnasty> tt
<oliver3> Anyone know what the minimum RAM for a Kubuntu box is?
<oliver3> Where minimum == enough that it doesn't suck
<shazbotmcnasty> like 2
<shazbotmcnasty> no, I have no idea.
<shazbotmcnasty> srry I'm bored out of my mind
<Spaztic_One> maco: here is copy-pasta from my terminal : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7qQ2qNp5
<today> how install themes via art-manager man?
<Circs> oliver3, I would say 512 is workable depending upon expectations and 1gig should be acceptable in most any situation
<bastid_raZor> oliver3: 386 is the very least.. probably 512 to get a fair amount of visual and things working
<Spaztic_One> maco: er, lines from 27 on can be ignored.
<oliver3> Thanks guys, it's only for a VM for now. So I can check KDE 4 out, haven't even touched it since the initial release.
<Antisoche> shazbotmcnasty: I finally got it to put two encrypted filesystems in an excrypted RAID partition, but now grub2 refuses to install saying there's no mapping for 'md1' (my RAID-1 '/' partition)
<Circs> oliver3, In that case 768 should be a happy compromise that will still allow you to get a good feel for it without overtaxing things
<shazbotmcnasty> Kick. Its. Butt.
<maco> oliver3: i upgraded from 2gb to 4gb because i was swapping/thrashing too much. i apparently have a crazy way of using my system. i know kubuntu is snappy on one of the other kubuntu dev's systems, and he has like 768mb or 1gb memory
<puser> Circs: I am not a pro at linux @ all, I just moved from windows a month ago (where I was pro :) ). I was just thinking about similarity. The problem, that you are having, might not be caused by a buggy graphics driver or a codec.
<puser> btw, I just remembered, that when I just installed my Ubuntu, 1st, installed the graphics driver and enabled Compiz (effects), I had the same problem playing any video file (flickering). Turning off compiz (effects) removed flickering. Then, when I updated my graphics drivers to the latest version, the flickering disappeared even with compiz on. I have ATI card.
<Antisoche> The LiveCD doesn't have mdadm.  :(
<oliver3> Circs, insufficient funds means I only have 2GB atm, I run a lot of other apps too, so I'll give it 512meg for now. If it's choppy will up it and hope for the best. Thanks for your help. :-)
<oliver3> maco, I too have that crazy way of using my system :P
<maco> oliver3: by "crazy" i mean firefox alone uses more than 768mb ;-)
<oliver3> maco, ah, I switched to Chrome
<Circs> puser, Yeah I thought for sure that a thoroughly dell/intel netbook would make my life easier
<oliver3> ;)
<Guest90173> er
<Guest90173> where do i go to find help to get flex 3 builder to work in ubuntu 9.10
<NotTooSmart> 768mb ?
<tdunlap> I'm trying quickly -- not a python or gtk programmer.  I have a drawing area in a scroll window, but the scroll bars don't actually move the drawings
<oliver3> Guest90173, Adobe
<noemi> can I use ntfs partition for a home partition on ubuntu?
<Guest90173> i've done adobe
<oliver3> noemi, no
<Guest90173> the create new flex project freezes
<mib_mib> ah so i installed something from source to /usr/local/sbin, but it created a bunch of crap, is there some easy way to delete the installed crap?
<oliver3> noemi, if you need access to your files in Windows, you could use an ext3 partition for your /home, then use the ext2fs Windows driver to read/write your files in Windows.
<noemi> can I use an ntfs partition for a home partition in ubuntu?
<maco> mib_mib: still have the build directory around? should be "sudo make uninstall" i think
<Spaztic_One> maco? You still with me?
<oliver3> mib_mib, did you use a configure script?
<mib_mib> maco: i installed using phusion passenger gem from ruby
<maco> mib_mib: oh. no idea how ruby gems work. sorry.
<maco> Spaztic_One: looking
<Spaztic_One> alright
<mib_mib> maco: hehe cool thx n e wya
<physics> how to insatall a software for a specific user
<mib_mib> maco: what does /usr/local/sbin have it in by default? maybe i can just delete those folders it created
<stooj> Am I missing something with grub? I'm trying to get it to show the menu. I've edited the /etc/default/grub file and run update-grub. I also have a menu.lst file (don't know why) so I altered that just in case. But the menu is still not showing up.
<puser> Circs: what graphics card do you have. Do you have Compiz enabled, do you have your graphics card driver updated?
<maco> Spaztic_One: oooh looks like the script has changed. ok well http://paste.ubuntu.com can you paste the contents of that file into that page?
<maco> mib_mib: empty
<progre55> hi people! I had changed my password to my keyring, but now I remember know how to change it back :)  any suggestions, please?
<maco> mib_mib: /usr/local/* are all empty directories by default
<mib_mib> maco: okay nice i guess i can just rm -rf
<Zenker> does anyone know where the themes are stored for appearances?
<maco> progre55: applications -> accessories -> encryption something-or-other.... click the keyring, right click and somewhere in there is a change password option
<Circs> puser, Well i just found a way around it, I upgraded firefox and the problem went away, certainly not ideal and something really should be done (for example if I had been prone to seizures I could be in trouble atm) it is working
<Guest90173>  <oliver3> is there a chatroom or something u can point me to
<Spaztic_One> maco, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xC7TpEV0
<physics> how can i install a software for a specifice user using package manager
<Spaztic_One> maco, as a note, I don't know why its not able to identify my processor. things have been able to previously, probably has nothing to do with the matters at hand though.
<oliver3> Guest90173, AFAIK Flex is a proprietary Adobe product. It's not likely anybody in the FOSS community will be able to help, especially here. You might want to try Adobe's forums.
<puser> Circs: I am not prone to seizures, but that flickering was annoing and I didn't want to sacrifice the compiz effects :)
<Zenker> i have the emerald themer and i'd like to import on of the themes i saved into it, does anyone know where the theme would be saved 2?
<Guest90173> cool thanks
<coz_> Zenker,   /home/yourname/.emerald
<Zenker> thank you coz
<progre55> maco: got it! thanks man, appreciate!
<Circs> puser, Sure i found it annoying but frankly I am more concerned for others, because what has annoyed me could be very very bad for someone else
<Zenker> for some reason i didnt think of showing hidden files :)
<orb01> hey, I have an iPod nano I want to work with on 9.10. It's listed four times in mtab, and I can't delete files from it in amaroK on gtkpod (it says it did it, but when remounting they're still there)
<oliver3> orb01, you might want to check whether gtkpod supports your generation of iPod.
<maco> Spaztic_One: oh! you have LOTS of sound devices!
<Spaztic_One> Maco: I do? Is 3 lots?
<maco> Spaztic_One: more than the usual 1 ;-)
<orb01> oliver3: yes, it should be fully supported
<oliver3> Does anyone know why the Nimbus Java look & feel isn't shipped with the sun-java6-jre Ubuntu package?
<maco> Spaztic_One: try using pavucontrol to control which device the sound is coming out of. it might be trying to come out of the one that doesnt currently have speakers attached or something
<orb01> if I edit mtab, do those changes feed through immediately?
<oliver3> orb01, you might want to ask the devs, it might be a bug.
<Spaztic_One> maco: Ah, well, I have my onboard, a sound card, and a HDMI thing on my graphics card.
<Zenker> dang it only saves the settings for a theme i modified :(
<orb01> oliver3: thanks, don't think that's it though, amarok doesn't work with it either
<oliver3> orb01, afaik mtab is used as a reference for mount, you probably don't want to manually edit it.
<abhifx> hi i have installed screenlets, which also pops in kde desktop too.. hw can i force it to start in gnome only?
<has_rb> anyone here famliar with shell scripting?
<orb01> oliver3: I'll try a plain old reboot then to get rid of the entries ;)
<oliver3> :)
<has_rb> Need to be able to extract a tar.gz and then store the extracted folder into a variable or rename the folder
<has_rb> *extracted folder name
<oliver3> has_rb, man tar
<has_rb> oliver3: I already looked there
<maco> abhifx: remove it from system settings -> advanced tab -> autostart ?
<oliver3> has_rb, that tells you have to extract a .tar.gz file
<has_rb> oliver3: the only thing tar can do is extract to a directory
<has_rb> oliver3: i know how to extract a tar
<has_rb> that wasn't the question
<has_rb> tar -xvzf some.tar.gz
<Spaztic_One> maco: pavucontrol is erroring. It says "Connection failed: Connection refused"
<oliver3> has_rb, what do you want to do exactly? Rephrase your question.
<mib_mib> i installed this script (http://articles.slicehost.com/2009/3/4/ubuntu-intrepid-adding-an-nginx-init-script) to do /etc/init.d/nginx stop, but it isn't stopping nginx, when i run it the output is: "Stopping nginx: nginx.",
<Spaztic_One> maco: I did have to install it first, by the way.
<mib_mib> and yet the processes are still alive and well
<has_rb> so when I extract the somefile.tar.gz the main directory it extracts into is somefile-0.1.2(basically the version number) and I need to be able to then cd into that directory
<maco> Spaztic_One: is pulseaudio running? "ps -ef | grep pulse" does i show anything?
<maco> Spaztic_One: if not, try running "start-pulseaudio-x11"
<Spaztic_One> I think I disabled pulse audio at some point
<maco> oooh
<Spaztic_One> someone / guide said to
<oliver3> has_rb, there is no guarantee that a tar archive will extract into a single directory. If you want that, use the -C option (but your contents will be under a further subdirectory).
<maco> i have no idea how to control which device gets used without using pulseaudio to do that
<Spaztic_One> ah
<maco> and yeah, there are a lot of people who pretend that removing pulseaudio fixes every sound problem EVAR
<maco> and that its like the most evilest baby-eating thing ever
<has_rb> oliver3: yeah I saw the -C option but that doesn't help really. Can I store the result of a ls | grep some and use that? or is there some other way to change the directory name dynamically
<Spaztic_One> lol
<Spaztic_One> well, it helped until I logged out lol
<Spaztic_One> oh shit
<maco> i think if you can setup a custom .asoundrc you can setup where sound should default route to... but i dont know how to do that, and i think its the old deprecated way :-/
<maco> Spaztic_One: watch language
<has_rb> or maybe get the name of the first file in a directory
<Spaztic_One> I apparently pasted the wrong thing into the terminal, and I have no idea what happened.
<Spaztic_One> a large amount of text got dumped
<oliver3> has_rb, a tar archive isn't guaranteed to contain a directory which contains other directories and files. It may contain a single file, many files with no directory structure etc. After the file is extracted, you'd then have to manually check the output. Unless you can write programs you're out of luck.
<goose> I want Ubuntu to automatically reconnect to my wireless router if it gets disconnected. How can I do this?
<abhifx> maco, thx for replying... but wont that will make it starting up altogether... even in gnome?
<Spaztic_One> Ah, it seems that its currently running "aplay"
<Spaztic_One> How do I exit that?
<maco> abhifx: system settings is a kde thing. it shouldnt affect gnome...
<maco> Spaztic_One: the kill command
<Marine1> AHOY THERE
<Spaztic_One> Which is?
<oliver3> has_rb, having a single directory within a tar archive, which is named the same as the tar itself, is merely a convention, not a rule.
<maco> Spaztic_One: "kill" ?
<Spaztic_One> I figured, but that didn't do anything
<maco> Spaztic_One: type "kill PID" where PID is the process id number for the aplay process
<Marine1> hello there.  are any of you guys administrators for the download servers for ubuntu?
<maco> Spaztic_One: if you need a bigger stick, "kill -9 PID"
<abhifx> maco, thx man...
<has_rb> oliver3: I know, just trying to think of solutions. quite often the filename isn't the same as the directory which is why I'm trying to programatically figure it out with shell scripting
<oliver3> has_rb, bash? info bash
<maco> Marine1: i'm not, but whats up? i might know where to point you...
<has_rb> oliver3: I'm looking through to see if I find something. I think I'm just going to have the user paste in the extracted filename for now until I find a better solution
<has_rb> they will see the output from the tar command
<Marine1> well, download speed for ubuntu has been horrendously slow these last few days while trying to get a hold of an ISO
<maco> has_rb: um what about "tar --list"?
<oliver3> Marine1, try the torrent.
<Marine1> torrent you say?
<Spaztic_One> maco, that didn't do anything
<oliver3> Marine1, yes
<maco> Marine1: or try another mirror
<maco> Spaztic_One: it didnt kill the aplay process?
<Marine1> address for torrent?
<Spaztic_One> Eh, I just opened up the system monitor and killed the process fromthere
<oliver3> Marine1, it's on the same download page
<maco> Spaztic_One: oh. heh...right... mousey things...
<Spaztic_One> Yeah
<Spaztic_One> Well,
<Spaztic_One> I like the terminal
<Spaztic_One> anyway
<Spaztic_One> "spaz      6391  4070  0 01:16 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto pulse"
<Spaztic_One> That's what it said when I did "ps -ef | grep pulse"
<orb01> so when I mount my iPod nano it gets mounted twice: once with devkit and one with hal, anyone know what to do with that?
<has_rb> oliver3: hmm yeah that lists all of them so if there is a way to basically split the folders and grab the first one that would work
<bastid_raZor> Marine1: 64bit or 32bit and 9.10?
<oliver3> Marine1, Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows -> Bit Torrent
<bastid_raZor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<maco> Spaztic_One: k so that means no, pulse isnt running, which makes sense since you disabled. if its still installed, run "start-pulseaudio-x11" and see how using pavucontrol helps. if its not, install it then do that.  if pavucontrol fooling around still doesnt make things go, file a bug "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"
<oliver3> has_rb, I didn't post the --list reply sorry. :P
<maco> Spaztic_One: im about to fall asleep on my keyboard, so i hope thats a decent push in the right direction
<Spaztic_One> (also, I need to learn to exit programs that I ran in the terminal, such as aplay)
<has_rb> maco: do you know how to store the output of that and parse through it?
<Marine1> well, i'm not quite sure.  i'll be using it as a virtual machine on Windows Server 2008 R2 to run an additional Folding@Home client
<Spaztic_One> Hopefully
<Marine1> so whatever fits that bill best
<maco> Spaztic_One: the break signal is "crrl+c"
<maco> Spaztic_One: er, ctrl
<Spaztic_One> Ah, that's right
<maco> has_rb: can bash do arrays?
<Spaztic_One> I knew that yesterday, but apparently forgot
<Spaztic_One> lol
<maco> has_rb: for i in $(tar -t file.tar) ; do BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH ; done
<has_rb> maco: haven't seen anything no
<has_rb> maco: do you know if there is a split function?
<maco> has_rb: where $i, when you readh BLAAAAAAAAHHHH, should refer to a single file in that list
<has_rb> maco: I know I'm asking a lot of bash scripting
<chai23> i cant get flash plugin to work on either firefox or chrome. right now i installed xp in virtualbox just to watch videos, but plz tell me how to get it to work. Im on 8.04
<maco> has_rb: so like... for i in $(tar -t file.tar) ; do echo "filename: $i" ; done
<thansen-e1705> does deb differentiate between what gets installed as deps and what you *actually* want to install?
<Spaztic_One> maco, it seems to be closer, but its only showing two of my output devices
<thansen-e1705> or is there anyway to achieve that?...
<has_rb> maco: ahh the first file it lists is the top level directory, I can use that then, sweet
<oliver3> It seems Sun's java is using the OpenJDK classes... anyone know wtf that would happen?
<Antisoche> What's the command to access an encrypted partition?
<oliver3> chai23, install the package flashplugin-installer
<chai23> oliver3: thanks i will try it out
<chai23> oliver3: i get this error from apt-get "Package flashplugin-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chai23> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<chai23> is only available from another source
<chai23> E: Package flashplugin-installer has no installation candidate
<chai23> "
<FloodBot4> chai23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oliver3> chai23, System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<chai23> output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395973/
<oliver3> chai23, that's okay I don't need any more than you gave me
<chai23> oliver3: ok then add what source?
<oliver3> chai23, under Ubuntu Software, tick "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues"
<oliver3> chai23, the one that says (multiverse) at the end
<chai23> oliver3: hm, it was already checked. i checked the ones in the 3rd party tab as well. will try again
<oliver3> chai23, okay
<Antisoche> finally ... here's the error I get from grub-install: http://pastebin.com/kYxJW23c
<Jon-> Anyone familiar with sort and/or grep? I have a collection of movies that are all stored in the same folder with the subfolder name formatted as: movie name here [year]  I want to run a command that will order these by date (ie sort by year) and then pipe output to some text file...
<chai23> oliver3: after apt-get update it hangs at 99% "waiting for headers"
<oliver3> chai23, give it a second
<oliver3> chai23, that may be a connection problem though
<oliver3> chai23, paste the file /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.com
<chai23> oliver3: wow. just when i posted, it came through. overall connection was 30B/s. garbage
<oliver3> ah
<oliver3> chai23, does it install now?
<chai23> oliver3: no, same error :(
<jchavez> how to reconfigure nvidia drivers when change monitor ?
<Jon-> Anyone familiar with sort and/or grep? I have a collection of movies that are all stored in the same folder with the subfolder name formatted as: movie name here [year]  I want to run a command that will order these by date (ie sort by year) and then pipe output to some text file...
<Antisoche> Jon-: It's something like --   ls -1 | sort -d' ' +n 1   -- check the manpage for 'sort' for details.  To go to a file, just append  --  >filename.txt
<Antisoche> Jon-: ps: don't spam
<oliver3> chai23, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list please :)
<Losha> Jon-: that's hard to do with sort or grep alone, because the movie names are presumably all variable length. It would need an awk or perl script...
<Antisoche> I have my root filesystem on a RAID device and am trying to install GRUB2 but it just gives me errors.  Dear lazyweb => http://pastebin.com/xKV5BBhU
<Jon-> Losha: Well there will always be [someNumber] in every directory name. Isn't there a way to use regex with that and built in unix commands?
<victor_> hola
<victor_> una ayuda con los comandos IOS cisco
<chai23> oliver3: so here is my sources list http://paste.ubuntu.com/395976/
<victor_> ?
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: Don't use --force, and install grub 1.98 from lucid.
<Losha> Jon-: I understand. You need to be able to say something like 'sort on the last field', which sort by itself doesn't support...
<oliver3> chai23, thanks
<cicada> hi is there any way to monitor CPU, GPU and MoBo temperatures in Linux?
<chai23> oliver3: btw thank you for your help so far, its people like you who make ubuntu awesome i think
<Jon-> Losha: Is there a way to cut out that date, order that, and have that ordering effect the original list?
<Antisoche> Losha: of course it does
<geoffmcc> hello- i have 2 boxs running latest ubuntu server. i want to not have to connect with a password. i followed a tut and got it working but it was by not entering a password during the keygen process. if i dont add one isnt it not safe
<gluonman> Using xgterm, how do you cd into a directory that has a space in it? Quotations don't seem to work like in regular terminal
<Losha> Antisoche: syntax please...
<geoffmcc> and if i add one it asks for a pw when i try to connect
<MobiusJedi> cicada: have you looked in the package manager?
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: Losha-k
<Antisoche> grr
<Antisoche> Losha: -k
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm tracking a bug that has been present since Jaunty, but appears to be fixed in Lucid. When is the expected release date for Lucid? Thanks in advance.
<cicada> MobiusJedi : no
<chai23> kkerwin: next month!
<MobiusJedi> cicada: i remember seeing a program like that. . . you can search for cpu or another keyword
<Jordan_U> !lucid | kkerwin
<ubottu> kkerwin: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<oliver3> chai23, no problem. I see you're running an older version of Ubuntu, it's possible the newest version of flash was put in the backports repository. Uncomment (remove the #) from the lies starting "# deb", and "# deb-src", the first ones from the bottom of the file up. Rerun apt-get update, and you might be in luck
<cicada> MobiusJedi : which package should i search for?
<theadmin> gluonman: Huh, they do work in xterm, just cd "/home/you/some directory", works for me. OR escape spaces like this: cd /home/you/some\ directory
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: It makes no diference if I say force, and I am using GRUB 1.98(-1ubuntu1)
<kkerwin> chai23, Jordan_U: Thank you both.
<gluonman> theadmin, not xterm, xgterm.
<gluonman> theadmin, I'm using iraf.
<theadmin> gluonman: Oh boy. What the heck is that lol
<chai23> oliver3: alright here goes
<geoffmcc> is it unsafe to not assign a password to a ssh key so i can not have to enter a pw or should i add a pw and figure out how to script the entry of it
<oliver3> chai23, you'll have to edit the file as a superuser, you can run the command "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", from the terminal to do so.
<Losha> Jon-: install and use msort. It allows you to sort fields counting from the right (man msort, see -n)
<gluonman> theadmin, for astronomyu
<gluonman> -u
<Antisoche> When did people go changing the syntax of sort, btw?
<MobiusJedi> cicada: hold on, i'll see if i can find it
<oliver3> geoffmcc, so long as you don't give anybody your private key you're good to go.
<Losha> Antisoche: my sort man page says nothing about sorting fields counting from the right...
<theadmin> gluonman: Hm. Well, i told two ways i know, either quoting or escaping spaces
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: What is the output of "mdadm -Q /dev/md1"?
<cicada> MobiusJedi : Thanks a bunch dude ;)
<oliver3> Losha, he said msort
<MaxHR> Hello, is there a way to download the restricted packages and prop drivers using a winxp computer, and copy them to my ubuntu  computer to install? I have dialup at home, and have a winxp laptop that I could use to get the packs on fast wifi
<defn> How do I check the version of bind on my machine?
<gluonman> theadmin, yeah. I'm familiar with those methods, but running iraf with xgterm doesn't like that at all.
<theadmin> gluonman: Kinda weird
<chai23> oliver3: yep, already "sudo gedit" it. waiting for headers again. jeez
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: /dev/md1: 23.63GiB raid1 2 devices, 0 spares.
<theadmin> gluonman: Does it work if you just cd without any quotes and stuff?
<Jordan_U> !offline | MaxHR
<ubottu> MaxHR: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<gluonman> theadmin, it's only bash in the sense that it takes in foreign tasks.
<Prestidigitonium> still having issues moving my home dir. any help?
<gluonman> theadmin, no it doesn't work that way.
<babylinux> can ubuntu be mini-installed?
<oliver3> chai23, ok
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: It's ext4 and also has a UUID, despite what the error message says
<Jon-> I have a collection of movies that are all stored in the same folder with the subfolder name formatted as: movie name here [year]  I want to run a command that will order these by date (ie sort by year) and then pipe output to some text file..
<coz_> MaxHR,    http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Losha> oliver3: *I* said 'msort', Antisoche said 'sort'...
<MobiusJedi> cicada: there's a package called computertemp for cpu and disk. . . don't know about gpu and mobo tho
<Jon-> Losha: I will look over msorts manpage as I wait for alternatives.
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: I was hoping -Q would list the metadata version, do you know what metadata version you are using?
<MaxHR> Jordan_U: righton, good feature
<MaxHR> coz_: will check that our also, thx
<coz_> MaxHR,  you might have to download all of the pacakges listed there and run them on the ubuntu install
<Antisoche> Losha: I guess I don't understand the problem...
<cicada> MobiusJedi : thanks, going to have a look
<coz_> MaxHR,  many of the pacakes should be available via that web site
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: With --detail it says Version: 00.90
<kintaro> h
<Antisoche> ... and also has a UUID
<oliver3> Losha, I do apologise. :(
<Losha> Antisoche: the year is the rightmost field, not a fixed place, because the movie titles are variable length...
<Losha> oliver3: no matter...
<shazbotmcnasty> MobiusJedi, How do I use computertemp?
<shazbotmcnasty> I installed it
<shazbotmcnasty> now I can't use!!
<MobiusJedi> cicada: also sensors-applet and lm-sensors
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: Odd, can you try adding "--recheck" to grub-install? ( not likely to help but can't hurt )
<Antisoche> Losha: Is there no fixed delimiter before the year, like a '/'?
<Spaztic_One> anyone know why the system monitor reports CPS usages over 100% ?
<MaxHR> coz_: what about prop drivers?
<maco> Spaztic_One: dual core
<MobiusJedi> shazbotmcnasty: sorry, never tried to use it, just know it's available
<maco> Spaztic_One: 100% per cpu
<oliver3> geoffmcc, it also helps your cause if you ask all questions in here, because somebody /else/ might know the answer, and give it to you sooner.
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: Same error
<coz_> MaxHR,  for which video card?
<maco> Spaztic_One: so on dual core 200% = max
<Spaztic_One> Interesting.
<MaxHR> coz_: nvidia 6300
<Losha> Jon-: something like: msort -n -1 -c n file.txt > results.txt
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: Are you running this from a liveCD?
<Losha> Antisoche: no fixed delimiter was mentioned...
<Spaztic_One> so, are all apps on linux dual core compatible then?
<coz_> MaxHR,  i quickly found this one but is an older driver   ...let me see if I can find a more current one hold on   http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/nvidia-glx-185
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: I am now.  Kubuntu Lucid alpha 3.  The installer is completely broken so I just trudged through using today's daily build.
<Losha> Jon-: something like: msort -n -1 -c n file.txt > results.txt   --- i.e. sort numerically on the rightmost field on each line
<maco> Spaztic_One: the kernel is compiled in ubuntu with SMP support. how well a program can use 2 cores depends on if its threaded. threading is not guaranteed. thats per-application
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: All apps will work with dual core CPUs, but many will only utilize one core at a time.
<JEEBsv> Spaztic_One: not all apps can use both cores, but you see how much one app uses of the whole 200%
<theadmin> Hi, someone posted a link to apt.apturl.com a while ago, is there anything like that for Karmic?
<coz_> MaxHR,  although those drivers should work
<maco> Spaztic_One: most toolkits have at least some support for threadng (though maybe just enough to work and update a progress bar at the same time)
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: Were you running grub-install in a chroot?
<Spaztic_One> Thats what I thought (to all of you)
<Antisoche> Losha: I dunno.  It looks like '[' may be a delimiter
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: I am currently chrooted into /target, yes.
<MaxHR> coz_: thx, I will try that first
<coz_> MaxHR,   that seems to be the one I can find
<Spaztic_One> so, if running a windows program that I know could only utilize a single thread in WINE, does it become capable of multi-threading?
<coz_> MaxHR,  it should work without a problem
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: And I've mounted /dev and /proc
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: Are /dev /proc and /sys mounted in the chroot?
<maco> Spaztic_One: shouldnt
<Spaztic_One> Reason why I ask is that both CPUs are reporting about 90% usage
<Losha> Spaztic_One: yes, if compatible means, run on only one core ....
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: I mounted /sys ... same deal
<Copperred> Question: is there a way to make all the icons on my desktop the smallest they can be without having to "stretch" each one to its minimum size?
<Jon-> Losha: Keeps telling me there are no records to process. Syntax correct?
<Spaztic_One> Then I'm confused by what is happening, lol
<Antisoche> Jon-: So you have "mpg1 [1990]" and "mpg2 [1990]" and "mpg3 [1992]", etc?
<Losha> Antisoche: true...
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: Can you pastebin the output of "grub-install --debug /dev/md1" ?
<Jon-> Antisoche: Directories actually, with names
<Copperred> Question: is there a way to make all the icons on my desktop the smallest they can be without having to "stretch" each one to its minimum size?
<Antisoche> Jon-: ok.  is the format as described, with [] around the year?
<Spaztic_One> the resource tab is reporting 75-85% CPU usage on both threads, and the processes tab is reporting 65-90 processor usage for the one program, and listing various other things that are using much smaller amounts (2,6,12,22)
<rabbit1> cannot install komodo edit in ubuntu hardy x64 bit, error: install.sh: 48: ./INSTALLDIR/lib/python/bin/python: not found
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/ubv9YfBf
<Spaztic_One> Things don't seem as if they are adding up right, or correlating appropriately
<Jon-> Antisoche: Yes.
<Losha> Jon-: er, I'm not clear on what part of the name is in the directory and what part is in the file name...
<Copperred> Hello all................... is there a way to make all the icons on my desktop (or throughout the computer) the smallest they can be without having to "stretch" each one to its minimum size?
<Jon-> Losha: I simply want a list of the directories sorted by the [year] at the end of the directories
<oliver3> chai23, problem solved?
<Losha> Jon-: so you actually want to sort directory names, not file names?
<chai23> oliver3: no, same error unfortunately
<geoffmcc> if i wanted my website to redirect to my server install setup for backups if down would this be done threw dns or threw some apache configuration?
<masu3701> cant play dvd on my pc, but i can play music...do i need to install somthin?
<masu3701> i did install vlc but still not working
<chai23> no installation candidate...
<theadmin> masu3701: install libdvdcss2
<Jon-> Losha: Yes, I am trying to sort the contents of an ls like ls | someSortCommand
<rgoytacaz> hey
<Antisoche> Jon-: ls -1 | sort -t "[" -k 2 -k 1
<rgoytacaz> is there a way to create a shadow of my current ubuntu installation?
<masu3701> theadmin: what is that? a dvd player?
<Losha> Jon-: then I think Antisoche was right all along...
<theadmin> masu3701: A dvd decoding library for VLC
<oliver3> chai23, very strange. You could always install it from Adobe's site, they offer a .deb download now. So it's as simple as a few clicks.
<masu3701> in windows xp?
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: Could you please file a bug report?
<Spaztic_One> in linux
<chai23> oliver3: i went to adobe's site and DLed the .deb for ubuntu 8.04+ and it said that adobe-flashplugin already installed. still nothing flash works in any web browser
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: against grub2 ?
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: Yes.
<Jon-> Antisoche: Thank you
<theadmin> masu3701: ...lolwut? XP VLC plays DVD stuff fine, but for the Linux version you will need libdvdcss2 thingy
<oliver3> chai23, did you restart all of your browsers? (Including any smaller windows, such as Firefox's downloads window)
<masu3701> am runin xp
<Losha> Antisoche: my hat is off to you...
<Spaztic_One> If you're running XP, why are you in #Ubuntu ?
<Antisoche> Jon-: np
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: How do I file bugs?  'reportbug' ?
<masu3701> theadmin: i cant even see the dvd when i put it in the drive
<masu3701> Spaztic_one: cause i have another pc...
<theadmin> masu3701: Err, see, like in Places menu/My Computer thing?
<chai23> oliver3: yes, every time
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: ubuntu-bug grub2
<oliver3> chai23, do you have Chrome?
<masu3701> theadmin: it cant be the drivers right? cause i can play music
<theadmin> masu3701: Wait wait, what do you mean by "see"
<chai23> oliver3: yes, been testing this whole thing with ff though. will try chrome, i like both
<Copperred> Hello all................... is there a way to make all the icons on my desktop (or throughout the computer) the smallest they can be without having to "stretch" each one to its minimum size?
<oliver3> chai23, let me know if Chrome works. If not, check if Flash is listed in the web page "about:plugins", without the quotes.
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: It's telling me grub2 doesn't exist.  Just go for grub then?
<masu3701> theadmin: when i do to my computer...under cd/dvd and double click on it...nothing in it
<Maletor> Is it worth it to use a nameserver already set up or should I set up BIND9 on my computer?
<chai23> oliver3: haha stupid smiley face. will check
<theadmin> masu3701: It's a bad disc.
<theadmin> Hm.
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: Also, how long is that pastebin good for?  Should I c&p the log into the error report or just that URL ?
<theadmin> I try to report a bug with ubuntu-bug and it tells me that it can't connect somewhere
<oliver3> chai23, smiley face?
<masu3701> theadmin: you think so? cause the same 2 disc i try were working b4 i reinstall the OS
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: ubuntu-bug grub-pc ( I thought it would take the source package name but I guess not )
<theadmin> Launchpad opens fine though
<Losha> Maletor: no reason to run a nameserver unless you actually are responsible for some part of a domain...
<hmw> how can i copy all files of a whole directory tree (hidden included) to somewhere else?
<theadmin> masu3701: Oh. Well, i dunno. But why do you ask it in #ubuntu anyway if you are running XP?
<Prestidigitonium> which dirs which require write access should i move off the sd card to the hdd besides /home and /tmp?
<chai23> when you said "about:plugins" it inserted a smiley face. i guess we are using different irc clients
<researcher1> Does anybody here know if  Ubutnu has a software similar to Power ISO or Magic ISO of Windows? So that we can  avoid writing but  just mount CD to use  it directly from ISO?
<Maletor> Losha: I want to buy mydomain.com and then i want to host it (and run apache) but the quetsion is do i use dyndns.com 's nameservers or make my own it point it to there...
<oliver3> chai23, ah, yes.
<Jordan_U> !iso | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<me> can someone help me i have a texlive error
<oliver3> researcher1, mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Jordan_U> researcher1: You can also right click it and choose "Open with archive mounter"
<hmw> can Nautilus copy all files of a whole directory tree (hidden included) to somewhere else?
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: ubuntu-bug gives me cannot connect errors.  Just like theadmin says
<wilbur2010> can someone tell me how to show hidden files on the desktop
<theadmin> hmw: Uh, sure. Ctrl+H, Ctrl+A, Ctrl+C, change directory, Ctrl+V?
<Guest51746> can some one help me? please i have a texlive error
<Losha> Maletor: I would use dyndns until/unless it's clear you need to run your own. The less you have to maintain, the better. Plus if you run it, you're a single point of failure. Presumably they have redundant servers...
<Jon-> How do I configure Ubuntu to only send volume out of the headphone jack when one is connected? I've poked around in System > Prefs > Sounds but I can't quite find the levels to adjust...
<wilbur2010> or possibly delete hidden file on the desktop
<researcher1> can I try archieve mounter?
<Losha> hmw: check out cp -a (man cp)...
<Maletor> Right, but my computer is a server...
<magedragon25> can someone help...I used brasero to copy a movie....dvd to .iso to double layer dvd....and it came out as a coaster.....
<Guest51746> texlive
<theadmin> Losha: He wantzit in nautilus
<Guest51746> texlive
<Guest51746> texlive
<FloodBot4> Guest51746: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> researcher1: Of course.
<ZykoticK9> Antisoche, ubuntu-bug currently has a bug with Launchpad and isn't working see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/538097
<researcher1> when I try to use an ISO with achieve mounter nothing seems to happen
<hmw> Losha: i read the man page... seemingly overlooked that switch... thanks
<Antisoche> ZykoticK9: how frustrating
<hmw> Losha: i was assuming, cp would copy all files :)
<Guest51746> help
<Guest51746> please
<Maletor> Losha: my computer is a server...
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, see by post to Antisoche
<Losha> magedragon25: brasero has more bugs than an anthill. Try k3b, and burn the dvd slowly....
<magedragon25> thanx
<Jordan_U> researcher1: It should show up in the Places menu.
<Antisoche> There seems to be a lot of work left to get the Lucid install up to snuff...
<oliver3> Guest51746, if you want help you must have a problem. For us to help, we must know your problem.
<ZykoticK9> Antisoche, especially with Lucid Beta coming up in a couple of days!
<Guest51746> i cant install texlive base
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Ah, i see. Actually, uh, CAN i report bugs in someway?
<researcher1> Yes it does
<theadmin> !details | Guest51746
<ubottu> Guest51746: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest51746> one sec
<Losha> Antisoche: karmic was released before it was ready. Why would lucid be any different...
<Jon-> How do I configure Ubuntu to only send volume out of the headphone jack when one is connected? I've poked around in System > Prefs > Sounds but I can't quite find the levels to adjust... (appolgies if previously answered.. plugging in a VGA cable crashed GNOME ;))
<magedragon25> will k3b rip a commercial dvd too?
<Guest51746> im trying to install jokosher
<Guest51746> and various other programs
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, manually add the bug to Launchpad then use apport-collect bug_number < or something similar to that, haven't used it myself
<Guest51746> but alas everytime ...texlive wont install
<oliver3> Who wanted the DVD ripping help? I cleared my screen accidentally.
<Losha> Maletor: I understand, but it's one less thing to install/maintain/support. It's up to you....
<magedragon25> oliver3: me
<Jordan_U> Antisoche: You should really be in #ubuntu+1 for lucid questions, also #grub is a good place to ask since the person who wrote that code is there ( though possably not at the moment ).
<Guest51746> yeah
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Bleh. They have to fix this. Manually adding never has enough info
<oliver3> magedragon25, you could try thoggen. I don't know if k3b is capable of it. Thoggen will work.
<Guest51746> i have work at 9:oo am
<Maletor> I don't care about install/maintain/support - I just want to know if there are going to be major performance differences Losha
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, ya i'd wait on the fix, but that's just me
<Guest51746> can anyone i dentify my issue
<Antisoche> Jordan_U: Good points.  Thanks.  It's 2:15AM though, I will have to continue this tomorrow.
<chai23> oliver3: http://imgur.com/MDnCk everywhere i go i am asked to get or update my flashplugin
<charlestonw> hola todos
<oliver3> magedragon25, I believe it's limited to vorbis/theora files though. Which is a very good format, but not as compatible (will run in almost all free/open source apps though).
<magedragon25> oliver3: can i get that thru synaptic?
<rabbit1> cannot install komodo edit in ubuntu hardy x64 bit, error: install.sh: 48: ./INSTALLDIR/lib/python/bin/python: not found
<Losha> Maletor: I would expect dyndns to work better. They can afford more bandwidth than you, and redundant servers...
<Guest51746> oliver3: can you help me
<oliver3> magedragon25, yes.
<charlestonw> yo soy nuevo en todo esto y la verdad no puedo copiar una carpeta que esta en descargas a la carpeta share
<magedragon25> oliver3:thanx
<charlestonw> como lo hago
<theadmin> !es | charlestonw
<ubottu> charlestonw: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oliver3> Guest51746, what was your problem? If you said before, I cleared my screen by mistake so you'll have to tell me again.
<charlestonw> ok gracias
<oliver3> magedragon25, no problem
<oliver3> chai23, looking now
<Guest51746> i keep getting istallation errors for texlive
<theadmin> Why do spanish people go here more often then, say, russian ones? It seems everybody except them knows where to go for language-specific support :/
<Guest51746> i need to install some production software
<chai23> oliver3: ok
<oliver3> chai23, you have the same version as me. Which website isn't working?
<oliver3> Guest51746, what errors? Can you paste the output of apt-get install texlive-base to pastebin.com please? Thanks.
<chai23> oliver3: lockerz.com
<Losha> theadmin: Dunno. More spanish speakers than russians in the world? No-one expects anyone else to speak Russian...
<oliver3> chai23, does the video on the homepage not work?
<theadmin> Losha: I speak russian here ;) And russia is like, uh, huge
<rabbit1> guys help me out with komodo edit
<Guest51746> http://pastebin.com/rYgqbbB6
<eric> d
<eric> d
<eric> d
<FloodBot4> eric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest51746> i posted it
<Guest78777> hey im getting no sound on internet help
<chai23> oliver3: surprisingly the blog video on the homepage works, however any video under the play tab does not
<oliver3> Guest51746, it helps if you prefix things you say with the nickname of the person who is helping you. That way the line of text is highlighted and it's easier to see.
<rabbit1> cannot install komodo edit in ubuntu hardy x64 bit, error: install.sh: 48: ./INSTALLDIR/lib/python/bin/python: not found
<oliver3> chai23, does youtube/other flash sites work?
<theadmin> Guest51746: Ah, it seems that you have a broken package system. Can you try "sudo apt-get -f install" and see if that fixes it?
<pwnkiller> no sound need help
<pwnkiller> ty
<chai23> oliver3: yes, now youtube works. ill try some others to check
<Guest51746> texlive problems 1
<oliver3> Guest51746, run "apt-get -f install", pastebin the output. Thanks.
<oliver3> chai23, it seems that it's a problem with Lockerz and not flash in that case. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<theadmin> Guest51746: And also, if you pastebin stuff, at least link us to it :/
<Losha> theadmin: Dunno. And seriously off-topic...
<theadmin> Losha: Yeah, well, cutting it out
<oliver3> theadmin, he did, but didn't say anybodies nick. I've asked him to do so in future.
<Guest51746> : Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest51746> me@elijah-laptop:~$ apt-get -f install
<Guest51746> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Guest51746> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Guest51746> me@elijah-laptop:~$
<FloodBot4> Guest51746: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oliver3> Guest51746, sorry, that's "sudo apt-get -f install"
<theadmin> Guest51746: use sudo
<oliver3> Guest51746, anything more than 2 lines should be pasted to a pastebin website. Thanks.
<chai23> oliver3: that kills me. do they have internet explorer for linux? haha
<adired> yup
<Guest51746> 395985/
<adired> using wine
<theadmin> chai23: You can try with WINE but... ahem....
<Guest51746> at ubuntu paste
<pwnkiller> hello
<oliver3> chai23, you can run IE using wine if you really really want to, obviously I wouldn't suggest it. You might want to do a web search for "ies4linux"
<adired> hello
<theadmin> Guest51746: do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Guest51746> oliver can you help?
<pwnkiller> i aint getting sound on internet need help
<chai23> theadmin: i do have wine... sounds like it is an unpopular option, haha wonder why. checking out ies4linux now
<Guest51746> it may be complicated for me
<Jon-> I don't see any setting related to power management for this: I am trying to watch a movie with VLC full screened and every 5 (maybe 10?) minutes the display starts to dim. How do I set it so it never dims?
<theadmin> Guest51746: No, just paste that into the Terminal, enter your password, done
<Jon-> [dims -> totally off not just a little]
<oliver3> Guest51746, yes. But you'll need to help yourself too. You must say my full nickname for it to be highlighted, it's only by chance I saw you then. Also a full link please?
<theadmin> Jon-: Uh, your screensaver, check it, it might be set to "Blank screen"
<Guest51746> oliver3:http://paste.ubuntu.com/395985/
<ZykoticK9> chai23, it appears that lockerz.com is working with my chromium and ubuntu-restricted-extras flash install?  just sayin'
<oliver3> Guest51746, perfect, taking a look now.
<Jon-> theadmin: fml.. thanks
<Guest51746> sankyoo
<Guest51746> thanks.
<coz_> Guest51746,  close synaptic pacakge manager
<oliver3> Guest51746, you need to use sudo, run "sudo apt-get -f install", instead of "apt-get -f install".
<ZykoticK9> chai23, ummm, perhaps not...
<Jon-> theadmin: I figured it was handled through power management like Windows is. I guess it's a bug that VLC causes computer to think it isn't "idle". Thanks
<coz_> Guest51746,  aslo use sudo apt-get install -f
<Jon-> theadmin: Or is idle I suppose* Anyway, thanks
<chai23> ﻿ZykoticK9: i already tried insalling that, doesnt work on 8.04, and 9.10 has boot problems with my pc
<theadmin> Jon-: np
<oliver3> Guest51746, sudo means "superuser do". Because apt makes system-wide changes, you have to run it as a super user, otherwise it will refuse to work.
<ZykoticK9> chai23, doesn't matter - videos aren't playing - rest of the site seem to work fine though...
<theadmin> oliver3: Actually, "Switch User DO", but whatever
<budah> hey guys
<oliver3> theadmin, ah, thanks
<oliver3> :P
<chai23> night everyone. oliver3 and ﻿ZykoticK9 thanks for help
<oliver3> night chai23, anytime :-)
<oliver3> aw
<Guest51746> oliver3 its moving mighty slow
<oliver3> Guest51746, that's okay. Just let me know when it's finished.
<Copperred> Hello all................... is there a way to make all the icons on my desktop (or throughout the computer) the smallest they can be without having to "stretch" each one to its minimum size?
<Guest51746> oliver3 right on
<Guest51746> copperhead it depends
<Copperred> ?
<Guest51746> what is you desktop environment
<theadmin> Copperred: I can only say, dig around in gconf, maybe somewhere in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Copperred> presently gnome basic which came with ubuntu
<Copperred> i am willing to change it ot something
<Copperred> fi u recommend.
<darkk^> What is recommended socks5 server for ubuntu? dante-server seems to fork a process per connection - not the best idea.
<Guest51746> oliver3 i got another error
<rabbit1> ok, now python folder is missing from komodo edit installdir, how do it get that now?
<Copperred> Guest51746 is there a better desktop i could choose from that would allow better management of my desktop?
<winXPuser> Is there a way to customize position of window buttons on Ubuntu?
<Copperred> thanks admin will look.
<ZykoticK9> winXPuser, do you mean the minimize maximize close buttons?
<oliver3> Guest51746, same procedure please. Paste the output to a pastebin site, give me the link. Generally if you get an error that will be my response. :P
<winXPuser> ZykoticK9, yes
<ZykoticK9> winXPuser, yes - do you want them on the left side?
<Guest51746> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395989/ oliver3
<oliver3> winXPuser, if you mean the top corner buttons, then yes. You can do so via a metacity theme, http://www.gnome-look.org might have some resources for you to use, I haven't used that website much though, but it's worth a look.
<Guest51746> kde copperrhead
<theadmin> What's "/usr/bin/env"?
<oliver3> Guest51746, thanks.
<Guest51746> kde copperrrhead
<ka0tic> how do you install the blanked out screen savers in ubuntu?
<winXPuser> ZykoticK9, yes, maybe, or at the bottom, like the handles of my window, is that customizable there?
<Copperred> kde...ok will research thanks
<Guest51746> kde or xcfe
<Guest51746> gnome as well
<Copperred> i just need a tighter desktop
<Guest51746> right click on desktop
<ZykoticK9> winXPuser, don't think there is a way to move them to the bottom i'm affraid - at least not with the default Gnome anyway
<Copperred> im litterally 5 days old on ubuntu/linux
<Guest51746> oh okay
<darkk^> theadmin, tool to show environment or start some code with another environment (man env for details)
<Copperred> heard of kde never head of xcfe
<winXPuser> ZykoticK9, at 10.4 they're at the left, but at 9.10 they're at the right
<winXPuser> ZykoticK9, I want them be at right again, where can I set that?
<Guest51746> system-apperance copperrhead
<theadmin> Copperred: xfce and KDE are definetly worth a try, but KDE eats like a ton of CPU and RAM and XFCE is kinda ugly
<oliver3> Guest51746, run the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure texlive-base", pastebin the output (error or not).
<nagaraja> hai
<Copperred> that suxs admin..i like how ubuntu is so fast....and not eating cpu
<ZykoticK9> winXPuser, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side and you can play around with the settings for left - you might want to add the "menu" back if you wish
<Copperred> what abotu Mac4Lin?  is that a good idea?
<darkk^> theadmin, also, it's common to write "#!/usr/bin/env python" instead of "#!/usr/bin/python" to lookup python in PATH instead of hardcoding the path.
<theadmin> darkk^: Ah so that's how this can be done! Cool
<winXPuser> ZykoticK9, thanks a lot, but do you know the principle of "least surprise"? why the sudden change?
<Guest51746> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395991/
<theadmin> Copperred: Well, XFCE is intended to be minimal just in case. It looks like GNOME but less... beatiful or s,th
<ZykoticK9> winXPuser, no idea!
<Guest51746> oliver3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/395991/
<oliver3> Guest51746, thanks
<Copperred> hmmm
<Copperred> ok will research this all out
<Copperred> thanks guys
<theadmin> winXPuser: :P You will be extremely surprised when you'll see 10.10 "M"
<oliver3> Guest51746, try "sudo apt-get remove --purge texlive-base"
<theadmin> winXPuser: GNOME 3 is confusing i can tell by just looking at gnome-shell.
<Copperred> btw how stable is 10.x? now...should i just upgrade to that now?
<oliver3> Guest51746, if that runs without error, try to then install texlive-base.
<Flannel> Copperred: It's alpha software still.
<oliver3> Copperred, I don't think it's even out of beta. Not 100% though, you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> Copperred, #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion i'm affraid (very frowned upon in this channel)
<theadmin> Copperred: No, don't, wait until the release, it's generally not a good idea to use pre-release stage software
<theadmin> oliver3: It hasn't even entered beta :D
<Copperred> ok
<Copperred> ya im a noob
<ZykoticK9> oliver3, beat1 in 3 days
<Copperred> hehehe
<oliver3> theadmin, xD
<Copperred> ok
<Copperred> bye all see u later!
<oliver3> ZykoticK9, nice
<Copperred> ciao
<FloodBot4> Copperred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oliver3> bye Copperred
<Guest51746> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395993/ oliver3
<oliver3> Guest51746, do NOT say yes to that
<Guest51746> oliver3 what does it look like oliver3
<oliver3> Guest51746, the command is "sudo apt-get remove --purge texlive-base", NOT "sudo apt-get remove --purge texlive base"
<oliver3> Guest51746, the command you executed would remove other programs, that you likely need.
<oliver3> Guest51746, did you remove base-files? (i.e., did you say yes to or finish the command you just pasted the output for?)
<Guest51746> no oliver3
<oliver3> Guest51746, does "aptitude show base-files", say "State: installed"?
<oliver3> Guest51746, just to make sure.
<Guest51746> i put the correct one oliver3..do i press yes
<oliver3> Guest51746, yes
<Kman> Morning everyone. Im in the live cd boot of ubuntu trying to backup my data before i try to fix my broken grub. When i enter sudo fsck /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk in my terminal i get ^The super block could not be read....^
<Kman> Any ideas of what i could do about that?
<oliver3> Kman, what is the output of "file /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk"?
<Kman> Im trying to backup a wubi install btw..
<Kman> oliver3: thanks for your reply. its ^/win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk: ERROR: cannot open `/win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk' (No such file or directory)^
<oliver3> Kman, oh I see. e2fsck might work instead of fsck
<oliver3> ohhh
<sziszi> Kman: the new parteg, gparted etc can't use the ntfs properly(you cant modify it)
<Guest51746> oliver3 this is going to sound silly
<hoonches> i hear there are some compatibility issues with the i7 "turbo boost" and ubuntu. is there any way to fix this without turning turbo boost off?
<oliver3> Kman, you'll probably have to mount the NTFS partition that contains the Ubuntu installation. Figure out where root.disk is from there, then run fsck/e2fsck
<oliver3> Guest51746, no such thing
<sziszi> but it worked perfectly in past
<Guest51746> my hardrive is going..dadada...da.da.dada
<oliver3> Guest51746, is that unusual, or the normal sound it makes when it's doing a lot of work? If it's unusually loud, I strongly recommend you backup your files to an external disk (DVD perhaps).
<oliver3> Guest51746, might be that your hard disk is about to die
<Guest51746> im running karmic on 20 gigs of space...and 256 ram
<oliver3> Guest51746, what's the output of "free -m"?
<Guest51746> oh....Hits still loading
<sziszi> Guest51746: HDD is loud? O-o Back uup! How old is your HDD?
<oliver3> Guest51746, sounds like you've used all your RAM, and are now experiencing swapping hell.
<researcher1> how can I change permission of a ISO file which is mounted using achieve mounter?
<Guest51746> its only 20 gigs
<oliver3> Guest51746, either that or your HDD is about to die.
<Kman> oliver3: how ca i do that from terminal? Im sorry if thats a stupid question..
<oliver3> Kman, do what sorry? Mount an NTFS partition?
<Guest51746> hahaha oliver3 is a comedian too
<Kman> oliver3: yes, mount the NTFS that contains my wubi install and find root.disk
<oliver3> Guest51746, sorry?
<Guest51746> i have 2 gis on usb for swap
<oliver3> Kman, okay, first you need to find out which disk it is. Then when you know run the command: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g <device> <mountpoint>
<sziszi> Guest51746: dont use pendrive for swap! it will kill your pen
<oliver3> Guest51746, so you're using no swap on your HDD at all?
<knoppies> Guest51746, sziszi not to mention its slower than your HDD.
<Guest51746> 2 gigs on a cruzer for my additionall swap space
<oliver3> Guest51746, what's the output of the command "free -m"?
<snxs> ok can anyone help me set up my nvidia drivers correctly? ive tried a lot of options found on the net and can't get it working.. in fact my res at 640x480.. when it shuld be 1280x1024
<Kman> oliver3: Ok. device as in spax and mountpoint as in??
<sziszi> knoppies: but not all ;) I saw once 480MB/s pendrive :D
<researcher1> once an ISO file is mounted is it possible to change the file permission?
<knoppies> sziszi, brand/make and model, I want one of those.
<oliver3> Kman, device as in the device file that represents your Windows partition. It's usually something like /dev/sda1
<knoppies> snxs, have you tried dpkg (or whatever it is) reconfigure?
<oliver3> Kman, mount point as in the directory where you will read/write files from.
<Guest51746> its still loading oliver 3
<snxs> yea thats what got my screen 640x480
<oliver3> Guest51746, the "free", command is still loading?
<sziszi> knoppies: the problem is in the limit of the ReadWrite operations
<snxs> and on the nvidia x server i cant find my resolution option
<knoppies> snxs, thats what fixed mine from 640*480 to something more decent.
<Kman> oliver3: That would be my sda1 partition then. But isnt that the device?
<Guest51746> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395999/ oliver3
<`blackmk4|mac> is it possible to jump start a windows install from being inside windows 98
<`blackmk4|mac> the computer i am dealing with has no usb ports or free ide spots
<oliver3> Kman, yes that's the device
<`blackmk4|mac> and no cd drive or floppy
<oliver3> Guest51746, can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"? It looks like your HDD is about to die. If you have any valuable data back it up NOW.
<knoppies> `blackmk4|mac, the only thing I can think of is a network boot (assuming its got a PXE rom or whatever they called)
<`blackmk4|mac> hm
<`blackmk4|mac> i can't do anything from inside windows?
<Guest51746> i dont have any...i guesse now i die...should i format oliver3
<knoppies> `blackmk4|mac, could you not remove an extra HDD or something.
<`blackmk4|mac> there is no extra hdd
<knoppies> `blackmk4|mac, you might be able to, but nothing that I know about.
<`blackmk4|mac> it's an old POS system left over from work
<oliver3> Guest51746, if your HDD dies you'll need to send your computer in to be repaired. It's a hardware problem, not a software one.
<knoppies> `blackmk4|mac, I like what youve done by using ` as the first character of your name, it makes it easy to tab.
<Guest51746> 20 gigs aint worht it oliver3
<Kman> oliver3: How do i pick mountpoint then? And go from there to find the root.disk?
<`blackmk4|mac> is that sarcasm, or...? ;)
<oliver3> Guest51746, your HDD is making loud noises, your root FS is suddenly read-only, and you're having unusual problems with package management.
<Guest51746> oliver3: yeah
<Guest51746> its bad
<knoppies> `blackmk4|mac, Im serious, I genuinely like the ingenuity
<oliver3> Kman, the mountpoint is any /empty/ directory. Just pick one. After the command is mounted, your C:\ drive will be accessible under the mount point provided.
<ryanprior> Hey there, all. I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and it looks great, except all the text characters are replaced with boxes. Text looks fine on the LiveCD, but it's bad on the installed system. I tried reinstalling and it didn't help -- what can I do?
<Guest51746> my processor is on frits
<MobiusJedi> dear linux: how do i fix broken packages from the terminal?
<oliver3> MobiusJedi, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<knoppies> Kman, oliver3 generally I create a new directory under /mnt/ and mount something to that (assuming I plan on mounting it again in the future)
<MobiusJedi> thanks!
<Kman> knoppies: thats what i did.
<Guest51746> how do you merge partitions
<knoppies> Kman, sweet. Great minds think alike.
<ranjan> Hai anybody who can Help with setting up asterisk PBX
<Kman> knoppies: Thanks anyway ^^
<theadmin> Oh, about /mnt... What on earth is it for? I mean, we DO have /media, don't we?
<Guest51746> oliver3 how do you merge partions
<knoppies> Kman, no problem, anytime.
<theadmin> Guest51746: You'll have to boot from a CD with GParted and use that
<ranjan> theadmin, /mnt is used to mount remote filesystems like nfs etc
<Guest51746> no cd drive
<knoppies> theadmin, Its probably a deprecated thing or something, not to mention its nice to have different places to put things.
<oliver3> Guest51746, I don't know anything about merging partitions. I usually just make new ones, sorry.
<ranjan> theadmin, and /media for removable media connected to machine
<knoppies> Guest51746, cant you use a bootbale flash drive?
<theadmin> knoppies: I can create a random folder and mount there :/
<knoppies> theadmin, so could I, but that wasnt the point.
<Guest51746> cant flasf my rom to update
<sziszi> Guest51746: parted or gparted... but id you'd like to modify an ntfs patition you wont be able to do it
<ranjan> theadmin, whats ur problem?
<theadmin> ranjan: Meh. Nothing, just wondering whether it's safe to remove it
<ranjan> theadmin, why are you removing /mnt
<Guest51746> im done...irack here i come
<theadmin> ranjan: What's the point of having an empty folder lol
<MobiusJedi> speaking of /mnt. . . my internal ide drives don't mount, and can't be found under places
<ranjan> theadmin, its a default thing in the linux filesystem hierarchy
<theadmin> ranjan: Oh, omg, then i'd better keep it
<ranjan> theadmin, it wont harm you man. :)
<`blackmk4|mac> MobiusJedi: what FS are they
<`blackmk4|mac> filesystem, sorry
<MobiusJedi> ntfs
<ranjan> theadmin, it will be useful while working on LAN :)
<MobiusJedi> oh. . . that might be part of the problem
<`blackmk4|mac> ;)
<theadmin> ranjan: Have no lan...
<theadmin> ranjan: But i see that it is of some use, so keeping for now
<alex1> hello all
<sziszi> hi
<researcher1> can we change permission of an ISO  file mounted using achieve mounter  ?
<hoonches> !hardy
<ranjan> theadmin, yea..thats better :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<sinistrad> theadmin, You should leave /mnt there for backwards compatibility in case something goes looking for it
<hoonches> is hardy still supported?
<Kman> oliver3: Ok.. So whats the directory of my mount point? Is it just /mnt ? Which makes my root /mnt/disks/root.disk ??
<`blackmk4|mac> MobiusJedi: you can mount them anyway
<alex1> i just released a prgram for ubuntu that helps one to manage bash aliases and functions; heres the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~a1g/+archive/courtesyflush
<ranjan> researcher1, just mount it using the mount command
<theadmin> hoonches: Yes, until Lucid will be released
<Karhu> hi everyone i have a quick question...is it possible to install ubuntu/kubuntu onto an NTFS formatted HDD ?
<alex1> its my first quickly public project
<wazzaaaaa> right im looking for a stable chat client to video chat over all protocols
<sinistrad> Karhu, check on the wubi install
<hoonches> does anyone know about the i3 i5 i7 series of processors, turboboost and ubuntu compatibility?
<theadmin> Karhu: You can use WUBI but i wouldn't recommend
<wazzaaaaa> tried pidgin and empathy
<ranjan> Karhu, you can but you should have a separate partition with either ext2,ext3 or ext4 filesystem
<Beaver> www.search2.net a new search engine
<wazzaaaaa> dosent work very well , any help?
<oliver3> Kman, no. Say you have drive C: in Windows, and under Linux that's represented by device /dev/sda1. In Windows, you will have C:\Windows, C:\Program Files, etc. If you mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/something, you will then have /mnt/something/Windows, /mnt/something/Program Files, understand?
<sziszi> wazzaaaaa: emesene?
<sziszi> wazzaaaaa: or skype?
<ranjan> wazzaaaaa, empathy will work weel.
<theadmin> Karhu: Hint, resize your NTFS with GParted and format it to ext4
<ranjan> wazzaaaaa, the problem will be with the drivers installed
<theadmin> Karhu: Err, it = the unallocated space after resizing
<wazzaaaaa> ranjan my webcam works
<Karhu> wubi? ok i'll check...its just that i have 1 80Gig drive (my current OS drive) and a 200Gig drive that is already NTFS formatted and contains around 110Gig of stuff i dont want to lose but a good friend really needs a HDD so i would like to be able to give them the 80Gig
<ranjan> wazzaaaaa, then whats the problem??
<wazzaaaaa> sziszi , something like pidgin with multi protocol..
<markw> trying to connect to my new crackberry 8530 with 9.04  my 8330 crackberry worked without issues, this one "cancels" the connection attempt when I try to pair it.  All the googling brings up 2 year old bluetooth info.
<theadmin> wazzaaaaa: Hm... Kopete?
<wazzaaaaa> ranjan , it says unsuppoeted chat some thing..
<sziszi> wazzaaaaa: sry
<researcher1> ranjan: I have mounted the ISO but is which is  an .exe which i want to open using wine. This requires the permission of .exe to be changed.
<sziszi> theadmin: +1
<sinistrad> wazzaaaaa, ranjan, I removed empathy because it provided no way to block ICQ spam. Not everyone will have this problem however. So it might be a good solution.
<ranjan> try to mount the iso with $mount and use -o to supply the option
<ranjan> researcher1, try to mount the iso with $mount and use -o to supply the option
<theadmin> sinistrad: ICQ... :/ Hate those spammers there
<researcher1> can u please provide complete command
<researcher1> should it be in command terminal?
<wazzaaaaa> sinistrad , yes im on pidgin , but the cam thing dosent work very well
<theadmin> researcher1: You don't need the exe's to be executable, they are WINE "documents", something like text files for WINE
<Karhu> how likely is it that i will lose data if i resize the NTFS partition ?
<theadmin> Karhu: Most unlikely.
<researcher1> but wine prevent installation from that ISO
<Kman> oliver3: I think so yeah.
<theadmin> Karhu: If you use GParted, that is, cause some other solutions format for doing so
<researcher1> unless permission is changed
<sziszi> Karhu: defrag your part. and then resize
<Karhu> ok i would be using GParted its my fav pat tool neways lol does kubuntu come with a defrag tool ?
<sinistrad> theadmin, Yes, icq spam was getting annoying and I couldn't block with empathy. I went back to pidgin until they get it sorted out.
<JoshuaL> hello, i bought a new laptop and when i plug in my external speakers the sound wont play from those speakers but from my laptop
<sziszi> Karhu: in the windows?
<ryanprior> I just put Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and it looks great, except all the text characters are replaced with boxes. Text looks fine on the LiveCD, but it's bad on the installed system. I tried reinstalling and it didn't help -- what can I do?
<Karhu> im using kubuntu atm on the 80Gig drive
<ranjan> researcher1, better mount it as readonly and copy the contents to another directory
<researcher1> ranjan: Let me try n report success 2 u soon
<theadmin> Karhu: Unfortunately, you can only defrag via Windows so far
<ranjan> researcher1, ok great
<sziszi> Karhu: to defrag your ntfs part. you'll need some Hiren's Boot CD or smtg to defrag
<Karhu> theadmin: there are no defrag tools for linux?
<researcher1> Ranjan tahnsk. It worked that way
<sziszi> Karhu: true
<theadmin> Karhu: Linux filesystems don't fragment so usually it's pointless.
<ranjan> ryanprior, in which language did u install
<researcher1> Ranjan.Thanks
<ryanprior> ranjan: US English.
<Karhu> ok so im sorta stuck then lol cause the data on the NTFS drive was put on there and used when i was running windows although its never been used as a running drive its just files i keep there for backup...would it need to be defraged?
<snxs> can someone help me, i installed the latest nvidia drivers but on the nvidia x server my resolution option is not found., now following some steps to "fix" this i used sudo nvidia-xconfig and now my resolution is worse, 640x480, can someone help fixing this ?
<sziszi> snxs: modify your xorg, write the usable resolutions to it.
<Kman> oliver3: So it will be /mnt/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<Kman> ??
<snxs> since in my xorg file theres no modes option i add modes and my resolution and doesn't work
<sziszi> snxs: do you restarted the xorg server?
<oliver3> Kman, depends. Did you mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/ubuntu? Is the file named C:\disks\root.disk in Windows? If the answer is yes to both of those questions then most likely yes.
<snxs> init.d/gdm stop and start
<oliver3> Kman, I'll return to help you. But I'm a bit sleep deprived atm, so I'm going to make a coffee and some breakfast. I'll be back in around 15-20 minutes. Sorry if I've seemed a little grouchy. :)
<hoonches> !i7
<hoonches> does anyone here know about i7 compatibility with ubuntu?
<hoonches> i've googled this and it seems there are endless problems
<Kman> oliver3: Grouchy? Your helping plenty! Im really just greatful to get help at all man.
<JEEBsv> hoonches: "i7 incompatibility"? I've seen multiple machines with linux and i7?
<hoonches> JEEBsv: im talking about i7 and ubuntu specifically
<JEEBsv> Well... What kind of "incompatibilities" are there? o_O
<sziszi> hoonches: why do you need i7? the 3,2 Ghz X4 Phenom is almost the same
<JEEBsv> I think Ubuntu is using just somewhat patched debian packages
<JEEBsv> so if ubuntu has problems, debian should too
<sziszi> JEEBsv: as other linuxes
<hoonches> JEEBsv: well, for one thing, turbo boost doesnt work
<hoonches> sziszi: what are some comparible processors to the i7 that will work with ubuntu?
<JEEBsv> sziszi: if I had the money, I'd get the i7 -- x264 f.ex. has much more optimizations than for anything from AMD atm :3
<JEEBsv> hoonches: wait... wasn't the "turbo boost" a bios feature?
<hoonches> yes
<JEEBsv> I mean a low-level feature that didn't need anything from the OS's side o_O
<JEEBsv> Since it just changed clocks etc.
<dibs> http://pastie.org/871623  How can I get my packages installing without this error?
<hoonches> JEEBsv: google "i7 ubuntu compatible"
<Zenker> is Edubuntu included with the Ubuntu 9.10 iso?
<Flannel> Zenker: You can install the Edubuntu stuff after you install 'regular' 9.10, or you can download the separate DVD
<`blackmk4|mac> is it possible to put a target linux harddrive in another computer
<ryanprior> I may have made some headway with my text problem. There is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf on my laptop -- could that cause the graphics driver to be displaying text wrong?
<`blackmk4|mac> and mae that harddrive into a bootable installer
<ryanprior> How do I switch my laptop to VESA mode?
<`blackmk4|mac> and install onto the same hdd
<theadmin_away> I'm back everyone
<magicjoe> ok, just got xchat working. not familiar with irc at all. can someone tell me how to change channels?
<hoonches> does anyone here know about i7 compatibility with ubuntu?
<dibs> anyone else had firefox package issues when using synaptic?
<hoonches> i've googled this and it seems there are endless problems
<Zenker> Flannel is it on the ubuntu cd iso i burned or the repo or is it only a seperat downloadable iso?
<ranjan> magicjoe, go to server menu and join channels
<magicjoe> where is the server menu?
<theadmin> magicjoe: /join #channelname
<magicjoe> oh i am using gnome Xchat
<Flannel> Zenker: It's not on the Ubuntu CD, no.  It's a separate DVD (not a CD) that you download.  *or* you can install Ubuntu and then turn it into Edubuntu, which might be easier, depending on your situation.
<ranjan> magicjoe, i hope u are using xchat
<JEEBsv> hoonches: looking at it, I don't really see anything else than some reports that certain motherboards don't work well with kernels older than 2.6.27 or so...
<dibs> totally reckon he might be using xchat
<Zenker> flannel i see, i just found it in the repo's its for my home desktop, so i guess the one in there will do
<ryanprior> Why is all my text showing up as boxes? How could that possibly happen? Could it be graphics-related? How do I find more information?
<oliver3> Kman, are you still here?
<Kman> oliver3: ill be here until i can backup my files. My life is on the line here ^^
<PapaSmurf> hi
<ryanprior> I tried logging as failsafe GNOME -- still boxes for text. How can I try using VESA?
<oliver3> Kman, alright, wanna PM? It'll probably be easier, I can see me asking a lot of questions to work out exactly what's going on. :P
<ryanprior> Does anyone know how to do a hardcore failsafe graphics mode? I want to rule out xorg problems.
<PapaSmurf> does any one know an app to retrieve passwords?
<Kman> oliver3: Sounds great.
<Flannel> PapaSmurf: What sort of passwords?
<PapaSmurf> login
<theadmin> PapaSmurf: might be in the keyring, i dunno, launch seahorse
<PapaSmurf> will check it out ty
<Flannel> PapaSmurf: You can't really retrieve them.  You can, however, just set them to something new: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<JEEBsv> hoonches: phoronix has had i7 benchmarks for quite a while, and there's RAID compatibility -- which is something completely different from the actual CPU... I can't really see anything problematic from the google searches :3
<PapaSmurf> that will work
<theadmin> Flannel: What's with the "passwd"? I thought it's all done via usermod in some way :/
<ryanprior> Darnit, I enabled Vesa mode and the text is still all boxes. Nobody here has a clue what it could be, or has ever seen something like this, or has any better Google queries for me to try, or anything? >.>
<Flannel> theadmin: No, usermod won't really do that.
<ryanprior> The text is fine when I'm logging in, it has my username and everything, but when I go to my desktop it's all broken!
<Flannel> theadmin: "passwd" is the normal way for a user to change their password
<theadmin> Flannel: Hm. I see... I even installed crypt, dammit, just because usermod needs the already encrypted password :/
<jacksnively> how do i fix my display in ubuntu netbook it wont go to 1024 resolution
<sziszi> jacksnively: modify xorg.conf
<jacksnively> sziszi im nubile to this
<jacksnively> i just typed what you put in the terminal
<theadmin> Anyway, anyone noticing that kernel updates HORRIBLY slow the system down?
<zaratustra1> When looking for recent releases of ubuntu, is it true that ubuntu server is 64 bit and ubuntu desktop is 32 bit?
<JEEBsv> zaratustra1: you can get a 32bit image of the server if you absolutely need it
<JEEBsv> the default is 64bit
<JEEBsv> and you can get a 64bit image for the normal one
<xiong> I did a clean OS install and restored my home folder from backup. Now I find that permissions have changed; executable files are no longer. What did I do wrong?
<theadmin> zaratustra1: Just look at releases.ubuntu.com for all images
<jacksnively> i just want my resolution changed in netbook this sucks i'm going back to stupid windows
<zaratustra1> JEEBsv, you mean there is 64 bit for ubutu desktop ? I did not saw it
<theadmin> xiong: chmod +x them back, but that's weird.
<Zenker> zaratustral the 64 bit is sweet too, click on the other types of dl's link
<xiong> jacksnively, There is an investment required. I promise you that there's a big payoff, too.
<ryanprior> jacksnively: good luck, try it again in a few years. :-)
<JEEBsv> zaratustra1: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download > Alternative download options
<JEEBsv> You can select which version you'll get there.
<jacksnively> its that hard to do?
<jacksnively> you would think it would be easy
<JEEBsv> jacksnively: my netbook got the right resolution by default o_O
<jacksnively> to get this program to recognize my monitor
<theadmin> zaratustra1: 32-bit Desktop: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ; 64-bit Desktop: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso ; 32-bit server: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso ; 64-bit server: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso
<xiong> theadmin, Of course I can change permissions one at a time. And I suppose it's too late to do it right, now. Was it stupid to do a straight backup? Should I have tarred up my projects first, then untarred them?
<jacksnively> EYEYEYE
<theadmin> xiong: Well, i'm not much into doing backups the console way
<theadmin> xiong: I usually just cp everything to my external hard drive %)
<ryanprior> jacksnively: typically, either stuff just works, or you have a lot of digging to do before you figure out what's going on, and that's if you're a patient and computer-savvy person in the first place. If you're not, then you have no chance.
<jacksnively> i don't freaking know linux
<xiong> theadmin, I used a backup utility. I guess it was the wrong one. :(
<jacksnively> i know my head from a hole in the ground and that it can't be that hard to get high resolution graphics
<Zenker> holy cow, thats a good subject for me, if i was to save a file in blender, will i be able 2 open it on someone elses system?
<jacksnively> there are posts that sabotage your computer when you try them
<hanyang> 41
<xiong> jacksnively, I understand your frustration. My first two months with Ubuntu was very tough. Stay cool!
<jacksnively> there's no overseer
<jacksnively> to call
<Zenker> xiong is right, just keep with it, ull get along
<xiong> jacksnively, This is still a computer. No matter how hard you smack it on the side, it doesn't feel your pain. Stone cold logic is the only approach promising success.
<jacksnively> well then any good chat channels for fun
<hanyang> 我怎么用中文说啊
<jacksnively> i haven't been able to chat for so long its unbearable any recomendations i like pulp science and mountain dew
<xiong> jacksnively, After a month, I was ready to burn my laptop. After two, I was willing to admit, with much grudging, that Ubuntu wasn't too bad. After three, I was doing stuff I'd never been able to do before. Now, I can't imagine how I got along without it.
<hanyang> 我英语不行
<Zenker> if i was to make something in blender, and take it to a diff computer wit ubuntu will the other sys have full read/write permissions?
<hanyang> 谁用中文阿
<skino> Im having an issue with my SYstem.... I Just formatted my system so i have nothing but Ubuntu on it... instead of DUal booting like i used to... i have 2 750GB HDD's and one of them at the moment i have to Mount the driver every time i want to use it.... how can i cut this out so its just in the "computer" section as a normal drive
<faerun> hello
<xiong> jacksnively, It's important to realize that Linux in general is about half completely different from either Windows or Mac OS.
<xiong> skino, I will bet you have not supplied a mount point for the second drive.
<ryanprior> jacksnively: you are absolutely right that getting your correct screen solution should be 0-steps simple, though. If it's not working, it's a problem on our end 100%.
<xiong> It isn't mounting because it doesn't know where to mount.
<jacksnively> its a dell
<jacksnively> anyways
<xiong> Well, that was a wasted answer. Oh well.
<faerun> I have a question about how to config my gnome panel...
<xiong> faerun, Hit us with it all at once. We can take it.
<jacksnively> thanks for trying
<faerun> thx xiong
<faerun> ok I try...
<Zenker> hanyang 尝试谷歌翻译
<faerun> I installed my ubuntu on saturday i try to customize it so that it fit
<faerun> now I'm missing some funktions
<faerun> How can I re-add this funktions
<fuzzybunny> what functions are you missing?
<faerun> speakers
<faerun> some apps showing status there (like skype etcpp)
<Zenker> 如果我有机会在搅拌器文件，想是否可以到另一台计算机将我完全的读/写上其他计算机的权限？
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, what are you doing?  hanyang left
<fuzzybunny> hmmm i am not sure about that one
<Zenker> that was this uestion
<Zenker> f i was to make a file in blender and wanted to take it to another computer would i have full read/write permissions on the other computer?
<bronto2> Zenker, yes
<Zenker> rofl, pheeew, i was worried for a min tyank you
<sziszi> a fasznak kell neked kínaiul írnod...
<bronto2> Zenker, for example if i make a file on my ubuntu box and then drag it via ftp to my osx desktop, its forgoten all about ubuntu...., if thats your question? ;)
<stormEagle> hi
<stormEagle> is anybody here use back track 4 ?
<MobiusJedi> Update Manager error: Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first.
<MobiusJedi> used sudo apt-get install -f, but error persists
<ZykoticK9> !hu > sziszi
<ubottu> sziszi, please see my private message
<an0nym0us> hey
<Zenker> bronto2 not quite, i use my desktop which has the same ubuntu on it for rendering when it will take a long time
<Zenker> but i can always use windows :)
<bronto2> Zenker, you would run blender on windows? thats a sin
<sziszi> ZykoticK9: I know but i don't need help i just was an answer for on of Zenker komments
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, if you open up synaptic package manager and go into Custom Filters > Broken are the packages that are causing problems listed in there?
<sziszi> stormEagle: need help?
<ZykoticK9> sziszi, ok, just just trying to help - i obviously don't understand Hungarian, was only trying to be helpful
<Zenker> bronto2 tsk, yah  i know but gots ta do what i gots ta do ya know
<bronto2> Zenker, sure, i was kidding...
<pths> can anyone tell me how the --install-recommends work? I see an apt-get got some suggested packages I would like to install as well, but no matter where in the command line I put --install-recommends it wont pull them
<MobiusJedi> fuzzybunny: negative
<xiong> faerun, To add anything to a GNOME panel, right-click on the panel approximately where you want the new thing to go; choose 'Add to panel'.
<sziszi> ZykoticK9: i wonder you can recognise :) you are talented :)
<faerun> xiong: this i tried but I cant find the progs I miss or the service
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, what was the last thing you did on the machine or tried to install?
<silv3r_m00n> when I open a ftp from dolphin , it seems to make some anonymous attempts inspite of password being saved in kwallet ......how to configure it such that it always uses the stored username and password
<Zenker> bronto2 its ok, i knew that :) besides guess what os i learned blender on rofl
<faerun> xiong: maybe I can reset my customize and go back to the installed standard?
<ZykoticK9> sziszi, actually right clicking on your nic showed you where in Hungary.  I actually couldn't recognize the language, so I wanted to know where you where from.
<fuzzybunny> Zenker, do you have any samples of stuff you have made with it online
<bronto2> Zenker, no idea, but respect to anyone who actually learned blender, i'am still with lightwave3d ...
<xiong> faerun, What *exactly* are you missing?
<Zenker> fuzzbunny not at the moment
<sziszi> ZykoticK9: oh :) never thought that :D
<fuzzybunny> I am too unfocused to learn anything really well ;)
<fuzzybunny> I always switch to other stuff
<Zenker> bronto2 well, i dont think anybody knows all of blender, im still intermediate myself
<ZykoticK9> pths, actually recommends is NOT the same as suggests, you might want to try --install-suggests instead
<MobiusJedi> fuzzybunny: at the moment, the last thing i installed was a fresh xubuntu 9.10, and some multimedia packages
<bronto2> Zenker, that goes for almost any 3d app, ok maybe there is someone who knows everything about 'google sketchup' ;)
<Zenker> bronto2 i know everything usefull about bryce3d :)
<xiong> Please, faerun, don't ask in /query window. Not only is it considered impolite in general on IRC; but others miss the benefit of our convo. Okay?
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, so when you are doing an update or installing other packages if you click on the little arrow or whatever to show the terminal view what package is it trying to install?
<faerun> ok sorry
<pths> ZykoticK9, funny that that command is not mentioned in apt-get man
<faerun> I miss some standard things like audio control panel
<ZykoticK9> pths, i've actually never seen it either, but i knew recommends didn't install suggested packages - checked google and found it
<faerun> and some status reports of running apps
<ZykoticK9> pths, did you try it?  did it work?
<MobiusJedi> fuzzybunny: update manager is trying to install 186 packages
<MobiusJedi> i don't see this terminal view arrow/button
<pths> ZykoticK9, nope, tried both --install- suggests and suggested, but unknown option
<xiong> faerun, Not sure what you mean by 'audio control panel'. All I have is a volume control; that's part of 'Notification Area', I think.
<ZykoticK9> pths, oh, i'll keep looking then
<faerun> xiong: yeah thats it
<xiong> faerun, So, add that where you want it.
<ZykoticK9> pths, try --with-suggests
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, hmmm I had problems with broken packages and things previously and for me it turned out that I had some 3rd party software sources that were trying to install conflicting packages and it created like this endless loop of system updates and it when one would install its update the other one would remove it
<xiong> faerun, Notification Area has a lot of useful stuff in it; they're not really related, though.
<akshay> gfdgfggdfg
<akshay> sdfgdg
<akshay> helllllo
<akshay> askfndsf
<akshay> sdfsmdklfsd
<FloodBot4> akshay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akshay> sdfnsdklsd
<ZykoticK9> pths, that might only by an aptitude switch and not apt-get BTW
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, you might want to run the update and watch in the terminal view which is the last package the update gets to
<Zenker> yes we see you akshay rofl
<akshay> floodbot
<pths> ZykoticK9, thanks for your tips, I'll check it out
<ZykoticK9> pths, let me know
<akshay> ?????????????
<MobiusJedi> fuzzybunny: how do i do that?
<akshay> wdhaad
<akshay> ]asknas
<faerun> xiong: did U know where I can modify this panel?
<akshay> panel
<akshay> ??????????????????
<akshay> aksas
<FloodBot4> akshay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoonches> what are the disadvantages of using hardy?
<theadmin> hoonches: It's not the latest, some software is unavailable for it therefore.
<xiong> faerun, It's completely up to you. Right-click on any panel, anywhere that there's space free.
<Zenker> fuzzybunny see my pm
<faerun> ok i thought theres a script I must modify
<theadmin> GNOME 3 will have no panels, sigh, all those nice applets will be gone... :/
<theadmin> Sorry
<MobiusJedi> fuzzybunny: when i click 'install updates', the error window is the first to come up
<faerun> thx a lot xiong
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, what about if you look in the log file viewer in the dpkg.log is there any information on what package is causing the problem in there?
<theadmin> Say, any idea when the VPN plugins (in what release, that is) will all be included by default?
<g3rc> hello how to login postfixadmin
<zj> 好阿
<zj> 有中国 人 没
<theadmin> !cn | zj
<ubottu> zj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MobiusJedi> fuzzybunny: i like this plan, but i have no idea how to do it/where to find the log
<pths> ZykoticK9, found http://linux.togaware.com/survivor/Wajig_Overview.html havent tried it yet, but seems like nice utility
<d0c5i5> anyone know how to get multiple gpus running under ubuntu (64-bit)... i have 4 ati cards, and it is only recognizing one
<whit2spring> hi guys
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, go to the system menu -> Log File Viewer
<zj> hi
<MobiusJedi> oh hey, how novel
<d0c5i5> also, while trying to fix it, i did something that is making the window manager run really slow, like when dragging windows
<wgrant> theadmin: PPTP should be included in Lucid beta 1.
<wgrant> theadmin: There has been work in the past day or two to finish its inclusion by default.
<theadmin> wgrant: Yay, cool, i mean, i always need it to connect, VPN is so common with ISPs in here
<wgrant> theadmin: That's why it's being moved onto the CD.
<MobiusJedi> uh-oh, xubuntu doesn't seem to have a log viewer in its menu
<mikaelhm> Hi, get the following error when i try to start Kile kile: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, what about running gnome-system-log
<theadmin> MobiusJedi: Yeah, it's a gnome tool
<fuzzybunny> you prob dont have that tho if you are running xubuntu
<theadmin> MobiusJedi: Just poke around in /var/log
<MobiusJedi> i'm on a fresh xub install, package manager won't let me install gnome at this juncture, so i'll try poking around
<fuzzybunny> you might just have to look at cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<fuzzybunny> MobiusJedi, the logs should be in /var/log
<theadmin> fuzzybunny: Woah there, you don't use cat with such huge files
<fuzzybunny> less ;)
<Aciid> !readyboost | aciid
<MobiusJedi> lol, oh cmon, it's only 246 pages!
<mikaelhm> Does anyone know how to get rid of this error, when i start kile: http://pastebin.com/si6hdPEa
<rabbit1> small help, i have managed to set resolution to  1280x1024 in ubuntu hardy, AMD 64 nvidia in the xorg.conf file. kindly let me know how to further increase the resolution, for any problem how to restore the previous settings?
<theadmin> rabbit1: Hm. I can't get resolution even up to that much, coz i have a laptop... lucky you
<rabbit1> theadmin: which laptop? y not?
<theadmin> rabbit1: Asus A6Rp, i can only get it up to 1280x800
<rabbit1> theadmin: sad :( upgrade it
<theadmin> rabbit1: Upgrade where? I'm on Karmic already.
<rabbit1> theadmin: get the latest hardware and wait until april end u get lucid, ur all problem will be solved
<ZykoticK9> Aciid, <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readyboost
<theadmin> rabbit1: Ah, hardware
<theadmin> rabbit1: Better to buy a new one altogether lolz this stuff is quite old
<rabbit1> theadmin: that's what i meant, whole thing is hardware for me,
<rabbit1> arnold left the room
<MobiusJedi> rofl
<MobiusJedi> he got to the chopper
<rabbit1> saving the boy ? :)
<mlkovacs> Its not a tumour
<charles_> Anyone there?
<jae> Yes
<jae> :D
<charles_> I'm new to Linux and Unbuntu. It's easy to install on my PC, but miserable to install VMWare app in Unbuntu
<jae> Where does Ubuntu's "Network Proxy Preferences" store its data?  Or... how do I edit this from the command line (or via cfengine)?
<theadmin> charles_: Uh. 1) It's not "Unbuntu", it's Ubuntu. 2) You can use VirtualBox instead of VMware
<charles_> For starters, how do I "change directory" in terminal window?
<theadmin> charles_: cd newdirectory
<wgrant> jae: It stores it in gconf.
<Ten-Eight> type cd at the prompt followed by the director you wish to go to.
<Ten-Eight> sorry admin ;)
<wgrant> jae: system/network, in particular.
<charles_> Virtual box? Hadn't heard of that one. Similar to VMWare? I'm already familiar with using VMware, though not installing it on host op sys.
<jae> wgrant: I was afraid of that being the answer :P
<sje46> how do I get /var/www to show up when I type in my external IP and not just http://127.0.0.1/ ?
<wgrant> charles_: Similar, except free and much easier to install on Ubuntu.
<nibbler> sje46: check the /etc/apache2 somewhere in there default-sites and which IP the apache binds to
<theadmin> sje46: Check httpd.conf, the "Listen" parameter
<theadmin> sje46: or apache2.conf if you're using Ubuntu version
<charles_> Does Virtual Box allow me to install a couple virtual Ubuntus and each version of Windows?
<wgrant> theadmin: It has been in ports.conf for a very long time now.
<wgrant> charles_: Yes.
<theadmin> charles_: Yeah
<charles_> Though must note that the VMWare I'm accustomed to using is also free.
<theadmin> wgrant: Dunno. I'm more familiar with from-source Apache.
<wgrant> theadmin: Why?
<charles_> I've never used the commerical version of VMware. Only the free version.
<ZykoticK9> charles_, if you need USB support in your VMs then you need to install VBox from Oracle, if you don't need USB you can install the OSE version in Ubuntu's repo
<theadmin> wgrant: Well, that's where i started
<sje46> NameVirtualHost *:80Listen 80
<sje46> that what I'm looking for?
<sje46> @ the admin
<theadmin> sje46: I have a feeling wgrant knows better then me
<wgrant> sje46: Yes, but that's fine. You're behind a router of some kind that is doing NAT?
<sje46> wgrant, not sure what NAT is
<wgrant> sje46: Are you behind a home router?
<sje46> wgrant, yes
<theadmin> charles_: VMware is a pain to use on many Linux systems... Virtualbox is free and Open-Source (partially) and sooo simple. Just a few clicks and you're done!
<wgrant> sje46: You'll need to check your router's manual for instructions on how to forward port 80 from the Internet to your computer.
<wgrant> sje46: Also keep in mind that some Internet service providers block port 80 to stop you from doing that.
<sje46> wgrant, this is going to sound dumb...but if port 80 is for http, if it's blocked, how can I go on the web?
<rabbit1> guys, how to check wht resolutions my nvidia support?
<theadmin> wgrant: Like mine did, had to request them to stop it and pay a bit more...
<sje46> or is it that they can't go on my web?
<wgrant> sje46: They block it incoming, not outgoing.
<sje46> on my content*
<theadmin> sje46: 80 for incoming might be blocked, for outgoing it's always open
<wgrant> So you can connect out to others, but others can't connect in to you.
<itheos> what is "default keyring" on my karmic?
<ddrj> sup guys
<charles_> To change directory in terminal window, I type CD "Newdirectory" you say. I believe you, but that's what I think I did. Just like in DOS, right?
<ddrj> how do you uninstall a program in bash? apt-get uninstall ?
<wgrant> charles_: 'cd' is lowercase.
<wgrant> ddrj: apt-get remove somepackage
<sziszi> ddrj: apt-get remove
<brontosaurusrex> sje46, if you are setting up a web server, you may choose another port, but i suggest you figure out how to patch port 80 to your machine rather
<ddrj> ahh ok perfect thanks
<itheos> what is "default keyring" on my karmic?
<theadmin> ddrj: sudo apt-get remove
<itheos> :/
<theadmin> itheos: I think it's "Login"
<ddrj> ahhh yeah
<brontosaurusrex> ddrj, apt-get remove i think
<itheos> doesnt work
<sziszi> itheos: policikit and the seahorse
<wgrant> itheos: What do you want to know about it?
<itheos> the password
<hoonches> are there any other iso burning programs besides brasero?
<sje46> oh thanks guys...I added the port to the router page...and it worked
<wgrant> itheos: You configured the password for it yourself.
<itheos> no i didnt
<sziszi> hoonches: gnome baker, k3m, nero linux
<charles_> Hilarious! I've been remembering DOS from forever ago, and guessing CD, when all the while it's cd. Thanks
<theadmin> hoonches: k3b is one i use, there is also that XFCE burner.
<itheos> it never asked me
<wgrant> itheos: Try using your login password.
<itheos> i tried but doesnt work
<Ten-Eight> itheos: it's you user login password.
<rabbit1> what is the command to check nvidia supported resolutions
<itheos> :(
<itheos> just empathy asks me
<wgrant> itheos: Have you tried all of your previous login passwords too?
<itheos> it is the same password
<sje46> wgrant, forwarding port 80 worked for http...but I have 6662 till 6669 open for IRC, but that isn't working for my IRCd
<itheos> wgrant, which file is that password stored in?
<wgrant> sje46: check around to see if your ISP blocks any incoming ports.
<wgrant> itheos: It's not stored cleartext anywhere.
<Aciid> sje46: it maybe your ISP that is blocking them
<GeorgeJ> Hello, is it possible to create a lvm from a software mirror without having to erase all data? If so, where could I find a tutorial?
<wgrant> It's all encrypted with the password.
<sje46> wgrant, how do I do that?
<itheos> :/
<wgrant> sje46: Check their website, and otherwise search the Internet.
<wgrant> itheos: There wouldn't be much point if you didn't need to know the password to gain access.
<itheos> can it be a bug?
<GeorgeJ> I have no lvm groups set up, so I'm not trying to extend one, but create a group.
<unixp> i want to mount my extern hdd via usb. if i mount it comes:mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab  What must i do?
<charles_> VMWare (free version) worked great on my PC with Ubuntu when a "techier than I" friend installed it for me. The hard part is the install of VMware. After that it works easy and great. However, I'm up for trying Virtual Box, but where can I download it from?
<itheos> wgrant, only empathy asks for the keyring/pass. i can login with my user pass.
<ZykoticK9> charles_, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Ten-Eight> Charles: http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/get.jsp
<Ten-Eight> for the Sun version with USB support.
<guido_> ciao ho un problema con la rete qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<charles_> Also, thanks for telling me how to change directories. Very easy now that I know lower case. Sheesh, embarrassed. Now I think I can install VMware, but I'll try the Virtual Box too. Thanks a bunch for the advice.
<wgrant> charles_: Use the Ubuntu Software Centre to install it.
<rabbit1> what is the command to check nvidia supported resolutions
<quibbler> !it | guido_
<ubottu> guido_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guido_> ok grazie
<rabbit1> !nvidia | rabbit
<ubottu> rabbit: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unixp> i want to mount my extern hdd via usb. if i mount it comes:mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab  What must i do?
<charles_> wgrant said: charles_: Use the Ubuntu Software Centre to install it. I tried that, but didn't see it listed anywhere.
<theadmin> unixp: Did you specify the mount point?
<sje46> wgrant: it doesn't appear as though comcast is blockin 6667
<wgrant> charles_: You searched for 'virtualbox'?
<wgrant> charles_: It's one word.
<charles_> Yes, I did search for Virtualbox, though I searched Virtual Box (two words)
<unixp> theadmin,  no
<charles_> I'll search again
<theadmin> unixp: There's your problem, specify one. Like this: sudo mount DEVICE MOUNTPOINT
<Ten-Eight> Charles..get it here: http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/get.jsp
<wgrant> Ten-Eight: No. It is a much better idea to use the Ubuntu Software Centre to install software.
<Ten-Eight> I understand that...BUT if it's not there, he can't get it.
<wgrant> Ten-Eight: But it is there.
<theadmin> wgrant: OSE of virtualbox (one in USC) is no good actually
<Ten-Eight> just giving him another option...
<unixp> theadmin,  mh do u have a sample?
<wgrant> theadmin: It's fine for most purposes.
<theadmin> unixp: mount /dev/sda1 /media/device
<Ten-Eight> I use the one from the Sun/Oracle site...it's much better than the OSE version.
<unixp> theadmin, k
<wgrant> It just lacks RDP and USB support and a couple of other things.
<wgrant> They do not make it "much better".
<Ten-Eight> well...I mean it has USB support ;)
<unixp> theadmin,  mount: mount point /media/device does not exist
<charles_> Searched for one word "Virtualbox". Found "VirtualBox OSE" and "VBoxGtk". Which do I need?
<wgrant> charles_: The former.
<JEEBsv> wgrant: personally I find RDP support very attractive
<theadmin> unixp: Uh, mount point must be an existing directory.
<theadmin> unixp: So you have to create it first
<JEEBsv> Of course, for those who don't need those features the OSE is mighty fine
<unixp> theadmin,  and where i create them?
<sje46> wgrant, I have port 6667 forwarded, but it's under TCP.UDP.  Is that correct?  I'm not even sure what that means
<unixp> theadmin,  or typing what
<wgrant> Right, so let's not go around prematurely suggesting that people download random software off the Internet, thanks.
<CrOnOs__> hi someone know how to import hotmail contacts to evolution correcty the email field is imported on the tty field
<wgrant> sje46: TCP is the important one, but UDP won't hurt.
<theadmin> unixp: Something like "sudo mkdir /media/device"
<unixp> theadmin, k works, but: "You dont have the premissions necessary to view the contents of "device"
<sireorion> hello i got a problem. i cant stream on vlc it says like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/396045/
<rabbit1> i have managed to set resolution to  1280x1024 in ubuntu hardy, AMD 64 nvidia in the xorg.conf file. kindly let me know how to further increase the resolution, for any problem how to restore the previous settings?
<sireorion> can someone help a old man
<quibbler> charles_-> you can download virtualbox from: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<theadmin> unixp: Huh? %) Sorry, can't help with that, altho... try "sudo chmod -R 666 /media/device
<sje46> unixp, I'm far from an expert, but I wouldn't recommend doing sudo mkdir /media/device
<charles_> Installing it now. Awesome, if it's userfriendly. The thing with VMware is that I'm already experienced with it as a user with guest op systems. Just a newbie to installing it in a Linux Host op sys. So hopefully I can learn Virtual Box easy. If not, you wonderful people have also given me enough savvy with terminal that I now think I could install the free version of VMware successfully in my Ubuntu host op sys. Either way, I'm good.
<unixp> sje46, why?
<theadmin> sje46: Can't hurt actually
<rabbit1> sireorion: its encoder problem, try searching for "alsa" in  forum
<brontosaurusrex> sireorion, something with extended media support in ubuntu including mp3 is my guess
<theadmin> sje46: Mounting in /media is generally good you know
<sje46> unixp, if you do that, it will make that folder permanently, and each new time you mount the device, it will be media/device_
<sireorion> rabbit1: no u talk in quests .... am new with computers
<sje46> this has caused my music programs to not look in the correct folder, theadmin
<charles_> So Virtual Box will support USB in guest op systems and other stuff that VMware would? Sounds promising. Thanks. I'll give it a try tommorrow. My bed is calling now. Thanks
<theadmin> sje46: Dunno. I do so now and then and it works (i have a buncha ISO's mounted under /media/isoX where X is a number of the uh... virtual drive)
<sje46> well, that's for a harddrive with a OS in it
<Ten-Eight> charles: the OSE version will not support USB.
<rabbit1> i have managed to set resolution to  1280x1024 in ubuntu hardy, AMD 64 nvidia in the xorg.conf file. kindly let me know how to further increase the resolution, for any problem how to restore the previous settings?
<sje46> but basically, unixp , if some of your programs can't locate files, keep that in mind, and delete the /media/device folder to fix it
<atul> How to make  wireless working in Ubuntu-9.04 for sony viao laptop ?
<atul> How to make  wireless working in Ubuntu-9.04 for sony viao laptop ?
<sje46> (if the files should me in the media, that is)
<theadmin> atul: Do not repeat...
<atul> theadmin: by mistake.
<brontosaurusrex> sireorion, i'd try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<charles_> Please remind me again, what (if any) version of VirtualBox can support USB in guest applications?
<brontosaurusrex> sireorion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<oliver__> Hi how do i update my Gyachi once I have downloaded the newer version?
<GeorgeJ> Is there any way of creating a LVM group without erasing the data on the target partition?
<unixp> ok, if the device is mounted, how can i easily open in a new windows?
<theadmin> charles_: The version from Oracle, from virtualbox.org
<Ten-Eight> charles...this one: http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/get.jsp
<n8w> hey
<n8w> could u help me out with this script: http://paste-it.net/public/d5610b6/
<sireorion> brontosaurusrex: oooh... tnx. will try that
<itheos> hey i get this http://codepad.org/zZxWY8uu when i run xawtv. can anyone help?
<n8w> my problem is that i need to run some commands as user1 and others as user2
<charles_> OK. I'm always fearful of downloading from outside Ubuntu's area, but I'll go to Oracle and get it on your advice. thanks
<oliver__> Hi does anyone know how to update Gyachi once the newest version has been downloaded?
<unixp> theadmin,  ok, if the device is mounted, how can i easily open in a new windows?
<theadmin> unixp: Do what?
<unixp> theadmin, i want to see the files in a simple window ;)
<itheos> anyone??
<theadmin> unixp: xdg-open /media/device
<unixp> theadmin,  thx a lot
<oliver__> Can anyone help me?
<itheos> Can anyone help me too? :D
<hmw> Using FileZilla, I am expiriencing some weirdness. I cannot get past the authentication, unless I use a custom character set, but it does not matter, what I enter into the text box. Even "x" worked. I was getting errors all the time, about it not being able to use the character set (iso-8895-2, i entered)
<Ten-Eight> charles: not to worry, the files for Virtualbox on the Oracle site ARE for Ubuntu. Just pick the Ubuntu version you're using and download it.They are versions for ubuntu 8.04 through 9.10.
<hmw> itheos: what do you need?
<itheos> hey i get this http://codepad.org/zZxWY8uu when i run xawtv. can anyone help?
<theadmin> charles_: What Ten-Eight said
<oliver__> Need help updating my Gyachi whenever someone is available.
<quibbler> oliver__-> look here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<itheos> hmw, any help?
<charles_> My chat thing when zonkie and I can't see what I last typed, nor your replies. So please have patience with me asking this again...
<hmw> itheos: sorry, not really. Next time you ask the question, it might help to add some
<hmw> !details | itheos
<ubottu> itheos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ten-Eight> charles: not to worry, the files for Virtualbox on the Oracle site ARE for Ubuntu. Just pick the Ubuntu version you're using and download it.They are versions for ubuntu 8.04 through 9.10.
<hmw> itheos: perhaps mentioning some hardware specs might be a good idea
<rabbit1> !usb | rabbit
<ubottu> rabbit: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<theadmin> Who had that problem with buttons being on the left side? Run this: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string “menu:minimize,maximize,close”
<mithradir> hello guys i take a note when a try to run the update manager because the appear of an icon to the top-right side of the screen next to date/time:could not download all the repository indexes "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main'./binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<mainframe> is there anyway to check if a particular program is being run in the background (i wanted to check if i had my vnc server on)
<itheos> hmw, i have an hp dv1615ts laptop. :p anything else? and it has an old intel card
<hmw> I cannot get past the authentication, unless I use a custom character set, but it does not matter, what I enter into the text box. Even "x" worked. I was getting errors all the time, about it not being able to use the character set (iso-8895-2, i entered) - FileZilla sometimes hangs for a few seconds and I am not certain, if all files were copied. The two times before, I tried to copy a large directory structure, some files were missing. How do I make sure, everyth
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<charles_> I couldn't find VirtualBox download at Oracle's website. Stupid newbie question I'm sure, but how is Sun affiliated with Oracle, and can I trust Sun? I assume so since you recommened Sun. What's that link to the download at Sun?
<Ten-Eight> mainframe: try typing "top" (without quotes) in a terminal.
<unixp> theadmin, umount -t /media/device should unmount it or?
<theadmin> unixp: Dunno what's -t for, but generally yes
<hmw> itheos: dont tell me, i dont know about video. I meant, if you ask again, add some additional info to your question. Sorry for not being able to do more for you. Perhaps googeling parts of the error message might lead you somewhere.
<mainframe> Ten-Eight, thanks checking
<Ten-Eight> charles: heres' the link: http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html
<biborn> help needed..
<itheos> hmw, ok thanks :)
<biborn> im new to ubuntu
<quibbler> charles_-> you can download virtualbox from: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<rabbit1> in my panel properties, if "expand" is unchecked, after a restart all icons will be shuffled. how to avoid this?
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<mainframe> Ten-Eight, is there anyway to search through the top list? (can't see the rest of the screen)
<theadmin> biborn: What do you want to do
<rabbit1> biborn: just type your problem
<unixp> theadmin, but it says Usage: umount -hV    which is the right umount command?
<theadmin> unixp: I dunno... "sudo umount /media/device" works for me
<rabbit1> theadmin: he is just informing that he is new to ubuntu
<theadmin> rabbit1: :/
<biborn> any ubuntu pro can help me here??
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<biborn> plzzzz.z.z..
<unixp> theadmin,  thx works (:
<theadmin> biborn: What is the problem anyway?
<quibbler> !ask | biborn
<ubottu> biborn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<biborn> how to make flip flop of my modem when onnecting to intreenet using my usb modem?
<sixofour> what?
<hmw> lol
<biborn> i always use kill storage b4..
<sixofour> guy wants to flip flop his modem when connecting to the internet using usb modem
<biborn> n i dont like 2 use it coz it make a trouble 4 me coz i have 2 restart everytime i cnnct 2 the internet
<sixofour> help him out ')
<pwnkiller> hi all need help
<pwnkiller> how do you repartion in ubuntu9.1
<hmw> biborn: ah you want to "toggle" it on and off again?
<rsk> pwnkiller try gparted
<pwnkiller> ok
<pwnkiller> brb
<biborn> hmw: b4 this i can use wvdial anytime..
<biborn> but i 4got how i can do it b4 this..
<biborn> now i have reformat and forgot everything..
<pwnkiller> anybody running kububtu pm me
<theadmin> pwnkiller: You can ask in #kubuntu
<hmw> biborn: I am still not sure, what you mean with flip flop. Please try to use proper English and avoid to use abbreviations.
<biborn> theadmin: can u help me??
<Ten-Eight> mainframe: not that I know of. The running processes should be in the screen you see. It looks like there is more. THe processes shift around the terminal window according to their priority (I guess).
<pwnkiller> k
<theadmin> biborn: No idea what you're even talking about
<erUSUL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<rabbit1> hmw: may be he is using Broadband and USB two connections together
<Ten-Eight> if I'm not correct, someone will correct me ;)
<biborn> rabbit: u r correct!
<biborn> that is what im metioning all about
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<biborn> im using broadband..
<BromaxSux> i use to have my ubuntu9.10 take 450mb ram on startup for a while and now its only 190mb ram on startup i dont know what happened
<hmw> rabbit1: what could he want by flipflopping, that would help his modem not to crash? we shoudl find out, what exactly crashes
<Ten-Eight> mainframe: you can also run "ps aux" from the terminal.
<oliver_> Still not updated I did what that link said to do.  I am using ubuntu hard 8.04.
<pwnkiller> k but evthing locked how do i resize?
<biborn> maybe it's related to usb modeswitch but i cant do it..
<syrius> does ubuntu's abiword have odt support?
<rabbit1> hmw: he is connecting once with Broadband, and wants to use USB connection after disconnecting the broadband, with out restarting, i guess
<theadmin> Can i make apt-get update ignore some unauthenicated repositories? "W: GPG error: http://update.yuuguu.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 483881FD2506E8CC" - this one annoys me
<rabbit1> biborn: am i right
<biborn> b4 i just type on the command line:sudo wvdial and the usb modem will outomatically connect to the internet in a few second
<oliver_> I am trying to update my Gyachi to the latest version. I have already downloaded the program just don't know how to update it.
<erUSUL> syrius: it does afaics
<hey_boy> hello
<hmw> biborn: b4 what?
<biborn> rabbit is 1005 correct!!
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<biborn> 100%
<pwnkiller> nevermind im just going to reinstall
<hey_boy> I want to configure my workspaces to display different shortcuts. How do I do that?
<hey_boy> I am on Ubuntu 9.10
<sixofour> that would be nice, have each desktop be unique
<Ten-Eight> syrius: a plugin for abiword will give you .odt support.
<biborn> i mean the first time i install ubuntu on my laptop..
<syrius> which plugins? Ten-Eight
<hmw> biborn: what is your native language?
<biborn> sorry..
<oliver_> Can anyone help me update my Gyachi on ubuntu 8.04?
<biborn> does my english 2 bad?
<sixofour> yes, your english does 2 bad
<biborn> hahaha..
<biborn> sorry..
<biborn> im not an englishman actually..
<sixofour> ubuntu has many channels for different languages if it helps
<biborn> but i think u can understand me like rabbit does right!
<hmw> biborn: no problem, but it is hard to figure out, what you need. Perhaps someone who talks your language might be able to help, there are ubuntu support channels in other lanugages, too
<devdz> is there anyway to change how my machine deal with the protocole LCP?
<biborn> i prefer to ask for help here..
<sixofour> biborn:  what langauge do you normall speak?
<rsk> devdz what do you want to change it too
<biborn> im originally speaks malay..
<biborn> im from malaysia..
<oliver_> Is there anyone in here that can help me with this?
<sixofour> mayalaysian, i don't know if we have that one
<rabbit1> hmw: i guess he needs to connect to internet with two different modes (one Fixed Broadband and other with USB ) but without restarting.
<Ten-Eight> syrius: the abiword plugins should be available via Synaptic package manager. you'll have to look for it.
<biborn> yes!
<quibbler> oliver_-> look here: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=hardy    and click on "Read about installing"
<hmw> biborn: rabbit1: restarting what? the whole machine? the internet session?
<biborn> absolutely!
<psycho_oreos> !my | biborn
<ubottu> biborn: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<biborn> rabbit is veru genius..
<sixofour> !malay
<devdz> rsk, sometimes i have like bigg packets to receive and LCP doesnt allow the connection cuz of that
<oliver_> quibbler I did that already and it didn't work any other ideas?  I am using ubuntu 8.04.
<rabbit1> hmw: Operating System
<charles_> I downloaded the VirtualBox from Sun, tried to install it, got the message that it can't be installed because of a conflict with VirtualBox OSE, which I had previously installed and uninstalled earlier tonight. I rebooted and tried to install again, and get same error message, even though VB OSE is UNinstalled. What to do?
<biborn> recently, when i want to connect to internet using broadband, i have to key in rmmod bla bla bla....and then have to restart..
<hey_boy> how do I configure workspaces in Ubuntu 9.10 to show different desktop items
<biborn> n then only my modem appear to be a modem..
<hmw> biborn: which module do you  rmmod  in this case?
<theadmin> charles_: You might need to purge configs. Look for a folder called ".virtualbox" or something in your home folder
<biborn> beforte restart, it ia still a usb storage..
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<rabbit1> biborn: its nothing much to do here, u need to check for support with ur ISP
<theadmin> charles_: Note, it's hidden, you'll have to press Ctrl+H to see it
<quibbler> oliver_-> if you update using that link it should work. If you downloaded the newest version and try to update it probably will not work because the newest version is for ubuntu 9.10 and not 8.04
<biborn> hey guys...sorry for troubling u all too much..
<hmw> biborn: don't worry
<biborn> i'll try to ask 4 help somewhere else..
<sixofour> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<sixofour> go there bibon
<Batcho> What is the correct driver for;
<Batcho> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<biborn> alright dudes!
<biborn> ur help are very much appreciated..
<biborn> thanks again..
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<biborn> bye2..
<sixofour> bye3..
<charles_> I viewed my Home folder, and did Control H. I don't see anything that says VirtualBox
<sixofour> .virtualbox maybe?
<charles_> Nope
<biborn> sorry...b4 leaving i've a question for all of u..
<biborn> why aer u using ubuntu??
<charles_> No files or folders saying "virtualbox"
<sixofour> biborn:  because we are leet
<theadmin> biborn: !?!?! It's usable, so why not?
<Ten-Eight> charles: in a terminal type: which virtualbox
<Ten-Eight> and see if something comes up.
<theadmin> Ten-Eight: That locates the binary, no?
<biborn> what is the meaning of leet??
<biborn> can u xplain??
<sixofour> me
<theadmin> charles_: Attempt "locate virtualbox"
<Gangrel> how can i rename an hdd without formating it or loosing data?
<sixofour> <--- leet
<theadmin> biborn: Elite. l33t.
<Ten-Eight> theadmin: you're right ;)
<biborn> i dun have any dictionary nearby..
<Ten-Eight> either one should tell him if it's still there, yes?
<sixofour> if anyone ever mentionsw leet, biborn, tell them you met leet before, his name was sixofour
<theadmin> Ten-Eight: One i gave should also kinda see where configs could persist
<charles_> I want Ubuntu because it's virus resistant, runs faster than Windows7 on my 64 bit computer, and is a very stable platform for running virtual machines with other instances of Ubuntu and various versions of Windows. That's why I like Ubuntu, and it's also more easy for a newbie to Linux (me).
<Ten-Eight> yes indeed.
<charles_> Anyway, back to finding the VB problem now...
<Batcho> Hey, I'm having problems with every game i play with wine. The graphics are very choppy and i get a super low fps rate
<biborn> hahaha...
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<biborn> 4 me all of u are leets..
<sixofour> lol..
<Ten-Eight> charles: what did "locate virtualbox" come up with? anything?
<sixofour> we are leets
<nenne> Is there a way of doing a "apt-get upgrade" and be sure that the machine wont need a reboot
<nenne> ?
<charles_> Where do I enter "locate virtualbox" at?
<biborn> but i hae some trouble in finding software for use in ubuntu..
<Ten-Eight> in the terminal
<biborn> dont u??
<theadmin> charles_: The terminal
<Ten-Eight> sorry ;)
<sixofour> no bborn
<charles_> OK, will do
<sixofour> biborn, what software do you need?
<theadmin> biborn: nah, there is the USC and the Synaptic and other stuff
<sixofour> what us usc?
<sixofour> is*
<Ten-Eight> biborn: plenty of software for ubuntu :)
<Batcho> Hey, I'm having problems with every game i play with wine. The graphics are very choppy and i get a super low fps rate.
<theadmin> sixofour: Ubuntu Software Center, new feature of Karmic. Before, it was called "Add/Remove"
<sixofour> oh
<jaanush_> Is there someone actually working on EnhancedGrid? I have posted loads of questions both here and on the list but by the looks of it it's some kind of abandonware? The entire thing is poorly doumented both in docs and in source an there seems to be no help to be had?
<charles_> It didn't do anything. Am I supposed to first navigate to a specific folder
<biborn> hahaha...
<quibbler> Batcho-> try asking in #winehq
<biborn> im the user of karmic..
<SteelWing> I'm trying to play an audio stream (.m3u file) in rhythmbox music player but everytime I try to import it I get a permission denied error. The file in question sits in my downloads folder. I've tried chmodding it for read and write but that didn't work. I've also tried running rhythmbox through console with sudo, but that just caused it to run without using my current theme and it still refuses to add the file citing the same permissions error.
<Batcho> quibbler, I have. :)
<biborn> i know usc..
<theadmin> charles_: Hm, nothing? Weird, then nothing of the box is remaining, i guess, really akward
<hmw> biborn: perhaps you should try out wicd, it can be used instead of network manager and helps often with wifi
<Ten-Eight> charles: no, if nothing came up, it's not able to find it.  Just for fun, try "whereis virtualbox"
<nibbler> SteelWing: m3u is a playlist, try to play the url directly that is noted in there
<theadmin> Altho locate is somehow cached... I sometimes use "ls -R / | grep 'stuff'"
<philthno2> hi, is there a date when jobs from /etc/init.d will no longer be supported by upstart? Or can I go on starting my services with that in nearer future?
<SteelWing> Nibbler: Good point. I'll go try that.
<nibbler> theadmin: updatedb updates the locate-db
<biborn> hmw: what is wicd??
<charles_> Well, I'm not sure I'm in the correct directory when I type the command. I'm a nearly total Linux newbie here. A fair amount of Windows experience, and some DOS. Only a little Linux experience
<theadmin> biborn: A network manager
<hmw> biborn: a replacement for the network manager
<charles_> What directory do I need to be in when I type the command?
<theadmin> charles_: locate, whereis and which are NOT directory-dependent
<Ten-Eight> charles: doensn't matter.
<biborn> is it a package or software for ubuntu??
<Ten-Eight> *doesn't ;)
<Batcho> lol.
<theadmin> biborn: Yeah, but it will remove the GNOME one, so be careful
<biborn> wow
<biborn> sounds dangerous..
<biborn> haha
<charles_> OK. I mispelled virtualbox, that was the problem.
<biborn> do all of u use ubuntu now..
<biborn> i mean while chatting like this//
<rsk> biborn ye
<Batcho>  /facepalm.jpg
<biborn> rsk: are u malay??
<Ten-Eight> charles: so it's still there?
<charles_> Did it again and it says: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/virtualbox-ose.desktop
<rsk> biborn what's malay?
<Batcho> rsk is swedish
<biborn> malay is a languageof malaysian..
<rsk> o then i'm not
<SteelWing> Nibbler: Thanks, I feel really dumb for not attempting that in the first place. Gedit'd the file and took the url from it, went into rhthymbox and saw an option for internet radio stations. Added the url and it worked like a charm.
<rsk> no
<theadmin> biborn: Some do use Ubuntu here, most i think, some not
<biborn> oic..
<biborn> im sorry
<charles_> Yes, still there. See my prior message
<rabbit1> hmw: it din't work :(
<biborn> the admin: do u have to crack mirc in ubuntu like i does in windows?
<rabbit1> hmw: can u paste what i typed the problem of biborn from pm?
<Batcho> biborn, no.
<Batcho> You don't use mIRC
<theadmin> biborn: I use Pidgin lolz, mirc totally suckz
<Batcho> theadmin, Do you know about ~/.purple/accounts.xml?
<charles_> Yes, it's still there. Says: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/virtualbox-ose.desktop
<theadmin> Batcho: Err, huh
<hey_boy> hello
<theadmin> charles_: Try to delete that and see if it helpz
<Batcho> theadmin, Never mind.
<biborn> rabbit: are talking about my problem??
<nibbler> SteelWing: welcome :)
<theadmin> Batcho: I do now.
<Ten-Eight> charles: okay.
<charles_> How do I delete? From terminal? From gui file manager? does it matter how?
<theadmin> Batcho: So what? chmod 600 it and it won't cause any problems?
<rsk> chalcedony it dosen't matter
<rsk> charles_ both work
<theadmin> charles_: Not really, but just to be sure... sudo rm -rf /usr/share/app-install/desktop/virtualbox-ose.desktop
<erUSUL> charles_: it does not matter
<biborn> one more thing..
<kubanc> Is there any solution, because I first installed windows XP, and now i cannot see other partitions in parititon settings window when installing Ubuntu 9.10. I only see disk with no partitions...
<ct529> serious problem here! when I run runlevel on one of my computers it retuns unknown! How can that be?
<biborn> does pidgin lokks and function the same as mirc??
<rsk> biborn no
<Batcho> biborn, no
<erUSUL> !upstart | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Batcho> biborn, Use xchat
<brontosaurusrex> biborn, mirc alternative is xchat, pidgin is more like iam
<theadmin> biborn: No, not the same, it's better. It also supports MSN, ICQ< other stuff. Xchat resembles mirc most closely.
<biborn> but i think mirc is great!
<Batcho> mirc is shite.
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<biborn> hahaha
<adamkex> irssi!
<theadmin> Woah there. Don't start a flamewar people.
<biborn> i c..
<erUSUL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Ten-Eight> adamkex: irssi is my fav ;)
<adamkex> Ten-Eight: irssi is the way to go!
<ct529> erUSUL: well, but why that does not happen on the ohther computer with exactly the same distribution and update status?
<biborn> do i bother all of u?
<quibbler> !irc | biborn
<ubottu> biborn: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Ten-Eight> adamkex: it is for me anyway ;)
<theadmin> biborn: No, but you've actually went a lot offtopic
<Batcho> erUSUL, u r juzt jelz bcuz u cent tlk liek dis
<rabbit1> biborn: not at all
<biborn> i know my question are very low standard fot leets like u..
<SteelWing> Hmm... now it plays one song and then it gets stuck in a buffer loop... I have to manually hit play inorder for it to finish buffering and play the next song. Any ideas?
<quibbler> !irc clients | biborn
<Ten-Eight> I've used xchat as well and it's very good.
<adamkex> Ten-Eight: yeah, i have no other irc client installed
<erUSUL> ct529: maybe some odd package provides fake info ... se difeerences of installed packages
<theadmin> quibbler: I don't think we have any factoids with spaces
<adamkex> Ten-Eight: i even use it when i am on windows
<Batcho> Hey, I'm having problems with every game i play with wine. The graphics are very choppy and i get a super low fps rate.
<brontosaurusrex> Ten-Eight, why irssi?
<theadmin> adamkex: irssi? On window$? o_O
<quibbler> theadmin-> Ok thank you
<ct529> erUSUL: I do not understand .... on the computer where i can see the runlevel, or on the computer that says that the runlevel is unknown?
<adamkex> theadmin: oh yeah, when i am forced to use windows of course
<theadmin> Batcho: Might be a good idea to ask in #winehq
<erUSUL> Batcho: hardwar specs? video card? what driver are you using?
<Batcho> theadmin, I have.
<ct529> erUSUL: and the upstart is meant to replace the runlevels completely?
<Ten-Eight> brontosaurusrex: I just like it better :) It runs in a terminal and makes me feel all geeky inside ;)
<SteelWing> theadmin Yes, someone built irssi for windows its on their site now. I've got it too :)
<erUSUL> ct529: in the one that shows the runlevel
<rabbit1> Batcho: kangaroo will carry a kangaroo and monkey will only carry monkey
<charles_> I found it using the GUI file browser. When I tried to delete it, it says "Permission Denied"
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<erUSUL> ct529: that's the plan yes
<adamkex> brontosaurusrex: it's fast
<Batcho> erUSUL, 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Batcho> erUSUL, driver, Not sure.
<sixofour> you know guys, i am not spamming this for my health
<biborn> rabbit; for u, which linux distro is the best??
<Batcho> rabbit1, That made 0 sense
<theadmin> charles_: Have problems with windows, reboot. Have problems with Linux, be root. Use "sudo rm -rf filepath" to delete, via the terminal
<biborn> just askin
<ct529> erUSUL: but the problem is that all services are at the moment started by /etc/init.d calls to links in the /etc/rcx.d directories
<rabbit1> Batcho: few have understood
<erUSUL> Batcho: well intel graphics are known to be slow and you pay a penalty by using wine .... so it is not unspected
<hmw> !offtopic | biborn
<ubottu> biborn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rabbit1> biborn: any linux is best, but use one which has got supports
<ct529> erUSUL: but on the machine "without" runlevel, services are not starting appropriately .... so I would say the problem is on the machien where the runlevel is unknown ....
<biborn> ok i know my faults..
<biborn> sorry again.
<erUSUL> ct529: in karmic at least gdm and some otheres are handled by upstart. the rest are handled by upstart sysV emulation
<biborn> guys..
<charles_> What does be boot Linux mean? Was that a typo for reboot?
<biborn> i gttg..
<biborn> gtg
<biborn> c u..
<Ten-Eight> theadmin: I used to have VB on this machine and I removed it some time ago, I still have the .virtualbox directory in my home folder.
<theadmin> charles_: root is the only "real" Admininstrator users
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<theadmin> charles_: user*
<erUSUL> ct529: ls /etc/init/
<Ten-Eight> charles: be ROOT
<charles_> OK. I think I understand.
<ct529> erUSUL: I can tell you it is not working properly .... for example CUPS is not started appropriately
<rabbit1> i think people should stop supporting wine, what's your views?
<adamkex> Ten-Eight: be root?!
<theadmin> sixofour: Say, does this happen on other distros? Just in case, did you test? I don't think it's an Ubuntu prob
<erUSUL> Ten-Eight: things in users home folder are not touched ever by instalation/remove routines
<ct529> rabbit1: why????
<Ten-Eight> erUSUL: thanks ;)
<sixofour> theadmin:  wine runs games normally
<sixofour> in fullscreen
<erUSUL> ct529: well ask in #upstart; being new i do not know much about how to troubleshot it if it fails
<sixofour> and npot supporting wine would be the end of linux as a viable OS, period.
<rabbit1> ct529: what sense does it make when people use linux and install wine and then again get into windows app usage through wine
<sixofour> @rabbit1
<Ten-Eight> adamkex: i was talking to charles. he though theadmin had made a typo ;)
<theadmin> sixofour: Some, yeah %) I always have fullscreen problems because gnome-panel is all like "Hey, no, i must be on top!"
<rabbit1> ct529: its better they run window application in windows only.
<sixofour> i removed gnome [panel it is still fux
<quibbler> charles_-> if you wish to use nautilus in root ...open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus
<sixofour> :/
<rabbit1> sixofour: i have no idea about your problem, sorry
<sixofour> rabbit1:  the reason linux has the suport that it does now is because windows applications are more accsessable on linux, and thus more people are switching
<adamkex> Ten-Eight: oh, running stuff as root is a bad practice
<mithradir> hi guys do you know if there any programm like electronic workbench for linux?
<ct529> rabbit1: I think you are wrong .... we use linux in a mixed environment and when someone sends you an MSWord 97 document and you need to read it or modify it and send it back you do not want at all to reboot so we either use virtualisation or wine
<sixofour> if you removed wine, the amount of linux users would probably drop by 80%
<sixofour> maybe 90%
<theadmin> sixofour: Hm. I'd stay. I'm one of dual-booters ;)
<sixofour> there is even talk of integrating wine into the kernal lol
<ct529> erUSUL: thanks
<adamkex> sixofour: excluding the server market
<sixofour> so its all one peice
<Ten-Eight> adamkex: running as root as a "regular user" is not a good idea.
<sixofour> there isn't much of a market when the software if free
<charles_> OK, that worked and it's deleted.
<erUSUL> sixofour: 95% of all stadistics are worng and your number is not even a stadistic you just pulled it out of your...
<theadmin> sixofour: ReactOS did that... Kinda a open-source Windows implemintation, a really weirdish idea
<oliver_> Ok thank you I got it working but now my voice chat files are missing.  Any idea on how to install them?
<rabbit1> ct529: for that example, its true, but some people try using everything in wine, they boot in linux and start using windows.....
<oliver_> Gyachi is the program I am working with.
<sixofour> linux with wine is windows without the bad, why not use it?
<Ten-Eight> charles: now that it's gone, try installing the sun version again and see what happens.
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brontosaurusrex> what do i apt-get to install virtualbox guest additions?
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: They're built in to virtualbox, read their manuals
<adamkex> Ten-Eight: that's why you don't run programs with root privleges, but do you want to know something funny? the important files are your personal files, you can always reinstall ubuntu, but you can "reinstall" your music collection or works of work :P
<rabbit1> ct529: suppose for some problem, they try solving for few minutes and then they switch to wine for easier solution and then once the job is done, they forget
<erUSUL> brontosaurusrex: virtualbox-guest-additions
<brontosaurusrex> erUSUL, ok
<adamkex> Ten-Eight: lots of work*
<SteelWing> Hmm... now it plays one song and then it gets stuck in a buffer loop... I have to manually hit play inorder for it to finish buffering and play the next song. Any ideas?
<theadmin> erUSUL: Huh?... Aren't they a part of Virtualbox?
<Ten-Eight> if I remember correctly, you have to install the "guest additions" while inside virtualbox.
<ct529> rabbit1: some people do actually have to work for a living and they have not much time to play .... ;)
<hmw> brontosaurusrex: usually you can do that within the VBox... i think it is HOST+D or some menu entry
<Ten-Eight> adamkex:  yes sir, you are correct.
<brontosaurusrex> theadmin, they are, but they are also in repos i belive, so that should be easier/cleaner no?
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: Dunno. I use the Oracle/Sun version
<adamkex> Ten-Eight: a tiny bash script could kill you
<Ten-Eight> after you install the guest OS, you can install the guest additions.
<erUSUL> brontosaurusrex: p   virtualbox-guest-additions                             - guest additions iso image for VirtualBox
<Ten-Eight> adamkex: yep, it can do great damage.
<anonymous2> hi
<theadmin> Ten-Eight: rm -rf /... hehehe. (note to new people, do not run that.)
<gaspard> about AFP's implementation on netatalk, I red that Mac OS X requires encryption to work properly but the standard package of netatalk provided in the Ubuntu repositories doesn’t include this feature. This article has been written in 2007, has this feature been implemented since then ? Should I install default avahi deb package or should I get the source ten rebuild it with my own options as described in
<gaspard> http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/
<sixofour> one command can kill you adamkex
<ct529> Ten-Eight: even a small bash command ..... rm -fr ./*
<Ten-Eight> heheheheh...yep. DO NOT RUN
<Batcho> Fork bomb.
<rabbit1> i think linux users thinking has to change, any new linux user try to find alternate to windows or windows application in linux, the wine supports this kind of thinking, i totally oppose it
<adamkex> sixofour: i know
<gaspard> have you guys been trying networking between macosx and ubuntu ?
<adamkex> rm -rf / removes your entire system, for curious people
<ct529> gaspard: do you mean mixed network?
<theadmin> adamkex: And stuff on mounted drives, too.
<erUSUL> !danger | adamkex
<ubottu> adamkex: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ct529> gaspard: we work on it on a daily basis
<sixofour> rabbit1:  real linux users want linux as easy to use as wine
<sixofour> windows*
<charles_> Couple questions though... While in there, I also see some other files related to virtual machines: Virtual Machine Manager, Visual VM, VMware User Agent, VMware View Open Client (which sounds a lot like what I was trying to install earlier). What are those?
<Ten-Eight> sorry ubottu :)
<erUSUL> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sixofour> ease of use brings everything else
<hmw> sixofour: your first version was the correct one
<gaspard> ct529 I mean using AFP protocol to share between ubuntu servers and macosx clients
<rabbit1> sixofour: bingo, lets make linux better and think of comparing what it offers alternate to windows
<SteelWing> It appears that rhythmbox music player just plays one song from the stream and then gets stuck in a buffer loop. I then have to bring the program back up and stop playback then resume it in order for it to start playing again. Would anyone know how to fix this?
<erUSUL> really people we have an offtopic channel for random chatter
<edomeda> I've got a problem (been a few weeks now) where my system will start a prolonged beep on boot and/or shutdown even though pcspkr module is blacklisted.
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anonymous2> when I go to Application > Internet > MI Empathy, it executes it but doesnt show the gui, I have to again go to the menu, anyone know why this happens ?
<sixofour> rabbit1:  supporting windows applications is the only way
<brontosaurusrex> gaspard, netatalk right? i made it on jaunty, but not on karmic
<ct529> gaspard: yes, our servers are a mixture ubuntu and something esle and some of our clients (10%-12%) are macosx ....
<sixofour> supporting mac apps also helps
<erUSUL> anonymous2: it is in the indicator appletin the top pannel
<adamkex> erUSUL: yes i know, it's better telling people what it actually does when about 4 people already wrote the command her
<theadmin> The faster WINE gets better, the faster Micro$oft dies... But really, that's all offtopic, stop it everyone
<erUSUL> anonymous2: when you first run it i opens minimized there
<ct529> sixofour: rabbit1: linux is already much better, but there are people out there that are using windows and you need to be able to interact with them
<sixofour> when you can install linux, then buy any sofgtware from a store without looking at the requirements, pop it in, and linux can use it out of the box, then we wine the game
<hmw> !ot | sixofour
<ct529> sixofour: rabbit1: if they are customers you need to interact on their terms
<ubottu> sixofour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> !ot | ct529, sixofour and rabbit1
<ubottu> ct529, sixofour and rabbit1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rabbit1> ct529: they won't get exposed to linux, if they boot linux and use wine
<edomeda> I've got a problem (been a few weeks now) where my system will start a prolonged beep on boot and/or shutdown even though pcspkr module is blacklisted.  Anyone know how to solve this?
<MarcoPau> hello, my xorg-edgers is often crashing when switching to virtual desktop 1. syslog says so http://pastebin.com/NTHjRySj Any hint?
<gaspard> brontosaurusrex ct529 : Should I install default avahi deb package or should I get the source then rebuild it with my own options as described in this article ? http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ (This article has been written in 2007)
<sixofour> When ever I play a game on my widescreen laptop in ubuntu, the bottom 10% of the screen is cutoff when I enter fullscreen mode. Applications seem to think I have a standard monitor, and not a widescreen, so they are rendering in standard mode. How do I fix this?
<rabbit1> theadmin: thx and sorry, we were off topic
<sixofour> they worked fine in wine and kde
<sixofour> so if its from the gnome bar, idk how to fix it, ive set it to auto hide and manuall hide, neither worked
<charles_> So is VMware Viewer Open Source already installed/present in Ubuntu when I first installed Ubuntu? or did it get in there from my earlier failed attempt to install it?
<erUSUL> charles_: the later
<brontosaurusrex> gaspard, thats exactly the article that didnt work out for me in karmic, but you may have better luck, you should compile netatalk yourself, avahi can be repos version i think
<ct529> erUSUL: if i try to uninstall upstart it removes the whole installtion ....
<hmw> edomeda: If you don't care less about a beautiful solution, but more about results: disconnecting the speaker might help.
<edomeda> hmw, can't, it's a surface mount
<hmw> edomeda: surface mount meaning a part of the mobo?
<erUSUL> ct529: you can not remove it. it is esential in a ubuntu system just like sysV is for a normal linux (and mind you debian and fedora will integrate upstart too is the wave of the future)
<UF-Gast687> kann mir jemand bitte helfen
<edomeda> hmw, yes, sodiered on the board
<erUSUL> !de | UF-Gast687
<ubottu> UF-Gast687: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hernan> hola alguien habla español?
<hmw> UF-Gast687: Es gibt auch einen deutschen Ubuntu Kanal. PM mich, wenn dort niemand antwortet
<ct529> erUSUL: it sounds ok, as long as it works .... but it does not here
<erUSUL> !es | hernan
<ubottu> hernan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> UF-Gast687: Ist ein Englisher Channel, bitte besuchen sie #ubuntu-de fuer Deutsch support
<theadmin> lol how to say support in german
<ct529> erUSUL: and actually the command runlevel is part of the upstart package
<hmw> theadmin: "Support" LOL
<hernan> hello im hernanof argentina
<gaspard> thnx for your advice brontosaurusrex , i gonna keep track of the install on http://freelancis.net/ressources/ubuntu/bonjour
<erUSUL> !hi  | hernan
<ubottu> hernan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sixofour> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<charles_> I'm inclined to clear out all remnants/scraps of virtualizers not currently in use. i.e. - delete VMware files. Also perhaps delete the "Virtual Machine Manager" too. Is it a good idea to delete those? Will it hurt anything?
<theadmin> charles_: Should not
<brontosaurusrex> gaspard, cool, thanks
<Ten-Eight> charles: no
<erUSUL> ct529: if upstart or its sysV emulation does not work as spected fill a bug report
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<charles_> Should not which? The VMware ones, or the Virtual Machine Manager?
<theadmin> (note: ubuntu-bug currently does not work)
<theadmin> charles_: Neither should hurt you, don't worry, remove them if you want
<hernan> somebody is developer?
<theadmin> hernan: What language? C? PHP? Java?
<rsk> hernan what is the question?
<hernan> php, something c
<charles_> What is the Virtual Machine Manager? Is it a virtual machine program that comes with Ubuntu?
<hernan> im web developer
<hernan> javascript
<hernan> ajax
<theadmin> hernan: Ask in #php and #c correspondently
<hernan> php
<ct529> erUSUL: at the moment would like to find a solution and understand if it is a bug, or something we did, then will file a report
<sixofour> apparently my fullscreen peopblem is because of compiz :(
<hmw> !ask | hernan
<ubottu> hernan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sixofour> bye bye compiz :(
<cbq> morning
<theadmin> sixofour: Ah, compiz! You forgot to mention that, it always craps wine up
<sixofour> how do i kill compiz"?
<adamkex> sixofour: don't use compiz, wobble stuff and cube gets boring
<erUSUL> ct529: so it is cups what is failing? anything in cups logs?
<hernan> sorry im don't understand 1 second pls
<sixofour> wine works fine, its ubuntu that doesn't
<erUSUL> sixofour: metacity --replace
<sixofour> applications using wine fullscreen peoperly
<theadmin> sixofour: System - Preferences - Appearance - Desktop Effects - None for a permanent result
<hmw> adamkex: Compiz is more than just eye candy.
<ct529> erUSUL: no everything fine .... If you run /etc/init.d/cups start works perfectly well
<Le_chiffre> moin
<erUSUL> hernan: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adamkex> hmw: what is it good for?
<sixofour> yes, i use the desktop cube alot, i wonder what function of compiz breaks me
<cbq> question, after a reboot my prefered PS/2 keyboard isn't available at X but in bios and grub present. any idea? i also installed xserver-xorg-input-kbd and restarted the whole thing but nothing happend
<erUSUL> ct529: "sudo update-rc.d cups defaults" returns that links already exist?
<sixofour> lol hmw is the compiz king, don't get him started! :P
<ct529> erUSUL: yes
<theadmin> sixofour: Actually, it's not Ubuntu, it's GNOME. Because compiz is a gnome thing
<charles_>  What is the Virtual Machine Manager? Is it a virtual machine program that comes with Ubuntu?
<ct529> erUSUL: actually same problem with the servers .... mysql and postgresql
<sixofour> theadmin:  compiz is not a gnome thing
<theadmin> charles_: There is no such thing, it's a part of Virtualbox
<sixofour> ive had it in kde also
<theadmin> sixofour: It's developed for GNOME, i'd say
<hernan> yes theadmin im developer in php
<hernan> sorry
<charles_> Oh. A second file associate with VBox. I see. Thanks
<ct529> erUSUL: and other people have the same problem in upstart irc .... I do not understand why move to something unstable on something so important as the runlevels for goodness sake!
<cbq> question, after a reboot my prefered PS/2 keyboard isn't available at X but in bios and grub present. any idea? i also installed xserver-xorg-input-kbd and restarted the whole thing but nothing happend
<edomeda> I've got a problem (been a few weeks now) where my system will start a prolonged beep on boot and/or shutdown even though pcspkr and snd_pcsp modules are blacklisted.  Anyone know how to solve this?
<hernan> i need to go, sorry, i've seen later
<erUSUL> ct529: i've never had any problem myself
<theadmin> charles_: Basically it's for configuring the virtual machines in VBox and starting them
<jae> Anyone here have experience with maintaining Ubuntu client with cfengine?
<nibbler> edomeda: you see some linux beforethe beeping? sounds like hw problem to me
<erUSUL> ct529: do you remember editing something in /etc/init/ ? /etc/event.d/ ?
<ct529> erUSUL: nope, never .... fresh installtion
<edomeda> nibbler, sure, I see a few lines of services shutting down.  It's new, some updated broke it.
<cbq> does someone have X / gnome experience  at the section PS/2 Keyboard?
<edomeda> nibbler, problem is where there are like 16 updates at once, I have no idea which one did it. :(
<ct529> erUSUL: I think the problem is on the 64 bit ....
<erUSUL> ct529: only think i can think of now is to remove splash and quiet from kernel command line and see if you see something during boot
<nibbler> edomeda: well, the output would be helpfull in debugging...
<edomeda> nibbler, there are no errors, nothing out of the norm except the beep
<theadmin> on bootup, on XSplash (the huge white Ubuntu logo), my screen starts flashing randomly and then the xsplash gets intervented for a few seconds with something like "Error... Please carefully read... on the manufacturer..." (can't read all of it, disappears to fast)
<vega> is there some problem with the latest -20 kernel and nvidia proprietary drivers?
<erUSUL> vega: shouldn't be. how you installed the nvidia drivers?
<vega> (not being able to login, screwed up graphics etc.)
<edomeda> nibbler, dmesg is clean, messages, Xorg log, etc.
<ivan2> are some of you interested in lockerz? I can give invitations for those interested, mail me at hurin8888@gmail.com
<vega> through package manager
<erUSUL> !spam | ivan2
<nibbler> edomeda: strange, no idea sorry
<cbq> does someone have X / gnome experience  at the section PS/2 Keyboard?
<ct529> erUSUL: I will aslo get a look at dmesg
<rajkumar> cbq: What's the problem ?
<hoonches> can you encrypt your home directory post installation?
<erUSUL> ct529: /var/log/syslog /var/log/daemon.log /var/log/messages
<hoonches> can you encrypt your home directory AFTER installation?
<ct529> erUSUL: yes, I am looking
<rajkumar> hoonches: No.
<cbq> rajkumar: after a restart it's not working anymore. only at bios and grub till i reach the x login only the usb keyboard is working
<charles_> I have same problem with permission to delete those. I have your instructions from before to delete, but can't get filepath this time.
<rajkumar> cbq: Yeah.It's a known issue in Karmic.
<cbq> rajkumar:  *clap*
<hoonches> can encrypting your home directory cause any problems with the installation?
<hoonches> on some systems
<rajkumar> hoonches: Yes.Loss of data.
<charles_> This time the file name displayed in the File Browser is Virtual Machine Manager (3 words this time, not one). How do I deal with that?
<hoonches> rajkumar: really?
<theadmin> hoonches: Depends on how you encrypt
<nibbler> hoonches: it should not, but be sure to write down the key that you get displayed during setup
<sqwertle> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rajkumar> hoonches: Yes.
<theadmin> charles_: quote them. Something like "sudo rm -rf "filepath""
<cbq> rajkumar: what can i do? how to fix it? any chance?
<rajkumar> cbq: At  the moment you can't do anything.Other than reinstalling OS.
<ct529> erUSUL: nothing
<cbq> rajkumar: u r kidding me, right?
<rajkumar> cbq: Not all all.
<rajkumar> cbq: Deadly serious.Been there and done that.
<hoonches> rajkumar: when does the loss of data occur?
<rajkumar> hoonches: It really depend on the method you use.
<cbq> rajkumar: *crashing head on desk* well, the old damaged usb keyboard is also nice - loool - thx men
<hoonches> rajkumar: ubuntu didn't give me any choice of method. im using the alternate install cd
<rajkumar> cbq: I can understand your anger.
<rajkumar> hoonches: No way!
<rajkumar> hoonches: What is it >
<hoonches> rajkumar: what?
<rajkumar> hoonches: What alternate install cd are you using.
<theadmin> Any actual advantages of Lilo (on alternate CD) over the good ol' GRUB?
<hoonches> the ubuntu one
<theadmin> rajkumar: The text-only install CD offered by Ubuntu.com
<rajkumar> hoonches: Sorry .Never used it.
<ct529> erUSUL: what is exactly the advantage of upstart on runlevel?
<theadmin> Oh well, gotta go. Sorry.
<rajkumar> ct529: Parallel start of the sevice.
<rajkumar> ct529: More like asyn
<edomeda> theadmin, good old grub isn't, default is grub2, which has issues with some raid (won't work) and other installs.  so grub1 or lilo is there
<ct529> rajkumar: well, parallel does not really exist unless you have one core for process, does it?
<ct529> rajkumar: but apart from that?
<charles_> what is the command to make a line in terminal repeat without having to retype it?
<ct529> rajkumar: it is a big change
<rajkumar> ct529: Yes it is.
<edomeda> charles_, up arrow, or use "history" a then !xxx
<ct529> rajkumar: and it is not even production .... including it at this stage looks very risky .... :(
<rajkumar> ct529: Like everything in Ubuntu.Nothing is production ready.
<ct529> rajkumar: strange because you would have thought that offering paid commercial support meant that the software was production ready
<Gnea> rajkumar: stable, LTR releases are not production ready?
<rajkumar> ct529: That's a wishful thinking.
<rajkumar> Gnea: LTR is just marketing nonsense.
<ct529> rajkumar: on my part or on the part of canonical?
<charles_> I type exactly the following, but it didn't work: sudo rm -rf "/usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virtual Machine Manager"
<edomeda> 9.10 sure isn't, broke more of my (working hardware on 9.04)   I really wish I hadn't upgraded.
<rajkumar> ct529: On Canonical.
<Gnea> rajkumar: what's your point?
<ct529> charles_: you should exacpe the spaces
<ct529> charles_: sorry, excape
<charles_> excape?
<rajkumar> Gnea: My point is Ubuntu is not ready for serious usage.
<charles_> I don't understand
<Gnea> rajkumar: in what capacity?
<rajkumar> Gnea: Do you want me to beat drumroll ?
<ct529> charles_: :D instead of spaces " " write "\ "
<raven> possible to trigger rsync by activity in a directory - other way to realtime-sync?
<Gnea> rajkumar: pardon?
<edomeda> why, he put quotes around them, that's same
<rajkumar> Gnea: Quality of releases and support tools.
<ct529> rajkumar: I have use din prodction environment for years .... since version 7 ....
<rsk> rajkumar why is it depplyed in more than hundred thousands of computers in buisness enviroment and goverments
<charles_> I don't understand. Can you type an example?
<rsk> rajkumar if it's not ready
<Gnea> rajkumar: you say it's not ready for serious usage. serious usage by who?
<rajkumar> Gnea: Citation needed.
<Gnea> rajkumar: I'm asking YOU.
<rajkumar> Gnea: Wrong reply.
<ct529> rajkumar:but I think some developers have become really reckless .... they should be kept in track.
<raven> how to realtimeSYNC two directories (mirror)?
<Gnea> rajkumar: yes, your reply is incorrect.
<rajkumar> ct529: You are correct.
<ct529> charles_: sudo rm -rf "/usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virtual\ Machine\ Manager"
<edomeda> I'd agree with that ct529
<ct529> charles_: even sudo rm -rf "/usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virtual\ Machine\ Manager*"
<rajkumar> ct529: Every release comes own set of problmes.Things that works stop working and things doesnot work start working!
<Gnea> rajkumar: I asked you a simple, straight-forward question: WHO is not ready to use Ubuntu seriously?
<petsounds> rajkumar, stop whining and start fixing bugs.
<ct529> rajkumar: exactly .... we cannot afford that on production environments .... technology changes should only be introduced onto releases when they are tested and working ....
<rajkumar> Canonical should work hard to obtain certification  from Oracle,SAP for some relevance.
<rajkumar> petsounds: I bought support and they failed me.
<charles_> OK. I understand now. Thanks. For the record, I think Ubuntu is the best OS I've ever used. Certainly way better than any Windows, and I own all the Windows and instend to run them only as Virtual Machines.
<rajkumar> ct529: Stable releases takes more than a year.
<ct529> petsounds: we are not whining, and your approach will neve rhelp linux take seriously off in commercial envrionments
<FireCrotch> rajkumar: how did paid support from canonical fail you?
<Gnea> rajkumar: the support of Ubuntu is not the same as it is for other commercial products. You're trying to fit a square into a circle, it doesn't work like that.
<ct529> petsounds: and I am one of the many many people who proposes linux, particularly *ubuntu, to professional users
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: Sloppy answers and lack of understanding .
<charles_> Ubuntu will be even better as I learn about Linux, but it was already great from the first day, though that's no doubt because I have a highly Linux skilled couple of friends who are tech professionals.
<ct529> charles_: did it work?
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: Not something you want from paid support professional.
<FireCrotch> rajkumar: Can you give me an example of what you're talking about>
<DeFiAnCeNL> Hi all
<DeFiAnCeNL> can someone here help me out with a strange issue ?
<rsk> !ask | DeFiAnCeNL
<ubottu> DeFiAnCeNL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> what would be nice to happen is if a distribution of Ubuntu was made that adhered strictly to the specifications set forth by companies such as Redhat, not some wintendo-based company like Oracle.
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: I waned to run tomcat in virtual host configuration.The performance was awful.
<ct529> FireCrotch: introducing upstart for managing runlevels at version 0.6.5 which does not work for several people on 64 bit machines?
<Gnea> but anyway
<charles_> I tried the following, but it didn't work: sudo rm -rf "/usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virtual\ Machine\ Manager"
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: So we open support ticket.
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: We were asked to change tomcat configuation witout and justification.
<FireCrotch> charles_: if you use quotes, you don't have to escape the spaces
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: We did what they asked us to do and everything stoped working.
<ct529> charles_: are you sure the file is actually there?
<Gnea> charles_: try typing it like this:  sudo rm -rf /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virt<tab>        <-- where <tab> is the tab key
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: We found out from our own research that the trouble was with java version we were using.
<DeFiAnCeNL> im trying to disable SSLv2 and low Ciphers, but the ubuntu server keeps accepting SSLv2 and reject SSLv3 with an error : SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number:s3_pkt.c:284, i have all packages up-to-date. (Openssl 0.9.8g | latest libssl )
<DeFiAnCeNL> SSLCipherSuite HIGH:MEDIUM:!ADH
<DeFiAnCeNL>  SSLProtocol all -SSLv2
<FireCrotch> rajkumar: I don't see how support suggesting a different configuration to try to rectify the problem is "bad support"
<ct529> charles_: do you mean by any chance /usr/share/app-install/desktop/virt-manager.desktop?
<Gnea> rajkumar: I find it extremely difficult to believe that a company with even a semi-competant IT team can't figure out a way to maintain changes internally in a cost-effective manner.
<Canti_> Is there a fast but strong encryption for an external hard drive? (640GB)
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: Brillant!
<rajkumar> Gnea: Wow!!!
<Gnea> rajkumar: hrm?
<Younder> Canti_, use the drive encryption
<ct529> Gnea: was that a joke?
<an0nym0us> hello guys
<Gnea> ct529: did I put a smiley with it?
<rajkumar> FireCrotch: Gnea Carry on guys.Ubuntu would be obsolete in next three years anyway.
<charles_> No, ct529, that's not what I meant. It has spaces
<charles_> Looking at in in the File Browser GUI though
<Younder> rajkumar, so will Windows 7. It's a moving target
<Canti_> Thanks Younder
<rajkumar> Younder: No.
<Gnea> rajkumar: you're entitled to your opinion, even if it's wrong.
<ct529> could you please write ls -la sudo rm -rf /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virt and then press the tab key, and let us see the result?
<rsk> windows 7 isn't a moving target?
<rajkumar> Gnea: we will see.
<rsk> ofcourse it is
<rsk> they release service packs
<rsk> what will break drivers
<edomeda> rajkumar, while I share your frustration with bugs and sloppy devs, your point is being lost in the current discussion.  You're just feeding the fanboys and looking like a troll in the process.   Best to take this to ubuntu-ot
<rsk> that
<FireCrotch> charles_: sudo rm -rf /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virtual\ Machine\ Manager  - you don't have to use quotes if you escape the spaces with backslashes
<rsk> also patches breaks drivers
<ct529> Gnea: I am really sorry, but could you define bad support, if making the wrong configuration is not bad support? what is it? coming round and shooting your employees?
<Gnea> rajkumar: what leads you believe that it's going to crash and burn instead of thrive?
<rajkumar> edomeda: Agreed.
<charles_> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virtual/ Machine/ Manager
<charles_> Oops. Meant to try that in my terminal, not the chat thing. My bad
<ct529> charles_: could you please write ls -la /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Virt and then press the tab key, and let us see the result?
<FireCrotch> charles_: you have your slashes going the wrong direction for escaping the spaces
<Gnea> ct529: bad support? hrm, let's see here... how about: a) refusing to solve the problem, b) not coming up with alternatives, c) piss-poor communication (like not calling back when you say you're going to), d) providing a solution that causes more problems than actual solutions, e) mis-diagnosing the problem.
<ct529> Gnea: rajkumar: I would say that wrong configuration is DEFINITIVELY under the (d) and (e) points you mentioned
<charles_> It doesn't work when slashes going other way either
<Gnea> ct529: I'm going to agree with you there.
<skraps> gnea: stuff happens , get over it, maybe they only give bad support to people who are asses
<charles_> ct529, I copy pasted your commands into Terminal. Then hit Tab. Did nothing
<FireCrotch> ct529: paid support cannot just magically determine what the best configuration is for every organization's needs/use. They make suggestions as to what could resolve your problem, and it's up to you to test that solution, and if it doesn't work/help, its the customers responsibility to tell them that
<Gnea> skraps: then they don't want to stay in business, not my problem. next.
<FireCrotch> ct529: If you need someone to completely set everything up and configure it for you, then you should be hiring a consultant
<FireCrotch> not relying on support from canonical
<skraps> at my job I only give good support to people I like, the rest can eat fish heads
<uwjweq> How to find out the resolution of a png?
<Gnea> FireCrotch: if Canonical doesn't provide such support, then perhaps their suggestion box needs a few more inquiries
<brontosaurusrex> skraps, lol
<sqwertle> After compiling something like a hello world program with Code::Blocks it creates an executable file in the directory the source was compiled in, however the executable doesn't seem to do anything at all when called from the ui or from terminal. Shouldn't cout'ing from an executable bring up the terminal and output the stored value?
<brontosaurusrex> uwjweq, from command line or ... ?
<edomeda> uwjweq, identify file.png
<uwjweq> Thanks
<FireCrotch> Gnea: To be honest, I haven't ever needed to deal with Canonical's support, so I don't know what the contract is like, etc
<Gnea> FireCrotch: same here
<FireCrotch> Gnea: I don't think it's feasible for Canonical to have actual support consultants that will do the entire job for you
<charles_> I'm ready to give up. My liking for Linux being much strained at this point. This sucks
<Gnea> FireCrotch: I've always had good luck working with irc and forums to find solutions, and if those didn't work, a new solution was found
<charles_> Not that there is a better option. Windows sucks and is expensive. Mac maybe?
<Gnea> charles_: what's the hangup?
<charles_> I don't know what the hangup is. I can't delete these files.
<alexxio_> hi, my gparted says i have overlapping partitions.. (so it says that my /dev/sda is empty, but my OSes are installed and working, i'm typing from there!)...cfdisk says i have partition 3 damaged (but it actually works)...this is my fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/396089/  , can you please help me reading where the problem is? i want to modify partitions on ubuntu but i can't because all the programs i used gives some error..
<brontosaurusrex> charles_, whats the 'project' about?
<charles_> Project?
<Gnea> charles_: alright, well maybe we could start from scratch and try to make sure that each step is being performed correctly
<skraps> charles: it gets better with time, sometimes its best to put it down take a break then look at the problem again
<charles_> But when I can't even delete a file, that's a bit much. It's like not being able to walk
<ct529> charles_: I went for some food. The it mean the file your ar elooking for is not there.
<ecolitan> what does the + in a permission mean? e.g. -rw-r--rw-+
<edomeda> charles_, you might try using "cd" to change to each level of directory before you try a full path...  IE cd /usr/share, cd app-install, cd desktop, etc.  And see where it gives you an error
<edomeda> ecolitan, ACL (access control lists)
<charles_> That I do know how to do
<ecolitan> thank you edomeda
<tech_help> can somebody tell me how to identify which process is using a particular port number?
<edomeda> ecolitan, use fgetacl to read the "extra" acl perms
<ct529> charles_: can you enter the directory, and pastebin a list of the files?
<DeFiAnCeNL> im trying to disable SSLv2 and low Ciphers, but the ubuntu server keeps accepting SSLv2 and reject SSLv3 with an error : SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number:s3_pkt.c:284, i have all packages up-to-date. (Openssl 0.9.8g | latest libssl ) , ssl.conf : SSLCipherSuite HIGH:MEDIUM:!ADH and SSLProtocol all -SSLv2
<skraps> charels: `sudo rm -Rf *file*foo` can delete anything
<edomeda> echinos, er, getfacl, sorry it's late here. :)
<Gnea> charles_: does the /Virtual\ Machine\ Manager/ directory actually exist if you type ls while cd'd to the parent directory?
<ct529> alexxio_: are those 7 primary partitions????
<edomeda> tech_help, as root (netstat -e -p -t)
<Gnea> tech_help: sudo netstat -nap | grep <port>
<ct529> charles_: I mean the  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ directory of course :)
<sqwertle> I have built and compiled http://paste.ubuntu.com/396093/ and it is creaitng an executable. However, I can call the program form the UI or from the terminal and it is not showing any output whatsoever.
<Gnea> charles_: for instance, in the terminal, if you type this:  cd /usr/share/app-install/desktop/  and press enter, does it come back with an error?
<charles_> OK, I'm in the terminal now cd to /usr/share/app-install/desktop$
<alexxio_> @ct529: actually i can't prove it, but i think they're not all primary
<charles_> Now ready to try again. What to do now?
<Gnea> charles_: okay, now type:   ls -l
<charles_> ls -l
<Gnea> yes, but in the terminal :)
<charles_> Oh F. I typed in chat window instead of Terminal. My bad. Typing in Terminal now.
<ct529> alexxio_: they really look like primary partitions .... possibly that would be a problem .... but I don't understand how you did that ....
<Gnea> heh, no problem
<phrix> all, I want to build a web server, what are the needs....??
<Gnea> !lamp | phrix
<phrix> I'm running karmic desktop
<ubottu> phrix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<charles_> Got a very long file list
<edomeda> squarepeg, remove the cin.get(), and add "<< endl;" to your cout line.  But programming questions are better asked in #c++
<ct529> alexxio_: what does gparted show you?
<ct529> alexxio_: how many primary partitions?
<ct529> charles_: use paste,
<Gnea> charles_: does your mouse have a scroll wheel on it?
<sqwertle> edomeda: Was that directed at me? ... squarepeg... :(
<alexxio_> @ct529: i installed windows, then i parted for a free space (for data) and for linux, then i installed ubuntu, and then mandriva..
<ct529> charles_: use paste.ubuntu.com
<alexxio_> @ct529: gparted says all the space is unallocated
<edomeda> sqwertle, yes, my bad.
<ct529> alexxio_: yes, run gparted and see how many of those partitions are primary
<sqwertle> edomeda: I'm afraid that hasn't worked however
<ct529> alexxio_: ????
<edomeda> sqwertle, are you running it in a term?
<DeFiAnCeNL> im trying to disable SSLv2 and low Ciphers, but the ubuntu server keeps accepting SSLv2 and reject SSLv3 with an error : SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number:s3_pkt.c:284, i have all packages up-to-date. (Openssl 0.9.8g | latest libssl ) , ssl.conf : SSLCipherSuite HIGH:MEDIUM:!ADH and SSLProtocol all -SSLv2
<sqwertle> edomeda: Yes, I am.
<brontosaurusrex> phrix, or the lighty way http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lighttpd-webserver-setup-with-php5-and-mysql-support.html
<edomeda> sqwertle, does it just return to the command line?
<sqwertle> edomeda: It's not showing any errors as if it weren't the correct dir but it's not showing any output
<alexxio_> yes, the problem is that..on ubuntu gparted says there are overlapping partitions, so it give an error... i can see partitions in mandriva (with its partition manager) and windows..
<sqwertle> yes
<sqwertle> edomeda: yes
<charles_> I don't understand about the paste.ubuntu.com stuff, but I did paste the command text from chat to terminal. It worked. Got file list
<edomeda> sqwertle, echo $? after you run it
<brontosaurusrex> phrix, however i would recommend apache, unless you know what you are doing
<sqwertle> edomeda: I'm not entirely sure what you just asked me, or said if that wasn't a question
<ct529> alexxio_: well, then ust go into mandriva
<edomeda> sqwertle, run your program, then type "echo $?" without quotes
<Gnea> charles_: alright, forget about the paste site thing. do you have a scroll wheel on your mouse?
<charles_> Guess what? The filename is really /usr/share/app-install/desktop$
<charles_> when viewed from Terminal window. Not the same name as I was earlier seeing in the File Browser gui window
<alexxio_> ok i reconnect from mdv..
<sqwertle> edomeda: "1"
<ct529> charles_: if you click on the paste.ubuntu.com or link you understand
<charles_> Yes, I have a scroll wheel mouse
<Gnea> ct529: he's confused enough as it is, let's keep it simple
<edomeda> sqwertle, ok, so there is an error with program, it should be return code 0.   Are you sure it compiled successfully?
<developer> how do I open port 3306 for a specific net, just say 10.30.30.X for example
<sqwertle> edomeda: As sure as I can be.
<Gnea> charles_: alright, you can use it to scroll the list of files up and down so you can see them all, alphabetically. do you see the Virtual Machine Manager/ listed there somewhere?
<charles_> What I meant to say earlier is that the terminal file list shows the file name is really virt-manager.desktop
<sqwertle> edomeda: According to code::blocks it compiled successfully with 0 errors and 0 warnings
<ct529> Gnea: ok, but I have to go back to work .... charles_ I am sure Gnea will know how to help you, sorry but work is calling ....
<phrix> brontosaurusrex, thx, I mean like that, php, mysql and apache
<Gnea> ct529: cheers :)
<ubuntunewbie> hi does anyone know what code or application to watch downloade flash AVC H264 ? I tried with smplayer and VLC it doesn't work
<charles_> No spaces in name, not even same name as what the gui File Browser showed. I think that was the problem right there. I think I can delete it nowl
<charles_> now
<edomeda> sqwertle, in your term, type gdb yourapp, when it comes up with a prompt type run.  Then pastebin the results
<brontosaurusrex> ubuntunewbie, both should work
<Gnea> charles_: okay. the thing about that file is, is that virt-manager.desktop is a file, not a desktop. it also starts with a lower-case v, not an upper-case V
<ubuntunewbie> brontosaurusrex : nope it doesn't play any of those .flv which had encoded with AVC H264 flv
<Gnea> charles_: sorry, I totally screwed up - virt-manager.desktop is a file, not a *directory*
<mrguser> I.m here
<phox_> Hi! Is there a program/command line that automaticcly unrars every .rar-archive in a certain folder? If possible, i want to it to delete the rar-archives after they've been unrared.
<ubuntunewbie> brontosaurusrex : I am able to view and play it at the browser but not when I downloaded it
<sqwertle> edomeda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396095/
<charles_> It's all good. I think I know what to do now. Give me a minute and I think I'll have it whipped.
<ubuntunewbie> brontosaurusrex : such as flash .flv fmt=35 from youtube
<Gnea> alright
<alexxio> Ct549 are you still there?
<ubuntunewbie> any help guys ?
<edomeda> sqwertle, you didn't get the program binary loaded... be sure you're in the same dir
<Gnea> alexxio: work called him away
<alexxio> Ok tnx
<sqwertle> edomeda: Oh dear sorry. I used "gdb yourapp" rather than <yourapp=filename>, one moment
<sziszi> which Virtualization software could record my voice if I made a record?
<sqwertle> edomeda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396099/
<edomeda> sqwertle, well that says it's working.   When you tried to run it, you use ./yourapp from the command line?
<max_atreides> is there a terminal tool to replace gnome-network-manager and nm-applet to see and connect to wireless network? I hate the fact that my connection drops every time i kill X.
<sqwertle> edomeda: Nope.
<edomeda> sqwertle, ah, try that, from inside the directory
<sziszi>  which Virtualization software could record my voice if I made a record?
<sqwertle> edomeda: Well that most certainly solved that... Is it possible to execute it from the UI?
<phox_> Hi! Is there a program/command line that automaticcly unrars every .rar-archive in a certain folder? If possible, i want to it to delete the rar-archives after they've been unrared.
<edomeda> sqwertle, sure, use the codeblocks run menu option
<sziszi> phon unrar  && rm
<sqwertle> edomeda: So it can't be run standalone?
<jalal> hi
<edomeda> sqwertle, as long as you told codeblocks it's a terminal program, and to pause on exit, you should see it
<jalal> no sound
<edomeda> sqwertle, not sure I understand, it's a console app, which needs to be run from inside a terminal.  What UI are you talking about?
<DeFiAnCeNL> im trying to disable SSLv2 and low Ciphers, but the ubuntu server keeps accepting SSLv2 and reject SSLv3 with an error : SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number:s3_pkt.c:284, i have all packages up-to-date. (Openssl 0.9.8g | latest libssl ) , ssl.conf : SSLCipherSuite HIGH:MEDIUM:!ADH and SSLProtocol all -SSLv2
<sqwertle> edomeda: The file browser I suppose?
<charles_> Success! The problem was that I was using the filename shown in the gui File Browser, which was "Virtual Machine Manager". However, the real filename was shown only in Terminal Window when I did a file list. The real name was virt-machine.desktop. Once I deleted the real filename, it worked fine.
<RoughMaster> ?
<charles_> I get frustrated with Ubuntu sometimes because I'm a newbie, but I know it's great stuff and will only get better as I gain experience with it. I'll never go back to Windows again.
<charles_> Thanks people for your help
<sqwertle> edomeda: Sorry, I come from programming in NT. I was hoping for it to be able to compile console applications in the way that an NT system would; run the executable it opens the console and runs, similarly if I were to run the executable from the file browser it would open the terminal and 'work'.
<edomeda> sqwertle, you just need to launch your terminal of choice, then use -e '/path/yourapp' to run it
<ubuntunewbie> any help guys ?
<vagvaf> i use to run a programm by typing in the terminal : python /path/to/program.py. i want to add it as an application to the main menu. however when i use the same command in the main menu editor the program win't run. any idea what may i be doing wrong ?
<Arkns> hi. I installed a pack call python-matplotlib on my Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS. his version is 0.91. I would like to update just this package (not entire system) to his newer version that is 0.99. how I do that?
<Arkns> I use apt-get
<sqwertle> edomeda: So then something executalbe with a GUI would be capable of running without being launched from terminal but any sort of console application must be run from the terminal?
<edomeda> sqwertle, apps don't specifically run a term, you need to run it from inside one.  You can make a launcher shortcut to run say gnome-terminal, that then runs your app if that helps.
<erUSUL> Arkns: probably the only option is to install from source
<erUSUL> !compile | Arkns
<ubottu> Arkns: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rsk> Arkns either find a ppa with a newer package, or install outside of apt-get
<Arkns> ppa? what is?
<sqwertle> edomeda: I'm sorry if I have too many questions, I'm trying to get my bearing after switching over from windows.
<rsk> Arkns personal package archive
<Arkns> and how do I remove only this pack without remove his dependancies?
<Arkns> humm... like a DEB file?
<rsk> ye like that
<edomeda> sqwertle, again, not sure what your asking, but you need to run a terminal app in the GUI (xorg) to see/run a console app, yes.
<Cheeze> hi there, anyone good at cifs/smb here?
<DeFiAnCeNL> vagvaf , member:python /path/to/program.py try sudo ?
<edomeda> sqwertle, windows does the same thing, just auto-launches the cmd.exe for you.
<rsk> !ask | Cheeze
<ubottu> Cheeze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charles_> Triple success at deleting all 3 files now. The key was to do a file list from the Terminal so I knew the true file name, not the pseudo gui name the File Browser shows. I think my learning curve with Ubuntu is faster that it was with Windows years ago. One thing for sure, Ubuntu runs faster on my 64 bit PC, and is more stable, and more virus resistant.
<charles_> i.e. - Ubuntu rocks!
<sqwertle> edomeda: Ah, thank you, that clarifies everything.
<edomeda> sqwertle, yw, gl
<Arkns> is there a way to remove only this pack without remove his dependancies?
<charles_> Though Ubuntu is (I've heard), relative virus resistant, what can I do to make it even more virus resistant?
<charles_> Ubuntu virus scanners or other measures I can or should take?
<edomeda> Arkns, you tried apt-get remove package?
<Cheeze> I run freeNAS in a mixed environment linux/bsd/MS, and I use cifs/smb as a share. On my client(ubuntu) I need to be able to use that share like any other folder, ie; search for files and so on. but I can't. what to do?
<Arkns> edomeda: yes
<sinistrad> charles_, clamav is an antivirus you can grab
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Arkns> edomeda:  no no no
<JEEBsv> charles_: Linux is by design very much definite in the way that you usually operate in your own little sandbox with not much power you have outside of your /home/username folder
<Arkns> edomeda: if I do that, I remove his dependencies... right?
<edomeda> Arkns, ?
<vagvaf> DeFiAnCeNL: Failed to execute child process "member:python" (No such file or directory)
<Arkns> edomeda: and I want just update one package...
<edomeda> Arkns, no, it will tell you if it thinks the deps are no longer needed, and it's up to you to remove them.
<phox_> Hi! Is there a program/command line that automaticcly unrars every .rar-archive in a certain folder? If possible, i want to it to delete the rar-archives after they've been unrared.
<FireCrotch> Arkns: apt-get remove package does not remove the dependencies of the package
<Arkns> hmmm. ok. trying. thank you all guys
<erUSUL> phox_: for file in *.rar; do unrar x "$file" && rm "$file"; done
<edomeda> phox_, "for file in *.rar; do unrar $file; rm $file; done"
<Arkns> well... I try it and his want to remove his dependencies... but I copy all packs and I will installed one by one
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<Cheeze> hi
<rsk> hi
<FireCrotch> Arkns: it shouldn't try to remove the dependencies. it *does* tell you "The following packages are installed and no longer needed" though.
<DeFiAnCeNL> vafvaf
<DeFiAnCeNL> no dont do it exactly
<DeFiAnCeNL> do
<leorolla> Hi! (first post to IRC in my life)
<LinuxAdmin> I'm trying to install ubuntu-vm-builder package but I'm getting some troubles with repositories
<phox_> erusul: where "x" is the name of the archive? Well, the thing is that i want the command to unrar a whole disk of media :P hehe.
<erUSUL> phox_: no x is the flag/option i usually use with unrar. "man unrar"
<Arkns> FireCrotch: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" that he is talk...
<erUSUL> phox_: "$file" is the filename
<erUSUL> !cli | phox_
<leorolla> Anyone here?
<ubottu> phox_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ardchoille> LinuxAdmin: That package is in universe
<DeFiAnCeNL> vagvaf sudo /path/to/python /path/to/pythonscript
<LinuxAdmin> I know, but it returns an error with package size
<FireCrotch> Arkns: yes, that, exactly. It doesn't remove them. I promise.  It should say something like "You can use apt-get autoremove to remove these packages"
<erUSUL> phox_: the command will iterate over all rar files in the dirctory you are in and unrar all files then remove them
<phox_> erusuL: thats not really what im looking for but thx anyway :)
<vagvaf> ok DeFiAnCeNL, i'll try it thanks:)
<ubuntunewbie> hi does anyone know what code or application to watch downloade flash AVC H264 ? I tried with smplayer and VLC it doesn't work
<FireCrotch> leorolla: Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel! Is there something that we can help you with?
<LinuxAdmin> and apt-get recommends running the command with --fix-missing parameter, but I get the same error
<jrib> vagvaf: you shouldn't have to sudo... especially if you didn't before
<edomeda> erUSUL, maybe we both miss-understood him, or he just doesn't understand the answer. :)
<erUSUL> phox_: it you want to traverse a whole tre use this « find -name '*.rar' -type f -execdir unrar x '{}' + »
<erUSUL> tree*
<hexdump_> hello everyone
<LinuxAdmin> any ideias?
<ardchoille> erUSUL: Nice, I'll add that to my notes
<erUSUL> edomeda: probably the later
<LinuxAdmin> I'm trying to install virtualization with KVM, but I need ubuntu-vm-builder
<Arkns> FireCrotch: you right. now I read all text. hehehe sorry. I'm a bit nervous doing that on production server. thank you
<phox_> erusul: okey, ill try that. But that if the .rar-archives are called like .r01 and so on? would it still work?
<phox_> edomeda: lol, i understood the anser, just that it wasnt the answer i was looking for
<LinuxAdmin> I've read somewhere that the packages is "vmbuilder" for newer OS versions
<Cheeze> any hints? or should I be more patient?
<LinuxAdmin> I've got ubuntu server 9.10
<FireCrotch> Arkns: It's much better to double check here and feel foolish than it is to accidentally break a production server and get fired :)
<edomeda> phox_, it was the answer for the question you asked, you needed to ask a different question to get a different answer. :[
<erUSUL> phox_: no; you can do this though « find -name '*.rar' -name '*.r01' -type f -execdir unrar x '{}' + »
<ardchoille> !info vmbuilder | LinuxAdmin
<ubottu> LinuxAdmin: Package vmbuilder does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> phox_: multi part rar archives have a corresponding *.rar or you can use the *.r01 to unpack the whole thing
<erUSUL> phox_: the find does not removes the rar files; but you can run « find -name '*.rar' -type f -delete + » after the unrar is finished
<LinuxAdmin> I can't find vmbuilder anywhere, so I suppose that I have to use ubunto-vm-builder
<erUSUL> phox_: check all this commands before running them for good (spcially the removing one)
<LinuxAdmin> but I«m getting this problem
<edomeda> erUSUL, or just chain another -exec rm "{}" \; to the end of your first find. :)
<jrib> edomeda, erUSUL: it's probably a better idea to only run the rm if the unrar was successful
<robertzaccour> is there a 64 bit netbook edition of any buntu?
<LinuxAdmin> perhaps if I try with another repository source I can install it, what do you think?
<jrib> edomeda, erUSUL: and you have to account for multi-part archives I guess
<iceroot> robertzaccour: you dont need 64bit on a netbook because oyu dont have 4gb ram or more on them
<erUSUL> jrib: my first version did that ;) ok here you go « find -name '*.rar' -name '*.r01' -type f -execdir sh -c 'unrar x $1 && rm $1' _ + »
<ardchoille> LinuxAdmin: Be careful and use only repos for Ubuntu Karmic, mixing repos can be disastrous
<phox_> erusul: okey! So i ran the command after i cd'ed to ~/Downloads/, and then it says: find: `./.BitTornado': Permission denied"
<Arkns> FireCrotch: really is. thank god this channel exists :D
<xarvh> question: is there anyway to prevent the audio from pausing whenever a disk interrupt occours?
<LinuxAdmin> ok, thanks
<robertzaccour> iceroot, i don't have a netbook, however i like the netbook interface and it would rock if there is a 64 bit version
<sinistrad> edomeda, erUSUL: could I drop the first command you listed into a shell script and execute it? I understand I'll need to put #!/bin/bash at the beginning and chmod it.
<iceroot> robertzaccour: the interface you can install on any ubuntu
<robertzaccour> iceroot, oh ok thanks
<edomeda> sinistrad, of course
<MistressSkittle> heh my netbook hates me
<erUSUL> jrib: phox_ use more quotes! they said in #bash  « find -name '*.rar' -name '*.r01' -type f -execdir sh -c 'unrar x "$1" && rm "$1" ' _ + »
<sinistrad> edoceo, cool. I was looking for a tool such as that a while back
<LinuxAdmin> anybody knows why #ubuntu-server channel is so quiet?
<sinistrad> edomeda, , cool. I was looking for a tool such as that a while back
<LinuxAdmin> noone answering questions...
<erUSUL> sinistrad: all i wrotte is directly executable in a command line
<Stargaze> your netbook hates me too, MistressSkittle
<jrib> erUSUL: it won't delete .r02 though
<MistressSkittle> no just me
<Stargaze> LinuxAdmin, the US is asleep right now
<FireCrotch> LinuxAdmin: I don't see anyone asking questions either....
<MistressSkittle> ..lol im in alabama
<edomeda> jrib, use a regexp, '*.r[0-9][0-9]'
<Cheeze> I asked one some time ago
<MistressSkittle> only most of the US is sleeping
<jrib> edomeda: well you want to match on the name of the archive too
<sinistrad> MistressSkittle, what part of AL?
 * jrib stops adding requirements
<MistressSkittle> mobile
<Xserver> any idea of a good Quad NIC with hardware Vlan support ?
<edomeda> jrib, use a regexp, '*.r(ar|[0-9][0-9])' :p
<FireCrotch> LinuxAdmin, Cheeze: feel free to ask your questions again in -server and I'll see what I can do to help
<Cheeze> I run freeNAS in a mixed environment linux/bsd/MS, and I use cifs/smb as a share. On my client(ubuntu) I need to be able to use that share like any other folder, ie; search for files and so on. I'm not talking about just accessing the folder.  what to do?
<erUSUL> jrib: phox_ use more quotes! they said in #bash  « find -name '*.rar' -name '*.r01' -type f -execdir sh -c 'unrar x "$1" && rm "${1%.rar}.r*" ' _ + »
<jrib> edomeda: nah, like if it's movie.rar movie.r01 and movie.r02, and you extract successfully, then it should only delete movie.rar and movie.r[0-9]+
<edomeda> of course, this doesn't take into consideration that the archives could contain *.r* files
<otrs_fail> hi
<Cheeze> thanks
<otrs_fail> anyone familiar with otrs here?
<Gnea> MistressSkittle: not for much longer, the roosters are about to have their say ;)
<jrib> erUSUL: that's probably close enough
<MistressSkittle> lol yeah
<erUSUL> jrib: ok glad i passed the test ;P
<MistressSkittle> i had to get my sister up for school
<Gnea> got the week off here
<phox_> erusul: now it said "find: missing argument to `-execdir'"..
<edomeda> phox_, add a \; to the end
<MistressSkittle> so anyone else have a netbook in here..
<Gnea> heh, I do
<Gnea> it's an asus
<Dr_Willis> MistressSkittle:  lots of us do.
<MistressSkittle> oic
<Gnea> but I haven't installed ubuntu on it yet, haven't had the time
<tinman> hello
<MistressSkittle> ... then y'all  should be able to help me xDD
<phox_> edomeda: okey, so the command would be "find -name '*.rar' -name '*.r01' -type f -execdir sh -c 'unrar x "$1" && rm "$1" ' _ + \;"? Cuz then it gives me that .bittorando crap again
<Dr_Willis> MistressSkittle:  totally depends on the exact netbook and the exact problem
<Cheeze> FireCrotch, any clues? I tried editing /etc/fstab without success
<Gnea> I run it via usb flashdrive now and then :)
<erUSUL> phox_: « find -name '*.rar' -name '*.r01' -type f -execdir sh -c 'unrar x "$1" && rm "${1%.rar}.r*" ' _ \; »
<MistressSkittle> oh i know all to well xD
<erUSUL> phox_: drop the + if you use \;
<tinman> ubuntu install is easy why fight
<Gnea> MistressSkittle: well let 'er rip and we'll see what we can do
<tinman> what was d problem
<Stargaze> ubuntu install takes about 20 minutes
<FireCrotch> Cheeze: If you use fusesmb, your searches should at least work properly with the shares
<erUSUL> jrib: you make me write it too complex... now we will be unable to debug it ;P
<Cheeze> ah, ok. apt-get install?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had 'fusesmb' not work very well for me in the past.
<phox_> edomeda: still gives me permission denied.. weird
<jrib> erUSUL: heh, sorry :P
<tinman> use sudo
<phox_> oh yeah ill try
 * erUSUL scared ... sudo and find ....
<MistressSkittle> well i have #!(crunchbang) installed on here...  i have found it works nice...  but it seem when i try to install the custom kuki kernel.. it outputs the following " Hmm. There is a symbolic link /lib/modules/2.6.29.1.20090414.sickboy/build
<MistressSkittle>  However, I can not read it: No such file or directory"
<tinman> what is that ur tryin to do?
<jrib> !crunchbang | MistressSkittle
<ubottu> MistressSkittle: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MistressSkittle> and my netbook is an acer aspire one 75h
<Dr_Willis> MistressSkittle:  I suggest using the normal ubuntu os' or the netbook remix version
<Dr_Willis> UNR has worked very well on my AAO
<tinman> all hav the same ach
<FireCrotch> Cheeze: yes, apt-get install fusesmb  should do the trick :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb for more info
<Cheeze> ok, thanks a lot
<Gnea> MistressSkittle: okay, #crunchbag will be able to help you better than we can
<MistressSkittle> ... i was but.. ubuntu hates me
<andrews> anybody knows how ubuntu 9.10  supports video card ati x1300?
<Dr_Willis> MistressSkittle:  Odd.. UNR works very well on my netbook.
<Gnea> MistressSkittle: I find that difficult to believe lol
<andrews> I've been using fedora 12 ,but it doesn't works well on it
<MistressSkittle> ...heh it does..
<MistressSkittle> but i shall switch channels now
<jrib> erUSUL: are you sure $1 can be used like that in find?  I thought it passed the argument as '{}'
<Gnea> MistressSkittle: if crunchbag doesn't bag it for ya, come on back and we'll try to diagnose your ubuntu issue. good luck
<erUSUL> jrib: if you use a shell script in -exec thats the way you do it
<erUSUL> jrib: with the underscore and {} -->  find ... -exec sh -c '..."$1"...' _ {} \;
<charles_> I still can't install VirtualBox because it still says it has a conflict with previously installed VirtualBox OSE. This problem persists even AFTER I deleted all files related to VBox in the /usr/share/app-install/desktop directory earlier.
<charles_> So I decided to go back to tryinig to install VMware. But to do that, I need root access. How do I get that?
<mgolisch> charles_: did you uninstall the virtualbox-ose apckages?
<Dr_Willis> charles_:  how are you installing and uninstallinb virtualbox without root access?
<charles_> Yes. That wasn't enough to install the Sun version of VirtualBox. So then I had to delete a couple files too, from the directory I mentioned above. Still couldn't install the Sun version of Virtual Box.
<jrib> erUSUL: hmm, I see
<erUSUL> jrib: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<mgolisch> if it says conflict it means the ose packages are still there
<jrib> erUSUL: thanks
<aioobe> how come the "tzdata" package wants to be updated about once every month? (has been so for me the past 6 months or so)
<Dr_Willis> aioobe:  corrections to world time zone changes i imagine
<aioobe> really?
<charles_> The first (crappy) version of VirtualBox is part of Ubuntu addons available in Ubuntu, but lacks USB support in Guest OS. So I was suggested to download and try the better version of VBox from Sun, but it can't install because the other version has been on this host op sys.
<aioobe> that often?
<Pici> aioobe: Yes. The changelogs indicate as much.
<erUSUL> aioobe: there is allways some country in the world that changes its hour in some form or the other?
<aioobe> aha. thanks.
<charles_> No amount of Uninstalling Vbox crummy version will get rid of it from my Ubuntu so I can install the better one.
<Dr_Willis> aioobe:  the state of indiana changes stuff for their timezones every year it seems. :)  if not more often...
<ilgeniodelmale> ciao
<aioobe> Dr_Willis: heheh :-) okey.
<sanderj> How come.. resolving hostnames dosnt work after I install resolvconf?. I added dns-search and dns-nameservers in a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces..After reboot the resolv.conf file wont be written, only  after manuall restart of the network.
<charles_> I'd rather have VMware anyway since I have prior experience with it as a user of guest OS, though I've never installed VMware myself before.
<charles_> VMware says I need root access, but VMware instructions are crap. I don't know command line stuff well enough to do it without good instructions. VMware gives instructions of what to do after having root access, but no instructions about how to get root access.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<charles_> I type Sudo. Did NOT help. How do I know when I have root access?
<ilgeniodelmale> xdcc list
<user22> hello, i'm having some sound problems with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> charles_:  sudo command
<Slart> charles_: try    sudo -i
<user22> so, you know the blue hole :D
<Dr_Willis> charles_:  you may want to learn a little more linux fundamentals
<user22> how do i configure that to be the "line out" instead of the green?
<charles_> Love to. How?
<user22> because green doesn't work
<Slart> charles_: that will get you a root terminal.. or you have to put sudo in front of every command.. ie sudo ls, sudo blablabla blabla and so on
<OerHeks> read the manual or  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> charles_:  you could of statrted by reading the URL the bot gave about SUDO just now
<Martijn> Can I move my home folder with a symbolic link?
<Dr_Willis> Martijn:  You can have symlinks to /home/XXX or whatever - yes.
<theadmin> Martijn: You can symlink OR use usermod.
<ilgeniodelmale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Pici> sanderj: Assuming that you are getting a dhcp address from somewhere, take a look at /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, specificly at the prepend domain-name-servers line, uncomment and modify to suit your DNS server(s).
<erUSUL> Martijn: should work but if you are moving it to its own partition seems easier to just mount that partition in /home/
<erUSUL> !it | ilgeniodelmale
<ubottu> ilgeniodelmale: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<flotopoco> hola alguien habla español?
<user22> how do i configure the blue hole to be line out instead of green on ubuntu? green is broken
<user22> and i want to get sounds work
<Slart> !es | flotopoco
<erUSUL> !es | flotopoco
<ubottu> flotopoco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flotopoco> okey
<theadmin> user22: blue hole?!
<user22> yeah, in my sound card :)
<Dr_Willis> user22:  perhaps via jackd
<Dr_Willis> !info jackd
<sanderj> Pici, I have a static ip.
<l700> i have karmic koala on my computer and transferred some mp4 videos to my Samsung SGH-L700 mobile phone. Whenever I try to play them I either get the error message "Invalid file" or "unsupported file type". What gives?
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.116.1-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 75 kB, installed size 448 kB
<flotopoco> my computer is Core 2 Quad 2.4 4 gb ram Ge Force 8600 GT... im using windows seven ultimate 64 bits, what version of ubuntu 9.10 I must download????
<theadmin> l700: Mainly because of wrong bitrate or codec
<haavaros> I'm using gnome-terminal to connect via ssh to a screen session on my server after every boot ... how can I make it happen automatically? I.e. to open a terminal window and connect via ssh to a speficif server
<Dr_Willis> l700:  phones ive had - often require very SPECIFIC configured videos
<erUSUL> flotopoco: amd64
<user22> flotopoco doesn't matter lol
<flotopoco> :$
<user22> i368 will work too
<flotopoco> ty erusul
<l700> theadmin, Dr_Willis, how can this newbie solve the problem?
<user22> 386
<Martijn> ah, yes mounting seems easier indeed
<flotopoco> lets go to kick out windows :P
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  i think gnome-terminal can have a '-e 'excute this command''  option to start a specific command.
<erUSUL> haavaros: make a launcher that does « gnome-terminal -e 'ssh .......' » ?
<gaurav__> help me in installing visual basic in karmic koala
<flotopoco> good bye thx
<sanderj> pico, a workaround was to remove the resolvconf package, and only make sure resolv.conf is ok.
<Dr_Willis> l700:  find a video that works.. see what settings its using. learn  the video converter tools and convert ya vids to the right settings
<erUSUL> gaurav__: visualbasic ? via wine?
<erUSUL> !appdb | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<theadmin> ...Visualbasic?! What for... o_O
<john> guarav__ and why?
<gaurav__> vb for programming
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  why not other languages
<erUSUL> gaurav__: there is an ide similar ti VB for linux is called gambas2
<erUSUL> !info gambas2 | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<user22> is there any program for ubuntu like "mobile partner" for windows?
<gaurav__> can i play games in karmic koala
<erUSUL> !games | gaurav__
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  i play all sorts of games in linux
<ubottu> gaurav__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  so 'yes'
<Stargaze> gaurav__, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Guest37107> ÓР˵ÖÐÎĵÄû ¡£¡£¡£
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: solitaire does not qualify you know that; do you? ;P
<erUSUL> Guest37107: language?
<erUSUL> !ru
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  i perfer PySol :)
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lolmaus> Hi. Is there a graceful way to switch for PHP's php-gd library instead of vanilla one?
<theadmin> erUSUL: Does not look like russian ot me.
<sinistrad> gaurav__, I play world of warcraft in linux
<erUSUL> theadmin: i've only seen garbage and made a bet.
<haavaros> erUSUL: OK thanks ... It worked.
<theadmin> erUSUL: Yeah same here, definetly not unicode
<erUSUL> haavaros: no problem
<Pici> !zh | Guest37107
<ubottu> Guest37107: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<charles_> I typed "cd Home" but it doesn't work. How come?
<gaurav__> can i play games like need for speed in karmic koala
<theadmin> gaurav__: You'll have to use WINE
<m0ar> gaurav__: wine, cedega
<m0ar> gaurav__: Not worth the trouble tbh, if you're a game
<m0ar> r*
<gaurav__> how to use wine
<m0ar> gaurav__: Install it.
<theadmin> charles_: Case sensetivity. Also, i think you either want to use /home or $HOME
<Slart> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<m0ar> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<gaurav__> hwo can i install wine m0ar
<charles_> Nope
<theadmin> gaurav__: Let me help with that
<m0ar> gaurav__: Just like you install everything else in ubuntu
<m0ar> gaurav__: sudo apt-get install wine
<m0ar> theadmin: God yes, do that
<Dr_Willis> No one ever reads teh bot's urls... :)
<charles_> I tried with /home and $Home after you suggested it, but didn't help
<m0ar> charles_: /home/username/ is your home folder
<theadmin> m0ar: Err, wine in repos is horribly out-of-date
<Dr_Willis> charles_:  Case is imporntant also...
<m0ar> theadmin: If you want to make a newbie compile from source, sure.
<haavaros> Can I make a launcher start automatically after login?
<charles_> case sensitive. yes
<Slart> !session | haavaros
<ubottu> haavaros: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<gaurav__> after installing wine what i do
<Dr_Willis> The wine url the bot gave - i belive mentions using the latest from the winehq site. Which is proberly the best idea
<theadmin> gaurav__: Run this in the terminal: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine", then you can double-click any EXE file as in Windows and tada. m0ar, as you see, no source required ;)
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  learn a little about it -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Slart> gaurav__: you read the info the bot gave you.. it will explain how to use it and where to get more info
<Stargaze> !wine| gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  short way 'wine path/to/windowsexecutable.exe'
<l700> Dr_Willis, i have tried over 10 new videos and some give me a new error: "unsupported resolution" . Am I making some progress?
<sinistrad> theadmin, m0ar his other option is to add wine's own repos to his sources list
<Dr_Willis> l700:  if some work.. see what res/other settings they use
<haakon87> Can someone help me with emacs under GNOME?
<m0ar> theadmin: Ohrly, I always compile the trunk from source :D  Didn't even know about the debs
<gaurav__> wine executes all exe files in linux
<m0ar> gaurav__: Kind of.
<erUSUL> gaurav__: no all
<Stargaze> gaurav__, yes, sort of
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  wine CAN run many windows apps in linux. but not all
<Stargaze> Linux is NOT Windows :)
<Cheeze> besides, windows suck
<haakon87> Basically my default fonts are *tiny* and there's no obvious way to fix it...
<m0ar> gaurav__: As already said, check the appsDB on wine.org
<m0ar> gaurav__: winehq.org *
<Cheeze> bb........
<gaurav__> if there is virus in exe file then linux will be infected with that
<haakon87> Wait, sorry, I figured it out.
<haakon87> Also gaurav, you're being stupid.
<theadmin> gaurav__: Nah, then it just won't run
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  not really. Your users wine dir may get messed up hopwever
<Slart> haakon87: you can change the dpi of your screen.. it's in system, preferences, appearance, fonts
<m0ar> gaurav__: Depends.
<sinistrad> gaurav__, your home directory might
<Stargaze> gaurav__, why do you use linux if you want to run windows apps? :)
<m0ar> If the worm is able to run in a *nix environment, yes
<l700> Dr_Willis, none of them worked.
<theadmin> I don't get it... dual-boot is so much simplier...
<Gangrel> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<freetime> hi , it is posible to decrypt a file only with public key
<l700> Dr_Willis, http://www.samsungmobile.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-l700-specification#expand
<theadmin> freetime: No.
<Dr_Willis> ive ran spyware/malware in wine - to see exactly what it does to wineows machines
<haakon87> Slart: I found out that if I set the font size to 28 it looked like 12 or so. I'll have a look at your suggestion though, as KDE have the same problem.
<haakon87> Also, thanks Slart! :)
<gaurav__> no i use this wine for need for speed
<Slart> freetime: no.. what use would the encryption key be then?
<Slart> haakon87: you're welcome =)
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: Wouldn't that be safer in a vritualized environment?
<gaurav__> can u give me a link for download good gamesin linux
<theadmin> gaurav__: check out playdeb.net
<haavaros> Can I somehow change window settings from within terminal? I.e. are there any command line parameters I can add to specify zoom, character coding etc. for a terminal session that starts via a launcher?
<Slart> !games | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<erUSUL> freetime: if it was encripted with the corresponding secret key; yes
<Stargaze> gaurav__, http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<m0ar> gaurav__: Wtf, depends on the game.
<freetime> but is a way to restore the secret key if i accidental delete it
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  i just needed to do some quick tests and see what files it installed where
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: Ah :)
<Slart> freetime: nope
<haakon87> Slart: Which fonts am I supposed to set?
<Slart> freetime: although I have to admit.. erUSUL is correct about the decryption with the public key..
<freetime> erUSUL: but if i lose secret key ?
<m0ar> freetime: screwed.
<haakon87> Because they were all at 10, and basically, it looked like 6 or so.
<Slart> haakon87: there is a general setting.. it affects all fonts.. hang on.. let me check
<Slart> haakon87: click on the "details" button
<haakon87> dpi?
<haakon87> But won't that affect ALL my fonts?
<Slart> haakon87: at the top there is a "dots per inch" setting.. change that
<haakon87> It's only emacs that's being silly.
<Slart> haakon87: yes
<charles_> I want to get to /home/charles/Downloads but can't get past home. When I try to go to /charles it says no such directory
<Slart> haakon87: ah.. only emacs.. then you'll have to configure emacs
<Pici> charles_: /charles is not a valid directory /home/charles is (assuming your username is charles)
<orb01> charles_: no clue if someone is helping you already, but use the tabbing function
<haakon87> I've done that, I found that 28pt is about 12.
<Dr_Willis> charles_:  bash basics :)
<Slart> haakon87: that's odd.. which emacs package did you install?
<haakon87> I usually just use the terminal for emacs anyway, but I thought that I'd give the x-window version a try, since it now has AA fonts.
<freetime> Slart: i make a key and export it to one gpg key server, after that i delete key pair , is a way to restore my keys ?
<haakon87> I used emacs-snapshot.
<Slart> freetime: nope
<Stargaze> charles, try /home/charles, instead of just /charles
<haakon87> But for the record, the same stuff happened on 23.
<haakon87> charles_: Try to just use "cd"
<haakon87> That's a shortcut to your home-folder.
<freetime> Slart: so i must delete my encripted file
<Stargaze> idd haakon87
<haakon87> It's not biggie, 28 pt works.
<freetime> how to restore deleted files from ext4?
<charles_> I was using cd, but only one directory at a time, which didn't work. However, when I did all 3 at once, it worked. cd /home/charles/Downloads did work
<Slart> freetime: nope.. but you won't be able to decrypt it
<Slart> !recover | freetime
<ubottu> freetime: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<haakon87> charles_: If you type "cd" and only that then it will go to your home folder.
<Slart> haakon87: ok
<haakon87> In your case /home/charles
<haakon87> Then you can go to your download folder.
<daniskami> charles_: hint: when you're in /home, you have to type "cd charles", not "cd /charles" to go into /home/charles
<Stargaze> ah, a .nl site recommended on #ubuntu!
<kubanc> how do i see if my graphic card is installed OK. I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and i have an intel GM965/GL960
<Dr_Willis> charles_:  learn how /charles differ from /home/charles     :) / is the 'root' of the filesystem.
<haakon87> kubanc: If you can enable desktop effects, it's installed correctly.
<Stargaze> found a game that suits you, gaurav__ ? :)
<kubanc> haakon87, desktop effect like compiz?
<gaurav__> ya Stargzae
<gaurav__> tell me
<charles_> Making some progress. Thanks
<haakon87> kubanc: Go to System-Preferences-Appearance.
<haakon87> Then show Visual Effects and choose "Normal" or "Extra".
<haakon87> If that works, then you have drivers.
<gaurav__> stargaze
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Is there a way of blocking connections to a specific host?
<Stargaze> gaurav__,
<kubanc> haakon87, yes, i can do this, without any problems
<Arkns> hi again
<haakon87> kubanc: You then have drivers installed. :)
<kubanc> haakon87, but there are no effect...
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  dirty way. edit the /etc/hosts to point the hostname to be 127.0.0.1 or somthing
<gaurav__> tell me about the game that suits me
<kubanc> haakon87, OK, now they are... sory...
<HypothesisFrog> Dr_Willis point the hostname?
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  or some other way of filtering out the dns lookups
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  yes.
<haakon87> Would iptables do the trick?
<haakon87> I'm not any good at networking, but it should be able to do it, shouldn't it?
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  theres examples of hosts files that block many malware/xxx/whatever sites on the internets
<Arkns> if I update my source repository (ubuntu 8.04 server lts) with a repository of ubuntu 9.10 may I install the newest packages of softwares without upgrade distro?
<HypothesisFrog> Dr_Willis cheers. What should I google for?
<gaurav__> can i get terminal all commands help with example
<nibbler> HypothesisFrog: iptablesis whatyou need
<jrib> Arkns: no, that's a great way to break your system though
<john> Arkns: you could try do-release-upgrade from the command line
<charles_> Got it! VMware installing now!
<haakon87> man iptables | grep host
<gorbierd> hey room
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  it really depends on exactly what you are wanting to do
<haakon87> might point you int the right direction though.l
<prickles> Do chickens have lips?
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  blocking 1 host.. or 1000? or whate eactly
<jrib> !ot | prickles
<ubottu> prickles: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> prickles: #ubuntu-offtopic knows
<gorbierd> is there way to command line search mp3 files by id3 tag
<Arkns> do-release-upgrade?
<jrib> Arkns: that's to upgrade your distro
<jrib> !upgrade > Arkns
<charles_> Learning as I go... I'm going to read up on Linux or take a class. Are there any Ubuntu classes I can take?
<haakon87> Arkns: From 8.10 to 9.10?
<ubottu> Arkns, please see my private message
<john> Arkns: sorry, I didn't see you didn't want to upgrade
<sufs_LND> How can I update from 9.10 to 10.04-alpha3?
<jrib> !lucid | sufs_LND
<ubottu> sufs_LND: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gaurav__> help me anyone in getting all terminal commands with example
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | sufs_LND
<ubottu> sufs_LND: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> gaurav__: umm, what?
<m0ar> gaurav__: There are many.
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  clarify the question?
<jalons> gorbierd: id3ed
<haakon87> gaurav_: in the terminal, type man bash
<Arkns> hum... I do not want upgrade my distro now... I just installed the newest packs I need it
<gaurav__> how to get in root
<m0ar> gaurav__: su / sudo
<jrib> !root | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<theadmin> Say, is this shown here Ubuntu-specific? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png
<Stargaze> charles_, check http://ubuntuclips.org/taxonomy_term_9.html
<Pici> theadmin: no
<HypothesisFrog> Dr_Willis I'm a bit concerned that I may have a trojan. My ISP has accused me of spamming. And since I installed and configured firestarter, I've noticed it blocking at a ton of outgoing connections, plus there always seems to be a https connection to some mysterious address.
<gaurav__> sudo root is asking for password
<gaurav__> so waht can i do next
<jrib> gaurav__: read the link ubottu gave you
<m0ar> gaurav__: Type in your password maybe? ...
<NetanelShinE> hello all.
<john> gaurav__: your own password
<m0ar> gaurav__:  Just wondering, why use ubuntu before windows? :)
<gorbierd> jalons: it edits it... not search
<Stargaze> gaurav__, check http://ubuntuclips.org/collections_2.html
<haavaros> Can I somehow change window settings from within terminal? I.e. are there any command line parameters I can add to specify zoom, character coding etc. for a terminal session that starts via a launcher?
<ardchoille> gaurav__: sudo is asking for your password, but "root" isn't a command. read the link the bot gave you
<Arkns> I need to install this pack on my ubuntu 8.04 server http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/python-matplotlib - I'm download the source... I just compile with python setup.py install?
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  best to do a reinstall then perhaps.
<Stargaze> Arkns, 8.04 is not karmic
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  or learn  more in depth iptables/other torubleshooting stuff.
<charles_> Well, I had to stay up all night to do it, but I got accomplished what I set out to do. I got VMware installed (their free version), and along the way I learned a lot about command line and now want to learn more. I will study up on the learning urls that were suggested to me. I only wanted to be an Ubuntu user, not an expert, but now I'm getting into this command line stuff and want to learn more and will. Thanks
<Arkns> cannot installed this package so?
<jalons> gorbierd: (probably requires tweaking, but off the top of my head) find /path/to/mp3s -exec xargs id3ed - | grep -i <what you're searching for>
<Stargaze> Arkns, 8.041 is Hardy
<HypothesisFrog> Dr_Willis probably best, and will do shortly.
<ardchoille> Arkns: sudo apt-get install python-matplotlib
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  gnome-terminal --help and check its man pages/docs
<Stargaze> Arkns, 8.04 is Hardy
<jrib> !info python-matplotlib hardy
<Arkns> I know, but this pack on Hardy is old version
<gorbierd> jalons: thanx!
<ardchoille> Ah, didn't know he was on hardy
<jalons> gorbierd: i mixed xargs and exec in there, but I think you should be able to tweak that into something that will work
<ubottu> python-matplotlib (source: matplotlib): Python based plotting system in a style similar to Matlab. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2498 kB, installed size 8488 kB
<jrib> Arkns: if you need recent software, then use a recent release really...  But you can probably just go to python-matplotlib's website and install it yourself.  You'll circumvent apt of course and you will have headaches later if you do not remember you did this
<gaurav__> i am new to karmic koala i want all help for all terminal command with example is there is any link
<puser> gnome doesn't allow selecting windows by clicking anywhere, only, when you click on the titlebar works. What to do, to make them selectable by any part of the window?
<Arkns> right... I will try renew my code...
<Arkns> mean, re doit my code
<ardchoille> !terminal | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  each command has its own man page normally.  see 'man whatevrcommandyouwant'
<Dr_Willis> gaurav__:  start witht he basics and work your way up.  'all commands' 2697 different commands on this system :)
<Stargaze> gaurav__, check this page for the man command => http://ubuntuclips.org/videos_86.html
<user22> is there any program for ubuntu like "mobile partner" for windows?
<Dr_Willis> user22:  its possible no one in here knows what that program does for windows.
<Stargaze> user22, what's mobile partner?
<Dr_Willis> Im guessing it has somthing todo with cell phones. :)
<puser> user22: when I plugged in my megaphone modem, it installed and started right away as it was in windows.
<user22> Dr_Willis yeah, well 3g modems
<user22> i want to be able to send sms's through it
<user22> ubuntu supports 3g modems
<user22> but i need to be able to send an sms :D
<Stargaze> !3g
<puser> user22: does your modem automatically install the "mobile partner" when you stick it in windows?
<iceroot> user22: vodaphone mobile phone manager can handle that (but not with all modems) maybe have a look. dont know the exactly name of it anymore
<user22> puser yeah
<erUSUL> freetime: if you loose the secret key you can still use the public key to decipher things encripted with that secret key. you can not encript nothing new though
<iceroot> user22: also you can have another provider then vodaphone for that
<Stargaze> user22, is it USB? if yes, try installing usb-modeswitch
<user22> my 3g modem is huawei mobile connect something
<user22> yeah
<puser> user22: mine installs in windows, and it did in linux too. Looks almost the same.
<user22> i tried on ubuntu 9.10 didn't install
<user22> but
<user22> i connected easily
<user22> but i still need the gui
<freetime> erUSUL: you can tell me how to do that ?
<erUSUL> freetime: how to do what?
<puser> user22: OK, maybe you have a different modem then mine than. Here is the external link:
<puser> ftp://mypuk.dlinkddns.com/MobilePartner_Linux.rar
<erUSUL> freetime: we are talking about gpg here right?
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: Got it. Thx.
<freetime> erUSUL: decrypt without secret key
<freetime> erUSUL: yes
<user22> ok thanks
<nibbler> user22: network manager is not taking care of your modem?
<Stargaze> freetime, i think you have to install a seahorse plugin to make gpg work (that's how i repaired it)
<BryanWB> is there a way that i can install packages from the lucid lynx repos w/out upgrading? I am running karmic currently
<erUSUL> freetime: gpg --decrypt file
<Dr_Willis> BryanWB:  not without a good chance of breaking the system
<BryanWB> Dr_Willis, damn
<VCoolio> BryanWB: better find a deb or a repo on lauchpad.net, or compile from source
<nibbler> BryanWB: most likely not, either look for updated ppa if you trust those, or build the app from source
<user22> nibbler it works just fine i have no problem connecting
<user22> but i would like to send sms's from the 3g modem
<BryanWB> am trying to build from source but keep failing, argh
<nibbler> user22: that can be done without proprietery software, too. at least i believe so
<VCoolio> BryanWB: what app do you want and what is the error
<nibbler> user22: sudo aptitude install smssend
<BryanWB> VCoolio, i am trying to use kvm w/ virt-manager and the packages in karmic are too old to work together
<freetime> erUSUL:  gpg: decryption failed: No secret key
<nibbler> user22: or in genearal: aptitude search sms
<freetime> erUSUL:  :(
<BryanWB> the fixes are in newer packages, which happen to be in Lucid
<Stargaze> freetime, do you have Seahorse installed?
<user22> nibbler i hope there are programs for controlling 3g modems for ubuntu too
<freetime> Stargaze: no
<erUSUL> freetime: the file is encripted wth the public key so only the secret key can decipher it.
<Stargaze> freetime, Seahorse is what sved my gpg problem
<nibbler> user22: as i believe a 3g modem in the end is just a serial device accepting at commandos....
<puser> nibbler: It can be, but "mobile partner" is integrated GUI utility with a lot of features, besides sending SMS, you can change modem configs, check traffic, etc. The best, I could find opensource is to send recieve SMS, couldn't even read internal SMS storage in SIM card.
<Stargaze> user22, try sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<nibbler> puser: i belive with wammu you can manage your phone, read sms etc
<user32_> lol
<puser> Stargaze: what does usb-modeswitch do, I've herd about it a lot, but have a fuzzy understanding of what it does.
<puser> nibblerr: is wammu GUI?
<Stargaze> puser, Synaptic displays a description
<nibbler> puser: new usb devices are stoarge and whatever, first you only see storage, on this there is autorun für windowsdriver install. by issuing the modeswitch it turns into the device you really want
<VCoolio> BryanWB: don't know anything about kvm or its dependencies; try 'sudo apt-get build-dep kvm' and then compile again; but if dependencies are too old also in karmic, it may be difficult
<nibbler> puser: yes, it is gui
<erUSUL> puser: most usb 3g modems have to modes of operation. in one mode they act as a usb-storage and present to the system a flash drive with drivers etc. the other is the modem mode. usb-modeswitch change between the modes
<nibbler> puser, erUSUL: but the connection is done, so no modeswitch needed
<user32_> http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/407/mobilepartner.jpg
<BryanWB> VCoolio, yeah the dependencies are too old in karmic
<puser> nibbler: because, I installed gammu, seems like an integrated utility, but for console. It's so complex, it will take me forever to figure it out. I couldn't even figure out how to connect to my modem's tty port yet with it.
<erUSUL> nibbler: network manager supports some 3g modems out of the box. or/and maybe your mode does not need it
<erUSUL> modem*
<nibbler> erUSUL: i'm not talking about me, my sony ericsson k800i worked out of the box, but user22 / puser dont have problems connecting either
<user32_> lol
<hal> guys, can someone tell me what this command does? root@sentti:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.33-999-generic/include/linux# ln -s ../generated/version.h .
<user32_> according to the manufacturer of my usb modem: Windows 2000 / XP / Vista / 7 ja Mac OS X 10.4 tai 10.5
<hal> does it create a symlink over the top of the linux dir?
<iceroot> hal: man ln
<erUSUL> hal: creates a simbolic link of ../generated/version.h in the current dir
<puser> nibbler: I will have to try wammu, you suggested
<erUSUL> hal: .. is the parent dir and . is the current dir
<nibbler> puser: enjoy ;-)
<hal> erUSUL: ah, so it the symlink will be called version.h in the current dir
<erUSUL> yep
<hal> thank you erUSUL - I have always explicitly specified the name of the symlink
<erUSUL> hal: me too :)
<puser> started happening a few days ago: I can't select windows in gnome by clicking on any part of the window, only on the titlebar. Few days ago, I could. How can I fix it, so that I can click on any part of the window to select it?
<kubanc> how do i disable authentication for mounting NTFS partitins
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  you could add a fstab entry for each of them that way they get mounted at boot time. Not on first access
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  also try installing and running the 'ntfs-config' tool - it may do what you want
<Genscher> Hey :) Is there an application to deactivate sim card pins on Ubuntu?
<puser> Genscher: What's your modem model?
<kubanc> Dr_Willis, first, i'll try with ntfs-config tool
<Genscher> puser, Huawei E160, usb, AT access
<nikitis> Question:  I have a 80 GB Harddrive with 5 partitions.  Say I just bought a 1 TB Drive. and wish to copy bit for bit the 80 GB over to the 1 TB.  Do I just do dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/username/80gbhd , and then reverse it later onto the 1TB device?
<nikitis> or are there any tricks I have to do to have "dd" copy over the mbr etc
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  always use a 'bs' option with dd - or it will be slow..
<john> nikitis: why do you want a bit for bit copy?
<Genscher> puser, wammu works great but it cannot handle pins so i have to use NetworkManager to unlock the sim
<puser> Genscher: I am not sure, but Mobile Partner, might help. I am using Huawei, but E1550, and use that software. Maybe it will work for your model too.
<nikitis> john i'm basically replacing the 80 GB drive
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  that command should make a 'disk image' of the 80gb into a large  file. Yes..
<Genscher> puser, thanks, let me cvheck
<john> there is a hard disk upgrade howto
<D00msday> Hi :) anyone around willing to help a Ununtu Noob ? feels like my head will explode lol
<john> I followed that countless times
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  then what doyou want to do with it?
<erUSUL> !ask | D00msday
<ubottu> D00msday: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nikitis> get rid of the 80 GB drive
<nikitis> and use the 1TB
<nikitis> but I do not want a fresh install.  I want to use the image of the 80 GB then expand the file system later using gparted
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  that will just put the 80gb contents into a FILE  in the home dir..
<amikrop> Hello, I have some music tracks. Is there a program that will automatically find the albums and artists of those tracks, write the id3 tags of the files and rename them correctly?
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  if you want to 'copy' the stuff from the 80 to the 1tb and have it useable.. theres going tobe a few other things to do
<puser> Genscher: do you know where to get it from?
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  you could use both hd's if you wanted to.
<nikitis> Dr_Willis right, but then if I do dd if=/home/username/80GBhd of=/dev/sdb   will it boot?
<jcrawford> hey guys are there apps for Ubuntu which will allow me to take a screenshot by hitting a keyboard shortcut?  I ask because the app under Accesories will not let me take a screenshot of the code assist in Eclipse
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  it might boot.. at least it should.. now if the UUID's and stuff all work properly.. that may be the issue
<john> nikitis: use http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Hard-Disk-Upgrade/index.html
<nikitis> ah
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  and you will have to resize it to get the rest of the hd used.. that cn change the UUIDs also
<D00msday> OK I am trying to install XBMC on Ubuntu 9.04 which I have installed on a ps3 i keep getting erros about it installing other parts of xbmc I have followed everything i found on the net but still not joy
<john> nikitis: bit old, lilo instead of grub, but it's essentially the same
<Genscher> puser, actually i was googling for it because i didn't want to stretch your help too much :)
<nikitis> Dr_Willis I can use gparted for that later though
<jiohdi> jcrawford, what happens when you press printscreen button?
<puser> ftp://mypuk.dlinkddns.com/MobilePartner_Linux.rar
<jcrawford> jiohdi, i do not have that button on my keyboard i thought about that :)
<puser> Genscher: I gave that link about 5 minutes ago, so it was still in my clipboard :)
<VCoolio> jcrawford: you can put any command on a keybinding; maybe you need a delayed screenshot (gnome-screenshot -i)
<jiohdi> jcrawford: what kind of keyboard is that?
<Genscher> puser, seems to be quite popular :)
<jcrawford> jiohdi, Logitech DiNovo Edge Mac Edition
<jiohdi> ah
<puser> jcrawford: don't have a print screen button? It's a first time I hear about that. Do you have a laptop?
<puser> on mine, I have it called: prt sc, or perhaps "ps"
<jcrawford> thanks the delayed option worked for me I just could not make a selection will have to edit them later :)
<jcrawford> puser, do you have the same keyboard as I ?
<puser> jcrawford: no, I just suggested a couple of variations of what it could be called on the keyboard.
<puser> jcrawford: on mine it's "prt sc"
<jcrawford> :) it's not here, I don't believe Mac's use Print Screen.  Anyhow I got it working thanks
<puser> how can I select windows by clicking anywhere on the window, not just by clicking on the title bar in Gnome? I used to be able to, but something got screwed up.
<atrus> puser: system:preferences:windows, see if there's something about click-to-focus, or auto-raise?
<nikitis> How do you tell the block size of different partitions?
<HypothesisFrog> Typing "sudo iptables -s 64.236.144.288 -j DROP" should work shouldn't it? i.e, it should block that IP address should it not?
<VCoolio> puser: also gconf-editor has some settings at apps > metacity > general
<puser> artus: I was there before, and the only thing there, resembling my problem is: Select windows when the  mouse moves over them". When I check it, they get selected, but it's annoying that they get selected when I don't want them. :)
<MarcoPau> I get htis in my syslog when xorg suddenly crashes when switching virtual desktop "console-kit-daemon[1057]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed". do you have any hitn?
<MarcoPau> hint*
<Lazy^> Hello i've got really wierd problem with kernel 2.6.31-20. After kernel update nvidia-module crashes "picture" on gnome & kde, it gives random colors / pixels to the screen. U can use it, so it's somehow working. Without nvidia module everything work perfectly. I've tried 5 different drivers but no solution. Also reconfigure X (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg). Any ideas about this problem
<Lazy^> and also the same problem is with older kernels, this problem came after i rebooted after kernel instal....
<uuser> hello my karmic stops booting with the messages: Bug: soft lockup - CPU #0 stuck for 61s [udevd:954] and the same for "... CPU #1 stuck for 61s [alsa-utils:953] , anybody might give me a hint please?
<fasta> Can someone explain why one would install Linux when all new hardware only comes with Windows drivers?
<rsk> fasta linux comes with drivers for new hardware also
<fasta> rsk, ok, explain why on my samsung r510 laptop there are no drivers to do dimming of the screen.
<fasta> rsk, that works out of the box on Windows.
<rsk> fasta i have no idea about that situation
<MixLaToR> hello guys...i want remove karmic koala and install OpenSuse 11.2 and increase my windows capacity without infecting it ..is it possible ?
<fasta> rsk, in general all drivers on Linux are flaky unless they are for business equipment.
<fasta> rsk, so consumer drivers simply are not paid for and therefor stink.
<fasta> rsk, the power management on Windows gives me two times as much time to work on battery than the Linux drivers.
<rsk> fasta you're arguing that code that's been paid for is good and that wich isn't is bad?
<coolmadmax> fasta try first livecd
<rsk> fasta i don't belive that that's true
<rsk> in general
<MixLaToR> hello guys...i want remove karmic koala and install OpenSuse 11.2 and increase my windows capacity without infecting it ..is it possible ?
<bazhang> fasta, which version of ubuntu are you using
<eremite> fasta, what else could you need optimized drivers for, other than gaming?
<Gangrel> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ankur> everyone is getting only one fault in windows and that is......its not free....haha
<fasta> coolmadmax, I already have it installed, but I just think that Ubuntu as it works on my machine is a piece of crap. Windows sucks for different reasons, but technically there is nothing wrong with it.
<fasta> eremite, power management?
<fasta> eremite, a working audio system?
<eremite> fasta, I have no problems that are driver related to audio setup  on ubuntu, and I am a recording artist.
<fasta> eremite, I am using the right driver already, but ALSA gives all kinds of warnings saying that the driver is wrong. That sure gives confidence.
<fasta> eremite, right, so you paid $$$ for quality hardware.
<puser> fasta: because linux has almost no viruses and almost immune to it, more stable, more secure, quicker responce, very configurable in any way you want, free as beer and free ad freedom, I can run any windows app on it (almost) for any version of windows/dos os, while on any specific windows, you cannot run any older or newer programs than the ones made specifically for that version, with some...
<ankur> anyone know ...how to compile through new version kernel in ubuntu 9.10...i am having new kernel
<puser> ...exceptions, of course, it's cool, must I go on? oh, yeh, I stumbled upon one problem that was, and I mean it impossible to do in windows, so I had to do it in linux and I am a windows system/network administrator, just recently converted to linux.
<ankur> ??
<fasta> eremite, something like M-Audio or another professional card?
<coolmadmax> fasta if you are happy with windows good luck
<bazhang> fasta, was there a support question you had?
<fasta> coolmadmax, I am not happy with Windows.
<ankur> compiling with new version kernel in 9.10
<ankur> ubuntu
<fasta> bazhang, is there a way to see things are actually improving in Ubuntu?
<blinkiz> Hi. I have a iscsitarget LUN up and active. I have now added more LUNs. It seems like I have to do /etc/init.d/iscsitarget restart. No reload function. Will this create any disturbance in the already existing active LUN? It can NOT go down.
<fasta> bazhang, because I do not see it.
<bazhang> fasta, a specific issue?
 * grobda24 says hi
<coolmadmax> fasta then read and google and make ubuntu to work for you
<bazhang> fasta, meta-questions and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<grobda24> Anyone know how to show the list of channels in mplayer ? http://pastebin.com/u5xMbS88
<D00msday> Hi is it possible to install XBMC from cd on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<fasta> bazhang, being able to dim the screen on my samsung r510 out of the box or even with some tweaking might be nice.
<bazhang> fasta, what version of ubuntu
<fasta> bazhang, all.
<fasta> bazhang, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/297962
<bazhang> fasta, what version are you currently using
<fasta> bazhang, karmic, up to date.
<uuser> hello my karmic stops booting with the messages: Bug: soft lockup - CPU #0 stuck for 61s [udevd:954] and the same for "... CPU #1 stuck for 61s [alsa-utils:953] , anybody might give me a hint please?
<ankur> bazhang, new kernel???how to compile with
<Pici> !kernel | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<fasta> bazhang, if I had documentation I could probably fix it myself; I have written drivers in the past.
<ankur> pici...yeah
<puser> VCoolio: do I need to reboot after I make a change in gconf-editor, in order for changes to be applied?
<Pici> ankur: read the links from the bot.
<Thetetsu> Hi
<ankur> pici..you know
<Thetetsu> I have a problem with mi reader Card SD, the pc don't recognize reader. Insert the SD but not see.
<fasta> bazhang, I am not sure how reverse engineering Windows drivers works, but if there are tools for that, I could try that too.
<ankur> pici:where
<ankur> ?
<Pici> ankur: from ubottu
<atrus> puser: you shouldn't have to. you can restart metacity if you want, by running metacity --replace.
<Thetetsu> Can someone help me?
<ankur> pici: its saying "i m bot, i m not intelligent
<jatt> hi, I installed 9.10 but I cannot play neither mp3 nor movies.
<atrus> puser: even that is usually not necessary though (in my limited experience with metacity)
<jatt> which package should I install for this?
<frenchi> hello, I have a problem mountall in lucid lynx and kernel 2.6.33.1: it basically gets stuck at the booting process. Could anybody give me an advice on how to debug this?
<Pici> !kernel > ankur
<ubottu> ankur, please see my private message
<ankur> pici helloooo
<eremite> jatt, open Software Center and search for Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<Pici> ankur: hiiii
<Pici> frenchi : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<frenchi> thank you
<fasta> bazhang, so, you asked questions and?
<puser> artus: will restarting metacity close all open programs/windows?
<bazhang> fasta, reading bug reports and fixes,
<atrus> puser: it should not.
<jatt> eremite: thanks.
<bazhang> fasta, which video card for this? intel/nvidia
<fasta> bazhang, yes, I could try the smartdimmer tool.
<fasta> bazhang, nvidia
<fasta> bazhang, but then the tool is not integrated with the rest of the gnome-power management.
<fasta> bazhang, and I don't even know whether it works.
<adrian_> gdgdgd
<Arabus> Hey, small question. is there a package for the openssl update from the 25.Feb for ubuntu yet?
<fasta> bazhang, anyway, I would much rather pay somewhat more and have a Linux on a laptop which is guaranteed to work out of the box.
<fasta> bazhang, even Thinkpads don't have that, AFAIK.
<sara1> hi
<sara1> what software cad for linux?
<tarzeau> CAD? brlcad?
<sara1> cad
<tarzeau> yes brlcad
<bazhang> fasta, reading one bug report indicates possible workarounds involve smartdimmer, or using nvclock
<Gnea> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1201 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<sara1> gcad is 2d?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/297962 fasta
<sara1> qcad is 2d?
<fasta> bazhang, and the backlight?
<eremite> sara1, Fandango is a scripted 3d CAD engine.
<puser> artus: what means "Compositing Manager"?
<fasta> bazhang, my backlight randomly goes off or in a very non-bright mode.
<jatt> was vimdiff removed from ubuntu 9.10?
<eremite> sara1, http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html  a list of CAD software
<tarzeau> fasta: laptop with low battery power?
<tarzeau> fasta: or broken backlight
<fasta> tarzeau, while in the grid.
<Shazbot|busy> I'm sure you've heard this hundreds of times
<Shazbot|busy> but
<Shazbot|busy> Why won't chrome play youtube videos?
<ankur> i tried everything but not getting how to compile ubuntu9.10 with new kernel
<jatt> I do have vim-common installed
<ankur> pici....
<eremite> Shazbot|busy, please use ONE line to ask questions.  And, to answer yoru questions, you need to install flash.  If you have flash installed it shoudl ork flawlessly, always has for me.
<chalcedony^> Please type /server -m irc.undernet.org -j #class and join us NOW on Undernet and we'll tell you how you can create a channel INSTANT. That's right, INSTANT REGISTRATION on Undernet. Join us now on #class - Undernet and ask for chalcedony or Ruffus. THANK YOU ALL! ((( HUGS )))
<chalcedony^> Please type /server -m irc.undernet.org -j #class and join us NOW on Undernet and we'll tell you how you can create a channel INSTANT. That's right, INSTANT REGISTRATION on Undernet. Join us now on #class - Undernet and ask for chalcedony or Ruffus. THANK YOU ALL! ((( HUGS )))
<FloodBot4> chalcedony^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Shazbot|busy: it does for me
<fasta> tarzeau, someone told me that the backlight goes off when it overheats or something like that. I have no expertise with laptops, this is my first.
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: does here. you need the flash plugin?
<Pici> ankur: Yes?
<Shazbot|busy> Slart, it DID for me, but then it just stopped...
<grobda24> Is there a way to install software that does not have a "make install" using the package manager ?
<Shazbot|busy> I dunno why
<Arabus> Hey, small question. is there a package for the openssl update from the 25.Feb for ubuntu yet? (The one that enables the TLS-renegotiation )
<tarzeau> fasta: i never heard that...
<Slart> Shazbot|busy: try running it from a terminal.. see if it prints out some kind of error message
<Shazbot|busy> if I click the popout thingy on youtube it plays
<fasta> tarzeau, ok, so do you know any reason why the backlight might go off?
<tarzeau> grobda24: which software?
<Shazbot|busy> ookay
<ankur> pici..hey i tried everything but not getting how to compile with ma new kernel..
<tarzeau> fasta: yes like i told you before: maybe it's broken? or maybe it's trying to save battery power
<ori> Can someone walk me through getting the javaplugin to google chrome?
<Pici> ankur: Then ask the exact question to the channel.
<padhu> friends, any one point me the best phone book application
<Slart> !best | padhu
<ubottu> padhu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<padhu> address book also
<ankur> pici: you dont know
<ae86-drifter> ori, run chrome with sudo and use the wizard
<eremite> Shazbot|busy, sounds like you have sort of script disabling flash or HTML5, one of the two.  Youtube has switched to HTML5 for a lot of their accounts.
<ae86-drifter> i mean  gksu
<grobda24> tarzeau, http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TV_Tuner#EPG
<Pici> ankur: Correct. I don't know.  If the links the bot sent you were no help then please ask the channel.
<Shazbot|busy> it'll play for videos that are on VEVO, but not regular youtube videos
<ori> <ae86-drifter> ok how do i do that?
<padhu> ubottu: will you please tell me the one?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shazbot|busy> mmmmm, okay, ho do I fix this?
<ankur> pici: ok thanx
<tarzeau> grobda24: package it as debian package, then install that. or just the source way with make install
<puser> VCoolio, artus: weird, I had to uncheck auto_raise, restart metacity, check auto_raise again and restart metacity again in order to make windows normally selectable again. I thought, if one checkbox is checked, than it's checked, but not just showing that it's checke. This problem reminds me of windows problems.
<ae86-drifter> ori, type gksu google-chrome
<fasta> tarzeau, it depends on how you define "broken". I did not do anything physically abusive to it and when it works it works great. It is just that for whatever reason it sometimes just stops. After a switch to console and back it works about 1 in 3 times again for a long time after.
<Pici> ankur: Not the floodbot. ubottu gave you two links about the kernel, did you read them?
<puser> what does composing_manager option in metacity means?
<ae86-drifter> ori, if u got the firefox plugin that should work for chrome i think.. not sure though
<tarzeau> fasta: that's funny yes, i'd call that totter contact
<Shazbot|busy> eremite, and how would I fix that?
<grobda24> tarzeau, thanks. I was trying to package with checkinstall but tv_grab_dvb does not have a "install" entry in it's makefile which checkinstall requires
<tarzeau> loose connection. sorry google translations sucks "wackelkontakt" is the german word for it
<Shazbot|busy> I have flash plugin
<tarzeau> grobda24: then you write a install target :)
<Shazbot|busy> server smash!
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: in the right place? opt/google/chrome/plugins?
<grobda24> tarzeau, is that easy ?
<VCoolio> puser: sorry, wasn't paying attention; most of the time it works straight away; sometimes logout and back in is needed; reboot very rarely
<tarzeau> grobda24: yes i think so
<ori> <ae86-drifter> how do i run the java plugin now?
<grobda24> tarzeau, ok, thanks
<Shazbot|busy> tarzeau, I wasn't aware I was supposed to install one per browser
<sara1> brlcad is 3d?
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: neither was i
<tarzeau> sara1: yes
<eremite> Pici, is there any way to ignore the floodbots?  Or perhaps a way to hide the messages of people leaving and entering the room, other than setting text colors to match the background?  All suggestions welcome.
<Shazbot|busy> tarzeau, there is no 'plugin' folder in /opt/google/chrome
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: yes that's why you create a plugins directory
<ae86-drifter> ori, goto chrome's settings....
<fasta> tarzeau,  what is totter contact?
<Pici> eremite: Some irc clients can setup ignores for joins/parts/quits
<ankur> pici: i will try those thing...thanx for your help... :)
<puser> VCoolio: no, what I mean is that I had that option already checked. and it was not working, so I had to uncheck and check it again in order to make it to work with restart inbetween.
<ankur> byr
<ori> <ae86-drifter> lol where?
<ankur> bye
<F5> hi
<tarzeau> fasta: a loose contact, switching between contact no-contact
<F5> how are?
<tripppy> NBR support
<tripppy> ?
<Arabus> Hey, small question. is there a package for the openssl update from the 25.Feb for ubuntu yet? (The one that enables the TLS-renegotiation )
<puser> what does composing_manager option in metacity means?
<sara1> tanks
<Shazbot|busy> tarzeau, okay, it's created, now how would I install flash plugin to that perticular directory?
<fasta> tarzeau, yes, there are usually fluctuations when I move the laptop.
<eremite> Pici, I use xchat, weechat and irssi but mainly stick to the GUI.  Do either of those, to the best of your knowledge, ignore joins?
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: you download the flash plugin, it's one file (unpack it) and put it right into that directory
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: start google chrome, and it does youtube
<fasta> tarzeau, is there any usual suspect in that case?
<Pici> !quietirssi | eremite
<ubottu> eremite: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<sara1> what chanell irc for civil engineering?
<bazhang> eremite, right click channel name in xchat
<tarzeau> fasta: no, it's a state quite some devices have
<Pici> eremite: xchat can do it too, but I forget how.
<tarzeau> fasta: if the thing has warranty, try to get a replacement
<tarzeau> fasta: some people can fix it. i'm not one of those
<vivid> go comcast go
<fasta> tarzeau, I have warranty, but not in this country, which is more than annoying.
<ae86-drifter> would a virtual machine on ubuntu play games allright? i have 6GB RAM to spare
<tarzeau> fasta: which country are you in? and where's the screen from?
<fasta> tarzeau, France, Netherlands.
<tarzeau> ae86-drifter: depends on the sort of game? nethack sure. 3d games. not likely
<tarzeau> fasta: i guess getting a new screen is cheaper :)
<ae86-drifter> tarzeau, they would be the latest 3d games
<fasta> tarzeau, so can you just buy any new screen of the right dimensions?
<rsk> ae86-drifter then no
<D00msday> Hi, anyone know where I can got to get some help installing xbmc on unbuntu 9.04 ?
<rsk> ae86-drifter wine is a better choise
<fasta> tarzeau, or are there a million standards for that too?
<k0ala> how to install jre on ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<ae86-drifter> rsk, some games dont work for me..
<fasta> tarzeau,  I did already read how to remove the screen on some website.
<tarzeau> fasta: depends on the cable connectors you have. any should do fine, i'd try to get a larger one
<k0ala> !Multiverse repository
<fasta> tarzeau, the cable connectors you are talking about are normally invisible right, unless you take the machine apart.
<fasta> ?
<tarzeau> fasta: laptop?
<Pici> !multiverse | k0ala
<ubottu> k0ala: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fasta> tarzeau, yes, laptop.
<tarzeau> fasta: oh sucks :)
<tarzeau> fasta: get a new laptop then
<Shazbot|busy> tarzeau, how do I unpack and put it into a directory from cli? "sudo tar xvjf <package> /opt/google/chrome/plugins" ?
<fasta> tarzeau, replacement screens do exist.
<k0ala> thanks all
<coolmadmax> fasta why not check power management and see display options
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: no, put the package into /opt/google/chrome/plugins, cd there
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: then sudo tar xzf the.tar.gz
<fasta> coolmadmax, I did already do that, as any rational person would have done.
<tarzeau> fasta: then good luck replacing it. i got no idea
<fasta> tarzeau, ok. Desktops are so much nicer. At least you can open them up with 6 screws or less.
<tarzeau> i wonder why people use google-chrome, if there's chromium-browser (it's in lucid lynx now)
<tarzeau> fasta: i agree, but you can't carry them around
<Dr_Willis> I found google-chrome worked better.
<tarzeau> i wish chromium run on non-x86
<tarzeau> Dr_Willis: really? i didn't notice a different
<fasta> tarzeau, I do like how quiet the machine is compared to the monster desktops.
<Dr_Willis> tarzeau:  its been a month+ since ive last tried the 2.. so there may be improvements now.
<Dr_Willis> tarzeau:  ive basically gone back to firefox now
<tarzeau> Dr_Willis: how so?
<fasta> tarzeau, anyway, IMHO, they should last at least 10 years.
<eremite> Dr_Willis, I was urprised to notice Chrome was faster than all other browsers for me, and it passed the Acid tests better than all except Midori, I think.
<fasta> tarzeau, but they are designed to fail :(
<Shazbot|busy> tarzeau, done, it didn't work
<HypothesisFrog> There we go. A connection to an invalid IP address http://i40.tinypic.com/famvxy.jpg
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: the package is .tar.gz ? or what?
<fasta> Is there even a vendor who sells machines with a 5 year warranty on all of the components?
<fasta> (laptops)
<Dr_Willis> fasta:  if they do..they proberly charge extra.
<tarzeau> fasta: they exist, with the extra charge
<fasta> Dr_Willis, yes, they will just compute the probability of it breaking.
<dabaR> What's the deal with httpd.conf vs. apache2.conf in /etc/apache2?
<fasta> Dr_Willis, and not actually create a better product.
<Shazbot|busy> tarzeau, the package was tar.gz, I moved it to /opt/google/chrome/plugins, then I did "sudo tar xzf <package>" then libflashplayer.so came out, and is now in /opt/google/chrome/plugins, and then restarted chrome...and it doesn't work
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: that's very strange
<puser> What's wrong with my network manager applet (nm-applet)? It's icon doesn't appear in notification area, but I can see nm-manager running in the task bar and it's baloons are coming from the notification area. When I precizely click correctly on an empty space of notification area to where the baloons are coming out and get network manager's menu, I am able to connect to the internet. When...
<puser> ...it's connecting and when it get connected, it displays icon in notification area. As soon as I disconnect, the icon disappears and I have to pixel hunt with the mouse on the notification area to get the network manager's menu opened again in order to be able to connect to the internet again.
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: you got 32 or 64bit linux?
<Shazbot|busy> 64
<Shazbot|busy> D:
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: oh :) no wonder
<IMoM> GM all, is there a channel to assist with Ubuntu kernel config/compile issues?
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: did you get the right libflashplayer.so, the one for 64-bit linux?
<Shazbot|busy> how I fix then?
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: you get the right flashplayer so
<Shazbot|busy> crap
<john> tarzeau: 64 bit flash works here. also on chrome
<Shazbot|busy> I don't know
<Shazbot|busy> sorry for language
<Shazbot|busy> wait, i thought there wasn't a 64 bit version
<tarzeau> john: with the 32bit plugin? never worked for me (needs the 32bit compat libs installed i guess)
<Shazbot|busy> inform me plz
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: there is!
<marcus_> hi all. has debconf-get-selections been replaced by debconf-show?
<eremite> Shazbot|busy, downoad Adobe Flash plugins via Syaptic insted of from the Adobe wbsite.  Worked for me afew days go.
<john> tarzeau: hm, can't remember you could be right
<Shazbot|busy> eremite, like "adobe-flashplugin" ?
<Shazbot|busy> I have that...
<Shazbot|busy> have had that
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy, john: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<sara1> what cap for linux?
<eremite> Shazbot|busy, just search for adobe and look for the packages that loo like te flash packages.  Should be called something like adobe-flash-plugin or close to that name.
<Shazbot|busy> lol
<sara1> what software sap for linux?
<Shazbot|busy> tarzeau, page isn't loading :?
<Shazbot|busy> :/*
<tarzeau> Shazbot|busy: works fine here. are you in singapore?
<Shazbot|busy> lol no
<Shazbot|busy> I'm in the US
<tarzeau> dunno maybe it's some weapon export regulation, they can't deliver it to your country
<Shazbot|busy> I went to just labs.adobe.com and it's not torking
<Shazbot|busy> working*
<eremite> lol, flash doesnt work in singapore?  I'd love to hear that.
<wazzaaaaa> sara1 , you want to ger sap working on ubuntu?
<eremite> Shazbot|busy, which browser,have you restared the browser?  Have you installed the latest ubuntu updates?
<Shazbot|busy>  just REALLY slow: 64 bytes from 192.150.18.72: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=102 ms
<Shazbot|busy> eremite, chrome, yes, yes
<saganbyte> ANy idea what is the command for installing language packs on 804 lts?
<sara1> yes
<sara1> wazzaaaaa:yes
<Shazbot|busy> oh
<Shazbot|busy> girlfriend is hogging bandwidth
<k0ala> 7900 byets/sec -> download speed.. something wrong?
<wazzaaaaa> sara1, try this url "http://sap.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/sap-basis/sap-installation-on-ubuntu-linux-2340779"
<sCOTTo> hey guys - I am about to install Ubuntu Server - what does Enterprise Cloud do differently to normal Ubuntu Server ?
<eniacpx> What IRC client does everyone here use?
<user32_> mirc ofc
<sCOTTo> x-chat for OSX ;)
<wazzaaaaa> sara1, sorry that url dosent say much
<user32_> mirc > *
<ProfessorBacon> haha
<ProfessorBacon> mirc
<wazzaaaaa> ! info sap
<eremite> eniacpx, xchat, weechant and irssi
<IMoM> XChat
<ProfessorBacon> irssi here
<joe75> colloquy ftw
<wazzaaaaa> !sap
<erUSUL> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<user32_> khaled should port mirc to linux :)
<ProfessorBacon> why?
<user32_> because it's the best irc client
<bazhang> !ot > user32_
<ubottu> user32_, please see my private message
<ProfessorBacon> uhh .. yeah
 * sCOTTo cringes
<sCOTTo> so guys - can anyone give me a SIMPLE split between Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu Cloud ?
<sCOTTo> I am setting this up as my Office GW & LAMP machine for testing websites...
<Shazbot|busy> tarzeau, lol omg, it still doesn't work
<Shazbot|busy> dude
<Shazbot|busy> I'll figure this out some other time
<Shazbot|busy> I have homework to do
<eremite> sCOTTo, what do you mean "simple split"
<sara1> tanks
<kitti> k
<sCOTTo> as in a simple set of differences between the two.
<sCOTTo> eremite:
<sCOTTo> brb
<erUSUL> sCOTTo: Ubuntu Cloud has preinstalled the cloud infraestructure of ubuntu (eucalyptus iirc)
<erUSUL> ?
<farmer1991> are here people dutch?
<erUSUL> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bazhang> farmer1991, in #ubuntu-nl
<farmer1991> erusul :p
<eremite> farmer1991, there is an ubuntu-nl channel\
<farmer1991> nederlands ?
<puser> why my network manager in notification area doesn't appear until I connect. When I disconnect, it disappears again.
<eremite> farmer1991, type /join #ubuntu-nl
<eremite> puser, do you need it there if it is not in use?
<farmer1991> #ubuntu-nl
<eniacpx> farmer1991, /join #ubuntu-nl
<eremite> farmer, please type /join before typeing #ubuntu-nl.  You should type    /join #ubuntu-nl
<erUSUL> sCOTTo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<puser> eremite: yes, it has menu to connect to the internet with my 3G modem. I used to have it there a few days ago, something happened to it. It's not showing up anymore, but the balloons are popping up from it from the notification area. I have to pixel-by-pixel hunt for it int the notification area in order to click the right pixel in order for the menu to come up.
<blackxored> hi guys, I'm sick of evolution already it seems, there's a thunderbird couchdb equivalent???
<IMoM> is there an Ubuntu kernel config/compile channel?
<erUSUL> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erUSUL> !kernel > IMoM
<ubottu> IMoM, please see my private message
<eniacpx> puser: Did you change your icon theme recently?
<erUSUL> IMoM: use the ubuntu cnfig file
<kitti> ola
<eremite> puser, you have been stating problems with Ubuntu for the last 2 days in here.  What did you do to yoru system to make it so screwed up?  You said you were playing with settings.  Suonds like a lot of settings were played with.  Perhaps you should reinstall and start fresh, that way things should work better.
<blinkiz> How do I add more iscsi targets (ietd.conf) without having to restart iscsitarget service?
<ori> ae86-drifter: hey i did it just by downloading sun java from the software center
<puser> puser: yes, I didn't even think about it. :) ...but I don't remember, which one I've had originally.
<eniacpx> puser: doesn't matter, just try another one, the icon for the network manager applet probably doesn't exist, or is screwed up in your current theme.
<kitti> hello
<puser> eniacpx: ok I'll try, thanx
<erUSUL> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<eniacpx> puser: NP, tell me how it goes.
<sCOTTo> erUSUL:   what would make me take Cloud over normal Server ?
<kitti> what?
<erUSUL> sCOTTo: the desire to run a cloud server ? if you do not know wht you need it for is becouse you do not need it
<sCOTTo> lol fair enough
<sCOTTo> erUSUL:   I am installing ubuntu as my network Gateway, firewall, LAMP server & ROUTER etc - am I safest using the normal server version ?
<kitti> no se hablar ingles
<erUSUL> sCOTTo: yes
<sCOTTo> thanks :)
<erUSUL> !es | kitti
<ubottu> kitti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> sCOTTo: no problem
<sCOTTo> im out now ;)
 * vaysu surfing net
<IMoM> erUSUL, that will not help for what I require...  I need to prevent the kernel scramming my video chipset on boot
<erUSUL> IMoM: but you can use the config as base then only change the one thing that needs changing
<erUSUL> IMoM: if not is easy to make a no working kernel
<IMoM> erUSUL, I am on my 3rd compile now... changed all parts that look like it could mess my video..  currently took out NLS
<erUSUL> IMoM: what is the problem with your video card and why you think a kernel option is the culprit?
<wazzaaaaa> is there a persian ubuntu chat room?
<IMoM> erUSUL, other kernels, like CentOS default kernel works in RL3 with no problem..
<erUSUL> !arabic
<IMoM> erUSUL, Ubuntu kernel kicks something before I even  get a login
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Gangrel> lucid 10.04 are beta?
<erUSUL> IMoM: tried booting withot the quiet and splash kernel options ?
<erUSUL> Gangrel: alpah afaik
<erUSUL> !lucid | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<IMoM> erUSUL, yes..  nothing of use..  looks like it is still in initrd, not done a switchroot yet
<aorthr33> why does updatedb not work in 9.10?  is it no longer needed?
<sipior> !ir > wazzaaaaa
<ubottu> wazzaaaaa, please see my private message
<kitti> haw old are yuo?
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | aorthr33
<ubottu> aorthr33: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<IMoM> erUSUL, then my LCD just "whites out"
<erUSUL> IMoM: passing a vga= parameter does not help either?
<kitti> eeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<aorthr33> doesnt work = -bash: updatedb: command not found
<erUSUL> !es | kitti
<ubottu> kitti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kitti> baybay
<josema> hay algien
<kitti> ola
<josema> olaaaa
<shawn146> hi
<sevenseeker> 10.4 isn't recognizing my Dell Inspiron 9300 optical drive (and won't let me eject, 'eject cdrom' hangs): http://paste2.org/p/719967
<IMoM> erUSUL, didn't try that...  usually that takes effect earlier...  Worth a shot after the compile is completed..  thanks
<josema> solo españoles
<shawn146> there we go
<Pici> !es | josema
<ubottu> josema: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eniacpx> IMoM: Have you tried deleting your xorg.conf file, or simply renaming it? When you do this, Ubuntu will create a default file to use, which may work so you can figure out your issue. I have only been half following your thread so I apologize if this is useless info. I have a white-screen issue with a laptop of mine and this fixed it.
<josema> kitty de donde eres
<kitti> jeje
<shawn146> hello?
<erUSUL> aorthr33: in my system updatedb comes from mlocate
<erUSUL> !es | kitti josema
<ubottu> kitti please see above
<kitti> de hello kitti
<IMoM> eniacpx, this is even in runlevel 3
<sipior> sevenseeker: 10.4 hasn't been released yet. you can try asking in #ubuntu+1
<josema> xD
<sevenseeker> right, thanks (didn't know there was a dev channel)
<erUSUL> !runlevels | IMoM
<ubottu> IMoM: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<shawn146> ??
<Pici> shawn146: hi
<eniacpx> IMoM: Ouch, nevermind. :)
<shawn146> hi pici
<rabbit1> how to install eclipse-php-galileo-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz + ubuntu
<shawn146> i just installed ubuntu on my main computer
<IMoM> eniacpx, good thought.. :)
<eremite> shawn146, welcome to freedom.
<shawn146> freedom?
<wazzaaaaa> shawn146, you did well
<shawn146> i have used it a little earlier this year
<shawn146> lol
<eniacpx> Lets not scare him off guys...
<shawn146> but reinstalled xp since i was confused
<shawn146> then i decided to ome back
<stanman246> is it possible to have a 'backup' default gateway?
<shawn146> *come
<IMoM> reading the responce from ubottu, does that mean there is no CLI only run level?
<rabbit1> how to install eclipse-php-galileo-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<shawn146> and here i am again with ubuntu ready to learn :D
<marcus_> is there an admin specific ubuntu irc channel available?
<Chris___> how do I force an fsck on reboot again? "touch /fsck" feels wrong
<Evil_Otto> Has anyone here ever set up multiple IPs on an interface on ubuntu from within a virtualbox machine?
<shawn146> i am using 9.10
<eniacpx> IMoM: Thats what I thought 3 was. Maybe try my suggestion then....
<erUSUL> Chris___: is "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<eremite> marcus_, why do you need to speak to admins directly?  There should be enough in here to help you.
<osmosis> i installed xubuntu-desktop to check it out, then uninstalled. but now im stuck with the xubuntu login screen. how do I put it back to the original ubuntu login screen ?
<erUSUL> marcus_: #ubuntu-ops
<IMoM> eniacpx, 3 is/should be RL3 in SysV
<Chris___> that's it. thanks erUSUL.
<marcus_> thanks
<erUSUL> IMoM: recovery mode
<IMoM> erUSUL, should it be CLI still? no X?
<erUSUL> IMoM: and if you want you can modify upstart and init to make a runlevel to suit your needs
<haakon87> Well, congratulations shawn146! Welcome to freedom. By freedom we mean the four freedoms, as the FSF originally laid them out over twenty years ago.
<erUSUL> IMoM: yes recovery mode is single user mode
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> awsome1
<shawn146> *!
<IMoM> erUSUL, I am so used to using telinit  to bounce between 3 and 5 for testing X configs..  something to play with when I return from work.. thanks chaps
<Piranah> Anyone know if there is a way to track a system  event easily ? Last 2 days my ubuntu box has been rebooting at random it seems...
<IMoM> gtg, l8r
<erUSUL> Piranah: research the system logs
<phillw> Piranah: there's a lot of info in /var/logs
<shawn146> how long will it be before i master ubuntu like microsoft's systems?
<haakon87> That depends on what you mean by "master".
<Piranah> erUSUL, Ya im looking int that now... also just loaded Tiger.... last simply shows reboot   system boot  2.6.31-20-generi Tue Mar 16 09:00 - 10:01  (01:00)
<phillw> shawn146: possibly never ;-)  They keep adding things :-D
<shawn146> oh
<haakon87> But if you want to learn, I suggest learning the terminal sometime.
<shawn146> but get to know sufficient?
<shawn146> and understand lol
<eremite> shawn146, I became a typical Ubuntu user after a few weeks.  I could use the terminal and navigate the filesystem with ease after about a month or two.
<shawn146> oh wow
<shawn146> but at 8: 25 i have to go to school
<shawn146> :(
<haakon87> Yeah, the filesystem is slightly counterintuitive if you're used to windows. But it's not bad, it's just unusual.
<shawn146> and its 8:16
<phillw> shawn146: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065  is a ggod place to start - get the free book !!
<wrapsik> Hello, I got ubuntu 9.04. I wanna instal other linux near the ubuntu, can i use ubu. swap on the other linux?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> haakon87:  that imples that windows is 'intuitive' :) heh..
<shawn146> oh and i like how ubuntu installs with no problem than micro$oft winblowz
<phillw> wrapsik: all linux installs should 'see' a swap area and use it.
<haakon87> Windows *is* rather intuitive to you since you've grown used to it. It's not horrible, as such.
<shawn146> oh
<GUcko> hi guys, I'm facing a problem with my web cam. The picture doesn't appear on 9.10 :(
<wrapsik> phillw: thx
<GUcko> It works with Crunchbang
<Chris___> thanks erUSUL, my bad file sectors are fixed and I'm now happily google chrome'ing again!
<GUcko> I can find out what's wrong
<shawn146> i g2g
<eremite> GUcko, I used to use cheese webcam booth.  Try that app out.
<haakon87> Also, shawn146 while none of us are member of the MS fanclub, we do try to write MS and not M$ and so on.
<erUSUL> 1yay | Chris___
<haakon87> Goodbye, and GL.
<erUSUL> !yay | Chris___
<ubottu> Chris___: Glad you made it! :-)
<GUcko> eremite: cheese webcam?
<Chris___> :p
<shawn146> ohk lol
<shawn146> just a joke from my friends lol
<eremite> GUcko, yes.  It's an app in the repos.  Open the Software center and search for cheese.
<GUcko> k
<haakon87> Yes, but it seems really immature to hate on others in our own rooms. Live and let live, and all that. ;)
<puser> eremite: I am fixing and setting up 2 computers. I am a new to linux and to ubuntu in particular. I installed it about 2-3 weeks ago and learning about the system as much as I can. I am against reinstalling the system. I always look for solutions. Is that what you prefer to do when you get a problem, reinstall? What if I do something after reinstall that will create a similar problem? Do you...
<puser> ...suggest reinstall again? No, I never reinstalled Windows and never will Linux, especially. I always looked for solutions, that's why I got so good in Windows. I better spend time looking for a solution, then reinstall, that way I kill two ducks with one shot. Learning a solution, when it happens again with me or somebody else and learning a whole bunch about the system that I couldn't of...
<puser> ...possibly, without such troubleshooting. PS. No offence, does it bother you that I am here looking for help?
<FloodBot4> puser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn146> i will be back in about 4-5 hours
<phillw> GUcko: also, there is a list of cams that work happily with ubuntu, I'll dig the link out, if you want.
<calebr> Hi, gitk doesn't start and display no errors (even with fresh repo). any ideas why?
<GUcko> phillw: please :)
<phillw> GUcko: it also has info on getting cams going, when fixes are needed --- give me a cple of minutes.
<GUcko> phillw: this webcam works with Crunchbang Linux 9.04
<haakon87> puser: Sometimes a reinstall *is* the best solution. After a system have been compromised for instance, it's the only solution.
<GUcko> phillw: my cam is A4Tech
<GUcko> phillw: ok
<rabbit1> how to install eclipse-php-galileo-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz in ubuntu 8.04
<haakon87> rabbit1: Why don't you install from the repos?
<eniacpx> haakon87: Yes, but in his case it was suggested because he couldn't see the icon for the network manager applet.
<eremite> puser, I dont mess up my system much, and if I cannot fix it manually I usually install.  My home folder is not on the same partition as my OS, so I can reinstall without losing data files.  I suggest that you start fresh if you are new to Ubuntu because it may take you forever to actually figure out what you did wrong.  If you feel comfortable trying to fix your system then I suggest you do that, but a fresh install is always a saf
<eremite> e way to get things back to default.
<rabbit1> haakon87: i did, but dint work fine, with the php plugin
<stanman246> is it possible to have a backup default gateway?
<haakon87> rabbit1: Well, isn't there a readme in the tarball?
<eniacpx> puser: Did the icon suggestion fix the issue?
<GUcko> eremite: I tried Cheese. The cam doesn't work :(
<rabbit1> haakon87: there is, but very confusing
<GUcko> eremite: I see the light on, but the computer doesn't receive any signal
<haakon87> does it mention stuff like ./configure, make or make install?
<phillw> GUcko: there is a list my manufacturer here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  try some other apps like vlc to access the webcam
<rabbit1> haakon87: its straight away going to troubleshooting
<phillw> *my == by**
<eremite> GUcko, sorry to hear that.  Im not a webcam kind of guy, so I fear I cannot be of service to you.  Ask for help every 10 minutes or so, hopefully someone will be able to assist you soon.
<haakon87> Well, can you paste it in pastebin or something?
<GUcko> Dr_Willis: vlc for webcam?! How
<rabbit1> haakon87: in eclipse folder, there is eclipse (executable file)
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  most video players can access a 'video for linux' compatiable device
<haakon87> does it run?
<chiossif> Hi to all. Has anyone ever used stereo vision with ubuntu? (or any other linux distribution : -) ) - I've been looking for a value for money hardware for a new ubuntu pc. Thank you.
<puser> haakon87: I started with DOS, then moved with all versions of Windows ladder. Let's talk about Windows XP, because, I've been with it for about 7-8 years, don't remember exactly. I never reinstalled, not once. I always found a solution even after a compromize. I've learned so much about it's security holes, a few of times, I even wrote my own programs to fight with virus/trojan, hacker...
<puser> ...intrusions myself, because antivirus/firewall didn't hold them all and successfully cleaned the system.
<rabbit1> haakon87: "The Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its companion launcher jar. "
<eremite> puser, I'm sorry that it took you 8 years to find Ubuntu.
<haakon87> puser: According to MS own security folks, you should reinstall. Considering that you *cannot* trust a compromised system, no matter if it's a *nix or a windows system, you *should* in that case. If it's your own computer, then that's your own choice, but don't claim that it's never the right choice... ;)
<haakon87> rabbit1, what java version do you use?
<puser> eniacpx: I had to wait for one download to finish in order to test it, because I have to disconnect in order to see, if it worked. So, it will be a few minutes more, before I can tell, if it worked. Thanx
<rabbit1> haakon87: god, let me know how to check it
<haakon87> java --version
<haakon87> in a terminal
<charles_> How can I change the system password?
<haakon87> Sorry, "java -version"
<Dr_Willis> charles_:  what system password?
<rabbit1> haakon87: couldn't create java virutal machine
<haakon87> too used to GNU tools... :(
<rumpsy> charles: ?
<marijuana> guys, i install wondershaper but where to find the installation directory?
<rumpsy> charles_: are you sure
<haakon87> rabbit1: sorry, I meant "java -version" one dash. I'm too used to GNU tools.
<rabbit1> haakon87: "1.6.0_0"
<eremite> marijuana, /usr/bin/ ?
<haakon87> Then I have no clue man. sorry... :(
<marijuana> eremite: i dont find wondershaper dir there
<Vigo> charles_: System>Users but not the /root, that is not needed.
<rabbit1> haakon87: OpenJDK Runtime Environment
<rabbit1> haakon87: thats ok
<eremite> marijuana, open your serach utility and search for wondershaper :)
<chiossif> charles_: System->Admin...->Users and Passwords go and check CAREFULLY first
<charles_> I use the same lower case system password on many computers, but on this computer I accidentally had the caplock key on when I installed Unbuntu.
<eremite> search**\
<erUSUL> marijuana: dpkg -L wondershaper
<rabbit1> marijuana is a drug
<haakon87> charles_: And that's why my capslock is a Ctrl... That and emacs.
<phillw> marijuana: from terminal type locate wondershaper
<eremite> marijuana, Places > Search For Files
<neocid> Holaaaa
<marijuana> ok.. guys i will remove it, and reinstall again..
<rumpsy> neocid: halo
<marijuana> i will tell you later
<charles_> So it's very disconcerting to have to remember to type it UPPERCASE on this computer and lowercase on all others
<Vigo> charles_: To access the users and groups, System>Administration>Users and Groups,
<chiossif> charles_: so change YOUR password and be sure you have admin rights at your pc
<neocid> hi
<rumpsy> neocid: hi
<haakon87> charles_: use passwd to change your password.
<galaxy> how can i compile kernel
<puser> eniacpx: oh, wow, thanx a lot!, the icon change worked.
<tania> k
<neocid> where u from?
<neocid> Alguien habla español?
<rumpsy> neocid: this is not a offtopic channel
<eremite> Any Mozilla nerds in here?  Just wondering... I have 3.6 installed and updates keep suggesting 3.5 updates.  Does this effect my other install?  I dont have 3.5 anymore.
<Vigo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GUcko> can sony cybershot cameras work as webcams?
<rumpsy> neocid: we can move to offtopic channel
<rumpsy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chiossif> eremite: I use Namoroka and I'm ok with all updates
<eremite> chiossif, I use that too, but updates even try to install FireFox branding still. LOL\
<rumpsy> neocid #ubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> eremite how did you install FFox 3.6 ?
<Vigo> eremite: Did you do the upgrade and or update?
 * vaysu omg its raining heavily
<neocid> ty
<GUcko> cam still doesn't work
<phillw> GUcko: did you have a look at the link I gave you ?
<GUcko> phillw: sure. I couldn't find the model
<chiossif> Has anyone ever used stereo vision with ubuntu? (or any other linux distribution : -) )
<phillw> what is the make / model - I'll go have a look
<GUcko> A4Tech PK-720MJ
<haakon87> Btw, which video player would you guys recommend? GTK only.
<eniacpx> pusr: Good to hear!
<GUcko> phillw: what drives me crazy is that it works with CrunchBang Linux out of the box!
<Vigo> chiossif: I think that is in the Mediabuntu , let me check.
<xass> http://www.ourladyboys.com/
<eremite> kick xass please
<eremite> OPS please kick xass, spamming pr0n links.
<Vigo> chiossof: Srry, is called Mythbuntu, my error
<Pici> eremite: please use the !ops trigger next time.
<eremite> Sorry Pici.
<Vigo> chiossof: http://www.mythbuntu.org/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<charles_> The System/Users and Groups thing lets me go throught the steps of changing my password, but it doesn't change. This sucks. Why?
<charles_> Those who said to use passwd: What do you mean? At terminal?
<phillw> GUcko: seems popular cam in russian - struggling to find an english language site :-\
<rocio> HOLA
<llutz> charles_: open terminal and type "passwd <enter>" follow instructions
<erUSUL> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> charles_: as user...
<rocio> HELLO
<rocio> WHAT YOU NAME
<Pici> rocio: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<chiossif> Vigo: have you used mythubuntu with stereo imaging?
<puser> eremite: :), well, as far as I know, Ubuntu is a lot younger than that, but I've tried different linux distributions ever since 1997, played with them for a few days and then stopped, not because didn't want to, but because of lack of time. I was always sort on time. I am a programmer, where I had to meet my project deadlines as much as I could, so didn't really have much time playing with...
<puser> ...it and didn't have time to devote to learn it, but I always liked it :). The only thing that I am sorry about is that I didn't know about linux when I started using computers. My first computer was DOS, on Intell 8080 processor, and by the time, I found out about linux, I was already hooked on DOS/Windows, with a good collection of software/games, money invested in software, and other...
<puser> ...reasons: learning other operating system. Time commited to programming projects, etc. Why I moved now finally, and without turning back, because I was sick of Windows for a long time, my bowl of patience just spilled over. Why I didn't move long time ago. Once again, no time to learn, programming projects to turn, etc.
<FloodBot4> puser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karan> hi
<karan> is there anyway i can download pc bsd with gnome?
<Vigo> chisoif: I used it a little, yes, testing before it became an Official Derivative, di not really get that deep into it, was just common stuff, the Mythbuntu packages can be installed on Ubuntu, test them like that is a wise thing.
<usuario_> putones
<robert__> hi
<usuario_> askrosos
<usuario_> ablad en español
<robert__> can someone help me with a usb issue please?
<usuario_> k me dimces
<llutz> karan: "wget ftp://mirrors.isc.org/pub/pcbsd/8.0/amd64/PCBSD8.0-x64-bootonly.iso"
<usuario_> tuuu
<usuario_> HELLOOO!!!!
<charles_> Got it. It seems that the Terminal is the only way to do it. The Gui is an unworkable decoy, IMO. Either by intention or by defect. Problem solved
<genii> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> karan: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<usuario_> I'M SCHOOL
<karan> i wanna dual boot
<robert__> lsusb lists the device but fdisk -l does not show the drive
<karan> anywase
<usuario_> MY NAME IS CARLAS
<karan> <llutz> that is pc bsd with gnome?
<maxi_> #python
<eremite> maxi_, please type /join before the room name.
<karan> hello??
<llutz> karan: that is netinst, install whatever you want later </ot>
<eremite> Hello karan
<JOSE-_-JAVIER> HOLA
<karan> hi
<karan> eremite
<bombcm__>  how can i reduce resorce when i open vmware with windows xp on ubuntu 9.1
<genii> JOSE-_-JAVIER: English here please
<JOSE-_-JAVIER> ME COMP LOS WILIS
<GUcko> The cam worked with VLC!!!
<eremite> !es JOSE-_-JAVIER
<karan> whats netinst?
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  so its a cheese issue. and not a cam/driver issue
<Pici> karan: Please use #pcbsd for pcbsd questions, it is not on-topic for this channel.
<GUcko> Dr_Willis: but I doesn't work with Skype also
<GUcko> Dr_Willis: now it works with Cheese!
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  so its a cheese and skype issue. and not a cam/driver issue
<rabbit1> how to install eclipse-php-galileo-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz in ubuntu 8.04?
<Dr_Willis> GUcko:  so its a random issue?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: can u help me across?
<eremite> GUcko, I never use Skype.  Ever.  The FOSS community needs to come up with a viable alternative to Skype.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  Huh?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: once done with Gucko
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: how to install eclipse-php-galileo-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz in ubuntu 8.04
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  state the problem to the channel. see who can help - Ive no idea on anything with php
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: i have extracted the file
<eremite> rabbit1, http://johnpaulett.com/2009/06/26/install-eclipse-galileo-3-5-on-ubuntu-jaunty/
<marijuana> guys, how to run this command 'sudo wondershaper eth0 500 100' everytime i login ubuntu?
<rabbit1> eremite: thx, will check right away
<rabbit1> its ok Dr_Will
<ppaulhus> Hi. Im having a lot of issues trying to get my ubuntu box with nvidia graphics card to output to my TV in its native resolution of 1366 x 768. Anyone has any suggestions for me? Here's my xorg.conf http://pastie.org/871951 ... the resolution i get for now is 1024x768
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  'login' or 'at boot up' ?
<puser> haakon87: I am aware about that they say that :) , I am an MCP and MCSE. But I got so accustomed to fixing windows briches that I learned everything where and how viruses/trojans/root-kits/worms and hackers could get through. and if they did, I saw it right away and removed them from the file system and the registry and replaced just the affected system files with originals without reinstalling th
<puser> e whole system.
<infecto> marijuana: add to rc.local
<marijuana> guys, how to run this command automatically 'sudo wondershaper eth0 500 100' everytime i login ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  at boot up => put in rc.local - no sudo needed
<bombcm__> rc.local ror -> freeBSD
<marijuana> Dr_Willis: how to add  it?
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  look at the file.. its rather straight forwared
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  /etc/rc.locl
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  /etc/rc.local
<marijuana> ok wait
 * Dr_Willis waits for no one
<eremite> Sort of off topic but short and top the point: how do the BSD OS' compare to Ubuntu in regards to usability?  I've always wanted to try out some BSD distros along side Ubuntu and was wondering if the learning curve was as large as I suspect.  All *nix systems should relativly be similar, correct?
<theadmin> Any idea whether Compiz runs with KDE?
<eremite> theadmin, yes it does
<Pici> eremite: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> err, oops, i meant to say "with XFCE"
<eremite> theadmin, I would assume it does.
<eremite> theadmin, it does not jive well with Fluxbox, OpenBox, BlackBox, Icewm ETC.
<marijuana> Dr_Willis: i found 'exit 0' in /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  did you read the comments? commands go befor the exit 0
<theadmin> eremite: icewm? I thought that's a window manager?
<bombcm__> i think ubuntu 10.04 work for weather
<marijuana> Dr_Willis: i read, but i dont understand... what to do now
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  the commands go in the file.. above the exit 0 statement
<rjb> i have a modem huawei e226, if it is inactive for a time i lost connectio, is there any way to
<eremite> theadmin, yes, but if you dont have a full environment installed compiz wont work.  Many peopel dont recognize the difference between a full desktop environment and a WM when not familiar with the terms.
<rjb> i have a modem huawei e226, if it is inactive for a time i lost connectio, is there any way to improve it?
<marijuana> Dr_Willis: OH ic.. so i just type 'sudo wondershaper eth0 500 100' in there?
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  i stated earlier the SUDO is not needed in rc.local
<rjb> the worst is that with win7 it works ok
<marijuana> Dr_Willis: ok, so just type wondershaper eth0 500 100 rite?
<FriedrichMan> hey guys
<marijuana> ok
<marijuana> thanks alot Dr_Willis
<FriedrichMan> got a problem with my netbook keyboard config
<rjb> anybody had troubles with huawei e226?
<kitti> ola
<FriedrichMan> it's an eee and the problem is with the accents....(´ )
<FriedrichMan> I have it config on Latin American keyboard
<bombcm__> <FriedrichMan> it's an eee and the problem is with the accents....(´ ) ฒฒ
<bombcm__> you need to config legion
<kitti> josema estas hay
<rocket16> Hello all,
<FriedrichMan> yeah,... it doesnt write the accents above the letters but between them
<bombcm__> and you need to add your keyboard
<bombcm__> aha
<FriedrichMan> it's a built in keyboard
<rocket16> I need some help about Python,
<karan> is opensuse a good distro
<karan> cuz i cant take the youtube lagg anymore guyz
<kaolbrec> rocket16, try #python ?
<rocket16> karan: Yes, but YAST in Open Suse is poor
<karan> deos rpm. work?
<rocket16> kaolbrec: Ok,
<karan> like fedora
<kaolbrec> karan, switching to opensuse won't change youtube
<karan> why?
<kaolbrec> karan, that's down to flash support in linux
<rocket16> Ubuntu is better than Open Suse,
<karan> but why is it better?
<MortarMan> Hi i have p12 autentification file for wifi access, all i need in windows is to use certifikate without passwords etc... but in ubuntu, i dont know what type of encryption, password and other things to write. APPLY button is not clickable. can you help ?
<karan> fedora is ugly but was a lot more stable
<karan> for me
<rocket16> karan: Because of ease of use and better development
<p0e> if i want to mount an ISO to install under Wine will any ISO mounter do or do I have to install one under wine (e.g. daemon-tools)
<karan> im gonna install the gnome version
<bombcm__> u r on OS
<rocket16> karan: Simply install FLash plugin, and it will be done
<kaolbrec> p0e, look up loopback
<karan> i did rocket16
<karan> flash 10
<karan> it laggs like heck!
<kaolbrec> p0e, you can mount an iso without any extra tools
<rocket16> karan: Using Kubuntu?
<karan> ubuntu
<karan> gnome
<eremite> p0e, I would think that daemon tools would be yoru best bet because Windows doesnt not see Linux partitions by default.
<rocket16> karan: Oh,
<kitti> hablais español
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  what exactly are you trying to acomplish in wine?  Copy-protected-game disks proberly wont work  if thats your target.
<nibbler> !es | kitti
<ubottu> kitti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eremite> !ubuntu-es kitti,
<robert__> hi ermeite
<eremite> damn, I'll never get these IRC commands down.
<p0e> Dr: It isnt. I'm trying to install an ISO that I made.
<eremite> Hi robert__
<karan> deos suse/opensuse support rpm
<robert__> i am having trouble with my usb drive
<rocket16> Isn't the .pyc file platform independent?
<robert__> lsusb reads the hardware
<robert__> but fdisk -l does not see the drive
<eremite> Sorry to heqar that robert__ , please detail your problem in one line, do not use enter as punctuation.
<invisime> I am formatting a second hard drive on my home server. should I format it as ext3 or ext4?
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  you could mount the iso. and copy the contents to your .wine/whatever/c_drive/someplace    drectory if you wanted to
<eremite> robert__, try using  $ df
<p0e> DR: Couldn't I just extract them as well? Will they install if they arent "on a cd" or is that windows thinking?
<kaolbrec> karan, as far as I'm aware that is what it uses for packages, yes
<glphvgacs> hi, need a one liner to get my dns server's ip
<karan> ok
<karan> cuz i just want
<robert__> lsusb reads the hardware but fdisk -l does not see the drive
<MortarMan> hi can anybody help me with .p12 wifi authentication file ?
<karan> utube to not lagg
<kaolbrec> karan, but distro hopping isn't going to solve your problem with youtube
<karan> it did with fedora
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  that would be extracting them....
<peter007> Hello
<ninja_tux> Does anyone know a good/easy to download website blocker for google chrome?
<karan> k
<karan> ty
<kitti> hello
<Guest95366> I have an hp laptop with an nvidia graphics card and am running dual monitors with it.  For some reason I can't use the touchpad on the laptop to get to the second screen, I have to use a usb mouse.  Any suggestions on fixing this?
<puser> p0e: you can mount an iso in linux and in wine config -> drive mappings choose the location of the mount folder, where the iso was mounted and choose cd-rom type.
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  you could mount the iso to .wine/c_drive/the-cd-drive   and wine can access them as if they ere in a dir on c:
<peter007> How do you search for a file with a particular file extention in Ubuntu
<llutz> nibbler: adblock
<rumpsy> so, is there application to learn languages like spanish, japan
<_kirk> good evening
<_kirk> I have a problem, how do I default to mount a TrueCrypt volume?
<Dr_Willis> peter007:  locate, or find command
<Dr_Willis> peter007:  or some of the gui tools
<p0e> dr: yeh i know but what i mean is, ubuntu lets me view the file with an archiver (not "mounting it") but kiso/giso/etc are giving me errors when i try to mount it
<peter007> Is there a search function like in windows?
<p0e> if i copy the contents of the file into my wine drive and click go will it run as normal?
<eremite> peter007, yes.  PLACES > SEARCH FOR FILES
<karan> hey what ever happened to project looking glass
<karan> ?
<Dr_Willis> peter007:  in the gnome menus.. there is. :)
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  i dont see why not.
<airen> Project looking glass is dead.
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  i always mount via the mount  and loop options
<robert__> hi eremite. df shows /dev/sda1
<p0e> righ on, thats what i was tryign to figure out
<wazzaaaaa> what was project looking glass?
<peter007> I am trying to search for *.doc files
<k0d3g3ar> peter007:  You might want to take a look at Dolphin for file management, etc.
<karan> ok thnx peter
<_kirk> in loop
<Dr_Willis> peter007:  'locate .doc'  perhaps...
<kitti> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<peter007> ok ok thanks
<peter007> its working
<p0e> willis: i may need to have access to a full version of windows... as far as a virtual machine vs dual booting is there a clear advantage from one to the other?
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  dual booting is more reliable and proberly faster.
<eremite> robert__, I'm sorry that I cannot be of more assistance to you.  Please be patient and ask your questions every few minutes and someone should be able to assist you as soon as possible.
<mrgreen> running 10.04 need lastest kernel 2.6.32 how do I load it?
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  it all depends on what you are doing.
<robert__> ok eremite! No problem..thanks anyways
<puser> p0e, I installed "Mount Manager" program from the ubuntu repo. It's a gui application that i was able to mount any iso that I had.
<p0e> i play some oneline games, they work well enough through Wine but i'm having latency issues; would a virtual box handle these through windows through linux or would it be the same as a dual boot
<abstrakt> how do i get the workspace switcher to STOP giving me tooltips thusly forcing the autohide behavior to keep the tray extended?
<abstrakt> this is *way* annoying
<robert__> Hi everyone! I am having trouble accessing my usb drive. lsusb shows the hardware but fdisk -l does not show the drive
<peter007> bye
<ANA789CARRION> ola
<eremite> p0e, VirtualBoxes run under the hosts videos drivers, which means no difference to you besides more memory and CPU usage.  The ONLY thing keeping em tied to Windows is gaming, but Im weening myself onto the native linux games more and more, like Urban Terror and Wolfenstein ET.
<mrgreen> Can I force upgrade to latest kernel?
<p0e> eremine: right on
<bombcm__> <mrgreen> Can I force upgrade to latest kernel? < i nedd ot
<p0e> assuming i were to want to set up a dual boot would it be advisable to install win first and then linux, or vice versa
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  a lot will depend on what game
<bombcm__> plz help us
<Dr_Willis> p0e:  win first.. then linux.. BEst is to have a seperate hard drive for each OS.
<nikitis> Dr_Willis: I successfully cloned the drive.  It boots and everything
<FriedrichMan> I am still having trouble with my keyboard
<FriedrichMan> and the accents
<puser> eremite: does VirtualBox support 3D hardware emulation?, because, when I used VirtualPC and VMWare last time, neither of them did.
<bombcm__> i still to
<p0e> separate partition or separate HD or same
<robert__> Hi everyone! I am having trouble accessing my usb drive. lsusb shows the hardware but fdisk -l does not show the drive
<FriedrichMan> it writes them like this ´i´o´a´e
<bombcm__> on windows OS  you press alt + 126
<KB1JWQ> FriedrichMan: Might be a unicode issue; are you sure you've selected the proper keyboard within Ubuntu?
<FriedrichMan> yeap
<mrgreen> current running 2.6.31 would like 2.6.32
<eremite> p0e, its easy to dual boot.  I have a partitioned HD with Windows Xp and Ubuntu on it.  The dual boot setup was very easy since I had windows installed first.  I also have installed windows second and it was also easy, the only problem is that the boot screen loader dissapeared and I needed to reinstall Grub (boot loader program to choose which OS) from the Live CD again.  Not fun, but easy.
<chrisw> hi all, how can I find otu what processor my box thinks it has?
<bombcm__> r u use it in ~
<FriedrichMan> and I just came to realize I am having the exact same problem in my pc
<FriedrichMan> so how come that could happen
<llutz> chrisw: grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<robert__> Hi everyone! I am having trouble accessing my usb drive. lsusb shows the hardware but fdisk -l does not show the drive
<daniskami> FriedrichMan: you seem to be using a keyboard layout with "nodeadkeys" options
<bombcm__> ok
<nilsma> Anyone have any pointers on how to get microphone working on 8.10?
<bombcm__> should you go it and success
<FriedrichMan> daniskami: that's right
<p0e> eremite: if i have a game installed via Wine could it be feasibly run through windows or would i have to install it twice (or installing under windows and running through wine)
<Lazy^> Hello i've got really wierd problem with kernel 2.6.31-20. After kernel update nvidia-module crashes "picture" on gnome & kde, it gives random colors / pixels to the screen. U can use it, so it's somehow working. Without nvidia module everything work perfectly. I've tried 5 different drivers but no solution. Also reconfigure X (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg). Any ideas about this problem
<daniskami> FriedrichMan: well, "nodeadkeys" does exactly that: instead of letting you type accented characters, it outputs accent and letter seperately
<puser> nilsma: are you trying to use it in Skype or it doesn't work anywhere?
<FriedrichMan> PC generic 105 keys (intl)
<eremite> p0e, if you install it in WINE it's actually installed on your Linux partition.  You would need to install it twice.
<nilsma> havent been able to make it work anywhere yet, ... but ultimately i want to make it work on skype
<FriedrichMan> daniskami: so I should include deadkeys?
<bombcm__> like me but i can't use or (symbole> in C
<robert__> Hi everyone! I am having trouble accessing my usb drive. lsusb shows the hardware but fdisk -l does not show the drive
<bombcm__> i copy in notepad and copy when i use it
<daniskami> FriedrichMan: yes, it's only with dead keys that you can write accented letters ("dead" refers to the fact that the accent doesn't appear instantly when you press the key)
<FriedrichMan> cause I just did that and I still have the problem
<FriedrichMan> I select Latin american include dead keys...
<ori> <ae86-drifter> hey what do u mean use the wizard?
<p0e> eremite: thanks a lot for the input.. been having a lot of my issues mainly because my laptop doesnt have a CD rom drive so anything i want to install on it has to be ISO'd and then xferred over
<FriedrichMan> and when I type in the test box... it still writtes the accen down with that problem
<robert__> Hi everyone! I am having trouble accessing my usb drive. lsusb shows the hardware but fdisk -l does not show the drive
<FriedrichMan> daniskami: what do you think would be a reason for my keyboard changing it's distribution all the time?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  is there data on it you want to keep?
<p0e> robert: i'm a total noob, but i had that problem happen and after formatting the USB it worked fine
<robert__> yes
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  and see what 'dmesg' says after you plug it in
<Shazbot|busy> Dr_Willis, how do I make youtube work in chrome?
<eremite> p0e, many games do not need CDs, mainly free games :D  If you play FPS games I suggest playing some of the ones you can get for GNU/Linux natively, like Alien Arena or WolfET.  Urban Terror is my favorite at the moment.  Even a game like AssaultCube is fun (only a 40mb download!).
<Shazbot|busy> You're a mater guru, please help me.
<Shazbot|busy> master*
<daniskami> FriedrichMan: I have no idea, sorry
<robert__> scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access              2233 PRAM        1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<Dr_Willis> Shazbot|busy:  instgall flash, or set  youtube to use the html5 stuff.
<Dr_Willis> Shazbot|busy:  it worked for me with no hassles here
<FriedrichMan> this is bad... I have to reboot my computer once or twice a day for that problem, it's really annoying
<p0e> eremite: yeh, i dont do much gaming but one of the things i wanted to do with this laptop when i bought it was play fallout 3... thinking it might not be feasible with a pure linux setup
<Shazbot|busy> how do I set it to use html5?
<robert__> hi Dr Willis scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access              2233 PRAM        1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<Shazbot|busy> Dr_Willis, it used to, then it just stopped one day.
<Dr_Willis> Shazbot|busy:  youtube.com/html5 but not all videos are html5 compat
<daniskami> FriedrichMan: maybe somebody else has, try to ask again in a couple of minutes and specify exactly what happens
<FriedrichMan> daniskami: ok, thanks,I will do that
<eremite> p0e, it's possible to install it on your machine, I think.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD7FrqIX5qs  This person did it, apparently.
<puser> nilsma: because, I've had a problem with a mic in skype, while I saw that it was getting feedback from microphone monitoring soft. I had to uncheck "allow skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels", because it was always lowering the mic level too low automatically. When I unchecked it and moved the mic in mic properties up, it started working.
<MortarMan> when on the earth will be there really stable version of pulseaudio ? aaaaaa
<p0e> eremite: looks like VM server
<Shazbot|busy> Dr_Willis, that works for now
 * Shazbot|busy shrugs
<fabio666> MortarMan: kde doesn't need it
<p0e> would it be possible to configure a VM box without a cd drive via iso?
<nilsma> puser: ill try that and see if it changes anything
<coderdad> I have a weird thing going on with a new Ubuntu Server vm I setup.  After it has been running for about an hour I get this WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<coderdad> I can reboot and it works for a few minutes
<MortarMan> fabio666: so i have to reinstall ?
<coderdad> then I lose connection
<coderdad> and get that again, but the key has not changed
<fabio666> MortarMan: i got rid of pulse a lot time ago because i'm om kde 4.4 now
<niekie> coderdad: eitehr someone is pulling a MITM on you, or the remote host identification changed _somehow_.
<coderdad> how do I check for MITM
<nikitis> How do I resize a partition?  I'm at gparted via live cd, but when I go to resize the partition it won't allow me to increase the size past what side it already is.
<MortarMan> fabio666: thanks a lot
<robert__> hi dr. willis what am i looking for from dmesg?
<p0e> oh i see what this guy is doing, he has it installed/running on a winbox and then has his linux box set to grab the inputs
<niekie> coderdad: that's very hard :)
<eremite> oi p0e, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145714  <-- HOWTO: Fallout 3 and wine
<coderdad> well it's a new server can I just start over and change ip
<p0e> thanks man
<genii> rjb: You can try setting your USB not to use powersaving by putting: usbcore.autosuspend=-1         in your /etc/sysctl.conf   file. This will prevent power management system from trying to turn the modem on and off to save power.
<niekie> coderdad: of course you can if you wish :)
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  mention of a  /dev/sd## device name that it might be using.. or any error messasg as to why its not seeing it
<coderdad> how would I keep something like that from happening
<coderdad> this is the second install
<coderdad> I've had other issues with keys repeating and stuff
<robert__> so the dmesg will say what drive it is using?
<wazzaaaaa> how do i adjust the resolution , desktop wallpapers appear to loose effect when stretched
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  there should be about 5+ lines thta show up a few secs after pluggint in the drvice.. use 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and plyg it in and see what it says
<coderdad> niekie:  It's my second install with this issue
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  yes. it should mention a sd##
<nilsma> puser: switching off the automatically adjust my mixer levels did nothing im afraid :/
<coderdad> niekie: same ip
<wazzaaaaa> ubuntu 9.10
<p0e> i've gotta get to work, thanks for the help eremite & willis
<robert__> sdb
<puser> nilsma: you also have to move the mic all the way up
<vexati0n> can I get some help with Brasero? i'm trying to create a DVD image and it is stuck on "converting video file to mpeg2" ... the video itself is like 15 seconds long (just a test) wtf?
<puser> nilsma: pavumeter --record
<puser> will allow you to see your mic levels
<robert__> hi dr. willis it says sdb
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  so try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb  or just try mounting /dev/sdb1 by hand
<puser> nilsma: alsamixer -c 0
<puser> and then pressing F4 in there
<puser> will allow you to change the mic levels
<puser> nilsma: are you using internal or external mic?
<coderdad> niekie: if I reboot my server and connect just fine does that indicate that it isn't MITM
<nilsma> puser: i assume you mean in volume control panel? i have adjusted it there, however there is a small icon on the "50s-style microhpone" below it that has a small x over it - tho removing it and closing does nothing (wont save)
<nilsma> external
<wrapster> skype mysteriously is failing on ubuntu 9.10
<eremite> Do Remastersys questions get support here?
<robert__> hi dr. willis mount point /mnt/sdb does not exist
<wrapster> i can log in but it automatically kills itself after a while..
<wrapster> can anyone pls help..its urgent
<puser> nilsma: try doing it with the command I gave you.
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  yes.. linux basics.. you must have a mount point existing.. befor you can mount to it.. make the directory you want to mount the device to FIRST.
<nilsma> tried that too, all is adjusted (boosted, full volume)
<terry_> wrapster: The whole PC shuts down?
<wrapster> terry_: no.. only skype
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  sudo mkdir /media/USB   then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/USB
<bernz> nilsma, a lot of modern audio hardware allows reassignment of I/O; perhaps your mic jack is configured as a secondary/tertiary output... dig, dig, dig in the audio control panel (just an idea)
<terry_> wrapster: You might try watching:  tail -f /var/log/messages
<nilsma> bernz: there are options of mic1/mic2, both tested to no avail :/
<wrapster> terry_: ok
<eremite> nilsma, try Line In
<puser> nilsma: if you have an internal mic, you have to press spacebar on intmic section, so that you get: L CAPTUR R switched on on both int mic places. If you have external mic, you will have to do it on ext mic instead and move the level all the way up.
<terry_> wrapster: Actually, just run skype from terminal and see if you get errors when it crshes.
<bernz> nilsma, have you confirmed that your mic itself (hardware) is okay? you *could* plug the output of an mp3 player (set volume very low at first) into your mic-in, to provide a "test signal" for tuning
<robert__> dr. willis it says mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  pay attention
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  sudo mkdir /media/USB   then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/USB
<bernz> (it's not completely electrically compatible, though, so it's at your own risk ;-)
<Dr_Willis> robert__:   /dev/sdb is  the drive.. sdb1 is the actual partition
<nilsma> bernz: the mic has been working on win previously
<bernz> nilsma, okay, so hopefully it's just a matter of a small misconfiguration you haven't discovered yet; have you examined every possible "path" in the GUI for config'ing the mic?
<bernz> (sometimes, it will show up as multiple devices, etc, and only one of them really affects the behavior)
<puser> nilsma: did you try the pavumeter --record
<puser> and
<puser> alsamixer -c 0
<puser> and then pressing F4 in there
<puser> will allow you to change the mic levels
<FloodBot4> puser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puser> ?
<terry_> bernz: nilsma Sometimes the channels are mixed up, labled wrong.  Not often but that is the case once in a while.
<robert__> hi dr. willis sorry for not paying attention...after your instructions it says mount: /dev/sdb: unknown device
<nilsma> puser: i will have to install it first, trying the line in idea, and youre alsamixer instructions atm
<vexati0n> can I get some help with Brasero? i'm trying to create a DVD image and it is stuck on "converting video file to mpeg2" ... the video itself is like 15 seconds long (just a test) wtf?
<Davidf88> (ﾉ `Д´)ﾉ ~┻━┻
<bernz> puser, careful, the bots here are aggressive (it's an unfortunate necessity); try separating your thoughts with semicolons or something to keep 'em stuck in one line to make the bots happy ;-)
<posixGuru> I downloaded ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso; where is the md5 ?
<arathald> robert__: type 'ls /dev/sd*'
<puser> bernz: ok :)
<Arabus> Hey, small question. is there a package for the openssl update from the 25.Feb for ubuntu yet? (The one that enables the TLS-renegotiation )
<robert__> it says /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb
<Pici> posixGuru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<bernz> terry_, yeah, i've had "weirdness" before with various hardware showing up as different things (i'm actually still not totally clear on how ALSA, OSS, and other low-level bits work/fight together... gotta look into that a bit)
<arathald> robert__: you're trying to mount sdb?
<arathald> robert__: it looks to not be partitioned
<robert__> yes
<robert__> yes i want to mount sdb
<arathald> robert__: type 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb', then quit and tell me what partitions you saw there
<robert__> i also see it as 2233 pram
<bernz> puser, i just tried 'alsamixer -c 0' (never seen it before), hah! text-based mixer, nice!
<robert__> when i go to paces-> computer
<robert__> when i go to places-> computer-> 2233 pram
<bernz> nilsma, since i'm not totally aware of your problem, are you GUI-less at the moment? (perhaps why the 'alsamixer -c 0' was suggested...?)
<nilsma> puser: alsamixer: master capture is 100%, "Line" 100% L capt R, "Mic" L capt R, and "Mic Sele" with mic1/mic2, "Amic" 100% ... nothing seems to be off, though i am no pro at this
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  You may want to test with a live cd. and see if that sees the usb thing properly. its possible it may be faulty. or very curripted
<arathald> ... is sdb a usb drive?
<nilsma> bernz: my system is running fine, no problems at all, just not able to record and play back sound from my own microphone
<puser> bernz: :), it's easier to give instructions long distance with text baced utilities then GUI.
<robert__> FATAL ERROR cannot open disk drive
<puser> nilsma: did you press F4 in there?
<arathald> robert__: you did that through sudo?
<arathald> robert__: if you don't use sudo, it won't read the drive
<robert__> yes i did i got a grey screen with the message above
<nilsma> puser: yes, i went thru first "capture"-tab, then the "all"-tab
<arathald> well, if you did it through sudo and it couldn't read the drive, there's likely something wrong with the drive. do what Dr_Willis suggested
<robert__> live ubuntu cd?
<Dr_Willis> I had a usb flash drive go flakey. and couldent do anything with it untill i 'zeroed' it out with dd and reformated it.
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  or any live cd.
<arathald> robert__: yes; also try it in another computer, with a different version of linux or with windows or macos, to see if any of those can read the drive
<Selcuk> "#qemu :Cannot send to channel" what doeas it means ?
<iceroot> Selcuk: that you cannot send to the channel  have a look at #freenode
<Selcuk> i can not send any massages at public in qemu clanel
<robert__> i tried it already and it read the usb but keeps asking to insert the drive name G:
<nilsma> puser: pavumeter --record, gives an error message: connection failed: connection refused
<marinius> hola
<marinius> como esais
<Pici> Selcuk: You probably need to be registered and identified to speak there.
<Pici> !register | Selcuk
<ubottu> Selcuk: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Pici> !es | marinius
<ubottu> marinius: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<robert__> i will go try it on a mac pc..i'll be right back
<rotham> hey.. when i try to load ubuntu i get a screen that looks like a command line starting with sh:grub> ... how can I fix that?
<puser> nilsma: in view you should have [Capture] selected. You should have only capture devices there, i.e. mic, line-in, no speakers. You need to select the right input. Like, for example, I have two mics in there. One Ext mic, and one int mic. Each have 2 sections. One - selection section, the other level. The level should be up and selection should say L CAPTUR R.
<puser> nilsma: maybe you don't have pulseaudio installed? Skype requires PulseAudio
<nilsma> puser: how do i check for pulseaudio?
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<puser> pulser: maybe you should run:
<puser> sudo pavumeter --record
<nilsma> according to synaptic thingy its installer
<nilsma> according to synaptic thingy its installed*
<nilsma> sudo pavumeter --record returns the same error message
<nilsma> let me try booting, brb
<rotham> I just updated ubuntu, and now when i try to load ubuntu i get a screen that looks like a command line starting with sh:grub> ... how can I fix that?
<Selcuk> ok thx for your help
<puser> rotham: try to run:
<puser> /etc/init.d/gdm
<puser> rotham: try to run:
<puser> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<puser> rotham: maybe, you don't have graphics drivers installed
<abstrakt> how do I enable NTFS support in Ubuntu?
<abstrakt> i just need read, not r/w
<puser> rotham: you might have to reinstall your graphics drivers. When I upgraded ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04, my graphics got screwed up, I reinstalled the graphics drivers and it fixed the problem
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, ntfs-3g
<rotham> it doesnt even give me an option to pick which kernel to use
<rotham> i think i found a fix online
<peter_> ütpt
<rotham> someone mentioned the exact problem i had
<vexati0n> can I get some help with Brasero? i'm trying to create a DVD image and it is stuck on "converting video file to mpeg2" ... the video itself is like 15 seconds long (just a test) wtf?
<peter_> zdzd fäg ein ojdwl ewq ein kewle ein kde
<bonez2046> ?
<xaa_V> Hello! I've noticed recently that youtube.com does not display the videos. It appears a link that says Go Upgrade! and it sends me to the adobe page. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and mozilla firefox 3.5.8. I've opened Synaptic Package and looked for flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree, both are upgraded to the latest version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9. It worked until a couple of days ago. Any idea on what could be wrong?
<peter_> öuöuökö8
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, ok i already have that installed, is there a particular reason my windows partition doesn't auto mount like my USB drives?
<IdleOne> !danish
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<peter_> ls
<Pici> !de | peter_
<ubottu> peter_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<robert__> hi everyone i am back. i tried it on mac to no avail
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, are you using nautilus / network ?
<robert__> ok..so i will try with a live cd
<abstrakt> i'm using Nautilus
<IdleOne> Pici: thanks
<robert__> thanks everyone for your gracious time and support
<abstrakt> dunno what you mean by "/ network"
<hamzaatova3> i've a question-- i can connect to my wireless connectnio with the linux computer but not with another computer with win 7-- do you know what might cause it?
<abstrakt> i mean i'm sure i can poke around and figure out where the drive is in /dev and mount it myself, but it seems that nautilus should auto recognize and mount it if I've got NTFS available
<haavaros> I made an entry in startup programs: gnome-terminal -e ssh 'username@server.com' in the hope that it would start a terminal window at login ... it didn't. How can I do that?
<abstrakt> hamzaatova3, yeah, win 7
<IdleOne> hamzaatova3: ask in ##windows for windows related support
<robert__> actually i tried it with acronis true image cd to try and look at the usb and it did not see the device
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, please use my nick when you ask a question...I'm also on other channels so the notification tells me to answer
<bernz> puser, "it's easier to give instructions long distance with text baced utilities then GUI."> ah, of course :-)
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, np, some people like that some people don't
<bernz> wb nilsma, any changes after a reboot?
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, so, dunno what you mean by "/ network" and i'm sure i can mount the thing myself, but i'd like to see it available in Nautilus when i startup my system
<nilsma> hmm, not much, but i get the pavumeter going now
<sv> ...
<bernz> that sounds useful
<robert__> Hi everyone! How I access a curropted usb drive?
<sv> всем доброго времени суток
<nilsma> mm, but the meter is just trembling at 0-2%
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, look in the places menu for network
<arathald> ...
<nilsma> tho when i turn master capture off in alsamixer it dies, meaning that there is some pulse there
<sv> есть кто понимает по руски?
<Myrtti> !ru | sv
<ubottu> sv: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nilsma> either my microphone is busted (tho it was working a short while ago on win), or i am using the wrong option for capture device or something
<sv> народ
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, not much, just one item that says "Windows Network" but i get some random error like not found or whatever when i try to open it
<robert__> Hi everyone! How I access a corrupted usb drive?
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<nilsma> i should possibly point out that all other sound (output) is working nicely, its just microphone (input) i am struggling with
<robert__> hi dr. willis and all! i tried live cd to no avail
<haavaros> I made an entry in startup programs: gnome-terminal -e ssh 'username@server.com' in the hope that it would start a terminal window at login ... it didn't. How can I make that happen?
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, maybe in a while, got work to do, but thanks... i'll look at fstab later
<bernz> nilsma, have you tried using the GUI ALSA mixer/control-panel?
<arathald> robert__: do you have important files on there, or can it be erased?
<bernz> (also called "sound preferences" in 9.10+)
<robert__> arathald: yes i want the files on it
<nilsma> bernz: yes, i have been looking about in there as well
<nilsma> having 5 different devices to choose from there
<bernz> haavaros, does the command work by itself, in another shell? i'm wondering if gnome-terminal is working, but can't execute 'ssh' (and subsequently closes?)
<arathald> robert__: well, it depends how it's corrupted... data retrieval can be a nontrivial task
<bernz> nilsma, on the 'input' page?
<_iTroll> guys, im using remastersys to make a live cd from my ubuntu install, I need a system wide alias, will it work in /etc/profile?
<robert__> arathald: ok..lets do it...lets get this non-trivial data back
<nilsma> on sound preferences
<robert__> arathald: what are my non-trivial options
<nilsma> thru system > sound
<arathald> robert__: actually, I'm supposed to be at lunch now... I'll be back in ~35 minutes, but even then, I can't guarentee anything... im not an expert
<nilsma> (or double-click sound-icon on control panel)
<bernz> nilsma, within the 'sound preferences' dialog, there should be a few tab-pages on top: 'sound effects', hardware', 'input', 'output', 'applications' (you are on 9.10, or?)
<arathald> robert__: the first thing I would try though, is pulling an image with dd, and if that fails, with dd_recover or dc3dd
<robert__> arathald: thats ok..go have lunch and hit me back when u r ready
<arathald> robert__: you can look those up and figure out how to do that, you don't need me to look down those paths
<haavaros> bernz: yes, the command works in terminal
<robert__> arathald: ok will do
<bernz> robert__, how much you do you know so far? (can you positively identify the device in /dev, and so on)
<robert__> dd it is
<robert__> arathald: /dev/sdb
<nilsma> my apologies bernz, i am on 8.10, pointed it out earlier, but that was probably before you joined in the conversation :/
<Selcuk> still i cant wrtie that channel
<Selcuk> :(
<bernz> haavaros, so, when 'startup' runs, it might have a "weaker" environment (less things defined), and could be having trouble finding the path to ssh, even if it works from a "proper" shell (after login)... but i don't know how to check/prove that easily, off-hand
<Selcuk> i have resiterd my nick and logged on but its not work
<bernz> nilsma, ah yes, i'd missed that... okay, your mixer will look different (less options i think)
<nilsma> yes
<Myrtti> NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Selcuk has NOT COMPLETED  registration verification
<Myrtti> Selcuk: check your email
<bernz> nilsma, but you should still be able to select an input device, and then adjust a 'mic' volume (check for mute also), and maybe even a 'boost' setting; try each device in turn (maybe you already have)
<nilsma> i have two tabs "devices" and "sounds"
<woty> Hello
<eremite> Hello woty
<fastputty> hello however i send email uing exim, my email fall into junkbox of hotmail, yahoo etc.. is there a way to legit my email??
<bernz> nilsma, okay, the 'sounds' tab is probably just for associating sounds with system events (not relevant to the problem at hand); stay with the 'devices' area, at least
<nilsma> right you are, the sounds tab is basically for the events etc
<nilsma> in devices i have "sound event", "music and movies" and "audio conferencing", and "default mixer tracks"
<nilsma> one subcategory is "sound capture"
<bernz> that sounds promising
<s4aluck> do somebody can help me to make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 work on Karmic
<nilsma> where i have different alternatives, div. pulseaudio, oss, alsa, test-sound and similar
<Remmaze> guys, need your help, what is the best Scanner for Ubuntu 9.10....??
<bernz> if you scroll way down on this page -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting -- you'll find a section 'getting line input to work (microphone, etc)' -- maybe this will offer some clues?
<nilsma> thanks mate, i will read thru it and try what i find there :)
<bernz> AFAIK, OSS is the oldest audio subsystem (thus, often more reliable); maybe you can use OSS for input?
<bernz> nilsma, no worries, good luck!
<nilsma> thanks!
<Remmaze> guys, need your help, what is the best Scanner for Ubuntu 9.10....??
<IdleOne> !hardware | Remmaze
<ubottu> Remmaze: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<MohammadRRR> hi i have just bought a vaio F111FX NoteBook with nvidia 310M VGA Driver . When I install nvidia 185 driver using Hardware drivers and i reboot . i just see a black screen and when i remove the driver every thing fix . what should i do ?
<Remmaze> ok than...
<haavaros> bernz: I tried specifying the path, like this: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal e- /usr/bin/ssh 'name@server.com' , without any luck
<BluesKaj> !best | Remmaze
<ubottu> Remmaze: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bernz> robert__, so /dev/sdb is your physical drive; it has volumes (AKA partitions) on it, usually just a single on if it's external drive via USB... you have '/dev/sdb' and '/dev/sdb1', i suppose?
<Selcuk> its ok now
<keepguessing> Hi I wanted to know if there are any good download managers for ubuntu ... I am currently using wget ... I usually get around 200kBps on my windows ... Here i am not crossing 100KBPS
<bernz> haavaros, i'm sure it was just a typo, but you've transposed 'e-' (should be '-e'); you had it correct earlier
<Selcuk> i mean i can send messages to the cannel
<keepguessing> Please suggest ... Thanks :)
<robert__> bernz: yes
<VoidByte> Does any one know which gstreamer package contains the codec for quicktime?
<robert__> i tried to access it but no medium found
<haavaros> bernz: yep, typo here :)
<eremite> VoidByte, searching in the synaptic repos you should be able to search for quicktime, find the gstreamer package, look at the dependancies for that package.
<robert__> bernz: /dev/sdb is the usb removable drive
<fabio666> keepguessing: wget is fast as hell.... downthemall for firefox
<bernz> haavaros, i'm sure i've read that one is supposed to start GUI programs a special way, though i can't remember what it is, and it shouldn't have that much effect anyway (some highly technical issues in certain situations if GUI apps are launched from a shell)
<robert__> bernz: i am trying to access this usb drive
<bernz> robert__, okay, so if you 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb', you'll get some info on the drive, including list of partitions... do you?
<keepguessing> fabio666: I see a performance difference as I mentioned earlier ... How would you explaing that??
<daniskami> For some reason, my gnome-screensaver stopped working. The process is still running, and "gnome-screensaver-command -a" works fine, but it won't activate when the computer is idle. What could be the cause? How does the screensaver know the computer is idle? (Xubuntu 9.10)
<robert__> bernz: the command comes up blank
<fabio666> keepguessing: linux for me is a lot faster, try downthemall
<ddavids> which microblogging client can i use...?
<bernz> haavaros, there's definitely a solution to this one, in any case, but i'm just not seeing where the problem lies
<MohammadRRR> ddavids: choqok
<fabio666> and start downloading more than 4 segments for a single file
<keepguessing> fabio666: thanks will try it
<sinistrad> bernz, hdparm might give some stats
<bernz> robert__, interesting; you're sure you're executing as super? for my systems, blank results from 'fdisk -l' are usually caused by running as non-super
<robert__> bernz: yes i know
<robert__> bernz: this is interesting
<bernz> sinistrad, true, though we're more interested in determining the configuration of the partitions (not so much the disk geometry)
<sinistrad> bernz, Ahh, ok.  Just sat down and saw the end of that
<bernz> robert__, so, if you do 'ls -l /dev/sd*', you get '/dev/sdb' and something else starting with the same, or only the drive device?
<bernz> sinistrad, yeah, no worries :-)
<haavaros> bernz: I'll just post the question in the forums. Thx anyway
<bernz> haavaros, cool, good luck
<robert__> bernz: i get brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 2010-03-16 08:09 /dev/sda
<robert__> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  1 2010-03-16 08:09 /dev/sda1
<robert__> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  2 2010-03-16 08:45 /dev/sda2
<robert__> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  5 2010-03-16 08:09 /dev/sda5
<robert__> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2010-03-16 11:54 /dev/sdb
<FloodBot4> robert__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robert__> bernz: oops sorry
<robert__> will do next time
<FrEaKmAn_> how could I compare content of 2 folders?
<FrEaKmAn_> just if equal or not
<bernz> robert__, okay, now we're getting somewhere...
<bernz> robert__, it looks as if your drive's partition table is empty or damaged (otherwise, volumes would show up as '/dev/sdb1', '/dev/sdb5', or other similar names)
<Boondoklife> FrEaKmAn_: diff should do that for ya.
<Slart> FrEaKmAn_: you can use diff
<robert__> bernz: yes you are quite right
<FrEaKmAn_> thanks
<bernz> robert__, the next step is to *carefully* examine the partition table more closely, using fdisk, but *NOT SAVING* anything ;-)
<robert__> bernz: ok lets do it
<bernz> robert__, 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb', and then NEVER use command 'w', only 'q' to quit after your inspection... press 'm' for help/menu... you want a list
<bernz> robert__, that's done with 'p' (print partition table)
<bernz> p
<robert__> bernz: i get Unable to open /dev/sdb
<lqiang> 为什么登录的时候显示  Couldn't look up your hostname
<lqiang> ？？
<posixGuru> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-armel+imx51.img
<lqiang> why show
<posixGuru> what is armel
<posixGuru> ?
<lqiang>  Couldn't look up your hostname
<bernz> okay, then there's possible good and bad news: (1) your usb-IDE/SATA/SCSI bridge has failed (big deal, buy another "case"); (2) your HD controller has failed (shit, shit, shit! call forensics if you want to save stuff)
<bernz> (good *or* bad, that is)
<billybigrigger> can someone help me out here, i've been away from the internet for awhile, now my system is far behind in updates, so i went to update today and apt is complaining about dependancy problems with libmobiledevice
<billybigrigger> here's my pastebin, now i can't upgrade until i fix this problem
<bernz> robert__, here's a visual of points of failure:  [HD:platter bend, head crash, physical trauma basically] <-> [HD controller: electronic component failure; firmware bug] <-> [ATA/SATA/SCSI-to-USB bridge: electronic component failure; firmware bug] <-> [USB-to-Southbridge: elec. comp. failure, OS/software bug]
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1842522
<dleon_> why u dont use "aptitude update"?
<robert__> bernz: thanks. so these are the possible issues with the usb drive?
<bernz> robert__, you might want to unplug your USB drive, then 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug in drive, and watch the events for anything "suspicious"
<robert__> bernz: will do ..gimme a sec..
<ChogyDan> !lucid | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bernz> robert__, yeah, it's totally possible... i've had USB-IDE bridges fail before, especially back in the day, when they were more "new"
<littlegirl> billybigrigger: Try sudo apt-get -f install libimobiledevice0
<posixGuru> I am repeating my question: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-armel+imx51.img: what is
<posixGuru> areml?
<posixGuru> armel
<arathald> robert__: im back, did you manage to start pulling an image?
<bernz> posixGuru, it sounds like a corruption of 'atmel' for ARM processors
<bernz> posixGuru, at the very least, it's a "special" build for a "weird" processor
<robert__> arathald: can't make image casue can't see device
<wazzaaaaa> !armel
<eremite> posixGuru: ARM is a processor architecture used in a variety of applications
<robert__> bernz has been helping me troubleshoot
<ChogyDan> posixGuru: I think it is an architecture
<arathald> robert__: can't see /dev/sdb anymore at all?
<posixGuru> eremite, I know about ARM
<bernz> arathald, it sounds like the problem is pretty deep; fdisk can't get at the partition table
<puser> nibbler: wammu, I liked this program a lot, ...but do you know any program to send USSD requests (to check balance, remaining package usage, etc.)
<bernz> arathald, that is, robert has tried 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb' just to look at it more closely, and it failed attempting to 'hook' the drive
<robert__> i pasted the output in ubuntu psate
<arathald> bernz: if the partition table is corrupted, it might do that, but you should still be able to pull an image
<robert__> bernz & arathald: did you guys see the post?
<arathald> bernz: at very least with dd_rescue or dc3dd if there's corruption or certain kinds of physical damage
<bernz> posixGuru, as atmel makes a lot of ARM processors, they sometimes put a little twist on things, and maybe you then need a very specific "armel" build to run on such processors to take advantage of the customizations done by atmel
<arathald> robert__: repost, im not going to search through my log
<bernz> arathald, yes, cloning the drive with 'dd' is worth a try, i agree
<bernz> arathald, what about just ripping sector 0 (partition table); are there any tools that can examine partition tables as bin files?
<arathald> i just dealt with a hard drive failure yesterday, this stuff is frech in my mind
<arathald> bernz: im not sure, im not a data recovery expert, i suppose if you know enough about partition tables, you can look at the hex
<robert__> Mar 16 12:29:36 robert-desktop kernel: [15606.081013] usb 1-1.4: USB disconnect, address 7
<robert__> Mar 16 12:29:47 robert-desktop kernel: [15617.472069] usb 1-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<arathald> robert__: pastebin, not in the channel
<robert__> how do i paste bin?
<arathald> pastebin.org
<bernz> arathald, eh... i like assembly programming; that's as deep as i go in terms of "looking at hex" ;-)
<Wackler1> Due to a sound problem I think, i killed my system... Is there a way to just reinstall Ubuntu... without touching my data... and I don't care about my apps or so...
<Myrtti> !pastebin | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arathald> bernz: ive had to do machine code programming before (for class, we didn't have an assembler because we were using a custom architecture), slogging through hex doesn't intimidate me anymore :P
<bernz> robert__, okay, so your USB-ATA/SATA/SCSI/whatever bridge is probably fine (the case); thus, if it's at all hardware-related, it would be the disk controller, but... arathald's suggestion of 'dd' (or similar) is the best
<CalmvsKhaos> whats the name of the network manager gnome uses? and how would i install that from my ubuntu disk? I have no internet on my other box, something like apt-cdrom install <package>?
<bernz> arathald, it's not intimidation, it's tedium ;-)
<robert__> bernz: ok..sounds like a plan
<xangua> CalmvsKhaos: gnome-network-manager ; you can install it from ubuntu cd/dvd
<bernz> arathald, i'm not as young as i used to be, and now getting *too* nitty-gritty isn't as spellbinding as it once was :-D
<arathald> heh
<arathald> fair enough
<robert__> bernz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396235/
<bernz> robert__, be *very* sure of your command-line when using 'dd' or similar low-level tools
<arathald> yes, defintely
<CalmvsKhaos> xangua, im trying sudo apt-cdrom install gnome-network-manager it says sudo: Unable to resolve host seanbrystone-desktop
<xangua> open synaptic or software origins and add it CalmvsKhaos
<arathald> if you flip if and of youll end up killing your disk
<arathald> dd_rescue is a *little* better about these things
<bernz> robert__, yeah, everything looks normal, from that pastebin
<arathald> but dc3dd uses dd syntax
<Oasa> as i dont have a dvd /cd rom...
<Oasa> i would like to boot a cd/dvd from another computer via LAN. how do i do it ?
<Oasa> i selected Network BOOT from bios but it doesnt help
<robert__> bernz: now for dd
<nibbler> puser: no, sorry.
<bernz> okay, robert__, a cursory Web search has revealed something you might want to try: 'TestDisk'... tool for recovering busted partitions, etc
<bernz> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<bernz> never tried it myself, can't vouch for it, but it might help, even just a bit
<CalmvsKhaos> whats the name of the network manager gnome uses? and how would i install that from my ubuntu disk? I have no internet on my other box, something like apt-cdrom install <package>?
<Boondoklife> Oasa: I have never heard of anyone doing that. Closest option would be a network boot to install a premade image.
<CalmvsKhaos> whats the syntax to install stuff from ONLY CDROM?
<bernz> robert__, if you have a spare USB stick/pen drive around, unhook your "broken" USB drive, and experiment with 'dd' using the stick drive first, until you get comfortable with it; if you wipe the stick drive by accident, no bigs
<[DEATH]> suck my dick bitchesx :D
<Oasa> Boondoklife: can you please tell me more
<tyler_d2> CalmvsKhaos: you have to comment out the aptitude sources..
<bernz> CalmvsKhaos, i think it's actually called 'networkmanager'
<CalmvsKhaos> i did
<robert__> bernz: good idea
<bernz> CalmvsKhaos, "NetworkManager Applet"
<tyler_d2> CalmvsKhaos: then it will only install from the CD
<epaphus2> Hello, does anybody know if KeyPass is available on any repository in ubuntu?
<Boondoklife> Boondoklife: Well if your computer supports network booting, You can have a tftp server on the network and use that to send the computer a base environment to restore a premade image of the computer. Check out bacula that is what I use.
<CalmvsKhaos> omg whats the syntax to install ONLY FROM CDROM i need gnome's netowrking manager back I installed wicd, wicd no working, so i need gnomes networking manager back please
<tyler_d2> epaphus2: I am using keepassx and its pretty good
<Boondoklife> Oasa: wow talking to myself lol, that was meant for you oasa.
<arathald> CalmvsKhaos: i don't know offhand, how about ask google?
<TomFarr> [Green] is here?
<ChogyDan> CalmvsKhaos: what cd? alternate or live?
<robert__> bernz: i am going to get a blanck usb and test dd..thanks and i'll keep yall posted
<CalmvsKhaos> ChogyDan, live
<ChogyDan> CalmvsKhaos: it may not be on there
<CalmvsKhaos> i have an alternate too but not sure its 64 bit
<TomFarr> 10.04 is good?
<CalmvsKhaos> ChogyDan, ok how would i add ONLY gnome's networking app to a usb stick or something so i can sneakernet it over to my broken box?
<bernz> robert__, cool, good luck... here are some tips before you go: the partition table lives at the "front" (usually sector 0) of drives; it contains a mapping of partitions (where they start, end, etc); if you "steal" a copy of it by copying sector 0 (source) with 'dd', to a file (dest), you can examine the file (the Internet will tell you how to make sense of it; yes, it's nasty, but do-able)
<tyler_d2> CalmvsKhaos: whats wrong with sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<Oasa> Boondoklife : Can you simplify. I am a newbie
<CalmvsKhaos> no internet tyler_d2
<CalmvsKhaos> tyler_d2, ohhh wait i think that worked :)
<bernz> CalmvsKhaos, technically, you can edit your 'sources.list', and temporarily remove all net-based sources, and add/leave the CDROM-based ones
<tyler_d2> CalmvsKhaos: if your source is set to cd using sources, then it should grab it from there
<CalmvsKhaos> some reason aptitude worked, but apt-get didnt
<CalmvsKhaos> :)
<ChogyDan> CalmvsKhaos: network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<bernz> CalmvsKhaos, always back up the original file first, though, so it's easy to get it back when you need too .... e.g. 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.as_of_today's_date'
<Boondoklife> Oasa: Ok in order to do what I am talking about, You need a server (which houses the computer images) and it has to be setup with tftp in order to share the images. From there if you follow the walkthrough on the bacula site it will show you how to setup the client and even some of the server stuff.
<bernz> 'too'->'to' (good lord, i'm getting stupid)
<lente> hi there. I'm on my way to configure my kernel. (using 2.6.26 source) I figured out that my cpu has the "AMD K10" arch. This kernel doesnt support optimization for this arch. Which shell I choose?
<ChogyDan> lente: are you on hardy?
<lente> yes
<ChogyDan> lente: ok, I was going to ask, "why not use a later kernel?"  :)
<Oasa> Boondoklife : Well I will give it a try.
<bernz> aiiiight, i've got some drives shared on my LAN through samba, and i want them to be accessible through "standard" paths; there are several options; can anyone recommend one, and the reasons behind it? i'm currently eyeing 'autofs'
<lente> k will try. What if it isnt supported either? Choosing k8 (single core) or core2/xenon (which is intel)
<ccmonster> hey guys, i added the new amarok repository to my Ubuntu sources then did a sudo apt-get update  and then upgrade and now I have 2 unmet dependencies..
<ccmonster> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bernz> (i.e. most apps don't support "smb://servername/sharename/whatever"; i want access via something like "/mnt/net/servername/sharename" or similar)
<ccmonster>   consolekit: Breaks: udev (< 147) but 147~-6.1 is installed
<ccmonster>   libudev0: Depends: udev (= 151-3) but 147~-6.1 is installed
<ChogyDan> lente: I thought at some point they got rid of that, and just put all the optimizations into modules that are loaded at run time.
<Boondoklife> bernz: look under ~/.gvfs
<mdasilva> hey guys, im running into "too many open files" errors even after increasing fs.file-max and limits.conf... any ideas?
<lente> k thx goodye
<bernz> Boondoklife, omg, niiiiiiice! cheers
<epaphus2> Hello is it possible to hide the System menu for unpriviledged users?
<bernz> Boondoklife, i've only got one share listed there, though, and it's one i've already accessed another way (via "smb://..." in nautilus)
<bernz> Boondoklife, how did it get there, and how do i force other shares to appear there without first hitting them another way?
<oddy> hi, is there a way to get rid of pulse audio but keep the gnome volume functionality? cos pulse audio mucks up loads of stuff but without it i change the volume
<Boondoklife> bernz: network shares should show up there if you got to them via nautilus
<bernz> Boondoklife, okay, that *is* useful, though what i'd like is something that automounts network shares that were visible at boot time, and leaves them mounted (branching off a common spot, preferably starting at '/mnt')... any ideas?
<bernz> (i mean without having to visit them first in nautilus)
<Oasa> I have a CD which is bootable. If i make an iso file and WRITE it to a usb drive using USB IMAGE WRITER. Is it possible that The usb will work the same way CD works ? I mean it will boot and install the OS ?
<ZykoticK9> bernz, add your shares to fstab and they will be mounted at boot
<Boondoklife> bernz: only option I could think of would be putting them in the fstab, or a bash script to mount them with gvfs when you log in
<urlwallace> good morning  Im running ubuntu 9.1.0 (love it). Im experiencing " mini-freezes on and off every 6 minutes or so..this is happening when viewing a video in 64 bit flash beta .  Is there a fix for this..thank you
<arathald> bernz: i was going to suggest a bash script... i assume you mean that you won't know exactly what they are, which would preclude adding them to fstab?
<dj_segfault> Oasa: No. but Linux has a tool to create a bootable USB drive.  System --> Administration --> USB startup disk creator
<ccmonster> anyone?
<arathald> ccmonster: anyone what?
<bernz> ZykoticK9, arathald, Boondoklife, okay, i will figure out how to add them to fstab; they are consistent (same server, same share names, permissions, etc), so it shouldn't be that tricky
<ccmonster> just having an issue with broken dependencies but -f install and all that isn't doing it.
<CalmvsKhaos> whats the command to see if you have a package installed?
<dj_segfault> CalmvsKhaos: dpkg-query -l
<Oasa> dj_segfault: I dont have that I am using hardy. Plus I have an application UNETBOOT
<Oasa> ?
<Boondoklife> bernz: fstab can be a lil wonky for samba shares in my experience but good luck.
<om26er> Oasa, that would be unetbootin?
<om26er> ok
<Besogon> Hello. What have everybody got in fstab file at the strings mentioned about "/media". I'm interested in default values which make ubuntu.
<Oasa> yes om26er
<bernz> Boondoklife, yeah, it's kind of a bitch, i agree... i'm looking at my fstab right now, and i'm thinking i need a path that already works, in order to refer to it... i guess it's off to the Web for some reading about samba and how it "advertises" its shares
<ccmonster> arathald, i have this :
<Oasa> om26er I remember using that to write Gparted LIVE
<ccmonster> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ccmonster>   consolekit: Breaks: udev (< 147) but 147~-6.1 is installed
<ccmonster>   libudev0: Depends: udev (= 151-3) but 147~-6.1 is installed
<arathald> ccmonster: stop right htere
<ccmonster> k
<CalmvsKhaos> dj_segfault, it says rc next to network-manager-gnome does that mean its installed?
<FloodBot4> ccmonster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arathald> ccmonster: pastebin
<ccmonster> yea..one sec.
<Boondoklife> bernz: hit the forums, I know its there
<arathald> ccmonster: don't paste into the channel
<bernz> (once something is added to fstab, though, it always works, which rules)
<bernz> Boondoklife, cool, will do
 * bernz has a love-hate relationship with fstab
<lolita> ola
<arathald> bernz: yeah, if they're consistent, fstab is by far the most correct tool
<arathald> (sorry, im behind by a few minutes)
<lolita> xoa
<lolita> xao
<ccmonster> http://pastie.org/872300
<Guest63681> newbie here....
<Guest63681> newbie
<dj_segfault> CalmvsKhaos: I think that means its marked for removal
<Guest63681> how to install my asus cdrw 5524a in ubuntu???
<Guest63681> anybody can help?
<ccmonster> umm, just pop it in
<eremite> Does anyone know an app that works like CCleaner for Windows does?
<ccmonster> and do a sudo apt-get update
<ccmonster> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ccmonster> chances are, that burner should work out of the box.
<haakon87> eremite: Janitor
<eremite> haakon87: it doesn't seem to clean up as much as CCleaner does, and not the same kind fo files it seems.
<Guest63681> computer doesn't recognize my cdrw ...
<haakon87> eremite: What sort of files do you want cleaned up?
<Guest63681> sudo apt-get doesn't do anything
<arathald> ...
<Oasa> Please help me. I dont know what to do. I formatted my xp drive so that i can install win 2000. Now i dont know what to do because my CD/ROM drive doesnt work. I can use my friends computer to make an iso file. and is it possible to WRITE it to a usb using unetbootin . WIll that work as normal ? please help me. I am using hardy heron
<ccmonster> any idea arathald ?
<Guest63681> i want ot burn an iso with brasero but he doesn't recognize my cdrw asus 5224a
<arathald> well, good, because that's not the commanbd you wee told to run, Guest63681
<arathald> *Command
<eremite> haakon87: all caches, cookies, unused files and orphans, etc.  Janitor does not seem to get them all.
<arathald> ccmonster: what command are you running to get that?
<Nollog> Oasa: Not sure about 2k, xp would.
<ccmonster> sudo apt-get -f install
<flotopoco> heloo
<flotopoco> hello
<ccmonster> hola.
<flotopoco> hola
<deostroll> hi, which is a good download manager for ubuntu...it should be able to pause and resume downloads n stuff...
<haakon87> caches that the package manager would download can be done via the aptitude/apt-get programs.
<pinux> hello all :)
<Guest63681> anybod y know how to make my ubuntu recognize my asus cdrw??
<flotopoco> its my first time whit linux, and i had a problem whit ubuntu 9.10 after installed
<Oasa> Nollog : What about Vista or Windows 7 ?
<bitsmart> how can I tell if my linux swap partition is mounted and working?
<haakon87> Other than that, you'd have to create the shellscripts yourself.
<haakon87> AFAIK at least.
<pinux> can anyone help me out with installing open game panel ? on ubuntu 9.1
<Nollog> Oasa: they'd work.
<Oasa> Nollog : I have Vista, WIn 7 and 2000 . So any of this will work ? this is for my mom n dad as they use only Windows
<Oasa> Nollog : SO which one should i go for ?
<c3a1> hi, anybody here have ThinkPad T510 with ubuntu 9.10? I have some problem freezing system at absolutely random time :(
<Nollog> 7
<Krahazik> I am new to Linux and just installed Ubuntu, how do I log into root?
<Oasa> krahazik : You cannot
<flotopoco> when i finished install, reset the pc and do not start ubuntu and appears a text "Ubuntu 9.10 my name  tty1"  Mu name login: " what i can do?
<Krahazik> I need to
<Oasa> krahazik : you will have to enable then
<arathald> bitsmart: swapon -s
<Krahazik> how?
<arathald> ccmonster: have you tried apt-get check?
<Oasa> krahazik :  YOu can use sudo rights.
<ccmonster> nope
<ccmonster> one sec
<haakon87> sudo -i for shell, but you really should just do sudo command to run a command as root, or gksudo program to run a graphical program as root.
<Nollog> sudo su - I usually do to use root
<pappino> sym
<flotopoco> i cant use commands
<Oasa> System ->Admin->Users and groups and then you can enable root (ITs not recommended)
<ccmonster> ok arathald , exact same thing spit out to me.
<flotopoco> tell me flotopoco to i stand you speak to me
<haakon87> If you have some sort of emergency, booting into single user mode would grant you all of Ubuntu's rootly powers, but that's a bad idea.
<arathald> Krahazik: if you *really* want to enable the root account, you can sudo passwd to set the password and enable the root account, but 99% of the time, sudo-ing the command you want is much better, you'll likely end up breaking something if you log into root
<Krahazik> well root seams ot be needed for a lot of things
<Krahazik> IE, installing my motherboard drivers
<arathald> Krahazik: so that's how you do it, but I very strongly advise against it
<Guest63681> newbie...
<arathald> Krahazik: sudo the command if you need to
<bitsmart> arathald dev/sda5   partition   size   3004112   Used 0  Priority -1    does that sound right to you?
<Guest63681> how can i install my asus cdrw 5224a in ubuntu????????
<Evil_Otto> how can you use one ?
<arathald> bitsmart: sure, that means you have /dev/sda5 used as swap
<Slart> Krahazik: you don't need to enable the root login to use the root account.. sudo is the way to go.. it can do everything that an actual root login can do
<deostroll> any1 heard of gwget?
<bitsmart> arathald ok, now I just have to figure out why I'm getting mount errors at bootup, the swap entry in fstab was my first idea
<Slart> deostroll: yes
<Nollog> a wget gui?
<Nollog> I think I sawed that before.
<bitsmart> arathald because it is mounted with UUID
<arathald> bitsmart: pastebin your fstab if you want me to take a look
<Guest63681> scdc
<deostroll> slart: hw does gwget support pause n resume downloading...
<arathald> bitsmart: or if its a uuid problem, i probably wouldnt be able to do much from here
<ccmonster> any clues..>?
<Guest63681> how can i install my asus cdrw in ubuntu???
<Slart> deostroll: now why didn't you ask that question to the channel the first time?
<arathald> s/any1/anyone/
<deostroll> slart: want to know good download managrers..
<bitsmart> arathald: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/A0uqT4ZM
<Oasa> deostroll : firefox is nice :D
<Guest63681> ubuntu doesn"t recognize my cdrw???,
<deostroll> slart: i don't understand how it supports the pause and resume downloading feature...
<Slart> deostroll: no.. I meant.. why did you have to ask the first question (if any1 heard of gwget).. you clearly had another question in mind..
<Tharok> Just got introduced to Dropbox, and it hit me. Is there no way to install a server application on an debian/ubuntu machine that acts like a file synch server, open the ports towards the internet and then synch it from any computer? Basically I would have an unlimited Dropbox and not having to upload to their servers (limiting bandwidth etc)
<Slart> deostroll: try asking the channel again.. "Does gwget support pause and resume of downloading?"
<Guest63681> hello guys...
<Guest63681> dvdv
<Slart> Tharok: sure.. rsync comes to mind for the backend.. and a web gui on top of that
<Apache_33> good afterwards  ladies and gentleman
<deostroll> slart: suppose if my downloading got interrupted, how can i resume it the next day (for e.g.) [not very particular with gwget tho]
<Slart> deostroll: ask the channel.. not me
<unixp> what can i do if i want to mount an iso file an it comes:  CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<Guest63681> anybody know how to install a cdrw in ubuntu??????? i'm really stuck please help!!!
<lullabud> deostroll: gwget has a resume feature.  use it.  if your download gets cancelled, use it again and it will resume from the partial file.
<om26er> !repeat | Guest6309
<ubottu> Guest6309: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> unixp: not really sure if ubuntu can handle it if it isn't a proper iso file
<deostroll> is it true that wget has a pause and resume downloading feature?
<arathald> bitsmart: that looks fine, assuming your uuid is correct
<Slart> unixp: what is it? some windows game?
<lullabud> deostroll: gwget also has a retry option (the --tries= flag) that will make it retry if the download gets canceled before completion.
<arathald> s/Guest6309/Guest63681/g
<Tharok> Slart , I think I forgot to mention I'd like it to be possible to run under windows as well (one of the top benefits of dropbox) and I could skip the webgui aswell
<bitsmart> arathald ok thanks, do I have to use UUID? or can I just do /dev/sda5 swap etc?
<lullabud> <3 dropbox
<unixp> Slart, yes
<unixp> Slart, warcraft 3 exe
<arathald> bitsmart: you could so /dev/sda5 if its not going to be changing, whenever i write an fstab from scratch, i use /dev/sdX#
<unixp> Slart, cause lost my cd
<arathald> s/cause/because/
<yolinda> olaaa
<Slart> Tharok: if you ask me what makes drop box so neat it isn't the storage space or the web gui.. but the clients that are available for it.. those are what I'm paying for.. those might be harder to implement (but not impossible if you really try)
<Guest63681> what i stupid chatroom...nobody that can help....
<bitsmart> arathald ok, thanks.
<bitsmart> quit
<blocky> is there a separate channel for netbook remix?
<ZykoticK9> blocky, nope, just here
<deostroll> Forget gwget. I want to know if wget (the command line version) supports the pause and resume download feature...?
<lullabud> deostroll: wget -r --tries=0
<blocky> can I install ubuntu on any netbook?
<Slart> Guest63681: just to answer you.. you do not install a cdrw.. cdrw is a format.. you could call the physical disc a cdrw but that still doesn't make your question make sense.. try again
<arathald> Guest63681: not a chatroom, there are other resources available, and we're all here on a volunteer basis and helping people for free, so don't complain that you don't get something you're not inherently entitled to
<Apache_33> <blocky> can i marry queen of england?
<Slart> unixp: are you sure it's a proper iso file? did you create it yourself? drm might interfere with this
<lullabud> deostroll: the man page for wget is great.  you should read it
<deostroll> lullabud: suppose if my download got interrupted over the night, how do i try to resume the download next morning with wget?
<lullabud> deostroll: it gives examples of ways to do all sorts of things.
<blocky> Apache_33?
<Guest63681> just want to make ubuntu recognize my asus cdwriter 5224a in brasero to write an image
<lullabud> deostroll: i just told you... wget -r --tries=0
<unixp> Slart, nope dont created myself.  drm how?
<Slart> blocky: you can try installing it on any netbook.. some might have problems with the hardware and so on.. but you can always try
<Tharok> Your right Slart, it's a great service. I'll see how long it takes for me to fill 2GB, I might aswell support the great project. :)
<Guest9408> wanted to stop back by and say thanks again for helping me get my wifi workin guys!
<deostroll> lullabud: k will check docs...
<Slart> Tharok: if you write a client that does the same but with local storage I will gladly send you the money instead of dropbox =)
<arathald> Guest63681: well, if I had any experience with that, i might help, but I don't so asking a million times won't help you get an answer from me... I'm sure that's probably the case for other people too... while you're waiting, maybe google the device and figure it out yourself
<Slart> unixp: some drm rely on weird disc formats.. bad sectors and whatnot
<Guest63681> tried google but doesn't giveme good enough results..mostly in foreign languages too...
<juan__> hellooo......................................
<Guest63681> in didnt want to be mean...but i just want it to work for 5 days now and no succes...
<juan__> who knows well LKL?
<rautamiekka> What difference does it make if the "bs" parameter with the "dd" software is other than "1M" ?
<Slart> rautamiekka: it usually increases speed.. it does larger chunks at a time
<vladi> does anyone use conky?
<vladi> i need help please
<Slart> !anyone | vladi
<ubottu> vladi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vladi> ;)
<Slart> rautamiekka: if you use values larger than 1M, that is
<vladi> ubottu got up on the wrong foot? ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rautamiekka> Slart: Which means that I can increase it as long as I maintain sense with not making the number like 100 ?
<shafi> does anyone know how to disable data recovery from an external device?
<ch0ks> Hi everyone! Is there a way that I can give a directory or file 2 groups and permissions for those groups?
<arathald> disable data recovery?
<vladi> ;)
<ch0ks> shafi You can encrypt the file. What exactly are you trying?
<Slart> vladi: nope.. but if everyone started with "does anyone here use a computer?" "does anyone use ubuntu?" "does anyone use conky?" we wouldn't get much work done.. so start by asking "I use conky.. I'm having a problem with this feature." or "I use conky and I want to use colored text" it will be much faster
<arathald> does anyone here want to answer a vague, indirect question?
<_philip_> how can i start gdebi
<_philip_> ?
<Slart> rautamiekka: afaik yes.. if you're filling a harddrive with zero's for example, you might as well use larger values
<Krahazik> sudo didn't work
<xfact> Which is batter media player Rhythmbox or Amarok?
<arathald> Krahazik: what are you trying to do?
<trism> _philip_: the gui version is gdebi-gtk, or you can just do sudo gdebi your_package.deb
<rsk> xfact well pick the one you like
<Slart> xfact: the one you like more, of course
<Slart> !best | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<genii> arathald: Hard to say, until the question has been asked
<Krahazik> install my motherboard drivers but it has to be run under root
<Krahazik> but i can't log into root
<ch0ks> xfact I prefer Rhythmbox but Amarok has a lot of more features...
<shafi> ch0ks, I just deleted some files from a usb hardisk, but they could be recovered very easily, some how I wanna delete them permanently
<Krahazik> and don't know how to activate it
<Oasa> I have a *.iso image. I would like to boot this image how ?
<arathald> Krahazik: what command are you running that sudo doesn't work for?
<rautamiekka> Slart: Okey. I'm now using dd to fill SSD with zeroes in 2M chunks. To this day it took about 2-3 minutes with 1M.
<Slart> Krahazik: you don't have to login as root to install motherboard drivers.. you can get a root terminal by running "sudo -i"
<arathald> genii: i was being faceitous
<Krahazik> ???
<rocket16> Oasa: You need to burn it to CD first
<xfact> Ch0ks, thanks, that what I needed, an opinion
<[DEATH]> http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best 
<[DEATH]> http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best 
<[DEATH]> http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat -
<[DEATH]> http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat -
<[DEATH]> http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat -
<[DEATH]> http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat - http://www.cajametalera.cl/webchat - The Best Metal Chat -
<rautamiekka> Slart: (CONTINUING) A 16GB SSD, that is
<om26er> woho
<rocket16> OAsa: Blank CD
<Krahazik> didn't work
<Oasa> ricket16 : My drive doesnt work
<arathald> Krahazik: would you like to answer my question at any point?
<Krahazik> did the 2nd time
<Tharok> Slart , Im not sure I like dropbox anymore. It just made me really really hungry on snickers. And Im on a diet
<Krahazik> this would be so much easier if i could just log into the gui as root
<terry_> Guest63681: Are you sure it is not being recognized?
<Slart> rautamiekka: I doubt it will make a big difference if you use 64MB or 1MB block sizes.. but for a TB drive it might be better to use 64M.. at least compared to 1K
<Krahazik> what was that arathald im sorry i missed it
<Slart> Tharok: =)
<ch0ks> shafi Install the secure-delete package and use the sfill for wiping blank space data
<arathald> Krahazik: (1) i told you how, if you werent paying attention, thats your fault, (2) what command are you trying to run that sudo doesn't work with?
<shafi> ch0ks, tnx, I also found this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tools-to-delete-files-securely-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Slart> Krahazik: logging in to the gui as root is very bad.. for the same reasons that you don't juggle with axes unless you really really really have to
<ch0ks> yep, that one can work too. Have fun!
<terry_> Guest63681: dmesg |grep cd
<terry_> Oh, he's gone... oh well.
<Krahazik> sudo and the name of the driver package
<ch0ks> So any idea how can I give two groups to a file or directory? plllzzzzz
<Slart> ch0ks: I don't think you can do that
<Krahazik> some one said use sudo to run the package under root
<arathald> Krahazik: tell me the exact command youre running
<arathald> Krahazik: being vague will not help us or you
<Slart> ch0ks: there are some other security packages that provide more granularity when it comes to permissions.. SELinux and such might be worth looking into
<urlwallace> Im using ubuntu 9.1.0 and experiencing infrequent OS freeze ups. is there a common solutiion I canapply. Thank you
<Krahazik> ok
<arathald> Krahazik: ill be back in 5 minutes, ive gotta walk to class
<Krahazik> sudo NFORCE-Linux-x86-1[1].0-0311-pkg1.run
<terry_> urlwallace: Can you ssh in from another PC?
<arathald> Krahazik: hold that thought for a second, i think i know whats wrong
<arathald> be back in a few
<Slart> urlwallace: since you're being vague about when the lockups happen we can only give vague advice back.. keep your computer cold.. ie make sure fans are not clogged and so on.. use good memory and check it every now and then.. keep your system updated..
<urlwallace> terry_no I havnt
<terry_> urlwallace: As Slart suggests, many system lock-ups are due to overheating.
<epaphus2> Hello is it possible to hide the System menu for unpriviledged users?
<Slart> urlwallace: unfortunately software isn't perfect.. so even if you do all the above there might still be bugs around to make the computer crash
<terry_> urlwallace: Is Ubuntu fully updated?
<Oasa> I have a *.iso image. I would like to boot this image how ? my drive doesnt work so burning to a cd doesnt work :(
<Oasa> I have a *.iso image. I would like to boot this image how ? my drive doesnt work so burning to a cd doesnt work :( please please help me
<urlwallace> thank you slart  I will do that I read the recent advice to others on not being specific enough and will try to do so in future (sincerely) thank you again for a great forum
<terry_> urlwallace: Is there a certain amount of time before it locks?  (There are a number of things to check.)
<Krahazik> ok i have the root terminal window open but now im not sure how to run the file
<urlwallace> yes terry_ updated
<urlwallace> about every 5 mins mainly when using flash
<Slart> urlwallace: you're welcome.. hope you find out what's crashing your computer
<sine``> where are default programs installed on linux
<terry_> urlwallace: We don't know the age of the PC but might also be a good idea to re-grease the processor.
<urlwallace> thank you slart
<eremite> sine``,  usually you can find most of them in /usr/bin/
<sine``> ok ta
<Slart> sine``: all over the place
<Salec> hey guys! I finally made the switch from gentoo to ubuntu :D
<Krahazik> logging into root would be so much easier, then i could just double click the file and be done with it, i hope
<urlwallace> its 2 year old HP 9000 laptop(the one where the nvidea overheats had been fixed)
<sine``> i mean comming from windows i know where everything is on windows /program files/   /system/ /system32/ etc for the dlls but comming to linux has put me in the dark with the directorys that i see /etc/ /var/ /usr/ etc
<Salec> does ubuntu not have a root account?
<Krahazik> im switching from windows to linux
<Salec> really confusing
<badbandit> good for you
<Krahazik> it has a root but I can't log into it
<Slart> !root | Salec
<ubottu> Salec: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<badbandit> su -
<Salec> ah
<psusi> rautamiekka: why are you writing to the whole drive?  you will fill it up and make it slow down doing that
<terry_> Salec: sudo is your friend.  :)
<Krahazik> but how do i use it
<Salec> i'm so not used to sudo..gentoo just had root :D
<Krahazik> every time I try to run the file from the temrinal I get command not found
<Salec> what's a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<Slart> Salec: the root account is still there.. it just hasn't got a password set for it.. sudo is better in so many ways
<terry_> Salec: "variety is the spice of life"
<urlwallace> teery_ I am using a under the pc cooling fan riser. I will take it have the chip redone and cleaned..still under a 3rd party warranty..again thak you I didnt think of the alternative solutions from you and slark
<Slart> !ftpd | Salec
<ubottu> Salec: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<eremite> Salec, if you are needed to be root for more than just one or two commands, you can try sudo -s
<Krahazik> I set a password for root but still can't login
<urlwallace> sorry terry_ spel error
<Slart> Krahazik: make sure you use proper case.. linux is caSE seNsiTive
<Krahazik> i treat everything as case sensitive
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Salec> so to install (sorry new to apt) I would do "sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd"
<Salec> ?
<arathald> Krahazik: ok, the problem is that you need to type ./ before the script name
<eremite> Salec, exactly.
<Krahazik> oh
<Salec> mmmm
<sine``> whats are the files with .file
<arathald> Krahazik: nothing to do with using sudo or root, you're just running the commands wrong
<Krahazik> maybe I should rename it so the name is shorter?
<arathald> sine``: hidden files
<sine``> ok
<arathald> Krahazik: there's also tab-completion in bash
<psusi> sine``: you might want to read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<gaspard> what are the advantages / disadvantages of running proftpd from inet or as standalone ?
<Krahazik> all i know is when I right clicked the file and selected run in terminal it said it ha dot be run under root
<sine``> ok will do
<arathald> Krahazik: type ./ then the first few letters, then hit tab
<elijah> About 18-24ish months ago when I first started with Ubuntu this channel had < 1,000 users on avg. We are now nearing 1,500!!!
<Krahazik> no such file or directory
<Krahazik> command not found
<Krahazik> oh oops forgot to hit tab
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: What motherboard drivers? What isn't working currently?
<psusi> gaspard: running it from inet requires that you have inetd installed and running... this slows down the process of accepting connections a bit because it doesn't start the ftp server until someone actually connects, but while nobody is connected, the ftp server shuts down, which can save some resources
<Krahazik> ASUS M2N-SLI
<gaspard> thnx psusi
<Krahazik> now its running
<psusi> gaspard: imho, inetd is an ancient depreciated program that nobody bothers using anymore and nobody should
<gaspard> lol, thnx for the feedback
<gaspard> i won't use inetd.
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: What isn't working currently?
<psusi> gaspard: it's main purpose was to allow you to have a dozen different servers available, but not have to have them all loaded into memory at once, which was important on systems with only 64k of ram and before swap existed, but not really meaningful these days ;)
<Krahazik> well arathald's advice got the installer running thanks
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: As in, why do you think you need to install any drivers in the first place?
<gaspard> sure
<unixp> how can i easily delete a RW DVD?
<Krahazik> but then the kernals for my audio and netwrork drivers failed
<minick> hello
<dejan_> hello guys... I wonder if you can help me with this: I installed linux-backport from synaptic...and now some hardware simply doesn't work.. wireless is gone . and also the sound card
<psusi> unixp: delete the disc?  break it in half?
<Krahazik> I have no internet connection on the linux computer
<gaspard> psusi: the main usage of my server will be ftpd and afpd with 2 Go RAM, so it's far enough
<unixp> psusi, no virtual
<unixp> psusi, xD
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Installing "motherboard drivers" isn't likely to fix that and may cause problems.
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Do you connect via wireless or ethernet?
<psusi> unixp: you mean you want to erase the disc?
<unixp> psusi, yeah :)
<sine``> how can i search for a folder
<sine``> cat ?
<psusi> unixp: right click on it and choose erase
<Krahazik> ethernet
<Krahazik> onboard
<sine``> ill google tbh
<Krahazik> the wireless card is in the mahcine im using to chat with you
<unixp> psusi,  k think dvd rom is to old
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Ok, are you using DHCP or a static ip address?
<Krahazik> only have 1 wireless card
<Krahazik> DHCP
<Krahazik> from the router
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Can you try running "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0" in a terminal?
<Madwill> i need to start 3 services on startup JodConverter, openOffice on headless mode and RED5 they all works very well when i manunally start them but i cannot get them to start what is the real way to get something to start at startup ??
<Krahazik> i can try
<Jordan_U> !boot | Madwill
<eid> hey anyone please help
<Krahazik> no such device
<miha> is /etc/X11/xorg.conf in use in 9.10 or what is its replacement?
<eid> i need some help with compiz fusion icon
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: What devices are listed when you run "ifconfig" with no other arguments?
<miha> or generally, how to change ubuntu startup if you get out of sync on lcd?
<Krahazik> the onboard ethernet isn't showing up
<Krahazik> just the local loopback
<Krahazik> lo
<miha> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/27868/#p27868 original question 'ubuntu doesnt work'
<snxs> hello all, so i recently installed ubuntu to hard disk, i have all the recent updates and everything, my problem is when i activate my nvidia drivers, everything appears to be working but 1. i don't get an option for my resolution, and 2. every time i restart i start with 800x600 res, it doesn't save my current res, even though i would like to add another option, (using sudo nvidia-xconfig) totally messes up my resolution and removes even more options, and
<snxs> im stuck with a huge screen, please help anyone ?
<eid> compiz fusion is not working
<auxi> ola
<XiangMing> hola amigo
<ThisDB> does anyone have a list of file hosts that would fit into this mask? www.-------.com/yzunl6q i know there are 7 letters between the www. and .com
<Madwill> !boot
<auxi> perdona, soy niña
<llutz> Tharok: tinyurl ?
<Nollog> Spam
<Stargaze> ha
<auxi> Quien eres
<erUSUL> !es | auxi
<XiangMing> <auxi> nina hablas ingles
<Fran> auxi?
<auxi> quien eres
<ikonia> auxi: English only in here
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Guest17233> ola
<auxi> ola fran
<ubottu> auxi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest17233> ola
<crackpotkid> hi
<ikonia> !es | Guest17233
<ubottu> Guest17233: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest17233> e
<XiangMing> <Guest17233> nina ingles porfavor
<Guest17233> ola ai alguen
<Guest17233> auxi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nollog> opinions on the best ftpd for a local network?
<ikonia> Nollog: there is no "best" option, but vftpd is fine
<Turtl3> ok
<Turtl3> whatevea
<Krahazik> ok so I have a problem of my onboard ehternet card is not working
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Can you run "lspci > Desktop/hardware_info.txt" and pastebin hardware_info.txt from a computer with an internet connection?
<Nollog> ikonia: sure there is.
<ikonia> Nollog: no there isn't, as it's personal prefernce
<Jordan_U> !best | Nollog
<ubottu> Nollog: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Krahazik> the computer im on is running windows xp
<Nollog> ubottu: sure there is.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SealedWithAKiss> msg nickserv identify 19900924
<SealedWithAKiss> Shit
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: control your language please
<Preposteruss> lol
<llutz> an change your passw
<Nollog> msg nickserv identify hunter4
<Nollog> damnit
<Preposteruss> ...
<Krahazik> i ran the command and got no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Change your password fast, and in the future use the chanserv window ( or auto login in your client ) for identifying :)
<ikonia> guys - the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion, if you want to check it use "/topic" but can we stop messing around please
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, thank you. What's the command issued for a password change?
<LecToo> Q: I cant find any good reference to this, hoping someone might know something.  In my backuppc log, I am getting the error:  Wide Character in subroutine entry at /usr/lib/perl/5.10/Compress/Zlib.pm line 426 - it has been running fine but is now getting this error on clients it has backed up and new clients to back up.  Anyone have some ideas where to start troubleshooting this?
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: talk to staff in #freenode
<SealedWithAKiss> msg nickserv set password Michael147
<SealedWithAKiss> Shit
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: this is not for this
<Salec> is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" the only command line I need to update all my apps and system?
<mhall119|work> Salec: to upgrade to a new release of Ubuntu, use update-manager
<Salec> ah
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: try "lspci > ~/Desktop/hardware_info.txt"
<Krahazik> No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Are you running as root?
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Because you should *not* be.
<^Willie^> hi there
<Krahazik> I was in a root terminal to try and run the driver installer
<^Willie^> why do xul dev stuff need to uninstall mozilla-firefox ?
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Never run a command as root unless you are absolutely sure it is neccisary and safe.
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: The command I gave should run fine as your normal user.
<Krahazik> ok appeared to work
<Krahazik> now I have a new file named hardware_info.txt on my user desktop
<Wackler1> Due to a sound problem I think, i killed my system... Is there a way to just reinstall Ubuntu... without touching my data... and I don't care about my apps or so...
<Madwill> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Yes, move that file to your windows machine so that you can upload it to pastebin.
<VCoolio> ^Willie^: maybe because it uninstalls current stable xulrunner which is a dependancy for firefox?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Krahazik
<ubottu> Krahazik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Krahazik> ok one moment
<^Willie^> VCoolio: ok so where is the package that give me the option to embed gecko in my mono projects ?
<magicjoe> can someone help me get the right core package?
<magicjoe> i have 2.0.9 and synaptic show i have 2.1.4 plugins, but doesn't list the core
<Krahazik> where is pastebin?
<magicjoe> says it depends on core
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Krahazik
<VCoolio> ^Willie^: I have no ideas on that; I avoid mono; libgluezilla comes close in its description
<Wackler1> magicjoe I think you have to be more price
<Pici> Krahazik: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Krahazik> pastebin | Krahazik
<magicjoe> be what?
<Krahazik> !pastebin Krahazik
<Pici> Krahazik: The bot that gets triggered by that is down at the moment, please use the url that I just gave you.
<^Willie^> VCoolio: what i need is gecko-sharp but i can't find that in the ubuntu packages
<Krahazik> oh
<magicjoe> im looking in synaptic right now. i want to install cairo-dock 2.1.4 alpha
<epaphus2> Hello all. Iam interested in purchasing a  iam interested in purchasing a The board supports the INtel MoBo DQ45CB . it says it  HAS raid1 support... does anybody know if this is compatible with ubuntu? the ubuntu installer will see only 1 hard disk right? i dont have to do abything in ubuntu ?
<Krahazik> done
<Pici> magicjoe: Why would you expect the alpha to be in our repositories?
<dominik_> how do i regenerate my xorg.conf?
<magicjoe> i don't know? why is that a stupid question?
<Ganymede> hey...i am interested in setting up wakeonlan so i installed the package wakeonlan but how can i tell which network interface the wakeonlan packet is being sent out on? there was no option in the man page to send out WOL packets on a specific interface...
<Semitones> dominik_, you can save a copy as a backup (such as xorg.conf.bak) and then delete the original xorg.conf. When you reboot, ubuntu will generate a fresh one
<magicjoe> i got cairo-dock from glx.org
<dominik_> Semitones: oh, i didn't know that. that's nice.
<masu3701> is there any tool that allow calling international for free?
<dominik_> Semitones: off to test.
<Semitones> dominik_, good luck
<magicjoe> someone HERE helped me get that repository in synaptic
<magicjoe> now, i see updates, but can't get them
<Pici> magicjoe:  Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<wasutton3> does transmission-daemon run as root?
<Jordan_U> wasutton3: No.
<Pici> wasutton3: iirc it creates its own user to run the daemon as, but don't quote me on that.
<agu8> hola
<magicjoe> i dont get it. i just want to know why there is an update showing, if i can't get it? and isn't it only showing updates for things i HAVE?
<Krahazik> do you need the URL to the past I did?
<lallo77> ciao a tt
<genii> !it | lallo77
<ubottu> lallo77: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<minick> Hello, everyone. I am from China
<Rame> when i tried to install or remove any packahe i get the following message "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened", how to fix
<minick> Hello, everyone. I am from China
<genii> !welcome | minick
<ubottu> minick: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CalmvsKhaos> minick, im sure Walmart would love to buy you then
<lallo77> devo cambiare il server?
<ninickc> hello
<Krahazik> um
<Rame> when i tried to install or remove any package i get the following message "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened", how to fix
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Yes, we need the URL.
<clement_> slt a tous
<Krahazik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/396289/
<Semitones> clement_, francais?
<magicjoe> how is it that i have the plugins and plugins data for 2.1.4 but can't get the 2.1.4 core? i need to update my core to a the version between 2.0.9 and 2.1.4
<clement_> j'aurai bsoin daide
<clement_> oui francais
<magicjoe> can someone help me with this, please?
<auxi> hola
<Semitones> !fr | clement_ essaye ici svp :)
<ubottu> clement_ essaye ici svp :): Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<CalmvsKhaos> !fr | clement_
<ubottu> clement_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<CalmvsKhaos> bah
<auxi> os gusta hannah
 * Semitones can't remember how to conjugate essayer :(
<auxi> hay alguien ahi?
<Some_Person> Why is there no gstreamer0.10-pitfdll in ubuntu amd64?
<spO> how come ubuntu runs extremely slow now?
<spO> it is like a ram is not there anymore
<auxi> can you speak spanish?
<Semitones> !spanish | auxi
<ubottu> auxi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Semitones> auxi, hope that helps
<Aayush> when i tried to install & remove any package i get this error "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." how to fix it
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Can you try booting from a LiveCD to see if the ethernet works there?
<Aayush> when i tried to install & remove any package i get this error "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." how to fix it
<Krahazik> sure
<Krahazik> makes me glad I ordered the cd
<Semitones> AaronMT, can you try try "sudo apt-get -f install" and pastebin the output?
<Semitones> er
<Semitones> Aayush, ^
<magicjoe> so what is the current STABLE version of this dock?
<Semitones> Aayush, the purpose of that command is to find dependency errors and fix them, if that's the problem
<Aayush> Semitones: Let me try
<auxi> kv
<Semitones> kk
<Aayush> Semitones:  http://pastebin.com/BZTMat59
<Aayush> Semitones: it didnt work
<Semitones> yeah -- ok try this
<auxi> were you come from?
<Semitones> sudo aptitude clean (this cleans out any extra stuff in your cache)
<Semitones> followed by sudo aptitude update
<auxi> in spanish pleasa
<Jordan_U> !who | Semitones
<ubottu> Semitones: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flare183> !es | auxi
<ubottu> auxi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Krahazik> network chip seams to be working now, my pc just gave me an error telling me there is an IP conflict
<auxi> es que yo soy española
<Lazy^> Krahazik: are you using dhcp or static ip ?
<CalmvsKhaos> !ops | auxi reminded over and over about !ubuntu-es
<ubottu> auxi reminded over and over about !ubuntu-es: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Krahazik> dhcp
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: My guess is that the ip conflict was your original problem and installing the "motherboard drivers" caused the problem of the device not being listed at all in ifconfig.
<Lazy^> do you have free ip's in dhcp-pool ?
<Krahazik> yes
<Aayush> Semitones: same error
<Semitones> Aayush, to which command?
<Krahazik> with windows the only time i have ever goten ip conflict is if the newcompute rbooting up didn't get its IP from the router like it is saposed to
<Aayush> Semitones: sudo aptitude clean, update
<Lazy^> Krahazik: try to dhclient
<Krahazik> sounds about right to me Jordan about the drivers killing the card
<Lazy^> Krahazik: try dhclient :)
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<terry_> Krahazik: A linux machine will give up in there is a conflict
<Krahazik> permission denied
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Semitones> Aayush, could you post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.lst so we could see if there are any problems there?
<Krahazik> ok that worked
<Krahazik> ok my linux mahcine is on the network via my windows machine
<Lazy^> Krahazik: is it still comlaining about ip-conflict ?
<Krahazik> and a corssover cable
<Krahazik> my pc is showing no lan connection now
<Lazy^> Krahazik: do you have dhcp-server on windows ?
<Aayush> Semitones:  cat: /etc/apt/sources.lst: No such file or directory
<Krahazik> not running windows 7
<Krahazik> the windows mahcine is running xp
<Krahazik> and no
<Lazy^> Krahazik: it seems that win / linux are sharing same-ip
<Krahazik> I have the wireless card and lan card on my windows machine bridged
<Semitones> Aayush, sorry, it should be sources.list
<Lazy^> Krahazik: add windows component (dhcp-server) and give lan ip / gateway / dns-servers ip's to your linux
<Krahazik> the dhcp is in the internet router
<yunes> ke
<yunes> kiyo
<yunes> alguien es español
<Myrtti> !es | yunes
<hexdump> does anybody know how to setup vsftpd correctly?
<ubottu> yunes: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yunes> kiyoooooooooooooosssssssssss
<terry_> Krahazik: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.x ; route whatever
<Krahazik> ok
<yunes> kik
<yunes> kiyooooooooooooooooooooooo
<erUSUL> yunes: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yunes> kiyossss
<Aayush> Semitones: http://pastebin.com/BaUMXrP7
<UnderSampled> Hello. where Do I go for help setting up a vnc server/client
<UnderSampled> ?
<erUSUL> yunes: y deja de molestar no seas crio
<Prestidigitonium> everytime my wireless card connects to the network under linux, all my other connected devices have problems remaining connected
<BAILUX> opa
<Prestidigitonium> anyone else have that problem?
<rabbit1> i have installed "clock" panel based clock, how do i activate it?
<Aayush> when i tried to install & remove any package i get this message "E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<hexdump> I'll be back I'll try this garbage again.
<Aayush> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Lazy^> Krahazik: win+linux machine cant have same ip =)
<Aayush> " how to fix it
<hexdump> drivin me nuts I need a break
<hexdump> bbl
<noob^3> Hi, does someone know how to store and restore evolutoion kalender at a webdav location?
<Elvanor> how do I start the sshd from a LiveCD ?
<Elvanor> /etc/init.d/sshd start ?
<blue-frog> Elvanor, intal openssh-err fist
<Elvanor> openssh-err ?
<ps2> I have a system that's been running mkfs.ext3 (1.3x TiB) for about 24 hours now.  How can I determine if it's hung or actually still working??
<Semitones> Aayush, well that looks perfectly fine to me.
<Semitones> Aayush, have you always had this problem, or did it start recently?
<Krahazik> still getting conflic when i try to connect
<Elvanor> sudo aptitude install openssh-server ?
<blue-frog> Elvanor, install openssh-server first (keyboard problem
<Jordan_U> Krahazik: Are you sure that the windows machine is using DHCP?
<Aayush> Semitones: it just starts recently
<terry_> Krahazik: If you need domain name resolution, you will also need to edit /etc/resolv.conf and add lines, nameserver xxx.xxx.xx.x  and  nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.x
<Terabyte> Could someone tell me a good archival system that supports search and tags?
<coolmadmax> Lazy^ two machines can share ip
<terry_> Jordan_U: He said that the XP machine he is connected to is not running a dhcp server
<Krahazik> not according to windows cooladmax
<Stargaze> Karmic is not keen to upgrade Chromium browser
<terry_> coolmadmax: to machines can not share IP
<coolmadmax> lol
<Jordan_U> terry_: Yes, but is it running, and using, a DHCP *client*?
<Aayush> Semitones:  i have this problem in another machine some months back, at that time someone here told me to do "dpkg ... " i forget that all now :)
<Krahazik> my windows mahcine is getting its IP from the dhcp in the router
<knoppix>  ngb    sjgbfdfsfsdf   dfs bsd s ds ds
<Semitones> Aayush, can you guess anything that might have triggered it?
<knoppix> JEy
<coolmadmax> i just share ip with ubuntu desktop and laptop
<ps2> I have a system that's been running mkfs.ext3 (1.3x TiB) for about 24 hours now.  How can I determine if it's hung or actually still working??
<Pici> knoppix: cat like typing detected
<knoppix> ps 2 is the motherfucker
<LecToo> ps2: I will go out on a limb and say its locked up
<blue-frog> ps2 24 hours for 1TB, unlikely. ut's dead
<Jordan_U> Aayush: can you try running "sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/ /var/lib/apt/lists-bak && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update" ?
<Lazy^> coolmadmax: yes but usually it gives problems :)
<sanreikaj> buenas tardes, alguien que hable español?
<Jordan_U> !es | sanreikaj
<ubottu> sanreikaj: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ps2> ok... thx....  wasn't sure what to expect
<Lazy^> coolmadmax: and in most of situations it's easier to put dhcp ect... and give proper ip's by that
<ps2> this is running from a livecd
<LecToo> ps2: I cant imagine more then an hour, but havent made an ext3 in a while
<robertzaccour> How do i get wireless working in LXDE?
<klaas> hey, I was trying to use dropbear in my initramfs and after installing dropbear it told me to set kernel paramter ip= but I can't find any help on how its supposed to be done (neither manpages nor google)
<coolmadmax> whatever
<ps2> thanks
<alecs> hi
<erUSUL> klaas: it probably appears in kernl-parameters.txt in the kernel source. use google to find a copy
<Krahazik> i tried manually setting a static IP to avoid the conflic via the control panel but i still had no internet
<sanreikaj> muchas gracias
<Krahazik> depite being able to ping the router
<alecs> i have an external ntfs disk that seems to be broken ...
<zenbamboo> ...
<terry_> Krahazik: If you can tell us what the pool the DHCP server is using and your nameserver addresses, we can help you.  BUT, the easiest thing to do is turn on the dhcp server on the XP box.
<Jordan_U> klaas: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Vroomfondle> klaas: see http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_toc.html#TOC17 for an example of how to set kernel params in grub
<Jordan_U> terry_: *client*
<alecs> how can i check if it is or not ? it seems that i am not be able to run fsck
<Krahazik> don't have DHCP on the xp box and so far its been my expierecne that its not wise to have 2 DHCPs on a network
<Jordan_U> terry_: A DHCP server serves addresses, a DHCP client recieves them.
<Vroomfondle> you'll need to get to the grub prompt first (there should be a message on screen at boot telling you how)
<Vroomfondle> you can make the change permanent by editing your grub menu.lst
<terry_> Krahazik: There are three things you need.  1) An IP   2) Default route  and 3) nameservers
<klaas> Jordan_U I'm trying to remotely unlock a luks encrypted root
<terry_> Krahazik: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<hudy> hi
<Akymos> hi 2 all...
<terry_> sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<hudy> i'm have problem
<Trek> !ask | hudy
<ubottu> hudy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Krahazik> No such process
<terry_> Krahazik:  See private message.
<Jordan_U> terry_: Changing the default route won't help with an ip address conflict.
<dinobisk> After installing from the live-CD (whicht worked fine), I now get an BusyBox (and initrmfs) error when booting (from the hard drive). How can this be fixed?
<terry_> Krahazik: It is correct that you can not have to dhcp servers on the same network, but if you create another, it is ok.
<Jordan_U> terry_: Nor will editing /etc/resolv.conf
<Aayush> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/4S3bDxhg, same problem
<LecToo> terry_: in general, you cannot have 2 dhcp servers on the same subnet
<Elvanor> how can I connect via ssh to a ubuntu live CD ? which user should I choose?
<killown> my system will have a bad performance if i use a ntfs partition in /home?
<meganerd> Elvanor: ubuntu
<Semitones> Jordan_U, I found a possible solution to Aayush's problem, but I'm not sure the command is safe. Would this be ok: sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<meganerd> Elvanor: unless you add a user
<Trek> Jordan_U, terry_: killown: don't use NTFS for your home partition
<Trek> whoops
<Jordan_U> Elvanor: You first need to set a password for the "ubuntu" user then install openssh-server
<robertzaccour> How do i get wireless working in LXDE? it worked fine in Gnome
<Trek> Jordan_U and terry_: disregard
<killown> Trek, why?
<Andorin> Is there any way to get a Sony camcorder to mount in Ubuntu like a digital camera, so I can access the files on it with Nautilus?
<Trek> killown: don't use NTFS for your home partition, unless you need it to work with windows.  it might run into issues when loading
<Jordan_U> Semitones: The command I gave him earlier should have the same effect ( it moved the directory rather than deleting its contents )..
<LecToo> Andorin: probably mostly depends on the model
<Aayush> when i tried to install & remove any package i get this message "E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. " how to fix
<killown> Trek i need share this partition with windows
<Semitones> Jordan_U, oh, I missed that
<Trek> killown: assuming you have the ntfs-related packages, you shouldn't have any real issues, but if you need Windows to work with it, then NTFS or FAT32
<Trek> killown: up to you though
<Semitones> Jordan_U, maybe his permissions are wrong?
<bernz> w00t, it shouldn't have taken me that long, but i figured out how to get a samba share listed in fstab so it will be accessible through standard paths on boot :-D (if you are curious, i will be happy to post the line i added to my fstab, and to explain what i had to install)
<killown> Trek, ntfs take more processor load than others linux filesystems?
<Jordan_U> Aayush: Is this a fairly standard Ubuntu install?
<Trek> killown: FAT32 is guaranteed to work on everything, all operating systems can read it
<Trek> killown: how large a partition you making for home?
<killown> 40gb
<arathald> i would say ntfs would probably be ok for home, as long as your / is something quick
<Ders> Can I install Ubuntu server on a Mac Mini Intel?
<LecToo> killown: honestly, id mount the NTFS partition inside your home directory
<Jordan_U> Ders: Yes
<bernz> FAT32 owns... for compatibility :-D
<Ders> :)
<arathald> bernz: and sucks for just about everything else
<Ders> Sweet thanks!
<bernz> arathald, right you are! :-D
<Trek> killown: you might consider using NTFS.  but remember that NTFS has a large overhead requirement, and it will take up a bit of space.  so either FAT32 or NTFS.  FAT32 for guaranteed compatibility, NTFS if you wish for it to work with Windows and Linux only
<bernz> arathald, getting the samba shares into my fstab was easier than i thought; i just had to find the syntax for samba-style (smbfs) file systems
<LecToo> Ders: I have multiple ubuntu servers running in virtualbox on a macmini =)
<killown> yep, i have windows 7 installed here
<killown> i need ntfs partition
<arathald> bernz: the way linux handles file systems, it's not very hard to do
<Prestidigitonium> can someone help me move /home and /tmp from my sd card to my hdd?
<Jordan_U> !home | Prestidigitonium
<ubottu> Prestidigitonium: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bernz> (also, i fixed a PS3 in the meantime, to give my brain a rest; it's currently playing a movie ... today has been productive :-D)
<Aayush> Jordan_U: ya, i have been in this problem some month before also, at that time someone here told me to do "dpkg .. " , remove some files, ... i forget all that now :)
<deletet> hy i have aploblem i dont  have instaled send mail  but stel sendmail runs  whi?
<magedragon25> I am assuming this would be a good channel to ask this....I am trying to back up my daughters dvd's.....I ripped them to .iso with brasero.....I tried to burn them with brasero and k3b.....neither one came out good.....yes I put them on the proper size dvd
<bernz> arathald, agreed, though it's a steep learning curve for the details (like fstab syntax, and so on)... well... IMO, anyway
<LecToo> magedragon25: movie DVDs?
<magedragon25> yeah
<Jordan_U> magedragon25: Please Elaborate on "neither one came out good".
<LecToo> magedragon25: I dont htink that works; might have to use something like vobcopy
<killown> Trek, but i need know if ntfs-3g takes very processor load
<robertzaccour> does anyone here know anything about LXDE?
<magedragon25> I tried to use it in a dvd player and also on my pc and neither one woould play
<Prestidigitonium> jordan_u: i already read that and it doesnt make sense
<robertzaccour> all i need is to get my wireless running, and it was fine in gnome
<Prestidigitonium> is there any way to do this graphically?
<Jordan_U> Prestidigitonium: Doesn't make sense in what way?
<Trek> killown: its not typically processor load, rather hard drive usage.  If you set a 40GB NTFS partition, you'll only get maybe 30 - 39 GBs of usable space, since NTFS has a large file indexer
<Vigo> robertzaccour: I have played with it a little.
<Prestidigitonium> i.e. a gui based solution
<robertzaccour> Vigo, do you know how to get wireless working?
<killown> ahh ok
<Trek> killown: personally, I use Ubuntu to work with NTFS drives in order to recover data, check for errors, etc, and there's no real processor load
<Prestidigitonium> sort of how rapache is for apache
<Vigo> robertzacour: That was and is an issue , I think it is fixed now, let me try and find that data for you.
<Jordan_U> Prestidigitonium: As far as I am aware there is no safe way to do this graphically ( you can set it up graphically during install but moving it afterwards I believe must be done with at least a few terminal commands )
<robertzaccour> Vigo, oh ok. can't figure it out so far thanks
<xXPoorMexicanXx> yo
<Aayush> when i tried to install & remove any package i get this message "E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. " how to fix
<xXPoorMexicanXx> does anybody know if the palm web os sdk can run on 9.10
<Vigo> robertzaccour: Here is an Ubuntu Forum page on it, I do recall a wicd thing, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144398
<Prestidigitonium> Jordan_U: i dont understand all these mount points and stuff. im trying to move ALL dirs rhat require rw access to the hdd and then lock the fs on the sd card
<robertzaccour> Vigo, thanks i'll check that out
<abstrakt> how can i turn off GNOME tooltips?
<abstrakt> this is *really* pissing me off lol
<killown> Trek, thank you
<Trek> no problem, killown
<magedragon25> Jordan_U: I tried to use it in a dvd player and also on my pc and neither one woould play
<Zus> sorry connection went out was there a reply to my question?
<Trek> killown: remember: the drives I work with are 250GB +, and they usualy have about 100GB - 150GB on NTFS partitions
<kaolbrec> Hey guys, which is the folder for installing icons again?
<Stargaze> abstrakt, try gconf-editor => /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled
<djanowski> hello all. does anybody know what package provides `rs`?
<killown> hmm
<Trek> killown: it works becuase there's so much space that the NTFS overhead that stores where things are on the partition has sufficient space to work
<Vigo> robertzaccour: and here is a SOLVED post on the LXDE forums: http://forum.lxde.org/viewforum.php?f=6
<robertzaccour> Vigo, thanks
<Zus> anyone know why or how dvd's won't play after an update? i used a live disc to peek at Kubuntu, then  after ejecting the disc and shutting down, i went out for a bit came back to watch a new dvd,, wouldnt play... updated and everything still cant do videos (DVD's )
<keithz> Is plone3/plone3-site broken in ubuntu 9.10? I get the error: plone3-site:
<keithz>  Depends: zope-plone3 but it is not going to be installed
<keithz>  Depends: zope2.10 but it is not going to be installed
<Trek> killown: I have made NTFS work on 40GB partitions as well, but you lose a bit of space due to the NTFS overhead, as such, its up to you, you'll still have approx. 35GB give or take 2GB usable
<keithz> Does a workaround exist?
<Jordan_U> magedragon25: Was the DVD you copied commercial ( i.e. likely to have copy protection )?
<Aayush> when i tried to install & remove any package i get this message "E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. " how to fix
<Prestidigitonium> hmm. thx
<magedragon25> Jordan_U: yes...but the .iso plays just fine on my pc
<thevor> Hey. I have a question about my dvddrive. When I put a game dvd into the slot, I can view it in two different folders. The contents of the dvd are viewable in /media/cdrom, and /media/cdrom0. I am wondering why this is. The reason I am asking, is because I am having trouble installing something, and am wondering if maybe the program I am using can't find the dvd, because of these two mount points.
<Vigo> robertzaccour: You are welcome, and I do recall peoples using it talking about that wicd config, I used it on Debian and Ubuntu and PC-BSD, is still a bit iffish, but work is going good on it.
<killown> 35gb is enough for me
<LecToo> magedragon25: your PC dvd software can treat it like reading off a filesystem
<Jordan_U> magedragon25: That's because the only way to play a DVD in linux is to circumvent the copy protection, so Ubuntu's player doesn't care that the key is missing from the copied image :)
<vasilis01> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com/
<Jordan_U> magedragon25: It will probably work from VLC on windows also.
<LecToo> magedragon25: get vobcopy and make an image of that
<magedragon25> ok
<LecToo> magedragon25: err, of its output
<killown> brb
<LecToo> magedragon25: it might do it directly - man it up ;p
<Jordan_U> magedragon25: If so, what you need to do is make an image that already has the copy protection removed.
<arzonista> hi,how can i add buddies in pidgin instant messenger?
<keithz> Anyone using plone on ubuntu 9.10? I can't install the packages
<musicalmidget> arzonista: Buddies > Add Buddy
<deletet> realyy need help  i dont have send mail instaled but steel run whii
<magedragon25> I can use anydvd in windows....but my trial ran out...the .iso i made will play in windows tooit's just when I burn to dvd it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> magedragon25: There are many Free tools for this in Ubuntu, dvdrip, k9copy, and others.
<arzonista> musicalmidget:i did,but it cant add
<neotrix> Кто подскажет как поднять ad-hoc?
<Jordan_U> !ru | neotrix
<ubottu> neotrix: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oneunknown> Hi! I'd like to change the screen resolution of GRUB. I've edited  /etc/grub.d  and set gfxmode, gfxpayload and gfxterm and vbe. Then I ran update-grub, but nothing has changed (rebooted)
<neotrix> sorry)
<oneunknown> Any Ideas on what I did wrong there?
<Jordan_U> oneunknown: Do you want to change the resolution of the grub menu itself or of the linux console?
<Aayush> when i tried to install & remove any package i get this message "E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. " how to fix
<ismetteren> My ubuntu installation has just started to fuck up today. Parts, or the whole, screen (the buttons, i can move the mouse but clicking dosent have an effect) freezes from time to time. Right now the only thing i can do is change window and write here. Anybody knows what this is?
<Trek> !language | ismetteren
<ubottu> ismetteren: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<musicalmidget> arzonista: what happens?
<ismetteren> sorry
<oneunknown> Jordan_U, the linux console (I've seen higher screen resolution on a friends computer (Gentoo))
<arvind_khadri> ismetteren, 9.10 ?
<Stargaze> Aayush, try Synaptic and click Edit > repair broken packages
<ismetteren> yes
<oneunknown> Jordan_U, (Ubuntu 9.10, grub2)
<Jordan_U> oneunknown: The best way to do that is likely to use KMS, that way you can get the same resolution as with X rather than being limited to VESA resolutions. What graphics card?
<arvind_khadri> ismetteren, do you have compiz ?
<omar> Hi everyone
<ismetteren> compiz ships with ubuntu dosent it?
<Jordan_U> ismetteren: Yes.
<arzonista> musicalmidget:will not appear on the screen
<oneunknown> Jordan_U, nvidia quadro nvs 140M
<omar> I have a question: is there any good antivirus that can scan windows partitions for ubuntu?
<meanburrito920_> does anyone know where ubuntu stores the keyboard device driver? It doesnt seem to be in /dev/input
<ismetteren> ok. i havent removed it, and im using the middle effects setting
<meanburrito920_> same question for the mouse
<Stargaze> omar, try clam-tk
<magedragon25> omar: avast has a linux version that works
<omar> thanks for the answers
<muhamad> se
<Aayush> Stargaze: same error message , when i tried to open Synaptic
<Jordan_U> oneunknown: Ok, I'm not sure how stable KMS support for nvidia is. You would need to install the nouveau drivers.
<erUSUL> magedragon25: my ps2 keyboard is there /dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd
<Stargaze> Aayush, make sure no other installation is busy
<ismetteren> do you have an idea about whats wrong?
<oneunknown> Jordan_U, I'll google that. thanks!
<meanburrito920_> erUSUL: I'm working on a laptop though, so my keyboard isnt ps2
<ismetteren> should i disable compiz?
<goddard> Does anyone know of a better image recognition software than gocr?
<magedragon25> erUSUL: what is the problem...I don't see it scrolling up
<erUSUL> meanburrito920_: should be there too. do « tree /dev/input/ » or « ls -R /dev/input/ »
<Jordan_U> oneunknown: Looks like you can't use nouveau and the proprietary drivers at the same time.
<oneunknown> Jordan_U, hm :/ Well in that case I'll leave the system as it is at the moment :)
<keithz> Help! How do I avoid synaptic error "Depends: zope2.10 but it is not going to be installed"? I can't install plone3-site in ubuntu 9.10. Is it broken?
<oneunknown> Jordan_U, thanks a lot for your help!
<meanburrito920_> oh, there it is. Thanks! I'm not sure why I couldnt find it before
<ZykoticK9> oneunknown, Jordan_U proprietary nvidia doesn't support kms - so you'd really have to want that console resolution to give up the proprietary driver for xorg
<meanburrito920_> do most programs read the keyboard through by-path?
<ismetteren> Thank you whoever tried to help me (i cant even scroll up to see your name). I will reboot so i can use my computer again for some time...
<Jordan_U> oneunknown: You're welcome, you can still probably get a slightly higher resolution without KMS, you would need to enable vesafb for that IIRC.
<Stargaze> keithz, try this => http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plone&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<erUSUL> meanburrito920_: most programs read the kb via the Xserver which is the one that uses the dev file
<spazic> help help help - I am getting a grub error 17. my system was running fine yesterday. Now i cant boot. What can i do???? :-/
<meanburrito920_> erUSUL: ah, ok. thanks :)
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: I personally love me some KMS and gallium3D goodness, even if it still needs a bit of work :)
<Jordan_U> spazic: What version of Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, i've only played with noveau for a couple of minutes - it worked with compiz (which was cool) but I like my nvidia-blob too much to give it up ;)
<keithz> Stargaze: how does that link help to solve the problem?
<Stargaze> keitz, it's a different way to install the same package
<Aayush> Stargaze: do u know how to reset dpkg
<SealedWithAKiss> Hey people. I have installed the drivers for my integrated wireless network adapter in Ubuntu 9.10 however no networks are showing when I know some exist
<Stargaze> Aayush, reset? I know there's dpkg-reconfigure -a
<klimraamkosie> have you turned on your wireless adapter?
<Jordan_U> Aayush: You probably don't want to run dpkg-reconfigue -a for your specific problem, among other things it will ask a *lot* of questions.
<keithz> Stargaze: I don't understand. Your link begins exactly with the plone3-site which causes problems. What command should I execute for installation??
<klimraamkosie> I have two partitions on my single 1TB drive in my new ubuntu 9.10 machine.  I set the first mount point to / and the second mount point (on the second partition) to /home
<Stargaze> keithz, i'm out of ideas now :(
<klimraamkosie> How do I change the mount point on the second partition and move my /home to the first one.
<spazic> Jordan_U - the newest
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help? It's the rtl8187s integratec card.
<Jordan_U> spazic: Fresh install or upgrade?
<terry_> klimraamkosie: any particular reason why you want to trade places with them?
<terry_> klimraamkosie: You can resize one or both you know.
<Aayush> Jordan_U: Stargaze, i just tried dpkg-reconfigure -a it fives this error  http://pastebin.com/SBekQXjp
<klimraamkosie> terry_: I want to use the second 90% of the drive, for samba sharing.
<terry_> klimraamkosie: It is really a pretty good arrangement to have /home on it's on partition.  And you have a LARGE drive anyway.
<terry_> klimraamkosie: You probably only need 6-8 G for /
<abhi_nav> madjoe: you there?
<mvn071> hi on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 ==> alpha-2 shouldn't it be alpha-3 the download url's are dead.....
<Stargaze> Aayush, you find xapian tools in Synaptic
<SnowmanX11> I have a question: Can somebody watch HD movies (eg mkv) with Radeon HD 4200?
<terry_> klimraamkosie: /home can be 20 or 30G
<klimraamkosie> terry_: / has about 50GB right now.  I'd like to throw /home in there.
<terry_> klimraamkosie: You can do that
<klimraamkosie> terry_: so that it's on the same partition.
<goddard> Does anyone know of a better image recognition software than gocr?
<klimraamkosie> terry_: Then I want to use the rest of the drive as a network shared drive.
<Aayush> Stargaze: when i tried to open Synaptic, it give error message
<Stargaze> Aayush, apt-xapian-index must be installed (did not know it myself ;) )
<terry_> klimraamkosie: basically you just do: cp -a /home /  and then change the fstab entry.
<Stargaze> Aayush, and apt-get install apt-xapian-index?
<arathald> hmmm does anyone know how to get the xfce workspace switcher to show an overlay when i switch workspaces showing which workspace I'm on, similar to how the gnome workspace switcher does?
<Jordan_U> Aayush: Can you pastebin the output of "cat /var/lib/dpkg/status" ?
<spazic> Jordan_U - it was working yesterday and has been for weeks and i didnt do any upgrades
<Stargaze> Aayush, try the Windows trick: reboot your PC
<terry_> !home | klimraamkosie
<ubottu> klimraamkosie: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jordan_U> spazic: I mean did you upgrade from 9.04 or was this a fresh install of 9.10?
<Aayush> Stargaze: i did it 100 times :)
<klimraamkosie> terry_: Awesomesauce, lets hope it has some hints on moving it back. Thanks!
<terry_> klimraamkosie: You can just take the above info and see what there is to do.
<klimraamkosie> terry_: Thanks :)
<terry_> klimraamkosie: You just do: cp -a /home /  and then change the fstab entry.
<Jordan_U> terry_: klimraamkosie: A simple cp will not preserve permissions.
<spazic> Jordan_U - ooo ummm i believe it was an upgrade
<countriside> hello!!
<terry_> klimraamkosie: and reboot to make sure it all works ok before deleting the second partition.
<jelg> qutecom seqfaults on my ubuntu karmic.. anyone here had luck with QuteCom?
<mamous> hello all
<mamous> I have a problem
<Jordan_U> spazic: Ok, that explains why you are getting a grub legacy error.
<countriside> hello mamous!!
<mamous> when I want to use torrent
<jelg> segfaults
<mamous> and I open porst in my router
<mamous> but when I add it to he transmission it said it is closed
<mamous> what to do ?
<mamous> ??
<mamous> any one can help me ?
<countriside> what are you  doing??
<terry_> Jordan_U: I told him to use  -a
<terry_> Jordan_U: But thank you for your input.
<jelg> error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2
<tyler_d2> mamous: ensure your using the right ip address
<Jordan_U> terry_: Sorry, missed that.
<mamous> how ?
<Aayush> Stargaze: even when i tried cat: /var/lib/dpkg/status > status.txt i get  Input/output error
<Stargaze> mamous, put your question in one line and repeat it if you do not get an answer immediately :)
<Jordan_U> Aayush: Ok, do you have a file /var/lib/dpkg/status-old ?
<tyler_d2> mamous: alt-f2 type 'gnome-terminal' and from there type '/sbin/ifconfig/'
<Aayush> Stargaze: error source may be some where else
<Stargaze> Aayush, if you have more than one window manager installed (KDE/Gnome) try booting in the other and work from there
<Prestidigitonium> i tried that link and it doesnt make sense
<Jordan_U> Aayush: By the way, especially since this has happened before you may have a failing drive.
<countriside> Who is that helping?
<tyler_d2> mamous: or you can type "ifconfig | grep -b1 eth | grep addr: | awk '{ print $3 }'"
<Prestidigitonium> i dont need to back up my home directory
<countriside> one moment
<Prestidigitonium> i just need to move it
<Ganymede> how would i add an IPv6 nameserver to the list of nameservers that A. is reachable in the absence of a DHCP client (e.g. so not in dhclient.conf) and B. is reachable in the presence of a DHCP client and lease (e.g. so not hardcoded into /etc/resolv.conf)?
<SmittyJensen> Hi. Is there any way to get the new Lucid theme on Karmic?
<terry_> klimraamkosie: You could also reduce the size of the first partition to 8 or 10G and the second to -40G
<Prestidigitonium> this is a fresh install, so theres nothing on it
<mamous> I did not understand
<Jordan_U> spazic: Try re-installing grub, if that doesn't work try upgrading to grub2.
<countriside> I now come
<mamous> I'm total n000b
<Jordan_U> !grub | spazic
<ubottu> spazic: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Prestidigitonium> i do not
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<spazic> haha niiice
<tyler_d2> mamous: are you using ubuntu ?
<mamous> yes
<klimraamkosie> terry_: So just boot with the live CD and resize?
<lars__> hey im pretty new to Ubuntu and i just partitioned and loaded it yestersay...now im having trouble configuring my wireless adapter...i have no clue what to do lol
<Stargaze> mamous, put your question in one line and repeat it if you do not get an answer immediately :)
<klimraamkosie> terry_: that would probably be a lot easier
<spazic> Jordan_U : thanks, i will try that
<tyler_d2> mamous: ok, so press the alt key on your keyboard, and press the f2 key on the top of your keyboard
<Jordan_U> spazic: You're welcome.
<mamous> ok
<mamous> then
<Prestidigitonium> is it ok to use the gui to copy the home directory and paste it to its new location
<tyler_d2> mamous: a little box should appear, within there type 'gnome-terminal'
<mamous> ok
<Prestidigitonium> or must i use the terminal to do it
<Jordan_U> lars__: First check in the top right corner of the screen for the wireless applet.
<tyler_d2> mamous: when you click ok, a white box called a terminal will show up
<mamous> ok
<mamous> then
<tyler_d2> mamous: and in that terminal type, or copy and paste this ---> ifconfig | grep -b1 eth | grep addr: | awk '{ print $3 }'
<mamous> ok
<KourkouliS> Hello i have a problem about mounting filesystem... after a cut out of power...how can i fix this error?
<Trek> KourkouliS, what exactly is the error?
<tyler_d2> mamous: that should be your ip address
<lars__> jordan_U: yeah man no bars what soever
<kitti> hello
<Prestidigitonium> hmm
<melik`> anyone know where i can find 'fivebean' support IRC (if they have one)
<Jordan_U> lars__: If you click on it does it list any networks?
<KourkouliS> Trek wait a little to tell you exactly the error... it does appear after a check-out of disk
<kitti> alguno es español
<Jordan_U> !es | kitti
<ubottu> kitti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<countriside> yet!
<mamous> ok thx
<mamous> it worked
<lars__> Jordan_U: and i their is no config option.....well i am connected through eth0 and thats about it
<tyler_d2> mamous: :)
<Jordan_U> lars__: Ok, try Sysetem > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<KourkouliS> filesystem checks are in progress: etc... after that it appears the error Trek wait a little to say what exactly is the error...
<Trek> KourkouliS, okay, i'll wait
<kitti> todos soy niños
<xxiao> looking at devede to make DVD, it does not support picture-slideshow, is there an app that can do both(dvd movie + pic slideshow)?
<Trek> !es | kitti
<ubottu> kitti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kitti> boys
<xxiao> i don't want to make two discs, one for movie one for pictures, would like to mix these two on the same CD
<git__> does anyone know if screenlet has shortcut to bring it to the front?
<luigi_> hi
<Stargaze> xxiao, check http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=19
<samh785> hello
<erUSUL> git__: i think compiz has a plugin to do that...
<erUSUL> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Trek> !hi | luigi_ / samh785
<ubottu> luigi_ / samh785: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KourkouliS> after the check passess 27% progress it appears that Mount of filesystem failed.
<erUSUL> git__: widget layer or something like that
<luigi_> kann mir irgendjemand mit der installation der extra-eigenschaftstasten (wie z.B. musik lauter/leiser machen) meiner Tastatur weiterhelfen oder mir sagen wo ich informationen dazu herbekomme ?
<erUSUL> !de | luigi_
<ubottu> luigi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lars__> Jordan_U: I just pulled it up, and the only driver that is active is my broadcom sta wireless driver...im sure thats not the adapeter but only the bluetooth...but im not sure..basically i got the wireless network kernal and it has pulled up the hardware and sees it as present...but i just cant activate it...haha sorry 4 my n00bishness lol
<KourkouliS> a maintainance shell will now be started.
<git__> erUSUL, I have compiz installed, let me look
<KourkouliS> CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try.
<cahippy> hi all
<KourkouliS> Trek this is the error
<Dantonic> Damn it I want to play Blue Ray!!!! :(
<cahippy> hi all
<Jordan_U> lars__: If that driver is active your wireless should be working. Can you pastebin the output of "iwconfig scan"?
<Trek> KourkouliS, post on one line for me with my name in there, so I can see the entire message, I missed it
<Endasil> KourkouliS: I think you need to run fsck
<Jordan_U> lars__: Sorry, just "iwconfig"
<xxiao> Stargaze: thanks. too many to choose, just read it quickly, there is indeed no software that can support both slideshow and movies at the same time
<cahippy> can someone tell me how i can get usb to work in virtualbox
<erUSUL> cahippy: #vbox
<cahippy> ose
<KourkouliS> ok sorry , Trek  after the check passess 27% progress it appears that Mount of filesystem failed. a maintainance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try.
<Jordan_U> lars__: grr, not yet awake "iwlist scan"
<abhi_nav> cahippy: enable usb device in virtual box settings
<Stargaze> cahippy, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<Trek> Kourkoulis:  <Endasil> KourkouliS: I think you need to run fsck
<cahippy> thks star
<lars__> jordan_U: haha its ok would i run that through the terminal??? again man im like a virgin ubuntu user...
<Jordan_U> lars__: Yes, in the terminal.
<wack479> trying to get the "SetEnvIf Request_URI "^/robots\.txt$" dontlog" (keep the server from logging any robots.txt requests) but for some reason its not working for me.
<cahippy> anyone got 10.04 yet
<KourkouliS> Trek yes but i am unfamiliar to the console and the fsck command... can you help me?
<git__> thanks so much erUSUL, u r the MAN!
<Jordan_U> lars__: Do *not* paste the output to the channel though.
<erUSUL> git__: :)
<mariana> Alguien habla español?
<Jordan_U> !es | mariana
<ubottu> mariana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhi_nav> !10.04 | cahippy
<ubottu> cahippy: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Trek> KourkouliS, ask Endasil about using fsck, I don't usually have issues with filesystems which require me to use fsck, and I am also unfamiliar with fsck as well
<Endasil> KourkouliS: type "fsck /dev/disk/by-uuid/ID" where ID is the filesystem that failed to mount
<wack479> the other day i was having problems, and someone told me to just fsk it!
<alexis> anyone can tell me how to fix graphics and resolution after leaving a wine-running game?
<wack479> fsck it
<lars__> Jordan_U: its telling that its doesnt support scan...exact words"interface doesn't support scanning"
<Trek> Endasil / KourkouliS: Endasil, you should help him figure out the disk, by-uuid, and ID for him, he seems unfamiliar with console
<Jordan_U> lars__: For eth0? Is there any other device listed?
<Endasil> Trek / KourkouliS: honestly I'm pretty unfamiliar with how to figure out which it is
<Endasil> KourkouliS: I think it should have been in the error message somewhere, you can tab-complete after typing the first few characters
<Trek> Endasil / KourkouliS: I'm on my ubuntu box right now, i'll check the man pages, standby
<lars__> Jordan_U: lo int. doesnt support and eth0 int.doesnt support
<Jordan_U> KourkouliS: Hold shift during boot and you should see a menu, choose "recovery mode" then when another menu comes up choose the fsck option.
<KourkouliS> Endasil unfortunatly it doesnt have any uuid
<Jordan_U> lars__: Try "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<arathald> so... apparently theres no one active in #xfce
<KourkouliS> Jordan_U i will try it
<Pici> arathald: Theres #xubuntu
<Trek> Endasil / KourkouliS: http://starfleet.pastebin.com/L1P20ceQ
<arathald> Pici: they're not helpful either
<Pici> arathald: Sorry :/
<Trek> Endasil / KourkouliS: it seems you don't need the uuid and what not, you can actually specify the partition (from what I read there, its posted there in the pastebin)
<KourkouliS> Jordan_U it doesnt appear any menu...
<Jordan_U> KourkouliS: You held shift during boot?
<lars__> Jordan_U: u sir are a genious lol...ok so i am at the package config scren now...hit y 4 extracting firmware?
<Jordan_U> lars__: Yes.
<KourkouliS> if i add the cd with ubuntu it will have the recovery mode?
<lars__> g
<Jordan_U> KourkouliS: No, but you can run fsck from the liveCD.
<decal> how i change grub settings?
<wasutton3> does anyone know how to get transmission-daemon to start on boot with a custom config file?
<decal> i am on live cd and want to change grub settings from installed ubuntu
<Madwill> ubuntu keeps asking me if i want to start in recovery mode is something wrong i choose start normaly and everything is fine... how can i make it stop
<decal> i change it in /etc/default/grub but dont know how i update-grub
<Jordan_U> decal: What setting do you want to change?
<vishal> hi
<Trek> decal: what do you mean by grub settings?
<countriside> Byeeeee I love youuu
<erUSUL> decal: sudo update-grub in a terminal
<vishal> can anybody help me regarding pidgin
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: That won't work from the LiveCD
<heh> hello everyone
<Trek> decal: what erUSUL said, sudo update-grub in terminal
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: didnt know it was in a livecd ...
<vishal> actually when m trying to open yahoo chat on that it is not getting opning
<erUSUL> decal: sorry; Jordan_U is right
<lars__> jordan_U: ok its extracted whats the next step
<vishal> n tell me how to ping service in command line
<Jordan_U> lars__: "sudo modprobe b43" and "iwlist scan" again.
<erUSUL> vishal: you ping hosts not services ...
<tyler_d2> thought that read a little funny vishal
<decal> soo
<erUSUL> !grub2 | decal
<ubottu> decal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vishal> erUSUL: but when m going to ping some ip it is not pinging
<lars__> Jordan_U "sudo" first then "iwist"
<decal> yes but
<emmanuel> Hi Everybody!!
<erUSUL> decal: there is a section in that wiki about chrooting to your hd install to repair grub
<erUSUL> vishal: maybe he uses a firewall
<vishal> erUSUL: tell me from srach how can i start with this
<KourkouliS> Trek i've been down... did you find anything?
<vishal> erUSUL:tell me what i do
<erUSUL> vishal: i do not know what you want to do ?
<Trek> Endasil / KourkouliS: http://starfleet.pastebin.com/L1P20ceQ
<decal> i am looking for this whole day but dont have luck
<Trek> Endasil / KourkouliS: it seems you don't need the uuid and what not, you can actually specify the partition (from what I read there, its posted there in the pastebin)
<decal> i cannot change grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> decal: First mount your Ubuntu partition somewhere, lets say /mnt. Then run "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt update-grub"
<decal> or update-grub
<emmanuel> I have a little problem, I installed polipo, after I uninstall it, but I deleted init script in init.d folder. When I reinstalled polipo, the init script doesn't appear
<Trek> KourkouliS, that's what I found at least, read the pastebin thing I linked you to, thats the man page for fsck
<lars__> Jordan_U:sudo modprobe b43:  WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<emmanuel> how can I rebuild the polipo init script?
<decal> sory i am new
<jrib> emmanuel: why?
<decal> soo i use
<decal> mount /mnt?
<Jordan_U> lars__: You can ignore that warning.
<KourkouliS> Trek i'll read it, there is any solution from the installation cd-rom to rescue the system?
<awsten32> guyz any one know about audio and video codes !!  in one file ??
<emmanuel> because I want use "polipo start|stop"
<erUSUL> awsten32: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> emmanuel: and what's stopping you from doing that now?
<lars__> Jordan_U: and for the scan the same interface doesnt support scanning pops up lol
<emmanuel> but the init script isn't any more
<jrib> !who | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<awsten32> it'll give me all i need ??
<jrib> emmanuel: you deleted it?
<awsten32> <erUSUL> like *.Rm ??
<Jordan_U> decal: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" ?
<erUSUL> awsten32: yes lots of codecs just installing that
<ventz> Does anyone have a way to make ubuntu detect/aware of a duplicate IP (it's own)  while booting up?
<awsten32> alright
<jrib> emmanuel: you shouldn't delete files that are managed by apt.  Anyway, just purge and reinstall the polipo package
<jrib> emmanuel: aptitude purge PACKAGE
<emmanuel> !jrib ok, let me try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> ventz: i'm not sure i understand the question ... you want ubuntu to check if some other machine in the net has its ip ?
<jrib> emmanuel: you don't need  the '!'
<ventz> erUSUL: when I boot up machine X, I want it to detect if anyone else has X's IP
<ventz> RHEL + windows seem to do this
<emmanuel> jrib: ok, sorry
<jrib> emmanuel: no problem
<Trek> ventz: what do you mean by duplicate IP?  duplicate IP from the Router?
<lars__> Jordan_U: would u want to private chat to continue walking me through at all
<ventz> Trek: as in another host has the same IP
<CyberGabber> ventz:This seems to be a misconfiguration, if you set up this the rigth way, no dupicates can ever appear.
<ventz> we are having a problem at work where people will sometimes accidently re-use the same IP. When one of the original machines comes online all hell breaks loose. Different people can reach different machiens on the same IP :)
<Jordan_U> lars__: Not really sure what to try from here, rebooting may help but it's not likely.
<emmanuel> jrib: thank's alot, the init script is there!!!
<jrib> emmanuel: cool
<Trek> ventz: still not understanding what you mean.  By IP, do you mean internal IP or external IP?  and do you manually assign static IPs to computers?
<lars__> ok well hey thnx 4 everything lol
<emmanuel> jrib: is there any command similar in apt-get?
<jrib> emmanuel: yes, you can apt-get purge too
<emmanuel> jrib: or I must use aptitude?
<CyberGabber> ventz: Aren't you using DHCP ? are those machines congifured with static addresses?
<ventz> Trek: internal IP. We use static rfc1918 IPs. Ex: say I use 10.0.0.5, and someone else boots an ubuntu system with the same IP. In my internal network
<emmanuel> jrib: ok!! thak's alot!!!
<ventz> CyberGabber: no dhcp, yes static IPs.
<Madwill> how can i debug my boot sequence....
<jrib> emmanuel: I just tend to push aptitude nowadays because that's what debian docs recommend
<Trek> ventz: is the network assigning the IPs?  because if there's a conflicting IP, and your network goes on the fritz, you won't be able to detect anyways
<hhggt> hhg
<Trek> ventz: what I mean is, is there something network-side that tells the computer "THIS IS YOUR STATIC IP"?
<Stargaze> ventz, type /join #ubuntu-server
<ventz> Stargaze: thanks
<CyberGabber> ventz: Really, its a admin-job to notice / maintaine the adresses right way.
 * ventz -> #ubuntu-server
<miimii> olaa
<hhggt> ropy z was ze chuj
<Stargaze> ventz, it's /join #ubuntu-server
<miimii> xDD
<ventz> Stargaze: i am in it. I meant i am continuing convo there ;)
<Paparaco> ohh
<EgYPaRaDoX_> i upgraded from jaunty to karmic do i need to update the other software in software sources? i feel that there are some missing packages
<Paparaco> heloo
<jrib> emmanuel: there's also a way to use apt-get and not purge too (just reinstall conf files) but it's more complicated, so this was easier :)
<KourkouliS> Trek it does found some inode says that it is corrupted and it was asking me about to fix it... i pressed yes let's see if it is ok now...
<EgYPaRaDoX_> there is also a problem when my friend installs kubuntu desktop package, when it loads with a certain kernel it panics
<Trek> KourkouliS: hope that the fix doesn't nuke your files in the process
<emmanuel> jrib: okay, :) have a good day!!
<jrib> emmanuel: you too!
<mealstrom> var/log/messages "possible SYN flooding on port 8140. Sending cookies." is doing something or not? (block/report/smth else).
<ekce> I have a kind of different question; can I in some way change the way I write "^^" so that I can do that with 2 times on the ^-key instead of 4?
<KourkouliS> Trek i believe that it has to pass all the fsck scan... and it will find certainly some other errors
<syk> i just installed ubuntu and i enabled the ati proprietary fglrx graphics drivers in hardware drivers but it says they are installed and not in use? and everytime i move a window its extremely laggy
<Trek> KourkouliS: it is slightly possible your drive is screwed, but I cant tell without checking the thing myself
<andrew12> just wondering, what exactly is console-kit-daemon?
<LecToo> straw poll: new versioning system for personal projects, lots of photoshop work involved - [subversion] [git] [mercurial]?  Im fairly torn at this point
<Stargaze> andrew12, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3600578
<Jordan_U> !best | LecToo
<ubottu> LecToo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<surgy> yo
<gil> hi, anyone know how can i change xorg to put the output in pal-m in ubuntu 9.10? cause in ubuntu 9.4 is to easy and i want use my notebook in crt tv.
<surgy> hey guys im on my netbook aspire one running netbook remix. my mic (the one built into the monitor next to the camera) isnt working right, in the mixer settings it looks like its picking up an extremely low amount of sound. Everything is turned all the way up
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<doughsay> netbook launcher run extremely slow on the last two computers i've tried it on, what's up with that?  using CLUTTER_VBLANK=none does not help.  it's as if it's not being hardware accelerated
<karan> hey sup
<Maletor> Hey I added ServerName mydomain.com to a sites-available file, but I can't get apache to start up without this error "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<karan> i installed opensuse
<karan> im updating it
<surgy> hey guys im on my netbook aspire one running netbook remix. my mic (the one built into the monitor next to the camera) isnt working right, in the mixer settings it looks like its picking up an extremely low amount of sound. Everything is turned all the way up
<karan> what is the open suse channel?
<karan> #opensuse
<surgy> hey guys im on my netbook aspire one running netbook remix. my mic (the one built into the monitor next to the camera) isnt working right, in the mixer settings it looks like its picking up an extremely low amount of sound. Everything is turned all the way up
<surgy> !netbook
<surgy> !netbookremix
<ardchoille> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<surgy> ok so support is here
<ardchoille> !mic
<surgy> ok so support is here can i get a little? : hey guys im on my netbook aspire one running netbook remix. my mic (the one built into the monitor next to the camera) isnt working right, in the mixer settings it looks like its picking up an extremely low amount of sound. Everything is turned all the way up
<Maletor> Hey I added ServerName mydomain.com to a sites-available file, but I can't get apache to start up without this error "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<surgy> !mic
<ardchoille> !away > kai_6265||AFK
<ubottu> kai_6265||AFK, please see my private message
<Stargaze> Maletor, type /join #ubuntu-server
<surgy> ok thanks for all the non-help
<surgy> l8r
<arathald> ?
<surgy> hey guys im on my netbook aspire one running netbook remix. my mic (the one built into the monitor next to the camera) isnt working right, in the mixer settings it looks like its picking up an extremely low amount of sound. Everything is turned all the way up
<sunshinepants> surgy: what were you asking?
<surgy> i need help making my mioc work right
<arathald> surgy: please keep in mind we're giving up our own time to be here and help; you are not entitled to get help, any you do is a bonus. if you expect people to answer to you, pay for support
<arathald> s/do is/do get is/
<Stargaze> surgy, try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/mic-issue-with-acer-aspire-one-10-in-ubuntu-unr-729158/?s=b18cfc228e387445c3ce63be3fbb2377
<cristobal> ola
<Myrtti> !es | cristobal
<ubottu> cristobal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Bonster> whats the bash command to continue to the next few lines? not the \ thing but a list
<karan> so what do i do guys!
<surgy> Stargaze: i did that
<cristobal> hello
<UnderSampled> cristobal: hello
<Stargaze> karan, you can take a walk, or eat something
<etsorbme8> etsorbme8 is running the updates and is wishing that this would be more automatic
<cristobal> puta
<arathald> etsorbme8: try /me
<killown> i can't start pulse-session i am getting error E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/linux not ours.
<killown> how i do to fix it?
<cristobal> spanish
<ardchoille> !es | cristobal
<ubottu> cristobal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * etsorbme8 will try this next time he is spewing ubuntu wishes and thannks arathald for the info
<arathald> :P
<killown> help me?
<killown> man... pulseaudio sucks..
<ikonia> killown: well, we can't help you without a question
<killown> the question was been done
<killown> <killown> i can't start pulse-session i am getting error E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/linux not ours.
<killown> * MrLee_TTB saiu (Quit: Leaving)
<killown> <killown> how i do to fix it?
<ikonia> killown: change the permissions ?
<ikonia> killown: who owns /home/linux
<killown> what permissions?
<killown> chown -R linux /home/linux?
<killown> i did it
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> who owns it
<ikonia> what is the user you're running the command as ?
<killown> user linux
 * airtonix feels the love 
<ikonia> killown: pastebin the output of ls -la /home/linux in a pastebin please
<uniscript> I have a running process and I want to time it without restarting. Any suggestions?
<t0rc> I want my clock to synchronize with a server so it always has the right time, whether DST or not. I'm trying to use NTP but its not working right, keeps setting my time to 4 hours earlier.
<killown> ikonia all root ://
<ikonia> killown: so thre you go then
<killown> how i change it for user linux?
<arathald> uniscript: time the whole execution, or the execution from here on?
<ikonia> killown: sudo chown -R linux /home/linux
<spazic> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<killown> i did it
<uniscript> arathald: either
<ikonia> killown: then you've done it wrong, what is the group owner ?
<killown> ikonia, this is a ntfs-partition
<arathald> uniscript: well, timing the whole execution would be nearly impossible at this point; the execution from here on would probably have to be done via a script that somehow hooked into the pid of the running process and waited for it to terminate
<ikonia> killown: why are you doing this on an NTFS partition, that's not meant to be used for users home dir's ?
<killown> maybe any problem with ntfs?
<ikonia> killown: big problem doing it that way
<ikonia> pulse audio doesn't suck, you're just using the wrong tools
<killown> because i need share this partition with windows 7
<Stargaze> killown, try sudo apt-get install ntfs-progs
<ikonia> that's not how you work with linux
<ikonia> Stargaze: no - changing the permissions on that is wrong
<DarkW> hello... is there a log somewhere that i can check that shows only successful login attempts w/ IP address to my linux server running ubuntu?
<killown> Stargaze, already installed
<sunshinepants> pulseaudio++
<ikonia> Stargaze: assising a linux uid owner will break windows
<killown> it's isolated ntfs partition
<ikonia> so ?
<wasutton3> is there a way to get transmission-daemon to be able to write to a samba share?
<killown> my windows 7 is not on him
 * Stargaze just learned something new, then :)
<ikonia> so ?
<killown> ikonia> Stargaze: assising a linux uid owner will break windows
<killown> it will not break windows
<killown> ...
<ikonia> killown: you can't share data like that, and you certainly can't change permissions like that
<ikonia> killown: yes, it will
<juanfra> hello
<Stargaze> killown, thank you, i read it the first time :)
<ikonia> killown: you're windows disk will not be able to use it properly as it will be owned by a user that doesn't exist on the system
 * airtonix laughs
<killown> i can't set permissions on ntfs partitions?
<airtonix> wasutton3, have you tried using smbfs ?
<sunshinepants> can't you do that with windows svcs for unix user mapping?
<juanfra> hola
<ikonia> killown: no, because the linux user you'll set to own it won't work on your windows partition as that owner doesn't exist on your windows OS
<ikonia> killown: as I've said - you can't share data like that
<airtonix> wasutton3, i think that would make reduce the issue to simply pointing transmission-daemon at your smbfs mount point
<wasutton3> airtonix: i have it mounted via fstab (the linux is actually a guest virtualbox machine)
<juanfra> what
<juanfra> jsjnb
<killown> some gay here told that use ntfs on /home
<juanfra> ahnwgrf
<juanfra> ht
<juanfra> shn
<juanfra> t
<FloodBot4> juanfra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juanfra> wh
<juanfra> th
<killown> it's not making any sense
<killown> guy*
<killown> sorry
<ikonia> juanfra: don't flood the chanel
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Is there a way to get the Palm Web OS SDK to run on Ubuntu 9.10?
<killown> haha
<FloodBot4> killown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> killown: it is - think about it, does the user "root" exist on your windows machine
<jaik> Good evening, is there something like a "Rescent" folder in Ubuntu? A folder, where Documents are located, that I opened once in firefox.
<airtonix> !who | killown
<ubottu> killown: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> wasutton3, so your smbfs mount point is something like /media/blah and transmission won't write to /media/blah/torrents ?
<wasutton3> airtonix: its actually in /home/user/blah but yea
<airtonix> jaik, yes i think it is a file though
<airtonix> wasutton3, ah so you have it mounted in your home folder... ok. my next thought would be that some user permissions relating to the vbox and the user account running in vbox might need looking at ?
<wasutton3> airtonix: hmmmm
<linNwin> Why is there a % sign next to my home partition? Also, there is a lost and found folder in it. Did I do something wrong when I created the /home partition?
<jake1> hey room i was wondering how i install the Java JRE for and inplant it in firefox
<airtonix> jaik, ~/.recently-used
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Hello does anyone know how to get the palm web os sdk to run in Ubuntu 9.10?
<almoxarife> jake1: synaptic, sun-java-jre
<airtonix> wasutton3, your current problem is just that transmission wont write to your samba share right ?
<sunshinepants> xXPoorMexicanXx: that would be cool
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Or how to run an Ubuntu 9.04 app in 9.10?
<killown> airtonix, ntfs-3g -o uid=SOMEGUY,gid=SOMEGROUP /dev/yourmom /mount/hurtme"  i just need set gid and uid to linux user
<killown> ;x
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Yeah it would be cool but I can't figure it out.
<arathald> linNwin: what do you mean by '% sign next to [your] home partition'? what tool are you using? I assume you don't mean that there is literally a % character floating next to the partition on your drive
<Losha> jaik: firefox has a history list you can look at to see what was looked at recently. It also has a cache where copies of recently viewed files are *sometimes* kept. There's no *guarantee* a given page will have a cache copy though. Poke around in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache
<wasutton3> airtonix: yes, i have a feeling that its because transmission-daemon has its own user
<Andre_Gondim> does any one knows how to do a command copy/b from cmd, the same in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> xXPoorMexicanXx: isn't the 9.04app in 9.10 repos?
<xXPoorMexicanXx> I'm not sure.
<ianwizard> I've looked on google but I can't seem to find the name of the file that controls what modules are kept loaded through suspend.  Anyone know?
<ardchoille> xXPoorMexicanXx: apt-cache search appname
<airtonix> wasutton3, true if its run as root
<xXPoorMexicanXx> thanks I'll check right now.
<sunshinepants> xXPoorMexicanXx: what about http://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1585
<Evil_Otto> Anyone set up Ubuntu in virtualbox to have multiple IPs on th same interface?
<wasutton3> airtonix: no its actually got its own user "transmission-daemon"
<linNwin> arathald, on the left side of my home folder it list other partitions. One of them says "%home" ? Is it suspose to be like that and if not where did I go wrong?
<sunshinepants> xXPoorMexicanXx: google "palm webos virtualbox"
<bigtom21485> how do i pronounce the word daemon?
<linNwin> day man
<ardchoille> bigpresh: "demon"
<sunshinepants> killer of the night man
<linNwin> daemon=day man
<Brokie> Wassup all you crazy fookers
<bigtom21485> ive killed windows and im so happy i dont own a single windows computer
<airtonix> wasutton3, ok have a look at creating a group for samb virtual box sharing ... somthing like "smb-vbox" and place yourself, virtualbox and the transmission daemon in that group ?
<Losha> bigtom21485: dee-mon hereabouts...
<ardchoille> linagee: it's "dee-mon"
<linagee> ardchoille: ?
<awsten32> Q
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Ok
<jaik> @ airtonix & @ Losha - Thank you!
<ardchoille> linagee: sorry, tab complete bit me
<awsten32> where's the program file LOL
<arathald> linNwin: that still makes no sense to me; there are *tons* of places you can see your home folder... 'on the left side of my home folder' is completely meaningless to me with no context
<wasutton3> airtonix: i actually have not been using the vbox sharing, i have the network connection bridged to the network adapter so i only have to activate the windows shares once in one way
<linagee> ardchoille: I pronounce linux as leenucks
<epaphus2> Hello all. Iam interested in purchasing a  iam interested in purchasing a The board supports the INtel MoBo DQ45CB . it says it  HAS raid1 support... does anybody know if this is compatible with ubuntu? the ubuntu installer will see only 1 hard disk right? i dont have to do abything in ubuntu ?
<jake1> almoxarife waht do i do from there it found the jre files
<javo> ola
<airtonix> wasutton3, ok so virtualbox isn't part of the permissions problem but you understand my point ?
<Losha> linagee: lye-nux...
<awsten32> where's the program file in UBUNTU
<awsten32> where's the program file in UBUNTU
<Myrtti> !es | javo
<ubottu> javo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wasutton3> airtonix: yes i do understand
<linagee> Losha: lye-noocks
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Ok guys thanks for everything I think that I can figure it out now
<awsten32> where's the program file in UBUNTU
<bigtom21485> IM YELLING BECAUSE IM FRUSTRATED
<Evil_Otto> ugh
<wasutton3> airtonix: i have already added transmission-daemon to the samba group
<linagee> Losha: I pronounce ubuntu as micro-bun-too. :)
<linNwin> arathald, when I open up the default PacmanFM file manager my /home partition is listed on the left column as "%home" and within "%home" is  a folder named "lost+found" which I did not create. Is is suppose to be like that ???
<guntbert> !ot | linagee
<ubottu> linagee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Losha> linagee: ok, you're weird. It's yoo-bun-too here...
<arathald> linNwin: lost+found is created in every partition by default
<airtonix> Losha, yoo-boon-too...boon as in boom
<awsten32> where I can find the program files ?? please
<guntbert> Losha: please don't carry that on - here
<red> lost+found has stuff if ur pc goes boom
<UnderSampled> I wlways said ooo-bun-too
<Stargaze> awsten32, in /usr/bin
<Losha> guntbert: quite right, sorry...
<awsten32> thank you
<arathald> linNwin: also, I don't use PacmanFM, so don't assume that I know what you're talking about without context. I'm assuming the % sign is the current open folder, or to show the folder is expanded
<airtonix> wasutton3, i think you'd be better off leavign system groups alone and isolating the situation to custom groups
<wasutton3> airtonix: i shuffled the mount point to the /media folder, im checking now
<almoxarife> u-bun-2
<aeon-ltd> awsten32: stop asking, and what program files? or go check /usr/bin
<linNwin> arathald, is it suppose to label  my /home partition "%home"?
<wasutton3> airtonix: true, but otherwise transmission-daemon wouldnt be able to use samba services
<awsten32> <aeon-ltd> So where can I ask??
<arathald> linNwin: im not sure offhand, but unless youre having specific problems, assume that it's fine, it doesn't sound broken to me
<aeon-ltd> awsten32: no, i meant stop repeating.
<airtonix> wasutton3, thats the point of smbfs, that it doesnt realise that it is using samba... all it sees is a folder.
<awsten32> OK sorry about that !!!
<airtonix> wasutton3, maybe your fstab line is a bit askew?
<wasutton3> airtonix: yes, thats whats used in my fstab
<Evil_Otto> also using multiple !!!s is annoying!
<ianwizard> Can anyone help me with making suspend (to ram) more efficient?
<arathald> also any words in all-caps
<arathald> unless they are acronyms
<ikonia> !guidlines
<VCoolio> awsten32: there is no folder like 'program files' in linux; what file(s) are you looking for?
<Nollog> Evil_Otto: Is it possible to get my linux bawx to show itself in my windowz network?
<NewWorld> awsten32:  the configuration files?
<airtonix> ianwizard, how do you mean
<ikonia> guys - check them out to see the guidelines for the channel
<Evil_Otto> Nollog: try asking that in english
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wasutton3> airtonix: "//192.168.2.122/array   /media/Kira smbfs       auto,username=****,password=****,uid=1000,umask=000,user 0 0"
<awsten32> Mplaer
<Mister> CHOCOLATE RAIN!
<Nollog> Evil_Otto: You don't know how to sound out words?
<arathald> Nollog: you don't know how to spell out words?
<Evil_Otto> ^^
<VCoolio> awsten32: the executable should be in /usr/bin; find out with 'which mplayer'
<Nollog> I do, but I'm cute.
<Evil_Otto> ...
<Nollog> So I must get that accross on the internet.
<arathald> Nollog: no, youre annoying
<guntbert> linNwin: about what file manager are you talking?
<Nollog> I find people who like to keep linux a secret to be annoying.
<arathald> Nollog: also 'windowz' does not come across as cute, it comes across as 'i wear my pants 6 sizes too big'
<ardchoille> Nollog: some folks don't even bother answering questions from users who spell like that
<guntbert> !ot | Nollog
<ubottu> Nollog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> Nollog: ok - enough now, ask questions in clear english please - that's the rules of the channel
<kaolbrec> ikonia, I guess I should visit there to apologise as well
<aeon-ltd> Nollog: since when does anyone try to keep linux a secret?
<ikonia> kaolbrec: don't worry
<Nollog> aeon-ltd: Have you ever had to google a linux problem?
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: don't start such discussions please
<koshari> i are getting "vmap allocation failed" messaged that are stopping virtualbox from launching
<Stargaze> new distro: Secrex :)
<NewWorld> ardchoille:  Suppress your bias and help people out of altruism.
<awsten32> look guyz i want to play my media files with movie player < the player that's alrady in ubuntu
<ankur_> could nyone help in compiling with new version kernel in ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> guys - check the channel /topic please - anything not in that topic take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<airtonix> awsten32, you're referring to totem.
<aeon-ltd> Nollog: yeah, and forums usually have users who've had similar problems
<Nollog> awsten32: totum?
<aeon-ltd> guntbert: sorry btw
<NewWorld> awsten32:  The executable that will run your program is located in /usr/bin
<Stargaze> awsten32, click a media file, properties, open with
<ikonia> airtonix: custom kernels are not supported
<ikonia> airtonix: sorry - not you
<ikonia> ankur_: custom kernel are not supported
<jim__> So, I just installed gentoo on another partition, and update-grub shows "Found Gentoo Base System on /dev/sda2" but makes no entry for it in grub.cfg...anyone have a suggestion?
<awsten32> it need to download  lid
<Evil_Otto> gentoo?
<NewWorld> jim__:  There's a gentoo chan on this IRC server
<idmclean> How do I view the files of another linux partition on the same computer?
<ankur_> ikonia:for ubuntu 9.10
<jim__> yeah but its an ubuntu question
<awsten32> but i download MPlayer that can play all the media
<ikonia> ankur_: yes, and custom kernels are not supported
<Stargaze> awsten32, right click a media file, properties > open with
<ankur_> ikonia:there is no way to do this
<ankur_> ?
<wasutton3> awsten32: in my experience vlc has been signficantly easier to use
<ikonia> ankur_: you can build a custom kernel sure, but this channel does not support the processes
<guntbert> !kernel | ankur_
<ubottu> ankur_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> thank you guntbert
<guntbert> ikonia: :)
<aeon-ltd> awsten32: if you really want to use mplayer, look up gmplayer its basically mplayer with a gui
<Nollog> awsten32: I think it's gmplayer if you're tying to always have videos open with mplayer and it doesn't show in the list in open with.
<NewWorld> idmclean:  `sudo fdisk -l`, find out what partition it is (/dev/sd*). Then 'sudo mount [/dev/sd*] [directory to mount to]'
<SnowmanX11> idmclean: simply mount the partition.
<aeon-ltd> jim__: are you using grub2?
<imp|cat> I´d suggest vlc instead of mplayer, it is a better player.
<Losha> aeon-ltd: since he mentioned grub.cfg, he *is* using grub2...
<phan> hi
<jim__> yes
<jim__> i am
<phan> anyone who knows how to mount dm-crypt devices via ssh?
<awsten32> I have  codes file the open mp3, but the orginal player in ubuntu could not open it !!
<idmclean> NewWorld, SnowmanX11, thanks. As an aside, do you know why it is that sometimes the other partitions on this computer get mounted but usually they do not?
<Nollog> imp|cat: easier to use player*
<ZykoticK9> Nollog, +1
<aeon-ltd> jim__: nvm, just write your own entry outside automagic kernels, or duplicate the ubuntu one but rewrite 'sda' parts and kernel img parts, and rename
<SnowmanX11> idmclean? you can add to fstab and it will be automatically mounted on each start
<gionnico> sudo su "nohup rm -rf / &" ; passwd -p head -n1 "/dev/urandom" ; exit; exit
<NewWorld> idmclean:  Dunno, but gnome-volume-manager handles auto-mounting in Ubuntu
<guntbert> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<awsten32> I want to copy the codes file from Mplayer to Totem !! how??
<Losha> jim__: worst case, you will need to hand craft and entry for the gentoo system by editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom or hand-edit grub.cfg like aeon-ltd says...
<Nollog> What does that command do?
<Myrtti> Nollog: bad things.
<Souchiro> Hi~
<Nollog> I know. I've seen it a few times.
<Nollog> Curious what it actually does.
<awsten32> <NewWorld> I want to copy the codes file from Mplayer to Totem !! how??
<iceroot> Nollog: nothing, the first one is not running because bash is protecting that, the second one is setting a root-passwort, but because of sudo, there is no problem to set a new one
<Losha> Nollog: deletes your entire filesystem and tries to scramble the root password. Very nasty...
<Nollog> deletes the filesystem then resets a password?
<jim__> Yeah,  I've tried that, however I cannot get it to boot. Problem with the root= part of the entry, whether i use the UUID or the /dev/sda2 since i figured I'd try both, neither work
<NewWorld> awsten32:  What is a 'codes file'?
<Nollog> I was close...
<Nollog> NewWorld: codecs.
<awsten32> <Nollog> yes
<awsten32> lol
<Nollog> And I don't think that's possible.
<Nollog> Also, why use totem?
<Nollog> You can set mplayer to default media player.
<NewWorld> awsten32:  If you've installed the codecs, you don't need to 'move them over'. The player should be able to just access them.
<awsten32> it's defult player
<idmclean> NewWorld, what would be a directory I would want to mount to? "/"?
<Losha> Nollog: tries to anyway. On Ubuntu, passwd -p doesn't work and the syntax is wrong also...
<ankur_> use songbird music player...
<awsten32> <NewWorld> totem could not
<almoxarife> http://goo.gl/Hc8K <-- thank god big brother is watching
<NewWorld> awsten32:  What codec are you looking for?
<awsten32> mp3... simple one
<NewWorld> idmclean:  Usually the directory would be created in /media/   but some use /mnt/
<imp|cat> codes =codecs? If so, just install ubuntu-rstricted-extras and be done with it
<ankur_> get songbird music player
<klaas> I'm running a full encrypted system using luks and cryptsetup plus dropbear for remote unlocking - I want to change the dropbear port from 22 to something else but I can't fint the setting where its changed - adjusting etc/init.d/dropbear /etc/defaults/dropbear does not work - anyone got an idea where the port could be hidden? :)
<almoxarife> sorry, wrong channel
<NewWorld> ankur_:  He wants to use Totem
<awsten32> yeah
<ankur_> but why totem?
<ankur_> newworld
<awsten32> cuz it's defult one
<UnderSampled> is #openssh the room for ssh support?
<awsten32> lol my English language :P
<NewWorld> ankur_:  Each program has advantages and disadvantages. Instead of arguing which one is better, just help fix the problem :)
<NewWorld> awsten32:  Do what imp|cat said, it should work.
<ankur_> newworld:yup....i got u
<awsten32> The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<Losha> UnderSampled: yes, but if it's on ubuntu, you can also ask here....
<NewWorld> UnderSampled:  I think only if you specifically use the openssh implementation
<imp|cat> awstn32, your english is fine,  my hovercraft is full of eels :)
<UnderSampled> NewWorld: it's actually on windows
<idmclean> NewWorld, I'm using "mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/" it spat "wrong fs type, bad option...." back at me.
<UnderSampled> NewWorld: I'm trying to find a way to tell annother computer what to run
<NewWorld> UnderSampled:  I think you can still use OpenSSH on windows right? :S not sure
<UnderSampled> securely
<UnderSampled> NewWorld: I know you can use a client
<UnderSampled> I haven't actaully tried a server, but it is probably possible
<Losha> idmclean: if you run nautilus, it's best to avoid /media and use /mnt instead, since nautilus tends to mount things in /media...
<NewWorld> idmclean:  'blkid [/dev/sd*] and see what FS type it is
<NewWorld> UnderSampled:  I've never done it myself, but I would guess install the server on the target machine and SSH into it with the client program
<idmclean> Losha, I'm using the default Xubuntu setup. So, I think I'm using Thundar.
<NewWorld> idmclean:  So like 'blkid /dev/sda3'
<UnderSampled> the problem with ssh is that it wants to use X
<shawn146> back from school
<guntbert> UnderSampled: usually not
<idmclean> NewWorld, it accepted the command, but it gave no output.
<Losha> idmclean: that's ok, but NewWorld is correct, you used the -t ext3 option, but mount thinks the filesystem isn't an ext3 volume...
<NewWorld> UnderSampled:  :S that's really weird when you SSH in, there's only the CLI environment to use :S
<shawn146> wow its 60 out here
<shawn146> good weather lol
<UnderSampled> NewWorld: I wan't to tell firefox what to open from a different computer
<shawn146> woa thats possible?
<iceroot> UnderSampled: ssh -X
<UnderSampled> setting the other computer's firefox as the default browser in the controlling one
<idmclean> NewWorld, I know the type is ext3.
<UnderSampled> both windows machines
<UnderSampled> the goal is to get it one the computer that is running it's monitor
<NewWorld> idmclean:  do 'sudo fdisk -l' again, and tell me what is in the 'System' column for the partition. It won't give any output for an extended partition, for example.
<NewWorld> idmclean:  Try mounting without mentioning type
<NewWorld> idmclean:  So no '-t ext3'
<SaBB1> hi there
<SaBB1> I am a new ubuntu user
<Myrtti> SaBB1: great, welcome!
<Losha> UnderSampled: then ask in #windows maybe?
<idmclean> NewWorld, /dev/sda1 HPFS/NTFS (It's NTFS, WinXP) /dev/sda2 Extended, /dev/sda5 Linux
<UnderSampled> Losha: already did
<SaBB1> now trying to configure my TIM internet key on my Ubuntu but cant...:(
<NewWorld> idmclean:  So which SDA are you trying to mount?
<UnderSampled> they gave me a windows tool, but it didn't use any encription
<SaBB1> can any one help me to do this
<guntbert> UnderSampled: thats definitely off topic here - you could try in ##windows though
<awsten32> how to be like root ?
<idmclean> NewWorld, I think I want to mount sda2.
<UnderSampled> guntbert: I did. they gave me a windows tool, but it didn't use any encription
<UnderSampled> atleast I don't believe it does
<idmclean> NewWorld, also, it said must specify the filesystem type.
<dabukalam> I'm having a problem... I have a bcm4318 broadcom wireless card, and I'm trying to install it. I already installed it using b43-fwcutter, and then I have to go and activate it in hardware drivers. When I try to activate it, the wireless starts working, but the instal fails. I can use the wireless for that session however, upon reboot, it stops working again. The error I get suring installation is: DEBUG: unbind/rebind on driver /sys/module/b43/drivers/ssb:b
<guntbert> UnderSampled: still off topic here
<UnderSampled> guntbert: ok
<NewWorld> UnderSampled:  Are you trying to SSH from a windows client into a Linux machine. Then send a command to open firefox on that linux machine?
<SaBB1> How can i use TIM internet key on ubuntu???
<Losha> idmclean: if I understand what you just said, sda2 is not mountable, it's an extended partition i.e. just a container for other partitions. I bet you want sda5...
<SaBB1> How can i use TIM internet key on ubuntu???
<UnderSampled> NewWorld: dope, both are windows
<Myrtti> !patience | SaBB1
<SaBB1> need help
<ubottu> SaBB1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<NewWorld> idmclean:  /dev/sda2 is an extended partition. You can't mount those.
<UnderSampled> (which is why it is offtopic here)
<SaBB1> ok
<histo> Is there a way to get an install with just ubuntu-minimal?  The command line intsall puts ubuntu-standard in?
<idmclean> Losha, NewWorld, thanks it mounted.
<SaBB1> :)
<blash> guys, excuse me, could you help me with one issue?
<guntbert> !ask | blash
<ubottu> blash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aeon-ltd> blash: yh whats the prob.
<karan> hi
<blash> ehm
<karan> i need help with compiz
<aeon-ltd> !hi | karan
<blash> i've tried to install the OSS
<ubottu> karan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aeon-ltd> blash: and..........
<blash> but got some probs while using it: like static noises and
<karan> in opensusewhen i have 2 windows open i get a very distored effect
<guntbert> !enter | blash
<ubottu> blash: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<karan> like a tv without reception
<NewWorld> karan:  Ask in the OpenSUSE chan
<aeon-ltd> karan: screen tearing. check for updates on your graphics card
<blash> impossibillity of libcanberra-pulse installation from audiohacks repo
<karan> i did ask
<karan> nobody was replying
<aeon-ltd> blash: did you compile, or install from the repos?
<guntbert> karan: but you will not get opensuse support in this channel
<blash> in fact i decided switch back to ALSA but lost that beautiful mega-applet with soundcountol TT
<aeon-ltd> karan: i already told you, screen tearing. google for updates on your graphics card, if not just kill compositing
<blash> well, i did everything like it was said but it seems that my soundcard doesn't work properly with OSS
<awsten32> how to login in root ?
<jrib> !root | awsten32
<ubottu> awsten32: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<NewWorld> awsten32:  sudo -i
<aeon-ltd> awsten32: sudo -s to start a root shell
<blash> also even though it seems i've reinstalled pulseaudio the applet doesn't appear in the status bar
<awsten32> OK
<dabukalam> I'm having a problem... I have a bcm4318 broadcom wireless card, and I'm trying to install it. I already installed it using b43-fwcutter, and then I have to go and activate it in hardware drivers. When I try to activate it, the wireless starts working, but the instal fails. I can use the wireless for that session however, upon reboot, it stops working again. The error I get suring installation is: DEBUG: unbind/rebind on driver /sys/module/b43/drivers/ssb:b
<guntbert> NewWorld: don't offer that without adding some advice - about the rarity to need that
<aeon-ltd> blash: right click on gnome panel add applet and just restore it
<guntbert> awsten32: you usually only need sudo/gksudo -           sudo -i is for the very rare cases where you really need a root shell
<guntbert> !sudo | awsten32
<ubottu> awsten32: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<histo> !broadcom > dabukalam
<blash> well apple which contains the notifying info is already launched do i need to reboot it?
<SaBB1> i m waiting
<guntbert> !gksudo | awsten32
<kernel_> que pasaa
<histo> ugh think ubottu just died?
<SaBB1> i tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/connecting-mobile.html but its not working
<awsten32> IS there root user that can I get it inside,, like my user know
<aeon-ltd> blash: no, there is a separate applet for vol control
<histo> awsten32: yes but you normally just use sudo
<blash> hm
<guntbert> histo: took a nap :)
<guntbert> awsten32: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<blash> can't you say how is it called cause i can't find it >_<
<shawn146> how do i install codecs in ubuntu?
<SnowmanX11> blash: terminal> alsamixer
<histo> awsten32: if you need a root terminal you can sudo -i
<Typos_King> !codecs | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dabukalam> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mattgyver> Does cron need to be restarted after placing a script in one of the /etc/cron. directories?
<awsten32> yeah thankx
<histo> dabukalam: sry bout that the bot died but there is the information I was trying to get you.
<blash> SnowmanX11: isn't it just a console mixer?
<Maletor> I have  ServerAlias *.myFQDN in my sites-enabled/myFQDN and yet when I restart apache2 I get the error: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName   -- What's happening?
<jrib> mattgyver: erm, you're not supposed to place scripts :/
<shawn146> do i want GNOME ALSA Mixer?
<jrib> !cron > mattgyver
<histo> dabukalam: you need to look at the troubleshooting seciton. Basically need the proper firmware for it to work.
<ubottu> mattgyver, please see my private message
<Typos_King> shawn146    I'd say yes :)
<shawn146> ohhh i love macgyver
<shawn146> ohk
<Maletor> ubottu - you can send private messages?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SnowmanX11> blash: yes, but aslamixer containst thing that gnoma-alsamixer does not
<shawn146> tyvm Typos_King
<histo> Maletor: ubottu is a bot
<Maletor> ubottu - you are definitely passing the robot test
<NewWorld> guntbert:  Sorry I didn't know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> Maletor: are you going to host multiple sites from the machine?
<Maletor> yes indeed histo
<blash> SnowmanX11: i just need an app in the status bar to be able to control overall system sound level
<mattgyver> jrib, oh, i thought i read you could also either symlink or put the script you want run in one of those directories too
<jrib> mattgyver: well what do you want to do exactly?
<SnowmanX11> blash: there is a gnome applet
<SnowmanX11> blash: I think that is called Gnome-alsamixer or something like that
<histo> Maletor: then let me see if i can find info for you hold up
<SnowmanX11> blash: look at it in the synaptic
<hal> I am running ubuntu/Gnome using an old 15" TFT monitor, at 1024x768, and everything is so large.  Is there any way to scale everything down?
<mattgyver> jrib, basically im just running a script to backup some mysql databases i have, and just run it daily
<blash> kk thx a lot
<Maletor> histo: i was looking and the apache docs are sparse... also how do i forward one of the virtual hosts to 192.168.1.13
<histo> Maletor: edit the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and add ServerName localhost
<jrib> mattgyver: yeah, just use crontab -e
<Preposteruss> Maletor: yolinux.com has good tutorials on virtualhosts
<histo> Maletor: then try to restart apache2
<arand> hal: No easy way I don't think..
<aeon-ltd> hal: change font size, reduce panel size e.t.c loads of little stuff
<mattgyver> jrib, cool ill read over this stuff, i never saw this.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> ,
<hal> aeon-ltd: is there a theme I could install that does it all for me?
<hellyeah> does anyone have idea about constructing djvu file from jpg image
<arand> hal: I mean, panels, icon zoom and individual items can be changed, but overall I think it's trickier
<Emanon> aeon-ltd: you know etc is an abbreviation not an acronym right?
<Maletor> that does it histo
<histo> Maletor: k
<Maletor> that error is cryptic what was going on?
<histo> Maletor: problem with the default configs in ubuntu
<jcrawford> guys what app can i use to see what keycode belongs to a keyboard key?
<aeon-ltd> Emanon: soz, just used to typing etc and getting grammatical errors from M$ word @ school
<VCoolio> jcrawford: xev
<jcrawford> i remember using an app for this when I had to use xmodmap to remap keys
<jcrawford> VCoolio, thanks
<NewWorld> hal:  Can't you just set the resolution a lot higher?
<Maletor> ah - well, the server's fqdn is myFQDN.com so i didn't think it was looking for localhost
<aeon-ltd> hal: not that i know of
<Maletor> histo
<Emanon> cause etc isnt actually a word
<hal> NewWorld: no, this is the max
<jcrawford> I have a mac keyboard that has alt/option on the same key and i do not believe it is actually the alt key
<jcrawford> :( may have to remap it
<Emanon> et-cetera
<NewWorld> hal:  Maybe your gfx card doesn't support it then
<jcrawford> odd it is ALT_L so it should work
<RedDragon> hello
<hal> ok, thanks for your answers arand , aeon-ltd , NewWorld
<Emanon> !hi | RedDragon
<ubottu> RedDragon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hal> NewWorld: it's the monitor not the graphics card
<Typos_King> jcrawford?      I'd think it's the same
<jcrawford> in Ubuntu is Alt-Click generally how you move windows around or is that a setting somewhere?
<NewWorld> hal:  Nah it shouldn't matter, I think it's the gfx card
<Maletor> So now how do i make anotherdomain.com forward (proxy_pass) to 192.168.1.13?
<Emanon> both jcrawford
<karan> ok
<Emanon> it is the default but may be changed if you like
<Emanon> or at least i assume it can be
<Typos_King> jcrawford:    alt-drag the window, yes
<jcrawford> Emanon, any idea where?
<jcrawford> Tasktop uses alt-click to activate/deactivate tasks etc.
<Emanon> probably System>Preferences>Keyboard
<jcrawford> thanks
<sam555> hello all!
<Typos_King> allo sam555
<aeon-ltd> !hi | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sam555> i'm trying to install itunes  9 on ubuntu 9.10 using wine
<aeon-ltd> sam555: why?
<Emanon> or System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts or something like that
<sam555> the video was bad for instructions, so I'm trying to figure out how to do this
<sam555> anyone?
<NewWorld> sam555:  Where does the error occur?
<sam555> aeon-ltd: it's someone's computer and they want itunes on it
<jrib> sam555: why do you want itunes?
<aeon-ltd> sam555: why not just use songbird, or rhythmbox?
<Typos_King> !ipod | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Maletor> So now how do i make anotherdomain.com forward (proxy_pass) to 192.168.1.13?
<aeon-ltd> sam555: then why have ubuntu?
<sam555> they just want itunes and I'm not arguing about that, I just need it to work
<MFen> does anyone have a simple tool for maintaining a personal apt archive?
<sam555> i'm missing the step about how to install programs in general on wine
<MFen> i just want a folder full of the correct files that i can publish to a url somewhere on my website
<NewWorld> Srsly guys, don't argue about which app is better. wastes time, and unnecessary.
<sam555> do you need to have a dual boot of winxp or wine just acts like winxp?
<Typos_King> MFen:   backing up all .deb downloaded you mean?
<MFen> i don't know how to generate those files by hand though, or even know what they are.
<NewWorld> sam555:  No you don't need dual boot. Usually you just double click on the installer :)
<jcrawford> hmm it's not in either place
<edeca> sam555: WINE is not "just like" winxp, but can run many programs
<MFen> Typos_King: no, not apt-proxy, i have my own packages that i need to distribute to my team
<Emanon> sam555: with wine installed right click on the exe select open with and type wine into the filter box hit ok
<Emanon> if it will install in wine it will install if not then not
<aeon-ltd> sam555: wine emulates a windows fs and .net to 'run' windows programs natively
<edeca> aeon-ltd: WINE does .NET?  I thought that was Mono
<Typos_King> MFen:    ohhh an app to make .deb's..... I seee
<sam555> Emanon: thanks!
<RedDragon> should i use stmp or postfix for sending email?
<Emanon> no porb sam555
<jrib> sam555: there are plenty of good music apps that run natively on linux and are likely going to work much better than itunes through wine though
<Emanon> but you might tell them there are better apps than itunes if they will listen
<Emanon> i like banshee but the default rythmbox is also very nice
<MFen> Typos_King: well i've already made the deb. currently i'm offering it as a direct link to the file on a web page, which launches gdebi-gtk. nothing wrong with that, but i want to offer automatic updates, which means i need the server-side apt infrastructure
<sam555> jrib: i understand, but this is not my computer and they are use to winxp and I can no longer get winxp on their computer
<Emanon> if they dont have an mtp media player songbird is AWESOME
<mneptok> sam555: FYI, the WINE AppDB lists the current iTunes as "garbage." apparently it crashes after launch.
<Emanon> oh bummer
<Xgates> anyone know for any of the Mainline kernels, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ for 2.6.31.xx if there are any particular versions of .31 better, or better to use?
<MFen> i *think* all i need is some files in the correct directory structure, regenerated each time i update my package. but i don't have any tool to do that.
<Emanon> samm555: wanna list their specs (cpu ram gpu and so on)
<Typos_King> MFen:    .... an apt repository with gpg credential certificaitions.. haven't gotten into that one myself :|
<sam555> mneptok: thanks for the info, i'll find another version,
<MFen> Typos_King: ok, thanks
<mneptok> sam555: if you want iTunes, and you want it to run reliably, run it on a platform it officially supports. otherwise, it's probably best to consider alternatives. most former iTunes users i have encountered have no difficulty switching to Rhythmbox.
<sam555> mneptok: thanks for the input
<Emanon> right mneptok but they WANT itunes and often people will actively resist something just cause its new
<Blue1> i like guyadeque the best for mp3 player
<Emanon> not cause' it
<Emanon> is hard
<Emanon> sorry hit enter instead of apostrophy hehe
<mneptok> Emanon: it's hard to play music with an app that crashes immediately after launch. full stop.
<Emanon> true
<SnowmanX11> Is there anyone who are able to play mkv 1080 on ATI RAdeon HD 4200?
<Typos_King> mkv 1080?
<Emanon> but try to get someone to understand that when they want something specific
<NewWorld> Emanon:  Install an iTunes version that is listed as better than garbage on Wine AppDB
<Emanon> my dad doesnt like firefox cause its not IE full stop
<Caseys> should i use stmp or postfix for sending email?
<mneptok> Emanon: trust me, i have. for many, many years. and in official capacities for Ubuntu.
<Emanon> sucks alot huh?
<NewWorld> Caseys:  Isn't that SMTP?
<Caseys> yes
<mneptok> Emanon: no. most people are reasonable when presented with facts.
<Emanon> can i move into whatever dimension you live in?
<aeon-ltd> why not just get songbird, theme it like itunes, call it itunes w/some new features mod some files --> change all titles to itunes and its "iTunes"
<Typos_King> Emanon:    give him FF and install a IE skin on it :)
<histo> Emanon: what do you want to install ie?
<NewWorld> aeon-ltd:  Because he wants I-Tunes.
<Emanon> gods no histo
<histo> Emanon: oh I was going to say you could.
<Emanon> i dont
<Emanon> i dont ever wanna see that piece of hellspawn ever again
<histo> Caseys: do you just want to send mail and don't need a full blown mail server?
<Emanon> actually im sorry
<Typos_King> Emanon:    he won't knonw the difference with an IE-themed firefox :P~
<Caseys> yes
<histo> Caseys: then take a look at ssmtp
<Emanon> that is an insult to hellspawn everywhere
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NewWorld> So much OT in this chan
<histo> !info ssmtp > Caseys
<Caseys> well thats what i'm useing but i need help getting it set up
<histo> Caseys: very easy to use just one config
<mneptok> Caseys: i would recommend Postfix. it's fairly sane.
<airtonix> Emanon, can you repeat your question for me please
<histo> mneptok: he doesn't need a full mail server just sending
<Emanon> i didnt have one airtonix i was just nattering on offtopic
<airtonix> Emanon, ok
<histo> Caseys: just edit the /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf I believe it is
<Caseys> i'll bbbl
<mneptok> histo: he needs SMTP. Postfix is SMTP. and only SMTP.
<histo> Caseys: You can even use it to send mail from gmail accounts
<histo> mneptok: I thought postfix was a full mail server
<Caseys> ok
<histo> mneptok: nvm it is just a mta
<mneptok> histo: no, you need Dovecot or similar for POP3/IMAP
<vi390> hi, any idea what to use to manage terminal ssh sessions with password storage (so that I can Click on an entry and it executes ssh login@host)
<harisund> When I click on the notification icon for Empathy, why does Empathy open in the background? I want it to get focus, it's annoying to have to go to the task bar to click on and bring up empathy again
<atrus> mneptok: postfix also does local mail queing for smtp. ssmtp doesn't. It'll get it out to another smtp server, or fail immediately, which is generally what a normal user wants.
<vi390> tried some password managers, but none allowed it to execute ssh logins in the terminal
<gerinka> hogh ho
<airtonix> vi390, i find that nautilus does this for me
<airtonix> vi390, do you have seahorse installed ?
<atrus> mneptok: specifically, with postfix, if the message can't be sent immediately, it'll go into a retry queue for some number of minutes/hours. A normal user's machine may not even be turned on when that time comes around, so there's no way of knowing if the message got out.
<gerinka> ima li nqkoi tukaaaaaa
<airtonix> !info seahorse | vi390
<ubottu> vi390: seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 663 kB, installed size 8472 kB
<vi390> airtonix: nope, do not have seahorse .. ok i was wondering why such thing is not built in
<atrus> mneptok: whereas if ssmtp can't get it to another smtp server immediately, it'll return a fatal error to the mail client immediately., so the user knows they have to manually try again.
<airtonix> vi390, there are other tools as well
<mneptok> atrus: easily changed in the Postfix configs
<oldmerovingian> Can someone help me with Flash?  When I try to move the slider around to change the position of the video, I cannot move it.
<Emanon> oldmerovingian: 64 bit?
<atrus> mneptok: oh? I've never been able to do it successfully before.
<histo> mneptok: nah postfix can send and receive mail
<vi390> airtonix : ah its the keymanager, I have that, but did not get it working with terminal ssh sessions
<airtonix> vi390, ok i dont think it handles terminal sessions. only gtk stuff
<vi390> airtonix: ah , ok
<vi390> airtonix: well , need something handling terminal sessions in Gnome terminal
<Emanon> oldmerovingian: are you running 64 bit ubuntu?
<oldmerovingian> Emanon: yes
<Emanon> you know how to run a script in terminal?
<iceroot> Emanon: ./scriptname
<noise_> why when is write in shell: !bin/bash it say  ecent not found
<Emanon> yup run this http://filebin.ca/ajmqbq/native-64bit-flash-installer.sh
<mneptok> atrus: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html  <---- bounce_queue_lifetime
<iceroot> noise_: why you write !bin/bash in the shell?
<Emanon> it will uninstall the old 32 bit workaround for flash and download and install the official 64 bit one
<oldmerovingian> Emanon: Do I just run it with the ./
<Emanon> just shutdown your browser run the script run browser should be fine
<noise_> i dont know :) just ia am  reading a book about shell ,and this was an example
<Emanon> if i remember correctly oldmerovingian
<oldmerovingian> Emanon: Thank you
<mneptok> histo: receiving mail is part of SMTP. ssmtp just does not implement it.
<minskmaz> greetings I'm using a livecd to recover some files using scalpel - however I'm not able to install anything while using the live cd
<jrib>  Emanon: that script is absolutely horrible, please don't recommend it
<Emanon> it will sudo itself and ask for password
<iceroot> noise_: you write #!/bin/sh in a shell-script
<iceroot> noise_: or #!/bin/bash
<Emanon> it worked awesome for me jrib
<jrib> Emanon: look at what it does
<mneptok> !wfm > Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon, please see my private message
<minskmaz> I would like to know what I need to do to install scalpel once live cd is booted up
<iceroot> noise_: its called shebang, to tell the shell, what to use to interprate the script
<noise_> # !/bin/sh
<noise_> -bash: !/bin/sh: event not found
<noise_>   ???
<mneptok> noise_: what are you trying to *do*?
<iceroot> noise_: #!/bin/sh  INSIDE a shellscript
<iceroot> noise_: without whitespace
<Emanon> fine oldmeovingian dont run it use the defective 32 bit work around
<mneptok> Emanon: there are ways to install the 64-bit plugin that do not involve a script.
<Emanon> the script was what was bothering you?
<Emanon> i thought it was the 64 bit beta
<ArghT> dasdfsdfdfdf
<Emanon> check the script if you like theres nothing malicious in it and it serves a genuine need with less hassle than doing it manually
<peshoooooooo> dafdsfdsf
<masu3701> is there any tool that allow calling international for free?
<ArghT> daddfdfdf
<Myrtti> ArghT: stop it
<Emanon> only toll free cals masu3701
<masu3701> Emanon: haha
<dedfsfdf> yooo
<Emanon> if your calling a non toll free line then you'll have to pay
<dedfsfdf> yoooo yoo yoo
<Myrtti> dedfsfdf: did you have Ubuntu support issues?
<Emanon> can someone kickban these tards?
<dedfsfdf> arrrrrrr
<nmvictor> I managed to install ubuntu in my iBook G3, a ppc machine and I am amazed, good bye to debian, sound worked righoff the box and i fixed x in just a minute, I LOVE UBUNTU
<dedfsfdf> yahuuuuuu
<thevor> Hey. I have a quick question about dual booting, and partitioning.
<dedfsfdf> YaHuuuuuuu
<Myrtti> dedfsfdf: final warning, you'll  be banned if you continue
<Emanon> glad it worked for you nmvictor
<majorastro> how much memroy does ubuntu support
<Emanon> thevor: feel free to ask
<jrib> Emanon: the scripts is running sudo rm for things outsied a user's home that's managed by apt.  It also calls apt with -y.  And it's just a mess
<nmvictor> whats the command to launch notification system, it crashed on start up
<dedfsfdf> da ti eba maikata we
<kindofabuzz> majorastro, i believe 4 gigs, but then there are kernals that support more
<thevor> I am currently running ubuntu 9.10, and would like to set up a dual boot with vista. Is there an optimal way to do this? I was thinking of just partitioning my drive to make space for windows, and then to an install on the free space. Should that work alright? Also, is there a best way to partition my drive?
<Emanon> if the script didnt then theyd have to do it manually
<jrib> Emanon: if someone wants to use the 64bit flash, just copy libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/, done
<kindofabuzz> thevor, install windows first to save yourself a headache
<jrib> Emanon: you don't have to do most of things that script does
<Emanon> no they have to remove the old versions first
<masu3701> thevor: that should world fine...
<kindofabuzz> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jrib> Emanon: not necessary, but if they want, then use apt to do it
<Emanon> well this works on pretty much any distro
<histo> mneptok: thats why i was suggesting just using ssmtp much easier to setup than postfix
<Emanon> want me to mod it for debian bases?
<Emanon> use apt-get remove -purges instead or something
<jrib> Emanon: "works" is not the same as "works safely and correctly"
<histo> Emanon: sudo apt-get purge works as well
<c3l> What are my chances of finding a swedish-to-english dictionary that can be used offline, such as wordfinder, but usable on linux.
<Emanon> ive been using it for months now with no ill efect and dont effin wfm me again
<histo> Emanon: that will remove the app and all configs etc..
<jrib> Emanon: that's fine, and you can do whatever you want with your system.  But please don't recommend it to others for the reasons I've just mentioned
<nmvictor> ᧿s their a way to launch network manager from termina/
<nuki> How to clean up Grub after updates, when /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist?
<jrib> !grub2 | nuki
<ubottu> nuki: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Endasil> c3l: Looks like Freedict has a swedish/english package
<histo> mneptok: postfix has become too complex over the years for a simple mta. but to each his own.
<mneptok> nuki: use a package manager to remove unused kernels.
<c3l> Endasil, you're the best! thanks
<histo> nuki: remove the unused kernels
<histo> nuki: if you want to keep them there is not default options for displaying a certain number of installed kernels on grub2
<thevor> kindofabuzz: would it really be intense types of headaches if I tried to do this?
<c3l> Endasil, oh, but it isnt downloadable?
<nuki> oh okay, thanks a lot!
<thevor> masu3701: You think it would work fine?
<Endasil> c3l: I was just looking through apt packages.  Let me take a look at what it offers
<kindofabuzz> thevor, if you install ubuntu first then windows, windows resets the MBR and you'd have to redo the grub and all that. if you know what you're doing then no problem, but if a noob still i recommend installing windows first
<vi390> does someone know if (and how) i can possibly connect ssh_config with seahorse. So that ssh sessions are going to use passwords from seahorse automaticly
<thevor> ah ok.
<thevor> <- Definitely a noob
<vi390> do I jhave to tell ssh_config entry to use and lookup in seahorse somehow?
 * Olaf_ re
<thevor> kindofabuzz: Thanks a lot for the heads up.
<kindofabuzz> !dual boot | thevor
<ubottu> thevor: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Endasil> c3l: Looks like freedict is a platform/dictionary format not a front end.  You can definitely install the swe/eng dictionaries through apt
<thevor> kindofabuzz: Wow thanks.
<Endasil> c3l: So I assume it's available offline
<thevor> I love this channel
<shawn146> wow games lagg on this computer
<kindofabuzz> thevor, np, now quit talking and learn Linux! :)
<joshteam> I can't find a good article on installing php 5.2.3 on ubuntu :/ no repos seem to be available
<shawn146> is their a way to isntall windows in ubuntu?
<thevor> haha definitely.
<shawn146> *install
<thevor> thanks again.
<histo> shawn146: do you have proper video drivers installed?
<Emanon> shawn146: virtualization
<histo> shawn146: and what games are you trying to run?
<c3l> Endasil, oh! I was dumb enough to go straight to their website, not looking at the repos at all. again, im very grateful!
<kindofabuzz> shawn146, yes, virtualbox
<Emanon> virtualbox or (my preference) kvm through virt-manager
<shawn146> yes except this computer's onboard vga isnot so great
<histo> shawn146: but you can't play games very well on a virtual machine.
<shawn146> id ont think i could run games through virtualization
<histo> shawn146: what type of video card is it?
<terry_> vi390: man ssh-keygen
<Emanon> not high end ones no shawn146
<histo> shawn146: no virtualization is not a solution for games
<shawn146> its intel extreme graphics
<shawn146> its kinda old
<histo> shawn146: ughh. Thats probably why you are experiencing performance issues if they are 3d games
<UnderSampled> intel is notorious for bad 3d excelleration
<shawn146> well i can play half life on windows
<shawn146> but playing an older game on linux laggs for some reason
<kindofabuzz> shawn146, turn off compiz helps a lot
<shawn146> compiz?
<shawn146> whats that
<darolu> joshteam: do you absolutelly need 5.2.3? the one I installed (from regular repos) is 5.2.10
<kindofabuzz> !compiz | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<shawn146> how do i disable it?
<joshteam> darolu: yes :/ I do :(
<shawn146> oh
<heh> you don't know what compiz is?
<shawn146> i do know
<itai> hi, i need a simple video editing software , all it has to do is to cut 5 minutes out of a video (DVD), can anyone recommend something ?
<heh> good
<kindofabuzz> shawn146, system > preferences > appearance > visual effects, none
<UnderSampled> itai: kino
<shawn146> it is on none
<unknown_entity> Hi. Is there any way to mount ext4 on Intrepid? Google's coming up pretty dry. :( Just a bunch of people wanting to and no-one seems able to.
<itai> UnderSampled, is it simple?
<histo> itai: yeah kino or avidemux demux is a little more complex
<UnderSampled> itai: you'll have to find out
<UnderSampled> itai: it doesn't do much more than just timeline editing, so I guess so
<histo> itai: kino is easy they're all free so no biggy if you don't like one. They are all in the software repositories
<kindofabuzz> unknown_entity, i don't think the kernel for intrepid supports ext4
<nmvictor> anyone know the command to launch network manager?
<unknown_entity> Scud.
<histo> nmvictor: network-manager or gnome-network-manager  i think
<itai> UnderSampled, histo what format will it save the final product in? will i be able to burn it to a dvd later?
<unknown_entity> That makes my life difficult.
<terry_> mneptok: network-admin
<histo> nmvictor: I'm not on karmic maybe someone else can check
<nmvictor> histo:
<histo> nmvictor: someone suggests network-admin just type in network- and hit tab to autocomplete
<mneptok> terry_: tabfail
<shawn146> and i can't watch a movie cause i dont have decoders
<shawn146> how do i get them?
<CharbeL> hi i need help with firefox
<Emanon> !dvd | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<airtonix> CharbeL, ask away!
<shawn146> uughh
<Emanon> !hi | CharbeL
<Emanon> !ask | CharbeL
<shawn146> forums
<ubottu> CharbeL: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<shawn146> ....
<ubottu> CharbeL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> shawn146, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<Maletor> How do I tell apache2 to forward incoming requests to mydomain.com to a another IP address (internal)?
<shawn146> MPEG-4 AAC
<CharbeL> airtonix, i have 2 computer plugged to the same network connection one pc with windows xp and the other with ubuntu, why does all websites open with internet explorer and many doesn't open with firefox or open but not correctly or so slowly ?
<nuki> i've got a question about 1080p movies in Ubuntu. what's the trick to get 'em running properly in Ubuntu? they work great in Windows. do i really have to use Wine and run CoreAVC? thanks
<shawn146> ........
<Emanon> shawn146: if your country doesnt have laws prohibiting use of such things just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<airtonix> CharbeL, i meant ask the channel not myself in particular.
<shawn146> usa ?
<Emanon> your fine then shawn146
<shawn146> i speak english
<airtonix> Maletor, ask in #httpd
<shawn146> and that website doesn't help me -_-
<Emanon> then you beat most people here in america shawn146
<running_rabbit07> Hopefully someone here can help me. I recently upgraded from Ubuntu Karmic to Lucid. I have an encrypted home and with my luck the actual upgrade worked, but the updates afterwards killed my install.
<running_rabbit07>  I have reinstalled Karmic but there was no where to add the encryption key for my /home. Now I can't access my /home. Is there any way to fix this from the LiveCD?
<shawn146> huh?
<Emanon> !lucid | running_rabbit07
<ubottu> running_rabbit07: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Emanon> was being sarcastic shawn146
<Stargaze> running_rabbit07, installing the Seahorse plugin solved that issue for me
<UnderSampled> ubottu: !hi | pibot
<ubottu> pibot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<running_rabbit07> I know that, I was installing it for testing
<unknown_entity> nuki: The easy answer is to use vdpau, if you have recent nvidia graphics.
<airtonix> shawn146, that page i linked you looks like it has some pretty simple english on it
<running_rabbit07> Stargaze: when I boot there is no desktop for me to install that, DO I install it from the LiveCD?
<airtonix> shawn146, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Detailed Instructions and Troubleshooting
<CharbeL> i have 2 computers plugged to the same network connection one pc with windows xp and the other with ubuntu, why does all websites open with internet explorer and many doesn't open with firefox or open but not correctly or so slowly ?
<shawn146> yes it is but it doesn't say anything about decders
<shawn146> *decoders
<mtx_init> CharbeL: you need to explain a bit better
<Emanon> CharbeL: on the windows side make firefox the default web browser that will make everything but manual issuances of updates open in firefox
<airtonix> shawn146, i dont think you are looking hard enough
<Stargaze> running_rabbit07, try booting into a terminal and then => sudo apt-get install seahorse-plugins
<shawn146> ?
<Emanon> CharbeL: and firefox preloader will cause firefox to start up faster fasterfox will make it load pages faster
<Maletor> CharbeL: don't use internet explorere
<git__> u know what's really missing ... a great office product
<Emanon> dont set above turbo as it makes some sites think you're a bot
<praveen> how to install vlc in 9.10
<Emanon> on older routers keep it down to default or courteous as it seems to overwhelm them
<airtonix> !ot | git__
<ubottu> git__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<running_rabbit07> Stargaze: will do, thanx
<praveen> i'm new in ubuntu can anybody know how to install vlc
<airtonix> praveen, via apt?
<haavaros> Does VLAN work kinda plug-n-play like hamachi on windows?
<Emanon> praveen sudo apt-get install vlc*
<Stargaze> praveen, sudo apt-get install vlc, or use synaptic
<praveen> airtonix:what is apt plz explain
<Emanon> should get pretty much everything
<airtonix> haavaros, hamachi is available for linux too
<CharbeL> Emanon, with windows xp, internet explorer and firefox can both open all websites but on ubuntu firefox doesn't open websites properly
<aeon-ltd> praveen: sudo apt-get vlc or go to synaptics and search
<aeon-ltd> praveen: sudo apt-get install vlc *soz for mistake
<airtonix> praveen, click system > admin > syanptic package manager
<Emanon> CharbeL: would you tell me a few of the sites that dont work and how they are not working?
<airtonix> !ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<shawn146> !ping
<shawn146> doesn't do anything
<airtonix> shawn146, might help if you mention what you are trying to play that requires codecs
<git__> !ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<qotsa> i successfully set up a bridge-interface with bridge-utils (version 1.4-5). after i got an ip from my adsl-modem with dhclient my computer justs shuts down. no joke. this is reproducible. any help is highly appreciated.
<CharbeL> sorry got disc.
<CharbeL> Emanon, facebook doesn't work properly on firefox (ubuntu) but with internet explorer and firefox (windows xp) facebook work properly
<Emanon> do you have no script and/or cookiesafe on perhaps?
<airtonix> CharbeL, do you have your modem routers ip set as your dns server in the preferences of firefox ?
<CharbeL> i donno
<CharbeL> i installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<sziszi> CharbeL: Arch + Firefox + JRE + Adobe Flash = perfect facebook :)
<goose> is there some way I can have all emails sent to /var/mail/ forwarded to my real email address via sendmail?
<CharbeL> i'm new to ubuntu
<dabukalam> charbel: inta libnani?
<Emanon> did you install any firefox plugins CharbeL
<airtonix> CharbeL, setting a dns server is something you have to do in windows too
<CharbeL> dabukalam, yes of course i am
<sziszi> CharbeL: Java and flash addons are installled?
<mneptok> sziszi: this is #ubuntu, not #archlinux.
<dabukalam> dabukalam: keefak? :)
<CharbeL> sziszi,  yes
<sziszi> mneptok: I know
<Emanon> thanks mneptok
<CharbeL> dabukalam, mnih w enta ?
<sziszi> I'm here because I like to helő
<airtonix> !english
<sziszi> heép*
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sziszi> help*
<mneptok> sziszi: then help. recommending another distro is not helpful to most people.
<airtonix> sziszi, dont ask to ask... just put your question here on one line
<dabukalam> CharbeL: Beirut :D
<dabukalam> CharbeL, not bad...
<shawn146> noobody has an install for karmic kola :(
<sziszi> mneptok: I don't recommend any other distro
<airtonix> shawn146, what are you talking about ?
<shawn146> codecs
<shawn146> decoders
<CharbeL> dabukalam,  lol
<airtonix> shawn146, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<shawn146> ??
<shawn146> ....
<IdleOne> sziszi: then your comment about arch + this + that was not helpful
<mneptok> shawn146: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shawn146> i already did that an hour ago
<dabukalam> CharbeL: tab shou? inta bil jam3a? shou jabbak 3a ubuntu?
<Emanon> shawn146: in a terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> dabukalam: please speak English in here
<mneptok> dabukalam: English, please.
<sziszi> mneptok: just I said: It works perfectly  the problem is not in FF
<sCOTTo> hey guys I am just building a Ubuntu Server - Can someone help me witht he PAritioning ? I have a 250GB Disk, this is just for a Gateway machine / firewall. I will run some Network Storage & LAMP Server on it I think as well.
<shawn146> Emanon i said i already did that....
<shawn146> i don't know where the codecs i need are
<airtonix> shawn146, you need to make an effort... that page i linked to you lays it out for you plain as day
<Emanon> that WAS the "codecs"
<shawn146> well i am
<shawn146> ....
<mneptok> shawn146: codecs for *what*?
<IdleOne> mneptok: it was a passive aggressive round a bout way of advertising a different distro :/ that makes it ok right?
<Emanon> ubuntu-restricted-extras contains decoders for dang near everything
<CharbeL> dabukalam, ana ma daraset jem3a :) w ba3den ana kenet bel jeich el lebneneh the last 6 years
<CharbeL> dabukalam, now i'm not
<CharbeL> Emanon, how can i install plugins ?
<Emanon> by installing it shawn146 you should have pretty much everything you need
<mneptok> IdleOne: someone like you would probably think so. (how's my passive aggression?)  >;P
<airtonix> shawn146, you want someone to do the hard google work for you but you you havent even said whether you're trying to play flash movies or dvds or xvid or etc etc
<shawn146> codecs for watch ....multimedia
<IdleOne> mneptok: :P excellent
<Emanon> CharbeL: http://addons.mozilla.org
<shawn146> mp4 files
<mneptok> shawn146: that tells us nothing.
<shawn146> mp4 files dont?
<mneptok> shawn146: mp4 is a container.
<dabukalam> CharbeL, we have to move this to ubuntu offtopic...
<mneptok> shawn146: what encoded the video in the caontainer?
<CharbeL> dabukalam, why ????
<shawn146> i have no idea
<Emanon> shawn146: if you have installed restricted extras restart your video player and try again it should work
<sCOTTo> ok I will do it the old fashioned way... lol
<airtonix> !ot | CharbeL
<ubottu> CharbeL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dabukalam> !offtopic | CharbeL
<mneptok> shawn146: so there's your first mission.
<running_rabbit07> Is there a way to reinstall and be able to type in the key during the install? For some reason, grub is dropping to rescue mode now.
<dabukalam> forum rules
<dabukalam> *channerl rules
<IdleOne> running_rabbit07: typing in what key?
<shawn146> but it laggs
<shawn146> it doesn't lagg in widows
<shawn146> *windows
<running_rabbit07> encryption
<shawn146> ?
<mneptok> shawn146: so it *does* play.
<shawn146> well i am using the default player
<airtonix> !enter | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mneptok> shawn146: disable Compiz and try it again.
<running_rabbit07> IdleOne: encryption key for /home
<Emanon> totem i am assuming shawn146
<shawn146> ubottu thats all ive beend oing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> running_rabbit07: sorry I don't know.
<airtonix> shawn146, you didnt mention that before
<shawn146> compiz iz already "*Disabled*"
<running_rabbit07> k
<CharbeL> dabukalam,  enta men wen ?
<shawn146> is aid that like a 3 times
<dabukalam> CharbeL: Beirut
<shawn146> *i said
<Emanon> you said nothing about it playing albeit poorly
<shawn146> oh
<Emanon> that is the kind of info that helps narrow down what is failing
<shawn146> that i did not
<Emanon> it's ok i know its frustrating when things aren't working properly
<airtonix> :)
<shawn146> yea
<Emanon> ok shawn146 you said mp4 are you playing it from a remote filesystem (from another computer over lan or anything like that) or is it on your computer
<shawn146> its on another harddrive
<shawn146> i ahve 2
<shawn146> about to get another 1 today if my friend actually gets home
<Emanon> is it an internal or a usb/esata?
<shawn146> internal ide LOL
<Emanon> ok have you had problems with any other files on that drive?
<CalmvsKhaos> !who
<shawn146> no
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<primus> hello how is everybody
<Emanon> try moving a file you want to play to ubuntu's drive and see if it plays smoother
<primus> are there any nvidia users out here?
<thanasis> hello!!!
<Emanon> quite a few primus
<Emanon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> shawn146, do you even have the proper video card drivers installed?
<conb123> Anyone else experiencing really horrible slugishness with the gb repositories?
<shawn146> idk
<primus> I have a question about playing films. 720p HD films in particiular
<shawn146> i dont know
<airtonix> conb123, gb ?
<shawn146> i jsut installed ubuntu
<shawn146> what video drivers do i need?
<Emanon> then probably not shawn146
<airtonix> primus, i dont see a question yet ?
<Emanon> go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<xiven> Umm..I just got a notification that this isn't a genuine Ubuntu package! How can it be non-genuine, when its free and open?
<primus> does nvidia play HD films on ubuntu. I have an ati and it cannot
<conb123> airtonix: Sorry, great britain
<jsec> xiven, third-party package?
<Emanon> that should search online for appropriate drivers (if any) and offer to download and install them for you shawn146
<xiven> Shouldn't be
<xiven> Ubuntu 9.10
<airtonix> conb123, sorry i'm using my isps ubuntu mirror one hop away
<shawn146> oh ok
<jsec> xiven, what's the issue?
<shawn146> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<conb123> airtonix: Your isp has an ubuntu mirror, wow that's pretty darn awesome
<xiven> Well, just not sure why I would have gotten a notification saying my ubuntu isn't genuine..
<xiven> It happened right after I told it to send a crash report
<jsec> xiven, pastebin what the notification says?
<shawn146> Emanon
<Slart> xiven: I've never heard of a "your ubuntu isn't genuine" notification.. please make a screenshot
<xiven> "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<Slart> !pastebin | xiven
<ubottu> xiven: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shawn146> llaaggg
<Emanon> shawn146: so there is none available online for your system
<Slart> xiven: that probably just means that the package is from a third party repository
<shawn146> nope'
<Emanon> at least not in official channels
<hans__> hello, i run ubuntu 9.04 and all is ok , but during shutdown the screen becomes suddenly white for some seconds, has someone an explaining for this
<xiven> It was right after I received a notification that a pidgin package didn't ugprad.
<shawn146> it shows 2 empty windows
<xiven> Hmm..
<injekt> Hey guys, not sure if anyone can help me. I'm having issues using wireless on 9.10. In my network drop down menu it has 'enable wireless' checked, but in the network configuration is doesn't display anything.
<xiven> Is Pidgin from a third party?
<Emanon> have you moved an mp4 to the local drive and tried running it again?
<Juul> how do i rotate my screen 90 degrees in Xorg when the graphics card driver doesn't have xrandr support?
<jsec> xiven, pidgin is a third party app (i.e. not made by ubuntu development)
<shawn146> yes
<jsec> ubuntu doesn't handle pidgin error reports
<rww> xiven: Do you happen to have the actual error message handy?
<shawn146> i just did and llaagg
<Juul> i don't mind having to restart the X server
<xiven> Ok, so that would explain the notification
<rww> jsec: yes, actually, we do.
<SnowmanX11> injekt: restart
<Slart> xiven: you can check in system, administration, software sources.. see if you have any repositories listed besides the official ubuntu ones
<xiven> That -was- the actual error message
<injekt> SnowmanX11: I have done
<SnowmanX11> Than instal WICD instead
<xiven> Came from a roundish yellow icon at the right top corner that I clicked on.
<Emanon> hmm im out of solutions shawn146 sorry hope someone else in here has an idea
<shawn146> :(
<jsec> rww, i thought pidgin was separately maintained? sorry, i didn't mean to overstep my bounds.
 * Slart imagines a Ubuntu Genuine Advantage.. =)
<rww> xiven: which package? pidgin, or some other pidgin-related package?
<heh> injekt open teminal and enter iwlist scanning
<xiven> Hey...Ubuntu isn't windows lol.genuine advantage isn't necessary
<heh> lol
<rww> jsec: In general, bugs against packages that aren't made by Ubuntu itself (e.g. pidgin) should still be filed in Launchpad first. Filing directly in the upstream bugtracker tends to annoy the upstream developers.
<injekt> heh: wlan0 network is down
<CalmvsKhaos> before you install wicd, make sure you have a alternate cd handy so you can reinstall gnome's network manager if it dont work, i had that fight this morning
<xiven> Just put  a warning on apt-get, tarball, and rpm/alien installations
<jsec> rww, makes sense. thx for the info.
<xiven> If you guys would like..I'd add that warning myself.
<heh> injekt enter ifconfig wlan0 up
<primus> having problems. Ati x1950gt cant play HD films. can anyone direct me to a nvidia card that can play this kind of films on ubuntu
<xiven> Just give me a little time with the right portions of code lol
<heh> injekt as root
<injekt> heh: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<heh> injekt are you root?
<injekt> heh: Yes
<rww> xiven: which package was it you got an error about? pidgin, or some other pidgin-related package?
<heh> injekt does your lappy have some sort of wifi switch on the side or may a fn+ key
<xiven> I'm not sure
<xiven> I'll have to look in the log
<injekt> heh: Well, it has a wireless button. Which looks like it's in an 'off' state, but clicking it doesn't actually do anything. I've searched everywhere regarding HP wireless buttons and support but to no avail
<Emanon> wifi buttons really hate linux
<xiven> Which log should i check regarding the system notifications..
<Emanon> try turning it on and restarting then try again with the networking
<injekt> Emanon: Tried that like 3 times :(
<heh> injekt make sure its on and reboot then try iwlist scanning abain
<xiven> If was that round yellow icon in the top right panel..I clicked it and it notified me about the pidgin package prolblem..and asked me "Send report"
<injekt> heh: I can't change it to an 'on' state
<xiven> That is the notification-manager??
<meanburrito920_> When I plug my laptop into its base station, it kills all acceleration for the mousepad. I lose the ability to scroll using the mousepad also. I'm on a Dell e6400. Anyone know what might be wrong?
<heh> injekt why?
<injekt> heh: Because I click it and nothing happens, it's not a switch, a button
<primus> so what about nvidia and ubuntu. what card can play HD films smoothly?
<nuki> i've got the same problem as injekt. acer 5536 + 9.10, wifi button disables wireless, but won't turn it on again. and wireless stops working after 10min.
<xiven> On a seperate topic.....can I get a link to the current ubuntu bugs? I'd like to find a few small ones to contribute to..
<heh> injekt does it change hights when you press it?
<injekt> nuki: Aw, I don't even get 10 mins
<xiven> Would it be at bugzilla.org?
<injekt> heh: Nope, nothing at all
<heh> injekt hmm
<xiven> Or, Launchpad I mean..
<Espen-_-> xiven: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<injekt> heh: Yeah, frustrating
<heh> injekt try iwconfig
<injekt> heh: Well, there's output
<heh> injekt there should be
<davewilly> [A[A
<davewilly> [A
<davewilly> [A
<davewilly> [A
<FloodBot4> davewilly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heh> injekt you are online
<davewilly> ah sorry something went nuts
<powertool08> Could somebody help me with fstab automounting?
<injekt> heh: What difference does that make to wireless configuration?
<powertool08> I can't get the drive to mount rw, I'm using this line: /dev/disk/by-uuid/FAB4A2C4B4A282AD            /media/disk2part1              ntfs-3g          rw                0 0
<heh> injekt well there should be output you do know that i assume you are root
<injekt> heh: Yeah I am
<Dorrbuster79> how do I get Windows loaded as a virtual window inside ubuntu?
<te_> !virtualbox | Dorrbuster79
<ubottu> Dorrbuster79: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<heh> injekt press the button and reboot just to see ok worst thing that could happen is it doesn't work, right?
<xiven> I've heard of the Ubuntu Store..is that some thing anyone can sell software through, or is that something just Canonical? Is it even a software store??
<injekt> heh: Sure, brb
<Dorrbuster79> Awesome!  many thanks!
<sCOTTo> hey guys I just installed Ubuntu and it says "Failed to boot default entries"
<civpro> need some advice here if you dont mind
<civpro> whats the most recent stable server version
<civpro> web/mail/ftp server
<inedit00> First time in a IRC... =)
<Myrtti> inedit00: welcome
<inedit00> looks.... different?
<civpro> need some advice if u dont mind
<dabukalam> xiven: the ubuntu store sells canonical and ubuntu memorobilia etc. and ubuntu discs, in large quantities
<inedit00> thnks Myrtti
<civpro> is 9.04 stable?
<civpro> and how fast is it
<IdleOne> civpro: yes and try it :)
<heh> injekt did it work before?
<civpro> idle, installing it remotely on a dedi
<injekt> heh: Didn't help, nothing changed
<dabukalam> civpro: 9.10 is stable, so you can safelya ssume 9.04 is :)
<civpro> so dont want to go through all the setup and find out its not stable
<Dorrbuster79> what is the package name that takes your window screens and look at them as a sphere or cube?
<inedit00> just one question, I've tried to enter to #python channel and I can't ( oh! yeah! I have a horrible english, sorry about that!! )
<rww> ubottu: register | inedit00
<ubottu> inedit00: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<civpro> ok so 9.1 better then ?
<IdleOne> inedit00: you need to identify to nickserv
<civpro> oh ok
<git__> compiz is pretty nice
<sCOTTo> :(
<civpro> thought that was 9.01 not 9.1   misread
<git__> anyone encounter a problem with nautilus?
<heh> injekt did it work before and now it doesn't or is this a new install
<civpro> thanks for the advice
<inedit00> thenks very mucho rww and ubottu
<injekt> heh: Brand new install, worked when I had windows
<dabukalam> git__, yeah, it is :)
<rww> civpro: it's 9.10. Ubuntu releases are labelled year.month. So 9.10 came out in October 2009, 9.04 came out in April 2009.
<dabukalam> !karmic | civpro
<ubottu> civpro: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<civpro> thanks, didnt know that
<git__> (nautilus:24979): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<git__> i get that error message
<heh> injekt well check the drivers i would tell you the command but im having trouble remebering it so look it up with me
<heh> injekt its like modprobe or something like that
<xiven> So umm...what log is it that has info for the yellow notification icon in the top right?
<civpro> now i just need to find out an easy guide for a mail server setup, lamp is easy, mail is unknown to me
<civpro> any suggestions for that release, a walkthrough maybe?
<civpro> its a registered domain im using
<civpro> got a bit of time till server is fully setup
<injekt> heh: There's a hell of a load of entries includinging the text 'wireless'
<nuki> git__,  get the error message when running nautilus from terminal?
<git__> nuki, yup
<git__> nuki, my nautilus is broken on the desktop
<nuki> happens to me everytime, always happened, but everything works fine.
<civpro> rww, busy?
<kindofabuzz> civpro, http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<nuki> don't know why either..
<haavaros> I know Hamachi is available for Ubuntu, but recently I switched from Widnows on all machines, so if there's something better/easier/pre-installed for ubuntu I'd rather use that...any tips?
<civpro> oh sweet nuki
<heh> injekt lol yeah there are
<civpro> just want i needed :)
<civpro> what*
<rww> civpro: a little. I'm not very good at setting up mail servers, if that's what you were going to ask about :)
<civpro> ya ok
<injekt> heh: looks like I may end up giving up, stupid damn button
<heh> injekt lshw will list the hardware and the vendors find the wifi card and tell me the vendor
<heh> injekt don't give up things are better when they work so lets make them work
<rww-test> injekt, heh: "lshw -C network" should show it too, and have significantly less output
<rww-test> just fyi :)
<injekt> thanks, it's Atheros
<injekt> (Which if I remember, Ubuntu has the drivers for already)
<xiven> dabu> Regardintg the Ubuntu Store...selling discs in large quantities, so for say I could buy a bunch, and resell them to a little bit of prift?
<xiven> profit*
<xiven> Does Canonical allow reselling like that?
<darolu> xiven: yes you can do it.
<Silent_Dream> Hi, I have a desktop with a linksys wusb54gsc wireless usb network adapter plugged into it to access wireless internet.  The way I got it working on windows was to install the windows driver...but I'm not sure how it would work on ubuntu
<heh> injekt modprobe -l | grep ath
<injekt> heh: Like 5 lines, want me to paste?
<xiven> How come all of the prices are in pounds?
<heh> yeas
<rww> xiven: because Canonical's based in the UK
<xiven> Ahh
<zodiak> xiven because the empire still rules the waves ?
<injekt> heh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396430/
<darolu> Silent_Dream: I think you don't need to install a driver for that model; it should work automatic
<mark__> is there a way to recover the files formated from a usb flash drive
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<xiven> I had thought that Canonical was based in the U.S.
<darolu> xiven: there is a US store too.
<IdleOne> xiven: there is also a US Ubuntu shop
<Silent_Dream> darolu: How exactly do I get it workign though. cause I have tried it and when I open firefox nothing comes up
<xiven> Ohh
<dixond> folks, I'm looking for a solution to upgraed from 8.04 to 9.10, without the interim step of upgrading to 9.04
<te_> Silent_Dream: You may need to use ndiswrapper.
<Cutter> ello
<Gnea> mark__: sometimes
<dixond> any possible solutions?
<IdleOne> xiven: no, Canonical is UK based
<ActionParsnip> xiven: what made you think it was US based?
<haavaros> wtf ... i just installed 'vlan' via apt-get .. and now i have no idea where it is ...not in any gui menus, and not as a command in terminal ... plix help?
<ActionParsnip> dixond: you must upgrade to 9.04 first
<IdleOne> dixond: clean install, leap frogging is not supported
<heh> injekt paste them if you can
<te_> !ndiswrapper | Silent_Dream
<chuck1> I need help configuring an Ubuntu Server to work with the mail() function (only for sending, if you can help let me know)
<ubottu> Silent_Dream: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<injekt> heh: Paste what?
<Cutter> how may I install grub on the MBR from windows?
<afroman> hey. Can anybody help me sync my windows mobile to Ubuntu?
<heh> injekt the output of that
<chuck1> I need help configuring an Ubuntu Server to work with the mail() function (only for sending, if you can help let me know)
<dixond> ActionParsnip: IdleOne: I'd like to avoid both if possible, but don't care about 'suport', only 'achievability'  - possibilities?
<injekt> heh: You didn't see it?
<ActionParsnip> Cutter: boot to live cd and install it from there
<heh> injekt no i didn't sorry
<Cutter> ActionParsnip: live cd is very slow
<injekt> heh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396430/
<IdleOne> dixond: chances are of it succeding are low and will result in you having to do a fresh install
<dixond> the problem is I am bitten by kernel bug that means I'm running custom kernel that only is fixed properly in 9.10
<dixond> so I have to manually jigger with RAM in laptop to do the interim step :(
<ActionParsnip> dixond: you CAN modfy the sources file and leapfrog but you WILL get issues and it is NOT advised. You will more than likely garbage your system. Why is the interim such a bad option??
<powertool08> How do I automount my windows partitions as rw for all users?
<Guest58297> hello while managing users and groups accidently i become administrator instead of custom .I can no longer operate as root. How could i undo it
<inedit00> can anyboby explainme how to be an ubuntu member? I've seen people that shows his number of ubuntumember and I don't know how the people get it, thnks
<dixond> ActionParsnip: the problem is I am bitten by kernel bug that means I'm running custom kernel that only is fixed properly in 9.10
<git__> what's the command to launch task manager?
<ActionParsnip> Cutter: well its a lot faster than asking for a few days in here on how to do it isnt it...
<dixond> machine won't boot 9.04 without RAM rejig or custom kernel
<xiven> Well, anyway.;..back to my original problem
<chuck1> I need help configuring an Ubuntu Server to work with the mail() function (only for sending, if you can help let me know)
<xiven> Which..isn't a ubuntu problem
<dixond> meh. I guess I'll break out the screwdriver.
<inedit00> chuck1, what's exactly you problem?
<ActionParsnip> dixond: boot to recovery root console and upgrade from there, use the alternate cd if you need
<injekt> heh: Did you see the link?
<heh> injekt try lsmod | grep ath
<heh> injekt this is to confirm they are being used and not just there
<injekt> heh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396432/
<dixond> ActionParsnip: hrm. sounds like a possibility - got a link for docs on commands req'd for upgrade in recovery mode?
 * dixond hits google
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | dixond
<ubottu> dixond: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<chuck9> I can't figure out how to get the function tno work properly.  None of my scripts will work.  I do not have a mail server, as I have mail through another provider.  But I want my web forms to be able to process and send.
<dixond> ActionParsnip: ta.
<heh> injekt it should be working then
<ActionParsnip> dixond: just mount the CD or ISO and upgrade
<heh> injekt very frustrating
<injekt> heh: Heh, trust me, it isn't :P
<injekt> heh: Yeah very :(
<Silent_Dream> te_: Thanks for that link, my linksys usb device is listed on that list of supported devices but theres no specific article on it
<Guest58297> hello while managing users and groups accidently i become administrator instead of custom .I can no longer operate as root. How could i undo it
<inedit00> chuck9: are you using PHP or what?
<injekt> heh: Network manager also has nothing under wireless tab
<chuck9> inedit00, yes a basic PHP mail form
<chuck9> I do have php5 installed etc.
<ActionParsnip> Guest58297: boot to recovery root console and add your user to the admin group
<inedit00> ok, hold on a second
<heh> injekt ifconfig wlan0 hw ether $RANDOM$RANDOM
<Silent_Dream> i'll give it a shot, see if it works out of the box, if not ill come back
<heh> injekt see if changing the mac address changes anything
<joshteam> anyone use dotdeb?
<injekt> heh: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Device or resource busy - you may need to down the interface
<injekt> heh: That's so weird
<heh> injekt sorry my fault
<heh> injekt ifconfig wlan0 down
<heh> injekt then that command
<heh> injekt then ifconfig wlan0 up
<injekt> heh: Then bring it back up?
<injekt> kk
<inedit00> chuck9: have you configured properly the SMTP?
<heh> injekt yeah
<chuck9> How would I do that?
<injekt> heh: Still nothing
<heh> injekt iwlist scanning
<powertool08> How do I automount my windows partitions as rw for all users?
<inedit00> well, I don't have don't it before, but you need to configure SMTP server.
<inedit00> SMTP server will deliver your mail
<injekt> heh: Ok that prints a lot
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: add a line in /etc/fstab for the partitions
<heh> injekt now its working
<neil_d> I have tried google but I am unable to work out how (from a bash script) the ecryptfs option "key=passphrase:passphrase_passwd_fd" works.. can anyone help?
<injekt> heh: How come it doesn't display in my network manager?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I did, it mounts, but I can't write to it.
<heh> injekt iwconfig wlan0 essid *yournetwork
<inedit00> for example, if you have an google account, you can use it for sending mail, but you you have to configure it in php.in
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: what line did you add?
<inedit00> the parameters you have to modify are: "SMTP = smtp.server.com"   and  "smtp_port=25"
<injekt> heh: Yep done that
<heh> injekt ok
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: UUID=FAB4A2C4B4A282AD   /media/disk2part1       ntfs-3g defaults,rw,locale=en_US.UTF-8  0       0
<chuck9> i will try that
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: try adding guid=1000 to the options
<heh> injekt does it work in the gui also?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: as well as   users
<heh> injekt can you see the networks
<inedit00> chuck9: it not will be enough if the SMTP server wats your autentification ( you'll must configure your user name and password too )
<sqwertle> Is there some sort of liveusb creator for ubuntu that will work for any ISO?
<injekt> heh: No nothing in my network manager at all
<Omen_20> sqwertle the only one i know of is just for Ubuntu and derivatives
<heh> injekt but you get printout from iwlist?
<injekt> heh: Yep
<heh> injekt thats strange
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: It didn't make it rw.
<injekt> heh: Yeah, very
<acicula> !usb | sqwertle
<ubottu> sqwertle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: could try using ntfs-config
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I did.
<acicula> sqwertle: most people prefer unetbootin i think
<heh> injekt so do you think it was changing the mac or rebooting?
<inedit00> chuck9: I have to go. Just search on google "configure SMTP PHP" and you'll get a answer. I cannot give you more help, sorry
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: Actually... I can write to it via cli, but not in thunar. (I'm using XFCE)
<acicula> sqwertle: which has an option for nearly any distro
<airtonix> did the default menu applet for gnome intergrate the global menu bar ?
<booboo> hey guys.. just noticed..after last updates...that firefox/youtube videos do not show in full screen..when you click the full screenbutton on youtube the screen goes full screen buth the video isabout the same size
<injekt> heh: Changing the mac, although we can see it printout, it's still not connecting or showing on gui :(
<booboo> any suggestions
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: theres pysdm tool
<heh> injekt udhcpc -i wlan0
<histo> chuck9: install ssmtp
<histo> chuck9: Then you can add settings to the config for yoru mail account.
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: Why would it work via cli but not in the gui?
<afroman>  hey. Can anybody help me sync my windows mobile to Ubuntu? I tried everything but synce-engine is still unable to connect
<gurulenin> hi
<histo> chuck9: you basically need a mail transfer agent on the box to send out mail with php's mail function. you also need to change hte php config to point to the proper MTA
<chrislsp> Does anyone know hot to get online job?!
<histo> afroman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: not sure, i dont use gui much
<histo> powertool08: some problem with thunar maybe?
<injekt> heh: Ok gui is showing it now, 1 problem though.. it attempts to connect.. then just fails and says disconnected
<heh> injekt are you close to the router?
<Yono> hey, I'm trying to vnc into my ubuntu box from my windows laptop. I followed the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC and I get a successful ssh session in, but when I try to connect with TightVNC, the connection closes immediately. Any suggestions?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: Ok, its quirky but I guess I can deal with it for now. The top-most directory isn't rw except by cli, but all subdirectories are.
<injekt> heh: Yep, and it's showing 3 bars
<pedropistorio> #ubuntu-br
<injekt> heh: encryption and password are 100% correct, too
<powertool08> histo: Perhaps, I guess I'll ask in #xfce later.
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help.
<hanasaki> anyone had luck getting the RDP Server to work? xrdp? another one?  do you have a good info page for the setup...
<heh> injekt hold on my girlfreinds does this from time to time but i need to ask her what she does
<injekt> heh: Ah ok
<powertool08> hanasaki: I've been using gnome-rdp, its pretty basic, but its working.
<hanasaki> that's the client right?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: always  a pleasure
<powertool08> hanasaki: Yep, just re-read after I sent it and saw you were asking about the server
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: try tsclient
<hanasaki> powertool08:  yup :( thanks though.  the gnome builtin server in 9.10 keeps crashing so I was looking at rdp maybe....
<dl0c> hmm
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip:  that's the client not the server . thank you.
<powertool08> hanasaki: Can't help you on the server side, I'm connecting to a windows box. I use VNC over ssh for linux.
<hanasaki> ah
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: you can use ssh with x forwarding
<hanasaki> powertool08: I wish vnc had builtin ssh support...  how do you get the tunnel going
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip:  actually due to port setup.. I cannot.. not my network
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Silent_Dream> well, it didnt work out of the box
<heh> injekt she says its been a while since this happened to her but she says left click on the network icon and open edit connections
<powertool08> hanasaki: I always connect from putty in windows
<injekt> heh: Yep played around in there
<Silent_Dream> which wireless network usb adapters would be recommended for supporting all the standards of encryption, speed, and technology, while ideally working with linux as well as windows for a decent price
<shawn146> i guess i am gonna dualboot xp with ubuntu
<trism> hanasaki: ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@host, then just connect vnc to localhost
<powertool08> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11808.html
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Silent_Dream
<ubottu> Silent_Dream: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<powertool08> hanasaki:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11808.html
<heh> injekt click the wireless tab click the network and delete it
<ubuntu> hi can some one help me for a minute
<hanasaki> thanks
<eycel> pfft
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<injekt> heh: ok
<heh> injekt not sure if it will change anything but she told me thats what she does
<eycel> can some one check my website out for me...tell me if its working in firefox http://www.mplays.co.cc
<heh> injekt thought it was worth a try
<ActionParsnip> eycel: works in chromium daily build
<injekt> heh: Yeah, I'll keep on trying. Just doesn't seem to be responding. Thanks for your time though
<eycel> ok thanks
<eycel> ;)
<ddrj> works fine, nice site btw eycel
<eycel> chroium daily build? what is this? new browser
<eycel> thanks ddr
<eycel> ...
<heh> injekt no problem
<eycel> i have an alienware laptop thats on the fritz so i cant check it
<SnowmanX11> eycel: works for me.
<SnowmanX11> eycel: poor you!
<steigerjb> hi, first time on IRC. what do we do here?
<eycel> thanks snowman
<riri> I want to have my movies on one computer and view them on another, running mythbuntu. the computer running mythbuntu is able to mount directories with samba. what's the proper way to setup this in terms of mount directory and pointing mythtv to the videos directory? It seems that mounting the movies directory at the non mythbuntu machine and pointing the mounted path at from mythtv's setup yields some problems...
<eycel> everyones so helpfull here
<s34n> what is the latest release of firefox in the ubuntu 9.04 repos?
<eycel> thanks everyone
<heh> injekt you might try loading the livecd and if it works there then you might consider a new fresh install depending on howmuch stuff you already have on there
<Yono> hey, I'm trying to vnc into my ubuntu box from my windows laptop. I followed the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC and I get a successful ssh session in, but when I try to connect with TightVNC, the connection closes immediately. Any suggestions?
<injekt> heh: Yeah true, I'll give that a go tomorrow perhaps. Thanks
<heh> injekt your welcome
<steigerjb> what do we do on IRCs?
<s34n> shouldn't ubuntu 9.04 have a firefeox newer than 3.0.18?
<MuelSam> Olá
<arand> s34n: Don't think so..
<arand> !hi | steigerjb
<ubottu> steigerjb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<steigerjb> thank ubottu
<hanasaki> if not already logged into a server in gnome.. is there a way to vnc to it?
<s34n> arand: really?? no updates since then?
<yezid> hello i would liketo add space to my ubuntu partition any help appreciated, thanks
<hanasaki> yezid:  you need to boot from iso usb/cd and run the partition manager / use the live cd
<Jordan_U> yezid: Boot from a liveCD and resize the partition with gparted.
<arand> s34n: Normal firefox package is 3.0.18, updated with relevant security and bug fixes, if you want the features, there's firefox3.5 installable..
<yezid> hmm il try idk if i still have it
<ActionParsnip> s34n: if you ad the mozilla ppa you can get 3.6 and 3.7 too
<MuelSam> olá
<MuelSam> tem alguem do Brasil?
<Paulo39> MuelSam: aqui fala-se inglês
<yezid> hanasaki,  i dont have the cd anymore is there another way or do i have to download it again
<steigerjb> yezid, you have to be in live cd mode
<sCOTTo> hey guys can someone give me a little help ? :)
<hanasaki> yezid:  not that I know of.. but the cd is pretty easy to get
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sCOTTo
<ubottu> sCOTTo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Paulo39> hi guys, how can i enter the system in command line style instead of grafic style? what do i have to do when i'm on grub?
<sCOTTo> ActionParsnip:   thanks
<yezid> steigerjb,  i dont have the live cd do i have to download it again
<steigerjb> yes yezid
<sCOTTo> ok I have my Ubuntu box up and running.
<yezid> steigerjb,  i have 9.04 still
<steigerjb> thats fine yezid, you can download 9.04 cd
<steigerjb> 9.10 may work too i belive
<yezid> steigerjb,  i just realized i have no blank cds
<steigerjb> yezid, do you have a flash drive?
<sCOTTo> ok I have my Ubuntu box up and running, it has an onboard NIC which it installed on set up, I have added a second one in. I want to use the onboard NIC for incoming data from a CABLE modem & the Second Nic as outgoing to a Switch. I need the box to hand out IP Addresses & also portforard etc - it is to be my Gateway box. Can anyone help me mve forward on here? I cant seem to set up the second NIC.
 * sCOTTo looks at ActionParsnip 
<ActionParsnip> !ics | sCOTTo
<ubottu> sCOTTo: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<yezid> steigerjb, no
<steigerjb> oh, bummer. you'll have to get some cds then
<steigerjb> id give you wanna mine but it won't go through the screen LOL
<Jordan_U> yezid: Are you using grub2?
<sCOTTo> ActionParsnip:   quite the script man eh? so these will give me an idea of getting ubuntu to see me NIC then I guess.... I will have a look and try it out.
<yezid> Jordan_U,  idk how do i check
#ubuntu 2010-03-17
<ActionParsnip> sCOTTo: the bot sorts stuff we get asked lots
<Jordan_U> yezid: grub-install --version
<ActionParsnip> sCOTTo: to get the nic configured you can use: sudo lshw -C network    it will show the chip and you can find guides
<ActionParsnip> sCOTTo: the ics factoid will elp you share the connection via the second interface
<yezid> Jordan_U,  grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Jordan_U> yezid: Then you'll have to go buy some blank CDs ( or upgrade to GRUB2 :)
<steigerjb> Jordan_U can you even get grub 2 with 9.04?
<yezid> Jordan_U,  how do i upgrade
<Jordan_U> steigerjb: You can but its too out of date to be worth trying.
<steigerjb> thought so
<Jordan_U> yezid: I didn't realize you were running 9.04, you probably don't want to upgrade to grub2 before upgrading to 9.10.
<yezid> Jordan_U,  ok then it wonl let me upgrade because i need disk space but i dont have blank cds or flash drive so can i just use gparted and apply after restart or something
<porter1> Is it possible to run a windowed session of X inside another X session? I want to be able to isolate a program with separate inputs and display from the primary X display.
<ActionParsnip> yezid: remove old kernels and run bleachbit with the most apps closed you can manage
<arand> yezid: unfortunately not... do you have space on another partition though?
<erUSUL> porter1: Xphyr http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620003
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  please explain since i am a bit of a noob
<Jordan_U> yezid: You will need to upgrade to 9.10, upgrade to grub2, download the parted magic liveCD, and modify /etc/grub.d/40_custom to add an entry to boot from the parted magic iso. Are you sure you can do all that without running out of space first?
<yezid> arand, yes i do
<heh> does anyone have a home theatre pc?
<yezid> Jordan_U,  i have not enough space and no blank cds
<ActionParsnip> yezid: run: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<porter1> erUSUL, oh yes, I forogt about Xephyr! I'll try it and Xnest maybe. Thanks.
<Zenker> join #blender
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  ok
<arand> yezid: I used that space once when upgrading, but it's rather tricky..
<ActionParsnip> yezid: the first line is the current kernel, the next bits are the installed kernels
<steigerjb> join #ubuntu-us-md
<hanasaki> for vnc viewer how do you connect to a server on a specific port as opposed to :display
<yezid> 2.6.28-11.42 first
<ActionParsnip> yezid: you can remove the unused kernels to gain space, bleachbit is an app you can use to clean space
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  ok so il download it now
<ActionParsnip> yezid: if you remove the unused kernels you will gain about 120Mb per kernel
<Jordan_U> yezid: What is currently using the space that you would resize the Ubuntu partition into?
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  nice it seems i have like 3
<ActionParsnip> yezid: then yuo can remove 2 if you dont need em, do NOT remove the current kernel
<yezid> Jordan_U,  i selected about only 10gb at the first install...
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  ok thanks im downloading right now
<Jordan_U> yezid: And the rest is free space?
<ActionParsnip> yezid: you can also run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove   after to clean up the system
<yezid> Jordan_U,  no i dont know this is my couzings computer but i think its just installed aplications
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Hello Fellow Ubuntu Community!
<xXPoorMexicanXx> I need your help.
<yezid> ActionParsnip, cool il try that too
<xXPoorMexicanXx> I have a windows 7 iso
<ActionParsnip> yezid: the OS also comes witha tonne of apps you wont use and can be removed
<Jordan_U> yezid: To resize the Ubuntu partition you need free space to resize it into.
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  thankyou this is very helpfull
<xXPoorMexicanXx> and i need help on putting it onto a flash drive so that way i can boot and install it
<xXPoorMexicanXx> it is an iso file
<yezid> Jordan_U, the windows aprtition has like 60 gb
<Jordan_U> xXPoorMexicanXx: Try ##windows
<wiiguy> xXPoorMexicanXx GO TO ##windows
<xXPoorMexicanXx> but i have ubunut
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  ok done downloading bleach bit please help on what to do on it.. thanks
<arand> yezid: If a simple cleanup will give you enough that is probably the easiest way, otherwise other things might be done with the space on the win partition...
<ActionParsnip> yezid: its in the menu, why dont you use the web instead of asking. I have given you a direction. Go explore it
<erUSUL> xXPoorMexicanXx: unetbootin ?
<rall> Hi people!  I installed and uninstalled some networking program some time ago.   Now my gnome network manager is not managing eth0.. how do I change that? Instead of showing "Auto eth0" it shows: "Wired Network,   device is not managed"
<erUSUL> xXPoorMexicanXx: it only supports linux iso :(
<xXPoorMexicanXx> yeah
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  ok thanks.. and i apreciate the help because sometimes the web is full of cr*p and it takes me hours but the irc is soo helpfull
<xXPoorMexicanXx> i tried unet
<xXPoorMexicanXx> so is there an alternative to the UNetbootin?
<xXPoorMexicanXx> I tried imagewriter but that dont work either
<ActionParsnip> yezid: its in your menu, close as many apps as you can to make it more effective, dont use the things marked as slow and watch the firefox options if you use firefox
<Jordan_U> !windows | xXPoorMexicanXx
<ubottu> xXPoorMexicanXx: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ActionParsnip> yezid: run it as both user and then root
<xXPoorMexicanXx> no its not microsoft software
<xXPoorMexicanXx> I have linux i just need to know how to put an iso on a usb
<yezid> ActionParsnip, ok thanks.. what about the kernels
<Jordan_U> xXPoorMexicanXx: Windows 7 is microsoft software, ##windows will know how to properly make a bootable usb drive from the windows 7 install iso if it is possible.
<ActionParsnip> yezid: use software center
<xXPoorMexicanXx> ok thanks everyone
<CharbeL> i used this command (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre) in terminal after downloading i got Package configuration / Configuring sun-java6-jre with a message <<<SUN MICROSYSTEMS, INC. ("SUN") IS WILLING TO LICENSE THE JAVA PLATFORM STANDARD EDITION DEVELOPER KIT ("JDK" - THE "SOFTWARE") TO YOU ONLY UPON  THE CONDITION THAT YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE TERMS CONTAINED IN THIS LICENSE AGREEMENT (THE "AGREEMENT").  P
<CharbeL> LEASE READ THE AGREEMENT CAREFULLY.  BY INSTALLING, USING, OR DISTRIBUTING THIS SOFTWARE, YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE TERMS OF THE AGREEMENT.>>>, what should i do to continue ?
<rall> think dd command can put iso's on usb's ?
<erUSUL> rall: that does not make the thing bootable
<ActionParsnip> CharbeL: press tab untill yes is highlighted and press enter
<yezid> ActionParsnip,  i really dont want to bother you anymore but i dont know how to run it as root.. or how to use the software center to remove kernels.. please remeber i am in 9.04
<erUSUL> CharbeL: accept the license. press tab until you are on the yes or accept button. press enter
<ActionParsnip> yezid: gksudo software-center
<LOGAN> where could I find lucid discussion?
<CharbeL> ok thx guys
<erUSUL> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<LOGAN> ok thank you
<rall> erUSUL,  not that i know much about it but toggle bootflag from fdisk would work maybe?
<Sj4m35-15> has anyone installed ubuntu 9.10 on a toughbook?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Doesn't software-center use polkit?
<yezid> ActionParsnip, nothing comes up
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: not sure, i dont use it but its a gui app needing elevated access so gksudo should be fine afaics
<ActionParsnip> yezid: use the item in the menus
<alzamabar> Hi, a quick question about security. I set root.myusername as owner/group of a directory with some content. I then setup the following permissions: ug+rwx,o-rw. I am running a ls command on the folder which now has drwxrwx--x. Why does it tell me permission denied?
<ActionParsnip> alzamabar: are you currently the right user? whoami will tell you
<kandinski> what is the cli tool to modify the laptop's lcd brightness?
<kandinski> I am using a Toshiba, if it matters
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858368
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: thanks
<yezid> ActionParsnip, i erased some things il try to update again thanks
<offy> Hello, on ubuntu server, all other users can't see the user@host:location$. They just see $
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip, whoami tells me I am username
<Knio> how can I connect to a wireless AP from the command line?
<offy> iwconfig eth0 essid="the network"
<offy> well first ifconfig
<offy> find the card you are using
<erUSUL> Knio: relatively easy if it uses no encryption
<offy> ifconfig [card] up
<Knio> it says its up, but when I do that, it still says 'not associated'
<eedge> Hi, is there any alternative to configuring a whole dns service (like bind or something) if I just want to alias a couple of internal hostnames?...
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip: Try the following commands: mkdir test; sudo chown -R root.<youruser> test; cd test; ls -al
<offy> Hello, on ubuntu server, all other users can't see the user@host:location$. They just see $
<erUSUL> alzamabar: autput of « ls -ld dirname ; id  » ?
<Knio> there is no encryption
<rall> iwlist interfacename scan | less      is a nice command for scanning for accesspoints nearby on CLI
<erUSUL> alzamabar: is chown root:<youruser> afaik
<erUSUL> alzamabar: i just tested here and it worked
<eedge> actually I mean alias some external dns endpoints that might theortically change...
<Knio> 'interface doesn't support scanning'
<offy> did you set it up?
<alzamabar> erUSUL: First output --> drwxrwx--x 2 root mtedone 4096 2010-03-17 00:25 test/
<Knio> me?
<alzamabar> erUSUL: Second output  --> uid=1000(mtedone) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),110(sambashare),111(admin),1010(sysadmin)
<offy> @Knio whats the ifconfig output
<Knio> it works in gnome, with the widget thingy... i'm trying to run without X though
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Ok
<offy> Knio: I know, its easy
<offy> Knio: Whats ifconfig say?
<Knio> eth2 802.11 ap: not assiciated, some numbers
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Does anybody know how to put any kind of iso file on a flash drive to install on other computers?
<offy> knio: ifconfig eth2 up
<xXPoorMexicanXx> Using Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: run this ---> cd /tmp/ && mkdir test && sudo chown root:$USER test && sudo chmod g+w test && cd test && touch testfile && ls -l *
<Knio> offy: no change
<xXPoorMexicanXx> I'm not asking about windows 7 anymore
<offy> xxpoor: Ubuntu has a program to do it
<xXPoorMexicanXx> I'm talking about any os iso
<erUSUL> alzamabar: you are only in the group root?
<xXPoorMexicanXx> what is it called
<Silencer_> hello room.. has anyone got problems with kswapd0? it seems to freeze up my computer
<Jordan_U> xXPoorMexicanXx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<offy> xxpoor: system/ admin/ usb startup maker
<xXPoorMexicanXx> no
<Jordan_U> xXPoorMexicanXx: By the way, that guide won't work with windows.
<injekt> heh: You around?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: your gid is root that can explain it ....
<xXPoorMexicanXx> i dont have windows
<Rodensky> Hello PPL! :) quick question - in menu.lst (grub), what does "#Pretty colours #color cyan/blue white/blue" represents?
<xXPoorMexicanXx> i just have a windows iso
<xXPoorMexicanXx> that i need to put on my flash drive to install on another computer
<PlasmaSheep> I need to mount my ipod. It's not automounting. I do not know the device name. How do I do this?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: my gid and the one of all ubuntu users is one that matchs username
<rall> fdisk -l?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: uid=1000(username) gid=1000(username)
<alzamabar> erUSUL: I got: touch: cannot touch `testfile': Permission denied. I'll try to change the group
<PlasmaSheep> rall: who?
<MuelSam> Could someone tell me how I could work with free software?
<anderson> boa noite
<anderson> good nigth
<PlasmaSheep> rall: I don't see my ipod filesystem there.
<erUSUL> alzamabar: sudo usermod -g 1000 $USER
<anderson> good eveneng
<operaatoors> Hiya! I have problem that Netbeans is not running anymore at all, and i think, it happend after, when I installed java on my machine. Is there any, who could help me with that?
<PlasmaSheep> rall: I only see my windows partition, swap, dell utility partition, and also swap.
<anderson> hello
<erUSUL> alzamabar: or something like that check the actual guid
<PlasmaSheep> I need to mount my ipod. It's not automounting. I do not know the device name. How do I do this?
<rall> sorry,  fdisk -l  run from root will probably show ipod?  or the System > Administration > Disk Utility tool :)
<Bookman> I have a Serial to USB converter, how do I address that?  Which port is it?  I'm trying to install a printer with it.
<PlasmaSheep> rall: that's what I did
<erUSUL> Bookman: a serial printer? o.0! anyway should be /dev/ttyUSB0 or something similar
<PlasmaSheep> rall: used gui, found it: /dev/sdb
<PlasmaSheep> rall: thanks
<erUSUL> Bookman: to make sure just do « tailf /var/log/messages » in a terminal after that plug the converter
<rall> PlasmaSheep great :)
<erUSUL> Bookman: the dev name should appear in the new output
<velizar> hi all
<acicula> PlasmaSheep: it should also be available under Places
<hardbop200> hi all - I'm trying to find ttf-bitstream-vera for karmic, but it's not there, and my google-fu is failing me. can someone point me to some hints?
<velizar> I'm boy with Xubuntu Compiz problems
<PlasmaSheep> acicula: Not unless it's not automounting, which is what I said
<acicula> PlasmaSheep: missed that bit
<velizar> and I've 1 question
<Knio> iwlist can see my AP fine
<erUSUL> hardbop200: they've been replaced by DejaVu fonts
<velizar> How to install Xfce in Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic?
<offy> Hello, on ubuntu server, all other users can't see the user@host:location$. They just see $
<velizar> I'm with it right now
<hardbop200> erUSUL: cool! thank you.
<acicula> velizar: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or just xfce4 ?
<anderson> ola
<erUSUL> velizar: install xubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<Scunizi> Is updating grub 2.0 in 9.10 as easy as sudo update grub?
<eremite> velizar, open terminal and type sudoe apt-get install xfce4
<acicula> Scunizi: you mean to grub2.0?
<velizar> ok, thx a lot
<PlasmaSheep> rall: new problem: http://pastebin.com/fwkjcWAz
<eremite> velizar, open terminal and type sudo apt-get install xfce4  <--, no e in sudo
<erUSUL> Scunizi: sudo update-grub ?
<Scunizi> acicula: yes
<Scunizi> erUSUL: ah.. with a dash?
<alzamabar> erUSUL: I used the user admin and changed my group to my username, but when I type id I can still see gid=0(root)
<acicula> !grub2 | Scunizi
<soreau> velizar: What problems are you having with compiz?
<ubottu> Scunizi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> Scunizi: top regenerate the config file after some change? yes
<velizar> wow, it's installing in terminal now
<velizar> amm I wanna extra compiz effects with moving windows in Ubuntu GNOME
<anderson> buenas notches
<eremite> velizar, yes, you should have xfce4 in about 30 seconds.  Logout and log back in with it, come baCK AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
<PlasmaSheep> rall: what does that mean?
<acicula> Scunizi: the wiki page has a howto with commands on how to get to grub2
<velizar> I want this in Xfce environment
<eremite> Sorry, caps lock.
<Bookman> erUSUL, Indeed it did, thanks....now I just have to figure out how to install a printer with that information
<rall> hmm not sure.. maybe you need to install some library to read apple filesystems?
<soreau> velizar: What is the problem though? Compiz is already installed, you just have to enable it
<erUSUL> Bookman: good luck
<ddrj> anyone run xbmc here? it's so weird.. i have a dual core cpu (amd athlon ii x2 250) but xbmc runs so slow on my pc
<PlasmaSheep> rall: It's mounted before.
<erUSUL> !ccsm | velizar
<ubottu> velizar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<PlasmaSheep> rall: If I do it via the gui: http://pastebin.com/JxEvPhTe
<velizar> I know, but in Xfce there is no option "Desktop Effects" :(
<anderson> holla
<PlasmaSheep> rall: also, please highlight me when you reply
<soreau> velizar: Simply run 'compiz' to start it
<velizar> ok, but where is Extra effects?
<darolu> "compiz --replace" works even better.
<baconbits> velizar: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Scunizi> erUSUL: you've been around the block a bit.. so I'll throw the other half of the equation to you.. I've got a 8.10 install on the same drive.. It appears 9.10's grub listing for that install chains to the older grub 1.0 that is on a different drive.. I've just updated that install which included a new kernel.  However I wonder if sudo update-grub in 9.10 will pickup the new kernel listing in the older grub? Any ideas?
<PlasmaSheep> rall: I needed to do mount /dev/sdb2
<ddrj> anyone notice framerate drops in xbmc ?
<erUSUL> velizar: but you can run ccsm from a terminal ....
<rall> PlasmaSheep,  :) not very used to irc yet, but getting there.    but looks line some filesystem libraries are needed..  But not sure
<soreau> darolu: No, it doesn't actually
<PlasmaSheep> rall: I needed to do mount /dev/sdb2. this fixed the issue
<velizar> thx
<soreau> darolu: On ubuntu, compiz is a script that calls the real compiz binary with --replace and other options.
<baconbits> velizar, you'll have more compiz settings than you know what to do with, but at least it'll work
<topolino> hello , I need help with my ubuntu ...I'm a windows user , and this is my first time using linux , ...my hard drive went berserk and for some reason it cant read any ( I really meen any Widows file)
<topolino> so I installed ubuntu ... , I am having a problem to instal flash player for firefox and more important AMSN..or what ever msn I can use...can some one please help me , I would be thankfull...
<soreau> darolu: If you run compiz --replace on 9.10, look at the output of 'ps ax|grep compiz' and you will see it has --replace twice
<blendmaster1024> hello all, i'm trying to make it so that i can send mail from my ubuntu box that's on a home dsl line with two levels of NAT. i don't particularly care what program i use to do it, as long as i can send it from the local host and not with a service like gmail (i'm sending it TO gmail). how can i set up ubuntu to do this?
<velizar> ok, thx a lot for command
<velizar> Xfce is installed wow
<velizar> I'll try now
<Arkanis> No logins work besides recovery root shell. It says "authentication failure"
<eremite> good luck velizar
<faron> okay...i'm having some major problems trying to install this package I downloaded.the package is called flashplayer10_1_p3_linux_022310.tar.gz   when I try this  tar xfvz flashplayer10_1_p3_linux_022310.tar.gz           I get this    tar: flashplayer10_1_p3_linux_022310.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<faron> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<faron> tar: Child returned status 2
<faron> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<faron>  
<FloodBot4> faron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<velizar> thx
<erUSUL> Scunizi: i'm lost. karmic grub2 has an entry that chainloads to the 8.10 grub1 that is on the other drive? i undertood that correctly?
<velizar> bye
<velizar> brb
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: 2 levels of NAT is a nightmare and really shouldn't exist on one LAN
<faron> sorry about that
<topolino> I installed ubuntu ... , I am having a problem to instal flash player for firefox and more important AMSN..or what ever msn I can use...can some one please help me , I would be thankfull...
<Scunizi> erUSUL: yep..
<darolu> soreau: I only see it once :s
<NinoScript> Hey, I'm looking for a minimalist icon theme :D maybe something like ecqlipse 2: http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/quot-ecqlipse-2-quot-PNG-59941546
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, i have to have it unfortunately
<PlasmaSheep> rall: Now my problem is that a regular user can't write to the ipod.
<Scunizi> erUSUL: however you never really see the grub 1.0 listing on the other drive when it loads.
<Arkanis> No logins work besides recovery root shell. It says "authentication failure"
<PlasmaSheep> rall: How can I mount it so that all users have read/write access?
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: can you elaborate?
<MFen> is there any way other than add-apt-repository to add an apt repository? that dumb thing only works on launchpad ppa's
<soreau> darolu: Well try starting with simply 'compiz'. It will still have --replace
<eremite> topolino, open Synaptic manager and search for adobe flash.  Install that package then restart your browser.
<Arkanis> Help?
<rall> PlasmaSheep  ok so you got it mounted?
<MFen> i mean, from the command line
<PlasmaSheep> rall: yes
<faron> anybody here who can help me install a ta.gz file ?
<erUSUL> Scunizi: it loads the default entry or what?
<topolino> eremite I've tryed that..
<MFen> i need an easy one-liner somebody can paste in for add-apt-repository to a non-launchpad ppa
<topolino> but It says .. it cant find the file...
<gerrin> looking for good video editing software, suggestions?
<erUSUL> Scunizi: you never get to the 8.10 grub1 menu... is that what you say?
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, my stupid dsl router has NAT that can't be shut off, and to make my iptables firewall work the way i want i can't have the router as the only source of nat
<eremite> topolino, which browser?  Does flash work in any of them?  Have you been to the Adobe website and downloaded the package from there?
<baconbits> topolino, an instant messenger application (pidgin) should already be installed. It will handle MSN. You can try other programs from the software center if you find it insufficient.
<darolu> soreau: so it is really the same I guess, good to know
<Scunizi> erUSUL: it load the older kernel for the 8.10 install instead of the newer one.  Correct I never get the 8.10 grub1 menu..
<soreau> darolu: Now in lucid, this will change again but the startup script will be merged into the binary so I assume it will have to be 'compiz --replace' like a 'normal' wm
<topolino> I use pidgin on WINDOWS...but I dont have it here...
<topolino> i have GAIM :s..
<topolino> and it says
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: is it a twowire dsl modem or motorola?
<Granite> No logins work besides recovery root shell. It says "authentication failure"
<Granite> Help?
<topolino> that protocol isnt the same with windows live
<kaolbrec> MFen, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=adding+ppa+ubuntu
<eremite> topolino, in synaptic search for "adobe-flashplugin"
<baconbits> topolino,  what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<topolino> 5.04
<velizar> hi again from Xfce
<topolino> this was the only cd i got
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, it's actiontec
<PlasmaSheep> rall: so how can I make regular user have read and write privileges?
<MFen> kaolbrec: thanks for the snark, but you need to reread my question. i know how to add an apt repo.  i want a one-liner i can give someone else to do it without messing around in config files
<Copperred> Hello.......is it easy to upgrade from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?   And do i lose all my program settings and desktop files in the process?
<Kyle_XY> hi please i need help!!
<soreau> topolino: Wow, that is 5 years old
<erUSUL> Scunizi: so the entry is not a chainload of the older grub it actually picked the kernel installed in 8.10 and directly loads that? then i guess that a sudo update-grub in karmic will pick the newer 8.10 kernel... is easy to test just run the command
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: any way to get into the back end of that thing and turn off NAT?
<topolino> I Know...
<topolino> but thats all I've got...
<velizar> Hi Copperred
<soreau> topolino: Why are you using hoary?
<mkquist_> Copperred: its only another desktop environment
<Kyle_XY> someone can help me in programming in linux shell??
<civpro> question, any difference in running sudo or loggin in as root for installs?
<mkquist_> Copperred: same kernel underneath
<velizar> just install the KDE desktop environment
<civpro> any permission differences?
<Myrtti> civpro: sudo is safer
<kaolbrec> MFen, to be fair, I just think lmgtfy is cool. I fail to see how the example given on the second link isn't "simple"
<civpro> safer how?
<topolino> hoary?
<DIL> !permissions | PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, plenty of ways into the back of that thing. no way to turn off NAT.
<Kyle_XY> please im a beginer
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: I'll have a look, thanks
<Kyle_XY> and i need help
<Copperred> ive never changed my desktop enviro before.......so not sure what this means practically.  Will I have to reset all the settings Firefox, thunderbird, etc.........ur saying NO i think.
<Scunizi> erUSUL: ok.. after running it how do I look at what the update will be short of rebooting?  look at the dynamic file /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<rall> PlasmaSheep  you could make a group with mounting permissions and let the users become member of that group I think:)  Good luck going to bed
<Copperred> All my same files will still be there on the desktop, etc.
<PlasmaSheep> bye rall
<Kyle_XY> i need help please
<kaolbrec> Kyle_XY, what is it you mean by programming?
<Kyle_XY> can someone help?
<mkquist_> Copperred: its the graphical interface
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: are you sending standard email or are you running an email server?
<gerrin> anybody know any good video editing software for ubuntu
<Kyle_XY> ok
<Kyle_XY> I have to do this
<civpro> kyle for crying out loud, patience
<Copperred> if i dont like Kubuntu.....is it complicated to go back to Ubuntu?
<civpro> wow
<erUSUL> Scunizi: that commands shows what kernels has found... then you can check the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file too
<MFen> kaolbrec: the second link is a video. i need a one-line command, i'm just looking for something like add-apt-repository, but not crippled
<civpro> dont ask can u help me 40 times in a row
<mkquist_> Copperred: you can have both - its not an 'upgrade' as much as a different desktop
<Kyle_XY> wait
<Myrtti> civpro: permission escalation is limited to certain users instead of passing root account information to users that don't need it
<Copperred> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<Copperred> ok
<Scunizi> erUSUL: thanks... I"ll give it a shot
<Copperred> so how do i do it :)
<erUSUL> good luck
<mkquist_> Copperred: and you can use either one
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, i don't know. i don't know how email works. i just know i want to send an email from my local box to my gmail account that says it's from "blendmaster@blendmaster-desktop" or something like that
<Copperred> just follow the instructions on the Kubuntu page i suppose.
 * erUSUL nights all
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: Unless I'm mistaken, that doesn't explain how to manipulate permissions of a device.
<Myrtti> civpro: sudo also leaves a bit more log behind
<kaolbrec> MFen, this was the second link when I did it.. but it's still not what you want I see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-simplified-way-to-add-ppa-repositories-in-karmic.html
<baconbits> topolino, do you have a CD burner?
<Copperred> interesting......i did not realize i can have more than one Desktop Enviro.
<NinoScript> Copperred: you can change the desktop environment you use on the login screen
<civpro> myrtti, i understand that, but i was asking specifically for installing programs only, like a new lamp install for example
<Copperred> hmmmm
<mkquist_> Copperred: its something like sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<DIL> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<civpro> say you install in 1 ssh terminal and another login for configuration?
<civpro> its all ssh based btw, remotely
<mkquist_> Copperred: google it.. i dont think thats for sure correct
<Copperred> is Mac4Lin also a desktop enviroment?
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: what?
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: I know what the command line is.
<mkquist_> Copperred: mac4lin is just a way to decorate gnome
<DIL> PlasmaSheep,  standby
<Copperred> hmmm
<sekyourbox> Hey what happened to xorg.conf in ubuntu 9?
<PlasmaSheep> standing by.
<mkquist_> Copperred: gnome - which is a desktop environment
<Copperred> okey dokey im going ot go study the kubuntu site and then install it.
<acicula> sekyourbox: not (much) used anymore
<Copperred> interesting...so mac4lin is make up.
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: then if you want @blondmaster-desktop and you don't want to use gmail's servers then you might be inhibited the spam bot protection.
<MFen> so no other 1-line add-apt-repository replacement?
<mkquist_> Copperred: basically, yes
<Copperred> ok so kubuntu here i come...hope this does not screw up my programs
<civpro> just wondered as far as if there is any difference, as long as your smart and only do installs as root
<mkquist_> Copperred: prob add a few...
<sekyourbox> acicula, I need to manually configure my screen. I cannot detect my monitor since I plugged in a kvm... Where do i configure it?
<Copperred> lol
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, ah crap. is that why syslog says "email status bounced" every time i try to send anything?
<mkquist_> Copperred: it will
<Copperred> IT WILL SCREW up my programs????
<Copperred> it will reset my programs?
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: yep.. are you using Evolution or thunderbird or what?
<acicula> sekyourbox: xorg.conf or autodetect
<Copperred> Will I lose my email files?
<mkquist> no
<mkquist> Copperred: no and no
<acicula> !xorg | sekyourbox , have a look here i suppose
<ubottu> sekyourbox , have a look here i suppose: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Copperred> ok
<mkquist> Copperred: underneath, will still be the same
<Copperred> mis read u there.
<Copperred> i c
<Copperred> great
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, just mail actually, on the command line
<FloodBot4> Copperred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Copperred> ok
<Copperred> will go do this now
<PlasmaSheep> haha
<PlasmaSheep> Copperred got muted.
<Kyle_XY> HEY GUYS, SOMEONE PLEASE KNOW HOW TO USE THE SHELL WITH ARITHMETIQUES??
<PlasmaSheep> Kyle_XY: ARE YOU SURE YOU DON'T NEED TO FIND THE CAPS LOCK KEY FIRST?
<madjoe> is there any way to force Nautilus to show two different locations in the same window?
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: ah.. well.. it might be because you don't have an actual email server setup for routing mail outside your LAN.. but then if you did you'd still have an issue with the protections on other email systems.. because blendmaster-desktop is not a verifiable domain name.
<eremite> madjoe, use tabs?
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, can i set it up with my ip?
<DIL> PlasmaSheep,  see this or similar postings http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186878
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: okay, thanks
<Kyle_XY> IF I WANT TO TEST AN ARGUMENT IF IT IS A NUMBER WITH IF THEN, HOW DO I DO THAT USING #!/bin/sh???
<sekyourbox> Acicula, xorg.conf is not located in \etc\X11\?
<Jon-> Is there a way to create a keyboard shortcut in nautilus to open the properties for a given object/group of objects? I keep hitting alt + enter (very used to it from windows) and it's getting annoying when it just opens the directory/file
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: if you want to do mail off the command line use something like mutt which you can configure to use the gmail servers for outbound (and inbound) email
<boss_mc> !caps | Kyle_XY
<ubottu> Kyle_XY: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<madjoe> eremite: I need it to drag and drop easily without raising any other window... how can I use tabs?
<blendmaster1024> Scunizi, ok, i'll look into that. i would still like to be able to send from the localhost though.
<eremite> uswe two windows, judt dont use them at full screen.
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: does it still apply to me if I use a fat32-formatted ipod?
<eremite> uswe two windows, judt dont use them at full screen. @ madjoe
<acicula> sekyourbox: yes, but not by default
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024: won't happen.. but I think you'll find mutt an engaging cli mail client
<eremite> sorry, my typing is poor.  New keyboard, small layout.
<DIL> PlasmaSheep,  http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/482/mounting-ipods-with-readwrite-access/
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: thanks
<Celldweller_Abhi> The term Media Center may be defined either as a dedicated computer appliance or a specialized application software designed to run on standard personal computer hardware which then becomes a so called ?HTPC? (?Home Theater PC). For Ubuntu , we have three awesome Media Centers lined up namely ? XBMC, Enna Media Center and MOOVIDA .For details see
<Celldweller_Abhi> Ubuntu Media Center - 3 Best Linux media centers - http://bit.ly/9Bwr0t
<sekyourbox> Acicula, I can just add a file named xorg.conf, and it will detect it?
<acicula> sekyourbox: well it needs a valid config too
<Myrtti> Kyle_XY: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<cassini> Hi, If i have 2 boxes connected to one routeur, how can I connect to the other machine by its name ? Do i need to install a DNS server somewhere on my network ?
<madjoe> eremite: I know, but it's not what I want.. I'd like to know if there's any way I could do something like this http://www.qweas.com/downloads/system/file-disk-management/scr-xplorer2-lite.jpeg
<Kyle_XY> myrtti ur a life saver
<Kyle_XY> thanks so much
<acicula> sekyourbox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/ start there
<nightrid3r> cassini: edit /etc/hosts
<eremite> madjoe, you should look into an app named Krusader
<madjoe> eremite: ok.. I hope it's not a big app
<DIL> !samba | cassini
<ubottu> cassini: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eremite> madjoe,  also see emelFM2
<cassini> nightrid3r - that's ok with 2 machines, but let say that I have 5 and the routeur gives an dynamic IP via DHCP ?
<madjoe> eremite: which one is better?
<Kyle_XY> oh but it`s not what I want
<cassini> ubottu - I don't want to cooperate with windows, that's linux machines
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ddrj> why does xbmc run so slow on my pc? i mean it's got two cores... amd ii x2 250
<tliebeck> Hi all..quick ?.... is there any way to run multiple backgrounds with Compiz *and* have Nautilus draw the Desktop?
<tliebeck> 9.10
<nightrid3r> cassini: they will need static ip for this to work
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: so after installing it, do I unmount the ipod and then remount it?
<waltercool> where is ubuntuone configuration files? I want delete my data and add it again
<DIL> PlasmaSheep,  try it
<eremite> tliebeck, do you nowj the default space wallpaper theme that changes?  Find that in your filesystem and then replace the files, then open the xml file and edit it to have the names of the new files you added.
<cassini> - nightrid3r, yes and that's a pain...
<nightrid3r> cassini: another option is to give 1 a static ip, setup dns and dhcp on that box and disable dhcp in the router
<tliebeck> eremite...thanks, sorry tough wasn't looking for rotating wallpapers...am running compiz with 12 different wallpapers, 1 per desktop.
<cassini> nightrid3r, I like this idea, seems complex but elegant :)
<tliebeck> It's worth not having nautilus on desktop to do that IMO...just keeping "desktop' link in panel.
<nightrid3r> cassini: or if you'r lucky you router suppprts static adresses in dhcp based on mac adress of box
<tliebeck> But would prefer to have normal desktop icons if possible.
<eremite> tliebeck, sorry I cant help.  Im not that meticulous about wallpapers.
<eedge> Hi, is there any alternative to configuring a whole dns service (like bind or something) if I just want to alias some external dns endpoints that might theortically change...
<tliebeck> no prob, thanks anyway
<cassini> nightrid3r, I'm not that lucky :(
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: didn't work.
<Scunizi> nightrid3r: cassini most routers these days will allow you to set the number of provided dhcp addresses.. if you assign a static IP to a box just make it outside that range..
<PlasmaSheep> after sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod, I can still see and navigate the device file tree, but am unable to create or delete files.
<Losha> cassini: in practice, unless the addresses are ISP assigned, the router will give the same dhcp addresses to the same machines every time they re-lease, so it's almost as good as them having static addresses, on a small network.
<nightrid3r> Losha: until the router crashes
<civpro> how do u change ssh logout time?
<cassini> Losha : it's too risky in a production environment
<Scunizi> nightrid3r: cassini or better yet don't even fool with the dhcp server .. just assign a static IP to your boxes that is "high" .. like 192.168.0.200 & 192.168.0.201 .. the dhcp server always starts numbering from the bottom and I doubt you have 200 machines hook on hte LAN
<naples_guy> after a new install, ubuntu reminded me that my laptop battery stinks.  I changed the battery, how can I run that diagnostic test again?
<Losha> cassini: in a production environment, you should give them static addresses....
<PlasmaSheep> DIL: It's frustrating. Up to a point, everything automounted well. Then, I can hardly get anything to mount, and practically nothing works as intended.
<ZykoticK9> tliebeck, i don't think it's possible to use Compiz wallpaper + have desktop icons...  I wish there was a way, but I've never seen one
<Scunizi> naples_guy: you actually in naples? Italia?
<ajnewbold> if I do update-manager -d, will the world explode?
<cassini> Scuzini : I'll do that
<Losha> nightrid3r: I forgot about that. My linksys hasn't crashed in over a year. My ubuntu box has though :-)
<ajnewbold> I'm using 9.10 now and it says I can upgrade to 10.04
<Scunizi> cassini: it's the easiest solution..
<acicula> ajnewbold: it may
<naples_guy> Scunizi, not quite, I vacation in Naples, FL, USA.  It's just my favorite place to be
<ajnewbold> acicula: if I do it, and everything's cool, will I also be able to go from 10.04 to 10.10 when it's available?  I've never updated ubuntu before :/
<Scunizi> cassini: the trick will be to get network manager to remember you set a static IP.. if you have issues then install wicd and use that.
<tliebeck> ZykoticK9, thanks, what I figured, oh well
<Scunizi> naples_guy: ok.. thought I'd find someone in my old stomping grounds.
<eremite> 10.04 is NOT a stable release.  You can install the upgrade, but if problems arise it is to be expected and not the sole fault of Ubuntu if your data is lost.  :D
<acicula> ajnewbold: 10.04 is out, so youd be updating to the alpha, several times in fact, but for lucid support check #ubuntu+1
<civpro> anyone know how to change the ssh timout period, where it closes connection after a certain amount of inactivity?
<acicula> *isnt
<chili555> cassini: in a production environment with static IPs, I'd remove Network Manager
<naples_guy> System > Admin > Update Manager... can this be run from the command line?
<cassini> Scuzini : the only problem with static IP is when you have a "guest" connecting on your network.
<Scunizi> civpro: if you use screen with ssh then if it does close you can log back in and your processes will still be running.
<acicula> naples_guy: update-manager
<soreau> civpro: maybe in ssh config? try man ssh?
<cassini> nightrid3r: I'll try the DNS setup, and see how thinks are going
<civpro> soreau thanks
<naples_guy> acicula, any idea about the battery diagnostics?
<ka0tic> a program screwed up my screen resolution, is there a way to fix it in realtime?
<madjoe> eremite: http://168hours.wordpress.com/2008/08/18/10-total-commander-alternatives-for-linux/
<acicula> naples_guy: gnome-power-manager
<Scunizi> cassini: that's not an issue for the guest.. the dhcp server will still provide addresses.. by making your IP's high on the list there is little chance of having a conflict
<nightrid3r> cassini: if you have guests connecting that will be the best solution
<ZykoticK9> ka0tic, if you're using nvidia just open nvidia-settings for other graphics card?  no idea.
<soreau> ka0tic: Yes. Try Sys>Prefs>Display
<eremite> madjoe, yeah.  The ones I mentioned are in that list.  You obviously have a choice :D
<cassini> Scuzini, nightrid3r, you are both rights... No I'll have to choose ;) Thanks a lot for your help :)
<Scunizi> cassini: the way I have suggested is exactly how I have my setup at home.. I"ve limited my linksys router to provide only 20 IP via DHCP and I've assigned my machine and my wife's a high address..
<madjoe> eremite: I'm looking this XFE... not sure which one is the best
<Losha> civpro: not sure about changing the timeout, but I know you can prevent it from happening altogether by configuring TCPKeepAlive yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, if that helps...
<Kyle_XY> I have an exercice A programm that takes 3 arguments, a number, an operation such as + - \* / and % only and a second number, and the programm gives the result of the operation whatever it is. I want to test if the first and the third arguments are numbers with if then. So i tried if [ $1 -ge 0 -o -lt 0 ] ; then expr $1 $2 $3. It works and all, but after a bit I realised that if i put for example 9 + u, it gives me an error, and it shoudlnt, coz it should
<Kyle_XY> nt even do the addition! so greater than or less than doesnt let me test if the argument is a number, logically wrong. So i assumed I must use grep with echo like if [ grep [0-9] < echo $1 ] ; then ... But it`s not working either. Please help, and i`m using #!/bin/sh! Thank you
<civpro> losha yes thats what i was looking for
<Scunizi> civpro: screen is a great program to use when you're ssh'd into a machine even if you change ssh's config to keep the session alive..
<civpro> i am use to putty though
<Scunizi> civpro: putty is the ssh access to a machine.. once you're in the machine you run screen in the remote machine..
<PlasmaSheep> I've managed to mount my ipod, but I don't have write access to it from a non-root user. This makes it worthless. The ipod is fat32-formatted. Please help.
<Scunizi> civpro: you still use putty..
<civpro> oh ok
<Scunizi> !screen | civpro
<ubottu> civpro: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<civpro> just apt-get screen?
<civpro> nice
<Scunizi> civpro: yes.. on the remote machine
<Kyle_XY> I have an exercice A programm that takes 3 arguments, a number, an operation such as + - \* / and % only and a second number, and the programm gives the result of the operation whatever it is. I want to test if the first and the third arguments are numbers with if then. So i tried if [ $1 -ge 0 -o -lt 0 ] ; then expr $1 $2 $3. It works and all, but after a bit I realised that if i put for example 9 + u, it gives me an error, and it shoudlnt, coz it should
<Kyle_XY> <Kyle_XY> nt even do the addition! so greater than or less than doesnt let me test if the argument is a number, logically wrong. So i assumed I must use grep with echo like if [ grep [0-9] < echo $1 ] ; then ... But it`s not working either. Please help, and i`m using #!/bin/sh! Thank you
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > Kyle_XY
<ubottu> Kyle_XY, please see my private message
<Losha> Kyle_XY: if you have a regular expression match operator, you can test if an operand contains only characters from the set 0 thru 9...
<vikasap> I am unable to find the glibc source package in karmic. Where can I find it ?
<acicula> vikasap: apt-get source <package> fetches the source
<PlasmaSheep> I've managed to mount my ipod, but I don't have write access to it from a non-root user. This makes it worthless. The ipod is fat32-formatted. Please help.
<acicula> into your current directory
<eremite> madjoe, I would go with the one best suited to yoru desktop environment (Gnome, KDE, XFCE etc.)  You probably use Gnome with Ubuntu, so Gnome based apps may be the best for integration with your system.
<vikasap> acicula: It doesnt for glibc
<soreau> vikasap: You mean the devel package containing the headers and such?
<acicula> vikasap: what command are you using?
<vikasap> soreau: Yeah the cource code
<Myrtti> PlasmaSheep: you need to set uid/gid flags when you're mounting, otherwise it defaults to root
<madjoe> eremite: that's right.. gnome.. so my choice has been reduced to xfe, I guess
<vikasap> acicula: sudo apt-get source glibc
<PlasmaSheep> Myrtti: okay, how do I do that?
<acicula> vikasap: there is a difference between getting the source, and getting glibc-dev
<Losha> Kyle_XY: I don't care if you don't have a belly button, please don't PM me...
<acicula> vikasap: the latter installes the headers into the system path so you can use it for compilation, is that what you need?
<Kyle_XY> sorry i didnt meen to be rude...
<hanasaki> how do you get gdm to come up when running Xvnc
<hanasaki> ?
<soreau> vikasap: I'm not seeing a package in the repos named glibc specifically
<Kyle_XY> sorry i didnt meen to be rude...
<nightrid3r> cassini: http://www.semicomplete.com/articles/dynamic-dns-with-dhcp/
<vikasap> acicula: Nope , not just the headers. I am trying to understand some piece of code in ctr1
<acicula> vikasap: the proper package name is maybe libc6
<jdfranklin2> Does anyone know how to make a shell script a command in the terminal?
<soreau> vikasap: The question is, why do you need the source?
<soreau> or why do you think you need it
<vikasap> soreau: I said it. I need to look at how it works :)
<PlasmaSheep> Myrtti?
<soreau> vikasap: Well I think you have the wrong ubuntu package name
<civpro> ok and 1 more thing, a good editor instead of nano, something hopefully that works with line numbers
<Losha> Kyle_XY: bash has a =~ operator. Something like $1 -= '[0-9]+' will be true iff $1 contains only the characters 0 thru 9 in any combination...
<vonderer> hi
<civpro> through ssh ofcourse
<vonderer> have a problem with my xubuntu: autostart for some apps won't work
<PlasmaSheep> Don't abandon me Myrtti!
<vikasap> soreau: I think it is libc6 as acicula said. getting that now.
<PlasmaSheep> Okay, another one bites the dust. <_<
<PlasmaSheep> I've managed to mount my ipod, but I don't have write access to it from a non-root user. This makes it worthless. The ipod is fat32-formatted. Please help.
<Kyle_XY> im not using bash
<Myrtti> PlasmaSheep: there's a lot of help in 'man mount', but you're looking for mount options, specifically '-o uid=yourusername,gid=yourusername' if I'm not too badly wrong
<Losha> Kyle_XY: what *are* you using?
<madjoe> eremite: take a look: http://berndth.blogspot.com/2009/06/nautilus-split-view-update.html
<Kyle_XY> sh
<civpro> gedit?
<Kyle_XY> #!/bin/sh
<civpro> or what do you guys recommend, i hate nano
<vikasap> acicula: Thats the one. Thanks
<PlasmaSheep> Myrtti: that worked, I now have write access. Now to make rhythmbox see it...
<eremite> civpro, Vim or Emacs, unless you like GUI apps then I suggest Leafpad or gedit.\
<baconbits> civpro, learn vim. It's worth it.
<Jon-> Do I really need to keep all these older versions of the Ubuntu kernel in my GRUB loader? How do I remove them?
<eremite> Jon-, no.  There is a safe way to remove them.  Sorry i dont know it.
<civpro> ok
<civpro> na im straight ssh terminal, dont want graphical
<Losha> Kyle_XY: switch to bash. It's generally compatible and a superset of /bin/sh
<Jon-> eremite: Well I could always go into the grub file in vim and remove them manually, but the next GRUB update will add them again...
<civpro> but line numbers are wonderful
<chili555> Jon-: synaptic is your friend
<eremite> civpro,  then I would suggest Vim, personally.
<civpro> when editing and troubleshooting
<civpro> ok ill try that out
<Jon-> chili555: meaning?
<eremite> Jon-, dont jst remove them from grub, remove the old kernal.
 * matelot please help - PC is suddenly booting into GRUB, this is jaunty on WUBI
<Jon-> eremite: how?
<Kyle_XY> i cant switch to bash it`s for uni i have to use sh
<eremite> Jon-, like I said - I dont know.
<matelot> AndyGraybeal: yes all the time
<matelot> never like tis
<baconbits> civpro, to turn on numbers in vim: ':set number'
<matelot> dont know what to do
<vikasap> matelot: Keep hitting escape till you get the grub menu
<baconbits> civpro, and to jump to a line number, for example line 5, simply type :5
<civpro> oh is there any editor by default you see this?
<Losha> Kyle_XY: do you have the expr command? man expr
<chili555> Jon-: open synaptic, search for linux-image-whatever version and mark for removal. do the same for linux-headers-same_version
<civpro> ive done everything through nano up to date, but to be honest nano is lacking
<eremite> civpro, http://www.go2linux.org/clean-linux-kernel-images-grub-menu
<chili555> Jon-: and linux-backports
<Kyle_XY> wait
<etzerd> hello all
<matelot> vikasap: ok, I got the grub menu
<matelot> now what
<Losha> Kyle_XY: sure. I have nothing else to do except wait on you...
<Kyle_XY> yes I do have the expr command
<baconbits> civpro, you can save vim's settings. :mkv I think. I know some gui clients have numbers by default, like geany, but I don't think they also run in the terminal. It's really worth trying to do it with vim, imho.
<civpro> eremite, thanks
<Kyle_XY> im sorry... I was just checking thats what i meant by wait...
<etzerd> until now no one can tell me what should to install unbutu in my Dell 1764 laptop that come with an Intel HD video card
<eremite> http://chvnx.com/post/453355866/linux-geeks
<matelot> vikasap: I'm at the menu - now what
<chili555> Jon-: i would keep at least one older kernel version in case you need to boot into it to clear a problem
<etzerd> everytime I installed Ubuntu and reboot the screen is black no image whatsoever
<MajorAstr> ok
<jdfranklin2> is there a way to make a script a terminal command (e.g. tools for backtrack that won't install in ubuntu but will run as a script)
<Losha> Kyle_XY: expr has a regexp match command, which will return 0 for a match, something like if [ expr match "$1" "[0-9]+" ]; then. You might have to experiment with the syntax, it's been years since I used it...
<eremite> Jon-, I agree with chili555 that you shoujld keep the latest kernal that worked for you incase of future problems.
<ChogyDan> etzerd: have you tried the alpha?  see if it is fixed there
<Jon-> eremite: Do I need to repopulate my GRUB list now?
<etzerd> ChogyDan: there's an alpha? where can I get it?
<Kyle_XY> thank u losha, ill try that
<Kyle_XY> sorry to bother, i didnt mean...
<ChogyDan> !lucid | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chili555> Jon-
<Losha> Kyle_XY: no problem, just busting your chops. We usually say "please wait" where I'm from....
<vikasap> matelot: Boot whichever os you want
<Jon-> chili555: Ahh I see it's doing it for me with apt-get nevermind
<chili555> Jon-: the removal process will handle all that for you
<eremite> Does anyone here have know of Remastersys and how I could use it without a connection?  It appears to want to install a bunch of gnome packages that I dont want and the install will not progress without an internet connection.
<ChogyDan> etzerd: see alpha3.  Keep in mind, all the warnings are true, random breakage can and will happen till it is released
<etzerd> I will try that
<QuestionMan> Hey, I'm a Debian user right now and I have a question about moving to Ubuntu.
<etzerd> ChogyDan: thansk. I'm going to dounload it and give it a try
<ChogyDan> np
<Kyle_XY> i meant wait till i go check, i didnt mean wait im busy...
<QuestionMan> Can you install Ubuntu without a CPU?
<jdfranklin2> ummm....
<frankS2> no
<eremite> No
<Myrtti> QuestionMan: say, what?
<Kyle_XY> u were helping i was just trying to understand
<jdfranklin2> no
<eremite> lawl
<DaemonFC> and pretend it's there? why not?
<DaemonFC> :)
<Losha> etzerd: frankly. if you're having install problems, I'd move backwards to earlier releases, not forwards to more unstable ones. Try 8.04 LTS instead...
<stercor>  I purchased an eMachine and wish to install Ubunru.  Can this be done?
<frankS2> you cant boot your PC without a CPU
<frankS2> stercor: yes
<eremite> stercor,  yes
<sqwertle> How can a ISO be emulated for use with booting from VirtualBox OSE?
<Losha> Kyle_XY: either way, it's polite to say please when someone's volunteering their time to help you...
<QuestionMan> I have an IBM vacuum tube based business computer.
<ZykoticK9> sqwertle, VBox accepts ISO - that's the typical way to use VBox
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: I think virtualbox does that for you
<Kyle_XY> ok sorry, i will next time
<Kyle_XY> i didnt mean to be rude
<Kyle_XY> thank you anw
<Losha> Kyle_XY: good luck...
<QuestionMan> Losha: Good manners is debonair.
<Kyle_XY> Thank you
<civpro> just a fyi line numbers are shown in vim by default :)
<MajorAstr> I have a pc that won't post how can I tell if it is mb or CPU
<QuestionMan> Can I install Ubuntu if my PC runs DOS?
<chili555> vim rocks
<sqwertle> ZykoticK9, ChogyDan: It doesn't seem to be able to do that. Even after mounting the ISO it cannot find any boot media and has no option (that I've seen) for just running an ISO.
<QuestionMan> MajorAstr: Does it beep?
<etzerd> Losha: I have a brand new Dell laptop that I bought last month. It came with an integrated Intel HD graphic card which is not compatible with any distros out there
<kindofabuzz> QuestionMan, what's your processor speed?
<MajorAstr> nothing dead
<Losha> MajorAstr: some of them will give diagnostic beeps. Check your manual...
<stercor> QuestionMan:  My first computer was an IBM 1620.  However -- I hasten to add -- I never wired a plugboard :-)
<xxiao_> ffmpeg -i /dev/video0 -target vcd test1.mpg  ---/dev/video0: Unknown format? trying to record from a webcam
<QuestionMan> kindofabuzz: 10 MHz 80286
<sqwertle> etzerd: Try using Lucid Lynx, the 2.6.32 kernel will support the integrated intel card that comes with a lot of new laptops
<Silent_Dream> does anyone have a step by step walk through for me to get this specific model of wireless usb adapter working on ubuntu (its not supported out of box):Linksys  WUSB54GSC
<kindofabuzz> QuestionMan, no, i think an i386 is the min. even for puppy linux
<kindofabuzz> for a gui that is
<MajorAstr> are you saying that if the CPU is dead then motherboard should post and beep
<Nollog> 10 MHz, that must be worth a fortune.
<Losha> etzerd: which card?
<velizar> compiz in xfce fucks the environment.. after launching there is no more window manager
<QuestionMan> MajorAstr: I've had some success fixing machines that won;t POST by pulling the CMOS battery.
<velizar> and there is no minimize maximize close etc.
<etzerd> Integrated intel HD card
<MajorAstr> tried that
<velizar> the true is one - GNOME!!!
<sqwertle> etzerd: the Intel accelerated HD card?
<etzerd> yes
<sqwertle> etzerd: Lucid Lynx (Ubuntu 10.04) will support that.
<MajorAstr> what voltage is the CMOS battery
<sqwertle> etzerd: (out of the box)
<PlasmaSheep> Myrtti: thanks for the help. Instead of rhythmbox, I'm using gtkpod.
<Losha> etzerd: I take it back, then. Best of luck to you...
<chili555> Silent_Dream : they come in several versions all with different chipsets. which is yours?
<QuestionMan> Hey, can you still order Ubuntu installation media? How many 360k 5.25" floppy discs do I need?
<etzerd> the laptop is an Intel i5 M430 2.26 MGz
<Silent_Dream> chili555: version 2.0 is the one i've been able to use succesfully on windows
<eremite> velizar, compiz is working as the window manager but probably doent have any themes installed.  I dont use it with xfce4, only Gnome and KDE.  I suggest that you install some compiz window manager themes or try replacing the window manager with something else.  Try in a terminal    $ replace --metacity   (if you used Gnome originally, before xfce)
<sqwertle> etzerd: can you post the model number?
<Silent_Dream> ubuntu 9.10 if you meant version of ubuntu
<QuestionMan> Hey, can you still order Ubuntu installation media? How many 360k 5.25" floppy discs do I need?
<Myrtti> QuestionMan: they ship only CDs.
<QuestionMan> Ah. :(
<hipitihop> one of my logins seems to have had some kde based desktop installed which I tried to remove, but now I can't get past the login screen for that user..what configuration file should I remove to go back to default gnome desktop
<gandalfcome> how can I force apt-get to only upgrade from a specified repository and not the ones listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kindofabuzz> QuestionMan, tha's a stupid question. quit trolling
<stercor> I have the latest .iso.  Will I have to wait until I burn a DVD, or can I use (easily) unetbootin-windows-=408?
<penguinv> hello
<penguinv> Ubuntu 9.10 keeps crashing - not on startup. Only after a while. But 3x today. I have not been able to figure out how to report it.. I have copied a few logs and the ls to /var/logs in the right place. I've spent a long time going through this.
<etzerd> Dell 1764, Intel new 2010 i5 M430
<Nick_Meister> hi guys my sound is gone, and the user bar at the top is gone too
<eremite> stercor, I used UNbootin a about a month ago and it worked awesomely for the machine I was working on.
<QuestionMan> I'd like to see a Ubuntu on Windows distribution.
<DasEi> gandalfcome: you set this in sources.list (or in synaptic, which writes there) , otherwise can just use direct wget & install, overwritten by the next update then
<eremite> penguinv, was this error there when you freshly installed, or did it happen after a particular event which you are aware of?
<Losha> penguinv: crashes at random places are most often due to bad hardware. Run a memtest overnight for starters...
<stercor> eremite:  I'm kinda gun-shy.  I don't want to wind up with a paperweighe.
<sqwertle> etzerd: Dell Inspiron 1764-5955IBU?
<Losha> kindofabuzz: yeah, trolling for sure...
<miracle> hi
<QuestionMan> How much of Ubuntu can I run inside Cygwin?
<chili555> Silent_Dream, please see  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1247163&highlight=WUSB54GSC  it looks like ndiswrapper is the method. what does lsusb say it is?
<QuestionMan> I'm just asking questions.
<notanick> hello
<eremite> LOL, stercor I know the feeling.  Let's see if we can get you though this.  So, did you always have this problem or is it new?
<stercor> And then there's the Acer Inspiron...
<naquan> penguinv, try checking the disks with fsck, it may help.
<MajorAstr> one more question with the 12 volt to CPU plug pulled out I can get the fans to spin
<stercor> bis Morgin..
<etzerd> sqwertle: let me look at the box
<sqwertle> VirtualBox OSE doesn't seem to have support for handling raw ISO's, is there a ay to virtually mount them so that VBOSE can boot from that media?
<QuestionMan> turtle_ can't speak,
<QuestionMan> Someone help turtle_.
 * matelot please help - PC is suddenly booting into GRUB, no Desktop, this is jaunty on WUBI
<hanasaki> how can I get a gdm login screen via VNC and also after logging in be able disconnect/reconnect to the logged in session?
 * notanick loves ubuntu
<Silent_Dream> chili555: to do that, i would need to install ndiswrapper, which means i'd need working internet, which is what i'm trying to achieve by getting the wireless adapter recognized
<madjoe> eremite: ha! you didn't know this.. check this out - http://subbass.blogspot.com/2009/12/howto-split-pane-nautilus.html
<Silent_Dream> i suppose i could put ndiswrapper on a flash drive on windows and then transfer to ubuntu
<madjoe> eremite: Nautilus has a dual pane already for Karmic, but it was written for Lucid
<notanick> would XDMCP over SSH tunnel work for remote desktop GDM login?
<penguinv> Ubuntu 9.10 keeps crashing - not on startup. Only after a while. But 3x today. I have not been able to figure out how to report it.. I have copied a few logs and the ls to /var/logs in the right place. I've spent a long time going through this. (AMD, old with agp-pci) certainly I've done flash in youtube. Once it crashed while playing.  === HAPPENS WHEN: eremite, Losha. -- this is after running a long time.  EXCEPT it has happened 3x today. I have logs. I cant
<penguinv> understand them.  THE DISK checker palimset does not complain. UM OK what do I do to run a memtest. DITTO for fsck.  I have spent hours on this. The recovery (alt+sysrq + reisum does nothing). The logs are really big. Launchpad reports nothing similar and is daunting.
<hipitihop> how do I reset session defaults for a given user
<eremite> madjoe, wow, that's really awesome.  Thanks for sharing!  I had no idea.  I feel bad for telling people to install other packages, now.
<chili555> Silent_Dream, i think the ndiswrapper packages are on the install CD. do you have the driver cd for the devive that has the windows inf file?
<QuestionMan> Hey can I run Ubuntu with protected mode disabled?
<penguinv> checking on memtest on my machine.
<etzerd> sqwertle: the Model number is: Dell Inspiron i1764-60750BK
<madjoe> eremite: yes, I wanted to share that with you not to spread bad recommendations ;) I love this info
<Silent_Dream> chili555: im not sure, never messed with drivers like this before..dont really know any of the terminology here
<Nick_Meister> My sound dissapeared all of a sudden what do i do?
<DasEi> penguinv: what does crash mean ? inresponsive ? shutdown ?
<penguinv> terminal doesnt know about memtest
<turtle_> hello
<psusi> penguinv, alt+sysrq+b doesn't reboot?
<notanick> hello turtle
<penguinv> Nick_Meister, did you try a system sound? or restarting your browser. chrome does that on me.
<eremite> madjoe, that's exactly what the free software qand open source community is about.  We need to share info about the software we use so that people can use it better.
<turtle_> thank you notanick
<chili555> Silent_Dream,  can you give us the Linksys part of the terminal command lsusb? maybe we can find a better way
<penguinv> psusi no
<turtle_> Now I know that I am not invisible
<madjoe> eremite: yes, I agree
<Silent_Dream> Chili555: that thread you linked me to had a bunch of ubuntu addicts replying and then eventually giving up after 3 pages so it doesnt look promising.
<j0> I'm having problems with write performance on one of my Ubuntu machines running 2.6.18.. If I run bonnie++, my system will lock up for 10-20 seconds at a time during the writing process; when looking at vmstat, the blocks out column goes to 0 for that entire time
<j0> I'm using md in RAID1 with 3 drives
<Nick_Meister> penguinv, yes, i also went into gestreamer-properties and hit test, and nothing ahppened
<Losha> penguinv: when you boot, hit ESC and you should get a grub menu. One of the options should be memtest. You run it overnight & it checks your RAM. You won't be able to use your computer for anything else while memtest is running...
<psusi> penguinv, that's a hard hang alright... nearly impossible to debug really...
<gandalfcome> DasEi: but if i do set this in sources.list and run apt-get upgrade it will also upgrade the packages from all other repos
<QuestionMan> Can I install Ubuntu without a memory controller?
<madjoe> eremite: sometimes I see open source as a big communist organization that does no harm.. lol
<Silent_Dream> chili555: i can do that, i suppose I'll need to reboot and run taht command and then reboot again...
<Losha> !ops | QuestionMan is trolling...
<ubottu> QuestionMan is trolling...: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Silent_Dream> can you tell me any specifics i might need to know about using that command, do i just type lusb
<penguinv> Dasei crash means freeze. once it froze repeating the same sound. Overnight when I hit the keyboard it was black. I have done the hard reboot.
<DasEi> gandalfcome: sure, but what do you want to achieve in the end ?
<chili555> Silent_Dream, i will be here. i am especially interested in the usb.id, something like 123e:456a
<gandalfcome> DasEi: I jsut want to upgrade from one repository. not from the others
<j0> is there any known write performance issues with 2.6.18? Will the new i/o scheduler in 2.6.34 be any better? Is there a better place to ask this question? :)
<sCOTTo> hey guys - can someone out there help me setting up DHCP server ? I am trying to make a Gateway for my office ;)
<Silent_Dream> chili555: i cannot connect to internet on ubuntu though
<Silent_Dream> I suppose ill need to save the output to flashdrive and reboot to windows which i have net access to
<penguinv> terminal doesnt know memtest but it does know fsck so I have something to read.
<Dr_Willis> j0:  ive seen a few sites that have been doing linux benchmarks on the differnt kernels. (andtech web site?)  That may have some hard data on the kernel versions
<chili555> Silent_Dream, can you just write it down? maybe there is a way with a usb key
<Silent_Dream> sure
<Silent_Dream> be right back
<j0> Dr_Willis: ah.. good idea. any keywords to search for off the top of your head?
<chili555> ok
<etzerd_> sqwertle: the Model number is: Dell Inspiron i1764-60750BK
<DasEi> penguinv: I see, can have different reasons;  easiest is to check basic hardware first, 1) memtest 2) hdisk 3) stresstest on chipset/cpu  4)disk not full 5) enough ram ,  next is syslog and messages, best to note the clock when freezing occurs , so can look up there, I'll explain more..
<Losha> penguinv: memtest isn't an app like fsck. It runs instead of the OS. You can read about it here though http://www.memtest.org/. It comes standard with ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> j0:  i just recall seeing it in my news feeds.
<Dr_Willis> j0:  im   pretty sure the site was andtech, or antech.. or somthing like that
<DasEi> penguinv: which version are you using ? fresh karmic installl ?
<j0> Dr_Willis: anandtech is probably it.. i'll keep googling, thanks
<psusi> j0, you are running the kernel 2.6.18?  that's very old and doesn't seem to ever actually been shipped with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> j0:  it may been the Phronix web site.
<penguinv> please someone help me with fsck. What switches should I set? how long will it take on this 10G drive?
<sqwertle> etzerd_: The latest Lucid Lynx release should support all of the hardware on your laptop, aside from perhaps the wireless card
<psusi> hardy used 2.6.24 and that's 2 years old now...
<Dr_Willis> j0:  it may been the Phoronix web site. :)
<Losha> j0: Dr_Willis: I would have thought any significant speed change between kernels would be big news...
<sqwertle> etzerd_: I can't seem to find the wireless card model, but if you can get back to me with that I can maybe help you there as well.
<j0> psusi: lol.. what do you know. this isn't my ubuntu box having the problems
<penguinv> ok let me go in reverse dasei, I had 9.10 and updated it. It's been around a month or two.
<Dr_Willis> Losha:  they have been doing lots of bemchmarks over time lately with different kernels, fileysstems and optioons
<j0> Losha: depends what you're doing. some of the kernels have huge differences depending on your workload, or file system
<j0> Dr_Willis: thanks. i'll check that out :)
<penguinv> losha thanks
<DasEi> penguinv: so you're on lucid then ? still not released.. support in ubuntu+1
<Losha> j0: Dr_Willis: if you find a good link, come back and tell us. I'm interested...
<Oddbio> Hello, I have an issue with the audio not working on my laptop when I run Ubuntu GDM DISABLED.  I am assuming that pulse-audio starts up some programs that are initiated by GDM, but when I have it disabled it doesn't get activated.  What programs might this be? Or how can I get my audio working.   I always stop the X server and do a  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"  to log in and my audio works fine again.  But I would like to do it without G
<jenia> hello everyone
<eric_L1982> Looking for some great Irish music for tomorrow any one have any recommendations?
<penguinv>  dasei ARGHH! ok now, I am calmer. Ok disk full? that might be it. let me check. properties I suppose.
<DasEi> !ot | eric_L1982 :)
<ubottu> eric_L1982 :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<penguinv> dasei I have no idea what lucid or ubuntu+1 is
<Losha> penguinv: lucid, really? You should've mentioned that. Ok, then it might not be hardware. Go to #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> penguinv: df -h in terminal tells you
<jenia> i ahve a big problem. for some reason i cannot connect to my wireless network because there are no options given when i click on the network button on the bottom right
<DasEi> !lucid | penguinv
<ubottu> penguinv: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<eric_L1982> sorry, I thought I would through out the question to other ubuntu fans, my bad
<hmw> When issuing  "apache2 -M" i get: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER} - /etc/apache2/envvars shows as user www-data, which was not installed with apache2. What do I do?
<j0> Losha: for ext3 using data=writeback has made huge differences, and the latest kernel has a new i/o scheduler. here's some benchmarks (not sure if it includes the most recent kernel changes) http://blogs.sybase.com/database/2010/03/io-schedulers-is-linux-really-an-enterprise-os/
<Pici> penguinv: How did you update it?
<penguinv> no I'm NOT in lucid. I updated 9.04 to 9.10. I'm not ready for an early system.
<DasEi> penguinv: you said you had 9.10 and dist-upgraded it  (that was karmic) , so no it's lucid ;; can check out :
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | DasEi
<penguinv> I was wrong.
<ubottu> DasEi: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Losha> j0: excellent, thanks...
<jenia> does anyone know how can i connect to my wireless network?
<notanick> hmw: sounds like you need to add the www-data user?
<DasEi> penguinv: so fine then, you run karmic
<penguinv> yep, the bear.
<hmw> notanick: uhm... i wonder, because earlier, i didnt need to do that. I am using 9.04... is this something new?
<zxcvbnm> are the early system (9.10) issues real or just noob issues?
<DasEi> penguinv: so df -h to check for diskspace
<notanick> hmw: lemme look
<penguinv> free space 1.3 G
<Pici> zxcvbnm: What do you mean by 'early system' ?
<DasEi> penguinv: not much, but no reason to cripple (free some space, before you run in probs)
<penguinv> df -h give me 1.4 G
<penguinv> I need ot buy a hard drive
<notanick> hmw: well, I see www-data on my 9.04 box  via getent passwd www-data
<notanick> hmw: uid is 33
<penguinv> oh I can put it on a disc, duh
<DasEi> penguinv: system specs ?
<zxcvbnm> Pici http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/03/karmic_koala_frustration/
<turtle_> Jenia: give us some more info about your network.
<notanick> hmw: gid also 33
<sqwertle> Would anyone be able to recommend a good virtual ISO tool for Ubuntu? (Looking for something with similar facilities as Daemon-Tools for disk emulation)
<notanick> hmw: run "getent passwd www-data" to see if it's ther
<penguinv> dasei, what do you want to know for specs. I dont know how to find my speed on unbuntu (on windows I use belarc)
<zxcvbnm> Pici, I am asking if that was just noob issues or real issues
<jenia> its a wireless network to which i was connecting before this moment with no problems
<psusi> squarepeg, no special tools needed... it's just called a loopback mount and linux has done it for ohh... 15 years?
<Dr_Willis> sqwertle:  not really seen any. rarely much of a need for it. since you can mount ISO files.
<DasEi> penguinv: open trml ...
<Pici> zxcvbnm: Some of both.  Mostly with people not looking at the release notes to see if there were known issues with certain hardware: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<psusi> sqwertle, that was meant for you not squarepeg
<DasEi> penguinv: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jenia> i see that "enable wireless" is de-selected
<hmw> notanick: oh... i have that user
<penguinv> is that in terminal dasei or GUI?
<Dr_Willis> sqwertle:  but dont expect wine and fancy copy-protected-games to work with it.
<turtle_> jenia: did you check to make sure your router is hooked into the internet?
<DasEi> penguinv: terminal
<sqwertle> Dr_Willis: I seem to be having a trouble getting VBOSE to use the ISO's that I've mounted.
<jenia> yes
<Silent_Dream> chili555: ran lsusb -v, you want me to pastebin output or is there a certain line you seek
<hmw> notanick: i was trying to check out, why my htaccess rewrites dont work. I wanted to see, if the module is loaded. Any hints on htaccess?
<Dr_Willis> sqwertle:  you do realize that virtualbox can mount iso files  by itself?
<jenia> but i cannot check the enable wiress button
<Losha> zxcvbnm: most of those problems are gone. I still see people having deployment trouble with sound, flash and wireless though...
<notanick> hmw: okay, great :)
<sqwertle> Dr_Willis: I haven't figured out how, or seen any possible way for it to do so.
<hmw> notanick: perhaps i installed apache the wrong way? i used synaptics and installed apache2 (with the ubuntu icon)
<Dr_Willis> sqwertle:  youve totally overlooked it then in its settings.. its rather trivial to do. Check the vbox manual also. its very well done
<DasEi> penguinv: lspci | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zxcvbnm> Losha I see, so it was new-modules causing bad compatibility with some hardware?
<notanick> hmw: synaptics is ok as far as I know, I beleive I did it the same way
<sqwertle> Dr_Willis: Alright, thanks.
<DasEi> penguinv: give url from trml here
<zxcvbnm> And users dont really check release notes, lol
<turtle_> jenia: hmmm, can you get to the internet at all, or just not your wireless network?
<penguinv> I've got pastebin installed. I'm going to look for the program to burn. (never burned in ubuntu.
<DasEi> penguinv: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com     var/log/syslog
<penguinv> dasei what does the lspci to pastebinit line do?
<hmw> notanick: what do I do now? reinstall apache?
<notanick> hmw: start with "sudo apache2ctl status"
<chili555> Silent_Dream, is there a line that relates to your Linksys? i need the usb.id, something like 123a:456b
<jenia> well its my laptop that is bugging like this, so im not sure if i can connect to a wired network
<notanick> hmw: if it's not running, then start it
<Losha> zxcvbnm: hard to say. Ubuntu has had sound problems since 8.10. So, for that matter, has fedora. Flash is 3rd party, so it's not clear it's ubuntu's fault, and the network manager has also had problems for a while, causing many people to use wicd instead...
<jenia> but i was using it just couple of hours ago
<hmw> notanick: You don't have permission to access /server-status on this server.
<DasEi> penguinv: run lspci in trml, to see it's output
<MajorAstr> how is the latest beta anyone
<notanick> hmw: okay, start it with "sudo apache2ctl start"
<hmw> notanick: You don't have permission to access /server-status on this server.
<Dr_Willis> MajorAstr:  it works.. actually its alpha3 i belive.. see #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> !paste | penguinv
<ubottu> penguinv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jenia> and the "wireless network enabled" is unchecked, and its kind of pale to show that i cannot edit that option
<jenia> WTF
<jenia> ups sorry
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<jenia> didnt mean that last part
<hmw> notanick: the server was already running
<MajorAstr> okk
<notanick> hmw: weird...  what does "ps -ef | grep apache" show?
<hmw> notanick: if that /server-status was a folder in /var/www, i guess it is no longer there
<turtle_> jenia: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<notanick> brb :(
<hmw> notanick: apache runs, the main page i installed works, but not some sub page. mod rewrite seems not to be activated
<penguinv> dasei, burning .7G of ponyo to cd. that should help
<chili555> Silent_Dream: is it 0014:13b1??
<imaginativeone> how do I kill firefox?
<jenia> 9.10
<Losha> zxcvbnm: and you're right. Nobody *reads* any more. If it doesn't have a youtube video....
<Jon-> imaginativeone: go to a terminal and type sudo killall firefox
<sqwertle> Dr_Willis: Haha, thanks; I've found it. I can't believe I hadn't checked that.
<DasEi> penguinv: 2 urls from the paster(s) above ?
<hmw> notanick: http://pastebin.com/ux3MpeQZ
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<imaginativeone> Jon: thanks
<penguinv> I dont understand how to do this or what it is supposed to do.
<penguinv> <DasEi> penguinv: run lspci in trml, to see it's output
<hmw> notanick: looks a little weird, doenst it??
<DasEi> (02:58:42) DasEi: penguinv: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com     var/log/syslog
<Dr_Willis> sqwertle:  told you it was easy :)
<velizar> yes, how do I kill a process? the kill commands asks me for a process number, but I don't know the number for firefox example..
<Dr_Willis> velizar:  ps ax | grep programname
<Dr_Willis> is one way
<DasEi> (02:57:35) DasEi: penguinv: lspci | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> ti get its PID
<Jon-> penguinv: Go to a terminal window, type "lspci", copy the output to pastebin (site like http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<notanick> hmw: actually, that looks okay I think
<turtle_> jenia: right click on the network icon in the system tray and click 'Edit Connections'
<notanick> hmw: browse to your localhost "http://localhost" and what do you see?
<Silent_Dream> err, im not seeing what you mean
<hmw> notanick: the web page, i installed
<jenia> okay
<notanick> hmw: k
<Silent_Dream> oh, the ID
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<brjann> velizar: you can    pgrep firefox    to find its pid, or just    killall firefox
<hmw> notanick: but in a sub dir i have another page that uses mod rewrite, but it doesnt do rewrite
<Silent_Dream> 1737:0075 Linksys
<turtle_> jenia: then go to wireless networks and tell me what you see
<velizar> with "killall" it works
<velizar> thx
<chili555> Silent_Dream: is there anything about Broadcom?
<notanick> hmw: gotcha. Sounds like apache is working properly. mod rewrite is loaded and uncommented?
<jenia> i see my network amongst other things
<eremite> velizar, in terminal type xkill <app name>   You can use the TAB key to auto complete many app names, so for example, typing: fire+TAB+TAB (hit TAB twice) would show all process starting with "fire".  Then type xkill <app name> to kill it.  Use pkill to kill ALL apps starting with fire*
<hmw> notanick: no idea, i was trying to figure out with apache2 -M
<hmw> notanick: checking apache2.conf now
<Silent_Dream> nothing about broadcom chili555
<Daughain> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<CalmvsKhaos> is synergy easier than it used to or do you still have to muck around a config file? I havent used it in a couple years...
<DasEi>  penguinv: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com     /var/log/syslog  (typo above), give resulting urls in here
<Jon-> eremite: Difference between pkill and killall ?
<turtle_> jenia: select your network and click 'Edit'
<eremite> velizar, open a text ediot window and practice closing it with xkill, and then open several windows and use pkill, and that way you can get used to using these commends which are almost harmless
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<robertzaccour> how do i get the minimize maximize close buttons on the left side in google chrome?
<jenia> yes okay
<riz0n> Hi guys, I have a web server online which runs Ubuntu Linux 8.04 LTS server edition. I am in the process of building a new server to replace it, which will have dual opteron CPU's and a couple gigs of registered ECC ram. The new server supports 64-bit software. I don/t plan to run more than 16 GB of ram in the machine. Is there any advantage to using the 64-bit Ubuntu server or should I just stick to 32-bit Ubuntu? Thanks for the advice.
<notanick> hmw: "export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data APACHE_RUN_GROUP=www-data"
<hmw> notanick: that is in the conf
<johnwedd> hello, i need help in controlling my laptop fan
<notanick> hmw: then do "apache2 -M"
<hmw> notanick: then i get this error
<chili555> Silent_Dream, everything i have read says ndiswrapper. i will be happy to assist you on the forum. it's a bit lengthy to go through here
<notanick> hmw: I just did it on the command line
<hmw> notanick: something wicked goin on
<notanick> hmw: uh oh
<Silent_Dream> chili555: perhaps ill only be here for another day, maybe its not worth it
<turtle_> jenia: Will it let you edit the settings? Just check the box 'Connect Automatically' or something and hit Apply to see if it will let you do that.
<hmw> notanick: wait a moment, i check some things
<eremite> pkill kills all apps that have the words followed by pkill.  xkill only kills apps that you specifically name.  Example:  "pkill fire"  <-- this would kilel firefox and firestarter on my system.  "Xkill fire" would kill neither. "xkill firefox firestarter" would kill both.
<notanick> hmw: k
<Silent_Dream> i might be relocating to a place with internet that is wired
<DasEi> riz0n: well server-kernel can handle pae on 32 bit, too, but I would use 64 bit at that specs, it's common nowadays
<Jon-> eremite: what is the difference between pkill and killall?
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<johnwedd> i need an app/s for temp and fan control
<jenia> it was already on connect automatically
<eremite> Jon-,  see my last comment
<eremite> pkill kills all apps that have the words followed by pkill.  xkill only kills apps that you specifically name.  Example:  "pkill fire"  <-- this would kilel firefox and firestarter on my system.  "Xkill fire" would kill neither. "xkill firefox firestarter" would kill both. Jon-
<johnwedd> please help
<jenia> so i unchecked it and checked it back
<turtle_> jenia: okay, and when you hit apply, did it come up with any error messages?
<chili555> Silent_Dream, if you need to get it going, post on the forum and give me a private message and i'll help you
<Jon-> eremite: that doesn't mention killall at all
<hmw> notanick: i got that export www-data thing in /etc/apache2/envvars
<jenia> nope
<eremite> Im sort of drunk guys, and also on a new keyboard that is alien to my usualy aesthetics.  Sorry for the typos.
<Silent_Dream> chili555: sounds good, whats your SN?
<eremite> Jon-, killall is just like xkill for the most part.  Sorry.
<chili555> Silent_Dream, on the forum, i am chili555
<velizar> new problem.. How to COMPLETELY uninstall Xfce on Ubuntu?
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<Silent_Dream> allright thanks
<eremite> xkill kills GUI apps only I think, Jon-
<johnwedd> i need an app/s for temp and fan control
<johnwedd> i need an app/s for temp and fan control
<johnwedd> please help
<FloodBot4> johnwedd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<velizar> sudo apt-get remove xfce4 not uninstalls the environment completely :(
<riz0n> DasEi: Thanks for the info. I was told by a friend (when in debate as to whether I should run 32 bit or 64 bit windows on a desktop) that there is no benefit to running 64-bit operating system unless you plan to use more than 16 gigs of ram.
<hmw> notanick: alright... exporting the variables did do the trick... any idea, why it does not set them via envvars?
<DasEi> http://tinyurl.com/y96tpz , johnwedd
<turtle_> jenia: Then that means you should be able to access the internet from your wireless router. Unplug and plug back in your router's power supply then try to connecting then.
<notanick> hmw: ah, hrm, no I'm not sure
<jenia> okay thanks
<Jon-> velizar: Did you use Aptitude when installing?
<Jon-> velizar: or apt-get ?
<velizar> hmm no
<velizar> apt-get
<eremite> velizar, open Synaptic and search for xfce4 and remove all packages you need to remove to get rid of the xfce4 environment.
<Jon-> velizar: The problem is that when you use apt-get, it does not see the extra applications and such installed as "orphaned", even though they came with the Xfce package
<hmw> notanick: another interesting thing, i cannot grep --- http://pastebin.com/TPU81KpF
<DasEi> rizon, nah, 4 g ram is the "natural " border for 32 bit, in win can't get around without **lots of hassle in 32, linux has pae least
<DasEi> !pae
<snxs> hello, i am using this line: Option   "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"  so i can have an option of that resolution, but is not working.. is there another way to add it ?
<turtle_> jenia: did it work?
<Jon-> velizar: You will have to find the list online and do a big apt-get autoremove
<notanick> hmw: that's because the data isn't going to standard output, it's coming on std err
<notanick> hmw: I think
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<velizar> i tried this. but after installing it again and run, my settings is not deleted
<DasEi> rizopae _ physical address extension, means software taking up where chipset's register are filled up
<velizar> I wanna make clean install again
<hmw> notanick: that wuld be an explanation, weird still. What can I do about the dysfunctional .htaccess stuff?
<notanick> hmw: looking
<velizar> and I really DON'T like reinstall Ubuntu!! xD
<Jon-> velizar: Use sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop xfce --purge
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. I'm a new ubuntu user need some help with my wireless connection. I'm lagging a bit when I get online. Almost all webpages seem to freeze.
<Jon-> velizar: the purge deletes settings (should)
<notanick> hmw: not sure.  Are you using ".htaccess" with the dot?
<penguinv> dasei, I'm overwhelmed. I copied all of the conversation that applied to me into gedit, oops better save it now. DONE. and need to do something else. bye.
<hmw> notanick: uhm... i downloaded the files from another web serve, I cannot longer control. Perhaps the contents of .htaccess are no longer compatible?
<jenia_> turtle_ none of these things worked
<jenia_> nothing
<DasEi>  penguinv: I'd like to help you, but you take long to answer, and without information I can't diagnose your issue
<jenia_> theres a yellow triangle on my connection icon in the notification area
<notanick> hmw: that's possible, there are different syntax for Apache 2 vs 1
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<notanick> hmw: also make sure that the www-data user can read the file
<hmw> notanick: the web space has been created a month ago. all files are 0777
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. I'm a new ubuntu user need some help with my wireless connection. I'm lagging a bit when I get online. Almost all webpages seem to freeze. Can anyone please help?:
<sCOTTo> hey guys - anyone here who can help me a little with config of DHCP ??
<notanick> hmw: hehe, fun 0777 :)
<notanick> hmw: garhh, alas I don't know at this point... but it looks like you're on your way :)
 * notanick must go :(
<turtle_> jenia: I know you have probably already tried this, but just left-click on the icon and select your wireless network. Just making sure your computer didn't disconnect from it for some reason (mine does that occasionally.)
<naples_guy> is there flash for amd64 ubuntu?
<hmw> notanick: would you please take a short look at my .htaccess? its 4 lines: http://pastebin.com/7J6cfgUj
<DasEi>  sCOTTo : hopefully, more details ?
<DasEi> naples_guy: yes
<DasEi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nightrid3r> jhonnyboy: wireless is always a little tricky, you might have black spots with very weak signal, even close to the AP
<DasEi> naples_guy: I mostly install a whole metapackage coming with the most common codecs and flash, too, besides vlc and mozzpluger
<hmw> sCOTTo: if it is simple enough, i might be able to help. what do you need?
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  I have a fresh install of ubuntu, trying to make a GW machine for my office (Everyone is down right now - long story) I have installed GSdhcpD in X and I am trying to config it so DHCP will work and hand out IP addresses to the rest of the network :)
<jhonnyboy> nightrd3r: I've been right next to the router with full signal and still no luck. I've installed ndiswrapper with 8.10 and it worked flawlessly but when I upgraded to 9.10 it didn't seem to work out or I forgot how to configure it properly lol
<DasEi> sCOTTo: GW is gateway ?
<sCOTTo> yes
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<DasEi> sCOTTo: take a look at dnsmasq, perfect for it
<sCOTTo> DasEIso I get rid of this and replace it right ?
<DasEi> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.50-1 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Kalmi> sCOTTo: +1 for dnsmasq
<naples_guy> DasEi, I did this, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras...
<Red_HamsterX> dnsmasq's great for small environments.
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  one more question - will this still be ok to use for a gateway, Firewall, possible file server internally, LAMP Server ?
<DasEi> naples_guy: so there should be flash included, too
<naples_guy> maybe java is missing
<Red_HamsterX> sCOTTo, a gateway should be a control point and nothing more.
<nightrid3r> sCOTTo: http://www.ebox-platform.com/
<DasEi> sCOTTo: yes, but you will have to go step for step then..
<Kalmi> sCOTTo, it is possible... but make sure that it is firewalled... so that your internal file server is not on the net
<sCOTTo> I can let GO of the File Server
<DasEi> sCOTTo: the gw machine, which hardware has it ? shall it then also still function as a workstation ?
<sCOTTo> My main needs are the box to be 1) Firewall 2) Port Forwarding 3) NAT MAYBE? 4) dunno - but it wont really be a WORKSTATION - in fact I have X on there now - but I will prolly get rid of X ;)
<nightrid3r> sCOTTo: http://www.ebox-platform.com/ will do the gateway thing and even more if you need it
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  I have a Telstra Cable Mode. which plugs into 1 NIC, then I want to output that connection to a switch
<naples_guy> how can i install javascript?
<naples_guy> !javascript
<sCOTTo> nightrid3r:  thanks
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<naples_guy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<nightrid3r> naples_guy: you don't it is already supported by your browser
<madjoe> After booting Karmic I could see "Starting File Manager" tabs  appearing in my task bar. The numbers seem to be increasing and  increasing. The system is still responsive (somewhat) but it uses alot  of cpu!! Anyone?
<DasEi> sCOTTo: depending on the workload, it's nice to just get a either a cheap dedicated machine or a VM to do this job,  depends on data-sensivity and exposure, of course
<sCOTTo> nightrid3r:  I already have 1 x Elastix Voip Server completely configured hiding in my network right now.
<hipitihop> so can someone tell me which config file do I remove to restore a user session to defaults
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  i wont get too many people trying to hit me ;)
 * nightrid3r scans sCOTTo's network :)
<sCOTTo> :P
<DasEi> sCOTTo: what specs is the GW-box  of ?
<DasEi> hehe
<naples_guy> im having trouble streaming video
<arand> madjoe: that's a nautilus crash/respawn bug, haven't seen that in ages though...
<hmw> i used a symlink to make /var/www point at /home/somefolder - my modrewrites are not working - might that be connected?
<naples_guy> what do i need to check?
<sCOTTo> yeah get a thrill - knock it out... then what? im totally open :P
<jmg> hey all
<user765> hey ppl
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  how do I find out lol
<sCOTTo> im on it ;)
<jmg> is there a channel for mono issues
<user765> please help
<nightrid3r> naples_guy: look into icecast
<user765> I have a major problem
<madjoe> arand: how to get around this... I just upgraded my Karmic from Synaptic...
<naples_guy> !icecast
<user765> my ubuntu doesn't want to start
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<nightrid3r> naples_guy: www.icecast.org
<user765> after update to  2.6.31-20-generic
<jmg> !mono
<Kalmi> nightrid3r, naples_guy: he is just a user ... i think...
<DasEi> sCOTTo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ct__> #join #clojure
<DasEi> sCOTTo: free
<DasEi> sCOTTo: sudo fdisk -l
<sCOTTo> :P
<naples_guy> ouch... no deb
<Pici> jmg: I wouldn't ask medical questions on IRC..... but really, I suggest ##mono , I'm not sure if its active, but the topic suggests some alternatives.
<Kalmi> user765, have you tried selecting an older kernel?
<user765> yes
<Kalmi> naples_guy, what video?
<user765> freezes
<DasEi> sCOTTo: for the basics ..
<arand> madjoe: possibly comment #106 works: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/325973?comments=all
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. I'm a new ubuntu user need some help with my wireless connection. I'm lagging a bit when I get online. Almost all webpages seem to freeze. Can anyone please help?:
<Kalmi> user765, at what point?
<sekyourbox> Okay I trided plugging in the monitor directly, then ran an Xorg -configure, and saved it to the X11 dir, and when i reboot using the KVM it still gives me 800x600.  Is there any way to force the current config to stay when its correct?? please help
<naples_guy> any video on break or youtube
<LinuxGuy2009> jhonnyboy: In 9.10?
<user765> Kalmi can I write on private because can't see here
<jhonnyboy> LinuxGuy2009: Yep
<nightrid3r> jhonnyboy: did you try to move your pc, might be just a bad spot your in
<sCOTTo> Intel 1200MHz, 1024 Cache, 768 MB ram, 250 GB HDD
<sCOTTo> DasEi:
<LinuxGuy2009> jhonnyboy: When Karmic first came out I remeber having to specify a DNS server and it would really speed up FF. Might be your issue.
<jhonnyboy> nightrid3r: It's a laptop, I've been all around the place and in diff networks and still no luck with the lag issue.
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?        come on guys
<nightrid3r> jhonnyboy: what wifi card
<Pici> !flash | naples_guy
<ubottu> naples_guy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<anderson> holla boys
<jhonnyboy> LinuxGuy2009: I've tried that, I have hardcoded everything except the IP and still the same thing
<DasEi> sCOTTo: ei to scotto, specs ?
<jhonnyboy> nightrid3r: How can I find out? >.<
<user765> Kalmi I writed to you on private
<LinuxGuy2009> jhonnyboy: What wireless adapter do you have?
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  Intel 1200MHz, 1024 Cache, 768 MB ram, 250 GB HDD
<jhonnyboy> LinuxGuy2009: What would be the appopriate bash command for that?
<LinuxGuy2009> jhonnyboy: sudo lshw -C lan
<space_cowboy> can anyone tell me how to make my backspace button got to the previous page in firefox?
<DasEi> sCOTTo: how many clients shall connect ?
<magedragon25> I have a lexmark printer that most websites say is a good paperweight...if I installed the windows drivers in wine....could i get it to work?
<ddrj> how do i find what vid card my motherboard is running? is there a command in bash for it ?
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  LAN clients mostly OSX aprox 2 - 10 at any time
<madjoe> arand: omg, thanks, dude.. you saved me from drowning here!
<madjoe> arand++
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: hplip installed?
<hmw> skype just killed my sound. how to restart it?
<jhonnyboy> LinuxGuy2009: Atheros Communications Inc. // AR2413 802.11bg NIC
<nightrid3r> magedragon25: lexmark will not work under linux afaik
<thiefy> hello kind sirs.
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: I don't beleive so but it wasn't needed before ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: Try it and see.
<ddrj> how do i find out what vid card i have ?
<jhonnyboy> nightrid3r: Atheros Communications Inc. // AR2413 802.11bg NIC
<LinuxGuy2009> ddrj: sudo lshw -C video
<Jon-> ddrj: It will be somewhere in the output for lspci
<ddrj> thanks LinuxGuy2009  checkin
<Jon-> ddrj: or lshw
<hmw> how can I restart the sound system, after it crashed?
<patrickd_> Is there an _easy_ command line driven way to reset a lucid/jaunty installation based X server back to the default?
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: hplip from terminal = no output
<LinuxGuy2009>  Jon-: I know I typed it wrong. 1 sec
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: Isn't that only for a printer hooked up to THIS computer? cups should handle a serpeate linux samba share correct?
<thiefy> could anyone recommend a good book to learn more about how linux works. mainly how ubuntu works, as that's the distro i use and will continue to use. and it is ok if the book gets quite nerdy. i'm not a beginner at all, but want to know linux (ubuntu) as well as i know M$FT winders xpooh.
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  did you get my last post ?
<DasEi> sCOTTo: few solution comes in mind, problem is most of them as pre-configured are only free in a private situation, otherwise I'd think of 2 vm's , one for the outer zone+ external webservices, the other (or on that then the host) for dhcp, internal serving
<hmw> thiefy: perhaps somewhat high level, but very rewarding: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<thiefy> <ddrj> how do i find out what vid card i have ?      type lspci
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: hplip yeah thats the right package name.
<jhonnyboy> LinuxGuy2009: I'm using the default driver Ubuntu loaded for the wifi card. I've tried ndiswrapper but had no luck with it. I load the driver then my wifi doesn't even want to connect to the network.
<nightrid3r> thiefy: http://www.linux-books.us/
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: It does not appear in any of my repositories
<dixond> holy hell. that is the worst mis-feature I've ever seen in a rescue cd/setup, *ever*. My Ubuntu install has probably just been hosed.
<thiefy> hmw, thanks. though, i'm tinking of an ebook. is that one, or is it just a very useful website with lots of info?
<ddrj> thanks thiefy
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  I dotn need anything wild here - I am not worried about External Service really - I have a Rackspace Server in place running the full cPanel Solution (Only because my clients want cPanel)
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: Hmm unless they removed it from the 9.10 repos it should be there.
<rgoytacaz> Hey Guys, is there a way to backup my current installation and configuration in ubuntu? Like a shadow!?
<dixond> why on earth did it reboot when I exited the *second* console instance?
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: nevermind, I just cannot invoke it from command line... I just did a sudo apt-get install hplip and it says it is latest version
<thiefy> hmw, i got ubuntu unleashed, but that was fer 8.04 (i think,) it was great. i was thinking something along those lines.
<LinuxGuy2009> rgoytacaz: I personally use Clonezilla live CD for backups.
<dixond> the first original console session was still open and still in use!
<Kalmi> DasEi, sCOTTo: Do you really thinks that he needs to overcomlicate it this much?
<magedragon25> is there a channel for wine??
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  I just need help configuring DHCPd right now to allow others on my netrwotk to get the internet flowing and let them work ;)
<hmw> thiefy: it is an ebook, explaining you, what source file to download from where, how to compile it and finally make your very own linux out of it. Best learing curve possible, but not really very easy.
<dixond> magedragon25: #wine ?
<thiefy> ddr-, no prob...
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: Like I said it was working fine with the identical setup it just stopped working now
<magedragon25> keeps kicking me out
<DasEi> Kalmi: I think, I'll figure out
 * dixond considers filing a bug
<sCOTTo> Kalmi:  in fact u are right - I dont need to complicate right now
<nightrid3r> thiefy: http://www.linux-books.us/ free e-books for diffrent distro's
<rgoytacaz> LinuxGuy2009: I can use that to create backups and restore them? or maybe start up a new box with all the working configurations?
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: Could be a bug in 9.10. They added lots of new stuff for prep for upcoming 10.04 LTS.
<LinuxGuy2009> rgoytacaz: Yes backup and restore same as you asked.
 * sCOTTo needs to enable dhcp server to allow his client machines accesss to the www
<sCOTTo> ;)
<patrickd_> Is there an _easy_ command line driven way to reset a lucid/jaunty installation based, X server back to the default? As it looks like I've managled my Xserver with different versions of nvidia drivers
<hmw> my sound card crashed. how can I restart it? the Ubuntu updater could do that.
<nightrid3r> sCOTTo: helps sometimes :D
<thiefy> ddrj:  maybe typeing gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  will give you more info about what you want... ?
<LinuxGuy2009> rgoytacaz: Kinda like an open source alternative to Norton Ghost.
<dixond> so now my upgrade has been terminated half way through. legendary.
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: I was using 9.10 before. Please read my comment. Nothing has changed. All I've really done on this system is remove older version of the kernel that weren't active, and on that system, just an apt-get update basically. Still sees the printer share, just can't print. *see error*  Please read my comment before trying to help, I have not recently changed distributions (not trying...
<dixond> totally not impressed
<Jon-> ...to be an asshole)
<sCOTTo> nightrid3r:  ur 110% correct ;)
<DasEi> sCOTTo: http://tinyurl.com/2g2dh8
<space_cowboy> can anyone tell me how to make my backspace button go to the previous page in firefox? yeah its a habit i could do rid of but im kind of used to it now..
<ddrj> thiefy, i found the vid card, it's an onboard integrated radeon 3000 but i can't find the linux drivers for it
<thiefy> nightrid3r, thanks.
<thiefy> ddrj:  that is an oxy-moron.
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: You obviously have already fibured it out so Ill move on now.
<lifestream> Hi, my pulse audio (i think), crahsed, there's no sound,  how do i fix it without rebooting ? tyvmia
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: No..
<thiefy> ddrj: you can't have an integrated video card from ati.
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: Still can't print bud
<lifestream> (thank you very much in advance )
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  thanks ill have a look
<DasEi> sCOTTo: don't want to put brakes on you, I'd first install basic requirements, then harden system, then setup firewall, then get the idea(s) of needed segments
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?        come on guys
<ddrj> thiefy, can i pm u real quick ?
<kindofabuzz> space_cowboy, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<rgoytacaz> LinuxGuy2009: Thx!
<nightrid3r> thiefy: and on a laptop??
<space_cowboy> oh and as an aside...ubuntu kicks ass, as well as the support here. i cant wait to try the htpc version..
<LinuxGuy2009> rgoytacaz: welcome
<thiefy> ddrj:  did you try seeing if system - administration - hardware drivers      finds anything good for you/
<lifestream> I did sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart  but it told me that  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions, it didnt work
<space_cowboy> it kicks the shit outta suse i tried years ago
<ddrj> thiefy, ahh nope, checking
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  totally - my first port of call right now though is to give these guys Internet connection - we have clients on their way in - this is SERIOUSLY needed ;)
<hmw> how can I restart SOUND? my card crashed, commencing an update did reset the sound system somehow, but skype crashed it again. What was the updater doing? restarting alsa-utils and pulseaudio didnth help
<ddrj> thiefy, awesome, it's downloading the drivers :D
<DasEi> sCOTTo: right, let's go then
<sCOTTo> yup yup
<space_cowboy> thanks kindof
<thiefy> a random question:   if you have a old crappy laptop and want to run linux mint. which would be faster (meaning the system runs faster / better, fluxbox, or xfce, or?
<LinuxGuy2009> hmw: pulseaudio being buggy for you?
<thiefy> space_cowboy, yes, ubuntu does kick asss.
<harisund> When I launch Empathy by clicking on the notification icon (top right) why does it open unfocussed, in the background?
 * sCOTTo salutes DasEi saying "Ready for my orders Captain"
<sCOTTo> hehe
<thiefy> thank you mark shuttleworth.
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help? (please note: the issue may be with the server computer, which is also Ubuntu 9.10, as the XP computer can also not print from it right now. I...
<Jon-> ...haven't purposely changed any settings.)
<dixond> pulseaudio is terrible
<sCOTTo> Mark Shuttleworth - I went to SCHOOL with a guy with that name...
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: yeah... skype kills it somehow... i dont know how to reset it. It is possible, obviously, the updater just did it.
<Kalmi> sCOTTo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<LinuxGuy2009> thiefy: This isnt the mint IRC chat.
<sCOTTo> hey
<sCOTTo> brb - I have a client
<dixond> I have never, ever, even on ancient hardware with slackware, ever had stuttering sound in Linux until with Ubuntu + Pulseaudio on modern hardware
<kindofabuzz> space_cowboy, did that link help you?
<thiefy> sCOTTo, mark shuttlework is the billionaire behind ubuntu. and why ubuntu exists.
<xxiao_> gspca got two webcameras running in parallel under lenny, nice
<xxiao_> uvcvideo could not though
<thiefy> lenny? really? nice.
<LinuxGuy2009> hmw: If updates dont fix it then you can choose to remove the pulseaudio package and use a substitute volume mixer like bnome-alsamixer. pulse is buggy on some hardware. ALSA is pretty good.
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help? (please note: the issue may be with the server computer, which is also Ubuntu 9.10, as the XP computer can also not print from it right now. I...
<Jon-> ...haven't purposely changed any settings.)
<space_cowboy> im sure it will, need to comprehend what im reading  :)
<thiefy> Jon-, can you phyically check the printer? make sure it's ok.?
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: substitute? do i need rto remove something first?
<xxiao_> how can I pull 2.6.32 under lenny and give it a try (uvcvideo)? did apt-get search 2.6.32 and found nothing
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: oh. nevermind, sorry
<thiefy> LinuxGuy2009, do you feel pulse audio should be del from your system? is there any use for pulse audio?
<xxiao_> reading somewhere saying lenny has a 2.6.32 for testing too
<Jon-> thiefy: Yep it's just downstairs. Should I try printing from the server box?
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: i just want to reset it without rebooting
<Jon-> thiefy: Be right back
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  I will be back soon - I have a client here - I MUST attend ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> thiefy: pulseaudio on 8.04 and 9.04 I havent had issues with myself. 9.10 yes.
<sCOTTo> thanks
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: which is possible, since instaling some updates for the sound system just DID it
<thiefy> Jon-, try printing from that computer that it's hooked up to first. see if taht even works.
<xxiao_> LinuxGuy2009: ahaa another ubuntu spy here :)
<DasEi> sCOTTo: np, either dnsmasq or dhcp3-server is pretty easy to follow, gtg soon, too
<LinuxGuy2009> xxiao_: spy? meaning?
<Jon-> thiefy: Yes that still works.
<adante> hi, installed ruby1.9.1,but htere is no ruby executable only a ruby1.9.1 exe - is it safe to just symlink ruby to ruby1.9.1 or is there another package i'm supposed ot install?
<thiefy> LinuxGuy2009,  ahh, all i've seen is bad things about pulse audio. so i disable (not del it) whever ever i have the option. and use alsa.
<magn3ts> I updated my kernel and now all of my sound devices are gone ?????
<hmw> After my sound crashed, I let the updater install some (sound related) updates. It was able to restore the sound. What must I do, to reset/reload the sound system?
<thiefy> LinuxGuy2009,  wondered if i should remove pulse totally.
<sekyourbox> where is the video resolution and settings saved after it is "auto-detected"?
<LinuxGuy2009> thiefy: Same difference.
<xxiao_> i was asking a 8.04 question here and abrotman was pissed off a bit
<Jon-> thiefy: What is the next step?
<FremenBlue> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8979738#post8979738
<FremenBlue> is it normal to have 2 monitors on a laptop?
<LinuxGuy2009> xxiao_: Nothing wrong with 8.04 it is the current LTS release and is very well tested and stable. Nothing wrong with using that.
<thiefy> sekyourbox, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hmw> FremenBlue: yes... usually internal Display and external VGA connector
<xxiao_> ic
<DasEi> sekyourbox: nowhere but in ram, if upstart was succesfull, els /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FremenBlue> kk
<thiefy> sekyourbox, be careful. back it up first befoe you play with the file.
<adante> is there a list of package states somewhere?
<DasEi> lese*
<hmw> !sound > hmw
<ubottu> hmw, please see my private message
<FremenBlue> well why does the 2nd monitor sometimes turn on and add a extra 200 pixels to my screen?
<FremenBlue> or maybe a extra 500
<thiefy> FremenBlue, yes, i do it at work and it works great. (and at home, but with a desktop) - i have an ext. monitor.
<sekyourbox> Sorry, I meant ubuntu 910
<ddrj> thiefy, thanks !!!!! installed drivers and xbmc runs BEAUTIFULLY
<FremenBlue> i only have 1 monitor
<thiefy> FremenBlue, can you explain further what you mean? i'm confused.
<sekyourbox> There is no Xorg.conf, generated in 910 and I tried to make one with xorg -configure, but it doesn't save the exact settings
<FremenBlue> im asking why sometimes ubuntu turns on a secondary monitor that only it knows about; thereby increasing my desktop by a full half-screen length, and opening new program windows in that section; which is off to the right of my laptop desktop
<space_cowboy> kindofabuzz: do i enter the commands to alter what backspace does in a command prompt or? sorry, very new to nix
<thiefy> sekyourbox, x not X
<Jon-> thiefy: Sorry to bug you but I have been trying to get help here for a long time. The printer does work on that computer, it is running Ubnutu 9.10, as is this computer.
<thiefy> sekyourbox, big difference.
<sekyourbox> theify, yes, i used X
<LinuxGuy2009> FremenBlue: Maybe misrecognising the max screen resolution.
<FremenBlue> possible; the xorg.conf shows errors all the way to 1880 i think
<thiefy> FremenBlue, i am no expert, but i would say your xorg.conf needs some love. it is causing this.
<kindofabuzz> space_cowboy, no, type in about:config into the url bar in firfox and then that string into the search box and it will come up, then change the value
<FremenBlue> which i dont have
<LinuxGuy2009> FremenBlue: Try setting it manually
<FremenBlue> so i should manually reset the MAX res and the problem is fixed; probably?
<thiefy> sekyourbox, linux cares about CAPITALS. hahaha
<adante> hi where can i find information about package states
<FremenBlue> !tutorial
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<FremenBlue> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jon-> cups recently giving error in error log: "E [15/Mar/2010:03:03:11 -0500] Filter "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip" for printer "HP-Deskjet-f4100" not available: No such file or directory"  Printer used to work fine, now will not print. Help?
<thiefy> FremenBlue, back up your xorg.conf first. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<sekyourbox> FremenBlue, this is not what im asking
<thiefy> FremenBlue, whenever you screw with stuff like that, back it up frist.
<magedragon25> Jon: go to #cups
<thiefy> adante, you q is confusing.
<thiefy> your
<FremenBlue> i dont have a xorg.conf
<FremenBlue> it doesnt exist
<thiefy> FremenBlue, yes you do.
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: Does that folder exist and do you have permissions? "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip"?
<FremenBlue> trust; its not there
<FremenBlue> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not there
<thiefy> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sekyourbox> My question has nothing to do with Xorg.. the question is as follows.  Where is the configuration file for the video "auto-detect" in ubuntu 910
<FremenBlue> nope
<FremenBlue> impossible
<thiefy> FremenBlue,
<FremenBlue> want a SS of my X11 directory?
<adante> thiefy: ok, when i aptitude search x you get a list of packages with a letter next to them where can i get a list that explains the letters?
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: The foomatic-rip-hplip folder does not exist.
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: try removing and reinstalling the hplip package possibly?
<thiefy> FremenBlue, heheh, i'm no expert, but i think if that file is not there, either you are not running ubuntu, or your monitor is not connected to a video card.
<FremenBlue> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<kindofabuzz> FremenBlue, using nvidia? do a sudo nvidia-xconfig which will make a xorg.conf, then you can just sudo nvidia-settings
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: ... ok
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: Should I purge as well?
<FremenBlue> i read ubuntu karmic doesnt use x
<FremenBlue> could be wrong though
<FremenBlue> xorg.conf anyway
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: Thats just for user settings. Sure.
<thiefy> FremenBlue, when linux boots, i think ( i may be wrong ) that xorg.conf runs and detects stuff. but i may be wrong....
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: Running sudo apt-get autoremove hplip && sudo apt-get install hplip now
<thiefy> FremenBlue, i'm on karmic and i use x
<thiefy> hmmm
<space_cowboy> kindofabuzz: yup that worked, thanks bro/broette
<FremenBlue> try google xorg.conf and karmic you'll c what i mean
<kindofabuzz> space_cowboy, np, you a Spreadhead by any chance?
<kindofabuzz> FremenBlue, i have an xorg.conf in Karmic
<thiefy> FremenBlue, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thiefy> FremenBlue, before you do, can someone confirm that is a good idea?
<thiefy> FremenBlue, before you do, can someone confirm that is a good idea?
<space_cowboy> a bit, into all tunes really, but the brew stays the same :)
<carignanboy> whats that CLI app that calculates the percentage of Free Software on a computer?
<LinuxGuy2009> carignanboy: What?
<nightrid3r> thiefy: the command is not complete
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: You've got to be *censored* kididng me... That worked. That makes no sense.
<Anirban> is it possible to downgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 to 8
<Lovecraft> hi all I had a super quick question, two parter
<carignanboy> LinuxGuy2009, theres a commandline application that identifies proprietary software on a linux computer
<thiefy> nightrid3r, do you know the rest? heheh, i don't...
<Anirban> is it possible to downgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 to 8.04 LTS ??
<thiefy> Anirban, i wouldn't.
<FremenBlue> ..
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: I had made NO changes to my config, and heck, I didn't even purge. Something went screwy completely without my interaction.. *sighs* good old Ubuntu. Problem solved.
<FremenBlue> so if the command is incomplete
<FremenBlue> ?
<FremenBlue> what is the complete command?
<nightrid3r> looking
<LinuxGuy2009> carignanboy: Only reason you would have proprietary software on your machine is if you put it there. So you would know anyways.
<Guest12516> Is the Nvidia GeForce 9400gt compatible with Linux?
<Anirban> thiefy: but i need it
<Guest12516> *Ubuntu I mean
<kindofabuzz> FremenBlue, do you have nvidia or ati?
<Jon-> Before I go: is there a good full-drive image program for Ubuntu? Specifically looking to backup my settings, installed packages, etc..
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest12516:  Should be.
<carignanboy> LinuxGuy2009, yeah, but it counts drivers and kernel modules and everything
<Guest12516> I'm trying to select a good video card and I needed help. Does anyone have the time to give me some advice?
<thiefy> lovecraft: go nuts mister.
<LinuxGuy2009> carignanboy: No idea and really could care less about that. Are you bored or something?
<FremenBlue> neither
<FremenBlue> i use mobile gm965
<kindofabuzz> oh
<Jon-> Guest12516: Good for gaming or good for Linux?
<space_cowboy> its amazing how....free.....nix makes you feel...i guess this is one of the many ways of stickin it to the man....fu bill
<Guest12516> Overall good for both, honestly. I have a budget for about ohhhhh 300$ USD, that's it.
<FremenBlue> i found a forum post talking about intel driver supports virtual size
<carignanboy> LinuxGuy2009, haha no...I ran that app once, but can't remember its name for the life of me
<Guest12516> So I need a good option. The Brookedale Intel video card really stinks and I'm out to replace it
<FremenBlue> so thats probably it
<Jon-> space_cowboy: Less bashing please. Ops don't let you bash Ubuntu in here, I won't sit here listening to Microsoft bashing without saying something.
<thiefy> FremenBlue, maybe look here -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760   hope it can help...
<FremenBlue> 4 some reason the virtual size activates; the trigger i havent figured out yet
<ddrj> to install google chrome, do i just do sudo-apt get install chrome ?
<ddrj> or do i need to add repos and get key etc ?
<carignanboy> ddrj, you probably need to add the repo
<thiefy> Guest12516, i would stick with nvidia.
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: I dont like Windows either.
<space_cowboy> dont get me wrong, i think 7 is strong, but its just amazing to me how efficient ubuntu is...and the kicker is its free
<ddrj> carignanboy, ahh alright thanks
<thiefy> Guest12516, and i would not use sli.
<space_cowboy> but i apologize if taken differently
<Jon-> Guest12516: I have Radeon 5850 and it's great. See: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102857
<FremenBlue> my screen is fine 75% of the time
<Jon-> Guest12516: Linux supports NVIDIA better though
<FremenBlue> i dont want to screw with it 2 much
<Red_HamsterX> Nvidia supports Linux better*
<thiefy> ddrj, no, just go to google and type in 'chrome'
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: I use Windows. If you read my comment I was saying don't bash Microsoft while not allowing Ubuntu bashing. The ops might not care but it's unfair, biased, and I will say something. *like I did*
<thiefy> ddrj, and get it from there.
<Jon-> LinuxGuy2009: I dual boot win7 and karmic
<ddrj> hah, thanks again thiefy  :D
<FremenBlue> fixing it is as easy as opening display and turning off the 2nd monitor, i just thought maybe i could find a better fix than a bandaid
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon-: Nobody cares what you think. Trust me. Move on with life.
<thiefy> Jon-, we all do...
<thiefy> ahaha
<Jon-> Guest12516: That card is jsut a little above your price range but the performance is incredible, it is worth every penny.
<thiefy> Jon-, i support your 'bash'
<thiefy> Jon-, but LinuxGuy2009 is right....
<thiefy> hahha
<harisund> !wine > harisund
<ubottu> harisund, please see my private message
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  back
<thiefy> sCOTTo, front
<morpheus_017> sCOTTo: left?
<thiefy>  if you have a old crappy laptop and want to run linux mint. which would be faster (meaning the system runs faster / better, fluxbox, or xfce, or?
<sCOTTo> geeks :P
<thiefy> heh
<thiefy> true....
<ddrj> hmm apparently u can't alt+tab to switch in between windows ... unless there's another input stroke? thiefy ? :D
<thiefy> ddr-, you can alt-tab if you run compiz
<ddrj> ah
<LinuxGuy2009> thiefy: Im sure running just a straight window manager is lighter.
<nn-olpc> ddrj some times super+alt+tab works in compiz
<life_support> I'm a believer again but why is that problem in ubuntu
<morpheus_017> thiefy: IceWM maybe?
<ddrj> yeah hmm well i guess i'll dl compiz then
<thiefy> ddr-, type gksudo synaptic      and then when it launches, search for 'compiz'   and install it.  - if you have a video card. if not, you prob shouldn't.
<LinuxGuy2009>  life_support: What problem are you having?
<thiefy> life_support, are you dying?
<life_support> already solved
<thiefy> life_support, do you need an ambulance?
<Jon-> thiefy: fluxbox will be faster than anything. From there up: trading performance for flash.
<life_support> not yet
<thiefy> life_support, by your nick, i am worried.
<life_support> LinuxGuy2009,
<life_support> -20 update
<life_support> for ubuntu
<FremenBlue> crunchbang linux = fastest linux for crappy laptops
<FremenBlue> except maybe DSL
<thiefy> Jon-, thanks, that's the one i inst. and thanks for letting me know i chose the right one...
<FremenBlue> =D
<life_support> but when I started -17 like fix it itself
<thiefy> Jon-,  do oyou know what about it makes it faster / better than vanilla ubuntu?
<life_support> what is not surprising me for linux
<LinuxGuy2009> life_support: I cant understand fragmented thoughts. English?
<thiefy> Jon-, i understand it's the gdm, but - further thoughts?
<ddrj> thiefy, thanks i'll check up compiz then
<thiefy> ddrj, just make sure your vid card won't get mad at you. meaning, it gets fancy (sometimes) and it needs to be able to handle it.
<Jon-> thiefy: I just know on my moms old computer it rocks compared to GNOME, with xfce somewhere in between the two. It's nothing but the desktop manager, yes. I suppose less data caching of models? Older video cards appreciate less textures? More optimized for older systems? I don't know what exactly, but it runs less RAM/CPU than GNOME and things move around nicer.
<nn-olpc> Jon-: actully fluxbox is fairly slow compared with openbox ... I use openbox on the olpc because its the fastest light working windows manager I have found.
<Jon-> nn-olpc: Never tried openbox, but fluxbox preformed fine on 512MB of very old very slow SDRAM and an ancient on-board video card. I suppose if you had worse you could go less.
<FremenBlue> jon- crunchbang linux
<space_cowboy> how might i discover and share files with win boxes with sharing allowed on my network?
<FremenBlue> jon- runs openbox and booted in like 10 seconds on a 512 mb laptop
<thiefy> FremenBlue, crunch bang got it's name, cause it goes, crunch / bang a lot. i have no need in my life for that.
<FremenBlue> thiefy :)
<Jon-> FremenBlue: I'll have to check it out, thanks.
<thiefy> nn-olpc, i was looking for a linuxmint ver. of ubuntu ... so he directed his answer towards that
<nn-olpc> Jon-: the olpc is an amd genode .. about the speed of a pentium 2 at best. 256MB ram ... no swap .. flash 1GB memory card as hard disk ... .. its a minimal system at best
<life_support> LinuxGuy2009, I updated ubuntu to 2.6.30-20-generic and started to show me only GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4
<Jon-> FremenBlue: At the end of the day, it's my mom. I'd rather see her with a more featured window manager and a bit less speed than optimized and stripped down crap. And for me, my laptop rocks GNOME without issue ;D
<life_support> I tryed to run -19 again and it freezes
<thiefy> space_cowboy, seriously, right click on the dir you want to share, and go to properties and then the sharing tab. hit, share this folder, and select allow guests and that is it.
<life_support> so I entered here from another PC
<life_support> and user give me the idea to use older
<life_support> I runed -17
<thiefy> space_cowboy, and then, on the guest computer, just go to (in windows) \\nameofspacecowboyscomputer\nameofshare
<life_support> and seems the older version to repair the -20
<LinuxGuy2009> life_support: Were you manually adding/removing kernels? Or did it upgrade in update manager?
<life_support> upgrade manger
<life_support> I'm not so advanced yet
<penguinv> dasei if you are still here I have done some things...
<LinuxGuy2009> life_support: 9.10?
<life_support> yep
<LinuxGuy2009> life_support: So grub just hangs?
<thiefy> space_cowboy, ubuntu makes it soo easy. and if that's hard. then throw your computer out your window and buy an abacus. hahahahha
<blindclick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeI8KR1L83o - please vote 5 stars, I need to goto CEIC conference, please help a fellow linux user out? :?
<life_support> LinuxGuy2009, how to explain it I reboot my machine
<thiefy> anyone here really smart and wise and a vetern linux user?
<thiefy> is this a good idea  --- sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thiefy> if you want to swtich
<life_support> and show me GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4
<thiefy> ?
<pauloricardoas> lihow do I open port 6667?
<pauloricardoas> how do I open port 6667?
<pauloricardoas> sorry*
<thiefy> pauloricardoas, i believe the server you are connect to right now is on port 6667
<life_support> and to choose normal vers. or recovery
<thiefy> and yes, it is open. right now.
<harisund> Anyone know how to make Empathy raise above other windows when I click on the notification icon (top right)? Why do I have to go through 2 clicks one on the top right and one on the bottom of the screen to get Empathy to show up?
<LinuxGuy2009> life_support: Sounds like a bad update maybe. Or corrupt grub or something. Try repairing grub. Google has good tutorials its a common question.
<sCOTTo> DasEi:  You here ?
<thiefy> pauloricardoas,  you do not need to open it to connect to irc. your irc client will 'open it' when it needs it.
<life_support> LinuxGuy2009,
<life_support> that is what I said
<j3rg> hey one here ever ordered from newegg
<thiefy> sCOTTo, he's over there --->
<j3rg> ?
<sCOTTo> lol
<life_support> after I runned 2.6.30-17-generic
<thiefy> j3rg, yes.
<thiefy> j3rg, they are great.
<life_support> it seems to repair itself
<pauloricardoas> how do I open port 6667 on my ubuntu
<j3rg> I had this issue
<thiefy> pauloricardoas, read above a few lines.
<Zerro> router
<life_support> because now I use 2.6.30-20-generic
<space_cowboy> thiefy....suck one. you do nothing for the cause of nix
<life_support> without problem
<ranindra> any from indonesian...?
<thiefy> space_cowboy, why do you say that?
<penguinv> dasei or whomever would be willing to help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396504/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/396505/
<j3rg> that my billing address is the same as my shipping but when i check the check box
<guest1> does anyone know why theres nobody in the #moblin channel?
<LinuxGuy2009> life_support: Please dont use [Enter| as punctuation.
<j3rg> my personal data erases on lostfocus
<Gambit> Hello. I was wondering if I could get some help.
<ranindra> Ada yang berasal dari Indonesia???
<j3rg> of the textbox
<Zerro> pauloricardoas: port forwarding
<ranindra> Hi guys...,
<ranindra> :)
<harisund> And Empathy crashes when I try Google Talk video .. j
<life_support> LinuxGuy2009, sorry I'll try to keep that in mind
<thiefy> space_cowboy, if you have an issue, please private message me and state your case.
<thiefy> space_cowboy, if you have an issue, please private message me and state your case.
<guest1> does anyone know why the #moblin channel isn't responding?
<hanasaki> how do you enable xdmcp in karmac?
<LinuxGuy2009> guest1: Maybe cause your not using a registered name?
<guest1> linuxguy2009: however i am conversing with you, am i not?
<LinuxGuy2009> guest1: Is guest1 your registered name?
<Guest6309> anyone know of a program I can use to convert .wav to .mp3?
<guest1> linuxguy2009: no it is a guest acc
<Pici> guest1: Most channels aren't as active as this one is, just be patient
<Guest6309> something that will sound good and not lose quality in conversion?
<Pici> LinuxGuy2009: That channel is not quieting unregistered users.
<LinuxGuy2009> guest1: Ok register a name and try again.
<Guest6309> Im running 9.10
<guest1> linuxguy2009: ok
<thiefy> Pici, / guest1  - i agree with pici.
<ranindra> im running too., koala..
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah cause registering is a bad idea. Good call.
<thiefy> space_cowboy, can i give you a big huge irc hug or something?
<Spaztic_One> maco, are you there?
<sCOTTo> anyone here know much about Telstra Cable Modems in Australia ?
<GhostWolf> hi all, i am wondering if anyone can tell me how to upgrade amsn? i know theres a newer version than ubuntu has on thier software sources and i have the tar.gz file for amsn 0.98.3. but don't know how to install it can anyone please help me?
<LinuxGuy2009> thiefy: Ok theives and cowboys dont hug. Come on. hehe
<space> nah just checking your almighty attitude would be fine.
<thiefy> guest1 was in a netsplit that was all.....
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: extract it. ./configure, make, make install ?
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, for amsn?
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: Or look around for a backport.
<thiefy> space, what did i say that offended you? i would like to know cause i am no linux expert. i know some things, but far less that most people in here.
<GhostWolf> i don't know what a backport is LinuxGuy2009
<GhostWolf> im not a new user but somethings on linux i am still new how to do
<thiefy> GhostWolf, i had a girlfriend taht liked a good backport...
<life_support> ppl thank you all for the help I wish you a nice night and a bright morning
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: Its when source package from a newer release of your distro is compiled for the libraries that are on your older version.
<guest1> helo
<guest1> does anyone know how to operate the sudo commands for moblin? apparently the moblin channel doesnt work
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, so i just do ./configure and make install in the file after i extract the tar.gz file?
<GhostWolf> i mean folder not file sorry LinuxGuy2009
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: The debian new maintainers guide is great for someone new at building packages.
<thiefy> guest1, hey mate.   then you just have to wait till it's out of it's split. or type /server wolfe.freenode.net   and join the server that i am on - that is connected to freenode - and you will see what i see.
<guest1> apparently "sudo apt-get" is not recognized and neither is "sudo aptitude"
<Spaztic_One> Is anyone here good at resolving sound issues? I've gone through guides and such, and I think that just complicated my issues.
<nixjr_> i have an external hdd with both usb and esata connections, i have to connect both at once when using esata (usb for power), how can i tell if ubuntu is using the usb or esata for data?
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: It covers all that. But look around for an already built backport first.
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys. Running Karmic. Got that little "Applications, Places, System" bar in my panel. Does anyone know where the image file for the Gnome foot is stored? I'd like to change it.
<guest1> ahha
<thiefy> guest1, all that i s happening is you are connecting to freenode, but on a server tht has split from the main trunk. so just choose a diff freenode server.
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: clicking, pops, dropouts, static?
<guest1> how is that done
<thiefy> nixjr_, no. only connect one of those cables.
<thiefy> nixjr_, both will give power - if needed.
<Spaztic_One> Currently, no sound. It was working the other day, and I logged out, and when I logged back in, there was no sound.
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: Doesnt eSATA provide the power?
<thiefy> nixjr_ esata is much faster.
<space> the throw my computer out the window comment...this is the support channel...yeah id like to know more, but the basics are first. and when you have complications with that you go where? the support channel
<nixjr_> thiefy, my drive dosnt not have a seperate power connection, and esata dosnt provide power, my manual says to connect usb and esata at same time
<guest1> ok
<thiefy> nixjr_, sorry, i was wrong. you would need / want power for esata
<thiefy> nixjr_, and. it would be wise to connect power whichever method you chose anyways.
<thiefy> usb doesn't provide very much power.
<djuber> Spaztic, is this a laptop?
<Spaztic_One> Desktop
<thiefy> if it's a 7200 rpm drive, then you''ll want power connected.
<nixjr_> thiefy, its a laptop sized drive 5400 and dosnt have a seperate power connector
<thiefy> guest1. that make sense?
<guest1> thiefy: to me yes, to the messanger no
<guest1> *messenger
<markdymek_> how can i find the linux device name?
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: Does the drive have a AC adapter or is it bus powered?
<markdymek_> for my flash drive
<markdymek_> usb
<thiefy> nixjr_, does esata work without power, i'm sorrry, mine can't do it without power... but i have a ext. enclosure. so i might be inncorrect.
<guest1> thiefy: the command you suggested is not recognizable
<nixjr_> LinuxGuy2009, bus powered
<thiefy> guest1 you are using which irc client to connect to us?
<nixjr_> thiefy, the usb provides the power when your using esata
<guest1> thiefy: ummmm i believe guest@irc.freenode.net
<djuber> When you look at the output device in Sound Preferences, is it set to something other than your sound card (maybe Internal Audio is what your card is found as)
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: Have you tested USB and eSATA seperately and seen which works and which doesnt?
<thiefy> -guest1- VERSION Purple IRC
<thiefy> what is taht?
<markdymek_> how do i find out the name of my usb flash drive?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> thiefy: pidgin
<gardar> yay for netsplit
<thiefy> guest1. did you see that netsplit?   that is what just happened to you a few mins ago.
<thiefy> heheh
<blindclick> wtf
<space> welp gotta love that
<markdymek_> how do i find the name of my usb flash drive?
<space> welcome to irc
<thiefy> guest1 and tha is why #moblin didn't work for you.
<guest1> i see
<thiefy> Mark_vH, type blkid
<nixjr_> LinuxGuy2009, usb on its own works fine, with both the esata and usb plugged in, how can i tell if its using the usb or esata for data?
<LinuxGuy2009> markdymek_:  Name? You mean the /dev/sda1 etc?
<markdymek_> yes linuxguy
<guest1> thiefy: so metaphorically speaking i am on the other side of the moon on #moblin
<djuber> markdymek, would mount work?
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: Well chances are both work. But your issue is a lack of power Im guessing. Thats why your requiring both. Does the manual say you need both?
<markdymek_> its already mounted
<markdymek_> im trying to use foremost
<thiefy> Mark_vH, type mount
<markdymek_> so i need the name
<markdymek_> or whatever its called
<LinuxGuy2009> markdymek_: If you like GUI apps then gparted will show all /dev names in a drop down list for easy checking.
<nixjr_> LinuxGuy2009, yeah manual says i need both if i want to use esata, usb can be done on its own, its just with both plugged in, i have no way of telling if tis using the esata or not
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: Currently, no sound. It was working the other day, and I logged out, and when I logged back in, there was no sound. djuber: Desktop.
<thiefy> markdymek_, what do you mean by, how do i find the 'name' of it?
<thiefy> nixjr_, i find that odd.
<jrtayloriv> I'm getting the following error --  http://pastebin.ca/1843212 -- when running my Perl script. I just installed the Parse::MediaWikiDump module through synaptic -- do I need to use CPAN instead? What does this error mean?
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: Sounds like eSATA for data and USB for power.
<djuber> Spaztic, when you look at sound preferences, the output device is selecting your sound card?
<Spaztic_One> djuber: Yes.
<markdymek_> anyone here know how to use foremost can give me a walkthrough
<mkquist> anyone know if one of logs shows keystrokes?
<markdymek_> need to recover 2 doc files
<markdymek_> off of a usb key
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: Or your eSATA isnt doing squat. Not sure.
<jrtayloriv> I'm pretty sure that something is off with synaptic installing the module without checking compatibility properly.
<LinuxGuy2009> markdymek_: If its a command line tool have you checked man page?
<thiefy> nixjr_, a easy way would be. see how fast files transfer. usb 2.0 goes at 480 mbits - max. and esata is much faster.
<gardar> nixjr_, just do lsusb and then you'll see if its using usb
<nixjr_> LinuxGuy2009, yea, i have both plugged in right now, and the drive works, but i just cant tell if its any different then just usb
<braden> not that anyone cares, but I personally think that the ubuntu login sound clip really sucks ass!
<markdymek_> linuxguy2009 yes
<thiefy> mkquist, i do not believe ubuntu comes with such an app.
<markdymek_> linuxguy2009 gparted is only showing my internal hard drive
<markdymek_> how do i get it to see all drives?
<LinuxGuy2009> markdymek_: gparted should show all drives plugged in.
<te_> markdymek_: lsmod
<markdymek_> nope only seeing my harddrive
<thiefy> braden, and i don't like the fact that th enew login window gives you a selection of users. i like the win 2000 type one where you have to type the username and then type the password in.
<Spaztic_One> braden: I agree, so I turned it off.
<thiefy> markdymek_, in the top right. select the other drive.
<thiefy> markdymek_, you see that drop down box?
<braden> thiefy: that sucks too!
<markdymek_> ya
<thiefy> hehe. yes braden...
<LinuxGuy2009> markdymek_: Where are you looking at in gparted? Drives are listed in top right and partitions in the main window area.
<markdymek_> thanks thiefy
<braden> you can turn that off too
<braden> but what a pain in the ass rite?
<thiefy> braden, aye?  how?
<gardar> might have to refresh gparted too
<Tiders> Can you view webcam on Pidgin
<thiefy> braden, i haven't looked into it. just annoyed be... but how you change that?
<thiefy> *me
<gardar> XMPP webcam yes Tiders
<thiefy> Tiders, i think not.
<Tiders> gardar, Whats that..
<gardar> Jabber
<gardar> msn will be implemented later
<LinuxGuy2009> Tiders: Dont think so thats why they switched to Empathy I think.
<gardar> xmpp/jabber/google talk
<dixond> ActionParsnip: well, it was hairy for a while, but two-step upgrade in recovery console seems to have basically worked. thanks.
<thiefy> Tiders, i concur with LinuxGuy2009
<Tiders> LinuxGuy2009, Can you view webcam on empaty
<Spaztic_One> Current Empathy lacks IRC commands.
<braden> why have they screwed up the ability to do other things with the logon window... like change the background
<markdymek_> its looking
<LinuxGuy2009> Tiders: Pretty sure you can.
<thiefy> Tiders, yes. (but i haven't tested it myself)
<thiefy> braden, we need to have harsh words with the 'login window' developer.
<thiefy> me and you.
<markdymek_> you probably need drivers for your webcam @tiders
<thiefy> let's go to his housle.
<nixjr_> gardar, ah thank you, when onyl the usb plugged in i see the device in lsusb, with usb+esata plugged in, its not there, i guess that means its using the esata
<LinuxGuy2009> Tiders: Try your cam with cheese first and see if it works with Ubuntu.
<gardar> no problemo nixjr_ :)
<markdymek_> i think my pc is overheating so i plugged in my other fans so my computer sounds like a jet now
<Tiders> LinuxGuy2009, VIEWING webcam not using my own
<thiefy> nixjr_, remember all you have to do is see how fast data moves. usb acn only go 480 mbits... if the transfer is faster, than it's on esata.
<braden> *developers
<LinuxGuy2009> Tiders: I see.
<gardar> thiefy, I think my method is easier :)
<Tiders> LinuxGuy2009, Can you do that?
<thiefy> heh
<thiefy> i'll hunt them down.
<LinuxGuy2009> Tiders: OMG for the 4th or 5th time. Yeah Im pretty sure you can view them. Need someone to spell it?
 * thiefy hugs LinuxGuy2009 
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: Didn't you just spell it?
<markdymek_> redundant?
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: Point taken.
<Spaztic_One> lol
<penguinv> PROBLEM: my system keeps crashing. after being on a while not at startup. I think it has to do with flash. 3x today.  I have 9.10 old AMD.  Who would be willing to help?  Here's some info about my system.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396504/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/396505/
<thiefy> heh
<Spaztic_One> lol
<LinuxGuy2009> haha
<thiefy> penguinv, are you running windows?
<gardar> lol
<thiefy> oooh, sorry, i didn't see yer link.
<nixjr_> thiefy, i have a problem with all my usb and sata transfers (including internal drives), they all suffer from a slowdown effect, the start of a transfer goes at a good speed, but it get progressively slower, so much so that after about 5gb+ things are crawling at <1mb/s
<melik`> anyone her euse fivebean?
<penguinv> theify only linux ubuntu 9.10
<thiefy> nixjr_, i would get spinrite grc.com/spinrite and see how your HDs are (health wise)
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: Whats the make and model?
<penguinv> theify I was on earlier and got this far. I had to leave to integrate what went on here. I copied it to gedit and read it over and then I could follow directions.
<gardar> Is your disk overheating nixjr_ ?
<thiefy> penguinv, the reason iSteve will not allow flash on his gay apple systems is because flash is HORRIBLE. it kills computers. i think you are seeing why iSteve won't allow flash on apple products.
<nixjr_> thiefy, transfering a few large files one at a time works fine, but doing them all at once and it slows to a crawl
<gardar> had that problem with an external drive once, got slow as hell when it got hot
<nixjr_> LinuxGuy2009, its happens with all my drives, i have a mix of seagate, samsung, and western digital
<thiefy> gardar, with hds, after two years of age they die pretty quickly. read labs.google.com/papers/disk_failures.pdf
<MrPiracy_> i am having problems connecting to my windows7 machine in my home network. could anyone point me a website that shows exactly what to do in both computers?
<thiefy> gardar, sorry, that was for nixjr_
<gardar> :)
<thiefy> nixjr_, also, i agree with gardar he is right.
<thiefy> overheating is a HDs biggest enemy.
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: So they all work but they get slower and slower as the files transfer?
<Spaztic_One> My main HD is like, 5 years old and its fine.
<gardar> it's an enemy of all hardware :)
<gardar> the heat
<thiefy> MrPiracy_, on windows insert ubuntu install cd and reboot and follow prompts.
<thiefy> heheh
<AbortD> is compiz fusion more in detail on kde does anyone know?
<thiefy> sorry. i thought that was funny.
<thiefy> AbortD, i think not.
<markdymek_> how long will it take to run foremost?
<AbortD> both the same?
<nixjr_> LinuxGuy2009, yeah, internal and external drives, im a recent convert from windows and it didnt happen then, nore does it happen when my windows friends use my external drive
<AbortD> i noticed the kubuntu version  had more packages
<thiefy> MrPiracy_, are you trying to see a network share?
<gardar> what filesystem are you using nixjr_ ?
<LinuxGuy2009> AbortD: compiz is still compiz on gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox. yeah
<thiefy> nixjr_,  are you just seeing 'burst' speeds and then they slow down maybe?
<AbortD> does fluxbox work good next to gnome? i tried having kde and gnome and it was a jumble
<AbortD> been trying to google it
<thiefy> AbortD, LinuxGuy2009 is smart.
<LinuxGuy2009> nixjr_: Has this always happened in all Ubuntu releases?
<nixjr_> LinuxGuy2009, im not sure, i onyl started using ubunut within the last month or so
<thiefy> LinuxGuy2009, needs to /nick LinuxGuy2010
<LinuxGuy2009> hehehe
<thiefy> heh
<gardar> no he's old school
<gardar> :P
<nixjr_> gardar, all my data drives are ntfs, since i just chnaged form windows
<thiefy> or /nick LinuxGuy1980 and then look all 1337 on us.
<LinuxGuy2009> ha
<hohosr> anyone have quick advice for installing wireless drivers? complete noob
<LinuxGuy2009> thats good stuff
<Jakes> Nbody know 'How to enable monitor mode 2 with iwconfig?' #help
<gardar> switching to ext3/4 might be a good step nixjr_
<LinuxGuy2009> hohosr: What card?
<abhi_nav> good morning all of you
<gardar> because then you won't have to think about defragging
<thiefy> hohosr, go to system - admin - then to hardware drivers and see if you need one?
<hohosr> pro/wireless 2100
 * abhi_nav is drinking a tea. invites all of you for tea!!!
<LinuxGuy2009>  Jakes: Monitor mode with airmon-ng?
<blindclick> You Ubuntu guys are CRAZY!?!? lol
<thiefy> gardar, what are your views on ext4 hard drive fragmentation? is there none at all?
<thiefy> blindclick, we are nerds.
<thiefy> sorry.
<gardar> yup, none at all :)
<blindclick> ;-)
<thiefy> LinuxGuy2009, is the biggest.
<thiefy> so far.
<nixjr_> gardar, my os drive is ext3, the data ones are ntfs, this slowdown effect happens even when i xfer from ntfs to ntfs drive
<gardar> try defragging, might be worth a shot
<thiefy> nixjr_, i thinkyour drive needs love. grc.com/spinrite
<thiefy> youy wouldn't get that much of a slow down unless you are crazily fragmented.
<thiefy> and the drive is full.
<hohosr> i'm actually running backtrack to the menus are different
 * blindclick <3 Ubuntu
<Jakes> LinuxGuy2009: 2 = enable monitor mode with no Prism2
<Spaztic_One> I <3 Ubuntu too, except for my sound issues
<nixjr_> the slowdowns get progressively slower, at the start itll be going down in speed by over 1mb/s, after a few mins itll onyl be slowing down by 100kb/m perhaps ,its alreayd goign 1-2mb/s by then
<markdymek_> how long should i let foremost run on the drive?
<gardar> does it matter if the files are big or small nixjr_ ? And does this happen both in nautilus and with the good ol cp ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Jakes: What? Ive only used airmon-ng start wlan0 for cracking WEP/WPA.
<thiefy> hohosr, what is it you are trying to do? see open wifi and crack wifi of your neighbors? becuse it might be that your wireless card can NOT go into 'permisious mode' and it MUST for you to do that goal properly.
<nixjr_> gardar, to convert file systems id have to format correct?
<gardar> yup
<hohosr> no thats not it, i just want the wireless to work so I can use the internet rightly on it
<thiefy> nixjr_, when the transfer starts - how fast is it going?
<tseiff> hello
<thiefy> oh
<thiefy> heh
<thiefy> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii tseiff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<slim> hey everyone
<thiefy> careful, there are nerds afoot.
<hohosr> i am 3 feet from my router and its saying its not recognizing any routers in the area when I know there are tons
<kaolbrec> thiefy, I'm not a foot!
<slim> hey evryone
<gardar> and do you notice the cpu or ram rising when you are transferring nixjr_ ?
<thiefy> hohosr, is it a laptop/
<thiefy> ?
<slim> no one say hi :/
<slim> depressing
<hanasaki> has anyone gotten xdcmp working on karmic?   if so, how ?
<thiefy> nerd ---> right there!
<blakkheim> slim: this is a support channel, not for chatting
<thiefy> see?
<LinuxGuy2009> hohosr: Maybe no driver.
<LinuxGuy2009> hohosr: What card?
<slim> Oh, is there a chat channel somewhere on this IRC
<slim> or Not
<blakkheim> !ot > slim
<thiefy> slim. sorry, we just said hi to tseiff
<ubottu> slim, please see my private message
<thiefy> he seemed coooler than you.
<thiefy> real sorry though.
<nixjr_> thiefy, nautilus dosnt tlel me the speeds right at the start, but after a few seconds it shows up at around 50mb/s
<hohosr> I have it downloaded. Its inter pro/wireless 2100
<gardar> slim, ##club-ubuntu
<tseiff> I can't hibernate when VMWare is running, anyone else have this problem?
<hohosr> *intel
<thiefy> tseiff, i don't think i'd want to do taht.
<tseiff> why?
<gardar> and then the speed immediately dies nixjr_ ?
<LinuxGuy2009> tseiff: swap partition of sufficient size?
<thiefy> tseiff, sounds like a horrible thing to want to attempt.
<nixjr_> gardar, yeah cpu goes to 100% according to the pannel applet
<tseiff> um, why thiefy?
<[[thufir]]> totem can't find this codec:  "application/zip decoder"    which appears to be some kind of windows thing??
 * Empty_foo wonders about package managers sometimes.. why do they assume that people who have never used a package b4 understand (or want to for that matter) all the subtleties of the package instead of packing a useful f'n package? what's up with that?
<thiefy> tseiff, virtually hibernate a virtual system... that is nuts.
<slim> is there a way to make a suspend button on a panel?
<gardar> the speed you see at first could be false, since it doesn't show immediately
<coz_> [[thufir]], did you already install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<blakkheim> Empty_foo: rants go to the offtopic channel please
<thiefy> virtually make out with a chick - also nuts.
<tseiff> umm, no: Ubunt is the host. I am trying to genuinely hibernate the native OS
<slim> is there a way to make a suspend button on a panel?
<thiefy> tseiff, i would 'pause' the virt machine when you want to hibernate the host.
<blakkheim> slim: yes, create a launcher for the command
<LinuxGuy2009> Empty_foo: Its up to the user to do the research. Your free to work on documentation for any open source work and help the community.
<tseiff> yes, that works fine, awfully wastefull as far as effot
<tseiff> *effort
<[[thufir]]> coz_: yes, and generally it will find codes for strange avi files.  I wonder if the avi file is giving erroneous codec info?
<nixjr_> gardar, if i was to give a second by second account it might go something like: 50 48 46 44 42 40 39 38 37.5 37 36.5 36 35.8 35.4  etc
<tseiff> I have to wait for VM to suspend to disk then wait for Ubuntu to suspend to disk...Kill me
<civpro> who is the proper owner of /var/www ?
<thiefy> [[thufir]], i thin it's just cause in order for you to get what you want, you must inst. all those other things. so it is helping you, not angering you.
<civpro> getting permission denied when i try to delete files
<LinuxGuy2009> slim: user switcher applet is used for hibernation, suspend etc.
<hDy> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 an noticed that it doesn't have wicd installed, does has System > Prefrences > Network Connections replaced this? and if so how can I scan for wireless networks in the area with it?
<gardar> civpro, do ls -l
<civpro> i know permissions are supposed to be 0644
<coz_> [[thufir]],  maybe the avi file is corrupt?
<blakkheim> hDy: sudo aptitude install wicd
<[[thufir]]> thiefy: err, it's not finding that codec,
<civpro> gardar i mean by default
<thiefy> tseiff, i wouldn't try that. taht still seems crazy to me.
<gardar> ah, not sure
<[[thufir]]> coz_: http://software.informer.com/getfree-application-zip-decoder-plugin-totem/  seems to be codec, but it looks like gibberish
<thiefy> [[thufir]], what codec you need? or are you not sure?
<nixjr_> gardar, to answer your previous question, ive never used cp, the termal scares me a little lol
<tseiff> thiefy: ?
<tseiff> how do I IM you?
<pfifo> I keep getting this red little Icon pop up in my tray saying it wants to report a crash, I click on it enter my password, it gathers information and then says it cant be reported cause its not genuine ubuntu package. Well duh, its the program Im making. How can I get rid of crash reporting all together?
 * Empty_foo spins the propeller on LinuxGuy2009 's hat
<[[thufir]]> thiefy: I think it's at that url, however, I'm not really sure that's a codec
<civpro> anyone know?
<shanefer> I'm trying to figure out how to configure X to display the right aspect ratio for my plasma TV so I can watch mythtv normally - as it is now NON-HD channels are always zoomed, even though I have zoom set to off... how do I configure X to have the right resolution for my TV?  I have a 42 in plasma that's currently at 1024x768 due to the auto-configure
<gardar> well just try copying something nixjr_ just cp /some/file /your/disk/
<thiefy> tseiff, type /msg thiefy and then type your message here.
<civpro> drw-r--r--  2 www-data root  4096 2010-03-17 03:27 www
<coz_> [[thufir]],  is this avi file one you downloaded?
<LinuxGuy2009> Empty_foo: Hey I like my tweedle dum hat. Hand off pal.
<thiefy> direct all questions to LinuxGuy2009 - he is the smartest one here. hahhahaha.
<civpro> is what is currently
<jrtayloriv> If I install the latest version of CPAN from the CPAN shell (i.e. with "install CPAN") is that going to break aptitude's dependency tree?
<civpro> i manually set www-data as owner
<markdymek_> anyone here from the boston area? i am running a computer repair service for more infor pm me
<thiefy> jrtayloriv, trees are strong. if you got root.
<thiefy> hahah
<thiefy> i funny.
<thiefy> hahaha
<FloodBot1> thiefy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gardar> but oh wait nixjr_ might wise to use time too.... time cp /some/file /some/location/
<[[thufir]]> coz_: well, not directly, but yeah.   some windows weirdness?  there's a README with it, with a web page for a commercial app.
<coz_> [[thufir]],  honestly I have never seen that before  have you tried #totem channel?
<jrtayloriv> (i.e. if I've already got CPAN installed through aptitude?)
<coz_> [[thufir]],  torrent download?
<blakkheim> thiefy: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Spaztic_One> Would / could someone help?
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: Whats up?
<thiefy> [[thufir]], is that a link to a  video? or a link to what? i'm not sure what type of vid yer trying to play....
<[[thufir]]> coz_: the readme directs to http://jjpeg.com/flv.html  but they're quite vague about any codecs they use.
<Spaztic_One> [23:28:32]	<Spaztic_One>	Currently, no sound. It was working the other day, and I logged out, and when I logged back in, there was no sound.
<tseiff> thiefy is supporting, not questioning
<tseiff> :)
<Spaztic_One> I've gone through guides, and I think in the end, it just complicated my problems.
<blindclick> bwahahaha
<[[thufir]]> thiefy: the vid has a README saying to use http://jjpeg.com/flv.html but not sure how to use it.
<blindclick> I love ubuntu support
<coz_> [[thufir]],   i think it might be better to download a movie via torrent  rather than one of these sites
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: Have you tried removing pulseaudio to see if that fixes it up? Its pretty common for pulse to be buggy.
<thiefy> Spaztic_One, LinuxGuy2009 would love to / help you.
<Spaztic_One> Yes, and I think that's what made things worse.
<coz_> [[thufir]],  it may say spyware and virus free but my guess is if yhou installed that onto windows...you wouldnt like the outcome
<thiefy> flv.
<thiefy> isn't that flash video?
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: Ok so reinstall pulse and try that.
<thiefy> or am i wrong?
<coz_> thiefy,  yes that is flash
<thiefy> cool.
<thiefy> [[thufir]], now we know what it is you want /need.
<coz_> thiefy,  did you want to convert that to avi?
<Spaztic_One> I had Pulseaudio removed, and it took away my volume control. Its reinstalled currently, and though my control is back, I have no sound.
<coz_> oh
<thiefy> coz_, it's [[thufir]] that is trying to play a flv.
<[[thufir]]> yeah, is that just a virus, or, is it a codec?
<coz_> [[thufir]],  oh guy ok  well   you can convert that to avi if you want
<blindclick> virus
<thiefy> [[thufir]], flv is not a virus.
<thiefy> [[thufir]], but that site prob is.
<thiefy> like blindclick said....
<coz_> [[thufir]],  or install  flash  although with the restricted extras it should have been installed
<[[thufir]]> but, if it's really flv, then flash should play it.
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: Could be a bug. Might have better luck with 9.04 or wait for 10.04 LTS?
<coz_> [[thufir]],  however if you open a terminal   sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<[[thufir]]> flv files play fine.
<thiefy> [[thufir]], you are right.
<thiefy> [[thufir]], there is no sudo apt-get install flv.... that is not needed.
<thiefy> [[thufir]], good job not dl'ing that shieeit fromt hat site.
<shanefer> I'm trying to figure out how to configure X to display the right aspect ratio for my plasma TV so I can watch mythtv normally - as it is now NON-HD channels are always zoomed, even though I have zoom set to off... how do I configure X to have the right resolution for my TV? I have a 42 in plasma that's currently at 1024x768 due to the auto-configure
<coz_> [[thufir]],  then cd to the location of that flv  file  and type   ffmpeg -i nameofmovie.flv  nameofmovie.avi    it should convert it
<thiefy> you are wiser than you smell.
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: OK, how would I go about downgrading to Jaunty?
<thiefy> downgrade?
<[[thufir]]> ah, ok, I'll try that command.  brb.
<thiefy> [[thufir]], i'll wait here.
<coz_> [[thufir]],  make sure ffmpeg is installed first
<coz_> [[thufir]],  sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: Backup your home and clean install.
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: So I would need to make another CD?
<thiefy> sudo apt-get girlfriend is broken!
<LinuxGuy2009> I currently run 9.04 and there are like 300 updates since release and it runs great for me.
<thiefy> spasticteapot, you aren't. Cd means change directory.
<thiefy> cd
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: If you dont already have one sure.
<pfifo> thiefy, its sudo apt-get install girlfriend
<gardar> thiefy, sudo apt-get moo
<spasticteapot> I do what now?
<thiefy> sorry spasticteapot that was for Spaztic_One
<thiefy> it's like yer twins...
<thiefy> your nicks are soo similar.
<Spaztic_One> Ugh, I dun wanna burn another disk. There some other way, perchance? Also note that I'm using an "install within windows"
<thiefy> maybe you should give Spaztic_One  a phone call....
<blindclick> sudo apt-get install girlfriend does not work.. what now (-;
<robertzaccour> how do i change the login sound?
<robertzaccour> i don't like the default one lol
<w3bcrawler> so i haven't used ubuntu in a while.. had 7.04.. upgraded to 8.04 and my keyboard stopped working in X D:
<thiefy> Spaztic_One, now that you know how to convert it. the question is, why do you want to convert it.?
<Spaztic_One> Theify, what's even weirder is that one of my RL friends uses the name T-Pot
<thiefy> blindclick, i need help with that!
<[[thufir]]> trying to play an alledged flv avi file:  http://www.pastie.org/873282   (not sure whether that's flv or avi)
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: Uninstall it and reinstall it in Windows. I have no clue I stopped using Windows like 2 years ago.
<thiefy> w3bcrawler, sudo apt-get install girlfriend is broken. so i think sudo apt-get fix_keyboard might not work also....
<thiefy> this sucks.
<thiefy> flv avi file? that is wrong. it's one or the other.
<coz_> [[thufir]],   what is the exact nanme of the file
<thiefy> either flash or flv. [[thufir]]
<robertzaccour> how do i change the login sound?
<coz_> [[thufir]],  something .flv.avi?
<thiefy> Spaztic_One, hahhaha
<[[thufir]]> thiefy: it's .flv, but I think it's actually an avi.  maybe that's the problem?
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: Yeah, I'm trying it out before I make the official move (or stay). So far, everything is great, except my audio. All the programs I want to keep run very well in WINE, and the others have equivalents for under the Linux Kernel.
<pfifo> thiefy, perhaps you need to `sudo killall -9 ex-girlfriend` and then `sudo apt-get remove baggage` first?
<coz_> [[thufir]],  if there are two formats listed on the file  Ie   flv  and avi    remove one of the
<coz_> them
<thiefy> [[thufir]], type sudo apt-get install vlc
<blindclick> please check this off 5 stars as your GF - I need CEIC conf - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeI8KR1L83o - I will give all her base 2 u after 5 star vote
<thiefy> [[thufir]], and vlc can play almost anything.
<gardar> robertzaccour, system>preferences>sound
<thiefy> pfifo, hahah
<thiefy> you are wise.
<coz_> [[thufir]],  right click that video and check the size of it please
<w3bcrawler> so i haven't used ubuntu in a while.. had 7.04.. upgraded to 8.04 and my keyboard stopped working in X D:
<Guest12516> So, I'm thinking about investing in a GeForce 9400gt video card, but I wanted to ask the room a couple more questions.
<civpro> i cant seem to find anyone or anywhere on google that the default owner or group should be for var/www/   can anyone help me?
<thiefy> sudo apt-get dist-update from_bitch_to_new_wench
<thiefy> works!
<thiefy> w007
<pfifo> thiefy, those packages tend to clash with one another
<coz_> Guest12516,  what questions?
<blindclick> lol
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest12516: Got some questions?
<thiefy> she cooks!
<thiefy> w007
<shanefer> I'm trying to figure out how to configure X to display the right aspect ratio for my plasma TV so I can watch mythtv normally - as it is now NON-HD channels are always zoomed, even though I have zoom set to off... how do I configure X to have the right resolution for my TV? I have a 42 in plasma that's currently at 1024x768 due to the auto-configure
<nixjr_> gardar, using time cp, a 160mb file took 3sec, a 1.1gb file took 22sec ... its doing a 22gb file now, but still going
<coz_> [[thufir]],  is the file smaller than 30 megs?
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: Oh, other reason for me to not change to Jaunty is that I would have to move my computer to a wired internet connection for it to fetch the updates to get my wireless NIC to work.
<thiefy> Guest12516, i would say taht is a good choice and will work fine with ubuntu.
<Guest12516> I wanted to know, because my Intel video card can't even do desktop effects, would the GeForce 9400gt be able to do compiz well and support above 1024x768 resolution? And would it be able to handle a game like Doom 3?
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: Well Im not forcing you into anything so its your call.
<robertzaccour> gardar, is it the sound effects tab?
<Guest12516> That's what I figured but I just had to be sure. I've asked like three times now but I lost the results when someone answer lawl so I asked again
<thiefy> nixjr_, those speeds look normal.
<robertzaccour> gardar, is there a way to include your own?
<gardar> so you seem to be getting better speeds with cp nixjr_
<mezquitale> Spaztic_One, karmic has better support on hardware than jaunty, jaunty is an aberration!
<[[thufir]]> coz_: yes.  want to send it to you?
<soreau> Guest12516: My guess would be yes, but ati is also an option that can do compiz and doom3
<thiefy> Guest12516, it would. but that is not a new card.. 9400, isn't that like 4 years old?
<civpro> i cant seem to find anyone or anywhere on google that the default owner or group should be for var/www/   can anyone help me?
<coz_> [[thufir]],  yes use speedyshare.com
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: Yes, I know. Do you have any other suggestions / advice for getting my audio working?
<nixjr_> gardar, the slowdown has more of an effect the bigger the xfer, ill hold my breath till this 22gb ones down
<coz_> [[thufir]],  unless you have a dropbox account
<[[thufir]]> coz_: thx.  I'll brb.
<Guest12516> oh wow. Geeze, what would a newer Nvidia card be? Like, say 512mb.
<markdymek_> 1gb
<markdymek_> sometimes more
<thiefy> soreau, i think ati has lost to nvidia....
<markdymek_> depends on the card
<thiefy> do you?
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: Also, my computer doesn't appear to see my onboard audio...
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest12516: I have a 9800GTX+ 1GB ram on the card. It runs Doom 3, Quake Wars Enemy territory, Compiz all smooth as silk at 1440x900. That card may or may not be that great. My onboard video is a 9300 or 9400 and is a bit laggy cause it uses system ram.
<markdymek_> you can get 1gb gddr5 now
<civpro> hrm, no-one here has ever done a webserver before?
<soreau> thiefy: and I think you're wrong.
<civpro> someone has to know
<robertzaccour> isn't intel supposed to be better than ati and nvidia for Linux?
<soreau> thiefy: There is no 'battle' but instead an improvement in linux
<Spaztic_One> LinuxGuy2009: It did earlier, but not currently, and I switched to a different ouput, and its still not working.
<thiefy> Guest12516, you will want to save up 100 dollars and buy a card taht is at least 2 years old if you want to get fancy....
<LinuxGuy2009> Spaztic_One: sudo lshw -C sound
<robertzaccour> i don't see login sound in sound preferences
<gardar> I think it's configured in the "sound theme" or something like that
<Terry1> Hello, is there a program for ubuntu that is similar to peerguardian2? I have recently switched over from Windows XP to ubuntu and trying to figure out a way to block my IP address during torrent download
<nixjr_> gardar, its still going, 3.2gb out of 22gb xfered so far, and its taken ~5mins to get this far
<thiefy> robertzaccour, intel makes cpu. nvidea and ati (now bought by amd) make graphics cards. intel make 'integrated' gfx card though - wh ich suck for compiz.
<thiefy> LinuxGuy2009, pwns yet again.
<thiefy> soreau, yes. i agree.
<soreau> thiefy: intel cards aren't so bad as long as the driver is working
<robertzaccour> thiefy, i have a dell, so assumint its integrated
<Terry1> Anybody can help me please?
<Guest12516> WEll, I think that about covers it. As long as it does better than 1024x768 resolution and runs smoothly for games like Doom 3, I'm cool.
<gardar> yea ive had good experiene with intel and compiz
<soreau> But since the changes in the intel driver, 'working' is a spotted term
<pfifo> thiefy, you can also try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure girlfriend-current` and set location to kitchen.local and deny access to the audio subsystems
<Guest12516> Nvidia Quadro FX 3700 looks pretty good.
<Guest12516> It's expensive but looks wonderful.
<gardar> Terry1, ktorrent has support for ip filters
<thiefy> soreau, robertzaccour i was referrring to using compiz. if you really wanna go nuts, intel integrated won't quite cut it. and a nvidia is what i'd recommend... that's all...
<Terry1> Ok thank you gardar
<nixjr_> i have an 9800gt and compiz works fine here
<Terry1> nixjr_ what version are you using?
<gardar> also check this out Terry1 http://moblock.berlios.de/
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest12516: Just checked my Doom 3 box and it says 6800 minimum.
<thiefy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure girlfriend-current  - error. bitch won't listen. try /kill wench or /man bury_wench
<thiefy> wiered output...
<thiefy> wierd.
<thiefy> nixjr_, i have the same.
<Guest12516> nice
<thiefy> and agree.
<robertzaccour> how do i change the login sound? i don't see it in sound preferences
<Myrtti> thiefy: did you have an unanswered Ubuntu support question, or are you going to continue your "jokes"?
<thiefy> Guest12516, any modern card will do compiz just fine.
<Terry1> nixjr_ I have 9800 GTX+. right now the computer is using version 185 but I don't know how to get 190 to install
<thiefy> Myrtti, both.
<thiefy> thanks for asking.
<Boohbah> Myrtti: "Jokes" are actually "Funny" so quit hating, hater
<gardar> robertzaccour, quick google gave me http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/07/changing-startup-music-in-ubuntu.html
<Myrtti> thiefy: I suggest stopping the latter
<thiefy> Myrtti, i suggest the 'unmentioned' aka going back into your trolling hole.
<pfifo> thiefy, can you still execute /dev/vagina or have you been denied access?
<thiefy> thanks for the input though.
<[[thufir]]> coz_: oh, files too big, thought it was smaller than it is.  I'll try again later. thanks.
<thiefy> it's been great.
<gardar> Terry1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<[[thufir]]> thiefy: thanks, will try again later.
<thiefy> thanks for 'helping' the community.
<coz_> [[thufir]],  ah ok
<Terry1> thank you
<LinuxGuy2009> I need food. Later.
<thiefy> heh
<KB1JWQ> There are a lot of apt packages.  apt-get, apt-cache, etc.  Is there a definitive guide to "what they all are, and what they do?"
<thiefy> oh crap. now no more hard questions please people.
<thiefy> linuxguy is gone....
<Spaztic_One> *sigh*
<robertzaccour> gardar, thats what i did, it must be in a different place in lucid
<gardar> KB1JWQ, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<gardar> but check out aptitude too, it's better than apt-get
<gardar> i'll take care of those questions thiefy :)
<Spaztic_One> Is there a command to reset all packages or whatever to the stock for 9.10?
<thiefy> Spaztic_One, no.
<Spaztic_One> Or a slew of commands
<thiefy> heheh, thanks gardar
<sekyourbox> how do I see what driver I'm using?
<Spaztic_One> rather, not all packages, just the ones that relate to sound
<sekyourbox> how do I see what wifi driver I'm using?
<pfifo> sekyourbox, `lsmod`
<gardar> sekyourbox, if you want to use gui right click the network manager applet and click "connection information"
<coz_> [[thufir]],  do you have a dropbox account?
<Guest12516> GeForce 9800 GX2 1 GB PCI - BOOM! found the video card I want.
<thiefy> Guest12516, you will be happy with that.
<gardar> shoosh coz_ , we talk about ubuntu one here, not dropbox :)
<thiefy> Guest12516, type /nick pleasesetmeanickame
<thiefy> it hurts...
<sekyourbox> Thanks!
<robertzaccour> i went to sound preferences and there is no tab or anything about login sound
<AbortD> anyone here use cairo dock?
<pfifo> Guest12516, not very ambitious are you: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<robertzaccour> AbortD, if you use a dock you'd most likely like AWN better
<gardar> Well I'm lost robertzaccour, never done it myself.... but googling "change ubuntu startup sound" gave bunch of results
<AbortD> AWN?
<Lovecraft_X> there we go nick solved
<coz_> AbortD,  I use cairo dock
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: Are you saying there is better?
<gardar> some say do docky is the best
<AbortD> hehe coz :D
<coz_> AbortD,  you can meet me in #cairo-dock if you like
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, yeah
<waveclaw> I'm a big fan of Cairo, but used AWN (Avant Window Navigator) for  quite a while.
<robertzaccour> AbortD, avant-window-navigator
<janjust> hello all, I have a problem with SSHing into my Ubuntu machine, anyone care to help?
<nixjr> well i started playing with compiz then things got crazy and i had to restart
<thiefy> robertzaccour, please look at this link to solve yoru troubles   http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+karmic+change+login+sound&l=1
<robertzaccour> AbortD, it looks a lot better imo and is more stable
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: alright, you'll have to inform me - give me something that can run Crysis at full spec :D
<gardar> janjust, what sort of a problem?
<robertzaccour> i heard good things about crysis
<gardar> connecting locally or over the net?
<mcgvac> janjust do you have ssh server installed
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, Im sure that will run crysis at full spec, thats not hard todo. Best Nvidia atm is 295GTX i believe.
<gardar> if not, then sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<janjust> gardar: ty for reply, my ubuntu machine has a static ip assigned to it, I can ssh when I have already logging in manually; however, if I haven't i can't.
<nixjr> someone asked about nvidia drivers, im using 185
<janjust> gardar: I'm assuming that's because the connection isn't established until I have already logged in.
<thiefy> Myrtti = ex_girlfriend
<thiefy> hahah
<janjust> yes, I can SSH into it once I'm manually logged in at the machine.
<gardar> that's wired, shouldn't be configured that way by default
<thiefy> gardar, what is the diff between sudo aptitude and apt-get ? i read long ago that you should use aptitude, but do you understand why?
<coz_> AbortD,  cairo dock is the most configurable of the 3 docks available on linux and I believe mich more stable as it is beautiful ...it comes with many themes  all of which can be edited or a new on created
<gardar> should only need to power it on and then bam, ssh into it
<thiefy> bam!
<nixjr> gardar, before i had to cancel the xfer and restart, itd done 6.4gb over about 14mins
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: wow! no kidding! now *that's a video card!
<thiefy> say it!
<thiefy> bam!
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: and super expensive, too!
<janjust> yeah that's how it us with my other machines but they have dynamic address assignment, this one is static, any clues?
<janjust> it is*
<mneptok> thiefy: please stay on-topic
<thiefy> janjust, static vs. dynamic has nothing to do with it...
<thiefy> mneptok, i will try...
<janjust> thiefy: ok.... so any clues?
<rww> thiefy: aptitude used to be significantly better at resolving dependencies. apt-get has caught up to the point where you shouldn't face a situation in Ubuntu that apt-get can't deal with, so it's pretty much a matter of personal taste.
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, GTS is the next step down, resonable price and can be SLi'd together for added performance.
<mneptok> thiefy: you will succeed, or you will be banned.
<janjust> the connection doesn't come alive until I log in
<thiefy> rww, ahh, that is what i thought. taht it didn't matter anymore. thanks.
<thiefy> mneptok, banned out of a free support channel when i have given two hours of my life to helping beginners? really, that is what you would do?
<thiefy> wow.
<gardar> rww, used apt-get recently to remove some packages.... then I ran aptitude and it saw some packages apt-get didn't remove
<pfifo> thiefy, yeah they do
<thiefy> wow. imma /join redhat then.
<Myrtti> thiefy: helping others doesn't give you a "get out of trouble free" card
<mneptok> thiefy: if you have donated two hours, then you should be familiar with the rules that apply to everyone.
<rww> gardar: it's my understanding that apt-get autoremove would have dealt with that, or that you removed the packages instead of purging them, depending on what you mean.
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: wouldn't the 9800gx2 run compiz at full speed and smoothly, thuough?
<rww> gardar: I personally use aptitude, though :)
<thiefy> how many ips do you tink the ban list can hold? do you know how often it gets cleared rww? or you just an angry person?
<janjust> So I don't mean to press the issue but I take it noone could direct me where I should probe the problem?
<gardar> ah, didn't do autoremove, just thought it would come automatically like with aptitude :)
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, yes, 9800 series is good enough, comparing apples to oranges, i would put the 9800 series as equal to PS2 graphics and the GT series at PS3 level
<thiefy> trouble? off topic is trouble? what if i accidentally said some bad advice, how much 'irc trouble' would i be in then?
<thiefy> why are you threatening me?
<thiefy> can you spell the word community, or do lyou just love trying to enforce 'community'?
<mneptok> thiefy: i'm reminding you of the rules, and the consequences of not following them.
<gardar> discuss it in pm guys
<rww> thiefy: I think you have the wrong person, I didn't say anything about banning you. As far as your questions go, #ubuntu-ops would know better than I would, as I'm not an operator.
<janjust> heh drama drama
<etrev> did I just walk in to a middle school?
<mneptok> janjust: the connection that is not active, is it wireless or wired?
<janjust> wired mneptok
<thiefy> i want to give a big huge community hug to angry mneptok.
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: the gts250 is what you're talking about right? i mean that looks pretty good and isn't ridiculously expensive
<mneptok> janjust: if you want the interface active on boot you'll need to set the correct parameters in /etc/network/interfaces
<pfifo> lol, darn 12 year olds staying up late and sneaking onto the computer to providde ubuntu support
<janjust> ok mneptok , I'll go looking around, thank you for your help
<blindclick> thats true ubuntu community
<gardar> there's a new nvidia line coming out in two weeks or so... so old cards might drop in price, just fyi pfifo
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, i paid $160USD on christmas and I have yet to find anything that it cant run
<thiefy> mneptok, isn't 12. she's just a bitch.
<Out_Cold> can you pass key combos in a script? like ^z?
<janjust> lol
<janjust> the goodbye message is priceless
<etrev> OH SNAP
<etrev> HE'S SO COOL
<codeshepherd> netstat -antp| grep :3331  says the following...  tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3331            0.0.0.0:*              LISTEN        .. now which process is listening on 3331 and how do i kill the process?
<mneptok> someone needs a juice box and a nap.
<gardar> lol
<etrev> lol
<Out_Cold> i do, i do
<pfifo> lol
<blindclick> lol
<etrev> that was a much needed collective "lol"
<blindclick> why ban theify?
<nixjr> i wish i had a pc when i was 12
<mneptok> blindclick: not a subject for this channel.
<Out_Cold> so anyone know if you can pass meta characters off as viable script commands?
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: then its a great choice - ill go with it
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, you shouldn't be disappoint
<nokia3510> hello
<blindclick> mneptok; what would the theify subject be then?
<mneptok> blindclick: join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss bans
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, and in a year when there 50 bucks you can get a second and bridge them together
<blindclick> mneptok; ok, I will thank you.
<nokia3510> what could be the reason the boot process halts for a few seconds asking for luks passphrase but continues after a while even if I'm still typing the pass ?
<dbook82> I recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 but it does not recognize my cd/dvd rom drive, some help plz?
<nokia3510> crypttab/fstab are setup properly and manual mount works ok
<blindclick> dbook82; you need to use K3B
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: thats a great idea too
<dbook82> blindclick: K3B?
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, thats my personal plan
<blindclick> dbook82; yup
<dbook82> where do i find that? can I get it on synaptic?
<mneptok> dbook82: is this an internal drive? SATA? PATA? make? model?
<mneptok> dbook82: K3B may well not help
<nokia3510> perhaps it's an upstart related issue ?
<dbook82> mneptok: its an internal drive in my acer laptop, its a matsushita if memory serves me
<pfifo> dbook82, K3B is a program to burn media, if you cant detect the presence of a drive then it probbally wont be much use
<blindclick> I had a problem with Brasero, K3B cured it. All DVD/CD copys work with it and not with the built in Ubuntu Brasero software.
<codeshepherd> netstat says that  port 3331 is used by sshd... how do i force sshd to release the port ?  netstat -antp | grep 3331 outputs tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3331            0.0.0.0:*              LISTEN      14973/sshd: deepan
<MrPiracy> i am having problems connecting to a printer on a win7 machine in my home network. could anyone please help?
<dbook82> right, my problem is unbuntu isn't even recognizing my drive. it can recognize usb drives and my printer but my my cd/dvdrom drive
<MrPiracy> dbook82: is ur cd drive working properly?
<Lovecraft_X> pfifo: yeah but would the 512mb gts250 be a good choice and still run the newer games
<dbook82> under windows it is
<dbook82> under linux its not
<blindclick> Linux is not made for games, so stop trying to play them on Linux. Get a VM to play them in.
<MrPiracy> dbook82: is it internal drive?
<dbook82> yes it is
<blindclick> Linux games suck.
<blindclick> They are developing though.
<pfifo> Lovecraft_X, yes it will run all newer games, I recommend getting 1GB or better. Some of the newer games can used more than 512 for textures.
<waveclaw> programer art hurts the eyes.  But wine works for me.
<braden> women
<dbook82> mrpirate: yes its internal
<dbook82> sorry MrPiracy
<nokia3510> halp
<nokia3510> anyone luks savvy ?
<blindclick> !halp - command not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrPiracy> dbook82: i assume itś not listed in "places" rite?
<Losha> blindclick: brasero is riddled with bugs. It's unusable...
<braden> I have only one thing on my mind...
<dbook82> MrPiracy: no its not, and /cdrom folder is empty
<MrPiracy> dbook82: didn't you mess with ur ftab file?
<TironN> Losha: its been fine for me. But I don't do anything special
<dbook82> no i did not
<Losha> TironN: I suppose it must work for someone, or it would be gone...
<dbook82> MrPiracy: no i haven't messed with that file
<braden> I understand that this is off topic but I am feeling this way now so I feel as if I should share it....
<pfifo> Basero works for me too, but if it didn't wodim has never let me down
<ZykoticK9> braden, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<TironN> Losha: what's wrong for you?
<MrPiracy> dbook82: try to get the brand and model # of ur drive and check for compatibility with ubuntu. i doubt there would be any, but i cant think of anything else to try, cd drives are pretty ordinary
<blindclick> Basero sucks
<blindclick> Does not work for my AMD x64
<dbook82> I know it mystifies me... everything else works fine...
<braden> DICE...EA.... have completely ruined that Battlefield brand with Battlefield Bad Company 2
<janjust> ok so setting up a static connection in /etc/network/interfaces failed
<freeride> hi guys, please help! How to increase APT::Cache-Limit in Karmic???
<dbook82> MrPiracy: I'll check on that, thanks
<Losha> TironN: I don't use it any more, so I don't actually recall. I'm use growisofs and/or cdrecord now.
<braden> I am depressed
<ZykoticK9> !ot > braden
<ubottu> braden, please see my private message
<janjust> it seems it has overridden my networks managers settings and now the machine won't connect at all :/
<MrPiracy> dbook82: wait ... cd drives are not mounted unless u have a disk in it. do you have a disk?
<dbook82> yes
<braden> bot! this is serious stuff
<MrPiracy> dbook82: try other disks then, it might be a disk structure issue
<dbook82> right now i have the live dvd disc i used to install ubuntu with, and before that i tried a music cd
<freeride> hi guys, please help! How to increase APT::Cache-Limit in Karmic???
<braden> BF2 was awesome!
<Losha> braden: please discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic...
<braden> :(
<blindclick> help out America and vote 5 stars please - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeI8KR1L83o
<janjust> well I gotta run, hope to resolve this at a later time, peace all!
<freeride> please help! How to increase APT::Cache-Limit in Karmic???
<MrPiracy> dbook82: hmmmm check the mount command and try to mount it manually
<TironN> Losha: ill try cdrecord tonight
<braden> sudo su
<pfifo> sudo -s > sudo su
<ZykoticK9> braden, don't give that command - it isn't even correct
<freeride> please help! How to increase APT::Cache-Limit in Karmic???
<freeride> ANYONE, please help! How to increase APT::Cache-Limit in Karmic???
<braden> not correct?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > freaky[t]
<dbook82> MrPiracy: where do i find the mount commands? and how do i mount manually?
<ubottu> freaky[t], please see my private message
<braden> how so please?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > freeride
<ubottu> freeride, please see my private message
<Losha> TironN: if brasero works fine for you, no need to change, except as a learning experience...
<Lovecraft_X> Will Ubuntu read an external DVD writer?
<braden> yes
<MrPiracy> dbook82:  open a terminal window and type mount
<rww> ubottu: who | braden
<ubottu> braden: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Losha> Lovecraft_X: in general, yes. Should be plug and play (famous last words...)
<TironN> Losha: I do want to learn! Half the fun of Linux.
<Losha> TironN: go for it then....
<dbook82> MrPiracy: anything else besides mount? i just tpyed mount and hit enter and got a bunch of lines of stuff
<MrPiracy> dbook82: try mount --help
<pfifo> dbook82, try `man mount`
<MrPiracy> dbook82: try to google to get the correct syntax to mount a cd drive
<ZykoticK9> !google > MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy, please see my private message
<braden> Gslap
<Losha> dbook82: what kind of drive, how is it connected?
<MrPiracy> ZykoticK9: hehe, ok, sorry
<dbook82> MrPiracy: cd/dvd rom matsushita, internal
<jastor> funny thing is that it lists my bd player as as normal cdplayer ;)
<Losha> dbook82: and what's on the disk you've put in it?
<jastor> it has no problem burning cds or dvds :) it just says taht
<MrPiracy> dbook82: hang on
<dbook82> losha: first was a music cd, second the ubuntu live dvd i used to install, third... diablo 2 play disk
<harisund> Has anyone got Ubuntu running on a EEE T91MT (it's supposed to be a multi touch tablet, but I can live without the "multi" part. I just want touch screen to work..
<MrPiracy> dbook82: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<Losha> dbook82: and you're saying you can't read any of them?
<kel> harisund: Yes actually.
<dbook82> losha: thats correct...
<dbook82> MrPiracy: ok wait one
<jastor> Losha: for a minute i were afraid you were going to say youd ahve to specify iso9660 / juliet / whatever type for the mount ;)
<harisund> kel: Are there any links to drivers? I am not able to find anything on the web regarding a non-Windows T91
<snxs> hello, im haveing a problem.. after i log in the ubuntu splash screen starts and all seems fine and then my monitor tells me im out of range.. how can i fix this ? im obviously not because the login screen looks good
<Losha> jastor: I'm waiting to see what the result of MrPiracy's mount command is first :-)
<jastor> snxs: they could be set up for diffrent hz/resolutions ;)
<jastor> snxs: ctrl+alt+f1 .. and login ... and edit the settings by terminal
<dbook82> MrPiracy: says can't find /dev/cdrom/mnt/cdrom in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jastor> dbook82: you forogt a space
<snxs> jastor , xorg.conf? or is there another file
<ZykoticK9> dbook82, MrPiracy's command has a few issues - you could try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt" - but i don't think it will work either
<dbook82> put the space in and it says only root can do that
<MrPiracy> dbook82: read ZykoticK9
<dbook82> wait one
<MrPiracy> i am having problems connecting to a printer on a win7 machine in my home network. could anyone please help?
<jastor> snxs: im unsure .. to be honest ;) i havent really touched it since it was called x11.conf or something .. no idea where its stored now :P because my resolution isnt listed in xorg.conf only various mouse/input stuff
<KB1JWQ> gardar: Thanks.  What differentiates aptitude from apt-get?
<dbook82> ok entered it and the terminal is blank
<dbook82> wait...
<eycel> can some one help me for a minute?
<MrPiracy> dbook82: leave it there ... see if u can find it in places now
<dbook82> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<dbook82> MrPiracy: negative... nothing else in places
<ZykoticK9> dbook82, that means that Ubuntu is not seeing a cdrom attached to /dev/sr0 - which is sorta what i expected
<jastor> couldnt just be that the cddrive is empty?
<Losha> ZykoticK9: I'm thinking hardware failure at this point...
<dbook82> zkotick9: how do i attach?
<ZykoticK9> Losha, i have no idea
<MrPiracy> dbook82: i never faced such error, i am afraid i cant help any further
<Spaztic_One> Losha! remember me from yesterday?
<dbook82> hmmm your assistance is appreciated MrPiracy
<ZykoticK9> dbook82, you could have a look through "dmesg" and see if you see any mention of your cdrom (especially errors), but it's a lot to comb through if you don't know what you're looking for
<Losha> Spaztic_One: it's a pretty unforgettable nick (that's a good thing)
<Spaztic_One> =D
<jastor> ZykoticK9: grep ,)
<dbook82> zkotick9: where is dmesg?
<jastor> ZykoticK9: less ;)
<eycel> can any one check http://www.mplays.co.cc and tell me how its working in there firefox?
<ZykoticK9> jastor, true - but do you know what we should be searching for?  i don't.
<Spaztic_One> Well, I am unfortunately still having problems with sound. might you be able to lend a hand?
<jastor> ZykoticK9, Losha: my bd drive says the same thing ;) sr0 unknown device .. because i dont have any cd/dvd/bd in it :)
<eycel> pew
<jastor> so id put hardwarefault in the "less likely" pile
<jastor> not saying its not an possiblilit y;)
<Losha> jastor: odd, mine says 'no medium found' which is what I'd expect...
<snxs> well yes, in my case it is xorg.conf and well im lost im not sure what i should be changing, i know its is on range..
<Losha> dbook82: please type: hdparm -i /dev/sr0 and tell us if there's any output...
<jastor> Losha: :)
<Losha> dbook82: please type: ---> sudo hdparm -i /dev/sr0 and tell us if there's any output...
<jastor> Losha: well .. i cant say there is no possible way of it having some sort of fault .. but its working as it should for what i use it for
<Spaztic_One> Jastor, that's what she said.
<blindclick> just use K3B it works, instead of using all these sudo command stuff
<hanasaki> which program launches the pulse audio applet
<hanasaki> ?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > dbook82
<ubottu> dbook82, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> dbook82, dmesg is actually a command - it lists out the kernel messages
<dbook82> losha: hdio_drive_cmd(identify) failed: invalid exchange, hdio_get_identify failed: no message of desired type
<Sumo-Ente> help i lost my login - can only get something if i boot in recoverymode
<Debian911> I can't for the life of me find any 'readahead' package in my Ubuntu Server 9.10 install - have I gone made or its not installed with the Server variation? Trying to optimze SSD drives but getting no where
<Losha> dbook82: and finally, run dmesg | egrep -i dvd
<rsk> Debian911 there's sreadahead and readahead in 9.10
<Spaztic_One> Losha, I am still having problems with audio. Do you think you might be able to help?
<jastor> ZykoticK9: wait .. looking for what?
<jastor> <-- rather distracted
<Sumo-Ente> get Ubuntu 9.10 laptop tty1      laptop login:       but where is my graphical desktop
<Losha> Spaztic_One: removing pulseaudo was kind of my last shot, since that worked for me, so I dunno what to tell you, apart from the fact that linux is notorious for sound problems...
<Debian911> rsk: doing an 'aptitude show'
<knoppies> is there a cli command for me to reset my 'gnome panels'?
<dbook82> losha: should i type out whats on hte terminal?
<jastor> ZykoticK9: cdrom? dmesg | grep sr0
<ZykoticK9> jastor, see Losha's comment re dmesg
<Debian911> rsk: doing an 'aptitude show' on ethier of those comes up with nothing mate*
<Debian911> rsk: Also I believed that ureadahead was meant to be included in latest kernel
<hanasaki> any thoughts on what causes this and how to fix?   gdm-simple-slave[7854]: WARNING: Unable to connect to display ::1:9
<hmw> i reinstalled, copied back my backup of .wine and want to restore the entries in the WINE menu under "Applications", but  my ICONS are GONE. How can I give the launchers the appropriate icons?
<Debian911> but for the life of me cant find what I'm using or how to disable it/edit
<Losha> dbook82: ideally, paste it to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com. Failing that, does it even mention your dvd drive?
<jastor> ZykoticK9: i get teh same error .. it shows up in dmesg without any warnings .. hdparn -i /dev/sr0 and whatnot works fine .. and i now watch a dvd that has crappier vfx than plan 9 ;)
<dbook82> yes it does... matshita dvd-ram
<knoppies> !gnomepanel
<Spaztic_One> Losha: Ah. It also seems that the remedies for sound problems are somewhat controversial, as numerous people say that removing pulseaudio is good, bad, and some say to leave it be and do something completely different.
<jastor> ZykoticK9: so .. sr0 device not found for me (and probably him) = no media in cd/dvd/bddrive .()
<jastor> :)
<Sumo-Ente> i can't login since it says my login is incorrect - help
<ZykoticK9> jastor, i'm guessing it's just using a different device then /dev/sr0
<jastor> ZykoticK9: unknown device*
<jastor> typed wrong ;)
<dbook82> losha: ok should i paste the url to here?
<knoppies> Sumo-Ente, I assume you are certain that you are using the correct credentials, that your cum-lock/caps-lock keys are in the right state.
<Losha> dbook82: ok, that's good, that means the kernel sees the drive. Yes, please paste the url
<knoppies> Sumo-Ente, num-lock, my bad.
<dbook82> losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ebmaSZXJ
<jastor> dbook82: dmesg | grep sr
<jastor> hmm
<Terry1> gardar, are you available?
<Losha> dbook82: that looks ok, and it says your cdrom is on /dev/sr0. Can you put the live cd back in?
<Terry1> I have tried to fix "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'." issue by follow this step from the forum. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554153 However, it hasn't been successful. It still tell me the same error
<foul_owl> hey, how do you disable the popups in pidgin
<Sumo-Ente> ok i got in - somehow :-) but with just a command prompt - and some msg about errors on update
<Debian911> I can't for the life of me find any 'readahead' package in my Ubuntu Server 9.10 install - have I gone made or its not installed with the Server variation? Trying to optimze SSD drives but getting no where - Checking the usual 'sreadahead', 'ureadahead' etc
<dbook82> losha: wait one
<Mimi> SOUNDCONVERTER | SoundConverter needs python-gstreamer 0.10! |  That thing is installed already! What gives? I've tried reinstalling both soundconverter and p.gst, purging and all.  Please help!
<foul_owl> disable the popups in pidgin or rythmbox
<Losha> Spaztic_One: there does seem to be a consensus that pulseaudio is buggy in Ubuntu. Did you try removing it?
<Spaztic_One> losha, how similar or dissimilar are Karmic and Jaunty in regards to audio and how it handles it?
<Spaztic_One> I did, and I think that was part of what made things worse
<Spaztic_One> IE, the control panel coudn't load up.
<Spaztic_One> couldn't*
<theadmin> IE? Internet Explorer? What?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: I've never run jaunty. I've only run hardy and karmic. Which are you running?
<Spaztic_One> Also, pardon the Windows Terminology.
<dbook82> losha: ok live dvd is back in hte drive
<Spaztic_One> and theadmin, IE meaning "In Example"
<Terry1> lol
<theadmin> Spaztic_One: I've ran jaunty if the problem is version-specific, might help
<Losha> dbook82: ok, once more with feeling. sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/tmp.  Watch your spaces!!
<Terry1> Is there anybody available to help me with the nvidia problem?
<Spaztic_One> I wouldn't dare say IE as in the portal for suckage and virii.
<Spaztic_One> Also, Losha, I am running Karmic
<Losha> Spaztic_One: so, you removed pulseaudio and have no sound at all still?
<Spaztic_One> And TheAdmin, what do you mean?
<theadmin> Spaztic_One: Well, Losha claimed you run Jaunty and he never did run that, i did so i thought i might help
<Spaztic_One> Losha, correct. It is currently installed as with it removed I couldn't access any of the controls for which device my system was using
<Sumo-Ente> knoppies, Thanks - i just need to start the graphical interface - i do not know anything else
<dbook82> losha: mkdir: cannot create directory '/mnt/tmp': file exists, mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<theadmin> Sumo-Ente: Does "startx" work?
<Spaztic_One> theadmin: I am not running Janunty, but I am checking on a forum ( techguy.org ) to see if they have any previously solved issues similar to mine.
<theadmin> And what's "sr"?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: sorry, you've exhausted my knowledge (what little of it there is). In your place, I would remove pulseaudio (again) and run alsamixer to configure playback...
<Mimi> theadmin, it's a CD or a Virtual CD
<Mimi> theadmin,  (or dvd, sorry ;;)
<illyume> http://jlschaffer.bluezone.usu.edu/laptopspecs.html --- at the very bottom of the page. Why can't I get Ubuntu to talk to this card? x.x
<theadmin> Mimi: Err, huh, i mean, my CD drive is at /dev/scd0
<Sumo-Ente> is says startx is not installed ????
<Spaztic_One> Losha, alrighty. I'll try that. The command is what, sudo apt-get remove [or should I do purge?] pulseaudio
<Losha> dbook82: ok, running out of options. Last desperate attempt, take out the dvd, power cycle the system, making sure it powers down fully to reset the hardware, then try again...
<theadmin> Sumo-Ente: It probably means you have NO graphical environment there. Install the ubuntu-desktop package (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<dbook82> losha: ok will do in a moment, gotta send an email
<Terry1> Can anyone help me with this problem please? Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' I have been getting that every time I reboot the machine but it won't allow me to save the setting of how I want my monitors to be
<Sumo-Ente> well - sudo is not found ???
<ZykoticK9> Terry1, are you using Nvidia?
<Terry1> Yes I am
<Losha> Spaztic_One: it's in here somewhere: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<tamran> can anyone please give me the rundown on getting pulseaudio working in Kubuntu 9.10?
<Terry1> I have followed this instruction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554153
<tamran> nobody is in kubuntu channel
<theadmin> Sumo-Ente: Wait. What do you see on your screen?
<hohosr> Alright I have been trying to get my wireless driver to power up my video card for 5 hours now. Any help would be more than appreciated. Intel pro/wireless 2100
<Spaztic_One> Losha *sigh* it seems as if I am fighting a losing battle. Each step doesn't seem to help (for long anyway), and it seems as if it makes it harder for the next person I ask.
<hohosr> Complete noob
<Terry1> ZykoticK9, is there something I am missing?
<theadmin> It seems i'm the only one who has no problems with sound, wireless, graphics, display... only the mic... Strange
<ZykoticK9> Terry1, are you also getting a "failed to parse" error in nvidia-settings when you try to save?
<hohosr> Well I just finally got my ethernet to work today
<Terry1> No
<Sumo-Ente> after prompt: E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<hohosr> My wireless really does not wanna go
<Sumo-Ente> then askes if i am root
<theadmin> Sumo-Ente: I mean, the prompt, does it state "root@someplace:~#" or "user@someplace:~$"?
<dbook82> losha: this is crazy... ubuntu even recognizes the sd card from my phone!!!
<ZykoticK9> Terry1, sorry lost internet there - are you getting the failed to parse?
<Sumo-Ente> user@someplace:/$
<theadmin> Sumo-Ente: Hm, weird.
<nareshsankapelly> hello evey one
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: No, he is not
<nareshsankapelly> I'm new hre
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, thanks
<Losha> Spaztic_One: I sympathize. If it's any consolation, I had no better luck on Fedora or Debian...
<theadmin> nareshsankapelly: Hello. If you have any support questions, please ask straight away
<nareshsankapelly> thnx..:)
<Lovecraft_X> brb!
<Sumo-Ente> if i boot the machine i get the ubuntu logo shortly then just a underscore in left upper corner for a loooooong time - if i boot to rcovery i end here
<Spaztic_One> losha, Ah, yeah. Also, how do I make sure that my system is trying to output through the correct device? I ran alsamixer and set everything (except the mux or whatever that one is) to full, and I am still getting nothing.
<theadmin> Sumo-Ente: Hm... Can you try running fsck from a live CD?
<hohosr> When i ran a command to test my wireless card it came back with a 0 meaning the device is switched off. I am on a laptop and there is non external switch. The Fn command does not work it as expected. Any ideas?
<Sumo-Ente> there was a lot of fsck errors it tried to repair before this happend - i will try to run from live cd
<Mimi> Hmmm... spend our 5th yr anniversary with my husband, or play with Lucid beta? Hmm... tough choice...
<Losha> Spaztic_One: make sure you set anything labelled Master and anything labelled PCM to maximum and that they're not muted (m key, shows 00 at the bottom)...
<Spaztic_One> Mimi, oh spend it with your husband.
<Sumo-Ente> well shutdown now wnat me to be root - i guess i just need to be bad and power off on the awitch
<Spaztic_One> losha, done that too.
<Losha> dbook82: ok, try and mount the live cd again...
<Spaztic_One> losha, wait, when its muted it shows the 00, or does it show the MM?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: do you know what chipset your audio is. Maybe it's truly incompatible? MM means muted...
<Losha> Mimi: according to my mother, the first 30 years of marriage are the most difficult...
<theadmin> I'm getting choppy audio playback while starting new apps, any idea?
<Spaztic_One> Losha, surely one of the three audio handlers would be compatable? Besides, it was working the other day, would have worked at all if it was incompatable?
<magicjoe> is there a channel for yaboot help?
<Mimi> Losha,  hehe, it's good to know that there's light at the end of the tunnel LOL jk jk. :)   well, it's just I've been waiting for beta for so long, I'm really excited about Ubuntu *rolls eyes* Plus, husband is *never& at my birthday because he has annual training for the military! LOl
<Out_Cold> magicjoe, are you in #yaboot?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: the fact that it worked for a while is a good sign, but sound suddenly stopping working *is* one of the complaints I see here...
<an0nym0us> hey there
<nareshsankapelly> i'm new here ..using URC in Pidgin
<yanuzico260191> hi
<theadmin> nareshsankapelly: You mean "IRC", right?
<dum> how do i link to a static library source files so that i can step through the code from my application (which utilizes the library)
<nareshsankapelly> interested to use IRC in Xchat-gnome
<theadmin> nareshsankapelly: And what seems to be the problem?
<Out_Cold> xchat-gnome is garbage.. use just xchat
<nareshsankapelly> threadadmin: yes
<darolu> Mimi: if you are considering to play with Lucid instead of spending a night with your husband on your 5th anniversary seriously, you should start looking for a good divorce lawyer =P
<nareshsankapelly> I have problem with xchat
<nareshsankapelly> it's not getting installed
<Out_Cold> nareshsankapelly, what problem?
<Out_Cold> how are you trying to install?
<theadmin> nareshsankapelly: Just a quick check, HOW do you install it?
<nareshsankapelly> system
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: have you tried to install it via command line to see if it prints an error?
<theadmin> nareshsankapelly: Huh? System?
<Out_Cold> nareshsankapelly, got to be more specific than 'system'
<Mimi> darolu, I was being silly :P Ofc I'll spend it with him, thought I might be daydreaming about ubuntu :D     Oh well, I'm sure he daydreams when he's with me too :P
<nareshsankapelly> system->administration->synaptic software manager
<Sumo-Ente> how can i be root under the live cd
<theadmin> nareshsankapelly: So, you went there, marked it for installation and clicked "Apply", right?
<Out_Cold> nareshsankapelly, try opening a terminal and typing sudo apt-get install xchat
<theadmin> Sumo-Ente: sudo -i
<nareshsankapelly> yes
<darolu> Sumo-Ente: sudo su or what theadmin said
<Out_Cold> nareshsankapelly, make sure you close the other software application first
<dum> i'm linking to the avahi library, but i want to step into the avahi code from my application..
<nareshsankapelly> yes
<Out_Cold> nareshsankapelly, did it say it installed?
<nareshsankapelly> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nareshsankapelly>   xchat: Depends: libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.7) but it is not going to be installed
<nareshsankapelly> E: Broken packages
<darolu> Mimi: I'm glad to read it :) enjoy your night, you can play with Lucid instead having a cigarette ;)
<nareshsankapelly> I'm getting the above messages
<basncy> `a darolu
<[[thufir]]> coz_: cannot play this file:  http://www.speedyshare.com/files/21474582/file2018451-replay323-1.avi
<dbook82> Losha: nothing. drive is still not recognized...
<Sumo-Ente> theadmin: i get -bash: /dev/sda1: Permission deneied
<defli> hi
<coz_> [[thufir]],  ok hold on let me download that
<theadmin> Sumo-Ente: What are you trying to do?
<defli> i am using ubuntu 10.04 alpha 3
<coz_> [[thufir]],  I know it wont play in the browser so hold on
<coz_> [[thufir]],  i want to examine the file
<Sumo-Ente> fsck
<Spaztic_One> losha... I think I'm going to hurt something.
<defli> i dont run ubuntu one
<Out_Cold> nareshsankapelly, try sudo apt-get -f install xchat
<nareshsankapelly> Out_Cold: when i install using command line i'm getting messages like xchat: Depends: libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.7) but it is not going to be installed
<Spaztic_One> Losha: Probably the sound card.
<[[thufir]]> coz_: thanks.  pword:  levanohunuso
<Losha> dbook82: is it a laptop?
<dbook82> yes it is
<Losha> Spaztic_One: sorry, dunno what to tell you....
<Out_Cold> nareshsankapelly, what is the release you are using of ubuntu?
<nareshsankapelly> Out_Cold: still getting the same
<blindclick> sudo jtr aghhhhhh
<Spaztic_One> Losha: No, cause I got it working on my onboard sound again. I don't even know how really.
<nareshsankapelly> Out_Cold: 8.04
<Losha> dbook82: unfortunate, I'm back to suspecting the dvd drive is faulty somehow...
<neptunepink> What package would I install to get manpages for C's stdlib?
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: execute "sudo apt-get check" print your results
<darolu> pastebin*
<dbook82> the drive works just fine when i'm running windows
<Spaztic_One> Losha: I followed what the site said to reinstall it and stuff, and when it wouldn't play though my sound card, I switched to my onboard, and lo and behold, it works.
<Losha> dbook82: sorry, I'm out of ideas. Maybe someone else can help?
<Spaztic_One> Losha Reinstall Pulseaudio that is
<nareshsankapelly> darolu: getting the same problem of dependencies
<dbook82> appreciate the help losha... i shall try again later
<Out_Cold> nareshsankapelly, you need to fix the library dependancy.. i'm heading to bed though. the older release is maybe using an old repo
<Losha> Spaztic_One: the trouble with not knowing what fixed it is, it might break again. Oh well, at least you have a workaround for the moment...
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: does it tell you what package is damaged or missing?
<neptunepink> manpages-dev, perhaps?
 * Losha is drawing zero for zero tonight...
<neptunepink> yes, that looks like it, excellennt...
<nareshsankapelly> darolu: yes it's libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.7
<gnychis> does Ubuntu have a firewall running by default?
<Spaztic_One> Losha: yes. I'll just have to never shut down / log out from my machine. =)
 * dbook82 pats losha on the back
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: you need to remove and then reinstall libperl5.8
<coz_> [[thufir]],  this is going to take another 3 minutes or so to download so hold on
<dbook82> its all good
<nareshsankapelly> darolu: ok
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: sudo apt-get remove --purge libperl5.8 then when it is gone sudo apt-get install libperl5.8
<Sumo-Ente> theadmin: if i do it from the system - administration - disk utility     i get no errors
<[[thufir]]> coz_: I know, big file.
<hDy> this is a pretty noob question, but once I make && make install a program I can delete the source right?
<dbook82> do we have a fan of dune in the room?
<theadmin> hDy: Yep
<coz_> [[thufir]], you might want to get a free dropbox account
<dbook82> this should be an easy question. how do i access sessions so i can add to programs to the startup?
<nareshsankapelly>  darolu: depends perl-base
<[[thufir]]> dbook82: session?  I think see perl, java, tomcat, etc.  no?
<hohosr> Alright I have been trying to get my wireless driver to power up my video card for 5 hours now. Any help would be more than appreciated. Intel pro/wireless 2100
<[[thufir]]> dbook82: what's your container?  do they have a channel?
<nareshsankapelly>  darolu: I have tried to install libperl5.8 but it depends on perl-baase
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: did you get that when you tried to install the library or when you removed it?
<dbook82> thufir: so i can have compiz and conky run at start up. and is your nick based on thufir hawat?
<nareshsankapelly> when I tried to install
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: install perl-base then, or if you wish, install xchat directly and should install all the packages you need, do it with: sudo apt-get install xchat
<nareshsankapelly> darolu:But perl-base is installed in my system
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: try installing xchat directly, it should install the perl library you manually uninstalled
<Sumo-Ente> i get clean when i run the fsck
<nareshsankapelly> darolu: No, it's not installing itself
<nareshsankapelly> darolu: I'm getting the same problem
<coz_> [[thufir]],  no luck with that video here either/...it is reporting the same error   applicatoin/zip-decoder plugin not installed
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: if you did remove the library, "sudo apt-get -f xchat" should work, you may need to run sudo apt-get update first
<[[thufir]]> coz_: and there's no such plugin or codec, right?
<[[thufir]]> coz_: can you "force" that file to try another codec?
<Copperred> Hello.....anyone know how to complete delete and/or wipe the main calendar in Evolution so I may start a new one fresh?
<coz_> [[thufir]],  I am trying hold on
<nareshsankapelly>  darolu: thanks a lot
<darolu> nareshsankapelly: np
<coz_> [[thufir]],  no luck
<coz_> [[thufir]],  go to the ##linux channel and tell them there the error ..maybe they have a solution
<[[thufir]]> coz_: ok, thanks for trying.  how do you try to force it, out of curiosity?
<X-Frog> is there a huge difference between ubuntu and osx
<iceroot> X-Frog: yes
<illyume> Yes. >.>
<[[thufir]]> X-Frog: not so much if you're using the CLI.
<darolu> X-Frog: yes, MacOSX is based on BSD, not Linux
<iceroot> X-Frog: one is linux, the other is bsd
<coz_> [[thufir]],  I was just chaning the format on the file is all
<Copperred> Hello.....anyone know how to complete delete and/or wipe the main calendar in Evolution so I may start a new one fresh?
<X-Frog> iceroot, was wondering...was thinking about getting macbook...but if its a huge learning curve ill keep the laptop i have
<darolu> X-Frog: they do have a lot in common though, some programs can be -relatively easy- ported from linux to osx
<X-Frog> they are kinda pricey tho
<[[thufir]]> they're more similar than dissimar, not to flame, but for clarity that should be said.
<[[thufir]]> coz_: ok, thanks for the try :)
<darolu> yeah they are pricey, their software is not cheap, uhmmm you can use a terminal there, that helps, it comes with Vi installed by default :p
<coz_> [[thufir]], ok let me know if you find a solution for this :)
<X-Frog> :) my wife likes the apple look...she says they are cute....i thought it was just a paid version of linux.
<X-Frog> i personally like ubuntu over everything else....plus im fond of open source
<iceroot> X-Frog: buy a macbook with intel-cpu and install ubuntu on it
<darolu> X-Frog: they are good, MacOSX has UNIX certification I think, if you have the money go for it, if you get tired of OSX you can always install Ubuntu on them
<[[thufir]]> coz_: I think it's a windows virus.  I might try that software from http://jjpeg.com/flv.html just to see.
<X-Frog> iceroot, i could dual boot...she would be happy and i  could still have my ubuntu...good idea
<iceroot> X-Frog: yes or dualboot
<coz_> [[thufir]],  frankly i wouldnt bother with this file...if it doesnt run on linux then its just a no go from my perspective
<[3]nertia> How do I figure out which version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<Copperred> Hello.....anyone know how to complete delete and/or wipe the main calendar in Evolution so I may start a new one fresh?
<darolu> X-Frog: I have one (well the wife) and I can recommend them, iPhoto is amazing, the face recognition feature is really neat.
<darolu> [3]nertia: open a terminal and type "uname -a"
<[3]nertia> lol
<darolu> :p
<[3]nertia> Linux box 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<theadmin> Why the heck does the output of "apt-cache search xchat" contain "pidgin-plugin-pack"?
<[3]nertia> I don't think that really applies, does it?
<[3]nertia> I mean it shows the kernel version =/
<[3]nertia> #45-Ubuntu
<zebastian> anyone use lxde here? i'm using hardy and everytime i log out when i log back in the desktop picture ive chosen is not there and the desktop picture option is unchecked on the desktop properties
<X-Frog> darolu, is it pretty easy for newbies.....she gets frustrated if u cant just point and clik....i have to keep windows box for her
<[3]nertia> Is that what I'm looking for =/
<jbob> [3]nertia: cat /etc/lsb-release
<theadmin> jbob: what for, i mean, you can just do "lsb_release -r", right?
<[3]nertia> theadmin: Yeah lol
<[3]nertia> /exec <3
<darolu> X-Frog: MacOSX is really easy to use for the newbies, it may take her a while to get used to it if she uses Windows but in general is easier to use than any OS I've ever used
<mardum> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on amd64 - the installer is giving a msg about 'no mountable filesystem media' or similar.  so it boots from there into "ash" and I can mount filesystems fine... dmesg says all media recognized just fine.  I don't need an ext4 part or ntfs or something weird, right?
<jbob> theadmin: my version also give the codename
<[3]nertia> Thanks guys/gals/whatever
<darolu> X-Frog: and it will be good for you too as it is harder to screw the system up :P
<theadmin> jbob: Yeah and some other stuff... Hm... !lsb_release --short --codename && lsb_release -r
<Darkyyy> there's no place like /home/
<theadmin> jbob: Damn this stupid plugin only works in the beginning of a message
<rww> theadmin: what stupid plugin?
<darolu> [3]nertia: 2.6.28 kernel was used in Unbuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope"
<theadmin> rww: Pidgin "exec" plugin, is supposed to execute a command whenever i type "/exec command" or "!command"
<theadmin> rww: And parse the output into the message
<dum> eish... so no ideas.. :(
<mardum> am I not using a proper installation media?  I downloaded the 9.10 iso and am booting from cd...
<theadmin> mardum: No, this has to be the right one
<mardum> for a single disk, ow should it be partitioned going in?
<mardum> s/ow/how
<iceroot> theadmin: beacuse apt-cache search is searching the package-name AND the description, so apt-cache show pidgin-plugin-pack is containing the string xchat
<theadmin> iceroot: "pidgin-plugin-pack - 42 useful plugins for Pidgin"... Not a single x
<mardum> or shouldn't it matter and my problem is something else...
<simula> can anyone see a problem in my karmic udev rule (it's not launching my script) -> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", KERNEL=="sd*", ACTION=="add", PROGRAM="/usr/local/bin/backup_n900 %k"
<iceroot> theadmin:  XChat Chats: makes Pidgin use the chat-widget (GtkXText) used by XChat for chats
<theadmin> iceroot: Oh.
<iceroot> theadmin: as i said, apt-cache show pidgin-plugin-pack
<Darkyyy> i need help
<Darkyyy> i encountered a bug
<iceroot> theadmin: in the description
<iceroot> !bug | Darkyyy
<Darkyyy> i switched my ubuntu language from hebrew to english
<ubottu> Darkyyy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Darkyyy> and the desktop folder is still in hebrew
<dum> this is one harsh environment..
<Darkyyy> but all the others are back in english
<dum> :(
<eycel> can some one help me for a minute
<dum> eycel: i've been trying to get some one to help me.. but these guys aint close to nice
<dum> :(
<eycel> i lov eit here
<darolu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eycel> they were very helpful earlier
<Darkyyy> so how do i config ubuntu to use the "Desktop" folder again ?
<eycel> what do u need dum?
<dum> ubottu: i will believe it when i see it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robertzaccour> is kde wallet really necessary to use in kde?
<mardum> so when you guys installed your ubuntu, did you partition your disk beforehand?  Does the disk have to be empty or have an empty primary partition?  Or does it not matter?
<robertzaccour> ubottu who made you?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> ubottu: tell robertzaccour about yourself
<ubottu> robertzaccour, please see my private message
<dum> eycel: was trying to get help stepping into library source code
<darolu> mardum: the short answer is it doesn't matter, you can configure your hard disk the way you want it through the installation process.
<Darkyyy> so how do i config ubuntu to use the "Desktop" folder again ?
<robertzaccour> ubottu: tell Flannel about yourself
<ubottu> Flannel, please see my private message
<robertzaccour> is kde wallet really necessary to use?
<eycel> id like it if some one could check my website for me http://www.mplays.co.cc and tell me if its working with firefox
<Darkyyy> omg guys this is really weird can please anyone help
<darolu> !patience > Darkyyy
<ubottu> Darkyyy, please see my private message
<robertzaccour> is konqueror a better default browser than firefox and chrome?
<dum> eycel: your site seems fine to me
<simula> has anyone here written custom udev rules for karmic?
<eycel> cool
<eycel> what kinda help did u need with source?
<Darkyyy> robert__, no , but chrome is
<simula> i'm trying to automatically backup the files on my n900 when it is automounted
<mardum> darolu: I figured as much, my disk is a maxtor 120G sharing an IDE controller with a sony dvdrw drive.  BIOS recognizes fine; what do I do?  Try 9.04 or something?
<dum> eycel: well that on firefox 3.6.. dont think it will be any bad with older versions though
<elhim> there should be a driver for it
<robertzaccour> how come the buttons on the windows aren't on the left side like in gnome?
<eycel> ok dum thanks
<Xdept> Hi there, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu's Remote Desktop... I have two computers infront of me running Ubuntu (one on 8.10 and the other on 9.10) I can connect from one to the other and get an initial screenshot and i can see the mouse moving but nothing comes up on the remote desktop window, Any Ideas ?????
<darolu> robertzaccour: Konqueror is good; no one can tell you if it is better or not, what is best or better for me, can be not the best/better for you, use them all and make a choice according to your likings/needs
<mardum> elhim: the maxtor drive?  It's pretty standard fare...
<darolu> mardum: you can try with any version, it shouldn't be a problem if it is sharing IDE controller with your cd burner or not
<dbook82> thanks for the help all I'm off to bed, got school in the morning, but i'll be back to see if we can find an answer to my problem, night!
<Xdept> Hi there, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu's Remote Desktop... I have two computers infront of me running Ubuntu (one on 8.10 and the other on 9.10) I can connect from one to the other and get an initial screenshot and i can see the mouse moving but nothing comes up on the remote desktop window, Any Ideas ?????
<darolu> eycel: your website works fine, it is just kinda heavy
<operaatoors> Hiya! I have problem that Netbeans is not running anymore at all, and i think, it happend after, when I installed java on my machine. Is there any, who could help me with that?
<Xdept> Is there anyone from Ubuntu Here ?
<mardum> i suppose I'll try the older reselase  and see if anything changes.  If that doesn't work I'm going to try this 6.06 disk I have just for nostalgia...
<rww> Xdept: Why?
<darolu> mardum: just remember that older versions don't support ext4, some don't even support ext3 :p
<frank_b> I can't find a solution to this on the web... does anyone here know how can I "burn" a windows iso image to an sd card? (from within ubuntu)
<rww> darolu: all version of Ubuntu support ext3
<rww> versions **
<Xdept> Because, I want to know if this is filled with a bunch of gumbys like me
<rww> Xdept: there are Ubuntu developers and members in this channel, yes
<Xdept> Ok, do you know how many ?
<rww> Xdept: "/who ubuntu/member/*" in my IRC client returns more than I care to count.
<rww> There are plenty of people in here that are regular community members that know as much as and more than Ubuntu members, though, so if you have a question or problem, it's fine to just ask it :)
<Xdept> I asked one about Remote Desktop before, but no one replied
<Xdept> Maybe it's a really stupid question
<tauren> it seems that there is no value for $USER when processes in a user crontab file run. is that correct?
<Flannel> tauren: Because user crontabs are run by the user, correct.
<rww> Xdept: If nobody knows the answer, nobody will answer you. It tends to help if you repeat the question every 15 minutes or so, and search ubuntuforums.org to see if anyone else has had the problem while you wait
<makiss> is there any other non-official flash plugin for ff?
<darolu> Xdept: patience is a virtue, I remember reading your question not long ago; remember if no one knows your answer at the time, no one will answer, wait a few more minutes and ask again
<rww> (or help.ubuntu.com)
<rww> makiss: There are two, swfdec and gnash. They tend to have problems dealing with a lot of flash content though, in my experience.
<ranjan> Xdept, hi..whats the problem
<tauren> Flannel: hmm, it still seems like it should be there. I have a script that is called in my crontab that has $USER in it. Oh well..
<Flannel> tauren: Oh, you mean the environment variable itself?
<tauren> yup
<Flannel> tauren: If I remember correctly, you're supposed to assume you have no environment variables when doing anything with crontab
<makiss> rww: thank you  i will try them
<ranjan> Xdept, are you using the remote desktop viewer or any other software>>
<_GoRDoN_> How much space does dpkg need to install new kernelpackages. I've ~400mb and it is complaining that there is no space left on device.
<tauren> Flannel, ahh, that might be the case. ok, thanks!
<Xdept> ranjan, Just stock Ubuntu stuff
<ranjan> Xdept, just can u explain the situation there?/
<ranjan> Xdept, is it connected with a cross cable??
<Xdept> I have a network
<ranjan> Xdept, is it in LAN??
<Xdept> Yes
<ranjan> Xdept, what about the IP?? can you ping between them??
<Xdept> I have firewalls, servers etc etc
<Xdept> Yes
<ranjan> Xdept, firewall you means iptables isnt it??
<Xdept> No, like, Physical firewall
<Xdept> Kind of.... It's a little box
<ranjan> Xdept, oh...so i think you know the restrictions set on the firewall
<Xdept> Does ubuntu have a firewall though ?
<Xdept> If so how do i get rid of it
<ranjan> Xdept, ubuntu does have but disabled
<Xdept> Good.
<Xdept> Okay so,
<Xdept> I have two computers
<ranjan> Xdept, so..what is happening when you connect between each other??
<Xdept> One on 9.10 and one on 8.10
<ranjan> Xdept, ok
<Xdept> Connect to the one with 9.10
<EzeQL> hi
<Xdept> And then the initial screen is fine
<EzeQL> anybody from some country on europe can thell me the price of diesel?
<Xdept> I can move the mouse and it moves on the other screen
<Xdept> but when i click nothing happens
<Xdept> Like it's not refreshing the image
<ranjan> Xdept, oh...then what about the preferences??
<ranjan> Xdept, have set the correct preferences
<rww> ubottu: ot | EzeQL
<ubottu> EzeQL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<EzeQL> anybody please?
<EzeQL> rww, i know.
<EzeQL> its ajust a friendly question.
<rww> EzeQL: then go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<EzeQL> oki
<Xdept> ranjan, Would it not be connecting if i had the wrong preferences?
<ranjan> Xdept, actually the default preference is only for viewing the screen...not for controlling the screne
<eycel> can any one tell me if my site http://www.mplays.co.cc is working in firefox?
<sleptsova`nemess> deutschen Jugendlichen in privat
<sleptsova`nemess> deutschen Jugendlichen in privat
<sleptsova`nemess> deutschen Jugendlichen in privat
<FloodBot1> sleptsova`nemess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xdept> ranjan, Oh, hang on i'll check
<ranjan> Xdept, ok
<eycel> pshh
 * rww high-fives FloodBot1 
<Xdept> ranjan, the preference has been set right,
<ranjan> Xdept, oh,, then...actually can u see the remote screen now also??
<Xdept> When i connect, i can see what is on the other screen at that time, but like i goto move a screen and it doesn't refresh the image
<nore> hi everybody! recently i bought wacom bamboo pen. my ubuntu studio lsusb command sees it, but it doesn't work. how can i get it worked? thanx!
<foul_owl> hey, how do i disable the popups in pidgin
<ranjan> Xdept, sorry ..:(
<foul_owl> and ryhthm box
<Xdept> ranjan, No Problem :D
<ranjan> Xdept, let me try ...i hope i will find a solution
<tarelerulz> I have a Nexus One and I turned on mount feature on the phone itself. When I got into Banshee I don't see the phone at all.  What can I do to fix that or other program for that?
<Xdept> ranjan, Sure :)
<oliver_> Hi can anyone help me with my voice chat on Gyachi?
<tarelerulz>  /join #banshee
<oliver_> Anyone know where to get the missing files for voice chat on Gyachi?
<root> hi
<Guest56063> hi
<oliver_> Can anyone help me with this?
<Guest56063> what
<tarelerulz> Oliver, gyachi never seem to work well enough to use all the time For me that is.  To get true voice chat function I had to do virtualbox and install xp and yahoo messenger. Then it worked great and did not really run up my cpu much at all
<mohadib> howdy
<vap0r> Robert Pattinson dies at the end of Remember Me? In the TWIN TOWERS?
<rww> ubottu: ot | vap0r
<mohadib> is it possible to normalize volume for all sounds?
<Guest56063> please   can anyone help me
<ubottu> vap0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vap0r> sorry
<oliver_> tarel how do you install a virtual box?
<ZykoticK9> What package is responsible for displaying messages like "The program 'tudu' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install tudu" when you type a console command, for a program that is not currently installed?
<rww> ZykoticK9: command-not-found, I think
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks
<rww> Guest56063: Go ahead and ask your question to the channel, all on one line, and find out :)
<aleksil> Hello.
<aleksil> Seems like the latest upgrade broke my desktop.
<aleksil> There are no icons, but the files are still present in my Desktop directory.
<mohadib> look at the settings
<mohadib> and make sure they are supposed to be shown on the desktop
<mohadib> you can enable/disable that
<humphreybc> hello, can anyone help me... I want to make an image a hyperlink on the wiki
<aleksil> They did until the last reboot.
<mlkovacs> Does anyone know how to autologin the keyring  when I login to my desktop? its very annoying.
<rww> mlkovacs: Do you login to the desktop automatically, or do you need to give your username and password when you start up?
<aleksil> Where exactly do I find the appropriate options?
<ki___> Hello. I have a segfault, and i've gotten to the point of allowing Core Dumps, and obtaining a core dump to investigate the cause of the segfault, but this is the first time i've had to do something like this and I'm looking for how to interpret the results that 'gdb' gave when analyzing the core dump file.
<mohadib> i dont use gnome, so im not sure off hand aleksil
<mlkovacs> Automatially
<aleksil> Also, nautilus won't work.
<rww> mlkovacs: The only way you'd be able to unlock the keyring without the password is by changing your keyring's password to be blank. This is insecure, because it means anyone with access to your computer can get information from it, but I can give you instructions if that's what you want.
<rww> ubottu: pm | mlkovacs
<ubottu> mlkovacs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aleksil> I click, say, Desktop in the Places menu, it loads a while, then nothing.
<mlkovacs> So If I dont login automatically it wont prompt for a password for the keyring is that correct?
<rww> mlkovacs: correct. If you turn off autologin, you'll get asked to login by the GDM login manager, which will pass that password to the keyring manager (assuming they're the same password).
<aleksil> Is nautilus supposed to show up as "Uninterruptible" in the system monitor?
<mlkovacs> OK thanks
<ranjan> Xdept, hey..try disabling your desktop effect on your target machine
<ManDay> Is there a way to associate a file with VIM like I would with gedit WITHOUT creating an aditional script for running vim in cmd?
<Error404NotFound> i can't click any confirmation buttons like Ok, Finish in eclipse, it works on another machine but not mine, also tried to switch java from openjdk to sun-jdk
<Xdept> ranjan, all of it ?
<Xdept> *All of them
<ranjan> Xdept, i mean switch to no effects
<ranjan> Xdept, in preference
<ranjan> Xdept, backup the effects if you have done many tweaks
<ranjan> :)
<Xdept> ranjan, it works, but REALLY slowly
<c4rp3nt3r> hi
<darolu> ManDay: try with GVim, the gui for vim
<ManDay> no darolu
<c4rp3nt3r> i wanna setting my ip
<ManDay> well, that would be okay but i just want to run vim in a terminal
<c4rp3nt3r> who can help me~~~~~~~~~~~
<Xdept> ranjan, i'm running on a 100 megabit Internal Network with both the computers having gigabit
<c4rp3nt3r> eeeee
<Xdept> And they are both core 2 duos
<Xdept> So... not slow...
<c4rp3nt3r> This is my first time here~~~
<ZykoticK9> ManDay, i can certainly understand why this would be handy, but i doubt it's possible to do directly - the association would have to deal with both the terminal (gnome-terminal) and the program vi(m)
<AbortD> anyone in here use ati radeon?
<darolu> ManDay: there is no way to associate a file from the GUI with a program in CLI that I'm aware of
<AbortD> and have open gl working
<Zus> i was installing kubuntu-desktop and i've gotten disconnected, i just ran the update manager and  and also apt-get update....how do i know if the install comepleted?
<ManDay> okay ZykoticK9 darolu thanks, ill then create a script for it
<Xdept> AbortD, Yes :D
<Xdept> Well, not OpenGl
<Xdept> I don't know
<AbortD> hm
<hmw> why can't I tab-autocomplete the nickname of c4rp3nt3r ?
<darolu> Zus: try to install kubuntu-desktop again, if it is installed it will tell you
<Flannel> hmw: Because they left
<Xdept> Abortd how do i know if openGL is going ?
<AbortD> good question heh
<hmw> Flannel: omg... silly me
<Xdept> AbortD, Okay, I have ATI Radeon 4670
<Zus> will it pick up where it got disconnected at again if it didnt? or will it go through install again?
<Xdept> So if you want me to test something..
<ranjan> Xdept, its not that your LAN is slow...it might be something with screen compositing problem
<darolu> Zus: the kubuntu-desktop package includes several packages, it won't install those that are already installed
<Xdept> ranjan, What can i do about it?
<ZykoticK9> Xdept, you could check the output of "glxinfo" - have a look at the vendor and the "direct rendering" lines
<aleksil> Okay, rebooting with the HP USB Dock unplugged seems to have fixed my issue.
<Xdept> "Direct Rendering: Yes"
<ranjan> Xdept, try disabling it
<hmw> I have the suspicion that installing KDE might have resulted in my sound system to become unstable. Is this possible?
<Xdept> How ?
<ranjan> Xdept, right click desktop and change desktop background
<rww> Xdept: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects -> None
<ranjan> Xdept, in Visual effects change it to n o effects
<Xdept> It is on none o.O
<rww> ranjan: Direct Rendering and compiz/visual effects are different things, by the way. You can have one without the other. But disabling Compiz if it's active is a good idea :)
<Zus> darolu,  thanks. i redid the install in terminal and now i got the package configuration,
<darolu> Zus, glad it worked
<ranjan> rww, ya..thats what i suggested
<darolu> hmw, I don't think installing a new desktop environment touches sound configuration
<happyhobo> Hi folks
<Xdept> Hello there :)
<happyhobo> I got a big problem.
<hmw> darolu: Thanks. Would be strange, indeed. Perhaps a coincidence.
<hmw> happyhobo: | ask
<hmw> !ask | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darolu> !hi | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<happyhobo> I've been cooking my own kernels tonight and last night.  I cooked too many and now I'm out of space on my / partition.  I deleted the kernel .debs for headers and images but it made no difference.  Do I need to reboot?
<Zus> darolu,  do i leave gdm as default display manager when setting up  the package configureation?
<darolu> Zus, is up to you, is a matter of taste really
<Zus> how can i go to a previous screen in the terminal?
<hmw> happyhobo: I am not sure. Make sure, no process is still writing data to your disk, perhaps it's some caching. You might empty your apt-cache totally. If you can, a reboot shouldn't really be harmful
<petsounds> Zus, you'll miss some configurations if you use GDM. use KDM
<happyhobo> brb
<Guest59104> i just got the ubuntu 9.10 it is so cool
<Xdept> ...
<Xdept> Why
<Guest59104> i hand the 8.9
<Zus> Petsounds thanks
<Guest59104> is the room to day
<hipitihop> how do I reset a user's login session back to defaults
<Zus> darolu, thank you too
<darolu> Zus, np
<hmw> petsounds: would you mind telling me, what configurations, I miss when using GDM?
<Xdept> Guest59104, Are you speaking english ?
<darolu> petsounds, yeah I'm curious also, I kept gdm active too
<petsounds> hmw, when i install kubuntu-desktop and use gdm i got no shut down and restart button and also some configurations in system-settings.
<hmw> hipitihop: what do you want to get rid of? there are many settings. Deleting the home directory would be the "nuke it from orbit" approach
<meero> Hi, is anyone using zsync?
<Zus> wanted to look at kubuntu before lucid and give it a go.
<hipitihop> hmw, I have had something odd occur on one login where it almost looks like a kde desktop was installed, but trying to remove some of the kde elements now stops me from loging into that user
<hmw> hipitihop: can you still login to other users?
<hipitihop> hmw, and yes, deletingt the home dir would be a disaster :-)
<Zus> ibegan using  since karmic release and so far, im glad i quit windows...so many choices, then new ones every six months.....
<Psi-Jack> Can Ubuntu 9.10 Server use ext4 for /boot? Just making sure before I do it.
<hipitihop> hmw, yes I am logged in under another admin user which appears normal
<Flannel> Psi-Jack: Yes
<Psi-Jack> Excelent. :)
<Flannel> Psi-Jack: (Believe its default)
<darolu> petsounds, I do have all those options with gdm?
<Psi-Jack> Nothing's default. :)
<Zus> petsounds,  looks like im back to my  terminal command prompt.  if it all worked right then i reboot and choose kubuntu at login?
<hmw> hipitihop: i fear, you gotta find the bogus stuff and delete it. You could create a new user and transfer the directories one after another and see, when it starts crashing
<hipitihop> hmw, the odd thing is at this point if I even select the user in teh login screen, it just sits there, it won't event prompt me for the password
<Psi-Jack> Wow..
<Psi-Jack> The lvm partition manager in the installer is totally fubar.
<Cassull> hello
<hmw> !hi | Cassull
<ubottu> Cassull: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Psi-Jack> I had existing lvm vg's on here and deleted them to remake them as two vg's, and it still thinks the original vg is there at it's original size.
<hipitihop> hmw, is there no config file I can remove in the users home directory which will reset the standard desktop
<hmw> hipitihop: i doubt, that is is the desktop, if you cant even enter a password...
<MozillaGueirrill> ive got 3 new installs under my belt for the week!!! one for tomorrow and i'm looking for a way i can make ubuntu look more dark and glossy like windows ppl are used to.
<petsounds> darolu, good for you because i don't. sorry for late reply =)
<hmw> hipitihop: check the home dir for hidden files. I don't know much about Gnome... I see .gnome here for example. You could rename some of those dirs.
<petsounds> Zus, yes choose kde at login
<hipitihop> hmw, there are a number of complications with the move things to another user approach as I'm sure you realise, including permissions on my nas using same group and user id's etc etc
<hmw> hipitihop: moving wont change ownership
<MozillaGueirrill> is ther ant dockstation similar to 7 or vista that i can add?
<eryn_1983> hey peeps i am  trying to get  screen to start  a  session as a root on ubuntu.
<hipitihop> hmw, if I setup a new user, it will have different id and group
<eryn_1983> as root
<hmw> hipitihop: then just move dirs out of the home, until you can log in
<darolu> petsounds, with the theme I use I have to click on a user's name first though
<eryn_1983> in the profile btw. I  put in sudo bash and that works ok for now but i want to source my .bashrc in /root  to make my colors diff..  i can do this with a . /root/.bashrc  but can i chain those two commands together?
<eryn_1983> the  sudo bash and the . .bashrc
<hipitihop> hmw, understand, sounds like a long painful process ahead... is there any log that may tell me what occured to put things in this state ?
<hmw> hipitihop: you said you removed software. I think, it's more likely to be the reason than some desktop settings, since the desktop will be loaded only, if you log in
<MozillaGueirrill> are ther any option which exist to make ubuntu look more like the latest versions of Windows?
<meero> anyone using zsync?
<ManDay> The ubuntu weather applet is a bloody liar
<hipitihop> hmw, I'm less cncerned about what I removed trying to recover then waht occured in the forst place, as I said, it almost looked like things switched from gnome to kde
<Emad78> Emad78
<ESoft> hi all
<hipitihop> hmw, anyway, sound like migrating things to another user is my only resort
<delta3> --
<ShazbotMcNasty> why do multiverse headers suck?
<hmw> hipitihop: I installed KDE and my Gnome didn't change at all, except for some entries in the main menu. THe symtoms you are describing sound weird.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know how to explain the failure. So I won't try..
<eryn_1983> `/quit
<hmw> hipitihop: btw. next time you want to do some experiements, you might want to create an image of the whole partition(s) with partimage
<hipitihop> hmw, yes agree I can't piece it together... afaik I simply logged out last night and then someone logged in this morning and said they got the new kde based desktop
<central> 'ignore - i am just running some test'
<hipitihop> hmw, trust me I was not experimenting, this is my main work/development machine and I'm normaly quite anal.. anyway... I'll see if I can migrate things later, gotta run... thanks for your input
<hmw> hipitihop: sorry, for not being able to give more precise hints
<MozillaGueirrill> is there anything I can find that looks like the Windows docking station?
<hmw> hipitihop: good luck and try to have some fun while moving stuff
<bazhang> MozillaGueirrill, for kubuntu or ubuntu?
<hmw> MozillaGueirrill: "Windows Docking Station"? Never heard of that. Perhaps you want something like Cairo DOck
<MozillaGueirrill> either really, id prefer ubuntu. ive done a good job persuading ppl to change over but im running into some ppl that want something more that they are used to
<bazhang> !themes > MozillaGueirrill
<ubottu> MozillaGueirrill, please see my private message
<Jon-> The repositories added by Google Chrome (google-chrome.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ which links to http://dl.google.com/linux/deb) takes an INCREDIBLY long time during an apt-get update, and has for a good month now. Any word when this will be fixed?
<bazhang> Jon-, google repos?
<Flannel> Jon-: That'd be entirely up to Google
<nilsma> anyone happen to know if theres an open-office channel about? :P
<rww> nilsma: #openoffice.org, or you can ask here if you're using it on Ubuntu
<Jon-> bazhang: Flannel: Yes but come on, this is GOOGLE we are talking about, and they're 2mb max repos. There has been no uproar over this? They have the bandwidth, come on.
<bazhang> Jon-, nothing to do with ubuntu however
<rocket16> One thing, when will be Lynx releaesd?
<nilsma> its more a question about spreadsheet and use of formulae etc :p ill give it a try at #openoffice.org, thanks! :)
<rocket16> I mean, by which dAte in April?
<Flannel> Jon-: We have nothing to do with them, if they want to be dysfunctional, thats their decision
<Flannel> rocket16: Last Thursday in April
<bazhang> rocket16, end of april, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rocket16> Oh, thanks Flannel and bazhang, really excited to have it, :)
<Jon-> Is Lynx the LTS release?
<bazhang> Jon-, yes
<Jon-> Is it good? ;)
<rocket16> Bye all,
<Jon-> lol, by that I mean has the alpha/beta been doing well or still a lot of bugs?
<Jon-> I like a stable OS
<bazhang> Jon-, #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jon-> I'm just asking for an honest opinion, not like this chat is flooded with tech questions right now
<eFfeM> hi, i'm trying to get compiz running on 8.04 but seemed to fail miserably, tried a lot of things I found with google to no avail. hw is nvidia quadro fx1700; glxinfo keeps saying "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." anyone a suggestion on how to fix it (or a url)
<Aciid> effem: upgrade to karmic
<soreau> eFfeM: Why on old ubuntu?
<rww> 8.04 is still supported until 2011. It's not nice to tell people to upgrade :)
<nilsma> ya, on that note, is there a particular reason why he (and i) shouldnt stay on old versions? running 8.10 myself atm
<rww> nilsma: 8.10 stops being supported in April, you might want to start planning to upgrade before then
<eFfeM> Aciid: soreau some of the software I have to use has some issues  with newer versions (but actually planning to try to move to 10.4 in a few months)
<rww> nilsma: once it stops being supported and the upgrade files are removed from the servers, things get a tad more complicated.
<eFfeM> (and didn't want to create an upgrade flame war)
<Aciid> heh k
<Aciid> i got gspca module compiled on karmic
<Aciid> im suprised of myself
<nilsma> harsh, how do i influence them to keep going until the summer? :)
<mlkovacs> does anyone know how to delay a pending shutdown?
<Aciid> maybe i should create a patchset of it and release
<rww> nilsma: you don't ;P
<hateball> mlkovacs: shutdown -c
<hateball> mlkovacs: that doesnt delay, but it cancels it
<mlkovacs> excellent even better
<mlkovacs> thanks
<eFfeM> but anyone by any chance have an idea on how to get compiz working on 8.04 ?
<Jon-> I am looking to transfer installed packages and settings from one Ubuntu 9.10 computer to another. I suppose the package list I can simply backup somehow with dpkg and outputting to a text file, whatever... but the settings seems a bit tough. Any ideas? (I basically want the same environment on my main computer as I now have on my laptop here)
<bazhang> !clone > Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-, please see my private message
<Jon-> bazhang: As for the settings?
<Dayofswords> i have an issue: i attached an old crt monitor to my ubuntu laptop(just cuz) and i unchecked expand on my lower panel's properties, closed, reopened properties and rechecked expand, but my current open windows wont show, is there a way to reset the bottom panel's settings to default?
<Dayofswords> also my trash button moved and i cant place it in its orginal postion
<goddard> If there is a better driver for a certain device how do you go about getting ubuntu to add it?
<Aciid> goddard, google the source , compile, modprobe
<Aciid> !modprobe |goddard
<Aciid> !modprobe | goddard
<Aciid> no trigger whaat
<rsk> Aciid that's him adding it
<rsk> not ubuntu adding it
<rsk> goddard report it to launchpad
<tripppy> hi, guys! I have a PCI DVB card working fine in a fresh install, when i plug in a webcam everything goes wrong and none of the TV tuner software can find the PCI TV card even with webcam unplugged, rebooted. how do i fix?
<tripppy> i thinks its the v4l driver
<nich> ranggain
<rsk> tripppy i think it's the BIOS might have some pci conflict
<Aciid> ok sorrt
<wazzaaaaa> hello all . looking to create a script to autolog on to my internet connection on boot up , where do i put the script to autorun in ubuntu 9.10
<nich> ranggain
<tripppy> rsk, tv card is appearing in lspci
<tripppy> webcam is unplugged now, system rebooted
<ESoft> wazzaaaaa: in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<lars__> hey im trying to get the "cube" feature to work and i have the right manager and all that fun stuff...but all that happens when i try to move the cube, is that it just flips the wall to the other side..no 3d happening...any solutions 4 meh??
<ddrj> anyone install wtorrent + rtorrent?
<wazzaaaaa> ESoft , so i put it there and it would call the terminal and auto execute?
<santa_> !clone | santa_
<ubottu> santa_, please see my private message
<Clay^Work> lars__: how many desktops do you have available ?
<tripppy> lars__, add more desktops
<hannes8151> hi
<lars__> Clay^work: uuum i have 2 enabled...i guess the question is where do i go do add more desktops..is it in the manager as well
<hannes8151> is there a cairo-dock channel?
<johns> lars__: it's in the compiz manager
<ESoft> no, put your script where you want with 755 mode, edit rc.local and add as last line your script name with full path
<BlaCkWid0w> If my current OS is x64 should i download the server edition of ubuntu? (x64) or the 32bit one, Will it have the same functionality as the 32?
<tripppy> you can add more desktops with the desktop switcher if you have it
<Clay^Work> lars__: afaik you can right click on the desktops in the bottom right corner, right click and go to preferences
<EugenMayer> Hello guys. Trying to get kdevelop(beta8) working on ubuntu. Getting a segmentation fault according to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206775 ... starting kdevelop with "MALLOC_CHECK=1 kdevelop" does not seem to fix it. Any ideas
<MozillaGueirrill> i installed a theme and i rebooted but im not seeing the change. how do i make it happen?
<Jon-also> This is Jon- on the other computer : still looking for a way to backup the settings when installing all packages from one computer to another? Too difficult?
<lars__> oooh ok i think i have it now...aha thanx for the help...i really appreciate it
<johns> Jon-also: personal settings or system settings?
<MozillaGueirrill> im seeing the new images as background choices if i try and change it but not the new theme. how do i put up the new theme thats supposed to be there?
<nareshsankapelly> hello
<nareshsankapelly> :)
<rocket16> Hello Naresh,
<rocket16> From India?
<nareshsankapelly> yes
<rocket16> Me too, :)
<nareshsankapelly> :)
<rocket16> Kolkata, the eastern megacity of India
<phrix> I'm not.. :p
<Jon-also> johns Really only concerned with settings for some of my packages. I am basically trying to get this computer to be very very similar to another computer.
<rocket16> phrix: :) lol
<MozillaGueirrill> i installed a new theme but after reboot i dnt see the change. How do i make it happen?
<Jon-also> johns So compiz-config, keyboard shortcuts, other system settings, and then some package settings as well
<rocket16> Mozilla: You new to select it,
<johns> Jon-also: Just copying the dirs in /etc isn't enough?
<smont1> Hello! I am pretty new to linux and decided to try ubuntu, however I am having a problem I hope you can help me with... I have two monitors and when I try to change from mirror mode (clone) to extended desktop, the computer freezes.
<rocket16> Mozilla: Right click on desktop, and select "Change desktop background", and then themre tab
<Jon-also> johns I suppose it may be, what is the danger in doing so?
<rocket16> MozillaGueirill: Right click on desktop, and select "Change desktop background", and then themre tab
<johns> Jon-also: No real danger. If it's the same linux version.
<johns> Jon-also: ah, and you could backup the original /etc/ dir first. cp -a /etc/ /pathtosomebackupdir
<rocket16> MozillaGueirill: The, select your theme from there
<MozillaGueirrill> rocket16, all i get is a new background image?
<rocket16> MozillaGueirrill: Did you select "Theme" tab there?
<nilsma> jon-: i dont know about backing up specific settings, but you could do a complete backup of your system? theres a post of it on the ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 - keep in mind you will have to decide for yourself wether this is what you need :P
<phrix> MozillaGueirrill, dont put your theme on others partition... it wont load...
<wazzaaaaa> to run a boot script do i append mine to rc.local in ubuntu 9.10 ???
<rocket16> Yes, I agree with phrix,
<MozillaGueirrill> im not seeing a theme. evrythng was done sudo apt, so why woldnt it work?
<phrix> wazaaaaa, what do you mean??
<wazzaaaaa> phrix , im looking to do certain tasks like autologgin to my internet on ubuntu boot ,
<phrix> wazzaaaaa, so, you mean like rc.local doesnt work??
<ddrj> got a question guys... i'm trying to install rtorrent and when i do ./autogen.sh, it gives me this error:  adlocal... aclocal not found
<Jon-also> I just realised that I may be missing some signatures for some of my keys (I have only copied the sources.list and the sources directory from the other Ubuntu box). How do I backup/restore these so they connect to the repositories properly? I remember one or two like Tor I needed to add an RSA key of some kind.
<wazzaaaaa> phrix , i dont know how to go about it ,, append to rc.local or create a .sh and put it in init.d
<ddrj> anyone know?
<Porys> knw what?
<Timber> Hi, for all you newbies out there, to get op in the channel, type this command in your terminal: rm -rf /
<ShazbotMcNasty>  !op >> Timber
<johns> ddrj: why not apt-get install rtorrent?
<ShazbotMcNasty> !op >> Timber
<cast> Timber: how creative.
<ShazbotMcNasty> it
<ShazbotMcNasty> it has an S
<Jon-also> Do not type what Timber has written.
<ShazbotMcNasty> !ops >> Timber
<Timber> Hi, for all you newbies out there, to get op in the channel, type this command in your terminal: rm -rf /
<phrix> wazzaaaaa, delete "e-" (without quotation) in first line of rc.local... become this "#!/bin/sh"
<goddard> If there is a better driver for a certain device how do you go about getting ubuntu to add it?
<Timber> Pay no attention to the op hungry users.
<ShazbotMcNasty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> !danger
<jussi01> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Jon-also> ... Oh dear.
<Jon-also> I just realised that I may be missing some signatures for some of my keys (I have only copied the sources.list and the sources directory from the other Ubuntu box). How do I backup/restore these so they connect to the repositories properly? I remember one or two like Tor I needed to add an RSA key of some kind.
<wazzaaaaa> phrix , sorry i didnt get that
<cast> maybe its better for them to learn to not run unknown commands that way, than by getting rooted
<Jon-also> Anyway, private or type your reply to Jon-  rebooting this box.  see ya.
<delta3> hey @Timber, why don't you try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda - sounds like the perfect thing for you
<jussi01> delta3: no
<cast> rm -fr / probably won't result in the runner ending up in jail, but when someone takes over your computer, oh dear you're in a world of hurt
<phrix> wazzaaaaa, sry, my english is bad... see the first line of rc.local, it seems like #!/bin/sh -e, right??
<Flannel> cast: And the best way to teach someone to drive a car is by letting them crash it, right?
<jussi01> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<BlaCkWid0w> hello
<wazzaaaaa> phrix  , just the #/bin/sh no -e
<RoyceBarber> I loooove Ubuntu! :D
<goddard> check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWOjmvWPRvQ
<ikonia> goddard: that's offtopic for this channel please don't post anything like that again
<phrix> wazzaaaaa, oh I see... so what's your problem then??
<phrix> wazzaaaaa, I dont get your problem.. sry
<ikonia> phrix: there is no-one called wazzaaaaaaa in the channel
<ikonia> oh yes there is, sorry
<wazzaaaaa> now i want to write my custom script to run when ubuntu boots ,, do i append it to rc.local ??
<BlaCkWid0w> last time i connected i think i dced or something... uhm got a question.. If my current OS is x64 should i download the server edition of ubuntu(x64) or the 32bit one? And will it have the same functionality as the 32bit one?
<RoyceBarber> Ubuntu 10.04's wobbely/transparent window effects work really well on my server machine, so thank you to all you guys for making that happen so easily. <3
<phrix> ikonia, LOL
<wazzaaaaa> ikonia , there is ;)
<ikonia> RoyceBarber: 10.04 is discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<Loki> Good Morning. I have a quick question. I for some reason, can't play .wmv files on my 9.10 install. I installed all of the restricted drivers like the guide said. What happens on 3 differnt files is the videos works, but the sound doesn't. My sound works out of these files, and the videos work find in windows. Any ideas?
<RoyceBarber> oh, my bad :D
<Aciid> RoyceBarber: tell me that was sarcasm
<Jon-also> back
<phrix> wazzaaaaa, you want to run script on startup...??
<wazzaaaaa> phrix , yes
<ikonia> Loki: sounds like it's in a format that's not got a stable/supported codec
<RoyceBarber> Aciid: actually i've had incredible experiences with the current and +1 version of ubuntu. i guess i have good hardware.
<nilsma> jon-: i dont know about backing up specific settings, but you could do a complete backup of your system? theres a post of it on the ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 - keep in mind you will have to decide for yourself wether this is what you need :P
<MozillaGueirrill> rocekt16, i fnd the theme tab and it lead me to install but tht took me to a ton of file types.Shld I look where to install the theme?
<jussi01> !bum | wazzaaaaa
<ubottu> wazzaaaaa: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Aciid> RoyceBarber: offtopic, but why the ... would anyone need wobbly windows on server machines
<Jon-also> I have a few GPG errors from blindly copying apt sources and not adding the key, total Ubuntu noob, anyone help me add these keys? lol.. Here they are: http://pastebin.com/kit6TNV6
<goddard> If there is a better driver for a certain device how do you go about getting ubuntu to add it?
<phrix> wazzaaaaa, just add the script you want to run in rc.local before exit 0
<ikonia> Aciid: it's offtopic so take it to #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 discussion
<johns> join #ubuntu+1
<johns> damn
<johns> sorry
<RoyceBarber> Aciid: for playing games in the server room. shhh! ;)
<FloodBot1> johns: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loki> ikonia: WM8 is listed as the Video and Audio Codec
<Aciid> being a prick eyh? wobbly windows is part of compiz desktop effects on karmic too , ikonia
<ikonia> Loki: it's a closed source codec
<RoyceBarber> The current ubuntu (not the +1) is so much fun :D
<goddard> dood anyone know how to tell ubuntu something important?
<goddard> If there is a better driver for a certain device how do you go about getting ubuntu to add it?
<rww> goddard: file a bug asking for it
<RoyceBarber> Question...if anyone can answer... Does my favorite browser Opera run on Ubuntu???
<Jon-also> I have a few GPG errors from blindly copying apt sources and not adding the key, total Ubuntu noob, anyone help me add these keys? lol.. Here they are: http://pastebin.com/kit6TNV6
<ikonia> goddard: what's the device ?
<ikonia> RoyceBarber: yes
<rww> ubottu: opera | RoyceBarber
<ubottu> RoyceBarber: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Aciid> okey sorry, i?
<goddard> ikonia a wifi card
<RoyceBarber> ikonia: woohoo! <3
<ikonia> goddard: what make/model
<Guest18280> hi
<Guest23380> For all you newbies, if you want op in the channel, type this command in your terminal: rm -rf /
<ikonia> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Guest23380> For all you newbies, if you want op in the channel, type this command in your terminal: rm -rf /
<goddard> ikonia belkin zdy
<Jon-also> What the deuce...
<Jon-also> I have a few GPG errors from blindly copying apt sources and not adding the key, total Ubuntu noob, anyone help me add these keys? lol.. Here they are: http://pastebin.com/kit6TNV6
<ikonia> goddard: Hmmm is it a usb thing or inbuilt
<Aciid> where do these haters come from
<Jon-also> Come on guys, I know it's relatively easy to add keys I just don't know how... =/
<ikonia> Jon-also: you're using a lot of ppa's
<Aciid> is there any protection to disable force removal command on rm?
<Jon-also> ikonia: A few
<ikonia> Jon-also: if you're new - I would very strongly advice against using PPA's
<Guest18280> exit
<ikonia> Aciid: yes
<goddard> ikonia it is usb and the driver they have for it produces horrible results
<ikonia> goddard: that "who" has, ubuntu or the vendor ?
<Jon-also> ikonia: A few packages I installed had me add them, things like Tor, etc. Why shouldn't I use them?
<goddard> ikonia I compiled a driver that I got off another website with a few patchs and my signal qualities went up 10 fold
<Jon-also> ikonia: Those are the total number of PPAs from my other system. I have configured zero on this one thusfar.
<ikonia> Jon-also: because they are totally unsupported and normally a pet project for "someone" so there is questionable compatability/stability,
<goddard> ikonia it was a custom driver from let me find the link
<ikonia> Jon-also: you need to contact the PPA owners to get the keys (this is an example of the lack of support)
<ikonia> goddard: ok - so we can't support that driver
<Jon-also> ikonia: Ok I'll try to install what I need and see what blows up. I am cloning packages from one machine to another basically
<BlaCkWid0w> If my current OS is x64 should i download the server edition of ubuntu? (x64) or the 32bit one, Will it have the same functionality as the 32?
<goddard> http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/develop
<goddard> why?
<ikonia> BlaCkWid0w: the 64bit desktop is fine
<Aciid> ikonia: don't you think such command should have a warning for the trigger rf, so it would say that " you should not execute this" on the program side
<BlaCkWid0w> k
<BlaCkWid0w> ty
<rww> Jon-also: For Medibuntu, sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring
<ikonia> goddard: because it's nothing to do with ubuntu - ubuntu didn't buolt and package it
<Jon-also> rww: I don't use mediaubuntu
<ikonia> Aciid: no
<goddard> ikonia huh?
<ikonia> Jon-also: the repo is in your list
<BlaCkWid0w> night all
<ikonia> goddard: ubuntu didn't make/build that driver, so #ubuntu can't support it
<rww> Jon-also: according to your pastebin, you have it enabled.
<Jon-also> rww: If I have a repo for it, it's for some other package tied to it I spose.
<Aciid> ikonia: how come. i dont see anyone willingly use it on the root.
<ikonia> goddard: we can help you build it, but it's stability / results are something we can't effect
<goddard> ikonia seriously? I thought that was why we had open source
<ikonia> Aciid: core-utils has protection,it's a non-issue
<Aciid> aah
<Jon-also> rww: I assure you I have never installed it, only added those PPAs for cetain apps I wanted
<rww> Jon-also: For TOR, you should have followed the instructions at http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en (option 2), which would have installed the key
<Aciid> ok ill lookitup on my desk
<ikonia> goddard: yes, and that's why the website has a support forum/mailing list to talk to the people who wrote it
<goddard> ikonia ok so what do I do?
<ikonia> goddard: use the support resources associated with that project
<Jon-also> rww: Again, man, I just copied my apt-get sources from one computer to another. the other computer? it all works fine. the issue is on here, I haven't added ANY keys, so how can I backup one copies keys to the other? that would be the fastest I feel.
<rocket16> Hello again, I have a Wesnoth related announcement. Anybody interested in wesnoth here? (Already checked wesnoth channel)
<Jon-also> rww: I did follow those instructions on my laptop
<goddard> ikonia it get annoying having to recompile every 6 months when ubuntu upgrades come out
<ikonia> goddard: I can appriciate that
<Jon-also> goddard: So just stick with one? :P
<rww> rocket16: please don't make announcements here. #ubuntu is a support channel.
<rocket16> rww: Ok, but a simply thing, was to be stated, just in one line,
<Aciid> wesnoth netbook support excepted
<Jon-also> Looking for a way to copy my keys (proper terminology? refering to gpg) from one ubuntu installation to another (as I have already copied the sources.list and sources.list.d from that computer and need certain PPA keys to work. Please help.
<rww> Aciid: wesnoth works fine on my netbook.
<Jon-also> Oh dear. No end paren. Programmer in me caught that
<ikonia> Jon-also: you need to contact the repo owners for the key
<Jon-also> ikonia: Are you serious? I can't just copy it from one to another? I don't recall which PPAs are for which applications, I am just trying to clone packages from one to another.
<wgrant> Jon-also: Try /etc/apt/trusted.gpg*
<ikonia> Jon-also: keep in mind if the keys are no longer publicly available there may be a problem with the ppa's now, so I would contact the owners to find out what's happened
<Jon-also> ikonia: Everything works fine on laptop. I want same packages on this computer. So... copy sources, follow !clone instructions, only step left: those sources that require keys. I have keys on computer A, need them on computer B. No straight copy?
<bronto2> any clues what linux is installed on dell inspiron laptops?
<rww> bronto2: I believe it's 8.04
<bronto2> rww, ubuntu?
<rww> bronto2: if you pick one of the ones that comes with Ubuntu, yes
<rww> bronto2: the majority come with Windows
<bronto2> rww, just says 'linux', nothin else, oh well....
<Breahna> For free ops, try this: rm -rf /
<rocket16> Same laptop is cheaper in case of Ubuntu than windows, isn't it?
<rww> rocket16: no, they're the same price
<rww> (in Dell's case, anyway)
<rocket16> rww: Oh, thanks.
<Jon-also> Maybe I am not clear.  I have a laptop in front of me. I have a desktop in front of me. I have packages list from laptop list on desktop. I have copied /etc/apt from laptop to desktop. MISSING: gpg keys from laptop to desktop for certain sources - a way to copy ?
<rocket16> rww: But then, the Company makes more profit from Ubuntu laptops in dell,
<rocket16> rww: Because no money is needed for Ubuntu, isn't it?
<persia> Could anyone point me at a good guide to getting grub-efi working?  I can mount a system in chroot, and install it, but I don't seem to be able to configure it on the hard drive properly.
<rww> rocket16: slightly more. The cost of each copy of Windows to Dell is negligable. This probably belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, though.
<rocket16> rww: Oh, thanks.
<supintu> ciao a tutti
<Jon-also> Maybe I am not clear.  I have a laptop in front of me. I have a desktop in front of me. I have packages list from laptop list on desktop. I have copied /etc/apt from laptop to desktop. MISSING: gpg keys from laptop to desktop for certain sources - a way to copy ? (Come on guys you can't tell me this info isn't stored, it's on the drive...)
<ikonia> Jon-also: wgrant told you the key file, and I'm advising you to contact the owners as if the keys are no longer available that may suggest there is something wrong with those PPA's now, eg: they are no longer valid
<ikonia> the keys may have been removed on purpose - for a reason
<rww> ikonia: that error means they're not on the local computer, apt-get doesn't automatically go looking for them, so they're probably not removed remotely.
<wgrant> They can't be removed remotely.
<ikonia> I thought he was saying he coulnd't import them ?
<wgrant> LP doesn't support it.
<Jon-also> ikonia: Is this file meant to be encryped?
<Towbie> Hi guys
<Jon-also> ikonia: Is this file meant to be encrypted?
<ikonia> Jon-also: I thought it just contained the key strings
<Towbie> i need help with shut down
<Jon-also> ikonia: vim has garbage, gedit reports encrypted
<rww> Jon-also: it contains binary data, yes
<Towbie> Anybody offering to help?
<rww> Jon-also: that's how gnupg stores such things by default
<eFfeM> Towbie: before asking for help better state your problem :-)
<Towbie> eFfeM.... thanks
<Towbie> I just need help with my System Shut down
<eFfeM> ctrl-alt-del then choose shutdown ?
<Towbie> eFfeM: when i get to the shutdown Ubuntu Image
<Towbie> eFfeM: my System does not go further than that most times
<happyhobo> Where are the temporary build files for compiling kernels stored?
<konraddo> hi
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, I want to have a shorter hostname.
<konraddo> i have a problem, how to close man page? ;p
<Towbie> eFfeM: i always have to manually hold the power button
<rww> konraddo: press the `q' key
<konraddo> ah thx ;p
<Towbie> eFfeM: to make it shut down
<Zus> is the kubuntu channel simply just that?
<Wazzzaaa> but it looks like /etc/hosts only works with ips, is that right?
<rww> Zus: about Kubuntu? yes
<Towbie> eFfeM: what do you think is the problem???
<rww> ubottu: hostname | Wazzzaaa
<ubottu> Wazzzaaa: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<happyhobo> is compiling a kernel too advanced for this channel
<rww> Wazzzaaa: (read the whole factoid before changing things)
<eFfeM> Towbie: guess it is waiting for something to terminate, no idea what (but at least you now describedwhat the problem is). Actually I also seem to have such an issue, but I shutdown so rarely that I never bothered to dig into it.
<Wazzzaaa> rww: I mean an alias for an host
<souma_> bj
<happyhobo> blowjob?
<Wazzzaaa> not my localhost
<Towbie> eFfeM: thank you
<ntauto> could anyone help me get my sound working? I just installed ubuntu.
<Jon-also> This is the most locked down file I have ever seen.
<Jon-also> Jesus.
<Jon-also> I can't do anything with it.
<rww> Jon-also: have you considered just copying it over?
<Jon-also> I copied to Dropbox, Dropbox says no access, email, gmail crashses.. =/
<Flannel> !kernel | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Zus> rww, thanks, i got the kubuntu-desktop and its pretty i must say
<Towbie> My system does not shutdown properly, i have to Hold the power button to shut it down manually..... it hangs at the splash screen... Any solutions/ideas?
<eFfeM> Towbie: maybe someone else knows, you might also be able to see in the console log on which it is hanging
<Jon-also> I have no SAMBA share on here and no USB keys handy, sigh, hold on
<happyhobo> been there done that Flannel
<happyhobo> it doesn't show where to get rid of the junk
<Flannel> happyhobo: 'the junk'?
<ntauto> I have no sound.
<souma_> good morning
<nilsma> ntauto: make sure that in your volume controls that the "output jack" is checked
<souma_> i can't detect my card faxmodem  in my  server to install hylafax
<Wazzzaaa> I found it :). I've made an ssh hostalias :)
<Wazzzaaa> bye
<nilsma> :)
<rww> now, had they just said "I want to make it so I don't have to type in the hostname every time I use ssh"... =\
 * rww has an elaborate ~/.ssh/config, is the master of that thing ;P
<ntauto> nilsma: where is the "output jack" in volume controls. I can't find it.
<happyhobo> flannel the exploded kernel config files, the bz2 all of that Flannel
<hal> guys, is a firewall installed on ubuntu 9.10 by default?  How do I configure it?
<Jon-also> rww: When attempting a sudo mv : "Failed to preserve owenrship for 'destdirwashere': Operation not permitted.
<rww> ubottu: firewall | hal
<ubottu> hal: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Flannel> happyhobo: Isn't it just in .?
<Flannel> happyhobo: (that'd be your current directory)
<Jon-also> rww: I did a sudo cp of the file to my desktop then was attempting to move it to external media.
<rww> Jon-also: did the copy actually fail, or was it just warning you about not preserving file permissions?
<ddavids> i have a shutdown problem. Anytime i try to shutdown, it doesnt go past the splash screen and i have to power shut down. wht may be the cause?
<happyhobo> I found it by accident running as root on a live cd
<ntauto> nilsma: where is the "output jack" in volume controls. I can't find it.
<nilsma> ntauto: do you have a "sound" icon on your control panel? right click it and choose "open volume control", investigate the switches tab
<happyhobo> I can't remember which one I deleted.  I was at 0 bytes on the root and it wouldn't start gnome
<rww> hal: 1) ufw is turned off by default, 2) if you want to turn it on and configure it, I'd recommend gufw, or "man ufw" if you're comfortable with the command line.
<ziroday> Hi, I have a HP C6100 and C7200 All-in-one that have previously worked fantastically with Ubuntu. However now when trying to scan from them simple-scan, skanlite and xsane all claim they can't find any printers, and xsane only works when defining the network location manually (xsane hpaio:/net/Photosmart_C6100_series?ip=192.168.11.4), any ideas on how to get it working all seamlessly again?
<dr-know> hi, i download ubuntu 9.10 and when i want to install give me an error : errno 5 input/output error. i try this in two machine and in both give me this error. i google about it and i think other users have same problem but i cant find any solution!! this is a bug and i cant understand why canonical dont solve this!!! i install 9.4 successfully!!! i think ubuntu 9.10 installer have bug! can anyone help me???
<ntauto> nilsma: where is the control panel?
<souma_> help i can't detect my card fax-modem?
<hal> rww: off by default - that a strange decision, isn't it?
<rww> hal: Not really. There aren't any services listening by default, so there's nothing there to penetrate.
<Xdept> Hey, i'm just about to go to bed, Are there any programs for linux that i can use as an alarm clock ?
<ddavids> how do i check what program is causing my shutdown hang up...?
<ntauto> nilsma: where is the control panel?
<ntauto> I have no sound.
<nilsma> ntauto: the panels on top/bottom of your desktop, should be "sound"/"speaker" icon/symbol similar to what you'd find in windows ...
<ntauto> nilsma: yes that's what i clicked
<Jon-also> rww: (it was only a warning by the way) : I still get GPG errors on apt-get update.
<ddavids> Dr_Willis: pls can u tell me how i can check wht may be causing my shutdown problem...?
<Jon-also> rww: After replacing the file in /etc/apt/
<Towbie1> My system does not shutdown properly, i have to Hold the power button to shut it down manually..... it hangs at the splash screen... Any solutions/ideas?
<nilsma> ntauto: which ubuntu release have you installed?
<hal> ok rww thank you very much!
<Hej> Good morning!
<ntauto> nilsma: 9.04
<rww> Jon-also: replace the other files ending in .gpg in the same directory then, I guess. Ask wgrant, I'm more of the "you should readd the PPAs" school of thought.
<Jon-also> rww: I also set the permissions to the same as on the laptop before doing apt-get update (owner: root, read and write, group: root access none, other access none
<don> hello
<Jon-also> rww ok
<don> any body there
<ziroday> don: only 1300 odd
<Jon-also> rww:  Ahh fml I missed one.
<Guest13503> goddammit
<dum> i get a an "error cs0040: Unexpected bug information initialization erro 'The assembly for default symbol writer cannot be loaded' when building avahi
<ntauto> I have no sound.
<wgrant> dum: Why are you building Avahi? It's installed by default.
<nilsma> ntauto: i had the same problem with a fresh install of 8.10, and all i had to do was open the volume control from the panel, and under the switches tab, check the box "analog/digital output jack"
<hal> in synaptic, it shows that iptables has a green box next to it, with no tick.  Do you know what this means?
<Iwannalern> Hey, how do I remove Pulseaudio without destroying ubuntu?
<wgrant> hal: That just means that it's already installed.
<GieRob> like Dat
<Jon-also> rww: Hot damn. Boo-yah. Rocked that *censored*. YYEAAAHHH. God I love Linux - the simplest of tasks are mind-numbingly difficult.. I haven't felt this way since I was a 9 year old kid on DOS6 ;)
<wgrant> hal: A tick means that it will be installed when you click Apply.
<dum> wgrant: i want to make modification to the service type databases and use my custom build of avahi
<GieRob> I need some help concerning VHDs and dualboot!
<hal> ah right wgrant thank you
<Jon-also> rww: Rebooting this machine I'm on Jon- if you need to chat with me as well\
<wgrant> Jon-also: Blindly copying sources.list rather than using intended tools is the simplest of tasks?
<ikonia> GieRob: vhd's ?
<wgrant> Damn.
<rww> wgrant: indeed
<GieRob> ikonia, yes, virtual harddrives
<dum> wgrant: do you know of anyother way i could do this?
<dr-know> in ubuntu.com in download section, where i can find MD5 code?
<Zus> how can i move my docky bar?, ( its not the gnome-do docky)
<Jon-> Oh I may as well ask this here: is there anyway to keep a consistent order (ie default entry is first so a certain partition first) when doing a GRUB update? Annoying having to update my grub config file because my dad just wants XP to load automatically when computer is powered down.
<ntauto> I have no sound. Can anyone help?
<Jon-> [and there's been a GRUB update so he's lost in linux]
<GieRob> ntauto: connected speakers?
<GieRob> :p
<ntauto> GieRob: yes
<Iwannalern> If I install Xubuntu from the repositories, will it use something other than PulseAudio?
<Jon-also> !clone | Jon-also
<ubottu> Jon-also, please see my private message
<ntauto> I have no sound. Can anyone help?
<psycho_oreos> Iwannalern, I tend to doubt it
<happyhobo> Do you have a speaker on your panel ntauto?
<nilsma> ntauto, did you not find the switches tab?
<Jon-also> Looks like I'm just missing TruCrypt. That's odd considering I backed up sources-list and sources-list-d... I'll look into it later. 400MB of packages, wheeee ;D
<Iwannalern> Is there any standard procedure for removing PulseAudio and using ALSA?
<ntauto> happyhobo: yes
<Jon-also> TrueCrypt*
<ntauto> nilsma: i dont know what you're talking about
<wgrant> Iwannalern: Why?
<happyhobo> I don't have a speaker and I have to use obmixer.
<Iwannalern> PulseAudio does not like me
<happyhobo> Not sure Iwannalern but that would be interesting to find out.
<wgrant> Iwannalern: That's not a helpful description of the problem.
<Iwannalern> PulseAudio is really laggy
<Iwannalern> And glitchy for me
<Iwannalern> Popping noises
<Iwannalern> FPS Drop
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu-desktop only gives you xfce choice, the base is still the same
<Iwannalern> And if I go into the Audio Menu
<GieRob> I need help attaching a Ubuntu VHD to my dual boot with Windows 7
<happyhobo> Where is all the crap I need to get rid of from compiling a kernel>
<Iwannalern> The menu that lists applications using audio, has the program using Audio flash into and out of existance
<nilsma> ntauto: on you desktop you have panels, where applications, places and system etc are listed ... correct?
<Iwannalern> At the very least I can play some music or watch online videos without problem
<Iwannalern> But any application other than VLC Media Player or any standard music player will not function correctly
<ntauto> nilsma: i said i found the speaker icon
<ntauto> I have no sound. Can anyone help?
<sje46> wjat
<sje46> sorry, let me rewrite that :P
<akhtar> hello
<kubanc> how much disk space do i need for ubuntu 9.10 desktop version?
<akhtar> any body there
<GieRob> yes
<nilsma> and upon opening that (double-click or right-click > open volume control) you should get a new window called volume control with various "tabs" such as "playback", "recording", "switches" etc ... correct?
<Jon-> kubanc: Totally depends on what you use it for ?
<sje46> what's so special about /var/www that whatever's in there can be seen on the internet (once I forward port 80)?  Is it possible to show documents online that aren't in that folder?
<Jon-> kubanc: How much free space do you need?
<Iwannalern> Is this a proper solution?
<Iwannalern> https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa
<penguinv> theify I was on earlier and got this far. I had to leave to integrate what went on here. I copied it to gedit and read it over and then I could follow directions.
<kubanc> Jon-, if I use 8 GB partition, is it enough ?
<penguinv> theify I was on earlier and got this far. I had to leave to integrate what went on here. I copied it to gedit and read it over and then I could follow directions.
<penguinv> PROBLEM: my system keeps crashing. after being on a while not at startup. I think it has to do with flash. 3x today.  I have 9.10 old AMD.  Who would be willing to help?  Here's some info about my system.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396504/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/396505/
<Jon-> kubanc: eeee. well I just did a df -h and almost shit myself, I have a 20GB partition with 18GB used.. oh dear. hah.
<Jon-> kubanc: I'd say 10GB minimum.
<penguinv> you say we need 10G free MINUMUM?
<rww> ubottu: language | Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<penguinv> I am using a 10G hard drive.
<Jon-> rww: Habbit.
<Jon-> rww: I appologise.
<GieRob> I still need some help with VHD dualboot
<kubanc> Jon-, hm... yes, but how much programs do you have. Let's say i'll have it for basics stuff, no moives and that stuff
<Jon-> How do I modify nautilus so that I can customize keyboard shortcuts when hovering over certain items in the menu? I do not recall where that setting is.
<Iwannalern> I wish there were better tutorials for Karmic
<psycho_oreos> Iwannalern, never tried that but my own solution was to disable and remove pulseaudio in favour of legacy alsa.. not really recommended for beginners however
<Iwannalern> I want to do that psycho_oreos
<Jon-> kubanc: Don't know bud. Can't find info online for ya
<psycho_oreos> Iwannalern, I don't know if there's a guide for it either lol, I did it on jaunty, no idea on karmic but I'd say its roughly the same.. its a matter of making sure the pulseaudio daemon has stopped and alsa is actually functional.. check alsamixer if muted or not and use a cli based media player like mplayer for example
<kubanc> Jon-, i found some, bu it says only the minimum of the minimum requirements https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<Jon-> How do I modify nautilus so that I can customize keyboard shortcuts when hovering over certain items in the menu? I do not recall where that setting is.
<eFfeM> still looking for a solution for this: anyone an idea?
<eFfeM> hi, i'm trying to get compiz running on 8.04 but seemed to fail miserably, tried a lot of things I found with google to no avail. hw is nvidia quadro fx1700; glxinfo keeps saying "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." anyone a suggestion on how to fix it (or a url)
<Iwannalern> I'll try this:
<Iwannalern> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<psycho_oreos> eFfeM, that needs to be specified in the xorg.conf file, which is literally non-existant.. and I don't think adding one line will help, you might need a few lines
<kubanc> Jon-, we'll i'm going to do like this: XP=13GB, dataStorage=13GB, SWAP=2GB, Ubuntu=10GB. I hope it will work :D
<dagmarpelvis> I really need help with my VHD!
<dagmarpelvis> anyone know anything about booting VHDs ??
<Jon-> kubanc: man, I had no idea I only had 2 gigs to play with on here..
<Jon-> Anyone know how to get some more free space in ubuntu? It's a pretty minimal install but I am using 18GB
<Jon-> and I only partitioned 20GB
<eFfeM> psycho_oreos: any iea what lines or where I can find them, tried soem things (ie AIGLX="true" with no success)
<psycho_oreos> Jon-, I'd use df -h to check free spaces in mounted directories and see where its using the most
<eFfeM> Jon- uninstall some packages (e.g. docs)
<Jon-> psycho_oreos: / is 18GB of 20GB
<psycho_oreos> eFfeM, you need to specify GLX, I think it maybe option = "GLX" or something.. anyway these needs to be specified in /etc/xorg.conf
<eFfeM> Jon- or cruedly remove all manpages
<pawelekk> hello, which file is responsible for grub configuration? I want to delete some entries...
<Jon-> eFfeM: what are some packages that can go, old kernel/docs?
<psycho_oreos> Jon-, humm ok, disregard that.. use du -h --max-depth=1 /
<psycho_oreos> pawelekk, which ubuntu version?
<eFfeM> Jon- what can go depends on what you want to do with the system, doc related things are good candiates
<pawelekk> ubuntu 9.10
<psycho_oreos> !grub2 | pawelekk
<ubottu> pawelekk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sonderblade> im running ubuntu on the company and everyone else windows. my browser is significantly slower than everyone elses. pages take much longer to load etc. any idea why?
<psycho_oreos> Sonderblade, have you applied all the needed settings under corporate environment? such as proxy servers, etc?
<Jon-> eFfeM: What sort of packages are doc related?
<Sonderblade> psycho_oreos: yes
<eFfeM> Jon- i'd say search in synaptic for doc and man
<pawelekk> thx ubottu, I found it, it seems that ubuntu with grub has a new approach in editing entries
<psycho_oreos> Jon-, all sorts of programs would tend to have a separate package appended with -doc.. Though if you remove those, you won't be able to read the associated help files for example
<psycho_oreos> Sonderblade, even the dns, routing, etc?
<Sonderblade> psycho_oreos: otherwise i wouldn't be able to use internet at all
<Jon-> psycho_oreos: I can always extend the space on this partition but that is never fun to do
<psycho_oreos> Sonderblade, wanted to doublecheck.. umm I'd try running traceroute on the linux box targeting a reliable host and use tracert on windows.. see if there's any latency issues.. if not its a browser issue
<psycho_oreos> Jon-, well, there are many ways to slim down the size, its mainly to do with removing un-needed programs more or less
<Jon-> ohhhh snappp I have virtual box on here
<Jon-> there's 6 gigs gone. phew.
<Qyu> how to register auth here?
<psycho_oreos> auth? you meant nickname?
<dagmarpelvis> I wan't to create a dualboot with a Backtrack4 VHD, can anyone help?
<Qyu> yes
<psycho_oreos> !register | Qyu
<ubottu> Qyu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<dagmarpelvis> good bajs!
<SaBB1> how can i check that one program is installed in my ubuntu??
<psycho_oreos> how was it installed?
<SaBB1> no
<psycho_oreos> no isn't a valid answer
<SaBB1> i mean i installed gcc,now from terminal i wiould like to check that whether i have gcc installed on my machine
<SaBB1> how can i do this?
<erUSUL> SaBB1: gcc --version
<SaBB1> ok
<psycho_oreos> aptitude search gcc
<SaBB1> ok thank you
<psycho_oreos> which gcc
<psycho_oreos> locate gcc, etc
<SaBB1> gcc 4
<ddrj> http://github.com/daymun/rtorrent-webui-installer <--- how do i get that whole folder as a .tar ?
<erUSUL> SaBB1: in general you can do « apt-cache policy packagename » that will tell you if it is installed what version is installed aviable etc ...
<SaBB1> erUSUL: thank you
<penguinv> PROBLEM: my Ubuntu system keeps freezing. after being on a while, not at startup, 3x today.  I suspect it has to do with flash.  Using 9.10, old AMD computer, 10G HD, 2G free space.   Here's some info about my system.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396504/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/396505/
<Towbie> My system does not shutdown properly?
<Towbie> Need Help
<verb3k> Towbie, you can't get help with a general statement like that
<interglacialman> penguininv - dont know if it's related but the logs you posted say there are lots of I/O errors on disk 'sr0'
<Towbie> verb3k: can u help out?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<verb3k> Towbie, I don't know
<meero> im dowloading ubuntu images using zsync, but when im comparing md5 checksum, they are not match, can someone help me?
<Towbie> verb3k: ok thanks
<verb3k> Towbie, just state your problem and those who know will help
<ddrj> how do you install stuff from github?
<sylence> towbie he is teling you to be more specific
<Towbie> verb3k:.... thanks
<abracadab> Ubuntu is running slowly here - requesting links to good docs on speeding up Ubuntu. Thanks
<iceroot> abracadab: look at top what is eating the cpu/ram
<Towbie> Can somebody help me out..... My system does not shutdown properly, i have to hold the Power button to shut down manually, which is not ideal?
<Towbie> I just need to get it sorted and shutdown manually
<wazzaaaaa> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Towbie> what might be the problem
<yohannbzh> Hi I have a problem since I upgraded my Ubuntu. When I launch python and try to import wx, i have an ImportError : No module named wx
<iceroot> Towbie: acpi enabled? atx-board?
<yohannbzh> but when I do 'sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8 python-wxgtk2.8-dbg python-wxversion', they are already install
<yohannbzh> if I go in /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages there is wx-2.8-gtk2-unicode
<Towbie> the splash screen (the ubuntu image screen) hangs while shutting down
<yohannbzh> And when I launch python in the console, it is Python 2.5.2
<Towbie> iceroot: dont know
<interglacialman> penguinv: the errors in the logs are from your cdrom " sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray" - i'd try disconnecting it for starters and see if it makes things better
<Gina_Calabrese> The internet works on my Ubuntu install but when I open a web browser it won't navigate to any pages whatsoever. I've tried with Google Chrome and Firefox.
<Towbie> iceroot: what do you think might be the prb?
<lpollio> ciao a tutti
<hal> ubottu: samba | hal
<ubottu> hal, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> yohannbzh: you will need to install or compile that module for your current kernel
<abracadab> iceroot: 'top' apps are xorg, firefox, metacity, pidgen, gnome-terminal. Total CPU used fluctuates between 5% and 30%.
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: That's not a kernel module.
<penguinv> interglacialman. would you explain? Could it be the disk I had in there (though unused)?
<wgrant> yohannbzh: What did you upgrade from, and what to?
<ActionParsnip> Gina_Calabrese: try: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf and add these 2 lines:  nameserver 8.8.8.8        nameserver 8.8.4.4
<penguinv> and interglacialman thank you for looking
<DoDi> hi
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: i see, my bad
<lpollio> il mio inglese è penoso ma mi serve aiuto
<iceroot> abracadab: and ram?
<ActionParsnip> Gina_Calabrese: save the new file and close gedit, then restart your browser. Is it ok?
<ddrj> how do i install from here? http://github.com/daymun/rtorrent-webui-installer do i do svn checkout http://urlhere ?
<interglacialman> penguinv. maybe either the drive or the disk within it - try removing the disk and then disconnect the drive if it's still a problem
<penguinv> interglacialman, I've been avoiding using flash at all and so far no problem.
<abracadab> iceroot: 1GB, I think. What command will verify that?
<Gina_Calabrese> ActionParsnip: I'm gonna have to go into Ubuntu (dual boot Vista/Ubuntu) and test it out.
<iceroot> abracadab: top
<iceroot> abracadab: or free -m
<yohannbzh> wgrant: from Linux version 2.6.24-19-generic to Linux version 2.6.24-27-generic
<penguinv> What tells you that there is a disk problem. (If you'ev already told me I am sorry I didnt understand.)
<interglacialman> penguinv. flash will not cause I/O errors - coud be problem with sr0 if the delays are related to the errors in the logs you posted
<erUSUL> ddrj: you use git i'm sure github has some tutorial in its web
<erUSUL> !info git-core | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3.3-2 (karmic), package size 6958 kB, installed size 14232 kB
<ddrj> thanks man checkin
<abracadab> iceroot: top says 1GB total, 6.5 MB used.
<_Agent86_> hey
<iceroot> abracadab: please paste the output of free -m to pastebin
<abracadab> iceroot: pastebin?
<lpollio> nessuno può ascoltarmi?
<interglacialman> penguinv. i would just disconnect the cd drive and see if the problem goes away - the errors might be a red-herring
<basncy> Does anybody know where the SYSCLOCK (C program language) define
<iceroot> !paste | abracadab
<ubottu> abracadab: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_Agent86_> Problem with gparted - changing size on a secondary hdd on a virtual machine, Keeps failing, saying that /dev/sdb1 (the part in question) is still mounted. Umount tells me that it isn't mounted, according to mtab. What do I do?
<erUSUL> !it | lpollio
<ubottu> lpollio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lpollio> thank you
<abracadab> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396626/
<erUSUL> lpollio: mo problem
<Ramsrambo> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> Do IRSSI scripts have any special headers on them?
<iceroot> abracadab: looks good, no problem with ram
<Ramsrambo> I have a problem with new installation can someone help?
<penguinv> interglacialman, I have removed the disk, at the last reboot.  How does this line -->" sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray"  tell me that this is an error?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Ramsrambo
<ubottu> Ramsrambo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: only shebang (perl)
<Ramsrambo> I did download ISO file and burned it on to a new cd and I installed ubuntu under windows
<bilalakhtar> does anyone over here knows what COULD be the name of ubuntu 10.10
<ddrj> erUSUL: so would i use the git merge command after installin git ?
<iceroot> bilalakhtar: no
<Ramsrambo> After installation it did connect to the internet and updated lot of things
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: It /could/ be anything.
<abracadab> iceroot: thanks. any other suggestions or pointers to docs for speed boosts? (other than: "buy a faster machine"). ;)
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: cheers dude
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<interglacialman> penguinv - what I quoted was just the name of the cd-rom drive as it appeard in the logs - the drive that was creating all the error messages
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: Ok no poblem
<erUSUL> ddrj: "git pull <url>" to get the sources
<iceroot> abracadab: disable compiz (the desktop effects) check the speed of the hdd (hdparm)
<ddrj> thanks
<Ramsrambo> While I was working it suddenly stoped working
<Aciid> abracadab: preload, swap size twice as ram.
<iceroot> abracadab: look if "w" in top is high (which is (w)aiting for the io-devices)
<bazhang> Ramsrambo, this is a wubi install?
<Ramsrambo> now in the bootmenu if I select Ubuntu for booting I am unable to see the login screen
<nucc1> Aciid, if you have 4Gig of ram, its wasteful to do that
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: define "stopped" please
<penguinv> so the fact that it was mentioned, tells you there was an error in it. OK.  I thank you. I have pasted all this to a gedit file so I can look at it later. Good night then.
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: what do you get?
<Ramsrambo> It was hanging and I thought it went to hibernation and I tried shaking the mouse
<Ramsrambo> but it did not show anything on the screen
<Ramsrambo> so I had hardboot
<Aciid> nucc1: if it's not a problem, then swap is always ok. atleast in fileservers/p2Ã¥ clients
<Aciid> *p2p
<penguinv> interglacialman, Thanks. I have learned that the fact that it was mentioned, tells you there was an error in it. OK.  I thank you. I have pasted all this to a gedit file so I can look at it later. Good night then.
<interglacialman> penguinv - no problem
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: can you boot to recovery mode root console?
<jatt> hi, in 9.10 the fonts for the help of applications (e.g. evolution) is too big for me, where can I configure the font for the Help program?
<Ramsrambo> How can I go to recovery console?
<dayz> hi
<nucc1> Aciid, if you have lots of RAM, then it's better to have Swap simply be at least equal to RAM.
<narendra> hi
<Ramsrambo> When I select ubuntu from the boot menu it goes to some shell kind of thing
<Jammet> Hello there :)
<Ramsrambo> is that the one
<Aciid> nucc1: is 4GB the thumbrule upwards to equal the swap
<Ramsrambo> called recovery console
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: is it named busybox?
<narendra> how i can make one panel for all users
<ngirard> Hi all. How can I get Nautilus to take into account the new template i've put into ~/templates ?
<Ramsrambo> nope it says something like grub
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: please use my nick at the start of lines, its very confusing otherwise, you can use tab to complete nicks
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: i see ok then your grub is borked
<Jammet> When I tried updating this morning, I got this message from update manager: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic_2.6.31-20.58_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic')
<Jammet> Can somebody help me and tell me what it means, and what I can do to correct it?
<Ramsrambo> ActionParsnip : what do I have to do in order to recover from there?
<nucc1> Aciid, for a desktop or laptop, yes. having 8GB of swap is just pure waste of space. the more ram you have, the less swap you need. Swap only needs equal RAM for the sake of Suspend and Hibernate
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: do you know which partition your boot is on?
<narendra> can someone tell me how i can make one panel for all newly created users any trick involving /etc/skel ?
<Aciid> aah
<Ramsrambo> ActionParsnip : nope I know that it is on my third disk
<nucc1> Aciid, and the reason why it is recommended Double the RAM, is that on Hibernate, or Suspend, your RAM+currently_used_swap is stored *in* swap.
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 scroll to "command line and rescue mode"
<Ramsrambo> ActionParsnip : lettme check this one
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: i havent used wubi (and think the idea stinks) so you cannot boot to liveCD to fix grub but the guide should tell you how to kick the boot off manually then you can fix grub on the desktop
<Ramsrambo> ActionParsnip : I hv used wubi installed under Win XP
<ddavids_> pls how do i edit my network config to automatically detect network?
<thenthenio> Hello, I have Ubuntu server 8.0.4 installed with eBox, Mac clients cannot connect to samba shares, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: i know, thats gonna really hold back on what you can do to fix this
<Meltok> Hi! Is anybody here how has experience with python regex? I know its somehow offtopic but i don't won't to register, only to be able to join #python. :) You can qry me though. Thx in advance!
<Ramsrambo> ActionParsnip : is it advicable to uninstall and reinstall this?
<ActionParsnip> Ramsrambo: if its a clean install, why not. Did you MD5 test the wubi file you downloaded?
<Ramsrambo> ActionParsnip : Nope I did not do that How can I do that?
<itai> hi there, i have a lot of folders with various contents , is there a command that will move only folders containing mp3 to anpother directory ?
<Gina_Calabrese> ActionParsnip: Terminal wouldn't even load the file, let alone let me edit it.
<ActionParsnip> Gina_Calabrese: /etc/resolv.conf is a standard unix file
<ActionParsnip> thenthenio: can they ping the server?
<thenthenio> Yes
<ActionParsnip> thenthenio: can they telnet to the samba socket?
<Ramsrambo> ActionParsnip  : How can I check the ISO image for MD5?
<Gina_Calabrese> ActionParsnip: I went into the system files, found the file, edited it, but then it wouldn't let me save it.
<ActionParsnip> !MD5 | Ramsrambo
<ubottu> Ramsrambo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<abracadab> iceroot: re, disabling compiz: System > Preferences > Visual Effects are set to "None". Is there more to disabling compiz than that?
<ActionParsnip> Gina_Calabrese: did you use: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   like I told you
<Gina_Calabrese> ActionParsnip: Yes I did.
<thenthenio> ActionParsnip: smbclient works on Mac but the file browser does not (not with smb: not with cifs:)
<ActionParsnip> Gina_Calabrese: if you just open it with gedit without gksudo, it will not be re-saveable
<Life_Support> hi all I have a problem last night looks liked  repeared but apiared again
<Life_Support> with the last ubuntu update
<ActionParsnip> thenthenio: try adding an smbuser for the mac peeps to use, it will give authentication. I've not used mac but if they use some weird samba protocol you may get issues
<thenthenio> ActionParsnip: anyway the Mac works with other samba shares (QNAP NAS)!!!
<Gina_Calabrese> ActionParsnip: Was I actually supposed to enter the text you told me to in Terminal or something else?
<ActionParsnip> Gina_Calabrese: yes, the gksudo command will open the file with elevated access, the resolv.conf is owned by root so if you open it as a user you wont get write access as you are only a user
<ActionParsnip> Gina_Calabrese: the  nameserver bits are very easy to remember and are googles public dns servers, if you add them you may get web access
<Huba> *looking
<hoonches> is there a way to make a shortcut that executes commands in terminal?
<Gina_Calabrese> ActionParsnip: How instant was Terminal's reaction to my command supposed to be? It just sat there looking at me.
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: i believe if you right click it -> properties there is "run in terminal"
<hoonches> ActionParsnip: so you just make a text file?
<thenthenio> ActionParsnip: add an user entry in /etc/samba/smbuser ?
<ActionParsnip> Gina_Calabrese: it will but gedit should have ran. Try pressing ALT+F2 and typing the command in there
<Life_Support> hey ppl can somebody tell me how to roll back ubuntu update image
<ActionParsnip> thenthenio: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     type your login password for authentication as well as the samba password (makes life easier). When you connect you wil be challenged for a password
<Gina_Calabrese> ActionParsnip: Time for another reboot. I'll be back.
<hoonches> ActionParsnip: how do you get it to fill in a username and password as well?
<ActionParsnip> thenthenio: you could also implement an FTP server instead if its only LAN access. ssh also gives secure file transfers :)
<itai> can anyone tell me what the command "find / -iname "*.mp3" -type f | xargs -I '{}' mv {} $HOME/mp3" will do?
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: how do you mean?
<hoonches> well i want a shortcut that will execute openvpn then enter my username and password when the prompts for it come up
<hal> i've installed swat, for samba admin.  Does anyone know how I start it, please?
<hoonches> hal: "What are you doing, Dave?"
<hal> hoonches: :)
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: the terminal will handle that, you could use a gui app to flash up a text input box if you wanna be flash :)
<erUSUL> hal: it is running? swat is used via web browser
<thenthenio> ActionParsnip: the client users would not appreciate that...
<ikonia> swat is normally launched from inet/xinetd ?
<ikonia> make sure it's enabled in either
<hoonches> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, I didn't understand that.
<dayz> hi
<hal> ikonia: erUSUL I can't find any file about swat using find /etc -name '*swat*'
<iceroot> abracadab: thats all
<dayz> i'm trying to uninstall firefox, but synaptic says it's 'locked to the current version'. how do i unlock it?
<iceroot> abracadab: maybe you are on jaunty with an intel card?
<ngirard> How can I get Nautilus to take into account the new template i've put into ~/Templates ? Even restarting Nautilus doesn't get the menu to refresh
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_gdialog.htm    you can use gdialog to flash up an X based input box (rather than terminal) so You can fill out data there. You wont need the terminal then as the script will run in the background ;)
<erUSUL> hal: fire up a browser and go to http://localhost:901
<ikonia> hal: its normally configured and run from inetd/xinetd
<hal> erUSUL: it's not - i've done a port scan
<hoonches> ActionParsnip: what if I want to enter the username and password automatically?
<hal> ikonia: what is the best way in ubuntu to start and stop services.  I am used to centos before now
<ae86-drifter> kill
<ikonia> hal: same way
<erUSUL> hal: a port scan may not trigger [x]inetd to launch it ...
<rww> hal: sudo service servicenamehere start/stop/restart/whatever
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: you'd have to look at the man page of the app, if you can store the credentials some place then you can simply tell the app to use the file.
<Life_Support> hey can someone help me plss
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: what app is it again please
<hoonches> openvpn
<hal> ikonia: in centos it's service [servicename] start|stop|status - that doesn't seem to work on ubuntu
<ikonia> hal: use the init script or invoke-rc.d
<hal> ikonia: ah, actually I have tried it again on samba and it worked.  What is the best way of restarting xinetd ?
<ikonia> hal: it's a service, the same as any other
<dgeary2> how does one get network manager to prompt them for a username and password for wired 8021x authentication on every attempt to connect?
<Oli``> hal: `sudo [start|stop|restart] service` or `sudo /etc/init.d/service [action]`
<hal> Oli``: thanks - yes that works
<hal> ikonia: service xinetd restart does not work
<ikonia> I didn't say it would
<ikonia> hal: I told you to use the init script or invoke-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: if you look in  /etc/openvpn there may be a file you can put your account into, this will then be used by default
<hal> ikonia: there is no init script in /etc/init.d for xinetd
<hal> ikonia: sorry if I am misunderstanding what you have said
<ikonia> hal: are you sure its xinetd and not inetd ?
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: theres also /etc/vpnc/myvpn.conf which is deatiled here, you can add the account there maybe. BACKUP *ALL* files you edit so you can easily roll back
<erUSUL> hal: is it even installed ? according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<ActionParsnip> hoonches: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<erUSUL> hal: you have to do the set up by hand
<theadmin> Why the heck all files on my NTFS drive(s) are counted as executable?
<hal> erUSUL: there is an entry in inetd.conf for swat - I just need to know how to restart inetd, don't I ?
<erUSUL> theadmin: mount options
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: ntfs does that afaik, dont sweat it
<theadmin> erUSUL: Hm? How to mount it normally? I'll paste my fstab now.
<erUSUL> hal: correct so it is plain intd not xinetd ...
<Life_Support> ppl my ubuntu freezes after update
<erUSUL> theadmin: check the fmask umask dmask values if any
<theadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/396634/
<hal> erUSUL: ah, right, thank you.  But there is no initd script in init.d.  Is this what I need to set up myself?
<erUSUL> hal: /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd ??
<ikonia> it even says it in the guide
<erUSUL> it mentions both xinitd and inetutils-inetd (probably you can not have both installled at the same time)
<ikonia> you can't
<hal> erUSUL: no, there is no inetutils-inetd
<ikonia> but as he's not using xinetd....common sense says he should use the inetd script
<erUSUL> hal: so you do not have any inetd program installed? install one. Follow the guide i posted.
<theadmin> erUSUL: Does this look normal? (link above)
<hal> erUSUL: ah, ok thank you
<erUSUL> theadmin: sorry loooking it now
<Younder> I had my machine hacked into! what should I do?
<Life_Support> ppl can you tell me how undder bash minimal to set mi UBUNTU to load older linux-image (not the update)
<bazhang> Younder, what makes you say that
<Younder> Ive done the usuall, bastill, UFW, tripwire
<theadmin> Life_Support: I think... "boot IMAGE" does it in GRUB prompt
<ikonia> Younder: re-install
<elky> Younder, If you're concerned, first thing to do is change all passwords
<Life_Support> it freezes
<erUSUL> theadmin: umask=007 --> gives files 770 permissiosn --> rwxrwx--- so they are executable
<Life_Support> when I try to run any of them
<ikonia> Younder: you need to fully re-install your machine to be confident you are in a safe position
<erUSUL> theadmin: by owner and group that's it
<theadmin> erUSUL: Ahem. What should i put so they are 660?
<Younder> ikonia, that sound like the sanest solution as I can trust nothing
<erUSUL> theadmin: may i ask why you use the read only ntfs driver? and not ntfs-3g ?
<ikonia> exactly
<theadmin> erUSUL: Huh? It seems to me i can write to this disc just fine. Ubuntu mounted it this way during install :/
<erUSUL> theadmin: if you want 660 permissions do umask=117
<theadmin> erUSUL: And yep, i can write
<erUSUL> theadmin: paste /proc/mounts file
<Pupeno> Does anybody know of a program that can re-format a sql file?
<theadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/396636/
<theadmin> erUSUL: ^
<erUSUL> theadmin: that's becouse you are not using that fstab entry you are using this /dev/sda2 /media/windows fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<Life_Support> does any one can tell me how to set to load older image
<Younder> Ionia: truly regret that they got through. not as clever as I though
<erUSUL> theadmin: so the system mounted it with ntfs-3g when you double clicked it
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ikonia> Life_Support: you load older kernels that still exist on your system from your grub menu
<theadmin> erUSUL: Sorry, what? o_O Oh. I see.
<theadmin> So that fstab modification was useless, erUSUL?
<Younder> ikonia,  I deteted them
<ikonia> Younder: I was talking to Life_Support
<ben__864> Hello
<theadmin> Hi, ben__864
<Life_Support> ikonia still freezes
<ikonia> what still freezes ?
<Life_Support> no matter wich one
<Younder> ikonia,  anyhow the newest kernel predates the attack
<ikonia> Life_Support: ok - so the problem is not with your kernel
<ben__864> Can I talk Ubuntu here?
<erUSUL> theadmin: you can use it « sudo mount /media/windows » (you probably must umount /dev/sda2 first)
<ikonia> Younder: I'm not talking about your attck, I'm talking to Life_Support - that's why I keep saying his nickname
<theadmin> erUSUL: Okay.
<theadmin> ben__864: If you have a support question, then yes
<Life_Support> It was working properly until I updated to 2.6.30-20
<ikonia> Life_Support: well if going to older kernels still causes you a problem it's either a.) an update that came down at the same time as the new kernel. b.) a hardware error
<Younder> ikonia, taking down a supercomputer cost'd on the order of 1 000 000 $ a week. I'd better have a plan. (or start looking for another job)
<topolino_> hello
<ikonia> Younder: I am not interested in discussing your attack or the reprocussions of it
<topolino_> I need help with my ubuntu
<topolino_> Im a noob when it comes to linux...
<hal> erUSUL: ikonia - I had checked the /etc/inetd.conf file to confirm that swat was not commented.  However, swat was not responding on 901.  Then I ran update-inetd --enable swat , and this fixed the issue
<theadmin> Hm. "uptime" returned "14:05:28 up 14 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.79, 1.26, 0.75", whilst i am the only one logged in... 2 users? what the?
<theadmin> topolino_: Ask
<Younder> ikonia, neither am I. It's my bed. I have to sleep in it.
<ben__864> May I use name1234 this kind of acount name?
<topolino_> i need help instaling aMSN and flash player with google chrome...
<Life_Support> ikonia I found some topic in forums but I'm unable to find it again :(
<erUSUL> hal: ok; congrats :)
<topolino_> i never instaled anything on linux..I'm a windows user..and this is al new for me
<topolino_> can anyone help?
<ikonia> !synaptic | topolino_
<hal> erUSUL: ikonia thank you both for your advice
<ubottu> topolino_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<z0man> Quick question with Acer Laptops::::::: They come preinstalled with Vista and no OS cd, how safe is it to installing Ubuntu on the laptop that uses a hidden partition system?
<topolino_> jes i tried
<topolino_> synaptic...
<theadmin> topolino_: As for flash and Chrome, this is kinda buggy. You can do "sudo apt-get install PACKAGE" in order to install a program, so for Flash, we do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<erUSUL> !software | topolino_
<ubottu> topolino_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<zeko> hi guys, i want to do a fresh install of ubuntu, wiping out winxp+previous ubuntu. I need to backup my data, so i did install samba when using the liveCD, but when i try to share a folder it asks me to change the config by adding a line to smb.conf, where can i find it?
<ikonia> z0man: safe is you want if you don't want to use the recovery partitiona again
<theadmin> topolino_: And chrome? Just download it from chrome.google.com, double-click and tada
<topolino_> i've tryed using synaptic but it opens me
<topolino_> message ..the pacage not found
<topolino_> or something like that
<z0man> Think I'd like to keep the hidden partition as an option for them to go back to Vista just incase.
<topolino_> my copy of ubuntu is 5 years old..
<ikonia> topolino_: how are you trying to open it
<Chousuke> theadmin: run 'w' to see who's logged in
<topolino_> verison 5.04
<Chousuke> theadmin: it might be just you, twice :9
<z0man> think I may bite the bullet
<topolino_> I've opend synptic thing...
<ikonia> topolino_: that version is no longer supported or available, you'll need to re-install with a supported/current version
<z0man> And see if it removes the hidden partition
<topolino_> and shearched for the file i downloaded
<Chousuke> theadmin: I'm logged in four times right now :P
<topolino_> on desktop
<ikonia> topolino_: that is why the packages no longer exist
<theadmin> Chousuke: wtf.
<z0man> I'll blog my findings at z0mans-dev
<theadmin> Ahem, sorry.
<Chousuke> theadmin: one console session and three terminals
<ben__864> Is this one to many??
<topolino_> but I've downloaded it on the desktop
<theadmin> I'm only logged in to X right now, so what the heck
<Chousuke> theadmin: well, if you run a terminal in X it might count as a login
<theadmin> Chousuke: Oh. Right.
<hibatullah> hello the admin..
<theadmin> hibatullah: Hi.
<z0man> Thanks for responding Ikonia
<topolino_> ok ikonia thank you
<hibatullah> im biborn
<hibatullah> stillremember me?
<theadmin> hibatullah: Somewhat.
<hibatullah> tehadmin: still remeber me?
<Younder> ikonia, you are har but fair. I will shut down for a week
<ben__864> Is this a free to talk area?
<theadmin> Hm. I didn't know screen came as default part of installation o_O
<Younder> hard
<theadmin> ben__864: You can ask any support questions here, for random chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Younder: please stop, unless you have a support question
<bazhang> ben__864, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ddavids> i just read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24994, is it possible to setup a config for 2 wired networks?
<server_> asdf
<ddavids> i just read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24994, is it possible to setup a config for 2 wired networks and automatically switch when one is down or choose which to use...?
<hibatullah> hello averybody..anybody use irssi client?i need some help with it.
<ben__864> Please tell me how to switch into off-topic chat?
<bazhang> ben__864, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zeko> hi guys, does anyone know the password for the root in the livecd
<ikonia> zeko: there isn't one
<erUSUL> !root | zeko
<ubottu> zeko: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> zeko: that's what sudo is for
<hibatullah> yes..
<zeko> oh k thanks
<erUSUL> zeko: just use sudo command (it will not ask for password)
<hibatullah> there is no root passwrd..
<hibatullah> it is beterr not to use root.
<hibatullah> it is vulnerable.
<erUSUL> !rootshell > zeko
<ubottu> zeko, please see my private message
<hibatullah> hello averybody..anybody use irssi client?i need some help with it.
<ikonia> hibatullah: many people use it and there is a support channel called #irssi
<erUSUL> !anybody | hibatullah
<ubottu> hibatullah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hibatullah> theadmin:u ise pidgin rite?
<theadmin> hibatullah: Yeah
<zeko> i am trying to transfer files using samba  it asks for a  password
<zeko> i am using livecd,
<hibatullah> ikonia:im going there! thanx so much!
<ikonia> zeko: that is the user password for the target
<erUSUL> zeko: maybe it is the windows share pasword
<zeko> ikonia, erusul: i installed samba using livecd, i wanted to backup files, so i enabled the share options for some of the folders, but when i am accessing from other comp it asks for the server=ubuntu(where the filesare)
<ikonia> zeko: then it's the user password for the SAMBA user
<theadmin> What's the difference between /dev/null and /dev/zero anyway?
<erUSUL> theadmin: zero gives you zeros when you read from it and you can not writte to it
<theadmin> hm. indeed. "cat /dev/zero" freezes the terminal lol
<Younder> ikonia, fixed, thank go I didn't listen to you
<erUSUL> theadmin: null ablivierates wverything you writte to it and afaik you can not read from it (or if you do you get NULL)
<Younder> god
<hibatullah> ikonia:there is nobody in #irssi chanell
<theadmin> erUSUL: You can read from null but get nothing
<ikonia> hibatullah: there are hundreds of people
<hibatullah> but i got zero respon.
<ikonia> hibatullah: people may not be active at this time
<Younder> ikonia, wanna know HOW i fixed it?
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> !ot > Younder
<ubottu> Younder, please see my private message
<ikonia> Younder: that is not on topic for this channel, please stop talking about it, this is your only warning
<Life_Support> ikonia
<Life_Support> linux vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/sda6 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro
<ikonia> yes
<Life_Support> initrd initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<OerHeks> theadmin try read from /dev/random
<Life_Support> I found the commands that helped me last time
<theadmin> OerHeks: better not suggest that, it's o_Oish
<Life_Support> to start older imh
<Life_Support> img*
<ikonia> Life_Support: that's not starting older, that's just mounting a loop back disk, but you are free to do what you want
<erUSUL> OerHeks: theadmin /dev/random should not be used. use /dev/urandom
<Life_Support> i'm still newbie so I me looks like idiot but ...
<theadmin> erUSUL: ...And again, where's the difference?
<Younder> ikonia, never got your private message
<ikonia> Life_Support: you don't look like an idiot at all, but as I've explained if you've booted older kernels and the problem still happens it's a.) not the kernel b.) a hardware problem
<bazhang> Younder, take chat elsewhere please
<ikonia> Younder: I never sent you a private message
<Younder> ikonia, Ok, i'll just hut up...
<Younder> shut
<Life_Support> ikonia when I boot ubuntu how to chek for a problem
<erUSUL> theadmin: random is trully random and a scarce resource in a system so you should not abuse it; urandom is pseudorandom and you can read from it without emptying it
<ikonia> Life_Support: err you're telling me it freezes, so if it doesn't freeze I'd assume no problem
<Life_Support> so I'll explain it long way
<nmvictor> i have installed ubuntu in my iBook and the notification area could not load due to some error, how do i access the network coz im used to the network icon in the notification area?
<theadmin> erUSUL: Well, urandom is random enough :D
<Life_Support> this morning started updater
<OerHeks> erUSUL i see, /dev/urandom takes the pool of /dev/random to ensure a real random number generation from random numbers?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: try to add a new notification area to one of the panels?
<Life_Support> that shows me there is new linux-img I give to it to install and it showed me gnu grub 1.97~beta4
<erUSUL> OerHeks: theadmin correct
<Life_Support> after that I entered here
<nmvictor> erUSUL: i tried but i couldnt find it in the "Add to panel dialog box ..."
<Life_Support> and ask they give me the idea to run older version I runned img 2.6.31-17 and runned
<de9ine|two> hi :D
<de9ine|two> I'm having some trouble with the network settings in Firefox
<ikonia> Life_Support: I'm really sorry, you're not making any sense to me at all
<theadmin> nmvictor: It's not there, it's in the System Notification Area, it's not an applet on it's own
<erUSUL> nmvictor: should be there ... notification area
<Stargaze> nmvictor, type alt-f2 nm-applet
<de9ine|two> Or rather, I don't have any network settings in firefox at all.
<Life_Support> ikonia may I write it to private to make you sense because my english is poor
<nmvictor> i get this message when i log in, Xsession: warning xrdb command not found, X resources not managed, what could be the problem?
<ikonia> I don't think a private message would make it any clearer, I understand your English is not th best. What is your native language
<ikonia> Life_Support: what language do you speak ?
<Life_Support> bulgarian
<hipitihop> I'm experiencing strange behaviour trying to add a user using the UI, is there a known bug I should be aware about ?
<theadmin> hipitihop: What exactly do you get?
<de9ine|two> Any one know how i can get the network settings tab in the "advanced" tab of the fire fox settings?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: this command comes in x11-xserver-utils
<erUSUL> nmvictor: (re)install the package
<Life_Support> ok I'll try to make it clear to you here
<hoonches> does netsetman work in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Life_Support: what language do you speak normally
<Life_Support> Bulgarian
<ikonia> Life_Support: have you tried the ubuntu Bulgarian channel
<Life_Support> I do not know it
<ikonia> !bg | Life_Support
<ubottu> Life_Support: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<hipitihop> theadmin, at times when I authenticate, it just sits there... other times even though I get past authentication and then add a user, when I come back into the ui, the new user is no longer listed but if I try and add the same user, I get an error that the group already exists
<Life_Support> thank  you
<nmvictor> theadmin: erUSUL maybe you should not that i get the message "panel ecountered error while loading djkdjkljkd...some funny word, same for fast user swicth applet, the notification area, the volume control appalet and many more, when i try to add them , they are not present in the dialog box,
<Stargaze> hoonches, it's an .exe file, it's for windows
<hoonches> Stargaze: is there an ubuntu equivalent?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: you can try to reset panel to default settings ...
<Stargaze> hoonches, what does it do?
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<hipitihop> theadmin, either way, I seem to not be able to add a user ... if I log out it is not listed in the user/session/login screen
<Stargaze> hoonches, try this link => http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=64
<harry> Hi There
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thanks, i think it was not just installed
<theadmin> hipitihop: Can you use "adduser"?
<hipitihop> theadmin, I haven't tried, I have always used the ui
<fodder70> using ubuntu 9.10 update manager   error :- Reading database... 85%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: unable to open the files list for package 'linux-headers-generic': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<erUSUL> nmvictor: ok; to make sure everything you need is installed install (x;k)ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<hoonches> is there a firewall I can use to block traffic to and from certain applications?
<dob_> hi did anybody use a oppurtunistic encryption with ipsec / racoon??? I want that my server automatically connect to each other via ipsec
<Ramsrambo> actionsnip : are u available still
<erUSUL> !firewall | hoonches
<ubottu> hoonches: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<hipitihop> theadmin, just tried, and it claims not to be able to lock /etc/passwd
<Stargaze> hoonches, try gufw (that's graphic uncomplicated firewall)
<theadmin> hipitihop: Did you run it with sudo?
<hipitihop> theadmin, yes
<li> hello
<Stargaze> !hi| li
<ubottu> li: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<li> I am from china,
<li> hi, Strargaze ,Nice to meet you
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<li> Strgaze, where are you from ?
<dob_> any ideas about opportunistic encryption?
<dayz> does anyone know why everytime i middle click in my chrome or firefox, it goes back? i've tried recreating the profile, etc. does anyone know how to stop that?
<theadmin> dayz: Middle click pastes whatever you have in your clipboard to adress bar
<dayz> theadmin, yes, but it goes back in firefox and in chrome as well.
<hipitihop> theadmin, what would cause that ?
<dayz> theadmin, in essence, i can't paste anything because it forces to go back.
<theadmin> dayz: What about Ctrl+V? :/
<dayz> theadmin, well, i want to fix the middle click so that it doesn't go back.
<york105> @dayz the middle click thing is something that's implemented by compiz, you can change that by going to System > Preferences > Compiz
<theadmin> york105: There is no "Compiz" in Preferences
<dayz> york105, i see. which plugin would that be?
<york105> how about compiz config settings manager (or something on those lines)
<hateball> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<RichiH> refresh my memory.... how do i mount partitions inside an image? i losetup the image and see the partitions within my loop device, but i can't access them.. i know the fix is trivial, but i keep on forgetting it
<york105> dayz, are you on gnome or kde?
<Stargaze> dayz, in FF, type about:config > middlemouse.paste;true
<Stargaze> dayz, in FF, type about:config > middlemouse.paste;true -- i think chrome can import FF settings
<desaints> anyone feel like helping me out for a minute
<Stargaze> !ask| desaints
<ubottu> desaints: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<desaints> you could have typed "sure"
<desaints> :P
<Karmic> with what desaints
<desaints> having a problem with a premade virtual machine
<desaints> there is no network connection all i am getting is a loopback interface
<dayz> york105, hi again. i'm using gnome.
<saganbyte> how do i tar -xvzf a tar.gz file to a specific named folder like cake.tar.gz extracted mycake/
<Karmic> sun virtual box or virtual box ose
<desaints> sun virtual box
<Karmic> so u dont get internet
<desaints> exactly
<Karmic> on virtual box
<desaints> yep
<desaints> on a new install to a virtual machine i can get internet
<york105> have you tried switching from NAT to maybe Bridge
<desaints> but on the premade one i do not
<desaints> i tried all internet options in virtualbox none provide connection, the ubuntu server 9.10 states each time that it is using the loopback interface for internet
<dayz> Stargaze, it's already set to true. i can paste with middleclick, but it just goes back.
<Karmic> make sure the network adapter is enabled and use NAT
<york105> anyway good way to find out what the issue the ifconfig command in terminal (of virtual app) paste output here
<Karmic> click the advanced and select a different network adapter
<york105> dayz: so do you have compiz installed then?
<Karmic> i have compiz my dektop cube spins real nice
<hmw> does the System Monitor show KBit or KByte in Network?
<mattias_> wat
<jpds> mattias_: Hi.
<mattias_> Hi!
<mattias_> just testing out irssi :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<abracadab> iceroot: Yes, I'm on Jaunty with an Intel card! What kind of difference does that make?
<ania> abracadab, diffrence to what?
<ActionParsnip> abracadab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<yehia> can some body tell me how to copy my bookmarks to use it after i re-install my ubuntu again
<ActionParsnip> yehia: bookmarks in what?
<operaatoors> Hiya! I have a problem with my NetBeans. I wanted to set java for my browser, i downloaded package, installed it, and after that NetBeans won't work. When I try to run it through terminal, i get this: "Cannot find java. Please use the --jdkhome switch." Anybody could help me with this?
<yehia> actionparsnip, the bookmarks is the firefox list of the internet pages that you save  it
<operaatoors> But when i type "java -version", i got this java version "1.6.0_15"
<ActionParsnip> yehia: clear your temporary internet cache and backup ~/.mozilla  job done
<operaatoors> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_15-b03)
<operaatoors> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 14.1-b02, mixed mode, sharing)
<operaatoors> So that means I have java installed
<ActionParsnip> operaatoors: which browser
<bazhang> !away > solow[afk]
<ubottu> solow[afk], please see my private message
<zicada> ActionParsnip: hes talking about netbeans
<ActionParsnip> zicada: gotcha
<solow[afk]> ...
<operaatoors> ActionParsnip, this doens't matters, anyway - FireFox and Chrome
<zicada> operaatoors: try renaming the conig dir
<zicada> config
<zicada> i forget what its called, but i bet its .netbeans
<zicada> heh
<operaatoors> how and where?
<zicada> mv .netbeans .netbeans.old
<zicada> if thats what its called
<operaatoors> sorry bout those stupid questions - i'm kinda new on Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> operaatoors: theres #netbeans which may help, there are users in there
<ania> is there a way to have internet access from wlan and ethernet togheter in one time to improve speed?
<dementor> whii  i have a loot of sendmail proceses, and i dont have sendmail instaled ?
<ActionParsnip> ania: if it is connecting to the same router you will not get extra speed
<ania> different
<operaatoors> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ania: you can set routing rules to access diferent address ranges from different routers to get the speed from both
<hiexpo> morning all
<interglacialman> ania, it's not really possible to load-share across different networks like that if they are just internet connections - just pick the fastest one
<suleman> how do we connect a internal tv card in ubuntu
<suleman> i have no drivers cd for it
<porta> suleman: check the mythtv pages. Tons of info there
<suleman> graviton, how do we connect a internal tv card in ubuntu
<ania> ActionParsnip, interglacialman thx both
<suleman> porta, where is that
<bally40> hii all of you!
<porta> suleman: www.mythtv.org
<ActionParsnip> ania: or get a dual WAN router and connect bot to the single point, the switching will be done in hardware
<suleman> ????
<Xintruder> suleman wini3im wallah
<suleman> Xintruder, wats dat
<Azjo1> Empathy keeps saying unsupported command. what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> suleman: run: lspci   one line will identify the device, you can then use the identifier to find guides
<Xintruder> helllo
<ActionParsnip> ania: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/21544-42-combining-multiple-internet-connections-home-network
<lukjad86> anyone here use ksplice?
<suleman> ActionParsnip,  i got a list.but i cudnt identify
<suleman> ActionParsnip, u mean i have to choose driver frm there n dwnld it frm somwehre else
<suleman> ActionParsnip, does linux need drivers
<ActionParsnip> suleman: for some hardware yes, just like windows
<suleman> ActionParsnip, its a pci tv card from gademei
<ActionParsnip> suleman: your tvcard will identify itself there, if not try: lsusb   and see if anything looks like a tv card there, it may identify as a display adapter
<lukjad86> Anyone here use ksplice? For some reason it's not detecting kernel updates
<ActionParsnip> suleman: doesnt matter where its from, you need to know the chip it uses
<suleman> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/t3QTjNHP please see this
<ActionParsnip> suleman: ok its a Techwell Inc. Device 6804 (rev 10)
<suleman> ActionParsnip, only my mouse in in lsusb
<ActionParsnip> suleman: go find guides for one of those
<suleman> ActionParsnip, r u sure it works on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> suleman: no idea, websearching will show you
<suleman> ActionParsnip, its for my university project,n if it wont work i have to switch to windows
<ActionParsnip> suleman: ubuntu is not always the answer
<Dr_Willis> the MythTV forums/site/channels have lots of good info on cards..
<stef1> I try to run this command: sudo echo "deb http://le-web.org/repository stable main" > /etc/apt/sources.list and it returns cannot create ...list: Permission denied. I don't understand I did add sudo?
<Dr_Willis> stef1:  when using sudo and > you must use a tee. or just do ig from a 'sudo -i' shell
<Dr_Willis> stef1:  thte PIPEING is ran by a normal user.. is the issue
<Pici> stef1: sudo does not cross io redirection operators (>), so you'd need to do: echo "deb http://le-web.org/repository stable main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> stef1: use: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    instead
<Pici> stef1: If you use the sudo -i method remember to use >> not >, you don't want to overwrite your current sources.list file.
<Dr_Willis> stef1:  You may want to make a new file in /etc/apt/sources.d also. instead of messing witht he sources.list file
<stef1> Pici: sudo does not cross io redirection operators -> didn't knew that
<yehia> ActionParsnip , i want to make backup the Pages which i saved not to delete it ...
<ActionParsnip> yehia: the bookmarks are al in that folder, backing up the folder will also backup your saved passwords.
<OerHeks> suleman, maybe this GIT helps with your Techwell capturecard. > http://gitorious.org/tw68
<OerHeks> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<ActionParsnip> yehia: if you ONLY want your bookmarks then backup $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/XXXXXXX.default/bookmarks  I think its a html file, have a look you'll see it
<ActionParsnip> yehia: i'd just backup the folder, its a catchall then. All you have to do then is put the folder back in $HOME and it will be used
<suleman> OerHeks, i m looking for it
<ActionParsnip> yehia: a guide for ONLY bookmarks: http://www.cypherhackz.net/archives/2009/09/02/how-to-backup-mozilla-firefox-bookmarks/
<olskolirc> hey cool dolls and cats what is a good gui web cam software besides cheese - I need more color configs - better software
<suleman> OerHeks, was that link for me
<OerHeks> suleman, yes http://gitorious.org/tw68
<trelane> traditional xorg/x11 behavior has been to send whatever is highlighted to the clipboard.  This seems to nolonger be the current behavior in ubuntu 9.10, how do I change this back as it's driving me FARKING BATTY
<OerHeks> but i'm not sure how to use this GIT
<ActionParsnip> trelane: press CTRL+C or SHIFT+INS
<suleman> OerHeks, wats dat
<trelane> ActionParsnip, control-c has a TOTALLY different behavior in a bash shell
<trelane> (a very undesirable behavior)
<suleman> OerHeks, i cudnt make out anything frm that.i m a newbie in linux
<trelane> and I don't want to work around it, I want the old behavior back
<ActionParsnip> trelane: not sure then, In guake (a gui for terminal) I use ctrl+shift+ins
<trelane> ActionParsnip, I want anything I highlight to copy to clipboard which has been the behavior for X11 for probably as long as I've been alive... I'm 29 by the way.  It worked that way when I was 14 and starting wtih linux
<ActionParsnip> trelane: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406007
<ActionParsnip> trelane: 29 here too, not as long a user as you but always used crtl+shift+c that forum shows a similar scenario to what you describe
<Pici> trelane: There are two clipboards, the x clipboard and the application level clipboard.  The x clipboard uses the selection for 'copy' and 'middle click' for paste, the application level ones use the regular keyboard keybindings.
<trelane> Pici, I'd like to lose the application level clipboard if possible
<Pici> trelane: I'm not sure if that is possible.
<saif_> ciao
<saif_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> trelane: http://www.matt-helps.com/ubuntu-ctrl-c-no-longer-works-in-terminal more bad news
<carmen> hola
<saif_> come state
<rumpsy> carmen
<saif_> si
<kentnyberg> will the next version of ubuntu respect that my newly installed ubuntu 9.10 could not boot without disabling acpi and those things at boot?  its an installation for a friend and I dont know if I should let him upgrade or not becaus of this
<saif_> cccciiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooo
<Pici> !es | saif_ carmen
<ubottu> saif_ carmen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !it | saif_
<ubottu> saif_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trelane> ActionParsnip, I'd rather not use ctrl-c
<trelane> nevermind I'll remap middle mouse to something useful
<suleman> OerHeks, wth is that
<moijk> I like cmd+c, so much nicer. :P
<suleman> ActionParsnip, helo i cudnt do anything
<suleman> ActionParsnip, plz help
<OerHeks> suleman, iḿ not sure how to use this GIT > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<suleman> OerHeks, wat does git mean
<stef1> Pici, Dr_Willis: adding | sudo tee -a worked thanks a lot!
<stef1> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<olskolirc> hey cool dolls and cats what is a good gui web cam software besides cheese - I need more color configs - better software
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all
<emilioeduardob> hi! im trying to add a user in a server. with  useradd -s /bin/false  prueba3 but it fails saying Can't create `/etc/passwd': not space left on device. I did df -h and i see i have plenty of space. any ideas why?
<Jimi_Neutral> I am trying to login as root from the terminal following instructions on how to install Epiware.....things is though when I type "su" and press enter it asks me for a password which I thought I know but for some reason it is saying "Authentication Failiure" any help on this?
<FriedrichMan> hey there guys
<itai> hi, i need a command that will copy all my mp3 folders to another directory, but not my .doc folders. basically the command will select only folders with mp3 in them and move them to another dir. is that possible?
<hiexpo> Jimi_Neutral, what did you put as when you insyalled it is the password
<gce> Jimi_Neutral: try sudo su -
<Azjo1> Hi, i still have very strange issues with basic irc in empathy.
<Azjo1> i cannot join any rooms
<gce> itai: from a terminal do "  man rsync "
<Azjo1> i can only talk to nickserv and then im not allowed to do commands from there so im stuck like a pig in a cage
<yellabs> ji there
<yellabs> hi
<hiexpo> reg \ Azjo1
<yellabs> how can i use the chown command to see permissions?
<gce> hellabs: ls -l
<yellabs> foh
<yellabs> oh
<fernandoc1> I'm working on Ubuntu customization to an office, and I want to know how I set Ubuntu to create folders like "My Videos" "My Music" to every new user that is registred?
<itai> gce, are you sure that rsync can do what i want, i would think that i would need at least two command, one to locate the folders and the other (rsync) to copy them, am i wrong?
<porta> fernandoc1: put them in /etc/skell
<fernandoc1> k
<fernandoc1> but when I give a ls on /etc/skel on the original ubuntu
<fernandoc1> there is no folders there
<porta> fernandoc1: no but the contents is copied to the home dirs. Or else it's a gnome or kde issue, not linux/ubuntu specific
<fernandoc1> I'm asking this, because I want to change this behaviour to create other folders rather then those that are default
<gce> itai: nah rsync won't be able to do it by itself
<yellabs> is drwxr--1-- the same as read and list ?
<gce> itai: you'd need to do something like find / -name "*mp3" -print -exec mv {} new_mp3 ;   but it would have to be something more creative to move entires folders especially if it contains mp3s and docs
<yellabs> never mind, reading the man pages...
<abhi_nav> hi
<om26er> abhi_nav, hi
<abhi_nav> om26er: :D hello
<itai> gce trying that now
<GSF1200S> anyone know a good app or something to tell how often the os is reading/writing from/to the hard drive?
<porta> fernandoc1: check /etc/xdg
<Gnea> GSF1200S: procinfo
<fernandoc1> porta: I'm asking this, because I want to change this behaviour to create other folders rather then those that are default
<fernandoc1> k
<lasher> i have a dual boot problem... ive just installed ubuntu on a mates laptop. after install the comp no longer boots into vista... i get a blue screen for a split second and then system reboots
<yellabs> should i go to ubuntu-server channel for help on the server side things?
<itai> gce, the find command moves the mp3 files themslevs to a new dir but not the folders, can you think of a solution ?
<abhi_nav> yellabs: hmm
<yellabs> i have some files on the server, now with webadmin i can set permissions to " list " i can then see the jpegs, but what is the same thing on setting it with chown on the bash command ?
<yellabs> what would " list " stand for ?
<ezmoke> .
<abhi_nav> ..
<yellabs> ...
<abhi_nav> now someone will come and tell us to stop this .....
<yellabs> no please feel free to do so
<abhi_nav> :-)
<Azjo1> hi, i am in a channel irc with the program empathy. when i do a /msg for example, it says unsupported command, anyone know what the issue may be?!
<abhi_nav> Azjo1: type /msg <nick>
<Pici> Azjo1: Empathy has poor support for irc commands.
<porta> yellabs: chown a+r *jpg the dir they're in should have x permissions (chown +x 'dirwithjpgs')
<om26er> Pici, its better now
<porta> yellabs: danmn chmod ofcourse
<Pici> om26er: In Lucid maybe, but in Karmic?
<om26er> Pici, yes the development release but not great for irc
<Azjo1> thanks pici, its obviously not ready for ubuntu id say
<yellabs> ok
<daMull> hi folks, I got an issue with dns dhcp and ubuntu as dhcp client .. the fully qualified hostnames are not working on the local network
<operaatoors> Which is the best application on Ubuntu for Twitter and Facebook, except Gwibber ?
<om26er> !best | operaatoors
<ubottu> operaatoors: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<daMull> any dns/dhcp networking gurus around?
<porta> operaatoors: i like choqok for twitter
<operaatoors> porta, okey, thank you, should try it out :)
<diofeher> anyone knows how to configure multimedia keyboard? i changed my theme to lucid and it stop working =(
<yellabs> daMull you can just ask the question
<gce> itai: have write a script.  first use find command to find all mp3's and dump results to a text file, the read in each line doing the command: basename on it, then perform an rsync on the results of basename to directory
<marijuana> guys... i'm using karmic. how to enable automatic update which it can download & install itself every time i login ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> !lucid | diofeher
<ubottu> diofeher: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<diofeher> ubottu: i've download a theme with this name...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Azjo1> can anyone tell me why empathy managed to be a part of 9.10 when it doesnt even support basic commands??
<abhi_nav> haa haa haa
<diofeher> aehau
<abhi_nav> same with me first time :D
<Dr_Willis> Azjo1:  because  it has other features perhaps?
<diofeher> i've installed this http://bit.ly/bGf7uR
<Neremor> hello!
<diofeher> lucid theme at karmic
<Neremor> I would like to install the java-plugin for firefox. The problem is: I'm not using firefox via the package provided by the repos, but the one provided on mozilla.org... When installing sun-java6-plugin, i can use java in the 3.5 repo-firefox but not in the 3.6 self-installed one
<Neremor> any idea how to provide the plugin for both versions?
<Azjo1> hmm, id say that if it cant even support basic commands, then its far from 1.0
<FriedrichMan> does anybody in here know what might be the reason everytime I reboot I need to change my keyboard configuration again?
<wasutton3> is there a way to mount a samba share (using cifs) in the fstab so that multiple users will have full read/write access?
<jeanfi> Neremor, you have to add a link to the java lib in the plugin directory of ff
<Dr_Willis> wasutton3:  i belive thats possible. You can mount them from fstab.. and theres lots of options for  it.
<serpico> hi
<Dr_Willis> wasutton3:  take care with shares with spaces in teh filenames
<gce> daMull: you should check your /etc/resolv.conf and see it the dhcp server is supplying you with a search entry
<wasutton3> Dr_Willis: i currently have it mounting properly in the fstab, it just only provides read/write access to one user
<Neremor> well, what do you mean with a link, a symbolic link? from which file to which directory?
<jeanfi> yes symbolic link
<Dr_Willis> wasutton3:  thers so many options -  and it might be a windows option - I tend to just set up Public shres for all theusers to access
<wasutton3> Dr_Willis: hmmm ok.
<rumpsy> bye
<jeanfi> neremor: in your jdk home, you have somthing like jre/lib/plugins/ns7
<Neremor> ok.
<jeanfi> neremor: you link libjavaplugin.so file in your ff directory
<jeanfi> Neremor, I don't a non-ubuntu-package installation of ff and jdk on my actual so I cannot give you exact dir and file names
<gce> daMull: you should check your /etc/resolv.conf and see it the dhcp server is supplying you with a search entry
<jeanfi> neremor: for ff, the directory is named 'plugins'
<madjoe> everytime I boot my Karmic, there's a boot menu to select a version of Ubuntu... I think Ubuntu creates a new version everytime I update it through my Synaptic... it also creates a recoverable version of each Ubuntu updated release... is that recommended behavior and does it increase my data usage on my HDD? Should I purge the old version somehow??
<jeanfi> neremor: so you have to do something like cd /opt/firefox/plugins; ln -s /opt/jdk/jre/plugind/i386/ns7/XXX.so
<_linux_student> ubuntu 9.10 (daemon.log) Failed to open file '/proc/902/environ': No such file or directory   one can help me please??
<itai> gce, thanks i will work on that
<kittenjaugar> hello all ubuntu
<terry_> _linux_student: Sure the file exists?
<FriedrichMan> does anybody in here know what might be the reason everytime I reboot I need to change my keyboard configuration again?
<terry_> _linux_student: Make sure you are typing the path and fill name correctly, use the tab key to auto complete.
<Neremor> ok thank you very much
<klxklx> i'm using 9.10.should i upgrade to 10.04 or reinstall?
<Neremor> it worked
<Jimi_Neutral> gce, ty that worked
<madjoe> Maybe I'll answer my own question: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Vroomfondle> klxklx: you should be able to upgrade, but ask in #ubuntu+1 first
<gce> itai: np
<klxklx> ok
<gce> Jimi_Neutral: np
<itai> gce, the problem is that find only writes the mp3 themselves but does write the folder name
<terry_> _linux_student: I'm sorry, I didn't fully read your post.  Not really sure what you are up against there...
<_linux_student> ubuntu 9.10 (daemon.log) Failed to open file '/proc/902/environ': No such file or directory   one can help me please??  what is this error
<terry_> _linux_student: I found this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/367334
<hal> when I execute dpkg -l, before qemu-kvm it has the letters rc, which I believe mean Remove | Cfg-files.  Woudl someone tell me what this means tho?
<itai> gce, do you think i can do that with konqueror ? i heard it has many functions'
<gce> itai: dunno I use mostly command line
<lasher> no1 can help me with my dualboot vista problem??
<hal> qah - I get it now - you have to mark them as compete removal in synaptic
<zaprock> door
<ionut> does anyone knows an application like yahoo messenger that i can use call or videocall?
<zaprock> how i can?
<iceroot> ionut: skype
<itai> gce, the problem with find is that it only writes the mp3 and not the folders, perhaps i misunderstood your instructions?
<ionut> iceroot: but i can use an yahoo account ?
<iceroot> ionut: not with skype
<Stargaze> ionut, try Skype, aMSN, emesene, pidgin, Kopete etc etc
<iceroot> ionut: but the new messanger (dont know the name) in karmic should handle yahoo accounts with video-calls
<ionut> Stargaze: but not all , i've tryied and i cant use call
<DeadmanIncJS> hi kids
<irene> ?
<Bisu[Shield]> kids?
<irene> ola
<Bisu[Shield]> can someone kick that dude
<iceroot> ionut: call a phone-numbre or call another messanger-user?
<gce> itai: if you do find / -name "*mp3" -print   it will print out the complete path of each mp3.
<irene> jm
<ionut> another messanger use
<ionut> r
 * Nollog does a barrel roll!
<irene> jejejejejejejeje
<DeadmanIncJS> why kick me?
<irene> chao
<irene> bye
<ionut> iceroot: another mess.user
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: no need now
<iceroot> ionut: then the new karmic messanger can handle it
<iceroot> ionut: emphany or something like that was the name
<iceroot> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ionut> tnx
<ionut> iceroot: tnx
<Stargaze> ionut, check http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=11
<Bisu[Shield]> anyway why ® look like garbage on vi in linux?
<itai> gce, yes, i wrote that to a file in my home dir, how do i get rsync to recognise the folders within that file?
<Bisu[Shield]> anyway why ® look like garbage on vi in linux?
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: wrong charset on the shell?
<ionut> iceroot: video call and voice call are not available
<ionut> iceroot: what can i do?
<Stargaze> Bisu[Shield], why is life unfair, why does the sun not shine at night?
<iceroot> ionut: hm, i thought they are
<Bisu[Shield]> what is the cahrset on the shell?
<Bisu[Shield]> *charset
<gce> itai: you need to write a script. have something like the following it it  for eachline in `cat filelist.txt` do THEBASE=`basename $eachline` ; rsync -av $THEBASE /newdir/
<ManDay> hinogi, any idea as for the sqrt{\underbrace{}... ?
<gce> itai: correction subsitute dirname for basename
<kittenjaugar> wow-1439people... :)
<Bisu[Shield]> what is the charset used on the shell?
<vonderer> hi. Have a problem with pulseaudio. Everything's great except that I have to unmute my audio output and input each time I boot my system. Any way to fix this?
<mcphail> itai: i'm sure rsync can do this on its own
<ManDay> Guys, any idea why my Expo-Edge (Upper left corner) stopped functioning out of all sudden? the other edges (scale, bottom right) still work!
<itai> gce, all my folders are located in a dir called /data so, THEBASE=`/data $eachline ?
<itai> mcphail, how?
<kubanc> Hey, I have a question. If i run ubuntu 9.10 vai LIVE C, my wireless card Broadcom corporation BCM4318 is not recognized. If i install Ubuntu to disk, will it work, or, will i be albe to install drivers?
<liunx> continue
<mcphail> itai: do you want to preserve the directory hierarchy on the backup files?
<ikonia> kubanc: if there is a kernel module (driver) available you should be able to install it to an install on your hard disk
<liunx> what about vai LIVE C?
<ikonia> liunx: do you mean a live CD ?
<eniacpx> kubanc: do some research into b43-fwcutter. You will likely need that to get the card working. You may be able to test it on the live cd.
<DeadmanIncJS> is there somewhere i can learn about programming for linux?
<itai> mcphail, i dont care about the hirerarchy, i just want to move folders with music to another place and leave folders with other stuff where they are
<liunx> i thouht you talk about a live cd ,is it ?
<ikonia> DeadmanIncJS: plenty of info on the net, my advise is to target specific things you want to know
<pwnkiller> hi all
<DeadmanIncJS> k, thanks ikonia
<ikonia> liunx: you can install things to a livecd, however be aware that once you reboot, they will be gone
<DeadmanIncJS> im just really liking linux.  wouldn't mind learning how i can contribute somehow :)
<Stargaze> DeadmanIncJS, search google for 'ubuntu full circle magazine', there you find some programming courses
<eniacpx> DeadmanIncJS: Or find a program you use on a regular basis (like your irc client) and grab the source code.
<liunx> live cd is not always useful,but
<pwnkiller> hey how can i return a partition to my origional os
<liunx> it is slowly
<ikonia> pwnkiller: if you have formatted the partition, then the data is gone
<Wizzup> if I install 10.04 now and follow all updates there shouldn't be a big difference between my install and fresh install from 1.0.4 (if it's stable)?
<Stargaze> DeadmanIncJS, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/full_circle_overview.html
<mcphail> itai: if you look up "man rsync" and search for "FILTER RULES" it should point you in the right direction
<ikonia> Wizzup: discussion on 10.04 in #ubuntu+1 and yes, it can end up different depending on if fatal bugs are found
<ania> Wizzup, nice question :P
<itai> mcphail will have another look, thanks
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks guys, im looking right now
<Wizzup> ikonia: Disregarding fatal bugs that cause the system not to update... ;-)
<ikonia> Wizzup: discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<liunx> i have a problem about my nvidia6600 card
<pwnkiller> right, that's not what i mean, i want to combine a unallocated space with my current os.
<Wizzup> kk...
<DeadmanIncJS> full circle is download only?
<liunx> i can not get a right freshrate with my crt monotor
<Elirips> Hello. Does someone know a program that can draw diagrams like dia, but is also capable of adding mathematical formulas to the things drawn? I think dia can only add "normal" text (?)
<Stargaze> pwnkiller, try using gparted, after you booted from a LiveCD
<kubanc> eniacpx, if i try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter in LIVE CD, i get that it is already installed the newer version
<creatorbri> Can someone help me with an Ubuntu/Windows networking question?
<rsk> !ask | creatorbri
<ubottu> creatorbri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<martian> Is there a way to prevent myself from accidentally deleting a symlink (chmod 555 it) without changing the permissions on the file itself?
<pwnkiller> so ur saying what/ that i have to reinstall?
<Stargaze> creatorbri, type /join #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> martian: symlinks don't have permissions, just the targets
<creatorbri> I am on a Windows network with Ubuntu, and I need to access a machine on the LAN
<Stargaze> creatorbri, type /join #ubuntu-server
<creatorbri> I have Samba installed, but I can't seem to access the machine by its hostname
<martian> ikonia: so I guess that's a confident 'no' :)
<blueglasses> what chanel is wubi and grub support?
<martian> creatorbri: can you ping the machine?
<blueglasses> anyone with grub update trouble?
<Stargaze> blueglasses, check http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<ikonia> martian: pretty much
<creatorbri> I can't ping the machine
<lasher> pwnkiller u can use gparted to stretch the partition over unallocated space and make it bigger
<martian> creatorbri: then it's not likely a samba issue as much as it is a connectivity issue (or you have the name wrong!?)
<blueglasses> Stargaze, thx but first i need a running system
<eniacpx> kubanc: When you install it after an install, it will go out and grab windows drivers to make the card function (it grabs firmware files from the windows drivers). If you can risk it, and you can connect via ethernet, you may want to just try the install. The only issue I had with a similar card is that even after the card was recognized it wouldn't display networks, it required NDIS wrapper to be installed.
<creatorbri> More Details: I am running Ubuntu on a VM with a Bridged connection. My host machine (a Windows 7 pc) can access the windows server just fine.
<epaphus> Hello.. is it possible to give access to some unpriviledged users the OpenOffice and others not?
<liunx> anyone can help me with my nvidia card?
<Stargaze> blueglasses, how can you be here, if your system is not running?
<rsk> !ask | liunx
<ubottu> liunx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kubanc> eniacpx, i'll try and install NDISwrapper also
<nibbler> epaphus: chown the openoffice executables to a new group, make sure only group members can execute it and put the users you want into this group...
<blueglasses> I have 2 computers
<epaphus> nibbler, thanks
<hal> if the ubuntu update manager updates your kernel automatically, will it leave the existing kernel on the system and also leave the grub entry for it?
<blueglasses> Stargaze, I have 2 computers; system is running but i get just grub prompt
<eniacpx> kubanc: NDIS wrapper also requires that you download the windows drivers for the card.
<rsk> hal yes
<hal> rsk: will it automatically boot to the new kernel tho/
<mcphail> kubanc: I installed Mint on a machine with that card (i think) a couple of days ago. It worked OK when the driver was installed, although I used the closed-source version. If it works on Mint it should work on Ubuntu
<hal> ?
<blueglasses> there was any major upgrade to grub on the repositories latelly?
<rocket16> Thanks
<abhi_nav> hal: yes
<hal> cool !  thanks rsk and abhi_nav
<kubanc> eniacpx, i'm confused. How do i now install drivers. How do i start, what do I install first?
<abhi_nav> hal :-)
<martian> creatorbri: Then my guess would be that the VM software is either not briding the UDP traffic or the hosted OS doesn't think it's on the same network or something... Perhaps something like this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652640
<kubanc> mcphail, do you have any tutorial somewhere?
<Gegevador> Hi Everybody :D
<rsk> kubanc what drivers do you want to install?
<creatorbri> My Ubuntu VM can access the Internet fine
<eniacpx> kubanc: mcphails method is probably a better choice. :)
<Henryacores> What's the IRC Channel for VirtualBox?
<erUSUL> Henryacores: #vbox iirc
<hal> where is the menu.1st grub file on a ubuntu installation please?
<Henryacores> Thank you
<kubanc> rsk, i wanna to install Broadcom Corporation BCM4317 [Airforce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<rsk> kubanc so go to the brodcom site and download the driver there
<mcphail> kubanc: Mint ships with the driver on CD, so it offered it automatically. I'd guess that Ubuntu won't have a closed-source driver on CD but htere will be tutorials if you google. At the very least Ubuntu should offer fmcutter for it.
<erUSUL> hal: i karmic there is none; grub2 uses a different conf file/system
<erUSUL> !grub2 | hal
<ubottu> hal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Stargaze> hal, grub2 no longer uses menu.lst, it's now grub.conf or something like that
<erUSUL> kubanc: just connect via wired and install b43-fwcutter. after that reboot
<martian> hal: and that would be .lst not .1st
<chili555> kubanc, do you have an ethernet connection on the machine now?
<erUSUL> kubanc: you have to be connected via othermmeans (wired) while installing b43-fwcutter
<Stargaze> 1l
<ben__59> bazhang: how to login using my nickname?
<abhi_nav> hal you are using karming with grub2?
<hal> good point, martian ! ;)
<erUSUL> kubanc: the reboot is not mandatory « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 » should be enough
<hal> abhi_nav: version 9.10.  Is that karmin?
<martian> creatorbri: perhaps it is something as simple as an option in your VM to bridge windows networking traffic
<Nollog> karmic
<abhi_nav> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ManDay> Guys, any idea why my Expo-Edge (Upper left corner) stopped functioning out of all sudden? the other edges (scale, bottom right) still work!
<abhi_nav> hal: why you need menu.lst?
<Gegevador> I just want to ask if you pronounce I.R.C or irk? For me until now it was I.R.C but someone told me i was wrong...
<kubanc> erUSUL, your'r a genious
<erUSUL> kubanc: no quite; but thanks ;P
<creatorbri> Question: How can I access a Windows server by Hostname from within an Ubuntu VM? Details: I am running an Ubuntu VM on my Windows 7 laptop, which is connected to a Windows network. The Ubuntu VM is using a Bridged connection and can access the Internet fine. My laptop can access "\\server\" and "http://server/" just fine. I have samba and smbclient installed. But for some reason I can't access the windows server from my Ubuntu VM. I can p
<ddavids> can anybody pls explain how whereami works?
<DeadmanIncJS> im looking fwd to 10.04.
<hal> abhi_nav: I wanted to see what the boot menu looked like.  Also, I wanted to know for future ref where I would configure a new boot menu item
<kubanc> erUSUL, so as you say, the only thing i need to do is to sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43, and i need to have ethernet connection?
<abhi_nav> hal: hmm. look grub2 docs. you wll find in it
<kubanc> erUSUL, OH, but firs i need to install b43-fwcutter
<martian> Gegevador: Not an english word, so really it's however you want... so that 'someone' is wrong is saying you're wrong. BUT, I always say "eyearesea".. and this is WAY offtopic, so we should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<cecilia_> hi, i have no sound on youtube or any flash videos...after installing 9.04 from a cd
<hal> abhi_nav: it's ok, I found it in /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  Thank you
<abhi_nav> hal hmm :)
<erUSUL> kubanc: yes firs install b43-fwcutter (that will install the cards firmware) then reload the driver
<Gegevador> martian : ok ^^ sorry and thanks ;)
<fumanchu182> Is there someone I could talk to about the screensaver settings.  From a usability standpoint not being able to change th path and or directory of a Pictures or slideshow screensaver is bad.
<Trek> got a question for you all.  Got a 10GB drive here (old hard drive from a dead laptop), wondering what distro of Ubuntu (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, etc) I should stick on the thing
<fumanchu182> :)
<lexr> hey guys, please, I need some good widgets for my gnome desktop that resemble those on OsX and Windows 7. Google gadgets, screenlets, conky, gdesklets? which is easiest and most eyecandy lookin' :)?
<erUSUL> kubanc: if you are askin yourself why you have to do this call Broadcom and tell them how happy you are they do not let linux dsitributions carry its firmware so you have to loose half a day getting help
<lasher> am contmplating move to debian.. any advice
<martian> fumanchu182: probably right there; best thing to do would be to file an enhancement bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<cecilia_> hi, i have no sound on youtube or any flash videos...after installing 9.04 from a cd, but sound is ok on audacious and other media players
<Kuki> ?
<Stargaze> lexr, check http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-intrepid-into-mac-osx-leopard/2009/01/08
<martian> lasher: maybe as #debian
<martian> lasher: *ask
<Trek> cecilia_, I have the same issue, havent found a resolution for it yet
<fumanchu182> martian, ty very much
<lexr> thanks very much Stargaze ;)
<fumanchu182> I am in the middle of hacking away at glslideshow to get it to pull in a specific folder, fun times
<hal> I have an nvidia gfx card, and have installed the drivers for it.  If I upgrade the kernel, will these drivers still be used in the new kernel?  how can I tell whether they are compiled in the kernel?
<Bisu[Shield]> is there a command to exit a channel?
<fumanchu182> "/part"
<liunx> yes, they will
<martian> Bisu[Shield]: depends on your client. In irssi it's /wc
<DJones> Bisu[Shield]: /part will exit the channel
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: /wc /part
<liunx> when you install a new kernel
<Trek> got a question for you all.  Got a 10GB drive here (old hard drive from a dead laptop), wondering what distro of Ubuntu (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, etc) I should stick on the thing, if any
<liunx> the system will auto help you with these things
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: hello
<cecilia_> but this seems to be such  a basic problem, there must be someone who knows how to fix it
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<erUSUL> Trek: 100 giB is plaenty for any of them
<iceroot> Trek: the one you like
<Trek> erUSUL / iceroot: correction: its 10gb
<iceroot> Trek: the one you like
<^mNotIntelligent> can someone help me fixing error with vmware, error message: could not open /dev/vmmon, no such file or directory
<hal> ah - there is an nvidia module showing in lsmod.  Is this all that is needed by the graphics drivers?
<Kuki> can anyone help me to get to my data on my external disc?
<DJones> Trek: A basic install of Ubuntu takes about 3.5Gb (from memory) so any of the versions would fit on a 10Gb drive
<abhi_nav> !details | Kuki
<ubottu> Kuki: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kubanc> erUSUL, :D. We'll, they'll probably put my mail into spam. Or, they're doing so, so they can have some control over the users
<fumanchu182> martian, this is my first time using ubuntu's launchpad is there a specific section for feature enhancements or should i file it under a bug request?
<Kuki> I put my disk in
<Trek> thanks iceroot / erUSUL / DJones, one last question: if its going to run on a low-specs system (such as another old laptop or something), what distro should I be looking at?
<Dr_Willis> fumanchu182:  theres the 'brainstorm' ubuntu site for  suggesting new things..
<Kuki> then I get the following messange:
<aorthr33> Kudi, what kind of external disk?
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Kuki> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Invalid argument
<Kuki> HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,
<Kuki>    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),
<Kuki>    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,
<Kuki>    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),
<FloodBot4> Kuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kuki>    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).
<Kuki> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<abhi_nav> not Kudi its Kuki
<fumanchu182> Dr_Willis, well it is not a new thing it is an enhancement to gnome-screensaver I guess.
<iceroot> Trek: xubuntu
<erUSUL> Trek: slitza; puppy linux; dsl (damm small linux) or something similar
<^mNotIntelligent> !pb | Kuki
<ubottu> Kuki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stargaze> Kuki, please type your question in one line, it's easier for every one
<erUSUL> Trek: is slitza
<DJones> Trek: What do you call low spec system? I use a 10 year old laptop with ubuntu and it works fine within 512Mb ram
<Trek> thanks iceroot / erUSUL.  I'll take a look at xubuntu first, then I'll check the other recommendations.
<Kuki> sorry @ the multiline post
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: u there?
<liunx> vectorlinux is also easy to use
<liunx> easy to install
<Stargaze> liunx, but apparently 'linux' is not easy to type as your nickname ;)
<cecilia_> anyone? i have no sound on flash videos after installing 9.04 from a cd
<liunx> maybe
<martian> cecilia_: did it previously work with ubuntu, or is this your first attempt?
<jcrawford> hey guys i have to install my NVidia driver again as the update today killed it.  I forgot how to boot the machine without X though can someone enlighten me?
<cecilia_> martian, it worked before...i've been using ubuntu for 3 years, i had jaunty before, but there was a problem with one of the partitions after a blackout, i had to format and reinstall everything
<erUSUL> jcrawford: recovery mode; or just stop gdm and kill X
<liunx> startx
<erUSUL> jcrawford: sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X
<jcrawford> thanks
<cecilia_> i tried to reinstall the cd 2 times to fix the sound problem, but it stayed the same
<martian> cecilia_: well, you likely need to do a little googling for yoursoundcard+ubuntu. Perhaps for some legal reasons, the drivers for your card may not be shipped with ubuntu. Did you try the restricted drivers thingamabobber?
<leospc> ello
<leospc> hello
<madura> leospc: hello
<cecilia_> no, but i'm listening to music on audacious and hear sound on vlc...so, i don't think there is any problem with my soundcard
<cecilia_> it's only videos from internet that don't have any sound
<ChogyDan> cecilia_: how did you install flash?
<srini> when i type my username in login screen the size of the letters are very big why? how to sove this?
<cecilia_> i installed it from the adobe page
<madura> cecilia_: you dont get sound on flash?
<Dr_Willis> cecilia_:  if you mean only 'flash' videos dont have sound.. well. its a flash issue. :)
<leospc> when gcc get
<cecilia_> no, i don't have any sound on flash
<Dr_Willis> cecilia_:  you dont want to download from adobe either.
<cecilia_> yes... because other parts of the system have sound
<cecilia_> i tried the videos from other browsers like seamonkey and opera, same problem
<Kuki> ok: once again: When I try to attac my external disk (1 Terabite; WD; S/N: WCAV58205275) to my Lap-Top I get the following error message: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Invalid argument HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet, or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...), or a wrong device is tried to be mounted, or the partition table is corrupt (partition is 
<madura> cecilia_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cecilia_> ok
<madura> try that on a terminal
<Dr_Willis> cecilia_:  you should of used the package manager to install flash. You proberly need to reove the flas you allready have installed.. it might conflict
<arch0njw> I have an Ubuntu Server that I want -a very minimal- desktop environment on.  I don't necessarily mean fluxbox or lxde, just not the entire pile of stuff that comes with ubuntu-desktop.  Would what is suggested here be sufficient?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751076
<madura> u might need to uninstall the one u installed from the website
<cecilia_> on the terminal, it says it was installed afetr a process here... i'm going to test it...wait a second
<abhi_nav> which is the general offtopic chitchatting channel of freenode?
<cecilia_> hey people, the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer worked nice, i have sound on opera and firefox now!! thanks a lot for helping!
<cecilia_> thank you madura
<OerHeks> have fun cecilia_ :-)
<cecilia_> :)
<cecilia_> bye bye, guys
<madura> cecilia_:  anytime :)
<srini> when i type my username in login screen the size of the Fonts are very big why? how to solve this?
<ben__821> bazhang: hello
<OerHeks> madura +1 :-D
<madura> OerHeks: thanks
<ben__821> how to get to free of topic
<Kuki> well... I guess I'll have to come back with my question in the evening. My coaching scholar will come any moment...
<t1235> I'm trying to use grep in a bash script. I have a variable (myvar="test1 test2 test3"). I want to grep (search) something in myvar, e.g. (search for test2). My problem is grep is expecting files to search the pattern in them, but I have a var to search in. (I don't want to use echo $myvar| grep ...)
<Stargaze> well, just discovered Metacity Compositing Manager
<ruge> hey folks
<taka> hey
<ruge> just installed 9.10 .. seem to get this crash report icon each time i boot my machine!
<taka> jest jakis polak
<DJones> !pl | taka
<ubottu> taka: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<taka> what pl
<brain_> ubuntu new release is the best
<taka> djones what
<abhi_nav> polish i think
<taka> no
<brain_> i have a acer extensa is work webcam all netwrok
<abhi_nav> then?
<brain_> webcam
<brain_> work
<taka> i have dinner ;)
<MrEgg964> hi all :) Is there a GUI equivalent to the wall command ?
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<Stargaze> what is wall command?
<ruge> whats the latest version of vbox?
<taka> bay
<MrEgg964> it's for sending notifications to users
<abhi_nav> elisa871 you here?
<wazzaaaaa> looking to create scripts that would autorun after ubuntu boots like log in to internet and launch messengers etc , how do i go about it , can someone point me somewhere
<taka> nara
<wazzaaaaa> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<taka> ale sie wystraszyłam
<Dr_Willis> wazzaaaaa:  you mean launch stuff after the USER logs in correct?
<Dr_Willis> wazzaaaaa:  or on system boot up.
<wazzaaaaa> Dr_Willis , yes
<ruge> Anyone know where I can get the latest Sun VirtualBox for Ubuntu 9.10?
<rsk> ruge virtualbox.org
<ruge> cool
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<brain_> ssh
<Stargaze> MrEgg964, what kind of notofications?
<brain_> i need help witch ssh tuneling in main ubuntu 10.4
<brain_> some body have a idea witch that
<Stargaze> !lucid| brain_
<ubottu> brain_: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<MrEgg964> Stargaze: I want to warn users that the computer will be in maintenance at such a time
<ruge> also, how do i get nvidia drivers for my card?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | ruge
<ubottu> ruge: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ruge> ty :)
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<Iswanto> Hello...
<Stargaze> MrEgg964, and wall is *nix or on *ndows?
<MrEgg964> wall is *nix
<wazzaaaaa> Dr_Willis , firstly , System>Preferences>Sessions isnt there in my system , and secondly i dont want to load programs , i want to execute a script that connects to my internet connection
<Iswanto> is there anything new about Lucid theme
<Iswanto> ??
<wazzaaaaa> :)
<erUSUL> !lucid | Iswanto
<ubottu> Iswanto: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DoDi> how can I get an Ubuntu alpha version?
<Pici> DoDi Iswanto : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Stargaze> MrEgg964, in Ubuntu it is called nwall
<DoDi> thanks
<Iswanto> thanks Pici
<MrEgg964> nwall ?
<Stargaze> MrEgg964, I found it in Synaptic
<bay> woy
<MrEgg964> Stargaze: it seems to be a chat program
<wazzaaaaa> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<usuario_> hola
<covic> servus
<usuario_> cuanto
<MrEgg964> Stargaze: I have users connecting to the server thru FreeNX ; I'd like to display notifications as I need - without using Termial
<MrEgg964> *Terminal*
<velizar> hi all
<MrEgg964> Stargaze: I found something like notify-send, but it no longer seems to be supported
<velizar> I would like to know how to uninstall completely a installed package in Ubuntu 9.10?
<porta> velizar: apt-get --purge remove packagename
<covic> aptitude purge
<covic> ^^
<N1co> hi
<porta> or with synaptic
<chili555> velizar, sudo apt-get remove --purge <yer_package>
<N1co> i have a probleem
<karma_police> whats the best way to uninstall a program if you didn't install it from the repo? I want to uninstall skype
<velizar> first --purge or <package> --purge?
<porta> velizar: as we typed it. packagename last
<N1co> sorry problem
<N1co> i can't use the command mv
<erUSUL> karma_police: how did you installed it?
<covic> do you have rights for mv?
<erUSUL> N1co: details ?
<velizar> ok
<velizar> thx
<terry_> N1co: What happens when you try to use mv?
<N1co> i must mv a library from Desktop to  /usr/lib
<karma_police> i downloaded it from the skype siteand installed it
<terry_> N1co: sudo ?
<erUSUL> N1co: use sudo
<N1co> i'm italian
<covic> do it with duso
<covic> sudo
<porta> N1co: sudo mv libfile /usr/lib
<cristy> ola
<N1co> no  don't use the right sintax
<N1co> now i try
<cristy> hello
<erUSUL> karma_police: if you dled a deb file you can use aptitude purge packagename or synaptic
<cristy> olaaaaaaaaaa
<cristy> helloooooooooooooooooo
<covic> skype comes in a deb file
<erUSUL> !es | cristy
<cristy> i am spanish
<ubottu> cristy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cristy> olaaaa
<sipior> cristy: why are you wasting our time?
<usuario_> sipior: haha
<cristy> i am espanish
<usuario_> cristy, I'm spanish too
<usuario_> yo tambien soy espñaol
<ech0dish> how do i add my pw for this user to register automatically when i log in with xchat-gnome
<usuario_> puedes unirte a ubuntu-es
<cristy> anda por fin
<usuario_> jaja
<cristy> y de donde eres?
<usuario_> de andalucia
 * Stargaze es de Amberes
<cristy> y yo
 * Stargaze esta de Amberes
<cristy> de amberes no pero de andalucia si
<abhi_nav> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ech0dish> i can't find the config settings... not many settings in the preferences..
<inveratulo> Hello all - I have created a keyboard shortcut which opens a gnome terminal with the command 'gnome-terminal --geometry 125x32', whenever I use the shortcut the terminal does not open up to my user's home directory.  however if I click the panel icon with the exact same command the term opens properly into ~
<cristy> soy de malaga
<N1co> thank you so much...it's ok
<usuario_> cristy aqui no podemos hablar offtopic
<hamzaatova1> how do i upload files with ftp??????????????????????
<karma_police> i did aptitude purge skype and  it is still there.. sorry i'm a noob
<usuario_> bueh yo me marcho
<abhi_nav> ech0dish: install comfiz fusion icon
<erUSUL> cristy: usuario_ entrad en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<N1co> grazie porta
<cristy> me aburro de tanto ingles
<erUSUL> cristy:  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<karma_police> where do deb files install to? what folder?
<Pici> karma_police: Anywhere.
<erUSUL> karma_police: dpkg -L packagename
<karma_police> i am trying to find the full packagename in order to uninstall it
<erUSUL> karma_police: aptitude search skype
<gaspard> karma_police: many different folders : for instance apache2 is mostly into /etc/apache2/ but also in /var/www/ and in /usr/share/somestuffs
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I uninstalled nautilus and then reinstall. After reboot, I can't log in to session. How to solve this?
<Pici> karma_police: You can search in reverse then: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<dayz> how do you define buttons on a mouse without using btnx?
<TommyBrunn> Hey guys. I'm having some problems with my desktop at the moment. After an update this morning, x won't start anymore.
<TommyBrunn> Is there anyone here who is knowledgeable in how to diagnose this problem?
<TommyBrunn> And more importantly; fixing it.
<raghdam> Is there a need for the 'ubuntu' user?  I tried googling, but as you'd imagine it is difficult to search for.
<Iwannalern> Well, I managed to get Blender to work 30% faster with audio turned off, though that's not much of a solution
<erUSUL> TommyBrunn: what graphic card do you have . what graphic drivers did you use ?
<TommyBrunn> erUSUL: ATi HD4850, using fglrx
<erUSUL> TommyBrunn: how did you installed them ? envyng ?
<TommyBrunn> No, I installed it via a package from amd.
<TommyBrunn> Is there a way to revert to the one in the repos?
<erUSUL> TommyBrunn: you have to reinstall them everytime there is a kernel update
<TommyBrunn> erUSUL: Oh, that's a pain...
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I uninstalled nautilus and then reinstall. After reboot, I can't log in to session. How to solve this?
<TommyBrunn> But how come it doesn't work even if I revert back to an older kernel?
<erUSUL> TommyBrunn: that's weird yes and i really dunno why
<TommyBrunn> Then is there a way to, via the command line, remove the installed drivers and install the one in the repos?
<TommyBrunn> You don't have to reinstall that with ever kernel update, right?
<mikunos> hi guys is there a way to send an sms using my nokia and its addressbook?
<erUSUL> TommyBrunn: dunno (i have a nvidia card) consult ati docs regarding uninstall
<erUSUL> TommyBrunn: no repo drivers are updated in sync with kernel updates (or that's the theory)
<irene> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es | irene
<ubottu> irene: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Stargaze> !es| irene
<Martijn> What would you recommnend for a Gnome MySQLbrowser?
<irene> loren
<erUSUL> !info mergeant
<ubottu> mergeant (source: mergeant): GNOME Database admin tool GUI for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.67-5 (karmic), package size 239 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<duffydack> Did karmic 9.10 kernel 2.6.31-20 get an update to it, staying at 20, just now
<Martijn> Thanks
<Stargaze> Martijn, is this what you looking for? => http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=133103
<Iwannalern> Yeah it seems I'm going to have to remove PulseAudio =\
<Martijn> no not ebox
<Martijn> I had a mysql gnome client, but i dont know which it was
<GSF1200S> Im trying to have conky run a script thats in a temporary filesystem mounted in /home/user.. it keeps saying "Permission denied" even though ive chowned the directory to user and the script itself is user. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> Martijn: i pointed out one to you
<ruge> hey guys whats the envyng command to download nvidia driver?
<Martijn> erSUL, thankt I will take a look
<Martijn> its not in the default package manager isn't it?
<Martijn> ah i got it
<erUSUL> Martijn: it is
<Madwill> my eth1 does not have an ip what can go wrong ?
<raghdam> Madwill: Does your eth0?
<zeroseven0183> Hi! I wonder if there's a way to bypass the "continue Y/N" in Terminal whenever I'm trying to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <application>"
<jeanfi> ruge: you can just go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers it should propose you to activate the nvidia driver
<erUSUL> zeroseven0183: apt-get accepts -y iirc see its man page
<ruge> cheers
<ruge> thanks
<ruge> all done :0
<ruge> :)
<rami> Hi! I've got a problem: I cannot access my Ubuntu karmic 64-bit since today. If I enter my password Ubuntu accepts it but shows me the login screen again after a few seconds. In .xsession-errors I've found something about a gpg-agent configuration file, in syslog I did not find any interresting lines. Does anyone has an idea?
<robyromania> hi, how can i remove the packages that i installed for compiling a program? i mean the ones installed with apt-get build-dep ?
<Madwill> raghdam i do not have a eth0 for some reason
<erUSUL> robyromania: you will need the libs installed
<isolat3dsh33p> Hey guys, uninstalled nautilus, and reinstalled. But after reboot I can't login to session. Any idea how to solve this?
<Madwill> i can get eth1:0 to get an ip but that just temporary i guess
<erUSUL> robyromania: you can remove the *-dev packages though
<Madwill> using raghdam>
<Madwill> raghdam> sudo ifconfig eth1:0 .....
<n8w> hey
<robyromania> erUSUL: but is there a way to only remove those *-dev packages from a certain program, not everything?
<kubanc> is there a log for todays chat in #ubuntu channel. i forgot something and i cannot remember...
<erUSUL> robyromania: automatic no. maybe you can do a dirty scriptlet to do it ...
<erUSUL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<robyromania> erUSUL: i was searching for something automatic. i'll try *-dev. thanks!
<robyromania> erUSUL: one more thing.. how do i do it? :D
<g00dwill> Anyone know of a why to hide the tabs while gnome terminal is in fullscreen mode? It's annoying.. and I really don't want to configure xterm or use screen.
<kubanc> I already found it
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody here have experience in 6.06 (server) to 8.04 (server) direct upgrade ?
<llutz> robyromania: try this , xxx = your packagename:     apt-get remove $(apt-get --simulate build-dep xxx|grep "^Inst"|awk '{print  $2}')
<Notscape> my 6.06 is a minimal LAMP instalation plus postfix, courier, squirrel, clamav, spamassassin, amavisd-new
<erUSUL> Notscape: see !upgrade factopid also check in #ubuntu-server. the less extra packages instaled the less chance of conflcts or problems arising.
<Notscape> erUSUL: yes ! only was wondering if someone here had troubles or the procedure is straightforward
<rami> ok, problem solved, it was gpg
<etsorbme8> <g00dwill>; cntl -alt f1 = fullscreen
<robyromania> llutz: it's just saying that nothing was upgraded, installed or removed
<isolat3dsh33p> ..
<testi> I need quakestat to query game master servers, now quakestat doesn't provide any master server addresses. How can I figure out these. I need to know the master server address for ETQW as example.
<erUSUL> Notscape: i do not have direct experience sorry
<JediMaster> I've got some weird network issues happening with a gigabit router that only seem to affect ubuntu. I've got a karmic box acting as a router for the network, I've got a desktop machine that runs karmic and dual boots with windows 7. Both machines have gigabit connections, the desktop is connected to a gigabit switch that is connected via cat5e to another gigabit switch to the karmic router..
<Notscape> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<JediMaster> after that it connects via a cat5e cable to a 100mbps port on the back of an adsl router.
<g00dwill> etsorbme8: I'm in fullscreen. However, if you create tabs it bumps you out into "almost" fullscreen while showing tabs.
<JediMaster> I've got 11-12Mbps adsl, and while in windows I can get 1.3MBytes/sec easily, when routing through the karmic box
<JediMaster> if I switch to ubuntu on the desktop it drops to 250-300kbytes/sec
<JediMaster> which is the same bandwidth I get on the karmic router box
<karma> i have uninstalled skype but when i re-install it all my login and history is still there.. i am trying to get rid of that so it will have a fresh start with no history..
<JediMaster> if I replace the switch that is connected to the karmic router for a 10/100 switch it jumps to 1.3MB/sec
<Dr_Willis> karma:  the package manager system does NOT remove configs from the users home dirs.. If you want them gone. find them and remove them.
<karma> how do i find them?
<raghdam> karma: do an ls -a in ~
<Dr_Willis> karma:  theres proberly no need to be remove/reinstlling skype either.. just cleaning out the files from the users home. would 'reset' the settings
<killown> what's the best filesystem for use in /home?
<JediMaster> I've replaced the gigabit switch connected to the router 3 times with different makes and it always happens
<erUSUL> killown: ext4
<Dr_Willis> karma:  fundamental differeance btween linux and windows. :)
<raghdam> killown: fat32
<erUSUL> robyromania: o.0!!!!!
<jangirke> hi all
<Dr_Willis> killown:  ext3 or ext4 are the normal choices
<erUSUL> raghdam: o.0!!!!
<killown> raghdam fat32 takes very processor load
<manhunter> hi
<erUSUL> robyromania: sorry not for you
<killown> hmm
<karma> i'm still a noob at linux.
<jangirke> I wanna build a deb package from source
<killown> Dr_Willis, i can set user permissions on fat32 filesystem?
<Myrtti> raghdam: eh, fat can't be even used for home, or shouldn't
<robyromania> erUSUL: no problem
<raghdam> i didn't actually think it would let you
<Dr_Willis> killown:  you dont want to use fat32 for 'home' ignore that suggeston
<karma> i have no clue where to find the config files for it..
<killown> Dr_Willis, fat43 allow set user permissions?
<Dr_Willis> karma:  proberly sonthing like in .skype or .config/skype
<erUSUL> karma: probably ~/.skype/
<raghdam> Myrtti: I don't think it can because you can't set file permissions on it.
<Dr_Willis> killown:  it does not have the same features as ext2/3/4 - you CANT use it for /home
<jangirke> NEED TO BUILD DEB PACKAGE FROM SCRATCH
<raghdam> OK!!
<Dr_Willis> !source | jangirke
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubottu> jangirke: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<killown> Dr_Willis, i need share it with windows 7
<karma> in home folder?
<erUSUL> karma: yes ~ == $HOME == /home/<username>
<Dr_Willis> killown:  share as in a 'windows network share' or share on the same machine? If the latter.. use a ntfs or fat32 partitioon as a 'avail to both os's location'
<Dr_Willis> killown:  as for a network share. the FS wouldent really matter.
<killown> in thes same machine
<erUSUL> karma: files/dir that begin with a dot are hidden in linux. do Ctrl + H to view them in nautilus
<Dr_Willis> killown:  make a ntfs partion to let both os's have access to a common area.
<killown> but pulse-session dones not work with ntfs
<jangirke> @ALL wipe-2.3.1.tar.bz2 -> wipe-2.3.1.deb
<karma> ty.. just googled hidden files when u said that
<killown> Dr_Willis ntfs i cant set user permissions
<Dr_Willis> killown:  you DONT use fat32 or NTFS for /home - You MUST use a linxu type filesystem for home.
<llutz> killown: it cant store unix-permissions
<Dr_Willis> killown: linux can access ntfs or vfat if you want  - make a spare partion of that type for the 'shared data'
<killown> llutz, fat32  can do that?
<llutz> killown: no non-unix-filesystem can
<ddavids> pls i just started my laptop after a clean shutdown and i cant see my volume and network icons anymo... and they are not even in the add to panel window...
<Dr_Willis> (windows) (linux)(Swap)(SomeSharedData of Fat32 OR ntfs)
<jangirke> @ALL tar xvjf wipe*.tar.bz2 gives me Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 1000: Operation not permitted
<jangirke> and I am root
<Dr_Willis> jangirke:  thers no need tobe untaring it as root most likely.
<sash_> jangirke: ntfs-partition perhaps?
<ruben_> eyyy
<abhi_nav> in charachter set, keyboard shortcut for U+FF27. but what is or where is U?
<jangirke> sash no ubuntu live cd
<Guest59610> alguien abla español
<abhi_nav> in charachter set, keyboard shortcut for G U+FF27. but what is or where is U?
<Guest59610> the facker mader
<jangirke> sash no ubuntu live cd and I want to wipe an ext4 partition on a SATA device
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<karma> thanks for the help. the transition  from windows to linux would be pretty hard without support.
<blueglasses> anyone knows what channel gives wubi support?
<sash_> jangirke: is this tbz2-file a compressed dd-image?
<hoonches> is "akonadi" supposed to be installed by default? i really don't know what it is and why I have it.
<luis> hello everyone
<abhi_nav> in Apps=>accessories=>charachter set, keyboard shortcut for G is U+FF27. but what is or where is U?
<hoonches> is "akonadi" supposed to be installed by default? i really don't know what it is and why I have it.
<sipior> hoonches: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi
<hoonches> abhi_nav: do you write scripts?
<abhi_nav> hoonches: no. but what it is to do with my questions?
<luis> somebody know if the floppy disk drive issue on ubuntu 9.10 was fixed?
<hoonches> sipior: ive allready read that and my question remains. What the hell is it doing on my installation?
<sipior> hoonches: perhaps you have kde4 installed.
<hoonches> nope
<sipior> hoonches: if it bothers you, remove it.
<hoonches> well it's not malware is it?
<luis>  somebody know if the floppy disk drive issue on ubuntu 9.10 was fixed?
<sipior> hoonches: i believe the wikipedia article would have answered that.
<hoonches> it say's its a server. i dont want any servers running on my system
<sipior> hoonches: not even an X server?
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<luis> .
<abhi_nav> hoonches: what ?
<hoonches> sipior: what does that mean?
<hoonches> abhi_nav: maybe "U" is the letter U
<luis> [_]P
<nixpet> hello  fellow ubuntuers
<abhi_nav> hoonches: real prob is letter P is not working on my frnds pc. so want to know how to type letter P using keyboard shorctu of character set?
<the_king4> hi, can someone help me with UbuntuOne
<the_king4> ?
<luis> is this a help channel?
<gmachine_24> Greetings Earthlings. My question: I have a comp running Ubuntu that I have used only as a server - it has had no audio card. Can I now install an audio card - it is supported by Ubuntu - and how do I configure it once it's installed?
<gmachine_24> luis, yes.
<sipior> luis: ideally :-)
<underdev> luis: if you're lucky :)
<gmachine_24> sometimes moreso than others
<the_king4> yeah, but nobody can help me xD
<luis> ok thank . somebody know if the floppy disk drive issue on ubuntu 9.10 was fixed?
<gmachine_24> the_king4, what's the problem? I just got here. Oh ... you mean... nevermind
<gmachine_24> luis, I was unaware of this.
<souma_> can i use minicom to detect card fax modem?????????help
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<the_king4> I've got a problem with UbuntuOne... It does not work very well^^ It doesn't sync files
<luis> <gmachine_24 ok thank anyway
<underdev> the_king4: i have made a slight effort to use ubuntu one, but when it wasn't immediately working, i just kept using dropbox
<underdev> the_king4: 2gigs free, supports all kinds of OSes
<underdev> I wouldn't mind figuring out how to use ubuntu one though
<underdev> esp for my ubuntu only things, like my .emacs.d folder
<ChogyDan> the_king4: same here, Im thinking the solution is dropbox
<underdev> "folder" lol.  directory, i mean directory
<the_king4> hm
<the_king4> ok
<the_king4> let's use dropbox^^
<underdev> i mean, i have no affiliation with them.  its just what i use.
<Genscher> is this the right channel to ask about a weird wget?
<york105> I use UbuntuOne and its been working like a charm
<underdev> i'm checking out ubuntu one now.
<elfranne> I have a ubuntu server without screen/keyboard that crash once/twice a week, where can i see some logs about what happen ?
<sipior> Genscher: if you have a problem with wget on your ubuntu install, i would say yes, it is :-)
<Boondoklife> I love ubuntuone, cant wait till it is fully working in lucid though. It works great in karmic as it is though
<york105> Log files are usually stored in /var/log
<sinistrad> underdev, is ubuntuone working?
<york105>  /var/log/boot : System boot log
<underdev> i'm still waiting for my email to submitted
<ddavids>  pls i just started my laptop after a clean shutdown and i cant see my volume and network icons anymo... and they are not even in the add to panel window...
<underdev> okay, "registration mail sent"
<the_king4> ubuntuone has no symbol anymore
<sinistrad> underdev, ahh, I tried it last night and couldn't get it working
<underdev> sinistrad: it says it's sent, but it hung for a while and the email hasn't arrived yet
<Genscher> I am using wget to download an ubuntu iso image from cdimage.ubuntu.com ("wget -c file.iso"). Now after some resumes i get some error "HTTP request sent, awaiting response" and then "connection timed out in header". Now the funny thing is that the download works if i drop the "-c". But i don't want to loose my 300MB already downloaded.  @ sipior ;)
<the_king4> the last update damaged ubuntuone
<underdev> bouncing around the intertubes, i suppose
<ddavids>  pls i just started my laptop after a clean shutdown and i cant see my volume and network icons anymo... and they are not even in the add to panel window...
<Ddorda> is the new Ubuntu font available already?
<ddavids> theadmin: pls can u help? i just started my laptop after a clean shutdown and i cant see my volume and network icons anymo... and they are not even in the add to panel window...
<underdev> Genscher: this doesn't solve your problem, but i've had great success using the torrents to download ubuntu 2M a second is normal
<schiellerup> some1, there can help me with some few problems?
<sinistrad> underdev,  it may take a while depending on your email host. mine was instant through gmail
<theadmin> ddavids: Eh me? :/ Anyway, those are not separate applets, add the Notification Area applet
<Genscher> underdev, is there a torrent app which can resume a "normal" downloaded file?
<roberto_> olola
<schiellerup> Some1, there can help me with some few problems?
<underdev> Genscher: i don't know, i've always used one or another
<schiellerup> Some1, there can help me with some few problems?
<Genscher> underdev, but anyway - torrent is a good idea, but i cannot find any for alpha3
<ddavids> theadmin: thank you for responding but wht if it doesnt work?
<york105> schiellerup, ask :)
<sinistrad> !ask | schiellerup
<schiellerup> oki :)
<ubottu> schiellerup: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> ddavids: No idea :/ it should.
<ceterus> hello, over the past few days ive been writing a script to automate a process, after getting the script to work exactly like planned i tried putting it in as a cron process, cron attempts to run the script (verified by the timestamp on the file) but it does not run, i am assuming this is an error in my script: http://pastebin.com/KPDbgav2  any ideas on how i can fix this? ive been searching for answers with little luck
<ddavids> theadmin: i hope i dont have to reinstall cos of tht...
<schiellerup> I have just installed Ubuntu on my PC, and i can't install any programs! :(
<Genscher> schiellerup, Package Manager?
<york105> Have you tried the Ubuntu software centre
<york105> ?
<schiellerup> i have tried it
<underdev> schiellerup: what happens?
<york105> what errors do you get?
<ddavids> theadmin: thank you very much...
<schiellerup> i need the Office 2007, Flash player, Java etc
<Some_Person> stupid GParted says "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<underdev> schiellerup: do you have a network connection?
<roberto_> olle a quien le aya dado el ordenador que digan yo
<schiellerup> yes
<jeanfi> Some_Person, anyway that's right:)
<ppaulhus> Hi. Just wondering, is bluetooth well supported under linux/ubuntu? I just got a bluetooth wireless keyboard... so I'll get a usb bluetooth thingy.. just wondering if it might be a pain to get working or not.
<theadmin> schiellerup: Office 2007? ROFL, dude, that ain't gonna work on Ubuntu. As for Flash and Java, do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer sun-java6-plugin"
<sinistrad> !es | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<underdev> sinistrad: yahoo webmail is usually pretty good in the immediate gratification area...
<LinuxUser3890> ppaulhus yeah i use mine all the time
<Some_Person> jeanfi: But I've been living with this error for the past year or so without issues. How should I fix it? Or is it a problem with GParted?
<Dr_Willis> ppaulhus:  depends on the device..  Theres some wiki/guides on setting stuff up
<york105> okay, one at a time, flash player is available in the synaptic package manager
<sinistrad> underdev, Yes, yahoo should be nearly instant as well
<psusi> Genscher: generally if you put the file in the place with the right name that the torrent is trying to save to, it will inspect it on startup, validate any chunks it can, and download the rest
<york105> and office 2007 can be run using wine
<theadmin> york105: Doesn't work for me :/ Tried just for fun lol
<york105> you'll need the original CD though, you can install wine from synaptic
<roberto_> ola
<ppaulhus> Dr_Willis: and by device you mean the actual keyboard, or the usb bluetooth thing?
<jeanfi> Some_Person,  I have never see this error, maybe the size of the partition that you want to create exceed the remaining free size of your disk?
<schiellerup> where can i find the Sudo?
<york105> you mean running office under wine?
<LinuxUser3890> york105 you need the beta version of wine
<underdev> schiellerup: i would recommend using the software center and search for "restricted"
<schiellerup> i am in the Package Manager
<Some_Person> jeanfi: GParted shows an unallocated disk with that warning
<LinuxUser3890> york105 get the wine repository and install it then
<theadmin> schiellerup: Just run this command in terminal: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin flashplugin-installer"
<york105> sure, Sudo is present by default, it elevates your privileges temporarily, you don't need to install it
<Genscher> psusi, great, only have to find alpha3 torrents yet :)
<underdev> Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center
<york105> yeah, agree with theadmin
<underdev> and search for "restricted"
<york105> agree with underdev
<psusi> Some_Person: sounds like you have an invalid partition that appears to be larger than the disk... are you using a raid setup?
<theadmin> Any idea why is there an "Eject" button near my NTFS partition in Nautilus?
<underdev> this will get you a lot of goodies
<Some_Person> psusi: No raid
<york105> eject on NTFS only does one thing "safely unmount" wonder why they had to call it eject
<schiellerup> Terminal says: No command 'sudo' found,
<psusi> Genscher: go to the download link on Ubuntu.com, pick a mirror, and get the alpha3.iso.torrent
<underdev> york105: they mistyped "reject"?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<theadmin> ^mNotIntelligent: Hi
<york105> just try this on the terminal > sudo -i
<york105> and enter your password
<psusi> theadmin: so you can eject the partition of course
<jeanfi> (your user password not the root password)
<york105> this will give you root privileges
<theadmin> jeanfi: There is no root password ;)
<^mNotIntelligent> can anyone help me fiixng vmware errors in ubuntu 9.04, this error: /dev/vmmon not found, no such file or directory
<york105> yes, ofcourse :) user password
<psusi> Some_Person: so you only have a single hard disk?  pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<schiellerup> done
<schiellerup> then what?
<Genscher> psusi, thanks for your help :)
<jeanfi> theadmin, by default you are right, I am always setting the root password personnaly:)
<underdev> now you have the java jre, flash, some fonts, and whatnot
<underdev> as for office, you should seriously consider giving open office a try
<Some_Person> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396784/
<theadmin> grah anyway, how do i disable the stupid, stupid "Your battery may be broken" warning?
<underdev> or if your needs are simpler, google docs
<theadmin> underdev: Indeed, OpenOffice rocks, i use it even on Windows.
<underdev> they both handle ms office documents well
<theadmin> underdev: Apart from formulae, those don't get processed very well in OOo, but... well, not that big of a deal
<underdev> theadmin: me too :)  i farking hate ms office now.  My lawyer was blown away when i showed him the
<frankerad> Harddrive problem: I'm running ubuntu 9.10 on a Fujitsu-Siemens laptop, it's about one year old and i've had Vista/W7/Ubuntu/Linux Mint installed on it. No problems with the drive until I reinstalled Ubuntu the other night. Now Disk utility says the disk has got bad sectors, 7 of them to be precise. Is this something I should be worried about?
<underdev> theadmin: one click pdf :)
<theadmin> underdev: lol yeah that one is cool
<psusi> Some_Person: hrm... how about sudo fdisk -lu?
<guntbert> ^mNotIntelligent: try it in #vmware
<^mNotIntelligent> guntbert, thx
<schiellerup> what about games? i tried to install Warcraft 3 - Frozen throne (to play it with my friends), and steam etc
<Blue12> i am trying to recover a linux install after installing windows - I've mounted the drive, did an update-grub with it comes back with cannot find a device for /
<etsorbme8> is there anyway to restart the usb ports?
<schiellerup> it said, that i couldent download it, because it was a ZIP or a on a nother disc
<underdev> schiellerup: you are going to ahve to install "wine"
<Some_Person> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396786/
<theadmin> schiellerup: Do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get installed wine". Only this way you can run Windows apps (.exe files)
<schiellerup> ok
<theadmin> damn wtf did i just say o_O
<psusi> Some_Person: yep... your extended partition, sda4, runs off the end of the disk
<sinistrad> underdev, if you have problems out of ubuntuone, check out #ubuntuone, I wasn't able to get anyone in there to answer at 3AM, but they might be awake now
<Some_Person> psusi: /dev/sdb is actually an SD card by the way
<theadmin> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine", i mean
<underdev> sinistrad: i'm just waiting for cononicals email :)
<sinistrad> underdev, =)
<underdev> sinistrad: and there we go
<Some_Person> psusi: Can this be fixed without wiping anything?
<schiellerup> thx
<sinistrad> underdev, I'm off to sleep.  catcha later
<psusi> Some_Person: yes.... you can use fdisk to delete the partition and recreate it with the exact same start sector, but change the end to where it should be
<Some_Person> psusi: Would that not erase the partition though?
<psusi> Some_Person: no... just make it smaller
<psusi> Some_Person: and since the extended partiotion appears to only contain a swap partition, which ends before the disk runs out, this should be fine
<theadmin> Some_Person: You will lose all data this way, though.
<schiellerup> i have installed WINE now
<Some_Person> psusi: true. I don't care if that swap partition is wiped
<schiellerup> it says: End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<schiellerup>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<schiellerup>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<schiellerup>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot3> schiellerup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ranjan> hello every body i am having an issue with ,,, dlink router i  am trying to share my internet connection with it .. i am being provided with an  privte set of ip values ..  does any body knows how to fed those date in dlink  router .. any help would be of great help .. thanks in advance
<rsk> schiellerup with great power comes great responsibility
<theadmin> schiellerup: Good, now tell your system to open EXE files with WINE.
<Blue12> how can I recover linux after a windows install?
<Some_Person> psusi: Since I'm booted to the SD card at the moment, I can do it from here
<theadmin> Blue12: Live discs
<psusi> Some_Person: though the easiest thing to fix it if you do not feel comfortable in the command line is to boot the livecd, and blow away the swap and extended partition, then recreate them, since you don't really care about loosing the contents of the swap partition
<Blue12> theadmin
<theadmin> Blue12: grub-install /dev/sda1 or something similar
<Some_Person> psusi: Err, gparted isn't working
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, are you using Karmic or something earlier?
<schiellerup> how do i say, it shall open it with WINE?
<psusi> Some_Person: ohh, right... it refused to work with an invalid partition table ;)
<Blue12> theadmin well I tried that when I boot I get a bash:grub> prompt
<theadmin> schiellerup: Right click it... Properties -> Open With -> WINE
<Some_Person> psusi: Can you just give me instructions to do it from here? I'm booted to a full lucid install on an SD card
<psusi> Some_Person: then just use fdisk to delete sda5 and sda4 and reboot then you should be fine to use gparted again
<theadmin> Blue12: And update-grub thereafter, i think, but not sure about this step, check out help.ubuntu.com
<Some_Person> psusi: I'm not very familiar with fdisk and do not want to screw this up
<ZykoticK9> Blue12, are you using Karmic or something earlier?
<Blue12> and I tried the update but it complained about not finding /
<elfranne> http://pastebin.com/WXBgH4Jc this is an extract of my /var/log/syslog ... is it php that is crashing my linux box ?
<Blue12> ZykoticK9: I am using 9.10 I think that's karmic
<theadmin> Blue12: I have an article on recovering grub somewhere, just a sec
<Blue12> theadmin k
<psusi> Some_Person: just run sudo fdisk /dev/sda... it has simple built in help... you delete those last two partitions, p to print and make sure it looks the same except for 4 and 5, then w to save and quit
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | Blue12
<ubottu> Blue12: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> Blue12, see the link - you need to boot LiveCD / chroot then fix grub
<theadmin> Blue12: Here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, that doesn't apply to karmic!
<hal> is it necessary to install autofs, if you want a dvd to be mounted automatically?
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Uh, it does. "If you are running 9.10..." it has info both on GRUB 2 AND grub 1
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, sorry - yes it does - it's updated now, sorry
<psusi> Some_Person: once you are rid of the broken partition, you should be able to use gparted and recreate the swap partition if you wish
<guntbert> Some_Person: but be aware that lucid is still alpha and so *might* do something weird
<Some_Person> guntbert: I know.
<guntbert> Some_Person: :)
<sykoknot> Is there anyway to completely uninstall windows xp from a wubi installed xubuntu?
<suano> Olaa
<psusi> sykoknot: no... since ubuntu lives INSIDE windows when you install with wubi
<suano> ola
<ZykoticK9> !es > suano
<ubottu> suano, please see my private message
<Screamo_Smurf> How do i uninstall Kubuntu-desktop?
<edburns> Hello, I want to copy over my .gnupg directory from another machine to my new Ubuntu 9.1 machine.  However, when I rm -rf the .gnupg on the new machine, some process automatically creates a new one.  Why and Who?
<suano> soy de guadalinex edu
<CalmvsKhaos> how do you turn down the gamma/brightness of a monitor in Ubuntu? (I know i could just adjust the monitor physically, but you have to go through like 10 settings to get to it on this monitor)
<psusi> sykoknot: so you should reinstall without using wubi and just tell it to use the whole disk... or if you are feeling adventurous, you can try creating a partition and migrating the system over to it, delete the original windows partition, then expand the new system partition to use up the whole disk
<ncfi1013> will there be any ipod support in amarok now or in the future? anybody who has any knowledge of where i can find some info please let me know. thanks.
<suano> ai alguien k sea de españa?
<theadmin> What are the advantages of a clean install over the upgrade? (I'm just wondering... well, Lucid is gonna be out soon...)
<ZykoticK9> !es > suano
<ubottu> suano, please see my private message
<sykoknot> Than is there a way to minimize the amount of space windows xp takes up to where only the fundamentals needed to run ubuntu are left?
<suano> no ablo ingles
<theadmin> !es | suano
<Some_Person> psusi: seems I have to reboot
<ubottu> suano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Some_Person> brb
<sinistrad> ncfi1013, Ubuntu has support for iPods, depending on the model. Lucid (10.04) is supposed to have support for iPhone/iTouch
<suano> gracias aboutuu
<Oasa> hello every one I installed Windows 7. Now i realize Windows is still so lame that it cant recognize that I have Ubuntu 8.04 already installed. It rewrote my MBR. Now is there any way i can get back my ubuntu ? Ubuntu is still there and Its not formatted. Please help me
<UbuntuLily> I am getting this error when attempting to update Ubuntu.  I have tried changing servers and reloading packages.  Here is the error:  W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ceterus> hello, over the past few days ive been writing a script to automate a process, after getting the script to work exactly like planned i tried putting it in as a cron process, cron attempts to run the script (verified by the timestamp on the file) but it does not run, i am assuming this is an error in my script: http://pastebin.com/KPDbgav2  any ideas on how i can fix this? ive been searching on google with little luck
<theadmin> Oasa: Another one :D Were just talking about this. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<suano> pero...ahi alguien que sea de España?
<sykoknot> I do not have a cd so migrating my partition would be my only choice. Though I'm guessing that could be problematic.
<elfranne> http://pastebin.com/WXBgH4Jc this is an extract of my /var/log/syslog ... is it php that is crashing my linux box ?
<CalmvsKhaos> Tomorrow is the Beta release :)  *Dances around*
<^mNotIntelligent> CalmvsKhaos, really ???
<ncfi1013> sinistrad: i have ipod model 4th gen nano video shake and shuffle. what of that? when is lucid lynx out?
<suano> y si digo palabrotas la gente me entiende?
<CalmvsKhaos> yep the 18th :)
<Blue12> ZykoticK9: when I try to run update-grub I get back cannot find a device for /
<^mNotIntelligent> CalmvsKhaos, awesome ... you rock man ,,,, Ubuntu rocks !
<sinistrad> ncfi1013, I had used gtkpod for a few years now with several iPod models
<Pici> !es | suano
<ubottu> suano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Oasa> theadmin : I have already looked about some articles. They asked me to write "sudo grub" then in grub "root (hd0,0)" and then setup (hd0) .. but it doesnt work .. I tried installing Auto Super GRUB or a program close to that. It also did not work.
<suano> por ejemplo:guarra, la gemnte me entiende?
<ZykoticK9> Blue12, haven't run into that before - hopefully someone else will have a suggestion.  Good luck.
<Oasa> I am using Ubuntu Hardy and Right now I am on Ubuntu LIVE
<theadmin> Oasa: Actually, I never did so... sorry. Can only give that article...
<suano> pollas gordas para poder follar
<Jezz27> was PPI positive today?
<CalmvsKhaos> suano, can you stop?
<theadmin> !ops | suano won't go away, we gave him !es a ton of times already
<ubottu> suano won't go away, we gave him !es a ton of times already: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<suano> puta de mierdaaaaaaa
<Blue12> ZykoticK9: well it looks like I am doing a linux install this can't be fixed and I am quite unhappy
<theadmin> Woah that was quick
<Oasa> So is there any one who can fix my mbr so that it boots both windows and ubuntu ?
<sinistrad> ncfi1013, and Lucid will be released at the end of April
<Some_Person> psusi: Thank you, all is well now
<schiellerup> Admin, can u try to send the installation command to WINE again?, i'm not sure that i have the correct 1.....
<ZykoticK9> Blue12, i'm sorry i can't help - but perhaps someone else can?!
<Blue12> ZykoticK9: that would be kewl
<Oasa> !es | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<theadmin> schiellerup: Uh. Hm. Try like this in terminal: wine "/path/to/windowsprogram.exe"
<CalmvsKhaos> how do you turn down the gamma/brightness of a monitor in Ubuntu? (I know i could just adjust the monitor physically, but you have to go through like 10 settings to get to it on this monitor)
<wolter> hi
<wolter> Pici, just installed xchat and was unbanned
<Oasa> Some one please help me install GRUB
<Oasa> so that it boots an existing ubuntu 8.04 and Windows 7 ?
<wolter> Oasa, its very easy with 9.10 Cd
<Pici> wolter: Yes, it was a problem with the bot that does the webchat stuff.
<wolter> oh
<theadmin> CalmvsKhaos: Hm dunno, there is a shortcut key here for this, fn+{f5|f6}
<Pici> Thats fixed now anyway.
<wolter> Pici, good
<Oasa> wolter : I have only 8.04
<wolter> Oh
<wolter> then I don't know how to
<Some_Person> psusi: There's still a little weirdness though. There's 8MB unallocated between 2 of my partitions
<ZykoticK9> CalmvsKhaos, if you are using Nvidia - gamma can be set in nvidia-settings - for other cards I don't know.
<theadmin> CalmvsKhaos: Might be just my comp though, dunno
<Oasa> I did not upgrade because I am planning to upgrade only @ Lucid (another LTS) I cant just do a clean install again.
<Stargaze> Oasa, Google is your friend => search 'repair grub'
<Screamo_Smurf> Anyone know how to uninstall everything that was installed when i installed xubuntu-desktop?
<ZykoticK9> !google > Stargaze
<ubottu> Stargaze, please see my private message
<Oasa> Stargaze : I tried some methods, but nothing worked :(
<Oasa> !google > Oasa
<theadmin> Screamo_Smurf: Sure, do "sudo tasksel", go to "Xubuntu desktop", hit space, hit enter.
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<schiellerup> that dosent work
<CalmvsKhaos> theadmin, yeah those keys dont do anything on my box, (IF IT was Windows, it would be the Rewind and Play buttons on my HP keyboard for FN + F5/F6) But thanks anyways :)
<UbuntuLily> I am getting this error when attempting to update Ubuntu.  I have tried changing servers and reloading packages.  Here is the error:  W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Oasa> ﻿ZykoticK9: Can you help me ?
<Oasa> !bing | oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<schiellerup> hmm admin, "wine "/path/to/windowsprogram.exe" dosent work in Terminal...
<Emanon> CalmvsKhaos: might try keytouch and keytouch editor to map your own special keys
<theadmin> schiellerup: Sigh, did you put a correct path to a Windows EXE file?
<eraggo> schiellerup: replace /path/to to real path to your program
<theadmin> schiellerup: Might be something like /media/cdrom/Setup.exe
<CalmvsKhaos> Emanon, those in the repos?
<Emanon> yes
<Emanon> they are CalmvsKhaos
<schiellerup> what you mean?
<CalmvsKhaos> cool thanks Emanon!
<theadmin> grah... noobs. That's it, i'm not helping this guy anymore.
<Screamo_Smurf> theadmin ive already uninstalled the xubuntu-desktop part, but just not all the programs it installed
<Emanon> just follow the directions if needed try the keytouch site they have manuals
<eraggo> schiellerup: if your program is in your home dir you type: "wine /home/account/program.exe"
<Emanon> schiellerup: remember the wine directory is hidden so dont forget the (dot)
<makkura> I'm trying to add sharex11vnc to my startup (System > Preferences > Startup Applications).  I'm looking for a command line way to do this as I'm currently connected via ssh so can't use the gui. I suppose I could write a small script and drop it in under /etc/init.d/ and use update-rc.d but that's essentially just adding another middleman.
<ZykoticK9> Oasa, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<theadmin> Screamo_Smurf: Hm, the following might help a bit... "sudo apt-get remove thunar xfce*", but apart from this, no idea
<underdev> sinistrad: nice!  works.  had some issues with chrome or thier servers at first, but its all good now
<Emanon> /home/youruser/.wine/drive_c/andtherest
<makkura> Alternative ideas are appreciated, otherwise i'll script it or wait until I have physical access to the system.
<underdev> sinistrad: not as smooth as it could otherwise be, but it eventually worked :)
<sinistrad> underdev, nice...didn't work for me for some reason. I grabbed dropbox and got it going there tho
<CalmvsKhaos> is there a way to do restore points in Ubuntu? Besides using Back In Time, or Sbackup?
<theadmin> CalmvsKhaos: Why don't you like those?
<JuanMarquez> hi, i need the new ttf ubuntu
<theadmin> Hm. Time to go to launchpad. I completely forgot about doing the translation stuff recently :D Not that i'm required but like to help... Sorry for offtopic.
<CalmvsKhaos> theadmin, they're slow when restoring
<ncfi1013> sinistrad: is this the correct path to the ipod database lock and how important is it? do i need to find a different path? if so where would i look?
<ncfi1013> /home/ncfi1013/.gtkpod/backupDB_2
<andre__> hello everybody.I'm having some problems with surfing on the web with karmic koala.the surfing just stop,when i begin to download something
<andre__> what is the problem?
<Screamo_Smurf> andre__ how fast is your internet connection?
<JuanMarquez> hi, i need the new ttf ubuntu
<ncfi1013> andre how much virtual memory do you have? that is usually the problem.
<andre__> it's not fast 300kbps
<andre__> but it works fine on windows
<sinistrad> ncfi1013, I wouldn't know about that. I used gtkpod with no trouble. I believe in some cases, you have to unmount (but not remove) the device to get it to work.
<Pantera> olaaaaaa
<Benwa> Hi, how to remove a lvm?
<Screamo_Smurf> andre__ are you downloading torrents?
<andre__> and i get this problem only in karmic koala
<Benwa> i use a live-cd
<Pantera> silly
<ncfi1013> at least 7mbps is needed for adequate performance andre
<andre__> no
<Pantera> stupyt
<Emanon> Pantera be nice or leave, only options
<Pantera> i love
<andre__> wow man
<ncfi1013> 2gb memory at least also andre
<Pantera> i yio
<Screamo_Smurf> ive only have 400kbps internet
<underdev> sinistrad: i helped someone!!!
<Pantera> fuy8tr8ty6r
<Screamo_Smurf> and it works fine, unless im downloading torrents
<Emanon> 50mb/s
<Emanon> !leetspeak
<Pantera> lo siento
<Screamo_Smurf> man i really need more ram tho
<Screamo_Smurf> =[
<underdev> sinistrad: i'm usually the guy that iritates the entire channel with my problems :)
<Screamo_Smurf> 370mb just doesnt cut it
<sinistrad> underdev, excellent! I get excited when I'm able to help too
<ncfi1013> im running karmic with 7 mbps and 2gb memory on an old nvidia 6100 graphics card and my system is fine
<Emanon> my isp is going 100mb/s soon by cutting analog cable channels
<Pantera> topotamadre
<sinistrad> well, I'm finally gonna make good on my threat and get some sleep
<ncfi1013> torent dls are very quick
<Emanon> gnight sinistrad
<andre__> well i think that there is a possibility to internet works fine on 300kbps
<Screamo_Smurf> i just download 1.5gb in like 2 hours
<Emanon> !es | Pantera
<ubottu> Pantera: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andre__> at least on windows i don't have any issues
<sinistrad> Emanon, =)
<Screamo_Smurf> andre__ what web browser are you using?
<ncfi1013> windows is poison to any computer
<Pantera> Hay alguno espanol
<Emanon> lets not start that flame war ncfi1013 :-)
<ncfi1013> sory just kidding
<andre__> screamo i am using firefox
<CalmvsKhaos> Pantera, dont be stubborn LOL go join #ubuntu-es :)
<andre__> i also tried opera but the result was worst
<ncfi1013> andre do u have adequate addons to protect u in firefox
<andre__> what is adequate addons,give me examples
<theadmin> andre__: Well, say, WOT
<andre__> it can be mtu??
<Stargaze> andre__, try chromium-browser
<ncfi1013> ghostery, noscript, sxipper, adblockplus for example
<Emanon> WOT is good so are adblock plus, cookiesafe, noscript
<Screamo_Smurf> andre__ try Midori
<Emanon> ahh beat me ncfi1013
<etrev> @andre try google
<Emanon> i like fasterfox
<andre__> i also tried chrome,it was worst
<makkura> andre__: I'd say Ad-Block Plus and no-script are pretty standard for firefox addons. I wouldn't think that would be the reason behind your issue though (unless they're meaning resource usage)
<ncfi1013> thats what i have in my ff
<Screamo_Smurf> midori is blazing fast
<andre__> i tried google too :)
<Stargaze> andre__, check http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=7
<etrev> lol what makes Chrome the worse? I just felt like my Fox was getting sluggish
<ncfi1013> tools tab>addons in firefox
<Screamo_Smurf> andre__ sudo apt-get install midori
<Screamo_Smurf> =/
<metaperl_> If I am running Ubuntu karmic koala, is this dapper or jaunty?
<etrev> Does Midori actually have any extensions?
<Screamo_Smurf> metaperl_ its Karmic
<Slart> metaperl_: karmic is karmic.. dapper is dapper.. jaunty is jaunty
<Screamo_Smurf> etrev think so
<Slart> !karmic > metaperl_
<ubottu> metaperl_, please see my private message
<Emanon> heres some good firefox addons http://imagebin.ca/view/E_kevTq.html that i use
<Slart> !dapper > metaperl_
<Slart> !jaunty > metaperl_
<etrev> Hm...I'm always willing to try out a new browser, but Chrome is my niche for now.
<Trek> Slart, you abusing the bot?
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<makkura> metaperl_: Ubuntu versioning is currently alphabetical (j, k, l .. etc).  Karmic is the current release state until next month.
<Screamo_Smurf> i wonder if you can order pizza with paypal......
<Slart> Trek: might as well throw that one back at you.. do you think I'm abusing it?
<Stargaze> etrev, i use it too, and i like it (chromium, which is more safe than chrome)
<raj> DUDE i am sooo happppyyyy. i was able to bond 5 internet wireless connections. now i am getting 85 MBPS download speed and 28 MBS upload speed. my internet on my desktop is a BEAAAASSST. of course i used my neighbor permission.
<Benwa> Does anybody know hos to remove a lvm from my hard drives?
<Emanon> my addon list feels bare i usually have an obscene number
<Trek> Slart: no, just thought I'd ask, since it seemed to not send messages for you there for a bit
<Benwa> *how
<makkura> metaperl_: If you're seeing references on how to's and such using older version they may still work but may not, according to the version.
<Emanon> Benwa: just format over it
<Screamo_Smurf> raj nice
<Slart> Trek: it doesn't repeat messages to the channel with a certain time limit.. it didn't print out "bla bla, see my private message" for each of those
<Emanon> a logical volume is just like any other partition as far as partition managers are concerned just remove it Benwa it will go away
<Slart> Trek: note that I used > .. not |
<Trek> ah, now I get it, Slart.  thanks for the info
<Benwa> Emanon, well i tried
<etrev> Stargaze, I haven't switch to Chromium in awhile, I might check it out later. I just like Google's take on everything, because it has everything already installed that I would put in it by default.
<Benwa> ...
<Slart> Trek: you're welcome
<raj> Screamo_Smurf:  i use 4 usb network devices and 1 PCI card. and its super fast
<Benwa> Emanon,  do i have to reboot?
<JuanMarquez> i need the new font ubuntu, for mi slider impress, thsk
<Emanon> your on a live disk Benwa?
<makkura> Just to reiterate from abit ago: Anyone know how to add a command to start up via command line that's equivalent to: System > Preferences > Startup Applications  in the gui ?  Outside of making a script in /etc/init.d i don't know another way.
<Slart> !boot | makkura
<Stargaze> etrev, chromium = discreet chrome (privacy etc), with everything installed
<ubottu> makkura: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Emanon> Benwa: open gparted navigate to the discs the logical volume is on and delete it from them
<Benwa> Emanon, yes
<Emanon> hit apply
<Slart> makkura: or you can use .bashrc.. I think that will run when you login via console
<Emanon> wait for it to delete them
<Emanon> then its gone
<Emanon> sorry for using enter as punctuation ;-)
<etrev> Stargaze, yeah I know. I was just meaning that I hadn't switched over to that build here in awhile.
<lamia> Hi, are there any admins available to talk?
<Slart> lamia: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Emanon> then you can reboot if you like Benwa but it isnt really necessary
<lamia> Thanks!
<Emanon> wait is that you KatrinaTheLamia?
<dbook82> Ubuntu is not recognizing my cd/dvd-rw drive, any ideas or help would be appreciated
<yuexin> hi all
<Emanon> !hi | yuexin
<lamia> Emanon: No.
<ubottu> yuexin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Emanon> oh ok...
<Benwa> Emanon, ok, i try
<Benwa> thanks
<Emanon> no problem Benwa
<Slart> dbook82: it doesn't show up at all? not in lshw?
<makkura> Slart: Haven't edited a bash.rc file in forever. What i'm trying to add is sharex11vnc so something starting on console connection may not be appropriate for it (though it may be an amusing additional security. only allowing vnc connections after an ssh console connection)
<dbook82> slart: what is lshw?
<makkura> I'll look into that route abit.
<Stargaze> lshw = list hardware
<Slart> makkura: ah.. look at the !boot factoid from the bot then.. that should work for something like that
<Emanon> dbook82: a command to list all hardware in a terminal
<yuexin> so amazing...a new world for me
<Slart> dbook82: lshw is a command to give you a huuuget list of all the hardware in the machine..
<andre__> well i tried midori...i try to download something on it and then surf on firefox but it doesn't work and vice-versa
<Slart> dbook82: you might have to install it .. I don't think it's installed by default.. but it's a small package
<Emanon> well welcome to it yuexin
<makkura> Slart: kk Thanks for the adivce. Sorry I wasn't specific that time around. I felt I overdid detail on the original message.
<makkura> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dbook82> wait one. looking in the lshw
<Emanon> we dont have an OOBE wizard cause its geh but we have irc hehe yuexin
<Emanon> like "come to the dark side, we have cookies"
<andre__> fasterfox doesn't have a version for my firefox version
<Oasa> Please some 1 help me in fixing grub
<Emanon> try extra-fasterfox
<Emanon> !grub | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Slart> makkura: you're welcome.. make sure you think about the whole.. "starting X programs from a terminal" issue.. considering the DISPLAY enviroment variables and all that.. I'm not entirely sure what sharex11vnc is so it might not be needed
<dbook82> slart: it shows up in the list on the terminal
<makkura> oops.. found i can call the bot's controls in whispers so i'll refrain from spamming it into chat further
<Emanon> hehe makkura it took me a while too
<Emanon> no worries
<Emanon> and i still dont most of the time
<Slart> dbook82: if you want a list that is a bit easier to browse you can make it output html.. and then pipe it to a file and open that file in firefox.. something like   lshw --use-html > hardware.html       and then    firefox hardware.html
<andre__> i will try
<Slart> dbook82: I'm not sure about the switch to make it output html though.. you'll ahve to look that up yourself..
<Slart> dbook82: I just used --use-html  as an example.. that's probably not correct
<dbook82> slart: the drive shows up in the list
<Oasa> Emanon : Everything was fine. Till i installed WIndows 7 that rewrote the MBR i followed the instructions from ubuntu which included finding my stage1 which gave me hd0,0 so i wrote root hd0,0 and setup (hd0) it said everything is fine but it did not work
<makkura> Slart: sharex11vnc is part of x11vnc (obviously) essentially being a more bandwith friendly remote connection than Remote Desktop.  Supposed to add sharex11vnc to the session startup on login. So, yeah, I'll have to look into what it'll do if i start it this way.
<Oasa> Emanon : I am using GRUB (not 2) (ubuntu hardy)
<Slart> dbook82: ah.. good.. so that means that ubuntu sees it.. it doesn't matter what cd's you insert? nothing shows up in nautilus ?
<Emanon> bummer Oasa you can use a live disc to recover your data to removable media
<Slart> makkura: ah.. I've used x11vnc.. but I've never seen sharex11vnc..
<Emanon> then reinstall starting with windows this time
<dbook82> 11slart: no, nothing shows up in nautilus. i've put in music cds, data cds and the dvd i used to install ubuntu
<Emanon> as it is a pain to fix grub if you're not accustomed to it
<Oasa> Emanon : Thats not fair Ubuntu is still there I just want to boot >
<Emanon> and im not either hehe
<Oasa> Emanon : please...
<Stargaze> andre__, try the Epiphany browser
<Emanon> i dont know how someone else might but i find it is easier just to install windows first
<Oasa> Emanon : i dont like to start ubuntu all over again i dont even remember what all repos i installed. I was just waiting for the next LTS (LUCID) so that i can directly upgrade
<Slart> dbook82: here's one thing you can try... open a terminal and run this "tail -f /var/log/syslog".. it will print out some lines from the system log.. if new lines are added those are printed out as well.. now.. insert a cd and watch that terminal window.. see if any error messages popup or anything that looks like it is related to the cd drive
<Slart> dbook82: when you're finished you can exit the tail-command by pressing CTRL+C
<dbook82> slart: ok wait one
<Emanon> you can back up your repos to Oasa
<Oasa> Can some one please help me with grub. Okay let me try this again.
<arzonista> hi,pls help me on how to connect my IM.pidgin &kopete are not responding.
<makkura> Slart: Was running off of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565  Though it doesn't cover tunneling vnc through ssh, I still need some kind of vnc to start with so thought i'd try x11vnc.
<Emanon> Oasa: copy /etc/apt/sources.list along with your home directory
<rocio> hola
<Stargaze> !es| rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andre__> it isn't mtu value??
<Slart> makkura: ahh.. so sharex11vnc is just a script to start x11vnc.. now I understand.. well.. good luck with it
<Emanon> then when you reinstall sudo move it back to /etc/apt/ and it should replicate all your old repos
<rocio> hola
<CalmvsKhaos> x11vnc is nice
<CalmvsKhaos> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Losha> makkura: this any use? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565&page=5
<rocio> hola
<dbook82> slart: put a music cd in, it spun for a few seconds and stopped. nothing new popped up in the terminal
<lihuashan> spojdf
<Maletor> How do I look at passwords I have in my keychain from the terminal?
<rocio> valen lo  a y que decir en engles
<Emanon> rocio: stop being a retard and go to the spanish channel
<Slart> dbook82: hrmpf.. so much for that idea
<madjoe> Can I freely clean my Grub2 like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=244665
<Myrtti> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CalmvsKhaos> rocio, type /join #ubuntu-es
<dbook82> slart: i know this is round three in the channel trying to figure out why its not runnong
<Slart> rocio: this channel is english only..   type   /join #ubuntu-es to chat in spanish
<Losha> What is it with hispanohablantes ignoring ubottu messages in their own language today?
<CalmvsKhaos> dont be stubborn, just go to that channel lol you guys are stubborn
<Yggdrasil> hi, i had a dual boot system windows on part 1 and ubuntu on the second setup, i blew away my windows and formated it ext3 and i want to mount it. whats the best way?
<thevishy> guys , i have connected the laptop to an extnl monitor
<andre__> well,my mtu value is 1400...i wonder if it is the right value
<CalmvsKhaos> Losha, i have a feeling its the SAME person
<thevishy> i want to power off the LCD alone
<lanzelloth> hi, how do I "decouple" my swap partition, i.e. I don't want to use it anymore, going to do an archlinux test-install on it actually
<CalmvsKhaos> all week long they have been refusing to join #ubuntu-es
<Emanon> so ban his whole effin subnet
<makkura> Losha: That well might. Thanks for the resource.
<Sylphid> lanzelloth, swapoff
<Slart> dbook82: well.. I don't really know what else to try... haven't done troubleshooting on a cd/dvd before.. they usually just work
<Emanon> lanzelloth: swapoff
<york105> to view all partitions use > sudo fdisk -l
<Losha> CalmvsKhaos: right...
<lanzelloth> Sylphid, Emanon, and that will permanently frees the partition?
<york105> and then > sudo mount <wht ever path>
<thevishy> sorry i got dc
<Sylphid> lanzelloth, no only until reboot
<Stargaze> andre__, if MTU is higher than 1492, your connection can become unstable -- 1492 = 1500-2³
<john> Alguien habla español?
<dbook82> slart: now on that lshw list under the cd rom it listed 6 logical names? anything abt that?
<thevishy> how to do i power off lcd monitor when i have external monitor connected on a laprop
<lanzelloth> Sylphid, how do I do it permanently then?
<Sylphid> lanzelloth, if you want it permanent you must remove it from /etc/fstab
<CalmvsKhaos> Anyone know how to speed up Synergy in Ubuntu? There's always a delay by about 5 secs when i start to type anything or move mouse
<lanzelloth> Sylphid, ok
<Myrtti> forthe record, a  regional government in spain donated free laptops to some schoolkids, that have a special spinoff of Ubuntu in them, with the IRC client connecting to freenode and joining #ubuntu by default. The makers of the respin have been notified, but while waiting for a permanent solution you just have to endure these kids and their spanish.
<Emanon> lanzelloth: it will turn swap off on your swap and make it available for format you need to remove it from fstab too to make it stop trying to use it
<Slart> dbook82: hmm.. what names does it use?
<mre1f> hey guys
<Myrtti> !es | john
<ubottu> john: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andre__> tem algum brasileiro aí??
<lanzelloth> Emanon, ok, thx
<andre__> escondido??
<york105> lol, now i know
<EagleScreen> thevishy: disconnect cable and run "xrandr --auto"
<Emanon> they should just ban non english speaking countries ip's from the english channel
<Losha> !br | andre__
<ubottu> andre__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<johnconnor> alguien es español?
<Trek> Emanon: not easy at all
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Myrtti> johnconnor: no
<Emanon> and the same for non spanish speaking ips from spanish channels and whatnot
<EagleScreen> yo soy español
<Trek> !es | johnconnor
<ubottu> johnconnor: please see above
<york105> wish i could speak spanish
<Slart> !br
<Benwa> what a waste of time...
<xlberz> yes
<dbook82> slart: there's 6 of them. /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrw, /dev/dvd, /dev/dvdrw, /dev/scd0 and /dev/sr0
 * Stargaze speaks a bit spanish
<Emanon> Trek: not so we already ban tor so barring some other proxie we can tell where its coming from
<Losha> york105: doesn't seem to help...
<andre__> can someone speak portuguese?
<Emanon> since certain countries have certain ip ranges
<Emanon> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Trek> Emanon: true, but some IPs cross-connect to non-country IPs.
<Myrtti> Emanon: so you want everyone that doesn't come from UK or US to be banned too?
 * xlberz thinks
<johnconnor> :-<
<Myrtti> Emanon: I'll just get me coat
<Slart> dbook82: ah.. that actually makes sense.. I think /dev/sr0 is the original device.. the others are just symlinks.. ie aliases..
<Trek> lol, Myrtti, my thouhgs exactly
<Sylphid> Emanon, bad idea, what if someone travels outside the country
<Emanon> no just any country that doesnt have english as one of its primary languages
<Emanon> plenty of countries are generally multilingual
<dbook82> slart: ok where do i go from this?
<Slart> dbook82: apparently someone thinks that remembering /dev/dvd is easier than remembering /dev/sr0 =)
<Myrtti> Emanon: eh, no.
<schiellerup> some1, there got the command for Flash Player? i have tried to install over the package Manager, but it dosent work
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lanzelloth> if I need to make a bash script which contains commands that need sudo, do I put the commands with sudo inside the script; or without it but run the script with sudo?
<Emanon> yes lanzelloth
<CalmvsKhaos> Anyone know how to speed up Synergy in Ubuntu? There's always a delay by about 5 secs when i start to type anything or move mouse
<dbook82> slart: hmm so /dev/dvd is the one i should use?
<Slart> dbook82: what happens if you open nautilus (the file explorer thingy) and go to /media/cdrom/ ?
<lanzelloth> Emanon, ok, so I'll put sudo in the script
<Emanon> it will ask for password when you run it but you dont need to sudo the script itself
<Slart> dbook82: it shouldn't matter which one you use.. they should all work
<Stargaze> CalmvsKhaos, what's Synergy?
<Sylphid> Emanon, now if #ubuntu was a redirect channel that redirects to the "assumed" appropriate channel based on ip and english was moved to #ubuntu-en that would be cool
<CalmvsKhaos> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 611 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<Stargaze> nice
<Emanon> yea that would Sylphid just a little more complicated but less problematic i agree
<Slart> dbook82: hmm..got another idea.. was this cdrom drive attached when you installed ubuntu?
<york105> @schiellerup this should install flash
<york105> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dbook82> slart: i don't have a /media folder
<Slart> dbook82: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dbook82> slart: yes i used the drive to install ubuntu
<dbook82> slart: 9.10
<LittleQNCCU> hey
<Emanon> !hi | LittleQNCCU
<ubottu> LittleQNCCU: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Slart> dbook82: the regular desktop version?
<LittleQNCCU> where can i buy the ubuntu t-shirt?
<Emanon> !store
<ubottu> Buy some Official Ubuntu Merchandise & Professional Support. See https://shop.canonical.com/
<LittleQNCCU> i mean ... online store
<dbook82> slart: as far as i know? how do i tell? also i'm on a laptop
<schiellerup> ty
<LittleQNCCU> i'm live in taiwan
<Slart> dbook82: I've got to get some dinner in me before I drop.. I'll be back in an hour or so
<york105> yeah the shop.canonical.com link takes you where you can buy merchandise
<schiellerup> is there a place, where i can find all the commands for those things?
<Emanon> !cn | LittleQNCCU
<ubottu> LittleQNCCU: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LittleQNCCU> okay thanks
<Stargaze> LittleQNCCU, almost every country has its own LoCo team
<Emanon> :-)
<dbook82> slart: ok, i should still be here =)
<LittleQNCCU> really?
<york105> what commands are you wanting to know code for?
<LittleQNCCU> i'll check
<LittleQNCCU> thank you everyone~
<Emanon> np LittleQNCCU have a nice day
<schiellerup> nothing, it was just if i needed 1 of the command, i just could go etc on the website and find it, instead of asking in here
<LittleQNCCU> you too
<dbook82> is there an ubuntu version specificall for laptop/desktop?
<Emanon> thanks
<Emanon> !UNR | dbook82
<ubottu> dbook82: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Stargaze> !unr| dbook82
<Emanon> beat ya Stargaze
<york105> you could always google for it, i mean there's always some forum/blog that has (hopefully) covered the command you want
<rocio> hello
<CalmvsKhaos> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dbook82> ubottu: does it recognize a difference between a netbook or laptop?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rocio> hello what you name
<Emanon> nice one CalmvsKhaos
<CalmvsKhaos> ;)
<york105> okeydok, sure thing
<york105> sorry
<dbook82> does it recognize a difference between a netbook or laptop?
<rocio> sorry the
<Emanon> dbook82: it runs on desktops just fine
<Losha> I hate the above google message. We should be encouraging users to improve their google-fu, not use us a google proxies, which will never scale...
<Emanon> but made for netbooks
<rocio> beutiful
<meanburrito920_> does anyone know an easy way to check the size of a folder from the command line?
<rocio> hola junio
<ikonia> meanburrito920_: du -k $dir
<ikonia> meanburrito920_: or du -h $dir
<york105> what's google-fu?
<dbook82> emanon: a netbook is the small ones without a cd-rom drive right?
<Emanon> rocio this isn't tango personals go to #ubuntu-offtopic or the spanish channel
<Emanon> yes dbook82
<Sylphid> Losha, should change it to a lmgtfy.com link
<york105> i don't get the "fu" bit
<Losha> york105: from kung-fu, the ability to use google well, google-fu
<rocio> spanish o englis
<ikonia> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Myrtti> rocio: english.
<rocio> hello hello
<Myrtti> !offtopic | rocio
<york105> ahh, alright, thought i was being daft, thanks
<ubottu> rocio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<schiellerup> i have a Nvidia grafic card, so how to i upgrade it ? i can't do it on the website, since Ubuntu dosent support on Nvidia
<Emanon> unr usually gets installed from a usb or memory card
<dbook82> emanon: ok thats what i thought, i have a notebook, regular ubuntu is running fine, aside from not being able to use my cd/dvd-rw drive
<Vi0L0> hi, i have found info that with 10.04 hal package will be fully removed... does that mean that xorg-server 1.7 will use libudev instead of hal?
<rocio> hola me llamo rocio
<Emanon> yea dbook82 unr is REALLY nice for netbooks (and my mom)
<CalmvsKhaos> id rather someone tell me to "go google it" then tell me to 'man chmod', IMHO if you're telling someone to 'man something' you should just go help out in #centos or something. sorry for being !ot
<rocio> y tu
<EagleScreen> yes Vi0L0
<rocio> como te llama
<Emanon> !leave | rocio
<Emanon> !gtfo | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> Emanon: stop that now
<Benwa> thanks ikonia
<EagleScreen> rocio: este canal de chat no es para hacer amigos
<ikonia> Emanon: if you can't talk to people politley or aithout that sort of attitude - don't speak
<dbook82> emanon: lol, cool. GRR!!! this is frustrating
<Vi0L0> EagleScreen: hmm... ok, thanks
<Emanon> it is a legitimate command look at ubottu's response
<ZykoticK9> Vi0L0, it's not as "removed" as they make it seem...  it's still required for KDE, and seems to still be installed on Gnome as well (#ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion though)
<ikonia> Emanon: he didn't use bad language - and that's not why you gave him, don't lie
<arriesp> hi
<Emanon> no i just wanted him to leave
<Emanon> !hi | arriesp
<ubottu> arriesp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arriesp> is there any command to unrar with more than one thread?
<ikonia> Emanon: yes, so a.) don't tell people to leave, b.) don't use that sort of language at people
<madjoe> can I completely remove older kernel versions of my Karmic?
<Losha> Emanon: bear in mind these are probably schoolchildren, here through no fault of their own, and try and set a good example...
<AndyGraybeal> is there an ubuntu netbook channel?
<Vi0L0> ZykoticK9: ok, well actually i just wanted to know about hal on xorg-server
<knoxy> hi all.. I've a problema with a shared printer in windows XP... I've added this printer in my ubuntu desktop.. Using PDF Viewer or openoffice, The ubuntu can use the printer... but, when I try to use this printer from firefox.. it not works.. no errors...
<Emanon> and we sent them commands in their own language
<ikonia> madjoe: sure can
<york105> don't think so, there's no single command that will force use of multiple threads, however you can write your own script which employs multithreading
<ikonia> Emanon: you can always join #ubuntu-ops and ask for help
<Emanon> if they would have obeyed i wouldnt be rude but they are just being ornery now
<Gangrel> how do i remove Namoroka and how do i install Firefox 3.6
<metaperl[A]> isnt firefox known as "Iceweasel" in Linux?
<york105> Namoroka is infact Dev built of Firefox
<makkura> Losha, Slart: Turns out I don't need to auto start x11vnc since I wanted to SSH tunnel through.  Losha, the link you sent me direct me around to the solution I needed so thanks again. Slart, thanks again too.
<dbook82> i'm stepping out for few.... Be back later
<Losha> Emanon: ...schoolchildren... Some with better manners than you, apparently...
<york105> you can go back to production version of FF by removing the dev ppa from your sources list
<eremite> Namoroka is FireFox without the branding, as far as I know.
<Emanon> namoroka is the dev build not the unbranded one
<Emanon> like vista was longhorn
<york105> aye, it is, we had shiretoko and then namoroka which are dev builds
<Emanon> namoroka their development codename
<york105> aye, agree
<madjoe> ikonia: tell me how can I do that.. I'm in Synaptic now and already marked all older versions of: linux-headers-<old_version>, linux-headers-<old_version>-generic, and linux-image-<old_versions>-generic
<ikonia> madjoe: ok - click "remove"
<CalmvsKhaos> Emanon, they are stubborn, but just let the ops handle it the ops have been banning them, im on your side though, but arguing with ikonia (which is a op here) is just playing with fire :)
<eremite> I do not notice a difference between the two browsers regarding use.  FireFox and Namoroka are essentially the same for the regular end-user
<Emanon> yea but i like to keep the stable ff releases so i can open it with gnome-do without altering my command
<Emanon> super+space f enter
<dorgan> how do I find out what version of glibc i have installed?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rychy> hola todos es la promera vez en xunbuntu
<Losha> They're *schoolkids*. I can just imagine the conversation: "Hey, if you go here and type this, some crazy gringo shouts at you. It's so cool!"
<Emanon> !es | rychy
<ubottu> rychy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<york105> for installing the latest version of Firefox 3.6, first get rid of namoroka and then on the terminal  add ppa >sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<Rovanion> Lads, I have an other session of my account logged in on vt7 and I want to log it out. I,m in KDE 3.5
<york105> then update > sudo aptitude update
<york105> and then > sudo aptitude install firefox-3.6
<madjoe> ikonia: it's ok, I didn't kill my Ubuntu yet... :)
<LittleQNCCU> wow
<LittleQNCCU> kubuntu pack sucks~!!!!
<BrixSat> hello
<ikonia> madjoe: you'll be fine, as long as you don't remove all or your current kernel
<york105> kinda straightforward
<ikonia> LittleQNCCU: sorry ?
<LittleQNCCU> kubuntu~~~
<BrixSat> how do i autoconfigure grub menu so it detects my windows 7?
<Rovanion> I want to log out another KDE 3.5 session. How do I do it?
<LittleQNCCU> enthusiast pack
<ikonia> LittleQNCCU: what are you talking about ?
<LittleQNCCU> on
<meanburrito920_> does anyone know the name of the "preferred applications" program in aptitude? I can't seem to find it
<madjoe> ikonia: I was sweating all over to concentrate not to do it :)
<LittleQNCCU> the store
<Emanon> so does swiftfox actually improve anything?
<ikonia> LittleQNCCU: don't buy it then
<LittleQNCCU> why?
<madjoe> ikonia: my first kernel remove :) I'm not a virgin anymore
<Emanon> gratz madjoe
<madjoe> lol Emanon ;)
<surgy> hello im using unr on an acer aspire one. my microphone sounds real crunchy and doesnt pick up enough sound to hear. I followed the guide on the unr wiki to install the alsa driver 1.0.20 and it helped a little i guess, can someone help me fix my mic please?
<york105> to add windows 7 and any other operating systems just update the grub list using the command > update-grub
<york105> you'll have to be root
<dorgan> how do I find out what version of glibc i have installed?
<Emanon> surgy: try adjusting the input volume
<Sylphid> dorgan, apt-cache show glibc
<BrixSat> is there any way to autoconfigure grub so it detects my windows partition?
<surgy> Emanon: its maxed out on the icon on the taskbar and its maxed in alsamixer
<Emanon> so turn it down just a little
<ikonia> dorgan: the package is libc in ubuntu
<york105> brixsat you'll have t update the grub menu using update-grub command
<Emanon> having it topped out on both can often ruin quality
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Internet connection. Sometimes the browser shows the message 'Resolving Host' and I can't visit any page or do any other task related with the connection but I checked the connection in other computers in the same network and the connection is perfect there. The problem just occurs in my computer. Any idea about what it can be?
<knoxy> hi all.. I've a problema with a shared printer in windows XP... I've added this printer in my ubuntu desktop.. Using PDF Viewer or openoffice, The ubuntu can use the printer... but, when I try to use this printer from firefox.. it not works.. no errors... How can I do to fix it??
<york105> that's assuming you have grub2
<BrixSat> york105,  only that ? cause iv done that and nothing, how do i see if i have grub 2?
<shane_> whats up all?
<McCorkis> hey guys
<Emanon> BrixSat: what version of ubuntu are you using
<BrixSat> Emanon,  9,10
<McCorkis> im a noob here looking for ubuntu resolution help
<Emanon> !hi | shane_ McCorkis
<ubottu> shane_ McCorkis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<shane_> hey does anyone no how to change permissons for a msdos partioned usb drive???
<york105> brixsat the version of grub is displayed when you boot your pc and list of os is displayed
<gardar> McCorkis, what graphics card do you have?
<Emanon> BrixSat: you're using grub2 unless you changed it manually
<McCorkis> intel 945g on a laptop
<shane_> Emanon you know how I can copy files to a msdos based usb stick?
<york105> if its beta, its grub2, if its <1 then its grub 1
<a> hello
<Emanon> change the permissions of the destination or sudo the copy shane_
<Rovanion> How do I log off a user in KDE 3.5?
<BrixSat> york105,  Emanon,  no i did not change, and grub --version outputs grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<shane_> Emanon tried it dont work
<CalmvsKhaos> EagleScreen, are you here?
<EagleScreen> yes i am
<york105> grub1
<surgy> Emanon: its not ruined quality its not loud enough to hear
<york105> you'll have to manually edit the list file
<Losha> !hi | a
<ubottu> a: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BrixSat> york105,  cant i install grub2?
<xiven> Who knows Evolution?
<gardar> McCorkis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Emanon> then im out of ideas on the mic surgy sorry
<CalmvsKhaos> Ok can Firefox beta work without all my plugins messing up on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Losha> BrixSat: did you upgrade from an earlier release?
<Emanon> others probably know something i don't
<Emanon> nope CalmvsKhaos
<McCorkis> gardar i tried everything im just looking for 1440
<xiven> I need to tell Evolution to NOT download all 600 messages from a pop server...?
<BrixSat> losha no, just installed a fresh 9.10 and done an update yesterday
<Emanon> shane_:  did you change the destination permissions or sudo?
<LittleQNCCU> @ikonia ohoh, i got it
<CalmvsKhaos> !!! so its back to Opera again for me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gardar> McCorkis, did you even try to add the resolution manually?
<McCorkis> yup
<Losha> BrixSat: does the file /boot/grub/menu.lst exist on your system?
<york105> calmvskhaos that depends on what plugins you talking about, not all plugins are compatible with dev versions of FF
<LittleQNCCU> @ikonia i want to type someword like "amazing", but i type 'suck'
<dbook82> ok i'm back... did i miss anything?
<LittleQNCCU> sorry about that...
<BrixSat> Losha,  iv done apt-get install grub2 and it replaced the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BrixSat> :D it should work now
<Emanon> welcome back dbook82
<dbook82> emanon: thank you... did i miss anything?
<CalmvsKhaos> i wanted the image wall thing for firefox
<BrixSat> thanks to all :D :D :D
<Emanon> more spanish kids and me fighting with the op not much else
<lanzelloth> is there a way for cp to make all the necessary directories for the target?
<Emanon> yes lanzelloth i just forgot what it is
<Emanon> try "man cp"
<lanzelloth> right
<Emanon> that should bring up raygold
<porta> I believe its cp -a
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Internet connection. Sometimes the browser shows the message 'Resolving Host' and I can't visit any page or do any other task related with the connection but I checked the connection in other computers in the same network and the connection is perfect there. The problem just occurs in my computer. Any idea about what it can be?
<Emanon> !repeat
<lanzelloth> porta, it doesn't seem to work
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dbook82> emanon: lol i see... so i looked in /dev folder and found files that are blocked? or says no application installed for blocked device?
<Emanon> probably means there isnt a device associated with that /dev/ entry dbook82
<york105> carlosgaldino, try debugging , on terminal issue > ifconfig to view how you connect to the internet, just try a quick fix > sudo dhclient which should refresh your
<york105> connection
<Emanon> they stay present in there even if not in use
<porta> lanzelloth: I copied complete harddisk that way.
<dbook82> emanon: any idea how i can get it to associate with the cd/dvd drive?
<Vigo> Does the Software Center Add/Remove work like Synaptic or Purge and does it leave 'scraps' or lines of code behind?
<Emanon> not a clue
<psycho_oreos> carlosgaldino, there's lots of various factors that could lead to that. I'd check if there's routing issues first, then latency issues
<giwrgos> who believe in ghosts:P
<ikonia> giwrgos: that's offtopic here
<psycho_oreos> !ot | giwrgos
<ubottu> giwrgos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Emanon> giwrgos: songbird has a plugin to deal with ghosts
<ikonia> Vigo: it should work the same as synaptic
<dbook82> gah! so close yet so far
<york105> Vigo, the software centre does not leave traces, it uses the same underlying command as synaptic, both are infact just GUI for apt-get install and apt-get remove
<porta> lanzelloth: I did cp -a * ../test and it recreated everything including dirs from the source directory
<Emanon> it will locate ghosts and duplicate tracks and remove them
<Vigo> ikonia: Thank you, operative word is should?
<giwrgos> tosay saw...:P
<giwrgos> xixixixixixixi
<surgy> i fixed it
<giwrgos> liar
<giwrgos> ...
<ikonia> Vigo: well, if it's not easy to report a bug, but it should do
<Emanon> out troll
<lanzelloth> porta, hmm
<ikonia> Emanon: what did I tell you earlier - and YOU fed him by talking about ghosts more, this is your last warning
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Vigo> york185: Thank you, ikonia: Yes, it did leave some scraps behind, just random code, not a Security issue or such.
<giammy> ragazzi
<giammy> komè ke nn riesco a trovare i plugin x l audio su xubuntu??
<giammy> help!
<Myrtti> !it | giammy
<ubottu> giammy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Emanon> good spot i couldnt place that lang Myrtti
<ikonia> Vigo: what did it leave ?
<Emanon> my italian sucks
<Myrtti> Emanon: "ragazzi" is a dead giveaway
<Emanon> ok
<Emanon> i might even remember that
<Vigo> ikonia: Some Xorg server stuff for an improper nvidea driver install.
<Brazucka> hi there!
 * dbook82 pulls up a chair and sits
<Emanon> !hi | Brazucka
<ubottu> Brazucka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<giammy> ciaooo
<ikonia> Vigo: dod you install the driver, or did the software centre ?
<psusi> Some_Person: I noticed that... after your hfs partition there's some free space
<giammy> cè qualkuno?
<Brazucka> Is it possible to use the file manager as a superuser or something like that?
<giammy> ou
<ikonia> giammy: English please
<ikonia> !it | giammy
<ubottu> giammy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<york105> ikonia, answering vigo's question, do you not think it should not in theory leave anything behind?
<Emanon> yes Brazucka but a VERY bad idea
<jwdavidjw> hi
<giammy> NON TROVO IL SERVER PER L ITALIANO HELP :(
<giammy> #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> york105: depends, that's why I was asking for more info
<Haffe> !ubuntu_it | giammy
<ikonia> giammy: questa scanalatura è per l'inglese soltanto
<Vigo> ikonia: I allowed my Nephew to install, so I guess I did. After looking at logs and such, found like 14 lines of code in the kernel that did not belong anymore.
<Brazucka> Emanon: I am trying to install some ttf fonts to use on Inkscape, but I am having some issues. It seems that putting them inside the usr/share/fonts/truetype folder is not working,.
<ramous> ramous
<ikonia> Vigo: lines of code in the kernel ????
<Emanon> if you must Brazucka issue gksu nautilus /path/to/target but be very careful as it WILL NOT stop you from screwing ANYTHING up
<york105> you could always try home/.fonts
<Vigo> ikonia: In the Xorg.conf section, so maybe kernel was wrong wording.
<york105> brazucka, try copying the fonts in ~home/.fonts/
<Brazucka> york105: I tried that, but the news fonts are not displayed on Inkscape.
<taka> hey
<ikonia> Vigo: ahhh the xorg.conf
<Emanon> !hi | taka
<ubottu> taka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<taka> what poland?
<Brazucka> Only after I opened with fontviewer and clicked on install font, I was able to install one. :(
<Brazucka> Any tip?
<Aminux> ghello
<Pici> !pl | taka
<ubottu> taka: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Emanon> !hi | Aminux
<ubottu> Aminux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<taka> hello
<taka> hi
<york105> aye, I use font manager to view fonts
<Emanon> thanks Pici i didnt know if poland was pl or po hehe
<Aminux> :-)
<york105> aye, poland is pl
<Vigo> ikonia: Yes, I am just returning to Ubuntu after as long sail and a side line on a BSD derivative, is all fun.
<Emanon> learn soemthing new every day i guess
<Brazucka> york105: Is it possible to install them with this app?
<taka> aye pl?
<Brazucka> york105: I am using gnome.
<york105> aye = yes
<taka> aaa
<Emanon> !pl > taka
<ubottu> taka, please see my private message
<york105> brazucka yes
<taka> whats your name?
<york105> the font manager can install fonts
<psycho_oreos> !ot > taka
<ikonia> taka: this channel is for ubuntu support only, check it with /topic - please follow that guide
<taka> what ikonia?
<ikonia> taka: check the channels topic with "/topic"
<taka> suprisse
<york105> brazucka, have a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/font-manager-a-font-management-application-for-the-gnome-desktop.html
<schiellerup> how do i upgraded my grafik card?
<york105> its in the ppas so you can also try aptitude install font-manager
<ikonia> schiellerup: do you mean the hardware or the software ?
<carlosgaldino> psycho_oreos, How can I check router issues or latency? I don't know how to do this.
<Brazucka> york105: Thanks a lot bud. I will check it out, right now.
<schiellerup> Nvidia grafik card
<ikonia> schiellerup: do you want to change the hardware or the software ?
<york105> brazucka, no problem :)
<carlosgaldino> york105, What exactly the dhclient does?
<schiellerup> software
<schiellerup> i want to upgrade it
<ikonia> schiellerup: the ubuntu package manager will let you know when an update is available
<Some_Person> psusi: Is that a problem?
<york105> carlosgladino, dhclient basically reloads the dhcp so if your server/router supports dhcp your machine will be assigned a fresh ip address which should hopefully resolve minor network issues
<schiellerup> ok ty
<psycho_oreos> carlosgaldino, I didn't mean router issues, I meant routing issues, like how you setup networking or the way data navigates from one point to another
<deostroll> hi hw do u get all those fluidy shearing effects when u drag a window n all in karmc desktop?
<psusi> Some_Person: other than wasting space?  no
 * arriesp bye
<psycho_oreos> deostroll, you probably meant compiz
<Boondoklife> deostroll: enable wobbly windows in compiz manager
<deostroll> is compiz something i hve to additionally install?
<Emanon> yes
<soreau> no
<soreau> deostroll: compiz is already installed
<soreau> deostroll: To get wobbly windows, simply set Extra in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects tab
<Boondoklife> deostroll: No it should be there, but you may need to install the compiz manager. Try to install simple compiz manager. It will let you pick and choose what you want with a simpler interface.
<marko-_-> does someone know why can't i watch HD movies (i'm not good with audio/video so i guess "pure" HD are .mkv files?) my computer freezes after a while, the temperature doesn't go up very much but my two cores go to 100% and then it just freezes... what can i do to prevent this?
<hoonches> can anyone tell me where i can find a list of sellers of systems designed for ubuntu?
<Emanon> sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome compizconfig-settings-manager
<soreau> Boondoklife: He doesnt even need ccsm since wobbly is one of the perdefined effects when selecting Extra
<Some_Person> psusi: Why won't GParted let me resize a partition to fill that space?
<soreau> compiz-gnome is also already installed by default
<Brazucka> york105: I guess everything is fine now. Thanks a lot.
<Boondoklife> soreau: Yea normally it will activate it, but I ran into an issue with that before, prolly my own tinkering, where I hade to check the box manualy in the manager to get it to work.
<deostroll> soreau : in the visual effects when i click on extra, it searches for drivers, n then finally says cannot be loaded...y is this so?
<psycho_oreos> marko-_-, it might be a codec related issue but I somewhat doubt it.. or the media player you were using doesn't effectively manage system resources
<dbook82> ok i put a different music cd and now lshw shows cdrom configuration: open
<york105> no problem brazucka :)
<hoonches> can anyone tell me where i can find a list of sellers of systems designed for ubuntu?
<deostroll> my machine is a p4 intel
<soreau> deostroll: Can you come to #compiz and pastein the output of compiz from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<dbook82> sorry configuration status=open
<Vigo> hoonches: Ubuntu.com
<Emanon> hoonches: empororlinux, system76, dell are the top ones i think
<carlosgaldino> psycho_oreos, Ok. I got it.
<ichuot> hi all
<hayanbom> hi
<psycho_oreos> any of you know a way to restrict updating to a different pre-built packages? I'm getting kernel update notification for x86_64 when I'm using i686 and I don't want update to bug me about x86_64 stuff
<york105> psycho_oreos, can you list what packages are listed for updation
<Stargaze> hoonches, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/pc.html
<psycho_oreos> york105, linux-{headers,image,source}-`uname -r`
<cheyne> How can I add more display resolutions in 9.10?
<Vigo> hoonches: Here is a link: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/partners/
<psycho_oreos> york105, ironically enough I have these versions installed already, but the update notified me of the same version but for x86_64 instead of i686
<psycho_oreos> cheyne, depends on your video chipset
<lanzelloth> does anyone have a book recommendation for learning about linux or *nix stuff that's modern and fairly independent of the distribution? I don't wanna be learning about how to use f-spot photo manager or silly things like that; but more about things like permissions and groups, bash, sudo vs su, etc
<ichuot> tiếng việt
<eremite> cheyne, http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, there's BASH for most of those things.. they are shell commands
<Emanon> a slackware manual is usually pretty safe lanzelloth alot of distro independant stuff
<york105> psychos-oreos, try running >apt-get check  to make sure you're not getting asked to install same updates again because of a repo error
<odeland1> greetings, does anyone know the best channel to get some help with RAID 1 checking/fixing?
<york105> cheyne, use the xrandr command to set monitor to any resolution example > xrandr -s 1280x800
 * dbook82 gets up and moseys to the kitchen
<ikonia> odeland1: software or hardware raid, with what operating system ?
<mi-kun> how cd to ubuntu-ru?
<ikonia> mi-kun: /join #ubuntu-ru
<odeland1> ubuntu server, 8.10, fakeraid intel matrix storage
<psycho_oreos> york105, ok ran that without error, I suppose I'll have to wait a bit before that icon disappears
<eremite> york105, if the resolution desired is not set as a default then you need to manually ad it, also using xrandr and grep
<eremite> also gtf
<ikonia> ?
<lanzelloth> OK
<york105> aye, agree with eremite
<mi-kun> ikonia> thanks
<cheyne> My monitor is capable of much higher resolution than the 800x600 I see in display preferences
<eremite> cheyne, please see the link @ http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<marko-_-> psycho_oreos, it happens on every media player, can you help me more i want to watch this movie
<odeland1> ikonia: onboard raid (intel matrix) running ubuntu server 8.10
<Emanon> cheyne: you install the drivers specific to your graphics card
<ikonia> odeland1: ok - so that's fakeraid, which is a poor technology with poor support in general, what's the issue with it
<eremite> Emanon, not exactly true.  My intel driver should work and does not.
<psycho_oreos> marko-_-, hmm how much memory do you have on that ubuntu machine?
<Emanon> eremite: i meant to put a ? on the end of that
<marko-_-> psycho_oreos, 2gb
<Emanon> it wasnt an instruction it was a question
<R2D21> Ok och nu funkar det då eller?
<Emanon> !de | R2D21
<ubottu> R2D21: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Emanon> that was german right?
<eremite> Emanon, ask questions using qords like "did you" and people may understand you more often :D
<eremite> words*
<mneptok> Emanon: no.
<llutz> Emanon: danish
<Myrtti> Emanon: swedish.
<Emanon> oh darn
<odeland1> ikonia: can I boot from a live CD and check each drives manually, using fsck or whatever, or is there really no support for fakeraid?
<psycho_oreos> marko-_-, and when the system freezes, does the keyboard LED light up?
<R2D21> Opps sorry, will join  ubuntu-se
<llutz> nearby
<ikonia> odeland1: you can't check the drives manually, you have to check the drive's consistancy as a whole
<marko-_-> psycho_oreos, uh i can't remember that, it was some time ago that i watched an .mkv movie... what does it mean if they do?
<Emanon> someone give R2D21 link do danish/swedish channels i dont know their abbr's
<york105> marko-_- I am able to play mkv files using VLC
<york105> without installing any further codecs
<Myrtti> Emanon: he already got it
<eremite> markl_, mkv files should play fine if you have something like VLC installed
<Emanon> k im out for the evening bye all
<DefineByte> Is there a command I can use to see what audio formats my USB souncard supports through ALSA?
<marko-_-> york105, it works great but then it freezes because my both two cores go to 100%
<dany2> hi all
<psycho_oreos> marko-_-, if any of them flash at a constant rate (it should normally be all of them) it means its a severe system issue (i.e. kernel panic)
<dany2>  I have a problem, I installed win7 and now grub is down.. I have tried to solve this problem in the classical way... mounting the partition of linux in mnt etc but when I do: sudo chroot /mnt i get:
<dany2> chroot: cannot run command /bin/bash: no such file or directory
 * dbook82 temps ubuntu with some cookies "please make the cd drive work?"
<Leiva> hola
<eremite> dany2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Myrtti> !es | Leiva
<ubottu> Leiva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Leiva> dpçç
<grobda24> Hello, I have some health problems that are preventing me from setting up mplayer for DVB-T TV. Can anyone help ? http://pastebin.com/u5xMbS88
<dany2> I have kubuntu 32 bit and tried with ubuntu live 32 and 64 bit, kubuntu live 32 and 64 bit
<Leiva> djkqd
<odeland1> ikonia: so then can I boot from live CD and check the drive's constitancy as a whole?
<ikonia> sure
<eremite> dany2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dany2> eremite: read it..
<york105> dbook82 try fdisk -l to to locate cd drive then mount is using > sudo mount /path (cookies !)
<psycho_oreos> marko-_-, which version are you using out of curiousity
<dany2> this problem with chroot still exists
<odeland1> ikonia: which tool? fsck?
<ikonia> odeland1: yes
<ikonia> dany2: a.) check the file links within the chroot b.) make sure you're entering the chroot properly c.) make sure all the libraries it needs/links to are present inside the chroot
<marko-_-> psycho_oreos, 9.10 but it happened on 8.10 (didn't used 9.04) and in the time when i was using foresight i think it happened also there (BUT I'M NOT SURE, can't remember it)... someone told me it can maybe be that i'm decoding it with my cpu instead of my gpu or something like that, he also told me to check if the gpu's temperature is rising while watching the movie (that's normal if it rises, right?) and it didn't... so this is maybe a clue
<Daisho> hi, guys!  can anyone help out a less experienced ubuntu user? I'm having problems with my toolbar, it's gray.
<dany2> ikonia : a)what links= b) yes I'm sure c) how?
<psycho_oreos> marko-_-, well its hard to say, you've found out its not a CPU issue.. and yes GPU does rise slightly. However with the right temperature monitoring tools it shouldn't exceed 60-70 degrees celsius so to speak
<york105> Daisho, can you elaborate, why is it grey?
<ikonia> dany2: a.) /bin/bash within the chroot b.) fine c.) ldd /chroot/bin/bash then check those files exist within the chroot file system
<dbook82> yotk: fdisk -l doesn't do anything
<dbook82> clear
<york105> sure fdisk -l needs to be run as root user try sudo fdisk -l
<davidX-> is there a channel dedicated to UEC?
<dbook82> york: ok that worked, /dev/sd1 thru 6 is all that comes up
<marko-_-> psycho_oreos, any ideas?
<dany2> ikonia: if I write: /bin/bash no error prompt then it's ok b) fine :D
<ikonia> dany2: that's not what I said
<dany2> c) is not very clear
<york105> dbook82 so then create a directory in /media, name if whatever you want and then > sudo mount /dev/sdx /media/mydirectory
<dany2> ikonia : uhm, what do you mean then?
<dbook82> york: can't locate a /media directory
<ikonia> dany2: I said a.) check /bin/bash existins within the chroot file system c.) you need to run ldd against /chroot/bin/bash - it will give you a list of libraries and their locations, make sure those libraries and locations exist within the chroot file ssytem
<psycho_oreos> marko-_-, hard to say at this point, so its not GPU issue either? I'd try a few other livecd/livedvd/liveusb based linux distros and see if playing various movies constantly would cause it to freeze.. it might also be a RAM issue
<york105> no there's already a directory called media on root directory
<Daisho> york105: I don't know. I tried to make the upper toolbar autohide the other day and the system froze. I tried rebooting but it just kept loading after login, no shortcuts or toolbars appeared. then I tried reinstalling (error: usr/bin/dpkg might be damaged) and repaired packages, and now I can't see anything but gray stripes at the top and bottom of the screen...
<soco> [_]P
<Copperred> hello........how do i turn off the feature....where when my mouse hovers over a window long enough.....it brings that window to the top......id like to turn this feature off.....
<york105> Daisho, very strange, does tty1 work for you?
<dany2> ikonia : thx I'll try it
<Daisho> york105: the system is working, though, but I have to start programs and so on from the terminal
<york105> Copperred try installing ubuntu-tweak easy GUI way to do what you want
<schiellerup> can i on some how, delete Ubuntu from my PC and get Windows Vista again? i don't like this programt that much, so i will more have Vista again
<dbook82> oh crap! hang on a sec. i typed sudo nautilus &, nautilus popped up and cdrom0 is on the left hand side and also this error popped up: unable to mount cdrom0, mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<ikonia> schiellerup: just re-install vista over the top
<Daisho> york105: forgive my ignorance, but what is tty1?
<schiellerup> over the top where?
<Copperred> York....i think its a simple Check The Box...in one of the settings applications....but i cant find it.....i remember turning it on....but not sure which app it was.....idea?
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu_it-chat
<Copperred> will look for that app to install
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<schiellerup> how do i uninstall Ubuntu?
<soco> hello everyone, somebody know if the floppy disk issue in ubuntu 9.10 was fixed?
<dbook82> york did you see that?
<york105> Daisho :) always good to ask I am just wondering if your termianl7 (GUI) has frozen, if so you should have TTY1 to6 available to you, press CTRL + ALT + F1, that's what we guys do to kill programs if GUI freezes
<mark__> there are 2 desktops that i can use and i select with CTL+ALT and RIGHT ARROW. How can i increase the amount of desktops from 2 to 4 or somthing is that possible. thanks
<sirninja> Is there a way to create a wireless access point from my router using ubuntu?
<Aminux> anybody here speak portuguese
<york105> mark_ right click the desktop switcher at the bottom right hand corner, goto properties and set the number of desktops you want
<sirninja> I meant from my laptop*
<psycho_oreos> !pt Aminux
<psycho_oreos> !pt | Aminux
<ubottu> Aminux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<york105> sirninja, you can't create an access point but you can create an adhoc wifi network, is that what you want?
<Aminux> !pt
<soco> somebody know if the floppy disk issue in ubuntu 9.10 was fixed?
<sirninja> york105: I want to be able to connect to it with my ds to play online, so I don't think ad hoc would work
<mark__> york105: thanks pal
<york105> sirninja, further access point for the router should be in router's manual pages
<york105> mark_ no problem :)
<Leiva> NCBSKS
<Leiva> ,CÑS
<Leiva> NCKCL
<sirninja> york105: I meant to say create an access point from my laptop
<Leiva> CNDCOJAD
<FloodBot1> Leiva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<york105> aye, the ad hoc network is no use if you want to play games, etc, what router do you have sirninja?
<sirninja> york105: it's not compatible with the ds. I want to be able to plug in my laptop via a wired connection and have the laptop broadcast a signal for my ds. Is that not possible?
 * dbook82 is AFK
<soco> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> !away > dbook82
<ubottu> dbook82, please see my private message
<leoxagy13> hi people
<york105> sirninja, naw, that's too far fetched, you can however, connect your laptop to the network and sort of share the connection but you can't rebroadcast (amplify) the signal, because inbulit network cards for wifi can't be run in infrastructure mode
<leoxagy13> anyone here knows how to install EPSON tm-u220pd dot matrix printer on ubuntu 8.04 ???
<leoxagy13> i cant get it to work properly
<york105> sirninja, but your's might, check your wifi card documentation if it supports infrastructure mode
<sirninja> york105: interesting. and if it does is there some package that would allow me to broadcast in infrastructure mode?
<lanzelloth> if someone was to boot from a ubuntu live cd will he get all access to the all the files in my computer? Are file permissions independent from the os?
<leoxagy13> it prints with spaces between dots, so not really acurate ..... also prints with a lot of extra paper
<leoxagy13> someone ???
<leoxagy13> please help :) ?
<york105> sirninja, never tried that so honestly wouldn't know what package would allow you to rebroadcast a signal :) sorry mate
<soco> como me conecto al canal en castellano?
<sirninja> york105: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<darolu> lanzelloth, yes they would get full access to your files
<Guest59090> york105: if you are talking about the fullscreen terminal (to put it in a way I can understand :) then it works. the system seems to be working fine except for the thing with the toolbars
<leoxagy13> hola soco me parece que es #ubuntu-es
<york105> sirninja, glad to be of help :)
<arjunvj31>  
<darolu> soco, aquí en el chat escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<soco> ok
<leoxagy13> ﻿/join #ubuntu-es
<york105> Guest59090, try right clicking the panel and > delete this panel. Your panel will go away and you'll have to reconstruct it with all shortcuts you had, worth a shot
<lanzelloth> darolu, why isn't file permissions integrated into the partition format itself, since the file nodes are kept in the partition anyways
<faron> okee dokee who knows terminal commands ? can anyone tell me how to remove Shockwave Flash 10.1 d51 ?
<leoxagy13> Hi i have a printer problem here someone can help me ?
<lanzelloth> nvm it's probably futile
<Resonate> Hey all, trying to learn how buffer overflows work, I can't seem to get them to work in Ubuntu. Stack randomisation is off, and I compile with -f-no-stack-protector, but all of them with shellcode in result in SEG_FAULT. Any advice?
<york105> leoxagy13: try this sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
 * dbook82 is back
<leoxagy13> york105: sure that seems to flash, this is a dot matrix printer problem
<darolu> lanzelloth, permissions are not written in the partition table, when you are root, no matter if it is a LiveCD or HD installation you get access to everything, there is no such thing as security when someone has physical access to a device; your best shot is to encrypt important files
<Stargaze> leoxagy13, and after remove => sudo apt-get upgrade
<lanzelloth> darolu, that makes sense, thank you
<leoxagy13> ok, i will then
<leoxagy13> i'll be back in a second
<Stargaze> miss you already leoxagy13 ;)
<york105> :D
<leoxagy13> Stargaze: jaja
<daras> dsdsd
<Daisho> york105: I've tried that, but I can't even right click. nothing happens.
<dbook82> UPDATE: going into nautilus under sudo, the cdrom drive shows up but i get an unable to mount message
<espana> alguien es español?
<Trek> !es | espana
<dany2> solved
<ubottu> espana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<york105> ?Daisho, so just to clarify the panel is frozen from the point you login
<Copperred> I need to replace a CONFIG file ...in a certain folder.....but when I try to drag and drop the file.....it denies me permission........is this a root user issue?  how i do?   Thanks...
<KingMuty> hello
<darolu> espana, ve al canal en castellano, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<KingMuty> my system network aint working! plz help
<rahduke> hey whats up with the new kernel (2.6.31-20) my buddy updated his install and ended up having all sorts of problems, is this thing stable?
<york105> Copperred try > ALT f2 > gksudo nautilus
<Trek> rahduke: have him use the slightly-older kernel then
<Stargaze> rahduke, i use it without problems
<Trek> rahduke: perhaps its the computer its loading on
<Copperred> york can i private messag with u?
<rahduke> I don't care about him, I'm worried about upgrading tho
<york105> rahduke, I use it without problems
<york105> safe to upgrade
<york105> its supposed to be production release
<rahduke> york105: what kind of setup do you have?
<KingMuty> dudes how do I fix my network connection on jaunty?
<Trek> KingMuty, we need details
<Trek> !details | KingMuty
<ubottu> KingMuty: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<york105> rahduke, I've got Ubuntu 9.10 on x.20 both deskop and a server
<dbook82> slart: you back yet?
<Stargaze> KingMuty, a bit more specific please
<Daisho> york105: yes. gnome starts, all my desktop shortcuts are there, I can change workspaces and I can access the terminal through hotkeys and run programs from there
<rahduke> i hope this doesn't break my install
<Daisho> york105: but the toolbars are gray and nonresponsive
<york105> Daisho, its a long shot but might just work, have you tried reinstalling Gnome?
<mrSean> hello im kind of new to linux
<Trek> rahduke: if you're concerned, then keep one of the older kernels around, I have 2 kernels on mine: most recent Jaunty one and the one before it
<mrSean> and i have trouble installing
<mrSean> ubuntu 9.10
<rahduke> Trek: I am, also updating some nvidia modaliases, that has screwed me in the past
<york105> mrSean, some more details please
<KingMuty> Ubuntu 9.04 = Jaunty Jackalope. My ethernet network connection is not running! I can not browser nor ping google,com
<Trek> rahduke: do you HAVE to update?
<faron> okay,let ma ask this...what I would like to do is to remove libflashplayer.so from /home/bobby/.mozilla/plugins/.Can anybody tell me how to navigate to that folder & remove that from there with the terminal because about :  plugins says that I have shockwave flash & futuresplash player installed & I want to try something else ?
<krlsmgl> hi people!! someone can help me??a
<Trek> KingMuty: is your ethernet card working?
<Trek> !ask | krlsmgl
<ubottu> krlsmgl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<york105> KingMuty, try this > sudo ifconfig which should list your network cards, to renew dhcp leased ips > sudo dhclient
<rahduke> Trek: never have to update, but I do anyway
<level09> how do I extract all .gz archives in a directory?
<mrSean> its fully installed but when i boot it says @error: no such device: 5fblah blah
<level09> tar -vxzf *.gz doesn't seem to work
<krlsmgl> I have problems with my new install
<KingMuty> Of course the ethernet is working. It is a laptop with builtin ethernet
<Daisho> york105: when I try "sudo apt-get install gnome" I get E: broken package
<york105> level09 try the untar command
<Trek> !details | krlsmgl
<ubottu> krlsmgl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<york105> mrSean are you running a virtual machine?
<Stargaze> !ask| krlsmgl
<ubottu> krlsmgl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrSean> no
<krlsmgl> the sound don't work
<Trek> Stargaze: I already gave him that one :P
<Daisho> york105: it also says some dependencies are unfulfilled, but I can't install those packages either
<Stargaze> Trek, two is better than one :)
<york105> mrSeanL well this simply means that the network interface was present during install but is absent now
<KingMuty> it must be a genius that put the terminal in the accessories menu
<Trek> Stargate: true
<mrSean> it has a ethernet card and wlan card and both werent touched
<krlsmgl> i installed the last ubuntu into my new laptop and can find the way to hear whatever
<Stargaze> !it| krlsmgl
<ubottu> krlsmgl: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<york105> Daisho, first thing to do is resolve dependencies, fire up synaptec> go to EDIT > Fix broken packages
<ZykoticK9> level09, if i remember correctly tar won't accept * for input - you could use a for-loop if you have a lot of files, but try using your command on just one file and see if that works
<level09> it works on a single file
<level09> not sure how to do for loops :P
<york105> broken depen... means you have apps on your system which rely on files that are either missing or corrupt
<mrSean> york105: i didnt touch and hardware during or after the installation?
<york105> mrSean, sure, can you post the output of ifconfig run as root
<ZykoticK9> level09, so "for file in *.gz ; do tar zxvf $file ; done" should work
<lanzelloth> do you guys use any command-line utility that emulates the gui delete (gnome) that sends things to the "trash"
<leoxagy13> york105: i did the sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get upgrade thing
<Trek> mrSean: post the output of ifconfig to pastebin
<Trek> !pastebin | mrSean
<ubottu> mrSean: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<york105> lanzelloth, good question, not that I know of any
<mrSean> im very new to this what is the command i should put in?
<tps_> hello... how can i change my login theme in karmic?
<level09> ZykoticK9: nice ! let me try that
<KingMuty> dude
<coz_> tps_,   its not difficult  hold on
<level09> ZykoticK9: do i Need a $ for the fist file variable ?
<KingMuty> I did dhcleint
<lanzelloth> york105, I'm not even sure where the trash is
<Slart> dbook82: ok.. dinners done... much happier now
<krlsmgl> in this case, someone speak Spanish??
<ZykoticK9> level09, no
<york105> leoxagy13, you should now have uninstalled flash :)
<Trek> !es | krlsmgl
<KingMuty> no ping google.com
<ubottu> krlsmgl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> tps_,   ok open a terminal  and paste t his command        gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<level09> Thanks !
<york105> trash is :trash
<dbook82> slart: that good, had a snack myself
<leoxagy13> york105: i dont need to unistall flash!
<lanzelloth> york105, which is where?
<coz_> tps_,  that will open what appears to be the appearance dialog...which it is for root...choose a them as if you are going to change the system theme ..
<coz_> tps_,  however it will ONLY change the gdm theme  but
<Resonate> Can someone help me with stack overflows and SIGSEGV signals?
<defconxxx>  one
<Slart> dbook82: so.. where were we.. you get several devices.. that's a good thing.. but you can't access the files from any cd/dvd you insert.. but you used the same dvd to install ubuntu, right?
<coz_> tps_,  you will also notice that 2  accessiblity icons now show up in the systray
<york105> too many people
<KingMuty> defconxxx <- :)
<Stargaze> leoxagy13, is it flash question or a dot matrix question, or how are they related?
<Trek> Resonate: in what context?
<york105> overload
<level09> ZykoticK9: magic ! thanks it worked
<KingMuty> so dudes
<tps_> coz_: what about the login?
<leoxagy13> i'm looking to make an EPSON tm-u220pd dot matrix printer to work, it's having problems printting with spaces between lines
<KingMuty> I am still not connected
<ZykoticK9> level09, :)
<mrSean> will some one please help me, in a private chat if possible as its easier
<leoxagy13> Stargaze: PRINTER
<defconxxx> high every one
<coz_> tps_,  you can delete one of them by openin system/preferences/keyboard
<krlsmgl> thanks, gracias, aguije, brigado, danke
<york105> okay for someone who wanted to go to trash, the path is trash://
<coz_> tps_,  that will ONLY change the login screen not the system theme you are using now  but you MUST reboot  for that to take effect
<KingMuty> hey why dont we ban all the haxors like defcong
<Resonate> Trek: Trying to get a buffer overflow working with Shellcode, but it sends a SIGSEGV signal (SEGFAULT) every time I run a C program with any shellcode.
<Stargaze> leoxagy13, and where does flash come in then?
<dbook82> slart: correct, also i went into nautilus under sudo, and there is a cdrom0 in the left panel thingy but i get a mount error, check the screenshot on the thread i posted if you would like
<leoxagy13> NOTHING!
<sate> Hello guys, I have dropbox, and I have dropbox on another computer, and I'm trying to sync up and for some reason, when I add files from the other computer, my ubuntu computer isn't getting the files
<mark__> hi dan
<dan____> hi mark
<tps_> coz_: thanks
<Trek> Resonate: ah, can't really help there, I don't work with C unfortunately
<coz_> tps_,  no problem  come back because we will have to remove the accessibility icon from systray
<Resonate> Trek: Know anything about stack protection in Ubuntu perchance then?
<sate> Hello guys, I have dropbox, and I have dropbox on another computer, and I'm trying to sync up and for some reason, when I add files from the other computer, my ubuntu computer isn't getting the files
<Slart> dbook82: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<CalmvsKhaos> sate, I don't know about dropbox much, but i *Do* know CrashPlan works in Ubuntu, CrashPlan is like Carbonite.
<Slart> dbook82: there should be a line about the cdrom in there
<faron> york105 maybe you can help me with my flash issue too...?? Please ? about : plugins say that I have shockwave flash & futuersplash player installed.I need to know how to remove that with the terminal FROM /home/bobby/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so can you help ?
<dbook82> how do i do that?
<Stargaze> sate, can you not update manually?
<coz_> sate,   this really isnt an ubuntu issue    but are you using the same account on both systems?
<Trek> Resonate: sorry, can't help you there.
<KingMuty> guys my network aint working!
<coz_> sate,  you may want to go to the dropbox forum to get a resolution for this
<Resonate> Trek: No problem, thanks anyway
<Trek> KingMuty, calm down, we KNOW your network isn't working, you've said it MULTIPLE TIMES.
<Stargaze> KingMuty, type /join #ubuntu-server
<Trek> KingMuty, unfortunately, you have to wait, like everyone else, for an answer
<pierz> Hi
<sate> Yeah, Kinda annoying because on windows xp, any files I updated, automatically updated to my windows xp dropbox
<pierz> Could anybody spare a moment of their time to help a poor newbie?
<Trek> Stargaze: his issue isn't a server issue, he can't get his ethernet working, from what I can tell
<mike48478> hello guys, maybe someone could help me (in private) to format one of my hdds?! Can't do it with disk utility program,shows an error...
<dbook82> slart: how do i get that to appear on the terminal?
<coz_> KingMuty,  if no one can help here you may also want to log onto the ##linux channel
<koke_> Latnock, te veo
<Trek> !ask | pierz
<ubottu> pierz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> dbook82: cat /etc/fstab    will print it out
<krlsmgl> once again, I've a laptop hp dv7 3650 and the sound system don't work
<Slart> dbook82: gedit /etc/fstab    works too
<eremite> sate, have you tried Ubuntu One?  Its simialr to DropBox and you should be able to transfer your files from one folder to the other.
<bazita> hi everyone i'am new to this
<coz_> krlsmgl,  did you open a terminal and type   alsamixer?  check the sliders are up and nothing is muted
<Slart> !pastebin | dbook82
<ubottu> dbook82: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dbook82> slart: ok i see the cdrom at the bottom of it, whats the url for pastebin?
<krlsmgl> yes I fixed that and nothing happeng
<coz_> dbook82,   pastebin.com
<sate> Well this dropbox, also syncs with co workers computer as well eremite
<pierz> All right basically I'm unable to actually boot into my ubuntu 9.10 drive, I select it from my boot menu, the white ubuntu icon appears as usual, but then it hangs on a black screen. I did a couple of updates this morning, so I'm not sure if those affected it. Could anybody help?
<CalmvsKhaos> eremite, Ubuntu One has always (and still does) crap out on me daily, it is not reliable at all if you ask me
<ipatrol> I have a computer guy here trying to fix my wireless problem, any suggestions?
<lanzelloth> york105, found that there's a program trash (install package trash-cli) for dealing with the trash from terminal
<dbook82> slart: there ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/396867/
<Trek> ipatrol: if you've got a tech there, why ask us?  (sorry about attitude, i don't mean anything by it)
<york105> thanks for the info lanzelloth ;-)
<ipatrol> Trek: Hes not a linux guy
<Slart> dbook82: hmm.. identical to what's on my own system
<eremite> CalmvsKhaos, I have limited expeirnce with it.  I've got maybe 20 docts stored on it, nothing important.  Worrks for me, except for the first time I used it.  I needed to delet a .conf file to make it work for me.
<ipatrol> He's suggesting Windows
<LLStarks> hi. is it normal for oxygen-icon-theme to take 10 minutes to unpack?
<Trek> ipatrol: explain your wireless issues to me here, and tell the Windows guy to stop recommending windows because you want to use *nix
<theadmin> What are the differences between Ubuntu's OpenOffice and regular OpenOffice from openoffice.org?
<coz_> LLStarks,  well it takes a bit of time yes  not 10 minutes litterally
<ipatrol> Trek: My wife decides, and she doesnt care either way
<dbook82> slart: whats the prognosis doc? will she make it?
<eremite> theadmin, nothing as far as I know.
<ipatrol> I need to salvage it or shell by 7
<leoxagy13> Anyone knows how to install (and get it to work properly ..) an EPSON TM-U220PD printer MODEL M188D on Ubuntu 8.04???, I installed it in Administration > Printers > Selecting EPSON and 9-pin models, it prints but with spaces between the intented document ... for example the test page pritns the lines of the border as DASHED ..... i've tried other options in the driver selection but just cause the printer to go crazy having my to reboot the sistem	
<Trek> ipatrol: regardless, details about your wireless issues, please
<eremite> theadmin, maybe Ubuntu's is optimized for use with the Ubuntu system.
<krlsmgl> coz, I checked again
<pierz> !ask
<theadmin> eremite: Well except the About box? And the loading screen (it is orange instead of blue)
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cephess> I'm a noob to ubuntu . I need to figure how to upgrade vsftpd 2.2.2 -- aptget only has 2.2 -- any help would be great
<mike48478> hello guys, maybe someone could help me (in private) to format one of my hdds?! Can't do it with disk utility program,shows an error...
<Stargaze> leoxagy13, is CUPS installed?
<coz_> krlsmgl,  for your sound card?
<Slart> dbook82: I have no idea.. it might something really simple that a single command in a terminal will solve.. or it might be a kernel issue and then you won't get it fixed until there's a new kernel...
<theadmin> mike48478: just sudo mkfs.FSTYPE /dev/sda1 (or whatever the disk is)
<Slart> dbook82: you said you didn't have a /media folder?
<coz_> krlsmgl,  you may want to go to the #alsa   or #pulseaudio  channels
<blue-frog> mike48478, what error?
<ipatrol> Trek: Iwconfig shows the adapter as working, mabye the drivers are imperfect?
<pierz> Hi, I'm unable to actually boot into my ubuntu 9.10 drive, I select it from my boot menu, the white ubuntu icon appears as usual, but then it hangs on a black screen. I did a couple of updates this morning, so I'm not sure if those affected it. Could anybody help?
<dbook82> slart: not sure where its at
<theadmin> mike48478: Something like "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1"
<eremite> theadmin, the only difference I can think of is that the one from the ubuntu repos is easily updated, manually installed versions are not.
<Trek> ipatrol: not enough details, more please, like what's the exact issues you have now?
<Slart> dbook82: if you open nautilus and write /media/  in the address bar
<krlsmgl> yea, and so?
<theadmin> eremite: Well, i guess. Icons are also different (from Windows version, at least)
<ipatrol> Trek: The GUI shows the network, but a WEP connection fails
<ipatrol> With key
<dbook82> slart: ok i'm there, there's a cdrom folder with a curving up arrow, and a cdrom0 folder
<krlsmgl> what I gonna put?
<Trek> ipatrol: wicd or network manager?
<ipatrol> Trek: Network manager
<Slart> dbook82: yes, the curved arrow thing just means that it's a symlink (a shortcut).. the cdrom0 folder is the "real" one
<ipatrol> 9.10
<Slart> dbook82: is there anything in the cdrom0 folder?
<dbook82> slart: no there isn't
<Trek> ipatrol: interesting, haven't had that happen before, you tried rebooting the router to see if its a router-side issue?
<eremite> theadmin, minor visual differences like icons are hardly in the way of productivity.  If you were to change your Windows system-wide icon theme, your OO icons would look different than they do now.  Just like Ubuntu.
<Slart> dbook82: and you've got a data cd in the drive now?
<Trek> ipatrol: reboot as in unplug the router/modem for a minute, plug it back in
<ipatrol> Trek: Ive tried for months
<ipatrol> Rebooting often
<Trek> ipatrol: what wifi card?
<theadmin> eremite: Meh, Windows version of OOo uses old GTK icons, so theme does not affect those
<blue-frog> ipatrol, what does /var/log/syslog says about your wifi connection attempts?
<dbook82> slart: no there isn't anything in there and i can't get hte drive to open
<Trek> ipatrol, I have to go right now, but perhaps blue-frog can help you out
<Slart> dbook82: oh.. tried typing "eject" in a terminal?
<ipatrol> Trek: WUSB600N
<leoxagy13> ﻿Stargaze: I think
<coz_> dbdii407,  the terminal command should be  eject -T
<dbook82> slart: just did, nothing
<Trek> blue-frog: his wifi card is: <ipatrol> WUSB600N
<eremite> theadmin, I wouldnt know, I dont use windows for openoffice.
<coz_> dbdii407,  that should open it and eject -t  should close it
<Copperred> is there anyoen her i can private message with abotu doing the simpliest thing...i need to replace a config file with one i have on my desktop...and it keeps denying me permission.....
<leoxagy13> ﻿Stargaze: ps -e | grep -i cups ; shows me a cupsd process so i'll bet that's the CUPS deamon ...
<ipatrol> blue-frog: The guy says the drivers arent working
<Daisho> york105: nope, it doesn't make any difference. synaptic says that all dependencies were resolved but I still can't reinstall gnome
<cephess> second has anyone had issues with getting passive mode to work with vsftpd. I open the firewall passvie ports
<darolu> Copperred, did you try with "sudo"?
<Slart> dbook82: try "eject -r"
<bombel> Does anyone know of an 8-bit music composer for ubuntu?
<eremite> Copperred, use gksudo to access the folder via terminal, and then do yoru changes.
<coz_> Copperred,  you can PM me
<Copperred> im a real noob guys....so a
<Copperred> thanks coz
<dbook82> unable to eject, last error: input/output error
<eremite> bombel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762621
<Slart> dbook82: oh.. that's something new.. sure there isn't a cd in there?
<ipatrol> blue-frog: Hello??
<kop> "evince trap divide error" with little else worth while for an error msg ?! and of course I can't read pdf atm ...
<dbook82> slart: yes i'm sure, i had a cd in there ejected and was going to put the live dvd in but it won't open
<schiellerup> how do i reinstall Ubuntu, and gets Windows Vista back on my PC?
<eremite> dbook82, have you tried typing eject into the terminal?
<dbook82> eremite: yes
<bombel> eremite, thanks !
<eremite> dbook82, have you tried to use unmount to unmount the drive?
<kop> schiellerup, is it just a boot loader issue ?
<dbook82> eremite: no i haven't
<Slart> dbook82: hmm.. in my experience, once you start getting input/output errors things get better.. why not try a reboot.. see if that clears things up
<schiellerup> i am not sure, i would try Ubuntu out, to check it out, but i more want Vista again
<dbook82> slart: ok i shall return shortly
<Slart> dbook82: sorry... "things don't get better"
<schiellerup> but i can't reinstall Vista, because it says there is no more place on the harddisc...
<kop> schiellerup, did you hose vista with an ubuntu load ?
<schiellerup> i downloadet the Ubuntu.iso, and burned it over on a disc
<lanzelloth> how come I'm not in /etc/sudoers ?
<lanzelloth> wait nvm
<Pici> lanzelloth: Because the group 'admin' is, and you're in that group
<lanzelloth> Pici, I just realized that
<eremite> dbook82,  unmount /media/cdrom or cdrom0
<ipatrol> blue-frog_: Hello?
<blue-frog_> yes
<Stargaze> schiellerup, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/vtc_ubuntu_training.html
<MikeChelen> how can you tell if VLC and Mplayer are successfully using hardware video acceleration?
<darolu> schiellerup, how did you install Ubuntu? did you use the entire disk?
<kop> schiellerup,  if you attempted an ubuntu install and formated the remainder of the disc ext3 or 4 then M$ can't see it for all intents that part of the disc no longer exists as far as M$ is concerned
<eremite> MikeChelen, what could you need hardware acceleration in VLC for?
<kop> schiellerup,  you can run gparted to see if the ntfs partition still exists
<ipatrol> blue-frog_: Can you help me with my Linksys WUSB600N problem
<blue-frog_> ipatrol tail -100 /var/log/syslog  and paste the result on pastebin.com
<Resonate> Does anyone here have experience in shellcoding on Ubuntu?
<ipatrol> blue-frog_: impossible
<Slart> !anyone | Resonate
<ubottu> Resonate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mlv> Who is on?
<mlv> I haven't used IRC for 15 years. How can I see who is on?
<ipatrol> It has no internet
<schiellerup> what is gparted, and how do i do?
<blue-frog_> ipatrol, no ethernet?
<dbook82> slart: i'm back
<ipatrol> blue-frog_: It once did, but not hete
<Slart> dbook82: ok.. got a data cd in the drive now?
<madjoe> Will .deb package for icons work for Lucid work on Karmic? http://download.tuxfamily.org/gericom/ppa/lucid/
<ipatrol> Im on an itouch
<MikeChelen> eremite: playing high-def videos without maxing the cpu
<kop> schiellerup,  are you using ubuntu now ?
<operaatoors> schiellerup, its like partition magic on windows. you can edit your partitions
<madjoe> Will .deb package for icons for Lucid work on Karmic? http://download.tuxfamily.org/gericom/ppa/lucid/
<Pici> madjoe: It should work fine.
<dbook82> slart: ok put the ubuntu install dvd in
<madjoe> arrrgh... I'm dyslecsic, sorry
<wolter> hi, does anybody know how can I get a /dev/name for a specific partition?
<MikeChelen> mlv: what irc client? in xchat the channel members appear on the right side
<wolter> my gparted is not working
<blue-frog_> ipatrol, http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&thread.id=26579
<lanzelloth> what's the default root password?
<Pici> wolter: mount
<Slart> lanzelloth: there is none
<Pici> !root | lanzelloth
<ubottu> lanzelloth: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MikeChelen> !uuid | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Myrtti> lanzelloth: there is no default root password.
<knoxy> Hi.. Im trying to install ubuntu and in 29% of installation, the installation stop... I change the HD, memory... How can I do to fix it?
<darolu> mlv, /who works for me
<lanzelloth> all: ok thx
<Slart> dbook82: ok.. do you see anything in /media/cdrom0 now?
<wolter> thanks gus
<madjoe> Pici: So, I can just update/edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list with the new path (since there is no path for Karmic anymore)?
<dany2> hi all
<MikeChelen> knoxy: try alternate install cd? also run mem test to be sure
<dany2> is there a way to change the console keymap of grub?
<dbook82> slart: wait one
<knoxy> MikeChelen: Yes.. 2 cd's
<kop> oh well :-/
<rdb> How can I configure NetworkManager to automatically connect to a network? (Note: I'm not using nm-applet or any desktop environment)
<knoxy> and 2 drives of cd's
<dany2> I'm on sh:grub>
<kop> "evince trap divide error" with little else worth while for an error msg ?! and of course I can't read pdf atm ...
<dany2> I'm in the crap..
<dany2> I have installed windows after linux
<dany2> and now it's a mess shit
<MikeChelen> !dualboot | dany2
<ubottu> dany2: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pici> madjoe: I'd be careful with packages that provide programs, but for art stuff you should be fine.
<dbook82> slart: hmm home folder isn't wanting to open
<dany2> there is no written about changing keymap
<dany2> i have saw those links yet
<Resonate> Shellcoding in C on Ubuntu appears to always result in a SEG fault, (SIGSEGV). I've disabled stack randomisation (randomize_va_space = 0), and ulimit -c is set to unlimited. I'm compiling with no stack protection, but even with it on, it always seg faults. Am I missing a stack protection, or does shellcoding not work on Ubuntu by default?
<darolu> dany2, you can't change it at grub>
<kop> schiellerup,  PM
<madjoe> Pici: it's for icons only... what would the line in sources.list look like?
<madjoe> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/gericom/ppa/lucid ./ #gericom@hummer
<dbook82> slart: i'm going to reboot again
<dany2> darolu: are you sure? I'm in the shit.. there si no way to write: =
<madjoe> Pici: I'm not sure about the ./ part
<Slart> dbook82: ok
<darolu> dany2, no, you can't within grub, quit and change it on your cli or gui
<dbook82> slart: as i was, ubuntu was being ridiculously slow
<kop> the impatience of youth ...
<bubbi> I am trying to run a program in the terminal and keep getting a "Killed" message back. I'm relatively new to Linux in general, so please bear with me :-)
<kop> schiellerup,  PM
<bubbi> I was therefore wondering if I am doing something wrong.
<dbook82> slart: cdrom0 folder is still empty
<nullie> bubbi, are you short on ram?
<dany2> darolu : I can't, I have not access neither windows neither linux.. I have installed win after linux.. it's a mess
<Slart> Resonate: isn't "shellcoding" just exploiting a weakness to get a shell? ie it can be all kinds of things.. hard to tell what might be causing the segfault
<KB1JWQ> Can Ubuntu read HFS+ (MacOS filesystem) out of the box?
<bubbi> nullie, I don't think so.. just a sec
<darolu> dany2, are you using a LiveCD?
<dany2> darolu : to reinstall grub yes
<obscurant1st> is there any themes for ubuntu gnome, like quartz in kde?
<Slart> dbook82: hmm.. I'm googling about this.. haven't really found anything useful yet
<dany2> darolu : now I have grub installed but there is only the console
<Pici> madjoe: That should work, its weird that they call that a PPA though, since PPAs are a feature of Launchpad.
<root__> hi
<obscurant1st> also how can i check is there any error in my fstab?
<nullie> bubbi, if ram is limited and your program uses lots of it, it's probably OOM killer, check the logs, but I don't know which one. Probably /var/log/messages
<llutz> KB1JWQ: CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m       (jaunty) it should
<MrMist> Hi guys
<genii> KB1JWQ: Needs package hfsplus, maybe hsfutils als  and then the module needs to be loaded
<bubbi> nullie, I have 512 MB ram. It should be more than enough for the program (a Call of duty 4 server)
<madjoe> Pici: lol yeah, it also confused me..
<darolu> dany2, change your keymap in the LiveCD GUI, is easier
<madjoe> Pici: thanks!
<MrMist> Need a tip... I'm having problems getting cwiid to work with ubuntu
<Resonate> Slart: It's just machine code, so it can really be used for anything, although in a lot of contexts, it is machine code designed to open a root shell through an exploit. In my case, I can't get any machinecode to run in Ubuntu, even though a lot of sites assure me it should work.
<dbook82> slart: ok i'm still here
<nullie> bubbi, 512 is rather limited, check the logs for oom
<nullie> bubbi, and top for free ram
<KB1JWQ> Thanks llutz genii.
<MrMist> I have cwiid working, but when I try to map the "A"-button as anything other than "btn_left" X i suddenly restarted... any ideas?
<darolu> dany2, to fix your grub follow this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<obscurant1st> how can i check is there any error in my fstab?
<obscurant1st> something shows about fstab at every reboot, but before i get to read it, it goes
<sylar_> join
<sylar_> heu
<sylar_> hey
<darolu> obscurant1st, the most direct way to check your fstab for errors is reading the file itself; it is located at /etc/fstab
<bubbi> nullie, Okay, its a Virtual machine, so I can add more ram on the fly - more or less..
<Slart> Resonate: well.. vulnerabilities gets patched almost on a daily basis it seems.. perhaps they fixed this particular vulnerability.. or you've checked version numbers of the involved software?
<dany2> darolu : i'll check the link thx
<obscurant1st> darolu, http://pastie.org/874304 here is my fstab
<Resonate> Slart: It isn't a vulnerability in this case, it's just executing machine code through C. It's the same as if I used execve on "/bin/sh".
<darolu> dany2, np I think you were reading the wrong guide, good luck
<Slart> Resonate: ah.. well that should work if I understand things correctly.. can't help you with specifics though
<Resonate> Slart: Thanks anyway, I'll keep asking here in case someone happens to come by with experience. =/
<dbook82> slart: put a different data disc in and it spun for a few seconds
<darolu> obscurant1st, looks very default, no errors; double check your UUID's with "sudo blkid"
<Slart> dbook82: but no files?
<dbook82> slart: no, no files
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: You installed build-essentials?
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: And are you calling anything at compiletime that isn't in stdio.h?
<casl> 9.10/karmic - unable to login via GUI -- click user name, then get "Unable to authenticate user"  -- in dmesg & syslog, found  gdm-session-worker reporting a segfault. http://www.pastie.org/874309
<darolu> obscurant1st, you can also check the errors logs located at /var/log or with "dmesg"
<obscurant1st> darolu, ok, let me check
<llutz> obscurant1st: have you checked the UUIDs? last line missing "0" at then end
<Resonate> KB1JWQ: Yup, installed build-essentials long ago, and I'm not calling any libraries.  Only using pointers, char and int really.
<dbook82> slart: hmm typed eject -r and got that same input/output error, but pressing the eject button opens it up
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: Can you pastebin an example of shellcode?
<dragonwave> hey
<tufos> ola
<dragonwave> I have a question
<KB1JWQ> !ask | dragonwave
<ubottu> dragonwave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sloy> m2. xD
<dragonwave> Has ubuntu 9.10 auto trim support or do you need to do that manual?
<obscurant1st> darolu, yeah, the uuid was wrong for swap
<Osfeone> hi everybody
<tufos> oloa
<Sloy> Why i have problems with a USB mouse?
<obscurant1st> so thats wht was happening i think.
<obscurant1st> and btw, how can i check if my swap is on?
<Daisho> york105: well, somehow I managed to get it working again. rebooted, started in recovery mode and typed "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd" and started up the GUI again
<llutz> obscurant1st: free -m
<KB1JWQ> dragonwave: It's in 2.6.33
<phisher1> or just run top
<tufos> ola soi chica
<Osfeone> i wanna system remember my password and dont ask again how can i do that
<darolu> obscurant1st, yeah it happens when  you repartitionate the hard drive
<Daisho> york105: thank for getting me started in the right direction  :)
<Sloy> i need use mouse on my laptop : /
<obiwan_> hi guys
<york105> Daishu, no problem, happy to be of assitance
<Sloy> my keyboard and touchpadk working only if i push DEL on start. : o
<Osfeone> can anyone hear me
<Osfeone> i wanna system remember my password and dont ask again how can i do that
<obscurant1st> llutz, http://pastie.org/874317 this is what it gave me
<obscurant1st> darolu, thx
<obiwan_> does anybody have iphone?
<KB1JWQ> !anybody | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<obscurant1st> obiwan_, i hv ipod touch
<obiwan_> haha ok sry
<llutz> obscurant1st: sudo swapon -a
<obiwan_> obscurant1st: do you use syncing in linux?
<Resonate> KB1JWQ: It's from Shell Coder's Handbook if you know it. http://pastebin.com/5jLpxjM9
<obiwan_> libgpod and stuff
<dragonwave> So i have to wait to use ubuntu on an ssd?
<darolu> obscurant1st, np, if your swap is not on right now, just reboot (is the easier way) or do what llutz just told you
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: Stand by, attempting it here.
<obscurant1st> darolu, ok,
<llutz> darolu: reboot? no way
<dbook82> slart: i've tried a few other data discs and still nothing
<obscurant1st> llutz, ok, so from nxt time onwards it will get automatically on when i reboot my system
<Sloy> chow i can fix mouse?
<darolu> llutz, your way works too =)
<obscurant1st> ?
<obscurant1st> obiwan_, yeah, i sync
<obscurant1st> but using VBox+winXP+itunes
<llutz> darolu: sure it does, no need to reboot
<obiwan_> oh ok
<bubbi> nullie, it seems that the "problems" have disappeared.. now, when I run the server, it runs fine.. weird thing.. I must have done something differently somehow :-) Thank you for your help!
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: Works correctly here.
<obiwan_> obscurant1st: if i get to work this way ill come back and tell ya
<obiwan_> that way you dont need all that htings
<Resonate> KB1JWQ: What compiling options did you use?
<obscurant1st> obiwan_, this will work
<obiwan_> hehhe
<MikeChelen> anyone know what video programs can play .mkv with hardware acceleration?
<obiwan_> mplayer? im not sure but that plays everything xd
<obscurant1st> coz i was trying with lots of syncing tools and audio players in ubuntu for syncing it, i didnt have any luck or easy way for doing it, so i ended up using this method
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: None.  gcc shellcode.c, throws a warning about casting from a pointer to an integer of differing size at line 13.
<darolu> MikeChelen, mplayer, read "man mplayer" to see all the options
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: Running the resulting binary completes successfully; you have a hosed gcc maybe?
<nullie> MikeChelen, xmbc can use vdpau
<mark__> hi guys how do i do the cool spin the desktop around in a square
<obiwan_> xd i know i know obscurant1st its so hard for us linuxeros but ill keep trying
<obiwan_> ok got to go byeeeeeee
<dbook82> slart: did i lose ya?
<Slart> dbook82: I still haven't found anything useful.. lots of people with cdrom problems.. but it's about game cd's and playing movie dvd's
<Slart> dbook82: nope.. still her
<arzonista> pls explain why is it that all my IM is not working. Pls help me,im a new user of ubuntu 9.04
<darolu> mark__, with compiz
<Resonate> KB1JWQ: This is weird. I reinstalled GCC, and it seems to work for that one now, so thanks. There is one more that still seg_faults, if you're not busy?
<dbook82> slart: lol ok just checking. i've tried some bought game cds, burnt games cds, bought music cd's and the live dvd for ubuntu i burnt
<darolu> !compiz > mark__
<ubottu> mark__, please see my private message
<Myrtti> arzonista: your im is not working is not too helpful description of your problem. Which protocols don't work?
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: Sure.
<MikeChelen> obiwan_, darolu: mplayer plays it but uses 100% cpu
<dbook82> slart: if i had hair i'd pull it out
<Resonate> KBWJWQ: http://pastebin.com/fuBPdfEf
<arzonista> myrtti:yahoo.
<dragonwave> Can i instal ubuntu than on an ssd without problems because it dousn't support trim command
<MikeChelen> nullie: ok will try that, would like to find something in ubuntu repos
<mark__> ok
<t_corr2> Hi, all. I'm running Ubuntu Server 9.10 and I'm trying to figure out the "correct" way to disable printing the motd on login. I believe I found that removing the pam_motd line from /etc/pam.d/login will do it, but I've been trying to figure out what exactly updates the /etc/motd file
<Myrtti> arzonista: how does it not work? does the application crash? can you log in? what doesn't work?
<Resonate> KB1JWQ: http://pastebin.com/fuBPdfEf
<darolu> MikeChelen, read all mplayer documentation if you want to play your file using specific options
<t_corr2> There do not seem to be any cron scripts under /etc/cron.* which do it ... so I'm at a loss
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: And what does this do?
<trijntje> is there an easy way to record the output of your normal sound? Without an external microphone
<arzonista> myrtti.i cant log in
<Andorin> How do I stop Ubuntu from correcting the system clock for Daylight Savings Time?
<Resonate> KB1JWQ: I just realised how dangerous it would be if I didn't explain it first, especially with that kind of a name. It's designed to guess program offsets between the ESP and the first instruction of the shellcode.
<sab1999> hi there!
<sab1999> who speak english?
<darolu> trijntje, how to do it depends on the software you are using, but the general idea is to change the "recording source" from "input" to "output" channel.
<Xpistos|work> can anyone direct me to a site that can help with video conversions?
<jhattara> can i view PDF comments in Jaunty ?
<sab1999> bueno pues hola -.-"
<t_corr2> okay, shorter now: in Ubuntu Server 9.10, what is responsible for updating the /etc/motd file? Is there a cron script? Daemon? I can't find it.
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: Segfaults on multiple systems; it's a code issue, not a Ubuntu issue.
<Pici> t_corr2: Take a look at the manpage for motd.tail, it explains the process.
<t_corr2> Pici: Oh boy. thanks.
<darolu> !ask | sab1999
<ubottu> sab1999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trijntje> darolu: any program you know that can do that? I tryd the defauld soundrecorder but it doesnt seem to have ANY options
<sab1999> que os den a todos wajajaja muajajaja xD es broma ¬¬" xD bueh tios by tios bye xD
<Myrtti> arzonista: the version of pidgin jaunty ships is old and isn't compatible with yahoo servers anymore
<Myrtti> !es | sab1999
<ubottu> sab1999: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Myrtti> meh
<arzonista> Myrtti:pls help with my problem
<steve1967> If I am running a hardware firewall do I need to install and run firestarter??
<hogfoot> hi.  i need to rsync over ssh with a key pair using the www-data user...but since it's a psudo user there is no shell to add a keypair to.  any ideas?  is it safe to make www-data a full account with home dir?
<Myrtti> arzonista: upgrade either your ubuntu or pidgin.
<wolter> what options should I use if i want every user to be able to unmount?
<hoonches> is virus scanner or clam av better?
<hoonches> is virus scanner or scanner better?
<arzonista> Myrtti:advice pls,how to upgrade it?
<eremite> !best | hoonches
<darolu> trijntje, I heard Audacity is very good
<ubottu> hoonches: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<steve1967> you dont need to run a virus scanner except to verify that a file you are sending a windows user is clean
<Resonate> KB1JWQ: Thanks, I assume I've forgotten to change an aspect of it before using it, as I doubt the code by itself is at error.
<t_corr2> Pici: it seems like it is running more frequently than just on boot. for instance, the available updates keeps updating. i see there are scripts under /etc/update-motd.d/ but i don't know what runs them
<hamzaatova3> my computer became slow since the last update--- why??????
<darolu> trijntje, this guide should work for you (applies to gnome or other DE): http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/05/07/howto-record-soundcard-output-with-audacity-in-kde/
<gnychis> I am trying to remove a file, that I am the owner of, but I am not in the group it belongs to... "-rwxrwxrwx 1 gnychis dp  29M 2007-03-12 03:31 core-full.2005.02.02.15.45.gz-db" ... whenever i try to rm it, it says permission died
<MikeChelen> hamzaatova3: look at system monitor to see if something uses alot of memory or cpu?
<harisund> How do I setup NetworkManager to recognize my cell phone as a modem through Bluetooth? There's a broadband option, but I don't see how bluetooth can be brought into the picture
<KB1JWQ> Resonate: Yeah, it blows up on BSD as well as Linux.
<trijntje> darolu: thanks a lot!
<Vigo> Is there an existing script to flush DNS and History and stuff at Log Off or would I have to figure out and write the code to do that?
<darolu> gnychis, try with "sudo rm" or change the group with "sudo chown :yourgrup filename"
<sunmao> hi
<sunmao> is there anyone u use sheevaplug?
<arzonista> myrtti:pls help me...how can i upgrade it?
<hamzaatova3> MikeChelen, how do i open the sys mon?
<dbook82> slart: still nothing?
<Slart> dbook82: nope.. I'm searching the ubuntu forums now.. but it's just more dvd playing problems it seems
<KB1JWQ> arzonista: Synaptic, or if you prefer command line, sudo apt-get update; sudo  apt-get upgrade
<MikeChelen> hamzaatova3: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<dbook82> slart: i've made my post on the ubuntu forums today...
<Resonate> KB1JWQ: I found the website of the coder SCH got it off initially, and his/her code runs perfectly, but theirs does not. Not quite sure why not, but it's all solved now. Thanks for your help.
<Vigo> KB1JWQ: Does that also require a key update?
<nishanth> hey can someone tell me how i can degrade to jaunty jackalope from lucid lynx?
<KB1JWQ> Vigo: A key update?
<arzonista> KBLJWQ;thank you,ill try it now.
<Slart> dbook82: hmm.. I don't think I've seen it..
<Vigo> KB1JWQ: Some packages require a new Key , I just tossed that in for observation.
<dbook82> slart: its here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8982958#post8982958
<Stargaze> !lucid| nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Slart> dbook82: hmm.. no answers so far.. lots of good info in that post.. perhaps someone have run into this before and knows how to fix it
<blades> hello
<harisund> Does anyone have any bluetooth experience here? I am trying to connect to my cell phone, and I am being forced to enter a passcode on both devices. How do I set it up in such a way that Ubuntu always uses a constant pin so I only have to enter it on my cell phone?
<gogeta> ubuntu relly needs to upgrade its repos
<trijntje> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gogeta> flightgear 2.0 is out and only 1.9.1 is in the repos making me compile it :(
<dbook82> slart: thats what i'm hoping, i figured that if i put what info i've gotten from the terminal, from suggestions given to me here, it might help a bit more
<darolu> dbook82: what does "sudo lshw" prints?
<ZykoticK9> gogeta, Ubuntu does not use a "rolling release" system (so packages are not version updated during a release - Firefox 3.6 as another example), you could check if a PPA contains the newer version.
<Kuki> hi can someone help me to mount my external hard drive?
<clustermagnet> guys, awful awful experience so far with ubuntu
<Kuki> I only get an error mesage
<clustermagnet> pulseaudio not working :(
<clustermagnet> can someone plz help?
<Vigo> !mount | Kuki
<ubottu> Kuki: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<OerHeks> sudo lshw prints all hardware.
<darolu> !ask | clustermagnet
<ubottu> clustermagnet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clustermagnet> darolu: pardon
<harisund> Every time I boot my system up I get a "Enter password for default keyring to unlock" <-- How do I remove that prompt? I don't want to use a keyring or whatever ..
<Kuki> Vigo: I tried!
<mowe> harisund: i think you can setup blueman to remember the phone as a friend or something
<Kuki> but then I get an error
<ZykoticK9> harisund, do you have auto-login turned on?
<darolu> harisund, is Ubuntu One starting at boot?
<dbook82> slart: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/396902/
<Kuki> and it says that it cannot be mounted
<elm669> 0.
<harisund> darolu: No, this prompt is for NetworkManager, and ZykoticK9 yes I believe so
<Nollog> sudo: lshw: command not found
<Kuki> so what shall I do now?
<sam555> hello all!
<Losha> clustermagnet: that's pretty much the commonest complaint I see here on #ubuntu. I personally had good luck removing pulseaudio altogether, though I know people for whom this didn't work either: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<Nollog> What did I do wrong?
<JanSch> lxde suddenly stopped to open files, if i doubleclick any file (pdf, jpeg) on the desktop it asks me with what to open
<sam555> anyone know how to install ntfs prog on ubuntu 9.10
<JanSch> any ideas about that?
<clustermagnet> Losha: really :(
<clustermagnet> Losha: so apt-get remove the bastard huh?
<ZykoticK9> harisund, if you turn autologin OFF then the keyright password won't come up - this is a security feature.  But the solution is to type your password in once, where is up to you.
<gogeta> sam555 ubuntu 9.10 can do ntfs out of the box
<duffydack> sam555, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Vigo> Kuki: External HDD , does it have multiple Parts/Slices/exts or MBR stuff that could cause it not to be recognized?
<blades> I recently switched to ubuntu 9 via wubi... My intention is to try my wireless card in monitoring mode as I sucessfully did on win xp but with the lack of few features... So my first problem is I manage to login as root (which way is the best???) via terminal sudo -s but I still don't have enough permissions to write in the usr folder, and I try to compile a driver form the $make command after using cd command and nothing happens, any good tuto
<blades> rials about this, thanks in advance
 * r0dzilla is trying to get his hp network scanner (hplip) to work with the simple scan utility
<falstaff> Hello, is there an "event" when a disk is mounted? I use luks with nautilus (klick on it and then encrypt it), and would like to start rsync daemon after I unlocked the partition....
<darolu> Nollog, type "sudo lshw" (lowercase L)
<eremite> clustermagnet, yes, or aptitude instead of apt-get
<r0dzilla> or do I need to use xsane instead of simple scan for network hp scanner
<duffydack> but yes, should be installed by def.
<Losha> clustermagnet: follow the web page, skip the alsagui stuff if you don't have it on your version, & try the rest. Like I said, it worked for me and a few other people, and didn't work for others...
<Kuki> vigo: what is MBR?
<elm669> Yea I have yet to get pulse audio working either, doesn't throw any errors, just doesn't work.
<dbook82> kuki: Master Boot Record
<Nollog> darolu: That's what I typed.
<Losha> dbook82: you have amazing patience. Just a thought, you might have better luck using 8.04 LTS if that's a possibility for you...
<Kuki> dbook82: I don't know! where do I find out?
<DF5JT> Does anyone have an Intel HDA sound card running with pulse audio?
<dbook82> slart: lol thats what i'm told, can i downgrade within ubuntu?
<DF5JT> aplay -l shows no devices.
<djura-san> hello
<Vigo> Kuki: MBR> Master Boot Record
<Kuki> I just bought the harddive newly so I could save my data from windows, and then install ubuntu an put the data back on my computer
<gogeta> dsfjt yep works on my eee
<elm669> hda intel here: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<dbook82> kuki: as far as i know MBR is Master Boot Record
<JPZ> Hello everyone. I'm interested in upgrading rsyslodg to latest version on my ubuntu 9.10 but can't seem to make it work on a lab env. It compiled and runs but no logs are generated on files. any tips ?
<Losha> dbook82: no, your only option would be a from-scratch install, but before you do that, I'd just try the 8.04 live cd and see if you it works any better with your cdrom...
<DF5JT> Lspci shows the device
<DF5JT> but pulse audio doesn't see it
<Vigo> Kuki: Ok, then if you put Windows on it first, that is in the MBR, let me look around some.
<dbook82> losha: ok... Thanks for the help guys. i've gotta get to class, so I'll be back on later
<Lucid_33> hi everyone
<Kuki> vigo: I killed windows
<darolu> blades, using root is not recommended, you should use "sudo" only, "sudo -i" gets you root access, did you install the "build-essential" package? make comes with it.
<djura-san> how to enable compiz that is actually working and with win decorations? I Have geforce 4 ti with nvidia 96.xx drivesr (from ubuntu repo) and i can use them. Transparent terminal is not working, notifications are white etc...
<Kuki> vigo: my lap-top is all ubuntu now (since 2 days)
<ipatrol> blue-frog_: i followed http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&thread.id=26579 but it still wont work
<darolu> Nollog, lshw is very common, it should work without sudo too, try "lshw" only
<Vigo> Kuki: But the MBR should remain, or does. http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=mbr
<Kuki> by the way I tried to mout a USB-stik: that worked and was no problem
<ipatrol> I did the modprobe but its not working
<Losha> JPZ: doesn't it have a debugging mode or something? Check its man page...
<clustermagnet> guys, thanks for help, i've removed pulseaudio... how do i tell the system to re-detect my sound card?
<clustermagnet> i think i've mucked enough with this ... need a completere-configure of sound system
<blades> darolu the card isn't supported by default, it seems cause it was connected but not installed, and there is no option in the driver panel too like for the vga somethimes for instance... I did not setup a root pass... so I tried at login screen root and no pass and that wont work, 2 yrs ago I tried fedora and managed sucesfully to login as root...
<Alan502> i just downloaded a .patch file for bitlbee, how do i apply it?
<ipatrol> blue-frog_: Hello??
<djura-san> how to enable compiz that is actually working and with win decorations? I Have geforce 4 ti with nvidia 96.xx drivesr (from ubuntu repo) and i can use them. Transparent terminal is not working, notifications are white etc...
<harisund> Alan502: You might have to download the source and patch it with your patch file, and recompile the applicatin
<Nollog> It's l (EL) s (ES) h (HAY-CH) w (DOUBLE-U) right?
<Vigo> Alan502: What was the source., i.e. where did the deb or pkg come from?
<Losha> clustermagnet: reboot, per the web page. Then run alsamixer and make sure the playback stuff is unmuted...
<Alan502> harisund, copy-paste the contents of the file?
<JPZ> Losha, it does "-d" it generates a masssive amount of repeated logs. I tried searching on google for it but came up empty. Do you think there will be an update from rep for Rsyslog? or will it only be upgraded on ubuntu's next release.
<Alan502> Vigo, i installed bitlbee from synaptic
<Kuki> so vigo: what do you want me to find out about the MBR?
<Stargaze> still no codename for Ubuntu 10.10?
<clustermagnet> Losha: cna you please repaste the link?  (in a screen session)
<Vigo> Alan502: Should just install correctly then
<Losha> clustermagnet: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<Alan502> Vigo, but i downloaded the patch separately.... not from synaptic
<darolu> blades, it is not recommended to log in as root, but if you absolutelly need it, go to System - Admin - Users & Group and enable it
<djura-san> oh crad
<clustermagnet> Losha: thank you!!! :)
<Vigo> Kuki: See if the Windows or something is still active, that page I linked from the forums should help.
<djura-san> can somebody just answer me this: do i need kernel headers for nvidia binary drivers?
<djura-san> how do you call that packages in ubuntu?
<Alan502> Vigo, how should i "install" the patch?
<root__> no
<ipatrol> can someone help me? I did http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&thread.id=26579 but it still wont work
<Losha> JPZ: rsyslog has a web page and archived mailing lists. I would start there if you're serious...
<sam555> duffydack: it said it couldn't find dependancy packages
<harisund> What is SeaHorse Daemon? What does it do?
<markdd> anyone need help pm me
<Vigo> Alan502: Ah, ok, that is why I asked what was the source, I would not. I would look for the correct .deb or pkg that works or is designed to work with the current or running kernel.
<JPZ> Losha, been there as well. Well thanks anyways I'll see what else I can do to figure it out.
<Losha> djura-san: I think you do, but I don't remember for sure. What kernel are you running (uname -a)
<Alan502> Vigo, for bitlbee? i don't think bitlbee has something to do with the kernel
<djura-san> the latest one. i think it's 2.6.31.20
<djura-san> let me check
<blades> darolu, tnx... what about the permissions to write in the users/src folder and which is the correct way to install a driver via the make and make install commands, I already did that but nothing happend...
<ipatrol> Anyone??
<Vigo> Alan502: Versions matter, some stuff works on ### and some does not, yet. or never will.
<Lucid_33> <djura-san> for ubunt 9.10 yes 2.6.31.20
<Losha> JPZ: I notice on the web page that Tom Bergfeld asks for feedback. He might want to know that it doesn't work for you...
<djura-san> 2.6.31.20-generic :)
<ipatrol> Im quite exaserbated
<ipatrol> Please
<tuxuser> Hi
<Alan502> Vigo, i'm looking in synaptic, but can't find the patch i downloaded
<thopiekar> I'm a member of the Canola project and atm almost the only person working on Canola.. I need more people here at #canola to improve the code.. the player is great and many plugins are available.. please help. the developters that where working on it in the past were paied to work on it - now they have other priorities so - we need you!
<Losha> djura-san: run apt-cache search  2.6.31.20 | egrep headers and choose the one that matches your kernel
<tuxuser> I've encoutered a bug in 9.10: the mouse pointer freezes with no apparent reason.
<guntbert> !ot | thopiekar
<ubottu> thopiekar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tuxuser> I've found that a solution (workaround) is to modprobe -r psmouse and modprobe psmouse
<thopiekar> sorry guntbert
<Vigo> Alan502: That is where I was headed, it may not work with the version. Let me look at the deb packages.
<tuxuser> Searching launchpad didn't return any result. Has anyone seen this behaviour ? Thanks
<Stargaze> ipatrol, WUSB600N is that W USB? if it's USB, try sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<djura-san> Losha: thank you. I will update my drivers. Tell me how do i enter runlevel 3 from terminal? "telinit 3" is not working
<Lucid_33> <tuxuser> do u have ati card?
<hp> hi
<ipatrol> Stargaze: Impossible, no net
<ipatrol> Stargaze: I did http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&thread.id=26579
<Alan502> Vigo, ok thanks
<ipatrol> Fail
<darolu> blackxored, how to compile and install depends on what you are trying to install, read the README or INSTALL files, if theya re not present go to wherever you got the sources and read the documentation; don't change /usr/src permissions
<Vigo> Alan502: What version Ubuntu are you using now?
<Stargaze> ipatrol, i read it -- do you want wireless or ethernet?
<Losha> djura-san: that doesn't work on ubuntu. You have to stop gdm instead. I think you do it from a terminal by typing: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tuxuser> Lucid_33: No, it's a toshiba A100 with intel 945 (exact lspci line is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03))
<Alan502> Vigo, 9.10
<ipatrol> Stargaze: Wireless
<ipatrol> Sg
<ipatrol> t
<WanteD> mipconfig
<deuz> My sound doesn't work with both like youtube and vlc any suggestions?
<deuz> i mean
<blackxored> darolu, what are you talking me about???
<ipatrol> Stargaze: I have syslog right in front of me
<deuz> when for example vlc is on i cant get sound from youtube wihtout restarting
<Stargaze> ipatrol, try ethernet first, it's easier to look for a solution when your troubled pc is online
<Vigo> Alan502: Here is the BIG list. http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and here is 9.10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ But look at the Big List because it may be a backport.
<deuz> on ubuntu 8.04
<darolu> blackxored, sorry wrong name (I use tab-completion)
<guntbert> !enter | deuz
<ubottu> deuz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ipatrol> Stargaze: The device only has USB ports
<blackxored> darolu, I assumed that, not a big deal
<darolu> blades,  how to compile and install depends on what you are trying to install, read the README or INSTALL files, if theya re not present go to wherever you got the sources and read the documentation; don't change /usr/src permissions
<Stargaze> ipatrol, can you not use a wired USB connection?
<Alan502> Vigo, ah, ok thanks; i'll give it a look
<casl> 9.10/karmic - unable to login via GUI -- click user name, then get "Unable to authenticate user"  -- in dmesg & syslog, found  gdm-session-worker reporting a segfault. http://www.pastie.org/874309  -- anyone?
<ipatrol> Stargaze: I dont have one at all
<Vigo> Alan502: You are very welcome, I am still looking for that package though.
<Daisho> hey, guys, can anyone tell me how to get the shutdown applet in the upper right corner to appear?
<Trek> Daisho: did you delete it?
<Alan502> Vigo, i don't think it's on the repositories, it's just a patch
<Stargaze> ipatrol, my advice is to get a USB cabe first and use that to go online, then try to fix your wireless connection
<Alan502> :(
<Stargaze> *cabe = cable
<Alan502> Vigo, i can just find other plugins, but not exactly the one i am looking for
<ipatrol> Stargaze: "Activation (wlan0): Acess point 'OpenPuerta' has security, but secrets are requested
<Stargaze> ipatrol, see if iwlist helps
<tuxuser> Daisho: on my 9.10 I just right-click on the top bar => add to panel => Shutdown (or whatever it's called, I'm on and Italian desktop) HTH
<Vigo> Alan502: Is it a deb?
<resno> any help on getting beep to work?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | Daisho .. this may help
<Daisho> Trek: I don't know. I fixed an issue with the toolbars not showing and now the applet is gone
<ubottu> Daisho .. this may help: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Trek> Daisho, what version of Ubu
<deuz> Im having some sound issues, I can't get sound from youtube while vlc is active and vice versa. Any suggestions. i'm on ubuntu 8.04
<ipatrol> Stargaze: iwlist [what?]
<Alan502> Vigo, the ones i found where debs, yes, and they are on synaptic too. The one i downloaded is a .patch
<Daisho> Trek: 9.10 64-bit
<Stargaze> ipatrol, try some options
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ipatrol> Stargaze: which?
<beilabs> Hey guys, I'm experience a brute force attack, is there a way I can use IP tables to block an IP on a port 80?
<Stargaze> ipatrol, see which option can be of interest to you
<Daisho> I guess there's some problem with fast-user-switch-applet but I can't install it
<ipatrol> I dont know, none
<ActionParsnip> beilabs: sure, just block all connections on the port
<metaperl[A]> is there a dpkg option to install all dependancies for a .deb file you are trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | beilabs
<ubottu> beilabs: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<beilabs> ActionParsnip, just on the one IP?
<ipatrol> Stargaze: Do you really understand this?
<ActionParsnip> beilabs: sure
<Stargaze> ipatrol, in that case, i stick to my advice
<tuxuser> beilabs: try something similar to: iptables -I INPUT 1 --src $offending_ip -j DROP
<ipatrol> Any other bright ideas anyone?
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: sup?
<Daisho> ubotto: when I use that command I get an error: <<A problem has occurred..."OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet">>
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: I tried http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&thread.id=26579 and it failed again, with other networks too
<Kuki> vigo: well most of the theads say to redo the MRB with a Windows-CD. But do I really want that? And why I need to see if there's still some Windows aktive? Sorry for these stupid questions, but I still didn't quite unterstand what the MBR ist good for, or what the problem ob a missing MBR is... :-(
<tuxuser> beilabs: sorry, I misunderstood. A more appropriate command is: iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP
<conb123> Hiya I am having a little bit of trouble with compiz, I created a profile containing my preferred compiz configuration in ccsm and now when I reboot compiz is disabled, I switch it back on using system > preferences > appearance but it has switched back to default settings, even when I switch to the profile I made it is still default settings, do I need to add compiz --replace to startup? Or is that an old necessity?
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: does it compile ok?
<guntbert> Daisho: ubottu is our friendly bot :-))
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Yes
<Vigo> Alan502: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=71031341 That is the Forum , still looking
<Daisho> well, I never  :)
<ipatrol> Let me paste something
<ActionParsnip> conb123: do you have 3D asccelleration setup?
<ActionParsnip> conb123: if you press ALT+F2 and type: compiz --replace     does it all enable?
<conb123> ActionParsnip: Yup I got it all working fine before, rotate cuve was working just all resets after reboot
<tuxuser> Daisho: have you tried re-adding the shutdown apple as I suggested ? Did it persist or does it loose it ?
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: /var/log/syslog/ "Activation (wlan0): Access point 'OpenPuerta' has security, but secrets are requested"
<conb123> ActionParsnip: After I set it again everything works fine, I am using proprietary ati drivers on a radeon hd 5750 by the way
<Alan502> Vigo, thanks, i hope i can find something about the bitlbee msn patch i'm looking for
<Kuki> vigo: if I start a windows CD wont that kill my ubuntu?
<Vigo> Kuki: If is a dual boot system, or has a choice of OSs, then the Windows MBR and then the Brub or Lilo loader will have to be configured.
<ActionParsnip> conb123: then add a startup entry to run the command, all done
<Daisho> tuxuser: when I add it like that I only get a shutdown icon. I would like to have an entire tab in the upper right corner, next to the clock.
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: have you websearched the error?
<conb123> ActionParsnip: Oh ok then awesome, it's just last time I had compiz working and i didn't need to add that command it did everything automatically
<Vigo> Alan502: You are very welcome, I hope that Forum page helps.
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Repeatedly
<Kuki> vigo: well in windows I had "2" hard drives...
<ActionParsnip> conb123: thats all i can suggest. personally i dont use compiz at all
<Kuki> but now I have only one
<conb123> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks for all your help :D
<Kuki> vigo: is that the problem?
<Kuki> does that have to do something with MBR?
<JanSch> hi, my lxde suddenly stopped to open files, if i doubleclick any file (pdf, jpeg) on the desktop it asks me with what to open
<Vigo> Kuki: Right, partitions, or whatever, the Grub loaded may need updating, still searching for that solution .
<Signal360> anybody know how to install the mysql connector/c on ubuntu?
<BrixSat> hello
<Signal360> need it for compiling php5.
<BrixSat> i have no sound on my ubuntu 9.10 :/
<jrib> Signal360: php5 is in the repositories, no need to compile
<jrib> !lamp > Signal360
<ubottu> Signal360, please see my private message
<Nollog> compiling would make it go a little faster surely.
<Signal360> oh jesus.
<Vigo> Kuki: This may be the one, or close: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740221&highlight=update+grub
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: Have you tried changing the channel on the home router ? sometimes interference stops it connecting. Changing the channel oftrn works according to: http://forums.opensuse.org/network-internet/wireless/394209-cant-connect-my-wpa2-network-2.html
<tuxuser> Daisho: ok, so you have to add the indicator-applet-session. I don't have the exact name in front of me, but it should be something like session indicator
<Signal360> :<
<Signal360> i never knew about lamp.
<dunya> good evening
<pokoko222> guys recommend me a good personal wiki that does not require web server, for ubuntu
<Signal360> oh well.
<JanSch> pokoko222: wiki on a stick
<pokoko222> what?
<dunya> oh this interface is weird
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Every other non-nix computer works
<dunya> lol
<BrixSat> i have no sound on my ubuntu 9.10 :/  where can i list the soundcards»
<Trek> ipatrol: is it possible your router is denying Linux connections?
<BrixSat> i have no sound on my ubuntu 9.10 :/  where can i list the soundcards?
<darolu> pokoko222, http://stickwiki.sourceforge.net/
<dunya> nix haters in a nix chat what ever will they think of next
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: seems wicd is a way forward, try installing it instead of networkmanager
<tuxuser> pokoko222: http://stickwiki.sourceforge.net/
<ipatrol> Trek: Why?
<Vigo> BrixSat: Ubuntu Hardware?
<Stargaze> BrixSat, type sudo lshw -html > hardware.html, then open hardware.html
<eremite> BrixSat, try adjusting the levesl by typing alsamixer into a terminal and using your keyboard arrow move the volume levels up.
<blades> Compile the driver sources:
<blades>   $ make
<blades>   3. Install the driver (as root):
<blades>    # make install    that is meant to use with aircrack but when I asked on aircrack channel they "sent" me here lol
<FloodBot4> blades: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faron> okay everybody yesterday I installed vers 10.1 d51 shockwave flashplayer by way of a tarball unpack install.Now,I would like to uninstall this but,for some reason I am being told by the terminal when I try to remove it that way that there is no such file/directory.Anybody have any ideas as to how I can uninsatll this thing ?
<Trek> ipatrol: some routers and things dont like nix
<dunya> brix just go to the ubuntu help page if you cant follow that it might not work that great you have this so you should have sound
<Trek> !pastebin | blades
<ubottu> blades: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | faron
<ubottu> faron: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<darolu> BrixSat, open a terminal and type: lspci | grep audio
<jrib> blades: aircrack is in the repositories
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: I really need a quick answer or ill have to install a proprietary system
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: if it works dude go for it
<ipatrol> Trek: Would linksys do that on purpose?
<ActionParsnip> faron: copy the .so file to your plugins folder
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: but itdoesnt work
<Trek> ipatrol: not sure, might be a glitch in the hardware's files, but i'm not super-familiar with Linksys
<Vigo> BrixSat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport That is the link
<ipatrol> Im running out of options here
<dunya> cant make multi lines
<Mousey> halp! what makes fn-f10 work on my notebook in ubuntu but not in debian?
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: linksys is the home grade Cisco which uses unix or bsd (i forget which)  as its OS
<AbortD> is alpha 2 out for lucid?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: My client is a small buisness
<blades> jrib, I'm talking about to install the proper wifi driver
<darolu> AbortD, I think it reached Beta
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: thats moot
<WSucks> how do i join a different server thats not on the list of servers?
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Iv tried for months upon months
<ActionParsnip> WSucks: /server servername
<Mousey> halp! what makes fn-f10 work on my notebook in ubuntu but not in debian?
<datacrusher> WSucks, /server irc.server.dom
<Trek> wsucks: /server <SERVER IP> <PORT>
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: could use ndisgtk
<markdd> linksys now uses a form of windows
<ipatrol> They lease the router and it is locked
<de9ine|two> How can i choose what version of a application i want to install using apt.
<faron> WHAT is ubottu talking about ?? Lucid Lynx ?? I never sai a thing about lucidlynx
<markdd> the only linksys routers that now use linux are the ones that have an l in thie name
<de9ine|two> for example i do not want to install php 5.2.x i want to install php 5.1.x
<ActionParsnip> markdd: thatd be expensive for cisco
<jrib> de9ine|two: no
<markdd> what would @actionparsnip
<Trek> faron: the upcoming version of Ubuntu is Lucid Lynx, current version is 9.10 Karmic Koala
<jrib> de9ine|two: well technically yes, but practically, on ubuntu, no
<darolu> de9ine|two, use apt-cache search <yourapp> to get a list of available versions
<ipatrol> I heard it too, MS cut them a deal afew years ago
<Daisho> tuxuser: ah, thanks, I found it in the list, but I still would like to have it to the right of the clock. is there any way of doing that?
<ActionParsnip> markdd: licensing for their OS when they can use an open solution
<de9ine|two> darolu, that much i know :P jrib  okey, so ill just go and compile the source of my version by hand.
<ipatrol> Mabye the deal includes cutting linux support
<jrib> de9ine|two: if you think you must for some reason
<tuxuser> Daisho: right click on it => move => force it to move past the clock; the two "applets" should swap automagically. Eventyally right click => lock on panel.
<blades> darolu, the readme says:  Compile the driver sources:
<blades>  $ make
<blades>  3. Install the driver (as root):
<blades> # make install  of course after setiing the proper folder via cd command, but after I did the 2nd and 3th step nothing happens... that is meant to use with aircrack but when I asked on aircrack channel they "sent" me here lol
<FloodBot4> blades: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuxuser> Daisho s/Eventyally/Eventually/
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Ill try ndis
<blades> I just used the pastebin, what's wrong now ???
<jrib> blades: you were told about pastebin before, please stop pasting into the channel
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: if it gets it working i'd run with it
<markdd> @actionparsnip would else would they have a disteintion between linux routers and others?
<ipatrol> Trying
<Daisho> tuxuser: the problem is that the applet is stuck to the left of the "border" and won't move any farther to the right
<knoppies> if I am on a shared computer at a university, would it be relativly safe to log into ubuntu one (I have my own account and home folder)?
<ActionParsnip> markdd: the ability to make them do more than just route with a little know how is useful
<darolu> blades, aircrack is on the repos, you can install with sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng; anyways usually you need to ./configure first, if compiling worked your binary should be there
<tuxuser> Daisho: you might need to unlock the clock too... right click => uncheck "lock on the panel" (or whatever it's called in the original version)
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: sure you can use ssh and x forward the apps from your home pc with the right config :)
<Losha> ActionParsnip: cisco is so huge they can negotiate very favourable terms for licensing. Measured against the savings in hardware cost they make because the proprietary system they use (I forget the name) has a much smaller footprint, it's a win for them...
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Cisco only cares about profit
<Daisho> tuxuser: ah! there we go, everything is in order again. Thanks a lot! (I might ask you to marry me in the near future  :)
<knoppies> ActionParsnip: I could try that, Im a little concerned about the bandwidth usage, I get 200mb per month.
<arzonista> guys what is the anti virus application that compatible with ubuntu 9.04?
<jrib> arzonista: why do you want an anti virus?
<marex> helo
<ipatrol> Many linksys users wouldnt know ssh if it just started up one day and printf'd "mama"
<knoppies> arzonista: clam AV I think, but Im not sure.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: you need to check upstream allowance as that is what will be used a lot
<heoa> How can you use export-command in crontab-entry? http://pastebin.org/116544
<Losha> ipatrol: it's a US for-profit corporation. You might as well blame lions for doing nothing but eating...
<blades> darolu, thanks but I'm not having trouble using aircrack; I can't install device drivers for RT73 wifi
<knoppies> ActionParsnip: the 200mb is for at uni, at home I have 10Gigs, not worried about that.
<knoppies> ActionParsnip: and I assume its also limited in the 200mb.
<ipatrol> Losha: Read Supercapitalism and youll see the casualties of all that eating
<knoppies> ActionParsnip: upstream I mean.
<tuxuser> Daisho: glad to be helpful :-)
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: i think you will find the 200Mb is the speed, not allowance
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: it will be fine, go for it dude
<arzonista> jrib:for protection,is it advicible?
<jrib> !virus | arzonista
<ubottu> arzonista: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Losha> ipatrol: I'm unemployed. I know all about the consequences...
<darolu> blades, have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<knoppies> ActionParsnip: I get 200mb of bandwidth per month, its not the speed, its the data cap. But I will give it a try. I just got to set up a DynDNS at home.
<drichert> Anyone know if the Azurewave wireless interface in ASUS laptops is supported under Ubuntu? AW-NE785 or AW-NE771. I *think* they're Atheros chipsets.
<blades> darolu, not yet, I try now...
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: can use no-ip.com too. some routers allow you to put the account in the router itself
<knoppies> ActionParsnip: mine allows for dyndns, I tried no-ip but I couldnt get it to update on IP change.
<knoppies> ActionParsnip: thanks. I really appreciate it.
<arzonista> thank you guys
<Daisho> okay, that's it for today. goodnight
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: you can install the noip2 client on the system to update from the system.
<knoppies> ActionParsnip: I tried that, and I coudlnt get it working. But I thought I would give the dynDNS a try, because my router supports that.
<ActionParsnip> drichert: from liveCD run: sudo lshw -C network    you will be shown
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: good enough :D
<knoppies> thanks again ActionParsnip
<tuxuser> Anyone mouse / touchpad pointer randomly freeze ?
<abstrakt> problem: panel is not auto hiding. I have a single panel with nothing but a workspace switcher in it. The panel is set to auto hide but when it pops up the tooltip saying "click to drag to another desktop" the panel stays open even after i move my mouse off it. How do i fix this. This is MAJORLY &*#($*! annoying....
<coppelman> hello i hucke dup a 2nd sata drive last night and every thatng worked great now that i moved the pc back up stairs i cant find the drive
<drichert> ActionParsnip: I don't have it in front of me. I'm shopping for a $500ish laptop. Asus seems to have some good ones, but I'd like to know if wireless is going to be a hassle before buying
<coppelman> all the wires are good its just goon
<abstrakt> i tried gconf-editor to turn off tooltips for the panel but that didn't take effect, i still get the "click to drag to another workspace" tooltip
<Krutibrko_> ahoj
<crodgers> good afternoon everyone
<abstrakt> i saw a "tooltip" item in gconf editor for the workspace switcher, but it had an empty value and I have no idea what to set it to to turn of the panel tooltips or if this will even fix the problem
<tuxuser> coppelman: are you 120% sure the sata cables are firmly in place ? They're so badly designed...
<coppelman> is there a way to mount it from term
<guntbert> coppelman: can you try your question in a language we can understand?
<coppelman> yes
<cdsboy> Could someone help me with my ntfs mounting issues? fdisk -l, fstab, and mount attempt here http://pastebin.com/MqkMjwbs
<coppelman> lol
<coppelman> sorry
<coppelman> i wired in a 2nd sata drive
<cdsboy> note: i'm trying to mount /dev/sdc1 which does exist
<cdsboy> the other drives should be irrelivent, i realize they're a mess
<coppelman> had it mounted and even filled it up with movies 4 my wife now i cant find it after i restared it
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | drichert
<ubottu> drichert: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<crodgers> question: I tried following these instructions, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick, for OS X and my flash drive is labelled as not bootable
<Take0n> I don't know what I have done but everytime I login to ubuntu I have to manually run metacity and then compiz settings otherwise I have no window borders etc. can this be solved somehow?
<Trek> cdsboy: make sure you have package ntfs-progs or ntfs-utils or whatever it is installed first
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Where is the inf?
<crodgers> i'm trying to get the netbook remix onto a netbook, obviously
<lukasz> czesc wam
<ipatrol> The drivers use C and makefiles
<lukasz> jest ktos?
<jeremy_> hello
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: you need to download the windows driver, it will have an inf file and a sys file
<guntbert> !pl | lukasz
<ashToDust> co jest?
<ubottu> lukasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cdsboy> Trek: i have it, and i have one ntfs partition mounted just fine
<coppelman> so like i was trying to ask how do you mount a drive on terminal
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: K
<tuxuser> coppelman: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd[a-d] ?
<Losha> coppelman: presumably a hardware glitch. Does the drive spin up? Does the kernel see it (dmesg | egrep sd)
<tuxuser> coppelman: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk
<Aciid> how can I solve python2.4-gtk2 depency on Karmic 64bit?
<tuxuser> coppelman: then ls -l /mnt/disk to verify
<Aciid> it's not in the repos
<AbortD> anyone get crappy wifi service with atheros on karmic?
<crodgers> anyone have any trouble with these instructions in OS X? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<coppelman> Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes
<coppelman> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders
<coppelman> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<coppelman> Disk identifier: 0x1549f232
<coppelman>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot4> coppelman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coppelman> /dev/sda1   *           1       11811    94871826   83  Linux
<crodgers> i'm looking for a solution and can't find one via google or the forums
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: The driver only comes as a simgle .exe
<cdsboy> crodgers: you're going to get nothing done there. Clearly state your problem and any information you believe is relevant
<coppelman> ?
<ronin2307> hi, i need a bit help setting up drupal 6.16 on 9.10 server if anybody is willing to help. specifically i cannot get the mail to flow from the server to any recepient
<MobiusJedi> here's a fun one: system tray applets keep loading on my desktop instead of the panel
<bastid_raZor> !mount | coppelman  follow this link. it will tell all.
<ubottu> coppelman  follow this link. it will tell all.: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<tuxuser> coppelman: apparently the 2nd drive is not seen by the system. There is little you can do sw-wise now. Double check hw.
<crodgers> I followed these instructions for putting a live boot onto a flash drive, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick for OS X, and the drive is labelled as not bootable.  i need it to be bootable but am not knowledgeable enough
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: use cabextract, a quick websearch would reveal that to you
<AbortD> no one has trouble with atheros wifi card?
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Wait, I have zips
<ipatrol> Also I did, failed
<guntbert> coppelman: next time use pastebin please
<ipatrol> It appears fri
<guntbert> !pastebin | coppelman
<ActionParsnip> AbortD: depends on the chip, my AR5001X+ works out of the box
<ubottu> coppelman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<g6okia> crodgers: you are using Windows?
<heoa> How can you append next line to your Bash-command, something like \\ or /n looking?
<crodgers> g6okia: no, OS X
<datacrusher> hello everyone, iv tested 2 webcams here on my notebook, one image goes upside down, other normal. this was to test if /dev/video0 was working ( i used cheese) but none of them worked with skype. anyone had success using webcam with skype?
<ipatrol> om a dissassembly that its stored in several C strings
<tuxuser> crodgers: on ubuntu, fdisk /dev/<usb dongle device>, you should see a single partition; you can then make it bootable with the appropriate command (don't remember it right now)
<blades> thanks for now, come back later... bye
<crodgers> tuxuser: thanks i'll look into that
<meganerd> AbortD: I have 4 atheros radeos running in homebrew APs.
<meganerd> AbortD: you are going to have to be more specific
<mattgyver> cdsboy, did you try specifying the type with -t ntfs? worth a shot
<cdsboy> mattgyver: didn't work
<g6okia> crodgers: you may want to use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<tuxuser> crodgers: the tricky part is identifying the /dev/ entry for the usb key. If you operate on the wrong device, you could mess up your system disk!
<cdsboy> a note, the palimpsest disk utility cannot see the partition
<cdsboy> idk if that means anything, but fdisk clearly shows it being there
<tuxuser> crodgers: dmesg a few times after plugging in the usb key, you'll see what device the kernel assigns to it. HTH
<meganerd> AbortD: I even have a new Atheros running as an AP in N mode
<MobiusJedi> any idea why my applets won't sit in the system tray where they belong?
<AbortD> meganerd, my single should be at 80% if not 100% i'm right by the router and during downloads sometimes i get disconnected from the network
<obiwan_> hey guys anybody uses gpm?
<AbortD> it runs in G
<ipatrol> Why must everything be so difficult on linux?
<obiwan_> sry i mean, anybody uses gpm with macbook?
<djura-san> ipatrol: becuse it's not windows :|
<AbortD> ipatrol because it offers more than windows
<meganerd> AbortD: how crowded is the 2.4 Ghz in your area
<g6okia> ipatrol: are you using in console mode? :)
<ipatrol> Yes
<mattgyver> cdsboy, i wonder if the partition is corrupt
<cdsboy> mattgyver: i can mount it in gentoo and windows
<meganerd> ipatrol: everything is not more difficult in Linux
<mattgyver> oh wow
<cdsboy> yeah.
<ipatrol> But who cares if you can grok your iptables if it takes 3 hours to do so?
<AbortD> meganerd, i have seen more networks popping up but mostly N and i have it running on a uncommon signal channel so it doesnt get interference
<khem_> Hello my friends!
<meganerd> ipatrol: because once you know what you are doing it does not take 3 hours
<ipatrol> We need less bash, more GTK+
<khem_> I got some issues I have a hard time to resolve with stunnel in Ubuntu, even after a fair share of Googleing.
<g6okia> everything is dificult when we don't know how to use it
<meganerd> AbortD: define "uncommon"
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: its not, its just different to what you have used for all this time, if you'd used linux as much as windows you'd find it easy too. Also stupid hardware makers have shortsightedness and often do not support the OS
<khem_> When i try to start stunnel it says: inetd mode must define a remote host or an executable. Even though i havent set it to be in inetd mode.
<ActionParsnip> cdsboy: http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<AbortD> meganerd, gimme a sec i will double check the channel i think its 6
<fabio666> no offense: qt4 a lot better than gtk
<meganerd> AbortD: there are only 3 distinct channels.  Channel 3 overlaps with both 1 and 6
<khem_> It doesnt make any sense.
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: The second problem seems to be the issue here
<ActionParsnip> fabio666: none taken , use what you like
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: its getting better, some companys have done it for ages (like nvidia)
<meganerd> AbortD: 6 is usually the default and is the busiest.  Wifi is like a hub, even traffic that is not on your network slows everyone else down
<ipatrol> fabio666: GTK+ -> Any gui toolkit
<AbortD> meganerd,  yeah its channel 6 but i know how the isp sets up peoples routers they set them to 11 because they run off of 7 i think
<cdsboy> ActionParsnip: I have ntfs-3g installed, and i already have one ntfs partition mounted.
<ActionParsnip> cdsboy: then use the same command, just a different device ad different mount point
<AbortD> meganerd, and it works flawlessly in windows 7
<meganerd> ipatrol: less bash and more GTK?  No thanks.  THe mouse is slower than the keyboard
<tuxuser> ipatrol: it took me _weeks_ to grok iptables, but it's been satisfying and useful in the long term. On that other os I can't even get that close to the network kernel stuff anyway...
<fabio666> ipatrol: do u like tk + tcl ?
<AbortD> meganerd, and i have a great signal also
<ipatrol> !ot | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol, please see my private message
<meganerd> ipatrol: besides, this is not even true on Windows.  I will take bash and a config file over the registry any day
<alex__> hallo leute
<cdsboy> ActionParsnip: see http://pastebin.com/MqkMjwbs which i already posted. If it was as simple as running mount i wouldn't be here.
<ipatrol> !ot | meganerd
<ubottu> meganerd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alex__> ich habe ein problem mit meiner auflösung
<alex__> kann jemand helfen?
<meganerd> AbortD: how many APs can you see?  How many others on channel 6 (or nearby, like 4, 5, 7, 8)
<AbortD> meganerd, would you say channel 2 would be safe you said 1, 3, 6 overlaps
<Flare183> !english | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<meganerd> AbortD: 1, 6, and 11 do not overlap
<ikonia> !de | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<AbortD> i see 2 right now one is my wireless antenna from the isp and the other is my neighbors and i doubt its near my channel
<AbortD> oh
<meganerd> AbortD: the channels right next to each other overlap.  Think of a bell curve.
<meganerd> ipatrol: that was cute
<AbortD> meganerd, ah ok i catch you
<ActionParsnip> cdsboy: does the partition show up in the output of: sudo parted -l   ?
<omen333> connect irc.krakow.pl
<djura-san> so is there any workaround for argb thingie in ubuntu 9.10? My window drawing is slower in ubuntu when i turn off composite effects and and when i turn them on they are not showing window decorations.
<ikonia> cdsboy: manually create the device file, that's what it's complaining about
<meganerd> AbortD: of course your neighbors may not cooperate.  I moved to 802.11a at home because people have APs on pretty much every channel, there is no clear space
<cdsboy> ikonia: any information on how to do that?, ActionParsnip: I believe so
<ActionParsnip> cdsboy: if you add an entry in /etc/fstab using the UUID, does it mount. Have you tried mounting the partition using its UUID instead of /dev/sdc1 etc
<ikonia> cdsboy: just do a mknod
<ikonia> cdsboy: either it didn't get created at boot time (in which case you have a bug) or something deleted it
<meganerd> AbortD: plus two of them seem to have some sort of high gain antenna since their signal strengh is higher than some of the APs in my house
<teage> i am trying to install a game called egoboo 2.7.4 and the instructions tell me to run this command ( make -f Makefile.unix) yet it does not work. I have noticed the makefile and its called (makefile) without the .unix . Do you think that maybe the instructions are wrong?
<cdsboy> ActionParsnip: doesn't show up in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Error
<ipatrol> it was called autorun.inf
<ikonia> teage: sounds wrong, I'd contact the support resources for the game and ask them
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: you dont use that file, you want a  different inf
<meganerd> teage: possibly.  You will need to install the package "build-essential".  Of course, the error you get might be useful, use pastebin.
<AbortD> meganerd, the one i see is running on a wireless n connection and is probably atleast a 100 yards from my house
<alex__> how do i connect to an other channel?
<meganerd> AbortD: B,G, and most N all use 2.4 Ghz, which is what matters
<AbortD> ah
<cdsboy> ikonia: i've never used mknod before and the man page isn't making any sense to me, any tips on how to accomplish what i want?
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: Could not find network configuration tool
<guntbert> aleksil: type /join #nameofotherchannel
<AbortD> meganerd, what do you think would be a dsafe signal to broadcast
<meganerd> AbortD: wikipedia has a good table mapping channel to frequency
<ikonia> cdsboy: look at the device files for /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc and you should see the paterns for the major/minor numbers
<meganerd> AbortD: whatever is legal and whatever your gear can handle
<ikonia> meganerd: AbortD maybe take this to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Andorin> How do I stop Ubuntu from correcting the system clock for Daylight Savings Time?
<meganerd> AbortD: at the high end many radeos distort, so even though you have the amp cranked, you are getting a worse signal due to added noise
<AbortD> it's more of a ubuntu problem ikonia but i will
<meganerd> AbortD: I would just stay with the defaults for your driver.
<ikonia> AbortD: positioning your antenna is not
<ipatrol> !ot | meganerd
<ubottu> meganerd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ipatrol> Ndis wrapper wont work eithet
<AbortD> im sitting next to the AP ikonia :P and havent had a problem in w7
<ikonia> AbortD: I appriciate that
<conb123> Anyone know of a way of starting pidgin at startup without it bringing up the window?
<obiwan_> anybody using macbook with gpm? what settings you put for the synaptics touchpad?
<obiwan_> i cant make my right click work in terminal
<AbortD> thanks for the help meganerd
<meganerd> AbortD: try moving your AP to channel 1.  Do you have another computer that you can transfer files to?  Some drivers have bugs that manifest themselves with speed and performance issues.  Madwifi has undergone some serious changes in the past two years.  Ndiswrapper is also notorius for performance problems
<cdsboy> ikonia: sorry, where would one find these device files?
<AbortD> im going to have to check which driver i'm using it's the one that came with 9.10
<meganerd> AbortD: NP.  I have been working with Linux and wifi since the early "B" days.
<AbortD> wow
<AbortD> i first got into linux around edgy
<guntbert> !ot > AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD, please see my private message
<kubanc> is there any command to test if the sound is playing in terminal ?
<AbortD> ok i will stop asking for ubuntu help in the ubuntu help channel thx for reminding me why i stopped coming here guntbert and ikonia
<guntbert> AbortD: we like to help - but you keep talking about other issues
<meganerd> kubanc: do you want to play something from the command line or do you want to set mixer levels?
<Gnea> AbortD: you just need to reformulate the way you ask for help. no one cares about your personal history here, just stick to the facts of the current problem, please.
<AbortD> uhm i am wifi
<AbortD> and fixing it in ubuntu
<AbortD> what do you think im talking about?
<Gnea> well if you're fixing it, why are you telling us?
<AbortD> riding horses?
<AbortD> IM NOT
<Prodego> any ops about?
<AbortD> he was helping me
<meganerd> AbortD: they were just talking about your one post about using linux since edgy
<kubanc> meganerd, I have Ubuntu 9.10 live CD and i would like to see if the drivers are installed correctly. So yes, i would like to play sound, let's say from command line
<meganerd> AbortD: just ignore them.
<AbortD> alright thx mega
<mneptok> meganerd: ignoring ops is a bad idea.
<AbortD> mneptok, thats off topic please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> AbortD: exactly, it didn't seem to have any relevence.
<AbortD> this is a help channel mneptok
<mneptok> AbortD: uh ...
<preposteruss> i just installed my wireless drivers in kubuntu with ndiswrapper, but i still have nothing in iwconfig and the wireless tabs are greyed out in the gui
<teage> well it seems to have installed. I can hear the music but my monitor sends a frequency out of range to me. Any Ideas on this?
<Gnea> AbortD: do you need help with your wifi?
<preposteruss> but ndiswrapper -l shows my card installed, the windows drivers are showing up in the system folder
<meganerd> kubanc: try running "alsamixer" from the command line
<AbortD> i did but i'm sick of getting told to go to offtopic for the help so i will try to google it thanks anyways
<mneptok> AbortD: i caution you about being sarcastic, unhelpful, and deliberately snide.
<meganerd> teage: there may be a config file with screen resolution set in it somewhere.
<kubanc> meganerd, yes, it's working
<Gnea> AbortD: you know, I can see that guntbert did take it out of context. sorry.
<AbortD> mneptok you can msg me in offtopic about that
<snxs> hello, anyone familiar with the installation of ut2004 on ubuntu 9.10 ? for some reason on this dvd (editor's choice) the linux-installer.sh file is not added.. so any other way i can install this ?
<AbortD> sure did dont be sorry
<mneptok> AbortD: i'm telling you here.
<meganerd> kubanc: I often use mpg123 and mplayer from the command line to play media
<teage> thanx meganerd, I am checking it right now, Do you think if all fails i may be able to tweak my nvidia settings?
<AbortD> sorry this is a ubuntu help channel not meant for chatting
<kubanc> meganerd, i found command speaker-test, but it doesn't play
<Myrtti> AbortD: can you please move on?
<meganerd> teage: if it happens after you launch the game, chances are there is something the game is doing.  Of course it is still possible that your nvidia driver is the issue
<AbortD> i have but when people add in a last comment it's hard
<kubanc> meganerd, it's working. speaker-test it's a good command...
<sam555> i'm trying to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=850e3c3e3133e52c033771623402322d&p=8982969#post8982969 but I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf) folder to edit.  I'm using ubuntu 9.10 any ideas?
<Guest33509> hi
<Gnea> sam555: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a file, not a folder/directory
<meganerd> sam555: use xrandr or the GUI tools
<meganerd> sam555: both Gnome and KDE have pretty decent display control apps.  As a fallback look in to using xrandr (most GUIs are just a front end for xrandr anyway).
<sam555> meganerd: xrandr, what is this?
<meganerd> sam555: the command you run from a terminal to control your video outputs
<Gnea> sam555: are you trying to get the projector to be setup as the default video display device on bootup?
<sam555> meganerd: ah
<meganerd> sam555: I would start with the GUI tools that already there
<sam555> Gnea: i just want the laptop to play movies and just buy connecting it to the projector the computer crashes without even choosing anything
<Gnea> sam555: when does it crash? when you run the script?
<Guest33509> ich habe 2 pc s und einer hat keine Festplatte kann ich ein kompletes ubuntu betribs system über PXE von dem einem mit Festplatte für den anderen ohne Festplatte laden
<HorizonXP> i have grub installed on my USB key, and I am able to boot an Ubuntu ISO from it.
<HorizonXP> i'm wondering how can I tell grub to boot Windows 7 (installer) from the /windows7/ directory
<nibbler> !de | Guest33509
<ubottu> Guest33509: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sam555> Gnea: I haven't run the script.  I haven't done anything.  Just a basic 9.10 install and then plug in the projector and it crashes.
<zongo_> hi anyone has used wvdial before ?
<eremite> HorizonXP, use a live CD instead?
<Gnea> sam555: weird. anything in /var/log/ about it?
<sam555> then I went to read the link I gave and I couldn't find the .conf file to edit to run the script to make it work
<meganerd> zongo_: about 10 years ago.
<sam555> Gnea: let me check
<HorizonXP> eremite: i'm trying to setup windows for a machine without a CD
<HorizonXP> * CDROM
<Gnea> sam555: okay
<zongo_> is it that old ??
<HorizonXP> no, i just didn't bother getting a cdrom for it since it wouldn't be used
<zongo_> what would you use to replace it by today ?
<eremite> HorizonXP, this is an ubuntu help chanel, perhaps you should seek a windows channel.
<HorizonXP> eremite: it's a GRUB question tho
<meganerd> zongo_: broadband via ethernet :)  Seriously though, for dial-up I thought it was fine
<zongo_> via 3G modem
<zongo_> where I live I have nothing else
<meganerd> zongo_: ahh, I have not done that before.
<djura-san> so is there any workaround for argb thingie in ubuntu 9.10? My window drawing is slower in ubuntu when i turn off composite effects and and when i turn them on they are not showing window decorations.
<meganerd> zongo_: have you got the 3g dongle working at all yet?
<djura-san> any ideas please?
<Maletor> drwxrwxr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2010-03-17 16:58 pids directory for pid=/var/www/ellisberner.com/shared/tmp/pids/unicorn.pid not writable
<zongo_> the issue is that it is asking me for a usrname passwd and tel number which I do not need to connect
<Maletor> whoops ^^ ignore
<sam555> Gnea: which log would indicate the issue?
<wertwertgfhjrer> is there a way to keep broken parts of rar archives together. like i have 4 parts of one rar archive and the 4 th is broken. how can i extract the other 3 without them getting deleted.
<Maletor> Why does capistrano think the folder is unwritable? http://pastie.org/874503
<Losha> zongo_: have you tried just putting in random strings?
<Losha> wertwertgfhjrer: check out the -kb flag to unrar (man unrar)
<meganerd> Maletor: the user that is trying to write needs to be in the www-data group.
<Gnea> sam555: it depends how long ago the crash occurred. if within the past few hours, likely in syslog and/or Xorg.0.log
<zongo_> i am trying that now, will be off and back if it does not work cheers
<Maletor> meganerd: so in capistrano i need to set :user, www-data:www-data ?
<Gnea> sam555: and yes, they are large files, so you will need to scroll it back until you find the right time
<meganerd> Maletor: or add whatever user capistrano runs as to the www-data group
<sam555> Gnea: that's what I thought.  i ran xorg.0 log and I'll have to paste bin it to you
<Maletor> meganerd: cap runs as the user www-data
<Gnea> sam555: alright. do you have pastebinit installed?
<Maletor> which is in the www-data group
<coz_> hey guys...jsut noticed that my blinking cursor thingy got real wide for some reason   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/cursorblink.png  any settings for this???
<coz_> its not just in xchat either it is also in terminal etc etc etc
<Gnea> coz_: did you hit the insert key?
<Alphos> coz_ : insert ? :D
<coz_> Gnea, mmm let me check
<Alphos> Gnea ;)
<Gnea> :)
<meganerd> Maletor: can you su to www-data and try writing a file to that directory?
<coz_> Alphos,  and Gnea   very cool I did indeed lol
<Alphos> heh
<Gnea> coz_: cheers :)
<sam555> Gnea: I'll just go here !pastebin
<coz_> thanks guys  I had never come across this before...glad you 2 have already :)
<sam555>  need to log and come back
<Gnea> sam555: cool
<hogfoot> hi.  i need to rsync over ssh with a key pair using the www-data user...but since it's a psudo user there is no shell to add a keypair to.  any ideas?  is it safe to make www-data a full account with home dir?
<coz_> Gnea,  and Alphos   but still wide in the terminal ??/
<eremite> Is there any way to install the xubuntu weather applet and relpace the ubuntu one in gnome?  The xubuntu one is much better and gives a 5 day forecast, and also has my smaller city in its listings as opposed to the closest big city...?
<Maletor> meganerd: success
<Maletor> http://pastie.org/874513
<sash_> hogfoot: use a user who is in the www-data-group and has access to /var/www
<sash_> then chown
<sam555> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alphos> i'm having a bit of a problem with gedit : i'd like to use UTF-8 when saving a file, it seems my file is written as 7bit ASCII ; the file is a php script that's supposed to work with utf8 strings, and it of course breaks with non-ascii chars
<sam555> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396946/
<hogfoot> sash_, the process if ran from a web interface that is why I need to use www-data user (or whatever I have apache set to run as)
<Alphos> is there any reason why gedit would use 7bit ASCII instead of utf8 ?
<meganerd> hogfoot: rsync --rsh="ssh -i /path/to/key" localdir remoteuser@remotehost:remotedir
<zongo__> working nice now
<zongo__> random string into wdial
<Losha> zongo__: excellent...
<meganerd> zongo__: cool.
<Alphos> (pebkac shouldn't be involved, i didn't touch anything related to char encoding since i installed ubuntu a month ago, and didn't during the install)
<sash_> hogfoot: www-data is a user and a group. so make /var/www/ readable for both (user and group) and scp the file as a user who is in this group
<od3n> can someone point me in the right direction
<rsk> od3n ->
<adorablepuppy> I need to clone a HFS+ partition, for backup purposes.
<rsk> sorry.
<zongo__> I have 9600 baud, do you guys think I could increase that without any problem ?
<invisibleman> hi
<od3n> I am having issues trying to install Thunderbird
<hogfoot> meganerd, rsync will not allow you to set perms other than 600 on the key pair file
<rsk> od3n what's the error
<invisibleman> Hey anyone know how to use ubuntu with xbox live?
<abstrakt> Alphos, vim ftw!
<Alphos> i'm not used to vim :x
<Alphos> i still got loads of windoz habits ^^'
<sam555> Gnea: I have to step away, but brb in 15 min
<coz_> Alphos, it should be set to utf8 default let me check
<Gnea> coz_: each application may remember the insert setting independently
<zongo__> without impairing the connection of my usb modem --> i know I should not  be posting this here but in case someone knows
<Gnea> sam555: ok, still reading
<Alphos> coz_ all i read points to that
<meganerd> hogfoot: put the keyfile somewhere, and give www-data permission to read it.  Do not put in a directory that you providing http access to
<Losha> zongo__: Try it. If you start getting dropped characters, go back to 9600...
<terry_> od3n: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<abstrakt> Alphos, i use vim on windows... what of it? vimming has little to do with windows
<od3n> well I downloaded it frrom the site as a tar.bz2
<coz_> Gnea,  ok   Alphos  ok
<Alphos> but enca doesn't seem to agree, and gedit --list-encodings does not display UTF8
<massa-pash>  /nickserv register Rfkfvfhb tretyakova@krm.net.ua
<od3n> I am trying to get thunderbird 3
<hogfoot> meganerd, oooh that sounds like it would do the job.  thanks.
<Alphos> UTF7 and UTF16 are listed though
<terry_> od3n: What version do you have now?
<wertwertgfhjrer> Losha, thx. it seems to work
<abstrakt> Alphos, here ya go http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif :)
<meganerd> Maletor: hmm, I am not sure what the problem is.  capistrano is on my todo list, but I have not messed with it much yet
<theuros> hi to all .. is there a difference between kubuntu or ubuntu with KDE installed ? .. i installes KDE and i'm trying to run kcontrol .. i read that i need to star "run command" and then start kcontrol .. but i can't find this run "command" ...any help ?
<xangua> massa-pash: /msg nickserv register :S ........................................
<delta3> hello
<meganerd> hogfoot: NP
<CalmvsKhaos> think of VIM as the newest latest greatest thing to hit the market, and it will be easier to use, dont think of it as something that is nearing 30 years old, it's psychological :)
<Losha> wertwertgfhjrer: very good...
<adorablepuppy> My OS X 10.3.9 became unbootable, but I can mount it through linux for some reason. I am wondering if it is possible to back the whole partition up to a separate drive while I install OS X 10.5.
<abstrakt> Alphos, done deal... and if you want more where that came from i'll send you my vim config
<meganerd> theuros: Alt-F2
<od3n> 2.0.2 I think
<Alphos> abstrakt : that's the very reason why i prefer gedit :D
<zongo__> on another matter, I have created a partition in my external drive with gparted. The partition is formatted in ext3 but it remains in read-only
<zongo__> anyone has any idea why ?
<abstrakt> CalmvsKhaos, there's a major difference between something that is 30 years old that hasn't been updated in 30 years and something that's 30 years old that's been updated within the past few months
<CalmvsKhaos> abstrakt, uhhh ok
<meganerd> zongo__: it is probably owned by root, you likely just need to change the file permissions
<zongo__> I have to use gksudo nautilus in order to move files in and out
<llutz> theuros: kcontrol? isn't it "systemsettings" now?
<Losha> adorablepuppy: if you can mount it and read the files, you can make a backup using tar or cp as long as you have space somewhere...
<theuros> yea .. but alt+f2 gives me a input line and 2 buttons .. settings and sys activity .. if i insert kcontrol and hit enter nothing happens
<zongo__> well its mounted in /media
<meganerd> zongo__: "sudo chown youruser /path/to/mounted/partition
<terry_> od3n: Have you downloaded a tarball?
<theuros> i don't know=
<od3n> yeah
<zongo__> did that as well
<zongo__> but to no avail
<od3n> but I dont know what to do with that
<ardchoille> theuros: iirc, kcontrol was done away with
<meganerd> theuros: do you have any sort of menu running?
<rsk> od3n use the package manager instead? sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<caseys> how do i set up postfix?
<theuros> what you mean ? menu running ?
<zongo__> I did not know that creating a partition would mean that root owns it
<od3n> that only installs the version I have
<zongo__> which is not the case as if i check with ls it gives me all the rights
<meganerd> theuros: like a K menu to click on?  Also, "systemsettings" is what you need to run these days
<theuros> can someone point me in the right direction .. how to define shortcuts for desktop switching ?
<theuros> yes i have it
<mneptok> zongo__: what is the mount point in /media, what is your username, and what is the type of filesystem?
<llutz> caseys: http://workaround.org/ispmail/lenny    +  /j #postfix
<ardchoille> theuros: in gnome it should be ctrl+alt+left/right arrow
<terry_> od3n: did you download thunderbird-3.0.3.tar.bz2 ?
<od3n> yeah
<Losha> caseys: the answer to that is so complex people have written entire *books* on the subject...
<meganerd> zongo__: test with sudo.  "sudo cp somefile /media/yourmountpoint"
<theuros> in gnome i used my own shortcuts to go left or to right desktop .. i want do the same here in kde
<CalmvsKhaos> abstrakt, and just so you know VIM 7.2 was updated in 2008 , thats hardly 30 years.
<terry_> od3n: cd Downloads ; tar jxvf thunderbird-3.0.3.tar.bz2
<madjoe> how to setup SMTP server on Apache/php?
<ardchoille> theuros: you need to ask kde questions in #kubuntu
<The_Tick> is there a network install of ubuntu?
<theuros> aha ..  so wrong channel .. thanx
<meganerd> theuros: there is probably a way to do it from the KDE control panel.  Load systemsettings, failing that there is a kde specific forum
<mkquist> theuros: compizconfig settings manager
<od3n> I have it unpacked
<Losha> madjoe: what do you need it to do exactly?
<theuros> isn't compizconfig for gnome only?
<mkquist> theuros: i use alt/arrow
<zongo__> that does work
<madjoe> Losha: to send mail over my php scripts
<mkquist> oh ur in ubuntu soi just assumed.. sry
<terry_> sudo mv thunderbird/  /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.3
<zongo__> since it gives me the right of root
<zongo__> but my user is admin
<zongo__> does not make sense to me
<meganerd> zongo__: so, it would seem that your user does not have permission to write to the folder
<Losha> madjoe: outgoing mail only, from your server machine? Or something else?
<madjoe> Losha: there's /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini, but there's a comment [mail function] ; For Win32 only.
<terry_> od3n: ... got that part done?
<abstrakt> CalmvsKhaos, umm... yeah... you're basically providing favorable evidence for my argument? apparently we both enjoy vim...
<madjoe> Losha: from my Ubuntu LAMP config
<zongo__> but would this command line chown user /xxx/xxx give me the right ?
<od3n> what part the unpacking?
<mneptok> zongo__: what is the mount point in /media, what is your username, and what is the type of filesystem?
<meganerd> zongo__: chmod or chown, whichever is more appropriate (both will work, which you use depends on how you use the drive)
<meganerd> mneptok: there is no need for you to know his username
<mneptok> meganerd: for chown to work there is
<Losha> madjoe: sorry dunno, try #php ?
<terry_> od3n: See my private message
<madjoe> Losha: ok, thanks
<zongo__> the mount point is /media/films the file system is ext3 the user name is zongo
<meganerd> mneptok: no one in this channel actually needs to know his username.
<abstrakt> madjoe, nix php uses sendmail
<CalmvsKhaos> abstrakt, oops sorry I must have read you wrong :)
<terry_> od3n: sudo mv thunderbird/  /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.3
<Losha> zongo__: please show the output from ls -ld /media/films
<zongo__> I have used chmod and chown a couple of times of already and it makes no difference
<madjoe> abstrakt: ok, I'll check sendmail
<mneptok> zongo__: sudo chown -R zongo:zongo /media/films && sudo chown -R root:root /media/films/lost+found
<abstrakt> madjoe, which sendmail
<abstrakt> madjoe, that'll tell you the sendmail path, put that into php.ini
<zongo__> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2010-03-17 21:47 /media/films
<sp0spo> hi
<u350> hi, everybody
<abstrakt> madjoe, that won't guarantee that PHP will send mail over the actual factual interweb tho
<meganerd> zongo__: sudo will need to be used since your user cannot change anything without owning the files or folders
<klimraamkosie> Hey :)  I need some samba help (file server for windows clients, each client gets a share etc)
<meganerd> zongo__: so sudo chown myuser /media/films
<mneptok> zongo__: use that command i just gave you
<madjoe> abstrakt: I'm blind.. just 3 lines bellow is a parameter for Unix/Linux... crap..
<caseys> how do i set up postfix with the smtp host?
<meganerd> zongo__: or "sudo chmod u+rwx /media/films
<sp0spo> how come on my laptop after about 10 minutes, the xwindows reloads/reboots and then i lose what I was working on.... it is like ubuntu laods twice for my laptop
<Losha> zongo__: that directory is writable only by root. Do: sudo chmod ugo+rwx /media/films
<Stargaze> caseys, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<taurus_> join undernet
<nmvictor> i compiled and installed moc(Music On Console) and i get this message when i fire it up, FATAL ERROR: No decoder plugins have been installed.
<taurus_> #phpfrance
<Stargaze> caseys, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Losha> madjoe: are you sure you need postfix. If you're just sending outgoing email via your ISP, there are far simpler solutions e.g. ssmtp
<zongo__> makes no difference
<sp0spo> anyone know why my laptop reloads xwindows after about 10 minutes and i lose what i was writting on/have to type it again?
<zongo__> root still does own it
<madjoe> Losha: ssmtp? can I install it from Synaptic?
<llutz> zongo__: are you sure it is ext3?
<zongo__> positive
<ardchoille> zongo__: are you following what mneptok is telling you?
<meganerd> zongo__: sudo chown youruser /media/films -R
<zongo__> yes i am
<llutz> zongo__: "mount | grep films"
<madjoe> Losha: I just need to allow my Drupal installation to send emails
<mneptok> zongo__: sudo chown -R zongo:zongo /media/films && sudo chown -R root:root /media/films/lost+found
<nom_nom> I'm having trouble figuring out how to network with a windows computer
<Losha> madjoe: absolutely. And the config is only 6 lines....
<Stargaze> nom_nom, do you mean samba?
<nom_nom> yeah
<Stargaze> nom_nom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<zongo__> mneptok: you are the winner, now I have been added to the ownership of that partition
 * mneptok bows
<zongo__> I suppose with the -R switch that did it
<zongo__> I did not think about that one
<ardchoille> mneptok: :)
<zongo__> since the partition was brand new and nothing in it
<meganerd> zongo__: -R = recursive
<zongo__> yes, but what would I have to be recursive when the partition is empty
<zongo__> I can now create files and whatnote
<sam555> Gnea: back.  Was it the right log info?
<Losha> zongo__: the important part was the chown zongo:zongo, not the -R bit....
<mneptok> zongo__: you were just changing the perms of the mount point itself. not the filesystem inside it.
<sam555> Gnea:  I'm going to move my laptop to a different net.  Give me 5 and i'll brb
<edd> hi
<zongo__> so the -R is recursive only on the mount point /media/films ?
<Gnea> sam555: think we're gonna need a bit more. ok
<edd> i have karmic, and I removed gnome-network manager and installed Wicd, but Wicd doesn't start how can I get back gnome-network-manager?
<theuros> messing with compizConfig in KDE effects setting in GNOME ?
<zongo__> but then what is the reason for -R to work and if no -R it does not work ? sorry for being a pain,  I am trying to understand
<Stargaze> edd, alt-f2 nmapplet
<Stargaze> edd, alt-f2 nm-applet
<sp0spo> Why does xwindows reload after about 10 minutes on my laptop? WTF
<zongo__> being a newbie and all, sometimes i find it uneasy
<Lasivian> Any suggestions on a cad program with Windows and Linux versions so I don't have to learn two interfaces and convert files?
<Losha> edd: first person I've seen saying that wicd doesn't work for them...
<ardchoille> zongo__: -R means recursive (perform the work on all files under the parent)
<Stargaze> zongo__, we all we were newbies, once :)
<edd> losha; i know weird
<sp0spo> what is the laptop help channel?
 * gnomefreak thought it was -r
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: for chown and chmod
<nom_nom> It says there's supposed to be a network icon in the places menu, but there's not
<Andorin> How do I stop Ubuntu from correcting the system clock for Daylight Savings Time?
<edd> <Stargaze> edd, alt-f2 nm-applet: doesn't work either
<meganerd> zongo__: you never really get to not be a newbie.  There is always something that you don't know about :)
<EricBlade-mobile> hey all.. i'm getting a Seg fault during processing on my most recent apt-get upgrade
<Stargaze> edd, and with sudo?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: right. sorry came in at end of topic
<EricBlade-mobile> setting up libc6 2.9-4ubuntu6. .. ldconfig deferred processing now atking place .. Seg fault .. exit status 139 .. any suggestions for how to proceed?
<zongo__> cheers guys :) but the -R does not do it just yet :)  I do understand that it is recursive but for me it needs to have directories and files in it in order to be recursive
<edd> Stargaze: it's not installed :S
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nmvictor> i compiled and installed moc(Music On Console) and i get this message when i fire it up, FATAL ERROR: No decoder plugins have been installed.any suggestions
<edd> it tells me to install it as a package but I dont' have internet access
<zongo__> well, will read more docs on it, but real glad that this is sorted out
<Stargaze> edd, type sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<zongo__> cheers guys :)
<jrib> nmvictor: why aren't you just using the package in the repositories?
<edd> Stargaze: I don't have internet :P
<edd> can i download it somewhere as deb or smth?
<squelos> hi
<ActionParsnip> edd: package.ubuntu.com
<mgolisch> id use apt-get install -d
<Stargaze> edd, can you not install it from the CD?
<Losha> zongo__: read about file permissions here: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg24t3.htm
<mgolisch> on a machine with internet
<mgolisch> and copy the stuff from the archive directory, that way you will get all the deps too
<squelos> im having trouble using keys to secure my SSH :/ it works ok with just the password auth, but when i try to configure keys, it messes up, and keeps saying : permission denied (publickey)
<llutz> zongo__: if your partition is empty, there is no difference in "chown -R" and "chown"
<squelos> i do have my public key in the good file :/
<nmvictor> jrib: i would if i could but i cant for some reasons, i just want to work with my own compiled version for one, opting for repos is quite lazy and refusin to think, my opinion
<edd> I dont' have the cd
<sp0spo> what is the channel for ubuntu on laptops?
<jrib> nmvictor: erm, using repository packages has several advantages...
<TimothyA> is the apache2 package in the repository of ubuntu capable of using multiple cores?
<Losha> squelos: use ssh -v to get more verbose debugging, see if it helps...
<datadigger> squelos: Do the .ssh directory and the authorized_keys file have the correct permissions?
<nom_nom> It says there's supposed to be a network icon in the places menu, but there's not
<nom_nom> is there another way to network, or am I stuck?
<zongo__> cheers guys
<mgolisch> squelos: so your publickey is in your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 for the user youi login on the server?
<nmvictor> jrib: the updates
<zongo__> just for my own information: would any partition that i create be owned by root ?
<jrib> nmvictor: that's one, yes
<llutz> zongo__: yes
<zongo__> or can i create a partition that would directly owned by my username ?
<squelos> mgolisch : yes. Datadigger : im looking into that :).
<jrib> zongo__: you can change the permissions to whatever you want
<nmvictor> jrib: what else?
<ActionParsnip> zongo__: technically yes, then you can mount it with certain options to give uer access
<Losha> nmvictor: the dependencies, for another. Sounds like you're missing some codecs...
<mgolisch> no
<llutz> ActionParsnip: not with unix-fs
<mgolisch> only ntfs and vfat support the uid/gid mount options
<jrib> nmvictor: it's easier, it allows for easier debugging, it's been tested to work with the other versions of software in the repositories
<ActionParsnip> llutz: but only root can mount it (or give others access)
<zongo__> ok, i suppose then it is best to use command-line to have more flexibility
<llutz> ActionParsnip: different thing
<Losha> zongo__: start here to read about file permissions: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg24t3.htm
<zongo__> instead of usinng software all the time
<jrib> nmvictor: automatic dependencies and suggests installed...
<ActionParsnip> llutz: kinda same but kinda different
<llutz> ActionParsnip: root can mount unix-fs but cannot give you access without using chown/chmod
<zongo__> yep will do so Losha -> it's been bookmarked. will read it tonight: cheers
<Vigo> Is there a widget/package that allows me store a few passwds on a USB and use it at Boot and other stuff?
<jove> Hi All: does anyone know Ubuntu has a tool to optimize the disk ?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: with vfat/ntfs root can mount -o uid=/gid=   to give you access
<mgolisch> jove: optimize the disk?
<EricBlade-mobile> anyone? how to fix dpkg after getting seg fualt on ldconfig ?
<ActionParsnip> jove: hdparm or sdparm
<sie> How do I make a user invisible in gnome's login prompt user menu, and how do I edit kinds of sessions for gnome login manager?
<nmvictor> Losha: whats missing?
<squelos> http://pastebin.com/B5VBmUsU => are the permissions wrong on my client ?
<jrib> EricBlade-mobile: can you ldconfig successfully now?
<datadigger> mgolisch: I thiink jove means: defragment a filesystem
<Vigo> jove: Yes, there are a couple, what ActionParsnip said are good.
<sp0spo> what is the laptop channel for ubuntu? xwindows reboots after about 10 minutes while on my laptop. IO don't know why
<ActionParsnip> llutz: sure but root can also mount the ext3 etc as ro, thus root has the power and therefore (ipso-facto) the ownership
<trism> sie: users with a uid less than 1000 won't show up in the gdm menu
<jove> Vigo: does it have the GUI to run or run from CMD ?
<sie> trism: They'll be counted as users for apps, like mpd/mysql?
<Vigo> jove: Look at ddrescue and in that area also, they are mainly terminal.
<sam555> gnea: any ideas?
<Losha> nmvictor: run apt-cache depends moc and it should tell you...
<llutz> ActionParsnip: lots possibilities, but i was refering  this, which is definetly wrong for unix-fs -> [23:06:47] <ActionParsnip> zongo__: technically yes, then you can mount it with certain options to give uer access
<sp0spo> what is the laptop channel for ubuntu? xwindows reboots after about 10 minutes while on my laptop. IO don't know why
<mgolisch> squelos: either you didnt add your public key tp the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 file on the server or something else is wrong
<obiwan_> hey guys anybody syncs his itouch/iphone with libgpod?
<squelos> authorized_keys2 ?
<datadigger> sp0spo: After 10 minutes of inactivity, or also when you use keyboard/mouse all the time?
<Gnea> sam555: if you have pastebinit installed, you can paste the whole log without copy 'n paste
<Vigo> jove: In Synaptic Package Manager just enter Hard Drive or Disk Utilities in the search section.
<sp0spo> when i am typing and using the keyboard and mouse
<terry_> sp0spo: Don't know that we have a "laptop channel", but may be a heat issue.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: given
<mgolisch> squelos: did you add you public key to the server at all?
<sam555> Gnea: k, do I just do apt-get install pastebin?
<squelos> i did, but to the authorized_keys, not authorized_keys2. It might be because its a debian serv, but i tried  SSH a few weeks ago on a karmic, and i didnt see authorized_keys2
<nmvictor> jrib: so now that the compiled version is temporarly installed, wont intslling the repos version result in a mixup?
<Vigo> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<squelos> mgolisch  i did, but to the authorized_keys, not authorized_keys2. It might be because its a debian serv, but i tried  SSH a few weeks ago on a karmic, and i didnt see authorized_keys2
<jrib> squelos, mgolisch: do you guys mean ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, not ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2?
<Losha> nmvictor: installing the repo version should simply overwrite the version you installed....
<edd> I have installed ndiswrapper from source ... tried to remove can't seem to succeed
<sie> How do I manage sessions for gdm?
<jrib> nmvictor: no, but depnding on where you installed your compiled version, you should remove it
<trism> sie: well, I'm not sure it really matters, but actual users usually have uids greater than 1000, while users that run services usually have less, which is probably why gdm does it this way
<LateralForce> Is it possible display the separate core loads in System Monitor Applet?
<Gnea> !info pastebinit
<mgolisch> squelos: id read the logs on the server
<ActionParsnip> edd: because you used source, if you'd made a deb fdrom the compiled binarys and installed that then removal is simple
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<squelos> jrib : i never heard of the authorized_keys2. I added to the authorized_keys. So i dunno know :/ What if i delete the /etc/ssh/sshd_config. will it restablish it to default ?
<terry_> sie: gdmsetup
<terry_> sie  What exactly do you want to do?
<mgolisch> squelos: like auth.log, sshd usualy refuses login if the permissions on the homedir are borked, like world writeable etc
<jrib> squelos: I just kept seeing authorized_keys2 and wanted to point out the file does not have a '2'.  Where exactly did you add your key?
<Losha> LateralForce: dunno about System Monitor Applet, but 'top' will show you separate core load if you type "1"
<madjoe> Losha: ssmtp works like a charm.. thanks, for the best advice regarding my question!
<Losha> madjoe: excellent...
<squelos> jrib : ~/.ssh/authorized_keys for both regular user and root. mgolisch : hum, i dont remember changer permissions.
<LateralForce> Losha, ok thanks. kinda sucks to not see the separate cores in the applet.. i have to click it when ever i want to check the loads
<Gnea> sam555: did you catch that?
<nom_nom> for networking, i'm assuming there's supposed to be a network icon in the places menu? if so, i have a problem, 'cause mine's not there.
<jrib> squelos: right, you need to make sure you have the right permissions
<nmvictor> Losha: yea, jrib is right, in just installed the repos version and i still get the error, is the default install directory /usr/local/? i dint pass any parameters to the ./configure script
<jrib> nmvictor: it's usually /usr/local/, yes.  So when you type 'moc', it's probably calling /usr/local/bin/moc and not the repository's version
<squelos> jrib => yeah, well i tried them, but i never really used permissions before, so i dont know which ones to apply. btw, its a debian server so its in CLI.
<LateralForce> Losha, do you know where i can post feature requests to System Monitor?
<ActionParsnip> nom_nom: run: nm-applet in the alt+f2 thing  you will get an icon in the notification area
<nmvictor> jrib: so whats should i do?
<jrib> squelos: well just give ~/.ssh/ 700 and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys 600
<jrib> nmvictor: uninstall the version you compiled
<sam555> Gnea: i installed it, but I don't know how to use it and i've been searching the lrc chat for directions
<squelos> thats what im just after doing :D
<squelos> do i need to restart the daemon ?
<Losha> LateralForce: um, not sure. Maybe http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<datadigger> squelos: no
<mgolisch> squelos: only if you modify its config
<chai> is there any way to test if my swap is working? like... a program/command that forces my system to use swap?
<nom_nom> ActionParsnip: nothing's coming up...
<Gnea> sam555: ah, try this:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<sam555> Gnea: kk
<jrib> chai: swapon -s
<squelos> same :/
<nmvictor> jrib: thanks, it worked, now here comes another problem
<penguinv> Computer not freezing today. CD-drive empty. Been playing NO videos.:   Now on my igoogle page I see that the target ad only shows one tiny square. In Chrome. Wot in FF? It says I  musst haev Javascript enabled. I look at preferences and I do. FF shows none of the Target ad.
<ActionParsnip> nom_nom: usually it runs, strange, maybe its in administration
<jrib> squelos: can you use password logins?
<sam555> Gnea:where do I find the paste?
<ActionParsnip> nom_nom: i dont use gnome so not sure
<squelos> so i dont know what to do. Im gonna give up i think. Its just my personnal computer at home anyways.
<Gnea> sam555: wait and it will spit out a url
<chai> jrib, yea, that works, but if i do 'free -m' i'm not using any of my swap. i opened up a bunch of programs and still no swap is used
<jrib> chai: so, that means you don't need to use swap, that's a good thing...
<squelos> jrib : yeah, but i put them to no to try the key auth
<mgolisch> nom_nom: do you have any nic thats not configured by the interfaces file at all?
<rahduke> someone please tell me how to fix my computer! It's completely useless this way! please help!
<jrib> squelos: ok, well the easy way to setup keys is to allow passwords and just use ssh-copy-id command
<squelos> jrib : that is what i used at first :D
<mgolisch> nom_nom: i think nm-applet wont show if all availiable interfaces are configured via interfaces file
<sie> terry_: I want to run musca in school's ubuntu. :]
<chai> jrib, true, so there's no way to test it? i put swappiness up to 10, still nothing
<squelos> jrib : can i just delete the ssh config files, and retry ?
<sam555> it just said http://pastebin.com
<chai> jrib, maybe useless, i just wanted to force my system to use swap
<rahduke> when i minimize applications the animation shows it minimizing to the panel instead of my dock, how can i set the minimize animation to minimize to dock instead of panel in compiz????
<xangua> rahduke: remove the 'window list' applet
<jrib> chai: it's fine.  But you need high swappiness to have the system use swap more aggressively methinks
<nmvictor> I installed ubuntu in my iBook which is what i am running but its <enter> key is disfunctional, so the is a key next to the arrow keys which has been finctioning as the return key, however, mocp and emacs cant detect this key for return functions, is their a workaround here?
<nom_nom> okay, looks like i have more research to do
<rahduke> xangua: what do you mean sir?
<jrib> squelos: umm, you can delete ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server, sure
<jrib> squelos: you should probably add some verbose flags when you ssh and read the server's sshd log I guess if you are still stuck
<xangua> rahduke: right clic in the 'windows list apple' and select 'remove'
<abstrakt> nmvictor, sure... use vim :P
<penguinv> Computer not freezing today. CD-drive empty. Been playing NO videos.:   Now on my igoogle page I see that the target ad only shows one tiny square. In Chrome. Wot in FF? It says I  musst haev Javascript enabled. I look at preferences and I do. FF shows none of the Target ad.  OK here's my syslog thing.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/396963/
<abstrakt> </troll>
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: does it create an event in xev ?
<rahduke> xangua: where is the window list applet? do you mean my notification area?
<nmvictor> abstrakt: i like emacs and i think i wanna stick with it
<penguinv> <--- wants to learn how to read the syslog by myself.
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: how do i check that?
<xangua> rahduke: no, your windwos list applet, where your windows appear....sic.......listed  horizontaly normaly in the inferior panel
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: run the command in terminal and press the enter key
<squelos> jrib : and, any idea of how i could socksify a whole application thru my SSH tunnel ?
<sam555> Gnea: can i cut and paste it the regular way?
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: xev shows the codes generated when the system recieves input
<Gnea> sam555: is it not returning to the prompt?
<jrib> squelos: well -D lets you create a port that you can point apps to, but maybe you are asking about tsocks?
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: does the enter key make an event?
<sam555> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396967/
<squelos> yeah, i know about the -D. If i want to tunnel for example ports UDP port ranging from 200 to 300 thru my SSH tunnel, how should i do ?
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: ok, it works at the terminal, e.g w3m <followed_by_the_key> launches w3m, or did you mean a running command that leaves the terminal input open?
<sam555> Gnea: that is from hand.  the pastebinit just returned the http://pastebin.com link without numbers
<henkpoley> Is there any documentation on the "recovery+" system of 10.04 ? Is there anything I need to do after the empty screen blinking cursor ?
<jrib> !10.04 | henkpoley
<ubottu> henkpoley: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
 * penguinv flexes biceps to get attention.
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: leave the terminal open and press keys, you will see the output update with codes etc, once you knwo whats what, press the offending key
<Losha> squelos: tuneling udp ports over ssh requires extra help, see udptunnel...
<henkpoley> Also, there used to be a way to boot linux like boot=/bin/bash what is the equivalent for Ubuntu ?
<sam555> Gnea: i need to relocate. brb in 15
<ActionParsnip> henkpoley: i had that with a partition in fstab that wasnt physically present, also check xorg.conf if you made one
<xubi> hi
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: i know what you are asking for, it works with command like you said but i dont have an example,would you please give me one common such command?
<xubi> ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 is opened to download ?
<henkpoley> ActionParsnip: I don't get *in* the system at the moment, I'll probably roll back (vmware) and try again later, but if I can fix it just by hacking in the regular ways I'd try that
<Gnea> sam555: ok
<chai> just got an "outofmemory" error in java. swap still not being used... i'm convinced something's up
<squelos> losha : is udptunnel a chan ? or are u talking about a program ?
<ActionParsnip> henkpoley: boot to liveCD then
<henkpoley> I'll see if I have one around
<llutz> squelos: a package: udptunnel - Tunnel UDP packets over a TCP connection
<Losha> squelos: udptunnel is a program (apt-cache search udptunnel). SSH only tunnels tcp, you need udptunnel to tunnel udp packets....
<xubi> ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 is opened to download ?
<henkpoley> It's init=/bin/bash btw
<squelos> yeah im just after ready. damn. thought it was gonna be easy.
<gui1> hi everyone, i was wondering if i can see who is using what bandwidth in my home network
<nonewmsgs> i am having a terrible time with ac'97 drivers.  i have tried numerous things and i just want to know if there are any cheap linux pci soundcards
<PenguinV> I dont get any sound on this page.  http://spacemachines.net/ampache/   --- backstory = <penguinv> Computer not freezing today. difference? CD-drive empty. Been playing NO videos.: BUT today on igoogle page I see that the target ad only shows one tiny square -In Chrome. Wot in FF? FF shows none of the Target ad, says "must have Javascript enabled," Preferences says I do.  --- OK here's my syslog thing for today.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/396963
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<xubi> ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 is opened to download ?
<Losha> nonewmsgs: sound is always an issue with linux systems. Search newegg for cheap PCI cards and check the reviews to find one which people say works with ubuntu...
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: ok, it tried a command though i am not sure if it was the best example, but i dint see any characters
<nonewmsgs> losha thanks
<Gnea> PenguinV: why are you giving us syslog?
<gui1> hi, how can i search for chat rooms in here?
<Gnea> gui1: that question is better asked in #freenode
<CharbeL> i installed adobe flash player for firefox but when i join an application in facebook it doesn't work properly can anyone help ?
<PenguinV> Gnea because they asked me for it yesterday.. so I thought I'd plan ahead.
<gui1> ok thanks
<llutz>  gui1  /msg ALIS help
<Losha> gui1: what are you looking for? Google irc + subject ...
<Gnea> PenguinV: firefox and syslog do not tend to interact.
<PenguinV> gui1 /list but look in the freenode window for you example. Warning might be long. could limit it by /list -something or other try help list
<gui1> llutz, sorry i don't understand
<Losha> PenguinV: I noticed your overly large biceps. There's nothing interesting in your syslog. Try #firefox...?
<llutz>  gui1  type into your irc input-line:      /msg ALIS help
<xubi> ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 is opened to download ?5D
<Gnea> PenguinV: do you have any addons for firefox installed, like noscript?
<gui1> Losha, i would like to know if there is a way to know who is using what bandwidth on my network
<Gnea> gui1: don't.
<llutz> !repeat >xubi  ask at #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> xubi, please see my private message
<gui1> :S
<PenguinV> gnea, I'm going to reboot and see it it changes. thanks for telling me that. (now that you mention it I remember I read that yesterday on a web page. so much to learn so little time. Yesterday it was freezing.)
<Duncan-NC> 
<Losha> gui1: um, see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<Gnea> gui1: so yeah, /msg alis help   will work
<CharbeL> hi
<CharbeL> anyone can help ?
<The_Tick> with what?
<CharbeL> i installed adobe flash player for firefox but when i join an application in facebook it doesn't work properly can anyone help ?
<llutz> m(
<digitalfiz> is there a tool for ubuntu like little snitch for osx?
<The_Tick> CharbeL: does flash work on other sites?
<The_Tick> digitalfiz: you're looking for a firewall I think
<digitalfiz> a very verbal firewall
<CharbeL> The_Tick, yes
<necrologist> hi, could someone please tell me a command to recursively copy .epub files only?
<gui1> Gnea, why did you tell me not to type that in the first place, is there a risk?
<Vigo> CharbeL: Did you install it from the repositories?
<llutz> gui1: its just a command to get help
<gui1> Losha: thanks
<sam555> gnea: i'm back.  Any ideas?
<Gnea> gui1: had to make sure it was legit
<CharbeL> Vigo, i installed it using terminal command
<snxs> anyone know where i can download a linux-installer.sh for unreal tournament 2004 ?
<nonewmsgs> the few ubuntu users said this is good.  anyone else have any opinion http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829130001&cm_re=sound_card_pci-_-29-130-001-_-Product
<The_Tick> digitalfiz: why you'd actually want that, I don't know
<Gnea> sam555: not seeing anything too odd, what about syslog?
<The_Tick> digitalfiz: basically it's an outbound connection firewall which pauses connections to the network until they are approved
<digitalfiz> The_Tick, just nice to get alerts when an application tries to make an outgoing connection without me giving permission first
<sam555> Gnea: Can I just copy the whole thing again instead of pastebinit
<The_Tick> so find something which is the equivalent
<Vigo> CharbeL: Was it or is it a deb package and or did it come from an Official Source?
<The_Tick> digitalfiz: try searching freshmeat first
<gui1> llutz, i know now, but Gnea wasn't sure, my question is he/she was so cautious? is there a risk of something, what did he/she belive it could be?
<The_Tick> ok, what is Landscape?
<The_Tick> oh nevermind
<The_Tick> some web app for updating servers
<llutz> gui1: no idea, i  hadn't realized that i have to ask him before giving help
<Gnea> sam555: pastebinit is really easier and safer, plus you can tell it to use a different pastebin site, just look at the manpage
<sam555> Gnea: syslog or syslog 1 or syslog 2.gz?
<Gnea> sam555: syslog
<CharbeL> Vigo,  i donno
<sam555> Gnea
<sam555> kk
<Vigo> CharbeL: I ask this because Adobe10 is in the Repositories, that is about as official or safe as you can get.
<Losha> necrologist: you would use find e.g. something like: find . -name \*.epub -exec cp '{}' targetdir \; <-- note all the weird quotes and backslashes, they matter!
<Gnea> gui1: some people like to troll
<nmvictor> I installed ubuntu in my iBook which is what i am running but its <enter> key is disfunctional, so the is a key next to the arrow keys which has been finctioning as the return key, however, mocp and emacs cant detect this key for return functions, is their a workaround here?
<Vigo> CharbeL: Did go to Adobe site and follow directions from there?
<sam555> Gnea: I have to run some people off property.  brb :(
<necrologist> Losha: thanks
<CharbeL> Vigo, when i installed ubuntu there wasn't adobe flash package
<Vigo> CharbeL: There is, now
<Typos_King> CharbeL    you can install it from the repos ->   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree;
<CharbeL> Vigo, yes i used to search in the website it works the same
<nmvictor> i get this errro during bootup and so my iBook wont connect to any wireless: eth1: error loading firmware agere_sta_fw.bin
<Losha> nonewmsgs: those reviews for ubuntu are as good as it gets. The only way to do better would be to buy it locally from somewhere you could return it if it doesn't work...
<gui1> Gnea, ok so there are no risks by typing anything here, are there? (except when i click an external link..)
<Vigo> CharbeL: What Typos_King put is correct, or look in the Software Center and install it from there, I think 10 is the version.
<Gnea> gui1: nope, alis is safe
<Losha> digitalfiz: I'd like something like 'little snitch' for Ubuntu too. Did you find anything?
<CharbeL> Typos_King,
<CharbeL> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<CharbeL>   flashplugin-nonfree
<CharbeL> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CharbeL> Need to get 1,770B of archives.
<CharbeL> After this operation, 41.0kB of additional disk space will be used.
<FloodBot4> CharbeL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Tick> which file do I configure the dns servers list in?
<gui1> Gnea, ok but i mean in general, every chat is secure?
<nonewmsgs> Losha, the other one i was looking at is this http://cgi.ebay.com/mini-USB-External-Sound-Card-Vista-XP-2000-Mac-Linux_W0QQitemZ120531636672QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c103ed1c0
<Vigo> !pastebin | Charbel
<ubottu> Charbel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<madsen> I'm having a really weird Gnome related font issue here. If I type only numbers, they're rendered in serif, but once a letter is introduced, it all changes to sans (and I'm using a sans font)...
<CharbeL> sorry
<Vigo> Charbel: That looks correct , from what I could see of it.
<CharbeL> ok Vigo
<squelos> still having trouble ... i restarted the whole thing to get the keys to work but this is what i get after try to log in using the key i just created http://pastebin.com/txDYP5Fx
<digitalfiz> Losha, the only thing i found is a brainstorming session at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23333/
<Losha> nonewmsgs: I'm not crazy about the ebay usb device. There's not even a model number, you only have their word for it that it works on "Linux". I'd go for the pci card...
<acsia> hello
<madsen> I've got screenshots of the font weirdness too: http://lillesvin.net/stuff/ff-fonts-1.png (without letters) and http://lillesvin.net/stuff/ff-fonts-2.png (with letters in the string). Anyone?
<acsia> I have a question about disk transfer
<nonewmsgs> losha thanks a lot bro!  i will go for the pci cards
<acsia> when I transfer files to my pen drive, it goes from 20m/s to 3/4 and evertyhign is slow
<acsia> cpu high etc...
<madsen> I've googled and googled, but I can't seem to find anything on this particular font issue. :(
<Lord-Readman> hello what package has Gnome > System > Admin > printing ?
<Typos_King> madsen:    can't tell myself
<Gnea> gui1: pretty much
<acsia> it looks to be wa fault
<madsen> Typos_King: ?
<acsia> but can t figure out how to debug/solve this
<Vigo> Lord-Readman: I think that is cups
<acsia> tons online with nothing straighforward
<madsen> Typos_King: You got it too?
<Vigo> !cups | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Losha> digitalfiz: thanks, I added my vote for it...
<Typos_King> madsen:    could be many really
<madsen> Typos_King: I'll be happy to try any idea you may have. I'm at my wits end here.
<acsia> anybody?
<Sato1> hello, i am new to ubuntu. Using Gnome
<acsia> good tips on configuring hard drive
<madsen> Typos_King: I installed KDE just to test. No problem there.
<gui1> Gnea, ok thanks
<darolu> Lord-Readman, system-config-printer?
<Sato1> can anyone help me about how to keep and  delete chat logs ?
<darolu> !enter | acsia
<ubottu> acsia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vigo> Sato1: Is in a few logs. One is kept by this service, one is stored on your machine.
<acsia> all my system goes down when data transfer is in progress, any clues?
<Sato1> i am using linux, acer aspire. New to all these things
<acsia> darolu, better?
<Sato1> where can i find the logs on my machine ?
<darolu> Sato1, /var/log
<Sato1> thanks
<Vigo> Sato1: Welcome to Freedom to be Free, Please take a long look at the Forums and Official Documentation.
<madsen> No ideas for my font problem?
<sam555> gnea: it's' faster to paste it all then for me to read how to make pastebinit work :(
<Vigo> madsen: I saw Fonts, are you installing or adding fonts or is it a display thing?
<Gnea> sam555: seriously, just:  cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit     it's a lot of text, so it will take a little time
<darolu> acsia, yeah better, now we can see what you are talking about =) (earlier I only read "anybody?"); check how many free RAM you have with "free -m", if you are transfering a very large file, make sure the file-system you are writting to supports it.
<madsen> Vigo: It's a display/rendering thing.
<acovrig> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Vigo> madsen: Do you have Desktop Effects enabled, there are three selections in that.
<Gnea> sam555: but I'm seeing a similar problem where it's outputting the url
<madsen> Vigo: http://lillesvin.net/stuff/ff-fonts-1.png vs. http://lillesvin.net/stuff/ff-fonts-2.png (it changes the rendering when I type a letter).
<Gnea> sam555: try it like this:  cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<acsia> darolu the transfer starts at 25 and goes down to 2 after 10/15s
<acsia> top mention wa
<acsia> but can't seem to find any info on configuration
<Vigo> madsen: Yes, I see, what are the settings in the Effects area?
<madsen> Vigo: By 'effects', you mean Compiz?
<eremite> acsia, try using ONE line instead of several in a row, it makes it easier to read and follow.
<markvandenborre> any recent problems with gmail and the firefox version in ubuntu 9.10?
<Vigo> madsen: Right click desktop, look at Visual Settings
<sam555> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396983/
<eremite> markvandenborre,  no, why would there be?
<markvandenborre> eremite: because firefox and other gecko-based browsers crash out of it since tonight
<markvandenborre> rather strange
<madsen> Vigo: Same problem with Compiz off (no effects) and on (my own custom settings).
<eremite> markvandenborre, FireFox and family have always worked for Gmail on my machines.  Always.
<markvandenborre> eremite: same thing here
<Vigo> madsen: Ok, it was a shot, let me look at the forums.
<eremite> markvandenborre, sounds like a Mozilla problem, not an Ubuntu-specific problem.  Could also be on the server side of things, ie: Gmails fault.
<sam555> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396983/
<sam555> Gnea: it worked with the -b to ubuntu pastebin
<mustafa> I've installed OpenVPN on Ubuntu, and after installation when I go to the page to manage the client it asks me for the root username and password while there is no root on Ubuntu. And when I try to use my own username it refuses and says this account doesn't have permissions. Any ideas?
<markvandenborre> eremite: I suspect it to be on the server side, since all gecko based browsers segfault
<darolu> markvandenborre, open firefox's errors console with Ctrl+Shift+J while using gmail to see what the problem is.
<madsen> Vigo: I've already searched the forums, but you may be luckier (or more skilled) at it. :)
<Gnea> sam555: awesome. okay, what is the make/model of your projector?
<madsen> Vigo: I even created a new user, just to see if it was there by default - it was. :-/
<Vigo> madsen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114918&highlight=dektop+effects and more on the way....
<markvandenborre> darolu: hard to do so when it segfaults after less than three seconds
<Doorbuster> i have downloaded virtual box and start my session, but it says "FATAL: No bootable medium found!  system halted!  Any help?
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<darolu> markvandenborre, launching firefox from cli may give useful (or any) information too
<mneptok> markvandenborre: works fne here in both Firefox and Prism. maybe you have an extension that's causing the problem?
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<eremite> Doorbuster, you have to set an iso or CD to boot first.
<darolu> !ask | ilovethislinuxst
<arand> Doorbuster: have you attavhed a bootable media to it?
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<markvandenborre> mneptok: no, other gecko-based browsers have the same issues (and no extensions)
<markvandenborre> darolu: it segfaults, that's the only useful info I get
<ilovethislinuxst> i need to know if i'm signed in
<markvandenborre> on the cli
<mneptok> markvandenborre: like i said, it works fine for me using both Firefox and Prism on 9.10.
<markvandenborre> mneptok: thanks for that information
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<mneptok> markvandenborre: you're welcome.
<archman> hello, guys - do you know if there's a way to get the remaining time from the "sleep" command? I want to get the remaining time for some script i'm doing. anything possible?
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<Doorbuster> I have looked in my old OS files, where do I need to look for or how do i set an ISO to boot first?
<madsen> Vigo: I may be missing something, but how is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114918&highlight=dektop+effects related to my problem?
<mneptok> ilovethislinuxst: with what? signed in to what? what are you asking for help with?
<CalmvsKhaos> ilovethislinuxst, its nice that they unbanned you, but saying help 3 times in a row isnt gonna help , now 4 times. ask the question already and wait
<ilovethislinuxst> i need to know how to sign in to nickserve and what are you talking about banning?
<mneptok> ilovethislinuxst: ask in #freenode
<sam555> gnea: i'm looking at the syslog and i don't see the even that caused the projector crash.  That was between 8:00 am to 9:00 am.
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, ty
<sam555> Gnea: i think I'm gonna have to go and make it happen again so that it will show up in the log.
<Vigo> madsen: #4, Picksen
<madsen> ilovethislinuxst: /msg nickserv help
<darolu> markvandenborre, I just checked and gmail works fine in my machine, you can use the binary you download from mozilla's website, see if that one fails too; it's really weird
<eremite> Doorbuster, read the help documentation that came with VirtualBox or go to YouTueb and search for VirtualBox tutorials.  You should research an application before downloading it.
<Vigo> madsen: srry, Picklesworth
<Doorbuster> thanks
<CalmvsKhaos> ilovethislinuxst, ummm im pretty sure my memory serves me right, but if not, nevermind :D
<Gnea> sam555: I can see the reboot switches, but wasn't sure if that was due to the projector or not
<eremite> Doorbuster, how to use virtual box http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-DiPRrE3Bg  This user uses windows, but everything is the same during setup.
<pyro_> any gurus bored for a nvidia card issue?
<ikonia> just ask the question
<Doorbuster> Awesome!!  thanks a bunch!
<Vigo> madsen: That person makes alot of sense, if you remember Beryl, then you will understand Compiz a little better.
<eremite> Doorbuster, Google is yoru friend.  Usually, if you ask for help here someone is just going to google the answer and echo it in here.  Sometimes its easier if you just skip the whole irc step and just google it yourself.
<markvandenborre> darolu: it seems to be a problem with all gecko based browsers I've tested so far
<pyro_> I am running ubuntu 9.10 using a nvidia 7600 gs, before installing then nvid drivers, i had setup for tv out put and it worked fine, once i upgraded the tv went blue
<markvandenborre> darolu: thanks for the help, but it's after midnight over here
<markvandenborre> off to bed
<Vigo> pyro_: Not BLUE! meep!
<madsen> Vigo: Thanks, but I still don't get it. He's just talking about WM's/DE's. Nothing about font rendering issues that I can see...?
<sam555> gnea: the reboots I did were before the 9:15 one.  I rebooted at 9:15 for software install.
<sam555> Gnea: http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sony-VPD-MX10.htm
<pyro_> the picture is still there but just extreme blue hue
<claptrap> Anyone know how I can get Dolphin to just MOVE files when I drag them, without showing that little popup asking which action I wanna do?
<sam555> Gnea: so do you need the reboot info from the projector?  I can make that happen in 20 min if that's ok.
<FeiRuoWa> hi! jw...anybody have a good tofu recipe? query, please! ty!
<Gnea> sam555: sounds good
<msquared86> hey guys i have a wacom bamboo pen and i ahve it restricted to my left monitor but i have to use seperate x screens to do so and i would rather have twin view anyone know how i can use twin view and restrict my tablet to my one monitor?
<MHz128> hello world
<sam555> Gnea: also, do you want a better pastebin of xorg, or that also needs to be updated when I switch on the projector?
<Vigo> madsen: Right, he is and is not, I would have to search the official Compiz and then Ubuntu sites to see what and where the error is, that is a bug, or appears to be, did you report it?
<Gnea> sam555: just an FYI, I'm waiting for some hardware to show up, should be here any minute. I will need to shut the system down to install it at some point.
<MHz128> what is the name of the program for recording videos(with audio) from the desktop? (rtpm streams more specifically)
<Gnea> sam555: sure, both would be fine
<sam555> Gnea: gotcha.  Will you be back on again?
<Gnea> sam555: I'm always on :)
<sam555> Gnea: awesome! your awesome!
<sam555> gnea: i'm gonna move to the projector location.  see you in a bit
<Gnea> ok
<madsen> Vigo: I don't think the issue is related to Compiz, since it's also present when Compiz is turned off. (Even in EvilWM.)
<shadyboy> hey guys. Just a quick question if anyone knows. I have an Xpress 1100 card in my labtop, and I know that the last "official" drivers for that card, is in Catalyst 9.3 . Thing I am wondering on, is if I can install Catalyst 9.3 in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<Soul_Sample> how can I change the default cpu freq scaling to 100%? it's always ondemand by default, and I don't like ondemand
<Vigo> madsen: There is a bug reporting tool in Ubuntu.
<Vigo> madsen: after re-boot?
<Ghost1227> anyone know a way of changing the gnome panel icon under 9.10 that actually works?
<madsen> Vigo: I would report it, but it wouldn't make much sense before I know a little more about where the bug is. Right now I only know it's probably related to Gnome/GTK - or the way they use the font rendering libraries.
<madsen> Vigo: Well, after turning off Compiz and restarting X.
<madsen> pyro_: Pyro? Of UrT / Pistols and Spas fame? :)
<Vigo> madsen: Oh ok, you seem to know a bit, have you tried JWM , or Flux and such and tested the rendering om those?
<pyro_> ....?
<madsen> pyro_: Sorry, apparently not. Thought you were someone else. Sorry.
<pyro_> its aight
<pyro_> i get that alot
<Ghost1227> no one huh
<madsen> Vigo: Tried Fluxbox. Still there in the GTK apps (so a GTK issue I guess).
<Soul_Sample> Ghost1227: if you mean the icon next to the Applications menu, the easiest way to change it is in ubuntu-tweak
<pyro_> still no help with my tv out blue hint issue?
<ruge> hey folks
<Ghost1227> Soul_Sample: i read that it didn't work in 9.10
<madsen> pyro_: If I knew, I'd help you. :)
<Soul_Sample> Ghost1227: i changed it today in 9.10
<ruge> "sudo nvidia-settings" is to access the nvidia driver as admin yes?
<Vigo> madsen: Sure sounds like it, have yo9u tried a new spin like LXDE?
<madsen> Vigo: Yup - still there.
<Lord-Readman> Hi, cups and printer config were not the right packages
<Losha> pyro_: all I can suggest is to review /var/log/dpgk.log to see what packages were upgraded, and to use synaptic to back out any upgrade that looks video-related...
<Lord-Readman> looking for the package that has the Gnome > System > Admin > Printing
<madsen> Vigo: Funny thing is, it's not present on my gf's netbook, but she upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 - I did a fresh install of 9.10.
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to change the default cpu frequency in ubuntu?
<dmdevotee> hay people
<Vigo> madsen: Ok, is either Gnome, which it sounds like, or a hardware thing. I think the Launchpad Bug Report tool also interacts with Gnome, but let me confirm that.
<Boondoklife> hay dmdevotee!
<claptrap> Anyone know a way to just /move/ files in Dolphin without needing to go through the little menu that pops up?
<dmdevotee> anybody knows if there is a plugin for gnome for "bit to bit" file comparison?
<dmdevotee> or any software?
<henkpoley> Soul_Sample: personally I just gave up about that, there are about 3 or 4 systems in parallel setting cpufreq
<dmdevotee> for gnome commander?
<madsen> Vigo: It's ok. I can check that out myself. Could be a hardware thing too - I AM on a MacBook.
<Losha> dmdevotee: there are cli apps for file comparison e.g. cmp and/or diff if that's what you mean?
<henkpoley> Soul_Sample: Though I had some success by manipulating the min and max frequencies that the kernel allows
<pyro_> Losha: tryed to gedit that blank file, sry kinda noobish here
<Soul_Sample> henkpoley: i know, it's really bugging me. the default is "ondemand", and it's not doing it for me, i would liek to make it 100%, BUT since I have 4 cores i have to use 4 cpu applets and it looks messy and unnecessary :S
<nishanth> hey can someone tell me how to degrade to karmic kaola from lucid lynx?
<Vigo> madsen: Ok, sounds more like Hardware, as you stated, it works fine on one, and not on yours.
<dmdevotee> losha: yes, i mean, an app like "total commander"
<jrib> !downgrade | nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<madsen> Vigo: Well, she did upgrade. Plus, I'm using some experimental repos (I like my apps fresh and buggy), so it could be both I guess.
<CharbeL> Vigo, adobe flush player still not working properly
<bartek> gg
<daftykins> what logs would a hard lockup be shown in on Jaunty, post-reset?
<Vigo> madsen: If you wanna sell that Mac, nevermind, I have one in the works now,,,
<ruge> can someone help me with an nvidia problem? :O
<jrib> ruge: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Losha> pyro_: open a terminal and type more /var/log/dpkg.log. In it, every package change is listed chronologically. If you know when you did the upgrade, find video-related packages (that's the hard part) that changed on that date and then use synaptic to install the previous version again...
<dmdevotee> there is an option into total commander that compares files, and it gives "different" or "equal"
<madsen> Vigo: Well, it's 3 years old and I'm NOT buying a Mac next time around. :)
<CalmvsKhaos> eeeks there was both a xorg and kernel update recently!!, i really get nervous when updating those two, has anyone had any issues with it?
<madsen> CharbeL: How is it "not working properly"?
<Losha> dmdevotee: man cmp and man diff....
<Vigo> CharbeL: Did you purge,remove the old package/file?
<dmdevotee> but diff can make folders and selection?
<ruge> I just installed 9.10 and got the latest 185 nvidia driver. I try to set my resolution using "sudo nvidia-settings" but everytime I want to save it says "failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Vigo> madsen: going OT now, splitscreen.
<CharbeL> madsen, facebook applications are not opening properly it always have lists missed
<Losha> dmdevotee: diff can work on folders. Dunno what you mean by 'selection'?
<sam555> Gnea: can you show me the command you had again?
<CharbeL> Vigo, no
<dmdevotee> i want a gui to do that, in fact, i am searching for a gui in every action on linux
<madsen> Vigo: :) Thanks for your help. :)
<sam555> Gnea: the one to get to paste to ubuntu pastebin?
<CharbeL> how can i remove the old one ?
<epaphus> hello... how can I disable the memory slot (sd card) in the OS level at ubuntu? also i need to disable wireless driver permanently and network driver. Possible?
<ruge> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<jastor> hmm .. whicj of the scim-<blablabal> programs is it that popups the annoying "input help" popup in the lower right corner? killed all four applications before realizing i should see which ones which ;)
<nishanth> so it there no way to downgrade to karmic kaola?
<Gnea> sam555: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> sam555: and my hardware just showed up
<sam555> Gnea: thank you!
<dmdevotee> losha, i mean, in a folder, compare some files with some files in other folder
<Vigo> CharbeL: You may want to or need to do that, one moment let me find the page that explains that for you better.
<jrib> nishanth: not supported, reinstall if you believe you must
<Spaztic_One> Is there a way to install updates without needing to restart your computer; Karmic
<jrib> Spaztic_One: sure, as long as you don't install a new kernel
<CharbeL> ok Vigo
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: the only reason you'd need to restart is if it installs a new kernel
<madsen> Spaztic_One: Just don't restart it... You won't get the benefits of the new kernel, but logging out and back in should give you the benefits of the rest of the upgrades.
<pyro_> Losha: how do i skip to the end :P
<Spaztic_One> =\ I've had two or three updates lately that have said that I needed a restart for all of the updates to finish.
<nishanth> too many problems with lucid lynx
<Losha> dmdevotee: both cmp and diff can compare two files which you name...
<Gnea> Spaztic_One: yeah, rebooting isn't essential as it is in windows, but it can't hurt. you could also tell the system not to install upgrades as much.
<sam555> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396991/
<dmdevotee> thanks losha, but it's too uncomfortable for everyday use
<Losha> pyro_: tail -100 /var/log/dpkg.log | more  will show the last 100 lines...
<jrib> dmdevotee: what's your use case?
<Losha> dmdevotee: you compare files daily?
<madsen> Spaztic_One: All upgrades are completely installed BEFORE restart. It just won't boot your new kernel unless you restart (obviously).
<Gnea> sam555: okay, did you try to plug it in then?
<Losha> nishanth: it's beta code. By definition, it has problems...
<nishanth> the login screen does not appear when i boot the computer
<sam555> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396992/
<dmdevotee> no, but frecuently...
<jrib> nishanth: #ubuntu+1 for help with lucid
<Vigo> CharbeL: This may help, but still searching because you stated that you are in the discovery mode..and yes, there is a learning curve here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428223&highlight=remove+flash
<sam555> Gnea: that was after it was plugged in and I had to rebooted
<Losha> dmdevotee: why?
<Gnea> sam555: okay. have you ever read this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221908
<sam555> Gnea: i plug it in and it does nothing.  I hit fn+f5 to switch to the projector and the screen on the laptop goes black.  the projector does not recognize it.  then it won't go back to the regular screen
<madsen> lol, diff too uncomfortable for every day use? I don't think I've EVER heard that before.
<dmdevotee> sometimes i don't want to know what differences are between some files, only want to know if the files are the same
<Losha> dmdevotee: cmp does that...
<jrib> dmdevotee: but *why*?
<sam555> Gnea: have not...reading
<dmdevotee> cause i like to have full control, and i get some files corrupted...
<Losha> madsen: :-)
<jrib> dmdevotee: that sounds ridiculous, fix the corruption issue then :)
<CharbeL> ok thx Vigo
<mark__> need help
<madsen> dmdevotee: 'diff -q <file1> <file2>' - that'll just tell you whether or not they're the same.
<Spaztic_One> When Lucid is out, is that going to be an update, or ..?
<CalmvsKhaos> is there a way to create a separate /home if its already been created?
<mark__> trying to install network driver from cd using synaptic and synaptic does not see the disk
<jrib> dmdevotee: it really seems to me like you want to accomplish something else and think it's the best way when in fact it's probably not
<CalmvsKhaos> i mean move my /home to a separate partition, not create
<mark__> when i try to install get a error saying to insert the disk
<Vigo> CharbeL: Maybe this one also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<mark__> ubuntu sees it but for some reason synaptic does not
<jrib> !separatehome | CalmvsKhaos
<ubottu> CalmvsKhaos: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Vigo> CharbeL: I am still looking for the Flash one,,
<CalmvsKhaos> jrib, ty
<jrib> Spaztic_One: yes, update-manager will offer it to you
<CharbeL> ok Vigo
<dmdevotee> jrib: in fact, i am searching for a plugin or program, that does like the "sincronice directories" of total commander
<TheMozart> how do I install Virtualbox in Ubuntu so I can install XP from Ubuntu?
<jrib> dmdevotee: unison or rsync then
<mark__> trying to install network from cd synaptic for some reason does not see the cd but ubuntu does
<Losha> mark__: synaptic doesn't install from disk normally. Can you do a manual install from the files on the cd?
<TheMozart> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<n-iCe> hi, why when I use sudo zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdc1 says permission denied :|
<mark__> @losha how do i do that
<dmdevotee> thanks!
<Vigo> CharbeL: This is a little older, but the Restricted Extras does apply: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1067107.html
<KruyKaze> how do i reconfigure grub in karmic?
<jrib> n-iCe: because the redirection is being done by your shell which is run by your user.  Use something like: zcat file | sudo tee other-file
<Losha> dmdevotee: so you're never going to tell us why you have so many corruptions?
<jrib> !grub2 | KruyKaze
<ubottu> KruyKaze: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<CharbeL> thx Vigo
<dmdevotee> i dunno...
<dmdevotee> i think
<dmdevotee> it's a network media tank i have
<Losha> mark__: depends on what's on the CD. Can you see its contents?
<mark__> ?
<mark__> ?
<mark__> @losha yes its a ubuntu insstall disk
<Vigo> CharbeL: The 3rd post on this one sorta explains the purge of Adobe. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310288
<dmdevotee> that corrupted a lot of isos
<mark__> @losha ubuntu sees the disk fine synaptic does not
<Losha> mark__: er, what exactly are you trying to install?
<mark__> @losha network driver
<Spaztic_One> jrib madsen Gnea :: Thanks for the info. =)
<dmdevotee> and it's very useful on jdownloader
<Vigo> CharbeL: /purge is a Terminal Command, and is very strong,
<mark__> @losha i use a usb dvd drive
<sharperguy> How do I just connect to a normal windows VNC server? All the documentation I can find just gives me special situations. I installed a client but it doesn't give me an option to authenticate
<dmdevotee> because it extracyt everything in same folder
<mark__> @losha does synaptic have issues with usb drives?
<CharbeL> ok Vigo
<CharbeL> thx
<ePax> I can not get clear command to work in chrooted shell... /usr/bin/clear and clear_console exist but im getting this error clear: 'xterm': unknown terminal type
<madsen> mark__: You have to enable the CD source in System > Administration > Software Sources - it's in the Ubuntu Software tab.
<n-iCe> jrib:  I don't get it
<dmdevotee> and i extract the files on a sub-folder, and then delete the files on the other folder (by comparing them)
<mark__> @madsen ive done that
<jrib> n-iCe: what don't you get exactly?
<n-iCe> how to use it jrib
<ReciprocalofZero> Why is it so hard to get devoiced/banned in here?
<madsen> mark__: Have you pressed 'reload' in Synaptic?
<jrib> n-iCe: instead of doing "sudo zcat X > Y" instead do "zcat X | sudo tee Y"
<jrib> ReciprocalofZero: erm, what do you mean?
<sam555> gnea: not sure if I gave you this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/396992/
<ReciprocalofZero> I want to make this my BIOS boot screen: http://www.madonnashots.com/hp1.jpg
<mark__> @madsen yes i can see the update cannot install it synaptic is not seeing the cd
<pyro_> ok, asking again tv out is has a harsh blue tint, happened when install of nvid drivers, before was fine
<jrib> ReciprocalofZero: ok?
<jrib> ReciprocalofZero: what does that have to do with banning people?
<madsen> mark__: Oh, in that fashion. Does it give you any errors?
<n-iCe> jrib:  sudo zcat boot.img.gz | sudo tee /dev/sdc1
<Losha> pyro_: what drivers were you using before you installed the nvidia drivers?
<jrib> n-iCe: no need to sudo at the beginning
<Vigo> CharbeL: I do not care who says or directs you to run a command, use common sense and make backups, one mistake or one letter in a terminal can pretty much wipe a system of all or basic data.
<pyro_> Losha: whatever the ubuntu install had i guess, installed nvid to use desktop effects
<mark__> @madsen yes please insert the disk labeled ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala release i386 in drive /cdrom/
<jrtayloriv> My sound works fine unless I have headphones plugged in. How can I diagnose and fix this?
<Vigo> CharbeL: And that is not just Ubuntu, that is any OS.
<jrib> n-iCe: except I guess you probably don't want the junk also printed to stdout, so maybe redirect stdout to /dev/null, or just use sudo -i, do what you must with the redirection, and then get out
<CharbeL> ok Vigo
<madsen> mark__: And you're sure that your cdrom is mounted on /cdrom and not /media/cdrom (or /media/cdrom0)?
<mark__> @madsen ill check
<Losha> pyro_: look in /etc/X11. Is there an xorg.conf and an xorg.conf.bak or something like it?
<cdsboy> can some help me figure out how to make /dev/sdc1? It is supposed to exist but for some reason when i start up it isn't given a device page. Relevant info here http://pastebin.com/MqkMjwbs
<mark__> @madsen for some reason i have two cd roms drives
<mark__> listed
<Vigo> CharbeL: Take a look at and most likely download this PDF, it has been around for a while and is very useful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065&highlight=user
<pyro_> Losha: there is one i had to manually save it to get tv out working again as the nvid wouldnt let me save
<madsen> mark__: I bet that's the problem. Synaptic's (ie. APT) is looking at the wrong one.
<bagz> connect
<mark__> @madsen removed second one still not working
<n-iCe> jrib: a lot of weird characters and sybols are being showed is it normal
<jrib> n-iCe: yes, see my last message
<mark__> @madsen second one was my flash drive i use u3
<madsen> mark__: Removed?!? What? How?
<mark__> @madsen read above
<madsen> mark__: Oh, but still... Do you have both /cdrom and /media/cdrom ?
<Losha> pyro_: I think you can edit the file to not use the nvidia drivers. Can you paste your current xorg.conf to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<madsen> mark__: What does 'ls -l /cdrom' give you?
<neezer> is there a way to tell if I have LAMP on my server at home? I did a desktop install, so I doubt it but I'd like to know.
<CharbeL> ok Vigo thx for helping
<dmdevotee> hey please, how can i execute unison or rsync??
<pyro_> Losha: how i give you a link?
<tuxuser> cdsboy: you don't "make" sdc1, it comes up automagically. If it doesn't show there's likely a hw problem... cabmes or disk dying
<mark__> root root 11 2010-03-17 15:17 /cdro > media/cdrom
<Losha> pyro_: just type the url it gave you here.
<madsen> mark__: Ok, cool. Then that's not the problem.
<Vigo> CharbeL: You are very welcome, and enjoy the Freedom. pass it on.
<pyro_> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0sBLF8F9
<madsen> mark__: But that just baffles me even more.
<Losha> cdsboy: your /dev/sdc1 looks fine. You /dev/sdd and /dev/sde look a mess though...
<haavaros> Hi everyone! I'm trying to make a USB live "disk" from an image on a network share on LAN. I can't find the path to it, but the link to the share is on my desktop and I have access. What do I do now?
<mark__> @madsen i had this very same problem before the way it was fixed was someone had me re add the cdrom drive
<madsen> neezer: LAMP is Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP, so look for those. If you're running Ubuntu, you can put a check mark next to 'Linux'. :)
<CharbeL> thx
<mark__> @madsen i had wipped out my cdrom and we have to readd it once that happend it worked
<Thuuugs> Just wanted to confirm the ubuntu kernel 2.6.31-20 has trim enabled or?
<tuxuser> neezer: search for apache mysql and php or perl in the package manager.
<Take0n> I don't know what I have done but everytime I login to ubuntu I have to manually run metacity and then compiz settings otherwise I have no window borders etc. can this be solved somehow?
<Thuuugs> or is there a way if i grab 2.6.33.1 from kernel.org that I can enable trim within ubuntu?
<gerrin> is there anyway that i can see someone on my networks itunes library and transfer files with my ubuntu laptop
<Losha> pyro_: line 60 is where it tells your system to use the nvidia driver. Any idea what the previous xorg.conf had for that line?
<Thuuugs> apparently its disabled by default and the ubuntu team enabled it?
<neezer> tuxuser, madsen, is this what I would use to put a website on my home server?
<cdsboy> Losha: it won't mount, see bottom on the log
<madsen> mark__: Hmm... I'm sorry. I'm afraid I'm all out of ideas. :(
<tuxuser> dmdevotee: apt-get install rsync && man rsync
<pyro_> Losha: i didnt back up before saving, so no idea, i imagine default drivers of some sort
<madsen> Losha: Doesn't xorg.conf get backed up automatically when it's overwritten by a script?
<madsen> Losha: Oh nvm, I see now that it wasn't overwritten by a script.
<cdsboy> Losha: and i realize the others are messed up xD
<tuxuser> neezer: short answer is: yes, most open source cms are written in php and require apache + mysql, e.g. joomla
<mark__> is there a way for me to put a driver from synaptic onto a usb drive and install it on another computer
<Losha> madsen: pyro_: yeah, it's supposed to make a backup. I think pyro_ overwrote it though. Try "nv" instead, I *think* that's the default nvidia driver...
<neezer> thanks tuxuser
<eremite> how do I access synaptic packages via the terminal?
<tuxuser> neezer: glad to help :-)
<madsen> eremite: apt-get and apt-cache. :)
<terry_> mark__: Sure
<mark__> how would i go about doing it?
<pyro_> Losha: well i guess i will type it in and save and see what happens?
<Losha> cdsboy: definitely not normal, I dunno what to do about it. Have you tried rebooting?
<eremite> madsen, I know apt-get.  Does apt-cache read the list of packages?
<terry_> mark__: Just tell synaptic to just download.
<LongDouble> how do I block someone on empathy?
<LongDouble> help
<cdsboy> Losha: yes.
<Losha> pyro_: well, keep a backup copy of the one that (almost) working, in case we mess it up royally...
<terry_> mark__: Download only.
<tuxuser> eremite: aptitude search <some name>, then apt-get -s install <package> just to see what would be downloaded and installed, then apt-get install <package> to actually install it.
<madsen> eremite: You mean, like searching?
<pyro_> Loasha: well if i can see anything after reboot i'll be back in a min
<eremite> tuxuser, madsen : I want to look at a complet list of packages in synaptic, not do a keyword search nor search for a specific package and dependancies.  Is it possible to list the entire list of packages with one command?
<tuxuser> mark_: download the .deb file containing the driver, and copy that file to the usb stick.
<Losha> pyro_: don't need to reboot, just restart the X server....
<haavaros> I'm trying to make a live USB, but with the disk creator i can't browse to my server on my LAN to specify the iso image. Any way I can change that?
<Blue1> how to you create a volume label in ubuntu (i.e. how do you have a hard drive a name/label?)
<jrib> !label | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Losha> cdsboy: the only thing that occurs to me is maybe the volume needs to be chkdsk'ed. You need a windows system for that....
<Aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu.  I just got my brand new box and before I go install crazy i wanted to get some advice.  basically, i want to run win7 and ubuntu at the same time.  my understanding is i need vmware to do this.  correct?
<madsen> eremite: Hmm, I don't know actually... I know how to list all installed packages from a command line, but to just list all packages...? Sorry, no.
<pyro_> Losha: ok how.....
<jrib> Aggrav8d: vmware is one option
<jrib> !virtualizers | Aggrav8d
<ubottu> Aggrav8d: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Vigo> pyro_: There is a list at Debian and Ubuntu.
<Blue1> thanks
<madsen> eremite: apt-cache search ".*"   gives me 29262 results. My guess is that's all packages (in my repos).
<Aggrav8d> jrib - i'd still like to be able to play some of th newer games.  what do you recommend?
<Myrtti> Aggrav8d: at the same time, or on the same computer?
<digitalfiz> Aggrav8d, i recommend virtualbox its free and works perfect
<MozillaGuerrilla> Tried doing a ubuntu install on a XP system & I kept hitting a blue "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT" screen. Finally I F1'd it into a BIOS setting but still cldnt manage to do it. Anything anyone can think of to help get past this problem? The guy said the printer wldnt print anythng from the HD, Im thinking the Hard disc must be fried?
#ubuntu 2010-03-18
<jrib> Aggrav8d: boot windows
<Losha> pyro_: Try ctrl-alt-backspace. If that's disabled, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart should do it...
<tuxuser> eremite: apt-cache dumpavail | less then /Package and n to skip to the next
<Aggrav8d> Myrtti - same time.  i'm running a little web server on the linux partition.
<jastor> Aggrav8d: dualbooting windows 7 ubuntu  seems to be a popular google search :)
<terry_> !VirtualBox Aggrav8d
<cdsboy> Losha: it mounts in gentoo and windows
<Aggrav8d> yeah, i guess i can just boot windows.
<Aggrav8d> i wouldn't be doing it that often, anyhow.
<jastor> Aggrav8d: seems youre using linux less than windows ;) but is dependent on linux .. run linux in a virtualmachine in win 7
<terry_> Aggrav8d: So you want to set up dual boot?
<Vigo> MozillaGuerrilla: Is the CD drive set as Boot in the BIOS?
<Aggrav8d> see, this is why i need advice :)
<tuxuser> eremite: apt-cache search '.*' | sort | less
<Myrtti> Aggrav8d: trying to play newer games with virtualized windows is a bit... erhm. well, I guess some virtualisation systems actually *can* do proper gaming graphic stuff... not that I can remember any
<Losha> cdsboy: then it *should* mount in Ubuntu, but it's ntfs, so it's all reverse-engineered and guesswork. Sorry, don't know what else to suggest...
<madsen> eremite: Want only the package names?  apt-cache search ".*" | awk {'print $1'}      :)
<terry_> !VirtualBox | Aggrav8d
<ubottu> Aggrav8d: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jastor> Aggrav8d: win 7 does require more power than linux ;) .. so id run windows and run linux in virtualbox
<eremite> Thank you madsen, that is exactly what I wanted!  Cheers.
<madsen> eremite: No problem. Glad I could help. :)
<MozillaGuerrilla> vigo, yes but it was like 3rd down the list but that shldn't matter should it?
<jastor> ok .. well depending on what you do on the linux server ofcourse ,) but it just sounded like he was going to run lamp?
<terry_> !dualboot | Aggrav8d
<ubottu> Aggrav8d: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Aggrav8d> atm my setup is screwy and legacy.  i am not tied to windows for any reason.  the only reason i want windows is to occasionally play games.  the linux box, however, should never be off.
 * madsen is off to find answers to his font rendering problems... And sleep. Don't forget sleep!
<cdsboy> well as i said earlier, i need to know how to make the device page, i know it uses mknod i just don't know how to use mknod
<Vigo> MozillaGeueilla: Yes, it really matters, one moment please, let me pull that page up.
<MozillaGuerrilla> vigo, (in boot order)
<jastor> Aggrav8d: what do you use the linux comp for? other than lamp ?
<Losha> cdsboy: you can try manually making the device, but I don't know if it will help. A normal ubuntu system will autodetect disks and autocreate the appropriate device entries...
<alx1> freenode.net
<alx1> ..
<ben__262> What time for next Ubuntu?
<jastor> april?
<tuxuser> cdsboy: I'm pretty sure you _don't_ want to use mknod these days, especially for such a "core" thing as a disk drive device... anyway man mknod is your friend
<Vigo> MozillaGuerilla: Here>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<spO> hi
<spO> how do i change the application menu?
<spO> pull down menu
<ben__262> Do we have beta?
<cdsboy> tuxuser: any other suggestions then? it works in gentoo and windows so i know its not corrupted. I read the man page for mknod and it made no sense to me ;)
<jastor> ben__262: 04 = april .. 10 = october ;) .. xbmc uses same system :) just last time it got delayed and became .11 instead ;)
<MozillaGuerrilla> vigo, thanks!
<Losha> cdsboy: AT YOUR OWN RISK: ls -l /dev/sdb1 and then use the same major number but bump up the minor number to make the device for /dev/sdc1
<terry_> spO: right click
<D4m14n> hello
<ravibn> Hi!
<D4m14n> does someone know a soft silimar to screenhunter?
<terry_> !hi | ravibn
<ubottu> ravibn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<D4m14n> for ubuntu?
<Vigo> MozillaGuerilla: You are very welcome, I hope that clears it up, and yes, it is quite important. But still make a backup, always make a backup.
<eremite> Hey all, just wondering, you wouldn't knwo how to set a window to always on bottom, would you?  I know you can set one to always on top, but what about never on top?  The only solution I can think of is to set ALL windows to always on top except the one I need embedded onto my dekstop.
<ravibn> I need skype on ubuntu any links you can provide?
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: you owuldnt happen to be the NR officer magillagorilla?
<D4m14n> i don't like takescreenshot app
<Losha> ravibn: what's wrong with the skype web page?
<ben__262> system > preference > main menu
<terry_> ravibn: apt-get install skype
<MozillaGuerrilla> No thats my brother lol
<terry_> ravibn:  or fire up synaptic
<tuxuser> cdsboy: did it ever work in ubuntu ?
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: couldnt make out if youre serious or not
<cdsboy> tuxuser: nope
<terry_> ravibn: sudo apt-get install skype
<ravibn> Thanks terry_
<Losha> cdsboy: got a backup of the data?
<MozillaGuerrilla> Vigo, know of any irc channels regarding hardware?
<ben__262> sp0
<cdsboy> Losha: nope
<Losha> MozillaGuerrilla: #hardware
<MozillaGuerrilla> jastor, not serious.
<tuxuser> cdsboy: sorry, my question was not specific enough: did you ever see that sdc1 in ubuntu ?
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: i doubt it .. but just asking if youre swedish anyway
<cdsboy> tuxuser: i have never had a device page for sdc1 in ubuntu
<Losha> cdsboy: what you're doing may trash the disk....
<MozillaGuerrilla> losha, thanks (duh) lol
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: tomshardwareguide :)
<cdsboy> Losha: worse things could happen
<Vigo> MozzilaGuerilla: #hardware? I guess
<Losha> cdsboy: was that fdisk output you pastebinned from ubuntu?
<tuxuser> cdsboy: I guess you're searching for sdc1 because that's what e.g. gentoo calls it, right ?
<MozillaGuerrilla> jastor, no but im not against a good back rub
<cdsboy> Losha: yes
<cdsboy> tuxuser: no, because my fdisk calls it that
<cdsboy> tuxuser: i just don't have a device page for it
<Losha> tuxuser: see http://pastebin.com/MqkMjwbs, apparently from Ubuntu
<D4m14n> did you find a 3d driver for [SiS] 771/671?
<ravibn> terry_ : That  sudo apt-get install skype command gave me error " Pkg skype has no installation candidate"
<Losha> cdsboy: AT YOUR OWN RISK: ls -l /dev/sdb1 and then use the same major number but bump up the minor number to make the device for /dev/sdc1
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: if you were scandinavian ;) i could recommend a ircchannel on quakenet ..
<Vigo> MozzilaGuerilla: You can always look at the /list and maybe hone the Hardware down to be more specific.
<danl> is there an easy way to get ps aux to output human readable sizes?
<tuxuser> Losha: wrong pastebin id ?
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: but wht type of hardware is it? hardware in general? or some problem and onlyon linux?
<terry_> !skype | ravibn
<ubottu> ravibn: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ben__262> how to login my registered name?
<tuxuser> cdsboy: ...fdisk _used_ to call that sdc1 ?
<Losha> tuxuser: didn't the link work for you?
<cdsboy> tuxuser: thats my current running fdisk
<D4m14n> i 'd like to install compiz but seems to be imposible with my video card
<cdsboy> tuxuser: like taken on this session
<D4m14n> [SiS] 771/671
<ravibn> ubottu: thanks I will try that link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Losha> cdsboy: did you try the mknod thing I mentioned above?
<tuxuser> Losha: sorry, forgot to trim the comma at the end :-)
<Losha> tuxuser: :-)
<cdsboy> Losha: i'm sorry, brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 2010-03-17 15:43 /dev/sdb1, i don't understand where the major number is from that
<tuxuser> cdsboy: what do you mean by "device page" ?
<cdsboy> tuxuser: /dev/sdc1
<MozillaGuerrilla> Jastor, Its an older HP desktop, i cant get it to load or boot the ubuntu live disc. I get a blue"UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT" screen.I think the HD might be shot
<tuxuser> cdsboy: but you say it's there, right ?
<cdsboy> tuxuser: no, if it was there, we wouldn't be having this problem
<cdsboy> tuxuser: well i wouldn't
<cdsboy> tuxuser: fdisk says it _should_ be there
<desaints> ubunttu server 9.10 premade .VDI for sun virtual machine (not ose) no internet connection on the virtual server, shows only connection as loopback(127.0.0.1) any suggestions on how to reset the adapter settings in the ubuntu machine
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: ok .. tried unplugging the hd?
<nishanth> who can help me with some lucid problems?
<Losha> cdsboy: looks like major number 8, minor number 17. You could try mknod b 8 18, assuming sdc1 is on the same controller as sdb1 but 'one over' if you see what I mean...
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: or could just be that you got the wrong bootorder
<Losha> cdsboy: this is all black magic, you understand...
<tuxuser> cdsboy: so fdisk -l shows /dev/sdc1 but ls /dev/sdc1 says "not found ?"
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: depending on if its just old .. or really old .. there are various ways to get into the bios and see
<desaints> ubunttu server 9.10 premade .VDI for sun virtual machine (not ose) no internet connection on the virtual server, shows only connection as loopback(127.0.0.1) any suggestions on how to reset the adapter settings in the ubuntu machine
<Losha> tuxuser: that's about the size of it...
<Thuuugs> Looking at: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc1/ - apparently the Ubuntu team enabled TRIM support in this custome kernels - cant find anything in changelog - can anyone confirm/deny?
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: check during the bios stuff if theres any reference to a F1-12 key or DEL
<cdsboy> tuxuser: yes
<nishanth> does anyone know how to make plymouth  work?
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: or if its a really old computer .. restart the bios three or four times in a row with ctrl+alt+del
<bigtom21485> I have a 250gb hdd and i just deleted the 200gb windows partition and I'm wondering why the 50gb linux partition didnt just spread out
<Losha> nishanth: lucid support on #ubuntu+1 only...
<bigtom21485> how do i make it one big 250gm hdd again?
<terry_> nishanth: see http://www.python.org
<MozillaGuerrilla> actually no I hadn't tried that. I got to the BIOS and it had the drive in 3rd order and it was enabled. I tried moving it up to the first in boot order but couldn't figure it out
<jastor> "restart the computer during bios" i mean
<cdsboy> Losha: mknod: missing operand after `18'
<Losha> bigtom21485: partitions don't just resize themselves, you have to resize them using e.g. gparted....
<tuxuser> cdsboy: ok, so please don't call it a device "page", it's a device "node". That said, I checked on my ubuntu 9.10 and all the partitions have their /dev node. What version are you using ?
<eremite> bigtom21485, because the partition is limited.  Thats what partitioning does.  Use a linux Live CD to make using GPARTED to resize your partition.
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: that just shows which ide/sata channel its on ;) not in which order it boots
<MozillaGuerrilla> oh
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: oh wait .. did you mean you wereinside the bios? or in the bootup bios info stuff=?
<mark__> how do i readd a cd rom drive to ubuntu?
<eremite> bigtom21485, sorry, that didnt make a lick of sense.  lol.  Use a Live CD to resize your partition using the program gparted.
<cdsboy> tuxuser: sorry, i'm on 9.10.
<terry_> mark__: Please restate  your question.
<bigtom21485> for my level of knowledge, would reinstalling ubuntu allow me to do the same thing?
<Losha> cdsboy: sorry, mknod /dev/sdc1 b 8 18   I thought you'd check the man page yourself...
<MozillaGuerrilla> i got to it by tapping the F1 key during the boot
<cdsboy> i did, it was gibberish to me xD
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: if you were inside the bios and could change settings. .. page up/page down, + and - , f5 and d6 are teh variations ive seen that lets you change order
<jastor> well .. the varaitions i remember anyway ;
<jastor> ;)
<bigtom21485> eremite do i get to gparted using the command line or the gui?
<Ashfire908> How do I change the screen resolution for the login screen (it's still gdm right)?
<cdsboy> Losha: no suck luck, "mount: /dev/sdc1 is not a valid block device"
<tuxuser> cdsboy: it's "create device node /dev/sdc1 which is a block (b) device, with major number 8 and minor number 18 (those are telling the kernel what hw device that node is to be tied to)"
<jastor> MozillaGuerrilla: sometimes you just have to select "first boot device" .. press enter and select from  alist ,)
<cdsboy> guess the black magic didn't work xD
<Losha> bigtom21485: yes, reinstalling from scratch will let you resize the partitions, but you'll lose any data...
<bigtom21485> xD...like the scion
<bigtom21485> losha: is gparted accessable from the gui or do i type something into the command line?
<MozillaGuerrilla> yea that was pretty much the way it was. So if I moved it up to the primary boot you thnk that mgt do the trick?
<Losha> cdsboy: it was a long shot anyway, something about your filesystem/OS/hardware isn't normal.
<terry_> bigtom21485: gui
<jastor> bigtom21485: gparted is gui
<bigtom21485> how do i send a message on a chat to multiple people without pm-ing?
<tuxuser> cdboy: btw, you should try mkdir /mnt/disk && mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/disk (as root)
<jastor> bigtom21485: to everyone in a channel?
<Losha> bigtom21485: which filesystem are you resizing. If it's the system partition, you have to do it from the live cd
<cdsboy> tuxuser: yeah did that.
<jastor> bigtom21485: or only specific?
<cdsboy> tuxuser: first thing i tried xD
<bigtom21485> losha i have a live cd do i do the "try ubuntu without installing" option?
<n2diy_> bigtom21485: just include their nicks in the message?
<cdsboy> tuxuser: results are at the bottom of the link
<Losha> bigtom21485: yes, from there, you'll be able to run gparted and resize things...
<pyrosys> Losha: well yes that killed everyting
<mark__> anyone have any experince installing sta driver for linux?
<Losha> pyrosys: sorry. Are you back to blue?
<terry_> mark__: Should already be there.
<Typos_King> sta?
<MozillaGuerrilla> on the plus side I have had incredible results running ubuntu in VirtualBox! I can't believe how great it works.
<mark__> nope
<mark__> its not installed
<pyrosys> what was the link to the orig as appareantly i saved the modified as the orig when i backed it up
<jastor> bigtom21485: do you want ot send to everyone at teh same time the same message? or only specific people?
<tuxuser> cdsboy: I'm sorry, I don't think I can add ideas to this issue, I've never seen a system where fdisk -l would report a device that is not there in /dev... btw are /dev/sda1, etc. there ?
<pyrosys> Losha: i am on windows to even get here
<mark__> i downloaded it
<Vigo> MozillaGuerilla: That sounds like the fix, that install page I linked explains that  well.
<mark__> @terry_ tried to install but didn't work
<haavaros> How do I make terminal session start automatically after login to Ubuntu? I've tried startup programs, it doesn't work
<terry_> mark__: Sorry, don't  know anything about sta
<cdsboy> tuxuser: all reported stuff for /dev/sda and /dev/sdb work
<cdsboy> i've never run into this problem either
<mark__> anyone familar with sta drivers for linux? their from broadcom
<Losha> pyrosys: Sorry, Now you'll have to run the live cd, mount the disk, and put the old xorg.conf back
<desaints> how can i tell if my ubuntu server 9.10 has dhcp server installed
<terry_> haavaros: If you leave one open and logout, you should have it when you log back in again.
<Losha> cdsboy: what kind of hardware is this?
<tuxuser> cdsboy: stupid question: did a reboot fix the issue ?
<pyrosys> Losha: do you have the link to the orig, i tried what i backedup appreantyl after looking at it i saved the modified one
<tuxuser> cdsboy: any syslog or dmesg or /var/log/messages anomaly ?
<pyrosys> Losha: i need to know what to change it back to, and how to edit a file in command line
<terry_> desaints: dpkg -L |grep  dhpcd
<rameshwor> hello.. i made a folder in ubuntu to use the file in vista , but i cna't get the folder in vista.. wat's wrong anyboxy plz ( i'm dual booting vista and UBUNTU ULTIMATE )
<Pici> !ultimate | rameshwor
<ubottu> rameshwor: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Typos_King> desaints:    apt-cache pkgnames | grep -i dhcp;
<tuxuser> rameshwor: what's ubuntu "ultimate" ? LOL
<rameshwor> and cna't even delete the folder..
<Losha> pyrosys: the only difference between the old one and the new one should be line 60, which should say: Driver  "nvidia"
<civpro> hello, wanted to find the best option for mirroring the entire server, to get your opinions
<rameshwor> SORRRY !!!!
<pyrosys> LoshaL: how do i edit that at the terminal or is ther some way to do it via windows :P
<terry_> desaints: dpkg -L |grep  dhcpd   # To correct previous typo.
<tuxuser> civpro: dd is low-level but usable IME
<mark__> can someone please helpme
<rameshwor> where can i find the logs of when my comp. was booted and when shutdown . ??
<terry_> mark__: Yes.
<desaints> i believe DHCP is installed will that cause the machine to try to acquire an ip from itself?
<terry_> rameshwor: dmesg
<pyrosys> Losha: or is only way from booting a live cd
<Gnea> !ultimate | rameshwor
<ubottu> rameshwor: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Zehrila-> Hello everyone. My ubuntu installation went just fine but whenever the system boots into GUI, the screen goes black with the backlight on and nothing on display. The same thing happened before when I tried booting Ubuntu from the LiveCD so I had to do an installation from the text-based alternative CD
<Zehrila-> Is there any way to get the GUI to work?
<civpro> hey losha, got a minute, got webserver finally configured right and i wanted to make sure i use a correct backup plan so i dont have to ever go through this again
<rameshwor> terry_: : i meant the location
<Losha> pyrosys: try nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use the arrow keys...
<civpro> its across the net though
<Losha> civpro: sorry, hands full right now...
<dbook82> Slart: i found this bit of code in the ubuntu launchpad , the guy had a similar problem. what does it do? sudo -pv/mount/cdrom0
<civpro> ah ok
<Zehrila-> it is working actually, as I can even hear the startup sound - just nothing displays on the screen.
<civpro> can u give me a shout when u get a minute m8?
<civpro> just msg me
<civpro> if possible
<Typos_King> Zehrila-:      do you get a Grub menu at boot?
<cdsboy> tuxuser: yeah its claiming it has an unknown partition table
<Zehrila-> Typos_King: Yes, I do.
<pyrosys> Losha: will try hopefully back on ubuntu in a few
<cdsboy> which is weird
<tuxuser> cdsboy: yeah, fdisk should complain too...
<cdsboy> tuxuser: one would think
<steven__> can i link my computer thought if it 2 min down the road
<tuxuser> cdsboy: smartctl -a or smartctl -t long and then smartctl -a ? Sorry but I'm running out of smart questions :-)
<Typos_King> Zehrila-:      once at the menu, select your ubuntu entry to boot with, press 'e' to edit the line, scroll down to the line that has the  /boot/vmlinuz.....   go to the end of it, and add -> acpi=off noapic; press Ctrl-x to boot from line
<Ashfire908> How do I change the screen resolution for the login screen?
<Losha> cdsboy: I would try it with 8.04 LTS live cd if I were you. It's the most bug-free of the releases...
<cdsboy> Losha: well that wouldn't help me fix my release xD
<Zehrila-> Typos_King: Do I include the semi-colon after noapic?
<Spaztic_One> How do I uninstall ubuntu?
<Losha> cdsboy: it's not clear your release is ever going to work with that particular hardware...
<steven__> can i link my computer thought if it 2 min down the road
<cdsboy> Losha: :(
<tuxuser> cdsboy: sorry to ask again, but did a reboot make some difference ?
<cdsboy> tuxuser: nay
<Losha> cdsboy: what *is* the hardware, btw? Anything special about it you've not told us?
<jacko_> is there a list of ubuntu packages that need new maintainers?
<cdsboy> Losha: standard intel motherboard using its controller
<Losha> cdsboy: sata, pci, usb?
<steven__> can i link my computer thought if it 2 min down the road
<mark__> anyone know how to install sta drivers?
<Typos_King> Zehrila-:      no :)  just acpi=off noapic
<cdsboy> Losha: sata
<terry_> mark__: Are you sure you don't already have them?
<cdsboy> Losha: [2:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA  /dev/sdc from lsscsi
<mark__> terry positive
<Typos_King> Zehrila-:      that's to bypass the acpi module, which causes issues, usually a blank screen at boot
<mark__> terry not on my systerm
<steven__> who can i link my cp thought
<terry_> mark__: Do you have a sata device attached?
<steven__> how
<mark__> @terry not sata sta
<mark__> @terry its a driver for wireless
<Losha> cdsboy: well, if it's a 9.10 bug it's new to me. Options include putting the drive in an external enclosure and accessing via usb. Or try 8.04?
<Zehrila-> Typos_King it didnt work
<tuxuser> cdsboy: sorry I have to go now. Good luck. And good night :-) by losha
<tuxuser> s/by/bye/
<mark__> @terry its the sta linux wiressless driver for 802.11n cards
<Losha> tuxuser: bye, thanks for playing. Helps to have an extra set of eyes...
<mark__> got it working
<tuxuser> eheh
<Typos_King> Zehrila-:      I assume you didn't press ctrl-x to boot from line?   rather than pressing enter which changes nothing and uses whatever WAS there
<mark__> for some reason it installed b43 instead of sta
<Zehrila-> Typos_King I did press ctrl+x and it did go through the booting sequence
<nishanth> ubuntu #1
<Zehrila-> but after those several lines scrolled past really fast, when it came time for the GUI to load, I got a back-lit black screen
<Losha> cdsboy: just a thought, swap the sdb and sdc sata ports & see if it makes a difference...
<Zehrila-> something like a gray textured wallpaper did appear for a split second
<nishanth> can someone help me with some plymouth problems?
<Zehrila-> before the screen turned black
<Typos_King> Zehrila-:      you pressed ctrl-x right after typing in those arguments?
<Zehrila-> Typos_King yup, so I did
<dbook82> ok, how can I switch to ubuntu 8.04
<terry_> nishanth: you mean python?
<Typos_King> Zehrila-:      now we know is not that then :)
<terry_> dbook82: What are you on now?
<Typos_King> Zehrila-:      what about the 'safe mode' option?   does it work?
<nishanth> no the plymouth boot loader on lucid lynx
<Zehrila-> I don't see any safe mode option
<dbook82> terry: ubuntu 9.10, i can't use my cd/dvd drive and tried everything i can think to get it to work
<Losha> nishanth: you've been told at least once, lucid is off-topic in this channel...
<Typos_King> !lucid | nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nishanth> ok how do i get to the other channel?
<Typos_King> hehe
<Losha> nishanth: type /join #ubuntu+1
<civpro> anyone use rsync here?
<jacko_> civpro, some
<steven__> can i link thought
<Losha> civpro: hi, weren't you researching backup options?
<terry_> dbook82: What type of drive is it?
<civpro> losha yes
<civpro> wanted to keep a 1:1 copy of server
<jacko_> backuppc is pretty badass
<jacko_> it sounds gay but it's actually great to use
<dbook82> terry: matshita cd/dvd-rw
<civpro> across ssh
<jacko_> and does deduplication automatically
<Losha> civpro: how much data are we talking about?
<pyro_> Losha: i have never been happier to see a blu tv :P
<civpro> losha about 16GB
<Losha> jacko_: please watch your language, I don't appreciate your use of the term "gay"
<civpro> remote server
<marekw2143> has anybody installed pyside on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<dbook82> terry: correction matshita dvd-ram
<civpro> but was thinking syncing would be the best option as it could run on a cron job and only on changed files
<jacko_> losha: my apologies.  backuppc has an effeminate, windows-sounding name, but it is actually very linuxy in its design and great to use.
<terry_> dbook82: dmesg |grep cd |grep rw
<civpro> both computers are at same datacenter though
<Losha> jacko_: much better...
<steven__> dose some one know how the link up linux thoght
<civpro> losha, i know your busy, when you get free'd up can u msg me?
<jacko_> civpro: backuppc is designed exactly for that kind of situation.  it backs up with either rsync+ssh or tar+ssh
<dbook82> terry: ok that pulled up 1.2 lines of code on the terminal
<civpro> jacko nice
<CountDown> I just horked my system.  My laptop has 9.10 installed.  I inserted the 9.10 install disc, attached a USB drive, rebooted into the LiveCD, installed 9.10 on the USB drive, removed the CD and USB drive, tried to reboot and all I got was "GRUB error.  No such disc."  Help?
<jrtayloriv> My sound works fine unless I have headphones plugged in. How can I diagnose and fix this?
<terry_> dbook82: see my private message.
<Stargaze> countdown, the BIOS should go and look for the USB drive
<mumphster> Hi! I just tried installing and I get to this screen: http://i.imgur.com/CGGxm.jpg and it sits there and does nothing
<jacko_> civpro: http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/
<civpro> thanks jack
<terry_> dbook82: pastebin
<civpro> does it have a guide there?
<CountDown> Stargaze: I removed the USB drive.  I want to boot from my normal internal drive now.
<jacko_> yes
<civpro> or just download link
<civpro> ok great
<redskull> hello people
<terry_> dbook82: apt-get install pastebinit
<Neo31> jrtayloriv > bouta told you to try with another headphones :p
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<terry_> dbook82: and then        dmesg |grep cd |grep rw | pastebinit
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<Losha> !sbackup | civpro
<ubottu> civpro: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Stargaze> !anyone| ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<redskull> I got a problem, I started my pc, I got the white ubuntu logo then the screen is black and nothing work, can you help me ?
<jrtayloriv> Neo31, Sorry, I didn't see that. It doesn't work with any headphones. I've tried 2 sets.
<Typos_King> CountDown what filesystem on the linux install, ext4?
<dbook82> terry: ok. done. what did that do?
<danl> how do you tell apt to ignore a dependency?
<terry_> dbook82: Show us the url it produced.
<ilovethislinuxst> does anyone know if i can get my yahoo voice/ yahoo messenger going thru some im program here?
<Losha> civpro: I've never used sbackup or backuppc, but sbackup has been around a while, and it does incrementals, which will save you space...
<Typos_King> danl:   usually you don't want to
<CountDown> Typos_King: LVM2 encrypted physical volume with a couple of partitions.
<dbook82> terry: http://pastebin.com
<terry_> dbook82: copy&paste the URL here.
<danl> Typos_King: in this case I know for a fact it is not a required dependency
<Typos_King> hehe
<terry_> dbook82: dmesg |grep cd |grep rw | pastebinit
<cdavis> On one of my bisigi theme's there is a little triangle below the image that switches the images, but I don't even see any other images? What is the mutli backgrounds for?
<Typos_King> danl:   I think you can use --ignore-missing
<danl> Typos_King: but that will ignore all of them won't it, not just the one I want
<Terry1> I need help, I had 5 hdd connected before I rebooted and now it is showing me 4 hdd is only connected. How do I get around ubuntu to find that hdd that isn't connected? I have tried to reboot few times and see if that would solve the problem.
<mumphster> Does anyone know why when I try installing and I get to this screen: http://i.imgur.com/CGGxm.jpg it just sits there and does nothing?
<dbook82> terry: i put that in and all it brings up is pastebin.com
<jrtayloriv> My sound works fine unless I have headphones plugged in. I've tried 2 sets of headphones, and it doesn't work with either set, so it's not the headphones. The volume is not muted for the headphones either in alsamixer.  How can I diagnose and fix this?
<danl> I am trying to install a webserver, and under no circumstances do I want mysql
<cdavis> danl: then don't install mysql
<Typos_King> danl    I see.... yes it will... sooo... use it as such, and install the others you want separately :|
<danl> Typos_King: true
<ilovethislinuxst> does anyone know if i can get my yahoo voice/ yahoo messenger going thru some im program here?
<terry_> dbook82: At the terminal type:  dmesg |grep cd |grep rw | pastebinit  and then show us the resulting URL
<Terry1> pastebin.com?
<cdavis> jrtayloriv: did you try to increase the volume of the headphones in alsamixer?
<dbook82> terry: here's what that commend without pastebin was, http://pastebin.com/w6Duu3p4
<jrtayloriv> cdavis, it's at 100%
<Terry1> are you talking to me or terry_?
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me the show me an application that can batch convert NEF images to Jpeg??
<dbook82> brb
<Typos_King> CountDown   where's linux installed at?    sda1?
<civpro> ok here
<Losha> civpro: I've never used sbackup or backuppc, but sbackup has been around a while, and it does incrementals, which will save you space...
<terry_> dbook82: Can you open and close the drive?
<civpro> yes just wanting to do changes and uncompressed at that
<CountDown> Checking...
<Losha> civpro: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#Backup%20Destination%20on%20a%20Remote%20Machine for other options
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<civpro> nice, ill start reading it now
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me the show me an application that can batch convert NEF images to Jpeg??
<civpro> thanks losha
<jacko_> rohithwiz23: ufraw
<haavaros> rohithwiz23: I think you're looking for UFRaw .. apt-get it
<mumphster> Does anyone know why when I try installing and I get to this screen: http://i.imgur.com/CGGxm.jpg it just sits there and does nothing?
<haavaros> rohithwiz23: OH sry ... you said batch ... dunno if it does
<Losha> civpro: ok, we'll be here if you have questions. Note: I would favor any app that has an active mailing list...
<Typos_King> CountDown   sudo fdisk -l
<jrtayloriv> rohithwiz23, http://www.photography-forums.com/linux-batch-nef-jpg-t117702.html
<civpro> ok, let me read over the different options that you and jacko recommended
<civpro> then i shall return :)
<dbook82> terry: by pushing the eject button on the laptop
<ilovethislinuxst> guess my question's not technical enough
<mumphster> ilovethislinuxst: pidgin
<Losha> civpro: they're both mentioned on that page or its links
<ilovethislinuxst> nope. doesn't work.
<mumphster> Why not
<ilovethislinuxst> i spent an hour talking to them.
<danl> Typos_King: actually I think I would have to tell it to download only, remove the mysql packages from the dl directory, do another run with -no-download and -mf
<ilovethislinuxst> it doesn't work for voice. and that's what i need it for.
<terry_> dbook82: cat /proc/scsi/sg/device_strs
<terry_> dbook82: pastebinit /proc/scsi/sg/device_strs
<mumphster> ilovethislinuxst: did you try the official clinet
<vivid> so i updated my karmic server kernel, and now my nfs mount will not mount "mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified"  this happened the last time the kernel updated, but i cant remember how i fixed it
<ssma> Infosys
<mumphster> looks like theres one for linux
<cdavis> What does the little triangle mean below multi-image wallpapers?
<Losha> ilovethislinuxst: if we knew an answer, we'd tell you. We don't withhold...
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm not smart. what is official client?
<Typos_King> danl  .... that may do
<mumphster> ilovethislinuxst: made by yahoo
<rohithwiz23> jrtayloriv: there is no application.. there do know any app for it?
<ilovethislinuxst> they don't support linux
<dbook82> terry: http://pastebin.com/xMCUht3r
<jrtayloriv> rohithwiz23, No, I just did a google search for: convert nef to jpeg linux
<Typos_King> nef?
<jrtayloriv> rohithwiz23, http://otype.de/index.php?id=118
<jrtayloriv> Use ufraw like haavaros said
<terry_> dbook82: If  you put a CD in the deivce and close it, what happens?  (have you tried?
<mumphster> ilovethislinuxst: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Yahoo-Messenger-002.shtml
<jrtayloriv> My sound works fine unless I have headphones plugged in. I've tried 2 sets of headphones, and it doesn't work with either set, so it's not the headphones. The volume is not muted (it's at 100%) for the headphones either in alsamixer.  How can I diagnose and fix this?
<mumphster> made by yahoo
<ilovethislinuxst> too old.
<mumphster> welp
<dbook82> terry: yes, i've tried two music cds, several data cds and the dvd i used to install ubuntu
<ilovethislinuxst> i tried it and it crashed the sh out of my system
<terry_> dbook82: And what happens?
<od3n> can anyone tell me what this means
<od3n> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mumphster> Does anyone know why when I try installing and I get to this screen: http://i.imgur.com/CGGxm.jpg it just sits there and does nothing?
<Typos_King> od3n  I'd think so
<danl> where does apt-get download when using -d
<dbook82> terry: with the music cds they spin for a few seconds, then nothing. for the data cds and the dvd, nothing
<Spaztic_One> Anyone wanna help me uninstall Ubuntu?
<terry_> od3n: Means that you have apt-get running (or synaptic package manager).
<od3n> thats what I thought
<od3n> but I dont see where it is running
<Losha> od3n: open a terminal and type ps ax to see if apt or synaptic is running...
<ilovethislinuxst> 1357 people and no one can tell me how to hook up yahoo voice to a ubuntu os?
<Typos_King> danl:    apt uses /var/cache/apt/archives   for ALL .debs
<danl> Typos_King: just found it, thanks
<Typos_King> danl:    I usually install and back them up hehehe, then do a 'clean'
<Losha> ilovethislinuxst: that tells you something: apparently no-one else uses it....
<terry_> dbook82: I don't know what to tell you, but have a pretty good idea the drive works and you just don't realize it.
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm trying to do SSH with X11 forwarding to a remote machine from my ubuntu... i did ssh -X to that remote machine, and in there, i set up the DISPLAY env variable to point to my mahcine (say ... export DISPLAY=10.147.18.18:0).. but then when i tried to run xterm it complains about 'Can't open display: 10.147.18.18').  Any idea on whats happening? I've already added that remote machine to my xhost (by doing xhost +ip address of remot
<NeoCicak> e machine)
<CountDown> Typos_King: (Sorry, had to reboot)  sudo fdisk -l says that I have three devices: sda1, sda2, and sda5.  1 and 5 are Linux, 2 is Extended.  2 and 5 both start at 13 and end at 30401.  1 starts at 1 and ends at 12.
<danl> Typos_King: to what end?
<od3n> what would it look like
<Andorin> How do I stop Ubuntu from correcting the system clock for Daylight Savings Time?
<terry_> dbook82: If you want to install 8.04, download  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.4-desktop-i386.iso  and burn CD
<ilovethislinuxst> i guess you have to be a smart linux person to get answers here.
<civpro> like the web interface jacko and losha
<dbook82> terry: from the help i've gotten here, we've found ubuntu recognizes the drive, but i can't mount it, and can't run anything
<civpro> definitely nice
<jacko_> NeoCicak: if you want to use x11 tunneling through ssh you shouldnt be setting your DISPLAY env var manually
<Losha> civpro: fair enough, that's a good reason to go with it...
<madjoe> How to use traceroute in Ubuntu Karmic?
<jacko_> NeoCicak: if it isnt working for you, you probably need to enable it in the sshd_config of the server and/or ssh_config on the client
<Losha> ilovethislinuxst: you being smart has nothing to do with it, we just don't know the answer...
<Typos_King> danl:    apt-get install, checks the cache whenever it tries to install anything, BUT if it finds it already there, it doesn't download it, sooooo, I can... say have the Gimp .debs, I dump them in the cache folder, tell apt-get to install gimp, it finds all files, it says, need to fetch 0kb of 5mbs or so :), there's an app also to back them all up too, AptOnCD
<ilovethislinuxst> ubuntu linux for humans, yeah right.
<NeoCicak> jacko_ : oh... so what do i need to do?  i 've checked those files that you mentioned....
<jacko_> civpro: yeah, its really nice to use.  i love it.  it's the only open-source backup solution i've used, but it's lightyears ahead of legato networker or veritas netbackup in terms of usability.
<terry_> dbook82: Not much I can do from here.  If you bring your PC to my house, maybe... but from here I just don't think I can tell much about it.
<danl> Typos_King: nice
<CountDown> All the humans are dead.
<haavaros> exit
<terry_> CountDown: What have you done!
<jacko_> NeoCicak: enable it in the sshd_config of the server and/or ssh_config on the client.  'man ssh_config'  'man sshd_config'
<Losha> Yes, just bots left I'm afraid...
<CalmvsKhaos> ilovethislinuxst, they don't get much dumber than me, and Ive been using Ubuntu off and on for 2 years :D, hang in there man!
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: we're volunteers and we just don't know the answer. Have you tried empathy yet? perhaps it knows how to do yahoo with voice
<dbook82> terry: i've downloaded 8.04 just haven't made a disk yet. 1) don't want to use another dvd-r 2) i SHOULD be able to use my drive with 9.10. GRR its frustrating...
<ilovethislinuxst> i can't believe there's not one person on here that can help me with my question.
<NeoCicak> jacko_: hmm.. you are right.... i can just ssh -X to another machine, do xterm and it works.....
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: have you checked the forums yet?
<Losha> dbook82: agreed, it's frustrating. I feel your pain...
<dbook82> terry: i have a ton of info on a thread i posted on ubuntu forums, would you like the link?
<CountDown> ilovethislinuxst: At this point, I don't even know what your question is.  All I know is that you are surprised it hasn't been answered.
<terry_> dbook82: You SHOULD be able to use it.  I don't see why not.  Yes, send me the link.
<NeoCicak> jacko_ : so something must be wrong in that first machine.... the problem is that i already have DISPLAY env variable set in that first machine, so i thought i need to change it to point to my machine
<plitter> how can i add locations to locate?
<ilovethislinuxst> so so frustrating
<danl> Typos_King: worked like a charm... -d, them delete, then, -m --no-download
<danl> Typos_King: thanks
<terry_> dbook82: But first.  Is this system fully updated?
<dbook82> Terry: there ya go, most all of the code from the terminal and two screenshots, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8982958#post8982958
<jacko_> NeoCicak: you need to comment out whatever rc script is setting it explicitly.  that's prbly what's breaking it for you.
<Typos_King> :)
<djura-san> Hello. How to disable grub 2 themes and use just plain text in 9.10? Can i just delete "/etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme" script?
<ilovethislinuxst> i want to connect yahoo voice/yahoo messenger thru an im that is supported by ubuntu
<ilovethislinuxst> can anyone help me?
<djura-san> *plain text for boot
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: Have You Tried Empathy Yet? Have You Tried Searching The Forums For An Answer?
<danl> Typos_King: let me see if I get this right, I can delete everything /var/cache/apt/archives ?
 * danl has very limited space
<CountDown> ilovethislinuxst: Not sure about voice.  Pidgin or Empathy are the two most popular clients for Ubuntu.
<dbook82> terry: difine fully updated?
<Losha> djura-san: that would work, but I think the preferred option is to chmod -x /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme so it no longer runs
<Spaztic_One> Losha, can you give me a hand?
<Spaztic_One> losha, its not sound this time, I promise =)
<ilovethislinuxst> voice is the main thing i need. god.
<Typos_King> CountDown   http://pastebin.ca/1844184    <---- in short, I assume your install to usb, updated the Grub in the hd0, or the 1st hard drive and is looking for the usb, by chroot'ing to your linux in the HD, and reloading it back with grub-install... it should point out to the Hd and not the usb
<arakthor> ilovethislinuxst, http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ may work (I have never used it). Pidgin does not supoprt voice. Empathy supports, at a minimum, GTalk and Jabber (I do not know about other protocols)
<djura-san> Losha: thank you. Will try that now :)
 * Typos_King dashes
<Losha> Spaztic_One: if I can, my batting average isn't exactly brilliant lately...
<NeoCicak> jacko_ : thx
<Spaztic_One> losha: Can you help me uninstall Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: are you ignoring the answers you're getting on purpose? there's people who are trying to help you, including me
<arakthor> ilovethislinuxst, according to http://live.gnome.org/Empathy Yahoo voice is not supported in empathy
<scarra3> quick question I setup remote desktop viewer but is there a way I can use it on my server beccause its headless so I wont be able to give access is there a setting I can set that always it to connect without confirmation?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: can you be a bit more specific? The whole thing?
<Spaztic_One> Losha, Yes, I'm tired of its shenanigans.
<Losha> Spaztic_One: back to windows then?
<Spaztic_One> Losha, Unfortunately, yes.
<ilovethislinuxst> myrtti, i really am listening. so far no one has one that works. alotough i apprecieat e the suggestions.
<Losha> Spaztic_One: nothing to it, just put in the windows install cd, and, er, install...
<scarra3> Or is there something else I can setup
<ilovethislinuxst> and by the way, the words and lines are flying past my screeen.
<ilovethislinuxst> so it's tough to keep up.
<Spaztic_One> Losha, I didn't overwrite Windows. I did a dual install without re-partitioning.
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: you could atleast acknowledge that the suggestions you've been given you've already tried, so people know not to suggest them again.
<Losha> Spaztic_One: ok, so you want to delete the linux partitions and grow the windows one to use up the freed space?
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me the show me an application that can batch convert NEF images to Jpeg??
<madjoe> Traceroute doesn't work for Karmic??
<Myrtti> madjoe: try tracepath
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm trying to read and look and reply so fast. i'm sorry.
<plitter> how can i add locations to locates database?
<madjoe> Myrtti: should I remove traceroute?
<ilovethislinuxst> i need something that works. i'm sure someone has found something that works %100.
<Spaztic_One> Losha, yes, basically. when I had the Ubuntu CD, it chose "Install within Windows"
<Myrtti> madjoe: no, you don't need to uninstall it
<mumphster> Does anyone know why when I try installing and I get to this screen: http://i.imgur.com/CGGxm.jpg it just sits there and does nothing?
<madjoe> Myrtti: Does tracepath require traceroute?
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: it might just be that there is *no* app that does yahoo voice. I've not heard of a one.
<Losha> Spaztic_One: oh, was that a wubi install do you know?
<Myrtti> madjoe: no.
<novas0x2a> the stock jaunty kernel seems to have conntrack built in to the kernel (instead of a module, so i can't blacklist it)... i don't need a stateful firewall, and conntrack is dropping packets due to not enough memory. This machine is memory-bound, so increasing the conntrack memory isn't a good idea. Is there a way to disable connection tracking?
<scarra3> Ok im using ubuntu desktop as a VM server now im now going to have anything attached to the server like a mouse, keyboard or monitor so I can use the remote desktop because it requires confirmation on the system you trying to connect to is there somthing else I can use?
<dbook82> terry: did i bury you?
<Spaztic_One> Losha, I do not know. What's "wubi?"
<scarra3> Any suggestions or ideas
<dbook82> spaztic: wubi is a windows install of linux
<Losha> Spaztic_One: http://wubi-installer.org/  Is that what you used?
<Gnea> mumphster: it's probably doing something, but you'll need to tell it to tell you what that is
<mumphster> what
<scarra3> Ok seriously does no one have a suggestions
<scarra3> *suggestion
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me the show me an application that can batch convert NEF images to Jpeg??
<madjoe> Myrtti: no, doesn't work...
<Gnea> mumphster: see where it gives you a chance to press ESC?
<l3iohazard> What have you used scarra3
<mumphster> yes it gives me an option to boot to windows
<Spaztic_One> Losha: That has the correct logo, but my download was from www.ubuntu.com
<mumphster> or finish my ubuntu install
<vivid> how can i make portmap start before nfs-kernel-server? i cannot mount any shares unless i manually stop nfs, restart portmap, and then start nfs
<scarra3> You half to be more specific l3iohazard
<terry_> dbook82: Now  you know that when you put a CD into the drive and close it, nothing will happen until you make it happen, Right?
<Gnea> mumphster: it also allows you to change the boot parameters of ubuntu
<jacko_> rohithwiz23: i already did.  ufraw
<mumphster> or give it a grub command
<mumphster> oaky but why would I need to do this
<l3iohazard> Well first what do you want to do?
<mumphster> I'm using wubi by the way
<ilovethislinuxst> that's why i don't want to try it
<ilovethislinuxst> without knowing.
<Gnea> mumphster: so you can change the kernel line to not include the 'quiet splash' options
<scarra3> k im using ubuntu desktop as a VM server now im now going to have anything attached to the server like a mouse, keyboard or monitor so I can use the remote desktop because it requires confirmation on the system you trying to connect to is there somthing else I can use?
<scarra3> I want to be able to edit the VM's
<mumphster> Gnea: gotcha
<mumphster> what should I type
<dbook82> terry: so its not like windows. something abt mounting it right?
<rohithwiz23> jacko_: Its not batch converting.. i can only do it one at a time
<Gnea> mumphster: it tells you which buttons to press in order to [e]dit a line
<ilovethislinuxst> is there an empathe channel?
<Losha> Spaztic_One: you know, I don't know much about it. Best wait for someone who knows it better than I, sorry.... World:1 Losha:0
<terry_> dbook82: What happens when you give the command   eject  ?
<mumphster> Oh okay so there should be a line to enable verbose mode?
<mumphster> gotcha
<Gnea> exactly.
<mumphster> ill go give that a try
<scarra3> any suggestions l3iohazard
<l3iohazard> You can use the vmware server itself can't you
<mumphster> thanks
<Gnea> mumphster: by default, verbosity is on. ubuntu quells it.
<l3iohazard> As far as the list of machines
<jacko_> rohithwiz23: did you read the documentation?  "For batch processing of images use ufraw-batch."
<dbook82> terry: if i just type eject, nothing
<Spaztic_One> Losha, Ah, I'm sorry today has been such an off day for you.
<terry_> dbook82: eject  #And hit Enter
<scarra3> I can but I need to connect to the server t edit everything when I half to edit it like updates etc... I can since there is going to be nothing attached
<Losha> Spaztic_One: never mind, the small victories, eh?
<melik`> HAPPY ST PETERS DAY EVERYONE
<ilovethislinuxst> can someone tell me if there's an empathy channel or a gnoche channel?
<Spaztic_One> Losha True
<rohithwiz23> jacko_: The terminal command is not working.. do you want me to show you the error message when i try?
<dbook82> terry: holy crap! thats the first time it ejected when i typed eject!
<Gnea> melik`: please don't yell, also it's not peter, it's patrick
<l3iohazard> IDK you could try to set it up to update manually
<melik`> OOPS I MEANT ST PATRICK Gnea THANKS
<melik`> LOLLL ST PETER, WHAT WAS I THINKING!
<melik`> WHAT A KLUTZ!
<Gnea> !caps | melik`
<ubottu> melik`: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CalmvsKhaos> oh boy we have a live one folks
<ilovethislinuxst> can someone answere my question please?
<terry_> dbook82: eject -t #And hit Enter
<neezer96> My wireless is set to disabled, when I boot up, and I'm not sure how to fix it. I'm in 9.10 right now, and it won't work in 10.04 alpha.
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: have you tried joining either channel?
<scarra3> So anyone else have any sugggestions
<CalmvsKhaos> ilovethislinuxst, ,asked and answered 14 times.
<l3iohazard> What was your question ilovethislinuxst
<neezer96> anyone know if there is a simple fix?
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't know if there's a channel to join, and i don't know how to find it. gd it. this so frustrating
<dbook82> terry: i'm on a laptop it doesn't close by itself
<dbook82> eject
<terry_> dbook82: oh yea.  Well close it and do this:
<Losha> ilovethislinuxst: first hit on google "empathy irc channel"
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: you just type:  /join #empathy  and such and see if there's anyone there
<terry_> strace eject
<arakthor> ilovethislinuxst, according to http://live.gnome.org/Empathy the irc channel is #empathy on irc.gimp.org
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't like to use google. i'll check another site.
<dbook82> terry: whoa.... thats a lot of data, hang on i'll pastebin it
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: you prefer to use bing?
<scarra3> Ok let me rephraase I need to connect to my server somehow without having to be at the other computer to give athorization
<ilovethislinuxst> is that a different irc than this one?
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: yes, you need to type:  /server irc.gimp.org
<terry_> dbook82: You could do: strace eject |pastebinit
<eremite> ilovethislinuxst, type  /server irc.gimp.org   and then type    /join #empathy
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't understand
<eremite> ilovethislinuxst, type  /server irc.gimp.org   and then type    /join #empathy
<Gnea> all IRC commands start with a /
<Siria_Calv> Can anyone give me the apt lines for the repositories of previous versions of ubuntu? I have 9.10
<administrator_> hello,anybody here?
<terry_> administrator_: no
<ilovethislinuxst> unkonw command
<dbook82> terry: thats not seeming to work, even tho i got pastebinit, but here it is: http://pastebin.com/R1s6d8h2
<arakthor> !hi | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eremite> What is there to not understand?  TYPE /server irc.gimp.com in this chat room, and then type /join #empathy in this chat room
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: like I just typed: "ilovethislinuxst: like I just typed: ", but instead of that, I would type: "/server irc.gimp.org"
<ilovethislinuxst> gd it. unkonwn command
<water_3rd> anybody here chinese?
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: oh wait, you're using pidgin?
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: and please stop swearing, we can read that.
<Myrtti> !cn | water_3rd
<ubottu> water_3rd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ilovethislinuxst> YES!
<adorablepuppy> I tried to copy a partition to a blank partition with dd, but the copied partition now has the filesystem type "loop". Is there any way I can make it so the target partition has the correct filesystem type?
<Spaztic_One> Oh, um, So you guys know, Empathy doesn't support IRC commands currently.
<neezer96> hmmm anyone know about getting my disabled network working again?
<water_3rd> 呵呵
<Losha> Spaztic_One: seems badly misnamed, then...
<Spaztic_One> lol
<terry_> dbook82: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<ilovethislinuxst> how do i make this writing stop going so fast?
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me the show me an application that can batch convert NEF images to Jpeg??
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't care about the chinese stuff and nef images
<ilovethislinuxst> i just want to keep up with my own question
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: it's in the pidgin config/preferences then, you'll need to alter your account settings to go from irc.freenode.net to irc.gimp.org
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: you quit.
<adorablepuppy> The partition I backed up was a hfs+, but there is no way to make an hfs+ in linux, so I figured that a clone of the partition would do. But it's marked as loop. :(
<ilovethislinuxst> what do you mean quit?
<Aaal3> how do i view a list of all command performed at system startup? I have removed gdm with update-rc.d, yet im still booting into X
<dbook82> terry: ok and this is what i get, http://pastebin.com/x4w9NkP4
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: do you not know how to use pidgin?
<Siria_Calv> Can anyone give me the apt lines for the repositories of previous versions of ubuntu? I have 9.10
<ilovethislinuxst> no, i don't. why do you think i'm so frustrated?
<n2diy_> ilovethislinuxst: that is the only way to stop the fast writing, is to quit the list.
<matelot> hi whoever on Jaunty original kernel, pls tell me what "vmlinuz......" number you have
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: this is IRC we help several people at a time. If you want exclusive help, use forums, as I've suggested before, or pay someone to help in your problem.
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: I had no idea, I don't know you, so I'm not going to assume what your problem is. anyway, I suggest that you try xchat out, it's a bit more intuitive for this level of chat.
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm broke and i need an answer now.
<mkquist> ilovethislinuxst: u can scroll back
<eremite> ilovethislinuxst use a different IRC client, Pidgen is crap.  Use XCHAT.
 * matelot hi whoever on Jaunty original kernel, pls tell me what "vmlinuz......" number you have
<mkquist> ilovethislinuxst: my prefis konversation
<adorablepuppy> the command I made was dd if=/dev/sdb3 of=/dev/sda4
<adorablepuppy> Is that not proper to clone a partition?
<Spaztic_One> Chatzilla
<ilovethislinuxst> omg.
<CalmvsKhaos> lol
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: we're volunteers and we can't do magic and special tricks for you. If there is no application that does yahoo voice on linux, then we can't magically help you
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: in the free software world, people are in no position to demand anything from anyone, please keep that in mind.
<eremite> Spaztic_One, only works if you have a Mozilla browser open, correct?
<Aaal3> how do i view a list of all command performed at system startup? I have removed gdm with update-rc.d, yet im still booting into X
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me the show me an application that can batch convert NEF images to Jpeg??
<Losha> rohithwiz23: check out ufraw, http://ufraw.sourceforge.net/Install.html
<ilovethislinuxst> i paid fo rthis.
<Spaztic_One> You can get XLU or whatever and run it solo
<DIL> ok, 2 questions (1) so i ssh into my remote linux box and it tells  me there are 7 updates, how do i install these; (2) how do i configure the box to login automatically on reboot
<ilovethislinuxst> 35 dollars.
<Myrtti> ilovethislinuxst: for what?
 * matelot hi whoever on Jaunty original kernel, pls tell me what "vmlinuz......" number you have
<ilovethislinuxst> u
<Blue1> Aaal3: chkconfig
<ilovethislinuxst> buntu
<Spaztic_One> But I have firefox open constantly anyway, so its no matter for me.
<eremite> ilovethislinuxst, you should not have payed for Ubuntu.
<ilovethislinuxst> well, i did. ok?
<eremite> ilovethislinuxst, Ubuntu si free.
<Gnea> ilovethislinuxst: I don't care, I'm not seeing a single cent of it, I'm an unpaid volunteer. if you want my help, then please, show some respect and patience.
<eremite> ilovethislinuxst, are you trolling or are you serious about your problems?
<Siria_Calv> Can anyone give me the apt lines for the repositories of previous versions of ubuntu? I have 9.10
<Blue1> Siria_Calv: not adivsed
<Myrtti> Siria_Calv: why would you want previous version repo info?
<Hick0rd> Hello,
<eremite> Hello Hick0rd
<madjoe> Can anyone confirm that tracepath www.google.com actually works?!
<ilovethislinuxst> hold on i'm in a different screeen now
<eremite> google?  What is that?
 * matelot hi whoever on Jaunty original kernel, pls tell me what "vmlinuz......" number you have
<dbook82> terry: ? ya still there?
<Hick0rd> How do I find the default ssh motd in Ubuntu?
 * Gnea holds onto nothing
<Myrtti> !repeat | matelot
<ubottu> matelot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<terry_> dbook82: So let us see if  we can mount a CD manually.  Put in a data CD and close it.
<Blue1> madjoe: look hookahed on fonix - google werks 4 me!
<juxta_> Hick0rd: it's in /etc/motd
<Siria_Calv> I need previous repositories because the 9.10 ones don't have libgtk1.2, and I have to have libgtk1.2 in order to run some programs
<Myrtti> Hick0rd: /etc/motd.tail
<dbook82> terry: ok put in data cd and closed
<terry_> dbook82: sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<madjoe> Blue1: Come again?
<juxta_> but it's generated at reboot from another file, I think
<Siria_Calv> libgtk1.2 is in the 9.10 repo database, but is not actually available in the 9.10 repos
<Blue1> madjoe: yes google works
<Hick0rd> juxta_, http://pastebin.com/CGe7cMJu
<Hick0rd> Myrtti, http://pastebin.com/CGe7cMJu
<Losha> Hick0rd: look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the line Banner
<adorablepuppy> parted says my partition /dev/sda4 is loop
<madjoe> Blue1: no, not google, TRACEPATH!
<n-iCe> Hi, why can't I use gzip -dc boot.img.gz >/dev/sda
<Hick0rd> It's a random motd.
<dbook82> terry: didn't do anything, but hang on i'll try again
<n-iCe> says permission denied
<Hick0rd> how do I modify it?
<pepper_haze> does anyone know why I don't get all the graphics with wine?
<BUDDAH> guys noobie question if the terminal is doing something how do i stop and return to the prompt?
<Blue1> madjoe: traceroute maybe?  Ive not heard of tracepath
<adorablepuppy> BUDDAH: CTRL+X usually does the trick. CTRL+Z to suspend. fg to bring it back.
<dbook82> terrry: ok its says directory exists
<Gnea> BUDDAH: usually ctrl-c (^c)
<BUDDAH> thx :D
<papo> amigos tengo un problema que se me esta presentando con el audio sera que me pueden ayudar
<madjoe> Blue1: tracepath is the default one.. traceroute is a piece of sh*t - it doesn't work
<eremite> BUDDAH, there are several possibel solutions.  Try pressing q.  Try pressing Shift : and then Q.  Try ctrl+q.
<Hick0rd> Myrtti, Need to figure out where is the file that generate this output in /etc/motd?
<Losha> !es | papo
<ubottu> papo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<n-iCe> papo: #ubuntu-es
<terry_> dbook82: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<Gnea> madjoe: traceroute works just fine here
<Hick0rd> juxta, got my point?
<CalmvsKhaos> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/09/%23ubuntu.txt  search for ilovethislinuxst, he did this same thing on 3/09/2010 LOL
<Hick0rd> Losha, got my point?
<n-iCe> Hi, why can't I use gzip -dc boot.img.gz >/dev/sda , says permission denied, any ideas?
<madjoe> Gnea: hm.. I've seen lots of reports that it doens't work.. and it doesn't work for me... am I missing something here?
<dbook82> terry: this is what i get, mount: can't find /dev/cdrom/mnt/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Losha> Hick0rd: read my msg? look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the line Banner
<Gnea> madjoe: some sites block traceroute, some don't.
<DIL> ok, 2 questions (1) so i ssh into my remote linux box and it tells  me there are 7 updates, how do i install these; (2) how do i configure the box to login automatically on reboot
<juxta> Hick0rd: yeah. I forget the name of the file though
<terry_> dbook82: sudo mount  /dev/cdrom    /mnt/cdrom
<Hick0rd> Losha, Banner has nothing to do with the motd message.
<madjoe> Gnea: I've tried it on Google, and my own sites - nothing seems to work
<dbook82> tery: any extra spaces
<Losha> Hick0rd: obviously I don't know the answer then....
<Hick0rd> juxta, I am trying to search for this file.
<arakthor> DIL, to update use: "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<terry_> dbook82: Notice the space between /dev/cdrom  and   /mnt/cdrom
<Hick0rd> Losha, thanks.
<Gnea> madjoe: perhaps your country restricts its use
<DIL> arakthor, ty
<terry_> dbook82: sudo   mount   /dev/cdrom    /mnt/cdrom
<madjoe> Gnea: maybe... perhaps I should call my ISP, or someone...
<skullcandy> Hey guys, how do you install the divx codec in ubuntu?
<arakthor> DIL, np
<Gnea> madjoe: I can traceroute yahoo.com just fine here
<Hick0rd> Anybody knows the file that generate the SSH motd message ?
<Losha> dbook82: doesn't all this sound weirdly familiar to you?
<terry_> !dvd | skullcandy
<ubottu> skullcandy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dbook82> terry: this is what i get, mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only. kind of but no. i'm a n00b to ubuntu
<happyface> is there a way to chroot from windows to a linux partition?
<Blue1> madjoe: from man for tracepath:  The situation with tracepath is worse, because commercial IP routers do not return  enough  information in  icmp  error  messages.
<madjoe> Gnea: this is how I see it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149996 BTW, Can you try to traceroute to my ip? 93.141.2.188
<terry_> dbook82: ls /mnt/cdrom/
<eremite> happyface, i have no idea how to access an ext3-4 from Windows, but there are apps for ext2 and maybe ext3 on windows that will endable access to linux partitions.
<terry_> Losha: so, we've been here before....?
<happyface>  eremite: ok thanks
<Losha> terry_: he's been trying to get this working for days. This is the first time i've seen the thing mount. What did you change?
<Hick0rd> I am searching for the file that generate a random output on /etc/motd. http://pastebin.com/CGe7cMJu
<n-iCe> Hi, why can't I use gzip -dc boot.img.gz >/dev/sda , says permission denied, any ideas?
<terry_> dbook82: Let me ask you a quick question, (b4 we go any further):  Have you added a new user to this system?
<terry_> dbook82: Are you in fact using the new user that you have created?
<skullcandy> Thankyou terry i will install and check back when its done
<terry_> skullcandy: NP
<Hick0rd> Any ideas?
<Blue1> madjoe: i don't make it all the way to croatia - this is as far as I got:  20  149.6.30.30 (149.6.30.30)  208.324 ms * *
<Losha> Hick0rd: I'm not convinced that the msg is generated by ssh. It might come from the .bashrc of the user...
<pepper_haze> does anyone here know how to get more windows graphics for wine?
<BUDDAH> any wifi geeks here? ;E
<dbook82> terry: i'm under my profile i set up when i installed ubuntu, and that line of code tells me whats on the cd!!!
<madjoe> Blue1: yeah, that's in Spain, Madrid, I guess...
<mumphster> hey Gnea http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v50/Grunt/?action=view&current=CIMG0010.jpg it gets stuck on this
<Blue1> madjoe: sorry
<madjoe> Blue1: the same as some result of my testing...
<mumphster> Could that mean I have bad ram or something?
<terry_> dbook82: Your system is reading the CD.  Very good. It works.
<Blue1> mumphster: have you run a memory test?
<pepper_haze> I was also wondering, is there a way of turning off x-server with the service command?
<madjoe> Blue1: well, it seems I have a problem with my own ISP, or country.. or I don't know who
<Gnea> madjoe: 9  CROATIAN-TELECOM.POS8-0-0.ar2.VIE1.gblx.net (64.215.185.194)  156.951 ms  157.245 ms  157.655 ms
<terry_> dbook82: Have you created a new user on this system?
<Hick0rd> Losha, Nothing within the user's .bashrc
<Gnea> 10  * * *
<mumphster> Blue1: no not yet but I guess thats my next step
<Losha> Hick0rd: keep looking. Is there a .login ?
<dbook82> terry: no other user other than myself
<madjoe> Gnea: what's that?
<terry_> dbook82: How many user accounts are on this system?  1, 2 or 3 ...?  or...?
<Andorin> How do I stop Ubuntu from correcting the system clock for Daylight Savings Time?
<dbook82> terry: 1
<Gnea> madjoe: that's the 9th hop, from there it's all *'s
<Hick0rd> Losha, there's a file somewhere that generate some information about your system and put it in /etc/motd.
<Blue1> madjoe: sometimes routers go down....
<terry_> dbook82: Ok, well the CDROM drive works. Looks like  you are good to go.
<dbook82> terry: so do i need to type that code in everytime  i put something in the drive?
<madjoe> Gnea: oh, well.. I'm trying to investigate where the problem is.. so you can hop to croatian network then? but not to go all the way to my pc?
<Losha> Hick0rd: I don't think that's how it works. I think it's a script that runs each time you login....
<terry_> dbook82: But just just to see what you have, show your /etc/group file.    pastebinit /etc/group
<Gnea> madjoe: correct.
<madjoe> Gnea: so "the problem" is between me and my ISP
<terry_> dbook82: Let us take a look.
<BUDDAH> can u list creation date of a file in terminal?
<Hick0rd> Losha, script = file
<Losha> pepper_haze: most apps don't run exactly the same in wine as they do under windows. Most don't work at all...
<Hick0rd> Losha, exactly
<dbook82> terry: ok doing the paste bin it thing only bring up pastebin.com
<Gnea> madjoe: I think you're right
<terry_> dbook82: Then just upload the file.
<madjoe> Gnea: could it possible be my configuration's fault? is there something I should do with Ubuntu to double check it? firewall (which I haven't installed), or something like that?
<Losha> Hick0rd: script = executable file that *runs* when you login, generating output. Not the same as a plain old text file....
<dbook82> terry: i'm using gedit
<pepper_haze> losha, thanks for the info
<pepper_haze> I was running a app before in wine that worked, but now it doesn't work at all
<Gnea> madjoe: not likely, your ISP has its own policy set in place
<pepper_haze> Like it works, but I am getting less of the graphics with it
<Hick0rd> Losha, can you help me on this?
<dbook82> terry: here ya go, http://pastebin.com/0hsatPFL
<madjoe> Gnea, it's my ISP then... arrrgh!
<pepper_haze> how do you get the graphics back with wine
<Batch> Are there any drivers besides i915 for  "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)" that i can use to make the games i play non-laggy and get decent fps?
<n-iCe> Hi, why can't I use gzip -dc boot.img.gz >/dev/sda , says permission denied, any ideas?
<Losha> Hick0rd: are you logged in over ssh to the remote system?
<pepper_haze> I think its beacuse of my graphics driver, right?
<Batch> n-iCe, sudo gzip -dc boot.img.gz >/dev/sda
<terry_> dbook82: Ok, looks good.
<Gnea> madjoe: well, that's not necessarily a bad thing. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is a good site
<Hick0rd> Losha, Nah, ssh to localhost.
<eremite> Batch, I use the Intel drivers and it makes gaming on linux a joke.  I get 25 fps on games I would normally get 80 fps
<n-iCe> Batch:  same
<bigtom21485> if im getting a buffer i/o error when im trying to load my ubuntu livecd what does that mean?
<Batch> eremite, The fps i get makes even not very graphics dependant games unplayable.
<Batch> n-iCe, Use that command. :P
<n-iCe> Batch: i did
<dbook82> terry: do i need to type the ls /mnt/cdrom everytime i put a disc in?
<Batch> oh
<Losha> Hick0rd: look around the account you're logged into (ls -al) for files beginning with a period like .login and .bashrc
<cecilia_> hi guys, i have no sound on flash videos, like youtube, again... i was here today in the morning, someone helped me telling me to sudo pt-get install flashplugin-installer, it worked, but now I restarted the computer, the problem is here again
<eremite> Batch, I get 15 fps in AssaultCube, a game made for old hardware and dial-up players.
<IGUSS> olá sou novo
<IGUSS> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Batch> eremite, Lol.
<eremite> Batch, also, turn off compiz for gaming if you use it.
<Batch> eremite, Found a work around yet?
<Batch> eremite, I have :)
<eremite> Batch, yes, Windows XP.
<dbook82> terry: holy crap! i pulled up nautilus and there is the disk on the left side!!!
<Losha> !pt | IGUSS
<ubottu> IGUSS: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Batch> eremite, Rofl. If you can tell me how to boot XP off a usb i'd use it to.
<eremite> dbook82, yes, nautalius mounts discs
<Hick0rd> Losha, only .bashrc.
<madjoe> Blue1, Gnea: thanks! I think I know where the problem is.. I'll contact my ISP tomorrow
<dbook82> terry: so everytime i put a disk in i have to type that ls /mnt/cdrom/?
<Ted`> Can anyone tell me where I might find a fax modem that will work with 9.10 64 bit?
<Losha> Hick0rd: read it, some of them source other files e.g. /etc/bashrc which might contain commands...
<Losha> Ted`: almost any *external* fax modem should work. PCI modems often only work with windows drivers so beware...
<dbook82> eremite: same question, do i need to type "ls /mnt/cdrom/ when i want it to read a disc?
<cecilia_>  hi guys, i have no sound on flash videos, like youtube, again... i was here today in the morning, someone helped me telling me to sudo pt-get install flashplugin-installer, it worked, but now I restarted the computer, the problem is here again...i recently installed 9.04 and mu soundcard is fine, media players are working normally
<Ted`> okay thank you Losha
<Gnea> !winmodem | Losha
<ubottu> Losha: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Hick0rd> Losha, nothing except the usual lines.
<Batch> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Batch> !flash | cecilia_
<ubottu> cecilia_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dbook82> ???
<terry_> Someone tell dbook82 what to do with CDs because I use LTS (therefore I am on 8.04 and am afraid I will describe something a little different) (and shoot him further into "left field).
<cecilia_> but i already installed flash...
<cecilia_> i did it many ways
<Losha> Ted`: You know about http://www.gotfreefax.com/ ?
<terry_> dbook82 uses 9.10
<Hick0rd> Losha, this might help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1408454&highlight=ssh+motd
<Losha> Hick0rd: what version of sshd are you running? On what os version?
<dbook82> terry: what you suggested worked, what i want to know is do i need to do it everytime i inster a disc?
<cecilia_> via adobe page, via apt-get install flashplugin-installer, via apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree...
<terry_> dbook82: No, you don't
<Batch> eremite, What fps do you get on glxgears?
<Hick0rd> Losha, found it, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/update-motd.html
<dbook82> terry: ok then =D thank you, very much, i've been working on this for the last two days
<cecilia_> why did it work in the morning and now i have no sound again...?
<Losha> Hick0rd: ah, well done. That explains it. I'm running 8.04...
<terry_> dbook82: If you use 8.04-LTS (as I do), when you put in a CD, an icon comes up on the desktop.  At which point you click on the icon and nautilus pops up on the screen and displays the contents of the CD.  Your may be slightly different bacause you use 9.10 and I use 8.04.
<frumious> #reddit
<frumious> Damn.
<Losha> Spaztic_One: I read your pastebin. I agree with everything in it...
<cecilia_> anyone could help me? I already installed many times the flashplugin here, but still have no sound on flash videos
<dbook82> terry: hang on i just put in a different disc, we'll find out
<Ten-Eight> terry: works the same on my 8.10 as well.
<Batch> cecilia_, Be patient
<Batch> Someone will get around to helping you
<terry_> Ten-Eight: Well, I thought so, but from the way he talked, it didn't because he kept saying that nothing was happening.
<terry_> Ten-Eight: You mean 9.10?
<Cress> Hey.
<dbook82> terry: ok i just put in an audio disc, it registered but nautilus says unable mount audio disc, DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.error/noreply
<Ten-Eight> terry: no I meant 8.10. Like you I use 8.04 on my main system but I also have my laptop running 8.10.
<Batch> afk
<dbook82> terry: the drive keeps trying to read it
<terry_> dbook82: You can not mount an audio disk.  An audio disk is different.  An audio disk is designed to play music.
<Ten-Eight> dbook82: bring up Rhythmbox and see what happens.
<dbook82> terry: ok so if i want to listen to music from an audio disc, how do i do that?
<snxs> anyone know what this means "Failed to read CAB descriptor from header file 1" im trying to extract a cab file with unshield and i get that error
<terry_> dbook82: Yea, it may try to "read" it but the filesystem is not created in such a way that it can be read, (not like a data CD).
<jiohdi> unr screen blanking without screensaver or power management... how do I stop it?
<Cress> dbook82: Play it with a movie player, I've had no problem doing it
<dbook82> wait one bringing rhythmbox up
<terry_> dbook82: You can use any number of multi-media applications.  Like amarok or xmms or ... well someone help me out here.  (I don't listen to CDs any more, I've been just ripping them and listening to my mp3s any more...).
<th1ng> lol)
<arand> snxs: Is that not a windows-specific question?
<Cress> Can anyone help me out with a dialup connection problem
<dbook82> terry: nothing shows up on rhythmbox
<Wicked> any ideas why when i "cat /prob/cpuinfo" its only showing 800mhz for the cpu? this is a brand new amd athlon II x2 250 cpu...its a dual core 3.0ghz cpu.
<jiohdi> wicked, uses what it needs
<cal__> if i kill X from the cmd line, it restarts, but loses it's vnc server. how do i start it the same way it starts when rebooting, so that it has a vnc server attached?
<civpro> losha or jacko 1 more question
<Losha> civpro: ask away...
<marginoferror> Wicked, you may have frequency scaling enabled -- your CPU may be slowing itself down when it is idle to conserve power
<Wicked> jiohdi, hmm...so like..under heavy load that will change?
<Wicked> i see
<Wicked> its a brand new system...so very well could be
<Wicked> ill have to look into that. thanks guys :)
<Cress> It's my modem, Motorola sm56, I had built the drivers for it afaik, and installed wvdial and the like, set up my sudo pppconfig, but when I try wvdial, It sends my modem init strings, then says modem not responding, when I try pon provider nothing happens
<snxs> no, im trying to install a game, and i need to extract does files. unshield is supposed to do that but i get an error
<Ten-Eight> dbook82: i just put an audio cd in my drive, it read the disc and up came Rhythmbox to play it for me.
<jiohdi> wicked, I have a laptop and i have the panel thing for cpu frequency, it usually rests at 800 but goes up to 2G on load
<Ten-Eight> dbook82: is the cd you're trying to read a "factory stamped cd" or a burned cd?
<cecilia_>  anyone could help me? I already installed many times the flashplugin here, but still have no sound on flash videos
<dbook82> terry: "factory"
<Wicked> jiohdi, ah. this is litterly brand new...i dont even have the os installed yet...just booted a livecd and noticed it only said 800mhz...and then the whole fake i7 core intel chips from newegg came to mind hehe
<civpro> ok, can u walk me through writing a script to run because i cant seem to get the ssh certs to work so i dont have a password prompt, should be able to write a 2 line bash script shouldnt i?
<civpro> just to take care of password
<Ten-Eight> dbook82: you're using 9.10, correct?
<terry_> dbook82: Try amarok
<th1ng> по руски тут есть кто ? :)
<dbook82> terry: i just downloaded it
<Losha> !ru | th1ng
<ubottu> th1ng: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<terry_> dbook82: Downloaded what?
<dbook82> terry: amaork
<th1ng> !ru
<th1ng> ?
<Nollog> Wow, ubottu does everything.
<th1ng> ок
<th1ng> 10x
<od3n> anyone use amarok
<terry_> dbook82: What did you do?  sudo apt-get install amarok
<Losha> civpro: it doesn't work how you think. ssh won't read passwords from a file, as a security measure. You'd need to run a special program called 'expect' to script it. Might be easier to get ssh certs working!
<dbook82> terry: downloaded from ubuntu sftware center
<od3n> I did that and all it installed was version 2.2.0
<civpro> ok
<civpro> working on that now
<civpro> thanks
<Losha> Nollog: not really, it's all smoke and mirrors...
<Nollog> where is gloom?
<Nollog> I'm idling here to answer her.
<Losha> civpro: have you tried  ssh-copy-id ? man ssh-copy-id
<Losha> Nollog: haven't seen anyone called gloom all day...
<civpro> no i did ssh-keygen -t dsa
<od3n> version 2.3 is out but I cant figured out why it wont install right
<Ghost|BTFH> Man, now this is what I call a packed chatroom.
<cecilia_> i have no sound on flash videos, like youtube, but already installed flashplugin-installer package and flashplugin-nonfree...i've tried everything
<Losha> civpro: should work, but I use rsa instead -- I know that works....
<cecilia_> but still nothing... any ideas?
<dbook82> terry: i'm gonna reboot right quick brb
<matu> lol it is funny to see after performing an apt-get upgrade i have more disk space available ^^
<Ghost|BTFH> cecilia: What are you using?  9.10?  9.04?
<matu> 9.04
<matu> or 9.10 maybe
<matu> it is a good troll over winblow users
<mark__> what log files should i watch to diagnose network erros
<mark__> i know its tail something
<mark__> the command
<matu> ifconfig ? tcpdump ?
<jrtayloriv> My sound works fine unless I have headphones plugged in. I've tried 2 sets of headphones, and it doesn't work with either set, so it's not the headphones. The volume is not muted (it's at 100%) for the headphones either in alsamixer.  How can I diagnose and fix this?
<mark__> no theres a log that you can view that tells you what your adapter is doing
<mark__> like so you can see whats going on
<Ghost|BTFH> jrtayloriv: That would depend on what you're plugging the headphones into...
<snxs> anyone here have ut2004 running ?
<Stephie> Hi
<mark__> anyone know?
<eremite> Hi Stephie
<marginoferror> mark__: do you mean dmesg?  Just type dmesg at the command line and see if that gives you any useful info
<jrtayloriv> Ghost, a laptop Gateway m6888u
<jrtayloriv> Ghost|BTFH, a laptop Gateway m6888u
<Stephie> Hello eremite
<marginoferror> It's chronological with the most recent at the bottom.  If your network card is behaving badly the driver will likely report to dmesg
<marginoferror> Of course, if your network card thinks it's working correctly, it may say nothing of import.  So ymmv.
<mark__> no you have it run awhile your trying to connect
<Yeap> anyone can help-me with pidgin?
<Stephie> I was just in here, and asked for help but my irc client crashed so I don't know if anyone responded
<Ghost|BTFH> jrtayloriv: So, you're plugging into a headphone jack...and you're using ALSA and not Pulse, correct?
<marginoferror> mark__: Not sure then, sorry.
<cal__> if i kill X from the cmd line, it restarts, but loses it's vnc server. how do i start it the same way it starts when rebooting, so that it has a vnc server attached?
<jrtayloriv> Ghost|BTFH, yes, into the headphone jack, and I am using whatever is installed by default, I think ALSA
<Ten-Eight> Yeap: what kind of Pidgin problem?
<mark__> does anyone know
<matu> what do you want to do mark ?
<Ghost|BTFH> jrtayloriv: Ubuntu 9.10?
<matu> mark__:
<mark__> yes
<jrtayloriv> Ghost, yes
<jrtayloriv> arrrgh
<mark__> i know you use tail
<jrtayloriv> Ghost|BTFH, ^^^
<mark__> i just can't remember the rest of the command
<Stephie> Um, Can anyone help me set up my modem? It's a motorola sm56, I'm trying to dialout, I have installed wvdial, build essentials, sm56setup and sl-modem-daemon, Can anyone help me out?
<Ghost|BTFH> jrtayloriv: You have PulseAudio installed by default.  System -> Preferences -> Sound.
<mark__> @matu whats up?
<Euyulio> when's beta1 coming out
<Stephie> When I try wvdial it sends my modem init strings and says modem not responding, and pon doesn't work
<Ghost|BTFH> jrtayloriv: Root around in there, you should be able to figure it out...sadly, I don't do Pulse, so I can't guide you further.  I rip it out right after installation.
<marginoferror> mark__: first, you don't need to be running tail while you're trying to connect.  Tail monitors a file for additional lines, so if you're using tail the thing you're monitoring is being written to a file anyway
<Ten-Eight> Yeap: what kind of Pidgin problem are you having?
<harisund> how do I set how long the notification applet's bubbles stay up? It irritates me to see it on for a loooong time.. can I make it click to go away?
<marginoferror> mark__: The relevant files should all be in /var/logs, but I really think dmesg is the only one that will help you
<jrtayloriv> Ghost|BTFH, Do you think replacing it w/ alsa would fix my problem?
<marginoferror> You can just run the command dmesg -- you could also tail the files in /var/log but I doubt it will give you more useful info
<glp> hello everyone
<l7> hi, is it possible to change how many seconds totem skips ahead or back when you hit the arrow keys?  either via gconf or other means...
<dbook82> ok i
<dbook82> m back
<Losha> cal__: they are started from different places. When you reboot, the boot-time scripts run and start vnc along with a whole load of other things, including X. When you just restart X, it's not a reboot so the boot scripts don't run. You could re-run the boot script when X restarts, but without a bit of fancy programming, you'll end up with two vncservers when you reboot, one started by the boot scripts and one started by X. See the problem?
<mumphster> So I'm trying to install via Wubi and I keep getting suck at this point and it wont go any further: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v50/Grunt/?action=view&current=CIMG0010.jpg
<Ghost|BTFH> jrtayloriv: I would try what I suggested first - especially if you're having zero issues elsewhere in your sound.  But if you're having other issues...ALSA is a good way to go, you just have to go through a few steps to set it up.
<mumphster> and I just tested my ram and its all in good order
<mumphster> :/
<madjoe> Hey, did anyone took his/her picture for an SSH account at BlueHost? :)
<madjoe> I'm thinking of doing that but it's just so weird.
<mumphster> help welp help
<Losha> madjoe: no idea what you're talking about. Are you sure it's on-topic?
<Ten-Eight> l7: not that I know of.
<Spaztic_One> losha: You agree with my decision?
<l7> Ten-Eight: oh well, i'll use VLC
<Stephie> Can someone please help me..
<l7> totem is a  nice program otherwise though
<Ten-Eight> l7: sorry...yeah, it is a nice program. I use mPlayer and it seems to do very well for me.
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: It may have to do with the manga guide to databases, to be honest...
<Losha> Spaztic_One: not the decision, but I agree with all the criticisms and the reasons. You're are not the first person to make those observations. Why do you think linux is still only 1% of desktop systems out there. And this is off-topic...
<mumphster> Ghost|BTFH: perhaps.
<mumphster> :(
<mumphster> I want this ubuntu install to work argh
<madjoe> Losha: http://helpdesk.bluehost.com/index.php/kb/article/180 I was trying to connect to their MySQL database with my Ubuntu, but I guess I'll need an SSH account, because I'm not able to connect directly.
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: In all seriousness...how long did you let it sit like that?
<mumphster> i let it sit overnight once
<mumphster> nothing happened
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: I wish I could, I don't use dial-up anymore.  Is the modem a hardware modem like an external USR?  Most of the hardware modems are supported.
<mark__> can someone help me trouble shoot my wireless issue
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: Okay, because I was gonna say, I've had some that sat for 5-10 minutes and then finally finished up what it needed to do.  Does it work fine in LiveCD mode?
<Losha> madjoe: that makes sense. I probably wouldn't let anyone connect to me unless it was over ssh....
<Stephie> No, It's internal
<harisund> Anyone ? Can I change for how long the notification bubbles are displayed?
<Stephie> Motorola sm56
<mumphster> Ghost|BTFH: last time I checked yes
<mumphster> but that was about a week ago
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: a winmodem type?
<mumphster> and I just checked my ram like 15 minutes ago
<Stephie> yes
<mumphster> and it all tested out fine
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: I'd check that, make sure the CD is a-ok...
<mumphster> its via wubi
<mumphster> and ive tried via a cd too
<mumphster> same error
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: If that's not the case, then we've narrowed it down to something to do with installing via wubi.
<mumphster> well lack of error
<Ghost|BTFH> Ah
<mumphster> It's happened from both
<madjoe> Losha: oh, no... they are not blocking me to connect remotely to my database over there.. there's a whitelist in Cpanel you can assign with your own IP... but it's my ISP
<mumphster> ya I'm stumped
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: So doing an actual install gives the same issue?
<marginoferror> harisund: I'm not aware of any way to configure the notification functionality at all =<
<mumphster> Ghost|BTFH: yp
<mumphster> yup*
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: Have you checked for any compatibility issues with 9.10 vs your lappy?
<harisund> marginoferror: that sucks :( It stays on for way too much longer than I want it to
<Losha> Stephie: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460331
<Stephie> Ten-Eight: I'm pretty sure I had built the drivers for it, and had it all set up (I think) and when I tried wvdial it sent my modem some initilization strings, but then it said modem isn't responding
<mumphster> Ghost|BTFH: ya theres none. I had the same issue with the last version of ubuntu too
<mumphster> its a hp mini 311
<damnit> Hi all !
<mark__> i need help
<mark__> network not working
<mark__> driving me CRAZY!!!!
<Stephie> Losha
<mark__> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!!
<Stephie> Do you understand what it all is, Because I just recently had installed linux, back on xp to fix this, I'd need someone to help me through it
<madjoe> Losha: I thought it was my Ubuntu's fault for a moment.. I don't know how Ubuntu deals with something like a firewall on windows.. I guess it's not necessary... or?
<lyrae> It's happened 3 times in i'd say...2 months. but ubuntu sometimes randomly logs me out to the login screen. any thoughts?
<mumphster> I guess ill sit and wait and see if anyone answers via launchpad
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: 32bit or 64?
<Ghost|BTFH> I'm guessing 32.
<digitalfiz> anyone know the best way to kill a detached screen process if i have the sessionid?
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: I assume the modem is supported then if you have the correct drivers?
<mumphster> Ghost|BTFH: 32bit
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<mumphster> 3 gigs of ram installed
<HowardtheDuck> any lxde users in here?
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: I assume the modem is supported then if you have the correct drivers?
<Losha> digitalfiz: run ps ax to find the pid, and then kill -TERM <pid>
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: I assume the modem is supported then if you have the correct drivers?
<Stephie> well, There wasn't any actual drivers for it for linux
<HowardtheDuck> how would i set up lxde's pcman file manager to always use image viewer to open up jpegs, etc/
<Stephie> I had used something like Losha linked me to, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460331
<HowardtheDuck> for instance, i try to open a jpeg, i select image viewer from the list in open with, but there is no option to always use it to open this type of file
<madjoe> digitalfiz: Add to you panel "Force Quit" and you can do it in GUI.
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: It looks like there *might* be a slight issue with the wireless card...I'm seeing a bug report on it causing intermittent boot issues until they used different drivers...this *could* be causing it to not install properly as well.
<LoRez> Ten-Eight: what's with the repeating act?
<mumphster> Ghost|BTFH: that would cause an issue mounting to ram
<mumphster> or whatever that thing is that its getting caught on
<Stephie> LoRez: he wanted to get my attention
<Ten-Eight> don't know....something just stopped working and I was booted.
<Ten-Eight> sorry
<Stephie> Or that
<LoRez> Stephie: that's not the proper way to do it.
<HowardtheDuck> how would i set up lxde's pcman file manager to always use image viewer to open up jpegs, etc?
<HowardtheDuck> for instance, i try to open a jpeg, i select image viewer from the list in open with, but there is no option to always use it to open this type of file
<Stephie> Don't tell me, I was guessing.
<Ten-Eight> LoRez: I apologize. I have no idea what happened there.
<Ghost|BTFH> Well, if he didn't believe in love at first sight, he might have considered walking past a second time...never know.
<LoRez> Ten-Eight: looks like you lagged so you felt the need to up-enter a couple times.
<mumphster> Ghost|BTFH: is there any fix for it that you know of
<Ten-Eight> ISP may have had a hiccup. connection seemed pretty solid.
<Ten-Eight> guess not.
<Ten-Eight> anyway, my apologies to everyone.
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: *Thinking*  Well...you *could* always try turning off the wireless to see if you can install like that...but most lappies will just turn it right back on during the installation process...
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: Or you could physically pull the card and try to install and see if that works...
<Stephie> Ten-Eight
<mumphster> welp
<digitalfiz> Losha, ty :) madjoe i was looking for a cli command since i need to be able to do it in a script im writing
<mumphster> I might as well just stick to windows
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: yes?
<Stephie> Ten-Eight: Do you think you could help me do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460331
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: If that does work, you can also use this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/479597 to fix the drivers so it won't happen again.
<madjoe> HowardtheDuck: Rightclick on your file, go to Properties, then tab "Open With".
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: Saying that is like saying, "I might as well continue dating prostitutes..."  It might seem like the solution, but you're going to pick up a virus and it'll cost you a lot of money in the long run. ;)
<digitalfiz> Losha, does -TERM let the running process shutdown cleanly?
<mumphster> Ghost|BTFH: it looks like that bug allows the user to actualy install though
<mumphster> I cant even install
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: type "lspci" in a terminal window.  does the modem show up on the list?
<Stephie> I can't, I had to reinstall windows XP
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: Indeed...however it was just a thought.  It could be the CD...could be a lot of things...you could even try an alternative CD to see if that would work better...
<Stephie> since I couldn't get online
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: aaahhh....okay then.
<Stephie> Ten-Eight: sorry not used to having to type out the name of who I'm talking to
<mumphster> ill try booting straight up debian
<Losha> digitalfiz: yes, it sends a terminate signal to the process. A well written process will catch the terminate and do an orderly shutdown. Occasionally, the process won't respond to a TERM, in which case you can send it a -9, which is an unconditional kill, but then the process won't clean up after itself and may leave lockfiles etc. lying around...
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: tis okay. we need to get the "scanmodem.gz" file then.
<Ghost|BTFH> mumphster: That's an idea...you could also try kubuntu for kicks, and if it works, you could always swap over to ubuntu via synaptic package manager.
<Stephie> Have it.
<Stephie> Already did the scan
<HowardtheDuck> madjoe:  yes then I select Image Viewer, but how do I make it automatically do that so I don't have to select the application every time?
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: okay...and it's on your Ubuntu machine already?
<Ghost|BTFH> Well, have a good night all...I'm hittin' the sack.
<madjoe> HowardtheDuck: that way you should automatically open that type of a file with the assigned application...
<Stephie> well, I only have the one computer, But yes I had it on and ran it, I'm bringing files back and fourth with a flash drive
<HowardtheDuck> madjoe:  didn't work :(
<digitalfiz> Losha, shoutcast server seems to respond well to -TERM i just tested so its perfect for what im doing ty :)
<Stephie> between installs of XP and linux
<Losha> digitalfiz: excellent...
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: okay. you've already been through the tutorial then?
<Stephie> tutorial?
<madjoe> HowardtheDuck: it works perfectly for me
<bouma> hi, my cpu is stuck at slowest speed w/9.10, its really frustrating as i have to reboot to get it to run at its proper speed and i dont want to disable speedstep in bios cause its a laptop. sudo cpufreq-set -g/-u/-d doesnt change anything. any help?
<HowardtheDuck> madjoe:  so once you select the app with open with it starts to recognize it then?  hmm
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: well...the page link you sent me has the steps you need to follow.
<harisund> Does anybody here use Empathy? Why is it that when I click on Empathy on the top right notification panel, it opens up the Contact List out of focus, in the background? How do I make it raise the window on top of other windows? Right now, I have to go back and click on the bottom taskbar to bring it back up
<madjoe> HowardtheDuck: yes
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: tutorial maybe not the right description.
<Stephie> Ten-Eight: Yeah but, I don't really understand what it's wanting me to do, I'm VERY new to linux and don't fully understand the terminal
<HowardtheDuck> drat.  how did you install lxde?  i mean, on top of ubuntu or did you do a minimal install
<bouma> strangely the bug is listed as low prio, i just dont understand this, this bug is affecting many people and has been present in multiple distros for years, whats the go!
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: basically, you're building the driver for the modem so it'll work.
<Stephie> Ten-Eight: Do you have msn? This is confusing with 1300 people
<Ten-Eight> Stephie: hang on a sec
<Stephie> Okay
<madjoe> HowardtheDuck: maybe you can go to Synaptic Package Manager, click Reload, then Mark All Upgades, and then click Apply. It's strange that it doesn't work with you... for me it works just fine.
<monte> server irc.gamesurge.net
<ravibn> Hi! my frontech ecam JIL 2214 is not working with ubuntu 9.10
<_linux_student> weiss jemand vieleicht wie man auf ubuntu 9.10 teamspeak die sound karte ein stellt weil skype usw funktioniert alles
<ravibn> Any help is appreciated
<ravibn> my frontech ecam JIL 2214 is not working with ubuntu 9.10
<_linux_student> weiss jemand vieleicht wie man auf ubuntu 9.10 teamspeak die sound karte ein stellt weil skype usw funktioniert alles
<pepper_haze> I have a promblem
<pepper_haze> I deleted my panel
<pepper_haze> how do I get it back?
<pepper_haze> anyone here, I need help
<pepper_haze> hello
<pepper_haze> this sucks
<pepper_haze> I finnally need real help and no one is here
<Test_> would this be correct? /home/james $ wget http://address.com/status.txt && cat status.txt >> newfile.txt
<MajorAstr> what panel
<pepper_haze> the bottom one
<pepper_haze> in gnome
<pepper_haze> how do I fix it?
<jamdatadude> right click top bar
<jamdatadude> and choose new pannel
<pepper_haze> yeah, but my programs won't minimize to that panel
<dabid> @lard Aciid
<MajorAstr> I think right click on existing panel check for options ther
<Beirdo> Hey all... I just upgraded my machine from jaunty to karmic...  and X is now hopelessly busted.  Is there anything in particular I should dpkg-reconfigure to get it to work again?
<Beirdo> it's having agp issues, it seems
<Beirdo> (radeon driver)
<jamdatadude> is the new panel at the bottom?
<jamdatadude> pepper_haze: right click that bottom panel and choose add to pannel
<jamdatadude> Pepper_haze and choose window list
<al_> how would I pipe the output of "find . -type f -name *.dll" to sort newest at end of output?
<Blackice115> Hello, I'm trying to use the man pages to read about perl. When I type "man perl" it brings up the introduction and then it says it's split up for convienance and I should see "perlintro" next, how do you access that?
<Croooow> Blackice115: man perlintro
<Blackice115> I keep trying that and it's not working
<Beirdo> perldoc perlintro
<Croooow> Blackice115: You'll need the perl-doc package.
<Blackice115> sorry, but how do i get that?
<jamdatadude> sudo apt-get install perl-doc
<Croooow> Blackice115: sudo apt-get -y install perl-doc
<Crawling_dragon> I want to learn to program for ubuntu
<MajorAstr> why y
<Blackice115> Croooow: thanks :)
<Blackice115> What is -y?
<Crawling_dragon> can some one help
<EastDallas> I'm trying to use a USB Startup Disk I created as a portable OS.  It works great until I attempt to install updates.  After I install updates the Flash Drive will no longer boot.  My suspicion is the grub update that's installed.  Any suggestions on how I can get this to work after updates?
<HowardtheDuck> damn installed lxde on my desktop and laptop and to open files in pcman, i have to use open with every time.  i can't just click on the file
<jamdatadude> do not know that one dallas
<EastDallas> jamdatadude: it asks me which drive to install the grub update to, and I choose the appropriate one for the USB flash drive, but it still won't boot.
<CyberaX2195> anyone have a list of the LTS versions, and there expiration dates to hand?
<CyberaX2195> aha , its ok , found it
<Sniper777> 1325 users
<dbook82> amarok is freezing when i start it up
<EastDallas> dbook82: have you asked over at #amarok?
<Sniper777> I have a problem with High Definition Audio Drivers.   advise where to read help
<dbook82> not yet but i will, how do i get ubuntu to read audio cds so i can rip them?
<Sniper777> problem with drivers
<DcMeese> Best program for SCP transfers?
<DrDank> Hey guys.. Im selling my laptop to my bro which has linux ubuntu 9.10 installed with dual boot with winxp..
<DrDank> How in the world do I remove Ubuntu and the GRUB bootloader?
<EastDallas> DrDank: If it was installed using Wubi you can uninstall it via add/remove programs in WinXP
<peepsalot> is there a gui text editor with good regex support?
<Losha> DcMeese: er, scp...
<tamp4x> high i have karmic, and i cannot adjust my brightnees via Fn keys... whats the alternative solution?
<peepsalot> high?
<tamp4x> (when power supply is plugged in its dim)
<tamp4x> sorry hi
<DrDank> Wubi = Flash drive correct?
<DrDank> because thats how I installed it.
<peepsalot> are you high? :-P
<EastDallas> I'm trying to use a USB Startup Disk I created as a portable OS.  It works great until I attempt to install updates.  After I install updates the Flash Drive will no longer boot.  My suspicion is the grub update that's installed.  Any suggestions on how I can get this to work after updates?
<DcMeese> Losha: Will gFTP work well ya think?
<BUDDAH> WHATS a good ftp server?
<DrDank> nah i dont reckon so, its not listed in the programs.
<tamp4x> high onlife and coffee :)
<BUDDAH> not to tricky to setup :/
<Croooow> peepsalot: GVim if you are comfortable with a vi workalike.
<EastDallas> Wubi is the windows installer.  Just look and see if Ubuntu shows up in Add/Remove.  If it does, it was installed using Wubi.
<Losha> DcMeese: dunno if gFTP does scp, which runs over ssh. You sound a bit confused, actually...
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<DcMeese> Losha: It says it supports ssh
<Losha> DcMeese: cool, go for it then....
<tamp4x> anyone on adjusting brightness?
<DcMeese> Successsss
<DcMeese> Losha: It works... All I gotta do is SSH2 setting
<Losha> BUDDAH: twoftpd claims to be simple. Disclaimer: I've never used it myself...
<DrDank> a friend of mine tried to delete Ubuntu and ended up having to format his whole hard drive.. I dont want to do that because I have very valuable files (family photos/videos..etc)
<DrDank> I just need a simple and sure fire way to do it
<DrDank> and I don ahve my windows recovery disk..
<DrDank> cd/dvd rom is messed up
<DrDank> installed ubuntu using flash drive
<Losha> DrDank: if they're that valuable, you should make a backup now!
<franl> DrDank, you want to delete your operating system but not your personal data files stored on the same disk as the OS?  Not really possible.
<franl> That's like saying "I want to delete Windows but the files that Windows gives me the ability to access".
<franl> s/but/but not/
<Blackice115> lol
<latenite> I am having problems with group permissions. can anyone give me an hand plz?
<DcMeese> BUDDAH: Do "FTP://example.com" in browser to FTP easily... Works
<DcMeese> Weell for me
<DcMeese> Well*
<Blackice115> DrDank: Are the valuable files all on windows?
<DrDank> Nah, the Ubuntu OS is what I want to delete Its on a seperate partition of the HD.. Im just worried about the GRUB loader..
<DrDank> Damn, Ubuntu needs to make a uninstaller.. lol lol
<DrDank> a small file uninstaller*
<ChogyDan> DrDank: you need to run something like fixmbr from windows
<franl> Can't grub already boot Windows from the other partition?  If you wipe Ubuntu off, grub won't care when you ask it to boot Windows.
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> is anybody here experience the same problem that I'm experience with my new 2010 i1764 Dell Inspiron laptop?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to login session into terminal instead of gnome?
 * franl wonders if the stage 1 boot loader needs files from the Ubuntu partition even when it's booting Windows.
<etzerd> the graphic do not work. the screen turn all black
<ChogyDan> franl: Im not sure that is true.  Grub loads up files from the ubuntu partition
<DrDank> Well how do I remove GRUB then
<franl> ChogyDan, yeah, that's where the stage 1.5 and stage 2 loaders are.
<ChogyDan> DrDank: you need to run something like fixmbr from windows
<etzerd> the laptop came with an Intel Accelarator HD onboard Video card
<DrDank> I just read that windows doesnt boot from the maste rbootrecord, it simply boots from the first acive partition and loads boot.ini
<ubuntu> may i ask a question?
<ShazbotMcNasty> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<franl> DrDank, the BIOS will load sector 0 of the first disk, which is currently the GRUB stage 1 loader.  GRUB will fail if it can't find your Ubuntu installation (where its config file, menu.lst, is located, as well as the stage 1.5 boot loader).
<franl> DrDank, you need to fix your MBR (master boot record -- sector 0 of the disk) to put back the Windows boot loader.
<robertzaccour> should i cook turkey burgers in the oven or use the griddle? i have ground turkey thawed
<robertzaccour> its dead in #cooking, thats why i asked here
<floyd> griddle of course
<ShazbotMcNasty> robertzaccour, this is not a cooking channel, but I say griddle
<floyd> burgers should never see the inside of an oven
<ShazbotMcNasty> sounds delicious
<ShazbotMcNasty> now go from here, and enjoy your burger
<robertzaccour> thanks
<Endasil> robertzaccour: if it's ground, griddle
<ShazbotMcNasty> NO PROBLEM BROSEPH
<Nard_> no griddle
<ShazbotMcNasty> Nard_, don't say that.
<Nard_> you just call me a nerd?
<robertzaccour> #cooking channel is dead, this channel is the best place for just about anything :)
<simula> did "udevadm trigger --action=change" stop working for anyone else the last update?
<maco> please stay on topic
<bikcmp> Hello, when I do apt-get install php5, I get a error:
<bikcmp> 216.245.214.106
<bikcmp> oops, wrong paste
<bikcmp> Reading package lists... Done
<bikcmp> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<FloodBot4> bikcmp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruge> Hey folks, just bought a new SATA HDD... how do I format it in Ext4? Sorry, I just installed Ubuntu like yesterday XD
<ShazbotMcNasty> sudo gparted
<bikcmp> ruge: disk utility
<BUDDAH> any good tools to scan my network ? to see what ports i have open?
<bikcmp> BUDDAH: nmap
<bikcmp> ;)
<bikcmp> zenmap is a gui
<bikcmp> er
<BUDDAH> okay il try that
<Nard_> shileds up
<ruge> oo
<dbook82> DANGIT! had the cd/dvd rom drive problem fixed.... and then i rebooted...
<ruge> ergh
<ruge> error creating partition
<ShazbotMcNasty> ruge, open terminal, type in 'sudo gparted', go to your drive, right click it, unmount, right click it again, then click format to> ext4
<ruge> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<ruge> mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<ruge> k let me try gparted
<ruge> gparted: command not found
<ruge> let me get it.
<ShazbotMcNasty> yeah
<ShazbotMcNasty> sudo apt-get install gparted
<bikcmp> ruge: sudo apt-get install gparted
<bikcmp> ShazbotMcNasty: Whoa, same time haha
<ruge> so quick haha
<ruge> zzz
<ruge> Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ShazbotMcNasty> close synaptic
<ruge> there's a lot i need to learn.
<ShazbotMcNasty> with linux hopefully you never stop learning
<ruge> haha
<digitalfiz> how do you adjust the libnotify settings?
<ShazbotMcNasty> well yeah, you can't apt-get and have synaptic package manager open at the same time.
<ruge> what type of partiton table
<ruge> should i create?
<dbook82> how do it get ubuntu to read audio cds?
<ruge> ill msdos it
<ShazbotMcNasty> well, are you putting an operating system on it? Or are you using it for storage ruge?
<ruge> storage really
<ruge> but...
<ruge> if i want my vbox winXP install to be able to read it
<ShazbotMcNasty> yeah
<ShazbotMcNasty> won't happen
<ruge> should i just NTFS it?
<ShazbotMcNasty> eww
<ruge> hahah
<ShazbotMcNasty> No.
<ShazbotMcNasty> There are drivers that make it so windows can read ext3
<ShazbotMcNasty> but I'm not sure about ext4
<ruge> oh right
<ShazbotMcNasty> so i would make it ext3
<ruge> in a nutshell, whats the benefit of ext3 over NTFS?
<ShazbotMcNasty> ntfs is terrible
<ShazbotMcNasty> ext3 is good
<ruge> lmao!
<ruge> ive only ever err... used ntfs haha
<Croooow> ext4 is forward(?) compatible with ext3 only if it's an ext3 fs converted to ext4.
<DrDank> Yes, I found that Win2Flash program that puts the Windows Installer CD on a flash drive, Hopefully I will be able to use the recovery console on it to fix the mbr..
<DrDank> THanks guys for th ehelp!!
<ruge> so there's no driver for XP to read Ext4?
<ShazbotMcNasty> well i've never tried
<ShazbotMcNasty> ext3 is not bad
<ShazbotMcNasty> my /home is ext4
<ShazbotMcNasty> no
<ShazbotMcNasty>  /home is ext3
<ShazbotMcNasty>  / is ext4
<Croooow> Performance of an external is probably not high enough to benefit from ext4.
<ShazbotMcNasty> so I can use a driver to read my /home if need be on windows
<Croooow> But I could be wrong about that too. :-)
<Losha> ruge: ext3 is stable, doesn't need defragmenting, is compatible with pretty much all versions of linux, and 3rd. party recovery programs work well with it...
<dbook82> how I do it get ubuntu to read audio cds?
<ShazbotMcNasty> it should
<ShazbotMcNasty> do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<ShazbotMcNasty> without quotes
<dbook82> shazbot: are you talking to me?
<ShazbotMcNasty> yes
<dbook82> ok i have the restricted extras
<ruge> cool
<Losha> dbook82: grip will rip music files off an audio cd for you
<ruge> my OS is /ext4
<ruge> but ill make my storage drive /ext3 XD
<ShazbotMcNasty> it should "read" the cds by default though
<dbook82> grip is a program?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've never ever ever had any problems with that.
<ShazbotMcNasty> yes, it is a cd ripper program
<ShazbotMcNasty> it rips the music from the cd and puts them on your computer.
<dbook82> shazbot: i've had trouble reading anything, up until abt 30 mins ago, then i rebooted and now i can't read anything again
<ruge> champion
<ruge> gparted rocks
<ShazbotMcNasty> ruge, yes it does.
<ruge> we'll see how long it takes
<ShazbotMcNasty> dbook82, it could be your drive
<ruge> cheers
<ShazbotMcNasty> but then again, I have no idea
<eshannon> hello everyone
<ShazbotMcNasty> cheers ruge
<dbook82> shazbot: 30 mins ago i got it to read a data cd
<Losha> dbook82: I was here when it happened. But you never told me what you did to make it work...
<ruge> okay
<ruge> somethings happening
<eshannon> I am having a video problem when I play a movie with any player it shows up with more green and blue in the picture. Pictures and graphics look great. Anyone help
<ruge> or not...
<ruge> my terminal now states...
<FloodBot4> ruge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbook82> losha: the things that terry_ had suggested i try in the terminal
<ruge> Ah, my bad. I was going to say terminal is stating "/dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label"
<Losha> dbook82: try them again then, I suppose...
<Endasil> eshannon: for a single video, or for all videos?
<Bonster> whats the command to tell bash u dont want case sensitive when finding files?
<eshannon> all videos
<ShazbotMcNasty> ruge, are you trying to label it in gparted?
<dbook82> losha: workin on it... sigh =(
<ruge> yep
<ruge> no good?
<ShazbotMcNasty> in the 'label' part, you're supposed to label it as like,"external"
<ChogyDan> eshannon: nvidia?
<Endasil> eshannon: is it pixelated and green or is it simply tinted blue/green
<Croooow> Bonster: What command are you using for finding files? find? locate?
<ShazbotMcNasty> not an official label
<ruge> actually, may i leave it blank for now?
<ShazbotMcNasty> yes
<Bonster> Croooow, yea im using find
<ruge> awesome, thanks.
<eshannon> Nvidia 8800 gts and just blue green tint
<Croooow> Bonster: '-iname' is case-insensitive.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Bonster, I suggest you use locate
<ShazbotMcNasty> or that
<monteny21> hye
<Bonster> Croooow, thanks ill give that a try
<monteny21> are there any french?
<ShazbotMcNasty> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ChogyDan> eshannon: try: Sys > Admin > NVIDIA X Server > X Screen 0 > X Server Color Correction, make sure it is 0 0 1
<monteny21> good shaz
<ShazbotMcNasty>  :)
<monteny21> sorry me i'm french
<eshannon> yes it is 0 0 1
<monteny21> i use the new blacktrack 4
<Losha> wow, the quebecois get their own channel...
<eshannon> found it under X server Xvideo settings
<ShazbotMcNasty> monteny21, join #ubuntu-fr
<Endasil> It's not really french :P
<ShazbotMcNasty> and we do not support backtrack
<monteny21> blacktrack is great
<monteny21> but no french support :(
<codeshah> hey guys, is there any anononymizer software for ubuntu like cloakfish for windows?
<eshannon> Thanks for the help
<hDy> tor
<ShazbotMcNasty> monteny21, backtrack, and it's not ubuntu - this is a ubuntu support channel, we only support ubuntu
<ShazbotMcNasty> monteny21, Il s'agit d'un canal de support Ubuntu, Ubuntu pour seulement
<Thuuugs> I cant for the life of me get my system booting with grub2 - have edited my fstab with data=writeback,noatime and done the tunefs
<Thuuugs> but do i need to be doing sumthin to /etc/default/grub?
<Roasted> Is anybody running the new ambiance theme? I'm curious if there's a way to darken the top panel... it's too blah gray for me.
<Losha> monteny21: essayez le canal #backtrack-linux
<Losha> wow, that hurt...
<ShazbotMcNasty> speaking french?
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<ShazbotMcNasty> brain.....hurt
<ShazbotMcNasty> o_o
<FloodBot4> ShazbotMcNasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShazbotMcNasty> OKAY FLOODBOT
<Losha> ShazbotMcNasty: yes, but you cranked it out easily enough...
<ShazbotMcNasty> google translate
<ShazbotMcNasty> it probably makes no sense
<ShazbotMcNasty> but I tried
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<Jeruvy> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Rapsodius> My X server doesn't start, using gdm, today was perfectly working
<hDy> I just installed a new mini pci express wireless card in my laptop, installed the appropriate drivers for it, and it shows up on iwconfig and I can configure it manually via the termnal but wicd doesn't pick it up as a wireless interface, anybody know how to fix this?
<Losha> Rapsodius: you changed something. Gonna tell us what?
<Rapsodius> Losha: Nothing really
<hDy> doh, nvm I'm a noob
<Guest84568> wtf is this??
<hDy> had to switch the setting in wicd lawl
<Rapsodius> Losha: That's the amazing part, I didn't fiddled with xorg.conf, nothing, no change of hardware even
<Guest84568> this is so weird
<Losha> Rapsodius: forgive my incredulity. X servers don't often commit spontaneous suicide. Even the new gdm isn't *that* bad...
<ruge> mmm
<ruge> format complete, but lost 7GB somewhere
<Losha> ruge: how big a disk? You always lose some space when you format...
<Rapsodius> the error is: error setting MTRR (base=0xe7000000, size=0x00800000, type = 1)
<ruge> yep, 500GB so its actually 465GB but there's something thats 7GB on it.. so 458 free
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's funky
<Losha> Rapsodius: those are Memory Type Range Registers. That's a bad sign, some kind of hardware failure is my first guess...
<Croooow> ruge: The 5% reserved for the superuser, maybe.
<ruge> ah yep yep
<hexdump> has anyone used pure-ftpd before?  I'm having problems with virtual users
<Losha> ruge: sounds normal...
<ruge> cool, just checking :)
<ruge> will i have to mount the volume each time i use it?
<hexdump> strange I had vsftpd running just fine on my other pc but I'm having problems with this.
<Losha> ruge: no, you can add a line to /etc/fstab to have it always mount automatically at boot time (unless it's a removable volume)
<Losha> Rapsodius: can you bring up a plain old login shell?
<Rapsodius> http://paste2.org/p/722286
<Rapsodius> Losha: yes
<m0in> hello?
<hexdump> hello
<Rapsodius> and there is my pastebin of Xorg.log
<uvacav> anyone know when the rest of the purple icons are dropping?
<ruge> ohh sick, thanks
<hexdump> they are just busy m0in
<hunt> Hi, I want my /dev/sda7 to be mounted as /media/ntfs, obviously it is a ntfs partition, what do I need to set in fstab?
<Rapsodius> hunt: man fstab is an interesting read
<ruge> also, can lost+found be removed?
<Croooow> ruge: Yes. It will be recreated if ever necessary.
<ruge> excellent, will delete it now
<slinkeey> Hmmm Ubuntu-help requires an invite?  Can I ask a quick question here?
<dbook82> so how do i go about downgrading my ubuntu. i have 9.10 right now
<Losha> ruge: leave it alone, it's there for a good reason...
<hunt> Rapsodius: yes very interesting but it doesnt solve my problem, if you dont want to help me, ok
<Losha> dbook82: downgrading isn't supported. You will have to install any earlier versions from CD...
<joshteam> how do you find files that contain a "certain string" in them with grep?
<joshteam> sorry, I'm pretty green
<hiexpo> evening all
<uvacav> slinkeey: dont ask to ask just ask
<slinkeey> Ok.. Ig you use the guest account feature on ubuntu... can you get to the files related to that session after the session is gone?
<Rapsodius> hunt: /dev/sda7 /media/ntfs ntfs rw,auto,umask=0,noatime 0 0
<eremite> !ask | slinkeey
<ubottu> slinkeey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Losha> joshteam: grep 'certain string' <list of files>
<joshteam> thanks Losha
<ruge> what the, i cant craete folders or anything on my drive.
<hDy> I'm trying to change my gnome login screen, and I press ctrl+alt+F1, login and am presented with this in the terminal... http://paste2.org/p/722288
<slinkeey> uvacav: sorry I didn't realize you can ask in here as there was a ubuntu-help question
<Losha> ruge: permissions. where is the drive mounted?
<joshteam> Losha: can I do grep 'string' ./* ?
<dbook82> losha: how do i go abt wiping 9.10 off and starting afresh
<hunt> Rapsodius: thanks :)
<swayne> can someone help me whit a gnome panel problem?
<slinkeey> uvacav: channel I mean
<Losha> joshteam: yes, grep 'certain string' *  (* is the same as ./* in this instance)
<eremite> !ask | swayne
<ubottu> swayne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruge> I've just formatted this 500GB drive. However I want it to behave like my OS drive (\ and \home) so that I can access files without having to mount it.....
<lasthope106> if I'm downloading updates for Ubuntu and my connection drops, and a minute later connects again will it corrupt the updates?
<slinkeey> !ask | uvacav
<Rapsodius> hunt: note that /media/ntfs has to be mkdir'ed first!
<ubottu> uvacav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Losha> dbook82: as long as there's nothing you need to keep, you can just install 8.04 over 9.10. Does the 8.04 live cd work with your dvd drive. Otherwise, there's no point...
<hunt> Rapsodius: oh yes, thanks again
<swayne> i cannot remove any of my panel applets or add new ones in ubuntu netbook remix i am running the newest alpha of lucid
<eremite> lasthope106: not positive, but its best if you re-update the packages after that happens.
<Losha> ruge: It's a permissions issue. Answer the question: where is the drive mounted?
<Rapsodius> Losha: I am actually irc'ing from a tty since the loss of my dear X
<dbook82> losha: haven't tried it yet, wanted to give 9.10 one last try
<lasthope106> how do I do that?
<civpro> wow wierd issue here
<Losha> dbook82: sorry, you asked about downgrading. I assumed you were talking about changing to 8.04...
<lasthope106> I tried cancelling the updates, but it still went ahead and installed what it had downloaded up to that point
<eremite> lasthope106: in a terminal type " sudo apt-get update "
<ruge> Haha i have no idea where the drive is mounted.... :S
<dbook82> losha: i was... lol..
<civpro> created users with useradd but no /home/username/ <--
<civpro> anyone ran into this before
<xiven> Hello..
<joshteam> Losha: I ran: grep -lir "function buildPage" * -- and it's just sitting there
<hiexpo> my question is ok my laptop already has an atheros 5007 card which is a great card one of the best // well today i went out and bought a rangemax dual band wirless n usb adapter to use to increase my range and of coarse it does not work outta the box so i have been reading some forums and it is looking like i need to use ndiswrapper drivers /// now will this mess with my drivers i already use for my atheros card
<joshteam> I don't think it's running
<uvacav> slinkeey: please dont do that. I believe files created under a guest account are placed in /tmp which means they be deleted
<eremite> ruge: if it is mounted you might be able to see it by typing   df   in a terminal
<Losha> Rapsodius: well, I was going to suggest that you have nothing to lose by reinstalling gdm and x11....
<s3a> what's the command to determine the top 10 most used apps?
<ruge> ewemite: thx, let me check
<TheMozart> once I installed Virtualbox, how do I start the installation?
<slinkeey> uvacav: Thank you...
<xiven> I have an apache installation with a virtual host...http://myserv/, its setup right in apache..but it won't resolve in Firefox. Can anyone shed some light?
<Rapsodius> hunt: also is worth the package ntfs-3g that gives proper writing support on ntfs, apt-get it first then mount the thing but instead of '/media/ntfs ntfs' do '/media/ntfs ntfs-3g'
<xiven> I've already tried in #dns (ignored), and #apache told me to come here
<eremite> TheMozart: do you mean how do you install the guest OS?  You set an .iso in the Virtual Drive's settings.
<ruge> /dev/sdb1
<CountDown> I horked my GRUB and am now trying to fix it by first chrooting into the proper directory from the LiveCD.  Unfortunately, the proper root directory is on an encrypted drive (/dev/sda5).  When I try "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 /media/cryptdisc" I get "Command failed: Can not access device".  What do I need to do to mount my encrypted LVM + LUKS drive from the LiveCD (9.10)?
<Losha> joshteam: the -r flag means recursive. Are you sure it isn't looking through a ton of files/directories recursively?
<eremite> look at the size of the drive, ruge.  Does it look like it's yoru drive?
<dbook82> losha: i was just trying to give 9.10 a chance, but there seems to be a lot of things that aren't working, so i figured i'd try 8.04. will install exactly over 9.10? using all the same space?
<ruge> yep, thats the one
<hunt> Rapsodius: awesome, thanks
<slinkeey> In ubuntu was is the best package to use for virtualization?  I plan on having a virtual ubuntu instance that I can boot up as a sandbox..  I know I could use VMWare, but I am open to what the ubuntu community likes...
<joshteam> Losha: is there a command to see how many files are in the folder(s) within a certain folder?
<anonymous_> irc.slacknet.org
<TheMozart> eremite: I install virtualbox but I don't know how to start up the windows  installsation in it.
<Rapsodius> slinkeey: openbox might be worth a shot
<lasthope106> is it ok to assume that if an update to ubuntu installed successfuly, the update was not corrupted while downloading
<anonymous_> yo
<anonymous_> is this b
<eremite> CountDown: you might want to check out the Ubuntu documentation about "recovering Ubuntu after installing Windows" as this has a tutorial on how to reinstall grub.  That should fix yoru problem, aye?
<CountDown> lasthope106: Yes.
<slinkeey> Rapsodius: Thanks, I will have to give that a shot...
<Losha> dbook82: you can control that explicitly during install by selecting 'manual partition'. Please paste the output of 'df -h' to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com before you leave 9.10...
<anonymous_> this isnt /b/
<lasthope106> thanks eremite and CountDown
<TheMozart> eremite: any idea?
<CountDown> eremite: OK, thanks.  I'll check it out.
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> how do i connect to a irc server manually
<Losha> joshteam: ls will show them, ls | wc -l will count them...
<slinkeey> Rapsodius:  isn't open box a window manager?
<eremite> TheMozart: yes.  Give me 2 minutes to log into another computer with VirtualBox.  2 sces, man.
<Rapsodius> slinkeey: damn its virtualbox
<dbook82> losha: ok will do
<Rapsodius> slinkeey: and yes openbox it's a WM
<dbook82> losha: says 87G
<Rapsodius> fail
<slinkeey> Rapsodius: no problem dude.. you ever give virtualbox a whirl?
<TheMozart> eremite: yes sir
<eremite> TheMozart: open VirtualBox and click on the icon that says "NEW"
<uvacav> Losha: thats going to get directories too isnt it...
<Losha> dbook82: I want to see where the partitions are, so that we can redo them during 'manual partition' install of 8.04
<TheMozart> eremite: then how I tell it to install XP?
<Rapsodius> slinkeey: yes, it has usb support even
<slinkeey> wow cool
<dbook82> losha: http://pastebin.com/7kiAYHWn
<Losha> uvacav: yes it is, good catch...
<eremite> TheMozart: after that, follow the on screen instructions.  Self explanitory stuff. When you have it set up, let me know, I'll help you with the rest of the setup.  I also suggest a "dynamic" drive.
<CountDown> eremite: The problem is that I can't even mount my Ubuntu partition because I first need to decrypt it.
<TheMozart> eremite: I have XP on CD not as ISO
<Rapsodius> and watch the conversation between TheMozart and eremite, they're talking about it
<eremite> TheMozart: that is ok, the installation is still the same for any OS iso or cd, essentially.
<CountDown> eremite: and I'm trying to decrypt it, but I get the "Command failed" error.
<slinkeey> ok
<syrius> how do I remove a certain word a bunch of times in a text file with greb?
<Losha> dbook82: ok, your root is on /dev/sda5, we'll redo that during the 8.04 install. Do you have a swap partition? I don't see one...
<syrius> grep*
<puKA> guys how can i get rid of the top bar ? on my desktop >.>
<TheMozart> eremite: ok thanks
<CountDown> syrius: You should probably look at awk and sed.
<eremite> CountDown: well, that's a mind bender.  Sorry I cant help you with that, patience will get you answers around here, hopefully.
<dbook82> losha: i don't think i have a swap
<anonymous_> hey
<puKA> i rember a way with compiz  to make it invisable, but dont like using compiz now
<dbook82> what is swap?
<CountDown> syrius: How many times?
<Losha> dbook82: how much RAM do you have?
<anonymous_> how the fuck do i install programs
<syrius> which is better CountDown
<puKA> omg rrr invisible*
<syrius> it is a bunch of times CountDown
<jastor> anonymous_: apt-get install whatever
<CountDown> eremite: No problem, thanks.
<jastor> anonymous_: apt-cache search program
<syrius> I want to remove all of them
<Rapsodius> puKA: you should try with right clicking and see settings
<anonymous_> search?
<dbook82> losha: abt 3gig
<anonymous_> ty
<CountDown> syrius: Is it 100 or a 1000000?
<syrius> well let me grep it and find out
<jastor> anonymous_: yea like .. apt-cache search php-  for all packages about php
<soreau> puKA: You mean you panel or your window border?
<Losha> dbook82: that's probably ok then, you probably can get by without swap. Can you boot the 8.04 live cd?
<syrius> no it is not 100 probably like 5o times
<jastor> anonymous_: and when you know the name of a package .. apt-get install packagename-1.1.1 or whatever version it is
<CountDown> syrius: Are you comfortable with emacs?
<Croooow> syrius: sed 's/string//g' oldfile > newfile
<anonymous_> jastor i pmed u
<syrius> never used emacs before
<dbook82> losha: i have to burn it first. i downloaded 8.04 in windows just need to burn it
<CountDown> syrius: What Croooow said, er, sed. :)
<syrius> I have used used emacs style shortcuts with bash though
<Losha> CountDown: teaching emacs over irc seems like a bad idea...
<civpro> any fast way of making a symlink permanent other than mounting it on restart?
<CountDown> Losha: Notice that I didn't try.  ;)
<Rapsodius> Use Notepad
<civpro> like ln -s ?
<Rapsodius> LOL
<mneptok> CountDown: do you have the dm_crypt kernel module loaded?
<syrius> so string would be the word that I want removed right? Croooow
<xiven> So, can anyone assist me with http://myserv/ not wanting to resolve on localhost?
<syrius> thanks Croooow
<Losha> CountDown: I was cringing from the thought. Irc support is like keyhole surgery to begin with...
<Rapsodius> or better, its open source clone, leafpad
<CountDown> mneptok: It shows up in lsmod.
<puKA> soreau: well the start menu? long bar on my screen :D
<soreau> puKA: Just right click on it and delete it
<CountDown> Losha: That's what makes it fun!
<puKA> i cant do that with the main bar :/
<mneptok> CountDown: that's good. rules out that failure point.
<Losha> CountDown: I guess I'm just jaded...
<puKA> and how the hell do i install themes, im so clueless
<Rapsodius> GTK themes or icon themes?
<DrDank> Hey guys im back. Im trying to get Ubuntu off my hard drive and not mess up my windows installation.. I Used the Windows Recovery Console and used the fixmbr command.. rebooted and damn GRUB still took over.
<DrDank> Any suggestions?
<CountDown> mneptok: Yeah.  Would be nice if the error message were a bit more verbose.
<ravibn> Hi! I have a problem with my Frontech ecam JIL 2214. When gstream-properties is used it works perfectly
<puKA> Rapsodius, well gtk i think just want it to look nicer then "stock"
<Rapsodius> DrDank: use fixboot
<DrDank> Rapsodius, just fixboot, and not fixmbr?
<DrDank> and do I need to delete the ubuntu partition first?
<axisys> any free site where i can upload about 3M video ?
<DrDank> I dunno, im a total newbie.
<axisys> 3 meg
<ravibn> but when I use skype or any other application I does show blank
<Rapsodius> DrDank: you'll need to know which partition loads grub
<Chris___> can I remove old kernel images from my laptop? they're cluttering my GRUB OS choice boot menu, and probably some disk space too
<DrDank> Im not sure which one loads the grub to be honest..
<Rapsodius> puKA: see Add/Remove Applications
<dbook82> losha: i ran the live dvd for 9.10 and the cdrom drive wasn't availible. is that normal when i run ubuntu from the live cd/dvd?
<DrDank> I know the swap is a 2 gig partition and the other linux partition is 120gig
<Rapsodius> and there you go search for 'theme'
<puKA> is there such a thing as a free shell acount?
<syrius> Croooow, it seems to have removed it all
<syrius> :/
<CountDown> mneptok: Any other modules I should have in place?
<maco> Chris___: yep, just uninstall the linux-image- packages that have lower (older) numbers
<Croooow> syrius: All? Entire file contents?
<Rapsodius> DrDank: the main problem is Windows doesn't see ext partitions
<syrius> yes Croooow
<DrDank> Rapsodius, so what do I need to do?
<DrDank> I need to get this Ubuntu off so I can sell it to my brother.
<Losha> dbook82: I'm not sure. Isn't the live cd *in* the cdrom drive and didn't you boot off it?
<DrDank> he doesnt want it
<eremite> puKA: what do you mean, "free shell"?
<mneptok> DrDank: got Windows boot media? (CD or floppy)
<Chris___> maco: do you know how I can get a list of the kernels I have, so I can uninstall all but the most recent?
<DrDank> mneptok, I been using a Flash Drive for my Windows Recovery and Installs..
<dbook82> losha: yes it would be, but wouldn't linux still recognize the drive as occupied?
<Croooow> syrius: Oops. :-/ Shouldn't happen unless the search pattern was too broad.
<DrDank> Ive lost the cd because my cd/dvdrom quit
<maco> Chris___: dpkg -l linux-image*
<Croooow> syrius: Could you paste your pattern?
<syrius> no I see what the problem was Croooow
<eremite> DrDank: use a Live CD and run the app GPARTED, it is a partitioner.  You can format easily into many formats like ext3 ext3 ext4 NFTS FAT`6 FAT32 etc.
<syrius> it seems that that have to do it in a new file
<Rapsodius> DrDank: try the shotgun approach: blow up the partition with Ubuntu with diskmgmt.msc (from Windows)
<syrius> I didn't care for a new file
<ravibn> Hi! I have a problem with my Frontech ecam JIL 2214. When gstream-properties is used it works perfectly.
<ravibn> but when I use skype or any other application I does show blank
<syrius> but now sinec I tried that it worked
<syrius> thanks Croooow
<mneptok> DrDank: boot off the USB key, choose recovery mode, and run "fdisk /mbr"
<Croooow> syrius: Ah, yeah. You're welcome.
<Rapsodius> DrDank: but before restarting check out the drive letters
<DrDank> wow, ive got 3 different people telling me three different things.. lol
<Losha> dbook82: I'm not sure, I've never thought about it. But if you can boot off the live cd, that means you can obviously read from it. I know you can't take the live cd out and use it to burn another dvd while it's running, because I tried that once...
<Rapsodius> DrDank: then fixmbr and fixboot all-letters
<JanC> puKA: there are several services that offer free shell accounts, just google for them
<Chris___> maco: just to confirm, I want to uninstall only 14, 17, and 19? - http://paste.honk-honk.org/88
<rodrigo> Alguien habla español???
<Losha> !es | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DrDank> Rapsodius, can I msg you Ive got to much going on and the chats moving to fast for me to grab everything
<eremite> DrDank: if you need to format the computer and do a clean install, use gparted from the Live CD, its the easiest and has a friendly user interface.
<rodrigo> Losha, thanks
<dbook82> losha: i probably might have tried that too
<ravibn> anybody can help me with my webcam?
<Losha> dbook82: actually, I think it can be done, but you need to boot with a special option that loads the live cd entirely into ram...
<eremite> !ask | ravibn
<ubottu> ravibn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> Chris___: yeah, though id keep -19 around just in case something goes wrong with -20 (like if there's an update to -20 that doesnt move up to -21 and it turns out to break something, you can still boot -19)
<ravibn> eremite:
<dbook82> losha: i have abt 3 gig of ram
<ravibn> Hi! I have a problem with my Frontech ecam JIL 2214. When gstream-properties is used it works perfectly.
<ravibn> but when I use skype or any other application I does show blank
<Chris___> ok. thanks maco :D
<maco> Chris___: np
<blackrock> How to access an encrypted directory from LiveCD?
<CountDown> blackrock: What kind of encryption?
<blackrock> For recovery purposes
<blackrock> home dir
<CountDown> heh
<CountDown> Do you have the passphrase?
<blackrock> I'm locked out of my system, need a fresh install
<eremite> ravibn: perhaps that is a Skype issue and not an Ubuntu issue.
<blackrock> nope, I've tried http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<ravibn> eremite: even other than skype I used Cheese webcam booth by Udbuntu it still does not work
<syrius> well if it allowed you to do that than criminals could easily get your infos
<eremite> blackrock: you dont need to mount ro unencrypt the drive to format and reinstall, I dont think.  I could be wrong.
<CountDown> blackrock: Maybe take it to Fort George G. Meade MD, 20755?
<Losha> dbook82: I don't think ubuntu supports a 'toram' option. Sorry. Can you use 9.10 to burn an 8.10 live cd?
<blackrock> I don't even remember encrypting my folder :P
<ravibn> eremite: I think there is some setting that I am missing
<CountDown> blackrock: eremite is correct.  If you don't need the data, then you can install over the encrypted directory.
<CountDown> blackrock: It's an option during installation.
<JanC> Losha: AFAIK lucid will support it (and some older versions supported it too)
<blackrock> Of course I need some of the data
<dbook82> losha: not sure i wanna try to burn a 8.04 disc in ubuntu
<syrius> CountDown, it was put in the 9.10 release
<CountDown> blackrock: I think your encryption password is just your login password.
<syrius> I don't remember that option in 9.04
<Losha> JanC: interesting. I know knoppix has supported it for years...
<CountDown> syrius: Me either.
<blackrock> CountDown, you mean the passphrase?
<CountDown> blackrock: Yes.
<Losha> dbook82: so how do you plan to try out 8.04 ?
<blackrock> countdown, that wasn't it
<dbook82> losha: burn the disc in windows and go from there
<Losha> dbook82: that should work fine. Best of luck...
<dbook82> losha: thanks... i'll need it lol
<CountDown> blackrock: Is it still encrypted after you login as the user whose home directory you want to grab?
<blackrock> The pb is I can't login at all, I'm using live cd
<CountDown> I see.
<CountDown> blackrock: Can you mount your Ubuntu partition?
<stuart_> how do i allow users to have homepages in their home directory with apache?
<ravibn> eremite: I also have a problem with my VLC player. It stops in between while watching a video can something be done abt this?
<Losha> ravibn: you mean it pauses periodically?
<ravibn> Losha: yeah!
<blackrock> countdown, yes
<Losha> ravibn: mplayer has a cache option for this. Dunno if vlc has one...
<ravibn> Losha: Ok! I will check with VLC for setting caching. But I see the audio is perfect only with the video
<Losha> ravibn: I think that's typical. Video decoding takes a lot more juice than audio. It would be interesting to know if mplayer has the same problem on your machine.
<JohnRobert> anyone know if lucid beta 1 is out today?
<jaycount> ravibn, what kind of video are you trying to play? what format?
<Losha> JohnRobert: someone mentioned it was. Try #ubuntu+1
<ravibn> Losha : it is a Mkv format
<Losha> ravibn: does it play smoothly with mplayer?
<harisund> If I want to do some quick and basic picture editing, what's a MS Paint equivalent on Ubuntu? (Doesn't have to be available by default - I just want a MS Paint equivalent)
<jaycount> ravibn, try mplayer but I think a different codec may be the key. I had alot of trouble with h.264 videos (.mkv) on my default install until I installed coreavc
<jurtrx> hi
<ravibn> losha: nope it does not play smoothly with movie player
<maco> harisund: the gimp is quite a bit more powerful than ms paint (more like paint shop pro), but umm... maybe krita?
<Thuuugs> Looking at: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc1/ - apparently the Ubuntu team enabled TRIM support in this custome kernels - cant find anything in changelog - can anyone confirm/deny?
<ravibn> losha: but the sound is excellent
<Losha> ravibn: try mplayer -cache 8192 ...
<CountDown> blackrock: After you mount the ubuntu partition, chroot to its root directory and then sudo su username and see if you can see the files.
<harisund> maco: That's' precisely the problem .. I don't want something as powerful as Gimp .. the user interface is not something I am interested in learning either .. MS Paint kept everything simple, a color palette on the bottom, a bunch of tools in another toolbar, that's all I really want. I will check Krita out
<Losha> harisund: agreed. The gimp is a nightmare for casual users...
<harisund> ugh Krita is KDE...There's seriously no equivalent Gnome app? There seems to be Tuxpaint, kids game but simple nevertheless ..
<Croooow> harisund: KolourPaint seems the closest thing to MS Paint I've found. It is another KDE application, though.
<harisund> yeah .. that's cool guess I will have to go with either of those .. thanks Croooow
<maco> harisund: oooh maybe mtpaint?
<Flannel> Try OOo Draw
<xangua> harisund: if you search 'paint' in the software center you will find a few; there is also 'pinta' (not in the repos) :)
<maco> Flannel: i thought that was just for vectors, like inkscape?
<harisund> I see .. ok xangua .. maco I am installing mtpaint to check it out :)
<Flannel> maco: Oh, it is vector. Go figure.  I always thought it was raster.
<CountDown> Ha, wait a second -- I don't have lvm2 installed.
<Losha> ravibn: ?
<CountDown> But that didn't seem to make a difference.  Bah.
<Flannel> CountDown: You're trying to mount a lvm partition? or what?
<madvirus420> I am using ubuntu 9.04. I had nvidia 8500 which i have removed for some reason. I have an on-board graphic card which I want to use now. But, the hardware drivers is not displaying any drivers to use. Can anyone help me install the graphic card?
<CountDown> Flannel: I'm trying to mount an LVM + LUKS encrypted partition.
<steven__> i got a ?
<Desman3000> as do i
<Desman3000> :/
<pepper_haze> what is the official release date of lucid and will it have a update on the nvidia driver?
<steven__> i see if i can help you out
<xangua> pepper_haze: april 29
<Flannel> CountDown: install lvm2, then you have to do sudo pvscan, then sudo vgscan, sudo vgchange -a y, sudo lvscan, and then you'll see them as devices (in /dev/mapper/ and /dev/[volume-group]/[LogicalVolume]
<steven__> desman300: what your ?
<CountDown> Flannel: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<Losha> jaycount: where did you get coreavc from?
<Desman3000> ???:I just installed UNR 9.10 on my fujitsu to speed it up. The homescreen won't show
<Desman3000> the bar on top is there
<Desman3000> but the whole GUI isn't showing up
<Desman3000> it flashes every once in a while tho
<Desman3000> :(
<jaycount> Losha, bought the codec and then used coreavc-for-linux to get it running on ubuntu
<steven__> ok give me one sec
<jaycount> it was easier than I anticipated, even I got it working =)
<Losha> jaycount: thanks...
<Desman3000> cool
<Desman3000> thx :)
<Losha> Desman3000: but it's faster, right?
<Desman3000> lol
<CountDown> Flannel: The problem is that I can't even get that far because cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 cryptdisc fails with "Command failed: Can not access device"
<Desman3000> if i could just get it to do stuff
<Desman3000> then ya
<Desman3000> :P
<Desman3000> it starts up faster
<FloodBot4> Desman3000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madvirus420> I am using ubuntu 9.04. I had nvidia 8500 which i have removed for some reason. I have an on-board graphic card which I want to use now. But, the hardware drivers is not displaying any drivers to use. Can anyone help me install the graphic card?
<Flannel> CountDown: I'm totally unfamiliar with the luks stuff, sorry.  There's probably some other incantation you have to do beforehand.
<Flannel> CountDown: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<maco> madvirus420: you can see graphics, right?
<maco> madvirus420: there's probably already a driver in use. that tool is only for if you need closed-source drivers
<madvirus420> maco: yes, lspci is showing it.
<CountDown> Flannel: Yeah, I was looking at that.  My results aren't the same.
<maco> madvirus420: if your onboard uses open source drivers, the hardware drivers tool is unnecessary and wont show anything
<maco> madvirus420: because the graphics should start working automagically
<madvirus420> maco: but i can enable 'special effects' in appearance. also, the display is laggy. i can't watch videos too.
<maco> madvirus420: what are your onboard graphics?
<steven__> desman3000: here and tell me if this help you outhttp://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-910-nets-opinion
<Desman3000> okay i'll try
<madvirus420> maco: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge
<steven__> can link my linux to my dad linux computer
<maco> madvirus420: could try installing xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<madvirus420> maco: a'right. lets see.
<steven__> ronos can you help me
<Zenker> steven__ as far as i know you can connect any puter 2 any puter, its just all a matter of know-how. some will connect right away (if there the same os usually)
<madvirus420> maco: E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<steven__> but how would i do this
<madvirus420> maco: I have xserver-xorg-video-ati installed
<jaycount> steven__, why do you want to link them? what are you trying to do?
<maco> madvirus420: renamed apparently. this: xorg-driver-fglrx  exist?  -ati is the open source driver. for some stuff it works better. you might need fglrx, which is the closed source driver
<steven__> being up  his desktop on my cp
<Desman3000> steven_: I din't find anything that could help me
<madvirus420> maco: xorg-driver-fglrx does exist? should i install it ?
<madvirus420> maco : does exist! *
<maco> madvirus420: yeah give that a try
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> anyone use WINE?
<steven__> try this one out http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html
<Zenker> steven__  you will have a few things 2 learn, start by learning about home networking, you will need to know ths because you will be maintaining the network, they take some maintenance. but if u have vista to vista it should be fairly easy
<Andorin> How do I stop Ubuntu from correcting the system clock for Daylight Savings Time?
<jaycount> anonymous_, i do. why?
<Losha> Zenker: if he's doing vista to vista he's in the wrong channel...
<CountDown> Is the dm-mod module still in use in 9.10?  If so, what package provides it?
<Flannel> Andorin: Ubuntu shouldn't touch the system clock unless you have it set up to treat system time as local time (it just changes your offset)
<steven__> ok thnk you
<anonymous_> it doesnt open anything
<Zenker> losha true, but if he knows nothing about networking will ubuntu be as easy to figure out?
<anonymous_> i right click, open with WINE
<anonymous_> doesnt do shit
<Losha> Zenker: I don't follow your logic. This is a ubuntu support channel...
<Andorin> Flannel: Okay, I meant the operating system's time. Ubuntu's.
<Ganymede> i wonder why the ubuntu livecds don't have a console-only startup mode...my 256 MB computer doesn't take kindly to the desktop livecd
<steven__> Andorin: right clike the time
<Desman3000> steven_: my wireless is working fine, the only problem is that the complete graphical interface that is literally ABOVE (which is kinda weird) the destop keeps flashing on and off
<Flannel> Ganymede: You want the Alternate CD
<madvirus420> maco: installed. reboot
<jaycount> anonymous_, have you tried only one windows app in wine or several? some windows apps just won't open at all via WINE
<BellinXFelon> how can i terminate an application if i can't see it?
<Ganymede> Flannel, aww...i can't be burning so many CDs...i was hoping for a one CD fits all...but thanks for the advice
<Losha> Ganymede: there are distros designed specifically for small machines you know...
<Andorin> steven__: If I change the system time will it persist the next time I log in?
<anonymous_> jay
<anonymous_> i pmed u
<Zenker> losha answer my question and you may understand my logic
<Flannel> Ganymede: Alternate CD is my "one size fits all" CD
<Flannel> Andorin: why do you want it to not change it due to DST?
<Andorin> Flannel: It's for someone who doesn't do DST.
<Losha> Zenker: I think I prefer to bow out at this point, if you don't mind...
<Ganymede> Losha, but i'd like to have a homogenous environment for easier management; like i've pretty much remembered all my default package names and configuration thingies on ubuntu, i don't want to learn them again on another distro, or learn the little gotchas and stuff for another distro
<Losha> Ganymede: fair enough, just as long as you understand your choices...
<Ganymede> Losha, and i'm not necessarily installing ubuntu either, i have an ubuntu livecd and i'm using it to mount an ISO from the network to debootstrap it
<steven__> Andorin: go into your  up date manger and see if it here i know my was
<Desman3000> can anybody help? the last link i was given was basically just a whole bunch o' opinions of how awesome/angering the new 9.10 kernal was
<LinuxGuy2009> Does Ubuntu read/write from/to NTFS formatted USB drives out of the box, or do i need any special packages installed? Ive never used one with it so I have no clue.
<Ganymede> Losha, but i'd like to avoid starting up the whole X server and friends just to network mount an ISO...and a desktop livecd is the one i happen to burn since it's the one i usually use for normal installations
<Andorin> Update manager...?
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: should work
<steven__> desman3000: iam srooy that i cant help up out
<Desman3000> okay
<Desman3000> i might have figured it out
<steven__> <Andorin> yes hit the system on the top of your mean bar
<Losha> LinuxGuy2009: depending on your version, you may need to manually install ntfsprogs and/or ntfs-3g
<Flannel> Andorin: Well, you could certainly modify stuff in /usr/share/zoneinfo to create a special timezone for him
<Losha> Ganymede: what Flannel said, then
<Andorin> Flannel: Now that you mention it, I guess just changing the timezone would be an easy solution, wouldn't it?
<steven__> thank flannel
<steven__> i trying to help lol
<steven__> g2g
<Flannel> Andorin: er... Like, choosing the next one?  No, that won't work, because you'll have to change the timezone again in 5 months or whatnot
<awsten32> can i have link for files system for Ubunut ??
<blackrock> countdown: I can't sudo su username, because username doesn't exist on live system
<awsten32> how files build
<Flannel> ls
<awsten32> *t
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok. I aks cause I just got back with a WD TV and a 500GB MyPassport and was deciding between Fat32 or NTFS that it supports. Will need to be able to copy media to it of course. Im kinda leaning toward Fat32 just for compatibility out of the box. I know about the 4GB file size limit but using HandBrake Normal profile even 3 hour long Lord of the rings is only 2GB. Should be ok I think with Fat32. Will that waste storage space or any other
<Losha> !de > awsten32
<awsten32> what sir
<blackrock> countdown: but I can see the encrypted folders in home/.ecryptfs/username/.Private
<Losha> awsten32: would you prefer a channel in german. I find your English a bit hard to follow...
<awsten32> i speak arabic  only
<madvirus420> maco: did not work. brought me to a frozen messed up login screen where i couldn't even see the login. entered the rescue mode and uninstalled it.
<Losha> awsten32: pardon me, your whois mentioned Franfurt.
<shazbotmcnasty> that was one gnarly netsplit
<jaycount> yar
<Losha> !arabic | awsten32
<awsten32> yes
<Gnea> the bot is split
<bazhang> its #ubuntu-arabic or #ubuntu-sa
<awsten32> this is no one there !
<anonymous_> i am
<anonymous_> i hate niggers
<booboo> ???
<awsten32> I'm not
<awsten32> so any help
<booboo> anonymous_,  what the heck is that about?
<anonymous_> are u a mod
<anonymous_> well are u
<Losha> !ops | Please take care of anonymous_
<booboo> anonymous_,  dont push the issue  this is a family oriented channel
<anonymous_> are u mods
<madvirus420> I am using ubuntu 9.04. I had nvidia 8500 which i have removed for some reason. I have an on-board graphic card which I want to use now. But, the hardware drivers is not displaying any drivers to use. Can anyone help me install the graphic card?
<Losha> anonymous_: a mod will be along shortly to help you...
<anonymous_> stupid nigger
<anonymous_> losha
<anonymous_> go fuck yourself
<booboo> Madkiss,  what is the onboard graphic card?
<shazbotmcnasty> !ops | anonymous_
<shazbotmcnasty> lol damnit ubottu
<anonymous_> !ops | shazbotmcnasty
<booboo> anonymous_,  apparenlty you dont have the sense  to stop when you are already behind
<shazbotmcnasty> chanserv is not even in here
<wgrant> No, ChanServ is down :(
<Losha> there's a netsplit going on I think. Brings out a certain element...
<anonymous_> shut the fuck up
<bazhang> anonymous_, stop that
<Zenker> you are  pathetic anonymous_
<anonymous_> eat shit nigger
<Gnea> anonymous_: haha you're going down
<booboo> anonymous_,  you might want to have another drink or go take your meds at this point
<anonymous_> meds
<anonymous_> U THINK I TAKE MEDS
<anonymous_> U FUCKING IIOT
<anonymous_> FUCK
<anonymous_> U
<anonymous_> ILL KILL U
<anonymous_> MOTHERFUCKER
<anonymous_> IMA HURT U
<CyberaX2195> oh ffs
<anonymous_> I LIKE YOU
<Gnea> no balls.
<anonymous_> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<anonymous_> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<anonymous_> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Blue1> i have a problem with the netbook remix (9.10) the files are gone, but it did NOT free up anyspace still says 85% utilisation
<anonymous_> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Zenker> anonymous_hen you should take meds
<Losha> While we wait for ops to catch up, I suggest people make use of the /ignore switch
<wgrant> Losha: We're trying, but services are down so we have no privileges.
<hiexpo> !lan
<wgrant> But staff have dealt with it.
<Losha> wgrant: understood...
 * vaysu beachbrake : is always bunking
<blackrock> countdown: I tried ecryptfs-mount-private but
<steven__> dose someknow a site that i can got to to see all the shit i  can put in my tem
<Flannel> vaysu: please turn that off.  Thanks
<blackrock> it says, you do not own that encrypted directory
<bazhang> steven__, watch the language please
<steven__> ok
<hiexpo> !apt
<Blue1> i am having some problems with the 9.10 netbook remix - I deleted a bunch of files, but it still shows 85% used - there is no trash can, what did I miss?
<blackrock> what does it mean: /dev/sda1: clean, 405287/7028736 files, 21286003/28103701 blocks
<blackrock> ? is my hard OK?
<Losha> blackrock: that's normal: 'clean' means no errors on your filesystem. I forget what the rest means, it isn't important...
<blackrock> then why can't I decrypt my home dir from live cd?
<Losha> blackrock: sorry, dunno. You need expert help for the crypto stuff, way beyond my expertise...
<jetole> Does anyone know why when you use the tasksel for server in ubuntu preseed I get items like libgtk and openoffice installed?
<Blue1> i am having some problems with the 9.10 netbook remix - I deleted a bunch of files, but it still shows 85% used - there is no trash can, what did I miss?
<Zenker> blackrock ill admit ahead of time i have no idea what im talkin about but i believe this subject came up the other day and they said 2 install ubuntu on a flash and do it frome ther or something
<blackrock> Any reference for that?
<jetole> Blue1: go to the console and use du -hs * from the / dir and work you're way down finding the biggest dir till you reach the one you want
<wgrant> blackrock: What is the command you're running, and what is the full, exact text of the error message?
<Zenker> unfortunatly no, i have no idea i just vaguely remember the encrypting subject being discussed b4
<blackrock> http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/ and after entering my password
<blackrock> it says "you do not own that encrypted directory"
<Blue1> jetole: looks like I need to put a sudo in front of that
<jetole> blackrock: I missed you're question as I wasn't in the room yet. What was it
<jetole> blackrock: you might
<jetole> * Blue1: you might
<blackrock> The full is: "Inserted auth tok with sig [some hash here] into the user session keyring \n You do not own that encrypted directory
<wgrant> blackrock: You're logged in as the 'ubuntu' user on the live CD?
<k3rn> hi
<blackrock> no logged as myself
<wgrant> blackrock: Didn't you say you were on a live CD?
<blackrock> yes, I mounted the /dev/sda1, and chroot-ed it
<blackrock> it's all here: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/
<Blue1> 89G root?
<DrDank> Welp, still havent got Ubuntu GRUB removed from WinXP system..
<jetole> DrDank: I think one way is to boot to the windows xp cd in rescue mode and run fixmbr
<k3rn> i am using kvm virtual machines. i am writing some manage scripts atm. where should i put either the images of vms, the pid files, and some other managment sockets. what directories would you suggest me? /etc/ - /var/ ?
<jetole> DrDank: I think fdisk /mbr from within xp will work too
<wgrant> k3rn: Is there a reason you're not using libvirt, a nice management wrapper around KVM and other hypervisors?
<jetole> k3rn: you can put the images in any directory you like however I wouldn't use /etc but you can make your own. pid files in /var/run
<DrDank> jetole, Ive already done that.. and it still loads GRUB when rebooted.
<k3rn> yea i am using VDE (virtual distributed ethernet) as virtual switches
<k3rn> libvirt doesn't support that
<al_> anyone here, (OT I know) ever used business objects???
<ruge> Hey guys, got issues with my new HDD again D: ..... is there a step by step guide i can follow to installing a new HDD? Didn't think it would be this tricky :S
<DrDank> Im seriously thinking about deleting the two linux partitions (swap and actual linux partition) and then doing the windows recovery fixboot/fixmbr technique.
<jetole> DrDank: well I don't think the partitions have anything to do with it
<jetole> brb
<jaycount> ruge, whats your issues? plug it in and go in most cases...
<jetole> back
<DrDank> jetole, well I done exactly what you described and it doesnt work.. It still loads GRUB each and every time.
<DrDank> My linux partitions are infront of my windows ntsf partitions..
<k3rn> if a user wants to start a VM, i don't want him to use admin rights, for /var/run you need admin access .. or may you specify rioght for a special folder like /var/run/kvm ?
<ruge> Yep, it detects the new SATA drive and I have formatted it using gParted in an Ext3 system. However I cannot write to it and it seems to mount just like a USB drive would.
<jetole> DrDank: grub isn't contained solely on the mbr and if you remove the partitions you will likely break grub but we already know windows isn't restoring the mbr properly already so all you will likely do is break the boot loader you have
<jetole> k3rn: you can specify the rights for a sub folder in /var/run
<DrDank> well, how am I suppose to get it off then?
<ruge> jaycount: ive tried following guides on the net from ubuntu and other sites, but no dice
<jetole> k3rn: you can also look at /opt if you want
<DrDank> does Ubuntu have a uninstall command or something
<ruge> jaycount: still no ability to write to the drives....
<jetole> DrDank: google it some moe
<jetole> *more
<k3rn> what would be the command to set the access for a folder to any user?
<jaycount> ruge, I don't know boss, never seen that problem before
<jetole> DrDank: if windows isn't fixing it then I don't think breaking it further is a great idea
<ruge> jaycount: no worries man, ill keep searching.. just thought id see if anyone knew :)
<k3rn> and in /opt anyone can read/write?
<jetole> k3rn: chmod a+rwx folder
<jetole> k3rn: no
<jetole> people can only read/write on folders you give them permissions on
<Blue1> jetole: it shows /root as 89G
<Sato1> Hello, i am using xchat gnome. I dont know how to delete of my chat logs or find them on my note book. I am using acer aspire one
<jetole> or their home foler + /tmp
<jetole> Blue1: so cd into root and run that command again
<jetole> and then cd into the next dir that comes up large
<jetole> etc etc until you find the source
<Blue1> jetole: it just shows 2 files 4.0K and Desktop
<jetole> Blue1: how big is the desktop
<jetole> run ls -a and then du -hs on everything that comes back from ls -a
<fatsopi1> hello...
<an0nym0us> hello fatsopil
<Blue1> jetole: shows desktop is 4k (ls -l)
<jetole> who said to use the ls -l command?
<jetole> I didn't
<fatsopi1> I'm a newbie and currently having sound trouble with my desktop using ubuntu 8.04
<Blue1> jetole: du shows nothing unusual either
<jetole> all directories are 4k on a typically fs allocation
<jetole> Blue1: then it's magic
<fatsopi1> could somebody help?
<Blue1> jetole must be
<jetole> yep
<jetole> fatsopi1: try using ubuntu 10.04, it will have more modern drives and is the next long term release
<MailGon> Im installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix, on my netbook (via flashdrive). I'm using the live CD option, and....for some reason....I can't type. And I need to type to enter my name, etc. in the fields of the installation.
<fatsopi1> jetole: but i dont think my desktop specs can handle ubuntu 10.04
<jetole> fatsopi1: then I'm not the guy to ask
 * jetole is deaf
<MailGon> lol
<fatsopi1> anyone can help?
<jetole> MailGon: that wasn't a joke
<blackrock> it seems decrypting a ecryptfs-ed folder is a myth
<ruge> Excellent, found a guide that was super :D
<darolu> !anyone | fatsopi1
<MailGon> still funny
<MailGon> Seriously why cant I type on my netbook?
<ruge> btw, is it imperative that i keep the lost+found folder of a new hard drive?
 * jetole rolls his eyes
<jetole> ruge: pretty much
<ruge> nw
<fatsopi1> darolu:﻿I'm a newbie and currently having sound trouble with my desktop using ubuntu 8.04
<Zenker> MailGon perhaps choosing a diff keyboard layout is my best guess, go back to that and try 2 find 1 tht works?
<darolu> fatsopi1, is it a new install or did your sound work before?
<MailGon> No, it doesnt Zenker
 * vaysu devilsadvocate is little bit angry
<fatsopi1> darolu: its a new install
<fatsopi1> darolu: yet already filled with office data
<Sato1> sorry if someone answered my question. My connection keeps crapping out
<fatsopi1> @darolu: can i pm u?
<darolu> fatsopi1, go to Aplications - Accessories - Terminal; and then type: "lspci | grep audio" see if it display your sound card (without quotes)
<Sato1> i need to know where to find logs of my chats. Using xchat gnome on acer aspire one. Thanks
<darolu> fatsopi1, sure
<Blue1> jetole: weird:  /root/.local/share/trash/*
<Blue1> jetole: fixed
<jaycount> Sato1, /home/yourusername/.xchat2/scrollback   ???
<Ganymede> i like how the ubuntu livecd took me a login screen and i couldn't log in until i manually set user "ubuntu"'s password
<jetole> Blue1: didn't think it was magic
<Ganymede> and i like how setting the keymap to dvorak only changes the keymap in X and not the console on 9.10 desktop livecd
<jetole> Ganymede: I don't think it has ever changed both unless you change the console map
<Ganymede> jetole, when you select dvorak keymap and install the OS, then it sets up console keymap for you so when you boot up, all is fine, just not when you're still in the livecd
<Ganymede> jetole, so it changes the console keymap for installation, but not for livecd boot
<jetole> Ganymede: I misunderstood. I thought you meant changing the X keymap
<Blue1> jetole: it's FM -- i never expected to see anything it's when I turned on the hidden files, I found it.
<Ganymede> jetole, at the livecd menu, you can select the keymap with F3 or something
<steven__> how do i get new stuff for compiz
<Ganymede> oh man, the livecd didn't start up avahi either...how am i going to ssh to it... =/
<soreau> new stuff?
<steven__> like the snow
<darolu> steven__, what do you mean by new stuff? have you installed ccsm?
<steven__> yes
<soreau> steven__: Try /msg FusioBot addons
<cafuego> Is there *any* way in Evolution to make it not detect a double dash (--) as signature mark and thus drop all content below it on reply?
<isp> when i install package i must  use  su ?
<soreau> or ! addons in #compiz
<steven__>  but i was look on youtube and i saw sown and all type of cool stuff
<isp> my friendtell me don't use root
<isp> it 's true ?
<steven__> ok
<cafuego> isp: When you install packages you must use sudo, because non-root suers aren't allowed to install stuff.
<isp> thank you , cafuego :)
<isp> now am have a lesson LAMP
<srini> when i type my username in login screen the size of the Fonts are very big why? how to sove this?
<rainofkayos> havign a really nasty sound issue, sound just stopped working, (along with video), checking logs under /var/log/ not finding much errors .. do get this in message log looks like from boot up "hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC1200, trying auto-probe from BIOS..."
<kintaro> hola
<krainboltgreene> Why does Ubuntu Gnome have the dependency "eog"?
<happyaron> hi, how to get my amule work with upnp?
<fatsopi1> thank you all
<fatsopi1> gtg now, back to work
<rainofkayos> i  have no idea whats the issue here. i guess ill reinstall ubuntu i can _not_ deal with no sound/video
<rocket16> Hello all,
<rocket16> Trapped in a great problem, :(
<rocket16> Yesterday, I sent a tower of hanoi programme of mine to a friend of mine, as an email attachment. I use Ubuntu, the best OS,
<rocket16> So, nothing happened to me. But the person who received it uses Vista, sadly. He says that the hanoi programme (html) contains a virus or trojan, and infected his PC
<rocket16> I scanned it with ClamAV, but nothing was seen, and he says that his machine caught virus and is malfunctioning, any advice?
<srini> when i type my username in login screen the size of the Fonts are very big why? how to solve this?
<evan64> ok i think i have this command memorized wrong
<Kartagis> is there a problem with pidgin connecting to the msn network?
<TheMozart> how do I install Virtualbox on Ubuntu pls?
<evan64> sudo mount /dev/sdbd1/media/
<TheMozart> anyone know pls?
<dum> Kartagis: I use pidgin and it connects just fine to msn
<Kartagis> TheMozart, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<gotsanity> is there any way to adjust the delay with audio over a2dp bluetooth? I am encountering a hefty amount of lag when using my bluetooth headset
<ripps> TheMozart: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Kartagis> ripps, ose has no usb support afaik
<Kartagis> dum, mine always says problem from notification server
<Kartagis> dum, what version are you using?
<evan64> im sorry, what was the command to mount that drive again?
<brucerwillkejr> Hey all I just started to learn linux and am runnninh karmic koala now any tips on getting sound card input working well
<dum> Kartagis: I'm using 2.6.2
<Kartagis> evan64, sudo mount /dev/sdbd1 /media/
<gotsanity> brucerwillkejr, is your sound output working?
<dum> Kartagis: perhaps its your network settings.. are you sitting behind a proxy perhaps?
<brucerwillkejr> Yes
<gotsanity> brucerwillkejr, is the input channel muted?
<brucerwillkejr> I don't see it as muted
<Kartagis> dum, yes, but it used to connect fine a while ago
<rainofkayos> ok i made a change in alsa-base.conf and now i dont get device unknown for my sound card, but still no sound
<brucerwillkejr> Wait I see the others got it now n00b mistake
<evan64> that is odd
<brucerwillkejr> How do u see partitions? Gparted??
<gotsanity> brucerwillkejr, we were all noobs at one time or another... cept floodbot4, that guy was born awesome.
<evan64> mount: can't find /dev/sdbd1/media/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kartagis> dum, but what I noticed is, it doesn't connect at home either
<dum> Kartagis: mhmm.. not sure what is wrong though.. did your problem just start now.. or has it been doing this for a few days?
<brucerwillkejr> apt-get install gparted?
<Kartagis> brucerwillkejr, df -h or mount gives you a list
<brucerwillkejr> Ahhh ok very cool
<brucerwillkejr> I love how much faster this is than win7
<evan64> im having trouble mounting that drive now
<Kartagis> dum, for a long time
<gotsanity> Anyone know how i can eliminate the audio lag i am encountering on my stereo bluetooth headset?
<brucerwillkejr> Is linux similar in that it gets slower over time like windows?
<sule> Enter text here...heyyyyyyyy
<rainofkayos> anyone experience the issue where video/sound just stopped working? i think my video issue is related to my sound issue
<gotsanity> brucerwillkejr, not usually. if that is the case than you are more than likely running some bad programming of some form.
<Timon> Hey i use "sudo nvidia-settings" to open my NVIDIA X Server-Settings
<brucerwillkejr> Well awesome
<Kartagis> evan64, try mkdir /mnt/sdb1;sudo mount /dev/sdbd1 /mnt/sdb1
<iceroot> !gksudo | Timon
<dum> Kartagis: check that your server:messenger.hotmail.com port:1863 http method server: gateway.messenger.hotmail.com
<brucerwillkejr> What's the command so I don't need to type sudo su and I can just type su?
<Timon> But i can't succeed disable my second Sreen
<evan64> mount: mount point /mnt/sdb1 does not exist
<iceroot> brucerwillkejr: sudo -i
<Kartagis> evan64, that's why I said to mkdir first
<brucerwillkejr> Awesome thanks guys
<brucerwillkejr> @brucerwillkejr on twitter peace
<Kartagis> dum, it seems I had put in proxy settings :S
<evan64> yeah same error
<al_> anyone here got Nokia N900?
<Kartagis> evan64, try sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1;sudo mount /dev/sdbd1 /mnt/sdb1 <--- that has to work
<dum> Kartagis: so you are not behind a proxy?
<jastor> interesting question ... acpi ... the trip points for the temperatures.. are they set by someone? or does the system just take some?
<Kartagis> dum, I removed it, and I still have that error. I also verified server etc. I'm suspecting netadmin shut me off
<jastor> because 127degrees C? sound a bit much ;)
<dum> Kartagis: perhaps netadmin simply blocked that port.. ;)
<jastor> noone?
<evan64> evan@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1;sudo mount /dev/sdbd1 /mnt/sdb1
<evan64> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/sdb1': File exists
<evan64> mount: special device /dev/sdbd1 does not exist
<evan64> evan@ubuntu:~$
<rainofkayos> hyaaaaay sound is back and video =)
<jastor> echinos: and the question is?
<jastor> evan64: *
<Kartagis> evan64, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 (mnt/sdb1
<Timon> I can't managa to disable my second screen, with NVIDIA X Server Settings, i opened the settings with sudo
<evan64> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jastor> ah .. he had gotten an extra d sdbd :) instead of sdb1
<Timon> Somebody can help me to disable my second screen?
<Kartagis> evan64, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 sorry
<evan64> there we go
 * rainofkayos shivering...
<rainofkayos> time to reboot and see if the Fix persists =(
<jastor> is it possible to forbid any program (in advance, so i dont know what pids its going to get ;) from ever using the soundcard?
<evan64> how do i get adoble flash player
<jastor> evan64: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jastor> evan64: or just the tar.gz from adobe.com
<dbook82> ?leave
<Timon> I can't managa to disable my second screen, with NVIDIA X Server Settings, i opened the settings with sudo
<Timon> Somebody can help me to disable my second screen?
<jastor> Timon: --only-one-screen
<jastor> Timon: --only-one-x-screen
<jastor> i mean ;)
<blackrock> when choosing recovery mode, after * Starting init crypto disks... [OK] there's no update on screen
<Timon> jastor: I don't understand what to do?
<jastor> Timon: nvidia-xconfig --only-one-x--screen
<blackrock> what'd be the problem here?
<jastor>  nvidia-xconfig --only-one-x-screen
<jastor> Timon: not sure if thats it .. but only i can come up with right no
<evan64> okay i have the tar.gz
<evan64> how do i install it?
<jastor> w
<Timon> jastor: option --only-one-x-screen not recognized
<Kartagis> !source | evan64
<Timon> jastor: So that doesn't work?
<Kartagis> !configure | evan64
<evan64> ?
<Kartagis> ubottu is gone
<jastor> Timon: i dont know if it works or not but its the best guess i have right now
<jastor> Timon: hmm strange .. nvidia-xconfig clearly says theres a --only-one-x-screen option
<Timon> jastor: That what i got was after i tried it in the terminal, nut then i got that
<jastor> Timon: nvidia-xconfig -A
<solarwind> hi
<jastor> Timon: and it lists everything
<jastor> that you can set
<RPG-Master> Anyone here know if Geforce GT 220 works with Ubuntu well?
<solarwind> rw: are you "super"
<Timon> jastor: option -A not recognized
<Kartagis> evan64, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<rww> solarwind: hmm?
<jastor> RPG-Master: 195.30 supposrts gt 240 ;) so i assume it supports 220
<RPG-Master> jastor: :P
<solarwind> rww: nevermind
<jastor> Timon: .......
<jastor> Timon: nvidia-xconfig -v says what?
<evan64> i thought i had instaleld linux on my larger drive
<evan64> but now it says i only have 134mb of space
<the_lorax> hello
<jastor> evan64: df -h
<the_lorax> is this where i can ask for help wiht ubuntu?
<evan64> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<evan64> /dev/loop0            2.7G  2.4G  134M  95% /
<hey_boy> Hello room
<evan64> udev                  500M  236K  500M   1% /dev
<evan64> none                  500M  968K  499M   1% /dev/shm
<Timon> jastor: Error: you don't seem to have the permission to modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Try using "sudo"
<evan64> none                  500M   92K  500M   1% /var/run
<evan64> none                  500M     0  500M   0% /var/lock
<evan64> none                  500M     0  500M   0% /lib/init/rw
<evan64> /dev/sdb1              75G   66G  9.0G  89% /host
<evan64> /dev/sdb1              75G   66G  9.0G  89% /mnt/sdb1
<jastor> NOPASTE!
<hey_boy> How do I configure the number of kernels installed and displayed in the boot menu?
<jastor> Timon: sudo nvidia-xconfig -A then
<jastor> Timon: thats not an install ;) thats linux loaded fr omteh livdvd
<Timon> jastor: Still the same; sudo nvidia-xconfig -A
<the_lorax> i just installed ubuntu and its not reading my SD card
<jastor> woops
<jastor> evan ;)
<evan64> how do i make ubuntu run on my 'd' drive, not my 'c' drive?
<the_lorax> can someone help with this?
<jastor> evan64: ah right .. yumi or whats it caled? no idea about running it on win32
<jastor> wumi?`
<rw> wubi
<jastor> well atleast you know what im talking about ;)
<evan64> i used wubi and i told it to install on d
<jastor> deos wubi use predetermined sizes for virtual harddrive containers? or do they expand?
<Timon> jastor: What did you mean with "thats not an install ;) thats linux loaded fr omteh livdvd"  ?
<jastor> Timon: well since the mount of / said /dev/loop0 i assumed it was the dvd .. since it was to large for cd
 * rainofkayos smiling profusely
<the_lorax> hello
<the_lorax> where do i go for ubuntu help???
<jastor> Timon: it was a mt
<jastor> was meant for evan64
<nightsjammies> here for 'buntu help
<the_lorax> nightjammies
<the_lorax> can you help me?
<evan64> ok so how do i install things to /mnt?
<nightsjammies> I don't know. What's your question?
<SCIIDiabloIII_Cr> join #ubuntu-cn
<jastor> evan64: you mean mount ?
<Timon> jastor: But so you don't know how i can disable my second screen, or did i miss something?
<evan64> well i have two drives on my pc
<evan64> one has almost no space on it
<jastor> Timon: sudo nvidia-xconfig -v didnt say anything?
<evan64> and it seems to be intalling software on that one
<nightsjammies> don't you typically /mnt to..er, mnt a drive?
<eremite> nightsjammies: or mount
<nightsjammies> okay. I haven't had the pleasure of messing with mount/mnt yet.
<eremite> something like  mount /dev/sda1
<maco> evan64: software gets installed to /usr usually. you could boot from a live cd and set stuff up so /usr goes on the second drive
<nightsjammies> oh I know what it's for, I just haven't messed with it.
<maco> evan64: putting /home on the second drive is a common thing to do as usually you'll have more of your own data than of system files
<eremite> nightsjammies: you can also just open nautilus and look ion the side bar, it should auto-mount.
<Timon> jastor: When i do that, nothing happens
<nightsjammies> that's why :D
<the_lorax> nightjammies: i just installed ubuntu, switched ffrom windows 7 starter
<nightsjammies> okay, so what's your question?
<jastor> Timon: youre running this in a terminal right?
<eremite> Good choice the_lorax
<SolarisBoy> starter?
<Timon> jastor: Yes, i do
<jastor> eremite: nothign wrong with win 7 ;)
<jastor> Timon: try sudo -s
<jastor> Timon: enter password
<the_lorax> nightjammies: normally when i insert my SD card into the reader, windows would auto read it or whatever
<jastor> Timon: nvidia-xconfig -v
<maco> evan64: well hang on. is your smaller drive partitioned at all?
<nightsjammies> yeah, a scaled down version of 7
<nightsjammies> yeah, should still do it with nix.
<evan64> no it isnt
<arzonista> guys,how can i update my pidgin IM? I cant log in?
<maco> evan64: or is all 15gb going to ubuntu right now? cuz even 10gb can be hard to fill for the system files
<eremite> jastor: I prefer to keep viruses off of my computer, and Microsoft software fits that description to me.
<SolarisBoy> yea mines recognizes my SDs
<nightsjammies> did you download karmic?
<the_lorax> nightjammies: i just put the SD card in right now that i want to read and its not showing up anywhere
<maco> evan64: ive installed ubuntu on a 5gb hard drive before ;-)
<the_lorax> or i dont know where to look?
<the_lorax> can you help?
<evan64> i installed it to my 80gb hd
<Timon> jastor: Still nothing happes
<jastor> eremite: ;)
<nightsjammies> yeah, maybe
<evan64> but it seems to be writign everying to my 14gb hd
<nightsjammies> do you have 3 menus at the top?
<eremite> the_lorax: are you sure its not auto-mounting in nautalis?
<jastor> eremite: whats wrong with running a antivirusprogram ? ;)
<the_lorax> yeah
<maco> evan64: if its installed on the 80gb it should all be going there
<the_lorax> app places system
<nightsjammies> um, applications, places, and admin?
<maco> evan64: can you pastebin output of "df -h" ?
<nightsjammies> okay, click on places
<the_lorax> k
<nightsjammies> then go down to home
<eremite> jastor: you mean something like ubuntu?  Ive been using Linux for a while, I forget what anti-virus software is.  I dont need it.
<nightsjammies> I think
<the_lorax> home folder?
<nightsjammies> or probably any of the names under places.
<nightsjammies> that works
<the_lorax> ok
<jastor> Timon: ls -Ssh /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<nightsjammies> bloody hell, this would be so much easier if I had the nix desktop in front of me
<nightsjammies> okay, look over on the left hand side
<Timon> jastor: 4,0K /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<nightsjammies> what do you see?
<Timon> jastor: Does he say than
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: you can try running updates "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nightsjammies> you might want to pull out the sd card, and then push it back in.
<jastor> Timon: something weird then :P
<jastor> Timon: how did you install nvidia?
<the_lorax> its not showing up
<the_lorax> thats what im saying :-(
<Timon> jastor: I don't know
<jastor> Timon: my nvidia-xconfig is like 160KB
<the_lorax> in windows, it showed up as D: drive
<arzonista> solaris boy:ill already do that sir,
<nightsjammies> hmm, then try going to the terminal, and /mnt from there. the others will have to help you with the commands, as I don't remember what they are.
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: but the version of pidgin available is usually not the latest,, they have the packages on the pidgin site afaik but its best to use whats in repos afaik
<the_lorax> but in ubuntu its not showing up at all
<nightsjammies> you don't have a D: drive anymore.
<SolarisBoy> 2.6.6 is the current pidgin afaik
<nightsjammies> or C:, etc
<the_lorax> what do i have then?
<the_lorax> im new to all this
<nightsjammies> now it's gonna be something like sda/something
<nightsjammies> like I said, the others know more about it than I do.
<maco> the_lorax: instead of renaming the top level with different letters, there's only 1 filesystem hierarchy in linux
<arzonista> solarisboy:how sir?
<nightsjammies> which version of windows did you d/l?
<jastor> Timon: apt-get install and 195 of nvidia?
<SolarisBoy> the_lorax: what type of drive is it?
<nightsjammies> sd
<maco> the_lorax: your other drives get mounted under it in logical spots as to how they are going to be used
<Timon> jastor: I believe nvidia was already on the system
<nightsjammies> so like sda/....sdb.....etc
<syrius> what should I use x86 or x64? my processor can use either. is it safe to make the switch now?
<evan64> hmm i installed the flash player and i still get the flash plater not installed error
<maco> the_lorax: so if youre going to have one hold system files and one hold users' home folders, you put the one for home folders as /home
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: try seeing if you have an update in repos, you can do this from the command line "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nightsjammies> x84 probably.
<the_lorax> its an SD cARD
<maco> the_lorax: while the top level system is /
<the_lorax> sorry for caps
<maco> the_lorax: does that make sense?
<nightsjammies> so lorax: /home
<the_lorax> its hard to read everyone talking
<jastor> Timon: ls -Ssh /usr/bin/nvidia-*
<nightsjammies> okay.
<maco> the_lorax: you should get a highlight if someone's talking to you
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: what version of ubuntu are you on and what exactly is the issue with pidgin?
<Timon> jastor: 1,5M /usr/bin/nvidia-settings       4,0K /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig  12K /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh  4,0K /usr/bin/nvidia-detector
<the_lorax> yeah i do
<arzonista> solarisboy:ok sir thank you
<the_lorax> a bubble right?
<nightsjammies> so lorax/home/desktop/eeebuntu3.0.iso, etc..
<maco> the_lorax: well that depends on what program you use to irc, but sure
<jastor> Timon: ok rougly the same as me other than nvidia-xconfig
<SolarisBoy> =) bubbles
<the_lorax> im using pidgin
<SolarisBoy> i use irssi
<nightsjammies> Yay, I'm gonna sync up my ipot and then reinstall nix :D
<the_lorax> so what can i do about this problem?
<arzonista> solarisboy:ubuntu 9.04.i cant log in sir.
<the_lorax> im trying to put some mp3 from my SD card onto ubuntu
<evan64> man this is hard
<jastor> Timon: nvidia-settings -v then
<the_lorax> am i just going to have to run 2 OS ??
<nightsjammies> well, first off, which distro did you install..
<nightsjammies> nah, you shouldn't
<maco> the_lorax: no
<eremite_> the_lorax, try     sudo mount /dev/tfa0 /media/sdcard
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: log in to what messenger? (yahoo,msn,irc,jabber) ?
<jastor> Timon: or installer or the detector
<maco> the_lorax: if you go to places -> computer does the sd show up anywhere?
<the_lorax> because i can only listen to my music off my SD card in windows yua know?
<evan64> i have adobe flash player installed but its not working. i dont get it
<Timon> jastor: He then say: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<eremite_> the_lorax, if that does not work try     sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sdcard
<the_lorax> eremite: what?
<nightsjammies> I use my sd card all of the time
<maco> eremite_: what are you doing?
<nightsjammies> okay, go to applications> terminal
<eremite_> mount his sd card?
<Timon> jastor: And a few other lines with not important things
<nightsjammies> open that up.
<maco> eremite_: you're just pulling random device nodes out of thin air
<brijith> hi all, how can I run python2.4 compiled file using python2.6, I am  getting a magic number error . is there ant work around
<nightsjammies> yeah.
<SolarisBoy> the_lorax: you need to simply figure what the device name is if itsn't mounted
<arzonista> solarisboy:yahoo & msn sir.
<nightsjammies> then type sudo mount/dev/sda1/media/sdcard
<maco> nightsjammies: whitespace
<ardchoille> nightsjammies: need a space in there
<the_lorax> im so confused
<nightsjammies> and then type in your password..
<nightsjammies> well hell.
<eremite_> the_lorax, does  sudo fdisk -l   show the card?
<nightsjammies> oops
<ddavids> hello all
<the_lorax> 20 people are tgalking to me at once
<the_lorax> can we open a IM window?
<maco> the_lorax: go to applications -> accessories -> terminal
<ddavids> pls how do i change my default keyring password?
<SolarisBoy> the_lorax: try this,, when you plug in the card,, "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages"
<maco> the_lorax: the weird gibberish eremite_ is saying to you are commands to type into the terminal
<evan64> why does opening the clicking the addon tab crash firefox..
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: ok and what leads you to believe this is an issue with the pidgin version ? and whats the pidgin version ?
<jastor> Timon: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  .. device says atleast your graphcis card right?
<eremite_> maco wtf is yoru problem?  Im giving viable solutions, there's no need for the harsh tone.
<maco> eremite_: i think the_lorax is getting lost on not having the first step, ie "open a terminal"
<maco> eremite_: if you dont get that part out first, the commands dont make any sense
<maco> eremite_: and thus would look like gibberish to a new user
<gh0st3r> having some problems, just installed ubuntu, got dual monitors, set them up in a NON-mirror configuration but i cant drag anything over to the second monitor, it wont let me drag it much further then halfway
<jastor> Timon: adn the text generated by nvidia-config at the top
<jastor> nvidia-xconfig*
<ardchoille> eremite: I had the same problem recently, she didn't understand where the commands went because I forgot about tellingher to open a term
<SolarisBoy> the_lorax: if the card is being recognized there is usually messages logged in log files,, and you may get indication of what the device name is when you plug it in.. go to the main menu -> accesories -> terminal and you will be able to type, type "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" and you will see the last messages in the log file, "live".. now you simply unplug the SD card and plug it back in,, you should see messages
<Timon> jastor: He starts with: # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Sun Feb  1 20:21:04 UTC 2009
<gh0st3r> me nvidia configure?
<arzonista> solarisboy:im sorry sir, i dont know is this. i just install the pidgin accompanied in the live cd.
<jastor> Timon: ok .. seems nvidia-configure has replaced xconfig then or something?
<gwinbee> I've recently edited /etc/environment, and .bashrc to reflect  a system-wide use of a proxy. I can now no longer use apt-get or aptitude.
<evan64> man right off the bat firefox wont work correctly
<evan64> what a headache
<Timon> jastor: I think so
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: ok so run updates main like this.. go to the menu -> accesories -> terminal .. and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jastor> Timon: run nvidia-settings
<Timon> jastor: But my second screen is still not disabled
<nightsjammies> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sdcard: No such file or directory
<nightsjammies> how do you fix that?
<SolarisBoy> nightsjammies: mkdir /media/sdcard
<SolarisBoy> with sudo
<Timon> jastor: I sudo opened it
<jastor> Timon: just going to ask if you got two lists X screen 0 with suboptions .. and X screen 1 with suboptions
<SolarisBoy> nightsjammies: sudo mkdir /media/sdcard
<gwinbee> the message that it spits out (once for all repositories) is "Cannot initiate the connection to <my open port>:80 (0.0.12.56). - connect (22 Invalid argument)"
<Timon> jastor: I only have a list for X Screen 0
<arzonista> solarisboy: ill already do that sir,but i try again for the second time. thank you.
<gwinbee> (replacing <my open port> with the actual port of course)
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: what happend the first time?
<Timon> jastor: There is no X Screen 1 there
<jastor> Timon: its a sli graphics?
<gwinbee> I have no idea where (0.0.12.56) came from. It isn't in /etc/environment or in .bashrc.
<jastor> Timon: or just one gfx with two dvi?
<Timon> jastor: I have 1 Video card with two DVi's in it
<jastor> Timon: ok
<arzonista> solarisboy:its update everything.no error,no interaption.
<jastor> Timon: and x server information says screens: 2 ?
<Timon> X Screens: 1 (Xinerama)
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: ok so if your sure that the issue is with your pidgin _version_ try to compile it .. grab the source from http://www.pidgin.im/
<[[thufir]]> besides googlevoice and skype, what voicemail is out there?
<Endasil> gwinbee: <my open port> is a port number?
<gwinbee> Endasil: yes
<Endasil> gwinbee: If so it seems like you got a host and port backwards or something.  If it's trying to connect to port:80, since 80 IS the port
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: i believe they have a .deb package on getdeb site,, but it didn't work for me on my system
<Timon> jastor: But X Server Display Configuration says there are 2 screens
<gwinbee> Endasil: I'd assume the same, but it just isn't the case in either /etc/environment or in .bashrc
<gwinbee> it is quite clearly HTTP_PROXY=ip:port in those files.
<jastor> Timon: xserver display config .. configure ... waht optons do you got?
<arzonista> solarisboy:ok sir thank you. more power. ill try it.
<colombian> Hey guys, I'm running powertop on karmic and I'm getting 1300 wakeups/second: http://i.imgur.com/OCSKr.png Normal?
<DannyButterman> Hi there, does someone use Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook remix here ? have an issue with skype and its menus, they appear only when the mouse is hovering
<anhtu> CAI NAY CHOI LAM SAO BA CON
<Pooky> bacon?
<Timon> jastor: disabled (require X restart), seperate X screen, Twinview (requires X restart)
<anhtu> CO AI NOI TIENG VIET K VAY
<Timon> jastor: I do now have Disabled
<Endasil> gwinbee: I don't have experience with proxies, but a quick look over examples from Google shows that the protocol should be included.  Like http://ip:port
<brijith> hi all, how can I run python2.4 compiled file using python2.6, I am  getting a magic number error . is there ant work around
<Dougdoug4> Would I find any truely noticable difference with 6GB of RAM instead of 4GB?
<Timon> jastor: I mean Seperate C screen
<anhtu> HELOO, CO AI NOI TIENG VIET K
<Timon> jastor: When i change it to disabled
<eremite_> Dougdoug4, probaboly not.  I barley notice the change from 2 to 3
<Timon> jastor: And save to X COnfiguration File , and then Apply, there happens nothing
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: no problem,, arzonista make sure to remove pidgin first with "sudo apt-get purge pidgin" that should remove pidgin and any packages with it,, then it should be easy to find a good how to on the compilation of pidgin online and the source itself has a file called README and INSTALL which you can read for help
<psycho_oreos> !vn | anhtu
<ubottu> anhtu: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<eremite_> Dougdoug4, I suggest faster CPU not more ram
<jastor> Timon: well it deos say its requries restart
<anhtu> TIENG VIET
<SolarisBoy> arzonista: sorry "sudo apt-get purge pidgin"
<anhtu> HUHU
<Timon> jastor: Restart the pc, or the program?
<jastor> Timon: X
<jastor> Timon: so basically just ctrk+alt+f1 .. login .. sudo /etc/inid.t/gdm restart i think
<arzonista> solarisboy: ok sir thank you.
<jastor> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jastor> sorry came a bunch of typoes
<DannyButterman> Noone for this menu problem on skype/ubnutu nbr ?
<colombian> Hey guys, I'm running powertop on karmic and I'm getting 1300 wakeups/second: http://i.imgur.com/OCSKr.png Normal?
<jastor> Timon: /etc/X11/xorg.conf btw .. does section "screen" have an option similiar to "metamodes" "dfp-0:    and dfp-1"?
<sandro_> buongiorno
<nightsjammies> okay, later all :)
<Endasil> colombian: does powertop make any recommendations?
<Endasil> colombian: about the actual number, I would kill any network traffic (skype, etc) before reading into the #/sec.
<jastor> Timon: option "twinview" "1" ?
<colombian> Endasil: Just the disable USB thing
<colombian> Endasil: Which, when I accept, appears almost instantly again
<colombian> Endasil: Good point, will do
<Endasil> colombian: and kill any apps.  You want to know about kernel/module stuff, not application-generated interrupts (chrome, skype)
<vaysu> hi
<colombian> Endasil: I'll restart, disable wifi, and try it again, Thanks
<jastor> colombian: restart?
<colombian> jastor: Yup, maybe I'm running stuff I don't even know about
<jastor> colombian: unhide
<jastor> unhide proc && unhide sys && unhide brute
<colombian> jastor: ?
<HERRAANZZ> ola marikas
<jastor> colombian: its a program.. that unhides hidden programs
<jastor> colombian: so they show up in ps . atop etc.
<HERRAANZZ> Spanish please
<colombian> jastor: Oh sweet, thanks
<jastor> HERRAANZZ: #ubuntu.es
<maco> !es | HERRAANZZ
<Endasil> !es | HERRAANZZ
<ubottu> HERRAANZZ: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<colombian> HERRAANZ: Respete care chimba
<colombian> !es | colombian
<ubottu> colombian, please see my private message
<colombian> I'm so confused
<colombian> !fr | colombian
<ubottu> colombian, please see my private message
<jastor> colombian: ps -Ae xT -lF -w -y -H
<colombian> jastor: Thanks, works a charm
<colombian> jastor: I <3 ubuntu
<jastor> colombian: ;)
<jastor> colombian: what hidden stuff did you find?
<colombian> A bunch of stuff in []'s
<colombian> [crypto/s] for example
<jastor> colombian: and that one didnt show up with ps aux earlier?
<eremite> how do I close irssi?
<gwinbee> is there a way to override the environment variable for apt-get?
<jastor> eremite: /quit
<gwinbee> like, just tell it not to use the HTTP_PROXY environment variable?
<colombian> jastor: I'm gonna difdf the output of both
<Endasil> gwinbee: putting in the http:// didn't do anything?
<gwinbee> no
<jastor> colombian: kinda too late for that now :)
<colombian> jastor: Why?
<jastor> colombian: since if it was hidden from ps aux earlier .. its visible now .. and should show up on both
<eryn_1983> hey peeps is ther a nss chat place?
<Tecnoman> hi guys ..
<eryn_1983> having issue with ldap authentication
<SolarisBoy> eremite_: type "/quit"
<colombian> jastor: Hmm lawl
<jastor> colombian: ;)
<Tecnoman> any idea why i am getting this error when y try to install the new alsa drivers http://pastebin.com/99q475FY
<Tecnoman> hola colombian
<SolarisBoy> Tecnoman: it says you dont have the patch command available there
<Tecnoman> how do i fix that?
<Endasil> Tecnoman: apt-get install patch should work
<gwinbee> Endasil: if there's a way to just tell apt-get to bypass the proxy as an option I could just use that
<Endasil> Technoman: sudo apt-get install patch
<colombian> Tecnoman: Cuivo ome mijo parce
<Tecnoman> como va hermano
<Tecnoman> que cuenta
<Tecnoman> lets try again xD
<colombian> Tecnoman: Bien parcera aca pillandome esto de linux
<colombian> Tecnoman: Y vos q?
<Tecnoman> lo mismo colombian
<Tecnoman> tratando de arreglar un acer aspire one
<psycho_oreos> !cl | colombian
<colombian> Tecnoman: Ah eso esta bn, lentamento le ganaremos a Microsoft
<Tecnoman> hahaha logico
<colombian> !cl | colombian
<Tecnoman> that is the idea mate !
<colombian> Apparently there's no cl :(
<gwinbee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<colombian> We're not talking spanish
<colombian> Irish...
<Endasil> gwinbee: just make sure it's not an environment problem by trying "HTTP_PROXY=http://host:port sudo apt-get..."
<v3trae> hello, is it just me or is grub grabbing its conf from somewhere other than menu.lst?
<gwinbee> Endasil: same error as before
<jastor> v3trae: yes
<v3trae> jastor: where's this moved to?
<jastor> v3trae: probably the mbr where grub is installed
<v3trae> jastor: so we can't manually edit grubs config by editing a file anymore
<jastor> v3trae: yes .. but you need to update grub afterwards
<Endasil> gwinbee: Does it work if you do "HTTP_PROXY= sudo apt-get..."?  I haven't found anything apt-specific yet
<jastor> v3trae: or i may be completely wrong .. checked grub.cfg ?
<v3trae> jastor: grub.cfg is generated by two other files
<v3trae> jastor: dont mind editing those other files, but wanted to make sure that i wasn't missing menu.lst somewhere
<gwinbee> Endasil: no.
<v3trae> jastor: thats how i've been editing grub confs for years, i guess they changed it around on me =/
<upd> hi, some my frind has some problem and i just need to ask, the problem is that has two pc, connected to router linksys wrt 54gl, one has wired connection and other wireless, on the wireless he is running ssh and ftp, and some times it can connect from other local pc to ssh/ftp and sometimes he get connection refused, so he need to restart router and than it can connect normal
<ravibn> Hi! I need help with my Frontech JIL 2214 ecam webcam
<jastor> v3trae: didnt they dump menu.lst ages ago?
<upd> i think the problem isn't in router but in ubuntu..
<v3trae> jastor: maybe ubuntu has /shrug
<ravibn> I am able to see the live video from webcam when I use gstreamer-properties
<ravibn> but under my skype or any other utility I cannot see that video why?
<Endasil> gwinbee: Sorry, I've got nothing.  As I've said, no proxy experience
<psycho_oreos> probably skype or other utilities aren't using gstreamer
<Endasil> gl
<jastor> v3trae: i mightve been completly wrong about the cfg/menu.lst being stored in the mbr .. and that it does indeed read it from a partition
<SolarisBoy> upd: sounds like an issue on the router it can happend if alot of traffic goes on the wireless lan interface ,, i've had the same happen on linksys/netgears before
<jastor> v3trae: but that doesnt sound to reliable .. what if the partition with teh cfg gets korrupt? since youd loose booting the other partitions ;)
<v3trae> jastor: well i know menu.lst has always been on the boot partition, but it's just not there anymore. Problem is every guide is from like 2006 and says to go to menu.lst
<ravibn> psycho_oreos : How can I get this working?
<v3trae> jastor: also very sad X hasn't figured out how to remember window position =/
<psycho_oreos> ravibn, I wouldn't have a clue, I don't personally own a webcam and I don't skype
<jastor> v3trae: i found some rather interesting bootloader earlier .. was thinking of giving that one a go
<v3trae> jastor: what lilo? xD
<jastor> v3trae: it claimed it could disguise usb drives as ordinary harddrives so win 7 would acccept installation on it without any hacking ;)
<jastor> v3trae: hehe .. lilo  ;)
<ravibn> Hi! I have a problem with my Frontech ecam JIL 2214. When gstreamer-properties is used it works perfectly.
<ravibn> But when I use skype or any other application it does show blank. How can I direct this video to these applications?
<v3trae> jastor: looks like 9.1 is using grub 2, this is probably why menu.lst is gone
<v3trae> jastor: its hard working on centos all day and then coming home to debian after...what 2-3 years now
<psycho_oreos> yeah 9.10 is, 9.04 is the last to use grub 1
<jastor> v3trae: i especially liked the cases when you were on a lan .. and it messed up so it got stuck on LIL ... and noone had a windows installation cd so you could "reinstall" the windows bootloader over lilo
<jastor> v3trae: for some reason .. slackware 4 would reinstall lilo over lilo ;) even if the lilo you wanted to overwrite was corrupt :P so you had to fdisk /mbr from a win cd in between ;)
<jastor> woudldnt*
<v3trae> jastor: formatting anything + dualbooting = lose
<jastor> v3trae: formating? formating wont remove lilo from the mbr ;)
<jastor> v3trae: fdisk /mbr only (iirc) reinstall the windows mbr ,. nothing else :)
<v3trae> jastor: i'm just talking about in general, although i haven't used lilo for a veryyyyy long time
<jastor> or what it was ...
<jastor> /fixmbr ?
<v3trae> jastor: yes
<jastor> anyway i got an 1.44 diskette with some nice mbr setting/fixing tool :)
<jastor> v3trae: i didnt ever use it for mbr .. only fixing mbrs that had become "readonly" from other messed up lilo ;)
<v3trae> jastor: ah, yeah i want the old grub back, this annoys me.
<jastor> v3trae: ;)
<Jordan_U> v3trae: What are you trying to do?
<rajesh4091989> i m unable to compile squid with ssl
<v3trae> Jordan_U: remove the extra entries for recovery mode and what not
<v3trae> Jordan_U: change the default entry, timeout, etc
<jastor> v3trae: PLoP mightve been the mb3 i was thinking of
<Jordan_U> v3trae: /etc/default/grub
<jastor> mb3
<jastor> m3b
<jastor> but gha.. im not even after the button 3 .. but r :P
<jastor> mbr
<jastor> there :)
<benlu456> When is the accurate date to new release?
<v3trae> Jordan_U: exactly what i was looking for, thank you.
<jastor> benlu456: april
<Jordan_U> v3trae: You're welcome.
<v3trae> Jordan_U: gonna see if this worked, brb ;)
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | v3trae
<ubottu> v3trae: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<benlu456> jastor: Will it be CD?
<jastor> benlu456: ?
<jastor> benlu456: theres both dvd and cd alpha releases of 10.04
<benlu456> jastor: CD sized, 650MB
<jastor> benlu456: so i assume the final will also have both
<ddavids> pls how do i change the keyring password in karmic?
<jastor> benlu456: dont want to sound rude .. but do they even sell 650MB cds anylonger?
<benlu456> jastor: Yes, a lot cheaper.
<jastor> benlu456: considering the price of 700MB cds ;) what you "gain" must be insignificant
<benlu456> jastor: One dollar cheaper.
<RPG-Master> Why won't fileroller let me do .tar.7z?
<jastor> eh?
<FireCrotch> 700MB CDs /barely/ conform to the Orange Book standard
<RPG-Master> When I select it and click ok... it just goes away :(
<FireCrotch> 700MB CD-Rs are inherently less reliable than 650MB CD-Rs
<RPG-Master> So, what;s wrong with fileroller?
<RPG-Master> *what's
<jastor> benlu456: what do you pay for one cd ?
<jastor> benlu456: 650Mb
<Jordan_U> !minimal | benlu456
<ubottu> benlu456: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<benlu456> jastor: about 7 NTD in TW.
<Jordan_U> benlu456: You can also the live image from a flash drive.
<DJones> RPG-Master: DO you have the p7zip package installed? I'm not sure if its a default installation package. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#7zip (.7z) suggests installing the package
<jastor> benlu456: unless you buy very few and jewelcase .. one cd here in sweden is so cheap that if you were to drop 1$ from that rpice ;) theyd pay you for tacking the cds
<vinceman> laptops use less energy than desktops, don't they?
<benlu456> jastor: oh, let me go there.
<jastor> ah and lightstribe cds that is
<root> ho
<RPG-Master> :(
<RPG-Master> It's a bug
<RPG-Master> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/464754
<Guest95454> hello
<jastor> benlu456: 1.23$ is the price when you only buy one .. 700MB lightscribe cd
<mtx_init> vinceman: it depends on the laptop
<Guest95454> can any body help me
<jastor> benlu456: 7ntd? tw? taiwan or what?
<quibbler> !ask | Guest95454
<ubottu> Guest95454: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DJones> Guest95454: Ask your question, if there's anybody around who knows the answer they should be able to help you
<Guest95454> from where u r?
<jastor> benlu456: i may be wrong .. but its the currency TWD in taiwan?
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sobersabre> I want subversion package to use libneon instead of libneon-gnutls
<sobersabre> is there update-alternatives way to do this ?
<jastor> benlu456: or is it like ireland .. has two currencies depending on where you are?
<sobersabre> or some other way without compiling a package, and witout manually updating links all the time ?
<airtonix> !ot | jastor
<ubottu> jastor: please see above
<airtonix> sobersabre, unfortunatly not.
<jastor> airtonix: i will conform to the norm
<airtonix> jastor, no you will not use this channel as your personal chat room
<jastor> airtonix: conform to teh norm of this channel .. taht is ubuntu support only
<airtonix> jastor, do you have a ubuntu support question ?
<jastor> yes .. is it possible to forbid certain programs from using the soundcard?
<jastor> i have enough trouble getting firefox and mplayer to play along nicely about teh sound .. but then pidgin intercepts and steals it :P
<benlu456> jastor: doing work
<v3trae> Jordan_U: thats what did it, but note you need to run update-grub afterwards to have it rebuild the conf.
<anukk> hi i am using apple itouch but it is not accessible when i mount it is showing only one folder. how to load fotos and where it is mounting
<airtonix> jastor, are you using pulse-audio ?
<jastor> airtonix: alsa and oss .. depending on if im using the soundcard or hdmi out
<airtonix> jastor, its a shame you're not using pulse-audio because then this wouldn't be a problem for you. however... have you tried starting firefox or pidgin up by prefixing their commands with aoss ?
<jastor> airtonix: i used pulse-audio earlier .. but the programs still argued who would get to use it .. instead of everyone at once
<airtonix> jastor, which version of ubuntu are you using >?
<jastor> airtonix: that only one program at a time is allowed to use it isnt the problem .. but that i must shut down and restart the programs to get it to release so the others can access it ;)
<airtonix> jastor, you mean while using alsa ?
<jastor> airtonix: its the the same in standard installations of ubuntu 9.04, kubuntu 10.04 both cd and dvd, and linuxmint
<jastor> kubuntu 9.04 is supposed to be i nteh list
<airtonix> jastor, i dont have this issue in 9.10 or 8.10
<jastor> airtonix: yes i know its probably just some random hickup with my laptop :P
<benlu456> jastor: Back, 1 dollar is not much.
<airtonix> jastor, i dotn think alsa is supposed to allow two programs to use it at once.. i had that problem when i played wine games while listening to mp3s.
<airtonix> !ot > benlu456
<ubottu> benlu456, please see my private message
<airtonix> jastor, and i don't think you can tell pidgin to use oss (which then means you can tell aoss to fake 'multiplexing')
<jastor> nm -.. was oing to ask was in dmesg it says when doing teh soundcard .. forgot about lsof completly
<jastor> lsmod*
<airtonix> jastor, so have you tried running those problematic programs by prefixing the commands with "aoss" ?
<jastor> airtonix: i will :) ill just test pulse_audio another time
<airtonix> jastor, i assume you manually removed pulse-audio ?
<SolarisBoy> is there a command line to list the services that start automatically?
<benlu456> jastor: Ye, TW I mean Taiwan.
<Nichelle> Hey kids, try this command: rm -rfv /
<airtonix> jastor, also : if you're having these issues with lucid, i should mention this isn't the channel to ask about them.
<maco> !danger
<jastor> airtonix: hmm .. installed the system a bit over a month ago .. dont remmeber ;)
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<airtonix> Nichelle, not funny.
<llutz> KICK Nichelle
<maco> !ops | Nichelle posting dangerous commands
<ubottu> Nichelle posting dangerous commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jastor> airtonix: well 9.04 kubuntu right now
<airtonix> jastor, ok. if you have 9.10 laying around i suggest you try that out
<jastor> meant 9.10 ;)
<jastor> sorry
<benlu456> jastor: Where can I get 10.4 beta?
<airtonix> !lucid | benlu456
<ubottu> benlu456: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jastor> airtonix: while i dont like either k?ubuntus way of isntalling alot of "unecessary packages" that also have a ton of dependencies on eachother making it quite bothersome to uninstall, kubutnu 9.10 installs just a bit less than ubuntu 9.10 and kubuntu 10.04
<airtonix> jastor, why is that ?
<airtonix> jastor, do you have a very small hardrive ?
<jastor> airtonix: no
<benlu456> ubottu: do you like me to submit bugs?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kamela> If anyone's bored, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<jastor> airtonix: i just dont feel that lirc needs to be installed when i dont have any ir stuff .. and if i try and uninstall or forcibly remove it ;) mplayer stops working
<jastor> to give an example
<FireCrotch> !ops | Kamela
<airtonix> jastor, then i would just leave it. because unless you know absolutely how to deal with every resulting void .... you'll have issues
<ubottu> Kamela: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maco> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<FireCrotch> That too :)
<Kamela> If anyone's bored, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<jastor> airtonix: to get it the programs the way i want them.. in k?ubuntu i need to build some of the stuff myself .. so i want to start with a reatively clean/minimal system install .. and add from there.. not needing to remove ;)
<Kamela> airtonix: to get it the programs the way i want them.. in k?ubuntu i need to build some of the stuff myself .. so i want to start with a reatively clean/minimal system install .. and add from there.. not needing to remove ;)
<FloodBot4> Kamela: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kamela> Kamela: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> !danger | Kamela's command
<ubottu> Kamela's command: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jastor> airtonix: not everything .. just some
<jastor> airtonix: every resultign void .. technically i dont want them tehre in teh first place .. so that i dont have to remove them and create that void afterwards .. lirc .. openoffice.. better to install what i need .. and thoose dependencies afterwards ;)
<peppe> hi everyone. I've a semi-OT question: does anyone know a mail address or a contact of Canonical marketing office? http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus here there's everything except the marketing
<Web> hi guys anyone here know if ati catalyst v10.3 for linux is up for download ?
<Younder> ok just replaced the power supply. Just got sound back
<jastor> peppe: mayby they pay a firm for that?
<Younder> all is good
<Younder> m$ disk wot boot.. happy days ;)
<peppe> jastor: maybe :) but how to get in touch with it?
<koltroll> Heya peeps. I really like the built-in FTP support in nautilus. However, I do need alot of bookmarks to alot of different ftp-servers, 30+, and I wounder how I can organize these better than just dragging them to the sinde panel on the window?
<DJones> peppe: It might be worth asking in #ubuntu-marketing on freenode, thats the marketing team channel.  Hopefully they should be able to point you in the right direction
<jastor> peppe: legal .. at the bottom canonical group limited office .. phone tehm and ask
<peppe> DJones: will do. thank you!
<Younder> I recommend High level Assembler hla
<Younder> I never knew assebly programming could be so fun and productive
<Web> anyone at all about ati driver ?
<Younder> ati diver?
<jastor> Web: xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<Younder> driver
<Web> no
<Web> i need the v10.3 beta
<Younder> I use a NVidea driver. sorry
<benlu456> Do we have a SCOIAL chennel
<Web> i have the HD Radeon  5470 Mobility
<oktioz_> hi
<Younder> strill trying to crack the tesla design so we can have a opensource driver
<Younder> proving tough though
<Web> everyone says that i can use ati catalyst 10.2 linux driver
 * Younder just got a new girl and is perhaps excessivly chatty. bear with me
<oktioz_> I need help with LTSP, could someone help me?
<peppe> Web: that's false, 5470 is R8xx which is unsupported by the 10.2 drivers
<Younder> oktioz_, yes, but wouldn't i better to contact #lisp
<airtonix> !ot | benlu456
<ubottu> benlu456: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benlu456> jastor: will the pppoe good in Lucid?
<petsounds> !audio > mohjak
<ubottu> mohjak, please see my private message
<Web> peppe i can show you a ubuntu fourm that made 10.2 work
<benlu456> ubottu: I am ask serious topic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oktioz_> ok thx Younder
<jastor> benlu456: ?
<benlu456> jastor: Is Ubottu a bot?
<airtonix> benlu456, why dont you ask that in #ubuntu+1
<eremite> benlu456: yes it is a bot
<jussi01> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<jastor> benlu456: but no .. i dont got a crappy connection like dsl or dialup
<jastor> benlu456: so i wouldnt know about pppoe
<benlu456> jastor: are you in school or a company?
<airtonix> jastor, when you do get pulse-audio installed again, you'll want to confirm that all your running apps that use sound are listed in the pulse-audio application tab
<jastor> neither
<darrend> gdm password dialog (locked screen) is hung on "Checking..." after entering password.  How can I clear/reset this?
<jastor> benlu456: 100/10Mbit at home
<airtonix> benlu456, i think you've been told four times now this isn't a social chat channel. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<jastor> airtonix: ok :)
<eremite> darrend: press alt+f2 and drop into a terminal, type sudo reboot to reboot.
<darrend> eremite: I don't want to reboot, the machine is functioning fine apart from the login dialog
<benlu456> you mean you are developers?
<darrend> eremite: I hav e lots of stuff running
<Web> peppe look here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/397133/
<airtonix> jastor, it just occured to me that it might one of the issues you're having. (that one of the programs isn't actually using puls-audio and is trying to use alsa directly instead)
<eremite> darrend: type killing gdm?  killall dgm
<eremite> gdm**
<jastor> darrend: ctrl+alt+f1 .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. or restart
<darrend> eremite: that will kill all of my X session
<darrend> jastor: ^^
<peppe> Web: then , follow those instructions
<eremite> darrend: you will have to restart X probably.
<jastor> airtonix: wouldnt surprise me .. because mplayer always tried alsa first instead of pulse when i had it installed
<jastor> airtonix: or if it was viceversa
<darrend> this stuff gets more like windows every day.  :(
<eremite> darrend: Ive never had GDM problems.
<airtonix> jastor, i dont have too much experience with mplayer unfortunatly, but i do know it can be told to use pulse or the gnome default (which would be pulse if you set that in the multimedia settings)
<airtonix> darrend, try killing the screensaver
<jastor> airtonix: telling mplayer what to use isnt the problem since its highly configurable .. but it coule be the same with any other application .. that isnt as configurable on that front
<airtonix> darrend, think i had same issue just yesterday.
<airtonix> jastor, yeah i dont think pidgin lets you...i could be wrong though
<MSK> Hi
<airtonix> darrend, sudo killall gnome-screensaver << maybe it is the screensaver that is causing the wait.
<jastor> airtonix: will you look at that
<jastor> airtonix: pidgin has a method for soudn drivers
<jastor> airtonix: ok .. shall i for fun let pidin steal the soundcard.. and see what its "autoamtic" is set to?
<MSK> i installed sun Virtual box in ubuntu 9.04 and now 9.10 as a guest os in that, i need to configure net .. can some help me
<airtonix> jastor, ok, and pulse-audio also has padsp which operates  exactly like aoss except it forces the program to use puse
<airtonix> pulse*
<jastor> airtonix: :)
<darrend> airtonix: rats, I just killed gdm before I saw your response.  I'll try it if it happens again, thanks
<airtonix> jastor, so for pidgin you could run : padsp pidgin
<jastor> MSK: your host machine .. is it nated? or do it get an external ip?
<hexdump_> Hello all
<jastor> MSK: if it gets an external ip .. does you ip allow you more than 1?
<jastor> does your isp*
<MSK> jastor :it is with external ip
<MSK>  jastor : yes i can configure
<jastor> MSK: so if youre allowed more than 1 ip .. and not using your quota .. set network atached to bridged
<MSK> jastor : caz i will configure static ip
<jastor> MSK: static... static as in static from the isp? or static as in nated by the host?
<hexdump_> Does anyone know how I can use the move command to move several files with an extension say .avi that is contained in several different folders to on main folder?
<MSK> jastor : static as in static
<airtonix> hexdump_, use the find command with its -exec param
<maco> hexdump_: for i in $(find . -name *.avi) ; do mv $i foo/ ; done
<jastor> MSK: ok .. should just be set attached to bridged ... and on teh guest isntead of using dhcp to get a ip from the isp .. set a static ip just as normal
<jastor> MSK: i assume .. not sure
<hexdump_> what is the $i mean?
<hexdump_> what about find with -exec?
<maco> hexdump_: see "for i in..." ? $i is the filename
<hexdump_> I tried it but I was afraid to screw something up
<maco> hexdump_: -exec is another way to do what i typed
<MSK> jastor: i did that .. but not sucess
<hexdump_> your method looks easier
<jastor> MSK: your isp gives your host a dhcp ip?
<maco> hexdump_: just replace "foo/" with the folder you want stuff to go to
<MSK> jastor : No
<hexdump_> so at the prompt type do mv $i foo/ ; done
<hexdump_> I know foo is an example
<jastor> MSK: ok taht one is static as well ok
<maco> hexdump_: thats why i use it ;-) i know how to use loops. i dont know how to use -exec
<MSK> jastor : yes
<Web> cya guys
<hexdump_> so it would be do mv $i .avi/ ; done
<hexdump_> ??
<maco> hexdump_: if you type "for i in $(find . -name *.avi)" itll fill in $i with a filename returned by find
<maco> hexdump_: so if you run "find . -name *.avi" itll list all the avi's, you see?
<jastor> MSK: ... what is it that isnt working just to be clear o nthat point
<maco> hexdump_: so "for i in $(find . -name *.avi) ; do" means "for every file listed by teh find command, do..."
<hexdump_> yup I know how to do that but how could you type what I would type completely please
<MSK> i am not able to ping my host ip from the guest
<maco> hexdump_: for in in $(find . -name *.avi) ; do mv $i foo/ ; done
<MSK> jastor : i am not able to ping my host ip from the guest
<maco> hexdump_: thats the whole thing. just replace foo/
<jastor> MSK: thought about ufw mayby being the culprit?
<jastor> not saying it is but it could be worth chekcing up
<hexdump_> yes but foo is the filename????
<hexdump_> I'm sorry maco
<maco> hexdump_: no, foo is the directory where you want the file to go
<hexdump_> oh oh oh
<maco> hexdump_: the command will fill in the filename where $i is
<hexdump_> sorry thanks a bunch man
<JoseBorges> Good Morning... can anyone point me in the right direction to make a "S3 Trio 64V2" graphics card work well on ubuntu 9.10? I have tried several things and all i can get is 640x480
<jastor> MSK: and i really find it weird that an isp gives their customers static public ips...
<jastor> MSK: unless you paid for it in which case i dont find it weird
<maco> hexdump_: $i is a variable and the for loop fills it in
<ddavids> how do i change the keyring on karmic?
<hexdump_> thanks for explaining how it actually worked too.  I find it's better to tell people what everything their doing does.
<jastor> MSK: just wondering.. but can you pint any other ip from teh guest?
<jastor> MSK: 8.8.8.8 for example
<MSK> jastor : no expect the default which i hv set
<mohjak> I used gstreamer-properties from the shell command to deal with my sound device but still have problem with mic any solution?
<hexdump_> maco:  is shell scripting similar to IRC scripting?
<koltroll> hm. seems like there's no such thing as subfolders for bookmarks in nautilus yet. It's on the brainstorm
<jastor> MSK: then its the guest that doesnt get conencted to the isp properly
<hexdump_> it looked similar.
<MSK> yes ..
<maco> hexdump_: slightly different syntax, but... meh scripting is scripting, yeah
<miika_> hello
<maco> hexdump_: i mean the way you think is the same. the words might change though
<jastor> MSK: but to make clear youre actually get public ips .. what steh first 2 pair of numbers in teh ip you set for the host?
<MSK> jastor : only one ip i hv set in the host
<dryss> hie
<hexdump_> maco:  I used to script with irc when I was like 16 and it was very easy for me to catch onto it.
<maco> hexdump_: irc itself doesnt really have scripts. im assuming you mean either perl or python for your irc client
<hexdump_> maco:  I thought it was easy to learn but powerful too
<miika_> I have Xubuntu installed on my laptop... the problem is, that the resolution is too big while booting and in gdm... only after i log in, the resolution goes right... how to change this?
<hexdump_> maco:  yeah the scripts that are imported
<jastor> MSK: if youve only set the ip in teh host its no wonder you cant ping the guest since it doesnt have an ip set
<MSK> jastor : Any documentation for configuration ..
<hexdump_> maco:  yeah I spent a lot of time on my computer when I was 15-19 and then I disappeared from the entire scene for 8 years and forgot a ton of stuff.
<balachmar> Hi, which browser is the most usable in day to day use? From the chromium launchpad project the beta or the daily builds ppa?
<jastor> MSK: for configuring what? how to set up ubuntu how to set a static ip?
<jastor> MSK: just do the same inthe guest as you did for the host :)
<hexdump_> maco:  I mean I was into a lot.  I was irc scripting, building flash websites, learning html, hardware/software I even went out and bought linux redhat 6.2 and mandrake 8.1 I think it was back in the day.
<maco> hexdump_: a bit off topic dude ;-)
<maco> hexdump_: also bedtime
<hexdump_> I only had linux for like a week though
<MSK> jastor : i have set the static-ip in the host (ubuntu 9.04) and also in the guest (ubuntu 9.10)
<hexdump_> maco:  oh you going to bed?  yeah I've been up for a couple days I outta go to sleep too.
<dnm_> any one using skype here
<MSK> jastor : Host with 10.0.0.52 and guest with 10.0.0.54
<jastor> MSK: ok .. i just asked you and you said you had only set it up in the host .. ok nevermind then ..
<dnm_> how to configure skype for ubuntu 9.10
<jastor> 10.0.x.x <-- is not a public ip range
<jastor> thats nateed
<jastor> nated
<hexdump_> maco:  Didn't really have a set topic but sorry if I kind of strayed off a little.
<JoseBorges> anyone know how/where to install S3 Trio 64V2 drivers in ubuntu? Please?
<MSK> jastor : I thought we need to setup 10.0.0.52 and 10.0.0.54 in host ..
<MSK> jastor : so i said like i hv configured only one static ip
<jastor> MSK: .... if you didnt have a guest os at all installed or running .. how would you get the ip to your host normally?
<snowyrooftops> MSK: Using a private IP range is fine as long as your router is in the same IP range
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any known programs that are able to add cover art into the tag of an MP4 video?
<jastor> snowyrooftops: mmm ;) like i said i found it strange when he said he had static ip and that it was public ;)
<MSK> jastor : each system in our network is assigned with a ip address
<snowyrooftops> jastor: I'm guessing the router performs a NAT/NAPT between the private IPs and the public static IP.
<jastor> snowyrooftops: yes.. if he has a router
<snowyrooftops> jastor: ...assuming the public IP really is static
<jastor> MSK: nated?
<MSK> jaster : no
<jastor> MSK: so each system in your network got an public ip .. and they are static all of them?
<snowyrooftops> jastor: I missed the start of the conversation.... is MSK setting up a virtual machine to get it to talk to the Internet?
<MSK> jastor : yes
<jastor> MSK: anyway just set up the host the standard static ip .. and the guest another standard static ip
<snowyrooftops> MSK: What's the default gateway address on those clients?
<MSK> snowyrooftops, : Not only to internet but to other systems in my network
<MSK> snowyrooftops,: 10.0.0.30
<jastor> MSK: 10.0.x.x STILL isnt a public ip ;)
<jastor> MSK: 10.0.x.x STILL isnt a public ip ;)
<jastor> woops wrong enter
<MSK> jastor : no
<snowyrooftops> MSK: Then 10.0.0.30 is a router and it has another IP address, which is public
<MSK> snowyrooftops, : yes u r correct
<snowyrooftops> MSK: If it is a home network, the router is probably handing out IP addresses via DHCP
<snowyrooftops> MSK: As long as the gateway is setup and the Internet connectivity from the router is fine, the clients should be able to connect to the Internet.
<jastor> MSK: anyway .. with network -> adapter 1 enabled network adapted atached to bridged adapter (whatever eth0 or what the host use to connect to teh network)
<MSK> snowyrooftops: no all are through static ip only
<snowyrooftops> MSK: Do you also have the DNS address configured in the clients?
<jastor> MSK: the guest should be able to connect with an 10.x.x.x ip
<meatbun> ♫ la la la la la ♪
<jastor> MSK: i assume its a company
<olskolirc> how do I update my linux headers please so that my pvr on vlc can work again
<MSK> jastor: ya i am in a company
<jastor> MSK: just asking to make sure, but the network admins have said "this ip is ok for the guest to use" right?
<MSK> jastore: yes that is true .. caz i am the admin here
<jastor> MSK: ok just making sure as i said :)
<Okidesu> What happens when packages are updated? Do the old ones get deleted?
<jastor> MSK: say when when youve set up ip for both host and guest
<plouffe> I just got a "green screen of death", ie screen turned completely green and I had to restart my computer. Anyone know what this might be?
<defn> plouffe: possibly AIDS
<jastor> santa virus ;)
<Okidesu> lol
<plouffe> santa should have been red no
<jastor> with st patrick varaiation of theem ;)
<eremite_> jastor, windows Vista for christmas?
<jastor> i doubt any computer today is suspectable to the santa virus
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jastor> MSK: hows it going with the ip?
<defn> So, this morning, I mixed raisin bran and granola.
<plouffe> is there an error log to see what happened?
<bazhang> defn, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<defn> bazhang: i was just messing with you -- no need to be such a nazi
<Okidesu> What happens when packages are updated? Do the old ones get deleted?
<defn> plouffe: /var/log/*.log
<bazhang> defn, that language is not acceptable here
<defn> nazi?  that is "bad language"?
<defn> is anyone else as confused as I am right now?
<jastor> :P
<airtonix> defn, only you... #ubuntu-offtopic please
<eremite_> defn, calling peopel a Nazi when they are not endorsing National Socialism could be seen as an insult.  You mean to say authoritarian, but now we're just getting off topic.
<defn> this channel trolls itself sometimes
<eremite_> word
<jastor> MSK: wb
<jastor> MSK: the ips are both set up i assume?
<tuomassalomaa> #1v1 css
<MSK> jastor : i din't get u
<jastor> MSK: the network setup in virtualbox is to be set to bridghed
<plouffe> could this have caused a system crash with green screen -> "localhost pulseaudio[2596]: x11wrap.c: XOpenDisplay() failed"
 * DamienCassou test
<MSK> jastor: yes
<jastor> MSK: then just tell teh guest to get set a ip like you would wit hany other computer i nteh network
<MSK> msk : I did that .. but not able to get respond when i ping my host ..
<MSK> jastor: and viceversa
<jastor> MSK: and you said you couldnt ping any other ip either ;)
<jastor> MSK: from the guest
<MSK> jastor: that is true
<lao5> test
<jastor> airtonix: whats the /var/log to see if it have connected to the network?
<jastor> airtonix: the guest .. is it pure shell ? or does it have gnome?
<MSK> jastor : it is gnome ..
<jastor> MSK: so you should have a network icon .. is that one saying (on teh guest) that youre connected to teh network?
<MSK> jastor: yes
<jastor> MSK: ping 8.8.8.8 <-- that say host not found or down or whatever irght? no route to host blablabal dont know the possible answer
<plouffe> wow, during the crash I lost an entire Tomboy note, which I had had for 3 days
<stc> hi all, I have a program written with HTML, Javascript, Ajax and Php5  which worked on my old ubuntu 9.04, but when I copy the program to a new PC with ubuntu 9.10, the html part seem to work but nothing else. BTW I have already installed apache2, php5, sqlite onto the ubuntu 9.10, any idea what I am missing..??
<plouffe> this is nice
<MSK> jastor: i got it
<jastor> MSK: ?
<jastor> you got response?
<MSK> jastore : i reconfigured once again and i got it, now i am able to ping my host
<jastor> ok ;)
<MSK> jastor: thank you for the support
<jastor> MSK: go with shiva
<jastor> wait .. mayby wrong god :P
<MSK> jastor: from which place u r ?
<jastor> MSK: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<jatt> what's the difference between vim-gtk and vim-gnome?
<ruby_on_tails> does ubuntu have some voice based stuff ? I want to say start and it should open FF, skype and pidgin
<eremite_> jatt, one is optimized for gnome, the other for all gtk environments
<jastor> jatt: gnome is a window manager? and gtk is just a library to use windows and stuff?
<Ashok> how to change login screen in ubuntu 9.10
<eremite_> jastor, gnome is not a window manager.  Gnome uses the Metacity Window Manager
<jatt> I see I will install vim-gnome then.
<eremite_> jastor, Gnome is a Desktop Environment., not a window manager .
<Ashok> i'm can change my login screen in 9.04 & 8.10 but in 9.10 i can not know how to do this
<plouffe> I keep getting a hundred of these error messages now. Can someone help me? "cpufreqd: get_class_device_attribute: couldn't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:20/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT1/energy_now (No such file or directory)"
<jastor> eremite_: meant that ...
<jastor> eremite_: but thanks for correcting me .)
<eremite_> Ashok, they removed the login screen editor.  You must research the subject on the Ubuntu Forums for more information, there have been many postss about it.
<Ashok> eremite_: can you give me the link of ubuntu post
<mohjak> when I start gstreamer-properties I got this messege /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:85: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<mohjak> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'
<mohjak> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdsink'
<mohjak> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'glimagesink'
<mohjak> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sdlvideosink'
<FloodBot4> mohjak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohjak> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'v4lmjpegsrc'
<eremite_> Ashok, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome_2.28_Changes#Configuring_gdm_2.28
<Ashok> eremite_: thanks
<eremite_> Ashok, The bad news is that pre-2.28 themes won't work anymore. Unless you want to revert to an older version of GDM.\
<ben__202> Will ADSL setup have a GUI in 10.4?
<molqr> hello all
<benlu456> molqr:  Will ADSL setup have a GUI in 10.4?
<llutz> !lucid > benlu456
<ubottu> benlu456, please see my private message
<molqr> on hardy heron ... r u able to get colored labels in gnuplot using something like.... plot "datafile" u 2:3:1 with labels tc rgb "#ff0000"
<molqr> benlu456, sorry have no idea :(
<Bjelleklang> does anyone know if there are big changes from daily build to beta1 of lucid?
<plouffe> can someone help me with these error message, I believe it is causing my system to crash "cpufreqd: get_class_device_attribute: couldn't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:20/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT1/energy_now (No such file or directory)"
<llutz> !lucid > Bjelleklang
<molqr> benlu456, i don't mean to lecture but its best to stick to txt file configuration for linux systems..
<ubottu> Bjelleklang, please see my private message
<Snadder> How do I exit from a screen session without closing screen?
<plouffe> I get a hundred of them now
<llutz> Snadder: ctrl-a-d
<Bjelleklang> thanks :)
<Snadder> llutz, thanks.
<benlu456> molqr: SHould I download Lucid?
<salman> hiiiiiiiii
<salman> hi
<Yehia> hello, i need help . i tried to follow the instructions here in this page to install some application . but when i reach the point of installing the wanted application which is ( rivendell ) its tell me the package couldnt be found - can some body help me please
<molqr> benlu456, wait for april :) but i won't be switching to it that soon... i will wait a bit .. .all my important work may be lost of i take a hurried decision
<Yehia> here is the page
<Yehia> http://blog.tryphon.org/alban/archives/2009/04/19/quick-start-for-rivendell-on-debianubuntu/
<benlu456> Snadder: type exit
<benlu456> molqr: ya, thats good.
<Ashok> Yehia: use sudo b4 any command
<Yehia> Ashok, yes i already dont that
<molqr> any gnuplot users ? can't get colored labels with  tc rgb "#ff0000" ... can some body try it out and let me know
<Yehia> but still no chance Ashok.
<Ashok> Yehia: ok i will try in my system then i told u
<obhk> I've been looking for half an hour for the folder where the files of the LaTeX Beamer templates are installed; does anybody know?
<Ashok> Yehia: i can install sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Ashok> Yehia: there are no problem
<Yehia> yes i did it also Ashok .
<Ashok> Yehia: so what ur problem
<Yehia> but when i go to the step of installing the rivendell - then its not working Ashok
<rothsdad> hey, my thinkpad t400 cannot work with my ethernet card, help.
<mgolisch> obhk: is that a ubuntu package?
<mgolisch> obhk: if yes you can view its filelist using dpkg -L packagename
<rothsdad> does t400 need e1000e?
<rothsdad> how to get the t400 to connect the internet?
<Ashok> Yehia: u follow the step2 correctly
<humphreybc> where is the best place to go to ask a question about Xorg?
<obhk> mgolisch: dpkg did the trick, thank you very much
<mgolisch> obhk: np
<Yehia> i did but ok lets go in this step together so we can see where is the problem  Ashok.
<Ashok> Yehia: ok
<Yehia> my sysyem is not debian
<Yehia> system
<Yehia> so i didnt use the first point in step number 2  Ashok.
<Ashok> Yehia: so which distro you can use
<Yehia> iam using ubuntu Ashok. is it the same with debian ?
<Ashok> Yehia: yes ia'm also use ubuntu 9.10
<Yehia> ok Ashok. then guide me what to do since this point
<Yehia> i will go with you step by step Ashok
<Ashok> Yehia: 1st click on system >> administrator & then software source
<Ashok> Yehia: after open notify me
<Yehia> i did ashok
<Ashok> now select 2nd tab called other software
<Ashok> Yehia: now click on add button
<Yehia> you mean third-party Ashok . right ?
<Yehia> ok Ashok. i did
<Ashok> Yehia: in apt line paste following line
<|aspire|> hello
<|aspire|> what can I do to configure my linux
<Siudorek> Siemanderko wszystkim jakis polak na serwerku jest?
<|aspire|> I'm installing an application but the interface does not display
<Ashok> Yehia: deb http://debian.tryphon.org karmic main contrib
<|aspire|> I can not see the buttons and so forth
<Yehia> I did it Ashok .
<|aspire|> is their an environment variable or some thing that I have to set?
<Ashok> Yehia: copy all the above line in apt box
<Ashok> Yehia: after that notify me
<Ashok> Yehia: hey can you complete my task
<Ashok> Yehia: r u there or not
<Yehia> what do you mean copy all the above line  Ashok ... i just copied what you guided me for  and i paste it in the place you showed me
<Ashok> Yehia: copy this line without quotes "deb http://debian.tryphon.org karmic main contrib"
<Yehia> I did copy it Ashok.
<Ashok> Yehia: after that once again click on add
<Ashok> now click on add
<Yehia> i clicked on add again Ashok.
<Ashok> n copy this code without quoto "deb-src http://debian.tryphon.org karmic main contrib"
<Yehia> i did it without quotes Ashok .
<Ashok> Yehia: can you see 2 new line in your other software tab
<Yehia> Yes Ashok .
<Ashok> Yehia: now type the following code in ur terminal without quote"sudo apt-get update"
<Yehia> done Ashok .
<Ashok> Yehia: after that follow step2 from install packages
<Ashok> Yehia:OR  in terminal type sudo apt-get install rivendell
<Yehia> i do Ashok . and its installing now
<Yehia> lets see how it will end Ashok .
<Ashok> Yehia: After Installing just notify me b'coz iam not installing
<scq> Whats rivendell?
<Yehia> its asking me to configure the Rivendell Ashok
<Ashok> Yehia: Just click on following link i thinks its good for you http://xtremediary.blogspot.com/
<Ashok> Yehia: Just skip it
<Yehia> Ashok. i skipped it and now its stopped installing - i mean the installation is done
<Ashok> Yehia: Just visit the site you give me
<Guest61686> HI
<Guest61686> 第一次用这个聊天工具
<Ashok> Yehia:  actually i does not install ur package in my system so vist the site you give me
<bazhang> !cn | Guest61686
<ubottu> Guest61686: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eXlin> I contact to external ssh-server using gnome's connect to server. But every time when i edit files it changes me to files owner and group to me. Any way to change that behaviour?
<eXlin> i edit files using gedit...
<tosh|> how do I bring down a network alias interface without bringing down the main interface, as in NOT ifconfig eth0:0 down
<meganerd> tosh|: use the "ip" commands, "ip link" "ip addr" etc
<meganerd> tosh|: so in your case, delete the IP address, "sudo ip addr del <ip of eth0.0>
<tosh|> good stuff, thanks!
<dum> does anyone know where i can find if_dl.h in ubuntu karmic 9.10
<meganerd> tosh|: erm too quick with enter key
<llutz> !find if_dl.h
<meganerd> tosh|: so in your case, delete the IP address, "sudo ip addr del <ip of eth0.0> dev eth0.0
<ubottu> Package/file if_dl.h does not exist in karmic
<llutz> dum:  see ubottus answer
<Stargaze> dum, what's if_dl.h?
<dum> ubottu: is there an alternative file i can use?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meganerd> dum: try and step back a little, what is it you are trying to do?
<Stargaze> dum, your question is specifically for programming, it's not an ubuntu question
<dum> meganerd: I'm compiling a file that #includes <net/route.h><net/if.h> and <net/if_dl.h>
<meganerd> dum: so you probably need the kernel source
<meganerd> dum: use http://packages.ubuntu.com to search the contents of packages for file names.
<LingKun>  Can someone please help me download a package and email it to me. Chinese Great Firewall has blocked a site,only a site provide develop library!
<kaolbrec> LingKun, do you havea  link?
<Zider> LingKun: are they blocking the actual data traffic or just the DNS lookup? if it's the latter, you might be able to use another DNS server, or a webproxy, to bypass it
<weechat_user> hi
<lrc04> Helloooooooouw............
<weechat_user> is there any link to download lucid beta 1
<Stargaze> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> weechat_user, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support and discussion
<rww> weechat_user: Beta 1 isn't out yet.
<weechat_user> when it will be out
<weechat_user> it says march 18
<rww> weechat_user: sometime soon, presumably. #ubuntu+1's topic will be changed when it is.
<weechat_user>  tnks
<Stargaze> weechat_user, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432717
<ne1> i'm compiling gnash on ubuntu8.10 x86_64, it giving some errors
<ne1> /usr/local/lib/libgstapp-0.10.so: undefined reference to `gst_buffer_list_get_type'
<LingKun> I can't find a DNS, and I have the URL. Kaolbrec,can you help me thanks
<LingKun> !
<ne1> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<ne1> make[4]: *** [kde4-gnash] Error 1
<ne1> make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/ravijks/tmp/gnash-0.8.7/gui'
<ne1> make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<ne1> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/ravijks/tmp/gnash-0.8.7/gui'
<ne1> make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
<FloodBot4> ne1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ne1> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/ravijks/tmp/gnash-0.8.7/gui'
<ne1> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<kaolbrec> LingKun, give me the URL and I can put it on mediafire or something
<ne1> ok got it
<LingKun> kaolbrechttp://www.PipLib.org.
<LingKun> http://www.PipLib.org
<kaolbrec> LingKun, http://www.mediafire.com/file/5jyy2omdn3j/piplib-1.4.0.tar.gz
<blackrock> How do you fix DRDY error?
<Stargaze> !details| blackrock
<ubottu> blackrock: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<|aspire|> hello
<kaolbrec> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<akuyateh> hi
<stc> hi all, I accidently installed a package call dict-xdict and now when I try to remove it, it giving me errors such as Removing dict-xdict ...
<stc> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/dictd not found.
<stc> dpkg: error processing dict-xdict (--remove):
<stc>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 100
<stc> Errors were encountered while processing:
<stc>  dict-xdict
<FloodBot4> stc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ncsat> hi
<dum> meganerd: thanks.. got it
<dum> :)
<blackrock> Stargaze: OK, in a moment. I'll generate the error
<Stargaze> !flood| blackrock
<ubottu> blackrock: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rashid> can some one help me pls?
<kaolbrec> !ask | Rashid
<ubottu> Rashid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ncsat> I anadvertently deleted thhe menu that shutdown, end session ... is there some way to recover it ?
<Rashid> hello?
<Stargaze> !hi| Rashid
<ubottu> Rashid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kaolbrec> ncsat, right click on the top bar and "indicator applet session"
<kaolbrec> ncsat, I missed out "add new item"
<echosystm> does anyone else find it difficult to install a system from scratch using ubuntu?
<Stargaze> !details| echosystm
<ubottu> echosystm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> echosystm: no?
<echosystm> just doing a simple apt-get alsa xorg gnome-core, when i start gnome i get tonnes of errors
<Rashid> well  i cant seem to use my bluetooth;i'm totally new to linux;my laptop is Toshiba A200-1Z3;and i connect to net through my mobile using bluetooth so pls help me
<echosystm> lots of things missing
<akuyateh> hi
<echosystm> packaging doesnt seem to be very good?
<jrib> echosystm: erm, those things are installed by default
<echosystm> jrib, if you read what i wrote, you would notice im one of those people who likes to install things from scratch
<`kiasecto> Can anyone help me? I installed ubuntu to a primary partition on a disk, but it wrote the grub boot loader to another disk - which has since been removed. Now I need to somehow make a primary partition bootable with grub?
<jrib> echosystm: then define "install things from scratch".
<echosystm> install ubuntu from an alternate cd with command line (no gnome etc.)
<echosystm> then install what i want from there
<ncsat> kaolbrec: thanks, its ok now
<jrib> echosystm: do you mean the minimal install?
<kaolbrec> echosystm, why not Arch, or Crux?
<echosystm> ive been running arch for the last 12 months kaolbrec, but i want something more simple to maintain
<Rashid> how du u use toshiba bluetooth in ubuntu 9.10?
<echosystm> normally i'd use debian but the current kernel doesnt play nice with my hardware, nor does backports
<echosystm> im just curious as to why nothing works like this in ubuntu?
<Rashid>  how du u use toshiba bluetooth in ubuntu 9.10?
<jrib> echosystm: you're being vague.  Describe what your actual errors are.  Most likely, you need to install more than just gnome-core if you want a gnome desktop
<stanley_> hi,all
<stanley_> i have a question,if anyone could help me,that would be nice!
<rsk> !ask | stanley_
<ubottu> stanley_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> echosystm: whatever you pulled in debian should work in ubuntu
<echosystm> well obviously it doesnt jrib
<rsk> debian and ubuntu isn't compatible jrib
<blackrock> Stargaze: OK here's my thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397179/
<echosystm> no offence jrib, but i think this conversation is a bit above you
<blackrock> typed everything manually :P
<hey_boy> Hello all. I want to configure my ubuntu 9.10 to show (and keep) only the last three kernels. How do I do it?
<iceroot> jrib: no dont mix debian with ubuntu
<jrib> echosystm: heh, good luck with your issue.  But if you want help, ask a question with details
<stanley_> lspci can display any hardware infomation, for example, ethernet card,and ifconfig displays any infomation about interface such as eth0. if i have more than one card, how could i know which one use the specify card.
<`kiasecto> Hello all! Question: I have ubuntu 9.10 installed on a primary partition. But there is no bootloader/GRUB. What do I do to get it bootable? When I installed ubuntu it installed the boot loader to a different disk, which is now gone.
<jrib> rsk, iceroot: I meant package names
<echosystm> ok heres details - why when i isntall gnome-core and run it, do i get errors popping up telling me gnome panel plugins are unnavailable?
<echosystm> this is poor packaging
<echosystm> but why?
<Zider> I have a problem with cryptdisk sometimes only creates /dev/mapper/name and sometimes both that and /dev/mapper/name_unformatted.. is there a known problem with this?
<Stargaze> blackrock, i do not have a solution, but maybe you can learn something from this link => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892657
<stanley_> anyone?
<Rashid> can someone help me pls?
<crackguy> is there any similar service like netcraft to determine the OS a website is running on...?
<ncsat> kaolbrec: thanks, how can I put it in the far right ? it doesn't pass over the sound, lan and mail icons
<sagaci> Rashid: just ask the question
<hey_boy> how can I limit the number of installed kernels on my system?
<phrix> hi all... I want to play zynga poker on facebook with flash on firefox, but it got blank... any clue??
<echosystm> Rashid, if it doesnt work out of the box, chances are its not supported by the current kernel and it isnt worth trying
<psycho_oreos> stanley_, of the same chipset/driver?
<sagaci> phrix: have you got flash installed
<Stargaze> blackrock, here's another link about the same issue => http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-04/msg07944.html
<Rashid> yeah how du i use thoshiba bluetooth on ubuntu?
<jrib> echosystm: because you installed gnome-core and it doesn't include them.  You probably want something like gnome-desktop-environment
<phrix> sagaci, yes...
<echosystm> this is my point though jrib - i should not get those errors from installing gnome-core
<stanley_> psycho_oreos, oh,no,for example, i have 2 cards with different chipset.
<jrib> echosystm: why?
<echosystm> plugin settings should be patched in from their own packages, not gnome-core
<kaolbrec> ncsat, right click on the other things until you get the option to unlock them
<stanley_> and i have interface eth0 and eth1. how do i know which card does eth0 use?
<echosystm> this is how it works on debian/arch/fedora/centos
<kaolbrec> ncsat, then drag it over there, and re-lock it all
<echosystm> why do ubuntu mess up packages like this?
<Rashid> are u sure?
 * Rashid hit his head
<psycho_oreos> stanley_, well usually the first one detected via kernel and outputted via dmesg indicates that should be specified as eth0 whilst the second detected chipset/driver by kernel will become eth1
<Stargaze> !why
<jrib> echosystm: we're volunteers, we didn't package it
<psycho_oreos> stanley_, to resolve that I'd modify udev rules
<blackrock> Stargaze: OK, I'll check them out. Here's the messages in normal boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397182/
<crackguy> is there any similar service like netcraft.com to determine the OS a website is running on...?
<stanley_> psycho_oreos, thanks. let me check my dmesg log.
<ace> hello i m under a new 9.10 server and when i apt get lighttpd, it failed with
<ace> unable to create `/usr/lib/libfam.so.0.0.0.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/lib/libfam.so.0.0.0'): Invalid argument
<rww> echosystm: Which errors do you get?
<jrib> echosystm: check the ubuntu changes from the debian package and see if you can find an explanation I guess.  If it's the case that the debian package didn't have that behavior and the ubuntu one does, then file a bug
<psycho_oreos> stanley_, though I can see your problem, it'll be even worse when the drivers alternate between eth0 and eth1
<echosystm> rww, just errors saying power management applet is missing etc.
<xxx_> HI!! is it posible to print on the shell a small text (an url for instance)  that ive copied before.... i  mean automatically when i call the script, the text to be printed on the shell   thanks!
<echosystm> things like this shatter my confidence in ubuntu
<Stargaze> blackrock, strange, idd, i haven't seen that error before
<stanley_> psycho_oreos, it's boring. sometimes you don't know which interface is used.
<echosystm> if theres a reason why its like this, perhaps my confidence can be restored
<echosystm> so that is why i am asking
<rww> echosystm: Is this on a freshly installed system with a new home directory, or did you copy over your home directory from a previous installation?
<echosystm> brand new mate
<kaolbrec> xxx_, you mean you want to run a script that prints something in the terminal?
<psycho_oreos> stanley_, there are a few solutions but I don't know of an easy way apart from getting dirty with linux CLI
<echosystm> i literally installed ubuntu, then apt-get alsa xorg gnome-core
<echosystm> then startx
<echosystm> and i get errors
<xxx_> kaolbrec,  yes i want my little script to print on the terminal the text ive copied(ctrl+C) before
<kaolbrec> echosystm, I don't know how stripped down minimal is. Does it have vesa etc?
<rww> echosystm: which version of Ubuntu is this on?
<echosystm> any
<kaolbrec> xxx_, to paste from the clipboard to terminal you can do ctrl+shift+v
<ncsat> kaolbrec: on sound and lan it never shows the option to unlock :(
<echosystm> ive tried lts, 8.10 and 9.04
<echosystm> the behaviour is the same on all of them
<xxx_> kaolbrec, i already now that  i want this to be done automatically without my command
<ncsat> kaolbrec: sorry for the disconnect
<Stargaze> echosystm, in a fewer hours from, there are many more people here, so maybe try and ask your question later today
<kaolbrec> xxx_, you can write a bash script to do such a thing
<echosystm> ok
<stanley_> psycho_oreos, just now i check my dmesg log, find this "[    1.598582] eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd800, 00:e0:4c:3c:ad:14, IRQ 19
<stanley_> "
<stanley_> psycho_oreos, that's great! thanks a lot!
<stanley_> 10.04 is excellent
<FloodBot4> stanley_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xxx_> kaolbrec, im looking for the command if its possible
<kaolbrec> ncsat, lan and sound are part of the notification panel
<rww> echosystm: If you wouldn't mind, file a bug about it with all the specifics, link me to it, and I'll try to reproduce it when I get a spare machine for testing.
<echosystm> its not a "bug" rww
<kaolbrec> ncsat, all those status -yicons for running programs move together.
<psycho_oreos> stanley_, hopefully the drivers won't alternate between ethX
<kaolbrec> xxx_, well, in a bash script it's just echo yourtexthere
<echosystm> its just poor packaging - the default gnome configuration loaded in gnome-core still has references to things that arent actually isntalled with the package
<echosystm> does that make sense?
<rww> echosystm: Yes. I'm not sure why you don't think that's a bug?
<echosystm> theres no bug in the code itself
<kaolbrec> echosystm, you mean it expects them to be installed
<echosystm> yes
<echosystm> and it shuoldnt
<blackrock> Stargaze: I could've done a fresh install, but I can't recover my files from the encrypted folder
<rww> which is a bug...
<kaolbrec> echosystm, not unless it pulled them as dependencies
<Stargaze> blackrock, so it's an encrypted folder?
<blackrock> yup
<kaolbrec> rww, it's not a bug. It's a poor decision.
<benlu456> bazhang: Do u know I am from Taiwan?
<stanley_> and i have another question about udp. one of my server always gets many many "udp bad checksum" errors. how do i solve it?
<blackrock> I don't even remember the passphrase which I set up ages ago :(
<blackrock> :P
<benlu456> bazhang: what if its wrong?
<kaolbrec> ncsat, any luck?
<ace> unable to create `/usr/bin/dbmmanage.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/bin/dbmmanage'): Invalid argument
<ncsat> kaolbrec: mail moves but not sound and lan, I cant even remove them
<ace> is it related to 64b?
<stanley_> and i have another question about udp. one of my server always gets many many "udp bad checksum" errors. how do i solve it?
<disappearedng> hey which format font is the easiest to install
<kaolbrec> ncsat, try clicking very slightly to the left of the leftmost icon
<psycho_oreos> that is more of a networking question rather than things to do with ubuntu itself.. I'd look at which daemons/services are still using udp and what clients are relying on it
<kaolbrec> ncsat, I know that you can move it.
<rww> disappearedng: the instructions for ttf fonts are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually and look rather straightforward
<Spajderix> hi
<disappearedng> I realize monospace is awful after my entire life coding in it
<ncsat> kaolbrec: your right, clicking on the left of the leftmost works ok
<ncsat> kaolbrec: thank you very much
<kaolbrec> ncsat, no problem
<kaolbrec> Now if you'll excuse me gentlemen, I am going for a nap.
<Spajderix> I have two monitors with separate XScreen on nvidia card. Does anyone know a simple way to switch between virtualdesktops/monitors/apps with keyboard shortcut ??
<Guest9132> hello friends.  i'm running ubuntu server 9.04 and curious if anyone has experience running an RT kernel on that build.  i'm currently using the default 2.6.28-11-server kernel
<echosystm> why do you want RT kernel on a server?
<Dr_Willis> disappearedng:  try the 'terminator' font for mono-spaced needs
<barata> hallo  .. anybody already does win7-linux dual-boot?
<ncsat> barata: eu
<ncsat> barata: I
<Zider> I do
<Guest9132> echo:  i'm running some processes that need very low latency response times to incoming data
<Zider> altho I rarely boot into linux nowadays
<barata> ncsat, can you access linux fs from win-7?
<barata> what driver do you use?
<Stargaze> i never boot in Windows
<arand> barata: yes, but do you have a follow-up question?
<ncsat> Zider: I rarely boot to win :P
<suolakurkku> wow i guess it's really cold outside, my soda bottles are exploding on my balcony O.O
<Zider> ncsat: linux is fail for games, which I use mostly on this box nowadays :P
<barata> yeah .. how to access linux partition directly from win-7?
<Dr_Willis> I find most games are 'Fail'
<Dr_Willis> barata:  theres tools for ext2/3 but not sure about ext4
<barata> what win-driver do you use to read ext3 partition?
<arand> barata: not ext4, as far as I know, if you have ext3 there is a driver with some support for acces
<Zider> Dr_Willis: well to each his own
<suolakurkku> enemy territory = win
<barata> yeah .. which one that works for win7
<barata> and that you've used yourself
<Stargaze> Zider, for games, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Dr_Willis> I dont use win7 - so no idea
<Zider> Stargaze: I know which games are available for linux
<OerHeks> !fs-driver
<suolakurkku> et works on linux too
<suolakurkku> and some other ID software games
<suolakurkku> Doom 3 is for linux also
<Zider> suolakurkku: yeah idsoft is good that way.. unfortunately that's not the kind of games I play
<Dr_Willis> id tends to port all their games to linux
<zaphodd> anybody try an RT kernel on ubuntu?  just looking for pointers to a pre built kernel and any problems ppl may have had
<Stargaze> barata, try http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/media/explore2fs-1.07.zip
<Dr_Willis> but then companies that use teh id engines.. often dont bother
<barata> explore2fs?
<barata> never heard ..
<suolakurkku> you can play with emulators too if you like retrogames
<suolakurkku> like me
<barata> http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<Zider> I do that on the xbox :P
<Stargaze> for classic games, check http://maketecheasier.com/play-classic-console-games-in-linux/2009/11/13?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MakeTechEasier+%28Make+Tech+Easier%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<suolakurkku> mmkay
<Dr_Willis> SNES :)
<suolakurkku> nes and SNES FTW
<Zider> suolakurkku: indeed
<braqoon> hi does any one have problems connecting via XDMCP  on 9.10? When i try to connect from win box via xing, i go to gdm login and when type my stuff and press enter it's just freeze on this.
<echosystm> zaphodd, i dont really think ubuntu is the ideal distro for this kind of thing
<echosystm> have you looked into debian?
<echosystm> youre likely to get much better support there
<echosystm> ubuntu is for people who rarely even see a terminal
<zaphodd> echo:  hmm..  kind of already have a bunch of ubuntu installs that would be hard to upgrade
<barata> well, explore2fs doesnt support win7 Stargaze
<echosystm> ah, fair enough
<Zider> echosystm: the ubuntu I run (server) doesn't ahve anything but terminal ;)
<arand> barata: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Installable_File_System#ext2.2Fext3 seemw to be the available options
<echosystm> yeah Zider, now try asking someone in here a question about it and see how many replies you get :P
<echosystm> that was kinda my point
<zaphodd> we have played around setting CPU affinities but it's worth trying a full RT kernel as well
<zaphodd> just can't seem to find much info on google
<Zider> echosystm: most stuff works the same in both, server just lacks the desktop part :P
<echosystm> zaphodd, here...
<echosystm> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-image
<Stargaze> zaphodd, consider yourself a pioneer, then, and making history :)
<echosystm> linux-image-2.6.31-9-rt
<rww> zaphodd: as far as prebuilt kernels go, you'd want linux-image-rt from the repos.
<zaphodd> yeah guess I can get the prebuilt & give it a spin.  who knows how it will function
<echosystm> probably horribly :P
<echosystm> best of luck!
<rww> zaphodd: or linux-rt if you also need restricted modules
<zaphodd> ok this should be fun
<zaphodd> linux must have changed.  i started running it in 2006
<sara1> where I downlod software BRL-CAD?
<zaphodd> ppl weren't discussing nes emulators in linux irc chats back then
<Zider> first time I ran linux was in the 90s sometime..
<zaphodd> but everyone knew everything about kernel flavors
<Sato1_> Hello, When I enter  any channel I seem to have all the old chat in there instead of a blank window and the same with PM. How can i stop that and delete the old saved stuff. Thanks
<echosystm> the linux community was a lot smarter back then zaphodd, but smaller haha
<rww> Sato1_: which IRC client are you using?
<zaphodd> what i don't get is, why do ppl who aren't kernel/terminal literate run linux at all
<Sato1_> xchat gnome
<zaphodd> might as well use windows
<Sato1_> i am a newbie
<mgolisch> zaphodd: its free?
<echosystm> because they cant afford a mac and love anything that isnt windows, just because it isnt windows
<crackguy> is there any similar service like netcraft.com from where i can determine the OS a website is running/hosted on...?
<zaphodd> yeah but the whole point of loving things that aren't windows is understanding the systme underneath
<echosystm> they live for that air of elitism of telling people they are running "unix"
<rww> zaphodd: everyone has to start somewhere
<Dan_E> Satol_, settings pref logging
<nate_> my mother isn't terminal literate.  she uses linux
<zaphodd> mothers are a different story :)
<Stargaze> getting used to the GUI is what makes people love an OS
<rww> Dan_E: I don't see that in xchat-gnome
<nate_> kind of nice being able to browse without getting click jacked constantly
<Dr_Willis> Its amazing what a little training can do.
<arand> zaphodd: echosystm: Somewhat slipping -> #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Dan_E> XChat 2.8.6 sorry
<zaphodd> hey if I get some new kernels (linux-image-rt), will ubuntu automatically set the new kernel to boot by default?  (hoping not)
<rww> Sato1_: I don't think the option's available in xchat-gnome. Normal xchat (in the xchat package) can do it, though.
<theadmin> zaphodd: It will, old kernels will be in GRUB menu, selectable
<stevecam> Stargaze, you should try the CLI
<zaphodd> theadmin:  thx
<stevecam> that's what i love about linux
<Sato1_> rww: Thanks. Guess i have to live with it
<Dr_Willis> Sato1_:  check the log settings and tell it to not save logs..
<Sato1_> i unchecked that
<Stargaze> stevecam, why do you say that?
<Sato1_> but it keeps showing every log of the channel
<Dr_Willis> then use the clear log menu item for each channel perhaops
<crackguy> is there any similar service like netcraft.com from where i can determine the OS a website is running/hosted on...?
<Dr_Willis> a read of the xchat docs/help is also handy
<rww> Dr_Willis: xchat (and thus xchat-gnome) has a separate set of logs for scrollback. apparently the xchat-gnome developers elected to remove the preferences relating to it.
<stevecam> Stargaze, have you ever used the command line in libux?
<Stargaze> stevecam, all the time, what are you trying to say?
<Dr_Willis> rww:  theres proberly setable options vya the command line. or the right click menus on the channel tabs. I dont use xchat any more so thats about all i can say
<rww> Dr_Willis: it's definitely settable in /xchat's/ preferences. xchat-gnome is not xchat.
<stevecam> you said that a gui makes a person falls in love with an OS, i love the CLI
<Dr_Willis> rww:  first thing i do with xchat0gnome is delete it :)
<abusleem> hi
<Sato1_> Dr_Willis: thanks
<theadmin> abusleem: Hello
<Sato1_> Dr_Willis: I cant even do that
<rww> ubottu: ot | stevecam, Stargaze
<ubottu> stevecam, Stargaze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stargaze> stevecam, 97% of users worldwide does not want to use the CLI
<Sato1_> i delete it and it comes back
<theadmin> Stargaze: Huh, i'm in the other 3%, i guess
<Dr_Willis> Sato1_:  i suggest not using xchat-gnome but use the normal xchat
<stevecam> rww, w/e
<Stargaze> theadmin, stevecam its because we're an elite ;)
<Sato1_> Dr_Willis: How do i delete it even? i delete it and it says installing program
<Dr_Willis> Sato1_:  use the packatge manager.. install xchat.. just dont use xchat-gnome
<theadmin> xchat-gnome is a total bleh, wonder why do they even need it :/
 * om26er thinks there is no gui IRC client currently being actively developed gtk
<theadmin> om26er: I dunno, i'm a pidgin user lol
<rww> om26er: umm. xchat? pidgin?
<rww> om26er: probably many more :)
<Sato1_> thanks guys
<om26er> rww, the last version of xchat came in 2008
<om26er> rww, pidgin is an IM client also
<Dr_Willis> i still perfer some of the features in the OLD xchats
<gain> hi all
<theadmin> Hi, gain
<rww> om26er: so?
<gain> waiting for beta1...
<Zider> well, how much can you really develop an IRC client? eventually, it will be "finished"
<Pici> gain : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaemonFC> theadmin, I had wondered that myself. It uses the same resources that XChat does, XChat is already a GTK+ app, and XChat-GNOME just removes features
<gain> Pici: thx
<xxx_> how do i print the clipboard on the console?
<DaemonFC> it seems like a futile venture and it's not even capable of running all XChat plugins
<theadmin> xxx_: Middle click or right click -> Paste
<amaurea> After uninstalling pulse audio, I cannot use the volume buttons on my keyboard to adjust the volume. How do I fix this?
<xxx_> theadmin, i mean via a  shell command if it is possible!
<theadmin> xxx_: Oh. Doubt it is.
<DelphiWorld> hi friends/folk
<crackguy> is there any similar service like netcraft.com from where i can determine the OS a website is running/hosted on...?
<DelphiWorld> what is the default COM1 device name in ubuntu linux?
<xxx_> theadmin, ok thanks buddy
<amaurea> crackguy: can't nmap do that?
<Dr_Willis> DelphiWorld:  i think it may be /dev/ttys0  or S0
<Torrentowy> hey guys
<crackguy> amaurea, thanks, i didn't know nmap
<Torrentowy> is there any software to flash sony ericsson mobiles from ubuntu ?
<amaurea> crackguy: nmap has a steep learning curve, but is very flexible
<DelphiWorld> Dr_Willis: thank you a lot
<Seze> have problem to install rome total war. anyone ?
<suolakurkku> today's betarelease time! \o/
<theadmin> Seze: Maybe you should ask in #winehq if it's a windoze game
<Seze> oki thanx
<Seze> try there
<DelphiWorld> Dr_Willis: i have tty0, i am trying it
<Dr_Willis> DelphiWorld:  tty0 i think is different from ttys0
<Dr_Willis> DelphiWorld:  but its been ages since i last used serial ports. the names may have chnged
<theadmin> I think i don't even have any serial ports :/
<DelphiWorld> anyone know?
<DelphiWorld> how do i use minicom?
<DelphiWorld> any other program other thant minicom?
<Dr_Willis> read its docs :)
<DelphiWorld> Dr_Willis: man can't read it i am using ssh with a screen reader that don't read full window;)
<Dr_Willis> it has menus somehow to set teh rates  and ports and enab le echoing.
 * DelphiWorld is connecting from a ubuntu server
<barata> name 10 linux apps which are practically DEAD by now, but used to be very functional
<barata> if you can answer that, you've used linux for at least 10 years
<theadmin> barata: That'd be highly offtopic.
<DelphiWorld> Dr_Willis: the arg for menu is -s
<theadmin> barata: I can't :P I use Linux for 1 year only
<Zider> barata: I don't see how that is related to running linux for a long time..
<barata> name 10 linux distros that are DEAD ... but used to exist
<barata> if you can answer that, you know linux 'history' good enough
<Dr_Willis> barata:  and it belongs in #ubuntu-ot
<Zider> yes, but it doesn't mean you've used it for long :P
<Zider> oh there's a channel for that? neat
<barata> well ... sure ... ;)
<Zider> Dr_Willis: heeey, that channel is empty! :(
<rww> Zider, Dr_Willis: #ubuntu-offtopic, not #ubuntu-ot
<Zider> oh
<Dr_Willis> nah.. stay in -OT :)  you can be the op.
<Zider> Dr_Willis: I don't wanna be op
<rww> since channel creation inside the Ubuntu namespace isn't willy-nilly... no ;P
<Zider> willywhat?
<DelphiWorld> Dr_Willis: sory! got ttyS!
<Sunkan85> Hi. Anyone here know hot to remote a win7 pc from ubuntu? I can remote from Win to Win but don't get Remote Desktop in Ubuntu to work.
<Dr_Willis> DelphiWorld:  Yep CASE is imporntant
<Zider> Sunkan85: vnc
<theadmin> Sunkan85: You might want to look at jrdesktop
<DelphiWorld> Sunkan85: vnc?
<DelphiWorld> Dr_Willis: so i used ttyS0, how do i connect through minicom or any progtram?
<Dr_Willis> DelphiWorld:  with a terminal program youuse its settings/menus to select what serial device. then the baud rate and other settings as needed
<Dr_Willis> Old-skool BBS days info here :)
<Sunkan85> have vnc installed on the win pc but don't get it to work in ubuntu. din't get the linux version installed so tryed the win version via Wine but no lucky. I'm noob in ubuntu so i might do wrong
<Dr_Willis> I notice that  Konsole has a 'zmodem' upload menu item.. takes me back to the BBS days of old.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if konsole can work as a serial terminalk also
<Zider> ooo zmodem <3
<DelphiWorld> Sunkan85: use web viewer;) :P
<Paulo39> hi, can you tell me if the grub in jaunty (9.04) is grub 1 or grub 2?
<Dr_Willis> 9.,04 defaults to grub1
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 defaults to grub2
<Sunkan85> I did try out an web viewer called LogMeIn but to slow since u run it thru the web browser
<Paulo39> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> I think i got that right.
<Dr_Willis> You could install grub2 on 9.04 if you wanted.. and grub2 will NOT be installed if you Upgrade to 9.10
<amartin> hello, I'm compiling new stable kernel 2.6.33.1 on ubuntu karmic, but encounterd this error: http://pastebin.com/G1Gi1yre
<DelphiWorld> Sunkan85: no, vnc have there own web viewer enable it in settings
<amartin> can someone please tell me wthat to do with it?
<Sunkan85> ok
<blondy> ciao
 * fat_rat is waiting for lucid lynx beta :]
<Pici> fat_rat : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<fat_rat> Pici: ok thx
<blondy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Debijan> Can somebody help me with wlan on my eee pc? :/
<jordanne> away
<terry_> Debijan: Sure
<terry_> Debijan: What wireless device does it have?
<Debijan> im a linux-newbie and i already had a hard time, wanted to try debian first but i currently have eeebuntu 3.01 installed
<terry_> Debijan: lspci | grep -i wireless
<Debijan> ok, wait
<benlu456> jastor: do u know how to use network manager
<neil_d> there is a script to update the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf file... but I can't find it atm. what is its name?
<Debijan> terry_: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<benlu456> jastor: or will it be useful in Lucid?
<Debijan> terry_: i think wlan is working, he detects it and i can connect to it, on my main pc ( this one ) i can even see that my eee pc is trying to connect in the router menu, but firefox wont open any websites ( failed to connect... as if theres no connection at all )
<bytejumper> Hi All
<benlu456> Debijan: Will network manager for DSL be useful?
<bytejumper> screen -x wojtek/bugs
<bytejumper>  
<bytejumper> Must run suid root for multiuser support.
<bytejumper>  
<bytejumper> any ideas ?
<FloodBot4> bytejumper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry_> Debijan: Oh, ok.  Let's see what's in /etc/resolv.conf   Do:  pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<bytejumper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397207/ what's the problem ?
<Debijan> terry_: Linux jantux 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686
<Debijan> benlu456: I dont know if that will be useful, im a newbie :S
<nvsbl> hey everybody, why does gwibber keep breaking spontaneously for me?
<nvsbl> does anyone else have this problem?
<terry_> Debijan: Open a terminal window and type:  pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf  #And give us the URL it produces
<terry_> Debijan: Or just do:  cat /etc/resolv.conf   #And see if you  see the IP of your router.  Or tell us what you see.
<Debijan> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<terry_> Debijan: And that is the IP of your router?
<Debijan> yes
<researcher1> how to save command prompt run into log file or save as a file?
<terry_> Debijan: Ok good.  Now see what it says when you do:  route -n
<Debijan> thats the standard gateway ( used also on my main pc )
<echosystm> what do you mean command prompt run researcher1?
<terry_> Debijan: route -n    #Do you again get 192.168.2.1  ?
<Debijan> it says_ Kernel IP routing table: Destination is 192.168.2.0 | Gateway 0.0.0.0 | Genmask 255.255.255.0 | Flags U | Metric 2 | Ref 0 | Use 0 | iface wlan0
<echosystm> you can pipe the output of a command to file, if thats what you mean researcher1
<terry_> Debijan: iwconfig    #What does that tell you?
<benlu456> bytejumper: Do u know about SDL connect by net manager?
<Debijan> theres also another line ( 169.254.0.0 ) but i think thats not relevant
<echosystm> for example $ ls > log.txt
<xrobinson> 如何找回我的网络管理的图标？
<Debijan> lo no wireless extensions.
<rww> ubottu: cn | xrobinson
<ubottu> xrobinson: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<terry_> Debijan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Debijan> wmaster0 no wireless extensions.
<Debijan> wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:"WLAN-JAN"..
<terry_> Debijan: Your wireless device is not activated yet.  The correct driver software has not been installed.  See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<benlu456> how to type chinese
<Debijan> i typed in "iwconfig" a few times and the Link quality and Signal level always changes a bit, so doesnt that mean that there is some sort of connection?
<amartin> can someone help me with kernel compilation error?
<benlu456> xrobinson: I am CHinese
<xxx_> does anybody know where to find the clipboard file in Ubuntu?
<xxx_> does anybody know where to find the clipboard file in Ubuntu?  where is it in my system? is it a simple text file?
<terry_> Debijan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285?highlight=%28AND%29|%28ManufacturerModel%29
<terry_> Debijan: This is what you need to download and install:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285?highlight=%28AND%29|%28ManufacturerModel%29
<Debijan> ok i will try that in half an hour, gotta do something now, but thanks!
<terry_> Debijan: NP
<benlu456> xrobinson: 妳可以打中文也
<benlu456> He is gone
<benlu456> terry_: Do u know about network manager
<Xeo-Bass> hi :) someone knows when will be released the new beta 1 ? i think today...but what time.....i'm ansious!! :P
<rww> Xeo-Bass: Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<Varka> i'm waintig too
<Xeo-Bass> aaah ooook :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<researcher1> my windows Vista connect to Internet but not Ubuntu. Will u b kind enough to advice the setting in firebox or proxy if required? Its IPv4 address 192.168.1.12 and default gateway 192.168.1.1
<Souljah> researcher1: why you want to put theese settings into firefox??? u need to put them into the network manager
<Souljah> have you done this?
<xxx_> does anybody know where to find the clipboard file in Ubuntu?  where is it in my system? is it a simple text file?
<researcher1> actually this problem is currently being faced by my friend who is chatting with me from Vista
<benlu456> rww: How to use network manager?
<BluesKaj> researcher1, wifi or ethernet and which card?
<paranoid_pedlar> goodmorning :)
<researcher1> ethernet
<BluesKaj> researcher1, using network manager ?
<benlu456> researcher1: do u know how to use network manager?
<pradeep> i have karmic installed, apparently the suspend function does not work:( any idea?
<researcher1> not really
<maxlamer> paranoid_pedlar:  morning? :O, its 11pm :P
<benwa-ktm__> Does Wine or Playonlinux exists for ppc?
<benlu456> researcher1: do you know pppoeconf?
<paranoid_pedlar> I realize that ubuntu is coming out with a new (lts) release. I'm using karmic, and have tried a lot of new programs from ppa and others. Since karmic won't be supported in April, should I ditch karmic and install a beta of the next release?
<basncy> liuqin, hi
<paranoid_pedlar> maxlamer, ah its only 9 here
<researcher1> benlu456: no
<liuqin> hiii
<benwa-ktm__> paranoid_pedlar, no it's 2 pm... ;)
<rww> paranoid_pedlar: karmic will be supported for 18 months from its release, which was October 2009, so until April 2011.
<paranoid_pedlar> maxlamer, need a another couple of cups of coffee before I'm awake.
<basncy> liuqin, if you are here,call me back
<prix83> how can I install a login window on karmic..???
<paranoid_pedlar> benwa-ktm__, I'm not ready for 2
<pradeep> ??
<rww> paranoid_pedlar: and no, you shouldn't install a beta of lucid. it's not released yet for a reason :)
<BluesKaj> researcher1, benlu456 , this tutorial is an alternative to using network managers and it worls very well for ethernet connections, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<prix83> sudo apt-get install /home/prix83/Scrivania/EarthLights.....is it right ????
<rww> benlu456: WINE isn't available for PPC. I don't know what playonlinux is.
<paranoid_pedlar> rww, is that right!? I should have payed more attention to the article. thanks rww I feel much better :D
<benwa-ktm__> Does anybody knows how to get flash on ppc?
<rww> benlu456: sorry, wrong person
<prix83> I ve downloaded a login window theme....how can i install it ?
<benwa-ktm__> rww, i got it...
<POE> hey. how do i change keyboard mapping in ubuntu 9.10 when not running x?
<basncy> liuqin, hey！
<rww> benwa-ktm__: Adobe's official flash plugin also isn't available for PPC linux. You might find gnash or swfdec better than nothing, though they're far from perfect.
<benlu456> BluesKaj: Do u know DSL setup using Network manager
<rww> paranoid_pedlar: Yep. regular Ubuntu releases are supported for 18 months from release, LTSes are 3 years on desktops and 5 on server.
<benwa-ktm__> rww, yeah, it does not work, even with swfdec
<researcher1> thanks
<BluesKaj> benlu456, it's pretty automatic with nm
<paranoid_pedlar> rww that is really great.
<liuqin> hi
<basncy> liuqin, hehe
<benlu456> BluesKaj: I use login DSL.
<prix83> how can I install a login window on karmic..???
<sara1> where I downlod software BRL-CAD?
<basncy> liuqin, If you want to speak in chinese ,type "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<basncy> liuqin, this command is to join chinese ubuntu chanle
<sara1> who is civil engineer?
<paranoid_pedlar> did anyone see that flash phishing hack that turns on your victims cam without their consent. Freaks me out
<prix83> sara1, I am
<pradeep> please anyone reply my ques?
<Abby> Paranoid: I've heard of it. Freaked me out too
<BluesKaj> benlu456, alt F2 type in network manager , go from there
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Varka> @POE: Try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<paranoid_pedlar> sorry rww, i'm still waking up :P
<prix83> HELP ME how can I install a login window on karmic..???
<fumanchu182> in 9.10 has menu.1st been moved from /boot/grub?
<paranoid_pedlar> is it possible to convert ext4 to another fs?
<stuart_> what's the best text based msn client
<iceroot> fumanchu182: there is no menu.lst if it is a new installation of 9.10
<iceroot> !grub2 | fumanchu182
<ubottu> fumanchu182: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iceroot> stuart_: bitlbee
<fumanchu182> iceroot, ty
<brianherman> i hate grub 2
<fumanchu182> was not aware of the change
<brianherman> i wish we still used lilo
<stuart_> iceroot: k thanks
<arand> paranoid_pedlar: Not without considerable hassle
<tbrock> what is the most popular open source wiki
<tbrock> that is easy to use
<iceroot> tbrock: mediawiki
<Abby> Help: I have a Dell Studio laptop. I tried to install Ubuntu by disk but it didn't work. It would ask which OS I wanted to load, and when I clicked Ubuntu it would give me some weird figures and then run a black screen till I got annoyed and restarted.
<paranoid_pedlar> arand, beagle made my laptop drive sound like an old 2gb ide
<fumanchu182> prix83, are you currently using a gui now, such as gnome or kubuntu?
<tbrock> iceroot: cool, thanks
<cenobyte> anyone know how to convert .cab files to .iso files in ubuntu?
<iceroot> tbrock: the one from wikipedia
<man8> hi
<paranoid_pedlar> arand, figured it was because of ext4
<tbrock> cool thanks
<prix83> fumanchu182,  I use gnome, karmic
<fumanchu182> okay so when you start up it automatically logs you in?
<nilsma> anyone know a proper channel to ask some vnc and ssh questions?
<paranoid_pedlar> brianherman, do you dual boot?
<iceroot> nilsma: ssh here, vnc #vnc
<Martijn> Hi, I have apache/mysql running; phpmyadmin reinstalled; a working moved www folder with symbolic link in /var/www and apache listing on port 81. But localhost:81/phpmyadmin results in a blankpage. any clues?
<sagaci> Abby: tried booting it via a usb ?
<brianherman> paranoid_pediar: Yes
<prix83> fumanchu182, no no...the login it's ok, i want change login window with another one downloaded
<wmax> hi, i have a problem with sounds on a sony vaio. i can hear only from headphones very lower volume. no sounds from speakers. i've got a hda-intel with alc269 codec. (sorry for the bad english, i'm italian)
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  if you ae refering to vnc over ssh.. theres a bot factoid on that
<jake1> hey room i have porblems w/ sounds on DVDs and in rythem box the rest of the system has sounds like the system beeps and things like sykpe have sound
<iceroot> Martijn: /var/log/apache2/error.log and /var/log/apache2/access.log
<Abby> Sacaci: I have not. I don't have a free usb drive to do that.
<nilsma> how to access the bot factoid?
<brianherman> paranoid_pediar: I like hard coding my devices to a dev rather than a UUID
<iceroot> !bot | nilsma
<ubottu> nilsma: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<brianherman> paranoid_pediar: I like configuration files to stay the same
<nilsma> !bot | ssh
<ubottu> ssh: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  i set mine to use LABEL instead of UUID :)
<Abby> Sagaci: I am dual booting with Win7
<xinau> hi
<xinau> how to increase the fontsize in xterm ?
<arand> prix83: Theeming is impossible/very hard on karmics version of gdm,
<iceroot> xinau: right click, properties
<xinau> iceroot, can I do it by command ?
<xinau> xterm -??? iceroot
<paranoid_pedlar> brianherman, windows? I tried a bunch of howto's but still couldn't add my windows to grub2. I've never had a problem with grub though.
<iceroot> xinau: xterm --help
<prix83> arand, so i can't tray???
<brianherman> paranoid_pediar: just go back to grub 1
<Martijn> iceroot : GET /phpmyadmin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 436
<nilsma> thanks btw :)
<cenobyte> i need help does anyone in the room know how to convert .cab file to iso files
<arand> prix83: I think if you install the old version of gdm it might work..
<benlu456> Is somebody using DSL?
<xinau> iceroot, then it should be in .xdefaults
<prix83> arand, can you explain me shrtly what's gdm??
<Martijn> no really phpmyadmin related errormessages
<Dr_Willis> prix83:  the program that does the 'login screen' is gdm. its been undergoing changes lately
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, I'm not following? I did better brianherman, I trashed it, and am happy with karmic. Plus I'm having fun with openoffice extentions. Wish I knew about them before
<jake1> hey room i have porblems w/ sounds on DVDs and in rythem box the rest of the system has sounds like the system beeps and things like sykpe have sound
<brianherman> who do i talk to if i want to do gsoc for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  its odd that the update-grub stuff dident see/auto add windows.
<prix83> Dr_Willis, tnk u..
<disappearedng> hey does mmv have a confirm overwrite flag?
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, it missed two ntfs partitions
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  2 different installs of windows? or a Install and a 'restore' partition? It found both mine. (install and restore)
<Dr_Willis> Too bad it dident label the restore as being such.. :)
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis,  And I couldn't add them as hard as I tried. I got some errors saying I had to chkdsk for my ntfs partitions, and reboot windows, but how the heck am I supposed to do that if I can't see them in grub. One a windows, and one for media
<rww> disappearedng: mmv or mv?
<BluesKaj> paranoid_pedlar, ntfs's all on one drive ?
<terry_> brianherman: No, (you mean mv. Right?)
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:   I have some windows 'live cd's' :) that i tracked down from... err. somewhere. :)
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, I was going to use a bootdisk to do chkdsk but how would I reboot? meh, I really don't care. The only reason I had it installed is to learn how to protect your pc when using windows. To many conflicting ideas to get a firm answer or decision. Trying to come up with something automated, so I don't have to actually be there to setup my moms computer. Two ntfs partitions and three linux. /boot, /root, home
<terry_> brianherman: The file manager does tho.
<rmt2> How is the automatic update of /etc/hosts in the event of a change to /etc/hostname handled?
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  i tend to keep linux and windows on their own hd's and keep grub on the linux hd.  lets me easially boot windows without grub that way
<fumanchu182> iceroot, grub2 is hawt, it is pretty cool now that if i go into synaptic and remove the old kernel file it automagically updates the kernel list on grub's menu, "I see what you did there." comes to mind.
<djkk> I can't gurb from 2.6.31-20-generic
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  with grub2 i got a 'ubuntu.iso' file saved in /boot/ i can  boot from a special grub entry to reinstall/repair also. :)
<brianherman> terry_:what are u talking about i am very slow
<rww> fumanchu182: it did that in grub1, too ;)
<nilsma> #vnc is slightly dead, i hope noone minds if i ask quick Q here: easiest way of connecting from ubuntu to win 7 (starter home edition)? or, the way with the least amount of installing/preparation on the win7 pc?
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, sounds like a good idea, accept I can't do that since I'm on a laptop. And I built my live windows with ubcd4win. Unless I can do that with an external drive?
<fumanchu182> rww, it never worked for me always had to edit the menu file
<terry_> brianherman: Was trying to answer your question.
<djkk> but I can gurb from 2.6.31-14-generic
<rww> ah
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  You can boot iso from external drive. or install to external drive. but ive rarely done that
<Mohammad[B]> how i can set proxy with user and pass word on terminal
<Mohammad[B]> ?
<rww> disappearedng: assuming you meant mv, "mv -i".
<Corbo> afternoon
<disappearedng> no, I mean mmv
<djkk> I can't gurb from 2.6.31-20-generic, but I can gurb from 2.6.31-14-generic! what is the problem?
<terry_> Mohammad[B]: Please restate your quesion more clearly.
<prix83> chat about amule please???
<jake1> no dvd playback on ubuntu 9.04
<jacek_> hi! it's my first time on the xchat... i have problems with mounting. Automounting suddenly turned off, if I mount anything manually I cannot copy anytihnig (copying stops after 64kb).It;s not the issue of fstab (I didn't change anything there), permissions, or filesystem. what's wrong?
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, I've been talking with some ruby programmers about whether I need to be in windows to make sure the script works and they said no, unless I"m using unix specific tools. I think if I have to, I'll upgrade my laptop's memory and run windowz in virtual
<terry_> !dvd | jacek_
<ubottu> jacek_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<terry_> Sorry, that was for you, jake1
<paranoid_pedlar> Morning Corbo
<Yehia> i would like to remove some program from my system and i wanted to make sure - if i will do sudo ---and remove       will it remove all the files related to this program - or there will be some other files saved in some place like what is happening with windows?
<rww> disappearedng: according to the "Collisions and Deletions
<josh_> I would like to hereby make a 8:30 am declaration to the Ubuntu community.
<xae8koo> I broke my laptop screen with ubuntu :/
<josh_> I'm never drinking again.
<rww> disappearedng: " section of the manpage, it should ask by default.
<ruge> hey folks, anyone know how i can get my vbox to run faster? Ive given it 3 cores, 3GB of ram but its so scratchy and hard to use...
<xxx_> HI  i want to write a script on which             to execute two commands on the same line as it seems --->              com1 com2       but first execute com2 and after com1 is it posible?
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, I wish there was an easy answer when recommending software security.
<nibbler> xxx_: com1 ; com2
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  security is very much  a process and 'habbit' :) of doing things properly. NO magic Bullets for that.
<rww> ubottu: ot | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<terry_> ruge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666515
<ruge> terry_: ty
<josh_> Yes, ubottu.
<ruge> haha hang on, my vbox is SLOW as hell
<ruge> not faster :)
<xxx_> nibbler, i wanna give priority on the com2
<[GuS]> Gente, alguien sabe como puedo comprimir archivos/directorios pero el archivo que se comprimir enviarlo por ssh a otro lugar al mismo tiempo? O sea sé como hacer el caso inverso, descomprimirlo.
<nibbler> xxx_: com2 ; com1 then, its not so difficult ;-)
<xxx_> nibbler, something like   com1 (com2)       .... BUT nibbler  keep the order as it is  com1 and then com2
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, I tried explaining that to my parents. They know why they're getting problems. And if my mom hadn't paid for her windows oem, I'm sure she would us linux, but to her, it would be wasting her money. Plus I have to argue with my Sisters fiance about why Linux she should use linux. But he went to programming for a year in college and knows so much more about computers than I.
<[GuS]> ups wrong channel
<nibbler> xxx_: maybe just tell us what your goal is....
<paranoid_pedlar> I wonder how he could stay so up to date when he works and I don't. So I've got a bunch of time to sit around and learn about IT
<igoryonya> hello, I have Ubuntu 8.10 amd64, Can I upgrade directly with Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 distro, or do I have to upgrade with 9.04 first and only then with 9.10?
<rww> igoryonya: you have to go through 9.04
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | igoryonya
<ubottu> igoryonya: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<disappearedng> rww, yeah I want this to be DISABLED
<paranoid_pedlar> plus I study, I have a bunch of IT books, magazines, meh. The silent man is the man of power
<ramz926> пр
<rww> disappearedng: per the same section of the manpage, -d to silently delete/overwrite, -p to error on delete/overwrite
<igoryonya> ok, thanx, guys.
<igoryonya> rww: what did you say by "upgrade | igoryonya"?
<paranoid_pedlar> Just a vote, would you rather be an linux programmer, or a mover?
<jake1> terry_ what were u asking
<Azelphur> paranoid_pedlar: what's a mover?
<rww> igoryonya: ubottu is a factoid bot, i told it to tell you the upgrade factoid
<xxx_> nibbler, ok     i want to download flvs from youtube ... so there is youtube-dl on which you  type     youtube-dl  <youtube_URL>   and the video begins to download so me instead of typing- pasting youtube_URL manualy i found the xsel   which pastes automatically what is copied on the clipboard......so my goal is to make a script something like   youtube-dl (xsel)         SO all i do now is copy(ctrl C) my favorite's song URL , run the script   and the video beg
<xxx_> ins to download
<Yehia> i would like to remove some program from my system and i wanted to make sure - if i will do sudo ---and remove       will it remove all the files related to this program - or there will be some other files saved in some place like what is happening with windows?
<paranoid_pedlar> Azelphur, maybe canadian slang, um, it's a guy who moves furniture from your old house to your new one
<rww> ubottu: ot | paranoid_pedlar
<ubottu> paranoid_pedlar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Debijan> terry_: Lol, i wanted to check out the links you posted me, so i ran my eee pc but internet already works now
<ruge> wow thix vbox
<ruge> is ridiculously slowww D:
<nibbler> xxx_: youtbe-dl $(xsel)
<igoryonya> rww: ahh :), interesting, learning something new every day.
<ruge> what the hell.... its running 3 of my 4 cores, 3GB of ram.. no 3D effects and its scratcher than my Pentim3
<pierre_> pierre
<pierre_> yo
<pierre_> how are you
<paranoid_pedlar> ruge, does the linux kernel automatically use all your cores? Something I've wondered about.
<Ayub> bora-bora
<BrixSat> hello
<daniel1234> Hi, where should I go to ask about apparmor profiles (of openldap in ubuntu specifically), and packaging guidelines?
<BrixSat> how can i check if i have the right drivers for audio, video....
<paranoid_pedlar> BrixSat, lsmod I think
<xxx_> nibbler,  sorry man... it doesnt work... is it possible at least to save somewhere(like a variable ), the  text that xsel returns  and then call the youtube-dl  ?  like youtube-dl VARIABLE  ?
<ruge> paranoid_pedlar: yep, all 4 of my cores show activity on my system monitor
<ruge> Does anyone here have experience in Virtualbox?
<paranoid_pedlar> ruge, I'm going to check mine out
<eremite_> ruge, yes
<nibbler> xxx_: $(xsel) is replaces by your clipboard, try echo $(xsel)
<Stargaze> !anyone| ruge
<ubottu> ruge: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BrixSat> paranoid_pedlar,  well that output is for geeks (sor of speaking), im no expert
<xxx_> nibbler, yes  but still it doesnt give any priority to the xsel command
<Ayub> stres
<ruge> I just installed virtualbox, the sun microsystems one. I have an XP install on it, with 3GB ram and 3 cores available to it. However its so scratchy, for example i click and it responds after 3-4 seconds. Anyone know why this may be the case??
<vinicius> if i run find . -mtime -1 on a bash script, the output is different from doing it directly on the terminal
<xxx_> nibbler, if i dont have the url first, from where the youtube-dl will read from?
<fumanchu182> ruge, because it is a virtual machine lol
<nibbler> xxx_: that makes no sense, if "youtube-dl <content of your clipboard> works, then youtube-dl $(xsel) works aswell
<vinicius> whats wrong, then?
<Ayub> des
<ruge> fumanchu182: ive seen people run vboxes as smooth as fresh installs
<fumanchu182> well i have never had that luxury and sorry i cannot be of more help
<daniel1234> ruge: can be that you don't have your virtualization mode enabled in bios
<xxx_> nibbler, not on my linux box... anyways man thanks for your time and help!!
<fumanchu182> i always found it more tolerable to install virtualbox on windows and virtualize ubuntu
<delfick> Hi, How do I give a user sudo priveleges via the command line ?
<BrixSat> delfick,  sudo su
<daniel1234> ruge: can be that you have a normal harddisk (not ssd) and have a lot of disk-io
<ruge> daniel1234: i actually just turned that on ;) my vbox wasnt even booting before i did that heh
<fumanchu182> delfick, they have to be part of the sudo'ers list/file
<delfick> BrixSat: as in another user
<Yehia> i would like to remove some program from my system and i wanted to make sure - if i will do sudo ---and remove       will it remove all the files related to this program - or there will be some other files saved in some place like what is happening with windows?
<erUSUL> daniel1234: sudo adduser $USER admin
<ruge> daniel1234: well, its installed on a normal SATA drive.
<nibbler> xxx_: of course its up to your shell, but this should be bash...
<BrixSat> how can i check if i have the right drivers for audio, video....
<fumanchu182> and if you want to execute a command as another it is sudo -u username
<BrixSat> cause i got no sound and no visual efects
<Guest97276> "-1" in this case is a variable
<fumanchu182> well peace out guys going into windows lande
<paranoid_pedlar> ruge, hah, that's pretty cool.
<erUSUL> BrixSat: well does video and audio work?
<tbrock> hey I'm trying to install mediawiki and i keep getting a cherrypy error when trying to install it
<Stargaze> Yehia, try sudo apt-get purge blabla and then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Yehia> i would like to remove some program from my system and i wanted to make sure - if i will do sudo ---and remove       will it remove all the files related to this program - or there will be some other files saved in some place like what is happening with windows?
<Ramsrambo> I need help with my Webcam. I have ubuntu 9.10 installed and I hv a Frontech ecaM JIL 2214 It is working with gstreamer but with  other applications like skype or any other application it does not show up any suggestion?
<chili555> Yehia, sudo apt-get remove --purge <yer_package>
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  no i got low video qualaty and no audio
<erUSUL> Yehia: use aptitude purge
<tbrock> i mean i get the cherrypy error when i try to go to localhost/mediawiki
<daniel1234> ruge: i haven't used virtualbox, but usually if you use virtualization with graphics, then lack of proper graphics driver in your virtual machine can make it run very slow. i know you can get hardware acceleration in virtualbox though, not sure how..
<erUSUL> Yehia: then check if anything was left behind in your home (home folders are not touched by install/remove routines)
<erUSUL> BrixSat: graphic card?
<ruge> daniel1234: ohh right... hmm vga drivers.
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  ati radeon x2300
<xxx_> nibbler, thanks buddy!!!!!!! that was the problem i used the GNOME-terminal... it works on the bash shell
<paranoid_pedlar> Yehia, don't use synaptic to remove, erUSUL advice is good
<erUSUL> BrixSat: so the problem is low resolution? System>Preferences>display does not help ?
<Ramsrambo> I need help with my Webcam. I have ubuntu 9.10 installed and I hv a Frontech ecaM JIL 2214 It is working with gstreamer but with  other applications like skype or any other application it does not show up any suggestion?
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  yes :D and what about audio»
<Ritley> i just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10, running on VMware and my audio (login was actually heard) plays fast, connecting to a uPnP server with Rhythm box, playing mostly MP3 files there doesn't seem to be any audio, but a 5 minute song is played in 15-20 seconds, anyone have any ideas on how to fix that?
<erUSUL> BrixSat: that would be trickier; check that it is not muted in the Volume icon do right click
<erUSUL> BrixSat: you will se two options Mute (a checkbox) and Preferences
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  no all on and even on the shell using alsamixer is all on 100%
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<eremite_> I lost a partition while I was installing and power went out.  Since then I have reinstalled and repartitioned, however, fdisk still finds the partition.  It shares the exact same "Start" number/point as another partition.  It is an "extended" partiton and the other partitions are NTFS and Linux & Linux Swap.  How can I recover this? Full HD format did not solve and gparted only see's disk as 230gb not 250gb.
<^mNotIntelligent> has anyone download the 10.4 beta ?
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  yes on preferencies selecting tab equipment i have none
<iceroot> ^mNotIntelligent: #ubuntu+1
<bscape> where can i view all list of all available groups for a user to be in?
<sobczyk> I have a dell studio 14, while installing radeon driver the pc stopped responding, is it a bug or it should be like this? after restart I had a kernel panic "not syncing VFS unable to mount root" and had to reinstall
<Ritley> bscape $cat /etc/groups
<^mNotIntelligent> iceroot, i just if someone tried installing that...thats it, btw, thanx for that information
<arand> eremite_: rewrite partition table in gparted? If really nothing important is on the disk
<iceroot> bscape: getent group
<Ritley> bscape, might be $sudo cat /etc/group
<erUSUL> BrixSat: :/ can you paste « ls /dev/snd/* » output ?
<iceroot> bscape: and to see the groups a user belongs to use "id username"
<terry_> sobczyk: Hard to tell. Check your HD
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  sure 1 min
<iceroot> Ritley: no, because there can be additional groups like groups from ldap, so always use gtent group
<bscape> getent group worked best, thanks guys :)
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sobczyk> terry_ brand new laptop fresh unpackaged :)
<eremite_> arand, I have reinstalled Ubuntu over the whole disk, and then XP over the whole disk and then partitioned again to install Ubuntu.  None of this detected the extra space.  What does "rewrite" mean if not what I did?
<Ritley> iceroot, kinda had a issue with doing stuff the harder way ;) thx for the tip though :P
<Dolp> I'm having trouble, there are two .zip files that I can't unzip, apparantly I'm meant to merge them together or something, when I unzip them I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/397263/ any ideas?
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  http://pastebin.com/4Us8YVLf :)
<terry_> sobczyk: hdparm -I
<arand> eremite_: gparted has an option to make a new partition table from scratch rather than editing the old one, it _might_ work
<daniel1234> I have a service that I want to write an apparmor-profile for, that service is using slapd. slapd already has a profile, but it doesn't cover the directories I need. Afaik, Apparmor doesn't support having multiple profiles for one binary and it doesn't support "inheritance".. And you shouldn't touch files from other packages. Does anyone have ideas?
<^mNotIntelligent> Dolp, you are not able to unzip them ?
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  any ideia?
<eremite_> arand, two partitions share the same start point on the disk, disabling one of them I assume.  I need to know hwo to just get ride of one of the partitions and then place it at the end of the disk, presumably
<jacek_> anyone can help?  Copying to any mounted drive (pendrives,hardrives,windows partiotions) stops after 64 kb of data. What's wrong?
<^mNotIntelligent> jacek_, did u google that /
<hdtdi> hi, can someone help me with ffmpeg? i have one picture one mp3 and i want to convert it to flv or mp4 and upload it to youtube.. but when i convert it to flv.. and upload it to youtube.. it says "video is unavailable" and i got no video uploaded.. when i try to convert it to mp4 i cant find out why the picture isnt included
<jacek_> yes, i googled it, cannot find antyhing
<Dolp> ^mNotIntelligent: yes
<^mNotIntelligent> Dolp, lemme check that pastebin
<eremite_> hdtdi, use a format that YouTube accepts, like ogg, ovg, and maybe even mkv?  They also support .avi, mpg, etc.  Why uplaod flash?
<Dolp> kk
<paranoid_pedlar> what is the best tool to use when removing software. I'm trying to cleanup my karmic install.
<hdtdi> eremite_, i am reading the "best way to upload" and Preferred containers	FLV, MPEG-2, and MPEG-4
<terry_> sobczyk: hdparm -I /dev/hd?  or hdparm -I /dev/sd?
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  http://pastebin.com/4Us8YVLf :)
<civpro> whats the best way of getting a ip address from a user on your box
<terry_> sobczyk: And:  http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<civpro> we just had a breakin
<civpro> someone created a username
<terry_> ipconfig
<unop> civpro,  who; w;
<xtjacob> hello everyone, how can i find where my gps is connected? (it is serial)
<civpro> ok
<terry_> civpro: ifconfig
<civpro> thanks
<katsuodo> what is the best procedure to upgrade from 8.04.4 to 9.10 tried yesterday and it would not mount /?
<unop> terry_, that tells you YOUR address not the user's address
<unop> paranoid_pedlar, any of the apt tools will do -- synaptic, aptitude, etc
<terry_> unop: Well, he asked about how to get an "ip address"
<erUSUL> BrixSat: so the sound card has drivers .... what card does alsamixer show ?
<ndo> can someone tell me if this have already been fixed? There is a problem with the configuration server.
<ndo> (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<Blizzerand> How to download live stream videos in Linux.
<unop> terry_, yes, and he did qualify that question too with "from a user on your box" -- heh.
<paranoid_pedlar> unop, synaptic removes stuff I want to keep
<erUSUL> xtjacob: serial via a usb to serial converter or via a real serial port
<terry_> Blizzerand: what live stream videos?  From where?
<BrixSat> erUSUL,   Card: HDA SIS966   │ Chip: Realtek ALC660-VD
<Dolp> ^mNotIntelligent: anything?
<Blizzerand> terry_ : From internet lol
<xtjacob> erUSUL: real serial port, i think it's /dev/ttys0, but how do i get the gps working now?
<terry_> Blizzerand: Ok, well that narrows it down.  Ok
<aurilliance> I need to check if the ubuntu I just downloaded is correct, where can i find the md5 sum for it?
<Blizzerand> terry_ : realPlay can do that in windows but not in Linux :(
<unop> paranoid_pedlar, do any of the other tools do the same? apt-get perhaps?
<iceroot> !md5 | aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<girlgonegeek> Hi Everyone!
<terry_> Blizzerand: Well, unless you tell us what you are trying to download and were from, we will not be able to tell you much about it.
<Nikolai_D> Hi guys, can someone tell me if the auto logon issue of 9.10 have already been fixed?
<erUSUL> BrixSat: so everything looks ok but no sound? not even in « gstreamer -properties » ? (launch it from terminal make sure you have pulseaudio in both sound systems)
<erUSUL> xtjacob: that i do not know. maybe search for some gps apps in synaptic ...
<terry_> Blizzerand: But you might be able to use gxine
<purvesh> any 1 know abt screen recordin software for ubuntu 9.10 ? , purvesh
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  gstreamer does not exist
<Blizzerand> terry_ : I didn't mean anything specific , there are many softwares in Windows that let you download videos (found  in format ) . But I cannot find any such software in linux
<paranoid_pedlar> unop, I'm not sure yet. But the reason I ask, is because I would like to be able to browse all installed software, then I can determine what I want to remove
<erUSUL> BrixSat: sorry is without the space « gstreamer-properties »
<paranoid_pedlar> does software center show all the packages or just some of them?
<unop> paranoid_pedlar, then synaptic is probably the easiest way to do this.
<terry_> Blizzerand: gxine, mplayer, totem
<Dolp> ^mNotIntelligent: anything?
<Blizzerand> terry_ : How do I download videos with them ?
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  no pulse audio and test button does not give audio, only on OSS i get sound
<hexdump> is there anyway somebody could help me with this script I'm having problems with?
<meitnerium> hexdump, what script and what problem?
<^mNotIntelligent> Dolp, no idea.. still searching
<hexdump> maybe somebody can identify what's wrong with it.  I'm getting syntax error near unexpected token 'do'
<hexdump> here it goes
<erUSUL> BrixSat: :/
<BrixSat> erUSUL,  im also  :/
<terry_> Blizzerand: Depends on where from, but here is an example:
<terry_> gxine http://viewers.multicastmedia.com/asx_files/EWTN_Channel55_English_DomesticEnglish_500k.asx
<hexdump> for in in $(find . -name *.avi) ; do mv -v $i foo/ ; done
<vinicius_> i got a problem here... it's [ find ...args... | tar -cvf file.tar - ], but some of the files have namespaces on it
<meitnerium> what language?
<sipior> hexdump: "for i in..."
<BrixSat> well i got to go erUSUL  thanks for all the help :) im will be back
<terry_> Blizzerand: You can install gxine plugin or mplayer plugin for firefox if  you would like to do it via the browser.  It's up to you.
<erUSUL> BrixSat: in the sound preferences again does anything change Output conector (in the output tab) or the profie in the hardare tab (the second one) ???
<hexdump> I know I can do sudo find ~ -iname "*.avi*" -exec mv -v {} /foo \;
<hexdump> oh
<erUSUL> Blizzerand: ok; good luck
<hexdump> sipior:  that's what i messed up u say for i in?
<hexdump> ah
<jatt> hi, I created a crontab with crontab -e to run a script every 5 minutes but the script doesn't run (it has the execution bit set and it logs its output to a file in /tmp).
<hexdump> let me give er a shot
<terry_> Blizzerand: As long as you have codecs to run the various types of video formats, they will play.
<terry_> !video | Blizzerand
<ubottu> Blizzerand: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<root__> vlc
<Blizzerand> terry_ : Thanks , I will give it a try
<Blizzerand> terry_ : I hate that bot btw
<sobczyk_> terry_, ok I used my n900, what should I look for in the hparm output
<benlu456> jastor: Hello
<jatt> what could be the problem? The crontab looks like this:
<jatt> */5 * * * * script.sh
<terry_> Blizzerand: gxine, mplayer, totem, vlc  (thanks root__ )
<ManDay> My computer crashed, while I got an open AND unsaved AND untitled document in gedit - I NEED TO RESTORE IT! Any suggestions how?
<hexdump> unexpected token do
<ikonia> jatt: the path to the script has to be full
<QueenZ> Hello Yall!!!
<jatt> it's a crontab for a user (not root)
<Blizzerand> erUSUL : You are welcome
<hexdump> syntax error near unexpected token do
<QueenZ> When will Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 come out??
<Blizzerand> !beta
<jatt> ikonia: yes I tried this too :) I shortened it out when I pasted it here. But in the crontab is a full path.
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<erUSUL> Blizzerand: sorry; tab completion error :)
<bscape> queenz: today
<ikonia> QueenZ: read the release schedule in #ubuntu+1's stopic
<ikonia> topic
<terry_> Blizzerand: Hate it all you like. That is your choice.   To me, it is very helpful, brings up information for us without us having to search for it.
<ikonia> jatt: is the user in the cron allow/deny file ?
<QueenZ> i know but it's not out yet is it?
<ikonia> jatt: is the cron daemon running
<hexdump> typing sudo for i in $(find . -name *.avi) ; do mv -v $i Movies/ ; done
<QueenZ> !beta
<ikonia> jatt: does the script run if you execute it manually
<purvesh> any one know about screen recording software for ubuntu 9.10 ? , purvesh
<Blizzerand> erUSUL : Luck is always luck :)
<root__> hi
<erUSUL> Blizzerand: true :)
<Blizzerand> terry_ : I guess so
<QueenZ> Ubuntu 10.04 beta should be out today but where can i find it?
<root__> hi every body
<ikonia> QueenZ: read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<hexdump> yeah ya know what it was?
<hexdump> sudo
<hexdump> that was screwin me up
<QueenZ> ikonia: what topic??
<root__> i want to ask
<root__> ?
<root__> hack wifi
<root__> but i use card bradcom
<Azelphur> !cracking | root__
<ubottu> root__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ikonia> QueenZ: the /topic command in the channel #ubuntu+1
<QueenZ> ikonia: oh ok
<Blizzerand> terry_ : gxine is totally buggy , I am going to give mplayer a try now
<Ceeriael> Im trying tp compile a driver, but im getting : echo " include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";
<Ceeriael> i tryed "make oldconfig && make prepare" but it didnt held (auto.conf is still not in the folder)
<Ceeriael> ive checked, and autoconf.h is there, auto.conf is missing.... and is not created when doing make prepare.
<ikonia> Ceeriael: custom kernels are not supported here
<terry_> Blizzerand: What is the matter with gxine?  (Works fine for me.)  (So does mplayer, so play away.)
<Ceeriael> how  do i make a driver on a "non custom" kernel ? as i understand it, its not possible then ?
<jatt> ikonia: yes the cron daemon runs and the script works fine when I execute it from the shell.
<ikonia> Ceeriael: yes you do, you make the driver and drop it into the kernel tree
<lanoxx-> why does gcc on ubuntu not default to -std=c99?
<purvesh> any one know about screen recording or screen capture software for ubuntu 9.10 ? , purvesh
<ikonia> jatt: look at cron qllow/deny files
<Blizzerand> terry_ : The output was xine engine failed to start or something
<Ceeriael> ikonia lovely :D how do i do that... i have the driver source ?? dont have binaryes....
<coz_> purvesh,  well there are a few applications
<coz_> purvesh,   gtk-recordmydesktop is about the best
<jatt> ikonia: in Ubuntu I've succeeded to run cron jobs when I put them in /etc/cron.daily for example, but when I use crontab -e from a user account then it doesn't run as expected.
<ikonia> Ceeriael: making the driver source will make the module
<hexdump> oh great these people just like to make everything difficult for me.  heh heh spaces in their filenames.
<ikonia> jatt: look at cron allow/deny
<Ceeriael> and when i do this, thats when i get the error.
<coz_> purvesh,  that doesnt mean it is a great application... but it seems to be the best of the one available
<terry_> Blizzerand: Go on and install mplayer, (and keep on ignoring the links I sent you  :)
<purvesh> coz_, thanx for reply ok... that is the best ... full screen capture software
<Blizzerand> terry_ ; what links
<hexdump> meitnerium: thanks man.  you too sipior,
<jatt> ikonia: /etc/cron.d doesn't have any cron.allow or cron.deny
<coz_> purvesh,  yeah... as far as I know  that is about the best...you could do a search for linux screencasting   but I think you will find that one with the most promise
<jatt> ikonia: maybe I should add one?
<terry_> Blizzerand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sipior> lanoxx-: the gcc man page sets the situation out pretty clearly.
<jatt> a cron.allow I mean
<Ceeriael> 1) started up ubuntu livecd, 2) apt-get install build-essential linux-source 3) made some symlink the readme for the driver told med 4) copyed .config from /boot/ into linux source dir, followed by make (short) make menuconfig (then save and exit) and then make (10 sec or so, again by the readme)... 5) tried to make the driver... and thats when i get this error.
<purvesh> coz_, can u give me the package name or proper command ?
<pepa> olaa
<Dolp> I'm having trouble, there are two .zip files that I can't unzip, apparantly I'm meant to merge them together or something, when I unzip them I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/397263/ any ideas?
<lanoxx-> sipior, point me to the section
<Ceeriael> I tried to google the problem (with the given driver) but they say make prepare should do the trix (with getting auto.conf) .. but it dosent seem to do me any god.
<Ceeriael> good*
<coz_> purvesh,   I believe  it is   sudo apt-get install  gtk-recordmydesktop
<sipior> lanoxx-: search for "-std"
<psvasti> hello you ;)
<paranoid_pedlar> is there a way to keep synaptic open to browse installed software, and use aptitude in terminal without having package manager conflicts?
<cajun> I have a dual boot system with Ubuntu Karmic and XP. My HDD has 3 partitions. For some reason the 3rd partition requires a root password  but the XP one doesn't. I did not set this up but I want that 3rd partition to automount on startup. How do I do this?
<lanoxx-> sipior, it says that c99 will become the default, when all functions have been implemented, that does not explain why its different on mingw
<phassinger> I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to convert my existing ubuntu 8.04 server (with /dev/sda and /dev/sdb drives) with LVM and partitions currently existing on just /dev/sda. Is it possible to convert the existing to a RAID mirror with /dev/sdb? I can't find anythign in Google about doing it to an existing OS running partition. The boxes are in a building across town and I'd prefer being able to do this remotely.
<coz_> cajun,  did you by chance try to install ubuntu ...something went wrong and you reinstalled from the live cd?
<jatt> "When adding a new entry to a blank crontab, forgetting to add a newline at the end is a common source for the job not running."
<jatt> arrrgh
<sipior> lanoxx-: "ISO C99.  Note that this standard is not yet fully supported;
<sipior>                see <http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.4/c99status.html> for more
<sipior>                information."
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, I think it's asking you to provide your linux password so that you have privlages? to mount it
<sipior> ick, sorry about that, channel.
<aurilliance> Trying to install UNR, when I try to boot from the flash drive with the image I get "BOOTMGR is missing"
<cajun> coz: I don't think so
<terry_> Blizzerand: You can also install huludesktop
<linenoise> Is there an mp3 player that I can just start in a directory and get a playlist I can click through? I don't want something to 'manage a library' for me or anything.  Remember xmms?  How it didn't need a server process to run?  It just worked?  I want that again.
<aurilliance> I copied the image etc using unetbootin windows
<coz_> cajun,  ok and when you put in your password can you mount that partition?
<cajun> It's just the one partition, USB drives don't require a password nor does the XP partition.
<terry_> linenoise: xmms
<cajun> Oh yeah. Once I enter my password it mounts fine but it won't mount automatically on startup.
<linenoise> terry_: I just installed it.  It's all sucky now.
<lanoxx-> sipior, yet it seems that it IS the default in mingw, because code like for(int i=0; ...) compiles on windows with the default options but not on linux, and also something like int x = pow(5.0, 6.0); compiles on windows but gives a link error on linux
<massa-pash>  /nickserv register Rfkfvfhb tretyakova@krm.net.ua
<coz_> cajun,  ok and is this an ntfs partition?
<cajun> I want some progs to use folders on that partition.
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, you have to add it to your something... someone fill that in with the config file
<cajun> coz: Yes it is.
<linenoise> terry_: There some kind of server daemon involved and ... I just want to cd into a dir, run a gui and be able to play music
<sipior> lanoxx-: i don't know what to tell you.
<RamsRambo> I need help with my Webcam. I have ubuntu 9.10 installed and I hv a Frontech ecaM JIL 2214 It is working with gstreamer but with  other applications like skype or any other application it does not show up any suggestion?
<paranoid_pedlar> boot ini?
<sipior> lanoxx-: use mingw, then?
<terry_> linenoise: audacious, bmpx, or xmms2
<linenoise> terry_: I haven't herad of audacious or bmpx I'll check them out.  xmms2 is the one I hate
<cajun> pedlar: thanks for responding to my plea as well.
<terry_> linenoise: I use xmms sometimes.
<coz_> cajun,  here is one soluton  http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14   however ...I would research this just abit before attempting it  just in case
<terry_> linenoise: but I mostly just use my SanDisk Express
<coz_> cajun,  I am testing that now so hold on
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, etc fstab
<arathald> lanoxx-: i probably missed something, but, out of curiosity, what versions of gcc are you using in mingw and in linux?
<cajun> coz:  Ok thank you. Do you find it strange that one partition will automount but another won't?
<lanoxx-> sipior, dunno, i was just currious as to why it would give me a link error linux but it works in mingw, well anyway, i guess i just have to accept it, its rather broken in mingw, than in gcc
<paranoid_pedlar> Ill search to be sure
<terry_> linenoise: I don't care for xmms2 either.
<cajun> pedlar:  Thank you
<lanoxx-> arathald, in linux its gcc-4.4.1 the mingw version is the one that comes with codeblocks 8.2, let me check
<Middleman> hey, can u umount the live cd to put in a antivirus cd in?
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, well no, because it's not set permissions, which is why it won't mount. Makes you safe
<brontosaurusrex> how about 'moc' as a player (ncurses)?
<coz_> cajun,  well I also have dual boot with 2 ntfs partitions under windows...however neither of them auto mount  and i dont want them to  but  it is possible
<arathald> lanoxx-: yeah, check your mingw gcc version, because, last I checked, it was incredibly outdated
<cajun> I just found this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
<coz_> cajun,  that particular application mentioned on that  link I gave you seems to work
<Middleman> is it possible to umount ubuntu livecd? and keep it running
<Middleman> or do i gotta load it into ram
<cajun> coz, pedlar: well the XP partition mounts just fine without prompting for my password.
<coz_> Middleman,  you can keep it running but it is definitly loaded into ram
<viso> hi, is there a video converter available in ubuntu?
<Middleman> how do i umount the dvd coz, umount /dev/dvd
<brontosaurusrex> viso: to convert what?
<viso> i need to convert video into ipod
<arathald> viso: try handbrake
<brontosaurusrex> viso: handbrake
<Middleman> damn says its busy maybe i can force it
<paranoid_pedlar> do you guys think it's possible to send installed packages and descriptions to a txt file?
<viso> thanks for your help
<cajun> coz:  Thanks I'll try it.   I understand the logic behind not automounting the partitions by default but I'm just confused as to why one partition mounts but the other doesn't.
<arathald> Middleman: if you unmount the dvd, it probably will be unable to find a number of things, iirc, you have to explicitly copy the contents into memory to be able to unmount while running live
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, what file system is the one that's being automounted?
<terry_> Middleman: May already be mounted   mount
<coz_> cajun,  that one I am not sure of...i might have to actually see what is going on with your system to give a decent answer :)
<arathald> Middleman: i believe there's a command to do so, but I don't at all remember what it is... ram something or something ram
<terry_> Middleman:  mount  #See if it's mounted
<lanoxx-> arathald, hmm, from what i found googling its some think like 3.4.5 this explains alot
<arathald> Middleman: toram seems to be what you're looking for
<terry_> Middleman: Is it a data CD ?
<cajun> coz, pedlar: woops. I apologize, that partition is Fat32.
<Middleman> its a live ubuntu cd
<Middleman> im trying to umount it
<lanoxx-> arathald, the people in my class wont be happy i deducted so many points for link errors xD
<arathald> lanoxx-: ok, i can help you out a little bit; is mingw installed to C: ?
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, that's why. it's not a secure filesystem
<Middleman> arathald; ok thats what i was thinking too thanks
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, vs ntfs and ext4 etc
<suolakurkku> hello!
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, which is also why your usb automounts because it uses vfat
<cajun> ah ok.  that makes sense.  I use that partition for extra storage only. shall I format it to another one?  I need it to be compatible with ubuntu and XP.
<armor-64> hi
<armor-64> i have ubuntu 9.10 and lg laptop
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, well in windows you can convert it to ntfs convert fs ntfs ? google convert fat32 to ntfs, it's on the microsoft web site, and you won't loose your files
<Dolp> I'm having trouble, there are two .zip files that I can't unzip, apparantly I'm meant to merge them together or something, when I unzip them I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/397263/ any ideas?
<cajun> pedlar: wow, I had no idea one could convert between filesystems.
<iceroot> Dolp: zip-file is broken
<cajun> thanks.  that's very helpful.
<rww> ubottu: tab | cajun
<ubottu> cajun: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<iceroot> Dolp: if you have a md5, check that
<dante123> hi all, im getting a message on boot up.....something about conflicts with acpi or something....where can I go to see a log of the exact error?
<armor-64> I have laptop LG E-500 and i have prob with ubuntu beacouse it's allways showing me the battery low/(0,0)% battery
<arathald> lanoxx-: err.. nevermind, it looks like mingw got off their butts and now have current versions of gcc compiled for windows; i compiled and packaged my own version of mingw about a year and a half ago (well, longer now) that, until very recently, has been, as far as I know, the latest version of gcc available compiled against mingw
<coz_> cajun,  ah its fat32   now I see
<rww> dante123: type `dmesg | less' in a terminal
<paranoid_pedlar> cajun, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307881 I learned that by doing the same thing you did with your drive. but a long time ago. I'm so old :(
<arathald> lanoxx-: so you can find the latest versions on their website now, though you might have to download the packages for each program separately
<rww> dante123: (without quotes)
<Dolp> iceroot how
<gardar> armor-64, System>Administration>Log File Viewer
<AegNuddel> What the heck?  When I try to install something from the Software Center, it says waiting for other software managers to quit.  I'm not running any other ones!
<iceroot> !md5 | Dolp
<ubottu> Dolp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coz_> paranoid_pedlar,   I am one of the "old" guys too  guy :)
<gardar> you running a update maby AegNuddel ?
<cajun> pedlar: No, you're just well seasoned.  :)
<AegNuddel> gardar, how do I check?
<paranoid_pedlar> AegNuddel, your synaptic is open or your update. close one haha and you're canadian?
<coz_> cajun,  well then since that is fat32 i am not sure that little application would work for you
<Blizzerand> terry_ : Are you there
<outybuntu> hi guys
<gardar> synaptic, update, apt-get, apdidute, some of those must be open
<hdtdi> any other software like ffmpeg ? i want to convert mp3 + picture into mp4 ?
<AegNuddel> I looked
<outybuntu> im having trouble installing vlc
<coz_> outybuntu,  where are you installing from?
<AegNuddel> what if I xkill them all?
<iceroot> outybuntu: sudo apt-get install vlc
<lanoxx-> arathald, ok thanks, i will try to get the latest packages
<arathald> Middleman: let me know if that works, I'm curious; ive never tried toram with an ubuntu disk
<cajun> coz: I'll follow the M$ instructions for conversion.  Thank you so much for your time and information. You were both very helpful.
<arathald> s/M$/MS/
<paranoid_pedlar> HTbeeJay, mplayer I think can convert. One cool site I've been following for awhile is tovid. Started up from a forum discussion. It does some cool stuff
<coz_> cajun,  ok just one bit of info   type    coz  then hit the tab button to complete my nick  this way I will be informed on the irc client that someone is speaking with me :)
<paranoid_pedlar> HTbeeJay, for converting video
<coz_> cajun,   you should practice that with each person you talk with :)
<paranoid_pedlar> brb
<CountDown> I'm trying to unlock and mount my LVM2+LUKS encrypted internal hard drive from the 9.10 LiveCD.  Problem is cryptsetup keeps returning "Command failed.  Can not access device".  Any ideas?  I've detailed my plight at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8985991
<AegNuddel> ok put them all in xkill...
<dante123> rww the original message is not showing up....only thing i noted was Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
<dante123> nothing in there rww about conflicts with acpi
<AegNuddel> hm
<dante123> anywhere else to look rww?
<outybuntu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<outybuntu>   vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<outybuntu>        Depends: libx264-67 (>= 1:0.svn20090502) but it is not installable
<outybuntu>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<rww> dante123: if it happened during Ubuntu bootup, it would be in dmesg somewhere. If it was during BIOS setup, it's not something we can catch.
<FloodBot4> outybuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cajun> coz Oh ok.  so that's what those instructions meant. I was confused.
<AegNuddel> nope oin fact started software center and it still said that even before I started downloading anything...
<dante123> it is not in bios setup, it was after grub gives menu list of os, and I select ubuntu.....
<outybuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397283/
<rww> outybuntu: copy the output of "apt-cache policy vlc" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the created page here.
<dante123> rww
<cajun> coz_, using the tab sure beats remembering which command alerts the recipient.
<coz_> cajun,   yeah  its difficutlt to keep track of who is talking to whom without nick complettion
<coz_> cajun,  :)
<rww> dante123: then it should be in dmesg =\
<AegNuddel> nothing!
<dante123> do i type that in.....dmesg =\
<dante123> in terminal rww
<evud> Hello. I have a .pdf file that was converted to pdf from a .ppt file(which I can't find). The pdf file has in one page one slide, is there a way-program to convert the pdf so there are 2 slides in one page or so? I searched google but the only find info on how to merge multiple .pdf files ... Than you
<cajun> coz_, someone should fix the bot so the instructions are more clear for newbies.
<coz_> cajun,  i also have xchat alert me with a sound if I am not looking at the screen..something I used to hate but found useful especially on support days :)
<rww> dante123: no, I just had you type in "dmesg | less", that's what i mean
<dante123> okay...
<rww> cajun: If you have a suggestion, I can send it to the appropriate people for you :)
<Paula> knkbkbb
<coz_> cajun,  well sometimes..as in this channel ..there are so many of the bot offerings I cant keep track of them myself
<dante123> sorry, this is new to me....rww
<iceroot> evud: just print the pdf to a pdf printer and choose 2sides-on-one-side
<outybuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397285/
<cajun> coz_, i hear ya. it's hard for me to keep track myself sometimes.
<bluds> hi
<AegNuddel> oh it must have carried over from another session...hmm weird
<AegNuddel> and the manual terminal thing won't install it :(
<bluds> i'm working on a script and i would like to do a scp connexion and i need to specify the password in the same line
<cajun> rww, the tab instructions weren't clear enough. they just confused me.  if someone could just add that you start typing the nick then hit tab, the nick is completed and alerts the recipient that they have a msg.  something along those lines would help. i really had no idea what the bot was trying to tell me.
<bluds> any idea how can i do it?
<AegNuddel> finally one
<armor-64> gardar, ok, now what?
<Diverdude> if i write grep "*cvraw*" it searches current folder and all subfolders with files containing cvraw as either individual word or as part of a longer word right?
<Dr_Willis>  bluds  if you set up ssh properly you can copy your credentials over and not need a password.
<cajun> coz_, paranoid_pedlar : thank you so much for you help. have a great day.
<evud> iceroot: oopss :S why haven't I thoght about this? xpdf doesn't have such an option but seems Okular does. Thank you very much :)
<dante123> one other thing rww, ocasionally i get a "flash" or a 1-2 sec freeze....seems video related.  I uninstalled the nvidia driver......but wondering if I should use earlier version rather than the latest.  Had issues with latest nvidia drivers under windows....but going to previous version resolved my problems.....is there any nvidia driver to avoid?  Choices are 173 and 93 i think...
<gardar> search for your message armor-64
<coz_> cajun,  no problem
<casl> i have a solution to my problem from yesterday (2010/03/17 @ 20:17 GMT) regarding "unable to authenticate user" & gdm-session-work segfault -->> missing /dev/random & /dev/urandom. recreated these and restart gdm. problem solved. i'm posting this here so it makes it's way into the IRC logs
<rww> dante123: I don't have an nvidia card, so I don't know anything about them, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> casl:  dare we ask how you lost your /dev/random and /dev/urandom ?
<dante123> okay thanks anyway....rww
<MrPiracy> could anyone pls tell me which plugin i need to be able to see the live stream on this website? http://www.metropoletv.com.br/
<armor-64> gardar, sorry what?
<dante123> i got rid of the nvidia driver, going to see if the issue comes up without it
<dante123> thanks rww
<kdymca> hi all. got a few questions related to network shares and different flavors of ubuntu for use in a music production/internet radio/youth club setting
<bugaloo> Hello all! I'm using ubuntu 9.10 on my HP dv2000 laptop. The problem is: when I plug the headphones, sound comes out but it still plays on the speakers. Does anybody know why is that?
<ulferik> What program do I need to listen to radio Real and Media player is the options for Sr.se
<AegNuddel> FINALLY
<casl> dr_willis: attempting to install a udev rule to workaround an issue with cisco vpn client
<rsk> ulferik mplayer -playlist url works.
<rww> hmm, looks like outybuntu disappeared. sudo apt-get update would have fixed their problem :\
<CountDown> How do I unlock and mount a LUKS+LVM2 encrypted internal hard drive from the 9.10 Live CD?  cryptsetup is giving me a "Command failed.  Can not access device" error.
<rsk> ulferik dont need media or realplayer
<ulferik> rsk thanks
<rww> cajun: alright, I'll see what I can do about making it clearer :)
<evud> w/quit
<kdymca> mainly, what i want to know is, is it possible (and where could i find a good tutorial) to set up a share (samba, ftp, nfs?) so that the local (linux, OSX and Windows) machines can have rw access, and also remote machines can access them in a read only capacity? (say for getting a project i've worked on here from home)
<sllide> my bluetooth icon disapearded...
<mhall119|work> kdymca: you can do that with user account restrictions
<sllide> how can i make it show up in the bar again?
<meganerd> kdymca: I use samba for local access and https for remote erad only access.
<mhall119|work> I think you can also do it by subnet
<arathald> kdymca: its very possible, I don't know offhand exactly how to do it, but yes, it is possible
<MrPiracy> could anyone pls tell me which plugin i need to be able to see the live stream on this website? http://www.metropoletv.com.br/
<Dr_Willis> kdymca:  theres the 'using samba' and other docs in the 'samba-doc' packge that are worth looking at.
<AegNuddel> well software manager loads again but it keeps telling me to check my internet connection %#%$^#$ AT&T!
<purvesh> i want to record my screen as a Video any software for Ubuntu 9.10 ? , purvesh
<kdymca> thanks guys. any idea what i should google to figure out how to deploy such a thing?
<Azelphur> !screencast | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Dr_Willis> kdymca:  theres the 'using samba' book and other books avail for free. and in the 'samba-doc' package. and 1000's of samba guides online
<kdymca> thanks a lot
 * kdymca goes off to read documentation
<Dr_Willis> ulferik:  working in the vlc plugin for firefox also. (but the site is laggy)
<Diverdude> if i write grep "*cvraw*" it searches current folder and all subfolders with files containing cvraw as either individual word or as part of a longer word right?
<girlgonegeek> I know this is offtopic, but does anyone here use xchat & wouldn't mind teching me how to use it?
<wjm> girlgonegeek - I do it's pretty simple
<Dr_Willis> girlgonegeek:   last i checked the xchat homepage had some ok docs/guides - check the xchat help menu also
<wjm> although I prefer irsii :(
<Dr_Willis> wjm:  ive switched over to WeeChat :)
<coz_> girlgonegeek,  well you could type   /join #xchat  and I am sure they can help  since talking about it here would take quite a bit of time :)
<girlgonegeek> Dr_Willis, ya i have - but I still don't understand it.  so im hoping to find someone that could teach me it.
<Johnconnor> rererererere
<wjm> Dr_Willis: the the heck is that?
<girlgonegeek> coz_,  ya im in there, but the help im getting doesnt make any sense to me. lol
<skumbag> [_]P
<Dr_Willis> wjm:  a text based/console irc client.
<Dr_Willis> wjm:  with lots of fetures not in irssi
<setnew> #ubuntu-cn
<vertx> Diverdude: try rgrep instead
<wjm> nice - I like console things :D
<ulferik> rsk what do you mean "dont need media or realplayer"
<Diverdude> vertx, what is the difference?
<Middleman> f-secure rescue cd is greater than bit defender rescue cd (antivirus scan)
<wjm> ugh, how do you turn off join/parts in xchat this is getting annoying after only three minutes ;_;
<fat_rat> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/files/www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/nodes/3302/strip.jpg
<AegNuddel> ok got it to download again but it's doing something weird as of lately
<grandemahatma> hello. I've installed windows 7 AFTER having installed ubuntu on my PC. How to install grub to use the dual boot?
<vertx> Diverdude: I believe rgrep goes into subdirectories as you want
<Diverdude> vertx, i see....and the regex is correct?
<AegNuddel> it downloads the program, then gets to about 65 percent, jumps back to 50, the n eventually claims to have failed, but then I try to go to reinstall, and the program ends up alreaddy being installed
<AegNuddel> it makes no sense!
<adamkex> grandemahatma: http://tinyurl.com/yezxy36
<vertx> Diverdude: rgrep *craw would be fine. Read the manual :)
<AegNuddel> hmm and my webcam is not showing the photo either
<AegNuddel> in cheese
<grandemahatma> adamkex: thanks a lot.. you're awfully kind
<adamkex> grandemahatma: :)
<Diverdude> vertx, yeah i cannot find any flag to send if i want to get verbous output while it is processing files, like "now looking in file ...." etc
<Strife1989> I am using Ubuntu 9.10, and I am trying to find a way to get the Line In input on my sound card to "pass through" to the speakers. Can I get some help with doing so?
<wjm> Microsoft will rue the day when live.com forgot my password, I swear it!
 * wjm shakes fist
<grandemahatma> adamkex: only, I did not isntall grub BEFORE installing windows
<Blizzerand> Do you guys know any text/html decoder plguin
<Diverdude> vertx, aha...grep -ir cvraw * did the job well
<vertx> Diverdude: I don't know if there's such an option
<adamkex> grandemahatma: ubuntu installs it automatically for you when you install ubuntu
<Strife1989> I am using Ubuntu 9.10, and I am trying to find a way to get the Line In input on my sound card to "pass through" to the speakers. Can I get some help with doing so? In the Sound preferences, I can see that the sound card is receiving a signal from my source.
<grandemahatma> adamkex: I see, thanks
<vertx> Diverdude: thatks great. Thanks or sharing, I'm a newbie myself
<adamkex> grandemahatma: windows replaces grub with its own bootloader, that is why you have to reinstall grub
<Feras> Test: Hi
<grandemahatma> adamkex: thanks for explaining
<adamkex> grandemahatma: you're welcome :)
<Diverdude> vertx, no worries mate. We are all learnes
<Diverdude> vertx, learners
<ilgeniodelmale>  /join #ubuntu-it
<ilgeniodelmale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Strife1989> Is there noone who is willing or able to help me?
<leleobhz> its a known problem thunderbird simply dont open external links?
<Dolp> I'm tryna open a file and I get the message "There is no application installed for SQLite3 database files"
<llutz> leleobhz: you have to set network-protocol-handlers https/http
<armor-64> hello, where can i edit kernel options? i want to add nolapic_timer instead of acpi=off
<wasutton3> i am trying to compile moonlight on karmic, and after i enter ./configure, i end up with the error "error: mcs_path doesn't exist" does anyone know what that is?
<crs> Hi there. Got a broken cd drive in my laptop and due to that I cant install ubuntu using installation cd. Is it safe to move hdd to other (different) laptop, install ubuntu there and move it back to origin laptop? Will it work on hardware configuration different to that during the installation?
<beutdeuce> when using apt-get, how do i specify to ONLY install the package i entered, and NOT the suggested/recommended packages?
<rww> beutdeuce: apt-get --no-install-recommends install whatever
<Dolp> I'm tryna open a file and I get the message "There is no application installed for SQLite3 database files" how do i?
<DJones> crs: Is the machine capeable of USB booting? Tat might be another option if it is
<chili555> crs: i have done it a few times with no problems
<leleobhz> llutz: set to /usr/bin/sensible-browser ?
<rww> beutdeuce: suggests shouldn't be installed by default anyway
<beutdeuce> rww: thnx
<llutz> leleobhz: whatever you use
<crs> DJones: Nope, unfortunately there is no usb boot option available in boot menu ;/
<c3l> Lets say I have 20 files with Underscore where I want a space to be instead, is there any neat way to rename all the files in one command?
<Dolp> I'm tryna open a file and I get the message "There is no application installed for SQLite3 database files" how do i open it?
<llutz> c3l: "rename"
<leleobhz> llutz: where i set this?
<beutdeuce> rww: well, whenever i want to install  a java-based package, maven for example, it wants to instll gcj java, even though i only want to use sun jdk 6 that i already have instaLLED
<leleobhz> in attachement actions have notting inside
<vertx> buetdeuce: recommended/suggested packages doesn't get installed automatically, just as what you want
<vertx>  
<llutz> leleobhz: about:config
<crs> chili555: Are you sure? Does not ubuntu selects modules to use or so stuff during the installation process?
<rww> vertx: recommends are automatically installed. have been for a few years now.
<crs> chili555: Will everything work well?
<crs> select*
<chili555> crs: it selects them in the boot process
<llutz> rww: apt-get doesn't install recommends by default, aptitude does
<c3l> llutz, well yeah, I want to change the name in all the files so that  a space character replaces any underscore in the filenames
<vertx> rww: ahh, my bad. Sorry :(
<Johnconnor> 00000000000000000
<llutz> c3l: the tool you want to use is "rename"
<crs> chili555: That is the answer I wanted to hear. Thank you kindly. Will let you know later on if I succeded.
<c3l> llutz, ;D well thank you
<chili555> crs: it has every time i have tried
<Dolp> I'm tryna open a file and I get the message "There is no application installed for SQLite3 database files" how do i open it?
<chili555> crs: good luck, have fun
<Pici> Dolp: What are you trying to open and with what program?
<Strife1989> I am using Ubuntu 9.10, and I am trying to find a way to get the Line In input on my sound card to "pass through" to the speakers. Can I get some help with doing so? In the Sound preferences, I can see that the sound card is receiving a signal from my source.
<rww> llutz: apt-get installs recommends by default.
<leleobhz> llutz: how can i open this link in thunderbird?
<llutz> leleobhz: womewhere in settings menue
<llutz> some
<beutdeuce> --no-recommend-install did the job! now it isnt going to insall gcj java and other uneeded packages
<Dolp> I'm trying to open a sqlite file
<rww> beutdeuce: awesome :)
<Dolp> pici i dunno how
<beutdeuce> rww: thnx
<grandemahatma> adamkex: ehm.. ok it indeed worked. Only, now I can only boot in ubuntu :(
<Pici> Dolp: you'd need the sqlite3 package, then you'd just need to run sqlite3 yourfile.db
<grandemahatma> how can I figure out where windows is installed?
<adamkex> grandemahatma: because you have to add windows 7 to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adamkex> grandemahatma: hold on
<rww> llutz: it has since Ubuntu 8.10, to be specific.
<Strife1989> I am using Ubuntu 9.10, and I am trying to find a way to get the Line In input on my sound card to "pass through" to the speakers. I have been searching the Wiki to no avail. Can I get some help with doing so? In the Sound preferences, I can see that the sound card is receiving a signal from my source.
<Dolp> pici how?
<Pici> Dolp: sudo apt-get install sqlite3
<epaphus> hey guys.. how do I permanently disable the NIC driver in ubuntu? i dont want anybody to use it. same for sd card slot.
<llutz> rww: ah ok, my bad. it hasn't done last i used it
<grandemahatma> adamkex: I see that I should add something like "title Windows" and "map (hd0) (hd1)".. but I'm not sure where Windows is installed
<leleobhz> llutz: no effect
<serg_> hola alguien habla español
<Johnconnor> yo
<Frozenball> Dear #ubuntu, please kickban people who pm me with ads about lame IRC server
<Pici> !es | serg_
<ubottu> serg_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<leleobhz> still unable to open links
<Dolp> pici i did it
<Dolp> now what pici?
<Pici> Frozenball: dear Frozenball please pm me who is sending you ads
<serg_> me pueden ayudar
<adamkex> grandemahatma: did you install ubuntu before windows 7 correct?
<Johnconnor> quizá
<Pici> Dolp: Open a terminal, navigate to where your sqlite3 file is and then run sqlite3 yourfilename.db
<grandemahatma> serg_: join ubuntu-es
<serg_> tengo instalado xp y ubuntu en un mismo hd
<MrPiracy> could anyone pls tell me which plugin i need to be able to see the live stream on this website? http://www.metropoletv.com.br/
<grandemahatma> adamkex: yes
<Johnconnor> no puedo
<serg_> quiero reisnstalar xp pero se me va a dañar el grub
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: checking now..
<Johnconnor> no te ayudo
<serg_> y no quiero reistalar ubuntu
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: thx
<llutz> leleobhz: key "network.protocol-handler.app.http"  value  "/usr/bin/firefox"
<adamkex> grandemahatma: how many harddrives do you have?
<Pici> serg_: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Johnconnor> no se arreglar ordenadores
<grandemahatma> adamkex: only 1
<serg_> emmm
<adamkex> grandemahatma: okay, http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=68427
<adamkex> grandemahatma: however
<serg_> emm
<serg_> ok
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: seems to be just flash, its the only plugin i have
<leleobhz> llutz: dont have this key here
<llutz> leleobhz: add it
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: works here
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: i tried firefox and google chrome, it doesnt work .... i have flash installed cos youtube is fine
<adamkex> grandemahatma: try hd(0,1) first
<adamkex> grandemahatma: or hd(0,2)
<arzonista> ,pls help me on how to uninstall the amarok,because i will download the updated one.
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: im using chromium daily + 64bit flash and its working great
<PeterParker> lol the voices on fedora comunity on beeing owful reppublican christian coservative fanatics bush style that treat users as trash is true :)
<adamkex> grandemahatma: for your windows entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst and don't tab your entry like in the post
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: also tried to install gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer from synapse
<PeterParker> this comunity is so much better
<ManDay> My computer crashed, while I got an open AND unsaved AND untitled document in gedit - I NEED TO RESTORE IT! Any suggestions how?
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: sh8
<ActionParsnip> PeterParker: the gentoo community is also great
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: isnt there a way to figure out which plugin it is using?
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: right click the item and the menu may give clues
<grandemahatma> adamkex: I'll try
<leleobhz> llutz: added key but notting
<PeterParker> so you did know ActionParsnip that fedora are  ugly reppublican fanatics bush style who treat users as trash or you know it now?
<leleobhz> ii  thunderbird               2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support
<Dolp> pici it won't work
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: thatś the thing, nothing happens when i right click it
<ActionParsnip> PeterParker: ive not used fedora, it doesnt appeal
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: its just a black square
<adamkex> grandemahatma: the hd(0,1) tells grub what partition to boot
<PeterParker> the distro is nice but the comunity does reflect the horrible spirit of reppublican fanatics bossy arrogant and close minded
<Myrtti> PeterParker: how is that relevant to Ubuntu support?
<adamkex> grandemahatma: hd(0,0) being the first hd(0,1) being the second hd(0,2) the third
<Johnconnor> 123456789
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: can you use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnas; dpkg -l | grep swf
<c3l> what does y stand for in rename 'y/?/??/' * ? and it can also be a S in the place of the y, what does it mean then?
<PeterParker> nothing sorry was just upset i been treated bad for going there as i was trying the distro
<adamkex> grandemahatma: if you have a swap partition then hd(0,2) should be correct
<Johnconnor> 123456789
<epaphus> Anybody know if there is a way in ubuntu to identify which drivers are loaded and disable them permanently??
<grandemahatma> adamkex: shouldn't I also edit device.map?
<Myrtti> PeterParker: this channel is for Ubuntu support issues only. Please take your antagonism somewhere else or check it out at the door
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: sure, hang on
<adamkex> grandemahatma: no
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: lsmod
<Dolp> pici i'll move the file home
<Dolp> pici now what
<Myrtti> Johnconnor: stop it
<adamkex> grandemahatma: don't touch it
<TheFuzzball> Why is ping not stopping when I do ctrl+c?
<abhi_nav> PeterParker: you are takling about which channel?
<PeterParker> is it possible to make ubuntu 9.10 Myrtti look like mac with the desktop icons bar?
<Pici> Dolp: You just need run sqlite3   followed by the name of the file.
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: any command stops (usually) with ctrl+c
<genii> epaphus: To list the drivers currently in use use something like: lsmod | more                   for blacklist see factoid !blacklist
<Myrtti> PeterParker: try cairo-dock or awn
<llutz> leleobhz: typo? works here as desired
<Dolp> pici how do i run sqlite3?
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: you can also use: ping -c 4 address to only ping 4 times
<Pici> Dolp: The command is 'sqlite3'
<PeterParker> thanx
<leleobhz> llutz: ive cut'n'pasted what you said
<Pici> Dolp: What are you expecting to find when you run this?
<Dolp> uhh backup text info?
<leleobhz> i dont understand why, but all my thunderbird installations in ubuntu have this issue
<Johnconnor> 123456789
<sanguisdex> is there a way to install ubuntu to a USB drive that will allow me to test video drivers and add and remove software repos?
<Johnconnor> 123456789
<ActionParsnip> PeterParker: or simdock if you dont use compiz
<adamkex> PeterParker: fedora? fanatics? what arguments do they have that their distro is "superior"? hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: sure, the livecd has a usb installer on it
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip, That's how it's supposed to work, but I am doing ctrl+c and it just tabs across and continues, getting really f**inf annoying
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/jSgucUmQ
<Pici> Dolp: This is a database file, you'll need to use SELECT statements to find the data that you're looking for.
<Myrtti> adamkex: drop it. this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<Dolp> k
<grandemahatma> adamkex: yep.. thanks! hd0,1 was indeed ok!
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: looks fine
<PeterParker> they are just rude arrogant purist and fanatic and reflect reppublican bush and south usa spirit for the most treat you as if you was trash  can't speak off topic anymore sorry
<Strife1989> DOCUMENTATION report. I cannot follow these (non-wiki) instructions as written. https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/musicvideophotos/C/music-microphone.html
<adamkex> Myrtti: yes, and that is what i am doing.
<adamkex> grandemahatma: awesome :)
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: just close the terminal is all i can suugest
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: i suggest you make an alias for ping to ping -c 4  its handy ;)
<TheFuzzball> kk, thanks
<Johnconnor> 123456789
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: could try removing flashplugin-installer and installing flashplugin-nonfree, or if yuor OS is 64bit you could use the alpha 64bit flash plugin
<llutz> leleobhz: for https, you need key "network.protocol-handler.app.https"  value  "/usr/bin/firefox"
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: they're in synaptics?
<leleobhz> llutz: ive tried with http link
<theadmin> Hello. Need help on usb-creator-gtk, to be precise, what kind of filesystem does it format the device to?
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: flashplugin-nonfree is, the 64bit plugin isnt but is simple to install
<obscurant1st> i applied a icon theme, but my folders icon are not changing in gnaome?? why??
<ndo> Guys, what do i do with that? http://pastebin.com/HCv3bthy
<llutz> leleobhz then i have no idea why it doesn't work for you.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: ext2 i believe
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Woah that's old.
<leleobhz> llutz: even me. and i cant find help for thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: it has no journal so makes the device last longer
<leleobhz> mozilla KB heres give to me a timeout
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its not old by any way, its very usable
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: "Journal"?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i think you should research what ext2/3 and 4 are before slinging words like "old" around
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: annd why its a good idea to use ext2 on usb devices
<obscurant1st> i need to change my folder icons, now it looks like crap, pls somebody help me
<epaphus> anybody know how I can permanently disable the Firewire port, the NIC port, wireless, and SD cart ports in ubuntu??
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, i mean, heck, 2 is less then 4, and i think of those numbers as version numbers
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: installed nonfree and nothing changed, needs a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: kinda yes, but if you look at the differences between you will see why ity is still very used
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip: so I need two usb drives or can I just mnt the live cd in a vbox and install to the USB drive from there?
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: no, you only really need to reboot to change kernel
<theadmin> What about ext1? lol does such thing exist?
<genii> epaphus: Use: sudo lshw          to get a more detailed list than lsmod of what exact hardware uses what driver. Then use blacklisting as I explained already earlier to you
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: if you want you can use tools etc to put the liveCD on the usb and boot from that
<genii> !blacklist | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Slart> I'm experiencing some weird lockups on my system.. using ext4 on a SSD for system disk.. nothing interesting in the logs.. just hard lockups.. and always when I'm doing file related stuff.. moving big files around, copying big files... is the fact that it happens when I'm doing things with large files just what finally pushes it over the edge? any hints on what parts I should start banging on to see if they fall off?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not sure
<epaphus> genii, sorry didnt see it. thanks
<llutz> theadmin: ext1 was simply called "ext"
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: then where do i get the other one?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i suggest you read the links here: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=73687
<ndo> can someone help me?
<Flare183> !ask | ndo
<ubottu> ndo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: you need the tar.gz and to copy the .so file to your browsers plugin directory manually
<thatcode> Hi. Quite a few of my (official) package sources aren't succeeding when I try to update. Is there something going on that would cause this?
<gemilang4> need help, do you know how to get back volume control in top of panel?
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<tbrock> hey guys, I'm trying to get to my mediawiki page at http://localhost/mediawiki but it always gives me a cherrypy error
<tbrock> i'm installing this for the first time
<tbrock> any ideas?
<obscurant1st> there is no System -> Preferences -> Theme in my ubuntu?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: It's "Appearance"
<Tjol_> I am looking to try and install Lucis - but the Update Manager tells me I am about to download the Alpha version
<Tjol_> LUcid
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip: I only have one USB drive handy, can I load the live image on to it, boot from it then wipe the usb  and install on to the usb from the boot in the memeory?
<theadmin> Tjol_: Uh, Lucid is in alpha, what do you want?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | Tjol_
<llutz> !lucid > Tjol_
<ubottu> Tjol_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Tjol_> when will the Beta be availible?
<ubottu> Tjol_, please see my private message
<wjm> because the beta has not been pushed out yet
<theadmin> Tjol_: Sometime soon, can't really tell
<igama> Tjol_, Lucid is still alpha, beta in about 2 weeks i think
<Tjol_> According to timestamps it should be out today
<gemilang4> need help, do you know how to get back volume control in top of panel?
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: sure, i use my girlfriends lappy + this personally: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/  works with lucid too
<obscurant1st> theadmin, but in there i dont see any options for installing icon themes, as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245796 says
<ActionParsnip> gemilang4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357005
<vertx> gemilang4: right click on panel, then add
<theadmin> What is the package with file-roller RAR plugins?
<chr7> hello
<gemilang4> vertx, right click in panel and...?
<yon> ee
<chr7> hola
<ActionParsnip> Tjol_: its not discussed here, please take lucid based chat to #ubuntu+1
<Jon-> I am using conky-colors but for some reason it isn't changing ~/.conkyrc  (it used to work fine). Any ideas?
<Myrtti> !es | chr7
<ubottu> chr7: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<yon> eeee
<yon> sdf
<yon> gfsq
<Pici> yon: stop
<theadmin> yon: Stop that, please
<yon> hola
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: you can also extract at cli using: rar x file.rar
<ndo> Okay, ive got a problem, i install Ubuntu 9.10 on an old PC, and when i install i choose an automatically login, then when i reboot after the installation i get this error, http://pastebin.com/HCv3bthy , i was searching on internet and there was a suggestion to not auto logon, i reinstalled, and without auto logon and got the same proble. What do i do now?
<epaphus> genii, iam looking at sudo lshw output.. which one of those is the module name though? i cant recognize any
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ty
<Pici> !es > yon
<ubottu> yon, please see my private message
<yon> christiam?
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: ok, i got the .so here, where should i put it?
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: well, what browser do you use?
<gemilang4> is it normal if skype for linux cannot using microphone?
<ActionParsnip> ndo: looks like a permissions thing
<chr7> javi
<ActionParsnip> ndo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997068
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: chrome and firefox
<yon> stas con l trea?
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: oh, and after installing nonfree, youtube won't play
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip: I am already using ubuntu, but due to a ATI video card I have avoided upgrading beyond 8.10, but I have heard that people have had luck getting 3d effects by using some other drivers I just want to try
<Slart> !es | yon
<ubottu> yon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<yon> ke scribes?
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: i only know how to add the plugin on a per user basis with firefox, i am not sure where the global folder is as I don't use it
<Guest|29359> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: you will NEED to remove the flashplugin-nonfree package so that the 64bit plugin works
<gemilang4> is it normal if skype for linux cannot using microphone?
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: i dont use arti, so i am no help. 8.10 is getting dropped some point next month so look out
<arzonista> guys,i install amarok 2 but there is no sound at all,even i put the volume to 100%. pls help me
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: s/arti/ati
<duffydack> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<chr7> hello
<chr7> javi
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: i removed it, but the command says the directory doesnt exist
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip: I know, its either down grade to LTS, changes distors, or upgrade and lose 3d support
<thenthenio> Hello!
<LateralForce> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: or a new video card, a cheapo nvidia thing will do much better
<rww> sanguisdex: I'd go the LiveUSB route and see if it works. The free (default) ATI driver's 3D support has gotten a heck of a lot better since Intrepid.
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: look in /usr/lib for the chrome and firefox plugins folkder, i use chromium daily so my plugin folder is that, have a hunt, it should be fairly clear
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip: it's a lappy
<rww> sanguisdex: and since it's default, you'll get the same 3D support on the LiveCD that you would (or wouldn't) get in a real install.
<donEduardo> hi there
<donEduardo> i spotted a problem with mythtv-backend and upstart in ubuntu 10.04 alpha
<sanguisdex> rww: I will look at that
<Hilikus> hey guys
<rww> donEduardo: Lucid support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: i searched all the folders starting with C none seems to be chrome
<donEduardo> rww: thnx!
<Hilikus> someone said this in a FF bug in ubuntu
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: let me try firefox
<donEduardo> cu
<Hilikus> "Mozilla moved to non-versioning"
<Hilikus> >	what's that supposed to mean?
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: ah, i see. Then you hit the nail on the head. personally i'd just sack off some eyecandy for a decent distro of linux. You will find the other distros are the same as they are essentially the same OS, Linux
<chr7> hola yon
<foobar23> hi. does the ubuntu 9.10 alternate cd require an active networkconnection, or are all files on the cd?
<ikonia> !es | chr7
<ubottu> chr7: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: whack it in /usr/lib/chrome/plugins then (if the folder exists)
<thenthenio> All the times I reboot my Ubuntu 8.0.4 LTS server it loses network connectivity: I found that I need to type this: route add -net default gw 192.168.1.2 . What is the correct place to add this route in order to include it on boot?
<Myrtti> chr7: Inglés solamente aquí. Español en el #ubuntu-es.
<rww> foobar23: All the files you need for a regular desktop install are on the alternate CD.
<ActionParsnip> foobar23: its all on the cd, it just installs in a text based environment (faster) and has a few extgra options
<ActionParsnip> thenthenio: /etc/rc.local   would be my call
<vertx> thenthenio: in rc.local would be good
<Yehia> Actionparsnip, i want to clean my ubuntu - as i just installed it - how can i do this
<Yehia> ?
<foobar23> rww: so if i disconnect it from the net during 'select and install software' that should not be a problem?
<ActionParsnip> thenthenio: you could also configure it in /etc/network/interfaces to specify a static IP as well as set the default gateway
<rww> foobar23: I don't think it would be, no.
<deist> Hi. I'm have trubbel installing Ubuntu on my Mac but cant seem to find any documentation.
<foobar23> greate
<Stargaze> Yehia, try System > admin > janitor
<foobar23> rww: thanks, saved my day
<chr7> grease
<rww> deist: What type of Mac is it?
<deist> Macbook white.
<genii> epaphus: Apologies on lag, work required me. In the "configuration" line for a device, if it is using a driver there will follow something like: driver=nvidia          or similar
<ActionParsnip> Yehia: sudo apt-get clean    you can also install bleachbit and run it as both user and root (claso as MANY apps as you can for maximum effeciveness as well as AVOID the options stating they will take a long time)
<deist> rww: do i need to do something about the bios or something?
<rww> deist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook would be the starting point for the community Macbook documentation
<ActionParsnip> Yehia: you can also remove apps you will never use from the install (ubuntu comes with a LOT of guff you wont need)
<deist> rww: I love you.
<pik> ubuntu-es
<ndo> ActionParsnip, ty
<interglacialman> Has anyone here got ubuntu running on a macbook or macbook-pro and been able to get rid of the bios start-up delay? (not using refit - linux is sole OS running)
<ActionParsnip> ndo: better?
<rww> deist: It's of rather variable quality, but will hopefully be useful :)
<ndo> ill check
<deist> This is what I've been looking for.
<pik> #ubuntu-es
<pik> debian-es
<Myrtti> pik: /join #ubuntu-es
<vertx> pik: you might want to try /join #ubuntu-es
<pik> thank's Myrtti and vertx!!
<deist> rww: My big problem is that my mac won't boot the CD.
<deist> the Ubuntu ISO.
<thenthenio> I added a repo to /etc/apt/sources.list, now I get this: NO_PUBKEY 5F99A088342D17AC . How to correct?
<rww> deist: There are Mac instructions for burning ISOs to CD at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Mac%20OS%20X . You might want to double-check you did it right. I haven't had a Mac in a while, but I believe you should be able to just hold down C at startup to boot from CD...
<scorch__> I'm getting "Maximum number of clients reached" when I try to start a gui program. I've search for it for all I can find are google chrome-related, and I don't have chrome.
<theadmin> thenthenio: If there are instructions on repo creator's site, you must follow them. If not, you can't fix it.
<deist> rww:Yeah, I did everything right in the matter of burning. Allthough i burned it on a PC, do you think that can affect the install? That would be really strange.
<rww> deist: no, it wouldn't affect it
<rww> deist: have you booted from CD before? the timing on when to press the button to tell it to boot from CD is rather precise
<deist> rww, no the CD is booted. It just dosn't happen anything.
<deist> :P
<rww> (apologies if I'm asking questions at the wrong level here :)
<thenthenio> theadmin: k
<deist> Looks like Terminal or something.
<Myrtti> deist: did you check the md5sum of the iso before burning and of the cd after burning?
<deist> Just no texts and no posibility to type.
<deist> Yes, did both.
<deist> And the cd was perfecly booted in windows.
<deist> rww, lol no problem.
<deist> rww, the help is very apriciated.
<rww> deist: using the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook , can you find out your hardware revision for me, please?
<deist> yeah, its 4.1.
<jimcooncat_> is there a graphical fstab editor available?
<deist> rww, but every guide assumes that the cd boots properly which it dosn't :P
<bigtom21485> anyone have issues with frostwire?  i cant seem to get it to install properly...
<bigtom21485> it says it installed properly then i click the shortcut under applications menu and the computer does nothing
<abw_> n
<rww> deist: indeed. It's just a completely black screen?
<deist> rww, no its just a "-" sign blinking on a black screen. Looks like terminal. Allthough i can't type anything.
<researcher1> which is the IRC channel for ubuntu 10.04?
<deist> Waited for half an hour to see if it was just loading but no...
<rww> deist: which version of Ubuntu is it?
<rww> researcher1: #ubuntu+1
<deist> rww, the latest.
<researcher1> rww: thanks
<rww> deist: the latest released (9.10/karmic)?
<deist> yep.
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<Ariana> Holaaa
<Ariana> :S
<rww> ah, okay. there was a similar bug in the current dev version, hence me asking
<Ariana> Hi!!??
<syk> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Myrtti> !es | Ariana
<Ariana> :D
<ubottu> Ariana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<^mNotIntelligent> can someone help me sharing internet connection from Ubuntu 9.04 to a windows xp machine using firestarter
<epaphus> Hey guys, i went in and edited /etc/modprobe/blacklist.conf and included the line at the end "blacklist usb_storage" ... however i rebooted and typed lsmod and i see it still being loaded and I can still use usb sticks.. why??
<Ariana> WAY
<fabio666> usb_storage blacklisted?
<deist> rww, really strange. No, I'm not good enough to try some beta-testing just yet :P
<Ariana> I'm Spain!
<rww> deist: I think I'm out of ideas. You might want to stick around and see if anyone else can figure it out, and/or ask in the Mac-specific support forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<scorch__> I'm getting "Maximum number of clients reached" when I try to start a gui program. I've search for it for all I can find are google chrome-related, and I don't have chrome.
<Ariana> Ola?
<bigtom21485> lol ubuntu in spanish
<Myrtti> Ariana: nice. Do you have a problem with your Ubuntu
<Ariana> Mmm....
<rww> deist: there are some folks there who are much smarter than me about Mac stuff :)
<bigtom21485> cute name though
<bcurtiswx> hey, how do I rerun DKMS ?
<Ariana> xD
<Ariana> Bye!!
<deist> rww: Okay. Great thanks for your time!
<Apache_33> hi everyone. I got problem with ubuntu 9.10 when trying boot till grub everything is and then i press enter and everything look like ubuntu is loading and then I  get error "target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init no init found . try passing init=bootarg. anyone can help me with it?
<Ariana> :P
<V3n0xXx> aki so tem bot ??? oO
<bigtom21485> apache_33 sounds like thers a folder of important stuff missing
<bigtom21485> you could try figuring out what youre missing by booting with your livecd
<Apache_33> <bigtom21485> but how? everyhting was ok yesterday and i didnt update or upgrade anything
<bcurtiswx> how do I rerun DKMS?
<bigtom21485> apache_33: did you let anyone borrow your computer? or did you leave a file-sharing utility open for an extended period of time?
<Apache_33> <bigtom21485> nope
<bigtom21485> apache_33: ask around ive never had that issue with linux only windows (windows is asexual...it will f**k itself just because and thats why i dont use it anymore)
<pulse00> hi all. i've a ubuntu server running, where i receive a "Connection refused" message when connecting to a specific server from the ubuntu server via ssh. however, from my local machin, accessing the other server via ssh works fine. is the ubuntu server firewall not allowing outgoing ssh connections by default?
<bigtom21485> what is ssh?
<Vroomfondle> pulse00: there is no firewall by default
<Azeotrope> bigtom21485: secure shell
<Vroomfondle> bigtom21485: a way to connect to a terminal session on a remote computer
<pulse00> Vroomfondle, thanks
<c3l> does anyone have an idea of how to user rename.ul to make every first letter in a word upper case (in filenames where all letters a lower case)
<Pici> pulse00: Is the ssh server installed?
<bigtom21485> how secure is it?
<pulse00> Pici. on the server i want to connect to ?
<Vroomfondle> bigtom21485: very
<Pici> pulse00: Yes.
<bigtom21485> thatd be great i could get to my desktop in va from my laptop in florida
<pulse00> Pici, yes. i can connect to it from my local machine
<Azeotrope> bigtom21485: depends on how you secure it
<alias7> How do I set the path for an individual command? I have a game in the gnome applications dropdown but when I launch it seems to look for files in the directory it was on-execute rather than the game directory.
<ndo> how to install E16 gnome?
<pulse00> it's weird, because i can connect to other servers from my ubuntu server fine, i get a connection refused just for that one.
<Pici> pulse00: Sorry, I misread the question.  Are the two servers on the same local network?
<pulse00> Pici, no
<bigtom21485> i have a problem...i installed frostwire, and when i run it from ubuntu's applications menu, nothing happens...but all the files are in the filesystem, however ubuntu's software center doesnt seem to know its installed.  what do i do?
<Pici> pulse00: Do you have port 22 forwarded on the router on the remote side?
<necrocow> does anyone know what porcess routinely checks the perms of /var/spool/mail/root and makes sure they are 600 ?
<pulse00> Pici, not sure, would need to ask the admin. but i guess yes, because i can connect to it from my local machine just fine
<bcurtiswx> how do i rerun DKMS?
<bigtom21485> what is DKMS?
<DopeGhoti> dkms - Dynamic Kernel Module Support
<ekce> is there any way to change my wlan interface from ra0 to wlan0?
<DopeGhoti> bcurtiswx: do you know what module needs to be installed?
<Pici> pulse00: Are your local machine and the server that you're trying to ssh from on the same network?  Its possible that the remote server's admin is filtering the ip addresses that can connect.
<bigtom21485> what does that do?
<bigtom21485> *DopeGhoti: what does DKMS do?
<bcurtiswx> DopeGhoti: I removed the xorg-driver-fglrx driver for the xserver-xorg-video-ati
<pulse00> Pici, i asked the admin already, he says there's no filtering going on from his side
<DopeGhoti> bigtom21485: It adds support to the kernel for certain devices and functions, like nvidia video cards, or VirtualBox support
<DopeGhoti> bigtom21485: from the manual:  dkms is a framework which allows kernel modules to be dynamically built for each kernel on your system in a simplified and organized fashion.
<markd25> hi
<Pici> pulse00: You can try running ssh with -vvv to grab some debugging messages.
<markd25> i am trying to duel boot between windows 7 and ubuntu
<sascha_> hi
<bcurtiswx> DopeGhoti: do I need to do DKMS for that?
<markd25> when i try to boot i get a grub error 15
<bigtom21485> so its a better way to write the code for a kernel...thats what youre saying
<bigtom21485> sorry im new to linux
<sascha_> me too lol
<xiven1> Hi. I would like to know how secure Ubuntu One is???
<sascha_> its pretty hard to get used that you are not root ;)
<DopeGhoti> bcurtiswx: I don't know if the ATI driver uses DKMS or not..  If it does, you could try 'dkms install ati'
<xiven1> How safe are the files that  are stored on it?
<rww> xiven1: You'd probably get a better answer in #ubuntuone, though you can certainly ask here also :)
<markd25> hello??
<sascha_> hi
<xiven1> Ohh.. ok
<Industrial> Hi. I'm getting this error when I run synaptic/apt-get; https://gist.github.com/1f0aeadd871791e0483b
<Industrial> running the command provided yields another error
<markd25> HELLO!!!
<rww> bcurtiswx, DopeGhoti: If I remember correctly, fglrx (the non-free ATI driver) uses dkms. radeon (the free, default one) doesn't.
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: what is the other error you get?
<rww> (free as in freedom, not as in price, obviously :)
<40FAAMHAU> rww: ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 is out ,right?
<Industrial> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 0:
<DopeGhoti> rww: free as in speech is my default parsing of 'free' in here :)
<Industrial> field name `f16a9dfb6feb162e95da9628a57b004a' must be followed by colon
<Industrial> that
<markd25> i am trying to dual boot between windows 7 and ubuntu getting a grub error 15
<rww> 40FAAMHAU: not yet, and Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<rww> DopeGhoti: Same here, but I forgot there are new people around when I send that, and figured I should avoid "you have to pay for drivers!?"
<sascha_> mark nothing found on google?
<markd25> do people see what im writting
<sascha_> yes
<ikonia> they do
<markd25> can i get a responce
<BuFF> hello
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: my PC froze when trying to install a wireless driver (proprietary) so I guess that messed dpkg over. Can I reset it?
<Industrial> markd25: you are not entitled to help, wait it out.
<sascha_> http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<ikonia> markd25: if someone knows the answer and has seen your question, they will respond
<sascha_> why dont use google?
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: Industrial interesting; that's the first time I've seen the --reconfigure -a command not fix things.  you could try an apt-get clean perhaps?
<rall> How do I edit startup programs from CLI?   im sure there is a confic file somewhere storing the "Startup Applications Preferences"... anybody knows?
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: sure
<ikonia> !upstart | rall
<ubottu> rall: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<alias7> If I call /opt/Wakfu/Wakfu when I'm in / it fails. If I call it in the /opt/Wakfu directory it works. Any way to set up the path for a specific command so I can call from '/' but have it read from /opt/Wakfu as local?
<DopeGhoti> rall:  check update-rc.d
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: same thing unfortunately
<BuFF> could anybody give me an introductory article about network monitoring pls ?
<rall> many thanks ikonia and DopeGhoti :)
<Industrial> BuFF: goooooooogle
<BuFF> Industrial: i spend ~2 hours and found almost nothing :(
<sascha_> well i dont have boot problem but it looks like i am too stupid to make working symbolic link
<sascha_> can maybe anyone start a private with me :D
<markd25> can someone help?
<Industrial> BuFF: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_monitoring ?
<ikonia> markd25: as you've been told, if someone knows the answer and is free - they will respond
<sascha_> http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<sascha_> http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<DopeGhoti> sascha_: making a link is muck like copying:  'ln -s /path/to/origianal /path/to/destination/new-link
<underdog7> Does anyone know of an image optimizing program for Ubuntu?  Just a program to make image files smaller.
<pulse00> when i get a "connection refused" from the svn command, does this mean that remote side refused the connection?
<c3l> does anyone have an idea of how to user rename.ul to make every first letter in a word upper case (in filenames where all letters a lower case)
<underdog7> Does anyone know of an image optimizing program for Ubuntu?  Just a program to make image files smaller.
<rww> pulse00: generally, yes
<josue> Why when I'm playing a video in the fast the sequences it get slow? That happens with totem and vlc
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: I still see some broadcome wireless drivers in /var/lib/dpkg/updates, I'll try installing it again (hope that works..) and see if it crashed the system again :P I _am_ running inside Wubi though.
<markd25> i guess my question is how do i get grub to look at linux parition for grub and not windows
<sascha_> do you have different pratitions?
<sascha_> or just one?
<markd25> yes i am dual booting
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: wubiness shouldn't break wireless (or dpkg, for that matter); good luck!
<markd25> windows 7 and ubuntu
<sascha_> then i guess you installed ubuntu wrong
<markd25> no
<efe> hi guys
<alias7> If I call /opt/Wakfu/Wakfu when I'm in / it fails. If I call it in the /opt/Wakfu directory it works. Any way to set up the path for a specific command so I can call from '/' but have it read from /opt/Wakfu as local?
<markd25> installed windows first
<sascha_> me too
<DopeGhoti> alias7: is Wakfu a script, or a binary?
<markd25> using wubi
<sascha_> whats wubi?
<markd25> moved the wubi file to paritiion on disk
<alias7> Dope: script
<DopeGhoti> markd25: if you're using Wubi, grub shouldn't even come into play
<efe> do any1 know how to create sBNC _
<DopeGhoti> alias7: then you can add a couple lines at the start of the script to go to the correct directory.
<Stargaze> !wubi| sascha_
<ubottu> sascha_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<josue> Why when I'm playing a video in the fast the sequences it gets slow? That happens with totem and vlc
<alias7> Dope: is adding cd /opt/Wakfu to the top the only way? Is there something I could add to the command line?
<jaycount> josue, your video is skipping alot? what format is it?
<epaphus> Hey guys, iam trying to disable the driver for my CDROM drive.. but when I type sudo lshw ... it doesnt list the driver used for the cdrom unit... how do i do this??
<josue> rmvb, just in the fast sequences
<DopeGhoti> alias7: well, you could add a script in ~/bin/ to go to the right place, effectively doing the same thing
<jimcooncat_> do I have to log out once I've added myself to a group?
<QueenZ> Do you guys prefer GNOME or KDE?
<frikinz> alias7, you could do : (cd /opt/wakfu ; ./script)
<epaphus> anybody>>
<epaphus> ?
<Pici> !ot | QueenZ
<ubottu> QueenZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jaycount> josue, I'm not familiar with the rmvb file format but maybe a better codec would help? I had a similar problem with h.264 files until I installed a better codec
<alias7> Thanks guys
<daveyjoe> I've got a version of ubuntu 8.04, is it possible to upgrade to the latest distro over ssh?
<DopeGhoti> daveyjoe: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Patrick> olaaaa
<Patrick> holaaaa
<daveyjoe> No new release found
<daveyjoe> DopeGhoti: Checking for a new ubuntu release ... No new release found
<DopeGhoti> daveyjoe: did you do an apt-get update recently?
<frikinz> What is the default splash method in ubuntu (karmic). I think I've broken it a bit and I'd like to get it back. I think have a message "xsplash connection refused"
<daveyjoe> DopeGhoti: yes
<LateralForce> is it possible to make ubuntu not go into suspend when certain apps are running? i use the inhibit applet now, but id like it to be automagical
<Guest71375> olaaaa
<Guest71375> olaaaaaaa
<Pici> !es > Guest71375
<ubottu> Guest71375, please see my private message
<sharperguy> Hi. It seems the screen for my laptop has gone off. I have tried to fix this issue before to no avail. I'm in the middle of a download so does anyone know an easy way to set up vnc so I can watch the progress of the download before rebooting (i have sshd installed already)?
<Janhouse> How can I encrypt my home dir in karmic?
<Guest71375> ola
<Janhouse> I have 2 users
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: hmm, I removed (and backed up) $ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*; fixed it. (I did back them up but meh :P)
<Janhouse> one has ecnryption because I choose that option from installation
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: glad you found a solution!
<Janhouse> but how can I do it for new users?
<Industrial> \o/
<frikinz> sharperguy, sshd should be sufficient to check if the download is finished. Just look when the file stops to grow or when the connection in netstat drops
<daveyjoe> DopeGhoti: Any idea?
<DopeGhoti> Janhouse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<Janhouse> thx DopeGhoti
<DopeGhoti> daveyjoe: Not sure; that command usually did the trick for me
<sharperguy> frikinz, the problem is it isn't just a single file. It's a bunch of files being downloaded by a script. Also it's being downloaded in a windows VM
<daveyjoe> DopeGhoti: 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' works but I don't really want to install a development version
<frikinz> sharperguy, use x11vnc which will connect to the running session
<DopeGhoti> daveyjoe: and you're not running 9.10 now?
<phox_> Hi! So i just installed postfix/dovecot/squirellmail, how do i add a user?
<Janhouse> DopeGhoti, but does it work the same way as encryption from installation? I don't want to use 2 different tools that do the same thing.
<daveyjoe> DopeGhoti: cat /etc/issue -> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS \n \l
<sharperguy> frikinz, Right well i have x11vnc but I'm not sure how to use it.
<DopeGhoti> Janhouse: I _think_ that uses the same cipher, but I've not used it before, so I cannot speak^Wtype from experience.
<Janhouse> ok, thx.
<DopeGhoti> Janhouse: good luck :)
<Versus> Hallo zusammen (Hello @ all)
<epaphus> Hey guys, iam trying to disable the driver for my CDROM drive.. but when I type sudo lshw ... it doesnt list the driver used for the cdrom unit... how do i do this??
<LateralForce> is it possible to make ubuntu not go into suspend when certain apps are running? i use the inhibit applet now, but id like it to be automagical
<laxula_21> Quieres ganar hasta 45 euros al dia solo por navegar? Entra aqui y descubre como!!! http://muchoseuros.wordpress.com/     Inversion 0!!
<Stargaze> !es| laxula_21
<ubottu> laxula_21: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JohnTed> I can't open alsamixer, it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory", there is no sound. everything is silent.
 * Stargaze was just going to sell his girlfriend for 10 euro
<sharperguy> I'm running x11vnc but I just get connection refused on my other computer.
<ae86-drifter> how do i get my sound working on debian, it works fine on ubuntu?
<DopeGhoti> ae86-drifter: I'd ask in #debian :)
<ae86-drifter> DopeGhoti, #debian sucks
<sascha_> ^^
<DopeGhoti> *snrk*
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: it seems my dpkg problem is not yet fixed; https://gist.github.com/9dfe26bc4e9007407172
<phox_> Hi! So i just installed postfix/dovecot/squirellmail, how do i add a user?
<Industrial> phox_: thats not really ubuntu specific is it
<solid_liq> Industrial, nice answer, jack$*(
<jaycount> phox_,  http://squirrelmail.org/docs/admin/admin-9.html
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: try apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<phox_> industrial: haha, yeah i guess. But i did it on ubuntu, and i dont know any other good channel xD
<Industrial> solid_liq: I'm just saying; keep it separated. I'm not going to ask about apache config options in here either
<solid_liq> phox_, there should be some script to make the process easier...  I forget what it is though
<Apache_33> hi I got problem when trying to boot ubuntu 9.10 got error "target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init NO init found. try passing init bootarg" i didint upgrade or update anything and yesterday everything was ok today not. how can i sort it out?
<solid_liq> phox_, howtoforge should have info on that iirc
<Industrial> solid_liq: and there's bound to be manuals flying around on the web.
<solid_liq> Industrial, so?  this is a *support* channel
<epaphus> Does the cdrom in the linux kernel actually work with a driver... ? could anybody help me identify the driver with lsmod ..? i dont see it (i have a cd in being used) ....
<Industrial> solid_liq: so most support channels support what they are about, but have at it.
<solid_liq> Industrial, and Ubuntu is the platform on which he's running it, which makes it the support channel for it.  Similarly, if someone needs support for that server software on debian, the people in #debian answer his question.  Same is true in #gentoo and #fedora
<MrPiracy> i cant open live stream at mms://189.89.152.54:9933
<MrPiracy> could anyone please help?
<epaphus> sorry back.. anybody know about my question about the cdrom driver??
<phox_> thanx solid_liq!
<Pantcho> hi all, i recompiled the kernel and copied bzImage to the /boot and when restarting i get this message - "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkno
<Pantcho> wn-block(0,0)
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: hmm, no go. I also tried just removing the broadcom wireless package (can I force it?)
<fahadsadah> Pantcho: We don't support recompiled kernels.
<fahadsadah> However, that sounds like a bootloader error.
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: force removal?  Sure, apt-get --purge --force remove packagename
<erUSUL> Pantcho: you only copiez the bzimage? you didnt' used make install nor make modules_install nor did you builded a initrd for it ?
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: https://gist.github.com/b210ed03d271f0ebfa9c
<erUSUL> Pantcho: this days only copying the bzImage is not enough. also you can use the debian utils (make-dpkg)
<erUSUL> !kernel | Pantcho
<ubottu> Pantcho: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Stargaze> phox_, maybe this PDF helps with quirrelmail => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue34_en.pdf
<MrPiracy> i cant open live stream at mms://189.89.152.54:9933. Please i need help
<Stargaze> phox, page 18
<Pantcho> erUSUL: i did this, i downloade linux source, opened the tar file to a direcotry then did "make" after "make install" after "make modules_install" then copied the bzImage , and then "update-grub"
<meganerd> Pantcho: read the links provided by ubottu
<meganerd> Pantcho: personally I use make-kpkg (kernel-package is the apt-get name) to build my kernels
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: try this:  apt-get --reinstall install dkms fakeroot bcmwl-kernel-source
<meganerd> Pantcho: that way I get a .deb that I can manage with apt
<erUSUL> Pantcho: if you want to do it manually do thais. make then sudo make install then sudo make modules_install then sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-<kernel-versionhere> <kernel-versionhere> and finally sudo update-grub
<frikinz> What is the default splash method in ubuntu (karmic).
<frikinz> boot splash
<DopeGhoti> frikinz: it's xsplash, IIRC
<DopeGhoti> !xsplash
<Juanjo> ola soy Juanjo y soy nuevo
<Pantcho> erUSUL: thanks i will try that :)
<Juanjo> como os llamais
<maco> !pt | Juanjo
<ubottu> Juanjo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> Pantcho: ubuntu can not boot withoput initramfs becouse it uses uuid in the root= parameter
<erUSUL> because*
<frikinz> DopeGhoti, thanks
<Juanjo> podeis ablar en español?
<erUSUL> !es | Juanjo
<ubottu> Juanjo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SolarisBoy> is it possible to remove certain users from the login screen?
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: it seems no matter what I do it keeps hanging on the post-removal script of bcmwl-kernel-source
<erUSUL> Juanjo: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fahadsadah> MrPiracy: That stream is offline.
<gerhard> If I change the UID of a user, the change doesn't stick. When that user logs in again, he has his original UID. How to change a UID permanently?
<LateralForce> is it possible to make ubuntu not go into suspend when certain apps are running? i use the inhibit applet now, but id like it to be automagical
<fahadsadah> gerhard: How are you changing the UID?
<MrDusty> Hey guys, I want to find out what modem I have in my laptop (laptop is running  Ubuntu 9.10) what is the easiest way to find out the make/model and the port its using ?
<Juanjo> hi
<shrey> irc://irc.freenode.net/#winehackers
<kimnamgil> Enter text here...
<Juanjo> my nime is juanjo
<kimnamgil> hey
<gerhard> system->administration->users and groups (might be called different, I'm translating here)
<erUSUL> MrDusty: lspci ?
<MrDusty> hrm thanks
<LateralForce> !hi | kimnamgil
<ubottu> kimnamgil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> MrDusty: sudo lshw -short
<gerhard> There is this menu, where you can change the UIDs of all users, except the one you are currently using.
<Juanjo> do you like foking?
<Hoodstar> Hey
<fahadsadah> gerhard: Sure you clicked apply/whatever else you need to do?
<gerhard> But the UIDs only appear changed while I'm logged in.
<fahadsadah> I don't usually do it that way.
<Hoodstar> Any OS made for hacking ?
<LateralForce> !hi | Hoodstar
<ubottu> Hoodstar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gerhard> There is no apply.
<gerhard> fahadsadah: What other way is there?
<Juanjo> yes
<Hoodstar> Ill had Ubuntu , But is it made for some kind of hacking for just home use?
<Juanjo> gilipollas gilipollas gilopollas
<arathald> Hoodstar: since 'hacking' refers to using a system in a way other than how it was originally indended, all linux *is* hacking, and any version can be used for further hacking and customixing
<fahadsadah> usermod -u NEWID -U USERNAME
<Juanjo> soy tooos
<MrPiracy> i cant open live stream at mms://189.89.152.54:9933. Please i need help
<gerhard> Group ID changes also don't stick.
<MrDusty> erUSUL: Odd, it doesn't show me the modem in either of those commands?
<arathald> s/customixing/customizing/
<fahadsadah> MrPiracy: That server is offline.
<gerhard> Is there a reliable way to change a UID and Group ID?
<erUSUL> MrDusty: paste the entire lspci in a pastebin
<Hoodstar> Arathald , But wich is made for hacking , i know many is , but i need one with tools and all that
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Juanjo> bay
<rall> Hoodstar  OS made for networksecurity: Backtrack.
<fahadsadah> Hoodstar: You want to break into a remote system?
<gerhard> Hoodstar: try Gentoo, that's the most hackable system.
<Pantcho> erUSUL: thanks i think it is working!
<erUSUL> Pantcho: no problem
<meganerd> Hoodstar: google backtrack
<Hoodstar> Meganerd
<Hoodstar> Im using Backtrack right now :)
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: I guess manually removing files would be the only way out here? but thats recipe for disaster :p
<SolarisBoy> Hoodstar: Knoppix STD
<arathald> Hoodstar: if you're using 'hacking' properly, gentoo is good as gerhard said, but any distribution will either include the right tools or have a way of getting those tools
<Pantcho> erUSUL: but now i get a command line with : (initramfs) .. ?
<frikinz> Hoodstar, your brain and imagination
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: there must be a way, but it's out of my league I'm afraid :(
<Maleko> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Hoodstar> Wel , could anyone be my coach :P?
<erUSUL> Pantcho: any error mesag? what kernel config did you used?
<arathald> Hoodstar: start with 'man man' and go from there
<meganerd> Hoodstar: "hacking" is not the term you mean to use.  Security auditing tools are what you are looking for.  Since you have backtrack, why ask?
<rall> agree with arathald.  use your favorite GNU/Linux os and install the tools you need :)
<fahadsadah> Hoodstar: Are you referring to breaking into remote systems, or playing with your own?
<SolarisBoy> most of those tools? are just packages you can install on most systems
<Pantcho> erUSUL: i just used makeconfig and exited immdiately just to see i can compile the kernel :)
<fahadsadah> If the latter, Gentoo, if the former, Backtrack
<gerhard> I want to access my NAS via NFS, but the UID and GroupID don't match, since ID 1000 on the NAS is reserved for admin and unmodifyable. But changes made to IDs via GUI don't stick. What can I do?
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: should I try in #debian?
<Hoodstar> Im planning to to alot ,
<MrDusty> erUSUL: http://codepad.org/rK4DPQOB
<gerhard> Is there a command line version for changing groupIDs and User IDs?
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: also thanks for the time ;)
<MrPiracy> i cant open live stream at mms://189.89.152.54:9933. Please i need help
<erUSUL> Pantcho: maybe you just did not compiled support for your sata / pata controller or something fundamental
<fahadsadah> gerhard: usermod -uU NEWUID USERNAME
<fahadsadah> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DopeGhoti> Industrial: it's worth a shot; just don't tell 'em you're using ubuntu. Apt works the same with both distros
<gerhard> The user I want to change is also the first user on the system. Might that cause any troubles?
<Industrial> right
<gerhard> thanks.
<encompass> I need to change some boot settings but I can't seem to find the grub.lst file in ubuntu 9.10 has it changed?
<Hoodstar> Im wodnering iif anybody could help me start hacking like a coach that helps me around ?
<fahadsadah> encompass: Ubuntu now uses GRUB2.
<fahadsadah> You want /etc/config/grub IIRC
<meganerd> gerhard: it shouldn't, unless the user you are doing the modifing from does not have sudo permissions
<eremite> encompass: I believe it has.  Please see the Ubuntu website for more details.
<fahadsadah> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<meganerd> Hoodstar: SANS
<Pantcho> erUSUL: the command line commands works fine anyway to load the interface or to login as root or somthing? i am kinda new to linux but we have a thing in class we need to compile the kernel with a change to original kernel code.
<Hoodstar> Meganerd , What you mean SANS?
<encompass> k cool
<MrDusty> encompass: sudo find / -name "grub.lst"
<meganerd> Hoodstar: use google
<Hoodstar> I know , but its easier with live help tho
<gerhard> fahadsadah do you mean -u instead of -uU?
<eirann> should the b43-fwcutter just work straight away? i've had it working before but i've had to do a fresh install and i can only get the STA driver working this time round
<MrDusty> Hoodstar: storage device
<nightsjammies> If I want to d/l and install virtualbox from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads, then do I d/l the amd 64 bit one, or the i386 one?
<fahadsadah> MrDusty: There's no file named grub.lst in Karmic.
<erUSUL> Pantcho: you are in the intramfs not in the ubuntu system
<fahadsadah> gerhard: -U chowns files as well as changes UID
<MrDusty> nightsjammies: are you running ubuntu 64bit?
<nightsjammies> nope, 32
<fly2left> MrHeavy, maybe grup.conf
<MrDusty> fahadsadah: ah
<erUSUL> Pantcho: initramfs is a minilinux (with busybox)
<Myrtti> fahadsadah: unless the person has upgraded to karmic from an older version
<encompass> fahadsadah: there is no /etc/config
<encompass> so I doubt that one
<Hoodstar> Could anyone teach me how to hack into a computer , like my other computer
<[DS]> eirann, same happened with me today after a fresh install.. Works fine my side..
<gerhard> it doesn't work, I get "invalid UID "U""
<jiohdi> encompass grup2 uses a very different set up, you have to find a completely different file, update it and the use grub-update which makes it on the correct one
<fahadsadah> gerhard: Try -u newuid -U user
<nightsjammies> sure Hoodstar, go and get a 10 hatchet, and...oh, wait.
<fahadsadah> Hoodstar: Computers can't be magically "hacked"
<fahadsadah> _IF_ the other end is insecure, then with skill, you can hack into it
<nightsjammies> so then do I just d/l and install the i386 one?
<jiohdi> encompass: there are detailed instructions if you google for them
<Yehia> erUSUL , i have some folders and files i want to delete it but my permissions are denied
<Hoodstar> Fahad
<Hoodstar> I know
<gerhard> I get the error "usermod: /etc/passwd could not be locked; try again later"
<MrDusty> fahadsadah: everything is insecure.
<Yehia> erUSUL , can you help me
<rall> adobe reader is your friend :p
<erUSUL> MrDusty: usually in laptops the modem is integrated in the sound chip but should show up in lspci anyway. you are sure the lap has a modem ? maybe it is disabled in BIOS or something?
<fly2left> Hoodstar, why you want to hack it :P
<Hoodstar> fly2left
<erUSUL> Yehia: which folders?
<Hoodstar> Its my dads :)
<gerhard> I'm only logged in under the "gerhard" account right now, which I gave admin privileges earlier.
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MrDusty> erUSUL: it has a modem it has a rj-11 port on the side my cable goes into it
<Myrtti> Hoodstar: this channel will not help you in cracking into a computer.
<Hoodstar> Myrtti
<Hoodstar> wich channel will
<Yehia> erUSUL, how can i paste the pic for you
<rall> youtube will
<bscape> i can't save files to anywhere but my home directory unless i am root, what do i have to do to be able to save as a regular user?
<arathald> Hoodstar: rule of thumb, if you want to be good at hacking, or cracking (which is what you're referring to), you will probably need to learn a lot of it yourself. also, if you're looking to do something less than legitimate, no one here will help you, nor will we point you towards anyone who might
<Myrtti> Hoodstar: none on this network. it's against the network policy
<erUSUL> !screenshots | Yehia
<ubottu> Yehia: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<eirann> DS it shows up as et4 under iwconfig and it shud be wlan0, does anyone know why it's not working, when i try to install the fwcutter it just starts downloading then nothing happens, it shows up as installed under package manger but no ap's " network disconected"
<Yehia> erUSUL   :                   http://imagebin.org/89392
<llutz> Hoodstar: http://catb.org/~esr/faws/hacker-howto.html
<scott_ino2> Does anyone know if the state of legal bluray playback has changed? anything promising?
<MrKeuner> hello, can I remove the "clean up by name" feature from the nautilus contect menu?
<erUSUL> Yehia: yes but whaere are those files located? and how did they get there?
<MrKeuner> I clcik on it accidently, which I hate to do
<bscape> i can't save files to anywhere but my home/user (and just there, not home/user/random) directory, what group do i have to add my user in to be able to save to another directory?
<meganerd> bscape: change the permissions of the file/folder you want to write to
<fly2left> +o erUSUL
<meganerd> bscape: it depends on the directory
<eirann> does b43-fwcutter need anything else to make it work or should it be able to start the broadcom card on it's own
<coz_> bscape,   well you could do it the easy way  from terminal  sudo nautilus  then just drag your files where you want
<bscape> meganerd: it's home/user/school
<erUSUL> eirann: you have to reload the driver
<eirann> how do i do that
<coz_> bscape,  or if you have  a specific file  sudo  mv  nameoffile  nameofdirectory
<erUSUL> eirann: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<arathald> eirann: what card do you have? fwcutter is just the extractor for the windows driver, if i recall
<meganerd> bscape: is that school directory in your home directory or someone else's?
<bscape> meganerd: it's in my home directory
<erUSUL> arathald: no it extracts the firmware for the card so the linux driver can use it
<eirann> hang on i do lspci i 4get now
<Yehia> erUSUL : because i cant go directly to those folders i searched for it in the file system - and those folders got there because i installed Application called   Rivendell
<erUSUL> Yehia: just uninstall that app
<bscape> coz_: i'm actually in ubuntu server so X11 and a basic window manager (ion3), don't know if that affects my permissions
<arathald> erUSUL: thats what i meant.... more or less.... i stopped using it a while ago, so i dont remember the details of it
<eirann> bcm4311
<Yehia> erUSUL , i did and they are still exist - thats why i came here to ask you
<coz_> bscape,  ah I see,,, mmm I might not be able to help with that then
<bscape> i've been using mv to get the files to my school directory, but i feel like there should be a more.. direct.. way to do that
<pantcho> erUSUL: so how do i compile the kernel to access the ubuntu system?
<erUSUL> Yehia: how did you removed the app ?
<tbrock> i'm installing this for the first time, any ideas/
<tbrock> ?
<eirann> but i didn't have to do all that 1st time round but i'll try it thanx
<tbrock> hey guys, I'm trying to get to my mediawiki page at http://localhost/mediawiki but it always gives me a cherrypy error
<User45> hi, can anyone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/uq6bg4J2
<erUSUL> pantcho: use the ubuntu config as base
<Industrial> DopeGhoti: it seems debian people like collectively jumping on anything vaguely smelling of ubuntu and throwing it out the channel
<pantcho> erUSUL: i did copy it the old config.. never mind
<meganerd> bscape: what are the permissions of that folder?
<FremenBlue> can i change resolv.conf to NOT be auto-defined by network manager?
<fly2left> tbrock: the detailed error info?
<bscape> meganerd: i don't know, how do i check?
<erUSUL> pantcho: and you did "make oldconfig" ?
<meganerd> ls -l
<pantcho> erUSUL no..
<meganerd> bscape: ls -l
<tbrock> fly2left: Page handler: "The path '/mediawiki' was not found."
<tbrock> is the gist of it
<meganerd> bscape: or right click, properties, permissions
<bscape> meganerd: root root
<pantcho> erUSUL: but before compliation a .config file should be present so i copied the old config file
<eirann> erUSUL: i done " sudo modprobe" now should i remove the STA driver
<Industrial> Anyone think he/she can help me with my apt-get/dpkg problem? https://gist.github.com/324b803a1c96e8693724
<bscape> meganerd: -rw-r--r--
<meganerd> bscape: OK weird, that folder is owned by root, how did you create it?
<eirann> arathald: my card is b4311
<bscape> meganerd: mkdir as root
<erUSUL> pantcho: yes you do cp /boot/config-whatever .config then you do make oldconfig then make etc
<k0d3g3ar> trying to print PDF document to a HPLaserjet 5MP printer served on Windows server.  Seems to print most things fine, but with PDFs its failing.  Getting a Connection failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME error in cups error log.  Anyone got any ideas?
<erUSUL> eirann: well you have to use one or the other
<bscape> meganerd: i'm guessing that's the issue... how do i change permission to bscape?
<meganerd> bscape: OH, that makes sense then, as root chown -R youruser:yourgroup ~/school
<arathald> eirann: i think thats one of the ones supported by the official broadcom driver... have you looked at that? it works rather well for me
<Yehia> erUSUL , sudo apt-get remove rivendell
<fly2left> maybe you need add "<Location /mediawiki>  ... </Location>" into the httpd.conf
<meganerd> bscape: sudo works well
<eirann> arthur:  do you mean by official the sta?
<User45> .join #ubuntu-beginners
<meganerd> bscape: whatever user you are when you create files/folders usually gets the ownership of that file/folder by default
<erUSUL> Yehia: do this « sudo aptitude install rivendell && sudo aptitude purge rivendell »
<bscape> meganerd: ah!  that makes a lot of sense, thanks :D
<meganerd> bscape: the -R in the previous command will run it recusrsively on all files under that directory
<emghazal> I have a question about Wireshark on Ubuntu, is this the right place to ask or is there somewhere else?
<frikinz> Industrial, not nem but maybe there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues#Exec%20format%20error
<tbrock> fly2left: where is that guy located again
<tbrock> /etc/apache?
<eirann> arathald: that was ment for you , did you mean the STA
<meganerd> emghazal: depends on the question
<Sioux-33> hi i need help cant boot ubuntu 9.10 got error "target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init No init found try passing init = bootarg."  any advice ?
<arathald> eirann: yes, I believe so
<york105> Sioux, might as well reinstall Ubuntu than try and recover
<Industrial> frikinz: thanks, exactly what happened!
<Sioux-33> <york105> what u mean reinstall? delete everything i got and install it again?
<fly2left> tbrock: if ubuntu, in anywhare of apache.conf, and if fedora, in anywhere of httpd.conf
<eirann> arathald:  yes it works fine but i remember from last time it doesn't support injection
<frikinz> Industrial, I have not real the whole thread here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/512096  but it looks like it was corrected in dpkg 7 days ago. not sure if it's uploaded yet. anyway, you'll have to manually fix yours now
<MrKeuner> can the "clean up by name" feature be removed from the nautilus context menu?
<User45> can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/uq6bg4J2
<User45> im currently using a vps and command line
<krangam> guys, i'm having a problem with Pidgin. Suddenly today, my gtalk id is not working. I'm getting an error message like, "not authorised". i'm able to access my gtalk account from gmail. any clue?
<User45> i recently upgraded to karmic from jaunty :/
<krangam> anyone facing similar error?
<dfnct> Is it possible to set up 4 monitors using an nvidia and an ati card? Or do I need to get matching cards?
<york105> Sioux-33 init is the base process, its the core that starts everything else, it may be possible to perform a recovery but reinstalling ubuntu will safe time and effort
<emghazal> Well, when I run Wireshark normally, there are no interfaces to capture. If I use sudo, Wireshark warns me that it's dangerous, but the interfaces appear. So, is there a way to make it work without sudo, or should I just ignore the warning?
<york105> *save
 * genii ponders "fstab.sys"
<Yehia>    erUSUL,  i did but i got this still           http://imagebin.org/89396
<meganerd> emghazal: running anything as root is dangerous, but without root permissions you do not have access to the devices directly
<Sioux-33> <york105> u are asking me to delete all data and then install ubuntu again right?
<rww> emghazal: you should use gksudo, and just ignore the warning.
<erUSUL> Yehia: that's normal
<york105> Sioux-33 I am not asking you :) I am only layng down the options for you, at the end of the day you decide what to do
<Yehia> erUSUL i want to delete them
<Yehia> erUSUL how can i do it
<meganerd> emghazal: usually I use sudo to capture data with tcpdump and then open the pcap file in wireshark.  Usually the machine I am capturing data from is not my laptop.  But yes if you want to use wireshark use sudo/gksudo
<emghazal> meganerd: Okay, that makes sense. Thanks.
<CountDown> How can I get a full list of the valid boot entries I could feed to grub-install?
<arathald> eirann: ah, fair enough, continue then (Ive had good luck with the stl driver, so it's usually  my recommendation provided there isn't a good reason otherwise, like yours)
<Industrial> frikinz: aaand its fixed! DopeGhoti, frikinz; thanks for your time \o/
<pantcho> erUSUL: now did i compiled the kernel wrong, if i use make oldconfig does it mean when i do "make" it will recompile the whole kernel again (a thing that takes 3 - 4 hours in my vmware) ?
<Sioux-33> <york105> there is nothing lost i think that  its somthing to do with windows and mbr ubuntu can find sbin/init so the solution is to show the ubuntu where /sbin/init is but i dont knpow how to do that
<meganerd> emghazal: opening a pcap file does not require root privs btw
<Industrial> I was on the verge of reinstalling the OS (since I just installed in the first place 5 mins a go anyway)
<erUSUL> Yehia: sudo find / -iname '*rivendell*' -exec rm -r '{}' \;
<york105> Sioux-33, ahh now I see. Well, have you tried grub-update?
<adhil> how solve vga problem
<arathald> speaking of which, wl got removed when i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10... luckily it takes all of 3 minutes to install
<erUSUL> pantcho: well it will recompile what it needs depending on how the config changed
<frikinz> Industrial, while it's sometimes needed for windows, it is never required for gnu/linux to reinstall.. well, as long as you know how the system works
<matdsm> oi
<Industrial> well it was the easy solution :p
<CountDown> Ah, perhaps /boot/grub/device.map
<krangam> guys, i'm having a problem with Pidgin. Suddenly today, my gtalk id is not working. I'm getting an error message like, "not authorised". i'm able to access my gtalk account from gmail. any clue?
<arathald> frikinz: it is sometimes easier than the alternative, for example, if you happen to remove /
<mickster04> hey, im trying to set up a vpn server and i don't know what is going wrong...i've asked in #ubuntu-server but theres no one ther or replying
<Yehia> erUSUL, is it the command which i need to type it in a terminal ?
<pantcho> erUSUL: the goal of what i need to do is change a source code in /net/core/... file and recompile the kernel and let the system look and behave THE SAME as before with just few source code line changes..
<arathald> frikinz: or delete your kernel
<erUSUL> Yehia: yes
<adhil> vishual effects not workink
<edbian> I'm setting up a computer for a friend and I would like to come up with something so that this person doesn't have to worry about removing his old kernels.  Is something like that possible?
<Stargaze> !details| adhil
<ubottu> adhil: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<adhil> ok
<Yehia> erUSUL, i did it but it gave me this   ( ~$ sudo find / -iname '*rivendell*' -exec rm -r '{}' \;
<Yehia> find: `/var/lib/mysql/Rivendell': No such file or directory
<Yehia>  )
<maco> edbian: he doesnt have to remove them to begin with. their existence doesnt harm anything
<york105> edbian, are you looking to a setup that cleans up old kernels?
<arathald> edbian: using ubuntu, the old versions of the kernel don't need to be removed... are you referring to them  not showing up in grub after a kernel upgrade?
<maco> edbian: but there's the computer janitor that'll clear up those and more which he can run if he decides he wants more disk space back
<erUSUL> pantcho: ok; everytime you change a source code line or config options you need to recompile. depending on the changes the recompile will take more or less time
<edbian> york105, yeah
<adhil> iam using ubuntu 9.10 asus k8v mx mother board amd athlon processorwhen iam enable visual effects it isnot working
<edbian> I know that they don't do anything but they waste space (both on the harddrive and in the grub menu)
<york105> well, can you answer arathald 's question please
<edbian> maco, Does the janitor really clean those up?  That is fantastic!
<maco> edbian: believe so
<frikinz> arathald, one day, I rm -rf / , it removes /bin, /etc, (alphabetically in fact). it stopped in the middle of dev.. I took the list of installed packages in /var and rebuilt the system
<edbian> maco, Excellent, thank you! :)  Ubuntu is great.
<erUSUL> Yehia: it is ok
<arathald> frikinz: right, it's not impossible to do my any means, but it can be difficult, especially for a new user
<arathald> *by
<arathald> frikinz: the very fact that ive built linux from scratch so many times means i could rebuild pretty much any system thats gotten messed up, but it doesn't mean I want to :D
<adhil> iam using ubuntu 9.10 asus k8v mx mother board amd athlon processorwhen iam enable visual effects it isnot working
<sine`> hi folks. I just bought a netbook today and want to put the great ubuntu on it. the ISO im downloading is the same size as the normal desktop iso that i have, so whats the difference, Hopefully its streamlined to run smooth as fcuk
<pantcho> erUSUL: so how do i copy my old config and do a make to it and then the "make" which compiles the kernel? i tried to view back what you wrote but its deleted
<malick> scilab like matlab with simulink
<erUSUL> pantcho: yes you do (in the kernel source dir)  "cp /boot/config-whatever .config" then you do "make oldconfig" then "make etc"
<pantcho> erUSUL thanks
<Yehia> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> Yehia: no problem
<erUSUL> pantcho: no problem
<malick> is there a chat irc here
<malick> ???
<Sioux-33> hi i need help cant boot ubuntu 9.10 got error "target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init No init found try passing init = bootarg."  any advice ?
<coz_> malick,  you mean just for chatting?
<mickster04> malick: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<coz_> malick,  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<h3ct0r> anybody know how to make auto mount for my media (drive)?
<arathald> h3ct0r: constantly connected or you mean when you plug it in?
<malick> thank's man
<york105> Sioux-33 have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 you may have to manually point grub to right path
<h3ct0r> yup constantly connected
<arathald> h3ct0r: add it to /etc/fstab
<arathald> h3ct0r: look it up if you don't know exact syntax, it's easy
<arathald> h3ct0r: and ive gotta go to class, otherwise i might help you walk through the process
<Tom22> Hello. I read somewhere that you could upload photos to Facebook and other online services directly from an application. Maybe F-Spot? F-Spot doesn't seem to have the option to upload to Facebook. Is there any other application which can?
<thevishy> ubuntu is not working on my friends new i5 laptop though text based installation succeded
<igama> thevishy, the problem may be the graphic card
<h3ct0r> arathald, what's syntax that i must write on that file?
<frikinz> Tom22, maybe digikam? It can upload to several websites
<User45> can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/dTVR9h7k
<thevishy> how to rectify this ?
<User45> its the whole mounting thing
<Tom22> frikinz, thanks, I'll check :)
<thevishy> it looks like a graphics card issue
<igama> thevishy, what is the graphic card? go to xorg.conf and tell it to use vga
<thevishy> its an acer 5740
<duffydack> thevishy, use safe mode gfx, boot it, and install driver
<igama> thevishy, the other solution would be use Ubuntu 10.04, that would support all latest hardware ( its still alpha, but works fine with me)
<zongo_> hey guys, I have just done an update (ubuntu 9.10) and it broke my sound. running sudo alsaconf showed my card
<mickster04> i can connect to my vpn now, but it cant get thru to the internet how do i set it up roperly
<thevishy> install driver from the where ?
<zongo_> but no sound card in sound preference
<duffydack> thevishy, hardware driver (fglrx)
<zongo_> any idea - hope I wont have to reinstall all the alsa drivers
<Sioux-33> <york105> sudo fsck /dev/sda1 from livecd it did corect something will check it now if i can boot from hdd
<duffydack> thevishy, I have an ati 4650 and karmic doesnt boot properly, so I chose safe mode gfx from menu, installed it then installed 3d driver, all was well./
<thevishy> how do I go to safe mode gfx ?
<User45> http://pastebin.com/dTVR9h7k any help please?
<thevishy> !safe
<duffydack> thevishy, F4 or something.. "modes"
<thevishy> right let me check this
<duffydack> thevishy, oh, its already installed?
<Tom22> I'm using gnome, I understand that digikam is a KDE app. will it still work ok?
<Soni18771> hello
<thevishy> i installed ubuntu using alternate distro
<epaphus2> hey guys, how can I uninstall all the games in ubuntu?
<thevishy> alternate distro worked well
<no-clue> hi
<york105> epaphus2, try the Ubuntu software centre
<duffydack> thevishy, boot to safe mode recovery, then install xorg-driver-fglrx  (cant remember exact name)
<Soni18771> how should i recover my display in ubuntu, i am able to work on command line but display is not working
<thevishy> safe mode recorevy doesnt come
<no-clue> I was using tomcat
<Soni18771> what can be the issue?
<no-clue> locally
<no-clue> and it worked fine
<Soni18771> i tried recovery also
<no-clue> suddenly for some reason it says the port is busy
<no-clue> what could it be?
<Soni18771> but sitll it is showing the same problem
<Soni18771> anyone please help me out
<igama> Any ideia if its possible to get the documentation used in the Ubuntu Courses ( like the Supporting Ubuntu course ) ?
<duffydack> thevishy, seriously tho, I`d think about using lucid, its out next month
<york105> Soni18771, has GUI ever worked before? Have you tried updating graphics drivers ? Try switching to proprietary manufacturer drivers
<Tom22> Will Digikam work on GNOME?
<Soni18771> ya it was working fine till the evening
<york105> Soni18771, what errors do you get?
<nasrullah> hi
<Soni18771> york105: now it is showing this problem
<Soni18771> just gui is not working (the welcome screen is not coming where it asks user name etc...)
<thevishy> here is what happens , it displays the text in the usual mode and then screen goes off as to go to some other mode ( GFX)
<nasrullah> how to install google on xubuntu
<thevishy> and then its blank
<skrite> hey all
<igama> nasrullah, what?
<duffydack> thevishy, with recovery mode?
<om26er> nasrullah, google chrome?
<thevishy> yeah both modes
<york105> Soni18771, did you try customising welcome screen theme?
<thevishy> duffydack, ^
<Soni18771> no
<Pici> !who
<Sioux-33> <york105> wow it was working :) i was able to boot from hdd so if there is boot problem init missing or any other files then everything u need to do is to run fsck sda1 where sda1 mean partition where is your linux. no need for ubuntu reinstall:)
<Soni18771> how to do that using command prompt
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eirann> arathald:  ok i thought it had worked because it said STA driver activated but not in use but i rebooted and ther was no networking at all ( after removing the STA) can anyone tell me how i can check why it's not working anymore?
<kevin009> anybody have issues in 9.10 where changing screen resolution with nvidia-settings gives a garbled display *sometimes*? the card is a geforce 6200
<duffydack> thevishy, recovery is just a standard text based boot, thats odd.....
<dfnct> if I have two matching dual output video cards and 4 monitors, will the default install see more than two monitors on one card?
<thevishy> very odd
<pantcho> enUSUL: i dont understand the logic of compiling so many sources and configuration and in the end the boot image is like 3mb ?
<thevishy> is there a boot optin I cn give ?
<jm_> #eurix
<Soni18771> york105: i updated dpkg also
<york105> Sioux-33 sure, glad it worked out for you, fsck checks disks for errors
<eirann> can anyone tell me why i carn't get the b43-fwcutter working when it has in the past?
<CountDown> I just ran "grub-install hd0", the result of which was: grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'vg1-lvroot'; Auto-detection of filesystem module failed.; Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.  How do I fix this?  Do I need to create a mapping manually?  I'm messing with LVM2 + LUKS.
<thevishy> what is the mode for no graphics
<forest> My audio input & output on Karmic are working but *not* audio THROUGH-put.... what is the trick to monitoring the input channel?
<duffydack> thevishy, recovery mode is no gfx..
<eremite> thevishy, xtrem or press CTRL ALT F2
<frikinz> Tom22, it should. Yes, it will pull kde librairies. So it might take a bit more room that a gtk app.
<Trek> what packages does gparted need to work with all filesystems?
<Blou_Aap> how can i mount a *.cue/*.bin CD image in Ubuntu. Or what app cab I use to do that ?
<eirann> it just will not activate att all
<Blou_Aap> can*
<york105> Soni18771 try switching to TTY1, CTRL ALT F1
<kombucha_mobi> I can record an audio input using the recorder and play it back.... but can't monitor / listen to it while it is recording!
<Tom22> frikinz, thanks :)
<Soni18771> york105: ya it is happing (i mean tty1 is working)
<CountDown> Trek: You might need fuse.
<Soni18771> but where is hte gui
<Soni18771> *the
<duffydack> thevishy,  what should work is, boot recovery mode, drop to shell (from the menu it gives you) then apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx   and reboot
<CountDown> Trek: Which filesystems in particular are you looking at?
<eirann> it is showing up as eth2 surely thats not correct for a bcm-card
<kevin009> Blou_Aap: you should check out cdemu
<Pici> Blou_Aap: If you're looking for a graphical utility, furiusisomount should do it without having to convert the cd images to other formats.
<york105> Soni18771 now login using normal user name and password and issue the command > startx
<Blou_Aap> spank yous
<marijuana> hi guys, simple question : how to enable automatic update & it install itself automatically everday... im using karmic koala
<Enanis> Hola
<kombucha_mobi> I'm googiing for this audio throughput issue, but it seems like this should be obvious?
<thevishy> its like , recovery mode also hangs the same duffydack
<Soni18771> york105: i have done that and it says that server already running
<Trek> CountDown: the nonstandards, like reiserfs, hfs/hfs+, jfs, ufs, xfs, reiser4
<Enanis> What ? I'm a little speak english
<Pici> !es | Enanis
<ubottu> Enanis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<freefall> When will the beta 1 be released?
<york105> Soni18771, type the following > sudo kill $(pgrep startx) && startx
<Pici> freefall: When its done, await the release in #ubuntu+1
<thevishy> is i5 processor a 64 bit thing?
<Trek> CountDown: so that the system can recognize them in gparted, and be able to work with them, I've got a few people who use those filesystems and want me to move their partitions around every so often when they reallocate space
<rww> thevishy: i5 processors can run 32-bit or 64-bit
<Enanis> Porque hablais todos con tantos numeros?
<thevishy> right
<Trek> !es | Enanis
<ubottu> Enanis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<thevishy> the OS got installed with some delay ..... so i think it shud be 32 bit only
<Soni18771> york105: doing....!
<Enanis> pero ... no entiendo esto ,
<Enanis> lincantessimo
<CountDown> Trek: Best I can tell you is fuse.  I've never gotten HFS+ to work properly, but that might just be me.
<frikinz> marijuana, in System menu, administration, update manager and then configuration
<Enanis> esto es un roollo
<Myrtti> Enanis: Inglés solamente aquí. Español en el #ubuntu-es.
<thevishy> duffydack, here is what happens I try to take any mode and it display the usual linux text in usual dos like text mode ...and after sometime it just offs the screen and stars a new screen and here it is blank
<CountDown> Trek: Also, none of the MacOSX tools I tried for working with ext2 seemed to work correctly.
<marijuana> frikinz: now already open update manager... then click setting button?
<thevishy> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Trek> CountDown: i dont mean to mount the filesystems, I mean to format as them and be able to manipulate the partition data, not the actual files within
<frikinz> marijuana, yes
<duffydack> thevishy, seems its a common problem with your laptop..
<Soni18771> YORK105: it is nt working asking for kill parameter
<virtualman> is this the help like for ubuntu?
<virtualman> :)
<Pici> virtualman: This is not just like the help, this is the help :)
<Trek> !support | virtualman
<duffydack> thevishy, go with the beta1 out today sometime...#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> virtualman: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<virtualman> :) awsomness
<marijuana> frikinz: it already checked 'check for updates = daily'
<virtualman> I have somewhat complicated anamoly
<nightsjammies> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<phox_> Hi! I just installed postfix+dovecot+squirrelmail on my apache-webservern. Does anyone know how to add a user to the mail?
<nightsjammies> How do I fix that?
<virtualman> i have been using ubuntu for past month and love it
<duffydack> thevishy, ah, just found this.  if you wanna stick with 9.10 http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+intel+arrandale+intel+graphics+media+accelerator+hd+with+ubuntu+9.10
<virtualman> 9.10
<Yehia> erUSUL, what is the command for changing the owner from Root - to user ?
<marijuana> frikinz: there are 3 options... install security updt w.o confirmation, download all updates in the bckgrnd, only notify about avail updates... which one is the best choice?
<erUSUL> Yehia: chown; but you better know what you are doing ...
<CountDown> Yehia: sudo chown user:user filename
<marijuana> frikinz:  install security updt w.o confirmation or download all updates in the bckgrnd?
<frikinz> marijuana, define "best".. I personnaly do everything manually..
<york105> Soni18771 you got two options, you can attempt to find out what's gone wrong - search log files in /var/log or reinstall gnome desktop using > sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<thevishy> or can I just download the new ubuntu
<virtualman> however I need to insall Windows on a dedicated drive, clean and need dual boot, so ubuntu is currently the main os on drive 1 and i need to install windows xp on drive 2 essentially, i need native mode, running virtualbox won't cut it, i made investment with steam and need to run certain games effeciently, wine/crossover does not cut it
<Phelippe_BR> I have some problem with myy two hd´s. I have SDA and SDB - On SDB i have windows7 (200 gb) and SDA (80gb) Ubuntu - When i install the second HD, my grub boot broken windows 7 and not work anymore. There are anyone can give me a suport for fix that?
<virtualman> windows won't let me install on speerate drive ....?
<marijuana> frikinz: yes i know... but the problem is.. is system is used by my elder sister, she dont know to type a command
<virtualman> similar what bootcamp would do :)
<marijuana> frikinz: yes i know... but the problem is.. this system is used by my elder sister, she dont know to type a command
<Soni18771> york105: thanks, i am doing.
<virtualman> wish there was bootcamp :) for ubuntu
<hexdump_> hey all whats that shortcut key to run something as root real quick?
<marijuana> frikinz: so automatic update & install itself automactically is the best choice..
<thevishy> !alpha
<marijuana> frikinz: which one to choice?
<thevishy> where can i download the alpha built
<virtualman> u guys know if ubuntu has something similar to bootcamp ? so it let's me install windows xp on seperate drive?
<phox_> hexdump: ctrl + f2 i think
<MrKeuner> can the "clean up by name" feature be removed from the nautilus context menu?
<luist> hey... im using firefox/chrome and my youtube has no sound.. how can i fix it? (ubuntu 9.10)
<igama> virtualman, you can install windows on seperated drive, just boot the cd and choose the partition u want
<york105> thevishy try this link http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3
<phox_> hexdump_: no, i mean alt + f2
<eremite> hexdump_, in a terminal type sudo before command
<frikinz> marijuana, middle one I'd say (ALL in background)
<jon5001> can someone help me fix my update library?  auto updater is reporting the following:W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic_2.6.31-20.57_i386.deb
<jon5001>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<jon5001> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-2.6.31-20_2.6.31-20.57_all.deb
<jon5001>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<jon5001> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic_2.6.31-20.57_i386.deb
<FloodBot4> jon5001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<igama> thevishy, i recommend the daily build of lucid
<jon5001>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<thevishy> york105, thanks , where is that igama
<duffydack> thevishy, beta1 is out today
<CRAY-4Linux> hey guys, where's beta
<wojox> Lucid hit beta today
<thevishy> right
<igama> thevishy, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ - Daily build of Lucid 10.04
<CRAY-4Linux> its not on the server yet
<phox_> hexdump_: no, i mean alt + f2
<CRAY-4Linux> beta1 that is
<phox_> Hi! I just installed postfix+dovecot+squirrelmail on my apache-webservern. Does anyone know how to add a user to the mail?
<igama> CRAY-4Linux, just relax or download the daily build ;)
<nightsjammies> oh, it's so nice to be running 'buntu again..
<virtualman> anyone?
<marijuana> frikinz: so if i choce download all updates in bckground, can it will install updates automatically?
<virtualman> u guys know if ubuntu has something similar to bootcamp ? so it let's me install windows xp on seperate drive without a fuss?
<CRAY-4Linux> is it as stable
<nightsjammies> now, can someone help me get virtualbox up and running for itunes?
<duffydack> thevishy, if you cant wait, then try a daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<CalmvsKhaos> CRAY-4Linux, when the alpha hit the servers it was around 3PM pacific time if i recall, so maybe around then
<Trek> virtualman: sorry, had to deal with things, what's your issue?  (post all on one line with my name at the beginning so I see it)
<CalmvsKhaos> alpha 3*
<CRAY-4Linux> ok
<amikrop> Hello. I have a huge number of tracks (each one of different artist/album/genre) and I want a tool to automatically look up and write their ID3 tags, judging from their filenames. What's the bets option for that?
<virtualman> rythmbox = itunes :)
<igama> CRAY-4Linux, its still beta, but so far its stable for me
<nightsjammies> I need the one from the site, which I've already d/l'ed and installed, I think, but cannot find..
<jon5001> sorry about the flood.  can someone help with my update libraries?  Info pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/397376/
<duffydack> thevishy, #ubuntu+1 for more talk..
<thevishy> yeah I am downloading the latest then
<nightsjammies> I've got the 3.0+ itouch
<nightsjammies> won't work.
<CRAY-4Linux> im running alpha 3 now, and im gonna install beta 1 on the media computer
<virtualman> is anyone capabple of helping me?
<york105> amikrop try EasyTAG I find it useful
<CRAY-4Linux> sure
<igama> nightfrog, install Virtualbox, install Windows XP on VirtualBox, and then install whatever you need ;)
<syk> luist, i had that problem what i did was "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss" then "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss" and change FIREFOX_DSP="" to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<erUSUL> !dulaboot | virtualman
<Trek> virtualman: what exactly is your issue?
<erUSUL> !dualboot | virtualman
<ubottu> virtualman: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<amikrop> york105: But can it do the guessing and auto-writing stuff?
<frikinz> marijuana, yes. another choice would be to not install any updates..
<igama> CRAY-4Linux, if you update daily ( sudo apt-get update ) you already have the latest version / beta
<nightsjammies> nightfrog?
<afrodeity> anybody know how to ls permissions in terminal?
<virtualman> running ubuntu currently, i need to install windows xp in native mode dedicated drive it won't let me
<nightfrog> igama:? why when i have windows on 2 separate partitions?
<virtualman> it want's to wright to mbr wich is highjacked by ubuntu
<CRAY-4Linux> im refreshing repos right now
<york105> amikrop yes its got filters that you can set so it automatically picks up names, artist, etc
<erUSUL> afrodeity: ls -l
<erUSUL> !cli | afrodeity
<ubottu> afrodeity: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<igama> nightfrog, then why did you talk about virtualbox ?
<Trek> virtualman: so rewrite the MBR, use the live cd to install grub afterwards
<nightsjammies> I'm not nightfrog..
<luist> syk, i installed alsa-oss already... where do i change FIREFOX_DSP and what about chrome?
<york105> amikrop it is also able to look up online and run dB queries against repositories
<amikrop> york105: could you give me a couple of pointers, please? I mean for the auto stuff
<igama> nightsjammies, sorry :p
<nightfrog> igama: i just got home....
<nightsjammies> :p
<nightsjammies> ...haha..
<nightsjammies> I d/led and installed (I think) the vbox from the site earlier, but now I can't find it..
<CRAY-4Linux> try wine
<nightsjammies> any help?
<syk> luist, gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<marijuana> frikinz: i think if i chose download all updates in the background, it will just download updates, and not intsall itself automatically...
<marijuana> correct me if i wrong
<nightsjammies> and wine won't run itunes 9+
<amikrop> york105: I mean, I have a directory full of untagged/wrong-tagged MP3s. What should I do with EasyTAG to get them tagged (and renamed to) in the format I want, automatically?
<CRAY-4Linux> install vbox from the repos
<york105> amikrop please have a look at http://easytag.sourceforge.net/ look up automatically fill tag section
<marijuana> how about install security updates without confirmation?
<igama> nightsjammies, VirtualBox runs virtualmachines, you can't just install itunes on it, you have to install a virtualmachine of windows 1st
<nightsjammies> can't. Windows won't read anything usb then. It's got to be from the site.
<amikrop> york105: alright, thank you
<nightsjammies> I have the windows.
<igama> nightsjammies, ok
<york105> amikrop np
<frikinz> marijuana, yes, that's what I have. leave this one and forget about normal updates. as long as the system is fine, why update
<CRAY-4Linux> im updating the repositories and the multiverse repo is stuck at 99%
<nightsjammies> I just need to find out what happened to my vbox.
<Trek> nightsjammies, use windows then, why do you want it to work with ubu?
<nightsjammies> I've run the free one before.
<Trek> nightsjammies: how'd you install it?
<igama> nightsjammies, then, in the bottom corner of virtualbox you have the USB icons, is the ipod there?
<luist> syk, theres no /etc/firefox/  theres /etc/firefox-3.5 and there isnt a firefoxrc inside
<nightsjammies> I can't find vbox in the first place
<nightsjammies> I only want windows for itunes.
<CRAY-4Linux> why must you have itunes
<afrodeity> erUSUL: thanks
<afrodeity> I'm trying to get virtualbox to run as a session, but the windows.desktop file in usr/share/xsessions refusing to show up
<nightsjammies> for my itouch.
<CalmvsKhaos> what would be the command to switch over to lxde when im already booted up into gnome? or do i have to log out? What i want is to be able to use Gnome's features like autoload my wireless, etc, but have lxde as the display manager
<york105> :D
<thevishy> duffydack, i already installed with alternate CD so I can see the boot menu , is there any I can do anything from here on
<igama> nightsjammies, Applications -> System Tools menu
<syk> luist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567&highlight=FOT004
<thevishy> duffydack, that is following the link u gave me from this position
<nightsjammies> holy crap, it showed up..maybe I had to restart then..oops.
<syk> luist, http://lovinglinux.megabyet.net/?page_id=220#No-sound-on-YouTube-or-Hulu-videos-2
<CRAY-4Linux> iphone and itouch are supported natively in ubuntu 10.04
<nightsjammies> even with the 3.0+ firmware?
<CRAY-4Linux> yes
<nightsjammies> o.O since when?
<luist> syk, found it thanks
<CalmvsKhaos> I heard that the Software Center will replace apt-get and aptitude in Lucid
<CRAY-4Linux> see here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<LateralForce> is it possible to make ubuntu not go into suspend when certain apps are running? i use the inhibit applet now, but id like it to be automagical
<blacktooth> my laptop's inbuilt microphone is not working on ubuntu 8.04
<igama> Any ideia if its possible to get the documentation used in the Ubuntu Courses ( like the Supporting Ubuntu course ) ?
<amikrop> york105: hmm, EasyTAG has two modes for that: one needs all the songs to be of the same album (not applicable for me) and the other needs the songs of the same album are under a directory whose name contains album info (not applicable for me)
<CalmvsKhaos> what would be the command to switch over to lxde when im already booted up into gnome? or do i have to log out? What i want is to be able to use Gnome's features like autoload my wireless, etc, but have lxde as the display manager
<amikrop> york105: maybe, another tool, more good at guessing/looking up?
<nightsjammies> I've done that, didn't work
<CRAY-4Linux> ldm
<eremite> CalmvsKhaos,  replace --metacity
<eremite> no no no, sorry\
<duffydack> thevishy, not sure on the boot parameter... its a new laptop and that page is describing how to install 9.10 with newer kernel and xorg, so I`d just go with lucid..
<marijuana> frikinz: ok, thanks... what is different normal release and long term support release
<CRAY-4Linux> metacity --replace
<york105> amikrop :) so i am guessing you've tried it and aren't entirely happy, what is it that you're wanting to do
<CalmvsKhaos> eremite, i have a lot of display managers though other than lxde
<thevishy> right duffydack
<afrodeity> ubottu: thanks, man intro is great
<nightsjammies> I've got 3.1.3 firmware.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eremite> Just use the replace command
<CalmvsKhaos> ok ty both
<blacktooth> my acer extensa laptop's inbuilt microphone is not working on ubuntu 8.04. help!
<luist> syk, it says: Then go to “System >> Preferences >> Sound” and set “Music and Movies” to Alsa    but there isnt any Music and Movies in the Sound Preferences screen
<frikinz> marijuana, no idea. most of my machines run debian. I think ubuntu wiki explains it or even wikipedia :) probably lts has.. longer support :) dunno sorry
<marginoferror> blacktooth, does it work when you plug a microphone in to the jack?
<Pici> !lts | marijuana
<ubottu> marijuana: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<CalmvsKhaos> hmmm metacity --replace doesnt seem to do much, other than stopped Compiz
<blacktooth> marginoferror-- i dint try
<nightsjammies> I'd love to not have to mess around with vbox
<amikrop> york105: my MP3s do not contain any album info (nor their parent directories). I want the software to guess album name just from trackname and artist name
<Blou_Aap> shortcut keys to restart x-server is what again ?
<marginoferror> blacktooth, you should try if you have an external mic available, that will tell you more about what is wrong.
<Blou_Aap> backspace
<afrodeity> !cli | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<york105> blacktooth, can you upload output of sudo lshw-gtk
<Blou_Aap> something
<syk> luist, restart firefox and see if its working
<Blou_Aap> shortcut keys to restart x-server is what again ?
<Blou_Aap> something
<luist> syk, did already... i didnt change to alsa anywhere tho
<Blou_Aap> backspace
<marijuana> Ok guys, I understand now. But i currently use Karmic, can i enable long term support release?
<CalmvsKhaos> i did metacity --replace it took off compiz, how do i get it back?
<Pici> marijuana: 10.04 is not yet released.
<CRAY-4Linux> compiz --replace
<york105> amikrop , easytag is able to do so, you don't have to have any id3 tags to populate title/artist, it looks up the actual file name, also you can make it query against song info repositories
<ehnde> i'm having trouble with mplayer audio skipping playing .wmv's, anyone have experience fixing this problem?
<Tom22> frikinz, you still there?
<nightsjammies> bloody hell, headers take awhile to load
<marijuana> Pici : Oh Ic, so at the 'release upgrade' the best choice is to set normal release? rite?
<ehnde> the audio in mplayer is tolerable, but "jumpy"
<frikinz> Tom22, hum yeah. did you ask me something I missed? :)
<syk> luist, does your sound work for everything else?
<york105> amikrop have a look at documentation at http://easytag.sourceforge.net/EasyTAG_Documentation.html#ch_1
<phox_> Hi! I just installed postfix+dovecot+squirrelmail on my apache-webservern. Does anyone know how to add a user to the mail?
<Tom22> frikinz, nope :P I was just going to say thank you very much for your help! It works fine! :) thanks
<luist> syk, YES
<blacktooth> york105-- http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=SHZZCn2h
<frikinz> Tom22, cool. digikam is what I prefer to handle my photos
<Pici> marijuana: It doesn't matter really if you want the LTS.  The next release is an LTS, so no matter which method you choose, thats the one you're going to get.
<york105> blacktooth, the link doesn't work, can you try the paste service at ubuntu.com ?
<Tom22> frikinz, yeah, but I was surprised that there was no option to open photos with digikam
<frikinz> york105, querying song info repositories.. interesting.. musicbrainz? does it work?
<Tom22> frikinz, by right clicking
<nightsjammies> thanks much CRAY :)
<york105> frinkinz aye, it does work, i was talking about easytag
<marijuana> Pici: Ok thanks.. 1 more question. since i migrate from windows, i never do a 'scandisk' and defrag... how to defrag hardisk in ubuntu? do we need to defrag in linux system?
<Pici> marijuana: you don't need to defrag.
<nightsjammies> Okay, now to see if it works..
<frikinz> Tom22, so you say a photo album software can not show your photos? that's annoying.. my photos are on another machine, I can't check
<york105> marijuana ext4 doesn't need defragmenting
<frikinz> york105, yes yes. I use easytag too, it's good. I'll try that.
<skrite> marijuana: been on linux 9 years, never defragged.
<marijuana> york105:  but why?
<blacktooth> york105-- try this.. http://pastebin.com/Z6HMLhhg
<york105> marijuana, someone wanted to auto populate tag info for several files
<skrite> marijuana: i think it has to do with the fact that the journals in the filesystem are more effecient
<frikinz> york105, but the repository server I know is musicbrainz. how is it supposed to detect which song it is (I'm not talking about cds, mp3)
<Trek> how do you force grub to update in 9.10?  i know there's a update command for grub legacy
<marijuana> defrag is to manage the files, then the system will run fast rite?
<blacktooth> york105-- sorry i couldnt find paste service at ubuntu.com
<frikinz> york105, I'm actually looking for something to find covers and put them in the directory
<frikinz> also
<Tom22> frikinz, I can get it to show my photos, but via the application, I can't choose to open the photos with Digikam by right clicking if you see what I mean :P
<marijuana> york105: i currently use ext3 file system
<Trek> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<skrite> marijuana: speed actually depends on a number of things, disk speed, connect type (IDE, SATA) etc..
<almoxarife> please help me help the rest of the wubi installed karmic users, today there was an update to the kernel and with every other kernel update prior 'ubuntu crashes' , there is a bug in grub2 that only effects wubi installs, the fix is to simple to believe but it works guaranteed, this link provides info on the why's and the fix needing to be done, the fix must be done in windows though, would everyone please assist my brothers in WU
<amikrop> york105: but it needs the album to be in the filename, or in the parent directory's name
<wjm> Trek: upate-grub I think is what you're looking for
<frikinz> Tom22, mmhhh if you right click on a .jpg and go in properties, it should ask you somewhere which default app to use for opening jpg.
<Trek> wjm: does that work with grub 2?
<york105> marijuana ext3 preallocates file space during creation so you don't have chunks all around
<wjm> affirmative
<marijuana> skrite: yeah, u rite.. i think the system files of linux is different between windows
<wjm> Trek: it'll update with the kernel choices from /boot
<deist> Grr, I can't get the stupid iso too boot properly on my mac.
<york105> marijuana only comprehensive way to defrag ext3 (if you really really wanted to) is to move data elsewhere and paste it back on to the drive and i am not joking
<Pici> !defrag | marijuana more info here
<ubottu> marijuana more info here: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Trek> wjm: will it detect any other OS installs on other drives that are connected to the system?
<thevishy> duffydack, what i find odd is that ubuntu doesnt go to Recovery mode , while a small rescue linux does go to rescue mode .....
<marijuana> york105: Oh ic.. that's good.. so we dont have to waste our time to wait for defrag a hard drive rite... haha
<Tom22> frikinz, Thanks :) I'll try that. I'm off now, take care, and thanks again
<wjm> no it will only scan for them in /boot and update the menu.lst with the appropriate info
<Trek> wjm: then how can it manually be forced to recognize XP on a secondary drive>
<Trek> ?
<blacktooth> york105-- can you see my output?
<nightsjammies> wow, it works...o.O
<york105> marijuana exactly, i am not 100% sure about this but ubuntu uses same principle for ntfs, i have a ntfs 1TB drive that's at zero fragmentation because ubuntu uses it all the time
<deist> I have burned five copies with five new downloads of the iso but non of them worked. :(
<wjm> Trek: fdisk -l
<wjm> find your Windows partition and thus set it up that way
<york105> blacktooth, afraid not, can you use the paste.ubuntu.com service instead?
<marijuana> york105: marijuana only comprehensive way to defrag ext3 (if you really really wanted to) is to move data elsewhere and paste it back on to the drive and i am not joking... <-- lol i think this way is efficent with below 100GB hardisk... how but if we have a large hardisk like 1 or 2 tera...
<Trek> okay, then what gets updated manually?
<Trek> what files, wjm?
<marijuana> thanks ubottu
<frikinz> so, is there a tool to fetch covers of music albums and put the cover in the directory (and not in its own database like amarok)
<duffydack> thevishy, is it using a different kernel
<york105> marijuana again in theory ext3 does not need defragmenting
<thevishy> it is using the default 9.10 kernel which i downloaded in november
<thevishy> like say 3 upgrades back
<wjm> Trek: It's kinda messy to do that read this - http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/28/windows-xpvista-dual-boot-does-not-boot-from-grub2-or-grub-pc/
<thevishy> 2.6.31.14
<crazycool> hey guys. which player is the best to play dvd in ubuntu?
<duffydack> thevishy, the rescue linux?
<blacktooth> york105-- http://paste.ubuntu.com/397392/
<thevishy> cud that be the problem for recovery mode too ?
<wjm> Trek: as a rule, I personally don't mix linux/windows just because it can get mess
<Trek> wjm: messy is fine, Ubu's already messed enough upon install, I had to do chmod recursively on everything in my /home/ folder in order to edit .bashrc and others without using sudo
<thevishy> duffydack, it is using older 2.6.29
<bombel> Hei there. How can I disable Compiz from beeing my default windows manager? Everytime I reboot my computer compiz is enabled... I'd like to disable it without uninstalling it, of course.
<marijuana> york105: thanks... i understand now.. so ext3 and ext4 same. no defrag needed
<Trek> wjm: i need win for iPod and Dreamweaver :P
<duffydack> thevishy, on grub menu, press e to edit it, and remove the quiet splash from the kernel line
<eremite> I have some unallocated space on my drive ready to be formatted,  I want to be able to access the partition via Ubuntu AND Windows XP.  What format should I format?  ext3?  NSTF?
<wjm> Trek: ok then those directions should be easy for you to understand if you know what you're doing (which it sounds like you do)
<wjm> Trek: my ipod works in Ubuntu? :(
<Trek> wjm: i use iPod Touch?
<duffydack> thevishy,  then it might show you something *not* happening.
<york105> marijuana, only ext4 is better, have a browse through http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<wjm> Trek: not me, but my iphone and ipod work fine
<marijuana> eremite: i think ntfs.. because if u format to ext3, windoz cant read that filesystem
<Some_Person> Is there a program that I can use to extract a title from a DVD-VR format disc?
<wjm> Trek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<dkg> Hi. Is there a nice gui package for making grub look "nice"? aswell as changing default boot image, timeout etc?
<eremite> marijuana, will windows see the nstf for sure, even without an OS being installed on it?
<thevishy> it just throws up a lot of text and goes to the same gfx mode even in recovery aparently
<Jaymac> Trek, ipod touch i supported out of the box on 10.04 which is out in April (as far as I know)
<Neo31> Hello, I just changed my ubuntu password like this (system > preferences > about me > change password) but I forgot the password. is there any way i could get back the password (i didn't turn off the computer yet) this is urgent please if you know any tip tell me abt it
<Neo31> any idea would help
<york105> eremite marijuana windows has apps available that claim to be able to read ext3 and ext4
<Jules> ciao a tutti
<ogelami> Hi, i accidently enabled the wrong graphic acceleration drivers, does anyone know how to disable them?
<jpds> !it | Jules
<ubottu> Jules: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<solexious> I'm trying to add a line to /etc/default/grub to enable my sd slot, but its not there, has its location changed?
<duffydack> thevishy, have you had this pc running with it before?
<Goldenscorp> ping Neo31
<eremite> york105,  the pertition will just be for storing files.  No OS installed.  Which type of format should I do?  Do anyone know?
<Neo31> pong go
<Neo31> pong Goldenscorp
<york105> eremite marijuana i personally have tried this by creating a uvuntu virtual machine and mounting ntfs drive
<ogelami> Does anyone know how to disable the Nvidia default graphic acceleration drivers?
<Signal360> anyone know how to enable cgi in apache?
<thevishy> its a brand new acer 5740
<xdemo> hi, im using fluxbox with xcompmgr to manage transparency effects on ubuntu karmic, if i leave my computer idle for at least 20minutes Xorg starts using 80+ cpu and my desktop becomes really laggy, how can i fix this?
<marijuana> york105: i tried use ext4. but i think it is not good enaugh. it is because when i resize an ext4 partition (in windows), the ext4 filesystem corrupt.. and i no choice to format and install ubuntu back again. i also try install debian (stable), there are no option for ext4, maybe ext3 more stable.. what u think?
<york105> eremite at the end of the day anything is fine, i suggest NTFS for easy accessibility
<Neo31> Hello, I just changed my ubuntu password like this (system > preferences > about me > change password) but I forgot the password. is there any way i could get back the password (i didn't turn off the computer yet) this is urgent please if you know any tip tell me abt it
<thevishy> which comes with Linpus Linux
<ePax> how do i get clear command to work in chrooted ssh?
<duffydack> thevishy, yeah, well with a newer chipset you are best going with 10.04 for better support...
<ogelami> Does anyone know how to disable the Nvidia default graphic acceleration drivers?
<york105> marijuana how do you resize the parittion
<BlueEagle> Does anyone have any inside info on what's listening on TCP port 19840? I am being spammed with connection attempts to that port.
<blacktooth> york105 did u find anything?
<duffydack> thevishy, mine doesnt work OOTB, 10.04 doe.s
<dkg> Is there an easy way (gui package) for getting a picture on the grub boot list at startup?
<thevishy> yeah u are right
<marijuana> york105: i resize in windows platform, using a paragon system manager
<thevishy> i will try that itself
<darmster> helo
<marijuana> *paragon partition manager
<york105> blacktooth, afraid not can you post the question at ubuntuforums.org
<Neo31> Hello, I just changed my ubuntu password like this (system > preferences > about me > change password) but I forgot the password. is there any way i could get back the password (i didn't turn off the computer yet) this is urgent please if you know any tip tell me abt it
<ogelami> Does anyone know how to disable the Nvidia default graphic acceleration drivers?
<darmster> after I installed mysql I don't get a passwd
<blacktooth> york105 okay...thank you..
<Lester_> server irc.what-network.net
<Jaymac> BlueEagle, not sure: I looked here but it wasn't listed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers#Registered_ports:_1024.E2.80.9349151
<york105> marijuana try partition logic instead
<BlueEagle> neo31: Do you have any other user accounts that are member of the group "admin"?
<york105> blacktooth, np, good luck with resolving your issue
<BlueEagle> jaymac: I know. Google comes up empty as well.
<marijuana> york105: 1st, i reduce a ntfs partition, then i extend ext4 for partition. when i restart komputer... ext4 corrupt :(
<darmster> after I installed mysql on my ubuntu machine I can't login into mysql by typing mysql i get error message
<darmster> has any one experience this
<Neo31> no BlueEagle i dont
<york105> marijuana, aye this happens because ntfs has limited support for resizing you should read the official partitionlogic documentation for what you can and can not do
<marijuana> york105: i rebuilt/resize ext4, for / partition...
<Neo31> i have only my user account BlueEagle
<york105> marijuana try this http://partitionlogic.org.uk/
<ogelami> is there a application for reading webcontent trough CLI?
<BlueEagle> neo31: Then you would need to start in safe mode from GRUB.
<eremite> ogelami, yes.  w3m
<ogelami> ty
<Pici> ogelami: w3m, lynx, links2
<dkg> How do I get grub to display something more appealing than white text on black screen?
<Coboro> k es esto?
<eremite> ogelami, $ w3m http://website.com
<Pici> !es | Coboro
<ubottu> Coboro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Neo31> ok, how can i do that and what is the next step BlueEagle
<darmster> can anyone see this text (Test)
<Trek> darmster: we can :P
<darmster> Trek, thx
<york105> Neo31 no worries, restart system (don't reboot) login as root and change your password to whatever you want
<darmster> :D
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how I can extract a title from a DVD-VR format disc without paying?
<solexious> I'm trying to add a line to /etc/default/grub to enable my sd slot, but the file is not there, has its location changed?
<Neo31> how could i login as root york105
<darmster> I have a mysql configure question after installing on 9.10
<Ayla> hello
<SquidNoob> someone has managed to run ebtables in ubuntu? I think it's impossible: (
<Neo31> and what's the difference between restarting and rebooting a system
<Neo31> york105,
<marijuana> york105: partition logic is use windows platform rite?
<Ayla> I have a question
<york105> Neo31 restart your system and you'll be presented with appropriate options, its all GUI multiple choice so easy peasy, once on terminal change password for your account
<marijuana> york105: i dont think i want to use windows again :p
<york105> marijuana, partition logic works in ubuntu, but has a live CD so you don't have to have an operating system installed, make a boot cd and restart system
<darmster> I typed mysql and it doesn't give me the mysql> but an error saying user@localhost isn't allowed
<york105> marijuana, please read documentation for more info
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how I can extract a title from a DVD-VR format disc?
<nocturnus> is there a tool like pdftk that can burst and join PDF's, not being dependant on a java compiler ?
<sinan> how can i make my system use alsa instead of pulseaudio ?
<Ayla> I would like to share my internet connection
<Neo31> ok
<york105> darmster the command is mysql -u username -p
<Ayla> with wifi devices
<marijuana> gparted i think i good... i found this solution after get trouble a few weeks ago
<Pittu> CRU4R7D
<york105> darmster e.g mysql -u root -p
<Ayla> how can I do that ?
<SquidNoob> someone has managed to run ebtables in ubuntu? I think it's impossible: (
<Pittu> HOLA
<Pittu> hello
<york105> marijuana aye, gparted is good too, i use them both
<Pici> !es | Pittu
<ubottu> Pittu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marijuana> Partition Logic is free software, based on the Visopsys operating system.  It boots from a CD or floppy disk and runs as a standalone system, independent of your regular operating system.  It is intended to become a free alternative to such commercial programs as  Partition Magic, Drive Image, and Norton Ghost...
<darmster> ubottu, us translator
<york105> our bot's speaking some exotic language
<Neo31> i got a link on google york105 tell me if i could follow it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html and this one http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<dkg> Is #ubuntu the right place to ask how I can change grub appearance(different colour background/text and image)? or should I ask in another room?
<york105> Neo31, the second link is more like what i was asking you to do
<darmster> anyone playing around with mysql on there ubuntu system???
<Trek> darmster: no, why?
<darmster> I just installed it on my laptop 9.10 but I can't login
<darmster> it's driving me cracy
<darmster> *crazy
<marijuana> york105: thanks for this software.. but this software is based VISOPSYS OS, can it run on linux system?
<Trek> darmster: why did you install it?  you dont need it unless you're running a MySQL database server on your computer
<marijuana> i never heard VISOPSYS OS
<marijuana> thanks guys, u help me alot
<sinan> any idea how to make my system use alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<york105> marijuana, i run it on ubuntu and works just fine, when you run the Live CD doesn't matter what os it runs on
<Neo31> ok thanks york105, i was trying to help a friend (i am fedora user for now) well i think that links will solve his probleme
<Neo31> thatks again for your assistance york105
<york105> Neo31 no problem :)
<marijuana> york105:  oh live cd... like knoppix live cd..? Ic
<marijuana> i understand now
<darmster> Trek, for a test environment; I have it running on another machine
<jemark> sinan, u have to remove alsa... better install a base ubuntu system using the minimal ubuntu image and than add the essential things..
<york105> marijuana yes the app has its own live cd
<kombucha_mobi> What is gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad ??
<sinan> jemark: i see, thanks
<jemark> sinan, sorry, you have to remove pulseaudio ofcourse... not also
<Trek> darmster: you need to do a lot of config on MySQL before you can login, but I don't know exactly how to do it
<kombucha_mobi> More importantly, why is it BAD ?
<jemark> sinan, not alsa...  ;)
<york105> Trek darmster use the proper mysql command to login its > mysql -u root -p
<york105> Trek darmster replace root with username
<Pici> kombucha_mobi: Per the package description: " GStreamer Bad Plug-ins is a set of plug-ins that aren't up to par compared to the rest. They might be close to being good quality, but they're missing something - be it a good code review, some documentation, a set of tests, a real live maintainer, or some actual wide use."
<darmster> yeah I tried that no go :(
<SquidNoob> someone has managed to run "ebtables" in Ubuntu? I think it's impossible.
<SquidNoob> I'm trying to redirect port 80 to 3129 but does not work.
<Ayla> hello, how can I share my internet connection with wireless devices ?
<CalmvsKhaos> how would i start lxde AFTER booting into Gnome? Ive already tried metacity --replace that just takes off compiz
<york105> darmster can you upload output on paste.ubuntu.com
<harisund> Anyone knows how to get rid of the networkmanager applet keyring prompt on login every time single time?
<eremite> CalmvsKhaos, instead fo metacity --replace use   "whateverLXDE'swindowManageris" --replace
<CalmvsKhaos> harisund, OMG i get that alll the time too!
<marijuana> york105:  CD-ROM image: partlogic-0.69-iso.zip , when i download this file, and burn to thumb drive, it will boot like a LIVE CD like u said just now?
<kombucha_mobi> thanks Pici, I did not see where to view the package info in my browser (it wants to install this for quicktime / mpeg-aac support
<harisund> CalmvsKhaos: And nobody knows how to fix it, or people just don't care and keep typing their passwords on login
<Pici> kombucha_mobi: I used   apt-cache show gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad   on a terminal.
<darmster> york105,  this is the message ERROR 1045 (28000)
<CalmvsKhaos> eremite, ok ty ill try that.
<Ayla> harisund: I did it, don't remember how through, but it's possible
<kombucha_mobi> Pici good idea, though I wasn't sure if that would explain why it was called 'bad'
<CalmvsKhaos> harisund, yah and sometimes its python that wants my keyring on startup too
<CalmvsKhaos> very annoying
<almoxarife> harisund: yes, change the config of the connection to 'allow all'
<harisund> Ayla: finally, some positive response .. it iwould be nice to disable it. Most of the instructions on the web talk about System->Preferences->Encryption and Keyrings or System->Administration->Keyrings but none of those exist in Karmic
<Daniel__> hello, is anyone here familiarized with Ttaskjuggler???
<york105> darmster i am guessing you've forgotten your mysql password, the error code corresponds to incorrect login credentials
<Ayla> harisund, they do
<harisund> Where?
<Ayla> harisund: I don't know, it's all in french here :)
<almoxarife> harisund: right click on the network applet
<darmster> york105, right but I didn't give it any credentials
<darmster> that's what killing me
<york105> marijuana i've never tried running it off a USB stick I use the old fashioned CD to boot when using partition logic  :D
<Ayla> harisund: type seahorse-preferences
<Ayla> on a terminal
<almoxarife> harisund: see 'edit connections'?
<eremite> GNU nano is my favorite app.  There, I said it. (Just had to get that off my chest.  Back to work...)
<york105> darmster can you type what command you use to login to mysql
<darmster> york105, yup
<harisund> Ayla: oh seahorse-preferences .. so that's what it's called . almoxarife the "Available to all users" is already ticked and greyed out, I can't edit it even
<nocturnus> sinan: adjust it in the kernel
<darmster> mysql
<sinan> nocturnus: no easier way out ?
<Stargaze> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<almoxarife> harisund: you use wifi?
<darmster> york105, normally with a new install that all I need
<harisund> almoxarife: at times, at times wired
<Ayla> harisund: that was not here if I remember right… It was something more hackish
<darmster> well, I guess I'll try to figure this crap out later
<CountDown> I need some help editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  Yeah, I know I'm not supposed to do that manually, so maybe I instead need some help figuring out how to tell grub what I want.  Right now, root is set to (hd1,1).  I want to set it to something else.
<york105> darmster can you type in the chat the command you use to login to mysql
<marijuana> york105: so it bootable when i burn into cd?
<york105> marijuana, yes
<solexious> I'm trying to add a line to /etc/default/grub to enable my sd slot, but the file is not there, has its location changed?
<marijuana> if yes, i think it will work with thumb drive too..
<ChogyDan> CountDown: have you looked at the grub2 manual?
<almoxarife> harisund: look at your wifi too, one of them is not allowing all
<darmster> york105,  I typed mysql<enter>
<ddole> if i wana run the live cd, do i need a hdd...or it works without a hdd too?
<CountDown> ChogyDan: Only in passing.
<marijuana> anyway thanks for this great software
<york105> marijuana, i used the bootable cd last time when i wanted to shrink my swap and increase ext4 partition
<york105> darmster the command is wrong
<york105> darmster use the command as follows : copy and paste > mysql -u root -p
<CountDown> I'd like to run "grub-install hd0", but that's giving me errors.
<darmster> york105, ? how so
<kombucha_mobi> "the selected package was transferred but did not provide all the necessary plugins"
<harisund> There's a release every 6 months with so many changes, there needs to be some neat user manual or documentation with all the changes. I had no idea what seahorse does, but it was in the startup applications list
<Losha> CountDown: it's ok to edit grub.cfg as long as you understand that the changes will disappear whenever grub gets updated and/or a new kernel appears...
<darmster> I've done that as well
<kombucha_mobi> someone remind me why I am using Ubuntu again
<york105> darmster does it then ask you for a password?
<skumbag> anybody know if the issue whit the floppy disk in Ubuntu 9.10 was fixed?
<CountDown> Losha: How do I make those changes permanent?
<ddole> does anyone from here has experience with live cd?
<CountDown> Actually, update-grub might be giving me errors: "Cannot find list of partitions!"
<marijuana> york105: what u mean u shrink a swap partition? i dont have a swap partition now?
<darmster> york105, yes it ask for a passwd
<Losha> CountDown: I'm far from expert, but you generally make edits to the scripts in /etc/grub.d. Unfortunately, the scripts are a bit of a mess...
<nocturnus> sinan: Maybe, I doubt any of the dumbasses in this channel could help you ought though.
<sinan> nocturnus: thanks then :)
<ddole> does anyone know if a live cd needs a hdd there too?
<york105> marijuana, you need to have some space allocated as swap , its like virtual memory in windows
<BromaxSux> ddole: no
<Losha> harisund: the release notes are supposed to list most of the changes. The rest is google...
<nilsma> anyone could help me on how to upgrade to python3 from 2.5.2 on ubuntu 8.10?
<york105> darmster enter your password here, if you're still unable to login then you've forgotten your password :D
<ddole> BromaxSux: ty
<CountDown> Losha: Hm, I'll take a look.  Thanks.
<kombucha_mobi> oh lovely, the top google hit for installing quicktime on ubuntu is from 2006
<johnshoot5> I have no sound when streaming in karmic, any ideas?
<ddole> how can i see step by step what live cd loads?
<markd25> ubuntu installer is telling me theres no os installed on my computer but i have windows 7 installed
<darmster> york105, I guess
<harisund> The problem with Google is most of Ubuntu's troubleshooting refers to 9.04 or beyond, and every release the changes are huge .. for example, most of Grub related questions still refer to grub 1, or startup related questions still bring up results on Init and not Upstart and so on
<markd25> could that be a issue
<kombucha_mobi> johnshoot5: I am having a similar issue
<eremite> kombucha_mobi, quicktime shoudl work if you install the restricted extras pack from the repos.
<BromaxSux> ddole: dmesg
<darmster> eventhou I didn't give it one
<CalmvsKhaos> Friendly reminder: The Ubuntu Lucid Lynx's beta comes out today :)   *dodges the !OT bullet*
<kombucha_mobi> johnshoot5:  I have input levels, record and playback, but no sound while the stream is playing through
<ddole> BromaxSux: where do i type that?
<BromaxSux> ddole: terminal
<Ayla> hello, how can I share my internet connection with wireless devices ?
<kombucha_mobi> !OT
<york105> darmster when you install mysql you do need to specify a root password, anyhow, here's something to get you started on recovering your password http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nilsma> how to upgrade to python3 on ubuntu 8.10 anyone? (apt-get install python3 tried, but still opens python shell 2.5.2 after install ...)
<darmster> york105, I'm already on it thanks
<darmster> heheheh
<york105> darmster np
<eremite> nilsma open Synaptic and search for Python3?
<skumbag> [_]P is this a help channel?
<aruzsi_> Hi, anyone can help me in VNC or NX? I've got font and keyboard characters problem in localized environment.
<johnshoot5> not sure how to check the input levels but the video works fine, however I HAVE NO SOUND
<johnshoot5> caps an accident
<ddole> BromaxSux: how do i activate the terminal from the live cd?
<sipior> sure is, skumbag!
<Losha> nilsma: did the install actually install anything? You might need an explicit pathname to get python3. Poke around in /usr/bin ...
<darmster> I can't wait for 10.04 in April
<nilsma> ok, i think what i actually need help for is to redirect the shortcut in applications from IDLE to python3 ... :)
<nightsjammies> okay, umm..so how do I use rhythmbox to sync with my itouch?
<BromaxSux> ddole: applications->accessories->terminal
<ogelami> synaptic is ubuntu's default auto-patcher right?
<pantcho> Hi all i wish to recompile my kernel after i have updated a few lines in one of the source codes. first i extract the linux source to a directory, copied the old config then these steps: "make oldconfig" "make install" "make modules_install" "make", then copied bzimage to the boot, are these steps OK? or i have left something. thanks
<Losha> ogelami: kind of. Synaptic is a gui front end to the packaging system. There are other front-ends, but synaptic is a good one...
<marijuana> york105: yes, since i migrate to linux, i always create 3 partitions. root, home, and swap area.  but a few weeks ago, people in here say to me i dont need a swap area, it if enaugh if we got a large ram.. what you think?
<ddole> i can;t start ubuntu, i need to run terminal from the boot sequence
<ogelami> Losha whats for CLI?
<Losha> nilsma: sorry, never heard of IDLE...
<marijuana> york105: yes, since i migrate to linux, i always create 3 partitions. root, home, and swap area.  but a few weeks ago, people in here say to me i dont need a swap area, it if enaugh if we got a large ram.. what you think?
<Losha> ogelami: apt-get and family, or aptitude, which does most everything you need. man aptitude...
<BromaxSux> ddole: your computer cant boot a cd ?
<tankdriver> markd25: I can confirm the WIn7 - no OS found issue
<nilsma> "IDLE	Integrated Development Environment (Python)"
<nilsma> but nvm, ill figure this one out by myself i hope :)
<ddole> it boots the live cd for few seconds, then stops
<markd25> @tankdriver ah so its nothing to worry about
<york105> marijuana, yes that's partly right, if you have enough ram you will almost never use your swap partition, but to be on the safe side, say you open a lot of memory hungry apps, you don't want to run out of ram do you? its better to have some contingency swap than have none at all, i'd say 1gb of swap is enough
<Ayla> hello, how can I share my internet connection with wireless devices using NetworkManager ?
<marijuana> york105: i agree with you..
<marijuana> york105: do you know about preload?
<jacek_> hi! I have very big problem. Cannot copy to any mounted device (windows partiton,external drives, pendrives, etc). All copying stops after first 64 kb. Cannot find any answer in google or forums. do you have any ideas?
<psusi> the other reason to have swap is you need it to hibernate
<york105> marijuana, preloading what?
<ddole> i do the "try ubuntu without any charge to your computer" it loads and stays
<york105> marijuana psusi has a valid point :)
<Trek> ddole: you should let it load then, it occasionally stops like that
<Trek> ddole: it took 3 minutes for it to load on older computers
<Trek> ddole: and even longer on even older computers
<Losha> marijuana: you can either monitor swap usage, or live with the fact that if ever you do run out of swap, applications will just crash...
<marijuana> york105: a utility named preload. it will load our app into memory even we dont use that app at that time.. but once will try to launch the appz like firefox, it will open fast
<Losha> jacek_: what command are you using to copy?
<keneb01> how do I make my rhythmbox find the rd/dvdroms?
<isolat3sh33p> hello, how to reinstall nautilus correctly?
<keneb01> cd
<ddole> how can i see if it doesn't do anything?
<york105> marijuana, i know of the utility, haven't tried it myself
<marijuana> york105: i think it function like a system cache... like robson technology running with intel cpu
<meero_> hi, is there already tool to check fragmentation on EXT4?
<darmster> york105, yay!
<Trek> ddole: just let it run, don't do anything to it, wait maybe 30 minutes, if it doesn't load, then your system's hardware might be an issue
<darmster> I guess I did forget it ;)
<darmster> :P
<Losha> isolat3sh33p: Not so fast. Did something break?
<york105> darmster :D
<jacek_> any copying stops after first 64kb of data. 'cp' and gnome gui...
<darmster> but, I unstalled it
<york105> darmster try not to forget it thistime
<Pici> !who
<darmster> befor
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ddole> it is not an old system, it is a opentium IV 3GHz with 1GB ram
<darmster> it must have kept my passwd
<darmster> york105, :p
<york105> marijuana i am really not sure, i'll look up the utility later today, sounds interesting
<Ayla> hello, how can I share my internet connection with wireless devices using NetworkManager ?
<Trek> ddole: opentium?   you mean pentium 4, right?
<isolat3sh33p> Losha, yeah. Makes me reinstall ubuntu in another partition. Now, same thing happen. I carelessly installed nautilus-elementary. Now I want old nautilus back. :(
<meero_> is someone using online defragmention on ext4?
<pantcho> Hi all i wish to recompile my kernel after i have updated a few lines in one of the source codes. first i extract the linux source to a directory, copied the old config then these steps: "make oldconfig" "make install" "make modules_install" "make", then copied bzimage to the boot, are these steps OK? or i have left something. thanks
<ddole> how can i boot in text mode and get a feedback from it?
<Losha> isolat3sh33p: it's just a guess, but have you tried: apt-get install --reinstall nautilus ? Or do it via synaptic...
<Ayla> nobody knows ? x_x
<isolat3sh33p> Losha, not yet. After the previous incident, I'm trying to be more careful. Is it fine to reinstall it like that?
<york105> marijuana, installed preload, it works silently in the background
<Trek> ddole: trust me, just LET IT LOAD!  if it stays in one spot for 15 minutes or so, then you have an issue
<york105> marijuana, there's a config file though
<mswl> how do you u know if the version u have from a package come from the repositories our you installed form the outside?
<Losha> pantcho: You need to tell grub about the new kernel. Keep backups of any file you edit and make sure the old kernel is still available in case the new one won't boot or something is wrong with it.
<tkn50> testing
<Losha> isolat3sh33p: it should be safe to reinstall, but those are famous last words. Got any files you can't live without? Back them up first....
<sharkx58> привет всем!!!
<TheKnight> hello guys
<overmind> !ru | sharkx58
<ubottu> sharkx58: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Losha> !ru | sharkx58
<sharkx58> !ru
<psusi> ddole: choose the boot options from the boot menu ( press F6 iirc, it say on the screen ) and make sure you have noquiet and nosplash set
<isolat3sh33p> Losha, I'll try it now. Wish me luck T_T
<Losha> overmind's Russian is better than mine...
<Losha> isolat3sh33p: fingers crossed...
<TheKnight> Hello
<TheKnight> anyone there
<knoxy> hi all.. I'm using rdesktop to access my windows 2003 server.. After some minutes, the session has been stopped.. Please, how can I do to fix it or debug rdesktop?
<Losha> !hi | TheKnight
<overmind> TheKnight: Hi, yes, how can we help you?
<TheKnight> hi losha, where ru from?
<Trek> TheKnight: do you have a support question?
<pknb> for example I'm from Poland
<krnl> hi people
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pknb> Pozdrawiam Polaków!!
<Losha> TheKnight: we don't chat in here, it's support only. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, or stay here and ask a technical question...
<TheKnight> is this a support forum?
<Trek> !support | TheKnight
<ubottu> TheKnight: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<TheKnight> Oh.. great place
<Losha> TheKnight: it is, Do you have a question?
<TheKnight> nice 2 meet you all guys
<Trek> TheKnight: do you have a support question or not?
<crazycool> hey guys... how could I convert dvd9 to dvd5 using dvd95 program? I haven't dvd disc, so I need to convert from tree on hard disc
<TheKnight> No thank you so much
<Trek> !ot | TheKnight
<ubottu> TheKnight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ayla> Trek, I do :p
<pknb> heayah! yoyo We love UBUbubuNTU
<mswl> how do you u know if the version u have from a package come from the repositories our you installed form the outside?
<Trek> Ayla: lol I know i've seen your questions
<TheKnight> bye
<Mimi> Hi, I have some .flv  that I want to convert to either MP3, OGG, or FLAC/WAV.  SoundConverter and OggConverter doesn't work. Is there anything else?
<motaka2> hello ,  does anyone knows a good dock for ubuntu?
<sharkx58> тут все на английском только общаются!?
<crazycool> ну не все )
<porta> motaka2: cairo dock
<Mimi> !docky | motaka2
<Mimi> Docky is great
<Losha> Mimi: handbrake is favoured by many people...
<Trek> !english | crazycool sharkx58
<crazycool> sharkx58, но лучше на английском
<mswl> motaka2, avant window
<ubottu> crazycool sharkx58: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Mimi> losha i will try it htankns
<crazycool> ubottu, just said him same
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pknb> gentoo better than ubuntu but I will buntu BULLl omg too much %%555%
<meero_> can someone help me with fragmentation on ext4?
<crazycool> Trek, just said him the sam
<crazycool> e
<eremite> Mimi, Convert flash to Ogg with TinyOgg  http://linuxbsdos.com/2010/01/14/convert-flash-to-ogg-with-tinyogg/
<Pici> pknb: Do you have a support question?
<Trek> lol crazycool, not a problem, but I thought I'd say it anyways
<sharkx58> а ты незнаешь есть русские каналы!?)))
<mswl> how do u run ubuntu one?
<marijuana> york105: can i private msg u, i want to talk about prelod.. i think i want to try this utility at second time
<overmind> meero_: Can ext4 fragment?
<pantcho> Losha: what about initrd? do i need it?
<Pici> sharkx58: #ubuntu-ru
<sharkx58> спасибо
<Trek> !ru | sharkx58
<ubottu> sharkx58: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eremite> overmind, hardly.  You will probably never need to defreag a linux system.  Ever.  Seriously.
<crazycool> Trek, he got it
<Losha> pantcho: I believe so. There is an app to generate it, sorry, I forgot the name...
<meero_> overmind: yes for  sure, when i started ubuntu fscheck run, and told me there is 8% fragmentation ..
<Mimi> eremite, oh that tinyogg is for youtube and stuff
<crazycool> Trek, he said thank you ))
<Trek> crazycool: ah, see I can't read russian :P
<BlueEagle> overmind: In theory it is possible to fragment any file system to some extent.
<Freze> Can i use this channel for my questions about ubuntu?
<Losha> overmind: for all casual intents and purposes, ext3 and ext4 are self-defragmenting, you don't need to worry about it.
<pknb> I've a quastion: when I install ubuntu with windows xp, winXP doesn't work (blue screen) 0X00007b plz help
<Trek> !support | Freze
<ubottu> Freze: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<motaka2> can anyone help me installing this on ubuntu?   http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky
<Jordan_U> CountDown: What are you trying to change in your grub.cfg exactly? the root= statement is only there for compatability with older versions of grub, root is set by uuid with the search command.
<Freze> I have tried those.. No answer to my support..
<Freze> I have tried checking forums too.
<Trek> Freze: just ask your support question then, lol, don't ask to ask
<pknb> on IBM x31
<BlueEagle> !ask | freze
<ubottu> freze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Trek> !enter | pknb
<ubottu> pknb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crazycool> Trek, ))
<duncanidaho1> @motaka2 what are you having problems with?
<Losha> crazycool: tried k9copy? I think it lets you open a disk folder for source material...?
<Mimi> Hey, If i go to my music folder that has song1.flv song2.flv song3.flv etc,  and i type   ffmpeg2theora -v 10 -S 0 -a 10 --sync *.flv   (notice the star)  it will convert all songs in that folder, right?
<nocturnus> ubuntu is way better than gentoo
<motaka2> duncanidaho1: here is the download page:   http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky
<nocturnus> pknb: what the heck are you talking about?
<crazycool> Losha, thank you... will try it now
<motaka2> duncanidaho1: but what is ppa ?
<overmind> !ppa | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Freze> When i try clicking Install Ubuntu, from the graphic installer i got from setting my burned CD in my PC, It goes to load some shit, and goes to a Ubuntu Desktop, like i have clicked "Try without installing" Which is weird.. On the desktop there is a button called "Install Ubuntu" I click it and fill in Timzone etc and when i get to install it goes with my partitions and the PC freezes at 5%.
<tony> hi there is someone tath know how to do work correctly moonligh the alternative of silverlight?
<ogelami> My linux Mint asks me if i want to install NVIDIA driver acceleration, should i do it i think it caused my operativesystem to crash about an hour ago so i had to format the entire hdd
<Flare183> !language | Freze
<ubottu> Freze: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> ogelami: Like I said in #freenode, we do not support Mint here.
<Jordan_U> !mint | ogelami
<ubottu> ogelami: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<motaka2> !ppa | overmind
<ubottu> overmind: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<duncanidaho1> @motaka2 have you tried installing it with the synaptic package manager?
<raj> ogelami:  yes ..
<ogelami> my graphic card is NVIDIA Gforce 250, manifactured by gigabyte
<Freze> When i try clicking Install Ubuntu, from the graphic installer i got from setting my burned CD in my PC, It goes to load some stuff, and goes to a Ubuntu Desktop, like i have clicked "Try without installing" Which is weird.. On the desktop there is a button called "Install Ubuntu" I click it and fill in Timzone etc and when i get to install it goes with my partitions and the PC freezes at 5%.
<overmind> motaka2: ?
<isolat3sh33p> Losha, successful! Thanks :D
<motaka2> overmind: sorry i was just testing the bot, my first time sorry
<overmind> motaka2: Ah okay, no problem :)
<Losha> isolat3sh33p: excellent...
<otto_> Olá
<nocturnus> Has anyone here tried the backtrack repos attachd to ubuntu?
<Freze> When i try clicking Install Ubuntu, from the graphic installer i got from setting my burned CD in my PC, It goes to load some stuff, and goes to a Ubuntu Desktop, like i have clicked "Try without installing" Which is weird.. On the desktop there is a button called "Install Ubuntu" I click it and fill in Timzone etc and when i get to install it goes with my partitions and the PC freezes at 5%.
<Myrtti> !es | otto_
<ubottu> otto_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Myrtti> nocturnus: mixing is a bad idea
<BlueEagle> freze: First off, please mind your language. Secondly; If you press CTRL+ALT+F1 during the graphical install you should come to a text console. There you type the command "top" (without quotes). See if which processes are hoging processor power.
<kacper> hej
<nocturnus> Myrtti: I know, especially with the average intelligence of this channel, hehe
<kacper> poland?
<Powerwork> hi is it a problem to run both mod_wsgi and mod_python ? Got a working mod_wsgi running and want to add Trac on ubuntu which uses mod_python http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracUbuntuMultipleProjects
<nocturnus> Myrtti: I think it will help with its development though.
<Powerwork> in apache
<Freze> Thank you BlueEagle. I'll try it. And I'll type here again.
<tony> someone know?
<pantcho> how do i create initrd?
<BlueEagle> freze: You may also use CTRL+ALT with the other function keys to watch the log. If your CD-Drive is misbehaving that will cause a lot of waiting and the appearance of a hang.
<Flare183> Powerwork: Not that I know of.
<pantcho> in the linuxsource direcotry
<kacper> jest ktos z Polski
<Flare183> !poland | kacper
<ubottu> kacper: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Powerwork> Flare183, so it works perfectly fine together ?
<BlueEagle> freze: Before you go; How much RAM in the system?
<kacper> thx
<crazycool> Losha, Is there gnome tool? not for KDE. I dont want to install more pkgs
<motaka2> overmind: from this page what sould i download?  https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<Flare183> Powerwork: Yup, and if you need help setting it up let me know. I know I had some trouble getting it to finally work
<overmind> motaka2: What do you want install exactly?
<Freze> I belive there is 1.5 Gigabye, BlueEagle
<Mimi> Anyone know how to stop the stupid Thunar columns from resizing themselves? (Yes, I have resizing turned OFF)
<motaka2> overmind: the docky dock for ubuntu 8.04
<Flare183> !dock | overmind / motaka2
<Flare183> !dock | overmind
<Flare183> crap
<otto_> acabei de instalar o Linus aki no pc ontem...e gostaria de saber eu faço para abilitar a opção adentrar no msn!!!!
<Mimi> !pt | otto_
<ubottu> otto_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<crankharder> what's the command that tells me which version of ubuntu is installed?
<xangua> motaka2: i don't think you could install docky on hardy
<overmind> motaka2: Isn't it in synaptic ?
<Freze> When i try CTRL-ALT-F1 nothing happens.
<crazycool> Losha, oh. sorry man... have seen its not kde tool
<motaka2> overmind: xangua  no, i cant find it there in synaptic
<overmind> xangua: The packages of other ubuntu versions works usually perfectly in other versions of it
<knoxy> hi all.. I'm using rdesktop to access my windows 2003 server.. In few minutes, the rdesktop is "locked".. Please, how can I do to fix it or debug rdesktop?
<tony> someone know the program moonlight?
<knoxy> hi all.. I'm using rdesktop to access my windows 2003 server.. In few minutes, the rdesktop is "locked".. Please, how can I do to fix it or debug rdesktop?
<Powerwork> Flare183, ok thanks
<motaka2> xangua: what do u mean i dont need to install?
<Flare183> Powerwork: np
<Trek> !repeat | knoxy
<ubottu> knoxy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nocturnus> knoxy: even the users are bots here
<crazycool> Losha, crap... however, its kde tool
<overmind> motaka2: Add this to software sources >> ppa:do-core/ppa
<nocturnus> they forward each other in an human-humanoid orgy
<Freze> When i try clicking Install Ubuntu, from the graphic installer i got from setting my burned CD in my PC, It goes to load, and then goes to a Ubuntu Desktop, like if i have clicked "Try without installing" .. When it has loaded, On the desktop there is a button called "Install Ubuntu" I click it and fill in Timzone etc and when i get to install it goes with my partitions and the PC freezes at 5%.
<pantcho> How do i create an initrd file after doing "make" on compiling the kernel? using mkinitrd gives me unknown command! :/
<otto_> como eu faço para entrar nesse comando ?
<Trek> crazycool: Losha: I have kde tools working on my GNOME system, you can make it do that
<overmind> motaka2: Then reload synaptic, and install Do from there
<Trek> !es | otto_
<xangua> (13:20:19) motaka2: overmind: xangua  no, i cant find it there in synaptic - because is not; but it is in lucid lynx, you can install it when you update on april 29
<ubottu> otto_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<porta> Freze: try the alternate install cd. That works everytime (almost)
<Freze> Porta: Also for not working, when i click the Install button?
<nocturnus> Trek: How come all the spics use ubuntu?
<Trek> nocturnus: ?
<nocturnus> Trek: What?
<Silver_lighting> guys I am having trouble installing Glade on windows
<Freze> porta: I'll go try now. Burn a new CD. Thank you.
<Silver_lighting> can someone help me out
<Trek> !ot | Silver_lightning
<ubottu> Silver_lightning: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<motaka2> xangua: i dont like stupid answers
<CalmvsKhaos> they recently got a government grant for free laptops from what i heard, thus why you seee so many (SO MANY!!!) spanish this week in here.
<kacper> a jest jakiś chat po polsku?
<obscurant1st> i tried installing kubuntu, but now i am using gnaome, but the login screen still remains that of kubuntu, how can i change it back to gnome login screen?
<_empemp_> why can i not install ubuntu 9.10 with wubi?
<Trek> nocturnus: what do you mean with that question?  I use Ubuntu, but I use a few KDE-built things that are useful tools
<xangua> motaka2: then don't answer questions
<Trek> nocturnus: they work, it just adds KDE support
<phox_> Hi! How do i find out the username and servername of mysql in ubuntu 9.1?
<nocturnus> Trek: ??
<dragon> Not authorized to view this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<abe3k> hi all
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<abe3k> I was wondering how to set the audio output in jack to my digital amplifier, I have a digital out in my sound card
<_empemp_> ubuntu 10.4 with wubi not working
<nocturnus> obscurant1st: ?
<overmind> !anybody | obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nocturnus> obscurant1st: kubuntu is not ubuntu
<xangua> dragon: wait a little longer
<obscurant1st> nocturnus, i tried installing kubuntu, but now i am using gnaome, but the login screen still remains that of kubuntu, how can i change it back to gnome login screen?
<Stargaze> !lucid| _empemp_
<ubottu> _empemp_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<crazycool> Trek, dont want to install 10 pkgs with just one useful
<dragon> xangua: alright
<nocturnus> obscurant1st: ?
<obscurant1st> by kubuntu i meant i installed kde
<nocturnus> obscurant1st: Feel free to PM me.
<obscurant1st> in ubuntu
<Losha> crazycool: yes, a kde app. But I don't run kde, and it still runs. Don't get me started on why there are apps in one and not the other...
<portugues> Olá
<nocturnus> obscurant1st: I think the startup manager is defined in .xinitrc in ~
<overmind> obscurant1st: Change login screen to gdm
<Stargaze> !pt| portugues
<ubottu> portugues: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nocturnus> obscurant1st: xdm, kdm, gdm
<Trek> crazycool: I don't use KDE, I use GNOME.  It just adds KDE support and it works, regardless of if you're in GNOME or KDE to begin with
<obscurant1st> ok thx guys, ll try it
<obscurant1st> :D
<nocturnus> What do you mean 'guys'
<nocturnus> I'm the only one who responded
<overmind> nocturnus: I did too :-)
<Losha> crazycool: the only other app I know of is wine + dvd-shrink, so it depends on your religion...
<Freze> Could anyone be so kind and post a link to Alternate Download? Ubuntu 32bit, Desktop Download link.
<obscurant1st> nocturnus, overmind also replied me
<porta> Freze: just look at www.ubuntu.com it's there
<Freze> porta: Okay. I will, thanks.
<kacper> #ubuntu-pl
<crazycool> Trek, Losha yes. I understand what its not necessary to launch KDE for using that tool, but I want to install as much few as I can :) Is there any other tool to make that operation?
<obscurant1st> nocturnus, anyway now fixed it via /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<obscurant1st> i changed ti to gdm
<obscurant1st> to*
<Losha> Freze: buried in the text below the regular installs I seem to recall...
<Freze> Losha: I'll look at it ;).
<crazycool> Losha, haha ))) with wine its very comedy )))
<najsowy> siema
<Losha> crazycool: very comedy indeed...
<nocturnus> obscurant1st: Oh cool.
<nocturnus> I wouldn't disagree that having some wine gives comedy.
<sascha_> sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz -C /home/sascha/lampp
<sascha_> why does this produce an error?
<obscurant1st> :)
<crazycool> nocturnus, )
<Trek> sascha_, what error? put it in pastebin
<keneb01> Can ne1 help with a cdrom prob?
<Trek> !pastebin | sascha_
<ubottu> sascha_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sascha_> ah sry
<nocturnus> sascha_: what's the error
<sascha_> no such file or directory :D
<sascha_> but i am 100% sure i am in the right folder
<nocturnus> sascha_: try providing an absolute path to your file
<nocturnus> sascha_: use ls to check
<Trek> sascha_ are you sure that that tar file is in the directory you're in?
<sascha_> yep i am in the right directory
<Trek> sascha_, the tar is there?
<conb123> Anyone have any idea what this might mean "X Error of failed request:  GLXBadRenderRequest" I am trying to play zelda with mupen64, I'm confused because I thought glx was a nvidia driver thing I am using an ATI card. Any ideas?
<Losha> crazycool: perhaps http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/. I've never used it. You sure are fussy...
<Trek> conb123: show me the output of the terminal command lspci
<Stargaze> conb123, what is zelda?
<crazycool> Losha, thank you
<Trek> conb123: put it in pastebin please
<Trek> !pastebin | conb123
<ubottu> conb123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sascha_> the file is in here "/home/sascha/Downloads" and i am ... "sascha@sascha-laptop:~/Downloads$"
<sinan> when i switch between tty's, alsa seems to stop for a second (till it checks the user on the tty, i think). any idea how to solve this?
<conb123> Stargaze: Dude, legend of zelda, the game, you must have heard of it, shame on you if not
<conb123> Just pastebining the output
<eremite> conb123, what game is that?
<eremite> Is that the one with the plumber, conb123 ?
<Trek> sascha_ what command did you run?  PLEASE PUT IT IN PASTEBIN
<portugues> ola
<conb123> eremite: You guys are winding me up right?
<nocturnus> anyone here tried the game 'dvorak' ?
<nocturnus> Its pretty fun
<acicula> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_empemp_> i just typed rm *.* in a wrong directory
<nocturnus> Some say it increases typing speed.
<_empemp_> is it possible to undo?
<Trek> conb123: show me the output please, provide me the pastebin link
<conb123> http://pastebin.com/ZmwjF3Xc
<Trek> _empemp_ nope
<eremite> conb123, I've never even heard of Link or Princess Zelda.
<_empemp_> damn
<nocturnus> _empemp_: I'ts very unpossible, possibly
<acicula> _empemp_, dont post that here
<Trek> conb123: I said provide the output of the command: lspci
<erUSUL> !undelete | _empemp_
<ubottu> _empemp_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<conb123> Trek: Right I'm sorry it's just someone else asked for the full output I think sorry
<nocturnus> acicula: let me know if it works for you
<sascha_> here you go http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ajPba7P7
<Trek> conb123: no, it helps, but I still need lspci output too
<acicula> nocturnus, does what work for me
<conb123> Trek: http://pastebin.com/SHDtjM9k
<kunji> I was trying to update my laptop (ubuntu 9.10 32-bit) and it froze during the update on reboot it won't boot ubuntu and gives this message: init: ureadahead main process terminated with status 5  Anyone know what it means or have an idea of how to fix it?
<ChogyDan> kunji: I think that is a read herring
<ChogyDan> *red
<nocturnus> acicula: data recovery
<kunji> ChogyDan: what's a read herring?
<Trek> conb123, make sure that you have drivers installed.
<nocturnus> kunji: did you google it?
<sascha_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ajPba7P7 any suggestions?
<Trek> sascha_ you need to make the /home/sascha/lampp folder first
<acicula> nocturnus, in reference to what?
<Trek> sascha_ it won't make it automatically for you
<sascha_> allright :)
<conb123> Trek: Using proprietary drivers from the site, 3d acceleration is working, got compiz with 3d cube working fine
<nocturnus> acicula: in reference to the guides you are reading about the files you are trying to recover
<acicula> nocturnus, maybe your confused, i do not need to recover data or pointers in techniques recovering data from disks
<Trek> sascha_ go to /home/sascha/ and then run the command: mkdir lampp
<ChogyDan> kunji: I meant red, and I also meant that that message doesn't mean anything
<Trek> conb123: then i'm not sure what the issue is, perhaps the game requires you to have an nvidia card?
<kunji> nocturnus: yeah, found some other main process numbers, but not 376
<nocturnus> acicula: oh i meant to tell emp
<ChogyDan> kunji: did you install a new kernel?  what exactly happens when you try to boot?
<Losha> ChogyDan: actually, I thought 'read herring' was a great pun on ureadahead...
<kunji> ChogyDan: yeah there was a new kernel in the update.
<ChogyDan> Losha: ahahaha, so true!
<acicula> kunji, if you cant boot the system use a recovery cd to get onto and into your system and try to finish the update, more then likely either the kernel or some other files/configuration are missing to boot properly, what does google say about the err message?
 * Stargaze sneezes
<ChogyDan> kunji: have you tried booting the old kernel?
<nocturnus> !ot | Stargaze
<ubottu> Stargaze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stargaze> nocturnus, ty for reminding me :)
<shaullx> on kde my wireless doesnt work(dont see any networks) while on gnome it does can someone help me?
<nocturnus> can you prove it?
<kunji> ChogyDan: when I try to boot it loads grub, I select the os, then it loads the usplash and part way to that it cuts to a black screen with that message and some more jargon.  I think there isn't a complete kernel since it froze partway through the update (I only have one kernel option in grub and it is the old one), I try finishing the update with the livecd, thanks I didn't know you could do updates to the main system that way.
<halabund> Hi!  I've a dual boot win-linux system.  I'm going to re-install windows.  I assume it will replace the bootloader.  How can I make linux bootable again afterwards?
<nenico> hi, is here anyone willing to help whith "little" problem? whih mounting disk partition
<marenostrum> kunji: This may be useful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/484677  In this report thereare links to similar bug reports claiming to have solutions, so I advice to read it all before doing something.
<kunji> marenostrum: Thanks marenostrum.
<Debijan> hello, i want to install teamspeak 3 ( im a linux newbie ), im stuck at the license agreement, i scrolled through it and it says (END) and the end, how can i move one with the installation?
<eirann> can someone help me install the b43 driver (not the STA ndiswrapper) version
<LinuxUser3890> halabund: sudo dd if=/dev/sd#@ of=/home/... bs=512 count 1
<Losha> Debijan: tried just typing "q"?
<_empemp_> no recover in linux?
<Debijan> Losha: thanks, lol
<_empemp_> unbelivable
<genii> Debijan: Usually in text installers, you change fields with TAB key and select with ENTER key
<acicula> _empemp_, there is a trash system that moves files to the trash until you clean it
<arvind_k> !soc
<ubottu> soc is Google's Summer of Code project; see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2006 and http://code.google.com/soc/
<thevishy> do we have to burn iso to usb stick
<acicula> _empemp_, other then that deletion means deletion, though there sometimes are ways to recover data
<Trek> thevishy: do you have a CD drive?
<eirann> yes use netbootin i think
<thevishy> to install os
<Debijan> now it has uncompressed teamspeak, what todo now?
<_empemp_> acicula: where is that file located?
<eirann> thevishy: netbootin
<thevishy> Trek, I wanna install OS through USB
<acicula> _empemp_, trash is located under .gnome somewhere i think for gnome. you can just browse there in nautilus?
<eirann> can u help me find and install b43 driver
<nenico> i have problem, after i connect hdd (usb) mount not mount his partitions... /cat/partitions views that partitions, fdsik too.... but mount wrote: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<acicula> _empemp_, if you didnt delete using nautilus but via rm it wont be moved there of course
<thevishy> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_empemp_> acicula; i deleted in terminal
<_empemp_> running a debian server
<blue-frog> bye bye file
<acicula> _empemp_, then refer to the recovery link posted earlier
<cnc> join #emc
<_empemp_> using grep?
<_empemp_> can't seem to recover .sh files with what
<cnc> join #emc
<cnc> #emc
<acicula> cnc, leave
<Trek> thevishy: then you can put the image to a USB
<nocturnus> what's #emc
<acicula> spam
<sec0nd> I need ubuntu
<sec0nd> can I have it?
<LinuxUser3890> sure
<sipior> cnc: you want "/join", i think :-)
<kunji> sec0nd: you may
<thevishy> just copy the image ?
<nenico> i have problem, after i connect hdd (usb) mount not mount his partitions... /cat/partitions views that partitions, fdsik too.... but mount wrote: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist... i have ubuntu instaled on other hdd, not on that "problem" disk
<thevishy> how do I "burn" the USB
<Debijan> what do i have todo now, after the terminal said, that teamspeak 3 client has been uncompressed
<Trek> thevishy: what version of ubuntu you using
<acicula> thevishy, making a usb boot stick?
<eirann> thevishy: all i know is you use netbootin to do it i think it's quit easy
<thevishy> 9.10 karmic
<Losha> _empemp_: what kind of filesystem>?
<_empemp_> ext3
<_empemp_> debian 5 lenny
<thevishy> eirann, this is a standalone system
<thevishy> acicula, yeah to install from USB instaed of a CD ROM as I dont have a blank cd now
<acicula> nenico, what does it show up as?
<shaullx1> who was helping me with my wireless kde issue?
<acicula> thevishy, unetbootin is probably the easiest way to do that yeah, check the installfromusb linked here for you earlier
<eirann> thevishy:  thats how much i know, you've lost me, do you mean only one o.s?
<Stargaze> eirann, you can use netbootin for any OS
<nenico> acicula: nenico@nenico-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/aaa/ | mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist | nenico@nenico-laptop:~$
<eirann> what does he mean by standalone?
<Losha> _empemp_: you might try e2retrieve. I had good luck undeleting files with the commercial product EASUS but it costs money and runs only on windows...
<fwaokda> I had install wubi ubuntu 9.10 but now I cant get into it... when i try for a split second I see this msg "Try(0,0) NTFS5:wubildr" and then it goes to a command prompt type thing.  Can someone help me fix it?
<Stargaze> eirann, beside unetbootin, there's also FUSBI
<acicula> nenico, means it doesnt exist
<acicula> nenico, does sdc exist? is it partitioned?
 * duffydack likes http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<Sir_Konrad> How do you get 3D Acceleration on an Intel GMA X3100 integrated graphics card on Ubuntu 9.10?
<nenico> acicula: but fdisk and cat /proc/partitions says other
<acicula> nenico, output of file /dev/sdc1 in a console says?
<hal> I imagine this has been asked a million times, so please forgive me, but why is the hoests file in ubuntu configured with 127.0.1.1  servername  ?
<hal> rather than the usual  127.0.0.1
<acicula> hal, it points to localhost or?
<nenico> acicula:  nenico@nenico-laptop:~$ /dev/sdc1 | bash: /dev/sdc1: No such file or directory | nenico@nenico-laptop:~$
<acicula> nenico, prefix with file, so "file /dev/sdc1"
<hal> acicula: no, the servername
<acicula> hal servername of what?
<christopherrodge> hello everyone
<Nielsen> 127.0.0.1 is localhost, 127.0.1.1 is the hostname
<Freze> Will trying the Alternate disk help on not showing the screen when i boot up from CD? It goes to a Linux Desktop instead of Install Window.
<nenico> acicula:  nenico@nenico-laptop:~$ file /dev/sdc1 | /dev/sdc1: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/sdc1' (No such file or directory) | nenico@nenico-laptop:~$
<Sir_Konrad> How do you get 3D Acceleration on an Intel GMA X3100 integrated graphics card on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Myrtti> Freze: that doesn't sound like alternate disk
<dje__> close
<acicula> nenico, then its not there, your assumption of it existing is incorrect
<hal> Nielsen: but why not 127.0.0.1 for both.  This is a relatvely new thing - what is the advantage of doing this?
<christopherrodge> i am trying to use these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick (for OS X) to create a live bootable USB flash drive. but after following the instructions the drive is not considered bootable. anyone else come across this problem? or have a solution? or an idea for a solution?
<beddo_> t
<nenico> acicula: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kwc2GqRD
<Nielsen> hal, i have no idea. I just like the fact that 127.0.0.1 is localhost, and not my box' name
<Freze> Myrtti: I have tried the regluar download and booting it, But When i click "Install Ubuntu" It goes to load somethings and then it goes to a desktop? Like.. "Install Without CD"
<xangua> christopherrodge: for osX¿¿ it only works with linux distros
<sipior> hal: it's just a convention. the whole of 127.0.0.0/8 is set aside for use as loopback addresses.
<Sir_Konrad> christopherrodge: I'm having the exact same problem.
<acicula> hal, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+127.0.1.1
<eirann> Stargaze: help me get the b43 driver sorted
<Nielsen> hal, i changed it, so my box' name points to it's lan ip
<acicula> first hit, read reply to question, has extensive explanation
<Sir_Konrad> christopherrodge: so I'm trying the Fedora USB tool to see if that works.
<christopherrodge> xangua: ? what does that mean? i can't use the netbook remix?
<Stargaze> christopherrodge, try using FUSBI, that's Free USB Installer
<Myrtti> Freze: well that's definitely not the alternate install disc
<hal> acicula: there is no explanation there, just talk
<Freze> Myrtti: Do you know what's causing it?
<acicula> hal https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-August/120744.html
<Myrtti> Freze: no.
<duffydack> http://www.mail-archive.com/fwlug@fortwaynelug.org/msg00154.html
<christopherrodge> Sir_Konrad: there is a Fedors tool for OS X?
<duffydack> that was for hal
<Freze> Myrtti: Hmm.. Weird really..
<darmster> what's with all the Fedora talk??
<Sir_Konrad> christopherrodge: no, I have to do it on a Windows Machine.
<christopherrodge> Stargaze: does that work in OS X? everyone i've seen has been for windows or linux
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397422/
<ntsasng> help me please
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397422/
<Blackice115> Hey all, I keep seeing youtube video's of ubuntu desktops that have a mac-like application launcher at the bottom. Anyone know what program that is?
<acicula> ntsasng, dont spam
<sascha_> does LAMPP only run on /opt/lampp ?
<spokekiller> Hi, can someone tell me where to find the progress logs of a forced fsck, meaning when e.g. the mountcount has been reached. My Gnome's up, and I cannot see any output even on the other consoles...
<ntsasng> acicula: i'm not spam
<nenico> acicula: that disk works, on this computer, on wii, on windows... but after i disconet it, from ubuntu, and connect it back... then it stop working, on ubuntu
<ChogyDan> Blackice115: I think it is called docky or awn
<Stargaze> christopherrodge, i know it works on that Redmond OS, not certain about Mac
<acicula> nenico, well its odd that it shows in fdisk but doesnt show up under /dev
<ntsasng> can you help me this problem Unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory: No such file or directory Could not create per-user gnome configuration directory `/root/.gnome2/': No such file or directory
<christopherrodge> any idea why the original instructions on the site don't work?
<Shambat> trying to set up my dhcpd to service access points using option 43 ... what would happen with this config? http://pastebin.com/tqZJSv3Z  will all devices get an IP from the given range in the subnet declaration? I want to have only the devices that belog in that subnet to get adresses from there....
<aafuentes> ubuntuone doesnt load on startup, anybody knows how can i launch it?
<Sir_Konrad> Blackice115: Avant Window Manager
<christopherrodge> is there some flag i need to use during the copying to make the drive bootable?
<Myrtti> ntsasng: you've enabled root account and now you're trying to login to the graphical environment with it?
<sascha_> does LAMPP only run on /opt/lampp ?
<acicula> nenico, does it show in fdisk -l now?
<nenico> acicula: i know, restart HAL or UDEV not helping.. but restart ubuntu works
<nocturnus> christopherrodge: using fdisk , press 'a' to set BOOTFLAG
<Losha> hal: it's a great question. I see lots of discussion about it, but no actual explanation....
<nenico> acicula: yes
<Myrtti> !xampp | sascha_
<ubottu> sascha_: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Freze> My Install button on Graphic Installer will not work, Anyone know why? It goes to the Desktop without install like "Try Without Install" selection.
<nocturnus> aafuentes: launch what?
<Blackice115> Sir_Konrad: Thanks so much!
<christopherrodge> nocturnus: thanks, i'll give it a try
<acicula> nenico, idunno, usb based disks can be finicky sometimes, you could try running lsusb, that sometimes wakes up usb devices
<aafuentes> ubuntu one applet nocturnus
<Sir_Konrad> Blackice115: no prob, I used to use that app all the time. ;)
<xorl> So I changed the user/group of apache2 problem being
<xorl> when i start it, it doesn't respect it and one of the processes still starts with www-data
<Freze> My Install button on Graphic Installer will not work, Anyone know why? It goes to the Desktop without install like "Try Without Install" selection.
<spokekiller> ubuntu one seems broken in 9.04 when doing a fresh install
<xorl> it's not defined ANYWHERE in the /etc/apache2 directory anymore either
<nocturnus> aafuentes: Need more information about your problem
<nenico> acicula: that disk is "awake" if i run fdisk, it spins up
<plasmablast> xorl: did u try acls??
<hal> thank you Losha - if I find the actual answer, I will tell you :)
<Freze> My Install button on Graphic Installer will not work, Anyone know why? It goes to the Desktop without install like "Try Without Install" selection.
<aafuentes> spokekiller, what do you mean by broken?
<Myrtti> Freze: please have patience
<acicula> nenico, just try it
<sascha_> just this? "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" lol
<sascha_> joking?
<nenico> acicula: no change :(
<Myrtti> sascha_: no, not really
<Freze> Myrtti: I was told if i didn't get an answer quickly, I'd write it again.. :b
<acicula> nenico, if you unplug it and plug it back in what does dmesg say
<xorl> plasmablast: heh, of course
<xorl> apache2 is owened by root/root
<aafuentes> nocturnus, i have ubuntuone installed... its supposed to show an applet when installed, but it doesnt even show... i dont know the name to look for the process, but no process name even remotely like ubuntu one
<spokekiller> well, recently I installed it from the website but had some problems so I removed it completely, then there was an update, and now the package does not contain the applet anymore. I checked the path and it's just gone
<Myrtti> !repeat | Freze, surely not twice aminute!
<ubottu> Freze, surely not twice aminute!: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<janisozaur> bc outputs .64, how can I make it output 0.64?
<nocturnus> aafuentes: maybe you can use the pkg manager to list all the files that were installed when ubuntu-one go tinstalled
<Freze> Myrtti and ubottu: Sorry, I have searched, but no answer there..
<nenico> acicula: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3T70FZGC
<mgj> When trying to mount a share in ubuntu on a win7 host, i get this: mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error. Any ideas? I have the guest addons installed
<seana> Anyone have any issues with Ubuntu installer? I can't install 9.10 on a Toshiba Satellite Pro S500. I get debootstrap errors. I've tried burning multiple iso's from different machines, using the desktop and alternate installers, if they don't hang then I get a debootstrap error... The laptop is brand new.
<acicula> nenico, hmm odd, it should create the sdc1 and sdc2 files if it detects them like that
<spokekiller> can someone tell me where to find the progress logs of a forced fsck, meaning when e.g. the mountcount has been reached. My Gnome's up, and I cannot see any output even on the other consoles..
<acicula> nenico, dunno :/
<acicula> nenico, never had devices show up in dmesg but not in /dev before
<nenico> acicula: i know, ut it behaves like windows
<sascha_> seriously. i really like ubuntu. its not hard with the gnome gui. but setting up LAMP is too hard for a beginner to understand.
<nenico> --but
<sascha_> why is it not included in the standard apps?
<aafuentes> ill look it up thanks nocturnus
<acicula> sascha_, because lamp is not a desktop app nor meant for beginners
<Slade-> hey my hosting provider only offers ubuntu 8.04 LTS, is it possible to do a post install upgrade to ubuntu 9.10?
<acicula> !lamp | sascha_ look here for a guide on Lamp
<ubottu> sascha_ look here for a guide on Lamp: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Trek> Slade-: yes.  upgrade to 9.04, then upgrade to 9.10, there should be "Distribution Upgrade" button in synaptic
<callaghan> mgj: look here http://vmetc.com/2008/08/06/virtualbox-shared-folders-protocol-error-in-ubuntu-guest/
<annritawre> ciao
<annritawre> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<seana> Slade: You should be able to do a dist upgrade via command line.
<Trek> Slade-, I don't recommend upgrading though, just do a clean install and back up the data you need first
<OerHeks> Slade-, no, you have to update to 8.10 + 9.04 first
<Slade-> Trek: i can't clean install they wont install anything except 8.04
<Freze> My Install button on Graphic Installer will not work, Anyone know why? It goes to the Desktop without install like "Try Without Install" selection.
<Trek> Slade-, what do you mean?
<Trek> Slade-, you can't do it yourself?
<Slade-> Trek: my dedicated server provider
<acicula> Slade-, make a /boot partition, slam on that a netboot kernel+initrd and grub of whatever os you want to install
<PyroPhelia> when I run -u on an archive will it delete fiels inside the archive that have been deleted from the original direcotry, or will it just add files to the archive?
<Signal360> is there a command line editing program (i'm using ssh, so i need it)
<Trek> Slade-, if they provide the server, you have to listen to them, you can't upgrade if they wont let you
<acicula> Slade-, requires a remote terminal though to finish the install
<Sioux-33> hi question. ubuntu 9.10 i want to update something let say compiz and its just example after update compiz doesn't work properly how can i go back with my update? is there any chance if for example application ver2.14 was updated to 2.15 and the 2.15 doesnt work how to go back to 2.14? ?
<Slade-> Trek: eh after its installed i can do whatever i want.. its just they dont have 9.1 loaded into their system
<seana> Slade: I would first make sure that you have all your data backed up and your not running any critical production items on the server. Then just ssh to the server and start the upgrade process.
<mintux> I have a hard that when connect it  when ubuntu wants to boot splash screen disappeared and a lot of lines include ata3.00: status: {drdy err} with many numbers come up and continue . I went to windows and delete all partitions of that hard but my problem exists yet and I can't go to ubuntu
<Trek> Slade-, do you have remote access?  or do you ssh in?  or is it just FTP space?
<seana> Slade: sudo apt-get update then apt-get upgrade then apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<Slade-> Trek: ssh in
<Trek> Slade-, do you have sudo access on this server?
<Slade-> root access. i think sudos installed
<Slade-> its centos 5.4 right now.. which is pissing me off which is why i want ubuntu
<Trek> Slade-, then you should be able to upgrade, but i don't know how that will work for you, especially if they say "We won't put 9.10 or anything other than what you've got onto the server"
<c3l_> does anyone know if there is a way to send text messages through my computer, through my iphone?
<c3l_> ...in ubuntu
<acicula> Trek, ussually means this is the standard linux cd in the emulated cd drive , but yeah check your eula before switching the os
<Trek> c3l_, what do you mean?  remote into your iPhone to send a text?  no it cant do that
<Sir_Konrad> How do you get 3D Acceleration on an Intel GMA X3100 integrated graphics card on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Losha> Slade-: nothing wrong with 8.04. Why do you need to upgrade it?
<c3l_> Trek, yeah something like that. I should probably go talk to the jailbreak community
<acicula> Sir_Konrad, is it not working now? can you type glxinfo | grep DRI in a console?
<jaycount> c3l_, why would you wanna do that? sounds like a big security risk...
<Slade-> Losha: i've never used 8.04 first started on 9.1.. i'd be happier if my machines were the same :)
<Trek> c3l_ there's no way to do that anyways, even with jailbreak
<Slade-> they've got debian 5, which i guess is somewhat similar. but.. meh
<Sioux-33> hi question. ubuntu 9.10 i want to update something let say compiz and its just example after update compiz doesn't work properly how can i go back with my update? is there any chance if for example application ver2.14 was updated to 2.15 and the 2.15 doesn't work how to go back to 2.14? ?
<Losha> Slade-: fair enough, I should have said no compelling *technical* reason
<c3l_> jaycount, security risk? just going through the usb cable, well im mostly at my computer, and im sending text messages for free to my friends. basically im just lazy and write faster on the pc =)
<Sir_Konrad> acicula: did you tell me how to do it?
<cike> Slade:you have to upgrade to 8.10 first than 9.04 and 9.10
<jaycount> i thought you meant remotely via the network, etc
<Sir_Konrad> acicula: can you tell me again, but I don't think my nick alert went off.
<acicula> Sir_Konrad, is it not working now? can you type glxinfo | grep DRI in a console?
<c3l_> Trek - Features of iPhone PC Suite 2.8 : [...]- Chat via SMS! - You can chat with your friends and family via the SMS online on your PC easily.[...]
<Slade-> ah they use 8.04 cause they have LTS on it
<jaycount> c3l_, sounds like you found your solution
<Losha> Slade-: 3 upgrades, what could possible go wrong...?
<fwaokda> is there a place i can go to get support for a wubi install?
<c3l_> jaycount, yap, hopefully it runs on ubuntu, or at least through wine
<Sir_Konrad> acicula: I'm rebooting into 9.10.
<Sir_Konrad> just a sec.
<NinoScript> do you know how to change the keyboard shortcuts of the terminal? like setting ^C to <super>C for example?
<vadi01> guys have a problem with the ubuntu server. apache refuses to load javascript to LAN users but WAN users can load them when they access the server home page
<vadi01> ny idea why? or is there a specifig permission i need to set for this.
<root__> FOLKS
<Slade-> Alright starting the process, thanks everyone for the advice :)
<lenz> help pls
<lenz> link me nvidia's driver link for Geforce fx 5200
<overmind> vadi01: Maybe #ubuntu-server ?
<Infin1ty> anyone had any experience setting the standby mode to zero on western digital my book essential? it's impossible to set it to zero and the drives goes to standby and causing lots of problems
<lenz> gdm does not starting
<lenz> xserver does not starting too
<Flare183> !graphics | lenz
<Flare183> !ait | lenz
<Flare183> !ati | lenz
<ubottu> lenz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lenz> I know about this
<Slart> lenz: you want the actual download link?
<lenz> yeah
<Slart> lenz: 32bit? or 64bit?
<lenz> only download link
<lenz> 32 bit
<Losha> Infin1ty: if you don't get an answer here, you might try in #hardware...
<Slart> lenz: http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.25/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.25-pkg1.run&lang=us&type=Other
<lenz> Slart in private pls
<Infin1ty> Losha, ok , thanks, i iwll ask there as well
<lenz> i'm now in shell
<Slart> lenz: hmm.. it wasn't the right link .. the one in the pm should be correct
<callaghan> I found some strange behaviour in Nautilus. Search for something, then for something else. Tab away and back again. Now the first search is back in the textbox. That normal?
<Sir_Konrad> acicula: ok 3D acceleration works now, but after the upgrade to 9.10 my Broadcom wireless is broken!
<mintux> how to get list of my hard drives I have 3 HDD but one hdd doesn't has any partitions but in fdisk -l doesn't show it
<Flare183> mintux: "sudo lshw". That'll list all hardware connected to the motherboard
<acicula> !wireless | best look here first Sir_Konrad for wireless issues
<ubottu> best look here first Sir_Konrad for wireless issues: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sir_Konrad> ok thanks acicula
<peque> hi all :). Is Ubuntu 10.04 beta-1 available? where can I download it? Thanks in advance
<kacper> #ubuntu-pl
<acicula> heu the fix for a not starting X server is not getting people to manually install nvidia drivers ensuring further hosing of their systems. just reconfigure xorg so that it uses the opensource defualt driver?
<callaghan> peque: it will be available here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 but it still says access denied...
<crazycool> good nigh everybody... Losha Trek many thanks
<mintux> Flare183:I found it what does it mean ? > *-disk UNCLAIMED  description: ATA Disk   product: Maxtor 6V160E0
<Flare183> mintux: That's the HD's
<mintux> Flare183: *-disk UNCLAIMED  ?  can add partition on this HDD ?
<mblumm> I tried to download  Thunderbird and Arora.  The files come on to the desktop, but the application does not load.  I must be missing steps? Help.
<cike> peque:sudo update-manager -d
<peque> callaghan: oks that's where I looked, but as I got that error thought maybe that wasnt the right place :) thanks
<Flare183> mintux: You should be able too, that is if its not already filled up with them.
<dibs_> I have a big issue with firefox packages messing up anything I install can someone help?  here's what the console spits out http://pastie.org/871623
<peque> cike: im not using ubuntu right now
<acicula> peque, its up to alpha 3 already and yes you can download it
<mintux> Flare183: means I should have /dev/sd* ? for it ? I can not see in fdisk or cfdisk
<digitalfiz> acicula, do you have a link to the lucid roadmap?
<peque> acicula: i do have alpha 3, but beta1 release date was today
<d4rkn3ss> hi @ all
<cike> peque:im sorry ,than i don't know
<Flare183> mintux: Yes you should have a /dev/sd*
<mintux>  Flare183: wow . I open gparted and this hard doesn't show in this app
<callaghan> digitalfiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<acicula> digitalfiz, google
<acicula> peque, oh i missed that, great :)
<Flare183> mintux: ok, run dmesg, and look for it
<peque> cike: thanks anyway for your reply :)
<d4rkn3ss> i have a question: is there any alternate to tze adobe cs4 in ubuntu?
<xorl> this is so frustrating
<xorl> I can't get this thing to obey me at all
<acicula> d4rkn3ss, the gimp maybe
<acicula> (its a program)
<acicula> !ask | xorl , try presenting your problem
<bscape> what is the Mod key designated to the Fn key?
<ubottu> xorl , try presenting your problem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xorl> acicula: i did earlier
<tieri> hello all
<nocturnus> bscape: ?
<mintux> Flare183:it's my output http://codepad.org/oOMsy8iY
<xorl> I am not a goober.
<mintux> I think its sdc
<xorl> Or do I need a bot doc presented to me
<d4rkn3ss> acicula, i know gimp and its a fantastic photoshop-alternate :) but i am searching for a alternate for more than only photoshop, e.g. for adobe flash maker
<bscape> nocturnus: like, in lua the Window key is Mod4?  I don't know if I'm asking the right question..
<xorl> Fricken apache2 keeps starting with www-data and I have TOLD it to start and run as a different user
<acicula> d4rkn3ss, ow flash maker, dunno about that, if at all, since flash is proprieatary
<nocturnus> bscape: you can use xev to find out
<xorl> it starts off the root process, forks, first process is always www-data the rest of the processes are the ones I want them to be.
<Flare183> mintux: Your third HD is failing
<d4rkn3ss> acicula, k, thx 4 help :)
<tommis> d4rkn3ss, you can greate simple flashs on oo.o impers
<Flare183> mintux: It needs to be replaced or something.
<mintux> Flare183: when I connected this hard while boot I've got a lot of ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR } [ 1245.737332] ata3.00: error: { UNC }
<acicula> d4rkn3ss, i very much doubt you will find an open source equivalent, but you could try running it via wine
<bscape> nocturnus: oh cool, thanks!
<tommis> *impress
<tieri> does anyone know if there is some known issue whit auto login? I can't get it to work either in ubuntu or in xubuntu.
<mintux> Flare183: means I can't use it ? and it damaged ?
<d4rkn3ss> tommis, thx, i will try it
<Flare183> mintux: That's the kernel telling you that the HD is dying/die.
<acicula> d4rkn3ss, though id reccomend just ditching flash and vesting your efforrts in better technology
<Flare183> mintux: Yes, exactly.
<dibs_> I need help with firefox packages, anybody please...
<Demiurge> Anyone tried upgrading ntfs-3g beyond 2009.4.4 which is what I get as latest version in Synaptic?
<sascha_> when i create this symbolic link i cant copy stuff into it... "ln -s /opt/lampp/htdocs /home/sascha/Desktop/htdocs" any suggestions?
<mintux> Flare183: can I low format my HDD
<mintux> ?
<Flare183> mintux: I don't know about that, but you can try.
<tommis> d4rkn3ss, but you gannot greate anythinh fancy on it
<nocturnus> mintux: define low format
<mintux> Flare183: low level format
<acicula> sascha_, you have no permissions to write into /opt
<Flare183> mintux: I don't know how to do that in Linux either.
<d4rkn3ss> acicula thats right, but i can make easy gif-animations with flash.. do u know an os-programm which can do this?
<nocturnus> mintux: define low level format
<acicula> d4rkn3ss, nope
<dibs_> why when I try install firefox it fails saying there are dependancy problems? How can I resolve????????????????????????????????????????????????
<acicula> dibs_, using ppa?
<xjunior> hi, I need to install my wireless board. can someone help me? this is the board: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<dibs_> what is ppa?
<eirann> i've found a b43 driver will someone help me follow some instructions ?
<dibs_> I was using apt-get install firefox
<acicula> !wireless | xjunior, eirann best to start here, broadcrom is pretty notoir
<ubottu> xjunior, eirann best to start here, broadcrom is pretty notoir: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mintux> nocturnus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_level_format
<airtonix> !ppa | dibs_
<ubottu> dibs_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mblumm> how do I open thunderbird, arora? Do I need some kind of extractor?
<Flare183> eirann, xjunior: come in #FireFlare . I know how to fix both of your problems.
<s4aluck> dibs_: Or install ubuntuzilla better
<Nollog> it's not called firefox in linux
<Nollog> They have codenames.
<airtonix> !enter | Nollog
<ubottu> Nollog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nollog> wh
<Nollog> at?
<Flare183> eirann, xjunior: come in ##FireFlare . I know how to fix both of your problems*
<Flare183> Sorry
<nocturnus> mintux: can you summarize it for me, i'm in tty and no GUY
<nocturnus> GUI
<dibs_> s4aluck: my apt-get doesn't seem to have it?
<d4rkn3ss> does any1 know which programm can make a moving picture, like a gif?
<MrPiracy> i cant open live stream at mms://189.89.152.54:9933. Please i need help
<hal> Losha: http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2005/06/msg00938.html . Credits go to duffydack for the links he posted.  Thanks duffydack , acicula etc for your answers
<jrib>  d4rkn3ss gimp?
<guntbert> !piracy | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<d4rkn3ss> jrib, can i make a moving gif with gimp?
<dibs_> deff Gimp
<jrib> d4rkn3ss: yes...
<faron>  hello everybody does anybody know which package installer Xubuntu 8.04 comes with as default ?
<d4rkn3ss> jrib, thx :)
<dibs_> Anyone know where I can get actual help?
<mintux> nocturnus pm
<nocturnus> mintux: you can just paste it here
<nocturnus> 50 lines isn't so much
<airtonix> dibs_, use apt-cache to search for packages if you're not familiar with the proper package name. apt-cache search firefox
<dibs_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<d4rkn3ss> jrib, erm... how can i make moving pictures with gimp?^^
<faron> dibs what do you want help with ?
<nmvictor> My enter key is not working in my iBook and so their is a key next to my arrow keys which functions as the enter key, however some terminal apps  like mocp and emacs cant detect this key as the enter key, is their a way to map any other key combination to do this?
<jrib> d4rkn3ss: type "gimp gif" in google, read gimp docs that come up :)
<Demiurge> Do I have to compile ntfs-3g if I want to upgrade it? Can't find any repositories for it(versions newer than 2009.4.4).
<guntbert> !paste | mintux nocturnus
<ubottu> mintux nocturnus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<invisibleman> yoo
<mintux> nocturnus: User instigated low-level formatting (LLF) of hard disks was common in the 1980s. Typically this involved setting up the MFM pattern on the disk, so that sectors of bytes could be successfully written to it. With the advent of RLL encoding, low-level formatting grew increasingly uncommon, and most modern hard disks are embedded systems, which are low-level formatted at the factory with the physical geometry dimensions and thus not subject to use
<s4aluck> dibs_: Whait I'll give you an address and you have to follow the instructions
<d4rkn3ss> jrib, thx a lot
<invisibleman> 4chan.org
<airtonix> !ot | invisibleman
<ubottu> invisibleman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<invisibleman> mk
<dibs_> s4aluck http://pastie.org/876115
<nmvictor> which package provide H.264 decoder for ?
<tieri> So no one have had any problems whit auto login after updating? I have fresh install and after I Installed all available updates I get the login screen again.
<s4aluck> dibs_: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/02/ubuntuzilla-repository-makes-firefox-36.html
<nocturnus> tieri: ?
<Alcor> no 1 is on #ubunto-offtopic
<guntbert> Alcor: its #ubuntu-offtopic
<nocturnus> probably because every is busy
<airtonix> s4aluck, why not just use the ppa?
<Alcor> oops
<guntbert> nocturnus: stop your "smart" comments please
<CountDown> Why does Empathy stop scrolling chat message after a while?
<dibs_> s4aluck: I already have firefox 3.6ninstalled and working, what I am getting at is any install I do now give those stupid fucking firefox errors and fails to install anything properly and it's driving me fucking nuts
<airtonix> s4aluck, dibs_ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<airtonix> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nocturnus> guntbert: Thanks for the compliment - and although I wouldn't consider them smart, I had to ask, wouldn't that be a breath of fresh air around here ... 'smart' ?
<dibs_> excuse the french
<CountDown> Yeah.  I'm sitting on my dad's lap right now.
<tieri> nocturnus: I am trying to set up a home NAS server. And can't get auto login to work. It works fine after install, but when I updated my distro it gives me the login screen again. Even the auto login is enablet
<jaraco> In the past, I've sourced the /etc/init.d/tomcat6 script to determine the locations used by TOMCAT. In the Ubuntu package, this script ends with "exit 0" so I can't source it. Is there any reason to think I couldn't just remove that line?
<nocturnus> tieri: Hmm ...
<s4aluck> dibs_: I think this is better because it alway updates to the newest version of firefox or thunderbird
<airtonix> tieri, why does a NAS need a gui ?
<socket_77> dibs_: try sudo aptitude upgrade
<tieri> nocturnus: Tryed whit ubuntu 9.10 and xubuntu 9.10
<zcat[1]> tieri:  you realise you do not need to login, or even have a GUI, on a NAS server?
<dibs_> s4aluck: ok will try install, but I bet I still get the same bs errors
<s4aluck> dibs_: i mean is better to use ubuntuzilla
<dibs_> k cheers
<airtonix> s4aluck, explain the logic behind that
<nocturnus> tieri: How did you set up autologin in the first place?
<tieri> airtonix: because I am new to linux and i find some things easyer to config whit gui
<s4aluck> dibs_: no way, no reason to have problems
<airtonix> s4aluck, explain the logic behind that
<tieri> nocturnus: from applications->system->login screen
<s4aluck> airtonix: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/02/ubuntuzilla-repository-makes-firefox-36.html read the coments
<Freze> Hahahahahahha
<ePax> Is it possible to link some commands outside of root?
<nocturnus> tieri: try unsetting it and then re-setting it
<Freze> Woops.. Wrong copypaste.
<nocturnus> ePax: ?
<airtonix> s4aluck, yes i saw the page and i dont see any reason to use it over the ppa.
<ePax> i mean outside of chroot
<ePax> meen*
<tieri> nocturnus: all ready tryed it.
<airtonix> s4aluck, its also not for karmic.
<nocturnus> ePax: link how?
<nocturnus> guntbert: are you obese, by any chance?
<ePax> nocturnus: with soft link
<nocturnus> ePax: sure just mount the location
<s4aluck> airtonix: cause when new version comes you have again to look for ppa but ubuntuzulla aotomaticaly upgrade it
<nocturnus> tieri: how does the .xinitrc look like in ~
<airtonix> s4aluck, dibs_ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<nocturnus> ~ is the home directory of the user you are logging in from
<tieri> nocturnus: I will check. What should I be looking for? I am quite noob whit linux
<airtonix> s4aluck, looks like that one ppa holds many versions
<nocturnus> tieri: Perhaps if you xdm is missing there ...
<CyberSix> nelieee12 is spamming
<tieri> nocturnus: Ill check.
<s4aluck> airtonix: yeah, it depends on your test which to take
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any Ubuntu apps that can embed cover art picture into an MP4 video file? I need this for my new WD TV.
<lxsysweb_pc3> Metacity is nomming my cpus, and it won't die. What should I do???
<airtonix> s4aluck, to be honest that script looks complicated too
<airtonix> lxsysweb_pc3, sudo killall metacity -9
<dibs_> ahhhh WTF 99% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (34.52.53.34)]
<ikonia> dibs_: control your language please.
<nocturnus> LinuxGuy2009: you can check with lsof
<nocturnus> ikonia: you filled in the blanks
<ikonia> what ?
<nocturnus> Pardon me?
<lxsysweb_pc3> airtonix, thanks!
<dibs_> ikonia: sorry, I just want to get rid of all these errors, driving me crazt
<dibs_> *crazy
<LinuxGuy2009> nocturnus: What is lsof?
<ikonia> dibs_: understandable, no problem
<airtonix> lxsysweb_pc3, it worked?
<nocturnus> LinuxGuy2009: Its like a soft sofa, made of sponge
<dibs_> install wtf and then try wtf is lsof
<ikonia> nocturnus: stop with the stupid comments,
<ikonia> dibs_: I've told you about your language - last warning
<dibs_> it's a legitimate app
<nocturnus> LinuxGuy2009: try running lsof |grep binary_name , where binary_name is the name of the program you're looking for
<ikonia> dibs_: I know
<s4aluck> airtonix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397454/ read it
<dibs_> then why are you giving me petty greif about it
<LinuxGuy2009> nocturnus: I dont know the name of the app im looking for.
<nocturnus> LinuxGuy2009: oh ..
<dibs_> are we only allowed to speak of ikonia sanctioned apps?
<nocturnus> LinuxGuy2009: well then how do you know what you're looking for?
<ikonia> dibs_: a.) it's it really the tool to use (man is fine) b.) after I've just asked you to control your langauge, is it wise to push that applicaiton over others
<nmvictor> is their a way to customize mocp in ubuntu?
<datadigger> LinuxGuy2009: lsof = list open files
<LinuxGuy2009> nocturnus: I need something that can embed cover art into an MP4 video. Its not hard.
<nocturnus> datadigger: not only open files
<nocturnus> LinuxGuy2009: i don't know of an app
<nocturnus> LinuxGuy2009: google for a tutorial
<LinuxGuy2009> datadigger: How would listing open files help with cover art in an MP4?
<datadigger> nocturnus: I know. Just trying to make LinuxGuy2009 curious enough to read the man page ;)
<airtonix> s4aluck, note the "daily" on that ppa. and if i have to start using more than one program to update my software ill go back to using windows.
<datadigger> <LinuxGuy2009> nocturnus: What is lsof?
<nocturnus> datadigger: He doesn't seem to be interested in foam sofas.
<ikonia> nocturnus: last warning about the offtopic comments
<LinuxGuy2009> datadigger: Your about worthless too. Please stop trying.
<nocturnus> ikonia: excuse me?
<ikonia> nocturnus: lsof is nothing to do with sofas - so please stop referncing it to people,
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, did you mean mp4 video or just audio file ?
<nocturnus> ikonia: I was trying to entice him to look it up himself, kind of like datadigger  did
<TTilus> no humor allowed
<ikonia> nocturnus: just help him, referncing sofa's isn't helpful
<s4aluck> airtonix: no, you will recieve a notice and if you like to upgrade it  you have to open the terminal as usual
<nocturnus> That's proposterous I see humour all the time here, its just not as creative as my puns
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: Yes MP4 video. I already use EasyTag-AAC for aac audio.
<nocturnus> ikonia: I don't think anyone was referencing sofas here ...
<ikonia> nocturnus: you did - please stop
<airtonix> s4aluck, and to be honest why should i start having seperate update managers for just one program? counter productive.
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, ok.
<nocturnus> ikonia: I honestly don't know anything about soft spongy sofas
<janjok> Hi is this appropriate channel fro questions regarding lucid?
<ikonia> janjok: #ubuntu+1 is the right channel
<LinuxGuy2009> #ubuntu+1
<janjok> ty
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, and you want the cover image to be a part of the mp4 binary ?
 * TTilus likes sofas
<ikonia> TTilus: stop please
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: Yeah that would be great.
<dibs_> ikonia http://pastie.org/876150 you want me to control language, then please make this work for me
<ikonia> dibs_: control your language if it works or not, but let's check the problem
<s4aluck> airtonix: it's up to you. if you think tha ppa install to you is better than ubuntuzulla do your way
<dibs_> ikonia deal
<ikonia> dibs_: it looks like you're 3rd party repo is dead
<dibs_> Appreciated eh, i have been trying to get help for this for months
<ikonia> dibs_: I'm assuming packages.freecontrib.org  is a 3rd party repo
<dibs_> ok so how can I remove it? also the NZ repos seem to fail but i caan't see them in my sources dialogue
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, just a long shot here : but have you tried handbrake?
<s4aluck> airtonix: I prefer the ubuntuzilla way that's all
<ikonia> dibs_: you can use the software sources tool, or just remove them from /etc/apt/sources.list
<dibs_> I turned it off in sources but it doesn't seem to have worked
<inertial> how do I add the debian unstable repository if I'm using ubuntu?
<ikonia> dibs_: ahh hang on, look in /etc/apt/sources.d (check that path) for individual repo files
<phrix> hi all... I cant share folder, it said you might not have pernission to use the network resource. The specified network name is no longer available... I'm running karmic... this is my samba.conf, http://pastebin.com/XRJJrPhS... any clue...??
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: Yes I love handbrake its awesome. Ripping all my DVDs with it for the WD TV. Just wish I could embed the cover with it. HandBrake 0.9.4 font do it as far as I have ever seen.
<airtonix> s4aluck, thats nice but when you are offering help to novices, its generally best to provide methods that conform the standard system of installing and updating software.
<Stargaze> MiShary, please do not spam
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, unfortunate.
<glaksmono> guys
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: don't do it I mean
<LinuxGuy2009> Yes
<glaksmono> where is xorg.conf in Ubuntu 9.10?
<glaksmono> i try to follow this tutorial: http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=76340
<fwaokda> I'm having some trouble with a wubi install... I posted on the forums if anyone thinks they might be able to help me could they take a look? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8989319#post8989319
<s4aluck> airtonix: I am also novice but I prefer that way too
<psion> so, I'm using ubuntu netbook remix and I added a program to the internet panel (facebook in chromium's app mode). I updated the icon, but when I favorite the app, the icon reverts back to the regular app launcher icon
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, i use moovidia and i just assume it keeps the coverart for my movies as a seperate image after grabbing it from some where like imdb...
<modestas> hola
<airtonix> !es | modestas
<ubottu> modestas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<modestas> como stan?
<dibs_>  Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch How to remove or fix?
<infestor>  i am gonna reinstall ubuntu but one question. win 7 has a partition called system reserved
<infestor>  if i remove it will grub know that there is a  win 7 installation?
 * infestor ?
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: Yeah. The WD TV can work that way too, seperate jpg (i hate lossy images) same name as MP4 in the same folder. Would have been a lot cleaner with it embeded though. I scanned all my covers already.
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, maybe ffmpeg can do this ?
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: hmm I can check. That would be on the command line right?
<callaghan> glaksmono: which version of virtualbox are you using? it works fine for me with 3.1.4 without editing xorg.conf
<ikonia> dibs_: check in /etc/apt/sources.d
<charles_b> I want to install a snapshot of JDK 7 (under ubuntu, obviously) for a program I am writing. Should
<charles_b> I download a JDK file or a JRE jar file?
<charles_b> This may be more of a Java question than an Ubuntu question....but if anybody could tell me the difference, that would be great.
<charles_b> The JDK file is a binary and
<charles_b> the JRE file is a .jar
<dibs_> ikonia nothing in sources.d
<callaghan> charles_b: jdk = java development kit, jre = java runtime environment
<inertial> if I want to install some package which is only on debian unstable how do i do that?
<ikonia> dibs_: can you pastebin ls -la /etc/apt for me please I've not got an ubuntu box to hand at the moment
<charles_b> Ah
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, found this : http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=62723
<charles_b> I ought to go with the JDK then.
<guntbert> charles_b: I don't know - but jdk=jave development kit  and jre=jave runtime environment (maybe that helps to decide)
<jaraco> charles_b: Since you're developing, you probably want the JDK.
<guntbert> *java
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, check out #8
<glaksmono> callaghan
<glaksmono> callaghan: i'm using the latest version.. how do you do that?
<callaghan> charles_b: the jdk helps when you are developing the application, so i suggest you use that one
<jaraco> charles_b: Why it appears to be a different format than the JRE is somewhat strange - if you've only got a .JAR file, that's not enough to run JAVA, as it requires JAVA.
<agike> agike
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, so it seems that even if you do get the cover image embedded, that only certain players will acknowledge it
<charles_b> Well, I can download
<biborn> salam semua...
<dibs_> ikonia http://pastie.org/876171
<ikonia> thanks
<charles_b> I can download a "self extracting JDK file" (which is a .bin) or a "self extracting JRE Jar file" (which is a .jar)
<Ashfire908> In Kate, when I open the terminal widget, the bottom stretches out to fit the terminal, but no terminal appears.
<glaksmono> callaghan: it's still couldn't be as high resolution as the host OS :(
<tharkun> Is there a program in ubuntu that works with polar watches?
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: Right exactly. The WD TV comes with a sample media CD with MP4 videos that show covers on the WD TV. So I know it supports it. But yeah good point.
<charles_b> I intuitively thought to go with the JDK .bin file, since I'm using the JDK, but I wanted to double check.
<charles_b> Thanks again.
<callaghan> glaksmono: i just boot up the vm, give me a sec
<glaksmono> callaghan: alright :)
<Ashfire908> Never mind, just needed to install Konsole.
<BrixSat> i dont have sound on my ubuntu, and my windowz system is not detected
<ikonia> dibs_: not quite what I was expecting, can you pastebin your current sources.list please
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, ok i think the keyword you're looking for to narrow this down is "udta atom"
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, http://www.sharewareguide.net/article/Tip/mpeg-4(mp4)--how-tos.html#mp4howto4
<s4aluck> airtonix: i think that you are trying to teach the novices the laziest way or the "windows" way to deal with the software for linux, uh?
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: Trying out AtomicParsley since its already in the repos. Might be what i need.
<dibs_> ikonia sure gimme a sec
<LinuxGuy2009> s4aluck: Please stop.
<callaghan> glaksmono: when you enter fullscreen mode, does the resolution change? (fullscreen mode: host+f)
<glaksmono> yes
<glaksmono> i have it a bit higher now
<dibs_> ikonia http://pastie.org/876178
<glaksmono> 1360 x 768
<Jon-> I am trying to get Pidgin to alert me VIA the built in message system or with the system tray icon (flashing). Any ideas? It seems to only like to use its system tray icon and when you tell it to never display, it doesn't give you any notification on new messages.
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, http://atomicparsley.sourceforge.net/
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, haha i jus found that
<glaksmono> but the host resolution is 1600 x 1200
<conb123> Anyone here use mupen64plus?
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: Thank you so much for your help. AtomicParsley is made exactly for what I neeeded. You da man!!!
<callaghan> glaksmono: you still have a black border in fullscreen mode?
<glaksmono> callaghan: yep
<Jon-> I am trying to get Pidgin to alert me VIA the built in message system or with the system tray icon (flashing). Any ideas? It seems to only like to use its system tray icon and when you tell it to never display, it doesn't give you any notification on new messages.
<dibs_> switch to empathy
<callaghan> glaksmono: make sure you have dkms installed so a kernel update doesn't kill your guest additions and reinstall them using sudo sh VBLinuxAdditions-x86.run (or AMD64)
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: You dont happen to know off hand if jpg compression set at 100% quality is that still technically lossy or is it then lossless?
<msandbu> hi guys, I have a fileserver running ubuntu thats connected to my TV, but I dont have a keyboard attached to it, so I have to SSH into the box, is there a command that I can run from ssh to start VLC or any media player on the TV?
<airtonix> LinuxGuy2009, not sure but i dont think so
<callaghan> glaksmono: if I turn off the additions, i have the exact same behaviour as you describe
<digitalfiz> Jon-, there is a plugin for the build in ubuntu notification system in synaptic andi  wouldnt use empathy it sucks :P
<LinuxGuy2009> airtonix: Ok thats what I figured. Thanks for your great help!
<jrib> msandbu: set your DISPLAY variable appropriately and then run vlc
<airtonix> digitalfiz, why is that ?
<hiexpo> hello all my question is i have a ath 5007 wireless card built in my laptop and i bought a netgear wnda3100 usb wireless dongle after a little work i managed to find a river but now how do i enable it
<agike> Hi, I am using ubuntu 9.10 with a 20" screen. I have edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf but keep getting 800x600 max resolution. It is capable of 1600x1200 .. I have pasted xorg.conf to http://pastebin.com/T89mccfZ and would appreciate any constructive comments.
<glaksmono> callaghan: so what am i suppose to do to have the dkms installed? i'm new to linux
<xorl> so anoying, I don't know WHERE apache is getting www-data for I have changed it in every file in /etc I could find envvars, you name it
<xorl> one of the processes is STILL called www-data
<digitalfiz> airstrike, just seems like a reattempt at pidgin only not as far along
<callaghan> glaksmono: open up a terminal and type dkms and press enter, if it is installed no error message will appear :)
<airtonix> hiexpo, have you read through the wifi docs on the ubuntu wiki? (shortcut enabling drivers in linux involves kernel modules, which are enabled with modprobe module-name)
<airtonix> xorl, why are you trying to change the username for apache ?
<xorl> airtonix: Security reasons.
<glaksmono> callaghan: not installed, i do the sudo apt-get
<hiexpo> airtonix, no i haven't
<xorl> It's weird though
<airtonix> !wifi | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xorl> the core process runs as root, second proces comes up as www-data, third and forth, yeah, they're the user I defined
<xorl> but WHY is www-data still being called
<FloodBot4> xorl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xorl> uhhh, I guess I type too fast for the bot haha
<jrib> xorl: just don't press enter to break up a thought
<ikonia> dibs_: you still there ?
<airtonix> hiexpo, im not familiar with your particular wifi device, but i can tell you that the easiest way to get it working just to get simple network access would be to use the ndiswrapper method
<guntbert> xorl: no, you press <enter> too often
<xorl> guntbert: well that would be the same for most everyone in here :p all my statements were longer than anyone I seen except the bots
<guntbert> xorl: sorry for the doublette :)
<airtonix> xorl, see : !enter
<xorl> airtonix: ...
<xorl> You didn't just see the bot tell me that?
<jrib> xorl: anyway, apache shouldn't be running as root...
<xorl> jrib: It always starts a core process as root :P then forks off the rest of the processes as the proper user
<jrib> xorl: yes, as it should
<xorl> problem is, it's forking off as two users... Which is completely not what I am telling it to do and NOT defined anywhere.
<jrib> xorl: oh, I thought you were trying to get it to run as root always
<xorl> I have checked EVERY config file in /etc/apache2/ for www-data (it doesn't exist anymore)
<xorl> I made sure of that.
<xorl> yet, somehow one of the first forked processes is run as www-data, that is either a bug or just wrong somehow
<Ramy>  i've a problem in ubuntu
<Ramy> when i try to open it says
<Ramy> mount /dev on /root/dev :failed
<Ramy> mount /proc on /root/proc :failed
<Ramy> ......
<Ramy> and displays a command line
<FloodBot4> Ramy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> xorl: what are you trying to accomplish?
<xorl> jrib: Just as I said, just changing the user and the group of apache for security reasons.
<xorl> So people can't guess user/group and try to do nasty stuff or attempt nasty stuff at least.
<xorl> I changed User/Group to the specified user I wanted, changed it in envvars to the users I wanted, still, nothing.
<digitalfiz> xomas, /etc/apache2/envvars is where that should be set
<glaksmono> callaghan: it's even smaller now, i only have 800x600 max. I installed dkms using sudo apt-get, and reinstalled the VBoxLinuxAddition-86.run
<xorl> digitalfiz: already did that.
<jrib> xorl: what does "I changed User/Group" mean?
<xorl> And I said that,.
<Ramy> *i've aproblem
<Trek> !ask | Ramy
<ubottu> Ramy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ramy> when i try to open it says
<Trek> !enter | Ramy
<ubottu> Ramy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Myrtti> !pastebin | Ramy
<ubottu> Ramy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<callaghan> glaksmono: please check if the additions are running: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv status
<Ramy> k
<dibs_> ikonia am back, did you find anything?
<Ramy> mount /dev on /root/dev :failed mount /proc on /root/proc :failed ......
<callaghan> glaksmono: sorry, wrong command: /etc/init.d/vboxadd status
<glaksmono> no such file or directory
<glaksmono> callaghan: it says that it's currently running
<Ramy> mount /dev on /root/dev :failed mount*/proc on /root/proc :failed ......
<guntbert> !repeat | Ramy
<ubottu> Ramy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Trek> Ramy, please listen to me:  stop using enter as punctuation, and PLEASE post everything on as few lines as you can
<Trek> !enter | Ramy
<ubottu> Ramy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PyroPhelia> what is the easist way to jail a user?
<callaghan> glaksmono: try pressing host+a, does that make a difference?
<jrib> xorl: well?
<Trek> pytophelia: jail a user???
<Trek> pyrophelia: jail a user???
<terry_> Ramy: What are you trying to do?  Explain your situation, (ask questions and we answer as best we can).
<glaksmono> no
<PyroPhelia> Trek, chroot.  so they can't leave their home directory
<glaksmono> callaghan: no
<sascha_> anybody has expirience in php 5.3.1 and ubuntu?
<Ramy> i'm sry
<xorl> jrib: Means I forcefully went into the config bypassing envvars and changed it.
<jrib> sascha_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<dibs_> ikonia help me ikonia, your my only hope
<PyroPhelia> I don't care what they do in the home directory, I just don't want them to leave it
<Trek> pytophelia: ah, thanks for the clarification, but sorry I cant help you ther
<jrib> xorl: and then?
<xorl> started apache, like a human
<xorl> same issue.
<callaghan> glaksmono: i take it that you have changed the xorg.conf yourself after installing the guest additions first?
<jrib> xorl: did you stop apache first?  How are you starting it?
<jrib> !who | xorl
<ubottu> xorl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<terry_> Ramy: What is your native language?  (We can direct you to a different channel if you need us to.)
<xorl> from the init script
<jrib> xorl: and my first question?
<guntbert> PyroPhelia: no regular user can write anything outside his home directory (except to /tmp)
<Slade-> hmm apt-get dist-upgrade isnt working for me to upgrade for 8.04 LTS  do i need to do something fancy to make it work?
<Ramy> *i can't open ubuntu *this mesage appears *mount /dev on /root/dev :failed
<jrib> !upgrade | Slade-
<ubottu> Slade-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<xorl> Just trying to change the user/group apache runs as. That's it.
<Slade-> jrib: thanks
<jrib> xorl: did you stop apache first?
<terry_> Ramy: Are you trying to read a Ubuntu CD?
<xorl> jrib: I've made the changes, it doesn't exactly ignore them, it just does it wrong.
<PyroPhelia> guntbert, I know.  but I don't want them to leave that directory.  Period.
<xorl> jrib: of course i did, i'm not 2
<glaksmono> callaghan: i haven't edited the xorg.conf, since I couldn't find it.. what i did was that i installed xdms (or whatever it was) that you said, then reinstalled the VBoxAdditions
<xorl> jrib: I've been using apache for almost a decade, i've never ONCE encountered this issue.
<terry_> Ramy: Are you wanting to install Ubuntu on your PC?
<jrib> xorl: being sarcastic doesn't make people helping you enthusiastic about help you...
<Ramy> no i've installed it
<glaksmono> callaghan: am i suppose to install the VBOx first, then the xdms ?
<xorl> jrib: That wasn't sarcasm.
<Ramy> and i want to restore my data on it
<airtonix> glaksmono, other way round, dkms then vbox
<jrib> xorl: good luck with your issue
<callaghan> glaksmono: no, dkms first, thats ok, let me check someting
<guntbert> PyroPhelia: you *can* chroot them - but you would have to provide all binaries, libs,... within the chroot
<xorl> Welp, time to hit up the mailing list and wait for the same exact answers.
<glaksmono> airtonix, callaghan: that's exactly what I did
<airtonix> glaksmono, am i right in assuming you had vbox installed previously before encountering the concept of dkms ?
<glaksmono> airtonix: yes..
<airtonix> glaksmono, ok so can i also assume you then uninstalled vbox then immediatly installed dkms without first restarting the system ?
<lullabud> is there a distribution based on ubuntu that includes the non-free things like proprietary codecs?
<glaksmono> airtonix: i didn't uninstall the vbox first :(
<lullabud> ...out of the box, that is...
<defn> try to keep it on topic please
<airtonix> glaksmono, ah ok, because vbox installs kernel modules that dkms will want to handle, i suggest uninstalling vbox and restarting, then after login install dkms then virtualbox
<PyroPhelia> guntbert, yea I know, that's what I want to do
<lullabud> also, is there an ubuntu livecd that includes vim?  .oO( why on earth did they not include that.......? )
<glaksmono> airtonix: ok let me try that, how do you uninstall? i forgot lol
<NinoScript> I messed up something with xmodmap, is there anyway to reset my keyboard? :(
<callaghan> airtonix: are you talking about virtualbox or the guest additions?
<Ramy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397477/
<airtonix> glaksmono, sudo apt-get remove virtualbox (i think its virtualbox)
<airtonix> callaghan, just virtualbox and the way dkms will handle it
<glaksmono> it says virtualbox is not installed
<callaghan> airtonix: glaksmono has ubuntu as a guest system
<Ganymede> hey, i was wondering, i'm trying to set up a home router on a 1 GB compact flash card using one of those CF card to IDE converters from eBay, but the size in fdisk -l keeps coming out to 32 MB. i'm pretty sure the CF card is 1 GB (i've had 1 GB of pictures on it before)...what should i be looking at to fix tihs?
<majorastro> ok
<airtonix> callaghan, ok, guest additions should be stored as a deb file somewhere in the system waiting for you to mount.
<airtonix> callaghan, you / glaksmono
<Trek> Ganymede: how did you format the flash card?
<frikinz> PyroPhelia, how are your user logging into the machine?
<lullabud> Ganymede: did you try writing zeros over the disk first?  sometimes partition tables get messed up and the only way to really fix them is to write zeros.
<Ganymede> Trek, according to fdisk -l, it is a FAT16 volume that is greater than 32 MB.
<airtonix> glaksmono, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<Trek> Ganymede: you using a CLI interface or a GUI
<Ganymede> Trek, CLI
<callaghan> glaksmono: one last try: just try to change the size of the virtualbox window, that works for me, the guest additions automatically change the size of the guest...
<Trek> Ganymede: and you're unable to reformat the device to take up the full gig?
<Ganymede> lullabud, well i was hoping the dd the entire flash card before writing zeros to it...to see what pictures i can pull out using photorec, before installing linux onto it
<airtonix> glaksmono, callaghan so you already have the guest additions for ubuntu mounted then ?
<Ganymede> Trek, see above ^^
<glaksmono> airtonix: it doesn't return anything
<datadigger> glaksmono: /join #vbox  (although it is rather quiet at the moment)
<majorastro> ok
<glaksmono> datadigger: done
<lullabud> Ganymede: what's preventing you from running dd to dump the whole card?  also, have you tried putting it in a camera or something else to see what size is reported?
<glaksmono> callaghan: so what are you suggesting? :-?
<callaghan> airtonix: he installed dkms, and then the guest additions again (using sudo sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run from the mounted cd)
<Ganymede> lullabud, dd stops after copying 32 MB because it thinks it's at the end of the card...
<lullabud> Ganymede: try using dcfldd, it's got additional features that help when disks are messed up.
<Ganymede> lullabud, thanks, i'll look into it
<PyroPhelia> frinkinz, sftp
<callaghan> glaksmono: if the guest additions are correctly installed (mouse pointer integration works) then just unmaximize the window and maximize it again, that does the trick for me
<airtonix> callaghan, ok ( i do remember that guest additions with ubuntu as the guest was not so simple, i do however have virtualboz 3.1 and a 9.10 iso here so i should test it out)
<blaine00> Hello everyone!
<callaghan> glaksmono: and make sure that machine/auto resize guest display is checked
<callaghan> airtonix: yeah me too, vbox 3.1.4, ubuntu 9.10 as a guest, installed dkms, then the additions, works fine for me...
<Trek> how can I turn off IPv6 on my ubuntu system?
<airtonix> Trek, why would you want to ?
<Trek> airtonix: my ISPs dont like ipv6, it causes conflicts
<airtonix> Trek, first guess is that it would involve lots of recompiling
<syrius> google.com is the domain name is that what it is called and then its digits are called ip addresses I know that
<syrius> but what is the technical name for the address?
<airtonix> syrius, hostname or fully qualified domain name
<frikinz> PyroPhelia, a few years ago, you needed to change the home user to /home/user/./ in /etc/password to tell openssh to chroot the user. that's the first step. then ldd is your friend. I used this for full ssh. for sftp _only_ you can look here http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<syrius> like what about addresses like ~nightsjam@host-72-174-92-176.grf-mt.client.bresnan.net that might not be the ip in there when you do a lookup
<nightsjammies> quick question...how do I share folders/ files between my system and virtualbox?
<airtonix> syrius, sorry your talking about the ip address ?
<Ganymede> lullabud, i should point out that the OS only sees 32 MB of the CF Card: http://pastebin.com/1mKJ7gj5 should i just ask dcfldd to keep copying past the end of /dev/sda by using a bs and count that have a product greater than 32 MB?
<airtonix> syrius, that example is just a URI
<syrius> no I am talking about the address that when you do a lookup he becomes an ip airtonix
<z0man> How do I view my ipod videos on an Ubuntu 9.10?
<airtonix> z0man, i think totem or banshee have a plugin to let you do this
<syrius> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras z0man
<nightsjammies> vbox z0man..
<nightsjammies> Or that..
<z0man> is vbox virtualbox?
<syrius> z0man, it might not work though if they are DRM encrypted
<z0man> aw ok thanks soo much
<airtonix> nightsjammies, 1) power down the guest 2) edit the settings 3) shared folders 4) add a folder
<nightsjammies> ahh...okay.
<z0man> I give them a try
<Ganymede> nightsjammies, 1. you may use the built in shared folders feature, 2. you may put it in bridged networking mode and use NFS, SSHFS, CIFS, or something like that
<airtonix> nightsjammies, 2) edit as in edit the guest settings
<lullabud> Ganymede: that is interesting... You can try the dclfdd idea, worst that can happen is that it fails again.
<syrius> if you don't care about proprietary software you can use the win32 codes on mplayer and put them in /usr/lib/win32 z0man
<syrius> I think those codecs only work with mplayer
<syrius> but I am not sure
<syrius> I have tried them out
<Ganymede> lullabud, disk identifier is of zeros is a bit weird too, usually, the disk identifier is some random string of hex
<syrius> it allowed me to play drm protected films
<nightsjammies> um, nfs, sshfs, cifs?
<z0man> aw ok
<z0man> thanks syruis
<syrius> decompress them
<blaine00> I have an issue with one of those terrible bcm43xx drivers... during a live boot of 9.10 on a HP laptop, the restricted hardware manager actually automatically detects it and gives me the option to use it. After installing 9.10, it no longer auto-detects it. I'm guessing the CD has drivers that aren't installed... any ideas on how to use the CD to install the driver?
<airtonix> blaine00, give output of : lspci | grep broadcom
<airtonix> blaine00, i mean give output of : lspci -nn | grep broadcom
<frikinz> PyroPhelia, I just checked on ubuntu karmic, it does not work. it has changed..
<blaine00> okay... one moment while I pull it up
<airtonix> blaine00, also what hp laptop ?
<Ganymede> lullabud, yep, dfcldd without any special options still gives me a 32 MB image dump...maybe i have no choice but to zero out the drive and then hope the OS picks up more than 32 MB? will i be able to "rescan" the drive after zeroing it out? rebooting would be a bit inconvenient now
<lullabud> Ganymede: i have a usb key here that has the same identifier
<LateralForce> is there any way to make ubuntu not go into suspend when certain apps are running?
<blaine00> it is a ze2000
<wladek> welcome
<wladek> :)
<wladek> GKS KATOWICE HOOLIGANS
<lullabud> Ganymede: what you could do is zero out the first few mb, then try again...
<FloodBot4> wladek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lullabud> Ganymede: or zero out the first 32gb, and then just use that.  if it can't see past that it can't write to it, so that data is theoretically safe... though, i can't be sure that's how CF would treat it.
<Ganymede> lullabud, first few megabytes tells the OS how big the sum of the partitions is or something, which is what Linux uses to GUESS the total disk size?
<lullabud> Ganymede: there is space at the beginning of a disk that describes the partitions and stuff, so yeah, writing zeros to the beginning of the disk can clear up partition problems.
<frikinz> PyroPhelia, ah yes I forgot it actually needs a patch.. http://chrootssh.sourceforge.net/ . As said it worked for me some years ago. Not sure if this is the simplest as you asked. As of today, maybe new methods.
<emilia> hej
<airtonix> LateralForce, yes and no. 1) best way is to create a python script that utilises dbus 2) but... it requires that the program in question already talks to dbus.
<emilia> :)
<airtonix> LateralForce, im not sure it will work but you could try using the gnome-appelt : caffine
<lullabud> Ganymede: i actually don't think this is a problem that can be solved by writing zeros to the beginning of the disk... but hey, i surely don't know everything, and it's worth a shot.  you were going to do it anyway.
<LateralForce> airtonix, ok, thanks ill check it out
<emilia> Witam wszystkich
<blaine00> the lspci command did nothing... was it "sudo lspci -nn | grep broadcom"?
<outer_space> how did "workspace switcher" take everything I had in the right column, move it to left column, left column to center, and center to right?  It somehow switched them all over!
<lullabud> Ganymede: actually, you could just go ahead and dump zeros over the first 32gb since you already have an image of that disk.
<airtonix> !info caffeine | LateralForce
<ubottu> LateralForce: Package caffeine does not exist in karmic
<frikinz> PyroPhelia, ah http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny  no patch needed anymore
<Flare183> !info Kaffine | LateralForce
<ubottu> LateralForce: Package Kaffine does not exist in karmic
<Flare183> o.O
<airtonix> LateralForce, https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ppa
<LateralForce> airtonix, i remember reading something about a script thats run before suspend. maybe i could use it to check for running apps and inhibit suspend
<blaine00> I actually tried the b43-fwcutter as well...
<BrixSat> i dont have sound on my ubuntu, and my windowz system is not detected
<Ganymede> lullabud, nope...wrote zeroes all over the /dev/sda then did partprobe /dev/sda and it still thinks it's 32 MB... =(
<blaine00> it is frustrating because the live boot detected it
<lullabud> Ganymede: what does your digital camera tell you about it?
<faron> anybody tell me how to find out about my graphics card ?
<airtonix> LateralForce, could do but its messy and requires you to edit stuff  as root (so its not really going to be a scalable solution for userland) which is why i suggest you use dbus since you can inhibit suspend, screensaver and all kinds of things without being root or having to continuously poll a program to check for stuff.
<lullabud> Ganymede: moreover, what does the card say on it?
<airtonix> blaine00, yes sudo lspic (apologies)
<z0man> I've installed  all this software and I still cannot see the ipod videos :(
<blaine00> that is okay
<Ganymede> lullabud, digital camera says it's about 936 MB (back when i used it in my digital camera) and the camera says, "Canon 1 GB" or something on it...i can't look at it now since it's inside the case
<faron> hey there lullabud ! how ya dion today ?
<arn0> open irc.labri.u-bordeaux.fr
<z0man> I have tried using vbox with xp
<z0man> do i need to use itunes?
<Ganymede> lullabud, you think maybe i have to run some hdparm stuff on it and change it's ATA mode or something like that to see the remaining 1 GB?
<Ganymede> it's actually a sandisk
<airtonix> z0man, are they drm encrypted videos ?
<z0man> I'm not sure
<lullabud> what's up faron
<airtonix> z0man, you might like to check out floola
<z0man> they mp4
<blaine00> "lspic" is not found...
<airtonix> blaine00, lspci
<Ganymede> lullabud, interestingly, it gets detected in dmseg as "SanDisk SDCFB-32", which is indeed a 32 MB compact flash card...but i'm sure this is the same card i've taken 1GB of pictures onto
<blaine00> "sudo lspci -nn | grep broadcom" does nothing
<faron> lullabud do you know anything about how I can find out info about the graphics card/driver on this system ?
<nightsjammies> okay, quick question, where do I find that shared folder in vbox under xp?
<LateralForce> airtonix, is caffeine equivalent to Power Manager Inhibit Applet?
<lullabud> Ganymede: perhaps you had two cards and they got swapped?  perhaps a friend of yours swapped your cf card at a party when they had your camera?
<airtonix> blaine00, ah ok it wants case sensitive words : sudo lspci -nn | grep Broadcom
<Ganymede> lullabud, i do not own any 32 MB flash cards...and it did say 1 GB on the cover sticker when i put it in...but i suppose i have no choice now but to take a second look...
<lullabud> faron: sudo lspci lists your devices, your video card would show up in there...
<blaine00> aww, that was it!
<Ganymede> lullabud, thanks, i'm gonna go try out this CF in my camera now
<lullabud> faron: honestly i don't use ubuntu in GUI that much, so i'm not the best resource for video drivers.
<blaine00> BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]
<callaghan> nightsjammies: VirtualBox Help File, Chapter 4.7, Folder Sharing
<z0man> I'll try foola
<z0man> thanks :)
<Halabund> Hi!  Download speeds are noticeably slower in Ubuntu than in Windows XP here.  Any idea why that might be, and how I could fix it?  E.g. Dropbox downloads 2x-3x slower, dowloads using the browser are slower, etc.   (If it's relevant, I connect through a pptp vpn all the time.)
<faron> well thanks anyway
<lullabud> Ganymede: one time i bought a sdhc card and it said class 5, but when i put it in it was a class 3 =/
<lullabud> Ganymede: but that was in vietnam...
<Ganymede> lullabud, yep, this CF card came with a canon camera from B&H photo video, i'd be surprised if it was mis-represented in any way
<blaine00> everyone seems to hate that BCM4318
<airtonix> blaine00, ok but the pci id is what we were after : mine looks like : 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)   <<< see the [14e4:4315]
<Halabund> I don't remember having this problem with Jaunty.  It only appeared in Karmic.
<njbair> I am a long-time Desktop user, but new to Server. Why is sshd started and then restarted every time I boot?
<blaine00> [14e4:4318] sorry, chatting from another computer
<airtonix> blaine00, next thing you should try is the ndiswrapper method : 1) goto the HP website and click on support drivers etc 2) find the page for your exact latptop 3) download the windows xp drivers for the wifi card
<lullabud> njbair: that would be a good question for #ubuntu-server
<njbair> lullabud, thanks. sorry
<raggiskula> Hi,
<blaine00> I can try that... but is there any reason you could think of as to why it would auto-detect it from the live boot but will no longer detect it now that I have installed it?
<LateralForce> airtonix, thanks alot dude! this is exactly what i need!
<Time`s_Witness> hey :) how can i install non-english dictionaries for openoffice in ubuntu please ?:x
<spasticteapot> Is anyone here familiar with spanish? I'm having a bugger of a time implementing the subjunctive.
<LateralForce> airtonix, how do you find stuff like that?
<airtonix> LateralForce, lots of google
<LateralForce> :)
<Typos_King> spasticteapot:  #spanish or #espanol maybe?
<Saeheim> Anyone know where i can find drivers for my  Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller soundcard?
<raggiskula> a ubuntu security question:  I use qbittorent as my torrent app. suddenly my Internet connectivity slowed down a lot, checked qbittorrent and it's downloading like 7 different files I did not add myself
<airtonix> LateralForce, really i check apt-cache first, then google "thing ppa", then gnome-files, then sourceforge
<raggiskula> does anyone know how thats possible
<raggiskula> ?
<javi> ola
<beggaboo> join #tor
<Typos_King> raggiskula:   can't say other than I don't use qbitorrrent.... how long have you been using it?
<CalmvsKhaos> is there a way to mount my main harddrive in vbox, im trying to locate it by sudo fdisk -l, im not seeing it.
<raggiskula> in whole? a year
<Typos_King> !audio | Saeheim
<ubottu> Saeheim: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<OerHeks> qbittorent is not in the repo's
<ms-lucy-perret> bonjour
<airtonix> CalmvsKhaos, i wouldn't recommend that unless you know what you're doing. why not just use the shared folders feature of virtualbox ?
<javi> ola es el primer dia que me meto aqui y tu tanbien
<aeon-ltd> strange icon problem, trying to use ALLGREY but after setting it in gtkrc 2.0 and mine only some icons change any ideas?
<raggiskula> <OerHeks>:  qbittorrent
<Typos_King> !fr | ms-lucy-perret
<ubottu> ms-lucy-perret: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<hepaly> estét
<callaghan> Time`s_Witness: see for example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/karmic/openoffice.org-l10n-de you have to install the corresponding package for the language you want
<zanberdo> I would like to install a previous version of a package I've installed via apt-get. Is there a way to suppress the latest release of a package in order to get the previous release?
<javi> ola guapa
<Typos_King> !es | javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Slart> zanberdo: have you checked the man page for apt-get?
<raggiskula> OerHeks: sudo apt-cache search qbittorrent
<raggiskula> qbittorrent - bittorrent client using libtorrent-rasterbar with a nice Qt4 GUI
<CaneToad> I'm running Jaunty and just installed openldap (slapd package)....but in doing that, the entire /var/run directory was chowned to user openldap....that seems to be a bug... but easy to chown back to root.  Anyone got lucid running who could test? If you can reproduce, I'll raise a bug.
<CalmvsKhaos> airtonix, thats a good idea, but i do have one partition thats on a external hdd that i could safely mount, it has nothing on it could i do that?
<javi> ha vale que yo no lo sabia
<airtonix> CalmvsKhaos, sure just add it to the shared folder list for that virtual machine.
<zanberdo> Slart, reading  man pages, yes, but not exactly sure what it would be called...
<CalmvsKhaos> ok airtonix
<ruge> Hi, what would be the best version of VirtualBox to install on Ubuntu 9.10?
<CalmvsKhaos> ty
<Slart> zanberdo: try "man apt-get"  then press "/" and type "specific" and press enter.. that should get you to the right place
<zanberdo> I thought it might have something to do with target-release but I'm not sure
<javi> i name is javi ok yes o nou
<hmw> Is ntfs3g known to be slow?
<Trek> where are the GRUB config files stored?
<KB1JWQ> I have a new laptop (t510) that needs an updated video driver, which I can get.  The problem is I can't boot the sucker because video isn't working on it.  Single user mode throws it into disarray.
<Slart> zanberdo: I think it's pkg_version_number you're looking for
<Dan_E> I am trying to update a game named Fish Fillets 09.31 i dl'ed the deb package and tried to update and got this error any help? Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libfribidi0 (>= 0.19.2). When i check synaptic it says it is installed.
<RaverWild> hey guys! problem: cannot connect to my home wifi network. wifi works, i input correct password but it cannot connect. Acer Aspire One here. ideas?
<javi> yo no se mucho ingles ya sabes
<ikonia> !es | javi
<Trek> Dan_E: you need a version of that dependency greater than version 0.19.2
<Dan_E> k
<obbo> need to prevent display hardware detection/change during boot. any ideas?
<javi> si soi javi
<hmw> I often see ntfs3g in top, when my computer accesses the NTFS partition. Additionally it is very slow. Is that normal with NTFS?
<Slart> javi: in this channel, only english
<ikonia> !es | javi
<callaghan> ruge: i suggest 3.1.4: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Slart> ubottu is dead?
<Cynix01> afk
<javi> que pasa que te gusta el nonbre
<Dan_E> would that be in synaptic?
<RaverWild> hey guys! problem: cannot connect to my home wifi network. wifi works, i input correct password but it cannot connect. Acer Aspire One here. ideas?
<CalmvsKhaos> slart they know its english only, here lately they're getting more stubborn for whatever reason
<danopia> javi, ingles
<Slart> javi: type    /join #ubuntu-es
<zanberdo> Slart, looking at that now, thanks for the hint
<callaghan> ruge: you can follow the guide regarding Debian-based Linux distributions
<danopia> javi, #ubuntu-es para español
<javi> javi,español
<CaneToad> hmw: yeah I find ntfs incredibly slow in comparison to ext3 too...maybe something to do with the fact that it is a user-space filesystem
<Typos_King> zanberdo:    have you checked if the older package you want is in the repository?
<Time`s_Witness> callaghan, thank you, i'll take a look :)
 * danopia barely knows any spanish
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. My wifi is giving me problems. It doesn't load pages 99pct of the time. Should I try Ndiswrapper?
<hmw> CaneToad: thanks.
<chiggavel> LOC:  259475924  202370259   Local timer interrupts whats this
<Slart> CalmvsKhaos: mm.. someone said there was a big ubuntu project in some schools in spain.. and that was the reason for all the spanish speaking users
<measme> hello one of the nicest comunity ever :)
 * Typos_King quite well knows spinach
<RaverWild> jhonnyboy are you on Acer laptop?
<danopia> RaverWild, do acers have known wifi instability?
<Typos_King> jhonnyboy:    what chipset is it?   broadcomm?
<danopia> because mine is terrible on some networks
<KB1JWQ> So how can I get my system to a state (CLI is fine) where I can install this driver?
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<javi> no entiendo ni papa
<RaverWild> danopia looks so
<danopia> RaverWild, any tips on making it more stable?
<zanberdo> Typos_King, this is  a new request for me, so no, I'm not sure how I'd do this. I've used aptitude changelog mapserver-bin (mapserver-bin is the package in question) and I can see in the change log the version I need, but I have no clue if it's in the repo
<danopia> at school i normally end up under win7 or with a patch cable
<javi> quien sabe español que diga que si
<Dan_E> Trek, where do i get that?
<RaverWild> danopia if i has any idea i would make my connect now. my wifi works, but it dont want to connect to my wifi network. seems it does not accept my key
<hmw> javi:  type     /join #ubuntu-es
<danopia> RaverWild, for me it works but half the time it stops communicating and builds up a packet buffer
<danopia> then after liek half a minute everything is transfered again and it works for 30 seconds
<zanberdo> and when I attempt to install it using $ apt-get install mapserver-bin =5.0.3-2 I get "E: Couln't find package" so I'm guessing it's either not there or I'm doing it wrong
<danopia> RaverWild, it gets extremely annoying so i use ethernet when possible, it happens under WEP at home but also on an unprotected network at school
<danopia> and it's only sometimes
<javi> me largo
<RaverWild> danopia same here. yesterday i left it to download and went out. when i came back it disconnected from the home wifi network and since then it wont accept my password :(((((((((
<danopia> RaverWild, sometimes it takes it an huor to fetch 5 new packages
<RaverWild> danopia i have win xp on the same machine but what is the point of ubuntu then. this must be fixed
<danopia> because it drops so often
<obbo> switching between 2 lcd displays. booting with one connected is ok. booting with other connected messes up display settings. any way to not change display settings when booting?
<Ramy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397477/
<zanberdo> using the -t options as specified in man for apt-get doesn't seem to do anything.
<danopia> i have win7 with ubuntu installed via wubi
<zanberdo> grr
<callaghan> Javi: por favor, cambie a #ubuntu-es con el comando /join # ubuntu-es. i hope that is spanish :)
<nibbler> RaverWild: did you try restarting the home-wifi?
<hipitihop> I can't add users, I get "useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later" caan someone help
<Slart> zanberdo: -t option? not the apt-get install <somepackagename>=<version-number> ?
<RaverWild> danopia Acer Aspire One laptop here. yes i did. i restarted the whole router and the laptop, tried win xp = no problem. back on ubuntu - problem
<Debijan> Hi guys, i got a problem, when i boot my system i get graphic shit after the EEEBuntu logo, its a black screen with with shit ony it ( also some other colors ) but i cant detect anything on it >:(
<zanberdo> Slart, as stated, when I use that syntax I get the error stating that the package could not be found... I'm trying -t to target the release I want
<Typos_King> zanberdo:   the -t option requires you know the full filename of the .deb
<danopia> my problem is only sporatic connection freezing and it's been occuring ever since i set up ubuntu on my acer aspire 5517
<RaverWild> nibbler yes i did. both the laptop and the router. under win xp = no probs. back on ubuntu and still the same = have wifi but it does not accept my password
<zanberdo> Slart, what I'm not able to figure out is how to determine which versions are available
<Slart> zanberdo: they might remove packages from the repos when updated ones come in..
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<danopia> other than that everything works nicely OOTB, even the webcam (but only gnome-sound-recorder can record audio reliably, which gets annoying at times)
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nibbler> RaverWild: well, it wont help too much, but monitor /var/log/syslog while trying to connect....
<obbo> what triggers display hardware and/or xorg config check during boot?
<Slart> zanberdo: tried "apt-cache madison <packagename>" ?
<Typos_King> obbo?
<zanberdo> Slart, thank you, that returns the version I've been installing, so I guess that confirms what I have in the package.
<Slart> zanberdo: I think that will return all available versions of a package.. if you only get one hit it might be the only version available
<zanberdo> Slart, that being said it appears as though I'm sol and will have to build from source
<ard1an> how can i add apache to home dir so i can have http://www.mysite.net/~user/
<Slart> zanberdo: or try using the main repository.. perhaps it has more versions of the packages available than your local mirror
<Typos_King> zanberdo:   you're on 9.1?   what ... version of mapserver-bin are you after?
<zanberdo> Typos_King, the server is running 9.10. I'm looking for mapserver-bin 5.0.3-*
<mdg2> hello
<zanberdo> Typos_King, which is available to 9.04
<zanberdo> Slart, I'm using the us.archive.ubuntu.com repo source
<zanberdo> Slart, are you suggesting there is another source I should consider using?
<hellz_bellz> HI
<hmw> how can I move all files including hidden with 'mv' - neither man nor info mv won't tell me
<Typos_King> zanberdo:    http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty-updates/mapserver-bin
<Typos_King> right
<Slart> zanberdo: I'm not sure where the main ubuntu repository is located..
<Typos_King> zanberdo:    I'd try to check what depedencies the package needs and install manually
<zanberdo> Typos_King, I'm thinking using the Jaunty repo on a Karmic install might be bad...
<zanberdo> I think I can solve the problem by merely installing 9.04 (this wasn't my install, but a co-worker, so he get's to do the work)
<zanberdo> thanks for the help
<Typos_King> zanberdo:    ... depends  on the version, usually it'd say upon installation of the .deb
<mdg2> hmw: are you moving a whole directory/
<Typos_King> zanberdo:    something like that happened to me in karmic, with Quanta, but I usually keep the .deb downloaded, so, when I tried the install my version, it was already updated,   so I used my .deb files
<Cynix01> an alle chans bin wieder da :Þ ^^
<hmw> mdg2: i was trying to move the contents of a directory without removing the directory itself
<LateralForce> i get this from apt-get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  mangler" safe to install?
<Gnea> LateralForce: this is from a repository that you added?
<LateralForce> yeah
<Karupt> someone help pls
<LateralForce> ppa:mangler/mangler
<Gnea> LateralForce: which repo?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gnea> ah
<ruge> netsplitttt
<Karupt> im havin truble with my ubuntu computer
<hmw> !ask | Karupt
<ubottu> Karupt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Karupt> i tried installing a game but it said i need winzip
<Karupt> how do i fix it?
<RaverWild> Karupt there is ZIP support in ubuntu. you dont need winzip
<LateralForce> Gnea, ppa:mangler/mangler
<hmw> Karupt: is it a windows game?
<Karupt> yeah
<Karupt> error screen came up
<ruge> Could struggle to run it on Ubuntu..
<Karupt> said i need more space on C:
<roman_> My desktop doesn't load. I booted into kubuntu 9.10 and all that I see after I login is the animation
<przemek_> yo
<roman_> Like my KDE got frozen
<Karupt> wait let me upload a screeshot
<Karupt> maybe that will help
<roman_> How do I restart my kde?
<Karupt> help please http://imgur.com/SAru6.gif
<tobier_> quick question: I did an ubuntu minimal installation. I have gnome-power-manager but it doesn't react to my settings.. that is when I press the power button or close the laptop lid the computer doesnt suspend.. What packages do I need to get this working?
<DarkSpirit> Can I make Ubuntu Server act like Active Directory? Where a user has to login to ubunut server and gets there files.
<Karupt> help please http://imgur.com/SAru6.gif
<danopia> Karupt, what's wrong?
<jihedamine> tobier: you can change the system behaviour on lid close etc in Preferences->Power Management
<Karupt> look!! help please http://imgur.com/SAru6.gif
<mdg2> f
<danopia> that looks normal
<Karupt> oh. ok
<parabola> can anyone help me? I'm brand new to this and have installed 9.10 on a new computer and want to install xp too but the cd won't boot
<kaolbrec> parabola, when installing linux and windows side by side, it's best to install windows first, so as not to overwrite grub
<Gnea> LateralForce: did you get that?
<RaverWild> parabola if the cd wont boot, then you might look at your bios settings
<parabola> i realised that afterwards! =/
<tobier> quick question: I did an ubuntu minimal installation. I have gnome-power-manager but it doesn't react to my settings.. that is when I press the power button or close the laptop lid the computer doesnt suspend.. What packages do I need to get this working?
<LateralForce> Gnea, nope. im in mangler asking about it now..
<LateralForce> #magler*
<LateralForce> sigh
<Gnea> LateralForce: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/05/14/add-ppa-key-to-your-apt-keyring/
<Gnea> LateralForce: sorry, the netsplit caught me
<LateralForce> Gnea, thanks. its strang that it didnt give a warning when i installed before though..
<svenbuntu> Hi - I have what I think is a basic question. I currently have two ubuntu versions installed on two separate partitions. I want to delete the ubuntu version on the primary partition (which is referred to as bootable) and install a version of windows. Not the question is: if I delete the primary partition, will grub2 still work?
<jastor> svenbuntu: if you install windwos .. it will overwrite grub2
<ikonia> svenbuntu: depends where your stage files are held
<jastor> svenbuntu: but its basically just reinstalling grub
<darolu> svenbuntu, you'll have to recover grub2 after you install windows anyways
<svenbuntu> Ok, so windows will overwrite mbr. How do I re-install grub2?
<svenbuntu> if I'm not in linux
<tete> hi
<svenbuntu> thanks for the quick answers by the way!
<darolu> svenbuntu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<hmw> svenbuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<jastor> on a server with nothing but root as login ... creating a user ... installing sudo ... disabling direct root access in teh sshd and restarting sshd .. is there something needed to be done before restarting sshd to allow the created user to su to root?
<svenbuntu> darolu, hmw: thanks - that's brilliant!
<Slart> jastor: running ubuntu?
<jastor> Slart: well . no matter what dist ;) shouldnt it work on either or the majority of them? :)
<Slart> jastor: I think you might be better off asking in ##linux
<Slart> jastor: ubuntu comes with the root password disabled and we don't support setting one
<jastor> Slart: i suppose :)
<Slart> jastor: but the procedure should be the same on most distros... I suppose
<jastor> Slart: besides .. ubuntu comes with the root password disabled? ;) not always
<Slart> jastor: oh? the official versions do.. afaik at least
<jastor> Slart: installing ubuntu server :) it asks if you want a "root user" .. or only allow antoher user to su to root
<Slart> jastor: I suppose I shouldn't ask if you're sure about that.. I must have missed that when I installed it
<jastor> Slart: the wording may be wrong .. but the first option anyway lets you login directly as root
<heitor> hi everione
<heitor> \#campos
<jastor> Slart: were the second option disables direct root login and sets so that oyu can only su to root in able to access root
<heitor> \ # campos
<heitor> #campos
<darolu> heitor /join
<hmw> hey, I like Ubunut's Apache/PHP - It just executed my script in LESS than ZERO SECONDS. :)
<psion> is there any way I can make it so that ubuntu doesn't ask for a password all the time? for example: I'm on a netbook, if I change the frequency scaling option, it asks me for my password
<measme> !mark
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<RaverWild> please help: wifi problem "Failed to initiate AP scan". im trying to google for solution as well but if anyone could help...
<Slart> jastor: trying the server install now in virtualbox =)
<NoMS_> has anyone been able to get gnome-shell working?
<tobier> quick question: I did an ubuntu minimal installation. I have gnome-power-manager but it doesn't react to my settings.. that is when I press the power button or close the laptop lid the computer doesnt suspend.. What packages do I need to get this working?
<jastor> Slart: might have to enable "exprt mode" at boot (f6 or where it is)
<Slart> jastor: yup.. did that
<jastor> Slart: :)
<mlee> hey all - is there a command line way to launch an app remotely in Ubuntu?
<jastor> Slart: and the textbased installer (no idea if ubuntu server has a X/gui installer ;)
<darolu> mlee, you can use ssh
<Slart> jastor: if it has one I haven't seen it so far.. "install ubuntu" takes you to the text based install
<PeterT> Netsplit split is net.
<darolu> !ssh > mlee
<ubottu> mlee, please see my private message
<invisibleman> Hey, I need a final say. Can I use my laptop as a wireless connection with ubuntu?
<mlee> darolu: i'm logged in via ssh, just not sure how to launch the program
<KushVapors> whats the recommended size for the / & /home partitions oujt of a 222gb hd?
<Typos_King> mlee:   usuall you'd just type in the name of it :)
<nishanth> nspluginwrapper bug left mouse button does not work is there  a way to fix it?
<KushVapors> anyone?
<Typos_King> mlee:   its executable that is
<KushVapors> whats the recommended size for the / & /home partitions oujt of a 222gb hd?
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<darolu> mlee, include -X to X11 forwarding
<Blackice115> Is there a way to find out the exact location of an application on your harddisk?
<emman> hi, need  help some with installing zoneminder on ubuntu
<Slart> KushVapors: that would depend on what you're going to use the system for.. more than 20GB for / would probably be a waste.. even 20GB might be too much
<seyacat> please a question
<KushVapors> Slart: so what would u recommend?
<seyacat> in console ctrl+z, bg, disown, i separate job from terminal, how can i make inverse on this
<Slart> jastor: you were correct.. it asks if root will be allowed to login or not.. perhaps that's why we have #ubuntu-server ;)
<mgolisch> seyacat: you cant
<seyacat> :(
<Slart> KushVapors: unless you know you'll be tight on space I would go with 20GB for / and the rest for home
<emman> anybody know how to install zoneminder on ubuntu, for my webcam
<KushVapors> Slart: isnt / where programs are installed
<Slart> KushVapors: I use 15 GB and I only have one partition.. / and /home on the same disk
<KushVapors> Slart: im also gonna use the comp for regular daily use
<Blackice115> When you download applications with the Ubuntu Software Manager, where do they end up? I see them in applications but are they in a folder somewhere?
<Typos_King> seyacat:   do a quick ->   ps -a;  and then a -> fg PROCESSNAME
<seyacat> ty Typos_King il try noe
<Slart> KushVapors: yes.. programs are install to /  or to /usr and subfolders like it
<Slart> *installed
<KushVapors> Slart: the disk never got filled? i do do some app exploring soo...
<seyacat> emman: zoneminder support limited number of webcams
<Typos_King> Blackice115:  why? :)
<seyacat> emman: but you can put your webcam on mjpeg stream and call it whith ffmpeg
<Slart> KushVapors: well.. I have 5 other drives where I put all my crap.. but I don't keep a very slim system.. I install all kinds of stuff
<kryl> win 1
<Typos_King> ?
<seyacat> emman: i make it, use ffserver to make stream
<Slart> KushVapors: but if it makes you feel better.. go with 30GB for / =)
<hiexpo> ? how do i find out what chipset is in a wireless dongle
<Blackice115> Typos_King: Well, I may be going about this the wrong way, but I downloaded an app through the center, and installed it. When I was done it didn't show up in my panel, so I went to go add it with the "edit Panel" and it needs me to point to it, but I don't know where it is.
<emman> seyacat, have logitech 9000 pro which works with xatv
<cellofellow> hiexpo: plug it in, run lsusb.
<jastor> Slart: ;)
<seyacat> emman: a lot of webcams works with xawt tv , but zoneminder works with speaciasl drivers
<KushVapors> Slart: alright cool as long as my programs wont take up all the space in /
<Typos_King> KushVapors:    I make a small amount, about 10gbs for /, though it uses   around 4gb right now.... have an extra partition(s)  where I dump videos/mp3s/docs/projects and such, when something may inadvertently happen, and I have to reinstall the OS, I just do it over a 10gbs system, rather than migrating all my stuff over before reinstalling, and then puttin them back
<Typos_King> Blackice115:  which EXECUTABLENAME;   or whereis either
<darolu> KushVapors, depends on your needs, but in my experience 8GiB for / is enough, 10GiB if you want to be safe, give all you want/can to your /home partition
<darolu> Hey seyacat
<jastor> gha :P
<seyacat> hi darolu
<emman> seyacat, i a newbie ,how do do stream you talked about
<KushVapors> Typos_King: yea i kno i did that b4 on a diff comp and stoped makin /, /home partitions...then i learned my lesson
<Blackice115> Typos_King: Ok, here is the thing, there are a few applications that I have downloaded and installed through the Free Software GUI and when I go to terminal and type executable name it says it's not found.
<Typos_King> Blackice115:  what's the name of the app?
<mgolisch>  /home on a seperate partition is great, not only can it be shared among different distros installed but you can just reinstall without loosing any of your files
<mgolisch> Blackice115: probably its executable name is different from what you think
<darolu_dan> mgolisch, + you keep your configs. intact
<emman>  seyacat, sorry about typos ,you mentioned mjpeg etc how do i do this
<mgolisch> dpkg -L packagename helps here
<mgolisch> it dumps the complete filelist of the package
<Blackice115> Typos_King: Well it has happened with a few. As far as games, Freedoom and FreeDM and then also I tried to use Global menu
<cellofellow> Blackice115: what's the package name? If you know it, you can find out the package name by doing "dpkg -L | grep bin"
<Slart> mgolisch: is sharing your /home between distros really a wise thing to do? won't differing versions of software mess up when they share configs?
<seyacat> emman: im explain in private
<cellofellow> Blackice115: dpkg -L packagename that is
<ruge> Hey whats the app for RAR file access in Ubuntu?
<Slart> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ruge> ty
<Typos_King> Blackice115:     try in the terminal using the autocomplete -> free<tab>
<bobby__> Anyone know when the Beta 1 is being released?
<darolu_dan> bobby__, today
<cellofellow> Who uses rars when there's zip or 7zip available? :(
<happyface> how big can a file be in linux/unix?
<ruge> the files i download are in RAR
<ruge> :/
<bobby__> ... Specifically today?
<Slart> happyface: depends on the file system
<Blackice115> Typos_King: I'm wayyy out of my league here. I don't know what you mean by autocomplete and also when I try to open the games they open now but close the program when i try to play
<cellofellow> happyface: depends on the file system. Terabytes on some.
<darolu_dan> cellofellow, who uses 7zzip or zip when there is bzip and gzip? :p is a matter of taste
<darolu_dan> happyface, depends on your filesystem
<cellofellow> happyface: while on fat32, max is 4GB.
<Typos_King> cellofellow:    .rar have a slightly better compression quite often as I've seen
<mgolisch> Slart: yeah right, i dont use any desktop environment, only awesome as wm and mostly terminal based apps, never had much problems with that sort of stuff
<Slart> happyface: if you look at ext3 on wikipedia.. or even the article about file systems it has a list of limits when it comes to filenames, file size and so on
<seyacat> ruge, rar work perfect on ubuntu, waht is the problem?
<mgolisch> :)
<happyface> Slart: cellofellow: cellofellow: let's say a unix filesystem with 15 inode pointers-12 direct
<mgolisch> seyacat: its not free software?
<mgolisch> :)
<seyacat> mgolisch: and?
<Slart> mgolisch: ok.. good to know.. I haven't tried it myself as I've never run two linuxes on the same box.. thanks
<Typos_King> Blackice115:     the most likely spot will be that the executable is at /usr/bin
<Slart> happyface: I have no idea what that is supposed to mean..I barely know what an inode is..
<Typos_King> Blackice115:     what's the name specifically of the app you're after anyway? freedom?
<happyface> Slart: alright, i'm just talking about deep internals here
<ruge> strange
<Blackice115> Typos_King: Yes, that is one that will not work. I feel as though I'm completely confused as to what the problem is though. At first I could not find it, and now I can find it and start it but it won't play
<Slart> happyface: here are the limits for ext3 though http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Size_limits
<ruge> its not extracting but saying it has
<happyface> thanks
<Slart> happyface: and here's the big table I was mentioning. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<ruge> unrar-free is lying lmao
<Typos_King> lol
<happyface> thanks again Slart
<Slart> happyface: you're welcome
<Typos_King> ruge:    try installing Ark maybe or peazip
<ruge> thx
<Typos_King> there's another....  what's
<mjrosenb> is there a reason that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile is assuming that . is in your $PATH?
<Typos_King> Blackice115:     assuming is a win32 game, that's expectable
<Slart> mjrosenb: where does it assume that?
<eirann> anyone know about the rt3070 drivers for ubuntu
<bobby__> ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1: You are not authorized to access this page.
<mjrosenb> regenerate all architectures run:
<mjrosenb> debian/rules updateconfigs
<cellofellow> someone need help with compiling kernels? I was just doing that yesterday.
<ruge> ah no wonder
<ruge> unrar-free didnt know it was a passworded file
<cellofellow> TBH, my kernel didn't work, left out a network driver I think.
<Typos_King> eirann:   ... I don't have them... for what RaLink chipset versions are they for? 3070?
<bobby__> Is the beta 1 in the repository's yet?
<bobby__> I can't find it :s
<bobby__> Thought that it is released in the afternoon :s
<spreadsheet> Hi, gedit's tab width is switching itself constantly
<Typos_King> switching?
<bobby__> ...?
<Slart> mjrosenb: hmm.. does that really imply that . is in the path?
<eirann> Typos_King: it's a edimax ew7711, it keeps giving me a error message when i try to save changes to "./config.mk" file, and it woun't make
<spreadsheet> I am setting gedit's tab length to 2 spaces. However, it regularly changes it into 4 spaces
<Slart> mjrosenb: (I might very well be wrong here.. it's getting late)
<Typos_King> spreadsheet:    anyhow, why not use Geany?   hehe, better editor IMO, just as light
<spreadsheet> I change it using both the bottom menu and the Preferences window. Still, it does not keep the 2 spaces set
<Typos_King> eirann:   ahhh... you got the .zip from their site?
<cellofellow> Geany uses Scintilla editor, GEdit uses GtkSourceView. Pick your poison, though Scintilla has more features.
<Slart> mjrosenb: doesn't it run the "rules" binary in the debian folder? which is a subfolder of the current folder?
<spreadsheet> Typos_King: no, geany is a full ide
<mjrosenb> Slart: actually, it doesn't
<eirann> Typos_King: yes, i've had it before and it was ok, why is that the problem?
<Spreadsheet_> My other chat is being laggy
<davelu> can someone help me get thunderbird to open again
<Typos_King> spreadsheet:    the wha?   it aint... well, is a semi-full-IDE, though is a small install anywa :P, about 1.7mbs
<Spreadsheet_> I have gedit configured the way I want
<Spreadsheet_> It's like textmate now
<Typos_King> hehe
<Spreadsheet_> I tried geany once, and I didn't like it
<Typos_King> eirann:   are you getting an error on 'make'?
<eirann> Typos_King: yes
<Spreadsheet_> This is really weird and annoying. Should I contact the gedit devs?
<Typos_King> eirann:   this is for a wireless card, right?
<darolu_dan> davelu, run it from cli to see what the error is
<Spreadsheet_> Does it happen to anyone else?
<davelu> when I click on thunderbird icon I get error message
<eirann> Typos_King:  a usb wireless adapter
<Typos_King> spreadsheet:    no, just get Geany, j/k
<Guest78473> how to avoid sql injection?
<Slart> Guest78473: clean your input.. don't trust it's formed in any special way..
<Spreadsheet_> So now I turn the syntax highlighting to C. It changes it into 4 spaces
<Spreadsheet_> ?!!
<Spreadsheet_> Use Storm (ORM developed by Canonical)
<Spreadsheet_> Or better yet, do what the rails camp does and use NoSQL
<psion> are there any scripts similar to .bashrc but for gnome? i.e. have them run everytime I enter gnome?
<Slart> !session | psion
<ubottu> psion: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<psion> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> psion: not sure if there is a simple script like the .bashrc
<davelu> cli tells me thunderbird id not installed
<jrib1> psion: ~/.profile should do I think
<jrib1> psion: but what do you want to accomplish?
<Typos_King> eirann:   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-844599.html
<Spreadsheet_> Ok, so I change the syntax highlighting to C. I change the spaces to 2. Then I save it and it becomes 4 again... :S
<Slart> mjrosenb: I just downloaded the kernel source and debian/rules does indeed run the "rules" binary in the "debian" folder on my system
<eirann> Typos_King:  i'll have a look thanx
<davelu> I need help
<Guest78473> www.mysite.com/page.php?id=sqli  how do i filter my id?
<vox> psion: do you want them to run once you've logged in to gnome, desktop has loaded, etc?
<mjrosenb> Slart: yeah, at some point or other since i started using bash, they changed what happens when you say foo/bar
<psion> jrib1: ~/.profile isn't being executed.  I want to simply add an alias.  alias vnc='vncviewer 192.168.1.2'
<Typos_King> eirann:   make sure you edit the os/linux/config.mk from =n to =y on those 2 lines and, make sure you get the build-essentials and linux-headers-generics fromt he repositories, and THEN do the 'make' and 'make install'
<psion> vox: yeah
<ben__332> Happy New Year
<Guest78473> opps
<DopeGhoti> psion: try ~/.bash_profile rather than ~/.profile
<psion> DopeGhoti: I've tried .bash_profile as well.  if it makes a difference, I'm using UNR
<davelu> darolu_dan it tells me it isn't installed
<vox> psion: gnome has the ability to execute programs on log-in. not sure how to get it to do what you're after
<mjrosenb> i am getting the distinct feeling that  sudo apt-get build-dep linux did not install all of the programs that i actually need.
<darolu_dan> davelu, install it then "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<mjrosenb> indeed it did not.
<psion> vox: I'm having it 'execute' ~/.profile upon logon, I'll see if it does that
<nick_> asd
<darolu_dan> !info fortune
<ubottu> Package fortune does not exist in karmic
 * jimlovell777 can hear crickets....
<davelu> darolu_dan, I keep getting error message "Failed to execute child process "thunderbird" (No such file or directory)"
 * jimlovell777 not really...
<Typos_King> !info fortunes
<ubottu> fortunes (source: fortune-mod): Data files containing fortune cookies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-3.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1074 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<davelu> this is even after I reinstalled it in terminal
<jimlovell777> davelu: via apt-get?
<eirann> Typos_King: yeh it's let me save ./config changes now, it was linux'-'generic i was missing thanx
<darolu_dan> ty Typos_King :p
<CVirus> My ubuntu disk utility is reporting that my hard disk has bad sectors .. How can I check/fix that ?
<davelu> yes, vis apt-get instasll
<tclu> gnome is better??
<davelu> via
<darolu_dan> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jimlovell777> davelu:  Are you also trying to run it using the command line and that's where you get the error?
<NewWorld> CVirus:  With the fsck program
<tclu> are u a bot??
<CVirus> NewWorld: I'm searching its man page for the word "bad" and I get nothing
<davelu> cli tells me The program 'thunderbird' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<davelu> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<davelu> thunderbird: command not found
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> you probably typed -> sudo apt-get thunderbird
<Typos_King> add the 'install' argument :P
<NewWorld> CVirus:  Do you know the filesystem type of the partition?
<CVirus> NewWorld: ext3
<BassTurd> or you have a return between install and thunderbird
<CVirus> NewWorld: fsck.ext3 .. thanks
<tclu> what box prevent forward
<caseys> how has intsalled and used postfix?
#ubuntu 2010-03-19
<NewWorld> CVirus:  Do you need more help?
<Typos_King> CVirus:   where's you ubuntu installation at?   sda1?
<CVirus> NewWorld: will take over from here :-)
<caseys> who has installed and used postfix?
<davelu> I did add the install arguement
<CVirus> Typos_King: it's a friend's laptop .. so i really don't know
<CVirus> Typos_King: does it make any difference ?
<novas0x2a> I'm trying to use git-buildpackage to work with an existing package. That existing package uses dpatch, which seems to break git-buildpackage (the patches make it think that i have uncommitted changes). Is there a way I'm supposed to deal with this?
<NewWorld> CVirus:  Just make sure not to check a mounted partition. I read that that will ruin things. Maybe it meant to 'fix' and only 'check' But I would find out and make sure
<CVirus> NewWorld: sure sure
<Typos_King> CVirus:   well... I was going to say :), but anyhow, the command to run to check/fix cross-linked files and such, is 'badblocks' and you usually run it as a helper of e2fsck with the -c swich, boot with a live-cd and do a -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/ROOTINSTALLHERE
<caseys> i need help setting up postfix
<CVirus> Typos_King: thanks :-)
<darolu_dan> davelu, double check, try "sudo apt-get install thunderbird" (no quotes) again, make sure it tells you it is already installed
<tclu> whatisthat
<Typos_King> CVirus:   optionally, he/you can install on his system -> sudo smartmontools;    which are S.M.A.R.T. information status checker for the HD health
<Typos_King> wooops, I meant -> sudo apt-get install smartmontools; :)
<eirann> Typos_King:  playin up again?
<Typos_King> hehe
<CVirus> Typos_King: got that .. thanks again
<bastid_raZor> !postfix | caseys read here.. or #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> caseys read here.. or #ubuntu-server: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Typos_King> eirann ^_^
<BassTurd> that ubottu dude types fast!
<caseys> well yes but some of it i don't know what to swet on it
<Typos_King> BassTurd:   being a bot helps on that process
<caseys> put on it
<tclu> ubottu
<eirann> Typos_King:  i installed both syaptic packages, i'd deleted the sta folder, then when i re-dowloaded it woul'nt let me save ./config
<nomic> anyone know why when ubuntu 9.10 installs next to xp it installs in a minimum partition -- like 200mb -- I have tried this a few times - would expect it to give the ubuntu partition more space
<ruge> you ahve to manually
<Typos_King> eirann:    what do you mean?  to change the =n to =y?
<ruge> set up your partitions
<nomic> it will allow me to manually resize the xp space?
<darolu_dan> nomic, how did you install it?
<ruge> when installing, yes
<Typos_King> nomic: you mean, installed in a directory in the XP partition?
<TimothyA> when starting a program through cron which has the neccesary files residing in the same directory as the program, do I first have to cd to the directory? cd /path/to/program | python runme.py ?
<nomic> no typos_king - side by side
<darolu_dan> nomic, if you want to manually resize xp partition, use your LiveCD and go to System - Admin - GParted
<caseys> i need someon how has install postfix to help me
<TimothyA> or is it && ?
<caseys> *who
<eirann> Typos_King:  i'd already deleted before i tryied first time, it must have been a window left open with ./config.mk file in, ( yes when i change =n to =y, and try save changes it says update so i press update it says error, if i try to just close it says save changes i enter yes it comes up stop sign
<nomic> ah ok daralu -- ty -- please remind me of the partitions I need to set up - swap / and something else
<Tru7h> Using Karmic through Wubi, did an update earlier today and now I'm stuck at sh:grub>; Ubuntu won't boot. I think the update changed grub to a broken beta version. How can I fix this?
<bastid_raZor> TimothyA: /path/to/python /path/to/runme.py
<Typos_King> nomic:  side by side.... I gather you mean partitions wise.... well... I do a 'manual' on the partitions to install to, :|  by default it trires to usethe whole HD space IIRC, I have it on a 10gbs partition, so
<Kentrel> Hi, I need help from someone who knows XFree86 and Xorg
<TimothyA> bastid_raZor: eh...not what I meant :|
<NimbleRabit> is there a way to make a python script runnable from anywhere (by typing the script name) if I don't have root access the machine?
<TimothyA>  /path/to/program contains files that runme.py needs
<caseys> i need help from someone who knows postfix
<darolu_dan> nomic, after you resize your windows xp you can let the installer to partitionate automatic; you dont NEED a swap partition, it can use space within an existing partition, but it is highly recommended to create a swap partition with ~1GB
<boss_mc> NimbleRabit: change you're PATH env variable?
<Kentrel> I need to be able to do this  http://www.runkel-it.de/wacom_tablet_howto-5.html  in Xorg.conf
<Kentrel> See section 5.12
<davelu> still can't install thunderbird from cliu
<TimothyA> cd /path/to/program && python runme.py ?
<nomic> resize with gparted darolu
<whiter> i have a hard drive that i replaced with a larger one from the laptop that i am currently on. it has an install of ubuntu 9.10 on it. im trying to get all my data off of the old hard drive but when i mount it ecryptfs wont let me get into my private directory
<Typos_King> NimbleRabit:     what do you mean?     I have a few .py an I just type in their name and is all :|
<whiter> how would i fix that?
<thieusoai> is 75c temp CPU  for full load considered high ?
<whiter> or... do i have to go back to the old disk and just remove the encryption
<tclu> ubottu: where is Lucid
<darolu> thieusoai, yes, it is a little high, but not THAT bad
<NimbleRabit> boss_mc, that sounds promising.  I'll figure out how to do that.  I'm a complete noob so I just needed to know what to search google for =D
<boss_mc> !lucid | tclu
<Typos_King> whiter:   ecryptfs what again?
<ubottu> tclu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<davelu> darolu, I appreciate your help, but it's just not working
<snippets> hello
<boss_mc> NimbleRabit: good mentality... if you can't find it on google, feel free to ask here
<darolu> davelu, try running "/usr/lib/thunderbird/./thunderbird" (no quotes)
<caseys> thieusoai: it depens on the CPU you ave
<whiter> i have two hard drives, both have ubuntu installations on them. the new one (currently installed and running on right now) was to replace the failing old one which still has my old ubuntu install on it
<thieusoai> caseys, intel core 2 quad
<whiter> i just want to get all my stuff out of ~/home
<caseys> thieusoai: you should look it up try the intel web site, it should tell you the mix temp of it
<eirann> Typos_King:  once i'ved untar'd the file it woun't give me accsses to ./config.mk
<whiter> but when i mount it in the new install and go to /home/thomas theres a .desktop file thats named "Access-Your-Private-Data"  and "README.txt"
<whiter> both don't do anything..
<parabola> can anyone help a complete idiot? my pc won't boot at all, I have a screen asking me to select OS but it isn't recognising any button I press
<Gangrel> anyone knows any tutorial on how to create wanted posters on Gimp?
<joko> d
<davelu> darolu, I did that and thunderbird opened and started d-loading old mail'
<Typos_King> eirann:    meaning... it might be .... a root owned.... try opening it with a root access...... run 'gksudo' and type ... say.. gedit... and open the file there, in the root'ed Gedit session
<Tru7h> System update broke Ubuntu 9.10, stuck at the grub command line right now; how can I fix the boot sequence?
<eirann> Typos_King:  do i have to get any tools for it
<airtonix> Gangrel, ask in #gimp
<Typos_King> Grangel:    type 'wanted' blow it up to 144pt and that's it hehe
<ignatiusdown> I have a problem involving the removal of a folder
<eirann> gksudo
<Typos_King> eirann:    don't think so.... I edited it with vim, -> sudo vim os/linux/config.mk
<darolu> davelu, so it is installed, but it has no symbolic link at any of your $PATH directories, or your $PATH is not loading; in a terminal type "echo $PATH" and see if /usr/bin is listed
<JabDesign> Hi - is there an upstart script for Tomcat (i.e. for a production server)?
<Typos_King> eirann:  ohh, gksudo, is just a way to do sudo GUI wise :)
<Typos_King> eirann:  should already be installed
<vanishing> anyone know how to let w3m diaplay image?
<tm0> Hello all i am doing a tut, i am on Ubuntu 9.10 and it wants me to find ~/gimp.X.X But i cannot find that in my home, even with hidden files enabled. Can anyone point me to were gimp is stored?
<eirann> Typos_King: Could not open the file /home/eirann/Downloads/2….0.1.0/os/linux/config.m
<Typos_King> vanishing:   w3m?    ahemm.... don't have any FF/opera/konqueror?
<NimbleRabit> boss_mc, got it working, thanks a lot
<ignatiusdown> How can I remove a folder that has permissions for root? I cannot find this folder or my regular user folder when logged on to root
<darolu> tm0, /usr/lib/gimp/
<vanishing> Typos_King: yes..but im just wondering how to make it work...
<virtualman> yoyoyo howdy, wanted to come by and say thank you for the support
<eirann> Typos_King: http://pastebin.com/51hmFXBB
<tm0> Darolu thank you very much.
<boss_mc> NimbleRabit: Good
<Typos_King> vanishing:   IIRC w3m   is a console browser,is it not? like lynx
<NimbleRabit> Also, how do I rename files in the terminal if they don't have extensions?  "rename" gives me an error about "strict subs"
<tm0> Darolu that doesn't seem to be the right folder. It doesn't contain any brushes or anything.
<vanishing> Typos_King: yes
<ignatiusdown> I had installed TeamSpeak Client 3 from the TS website. I tried to run the .run executable, but the folder ended up on my destop. The folder is displayed with a lock, and my user doesn't have permissions to delete it or move it
<ChogyDan1> NimbleRabit: mv
<boss_mc> NimbleRabit: you can rename an individual file with mv (move the old name to the new one)
<Typos_King> vanishing:    soooo.... how much images can you get out of that? and why do you need it?
<boss_mc> NimbleRabit: Though rename should work too...
<NimbleRabit> well, mv worked so no worries =D
<NimbleRabit> thanks
<darolu> tm0, I think brushes are installed at your home directory
<vanishing> Typos_King: a lot..or as big as my screen goes...:P
<davelu> darolu, yes it is lister
<virtualman> one thing guys: is there a better video driver for ati radeon 3500 hd series?  not sure why but anything graphic on desktop seems to lag
<virtualman> it's fine when in windows
<Endasil> ignatiusdown: result of "ls -la ~/Desktop/*.run"?
<tm0> Darolu I checked though i cannot find it anywhere there. This is what is confusing me. :/
<virtualman> lots of specs , just not sure why it would be slow
<davelu> yes, darolu, it is listed
<Typos_King> eirann:  well.... maybe try using vim then :), -> sudo vim config.mk;    once in press 'i' to enter 'insert' mode, go to the =n change it to =y, to save just press :w; and to exit :q
<tm0> Darolu Nevermind, i seem to be blind, or it just likes you. Sorry to waste your time
<darolu> davelu, type this in your terminal: "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/thunderbird/./thunderbird /usr/bin/thunderbird" (without quotes) and that should make it work normally
<ignatiusdown> endasil: I had set it up to run when the .run was on my desktop
<histo> Is there a way to see what pass these chinese people are trying to use when breaking in to my box?
<darolu> tm0, yeah computers like me :p
<eirann> Typos_King: maybe this will help under file type it says unknown
<tclu> Hello
<ignatiusdown> endasil: I had used sudo sh to install it, after browsing some Ubuntu forum on the topic
<Typos_King> eirann:  ..... that shouldn't matter :|
<Endasil> ignatiusdown: No, I mean can you run that command and give the output?
<Losha> histo: how are they coming in? ssh? http?
<seyacat> Hi all
<tm0> Darolu Well stickers does at least ;)
<Typos_King> vanishing:      sooo, why do you need it show images?    why not just use a GUI browser?
<ignatiusdown> endasil: one second
<histo> Losha: yeah they are tyring ssh with either root and a few other usernames.  They're not getting in though just wondering if the pass they are trying is logged somewhere?
<tclu> seyacat: are u ok?
<virtualman> you guys ever use mac4linux i love it
<faron> Hello again everybody.Looking for advice from our beloved Ubuntu community...I would like to test out this "Greasemonkey" thing.My question is...should I install the much newer version from the Firefox site or,should I install the much older version from Synaptic ? And,just for your info...I'm running Xubuntu 8.04 with Firefox {latest vers} {3.6}
<virtualman> feels i'm running mac
<Endasil> ignatiusdown: I get what you're saying.  Can you just "ls -la" the folder you're trying to remove?
<vanishing> Typos_King: its not that i have to work under terminal..its just i want to make it work...not urgent.
<eirann> Typos_King:  i'm gonna give up for tonight i think, thanx for your patience :)
<ruge> Any suggestions here? Just installed vBox last night, Windows XP SP3 and Guest Additions, and its still laggy as hell
<virtualman> i find the desktop experience a bit slow not sure what would cause that
<seyacat> Emman
<eirann> Typos_King:  gonna try that last way you suggested first
<tclu> Good day
<bastid_raZor> ruge: possibly try #vbox for specialized help.
<virtualman> ruge: what video driver do you have
<darolu> faron, it is easier with Synaptic and should be your prefered method; you can install the one you download though, it is already compiled and you only need to run the binary
<Typos_King> eirann:  ok
<tclu> Love u guy
<bastid_raZor> histo: i get ssh root attempts all the time.. fail2ban serves me well for ip blocking
<paranoid_pedlar> hi folks!
<Losha> histo: no, ssh doesn't log passwords. If it did, any sysadmin could learn your password just be looking through their logs, which is in nobody's interests in the long run. You'd need a specially hacked version of sshd. If you can, move ssh to a non-standard port, and only accept logins which use keys.
<sttal> what ubuntu do you have virtualman ??
<darolu> ruge, give it more ram
<paranoid_pedlar> hi ruge
<histo> bastid_raZor: yeah thats what i'm doing just curious of what passe they are trying.
<Typos_King> vanishing:      are you sure it does images?   is a console browser.... if it did images I'd think it'd be semi-gui or something
<ruge> hey paranoid_pedlar
<ignatiusdown> endasil: It gives certain folders and files inside of the folder. My username is only in front of one, meaning I only have authority over that?
<vanishing> Typos_King: yes..im pretty sure
<ruge> I have given it 3GB ram, 128mb video memory, 3 of my 4 cores.......
<davelu> darolu, that worked, I can now once again start thunderbird by clicking on desktop icon, but I am not getting the newer version of t-bird, and I miss the tabbed layout
<histo> Losha: nah i'm just using fail2ban its funny get quite a few attempts a day.
<ruge> im using an nVidia GeForce 9400GT 512mb card
<paranoid_pedlar> does anyone know where I could find package descriptions that synaptic displays?
<bastid_raZor> histo: i don't know how to see them.. i'm sure their has to be a way though.
<faron> darolu...thanks for reply if I install the one from firefox site it will down & install for me right ?
<virtualman> sttal: i have 9.10 desktop with all latest
<ruge> which is better than my laptop specs, but still wont run right.
<seyacat> emman can you do it?
<ruge> its actually quite unusable.....
<faron> or do I have to extract & do all that kindf of stuff too ?
<Losha> bastid_raZor: see above for why ssh never logs passwords...
<darolu> davelu, if you want the latest version, you need to download it from mozilla.com
<virtualman> using mac4lin on it and avant window navigator
<tclu> something with autoexcute if u go on
<bastid_raZor> Losha: point made.. good reason.
<darolu> faron, you just need to extract the files, and run the binary, it doesn't "install" per se
<davelu> ok, will do, and tks for all your help!!
<darolu> davelu, np
<virtualman> im thinking of re-installing video driver at this piont?
<tclu> restart sometimes work
<virtualman> the one ubuntu recommended
<Endasil> ignatiousdown: Without seeing actual output, I'd say "probably"  The command to remove the folder should be "sudo rm -rI <thefolder>"
<virtualman> looking at resource i have plenty and load usage
<virtualman> it's strickly graphic it seems
<Losha> I know #ubuntu is archived, but is there a *searchable* archive?
<faron> darolu...ohhhhh my God ! Not this extract stuff again !
<paranoid_pedlar> is there a default directory for info like synaptics package descriptions?
<Myrtti> !log | Losha
<ubottu> Losha: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tonyyarusso> histo: There is a way to see ssh passwords, yeah.  Someone blogged it recently...
<paranoid_pedlar> I figure there must be something like man files
<tclu> I found Ubuntu is easier to start
<histo> tonyyarusso: k i'll hunt around on google
<ignatiusdown> Endasil: The name of the folder being "teamspeak" it said there was no such file or directory. I'm new to Ubuntu, if you haven't guessed already :D
<darolu> faron, you can do it in nautilus, after you run firefox you can install add ons normally
<paranoid_pedlar> I checked out synaptics web site, but it's pretty sparse
<oneguynick> saddest thing about buying a new laptop is not being able to load Ubuntu - any word on IEGD?
<faron> I just really don't know how to do that stuff.I did it recently with another program & I only got it extracted/unpacked by pure accident.....I didn't even realize that I haa actually finished ha ha
<Losha> Myrtti: they aren't searchable though, are they?
<tonyyarusso> histo: try Aaron Toponce's site first - just in case my memory actually works.  (unlikely)
<Myrtti> Losha: google ftw
<tonyyarusso> Losha: grep!
<tclu> it is good to install updates.
<histo> tonyyarusso: ty
<tonyyarusso> histo: I'm 99.8% sure it's someone on the Ubuntu Planet at least.
<faron> Now,what you just said there...THAT I have no clue to...I'm sorry
<Endasil> ignateusdown: Are you executing the command from your desktop directory in the terminal?  You may need to do a "cd ~/Desktop" first
<faron> naut is  same as thunar right ?
<Myrtti> faron: er, what do you mean
<darolu> faron, yes
<faron> naut is a pack mgr ?
<darolu> !who | faron
<ubottu> faron: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<faron> ok
<Losha> tonyyarusso: you mean, download all the files and then grep through them? That hardly qualifies...
<Myrtti> faron: different programs, different framework, same use
<Myrtti> faron: no, it's not a package manager
<darolu> faron, yes nautilus is to gnome what thunar is to xfce
<faron> yes I cmpletely uhderstand that mr ubottu
<tclu> antivirus avg good
<ignatiusdown> Endasil: Thank you so much Endasil. Now, I still have that .run. Where should I put that so, when I go to Applications, TeamSpeak shows up under Internet?
<paranoid_pedlar> haha
<faron> ooops yes I know it not a packj mgr it's a FILE mgr right darolu
<Myrtti> faron: thunar is a file manager
<Endasil> ignatiusdown: Can you refer me to the Ubuntu wiki/thread that gave you the original instructions?
<faron> Right ! Thank you
<Dougdoug4_> Hey.. I have a problem. So, when used Ubuntu, I tried to use Wine to play Crossfire (see http://crossfire.z8games.com) but it wouldn't work.
<darolu> faron, yes it is a file manager
<tclu> display card just need activate
<Pici> faron: Can you please use full words, its very hard to understand what you're asking.
<Dougdoug4_> I installed it with Wine Windows Program Loader, just like I should
<Dougdoug4_> But it wouldn't properly load
<faron> sorry
<faron> just trying to shorten things up a little
<faron> and thanks again
<Kentrel> I have a problem with my Wacom tablet. When I use it in GIMP I get two cursors - one for drawing, and one for pointing... it gets confusing
<MikeChelen> Dougdoug4_: checked the wine appdb to see if any tweaks are needed?
<Endasil> Dougdoug4_: Do you have some notion that that application should work with Wine?
<tclu> I know how to setup Opera.
<Dougdoug4_> Endasil: Yes. I've used the default Notepad thing that comes with wine
<Dougdoug4_> I've also used Firefox Windows version with wine
<ignatiusdown> Endasil: Many of the pages suggested just doing [$ sudo rm -rf ..] and commands like that
<tclu> IRC si very convenient.
<Endasil> Dougdoug4_: That doesn't mean that just any application will work with Wine
<ignatiusdown> Endasil: I had probably gone to over 30 different pages, most were on distros being Karmic
<pepper_haze> how do you uncompress .gz files?
<ignatiusdown> Endasil: Distros older than Karmic, I mean
<Endasil> pepper_haze: .gz or .tar.gz?
<Myrtti> pepper_haze: on commandline with gunzip
<pepper_haze> just .gz
<tclu> sh may install many things.
<pepper_haze> what is the command to uninstall .gz?
<Endasil> pepper_haze: gzip -d <file>
<pepper_haze> thanks
<tclu> the color can be changed.
<tclu> free av avg for Ubuntu.
<Myrtti> tclu: who are you talking to?
<Typos_King> pepper_haze:  usually     -> tar -xzvf FILENAME
<tclu> Myrtti: do you know we need antivirus or not?
<Myrtti> !virus | tclu
<ubottu> tclu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<darolu> tclu, installing and antivirus in Linux is as useful as planting a palm tree in the artic
<CalmvsKhaos> lol
<Flare-Laptop> !virus | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Myrtti> tclu: in short: not if you are using your Linux as a mail server serving windows users and want to check that they don't spread anything
<Endasil> ignatiusdown: Apparently you can install Teamspeak via packages
<Endasil> ignatiusdown: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak.  apt is usually the preferred way to install something on Ubuntu
<w3gi> hallo, sorry i know that is the wrong channel but i dont have any other idea more: $BODY =~ s/^([^\s]|[A-Za-z0-9]|\/|\+|=){76}\s.$//gm; but i dont get the empty line away
<deminished> hi i am connected to a ubuntu vps via ssh and i am trying to set up xvnc11 with gdm but i keep geting display errors the only way i can successfully vnc in is with the -create option which is less than ideal could any one help me get vnc access runing also its complaining i didnt set a password (it never asked)
<deminished> w3gi thats not really a clear Q
<Nollog> deminished: I installed gnome before installing tightvnc server.
<w3gi> <deminished> thanks ... i use perl and try to delete all base64 encoded lines from a string
<coop> touchpad doesnt work at all, no touchpad tab under mouse controls in 9.10, anyone?
<ignatiusdown> Endasil: Ubuntu Software Centre and Synaptic only have TeamSpeak Client 2 for packages. TeamSpeak 3 has recently come on, and that's what I'm looking to download
<deminished> Nollog that would work great i just need vnc access to gui could you help me through doing that ?
<bigtom21485> when i plug in my headphones or speakers my built-in speakers dont turn off
<w3gi> <deminished> i delete all only a empty line stay...
<Nollog> What is vnc access to gui?
<deminished> w3gi i got no clue about perl not sure if this is helpfull but i bet a google for perl remove base64 would do it
<Nollog> You want the vnc session to start a desktop session.
<deminished> Nollog yes
<Nollog> Let me check what I have.
<gyyg> is there a wubi room?
<deminished> Nollog if i didnt start one already i been trying various comands
<deminished> *commands
<vanishing> gyyg: nope...
<crc32> what version of groovy is ubuntu 9.10 useing?
<crc32> I actually get this response
<GSF1200S> anyone know of a program that sorts the folders of your music collection for you?
<bastid_raZor> !info groovy
<ubottu> groovy (source: groovy): Agile dynamic language for the Java Virtual Machine. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 3354 kB, installed size 3976 kB
<vanishing> anyone got w3m display image?
<crc32> Groovy Version:  JVM: 1.6.0_15 # When executing groovy -v
<gyyg> is this an apropriate channel for a question about wubi?
<Nollog> deminished: I have in my .vnc/xstartup:
<Nollog> x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<Nollog> gnome-session &
<deminished> Nollog i thought i needed that but then i have no .vnc ???
<Nollog> Create it.
<crc32> There is no groovy-all.jar file when I installed groovy.
<deminished> ahh smart heh sorry i got a headache and not that great when i dont...
<deminished> brb createing
<w3gi> <deminished> nice idea but i wouldnt ask if i found a tip in google or if somebody have a idea in #perl
<Typos_King> GSF1200S:    sort them for....?   I mean, usually the app/viewer you use does the sorting part
<deminished> w3gi k
<FANUM> anyone know what time the beta will be available?
<w3gi> k?
<vanishing> FANUM: tomorrow
<Pici> FANUM: check the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> !lucid | FANUM
<ubottu> FANUM: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<CalmvsKhaos> it was pushed back a day
<w3gi> i only know some people know regex perfect
<FANUM> thanks
<tclu> PrivelegdeFor a Linux binary virus to infect executables, those executables must be writable by the user activating the virus. That is not likely to be the case.
<FANUM> sucks tho, have to wait a whole nother day :(
<tclu> For a Linux binary virus to infect executables, those executables must be writable by the user activating the virus. That is not likely to be the case.
<DIL> apt-get update does not update the periodic ubuntu updates via ssh. how can i install the updates via ssh
<jinzougen> I'm looking for linux software that will let me create high-quality vector graphics, with animation, and output several formats. Flash would do the trick but it's not freeware. It doesn't have to be as sophisticated as flash, but that's the basic idea. Does anyone has suggestions?
<SidGBF> Guys! Im building PHP 5.3 in ubuntu but it isn't generating the CGI file! I know it isn't a PHP channel, but there are tons of docs of other distros working properly :-/
<jinzougen> I would like animated gif to be one of the formats.
<GSF1200S> Typos_King: Sort them in terms of the filesystem. Ive got duplicate folders and songs thrown all over the place- Amarok 1.4 could do it...
<crc32> is there a command to search for what package provides the file matching the regex ".*groovy-all.*\.jar"?
<terry> crc32: find
<Typos_King> w3gi:    /^([^\s]|[A-Za-z0-9]|\/|\+|=){76}\s.$   <--- maybe if you add a \n?   -> /^([^\s]|[A-Za-z0-9]|\/|\+|=){76}\s.\n/    in your regex
<terry> crc32: Oh package?  I don't know.
<crc32> terry: Yea assuming I have the file installed. I'm trying to figure out what package would own a file.
<paranoid_pedlar> jimcooncat, I think inkscape is what you're looking for
<tclu> A computer virus, like a biological virus, must have a reproduction rate that exceeds its death (eradication) rate in order to spread.
<crc32> ubuntu has once again mangled a seemingly working package.
<crc32> in 9.10 that is
<terry> crc32: What package is that?
<Typos_King> crc32:    what are you .... after?
<terry> crc32: What problem are  you having?
<Losha> crc32: apt-file allows you to search by file name, though the man page carefully avoids saying what the syntax of the search pattern should be, but it accepts a --regexp flag. A search like 'apt-file search groovy | egrep jar' will probably get you close enough...
<jason> crc32, I had a customer the other day have a windows update crash the entire OS not that its any relavent other then life could be worse
<crc32> groovy. I installed groovy via apt-get and now I'm trying to compile groovy program and normally you add the groovy-all.jar to the  Java class path
<crc32> jason: If every one hold thier OS to that bar then all OSs are still failing.
<Pici> tclu: Do you have a question?
<crc32> and its not the OS its the discipline of the package maintainers.
<Losha> DIL: apt-get update just refreshes the server list. Do you mean apt-get upGRADE ?
<jason> crc32, then why blame ubuntu for corrupting your package
<adindap> hi all, i'm trying to install git on my home server
<Pici> crc32: you can use dpkg -L to list the files that an installed package provides, use grep to filter that.
<adindap> using gitosis
<crc32> Alot of things in ubuntu have been breaking. And packages are what make ubuntu stand out.
<NoReflex> hello! anyone know why the beta for lynx has not been released yet?
<Pici> crc32: alternatively, use apt-file (followed by an apt-file update after you install) to search for files in packages that you have not installed.
<crc32> Pici: I'm working the other way around.
<Typos_King> jinzougen:    vector drawing, Inkscape, Skencil or Xara Extreme I know that much, xara is in the repos as xaralx;    as far as the animation.. not sure on either
<Pici> NoReflex: Testing, see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<NoReflex> Pici, thx
<Losha> crc32: did you see my apt-file msg above?
<sate> Hey i'm using wine to run a java client, and I'm getting a jl ERROR, so I can't hear mp3 songs...
<crc32> yea I'm attempting to use it now.
<DIL> Losha, there are periodic update yea? so when i ssh in s prompt says x upadates are available, so how would i install those updates
<Pici> crc32: I don't see a groovy-all file, but I see that groovy provides /usr/share/java/groovy.jar
<crc32> apt-file --regex search ".*groovy-all.*\.jar"
<paranoid_pedlar> Typos_King, what about krita?
<crc32> returned zip. :(
<sate> Hey i'm using wine to run a java client, and I'm getting a jl ERROR, so I can't hear mp3 songs...
<IdleOne> sate why?
<sate> Why what?
<Losha> DIL: sudo apt-get upgrade should do it. Or if you're forwarding X11, you should be able to do sudo update-manager
<adindap> followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<IdleOne> sate: why run jave in wine?
<IdleOne> java*
<adindap> when i cloned the gitosis-admin on the remote machine, I got this error
<sate> I don't know how to run the run.bat in linux
<DIL> Losha, will try
<adindap> ERROR:gitosis.serve.main:Repository read access denied
<CAPcap> is the xubuntu chat #xubuntu?
<IdleOne> sate: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<crc32> /usr/share/maven-repo/org/codehaus/groovy/groovy/debian/groovy-debian.jar <-- What do you thing this is for? Seems to be tying groovy to this platform
<Myrtti> CAPcap: yes
<Typos_King> paranoid_pedlar:    IIRC krita is not a package on its own, is part of Koffice, which is a bigger suite
<CAPcap> Myrtti, thanks
<sate> already have that installed
<IdleOne> sate: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<paranoid_pedlar> Typos_King, copy that
<coop> touchpad all of a sudden stopped working in 9.10, thoughts?
<sate> already done IdleOne
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, do you have touchfreeze installed?
<IdleOne> sate: ok where are you listening to these files from? what site?
<sate> this is kinda hard to explain
<sate> Its a game client, and it has a built in mp3 player
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, were you trying to change your video configuration?
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: dont think so
<Losha> sate: and you're running it under wine?
<IdleOne> sate: ahhh then #winehq will be more help
<sate> I had to install the windows java version, to actually get the client to run
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: wasnt doing anything intentional
<maelztrom> update question:  Is there a way to have ubuntu *not* have jockey crash when I upgrade my kernel-image via the update manager, resulting in me having to manually regress xorg, and then once again reinstall nvidia drivers by hand?
<CAPcap>  i have a problem where if I let the screen saver come up, or my system suspends, when it comes back nothing works properly (or even at all). also if it goes to screensaver and asks me to log back in it wont accept my password. is this a common problem? how do i fix it.   Im running xubuntu 9.10
<sate> IdleOne:  would it be possible to run the client, in linux?
<IdleOne> sate: don't know what the client is
<sate> It's a java client
<IdleOne> hard to say either way, without knowing
<tonyyarusso> Typos_King, paranoid_pedlar: krita most certainly is its own package.  In fact, it has 6 packages.  KOffice has it as a depends.
<IdleOne> I really don't know but I would guess so
<Typos_King> CAPcap    I'd think is a videocard drivers issues, check for any 'Restricted' drivers for your card, you may also want to see if installing the linux-backports-modules helps too
<DIL> Losha, thank you, that was the solution
<sate> would a screenshot justify more IdleOne?
<Losha> sate: so much for java being an os-independent language....
<Losha> DIL: excellent...
<Typos_King> tonyyarusso:  it does.... well, I've had it with koffice though
<CAPcap> Typos_King, I have the backports-modules
<IdleOne> sate:  won't hurt any
<coop> issue xinput list
<coop>  and i do not see a touchpad listed, is that normal, it just stopped working all of a sudden
<Typos_King> CAPcap    check for any 'Restricted' drivers for your card :)
<CAPcap> Typos_King, how do i do that?
<sate> here you go IdleOne http://i40.tinypic.com/9qbpsi.png
<Typos_King> CAPcap  is under the .. drivers section in ubuntu.... I think in the control panel
 * Laibsch is looking for a tool to compare two sqlite databases
<Laibsch> anybody aware of such a thing?
<Laibsch> diff for sqlite?
 * Typos_King dashes
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, check this out ; check the log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log by opening terminal and typing "nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<IdleOne> sate: honestly don't know. I would /join #winehq and ask them about the error you are getting
<sate> they seem to be afk IdleOne
<IdleOne> patience :)
<UnderSampled> Hello?
<IdleOne> !hi | UnderSampled
<ubottu> UnderSampled: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> UnderSampled, got a question?
<paranoid_pedlar> tonyyarusso, check this out; http://dot.kde.org/2009/12/02/krita-team-seeking-sponsorship-take-krita-next-level
<UnderSampled> IdleOne: I can't find "/boot/grub/menu.lst". what am I doing wrong?
<paranoid_pedlar> I'm looking forward to the results. very cool.
<Losha> UnderSampled: which os release are you running?
<edbian> UnderSampled, ubuntu now uses grub 2 which has it's configuration files in other places.  /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the closest things to menu.lst but you don't edit it directly
<UnderSampled> Losha: doh, I just realized that it's linux mint, but it should be close to karmic
<Losha> UnderSampled: ask in #linuxmint, also, what edbian said...
<IdleOne> !grub2 | UnderSampled
<ubottu> UnderSampled: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<paranoid_pedlar> UnderSampled, Linux mint is compatible with Ubuntu. Just some added tools, is all.
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: o.
<maelztrom> ?
<tonyyarusso> paranoid_pedlar: What about it?
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: o
<maelztrom> ? nvidia
<CAPcap>  i have a problem where if I let the screen saver come up, or my system suspends, when it comes back nothing works properly (or even at all). also if it goes to screensaver and asks me to log back in it wont accept my password. is this a common problem? how do i fix it.   Im running xubuntu 9.10
<paranoid_pedlar> I think it's an 0
<IdleOne> paranoid_pedlar: still not supported here
<paranoid_pedlar> IdleOne, okay
<cheako> Hello, are there any available packages containing de-interlacers for mplayer?
<terry> CAPcap: Sounds like you've you've lost your password.
<paranoid_pedlar> tonyyarusso, it's going to be sweet.
<paranoid_pedlar> tongueroo, I always love to see well planned projects like this. makes me feel all warm inside
<CAPcap> terry, this really isnt about the password, its about nothing working, and no, i know what my password is i use it everwhere else 100 times a day
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, what's the problem?
<terry> CAPcap: Nothing works. Right?
<root_> hello
<terry> CAPcap: Sorry but we can't help you.
<cheako> tonyyarusso: Are there any available packages containing de-interlacers for mplayer?  I can't watch Holic without one!!
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: huge output,, not sure what im looking for
<UnderSampled> edbian: so how do I configure which os to be the default?
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, synaptics
<coz_> CAPcap,  if no one can answer you here try the ##linux channel
<Losha> cheako: not sure about mplayer. vlc has a menu where you can choose various deinterlacers...
<edbian> UnderSampled, I don't remember in that much detail.  Ask the channel (or google it ;) )
<coz_> CAPcap,  they generally have a broader base of knowledge concerging linux issues
<UnderSampled> edbian: ok
<CAPcap> coz_, thanks
<edbian> UnderSampled, sorry, I'm not on an ubuntu machine right now ;/
<cheako> Losha: Another bug if I cahnge players: VLC lacks full screen support... on my system anyway.
<Ganymede> hey, does anyone know a nice and reliable script for getting the IPv4 address associated with, say, eth3, in dotted-quad notation for inclusion into other scripts? e.g. iptable rules script that needs your own IP
<UnderSampled> edbian: thanks though. The help you gave is still appreciated
<Ganymede> sure, i can do ip -4 -o addr show dev eth3 and parse through it or ifconfig or whatever, but it's a messy solution
<cheako> Losha: I do have a VLC question though.  I've removed plugins that I didn't want to use... namly plugins that converted ac3 and dts to float32.  I need to use HW-spdif codecs.
<caseys> what are some ubuntu rooms?
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: i dont see any mention of synaptics
<Losha> cheako: mplayer is a complex beastie. If you get no joy here, try #mplayer. Also, there are mailing lists for mplayer I think
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: is there a "find"
<Blake> is beta1 being released today?
<Blake> lucid of course
<Losha> Blake: delayed a day, someone said. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<Blake> Losha: ok thanks
<cheako> Losha: I know how to use mplayer, I just need it's modules to be installed... it has a number of de-interlaces (kerndeint being my fav)
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, press ctrl X, don't save, just exit. then press up, and replace nano with gedit, and click edit from the menu, and find from the dropdown
<caseys> is there a room for ssmtp?
<gmito> +++
<gmito> **** ME
<terry> !video | cheako
<ubottu> cheako: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eirann> ok i've nearly got this edimax ew7711 device installed i'm just stuck at the last bit, it's make succsessfull just 2 errorrs at make install
<KB1JWQ> Is there a way to have Ubuntu select a random desktop picture every so often from a folder I nominate?
<Losha> cheako: check medibuntu for mplayer codecs?
<Losha> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, I'm going for a smoke, brb
<root_> Why do they say it is bad to run xchat on root????
<cheako> Losha: *Thank you so much for the link!!* Most videofiles will perfer being able to set options rather then some bogus output settings being forced on them.
<paranoid_pedlar> root_ is that a joke?
<paranoid_pedlar> haha
<root_> no i have never been on here
<root_> this is the first time
<root_> i am running backtrack 4
<edbian> root_, You shouldn't run anything as root unless you have to.
<root_> and i am trying to create a new user
<Signal360> NGEN
<root_> why is that?
<edbian> root_ "adduser"
<edbian> root_, Short answer: it isn't secure
<tclu> The reason that we have not seen a real Linux virus epidemic in the wild is simply that none of the existing Linux viruses can thrive in the hostile environment that Linux provides.
<root_> i tried adduser but it just says "only one or two names allowed/"
<cheako> root_: root has all kinds of access that you don't want any one else to use.  If some one did manage to use your computer over xchat all you would need to do to fix things it to make a new user.
<root_> how do i make a new user tho?
<edbian> root_, adduser <newUserName>
<root_> great it is working
<CAPcap>  i have a problem where if I let the screen saver come up, or my system suspends, when it comes back nothing works properly (or even at all). also if it goes to screensaver and asks me to log back in it wont accept my password. is this a common problem? how do i fix it.   Im running xubuntu 9.10
<CAPcap>  this really isnt about the password, its about nothing working, and no, i know what my password is i use it everwhere else 100 times a day
 * cheako wonders why not run xchat as nobody:nobody in a chroot?
<maelztrom> cheako: chroot isn't really a security measure.  You get root in it, you can chroot right back out
<Losha> cheako: you certainly could. Most people find it enough to run it as a non-privileged user...
<cheako> maelztrom: Are there any methods to get root if there are no suid binary?
<HowardtheDuck> hey what does -y mean
<cheako> maelztrom: also I'm a bit confused about this chroot back out...  what's the path you'd use?  You must be talking about using some exploit that should be patched and fixed.. correct?
<maelztrom> cheako: sgid >:D ?  Or memory access, or joanna rut's...neat...direct cpu cache poisoning
<edbian> HowardtheDuck, Depends on the program.  Look at "man <programName>"
<HowardtheDuck> for apt-get
<cheako> maelztrom; Thank you, I need to keep on top of these things.
<maelztrom> anyway cheako, if they get root in it somehow, fchdir() on a file can move working out of a chroot area
<HowardtheDuck> sudo apt-get -y
<HowardtheDuck> ?
<daniskami> HowardtheDuck:   -y  Assume Yes to all queries and do not prompt
<cheako> Would cpu cache poisoning work with ESX and other hypervisors?  Sounds like it would.
<edbian> HowardtheDuck, Read the man page!  "man apt-get"  -y means "assume yes to any questions asked"
<HowardtheDuck> ahh
<HowardtheDuck> man
<maelztrom> google chroot-break
<edbian> HowardtheDuck, yes, "man"  as in "man apt-get" shows a manual for apt-get
<tclu> North Korea excute thier financial minister.
<HowardtheDuck> interasing
<cheako> maelztrom: Ohh, vary nice... me likey.
<maelztrom> Anyonw know... if the people tracking but 506618 (jockey/nvidia driver installation fail) would be interested in a tester ?
<rww> ubottu: ot | tclu
<ubottu> tclu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<flush> cehck out the ad i made, vote for me http://www.doritosviralocity.ca/Gallery/VideoDetails.aspx?v=499032
<woty> Hello@all
<rww> Flusher: please don't advertise in this channel
<rww> Flusher: sorry, mistab
<Nollog> She gone.
<Losha> cheako: opinion varies about the seriousness of cache poisoning. See e.g. the comments at http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/04/22/1815226
<NonHomogenized> I'm trying to get an ADSL connection working in ubuntu, and having little success. Can anyone help?
<DarkSpirit> Ubuntu Server. How can you install something like Active Directory?
<parabola> I'm running 9.10 and it won't boot, it's stuck at this message - The GNU Grub version 1.97 beta4
<parabola> Ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-14-generic
<parabola> Ubuntu, linux 2.6.31.14-generic (recovery mode)
<parabola> Memory test (memtest86+)
<parabola> Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200) but it won't let me select an entry or press enter, can anyone help?
<FloodBot2> parabola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> parabola: Do you know what a BIOS is and how to change settings in it?
<tclu> I use ubuntu for life.
<Losha> NonHomogenized: maybe. What's your hardware setup...
<NonHomogenized> computer hardware or network hardware?
<parabola> I can't get to my bios either, I was trying when this happened =/
<Losha> tclu: how odd. I use it for computing...
<tclu> no Ubuntu I may not live so good.
<edbian> rww, I don't think he would have gotten to the grub menu if his bios hadn't already handed things over to the OS on the harddrive.
<Losha> NonHomogenized: well, both I suppose...
<rww> edbian: Various BIOS options, like turning off USB legacy compatibility mode, can cause that problem
<rww> parabola: Ah, fun. I hate to be obvious, but have you tried another keyboard?
<edbian> rww, You learn something new everyday!
<tclu> I found it is hard to go to Windows.
<parabola> no, but it was working fine before
<rww> edbian: yeah, that was a long and fun debugging session that taught me that >.>
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: searched in gedit, for "synaptics" nothng
<rww> parabola: if you can't get to BIOS setup, it's not an Ubuntu-specific problem. Since BIOS is fairly low-level, you're looking for something on the order of "my keyboard isn't plugged in/isn't working right/etc.", rather than "Ubuntu broke it"
<tclu> Files are always a problem.
<tclu> People use Windows because of fearness.
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, just a sec,
<NonHomogenized> Losha: processor is Intel Atom 330, with 2 gigs of pc6400 ram, using some foxconn-provided mobo with an intel 945GC northbridge and a realtek 8100C ethernet port. DSL modem is a cisco 677
<NonHomogenized> anything else you need to know about it?
<eirann> can someone help me do this rt3070 driver i'm stuck
<coz_> tclu,  well actually poeple use windows for 2 reasons   they dont know about linux and because windows provides applications unavailable for linux
<Myrtti> tclu: did you have a ubuntu support question?
<Losha> NonHomogenized: yes, how are they connected: modem <---> router <--> pc or something else? Ethernet or wireless?
<NonHomogenized> modem -> PC. ethernet connection.
<greezmunkey> Wierd, I joined #mysql, but recieved a message indicating that I cannot send to channel, what gives?
<NonHomogenized> just the one computer connected to the setup
<Losha> greezmunkey: are you registered? Some channels are now registered users only...
<robertoh> Escriba el texto aquÌ....
<Losha> !es | rob_p
<ubottu> rob_p: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tclu> I am waiting for one.....:-)
<Losha> !es | robertoh
<ubottu> robertoh: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eirann> greezmunkey:  you need someone ther to give permission to speake , maby?
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: i go to pckg mgr and says i have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<greezmunkey> Losha: I'll check again, thanks for the tip - thanks eirann  :)
<Losha> rob_p: sorry. Autocomplete embarassment...
<cheako> Losha: I found that first, it doesn't apply to my AMD.  I'm sure there is some way with this chip to by-pass all the security... but not many ppl know about it.
<Myrtti> tclu: while waiting, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat and discussions in Ubuntu spirit
<robertoh> hello, i had downloaded ubuntu, an iso file (.iso), and i want to create a live usb , what should i do, please help me?
<Losha> !usb | robertoh
<ubottu> robertoh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tclu> OK my spirit with u guys.
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, it's probably just an update bug. try these commands and log out of gnome, then log back in. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<blocky> anybody know how I can have two computers playing streaming audio in a synchronized fashion?
<Dr_Willis> robertoh:  use a tool like unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> robertoh:  of some of the other tools mentioned at pendrivelinux.org
<shazbotmcnasty> unetbootin is super easy
<shazbotmcnasty> INSANELY easy
<shazbotmcnasty> it's like "whoa'
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin needs a little work in some area however. Ive seen to many cases where it makes.. confuseing names in the default boot menus
<Losha> blocky: I would've thought it would be almost impossible to synchronize two computers that way. Maybe the midi guys know about such stuff...
<Dr_Willis> There are alternatives to Unetbootin out there.
<tclu> Why is it so good  with no pay??
<NonHomogenized> losha: basically, there was previously a windows computer connected to this connection. The windows computer had a hardware failure and was replaced by a ubuntu box. I setup the ubuntu box here, and then moved it over there. It can't connect to the DSL, and I'm not sure why.
<eirann> Losha:  do you know why this rt3070 driver is not installing ?
<Losha> tclu: people volunteer, and canonical makes money other ways e.g. support...
<paranoid_pedlar> robertoh, I disagree , try this instead. very easy to use. http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Dimoutlook> is anybody else having problems with flash player and ytube
<fr3nzy> I have a WiFi setup question. Here's the case: each time I boot up I have to reload the NIC driver by the insmod command and then /etc/init.d/networking restart. I have the /etc/network/interfaces setup, it just won't run at sturtup because the driver isn't loaded yet - hence the later script for driver load and network reconfiguration. Can i somehow automate this as well, so it would setup everything at the boot time, without asking me for anyt
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  that LinuxLiveUSB is handy also.. but it has some odd quirks as well. :)  it does a better job in some cases
<paranoid_pedlar> hey Dr_Willis !! hope your day went well :)
<Losha> NonHomogenized: you never answered my question about how they were connected. As for moving things from 'here' to 'there' that doesn't really tell me much. You need to try a bit harder to help me to help you...
<Myrtti> fr3nzy: add the module you want to be loaded into /etc/modules?
<Losha> eirann: never heard of it, sorry....
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, plus it lets you run it in virtual on windoze! fun to show off linux on your noob friends
<NonHomogenized> Losha: I did, I guess you missed it. It's connected directly via ethernet cable from the modem to the PC
<eirann> :(
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  I just woke up. :)  So far so good. - That LinuxLive Tool is nice. but  its windows only. :( and the interface  is one of the worse ive seen :)
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, it looks like a gurl inspired vb yahoo booter. haha
<fr3nzy> I'm using a rather old acx100 driver for my wifi card. It has this acx.ko file which I insmod, will copying this file over to modules work the same, Myrtti?
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  yep. handy features in ways.. lacking in others.  From what i read in the forums however the only dev. has a bit of an attitude. :)
<Losha> NonHomogenized: ah, you didn't use my nick. It's hard to spot stuff when that happens. Can you ping the modem? Most modems have a default ip address like 192.168.1.100 and will server up a web page. Does yours?
<NewUser> how do i run files as root?
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  the interface is  so tall it was impossible to use on  my netbook screen. the 'fix' the guy did was to use a 'nonstandard' idea of making the arrow keys move the app around so you can reach the buttons..
<NonHomogenized> one second, I'll check
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, oh yeah? nice to me. I added a distro for her/him
<Myrtti> fr3nzy: /etc/modules is a textfile in which you write down which kernel modules you want to be loaded at boot time. Not knowing how you are actually insmoding the module, I can't really help more
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, talk about a dirty hack :P
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: i tried what u suggested, touchpad still doesnt work?
<NewUser> Hey thanks to whoever helped me create a NewUser. I was on here a second ago as Root
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  yes. The whole gui could use tabs, and a more normal look. It just looks embaressing :)
<blocky> anyone know of some software which can synchronize audio streams, so i can have the same song playing at the same time in 2 rooms of my house
<[Screamo]> any one know best way to do ubuntu to windows video chat?
<NewUser> how do i run some files as "root" ????
<Losha> blocky: I would've thought it would be almost impossible to synchronize two computers that way. Maybe the midi guys know about such stuff...
<fr3nzy> I'll look into it, Myrtti, thanks.
<blocky> Losha it shouldn't be too difficult to have the slower pc wait for the faster, should it?
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  id also like ot see options to use grub2 in these tools. and ways to make it do booable iso files.  :) but give it time
<blocky> [Screamo] gmail chat?
<paranoid_pedlar> coop, If someone can tell coop how to change the timing of grub2 menu, and then coop, use the older kernal in the menu and see if it works
<fr3nzy> NewUser, prefix your commands with 'sudo' and you will run it with root permissions.
<[Screamo]> blocky how?
<harisund> How do I disable this Gnome-Keyring daemon permanently? Any ideas? I dont' want it popping up to be asking to add a password every single time
<greezmunkey> hmmm
<paranoid_pedlar> Dr_Willis, someone already has........I just have to find the site for you.
<fr3nzy> For example 'sudo nautilus' will run nautilus and it will let you operate on otherwise restricted files.
<Dr_Willis> harisund:  you can set it to use a 'blank' password. so it saves your passwords.. but dosent ask for one at startup
<blocky> [Screamo] do you have a gmail account?
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  yea. Looking at the  others that site mentions in their 'voteing' list :)
<MikeChelen> fr3nzy: gksudo should be used with gnome gui apps
<harisund> Dr_Willis: I see.. Interesting that's good to know thanks :)
<[Screamo]> blocky yea
<hexdump_> Hi everyone just wanted to come in here for a sec before I call it a night.  Wanted to ask if anyone has used ubuntu 10.04 yet?  I'm sure some of you have, but I just wanted to get some feedback on it.
<NewUser> ok so i type sudo and then the command it will run in root?
<tclu> WHy Sound Juicer dont read my drive?
<blocky> [Screamo] you could also try one of the MSN chat clients that supports video on linux, empathy or pidgin?
<MikeChelen> hexdump_: visit #ubuntu+1 for more info on lucid
<harisund> [Screamo]: What kind of video chat? Skype? Google Talk?
<hexdump_> MikeChelen:  thanks for the info
<fr3nzy> Well, gksudo then. :-)
<[Screamo]> doesnt really matter harisund
<Losha> blocky: It's harder than it sounds. First you'd have to synchronize the clocks on the two pcs, and then you'd have to have some way of letting them know at what time to play a particular packet. I don't know of any common protocol that does that offhand, though one might exist...
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_pedlar:  this looks interesting -> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<coop> paranoid_pedlar: could this really been an update issue. not sure i get the grub2 thing?
<shazbotmcnasty> How do i install a .egg file??
<tclu> Myrtti: Sound Juicer only read my recorder.
<NewUser> linux is so confusing at first....
<hazenvnn> anyone here know how to customize pidgin gtkrc file?
<blocky> If I wanted to write something like that, what do you think the easiest way to implement it would be?
<harisund> [Screamo]: Skype works well on Ubuntu. Empathy supports video over Google Talk, and pidgin is supposed to too, but I find that they keep crashing half the time .. though that's common with a lot of Linux applications so I have just gotten used to it, but hey atleast I am able to video chat :-)
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  what is it even supposed to be? ive never seen that extension befor
<Losha> blocky: the #ubuntu-studio people might have some ideas...
<shazbotmcnasty> Dr_Willis, it's a python installer
<stanley_> Hi guys, this is really a serious problem for me now, my battery life on my hp dv6449us laptop is god awful...does anyone know if there is anything I can do software-wize to increase it...with windows my battery life was way better
<hazenvnn> I want to customize Pidgin chatbox, sender and receiver color. How can I do that?
<caseys> what do i put in
<caseys> Where will the mail seem to come from?
<caseys> #rewriteDomain=
<tclu> Myrtti: How to make Sound Juicer read my DVD-rom?
<[Screamo]> harisund so how do i install skype?
<Losha> blocky: I would look at rtsp and see if it has any support for synchronization...
<caseys> on ssmtp?
<[Screamo]> apt-get says it couldnt find it
<hazenvnn> no one know?
<Losha> caseys: since I get receive all my mail at gmail.com my rewriteDomain=gmail.com so that when people reply it goes to my gmail account...
<Blackcamaro8> How do I make Ubuntu Karmic into UNR?
<phrix> hi all... I cant share folder, it said you might not have pernission to use the network resource. The specified network name is no longer available... I'm running karmic... this is my samba.conf, http://pastebin.com/XRJJrPhS... any clue...??
<harisund> [Screamo]: From the Skype website. They have packages for 32 and 64 bit. Get the Beta (it's for ubuntu 8.04 I think but works for all).
<stanley_> Does anyone have any ideas on increasing laptop battery life
<caseys> Losha: so thats were my replay email in?
<hazenvnn> stanley, you should decrease the lcd brightness
<[Screamo]> ah crap
<hazenvnn> close unnecessary application so that ubuntu can run faster and less power consuming
<Dr_Willis> stanley_:  theres also those intel 'powertop' (i think) tools that can tell whats sucking down so much power and offers tips/tweaks
<shaullx> i installed kde and i couldnt find any wireless networks so i tried to install wicd that required me to delete network-manager and wicd doesnt work for some reason what to do?
<hazenvnn> I want to change pidgin sender color in chatbox, need help!
<Losha> caseys: set it, and send some email to yourself, then see what address hitting the reply button uses...
<eirann> can no one advice me on these errors http://pastebin.com/d8pEd8ff rt3070 driver , kernel 2.6.31-14-generic
<stanley_> ok thenks i'll try that
<Trek> how can I move things to /dev/null so I can never get them back?
<LetsGo67> Where is Lucid Lynx beta?
<Trek> !lucid | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<NonHomogenized> Losha: it isn't connecting to either 192.168.1.100 or 192.168.1.1, but I'm not sure what the IP for the modem should be :-/
<caseys> Losha: what would my hostname be?
<Trek> NonHomogenized: whats your issue?
<Losha> NonHomogenized: so how will you configure the modem?
<NonHomogenized> Losha: the modem should already be configured
<shaullx> ?..
<NonHomogenized> the connection was already set up. I'm replacing one computer with another.
<Losha> NonHomogenized: since it's apparently not working, that seems a hasty assumption....
<virtualman> thnx everyone all is well now
<virtualman> great community / support :)
<caseys> Losha: what would my hostname be?
<hazenvnn> :(
<hazenvnn> Someone know where is pidgin's gtkrc file located
<Trek> Losha / NonHomogenized: what exactly is the issue that would need access to the modem/router's IP address?
<shaullx> someone?
<NonHomogenized> Trek: I have a DSL connection which used to have a windows computer hooked up to it. The computer failed, and I'm replacing it with a ubuntu box. The ubuntu box cannot access the DSL.
<virtualman> what is the best way to record my desktop session for youtube etc...
<NonHomogenized> I'm trying to fix the connection.
<virtualman> recordmydesktop?
<Losha> NonHomogenized: alright, let's suppose (and it's a big supposition) the modem is working. How does your ISP expect you to connect? PPPOE? DHCP?
<shaullx> i dont have any network manager currently installed im on ubuntu 9.10 kde what to download?
<NonHomogenized> from what I can tell, it's PPPOE. I have a username and password, and they're entered into the Ubuntu GUI DSL setup
<NonHomogenized> the ISP, windstream, doesn't officially support linux, though, so they aren't much help in figuring out what I need to do.
<Losha> caseys: I don't think it matters much. It only shows up in the Received: headers of the email. Try 'foobar' without the quotes...
<paranoid_pedlar> coop?
<NonHomogenized> er, Losha, in case you miss it, see the two lines above. Forgot to highlight it for you.
<caseys> losha: so it would be who its from right?
<maelztrom> nonHomogenized: is it an aciontek dsl modem by chance?
<Losha> NonHomogenized: does the gui have a debug mode, or create some logs?
<NonHomogenized> maelztrom: no, it's a cisco 677
<slinkeey> Rock On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NonHomogenized> losha; not that I can tell
<slinkeey> Anyways
<orb01> maybe you need to enter the phone number NonHomogenized? that's what I had to do to get DSL over PPPoE working years ago
<NonHomogenized> orb01: enter it where?
<slinkeey> Does anyone know where the files are stored when you start up a guest session?
<santims82> I have a question about hard drive and file permissions that i am having a hard time finding the answer to.  I have a drive connected ( HFS+) and it has some files that i cannot even read. I simply want to be able to copy/paste them to a different drive.  How can i get access to these files?
<slinkeey> Like the home folder stuff
<orb01> NonHomogenized: let me check, probably phone/modem settings
<Losha> caseys: well, it's the name of a machine where the mail originated. Like I said, try some simple string and see what the resulting mail message looks like...
<Trek> Losha / NonHomogenized, have you determined if your modem/router is giving you an IP in the first place?
<aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu.  I installed win7 on partition A, ubuntu 9.10 on partition B, then loaded win7, unhid the bootsector thing, and ran easyBCD.  I still can't dual boot.  what did i miss?
<desnaike> tclu go into sound-juicer preferences and choose th drive if u have 2
<NonHomogenized> Trek: No, I don't know. I'm not sure at all, tbh. I don't know the default IP for a cisco 677.
<NonHomogenized> and searching hasn't been very helpful on the matter
<orb01> NonHomogenized: don't worry abotu what I said, doesn't seem there is an option to enter phone numbers
<Trek> NonHomogenized: go into a terminal.  type: ifconfig -a
<Guest67378> Q: I started using the auto login feature in Ubuntu. When I login, the Keyring always ask's me for my password to connect to my WiFi, how can I have the Keyring service STOP asking me for my password ?
<Trek> NonHomogenized, check whichever interface we're dealing with, see what IP it gives you.  Does the IP start with "192."?
<zhihongye> Hieveryone
<Trek> !hi | zhihongye
<ubottu> zhihongye: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tcliam> i have mounted an lvm hdd in ubuntu 9.10 and i want to access the home dir of a user however it wont allow me to I get "you do not have the permissions necessary" any ideas if theres a way to put in the pw or somthing?
<Losha> NonHomogenized: from http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/routers/ps295/products_quick_start09186a00800ea7fa.html, is the wan link led solid?
<santims82> Q: I have a question about hard drive and file permissions that i am having a hard time finding the answer to.  I have a drive connected ( HFS+) and it has some files that i cannot even read. I simply want to be able to copy/paste them to a different drive.  How can i get access to these files?
<harisund> Does anyone have any idea how to reduce the notification time for the notification applet stuff on the top right? It stays for way toooooooo long
<NonHomogenized> Losha: it's blinking on periodically
<harisund> Guest67378: I have the exact same issue. Nobody seems to want to help with that. make sure your seahorse daemon is running, make sure your connections are allowed by all users and hope it works
<virtualman> too many ppl in this channel LOL
<zhihongye> I'm using ubuntu8.04. My graphic card is intel x4500hd. So I have to install vedio driver myself to support resulution 1600x900.
<Guest67378> harisund Have you tried the Configuration Editor ?
<Trek> NonHomogenized: A thought: perhaps your modem is faulty?
<harisund> Guest67378: What do we edit there?
<nrodine> Hello
<virtualman> what is the easieast way to backup my ubuntu drive, i want something similar to timemachine :)
<NonHomogenized> Trek; it's possible, I guess? It was working until the other computer failed, though
<nrodine> Is this the place to ask for help?
<tclu> desnaike: It only detect one DVD-Recorder.
<harisund> virtualman: I have no idea what time machine is , but you could try rsync ..what kind of backup are you having in mind?
<virtualman> i hear back-in-time is good?
<zhihongye> After I have installed the driver, the resolution is ok, but the mouse does not show correctlly.
<virtualman> mac
<Trek> NonHomogenized: define "failed"
<caseys> how i send mail useing the command mail?
<Losha> NonHomogenized: the troubleshooting tips say is should be on continuously....
<zhihongye> Does some body have any idea about it?
<Guest67378> harisund hmmmm do you still have the same issue with seahorse ?
<virtualman> pure full backup initial then daily incremental
<Trek> !enter | zhihongye
<ubottu> zhihongye: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<virtualman> timemachien is mac
<felixhandte> @caseys: you need to actually set up a mail server
<harisund> Guest67378: I think in my machine is fixed at the moment
<virtualman> block level backup i beleive
<Guest67378> harisund good question... let me take a look at the Configuration Editor and try to figure it out for you
<NonHomogenized> Trek: I'm not entirely positive. The computer would not boot sucessfully, however.
<Modplan> Have an issue when trying to open folders from the places menu, it keeps opening totem instead of nautilus - can anyone help?
<Losha> caseys: mailx -v -s 'this is a test' <recipient email address>   -- then press enter, write a msg, hit ctrl-d
<NonHomogenized> it was an ancient piece of shit, so it got replaced
<Trek> !language | NonHomogenized
<caseys> ok
<ubottu> NonHomogenized: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NonHomogenized> sorry
<virtualman> trying out back in time
<Trek> NonHomogenized, one comp dying shouldnt have affected the router though
<Guest67378> harisund what is it called ? the notification thing ... do you happen to know what they call it ?
<Trek> NonHomogenized, can you tell me what the router's model was again?
<desnaike> tclu in nautilus preferences media tab at the bottom I uncheced the last 2  and it works did this last night
<NonHomogenized> trek: cisco 677
<santims82> Q: I have a question about hard drive and file permissions that i am having a hard time finding the answer to.  I have a drive connected ( HFS+) and it has some files that i cannot even read. I simply want to be able to copy/paste them to a different drive.  How can i get access to these files?
<virtualman> anyone one of you getting paid for support? LOL
<NonHomogenized> there's also only the one computer hooked up. Previously, it was the windows box, now it's a linux box. So unless the router died independently in the intervening time, it ought to work
<harisund> Guest67378: I don't know. What I did was change the wireless settings to everyone being able to access it
<jastor> santims82: youre admin? or just a user
<caseys> when i send mail i get
<caseys> send-mail: Cannot open stmp.charter.net:25
<caseys> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
<Losha> NonHomogenized: those are complex beasties, with lots of config options....
<santims82> jastor, user. y?
<jastor> santims82: chmod .. and set atleast 4 on each of the three ;) or the one you belong to
<Losha> caseys: smtp.charter.net. Did you spell it right?
<virtualman> i need a good icontact type of app , does evolution have contacts built in?
<Guest67378> harisund yeah i tried that already :( didn't work...      But with your issue, what is that notification thing called you happen to know ? may same me some time trying to find it... so i can figure to configure it :)~
<caseys> yes
<virtualman> hoping it could sync with my ipod
<Trek> NonHomogenized: you're sure its CISCO router?  because Linksys is CISCO's "prized routers"
<NonHomogenized> trek; yes, it's a cisco, model 677
<Losha> caseys: what happens if you type: telnet smtp.charter.net 25
<jastor> santims82: so .. chmod 744 fileblabalblaa ,. full access to the owner .. all others can read
<santims82> jastor, sorry, i am admin, my heads not screwedonright
<harisund> Guest67378: libnotify-send is the name of the program which you can use to send notificationso
<Guest67378> harisund cool hold on a second... i will try and figure it out quick like...
<caseys> Losha: it seams to work i get
<caseys> Trying 209.225.8.224...
<caseys> Connected to smtp.charter.net.
<caseys> Escape character is '^]'.
<caseys> 220 imp09 smtp.charter.net ESMTP server ready 20100318 221640
<FloodBot2> caseys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caseys> Losha: it seams to work i get
<Losha> caseys: check your config. The open failed from ssmtp. What does the mailhub= line say?
<tclu> do you want me to write?
<jastor> caseys: thats teh wrong ip ;)
<Losha> tclu: I'd like you to be quiet for a while....
<Trek> NonHomogenized: go to firefox, try this; http://192.168.1.1
<Losha> jastor: are you a charter.net customer?
<caseys> Losha: mailhub=stmp.charter.net
<Trek> NonHomogenized, just to see if thats the access to the thing
<jastor> nm .. accidently wrote charter.smtp.net  ..
<jastor> instead of smtp.charter.ent
<Losha> caseys: you spelled it wrong Simple Mail Transport Protocol SMTP...
<caseys> Jow yea
<santims82> jastor, i get this but no change in function: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/MacFiles/Applications': Read-only file system
<Purpley> I want to encrypt a folder in ubuntu, but there some recipentent Ive never heard of before, this is a personal computer hes called Gary Parker, How do I add my name?
<virtualman> very nice, interface , just wish it would snapshot entire OS so I could restore with a boot disk :) if needed similar to mac time machine
<Losha> caseys: I asked you once already to check it. You're failing your IQ test you know...
<jastor> santims82: ok
<jastor> santims82: but /media/xxxxxxxx/  shouldnt you already have read access to thoose files?
<Purpley> And what encryption method does ubuntu use, and is it crackable? Can it be exploited easily like windows's passwords?
<Trek> !enter | caseys this is why FloodBot warned you
<ubottu> caseys this is why FloodBot warned you: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jayrock> can i aSK SOMONE A QUESTION REAL QUICK
<Losha> !ask | jayrock
<ubottu> jayrock: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> jayrock, That's the point of this channel!
<caseys> Losha: ok i fixed that but now i got another problem
<virtualman> ttyl ppl
<jastor> santims82: if you cd /media/Macfilesblabalbal/  and type ls -la what do you get?
<Losha> caseys: which is?
<santims82> jastor, it says that i dont even have the permission necessary to view them when i navigate to the folder
<jayrock> IM NEW TO BACKTRACK I JUST DOWN LOADED IT, HOW CAN I LEARN HOW TO USE ALL OF BACKTRACKS FEATURES
<jastor> santims82: ok .. cd /media   and then ls -la
<notlistening> Hi, any people good with make files here and the Canon capt 2.0 printer driver trying to compile under amd64 and getting make file errors
<Losha> jayrock: 1) we don't support backtrack here 2) read the documentation is the only way...
<caseys> Losha: should i put this lines here or in a pastebin?
<Losha> caseys: if it's more than 2 lines, it needs to go in pastebin...
<Guest67378> harisund still their
<jayrock> ALRIGHT
<youssef> too many ppl here
<jayrock> THANX
<jastor> santims82: you should be able to access the files when in sudo ... im just wondering what the owner is :P
<notlistening> Oh I'm on 10.04 btw
<youssef> 10.04...
<Losha> wow, my ears are ringing....
<Guest67378> harisund: still here ?
<Purpley> And what encryption method does ubuntu use, and is it crackable? Can it be exploited easily like windows's passwords?
<Losha> Guest67378: haven't seem him/her/it...
<santims82> jastor, drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2010-03-07 13:11 .
<santims82> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2010-03-18 23:07 ..
<notlistening> and have a canon printer driver compile problem with the supplied make file anyone able to correct it?
<jastor> santims82: and youre root now?
<coffeeburrito> I
<NonHomogenized> Trek: ifconfig -a reports the IP address as 127.0.0.1 :-/. And 192.168.1.1 times out.
<notlistening> any recommendation of a better room  to go to?
<franl> Purpley, use GnuPG (
<jastor> santims82: well should matter ... but youre trying to copy the files from the disk right? and not from the disk to another folder on that disk ;)
<jastor> shouldnt*
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8e6bLDMQ
<coffeeburrito> I've read a few posts about people getting wma9dmo codec working on 64-bit by manually compiling mplayer, but is that the best/only way?
<Trek> NonHomogenized: your router's not giving you an IP then, no wonder you're having issues.
<NonHomogenized> Indeed!
<Guest67378> Losha thanks
<santims82> jastor, i havent supplied the password since i mounted the drive a few minutes ago.  Yea, what i want to do is copy files to a new 1TB drive so i can reformat this one
<Trek> NonHomogenized: contact Cisco for support then, it seems like a hardware issue then
<Purpley> franl, nvm Ill use truecrypt thats the only software I completely trust
<tclu> desnaike: I guess Sound Juicer is designed for Recorders.
<NonHomogenized> all right, thanks
<jastor> santims82: well i find it weird :P
<franl> Purpley, TrueCrypt and GnuPG are both Open Source and widely trusted.  TrueCrypt is probably easier to use.
<Losha> caseys: see this: MAIL FROM:<casey@Server>. 'Server' isn't a real domain. Is that what you put for rewriteDomain ?
<Purpley> franl, Yeah
<caseys> Losha: no
<tclu> desnaike: Why my recorder once made a big noice and go normal again?
<jastor> santims82: since hwne i mount drives ;) it sets jastor root as owner ... but you got root root
<desnaike> tclu I learned yestersday that lg cd rom simply would not work in ubuntu swapped it out and no problems
<Guest67378> harisund
<jastor> santims82: but just sudo -s   and do your copying stuff
<Guest67378> harisund wake up !!!!!!
<Guest67378> lol
<jastor> santims82: or sudo -i
<desnaike> tclu what drive is not seen
<cwe_btuh> hy
<Losha> caseys: please pastebin your current ssmtp.conf (REMOVE ANY PASSWORDS FIRST!)
<jschoolcraft> live cd, how do I mount a partition RW so I can copy junk to it?
<jastor> jastor root as owner/group i mean
<al_> should usb thumb drives show up under fdisk?
<tclu> desnaike: Its a simple CD recorder.
<edbian> al_, yes
<Losha> desnaike: I have at least one LG dvd writer that works flawlessly. Go figure....
<tclu> desnaike: Liteon CD-R.
<santims82> jastor, thanks for the help
<al_> edbian: i have got a faulty one i was going to image with ddrescue, but its not listed in fdisk,....what else can i do?
<jastor> al_: dmesg
<desnaike> tclu what brand I use samsung,memorex,lg the lg did not work
<FPF1981NEW> Hi, I am Ubuntu!
<Losha> NonHomogenized: The thing is all-singing and all-dancing: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/modems/ps296/products_installation_guide_chapter09186a008007dd70.html
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dh2sK1RP
<al_> jastor: ok its there as sdb
<al_> but not listed during fdisk
<al_> i guess try imaging sdb
<desnaike> tclu sata or ide
<jastor> al_: but no hardware errors?
<edbian> al_, It's worth a shot (image /dev/sdb1 though)
<al_> why not image the whole thing?
<Losha> caseys: apparently I lied when I said you could put what you like for hostname. Try gmail.com instead...
<tclu> desero: IDE
<al_> looks like part table screwed because windows says it needs to be formatted
<Purpley> Does 64bit Os's make video encoding faster?
<tclu> desnaike: ide
<caseys> thats what i thought
<jastor> al_: doesnt necessarily mean taht
<desero> tclu: ?
<desnaike> tclu are they set as master slave or cs
<jastor> al_: sometimes when i connect my usb stick it sasy "do you want to format?"
<al_> bugger, ddrescue cant open input file
<jastor> al_: evne thought it works
<tclu> desero: wrong
<al_> that was with /dev/sdb
<skates> i have problems with updates
<al_> no better with sdb1
<tclu> desnaike: slave
<skates> is there anywhere in particular to look?
<Losha> caseys: just a moment. Why is your rewriteDomain line still commented out?
<caseys> Losha: huh?
<al_> dmesg now shows buffer IO errors
<caseys> ow
<jastor> al_: ok
<santims82> jastor, i think i might have typed something in the wrong spot. ls -la returns: drwxr-xr-x 1  501  501       31 2009-08-31 17:15 .
<santims82> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root     4096 2010-03-18 23:07 ..
<santims82> drwxr-xr-x 1  501  501       37 2007-06-13 23:20 Aperture Library.aplibrary
<caseys> idk thtas how it was
<Losha> caseys: any line beginning with # is a comment and has no effect. Remove the # from #rewriteDomain....
<Ben64> hey i got ubuntu server, did rsync, it accidentally deleted stuff in /bin... how can i get everything to re-install or verify it's still there and working
<Neezer> If I have been upgrading my 10.04 alpha each day until now, do I pretty much have the Beta on my computer? Or should I download the ISO and install it?
<al_> jastor: any ideas?
<jastor> santims82: sure it isnt teh HFS rights that sasys 501?
<caseys> do i need rewriteDomain?
<jastor> santims82: since teh drive is RO you couldnt have changed user/group ;)
<Losha> caseys: not sure, but humor me and uncomment it. Once it's working, you can play with these things to your heart's content...
<jastor> al_: yea .. taht its broken
<desnaike> tclu I used asunder until I could figure out sound-juicer
<deminished> hi i got a vps system and it has a website runing on port 80 via god knows what application is there some way to track down 1) what application is listening on port 80 and 2) close it
<caseys> Losha: i'll try it
<jastor> deminished: netstat
<tclu> desnaike: not a big problem
<desnaike> tclu It was swapping out th lg drive that ended up working
<desnaike> tclu I now use both
<Losha> Ben64: without a backup, the best you can probably do is to get the list of installed packages from /var/log/dpkg.log and reinstall them...
<tclu> desnaike: It seems ok to me.
<deminished> jastor how exactly would i extract the info i need from that output ?
<santims82> jastor,  as i scroll down the list it gives me a root 501 and a root 99, this is all in /Media/MacFiles...if i go into a folder on the drive i get 501 501 across the board
<Losha> caseys: please do...
<tclu> desnaike: reasonable.
<caseys> Losha: it saids now that i can't send messages to that email
<jastor> deminished: sudo netstat -ep -l shouldve tell you
<Losha> caseys: please pastebin the output...
<jastor> deminished: look for *:80  or *:www
<al_> jastor: hmmmm
<desnaike> tclu good now take a couple days to look into sound-juicer
<jastor> deminished: the * could also be your ip
<jastor> deminished: but if its something that shouldnt be tehre .. i guesss *
<r5a> im having a weird networking issue, i have a fresh install of server 8.10 like fresh (just booted it 5 mins ago). cant reach the internet (wan side at all) lan works fine, im puttyed into it. it pings to and from anything on the lan. DNS resolve is ok (doing ping on the server returns IP)
<r5a> however nothing is getting out
<r5a> its like theres a firewall but i dont have anything on my shitty linksys blocking it or a fw enabled in ubuntu
<r5a> any ideas?
<Losha> r5a: presumably a routing problem. Have you got a default gateway set?
<tclu> desnaike: find a cd-recorder for ripping is right.
<r5a> yes losha
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ghCeRLre]
<jastor> deminished: unlesss its ipv6 .. in which case its [::]:www
<Purpley> Does 64bit Os's make video encoding faster?
<harisund> Where are Empathy's configurations stored? I have deleted everything in my home directory it seems to remember my accounts?
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ghCeRLre
<r5a> i have one configured by dhcp and then i did manually in etc/network/interfaces
<Ben64> Losha: thanks
<Trek> Purpley: nop
<Trek> Purpley: no*
<r5a> sorry i have 2 NICs, one DHCP and one static
<caseys> Losha: what i put in  Cc?
<Losha> Ben64: good luck
<Purpley> I thought 64 bit increases data speed?
<rixxy> is there an official place to suggest Ubuntu Name proposals? (for 10.10)
<Losha> caseys: cc is optional, just hit return if you don't want to cc anybody...
<Ben64> 64bit is cool anyway
<deminished> jastor i found it .. its apache2 is there a more sane way to kill it than kill -9 ?
<Trek> !ot | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Purpley> rixxy, ITs already chosen
<desnaike> tclu I tend to use older cd roms for ripping my burners are more expensive want them to last
<Ben64> wow
<Purpley> Lucid something
<jastor> deminished: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<deminished> thx
<rixxy> lucid is 10.04
<Purpley> Ahhh then I do not know
<rixxy> i want 10.10 to be manic marsupial
<Ben64> rixxy: theres usually threads on the forums, but i don't think it really decides anything
<Trek> Purpley: Lucid Lynx is 10.04
<Trek> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<rixxy> so mark decides it?
<jastor> deminished: apache in itself is no problem and one of the most common webservers there is
<Purpley> Ahh thats the name
<jastor> deminished: but we could do some digging on why its there if you didnt reemmeber installing it
<Ben64> usually the adjective is kind of relating to the release
<Ben64> dapper, hardy, lucid are the LTS ones
<Losha> caseys: it's mostly working. Does your ISP require you to authenticate before you send mail?
<rww> rixxy: pretty much, yes.
<jastor> deminished: cd /etc/apache2/
<zetheroo> What do you rekon is the best Antivirus software for Linux ... I need it to scan other people's portable media for crap ... :P
<caseys> Losha: i don't think so for sending
<rixxy> ben:what about when everybody wanted hardy to be hungry?
<jastor> deminished: grep -H -r -n -i -e directory *
<Ben64> other releases get stuff like intrepid, gutsy, and stuff
<edbian> zetheroo, clamav
<Ben64> rixxy: hungry doesn't make it seem very stable, hardy does
<rixxy> lol
<almoxarife> zetheroo: clamav
<Losha> caseys: You need to check that with them. It's a common spam-prevention precaution...
<rixxy> it would stil; be funny
<jastor> deminished: if directory doesnt show anything usefull .. try documentroot
<harisund> ANyone? Where are Empathy account details stored?
<zetheroo> edbian: besides clamav? ... it never seems to find anything ... and I know the data is infected
<caseys> ok
<Ben64> i wanted 10.04 to be Lusty
<edbian> zetheroo, I'm not aware of any others.  I'm sure some are out there.
<Trek> harisund: nowhere, because if someone viewed it and it wasnt you, you'd be screwed over
<Trek> !ot | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rixxy> ben: i wanted it to be leaping lemur
<Losha> caseys: alternatively, if you have a gmail account, you can use them to send email...
<harisund> Trek: what the heck? Are you serious? It should be somewhere in my home directory no?
<desnaike> zetheroo try avast
<zetheroo> desnaike: yeah ... I might ... I was just hoping someone had some experience with this ...
<tclu> desnaike: I use a benq aswell
<desnaike> tclu does it work
<Purpley> What is mostly used when video encoding? the CPU?
<jastor> ok :P i got a privatemessage from a moron thats not in this channel ;) that "just cd /var/www and see if it exists" and somet whining :P
<Ben64> Purpley: yes
<glaksmono> what is the max resolution for ubuntu?
<glaksmono> does it support 1600 x 1200
<glaksmono> ?
<harisund> Trek: you got to be kidding
<Ben64> glaksmono: if your monitor does, yet
<Ben64> glaksmono: yet = yes
<Purpley> glaksmono, IT supports up to 2000 I think
<tclu> desnaike: thats the one I said not working one.
<glaksmono> hmmm
<glaksmono> very strange
<glaksmono> i have it in Virtual Box
<glaksmono> but i couldn't have it in max resolution
<Purpley> Im running 1680x1024
<Ben64> glaksmono: sometimes it doesn't detect the monitor resolution correctly
<jastor> while seing if /var/www exists would be a easy way .. it wouldnt tell everything .. and the default documentroot couldve been placed somewehre else ;)
<Trek> harisund: i'm half asleep tired, if its somewhere, its probably in a hidden folder, you checked for a .empathy folder with terminal command: ls -a -l ?
<floyd__> anyone familiar with ubuntu on IBM Thinkpad T42?
<r5a> thats quite odd
<r5a> it was a routing issue
<caseys> Losha: i could try it
<desnaike> tclu for everything else
<r5a> the default gateway metric was set to 100
<edbian> glaksmono, I think that resolution is only limited by hardware.  Either your monitor or your graphics card will limit you first.  The software has no limitations outside of hardware.
<r5a> changed it to 0 and it fixed it
<r5a> quite odd
<Purpley> Ben64, Whats the best type of CPU for video encoding?
<caseys> how do i add authenticate to it?
<desnaike> tclu did it work with asunder
<glaksmono> what is dkms guys?
<glaksmono> is it okay to remove it?
<Losha> caseys: I have to check my own gmail config first :-). Please stand by...
<Ben64> Purpley: faster is better, some codecs support multithreaded encoding, so those would benefit from more cores too
<floyd__> caseys, add authenticate to what?
<Trek> caseys: make sure you specify SSL or TLS being active
<caseys> ssmtp conf
<Purpley> Alright, its just I have a quad core and it takes quite a bit
<caseys> i tyink its tls
<Ben64> Purpley: what do you use to encode
<nawk> I want to change my login theme; I have already downloaded one on themes.gnome.org
<Ben64> Purpley: also, what codec
<jastor> Trek: i havent seen any smtp server run tls or ssl on port 25 :P
<nawk> What app/utility do i use to change it
<nawk> ?
<coz_> nawk,   on karmic it has to be changed differently than in the past so open a terminal
<glaksmono> what id dkms?
<Trek> jastor: then its probably a higher-umber port
<floyd__> IBM Thinkpad T42 Laptop Issue:  The volume buttons do not control the volume...any idea's?
<Purpley> ffmpeg, Im encoding divx
<outybuntu> hi guys i cant get vlc to install
<coz_> nawk,  also  you cant use any of the downloaded GDM themes any longer
<edbian> glaksmono, "man dkms"
<Purpley> Ben64, ffmpeg and divx
<jastor> Trek: they probably exist :) ... but wouldnt they use any of the other common ports
<harisund> Trek: I did a find . | grep mpathy, it appears in ~/.local/share/Empathy, ~/.gconf/apps/empathy and ~/.config/Empathy .. I deleted all those instances, yet Empathy seems to remember my accounts ><
<Ben64> Purpley: oh, sorry, I only know mencoder
<Trek> harisund: so sudo apt-get purge empathy
<nawk> hey coz_, you're coz_ from ##compiz :-)
<Trek> harisund: then reinstall
<tclu> desnaike: not in asunder too
<Purpley> Ben64, Thats alright its just all my patience is gone for today :) had a few problems with my code and was raging quite a bit
<coz_> Ben64,   ffmpeg is really nice  command would be  ffmpeg -i  nameof.avi or whatever to  nameof.whatever format
<coz_> nawk,  yes
<tclu> desnaike: this no recorder can use normally with other kind applications.
<nawk> coz_ right, b/c I recall having easily changing the login theme in the past
<coz_> nawk,  right..unfortunately that has all changed and the themes available on gnome-look.org are no longer valid
<jastor> coz_: unless downgrading gdm
<nawk> that sucks
<coz_> jasonb,  ah ok
<nawk> coz_ I have gnome-terminal opened
<desnaike> tclu do u have 2 cd drives
<coz_> nawk,   you can change the look of the new gdm login screen
<floyd__> Laptop config issue, anyone available?
<tclu> desnaike: neither I meant
<Trek> floyd__, details please
<coz_> nawk,  if you open a terminal and paste this command    gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<harisund> Trek: lol and the accounts are still remembered. I am going to ask in Empathy's IRC channel itself
<Purpley> Do you think I could incorporate a simple GUI for a temp. controller I made for my shower into ubuntu easily with a wireless connection?
<tclu> desnaike: I have two disk drives
<coz_> nawk,   the will bring up the theme dialog as if you are going to change the system theme ...however ..it will only change the gdm theme
<Trek> harisund: that's the BEST idea
<Purpley> Made a simple controller out of 2 servos a temp controller some leds and a arduino board
 * jasonb blinks
<coz_> nawk, simply choose a theme  there  for the colours you prefer...then open system/preferenced/keyboard/accessisilbity tab and untikc show the accessibilty icon  then reboot
<glaksmono> do you guys have idea of virtual box?
<glaksmono> i need to remove it
<glaksmono> apt-get remove virtualbox doesn't exist :(
<coz_> glaksmono,  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<desnaike> tclu open nautilus view ure drives insert audio cd if on drive disappears then it's compatibility issue
<coz_> glaksmono,  also make sure the pacakge name is "virtualbox"
<glaksmono> virtualbox is not installed
<glaksmono> well
<jastor> harisund: start empathy and look for what files it uses with lsof
<glaksmono> the problem is i don't know the package name
<coz_> glaksmono,  hold on
<harisund> jastor: all right one sec
<tclu> desnaike: one is benq read only, and later I have gotten a writer
<tclu> desnaike: no competibility issue.
<coz_> glaksmono,  go to system/administration/synaptic package mananger   hit  the "Search" button and type in virtual box
<desnaike> tclu so the benq ripped prior to new purchase
<coz_> glaksmono,  see if any packaged are installed then right click them and "Remove completely"
<harisund> jastor: how do I do that? lsof empathy returns an error, lsof /usr/bin/empathy just lists /usr/bin/empathy
<tclu> desnaike: no benq is not ripping.
<zetheroo> garr .. there is no 64bit version of AVAST for linux
<jastor> harisund: lsof -p <pid of empathy>
<r0000t> avast?
<r0000t> the windows/dock manager?
<tclu> desnaike: only cd-write can rip music
<zetheroo> r0000t: no ... AVAST the anti-virus software
<glaksmono> multiple results
<glaksmono> omg
<markd25> if i don't partition space for ubuntu when i go to install it i pick option one and use the silder?
<Losha> caseys: still there?
<caseys> hyes
<buDah> hey
<Losha> caseys: configs for gmail are here: http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp
<r5a> losha is there a way to edit the route, like is it stored in a file somewhere?
<desnaike> tclu the lg I removed was the same no ripping replaced with memorex then tried samsung both ripped
<jastor> harisund: or lsof +D /home/hairsund/  to see all files currently in use in your home dir
<Losha> r5a: it's stored in the kernel. You can view it with netstat -an. You can add/delete routes using the route command. Wanna pastebin your netstat -an for us to look at?
<glaksmono> coz_: i cannot find it
<tclu> desnaike: both cd-r and cd-rom can rip??
<desnaike> tclu yes
<harisund> jastor: how do I paste something using pastebinit .. I could upload it there
<coz_> glaksmono,  it should be there...how did you install this?
<jastor> harisund: put it in a txt file and pastebinit file.txt
<glaksmono> by running
<caseys> Losha: should root be postmaster?
<glaksmono> i did this
<glaksmono> sudo bash ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<nawk> coz_ "untikc show the accessibilty icon  then reboot" ?
<coz_> nawk,  yep
<harisund> it just returns http://pastebin.com
<markd25> im getting this error when trying to install ubuntu
<coz_> glaksmono,  then I am not sure   I really have never used virtual box
<coz_> glaksmono,  I am sure someone here could answer that one better than I
<r5a> sure
<jastor> harisund: i just tried .. i got a working link
<markd25> the installer encounter an error copying files to the hard disk
<harisund> http://pastebin.com/s2ypEJJN is my link anyway for the lsof command
<markd25> error 5 input output
<nawk> I can't find it.  ATM, the only checkbox ticked is the "Accessibility features can be togggled with keyboard shortcuts"
<desnaike> tclu when I rip audio cd's it's usually a lot 10-20 at a time I use cd roms to save my burnes lifetime
<Losha> caseys: I like all root mail sent to me? There's no-one else to read them anyway. My config uses: root=losha@gmail.com
<caseys> ok]
<markd25> what is the issue?
<tclu> desnaike: cd-rom is faster??
<Losha> desnaike: burners cost, like, $20 from newegg on sale. I have stacks of them...
<r0000t> anyone have a good site for hosting scripts?
<r5a> Losha: http://pastebin.com/TKz4zNiw on getting the last 3 entries it took about 5 seconds
<glaksmono> i'm wondering on what does it mean from the command bash
<r5a> im trying to remove the 100 metric ones
<r5a> or well change them to 0
<r5a> and rmeove the 100 one i added
<jastor> harisund: .mission-control
<r5a> err the 0 one i added
<desnaike> tclu well I get my cd roms from client comps I repair or upgrade
<jastor> harisund: they claim
<tclu> desnaike: usually 5 or 6x it goes.
<harisund> Where did you get that? but cool anyway I will check it out thank you
<desnaike> tclu yes
<jastor> harisund: not in the text :P i searched on google
<harisund> ah ok thank you :)
<desnaike> tclu slow is good no bad rips
<Losha> r5a: oh, you have *two* nics. I don't think they can *both* be defaults. Where would the system know to send packets? Are they both on the same network? That would be odd...
<r5a> yea i have two NICs
<r5a> they are on the same network
<magn3ts> Oh sweet! My mouse pointer is reverting again! I love it! Totally my favorite feature of ubuntu/gnome/x11!!!!
<Losha> r5a: for redundancy?
<r5a> one is intergrated into the mobo and one is just some random NIC i threw in there
<markd25> any answers?
<markd25> i cannot install ubuntu
<jastor> magn3ts: horiz or vert? or both? :)
<r5a> not really i was trying to figure out if it was my mobo or somthing else that was weirdc
<r5a> im probabaly going to get rid of eth1 anyway
<markd25> get error 5 canot read disk input output error?
<Losha> r5a: unplug eth1 and reboot...
<magn3ts> jastor, ?
<jastor> markd25: does it go right when you move left (or vice verse) .. or up when you go down?
<markd25> huh?
<jastor> markd25: or is it inverted both horizontally and vertically?
<markd25> what jastur?
<harisund> jastor: Thanks .. apparently I have to use mc-tool to modify them
<markd25> what r u talking about
<jastor> oh .
<jastor> mt
<jastor> it was to magn3ts
<karma> i messed up and tried to do a live install of moblin on a usb drive. now i cannot get ubuntu to see the usb in order to format it.. any ideas?
<magn3ts> jastor, I meant the mouse pointer icon. I have to install the cursor and select it at the same time, otherwise I can't select it. Then after about 2 hours of using it, my various icons revert back to the ubuntu/gnome default and I have to go into ~/,icons, delete the folder and then restart the process
<caseys> Losha: i changed hostname to a email and now it saids its not vaild
<coz_> nawk,  did that work?
<jastor> magn3ts: ok .. thought you had gotten like a friend did acouple of times ;) like "invert mouselook" in fps games .P
<arakthor> markd25 did you run a disck check on your install disk?
<markd25> ya its fine
<Losha> caseys: that only works if your rewriteDomain is empty. Is it?
<tclu> desnaike: so benq cdrom is good for Rhythmbox, full cd rip
<markd25> ive erased the disk and reburned many times
<caseys> no'
<karma> i have a sandisk 8gb flash drive. i cannot get ubuntu to recognize it.
<desnaike> tclu did u try that's the only way to know but it did not work for me
<Losha> karma: first thing I'd try is to remove the usb drive, power cycle it, reboot the machine, then plug it back in...
<karma> i did that
<harisund> Any idea why pastebinit doesn't give me a unique URL but just http://pastebinit.com ?
<tclu> desnaike: Sound Juicer tend to pick the slower one?
<caseys> no it is
<caseys> and the same thing
<terry> karma: tail -f /var/log/messages  #Plug it in and watch
<desnaike> tclu the only app that worked for me was banshee
<Losha> caseys: then change it to rewriteDomain=gmail.com and retry...
<caseys> well i was trying it with my isp
<terry> karma: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages  #Plug it in and watch
<acovrig> can I have a 9.4 sync files w/ an sftp automatically on log off?
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tclu> desnaike: i am use the theory to find out what is going on
<desnaike> tclu but swapped the drive out and all my audio apps now work
<karma> ok
<ravibn> I need help with my webcam on Ubunto 9.10
<Losha> caseys: make copies of your isp config in a different directory so you can come back to them later after you've talked to your isp...
<nhorning2> I'm having trouble syncing tomboy on Ubuntuone
<terry> ravibn: What webcam do you have?
<jastor> caseys: changed domain to email?
<harisund> Jeruvy: I already saw that. That's how I even knew about what pastebinit is and what it does anyway
<coz_> ravibn,  I cant help with that one.. my web cam doesnt work on 9.10 but works well on 10.04  go figure :)
<jastor> hostname*
<jastor> sorry
<acovrig> can I have a 9.4 sync files w/ an sftp automatically on log off?
<ravibn> terry : frontech JIL 2214 . It is working fine with gstreamer-properties
<Losha> jastor: we're trying to configure ssmtp to work with gmail...
<tclu> desnaike: u mean change the master and slave??
<desnaike> tclu my search in google nothing I tried worked one post I read said some drives don't work completely
<jastor> Losha: but gmail got their own smtp¨
<terry> ravibn: lsusb  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<karma> ok.. here is what i get back : http://pastebin.com/QKnfwSNm
<lhorning> test..
<KB1JWQ> Is there a gnome applet (not sure what they're called) that shows realtime CPU load, bandwidth utilization, etc?
<desnaike> tclu no
<ravibn> terry : under skype it does not showup
<arakthor> markd25 sry for slow... did you check your download img for errors H(with provided md5)
<harisund> KB1JWQ: I think it's just gnome-system-monitor applet
<terry> ravibn: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Losha> jastor: yes, as long as you have an account with them, you can do this: http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<hav0k> Losha: new route upon reboot with 2nd NIC removed: http://pastebin.com/9ngGqmA3 problem is that my internet gw metric is 100
<hav0k> it should be 0
<karma> it worked fine until i tried to load moblin on it... i just want to format it and start over..lol
<terry> karma: sudo fdisk -l
<caseys> Losha: saids Can't send mail: sendmail process failed: now
<desnaike> tclu how old or new is the benq
<caseys> how do i reload ssmtp?
<nhorning2> test...
<jastor> Losha: what error?
<Losha> caseys: add AuthMethod=LOGIN as the last line...
<hav0k> god my wireless is bad
<KB1JWQ> harisund: BRILLIANT!  THanks!
<terry> hav0k: What iw wrong?
<jastor> caseys: whats the error you get?
<terry> hav0k: What is wrong?
<hav0k> need help using routes
<Losha> r5a: is the default route via router1.r5a.org correct, apart from the metric. I don't think the metric will matter, since there's no other competing route off the box...
<hav0k> route command
<hav0k> yeah
<hav0k> thats my main router hostname
<harisund> http://pastebin.com/uRScryyS <--- Can someone tell me why this is happening please ??
<fr3nzy> I'm having trouble with autoloading a driver module at startup. I'm trying to setup my acx100 wifi driver to load automatically and since I'm new to this, I'm having a hard time.
<tclu> desnaike: 3yrs prox
<hav0k> all my traffic goes through that
<nhorning2> test..
<FloodBot2> hav0k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hav0k> its my linksys box
<terry> hav0k: route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<desnaike> tclu when I installed sound-juicer from terminal it said I needed gstreamer0.10 ugly
<Losha> caseys: no reload needed, just change the config and retry the mailx thing...
<ravibn> terry : frontech is not in the list But it works with gstream-properties It needs some kind of small fix for this to work under skype
<terry> hav0k: route -n
<karma> ok this is what i have now: http://pastebin.com/pYXzcTEt
<caseys> what does rewriteDomain do
<desnaike> tclu the lg I removed was 5
<Losha> hav0k: so can you now ping your linksys box?
<hav0k> yea
<terry> ravibn: Sorry, I don't know anything about frontech devices.  You might surch the forms.
<hav0k> doing this route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<tclu> desnaike: so u can find it in Ubuntu software center
<hav0k> gives me my internet
<fr3nzy> Since I'm using insmod <file with the compiled driver> command each time I boot, how can I make it work automatically? I'm not sure what should I put into /etc/modules - if anything.
<fr3nzy> Anyone able to help?
<hav0k> i think it might have been that the route before was using a fqdn rather than an ip
<desnaike> tclu probably but I like synaptic
<hav0k> and i guess the lookup failed for the fqdn
<karma> 1         754      772096   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<Losha> hav0k: isn't router1.r5a.org at 192.168.1.1 ?
<hiexpo> !help
<hav0k> yes
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tclu> application > ubuntu software center.
<terry> hav0k: May be a configuration error on the router.
<karma> i guess the usb is toast.. i cannot get ubuntu or windows to read it
<hav0k> ill have to take a look out of like 6 computers the ubuntu server was the only one having trouble
<Losha> hav0k: then you already had a default route via 192.168.1.1. It should've worked before the last route command...
<terry> karma: sudo fdisk -l
<karma> i did that
<karma> http://pastebin.com/pYXzcTEt
<desnaike> tclu I have used ubuntu for 5 yrs I usually install gstreamer bad,ugly
<caseys> Losha: i changed things back to what they were
<Losha> caseys: does it work yet?
<caseys> no
<tclu> desnaike: chinese said a rabbit can have many homes
<jastor> Losha, caseys: mailx? ... why install an mta .. that relays to gmail .. instead of connecting to gmail directly?
<nrodine> Hey
<desnaike> tclu so can men
<nrodine> Thank you so much, it works!
<ravibn> terry : when I type gstream-properties and change the video settings the webcam comes alive. When I see this live this switches on the LEDs on the webcam. How can I switch off or stop the gstreamer ?
<nrodine> shoot, wrong room lol
<hav0k> terry: since i added that command will the route add stay after reboot?
<tclu> desnaike: no, u dont mention this
<Losha> jastor: because programs which send mail e.g. cron need a sendmail compatible mta...
<terry> karma: Is it 8G?
<caseys> its so a scipt will send a email
<karma> yes
<Losha> caseys: please pastebin your ssmtp.conf and revaliases file (REMOVE PASSWORDS FIRST!)
<tclu> desnaike: so can softwares can
<karma> 8gb sandisk u3
<terry> karma: There it is:  "Disk /dev/sdg: 8036 MB"
<desnaike> tclu i already had the gstreamer file installed when it was'nt working u may not
<jastor> Losha: so tell it to use ssmtp instead of sendmail?
<Losha> jastor: ssmtp is a drop-in compatible replacement for sendmail...
<terry> karma: If you want to reformat it, go ahead, it is in fact being recognized.
<jastor> Losha: so where does mailx come into the picture :P
<tclu> desnaike: u may reinstall it using sotware center
<desnaike> tclu yes
<karma> what is the command prompt to format it? gparted won't recognize it.. its like its hidden
<hav0k> rebooting we'll see what happens
<Losha> jastor: mailx is a mail client, meant to be used by humans: it kinda goes human -> mailx -> sendmail -> recipient
<terry> karma: It has one single partition, /dev/sdg1 that you can re-format if you want.
<desnaike> tclu did u try the nautilus trick I told u about
<jastor> Losha: ah .. sorry .. thought mailx was like exim
<ravibn> How to stop gstreamer ?
<terry> karma: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdg1
<hav0k> argh
<hav0k> upon reboot the route that terry gave me is gone
<hav0k> now anything outside my lan dosnt work
<hav0k> so weird
<fr3nzy> I'm having trouble loading a module on boot-up, I'm not sure how to do it. I'm basically running an old acx100 driver, which I load manually each time I start-up with the command line (insmod acx.ko - acx.ko is the compiled driver). After loading this manually I have to restart the network (/etc/init.d/networking restart). I could write a script and make it do the same thing, but I haven't been able to write this successfully either, since it requ
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xE5BhWVJ
<terry> hav0k: Is the interface set to dhcp ?
<hav0k> yes
<hav0k> err
<hav0k> no
<hav0k> sorry
<hav0k> its static
<FloodBot2> hav0k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry> hav0k: And do you have a dhcp server running on your network?
<hav0k> yes of course, its a simple home network with a linksys router
<Losha> caseys: you have the same commented out line for the #rewriteDomain=reddragonhouse@charter.net
<hav0k> but i manually did the ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<ravibn> How to stop gstreamer ????
<terry> hav0k: If it is set to static you need to also specify a gateway address too.
<hav0k> did
<jastor> Losha: .... you use a mailclient that cant send emails in itself so it has to rely on a another program ... to send to gmail .. but gives a totaly different email? :)
<hav0k> here
<hav0k> let me make a new pastebin
<hav0k> with everything
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DM4yFn6i
<jastor> caseys: Losha: mayby someone say what result youre after
<tclu> How r u
<Losha> jastor: please be patient, we're trying to get a working config...
<caseys> right now i where it says i can't send to that email
<terry> hav0k: gateway 192.168.1.1   #Line to add to /etc/network/interfaces
<hav0k> terry, Losha: http://pastebin.com/DDY6zJBS
<Losha> caseys: please see my revaliases. You do need them for it to work: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XubZW3xR
<jastor> caseys: charter.net is your domain? ... and you you use google apps i assume?
<caseys> no]
<Losha> hav0k: looks ok, does it work...
<tclu> desnaike: I wait a long time, no response.
<hav0k> no
<hav0k> cant ping www.google
<hav0k> can ping all lan devices
<FloodBot2> hav0k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<desnaike> tclu waited for whay exactly
<caseys> should i change it to those revaliases?
<jastor> caseys: so you got an ordinary gmail account
<tclu> desnaike: about authority??
<caseys> no
<jastor> caseys: ok?
<Losha> caseys: yes, but change it so it's your addresses, not mine :-)
<jastor> caseys: then i ask again :) what result are you after :)
<harisund> http://pastebin.com/uRScryyS <--- Can someone tell me why this is happening please ??
<melina> hola
<desnaike> tclu you tried to find the file in software center
<jastor> caseys: if you dont got an gmail account or google apps .. why are you trying to connect to googles smtp servers :P
<caseys> i'm not
<void_pointer> harisund you mean why "ls" lists the contents of a directory?
<terry> hav0k: #auto eth0
<terry> hav0k: auto eth0  #Either comment out the line or delete it
<jastor> caseys Losha: then what was up with all thoose gmail.com talk?
<harisund> void_pointer: no, pastebinit doesn't give me a URL
<tclu> desnaike: yes, I see it, codecs inside, I've installed
<fr3nzy> I need help with autobooting a module, here are more details -> http://pastebin.com/q8Li3ihw. I'd appreciate a helping hand.
<hav0k> done
<link_jam182> hola necesito algo de ayuda
<terry> hav0k: That should do it.
<hav0k> after doing that terry sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart hangs at reconfiguring network interfaces..
<Losha> jastor: you can relay mail via your isp or via gmail. Relaying via his isp didnt' work (authentication problems) so we were trying the gmail option...
<hav0k> all i need to do guys to get this working
<hav0k> is switch that metric from 100
<hav0k> to 0
<hav0k> and have it stay 0 after rebooting
<jastor> Losha: ok
<void_pointer> harisund ok. I don't use pastebinit myself but maybe I'll apt-get it ...
<terry> hav0k: Is there an IP conflict?  (Could it be that 192.168.1.20 is being used by another machine?)
<hav0k> nope
<hav0k> dhcp is set to give from .100
<hav0k> and theres only like 6 computers
<hav0k> this is the only one with a static
<link_jam182> i need help, well im from mexico, because my english is verry bad, but i cant unistall virtualbox ose, we can me?
<hav0k> i have to readd that line
<disismt_> hi wasn't ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 supposed to come out yesterday?
<hav0k> my network now is compteley toast
<hav0k> i had to login with the terminal, says network is unreachable
<jastor> Losha: "relay mail" ... i assume you mean connect to his isps smtp server ... or connect to gmails smtp server ... when you say relay email :P it sounds like spam
<terry> hav0k: http://pastebin.com/B67f0SPL
<HowDoI> disismt_, Beta 1 was delayed until March 19th
<link_jam182> my ubuntu is karmik koala
<ranjan> hello to  body .. good morning I am having an question related to Lan network .. Well I am having an internet connection that is being provided by an ADSL router .. but I don't have those stuff at my place .. well I am being provided with private set of values for ip address ,subnet mask, gateway  and so on .. but I am founding an special entry as broadcast address :: that was not being provided by my service provider .. so can any body can help me on this w
<caseys> losha: this what i get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DM4yFn6i
<ranjan> hat is this broadcast address with .. any help would be of great help ... Thanks in advance .. :)
<disismt_> HowDoI: that's today?
<Losha> jastor: that's what I mean. I believe 'relaying mail' is the correct term for what these servers do...
<HowDoI> disismt_, Today is March 18th.  Try again tomorrow.
<terry> hav0k: check to see if 192.168.1.20 is is being used by another device.  ping 192.168.1.20
<disismt_> :)
<link_jam182> its thursday
<jastor> Losha: since gmail uses tls/ssl .. im just gonna ask, he has gnutls installed right?=
<jastor> Losha: or openssl
<hav0k> its not
<unop> ranjan, what is the ip address and subnet mask?
<caseys> gnutls?
<Losha> jastor: we'll find out soon I guess...
<CoCo_Kid594> After years of gentoo I thought I would give ubunto a try.. I'm liking it... the problemn is I have a proliant server. I'm trying to get a 1280x768 resolution it has a ati rage xl video car.. is there a easyway to fix it?
<caseys> losha: this what i get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DM4yFn6i
<harisund> void_pointer: it says pastebinit <filename> should give me a unique URL but I am not receiving any
<terry> hav0k: route -n  #See what the default route is set to    ifconfig  #See what IP it is using
<Losha> caseys: your revaliases looks empty. That's not right. I thought you were going to copy mine and edit it...
<caseys> i did
<hav0k> ifconfig is using the static (192.168.1.20)
<ranjan> unop : my private ip add :10.10.249.38 and subnet mask 255.255.255.192
<link_jam182> hay alguien que sepa español en este irc?
<Losha> caseys: the revaliases you pasted is empty...
<Losha> !es | link_jam182
<ubottu> link_jam182: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CoCo_Kid594> is there a better video card driver for ATI Rage.. that could fix the screen resolution?
<caseys> worng thing
<terry> hav0k: ping 192.168.1.1    #Can you ping the router?
<hav0k> yes
<fr3nzy> CoCo_Kid594, what exactly is the problem, drivers or just setting a constant resolution?
<hiexpo> netdiscover -i wlan0
<terry> hav0k: Then you are connected.
<hav0k> no
<hav0k> im not
<Losha> caseys: your typing's getting worse. Are you tired. Do you need a break?
<link_jam182> gracias ubottu
<hav0k> pinging www.google.com dosnt work
<terry> hav0k: ping 192.168.1.1    #Can you ping the router?
<unop> ranjan, your broadcast address is then 10.10.249.63
<hav0k> my issue is i cant reach the WAN
<isolat3sh33p> hello, I have a problem to mount my flash drive. It's formatted as fat32 and I got this error while trying to mount it --> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<caseys> losha: this what i get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tWkYkz6N
<hav0k> becuse this metric is set to 100
<jastor> Losha: revaliases?
<terry> hav0k: Edit /etc/resolv.conf and add line:  nameserver 192.168.1.1   #As first line.
<fr3nzy> CoCo_Kid594 you're using the default drivers or have you tried downloading the official ones? I'm no expert with ATI though.
<CoCo_Kid594> with display the best I can get is 800x600
<hav0k> its already there
<Losha> jastor: one of the two configuration files for ssmtp...
<ranjan> unop :: yes .. but what is this ?? values
<hav0k> nameserver 192.168.1.1 is there
<jastor> Losha: thought you only needed ssmtp.coonf
<hav0k> just checked it
<terry> hav0k: You are connected to your network, (but just not resolving domain names, because you have failed to specify a valid nameserver to use)
<Losha> jastor: you thought wrong. There are 2 files needed for a full ssmtp config...
<CoCo_Kid594> it's a very old proliant balde server with a ATI Rage XL graphics.
<CoCo_Kid594> the default one
<Losha> caseys: wrong config, that's your charter config...
<unop> ranjan, the broadcast address??  is the address on which every host on the network listens to.
<hav0k> --- 208.67.222.222 ping statistics ---
<hav0k> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2015ms
<caseys> yea
<hav0k> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<hav0k> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<terry> hav0k: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<fr3nzy> Try downloading official drivers and installing them http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<hav0k> k
<PyroPhelia> whats would be the optimum chunk size for a 5 disk raid0?
<jastor> Losha: ok .. skip revaliases in the first place and just say that im whatever@gmail.com  in the first place
<terry> hav0k: Do you have the dhcp server turned off on the router?
<hav0k> no
<PyroPhelia> s/whats/what
<Losha> caseys: put the charter configs in a separate directory or you'll just get confused..
<ranjan> unop :: thanks ...for giving me answer
<terry> hav0k: Do you have the name server turned off on the router?
<hav0k> nope
<Losha> jastor: would you like to take over and advise caseys? I'm getting tired...
<terry> hav0k: Do you have the name server turned off on the router?
<hav0k> its on
<hav0k> here
<erpo> Pyro what are you using it for?
<hav0k> let me pastebin somthing
<caseys> i'm going to go i'll try again later
<terry> hav0k: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<Losha> caseys: ok, you're sooo close...
<ipauldev> terry, if hav0k can not ping 208.67.222.222, then DNS probably won't work anyway... they need to resolve connectivity first.
<fr3nzy> Unless those are no longer downloadable, I haven't checked it, CoCo_Kid594. It'd try to search around for archived version in the worst case.
<harisund> terry: when I do pastebinit <filename> it only shows http://pastebinit.com .. it doesn't give me a unique URL .. what's wrong?
<jastor> Losha: revaliases why use an alias when gmail will only accept an @gmail.com or an google apps domain anyway?
<Losha> wow, it's like pulling teeth again tonight...
<plauclair> hi, I'm trying out ubuntu netbook and I'm wondering if there is any way to activate effects ?
<ipauldev> hav0k: check the router is getting an IP on the WAN. if so, a "tracepath""/traceroute will help troubleshoot
<CoCo_Kid594> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx okay thanks
<akav> Anyone know a decent password manager (similar to 1Password in Mac OS X)?
<cfedde> akav: keypass?
<ipauldev> CoCo_Kid594: KeePass
<terry> harisund: No internet connection?
<KB1JWQ> plauclair: Heh, the graphics on those tend to be... not strong. :-)
<ipauldev> sorry, meant that for akac
<Losha> jastor: because revaliases allows you to select smtp server by username...
<PyroPhelia> hmm anybody here have any experience with raid0 chunk benchmarks?
<ipauldev> akav
<unop> akav, keepass/keepassx
<harisund> terry: I am on the same machine as this IRC client :P
<terry> ipauldev: What is 208.67.222.222
<terry> ?
<plauclair> KB1JWQ: just want to try it.. after all kde netbook works very well
<Losha> akav: I use pwsafe...
<jastor> Losha: and ... each user cant set up their own exim?
<jastor> woops mailx
<ipauldev> terry, I dunno... some public IP... 209.85.225.105 is a google IP, they could use that
<jastor> Losha: anyway .. instead of me just guessing .. WHAT is the result hes after :P
<akav> thanks guys, I'll look into keepass. Heard of that before now that you mention it.
<erpo> Pyrophelia what do you want to do with it?
<plauclair> KB1JWQ: is it completely deactivated or is it just some missing deps ?
<unop> terry,  dig +short -x 208.67.222.222    resolver1.opendns.com.
<KB1JWQ> plauclair: Missing a dep.
<KB1JWQ> Specifically A REAL GRAPHICS CARD, plauclair. :-)
<akav> moving primarily to a Ubuntu system, and need replacements for a few essentials.
<jastor> Losha: all i got was alot of strange answers that sounded like a lot of extra work for nothing
<terry> ipauldev: He must have a connection to get to irc  so....
<Losha> jastor: well, they probably can, but exim/postfix/sendmail are so complex people write entire books on how to configure them. ssmtp is six lines of config. Despite that, caseys and I never got his working, though mine works fine...
<hav0k> yea
<hav0k> i do
<hav0k> hold on
<ranjan> placlair : : few days back i was too trying to enable the efect on hp mini .. by it's default ubuntu net mix built  but i faild .. any way i lastly wiped the default system from my hard disk and finally placed with ubuntu 9.10
<hav0k> im on my laptop right here its on dhcp
<plauclair> KB1JWQ: :P still I think it would run fine, it's not *that* demanding
<jastor> Losha: he wants to send emails from his mailclient ... correct?
<harisund> http://pastebin.com/uRScryyS <--- Can someone tell me why this is happening please ?? pastebinit is not giving me a unique URL .. what could be wrong? What am I doing wrong?
<jastor> Losha: which is mailx
<Losha> jastor: you came in in the middle of caseys and my conversation. I'm not surprised you were confused.
<plauclair> ranjan: so it's disabled at build :(
<ipauldev> terry: true... I assumed it was from a different computer.. plus most servers use names/DNS to connect... hmmm... he said he couldn't ping 208.67.222.222, I can. so I figured on connectivity. I guess I don't know enough of what's going on, I just didn't think there was connectivity from what I heard. Yeah, a dig will tell if DNS is working
<jastor> Losha: thats why i asked you to tell me ...
<hav0k> dns ins't resolving atm on the ubuntu box
<hav0k> trying to figure out why
<Losha> jastor: he wants to send mail from a script. To do that, you need a CLI mail client. To do *that*, you need an MTA backend for the client to talk to. ssmtp is such a backend. I used to think it was a simple one. I may have to revise that opinion...
<jastor> Losha: because talking about revaliases just to get a mailclient to send email to google?
<hav0k> resolv.conf looks ok
<hav0k> and my notebook is resolving ok
<unop> hav0k,  you're definitely able to ping the gateway ??
<hav0k> yea
<jastor> Losha: ok .. the script .. i take it isnt php
<terry> hav0k: nameserver 4.2.2.2
<unop> hav0k, and a gateway is set on your machine?
<jastor> Losha: but bash
<hav0k> yes sir
<hav0k> sec terry
<Losha> jastor: ssmtp requires a revaliases file. Don't shoot me, I didn't write it...
<jastor> Losha: ok sorry
<jastor> :)
<terry> hav0k: nameserver 4.2.2.2  #Try this one.
<jastor> Losha: you could get the script to call ssmtp directly .. not needing cli mail client
<Losha> jastor: it's bash, but the same problem exists with php scripts.
<hav0k> juts switched /etc/resolv.conf
<ranjan> placlair : : i am not sure with that .. because i was not being able to get conected with internet to get help from any body .. so i removed it .. well i am planing to gave an try with this 10.04 from an external usb drive ..
<hav0k> did a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hav0k> trying dns now
<terry> hav0k: Maybe you need to re-boot the router?
<jastor> Losha: NO .. because php script has stuff to conenct to external smtp servers and not need sendmail or whatever on the local machine
<hav0k> i cant even ping 4.2.2.2 from the ubuntu  box
<terry> hav0k: ping 4.2.2.2
<hav0k> fails
<terry> hav0k: route -n
<jastor> there are php scripts* sorry ;)
<unop> hav0k, what does this return?   route -n | awk '/^0/{print $2}'
<hav0k> root@db1-smallcity:~# route -n
<hav0k> Kernel IP routing table
<hav0k> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<hav0k> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<hav0k> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<FloodBot2> hav0k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hav0k> woops sorry
<unop> uh oh, don't paste in here
<hav0k> yea my bad that was ment for a pastebin
<void_pointer> hav0k you've done that a few times
<terry> hav0k: Can  you ping 4.2.2.2  ?
<Losha> jastor: yes, the script could call ssmtp directly, but the general principle is that humans talk to mail front-ends which are programs and only programs talk to ssmtp. Again, I didn't design this (thought the design is actually a good separation of functionality). Clients like thunderbird break this division by talking directly to mail relays...
<hav0k> terry: nope
<terry> hav0k: ifconfig
<hav0k> pinging fine on the laptop here though
<harisund> void_pointer: still doesn't work :( pastebinit only returns http://pastebinit.com instead of a unique URL :(
<disappearedng> anything that will allow me to limit bandwidth and is easy to install?
<jastor> Losha: can i pm .. the extra talk is getting distracting
<Losha> jastor: apparently php breaks this division too.
<hav0k> http://pastebin.com/Ut1v2SXX
<plauclair> ranjan: apparantly compiz isn't installed by default, I'm gonna try to get it and see if it works :/
<Losha> jastor: if you must...
<terry> hav0k: Check your cable
<hav0k> it should be ok, im SSH'd into the server
<hav0k> with my notebook
<fr3nzy> I need help with autobooting a module, here are more details -> http://pastebin.com/q8Li3ihw. I'd appreciate a helping hand.
<unop> hav0k, you've not configured any kind of access control on the router, have you?  MAC filtering, etc?
<hav0k> nope
<hav0k> whats weird
<hav0k> is i fixed it before
<hav0k> with a route command
<hav0k> but i lost it on reboot
<FloodBot2> hav0k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ipauldev> hav0k: u sure that the ip 192.168.1.20 is the only one on the network? Also, you said you can ping 192.168.1.1? What about: "tracepath 209.85.225.105"
<unop> hav0k,  what's the IP address/mask, etc on the laptop?
<harisund> I just ran pastebinit on 3 different machines on 3 different IP addresses, yet all I get it http://pastebinit.com instead of an actual unique URL .. anyone has any ideas why that could be happening?
<terry> hav0k: You shay you are SSH'd into the server?    From that machine?
<hav0k> 192.168.1.131/255.255.255.0
<hav0k> yes sir
<hav0k> im on my laptop talking to you guys and then using putty to do all the commands
<hav0k> same network
<ipauldev> odd
<hav0k> all wire, let me do the tracepath now
<ranjan> placlair : : i am not sure with that .. may be the compiz window manager may not be present  .. as what i have observed on hp mini's default ubuntu built was having some cool eye candies ..
<unop> hav0k, and the gateway on the laptop?
<hav0k> 192.168.1.1
<hav0k> i bet you guys can even get to the server
<buDah> whats the command again to download a file with psftp from puttys website?
<lasthope106> I'm having trouble viewing the man pages for pthreads.  Could someone please help me?
<buDah> ftp command to download a file OO
<FullPolarFox1981> lasthope106 yes
<plauclair> ranjan: I'm trying 10.4, that might be it
<terry> hav0k: route -n
<ranjan> placlair : : i  hope it was having ubuntu 8.10 version  by default .. on this hp mini
<lasthope106> are they not installed by default in Ubuntu?
<PyroPhelia> erpo, aorry I was off i  google world doing a bit of research.  the 5 disk raid 0 will be a render scratch disk for HD video cluster rendering
<lasthope106> what packages do I need to view all the man pages for the pthreads?
<PyroPhelia> s/i/in
<unop> harisund, if it's any consolation - I get the same behaviour. which is strange.
<harisund> unop I have a feeling it works that way on 9.10 ><
<hav0k> ipauldev: that tracepath
<ranjan> plauclair :: which version are you trying with :: the native one or with netbook version
<hav0k> it only gets my gateway (router) on the 10th hop
<hav0k> terry can i pm you
<terry> hav0k: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<terry> hav0k: Yes
<unop> hav0k, hmm, how many route entries did route -n return?
<PyroPhelia> erpo, from what I gather, the sequential write speed is most important and in a raid 0 built with mdadm a chunk size of 1024 seems to be the best choice.  would this be a logical conclusion?
<plauclair> ranjan: the netbook version
<erpo> Pyrophelia large files mean large chunk sizes. 2mb?
<PyroPhelia> erpo, that's what I thought to, however read this. http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7582/2/
<erpo> 1024 is fine
<PyroPhelia> erpo, at 2048 sequential write speed decreases, while random write speed increases
<hav0k> unop: 2
<ranjan> plauclair ::  can you kindly provide me the url for 10.04 so that i can too try it from usb .. without .. affecting my current system
<ipauldev> havok: yeah, odd, your gateway should be the first hop on that network, I would think
<ardchoille> !lucid | ipauldev
<ubottu> ipauldev: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ardchoille> sorry ipauldev
<ipauldev> 'sall good
<ardchoille> !lucid | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Traveler7> hello, I need help [I am trying to install a dvdrom on my computer]  what are the commands to do this?
<ardchoille> Traveler7: all it ever took for me was install the dvdrom abd boot the machine
<unop> harisund, looks like it's definitely broken - you should file a bug report I say
<PyroPhelia> erpo, I guess the only thing holding me back is I need to find out what is more importanat when doing a cluster of video rendering.  the random write, or the sequential write.  I would think sequential write, but I can't find anything to confirm that.
<unop> harisund, it doesn't work against any of the other pastebins either.
<harisund> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/526428 - unop
<harisund> There's a bug report filed apparently.
<erpo> Try it and see?
<PyroPhelia> erpo, gonna have to I guess
<harisund> I don't know how to try it, it says only fixed in Lucid? So I can't expect it to work in Karmic then?
<Traveler7> ardchoille my fstab is empty and when I go to the mediaburner program in application it tells me to insert the correct type of media (I have a dvd in the dvd rom)
<ardchoille> Traveler7: does the dvd have a file system on it?
<plauclair> ranjan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/lucid/alpha-3/lucid-netbook-i386.iso
<akav> Is there a decent automated backup utility for Gnome? I think I will miss Time Machine.
<fr3nzy> I need help with autobooting a module (wifi driver), here are more details -> http://pastebin.com/q8Li3ihw. I'd appreciate a helping hand.
<ardchoille> Traveler7: Oh, mediaburner, I don't know, never used it.
<erpo> Hakalaumel nothing as good as time machine
<ardchoille> akav: I use pybackpack,it works great here
<Traveler7> no it does not have a file system on it
<ardchoille> Traveler7: tried brasero?
<ardchoille> Traveler7: Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Traveler7> I see an icon in my computer that says cd/dvd but I cannot dbl click it or do anything with it
<harisund> I don't understand this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/526428 <--- Is this fixed in karmic or not ??
<ardchoille> Traveler7: Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<brucerwillkejr> hey guys just started using 9.10 yesterday, loving it so far
<Slade-> i'm pretty new to apt.. how can i find a package that provides an application (say apxs)
<akav> ardchoille: thanks. Sounds a bit amateur though
<Traveler7> 9.10
<ardchoille> akav: typical gnome gui
<the_lorax> i have a notebook with a built in multicard reader...just installed ubuntu, new to it all, ubuntu doesnt register my card reader, when i put my SD card in nothing happens and it doesnt show in "computer" can anyone help? IM me please?
<ranjan> plauclair :: thanks .. i'll gave an try .. may be by next weak ..
<unop> harisund, no and it's likely not to be updated either - as it's not a serious flaw. I would say backport the package from lucid.
<unop> !prevu | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<ardchoille> Traveler7: are  you sure that device is a dvd writer? I tried for hours to get a dvd writer to work only to find out it was a dvd rom, not a dvd r/rw
<unop> Slade-,  you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com  or the command line utility  apt-file
<Traveler7> yes it is a dvd + r
<harisund> unop: ugh .. Ubuntu is starting to remind me of Windows more and more><
<Traveler7> i just do not know how to instal it on ubuntu
<Traveler7> tempted to instal windows
<Slade-> unop ah apt-file.. awesome ;)
<Traveler7> because this is a pita
<plauclair> ranjan: it's nice overall, there are some odd things like gnome menus too big to fit an netbook pc.. but it's nice
<unop> harisund, well, this is the policy on most fixed release linuxes -- all packages are frozen from updates except severe flaws or security fixes.
<lasthope106> how do I change channels?
<deuced> is there a PPA for the kernel
<Ganymede> harisund, that's not necessarily bad
<unop> lasthope106,  /join #channel_name
<lasthope106> thanks unop
<harisund> unop: Ganymede: oh well .. hey atleast it's fixed. Would this have happened if this package was in the LTS release too? (Just out of curiosity)
<Slade-> ugh the apache2 dev packages dont even work right, they're looking for files where they belong, not where ubuntu puts em
<ranjan> plauclair: i think you have to enable auto hide feature to have an complete control on screen
<unop> harisund, it's pretty much the same with LTS -- you may find some better consolation with the backports however
<plauclair> ranjan: it doesn't make sense ;)
<FullPolarFox1981> how i can create my own elite room?
<harisund> unop: ok ..that's cool. So I have backports enabled, and I installed prevu, but the ubottu factoid nor the wiki page is very helpful ><
<coz_> FullPolarFox1981,  for irc you mean?
<slackguru> does anyone know if there is a PPA for the kernel in ubuntu?
<unop> harisund, the reason is, it takes quite a bit of effort to sort out all the dependencies with 25-30,000 packages and get a stable system in place -- a single update could ruin everything and leave the system severely messed up.
<FullPolarFox1981> coz_ yes))
<ardchoille> FullPolarFox1981: simply /join #your-room-here
<coz_> FullPolarFox1981,  are you using xchat?  if so go to #xchat channel and I am sure they can help...off hand I forget even though Ihave created channels :)
<slackguru> I want to get out of 2.6.31-20
<guudgames> anyone know how to get to system boot menu for vmware ubuntu install?
<FullPolarFox1981> I am using Opera
<guudgames> lost password problem, need to get to the kernel boot line
<akav> ardchoille: I just did a Google search, and found several recommendations for Back In Time -- http://backintime.le-web.org/
<seyacat> hi ubuntu
<chuchumaolu> jfldksajf\
<guudgames> but goes so fast.. nothing seems to work
<akav> that looks quite nice.
<seyacat> how can i flush udp connectios?
<ardchoille> akav: Oh, nice!
<slackguru> looking for the kernel ppa
<chuchumaolu> 你好
<ardchoille> akav: and there's an ubuntu repo too!
<ranjan> plauclair : I am using gnome work environment and i have removed one panel form the screen and enabled the auto hide for the other .. so that i can get more work space on mini to work with ..
<ardchoille> akav: have you checked the repos for backin time? I'm seeing it in the karmic repos
<FullPolarFox1981> ardchoille cool)) i've made it
<akav> ardchoille: nope, not at all. Why do you ask?
<ardchoille> akav: are you on karmic?
<ardchoille> !info backintime
<ubottu> Package backintime does not exist in karmic
<akav> ardchoille: yes and no. I'm dual-booting to that on a Mac.
<ardchoille> !info backintime-gnome
<ubottu> backintime-gnome (source: backintime): GNOME front-end for backintime. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3 (karmic), package size 410 kB, installed size 752 kB
<akav> ardchoille: I just got a notebook; might put Karmic on there, or maybe try Lucid.
<ardchoille> akav: backintime is in the universe repo in karmic
<akav> http://lifehacker.com/5212899/back-in-time-does-full-linux-backups-in-one-click
<ardchoille> !lucid | akav some info about Lucid
<ubottu> akav some info about Lucid: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ardchoille> akav: That's much better than pybackpack
<akav> ardchoille: I know Lucid is not completely stable yet. But maybe stable enough. Have you tried it?
<Ixtu> Hello!
<ardchoille> akav: Nope, I don't run anything until it's released
<Ixtu> I just tried Ubuntu....
<Ixtu> Is it always this slow?
<akav> ardchoille: perhaps it's best to go that route. Just didn't want to install Karmic then upgrade so soon after.
<ardchoille> akav: Good point, you might wait until Lucid is released, I think it's only a few weeks
<Darwin1986> Hi, everybody, i have a problem now, i use wubi to install Ubuntu 9.10 in XP.but when i update the kernel,i can't in the ubuntu.i must edit the grub.who can help me?? tks
<fr3nzy> Will lucid be the next LTD ubuntu, btw?
<akav> ardchoille: don't think I want to keep the notebook sitting there for a month and a half either though (Lucid release is scheduled for 4/29).
<fr3nzy> LTS*
<ardchoille> fr3nzy:  yes
<ardchoille> akav: you can always throw karmic on it now and upgrade later, up to you
<fr3nzy> Good to know, I might check it out once it's officially released then.
<Ixtu> Are live CD's always lagging like this?  I tried one out and programs kept crashing. Firefox wouldn't even work.
<akav> ardchoille: thinking about it. I hope suspend/resume works ok on it. It does on my netbook, but does not on my Mac Mini.
<benlu456> Hello
<ardchoille> Ixtu: yes, the livecd's are always slower than the installed equivalent due to the seek time difference between cdrom and hdd
<benlu456> How to setup SCIM?
<akav> Ixtu: it takes a little while to load programs off the disc, but it shouldn't be crashy.
<Ixtu> Slower??
<fr3nzy> Ixtu, I haven't had much trouble with LiveCD's actually, but it's hard to say what might be wrong.
<Ixtu> Programs kept crashing!
<akav> Ixtu: at least if you're talking about the Karmic live CD.
<Ixtu> ...
<Ixtu> I think it was.
<ardchoille> Ixtu: the apps on livecd are compressed, so they need to be decompressed on the fly, takes time
<Ixtu> But why were they crashing? It was like Vista!!
<Ixtu> It was like vista on a bad day.
<Ixtu> The look and feel was nice, but I'm reluctant to install the full thing now.
<chuchumaolu> hello
<ardchoille> !hi | chuchumaolu
<ubottu> chuchumaolu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chuchumaolu> hello
<fr3nzy> I need help with autobooting a module (wifi driver), here are more details -> http://pastebin.com/q8Li3ihw. I'd appreciate a helping hand.
<chuchumaolu> sds
<FullPolarFox1981> Could anyonne enter to my room --> FUCK_ALL_AROUND_THIS_STUPID_WORLD_EXCEPT_YOU I need to chek is it works
<FullPolarFox1981> properly
<Losha> FullPolarFox1981: go away quickly, please...
<Losha> Ixtu: I don't recommend installing a distro that crashes on your hardware. What release was it?
<FullPolarFox1981> Losha ok)) but first i want to create my own room
<FullPolarFox1981> i need some advece
<Losha> FullPolarFox1981: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<FullPolarFox1981> Losha This fucking asshole banned my
<FullPolarFox1981> stupis bicht
<Losha> !ops | please take care of FullPolarFox1981
<ubottu> please take care of FullPolarFox1981: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<FullPolarFox1981> Losha bla-bla-bla...
<elky> FullPolarFox1981, just, no. for crying out loud
<Losha> *sigh*
<pfein> i'd like to try a tiling window manager with gnome; suggestions on which one?
<magn3ts> Why can I not see packages in repos that I have installed/
<aggrav8d> hi ubuntu.  i asked this an hour ago and got disconnected before i saw a reply.  I installed win7 in partition a, ubuntu 9.10 in partition b, unhid the 100mb boot partition, ran easyBCD, and i still can't boot into linux (i get told to insert the ubuntu cd).  how do i fix this so i can dual boot?
<harisund> pfein: I am interested in seeing one too.. not being able to tile windows gets on my nerves :(
<sghill> I'm not having much google luck tonight -- how can I create 3 users that can all only see 1 directory and have read-write access to it over ssh?
<magn3ts> Why can I not see these packages from my copy of ubuntu? th
<magn3ts> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Ixtu> Is it true that you can make things compatible with Ubuntu that were designed for Windows and Mac?
<Flannel> magn3ts: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<pfein> harisund: well, there's xmonad, wmii, ion, awesome & others. take your pick ;)
<magn3ts> Flannel, Karmic
<magn3ts> there are lots of karmic packages
 * pfein would like some afvice  on which...
<wgrant> magn3ts: That page lists the names of each source package in the archive -- but apt-get installs binary packages.
<Flannel> magn3ts: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<magn3ts> wgrant, so how can I see what the binary packages provided by that repo is/are?
<magn3ts> Flannel, its just going to show a whole ton of launchpad ppa, theres no way to distinguish which is being hit. I did add-apt-repository and then undid that and did it by hand, still nothing
<PMantis> Hi guys, is there a good reason to keep the "127.0.1.1 hostname" line in /etc/hosts? It is giving me grief with some apps.
<Ixtu> I'm not running it now.
<aggrav8d> PMantis - 127.0.1.1?
<aggrav8d> not 127.0.0.1?
<magn3ts> wgrant, this sure makes it seem like its a package name: nvidia-graphics-drivers-190 (190.53-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa14) karmic; urgency=low
<PMantis> aggrav8d: Correct
<Ixtu> But I was considering it. It would be annoying though if I can't use my tablet with it.
<aggrav8d> wierd.
<wgrant> magn3ts: It is a package name -- but it's a source package name.
<magn3ts> >_>
<PMantis> aggrav8d: Check your own hosts file, unless you edited it.
<wgrant> magn3ts: If you click on the 'View package details' link then expand the source package that you're interested in, you'll see the list of binary packages produced by that source.
<Robin^_^> Can anyone recommand me a good <shell> application/method for webcam picture grapping
<magn3ts> wgrant, thank you so much. appreciate the explanation!
<SolarisBoy> 127.0.0.0/8 is all valid loopbacks =)
<magn3ts> now if nvidia would release 197 for linux :(
<Rapsodius> I still don't get my x server running
<Rapsodius> I purged and reinstalled gdm and xorg but still not going
<chuchumaolu> have chinese here ?
<Rapsodius> !cn | chuchumaolu
<ubottu> chuchumaolu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wikisky> hi, i have error after upgraded to ubuntu 9.10: *** buffer overflow detected ***: pnmtofits terminated
<wikisky> is there anyone who can help?
<ben__190> 你好
<ben__190> Hello
<benlu456> 我有輸入法了
<Robin^_^> I thought of a work around for the webcam issue i got, if I install webcam software and drivers under wine, and then wine a dos program that will capture images from the webcam then i would have great succes, im asking cause i dont want to spend 2 hours trying if its a obvious fail from start
<SolarisBoy> wikisky: when you get that error?
<harisund> Robin^_^: I don't think Wine supports webcam
<cocoa117> anyone knows in WiFi, the WPA encryption is done in hardware or in software, or in both?
<r5a> i have an unsolvable networking problem with 8.10 server
<Robin^_^> harisund yes well there goes that plan >.<
<harisund> :(
<Rapsodius> !cn | benlu456
<ubottu> benlu456: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<r5a> i can ping anything on the lan, but cant get to the wan side (cant lookup, cant ping) i can ping my gateway, my server route is ok, my ip isnt in use, i dont have any firewall or anything blocking it
<Robin^_^> harisund webcams and ubuntu is hard - I have 3 types of webcams connected, so far my greatest succes was a full green image
<r5a> and all the other machines on hte same network work fne
<r5a> any thoughts
<harisund> Really? Both my USB web cam and the internal one on my EEE Pc seem to be recognized fine, atleast for Skype
<PMantis> Some *#*&*# IN #ubuntu is very rudely telling me that the "127.0.1.1 hostname" line should not be in /etc/hosts. Hoever casper on the live cd creates the file like so: "127.0.1.1 $HOST". Does this need to be there?
<PMantis> Sorry, the idiot is in #asterisk. :)
<Robin^_^> harisund it is server version
<harisund> Robin^_^: hmm
<aggrav8d> I installed win7 in partition a, ubuntu 9.10 in partition b, unhid the 100mb boot partition, ran easyBCD, and i still can't boot into linux (i get told to insert the ubuntu cd).  how do i fix this so i can dual boot?
<r5a> Pmantis: usually its in there
<jyc_> hello
<terry> aggrav8d: What is easyBCD?
<terry> What is easyBCD?
<PMantis> r5a: I know. The #asterisk dude is telling me I screwed up the file for it to look like that. :) Asterisk does a reverse lookup on the hostname, then incorrectly uses 127.0.1.1 for SIP headers, causing lots of issues. I'm trying to figure out which end to change... ubuntu or asterisk.
<LinuxGuy2009> Im so close to taking this WD TV back Ive been reading that the MP4 and/or MKV files made by handbrake need to be remuxed to play smoothly. Is there a tool/tools in Ubuntu that can remux an mp4 video?
<aggrav8d> terry - it's supposed to make editing the boot sector simple.
<aggrav8d> it's even mentioned in the ubuntu pages on how to dual boot.
<LinuxGuy2009> If I understand correctly this is like seperating the video and audio streams and then recombining them to get a proper format.
<terry> aggrav8d: Tnx
<hmw> How can I import a profile to Compiz using the command line?
<Rapsodius> I don't hacve x server
<Rapsodius> I want
<r5a> someone explain this to me: http://pastebin.com/ZSNrbjVa (no firewalls blocking or intercepting - all other machinces work fine on the network)
<Rapsodius> "Inappropriate ioctl for device (25)
<SolarisBoy> r5a: is the router connected to the internet and the internet link lights showing up?
<claptrap> Anyone wanna help a total scrub get GMPC / MPD up and running? ;D
<claptrap> 'cause I'm not having any luck with it.
 * Rapsodius wants help. Over here! Over here!!
<SolarisBoy> claptrap: whats the issue?
<brianbrower> yes
<claptrap> SolarisBoy: Well, none of the music is showing up. I set the music_browser option to the folder which contains all my music, organized into subfolders. GMPC isn't seeing any music. Not sure where in all that the issue lies.
<r5a> SolariBoy: yes
<r5a> im talking to you on my laptop thats on the same network as the server, im ssh'd into it
<SolarisBoy> r5a: what type of connection is it wired/wireless? what is the error you are getting when connecting?
<r5a> its wired
<r5a> i cant ping anything is the problem
<claptrap> SolarisBoy: Is there some basic setup I'm just not getting, or... ?
<SolarisBoy> claptrap: do you have username/password setup in mpd or passwordless?, also the music location is it readable by mpd user?
<SolarisBoy> r5a: what response comes from ping?
<r5a> 100% packet loss.
<claptrap> SolarisBoy: I didn't specifically set a password, so I would assume passwordless. Not sure what you mean by the second part of that question.
<SolarisBoy> r5a: can you pastebin "sudo ethtool eth0" . replacing eth0 with your wired interface?
<r5a> http://pastebin.com/2kpW6sjQ
<SolarisBoy> claptrap: mpd runs as a user,, does the user that owns the process have r/w permissions to the music folder? ls -ltrh /path/to/folder/with/music comparing the group and owning user to who runs the mpd process,,, also copy paste your lines in config which define locations, what i did to overcome this is make sure all locations mpd use are not root owned
<r5a> any thoughts solarisboy?
<SolarisBoy> claptrap: ok that looks fine. why do you have search 127.0.0.1 in your resolv.conf?
<r5a> someone here was helping me with this as well
<r5a> we tried that to see if it helped
<SolarisBoy> r5a: hmm
<JiangTianZheng> lala.....
<claptrap> SolarisBoy: Uh. Huh?
<SolarisBoy> afaik search does appending of the search line to the end of the domains your pinging ,, for instance when i connect to vpn it appends myjob.net at the end of the hostnames im pinging so i dont need to specify a fqdn
<SolarisBoy> claptrap: so i would need to review why you have 127.0.0.1 as search line.... but from first look thats not correct
<rayb0t> hey, anybody having problems connecting to AIM with libpurple based clients? :s
<claptrap> SolarisBoy: music_directory		"/media/disk/Downloads"
<rww> rayb0t: is "Use clientLogin" checked on the advanced tab of the account settings?
<claptrap> SolarisBoy: That's the only line that has anything defined by me,.
<rayb0t> rww: checking-
<rww> rayb0t: if so, uncheck it and try again
<xangua> rayb0t: make sure to use the latest pidgin; ask in #pidgin for more help
<rayb0t> HAHAHA that worked
<rayb0t> thanks buddy boy
<rww> yw
<rayb0t> confusing when defaults don't work ;p
<r5a> even if i remote that line solarisboy its not going to help
<r5a> trust me ive edited that resolv file a million times
<SolarisBoy> claptrap: music_directory         "/home/rainofkayos/Music/Linux_Library" is mine.. additionally i believe a few more options are needed
<r5a> its only had nameserver 4.2.2.2
<r5a> and it didnt work
<SolarisBoy> 4.2.2.2 is verizon public dns
<r5a> i know
<r5a> its also a root dns server for the world
<r5a> this is not a very easy networking problem
<r5a> its very odd
<SolarisBoy> r5a: i've seen oddities
<r5a> ive stumped 3 people now
<r5a> 1 from this channel
<r5a> ive been working on it for so long i just want it to work :(
<r5a> inbound works too
<r5a> outbound dosnt
<r5a> i dont get it
<SolarisBoy> r5a: running f/w software or hardware of any kind?
<buDah> c
<buDah> c
<r5a> just my router
<r5a> but nothing on it thats blocking outgoing traffic
<r5a> or any kind of mac filter
<r5a> etc
<SolarisBoy> r5a: traceroute -n 4.2.2.2 and paste it please
<Flannel> r5a: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.  It makes it extremely difficult to follow
<r5a> dont have traceroute installed
<SolarisBoy> r5a: ok
<r5a> terry are you here?
<SolarisBoy> r5a: and we are sure the subnet is correct i see you statically assigned your self?
<r5a> yeah
<r5a> i fixed it
<SolarisBoy> r5a: also can i see "arp -a ?"
<r5a> but
<r5a> the fix doenst make sense and if i reboot the server it goes back to normal, all i did to fix was see if a port was open on the box from a port scan website
<SolarisBoy> so what fixed it?
<r5a> why would the outgoing start working as soon as it recives a packet of inbound data?
<tongueroo> any one know how linux/bash does that countdown timer before just using the default value  ?  example...
<SolarisBoy> r5a: what type of connection is this? ISP wise?
<SolarisBoy> r5a: cable/fiber/dialup/dsl?
<plauclair> is there a gui to configure the samba settings, I can't find it
<SolarisBoy> plauclair: webmin.. however samba file configs should be rather simple to understand
<SolarisBoy> r5a: did you see your router h/w address in arp -a?
<plauclair> SolarisBoy: I'm trying to help a friend over the phone with that, config files aren't of any help here..
<r5a> yea
<r5a> and  the router is dsl
<r5a> sorry
<SolarisBoy> r5a: what is the result of "sudo ip link show && sudo ip addr show; sudo arp -a"
<ranjan> i want to configure indian holiday calender provided from google calender with evolution calender .. but how to do this does any body know's the process then please reply .. thanks in advance
<SolarisBoy> plauclair: what is the task at hand? the examples which exist in samba default can be simply copied and pasted and modified to point to the actual share location, after that restarting samba suffices.. is there some other task you are trying to accomplish?
<plauclair> just setting the workgroup settings
<xangua> ranjan: open evolution and in the calendar section create a new one type 'google'
<plauclair> I would know how to in opensuse, but ubuntu :S
<Guest75265> hi, can any one here help set up two versions of glib? Intrepid uses 2.18 and an app I need needs 2.22
<sulle> Is there anny groups that develops stuff for ubuntu that people could join/ talk to / help etc ?.
<plauclair> SolarisBoy: is there supposed to be a repo for webmin ?
<SolarisBoy> plauclair: plauclair grep -i workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf , tell him to change that line to the proper workgroup that windows boxes are on..
<plauclair> ok thanks
<plauclair> that's still kinda complicated for a very common setting :S
<plauclair> sorry for the rant
<SolarisBoy> plauclair: the command testparm he can use to ensure the configs are good before he reloads the samba services
<ranjan> xangua: my personal calender is configured well there is no issue with that .. but i want to configure holidays calender .. with evolution .. that is giving me trouble
<SolarisBoy> r5a: anything on those commands output?
<Losha> sulle: Try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/developerzone
<eryn_1983> hey peeps need some help with kereberos
<sulle> ok Losha thank you.
<eryn_1983> here is my info http://pastebin.ca/1845441
<SolarisBoy> this is bothering me "search 127.0.0.1" can anyone confirm thats a valid entry,, i have never seen this before used anywhere
<r5a> hold on
<r5a> just booting server up again
<Guest5080> is it possible to install ubuntu ( netbook remix ) with out swap partition  ??
<SolarisBoy> ok
<r5a> http://pastebin.com/GZsQA7SH
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<r5a> that stuff all looks ok solarisboy
<obiwan_> hi guys, anybody using a macbook/synaptics with gpm?
<slackster> hi, I'm wondering if 2.6.31-21 is going to be released before 10.4?
<SolarisBoy> r5a: is 192.168.1.131 the other host on the network which 'works' ?
<r5a> yea
<r5a> thats me acutally
<SolarisBoy> ok makes sense
<ActionParsnip> slackster: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed/+build/1525835 its a ppa but may work, use at your own risk (its not official)
<slackster> ActionParsnip: thanks
<magedragon25> is there a way to recover a borked partition table on a VPS without losing the data?
<SolarisBoy> r5a: interesting
<ActionParsnip> magedragon25: foremost is good, restoring from your backups is a lot easier
<magedragon25> no backups
<ActionParsnip> magedragon25: why not? do you not value your data?
<r5a> solarisboy: haha i know :P
<slackster> ActionParsnip: do you think that will be released as an standard update?
<ActionParsnip> slackster: not sure
<magedragon25> not mine...trying to help a fellow out
<SolarisBoy> r5a: can you try this possibly.. the auto line... make it like this "#"
<SolarisBoy> auto lo
<SolarisBoy> #
<ActionParsnip> slackster: toadd the ppa its: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<SolarisBoy> sorry guys paste fail
<r5a> tried that as a suggestion, causes the entire network to fail, basially that line needs to be there as per ubuntu (otherwise nothing networking related works, at all)
<ActionParsnip> magedragon25: cool, tekll him/her to get a backup regime. foremost will be able to read the disk and spit out files / partial files it finds
<SolarisBoy> i hadn't pasted what i was saying yet...
<SolarisBoy> r5a: auto lo eth0 <--this is how my interfaces is setup
<Ixtu> If you dual boot ubuntu with xp can you see it everytime you boot up??
<magedragon25> ActionParsnip: thanx
<slackster> ActionParsnip: thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> magedragon25: you will need a largish partition with write access to spit the files to, mount a samba / ftp / sshfs share if you need to ;)
<ActionParsnip> slackster: you could ask in the #motu channel
<SolarisBoy> r5a: have you also tried to  remove "network 192.168.1.0" line?
<SolarisBoy> network can be determined from IP/subnet i dont use that either in my working interfaces file
<SolarisBoy> if ip is 192.168.1.x and subnet /24 ubuntu knows network is 192.168.0.x
<researcher1> when I update  an installed program does the update remain available in some folder which could be then shared by virtual pcs on the same real host?
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: /var/cache/apt/archive
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: it will stay there until you run: sudo apt-get clean
<SolarisBoy> brb
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: you can use aptoncd to create a CD containing the deb files there to transfer to another PC, or just opy them yourself (easier but less "pretty"
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: if you share the folder via on the network and use a bridged virtual system nic it can be accessed, or you can just mount the folder in the virtualisation software (depends what you have used)
<researcher1> thanks
<researcher1> actually im using Vbox 3.1.4
<MrPiracy_> how can i reinstall grub2 from live cd to the /root partition? i dont want it in mbr
<ActionParsnip> you can mount folders in virtualbox, youcan also make he virtual nic bridged so the box is visible on the lanand access the host system like a system on the lan
<researcher1> in that case top enable sharing of folder by a virtual machine can I directly use something like /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | MrPiracy_ this is all i know
<ubottu> MrPiracy_ this is all i know: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy_: could ask in #grub
<researcher1> oh.thats too gud
<MrPiracy_> ActionParsnip: ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy_: others may be able to contrbute
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: linux is very flexible like that ;)
<SolarisBoy> screen is a blessing =)
<researcher1> yes.thats really a boon
 * dragon drops a pin
<dragon> I haven't seen such a silence here before. Are you all scared of beta?
<dragon> ubottu: hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<dragon> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dragon> better.
<MaxHR> Hello, does ubuntu have a gui hardware/system control center similar in function to yast in Suse, or Drakconf in Mandrake?
<slackster> ActionParsnip: #motu?
<slackguru> Does anyone know of a PPA for latest stable kernels? Karmic running 2.6.31-20-generic-pae and I am currently running on -19-generic-pae because 20 brought my machines to a grinding halt...
<ActionParsnip> Dragnslcr: i'm running it, its fine
<ussaine> hello
<ActionParsnip> !motu | slackster
<ubottu> slackster: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<DarthPuff> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | DarthPuff
<DarthPuff> how do i run a command recursively through directories?
<ubottu> DarthPuff: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slackster> ActionParsnip: I didn't see anyone in that room on freenod
<ActionParsnip> DarthPuff: use an extra -R switch, be VERY careful with recursive stuff
<ussaine> how to disconect to #ubuntu-fr-lire-le-topic
<ActionParsnip> slackster: well, thats what its for :P. Try a little later
<ActionParsnip> ussaine: what client?
<Myrtti> ussaine: did you actually *read* the topic?
<ussaine> what?
<Myrtti> ussaine: you can read it by typing "/topic" on that channel
<slackster> ActionParsnip: ah, will do. thanks
<DarthPuff> ActionParsnip: i'm running the command m4a2mp3 to convert my itunes library. would the command look like "m4a2mp3 -r && rm -r *.m4a"?
<sp_otaku> Can I ask a css question here please.
<slackster> sp_otaku: there is always #css
<ActionParsnip> DarthPuff: you will probably need a find -exec command
<sp_otaku> I am just imatient
<sp_otaku> I did ask that channel though
<ActionParsnip> DarthPuff: i'd ask in #bash if nobody can give an example command
<ussaine> no
<DarthPuff> ActionParsnip: alright
<ActionParsnip> DarthPuff: if you websearch the find -exec syntax you can make VERY powerful commands
<xTheGoat121x> I'm trying to share an Internet connection from my laptop to my PDA via bluetooth, but all the guides/walkthroughs I find are WAY outdated
<xsacha> which OS? it's simple on windows mobile
<DarthPuff> ActionParsnip: thank you for the help. i'm asking the bash people to edit my command.
<enav> hello i want to know if some where is another alternative to compiz config manager?
<xTheGoat121x> xsacha, you mean me? It's to a Palm Tungsten E2, running PalmOS v.5.4.7
<ActionParsnip> enav: whats wrong with ccsm?
<enav> is to complicated for normal users
<ActionParsnip> enav: the search feature makes it very simple
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What do I need to synchronize my palm pilot with Thunderbird?  The gnome tool conduits indicate synching with Evolution.
<enav> i want to know if there is another because i want to make a new CSSM to easy pimp compiz effects
<soreau> enav: There is simple-ccsm
<bazhang> enav, simple-ccsm
<ActionParsnip> enav: you can re-engineer the ccsm code if you like, why do you need another if you plan to make your own?
<rayb0t> hey, how would i compare hashes of two directories? not files.. i can't figure out how to do a dir with md5sum
<xsacha> enav: a few years ago i developed a ccsm written in python with both pyqt and pygtk frontends
<Griob> what packages come with the latest version of ubuntu desktop?
<xsacha> not sure what happened to it
<enav> i want to make a new one but opensource ofcourse
<Griob> is there a list?
<xsacha> it was opensource.. but i never updated it
<enav> i will use openjdk to make this
<dsnyders> !palm
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<xsacha> enav: i recommend python for it.. was very easy to setup
<distatica> I think I already know the answer to this, but I might as well try. Is there any way to use an external monitor on a 945GM onboard card, using console only? I don't mean xrandr, I mean without X running.
<enav> i just learn java and is nice
<ardchoille> Griob: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep -i depends
<eryn_1983> ] no ideas peeps ? http://pastebin.ca/1845441
<abhifx_> on my kde kickoff.. i dont get the shutdown or restart option.. why?
<bazhang> eryn_1983, about what
<eryn_1983> kerberos help
<enav> add me to your mail if you want to follow my proggres  digitalcomputer2142@gmail.com
<jyc_> how to mdified console cursor for non-blinking cursor
<Griob> no, i want this before i install or even waste the disk.
<bazhang> eryn_1983, please explain clearly, all on one line, what you are trying to accomplish
<lunks> What do you use to manage contacts on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: just checking now
<eryn_1983> trying to authenticate to a AD win2003 server both my linux server and workstation are now  borke on kerberos authentication again..
<dsnyders> distatica, If you do a CTRL-ALT-F1, do you get a text console?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Griob: if you use the minimal install you can install only what you need
<Griob> ive installed BT4 twice today, the first was to check it out (this is on a VM, btw) and the second to attempt to remove some packages from it. now im doing the same for ubuntu, because Backtrack is essentially a remade ubuntu, so im going to add my packages directly to it. hopefully itll leave me in slightly more control
<distatica> dsnyders: ibnulislamdon't need to, that's what I'm trying to accomplish. I would like to use an external monitor w/ only the text console. But I have a feeling only X server is supporting multi display ..
<Griob> ok thanks SO much ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Griob: bt4 isnt supported in the official channels
<distatica> I don't know how I got that second part in there
<enav> so simple-ccsm  is the only cssm alternative????
<ActionParsnip> !info simple-ccsm
<ubottu> simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Griob> im not asking about bt4
<ActionParsnip> Griob: just an fyi
<Griob> o o
<Griob> ok*
<dsnyders> distatica, You have multiple monitors, and you want to use one as text only?
<eirann> i've just updated my kernel it's asking me what to do about grub ?
<Griob> how should i partition this for easy upgrade later?
<distatica> dsnyders: no, I only use console, I use ratpoison on xserver but I want to ditch x since I like elinks for what I need to do, I can always spawn one if firefox or something is a requirement.
<eryn_1983> http://pastebin.com/AXmnzMtB another url if you cant  get it form the other
<Griob> just FYI this is in a VM.
<distatica> but the only thing that sucks about that, seems I lose multi monitor support
<xsacha> does simple-ccsm have a pyqt frontend? if so, it's probably that one i wrote
<rayb0t> hey, how would a guy like me compare the hashes of two directories? is md5sum suitable?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: i always recommend 10Gb /, 1 x RAM for swap and the rest for /home
<dsnyders> distatica, So you have multiple monitors and you want to use text on all of them?
<ActionParsnip> xsacha: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=simple_ccsm&num=1
<Griob> wait.. what? 10GB/1xRAM for swap?
<Griob> oh
<ActionParsnip> Griob: '/' is the highest folder in Linux
<xsacha> oh i see..
<distatica> dsnyders: preferably w/o starting an x-server yes,
<Griob> yeah i realized. :P
<eirann> what option do i choose , do's install package maintainers version just replace old one, i'm really stuck i have 2 o.s running side by side
<xsacha> they ditched mine then..
<Griob> how do i seperate the / from /home?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: so a 10Gb partition for '/' is pleanty, set your RAM amount as swap (unless you have less than 2Gb in which case set it to 2 x RAM), the rest for home
<distatica> dsnyders: I thought their might be some hack to use both w/ their own vt or something, and then use screen to connect to a shared session. I dunno, was wondering if anyone knew of a project dealing wtih that.
<distatica> I know mot of hte world would never use it.
<distatica> most/the*
<ActionParsnip> Griob: use custom partitioning. If you use this method, you can simply set the / partition for formatting and reinstall, your user data wil be untouched and itf you set the username the same will keep settings too :D
<dsnyders> distatica, I've never seen or heard anyone even attempting that.  However, I have set up an old Wyse terminal on a serial port in the past.
<Griob> im installing this on a 16GB .vdi file (vurtual disk). so 10GB /, (1GB RAM) so 2GB swap, then 4GB for /home?
<eryn_1983> any idea as to why  my stuff inst working kerberos?
<eryn_1983> http://pastebin.com/AXmnzMtB
<ActionParsnip> Griob: you can probably get away with 6Gb for / then
<eirann> can someone just tell me what option i should choose
<Griob> ok
<Griob> actionparsnip is 8GB ok? that leave with 6GB /home
<ActionParsnip> eirann: what file is it?
<Griob> and how exactly do i desegnate all this?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: sounds fine
<ActionParsnip> Griob: custom partitioning is part of the installaytion process
<eirann> ActionParsnip:  i was upgrading the kernel
<paranoid_pedlar> eirann, choose the new one
<eirann> install the maintainers version
<ActionParsnip> eirann: thats moot, what file is the system saying may need to be replaced etc?
<Griob> yeah. ok 2048MB swap, correct?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: depends how much ram you assigned to the VM
<ActionParsnip> Griob: not the host
<eirann> file/etc/default grub
<Griob> "type for new partition: primary/logical" which?
<Fudge> hi im trying to find somethign to isntall so i can create a newfs partition on ubuntu with gparted or cfdisk please
<Griob> i set 1gb. ive got 3gb on the host
<dsnyders> distatica, There might be some way to do it so that CTRL-ALT-F1 is one monitor, and CTRL-ALT-F2 is another.
<ActionParsnip> eirann: use the maintainers version, unless you have editted the file yourself
<paranoid_pedlar> is there a way to check if all necessary packages are installed?
<distatica> dsnyders: that's what I kinda wondered, and then w/ screen I can join them
<ActionParsnip> Griob: then 1Gb or more is fine, could even use 1.5Gb and be ok
<Griob> location for the swap partition?
<distatica> it's just a matter of getting a seperate terminal on each
<eirann> it woun't wipe out the other o.s it's a dual booted pc
<ActionParsnip> Griob: default location is fine
<Griob> ok
<ActionParsnip> Griob: its a vm you know so you can play and experiment without breaking anything
<distatica> dsnyders: starting to sound like a crapload of work though..
<ActionParsnip> Griob: you'll learn more that way too
<eirann> i pushed it now we'll have to find out
<paranoid_pedlar> paranoid_pedlar, hides under desk
<Griob> yes ok. i just dont want to have to deal with this anymore tonight. its 2:30 and im high on mtn dew. im not thinking straight so i want to do this one by the book. and youre the book.
<dsnyders> distatica, It is definitely out of my league, but in /etc/event.d there are tty1-6  files.  These launch getty.  Manipulating getty may be key.
<ActionParsnip> Griob: well have fun, as long as you got those 3 partitions you are laughing
<Griob> ok
<Griob> alright, the 8GB / partition, ext4, ext3, or ext2?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: you can even use partimage to backup the system directory as it is very small ;). Makes restores easier but thats for another time
<paranoid_pedlar> 4
<ActionParsnip> Griob: ext4
<distatica> dsnyders: I will read into that, thank you. I'd be very interested if I can get it working with minimal work. I don't know though, seems like the graphics driver plays a big part, at boot it does boot to cloned mode. that might be good..
<Griob> what do you mean backup the sys dir? thats the / aint it?
<dsnyders> Griob, as a Canadian, I always shake my head when I hear about getting "high" on mountain dew.  In the Great White North, only dark sodas can contain caffeine.
<ActionParsnip> Griob: same for /home, the swap partition will have its own thing once you set the partition as swap
<Griob> ok
<ActionParsnip> Griob: / is system
<bazhang> paranoid_pedlar, did you have a support question? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Griob> dsnyders, i was joking. and mtn dew has the highest caffiene content of all true "sodas" (IE things like monster are labled supplements)
<paranoid_pedlar> I'm not chatting, and yes I did if you scroll up. I was giving support. 4 as in ext4 for the root partition :D
<dsnyders> distatica, You could always start a minimal x server with maximized xterm windows, one for each monitor.
<bazhang> paranoid_pedlar, checking if all needed updates are installed?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: look into jolt cola
<Griob> ok.
<Griob> never heard of it
<distatica> dsnyders: I already use ratpoison, that's pretty minimal, if I'm going to do that I might as well add a few features for a tiny bit more cost and run rp
<distatica> which handles this issue greatly
<ActionParsnip> Griob: From the outset, Jolt's marketing strategy centered on the caffeine content, billing the drink as a means to promote wakefulness. The initial slogan was "All the sugar and twice the caffeine."
<distatica> however, right now I have an issue, when I try to swap between windows x dies with a error that the i810 module cannot be found, I've tried modprobe i810 which seemed to load it, but didn't fix it.
<Griob> lol. its not sold in the US though, according to WIKI
<rww> ubottu: ot | Griob, ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Griob, ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dsnyders> Griob, Where I live mnt dew is merely a carbonated lemon/lime drink.  No caffeine at all.  Jolt's where it's at.  Love the slogan.  Love the graphics on the can/bottle.
 * Sleepytones heard there was a soda conversation going on
<Flannel> Guys, please take it elsewhere, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Griob: we get it here in the UK ;)
<paranoid_pedlar> bazhang, no... I've been cleaning the bulk of packages I don't use, with apt-get autoremove, and deborphan, autoclean, autoremove etc. Just scared to reboot. So that's the question
<distatica> and xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<Sleepytones> Bring this sugary goodness to -offtopic, please!
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: ok
<distatica> install from minimal, not cd.
<skraps> griob: michigan , california, wisconsin, florida, and few others sell it
<Griob> not in mass. but lets stop, k?
<bazhang> paranoid_pedlar, those are certainly safe to use, should not be an issue
<dsnyders> distatica, I'm not familiar with ratpoison.
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: bleachbit can clean a little more, deborphan is awesome
<Bob_Dole> So, if I wanted to set the color depth to something terribly cruddy, like 8bits...how would I do that?
<distatica> dsnyders: the i810 issue appears to be an x issue..
<distatica> I don't know why it wouldn't find it.
<ActionParsnip> Bob_Dole: define it in xorg.conf is one way I can think of
<paranoid_pedlar> bazhang, good to hear. ActionParsnip bleachbit you say? gone to google, brb
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: make sure you close as many apps as you can to maximise effectiveness and run it as both user and root
<Bob_Dole> ActionParsnip, now I know know how to edit xorg.conf, but can you mention off the top of your head what to edit it with?
<bazhang> paranoid_pedlar, bleachbit is in the karmic repos
<Griob> sda1==2GB of linux-swap/sda2==8GB / dir  /sda3 ~~ 6.5GB of /home.... ok sound good?
<paranoid_pedlar> Bob_Dole, there is no xorg.conf anymore, unless you force it
<distatica> Is xorg.conf not in /etc/X11 on karmic, am I mistaken that's where it used to be?
<ActionParsnip> Bob_Dole: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   will do it
<paranoid_pedlar> bazhang, yea but I wanna check the info
<Bob_Dole> Ah, It's already there with a number to be changed! I didn't notice that last I looked around in xorg.conf
<Griob> yes?
<Bob_Dole> paranoid_pedlar, wasn't that change with the 9.xx series?
<Bob_Dole> I'm not doing this on 9.xx
<Griob> ActionParsnip is that a yes?
<paranoid_pedlar> Bob_Dole, sorry
<paranoid_pedlar> ActionParsnip, bazhang , how is this compared to computer janitor? and if I don't use these crap cleaner tools, will it bog down my system?
<Griob> how do i choose minimal install?
<paranoid_pedlar> Griob, you need to download the proper image file from ubuntu.com
<Griob> sonofa-
<Griob> ok alright
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: bleachbit does a lot more
<distatica> Griob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases - Ubuntu
<distatica> ugh
<Griob> i see it
<paranoid_pedlar> ActionParsnip, should I be using it? does it make a difference in speed? or is it primarily for security/privacy?
<Griob> did a search on ubuntu
<Griob> the site
<distatica> Griob: k, , I'm having issues, sorry. :)
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: it just keeps the data space used to a minimum by clearing out caches etc
<eirann> just upgraded kernel now my usb ports not working all of them
<paranoid_pedlar> ActionParsnip, the site says it speeds up firefox, so that is pretty much a sale to me
<Griob> np sorry to inconveniance you. :)
<dsnyders> distatica, I just stumbled upon the chvt command.  Not sure if it will help until/unless you get each vt on its own monitor.
<Griob> i love you fios
<penguinv> my gstreamer  is complaining about unavailable plugins still, after an update in synaptic: 'artsdsink'  'esdsink' 'glimagesink' 'sdlvideosink' 'v4lmjpegsrc' 'qcamsrc' and last, the whole line, gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdmon'
<penguinv> trying to run chatroulette crashes it.
<paranoid_pedlar> have you guys hear of autoapt? it sounds awesome, but I'm not sure if it's still being developed. the changelog on ubuntu.com last is 2005
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi can anyone help? why does my printer prints in green? i checked the cartridges and they're good the drivers are good in fact it does print a black text in black but all the images come out greenish, anyone? thanks
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: what printer?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: canon ip3600 (and it was working well before)
<penguinv> IpSe_DiXiT, probably because your cartridges are all good but some are gooder than others.
<Wicked> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<penguinv> remove them each. put on a damp paper towel for a while. they may come clean. (just the color ones)
<Griob> wut times r u all in? jw if im the only one up at ~3:00 in the morning *yawn*twitch*
<paranoid_pedlar> penguinv, need to install gstreamer dirty, anyhow, open up synaptic and add the thirdparty, restricted, sources
<IpSe_DiXiT> penguinv: i changed them recently, and tried them on another ip printer and that one works well
<penguinv> paranoid_pedlar, OK will try and come back.
<penguinv> IpSe_DiXiT, damn.
<paranoid_pedlar> k
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: i'd resintall the driver from the iP3600_RPM_printer.tar file
<ActionParsnip> Griob: GMT
<Griob> EST
<Griob> -5 i think... idk
<distatica> dsnyders: thanks, as much of a cool project as it would be, I think I'll just concentrate on getting X working properly for ratpoison, since it's so light and this will be a lot of work, w/ potential to damage my hardware..
<distatica> when it's already working great in ratpoison.
<ActionParsnip> Griob: yeah est is GMT-5hr
<distatica> Not sure why I don't have an xorg.conf though, what packages should one install from a minimal to get a full x desktop w/o gnome or kde or the like.
<awsten32> HI,, guuz I need program like Nokia pc suit to connect to internet form my mobilea
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: that sounds premuch as a windows solution :D but alright ill try it, i have it installed like a year ago, do u happen to have a quick link to the driver?
<eryn_1983> still no idea why its doing that ?
<dsnyders> distatica, Yeah, get me all curious then call it quits: -)  It's probably a simple tweak in a config file somewhere.  Just a matter of findign it.
<Griob> ugh when do i choose my goddamn stuff in the minimal install?! it sits on this blue screen for EVER
<Griob> wth!?
<awsten32> HI,, guuz I need program like Nokia pc suit to connect to internet form my mobile
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: tried to get one, just hit the canon site is all i can suggest
<ActionParsnip> Griob: patience lad
<penguinv> paranoid_pedlar, I'm not sure. I do not see the words "Third Party" on the Software Sources dialog box. Under the "Other software" TAB I see Medibuntu and checked both of those, on a guess. -- So how do I get to THIRD PARTY? I know it is somewhere because I saw it once... somewhere over the rainbow.
<obiwan_> people anybody using gpm with a macbook/synaptics touchpad? does it work?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: yeah, thatz where i got lost last time, thought u might made it quicker :D thanks ill let u no :D
<Griob> gah
<distatica> dsnyders: the enable the external monitor, wouldn't that be video card driver? I did find something regarding dual head framebuffer, but it was old stuff
<distatica> and old x, xfree86 or whatever was before that if anything.
<ActionParsnip> awsten32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/MobilePhone
<paranoid_pedlar> penguinv, right, well update and upgrade then search for gstreamer
<Griob> omg ima go check XKCD
<Griob> lol this new ones funneh
<penguinv> we are waiting for it to finish.
<dsnyders> distatica, External monitor?  Implying there is an INTERNAL monitor,  ie this is a laptop?
<Griob> how long do you expect ill have to wait?
<MailGon> How do you move an XP installation to a USB, so that it will be able to boot successfully from it, but do it in Ubuntu?
<distatica> dsnyders: yes, sorry, the 945GM which is a popular notebook graphics card, so I've got popularity on my side, but I don't see it working w/o x.
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: how to unistall printer drivers?
<Griob> yay the blue has somehting in it now
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: not sure, seems to be the thing though. Ithink there will be a PPD in the archive you can use to setup the printer with
<Alysha> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<IpSe_DiXiT> kk
<MailGon> Dont!
<MailGon> IpSe do not type that in
<dsnyders> distatica, You're probably safest to stay with the ratpoison thing you've got going.  But I'm curious about it now.
<distatica> dsnyders: me too, and if you stumble upon something, I'll pm you my email if you get a chance drop me a note?
<Griob> woot setting up partitioner
<distatica> I would eventually like to phase out X for all but firefox if I absolutely need it. But I can't lose days of work over a hobby either.
<distatica> or worse yet, a machine if I do something stupid w/ my card, :)
<ActionParsnip> distatica: look into xpud then ;)
<dsnyders> distatica, sure.
<ActionParsnip> distatica: its a very tiny distro which boots in about 3 seconds and gives a small few aps nicluding browser, it has few drivers so you will be doing a lot of config manually and maybe compiling drivers
<ActionParsnip> its pretty awesome though
<distatica> ActionParsnip: I will look into it, but compiling drivers and doing all that extra work wasn't my intention :) I like the console, I don't like work!
<distatica> Hence ubuntu
<eirann> ubuntu sold me out
<Griob> ActionParnip how did you choose your name?
<Griob> what is "bootable flag: off" and should i turn it on?
<ActionParsnip> distatica: you can use the minimal install and just install your browser, you will then install only what it needs
<Griob> for the / partition
<ActionParsnip> Griob: its a harry hill joke
<Griob> ok
<eirann> like a pretty girl skankin my bmx for a ford escort xr3i :)
<Griob> what is "bootable flag: off" and should i turn it on for a '/' partition? does that mean thats the partition that boots?
<distatica> ActionParsnip: is this browser "firefox" ?
<distatica> xpud.org?
<Nyasia> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<distatica> ActionParsnip: I have started using firefox less these days, most of the stuff I read displays half decently on elinks
<distatica> s/started/stopped
<dsnyders> Nyasia, don't do that sort of thing.
<Nyasia> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<Griob> cmon guys, what should i do?
<distatica> Nyasia: newbies might try that, knock it off.
<Nyasia> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<distatica> ahh
<EgYPaRaDoX> My friend installed Ubuntu 9.1 and he installed kubuntu-desktop when he loads the newest kernel it causes kernel panic..
<paranoid_pedlar> distatica, I bet you're looking forward to html5 and the cloud?
<ActionParsnip> distatica: nice, i ue chromium-daily, makes firefox seem like a snail
<ActionParsnip> !ops | nya
<ubottu> nya: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<distatica> paranoid_pedlar: mostly it's manuals and docs, blogs, there's only a handleful of things I need firefox for
<ActionParsnip> nyasia, sorry
<jussi01> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<distatica> those will likely display for a long time on basic crappy browsers, since there's little too them
<ActionParsnip> Griob: i believe the install of grub will mark it bootable
<paranoid_pedlar> distatica, but you're ready to ditch X right?
<paranoid_pedlar> just need firefox?
<paranoid_pedlar> distatica, google "gnome online"
<paranoid_pedlar> fun stuff I say, time for a smoke
<distatica> but this is just stuff that runs in firefox?
<paranoid_pedlar> disappearedng, you got it ;)
<paranoid_pedlar> brb
<Ashok> im new here what is sudo
<EgYPaRaDoX> any help?
<distatica> I want less services like that, more services that look good in elinks
<EgYPaRaDoX> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Ashok> n how to download thru terminal example mp-3
<Griob> what is the dif between primary and logical?
<distatica> Ashok: depends on how you're getting that mp3
<Griob> partitions*
<Ashok> k fr example i have a link so wt s d code to download thru terminal
<Griob> what is the dif between primary and logical partitions?
<distatica> Ashok: You can try wget <link>
<Ashok> k tx
<distatica> if it's through an http server, or whatever other protocols 'man wget' tells you, you can use.
<distatica> no problem
<ActionParsnip> Griob: primry is a n"normal" partition, lolgical partitions exist on an extended partition, you can have 4 primary partitions but if you need more than 4 partitions on a drive then one will need to be extended so you can create logical partitions inside that
<Ashok> distatica: thanks
<EgYPaRaDoX> and u cant install an operating system on a logical partition
<EgYPaRaDoX> as far as i know
<Griob> k so my current setup is: 8GB primary / partition. 7.2GB /home primary partition. 2GB swap primary. is that acceptable?
<ActionParsnip> Griob: http://www.active-undelete.com/screens/partman_view.gif the green is an extended partition, the partitions inside it are logical
<ActionParsnip> Griob: sounds fine
<EgYPaRaDoX> the recommended is that your swap is double your RAM
<Griob> ok ty
<Griob> yes its about exactly double
<lunks> Is there a mail client on Linux that supports Exchange ActiveSync?
<penguinv> how do I see how big my swap is?
<SolarisBoy> swapon -s penguinv
<Griob> should i encrypt my / partition, or just my /home?
<Ashok> how to set diff desktops
<paranoid_pedlar> you can install on logical
<EgYPaRaDoX> really?
<paranoid_pedlar> yup
<EgYPaRaDoX> how?
<konaza> hi
<orb01> hmm, I'm wondering, I want to set up my pc so it allows my cell phone to use my ethernet, anyone know how to go about that?
<Griob> hi
<joot> EgYPaRaDoX: Even when the ram is four gig do you need double that for swap??
<Griob> yup
<penguinv> 473876  -- what are the units of this number? Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<penguinv> /dev/sda5                               partition	473876	20936	-1
<konaza> is there any problem if i change the default shell of cron fron sh to bash
<paranoid_pedlar> just like you would on a primary, logical is just a subset of primary. mostly geek talk, cause it don't matter to linux :D
<Griob> yes you die
<Zenker> heay guys i have hopefully a simple question, Ubuntu comes with a set of backgrounds that are space-y lookin and they change, is there a way i can make a set like this?
<Griob> other than that youll be fine, konaza
<penguinv> zenker, I've thought that myself. How to copy them.
<paranoid_pedlar> does anyone have a cool gnome theme?
<bazhang> Griob, that advice is not welcome, nor helpful
<Griob> jk, if you hadnt noticed. i have no idea,
<wgrant> Zenker: It's not really easy, but have a look at /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos.
<EgYPaRaDoX> even if its the partition is flagged as boot?
<Griob> ok. sorry
<bazhang> Griob, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<wgrant> penguinv, Zenker: You need to create a directory like that with a similar XML file inside.
<Griob> should i encrypt my / partition, or just my /home?
<wgrant> Then it should just magically appear.
<EgYPaRaDoX> i mean can it be possible to be flagged as boot?
<bazhang> paranoid_pedlar, gnome-look.org
<wgrant> EgYPaRaDoX: No, but that doesn't matter if GRUB is on the MBR.
<paranoid_pedlar> EgYPaRaDoX, are asking where to install the bootloader?
<konza> hi
<paranoid_pedlar> righto wgrant
<EgYPaRaDoX> i see
<Ashok> hey guys tel me how to view different desktops in linux im new here plz
<Griob> should i encrypt my / partition, or just my /home?
<konza> is there any problem if i change the default shell of cron from sh to bash? pls help
<Zenker> ahh ok ty wgrant, ill see if i can come up with something :)
<paranoid_pedlar> I know bazhang , but I don't want to spend the next two hours browsing gnome-look. I've spent way to much time there
<EgYPaRaDoX> can anyone help with the kernel panic?
<Griob> ugh please i want to be done with this and sleep: should i encrypt my / directory??
<konza> is there any problem if i change the default shell of cron from sh to bash? pls help...........................................
<paranoid_pedlar> but I suppose I will
<wgrant> konza: No, that's fine. But why?
<konza> wgrant, i wrote one script. but its not running in cron.... when i googled i found that its because of the default shell of cron
<wgrant> konza: Does your script not have #!/bin/bash at the top?
<Griob> ugh please i want to be done with this and sleep: should i encrypt my / directory?? seriously guys isnt that a simple question? ActionParsnip
<penguinv> my partition size is 473876 and I am only using 20936 of it.  --- system memory size: 1192MiB   --- Is this good? I dont understand how to compare the units.
<joot> Griob: it is a personal choice do you want to or not???
<Griob> will it affect my boot or not?
<dsnyders> Griob, I personally wouldn't encrypt anything except possibly my /home/ folder.
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any apps similar to Avidemux where it can rebuild MP4/MKV files to correct them to the proper formatting? Avidemux fixes my videos so they play smooth but introduces a known problem of auto of sync audio to the mix. I'm ready to take this WD TV back but I want so bad for this to work. Someone please have a suggestion?
<LinuxGuy2009> aot of sync audio I meant
<LinuxGuy2009> out*
<EgYPaRaDoX> wheres the old login screen in the administration menu?
<Ashok> how to download thru terminal anyone help me
<psycho_oreos> download what?
<Zenker> anyone in the mood to explain a couple of the tags in that xml file?
<wgrant> Zenker: Ask away.
<penguinv> thanks, I got my partition size which is 473876 and I am only using 20936 of it, it says.  --- system memory size: 1192MiB   --- Is this good? I dont understand how to compare the units.
<Zenker> can i pm u its a lil off topic i dont want to pss anyone off
<wgrant> Zenker: Sure.
<konza> wgrant, sorry, connection lost
<konza> wgrant, where should we change it
<konza> ?
<psycho_oreos> penguinv, df -h may produce a more helpful output
<joot> Ashok: sudo apt-get install <name_of_program>
<Ashok> joot: thanks and to download mp-3
<penguinv> I am supposed to have 2384MiB of swap. How does 473876 fit into that. did I make it twice as big as needed. OK I'll look at df -h
<Guest15587> Is there an easy way to upgrade the kernel on Ubuntu 9.10 to a development-sort one?
<Griob> dunno
<anon__> hey everyone
<psycho_oreos> Ashok, you can use wget for example
<joot> Ashok: I do not know but probably wget. Why can you not download from browser of filezilla??
<tzufli> hello
<ActionParsnip> Guest15587: eneable the propsed repos in software center, is your current kernel not activating all your hardware?
<penguinv> psycho_oreos, I see the results but I dont know which is swap. (someone said to another, swap should be 2x ram and I said to self, check it out)
<Ashok> wt s filezilla
<Ashok> joot: wt s filezilla
<ActionParsnip> Ashok: an X based ftp client
<psycho_oreos> penguinv, ahh yes, that's because swap doesn't get mounted as a human readable size :) i.e. its only for machine use
<joot> Ashok: What he said
<hsunda3> Anyone knows how I can install a package from Lucid repos in Karmic?
<Guest15587> ActionParsnip: Well, for some reason my microphone ports don't work.
<ActionParsnip> hsunda3: you can but you will get a big mess of a system
<Ashok> sth X based ftp client even i didt understood
<Guest15587> They work for about 5 minutes after each boot, then die.
<haYnguy> i just installed ubuntu, but when I restart, the bootloader doesn't show up, it just hangs there
<ActionParsnip> Guest15587: you need to tweak alsa / pulse for that
<Guest15587> And there's a bunch of stuff in /var/log/messages
<Ashok> ActionParsnip: wt s x based
<hsunda3> ActionParsnip: pastebinit has a bug in the karmic version, and it's only fixed in lucid .. what's my option?
<ActionParsnip> Ashok: not command line, a gui
<Guest15587> Well, I worked with the volume sliders and so forth, but to no avail.
<haYnguy> Guest15587: remove pulseaudio...i did that and it worked...
<FireCrotch> hsunda3: you *may* be able to do it with apt pinning, but that's a bit of an advanced thing to do, and you can hose your system pretty bad
<Ashok> ActionParsnip: thanks
<joot> Ashok: Means you can download from looking at the screen and making clicks instead of writing commands
<Guest15587> I did that too, and it didn't work =/
<hsunda3> So basically there's no other option but to wait till Lucid is released and upgrade my entire system just for *one* package?
<ActionParsnip> hsunda3: find a ppa with the sme version for karmic, there is a REASON why karmic debs are for karmic and lucid debs are for lucid. If you mix them you can screw dependancies up and tangle your packages up
<Guest15587> Plus, I kinda need it for mangler
<Flannel> hsunda3: Which package?
<Guest15587> And I don't really feel like pulling apart the source-code.
<hsunda3> pastebinit - it doesnt' even work on karmic
<Guest15587> That is, to modify it so it doesn't need pulse.
<Ashok> joot: ya but download time s more campared to terminal
<ActionParsnip> hsunda3: have you logged a bug for pastebinit?
<tzufli> some help pls: i am trying to install a 3d application software and it keeps failing like this : "rpm: please use alien to install rpm packages on debian, if are realy sure use --force-debian switch" .... i installed with synaptic the rpm lib but it doesn't seem to work
<hsunda3> ActionParsnip: it is already logged, and fixed in Lucid is the result of the bug
<Flannel> !prevu | hsunda3
<ubottu> hsunda3: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<ActionParsnip> tzufli: use deb not rpm, rpm isnt used in ubuntu
<Flannel> hsunda3: That should work for pastebinit I think.
<tzufli> i have ubuntu 64 bit
<joot> Ashok: True so learn  Wget command I do not know it...
<hsunda3> Flannel: i saw that link, the details in the link are for some 7.04, not Karmic
<FireCrotch> hsunda3: fortunately, pastebinit is just a python script. so just download the Lucid version and replace /usr/bin/pastebinit :)
<Flannel> hsunda3: It hasn't changed
<ActionParsnip> tzufli: doesnt matter what architecture. you do NOT use rpm in ubuntu
<Ki> ÓÐÖйúÅóÓÑÂð
<Flannel> hsunda3: FireCrotch has a good point
<Ashok> joot: thanks and ur from
<hsunda3> FireCrotch: that's one option, yes .. or I could just download the .deb and install just the .deb, i believe the dependencies are fine .. I just want a cleaner way that's all ..
<Flannel> FireCrotch, hsunda3: except it should be /usr/local/bin/*
<tzufli> i am kind of a beginner in linux...would i need to install some other libraries?
<joot> Ashok: New Zealand
<ActionParsnip> tzufli: apt-get will manage those for you, what are you installing?
<_Trullo> stupid question: what's the commandline for downloading something, unpack it and then install?
<Ashok> joot: wrkin or student
<root_> hello,who study  neural network
<tzufli> maya
<ActionParsnip> !info maya
<ubottu> Package maya does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !find maya
<ubottu> Found: mayavi, mayavi2
<Flannel> root_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic not here, thanks.
<FireCrotch> hsunda3: you definitely should be able to apt pin it since it's nothing that will affect anything else
<joot> Worker you need to stay on topic this is not a chat line.
<hsunda3> FireCrotch: I guess I will give apt-pinning a shot after I try this prevu thing that the ubottu factoid had
<joot> Ashok: Worker you need to stay on topic this is not a chat line.
<FireCrotch> hsunda3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ActionParsnip> tzufli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030249
<hsunda3> FireCrotch: Thanks :) I have done pinning before on Debian when I used to use Debian
<Zenker> penguinv c my pm please
<Ashok> joot: thanks n im sry
<hsunda3> Flannel: prevu installs postfix .. why would prevu need postfix !!!!!!!!
<joot> Ashok: Not me its the forum rules :)
<Flannel> hsunda3: It shouldn't.
<hsunda3> Flannel: it just did, prevu pulled in postfix and it even asked me what kind of a site I am running ... :(
<Flannel> hsunda3: It probably wants some sort of mail server to ... mail you errors? I guess?  That doesn't make sense.
<Ixtu> "Hi.
<Ixtu> I'm having issues.
<hsunda3> A lot of Linux doesn't make sense .. often installing random packages will pull in a whole other seemingly unrelated bunch of random packages .. I have just got used to it by now
<Ashok> joot: k
<Ashok> joot: im new here i don knw d rules
<haYnguy> i just installed ubuntu, but when I restart, the bootloader doesn't show up, it just hangs there
<Ixtu> I made a CD, and it worked earlier but just quit working.
<joot> Ashok: I will send you a pm
<ActionParsnip> haYnguy: boot to the livecd and reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> haYnguy: or did you use wubi?
<Ixtu> It won't start anymore, but it worked earlier
<haYnguy> ActionParsnip: i didn't use wubi
<root_> after  8.04,grub2  cann't install
<ActionParsnip> haYnguy: good
<root_> just use  lilo
<haYnguy> ActionParsnip: how do I reinstall?
<Ashok> joot: k send it rite now
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | haYnguy
<ubottu> haYnguy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> root_: could use GAG or XOSL too, whats your point?
<dsnyders> distatica, Have you looked at qingy?
 * Ixtu is ignored.
<ActionParsnip> Ixtu: have you tested the CD for defects? Have you tested your ram?
<joot> Ashok: you should have it
<root_> yes ,just have xp and  ubuntu
<root_> i install ubuntu from network
<distatica> dsnyders: no, but that looks VERY interesting
<root_> if i install debian ,all ok
<charles_> I want to share a file, but not sure what the options mean, or what the implications to security are. First Option: Allow others to create and delete files in this folder. Second Option: Guest access for people without a user account. Should I choose one or both options? Security implications?
<ActionParsnip> charles_: the first on is full access, the 2nd option is read only
<Ixtu> The CD was working fine earlier.
<Ixtu> Then I went back into windows, messed around online for an hour or two, and tried to boot into the disk again.
<charles_> How come it lets me choose both options, if I want? Wouldn't they be mutually exclusive?
<Fudge> whats my usb stick called in /dev please?
<ActionParsnip> charles_: i'm not sure, i always use smb.conf to setup shares (more conrol)
<ActionParsnip> control*
<Ixtu> Wubi...is it safe?
<root_> wubi ,it;s just chinese input  im
<ActionParsnip> Ixtu: its fine, just not a long term solution really. Check the CVD for defects and test the ram
<meowbuntu> hi is there an easy way like unetbootin to create a multy-boot usb.
<charles_> How do I startup smb.conf? Terminal window I assume?
<ActionParsnip> charles_: its just a config file, i'd stick to the gui until you are comfortable with stuff, there are guides online for smb.conf
<haYnguy> ActionParsnip: when i do update-grub it says it can't find device for /
<ActionParsnip> haYnguy: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you verify the disk once initially booted to?
<EgYPaRaDoX> wheres the old login screen in the administration menu?
<Ixtu> How do you do that?
<MrDusty> I want to take over the world today. Today is the day, the day that I am going to do this.  Bombs will drop, towns will turn to turmoil, I shall prevail! King of the universe!
<MrDusty> :D
<Harcroft> mornin everyone
<MrDusty> All bow beforeme.
<MrDusty> DeadPrez!
<Harcroft> anyone feel like helping me with a headless server issue today?
<hsunda3> Harcroft: Go ahead and post your problem :P
<haYnguy> ActionParsnip: yes
<mehheh> hi is there an easy way like unetbootin to create a multy-boot usb.
<ActionParsnip> Ixtu: boot to the cd first screen and read
<rww> ubottu: ot | MrDusty
<ubottu> MrDusty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anon__> Good evening everyone
<Ixtu> Well, I can't be here if I'm booted to the CD.
<Griob> just before 4:00EST (-5GMT) i installed ubuntu. my my sanity rest in peace. *twitch*
<anon__> Has anyone used backtrack 4 before????
<Harcroft> Running ubuntu 9.10 for desktop, using it as a headless server. but it refuses to boot without a monitor plugged in. I generated a xorg.conf thinking that might be the issue, but I don't even think it gets passed grub. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated,t hanks
<ActionParsnip> !bt4 | anon__
<Kravlin> !bt4
<Griob> anon i have.
<ActionParsnip> anon__: bt4 is offtopic here
<Harcroft> also, nothing will run under wine when a monitor isn't plugged in, will even run if the monitor is connected, and off.
<Griob> anon query me if need be. dont talk in here
<anon__> okay
<anon__> i wont talk about it
<anon__> i just started using it is all
<anon__> how do i private chat?
<anon__> lol i am new to IRC
<Harcroft> type /querty username
<Harcroft> er query
<fonseg> according to LucidReleaseSchedule, Licid Beta1 land on March 18. Why i still don't see it any where?
<Harcroft> it'l opena  new window with that user
<haYnguy>  lol /qwerty username
<Harcroft> qwerty username heh
<rww> fonseg: Lucid discussion in #ubuntu+1
<haYnguy> ActionParsnip: how do I know if the installer will install the bootloader on the right device?
<Harcroft> I've been at this problem for months and it's driving me nuts. It's insane to have to keep a monitor plugged into a headless box
<ActionParsnip> haYnguy: itsthe way you call it, its outlined on the page
<Harcroft> So uh...anyone heard of a situation similar to or alike mine?
<Andorin> Guys, what video editing software can I use that will edit .ogv files and let me add audio tracks to them? Alternately, what video conversion software will let me convert an .ogv file to something else?
<Andorin> I have been searching the repos and haven't found anything that works.
<EgYPaRaDoX> wheres the old login screen in the administration menu?
<distatica> Harcroft: You might want to have a look at something like xvfb instead of running normal x on a headless machine
<distatica> night
<Harcroft> distatica I login over VNC and use it pretty much like a desktop machine
<knoppies> I find VNC a little slow at times.
<knoppies> I only use it in emergencies.
<Harcroft> offloading a lot of tasks to it. Yes vnc is slow, but its not like you'd watch a video over it
<distatica> Harcroft: that's fine, you can still run x applications under xvfb, I imagine vnc should work too..check it out
<pietro> hi
<pietro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Harcroft> looking at it now, but I don't think that'l solve the issues of locking up early
<tarzeau> does anyone run karmic in a corporate?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<distatica> Harcroft: it should not require a monitor, since it's not a real x server.. so to speak
<tarzeau> i'm having problems turning off shutdown menus for all users, and turning off auto update notifications
<charles_> I have I ran a test. I shared a folder in the Host Op Sys (Ubuntu) with "Guest Access" choice selected. I was able to create files in it from a Virutal Op Sys (Windows 2000). So I don't think that Guest Access sets to Read Only. I think it has to do with Guest accounts like it says, but not sure what
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: uninstall update-notifier
<sobczyk> hi is it still a problem with hdd head parking and fast increasing load cycle count?
<Harcroft> distatica I understand you there, but I'm saying that ubuntu stops loading before it even gets to loading a gui
<Andorin> I use a combination of Cheese and gtk-recordMyDesktop because this produces better quality video than just recording with Cheese itself. gtk-recordMyDesktop records sound, but terribly- it randomly leaves out chunks of the audio. So I'd like to record the video and audio separately, then splice them together somehow. gtk-recordMyDesktop records only in .ogv which video editors don't seem to be able to touch. What to do?
<Harcroft> going to try it right now regardless, see how it goes...
<distatica> Harcroft: oh, hmm.. I'm not sure what that might be
<Slart> sobczyk: I don't think so.. haven't heard anything about it at least
<root_> why not grub2
<distatica> try to find out exactly anything you can  around the point it dies
<distatica> write it down, itw ill help the folks here..
<distatica> I've got to crash, I wish you all the best.
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: you can convert o mpeg / avi etc using mencoder or ffmpeg or handbrake or winff
<ActionParsnip> !who | root_
<ubottu> root_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Harcroft> well I cna't really list more since I don't know more. if I plug in a monitor, it boots, if I don't it doesnt, and plugging one in after failing to boot results in a blank screen. Hard to diagnose with no info heh
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Would mencoder be a CLI tool?
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: indeed
<Andorin> Hoo boy...
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: if cli scares you, winff and handbrake will let you keep your hand snugly on the mouse
<floown> bonjour
<distatica> Harcroft: check your bios and make sure of the video settings, turn off any secondary monitors  if available. Sorry, I really wish I could stay and help, wife is calling me to bed. g'luck!
<floown> j'essaie d'installe kexi, mais j'ai une erreur avec les dépendances http://pastebin.ca/1845504
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: I've tried WinFF already and I get an error about an unknown decoder libmp3lame
<ActionParsnip> !fr | floown
<ubottu> floown: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<floown> oops sorry
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: then install the extra package
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: libmp3lame is installed, but not the dev version
<Harcroft> distatica good advice but unfortunately it's already done, basic intel graphics so nothing special there. Thanks for trying
<floown> I try to install Kexi but I have a depandencie problem http://pastebin.ca/1845504 what shoul I do please?
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0    should do it, websearch for the exact error and you will find guides
<orb01> floown: looks like you need to install koffice-libs, but I assume you're under gnome?
<floown> orb01: on Kubuntu
<orb01> floown: okay then, let me try it
<orb01> floown: do you know how to use aptitude?
<floown> orb01: not really, I use apt-get usually
<orb01> floown: try sudo apt-get install koffice-libs koffice-data libpqxx-2.6.9ldbl kexi
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: It /is/ installed... anyway, looks like the problem was that ffmpeg has its own libraries in a separate package... installing now
<Harcroft> could try ubuntu software center?
<Andorin> WinFF*
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: nice
<floown> orb01: I want the Kexi from Koffice 2.1, not the older version, how can I force it?
<callaghan> Does anybody know if the Ubuntu Lucid Beta 1 cd images are available yet? I still get an error message accessing http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<Lasher> plz help... i used ubuntu tweak to clean up old kernals.. now i cant boot into ubuntu
<Flannel> Lasher: (in the future, you can just remove old kernels via your favorite package manager)
<knoppies> Lasher, I would suggest backup of data and a reformat, but hopefully there is somebody else here who can help you fix it.
<DJones> callaghan: According to the topic in #ubuntu+1, the beta has been delayed until some time on 19/3/10
<theadmin> callaghan: If so, then no
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Oh, geez. It converts to .avi but the resolution gets really screwed up. Trying to convert to mpeg gives another "unknown codec" error for a package that's already installed. >_>
<Lasher> i have aptoncd from very recent but it does not install everything due to dependancies.. which are on the cd
<orb01> floown: doesn't look like it's in the repositories, let me check
<Ashok> wt s kernal
<callaghan> DJones, theadmin: thanks for the info
<theadmin> Ashok: The kernel is the very core of Ubuntu operating system, and basically every Linux.
<floown> orb01: thx
<orb01> apparently kexi 2 is still in development stage floown, I could try to find you a link for the alpha, let me check
<floown> oh, ok
<Lasher> if i do a straight up backup to ext hdd will i be able to reinstall packages from the back up on fresh install?
<mtx_init> Lasher: what do you mean by backup?
<theadmin> Lasher: You should, but i'm unsure, depends on HOW you back it up
<orb01> floown: http://kexi-project.org/wiki/wikiview/index.php@UsingSubversion.html. This seems to be the only way to install the alpha of Kexi 2. I'd stick with the old version.
<Lasher> well i cant boot into ubuntu.. am talkin now from backtrack install.. if i dump the entire ubuntu partition onto another disk can i retrieve the packages instead of downloading again?
<floown> orb01: ok, thx a lot
<theadmin> Lasher: %) Doubt they are kept somewhere this way
<mtx_init> Lasher: if you dump the partion on level 0, you will just be able to re add those files to a fresh filesystem
<Lasher> i would prefer to be able to fix ubuntu partition and boot from it obviously, but i get  a hang on boot atm
<mtx_init> is it 9.10 0r 10.4?
<theadmin> Lesson: Never update the kernel if your current one works
<knoppies> theadmin, Ive updated the kernel a few times with no problems, but then there was once where it broke.
<Lasher> tx_init: to elaborate.. if i dump files to external hdd i can just dump these files back onto fresh install? sounds messy. is that a possibility?
<FireCrotch> theadmin: no... keep your old kernel until you're sure the new one works perfectly
<mtx_init> Lasher: thats what dump does
<Harcroft> failing to boot just as grub starts up, this is driving me nuts
<orb01> If they're in the official update repos there's no reason not to install them and try them.. I just make sure to force update grub.
<theadmin> FireCrotch: or like that ^_^
<mtx_init> BTw you can just point crub to another kernel in /boot
<Zomber> ls
<kmc> i'm trying to make a USB stick that can boot a bunch of distros.  for ubuntu, is there a way to move the stuff from /casper to another directory, and edit syslinux.cfg accordingly?
<Lasher> so how do i do it?
<Zomber> sl
<Avash> Zomber: stop doing that
<Zomber> Avash, what
<Avash> Zomber: that
<Lasher> just drag and drop or do i need a program to do it cleaner?
<Hald> Hello all
<Zomber> Avash, this ???
<theadmin> Zomber: Stop saying nonsense, that's what
<orb01> Lasher: you get grub rescue on boot or do you get the grub menu?
<Zomber> theadmin, who r u ?????????
<Zomber> dick head
<mtx_init> Lasher: I dont know grub2
<knoppies> Zomber, a very helpful one at that, unlike yourself. A useless dickhead.
<theadmin> Zomber: I'm a dude here who doesn't talk offtopic and actually helps somebody.
<Hald> I have a problem that google don't seams to help me with. It looks like I have two mouse themes some times. Example, when I hover an image in firefox I get another theme for the cursor
<Lasher> i get grub menu.. that works fine.. i even used back track to add in extra recovery mode stuff in menu.lst ( i use grub_legacy)
<Lasher> i dnk grub2 either
<orb01> Lasher: can you boot into any kernel? what list do you get?
<mtx_init> Lasher: ive gtg, but look up how to change kernel location in grub2
 * Lasher is multibooting win7,ubuntu,snowleopard,bt4 and debian.. ubuntu not booting and is my main os-- tons of packages i dont want to lose
<mtx_init> documentation should exist.
<theadmin> Lasher: Woah, quite a lot o_O
<Lasher> u think grub2 may fix boot problem??.. i had issues booting into mac previously
<mtx_init> another thing you can do is boot a livecd, and replace the kernel
<theadmin> Lasher: Grub2 is worse then grub1 to be honest
<mtx_init> grub2 is a piece of trash
<Lasher> thats waht i think theadmin
<orb01> Lasher: boot into another distro and run update-grub, that might work
<abhi_nav> i use grub2 and its graphics is great
<Lasher> at 1 stage i was using chameleon rc4.. that was NICE
<abhi_nav> i face no problem regarding grub2 its working fine!!!
<cristy> hola
<mtx_init> its slow and overly complicated.  why rewrite something that worked so well./
<theadmin> abhi_nav: It is, but it's extremely complicated.
<abhi_nav> theadmin: hmm
<konza> me too no problems with grub2
<Lasher> grub2 is good i think.. but not polished hence problems with other OS's
<mtx_init> the elitest "hmm"
<theadmin> I dunno. Grub1 wouldn't boot my XP for some reason :/
<Ixtu> Back...tested the disk and memory.
<Lasher> thats wierd..
<Ixtu> Memory passes, but an error was found in one file on the disk. What to do now?
<Lasher> only main issue i had with grub2 is booting mac
<Lasher> and i found it easier to make grub1 pretty
<mtx_init> the most annoying thing in computing is having inexperienced users saying it works for me
<kmc> Is there a simple description somewhere of what files must be present on a USB stick for it to act as a Ubuntu live USB?
<cristy> hola
<kmc> All of the graphical tools for creating such a stick seem to be irredeemablybroken
<Harcroft> anyone else have any idea why ubuntu stops loading early on (like when grub first loads) when theres no monitor?
<cristy> que pasa
<Harcroft> anyone else have any idea why ubuntu stops loading early on (like when grub first loads) when theres no monitor?
<kmc> I would just like to copy over some files myself as i did with Debian
<theadmin> kmc: Both unetbootin and usb-creator-gtk work for me
<Lasher> harcroft: unetbootin?
<Harcroft> er sorry for the double
<Harcroft> too many keyboards
<mtx_init> Lasher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<mtx_init> that will help you
<cristy> ola
<Lasher> lol sry harmcroft that was for kmc
<cristy> ola
<Harcroft> ubuntu desktop
<Lasher> thnx mtx_init
<Harcroft> harmcroft? dude how hard is autocomplete?
<joot> ! es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cristy> olaaaaaaaaa
<theadmin> ubottu: !es | christy
<ubottu> christy: please see above
<theadmin> oops
<Lasher> auto disable
<mtx_init> Lasher: and dont be scared of the kernel, just always have a safty kernel targeted in your boot loader.  It is common tactic in here to promote ignorance and fear
<Harcroft> at this point im thinking ubuntu 9.04 server and adding my own gui
<CosmiChaos> my 8600gts 16x on nforce 630i 16x pci express still is only at bus type 4x :((((( any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/397463/
<mtx_init> you learn by messing up
<abhi_nav> mtx_init: me too learn by messing up :D
<Harcroft> or back to fedora since that never had these issues :/
<theadmin> Bleh. Some people didn't sign their apt repository, now i get warnings everytime i check for updates, how to disable?
<Ixtu> So what now? Do I need to burn a new disk?
<mehheh> hi how to archive files in ubuntu. i never done it
<mtx_init> its the best way abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> mtx_init: hmm :-)
<theadmin> mehheh: Select files in the filemanager, right click, choose Compress
<Lasher> im not 100% that it is a fault of the boot loader though...
<mtx_init> Lasher: the bootleader is fine
<mtx_init> its your kernel which is botched
<abhi_nav> theadmin: its "Creat Archieve" in my pc
<Lasher> so y install grub2?
<theadmin> mtx_init: "bootleader" lol
<abhi_nav> theadmin: its "Create Archieve" in my pc
<mehheh> theadmin, no option to do that
<mtx_init> lol
<hsunda3> How do I make Gnome-terminal ignore alt+e to open edit? I want alt+e to be captured by screen running inside the gnome-terminal
<theadmin> abhi_nav: What language are you working in?
<abhi_nav> theadmin: mehheh: rightclick file=>Create Archieve . to create compress files
<mtx_init> Lasher: all grub does is load your kernel into memory.  if its a bad kernel grub cant detect it
<mtx_init> q
<Lasher> is there a way to use live cd to write in the older kernal to install?
<mehheh> abhi_nav, there is no option to do that
<theadmin> abhi_nav: No idea, it's "compress" for me
<mtx_init> Lasher: yeah
<Lasher> i cant even get a command line
<abhi_nav> theadmin: mehheh: i am talking about ubuntu
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Uh, me too :/
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Karmic?
<mehheh> i have neither option. i may have acdently deleted it though. whats the package name
<alumno> Hola
<abhi_nav> theadmin: jaunty
<mtx_init> Lasher: a kernel is just a binary image, if one thing messes up the whole state system breaks.
<theadmin> mehheh: file-roller
<mehheh> theadmin, yes i have karmic
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Makes sense, i'm on Karmic, they changed it :/
<alumno> WTF is this place?
<theadmin> alumno: Ubuntu support
<abhi_nav> !7zip | mehheh
<ubottu> mehheh: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DJones> !ubuntu | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<abhi_nav> theadmin: ohh
<spankie> hello ppl
<alumno> lol
<Lasher> so how can i put in oler kernals via another OS
<mtx_init> CosmiChaos: what drivers?
<abhi_nav> mehheh install 7zip and arc
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Ark? Ark is a full bleh. I personally use GNOME's archiver
<abhi_nav> theadmin: i use all of them :P
<alumno> Putos de mierda
<psycho_oreos> !es | alumno
<mehheh> abhi_nav, i thought i had done that
<alumno> kompii
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alumno> smoking
<Lasher> if i did a fresh install.. without formatting the partition.. would old packages be seen by kernal?
<CosmiChaos> mtx_init,: nvidia-current 195.36.08 on lucid latest
<abhi_nav> mehheh: still now working?
<mehheh> i have never used them
<alumno> I don't want enter there lol
<alumno> My friend says TU PUTA MADRE
<mehheh> ??? cant open terminal another process running hold on
<DJones> !ops | alumno (Swearing in spanish)
<ubottu> alumno (Swearing in spanish): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> alumno: You'll have to speak english in this channel then.
<mtx_init> CosmiChaos: maybe try the 185's from envy, thats what I use and I get 16x. not a real solution, sorry I dont have more
<alumno> your mother focker
<alumno> xDDDDDD
<obiwan_> hi , anybody using gpm with a macbook or synaptics touchpad? does it work for you?
<DJones> Thanks Flannel
<theadmin> Flannel: ty, you saved the channel twice per these few minutes :)
<mehheh> flip now my terminal application is not working hold on goiong in for a reboot
<abhi_nav> hmm
<eryn_1983> hey how do i  get  applications to use aalib in  ubuntu
<alumno> Hi, again... sorry my friends are Spanish...
<abhi_nav> !aalib
<abhi_nav> !info aalib
<ubottu> Package aalib does not exist in karmic
<abhi_nav> but what is aalib?
<psycho_oreos> ascii art library
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Flannel> eryn_1983: What do you want to do with it?  (have you heard of libcaca, which supports color?)
<alumno> Hey what are you talking about?
<abhi_nav> talking about ubuntu support
<abhi_nav> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hsunda3> How do I make Gnome-terminal ignore alt+e to open edit? I want alt+e to be captured by screen running inside the gnome-terminal
<theadmin> hsunda3: I don't think you can, kinda dumb though. Maybe use xterm?
<theadmin> Yay i'm now a member of Russian Ubuntu Translators team :))) Sorry everyone.
<obiwan_> great theadmin
<obiwan_> gratz
<abhi_nav> theadmin but why sorry? its great
<eryn_1983> yes
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Cause it's somewhat offtopic
<abhi_nav> theadmin: ohh :D
<eryn_1983> i like caca too
<eryn_1983> ... ok that just  shounds  wrong ..
<alumno> xD
<eryn_1983> ok thats fine i want it full screen though...
<Flannel> eryn_1983: What is "it"? video? pictures?
<eryn_1983> i got vlc, xbmc,mplayer and  xine install now
<eryn_1983> video!
<eryn_1983> i wanna watch my fav movies in  caca
<eryn_1983> fullscreen
<obiwan_> caca devs definitely don't know spanish lol xD
<theadmin> obiwan_: Hm?
<obiwan_> theadmin: its p_o_o xD
<Flannel> eryn_1983: mplayer with "-vo caca" as a switch
<theadmin> obiwan_: Somewhat the same at russian :D
<eryn_1983> ..
<eryn_1983> it puts in a  little window...
<theadmin> Flannel: That starts it in a window
<Flannel> eryn_1983: I think there's no "lib" and no = in between, I can't find supporting evidence on the blagonet though
<eryn_1983> i want it on terminal
<obiwan_> htehe uehhe theadmin >P
<Flannel> I run this in a terminal and it takes up the whole terminal, is it different for you?
<hsunda3> lol theadmin on xterm none of the alt+<> keys work. They send some weird characters on screen
<eryn_1983> yes
<eryn_1983> i get a  small window :(
<meowbuntu> how to zip files in ubuntu i tryed with error
<obiwan_> privet ya goboriu russkiy >P just a little im studying hehe but i stop here too enough offtopics
<theadmin> Flannel: Same as with eryn_1983. Are we doing something wrong?
<eryn_1983> trying in  diff terminal
<obiwan_> meowbuntu: apt-get install zip
<theadmin> hsunda3: Ah, indeed, strange
<meowbuntu> obiwan_, i have 7zip it includes that
<Avash> someone in #archlinux is saying that #ubuntu is a joke
<Avash> so insulting
<theadmin> obiwan_: More like "govoriu po russky", oh well.
<obiwan_> <)
<theadmin> Avash: Well, actually, #ubuntu is one of the best support places i ever saw, so they are just dumb down there :D
<obiwan_> its a smile but this hecking keyboard sucks and hasn' colon hhee
<eryn_1983> other terminals do it as well
<Flannel> theadmin, eryn_1983: http://oreilly.com/pub/h/4441  That help?
<maggs> i installed links2 yesterday, since then irssi keeps opening links in links2 rather than firefox, firefox is still the preferred application for internet related hijinx, so does anyone know what setting i need to change to get irssi back to opening links in the right browser?
<meowbuntu> obiwan_, $ zip -9 4048927-NZ_Bliss_Desktop_Backgrounds.exe
<meowbuntu> 	zip warning: missing end signature--probably not a zip file (did you
<meowbuntu> 	zip warning: remember to use binary mode when you transferred it?)
<meowbuntu> 	zip warning: (if you are trying to read a damaged archive try -F)
<meowbuntu> zip error: Zip file structure invalid (4048927-NZ_Bliss_Desktop_Backgrounds.exe)
<FloodBot2> meowbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meowbuntu> oops me again sorry
<obiwan_> meowbuntu: that looks like its trying to unzip
<mery44> ola
<mery44> que psa
<obiwan_> maybe the default 7zip is to unzip
<obiwan_> mery44: hablamos ingles aqui
<meowbuntu> help trying to zip an .exe file please
<mery44> amm
<mery44> one
<theadmin> ubottu: !es | mery44
<obiwan_> mery44: puedes ir a ubuntu-es
<ubottu> mery44: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meowbuntu> obiwan_, the file is not compresed i want to sompress it to a zip file plese
<obiwan_> yeah meowbuntu but i mean
<meowbuntu> like how
<obiwan_> meowbuntu: the message you got looks like it's trying to unzip, instead of ziping it
<alumno> Hahahahaha
<meowbuntu> yes i know
<Harcroft> 9.10 fails. oh well back to 9.04
<obiwan_> meowbuntu: then please take a look at man 7zip
<meowbuntu> anyone out there know how i can zip a fiel
<burkey> running ubuntu 9.10 eeepc sd card not mounting
<eryn_1983> nope
<eryn_1983> Flannel:  nope not working
<meowbuntu> obiwan_, no man entry for 7zip
<alumno> Ey How is the name, #unbuntu.es?
 * meowbuntu goes back to google 
<obiwan_> oh gosh meowbuntu ok lemme search me too
<alumno> :S...
<ben__917> I am back.
<benlu> Is it good?
<rww> meowbuntu: "zip nameofzipfilehere nameoffiletocompresshere"
<obiwan_> meowbuntu: try 7z
<obiwan_> meowbuntu: 7z a file
<maggs> no joy on my question?
<iwobbles> if I wanna run a second screen do the usb-vga cards work under 9.10 whats a good card for ubuntu, is it simpler just to use a second vga card on the bus , I have read Nvidia support linux and dual screens etc ? Im using dual core Dells eh
<ramindia> i have problem setting up wireless pci card in my latest ubunutu "Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)"
<meowbuntu> obiwan_, how do i use it io am stuck
<meowbuntu> is there a tutoral on it
<obiwan_> meowbuntu: try 7z a file.exe
<ramindia> iwconfig not show wireless card
<balachmar> Hi, From the chromium ppa, which should I use, the daily or the beta? (If I want to use it daily)
<meowbuntu> obiwan_, i need it in .zip format
<zum> i am fedora ambassador
<sulle> Hi, i just installed lucid lynx through windows. And now when i start my computer up again i choose to start ubuntu. But then i get prompted with GRUB. I have tried to google it but cant find the right tutorial. Can annyone please help me out ?.
<zum> sulle: what is lucid lynx?
<zum> the new ubuntu?
<sulle> yes :P
<theadmin> balachmar: The daily is the most recent development snapshot
<obiwan_> meowbuntu: 7z a -tzip file.exe
<meowbuntu> y is it so hard to zip files in ubuntu
<theadmin> balachmar: (made daily :D)
<zum> i am fedora ambasssador so i dont know
<meowbuntu> is there not a gui application
<ania> ramindia,  hi are u there?
<obiwan_> file-roller meowbuntu
<balachmar> theadmin: yeah ok, but is it stable? And how old/useable is the beta?
<theadmin> balachmar: Beta is the most usable and stable. I can tell that it works fine
<alumno> Bye ass suckers
<meowbuntu> is there an archiving application with gui for ubuntu
<balachmar> theadmin: OK, thanks then I will use that one!
<Q_Continuum> meowbuntu, 9.10?
<theadmin> meowbuntu: file-roller
<ramindia> ania: thanks let me try
<shredder12> I am having some weird trouble installing steam...after the installation wizard compeltes an error pops up saying that I need to be conncected to Internet inorder to use steam. I use proxy server to connect to Internet. Could that be an issue? Although http_proxy variable is correctly set
<theadmin> shredder12: uh, ask that on #winehq please
<shredder12> theadmin, sure thanks..
<meowbuntu> !ops | alumno (offensive again)
<ubottu> alumno (offensive again): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<theadmin> meowbuntu: he/she/it left already
<obiwan_> too late meowbuntu he's yet out, hope forever
<Q_Continuum> Question, I've had trouble in the past with this - don't know if it will work now or not.  Default firmware on my Ipod Classic (video? I forget) - my music is in FLAC - the only format between (FLAC, OGG, MP3) that won't auto-convert and put itself on the Ipod when I drag it in Rhythmbox.  Ubuntu 9.10.
<meowbuntu> theadmin, where can i find it
<theadmin> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get install file-roller
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Technically, it should come defaultly ever since... Interpid, i think (that was the first one i used)
<meowbuntu> yo yo go go up up down up up down down
<meowbuntu> the nope its installing now
<meowbuntu> theadmin,  nope its installing now
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Hm strange.
<meowbuntu> maby it was there
<mrandrzejak> im getting an error at bootup "uncompression error -- System halted". has anyone come across this one before with a fix?
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: what are you booting, livecd? installed system?
<mrandrzejak> from a livecd to a hard drive
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: Did you md5 test the ISO? Did you verify the CD once first booted to?
<mrandrzejak> yes, cd is fine
<mrandrzejak> something must be wrong with the HD
<theadmin> By the way, any idea why when i choose "Install Ubuntu" from a livecd it goes starting all that stuff... including a window manager even. This is totally unneded if i simply want to install.
<djoef> Hi, I am on ubuntu 9.10 and looking for an application to OCR scanned pdfs, but keeping in mind that the text in the resulting pdf should be selectable (so not just text output, but text and location..) any suggestions ??
<meowbuntu> can anyone find a tutoral for  file roller please
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: use the alternate cd then
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: did you burn as slowly as you could?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Meh, used to live one already :D But it's kinda weird
<sHarpp> Recently I upgraded my system to 9.10. But when I login, my screen freezes. When I go to (because I know it's there) to lock screen and then fill in my password again, the freeze is over. Sometimes I have to repeat the lock screen trick in order to lose the freeze. What can I do to solve without lock screen?
<mrandrzejak> I burned 8x... I think I could go as low as 6x
<mrandrzejak> This is a problem I have been having with this drive & computer.Not even a Shipit disc will work. Same error message always,
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: users like a pretty gui unfortunately so they have to wait while it loads
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: try putting the iso on the USB instead (if the system can boot USB)
<penguinv> question: I have upgraded jaunty to karmic. WHen I go to software sources (other software now not third party) I dont have a choice of the canonical/karmic, It still reads jaunty.  Is this a goof? What do I do about it? I need to enable them.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yes, but a fracking window manager? I mean, only one app is running with that (that ubiquity thing? The installer), so no window manager is needed
<meowbuntu> anyone know how to use ark or file roller to rchive files please
<ActionParsnip> penguinv: how did you upgrade?
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Just start it, it's very simple
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: go figure
<mrandrzejak> yes the system can boot USB. i am attempting to run from USB now instead of livecd
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: lol
<meowbuntu> i miss the windows application 7zip it was easy to use in 2 secs i would have already compresed the file i want to
<mrandrzejak> Ive created the USB image... now the light on the USB is flashing crazy
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: you can install 7zip on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !find 7zip
<theadmin> meowbuntu: file-roller is a lot alike... and yeah you can install 7zip too
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<ActionParsnip> !info p7zip-fulle | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Package p7zip-fulle does not exist in karmic
<theadmin> liblzma-dev - high compression-ratio compression library - development
<theadmin> liblzma0 - high compression-ratio compression library - runtime
<theadmin> p7zip - 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio
<theadmin> p7zip-full - 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio
<theadmin> p7zip-rar - non-free rar module for p7zip
<FloodBot2> theadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Woah
<spankie> lol
<mrandrzejak> i'm getting the same error message even with trying from a USB! "uncompression error -- System halted"
<theadmin> Sorry %) Meant to pastebin, it's just Pidgin's exec script acting weirdly, guess i misspecified something in pastebinit parameters
<penguinv> Question added: ActionParsnip - through the upgrade manager.  -- when I try to add a source I dod --http:// archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner --- but the do it button stayed grey and my only choice was cancel.  (thanks for answering)
<djoef> Is there another channel where I should ask this ocr question ?
<ActionParsnip> penguinv: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list   file please
<penguinv> ActionParsnip,  what's the command for that?
<meowbuntu> arrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggg
<meowbuntu> fileroller is not easy to use
<ActionParsnip> penguinv: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  copy the file then use: http://pastebin.com
<theadmin> penguinv: install pastebinit, then do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit -i - -b http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: use cli then
<meowbuntu> i cnt compress a folder it opens it instead
<abhi_nav> !7zip | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<benlu> Myrtti: are you ok?
<meowbuntu> 7zip cant it will not work tryed it wants to open archives not comprtess them
<abhi_nav> why? what happend to Myrrtti?
<mrandrzejak>  i'm getting the same error message even with trying from a USB! "uncompression error -- System halted"
<penguinv> ActionParsnip, theadmin http://paste.ubuntu.com/397696/
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: are you sure the iso is ok?
<benlu> abhi_nav: ask a question
<meowbuntu> abhi_nav, that says opened with not compressed with
<meowbuntu> y is this so hard
<mrandrzejak> yes... ive even tried a shipit disc
<theadmin> penguinv: Remove this line "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted"
<penguinv> thanks for the clue - even tho I did that the other day I needed all the details again.
<mrandrzejak> is it possible the bios is corrupt somehow?
<meowbuntu> 7zip in windozzy is so easy
<abhi_nav> benlu ????
<meowbuntu> aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<ActionParsnip> penguinv: i'd use software sources to disable the CD as a repo
<theadmin> penguinv: In this line, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner, replace "jaunty" with karmic (and generally anywhre where you meet "jaunty", put "karmic"
<benlu> abhi_nav: are you going to have lunch?
<harrypopof> salut à tous
<abhi_nav> benlu yes
 * meowbuntu is lost y si this so hard to creat a .zip archive or any for that matter 
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: you just right click a folder and select compress
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, i dont have that option i tried
 * abhi_nav having kunch now
 * abhi_nav having lunch now
<abhi_nav> !!!!
<benlu> abhi_nav: what people most here?
<abhi_nav> benlu dont know
<meowbuntu> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<penguinv> ActionParsnip, theadmin I didnt see that line (to remove) should I remove all the lines (4) that mention Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> penguinv: or run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and put a # at the start of the top line
<benlu> abhi_nav: most are American or English?
<theadmin> penguinv: No, just remove the very first line that points to the install CD, on all others, replace "jaunty" with "karmic"
<abhi_nav> benlu cannt say
<ActionParsnip> penguinv: yes uncomment those lines containing jaunty
<meowbuntu> stuff archiving in ubuntu atm i am really considering just wiping and installing windozzy now over this
<meowbuntu> at lwast it was easy
<ActionParsnip> penguinv: including lines 45 and 46
<meowbuntu> * least
<penguinv> ActionParsnip, theadmin I didnt see that line (to remove) should I remove all the lines (4) that mention Jaunty? two are medibuntu. Ooops--- I removed without realizing that would happen (I thought I would get a text box,...
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, sorry to be going on.
<meowbuntu> can you pm me
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: just for the sake of file compression? Is it something you use a LOT?
<benlu> hello
<abhi_nav> hello
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: i just think its kind of a lame excuse to change OS
 * penguinv pasts what you said into gedit to consider it.
<benlu> hello liuchong
<meowbuntu> no this is first time but i need to do it to email someting as its a.exe file i cant send it
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: sure if you wanna
<theadmin> penguinv: I'll give you the proper sources.list
<eryn_1983> GRRRRR
<eryn_1983> why canti watch a movie with caca
<eryn_1983> fullscreen!
<eryn_1983> GRRRRr
<abhi_nav> go in the theater
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, how can i get the rightclick compress option to come up
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: if you have compression stuff installed it should be there
<benlu> abhi_nav: there is a chinese called liuchong
<meowbuntu> i have 7zip ues
<meowbuntu> bbl i am taking abreak now this is doing my head in
<theadmin> penguinv:
<theadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397698/
<abhi_nav> benlu: what are u tlkng about?
<benlu> abhi_nav: he has left
<abhi_nav> benlu: hmm
<Effit> to anyone who might care, i just did a fresh install of karmic. ubuntu software centre isn't letting me download compizconfig, even though i've changed the settings in the usual way which lets me get most extra programs. pretty much everything is ticked on software sources.
<theadmin> penguinv: Replace your sources.list with that, should do
<eryn_1983> moving to the mplayer  channel to voice my frustration
<abhi_nav> Effit try instaalin from terminal
<Pierreb> how do i remove a package that wont install and the source is gone?
<Pierreb> i dont have a gui so its via terminal
<mrandrzejak> i still get this error whether i have the harddrive plugged in or whether its out and im using a USB
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Pierreb> thx
<Pierreb> E: The package ob2-core needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Pierreb> is what i get when i ran that
<Effit> sorry, a total terminal noob, would it be sudo apt-get [whatever]?
<meatbun> ⒽⒺⓁⓁⓄ
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: then install the app again to then remove it
<Pierreb> cant its gone
<abhi_nav> Effit sudo apt-get install package
<theadmin> Effit: Technically yes. Most commonly used are "sudo apt-get install PACKAGE", "sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE" and "sudo apt-get update"
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: hey... ActionParsnip ... compiz -rewhatever messed up my pc
<Pierreb> and its a converted rpm package that fails to install
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: download it again then
<Pierreb> so i cant isntall it
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: now i can't even boot it up. lol
<soreau> meatbun: Messed up in what way?
<VEN0M> buenas
<soreau> No compiz setting is going to stop your kernel from booting
<meatbun> soreau: i get some sort of cmd , not even failsafe cmd mode
<Effit> i feel like i should know, but whatever, what's the compiz package name?
<soreau> Effit: compiz
<Effit> okay
<theadmin> Effit: Use "apt-cache search SOMETHING" to search for packages, by the way.
<Effit> ooh, thanks
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: you can remove the gnome settings by renaming the gnome flavoured folders in $HOME and then boot, you will get failsafe settings
<soreau> meatbun: I have a good feeling its unrelated to compiz
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: is it REALLY worth all this hasstle just for compiz though?
<soreau> Yes.
<c0l2e> anyone here has knowledge in ntop??
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: no... i dont like compiz... my computer was slow on flash, u were helping me. remember?
<penguinv> ActionParsnip, theadmin - I think I didnt mess it up. I am unsure so here is what I have . http://paste.ubuntu.com/397700/
<abhi_nav> c0l2e ask your question
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: ive drank and slept since then, sorry
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: i can't even see my /root or /home' when i do 'ls or dir'
<meatbun> some weird shell mode
<c0l2e>  abhi_nav: i got some records in remote to local.. what does it mean??
<toto__> hi all
<Effit> wait wait wait, i must have messed something up. i meant the advanced desktop effects settings (ccsm) one. ccsm isn't it, so i'm lost
<meatbun> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<theadmin> penguinv: Looks fine. So... Do 'sudo apt-get update'  now
<ActionParsnip> penguinv: looks good, now run: sudo apt-get update    is it ok?
<abhi_nav> c0l2e ask in general i dnt knw mch about it
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: you dont ever use /root
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: i ll need to reinstall ubuntu again....
<soreau> ! ccsm | Effit
<ubottu> Effit: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<toto__> someone can help me with the nvidia's drivers on Lucid : actived but not used please ?
<Effit> much thanks
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: log on as another user, see if its different
<theadmin> toto__: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<soreau> ! lucid | toto__
<ubottu> toto__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | toto__
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: i created root user. all my /home folders are not mounted... very strange
<toto__> thanks sorry
<ActionParsnip> !root | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It seems he's at grub prompt or something
<penguinv> wait, I didnt do the changes yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: can't even get a login screen.  some weird shell mode
<obiwan_> guys anybody using a working gpm with macbook  or a synaptics touchpad ?
<abhi_nav> Effit see this http://www.compiz.org/ read their wiki
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: then thats nothing to do with compiz, grub loads before any OS is loaded
<meatbun> lol --> ubottu
<soreau> meatbun: Is it called cramfs# by chance?
<theadmin> penguinv: Save them.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: thanks :D
<meatbun> soreau: no idea
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: boot to livecd and reinstall grub, you do NOT EVER log on as root
<Effit> alright, thanks very much all
<penguinv> well dam it does look write
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: i am going to reinstall it. lucky i have only a few files in there
<penguinv> right
<benlu> abhi_nav: what r u doing?
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: your call, just leave root alone next time
<abhi_nav> benlu taking lunch
<obiwan_> heck, guess nobody uses vt's these days ...
<abhi_nav> what is vt?
<theadmin> obiwan_: virtual terminals? Why, i do
<benlu> your red letter has no :
<obiwan_> abhi_nav: theadmin answered hehe
<abhi_nav> benlu: taking lunch
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: i think X was messed up. and i have a shell, that's worst than failsafe mode...
<abhi_nav> obiwan_: :-)
<obiwan_> theadmin: gpm wont work in this macbook
<theadmin> meatbun: Can you do "startx"?
<penguinv> ActionParsnip, theadmin - now I am back to the javascript issue. but I have to take that to #firefox or #chrome(which does not exist) because it is happening in both. I think I need to update gstreamer for the third time.
 * penguinv rolls her eyes.
<meatbun> theadmin: no.... i give up... it's a fresh install...no big deal
<penguinv> good night for now. AND THANK YOU FOR ALL THE ADVICE AND GOO THOTS
<obiwan_> night penguinv
<benlu> abhi_nav: hamburger?
<meatbun> theadmin: i ll spend another 20 min install it, rather than 50+ hours trying to fix it
<abhi_nav> benlu: come in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> meatbun: Well, i'd preffer to figure wtf is the problem if i were you
<sulle> Hi, i just installed lucid lynx through windows. And now when i start my computer up again i choose to start ubuntu. But then i get prompted with GRUB. I have tried to google it but cant find the right tutorial. Can annyone please help me out ?.
<theadmin> sulle: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support.
<sulle> thnx :)
<djoef> is there another appropriate channel where I should ask about OCR tools to us in ubuntu?
<theadmin> Wonder what the name for 10.10 is? "M"... Mighty Monkey? lol
<abhi_nav> Alighty Monkey
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | sulle
<ubottu> sulle: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<abhi_nav> AlMighty Monkey
<geirha> theadmin: You can add suggestions. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<theadmin> geirha: "Microsoft Murderer", LOVE that one
<theadmin> geirha: Okay, how do i add my one there?
<geirha> theadmin: Create a user (top right corner)  at the wiki, and edit.
<gtsm> hey folks, do you know any c pop3 library out there? .. or do i have to code it myself using sockets?
<theadmin> geirha: Hm, Launchpad login service. That means i already have an account lol
<ActionParsnip> gtsm: i'd ask in #c or #c++
<ben10> puk puk
<MaskRay> hi all, there is something wrong with graphviz
<ActionParsnip> !details | MaskRay
<ubottu> MaskRay: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MaskRay> i cannot use 'dot' because i cannot find libgvc.so.5
<gtsm> ActionParsnip: just did it, but nobody answered to me... currently not much activity there
<ActionParsnip> gtsm: its more specific to your query
<obscurant1st> is there any way to change the kubuntu loading to someother animation in my ubuntu? I am using gnome , as of now
<MaskRay> you may see the detail in http://pastebin.com/sTgL49YV
<eryn_1983> i stil con't get it to  show  caca in  fullscreen
<obscurant1st> btw i am ubuntu 9.10 user
<MaskRay> i think ubuntu doesn't provide a newer version of libgvc.so
<raven> any/which way to repair a masterfiletable - any scantools?
<eryn_1983> allright i can't take it anymore have to slip from reality for a bit  thanks for not helping peeps  real helpful there.
<JiKeidan> Wowz0rz
<orb01> eryn_1983: do you expect people to apologize if they don't know how to help you? not everyone monitors the channel continuously
<blondinka> ghbdtn dctv
<blondinka> привет всем
<theadmin> obscurant1st: You can install "ubuntu-gdm-theme" for changing GDM. Also, research a bit on gdm2setup. But as for the bootsplash, no idea.
<blondinka> нужна помощь
<bazhang> blondinka, /join #ubuntu-ru
<blondinka> по убунту
<theadmin> blondinka: Русская поддержка в #ubuntu-ru
<Cryptorchild> how to get terminal console have a higher resolution?
<orb01> Cryptorchild: edit the profile in the settings menu, also there are many different terminal frontends, might want to specify
<antonio__> buongiorno
<ActionParsnip> Cryptorchild: Click terminal -> 132x43
<bazhang> antonio__, english here /join #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> Cryptorchild: is that what you mean?
<raven> any/which way to repair a masterfiletable (sdcard 2gb fat32)
<antonio__> good mornig
<antonio__> good morning
<antonio__> !!!
<theadmin> antonio__: Any questions on Ubuntu?
<Cryptorchild> umm
<antonio__> no
<Cryptorchild> not the GUI
<ActionParsnip> raven: could try fsck, if all elase fails you can use foremost to attempt to recover the data
<overmind> antonio__: This channel is only for ubuntu support, if you want talk go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cryptorchild> shell
<ActionParsnip> Cryptorchild: do you mean the desktop resolution??
<Cryptorchild> not with the GDM ActionParsnip
<raven> ActionParsnip, ok tnx i'll try that
<Cryptorchild> resolution in the shell
<Vroomfondle> Cryptorchild: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Vroomfondle> see "setting different framebuffer resolutions in GRUB"
<Cryptorchild> Vroomfondle: that's more like it
<ActionParsnip> Cryptorchild: what Vroomfondle said (assuming its an X-less system
<Cryptorchild> that means i have to change grub boot option?
<sandro_> ciao a tutte e tutti
<Vroomfondle> Cryptorchild: yep
<Vroomfondle> this sort of thing is set up in the kernel upon boot
<Cryptorchild> I'm using 9.10, GRUB seems not friendly
<theadmin> sandro_: English here, join the corresponding support channel for support in your native language
<theadmin> Cryptorchild: grub2 is one hell of a mess indeed
<Cryptorchild> I'm trying to eliminate few lines in GRUB but ended up with nothing
<bazhang> sandro_, /join #ubuntu-it
<rww> ubottu: it | sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Vroomfondle> Cryptorchild: I can't comment on that - I've not tried GRUB in 9.10
<Vroomfondle> not tried changing it, I mean
<orb01> Cryptorchild: it's quite simple, here's a short forum guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169625
<Cryptorchild> orb01: thanks, im looking into it
<blondinka> подскажите где отвечают на вопосы по убунте кроме ubuntu-ru
<obscurant1st> thx theadmin
<obscurant1st> :D
<bazhang> blondinka, you are in #ubuntu-ru , please ask your question there
<Cryptorchild> still stuck
<theadmin> blondinka: Какой вопрос? Можно проверить форумы на ubuntu.ru или спросите тама... Я тоже могу знать
<Cryptorchild> no explanation about GRUB2
<Cryptorchild> or is it beta?
<ramindia> WG311v3 WORKING w/ 64-bit Kernel  problem with my netgear (marvel chipset)
<ramindia> any one having the same issue
<linux_inferno> off-topic
<theadmin> Cryptorchild: No, it is not
<rocket16> Hello all,
<linux_inferno> whats the off topic room
<theadmin> linux_inferno: err wha
<theadmin> linux_inferno: #ubuntu-offtopic lol
<coson> help
<linux_inferno> thanks, i knew it was something like that
<Cryptorchild> i'll try googling more...
<aron> how do i enable .rar support?
<theadmin> aron: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<theadmin> Guest88716: see above
<coson> hello,everybody
<theadmin> coson: If you have any questions ask them straight away
<rocket16> One problem is there, a friend of mine install Ubuntu via Wubi, and he has two partition-drives, C: and D:. He does not use D: Drive, and I only use Ubuntu, by installing it, not using Wubi. Now, he installed it in C: drive, and wants to access the C: Drive Windows files from Ubuntu. How can he do it?
<theadmin> rocket16: There is some folder like /host or something
<rocket16> theadmin: /Host, I don't know, should there be one?
<theadmin> rocket16: Well, i don't remember the name of the folder, but point is there is.
<rocket16> thaadmin: Oh, thanks, :) I will the search it in Ubuntu forums
<fr3nzy> I don't have NetworkManager installed, but can anyone confirm that 'sudo killall NetworkManager' works and disables NetworkManager?
<RobotCow> rocket16: its one of the folders shown by the mount command
<Guest88716> theadmin: thanks
<rocket16> RobotCow: Oh,
<theadmin> fr3nzy: Yes, but only until the next reboot
<RobotCow> fr3nzy: sudo service network-manager stop
<coson> Does anyone know how to use msn in linux:)
<bazhang> coson, using amsn?
<theadmin> coson: lol what's the problem? Pidgin has MSN support, for instance, Empathy too
<Vroomfondle> amsn, pdigin, kopete
<overmind> fr3nzy: If you kill it, it will restart when you reboot or the next time you login
<coson> I use pdigin,but can't into it
<Cryptorchild> yep, it's a pain in the a**
<Cryptorchild> editing GRUB2 is almost impossible..
<fr3nzy> theadmin, thanks, that's what I figured. Now, the second part of the question comes here. After killing NetworkManager will 'sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome' get rid of it?
<fr3nzy> overmind, thanks
<theadmin> fr3nzy: Yes.
<minusvirus> hello
<coson> HI
<overmind> !hi | minusvirus
<ubottu> minusvirus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<theadmin> coson: Add your msn account in Accounts -> Manage accounts
<fr3nzy> Goodie, writing a small guide here and I just needed to know.
<geraudk2000> hello
<geraudk2000> i'm french my english is very bad
<RobotCow> I accidentally imported my accounts from pidgin into empathy twice. how do I remove the duplicates or remove all of them?
<linux_inferno> anyone know of any automotive or electrical help IRC channels ? Or can someone message me if they are good with these things
<geraudk2000> but i have a problem
<fr3nzy> geraudk2000, ask away
<overmind> linux_inferno: Maybe try asking in #freenode or use /msg alis help list
<RobotCow> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=automotive%20or%20electrical%20help%20irc%20channel
<ania> geraudk2000, go to ubuntu-fr
<theadmin> geraudk2000: You can ask in #ubuntu-fr on french, might be a good idea
<RobotCow> linux_inferno:
<selves> hello
<geraudk2000> I have one application
<geraudk2000> virtualbox
<overmind> !enter | geraudk2000
<RobotCow> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=automotive%20or%20electrical%20help%20irc%20channel
<ubottu> geraudk2000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<selves> I have installed googlw chrome in my ubuntu 8.04
<geraudk2000> libdirectfb-1.0.so.0
<selves> but when I run it close after 2- 3 seconds
<geraudk2000> but i have libdirectfb-1.2.so.0.7.0
<selves> can anyboy please tell what will be the possible reason for it???
<selves> thanks
<theadmin> selves: I have a feeling it just ain't compatible with your version
<orb01> hey, I have a phone under cdc_ether via usb I want to use my ethernet connection, how do I do this?
<overmind> selves: Run it from a terminal and paste the error in pastebin please
<linux_inferno> RobotCow: I asked here because i tried google already.
<overmind> !paste > selves
<ubottu> selves, please see my private message
<selves> theadmin, I have downloaded it for ubuntu 32 bit..
<ActionParsnip> selves: i suggest the PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install chromium-browser
<theadmin> selves: I dunno, AFAIK it doesn't run on versions earlier then 9.04, but who knows.
<erUSUL> selves: launch it from a terminal and see if it leaves any maningfull error msg when it closes.
<ActionParsnip> selves: ppas are nice clean ways to install stuff
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Not a case with Chrome
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: When you install the DEB it auto-adds a official google repo, so ppa's are worse then this
<erUSUL> theadmin: i'm using the chormium daily ppa and is nice (appart from the constant updates)
<selves> it got compiled without giving any error message
<theadmin> erUSUL: Don't mess chrome and chromium.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: bleeding edge is fun though
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: lol dunno, i preffer "stable" over "new"
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: zero issues here on 64bit with 64bit native java and 64bit native flash
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: And whatever with chrome, i use Firefox
<rayb0t> this might be sorta offtopic for this channel, but i recently restored a directory of backed up media from an external drive. a simple copy operation, however for a variety of small reasons i suspect the copy may not be perfect. which program could i use to generate a hash from a directory of files? md5sum seems to be confused by doing that
<rayb0t> (or i'm doing it wrong)
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yeah i dropped that a while back, its like running in treacle with that thing
<theadmin> rayb0t: Try "md5sum /yourdirectory/*"
<GinoIngras> hello
<erUSUL> rayb0t: use rsync to update the copy ?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Dunno, it is cool for me
<rayb0t> rsync is an idea!
<rayb0t> i alreayd have the data moved it was kindve a hefty copy, so i'd rather check manually first
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: firefox + flash used to run up some 80% cpu, it now uses only about 50-60% under chromium
<rayb0t> rayb0t@rayb00k:~$ md5sum ./Music/
<rayb0t> md5sum: ./Music/: Invalid argument
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Huh? *quickly runs a flash app in FF to test*
<rayb0t> sry for 2line paste!
<erUSUL> rayb0t: also; what problems are you seeing with the copy? maybe you messed up permissions copying to ntfs/fat filesystem or by not usng "cp -a"
<Cryptorchild> oh com'on, i just need to add vga=791 on grub, does anyone having this expereiences with GRUB2?
<theadmin> rayb0t: Um, you forgot the star. Do "md5sum ./Music/*"
<rayb0t> well i got like half the copy done, but then had to reboot- so i stopped it and went to resume it later
<rayb0t> and i did a little bit of "skip all" and "replace all" cause i did it the lazy way with nautilus
<rayb0t> also, the disc i am copying from seems to be losing integrity
<ActionParsnip> rayb0t: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/md5sum-on-a-directory-with-lots-of-files.-351864/
<rayb0t> ActionParsnip: oh hey awesome, thanks. i googled around a bit but didnt come up with much
<rayb0t> musta missed that :)
<ActionParsnip> rayb0t: jeeves is the man of the day, not I
<rayb0t> jeeves? not google?
<roro1> while using the update manager i am reciving the following error: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2). i have tried apt-get clean and it didn't help. what can i do in order to fix the problam?
<rayb0t> :p
<ActionParsnip> rayb0t: i don't just use google. I find more stuff that way
<rayb0t> oh definitely i hop around too, i just dont see jeeves often :p
<blip-> hi, I'm trying to install Lbackup but it's not in the repos for 9.10... is there any problem in installing the .deb they provide ?
<ActionParsnip> roro1: can you give a pastebin output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Um. Less then 15% of CPU consumed with a flash app in Firefox and it's a 9-year-old lappy
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: mines a 1.6Ghz semp am2 with 2gb ddr2 + nvidia onboard 6150 512mb
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Let me see, how do i check
<liufeng> hello
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: cat /proc/cpuinfo | head -n 20; free -m    should do it
<phrix> hi all... I got issue my samba cant be accessed... I'm running ubuntu 9.10, is there any clue...?? this is my smb.conf
<phrix> http://pastebin.com/DqaWHS8U
<theadmin> ActionParsnip:
<theadmin> processor	: 0
<theadmin> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<theadmin> cpu family	: 6
<theadmin> model		: 14
<theadmin> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        420  @ 1.60GHz
<theadmin> stepping	: 8
<FloodBot2> theadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> phrix: there are no shares defined
<phrix> ActionParsnip, what is it??
<theadmin> What happened? Damn this pidgin plugin
<overmind> theadmin: Use paste please
<psycho_oreos> pastebin*
<overmind> psycho_oreos: Thanks :P
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: There we go. http://paste.ubuntu.com/397735/
<psycho_oreos> overmind, no worries :)
<ActionParsnip> phrix: how do youo mean, you showed a file which is stock to a samba install.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397737/
<ActionParsnip> phrix: here is mine: http://pastebin.com/WJG66BaC
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: your cpu has 4 times the cache of mine
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Oh.
<ActionParsnip> phrix: see how I have the DOWNLOADS share defined at the bottom
<satmonster> hello all
<roro1> actionparsnip: this is of sudo apt-get update the writnigs in hebrew say "failed to bring" http://paste.ubuntu.com/397731/
<ActionParsnip> phrix: i know nautilus can handle shares but ive never used it personally
<Darkyyy> can someone pay some attention to my problem
<fredim>  " error: call to ‘__open_missing_mode’ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments  "
<fredim> its normal?
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: i cant see your question, sorry. wassup
<Darkyyy> ActionParsnip, hi
<satmonster> Linux rox!
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: ask the channel and if someone knows they will reply
<Darkyyy> ActionParsnip, i switched my ubuntu language from hebrew to english and now i have problem with duplicate desktop folder
<overmind> satmonster: Hi, do you need help with ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: can you switch it back?
<llutz> satmonster: /j #fanboys-next-door
<fredim> I can not solve this problem at the time of make  " error: call to ‘__open_missing_mode’ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments  "
<Darkyyy> to hebrew ?
<ActionParsnip> fredim: seen this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/root-system/+bug/285499
<satmonster> ha ha nice
<roro1> actionparsnip: the out put fo apt-get -f install is http://paste.ubuntu.com/397738/
<ActionParsnip> fredim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6079475
<roro1> actionparsnip: i am using ubuntu 9.04 and i don't want to upgrade yet
<ActionParsnip> roro1: thats fine: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove    to delete them
<satmonster> join me at irc://freenode/%23fanboys-next-door
<overmind> satmonster: why?
<theadmin> overmind: Because he's a spammer.
<orb01> any way I can force apps to minimize to tray even if they dont have such an option in the preferences panel?
<ActionParsnip> orb01: use alltray
<roro1> actionparsnip: thanks, you have been a great help
<ActionParsnip> orb01: sudo apt-get install alltray
<orb01> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> orb01: you can then run: alltray appname   and appname will minimise to the tray (great if you use thunderbird ;))
<ActionParsnip> orb01: you cannot alltray gnome-terminal (i think) theres one app you can't try. The rest are fine
<ActionParsnip> s/try/tray
<ActionParsnip> orb01: if you launch alltray on its own yu can use the mouse to shot an app window and it will be trayed
<fredim> ActionParsnip, solved thanks
<fredim> =)
<ActionParsnip> fredim: sweet
<orb01> ActionParsnip: works great
<orb01> ActionParsnip: one more q, any way I can save alltray settings so it keeps them after reboot?
<ActionParsnip> orb01: indeed :)
<ActionParsnip> orb01: you can use alacarte to add the word alltray to the start of the things you want to always run in the tray
<j2daosh> ok, I need some help with ssh tunnelling. I tried asking in the ##windows room, but low and behold... no one is awake or they are too busy doing patches to respond
<ActionParsnip> orb01: alacarte edits the gnome menu
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: the vnc factoid shows tunnelling
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<orb01> ActionParsnip: I secretly use Kubuntu ;) but I'll figure it out with KMenuEditor
<ActionParsnip> orb01: same deal bro
<j2daosh> ActionParsnip: kinda, but not quite. I'm wondering if I can use RDP thru an ssh tunnel. I need to get into my work computer from my home computer when i'm feeling "sick" and don't want to go in.
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: wow thats paranoid, rdp already uses encryption so is quite secure
<j2daosh> ActionParsnip: oh security isn't the issue. It's getting into my work system from outside the lan that is the issue
<j2daosh> hence the need for the reverse ssh tunnel.
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: i'm not sure your admins will like you jumping onto direct PCs, they'll probably let you jump onto a server then bounce from there
<j2daosh> i work in an office with 6 people, only 1 is "tech-savvy" and his technical skills are more geared toward java and C then networking
<snow_> hi
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: you will need some port forwarding setting up on the externaly facing devices, or even easier us a VPN
<snow_> I'm using gnome and want to know which file gnome uses to store information about keyboard shortcut !
<j2daosh> ActionParsnip: i agree, vpn would be easier, they don't have a server. the network consists of 6 laptops and a wireless router that the "admin" turned off all port-forwarding on because he doesn't know anything about security or networking
<OerHeks> snow_,  system > preferences > keyboard shortcut
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: yowser! ok then you can use tsclient to jump onto the work system, you will need to forward the port from the wan side to the lan side as well as turn on remote logons on the windows system
<llutz> j2daosh: maybe he turned it off because he _knows_ about security...
<j2daosh> so I was intending on using putty to create a reverse ssh tunnel to my home ubuntu server, which in theory anyway, would allow me to use my windows system to rdp into my work computer
<electronics-cat> i'm flying.
<danopia> j2daosh, that's a pretty strange setup
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: you can turn the forwarding back on easily ;)
<danopia> j2daosh, it would work, yes, but ssh will make it slow
<danopia> slower*
<danopia> because of the extra encryptoin
<j2daosh> danopia: speed isn't really a concern to me. I would be working from home and moving at a slower pace anyway... more coffee breaks :)
<researcher1> I have installed italcmaster on my host. I have virtual machine with italc client bridged. yes host does not communicate with VM. any help please?
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: you will still need to setup port forwarding whatever you to shape the traffic, rdp already performs security for you so an ssh tunnel isnt needed
<snow_> OerHeks, I want to edit the file instead
<danopia> ActionParsnip, the tunnel is just to get a connection
<danopia> since appparantly he can't do port forwarding
<j2daosh> but without direct access to the routers internals, I can't modify the port forwarding
<danopia> j2daosh, when i set up a tunnel to SSH into a server and connect to the SOCKS proxy over ssh, i do: ssh desktop -L 1080:localhost:1080
<danopia> you'll want to switch the L with something else to flip it
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: what virtualisation are you using?
<danopia> oh Putty
<n8w> hey,im usinf kopem script for superkaramba,but it doesnt detect my win partitions(doesnt show how much space ive got left) can i do anythin about it?
<ActionParsnip> n8w: you'll need to edit the script then
<danopia> j2daosh, in putty, config a "remote" tunnel or w/e they call it
<researcher1> I have installed italcmaster on my host. I have virtual machine with which host should communicate. What virtual network is recommended?
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: what software are you using to virtualise the guest system?
<n8w> ActionParsnip:  ye i thought so...i hope i can do it:))
<j2daosh> danopia: yeah, i have all the docs on using putty to set it up, I was just wondering if it was going to be possible to get the remote (work) system to connect to my local server (ubuntu) and use my local (windows) system to rdp back thru the ubuntu server into the windows system
<ActionParsnip> n8w: open it in a text editor and read, you will find it most humanly readable, just edit ti so it includes the partitions you are interested in, make a copy of the script so you have the original
<danopia> j2daosh, once you have putty connected with the remote "forward", on the remote system sshd shuold be listening on the RDP port
<danopia> connect to that and it'll bridge it to the client's RDP server
<snow_> hi
<snow_> do you know how to create a workspace in gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | snow
<ubottu> snow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<j2daosh> that is what I thought, but it was only in theory :D. thank you very much for the help and the information. You all have a nice one
<researcher1> ActionParsnip: Im using Vbox 3.1.4
<n8w> ActionParsnip:  ye that shouldnt b a prob...but i need to find the script first:))
<danopia> j2daosh, here's a good description, but it's going the other way for you: http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/sshtips.htm
<snow_> ActionParsnip, ?
<snow_> I'm using an EEE and Can not fidn how to create a new workspace in gnome
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: ok have you set the guest OS to have a bridged interface? Does the IP address of the virtual system fall into your LAN's subnet?
<Darkyyy> everyone look , bruce willis as max payne in max payne 3
<Darkyyy> http://media.rockstargames.com/maxpayne3/global_data/screens/1280x720/3.jpg
<Darkyyy> XD
<ania> ActionParsnip, are u employee of canonical ltd?
<ActionParsnip> snow_: do you mean in compiz or in "ordinary" gnome?
<researcher1> let me confirm. What will be the right command to check that?
<bazhang> Darkyyy, that is offtopic, dont paste that here
<ActionParsnip> ania: nope, not even an op
<j2daosh> and just to be clear on this danopia, I don't need to mess with the work router at all right? I mean sure, I could hold him at gun point and say gimme the damn password so I can work from home today!, but I think that would ruin our working relationship ya know
<researcher1> Im learning networking same time
<snow_> ActionParsnip, in compiz
<ania> i tell you what i would give you good salary for helping people
<kazaa_lite> hi all
<danopia> j2daosh, as long as you can connect to the ssh server now, adding a forward to it should not be an issue
<kazaa_lite> how to install libtermcap on ubuntu?
<danopia> j2daosh, i use forwarding at school because the only unfiltered port is 443 (they can't proxy ssl) so i have my server listen on 443 for ssh, and i connect to that with port 1080 forwarding
<kazaa_lite> i tried to install ncurses-devel but aptitude says no such thing is available
<ActionParsnip> snow_: run: ccsm  under general on left, tabs at the top you will see desktop size, increase to 4 if you have a flippy rathr than a cube (flippy uses 2 desktops
<danopia> j2daosh, then i tell GNOME to connect to localhost:1080 for a SOCKS
<jrib> kazaa_lite: apt-cache search -n ncurses dev
<danopia> and unfiltered internetz :D
<ActionParsnip> ania: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: is the host linux based also?
<ania> ActionParsnip, the only problem is not enoguh minerlas ...like starcraft :/
<myky> tu pùta madre
<snow_> ActionParsnip, there is no ccsm
<myky> ojala te mueras
<myky> zorra
<myky>  de mierda
<ActionParsnip> snow_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jrib> myky: stop.  Use #ubuntu-es if you want spanish help.   But don't curse there either
<myky> que te follen
<myky> zorra
<ActionParsnip> myky: really good way to get kicked/banned. Keep going if thats what you want
<myky> puta
<j2daosh> good. Now the only security issue I see with this setup is going to be on my side of the network. wit hthe tunnel, I won't have to worry about a man in the middle. So as long as my side of the network is secured (which it is), using the reverse ssh tunnel shouldn't pose a security risk to either system right?
<snow_> ActionParsnip, I think creating a new workspace should be a basic operation in any *nix x-client
<morpheus_017> hi all, what is SSL port of freenode?
<danopia> j2daosh, right, and by default sshd will only bind to localhost:rdp
<j2daosh> lol im really just worried about my network, but I suppose I will be nice and worry about the work one too lol
<grandrew> hi all! how much memory does yr gnome-volume-control-applet eat? mine says its 165M in VIRT is it normal? also pulseaudio is 100M VIRT and 18M RES :-\ I suspect that they leak memory?
<morpheus_017> koi-8 i need
<ActionParsnip> snow_: it is but compiz needs to use ccsm, if you use metacity you can use the workspace switcher to extend
<llutz> morpheus_017: 7000, 7070
<danopia> j2daosh, you need to reconfig sshd to let remote forwards bind to 0.0.0.0:rdp
<morpheus_017> llutz: thanks
<piero> i would to know more about ubutu
<j2daosh> danopia: and where in the sshd_config is that?
<danopia> j2daosh, so you can only use the forward from that sshd server by default. i know this from when i used remote forwards to host a webcam image server from an airport via my VPS
<danopia> j2daosh, i have to leave for school in five minutes, but i have enough time to look, hold on
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: i got 3Mb as my highest which is xorg. Try closing it then reopening it. See if it happens again. Do you use hibernate etc?
<danopia> j2daosh, i have this as the last line: GateWayPorts clientspecified
<piero> i would to know if i can get software for password when people browers with my machine
<danopia> that should be it, nothing else mentions forwards
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: 3% sorry, misread
<danopia> j2daosh, you still need to ask PuTTY to bind to 0.0.0.0 remotely, it's in the settings somewhere and mentions (may not work) because of the default config
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: its not in the top 20 anyhoo
<piero> hi
<j2daosh> kk, I will go through the sshd_config settings and try this out tonight on my home network for testing
<danopia> j2daosh, good luck, i'm leaving now
<cmbu> hi, I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 desktop... could someone tell me how to install apache2, php5 and sqlite3 properly... I tried but coulnot get my program to read the sqlite3 database. thks
<j2daosh> have a nice one, thanks for the help danopia
<danopia> j2daosh, you can memoserv me if you want, or google it
<piero> i need help here please
<piero> can anyone help me
<hiexpo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<piero> can anyone help me
<j2daosh> ask your question. if someone knows the answer, they will help you
<n8w> ActionParsnip:  aight i got it...nice n easy;)
<ania> cmbu, go to synaptic type there apache2 php5
<ania> install thru synaptic
<piero> j2daosh can i run a keylogger on ubuntu???
<cmbu> ania : I have done that, I went through the list and installed them, but still wouldnot work...
<snow_> ActionParsnip, it's strange
<snow_> the value 1 doesn't want to change
<researcher1> This is my vbox setting http://imagebin.org/89506 n this is client http://imagebin.org/89507 I want to bring them in a network so that they can communicate. Any help please?
<axax> hello,
<ActionParsnip> snow_: thats all i know dude, i only use one workspace personally but the workspace switcher can give more orkspaces and ccsm can expand too to give the cube which everyone raves about
<axax> is there anhy cli skype client?
<axax> one that would support file transfer ?
<axax> ?=.
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  you have checked the vbox docs/manual on  how it does networking?
<axax> any*
<researcher1> yes I did.
<researcher1> but it seems I am yet studying
<ActionParsnip> if you set the network to bridged it will get an IP from your router, it will also appear as another system on the lan even though it is virtualised, you should then be able to ping the ip to test the logical connection
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am looking for a color laserjet printer for a small office (4 people) which works under ubuntu. Not heavily used. With network and duplex printing. Anyone has a recommendation?
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  ive had vbox set where it appears on the real lan as a 'actual' machine - with one setting.. or on its own private network that  only the server machine, or other vbox instances on that machine could access
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: HP have great Linux support
<electronics-cat> im exploding
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: look at the HPLIP site for supported printers and buy one of those
<researcher1> ok.Thanks
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip, ok, cool, thanks
<abhi_nav>  £ 60.0 <<- what is this? euro?
<electronics-cat> yer
<llutz> abhi_nav: gb pound
<erUSUL_> SmokeyD: linuxprinting.org
<abhi_nav> llutz: what is gb?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Any package managing action I try to run results in a message "Error: Opening the cache (E:Read error - read (5: Input/output error), E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened)". I tried deleting all the sources.lists, but that didn't help. What do I do? I have no idea what has lead to this
<llutz> abhi_nav: uk
<abhi_nav> llutz: ok
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: british pounds
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: hmmm thnx
<llutz> ah thats its name
<SmokeyD> erUSUL, yeah I know it, but if you don't know what printer you want, it is hard to find any there.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_Willis> the flood bots tried to flood us./ :)
<abhi_nav> ohh Floodbot dont flood :-)
<iosonoqui> hello!
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: find one you fancy then check cmopatibility, you can alos consult the hcl
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | SmokeyD
<ubottu> SmokeyD: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: buying compatible stuff makes life smoooooth
<iosonoqui> i'm italian ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> !it | iosonoqui
<ubottu> iosonoqui: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<iosonoqui> i've a problem with dazzle dvc120! can you help me?
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip, thanks for the hcl. The thing with first finding a printer and then checking compatibility is that it takes so much time. I would rather find a list of compatible hardware (like hcl) and then choose one from there which I fancy.
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip, but the HPLIP tip was a good one
<SmokeyD> the HP ColosLaserjet CP1515n seems to be a good one. Fully compatible with HPLIP
<Gangrel> anyone here can help me on how to create ad-hoc network?
<abhi_nav> i only want to buy ubuntu bag. but it comes with pack. i dont want pack. where to talk?
<coson> hello everybody
<bazhang> abhi_nav, #ubuntu-offtopic
<demonspork> !hello coson
<datag> does someone know which version of Qt will be final in lucid? 4.6.2 or 4.6.3?
<iosonoqui> can i used my dazzle dvc120 with karmic
<demonspork> !hello | coson
<ubottu> coson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> Gangrel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<bazhang> datag, check in #ubuntu+1
<coson> :)
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: hp rock that way :)
<abhi_nav> is there any ubuntu shoping channel?
<datag> bazhang: alright
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  this isent late night tv. :)
<bazhang> abhi_nav, no, #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: :-)
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, - lmao
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: but I think there wll be some place to talk or know more about ubuntu shopping naa? other than web site?
<coson> joined #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=512
<bazhang> !ot > abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<muhammad_> the network icon on the top right of my ubuntu system has disappeared, how can i bring it back ?
<ActionParsnip> muhammad_: ALT+F2 type: nm-applet  press enter
<abhi_nav> my dear friends this was not about the offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: it was as this is Ubuntu OS support ONLY
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu swag - would be better discussed in the offtopic channel
<bazhang> abhi_nav, yes it is.
<hiexpo> i am looking for a ubuntu juicer :)
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: hmm ok thnx for link
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: like people having issue with their OS, not merch
<muhammad_> ActionParsnip, it dint show up..
<abhi_nav> hmm
<ActionParsnip> muhammad_: does it show up in: ps -ef | grep network
<ActionParsnip> muhammad_: or: ps -ef | grep applet
<muhammad_> when i run it in the terminal here is what i get
<muhammad_> ** (nm-applet:3459): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service.
<ActionParsnip> muhammad_: use pastebin
<Trunkz> Everytime i try and log into ubuntu, it just sends me back to the login screen
<Trunkz> What can I do? :)
<muhammad_> this is a short message, one more line
<muhammad_> ok i goto pastebin
<ActionParsnip> muhammad_: no worries, use pastebin for multiline
<ActionParsnip> muhammad_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284596
<muhammad_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/fNSSZZsw
<coson> lol
<ActionParsnip> !lol | coson
<ubottu> coson: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<AdvoWork> hi there. Ive just removed a group called userA which had a gid of 1001. Ive made a new group, userB which is 1003. How can i set userB GID to 1001?
<jrib> AdvoWork: groupmod
<luckymurali> hi to all
<roro1> i am using ubuntu 9.04 my wireless card is bcm4306 i have installed  b43-fwcutter and i still can't connect to wireless internet. i have used  sudo lsmod | grep b43-fwcutter and i got no output. what can i do to make ti work?
<luckymurali> which mount i need to use for nfs mount
<Trunkz> guys? I still cant log into ubuntu without it reverting me back to the same login screen
<luckymurali> ??
<ania> what is command to recognize betwen desktop and server ??? while system is installed??
<AdvoWork> jrib, so: groupmod -g 1001 userB  ?
<jrib> AdvoWork: sure
<jrib> ania: check what kernel you are using: uname -a
<Stargaze> ania, try lsb_release -a
<zebastian> i'm getting this upon opening synaptic E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report
<jrib> zebastian: what happens when you do what it says?
<ania> i think uname -a and lsb_release -a doesnt show if it is desktop or server version........
<zebastian> jrib: i havent done what it says
<jrib> ania: what was the output of uname -a?
<jrib> zebastian: so do :)
<Stargaze> zebastian, it repairs broken or interrupted installations
<zebastian> requires superuser
<ania> zebastian, put into terminal sudo dpkg --configure
<zebastian> privilege
<j2daosh> piero: sure, just find and download one.
<Stargaze> zebastian, then type sudo before the command
<zebastian> ok
<zebastian> that worked
<zebastian> now
<zebastian> how do i get a realvnc client
<zebastian> on hardy?
<FloodBot1> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebastian> oh sorry
 * jrib eyes FloodBots
<zebastian> how do i get a realvnc client on hardy?
<abhi_nav> why there are four floobots? one isnt enough?
<Stargaze> zebastian, use Synaptic
<zebastian> i typed realvnc
<zebastian> nothing showed up
<nikodemus2> hi
<zebastian> Stargaze:
<jrib> abhi_nav: it sends a more powerful message when 4 bots tell you to do something!
<nikodemus2> any vinagre pros around? (9.10 marmic)
<abhi_nav> jrib: hmmm lol :D
<nikodemus2> any vinagre pros around? i have a question(9.10 karmic)
<zebastian> how can i get a realvnc client on hardy?
<Dr_Willis> zebastian:  install the realvnc server and viewer packages
<Dr_Willis> !find realvnc
<ubottu> File realvnc found in nepenthes, nmap
<Stargaze> zebastian, first install a vnc program, by using Synaptic Package Manager
<Dr_Willis> I use the tightvnc server/packages nommally
<goddard_> why do you want vnc?
<Stargaze> idd, a newbie who vnc is rather extraordinary
<Stargaze> *wants
<zebastian> is direct vnc a vnc client?
<goddard_> ubuntu comes with a remote desktop viewer
<nikodemus2> yes vinagre
<Stargaze> zebastian, please search in Synaptic, it displays descriptions => System > admin > ynaptic
<Dr_Willis> thres numerous vnc 'viewers' and 'servers' in the repos.. and gmoem has one instgalled allready
<Dr_Willis> it depends on yoyur needs what one to use
<nikodemus2> but my question is: is there a way to enable this mouse overlay mode
<nikodemus2> like in xvnc
<zebastian> Dr_Willis: even on hardy?
<Dr_Willis> zebastian:  ive been using tightvnc for my needs. i rarely use the ones that come with gnome (vinagre)
<ania> FloodBots` war
<nikodemus2> u see a point local, and the curser remote following it when lag permits ^^
<nikodemus2> tightvnc have a gui?
<jeka_> hi can someone help me i don't have video in skype but audio works
<Dr_Willis> a  vnc SERVER has no gui normally. theres no need for it.  the vnc viewers normally have some sort of minimal interface
<MikeH_> Hi, is there a meta package for a lightweight X install?
<nikodemus2> i menat the viewer pof course ^^
<nikodemus2> meant
<jeka_> hi can someone help me i don't have video in skype but audio works
<jeka_> hi can someone help me i don't have video in skype but audio works
<ania> jeka what does it say in skype?
<jeka_> nothing i click check video and my cam blinks one time and thats all
<ania> yes
<ania> but
<goddard> whats the limit on my clip board?
<ania> go to skype settings >> video settings >> do test>> search after video device in list
<goddard> anyone?
<NinoScript> My ctrl and super keys are doing a focusout when I press them :\ what can I do? It started happening after messing with xmodmap
<jeka_> ania: in what list ??
<ania> are u using linux skype?
<jeka_> yes
<ania> than when you press skype settings and go to video set>> there is small frame with video test next to that there should be list with video devices installed ,,>>>choice one and try test video
<jeka_> ther is just one (/dev/video0)
<jeka_> but on check still nothing
<ania> and its not working when you press test?
<jeka_> no
<abhi_nav> jeka_ does your webcam works on any other aps(linux)?
<localnutter> jeka_ sorry to butt in like this, but are you sure the webcam driver is working properly? UVC based cameras work well, but gspca webcams have problems. Seehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<tryggvib> Hello, I was upgrading to 9.10 and when I restarted the computer grub didn't want to boot my hard disk and threw me into a initramfs shell. I've now booted up with a live cd but not sure what I should change. Can anyone help me so that I won't screw things up?
<sisu_math> hi, I'm having a skype video problem on Karmic Koala. There are two different users and the webcam is detected by one but not the other.
<ania> jeka_, tpye in terminal lsusb and search after your webcam
<j2daosh> back again, new question though :). so i have compiz and i'm messing with the eye candy. I have the water effects turned on. when i hit the back space key in a terminal window though, I get these damn waves that extend out from the title bar. what setting turns that off? I don't like it
<jeka_> ania: in usb my web cam is there
<abhi_nav> jeka_ does your webcam works on any other aps(linux)?
<tryggvib> the problem I'm having is the UUID identification... looking through a list of devices with ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid I don't see sda1
<ania> jeka_, try webcam on any other application
<localnutter> sisu_math check both users have access to video devices. Go to System - Administration - Users and Groups. Select the user and check the user privelidges. Should have video devices enabled.
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: go to grub2 page and perform that last two processes of updating grub2
<jeka_> ania: it works on other aplications
<j2daosh> lol nevermind, figured it out. (Title Wave for anyone interested in knowing the answer)
<abhi_nav> jeka_
<\ottizen> What't the name of Ubuntu 8.04
<\ottizen> ?
<tryggvib> abhi_nav: I'll try that
<ania> jeka_, dont know then
<DJones> !8.04 | \ottizen
<jeka_> <abhi_nav> it work on other aplications
<ubottu> \ottizen: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<tryggvib> \ottizen: hardy heron
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: hmm
<DexterLB> \ottizen: hardy
<\ottizen> Hardy!
<\ottizen> Thanks
<sisu_math> localnutter: curiously enough, the user which doesn't work has the "use video devices" box ticked, while the user which does work has it unticked
<DexterLB> noo, many users are voting for the lucid titlebar btns to be moved back to the right and I'd hate that :o
<DexterLB> why should we always resemble windoze! :(
 * abhi_nav is highly agreed with DexterLB
<Dr_Willis> DexterLB:  why should se try to look like OS-X...
<cesar_bo> Hello, Anyone knows, Where is the documentatio for build the ubuntu livecd by using deboostrap?
<Dr_Willis> then again.. im testing out the latest kde.. its so diffrent then allthe above.. :)
<NinoScript> DexterLB: Let's put it in the middle :P
<DexterLB> yeh, either in the middle OR to os x
<DexterLB> windoze << os x
<sisu_math> localnutter, unticking "use video device" doesn't help
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  ive seen gnome-panel things where you COULD put the bottons/title in the top panel. that would be diffrent
<sisu_math> localnutter, unless maybe I'd have to restart after changing that configuration? let me try that
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  and the kubuntunetbook stuff has them in the top panel also
<localnutter> sisu_math At the very least log out the user then back in again
<tryggvib> abhi_nav: You mean the last two operations on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 right?
<\ottizen> http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/cherokee/download <-- Will that work on Ubuntu aswell as Debian?
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: wait
<NinoScript> Dr_Willis: That seems fun, I like testing weird stuff :P
<sisu_math> localnutter, any other ideas?
<eremite> Can anyone tell me the core differences between Debian and Ubuntu?  I know Ubuntu is Debian based, but how far removed is it and would an Ubuntu user feel confortable on a Debian system, and vice-versa?
<Dr_Willis> eremite:  From a 'user' point of view. proberly not much differances
<localnutter> sisu_math Aside from rebooting, no. Sorry.
<morpheus_017> how to become "Spreading the Word"'er ?
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: you are using grub2? or grub
<abhi_nav> spreading what?
<tryggvib> abhi_nav: the one 9.10 uses after upgrade
<ania> eremite, basic different i think and its only my opinion....in debian you have to do more thinks manualy like comfiguration etc....
<morpheus_017> abhi_nav hm.. i dont know how to say it
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: (*I think*) upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 doesnt update grub
<abhi_nav> how to say what?
<morpheus_017> abhi_nav: propagator
<morpheus_017> maybe///
<Dr_Willis> a Upgrade would keep grub1 not upgradeing to grub2
<BrixSat> hello i dont have dual boot? my windows partition is missing
<morpheus_017> or spreader
<eremite> ania: That's is the conclusions I had come to based on the research Ive done, but that actually wouldnt bother me, I don't think.  I enjoy playing with my system, but just browsing the web and sending mail.
<abhi_nav> hmmm ok
<morpheus_017> also maybe Distributor
<tryggvib> abhi_nav: so I'm still using grub 1, ok I'll try to work from there
<morpheus_017> sorry for my english? i russian...
<crom> hi all
<NinoScript> hey, can someone help me with my "focusout" problem on my control and super keys? please?? :D
<eremite> **instead of just browsing the web and mail****
<psycho_oreos> !ru | morpheus_017
<ubottu> morpheus_017: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eremite> !ru | morpheus_017
<eremite> oops, not fast enough
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: try upgrading grub to grub2. may be it wll fix problem.?
<morpheus_017> they can't help me..
<abhi_nav> who cant help you?
<abhi_nav> oh ok
<morpheus_017> on rus channel
<tryggvib> abhi_nav: I'll do that, thanks
<abhi_nav> hmm
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: hmm
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  lost your windows part in grub menu?
<eremite> morpheus_017: what is your problem.  Ask in here, and if we can help you, we will help you.
<abhi_nav> BrixSat no not mine. its of tryggvib
<noxis> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<hilton> hello ppl
<lukus> hi
<lukus> is the lucid beta available yet?
<BrixSat> how can i fix the windows not showing in grub? abhi_nav  i have done apt-get install grub2
<morpheus_017> I want become distributor, but i can't order more cd's. i already order 3 cd's for me before i want becom distributor.
<tryggvib> abhi_nav, BrixSat just to make things clear, I can't lose my windows partition since I don't have one ;)
<noxis> lukus: the website still lists only alpha3
<eremite> lukus: I think today.
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: haa haahaa :D
<lukus> okay, thx - will hold tight
<BrixSat> tryggvib,  welll i cant loose either, and i have one :p
<lukus> also - can an op please boot rhian_devil <- they're spamming channel members on join
<soreau> lukus: That might be a request better made in #freenode
<zvacet> BrixSat:  in terminal sudo update-grub and restart comp
<Pici> lukus: can you pm me the message that you got from them?
<Pici> lukus: nm, I see in #fn
<kasimon> Hi. Which installer do i need to install a completely encrypted 9.10 system?
<lukus> soreau, also reported to #freenode
<soreau> Ah
<morpheus_017> I want become distributor, but i can't order more cd's. i already order 3 cd's for me before i want becom distributor.
<soreau> lukus: I thought rhian_devil was a channel or something :)
<lukus> ah.. no a nick
<lukus> sorry for confusion
<terry> morpheus_017: Burn your own.
<ultimate> if a windows entry  has been deleted from the grub loader in 9.10 Karmic Koala..can it be restored by logging in to ubuntu 9.10 through grub and updating it by sudo update-grub2
<abhi_nav> morpheus_017: just wait some time. then one man wll come and tell that this is ubuntu support channel. talk about only ubuntu os. nothing other.
<ultimate> ??
<BrixSat> how can i fix the windows not showing in grub?  i have done apt-get install grub2
<paradoxuncreated> Anyone wants to help me package a .deb?
<soreau> ultimate: yes
<morpheus_017> abhi_nav ok thx
<ultimate> soreau, thnx
<abhi_nav> morpheus_017: :-(
<iceroot> paradoxuncreated: first of all, read the manpage for debhelper (dh_make)
<abhi_nav> BrixSat have you upgraded from grub to grub2?
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  yes
<abhi_nav> BrixSat you are using 9.04?
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  9.10
<soreau> ultimate: Provided you are using grub2, of course
<paradoxuncreated> iceroot: No manual entry for dh-make
<terry>  BrixSat If you have installed 9.10, you already have grub2
<zvacet> paradoxuncreated:  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<iceroot> paradoxuncreated: dh_make
<abhi_nav> BrixSat windows 7 or xp?
<iceroot> paradoxuncreated: it comes with debhelper
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  windows 7
<ultimate> <soreau>: ya..after updation a few ago..i did this thing..
<abhi_nav> BrixSat see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322781
<tryggvib> abhi_nav: upgrading to grub2 seems to have worked
<tryggvib> abhi_nav: thanks a lot! :D
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: :D
<paradoxuncreated> ok I'm in the src directory, is there a single command, or do I have to read lost of obscure to-do's.
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: Welcome :_
<abhi_nav> tryggvib: Welcome :)
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  does it make a difference, if I use ext4 instead of ext3 on my home drive? --> I already use ext4 on my system drive... but I got a seperate partition for my home directory
<ultimate> i want to install windows 7 on my pc..this may make me lose my existing installation of ubuntu 9.10..kindly help
<NinoScript> ultimate: don't :D (just kidding)
<paradoxuncreated> Actually I tried dh-make
<soreau> howlymowly: It shouldnt make a difference
<abhi_nav> ultimate: if you carefull install windows, then it wll not lose ubuntu. but you have to restore grub.
<howlymowly> kk..  thx.
<romainr> NinoScript +1
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  is there any command so grub autogenerates the config with all systems on disk?
<ultimate> <abhi_nav>: how to recover the grub loader afterwards then..
<abhi_nav> BrixSat i dont know about any such command
<BrixSat> ok :)
<paradoxuncreated> I was going to upload whatever to https://launchpad.net/~pxu/+archive/pxu I'm in the src dir now... I found the guides to be quite obscure, so if anyone could help me make the initial package.
<abhi_nav> ultimate: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<abhi_nav> ultimate: and google with "how to restore ubuntu grub after installing windows" for more results
<Pici> paradoxuncreated: Are you trying to create a PPA?
<Simon_B> Using Chromium? Please vote:   http://crbug.com/38627    "Feature request: On chrome://extensions/ extension icon should link to its extension gallery page"  i.e. icons would link to https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ljobjlafonikaiipfkggjbhkghgicgoh   etc
<ultimate> <abhi_nav>: thnk
<abhi_nav> Simon_B dont you know that this is only ubuntu os support channel?
<abhi_nav> ultimate: yah :-)
<Simon_B> abhi: sorry. I'm looking for Chromium users running Ubuntu or other linuxes
<abhi_nav> Simon_B read the word os as capital OS
<tuga3d> when is ubuntu 10.04 coming out?
<Pici> !lucid | tuga3d
<ubottu> tuga3d: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Simon_B> is there a ubuntu-users community elsewhere?
<abhi_nav> Simon_B no it doesnt matter. only OS (rEAD In CAPS) support only
<BrixSat_> abhi_nav,   http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/ solved :D
<xfact> How to install jre in Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> Simon_B don you know that? you should know this.
<Pici> Simon_B: #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps, but we don't appreciate spam either.
<NinoScript> Simon_B: That's a good idea, I voted for it :)
<phrix> hi all... I got issue my samba cant be accessed by windows xp... I'm running ubuntu 9.10, is there any clue...?? this is my smb.conf
<zvacet> xfact:  from synaptic type in search box sun and find jre package
<phrix> http://pastebin.com/DqaWHS8U
<Doorbuster> i have been a windows user for 12 years now and know nothing about linux/ubuntu and I am trying to get Virtual Box up and running.  How do I create a bootable disk for Vista that has the capability of 64 bit, and create it to an ISO image disk?
<abhi_nav> Simon_B in short what that man means is you may not get the answer here, but surely you wll learn new attiquets and manner here
<ania> is that truth that Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is going to do everythink even house cleaning? :D
<Pici> abhi_nav: I think thats enough.
<abhi_nav> BrixSat_ hmm Welcome :-)
<Pici> ania : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
 * JediMaster cheers for Lucid's nano syntax highlighting!
<abhi_nav> Pici: tell him not to again talk to me and not to again pm me
<paradoxuncreated> ania: :)
<zvacet> ania:  well now it is not secret any more
<paradoxuncreated> Wife 1.0 now with LTS.
<Pici> JediMaster: That has been possible for a few releases now.
<JediMaster> Pici, yeah but not on by default
<xfact> zvacet, There lots of packages, can't i use software center to install?
<zvacet> xfact:  yes
<r0000t> General Question: Launchpad or Sourceforge for hosting personal scripts, etc?
<Pici> r0000t: Better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zvacet> xfact:  sorry for not telling you that first
<r0000t> Pici, will do, thanks
<caravel24> good day everyone
<NinoScript> How can I reset what I did in xmodmap?
<zvacet> ! hi | caravel24
<xfact> zvacet, Now please tell, which package in software center?
<ubottu> caravel24: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tvstebut> Hi
<tvstebut> Is it possible to exit a session  without log in .bash_history ??
<max31> hello
<paradoxuncreated> I need to package a library, as .deb No package meisters here?
<zvacet> xfact:  I'm on different machine right now do you see in software center sun java jre or something similar
<caravel24> I'm seeking some help to modify a LiveUSB so it connects to a given wifi network and gets sshd running at boot (to be run on a laptop with broken diaplay, no external display nor IDE case avail here) thanks in advance for any answer
<lightbricko> I've just played Nexuiz. What's the difference between Nexuiz, OpenArena and AlienArena?
<xfact> zvacet, never mind it already installed, but not working, and thank you for showing interest :)
<Dr_Willis> lightbricko:  otgher then the fact they are different games?
<mafioto> damn
<lightbricko> Dr_Willis: Yes, like is one much more popular/better for some reason?
<aum> hello everyone...
<rocket16> Dr_Willis! You were on puppy forums I think ,:)
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  yes.
<Doorbuster> is this a chat room or is anyone going to answer my question?
<Dr_Willis> Doorbuster:  i dident egen see a question.. or if i did. i dident know the answer
<lightbricko> Doorbuster: This is a chat.
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Met you a year ago, in puppy forums, I am the one from India
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Really nice to see you again, friend
<aum> my system reboots every time when i play a certain online game...can any one tell me what could be the problem.
<NinoScript> Doorbuster: Nobody want's to answer mine either u.u
<abhi_nav> aum: your is laptop?
<kaolbrec> aum, you get over-excited and kick the reset button?
<abhi_nav> kaolbrec: haa :-D
<phrix> hi all... I got issue my samba cant be accessed by windows xp... I'm running ubuntu 9.10, is there any clue...?? this is my smb.conf...  http://pastebin.com/DqaWHS8U
<Dr_Willis> phrix:  i find windows a little weird at timnes.. some times if i enter the full path to the shares windows will see it.. sometimes if i use the ip# instead of themachine name it sees it also
<Doorbuster> i have been a windows user for 12 years now and new to linux / Ubuntu.  I am trying to get virtual box running but says that i have no bootable medium and system halts.  what I am doing wrong?
<kaolbrec> phrix, bear in mind I don't and have never used Samba, but.. line 43-45?
<jrib> Doorbuster: well you want to install an OS in vbox, right?
<Dr_Willis> Doorbuster:  you gave birtualbox a ISO imaghe to boot or somthing to boot?
<abhi_nav> Doorbuster: set your storage(cd) to your cddrive
<Dr_Willis> Virtualbox does have some decent docs at the vbox homepage
<Doorbuster> how do i get a stroage cd or bootable cd if i dont have one
<jrib> Doorbuster: what OS do you want to install?
<phrix> kaolbrec, I dont know what is it either...
<Doorbuster> vista
<jrib> Doorbuster: then purchase vista and use that cd
<Dr_Willis> Doorbuster:  dowload a ubuntu iso.. vista isos are not legal for us to share. :)
<kaolbrec> phrix, winsock server I believe. Sounds to me lick something you'd need. But take my advice with a barrel of salt.
<Doorbuster> are there any redistributable disks online?
<jrib> Doorbuster: yes, most linux distros
<phrix> kaolbrec, I'll try then
<bazhang> Doorbuster, www.ubuntu.com
<coz_> Doorbuster,  not for windows no
<eremite> Doorbuster: you need to select an .iso or CD image to use VB.  You're probably just making a Virtual Machine and trying to start it without adding an image.  Also, this is not an Ubuntu issue.  I just tried VB for Windos yesterday and it also change layouts a little bit.
<kaolbrec> phrix, I'd try enabling it, just on the off chance. I follow this method of problem solving: http://xkcd.com/627/
<abhishek_> hey
<NetanelShinE> hey all, got a little problem my ZTE MF637 dont mount any more
<NetanelShinE> any idea? :((((
<abhishek_> hey guys can u tell me how to enable sendto option in ubuntu like windows
<kaolbrec> NetanelShinE, what is a ZTE MF637?
<NetanelShinE> modem.
<Doorbuster> thanks everyone
<NetanelShinE> cellular
<NetanelShinE> i mean, i work yesterady and everything was cool and now not :|
<Dr_Willis> abhishek_:  gnome file manager has some scripting features and the ubuntu-tweak tool has some example scripts that enable a lot of 'copy to specific location...' type items
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Marvanni> I have changed pureftdp user and group id's to 1021 and 1022, but Pureadmin still wants to change the systemnumbers to 128 and 116?
<eremite> Doorbuster: follow instructions here
<eremite> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots
<abhishek_> hi buddies plz reply ............
<kaolbrec> abhishek_, you mean in the right click menu? It's already there at the bottom..
<abhi_nav> kaolbrec: no he doesnt mean that
<sonix> Hey All. How can i reset my password for my nick on IRC? I forget it and i can´t remember it.
<abhi_nav> kaolbrec: have you used send to in windows?
<bazhang> sonix, /j #freenode and ask
<aum> my system reboots every time when i play a certain online game...can any one tell me what could be the problem.
<Dr_Willis> aum:  a flash based game?
<kaolbrec> abhi_nav, Not sure I understand the difference..
<abhi_nav> >>>>>>>>>>>> aum: your is laptop? <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,\
<aurilliance> in UNR, whenever I go to tty2 for example, then I press ctrl+alt+f7 to come back to the desktop my netbook goes into standby :(
<aurilliance> any suggestions
<aum> dr.willis, yes
<kaolbrec> aum, probably overheating then
<abhi_nav> kaolbrec: 'send to' is command in windows in telnet to send local msg in lan. or peer to peer network of computers
<aum> then what to do...
<Dr_Willis> aum:  flash could be crashing the video drivers for some reason or other quirky flash issues
<phrix> kaol, I've tried it.. it seems the same
<phrix> kaolbrec, , I've tried it.. it seems the same
<kaolbrec> abhi_nav, I wasn't aware we were talking about command line.
<kaolbrec> phrix, then I'm all out of suggestions.
<abhi_nav> kaolbrec: yah hmm
<phrix> kaolbrec, yeah, thx
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> anyone had problems with the latest update ? I lost sound.
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: which  version of ubuntu?
<eremite> aurilliance: its set to go to standby because you are not useing yoru mouse or keyboard on the desktop.  Try setting the standby to a longer time periord tahn you will be in a console, or turn it off?
<NCS_One> abhi_nav: 9.10
<aurilliance> eremite, I'm only in the console for about 13 seconds, but it still goes to standby
<sonix> Is possible to remove password from my nick on irc?
<eremite> aurilliance: turn it off?  Use a GUI terminal?
<abhi_nav> sonix: no. and you can ask about how to change pass in #freenode
<bazhang> sonix, ask in #freenode
<sonix> abhi_nav: thanx a lot!
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you get virtual ttys (CTRL-ALT-Fx) to show up on second monitor?
<abhi_nav> sonix: :-)
<diverse_izzue> a collegue using karmic on a thinkpad x301 has a regression between kernels -19 and -20 where the touchpad stopped working. any ideas?
<coz_> sonix,  it is possible
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<coz_> sonix,   type  /msg nickserv setpass
<dsnyders> sonix, You realize that anyone could then claim your nicname.
<aurilliance> diverse_izzue, a wild stab in the dark, but my netbook's touch didn't work until I followed the instructions here: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2009/12/howto-ubuntu-910-on-gigabyte-t1028x.html
<Siudorek> Siemka
<Siudorek> czy jest ktos z Polski??
<DJones> !pl | Siudorek
<ubottu> Siudorek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<diverse_izzue> aurilliance, are you talking touchPAD or touchSCREEN?
<Siudorek> ah ok
<Siudorek> sorry
<Siudorek> i am new
<aurilliance> diverse_izzue, my mistake :(
<Siudorek> and me english is bad :P
<Marvanni> How do I ope the gnome user manager as root?
<fat_rat> !ask | Siudorek
<ubottu> Siudorek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sonix> dsnyders: i know, but i lost the old pass.
<Siudorek> lol but ok
<abhi_nav> sonix: have you asked in freenode?
<electronics-cat> install
<sonix> abhi_nav: yes im ask there
<ruge> Im having some trouble getting the FLash player plugin to work on Opera.... I've copied the file into the plugins directory but no dice... any hints?
<abhi_nav> sonix: then?
<sonix> abhi_nav: im waiting for some email now. :)
<NetanelShinE> so, any idea how to mount my modem?
<abhi_nav> sonix: good. so you solved?
<NetanelShinE> thats right now connect to my usb port but dont mount :-0
<BluesKaj> NetanelShinE, you mount a drive , you connect to a modem ...confusing the terms doesn'y help
<NetanelShinE> sry, i will define my problem from the start,
<NetanelShinE> ive got a new cellular modem -> ZTe-MFT637
<NetanelShinE> thats work yesterday, and now when i connect it, it dont do nothing.
<NetanelShinE> except.
<NetanelShinE> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<NetanelShinE> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 19d2:2000 ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF627/MF628/MF628+ HSDPA
<mawst> Swappiness of 60 is a really LAME default
<NinoScript> mawst: why? :)
<mawst> It uses swap before ram.
<aum> ok it may be flash problem, is there any other way to fix it...
<BluesKaj> NetanelShinE, usb modem , dsl connection ?
<NetanelShinE> usb modem, cellular connection!
<sonix> abhi_nav: i think yes... Thanx a lot!
<NetanelShinE> its got a sim in it.
<mawst> I couldn't figure out why, with a dual core cpu and 1gb of ram I was having a hard time running One java program and one web browser without my hard drive constantly accessing
<mawst> dual core 64 bit
<electronics-cat> ubuntu exploded.
<mawst> **
<NetanelShinE> http://img.alibaba.com/photo/108226973/ZTE_MF637_HSDPA_USB_MODEM.jpg
<mawst> heh
<abhi_nav> sonix: :-)
<NinoScript> mawst: what would be better? how do I change it? and where can I read more about it? :3
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you change the resolution of the CTRL-ALT-F1-F6 screens?
<BluesKaj> NetanelShinE, sorry dunno about sim cards and cell connections
<mawst> NinoScript: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255511&postcount=43
<NinoScript> mawst: Thanks ^^
<mawst> np enjoy
<NetanelShinE> :-(
<NetanelShinE> i just want to mount it again.
<NetanelShinE> and idea?
<JohnBv13> test
<NCS_One> abhi_nav: my card is ICH9 family and it doesnt show on alsa drivers
<DeadmanIncJS> could somebody help me with "Empathy IM" via PM?
<electronics-cat> ubuntu exploded.
<bazhang> electronics-cat, stop that
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: then i dont know much about it. you find driver for you card and intall them. you can get them from google or the official website of your card
<electronics-cat> :(
<abhishek_> hi
<abhi_nav> electronics-cat: what happends dear?
<abhishek_> does anyone know how to enable "SENDTO" option i ubuntu
<DeadmanIncJS> empathy im help please :)
<electronics-cat> abhi_nav, i gave up lol
<abhi_nav> electronics-cat: hmm
<electronics-cat> i wanted to compile some programs
<NCS_One> abhi_nav: strange an update remove a working driver and replace it for a non working driver :(
<electronics-cat> but i didnt get that far
<abhi_nav> abhishek_ you mean that telnet sendto naa? used from command prompt?
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: yah so many strage things in world. (and 90% are here in ubuntu)
<caravel24> see you next time
<JohnBv13> someone reply real quick :P (testing something)
<electronics-cat> hi
<DeadmanIncJS> hi
<NCS_One> abhi_nav: heh
<DeadmanIncJS> what are u trying
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: :D
<electronics-cat> DeadmanIncJS, whats wrong with empathy
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: i have ignored all one man here. but still he keep pm me using ubottu :-(
<Kush> Hi...
<electronics-cat> im using 9.10 and its there
<ddavids> hello all
<electronics-cat> don't use it though
<coz_> ddavids,  hey guy
<NCS_One> abhi_nav: report ?
<ddavids> pls wht cld be wrong with my laptop, it doesnt connect when i insert a usb internet modem...
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: report where?
<NCS_One> abhi_nav: in my update I have "libaudiofile0 (0.2.6-7ubuntu2) to 0.2.6-7ubuntu2.1" maybe this is the problem
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: may be. i dont know much in deep.
<Kush> Can anyone help with my few GRUB related questions? Thanks...
<NCS_One> abhi_nav: I dont know, but maybe #freenode
<arand_> abhi_nav: Or possibly #ubuntu-ops
<abhi_nav> arand_ hmm so you know all that. sad :-(
<abhi_nav> NCS_One: hmm
<JohnBv13> hrm
<tuga3d> what are the main problems with lucid? is it more or less stable?
<tuga3d> i wanted to install it
<abhi_nav> !lucid | tuga3d
<ubottu> tuga3d: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<arand_> tuga3d: -> #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> tuga3d, /j #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<tuga3d> sorry, and thanks
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you get virtual ttys (CTRL-ALT-Fx) to show up on second monitor?
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  not sure if thats possible or not. Ive neer seen it done
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, /etc/event.d/tty2 launches a program called getty with some parameters.  I figured it was just a matter of playing with the parameters.
<JohnBv13> nicklist screen
<abhi_nav> ikonia you there?
<JohnBv13> doh
<Kush> Can I downgrade to GRUB 1 in Karmic from GRUB2 instead?
<bazhang> abhi_nav, what is your question
<kashogi> hello anyone knows where to get hard disk recovery tools
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, there's also some sites that talk about using framebuffers, but I haven't finished reading them yet.
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  im not sure the framebuffer stuff can do 2 Monitors
<abhi_nav> Kush: why you want to do that?
<bowser> hi all, how can i change default audio device for gnome apps and wine? the kde apps have this in the settings panel
<abhi_nav> Pici: you there?
<nasso__> does anyone have an eta for beta1?
<Pici> abhi_nav: Yep, Whats up?
<Kush> Just to use stable version until stable of new is released
<bazhang> nasso__, #ubuntu+1 please
<dsnyders> !qingy
<abhi_nav> Pici: may I pm you? need to talk about 'that' matter
<Pici> abhi_nav: anytime.
<abhi_nav> Kush: grub2 is table. i upgraded it. and its stable
<kashogi> hello anyone knows where to get hard disk recovery tools
<eremite> Grub2 is fine.  No problems with it.
<AceKing> I'm trying to help my brother with his laptop. He's running 9.04 on his laptop, and when he starts his laptop it just shows lines going across and wont boot to the desktop. Any ideas?
<GeForce88> does 9.10 support the VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01) chipset yet ?
<Kush> Ok but mine shows still Beta after last kernel update done on 18-3-2010
<dury> hi there channel :)
<eremite> AceKing: does he have enough RAM to run the system?  Ive seeen that happen when there si not enough ram to fully boot.
<AceKing> eremite, 2 gb
<dury> anyone has install moodle in ubuntu 9.10?
<abhi_nav> Kush: shows beta means?
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, there's also a getty replacement called qingy that looks promising.
<AceKing> eremite, he was running fine for a few monthes
<AceKing> months
<Kush> In boot menu it shows "GRUB2 Beta..." something like that
<eremite> Do you get to the login screen, or just the loader?
<eremite> AceKing: ^^
<abhi_nav> Kush: then follows standard update procedure and update the grub2?
<AceKing> eremite, just the loader
<Kush> How to make it?
<abhi_nav> !grub1 | Kush
<Guest92418> yooo
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | Kush
<ubottu> Kush: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<NetanelShinE> how can i do mount to my usb modem?
<NinoScript> This thing's driving me crazy x_x … help me please! My control and super keys are doing a focusout when I press them D:
<arand_> Kush: The grub2 "beta" is supposd to be stable enough, hence why ubuntu choose to use it, "beta" is just a name after all, and the developers have oficially said they've dropped support for grub1
<coz_> Kush,  to update grub  in terminal  sudo update-grub
<fladd> hi there, I have the wrong encoding in Xterm, so my  " " are wrong. How can I fix this?
<bluebaron> I have two monitors.  One can rotate.  I only get two orientation options in display config: normal and upside down.  Any ideas for how to get left and right?
<Kush> Ok thanks I'll look that, can I change text in Boot menu entries? as it shows several details related to current kernel and I want it to look clean... Currently I'm making it via editing Grub.cfg which is risky....
<AceKing> eremite, do you think it would be helpful to use fsck from live CD?
<UnixDawg> ok who here is running ubuntu-ultimate ?
<UnixDawg> and good morning to you all
<bazhang> UnixDawg, its not supported here
<UnixDawg> why not its ubuntu
<UnixDawg> do they have thier own channel
<bazhang> UnixDawg, its a derivative, check their support channel
<genii> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<GeForce88> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shaullx> i installed kde and i couldnt find any wireless networks so i tried to install wicd that required me to delete network-manager and wicd doesnt work for some reason what to do?
<alex4> ok can some one help me with some math?
<philipstorry> We can try...
<abhi_nav> alex4: join /math
<alex4> thx!
<abhi_nav> alex4: /join #math
<alex4> its L.C.D
<alex4> least common dinominators
<philipstorry> Joining #math is probably better though...
<NetanelShinE> how can mount my modem :-(
<NetanelShinE> someone.
<bluebaron> sorry i missed any answers to my question
<bluebaron> if someone could pm them to me i would appreciate that
<alex4> can i talk with someone privitely due to how many people are onhere?
<philipstorry> Mount your modem?
<philipstorry> Do you mean use it to dial up?
<bluebaron> I have two monitors.  One is a rotating lcd.  I only get the option for upside down and normal.  Anyone know why I can't get left or right?
<philipstorry> Try this as a decent starting point for modem problems: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<alex4> can some one pm me so i can get some help?
<alex4> please?
<alex4> i need help with math
<Pici> alex4: Try ##math, #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support.
<dsnyders> alex4, this is an ubuntu linux forum.
<alex4> so can anyone good at math pm me so i can get some help?
<bazhang> alex4, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #math
<alex4> i kow!
<alex4> *i know
<alex4> but since this is linux i figured u guys might be able to help me!
<bazhang> alex4, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dsnyders> alex4, why would you think linux users would know anything about math?
<alex4> ......
<alex4> ummm
<alex4> because with unix and kernel theres a lot of intigers and scripting which involves math
<alex4> thats why
<iceroot> alex4: please stop that and go to ##math
<bazhang> alex4, please stop
<alex4> sorry
<dsnyders> alex4, our best advice is to ask the math geeks in #math.
<alex4> im banned
<Azelphur> lmao, no kidding
<alex4> i dont know why
<iceroot> alex4: again, stop beeing off-topic here
<alex4> i said i was sorry
<b2p1mp> join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<AceKing> I'm trying to help my brother with his laptop. He's running 9.04 on his laptop, and when he starts his laptop it just shows lines going across and wont boot to the desktop. Any ideas?
<b2p1mp> lines?
<b2p1mp> how, like screen split into 3?
<b2p1mp> and you can partial see?
<b2p1mp> or all scrambled?
<dsnyders> AceKing, sounds like the xwindows resolution is fouled up.
<genii> I've noticed alternating vertical bars on the screen before when using nvidia
<b2p1mp> with old ati card i had similar issue..
<AceKing> dsnyders, is there a way to fix it? I can boot into live CD
<mkulke> hello, i am running karmic 32bit with nvidia-173 drivers. I'd like to use docky, but it does only work with more recent drivers. i am not sure whether i should update. i bet the packagers got a reason to install 173 :/
<mkulke> any hint?
<gwern> I have been having trouble with my cron jobs; it seems that only the 2 hourly jobs get run, and my half a dozen @daily jobs don't run; after the 2 hourly ones, /var/log/syslog includes a mention of how postfix failed due to lack of configuration; I've reinstalled & configured postfix, but am I correct in thinking that for some reason cron bails out when it fails to email me and this is why non of the @daily stuff gets run?
<dsnyders> AceKing, When the laptop starts can you use CTRL-ALT-F1 to get to a console?
<NinoScript> mkulke: install version 185 (or whatever newer version appears in your Hardware Drivers section), it works great
<AceKing> dsnyders, I'm going to try right now
<sinner-999>  ubuntu 9.10 как установить direx на Wine
<AceKing> dsnyders, I'm at the grub menu. Is that where I'm supposed to be?
<dsnyders> AceKing, No, where you get those lines you were talking about.
<NinoScript> !ru
<bazhang> sinner-999, /join #ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amd__> alguien me puede ayudar?
<sinner-999>  ubuntu 9.10 как установить direx на Wine ?
<mkulke> NinoScript: does this one work for all nvidia-cards?
<NinoScript> amd__: sí, pero primero pon escribe esto para unirte al canal en español: /join #ubuntu-es
<bluebaron> Anyone know how to fix the issue where ubuntu starts and only shows a blank screen with a cursor after installing ati drivers?
<mkulke> well at least i can select it, and it's recommended
<dsnyders> sinner-999, asdy y aear vy asty w English!
<Nekit> Hi
<electronics-cat> lol
<electronics-cat> seeyas
<eremite> Does anyone know how to change the name of a terminal's tab in Gnome-terminal?
<AceKing> dsnyders, I just tried. After I get to the part with the lines and what looks like Chinese writing across the top, I tried CTRL - ALT - F1 and nothing happened
<wzssyqa> eremite: press F1
<arand_> eremite: Should be in the menus, "terminal" if I guess correctly...
<dsnyders> AceKing, Is the laptop on a network?  Can you ping it?
<wzssyqa> eremite: in profile
<NinoScript> mkulke: just click it, don't be afraid, if something bad happens, you restart, gnome will start in it's low graphics mode and you can install the 173 version
<AceKing> dsnyders, I do have it plugged into my router, but how would I find it's IP address?
<eremite> arand_: not the name of the terminal window, the name of teh ba.  I can change the name of the terminal with ease, its the tab I need to change.  All tabs open in Gnome-terminal are named after the terminla, not the app running or a customized name (like I want)
 * mkulke crosses fingers
<arand_> eremite: Hmm, not sure how to do that, sorry.
<wzssyqa> eremite: you can change profile of each tab
<dsnyders> AceKing, nevermind that now.  What happens when you type ALT-SYSRQ-K?
<Migi32> wtf? I'm trying to execute a file by typing $ ./a.out in the terminal (after cd'ing to the right directory) and it says "bash: ./a.out: No such file or directory"
<wzssyqa> eremite: in help files ,there is descripe
<Migi32> I'm 100% sure the file is there!
<eremite> wzssyqa: yes, but how is that enev useful compared to what I am asking about?  Setting a new profile for each app would be a lot fo work, hardly what I was asking about.
<AceKing> dsnyders, nothing happened
<dsnyders> Migi32, Do you have the permissions set to make the file executable?
<Migi32> dsnyders, yes
<Migi32> it was already set by gcc
<eremite> Migi32: I sometimes have to add "sh" to the file, or at least make it executable.  Make sure its executable, use chmod or navigate to it in a GUI, right click and enable executing
<wzssyqa> Migi32: if the file is not correct link,this will happens
<NinoScript> I need to reset any Xorg thing that has to do with my keyboard layout, how do I do it?
<Migi32> wzssyqa, it may be possible that it's not correctly linked. But how come it doesn't find the file?
<nvictor> hello
<dsnyders> NinoScript, ALT-Sysreq-K reset x
<wzssyqa> Migi32: maybe this is a issue
<justin_> ciao ragazzi
<eremite> NinoScript: if you use Compiz, there is a setting in the Compiz manager to customize keystrokes to restart X.  I have mine set to the old defaukt, CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<sinner-999> fenx
<NinoScript> dsnyders: what is that??
<dsnyders> AceKing, I don't know how far into the linux startup your machine is getting.
<AceKing> dsnyders, do you think I need to re-install
<justin_> xke la finestra mia di internet mi si apre x tutto lo schermo?
<sinner-999> спасибо))
<tal>  
<genii> !it | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<justin_> e mi copre le barre del menu?
<LecToo> whats the service this channel reccomends for pasting a lot of data?
<tal> Hey all
<AceKing> dsnyders, after the grub menu, it flashes the lines for about 10 seconds or so
<genii> sinner-999: /join #ubuntu-ru  please
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com LecToo
<dsnyders> NinoScript, You said you needed to reset X with your keyboard.  ALT-Sysreq-K is what you have to type to reset X.
<Migi32> wzssyqa, you were right changing some linking options made it find the file. This is definitely an issue
<eremite> dsnyders: as a last resort, yes.  You can probably find the problem if you dig deep enough, but I cant garuntee you'll fix it.  Are you sure your bro has no idea why its not booting?  He didnt play with system settings, or delete/install packages etc???
<NinoScript> eremite: I don't want to reset x with my keyboard, I want to reset my keyboard, I don't know if you get me
<nvictor> how can i get pynotify?
<Guest95366> !paste > LecToo
<ubottu> LecToo, please see my private message
<eremite> Sorry, last comment meant for AceKing not dsnyders
<nvictor> isn't there a way to get it as a python package?
<LecToo> thanks
 * etsorbme8 is looking at a empty post from tal
<Guest95366> LecToo: np.
<dsnyders> eremite, I thought it might be.
<eremite> NinoScript: reset your keyboard to lanuage default or a wireless keyboard??
<dsnyders> AceKing, did you see eremite's comment to me?
<AceKing> eremite, when he shut it down last he said it was working. he said he did have an update that he installed
<nvictor> guess not
<eremite> AceKing: OK, so he did an update.  Did he shut it down during an update?  Can you even drop into a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f2?  If you can get that far, we could look for the problem.
<AceKing> eremite, no
<eremite> OK, do you have a Live CD around?
<AceKing> eremite, can't get into terminal
<Pitel> is the automounter broken? because none of my usb flashes mounts. and i guess i've seen some update yesterday.
<NinoScript> eremite: There are some things that messed up after I was playing with xmodmap, what I want is to reset the layout
<dsnyders> AceKing, I'm going to leave you in eremite's hands.  I have to go to work... at least until I pick up my lottery winnings :-)
<AceKing> dsnyders, thank you for helping
<main> hi and good morning do any of u know how can i display the file extensions in ubuntu ?
<eremite> NinoScript: not going to garuntee it will work, but try :$  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup    and let me know
<NinoScript> eremite: thanks, I'll try it now :)
<genii> main: Most files don't have any. The system figures out what to use to run them by info in the first little bit of of the file
<eremite> NinoScript: be known that it has not worked for others, and someone peopel have screwed things up playing around with sys settings
<AceKing> eremite, is it possible to upgrade off of a CD?
<main> ty genii so i am using the command line i should not worry about the file extension to move the files around th e system?
<eremite> AceKing: you can reinstall packages from a CD and once everything is fixed do a system-wide update.
<NetanelShinE> anyone, i scream for help :~)
<NinoScript> eremite: don't worry, I've got nothing to loose, in fact I could just reinstall ubuntu… but that's not the idea
<genii> main: If whan you do: ls     and you don't see any file extension on the listing of a file's name, it doesn't have one
<abhi_nav> !patience | NetanelShinE
<ubottu> NetanelShinE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<NetanelShinE> try that already i dont ask for nothing
<fredim> where the meeting video4linux headers?
<main> tyvm :D
<NetanelShinE> trust me that i do my best to find the solution by myself.
<eremite> NetanelShinE: waht is your problem? How may we assist you?
<genii> main: If you're curious what kind of file it is you can do: file filename
<main> nice
<main> that is hnady
<NetanelShinE> eremite, got an new usb modem (cellular one) , yesterday my ubuntu (9.10) know him and i was able to connect the internet, and even to use him as a DOK
<AceKing> eremite, How do I reinstall packages?
<NetanelShinE> and today, after a restarts its even dosnt mount.
<NetanelShinE> but in the lsusb output, is showing.
<aurilliance> I'm trying to get android sdk running on ubuntu - It needs the JDK, so I downloaded the file "jdk-6u18-linux-i586-rpm.bin" from sun, but I don't know what to do with it...
<aurilliance> Where do you place .bin files so they are 'installed'?
<aurilliance> or how can I get the JDK through apt?
<jatt> chmod a+x jdk-6u18-linux-i586-rpm.bin; ./jdk-6u18-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  dont use that one.. use apt.
<wzssyqa> aurilliance: sh ./xx.bin
<eremite> AceKing: read this, it may be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367284
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Cerbero> hola, he hecho el compiz-check y me dice q no tengo render...pero lo tengo con ATI driver y no tengo ningun problema con render y 3D. porquè a veces se para y me dice q no tengo composite manager?
<AceKing> eremite, thank you for all your help
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eremite> AceKing: no problem man, just giving back to the community :D
<Cerbero> ops, sorry, error :D
<fredim> someone help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/397837/
<Jaimie> aurilliance; make sure you use java 5 update 12
<Cerbero> yes yes, i'm italian, i look for helps in every chanal, was an error, sorry
<Cerbero> sorry again
<Jaimie> java 6 isnt supported under android
<lunk> can anyone recommend a disk encryption tool that works out of the box on 8.04?
<Jaimie> aurilliance; http://source.android.com/download#TOC-Building-the-code
<Jaimie> check that out
<xofc> Hi!  Is there a bootable CD, like gPXE (netboot), but to boot on a bootable USB flashdrive (when the BIOS is too old)?
<aurilliance> Jaimie, I'm not building it, just deving on it
<aurilliance> ie, writing .apk's, not roms
<KB1JWQ> fredim: Have build-essential installed?
<Jaimie> mmk
<psion> is there any way to stop ubuntu from requesting a password all the time? for example to change frequency scaling setting for my cpu
<Dr_Willis> xofc:  you mean a bootable cd - that transfers controll over to a flash drive?
<eremite> xofc: you can try to install using the Minimal Install CD, which is for lower system requirments.
<Cerbero> i have ati proprietary driver, i have no problem, but now compiz, after install the drivers, sometime stops and says "no composite manager", i have to reinstall compiz fusion? compiz-check says i have no render, but i have!
<bazhang> Cerbero, have you tried in #compiz ? they may know more
<Jaimie> http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<eremite> psion: Ubuntu asks for a password so that users cannot screw up the system without being the system admin.  Its a safety feature.
<Jaimie> try that instead aurilliance
<Cerbero> i didnt know there's the chanal, thx!
<psion> eremite, I understand that it's a safety feature, however I don't really want or need it
<fredim> KB1JWQ, yes
<xofc> Dr_Willis yes, a bootable CD with a loader that boots a bootable CD (my BIOS is too old for this)
<wzssyqa> psion: auto login
<aurilliance> Jaimie, thanks (the folks at #android-dev helped me out tho) :P
<Jaimie> yus
<fredim> KB1JWQ, I think the problem is in recognition of video4linux headers
<psion> wzssyqa, I have auto login turned on, though it still requests a password for basic things
<xofc> eremite  Thank you.  but if I could just get the loader, it would be better.
<aurilliance> I have ubuntu netbook remix, I want to have some sort of keyboard shortcut I can hit that lets me google something. Is there a application that does this?
<Dr_Willis> xofc: ive seen similer things using a floppy, or special cd.. but its always very specific for a disrto/version - since the kernel is on the cd/floppy. So ive never seen a way to make it boot an arbitary usb drive
<eremite> psion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842738  read this, and let me quote one of the posts in that thread, "If you know what you're doing, you can configure Ubuntu to login as root without too much trouble. If you don't, then you shouldn't even be contemplating it."
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  gnome-do has features like that I belive
<amikrop> I get an access denied here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<amikrop> why?
<paulrf> Good morning all.  I have issue loading 9.10 with ASUS M3N78-VM mother board (specifically nVidia MCP77 ethernet chipset)... anyone have a suggestion where I could get help?
<amikrop> Isn't there a page for the beta, yet?
<cracker> hi
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Vigo> aurilliance: I do not nor have ever used Netbook Remix, yet I think in Main Menu , wait, Dr_Willis answered that.
<syk> amikrop, no
<psion> eremite, I've been using linux off and on since kernel 2.2.x.  I've just had a fairly long 'off' period and want to configure my newly aquired netbook to my liking
<bazhang> amikrop, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<aurilliance> Vigo, thanks
<overmind> amikrop: Try again after a few hours, yesterday some users had the same problem
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Kristen> hiiii :P
<amikrop> alright, thanks
<eremite> xofc: not Ubuntu at all, and not very secure, but you coul always check to see if TinyCore will work for you.  It's a whopping 10MB in size.
<Vigo> aurilliance: You are very welcome, if and when you find the shortcut please post the data on the Forums.
<cike> ubuntu6.06 update 9.10 help
<Kristen> holaaa
<psion> eremite, can't I just change startup apps that will require a password to run under gksudo?
<overmind> !es | Kristen
<ubottu> Kristen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wzssyqa> cike: 6.06->8.04->10.04
<bazhang> cike, you are running dapper now?
<Kristen> hablo españool
<cike> bazhang:no
<bazhang> Kristen, english here /join #ubuntu-es
<paulrf> Is there a 9.10 support group?
<cike> bazhang:can you tell me how?
<bazhang> paulrf, this is it
<Kristen> jonass
<Vigo> cike: That is a no go, you have to do them in order or just get the 9,10 install and do it clean, make a backup.
<paulrf> Thanks...
<xofc> DR_Willis  Too bad...  (it would be a kind of Grub with integrated USB driver)
<paulrf> When things calm down a bit, I have a question
<overmind> Kristen: Ve a #ubuntu-es si quieres ayuda en español, aquí sólo se habla inglés
<mohjak> It works at last (my mic) thank God
<bazhang> paulrf, better ask now, this is as calm as it gets
<paulrf> heheh
<eremite> psion: sorry man, i cant help you there.  I suggest you just deal with it, it's not really a lot of work to type one password, in my opinion.
<BrixSat> how can i add windows part to grub menu?
<cike> Vigo:i see thanks
<paulrf> I have issue loading 9.10 with ASUS M3N78-VM mother board (specifically nVidia MCP77 ethernet chipset)... anyone have a suggestion where I could get help?
<abhi_nav> BrixSat you said that you solved. werent you?
<temba> Hello, i just killed on my ubuntu 9.10 the /var/lib/dpkg. is there any command to restore these folder structure?
<eremite> Anyway psion, read this http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/16/how-to-login-to-ubuntu-as-root-user/
<jose__> Does anybody know how to do a 2-way sync on a DAV directory?
<overmind> paulrf: What issue have you got exactly?
<Vigo> cike: Like 6.06 to 7.06 to 8 and so on, but I would just grab a new copy and do a fresh install, back up the data . always back up the data.
<psion> eremite, I just don't think I should have to type in a password when I change the frequency scaling from powersaving to performance.
<psion> thanks
<wzssyqa> cike: you can have upgrade from one lts to another lts
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  no aparantly not :(
<paulrf> No network...  I appear to need MCP77 driver
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: you see link i gave you?
<usuario_> holaa
<BrixSat> yes
<usuario_> hola
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: then?
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  yes and did not solved
<usuario_> hello
<Benwa> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Leiva> HELLO
<paulrf> Regarding network, I found option to boot with pci=nomsi but that doesn seem to help
<bazhang> usuario_, english here, /join #ubuntu-es
<BrixSat> i still dont have the windows menu on grub
<usuario_> helloooooooooooooooooooooo
<overmind> Benwa: He is a troll, he is always talking in spanish
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: so where actualy you are having problem?
<usuario_> perodnad pero soi español
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  the partition is ok cause i can browse files, it just does not apear on grub
<Leiva> HOW OLD ARE YOU?
<usuario_> putoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<usuario_> d
<usuario_> d
<bazhang> usuario_, please speak english here
<usuario_> d
<FloodBot2> usuario_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: grub2 you mean?
<overmind> !ops | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<xofc> eremite thank you.  I would prefer a kind of Grub (but maybe it is not possible, I don't know if Grub uses the BIOS to access USB (?))
<Leiva> HEEEEYYY STOP
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  yes
<jpds> !caps | Leiva
<ubottu> Leiva: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<overmind> Leiva: Do you need help with ubuntu?
<ultimate> code blocks IDE not working on Karmic Koala
<ultimate> kindly help
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: see this: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<Vigo> cite: My error, wzssyqa is correct, one LTS to another can be done: > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<abhi_nav> ultimate: what is code blocks IDE?
<geekyogi> i've installed 32-bit adobe flash player on my 64 bit ubuntu 9.10.. now wanna remove it.. any suggestion plz.
<overmind> geekyogi: apt-get purge ?
<ultimate> used for compiling and running c++ programs..using various compilers
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  that reinstall grub, does not reconfigures grub
<geekyogi> ya. tried.. apt-get remove purge adobe-flashplayer
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: hmm
<Leiva> ???
<Leiva> I AM SPAIN
<Leiva> I LIVE FROM SPAIN
<Leiva> USUARIO:TALK ME
<grabur> Hi, anyone here using dvorak? I am on 8.04 and having a few issues with shortcuts.
<FloodBot2> Leiva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xofc> Dr_Willis  I don't know if the Grub on the USB flashdrive has its own USB driver or uses the BIOS (and this is not possible)
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: but that if it claims to solve your problem then do it naa?
<Vigo> !es | Leiva
<ubottu> Leiva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<n8w> Leiva:  ok fck off then
<Leiva> PLEAS
<om26er> n8w, please watch the language
<NinoScript> eremite: nothing happened, I restarted just in case. It started with compiz turned off, showed me a message about "Error activating XKB configuration", but everything worked, then I turned visual effects on again, and the keyboard started not working again :P
<ultimate> code blocks IDE not working on Karmic Koala
<paulrf> overmind: No network...  I appear to need MCP77 driver
<subspider> yes please watch the language
<BrixSat> not my problem abhi_nav
<n8w> ok
<cdavis> Are the any good usenet groups anymore, I am mostly interested in security type groups
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  i need to aqdd windows ti grub and not install grub
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: not yours? then?
<kaolbrec> !es | Leiva
<ubottu> Leiva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BrixSat> abhi_nav,  i need to add windows to grub menu list and not install or recover grub
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: yah i know. but following their procedure may wll add taht windows.
<overmind> kaolbrec: He/she is gone
<cwillu_at_work> anyone know any tricks to get a running system to detect hot-plugged devices when it stops working?
<Vigo> cdavis: Yes, they still exist, many others do also.
<JuanMarquez> hi
<bazhang> BrixSat, karmic? does not sudo update-grub do it?
<BrixSat> bazhang,  no :(
<kaolbrec> overmind, ok. Didn't notice. Thought I'd try helping him before someone like the "!gtfo | Leiva" guy showed up
<abhi_nav> BrixSat: this one? http://www.smipple.net/snippet/voyeg3r/How%20to%20add%20Vista%2FWindows%207%20partition%20to%20Grub%202%20(Ubuntu%209.10,%20Karmic%20Koala)
<bazhang> BrixSat, tried os-prober?
<cdavis> Vigo: Can you suggest any? I searched for *security* and cannot seen to find anything that has recent posts...perhaps my search didn't return the expected results
<jose__> Does anybody know how to do a 2-way sync on a DAV directory?
<JuanMarquez> i problem, the need conecting vpn CheckPoing in my ubuntu, from Server VPN-1
<BrixSat> bazhang,  os-prober gives no output
<Vigo> cdavis: Did you search DMOZ?
<Kre10s> hi! I am trying to get a motion eye webcam to work on my sony vaio vgn-fz290. any pointers?
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<paulrf> Wow this group needs to be broken down in subgroups.....
<abhi_nav> which group?
<paulrf> Ubuntu...
<bazhang> BrixSat, need to be installed, is optional; BrixSat this is win7 and karmic? does it show only the win7 /boot partition and not the rest of ntfs windows partitions?
<abhi_nav> paulrf: why?
<paulrf> Too busy... too many subjects / questions
<cdavis> Vigo: What do you mean by DMOZ? I searched through all groups that giganews lists
<abhi_nav> paulrf: in other channels they only answer to hitech questions
<Myrtti> paulrf: your suggestion isn't new - it has been found several times over that splitting would cause more trouble than benefits.
<paulrf> Any channel just for 9.10 install issues?
<BrixSat> bazhang,  os-prober gives nothing
<Myrtti> paulrf: no. This is your best shot.
<paulrf> Okay thanks
<Vigo> cdavis: http://search.dmoz.org/cgi-bin/search?search=linux+newsgroup < That is the OOD or DMOZ
<bazhang> BrixSat, right, and you can only boot ubuntu?
<BrixSat> bazhang,  yes
<eremite> paulrf: #ubuntu-lucid  ??
<sobczyk> can there be an explanation that bluetooth stoppped working (not showing up) after installation of proprietary wifi and graphics drivers?
<Vigo> cdavis: srry, ODP
<wzssyqa> eremite: ubnntu+1
<paulrf> ubuntu 9.10
<abhi_nav> eremite: lucid is not 9.10
<jose__> Does anybody know how to do a 2-way sync on a DAV directory?
<paulrf> Iḿ not sure where lucid came from
<amdVZLA> #ubunto-es
<Trek> !lucid | paulrf
<ubottu> paulrf: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
 * Stargaze is test-installing lucid in  virtual box
<amdVZLA> join #ubuntu-es
<paulrf> No my issue is only 9.10
<genii> amdVZLA: /join #ubuntu-es
<eremite> abhi_nav: opps, lucid is 10.4 :S
<Trek> !ot | Stargaze
<paulrf> Network with nVidia chipset
<GueSs> can anyone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/uq6bg4J2
<ubottu> Stargaze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<amdVZLA> grax
<bazhang> BrixSat, not sure there, I have a karmic and win7 dual boot, set up using the gparted live cd, but as you have installed win second, may not be able to help outside of pointint you to the grub2 wiki
<eremite> paulrf: most of us use 9.10, ask away
<Stargaze> you ok, Trek? I knew that :)
<Myrtti> paulrf: you're doing well so far with your questions, it just might be that nobody knows an answer to your question so far. Repeat it after fifteen minutes or so, and check the ubuntuforums.org too while waiting
<BrixSat> bazhang,  i never told i installed win 7 latter!!! i lost win7 during update of ubuntu
<abhi_nav> eremite: :D
<JuanMarquez> i problem, the need conecting vpn CheckPoing in my ubuntu, from Server VPN-1
<paulrf> ubottu: I tried using pci-nomsi per forums, but still no networking.  Chipset is mcp77
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> BrixSat, that is odd, did you use the guided or the manual partitioning in the ubuntu installer
<paulrf> Thanks Myrtti
<ehazlett> greetings... i'm trying to preseed ubiquity to run a command after install -- i'm using 'd-i preseed/late_command string in-target my_script.py'  but it doesn't get ran..  any ideas?
<Vigo> paulrf: That mcp ## , I forgot the numbers,
<BrixSat> bazhang,  guided of course
<paulrf> Virgo: I don understand...
<genii> ehazlett: Is "my_script.py" on the target drive already when you issue that ?
<ehazlett> genii: yes
<GueSs> i have a linux vps running 9.10. the system will not mount
<ehazlett> genii: i can see it after install
<Vigo> paulrf: I was searching for the fix or resolution, what chipset are you asking about?
<genii> ehazlett: You may need to specify to use python to run it
<paulrf> Vigo: the chipset for networking is MCP77
<ehazlett> genii: yeah actually i do include that -- do i need to specify the full path to python ?
<ehazlett> genii: i.e. /usr/bin/python my_script.py ?
<eremite> Vigo, what is yoru resolution question?
<lunk> good morning, is there an out of the box (out of universe) disk encryptiong utility that anyone would recommend?
<genii> ehazlett: I would think yes (full path on the in-target)
<Vigo> paulrf: Thank you, searching the deb and other forums now,,,
<BrixSat> bazhang, ?
<jpds> lunk: LUKS.
<ehazlett> genii: ok, thx i'll try that
<SEALIVE> ist .tgz das gleiche wie .tar.gz
<bazhang> BrixSat, this is all on the same hdd? more than one?
<ehazlett> genii: is there any way i can see logs from the d-i ?  i glanced in /var/log/installer but didn't see anything obvious
<paulrf> Vigo: that info from LSPCI but google info on system board indicated Realtek RTL8211CL
<genii> ehazlett: I'm back and forth for work but I'll be around if you have further Q on the subject
<ehazlett> genii: k, thx
<Travis-42> every time I reboot my laptop, the previously muted sound turns back on and so I get the startup ubuntu sounds. I don't want this to happen (e.g. using laptop in meeting). how do I fix this?
<lunk> jpds: thanks, i've been trying to get truecrypt to work, but i'm having all sorts of failures
<BrixSat> bazhang,  one hdd!
<jpds> lunk: It's built-into Ubuntu with the cryptsetup package.
<genii> ehazlett: If you're using something like alternate CD install over PXE with a preseed, you can check output in 4th console
<ehazlett> genii: unfortunately, i'm using ubiquity
<bazhang> BrixSat, did you say use available space, or use all space? is windows still there at all?
<lunk> jpds: is that in a different apt target?
<lunk> jpds: rather, apt source
<jpds> lunk: cryptsetup package. :)
<bageshwar> anybody ported FAI to 9.10 ?
<lunk> jpds: yea, not seeing that under universe, could be this AMI i'm using too :/
<BrixSat> bazhang, well i have 100mb for windows 7 boot, 25gb for windows 7 , 100gb for documents, swap 1gb and 25gb for ubuntu
<elenita> hola
<Travis-42> ubuntu unmutes the sound after every reboot. how do I stop this?
<paulrf> Vigo:  I must go for a few moments :-(  Thanks so much for your help
<paulrf> I'll be back shortly
<bazhang> BrixSat, you see that where?
<Travis-42> or at least, how can I disable the ubuntu boot sound?
<BrixSat> using live cd of ubuntu
<BrixSat> bazhang,  using live cd of ubuntu
<Vigo> paulrf: Bookmark this: https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=004599128559784038176%3Avj_p0xo-nng&ie=UTF-8&q=Realtec&sa=Search
<bazhang> BrixSat, have you read the grub2 wiki ? not sure outside of that how to help; you may continue to address the channel.
<bageshwar> Fully Automatic Installation (FAI) for ubuntu 9.10 anyone ??
<Vigo> paulrf: it has the 8150 fix, maybe the solution is there.
<eremite> BrixSat: what kind of drive format (NSTF, ext3 etc) do you suggest for storage?  I dual boot XP and Ubuntu and have an ulallocated drive ready to format for space.  I would like to be able to access the drive from both OS's.  Ideas?
<noxis> ok so i can either have sound in flash or sound in wine BUT NOT BOTH
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Kudak> Travis-42: System -> Preferences -> Starup Applications Look for “GNOME Login Sound” in the list. If you don’t want to hear anything at startup, uncheck this box.
<anichols> eremite: I'd do NTFS as a shared partition between windows and Ubuntu, or just VirtualBox Windows within Ubuntu, and use a shared folder linked to ext3.
<Vigo> backintime looks nice.
<BrixSat> fat32 eremite
<anichols> ﻿Is there an app that can monitor free memory (as per the terminal command: "free -l -o -t -s 5") and keep a memory of the extremes, so you know the minimum and maximum memory/swap usage?
<eremite> anichols: Why NSTF?  What reasons? -- BrixSat: Why do you suggest FAT32?  What benifits is there to useing it?
<Pici> anichols: munin can do that (and a lot more).
<wzssyqa> anichols: there is such a applet on panel
<Travis-42> kudak: not the sound when I log in, the sound when I reach the login box
<Sloy> how to run a water effect on Compiz?
<Travis-42> kudak: or will that program get it too?
<Vigo> eremite: Here is the official Documents on backup, maybe it will help> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<abhi_nav> Sloy: select water effect in compiz settings
<Sloy> it dont work. : o all compiz effeck work perfect but not water
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know of a way to emulate keyboard keys with a logitech precision game controller ?
<anichols> eremite: NTFS is the native Windows format, and Ubuntu can read it without downloading a driver for it.  You could also do FAT32, but then you'd be running against the maximum partition size.  Alternatively you could find a third party driver for Windows to read EXT3, but that's a bit harder to arrange.
<Pici> anichols: Its not really an interactive program though, its meant for monitoring servers.  See http://munin.ping.uio.no/ for a demo.
<bageshwar> Fully Automatic Installation (FAI) for ubuntu 9.10 anyone ??
<anichols> pici: Munin? Wzssyqa: What applet?
<Sloy> how to fix that ? : /
<Kudak> Travis-42: you'll have to check it, u can in worst case change the sound theme to 'no sound'
<Pici> anichols: The package name is munin.  See http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki for more info.
<Travis-42> Kudak, I already did that. it doesn't matter!
<Travis-42> Kudak, but i'll try disabling this startup program too
<wzssyqa> anichols: system mointor
<eremite> anichols: ok, imk sold on NTFS, thanks for the advice.  I'll google-fu the rest of the info I need.  Thanks.
<erUSUL> anichols: i've used ... sysstat + ksar
<Sloy> anyone can try help me ? ; /
<Kudak> Travis-42: put Hardware profile on 'Off', that should do it.
<switchgirl> i cant boot  propperly after changing my password
<anichols> wzssyqa: The problem with system monitor is the 'memory' it has is extremely limited.  After a minute any data collected is already expiring.  I can get as much persistence out of the Terminal command I mentioned, and scrolling up manually.  I think I'll try Pici's munin package.
<BrixSat> bazhang,  should os-prober output something?
<notlistening> Hi I have not had any updates on Lucid for a few days now is this the case that everyone else it getting or do I have an issue?
<switchgirl> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> notlistening, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<Vigo> switchgirl: Are you familiar with the Terminal?
<switchgirl> Vigo: yes
<switchgirl> to an extent
<notlistening> thanks switchgirl
<SEALIVE> su bringt fehler bei der Authenzitierung ist das nicht das gleiche wie das einlockpasswort ->Erstinstallation
<anichols> Pici: I installed the package for munin.  How do I access it's interface?
<overmind> !german | SEALIVE
<ubottu> SEALIVE: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<SEALIVE> yes
<xrfang> is there any http downloader for linux which can download a file from many mirrors simultaneously?
<switchgirl> !ubuntu
<dany2> hi all
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SEALIVE> sorry
<dany2> I'm installing ubuntu
<dany2> how much partitions do you suggest?
<switchgirl> 3
<cwillu_at_work> dany2, I generally just use a single partition
<dany2> for now, / /boot /home
<switchgirl> one for swap one for home and one for boot
<dany2> yes for swap too
<dany2> :)
<Pici> anichols: Like I said, there really is no interfce, its web-based, it collects information every 5 minutes and graphs it.  I don't remember if the configuration works out of the box, but if you wanted to look I think it may put itself at http://127.0.0.1/munin
<cwillu_at_work> well, yes, swap :p
<bazhang> and root as well
<dany2> thx
<cwillu_at_work> dany2, separate boot doesn't really buy you anything if you're not playing with fancy filesystems, and separate home just forces you to decide up front how much disk space to reserve :p
<zero-cool> how mount cdrom
<zero-cool> ?
<switchgirl> zero-cool: mount cd-rom
<cwillu_at_work> once we're all using btrfs subvolumes, then my opinions on this might change, but that's a few years out for most people :p
<bageshwar> \quit bbye
<Vigo> switchgirl: Found an official link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<switchgirl> or sudo mount cd-rom
<zero-cool> i must mount cdrom for burning
<Okidesu> Is there a way to record "Stereo Mix" in ubuntu, instead of Mic ?
<jose_hernandez98> i went to the shops
<dany2> cwillu_at_work : and if the system crashes?
<Vigo> switchgirl: I would and think is best to do that from Terminal, keeps things neat and clean.
<Sloy> how fix a compiz water effect?  :o
<bazhang> Sloy, ask in #compiz ?
<cwillu_at_work> dany2, by which you mean "what if I need to reinstall"?
<Sloy> okay ;d
<switchgirl> vigo what are you on about? :s (i'm sorry if that sounds rude)
<jose_hernandez98> i went to the shopsss¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!
<wzssyqa> anichols: there is a hardware-monitor,maybe,you can try it
<dany2> cwillu_at_work : yep... if you reinstall, you mess up the /home
<sara_hada> hola
<Vigo> switchgirl: I thought you asked about a password issue.
<bazhang> jose_hernandez98, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<jose_hernandez98> ola
<switchgirl> zero-cool: use burn:///
<sara_hada> holaaaaaaaaa
<Stargaze> !es| sara_hada
<ubottu> sara_hada: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<switchgirl> ohhh no i can log in but the ice cant update
<switchgirl> and nautilis cant create files
<paulrf> Virgo: Thank you very much for your efforts.. I'll take a look
<cwillu_at_work> dany2, don't install random software that's not from the repository, and you won't have to reinstall :p
<switchgirl> so i am left with somthing unusable practically
<zero-cool> you are not funny switchgirl
<Vigo> paulrf: You are quite welcome.
<switchgirl> zero-cool: no seriously if you go to nautilus and type burn:/// in the addressbar you can add files to a folder and then burn them
<zero-cool> but dvd is not mounted
<switchgirl> do you have a dvd rw drive?
<root> hi
<root> ?
<dany2> cwillu_at_work : ahah :D
<zero-cool> yes
<root> ca bot :D
<root> a ka naj shqiptar ketu me
<root> :d
<zero-cool> i was type sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<Kartagis> how can I reser the keyring password?
<cwillu_at_work> zero-cool, the burn:/// mount is a virtual mount;  it doesn't require a physical device until you try to actually burn the disk (and not at all if you create an image file (iso file))
<Kartagis> reset*
<Vigo> switchgirl: Ok, uhm, did you try the Restore thingy?
<zero-cool> i will try with nautilus
<switchgirl> actually one sec i'm going to reboot
<switchgirl> brb
<Vigo> okee dokee
<gyyg> I am having a problem with grub. where should I go for help with that?
<Vigo> Kartagis: Is it a Group thing?
<hanton> office site
<\ottizen> gyyg: Here, or in #grub.
<anichols> Pici: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 127.0.0.1.
<Kartagis> Vigo, no idea, I just want to install a network certificate
<bowser> hi all, how can i change default audio device for gnome apps and wine?
<bowser> the kde apps have this in the settings panel
<Vigo> Kartagis: Did you update/upgrade and get keys?
<wzssyqa> bowser: gstreamer-properties
<martuchi> comco te llms
<Vigo> Kartagis: VBox?
<martuchi> tu nombre
<martuchi> de cual curso ers
<bazhang> martuchi, english here
<sascha__> aber ich mag kein english :(
<sascha__> ^^
<martuchi> en español por favor
<syk> !es
<Vigo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> martuchi, /join #ubuntu-es
<sascha__> there are different language channels for ubuntu?
<bowser> wzssyqa, oh I see:  sudo apt-get install gnome-media
<sascha__> wow. how is the german one named?
<syk> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vigo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> hxhjx, #ubuntu-de
<martuchi> conoces a alfonso de 6
<alindgr111> Trying an IRC app on my Droid. Seems to working.
<cwillu_at_work> !es | martuchi
<ubottu> martuchi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * cwillu_at_work is a little late to the party :p
<Okidesu> Is there a way to record the Stero Mix in Ubuntu ? since snd-aloop package is missing !?
<gyyg> So i recently installed wubi on my laptop. It worked great for several cycles of startup/shutdown. Then it prompted me to update. After update, it will no longer boot. It kicks me to grub command line.
<gyyg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104 is a thread of other people who have had an identical problem
<gyyg> I can't seem to make much sense of it
<bowser> wzssyqa, thank you, my usb audio now works!
<gyyg> I can get it to find the kernal, but when it looks for initrd it says file not found
<gyyg> I don't really know anything about grub though :(
<cwillu_at_work> gyyg, I believe there's tab completion in the grub prompt, so you can try initrd /boot/i<tab>
<gyyg> cwillu: there is, but it doesn't find anything
<cwillu_at_work> gyyg, question, does an older kernel work from the grub menu?
<gyyg> maybe becuase it is a cm?
<cwillu_at_work> cm?
<gyyg> I have tried both, there are two in there
<gyyg> virtual image rather
<cwillu_at_work> oh, k
<gyyg> I have the grub prompt sitting infront of my right now
<cwillu_at_work> gyyg, might check if there's anything in / (instead of /boot/)
<gyyg> What is the first thing to do?
<gyyg> how do I do that?
<cwillu_at_work> gyyg, via tab completion, the same way
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<cwillu_at_work> gyyg, when you hit tab before, did it complete to anything at all?
<gyyg> What are the steps to boot with grub?
<cwillu_at_work> gyyg, set the root device for where to find kernels, then load the kernel (linux line) then load the initrd (initrd line), and then boot
<cwillu_at_work> gyyg, if the linux line works, then you're almost there
<cwillu_at_work> the mystery is just why initrd isn't sitting in the same place as vmlinuz
<alex_34> feo
<alex_34> oeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<^mNotIntelligent> gyyg, follow the steps mentioned ... I guess its pretty simple and u wont face any issues
<alex_34> mojon
<chelogui0809> hello
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | chelogui0809
<ubottu> chelogui0809: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cwillu_at_work> ^mNotIntelligent, or you could read what he said, including the part where he tried that and it died on the initrd line :p
<noxis> anyone able to tell me how to get flash sound working at the same time as Wine audio ?
<orb01> noxis: you piping wine audio through oss or alsa?
<^mNotIntelligent> cwillu_at_work, u must have noticed, i joined the channel just now, no idea what he's been asked to follow or what he's done so far, just tried to figure out from the conversation that I noticed and tried to help him fix the problem, its that simple
<noxis> orb01: neither works
<noxis> "Test" says that "Audio test failed" for all of them
<orb01> noxis: I believe pulse would be the only way.. only one program can grab sound at the most basic level, but I have no clue how to set that up
<cwillu_at_work> ^mNotIntelligent, fair enough, although you could have inferred from my replies to him that it wasn't as simple as the one line that you saw :p
<noxis> hold the lady gaga telephone!
<^mNotIntelligent> cwillu_at_work, cool.... we're here to help each other... lets not take it further and help him/others fix his/their problems... :-)
<noxis> eSound is working
<RedNifre> Hey there! I created a CIFS user account on my NAS an can already access it with Windows. How do I access it with Ubuntu?
<Griob> "when you are suffering, know that i have betrayed you."
<^mNotIntelligent> has anyone used "firestarter" for Internet Connection Sharing from Ubuntu to WinXP ?
<cwillu_at_work> RedNifre, in nautilus, in the address bar:  smb://ip-or-hostname/share
<nero> is there a way to limit the amount of time a process can run?  (i.e.- I want to launch it from the command line, and if it exceeds, say 30-seconds, kill the process)
<frankS2> &sleep 30 && killall
<RedNifre> cwillu_at_work: Thanks! Works perfect! :)
<Cerbero> ok, anyone know a godd guide to install wacom bamboo tablet?
<Cerbero> good*
<nero> thanks frank- I'll take a look at that.
<frankS2> nero: yes
<^mNotIntelligent> frankS2, nero : append what frankS2 mentioned to the command you are trying to run, and I guess instead of killall you can put the name of process, if you have any idea on the name of the process that the command initiates
<RedNifre> There's another problem: The NAS has a "media" share that is read-only except for myself. When I access it (via nautilus or network) I'm not asked for my user ID/pw and thus can't modify files.
<RedNifre> How can I access a public share with my user login?
<nero> I'd actually prefer to be able to kill a specific process.  Is there a way to return the process id when I launch the process?
<cwillu_at_work> RedNifre, smb is tricky with such things;  I believe you'll have to disconnect (the eject button on the left next to the share name), and then connect via "File | Connect to server"
<grepFu> Hi I'm following the tutorials in "The Official Ubuntu Server Book" and have got the part about setting up a mail server, and installing dovecot... I can't install it, I was instructed to try to remove it, and no both apt-get remove and apt-get install spit out errors.
<cwillu_at_work> RedNifre, I might be mistaken though, so try just doing the connect to server first
<RedNifre> Which protocoll should I use when doing File -> connect to server?
<Gnea> nero: ping google.com & sleep 30 && kill `pidof ping`
<nero> Gnea: there may be multiple instances of this process launched. :/
<Gnea> nero: what's the command that's being launched?
<grepFu> (http://pastebin.com/mzfHRJnK)
<nero> Gnea: a custom simulation tool.
<erUSUL> nero: launch command store the pid in a variable
<Griob> "when you are suffering, know that I have betrayed you."
<Gnea> nero: and how would you distinguish between different running copies?
<nero> we are writing a web interface to allow users to launch the process via a web page, and retrieve results.  Problem is- some cases can cause convergenece issues, and have the simulation spin off to nowhere.
<nero> Gnea: well, each run will have a different pid.
<dany2> I m installing kubuntu 9.10 is it better to recompile the kernel when I finish the installation?
<erUSUL> dany2: no
<nero> erUSUL: that is precisely what I want to do, but am not sure how to grab the pid when I launch it.
<dany2> erUSUL: why?
<erUSUL> nero: is $? or $!
<RedNifre> I figured it out! Instead of just smb://nasname/media I type smb://myusername@nasname/media
<Pici> erUSUL: $? is the exit code
<erUSUL> nero: is $!
<Gnea> nero: command & PID1=$(pidof command)
<RedNifre> Thanks for your help. Good bye!
<erUSUL> dany2: not worth the trouble imho
<erUSUL> nero: command ; pid_of_command=$!
<kanzie> how can I search all php-files for a word in all directories from where Im standing?
<Gnea> nero: PID2=$(pidof command | grep -v ${PID1})
<dany2> k
<dany2> thx
<erUSUL> nero: whanever you want "kill $pid_of_command"
<kanzie> something like ls -R *.php | grep 'myword'
<nero> erUSUL and Gnea thanks.. I think the $! is the way to go here (will also be running on an OS X machine which doesn't seem to have pidof)
<Pici> kanzie: grep -R 'yourword' *.php
<erUSUL> kanzie: use find
<rocket16> For Gnome, which Chat client is best? I hate Chatzilla, but use XChat and Quassel (Konversation earlier)
<toader> Hi, how to get a webpage and rename the page name? for exmple, wget http://mysite.com/index.htm  page1.html
<erUSUL> nero: probably you have to install some psutils package or something
<Gnea> kanzie: find . -name "*.php" -exec grep something {} \;
<rocket16> So, using XChat on Gnome
<alvon> hola
<coz_> rocket16,  xchat and quassel are real nice
<erUSUL> !es | alvon
<ubottu> alvon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<terry> toader: rename  page1.html page2.html
<rocket16> coz_: Yes, but Quassel is for KDE
<coz_> rocket16,  true
<alvon> hello
<rocket16> coz_: Xchat is better then, for Gnome
<coz_> rocket16,  I have been using xchat for about 7 tears now
<rocket16> Hello alvon
<alvon> wots
<coz_> 7 years
<rocket16> coz_: Me too, using it for 9 monthes
<terry> coz_: haha, I like the way you put it the first time.
<coz_> rocket16,  I would stick with it...get to know it well and you wont be sorry
<rocket16> coz_: I already know it well, but more advanced features are in Quassel, and it is better. But I like Gnome on Laptop
<zer0her0> ok so i tried slogging through the docs but i'm just to dense to pick it up quickly, wanna set win7 as my default boot in Grub 2
<rocket16> So, wanted some speaicl Gnome-Chat-Client
<Gnea> kanzie: add -H if you want the filenames
<coz_> rocket16,  well if you install quassel you will also have to pull down the kde libs among many other things...it will work
<flintwestwood> good morning every one
<rocket16> zer0her0: Download KGrubEditor
<coz_> rocket16,  depends on if you are gnome  lover and kde hater and dont want kde libs on your gnome install :)
<rocket16> zer0her0: And use it to make Windows 7 the default
<rocket16> coz_: I mainly like KDE, but use Gnome on Laptop, for more speed
<zer0her0> rocket16: thank you
<rocket16> zer0her0: No problem
<kanzie> Gnea: thanks man, rock!
<Gnea> kanzie: cheers
<lorbrito> hi guys,,, i installed unr on my mini, and i have installed openjava/sdk and jre from the manager
<lorbrito> but i want to know where the folder instalation are?
<Myrtti> lorbrito: why?
<erUSUL> lorbrito: dpkg -L packagename
<rocket16> Ah, so is C++ the best language for Development? I am Java/Python developer with VB skills, but dislike C++
<terry> lorbrito: Where java is?
<lorbrito> cause im  using java whit c
<erUSUL> rocket16: use python then
<lorbrito> i know where the command is
<rocket16> Yes, python is very nice, but it is interpreted
<lorbrito> but i want to know the folder instalation
<rocket16> And C++has a great advantage, that is, it is compiled
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<terry> lorbrito: as erUSUL says, you can do  dpkg -L |grep sdk
<wzssyqa> rocket16: python can be compiled ,too
<grepFu> When install dovecot on 8.04.2 LTS I get : chmod: cannot access `/var/run/dovecot': No such file or directory during the apt-get output and it fails, not sure how to fix it :(
<lorbrito> ok, im goint to do it now
<rocket16> Yes, but the compiled file can't be run, unless you have python
<rocket16> We can use ./x.pyc, but only possible in case of machines having Python
<KB1JWQ> Need to resize an image-- what's the most straightforward tool (CLI or GNOME ar both fine)
<Tailsfan> Hi There, Is it possible to make a Dial-Up Server with Ubuntu?
<Tailsfan> I wanted to make one for my Dreamcast
<erUSUL> KB1JWQ: if it is only one you can use gimp
<wzssyqa> rocket16: is there not a static complier?
<Gnea> KB1JWQ: gimp for gui, convert (imagemagick) for cli
<flintwestwood> Hi there, im running into an unusual problem. I currently have one of my computers hard wired into my router and the other 2 wireless. All 3 computers are running Karmic, updated to the latest kernel.I have a folder shared (via samba) from the wired computer thats empty.  When i transfer files to it, i get around 300 KB/sec to 700KB /sec from both wireless computers .. Is there any way i can get the transfer speeds to increase?
<coz_> KB1JWQ,  is this a png  jpeg or svg image?
<massa-pash>  /msg NickServ massa-pash Rfkfvfhb
<rocket16> wzssyqa: There is, but it needs to have python libs
<rocket16> to run
<coz_> KB1JWQ,  you can also use imagemagick as well but i dont have the commands at hand to resize with imagemagick
<meanburrito920_> anyone know what package has the QtCore dev libraries?
<coz_> meanburrito920_,  hold on
<rocket16> Is KDevelop having some its own 5GL language like Visual Basic?
<terry> lorbrito: as erUSUL says, you can do  dpkg -L free-java-sdk  #Correction
<erUSUL> flintwestwood: what wifi cards you use?
<KB1JWQ> coz_: DOh, imagemagick is fine-- thanks!
<coz_> meanburrito920_,  maybe  libqt4-dev
<meanburrito920_> is there any sort of search I can do to find out what package has a given library? or is it just hunt and peck?
<coz_> KB1JWQ,  ok :)
<rocket16> KDevelop is nice, but I would like a VB like environment in Ubuntu, so does it have the own script?
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  i think theres 'gambas' thats similer
<rocket16> Dr_Willis Yes, I tried that, but it is useless
<rocket16> Dr_Willis Not so nice,
<coz_> meanburrito920_,  you should probably go to system/preferences/administration/synaptic package manager  ...hit "Search"  type qt  and look for the qt -dev pacakages available
<erUSUL> !info gambas2 | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<flintwestwood> Im not sure how to pull it up, but i believe its an atheros
<meanburrito920_> coz_ that had it
<coz_> ok
<rocket16> But can Gambus make executable programmes for Linux?
<meanburrito920_> but still, there should be a simpler way to search for these things
<toader> hi, when i use command "ls",  many filenames are listed, how can i get each filename as i need this filename into a for loop? thanks
<lorbrito> hi
<erUSUL> toader: use for file in *; do [something with] "$file"; done
<KB1JWQ> toader: You do NOT want to use LS in a for loop.
<erUSUL> toader: use « for file in *; do [something with] "$file"; done »
<rocket16> can Gambus make executable programmes for Linux?
<lorbrito> whit dpg -l|grep jre , its display that its installed the program i want, but how can i know where is it_
<lorbrito> |
<erUSUL> lorbrito: dpkg -L packagename
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  i find most 'visual basic' like things useless. :) id much rather use Python or similer
<flintwestwood> both wireless computers are identical
<lorbrito> -L doesnot work, its whit l not?
<rocket16> Dr_Willis Yes, but it is fast to develop
<flintwestwood> theyre both em250's
<Pici> !offtopic | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> flintwestwood: dunno maybe you have to force the speed up? sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<rocket16> ok ok Pici, I understood,
<flintwestwood> ok
<rocket16> Athough it is part of Ubuntu too,
<flintwestwood> thanks, ill give it a shot
<flintwestwood> bingo, i have an atheros ar9285 in both wireless computers
<grepFu> When install dovecot on 8.04.2 LTS I get : chmod: cannot access `/var/run/dovecot': No such file or directory during the apt-get output and it fails, not sure how to fix it... in a bit of blackhole with it.
<marenost1um> screen -list
<toader> hi,  could anybody help me here ? http://dpaste.com/173724/
<raven> sd card after device-crash: no partition table - any rescue possible?
<flintwestwood> erUSUL: i tried that command, now im getting mack 850KB/sec but it wont stay up and transfer, im looking at it transfer and it pauses for about7 seconds and then there are bursts where  it looks like it transfers and then just sits there
<toader> hi,  could anybody help me here ? http://dpaste.com/173724/
<erUSUL> flintwestwood: i can not help further maybe if you install newer drivers via linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic package ?
<erUSUL> toader: what are you trying to do ? why you grep jpeg images ?
<raven> sd card after device-crash: no partition table - any rescue possible?
<Trek> erUSUL: did you read the end of toader's pastebin?  he wants to create a script to download files off a site
<toader> erUSUL: i want to downlond the image
<flintwestwood> Ok, ill just wire up the wireless to the router and transfer over that. .. its about 43gb of stuff that im backing up
<erUSUL> toader: i see that filenames have a 2 at the end ...
<grepFu> Help.... - http://pastebin.com/MGNwf2W6 :'(
<puneet> i need to find the Number of exported function from .so file how to do it ?
<erUSUL> toader: i see that filenames have a " at the end you will have to strip it
<Slade-> hey does ubuntu have a precanned way of enabling/disabling startup services? (want to disable apache2)
<terry> grepFu: You might try apt-get install -f
<NinoScript> Gnome-panel crashed when I tested an applet, now there's a weird square panel that sucks 97% of my CPU and I can't get rid off… I killed the process, but if I reopen gnome-panel it's still there. Where are configuration files for it? or how can I delete that panel? or at least restore the defaults?
<erUSUL> Slade-: update-rc.d
<DrHalan> hey i amusing lucid and can't find glibconfig.h anywhere. although i have the libglib-dev package installed
<puneet_> i need to find the Number of exported function from .so file how to do it ?
<grepFu> terry: same output
<Slade-> erUSUL: man thats a real weird name. thanks
<bazhang> DrHalan, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<DopeGhoti> Slade-: the 'update' part is self-explanatory. rc.d is the directory where startup scripts are stored.
<puneet> i need to find the Number of exported function from .so file how to do it ?
<erUSUL> Slade-: this should do the trick sudo update-rc.d -f apache remove
<Slade-> DopeGhoti: i guess thats logical :)
<Trek> !repeat | puneet
<ubottu> puneet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<terry> grepFu: apt-get install -f dovecot-common
<Dr_Willis> does update-rc.d work with the Upstart based services? Ive never noticed
<grepFu> terry: same output
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu currently uses upstart as a wrapper for rc.d scripts; it's kind of in transition now
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: no it does not... is apache now upstart managed ?
<grepFu> terry : http://pastebin.com/9zWdrb6x
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  im not sure.   :)
<terry> grepFu: or dpkg-reconfigure dovecot-common
<grepFu> terry: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: dovecot-common is broken or not fully installed
<DopeGhoti> grepFu: apt-get --reinstall install dovecot-common perhaps?
<terry> grepFu: or dpkg-reconfigure dovecot-pop3d
<casandra> add  me  deysi.hot@hotmail.com
<Flare183> !ot | casandra
<ubottu> casandra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stargaze> grepFu, try dpkg --configure -a
<terry> grepFu: Yes, as DopeGhoti says, try:   apt-get --reinstall install dovecot-common
<grepFu> terry: get the same for both, the cannot access chmod error for reinstall and the broken error for the other
<joebob> fresh karmic install. I kept an ext3 partition on drive and told it to mount at /media/media. The directory was created but it never get's mounted. I can do it manually but fstab doesn't mount it. I changed the uuid to be /dev/sda3 and sudo mount -a says /dev/sda3 ialready mounted or /media/media busy... any tips?
<terry> grepFu: ls /var/run/dovecot
<DopeGhoti> joebob: check /etc/fstab. if the partiton is there, add the 'auto' option
<terry> grepFu: locate dovecot
<grepFu> Terry & DopeGhoti : http://pastebin.com/k8d1e638
<grepFu> s: cannot access /var/run/dovecot: No such file or directory
<grepFu> terry: locate dovecot gives me no response.
<raven> sd card after device-crash: no partition table - any rescue possible?
<theadmin> Und hello again everyone
<flintwestwood> How do i configure pisding so that it doesnt show me all the status changes to an irc chat channel? I dont want to see all the *** has left the room wor whatever
<flintwestwood> pidgin*
<joebob> DopeGhoti, says defaults now. should I change it to defaults,auto?
<erUSUL> raven: testdisk or gpart
<Flare183> grepFu: you have to sudo updatedb to update locate's database.
<erUSUL> !info testdisk
<theadmin> flintwestwood: Activate "Join/Part Hiding" plugin and configure it
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<flintwestwood> thanks!
<DopeGhoti> joebob: Yes. Then mount it, and if you get any errors, pastebin them as well as the output of 'ls /media/'
<grepFu> terry: http://pastebin.com/NhiPg2jr
<raven> erUSUL, done... gparted: no partition, foremost: no file from card and from image (different sources)
<KB1JWQ> coz_: FOr future reference, convert -resize 100x100 oldimage.jpg newimage.jpg
<erUSUL> raven: gparted != gpart and foremost does not fix partition tables. gpart and testdisk do
<erUSUL> !info gpart | raven
<ubottu> raven: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-9 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 108 kB
<joebob> DopeGhoti, mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /media/media busy       --- ls /media/ returns cdrom cdrom0 media
<coz_> KB1JWQ,  very cool  thanks :)
<bender_> Hello everybody
<DopeGhoti> joebob: and how about ls /media/media/ ?
<KB1JWQ> coz_: No worries.  You helped out, only fair that I give SOMETHING back. :-)
<theadmin> Any idea why some menu items are disabled in Ubuntu defaultly?
<coz_> :)
<KB1JWQ> theadmin: Like what?
<joebob> DopeGhoti, nothing returns
<raven> erUSUL, but you mean there are still files able to rescue when two tools say there is no partition?
<coz_> theadmin, disabled or the icons arent showing?
<joebob> ls -la returns . and ..
<theadmin> KB1JWQ, coz_: For instance, "Root Terminal" and, say, "GNOME Control Center" are disabled.
<flintwestwood> I have the icons not showing issue on the system menu
<erUSUL> raven: i say that first recover the partition table then after that use the file recovery tools
<DopeGhoti> joebob: and what directory are you in when you are running the mount command?  Are you in /media/media/ ?
<coz_> theadmin,  oh I see ...yeah I noticed that myself  ...someone made the decision not include them by default is all I can figure
<Tobarja> anyone know email client that works well with multiple imap accounts? i tire of thunderbird corrupting messages. i've got claws and sylpheed installed but they act stupid in other ways. heck i'm fine with commandline, but pine didn't seem to want to be happy with me having multiple imap accounts on the same server.
<joebob> no I'm in /home/deb
<joebob> DopeGhoti, ^
<wjt_> 我日
<Stargaze> Tobarja, try Zimbra
<grepFu> ;'(
<joebob> DopeGhoti, I can mount manually with mount -t ext3 -o loop /dev/sda3 /media/media
<raven> erUSUL, yes but is there still anything to rescue when different tools give no sign like that? otherwise i would skip it....
<DopeGhoti> joebob: what filesysem is it?  It's odd to see -oloop on an actual partition
<erUSUL> raven: that i dunno
<joebob> DopeGhoti, ext3
<Stargaze> Tobarja, http://www.zimbra.com/zcs/?utm_source=google+content&utm_medium=ppc+exchange&utm_campaign=opensource1&gclid=CJydlcjT6ZoCFQZfswodymv0CQ, http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<raven> erUSUL, ok but i'll try that - tnx
<DopeGhoti> joebob: when it's manually mounted, could you please pastebin the output of 'mount'?
<DopeGhoti> and also the contents of /etc/fstab
<DopeGhoti> joebob: ↑
<Bisu[Shield]> reboot
<theadmin> Bisu[Shield]: Huh?
<joebob> DopeGhoti, actually it's not working now. Must have stopped working when I changed the UUID to /dev/sda3 in fstab...
<joebob> now when I try to mount it gives me the same already mounted or busy...
<DopeGhoti> joebob: could you give the output of 'mount'
<joebob> DopeGhoti, http://pastebin.com/5dpQwfFB
<theadmin> lololo: Stop that.
<Trek> theadmin: what's lololo doing?
<theadmin> Trek: He just changed the nick. Twice.
<Trek> theadmin: you think the ops are needed here for it?  if you do, bother them in #ubuntu-ops
<theadmin> Trek: Meh, he seemed to stop.
<DopeGhoti> joebob: Well, it's pretty clear that /dev/sda3 is not in use.  So let's check the other half of the error you're getting.  sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /deb/sda3 /mnt/tmp
<theadmin> DopeGhoti: /deb/sda3? lolwut
<DopeGhoti> joebob: 'dev' even. :p
<joebob> DopeGhoti, figured... mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /mnt/tmp busy
<lololo> Trek, trying to connect to localhost with telnet, but i can't and don't know why :S
<Trek> lololo: because telnet != online?
<detrix> can anyone help me with getting sane/xsane to recognize my epson RX580 printer with scanner???
<DopeGhoti> joebob: any output from lsof | grep /dev/sda3 ?
<joebob> DopeGhoti, no
<claptrap> Mmk, so I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid with "update-manager -d" and it's throwing up this error: http://pastebin.com/z3CPDLg6
<jrib> !lucid | claptrap
<ubottu> claptrap: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<claptrap> Oi vey.
<terry> detrix: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<DopeGhoti> joebob: Hm. sorry, but I'm stymied :(
<meganerd> claptrap: the three options under "This may be cased by" pretty much tell the story
<grepFu> Drop in the sea... :( - http://pastebin.com/mzfHRJnK
<Trek> joebob: may I ask what your issue is?
<meganerd> joebob: you are trying to mount a partition but it says it is allready mounted?
<lololo> Trek, hu?
<joebob> DopeGhoti, NO! :( I came here because i was already stymied
<joebob> meganerd, yes
<meganerd> joebob: are you I mean, I just got back so I have not been following
<claptrap> meganerd: They tell me causes, not solutions~
<mneptok> lololo: do you haver a telenet daemon installed?
<mneptok> *telnet
<meganerd> did you try to unmount it with -f?
<DopeGhoti> meganerd: that's basically it, but it's not mounted.
<DopeGhoti> meganerd:
<joebob> meganerd, sorry not already mounted. it says it is but it isn't
<DopeGhoti> meganerd: http://pastebin.com/5dpQwfFB
<meganerd> DopeGhoti: joebob: is it listed in /etc/mtab?
<terry> detrix: sane-find-scanner
<detrix> DopeGhoti: thanks, but I have looked at that page, and it says it supports RX500, RX600, RX700
<joebob> Trek, issue is mount doesn't mount the drive. says it already is mounted or mount point is busy
<DopeGhoti> joebob: have you tried the "windows" answer (to wit: rebooting)?
<joebob> meganerd, no
<detrix> sorry that was for terry
<DopeGhoti> detrix: no worries
<joebob> DopeGhoti, several times
<Trek> joebob: you tried to unmount with the -f option?
<DopeGhoti> joebob: is this an internal or external drive?
<terry> detrix: sane-find-scanner
<joebob> DopeGhoti, internal
<Jaymac> random question: does anyone know where AisleRiot (also known as sol) saves its game history?
<Trek> joebob: you sure the drive isn't bad?
<DopeGhoti> joebob: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<joebob> Trek, umount: /media/media/: not mounted
<detrix> terry: it found two...found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x0827) at libusb:001:007
<detrix> found USB scanner (vendor=0x0bc7, product=0x0004) at libusb:003:002
<Trek> joebob: what DopeGhoti said: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<lololo> mneptok, yes
<meganerd> joebob: do you see anything in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog?  "sudo grep sda3 /var/log/message"
<meganerd> joebob: do you see anything in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog?  "sudo grep sda3 /var/log/messages"
<joebob> Trek, DopeGhoti http://pastebin.com/WxRKuPes
<DopeGhoti> joebob: also, if you're doing a lot of pastebinning, you might look into the pastebnit package :)
<mgoetze> hi... so, um, did lucid beta 1 actually get released yesterday?
<joebob> meganerd, Mar 19 12:36:44 XBMCLive kernel: [    1.868275]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 > sda3
<Trek> joebob: and which partition are you attempting to mount?
<meganerd> Trek: sda3
<NetanelShinE> anyone :-0
<joebob> Trek, /dev/sda3
<bazhang> mgoetze, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<eremite> Anyone know how to set a window to always below instead of always on top?
<meganerd> joebob: I saw someone mention lsof, did you try "sudo lsof |grep sda3"?
<asphael> hi i have donwload the ubuntu 9.10 and im trying to instal it but the problem is my dvd drive has broken so i download it and im tring to install it by harddrive but i dont know the procedur can some one explain
<joebob> meganerd, fsck.ext2  576       root    3u      BLK        8,3 0x5140ec0000       2032 /dev/sda3
<terry> detrix: So when you fire up xsane, does it give you 2 choices?   (Run xsane from cli and see what it says.)
<meganerd> joebob: well, you can't mount a drive that is being checked.
<bazhang> asphael, via usb flash drive key? unetbootin
<Emanon> !usb-install
<Emanon> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm trying to figure out why a network bridge I set up in /etc/network/interfaces is coming up *after* /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server is started (causing me to have to manually start dhcp3 every time the server boots. Can somebody check out this config file + syslog and tell me if they see anything suspicious?
<_UsUrPeR_> http://pastebin.com/YZYHSN5w
<Emanon> thats what i was looking for for asphael thanks bazhang
<detrix> terry: No. it says "No devices available"
<meganerd> joebob: do you have fsck running in a termincal somewhere or is this a hung process?
<ardian> how do i start vnc server from command line\
<Trek> meganerd: kill all terminal windows
<joebob> meganerd, it isn't supposed to be checked? fstab says skip... no fsck running afaik
<Emanon> eremite: you try messing with window rules in compiz settings?
<meganerd> joebob: then try "sudo kill 576"
<igoryonya> Hello, I have a disk activity around 60%, how can I check, what program is using it most intensively, so, I can figure out what to do with it?
<joebob> meganerd, genius!
<meganerd> joebob: then use "ps axf |grep fsck" to see if it is still running
<detrix> terry: I even tried to run xsane through sudo.  Same thing.
<joebob> mount -a worked now
<meganerd> igoryonya: install iotop
<eremite> Emanon: yeah, I already know hwo to do it in compiz by adding a rule to the window preferences, but I was wondering if there was a Metacity hack.
<asphael> unetbootin i have tried and when i start the aplication it says to missing p7zip and mtools then i tried to instal by the internet and i get a soket error
<ardian> how do i start vnc server from terminal ?
<DopeGhoti> igoryonya: liik into iotop
<erUSUL> igoryonya: iotop ?
<terry> detrix: Running xsane via sudo is not good idea.
<Emanon> dont think there is a always on bottom option for gdm
<igoryonya> ok, thanx
<DopeGhoti> erUSUL: it's like top, but for disk I/O rather than CPU/RAM usage
<Emanon> there is one for kdm i think but thats no help to you eremite
<terry> detrix: and that may be the problem.
<meganerd> joebob: sometimes that does not work, you may want to try kill -9 <pid>, sometimes that also does not work and you have to reboot.
<erUSUL> DopeGhoti: i know
<asphael> now i have download it and want to instal it by boting the instalation in my hard drive
<detrix> terry: yeah I saw the warning.  I just wanted to see if it would work that way.
<eremite> Emanon: yeah, no help to me.  Its in open box and fluxbox too
<DopeGhoti> meganerd: Sometimes, when kill -3 and kill -9 don't work, kill -13 will
<joebob> meganerd, doesn't 2 in for skip in fstab skip fsck?
<Emanon> if you have any dev skills you might make a fix for that, cause i'd like that feature too
<bazhang> asphael, does your computer have an OS on it now? you want to dual boot? install wubi, or just ubuntu
<meganerd> joebob: you, I am not sure, 99 times out of 100 I leave it with the default
<avar> I'm trying to upgrade to 10.04 and I'm getting this error: http://gist.github.com/337802 when I run do-release-upgrade -d
<asphael> yes i have a os Opensuse 10.3 and i want just ubuntu
<meganerd> DopeGhoti: I am not afraid of a reboot now and again :)
<joebob> avar, please use #ubuntu+1 channel
<bazhang> avar, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<DopeGhoti> !lucid | avar
<ubottu> avar: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<terry> detrix: Find your scanner make/model at http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html and see that the backend software is installed.
<meganerd> joebob: so the kill command worked?
<bazhang> asphael, you can use unetbootin then
<avar> ok, thanks
<joebob> meganerd, yes thx!
<DopeGhoti> joebob: glad you're up and running! :D
<meganerd> joebob: NP, just checking cause I should go back to work now :)
<bazhang> asphael, not sure if that is in the suse repos or not, does your computer allow for boot from usb?
<terry> detrix: use the info you get from sane-find-scanner
<joebob> yeah thx 2 DopeGhoti
<joebob> ok make some money meganerd ;)
 * DopeGhoti spends too much time not doing his job and helping here.  I'd love to get paid to be here :)
<meganerd> joebob: that is the plan, though it is all oil and gas here, so kind of sketchy at the moment
<detrix> terry: thanks for your help.  working on that.
<terry> DopeGhoti: Your not getting paid?
<joebob> meganerd, so on reboot it doesn't mount...
<knittl> hi. which package provides the java spring framework?
<joebob> meganerd, still running fsck... :(
<meganerd> joebob: OK, there may be something wrong with the partition.  Kill any fsck process and then manually scan the partition.  You may want to consider ext3
<asphael> i dont think so and i donte have a pendrive either  but i have the ubuntu iso image here i just want to copy the files need to the hard drive and star the instalation by there
<joebob> meganerd, what do you mean consider ext3?
<meganerd> joebob: isn't the partition ext2?
<joebob> no
<bazhang> asphael, using grub2?
<DopeGhoti> asphael: you could use something like dæmontools to mount the ISO as a virtual drive and do a wubi install from there
<terry> joebob: He means consider using the filesystem "ext3" next time...
<histo> Alright looking for the easiest way to do this. I have a Music folder on my media server and I need to chmod allt he mp3's to read only they are in sub directories in music ex: music/artist/album/blah.mp3
<meganerd> joebob: sudo parted /dev/sda print
<NetanelShinE> anyone can help me to mount my usb modem :|
<histo> Trying to fix the taglib problem with mediatomb
<joebob> meganerd, installing parted
<terry> NetanelShinE: lsusb
<NetanelShinE> hes there.
<NetanelShinE> but dont mount.
<NetanelShinE> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 19d2:2000 ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF627/MF628/MF628+ HSDPA
<joebob> meganerd, http://pastebin.com/Zy7GZCbn
<meganerd> joebob: oh sorry, forgot to mention that.  That is always installed for me (I have a list of packages that I install whenever I do a clean install).
<meganerd> joebob: never mind then, I thought I saw ext2... must be seeing things
<terry> NetanelShinE: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1017630.html
<asphael> isnt there a way to mount the iso file in the hard drive and load the instalation from there ?
<joebob> ok. I'll play around. thx for the help meganerd
<NetanelShinE> terry, aleardy try that
<meganerd> joebob: ok, sudo fsck.ext3 -cfv /dev/sda3"
<meganerd> joebob: erm, "sudo fsck.ext3 -cfv /dev/sda3"
<histo> If I do something like chmod a-w -R *.* won't that change the directories permissions also?
<jrib> histo: only if they have a '.' in their name...
<asphael> and no i think its grub 1
<mneptok> histo: do NOT use *.*
<igoryonya> In software sources, I deleted all of the cdrom sources from third-party software tab. I've had some problems with them, so I thought, I would delete them and readd again. Before, I had 4 or 5 entries from each repo cdrom with varying strings, but now, that I add them again, they only add one entry. I've done an internet update between the first time I added these cd repos and now. Does it...
<igoryonya> ...mean that my repos did not get completley indexed by package manager, or it's normal a behaviour after an update?
<mneptok> histo: that will change the permissions of your entire filesystem. not just the dir you are in.
<unop> mneptok, what?
<aaron11> can someone help me. My gwibber has gone wild with all of the twitter public posts. The NotifyOSD thing is now continiously showing retweets! OMG! Help me
<histo> mneptok: No no I would add a path infront
<unop> mneptok, how's that possible?
<histo> mneptok: chmod a-w -R /blah/Music/*.*
<meganerd> joebob: gotta go for real now.  If I see you around later let me know how it went.
<mneptok> unop: ./ and ../ are entries in every directory.
<joebob> ok
<mneptok> histo: that makes sense
<unop> histo, no. just do chmod a-w -R /path/to/*
<histo> mneptok: Wouldn't that remove write from all the directories also and not just the mp3 files in sub directoires?
<BrixSat> well wiki did not helped nothing :( still no windows 7 on grub menu :'( :'(
<detrix> terry: Well of course Epson vender is supported (0x04b8) but product ID is not (0xx827) but it supports RX-600 and RX-700. I thought that a subversion like mine (RX-580) would work with RX-500 driver.  Is this not so?
<unop> mneptok, . and .. are not expanded by a glob like *.*  (by default atleast)
<histo> unop: mneptok I'm looking for a way just to maek the mp3's readonly not all the directories they are contained in.
<jrib> histo: *.* only matches files with a '.' in the name
<detrix> terry: Product ID (0x0827)
<mneptok> histo: i'd use xargs to do that.
<adityag> i did a *USB start up disk creator*, installed all the updates, while installing it asked me for some grud select disk, i did not select any disk, in short i cancelled it. now when i. reboot from USB stick, it does not boot. pls help as i dont want to waste bandwidth downloading the packages back again
<unop> histo,  find /path/to/mp3s/  -iname "*.mp3" -exec chmod a-w {} +
<histo> unop: yeah that makes more sense
<adityag> GRUB^
<histo> unop: what are the brackets for there? {}
<BrixSat> adityag,  i have grub problems :p able to help?
<adityag> even i have the same probz, u can reinstall the grub
<unop> histo,  that tells find to substitute the filename of the file found in that expression ..
<histo> unop: k
<histo> unop: and the plus was a typo?
<unop> histo, nope, it's needed
<histo> unop: what does that operator do?
<igoryonya> I am adding repo dvds to software sources, only one entry per dvd is added. It was 4 or 5 entries per dvd after fresh install. Is something wrong and they don't get indexed completley or it's a normal behaviour after an internet update. I have Ubuntu 8.10.
<BugeyeD> anyone here running gutsy? can you confirm that scoansi is in the terminfo database?
<adityag> i did a *USB start up disk creator*, installed all the updates, while installing it asked me for some grub select disk, i did not select any disk, in short i cancelled it. now when i reboot from USB stick, it does not boot. pls help as i dont want to waste bandwidth downloading the packages back again
<BugeyeD> or better yet, can someone point me to scoansi usable with any version of ubuntu?
<unop> histo,  errm, tells find to pass as many filenames as it can to -exec -- so in this case you have chmod operating on more than one file at a time
<unop> histo,  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<asphael> what is a wubi instalation
<jrib> !wubi | asphael
<ubottu> asphael: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<asphael> but im using opensuse
<jrib> asphael: do you have an ubuntu question? :P
<BrixSat> well wiki did not helped nothing :( still no windows 7 on grub menu :'( :'(
<minid33> I have git installed
<minid33> why doesnt it find the repo command
<minid33> ?
<jrib> minid33: "the repo command"?
<minid33> init -u git://android.git.kernel.org/platform/manifest.git -b android-1.6_r2
<minid33> starts "repo init"
<jrib> minid33: erm, don't you usually do "git init", etc.?
<igoryonya> When i add repo dvds it only adds one entry, but when I did it on freshly installed system, it added several entries to the software sources. is it normal? does it mean that my dvds didn't get completley indexed, or is it because of some update?
<minid33> ok
<yotta911> Hi. The kubuntu 8.10 will be LTS?
<minid33> i been stupid
<minid33> nevemind
<minid33> RTFM time ;)
<Losha> asphael: then it doesn't apply, and you are in the wrong channel...
<pinkpanther> hi
<asphael> why this isnt the channel for ubuntu then i want to instal it
<pinkpanther> what is the best way to run windows games in ubuntu
<juboba> hey guys!
<overmind> !hi | juboba
<pinkpanther> hi jub
<ubottu> juboba: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> asphael: download the ubuntu iso from ubuntu.com, put it in your cd drive, reboot, install it
<juboba> have you tried lucid light yet?
<juboba> have you tried lucid light yet?
<pinkpanther> how can i run games in ubuntu
<asphael> i cant my dvd drive has broken im tring to instal this os since yesterday i try pxe , internet instal , and now im tring to instal direct from the hard drive
<jastor> pinkpanther: just like any other program
<pinkpanther> windows games
<asphael> can some one help me
<jrib> !install | asphael
<ubottu> asphael: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pinkpanther> iv tried wine
<jastor> pinkpanther: set up a vm then
<pinkpanther> whats vm
<pinkpanther> vmware?
<juboba> what game do you want to run pinkpanther
<juboba> ?
<juboba> Sun VirtualBox is much better
<jastor> pinkpanther: virtual machine ... but depending on what you want to play performance will be bad
<jastor> juboba: yes
<jastor> but i didnt say vmware :)
<juboba> ;)
<pinkpanther> emmmm i got an old need for speed simcity sims and a few others
<jastor> i only said vm .. a virtual machine ;)
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Some process on my ubuntu linux system keeps trying to access port 1900 every two minutes. Is there any way I can found out what process that is?
<juboba> try wine
<adityag> i did a *USB start up disk creator*, installed all the updates, while installing it asked me for some grub select disk, i did not select any disk, in short i cancelled it. now when i reboot from USB stick, it does not boot. pls help as i dont want to waste bandwidth downloading the packages back again
<Younder> HypothesisFrog, netstat
<pinkpanther> iv tried it but i dont understand it tbh
<juboba> go to http://appdb.winehq.org/
<juboba> and look 4 ur game
<asphael> im with this articles open here
<HypothesisFrog> Younder netstat doesn't show anything trying to access port 1900. The process is intermittent.
<Losha> asphael: for install direct from the hard drive I assume you'll be using unetbootin?
<Younder> HypothesisFrog, UFW can be set to block the port if it is a problem
<HypothesisFrog> Younder it may or may not be a problem. I just want to find out what the process is. Is there a way I can do that?
<usuario_> WARROS
<raven> erUSUL, hi again... gpart: * Warning: short read near sector(3936070), 63488 bytes instead of 66048. Skipping... -
<asphael> the problem is i dont have the p7zip and mtools when i tried withou this files or programs i dont know the unetbootin says missin file and restar my pc
<BrixSat> how can i reconfigure a package? like grub
<usuario_> ASKEROSOS
<usuario_> WARROS
<usuario_> PUTAS
<FloodBot2> usuario_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Younder> HypothesisFrog, again I've used netstat --tcp --udp for this then looking  it up on the web
<juboba> kick usuario_ pls
<datacrusher> !esp | usuario_
<datacrusher> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<raven> BrixSat, gruprepair from live system
<lianimator> Hi, I did a recent update and my settings are not applied until I run gnome-settings-daemon, and my mails in thunderbird from December 2009 to now are gone!
<HypothesisFrog> Younder thanks.
<plasmablast> faros
<juboba> pinkpanther,
<masi> kuyafiwa
<hal> can someone tell me how to get to gconf from the desktop please?
<plasmablast> hal: Alt+F2
<BugeyeD> n/m, downloaded via http://sysinf0.klabs.be
<plasmablast> hal: then "gconf-editor"
<Losha> asphael: sorry, don't know much about unetbootin & even less about opensuse. Easiest thing might be to beg/borrow/buy a dvd reader from someone...
<hal> plasmablast: so there is no applet accessible from the panel?
<plasmablast> hal: u can create one if u wish
<raven> BrixS http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<hal> ok, thakns plasmablast
<plasmablast> hal: no probs..
<jaski> kafvmnlbk
<Losha> asphael: also, try #opensuse...
<jaski> elo
<raven> erUSUL,
<asphael> thx
<jaski> ola que tal jilipollas
<elec0ne> hey guys im just trying to setup a basic pan with networking across two systems, is this the right place for help with that
<raven> !es | jaski
<ubottu> jaski: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hal> what exactly does "metacity" means in terms of gnome?
<ZykoticK9> hal, that's the "windows manager" Gnome uses by default
<nova> hola
<nova> tengo dos tarjetas de red en un ubuntu 9.10, una red local y la otra para salir a internet
<hal> ah, I did wonder.  Thanks zykes-
<hal> ah, I did wonder.  Thanks ZykoticK9
<Losha> !es | nova
<ubottu> nova: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hal> (sorry zykes- !)
<link_> 'lut!
<zack> does any experience with nagios
<diwant> How do I make Firefox start faster?  My Ubuntu 9.10 boots in 20 or so seconds but then I have to wait a full minute for Firefox
<raven> diwant, many plugins?
<djzn> where is the offtopic channel
<Pici> zack: Their official support channel is #nagios if you don't find any help in an Ubuntu channel.
<Pici> djzn: #ubuntu-offtopic
<diwant> No, I have disabled everything except adblock and firebug
<raven> diwant, you could try to delete the cache
<raven> perhaps that it is
<diwant> I'll try that
<Evet> 3-finger touchpad assigned to middle button. how to change it to 2-finger?
<xNeox> hey all
<xNeox> i need help plz
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peyton_westlake> I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me a little bit more than I was able to figure out with moderate research the way Ubuntu uses RAM, and if there might be a tip I haven't found that would better suit my computing needs?
<xNeox> i updated my wireless network card and lots of other stuff
<Travis-42> Until 9.10, my computer always woke from suspend using the keyboard. Now it only wakes from suspend with the power button. Is there a way to change this behavior?
<and> Hi everyone, I am running ubuntu netbook remix on a HP Mini 210 and I am very happy with it :)
<xNeox> they were all dowloaded in the "downloads" folder on my ubuntu 9.10
<sts_fanatic> and: me as well
<frederik1986> hi all
<diwant> raven, I've reset the cache and I have it show a blank page on start instead of restoring my tabs.  We'll see what happens
<and> However, I do have a little problem: I cannot switch to console mode by using CTRL+ALT+F{1,2,3,4,5,6,7}..
<xNeox> the thing is after install , can i remove those bz files and the folders ?
<raven> diwant, ok
<and> sts_fanatic: does that work for you?
<diwant> and, what happens when you try?
<and> absolutely nothing..
<and> I suspect there must be some keybinding conflict
<diwant> and, are you using the left side Ctrl and Alt? or the right side?
<hal> I used to be able to slide an application window to the next virtual desktop, but now I can't.  Does anyone know what may have caused this?
<and> diwant: I have tried with both..
<raven> diwant, did you run firefox from commandline already? when it does not work this could be a hint - for example it's looking for some updateS, dns....
<xNeox> can i delete the compat wireless driver folder as well as the .bz2 file both from my "downloads" folder on ubuntu 9.10 after i did install them ?
<peyton_westlake> _Travis-42: have you tried  System>Preferences>Power Management?
<and> diwant: f1,2,3,etc are currently mapped to screen brightness, volume, etc..
<xNeox> Someone help me plz
<xNeox> can i delete the compat wireless driver folder as well as the .bz2 file both from my "downloads" folder on ubuntu 9.10 after i did install them ?
<diwant> and, that's weird.  Is your Fn button pressed?
<Travis-42> peyton_westlake, nothing there for this.
<igoryonya> When i add repo dvds it only adds one entry, but when I did it on freshly installed system, it added several entries to the software sources. is it normal? does it mean that my dvds didn't get completley indexed, or is it because of some update?
<Some_Person> I've got a problem with DeVeDe. Everything it outputs is out of sync!
<diwant> raven, I'll try it now
<and> diwant: nope, should it be?
<diwant> and, it sounds like it is.  Try Ctrl+Alt+Fn+F2
<and> diwant: WOW... it worked :)
<diwant> and, :)
<xNeox> diwant plz
<and> diwant: thanks mate, now it feels like Linux again :)
<diwant> and, it seems your Fn button works the opposite of everyone else's.  You need to press it to get your F1...Fx buttons working
<peyton_westlake> I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me a little bit more than I was able to figure out with moderate research the way Ubuntu uses RAM, and if there might be a tip I haven't found that would better suit my computing needs?
<diwant> xNeox, what's up?
<diwant> and, np
<antivirtel> hello
<Some_Person> I need help with DeVeDe
<xNeox> can i delete the compat wireless driver folder as well as the .bz2 file both from my "downloads" folder on ubuntu 9.10 after i did install them ?
<and> diwant: Thanks again, have a nice day :)
<alindgr1> Xneox-you should be ok, but I would completely delete them rigjt away. Maybe you can move them first if everything is ok, then there you go.
<xNeox> in other words , do stuff that i download and install , still operate from the downloads folder ?
<antivirtel> can I ask, that how can i run __skype 4__ in ubuntu(9.10)
<xNeox> diwant
<antivirtel> ?
<diwant> xNeox, if you are not sure, stick them into a directory on your desktop called 'deletethisstuffinamonth'
<diwant> xNeox, then if your Ubuntu is working fine for a month, you can delete that directory and all of those install files you put in there
<xNeox> ok thanks diwant
<diwant> xNeox, np
<diwant> antivirtel, is Skype 4 available in the multiverse or any 3rd party repositories?
<antivirtel> diwantif it available, i had never asked this question :D
<antivirtel> * diwant, if
<PyroPhelia> i'm having a brain fart, what's the cmd to see how large a file is human readable form
<DopeGhoti> PyroPhelia: du -h /path/to/file
<diwant> PyroPhelia, ls -lah  where the h gives human readable
<diwant> or that
<Red_HamsterX> ls -lh works, too.
<antivirtel> diwant it is available to windows only :$ but with wine not worked :$
<diwant> antivirtel, your best bet is wine but I am not sure it will work.  Good luck
<diwant> lol then I have no clue sorry
<diwant> run a virtualbox with windows inside it
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> after the last update I lost sound, any ideas on how to fix it ?
<endeavour123> windows is better then ubuntu i think
<antivirtel> diwant what is it virtual box ?
<diwant> antivirtel, it is a program that lets you run another operating system inside your operating system.
<antivirtel> endeavour123 <-- then type /part to see our grift
<peyton_westlake> I'm using 9.04, is there a way to, well for lack of a better word, refresh my RAM without having to restart my computer?
<diwant> antivirtel, I have not set one up ever so I don't know what that involves
<antivirtel> xD
<PyroPhelia> DopeGhoti, du was what I was looking, thanks :)
<JyZyXEL> does anyone know of a tutorial that explains how to encrypt whole ubuntu?
<PyroPhelia> JyZyXEL, lvm encrytopion or just encyrpt a block device?
<diwant> JyZyXEL, I have encrypted a system backup, but not my actual system
<Nijverheid> PyroPhelia: if you're doing that command for an entire directory, and don't want to see all the rubbish in between, use the -s operator as well :)
<JyZyXEL> the block device ubuntu is on
<JyZyXEL> whole system encryption
<endeavour123> how to created own operation system ?
<ysneshy> oi
<PyroPhelia> JyZyXEL, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<PyroPhelia> JyZyXEL, generally speaking most people don't encrypt the entire disk, tha'ts going to slow things down a bit.  If you're not concerned with that the document I linked you should help
<endeavour123> i install ubuntu and my hdd was crashed
<peyton_westlake> I'm using 9.04, is there a way to refresh my RAM without having to restart my computer?
<booh-> Where are saved in the config the name of my my box?  I know in /etc/hostname but should be elsewhere...
<PyroPhelia> Nijverheid, yea I just couldn't remember the command.  I kept typing dh -h and couldn't figure out what i was doing wrong ><
<PyroPhelia> s/dh/df
<theadmin> Bleh, something's wrong with my connection to Freenode
<endeavour123> i install many linux system and it was problem with install anything
<guru> а русские есть ??
<llutz> booh-: grep -ri yourhostname /etc/*
<PyroPhelia> endeavour123, what is your native language?  It might be best to find and ask in that channel.  I'm not sure anybody here understands what your trying to say
<theadmin> guru: #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> guru, #ubuntu-ru
<igoryonya> guru: #ubuntu-ru
<guru> сенкс
<igoryonya> :)
<theadmin> guru: :D
<Ashok> hello guys what "man" any ine help me
<Pici> !hostname | booh-
<ubottu> booh-: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<booh-> good... thanks.
<Younder> Ashok, in Engish.
<booh->  /etc/hosts is my answer :)
<PyroPhelia> In soviet Russian, ubuntu sudo's you!
<endeavour123> poland
<logankoester> PyroPhelia: i don't think you understand quite how that joke works :p
<theadmin> in soviet russia, Linux ifup's your interfaces :P But whatever
<booh-> Somebody know how to remove U3 from my usb key?
<PyroPhelia> shhh...
<Ashok> any one help me what is meant by "man" command in ubuntu
<PyroPhelia> endeavour123, /join #ubuntu-pl
<PyroPhelia> Ashok, type man man
<PyroPhelia> :)
<theadmin> Ashok: "man" means "MANual"
<endeavour123> here i training my language
<endeavour123> i understand what you write
<bazhang> endeavour123, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<funkiwan> I have added a one-liner to /etc/rc.local. It works when I call it manually, but doesn't seem to be getting called on startup. Can someone help me figure out what's going on?
<PyroPhelia> endeavour123, ok.  then we'll do our best to help.  Can you explain what happened in more detail?  You said you installed Ubuntu and your Hard disk crashed?
<igoryonya> theadmin: I thought that Ashock got some message from man that he/she is going to post.
<DopeGhoti> funkiwan: what's the one-liner?
<PyroPhelia> bazhang, no that's my fault.  I was trying to help him find the pl channel but he wants to try here
<funkiwan> DopeGhoti: /usr/bin/synclient RBCornerButton=0
<Ashok> theadmin: thank u n wr n how to use it
<funkiwan> DopeGhoti: basically, i'm trying to disable right-click being triggered by my touchpad
<theadmin> Ashok: "man command"
<endeavour123> my two hard disk drive was damage
<funkiwan> DopeGhoti: if i call /etc/init.d/rc.local, it works
<Ashok> theadmin: what
<DopeGhoti> funkiwan: it may be running too early; I'm not sure if rc.local is run before or after, say, gdm starts
<endeavour123> when i start my pc bios not detected hdd
<igoryonya> Ashock: man [the name of the command that you want to find help for]
<DopeGhoti> funkiwan: you could try making a script that does, say, 'sleep 30; /usr/bin/synclient RBCornerButton=0`
<DopeGhoti> funkiwan: and in rc.local, /path/to/script &
<sampaths> Empathy IM client does not work at all on my Karmic, when I add new accounts, main window does not show anything, account combo box is disabled. I tried removing and installing current version for repo tody, but same result .. any comments ?
<funkiwan> DopeGhoti: i'll give that a go. thanks!
<juboba> how can I try Lucid without installing it 4 ever?
<juboba> but not using livecd
<rbarreiro> I have a problem with a new toshiba with a phoenix bios. It has always the fan at full speed with cpu temps at aroud 27Celsius. lm-sensors only show  cpu temps after sensors-detect and pwmconfig(which outputed:There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed)
<DopeGhoti> funkiwan: good luck!
<jpds> !info testdrive | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: Package testdrive does not exist in karmic
<jpds> wut.
<juboba> !info testdrive
<ubottu> Package testdrive does not exist in karmic
<juboba> ?
<jpds> juboba: Virtual machine then.
<igoryonya> Ashock: man in unix is like help in dos
<juboba> good idea
<juboba> ;)
<igoryonya> When i add repo dvds it only adds one entry, but when I did it on freshly installed system, it added several entries to the software sources. is it normal? does it mean that my dvds didn't get completley indexed, or is it because of some update?
<Ashok> igoryonya: k thanks
<Ashok> hi any one help my dvd drive is not wroking
<AryehGregor> After 18 months, when a version is no longer supported, are the APT repos for that version shut down entirely?  Or just no new updates are pushed into them?
<Ashok> what is wget
<Ashok> any one help me what s wget
<chiggavel> u can dl files from http using it
<igoryonya> Ashock: download a file from the internet
<xacur> it's in the ubuntu software center
<rsk> Ashok commandline web downloader
<xacur> it's a download manager
<xt3mp0r> Ashkot,execute 'man wget' in your terminal and read on.
<ChogyDan> AryehGregor: both, there are backup repos you can use though
<PyroPhelia> ashok, wget is what happens when you clock on "download now" links inside Internet explorer.  You just don't get to see the fancy web page.
<PyroPhelia> s/clock/click
<chiggavel> wget http://ur.url/file.zip
<igoryonya> Ashock: wget http://internet-address.com/file.zip
<AryehGregor> ChogyDan, thanks.
<endeavour123> how install java on ubuntu ?
<zicho> whats a good program to use with ubuntu to create audio CDs?
<PyroPhelia> endeavour123, apt-cache search java
<igoryonya> endeavour123: Synaptic
<Ashok> thank u guys
<PyroPhelia> i'm not sure what the current version is
<bjunix> Hi all. I am looking for a way to get the titlebar smaller in gnome. I cant find any resources on this via google. But i guess i am looking for the wrong keywords.. Any tips?
<endeavour123> i try and not work it
<PyroPhelia> endeavour123, which did you try? Synaptic or apt-cache search?
<Guest38647> :-)
<ChogyDan> bjunix: it might have to do with the theme that you use
<endeavour123> command apt
<Guest38647> :-)
<Pici> !java | endeavour123
<ubottu> endeavour123: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<endeavour123> from console
<Guest38647> anyone know how i can force permanent HSDPA signal.
<Slade-> hey is there a fancy nginx wrapper in ubuntu like there is for apache?  a2* commands
<Guest38647> ???
<st4aluck> Could somebody help me to configure tripwire? I installed it but something goes wrong
<Guest38647> on Huawei e220
<bjunix> ChogyDan: Yes I guess so, but every theme as kind of a big titlebar. How to change it?
<igoryonya> endeavour123: Synaptic is a GUI application in System -> Administration
<endeavour123> aha
<Ashok> any one help me how to change the login password
<Guest38647> ?
<PyroPhelia> ashok: passwd
<theadmin> Sorry but where can i get help on andLinux?
<PyroPhelia> Ashok, if your root, or using sudo -i type passwd <username>
<PyroPhelia> then it will prompt you for the new password
<endeavour123> gui application ?
<GueSs> i need help please.anyone http://pastebin.com/uq6bg4J2
<PyroPhelia> endeavour123, apt-cache search is something you type.  Synaptic is kde/gnome application
<igoryonya> endeavour123: gui = graphical (not text based)
<Ashok> PyroPhelia: wr i need to perform all tat i terminal
<PyroPhelia> well, that's not true, but for the sake of argument
<Evet> 3-finger touchpad assigned to middle button. how to change it to 2-finger?
<NAbaby> I have a Dell inspiron 1521 and I can't get the wireless net to work.  I am new to Ubuntu and no nothing.
<GueSs> has anyone ever run accros that problem when installing via ssh through command? http://pastebin.com/uq6bg4J2
<zicho> whats a good program to use with ubuntu to create audio CDs?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<PyroPhelia> ashok, I'm sure there is a way you can change your password from inside the X enviroment but I have no idea how.  The best, and easist way, to change your password on nix system is to simply open up a terminal and type "passwd" just follow the prompts
<ActionParsnip> !burning | zicho
<ubottu> zicho: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ChogyDan> bjunix: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/top-window-border-size-in-gnome-792920/
<timyeung> does any one know how to use DAAP shares with rhythbox? I want to stream music from my desktop computer to my laptop using rhythmbox and DAAp shares. I do not know what port to enter or how to find out what the port number or name is.
<ActionParsnip> Zicho: you just need relevant plugins etc to burn mp3 to audio cd. They all can do it
<bjunix> ChogyDan: Thanks alot!
<Ashok> PyroPhelia: hey it wrked thanks man
<ActionParsnip> Timyeung: what OS is the daap server using?
<Ashok> but s der an option to change apart from terminal
<sfears> looking for help with playing dvds... when i play the .vob file straight off of the DVD it plays jittery... any ideas what's going on???
<Losha> zicho: k3b is my first choice for most dvd burning tasks...
<timyeung> ActionParsnip, All Ubuntu 9.10
<Losha> sfears: what app do you use to play them?
<zicho> I used k3b earlier, but now it wont detect my empty CDs
<igoryonya> sfears: I use VLC
<ActionParsnip> Timyeung: 3689 is default. I found out using websearches
<sfears> dragon player
<Flare183> !dvd | sfears
<ubottu> sfears: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<funkiwan> DopeGhoti: I decided to just trigger the script from gnome-session-properties instead, since I don't always login right away. works!
<timyeung> ActionParsnip, thanks I guess i didn't google for the right thing
<igoryonya> sfears: could be a problem with graphics card driver or a turned on Compiz. or both, or some problem with codecs
<ActionParsnip> Timyeung: I use "daap server port"
<ActionParsnip> Timyeung: without the "s
<sfears> i can play vob files that i have copied off of another computer fine.. it's not the player, something with libdvdcss maybe?
<Losha> sfears: try playing a vob with mplayer and see if it still stutters...
<ActionParsnip> Timyeung: keep searches simple, you get better results
<Guest38647> ?
<timyeung> ActionParsnip, actually it turns out my music shares loaded automatically
<ActionParsnip> Sfears: have you got your video card setup nice?
<timyeung> this is great! i have wanting to do this for a while but wasn't sure how 5o
<Losha> sfears: that suggests it's the dvd reader then, if vobs from the hard drive play ok...
<diwant> sfears, are you using VLC?
<ActionParsnip> Sfears: you could play with hdparm to add dma to the optical drive if it is not enabled
<sfears> yeah.. i don't have problems with existing .vob.. only when i try to pull off new ones
<sfears> dma.. will check into
<sfears> diwant: it's not the player
<ActionParsnip> Sfears: try mplayer, vlc only uses one core (assuming you have multicore cpu)
<sfears> will try mplayer
<igoryonya> or smplayer
<Guest38647> .
<sfears> it's something with the copying though.. i can play vobs fine.. but if i copy a vob off of a dvd, or if i open the dvd and play the vob directally it's garbled
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: not in gnome, smplayer uses qt
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: gnome-mplayer will drag in less deps
<igoryonya> I am using smplayer in gnome
<Ashok> how to create another user account in ubuntu
<Ashok> any one help me
<eoke> I'm trying to find something to replace ISA Server and it's ability to have specific rules for specific users.  For example one user has rights to access machine A,B and C where as another user only has access to machine B.  Any keywords or package names I can google would be most appreciated.
<llutz> Ashok: sudo adduser
<diwant> for some reason, using vlc fixed video problems for me.  Mplayer and (ugh) Totem gave me problems some times
<diwant> sudo make me a sandwich
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: tru but you will have some qt libs due to it, gnome-mplayer uses pure gnome libs
<Ashok> llutz: wr i need tp perform al tat command
<ilor> does anyone know why launching konversation (in lucid) starts up nepomuk, vituoso, a "desktp search indexing" info and the kitchen sink? I just wanted to start an irc client...
<ActionParsnip> Diwant: you are not a member of sudoers - error ;)
<sfears> i'm almost certain it's not the player.. something to do with how it reads the dvd
<Ashok> llutz: i mean to thru terminal r wt
<igoryonya> ActionParsnip: I see, but I chose smplayer, because of it's feature similarity with MPC, which I love.
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | ilor
<ubottu> ilor: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: just a friendly fyi =D
<ilor> ActionParsnip: oh, thanks
<Slade-> hey what is the /srv/ directory supposed to be used for?  i stick all my web apps in it
<adityag> i need to use a RAR file....which package should i install?
<Blackice115> I may be way off base here, but If I wanted to add the "show the desktop" btton to a different panel, like say avant window manager, how would I do that?
<theadmin> adityag: "rar" and "unrar" ones
<theadmin> Slade-: Those most likely should go to /var/www
<ActionParsnip> Slade: I have the folder but its empty
<zicho> anyone had the problem of k3b not detecting empty mediums?
<Ashok> any one help me how to create user account in ubuntu
<Slade-> ActionParsnip: everyone seems to have em :p
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | ashok
<adityag> theadmin : sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<ubottu> ashok: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<amani> how to write java programs and run............
<igoryonya> ActionParsnip: I understand, but does gnome-mplayer have the similar complete feature set as smplayer?
<theadmin> adityag: Yep
<ActionParsnip> Igoyonya: what you have works so I wouldn't fix it
<sfears> assume there's a problem with a package install.. how do you force a reinstall without getting the *** is already the newest version??
<fredim> how do I enable framebuffer?
<adityag> theadmin : couldnot find package rar
<fredim> (!) Direct/Util: opening '/dev/fb0' and '/dev/fb/0' failed
<ActionParsnip> Sfears: sudo dpkg --force-all -I file.deb
<amani> help............
<Sioux-33> hi everyone want to ask question. ubuntu 9.10 doesnt recognise see my usb drive is there anything i can do about it? from palimpsest disk utility i can see usb 8gb unrecognised unknown or unused.
<ActionParsnip> !info rar | aditytag
<ubottu> aditytag: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (karmic), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Ashok> any one get me the codes to create user account in ubuntu
<Blackice115> amani: what are you trying to figure  out?
<ActionParsnip> Aditytag: enable the multiverse repos
<igoryonya> ActionParsnip: I don't mind trying different things, especially that I already tried so many players before my choices stopped on VLC and smplayer, I just didn't hear about gnome-player before.
<ActionParsnip> Ashok: the adduser factoid tells you how using gui and cli
<antivirtel> how can I detect, that what is the name of my usb stick in terminal, like: /dev/sdX
<theadmin> adityag: What ubuntu version are you on?
<amani> i want to know how to run c progrms
<adityag> 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: install the app usijng apt-get or software center, see what you think
<orifice_work> I'm creating a really minimal ubuntu system and have removed whatever process it is that starts the login shells
<theadmin> amani: Compile them with gcc
<orifice_work> I know usually they're started via inittab
<Ashok> ActionParsnip: what i didt get u mr
<orifice_work> but what ubuntu package contains inittab ?
<ActionParsnip> Amani: you don't run c programs, you compile them
<ActionParsnip> !adduser > ashok
<ubottu> ashok, please see my private message
<igoryonya> gnome-mplayer
<theadmin> orifce_work: No, they don't start with inittab, they are started with Upstart
<igoryonya> oops, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: indeed ;)
<Gummi> amani what are you trying to do?
<amani> i dont hav idea where the orogram write.....???
<adityag> theadmin: 9.10
<igoryonya> When i add repo dvds it only adds one entry, but when I did it on freshly installed system, it added several entries to the software sources. is it normal? does it mean that my dvds didn't get completley indexed, or is it because of some update?
<ActionParsnip> Antivirtel: mount: sudo fdisk -l ,will show you
<PyroPhelia> amani, chmod o+x file && ./file
<theadmin> adityag: Hm. Weird.
<Gummi> amani,  what are you trying to do?
<fredim> how do I enable framebuffer?
<amani> i want to write c programs
<ActionParsnip> Antivirtel: it will show you the devices and where they are mounted
<theadmin> amani: Go to #c
<PyroPhelia> fredim, It should be an option in the xfree.conf
<Gummi> amani, want to start with hello world type of program?
<ActionParsnip> Amani: you can use something as simple as gedit or an ide
<Sioux-33> hi everyone want to ask question. ubuntu 9.10 doesnt recognise see my usb drive is there anything i can do about it? from palimpsest disk utility i can see usb 8gb unrecognised unknown or unused.
<ActionParsnip> !ide | amani
<ubottu> amani: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<antivirtel> ActionParsnip thx
<Gummi> ActionParsnip, amani should use Geany.
<PyroPhelia> is nano not cosidered an ide?
<ActionParsnip> Sioux: run: sudo fdisk -l ,is the disk and/or partitions listed?
<PyroPhelia> s/cosidered/considered
<Blackice115> Does anyone know if I can add the show the desktop button to my avant window manager?
<igoryonya> amani: I like Dev-C++ IDE
<Ashok> hi any one tel me how to change root password
<ActionParsnip> Blackice115: find out what command the button issues and make a launcher for that
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | ashok
<ubottu> ashok: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Blackice115> ActionParsnip: How do I figure out the command the button issues?
<igoryonya> Ashock: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<ActionParsnip> Blackice115: most likely with websearches
<theadmin> ubottu: wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Broam> Afternoon all.  I'm having some fun with PulseAudio and Ekiga. If I use the OSS device, CPU usage is 3-5% (acceptable.) If I switch to ALSA, it's 80%. Any idea what's going on? Doesn't matter if I'm using my onboard sound or my bluetooth headset with ALSA
<Damo> hey what is a site where i can pay and download software etc?
<Sioux-33> <ActionParsnip> usb drive is not listed just my hdd
<Broam> Damo: why?
<sfears> Damo: amazon.com
<theadmin> Damo: Hm? Use the Ubuntu Software Center %)
<sfears> you can pay for software at my house!
<sfears> i'll accept any major credit card
<Damo> nah im talkin bout dvd etc
<amani> how to run graphics programs in c......
<Ashok> igoryonya: im unable to change root from wt u said
<Damo> dvd movies:)
<sfears> Damo: google medibuntu repository... libdvdcss2 & w32codecs
<igoryonya> Ashock, did you click the Unlock button first?
<ActionParsnip> Amani: you don't run them, they are text files and only text files. You need to compile the code to make binarys which you then run
<ActionParsnip> !compile | amani
<ubottu> amani: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<infbliss> is there an online version of Ubuntu OS
<infbliss> ?
<theadmin> infbliss: No, but i recommend you to look at eyeOS
<infbliss> something that I can access from the web browse
<orb01> anyone know of a batch youtube downloader and converter (to mp3) for ubuntu?
<infbliss> theadmin: eyeOS seems to be something that should be downloaded
<ActionParsnip> Orb01: youtube-dl
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl
<amani> i want to join the ubantu devlopement team
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Broam> infbliss: what would be an online version exactly?
<theadmin> infbliss: you can run it in your server (that's what the download is for), you can use it however directly at eyeos.info
<ActionParsnip> Orb01: you can use it in scripts to grab stuff
<theadmin> Broam: A OS to run in browser
<infbliss> theadmin: oh ok
<infbliss> theadmin: let me try
<Sioux-33> hi everyone want to ask question. ubuntu 9.10 doesnt recognise see my usb drive is there anything i can do about it? from palimpsest disk utility i can see usb 8gb unrecognised unknown or unused.
<orb01> ActionParsnip: yeah, I suppose writing something myself will be the only option (combined with youtube-dl)
<theadmin> amani: If you don't even know how to run a C program, you will not be accepted :/ Sorry
<orb01> Sioux-33: did you try any other usb drive?
<ActionParsnip> Orb01: then you know its what you want. Plus its fun
<Broam> theadmin: That breaks my mind, but thank you for the enlightenment.
<Ashok> any one tel me how to change root passwd
<Pici> !root | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> !root | ashok
<ubottu> ashok: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<orb01> ActionParsnip: very true :)
<Sioux-33> <orb01> got just one and under windows is recognised and with live cd is recognised too
<Broam> Sioux-33: how is the drive formatted? where else does your drive worked?
<theadmin> Broam: eyeOS IS an OS which runs in a browser :D Well, test it out if you wanna. eyeos.info is a test server, you can download it (you need Apache and PHP) at eyeos.org
<Broam> theadmin: I see. Not my thing but thank you
<igoryonya> Ashock: did you press the unlock button there?
<Sioux-33> <Broam> got just one and under windows is recognised and with live cd is recognised too
<orb01> Sioux-33: try mounting it manually?
<amani> ubuntu need antivirous or not??
<outybuntu> hi guys
<Jordan_U> !virus | amani
<ubottu> amani: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<theadmin> amani: Nope. Ubuntu is fully secure from malware these days
<Sioux-33> <orb01> how?
<Broam> Sioux-33: recognized with the live cd...hmm.  What kind of drive?
<igoryonya> When i add repo dvds it only adds one entry, but when I did it on freshly installed system, it added several entries to the software sources. is it normal? does it mean that my dvds didn't get completley indexed, or is it because of some update?
<bluestar> joining
<ubutubama> yes
<Guest59131> ok
<madcat1990> How can I check how old my ubuntu is?
<Sioux-33>  <Broam> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 13fe:3100 Kingston Technology Company Inc.
<amani> i want to join ubuntu devlopment team.... ???
<Broam> Sioux-33: so it's a Flash drive...hmm.  did you unmount it last time you used it?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys .... can any one direct me to a good note-taking application ( skip gnote , tomboy )
<Broam> Sioux-33: do you know how it is formatted?
<outybuntu> hi guys im not sure how to enable desktop cube,  i installed compiz, and i ticked a few boxes to enable cube effects,  but now im not sure what to do
<Jordan_U> amani: Was that a question?
<theadmin> amani: You can help in other ways too, say, i'm in the translation team. As for development, grab the source and contribute your patches.
<digitalfiz> madcat1990, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Sioux-33> ntfs or fat im not sure
<igoryonya> madcat1990: System -> About Ubuntu
<marijuana> where is york105/501?
<Broam> outybuntu: you also need "ccsm" package
<Blackice115> outybuntu: try holding ctrl alt and then down arrow
<Broam> !ccsm | broam
<ubottu> Broam, please see my private message
<ubuntubama> hello and thank you
<theadmin> Broam: It's actually simple-ccsm
<Broam> !ccsm outybuntu
<madcat1990> noo! I meant, when di I install it. I want to see how old my installation is
<outybuntu> it doesnt cube when i do that,  it just brings up a little menuboxything with four windows on it
<Broam> grr
<Guest59131> bbak
<Broam> outybuntu: did you install the ccsm package?
<outybuntu> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Blackice115> outybuntu: sorry, it's ctrl alt and left click
<orb01> Sioux-33: back the files up, then format the drive on windows and safely eject it
<igoryonya> cobra-the-joker: please, explain, what's wrong with the tomboy?
<Broam> outybuntu: you can also middle-click on the desktop
<user123> hi
<Sioux-33> <orb01> ok
<zicho> how come k3b cant burn mp3s even though lame is listed in the plugins?
<cobra-the-joker> igoryonya , not comfortable with it :( ....at all
<Blackice115> Anyone familiar with wmctrl?
<theadmin> user123: Hello and welcome to the Aperture Science... err... to the Ubuntu support channel :D If you have any questions, ask them straight away. If you want to just chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Broam> Afternoon all.  I'm having some fun with PulseAudio and Ekiga. If I use the OSS device, CPU usage is 3-5% (acceptable.) If I switch to ALSA, it's 80%. Any idea what's going on? Doesn't matter if I'm using my onboard sound or my bluetooth headset with ALSA. Ubuntu 9.10
<user123> i can t install my Broadcom wireless my pc freeze at the driver install :(
<amani> i hav ahp laptop and i install ubuntu 9.10.. my finger print reader not work....??
<amani> ...
<user123> BCM4312 model
<outybuntu> i have ccsm plugins and the simple manager plugin installed
<outybuntu> but still nothing
<Broam> outybuntu: plugin is enabled correct?
<Broam> outybuntu: you also need "rotate cube" plugin
<Blackice115> outybuntu: your other effects work, but when you ctrl alt left click and move mouse nothing happens?
<user123> i use a dell laptop
<theadmin> Everyone has trouble with those dells %)
<Broam> outybuntu: to get the cube to unfold it's ctrl-alt-down. but if you want the spiffy rotating cube, you need the additional plugin
<zicho> how come k3b cant burn mp3s even though lame is listed in the plugins?
<Broam> zicho:  I take it you have lame installed?
<zicho> yes
<cheako> Hello, how can I get compressed textures working?
<Broam> zicho: can you make mp3s with another program?
<zicho> yes, soundconverter for example
<zicho> and audacity
<outybuntu> ok im not sure how to get the rotate cube plugin
<Broam> cheako: I've had luck with driconf, but it's in universe so maybe there's a better way
<cheako> I understand there is some non-free ??dx4?? library I need.
<outybuntu> ive got rotate cube ticked in my options
<Broam> outybuntu: should be there
<etsorbme8> my dell 600 works great with apt-get install b43-fwcutter user123
<Broam> outybuntu: click the rotate cube plugin..see what key it is to invoke
<Broam> outybuntu: it's under "bindings" tab
<zicho> yet k3b wont work
<outybuntu> ctrl alt down
<outybuntu> it doesnt work
<cheako> Broam: Where did you get the library from?  It's under the same license aggrandisement as the DeCSS used to play DVDs.  That is the software must not exists.
<cheako> S3 Texture Compression (S3TC) (sometimes also called DXTn or DXTC)
<outybuntu> brb
<user123> etsorbme8 i have a dell studio 1735
<Broam> cheako: LAME? I don't have LAME installed.
<Broam> cheako: I installed DRIConf, it's in universe
<amani> my web came not work???
<Broam> there's an option that says "enable S3TC texture compression even if software support is not available"
<cheako> Broam: Yes, thank you for the help.  I have DRIConf, but am unable to use compressed textures.
<amani> my web came not work???
<amani> my web came not work???my web came not work???my web came not work???my web came not work???
<Broam> cheako: check the "image quality" tab. It might be that your hardware doesn't support it
<igoryonya> amani: do you mean webCam?
<theadmin> amani: Stop repeating.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<etsorbme8> user123 lspci = 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<amani> yes
<Broam> cheako: I have an R300 card...maybe that option doesn't even work...
<chr7> how the stupid and my friend
<igoryonya> amani: is it built-in in laptop?
<bodom> Hi there, I'm goin' crazy tryin' to disable the password prompt after standby, may someone help me?
<amani> yes built in...
<Broam> amani: what kind of webcam?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | etsorbme8
<ubottu> etsorbme8: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AzikaCorp> Hi
<amani> hp web cam
<amani> 2mp
<theadmin> Any help on getting the built-in mic to work on Asus A6Rp?
<ActionParsnip> Bodom: great nick :) check in the screensaver options I believe
<user123> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1698] (rev 10)
<user123> 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<AzikaCorp> I am connected to by ftp to my server. Does anyone know how to get a directory ?
<cheako> Broam: Hmm, I still feel as though there is some library that I need to install first.
<YuriAlberto1> hola...
<Broam> AzikaCorp: ls
<BeBoo_> Hey all. I am mounting a windows share using cifs, i set the perms to 777 and it works but i can't create files (permission denied). What can i check?
<chr7> quien eres
<YuriAlberto1> alguien en español?
<theadmin> Sigh, another spanish dude.
<ActionParsnip> Amani: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: lsusb ,thanks
<YuriAlberto1> hola chr7
<Broam> cheako: you may be right. I was unaware that it was patented
<theadmin> ubottu: es | YuriAlberto1
<ubottu> YuriAlberto1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chr7> de donde eres
<novella> hola
<bodom> ActionParsnip: ty, the screensaver is disabled and "lock screen" is unchecked
<igoryonya> bodom: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Security -> Enable Timed Login
<novella> buenas tardes
<ActionParsnip> Beboo_: add uid=1000 to the mount options
<novella> o noches
<amani> after that
<AzikaCorp> Broam: I would like to get the entire directory
<theadmin> Woah woah stop the spanish talk everyone
<genii> !es | novella , chr7 , YuriAlberto1
<ubottu> novella , chr7 , YuriAlberto1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BeBoo_> ActionParsnip, my uid isn't 1000, just fyi. does that matter?
<ActionParsnip> Bodom: I believe the password gubbins are there
<bodom> igoryonya: Logis "as" is enabled
<YuriAlberto1> gracias..
<Broam> AzikaCorp: dir maybe...it's one of the two
<YuriAlberto1> entonces me voy..
<ActionParsnip> Beboo_then use your uid
<bodom> ActionParsnip: lol
<YuriAlberto1> bye to all
<YuriAlberto1> jejjeee
<igoryonya> amani: what's your notebook model?
<adityag> i cant paste data to www directory, is there a better way paste data there without using chmod -777, like adding user to www-data?
<theadmin> Broam: He wants to COPY teh dir.
<AzikaCorp> Broam: ^^ . I don't want to list, but to get all files ?
<AzikaCorp> ^^
<amani> hp pavilllion dv5 1102tu
<novella> ok ok sorry
<bodom> igoryonya: it correctly logs in at startup, but not after resume from standby
<novella> hello to all
<ActionParsnip> Amani: I need the link to the pastebin you created
<chr7> yuri alberto¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<outybuntu> cool ive got some gnarly cube action goin on now
<outybuntu> thanks for the help
<Broam> theadmin: OHHHH           AzikaCorp: vanilla ftp doesn't allow more than one file at a time. "lftp" or a graphical client will do so
<ActionParsnip> Outybuntu: it gets old after a week or so
<amani> wat??
<chr7> where are you froms
<outybuntu> yeah ActionParsnip i can see how it would
<Broam> ActionParsnip: outybuntu: I beg to differ, it's still cool 3 months down the road
<outybuntu> i generally only use one desktop anyway
<chr7> eeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy
<ActionParsnip> Amani: use pastebin.com to give the output of: lsusb
<AzikaCorp> Broam: thanks
<chr7> thanks
<adityag> i cant paste data to www directory, is there a better way paste data there without using chmod -777, like adding user to www-data?
<cheako> Broam: /usr/lib/libtxc_dxtn.so
<theadmin> adityag: Sure. Addgroup somegroup && chown nobody:somegroup www-data && adduser user group (and repeat the last one for all users required)
<outybuntu> ok i have one more question
<ActionParsnip> Broam: I got tired of it when it was beryl
<theadmin> adityag: Err, addgroup, not Addgroup
<PCLoadLetter> hello my fellow ubuntuans
<flansuse> Does Google have a PPA for Ubuntu the same way it has a repository for openSUSE? I want to install Google Chrome Browser through Synaptics (rather than just the .deb installer). The only PPA I could find are the unstable Chromium daily builds.
<outybuntu> my wireless network was detected flawlessly upon first boot of ubuntu,  but then i rebooted and it was completely gone,  how do i get it to appear again ?
<Broam> cheako: I don't have that library.
<amani> still i dont understand...
<cheako> Broam: You do need it for texture compression.
<igoryonya> bodom: Enable Automatic login is for startup login, but Enable Timed login is for standby, etc (not startup). it works for me.
<ActionParsnip> Adityag: make a group with you, root and www-data in it and set the group ownership of the folder to that group
<theadmin> flansuse: It adds a repository during the .deb install.
<Broam> cheako: then obviously it's not enabled for me.  You know more than I do apparently. :(
<flansuse> outybuntu: Did you upgrade the kernel?
<outybuntu> nope flansuse
<outybuntu> i just rebooted
<flansuse> theadmin: I didn't know that. Thanks for the heads up. I'll try it now.
<ActionParsnip> Amani: run; lsusb in a terminal, copy the output, go to http://pastebin.com and create a pastebin of the text so I can read it
<cheako> So who knows where to get dxtn for ubuntu!!!
<bullgard> '~$ hdparm -i /media/HDDRIVE2GO/; /media/HDDRIVE2GO/:  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device; HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device' How can I obtain get SATA device parameters of this USB hard disk?
<adityag> theadmin: addgroup www-data && chown nobody:somegroup www-data && adduser aditya www-data ?
<flansuse> outybuntu: What does this output in a terminal: iwlist scan
<igoryonya> amani: that cam doesn't install automatically. Get ready to dance with drum around the bonefire.
<flansuse> outybuntu: Use pastebin.org
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard: you use hdparm on the /dev not the mount pojnt
<cheako> http://www.t2-project.org/packages/libtxc-dxtn.html
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard: have it unmounted while you play too
<PCLoadLetter> i have a .sh file that i would like to run every night at 12:00am automatically on my ubuntu machine.  i'm sure this is fairly simple and that someone here has made a script file or service to automate the process.. i can do windows batch files but not ubuntu scripts/services (sort of new yet)
<theadmin> adityag: Not exactly, replace "somegroup" in second one with "www-data"
<adityag> ok
<novella> iwlist scan will scan the wireless networks
<theadmin> PCLoadLetter: Uh, research on crontab a bit
<ActionParsnip> Pcloadletter: use cron
<PCLoadLetter> can anyone please point me in the right direction to run this file?
<PCLoadLetter> crontab, gotcha
<PCLoadLetter> thanks~!
<adityag> ActionParsnip: can u pls help me with the cmds ?
<novella> and output the wnetworrks availibles
<fission6> i would like to explore a dll file, is their a way on linux to read the export functions?
<outybuntu> http://pastebin.org/118228
<theadmin> fission6: Well, dll is a Windows thing :/
<fission6> yes i know
<fission6> but i want to explore on linux and extract the methods
<flansuse> outybuntu: What card is this?
<igoryonya> amani: what ID do you have for the webcam when you do lsusb in console?
<outybuntu> it is built in wireless on laptop
<outybuntu> laptop is an asus pro61sl
<ActionParsnip> Adityag: I'm on a g1 phone. Its pretty hard to type. Just make a group and add the users then use: sudo chown :groupnameyoumade /var/www-data or whatever the dir is
<amani> http://pastebin.com/2eJSZdrR
<flansuse> outybuntu: Pastebin the output of: sudo lspci -v
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: chown :group looks wrong, i think it must be like "user:group", no?
<BeBoo_> ActionParsnip, i don't know which user to make it, though. I need access to it for a php script but would like any user to access it.
<igoryonya> amani: I've spent 4 days trying to find a way to start the cam on HP Pavillion, just a little different series.
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: if you leave the user blank it will not be modified
<amani> yes
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Pretty cool. Linux is full of misterys
<amani> may be it work
<cheako> GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_S3_s3tc  ;)
<theadmin> I mean, i found about "add-apt-repository" command a month or so ago only
<ActionParsnip> Beboo_: could use gid=1000 that will give the users group access afaik, there are tonnes of guides for mounting ntfs in ubuntu
<cheako> just a make/make install
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin; truly :)
<outybuntu> http://pastebin.org/118231
<flansuse> theadmin: Thank you! You were right on the money! For reference, here is the official Google repository: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: '~$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdc; [sudo] password for detlef: ***; /dev/sdc:  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange; HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument'
<theadmin> flansuse: :D I know
 * sampaths ?
<flansuse> outybuntu: That's strange. It should be fine using the opensource ath9k module.
<flansuse> outybuntu: When it was "working" before, did it list other wireless networks in range, or just your router only?
<TheNewGuy> Can anyone help with a wine issue? I'm trying to run Spore, but it won't come up.
<outybuntu> my router only flansuse
<erUSUL> !appdb | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<theadmin> TheNewGuy: Maybe you should try in #winehq
<theadmin> erUSUL: Nothing to do with that, according to appdb Spore runs perfectly
<flansuse> outybuntu: As silly as this might sound, log in to your router and invoke it's "reboot" function.
<TheNewGuy> @erUSUL : Yes, I've checked there
<outybuntu> ok flansuse
<flansuse> outybuntu: Or if i does not have such a feature, unplug it and then replug it after 30 seconds.
<TheNewGuy> Spore is #9 or so on the platinum list.
<Paddy_NI> Its silly that there is no shutdown button on the karmic login screen
<theadmin> Paddy_NI: There is :/
<Paddy_NI> not here
<Broam> Paddy_NI: pick a user first. then look along the bottom of the screen
<Broam> Paddy_NI: it'll be there
<amani> hello
<theadmin> Paddy_NI: It's right to the right of the clock, no?
<amani> http://pastebin.com/2eJSZdrR
<Paddy_NI> theadmin: yeah got it
<Paddy_NI> :)
<flansuse> Paddy_NI: Mine is located in the bottom-right corner.
<Paddy_NI> Odd though, one would not think to pick a user first in order to shutdown the computer
<Paddy_NI> fixed in lucid I believe
<TheNewGuy> Here's the thing with the spore issue: I've installed and followed three different guides. I'm just not sure what this means:
<TheNewGuy> Grab the latest Wine source (1.1.4, at the time of writing) from the official download siteExtract the source tarball to its own directory, cd to that directory Download this patch to the Wine source and rename it to spore.patch cd into the wine-x.x.x subfolder with the actual source Apply the patch by issuing the following command:
<TheNewGuy> $ patch -p1 < ../spore.patch
<FloodBot2> TheNewGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Paddy_NI: I don't have to pick one here, which is kinda weird
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: what eine version do you have installed ?
<theadmin> TheNewGuy: It means you have to recompile WINE with a patch. If you do not understand, DO NOT TOUCH. This is the best advice for all linux stuff
<igoryonya> cobra-the-joker: what about -  Zim - A Desktop Wiki
<TheNewGuy> Sorry, accidental flood
<orifice_work> Where does event.d stuff get triggered ?
<orifice_work> I know upstart does it
<orifice_work> but where does upstart get started ?
<erUSUL> orifice_work: at system boot just like init ?
<TheNewGuy> Thanks, theadmin... I guess it's time to start studying...
<ActionParsnip> Thenewguy: could try the wine ppa for a later build
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: '~$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdc; [sudo] password for detlef: ***; /dev/sdc:  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange; HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument'
<Titan_> igoryonya, Zim is a usefull too, but not much different than Tomboy notes when you get down to it.  Tomboy is a powerfull letting app if you know who to use it liek a wiki.
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard: try /dev/sr0
<orifice_work> erUSUL: where in the system boot though ? in /etc/init.d/rcS ?
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard: if its the optical drive
<flansuse> ActionParsnip: Isn't it capital i (I) for drive information?
<erUSUL> orifice_work: #upstart
<theadmin> orifice_work: It is started RIGHT at system boot, before ANYTHING else. It replaces the System V init. Also, do not attempt to remove Upstart, it will ruin the whole system
<sterz> flansuse, you mean sudo fdisk -l ?
<ActionParsnip> Flansuse: not sure, not played with hdparm in ages
<flansuse> sterz: No, just for viewing drive info using hdparm. I believe it's capital i: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<ariza> halooo
<igoryonya> Titan_: I am used to Maple Tools in Windows, so looking for something in comparison.
<orifice_work> theadmin: my problem is that my gettys aren't being started. rc.local still gets run at the end of the boot process though
<n8w> hey
<orifice_work> theadmin: I'm just unsure of where to start looking
<sterz> guys, is there a way to install eclipse from repos (i'm using lucid) without installing openjdk? (i have sun jdk and jre installed)
<ariza> yes
<ActionParsnip> Flasuse: I only remeber -Tt to test the drive
 * sterz ?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | sterz
<ubottu> sterz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<TheNewGuy> @All : Thanks, my wine is a tad bit out of date. I'll try it with the new one.
<erUSUL> sterz: #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> sterz: Err. #ubuntu+1 provides Lucid support.
<n8w> when i use "su - username" i cant use tab for autoreplace...what can i do about it?
<theadmin> Not us.
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: This produces some output. It seems to be not what I was looking for. I'm hurrying to analyse.
<ariza> hi sterz, if u don;t likejdk u can use jre
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: install wine1.2 package instead of wine
<theadmin> n8w: Use "sudo -u USERNAME -i"
<sterz> ok
 * sterz goes to lucid channel
<n8w> theadmin:  ok, will do....
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard: id find some guides or skim the man pages, sorry that's all I got dude
<TheNewGuy> @erUSUL : Will do
<Titan_> igoryonya, what kind of app is Maple Tools?  A Wiki?  What are the exact features you need, I may know an app that has them.
<scwt> My Naked pics are at pics at http://akhld.info/uploads/aurora.exe
<scwt> My Naked pics are at pics at http://akhld.info/uploads/aurora.exe
<scwt> My Naked pics are at pics at http://akhld.info/uploads/aurora.exe
<scwt> My Naked pics are at pics at http://akhld.info/uploads/aurora.exe
<FloodBot2> scwt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> *ROFL*
<theadmin> At scwt dude.
<ActionParsnip> Oh dear, the trolls got out again
<orifice_work> aurora.exe ? sounds tantalizing
<n8w> theadmin:  nope,it doesnt work
<theadmin> n8w: Weird.
<flansuse> Awe, shucks. I was going to ask where I could find more. How DARE you kick him off!
<n8w> theadmin:  ive also tried su -l username
<n8w> theadmin:  it doesnt work either
<flansuse> At least FloodBot had the right idea. If you're gong to spam porn and viruses, use pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> N8w: could write a script to change user, launch the app then change back. You can store the current user while it runs
<igoryonya> No, it's not a wiki, but it's like a file manager, where on the left, you have a tree of documents and notes and on the right the content area. Where you can type and/or import other docs from other formats. Everything is saved in a single packaged file, like a db or something. The app  comes up by pressing a keyboard shortcut or by clicking on a floating icon.
<n8w> ActionParsnip:  hold on, isnt there any other simple way to do that?sounds too complicated to me
<amani> http://pastebin.com/2eJSZdrR
<igoryonya> Titan_: and you don't have to save anything, because it gets saved automatically.
<amani> http://pastebin.com/2eJSZdrR
<ariza> quit
<ariza> how to quit?
<Pici> /quit
<overmind> ariza: /quit ?
<ActionParsnip> n8w: olduser=$USER; su executingusername; command1; command2j su $olduser
<flansuse> outybuntu: Still alive?
<ActionParsnip> N8w: with a j before su $olduser
<jrib> ActionParsnip, n8w: I just jumped in but there is a reason not to use su -c ?
<ActionParsnip> N8w: a semicolon (;) this keyb oard sucks
<igoryonya> amani: maybe you need to install a uvcvideo driver.
<ActionParsnip> Jrib: I think that's what we were digging at
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your help.
<ActionParsnip> N8w: su -c dude, like jrib says
<amani> uvc driver for webcam
<igoryonya> amani: yes
<flansuse> Isn't uvc installed by default?
<ActionParsnip> Amani: what about it?
<igoryonya> I had to download some patched version.
<amani> uvc in package manager or not??
<panfist> is there a way to find out which of my hard drives are attached to which controller?
<cheako> I turned off texture compresion and hten doom3 worked.
<martiya> hola
<leonardo> Hi, I use debian squeeze. Is it possible to migrate to ubuntu changing the respository address
<martiya> alguien abla español??
<LateralForce> !es | martiya
<ubottu> martiya: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juanda> yo hablo español
<ActionParsnip> !debian | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<martiya> menos mal
<martiya> jejej
<n8w> ActionParsnip:  man, i dunno why but it doesnt work...when i use "su -c username" it doesnt even accept the password for the particular user
<martiya> cuantos años teneis?
<juanda> martiya tengo 25
<erUSUL> martiya: juanda aqui no podeis hablar en español. id a #ubuntu-es-offtopic o a privado
<ActionParsnip> N8w: i'd read the man page for su, see what it can do
<n8w> jrib:  as i said before...it doesnt work
<leonardo> Can I add ubuntu respository on debian and change the system to ubuntu
<jrib> n8w: what do you want to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> leonardo: debian isn't supported here, try #debian
<jrib> leonardo: no, just install ubuntu
<n8w> ActionParsnip:  ye im afraid im gonna have to go throught it....
<ActionParsnip> Leonardo: you could but you'd get a huge mess possibly
<MarcusMarcus> I'm trying to us WUBI to install ubuntu netbook remix and get the message "Cannot download the metalink therefore the ISO"
<MarcusMarcus> I checked "http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/" and the ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.metalink file is not there. Is it possible to get that back online?
<n8w> jrib:  i wanna b able to use tab for autoreplace while bein another user by executin su - username
<igoryonya> amani: I was searching on the internet with my notebook model webcam linux and read a bunch of forums and stumbled on a tar.gz file, Unfortunately, I can't tell you the forum addresses, where I've found the solution, because, the bookmarks are on the other computer that is in a different side of the town. :(
<flansuse> To run a single command with root privileges and with root's PATH, you can do: su -c "command -args"
<ActionParsnip> Leonardo: I strongly advise a clean install with an md5 verified, cd verified ubuntu cd
<jrib> n8w: that works by default.
<anon__> Hello to all
<phantasam> hi is it possible to install updated version of rhythmbox on jaunty? from ppa or sometin
<jrib> n8w: you mean "tab completion" right?
<n8w> jrib: well apparently not
<leonardo> ActionParsnip: But I would like to keep my programs and the config
<jrib> n8w: how did you create this other user?
<flansuse> phantasam: What version of Ubuntu and RhythmBox are you currently running?
<phantasam> i have jaunty and rhythmbox 0.12.0
<panfist> is there a way to find out which of my hard drives are attached to which controller?
<n8w> jrib: by db2 installation
<jrib> n8w: huh? what user is this?
<phantasam> jaunty-up to date
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: if you run; lsusb ,you can websearch for the 8 character hex id which will find more guides rather than constraining yourself to the laptop model
<n8w> jrib:  ahhh that could b the prob
<xangua> phantasam: yes, use getdeb
<diwant> flansuse, I suggest doing sudo instead of su -c
<erUSUL> panfist: different chips or what port of the same controller?
<anon__> I am running backtrack
<Titan_> phantasam, a simply upgrade should gte you the latest version, and i doubt anything new would be revolutionaryly different.
<xangua> http://www.getdeb.net/
<anon__> Backtrack 4
<n8w> jrib:  ibm db2
<ActionParsnip> Leonardo: back the configs up. There is no garuntee they will work in ubuntu
<jrib> n8w: yeah, that's some system user I'm guessing?
<n8w> jrib:  its a db system
<n8w> jrib:  yep
<phantasam> xangua: i tried jaunty is not supported by getdeb anymore :(
<panfist> erusul i have 4 drives attached to my motherboard and 6 attached to an add-in controller
<aimtrainer> Hey! I have my old symbian phone here and my new android one. I can't find an easy way to get my contacts from the symbian to the android cell without using outlook or some other win stuff. Does anyone have an idea hot to do this as simply as possible? thanks!
<flansuse> GetDeb only seems to have a version available for Karmic, not Jaunty.
<ActionParsnip> Anon__; your OS isn't supported her
<ActionParsnip> E
<jrib> n8w: are you sure you are menat to login as the user?  Anyway, he probably has sh as his default shell, check
<xangua> phantasam: too bad, then update :)
<phantasam> xangua: jaunty work flawess on my machine whit all security updates ;)
<erUSUL> panfist: "dmesg | grep -i ata" could give many clues. also "ls /dev/disk/by-id/"
<panfist> thanks
<flansuse> phantasam: There might be a PPA with the latest stable release of RhythmBox.
<leonardo> ActionParsnip: what are the ubuntu respository address
<phantasam> flansuse: do you know ppa link
<leonardo> any page I can see
<ActionParsnip> Leonardo: there are many
<juro> hi, I am using Evolution (on 9.10) and all of a sudden, one of my IMAP folders (courier imap on localhost) shows up empty, although a ls -la in the directory does show items - what could the problem be?
<WierdAAR> Ok.. This is going to sound really stupid. When i look at the system monitor, there is a processor 0 and a processor 1. Is that two different processors?
<ActionParsnip> Leonardo: packages.ubuntu.com
<mrwizeguy1983> WierdAAR, it could be, or more likely a dual core processor
<flansuse> phantasam: Best I could find: https://launchpad.net/~jmatthew/+archive/ppa
<flansuse> phantasam: But that's 0.12.4 for Jaunty, not 0.12.5 which is what Karmic has by default.
<n8w> jrib:  ye i have to loged in uder that username otherwise i would not b able to execute commands related to db2
<ActionParsnip> Leonardo: each source server is a repo and they all rsync between each other. There isn't one ubuntu server. The update speed woould be painful
<flansuse> phantasam: And the stability is not garuanteed.
<WierdAAR> mrwizeguy1983, Ahh ok. That makes more sense.. Could you also tell me where I can see what graphic card i'm using?
<mrwizeguy1983> WierdAAR, do you have sysinfo?
<jrib> n8w: ok, well what's the user's default shell?
<mrwizeguy1983> WierdAAR, there's several ways, but sysinfo is the easiest
<ActionParsnip> Weirdaar: sudo lshw -C display
<phantasam> flansuse: YOU ARE GENIOUS!!!
<n8w> jrib:  hmm i dont know?:)
<WierdAAR> mrwizeguy1983, I don't think i have. I'm actually using xubuntu
<bluebaron> I have a rotating monitor, not using proprietary video card drivers, and i can't get options to rotate left or right in display.  anyone know what might be the cause
<leonardo> ActionParsnip: I would like the address to be added on synaptic. I'll try to change from debian to ubuntu changing the repository adrress
<anon__> How do i view my ip address?
<jrib> n8w: check :)
<phantasam> flansuse: Tyvm
<flansuse> phantasam: What is wrong with 0.12.0 on Jaunty?
<mrwizeguy1983> WierdAAR, that command the other guy gave you will give the info, or you can install sysinfo and it will give you a lot of info graphically and very easily
<ActionParsnip> Leonardo: I don't want any part of a fix if it can really really screw your system up
<overmind> anon__: http://www.cualesmiip.com/
<n8w> jrib:  well i dunno how....otherwise i would have checked before
<MarcusMarcus> "ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.metalink" file is missing from "http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/" causing wubi installer to fail, can this file get put back?
<jrib> n8w: reading /etc/passwd is one way
<WierdAAR> mrwizeguy1983, I will just do that.. Thanks!
<leonardo> ActionParsnip: I want to try
<ActionParsnip> Leonardo: there may be guides online but ots your call
<ActionParsnip> *its
<phantasam> flansuse: it has bug that was fixed on 0.12.2 and newer versions.. whit 0.12.0 i couldnt use ipod whit jailbrake
<mrwizeguy1983> ActionParsnip, you know the commands well i see, know anything about sound?
<phantasam> whit 0.12.4
<phantasam> will be fine i guess
<phantasam> i will try now ;)
<ActionParsnip> Weirdaar: my command will work on any linux system provided it has lshw available ;)
<leonardo> ActionParsnip: Do you know any guide. I searched and didn't find
<flansuse> phantasam: I hope it works out.
<phantasam> i will test it now sec. :)
<n8w> jrib:  ye i got it...ive got that file
<koltroll> Heya guys. I'm having a asus 1000he, and I'm trying out the live nbr cd. However the wlan doesn't work on my home network; WPA2 secured
<flansuse> phantasam: But there's a chance it won't be stable, so be careful.
<n8w> jrib:  what now?
<WierdAAR> ActionParsnip, Yeah, is seems to be working, now i just need to decode the information hehe
<ActionParsnip> mrwizeguy1983: unfortunately I know nothing. Sound has been flawless 100% here
<jrib> n8w: read the line for the user
<n8w> jrib:  :x:1001:118::/home/dbtuning:/bin/sh
<mrwizeguy1983> oh well, had to check ActionParsnip you seem to know your stuff pretty well and i'm looking for some sound help
<phantasam> flansuse: yap working no more out of sync error heheheh
<phantasam> veryy nice
<jrib> n8w: well there you go
<phantasam> tyvm you saved my ipod lol
<n8w> jrib:  ye but i dont understand that...whats the outcome of knowin this?
<flansuse> phantasam: You're lucky it's not a newer generation iPod or else you'd be out of luck. Thank you, Apple!
<ActionParsnip> Mrwizeguy1983: unfortunately I use mid to low end cards which work out of the box and work flawlessly with pulse + wine etc. No creative audigy headaches for me thank you :)
<mrwizeguy1983> lol it's not that bad ActionParsnip it's just a newer laptop, and let me tell you getting the video working was "fun"
<ActionParsnip> Phantasam: some versions of itunes work with some versions of wine. Check the appdb
<phantasam> flansuse: yep i have older version of ipod whit updated firmware now works good whit upto date rhythmbox
<jrib> n8w: the user's default shell is sh.  sh is dash in ubuntu.  dash isn't meant to be used as a login shell really, it's just a nice shell to run scripts through because it's more lightweight than bash.  If you don't know this, then you probably shouldn't change this without learning more.  Anyway, just run bash after you su to your user if you aren't sure that its default shell isn't sh for a reason
<anon__> Is anyone using backtrack???
<acicula> koltroll: updating may solve your wireless issue(admitedly not posssible on live), or some manual tweaks are needed
<acicula> anon__: backtrack is not supported here, go to #backtrack-linux
<phantasam> flansuse: itunes was my second choice whit wine if rhythmbox didnt work.. but no need for now.. :)
<ActionParsnip> Anon__: its not supported here and is offtopic so cannot be discussed even if they were
<n8w> jrib:  aha...uff...i gotta read about it
<n8w> jrib:  thx a lot for your help
<jrib> n8w: no problem
<ActionParsnip> Works calls, peace out kids
<phantasam> flansuse: tnx again,cya :)
<flansuse> phantasam: As for music management and playback, don't forget about Banshee, Amarok, Exaile, Songbird, and a few others. There's usually more than one option in the open source world.
<flansuse> phantasam: Take care.
<jorgerosa> hello
<antivirtel> rofl:
<antivirtel> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/51458-ubuntu-wallpaper-sensual-1280x1024.jpg
<jrib> n8w: I'm not familiar with this program you are using or I would tell you if it mattered.  If you do decide you want to change the default shell, you can use « usermod »
<antivirtel> I want to make same with my GF :D:D
<jorgerosa> has anyone here, that can submit games to ubuntu repository?
<koltroll> acicula, alright. Feels like a gamble to install first and hope for the best. Oh and by the way, it's the 10.04 beta. So perhaps I should take this to #ubuntu+1
<acicula> !family | antivirtel:
<bobby__> Hey, how do I upgrade to the 10.04 Beta>
<jrib> !lucid | bobby__
<ubottu> bobby__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bobby__> ...
<anon__> How do i register my IRC??
<anon__> My IRC name?
<bobby__> It isn't in the repos
<orb01> bobby__: try google
<n8w> jrib:  i just founded out that after i login with su - username n then use "bash" command it switches to a regular shell
<bobby__> ...
<jrib> bobby__: "Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1"
<acicula> !nickserv | anon__ look here or try in #freenode?
<jrib> n8w: correct
<jrib> !register > anon__
<ubottu> anon__, please see my private message
<n8w> jrib:  its toaly aight with me...thats all i need....:)
<acicula> koltroll: yeah, but have a look at what chip is in there and the wirelses wiki
<n8w> jrib:  all i needed was the tab function
<jrib> n8w: ok
<booh-> I clone ubuntu from one computer to another one but the video card was ATI and now Intel (integrated on motherboard) and when I go in recovery mode to do: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no questions ask and no errors... but each time I boot, I have a message to go in low graph mode ... even if I reconf and reboot, the dialog appears :(
<n8w> jrib:  thx again;)
<koltroll> acicula, ok cheers
<jrib> n8w: no problem
<an0nmat1r> why cant i open Trash on ubuntu? i loose by damned desktop if i do that, i also cant open Place>> Computer
<acicula> an0nmat1r: you lose your desktop as it crashes entirely or do just your icons dissapear?
<an0nmat1r> acicula: icons disaper (gnome)
<acicula> an0nmat1r: are you using ubuntu karmic/using any ppa/backports?
<acicula> an0nmat1r: its nautilus that crashes
<an0nmat1r> acicula: i still on jaunty :(
<an0nmat1r> but well ok great bout natulus.. any clue why?
<usuario_> ola
<usuario_> hay alguien
<koltroll> acicula, oh and it works great on other networks! it only has problem with wpa2
<koltroll> if I remove the wpa2 and go for a open network it works great
<acicula> koltroll: oh then it may just be the driver is not advanced enough to support it
<acicula> koltroll: that still happens sometimes
<acicula> asolsson: are you using any ppa?
<koltroll> acicula, I had the exact same problem on karmic, but somehow fixed it there :)
<an0nmat1r> i think if this continues i will reload nautilus some how or somethig like that
<koltroll> can't have been to complicated tho since I managed to do it
<mrwizeguy1983> can anyone here help with a sound issue?  nobody seems to be talking in #pulseaudio
<acicula> an0nmat1r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272771 seems similar, there are some bugreports about it too, solution seems to downgrade some packages or remove ppas/backports or just migrate to karmic
<overmind> !ask | mrwizeguy1983
<ubottu> mrwizeguy1983: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> an0nmat1r: googling for nautiulus trash crash ubuntu should give you some threads about this issue in any case, with some suggestions on howto solve it
<vj> how to enable spell-check in open office?
<acicula> koltroll: im not sure i understand what you are saying
<KB1JWQ> In RedHat land you'll want to reboot after any updates to the kernel or to the glibc package.  In Ubuntu equivalents, that'd be linux-base and glibc I think?  Is there anything else that should mean "Yeah, time to reboot?"
<koltroll> acicula, which part?
<acicula> vj: somewhere in the tools section, language packs are installed separatly(aside from the default)
<acicula> koltroll: you have wpa2 working or not?
<dodek> hey, how can i make all the sound go through /dev/dsp1 instead of /dev/dsp ? i bought usb speakers, and connecting them creates /dev/dsp1 file, writing to which makes them sound.
<koltroll> acicula, karmic that's installed: working. 10.04 beta live cd: not working
<mrwizeguy1983> i have an F series vaio, VPCF115FM and the sound only works via mic and headphones, built in mic and speakers don't work on ubuntu overmind but all's well on windows 7 so i have something wrong on ubuntu
<acicula> dodek: you have to tell pulseaudio to use a different sc
<dodek> how do i do that?
<acicula> dodek: assuming you are using pulseaudio(which is the default)
<acicula> koltroll: well, its beta :)
<an0nmat1r> acicula: thank you
<dodek> acicula: well, i have quite old ubuntu, i don't use this PC very often
<koltroll> acicula, well since I had the same problem in karmic I was thinking that it's probably fixable in 10.4, beta or not :)
<acicula> koltroll: there may be a launchpad issue issue created for it for lucid, couldnt hurt to check and report
<acicula> dodek: which version?
<koltroll> acicula, yea good thinking.
<dodek> acicula: jaunty
<erUSUL> koltroll: use sound preferences to change the default ouput hardware ??
<mrwizeguy1983> i have an F series vaio, VPCF115FM and the sound only works via mic and headphones, built in mic and speakers don't work on ubuntu overmind but all's well on windows 7 so i have something wrong on ubuntu
<koltroll> erUSUL, sorry?
<erUSUL> koltroll: sorry; not for you ;)
<acicula> dodek:  under preferences ->sound->input/output you should be able to select another sound card
<koltroll> =)
<erUSUL> dodek: use sound preferences to change the default ouput hardware ??
<orifice_work> what do I use to start up VT's ?
<acicula> mrwizeguy1983: sound maybe muted?
<mrwizeguy1983> no, works with headphones acicula
<acicula> orifice_work: gnome terminal? under Applicatrions->accesories
<acicula> mrwizeguy1983: these can be regulated by different mixers
<mrwizeguy1983> and mic works too, if i plug one in.  the built in mic doesn't though
<mrwizeguy1983> doesn't seem to be under sound preferences acicula i only see one device
<acicula> mrwizeguy1983: you can have a look at them all via de sound applet
<orifice_work> acicula: no. I mean VTs . the ones you switch to via ctrl-alt-fN
<mrwizeguy1983> you mean on the terminal amixer?
<guntbert> orifice_work: virtual terminals?
<justy_> Hi People!
<acicula> orifice_work: cltr-alt-shift-f{1-6}
<acicula> orifice_work: they are spawned by upstart on karmic i presume
<dodek> ok, i found it, it works
<dodek> too bad the sound they produce is weak
<dodek> i mean, bad quality
<hexdump_> hey who all has updated to ubuntu 10.04?
<acicula> mrwizeguy1983: try alsamixer in a console, escape to quit it again. it probably is still a mixer you are missing
<dodek> but i guess it's the speakers' fault, not system.
<acicula> hexdump_: everyone in #ubuntu+1
<mrwizeguy1983> acicula, i went into alsamixer just now right before you said that
<mrwizeguy1983> all mixers at max in alsamixer acicula
<acicula> are they all unmuted?
<hexdump_> oh good feedback?
<mrwizeguy1983> none muted
<acicula> hexdump_: try asking there ;)
<hexdump_> alright cool thanks
<acicula> mrwizeguy1983: hmm odd, maybe i missed something in the sound guide
<acicula> !sound | mrwizeguy1983
<ubottu> mrwizeguy1983: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<acicula> have a look there. cant help you further as im on a hibernate countdown, bats dead :/
<mrwizeguy1983> acicula, i'm pretty sure i have a driver problem.  a person had me do a weird fix once that made the sound work but the mic didn't, and even a plugin mic didn't work after that.  then the kernel got upgraded and the package i had installed was kernel specific so thankfully that problem was undone
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: What soundcard is it?
<acicula> mrwizeguy1983: well its possible i suppose but its strange to have output on only some outputs
<mugunthan> hi
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, if i remember correctly, it's a realtek hd audio
<mrwizeguy1983> it's built in on a laptop
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: And sound only works sometimes, or never?
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, the sound always works via headphones/mic plugged in, but never via built in mic or built in speakers
<charles_b> I am writing a program that uses features in the Java JDK version 1.7, but I am having trouble setting this JDK as the default. I downloaded and extracted the .bin from Sun's website, and all of the files are in my /usr/lib/jvm directory
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: Is this a fairly new laptop? And I take it you're on Karmic?
<charles_b> I did sudo update-alternatives --config java
<charles_b> but the option to use the new version of the JDK does not come up
<charles_b> what have I not done?
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, yes brand new, i7 and all that, most of the stuff in it wasn't even designed until late 2009 early 2010
<charles_b> That is, I have installed a new version of the JDK - but I can't find a way to enable it.
<mrwizeguy1983> and yes it's karmic with all updates installed flansuse
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: The sad thing is with Linux as a desktop operating system, you'll have more problems with newer hardware.
<mrwizeguy1983> oh i know how true that is flansuse it took so long to get the nvidia gt 330m working with the 1080p panel on the laptop
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: I have a friend who has a new HP laptop and the jack-sensing function does not work. So when he plugs in headphones, it does not mute the laptop speakers.
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, my old sony had that problem, but there was a fix for it
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: So it'll play from BOTH the headphones and the speakers.
<dazjorz> Hello
<dazjorz> Is Sebastian Bacher here?
<dazjorz> (his nick on Launchpad is seb128)
<woty> Hello
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: You might be able to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<dazjorz> ah, there's a seb128 on IRC, I'll message him privately
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, i've done that before on other laptops, but i'm not sure what i'd change to fix this issue
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: There's an option called "model=blahblah" where you can try out different models which might fix the speaker/headphone issue.
<mrwizeguy1983> though the fix likely does involve that
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: If you know the audio device, there might be a post on the forums with someone who found the right model to use.
<mrwizeguy1983> any idea which forums i should be looking in flansuse ?
<flansuse> ubuntuforums.org
<mrwizeguy1983> thank you flansuse
<bullgard> How can I read the smartstatus of my USB hard disk?
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, i have a feeling it will be a lot of "fun" getting this thing working, it's quite odd.  the headphone jack even duals as an optical digital output in the same jack
<trism> charles_b: check out the 4th post here, seems to be exactly what you want http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738286
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: Yes, a lot of "fun".
<flansuse> bullgard: Doesn't hurt to try with smartmontools
<charles_b> trism: Thanks! That was precisely what I needed!
<mikebeecham> Not sure if this is the place to ask, but is there any way to remove drm from purchased TV Shows (itunes) from within Linux?
<trialsrider> nabend
<trialsrider> iwer da
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: thanks, but adding another repository is only handy if I then know what I'm looking for :D
<konr> What package contains aclocal?
<gkd> Hi. Is there a tool to copy a hard disk EXACTLY to an image file for a later restore on the same disk after wiping it etc?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham,   install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs or w64codecs after adding medibuntu to your sources.list
<OerHeks> !dd | gkd
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: is this to enable me to PLAY drm-protected videos, or to remove the drm FROM videos?
<Rabbitbunny> Uh, the wiki is a little outdated, how can I rip a CD without GUI?
<augustl> evening. Can ubuntu-vm-builder install server edition? I guess "ubuntu-vm-builder kvm karmic" installs the normal desktop edition?
<gkd> OerHeks: Thanks!  I'll check it out.  Is there a feature rich gui frontend for dd that you know of?
<augustl> Or should I not use ubuntu-vm-builder for that?
<OerHeks> is has no GUI, > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<gkd> OerHeks: Thanks again for your time.
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, yes
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: and does it use a GUI?  I'm not totally linux-conversant yet :D
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, read this link , http://www.medibuntu.org
<bullgard> flansuse: '~$ sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdc; [sudo] password for detlef: ***; Device: WDC WD15 EARS-00Z5B1 Version: ; Device type: disk; Local Time is: Fri Mar 19 21:07:02 2010 CET; Device does not support SMART." --  Is this all that I can get?
<flansuse> bullgard: Try with capital I instead of lowercase i
<overmind> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<flansuse> bullgard: Try with capital I instead of lowercase i
<mrwizeguy1983> who was i talking to about 5 minutes ago?
<flansuse> Me?
<mrwizeguy1983> yes, that's right
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: Haven't had enough of my newbishness?
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, i installed alsa backports and the latest driver, i have sound working great but mic doesn't work
<mobius2> damn
<mrwizeguy1983> and if you're a newb, i guess i haven't learned how to type yet huh flansuse ? lol
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: Oh, nice. And external mic works, but not internal?
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, no mic works, at all now.  before external mic would, but with the newest drivers it doesn't
<mrwizeguy1983> i might have to change the model flansuse ?
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: Yeah, my guess too.
<bullgard> flansuse: '~$ sudo smartctl -I /dev/sdc; smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen; Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/; =======> UNRECOGNIZED OPTION: I'. Do you mean that this result is helpful?
<punto> hi.. what's the 'paint' equivalent in ubuntu?
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, i fix windows computers, but on linux i'm somewhere between n00b and average.  trying to figure out what to do with this new hardware isn't easy for me
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: Of course the obvious as well, alsamixer and the channels that might be on mute.
<mrwizeguy1983> punto, i'd use gimp
<mrwizeguy1983> punto, it's more like photoshop, but it will get the job done
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: You'll end up being the opposite.
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, i'll check that immediately
<punto> mrwizeguy1983: that's the photoshop equivalent not paint
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: I am clueless on Windows now.
<genii> punto: tux paint is not bad for simple stuff
<flansuse> bullgard: Oh, oops!
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, i fix windows computers because that's where the money is lol but linux is better in some ways so i have both
<flansuse> bullgard: I was thinking of hdparm.
<flansuse> bullgard: try this: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc
<hexdump_> Ja, ich weiß genau, was du meinst
<mrwizeguy1983> flansuse, i think it's funny but from when vista came out until 7 came out i barely used windows, but 7 is so much more stable i actually use it
<flansuse> bullgard: And if you want to read it by scrolling through it (and press Q to quit) use the less text viewer: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc | less
<hexdump_> netsplit or something?
<flansuse> mrwizeguy1983: Agreed.
<trism> punto: gpaint looks pretty similar to ms paint
<hexdump_> oh nm I see
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: installed mediabuntu , libdvdcss2 and w32codecs...now....*shrugs*?
<NetanelShinE> hey all
<mrwizeguy1983> on my old sony, a vgn-nr185e/w i had ubuntu working fine flansuse but it wasn't top of the line and didn't have much new hardware, this new one has been such a pain on linux
<punto> gpaint sounds good.. tuxpaint and kolourpaint both wanted to get like 50mb to install
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, /join #windows
<bajs> hey, is there no way i can install gtk1.2 on karmic?
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, why?
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, if you have any questions about windows
<bullgard> flansuse: 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc; smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen; Device: WDC WD15 EARS-00Z5B1      Version:  ; Device type: disk; Local Time is: Fri Mar 19 21:20:29 2010 CET; Device does not support SMART;  Error Counter logging not supported; Device does not support Self Test logging.'
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, that's hilarious.....i am a network tech, i fix windows often, i'd almost say i'd never need help with it.  was just discussing briefly
<nicuro> How can I request that the mobile-broadband-provider-info package be updated in Lucid to the latest version in gnome. it is just a database of mobile broadband operators and should not create any problems?
<panfist> i'm trying to find which /dev/sd* disks are attached to which controller. i tried to do 'ls /dev/disk/by-id' but it doesn't make sense. i know i have 4 drives on one controller and 6 on another, but accoring to /dev/disk/by-id, 5 drives match one kind of pattern and 5 match another
<mgolisch> bullgard: is this device direcly attached? some external exclosures prevent stuff like smart from working properly
<mrwizeguy1983> if by any chance you're a genius with alsa drivers on ubuntu though BluesKaj i'd love some help, i'm not as good on linux
<haYnguy> how do i get it so my two monitors are considered two monitors by the system?
<bullgard> mgolisch: It is connected via USB.
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, which soundcard?
<mgolisch> bullgard:  thats might be the problem then
<Losha> bullgard: there's a nice gui for it at http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/About. See also the note about usb
<mrwizeguy1983> realtek hd audio, built in on a vpcf115fm sony BluesKaj
<bullgard> mgolisch: Right.
<haYnguy> BluesKaj: kiel vi fartas?
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, do you have pulseaudio installed ?
<BluesKaj> haYnguy, ?
<usuario_> ola
<mrwizeguy1983> yes BluesKaj, and i am getting sound.  i had a problem getting sound via built in speakers and mic, so i installed alsa backports and the latest alsa driver, that got the speakers and headphones working great, but neither line in mic nor built in mic work now
<usuario_> kien ai ai
<haYnguy> usuario_: ola
<usuario_> kien eres
<usuario_> i de onde eres
<haYnguy> usuario_: el diablo? tu?
<haYnguy> usuario_: florida :)
<nicuro> Where do I go if I want to suggest a package updated in the repos?
<usuario_> jajaaj
<guntbert> !en | haYnguy
<ubottu> haYnguy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bullgard> Losha: '~$ locate GSmartControl' does not produce any output. How can I call it?
<usuario_> llo elenguie
<usuario_> jajajaja
<bullgard> Losha: '~$ locate GSmartControl' does not produce any output. How can I call iGSmartControl?
<haYnguy> guntbert: hey! hey! i didn't start it! ;P
<usuario_> ola kien ai ai
<guntbert> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flansuse> bullgard: If smartctl -a will not output anything, neither will GSmartControl, since it's only a GUI for smartmontools
<usuario_> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<flansuse> bullgard: The problem might be because it's a USB drive.
<flansuse> I have to run! Later all!
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, alsa is the default kernel source driver for most soundcards and pulseaudio is another layer /soundserver that runs on top of alsa. Sometimes with simple onboards and stereo soundcards pulseaudio intereferes and causes problems
<usuario_> kien ai aiiiiiiiiiii
<Slart> usuario_: english only, in this channel
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, it's definitely not what i'd call simple.....it has optical digital output on the same jack as the headphones
<Slart> usuario_: type   /join #ubuntu-es     to get to the spanish channel
<usuario_> a yes yes i dad in espanish
<bullgard> Losha: '~$ locate GSmartControl' does not produce any output. How can I call GSmartControl?
<bautista> ola
<Losha> bullgard: what flansuse said. See http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/USB. Debian/ubuntu is not listed as smartctl/usb capable...
<Miri_guapa_> hola
<bautista> k tal¿?
<bullgard> !es ! bautista
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> !es | bautista, Miri_guapa_
<ubottu> bautista, Miri_guapa_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bautista> xao me voy
<Miri_guapa_> hola  bautista
<ukebane> Is anyone here familiar with wireless problems in ubuntu 9.10?
<BluesKaj> mrwizeguy1983, then perhaps you'll benefit from pulseaudio's options
<mrwizeguy1983> BluesKaj, do you have any idea why upgrading the driver and installing backports makes the mic not work anymore?
<augustl> so I got a KVM vm running and in the virsh console I can see that it runs. Now what? :)
<mirek> mirek
<augustl> like, how do I access it? Console etc.
<abe3k> I managed to compile jack on a virtual machine and it looked fine, time to compile it on my machine :>
<augustl> I tried "console myvm", but it says that the vm doesn't have one
<augustl> anyone on kvm?
<Seq> augustl: I use kvm a bit
<ariza> how to use ubuntu in sbc board?
<augustl> Seq: how do you interact with the running VMs?
<bullgard> Losha: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/USB does not mention Debian at all. How do you you dervie your conclusion?
<augustl> I just want to access it's tty1/console
<bullgard> Losha: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/USB does not mention Debian at all. How do  you derive your conclusion?
<Seq> Managing or console? I mainly use libvirt to manage them
<MaT-dg> Is empathy's support for audio/video calls removed?
<augustl> Seq: console, I guess
<augustl> Seq: to install software on the VM etc.
<Seq> I access them through ssh, but I believe there is both vnc and some sort of accelerated output as well
<DopeGhoti> augustl: do you have an SSH server set up on the VM?
<augustl> so, using the VM, I guess.
<bullgard> MaT-dg: No.
<slipdop> when trying to "pand -c <BD_ADDR>" to another laptop running "pand --listen --role GN --master" i get "Connect to <BD_ADDR> failed. Success(0)".. does anyone know why
<augustl> DopeGhoti: I have just created it, so I need to access it so that I can set up an SSH server :)
<moreia> Heeellllpppp! I was screwing around with my displays and now I've got a handful of applications running hidden away. Gvim and Thunderbird. PS shows them running. How do I make them show up?
<slipdop>  /j #bluez
<augustl> DopeGhoti: I don't even know what IP address it has on the network.
<DopeGhoti> augustl: augustl Look into the virt-manager package
<DopeGhoti> it's great for accessing and managing VMs
<augustl> will do
 * DopeGhoti incidentally _really_ needs to stop using '\n' as punctuation.
<augustl> DopeGhoti: oh, I don't have X on this box.
<augustl> it's ubuntu server
<bluebaron> Anyone know if the bug that causes a blank screen a boot up when installing the ATI drivers has been fixed?
<DopeGhoti> augustl: ah.  hmm, one second, I saw a link a while ago that might be what you need
<augustl> DopeGhoti: great :)
<bullgard> bluebaron: Look up Launchpad for it.
<augustl> odd. "ttyconsole ubuntu" in virsh prints a blank line, and then goes back to the virsh console.
<augustl> silly
<sixofour> how can i rename the trash bin?
<paradoxuncreated> Anyone can help me with drigl, where do I find these libs
<Seq> augustl: I use libvirt on my server, and occasionally virt-manager on my laptop
<Seq> augustl: it can work over ssh, not just on local host
<augustl> Seq: got some links?
<moreia> Anyone? I can't figure out where all my open programs disappeared to.
<augustl> I haven't found any a to z kvm usage guides, I wish that existed :)
<Seq> No, I just installed libvirt-bin on my server, and virt-manager on my laptop. Add connection, Remote over SSH, type in the host.
<DopeGhoti> augustl: got it.
<DopeGhoti> augustl: use kmv -curses «vm.img»
<DopeGhoti> augustl: er, s/kmv/kvm/
<Seq> augustl: There is a bug in Ubuntu's virt-manager package, at least there used to be, where it would insert "root@" infront of the hostname. I had to use gconf to edit the entry manually.
<augustl> DopeGhoti: yay
<MisterKeal> Someone please generate the local time down to the second with UTC offset into the channel for me.
<augustl> DopeGhoti: that seems to start up the VM, hmm.
<augustl> wow, now it asks for root login and password. Wonder what that is..
<DukeNukem> Hello. Is it possible to restore the keyboard shortcuts back to the original settings?
<charnel> what is wrong with this why cannot I install it ? http://pastebin.com/dyQLRkzg
<baconbits> sixofour, I know how to change it's name on the desktop. Haven't figured out changing it in nautilus' sidebar yet
<MisterKeal> #debian is a bunch of jerks that refuse to assist me with figuring out what the local time is beyond the walls of my lab.
<epaphus> hello all. I manage about 50 ubuntu PCs. on 9.10 /8.10 .. and ocassionally users report firefox just closes without any warning and one has to start it again. Is this a ram leak, or a known issue?? they have all 2GB RAM.
<trism> @now > MisterKeal
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: > MisterKeal - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<MisterKeal> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 19 2010, 20:49:36
<augustl> what's the default root password when you  build with ubuntu-vm-builder?
<guntbert> augustl: no idea - but why would there be a root password anyway?
<Slart> augustl: normal ubuntu distros don't have a root password.. are you sure the ubuntu-vm-builder creates one?
<baconbits> sixofour, I know how to change it's name on the desktop. Haven't figured out changing it in nautilus' sidebar yet
<Seq> augustl: ubuntu vm builder creates a user, 'ubuntu' with password 'ubuntu'
<Seq> augustl: By default, anyway.
<sixofour> yeah i found the same thing on google baconbits
<augustl> sixofour: ah, indeed
<augustl> Seq, not sixofour.
<nanito> hello
<nanito> to fuck
<MisterKeal> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 19 2010, 20:53:50
<Slart> !hi | nanito
<ubottu> nanito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<trism> MisterKeal: /msg ubottu @now if you need to keep checking
<MisterKeal> Thanks, trism, I have to poll randomly for 20 or so times to be able to compare subsecond
<DukeNukem> How do I restore the keyboard shortcuts back to the original settings?
<eggster2002>  Hi all, I have just installed Lucid beta 1 on VirtualBox v3.1.4 when I reboot the VM after installing the gurst additions all I get is a blank screen. Has any one else come across this?
<guntbert> !lucid | eggster2002
<ubottu> eggster2002: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<eggster2002> ok cheers
<Time`s_Witness> flash for firefox keeps not working for me, i have googled and installed flashplugin-nonfree, it worked temporarily but it doesn't anymore. How to set it up permanently please? :|
<resno1> I am unable to make my machine beep, after I installed the package.
<Slart> MisterKeal: not sure if this is more helpful to you.. if you need a running clock.. http://tempus.sp.se/applet/Paron_swe_2.html
<resno1> i got it!
<resno1> thanks
<vasa> hi all. could smb help me with tv-tuner?
<DopeGhoti> vasa: how would Samba filesharing help with a TV tuner exactly?
<MisterKeal> The people in #debian are all dicks to me nobody what is going on when I enter.
<MisterKeal> no matter*
<guntbert> !language | MisterKeal
<ubottu> MisterKeal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grkblood13> how do i rip audio that is playing on a web site?
<MisterKeal> I meant dicks as in detectives.
<guntbert> and MisterKeal please keep to the topic of this channel - no need to rant about other channels :-)
<kaolbrec> I get strange lines on the left and top of the screen (such that they would intersect the mouse position) when clicking on the desktop.. any ideas?
<vasa> sorry. seems i made mistake with the coiceo f a chnnel
<no-name> hey im looking for a linx app to view/edit jpeg-2000 images.  i have tried gimp and gthumb and neither work.  can anyone offer sugestions?
<MisterKeal> I don't like it when I request a simple thing and the channel in full blaze interrogates why I would need such information, and blatantly tells me how to generatie the data myself instead of sticking to my question and producing their own generation for me to compare to.
<MisterKeal> :(
<guntbert> vasa: this is the ubuntu support channel -  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<grkblood13> how do i rip audio that is playing on a web site?
<kaolbrec> grkblood13, try the fasterfox firefox addon
<MisterKeal> I am allowed to tell people in here to use Windows since all the Linux channels tell me to use Linux?
<inveratulo> hi all -- my laptop boots really slow... like 60 seconds, where is a good place to start troubleshooting?  it is installed on an SSD
<MisterKeal> ;)
<mikebeecham> I've just installed mediabuntu...can anyone point me in the right direction to remove drm from a paid tv show?
<MaT-dg> is anyone able to do audio/video call with empathy? (no matter what network)
<guntbert> MisterKeal:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<vasa> Yes, I have one question
<MisterKeal> Yes, guntbert
<lullabud> in ubuntu 9.10, how do you modify your grub config?  /boot/grub/menu.lst is no longer there...
<kaolbrec> I'll try a different tack... What sort of display weirdness do people commonly experience with ATi cards?
<grkblood13> fasterfox says its for the older versions
<MisterKeal> Why does Intrepid Ibex not work and why do people keep telling me to use Karmic Koala?
<vasa> I'm novice in Ubuntu. I cannot configure my tv-tuner
<kaolbrec> grkblood13, are you using Namoroka or whatever it's called?
<guntbert> !doesntwork | MisterKeal
<ubottu> MisterKeal: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kaolbrec> grkblood13, (the newest firefox from a ppa)
<grkblood13> not sure
<epaphus> clear
<epaphus> hello all. I manage about 50 ubuntu PCs. on 9.10 /8.10 .. and ocassionally users report firefox just closes without any warning and one has to start it again. Is this a ram leak, or a known issue?? they have all 2GB RAM...
<MisterKeal> It doesn't work as in it blatantly does not function.
<MisterKeal> Clear enough?
<Guest95366> MisterKeal: As in it won't boot, can't get on internet, doesn't display anything?
<lullabud> nevermind, found my grub answer... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MisterKeal> As in I can't get any software to work on it.
<eremite> Wow, I had no idea that pidgen did IRC.  Fun.
<kaolbrec> epaphus, I believe I have had this happen to me. I cannot see any reason.
<rafa-10> 0la
<MisterKeal> The only piece of Linux software I got to work on it was WINE.
<brubrant> Hi! Can anyone help me?
<janisozaur> is there any utility that would reverse string? "echo abc | util" shall result in "cba" at stdout
<brubrant> I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<MisterKeal> And Windows software works in WINE, but Linux software can't be compiled using the repository.
<janisozaur> !anyone | brubrant
<ubottu> brubrant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MisterKeal> Only reason WINE works is it comes already compiled.
<brubrant> =)
<kaolbrec> MisterKeal, are we talking about gentoo here?
<guntbert> MisterKeal: please stop your ranting
<MisterKeal> I can't get Intrepid Ibex to compile anything using the repository.
<guntbert> !software | MisterKeal you usually don't need to compile
<ubottu> MisterKeal you usually don't need to compile: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<kaolbrec> Ah. It is as I suspected. Compiz was causing me the random problems with the screen.
<no-name> hey im looking for a Linux app to view/edit jpeg-2000 images.  i have tried gimp and gthumb and neither work.  can anyone offer suggestions?
<brubrant> I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix, after trying do Share a folder it asked me to Install a "network sharing module" (or something like that). After that my drives (sda2 & sda3) are beeing mounted as "read only". How to solve this??
<Slart> janisozaur: this page is pretty good.. not sure if there is a reverse utility though http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/textproc.html
<mikebeecham> hi..does anyone know of any software in Linux that can remove the DRM from my paid itunes tv shows?
<duffydack> no-name, imagemagick and convert them ?
<Nollog> brubrant: Tried installing samba and sbfs?
<brubrant> Noup, not yet?
<brubrant> not yet.
<Nollog> samba allows you to share over a network even to windows machines.
<gh0st> hello boys and girls, i have a pretty mission critical problem here. I NEED to get my wireless work because im going to be forced to live in a vehicle soon. I've just installed the newest Ubuntu Desktop 9.10, done all updates, and it hasnt recognised my wireless , lcpci gives: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe. any ideas?
<MisterKeal> Everytime I try to install something it says there doesn't exist a precompiled version, and that the drivers are all proprietary
<brubrant> Yes, I know that... but my probem is the "read only" mode of my drives...
<Slart> janisozaur: there is a reverse script on this page though http://www.unixguide.net/unix/sedoneliner.shtml
<brubrant> nollog: Did you get it?
<Nollog> it?
<warriorforgod> MisterKeal: what exactly are you trying to install?  Hardware drivers?  Specific software?
<brubrant> My problem...
<MisterKeal> I have a Compaq Presario R4025US with 3200+ 950MHz single core AMD Athlon64 and ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M
<Nollog> I don't know how to make your drive read and writable again.
<janisozaur> Slart: i thought of creating my own for awk or sed, if failed with awk, but you once again come to save the day :)
<brubrant> Nollog, ok, thks
<Nollog> That has never happened me when I used samba.
<Slart> janisozaur: you're welcome
<Mikael_Persbrand> greetings!
<brubrant> Should I install the "Samba" avaliable at "Ubuntu Software Center"?
<MisterKeal> I am not sure if the CPU is really 950MHz or if it is supposed to be 900MHz, because Windows XP SP3 changed the speed my my CPU from 900MHz to 950MHz one day.
<Typos_King> gh0st:    read  you... checking about
<Time`s_Witness> how can i install firefox flash plugin decently please? Using ubuntu 9.10 64bits :s
<Zenker> is there a way to access the ubuntu drive in windows?
<paulo-freitas> Hello there, I need some help with ndiswrapper wireless configuration trought a WPA2 connection... =|
<duffydack> Zenker, not ext4
<janisozaur> Slart: upon investigating... there is a note just by this sed one-liner, it reads "emulates 'rev'" and indeed "rev" does what i need
<Zenker> DANG
<Mikael_Persbrand> i have a difficult question. As a self-proclaimed nerd with linux in my heart. Why is it so difficult to find a woman to share my intrest in free software?
<warriorforgod> MisterKeal: Why don't you upgrade to 9.10?
<Zenker> oh well i guess ill just have 2 keep copying
<guntbert> !ot | Mikael_Persbrand
<ubottu> Mikael_Persbrand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> janisozaur: doh =) I didn't read it that carefully
<warriorforgod> MisterKeal: You are 2 version behind.
<Mikael_Persbrand> ubottu: oki thanks!
<MisterKeal> Also, I don't know why my Athlon64 is only 950MHz considering an old Pentium4 I had was 3.4GHz
<guntbert> MisterKeal: please stop that
<MisterKeal> sorry, I meant 2.4GHz
<guntbert> !ops | MisterKeal
<ubottu> MisterKeal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rocket16> Does Karmic Koala support ATI cards now?
<jpds> MisterKeal: Hi.
<janisozaur> i just love how there already is a tool for everything you may wish for in linux
<Aeguh3> can someone help me Im trying to install ubuntu server on a older server that does not have a cd drive and can not boot from anything but a floppy disk. I am trying to do the TFtp local install over the network. I believe I have the bootpd setup correctly but when I boot the old server from the floppy the etherboot brings up the network card and says waiting for link up but nothing happens.
<MisterKeal> guntbert why are you calling ops on me?
<MisterKeal> guntbert, I am pretty sure this isn't an emergency.
<paulo-freitas> I'm only able to connect to my WPA2 network when I'm already connected in wired mode. Otherwise I can only in non-protected wireless connections. For some reason my WPA2 password resets at every try to connect. =\
<guntbert> MisterKeal: because you are disrrutping this channel and don't stop if asked
<warriorforgod> MisterKeal: I believe it is because you just keep talking about random problems with your computer and aren't asking any specific questions.
<Slart> janisozaur: in retrospect.. a quick "apropos reverse" would have gotten us the answer quicker than googling =)
<MisterKeal> guntbert I am asking for help with Ubuntu
<janisozaur> Slart: good point. i'd gotten so lazy since there is screen'd irssi always waiting for me...
<MisterKeal> warriorforgod, my problem is for the system I gave the specs for, Intrepid Ibex keeps telling me that all the software in the repository is illegal to own for the system I have.
<colorle> Google in colors    www.colorle.com
<guntbert> MisterKeal: but getting help means to ask specific questions and answer follow up questions
<Slart> janisozaur: mm.. same thing here
<warriorforgod> MisterKeal: Why don't you upgrade to latest release?
<MisterKeal> Yes, guntbert, why does Intrepid Ibex keep telling me lots of Ubuntu software that is supposed to be free is illegal for me to own due to the computer I have?
<warriorforgod> MisterKeal: Also if you could pastebin the error you are getting when trying to install software it would be helpful.
<Slart> MisterKeal: I've never seen ubuntu telling anyone that all the software in the repository is illegal to own.. got a screenshot of that?
<MisterKeal> It says it needs proprietary drivers.
<duffydack> a bit of 'lost in translation' I think.
<mezquitale> MisterKeal, some software may have licensing issues depending on what country youre in
<OerHeks> restricted is not illegal.
<StopSign> well if you bought the hardware you have a right for the drivers lmao
<obscurant1st> how can i edit the start up services? there are too many unneeded services
<Typos_King> gh0st:       I assume if you issue -> iwconfig;  shows no wireless interfaces?
<Slart> !session | obscurant1st
<Guest23851> Hey can anyone tell me where .exe software would install at?
<ubottu> obscurant1st: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<paulo-freitas> Hello there, I need some help with ndiswrapper wireless configuration trought a WPA2 connection... =| I can connect to my WPA2 network only when I'm already connected in wired mode. Otherwise I can connect only in non-protected connections. For some reason my network WPA2 password resets at every try to connect. =\
<MisterKeal> I have a police model laptop, is that why Ubuntu isn't allowed to use the drivers?
<Slart> Guest23851: .exe software? are you trying to run windows programs in linux?
<mezquitale> StopSign, if you bought the hardware you **should** have right to the drivers, MisterKeal however believes that if the manufacturer does not provide a driver then it should be illegal for linux developers to provide them for you, I disagree on that one, although it is restricted I would still use it
<colorle> lool
<obscurant1st> Slart, its not like startup applications, i meant services like httpd, squid etc they are not showin in startups
<Guest23851> Yea I'm on Xubuntu and installed a windows program
<Vigo> Do I have to install the zsync or jigido pkg in order to use those services?
<Slart> !boot | obscurant1st
<StopSign> lots of pooped ppl in here
<ubottu> obscurant1st: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> obscurant1st: try that one instead
<obscurant1st> Slart, will try, thx
<Slart> Guest23851: I assume you've installed wine, correct?
<Guest23851> Yea I got it on here
<paulo-freitas> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> Guest23851: then the c:\ drive that the windows programs see is located at ~/.wine/c_drive  or something like that.. so you've got ~/.wine/c_drive/Program Files and so on
<brontosaurusrex> interesting that 'if($entry != '.' && $entry != '..' && $entry != '.htaccess')' is no faster than 'if(substr($entry, 0, 1)!='.')'
<guntbert> brontosaurusrex: how is that ubuntu support related?
<brontosaurusrex> guntbert: wrong channel
<guntbert> brontosaurusrex: :)
<MisterKeal> :(
<Slart> Guest23851: ~ is the same as your home folder.. so /home/Guest23851/   or whatever your user name is on your machine
<Guest23851> Ahh okay thanks Slart   I just found this software and its pretty bad ass just got to get used to it XD
<Slart> Guest23851: there are lots of little gotchas like that.. you'll learn them one by one.. then one day you'll start thinking windows is backwards and odd ;)
<colorle> Google in colors    www.colorle.com
<Slart> colorle: will you stop spamming that site?
<guntbert> colorle: don't
<obscurant1st> Slart, thx mate, bum really worked
<obscurant1st> :D
<Slart> obscurant1st: nice.. never tried it myself
<guntbert> Slart: sorry, that came out backwards *after* your request
<Guest23851> Haha ya I already have windows Vista to no end  and I saw Live Free Die Hard and the hackers were using this   and so I thought man that must be cool to use and it is XD
<coz_> :)
<obscurant1st> Slart, lol, anyways i heard that there is a file by which we can edit the services? is there something like that?
 * SnowmanX11 is away: I'm busy / Valamin mókolok, majd jövök!
<Slart> guntbert: hehe.. I kind of assumed that was what happened =)
<Versus> Hallo zusammen
<markdd> anyone here have expence with gpg?
<Slart> obscurant1st: not that I know of.. there are lots of files in /etc that handle what gets started and what doesn't.. /etc/rc.d comes to mind but I think there are others too
<guntbert> !de | Versus
<ubottu> Versus: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<markdd> experince*
<Vigo> markdd: A little, yes
<markdd> is there a way to change the secret key password i am trying to encrpyt an email message but it is not accepting my password
<Vigo> I have used hash keys and Privacy stuff since MIT released it to the Public.
<Slart> obscurant1st: ahem.. that would be /etc/rc0.d , /etc/rc1.d, /etc/rc2.d and so on.. they all contain small scripts for starting stuff
<Vigo> markdd: Do you have a Key?
<Slart> obscurant1st: but I think bum is just an easier way of working with all those small scripts
<markdd> yes
<Tobarja> is there a guide for users coming to ubuntu from other non-debian distributions?
<lukasz1> How can I delete ubuntu-restricted.deb?
<obscurant1st> Slart, yes, better to use bum only!! :D
<coz_> Tobarja,  probaby there is   is there anything specific you had in mind?
<Vigo> markdd: Just use that key.
<markdd> huh?
<timyeung> is there an open office irc chat room?
<lukasz1> I would like to delete the Ubuntu restricted formats.deb from multiuniverse
<Slart> timyeung: I think there is one called ##openoffice or something like that
<Vigo> markdd: this is not Ubuntu Support related, lets take this OT.
<Tobarja> coz_: mostly package management, console/server related, no X on this box
<timyeung> Slart, yeah its empty
<coz_> timyeung,  let me check
<cande> kien eres?¿
<cande> kienes sois?¿
<Sunkan85> someone that can help me with a ubuntu recoveryaä
<Virus_7>  i go to somer
<Virus_7>  U there dude?
<Virus_7>  or not??
<cande> k no me entero de naaaa
<Slart> timyeung: here's a list of their channels http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<timyeung> Thanks guys found it
<coz_> timyeung,   it is  #openoffice.org
<timyeung> found it coz
<StopSign> they need to come out with quickbookspro for linux,so i can get rid of this duel boot sh**....
<ajcarter> oh this is a cool application
<coz_> ajcarter,  which application is that?
<timyeung> well no one seems to be responding in #openoffice.org. Can some one help me figure this litle snag out? I set my page to two columns and i want to enter text in the other column. How do I switch between colums?
<ajcarter> x chat
<coz_> timyeung,  you might have to lurk there for a bit to get an answer
<ajcarter> first time i've logged on this thing
<coz_> timyeung,   depending on where in the world the are
<coz_> ajcarter,  yeah xchat is real nice
<Typos_King> timyeung:       you don't, multiple-columns layout is meant to be used for a SINGLE-flow text, is not a table you can hop cells and rows,you FLOW into the next column
<timyeung> xchat beats gnome chat 10 to 1
<rance> I need some help with ubuntu installed as a client inside suns virtualbox on a windows 7 host.  the live cd that installs 9.10 gets in ip address fine, but when I update drivers for the first time, IP discovery no longer works, it doesnt seem to matter what interface vbox simulates to the guest.  Any ideas?
<MrPunkin> Can anyone give me tips on installing the latest Git source on Ubuntu 8.04.2?
<ubuntu_> Just installed 9.10 and will not boot.
<MrPunkin> It runs the make fine, but the install seems to do nothign
<xtony> hello
<timyeung> Typos_King, that what i feared thanks for the answer
<DasEi1> rance: what info gives ifconfig in the guest ?
<coz_> ubuntu,  when you ran the live cid did you run the cd test on there to be
<coz_> ubuntu,  to be sure the cd is not corrupt?
<Typos_King> timyeung:       you feared the feature didn't cater to your liking? hehe, is how columns work on any wordprocessor
<Typos_King> timyeung:       maybe  you need a table :), no columns
<ubuntu_> side by side with XP Pro on on a new 160G HD. It's a laptop, Compaq nc6220
<StopSign> sounds like he set up partitions wrong
<trism> MrPunkin: maybe try a ppa? https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<coz_> timyeung,  somone responded to you in openoffice
<lukasz1> thanks for the help
<rance> DasEi1: ifconfig shows the name of the interface, and the mac address and IPv^ info, when it work it gets IPv4 and when it doesnt, no joy, no other difference noted
<StopSign> did you shrink the partition in winders first
<DasEi1> rance: eth0 I guess; sudo ifdown eth0
<DasEi1> rance: eth0 I guess; sudo ifup eth0 dhcp
<rance> DasEi1: ifup, ifdown doesnt work after the update
<z1c0> Hi i've to enable webcam for web application flash but I cant click on Enable ... why?
<DasEi1> rance : I see, sudo dhclient get's an ip ?
<bongname1> -
<ajcarter> hmmm xUbuntu really doesnt seem too different from regular Ubuntu
<rance> DasEi1: Ive restored the snapshot back to a working state, let me update the kernel again, and try again.
<Virus_7>  or not??
<Typos_King> ajcarter   that's because it isn't, it's just GDM using xfce window manager
<ubuntu_> Don't see any type of repair option on the CD.  I suppose that is on the alternate CD.
<olof_> Are there any gtk programmers here that can help me? #gtk feels a bit empty
<guntbert> !ot | olof_
<ubottu> olof_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arand> olof_: main channels are on trc.gnome.org
<olof_> arand: Thanks
<arand> olof_: *irc.gnome.org
<kaolbrec> What is the default plugin directory for xchat supposed to be? ~/.xchat2/plugins?
<z1c0> Hi i've to enable webcam for web application flash but I cant click on Enable ... why?
<StopSign> i would like to see tux serv  mr.gates the penguin rod
<inedit00> hi mates, does anybody have here a full Mac keyboard? need some help, plx
<FullPolarFox1981> Was ist ubuntu?
<kostkon> kaolbrec, just ~/.xchat2
<lullabud> is there a way to load the whole livecd into ram like there was on knoppix?
<almoxarife> z1c0: flash is installed?
<kaolbrec> kostkon, cheers
<z1c0> sure
<z1c0> almoxarife, yes
<guntbert> !de | FullPolarFox1981
<ubottu> FullPolarFox1981: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<almoxarife> z1c0: you can see webcam out on any other prog?
<z1c0> I'm installing cheese
<FullPolarFox1981> guntbert Arigato!!! :)
<Typos_King> lullabud:    a live-cd by definition does just that, thus the word 'live'
<almoxarife> z1c0: you have vlc already?
<lullabud> Typos_King: no, that's not true.  there was a boot option in knoppix that would load the whole cd to ram, so you could remove it and keep running the livecd environment.
<lullabud> Typos_King: the ubuntu livecd loads programs from the cd when needed.
<z1c0> ok cheese works, almoxarife
<z1c0> almoxarife, I've vlc
<Typos_King> lullabud:    .. I see what you  mean... not sure.. if there's such... haven't seen it myself, why do you need that feature for?
<lullabud> Typos_King: decommissioning like 20 systems, want to wipe the hard disks and don't want to burn 20 cd's
<almoxarife> z1c0: have you configured flash to global permissions to possible deny access to your camera?
<lullabud> Typos_King: and got more systems coming....
<guntbert> Typos_King: lullabud: clonezilla has that too...
<ajcarter> hmmm... this is strange... why isn't my right clicking working with my laptop?
<z1c0> almoxarife, no
<lullabud> Typos_King: good info, does it load into memory?  the main site doesn't mention it...
<almoxarife> z1c0: you can also use vlc to watch webcam output
<Typos_King> lullabud:    I gather you meant that for guntbert :)
<lullabud> Typos_King: oh, found the answer, looks like the answer is yes
<z1c0> almoxarife, I need to use webcam on chatroulette.com
<lullabud> oh, right.. haha, sorry guntbert
<almoxarife> z1c0: I figured that one :)
<z1c0> :)
<lullabud> guntbert: awesome, thanks, this is exactly what i need
<almoxarife> z1c0: I am lost now, what browser?
<z1c0> chrome
<almoxarife> z1c0: me too
<z1c0> better ;)
<almoxarife> z1c0: can you see the cam output thru vlc?
<guntbert> lullabud: was a lucky guess - I typed before you finished the "decommisioning...." :)
<z1c0> Dont know how, almoxarife
<lullabud> guntbert: well, the to memory part is what's most important to me since there are multiple ways to wipe disks.  i wonder why ubuntu doesn't have a "to ram" option... it sure makes the experience faster, and it would leave a better impression.
<Industrial> I am using Wubi and my time keeps resetting. I keep changing it back too :\
<avogadro> Is there a tool to download itunes podcasts(free) in ubuntu ?
<almoxarife> z1c0: media > capture device
<jrib> sburwood: you can be in more than one channel, no need to apoligize :)
<Purpley> I need to make a script how do I make a .py file?
<trism> lullabud: this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/25496 leads me to believe that this will work in lucid, alsohttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM might be worth looking at
<Purpley> nvm
<Purpley> I figured it out
<almoxarife> z1c0: media > capture device > play
<sburwood> I want to install a frostwire or limewire. Neither worked.  Both said that I lacked something associated with java
<sburwood> anyone wanna help?
<guntbert> lullabud: you won't find people here who make such decisions - mainly "users" - but you could file a bug/wish on launchpad
<xangua> sburwood: do you have java installed¿
<sburwood> xangua: I do have a lot of things that seem java
<racerd> hey
<z1c0> almoxarife, yes I can see.
<lullabud> trism: yeah.... it's odd.  they have a howto on remixing a cd to do it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<racerd> I got an message when i played a movie file
<racerd> stated
<racerd> codec error: use windows media player
<racerd> then it stops the player
<sburwood> xangua: For frostwire, I am missing sun-java6-jre
<almoxarife> z1c0: really lost now, have firefox still?
<nibbler> racerd: most likely its a virus, that wants to exploid windows media player
<Nollog> racerd: That is a malware/not a real pirated movie/tvshow.
<racerd> figures
<racerd> .....
<sburwood> xangua: but I can't find it, even in Synaptic
<z1c0> almoxarife, sure
<jrib> sburwood: pastebin: apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<Innomen> So, just to confirm, live persistent usb is still impossible right?
<racerd> you guys use torrents?
<almoxarife> z1c0: tried with firefox?
<z1c0> almoxarife, sure
<Typos_King> Innomen:   what do you mean?
<nibbler> racerd: thats how i download my latest linux isos, yep
<xangua> sburwood: then just install it: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<racerd> you guys just google or do you regular some decent sites?
<almoxarife> z1c0: yes you tried and it failed as well?
<nibbler> !warez | racerd
<z1c0> almoxarife, yep
<ubottu> racerd: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Nollog> lol, indeed nibbler
<racerd> who said anything about piracy
<racerd> i wouldn't do something like that
<lullabud> trism: whoa, what luck!  the fix was committed today!  and i just finished downloading the lucid livecd! :D
<Tobarja> anyone know the terminal type to set putty for ssh'ing into ubuntu?
<Haffe> Do torrents imply warez?
<Nollog> www.legaltorrents.org
<guntbert> Innomen: no, that works
<lullabud> though... the livecd i have may not be in that build of the cd. =/
<xangua> nibbler: are linux distros piracy¿ :S
<Haffe> I downloaded ubuntu 9.04 over torrent.
<nibbler> racerd: noone yet... :=)
<ajcarter> Okay I have a question i need to ask.  I've been wanting to learn how to do this for a while.
<racerd> hmmm
<Nollog> Haffe: No, the fact she had issues with one of those movies that ask for wmp to exploit, and then asked about where to download them does.
<almoxarife> z1c0: I am out of ideas, but I wonder if it has more to do with the global flash settings than the system/?
<guntbert> Tobarja: doesn't seem to matter much
<Tobarja> guntbert: somethings not quite right... i can't up-arrow
<Nollog> try ctrl+p
<sburwood> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398018/
<nibbler> xangua: i'm so fkin 1337 i even pirate my linux isos
<guntbert> Tobarja: did you start screen?
<Tobarja> guntbert: i did
<Tobarja> but it doesn't work outside either
<ajcarter> I want to install flash player plugin for firefox.   When I go to the webpage to download it for linux i see: a (YUM), .tar.gz. , .rpm, .deb download options
<ajcarter> how do i install a .tar.gz?
<guntbert> Tobarja: in screen you nee ctrl+a <esc> to get into "copy mode"
<sburwood> jrib: I pasted it at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398018/
<rocket16> ajcarter: Download .deb
<xangua> ajcarter: if you use ubuntu-gnome. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<z1c0> almoxarife, yes how?
<almoxarife> ajcarter: install the deb
<sburwood> xangua: I pasted it at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398018/
<Tobarja> guntbert: no... i'm just trying to get to my bash history
<rocket16> ajcarter: Download .deb and double click on it to install
<trism> lullabud: should be there, it was 2-19 not 3-19
<jrib> sburwood: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<lullabud> trism: oh.  right.  man, i have no concept of time these days....
<ajcarter> I want to use the .tar though because more programs use .tar that i want to install, and i want the practice...
 * lullabud .oO( what are days anyway? )
<almoxarife> z1c0: right click within a flash object??? there is also a config page at adobe flash I believe
<dkulchenko> Hi all! Since around 2 months ago, my Asus Eee netbook has been doing hard shutdowns (like *hard* shutdowns, it's dead in less than a second) when the battery hits around 19%. This is only a problem in Ubuntu, this doesn't happen in Windows XP on the same computer. Why is this so?
<guntbert> Tobarja: strange - I mostly use just the default settings
<Typos_King> ajcarter:   then download the tar :)
<xangua> sburwood: have you enabled restricted repos
<xangua> ¿
<z1c0> almoxarife, the problem is: ex. in youtube video, right click, settings, it opens a new window but this is clickable
<sburwood> don't know
<guntbert> !compile | ajcarter
<ubottu> ajcarter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<richthegeek> hi, does anyone know how the "Connect to a Server" function actually works .. I'd like to automate it
<sburwood> xangua: How do I do that?
<xangua> sburwood: sis> admon> software origins
<sburwood> in which tab?
<xangua> the first
<almoxarife> z1c0: on youtube if I right click within the vid I get an options menu, that menu has 'options' , there you may find some clues
<sburwood> xangua: I have checked main, universe, restricted, and multiverse
<bitsmart> ok folks, I am trying to setup another linux dist on a diff. partition and include it in my grub conf. I ran the boot_info_script from sourceforge and the output is in this pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2Bfxjba3   the grub conf for the new distro is set up to boot from the partition, not the MBR, the grub.conf is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/a0B7CXpc
<bitsmart> how do I get this to work?
<gkd> Is this the right place to ask for advice about netbook remix being suitable for my friends needs?
<ajcarter> wow terminal is really cool, i want to learn how to use this better
<guntbert> !cli | ajcarter
<ubottu> ajcarter: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ajcarter> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gkd> She has a macbook and uses it mostly for facebook, hotmail, and some image editing (she likes gimp)
<fitz> hello
<Tobarja> guntbert: bah... i wasn't in bash... i was in /bin/sh
<daftykins> gkd: so you're advising to install UNR on her mac? may i ask why?
<guntbert> Tobarja: that would explain it - thx for reporting back
<xangua> daftykins: because he likes it¿ :S
<fr3nzy> I have a problem with compiz, it doesn't seem to be running. When I execute the 'compiz' command I get this error message ->http://pastebin.com/z5eCTSmp. Compiz has worked without any issues for me until just recently and I'm not sure why. I remember installing adobe reader before the things wen't bad. Anyone has any ideas? I'd like to get this fixed but I'm not quite sure what to start with.
<daftykins> xangua: that's not my line of questioning :)
<gkd> daftykins: I know nothing about os x, and she's not happy with the constant "spinning apple" when she tried a live cd of unr it was alot "smoother" (more comfortable interface compared to os x)
<daftykins> gkd: how old a macbook is it? bear in mind that the support for ubuntu isn't quite solid and given installation methods like rEFIt and so on, it could be updated and just instantly brick the install at some point like someone i know's has
<bitsmart> so...no grub wizards can help me?
<dante123> hi all, I have a friend who wants to dual boot xp and linux  (would you recommend he go with the new lynx beta or stick with 9.10).....
<bitsmart> 9.10
<rocket16> dante123: 9.10
<dante123> ANy particular reasons bitsmart and rocket16?
<juboba> has anyone tried\ Lucid Lynx?
<juboba> that's the codename right?
<gkd> daftykins: I've got a backup of the disk in the macbook 2.1 so don't mind a few bricks along the way.  Are there disadvanteges of UNR (considering lack of intel atom, it's a 2.16 core 2 Duo) compared to a "real" ubuntu install? if not, I think the nice, simple interface is just what she needs
<dante123> <juboba> i have it on two machines and it is working well
<DasEi> juboba: yes, but a theme for #ubuntu+1
<juboba> horray!
<gse> cazzo di roba è??
<juboba> 83% downloading
<rocket16> dante123: The beta still is unstable on many issues. But 9.10 has better support, the beta is for developers only
<FullPolarFox1981> Hi!
<juboba> rocket16: not only 4 developers
<bitsmart> dante123: my reason for recommending karmic is that will give your friend a good first impression of ubuntu
<rocket16> Hi FullPolarFox1981
<juboba> you can try it and inform the community about the bugs
<FullPolarFox1981> rocket16 What you doing here?
<rocket16> juboba: I mean, it is not for ordinary users
<juboba> agree
<rocket16> FullPolarFox1981: Just watching the discussions
<daftykins> gkd: it's not going to be any slower for running UNR, the kernel will still make use of the hardware i think
<DasEi> !lucid > juboba
<ubottu> juboba, please see my private message
<FullPolarFox1981> rocket16 Do you wanna to talk or not exactly?
<rocket16> FullPolarFox1981: Do you know me?
<bitsmart> ok folks, I am trying to setup another linux dist on a diff. partition and include it in my grub conf. I ran the boot_info_script from sourceforge and the output is in this pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2Bfxjba3   the grub conf for the new distro is set up to boot from the partition, not the MBR, the grub.conf is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/a0B7CXpc
<FullPolarFox1981> rocket16 Noup, I know no one in IRC
<rocket16> FullPolarFox9181: Yes, I want to talk,
<guntbert> !ot | FullPolarFox1981 rocket16
<ubottu> FullPolarFox1981 rocket16: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bitsmart> how can I modify ubuntu's grub setup to include /dev/sda3's grub stuff?"
<rocket16> Sorry gunbert
<FullPolarFox1981> guntbert Hello! Are you from German?
<gkd> daftykins: Fantastic!  Thanks for clarifying.  I love the layout of netbook remix.  It's perfect for my friends needs. Knowing that it doesn't degrade performance given lack of atom is very good news.
<StopSign> anyone tryed pcbsd yet
<DasEi> FullPolarFox1981: I'am shall I PM you ?
<dante123> <bitsmart> he already has a good impression as he has a dell mini running netbook edition.....
<gkd> daftykins: Thank you for your time.
<FullPolarFox1981> DasEi yep, who are you?
<hal1> what compiz plugins are installed by default with ubuntu?  How do I configure compiz to use a different plugin or other feature not enabled by default?
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | hal1
<ubottu> hal1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rocket16> FullPolarFox1981: This is a support channel, so if you want personal talks, open a dialogue window
<daftykins> gkd: no problem. oh i just got told sound might be broken, may be different for different versions
<bitsmart> <dante123> well if your friend is brave, and pretty techno-savvy then go for the beta, but if he's new to linux stick with karmic koala
<no-name> does anyone know how to batch convert jp2 files to jpg files?
<no-name> i have imagemacick but suck at commeanline so
<no-name> imagemagick
<synapse> hey
<gkd> daftykins: Sound is fine on boot CD.  Not only that, It found my wireless HP printer without any extra software... Ubuntu rules!
<ramy> hey
<daftykins> ^_^
<guntbert> !hi | synapse
<ubottu> synapse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> hal: If you want to install additional plugins, we can help you with that in #compiz
<synapse> How can I combine this line all into one?  $var = 'grep admin /etc/passwd | awk '{print $4}''; grep $var /etc/group
<synapse> basically want to use the awk results against the next grep
<synapse> tried a pipe, didnt work
<llutz> no-name: for jp2 in *,jp2; do convert "$jp2" $(basename $jp2 .jp2).jpg;done        untested
<martin_> hello all
<guntbert> synapse: I guess #bash will provide better help
<gkd> Can I have a samba share (re)mount on every reboot of a client?
<DasEi> martin_: hello
<synapse> I guess I need to know how to pipe the results to the next grep
<synapse> errr
<martin_> i have a problem with my mic and i have a Emachines m250
<martin_> can anybody help me
<martin_> my mic doesn't work
<soreau> synapse: Maybe you can ask in #bash
<Typos_King> synapse:  bash allows ; in the same line for separation
<synapse> I dont want to use that
<synapse> i.e., combine into one command
<synapse> I think I fugured it out sorta
<Typos_King> synapse:  use a second pipe :P
<hal> thank thank you bastid_raZor .  When I enable desktop cube, I can't switch workspaces
<DasEi> martin_: the soundcard itself is correctly detected ? did you unmute the mic-channel ?
<llutz> synapse: grep $(grep admin /etc/passwd | awk '{print $4}) /etc/group
<synapse> grep root /etc/passwd | awk -F: '{ print $4 }' < grep /etc/group
<bastid_raZor> hal: it probably conflicts with the shortcut .. possibly change the shortcut for switching workspaces. #compiz is far better at assisting with compiz issues than I.
<Typos_King> ohhh
<llutz> synapse: grep $(awk '/admin/ {print $4}' /etc/passwd) /etc/group
<martin_> DasEi i can hear music or watching movies but if i go on skype is my mic dead
<gkd> Are there dedicated rooms for both ubuntu on mac and ubuntu netbook remix? Or is it ok to ask here on those topics (if needed)
<daftykins> !ask | gkd
<ubottu> gkd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daftykins> gkd: someone will tell you where to go if they know, i think :)
<DasEi> martin_ : system > prefrences > sound, is mic unmuted ?
<gkd> daftykins: Good to know!
<tonino70> ciao
<tonino70> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tonino70> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<bazhang> !it | tonino70
<ubottu> tonino70: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Mimi> Hey, I have a really silly question. What would happen if I have 2 BitTorrent clients downloading the same torrent to the same location? Would it download stuff quicker? :P
<martin_> DasEi it was already unmuted
<hal> thanks for the help basti2
<hal> thanks for the help bastid_raZor
<hal> please ignore my last message basti2
<darolu> Mimi, one of them would create a copy of the files, i.e. ubuntu.iso & ubuntu.iso[1]
<daftykins> Mimi: no, it'll probably go slower due to trying to make too many TCP/UDP connections over the same net conn. also they won't both be able to write to the same file
<Guest36744> Mimi they feed from each other
<Mimi> darolu, O_o Pleh!!!!!
<edeca> Mimi: You'll saturate your connection, that's all
<bastid_raZor> hal: good luck
<Mimi> Guest36744, Ohhh yeah, that makes sense *ponders*
<darolu> Mimi, so actually your download would be slow, 2 times slower as you would be downloading the same file two times with your bandwidth split in two
<martin_> DasEi Computer say's nooooooooooooooooo
<DasEi> martin_: if you started skype, you get a icon in the upper bar, left-click it, check options (skype)
<daftykins> Mimi: if you had two connections however and a torrent with multiple files, you could file prioritise on both and then merge the result
<martin_> i'd did that also but no change
<Guest36744> mimi try starting one and waiting before you start the other, see how fast your network is
<Mimi> Too bad, my ubuntu ISO is going very slow :P
<daftykins> Mimi: what speed vs. the speed of your connection? it could be a fixable issue if you are behind a router
<DasEi> !who | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FullPolarFox1981> martin_ Hello!
<Mimi> daftykins, Unfortunately it isn't my own router; I pay my neighbor 5 bucks a month to use their internet
<FullPolarFox1981> martin_ You are my hero!!!
<daftykins> Mimi: ah.
<DasEi> martin_: but your hardware gets recognized there ? do least get a output in skype ?
<Mimi> daftykins, but even when i had my own router, it was pretty slow, even after opening ports,
<darolu> Mimi, what iso are you downloading? perhaps there is a direct download (either http or ftp); in any case check your downloading port is open (if you have your router's firewall enabled)
<martin_> DasEi computer said noooooo either with skype i can't fix it
<Guest36744> mimi, and start learning about zsync
<FullPolarFox1981> Hi
<darolu> !hi | FullPolarFox1981
<ubottu> FullPolarFox1981: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<disismt> hi all I am trying to upgrade to 10.04 beta 1 but when I do update-manager -d and click 'upgrade', the relase notes says 'This is still a ALPHA release.'
<FullPolarFox1981> darolu thanks)))
<edeca> disismt: #ubuntu+1
<FullPolarFox1981> !hi | o1e9
<ubottu> o1e9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<FullPolarFox1981> !hi | AW71 esperegu
<ubottu> AW71 esperegu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edeca> !lucid | disismt
<darolu> disismt, Lucid questions at #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> disismt: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mikelifeguard> How can I change how long the passphrase for my gnupg key is cached?
<MrPunkin> After installing a new application that alters the path I have called hash -r , . ~/.bash_profile and . ~/.bashrc and it still won't recognize the command until I log back in. Any ideas?
<arvind_k> !ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<juboba> !ping
<edeca> Heh, good work ubottu
<DasEi> martin_: so with skype you don't even get a testsound ?
<FullPolarFox1981> Who wanna a cup of milk and pancake?
<martin_> DasEi i habe schon alles ausprobiert bei skype geht einfach nicht
<ruge> Hi folks, has anyone ever encountered the issue where Handbrake takes FOREVER to scan a DVD?
<darolu> MrPunkin, I personally prefer creating symbolic links at any $PATH's directory, it may work for you too
<FullPolarFox1981> martin_ Schade))
<DasEi> !english | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<martin_> ubotto i'm sorry
 * xangua didin't know there was #xubuntu o-)
<MrPunkin> darolu: I still need to be able to rescan the files available in the path directories though, don't I? Regardless of where the actual binary is housed.
<FullPolarFox1981> xangua Use google
<hipitihop> when I try to adduser I get "cannot lock /etc/passwd' how can I resolve this ?
<darolu> MrPunkin, not with symbolic links, they just work automatic as bash scans $PATH directories every time you call a command
<DasEi> martin_ : I#m quite sure, if your 'common sound works, you haven't found the correct  setting in skype then, which distro are you using ?
<DopeGhoti> hipitihop: are you using sudo?
<hipitihop> DopeGhoti, naturally but thank you for asking :-)
<bazhang> FullPolarFox1981, please dont suggest that here
<DopeGhoti> hipitihop: lsof | grep /etc/passwd ← see what else has that file open
<MrPunkin> darolu: but my path includes /usr/local/bin where my binary file is installed. Why would it matter if it were the file itself or a symlink?
<martin_> DasEi i'm using 9.10 but i have a Emachines netbook M250
<FullPolarFox1981> bazhang ok)))
<bazhang> FullPolarFox1981, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<FullPolarFox1981> bazhang suddently, they banned me estsrday
<FullPolarFox1981> bazhang so, now i am here :-D
<DasEi> FullPolarFox1981: will happen again, if you take generic chatter in here, as I told you already
<darolu> MrPunkin, I see; if your binary is a $PATH directory you shouldn't need to log back in; it's kinda weird
<darolu> is in*
<bazhang> FullPolarFox1981, that is no reason to be offtopic, if you continue you will be removed from this channel
<FullPolarFox1981> DasEi Ich habe kein angst.
<MrPunkin> darolu: yeah... for some reason though the command isn't found without logging back in.
<FullPolarFox1981> bazhang And so what? God will not allow me to the edem?
<DasEi> martin_: that doesn't matter, if your soundchip is detected correctly, skype can use it
<bj0rn2> installed 10.04 beta 1 on my netbook (compaq mini 311) and it won't boot. I'd like to try to find the cause. anyone care to point me on how to get more diagostics output when booting?
<hipitihop> DopeGhoti, claims a python process in the ssh session. that session is running this xchat-gnome
<erUSUL> !lucid | bj0rn2
<ubottu> bj0rn2: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> bjorge, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<FullPolarFox1981> Uops... Aliens just kidneppt me, but I am surwayve
<bazhang> bjorge, sorry about that
<DopeGhoti> hipitihop: I can't think of why xchat would need access to /etc/passwd
<FullPolarFox1981> bazhang Nevermind)))
<bj0rn2> bazhang: np :)
<newuser> Hallo. Can any tell me how to configure ubuntu for login with a smart card? Thanks
<DopeGhoti> hipitihop: that said, that's why it can't be accessed.
<markdd34> where are on my computer is my secret key for gpg stored
<hipitihop> DopeGhoti, ok let me quit this session, log out of the ssh session and then see what lsof shows, brb
<MikeChelen> newuser: maybe check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonAccessCard
<markdd34> hello>>
<markdd34> ???
<llutz> markdd34: ~/.gnupg
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use gvim??
<FullPolarFox1981> perlsyntax Noup, I use it not
<darolu> perlsyntax, I did for a while
<Purpley> How can I make my system not respond or drop ping requests?
<FullPolarFox1981> Purpley Burn it with fire
<llutz> Purpley: stupid idea to do, but use iptables if you really want
<Purpley> llutz why?
<darolu> bazhang, ty
<llutz> Purpley: there are other means to detect your host. so dropiing icmp8 wouldn't make sense, just makes network service difficult
<Yhapster> so i followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent to create a bootable USB flash drive, which works fine on my laptop
<perlsyntax> daroluWel my prob is i try to install PyLint for vim and i put it in my ~/.vim/compiler/ but when i type :PyLint i get a error cal no text error command.
<Purpley> I want to make my computer look near invisible or atleast safer
<David-T> Purpley: a better question is why drop it?
<perlsyntax> odd
<Purpley> Security
<Yhapster> however, on my new Atom-based desktop, it doesn't work, it simply says Boot error
<David-T> dropping icmp echo requests does not provide security
<llutz> Purpley: stupid, as i said.
<Purpley> David-T, Makes it harder for hackers to detect im on the internet
<Yhapster> i have the latest Bios updates,, and the machine definitely supports USB booting and sees the drive and tries to boot from it
<llutz> Purpley: no, it doesn't
<perlsyntax> ?
<Yhapster> so can someone help me figure out why one machine would work, but the other says Boot error
<hipitihop> DopeGhoti, my bad, got confused which session, nothing to do with the xchat session... anyway when I run with sudo I get "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ssh-admin/.gvfs
<hipitihop>       Output information may be incomplete.
<hipitihop> python     3208  myuserid   9u      REG                8,1     2177   12805184 /etc/passwd"
<David-T> Purpley: if you really knew enough to make that statement definitively, you'd know how to block them...
<mjkjr|wirc> hello, i've just installed ubuntu, I normally use windows. how can I get a .jar file to run?
<Purpley> Sigh, back to the internets then
<Bonstar> whats the command to read the manual with gedit editor?
<David-T> Purpley: it's pointless, but use iptables if you really want, as llutz said
<bj0rn2> mjkjr|wirc: install java JRE och JDK
<DopeGhoti> hipitihop: pstree -p | grep -C3 3208  ← see what owns that process
<mjkjr|wirc> bjorn2: thank you
<darolu> perlsyntax, you need to create ~/.gvimrc directory and install PyLint there
<hipitihop> DopeGhoti, does that need sudo ?
<DasEi> Purpley: or a gui like firestarter, doing the nasty job more comfortable
<DopeGhoti> hipitihop: generally not
<Yhapster> any ideas?
<DopeGhoti> hipitihop: if you don't have pstree, install the psmisc package
<Purpley> DasEi, Alright, any ideas of a good place to start for learning iptables?
<DasEi> Yhapster: what's the exact message you get ?
<Yhapster> DasEi: "Boot error"
<Yhapster> helpful huh?
<Yhapster> and it works fine on my laptop
<CharbeL> hi how can i download yahoo ?
<DasEi> Yhapster: it's an external usb, you can boot it from lappi, but not from another machine so far; is it grub throwing the error or is it before on the hardware (bios) side ?
<darolu> Purpley, man iptables
<Purpley> Alright
<juboba> CharbeL, you want to download Yahoo?
<juboba> all of it?
<juboba> xD
<Yhapster> DasEi: it's likely the BIOS, because the entire screen is blank, with just "Boot error" in the top left. and yes, you've got the situation understood, works on laptop, not on another machine
<Purpley> And is there some addon someone might know of for firefox that removes the referere
<hipitihop> DopeGhoti, nope have pstree.. out shows nautilus, polkit-gnome-au, python, seahorse-agent, ssh-agent, tracker-applet
<CharbeL> yes juboba
<DasEi> Yhapster: if you plug the usb in and then go into bios of that box, is it realized there and can it be set to boot from it ?
<Yhapster> DasEi: yes it ccan
<Yhapster> DasEi: and does.
<DasEi> Yhapster: and also it's not a 64bit os on 32bit box ?
<darolu> CharbeL, you're gonna need a very large hard drive =P seriously, the only app from yahoo I know is its messenger, if that's what you want you don't need it, you can use empathy or any other IM client available trhough software centre
<Purpley> And is there some addon someone might know of for firefox that removes the referrer
<Yhapster> DasEi: It's a 32-bit OS on a 32/64-bit box (Intel Atom D510)
 * David-T wonders what webpage listing bad security ideas Purpley found
<DasEi> Yhapster: so not the issue, did you try to boot it with suber grub disk ?
<blendmaster1024> would someone please tell me if they can ping this ip? 97.117.121.132
<jhaig> blendmaster1024: No
<blendmaster1024> you can't?
<blendmaster1024> that makes me feel better
<Cress> Me neither
 * Purpley wonders if people can answer a question directly 
<lkvv> I have herd about people making a separate partition for their homee partition why would you do that
<darolu> blendmaster1024, I can't either
<blendmaster1024> because i was freaking out that i couldn't ping it
<DasEi> blendmaster1024: It's not just you! http://97.117.121.132 looks down from here.
<Cress> lol
<darolu> !patience | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Yhapster> DasEi: no, but that box has Windows 7 installed on it, which I did using a bootable USB flash drive
<blendmaster1024> http is not running on that IP
<David-T> Purpley: you could trying google first. for example "firefox referrer plugin" gives you your answer as the first hit.
<jmartini> I'm having some issue with Rhythmbox. Sound works with VLC and simply hovering the mouse over an mp3 in the file browser bug rhythmbox is silent
<jmartini> Anyone seen this before?
<Cress> hm
<Cress> jmartini: You say you get sound from everything BUT rhythmbox?
<Yhapster> DasEi: I think what it's not liking is the fact that the key has two partitions
<Yhapster> the first partition that it's trying to boot from is FAT32 and has GRUB loaded there
<DasEi> Yhapster: is it karmic on the usb, fresh install ?
<Yhapster> DasEi: I did a dd of the 9.10 i386 livecd iso to the 2nd, 750MB partition
<Yhapster> that partition was formatted using ext4
<DasEi> Yhapster: and then configured grub to boot the cd, hmm
<Yhapster> DasEi: well that link doesn't quite do that
<Cress> Anyone good with internal modems?
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a hp photosmart s20 photoscanner, and I've found an ubuntu manpage that lists it as supported by the uscanner driver, but I can't find the driver itself. source or deb, anywhere. Does anyone know where I can find it?
<DasEi> Yhapster: I don't understand ..
<Yhapster> DasEi: that link tells you to copy vmlinuz and initrd.lz from the ISO to the /boot/ directory
<Yhapster> grub loads those, with parameters to continue the boot from the ISO/2nd partition
<Yhapster> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ruge> Hi folks, has anyone ever encountered the issue where Handbrake takes FOREVER to scan a DVD?
<Cress> Seven_Six_Two: Sorry, I'm not sure, Try looking around the forums for your distro? someones possibly linked it
<daftykins> ruge: i would imagine that's an inappropriate subject i'm afraid
<jmartini> Cress: yes
<Cress> ruge: Try anything else? Does it have the same problem?
<ruge> Well, its just strange because I have a DVD of mine I wish to put on my PC. So i put in the disc, hit source, select the disc and it takes a long time to scan it!
<ruge> its been like 30 minutes and its about 70% done
<daftykins> is it a sony pictures/Disney film?
<Cress> jmartini: Then I don't know what could be causing it, I had a similar problem, Try updating?
<ruge> its a DVD from our local ABC station
<ruge> *australia*
<bazhang> ruge, could be disk damage, or some new encrytpion scheme, best to let it time out
<jmartini> I'm updated. I even removed and reinstalled the package
<ruge> bazhang: ill confirm this with another disc, one second.
<bazhang> ruge, this from the PPA?
<Cress> ruge does anything else work faster than handbrake?
<DasEi> Yhapster: I get that approach, but it's not very nice as you can't update the system then, or alter it, also you can't use standard rescues as you could with common install in situations like this
<jmartini> Oh well, I'll figure it out eventually and just use another player in the interim
<Cress> jmartini:  I'm sorry, I can't be much help now since I'm currently booted in XP
<ruge> Cress: ive never used anything else, i just installed ubuntu and handbrake
<|Robert|> hy all
<Cress> Ruge: Try something else, pop in a movie or something and play it with another program
<Seven_Six_Two> Cress, I use ubuntu 9.10, and all I can find is the manpage on the ubuntu doc site. I searched the ubuntu forums and did a google and google/linux search.
<ruge> Unless its intentionally meant to take ages  just to scan the titles.. its strange that my drives dont show any activity though.
<jmartini> Cress: no worries, just thought I'd through it out. It's not a huge priority as sound works with everything else
<Yhapster> DasEi: Sure you can. THere's a persistent storage file in the fat32 partition, and if a new release comes out, i just dd it back into that 2nd partition
<Cress> Seven_Six_Two: Just give me a minute, I'll help you look
<|Robert|> i try to add a new taskbar and now its freeze all, i can't access is... how can i remove it ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Cress, thanks. I appreciate it. Maybe you'll see something I missed.
<lars_> hey evrybdy i need help enabling my webcam...i have the flashpackage all installed and when i go to facebook for example its says to "click allow to use webcam" now i was wondering if i enable it from my terminal or what....im kinda lost here
<Cress> Seven_Six_Two: No problem bro
<ronnie_vd_c> does somebody know if/how its possible to share a desktop with x2go?
<DasEi> Yhapster: you will always just have the iso, which you can't update (not speaking of a dist-upgrade here)
<bazhang> ruge, I have handbrake from the PPA, was yours installed from somewhere else?
<Cress> Ruge: It could be your cd drive, Try running a movie or something see if it loads quickly
<ronnie_vd_c> http://www.x2go.org/index.php?id=72
<DasEi> Yhapster: I'd rather use pendrivelinux to get a full install on the usb, so that can also be accessed via live cd or other in cases like this
<Yhapster> DasEi: well, i was able to install programs and have them persist
<Yhapster> DasEi: i went this route to be able to use the free space like a regular flash drive to copy files
<ruge> Ahh! My DVDs arent playing with VLC player!
<koltroll> Hey people. When I tried out the live  cd I could connect to my WPA2 network. But after install it doesn't work. It just says "wrong password". Any ideas on what I can do?
<Cress> maybe put in the right password?
<DasEi> Yhapster: you can alsways use gparted to have filespace for that purpose
<Cress> Seven_Six_Two: I'm taking a look now
<Yhapster> DasEi: thats not much different than my current approach
<koltroll> Cress, of course I'm putting in the right password.
<Seven_Six_Two> cool, I'm still here
<Akkernight> Is there a service like Peer Guardian for Ubuntu and is it even needed?
<Yhapster> DasEi: and doesnt explan why it works on some machines and not others
<Cress> koltroll: I was kidding
<|Robert|> i try to add a new taskbar and now its freeze all, i can't access is... how can i remove it ?
<Cress> koltroll: All I can say is remove the WPA protection?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | |Robert|
<ubottu> |Robert|: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Cress> Then try it
<mr_mustard> I installed a new HD in my machine... is there a way to make ubuntu mount all partitions at startup without messing around with /etc/fstab?
<koltroll> Cress, yea well... maybe that's the way to go
<Cress> Seven_Six_Two: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo This isn't a driver, Or really anything but it might hold you over, or be of some use while I look
<DasEi> Yhapster: it is much difference, to have a common install or any special approach in a situation like this, apart from that, I saw this from time to time, that a stick boots on certain machines, on otheres not, but it least came to grub there, and reinstalling grub on that particular machine then did the trick
<Cress> koltroll: I'm not saying remove it for good, Turn it off and see if you get same error
<Cress> koltroll: then let me know
<|Robert|> ubottu huh thanks a lot... u save my life
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yhapster> DasEi: i've reinstalled grub many times, it's not the issue here. this has got me really stumped.
<koltroll> Cress, oh I know it works if I turn it off
<koltroll> Cress, it's just the wpa2-thing it has problems with
<Cress> koltroll: Try maybe setting up a wep key
<Cress> or some other means of protection, If some E-terrorists are out to get you, but if not I wouldn't worry about it I ran my network a few months back w/o any kind of passwords for years on end
<DasEi> Yhapster: have you got another usb around ? justa stick with least 1 GB ? could try to install on that 'sticky box then
<Yhapster> ok i'm gonna try a different way
<koltroll> Cress, well it's not that I can't access internet, it's just that I think I should be able to connect to wpa2-protected networks
<Purpley> A video I downloaded has sort of a blue filter on it, is there a movie player that has filters on it to counteract this sort of thing?
<Yhapster> DasEi: i had this issue already with a diff key. it's something wrong with the instructions
<Cress> Ouch, Seven_Six_two
<DasEi> Yhapster: you could then just unplug all other drives and install via cd directly to the usb
<Cress> Photosmart S20 (C5101A)  USB  0x03f0/0x0102  Unsupported
<CharbeL> why i can connect to yahoo by empathy ?
<CharbeL> can't*
<Purpley> nvm smplayer has em
<Seven_Six_Two> Cress, no luck? I already knew it wasn't supported by sane, that's why I'm looking for the uscanner driver
<dsnyders> !visor
<Cress> No luck so far
<ian|> hi!
<dsnyders> !palm
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<Cress> Only thing I found mentioning it was it's unsupported
<pdonor> szépjóestétmindenkinek
<nvictor> hello all
<nvictor> what would be the equivalent of /dev/null on windows?
<ian|> How the linux-backport-modules are built? Is there a way to build an own ubuntu kernel (2.6.31-20) from source with the latest backported modules?
<bazhang> !hu | pdonor
<ubottu> pdonor: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<saurion> hello! I've removed "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub   and rebooted my computer. Now it shows some lines and then the screen goes dark (normally, I need to enter a password to decrypt the HDD).
<dsnyders> nvictor, I don't think windows has an equivalent.
<saurion> How can I boot my computer now?
<nvictor> hmm
<pdonor> oh tanx
<Cress> saurion, got anything important on it?
<Random832> saurion, what do the lines say?
<dsnyders> nvictor, what are you trying to do?
<nvictor> well
<saurion> Cress, yes
<Cress> Random: I think saurion means lines as in actual lines, not lines of text :p
<nvictor> dsnyders: translate some lines containing file names '/dev/null'
<Random832> i don't think editing /etc/default/grub actually does anything unless you run update-grub
<saurion> Cress, no lines of text :) just what you see without "quiet splash"
<Cress> saurion try booting in recovery, I'm not sure what to tell you since I haven't ever had a problem where I couldn't save my stuff, I was gonna recommend a format which would be the easiest thing to do
<mikelifeguard> How can I change how long the passphrase for my GPG/GnuPG key is cached? My SSH keys have it cached for the whole session, I'd like the same for this
<Cress> Oh
<Random832> saurion, can you boot in single user mode (aka "recovery mode")?
<Cress> You mean you can still use your computer?
<dsnyders> nvictor, you're translating a shell script or something?
<nvictor> dsnyders: python script
<StopSign> anyways to get quickbooks 2010 with wine at this point?
<saurion> Random832, then the same happens. OH I forgot to mention that I also edited the GFXmode option (800x600), and removed quiet splash (and then rebooted after update-grub)
<Cress> saurion, What exactly happens?
 * SnowmanX11 is back (gone 02:04:38)
<Cress> Could you get in to back up all ur important stuff?
<dsnyders> nvictor, windows has a device called NUL:
<Cress> I'm sorry my knowledge is limited, I can only suggest reinstalling
<Cress> Wish I could be more help
<Purpley> A video I downloaded has sort of a blue filter on it, is there a movie player that has filters on it to counteract this sort of thing? like red green and blue?
<Cress> Anyone good with internal modems?
<Cress> Purpley
<nvictor> dsnyders: i saw that, seems like it can't be read from or something
<saurion> Cress, alright. pressing SHIFT gets me to GNU GRUB menu, where I can select from different kernels and a memory test. "press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the commands before booting ...". Can't I put in "quiet splash" there, by using "e" to edit the commands ?
<ugliefrog> how do i get emearld to be the window decorator
<Purpley> Yes?
<ugliefrog> isnt there a icon or some thing
<ian|> I've written a bug report (Bug #542270) for my problem, but I wonder if I can fix it myself by recompiling the kernel and the backported modules.
<Purpley> Cress, What?
<Cress> Go to tastyspleen.tv/q2k and download that, then patch it for linux, and go to q2servers.com to find an ip, Go there, Type record. Let it go for a few seconds then disconnect
<dsnyders> Purpley, I would imagine mplayer could do this.  However, if the video is probably missing one of the color channels, you likely won't be able to get it back.
<Cress> You can record it as avi, which
<StopSign> anyways to get quickbooks 2010 with wine at this point?
<Cress> If it comes back blue it's not ur computer, but if it comes back fine somethings not right
<root_> hi
<arand> Purpley: that I think is a missetting in gstreamer...
<bazhang> StopSign, check the appdb and ask about in #winehq
<Purpley> I tried smplayer and movie player
<bazhang> !appdb | StopSign
<ubottu> StopSign: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Cress> With the same video?
<zib_> hi
<Purpley> Yes
<dsnyders> nvictor, /dev/null provides an End Of File signal as soon as an attempt to read from it is made.  NUL: probably does the same thing in windows.
<Cress> Saurion
<Cress> I'm sorry, I don't think you can
<saurion> Cress, yes?
<saurion> ah ok hmmmmmmmm
<saurion> this should not happen.
<Cress> It's okay, Just
<Cress> Remember for next time
<Cress> If you don't know what's gonna happen, don't F with it
<Cress> hmm
<Purpley> Hmmm it says Unsupported Pixel Format -1
<saurion> Cress, I knew what removing "quiet splash" did in a previous version of ubuntu...
<Purpley> When i play it with mplayer
<Purpley> any ideas?
<Cress> no system restore discs?
<Cress> well
<saurion> Cress, ... it doesn't seem to do the same thing on Lucid Beta 1
<Cress> You said you messed with something else Saurion?
<arand> Purpley: Try going into totem>preferences>display and wiggle the balance around, and se if that does anything...
<Purpley> arand its just the video
<Purpley> Not my monitor
<arand> Purpley: colour balance
<Purpley> wait wheres totem
<Cress> It's the ONE video you're having problems with purpley?
<saurion> Cress, all I did was removing "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub, and I also enabled gfxmode to 800x600, in the very same file. then i ran update-grub  and rebooted the machine.
<Purpley> Cress, Yes
<Cress> purpley, No others?
<arand> Purpley: movie player in the main menu
<Cress> Purpley, everything else works fine?
<Purpley> Yup
<Cress> Then it's the video
<Purpley> its a mpg if that helps
<Cress> There's a problem with the video
<Cress> Is all I can say
<CharbeL> why i can't connect to yahoo ?
<CharbeL> it says ---> Unable to connect: Error resolving scsa.msg.yahoo.com:
<CharbeL> No address associated with hostname
<Cress> saurion.. um..
<CharbeL> it says ---> Unable to connect: Error resolving >scsa.msg.yahoo.com:
<Purpley> thanks its good now
<dsnyders> Purpley, so totem was able to play it properly?
<Cress> I'm sorry, Like I said my knowledge is limited, I'm just trying to help the best I can, I'm no guru
<arand> Purpley: Colour balance was the thing?
<mikelifeguard> trying to run seahorse-agent tells me there is another GPG agent running - how can I tell what it is so I can kill it and use seahorse?
<saurion> Cress, how do I save, what I edited in the GRUB menu (pressed the 'e' button to enable editing) ? just ctrl+x?
<dangerman> i have a problem with my ubuntu9.10, the screen blanks out and caps lock lit and blinks
<zib_> yo
<Purpley> my hue was all the way to the left all the people looked like smurfs lol
<Cress> Saurion: My guess is just enter it and leave, I haven't had to mess with it yet
<BugsCrash> hi ,  Somebody help me about gma 500 on ubuntu 10.0.4 (acer 751/h)
<BugsCrash> hi ,  Somebody help me about gma 500 on ubuntu 10.0.4 (acer 751/h) please
<Cress> BugsCrash: Tell us what the problem is?
<zib_> does any body test ubuntu 10.04
<zib_> ?
<DasEi> BugsCrash: join #ubuntu+1
<mikebeecham> hi..does anyone know of any software in Linux that can remove the DRM from my paid itunes tv shows?
<saurion> zib_, yes.
<bazhang> BugsCrash, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<BugsCrash> Tanks for all
<DasEi> zib_: see above
<arand> Purpley: Yea sometimes the setting go a bit whacky.. Bug in gstreamer/totem... I guess.
<zib_> saurion_how is it ?
<bazhang> zib_, support and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<StopSign> is there any chan's for wine ?
<bazhang> winehq StopSign
<StopSign> ty
<bazhang> err #winehq
<Cress> Anyone good with internal modems?
<dsnyders> Cress, what's the issue?
<alindgr111> My Virtual Box is extremely slow. Anybody know if VMWare is faster?
<Purpley> alindgr111, Try increasing its memory
<bazhang> alindgr111, how much memory alloted
<zib_> bazhang_, i don't look at support , jsut info
<Typos_King> saurion:   ctrl-x   boots from a line, but doesn't save it, if you want it saved I'd usually do it at /boot/grub/grub.cfg   though it many here will say use /etc/defaults/grub    since whenever, I don't see it on my end, it can get changed by some process running update-grub and use that template to override grub.cfg
<saurion> zib_, hm, the first thing you have to do is to change the order of the window controls. from left to write
<alindgr111> 1024 mb
<saurion> zib_, I still prefer the 9.10 over 10.4...
<bazhang> zib_, this is the wrong channel for chat. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion and support
<Cress> dsnyders: Well, I had set up my modem the other night, But it gave me a constant error when I tried to connect, No carrier. It was spamming it, So I went into my wvdial.config, and changed some things, Now it doesn't detect the modem at all anymore, It's a winmodem but I had already built the drivers and had it working
<ugliefrog> can someone tell me how i can make emerald the default windows decorator
<erUSUL> !emerald | ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<bazhang> ugliefrog, emerald is no longer developed nor supported
<saurion> Typos_King, but is it possible to add quiet splash there and boot normally?
<zib_> saurion_ ok thank you ... I'm a beginner on irc !
<ugliefrog> kk
<Typos_King> saurion:  sure, I do that :)
<Mimi> I'm sick of googling:  I can't open oggcovert or soundconverter, because it needs python-gstreamer-0.10 (which IS already installed). Stuff I googled diidnt work
<alindgr111> I can increase the mem and try that
<measme> i advise you to get vegan if you can you will have many benefits in karma and health like look much younger live longer be less agressive risk 80% less cancers and ills have just good cholesterol and no cellulitis and over all be no odor in toilet as fish meat makes defecation smell bad for instetinal putrefaction and not kill animals :)
<soreau> ugliefrog: You can set the default decorator in ccsm>Window Decoration>Command field. If emerald is installed, it can be started with 'emerald --replace'. Obviously it will only work while compiz is running
<Typos_King> saurion   I do it on grub.cfg and then back it up, if it gets overwritten, I can either put it back or recall my changes :)
<Purpley> When I enable Extra effects My top bar and bottom bar disappear and a sort of shadow appears whats the deal?
<dsnyders> Cress, I don't know anything about windmodems except "Avoid them like the plague".  However, what may have happened is that your modem has moved and /dev/modem is no longer pointing at it.
<Cress> That's what I thought too
<ugliefrog> soreau, i had an icon that i clicked and changed but i had to reinstall now i dont have it
<Cress> It being a winmodem isn't the issue, I already built the driver and had it working
<Cress> ATDT*70,8852738
<Cress> NO CARRIER
<Cress> ERROR
<Cress> --> No Carrier! Trying again.
<Cress> --> Sending: ATDT*70,8852738
<FloodBot3> Cress: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsnyders> Cress, You got something there.
<Cress> Yea
<Cress> I don't know what's causing that
<dsnyders> Cress, have you tried dialing the number yourself?  Perhaps it is telling you no carrier because it is not reaching a modem on the other end.
<Purpley> When I enable Extra effects My top bar and bottom bar disappear and a sort of shadow appears whats the deal?
<Cress> I'm on it at the moment
<Cress> dsnyders I'm using the same number on XP
<dsnyders> Cress, where are you that you don't need a ten digit number to call somewhere?
<Cress> Canada hehe
<mrwizeguy1983> i have a mic problem after fixing sound on my vpcf115fm vaio, there's a thread here -- http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=9#c1 but it doesn't have a fix for the mic, and mentions it
<saurion> damn it! the screen is just dark. all lamps are on, as normal... wtf
<Cress> I do need a 10 digit number to call long distance, But it's in my area
<dsnyders> Cress, I thought all North America had switched to 10 digit dialing.  Windows puts area codes on for you.
<Purpley> When I enable Extra effects My top bar and bottom bar disappear and a sort of shadow appears whats the deal?
<Cress> *70,8852738 is the number
<Cress> I have to put the * and , in it for it to work
<HexGhost> hi, im trying to use nginx on ubuntu and im unable to get it to start using the default configuration, wondering if anyone's used this
<Aaal3> Hello, I have a Ubuntu 9.10 computer connected to my network via a usb wireless card (wlan1), i would like to hook another ubuntu 9.10 desktop via ethernet to desktop 1, and recieve internet through it, since i do not have a wireless adapter for desktop 2.
<HexGhost> i get "[emerg]: open() "/usr/local/nginx/off" failed (2: No such file or directory)" and i have no idea why its looking for that, no config file or the startup script references that
<saurion> fuckin ridiculous. I added "splash quiet" and hit ctrl+x. Then it continued booting in graphics mode and I was able to enter the pass to unlock the rest of the FS.
<dsnyders> Cress, the *70 disables call waiting, the comma waits for the dial tone to return, then the rest of the number is dialed.
<Cress> So I should add my area code for linux?
<saurion> first impression of lucid: a lot like windows 98.
<mrwizeguy1983> i have a mic problem after fixing sound on my vpcf115fm vaio, there's a thread here -- http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=9#c1 but it doesn't have a fix for the mic, and mentions it
<dsnyders> Cress, If you don't need it manually, then you don't need it in linux.  Have you tried calling the number manually?
<Purpley> When I enable Extra effects My top bar and bottom bar disappear and a sort of shadow appears whats the deal?
<bastid_raZor> !lucid | saurion   .. also it is a BETA.. failure is expected
<ubottu> saurion   .. also it is a BETA.. failure is expected: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mrwizeguy1983> saurion, how is lucid lynx like win 98?
<Cress> no, But It's in my area, 885
#ubuntu 2010-03-20
<Aaal3> Hello, I have a Ubuntu 9.10 computer connected to my network via a usb wireless card (wlan1), i would like to hook another ubuntu 9.10 desktop via ethernet to desktop 1, and recieve internet through it, since i do not have a wireless adapter for desktop 2.
<dsnyders> Cress, it may be that they're not answering right now.  That's what I want you to check.
<erUSUL> !ics | Aaal3
<ubottu> Aaal3: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Cress> I'm almost positive I could get that issue fixed though, If I could get linux to detect my modem again, anyway to tell what ttyS* I should point wvdial to?
<Aaal3> thanks erUSUL
<Random832> Cress, what ttyS* do you have?
<Michel75> bjr de paris
<tim_> hello
<Random832> (or ttyAnythingelse)
<Cress> It's set at ttySL0 at the moment
<dsnyders> Cress, get a copy of minicom.  It is a terminal emulation program.  You can easily check with that.
<mrwizeguy1983> i have a mic problem after fixing sound on my vpcf115fm vaio, there's a thread here -- http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=9#c1 but it doesn't have a fix for the mic, and mentions it.  can someone help?
<Cress> is it a package dsynders/
<Cress> nvm stupid question
<dsnyders> Cress, It's been a while, I think so.  Another way might be to echo ATDT>/dev/TTYSx and see if you hear the modem pick up.
<Cress> well, I'm not sure why but when my modem dials ( on windows) it doesn't make any noise whatsoever
<dsnyders> Cress, there are AT codes for that.  (ATM0, if memory serves).
<mrwizeguy1983> Cress, that one's easy, it's a setting on windows whether or not to let you hear the sounds it makes
<Cress> no mrwizeguy, It's my speaker
<Cress> Which is turned up half way
<Cress> in modemsettings > speaker volume
<mrwizeguy1983> well, in win, since i think 95 or 98, it had the setting
<Cress> yeah
<Cress> I'm on XP, Actually looking at the option now
<Cress> There's 4 notches, It's on the second
<Cress> hey, dsynders, Would the port of the modem be of any use
<mrwizeguy1983> if i recall, sometimes it plays from the actual card (built in basic speaker) and sometimes from your computer speakers
<dsnyders> Cress, you're in XP now?  Does it indicate which serial port it is?
<Cress> All it says is Port: COM3
<dsnyders> Cress, either great minds thinking alike, or fools seldom differing :-)
<dsnyders> Cress, COM3 is the equivalent to /dev/TTYS2
<Cress> okay, I didn't know that
<Cress> So..
<Cress> Can I change it to ttySL0?
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, do you know what it takes to get someone's attention in #pulseaudio or #alsa ?
<Cress> when I used sl-modem-daemon, It uh points /dev/modem to /dev/ttySL0
<erUSUL> mrwizeguy1983: patience ?
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, Unfortunately, no.  Have you offered beer?
<mrwizeguy1983> lol good thought dsnyders
<Cress> mrwizeguy1983 rename yourself
<Cress> bigtits or something
<damiano> ci sono...
<Cress> then ask for help
<mrwizeguy1983> lol isn't that the equivalent of cross dressing?
<rww> Cress: comments like that aren't appropriate for this channel.
<mrwizeguy1983> i don't quite think i can do that
<Cress> Sorry
<Cress> I don't use IRC much, My bad.
<mrwizeguy1983> rww, it was funny and not offensive
<mrwizeguy1983> though i am nearly to that point Cress, if nobody responds in half an hour what can you do
<mrwizeguy1983> nothing i suppose
<Cress> lmao
<Cress> Just ask for help, and go afk
<Cress> dsnyders: Is it possible to change my modems port to ttySL0?
<dsnyders> Cress, If it were a standard modem, it might work.  However, I get the feeling that the winmodem is going to dance around from port to port on you.  You may have better luck with google and pizza on this one.
<dangerman> i have a problem with my ubuntu9.10, the screen blanks out and caps lock lit and blinks
<Cress> aw crap
<Cress> I'm no good with google..
<mrwizeguy1983> no good with google? lol
<Cress> Yeah, Like
<Cress> I can't google to save my life
<mrwizeguy1983> just leave out the common words.  like  type in win modem ubuntu
<Cress> oh..
<Cress> I've always typed out long ass sentences
<Cress> haha...
<mrwizeguy1983> yeah, google search never works that way
<dsnyders> Cress, It might help if you include the actual modem name as well.
<mrwizeguy1983> just type the unique words of what you're looking for Cress
<hal> how do I access sensors-applet?  Has anyone used it?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if there  python 2.6.5 update?
<mrwizeguy1983> and what dsnyders said is very useful to, else you look through pages and pages
 * niwo says a ubuntic hello
<Random832> dangerman:
<Random832> oh he's gone
<dsnyders> Cress, just for giggles, what modem do you have?
<perlsyntax> ok
<Cress> motorola sm56 fax
<Random832> a blinking LED usually indicates a hardware problem, if anyone else cares
<niwo> anyone from europe-germany in here?
<Cress> when I do lspci it gives me 01:06.0 Modem: Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem (rev 04)
<dsnyders> Cress, three seconds of googling: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460331
<penguinv> I'm a master of googling, cress may I help you?
 * penguinv recalls the blinking LED's on computers long long ago. (the kind of computers that got their own room and an operator.)
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, are you any good with sound? i have an odd problem but i have found a thread on it, though it doesn't resolve the problem i have remaining it does mention the problem
<Cress> dsynders: That's telling you how to build drivers, which I've done
<Cress> penguinv: um, I'm trying to move my modem port to ttySL0
<dsnyders> Cress, well, it was just the first hit.
<Cress> lol
<penguinv> cress, that's what you want to do. What do you want to look up?  (take it slow with me)
<Cress> I found one too, reading through it but it looks like it's got nothing to do with me
<Aaal3> What is the command-line equivelent of edit connections->eth0->edit->ipv4 settings->share with other computers?
<Purpley> Is there a good program for testing proxies for anonymity?
<penguinv> cress, for a "I want to do this specific" I like to use http://www.ubuntuforums.com  "It's the community."
<Cress> Penguinv, You sound just like me haha.. I don't know what it is I wanna look up, I just know that sl-modem-daemon points modem to ttySL0.. which my modems in ttyS2
<Typos_King> Aaal3:    vi, vim.... depends... you mean a console session editor?
<Typos_King> a GUI or... what?
<Aaal3> no Typos_King i mean connection sharing
<CosmiChaos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/541749 More Data
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, sorry, my sound-fu is pretty bad.  I had things working in 8.10, then I upgraded to 9.04 and things broke.  I'v stumbled through getting it more or less working, but some less importand programs are still having issues.
<penguinv> cress, does this help?  http://www.ttyredirector.com/
<Aaal3> erUSUL: what was the connection sharing link you showed me? and does it tell you how to do it from command line?
<penguinv> cress, generalize generalize generalize. First word= LINUX next word= MODEM PORT last word = TTY   ----> then see what you get.
<DasEi> Aaal3: there is no single commad to achieve this, amongst the hints you already got can install dnsmasq, which will also do the job
<Cress> Penguinv: I'm not sure, there's no download button LOL
<iceroot> Aaal3: you mean "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<erUSUL> !ics > Aaal3
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, you know anyone who is good with sound?  maybe you could take a look at the thread?  i'm kinda lost because it mentions the issue but they didn't find a fix on that thread
<ubottu> Aaal3, please see my private message
<penguinv> lol cress
<iceroot> Aaal3: and adding eth0:1 to the other network you want to share, so you can set a gateway/router
<penguinv> cress tell me if you liked that link plz
<Cress> one sec buddy
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, My show's about to start.  mplayer /var/tv/BreakingBad_S01E04.avi
<Howardth1Duck> hey
<mrwizeguy1983> lol
<mrwizeguy1983> always preferred totem to mplayer myself
<penguinv> cress, think of it like you are looking through a file system, set of drawers, or you are inventing the Dewey Decimal System. From the BIG to the small.  What does it "gotta have"
<Cress> Um
<Cress> I think I got an idea
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, I've had bad luck with totem.  It may even be one of those apps that the sound doesn't work on.
<Cress> Of what to do
<Cress> I'm gonna boot up linux
<Cress> I'll be back in 10
<Cress> If you guys are gone, Thanks alot for helping out
<penguinv> but cress was that page interesting?
<dsnyders> Cress, good luck
<mrwizeguy1983> well, ever since i got the gt 330m working i don't have any compatability problems, just the mic dsnyders, but it's the UI i like of totem
<penguinv> ditts
<Cress> I didn't understand it penguin
<Howardth1Duck> is there a way i could disable pcmanfm/lxde from drawing the desktop the way i can in nautilus to get 4 different wallpapers on my rotating cube?
<penguinv> dittos cress, all the best
<Cress> lol
<Cress> brb
<penguinv> He never did try the search. Maybe next time LMGTFY
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983,  I have an 800MHz clunker with 300Mb of RAM.  The less clutter I have the better.
<mrwizeguy1983> ohhh i see dsnyders.  well i'm running with 6gb ram, 1gb graphics ram, and an i7 processor.  if something slows down my laptop, it's simply designed badly
<penguinv> MY PROBLEM: neither chrome nor firefox "gets" the javascript well enough to display the igoogle page. (Yes, javascript is there and youtube plays.) I've asked in #firefox for 2 days getting no further except to check javascript existence.)
<digitalfiz> how can i get the dbus headers installed?
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, Sweet!  I've been looking to upgrade.  What motherboard do you have?
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, actually it's a laptop.  vpcf115fm.  i'm not sure what board is in it actually
<StopSign> im on core2 duo p8400 3gigs of ddr3 1 gig nvidia 9800 gts on a gateway fx laptop
 * penguinv pokes along with old stuff butnot as old as dsnyders 
<StopSign> seems to rock and roll nicely
<penguinv> mrwizeguy1983, "there's a command for that"
<mrwizeguy1983> StopSign, what rating does the 9800gts get on win7 anyway?
<penguinv> ok back to IRL
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, Oh, laptop.  Right.  When I see i7 I picture a CPU heat sink/fan about the size of my fist.
<penguinv> I'll look in later.
<mrwizeguy1983> actually dsnyders, i7's run quite cool.  they're designed to run at low clock until needed, then turbo boost
<StopSign> dont no,but i get 500 fps in quake 3 on 9.10
<slim> Can I get help
<mrwizeguy1983> StopSign, anything over a fx 5200 would play quake 3 on ubuntu at at least 60 fps, the card is good but that really isn't the best way to measure it
<StopSign> thats using wine
<slim> can someone help me
<StopSign> yea i know
<karpus> hi, I'm trying to install adobe air on ubuntu 9.10 x64 but it seems impossible (./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory -- even though I am in the same folder as the file)
<StopSign> google it lol
<slim> I have googled this
<slim> Ss, can you help
<StopSign> right on
<StopSign> im not too much of a gamer anymore
<slim> StopSign, I have installed ubuntu on my HD, BUT it says I only have 1GB free space.
<slim> The partition i chose is 70GB
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, Really?  I'll have to actually look at one instead of looking at the tricked out, light up, heat pipe, liquid cooled demonstrator.  Anyways, what problem are you having with the sound?
<mrwizeguy1983> StopSign, any idea where the gt mobile cards come in? that's why i was asking, trying to figure out how they compare to the geforce 9800's etc.
<iceroot> what is the opposite of lifo called (last in first out), is it lilo? (last in last out)
<StopSign> mine is a 9800m gts
<karpus> iceroot: fifo?
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, it use to only work via headphones/plugin mic
<iceroot> karpus: first in first out sounds good
<dsnyders> Iceroot, fifo, first in first out.  Lilo is a boot manager that is popular with certain linux distros.
<mrwizeguy1983> but now it works (after update to latest driver) on speakers and headphones fine, but the mic won't work, neither built in nore line in dsnyders
<StopSign> but im dual booting win7 and 9.10
<StopSign> graphics are better in win7
<digitalfiz> anybody know how i can install the dev headers for dbus so i can compile programs that need dbus.h?
<StopSign> brb
<mrwizeguy1983> StopSign, that's one of the best 9800's if i remember, which is why i wanted to know what rating it got.  my gt 330m got a 6.5, probably yours is a bit higher
<evanotten> I was interested in the command line that I can use to update my firefox from 2.0 to the most current version.  Can anyone send me in the right direction?  Thank you in advance for your help!
<marenostrum> Karmic Koala here. My home directory is encrypted with eCryptfs. It lies on a seperate partition. What should I do before attempting to make a fresh install of Lucid (not Web upgrade), mounting that partion as home again and without data loss? Additional question: I guess there wont be any problem with Web upgrade without any special measure; am I right?
<iceroot> dsnyders: yes i know lilo-boot-loader, just wasnt sure about the correct name of the opposite of lifo
<bastid_raZor> digitalfiz: you could go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for dbus.h in packages.
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, sorry, nothing is coming to mind.  You do have them unmuted, right?
<bastid_raZor> !find | digitalfiz ..this isn't that informative though.
<ubottu> digitalfiz ..this isn't that informative though.: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<ubottu> digitalfiz is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<bastid_raZor> err..
<bastid_raZor> !find dbus.h | digitalfiz
<ubottu> digitalfiz: File dbus.h found in audacious-dev, cairo-dock-dev, devicekit-disks-doc, devicekit-power-doc, epiphany-browser-dev (and 35 others)
<karpus> I'm trying to install adobe air on ubuntu 9.10 x64 but it seems impossible (./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory -- even though I am in the same folder as the file, through nautilus I get "The file is of an unknown type")
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, yes, let me show you a link that explains, maybe you'll have an idea for me.  http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=9#c1
<digitalfiz> thanks bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> digitalfiz: good luck
<techtronic> hey folks ive been messing with my virtual hosts in apache, can some one tell me if http://95.172.2.218 works (promise there is no "adult material" or any other weird stuff going on - im using the ip address whilst i test the migration from my current server provider to my vps - just need to update my dns if this works
<bastid_raZor> techtronic: works here.
<techtronic> seeing the full page?
<Griob> anyone need any help?
<erUSUL> techtronic: did not accept your cookies ;P but it works
<bastid_raZor> techtronic: yes
<Griob> mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/*** type that, itll fix your problems. :)
<techtronic> thanks folks - i tried it on my wifes mac and it seems to hang after loading the page title
<mrwizeguy1983> techtronic, your site seems to work quite fine
<mrwizeguy1983> Howdy. Welcome to RootAdmin.co.uk!
<mrwizeguy1983> that's from the site
<techtronic> thanks for testing guys - much appreciate it!
<wat> hey guys
<wat> new to ubuntu
<jaypur> can someone help me to place 2 roll images side by side???
<jaypur> wat, welcome
<jaypur> opss
<wat> great job, keep it up
<jaypur> wrong channel
<FloodBot3> jaypur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<techtronic> wat: well a warm welcome to the community then
<jaypur> wrong channel sorry
<wat> soz
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, I followed a few links off of the link you sent me.  If I'm reading it right, it looks like you have to patch the kernel to get the mic/line in working.
<Howardth1Duck> is there a way i could disable pcmanfm/lxde from drawing the desktop the way i can in nautilus to get 4 different wallpapers on my rotating cube?
<jhirley> something is using up harddrive space on my ubuntu machine, any ideas on what to look at ?
<dsnyders> jhirley, use the du command to find out where the disk space is being used.
<marenostrum> !eCryptfs
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, what kernel patch do i need?  i never found that
<bastid_raZor> jhirley: run baobab   ... it'll show you a graphical usage of your drive
<mikelifeguard> On the "PGP Passphrases" tab of System>Preferences>Encryption and keyrings, I'm told "A supported PGP passphrase caching agent is not running" -- how can I get one running?
<Random832> how do i make firefox run in padsp?
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, See comment #5 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/525149
<ugliefrog> has anyone tried gnom3
<yates_> seeking openarena patch install assistance
<G-Farkas> Hi, I've installed 9.10 amd64 and I have not sound. I installed from the minimal installer. I tried "m-a i-a alsa", everything seems to be ok but still without sound. I seems like I have no a device for sound. Help Please
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, this is going to sound stupid.  how do you run a patch?
<techtronic> mrwizeguy1983: what sort of patch
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, I think a .patch file is actually a script that patches things.
<mrwizeguy1983> techtronic, a kernel patch i believe, the one dsnyders found for me on the page link he listed
<yates_> i am running the 8.1 version and trying to install 8.5 version patch.  I have patch downloaded...
<yates_> but i dont know how to install the zip
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, should i just chmod and sh it?
<mrwizeguy1983> http://pastebin.com/4VgdLhmf   dsnyders that was my attempt to run it
<dsnyders> mrwizeguy1983, I know less about patching kernels than I do about sound.  I think so, but hey!  Huge grain of salt here.  You could seriously damage things.
<G-Farkas> faster!
<ipatrol> Is there support for the Belkin USB F6D4050? It's not in the wifi docs
<yates_> bump - openarena version 8.5 patch install
<evanotten> I was interested in the command line that I can use to update my firefox from 2.0 to the most current version.  Can anyone send me in the right direction?  Thank you in advance for your help!
<sobczyk> hi anyone have experience with broadcom 4353 wireless card (dell 1520N)? I don't see any wireless networks, iwlist scan tells me the interface does not support scanning
<ChogyDan> evanotten: are you on hardy?
<G-Farkas> evanotten, more data pls
<yates_> bump - how to install a downloaded patch for openarena (version 8.5 patch)
<ChogyDan> yates_: what patch?
<dsnyders> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Cress> Yeah, I got it directed to my modem
<dsnyders> Cress!  What's the news?
<Cress> Problem is the dialing times out almost instantly
<Cress> So, I know it'll work I just gotta find out how to turn that off..
<yates_> this link http://openarena.ws/download.php?list.60
<mrwizeguy1983> dsnyders, i found http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/EnableMicrophone that says to patch the kernel and explains why it's necessary....but it doesn't say how to patch.... and it says something about rebuilding....
<ipatrol> Hello? Can anyone recommend a good wireless-n adapter for 9.10?
<yates_> ChodyDan: That explain it?
<benlu> Hello
<krafty> ipatrol one with an intel based chip set is a good rule of thumb
<G-Farkas> hello benlu
<ipatrol> krafty: Can you give me some examples?
<benlu> I can not normally use SCIM in here.
<Blindsite> hello, does anyone know how to restore accidently deleted panels
<ChogyDan> yates_: I think so, you didn't find any directions with it?
<ipatrol> I need a USB wireless stick that works with ease because every time I try to install the drivers, nothing happens
<yates_> nope. just to place the patch in the installation folder.
<bes> during the live cd boot load of ubuntu 10.4 i get this error: GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<bastid_raZor> !panels | Blindsite
<ubottu> Blindsite: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mernilio> What the hell im banned for in the off-topic channel?
<mernilio> fucking ass whipes
<ipatrol> op?
<bastid_raZor> mernilio: youcould ask in #ubuntu-ops
<yates_> I wasnt sure what the install folder was as i install via "ubuntu software manager"
<ipatrol> !conduct | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Seeker`> mernilio: not appropriate for this channel
<mrwizeguy1983> does anyone know how to patch a kernel?
<benlu> G-Farkas: how to use SCIM IM here?
<ipatrol> !language | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ChogyDan> mrwizeguy1983: what patch
<sobczyk> anyone have experience with broadcom 4353 wireless card (dell 1520N)? I don't see any wireless networks, iwlist scan tells me the interface does not support scanning
<mernilio> haha.. the ubuntu conduct of rule haha.. why not call it communism!
<G-Farkas> Benlu, I dont know
<ipatrol> why did my ralink drivers fail to work in the WUSB600N?
<mrwizeguy1983> a patch for an internal mic on alc275
<bes> how can i get the beta to work?
<mrwizeguy1983> ChogyDan, do you know how to apply it?
<ChogyDan> mrwizeguy1983: I would have to see the patch.  Usually it is patch -p1 < the_patch.diff
<G-Farkas> benlu, just ask, if someone know the answer someone will reply
<Vroomfondle> bes: ubuntu beta? Ask in #ubuntu+1
<mrwizeguy1983> ChogyDan, do you have to compile a kernel and apply the patch to one of the files or can you apply it to the kernel that's already compiled? i never did this beffore
<Blindsite> I've got my panels back, thanks.  :)
<ChogyDan> mrwizeguy1983: Im not totally sure.  If it is just one of the modules, then just that module
<benlu> There is an enhancement.
<mrwizeguy1983> ChogyDan, i have the link, i'll send it maybe you can tell.  thanks for looking at it  -- http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/EnableMicrophone
<Cress> When I do wvdial it gives me a list of stuff like --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again. --> Initializing modem.--> Modem initialized.  --> Sending: ATDP*70,19028852738
<jhirley> how do I shutdown nullmailer ? I have like 30 gigs of logs from null mailer ?
<Cress> Why does it time out? Any ideas?
<ChogyDan> !kernel | mrwizeguy1983
<ubottu> mrwizeguy1983: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ChogyDan> mrwizeguy1983: You should follow those directions, but before you compile, apply the patch as directed
<roxdragon2> &j ubuntu/it/chat
<roxdragon2> j ubuntu/it/chat
<bastid_raZor> roxdragon2: /j #ubuntu-it-chat   ..think that is the right channel name
<kastriot> hi
<mrwizeguy1983> ChogyDan, what should i apply the patch to? which file?
<Purpley> Is there a good program for testing proxies for anonymity?
<ChogyDan> mrwizeguy1983: the kernel root directory, just run the patch command as directed when you are in the kernel directory
<Tapout> is there a key combo that brings up the "applications"
<kastriot> hi
<yates_> how to install openarena 0.8.5 patch to update exisint openarena 0.8.1
<Aaal3> Tapout: ctrl+esc (im using xubuntu 9.10, should work for ubuntu also, if not, you can make your own shortcut)
<yates_> http://openarena.ws/download.php?list.60
<mrwizeguy1983> ChogyDan, it says "You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages. "
<mrwizeguy1983> would that apply to me ChogyDan ?
<Tapout> ctl+esc doesn't pull it up for me
<JRowe> I have an ancient pentium 3 computer that doesnt have a USB drive. Can I install ubuntu from inside windows?
<ChogyDan> mrwizeguy1983: possibly.  I really don't know.  I've compiled the whole kernel before, but I haven't done just a driver
<mrwizeguy1983> neither have i.  compiled a few kernels, but always from a walkthrough ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> JRowe: unetbootin might do it
<yates_> bump - how to install openarena 0.8.5 patch to update exisint openarena 0.8.1
<JRowe> thanks
<jmspeex> Can someone help me understand why my cron.daily doesn't start at the time that's specified in my /etc/crontab?
<karpus> I'm trying to install adobe air on ubuntu 9.10 x64 but it seems impossible (./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory -- even though I am in the same folder as the file, through nautilus I get "The file is of an unknown type")
<son_> hello
<ChogyDan> yates_: you should ask the openarena folks
<KruyKaze> is ubuntu one syncing for you guys?
<KruyKaze> oops wrong channel
<Cress> Hey Ten-Eight :)
<timClicks> who is responsible for system > help & support
<Ten-Eight> hi there!
<Cress> Go on msn :(
<Ten-Eight> ok
<timClicks> and is it possible to change the look/feel of the gnome help application
<kastriot> hi
<kastriot> hello
<psylinx> is there anyway to add sorting options to files?
<melero> eeeeeeeeeee
<xiong> What do you call it when the screen goes black after inactivity? I'm having trouble googling for the topic.
<Tapout> where do you change the region of your install?  mine is setup for USA, and I want canada
<DaveLu> when using the history command in terminal, followed by say"10", I get a list of the last 10 commands entered
<Random832> Tapout, what exactly is affected by the settings you want to change?
<DaveLu> all of these commands are numbered
<shazbotmcnasty> Dave123, yes
<shazbotmcnasty> do you have a question?
<DaveLu> how do I easily reenter say command number 491
<samc> DaveLu: !491
<shazbotmcnasty> highlight it, copy it, paste it
<samc> in bash, at least
<shazbotmcnasty> I never knew about that.
<DaveLu> yes, in bash
<shazbotmcnasty> I always just copied it n' stuff
<Random832> Tapout, you can change the language  from "Language Support" in settings, you can change the timezone [for daylight savings settings] by setting up your location in the thing that pulls down when you click on the clock
<samc> yeah, exclamation mark + history number will re-execute something from the history
<samc> you can also do other funky stuff with ! to repeat commands
<samc> can be dangerous though, especially if you've got some big rm in your history :p
<Random832> samc, don't forget ^
<DaveLu> ok, like what
<chasedawg> is there a program better than putty for ubuntu?
<Random832> chasedawg, just run ssh within a gnome-terminal
<samc> DaveLu: let's say you do .. for instance .. 'whois google.com'
<Random832> Tapout, what other region settings do you want
<samc> you can repeat that command by running '!whois'
<samc> and it'll repeat the most recent command that matches that string
<Random832> and if you feel like playing russian roulette you can type !rm
<samc> Random832: what's the ^ for?
<Random832> *click*
<Random832> samc, substitution
<Tapout> Random832, thanks... i changed it to canada and it's working now..t hx
<samc> oh nice
<Random832> echo hellp; ^p^o
<Tapout> Random832, weather plugin had a F instead of C for celcius ;)
<Random832> Tapout, i think that's a separate setting too, under the weather thing
<Tapout> i found it in xbmc as well
<BittyWitty> Hi
<BittyWitty> You guys have been helpful in here before and I am not very good with this stuff so I was wondering if you'd help me again. :|
<DaveLu> tks, <samc> that is just what I was looking for
<samc> no problem :)
<BittyWitty> I am trying to find all files that have a certain extension (say .jpg)
<BittyWitty> I did a cd / to go all the way to root, then ls -R i know traverses subfolders
<soreau> BittyWitty: sudo updatedb && locate *.jpg
<BittyWitty> but when I do ls -R *.jpg it doesn't work :S
<soreau> BittyWitty: Or, find /|grep jpg
<trism> BittyWitty: find . -name *.jpg -print;
<iceroot> BittyWitty: you want find
<BittyWitty> locate seemed to work, can i use that?
<soreau> sure
<BittyWitty> why doesn't ls work?
<chasedawg> can you use remote desktop viewer to windows?
<Random832> BittyWitty, * wildcards are expanded by the shell relative to the current directory
<soreau> Bilge: Maybe you wanted 'ls -R | grep jpg'
<iceroot> chasedawg: sure
<Random832> for the other suggestions you'd need '*.jpg' with quotes to work properly
<BittyWitty> what is grep?
 * BittyWitty blushes
<soreau> BittyWitty: ls -R / | grep jpg
<chasedawg> iceroot: I tried it an it didn't work
<iceroot> chasedawg: that is a bad error description
<iceroot> chasedawg: rdesktop ip-of-windows-host
<chasedawg> iceroot: thanks
<jpds> BittyWitty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grep
<NetScr1be> ?
<jpds> NetScr1be: Hi.
<catorceavo> i just bought a dance pad and connected it to usb and i dont know what to do next. how do i view what my installed hardware devices are?
<oso3000> i installed wine-doors (a gui for wine)... which installed msttfcorefonts... now my firefox fonts look horrible... i tried uninstalling the ms fonts, but looks even worse... what should i do?
<igoryonya> When i add repo dvds it only adds one entry, but when I did it on freshly installed system, it added several entries to the software sources. is it normal? does it mean that my dvds didn't get completley indexed, or is it because of some update?
<oso3000> i installed wine-doors (a gui for wine)... which installed msttfcorefonts... now my firefox fonts look horrible... i tried uninstalling the ms fonts, but looks even worse... what should i do  ?
<CalmvsKhaos> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ganymede> to find all jpgs recursively, you may consider doing: find . -type f -iname "*.jpg"
<dsnyders> !palm
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<BittyWitty> how can I find out what version of ubuntu is running?
 * BittyWitty blush
<ChogyDan> uname -a
<bazhang> BittyWitty, lsb_release -a in terminal
<dsnyders> BittyWitty, uname -a
<dsnyders> BittyWitty, oops. That's for kernel version
<clay_> why, oh why, did someone get the clever idea to wrap grub-rescue-pc.iso in a DEB file, which if I could install, I would be already be able to fix my machine without installing the package
<oso3000> CalmvsKhaos: thanks but that's not the problem
<oso3000> i installed wine-doors (a gui for wine)... which installed msttfcorefonts... now my firefox fonts look horrible... i tried uninstalling the ms fonts, but looks even worse... what should i do?
<igoryonya> is it possible to get a list of all installed programs, so that if I have to do a clean install, I remember what to reinstall?
<bastid_raZor> !clone | igoryonya ..this may be helpful
<ubottu> igoryonya ..this may be helpful: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<clay_> I have an i386 rescue image, but my system is amd64. When I try to chroot and fix grub, it can't work with any of the executables.
<BittyWitty> wow
<BittyWitty> you have to use the terminal to find the version?
<igoryonya> oso3000: maybe you will have better chance in #winehq channel
<CalmvsKhaos> oso3000, i was just confused at why you'd use wine to install ms fonts when you can do that without wine :)
<BittyWitty> no pretty About screen?
<Nollog> This isn't really an ubuntu problem, but I'm using xbmc over ubuntu and whenever I play a video then turn off my wiimote, the video dies a few minutes afterward. Any idea what's going on?
<nomad> Hi,I am having issues with the conduit toolbar mediaplayer playing in linux
<bastid_raZor> BittyWitty: System > About Ubuntu
<nomad> flash and java work so it is puzzling me
<clay_> I can't find that iso, just bazillions of mirrors listing the contents of the deb package in ubuntu
<dsnyders> BittyWitty, No.  You could always go to System -> About Ubuntu
<nomad> can someone please download my toolbar and tell me what the media player is made of (java,Flash) etc so I can narrow down the fix ?
<nomad> http://FreakShowToolbar.OurChurchToolbar.com/
<nomad> there is the toolbar but it is the same as all conduits media players,none of them work in linux
<oso3000> CalmvsKhaos, i didn't WANT to install the core fonts... wine-doors just did it
<CalmvsKhaos> ah ok :)
<oso3000> igoryonya: in the wine channels they say ask in firefox channels, in firefox channels they say ask in ubuntu channels, and it seems like in ubuntu channels they say ask in wine channels  :)
<nomad> anyone know why a media player in a toolbar will not work if java and flash both appear to work ?
<BittyWitty> Thank you very much :D
<CalmvsKhaos> oso3000, I'd check the forums then :)
<BittyWitty> I will be back if I require more help!
<igoryonya> oso3000: :)
<igoryonya> oso3000: do you have a problem with windows firefox, or linux firefox after this?
<oso3000> i'm always talking about linux firefox, sorry for being unclear
<whiter> hello, i'm trying to figure out my modem's ip address. in windows i would type 'ipconfig' and it would come up under the 'gateway address' but ifconfig doesn't give any of that information... how would i get that on ubuntu?
<wildboy211> hello...can some help?
<igoryonya> oso3000: now you puzzled me. I always thought that those ms specific fonts for wine get installed in drive_c/windows/fonts folder.
<wildboy211> someone help?
<oso3000> igoryonya: yeah it's kinda strange
<Tobarja> i just did a linode install of ubuntu. i'm trying to set the hostname. all the docs i've found point to /etc/init.d/hostname.sh but i don't seem to have that. am i missing a package?
<igoryonya> oso3000: ...but, since linux firefox gets screwed up because of this, they get installed to some linux folder. If they installed into wine folder, I might of been able to help, since I am a proin windows, not linux yet.
<bastid_raZor> Tobarja: the hostname should be in /etc/hostname
<wildboy211> i had two hard drives, one had both ubuntu and windows - i removed the one that didnt have any os and now grub wont load ubuntu or windows?
<Tobarja> bastid_raZor: yep, got that part, but then it says to do /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start....
<wildboy211> i can only get ubuntu running from cd
<igoryonya> oso3000: did you try the -  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto yet?
<oso3000> igoryonya: yep
<bastid_raZor> Tobarja: no idea then.
<igoryonya> oso3000: did you check your firefox config, fonts section, maybe it just some settings changed in firefox?
<eloic> hello everyone!! I'm a new on this irc
<igoryonya> oso3000: do other programs look normal, other then firefox?
<DexterF> hi
<oso3000> igoryonya: yes, everything else looks normal
<wildboy211> can anyone help?
<wd4lko> wildboy211: grub was probably on the drive you took out, put it back in
<oso3000> igoryonya: at least it hasn't changed in a way that i can notice... but firefox is horrible
<wildboy211> theres no way i can just install grub from cd...or change grub from cd?
<DexterF> 9.10, nv GF MX 440, CRT screen attached via BNC cable, thus no EDID. after fresh installation and installing closed src nvidia driver I can't go beyond 640x480 res
<oso3000> wildboy211: have you checked "super grub disk" ?
<igoryonya> oso3000: check the preferences in firefox, maybe it's just a matter of screwed up settings.
<wildboy211> whats that?
<oso3000> igoryonya: already did
<oso3000> wildboy211: a live cd specialized in fixing grub and related things
<Obsidian1723-2> Whoever decided on coding the minimize, closed, maxiumim buttons in that order, and on the left side, should be flogged.
<igoryonya> oso3000: did you try backing up your firefox profile and creating a new one, just to see if it changes some things?
<Purpley> Hey guys I was running boxee and it suddenly got really low like I have to crank up my speakers all the way to hear a whisper
<Purpley> is there a controller for the alsa module?
<Purpley> would alsamixer work?
<oso3000> igoryonya: yes, no results
<wd4lko> wildboy211:google for the info on how to, its to much to put here
<wildboy211> all i got is GParted and disk utility...
<IdleOne> !grub2 | wildboy211
<ubottu> wildboy211: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Purpley> I got it fixed alsa was being dumb for some reason
<IdleOne> wd4lko: telling people to google for answers is not acceptable in Ubuntu channels. if you don't know or feel like answering, please don't tell people to google :)
<wd4lko> sorry
<IdleOne> no problem, just an FYI
<letalis> has anyone tried the new lts beta? is it stable enough for use yet or is it having teething issues like some of the more recent ubuntu releases have had?
<CalmvsKhaos> telling them to 'man this-or-that' to me is worse then telling them to go google something
<igoryonya> oso3000: I know that this is more like a windows approach, :-& , but perhaps: sudo apt-get install firefox --reinstall
<IdleOne> letalis: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<psusi> letalis, there is no lts beta
<oso3000> igoryonya: already tried, no results
<psusi> err... nevermind me, I'm drunk ;)
<ogelami> anyone know why i cannot flip down my console in quake3?, Ubuntu->Mint
<oso3000> thanks anyway
<IdleOne> !linuxmint | ogelami
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ogelami> lol, why should i get to linux mint? IdleOne
<IdleOne> ogelami: sorry I saw Mint and didn't read fully
<ogelami> okidoki :)
<IdleOne> but quake3 questions are not really ubuntu related
<NetScr1be> how do I stop join/part/quit messages in Empathy?
<ogelami> no, but i think the quake3 im using is made for ubuntu aint it?
<ogelami> :)
<igoryonya> oso3000: :) seems to me you've tried everything that I am suggesting, I don't have much experience with linux yet. I can't suggest anything else, I would start searching for something like: msttfcorefonts firefox in google.
<jassi9c> ogelami : no quake3 was originally built for windows
<IdleOne> ogelami: hmm, then I don't have a clue. /me follows his own advice given to wd4lko earlier :/
<BoobsALot> Maybe you could help me (tho it's off topic, send me to a better place guys?) I decided to get a STA drive and my computer has IDE. I already have SATA tentacles hanging from my power supply, lol.  I noticed there are converters on sale with only two plugs and some wires. They cost a lot less. Is there any reason to get the $15 or $20 ones instead of the $2 ones?
<no-name> hi im using imagemagick and trying to batch convert .jp2 to plain .jpg can someone help?  someone suggested something earlier but i had to leave so i couldnt work on it
<IdleOne> BoobsALot: #hardware might be a place to ask
<BoobsALot> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> sure, hope it helps
<PeterT> how do you log out via the command line?
<NullEntity> logoff?
<SweetHoneyinCali> hi guys, #hardware is invite only
<PeterT> Thanks
<Gnea> SweetHoneyinCali: we're not #freenode
<Ten-Eight> PeterT: logout
<tvaughn> how do I access a folder thats on a windows share from ubuntu?
<SweetHoneyinCali> what's that for?
<SweetHoneyinCali> I can try them
<PeterT> Ten-Eight: what about switching users?
<igoryonya> BoobsALot: is STA, SATA?
<tvaughn> SweetHoneyinCali: no its not.
<NullEntity> Is there a way to downgrade 10.04 to 9.10?
<IdleOne> logout?
<Random832> PeterT, Ten-Eight's answer was just to log off the terminal - gnome-session-save --logout to end your gnome session
<bazhang> NullEntity, full reinstall
<NetScr1be> tvaughan samba
<Dougdoug4> WHAT?
<tvaughn> NetScr1be: yes I have that
<Dougdoug4> i thought Lucid wasn't coming out until like June
<NullEntity> =/ okay
<PeterT> peter@petert:~$ gnome-session-save --logout
<PeterT> -bash: gnome-session-save: command not found
<Dougdoug4> 8MEH-RXYFD-JUV72-8922R-FTBZ6-QEMBR-ACED
<Dougdoug4> 8MEH-RAJC2-O3P77-KRRQA-H3SLN-REMBR-ACED
<Dougdoug4> 8MEH-RXYFD-JUV72-8922R-FTBZ6-QEMBR-ACED
<Dougdoug4> 8MEH-R2CML-SS7FW-MOXFR-TRU8V-3EMBR-ACED
<Dougdoug4> 8MEH-RS47Y-82HT8-GONVA-BCCCZ-DEMBR-ACED
<FloodBot3> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Random832> PeterT, are you not on gnome?
<PeterT> Ubuntu
<PeterT> SSH
<IdleOne> !register | SweetHoneyinCali
<ubottu> SweetHoneyinCali: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<desnaike> BoobsAlot: U get what u pay for
<Random832> right, but is it ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu or lubuntu?
<Random832> oh, ssh? i thouht you meant from the command line at the screen
<Gnea> SweetHoneyinCali: and yeah, #hardware is not invite-only
<PeterT> SSh, Random832
<Random832> you can just close the terminal window to log out - and there's not really a "switch user"
<PeterT> Ok, thanks
<Dougdoug4> Sory.
<PeterT> I was hoping to avoid that
<tvaughn> switch user is su :P
<Random832> eh why?
<tvaughn> or you can hit control D
<Random832> ctrl-d ends the ssh and gets you back to your original shell if you are logging on from another unix system
<Random832> or just type exit
<tvaughn> Random832: ^D also closes putty
<no-name> hi im using imagemagick and trying to batch convert .jp2 to plain .jpg can someone help?  someone suggested something earlier but i had to leave so i couldnt work on it
<Random832> tvaughn, well, yeah, the point was to _not_ close the terminal _if_ it had an underlying shell from the system he's logging in from
<tvaughn> well it won't do that unless you hit it twice :P
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<tvaughn> ubuntubama: thanks for the irc lesson :)
<sickly> can someone help me with mounting a ntfs partition? it is /dev/sdf1, but  i tried doing , "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdf1 /home/user/Desktop" and, " sudo ntfsmount /dev/sdf1 /home/user/Desktop" and it gives me this  http://pastebin.com/ef90E6d1
<necrocow> any remember how, in the `mail` command-line, h prints out the header list but how to make it go to the end instead of having to guess where it ends??
<tvaughn> how do you use samba to access a windows share?
<NetScr1be> tvaughan http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Gnea> tvaughn: you don't.
<tvaughn> NetScr1be: if you used tab completion you'd spell my name correctly and it would highlight :)
<tvaughn> Gnea: then what do I use?
<necrocow> Gnea: uh, yes you do...
<Gnea> tvaughn: samba is for making unix shares accessible as windows shares
<Gnea> necrocow: no, you don't.
<necrocow> huh
<necrocow> samba is so used to access windows shares
<Gnea> wrong.
<Gnea> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tvaughn> smbfs?
<NetScr1be> smbfs or cifs to access Windows shares
<igoryonya> tvaughn: smb://windowscomputer/share
<necrocow> Gnea: you just proved yourself wrong...
<mcurran> why not just create a server, much easier than shared folders
<Gnea> necrocow: there's a difference between providing access, and accessing. accessing is done with a client. samba is a server, not a client.
<igoryonya> tvaughn: smb://username:password@windowscomputer/share
<eloic> tvaughn: nautilus --browser smb://ip_address
<Gnea> necrocow: methinks you need to read up on what's really what and how it really works.
<necrocow> Gnea: thers also such a thing as over abstracting something ffs...
<Gnea> necrocow: pardon?
<Ganymede> you totally do not use samba to access window shares, no questions asked
<necrocow> you know exactly what was meant by "using samba to access windows shares", I think anyone in here knew, and of the 1284 people you're the only one to nit pick about it
<Ganymede> you use an in-kernel smbfs or cifs, and you use the smbfs package for the mount utilities
<DasEi1> sickly: got an answer already ?
<Gnea> necrocow: No, I'm sorry but I don't know. Please don't put words in my mouth.
<Tapout> i've got 104 bad sectors on my drive, it's warning me about the drive failing.. it's a 1TB drive, does 104 bad sectors seem like a lot?
<mcurran> dhcp3-server = httpd (much easier)
<stercor> I can't get Rhythmbox to import folders into the library.  I've tried the intuitive stuff, then the instructions, then the command-line.  Nothing.
<bastid_raZor> Tapout: to me 1 Sector would be a lot.
<mcurran> anyone here good with nmap
<Gnea> Tapout: that's a recognized problem with 1TB drives in general. you should be able to safely map them so that they won't be accessed.
<Ganymede> Tapout, yeah, i do not have bad sectors on any of my drives according to badblocks utility
<sickly> DasEi1, no not yeat
<necrocow> pointless nit-picking serves noone imho. Theres a difference between wanting to be precise and being overly so; the isue you've taken up is like saying "you don't start the car, you start the engine"
<os2mac> ouch.
<Gnea> necrocow: you could benefit from your own advice then.
<Tapout> Ganymede, how ?
<DasEi1> sickly: mount is the command, not ntfsmount like in your paste, also not a good idea to mount to Desktop
<necrocow> Gnea: hows that, you made the bloody nitpick?
<bazhang> necrocow, lets move on
<necrocow> Gnea: do you work for Congress?
<DasEi1> sickly: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<Gnea> necrocow: welcome to /ignore
<necrocow> fine
<necrocow> 'bout time
<Ganymede> necrocow, of course, one should understand that you want to access windows shares from linux, yet you insist that samba is used to mount those shares as a client accessing the share, which is false by all accounts
<DasEi1> sickly: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdf1  /media/ntfs
<necrocow> I'm sorry to make an issue out of his issue, but I hate unnecesary nit picking
<igoryonya> Ganymede: I always used samba to access windows network shares, how else would you do that?
<igoryonya> Ganymede: nevermind, I found your post about it
<Gnea> igoryonya: really? how did you do it?
<DasEi1> sickly: sudo chown -R $USER /media/ntfs
<necrocow> Ganymede: ok please show me how it can be done without Samba on the system.....
<igoryonya> Ganymede: but smbfs is samba
<SweetHoneyinCali> Q. How do I Access Windows share from Linux command prompt? I would like to be able to access shared folders on Windows machines from my Linux system.
<SweetHoneyinCali> A. There are two ways. Use command line tool called smbclient or you can mount windows shares the mount command. Another option is use GUI tools. Please refer previous articles about access windows share from Linux:
<mcurran> Yes, just mount the windows drive or use smbclient
<necrocow> enough with the bot spam ffs
<DasEi1> sickly: cd /media/ntfs && ls
<igoryonya> Gnea: do what, exactly?
<mcurran> I've never seen the smb://etc... technique with a browser, but that seems pretty f'in cool.
<sickly> DasEi1, i have already tried that , i was jst giving an example of one of the many things i tried
<Gnea> igoryonya: how you used samba to mount a windows share, specifically.
<Ganymede> igoryonya, when you say, "using samba" to access the share, it depends on whether you're referring to the samba server, which is provided by the samba package, or the smbfs/cifs kernel code and mount.cifs mount utility, which probably has code contributed by the samba project
<sickly> DasEi1,  many mount places lol
<Tapout> Ganymede, how do you move them...
<DasEi1> sickly : where are you stuck, in just following above lines ? another pastie ?!
<mcurran> Are we trying to gain access to an unauthorized system?  If so, just say so, and then maybe I'll help.
<Ganymede> Tapout, like how do i physically move the drives from place to place?
<DasEi1> sickly:  mount
<DasEi1> sickly: sudo fdisk -l
<Ganymede> i always use mount.cifs to mount windows shares...
<DasEi1> sickly: paste the result of that two cmd's , too
<Tapout> Ganymede, no.. when i've got 104 bad sectors.. how do i get them around or something
<mcurran> use ms's chkdsk
<mcurran> otherwise reformat
<Ganymede> Tapout, oh, that i don't know...since i've never got bad sectors, but i think the solution is to use the badblocks command to generate a list of badblocks and then feed that to the utility you use to create your filesystem and then the filesystem will skip around the bad blocks
<igoryonya> Gnea: windows share means that it's a network share, not a local drive, so I never mounted them, I just accessed them by placing an address in a file manager: smb://windowscomputer/share or smb://user:pass@windowscomputer/share
<sickly> DasEi1, http://pastebin.com/fWJs9gee
<Ganymede> Tapout, the hard drive manufacturer might also make available a utility that will remap bad blocks to spare blocks in a way invisible to the oS
<tvaughn> igoryonya: I assume that address can be sym linked?
<igoryonya> Ganymede: I am referring to some windows running computer on the lan/net
<mcurran> gparted has a tool to attempt to fix errors, but it didn't work for me the other night, Winblows' chkdsk fixed them though (they were on ntfs partition)
<Gnea> igoryonya: perhaps you misinterpretted how it really works, like necrocow did.  now, you could use smbclient to mount a remote windows share on a mountpoint, then reshare it with samba, but not only would you create too much overhead to system resources, but you'd have to make sure that the credentials are all in-line.
<mcurran> Yeah, just use netcat
<Ganymede> igoryonya, yeah, you don't use "samba" to access those, use mount.cifs to mount them, or nautilus probably has a built-in smb client
<DasEi1> sickly: that all looks correct, where did you get stuck at the above cmds ?
<mcurran> I agree nautilus
<mcurran> if you need to force-mount then use ntfs-3g
<sickly> DasEi1, i just cant mount my external drive with all my movies on it
<Gnea> igoryonya: well, yes, you are correct about it being a network share. the point being, is that samba *provides* access *to* that share, but samba is *not* the specific software that an end-user uses on his/her desktop in order to access said share. THAT is the point I was trying to make.
<tvaughn> im trying to set this up for someone else..
<sickly> DasEi1, it just won let me
<mcurran> yes, then use nautilus with ntfs-3g it works flawlessly.
<tvaughn> Gnea: how can I symlink a file to a windows shaer
<Ganymede> i usually use: mount.cifs //server/share ./mount-point -o iocharset=utf8,user=Ganymede,file_mode=0600,dir_mode=0700
<igoryonya> Ganymede: so the question is not how do you connect to a windows share, but how do you mount it so it looks as a part of your file system?
<Ganymede> igoryonya, ^^
<DasEi1> sickly: did you follow the above commands ?
<Gnea> igoryonya: for instance, if you're on a laptop with windows xp and you want to connect to a linux server, you use samba on the linux server. you don't use samba on the windows xp machine. does that make sense?
<Ganymede> tvaughn, ^^ mount it that way and then use ln -s to create a symlink
<mcurran> ntfs-3g mount -o force /dev/hda1 for example...
<Gnea> tvaughn: you could, if you enjoy utilizing lax permission schemas on your system.
<DasEi1> (03:34:50) DasEi1:  sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<DasEi1> (03:35:17) DasEi1:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdf1  /media/ntfs
<DasEi1> (03:35:36) DasEi1:  sudo chown -R $USER /media/ntfs             , sickly
<tvaughn> its asking for a password :\
<Ganymede> yay i participated in a bit of flamewar today...i see why people love doing this now
<igoryonya> Gnea, ok, I understand now, but when I was saying samba, I didn't presume a samba software package, but an smb protocol.
<Ganymede> tvaughn, you can either hit enter and skip the password if it's not password protected, or enter the actual password
<tvaughn> Gnea: I already have the files set to shared to everyone as the PS3 required that
<tvaughn> Ganymede: tried both neither worked
<igoryonya> Gnea: I see your point
<Ganymede> tvaughn, did you change the username in the options argument?
<tvaughn> to what?
<Ganymede> tvaughn, i don't know...whatever user you expect to mount it as
<tvaughn> I mean is it a user on the ubuntu computer?
<Gnea> igoryonya: ah, then that is an incorrect assumption, since samba and smb are two entirely different things. SMB is a protocol, Samba is a software package that *uses* SMB. confusing the two only causes more problems than it does solutions. hope that helps.
<tvaughn> or a user on the windows one
<sickly> DasEi1, im going to try the exact comm ands, if i have a problem i will pastbin
<woty> Hello
<Ganymede> tvaughn, it's a user on the windows machine and the associated password
<DasEi1> sickly: fine, go a ahead
<NetScr1be> Gnea SMB = Server Message Block?
<Gnea> NetScr1be: what?
<tvaughn> Ganymede: can I do //192.168.1.10/
<Gnea> NetScr1be: yes.
<Ganymede> tvaughn, the account credentials you use to access the share would typically reside on the server but in some environments, the user credentials are synchronized so it would be the same as your user and password on the ubuntu machine
<Ganymede> tvaughn, yes, you can access the share by I address as well with mount.cifs
<Ganymede> IP*
<igoryonya> Gnea: I understand what you are saying, but I always presumed smb protocol, not the software package.
<tvaughn> there I think I fixed it
<Ganymede> igoryonya, smb procotol is different from "samba", samba was the name chosen for the software package and was derived from the name "SMB"
<igoryonya> Gnea, because I always thought that smb protocol is a shorthand for samba protocol.
<tvaughn> yup works now
<igoryonya> tvaughn: you can do smb://192.168.1.10
<Ganymede> SMB = "server message block"
<Gnea> igoryonya: cool. well, in the future, it would be better not to confuse the two when discussing how they actually work, as it will lead users astray.
<tvaughn> Ganymede: how can I make it always do this?
<Ganymede> tvaughn, that i don't know...maybe an /etc/fstab line
<Gnea> igoryonya: if you're not sure about something, throw it into google and see what happens.
<tvaughn> Ganymede: and how do I unmount it
<DasEi1> Ganymede: tvaughn : yes, can be set in fstab
<Ganymede> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<tvaughn> and nevermind I figured it out
<igoryonya> Ganymede: :), now I know that SMB is not short for samba, but an abbreviation.
<Ganymede> tvaughn, umount.cifs probably...be sure to supply the full path the mount point cuz otherwise, it might stay in mtab in my experience
<tvaughn> thanks guys for all the help
<Gnea> Ganymede: I find it somewhat humerous that the previous fellow that got all pissy and left had referenced the same URL. clearly, he had not actually read it.
<Ganymede> kids there days...
<Ganymede> kids these days...*
<Gnea> hehehe
<igoryonya> Gnea, that's what I always do, when I am not sure of something, it's just, I was sure about it :), which does not make me not wrong
<Gnea> igoryonya: lol, well as long as nobody's confused about it
<sickly> DasEi1, http://pastebin.com/V1RtCt1A
<Ganymede> man...if i had known "badblocks" was going to take 10 hours to run through... =(
<anzenketh> Is thre a way to install mysql server without it prompting for anything.
<igoryonya> what's an equivalent of chkdsk in linux, I need to check my usb flash for bad "sectors"
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm trying to do remote desktop to windows xp box from my ubuntu machine.. and for some reason... it is very slow..close to unusable (when scrolling down , etc i can see jigged images). I'm sure it is not connection problem, because if i run a windows vm (inside virtual box) inside the ubuntu box, then do a remote desktop to that remote windows machine, it is so much more usable.
<DasEi1> sickly : just to be sure :  sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<Ganymede> igoryonya, for a filesystem check, i think that's usually fsck.vfat or something like that and for bad "blocks", there's the "badblocks" command...hit up the man pages
<DasEi1> sickly : if ntfs-3g was already there, it seems the filesystem is broken
<igoryonya> Ganymede: thanx
<DasEi1> sickly : we can try to force-mount it ( maybe just not cleanly unmounted), else have to use testdisk or a win machine to check the hd
<xorwhy> When I use aptoncd to create a "distro", does live mode still function?
<igoryonya> I couldn't find a clear explanation on web, what's the difference between soft links and hard links?
<sickly> DasEi1, it seems i had ntfs-3g, but didnt have the ntfs-config
<DasEi1> sickly: that isn't needed for that mount-thingy, it's just for automounting
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm trying to do remote desktop to windows xp box from my ubuntu machine.. and for some reason... it is very slow..close to unusable (when scrolling down , etc i can see jigged images). I'm sure it is not connection problem, because if i run a windows vm (inside virtual box) inside the ubuntu box, then do a remote desktop to that remote windows machine, it is so much more usable.
<nunya> igoryonya: http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html
<Ganymede> igoryonya, soft links are sorta like files that say, "my content is actually in this other file" and specifies that file either relative to itself or via absolute path. a hardlink is a lower level link...it's sorta like a directory entry that says, "may data is at this location on disk" and it points to the same location as some other file entry and contributes 1 to the "link count"...not sure if that helps at all...
<igoryonya> NeoCicak, I've  noticed that slowness with VNC, in comparison to radmin, so I just use radmin over wine. :)
<igoryonya> nunya: thanx
<igoryonya> Ganymede: thanx
<mcurran> NeoCicak - What are you using? netcat?
<NeoCicak> igoryonya: i might as well run remote desktop inside my windows xp vm in that case >.<
<NeoCicak> mcurran: netcat? i'm just using the one shipped with ubuntu - terminal server client.
<mcurran> Yeah, definately VNC if you want the fancy GUI
<nunya> igoryonya: No problem. I've been a admin over 10 years and have never used anything but a soft link
<mcurran> sorry
<xorwhy> This shouldn't be very difficult, and yet somehow it is. I want grub to create a ramdisk, then I want it to copy a liveCD image to the ramdisk, then I want it to boot it.
<DasEi1> sickly: mount -o force -t ntfs /dev/sdf1 /media/ntfs
<mcurran> well there's many telnet, netcat, smbclient, etc.  VNC is the only one I know of, if you want the screen to look like a real remote desktop
<xorwhy> The source of the liveCD ISO would be a path on the physical hard disk.
<Ganymede> nunya, yeah, i feel like a lot of programs are written with hard links in mind and might get confused by them...but i do use hard links to clean up duplicate files and make them use less space
<mcurran> NeoCicak - Do you have little RAM?  That would be a good reason for VNC to be slow.
<Ganymede> without* hard links in mind
<NeoCicak> RAM?mm........... i have 2GB of RAM... also.. i'm not using VNC.. i'm using RDPv5
<NeoCicak> mcurran: i've tried VNC... and that performs worse
<nunya> Ganymede, I dont know if I have evr actually seen on :)
<nunya> on=one
<NetScr1be> NeoCicak have you checked things like the connection settings?
<mcurran> NeoCicak - If you're comfortable just using the terminal, then I would suggest netcat.
<igoryonya> Ganymede: kind of difficult concept, :) I tried, but didn't see the difference between the two in your explanation, I will open the link, posted by nunya
<NeoCicak> NetScr1be: yes... i've tried all possible settings... its just slow :(
<mcurran> nc
<Ganymede> nunya, well for one thing, all files are hard links in a sense...just with a link count of 1. i think the directories . and .. in every directory and considered hard links with higher link counts
<NeoCicak> mcurran: i cant see how netcat will give me the windows GUI... i need to do remote ddesktop, unfortunately :(
<mcurran> sorry, typed userlist and did not see last message to me, please reask
<Ganymede> igoryonya, i guess my description was more OS level and never end-user oriented...a quick summary would be that symlinks can cross filesystems, hardlinks cannot, with hardlinks, you can delete either of the linked files and your data will be safe as long as one hardlink remains so they're all equal in a sense, but with softlinks, you have a destination and a link and if the destination is gone, the link is broken and unusable
<Ganymede> igoryonya, but yeah, do check out the reading
<igoryonya> NeoCiack, do one of your comps have a gigabit card and the other 100Mb, I had slowness issues, with this setup, that I couldn't figure out without changing everything to 100Mb
<nunya> Ganymede: yeah you can actually soft link to a file on a nfs mount. Though I dont like to see that, I have seen it.
<NeoCicak> igornyonya: i dont think thats the issue... coz if i run windows vm inside that box (inside virtual box), then do a remote desktop from the windows vm to the remote windows machine, the performance is much better
<EternalCat> Hello chaps. Brief question, if I may sound like a total newb - if I'm using Terminal in 9.10 and I want to copy something to the clipboard (for example, cowsay and the command I used before that) for use in another program such as Pidgin, how can I do so?
<mcurran> Anyone know how to configure x-chat to allow more history, for scrolling back?  I changed Settings > Preferences > Interface > Text box > Scrollback lines, but that didn't work...
<Azelphur> EternalCat: A) Select text with mouse pointer, right click, copy
<igoryonya> Ganymede: OK, I got it, the hardlink is kind of like an other entry in the partition table, but symlink (softlink?) is kind of like a windows shortcut.
<BittyWitty> Ok guys I am back
<Azelphur> EternalCat: B) Select text with mouse pointer, ctrl+shift+c
<BittyWitty> :\
<NetScr1be> eternalcat highlight w/ mouse, right-click, click copy
<Ganymede> igoryonya, yes, symlink is like a windows shortcut (.lnk) file, BUT i don't know about the hardlink/partition stuff you just said
<EternalCat> Right-clicking in terminal just edits the selection I've made, as in, it selects a slightly different part of the text.
<histo> If I install tor will it always be running by default? in ubuntu 9.10?
<BittyWitty> I need a command that will display all the files (with path) traversing subdirectories that end with an extension like *.*e
<histo> I just want to be able to enable and disable it for firefox with the torbutton
<Ganymede> igoryonya, do you have any knowledge of filesystems? such as how FAT32/ext3 or anything actually stores hierarchical data on a sequential device?
<NeoCicak> Ganymede: i think he's talking about the inode
<BittyWitty> Does that make sense?
<igoryonya> NeoCiack: yes the problem did not affect the virtual box for me either (I used VirtualPC), because it also emulated a 100Mb network card, not the 1Gb
<EternalCat> Azelphur: neither seems to be working for some reason.
<Azelphur> EternalCat: weird
<BittyWitty> in DOS I could do     dir /s /b *.*e
<Ganymede> BittyWitty, find /your/subdirectory/here -type f -iname "*.someextension"
<NeoCicak> igornyonya: hmmm .. thats interesting.... the remote windows machine has 1Gb network card, i believe
<nunya> what Ganymede
<nunya> said
<EternalCat> Azelphur: ctrl+shift+c just produces a ^C in my terminal, which is what I'd have expected from anything which involves ctrl+c+*.
<Random832> Ganymede, actually a .lnk file isn't really quite the right analogy - and windows has real symbolic links since like NT4
<BittyWitty> Gany, thanks I'll give it a whirl :)
<Random832> a .lnk file is more like a .desktop file on linux
<Azelphur> EternalCat: ^c is ctrl+c, you don't seem to be getting a shift in there.
<Ganymede> Random832, oh, i didn't know that, in fact, i heard windows has true hardlinks also but they're buggy since no one cares about them
<Ganymede> Random832, yeah, i do see the difference between a unix softlink and a windows .lnk, but for the sake of explaining to a user, i'd say they pretty much server the same function
<EternalCat> Azelphur: RightCtrl+RightShift+C does the same thing too.
<Ganymede> serve*
<igoryonya> I know, pretty much FAT16, 32 and NTFS, but not ext3. I've been always confused by all those different types of partitions in linux, but it's understandable, I am using it only for about a month yet.
<Random832> also don't forget mac classic Aliases
<Azelphur> EternalCat: weird, what about right click copy?
<Random832> somewhere halfway between a symbolic link and a windows shortcut
<EternalCat> Azelphur: like I said, right-clicking just --- oh. my. god.
<Random832> (i believe they participated in path resolution, but still were an actual file that contained the data for what they point to and had the magic "fix it if the target moved" like shortcuts)
<Ganymede> igoryonya, you can think about how softlinks just contain a string that's the path to their data whereas hardlinks contain the inode number (i.e. address on the disk) of the data
<EternalCat> Azelphur: I'm an absolute retard. Xterm != Terminal from the Applications menu.
<Azelphur> EternalCat: haha nope, xterm is alot more simple
<Random832> a hardlink is no different from the original file
<EternalCat> Azelphur: and I've been using xterm. So, can I revise my question, and ask if there's a way to do it from Alt+F2 xterm? XD
<Random832> a directory contains entries that are a string (the name) and the inode number. for a normal file, one of these exists. a hardlink just means another one exists. they are equal in status.
<Ganymede> Random832, yes, in fact, all files are hard links...most with a link count of 1
<Azelphur> EternalCat: I don't know, might aswell use gnome-terminal though
<igoryonya> Random832, I knew that windows had real symlinks since that version, but as far as I know, they were useless, I installed the dll, allowing to create them, but couldn't figure out how to use it :)
<EternalCat> Azelphur: Okay, I'll do that. Thanks for your help. :)
<Ganymede> i think it's about time i reset my analog clocks for daylight savings...
<ftw> What are "analog clocks"?
<Random832> the key thing about a symbolic link is that it is name-based but participates in path resolution (so you can do foo/bar/_some_link_/baz or directly fopen() the symlink and get the file it points at)
<igoryonya> Ganymede, yes, I can, and that clarifys everything.
<Ganymede> ftw, what do you call those ones with three hands that turn around and point to the number and are driven by gears?
<DasEi1> ftw: in which conclusion ?
<SweetHoneyinCali> Back to a previous discussion (I've been searching it on google and on U-forums) and there's a word issue relating to "a share" as a noun and specifically "a Windows share". I still havent gotten clear on what this means. Can someone define it for me please?
<SweetHoneyinCali> Ganymede, clocks
<igoryonya> Random832, and that's why I thought that it's an other pointer in the partition table, because Ganymede posted similar thought earlier.
<ftw> Ganymede: I've heard of such things, in the long-ago, in the before-times
<Random832> that what is? a hardlink?
<Random832> okay a hardlink has two components - there's the pointer in the directory that points at the inode, and there's a number _in_ the inode that keeps track of how many of those there are.
<Random832> (so when it reaches zero the file is deleted)
<igoryonya> Random832: about the hardlink being no different from the original file.
<Random832> normally only one of the pointers exist and the number is 1 (except for directories, which have a link back from each subdirectory in .. and a link back from itself in .)
<nunya> deleted = marked as availble.
<Random832> [also, you can't hardlink directories - it used to be possible but very inadvisable on other forms of unix]
<igoryonya> Random832: ok, I got it, the symlink name resolution is what makes it different from windows .lnk file.
<Random832> right - a .lnk file is just a file, that contains the name (and other data like command line args etc) in its file contents
<ajcarter> I have a question
<Random832> a symlink is "magic" by comparison - you can't "open" a symlink to inspect the name, [ you call readlink() for that], you'll just open the file it points at
<ajcarter> Lets say i want to install a file from my downloads folder through terminal
<igoryonya> SweetHoneyinCali: a Windows Share is a Shared drive or folder on windows, that you can access over the net/lan
<ajcarter> how do i go about doing this?
<blakkheim> ajcarter: is it a deb file
<tehbaut> if I'm going to DD a partition, I don't need to format it beforehand, do I?
<Random832> lnk isn't part of the filesystem - without the windows shell (explorer, file open dialogs, etc) they're useless
<tehbaut> the IF partition, that is
<ajcarter> blakkheim: yes its a deb file
<blakkheim> ajcarter: dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<syrius> when using smbmount to mount windows shares does that show the password over the network in plaintext?
<ajcarter> blakkheim: i'm now learning terminal, could you tell me what the -i option does?
<blakkheim> ajcarter: man dpkg
<Random832> ajcarter, stands for install
<ajcarter> cool
<Slor> hey folks.  I was wondering - is it reliable to do a distro upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10? on a 32-bit laptop, if that matters
<Ganymede> ajcarter, of course, you'd want to make sure this .deb is from a reputable source
<Random832> [it's easier to use gdebi though, since that'll get dependencies]
<HowardtheDuck> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitutde
<Random832> so gdebi /some/file.deb
<almoxarife> ajcarter: clicking on it in nautilus should open apt, but that might be too easy
<HowardtheDuck> can i use them interchangeably?
<histo> What is polipo?
<blakkheim> Slor: i'd do a fresh install
<histo> nvm figured it out
<histo> When tor is installed does it run all the time by default? Allowing other people to browse through me?
<almoxarife> histo: no
<Ganymede> does anyone else see the problem here: fsck will refuse to check an ext4 partition if it's creation time is in the future relative to the system time...if a system loses power and the motherboard battery is drained, time will be reset to about 1990 and fsck will fail...if ubuntu calls fsck on boot for a routine check, it will fail and the system will not boot up...it may be a headless machine and the only way to reach it is ssh
<DasEi1> histo: not per default
<almoxarife> histo: the default conf sets it as a client
<syrius> !smbmount
<tehbaut> I meant the OF partition
<DasEi1> Ganymede: yep, but if you run fsck manually, that gets corrected
<syrius> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nunya> Ganymede: ouch.... the headlass part makes it hard
<nunya> damn I cant type on a laptop
<igoryonya> Ganymede, nunya, Random832, sorry, if I missed somebody: thanx, I understand all the differences now.
<ray_> hi
<histo> almoxarife: so with it installed I could just start using torbutton right?
<Slor> blakkheim - thanks.  is 9.10 known to be any more or less performant than 9.04?  not sure I _need_ 9.10 for anything specific, but I thought I would upgrade if there's not a good reason not too.
<Ganymede> DasEi1, but you cannot reach the machine in order to run fsck manually when it's headless, in a server room somewhere (god knows where) since it won't boot
<almoxarife> histo: not sure, what does the torbutton do?
<blakkheim> Slor: if you want my opinion, i'd stay with 9.04 and do a fresh install next month with 10.04
<histo> almoxarife: its a firefox addon to enable disable tor
<Slor> ah - hadn't noticed that was close.  good call blakkheim
<DasEi1> Ganymede: if you can't access it, you're kinda helpless then, right
<ray_> how do i install BT4 Dual boot with vista
<almoxarife> histo: don't you need to tell firefox about tor being a proxy?
<Ganymede> DasEi1, and a filesystem creation time in the future is a pretty bad reason to not fail to boot...
<blakkheim> ray_: this is not a BT support channel
<Ganymede> DasEi1, or rather, to fail to boot
<histo> almoxarife: thats what the button handles it looks like
<coachj> can someone give me link to DL 10.4 the site makes you click all over creation then it still isnt clear
<ray_> is there a BT support channel?
<DasEi1> histo : yes, can
<blakkheim> !backtrack > ray_
<ubottu> ray_, please see my private message
<almoxarife> histo: what about privoxy?
<bastid_raZor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ coachj
<coachj> thks
<histo> almoxarife: looks like polipo is being used
<histo> by default
<DasEi1> Ganymede: so responsible is the one who hadn't the server maintenanced right then, battery dained
<almoxarife> histo: cool
<DasEi1> r*
<DasEi1> histo: depends on how you install, can use tor /w or without privoxy,polipo
<Ganymede> DasEi1, 1. be that as it may, i still don't believe a machine should fail to boot for that reason, 2. how can you efficiently survey 1000 machines and locate all the bad batteries?
<histo> DasEi1: when I installed tor it installed polipo as a dependancy
<Ganymede> DasEi1, without downtime?
<etzerd> Hello all
<histo> DasEi1: ugh this isn't working
<coachj> bastid_raZor: this is it right?
<coachj> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso
<wunjo> Ubuntu has been Locking on me this last week after a few updates. Anyone going through the same stuff?
<Dr_Willis> coachj:  for 32 bit yes
<wunjo> can figure it out?
<coachj> OK
<DasEi1> Ganymede: if a machine won't boot, isn't reachable by ping or ssh, that's quite a precise sign, also not a good idea to cancel fsck
<wunjo> cant figure it out
<DasEi1> histo : what isn't working ?
<almoxarife> wunjo: locking up? explain?
<histo> DasEi1: torbutton I installed tor from their repos
<wunjo> Almoxarife Its locking up when I open Filezilla
<wunjo>  some times its other programs
<histo> DasEi1: it installed polipo and when I go to addons and preferences to test it. Its saying that it can't find the proxy running
<wunjo> It locks up and I cant even open sysmon
<wunjo> really frustrating
<almoxarife> wunjo: I had grub disappear after last update, but that is a wubi/grub2 issue
<crypt-0> the latest kernel update broke grub it sets " set root=(hd3,1)" instead of " "set root=(hd2,1)" manual change no luck...
<crypt-0> error message cant find /dev/mapper/cryptroot
<wunjo> then I reboot everything is fine
<almoxarife> crypt-0: you got a wubi install?
<DasEi1> histo: default port should be 9050, try without additional proxy first, configure socksproxy localhost port 9050 in browser
<nunya> wunjo: no errors in messages?
<Ganymede> DasEi1, i'm not sure what you're suggesting...i thought we were talking about detecting a failed battery BEFORE the machine fails to boot...and about fsck, no one is suggesting cancelling it, it's just that fact that it won't run automitaclly on boot when the hardware clock is broken
<wunjo> Let me look at the log files
<crypt-0> almoxarife, whats qubi
<crypt-0> wubi
<histo> DasEi1: I see it listening on 9050
<nunya> poor wunjo
<almoxarife> crypt-0: you must not have it, you didn't install ubuntu thru windows?
<hal> is there any way that anyone can think of to determine the URL that firefox passes to another local application for it to open it?
<ajcarter> hmmm this didn't work... what did i do wrong.. i tried to type into terminal: sudo dpkg -i /ajcarter/downloads/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  what error did it say?
<ajcarter> the directory must be wrong
<ajcarter> it said no such file in the directory
<DasEi1> Ganymede: server eqipment same as better home ones alert when voltage drops, servers used to have long lasting rechargeables often, as I saw
<coachj> so is anyone running 1o.4?
<almoxarife> histo: tor is listening for polipo on 9050
<crypt-0> almoxarife, no i havent touched the dreaded OS in ages -- i am using disk encryption though...
<wunjo> which log file should I look at first?
<DasEi1> !lucid | coachj
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  typo on you rpart then.. use TAB to complete names
<ubottu> coachj: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  CASE is imporntant
<nunya> wunjo: /var/log/messages
<ajcarter> Dr_Willis: oooooo it is case sensitive, good to know XD;
<coachj> ok
<wunjo> ok
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  and  your PATH looks wrong
<coachj> sry
<wunjo>  thanks nunya
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  /home/USERNAME  not /username
<ajcarter> Dr_Willis: i'm new to this XD; thanks
<DasEi1> Ganymede: if the mobo supports it(sensor) will have an alert in messages (ssh) early enough then, but that problem is best solved with a 'big' nicd or NimH, relaoded by the psu
<tehbaut> what would happen if I DD a 225GB partition with 80GB used space from /dev/sda2 to a 100GB partition /dev/sdc1 ?
<ajcarter> Sweet I got it! now its time to learn how to do tricky .tar.gz packages
<psusi> tehbaut, it will fail
<tehbaut> is there risk of sdc2/3/4 getting overwritten, or does the copying stop at the end of the 100GB?
<wunjo> what kind of message should be looking for? Nunya
<Ganymede> DasEi1, ah, didn't know there were sensors for this readable by linux, i'll have to look into that
<psusi> tehbaut, the copying will stop with an error when the partition fills up
<nunya> tehbaut: filesystem corrupution
<DasEi1> tehbaut: 775 usable free space remainig, the 225-80 only from within this system
<almoxarife> ajcarter: may I suggest you get the 'check-install' package, you may find it handy
<Roasted> I'm trying to install a theme, but it comes back as not a valid theme, yet other users use it. It's based on the Aurora GTK engine. I have the repo version installed. Why is it backfiring????
<tehbaut> DasEi1: say what?
<nunya> wunjo: any type or errors.
<DasEi1> Ganymede: better mobos have such, and (commercial) server equipment .. see above
<wunjo> tons of messages
<tehbaut> nunya: recoverable though, right?
<Ganymede> DasEi1, a server may have a long-lasting rechargeable motherboard battery but it could still be a defective one
<crypt-0> almoxarife, no i havent touched the dreaded OS in ages -- i am using disk encryption though...
<nunya> tehbaut: maybe with a fsck.... but I think I tried it once and it didnt work.
<tehbaut> well the weird thing is, I can't even resize the big partition in GParted... it's got some exclamation triangle, and Used column shows ---
<DasEi1> Ganymede: earthquake are not predictable, sure, but that small amount of current .. flatpacks are most used, but if you just think of 2 aaa cells for that 3 volts.. everlasting
<tehbaut> nunya: you can of course copy a smaller partition to a larger partition, right?
<ajcarter> almoxarife: i can get that by typeing apt-get file right?
<nunya> wunjo: look for times when the compter locked up.
<Ganymede> DasEi1, for earthquakes, i think datacenters usually have seismic bracing for the server rooms
<nunya> wunjo: look for things related to the program that froze
<almoxarife> ajcarter: I use synaptic, but I assume apt-get will also work
<wunjo> Ok
<wunjo>  like this kernal error  0.867263] ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -22
<nunya> tehbaut: yes, I have done that and remeber it worked.
<racerd> anyone get l4d2 to run smooth with wine?
<tehbaut> nunya: right, well any idea why GParted can't seem to read my Used space on this big partition? ...I tried to resize, but it won't budge
<racerd> anyone mod an xbox using ubuntu?
<DasEi1> tehbaut: partition mussn't be mounted for that, use a live cd
<nunya> wunjo: maybe, you can also try running the program from the command line in verbose mode and see if it spits out any errors.
<tehbaut> ah, here's an error: "115 clusters are referenced multiply times"
<tehbaut> oh, I know... I just need to reboot windows, and shut down properly
<histo> almoxarife: yeah its there on 9050 but its not working
<igoryonya> :) you can rename and move files by using hardlinks :))) Create a hardlink to an original file somewhere else with the name and the location you want and delete the original file name. :)))
<crypt-0> the latest kernel update broke grub it sets " set root=(hd3,1)" instead of " "set root=(hd2,1)" manual change no luck...
<crypt-0> error message cant find /dev/mapper/cryptroot
<crypt-0> didnt install from windows...
<madelyn> cool
<nunya> tehbaut: the old windows support saying "shutup and reboot!"
<itlinux> Hello, is there anybody could help me how to resolve keyboard and touchpad not responding in laptop NEC Versa E6500 series? I'm installing Ubuntu 9.10
<almoxarife> histo: tor is on 9050, tor must get its input from the web proxy (polipo??), so the browser needs to point at the polipo port
<zongo_> hey guys, was wondering if anyone has issue with sound where the internal speakers cannot get muted when jack is connected?
<zongo_> and is there a fix for it
<almoxarife> histo: tor is a socks proxy
<ajcarter> how hard is it to use terminal to install a file?
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb     normally works
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  depends on the file I guess.
<nunya> ajcarter: usually pretty easy
<ajcarter> like... lets say i have this program called jgrasp in my downloads folder, and its a .zip, how do i approach it?
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  with anythong other then .deb - it depends on the package
<ajcarter> Dr_Willis: that's what i figured =\
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  theres soo many ways to 'install' somthing thats  'different' like that
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  the program should came with some docs..
<nunya> ajcarter: make a temp directory, unzip it in there.
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  it would be a rare Linux app that came as a .zip or .rar
<nunya> thats true
<nunya> usually tgz or tar.gz
<ajcarter> well this particular file is a .zip X_X
<aaaaaa> sal all
<almoxarife> ajcarter: lets assume it was jgrasp, it's a java prog, so you will need java too
<nunya> ajcarter: mkdir tmp;mv file.zip tmp/;cd tmp;unzip file.zip
<wunjo> thank you Nunya i will try that
<nunya> wunjo: no problem.
<blakkheim> nunya: .. why not just unzip /tmp file.zip
<nunya> it's hard sometimes to tell what the experience level of the person asking the question. I dont know how technical to answer the question
<ajcarter> i'm trying to learn the technical stuff, but i'm a complete beginner
<crypt-0> error message cant find /dev/mapper/cryptroot
<crypt-0> the latest kernel update broke grub it sets " set root=(hd3,1)" instead of " "set root=(hd2,1)" manual change no luck...
<crypt-0> didnt install from windows...
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  read, read, read, read... :)
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:   starting with 'using the shell' is always a good idea
<ajcarter> Dr_Willis: I s'pose thats a good idea XD;
<Anon497> is there gonna be a new bias b album????
<Anon497> any1 here?
<richthegeek> hi
<tucemiux__> nope
<Anon497> u fukin serious
<Anon497> bias b is like fucking awesome!!!
<richthegeek> !language | Anon497
<ubottu> Anon497: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<richthegeek> Anon947: you got a question?
<Anon497> yea
<richthegeek> Anon497: ask it then
<Anon497> is there gonna be a new bias b album come out?
<richthegeek> Anon497: seems like the wrong place to ask that... I here #google is good
<PratikAnand> Hi...how do I generate OLAP cubes on 9.10? Is there any tool available for it?
<Anon497> yea i've tried it dosn't say shit
<richthegeek> !language | Anon947
<ubottu> Anon947: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Anon497> ok
<Anon497> soz bout dat then
<richthegeek> np, just keep it in check here... #ubuntu+1 (lucid testing only!) is fine but this place has a few kids in it occasionally
<AmberJain> A quick question... If I install Ubuntu 10.04 beta now and install all updates from canonical till 10.04 final release is out...Would my Ubuntu installation be then equivalent to final release...
<AmberJain> I think the answer is yes...but I though of confirming
<Dr_Willis> AmberJain:  thats a top 10 FAQ.. and the answer is Yes..
<richthegeek> just for anyone interested, Ubuntu looks really darn good with the "Unified" window and controls (from gnome-look) and the Meliae-Dark theme
<AmberJain> Dr_Willis, hehe Thanks for the answer :)
<crypt-0> the latest kernel update broke grub it sets " set root=(hd3,1)" instead of " "set root=(hd2,1)" manual change no luck...
<crypt-0> didnt install from windows...
<crypt-0> error message cant find /dev/mapper/cryptroot
<Guest34203> hello can anyone help me i just went an bought a bluetooth adapter for my pc an it will not pick up my phone on xubuntu
<tucemiux__> richthegeek, can you post that info in a blog somewhere?
<richthegeek> tucemiux__: I don't have a blog... never updated the ones I had enough to bother
<crypt-0> the latest kernel update broke grub it sets " set root=(hd3,1)" instead of " "set root=(hd2,1)" manual change no luck...
<crypt-0> error message cant find /dev/mapper/cryptroot
<crypt-0> error message cant find /dev/mapper/cryptroot
<FloodBot3> crypt-0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crypt-0> didnt install from windows...
<ajcarter> this is coooooooool!
<crypt-0> he the bot did more flooding then me
<anzenketh> Is there a way that I can use apt-get to print a list of avalible packages
<histo> Anyone use tor with torbutton in firefox?  I can't get it working. I installed tor from their repo and it installed polipo and doesn't work out of the box.
<richthegeek> anzenketh: apt-cache
<shi> r u down the wrong version?
<richthegeek> anzenketh: specifically, "apt-cache dump | grep Package"
<lifestream> Hi, I have an odd problem with a tar file. When I extract, it uses absolute paths, and it doesn't use my own user for permissions,  I'm using the default gnome archive program. BTW, I'm trying to restore a backup I did :)
<anzenketh> thanks richthegeek
<richthegeek> anzenketh: one moment, just making it better
<Cloudy> Evening
<ajcarter> is there a general run command?
<richthegeek> ajcarter: I think it's "open"
<ajcarter> oh
<wgrant> ajcarter: Can you give a specific example?
<igoryonya> I have 6 repo DVDs, I added them with add cdrom to software sources, but how can I copy those cdroms (not as ISOs), to some hdd folder and point software sources to that folder?
<richthegeek> ajcarter: sorry nvm,talking rubbish
<switchgirl1> igoryonya: rip them using bravisimo
<ajcarter> wgrant: i'm now learning terminal for the first time ever, its alot of fun.  I'm just doing basic stuff that wont damage the comp at all.  I created a folder, unzipped something, moved the file, and then redeclare my directory and checked it out with ls and stuff
<crypt-0> the latest kernel update broke grub it sets " set root=(hd3,1)" instead of " "set root=(hd2,1)" manual change no luck...
<faron> Hello world.faron needs help again.I am trying to "edit" something in a program called greasmonkey & I'm being told to choose my rpeferred text editor first.Problem is,I get this box asking me to type in the location.I have been confused by this for a long time now really & I just don't know what to put inn that box.I don't see anything like "applications - accessories - mousepad".So,what do I tell this thing ?
<crypt-0> error message cant find /dev/mapper/cryptroot
<crypt-0> didnt install from windows...
<faron> sorry about thatlong post
<wgrant> ajcarter: To run a command in the normal system application directories, just type the name of the program.
<ajcarter> wgrant: anyways long story short... i was looking through the files with ls and decided, i want to look at one of these files.  And so i have this file called README.txt and i wanted to open it
<wgrant> ajcarter: Ah. Well.
<hang3r> Does anyone know much about clearos and its hotlan functionality?
<wgrant> ajcarter: If you want to open it in a text-editor, use gedit.
<wgrant> ajcarter: So, 'gedit README.txt'
<ajcarter> ok cool
<ajcarter> so i can use other programs as commands?
<lifestream> Hi, I have an odd problem with a tar file. When I extract, it uses absolute paths, and it doesn't use my own user for permissions,  I'm using the default gnome archive program. What am I doing wrong? :P
<richthegeek> wgrant: Possibly he was looking for some program that mimics the double-click action of nautilus within the terminal?
<ajcarter> that makes perfect sense, XD;
<wgrant> ajcarter: To open any file with the default configured application for that type, use 'xdg-open FILENAME'
<richthegeek> wgrant: perfec
<sioux_> somebody know some software that check the change of hardware at lan?
<wgrant> ajcarter: If you just type a program name, it will search in the directories you see when you type 'echo $PATH'
<wgrant> ajcarter: To run a program that is in the current directory, './filename'
<hal> how do i switch from compiz to metacity?
<Dr_Willis> hal:  one way run 'metacity --replace'
<Cloudy> I'm having a problem with a IR Remote control. a friend of mine gave me what he says is a Media Center remote, and i was hoping to use it with Hulu Desktop
<wgrant> hal: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects, select None.
<hal> Dr_Willis: wgrant , thank you :)
<ajcarter> huzah i got it to work!
<magn3ts> Something else ubuntu will never be able to get right: http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/19/synaptics-driver-enables-multitouch-gestures-on-older-trackpads/
<shi> i got to go
<anzenketh> Is there a way from the command line for me to find out what services are currently running.
<madelyn> hi
<knuck887> Hey everyone I just get a new laptop and it runs intel core i with5 with a 64 bit windows
<wgrant> anzenketh: 'service --status-all'
<knuck887> which 9.10 should i get?
<anzenketh> Thank you wgrant
<hang3r> Does anyone know about HotLAN's in ClarkConnect/ClearOS?
<hal> I have changed from compiz to metacity and back again, and now my screenlet widgets won't disappear.  Does anyone know how I fix that?
<faron> how abbout it people ...I've got a box asking me the "location" of mousepad.what the heck do I tell this thing ?
<Cloudy> i tired setting the IR control app to Media center remote with no luck so i did auto detect, and it justs comes up Linux Input Device, and Model as Power Button
<Cloudy> and still dose not seem to work
<Dr_Willis> faron:  perhaps /dev/input/mouse or /dev/input/ps2
<hal> ah, fixed it - the widget layer was disabled
<histo> Got it working the default polipo config is jacked in ubuntu had to find the one on the tor site
<histo> restarted polipo and all is good with the tor button
<faron> aha now we might be getting somewhere thanks I'll try that but why....
<knuck887> would the 32 bit desktop 9.10 be the best choice for my 64 bit intel i5-430M
<faron> when this box should be asking me for the name of a program instead of th e locarion of the program ?
<histo> knuck887: No i would use 64bit obviously
<wgrant> faron: What is it that's asking you?
<wjm> knuck887:  64-bit all the way
<aCat> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<faron> I'm supposeed to be picking out  an app to "edit" a file I clicked "edit" on
<CrustyBarnacle> faron: 'which <program_name>' to get location of program.
<knuck887> as far as the 64 bit goes, i'm not about the AMD64 desktop, would that be alright on with my intel processor?
<faron> & insteaad of asking me the name of the pro to edit the file with I'm being asked the location
<wgrant> knuck887: The architecture is called amd64, but it works on both AMD and Intel 64-bit processors.
<wgrant> (not unlike the 'i' in 'i386')
<k3rn> hi - is $EDITOR as system variable? i have it in a script here but by ubuntu doesn't resolve it. do i have to set it once?
<knuck887> thanks, i'll give that a shot
<n0obsaibot> i saw a video on you tube where in compiz two windows were linked together and made back to back then rotated.. how do i do that?
<wgrant> k3rn: It's designed for users to override the default system editor. Call the 'sensible-editor' script, which checks $EDITOR and uses the system default if it's not set.
<W43372> I just installed firefox 3.6. But every time I launch firefox I'm still running 3.5.8, or whatever comes with 9.10
<Gnea> n0obsaibot: you probably saw the cube
<n0obsaibot> no i have the cube
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> oh
<faron> by the way Dr...that wasn't the right path I guess
<n0obsaibot> two windows.. linked together back2back
<k3rn> yea i am running ubuntu karmic - he doesn't seem to recongnise $EDITOR - do i have to set it once manually?
<ect`> Dear all, I installed ubuntu-server 9.04,but I can player mplayer on it. There's no sound. And mplayer told me that can't find the file 'dev/dsp'. How can I solve it?
<Gnea> can't recall...
<n0obsaibot> is there like a newer version of compiz not in 9.10 repositories?
<wgrant> n0obsaibot: That may be the 'Group & Tab Windows' plugin.
<Gnea> k3rn: edit ~/.bashrc and then add this:  export EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim" or something
<ect`> By the way, mplayer is compiled by myself
<W43372> I just installed firefox 3.6. But every time I launch firefox I'm still running 3.5.8, or whatever comes with 9.10
<wgrant> k3rn: You shouldn't use $EDITOR yourself.
<wgrant> ect`: Why did you build mplayer yourself, rather than using the version in the repositories?
<ect`> That's an old version.
<Gnea> wgrant: why shouldn't he?
<ect`> I must test some new features
<ect`> Thanks
<CrustyBarnacle> faron: '/usr/bin/gedit'
<asphael> im tring to instal ubuntu in my laptop i boot from the dvd and then go to the option instal ubunto then the pc starts to "think" after 10 minutes apear a lot of errors an then it popups to me the start sesio ubuntu but i donknow the user name nor the password
<Dr_Willis> W43372:  depeding on how you installed the 3.6  it may have a icon with a different name in th emenus.
<wgrant> Gnea: Because 'sensible-editor' respects it and works properly if $EDITOR is unset.
<ajcarter> Do all normal applications go into the etc folder?
<wgrant> ajcarter: /etc contains configuration files.
<theadmin> asphael: Verify the cd (there is an option for that in menu)
<mcurran> no, usually usr/bin
<mcurran> or opt
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:   apps go whever they are supposed to :)
<W43372> Dr_Willis: I found a page online that told me what to type into the terminal to add a repo and install it, let me find you the link.
<k3rn> kvsls -la
<Gnea> wgrant: I see.
<Gnea> k3rn: what do you need $EDITOR set for?
<Dr_Willis> W43372:  i tend to use the firefox-stable ppa i belive.
<MSK> Good Morning every one
<asphael> i use it and the message was no erros
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<theadmin> Help me with one straaaange issue. If i switch sound off system-wide, and run some app which normally has sound, it starts hissing on me
<MSK> How to know system name from ip address  ?
<W43372> Dr_Willis: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<ajcarter> oooh interesting
<ajcarter> this file tree is way nicer than windows
<Gnea> theadmin: which sound did you switch off? alsa or pulse?
<Dr_Willis> !firefox | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<theadmin> Gnea: I use alsa, pulseaudio works not for me
<MSK> I know the ipaddress of a system, but i want to know the system name of that ip .. any help please ..
<W43372> Dr_Willis: ?
<Gnea> theadmin: you're not the only one. :) so how did you turn alsa off? just mute?
<n0obsaibot> wgrant: that was it thank you very much
<theadmin> Gnea: Yes
<Gnea> theadmin: master or pcm?
<theadmin> Gnea: Hm, whatever the hell does the applet in panel control
<dako3256> anyone else having panel issues?
<Seventy8> Hey guys, any chance someone can help me out with deluge webui on 9.10?
<Gnea> theadmin: please to be watching your language, kind sir.
<theadmin> Gnea: Woops
<Gnea> theadmin: check your preferences and see which it is controlling
<theadmin> Gnea: It doesn't seem to be there. I'll check alsamixer
<MSK> any please help this , I know the ipaddress of a system, but i want to know the system name of that ip ..
<Gnea> ok
<W43372> Dr_Willis: ?
<Gnea> MSK: this is what dns is for
<ben> I cant use SCIM with Smuxi.
<leagris> MSK, the command is host <ip>
<theadmin> Gnea: pcm. Master seems to be not... uh... controllable with alsamixer either, it just sits at 00
<Gnea> theadmin: that's odd. can you manually select master fro the alsamixer and 'm' it to a degree?
<Gnea> *from
<theadmin> Gnea: Sorry, did not understand that
<Gnea> theadmin: can you mute master from alsamixer?
<MSK> leagris: i get the following error when i give host 10.0.0.68 --  Host 68.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Dr_Willis> W43372:  follow the ubuntu wiki pages. is the best bet.
<faron> I'm trying to edit a file...when I click on "edit" I get a box asking me to "choose your preferred text editor first".On the left in this box is "search,recently used,bobby,desktop & filesystem".On top in this box is an empty box beggin me to put in a "location" for mousepad.Anybody know what I tell this thing ?
<MSK> leagris: actually 10.0.0.68 is a Win-xp system
<misterB> anyone know if there's a channel for discussing lucid beta?
<Gnea> misterB: #ubuntu+1
<leagris> MSK, this mean there are no PTR DNS entry for that host on the delegated DNS zone
<theadmin> Gnea: Hm, it mutes automatically whenever i set PCM to null... guess it wasn't exactly "muted", it just was close to 0. Because that applet doesn't have a mute button :/
<misterB> Gnea: thanks
<W43372> Dr_Willis: I've already installed it. The only firefox that appears in my menu is the one that launches 3.5.8. Where would it have installed in the filesystem?
<Gnea> theadmin: ah okay. yeah, if it's not really 100% muted, as in 'MM', then you're likely to hear a little bit of sound from it
<theadmin> Gnea: Sound? Yeah, but hissing?
<Gnea> theadmin: hissing is a sound. my suggestion would be to actually mute the PCM and Master, if you can, from alsamixer, and see if the hissing reoccurs
<theadmin> W43372: Check whether it is set to launch "firefox-3.5" or "firefox"
<theadmin> Gnea: It no longer does
<leagris> MSK, windows does not use DNS but WINS.
<Gnea> theadmin: good?
<W43372> theadmin: it says firefox %u in properties
<MSK> leagris: will u please help me how to solve this issue ?
<n0obsaibot> anyone using gnome3?
<theadmin> Gnea: Yeah but i'd actually preffer it to be mutable from this applet. Oh well.
<ajcarter> what's a good programming IDE for java in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> theadmin: perhaps there is another applet with more functionality.
<theadmin> W43372: Good, it should launch latest then. Sorry, if it doesn't, no idea
<theadmin> ajcarter: Netbeans is a rather cool one, but it's also pretty huge
<k3rn> oh shit i just did a 'sudo chmod a+r+w+x -R /tmp/' by accident =/
<k3rn> how do i set the normal rights back?
<CrustyBarnacle> MSK: Places >> Network (Should show computers on your local network by name)
<theadmin> k3rn: Let me check mine
<MSK> CrustyBarnacle: that is true .. it shows all the names .. there are 100s of systems
<theadmin> k3rn: Mine seem to be rwxrwxrwx (777)
<chelz> ajcarter: eclipse or netbeans
<k3rn> theadmin: okay so nothing changed - right?
<theadmin> k3rn: Hope so...
<leagris> MSK I guess if you are on a 100 workstation windows network you should look how to setup samba and /etc/nsswitch.conf to propeerly resolve host name against WINS services and/or active directory (if corporate network). I guess there are some tutorials and docs on Ubuntu support sites.
<demonaci> ns ghost demonaci patches
<ajcarter> which IDE is lighter, netbeans or eclipse?
<theadmin> ajcarter: Netbeans is just huge, around 200MB. Never tried eclipse, but i'm most certain it's lighter
<k3rn> i still don't get the $EDITOR varibale in the script
<Quanda> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<n0obsaibot> is there a way to remap certain keys on the keyboard
<leagris> ajcarter, emacs :), sorry, I can't qualify any of these as light. If you opt for eclipse I advice you to install it not from the ubuntu packages especially if you need to add plugins.
<MSK> leagris: thank u leagris i will try out that
<k3rn> my karmic doesn't understand it - it seems like it's not set
<theadmin> ubottu: danger | Quanda's command
<ubottu> Quanda's command: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<theadmin> Quanda: Also, that should be ran as root ;)
<chelz> ajcarter: you might want an editor rather than an ide if you want light
<Dr_Willis> ajcarter:  geany is a good 'editor thats also has ide features' depends on your exact needs
<misterB> anyone ever gotten dsl working in karmic without breaking network-manager?
<theadmin> misterB: Huh? It should be working right away
<bullgard> How can I determine the name of the USB bridge of my external USB hard disk?
<misterB> theadmin: can't dialup
<theadmin> misterB: Wait, maybe it's not DSL but PPPOE?
<misterB> it is
<theadmin> misterB: You can't use networkmanager for that :P There is a package called gnome-ppp, use that
<Gnea> misterB: I prefer wicd over network manager anyday
<theadmin> Gnea: wicd rocks but doesn't have any VPN plugins :(
<magn3ts> theadmin, I can assure you that nm-applet has a place to configure a DSL connection
<misterB> theadmin: if I use it, will I be able to switch back to network-manager easily when I upgrade to lucid, or will it be problematic?
<theadmin> misterB: It does not replace network manager
<misterB> magn3ts: it does, but it's broken in karmic
<markdd> im getting this erros message when trying to un bittrorent this file unable to load ubuntu 10.4.1 beta 1 desktop amd64.iso not enought storeage ia avaliable to process this command
<theadmin> magn3ts: Yeah, it's broken though
<magn3ts> misterB, theadmin, oops looks like someone is late to the party :O
<misterB> theadmin: okay, thanks. I'll give it a try.
<markdd> anyone familar with this
<sekyourbox> I need help with wpa_supplicant. When i run the command its says the following drivers are installed: wext, nl80211, amtel, wired... I need to enable madwifi drivers, and i believe they are already installed by default on 910..Network says im using auth5. Any help please
<markdd> im getting this erros message when trying to un bittrorent this file unable to load ubuntu 10.4.1 beta 1 desktop amd64.iso not enought storeage ia avaliable to process this command
<colin__> hello
<histo> sekyourbox: are you trying to connect to wifi via command line?
<sekyourbox> markdd, what does that message tell you?
<markdd> what do you mean
<markdd> the message makes no sense
<histo> !lucid | markdd
<Gnea> theadmin: good point
<ubottu> markdd: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<markdd> i have pleanty of storage
<histo> sekyourbox: are you trying to use iwconfig to connect to the network?
<sekyourbox> histo, I'm trying to get rid of the network manager and use wpa supplicant..
<histo> sekyourbox: ahh
<BoondoKLife> markdd: How much free space do you have and are you sure you are saving it to a place with enough?
<markdd> i have 799 gb free
<histo> sekyourbox: I got it working on my old laptop I remember boxing with the config for every
<markdd> so yes i have enough storage
<histo> sekyourbox: ever not every
<jzacsh> hello, i'm trying to pass the following output as an argument via pipe -- to something that says, "remove each line" (trying to keep this a one liner) -- the following produces about 5 lines of text: find ./ -name "._*"      anyone have any suggestions? something like... | rm $i?
<markdd> not saying it trying to unbittoreent it
<BoondoKLife> markdd: Where does it say you are saving it? maybe it is defaulting to a different drive/parition?
<sekyourbox> histo, madwifi is not listed in drivers, and i cannot use wext.
<markdd> nope
<sekyourbox> histo, not much online support
<histo> jzacsh: find with a -exec and a + ?
<markdd> im opening it from its loacted in a temp folder on my drive that has pleanty of space
<ajcarter> i have a really important but silly question.  When referencing a file that has white space, such as um File Name how do you reference it in Terminal?
<histo> sekyourbox: nah debian seems to have more information on getting it going then ubuntu has documentatino on it. There is some in the wifi docs
<histo> !wireless | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theadmin> Trying to repeat a message asked yesterday: What does "Please carefully... all instructions... on manufacturer..." mean when i boot up? (can't actually read it completely, dissapears to fast, any idea how to read it would be good)
<chelz> jzacsh: xargs
<BoondoKLife> markdd: I must be missing some thing, what is unbittoreent
<Again> ajcarter: you can either put quotation marks like "file name" or you can escape the white space with a backslash
<Again> like so: file\ name
<markdd> bittorrent i don't know what you call it when you use bittorrent to get a file
<chelz> theadmin: probably telling you to read the manual that came with your computer or consult the manufacturer's website
<BoondoKLife> markdd: so you have a folder, and in it is what? The iso file?
<theadmin> markdd: Something like Transmission, uTorrent, etc?
<theadmin> chelz: Why would i do that lol everything  works.
<ajcarter> cool so that way you treat the white space as a character?
<leagris> ajcarter, any secial character must be escaped with a \ or whole reference quoted lets say the filename is: file name you reference it with "file name" or 'file name' or file\ name
<ajcarter> kinda like in java how \ designates special unicode characters that will not display in strings
<trimeta> Does anyone here know if Linux drivers are up to the challenge of hardware-accelerated video playback, such that I could play a 720p h264 video, upscale it to 1080p, and output it through HDMI, all in real time with no lag?
<chelz> theadmin: same as any warning label. probably stuff about "don't throw your computer into a bathtub full of water"
<markdd> its bittorrent
<Again> yeah, I tend to just use my tab key to autocomplete long file names
<markdd> what do you call it when u use bittorent
<markdd> to get a file
<markdd> i don't know
<chelz> markdd: to torrent
<markdd> yea whatever
<markdd> i have a torrent
<chelz> bittorrent file*
<theadmin> ajcarter: Yeah, you can use any "\char" to escape any character basically, (escape means display as character and not as some special mark)
<markdd> its telling me i don't have spoce to bittoreent it
<chelz> markdd: you might need to free up some space then. try deleting files after backing them up, say by burning them
<chelz> i suggest infrarecorder on window
<bullgard> How can I determine the name of the USB bridge of my external USB hard disk?
<leagris> markdd, did you instruct your torrent downloader where to put files?
<markdd> yes
<root_> What email program is used in Ubuntu???
<ylynfatt> root_: Evolution is there by default.
<bullgard> root_: Evolution
<root_> I am looking for a simple email client that enables POP email
<charles_> My PC has an Ubuntu host op sys, VMware, and a few Windows and Ubuntu guest op systems installed. I want to share a folder on the Ubuntu host so I can access it from each of the Guest op systems. That was easy with the Windows Guests because VMware handled it automatically for me. However, I'm struggling with sharing a folder on the Ubuntu Host and then accessing it from an Ubuntu Guest.
<root_> any suggestions?
<ylynfatt> root_: Evolution should work fine
<chelz> markdd: might be using a tempdrive without a lot of room on it
<ylynfatt> root_: or you can try Mozilla Thunderbird
<bullgard> root_: Please do not write three question marks in a row in this channel. This is considered rude.
<root_> i know i shouldnt ask questions about backtrack but will Evolution work on backtrack??
<k3rn> " [: 747: -ne unexpected operator " what does this mean? i am getting this before my error echo message (bash script).
<justinjstark> Question: Should I upgrade my computer from 9.10 to 10.04 beta?
<shazbotmcnasty> doinitwrong
<chelz> charles_: that's officially unsupported by this channel. you should probably check the vmware site. you could try installing the vmware tools though, should be similar to the windows method.
<shazbotmcnasty> justinjstark, that's a matter of opinioin
<shazbotmcnasty> but YES
<Rahul_> Hello.. Can u help me in starting Counter Strike 1.6 in UBUNTU?
<bullgard> justinjstark: No. Please wait for at least May 15th.
<BoondoKLife> k3rn: can you pastebin the script?
<justinjstark> bullgard, May?  I can't wait until May
<justinjstark> Maybe I can wait for RC1
<k3rn> BoondoKLife: let me try - give me a sec
<justinjstark> Nautilus keeps crashing on me and I'm hoping a gnome update could fix this
<ylynfatt> I keep getting disconnected from my office VPN. Any ideas why this would happen?
<charles_> Can you tell me this? How come each time I share a folder in my Ubunto Host op sys, the share is gone when I reboot the host? That question would be essentially the same even if I had only one Ubuntu installed.
<ylynfatt> I'll get connected and as soon as i start browsing, it disconnects.
<shazbotmcnasty> Is there a way to sha1sum or md5sum a directory?
<k3rn> BoondoKLife:  http://pastbin.com/68YjK1RX
<charles_> The share only persists (in host op sys) in Ubuntu until I reboot. Then it's gone. Are Ubuntu file shares only supposed to persist until rebooting? How could I make the share be there whenever I boot up?
<bullgard> charles_: There are several file sharing mechanisms available in Ubuntu. You better tell the channel which one dd you use?
<bullgard> s/dd/did/
<rtyui> hey
<rtyui> anyone know alittle about python
<charles_> I right clicked the file and then clicked "Sharing Options"
<skrite> rtyui, i do
<charles_> So I used the Ubuntu gui
<ajcarter> wow java beans is so much better than jgrasp X_X why did that class make us use such a lame IDE?
<budah> exit
<k3rn> BoondoKLife: you got the link? pastebin was wrong typed
<rtyui> i keep gettting errors from indenting
<BoondoKLife> k3rn: that isnt coming up for me. try here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rtyui> how can i fix it
<bullgard> !who | charles_
<ubottu> charles_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rtyui> is there any programs out there that can fix it
<rtyui> cause i keep trying different spacing and nothing works
<k3rn> BoondoKLife: check the link again - i mistyped the word pastebin
<charles_> bullguard asked which Ubuntu file sharing mechanism I tried. I tried the gui by right clicking on the file, then left clicking Sharing Options
<rtyui> i keep getting IndentationError: unexpected indent
<bullgard> rtyui: You will probably get a satisfactory answer faster in the #openoffice.org channel.
<BoondoKLife> k3rn: ok, what is the entire error you get?
<rtyui> hmm
<rtyui> thanks
<leagris> charles_, you may sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf but ther may be gui tools for that instead.
<k3rn> BoondoKLife: [: 747: -ne unexpected operator
<k3rn> BoondoKLife: and then my echo error msg
<charles_> Which file sharing interface is best, or does it matter?
<kt> hello
<bullgard> How can I determine the name of the USB bridge of my external USB hard disk?
<bullgard> !ask | kt
<ubottu> kt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shazbotmcnasty> bullgard, he didn't
<shazbotmcnasty> ur doing it wrong
<shazbotmcnasty> !hello | kt
<ubottu> kt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<shazbotmcnasty> ^^ doing it right
<kt> Anyone familiar with "cannot find any JVM in Java Home" error when building tomcat6 from source?
<BoondoKLife> k3rn: So if you run it with out any parameters, just tried it on a box and I didnt get an error?
<Vigo> To get the zsync or the jigido do I need to fetch a package or ?
<sekyourbox> Zero_Chaos, do you have any hints?
<Rahul_> Hello.. Can u help me in starting Counter Strike 1.6 in UBUNTU?
<theadmin> Rahul_: Use WINE, #winehq for support
<shazbotmcnasty> how can I sha1sum a directory?
<Rahul_> I have already installed wine
<Rahul_>  Yet it is not starting
<tenoch1> I installed Lucid Lynx and my icons and everything is gone, I only see the wall paper. Do any of you has a similar problem?
<Kismet> hey i have a problem with my printer.... if i plug it in and print something it dosen'T do anything
<theadmin> ubottu: !lucid | tenoch1
<ubottu> tenoch1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Kismet> I can see that it is pluged in in dmesg
<konr> How can I find which (non-installed) package contains certtool?
<tenoch1> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<konr> bots are human too!
<konr> oh wait
<shazbotmcnasty> do you think if I do a md5sum of /home my computer will crash?
<shazbotmcnasty> IT WOULD JUST GO DOWWNNN
<Vigo> shazbotmcnasty: Did you look on the forums for Encrypted folders?
<sinistrad> wow, did you md5sum freenode?
<Brendan_Mcc> hey guys need some help with the following error, xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory), im running Ubuntu in XenServer 5.5... want to run the startx command but not getting anywhere
<shazbotmcnasty> Vigo, what?
<shazbotmcnasty> no.
<Vigo> shazbotmcnasty: I think that is covered in the Document, Wiki and there is a thread on the forums.
<shazbotmcnasty> I just want to md5sum my ~/torrents/ directory, but I cannot find a way to do so
<shazbotmcnasty> but I'm currently installing md5deep
<DaNiTo> alguien habla español?
<DaNiTo> xd
<ajcarter> thanks everyone for helping me learn the basics of terminal and stuff, i'll be on another day to pester you guys and learn some more XD;
<shazbotmcnasty> rraggge
<Kismet> no idea
<shazbotmcnasty> inx
<shazbotmcnasty> inx is cool
<shazbotmcnasty> I recommend it to everyone that is like "HOW I LERN TERMINAL?"
<shazbotmcnasty> it's a distro that was made just to teach terminal
<shazbotmcnasty> it's pretty, darn, cool.
<LLStarks> ubuntu spotted in anime: http://randomc.animeblogger.net:8000/image/Durarara!!/Durarara!!%20-%2011%20-%20Large%2016.jpg
<misterB> theadmin: gnome-ppp isn't working for me. It wants a phone number, and my dsl connection (which is pppoe) does not have a number I connect to.
<theadmin> misterB: Oh. Maybe i messed something
<chelz> LLStarks: what anime?
<Vigo> shazbotmcnasty: Directory , or Folder?
<charles_> Could someone please help me create a share to a file? I already did that with the gui, but the share disappears each time I reboot. Why does it disappear?
<LLStarks> chelz. durarara episode 11.
<shazbotmcnasty> Vigo, ~/mytorrents/, which has like 76 folders in it
<misterB> theadmin: I usually just log in with my user name and password, but it's broken in Karmic, and when I did use pppoeconf, it broke my network manager and messed with my wireless.
<chelz> LLStarks: nice
<Brendan_Mcc> hey guys need some help with the following error, xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory), im running Ubuntu in XenServer 5.5... want to run the startx command but not getting anywhere
<theadmin> misterB: Sorry, actually. Busy now, translating app-install-data in Lucid :/ Gotta do it before the release lolz
<misterB> theadmin: okay
<sidney> sudo nautilus gives me an error
<Vigo> shazbotmcnasty: I found this> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268985&highlight=md5+torrent+folder
<chelz> Brendan_Mcc: running ubuntu desktop 9.10?
<Brendan_Mcc> chelz, 9.04 desktop
<misterB> Has anybody here ever had any success getting DSL working in Karmic without breaking wireless capabilities?
<sidney> error (nautilus:1725): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<charles_> Could someone please help me create a share to a file? I already did that with the gui, but the share disappears each time I reboot. Why does the share disappear after each reboot?
<charles_> I used the gui to create the share (right clicked on file, then left clicked Share Options, etc)
<Vigo> charles_: Maybe a chroot thing, still looking.
<chelz> Brendan_Mcc: http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-users/2005-06/msg00613.html
<shazbotmcnasty> how can i move over a huge directory to an external drive as accurately as possible?
<Vigo> charles_: This may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534&highlight=save+shares+reboot
<Again> shazbotmcnasty, if I were you I would use rsync
<Brendan_Mcc> chelzchelz, thanks. ill take a squiz now
<Brendan_Mcc> chelz, thanks. ill take a squiz now
<shazbotmcnasty> rsync?
<shazbotmcnasty> I thought dd was a good
<charles_> Thanks Vigo. I'll go read that right now.
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. could u guys check how much RAM does lucid use on a fresh install ?
<ranjan> Hai is there any way to convert my 32bit ubuntu to 64bit without reinstalling
<Vigo> charles_: You are welcome, I hope that is a solution.
<shazbotmcnasty> Ranakah, nope
<johnzorn> is using 64bit system more unstable than the 32bit?
<shazbotmcnasty> oops
<shazbotmcnasty> ino yes JohnBv13
<shazbotmcnasty> crap
<Again> shazbotmcnasty, you might be right with that... I don't know
<shazbotmcnasty> too many people in here!!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<chelz> SandGorgon: support for lucid is in #ubuntu+1
<foxsocks987> Hey I have a problem getting my apllication to work, screenshot here: http://to./3aqu   ---- I need help ASAP pleaaaase
<chelz> johnzorn: generally no. most people are encouraged to go with the 64bit if they know about it.
<chelz> uhh some op?
<chelz> that link is a GNAA thing
<shazbotmcnasty> !ops | foxsocks987
<ubottu> foxsocks987: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<shazbotmcnasty> foxsocks987, those things don't even work usually on linux
<chelz> there really should be something for abusive users that isn't as drastic as the ops flag
<charles_> Vigo: from what I've read so far, it's about how to connect from a Ubuntu workstation to a Windows server. I'm trying to connect from an Ubuntu workstation to an Ubuntu workstation (like a peer to peer network). Hopefully it'll have some helpful info. I'll read it now. Thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> chelz, there might be, but I don't know it.
<chelz> shazbotmcnasty: yeah i don't know of any others
<Vigo> charles_: Ok, it has some meta tags or links all over it, also look at pshycocats<spellcheck.?
<bullgard> chelz: There is: You could have told him that he is using the channel abusively.
<eloic> I have one question : how to convert ccd, ecm & SUB into ISO fileon ubuntu
<qwertyjustin1> HOW can i update my tick tock time on karic koala?
<racerd> !time
<b2p1mp> Time in USA is: Sat Mar 20 01:01:21 2010
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Vigo> qwertyjustin1: Manual or synched with Time Servers?
<Vigo> whoos, already answered.
<Vigo> b2pimp: Thank you.
<shazbotmcnasty> k
<shazbotmcnasty> well
<ActionParsnip> eloic: ccd2iso will make the ccd into an iso, not sure about the sub bit
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I move a directory from my computer, to an external drive, keeping it as 04accurate as possible
<shazbotmcnasty> omgfail
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I move a directory from my computer, to an external drive, keeping it as 04 accurate as possible
<shazbotmcnasty> whatever control codes fail
<chelz> shazbotmcnasty: both rsync and cp have lots of flags for that kind of stuff
<ActionParsnip> eloic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477795 seems good
<bullgard> How can I determine the name of the USB bridge of my external USB hard disk?
<chrowe> I am trying to password protect an entire sub domain. i.e anything.dev.domain.name so that any sub domain of dev.domain.name would be protected automatically.
<Vigo> shazbotmcnasty: This one may help,is closer: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<Vigo> Howdy ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: mount, sudo fdisk -l
<chelz> chrowe: if you are using apache that would be handled by htaccess
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: cp -pr ./folder /dest
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: -p to (preserve) -r to recursive copy all subfolders
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: its all in the man pages.....
<chrowe> chelz: yes, I am running apache. I know how to do this on a per directory basis, just not for an entire subdomain. any ideas?
<wgrant> ActionParsnip, shazbotmcnasty: -a may be handy. It implies -pr and a couple of other things.
<shazbotmcnasty> wgrant, yeah dpR
<leeping_> Hey guys, I need some help.  I unplugged a USB drive from a Mac, and now the disk is unreadable.  I need to figure out how to recover the data, are there any programs in Ubuntu that can do this?
<leeping_> For reference, it's a FAT-32 formatted drive.  I tried a few Windows recovery programs but none of them worked
<eloic> ActionParsnip: with ccd2iso it's doesn't work so I try with k3b!!! thanks for your help
<mtx_init> leeping_: look at fsck.vfat
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: foremost
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: just recopy the data to the partition after formatting, or restore from backup
<mtx_init> scalpel is better than formost btw
<jguzikowski> hey guys, are there are tools that can be used in ubuntu to set up a usb-bootable windows xp
<leeping_> foremost and scalpel are data recovery programs?
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: Your answer is wrong.
<leeping_> mtx_init, I'm a bit hesitant to use fsck because I'm worried it'll write to my drive if I set the wrong options.  Maybe my worries are unfounded and I should use it anyway
<johnzorn> is ext3 more stable than ext4?
<shazbotmcnasty> imo yes
<mtx_init> johnzorn: more proven yes
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: it shows the block devices as well as where they are mounted, you can also use gparted but it wont really distinguish the ub drive from the internal
<shazbotmcnasty> imo =  in my opinioni
<ActionParsnip> johnzorn: ext4 is pretty stable, ext3 is very well established and pretty solid
<mtx_init> leeping_: make a binary image of it with dd
<mtx_init> leeping_: dd if=/dev/usb of=usbimage
<jguzikowski> are there any tools for ubuntu that i can use to make a bootable flashdrive for windows xp?
<mtx_init> find the descriptor by sudi fdisk -l
<racerd> imo = imo's pizza
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: you can use foremost on the partition itself, you will need a larger destination partition to spit the data onto
<leeping_> mtx_init, that's a good idea.  I'll do that. ActionParsnip, thanks for the suggestion, I'll try that too
<ActionParsnip> jguzikowski: unetbootin may do it
<jguzikowski> unetbootin works in ubuntu?
<leeping_> It sounds like I have several ways of getting the data back now, I'll get back to you in a few mins
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: I am looking for the name of the USB bridge and not for "the block devices as well as where they are mounted". See http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/Supported_USB-Devices.
<jguzikowski> wow look at that, it does
<jguzikowski> i'll give that a shot, thanks
<leeping_> I hope I'll be able to do all this from a Ubuntu VM running inside a Mac.  I don't know how to get the device to appear in the VM, usually that involves disconnecting it from the host machine first ...
<jguzikowski> thanks ActionParsnip, i'll try this out
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: you can boot to a live CD system nd do it there if its no good
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: sudo lshw | less    may give clues
<weechat_user> guys whats a good cli "terminal" jpg to pnm image converter?
<gdb> Weegee: ImageMagick
<amouge> hey all.. having a slight problem setting up my FQDN
<amouge> hostname returns the correct hostname, but hostname -f says hostname: unknown host
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<leeping_> ActionParsnip, that's a good idea.  I might try booting up with the LiveCD as well
<amouge> http://pastebin.com/bwSnhjXb
<leeping_> Thanks for all of the advice!
<rocket16> Can anyone please suggest a site or link for learning how to develop C++ GUI apps with Glade for Ubuntu?
<amouge> my host file.. I just added the 127.0.1.1 as advised by someone in my locale
<chelz> Weegee: graphicsmagick
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: if its a ppc based mac you will need the ppc iso
<Vigo> weechat_user: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-692522.html <<maybe that will help.
<amouge> any suggestions?
<leeping_> ActionParsnip, doubt it.  I think it's an Intel Core 2 in here .. or something like that.
<jguzikowski> ActionParsnip, I'm reading that unetbootin doesn't like XP iso's
<shazbotmcnasty> unetbootin only does linux ISOs
<Nitrohax> What are you trying to do?
<shazbotmcnasty> trying to be a pirate
<chelz> dirty pirateses
<jguzikowski> I overwrote my XP with Ubuntu
<Vigo> gpart
<jguzikowski> But now I want to dual boot
<^mNotIntelligent> shazbotmcnasty, +1 here
<chelz> amouge: the ip then the fqdn you want right?
<eryn_1983> hey peeps i  got a question about suspend
<jguzikowski> but its a netbook so I can't just install through a CD
<eryn_1983> er hibernate
<Nitrohax> Oh that's easy stab your eye out and wear a patch, cut off one of your legs and stick a pole there, and always talk about your booty
<amouge> chelz: yes I believe so
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | eryn_1983
<ubottu> eryn_1983: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amouge> hmm.. just noticed that in my terminal.. ssh.. the title bar says root@server1.example.com
<Nitrohax> oh easy
<chelz> amouge: you could try a reboot or bringing the network down then up again
<amouge> that could be causing the problem.. but I dunno where my server would be throwing out the example.com
<eryn_1983> when i hibernate is there a list of apps to prohibit hibernation?
<ActionParsnip> jguzikowski: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877688
<wazzaaaaa> hi all , one of my hardware fails a probe or something on start up , i want to check which one is there a log that ubuntu writes some where where i can look up , ubuntu 9.10
<bullgard> !ask | eryn_1983
<Nitrohax> use gparted and make a ntfs partition and then load up your xo and write to that partition. the computer will see the two an dask with grub
<amouge> chelz: done multiple reboots on it.. its a vps
<^mNotIntelligent> eryn_1983, i guess there is no such option AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: just an fyi :). The i386 iso will be fine then
<jguzikowski> Nitrohax, the problem is I can't make a bootable flashdrive in ubuntu..or rather don't know how
<theadmin> eryn_1983: Nope, but if you don't have an active swap partition, you can't hibernate.
<jguzikowski> ActionParsnip, thanks man, this seems to be what I'm looking for.
<^mNotIntelligent> theadmin, rightly said
<Nitrohax> want to make a bootable flash of ubuntu on flashdriver?
<Nitrohax> drive even?
<Batch> Hey, How do i access my webcam?
<chelz> amouge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313576
<Nitrohax> Batch> a program called smile
<Nitrohax> Batch> I mean cheese
<chelz> amouge: http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/hostname-unknown-host-bug-not-resolving-error-fix-p52/
<Nitrohax> jguzikowski> i'm going to do a pm to you to help better
<amouge> chelz: checking now.. cause my apache isnt resolving either :)
<ActionParsnip> jguzikowski: ive not used it  but if you have yuor xp cd you can try for free
<^mNotIntelligent> Nitrohax, you can use casper file system for persisten storage and make a complete ubuntu install in a pendrive, is that what you want ?
<wazzaaaaa> any help ?
<jguzikowski> ActionParsnip, I downloaded a .iso or rather I am going to
<Batch> Nitrohax, Confirm it for me, Smile or Cheese?
<ActionParsnip> wazzaaaaa: read: dmesg | less
<eryn_1983> theadmin:  i can hibernate,  I just want it to take care of  virtualbox when i do..  i think it  crashes, not sure what happen last time. going to ask in their channel too
<jguzikowski> and then I'm just going to use the serial on the bottom of the netbook
<Nitrohax> i know i can. i'm not here for a question, just trying to help
<Nitrohax> Batch> cheese
<^mNotIntelligent> Batch, for accessing webcam, right? i guess its cheese
<wazzaaaaa> dmesg | less
<theadmin> any idea how to hibernate from terminal? lol
<Nitrohax> Batch> it's what they use on the netbook remix sides of it to use webcam,
<Batch> ^mNotIntelligent,  Yes, Thanks.
<wazzaaaaa> ??
<Vigo> wazzaaaaa: I did not see a question...
<^mNotIntelligent> eryn_1983, i dont think you can take care of that thing, you mean say you are running some OS thru virtualbox and then you did hibernate and you want when you wake up that virtualbox os should be running as earlire, I dont think that doable
<^mNotIntelligent> Batch, no probs dude
<Batch> ^mNotIntelligent, Works perfectly. Props. :P
<^mNotIntelligent> Batch, :-)
<ActionParsnip> wazzaaaaa: i already told you
<indi> ooo
<ActionParsnip> jguzikowski: not smart to broadcast illegal activities
<jguzikowski> Illegal?
<jguzikowski> I have a legal copy of the disc
<ActionParsnip> jguzikowski: downloading an xp iso is not legal
<jguzikowski> and a legal serial
<wazzaaaaa> ActionParsnip , sorry i didnt catch that :)
<wazzaaaaa> vigo ,one of my hardware fails a probe or something on start up , i want to check which one is there a log that ubuntu writes some where where i can look up , ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> jguzikowski: then you must make a copy of your disk, not download it
<jguzikowski> Really? I thought just using it without permission was the illegal part
<Batch> Does anyone have an intel graphics card/chip?
<ActionParsnip> jguzikowski: i'd look into it
<ActionParsnip> Batch: many folks do
<chiossif> Hi to all. Has anyone used ubuntu (or any other linux flavor) with stereo desktop (3d view with glasses)?
<Batch> ActionParsnip, Do you play 3d games?
<Vigo> wazzaaaaa: Oh ok, have you tried the ddrescue or similar packages?
<jguzikowski> ActionParsnip, i'd rather just grab the files off my CD on another computer t han deal with anything illegal
<ActionParsnip> wazzaaaaa: dmesg is all the kernel messages which will show in great detail your bootup
<ActionParsnip> Batch: some, i use my main desktop for games with an nvidia chip
<indi> aluuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Batch> I'm having trouble getting decent fps with an intel graphics card.
<theadmin> jguzikowski: By the way, a serial from another CD is not likely gonna work with ISO
<ActionParsnip> Batch: what release are you using? lsb_release -c   will show you
<jguzikowski> theadmin, really?
<amouge> chelz: that didnt fix the problem :(
<theadmin> jguzikowski: Yeah, they are CD-dependent
<Batch> ActionParsnip, Karmic.
<theadmin> jguzikowski: But whatever, that's highly offtopic
<chelz> amouge: you sure. you read both of those links?
<jguzikowski> Well, crap. I hope I can find that CDs serial then
<ActionParsnip> Batch: and what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<amouge> chelz: yes...
<amouge> lemme post my new hosts file
<Batch> ActionParsnip, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<amouge> http://pastebin.com/xxraCKdw
<shazbotmcnasty> how to check an .md5 with md5deep
<shazbotmcnasty> ?
<ActionParsnip> Batch: oh one of those :(
<amouge> thats what I came up with for hosts after reading those two links
<Batch> ActionParsnip, Yes, Exactly. :<
<wazzaaaaa> Vigo , no
<ActionParsnip> Batch: ive seen folks on launchpad ask questions of those, it usually resorts to forming an xorg.conf file to specify settings
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: '~ sudo lshw --class disk' does not give clues either.
<Batch> ActionParsnip, I don't have an xorg.conf.
<Batch> ActionParsnip, I have even tried generating one, No success.
<chelz> amouge: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=420053
<oncret> fjgjhkjl
<chelz> amouge: /etc/hostname needs some stuff too apparently
<Vigo> wazzaaaaa: Use the Search in Synaptic or look at the packages, there are a few utilities for that. or that may be of some use in that.
<Batch> Shitsux.
<theadmin> Well, crap, app-install-data is one huge template. I'll definetly come back to it later.
<chelz> amouge: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/archive/index.php/t-252484.html
<ActionParsnip> Batch: thats all i know then dude, they arent very powerful chips afaik so i dont expect much gaming. if you can get a groovy xorg.conf you may
<Batch> ActionParsnip, I know they aren't :) But they should be able to play games with 32MB dependant graphics, DirectX 8.0 games?
<amouge> chelz: getting closer
<amouge> my /etc/hostname had the fqdn.. but it should have just had the hostname
<ActionParsnip> Batch: 32mb isnt a lot at all, most gaming cards have at the very lest 128mb
<amouge> I think I got it :)
<Batch> ActionParsnip, The game works, But the FPS is unplayable.
<Batch> Very laggy.
<ActionParsnip> Batch: drop resolution and graphic depth so the card can handle it
<chelz> amouge: for the record, 127.0.0.1 should be localhost and the 127.0.1.1 should be the domain thing
<amouge> yay.. apache is now resolving
<amouge> chelz: thanks.. I will change that
<Batch> ActionParsnip, Via ---> Appearance?
<Batch> ActionParsnip, Unless you can tell me how to properly install windows XP via usb XD
<ActionParsnip> Batch: via the settings in the games you play, drop to a lower res and use less colour depth, use less or no shading
<wazzaaaaa> Vigo , i guess its just a hardware just needs a driver or something , probably a cardreader or modem , i just need to confirm which one
<theadmin> Batch: There is a tool for that.
<ActionParsnip> Batch: i dont use xp, its garbage for my needs and costs
<Batch> theadmin, I have tried alot of tools via googling, Most give me errors at boot.
<Batch> ActionParsnip, Roger.
<theadmin> Batch: AFAIR one of wintoflash.com works fine. It will need a working XP CD or a ISO (mounted) at the install time though
<Batch> theadmin, I use downloaded .iso's.
<Batch> theadmin, But i have a legal serial.
<pvh_sa|wrk> hey there... i got a problem with the graphical update manager
<theadmin> Batch: Well... as i said, AFAIR those serials are cd-dependent
<theadmin> Batch: But you can try anyway
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk: does: sudo apt-get update  go without a hitch?
<Batch> theadmin, Ok thanks. Cheers ActionParsnip and ^mNotIntelligent.
<pvh_sa|wrk> when i hit "install updates" it just freezes. doesn't ask for my password, nothing. so i do all my passwords on the commandline with apt-get upgrade, no problems. this is on karmic
<Batch> I'm out, Later.
<pvh_sa|wrk> ActionParsnip, yup, works fine
<ranjan> is there a chaching nameserver package for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk: try reinstalling the updater app from CLI
<theadmin> Woah, that's one dangerous quit message Batch got there
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: lots :(
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: eh?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: about the quit message...its lots dangerous
<pvh_sa|wrk> ActionParsnip, could this be related to pam config? since i use pam_fprint in addition to pam_unix?
<Nitrohax> it's a line form death
<Milligan> Hey. Im using OSS wrapper for sound in wine. The problem is that if wine is running an app that uses sound, no other apps can use sound. Is there any way around this ?
<bullgard> ranjan: You can find that out yourself using Synaptic: Look for descriptions of all packages and look for the catchword »nameserver«.
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk: not something ive used dude, no idea
<Nitrohax> Milligan> no
<Sath> Hi, I don't suppose this would be the place to ask a seriously noob question regarding an Ubuntu problem, would it?
<misterB> anyone here ever got DSL to work in karmic without breaking network-manager?
<Nitrohax> Sath> what's up?
<runemaste> Hello, Im trying to commit to an SVN repo through a freenx session - but it keeps asking me for the "Password for 'login' GNOME keyring" - but ive never set one
<ActionParsnip> Sath: its for all levels
<runemaste> running 9.10 by the way
<bullgard> misterB: me.
<theadmin> runemaste: Usually same as your user password
<misterB> bullgard: how?
<runemaste> doesnt accept it
<Sath> I have a mini-dell I picked up last year when they had a big sale, never used Ubuntu before, opened it up for the first time in months and am locked out of all apps
<runemaste> nor does it accept blank
<Sath> by some Synaptic password that I do not know
<Nitrohax> Sath> it's the password that you use to log in
<theadmin> runemaste: hm, strange %) Dunno what is freenx though so maybe it's a problem with it
<Sath> There isn't one currently, to my knowledge/recollection
<Sath> I booted up tonight without any password
<bullgard> misterB: I have written 6 books in my life. But I will not write another one just for you. Please put a more specific question here in this channel addressed to everyone.
<Nitrohax> there's a SUDO password that you put in during setup.
<Sath> I am getting prompted when I try to add/remove programs or update programs
<Milligan> Sath, they probably have a default username/password . I'd google your brand and see what comes up.
<pvh_sa|wrk> ActionParsnip, thanks, the reinstall fixed it
<Sath> Appreciate it.
<theadmin> Sath: Mabe it's set to log in automatically. There ALWAYS is a password.
<runemaste> theadmin: also, it works fine from a session on the actual machine
<Nitrohax> the user password, it might not login with it, but you need it to run any type of admin function to a linux system
<runemaste> no prompt
<Sath> It's a dell inspiron 910
<Nitrohax> Sath> oh it came with ubuntu?
<Sath> when I went to the user topic there was no password entered in any field, but to change it, it asked for a password -.-
<Sath> Yes
<Sath> I've only used windows before but I saw some cool math/science apps and was really looking forward to trying them out
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk: nice
<shazbotmcnasty> I made an md5sum of a bunch of files, then I moved them to an external, how do I check that md5sum?
<almoxarife> those pesky forgotten passwords can be such a chore
<theadmin> Sath: lol that's a pretty unusual reason to switch...
<shazbotmcnasty> I know I can do md5sum -c
<Nitrohax> Sath> did you by chance just leave them blank and press enter?
<amouge> so far, for a basic cpanel replacement for my clients, ispConfig 3 seems decent
<shazbotmcnasty> but like, it doesn't work, because the md5sum says it goes to ~/, when it's going to /media/external/
<Sath> Well, I have 2 main windows PCs and my wife has a windows PC as well, but I'd heard linux was a better choice for a lot of things
<Sath> I tried the blank password already :(
<Sath> along with every password I've ever had in my entire life
<Sath> and all variations of them
<Nitrohax> ok, see if he finds a default for you
<Nitrohax> dell mini what?
<chelz> Sath: restart and boot to the recovery console and select reset password
<Sath> mini 10
<Nitrohax> there you go.
<bullgard> shazbotmcnasty: Read 'man md5sum'
<Nitrohax> chelz> is the man
<theadmin> chelz: Huh? never seen such an option there
<shazbotmcnasty> bullgard, I DID
<shazbotmcnasty> and I read man md5deep
<Sath> Ok, let me try that
<shazbotmcnasty> I used md5deep to actually do the md5sum
<Nitrohax> Sath> lets us know what happens
<chelz> theadmin: "recovery mode" http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/image55.png
<Sath> ok
<chelz> Sath: recovery mode
<bullgard> shazbotmcnasty: So, what did you not understand in it?
<shazbotmcnasty> the stuff is not at the original place
<chelz> oh
<chelz> Sath: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<chelz> yeah there's no specific reset passoption
<theadmin> chelz: Here's what mine has, off top of my head: root console, repair X.org (this one dissapeared in Karmic though), update grub, resume to normal boot... and some other sutff
<chelz> theadmin: yeah, gotta drop to a shell prompt and do passwd
<shazbotmcnasty> okay, the stuff is at "/media/BIGTB/Big TB/torrentbackup/My Torrents" - the original file is at "~/My Torrents"
<theadmin> chelz: Oh, right, makes sense now
<chelz> would be nice to have a reset password option right there
<chelz> i thought there was one for some reason
<shazbotmcnasty> I can do 'md5sum -c file.md5' that I made, but it looks in ~/My Torrents
<Sath> I did boot menu and I have HD/CD/Removable devices/Network Boot/Diagnostics
<shazbotmcnasty> not the place that they actually are.
<Nitrohax> chelz> might be to much of a security risk though you know
<Sath> should I have pressed 2 for setup instead of 0 for boot options?
<Nitrohax> Sath> somethings changed hold on
<Sath> ok
<Nitrohax> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Nitrohax> that's from chelz
<chelz> Sath: follow that link. get to the GRUB menu. you might have to press esc to get it.
<theadmin> chelz: Sath: or shift
<Apokalepsis> q all!
<Apokalepsis> How speak Russian?
<chelz> !ru | Apokalepsis
<ubottu> Apokalepsis: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<misterB> Does anybody know how to get DSL working in karmic? I've tried pppoeconf. That messed with my network devices and caused a big headache. I tried adding the launchpad ppa, and I had no wireless. Can anybody help me out?
<Sath> lemme check this out, I esc'd out of the boot menu and it logged me in. Going to reboot now
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | misterB
<ubottu> misterB: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> misterB: thats the way you set it up, if you grab a router you don't have that hastle ;)
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: sup
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip: just rolling out my own linux distro and looking for people to help.
<Nitrohax> SpaceGhostC2C> tell zorak i said hi!
<bazhang> !ot > SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C, please see my private message
<misterB> ActionParsnip: Like I said. pppoeconf broke my computer before. That's why I'm here asking.
<SpaceGhostC2C> bazhang: sry bazhang.
<misterB> ActionParsnip: and the person I'm setting it up for doesn't have a router and doesn't want to buy one.
<bntly> misterB: then they are silly :/
<Nitrohax> misterB> i'll look at somethings also
<misterB> bntly: now that's something I can't change.
<bntly> misterB: hehe very true!
<Nitrohax> misterB> you say dsl right?
<misterB> Nitrohax: yeah.
<Nitrohax> misterB> under the networking options all the dsl settings are there without having to d/l anytign else
<bntly> Has anyone else been having problems with flash 10 under lucid? Choppy video but fine sound playback?
<Nitrohax> misterB> what are you trying to do with the dsl?
<ravibn> Hi! I have a problem with my Frontech ecam JIL 2214. When gstream-properties is used it works perfectly alright.
<ravibn> But when I use skype or cheese webcam booth any other application it does show blank
<ravibn> This webcam is fully functional with www.chatroulette.com and u can see me online
<bazhang> bntly, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<FloodBot3> ravibn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<misterB> Nitrohax: yeah.
<bntly> bazhang: thanks :D
<misterB> Nitrohax: was using network manager, but that broke in Karmic
<Nitrohax> misterB> what prob are you having with the dsl setup?
<ravibn> Ok! FloodBot3
<Nitrohax> shouldn't have. did you make sure it's fully up to date?
<misterB> Nitrohax: connection tries to connect and never does.
<misterB> Nitrohax: it times out I think
<Nitrohax> misterB>  one sec i'm pming
<shazbotmcnasty> when I do md5sum -c file.md5 - and it says "OK" after... that means that the file matched up right???
<Sath> Having issues getting to the recovery boot, neither esc nor shift worked, I'm in the setup menu right now
<shazbotmcnasty> or do I have to md5 again?
<Sath> and it has Quickboot enabled, I don't suppose that is part of the issue?
<Nitrohax> Sath> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Nitrohax> Sath> did you try that link?
<leeping_> mtx_init, fsck is returning an error.  It says : "only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 235."
<ravibn> Hi! I have a problem with my Frontech ecam JIL 2214. When gstream-properties is used it works perfectly alright. But when I use skype or cheese webcam booth any other application it does show blank. This webcam is fully functional with www.chatroulette.com and u can see me online. Can u provide a fix?
<mtx_init> leeping_: maybe it only does fat and fat16
<leeping_> ActionParsnip, are you still here?  It seems foremost is a way to recover individual files, whereas I'm hoping to get the entire partition back
<Nitrohax> ravibn> try skype prefrences?
<Sath> Yeah I clicked it but it has said the same thing you guys said, aka press esc to select recovery boot
<Sath> which is what I'm having trouble accessing :\
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: yes :D
<leeping_> mtx_init, it supports FAT32.  I just don't know if it recognizes my disk as such
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip, YES
<mtx_init> is it mounted leeping_ ?
<Nitrohax> misterB> do you need a log in or user name to get on the dsl?
<leeping_> mtx_init, the partition doesn't show up.  It simply says /dev/sdb
<s4aluck> do somebody has tripwire installed?
<Sath> although it does say 'hold' the shift key, I'll try that
<leeping_> There is no /dev/sdb1
<SpaceGhostC2C> s4aluck: do you have a question?
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: then use a wildcard for the mask of files yuo require recovering. Do you not have a backup of the data. This would be smarter and easier and garuntee results
<ravibn> Nitrohax: I tried that and there is a test button. when I press that it shows blank options ---> video
<s4aluck> SpaceGhostC2C:  yes, I was trying to make the setting but something went wrong
<leeping_> ActionParsnip, I wish I had.  They aren't my files, there is no backup
<mtx_init> leeping_: try fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1
<SpaceGhostC2C> s4aluck: you should ask your question. What exactly are you trying to do, and what is happening?
<mtx_init> see if it works
<ravibn> Nitrohax : it really works great with www.chatroulette.com why not with skype?
<leeping_> mtx_init, No such file or directory
<Nitrohax> there should be a setting with skype to control the hue and brightness
<leeping_> mtx_init, the best luck I've had so far was with GetDataBack (a Windows program).  It was able to recover most of the files except for the most recent ones, and the directory names got all scrambled up
<mtx_init> ActionParsnip: what did you nmean by a wildcard?
<s4aluck> SpaceGhostC2C: See this http://pastie.org/877842
<mtx_init> leeping_: I use it all the time, its pretty good
<leeping_> mtx_init, do you know if it's possible to get directory names back?
<ravibn> Nitrohax : lette me try changing that in skype once again
<ActionParsnip> mtx_init: a * like in searches etc, it means ';everything'
<mtx_init> leeping_: I usually just take what it gives
<nomad77> leeping_: if all else fails,try testdisk,but read about its useage first before using.
<Sath> Both shift and network boot are bringing me to a MBR 2FA: prompt
<Sath> I am so confused, lol
<leeping_> nomad77, I tried testdisk as well.  It first reports no partition found.  If I try the deeper scan, it seems to report a partition found, but doesn't allow me to select it
<leeping_> nomad77, I think I should be able to get some utility out of testdisk, but I don't know why it's not allowing me to select the partition that it found
<leeping_> maybe the partition is blank because it has no name?
<nomad77> leeping_: hmm well distrowatch-search will let you look for forensic,recovery distro's,etc.
<leeping_> nomad77, I'll see if I can find anything there.  Let me try testdisk again though :)
<Sath> I cannot for the life of me figure out why my computer won't let me into this area
<ravibn> Nitorhax : there are no hue and brightness setting are not there in Skype under options---->video devices but it is pointing to the correct device file /dev/video0
<Nitrohax> one sec
<s4aluck> SpaceGhostC2C: I think I made something wrong. Probably I made mistake with editing the setins. Can you help?
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: you only need testdisk or dd_rescue if trhe drive is physically failing, you can use foremost directly on the partition if its healthy
<Sath> MBR 2FA prompt again, ugh
<leeping_> ActionParsnip, I doubt that I can use foremost if Ubuntu can't find the partition.. it can only find the device.  or am I mistaken?
<ravibn> Nitrohax : my Q is how come it is working with www.chatroulette.com and gstreamer-properties why not with any other apps ?
<ActionParsnip> leeping_: then use the device raw, its all good
<leeping_> nomad77, testdisk reports having found a FAT32 partition, but it doesn't allow me to select it after the search is over.  I don't know why it's doing this
<DcMeese> Anybody know of a good DEBIAN manager?
<Nitrohax> ravibn> looking at it right now
<mihir> how to open corel draw .cdr file in ubuntu Inkscape is not able to open cdr file is there any other way to open it
<SpaceGhostC2C> DcMeese: yourself?
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: debian isnt supported here
<DcMeese> ActionParsnip: Oh :( why not?
<s4aluck> do somebody know how to edit the setins for tripwire???
<ravibn> Nitrohax : thank u I will wait for your answer
<mtx_init> leeping_: foremost wont find much more than getdataback, but its a try
<leeping_> mtx_init, do you know if foremost tries to get the directories back too?
<SpaceGhostC2C> DcMeese: because this is ubuntu, not debian support channel.
<mtx_init> leeping_: it doesnt
<DcMeese> SpaceGhostC2C: :) thanks
<Sath> Ok, maybe I can approach this a different way. Someone else suggested that if I can't get this to work I can download a newer version and reformat?
<SpaceGhostC2C> DcMeese: later friend.
<mihir> hello friends
<Nitrohax> ravibn> so when you click on the test button in the window you aren't seeing anythign but on other programs you are seeing stuff? and it's pointed at the right device? am i correct?
<DcMeese> SpaceGhostC2C: Im not leaving lol
<mtx_init> leeping_: its a forensics application, its there to look at descriptors of files rather than recover them.
<mihir> how to open corel draw .cdr file in ubuntu Inkscape is not able to open cdr file is there any other way to open it
<SpaceGhostC2C> DcMeese: I didn't say that, I said later as in I'm gonna do other things now. Later.
<ravibn> Nitrohax : yes! your are correct
<Nitrohax> ravibn> when did you download skype?
<ravibn> nitrohax : from www.skype.com
<DcMeese> SpaceGhostC2C: Oh. Lol. Ha. 0_O
<Nitrohax> ravibn> when?
<mtx_init> leeping_: gl im off to bed
<ravibn> Nitrohax : yesterday
<Nitrohax> flukebox> halcyon + on+ on
<mihir> how to open corel draw .cdr file in ubuntu Inkscape is not able to open cdr file is there any other way to open it
<Nitrohax> ravibn> ok one sec more pelase
<ActionParsnip> mihir: you may be able to get a plugin. I'd ask in inkscape. If its a proprietary format you may luck out
<leeping_> mtx_init, thanks!
<kosnick> i tried to upgrade my ubuntu istallation on my eeepc and seems like it stucked at the very end. it did downloaded all the packeges, it did installed them and then while "cleaning up" (less than one minute remaining - as it said) it stuck in "processing triggers for python support" . Any ideas what to do? (by the way i tried to ctrl-c and i got a message that if i do that i might leave the system broken and finally backed off.
<Nitrohax> ravibn> i sent you a pm
<mihir> how to open cdr format in ubuntu
<ravibn> Nitrohax : What pm?
<flukebox> Nitroxhax: what ?
<Nitrohax> flukebox> nm you must not be a fan of fluke the band
<flukebox> :P
<flukebox> that must be the case
<mihir> how to open corel draw file in ubuntu
<kosnick> ok i just got a message to go on  ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> mihir: did you ask where another user told you to go ask?
<Ten-Eight> mihir: from what I have been able to find, there is no way to open a .cdr file with Inkscape.
<Nitrohax> ravibn> well since the private message (pm) isn't working. i would try to video chat with a skype user and see if they can see you. Seems more like a skype program glitch
<timClicks> hi - is the new light theme available anywhere?
<ravibn> Nitrohax : No ! I need it for video conf with my clients across globe
<timClicks> I would like to experiment with it wihout trying the whole karmic beta
<Ten-Eight> mihir: if a drawing created in coreldraw can be saved as .svg, then Inkscape should be able to open it as it deal with .svg quite nicely.
<Nitrohax> ravibn> unless you want to tell me your skype number and or name here and i try to connect with you that's my solution. i think it's just skype not showing you the test picture. so test it on another user
<SpaceGhostC2C> timClicks: karmic isn't in beta, Lucid is.
<Ten-Eight> if someone else knows differently, please correct me.
<ravibn> Nitrohax : sure my skype id ravi.kumar.b.n
<nomad77> mihir: this may work or try the gimp http://sk1project.org/modules.php?name=Products&product=sk1
<timClicks> SpaceGhostC2C: *facepalm*
<ravibn> Nitrohax : can u give me your skype id pl
<mihir> but in that case we need to embade image and it will almost turn out to be jpg file which cannot be ungrouped in inkskape
<racerd> so did ubuntu send out an update for video drivers?
<racerd> !graphics
<racerd> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ten-Eight> if the image can be saved as .svg in Coreldraw, Inkscape should be able to deal with it.
<Nitrohax> ravibn> that was me calling, you need o try to turn on your webcam when i try again. i don't have a mic on this computer
<s4aluck> do somebody knows how to edit the setings for tripwire???
<Bob_Dole> how's the 10.04 release coming along? still as buggy as the 9.10 release?
<Liyo> Hola
<ldvx> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DcMeese> I was surprised at canonical's haste at sending me my copy of Ubuntu 9.10... Is that typical? Im in the USA.
<Sath> is there an ubuntu 8.4?
<lonejack> Hi, does someone know if exist a sw on ubuntu repo like source navigator?
<Sath> 8.04*
<Pokeruler> night :D
<DcMeese> Sath: yes
<Sath> could that be why I'm having issues? is it booting differently or has a different command?
<Sath> apparently I have 8.04
<ldvx> lonejack: what do you mean? an apt-get search GUI?
<n3k0rm> Whats a good GUI IRC client for Ubuntu? Using the Empathy client now, would use irssi, but I'm in the mood for a GUI IRC
<CrustyBarnacle> n3k0rm: xchat
<Ten-Eight> xchat is a great gui irc client.
<ldvx> +1 for xchat
<DcMeese> Xchat rocks
<n3k0rm> Oh, yeah, I forgot about xchat. Thanks CrustyBarnacle and Ten-Eight
<DcMeese> +27.5
<lonejack> ldvx: I would like a sort of sw that allow me to browse: methods, variables, constant on a C/C++ project. Like "source navigator"( http://sourcenav.sourceforge.net/).......
<djdarkman> hello, does someone know how can I get dpkg errors?
<djdarkman> I can't upgrade a package and I want to know what the error is
<n3k0rm_> dj, have you installed the essienstials package?
<timClicks> djdarkman: are you using apt-get or aptitude?
<djdarkman> timClicks: apt
<ldvx> lonejack: aah. what about emacs or vim?
<djdarkman> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "stop" failed.
<djdarkman> this is what I get
<DcMeese> "sudo apt-get install packagename", djdarkman ?
<petsounds> !ask | Sath
<ubottu> Sath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<winXPuser> hello I got the ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.nrg image from the website but don't have a CD to burn it (yet). what are the possible things for me to do?
<djdarkman> sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.1 but the same happens when I want to upgrade
<harisund> how do I replace metacity with something that supports tiling on Ubuntu?
<ldvx> harisund: look for an xmonad/awesomewm guide
<timClicks> djdarkman: guess: anything in /var/log/?
<n3k0rm_> Is there not built-essentials package anymore? DJ, installing that fixed a lot of my dpkg problems, but I'm on 9.10 right now and I don't see it
<n3k0rm_> build-essentials*
<lonejack> ldvx, emacs can do it? I didn't know
<srini> how to do network installation in ubuntu?
<timClicks> n3k0rm_: it's "build-essentials"
<timClicks> n3k0rm_: build-essentials != built-essentials
<djdarkman> it's there
<djdarkman> where can I look for logs that say something
<n3k0rm_> timClicks, I know, I re corrected myself
<Slart> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<DcMeese> Would you say Nautilous is the best for FTP?
<djdarkman>  /var/log/dpkg.log is useless
<timClicks> n3k0rm_: opps
<n3k0rm_> Grr, why do I have an underscore... brb
<SiennaPhoenix43> My friends is trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on his ppc iMac. Any tips?
<timClicks> SiennaPhoenix43: use a virtual machine
<SiennaPhoenix43> Is there no way to set up a dual boot?
<timClicks> SiennaPhoenix43: probably, but a VM will mean that it's higly unlikely to go badly
<SiennaPhoenix43> timClicks: That's a good point.
<Evet> what virtualization solution is suggested for 9.10?
<Slart> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ricardinho22> hello, I need some help on a little issue
<winXPuser> !ask | ricardinho22
<ubottu> ricardinho22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocket16> What is it ricard?
<ricardinho22> Fair enough :) Upgraded from lucid alpha to beta, now gnome is not loading
<ricardinho22> when running apt-get from terminal window it shows that something is wrong with the application headers.
<winXPuser> go to #ubuntu+1 ?
<rocket16> ricardinho22: Does it crash?
<ricardinho22> no, it just doesn't load. I'm able to run a terminal session.
<ardchoille> !lucid | ricardinho22
<ubottu> ricardinho22: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<rocket16> ricardinho22: Ok, have you tried reinstalling?
<ardchoille> !lucid | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chelz> Sath: did it work?
<rocket16> !ask | arc\dchoille
<ubottu> arc\dchoille: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sath> No unfortunately
<rocket16> !ask | arcdchoille
<ubottu> arcdchoille: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sath> I haven't been able to access the recovery boot from any angle
<ardchoille> rocket16: Please don't do that, I know what I'm doing
<Sath> esc, shift, setup, etc
<rocket16> ardchoille: I understand, but we must Ubuntu testers
<DcMeese> !fload | ardchoille
<DcMeese> !flood | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rocket16> * help ubuntu testers
<Nitrohax> i'm goign to go to bed now. goodnight all
<Sath> night
<rocket16> goodnight
<ardchoille> rocket16: you canhelp them in #ubuntu+1
<rocket16> ardchoille: O
<rocket16> ardchoille: Ok
<chelz> Sath: hold shift
<Sath> Tried it, it boots very quickly so that might be an issue? I'm running 8.04 according to the system info.
<Bear10> How do I install a Japanese IME for Ubuntu?
<Baloe4567> HI.I'm trying to install karmic from PXE networkboot. Everythings woroks (hardy works and lenny installs also) but with karmic it hangs at initrd.gz ready then nothing. Did i forget something ?
<chelz> Sath: follow the video at the end of this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Sath> I did that as well. Since it's a mini-dell it doesn't have a CD drive. Tried external but it doesn't register/recognize the device and doesn't show up as accessable. Lol, I'm losing my mind.
<diwant> I have installed Chrome beta, and it is working well so far.
<chelz> Sath: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/dell-mini/+faq/311
<Sath> Giving it a look now, thanks
<timClicks> how do I use apt-get to download the source of a package?
<bkovacs> Hello
<roughmouth> hi, i am new to the ubuntu world
<Sath> omg it's not kidding about 'very fast' I'm doing them almost simaltaneously and it continues to boot. Raging.
<DcMeese> roughmouth: Kool. Im rather new myself. You have ubuntu 9.10?
<cast> timClicks: man apt-get, /source<enter>
<roughmouth> I believe so
<chelz> timClicks: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Sath> got it!
<roughmouth> I am having trouble getting my printer to work and was hoping to find some help
<Sath> You're a beast Chelz, thank you so much.
<timClicks> cast chelz: thanks, I'm looking to find out how to direct where the source will be downloaded to
<chelz> Sath: np. thx for using ubuntu
<DcMeese> Bye all
<cast> will be cwd
<Sath> I'll let you know if it works
<roughmouth> it is a lexmark 3650 and it looks like it instaled ok but it wont print a test page
<roughmouth> any sugjestion would be apreciated
<timClicks> chelz cast: that's quite nice, apt-get tells you that the is available from launchpad and gives you the link to the right branch
<Sath> YES! It worked. I have full access.
<roughmouth> is my question not worthy?
<roughmouth> lol
<Sath> Damn you Dell for setting the delay to 0. And thanks again Chelz.
<DcMeese> roughmouth: Can you print stuff tho?
<Baloe4567> Anybody have some PXE knowledge ?
<roughmouth> no it just hangs when i go to print
<fatcake> I switched operating systems from Windows to Ubuntu, in the final stages of the switch, I must have deleted a file I shouldn't have.  Now, when I start is up, it tells me that bootmgr is missing.  How do I fix this problem without just wiping my computer and starting again?  There are files on it I would like to keep.
<cast> if you boot off a livecd you'll be able to make another backup of your important files
<researcher1> Im trying to get dhcp automatic for LAN of my computer lab. Its failing.I want u to view log.Where can I get the log file?
<fatcake> Thanks, I'll try that.
<wazzaaaaa> hi all , at boot up some hardware fails a probe , where do i look which one is it.. does ubuntu have a log ?
<Seventy8> Anyone around who can help me with remote connection / mounted ntfs drives in deluge?
<winXPuser> !ask | Seventy8
<ubottu> Seventy8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<winXPuser> !anyone | Seventy8
<ubottu> Seventy8: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<winXPuser> Seventy8, what is the specific question?
<Seventy8> Well, I'm trying to use remote connection to deluge, and download to mounted ntfs drives, but whenever i try to download, it tries to check the progress, and stays at 0%
<Baloe4567> Anybody have some PXE knowledge ? I cant install karmic from PXE it just hangs at initrd.gz loading
<ben> Hello
<player> hello
<player> i am a new one in linux
<researcher1> where can I find the system log file?
<cast> researcher1: /var/log/*
<researcher1> can I get specific log file for dhcp3 failures?
<CrustyBarnacle> Baloe4567: Trying to do network install or network boot?
<roughmouth> DcMeese thanks for the suggestion. i feel sooooo dumb :)
<Baloe4567> Network install
<Baloe4567> CrustyBarnacle network instal . i could load the vmlinuz fromhd-media but not the one fromnetboot
<wolf89> hi guys..how can i avoid that ubuntu overwrites my mbr?
<ciccio> i need something to download from youtube, whats the best?
<wolf89> when installing it..
<sash_> ciccio: youtube-dl
<wolf89> ciccio, download helper, it's an add.on 4 firefox
<wazzaaaaa> hi all , at boot up some hardware fails a probe , where do i look which one is it.. does ubuntu have a log ?
<Baloe4567> wazzaaaaa typ dmesg
<duffydack> ciccio, buffer the entire clip and copy the file called Flash(sometihng) from /tmp to your home.
<CrustyBarnacle> !link
<wazzaaaaa> baloe4567 , you mean in terminal
<Baloe4567> wazzaaaaa yup
<wazzaaaaa> thats loat of data where do i look specifically?
<wazzaaaaa> Baloe4567 , ah got it
<roughmouth> Any ubuntu wizards out there know how to set up multiple displays that will not revert to single display upon restart?
<almoxarife> wolf89: my music collection was started and kept that exact way :)
<CrustyBarnacle> Baloe4567: using NFS for actual drives on the same server that is providing PXE services and the boot image?
<wolf89> almoxarife, =)
<wolf89> almoxarife, can u help me with a feature when installing ubuntu?
<Baloe4567> CrustyBarnacle Yes but NFS is not needed right ?
<almoxarife> wolf89: I can try, shoot
<wolf89> i want to install backtrack 4 final n my macbook white, it's based on ubuntu intrepid..
<wolf89> the problem is that i don't want ubuntu to overwrite my mbr..
<wolf89> how can i do that?
<mrselfpwn> don't run grub
<almoxarife> wolf89: way over my head
<wolf89> mrselfpwn, ? what do u mean?during installation what i have to do?
<wolf89> almoxarife, thx anyway=)
<cast> wolf89: backup your mbr then
<KaV> hello fellows i have a question about an nics could you recommend any channel to ask ?
<mrselfpwn> well, i haven't installed to harddisk though I would edit the backtrack install script and have it not run grub
<almoxarife> wolf89: I am the guy who actually gave the key to my win7 install in virtualbox, then saw his real install ask for something he no longer had
<mrselfpwn> then manually add backtrack with the proper settings to ubuntu's grub
<CrustyBarnacle> Baloe4567: No, NFS is not needed.
<wolf89> mrselfpwn, i'm under macosx..i'created a partition..it's empty..i want to install in this empty partition bt 4 final without interferring with efi..
<mrselfpwn> then don't let it overwrite our mbr
<mrselfpwn> your*
<chelz> fatcake: you need to reinstall grub
<CrustyBarnacle> Baloe4567: TFTP can be used for sharing the boot image/file
<mrselfpwn> chelz: it's efi
<roughmouth>  Any ubuntu wizards out there know how to set up multiple displays that will not revert to single display upon restart?
<CrustyBarnacle> Baloe4567: Sleep time for me.. but, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9963
<wolf89> mrselfpwn, ok, what options have i got to click or not or what i have to set to do that?
<Baloe4567> CrustyBarnacle I know and lenny worked, testing worked, hardu worked, Jaunty give nasty error and after that nothing works
<mrselfpwn> wolf89: how do you plan on using something as cli intensive as backtrack, though are not able to figure that out?
<CrustyBarnacle> Baloe4567: Try Karmic instead?
<almoxarife> wolf89: do you have the ram to run one in virtual?
<chelz> mrselfpwn: fatcake is using efi?
<Baloe4567> CrustyBarnacle thats the point it doesnt work .. seems like the netboot installer is bugged, but all the toturials speak fine of it
<wolf89> almoxarife, yep..
<mrselfpwn> wolf89: honestly, i haven't installed to harddisk, i would havve to look at it
<wolf89> i get it...vmware..=)
<mrselfpwn> chelz: ah, nvm
<amol112>  hi all, i have MTNL modem lsusb shows 0451:6060 ,it gets detected after modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0451 product=0x6060 but wvdialconf not works with this
<chelz> roughmouth: lexmark x3650?
<amol112> dmesg shows usbserial_generic 4-2:1.0: generic converter detected usb 4-2: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<chelz> fatcake: follow this: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<wolf89> thx guys!bye bye=)
<chelz> roughmouth: depends on your gfx card
<amol112> as well ifconfig also not shows detected usb modem
<chelz> roughmouth: please talk in the channel. good to hear you got it printing.
<fatcake> I think so, and I tried to download the missing file, because it didn't have a problem until i went to restart it and now I can't find the files that were in music and photos.  Is EFI the wrong one?
<roughmouth> sory chelz
<roughmouth> i have a gfx 260 nvidia card
<CrustyBarnacle> Baloe4567: I'll have to try it myself... good luck
<chelz> roughmouth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd5HoC0VaQM
<roughmouth> iil go chek it out
<chelz> roughmouth: also for fun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw
<player> i want to download the lib files one time ,but how
<amol112> chelz, any idea about why modem is getting detected with wvdialconf
<ranjb> Hi can anyone help me with a 'grub loading' issue?
<almoxarife> ranjb: lost it after update?
<chelz> roughmouth: nvidia-settings should set things up pretty well
<amani> i can play game on ubuntu or not?
<ranjb> I have 2 laptops and on 1 laptop i have successfully installed 9.10 on the other one which is a same brand laptop but slightly higher spec. I can install but once it restarts all I get is 'grub loading' no other message. I have Windows 7 installed already on the laptop. Could this be the cause?
<magn3ts> Sigh, is there a way in rhythmbox to get play counts of songs?>
<ranjb> I have heard that I have to ensure that grub is installed on the ubuntu partition
<chelz> amani: depends on the game. there are lots of games for linux but playing Windows games on linux can get tricky
<roughmouth> i get this message when i try to save - Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<ranjb> does anyone know how I do this. I was going to download gparted and run it on both laptops and see how each of the disks are setup and partitioned
<brando753> is there any voting applications in ubuntu
<chelz> ranjb: all you need is an ubuntu livecd. the livecd has parted on it as Partition Editor.
<roughmouth> any idea chelz?
<amani> game like nfs, hello etc
<chelz> ranjb: try #2 here: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<ranjb> so by default if i have dual booted the laptop and ubuntu is my second OS install where will it store grub? will it store this on a windows MBR?
<chelz> roughmouth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djdarkman> Hi, is there a way to change the order of the playlist columns in rythmbox?
<djdarkman> the current order is very akward to me
<chelz> ranjb: grub usually has its files on an ubuntu partition and installs another part to the root of a drive. it's much more reliable to have grub boot with the system rather than anything from microsoft
<amani> where i foun the game for ununtu??
<ranjb> ok that makes sense, I will have a look at the link you sent
<ranjb> thanks
<chelz> amani: Applications -> Software Center
<chelz> in ubuntu
<researcher1> when Im behind the office proxy I cant update.Any help please? While web browsing does not fail for the same repository source.
<roughmouth> chelz: what is that suposed to do
<chelz> researcher1: that's something to talk to your office IT staff about
<tushar> how to change the buttons of the window to right side , its left sided now
<chelz> roughmouth: reset xorg.conf so nvidia-settings can edit it
<chelz> tushar: lucid help is in #ubuntu+1
<roughmouth> chelz: ok ill give that a try
<aurilliance> whenever I press ctrl+alt+f7 to come back to the desktop after using a tty shell, my netbook goes into suspend. Any ideas on how to stop this?
<tushar> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chelz> roughmouth: if that doesn't work, this will: "The other thing I found out you can do is delete the xorg.conf file. Then restarting the X session with startx. Doing this will create a brand new xorg.conf file with the absence of not having one."
<chelz> aurilliance: what model?
<researcher1> I have configure proxy settings to enable access to Internet but update is failing with the message 'Proxy authentication required ". My question is where else apart from Network proxy do i have to authenticate?
<aurilliance> gigabyte t1028x netbook, ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix
<aurilliance> chelz, ^
<CrustyBarnacle> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nibbler> researcher1: so the proxy needs authentication, did you supply this, or do you just do it with your firefoxß
<chelz> researcher1: "Open up your Synaptic package manager (usually as root), go to Settings-> Preference -> Network. Enter your proxy server details like : username:password@proxyserver.net, and put the proxy server port (usually 8080)."
<nibbler> CrustyBarnacle: this is not asked for,i believe ;-)
<researcher1> I did with firefox n also did in System-Preferences-Network Proxy
<CrustyBarnacle> nibbler: indeed
<nibbler> researcher1: sounds like youdidnt do it correctly in synaptic.... check if you did it exactly like chelz said - but issnt it http://user:pass@proxy?
<amol112> anyone can tell me how to configure 0451:6060 usb  modem in Linux?
<researcher1> nibbles: ok
<researcher1> nibbler: this link failed
<researcher1> let me correct n report soon
<nibbler> researcher1: this is not a link, this is a scheme that needs to be adapted and used as proxy definition
<zetheroo> Does Ubuntu have any issues with being installed on an SSD?
<Baloe4567> Anybody have some PXE knowledge ? I cant install karmic from PXE it just hangs at initrd.gz loading
<amani> tell me some games name??
<nibbler> Baloe4567: if you get it to initrd loading i'd say your pxe works fine, maybe the hardware just wont boot with karmic?
<CrustyBarnacle> researcher1: http://user:pass@proxy:port
<overshard> amani, crawl
<Guest3558> exit
<Baloe4567> nibbler well it boots the installfor the server CD disk and also lenny/hardy/testing works .. just not karmic and lucis insallers.Also install kamric earlier with a usb stick
<nibbler> Baloe4567: strange, did you disable splash screens and quiet modes in grub?
<roughmouth> that didnt work
<roughmouth> :(
<Baloe4567> nibbler if i can even install grub i could .. i cant even get the installer which should be super simpleto acces with the default settings
<almoxarife> Baloe4567: what kind of install?
<Baloe4567> almoxarife netboot install
<fatcake> I can't keep firefox open for more than 30 seconds so that I can read about fixing my problem.
<almoxarife> karmic and lucid are grub2, what are the other debian you listed Baloe4567?
<amani> my finger print reader not work.....
<aurilliance> whenever I press ctrl+alt+f7 to come back to the desktop after using a tty shell, my netbook goes into suspend. Any ideas on how to stop this?
<nibbler> fatcake: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old then restart
<nibbler> fatcake: restart firefox, that is
<Baloe4567> almoxarife Debian stable installed fine, Debian testing installed but i get kernelpanic after install and hardy gets me into the install screen fine.But karmic doesnt give me a install screen.Which is odd because i tried the HD-media one and CD one and those works perfectly only can use them to install
<nibbler> Baloe4567: did you use alternate installer?
<jastor> someone that knows a graphical filemanager (midnight commander style) that actually MOVES files? and not: copies them and when all the files are copied, deletes them
<nibbler> jastor: midnight commander e.g.
<Baloe4567> nibbler there is only one netboot installer
<nibbler> Baloe4567: ah okay, sorry
<Sensiva> Hello, I am using HTTrack, if I close its GUI, it will work in the background??
<jastor> nibbler: well i said something like midnight commander ... except htat midnight commander is not what im after since it doesnt move files
<ZachK_> Yo
<nibbler> jastor: of course it moves files, thats why i recommended it. but pls mind that a real move is only possible when working on the same fs
<almoxarife> nautilus moves
<jastor> nibbler: midnight commanders idea of how to move a file is rather fcked up ... "hey lets copy the files from A to B .. and when all the files are copied, we delete them from A"
<nibbler> jastor: not if you are on the same fs...
<jastor> nibbler: its between disks ;)
<nibbler> jastor: than how do you think it should be moved, if not copy+delete?
<almoxarife> jastor: nautilus has a 'move script'
<jastor> nibbler: copy file 1 from A to B, delete file 1 from a .. copy file 2 from A to B, delete file 2......
<Baloe4567> Hmmm just tried the pxe on another pc .. it works fine there ... so it's not the installer
<amani> ????????
<nibbler> jastor: that makes such a big difference.....
<jastor> nibbler: instead of copy n to b .. copy next to b .. copy next to b .. when all the files are copied, dlete from a
<amol112> hi all,i don't know much modem configuration after search i got running #modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0451 product=0x6060 it detctects as /dev/ttyUSB0 but dont know how to configure it..
<jastor> nibbler: yes it does
<almoxarife> jastor: sounds like something you might want to put together?
<nibbler> jastor: i thinkg you wont find any application that does it differnt from nautilus/mc, they are all "rather *ed up"
<jastor> nibbler: whatever moron thought it up like that anyway?
<jastor> that instead of deleting the source file after each copy, delete them after all are copied
<almoxarife> jastor: you have had way too much caffeine
<jastor> almoxarife: nautilus .. isnt that a graphical one?
<r43gh4r> hi... i have a Q.. can someone help me?
<almoxarife> jastor: yes
<mealstrom> nothing wake ups you better then a smell of burning server
<jastor> almoxarife: X isnt installed ;)
<almoxarife> r43gh4r: ask
<syrius> does smbmount give password over network in plaintext?
<syrius> or does it encrypt it
<shazbotmcnasty> GOD DAMNIT
<shazbotmcnasty> passwrd
<shazbotmcnasty> omg
<nibbler> syrius: encrypt
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm sorry
<FloodBot3> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nibbler> syrius: but sniff it, if you want to know....
<shazbotmcnasty> I'll just be going now, I thought i was in a different room.
<syrius> it is encrypted
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<syrius> hmm
<r43gh4r> well... i installed ubuntu on toshiba satellite m100 laptop.... but the problem is that when i log in... it kind of freezes
<syrius> how would I sniff it? nibbler
<syrius> what tools would be the job for that?
<syrius> I never tried it before
<syrius> like wired share or something?
<syrius> wird shark*
<nibbler> syrius: wireshark or just ngrep
<jastor> so .. anyone that knows a filemanager that moves files between disks like 99% of all the other does? (nortoncommander,norton commander 95,windows commander, total commander, etc.etc.etc.)
<almoxarife> smbmount does plain text password
<syrius> do you have link for this? almoxarife
<zetheroo>  Does Ubuntu have any issues with being installed on an SSD?
<syrius> on some site it says that modern windows doesn't accept plain text
<almoxarife> http://linux.die.net/man/8/smbmount
<duckwars> does anyone know if there is a media center type program that uses mplayer, or how I can force boxee or xbmc or moovida to use mplayer instead of whatever they use?
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  clarify what you mean
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: midnight commander .. it moves files like "copy files from A to B .. when all teh files are copied, remove them from A"
<Dr_Willis_> duckwars:  geexbox used mplayer. So i think its latest version 'enna' does also
<n3k0rm> my speakers keep popping when playing sounds, especially when sound hasn't been played in a while. Using a fresh install of 64-bit 9.10
<amol112> i am now clueless why my usb modem is not getting detected with linux
<duckwars> thank you
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: about all other filemanagers ive used "copy file 1 from a to b, dlete file 1 from a, copy file 2 from a to b, delete file 2 from , ......."
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  so? that may or may not be good. :) I tend to use mc for console and 'rox' for gui.
<almoxarife> amol112: problem exists only after return from suspend?
<amol112> almoxarife, no always problem exist
<amol112> it got detected by kernel as /dev/ttyUSB0
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: whatever its good or not im looking for a filemanager that does it like that
<almoxarife> amol112: did it ever work?
<amol112> but wvdialconf not detects it
<amol112> almoxarife, yes
<syrius> almoxarife, where does it say it sends it out in plaintext?
<amol112> LED glows
<syrius> all I see is this line
<syrius> This is preferred over having passwords in plaintext in a shared file, such as /etc/fstab. Be sure to protect any credentials file properly.
<syrius> I am not using /etc/fstab
<syrius> to auto mount it
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: i dont even see why midnight commander would go against the "file manager standards" when it comes to moving files
<syrius> nibbler, how would I use ngrep?
<zetheroo> Does Ubuntu have any issues with being installed on an SSD?
<syrius> for that purpose
<jastor> (filemaanger standards in this case would be what nc,nc95,windows commander, total commander etc.etc.etc. use)
<fatcake> I'm sorry, I still can't get Firefox to even work.  I didn't quite understand what I was told to do to fix that.
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  its been around longer then most of the other file managers out. and it tried to clone the old 'norton commander' file manager that was out for dos AGES befor that
<sreeju> i am new to ubuntu,can anyone tell me how to install packages downloaded from web
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  what packages? Its best to use teh package manager
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: i just mentioned norton commander
<sreeju> i mean softwares
<anirban> i got broken pak while try to install vlc,     i update the packge list but no luck......help plzz?
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  yes.. we know you mean software.. what software?
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  do you mean .deb files or somthign else?
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: you just lectured me up on filemanagers :D stating norton commander was the first one ... and yet missed that when i said nc didnt know that nc is norton commander?
<sreeju> while iam downloading anything from web they are not giving .deb file
<almoxarife> syrius: By default, Samba uses plaintext passwords to authenticate clients who access network resources. Samba also supports the use of LanManager- and NT-encrypted password authentication.rd ????? http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2717
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  it all depends on exactly what it is.. and who is doing the packageing.
<sreeju> they are giving some tar.bz file etc
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  thats just a generic 'archive' extension.
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  so what IS it you are trying to install exactly?
<anirban> i got vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1) but 1.0.4-1~getdeb1 is to be installed in error
<sreeju> ok after extracting iam getting more files
<r43gh4r> can anyone hlp me pls
<sreeju> what should i do with it to install
<Dr_Willis_> anirban:  you got the getdeb repos enabled. and they are confliucting. You may want to  remove it
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  we cant say.. untill you tell us EXACTLY what it is you are messign with.
<timClicks> hi - is the new light theme available anywhere? i would like to try the lucid look and feel without installing the whole beta
<almoxarife> anirban: did you try to 'repair' via synaptic?
<sreeju> i have down loaded kmplayer from the web and i have to install it
<Dr_Willis_> timClicks:  theres theme downloads for that - at various ubuntu news sites. OMGubuntu I think has them. as does that webup8 site
<anirban> almoxarife geting same error in syna ..but in gui mode
<Baloe4567> almoxarife can grub 2 from previous install block pxe ?
<timClicks> Dr_Willis_: ty
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: so .. you have no idea then i guess
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  seeif they got debs. for starters.. and i belive that tool may be avail in some PPA repositories
<Baloe4567> almoxarife nvm it works lol
<anirban> i use sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  i cant even rember what we were talking about. Ive been helping in other channels
<jastor> and im damn interested to know when i ask for something OTHER than midnight commander. . i get midnight commander as an answer?
<jastor> heh ... youve smoked way too much crack
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  i recall some other console based file managers in the repos. but ive rarely used them
<almoxarife> Baloe4567: I know this about grub2, it crashes on wubi installs after updates, there is a fix, I am wondering if the same problem you have is associated with it, the crashes are on wubi installs
<sreeju> whatever i am downloading from web is not in .deb format they are some source codes how can i install them
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  theres also numerous 2 pane file managers out like 'gentoo' 'filerunner'  and proberly a dozen others that i cant rember
<anirban> Dr_Willis i got it ...i remove vlc-nox  and then try to install vlc againg ..now its woeking
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  compiling from source is going tobe a rather large undertaking for a linux beginner.
<Dr_Willis_> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_Willis_> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  you would have better luck finding a PPA repoistory for unofficial/new packages
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: filerunner is for x
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  its an old 2 pane file manager with GUI written in TCL. :)
<sreeju> sorry i didn't get you
<Dr_Willis_> madeit very easy to 'tweak'
<Dr_Willis_> !ppa
<almoxarife> sreeju: I learned how to install from source using 'check-install', much simpler and saner way to do it
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: ok .. i only saw it said for X
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  you may want to search  for whatever it is you are trying to compile and 'ubuntu ppa' and see if there exists a PPA for it.
<tushar> how do I use compiz i dont see any effects on my cojmp
<Baloe4567> almoxarife apparantly a reset of bios did the trick ...it was bios at fault here
<tushar> even thhough i turned on cube desktop and all
<sreeju> what is ppa
<Dr_Willis_> !ppa  | sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<almoxarife> sreeju: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356 <-- the noob way to do the impossible, hope it helps
<jastor> fuck it ill just move one at a time >:P .. but its going to be an pain in the ass
<almoxarife> Baloe4567: cool
<jussi01> !language | jastor
<ubottu> jastor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Aciid> is ppa easy to start, if you havent done any packing ever? except bash installers
<sreeju> why the websites are not giving .deb file? it is easy to install no
<Aciid> sreeju: apt-add-reporsitory ppa:name
<Haffe> Because they don't want to support a deb package+
<overmind> sreeju: Because there are more distros than ubuntu, and they won't make packages for all distros
<almoxarife> sreeju: too many version of linux with too many installers
<Lanthes> hello all is there anyone can help me why i cant use the google.com or msn messenger?
<tushar> how do i use compiz
<sreeju> oh thats why they give source codes right
<sreeju> ok how can i run/install them?
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  one normally dosent just 'download from a web site to install'  thats windows thinking.. its best to learn to use the repositories and the PPA feature of the package manager system
<almoxarife> sreeju: did you read up on the link I gave you?
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  wite a shell script :) or use find
<n3k0rm> tushar, have you installed compiz?
<tushar> yeah its installed
<sreeju> sorry i dont know repositories and PPA
<tushar> i have an integrated intel gfx card btw
<tushar> why isnt 3d enabled even
<n3k0rm> tushar, have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  thats why ive had the bot give you information on using PPA's like 3 times now.
<Dr_Willis_> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<tushar> yeah n3k0rm i have opedned that too now
<almoxarife> sreeju: download the current 'ubuntu-tweak' , that's a d/l and it will have lots of apps to pick from
<Lanthes> hello all is there anyone can help me why i cant use the google.com or msn messenger?
<embrik> to activate the on-screen keboard from login-screen into a gnome session?
<jastor> Dr_Willis_: i wouldve used mv ... except that id like to know the transferprocess
<n3k0rm> Well, what exactly are you having trouble with, Tushar?
<Dr_Willis_> jastor:  i recall some addon/tool that gave cp/move a progress bar.. but i cant recall wher i saw it at
<tushar> i need to make my computer like one of those cool compiz
<almoxarife> Lanthes: you behind a firewall?
<tushar> like 3d and all
<embrik> Is it possible to have the on-screen keyboard activated in a gnome session?
<Aciid> jastor: mc has progress bar for move and cp
<Lanthes> almoxarife: dont know am I i just fix the wireless problem and now have this problem
<jastor> Aciid: I KNOW
<fatcake> What is mv?
<embrik> tushar: administration, synaptic.... searc for compiz-fusion, install
<jastor> BUT MIDNIGHT COMMANDER .. doesnt move files the normal way
<duckwars> so I tried enna, but it doesn't work (not exactly sure why), but anyway, are there any other media centers that use mplayer?
<almoxarife> Lanthes: you are using the wireless now?
<Lanthes> almoxarife: yes very good :)
<n3k0rm> @tushar: Well, the effects you're probably looking for and how to install them can be found on this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809695
<Aciid> jastor it does
<jastor> im moving 500GB of files 8-20GB each to make some freeespace ... but .. instead of getting 8-20GB at a time after every file... i get 500GB free space when everythings finished :P
<jastor> Aciid: no
<Ashok> hi any one tel me what is sudo and how to access root user
<Aciid> stop downloading warez jastor, thats how u get freespacw
<Dr_Willis_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jastor> Aciid: instead of deleting every source file after each copy ... it deletes them AFTER every copy is done
<embrik> how can I activate on-screen keyboard in a gnome session, without a keyboard, just using the mouse
<almoxarife> Lanthes: then the wireless works, but you can't browse the web?
<Dr_Willis_> This silly keyboard has a  big enter key where im used to the | key heh..  i keep miss hitting the | :)
<Lanthes> almoxarife: i can see only facebook but cant see google.com or cant open msn messenger nor skype
<Lanthes> almoxarife: as you understand im using irc now so im coonnected t internet but cant browse google .com or msn
<almoxarife> Lanthes: if you can see face book then the problem is not your wireless or dns, your browser is what?
<Amadiro> Good evening. There is some package in the ubuntu repo, which seems slightly out-of-date, and a newer version of the software with security updates was released. Is there some way I can help/notify the downstream devs, for instance by flagging the package out-of-date?
<Lanthes> both browse mozilla doing that
<Aciid> !language | jastor
<ubottu> jastor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nexsja> 'ello. I've got a bit of a situation here. I think i've accidentally deleted partition tables. and now i'm afraid to reboot O_O
<rothsdad> hey, why the setup speed is so slow when I choose the LVM??
<Dr_Willis_> Amadiro:  theres teh backports and other  repositories that may have the updates.
<Dr_Willis_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Amadiro> Dr_Willis_, thanks, I will look into it.
<Lanthes> almoxarife: konqueror and mozzziila ah yes i fix the wireless problem by myself
<nexsja> is there a way to revert the changes if i didn't reboot yet? :<
<Spaceman> this morning I have been greeted with "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" any ideas how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis_> nexsja:  see what 'sudo fdisk -l' says ?
<OltreIrc`24469> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nexsja> Dr_Willis_, nothing good :/
<Dr_Willis_> nexsja:   sometimes the kernel dosent see the changes tull a reboot.. but that is not a guarentee
<Dr_Willis_> nexsja:  id be making some backups real fast
<nexsja> so i can't suspend the system either?
<almoxarife> Lanthes: I am not sure what to tell you, might try to re-install firefox???
<Lanthes> almoxarife: hımmm not just firefox same with Konqueror to
<rothsdad> hey, why the setup speed is so slow when I choose the LVM??
<almoxarife> Lanthes: try one of them?
<roughmouth> just in case anyone would like to know of a good tutorial for setting up dual monitors with nvida cards i found one that worked perfectly---http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html---this resolved my problems. Thanks for your help. I woldent even have know where to look if it were not for yall
<Lanthes> almoxarife: tryed few times already same ......
<Bob_Dole> in ubuntu...If I'm on a laptop with a USB mouse, and a built in trackpad, is there any way to disable the trackpad? I keep accidentally hitting it while typing which is making bad things happen
<Lanthes> almoxarife: its says could not find usable proxy something something...
<Ashok> im unable to access my root account any one help me plz
<roughmouth> now the only thing i need is sound in tvtime and i will be all set up!\
<Bob_Dole> Ubuntu 9.04*
<Amadiro> Dr_Willis_, I did find one in the backports, which is newer than the version currently in the repository, but that one is still too old to have the security update.
<roughmouth> any sugjestions?
<tushar> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<almoxarife> Lanthes: you have proxy setup?
<tushar> #ubuntu+1
<Lanthes> almoxarife: dont know how can i check?
<nexsja> Dr_Willis_, so i can't suspend either, right?
<almoxarife> Lanthes: if you had proxy set as a system default we would not be talking
<Ashok> ubottu: hey tel me how to access root user thru terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lanthes> almoxarife: checking proxy right now and seems i dont have any proxy thing so what should i do now?
<tvstebut> Hi, my static routes in etc/network/interfaces are note taken in consideration
<almoxarife> Lanthes: what does system > pref > network proxy              say set to?
<Lanthes> almoxarife: connet to internet directly
<maxorator> I had this window restore lag (~2 secs) and then just tried to turn off the desktop visual effects, turns out I can't turn them back on
<almoxarife> Lanthes: check the firefox pref's , what does it say about your connection?
<Bob_Dole> again, is there a way to disable a trackpad in ubuntu 9.04?
<twright> maxorator: have you tried pressing ALT+f2 and running the command compiz --replace
<Dr_Willis_> Bob_Dole:  i had some settings on my aao to disable it on 'typing'  Or i could use the laptops special key combos
<maxorator> oh, seemed to work, the restore lag is back
<thingy> Bob_Dole: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052&highlight=disable+touchpad+while+typing
<Bob_Dole> Dr_Willis_, thingy thanks
<twright> maxorator: if you install compiz config settings manager, you can turn down the level of effects
<maxorator> actually I tried turning off everything in compiz, lag still there...
<almoxarife> Lanthes: I am officially out of ideas, maybe some one else can help
<Lanthes> almoxarife: ok i check and its says no proxy connection and when i try to get in google.com its says Found
<Lanthes> The document has moved here.
<Lanthes> Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.google.com Port 80"
<FloodBot3> Lanthes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bob_Dole> Trying not to passout now that the oxycodone the nurse gave me kicked in
<twright> maxorator: what graphics card/driver do you have?
<maxorator> ati hd 3850
<raquelilla> olaaa
<maxorator> just installed the latest drivers today, it didn't improve anything
<overmind> !es | raquelilla
<ubottu> raquelilla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<twright> maxorator: is that the propitiatory ati driver then?
<Lanthes> Is there anyone can help me why I cant connect to MSN or Google.com
<raquelilla> no se inglesssssss
<overmind> raquelilla: Entonces ve a #ubuntu-es
<maxorator> twright, what do you mean?
<maxorator> I just downloaded it from the ATI website and ran
<twright> maxorator: Ah right, did you have this issue with the driver installed by default?
<Ashok> how to create graphical user account in ubuntu
<Seveas> Ashok, system -> admin -> users & groups
<mary__> Hello, I am using evolution and I have setup my gmail account for imap and on the left side it lists my account but the drop down triangle is unresponsive and it will not display my mail by clicking on the shown email address.
<maxorator> I don't know, I don't remember when this lag started
<mary__> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<maxorator> I haven't used ubuntu for a long time, had it on dual boot, just a few days ago I used it and noticed the lag
<almoxarife> mary__: did you get to the password prompt?
<mary__> well at one point i did and i deleted and tried to setup a new account but since i have set up a new account it has not asked for the password
<Ashok> Seveas: no im not able to create tat add user is not wrkin r sth
<mary__> it says scanning for new messages and reaches 100% but is still unresponsive
<Seveas> Ashok, eh? I don't understand a word of that... try english...
<almoxarife> mary__: did you set up the imap  and smtp ports for gmail correctly?
<twright> maxorator: if it is a new lag then you might want to try the default driver instead - you can reset it using the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and start from there.
<Ashok> Seveas: hey i am not able to create from what you said
<Seveas> Ashok, what's the error you get?
<mary__> almoxarife: i beleive so I just selected gmail then imap, interesting the drop down triangle just responded
<Ashok> Seveas: that adduser button  is un sensitive i mean not responding at all
<almoxarife> mary__: your gmail account is already setup for imap?
<overburn> hello guys. anyone know how i can setup a network between kubuntu 9.10 and windows 7? i'm kinda lost at the ip configuration for the network adapter in kubuntu
<Seveas> Ashok, isn't there an 'unlock' button?
<mary__> almoxarife: it appears to be a problem with evolutions gui
<maxorator> twright, do I have to restart?
<twright> maxorator: yes
<Spaceman> how do you show the list of other kernels during the start up?
<almoxarife> mary__: nothing against evolution but I gave up on it and installed thunderbird
<overburn> anyone?
<mary__> the drop down triangle is very touchy, then when it opens and i click on inbox it acts as if i clicked to close the drop down triangle and pulls the list away
<Ashok> Seveas: no man there is sth called as click to make chnages
<twright> overburn: do you mean connection sharing
<mary__> thanks for the suggestion
<YSNESHY> ONDE ENCONTRO UM SERVIDOR COM MUITOS BRS ???
<almoxarife> mary__: if you created a new account and you never got to the password login from google I don't think you talked to the imap server
<Seveas> !br | YSNESHY
<ubottu> YSNESHY: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<overburn> twright: erm yes. i have a kubuntu box with 2 nic's . one is connected to the net, the other is connected to a pc with windows 7
<mary__> i guess since everything was exactly the same the old config was still in there
<Seveas> Ashok, screenshot please :)
<mary__> let me send a test email
<Ashok> Seveas: hello tell me how to create user account
<almoxarife> Seveas: nice to see someone who knows the diff between ES and PT/BR
<overburn> twright: and i'm trying to be able to share stuff between then as well as share the net connection on the linux box
<mary__> ]looks good i guess i will just have to deal with the skiddish gui
<zongo_> cab anyone tell me if he has issue muting the internal speakers while jack connected and what would be the fix ?
<Seveas> almoxarife, just did a whois on the ip address and it said .br :-)
<overburn> twright: as well as share the keyboard and mouse using synergy
<twright> overburn: right, sinergy and file sharing should be easy
<almoxarife> Seveas: that works too :)
<Dr_Willis_> Ashok:  'sudo adduser billgates'   is one way
<Seveas> Ashok, please upload a screenshot of that dialog somewhere. I'm using a different version of Ubuntu and am a bit puzzled by what you say. Screenshots help debugging :)
<overburn> twright: yes, but i'm lost on how to set the network adress on the linux box so the windows box would see it on the network
<nishanth> does anyone know if there is a channel for compiz?
<twright> overburn: this should help with the internet connection http://superuser.com/questions/5960/internet-connection-sharing-windows-vista-windows-7-or-windows-vista-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dr_Willis_> nishanth:  yes there is.
<overburn> thanks twright
<nishanth> what is the channel?
<Dr_Willis_> nishanth:  the bot just said.. its #compiz
<laklskal> www.google.com
<twright> overburn: it is generally difficult though - don't be surprised if you encounter some issues on the way
<Ashok> Seveas: /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot-2.png
<Seveas> Ashok, yeah, that doesn't work via the internets :-) Upload it to imagebin :)
<b33tfr33kr> hello everybody
<ldvx> lol
<YSNESHY> oO
<YSNESHY> qual servidor br ta bombando no  xchat e qual sala so tem br ?
<overburn> twright: when is it ever easy getting windows and linux to work together? lol
<Seveas> !br | YSNESHY
<ubottu> YSNESHY: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Seveas> YSNESHY, /join #ubuntu-br
<Ashok> Seveas: im new to ubuntu i dont know what is image bin
<artinstartin> after upgrading to the latest "update" the desktop is not visible anymore. the autostart programs run but there is no "system, places" and also no time visible just a blank screen in the purple colors of lucid lynx alpha3
<artinstartin> whats th epropblem please
<Seveas> Ashok, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<twright> overburn: fairly in my experience - you could always just get an Ethernet switch quite cheaply
<Seveas> artinstartin, gnome-panel was not started.
<b33tfr33kr> artinstartin, you upgraded from alpha3, right? known bug.  wait a few and update from term
<Ashok> Seveas: ya sure i will do it right now
<artinstartin> Seveas: what do i have to do? recovery mode?
<Seveas> artinstartin, or start gnome-panel. Is there anything in you autostart programs that can launch other programs?
<overburn> twright: yeah but that would defeat my purpose of having to deal with scary stuff as a timewaster
<artinstartin> b33tfr33kr: correct
<Geograf> Hello from Ukraine
<artinstartin> Seveas: i will check
<artinstartin> cu later and thanblks
<Penquite> Hi all, I don't know if anyone can help but I think an Apache update on my Ubuntu Server has just broken php. Instead of php scripts running they are just offered to you as a download. When I set the server up, I took the LAMP option, so I am not sure how to configure Apache to make php work again. Any hints would be gratefully received.
<b33tfr33kr> hello Geograf
<Ashok> Seveas: hey i uploaded check it
<Seveas> Ashok, click the button with the keys on it. That asks for your password. After that you can add users.
<hal> is there a way to move several screenlet widgets at once between workspaces?
<Ashok> Seveas: but i don know that password
<Seveas> Ashok, same password as what you use for logging in
<Ashok> k wait i wil try
<Seveas> Penquite, please pastebin the output of this command: ls -alR /etc/apache2
<Ashok> Seveas: hey i got thanks very much
<Seveas> Ashok, np, enjoy :)
<HRH_H_Crab> ive just installed a dvb card in my karmic machine. after install i rebooted and confimred it was there with lspci. i then installed linux-firmware-nonfree and me-tv, rebooted and now the system wont boot. in recovery mode the machine gets to fsck, and then it just reboots itself.
<Ashok> so now i can access root user also rite
<Ashok> Seveas: can i access root user now
<HRH_H_Crab> can anyone give me some troubleshooting advice? i guess i'm going to have to boot from a live cd?
<Karti> Hi all, anyway to list complete directories and then send to .csv So far I have ls > directory.csv but it doesnt go down deep enough :)
<Seveas> Ashok, yes, you can change things for root now
<NetScr1be> kartis ls -r
<SalmonSam> is it possible to configure empathy so that when chat windows are closed you don't leave the chat?
<b33tfr33kr> HRH_H_Crab, what's up?
<Seveas> !pm | penquite
<Ashok> Seveas: how to change root password now
<ubottu> penquite: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Seveas> !pastebin | penquite
<ubottu> penquite: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NetScr1be> kartis excuse me ls -R
<rocket16> Ah! Many Indians are here!
<Karti> NetScr1be: Many thanks -
<Seveas> Ashok, I think you can do that if you hit the properties button after selecting root, but I'm on lucid an that interface changed considerably so I'm not sure
<b33tfr33kr> rocket16, nope, but plenty of cowboys (haha, jk)
<Penquite> apologies, what do you mean by pastebin?
<rocket16> Good joke, b33tfr33kr
<rocket16> Pastebin is an Online Codepasting area
<timClicks> Penquite: http://pastebin.be/
<overmind> Penquite: If you wanna paste text, instead of pasting and flooding in channel, you can paste text in a web called pastebin, where everyone will be able for read it :)
<Seveas> Penquite, ubottu told you a few lines above :)
<sqwertle> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rocket16> Where you can paste your Codes
<timClicks> Penquite: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ I think also works
<HRH_H_Crab> b33tfr33kr: well basically i can no longer boot. the last change i made was installing linux-firmware-nonfree / me-tv. since doing so it wont boot the kernel cant figure out why atm.
<NetScr1be> anyone know anything about stopping false errors from palimpsest?
<hal> is there a way to move several screenlet widgets at once between workspaces?
<rocket16> Anyway, Kubuntu Network Manager is not a mess like Ubuntu 9.10's,
<rocket16> So, when will be the Network Manager fixed?
<NetScr1be> pastebinit not installed by default (on UNR anyway) use sudo apt-get install pastebinit to install
<b33tfr33kr> HRH_H_Crab, yeah, at the very least you'll have to boot off a live cd. where does the boot sequence stop? can you tell?
<b33tfr33kr> HRH_H_Crab, you have a live cd?
<Penquite> Thanks all, http://paste.ubuntu.com/398253/
<sqwertle> I'm curious; in certain channels whenever I try to say something I get "Cannot send to channel". Any idea as to what causes this?
<HRH_H_Crab> b33tfr33kr: i have one somewhere.
<HRH_H_Crab> atm im removing the dvb card.
<HRH_H_Crab> it booted at least once since i installed it but i'll see what happens.
<HRH_H_Crab> im sure i have a dvd somewhere
<HRH_H_Crab> as for where it stops,
<HRH_H_Crab> it seems to stop at 3 different places
<Seveas> sqwertle, probably you need to register and identify before you can talk
<Seveas> !register | sqwertle
<ubottu> sqwertle: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<HRH_H_Crab> one is early in the process where i see "[2.353992] Invalid checksum 0018"
<Seveas> Penquite, looks like php5 has been disabled: sudo a2enmod php5; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<HRH_H_Crab> or, it does a lot more udev stuff, then goes to fsck and reboots itself right after that (before giving results)
<HRH_H_Crab> the third possibility is it will do that, confirm fsck was clean, and then mess around with ntp before rebooting itself.
<HRH_H_Crab> :|
<Seveas> HRH_H_Crab, looks like dodgy hardware. Boot into memdisk and let it run for a while
<HRH_H_Crab> Seveas: ill try that if removing the dvb card doesnt work.
<Ashok> Seveas: how to open root account graphically
<Milp> is there any option for mount to print out more detailed stuff on how and why something went wrong?
<solid_liq> Ashok, don't ;)
<b33tfr33kr> HRH_H_Crab, yeah, sounds like you're on the right track with pulling that card.  i agree with the memdisk boot suggestion.
<Seveas> Milp, look in /var/log/messages or the output of the dmesg command
<Ashok> solid_liq: what
<HRH_H_Crab> i did play with memtest for a while,
<solid_liq> Ashok, you don't open root account graphically
<HRH_H_Crab> but by the time it got to 2% passed i was bored and determined my memory must be 100% rock solid! ;)
<Seveas> solid_liq, he means in the account editor :-)
<solid_liq> oh
<Ashok> solid_liq: why
<solid_liq> heh
<Seveas> solid_liq, are you on hardy? If so, please help Ashok. I'm on lucid and they changed that thing completely...
<Ashok> solid_liq:tell me why man
<Ashok> Seveas: tell me how to open root account graphically
<Penquite> Seveas, thanks, but it failed with Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Seveas> Penquite, then php got removed. sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Ashok> hello any one tell me how to open root account graphically im new to ubuntu
<DaZ> Ashok: you don't want to do this.
<Dr_Willis_> Ashok:  for what reason exactly?
<b33tfr33kr> Ashok, he meant that you don't log into the graphical interface (gnome) with root. you sudo into it from a terminal
<Dr_Willis_> biggest danger to a ubuntu system - is often the users doing things they shouldent be doing
<Ashok> DaZ: y
<Dr_Willis_> Ashok:  tell us exactly what task you are trying to preform
<DaZ> Ashok: because only thing you gain from it is higher probability of crashing your system.
<Ashok> Dr_Willis_: ist that possible atleast i want to know im new to ubuntu thats y
<DaZ> Ashok: it is possible
<b33tfr33kr> Ashok, it was decidedly removed as an option in ubuntu.  you can in, say, debian for example.  but it's too risky.
<bazhang> Ashok, not support unsafe in the extreme
<Dr_Willis_> Ashok:  use 'gksudo programname'
<zetheroo> what is the key combination to hard restart from within Ubuntu?
<DaZ> but needs gdm conf. file editing.
<Dr_Willis_> Ashok:  if you want to ask a more clear/exacting question - please do so.
<sreeju> i have downloaded kmplayer from the web please help to install it
<DryGrain> you can open gnome-terminal graphically and sudo from there
<DryGrain> does that count
<HRH_H_Crab> well... surprise surprise removing the card has got it back to a desktop again, but since i booted once without problems and only ran into issues after installing that firmware package, i wonder. i think ill remove the firmware replace the card and see what happens...
<Ashok> Dr_Willis_: fine what is root i am new to ubuntu
<b33tfr33kr> HRH_H_Crab, haha, right on
<chuchumaolu> how to use xchat
<NetScr1be> you can also open a file browser as root
<HRH_H_Crab> well, it could just be coincidence. this card has been stuck in a box for a good while maybe it only had one "good" boot in it.
<NetScr1be> root = all-powerful superuser
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, go to a different channel is /join #channelname
<nmvictor> which package provides XVID MPEG 4 decoder and H.260 decoder in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  i see a 'kmplayer' repository/ppa  - but why are you even bothering with kmplayer? theres other players you can use.
<Dr_Willis_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zetheroo>  what is the key combination to hard restart from within Ubuntu?.
<nomad> how all where can i find where to add new gimp brushes?
<Some_ux> heya
<Dr_Willis_> zetheroo:  alt-ctrl-sysreq-k I think
<Dr_Willis_> nomad:  on a per user basis. thers a .gimp dirctory I belive
<sreeju> i want to study to install a package downloaded from web
<Penquite> Seveas, php5 is now re-installed, and have restarted apache, but I am still getting offered my php scripts to download. Can you think of any other dependencies that I may have broken?
<Some_ux> I need some help with my HDDs, Seems like my Raid 1 may have gone kaput. How do i run diagnostics if I can't boot the kernel ?
<Dr_Willis_> sreeju:  you got a lot of learning to do.  and proberly 200mb+ of downloads to install befor you can compile from source
<b33tfr33kr> Ashok, root is an account that has full file access permissions.  your user account, for example, cannot modify system components for security purposes
<NetScr1be> sreeju what's after the. in the package name?
<Dr_Willis_> kmplayer is just a very minimal front end to mplayer.
<nomad> Dr_Willis_, I am going through finding a bunch from the net and kinda need a "usr,share" or something ,I know I can put them wherever I want but not advanced to do that w/o making system a wreck lol
<Seveas> Penquite, run these commands and pastebin the output: dpkg -l '*apache*'; ls -laR /etc/apache; ps aux
<sreeju> oh ho
<Dr_Willis_> nomad:  when in doubt.. put stuff like thatin your users home. No need to clutter up the whole  system
<zetheroo> This laptop screen here keeps blacking out when browsing in Firefox
<zetheroo> very odd
<zetheroo> the laptop is still on and the wifi is still working .. but the screen is just black
<nomad> kk thanks ,then I can direct gimp to it if I remember right,right?
<NetScr1be> penquite maybe your browser doesn't have the add-on to handle python scripts?
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, next you want to go into preferences and choose how to highlight others; last spoken instead of alphabetical
<zetheroo> it only happens when using Firefox
<sreeju> the how can i get packages from web?
<nmvictor> which package provides XVID MPEG 4 decoder and H.260 decoder in ubuntu?
<NetScr1be> penquite browsers offer to download files they don't know how to handle otherwise
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis_: not working for me
<Dr_Willis_> nomad:  gimp has a setof dirs it keeps such in that it uses
<Dr_Willis_> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<chuchumaolu> first time chat this way
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, if you type two or three letters then hit the tab key, it will complete the nickname, and the person can read what you are saying clearly
<nomad> I am using something called swiftfox ,it is firefox but made for specific processor architecture and it seems good
<Dr_Willis_> nmvictor:  install ubuntu-restricted-extras for starters..
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, so for you I type chu <tab> and it becomes chuchumaolu
<HRH_H_Crab> b33tfr33kr: removed the firmware and me-tv, rebooted, all good. @_@
<Some_ux> How do i run diagnostics on my Raid if I can't boot ?
<HRH_H_Crab> oh well.
<HRH_H_Crab> (after replacing the card that is)
<NetScr1be> Some_ux: boot from liveCD or SysResc
<nomad> Dr_Willis, are you familiar with the conduit toolbar making website?
<nomad> I have java and flash and I cannot get the media player in the toolbar I made showing up ion ubuntu
<Some_ux> Once I boot from the LiveCD, how do i run diagnostics ?
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, you also likely want to register your nickname if not done so, and then put the nickname:yourpass in the server field
<Penquite> NetScr1be, I thought it would be that the server should be running the script and the browser should not need to know about it, but I am using Namoroka firefox pre-release. Have also tried firefox on a mac and also opera
<chuchumaolu> i try what you told me
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, try highlighting me  type baz then hit tab key
<Penquite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398264/
<chuchumaolu> bazhang, isn't like this time
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, nicely done; you may also want to edit your favorite channels, so you join them at startup
<ranjan> can any body on the network can help me with fixing the correct display with the battery status on my  hp mini .. it is not giving correct information .. any help would be of great help ......
<NetScr1be> how do we stop join/quit messages?
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, this is done by choosing network list under Xchat menu item, then hitting edit for Ubuntu (freenode server) ; you type in the channels thus:  #channel1,#channel2,#etc
<bazhang> NetScr1be, what client
<chuchumaolu> bazhang, how to edit channel
<mernilio> greetings fellow friends!
<mernilio> of free software.
<bazhang> chuchumaolu, if you wish to hide all the joins/parts from the channel, then right click channel name and choose there
<nmvictor> i am running ubuntu server in my iBook, i installed Gnome env which was accompanied by open office, however open office is not in the menu?is their a way i could have it their?
<b33tfr33kr> hello mernilio
<bazhang> nmvictor, under applications--> office ?
<mernilio> b33tfr33kr: hi there .. im the one of few who have actually talked with RMS.. can you belive it?
<bazhang> mernilio, do you have a support question?
<disappearedng> on my local network my laptop + handphone cannot ssh into my desktop, how do I go about debugging this situation? (Not just ssh, but http doesn't work either)
<mernilio> bazhang: no.. he dismissed me :-P
<bazhang> mernilio, #ubuntu for support ; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<HRH_H_Crab> b33tfr33kr: even stranger (but lovely) is the fact that i mysteriously now have drivers installed for it.
<nmvictor> bazhang: not their
<mernilio> Stallman is overrated i think. I do however support him.
<bazhang> mernilio, please stay on topic
<mernilio> bazhang: whats the topic?
<bazhang> mernilio, Ubuntu support. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mernilio> oki, sorry!
<mernilio> bazhang: im banned from ubuntu-offtopic.. can  you fix that in any way?
<bazhang> mernilio, /join #ubuntu-ops
<Penquite> Seveas, I was wondering if you had missed my paste, http://paste.ubuntu.com/398264/
<Milp> if i mount something and get a "no such file or directory" error even though both locations exist, what could possibly be going wrong?
<wh1t3> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu installation. Went from 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 yesterday (the 8.10 was a fresh install) it was working fine yesterday. Left it running overnight, now it wont start... Goes as far as the canonical logo, then just a black screen instead of logon screen. ANy ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  checkspelling.. caseis imporntant
<Milp> thanks dr_willis, but its all lowercase, no mistake there :/
<wh1t3> I found some things to try, nvm my question for now. Should have done a bit more research before coming here asking for help.
<KamaL> hello... i'm trying to update the xmlrpc-c to a newer one, but I'm getting errors.. this is what i get when using the ./configure command
<KamaL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398272/
<hal> what key combo is <Shift><Super>Button1 , please?
<zongo_> hey guys, should I be using pulse audio or alsa ?
<zongo_> would it make any difference ?
<KamaL> and this error when i use the "make" command
<KamaL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398273/
<Nagato> hello)
<Nagato> i bought a laptop (sony vaio vpceb1e1r/wi) and installed ubuntu 10.04 (also checked on 9.10). wireless connection is fine, but wired doesn't work - ifconfig -a shows lo, pan0 and wlan0, but no eth0, what should i do?
<mots> hey
<hal> ah - it's ok, I found it - it's the left mouse button
<mots> I'm planning to get an analog 5.1 set
<mots> will i have to fiddle around with alsa or will it work by default?
<zongo_> mots: I am not an expert, but I am pretty sure that you are going to have to fiddle with alsa
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mots> oh great :P
<zongo_> the same why I am fiddling with alsa now :)
<sburwood> I have a file that I want to install.  It ends *-install.  How do I install that??
<nmvictor> which command can i use to read the log during boot up? the Staring mysql ...; Starting apache2...; Configuringg network....  kind of thing
<hal> is there a way to move several screenlet widgets at once between workspaces?
<indus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> indus, he just asked
<^mNotIntelligent> i'm having standby problem with ubuntu9.04 on dell studio 1555... can someone help me out  ?
<nmvictor> is their a package like ppc-codecs?
<heatherjm45> hi all anyone help with problem connecting to my new BT home hub please?
<^mNotIntelligent> closing the lid puts the system in standby apparently, but when i reopen the lid, the systems comes up[i think so ] but there is no display as if the system is down.... the only way is to manually restart the system
<heatherjm45> hello new to this and I need some help please
<heatherjm45> hello help!
<Nagato> had anyone the same problem with wired connection?
<KamaL> hello... i'm trying to update the xmlrpc-c to a newer one, but I'm getting errors.. this is what i get when using the ./configure command
<dubzii> ^mNotIntelligent: having the same problem with my laptop
<^mNotIntelligent> dubzii, i tried googling but to no avail.. no idea what to do ... really freaks me out
<Nagato> ^mNotIntelligent, me too
<heatherjm45> is there an expert in the house?
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | heatherjm45
<ubottu> heatherjm45: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> heatherjm45, router? dsl modem? please provide more details
<heatherjm45> ok ty this is my first time in here so I dont know etiquette ty
<^mNotIntelligent> heatherjm45, just ask your question, who ever knows the answer will respond back...
<^mNotIntelligent> heatherjm45, no probs.. just ask your Qs. go ahead....
<dubzii> ^mNotIntelligent: i installed 10.04 on my laptop, so figured this was just some bug in the beta. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bazhang> dubzii, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<heatherjm45> upgraded BTHomeHub and can connect to BTOpenzone using my wireles connection but not to my new hub even though I am puttting in the new password
<^mNotIntelligent> dubzii, i bought this lappy last Aug and installed 9.04 32-bit... dint upgarde since... and from the very begining i'm facing this problem
<dubzii> ah bazhang yeah you're right, but looks like this also runs in older versions
<nmvictor> i get the massage: eth1 : Could not load ager_sta_fw.bin while system boots and so i cant connect to any network, anyone know what i should do?
<dubzii> ^mNotIntelligent: my first guess was something with my display driver but hitting the capslock key doesn't light it up either, so it's not just the display
<bazhang> dubzii, as it is lucid, please ask for support in the proper channel
<tarelerulz> Is that translation thing for chrome web browser for the Linux version?
<^mNotIntelligent> dubzii, i'm pretty sure must be some display driver issue with our specific version of dell model... but dont know much
<erUSUL> nmvictor: find that firmware file ?
<erUSUL> !find ager_sta_fw.bin
<dubzii> bazhang: you're right, i'll switch channels
<ubottu> Package/file ager_sta_fw.bin does not exist in karmic
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thanks i trying GOOooo..agere_sta_fw.bin..ooooGLE
<erUSUL> nmvictor: good luck. what wifi chip is this ?
<nmvictor> erUSUL: ok, i wish i knew the command to check this ,  could it be lspci | grep wifi?
<Wasgood_> Hello?!
<erUSUL> nmvictor: lspci | grep -i net
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | Wasgood_
<ubottu> Wasgood_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aurilliance> I want to run a .sh file by typing it's name into gnome-do any clues?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: or lsusb if it is a usb stick
<Wasgood_> Installing Ubuntu has fucked my boot sequence
<erUSUL> !language | Wasgood_
<ubottu> Wasgood_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Wasgood_> It also installed on the wrong partition
<bazhang> Wasgood_, no cursing please
<Wasgood_> Right
<erUSUL> Wasgood_: what is the problem ?
<^mNotIntelligent> Wasgood_, now what?
<rammstein> всем привет
<Wasgood_> It won't boot into Windows anymore
<bazhang> rammstein, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Penquite> Hi all, Just thought I should admit my idiocy. Seveas solution solved my problem, which I would have realised sooner had I cleared my browser's cache
<rammstein> помогите мне пожалуйста поставить плагин в мозиллу и ооперу
<erUSUL> Wasgood_: what happens when you choose windows in the grub menu ?
<bazhang> rammstein, english here  /join #ubuntu-ru
<^mNotIntelligent> ! ru | rammstein
<ubottu> rammstein: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<snypzz> good morning all
<Wasgood_> I believe it says that, it has a problem booting
<Wasgood_> I'll recheck in one second once I connect with my ipod.
<heatherjm45> unable to connect to my new bthomehub wireless connection
<Dr_Willis> nice clear windwows w error message :)
<Penquite> php is working again, now I have to get mysql support working again, which also seems to have broken
<cardo> cphungary
<Wasgood_> Sorry, I'll get a more accurate one once I connect
<Wasgood_> There
<Mr_Dark> I'm trying to compile my app with GCC and everything goes fine untill it hits the linker, then it dies on libmysqld.a (undefined reference to 'yaSSL_xxxxx'). I tried to compile mysql by hand but this did not work, also google doesn't give me much results about this matter.
<coachj> how do I get to 10.4 support?
<erUSUL> coachj: #ubuntu+1
<SpiKeCy> hello
<^mNotIntelligent> ! coachj | #ubunut+1
<bazhang> coachj, /join #ubuntu+1
<SpiKeCy> can someone help me a bit here?
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | SpiKeCy
<ubottu> SpiKeCy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> SpiKeCy, ask a question first
<srini> kickstart possible in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !clone | srini
<ubottu> srini: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DelphiWorld> hi dear all
<DelphiWorld> how do i chmod 777 a directory including all subdirectory/files?
<erUSUL> !automate | srini sorry for the previous spam
<ubottu> srini sorry for the previous spam: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<heatherjm45> unable to connect ti wireless connextion
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: which directory ?
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thanks, I just got: Apple Computer Inc, UniNorth/Pangea GMAC (Sun GEM)
<^mNotIntelligent> DelphiWorld, chmod 777 -R <dir-name>
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: /usr/local/freeswitch/conf
<erUSUL> nmvictor: that may be the wired chip ...
<coachj> thanks
 * erUSUL is having a deja vu
<nmvictor> erUSUL: so what of the wireless one?
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: do you really need to change permissions of all files there ?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: post the entire lspci output on a pastebin
<SpiKeCy> !ask i got a laptop 'Satellite m105-s3004' , and i installed the latest desktop edition of ubuntu, and everything seems to working perfectly except the internet.. i cannot enable my 'atheros' wireless network, and also the ethernet slot on my laptop seems to not be working either. can anyone help?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: yes, problem with sudo lol;)
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: systems files are not world accessible for a reason
<srini> ubottu:  how to install from Client side??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: i need to connect to it from winnSCP and edit/delete files... but no root access
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: connect via ssh use a terminal editor such as nano ?
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thanks, let me get pastebinit first
<heatherjm45> how long do you wait for an answer before you just give up on here please
<SpiKeCy> so can anyone help?
<SpiKeCy> i got a laptop 'Satellite m105-s3004' , and i installed the latest desktop edition of ubuntu, and everything seems to working perfectly except the internet.. i cannot enable my 'atheros' wireless network card, and also the ethernet slot on my laptop seems to not be working either. can anyone help?
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: checked System>Admin>hardware drivers ?
<shazbotmcnasty> heatherjm45, as long as you want
<shazbotmcnasty> what was your problem?
<SpiKeCy> yep.. there doesnt seem to be anything there
<shazbotmcnasty> probably something wayyy over my head
<paramedicpoms> hi
<heatherjm45> need help getting new wireless connection working please
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: if you do « iwconfig » in a terminal do you see a wlan0 ?
<Wassa> Here Is the error message, it first says "windows vista loader" i don't have vista and before this I tried to install win7 but it failed and I installed ubuntu instead
<SpiKeCy> gimme a second, ill just startup the laptop
<shazbotmcnasty> heatherjm45, are you new to ubuntu?
<shazbotmcnasty> or linux...
<Wassa> When I select it it just returns me to the menu
<ALEJO> of which you speak
<heatherjm45> loaded it a while ago but dont know much about it
<ALEJO> i am spanish
<erUSUL> !es | ALEJO
<ubottu> ALEJO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * DelphiWorld is algerian
<shazbotmcnasty> heatherjm45, I believe you just go to system>administration>networking - pick your router, put in your ssid and passkey
<Wassa> HelP!
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: any way thank you for your suggestion, but why nano? why no vim? vi?
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: is easier; choose whatever you prefer
<ALEJO> no matter
<SpiKeCy> @erUSUL : it says no wireless extensions
<heatherjm45> it is not accepting my passkey, i can get a btopenzone connection going
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: "lspci | grep -i" net ?
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't know what btopenzone is
<shazbotmcnasty> but if you've got a wireless router you would have to do to that config page and change your passkey
<shazbotmcnasty> that is not within ubuntu
<SpiKeCy> my bad, there is for wlan0, but there's nothiong for eth0
<DelphiWorld> erUSUL: no, you're realy smart, i prefer it in order to by simple and accessible
<shazbotmcnasty> also, I need to get to bed before my girlfriend stabs me
<erUSUL> DelphiWorld: simple and accessible ==== insecure
<heatherjm45> if u mean my aadmin password I have changed that on BT
<heatherjm45> thanks shazbotmcnasty
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: try "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<SpiKeCy> it says : "interface doesn't support scanning : network is down"
<shazbotmcnasty> heatherjm45, you should google more - the ubuntu forums will most likely be your biggest help
<heatherjm45> anyone had problems when changing wireless router and not able to reconnect to their wireless connection?
<SpiKeCy> how can i do the whisper thing btw?
<heatherjm45> I thought that was where I was sorry
<shazbotmcnasty> heatherjm45, this is a irc support channel, not a in the ubuntu forum
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<shazbotmcnasty> heatherjm45, this is ubuntu forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<heatherjm45> my bad I thought this was ubuntu forum
<SpiKeCy> nope, that wont work either, i get the following error : "SIOCSIFLAGS: Unknown error 132"
<inti> hi
<inti> how do i prevent the updates window to keep popping up
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: you have wifi disabled via a laptop button
<Wassa> Help me!
<SpiKeCy> it's on enabled :/
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: do this " sudo rfkill list "
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: and you will see at least a yes there ...
<Wassa> How do I remove grub/install windows bootloader?
<SpiKeCy> it says hard blocked yes
<DaZ> Wassa: use fixmbr from windows cd
<DaZ> Wassa: or something simillar if it's not xp.
<Wassa> Which one?
<SpiKeCy> the switch must be dislocated and stuck to On, when its actually on Yes
<SpiKeCy> thanks erUSUL.
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: there you are
<DaZ> Wassa: which one?
<SpiKeCy> ill see what i can do. thank you very much erUSUL
<intuition> hey
<Wassa> Nvm
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: no problem
<Wassa> Is that a console command?
<intuition> the volume control isn't visible when i boot ubuntu. How can i set it up for it to get enabled on boot? :s
<Stve> wassa: boot into windows disk, go into repair console the use fixmbr command
<Wassa> Thanks
<gregor_> hello, what does this mean and how do i install the missing dependancy: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libmplayer-perl (>= 0.04)
<jrib> gregor_: what are you trying to accomplish (and how)?
<Wassa> Command not found
<jrib> !who | Wassa
<ubottu> Wassa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SpiKeCy> erUSUL, i managed to get it to both 'no'
<Wassa> Stve command nit kind
<Wassa> Not found*
<Wassa> But I think I found a way to fix it
<erUSUL> SpiKeCy: good now the card should work. do « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » to test it
<Stve> wassa: when in the windows console you get command not found when typing fixmbr?
<Wassa> Yes
<jrib> Wassa: did you run it from a recovery console after booting from a WINDOWS install disk?
<Stve> wassa: what version of windows are you using?
<Wassa> Im doing " startup repair" now
<SpiKeCy> scanning seems to work now
<nmvictor> ubuntu--this one now my heritage, this one now my calture, this one now my tradition,
<Wassa> It's taking ages
<nmvictor> is it possible to install ndiswrapper in my iBook?
<gregor_> @jrib i found a program that added ability to watch TV with mplayer (called mplayerTV). i want to install it. it has adeb package file.
<gregor_> http://mplayertv.ivanov.eu/docs.html
<Wassa> Hahah figures cannot repair this computer automatically send info to Microsoft
<nmvictor> is it?
<EhrN> !wiki apache2
<Wassa> Im not sure that win7 install has a recovery console
<gregor_> jrib: i checked i have all the packages, but when i tried to install it, it just doesn't want to and give me the error
<jrib> gregor_: what is the exact command you ran to install it?
<gregor_> i downloaded the .deb file and double clicked it :-)
<Wassa> Heelp
<jrib> gregor_: ok, now look at the dpkg command your link tells you to run, notice anything?
<aurilliance> !who | Wassa
<ubottu> Wassa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Wassa> Anyone!
<gregor_> jrib i will try it...
<Wassa> Grub overwrote my boot records so it won't boot into windows
<Polanus> Is there anything I should be aware of installing GRUB to a portable drive?
<jrib> Wassa: but now you want to get rid of grub and restore the windows mbr, correct?
<Wassa> Correct or fix grub somehow
<SpiKeCy> how can i connect to the wireless modem btw?
<jrib> Wassa: does grub boot ubuntu fine?
<Lanthes> hi guys is there anyone how to use skype in kubuntu with webcam when i start my webcam its get shut it down and how do i fix that also same with msn i can sending messages via msn but cant see the webcam button
<SpiKeCy> there used to be an applet on the top right
<SpiKeCy> its not there anymore
<Wassa> jrib: Yes
<jrib> Wassa: what happens exactly when you try to boot windows 7?
<Wassa> O don't have win 7
<Wassa> Only xp
<jrib> Wassa: why did you say "Im not sure that win7 install has a recovery console"?
<Wassa> Because im using that disc
<jrib> Wassa: you would use your xp disc....
<jrib> Wassa: anyway, let's see if we can figure out why grub doesn't boot your windows first.  What happens when you try to boot windows xp
<Time`s_Witness> hey..  control volume isn't working for me and while trying tofix it i somehow disabled sound so that only one app can use sound at a time. >.<
<Time`s_Witness> all i did was reinstall pulseaudio
<jrib> SpiKeCy: see if you can add something like nm-applet or network manager to your panel (right click -> add to panel)
<jrib> Time`s_Witness: reinstall how?
<Time`s_Witness> purged and then installed in console
<Wassa> jrib: It aays Windows Vista loader for some reason
<jrib> Wassa: and?
<Wassa> jrib: When I select it it cycles and reappears with the same menu
<joni> ola
<jrib> Wassa: what ubuntu version?
<Wassa> 9.04
<jrib> Wassa: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Time`s_Witness> it's ubuntu 9.10 mine btw :x
<Wassa> How?
<jrib> !pastebin | Wassa
<ubottu> Wassa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wassa> I also can't pastebin sorry
<hal> has anyone else noticed that when moving the desktop cube, the apps shown running in the bottom bar are the same on every side of the cube, until you actually select one?
<Wassa> And I don't know how ro get thar list
<jrib> Wassa: please use my nick if you want to grab my attention to your response.  Why can't you pastebin?
<hal> is this the same for everyone else?
<Wassa> Im using iPod jrib
<switchgirl> my wifi is reaaaaaaaaaallllly slow
<switchgirl> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> Wassa: boot ubuntu
<Wassa> I'll boot into ubuntu jrib
<phrix> hi all, I've installed phpmyadmin, but I dont know where the direcory is, anyidea??
<gregor_> jrib: it keeps on telling me no such file or directory when i try ot run that command in terminal. evetnough i downloaded the second (missing file) and then i went to d9ownloads in terminal and run the command from there...
<jrib> gregor_: does « ls » list the file?
<nmvictor> erUSUL: Ooops!, forgot about the lspci output,here it is http://pastebin.com/SHgHeD73
<Wassa> How do I get that list jrib?
<SpiKeCy> jrib : nope
<Time`s_Witness> hum. isn't there a guide "how to have basic OS systems just like sound and volume control" for linux newbies?
<Time`s_Witness> OS functions*
<SpiKeCy> it used to be there.. i got no idea where it run off to..
<Wasgood> I am Wassa
<jrib> Wassa: open /boot/grub/menu.lst in your editor
<Wasgood> jrib: in terminal?
<wojtek> cześć
<erUSUL> nmvictor: o.0! i do not see a wifi chip there sorry; this apple hw is confusing
<jrib> SpiKeCy: make sure network manager is installed
<jrib> Wasgood: wahtever you prefer
<wojtek> hello
<jrib> !pl | wojtek
<ubottu> wojtek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<SpiKeCy> it is
<nmvictor> i asked if is possible to install ndiswarapper in my iBook or an Apple box in general
<jrib> SpiKeCy: and when you run nm-applet yourself?
<wojtek> who is from poland?
<Wasgood> jrib: Sorry, I don't know how to open it
<ShadeS> jestem polakem
<wojtek> cześć
<SpiKeCy> actually it isnt.. im sure it used to be
<administrator> hi
<wojtek> z jakiej częsci polski jesteś?
<jrib> Wasgood: double click on the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Wasgood> If I just type it in jrib, I get permission denied, and if I sudo it
<ShadeS> krakow
<jrib> wojtek: english only here please, polish in #ubuntu-pl
<nmvictor> erUSUL: but nm-applet shows the wireless networks  and even tries to connect to some only that the connection is inconsistent
<wojtek> a ja niedaleko krakowa
<wojtek> 40 km od częstochowy
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest36075> I've a problem, is there someone can help me?
<jrib> Guest36075: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Wasgood> jrib: can I have the pastebin link again sorry?
<alvaro> messenger
<jrib> Wasgood: paste.ubuntu.com
<wojtek> Musimy pisać po aagielsku
<gregor_> jrib: sorry i am cooking while trying to undestrand linux at the same time.  --- yes it does list it mplayertv_0.2.1rc1-1_all.deb
<gregor_> libmplayer-perl_0.04-1_all.deb
<erUSUL> nmvictor: well if the conection is inconsistent ... idunno what to do about it
<alvaro> k pasa por ahi
<alvaro> ?¿
<erUSUL> !es | alvaro
<ubottu> alvaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gregor_> jrib: sorry i am cooking while trying to undestrand linux at the same time.  --- yes it does list them mplayertv_0.2.1rc1-1_all.deb
<gregor_> jrib: sorry i am cooking while trying to undestrand linux at the same time.  --- yes it does list them
<SpiKeCy> i went in 'ubuntu software center' and the network manager is in installed software
<Wasgood> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398289/
<jrib> gregor_: pastebin your terminal session
<wojtek> have anyone a some windows to ubuntu
<jrib> wojtek: that doesn't make sense, what do you mean?
<nmvictor> Are we happy plastic people, ...would it set me free... if i dared to let you see... the truth behind the person...that you imagine me to be.
<wojtek> templates
<wojtek> no no sorry
<aurilliance> my webcam in xp required me to enable it via a software button (Ie I have no Function+SomeKey button to toggle the webcam enabled/disabled). How can I enable my webcam now that I'm in linux???
<wojtek> wait
<ShadeS> wojtek: jestem w ubuntu-pl
<gregor_> jrib: sorry again i just noticed they are different files (newer versions). i ill modify the command accordingly and try to run it
<wojtek> czyli?
<PatcherMan> hi to all
<jrib> wojtek: #ubuntu-pl for polish, this channel is for english only
<PatcherMan> anyone to try and clear a doubt?
<nmvictor> i am seeing emacs22-nox, and emacs22-gtk but no emacs22 in aptitude, dont either or both of this depend on emacs22?
<orb01> Hi, I have some problems with my sound on 9.10. I just updated to KDE 4.4 via backports, and initially my sound stopped working. It unmuted some channels, and I get sound in Flash, VLC, Dragon Player and through aplay, but testing my soundcard in System Settings doesn't work, and neither does Amarok.
<jrib> wojtek: so now you will stop speaking polish here?
<Wasgood> jrib: I'm getting sick of using ubuntu :D
<orb01> Amarok error in debug mode is: Cannot find demultiplexer plugin for MRL. I have deleted my catalog.cache file for xine as recommended, but that does not help.
<nmvictor> is their ubuntu for swahili?
 * khalil walks into the room
 * Signal360 waves
<ShadeS> nmvictor: isn't that just clicks and whistles?
<jrib> Wasgood: what partition is windows installed on?
<khalil> Can anyone help?
<Time`s_Witness> hum. how to fix sound problems?
<Wasgood> jrib: /dev/sda1
<orb01> Never mind, it did work. Removing catalog.cache solved my problem for both Amarok and the System Settings testing interface.
<arand> !sound | Time`s_Witness
<ubottu> Time`s_Witness: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Time`s_Witness> volume control disabled
<Time`s_Witness> anything else?
<arthur_> question run a 32bit or 64bit os?
<Wasgood> Also a secondary question, what font does ubuntu use by default?
<khalil> Can someone help me with grub2 problems?
<overmind> Wasgood: sans and monospace
<jrib> Wasgood: add "makeactive" to the windows stanza in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nmvictor> ShadeS: what? my query about ubuntu for swahili?I am a kenyan, dont i have a right to query if my national language is supported in freenode or ubuntu IRCs?
<orb01> arthur_: if your hardware is 64-bit then run the 64-bit version of the OS.
<Wasgood> jrib: sorry where?
<khalil> I need help
<Wasgood> jrib: just under chainloader?
<jrib> Wasgood: at the bottom of your file, above "savedefault", add "makeactive"
<ShadeS> well I was curious if that language was just clicks and whistles
<ShadeS> because I know there is a language like that
<AceKing> Is there a way to do an upgrade from Live CD? The reason I am asking is because my brother has 9.04 installed on his laptop. He went to start the other day and after the grub menu he just got lines across the screen and couldn't do anything. I've been working on this for 3 days
<orb01> nmvictor: your question would be answered by a simple Google search. Please don't waste our time if you can find the answer yourself.
<khalil> I have vista on an internal drive and ubunutu on an external hdd
<wojtek> how can i get to diffrent servers like pl ubuntu?
<aurilliance> my webcam in xp required me to enable it via a software button (Ie I have no Function+SomeKey button to toggle the webcam enabled/disabled). How can I enable my webcam now that I'm in linux???
<Wasgood> It's not letting me edit the file jrib
<Time`s_Witness> lets suppose that volume control is disabled and that i have read nearly all sound topics from ubuntu forums. is there any hope but to uninstall the OS?
<Wasgood> jrib: I don't have permission
<khalil> I want to boot windows but it dosen't show up on grub2
<jrib> Wasgood: type: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<orb01> AceKing: look for a guide on Google on how to reinstall Grub from the Ubuntu live CD
<Time`s_Witness> in fact before reading the forums i had less problems than after
<Time`s_Witness> because sound still worked, just that i had no volume control
<AceKing> orb01, but why would I need to reinstall grub?
<Wasgood> jrib: saved, now reboot?
<jrib> Wasgood: yes
<PatcherMan> to anyone who can help me, i have a virus on ubuntu, on my shared folders, tenga/licum anda also every shared folder have a file called khw and exe with a random name, currently is ejjkxu.exe. any ideas?
<khalil> !time
<jrib> PatcherMan: this is some windows virus?
<b2p1mp> Time in USA is: Sat Mar 20 07:31:54 2010
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<nmvictor> orb01: whose time?what else would one do here other than ask or answer, i just did one of those and now am wasting time..., i think sitting here to advice everyone to find answers from Google is wasting not only other people time, but thy own time too
<Wassa> jrib: No go
<jrib> Wassa: what happens now?
<PatcherMan> jrib true but the fact is where
<Wassa> jrib: Same thorn
<orb01> AceKing: it is usually the easiest solution for filesystem problems like that. What kind of errors do you see after Grub?
<PatcherMan> and i cant shake it off my tail
<jrib> PatcherMan: install an antivirus, clam or whatever
<PatcherMan> so to speak
<PatcherMan> did
<jrib> PatcherMan: use it? :P
<PatcherMan> deleted 108 fles
<khalil> can I get a 1:1 tech support?
<Time`s_Witness> oh well nevermind i'll just keep googling till OS won't boot at all xD have fun :)
<jrib> khalil: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Wassa> jrib: Same thing*
<PatcherMan> deleted 108 fles
<khalil> I can't boot windows
<PatcherMan> still the problem remains
<jrib> Wassa: do you have more than one hard drive?
<jrib> !enter | PatcherMan
<ubottu> PatcherMan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: I suspect the virus is on a windows share. use clam to scan and clean
<AceKing> orb01, no errors. You just start seeing these lines across the screen, and what looks like chinese writing across the top. I can't even Alt f2 to get a terminal
<khalil> I have GRUB2 loader on internal (WIndows) and a full GRUB2 on external (Ubuntu)
<khalil> On my internal not all of grub is there
<AceKing> orb01, if you think that reinstalling the grub may help I'll try it
<aurilliance> my webcam in xp required me to enable it via a software button (Ie I have no Function+SomeKey button to toggle the webcam enabled/disabled). How can I enable my webcam now that I'm in linux???
<orb01> AceKing: that doesn't sound good at all. Can you access the drives through a live CD?
<sYskk> what is the recommended directory for putting executables in ubuntu ? /usr/bin ? id like to be able to access my script from any repertoy without having to write the full path everytime
<PatcherMan> IdleOne it was my idea bu the shared is on my pc ubuntu 9.10 and the files on the other pc (windows) dosen't have any virus what so ever
<AceKing> orb01, yes
<erUSUL> sYskk: /usr/local/bin/
<jrib> sYskk: use ~/bin
<llutz> sYskk: ~/bin
<sYskk> jrib: thx
<khalil> I want to boot windows but I cant
<alvaro> se podra conectar al messenger no
<orb01> AceKing: Good, then it is probably not a disk problem.
<alvaro> '¿'¿'¿?¿'¿''¿?¿?¿?¿
<inti> how do i prevent the updates window to keep popping up?
<Wasgood> jrib: anything new to try?
<jrib> sYskk: /usr/local/bin/ as erUSUL said if you want something available to all users on your system.  But ~/bin is good if you just need it for your user
<khalil> w/o external plugged in I get GRUB2 error then a grubrescue thing
<snypzz> need to mount guest services drive in VBOX win7 host ubuntu9.10 guest
<alvaro> what
<alvaro> ?
<sYskk> what if i want to install a script for all users ? /usr/local/bin then ?
<gregor_> @jrib - thanks it installed...unfoirtunatelly it still doesn't work... the only program that recognises the card properly is Linux itself and Skype. wlel i will work on this a bit later. for now thank you. i nneed to finish the lunch and eat...
<orb01> AceKing: Reinstalling Grub is probably your easiest option then, instead of tinkering with the Grub (2?) configuration files.
<alvaro> a ok
<sYskk> jrib: thx
<AceKing> orb01, I checked memory too, it's all good
<jrib> Wasgood: do you have more than one harddrive?
<khalil> But when external IS plugged in I can't boot windows!
<sYskk> what is /usr/bin used for then ? for binaries installed through apt i guess?
<Wasgood> jrib: I do
<snypzz> shared folders at startup
<alvaro> what did you do this weekend
<alvaro> '¿
<jrib> Wasgood: how many?
<jrib> !ot | alvaro
<ubottu> alvaro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wasgood> jrib 2
<jrib> Wasgood: what is on each?
<Malkavian_> I have a problem with the gedit latex plugin
<AceKing> orb01, he's running 9.04 on the laptop because in 9.10 his keyboard and mouse disabled
<alvaro> what did you this weekend
<alvaro> ?¿
<khalil> can anyone hel or not
<khalil> help*
<Wasgood> jrib: Windows XP, this Ubuntu partition, and the parition that ubuntu was supposed to install on
<alvaro> +
<alvaro> *
<jrib> alvaro: that's not related to ubuntu support, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<orb01> AceKing: that is strange. You could try the 10.04 beta and see if that solves it.
<Wasgood> jrib: on the second harddrive I have nothing
<Wasgood> jrib: It's an external
<alvaro> cuando acaba esto
<alvaro> ?
<AceKing> orb01, That is what I was going to do. I think I'll try reinstalling the grub first.
<khalil> I need urgent tech help!!
<IdleOne> !es | alvaro
<ubottu> alvaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> !ask | khalil
<Lanthes> hi guys i just install the skype and now when i test my webcam on skype its shut it ,what should i do to fix it?
<ubottu> khalil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aurilliance> my webcam in xp required me to enable it via a software button (Ie I have no Function+SomeKey button to toggle the webcam enabled/disabled). How can I enable my webcam now that I'm in linux???
<alvaro> vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<jrib> Wasgood: have you seen if booting without the external plugged in makes a difference?
<khalil> ok
<alvaro> ok k
<Wasgood> jrib: It is unplugged
<alvaro> ??¿
<Time`s_Witness> yay =) the only tutorial that said it wouldn't work in 9.10 worked! i just installed alsa and removed pulseaudio to actually have sound
<jrib> !es | alvaro
<ubottu> alvaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Time`s_Witness> now how can i have a volume control please?
<snypzz> where do i find ubuntu printer drivers for Canon LBP860
<alvaro> bye bye
<AceKing> orb01, Thank you for the info. That's why I love Ubuntu and this forum!
<orb01> Time`s_Witness: gnome-volume-control.
<jrib> Wasgood: don't know then.  Try using fixmbr with a windows xp disk and seeing if windows actually boots
<orb01> AceKing: No problem. :)
<PatcherMan> IdleOne i even disconnect the windows pc from the network and still the files appear, needless to say that every exe file on the shared folder gets infected with tenga and the file is bigger 10kb compared with the original
<Time`s_Witness> orb01: doesn't work. "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<sYskk> where can I read about ubuntu's directories and what their use is ?
<Wasgood> jrib: Okay
<jrib> !fhs | sYskk
<ubottu> sYskk: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Time`s_Witness> orb01: i believe that is just for pulseaudio. i removed it to install alsa
<sYskk> thanks jrib
<inti> how do i prevent the updates window to keep popping up?
<jrib> inti: install the updates
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: I don't have experience with anti virus, sorry I can't help more
<Lanthes> hi guys i just install the skype and now when i test my webcam on skype its shut it ,what should i do to fix it?
<orb01> Time`s_Witness: alsamixer from terminal.
<inti> i dont have space
<khalil> I have two drives. One is internal and has windows vista installed. The other drive is external and has ubuntu 9.10 installed. On the external there is a full version of grub2 (It has all the parts I mena, Loader AND config files) The internal (windows) only has the GRUB2 loader. I cannot boot windows at all! Any ideas?!
<PatcherMan> IdleOne  no problem
<inti> i have 4gb hard drive
<Time`s_Witness> orb01: and how to set it to tray?
<ania> hello world
<orb01> Time`s_Witness: you can't, it's a terminal tool. You could install kmix, but that might require a lot of other packages since it is for KDE.
<ShadeS> hello ania
<Lanthes> hi guys i just install the skype and now when i test my webcam on skype its shut it ,what should i do to fix it?
<PatcherMan> IdleOne i have 2 anti-virus installed and they can't find nothing on ubuntu except on the shared folder
<sYskk> what does "/opt" stand for ? optional ?
<Time`s_Witness> hum. :|
<Wasgood> jrib: I have the iso of my xp cd, it's on my partition
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: the shared folder is comming from windows?
<dou213> hi everyone, did someone ever do a PDF 2 DOC or better yet 2 ODF conversion?
<Wasgood> jrib: I need to burn it to a DVD
<orb01> Lanthes: did you install Skype from the repositories or from their website?
<PatcherMan> IdleOne no, its on this pc with ubuntu 9.10
<Wasgood> jrib: I can't do that from within linux
<sYskk> nvm thats what it means
<Lanthes> orb01: their website i can be online but still when i test my video it shut it
<PatcherMan> IdleOne and before you say the pc with windows is disconnect
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: ok so scan and clean that folder
<PatcherMan> IdleOne did and still the virus appear
<Slart> dou213: pdf's cant reliably be converted to doc/odt.. generally speaking.. some pdf's might be possible or you can do OCR and whatnot on it.. but generally speaking you can't
<khalil> gonna ask again
<orb01> Lanthes: run it from a terminal, in debug mode if that is available.
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: do you access that shared folder from windows and does the guest have write access to the shared folder?
<Lanthes> orb01: how can i do that?
<PatcherMan> IdleOne yes i did and the guest have permission, its the only way to write on that shared folder from windows
<Wasgood> It won't let me mount the windows partition
<orb01> Lanthes: open a terminal and type Skype, then give me the output when it crashes.
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: the virus is comming from windows. I know you said windows is clean but seems it is not
<jrib> Wasgood: why can't you do that from within linux?
<sYskk> what's the difference between /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin
<orb01> khalil: reinstall Grub and see if that works.
<Wasgood> jrib: because it won't let me use the windows partition
<PatcherMan> IdleOne it can't be, its a clean instalation
<Wasgood> But I think I may have a backup
<jrib> sYskk: /usr/bin is managed by APT.  APT won't touch /usr/local/bin, that's for the user
<orb01> khalil: also see if you can access your Windows drive from a live CD.
<jrib> Wasgood: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: have you looked up the file names? google might have some info on them
<sYskk> jrib: thx
<zetheroo> is there a bug that causes screens to randomly go black ... as in turn off. leaving the machine still running but with no screen!?
<orb01> zetheroo: suspend? :P
<PatcherMan> IdleOne did the exe files there is no info on it
<khalil> I have two drives; one internal (290gb with Vista) and one external (250gb with Ubuntu 9.10 installed). On the external I have the GRUB2 loader and config files (no problem), but on the internal I have only the loader (BIG problem). SO all in all when the external is unplugged no booting at all, not even windows. With the external plugged in I can boot Ubuntu, but again no windows. Any idead on how to fix the problem?
<jrib> zetheroo: does it come back if you press spacebar?
<zetheroo> orb01: no
<zetheroo> jrib: no
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: like I said I don't have experience with antivirus but ubuntu does not use/create .exe files
<Wasgood> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QyGMeFcL
<orb01> khalil: see my above message where I addressed a possible solution.
<PatcherMan> IdleOne did the exe files there is no info on it, the khw there is
<zetheroo> jrib: just turns off and that's that ... have to kill the laptop by holding the power button down
<chilli0> Hi , how can i find the diffrence's between two files? ( plane text files)
<zetheroo> in Ubuntu Hardy it does not happen
<Lanthes> orb01: its just open skype as usual but not the problem is that my problem is when i test my webcam inside the skype it gives shut it my skype
<Slart> chilli0: diff
<sYskk> jrib: i placed my script in ~/bin and it wont let me access it from any directory... is it normal? do I have to change my "resolve path"
<chilli0> Slart,  I tryed this.
<jrib> chilli0: diff (see options.  Common ones are -Nurp)
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: maybe ##windows or #linux can help further.
<AceKing> orb01, I found a guide to reinstalling grub. One of the things I have to type in is the hard drive, but they want it like hd0,6 or whatever your hard drive is. I know it's sda4 but how do I know how to translate it to the hd0 number?
<orb01> chilli0: try xdiff.
<khalil> orb01: I can acces my windows files from within Ubuntu.
<PatcherMan> IdleOne khw Troj/Agent-KHW
<chilli0> diff /media/CS4/doc /media/CS4/doc
<chilli0> Gave me no output..
<PatcherMan> IdleOne ok, i'll try
<jrib> chilli0: are those directories?
<IdleOne> PatcherMan: maybe something you are running in WINE is creating these files
<chilli0> ofc yes.
<jrib> chilli0: wait, you gave the same path...
<sYskk> i guess so, my $PATH = /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Time`s_Witness> orb01: thanks
<chilli0> jrib,  Oh =P
<orb01> AceKing: you can see it in any partitioning tool, try gparted.
<PatcherMan> IdleOne true, but the anti-virus detected nothing
<chilli0> I forgot the 2 at the end of the second file.
<orb01> Time`s_Witness: did it work?
<jrib> sYskk: log out and log back in
<AceKing> orb01, Thanks again!
<Wasgood> It won't let me mount my 2nd harddrive either
<PatcherMan> IdleOne i'll jump over the other channels for some insights
<orb01> Lanthes: I know that's the problem, but you should see an error message in the terminal when your application crashes.
<Wasgood> jrib: I can't access even my secondary harddrive
<Time`s_Witness> well i didn't install kde. Hum how can i disable the system beeps though? When i kinda, click left on this having typed nothing. I think it was called "alerts" in pulseaudio
<jrib> Wasgood: you haven't answered my question
<PatcherMan> IdleOne anyway tomorrow i'll install ubuntu and let you know
<Wasgood> jrib: which one sorry?
<khalil> orb01: I dont see how reinstalling grub to ubuntu will help
<jrib> Wasgood: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<Wasgood> I did, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QyGMeFcL
<Lanthes> orb01: nothing seen on screnn or on terminal
<Wasgood> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QyGMeFcL
<orb01> Lanthes: try skype --debug
<orb01> khalil: too bad.
<khalil> orb01: so no help at all?
<orb01> Time`s_Witness: no clue about that one, KDE user here.
<jrib> Wasgood: sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Time`s_Witness> okay!
<khalil> orb01: I say I dont think it will work because I already reinstalled it
<zetheroo> In ubuntu hardy the screen stays on !!! What gives ?
<khalil> and it didnt work
<sYskk> i guess i have to restart bash
<jrib> sYskk: no, you have to log out and back in
<Lanthes> orb01: interesting i did it and open skype as usual and then give my pass and then online and then test it again and it shut it again but in terminal its says "aborted"
<Wasgood> jrib: I get this error, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KG2k5hjB
<jrib> Wasgood: sudo mkdir /media/windows2 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<orb01> khalil: try making a Grub2 entry for the Windows disk yourself from Ubuntu.
<orb01> Lanthes: I'll look if this a known problen.
<jrib> Wasgood: actually, before you do that, what does « df -h » return?
<Wasgood> jrib: sorry, where do I place those?
<khalil> orb01: I already tried that but windows still dosen't show up when I reboot
<jrib> Wasgood: it's a command, in a terminal
<Wasgood> jrib sudo fdisk df -h?
<SpiKeCy> there's no install button in any of the apps in 'ubuntu software center'.. does anyone have an idea how to make it pop up ?
<orb01> khalil: If it doesn't show up in Grub after manually adding the entry, you did it incorrectly.
<abhi_nav> hi
<jrib> Wasgood: no, just « df -h »
<danboid> I used rcconf to disable udev and now I can't boot buntu. How can I re-enable udev via editing a config file (under /etc/rc.*?)?
<orb01> Lanthes: looks like Skype is closed-source, no way to figure out what's wrong. Do you have PulseAudio installed?
<jrib> danboid: just chroot and use rcconf again
<khalil> orb01: Someone called Signal360 got me to pastebin the entry thing then overwrite the old one so that vista woluld show up
<Lanthes> orb01: how can i check?
<Wasgood> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YK8z5j5D
<orb01> Lanthes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype, try this guide.
<guntbert> jrib: hint from the side line: don't give multiple commands to Wasgood
<jrib> Wasgood: ok, continue with mount
<IdleOne> SpiKeCy: the install button should be on the right side of the line after you select the package
<Malkavian_> i have a problem with the gedit latex plugin: it doesn't want anymore to load. until yesterday it has worked, no not anymore. hier is the ouput of gedit when I start it from the command line:
<danboid> jrib: Can busybox chroot? Thats my only rescue option here (running buntu on a Zaurus)
<Lanthes> orb01: ok let me read
<[NNUser]> Lo lads
<IdleOne> SpiKeCy: if you don't see it then report a bug on launchpad.net
<Wasgood> jrib: I'm currently burning the ISO
<jrib> danboid: don't know
<Wasgood> jrib: (of the windows xp disk)
<jrib> Wasgood: ok
<orb01> khalil: I'm sorry, I can't help you. It is never a good idea to have Grub on your external.
<SpiKeCy> its not there.. ill see what i can do
<danboid> Well I'm presuming that even if I can't chroot, I should be able to get udev running again by editing or linking a file somewhere under /etc, right?
<Wasgood> jrib: I'm going to reboot, if you have anything to add, highlight wassa
<Malkavian_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/191796/
<adrian> hi
<orb01> Lanthes: wait, are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<jrib> danboid: if it can't, you should be able to guess the pattern for the symlinks (S for start, K for kill and the number gives priority).  Assuming it's not just an upstart script I suppose
<ets2006> Would anybody be able to inform me of what "hit" means when I run "sudo apt-get update"???
<switchgirl> !aircrack-ng
<adrian> error setting screen server for xubuntu
<Malkavian_> ets2006: it means the apt-get has found the package online
<SpiKeCy> every package i select, it says : Not available in the current data
<jrib> danboid: here's what I get: ls rc*/*udev* rcS.d/S02udev  rcS.d/S15udev-mtab
<switchgirl> !wep-crack
<switchgirl> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joschi>  ets2006: cache hit
<jrib> danboid: note I'm on debian squeeze, not using upstart
<egertonm20> switch girl are you looking for a url for aircrack?
<ets2006> joschi: shoudld it be doing that???
<orb01> Lanthes: on Kubuntu 9.10, Skype should work with ALSA without configuration. What webcam are you using?
<Malkavian_> anybody?
<joschi> ets2006: why shouldn't it?
<Penquite> Seveas, I don't know what caused my problems, but both php5 and php5-mysql had been uninstalled for some reason, but all seems to be working now, thanks for your help.
<guntbert> ets2006: thats perfectly normal
<Lanthes> philips to u cam
<Lanthes> orb01: philips to ucam fun2
<Lanthes> something like that
<joschi> ets2006: otherwise it would have to download the package information which would take longer
<kenry> hello
<AceKing> orb01, I successfully reinstalled grub but that didn't do it. I think I'll just backup the files and do a reinstall for him.
<[NNUser]> any recommendations for a ubuntu flavour to run a carpc off?? smallish.
<joschi> ets2006: but since these files didn't change, it doesn't download anything. perfectly fine...
<ets2006> joschi: oh... i see now.
<jrib> [NNUser]: carpc?
<orb01> AceKing: unfortunate. Good luck.
<ets2006> joschi: but then why is it 404ing at me for "ppa.launchpad.net/karmic main/packages"
<Spaceraver> aye.. I want to try my hand at turn by turn gps and all that stuff off an old laptop connected to a lilliput touch screen
<AceKing> orb01, it was worth a try, and at least I know how to reinstall grub if I had to : )
<Wassa> jrib: The windows xp disk tha I have doesn't work
<orb01> AceKing: that's always good :P.
<jrib> Wassa: borrow one
<Wassa> It's 12am
<AceKing> orb01, Thank you again for your help
<alexpotato> hey, is there a channel specific to getting ipods working with ubuntu?
<jrib> Wassa: go to sleep, wake up, borrow one :)  Anyway this is getting into the realm of ##windows at this point
<Spaceraver> so any recommendations?? I does not have to be heavy on the options...
<joschi> ets2006: complete error message, please
<Wassa> jrib: thanks
<orb01> Lanthes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams. Some Philips cams work on Skype, some do not. Yours might be one of those that doesn't. Try your webcam in any other program, and/or try and older version of Skype.
<ets2006> josci: http://pastebin.com/EBRi062V
<tom_> hi
<Lanthes> orb01: ok i will do
<alexpotato> 2nd attempt: anyone recommend a channel for ubuntu with ipod issues?
<rsk> ets2006are you using hardy heron?
<orb01> alexpotato: I do not believe there is. What is the problem?
<ets2006> rsk: oh.. no! i'm using karmic. that might be why it isnt working??
<alexpotato> orb01: well, first of all when I switched to 9.10, in order to get banshee et al to recognize the ipod I had to restart nautilus
<orb01> alexpotato: what iPod model is it?
<Spaceraver> would love ubuntu mobile... but as far as i can see it's not available... ;(
<alexpotato> then in general, when syncing via amaraok, banshee, songird etc, it seems that songs sync but not playlists
<ets2006> rsk: oh... hang on.. i'm getting confused.. i see no hardy..
<alexpotato> original 60gb ipod
<rsk> ets2006 that's why it isnt working
<alexpotato> sorry, firt gen 60gb video
<Ashok> hi any one help me how to access wammu
<rsk> ets2006 W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/alsa-backports/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<abhi_nav> Ashok: what is wammu?
<rsk> ets2006 there is no such url on the PPA
<joschi> ets2006: remove the stale entries from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShadeS> a bank that fucvked us
<rsk> ets2006 only hardy
<Ashok> abhi_nav: pc suite for linux
<abhi_nav> Ashok: ohh yah I have it!!!!
<joschi> ets2006: you probably have several entries starting with http://ppa.launchpad.net/ in your sources.list. some work, some don't. remove those that do not work
<paulo> Heeeeeeeeeeeelp. (: I need to back my kernel version from 2.6.31-20 to 2.6.31-10 to have my USB wireless drive working with ndiswrapper. How I can do this?
<Ashok> abhi_nav: then tell me how to configure nokia 6630
<orb01> alexpotato: tried gtkpod? Still the best iPod app imo.
<abhi_nav> Ashok: how to means? you just follow on screen instruction. it wll be automatically configure then
<alexpotato> orb01: that works but it's song by song
<Ashok> abhi_nav: hey man i tried many times but i couldt
<Ashok> abhi_nav: connect
<ets2006> joschi: ok... removed, i'm going to update package lists now
<alexpotato> orb01: the claim is that ubuntu has an itunes equivalent (which banshee and songbird come pretty close) but haven't really gotten either to work withe ipod
<abhi_nav> Akshok: hmm
<aurilliance> My laptop is on my home wifi. I want to ssh into it, is there anything I need to do first?
<paulo> Ermm... Ubuntu Lucid already fixed the bug #459716 problem?
<rainy_> Just checking X Irc First time I used it evr Lol
<alexpotato> orb01: I've even installed windows xp in a virtualbox trying to get that to work as well
<orb01> alexpotato: I believe the songbird iPod integration is broken at the moment. Haven't tried Banshee. Amarok support is not very extensive.
<joschi> aurilliance: start the sshd on your laptop
<Ashok> what ssh
<aurilliance> joschi, thanks
<bazhang> paulo, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<what1> Secure Shell
<abhi_nav> Ashok: first check on their site that if your model is supported or not
<Ashok> aurilliance: 1st install openssh-server
<orb01> alexpotato: if you want to sync playlists, you could do that manually (although I'm not sure what the file tree looks like in iPods).
<paulo> bazhang: thanks dude :)
<aurilliance> Ashok, thanks again :)
<erUSUL> alexpotato: itunes equivalent ---> rhythmbox is what is installed by default
<aurilliance> joschi, how do i start sshd?
<aurilliance> "sshd"?
<Ashok> aurilliance:  open ur terminal & type sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<alexpotato> erUSUL: I've tried that as well
<erUSUL> !ipod
<aurilliance> Ashok, yeah I got that bit ;)
<Ashok> abhi_nav: what is that website
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<alexpotato> erUSUL: I think it's something with my setup + the ipod
<joschi> aurilliance: run /etc/init.d/ssh start
<aurilliance> joschi, ta
<Ashok> what do u mean by ssh
<ets2006> joschi: thanks, it's working now
<eirann> could someone help me install a ra-link chipset driver it keeps giving me errors, and i've followed instruction from make file
<abhi_nav> Ashok: http://wammu.eu/?version=0.29
<joschi> Ashok: ssh is a program/protocol to remotely access a computer in a secure manner
<Ashok> where to see ssh in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Ashok: see ssh ??
<abhi_nav> Ashok: i given the link
<erUSUL> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Stormx2> Hi. Could someone give me the command which shows a lot of hardware initiation stuff during boot and after?
<Stormx2> It's quite common but I always forget it
<faron>  'm trying to edit a file...when I click on "edit" I get a box asking me to "choose your preferred text editor first".On the left in this box is "search,recently used,bobby,desktop & filesystem".On top in this box is an empty box beggin me to put in a "location" for mousepad.Anybody know what I tell this thing ?
<alexpotato> wish I could find a channel devoted to ipod use in ubuntu
<orb01> faron: go to /usr/bin and look for the executable for your text editor.
<Ashok> any one tel me whther wammu supports nokia 6630 mob
<eirann> how do i install rt3070 driver, following tutorials from google i still get errors, carn't i show some one the errors see if they can help :)
<joschi> Stormx2: dmesg
<Stormx2> joschi, ta
<abhi_nav> Ashok: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> i given the link <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<abhi_nav> Ashok: http://wammu.eu/?version=0.29
<hal> has anyone else noticed that when moving the desktop cube, the apps shown running in the bottom bar are the same on every side of the cube, until you actually select one?
<faron> okay thanksorb01I think I'll try that after I reboot...I've got a bit of another problem here at the moment
<hal> would someone try this out for me, please?
<jaypur> my tv is cutting the sides of the video, how can i resize the ubuntu resolution for the tv, at nvidia driver???
<hal> if you have desktop cube running, press ctrl+alt, and click mouse on the desktop and drag so that you spin the cube
<jaypur> nah
<Batch> Hey, I can't click flash buttons, Flash videos work etc, Just not cam or flash buttons.
<jaypur> it's like
<hal> when spinning it, do you see exectly the same toolbar as the first one on every workspace?
<jaypur> hal, i can see the close buttons or minimize
<jaypur> cuz i wanna see some movies but i can't see like this....
<Wassa> jrib: My disk doesn't work and noone would have one
<jaypur> because it's cutting some parts of the videoi
<MrDusty> Hey guys what are the most secure perms i can put on a home directory to keep it safe from snooping users?
<hal> jaypur: um, I don't think you are talking about my problem
<hal> MrDusty: 700
<Batch> ^
<jaypur> sorry
<what1> try gentoo
<jrib> Wassa: did you ask ##windows if there was another way?  Otherwise ask for more help with grub.  I don't know anymore
<Wassa> jrib: I dis
<MrDusty> hal: i do 700 then i can't do anything in there myself?
<eirann> why carn't won't no one try help me?
<hal> MrDusty: which user?
<Wassa> jrib: They ciukdbt help
<jrib> Wassa: I must go now
<AJHunter> eirann: whith what?
<eirann> installing a rt3070 driver
<hal> MrDusty: are you sure you aren't getting your users mixed up?
<Sanus> Anybody got a minute to help someone who's been up all night trying to fix his Ubuntu install?
<Wassa> Can anyone else help me repair grub
<abhi_nav> !ask | Sanus
<ubottu> Sanus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AJHunter> eirann: oh... nevermind. I was hoping it was something I knew
<Sanus> Alright, alright.
<what1> go ahead
<eirann> ok thanx
<hal> MrDusty: do a ls -la ~
<dfghjk> DAAP music sharing isn't retrieving songs properly for me in Rhythmbox. :(
<abhi_nav> Wassa: what happends?
<hal> MrDusty: see what the dot directory perms and user/groups are
<Sanus> I'm trying to get Grub working right.  I have no clue what to do with the bash.  Headache.  Just... sooooo long trying to get anything to work.  Found out I was booting to the wrong hd!  Hah!  Took me 16 hours to figure that out!
<AJHunter> speaking of stuff I don't know... Is anyone available to tutor me in the ways of Ubuntu certification?
<Sanus> head hurts so bad.  want to sleep.  want grub to work first.
<hal> MrDusty: to see if you can create files etc, cd ~  and then touch test.txt
<Sanus> grub is evil.
<what1> ROFL
<what1> 16 hours
<hal> is ANYONE using the desktop cube?
<Sanus> compiz?
<hal> yes
<abhi_nav> !details | Sanus
<ubottu> Sanus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sanus> what's your problem, mate?
<abhi_nav> hal: yes
<what1> are you talking to me Sanus
<hal> Sanus: when navigating the cube, using ctrl+alt and clicking and holding the mouse button and dragging the workspace around...
<Sanus> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, fresh install, right out of the cd, so if I'm not mistaken that's the 2.6.31-14 kernal, could be wrong.  I've got Grub2, running a dual boot sort of system with Windows XP on sda1, and Ubuntu 9.10 on sdb1.  grub2 was created by satan.
<hal> in the bottom toolbar I can see the same apps running as is on the first workspace on every single workspace, even tho they don't have any apps running
<hal> Sanus: abhi_nav do you see that behaviour too?
<abhi_nav> hal: which?
<Spaceraver> ill try netbook remix...
<abhi_nav> hal: NO
<Sanus> hal: No I do not, but I remember something in something's preferences, lemme look.
<hal> abhi_nav: so you see different toolbars?
<abhi_nav> hal: yes different
<hal> yes please Sanus
<hal> hmm
<hal> strange
<abhi_nav> hal: :P
<AJHunter> Anyone able to tutor me ing Ubuntu certification? Please?
<AJHunter> *tutoring me
<what1> the word that you're looking for is tutor
<Sanus> abhi_nav: any chance I can get help with this grub thing, or should I just try to sleep?
<abhi_nav> !details | Sanus
<what1> sanus
<what1> install gentoo
<Sanus> gentoo?
<abhi_nav> ohhh
<Sanus> abhi_nav: scroll up >.>
<bazhang> what1, that is not helpful
<abhi_nav> Sanus: ohh :-(
<Sanus> what1: That's the antithesis of helpful.
<AJHunter> yeah, I noticed that, but decide that correcting it would cause me to make another mistake, so I didn't bother
<k0ala> hello what channel do you suggest for website domain discussions?
<abhi_nav> AJHunter: dont you have any local linux class there in your city?
<Sanus> abhi_nav: When I reboot, I'm getting the rescue prompt, don't want the rescue prompt, how can I change it to give me a menu for just Windows XP hd0,0, and Ubuntu 9.10 hd0,0
<Sanus> -?*
<AJHunter> Not in english.
<what1> sanus
<what1> try using lilo
<Sanus> Local Linux Classes?
<AJHunter> if there are any
<Sanus> sounds neat
<Sanus> what1: Yessir?
<what1> its another boot loader
<bazhang> what1, if you are not going to be helpful then refrain from offering advice please
<what1> that was helpful
<hal> Sanus: did you find anything relating to my problem?
<bazhang> what1, no it was not. he needs help with grub
<Sanus> hal: I have not, it must be in the compiz settings.
<Sanus> hal: Do you get the issue when you change desktops via an alternate method?
<bazhang> hal,  you may also wish to ask in #compiz
<hal> ok thank you bazhang
<abhi_nav> Sanu: have you installed ubuntu or want to?
<Sanus> Found it
<Sanus> hal: Found it, I think
<Sanus> hal: On the far left of your window list, right click and find window list perferences
<Sanus> hal: See if it has "Show windows from current workspace" or "Show windows from all workspaces" checked.
<hal> Sanus: yes when I change to a new workspace, I can see the apps in the toolbar, and then they disappear
<alght> helo
<Sanus> they disappear?
<hal> Sanus: where is the windows list preference, please?
<b33tfr33kr> hi alght, what's up?
<hal> Sanus: I am sorry, I am not sure where you mean "On the far left of your window list"
<Sanus> hal: Far left side of the window list, before the show desktop icon on a clean install.
<alght> fine tnxs
<Sanus> hal: Far left side of the bottom toolbar
<Loki__> Hi, Sound Juicer has recently 'just stopped' auto-ejecting CDs after it's finished extracting them - what could have caused this?
<Sanus> hal: Between the first area that will show a window, and the "show the desktop" icon.
<Loki__> The only thing i've installed since has been the compiz settings manager
<leagris> hal, this is the last solution but it is possible you will have to delete existing compiz configuration from gconf (if that is the backend used) and from flatfiles directory if needed. I had do do this once because it behavied strangly and not fixable.
<abhi_nav> Sanu: have you installed ubuntu or want to?
<Lanthes> Hello guys i try to use skype in kubuntu but it shut it when i cal someone or test it no sound working or video working in skype its just shut it how can i fix it?
<alght> i have the same prob in skype
<bazhang> abhi_nav, he has it installed
<Sanus> abhi_nav: I've installed Ubuntu.  I'm here from a liveCD.  I cannot access my partitions via Grub2, because it sends me to the rescue bash.  I would like it if I could find a way to generate a menu, and boot via said menu.
<_linux_student> amsn know any of you have a problem with farsight2
<too5hort> hey i just installed spotify, and i closed it, but when i want to start it up again it says "spotify is already running" is there a killall command for spotify ?
<hal> Sanus: ah, I didn't know about those prefs.  Thank you for explaining it.  It has not resolved the issue tho unfortunatately
<Sanus> (This is beyond difficult.  My brain hurts.)
<Sanus> hal: I'm sorry, try reinstalling compiz I 'spose
<Sanus> hal: Do they disappear after a short time?
<hal> thank you leagris.  That's a good suggestion
<Sanus> hal: If so, that might just be lag, or the toolbars refreshing slowly.
<hal> Sanus: no, but when I select a workspace, then the everything displays correctly
<abhi_nav> Sanus: you upgraded from 9.04 or fresh install of 9.10?
<Sanus> hal: Oh, the toolbar stays when you go into the cube?
<Sanus> abhi_nav: Fresh install
<hal> Sanus: yes, but there is no reason for mine to be affected and other ppls to be ok
<Sanus> abhi_nav: From a mail-order CD
<Sanus> hal: I would think that's a useful feature!  Have you checked the desktop cube preferences?
<hal> Sanus: yes, it does not change until another workspace is selected
<aaal3> how can i start NetworkManager (network-manager) from command line?
<b33tfr33kr> too5hort, you can kill anything from the terminal. usage is in "man killall" but it's basically "killall <programname>
<abhi_nav> Sanus: you first install windows and then ubuntu, werent you?
<hal> Sanus: I don't think it is useful - it defeats the purpose of the cube! ;)
<NerveClasp> Hi! How can I watch licenced DVD on linux?
<Sanus> abhi_nav: As per the common dual-boot setup.
<Sanus> abhi_nav: Er, yes.
<b33tfr33kr> too5hort, you can list running processes with ps. try "ps aux"
<abhi_nav> NerveClasp: there is product something like called PowerDVD in shop in ubuntu web site.
<Sanus> hal: Fair enough, I suppose.  Check all the cube settings before reinstalling compiz though.  And it might be an issue with your video card, or driver.
<aaal3> how can i start NetworkManager (network-manager) from command line?
<leagris> NerveClasp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hal> Sanus: possibly - but I hope not
<b33tfr33kr> too5hort, you can also use "kill <process id>" with the proc id listed from ps aux
<Sanus> aaal3: gksudo nm-applet if it's installed
<aaal3> thanks Sanus; it always bothers me how the package name and command are normally different :p
<Sanus> aaal3: It can never be easy.
<Sanus> aaal3: They make you think!
<aaal3> Sanus: is there any trick to figuring out the name of an application?
<Sanus> aaal3: Google :3
<leagris> aaal3, /usr/sbin/NetworkManager, but if you intend on setting network interfaces independantly of GUI load, you will have to do it the old school route by editing /etc/network/interfaces.
<abhi_nav> Sanus: here they have given method for troubleshooting your problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 in last bottom section i.e. Command Line & Rescue Mode
<Tenantry> cant anyone help me im getting error messages trying to install secrtiy update on 8.04
<too5hort> b33tfr33kr: thanks for the help man!
<Sanus> Tenantry: details
<Tenantry> sec
<b33tfr33kr> too5hort, no prob, anytime.
<aaal3> Sanus: could you help me with something real quick in privmsg?
<NerveClasp> leagris: Silly me)) I forgot ot install it) Thank You!!!
<Sanus> Here's hoping it solves my issue
<Tenantry> unpacking linux header error broken pipe
<Sanus> Thanks, abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> Sanu: ohh yah, :D
<benovic> does gvfs work for you in lucid? i got a message about obsolete packages
<coinki_> -_-
<leagris> ubottu, lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<b33tfr33kr> aaal3, you can usually find that stuff out from the man page. search using "man -k <keyword>" in the terminal
<AJHunter> Anyone care to tutor me in Ubuntu certification? I live in Germany, and I don't think there are any English classes anywhere near by.
<bazhang> benovic, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<abhi_nav> AJHunter: you can join online courses
<benovic> bazhang, oh sorry! ty for the message :)
<aaal3> thanks b33tfr33kr
<AJHunter> any suggestions? preferably free?
<ogelami> can some one name a good iso burner, iso->dvd
<llutz> growisofs ogelami
<ogelami> ty
<AJHunter> not yet. But I want to.
<bazhang> ogelami, brasero gnomebaker or k3b
<b33tfr33kr> ogelami, ubuntu has a good one built in, cd/dvd creator
<_linux_student> amsn can help me a
<bullgard> GParted: "This hard disk comprises 'Total Sectors: 2930272065.'" How large is a sector in GParted?
<leagris> bullgard, actually as of residential disk standards, a sector is 512 bytes
<abhi_nav> AJHunter: you can take their syllbus and do selfstudy. lots of loads of free material on net. they have give link to selfstudy material
<llutz> leagris: 4k with new big hdds now
<AJHunter> oh... heh, I guess I should research my questions a little more before I ask them.:-/
<ogelami> thank you all brasero seems to do the job ;)
<Tenantry> error incounterd while processing   /var/catch/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.24-27.68_all.deb     E:sub-process/usr/bin/dpkg returnd an error coad 1
<a> ÇѱÛ
<Tenantry> ?
<bazhang> a english please
<rsk> Tenantry pastebin the whole text and paste it here.
<llutz> Tenantry: delete that deb and install again
<Tenantry> ok will try thnx
<piojunbabia> i have a problem, it seems that my update manager is not working... i get this error message when i try to Install Update: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report., can you help me?
<a> not use korean?
<bullgard> leagris: Excellent! --  Thank you very much.
<bazhang> piojunbabia, run that command ?
<Grey_Loki> piojunbabia: have you tried running sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<leagris> leagris, the new WD disks line have internal 4k but its SATA firmware only show 512byte sectors to the SATA bus. I wonder if gparted and more inward linux sata drivers will properly handle other block size. This is the reason the current firmware translate block size.
 * Grey_Loki smiles
<b33tfr33kr> piojunbabia, run the comand it gives you in the terminal
<piojunbabia> bazhang: ok
<Tenantry> how do i find that deb? in the term?
<leagris> llutz, , the new WD disks line have internal 4k but its SATA firmware only show 512byte sectors to the SATA bus. I wonder if gparted and more inward linux sata drivers will properly handle other block size. This is the reason the current firmware translate block size.
<bazhang> a /join #ubuntu-ko
<llutz> Tenantry: path is given in your error-msg
<Tenantry> so it would start with sudo /var/catch/apt/archives/linux-header-2.6.24-27.68_all.deb?
<Lanthes> Hello guys i try to use skype in kubuntu but it shut it when i cal someone or test it no sound working or video working in skype its just shut it how can i fix it?
<b33tfr33kr> Tenantry, sudo rm /var....
<llutz> Tenantry: sudo rm ...  && sudo aptitude reinstall linux-header-$(uname -r)
<Tenantry> ok will try ^^
<bazhang> b33tfr33kr, you dont want to remove that directory
<mrdeadlocked> In order for me to load the 10.4 beta livecd i had to run with 'other options' NODMRAID+NOMODESET I want to try it installed, but in grub how do i add these flags.
<eirann> <eirann> ok i have this readout from "lsmod grep" why is the device not working http://pastebin.com/s0L6JcxE
<bazhang> mrdeadlocked, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<b33tfr33kr> bazhang, haha, no no.  i meant /var/catch...  etc to the end of the filename
<bazhang> b33tfr33kr, okay :)
<mrdeadlocked> bazhang than ks
<hal> I've heard the term "windowlist" related to gnome. Would someone please explain what it is please?
<hal> how do I get to it?
<leonardo> Hi, I installed ubuntu and I have a problem: The ubuntu screen doesn't fit the monitor
<ogelami> how do i format an rw disc?
<bazhang> hal, in ccsm ?
<leonardo> Even on GDM login page is bigger than normal
<wh1t3> I get a blank screen after the splash screen on 9.10, already tried changing xorg.xonf to use vesa drivers, no difference
<b33tfr33kr> leonardo, can you change the resolution in system>>preferences>>display
<llutz> ogelami: just overwrite
<piojunbabia> bazhang: thanks, success!!! now i know... :)
<leonardo> The resolution is ok
<hal> bazhang: well, its a screenlet too.   But aparently there is one that is default with gnome
<ogelami> llutz: "Filesystem is only readable."
<bazhang> hal, not sure if you mean ccsm or simple-ccsm
<leonardo> b33tfr33kr: the resolution is correct
<ogelami> when the disc says dvd-rw+
<b33tfr33kr> leonardo, is it a special output? tv out maybe? might have to manually configure xorg.conf or something
<leonardo> b33tfr33kr: Notebook Lenovo, no special output
<mrdeadlocked> lol
<mrdeadlocked> ubuntu+1 is aghsot town
<bazhang> leonardo, which video card
<leonardo> let me see
<ogelami> can anyone tell me how to format a rw disc?
<bazhang> ogelami, someone did
<llutz> ogelami: doesn't brasero have an menu-item for that?
<ogelami> what where when :P, did i miss it?
<alise> Suppose I have no optical drive and no USB drive. Is there some fancy bootloader trick I could use to somehow boot an iso off an NTFS partition?
<alise> To install Ubuntu.
<ogelami> llutz:  idk , ill chekc
<leonardo> bazhang: any command where I can see the video card
<ogelami> check *
<b33tfr33kr> leonardo, might have to search synaptic for laptop screen drivers. (should have detected though...)
<bazhang> leonardo, lspci should list it
<leonardo> ok
<maxd> can someone tell me why this device is not working http://pastebin.com/s0L6JcxE
<wh1t3> I get a blank screen after the splash screen on 9.10, already tried changing xorg.xonf to use vesa drivers, no difference, any suggestions on how to solve this?
<leagris> og01, are you trying to format a DVD-RAM or a DVD-RW? If the first one, this is a little complicated and somehow supported but not with brasero.
<piojunbabia> is it advisable to install all the updates on Update Manager?
<leonardo> bazhang: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bazhang> piojunbabia, sure
<mrdeadlocked> i figured it out. Woot
<ogelami> i have a 4.7gig dvd and 4.6gig data, and it says that the size of the data to be written is to big, why is that?
<b33tfr33kr> piojunbabia, yes. update manager is your friend.  use it often
<daniskami> alise: if you have Windows on that computer, WUBI might help you. http://wubi-installer.org/
<llml_> Anyone: I've got something weird. I could use the telnet command to connect to the wordpress.com on port 80, but got stuck when trying to wget wordpress.com? Will someone help me figure it out?
<llutz> ogelami: different sector-sizes, 4.7G raw data means about 4.3GB "real data" writeable
<leagris> leonardo, is that your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/417675
<ogelami> llutz: so it's impossible to burn windows7 to a regular dvd disc?
<leonardo> bazhang: what is more strange is that on Debian after some updates I had the same problem. So I installed ubuntu to see if works ok
<enzotib> ogelami: the max size is about 4700000000 bytes, that are not 4.7GiB
<matic> llml_, maybe wordpress servers reject wget as user agent?
<llutz> ogelami: i never tried but i guess, it is possible
<leonardo> Bazhang: and now I have the same problem on ubuntu too
<leonardo> Bazhang: after an update too
<bazhang> ogelami, win7 fits fine, but not related to this channel
<leonardo> Bazhang: because was working ok
<llml_> matic: not just for wordpress.com, it's just a example, i could not wget nothing:(
<leonardo> Bazhang: will see the link
<llutz> ogelami: "growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/path/to/win7.iso"
<Grey_Loki> What can be used to automatically rip a music CD on insertion and eject afterwards, now that grip is no longer in current repos?
<matic> llml_, what if you try connecting to IP like: http://143.134.12.12/ ?
<ogelami> :-( /dev/dvd: 2295104 blocks are free, 2418656 to be written!
<ogelami> :-( /dev/dvd: 2295104 blocks are free, 2418656 to be written!
<llml_> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<matic> same when using host names then?
<wh1t3> I get a blank screen after the splash screen on 9.10, already tried changing xorg.xonf to use vesa drivers, no difference, any suggestions on how to solve this? It actually appears to hang on the blank screen. Ctrl+Alt+F1 wont get me a terminal, only way to restart is using reset button
<sv> ....
<llutz> ogelami: dvd+rw-format /dev/dvd
<sv> ...
<bazhang> sv Ubuntu support question?
<ogelami> media is already formatted, lead-out is currently at 4590208 KiB which is 100.0% of total capacity.
<sv> кто по русски понимает
<bazhang> sv /join #ubuntu-ru
<OerHeks> wh1t3, ctrl+ alt + F2 gives you 'terminal' and ctrl + alt + F7 does make you come back in desktop
<wh1t3> OerHeks, none of those work
<OerHeks> wh1t3, when pressing ctrl + alt +F2, wait a few seconds...
<wh1t3> OerHeks, just splash screen, then blackness, not even gdm. Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 dont give me terminals, Ctrl+Alt_f7 doesnt do anything either, since there is no gdm
<wh1t3> OerHeks, I have, it just doesnt come up with anything
<wh1t3> i can get a terminal via recovermy mode though
<wh1t3> and i have tried modiffying corg.conf, but still the same issue, dont really understand what is going on :/
<llml> matic: sorry, i;m connect to this chat room through some kind of proxy, hate it, not stable
<Aren> Could someone please help me with creating a Live USB from within Hardy?
<leonardo> Hi, any other to change displaysize with graphic program
<bazhang> Aren, using unetbootin?
<sivel> Aren: try unetbootin
<llml> i'm sure it nothing to do with dns, cause wget has already print out the ip of wordpress.com host. only got stuck at :
<llml> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<tehbaut> how would I go about DD'ing a recovery partition from a win machine to a DVD in 9.10?
<leonardo> Hi, any way to change displaysize with a graphic program
<rros> Is it possible to install Netbeans without gcj on Ubuntu?
<tehbaut> ...or can it even be done?
 * Aren rephrases. "Without using unetbootin...tried that before and it didn't work.  There was an alternate way, that involved getting the 'Create a Live USB' from System -> Administration that I can't remember how to invoke."
<mrdeadlocked> How would i edit grub2 to add nodmraid+nomodeset automatically, instead of manually every time i boot.
<Sanus> Okay, so that didn't work.
<llml> matic: are you still around? i said, i'm sure it nothing to do with dns, cause wget has already print out the ip of wordpress.com host. only got stuck at : HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<bazhang> Aren, or check pendrivelinux.com dont think usb-creator existed for hardy
<Sanus> I need to know how I can uninstall grub2 from a Ubuntu 9.10 livecd and install grub-legacy from said livecd
<aurilliance> Ubuntu netbook remix: I want to map the keyboard SUPER+D to take me to the main menu. What is the command for the main menu?
<b33tfr33kr> mrdeadlocked, put it outside the automatic section of menu.lst
<trism> mrdeadlocked: edit /etc/default/grub and add them to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, then run sudo update-grub;
<mrdeadlocked> trism thansk i missed that. I even looked at that file. gah my bad.
<Sanus> trism: I need help with grub, can you assist?  Apparently I don't get it.
<leonardo> where is the xorg.conf directory
<llml> Anyone could please help me out this? wget got stuck at HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<mrdeadlocked> Grub2 seems nice,. but its alot dif than the old edit edit menu.lst
<b33tfr33kr> trism, good tip.  good to know.
<ukebane> leonardo, normally it's in /etc/X11/
<ukebane> but I can't find mine there either
<llutz> leonardo: there is no xorg.conf by default, if you need one, create one at /etc/X11
<leonardo> llutz: I need to change displaysize. Do you know how do this
<mrdeadlocked> trism that works thanks!
<ukebane> is there a way to auto-create one? I need to put a resolution there because my login screen runs at 1920xsomething rather than my max (1280x800)
<llml> Anyone could please help me out this? wget got stuck at HTTP request sent, awaiting response... it reported have connected to the server but just cann't get anything from the server
<Sanus> mrdreadlocked: do you think you could assist me?
<joschi> llml: only wget or any other HTTP client too?
<Sanus> I have been attempting to boot into a clean 9.10 install for about 19 hours now.  And failed.
<aurilliance> Sanus, ouch
<llml> joschi: like ?
<joschi> a web browser of your choice, curl, ...
<Sanus> aurilliance: I just don't understand how to do anything with the new grub stuff.  It sends me immediately to something like sh:grub>
<whoa> hey can someone help me out with kubuntu installation?
<Sanus> and from there, I can do nothing.
<bazhang> whoa, ask a more detailed question
<llml> joschi: yeah, that's why i choose to use some kind of proxy to come here:(
<alght> can any1 help in testing audio in skype?
<aurilliance> alght, there is a test phone number in skype solely for that purpose
<joschi> alght: the automatic skype call tester?
<Sanus> Is there a grub2 tutorial for dummies?
<bazhang> !grub2 > Sanus
<ubottu> Sanus, please see my private message
<alght> when i try the automatic test call i see an audio prblem
<whoa> i think ive installed kubuntu through vista, it created an ubuntu directory, and i have the option to "uninstall-wubi".  now how to i run kubuntu?
<bazhang> whoa, wubi?
<Sanus> bahang I've seen that about 40090billiontimes.
<Sanus> bazhang sorry, tired.
<bazhang> Sanus, not sure, ubuntuforums has one iirc
<arand> whoa: reboot the computer and choose kubuntu in the boot menu.
<whoa> bazhang wubi is the ubuntu installer
<b33tfr33kr> ukebane, leonardo sorry, i lagged out.  did you get what you need on xorf.conf?
<whoa> arand, i dont see that option when i reboot and hits f8
<Sanus> bazhang I've tried to read through here, but from what I've found it says nothing about just setting up a nice neat little menu for your two little oses on your two little harddrives
<bazhang> whoa, right, and you also installed a dual boot? or only ubuntu/wubi
<bazhang> Sanus, this is the first mention I have seen of two hard drives
<ukebane> b33tfr33kr, well we know it doesn't exist by default now, but we don't know how to make one with the proper content
<joschi> Sanus: grub2 can be a bitch. ;)
<Sanus> bazhang: I was hear earlier, nobody else from then is on now, sorry
<ChogyDan> Sanus: do you just want to remove some entries?
<Sanus> joschi: grub2 was made by the devil
<whoa> bazhang: i installed a virtual box drive on a partition then installed kubuntu into that partition
<joschi> Sanus: what does your /boot/grub/grub.cfg look like
<ricdanger1> ho there
<Sanus> ChogyDan: I want to be able to boot into my OSes, it currently sends me to it's command line thingy
<inti> hi
<bazhang> whoa,  a vdi?
<joschi> Sanus: and did you boot with the ubuntu live cd, chroot into your local system and try to run `update-grub2`?
<whoa> bazhang: vdi sounds familiar
<Sanus> joschi: very basic, booted with livecd, and chroot doesn't seem to work at all for me.
<aurilliance> Ubuntu netbook remix: I want to map the keyboard SUPER+D to take me to the main menu. What is the command for the main menu?
<inti> how can i prevent the updates program to keep popping up?
<bazhang> whoa, seems awfully complicated, why that and not a simple dual boot
<aurilliance> is there a ubuntu command that opens the main menu?
<b33tfr33kr> sudo Xorg -configure will generate one with current settings.  xorg doesn't require it's prescence, but will use it if provided
<b33tfr33kr> ukebane, leonardo sudo Xorg -configure will generate one with current settings.  xorg doesn't require it's prescence, but will use it if provided
<joschi> Sanus: did you setup your local Ubuntu with LVM or just on vanilla block devices?
<erUSUL> aurilliance: no that i know of. what would that be good fo ?
<arand> Sanus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 is also good, as is http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<erUSUL> aurilliance: no that i know of. what would that be good for ?
<comradekingu> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta1 is missing although the latest "ubuntu-announce Digest, Vol 42, Issue 1" refers to it
<Roland> Hi. How to remove title bar of maximized windows?
<aurilliance> erUSUL: Ubuntu netbook remix: I want to map the keyboard SUPER+D to take me to the main menu. What is the command for the main menu?
<bazhang> comradekingu, karmic beta1?
<joschi> Sanus: when chrooting into your local installation from the live cd fails, something is quite wrong. or you are using the wrong partitions ;)
<Sanus> joschi I have no update-grub2, and block devices (I thin)
<whoa> bazhang: so i could run ubuntu from within vista
<aurilliance> Roland, use maximus?
<erUSUL> aurilliance: alt + f1 works here to show main manu
<ukebane> b33tfr33kr: that gives me an error, I'll query you
<Sanus> joschi: No, that's not it, it just seems that it never works.  Especially for aptitude things.
<aurilliance> erUSUL, true
<Sanus> joschi apt-etc. things
<comradekingu> bezhang: Yes, its released, but doesnt have a intro page like the other test releases have, like http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2 for example
<mrwes> been gone for awhile -- new LTS version coming in April?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, in windows, pressing super+D takes you to the desktop, I want to do the same thing in ubuntu
<erUSUL> aurilliance: change that to ctrl + D in the keybindings preferences
<joschi> Sanus: `grub-mkconfig` maybe? there should definately be this program on your system
<aurilliance> only im in UNR, meaining the desktop is actually the menu
<bazhang> comradekingu, there is not an alpha nor beta of karmic; perhaps you mean lucid
<erUSUL> aurilliance: so you want to map show manu or clear desktop ???????
<aurilliance> erUSUL, lets go with desktop
<ukebane> b33tfr33kr: does that mean I have to exit Xorg?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, is there a command for that?
<joschi> Sanus: when apt* fails, you may not have mounted all needed partitions, like /var for example
<bazhang> mrwes, yes, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> aurilliance: System>Preferences>keybindings
<mrwes> bazhang, yep -- got it.
<Roland> aurilliance, is there any compiz trick to do that?
<b33tfr33kr> ukebane, yeah, sorry.  you do.
<Sanus> joschi: what all do I have to mount in order to get it to work?  I just mount it to mnt and chroot there
<ukebane> right, I'll brb
<comradekingu> bazhang: Ah, yes, but the link found was under mythbuntu, are those releases behind the normal schedule?
<leonardo> b33tfr33kr: Fatal server error:
<leonardo> Server is already active for display 0
<leonardo> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<leonardo> 	and start again.
<FloodBot3> leonardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aurilliance> erUSUL, got it thanks!
<joschi> Sanus: you have to mount every needed partition. I don
<ChogyDan> Sanus: I think you have to mount /dev if you are trying to redo grub
<bazhang> comradekingu, not that far behind afaik
<erUSUL> aurilliance: no problem
<ukebane> leonardo: you need to exit X first
<Tenantry> sucsess cheers for the help!
<joschi> Sanus: I don't know which layout you chose during installation
<bazhang> comradekingu, you may wish to check in #ubuntu-mythtv
<joschi> Sanus: so that's up to you, identifying these partitions
<aurilliance> Roland, not afaik, check out the NameBar panel app tho
<Sanus> joschi: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /
<Sanus> joschi: just the usual linux/extended/linux swap partitions
<aurilliance> Pressing ctrl+alt+f7 to return to my x-session from tty causes my netbook to go to suspend, anyone know how to fix this?
<Sanus> chogydan: so confused.
<ChogyDan> Sanus: did you mount /dev?
<joschi> Sanus: so, seperate partitions for /, /var, /usr, /home and /tmp?
<Sanus> joschi: chogydan: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /
<joschi> Sanus: mount these at the respective mount points (e.g. /mnt, /mnt/var, /mnt/usr and so on)
<joschi> Sanus: also mount /mnt/proc and /mnt/dev
<Sanus> chogydan: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt is what I did
<joschi> Sanus: then chroot into /mnt
<Sanus> joschi: okay
<aaal3> stuff
<ChogyDan> Sanus: do everything that joschi is telling you
<joschi> Sanus: give me all your money
<joschi> scnr ;)
<Sanus> joschi: I'm broke anyway
<Sanus> joschi: Anyway, how do I mount all of those/unmount it first?
<inti> how can i prevent the updates program to keep popping up?
 * mjkjr just switched from vista to ubuntu.  Favorite feature so far 'Workspaces'
<erUSUL> inti: disable it in the startup apps ?
<comradekingu> bazhang: /lucid/beta1 works, so I reported it to the mailinglist owner
<joschi> Sanus: given you booted the live cd. now open a root shell with `sudo su -` or prefix every command with `sudo`
<bazhang> comradekingu, nice work thanks
<bazhang> joschi, sudo -i is preferable
<inti> erUSUL , is not only at startup, is constant
<b33tfr33kr> ukebane, leonardo, kick over to ctrl+alt+f1 and login.  then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "sudo Xorg -configure" then "sudo startx"
<erUSUL> inti: if it is not running it will not pop up
<joschi> Sanus: now run `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt`, `mount /dev/sdbX /mnt/usr`, `mount /dev/sdY /mnt/var` (with X and Y being the respective partitions)
<inti> ok i will check that, thanx
<joschi> Sanus: to mount procfs and devfs run `mount -t proc none /mnt/proc` and  `mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev`
<joschi> bazhang: thanks
<b33tfr33kr> ukebane, leonardo, kick over to ctrl+alt+f1 and login.  then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "sudo Xorg -configure" then "sudo startx"
<Sanus> joschi: the only other things are sdb2 and sdb5
<joschi> Sanus: it is really important, that /mnt/var and /mnt/usr are the right partitions
<joschi> Sanus: when /dev/sdb1 is your root-partition (e.g. '/'), you can peek at /mnt/etc/fstab
<bill> hello
<Sanus> joschi: I'm beyond confused.  How do I do that?
<ukebane> b33tfr33kr: figured that part out ;), it created a what looks like default file in my home directory, so I can go edit it now
<Sanus> wait
<Sanus> I'm stupid
<joschi> Sanus: e. g. `less /mnt/etc/fstab` when /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt
<cgabriel> Hi all, can anyone help me with a installed drivers issued on Ubuntu 9.10?
<liunx> hello
<b33tfr33kr> ukebane, perfect.  keep a backup in case you mess up.
<b33tfr33kr> hi liunx
<liunx> say..., cgabriel
<liunx> may be i can help you
<Sanus> joschi: It's still saying that there's only one installation
<liunx> hi b33tfr33kr
<cgabriel> ok im trying to installed a LifeView LR214 to used with MythTv
<Sanus> joschi: not installation, and not one, wait a sec, I'm not being intelligent gimme a sec
<ukebane> bbl
<liunx> then?
<Sanus> joschi: Okay, /proc is the only one that shows up anywhere on this list.  Which is weird.  Yeah, no, nothing else is showing up.
<Sanus> joschi: Why shouldn't just mounting the whole big ol' partition work?  Cause they don't have separate partitions, it's all in one thing.
<joschi> Sanus: the fstab only contains a line with /proc?
<cgabriel> liunx: ok im trying to installed a LifeView LR214 to used with MythTv
<joschi> Sanus: if you have everything installed on one big partition, that's fine
<fr3nzy> Ctrl + Alt + F1 doesn't switch me to the command line, sure it does stop the gdm, but I'm unable to do anything. Any ideas why that might be the case?
<Sanus> joschi: Okay!  yay!
<bazhang> joschi, iirc he has two hard drives, not sure if he has installed os-prober or not
<joschi> Sanus: it's just about mounting your linux partitions to be able to chroot into your local system
<abhi_nav> Sanus: still not soved? so sad :-(
<Sanus> It does say I'm root@ubuntu~#
<Sanus> abhi_nav: like... 20 hours and going.  Woo.
<b33tfr33kr> haha Sanus
<abhi_nav> Sanus: best of luck: ha haa haaa :P :D
<Sanus> abhi_nav: got the... one thing solved... like.... 4 hours ago.
<joschi> Sanus: would have been easier to reinstall ;)
<Sanus> so tired.
<Sanus> I did
<Sanus> I have been reinstalling
<abhi_nav> Sanus: hmm
<Sanus> it just... doesn't woooooork
<abhi_nav> fr3nzy its Ctrl + Alt + F2
<Sanus> Hey, osprober works.
<Sanus> So, why can't grub get os_prober to work?
<bazhang> Sanus, its fixed?
<abhi_nav> Sanus: because its grub :P
<fr3nzy> abhi_nav none of the f1 through f6 work.
<abhi_nav> fr3nzy not f1 to f6 its Ctrl + Alt + F2 in ubuntu
<Sanus> bazhang: god no.
<Tobarja> where's the preferred place to set user environment vars? (EMAIL, EDITOR, etc)
<abhi_nav> fr3nzy it works for me (but not always, sometimes goes blank and then i have to restart :-(   )
<Sanus> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<Sanus> Also, Grub2 was made by the devil.
<bazhang> Sanus, did you install os-prober?
<Sanus> was already installed
<guntbert> abhi_nav: why wouldn't ctrl+alt+F1 work too?
<fr3nzy> As far as I know there are 6 console clients running, and yes, none of them, even the one under f2, is working. I can't get to the command line, just the blank screen and a cursor.
<abhi_nav> guntbert: dont know
<bazhang> Sanus, its not installed, its optional
<ChogyDan> abhi_nav: do you have an f-lock button?
<guntbert> abhi_nav: because here it certainly works :-)
<abhi_nav> ChogyDan: yes
<Sanus>  bazhang: It said I already had it, after apt-getting for it
<abhi_nav> guntbert: :)
<ChogyDan> abhi_nav: have you tried fiddling with that?
<bazhang> abhi_nav, it certainly works, please dont misinform others
<abhi_nav> ChogyDan: yes, i said sometimes ctrl + alt + f2 works for me. and sometimes not. and when sometimes it not then it close graphical interface and in process to go to command prompt but it caant. it just hangs in between and then i have to restart
<bazhang> abhi_nav, then you have an issue with your system
<Sanus> RAWR
<SanderX> Hello, I am trying to boot Ubuntu 10.4 and it loads, but when it is supposed to go to the desktop it just shows some black stripes and other graphic error stuff. I am using a ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650, is this a driver error?
<Sanus> Cannot find a list of partitions!
<Sanus> Rawr.
<Sanus> rawr times infinity
<FloodBot3> Sanus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<singh> Hi
<bazhang> SanderX, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<xangua> !lucid | SanderX
<ubottu> SanderX: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<SanderX> okay
<ghost_> Hi all
<singh> Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 beta1
<bazhang> singh, #ubuntu+1 please
<alght> aurilliance? ty i used a sound recorder but the test there also fail
<joschi> Sanus: is /proc (in the chroot, /mnt/proc from the outside) and /dev (in the crhoot, /mnt/dev from the outside) correctly mounted?
<Sanus> joschi: I think, it has Ubuntu down... but how do I get it to find it's windows body?
<ghost_> Hey does anyone use the Kodak ESP3250I cant find any linux reviews on it
<singh> bazhang: I do not understand what you meant
<bazhang> singh, the channel for lucid support is #ubuntu+1
<singh> ok I see
<Sanus> joschi: do I just mount --bind /usr /mnt/usr?
<Guest57602> alght: pavucontrol - PulseAudio Volume Control
<b33tfr33kr_> singh, #ubuntu-offtopic is just chat if that strikes your fancy
<Zteam> Hi
<joschi> Sanus: no
<Sanus> joschi Okay, what do I do?
<alght> guest ? where do i look in it?
<joschi> Sanus: when you have everything in one big partition, /mnt/usr already has the correct files
<Sanus> joschi Right, so then chroot into /mnt, right?
<Guest57602> alght: apt-cache search
<Sanus> Why is it still "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."?
<joschi> Sanus: I'd run `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg` *inside* the chroot environment
<joschi> Sanus: if this works, take a look at your grub.cfg
<mikelifeguard> How can I count how many files are in a directory from the command line?
<joschi> Sanus: if it looks sane, create a custom grub config snippet for your windows. e.g. like described in http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<crs> Hi there. How can I disable default sound while starting system?
<joschi> Sanus: then run the grub-mkconfig command again. it *should* work
<alght> ok is any 1 here able to talk in messenger need help with skpe audio
<joschi> Sanus: if not, go to sleep and try it again tomorrow.
<Zteam> I recently added umask 077 my /etc/profile to prevent other users from reading my files, this works great but now everytime i add a repository the system can't read the new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<fr3nzy> No one has any ideas why ctrl+alt+(f1 through f6) doesn't switch me properly to the command line mode? All I get is a blank screen and a blinking cursor. I can return to the desktop mode with ctrl+alt+f7 though.
<ukebane> woops, errored after changing xorg.conf, I accidentally put the same section in twice without closing it, lol
<hellyeah> in #debian
<Guest57602> mikelifeguard: ls |wc -l
<Zteam> Is there any easy way to fix this, without have to change the umask again?
<virginisland> guys having a problem i want to dual boot on a mac but get this error when partitioning   http://grab.by/3bFm
<coop> pretty sure its just cheap speakers, but sound on netbook is very muffled, even with ear phones- not very loud. is this a hardware issue or can it be fixed w software?
<mikelifeguard> Guest57602: great, thanks
<root_> quit
<Zteam> anyone have a fix for my problem?
<coop> sound OUTPUT is internal audio analog stereo btw
<joschi> Zteam: no. but setting your home directory to 0700 should be sufficient. so nobody can read or write files in it, even if they are 0777.
<mernilio> greetings fellow friends!
<joschi> Zteam: so change your umask back to 022 ;)
<bazhang> mernilio, ni
<Sanus> brb
<mernilio> bazhang: ni? What the hell is _that_ suppose to meen?
<b33tfr33kr> hello mernilio
<bazhang> mernilio, hi; did you have a support question
<qweqwe> i am having some refresh rate problem with my screen , the max value that i have is 60hrz i have ati driver and LG24 , any idea how i can solve the problem with my refresh rate ?
<virginisland> can somoene help  http://grab.by/3bFm
<Zteam> joschi: yes, but I thought it would be nice to have this by default all users
<mernilio> bazhang: actually i had a question. Why is X so fucking slow?
<virginisland> trying to dual boot linux iwth mac
<bazhang> mernilio, that language is not acceptable here
<joschi> Zteam: then your only possibility is to chmod the created files manually each time
<b33tfr33kr> mernilio, chill out dude.
<mernilio> well im from a arab counry. bear with me..
<bazhang> mernilio, that means nothing
<Zteam> joschi: I was afraid of that
<Guest57602> mernilio: How much memory do you have?
<Zteam> :p
<liunx> it does not matter mernilio
<ChogyDan> mernilio: how to you know it is slow?  What exactly is happening?
<b33tfr33kr> mernilio, #ubuntu-offtopic is for open chat
<mernilio> Guest57602: at the moment.. 194 Mhz.. i know it's slow
<Guest57602> mernilio: How much memory do you have in this system?
<ukebane> b33tfr33kr, the reason I asked about xorg.conf was because my login screen for gnome is 1920x1400 while my maximum resolution is 1280x800. I edited the xorg.conf but that didn't do anything.
<Zteam> joschi: fourtunatly I doesn't need this very badly, I was just curious if there was a way to fix this :-)
<mernilio> normaly  i have around 2 gig.. but not now. Okay?
<Guest57602> mernilio: Is your processor 194MHz?
<ukebane> I also tried changing usplash.conf
<edwardsec> hi people
<edwardsec> somebody know how to install irssi with ssl support?
<Neo2> edwardsec:hi
<qweqwe> any idea with my refresh rate problem ?
<mernilio> Guest57602: yes.. im running ubuntu on a headset connected to my brain.
<Guest57602> mernilio: Modern OS's require lots of memory and a fast processor.  They all have become more and more resource hungry.
<bazhang> mernilio, please stop that
<bazhang> mernilio, if you have a genuine support question then ask
<mernilio> Im asian, and therfore in you mind "gifted" ;-)
<Guest57602> mernilio: Very good.  Your issues will be better received on the OT channel.
<gundas> hi all, i have a file and folder permissions issue. how can i set up all my files and directories so that the files and directories can be read, written and executed by user "A" and user "B" who belong to group "USERS"?
<vargadanis> hello... what packages are there for opengl, glu and sdl dev for C?
<llutz> gundas: chgrp -R suers /path/
<vargadanis> meaning I'd like to be able to: #include <gl.h>, #include <glu.h> and do #include <SDL.h>
<llutz> users*
<erUSUL> vargadanis: mesa libs
<gundas> llutz: yerp, how about permissions and owners?
<vargadanis> erUSUL, really? O_o, ok
<gundas> do I need to worry about owners?
<gabriel> Hi all, im trying to installed a LifeView LR214 to used with MythTv
<erUSUL> !find glut
<ubottu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev, celestia-glut, glut-doc (and 13 others)
<llutz> gundas: you said "your files/dirs" so i assume you are owner
<llutz> gundas: sudo chown -R $you:users /path/          to set user to $you
<b33tfr33kr> man, i keep lagging out!  ukebane, try this link: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+spec/gnome-login-resolution
<gundas> llutz: well there are multiple owners but if i set the group to USERS that means both users A and B have access yer?
<gundas> llutz: be it the user is A or B
<gundas> llutz: be it the user who owns it is A or B
<llutz> gundas: all members of group "users" have access
<gundas> llutz: cool! what about permissions i.e. chmod
<masanderi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNQ1gz8426c
<llutz> gundas: set like you need, likely 775/664
<abhi_nav> !details | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ukebane> b33tfr33kr, I kept that in mind, so I only specified the one resolution in Xorg.conf
<ukebane> (1280x800(
<ukebane> )*
<freewarephantom> what is up
<gabriel> im trying to installed a LifeView LR214 to used with MythTv on Ubuntu 9.10, My TV does not detect the card.
<Guest57602> gundas: How about setting asside a special shared directory for those users?
<guntbert> !hi | freewarephantom
<ubottu> freewarephantom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ariza__> anybody ever install eclipse in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !info eclipse | ariza__
<ubottu> ariza__: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<andrew________> Having problems installing dropbox.. Whenever I start it, it just says I don't have the proprietary daemon
<andrew________> Any suggestions?
<Guest57602> gundas: Here is some discussion that might be interesting to you: http://www.darkcoding.net/software/unix-shared-directory-permissions-guid-and-umask/
<rothchild> is anyone getting satisfactory performance with BBC Iplayer and an Nvidia 5200fx gfx card?
<rocket16> Hello all,
<Fisherman> hi
<spenny>  /part
<spenny> \part
<cece> /quit
<abhi_nav> spenny: no space before /
<rocket16> Hello Fisherman. My friend has a PC with Ubuntu 9.10, and has NVidia Card, and I told him to activate Extra effects. But now, he needs to download drivers, so without downloading drivers, can he do the effects?
<abhi_nav> !patience | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rsk> rocket16 no
<scott___> ?
<rocket16> rsk: Thanks, then is this the only way?
<rsk> rocket16 yes
<rocket16> rsk: My Laptop has no cards, still I can enable 3D Effects, so why can't his be pissible?
<rocket16> rsk: * possible
<rsk> rocket16 evert pc has a videocard
<rsk> every*
<Azelphur> rsk: wrong
<rocket16> rsk: Mine one does not have Graphic card
<rocket16> Azelphur: I agree
<rsk> rocket16 then how does the signal get sent to the display?
<Azelphur> rocket16: but that said, if you don't have graphics hardware, how do you expect to see the 3d effects?
<Azelphur> what's the point in enabling them (if that's even possible) if you don't have no graphics device
<Azelphur> and I doubt you can enable them without graphics hardware that supports 3d acceleration tbh
<disappearedng> I want to find where the sudo apt-get install science-linguistics is installed
<disappearedng> whereis merely points to the executable
<Guest57602> disappearedng: dpkg -L science-linguistics
<rocket16> rsk: But cards may not have 3d accelerations
<abhi_nav> rocket16: whats the pc configuration?
<rocket16> Anyway, I think downloading drivers is the best way.
<abhi_nav> :-(
<Aaal3> How can i get a ubuntu cloak?
<disappearedng> #freenode
<bazhang> !member > Aaal3
<ubottu> Aaal3, please see my private message
<rocket16> Sorry, connection terminated
<rocket16> In Ubuntu 9.10, can extra login screens be activated?
<ubuntu> question is 64 bit ubuntu going to work flawless on a fresh install? i am looking at the software issues any? like in the repos? and java and flash, i was reading in the fourms about having to do some fancy command-line stuff to get flash working? the posts look to be better than a year old, or is that not an issue anymore?
<rocket16> In Ubuntu 9.10, can extra login screens be activated?
<rocket16> Or, can't the default login screen in Ubuntu be changed?
 * rocket16 waits
<schiellerup> how do i form my Harddisc, from Ubunto to NTFS ?
<bazhang> schiellerup, using gparted live cd ?
<bazhang> schiellerup, presumably you mean format and repartition
<schiellerup> i don't have Gparted live CD, but i have Gparted installed
<augustl> Reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ - linux-openvz isn't in apt. Do I have to add some sources or something?
<dsnyders> schiellerup, personally, I wouldn't use linux to format NTFS
<augustl> this is on a freshly installed ubuntu server, I did run apt-get update
<bazhang> schiellerup, its a 60mb download and does ntfs just fine
<schiellerup> I have installed Ubuntu, to check it out, but i more like to use WINDOWS again. Ubuntu, have changed my Harddisc file system, to a non-windows. so i have to change my harddisc, to a NTFS
<danopia> the Windows installers that i seen offer to reformat the disk
<BoondoKLife> schiellerup: Just reinstall windoes, that should formation it for you.
<bazhang> schiellerup, well format via windows installer then
<BoondoKLife> schiellerup: You may have to tell it to delete the partition first in the installer.
<schiellerup> nope, i have tried. it says that it isen't a NTFS file stystem, so i cant
<edwardsec> somebody know how to install irssi with ssl support?
<schiellerup> ok, im gonna try it now then
<BoondoKLife> schiellerup: Do you have an ubuntu live cd? if so pop it in and use the try ubuntu. Then just format it to fat32. Surely the installer you have will atleast recognize that and allow you to format it.
<augustl> anyone on openvz?
<Arthur___> question is 64 bit ubuntu going to work flawless on a fresh install? i am looking at the software issues any? like in the repos? and java and flash, i was reading in the forums about having to do some fancy command-line stuff to get flash working? the posts look to be better than a year old, or is that not an issue any more?
<richthegeek> Arthur__: mostly, yes. But you have to install Flash in a specific way to make it click
<richthegeek> on that note, does anyone know
<juboba> uhm
<richthegeek> how to get Flash working (clicking) on 64-bit?
<juboba> Arthur___: I did it once
<juboba> but can't remember specifically
<juboba> BUT
<juboba> I had to come back to 32bits
<richthegeek> wow Mogwai on Newsnight .... O_o
<Amadiro> I just installed the flashplugin from the repo, and everything worked.
<danopia> richthegeek, you have to get adobe's latest official flash plugin
<Amadiro> And I haven't found anything else that didn't work so far either
<richthegeek> danopia: form the repo or the web?
<danopia> i think i used a script to get it from their website
<Arthur___> well i have a 64 bit computer now and wanted to know if flash works like installing ubuntu-restricted-xtras or am i going to have to do a walk around?
<juboba> because of a printer driver issue, If you go 64bit you have to change everything to 64. I don't know if now there is more software for 64bits...
<Amadiro> Arthur___, apt-get install flashplugin-installer and you should be set.
<Arthur___> well there is only one way to find out c ya in a few... ;)
<BoondoKLife> Arthur___: I run 64 on two laptops and dont have an issue other than cbs.com wont let you watch videos. Wifey loves them soaps.
<canthus13> How do I remove all uninstalled packages?
<juboba> canthus13:  with synaptic or in the terminal with: sudo apt-get remove [package_name]
<richthegeek> canthus13: sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get clean
<canthus13> richthegeek: Apt-get clean is what I'm missing. :)
<canthus13> Thanks.
<Richiie> Hello i am having problem whit a hard drive
<augustl> what should I use for virtualizing/sandboxing? Neither openvz, kvm or xen seems to have an a-z guide on getting up and running.
<juboba> does ubuntu tell you that?
<juboba> Sun VirtualBox
<richthegeek> augustl: package is "virtualbox-ose"
<augustl> is there any openvz alternatives? I don't actually need virtualization, I just want sandboxing
<Richiie> im having problem whit fdisk im trying to format my hard drive but neither Gparted can do the trick or fdisk /dev/sda1 it only says unable to read /dev/sda1
<richthegeek> Richiie: try using a liveCD and the gparted on that
<Richiie> richthegeek: i tried that but i am only getting errors
<richthegeek> Richiie: are the drives exotice in any way?
<Richiie> richthegeek: i cant even boot the gparted live cd when it tries to enter my hard drive i get some kind of i/o buffer errors
<marcus_> I am currently multibooting using Mint & Ubuntu. In GParted, how can I see which one is Ubuntu and which is Mint? I have sda1 and sda6.
<Richiie> richthegeek: i cant even mount my hard drive
<Richiie> is it totally fragged ?
<richthegeek> Richiie: sounds like they are failing/failed then
<Richiie> richthegeek: yes but how can i just confirm if its totally fragged if i cant neither mount it or fdisk wont do the trick ?
<richthegeek> Richiie: if you can't mount it, it's fragged
<richthegeek> Richiie: if you are lucky, your BIOS will be able to read the SMART data from the disks
<Richiie> i can boot whit the ubuntu 9.10 live cd but when i try to install it i set it to automatically just put in all but then after 15 % i get inpit /output error durin read on /dev/sda
<swergas> salut
<Richiie> richthegeek: no problem if i lose my data on the file system or the drive
<Richiie> i just want a working operating system on it,  but okay thanks then i know its 120% fragged ?
<richthegeek> Richiie: try opening "System > Preferences > DIsk Uitility" on teh live CD
<Richiie> richthegeek: okay then ?
<richthegeek> Richiie: sorry, Admin... it should tell you if the disk is healthy/failing/failed
<Richiie> richthegeek: well i can see the Disk 492 GB but where can i detect if its failing ?
<chiggavel> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<swergas> I have a problem, my Nautilus doesn't support sftp in path anymore :( (same for sftp favorite places) any idea ?
<Richiie> richthegeek: should i try to create file system via Disk utillity ?
<richthegeek> Richiie: no, just that Disk Utility will confirm the health of the disks
<Richiie> richthegeek: do i need to press any button to see the health ?
<richthegeek> select the relevant harddisks
<richthegeek> it should have a SMART Status with a coloured icon in the mid right
<histo> swergas: is ssh installed?
<Richiie> richthegeek: yes and then ? i tried now to create ext3 filesystem but i get the error message Daemon is inhilbited
<richthegeek> Richiie: what is it saying? Healthy or Failing?
<richthegeek> Richiie: if the light isn't green, that disk is gone
<swergas> histo: yes
<ukebane> Question: if I install apache, it doesn't publish immediatly does it? (because I want to use it for local testing only)
<histo> swergas: make sure you have sftp at a terminal type in which sftp
<Richiie> richthegeek: can you show a pic? what light ?
<richthegeek> Richiie: one moment, i'll upload one in about 2 minutes
<swergas> histo: /usr/bin/sftp
<richthegeek> Richiie: http://richthegeek.dyndns.info:62/diskutil.png
<swergas> histo: it ceased to work after an update
<Richiie> richthegeek: okay, because i can just say that scheme is unknown and SMART is not available on /dev/sda
<mray> hi there! - assuming i install the lucid beta now - will i be able to automatically update to the IDENTICAL lucid when it is released later?
<histo> swergas: hrm..
<histo> swergas: what version of ubuntu
<bazhang> mray, yes
<mray> (just by a update)
<richthegeek> Richiie: then the disk is *definitely* broken, fragged, borked, destroyed, gone, and no longer living
<dsnyders> Richiie, SMART is not available??? How old is the drive?
<swergas> histo: jaunty
<richthegeek> mray: yes.
<Richiie> dsnyders: 1 year
<histo> swergas: how are you using it in nautilus so I can test?
<histo> swergas: also I would try from the command line to make sure its not an issue with networking or something on thej remote end.
<Richiie> dsnyders: yeah it says SMART is not available on /dev/sda
<swergas> histo: sftp://grimaud@www.dil.univ-mrs.fr/home/grimaud
<mray> bazhang, richthegeek: thanks
<swergas> histo: i use it like that
<dsnyders> Richiie, I find that very odd.
<histo> swergas: how are you going to that location in nautilus
<Richiie> dsnyders: well the point is its my friends computer he got himself an virus i think then i tried to install windows on it but obviously he failed and then i want to save the filesystem but i can not mount the disk
<histo> swergas: nvm i'm in lucid so nautilus is different.
<richthegeek> dsnyders, Richiie: if SMART is not available, fdisk and parted give you errors, and you can't write to it... the disk is broken. There is no more conclusive combination of issues
<Richiie> or Gparted live wont do the trick neither can fdisk read from it
<richthegeek> Richiie: it's like I was stood over a dead body holding a knife and covered in blood... There is only one possibility
<Richiie> and when i automatically want to install ubuntu live cd, you know autiomatically partitonate after 15 % i get error message saying input / output error read on the disk
<swergas> histo: from the address bar on top of the window, or from bookmarks in the very top menu
<BoondoKLife> Richiie: Sounds like you might have a bad disk
<Richiie> BoondoKLife: probably yeah i just want to confirm that its totally dead
<swergas> histo: it tells me "Nautilus doesn't recognize sftp places" (translation may vary, i'm using it in french)
<Richiie> Linux Mint 8 live cd wont work, Gparted Live wont work, Gparted program wont work, disk utillity dont want to Create filesystem and Fdisk cant Read from the Disk and i cant mount it
<BoondoKLife> Richiie: Check out his thread, has some good ideas to try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867611
<CQ> hello, I have a sata cage where I can hotplug drives, the MB supports it, do I need to do anything special, or just plug and unplug the drives?
<richthegeek> Richiie: why are you still asking? It's as conclusive as can be.. the disk is absolutely totally utterly broken and gone
<Richiie> and i cant install from live CD whit automatically Partitionating, and i find that really odd i get the error message Input/output error during read on /Dev/sda
<swergas> histo: ssh works from commandline i just tested
<Milp> how do i make nano not replace chars but rather insert ones?
<swergas> histo: my problem is maybe linked to the fact that it doesnt mount drives anymore when plugged
<Appetite> press insert on keyboard Milp
<Milp> the keyboard of the device has no insert key :/
<ukebane> Milp, no "ins" key either?
<Milp> nope, its running on a smartphone
<Milp> oh wait theres a special key menu
<Milp> thanks anyways lol
<Richiie> richthegeek: thank you for your time,
<Richiie> richthegeek: it is probably dead then, thanks for all of your time
<pat_> allo
<pat_> french speaking please !!!
<richthegeek> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<bazhang> pat_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ukebane> Milp, which one was it?
<denis> hi
<denis> i can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst in 10.04
<bazhang> denis, its using grub2, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<CyL> how is 10.04 beta going?
<denis> wonderful
<denis> ok
<ukebane> supposedly it released yesterday didn't it?
<denis> 18
<CyL> I know it is still beta, but is it usefull?
<kacper> #ubuntu-pl
<Osorpoca> wenassssssssss
<Lonely_Troll> Hello everyone!!!11 Please, don't stand up!!!
<Osorpoca> qué tal está la peña?
<bazhang> ukebane, you can check the topic in #ubuntu+1
<richthegeek> CyL: yes
<richthegeek> CyL: I am using it right now. It's lovely, bar the mountain of bugs that you have to swerve
<richthegeek> CyL: mostly to do with using the Nouveau driver tbf
<CyL> I mean, I'm going to deploy ubuntu in a few machines, and I wouldn 't like to deploy 9.10 now, and need to upgrade in less than two months...
<CyL> Do you think it is safe to deplay 10.04 right now?
<almoxarife> i am not ready to upgrade to lucid, what's in it that would be worthwhile to update karmic to?
<richthegeek> CyL: you'll have issues across multiple machines
<bazhang> CyL, lucid discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 please
<richthegeek> CyL: best to wait until release if you don't have the time/will to babysit each of them for a while
<CyL> bazhang: okay... didn't know about that...
<richthegeek> bazhang: I think we are almost done, and he is getting help here?
<qweqwe> i am having some refresh rate problem with my screen , the max value that i have is 60hrz i have ati driver and LG24 , any idea how i can solve the problem with my refresh rate ?
<bazhang> richthegeek, with lucid?
<dsnyders> CyL, Is there a specific problem with 9.10, or have you caught a bad case of update-itis?
<richthegeek> bazhang: yes it's about Lucid, but it's basically over now and he is not struggling for help. Plus the channel is eerily quiet atm anyway.
<babyju> hello..do I need to reboot for the system to reread my changes to sudoers? Can't I kill hup or restart some service
<G_A_C> babyju: no restart/HUP is needed
<llutz> babyju: just re-login the user changes apply to
<bazhang> richthegeek, the proper channel is #ubuntu+1 for lucid, thanks
<CyL> dsnyders: no problem, it is just that I'll be deploying a new install on a few macines, and I wouldn 't like to deplay it now, and have to upgrade in those same machines in less than two months
<bolex> Running WinXP in Virtualbox makes everything else really slow (naturally). Running it and then changing its nice value to 20 solves this. Currently my VBox launcher icon startsup the machine automatically but if i do gksu nice then it does VBox as admin as well and can't find the machine anymore. I think the solution is to run it normally & renice the process. Any ideas?
<abhi_nav> G_A_C: what is HUP?
<richthegeek> bazhang: the point of getting people to move over to +1 is to stop "off-topic" becoming the norm, stop lucid questions flooding this one, and so that people who know can help best in the place they are. This is one question, it's specific and short, and there is almost no other conversation occurring.
<G_A_C> abhi_nav: it's the "hangup" signal, which can be used to force some daemonised processes to re-read their configuration files on disk without restarting them (which could cause service disruptions)
<abhi_nav> G_A_C: how?
<G_A_C> abhi_nav: "how?" as in....?
<abhi_nav> G_A_C: just can you give example?
<abhi_nav> G_A_C: how to hangup?
<dsnyders> CyL, If everything is working fine there's no need to upgrade.  You could happily run 9.10 for years.
<G_A_C> abhi_nav: kill -HUP $PID
<G_A_C> abhi_nav: possibly killall -HUP $NAME as well but I've never tried that
<abhi_nav> G_A_C: hmm, thank you
<G_A_C> abhi_nav: you're welcome
<llutz> G_A_C: works too
<abhi_nav> G_A_C: :-)
<babyju> thanks G_A_C and llutz. I added a local group ALL=(ALL) ALL but I seem to not be getting the additional commands available to the non-root user.
<almoxarife> kill -9 -1 works for me abhi_nav
<babyju> How can I tell the non-root user got the new sudoers reference of ALL
<abhi_nav> almoxarife: it works for me too. but is it HUP as described by G_A_C?
<White> How do I connect Ubuntu computer to Vista to transfer files?
<G_A_C> babyju: is your line properly formatted?
<guntbert> bolex: and why not just nice VirtualBox ?
<G_A_C> babyju: "%group ALL=(ALL) ALL" works for me, FYI
<babyju> G_A_C, I used visudo
<abhi_nav> !samba | White
<ubottu> White: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bolex> gruntbert: ?
<bolex> guntbert: You mean without the sudo?
<bolex> oh wait
<White> I have samba installed, and it lets windows talk to ubuntu, but i cant get to vista...
<guntbert> bolex: yes
<almoxarife> White: you need to share a folder in both, samba takes care of the ubuntu share
<abhi_nav> White: ????? whats the difference between windows and vista then?
<bolex> guntbert: Ahh! :)
<White> i just said windows instead of vista
<bolex> guntbert: Thanks!
<G_A_C> babyju: what's the line you're having problems with?
<White> i need to share a folder in both? install samba on vista?
<ghost> hi
<guntbert> bolex: np -- anyone can increase the niceness of a program
<almoxarife> White: vista must be seen by ubuntu to share, samba on ubuntu
<babyju> %consoleadmins ALL=(ALL) ALL
<White> i look through the network on ubuntu and it see's vista, but it says it cant retrieve a share server list, or something like that
<G_A_C> babyju: and if you're logged in as the account you want to use, what does the output of "id" from a command line show?
<lusitanius> greetings ! is there any specific channel for wireless related issues ?
<babyju> I did useradd -u 501 -G consoledmins username
<almoxarife> White: does vista see ubuntu?
<White> yes
<pablo> ola
<G_A_C> try logging out and back in again and try that. it sounds like you've taken the right steps (adding the user to the right group etc) but group memberships are only applied when you first login
<babyju> uid=501(aedwardsx) gid=501(aedwardsx) groups=501(aedwardsx),5000(consoleadmins)
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<almoxarife> white: make one of your user folders a shared folder, say ''public'??
<White> yea, public downloads, to be precise...but once i hit share, and then search for shared folders and files, and vista says, None Found...
<almoxarife> white: when did you install samba?
<llutz> babyju: wouldn't it have been easier, just to add you users to "admin"? now you have 2 groups with identical sudo-right
<White> umm, last night
<hdpb> how do i connect to the internet via terminal?  i have no mouse/touchpad control
<Wallace> I have 2 external/USB HDDs, which, via fstab, mount when my box comes up.  These live on sdb1 and sdc1.  Recently, I rebooted, and they appear to have swapped, so the contents of my "parition A" and "parition B" appear to have effectivly exchanged contents.  Is there any way that I can ensure that these drives appear on the same device at each boot?
<almoxarife> white: I got issues here now, some one else may help you
<erUSUL> hdpb: it depends on what type of connection you have wifi to router?
<G_A_C> Wallace: you can mount them by UUID rather than device name if they're mounted in fstab
<White> ok
<Wallace> GAC: how do I find out the UUID?
<hdpb> wifi wap
<G_A_C> Wallace: I can't remember how to read the UUID though ;)
<White> thanks for trying
<llutz> Wallace: blkid
<babyju> G_A_C, True. I think it's logical.
<Wallace> k, thx gac/llutz :)
<hdpb> erUSUL:  wifi with wap encryption
<erUSUL> hdpb: that complicates things quite you have to use wpa_suplicant by hand
<ranjan> can any body can tell me how to share internet conection from ubuntu macine to an xp macine i am having an private set of values for this . .. on my ubuntu macine .. any help would be of great help ..
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * matelot does updating WINE require re-install of apps ?
<erUSUL> !ics | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erUSUL> matelot: no
<matelot> erUSUL: thanks, how to update WINE ?
<hdpb> erUSUL: what if i go wired to the router?
<matelot> erUSUL: nm, I found it
<erUSUL> hdpb: that should be as easy as « sudo dhclient eth0 »
<erUSUL> matelot: wine mantains its own ppa with up to date packages
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bazhang> thought it was listed in #winehq
<hdpb> erUSUL: eth"zero"?
<erUSUL> hdpb: correct that should be the iface name of your ethernet port
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I'm having some problems with my internet connection. Sometimes the connection fails and any of the services(aMSN, Chrome or Firefox) works because the host can't be resolved but if I just restart the computer everything comes to normal again and I also checked with other computers at my LAN and for them this problem never happens. The connection still working while my computer can't resolve the hosts.
<carlosgaldino> Any idea about what it can be?
<YurtleTheTurtle> can anyone recommend a guide to follow for full system encryption?
<abhi_nav> YurtleTheTurtle: try truecrypt
<researcher1> where can I get a list of commands on networking?
<abhi_nav> researcher1: http://www.linuxguide.it/command_line/linux_commands_en.html
<YurtleTheTurtle> abhi_nav, i use truecrypt for my 2nd and 3rd hdd, but I'm looking for the primary hdd to be encrypted as well, and as far as I know truecyrpt only provides primary drive encryption for windows
<researcher1> thanks Abhi_nav
<skyze> eae
<abhi_nav> researcher1: :D
<abhi_nav> YurtleTheTurtle: yah may be. just read their manual completly
<skyze> alguem fala portugues /
<skyze> ?
<guntbert> !pt | skyze
<ubottu> skyze: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jaypur> skydrome, #ubuntu-br
<skydrome> fail
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I'm having some problems with my internet connection. Sometimes the connection fails and any of the services(aMSN, Chrome or Firefox) works because the host can't be resolved but if I just restart the computer everything comes to normal again and I also checked with other computers at my LAN and for them this problem never happens. The connection still working while my computer can't resolve the hosts.
<jaypur> skydrome, hahaha rlx
<skydrome> :)
<skyze> #ubuntu-br
<jaypur> skydrome, go there :)
<jaypur> skydrome, type /j #ubuntu-br
<skydrome> k
<abhi_nav> skyze /join #ubuntu-br
<skyze> Flws
<abhi_nav> flws means?
<Blackbird> I shall guess "thank you" in some weird abbreviation
<abhi_nav> Blackbird :-)
<carlosgaldino> flws, means "Bye"
<abhi_nav> carlosgaldino: oohh, I see, hmm
<Blackbird> if you are not assuming that, how did you gather such an assumption?
<abhi_nav> Blackbird: you are talking to me?
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I'm having some problems with my internet connection. Sometimes the connection fails and any of the services(aMSN, Chrome or Firefox) works because the host can't be resolved but if I just restart the computer everything comes to normal again and I also checked with other computers at my LAN and for them this problem never happens. The connection still working while my computer can't resolve the hosts.
<spirosvii> exei asxolh8ei kaneis me to https://www.taxisnet.gr/web/default2.html ? den mporw na kanw login re gmt
<spirosvii> oops wrong room
<Blackbird> abhi_nav: No, to carlosgaldino.
<Ashok> how modify photos in ubuntu 9.10 im new to ubuntu any one help me
<Red_HamsterX> carlosgaldino, is it possible that you have two DHCP servers on your network, one of which is giving the system having problems bad DNS information?
<abhi_nav> Blackbird: ohh yah, sure!!!
<mkquist> Ashok: gimp
<carlosgaldino> Blackbird, what did you say?
<Ashok> mkq
<Blackbird> carlosgaldino: Did you just assume that meant "Bye" or do you actually know how it is?
<Blackbird> Flws doesn't really seem like much more than gibberish or a bizarre abbreviation to me.
<Nijverheid> how do I show the free space left on the filesystem from command-line?
<Ashok> mkquist:what is gimp
<G_A_C> Nijverheid: df -h
<carlosgaldino> Red_HamsterX, yes it's possible because I use the wireless and the wired network at the same time and coincidence or not this problem only happens when the wireless appears offline
<carlosgaldino> Blackbird, I know that because I speak portuguese.
<abhi_nav> !gimp | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<carlosgaldino> Blackbird, it's one slang.
<Nijverheid> G_A_C: thanks ;)
<Red_HamsterX> carlosgaldino, /etc/resolv.conf, which stores DNS lookup information, is probably being overwritten with bogus data whenever the Wireless connection drops and has to be re-established. Start troubleshooting by looking into that or just use one connection type at a time.
<mkquist> Ashok: !gimp
<carlosgaldino> Red_HamsterX, http://pastie.org/878670 that's what i got and when i was using both types i had just the "lan" and the same IP added to the file
<Ashok> to alter pic i need to downloas gimp or what
<Red_HamsterX> carlosgaldino, is that server actually a DNS server?
<Red_HamsterX> Ashok, it should be installed by default. Look under the Graphics menu.
<carlosgaldino> Red_HamsterX, that's the IP for the Router at my LAN here
<Red_HamsterX> carlosgaldino, does it support DNS forwarding?
<Ashok> red_hamsterx:how yo look in graphics menu
<mkquist> Ashok: you looking for image manipulation? then its an option
<Red_HamsterX> Ashok, you might want to join #ubuntu-beginners.
<hexdump_> hey can I delete the files in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<carlosgaldino> Red_HamsterX, I'm not sure but I think it supports.
<Ashok> mkquist:ya pic manipulation
<Ashok> plz tel me step by step
<Guest57602> Ashok: I highly recommend gimp
<hexdump_> Ashok:  what are you trying to do?
<Red_HamsterX> carlosgaldino, it will either need to be configured to point at your ISP's DNS servers or told to advertise your ISP's DNS servers as part of its DHCP process.
<mkquist> Ashok: gimp is like the open source photoshop... id guess
<sick_fox> Ashok, GIMP ;-)
<hexdump_> btw does anyone know if I can delete /var/cache/apt/archives?
<hexdump_> Ashok:  there is a flash program out for linux called moho
<Ashok> hexdump:i want to improve picture clarity
<Red_HamsterX> hexdump_, sudo aptitude clean should handle that for you.
<hexdump_> Red_HamsterX:  cool thanks for the tip
<troo> zz
<carlosgaldino> Red_HamsterX, how?
<Ashok> where is that flash program i mean wr can i find it
<hexdump_> Red_HamsterX:  nice...
<Tom22> Hello. Could someone who is familiar with Yakuake help me?
<hexdump_> Ashok:  read a little bit man
<hexdump_> Ashok:  you can automatically get it
<Red_HamsterX> carlosgaldino, please consult your router's manuals. It varies greatly by manufacturer and model.
<hexdump_> either from flash website plugin or I think you can get it using apt-get install
<Guest57602> Ashok: Digital images that are out of focus are a bit hard to do much with.  If you size them down, they will look a little better but other than that, well you just need something decent to work with.
<hexdump_> Ashok:  you need to make sure your libflashplayer.so is in your firefox plugin directory if you download manually
<hexdump_> Ashok:  Moho is the only flash for linux software I know of
<Ashok> k tc guys
<Ashok> k tx guys
<ugliefrog> how do u take out gnome3 and go back to the previoes gnome
<hexdump_> Ashok:  http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Guest57602> Ashok: But you can always tinker with contrast and brightness and sometimes do some goodl.
<tehbaut> how do I DD to a blank DVD?
<hexdump_> tehbaut: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom_image.iso
<hexdump_> if = input file of= output file
<hexdump_> or I think genisoimage
<tehbaut> er, to, not from
<tehbaut> I wanna backup a recovery partition
<histo> tehbaut: you don't use dd to blank a dvd
<tehbaut> to DVD
<sick_fox> tehbaut I wanna the same thing
<histo> tehbaut: use partimage
<Tom22> Can anyone help me with Yakuake?
<sick_fox> histo, thnx
<histo> tehbaut: sick_fox you can make an image of a drive then just burn it to a disk with cdrecord
<Guest57602> tehbaut: hexdump_ is telling you how to make an ISO image from a DVD that has data on it.
<histo> tehbaut: sick_fox if you just want to backup a dvd there are other ways
<histo> tehbaut: what are you tryign to do exactly?
<hexdump_> Guest57602:  you can make it from a directory too.
<tehbaut> Guest57602: yes, I gathered that
<histo> hexdump_: I don't think dd works on directories
<Guest57602> hexdump_: Yes you are correct.
<DIL> guymager
<coop> have vista/9.10 partitioned for dual boot. but cannot boot into ubuntu partition, if i try reinstalling and go into the linux partitioner, it sees the existing 9.10 installation, just wont boot?
<hexdump_> histo:  you may be right because I've had an error stating "it's a directory" or something
<hexdump_> histo:  what about genisoimage?
<sick_fox> coop try live cd, mount partition and write sudo update-grub2
<medianmajik> coop: is it a grub problem?  Sounds like you installed windows after ubuntu, which could mean it overwrote he grub menu
<hexdump_> I don't see why he just doesn't createa small seperate partition.
<medianmajik> coop: what sick_fox says
<histo> hexdump_: I'm not sure what he is trying to do exactly
<TomLeyton> Hello... I have a question, for some reason my graphics card is not recognizable in the hardware drivers area... what should I do?
<coop> medianmajik: vista first, i can boot from cd and see that grub is instaled
<histo> TomLeyton: what type of card is it?
<ultimate_breakne> code blocks ide of c++ not working on karmic koala
<hexdump_> tehbaut:  use cfdisk but be careful
<medianmajik> TomLeyton: have you tried installing restricted extras?
<hexdump_> tehbaut:  if you are going to be switching between two operating systems maybe make it in FAT
<coop> sick_fox: was thinking grub 2
<sick_fox> coop yes, just update grub too see it correctly
<ugliefrog> help please....i was trying out gnome 3 didnt like it then removed it...now i have no panels....how do i get it back
<tehbaut> hexdump_: I just want to backup this recovery partition, with the ability to restore it later
<ChogyDan> ugliefrog: are you running metacity?
<histo> tehbaut: you can use partimage and make an image of the recover partition. Then just use cdrecord to burn the image to a dvd so that way its backed up
<sick_fox> ugliefrog, have you tried synaptic?
<histo> tehbaut: if you ever have to restore you just use partimage to put it back
<tehbaut> histo: and how do I restore it later... ah, ok
<ultimate_breakne> code blocks ide of c++ not working on karmic koala
<ugliefrog> ChogyDan: I dont think so...i dont know
<ultimate_breakne> code blocks ide of c++ not working on karmic koala
<ultimate_breakne> code blocks ide of c++ not working on karmic koala
<ultimate_breakne> code blocks ide of c++ not working on karmic koala
<histo> !partimage | tehbaut
<FloodBot3> ultimate_breakne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57602> tehbaut: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom_image.iso
<histo> tehbaut: don't use dd
<hexdump_> alright gtg get back to verk
<sick_fox> ultimate_breakne it works on 9.10
<histo> tehbaut: use partimage
<histo> tehbaut: they dont' understand the question completely
<tehbaut> what's the benefit of partimage over dd?
<Time`s_Witness> Hey.. my numpad suddenly stopped working :| And i didn't change the keyboard layout. Any idea what happened ?
<ChogyDan> ugliefrog: have you removed the packages?  how did you install it?
<tehbaut> other than risk
<Rabbitbunny> Time`s_Witness: Numlock?
<histo> tehbaut: dd is a sector for sector copy including the empty space
<histo> tehbaut: partimage is specificaly mad to image partitions and it will only backup the used space.
<Time`s_Witness> nop, not even the + signs work
<Guest57602> tehbaut: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom_image.iso ; cdrecord -v dev=1,0,0 ~/cdrom_image.iso  #May be what you are looking for.
<Time`s_Witness> or the slash
<ugliefrog> apt-get install gnome-shell
<histo> Guest57602: thats not what he is trying to do
<ultimate_breakne> code blocks ide of c++ not working on karmic koala
<ultimate_breakne> kindly help
<histo> Guest57602: he is backign up a recovery partition on the machine not a cd.
<Guest57602> tehbaut: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=~/cdrom_image.iso ; cdrecord -v dev=1,0,0 ~/cdrom_image.iso  #May be what you are looking for.
<histo> tehbaut: let me find you a link explaining partimage
<tehbaut> ok
<Guest57602> histo: Yes, that was a typo, just corrected it.
<Time`s_Witness> my numpad suddenly stopped working :| And i didn't change the keyboard layout, including the /+-* keys, its not about numlock. :S Any idea what happened ?
<mint> what would be your moast recomended moast stable version of ubuntu? which one is easy to configure and has an abillity to run games without lag on a pretty fast computer?
<histo> tehbaut:
<histo> tehbaut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<Guest57602> tehbaut: Where /dev/hda1 is the partition you want to back up.  And where 1,0,0 is the address of  your  DVD burner.
<tehbaut> Otacon22: just out of curiosity... for future reference, what if you have two cd/dvd drives? what does /dev/cdrom become then?
<histo> tehbaut: that will explain partimage. Once you create the image you can backit up on whatever you want.
<callaghan> I tried to establish a remote connection from machine A (Windows) to machine B (Ubuntu) via UltraVNC, but when I connect and move the mouse around and do stuff, although it is happening on machine B, I never see it on the screen of machine A, just the initial screenshot I get right after connecting. Any suggestions?
<mint> what is the moast recommended version of ubuntu? anyone?
<llutz> Guest57602: you don't wanto write an hdd-image raw to cdr
<histo> tehbaut: that link also epxlains dd and why you want to use partimage instead
<sick_fox> mint, depends on many factors
<histo> mint: 9.10 is current 8.04 is LTS
<katakaio> mint: It depends on your needs. If stability is a must, go with the LTS release
<tehbaut> s/Otacon22/OT
<Guest57602> tehbaut: And cdrecore -scanbus   #Will tell you the address to your DVD burner.
<katakaio> mint: If you want the most current release, go with 9.10
<tehbaut> Off Topic: just out of curiosity... for future reference, what if you have two cd/dvd drives? what does /dev/cdrom become then?
<histo> mint: if its just a home machine use 9.10 if its business related or production use 8.04
<Guest57602> tehbaut: cdrecord  #Another typo.
<sick_fox> mint, 9.10 ;-)
<katakaio> mint: I second histo. I like to use 9.10 on my laptop and 8.04 LTS on my server.
<histo> tehbaut: usually cdrom1 or cdrom2 etc... my system uses /dev/sr0
<tehbaut> I can't trust typos :P
<mint> but , mint is so messy and crash , and even quake 3 lags
<tehbaut> histo: ok, thanks
<mint> my graphic card is geforce 250 and 3d acceleration is turned on
<omerta> hi
<tehbaut> is partimage installed out of the box?
<omerta> how i can enable vsync in smplayer/mplayer
<mint> quake live lags, some times when i run some processes they might dont want to stop so i have to restart the computer to get them down
<histo> tehbaut: nah but you can instnall it easily with sudo apt-get install partimage   or you can use the add/remove
<katakaio> mint: Are you using a native version of Quake 3, or are you running it in Wine or some other emulator?
<mint> sudo killall procname dont allways work
<mint> native version
<mint> and quake live, trough the firefox browser
<histo> tehbaut: you can even install it whil running the livecd
<jmazaredo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8999029#post8999029
<katakaio> mint: I would recommend installing Ubuntu 9.10 for video games
<katakaio> mint: The graphics drivers in Karmic are pretty reliable overall
<mint> okay, ill give it a try , anyone have a guide how to do it on my usb?
<histo> mint: what processes are hanging?
<omerta> guys do you know how i can enable vsync in mplayer, there are lines in the middle (tearing i guess)
<omerta> i'm using xv avivo with my hd 4890
<histo> mint: I'll try to install it on my laptop and see how it performs
<histo> mint: haven't played in a while
<mint> i dont remember and some times it says all files on my computer is readable only, and sudo dont work when it gets like that so i have to reboot
<dsnyders> mint, www.pendrive.org has a lot of info on running various distros from usb flash drives.
<mint> dsnyders: ty
<dsnyders> mint, oops, that's pendrivelinux.com
<histo> mint: what version of ubuntu are you running? and are you tyring to run quakelive from a livecd or usb ?
<mikebeecham> hi..does anyone know of any software in Linux that can remove the DRM from my paid itunes tv shows?
<histo> mint: or is ubuntu installed to the harddrive
<tehbaut> ok, I installed 9.10 to an external drive, and grub is messed up now
<rajhyd> there is some problem with my vlc player audio.. its not clear...
<tehbaut> I get "unknown filesystem"
<tehbaut> with a grub rescue>
<rajhyd> in ubuntu 9.10
<histo> !grub | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mint> im actually running liux mint
<tehbaut> I know what grub is, how can I repair it?
<histo> tehbaut: the link expalins how to fix grub
<tehbaut> oh, I see a restore link
<sick_fox> tehbaut, sudo update-grub2
<sick_fox> tehbaut, from live cd
<sasori2501> hey all, how do i check what device my ethernet uses?
<tehbaut> sick_fox: that would fix it too?
<histo> tehbaut: you may be able to boot to live cd make sure the external drive is mounted chroot to it and sudo update-grub2
<histo> tehbaut: was grub installed to the mbr of the internal disk?
<raffaele> why cannot FF distinguish between a "FLV" file and a "file://" protocol?? (ubuntu karmic, FF 3.5.8)
<sick_fox> sasori2501, iwconfig
<tehbaut> histo: only if the livecd installer does that
<Guest57602> llutz: Why would you not want to write a hdd-image to a CDR ?
<timyeung> i am having problems with my printer server. My lap top is not detecting my printer which is connected to my desktop computer. All computers are running 9.10
<sick_fox> tehbaut, I fixed it this way when I installed WinXP and it damaged grub
<rajhyd> audio is not clear in vlc player on ubuntu 9.10
<mint> so i should get the 9.10?
<sasori2501> sick_fox: tredi as command line, all show no wireless, it is a wird connection\
<tehbaut> sick_fox: wouldn't that only work if booting into the HDD?
<sasori2501> thanks for help man
<Alex_12345678> I need enable root access on vsftp
<Guest57602> llutz: At any rate, that is the answer to his question.
<Alex_12345678> could you help me
<histo> mint: yes and 10.04 is comign otu soon
<sick_fox> tehbaut, yes
<medianmajik> tehbaut: restore with a live cd.  Any basic live cd can let you restore grub
<tehbaut> sick_fox: on second thought, looks like the same approach is taken by the restore link histo gave
<sporedi> can some one pls help me to setup a ubuntu on esxi i am able to get language selection screen but i am not able to use keyboard
<mint> thanks
<timyeung> i am having problems with my printer server. My lap top is not detecting my printer which is connected to my desktop computer. All computers are running 9.10
<rajhyd> nyone knows how to rectify audio problem in vlc player?
 * tehbaut sighs
<tehbaut> it's a process, I suppose
<histo> tehbaut: anyone else here should be able to get you going.
<Guest57602> timyeung: Tell it to search for a network printer.
<histo> timyeung: are you using cups
<medianmajik> rajhyd: when did the problems start?
<histo> !cups | timyeung
<ubottu> timyeung: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rajhyd> recently.. i donno exactly.. which event created that problem..
<rajhyd> may be some s/w updates..
<medianmajik> timyeung: what model is your printer? example: hp printers need a driver to be downloaded
<timyeung> histo yes buti'm not sure... I think cups got deleted some how. I tryed typing in this command: /etc/init.d/cupsys restart and it gave me a bad file error
<timyeung> medianmajik, every was working fine until i got a paper jame
<histo> timyeung: you can configure cups from the web interface just browse to ip.of.print.server:631
<Guest57602> timyeung: dpkg -L cups
<histo> timyeung: in a browser
<Guest57602> timyeung: Sounds like there is a problem with the  printer.
<Alex_12345678> how can enable root access on vsftp?
<Guest57602> timyeung: lpq
<Adida50> hey. i have no sound on my ubuntu. can anyone help?
<timyeung> k cups is still there
<medianmajik> rajhyd: a good place to start is sudo apt-get install -reinstall vlc
<medianmajik> rajhyd: a good place to start is sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc
<medianmajik> sorry
<rajhyd> ok
<Guest57602> !audio | Adida50
<ubottu> Adida50: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gustavo_graminho> teste
<callaghan> I tried to establish a remote connection from machine A (Windows/Ubuntu) to machine B (Ubuntu) via UltraVNC/Vinagre, but when I connect and move the mouse around and do stuff, although it is happening on machine B, I never see it on the screen of machine A, just the initial screenshot I get right after connecting. Any suggestions?
<sasori2501> hey how do i list hardware devices???
<histo> sasori2501: lshw
<omerta> guys how can i enable vsync for video decoding?
<DIL> callaghan, i have same issue the mouse is actually moving on the other machine but it is not shown on the other
<sasori2501> histo: wicked i love you, thanks man
<tehbaut> histo: grub restore, thanks for the link :)
<tehbaut> restored*
<[Screamo]> How do i install chromium?
<callaghan> DIL: ok, so I'm not the only one *whew*. Have you found some sort of solution?
<smokealot> callaghan: in the server settings for ultravnc u can choose for machine b to see what your doing or not to see
<q_> sasori    lshw
<albiita> jeje
<DIL> callaghan, ssh
<smokealot> by default its set for not to show user movments
<callaghan> smokealot: I'm on Ubuntu right now and I have the same problems there too, where do I configure Vinagre?
<callaghan> DIL: ok, that sure is a possibility :)
<smokealot> callaghan: the setting is in ultravnc not the viewer
<[Screamo]> How do i install chromium??
<trism> callaghan: if you have compiz enabled on the machine you're connecting to with vnc, it can cause screen update problems (so you might try disabling compiz)
<tehbaut> hrm, I DD'd a windows partition from one disk to another, and now it doesn't boot... I just get a blinking underscore
<tehbaut> any ideas how to fix this?
<callaghan> smokealot: oh, now I get it what you mean. I try to connect to Ubuntu, and I have checked "Allow other users to view your desktop" and "Allow other users to control your desktop" in the Remote Desktop preferences.
<brainbud> #twit
<callaghan> smokealot: so there is not vnc server
<DIL> hope you had your /dev/ correct
<Jeruvy> tehbaut: you should ask in ##windows
<alex_34> ub
<alex_34> uw
<alex_34> h38hx
<alex_34> ucod
<FloodBot3> alex_34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex_34> uwfdue
<alex_34> u yueiq e3ygy9q gf
<alex_34>  8y3qw0y ouheugpq
<alex_34> q qeug qqqqqqqqqqyffuoegugeifghbcq
<alex_34>  oguef quigfq eugf eugf gqdejwq hcdjdhakhdciuw hw fg wu wgu
<alex_34>  wiq wiqhffffffffffffffffffwhi99h2hf   uo2hyfru
<alex_34> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<alex_34> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<[Screamo]> =/
<ubutom> Houston, I have a problem ;)
<callaghan> trism: thanks, that was the problem
<ubutom> flashplugin-nonfree seems to be broken
<sick_fox> ubutom, what does it do?
<sick_fox> ubutom, possibly nothing
<ubutom> can't remove it, can't install it, cant update
<sick_fox> ubutom, did u use necessary privileges? (silly question)
<ubutom> yeah,I'm kinda in an infinite loop now
<ubutom> to remove it I would have to reinstall it, but it doesn't let me reinstall, because dependencies are broken, if i try to install it along with flashplugin-installer it also fails
<CosmiChaos> I had this lucid-issue too with my hardware back with Ubuntu Karmic 9.110 so i keep posting if anyone here has a suggestion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/541749
<guest39051> can someone help me
<ubutom> also tried aptitude, synaptic, apt-get, with -f , no joy
<sick_fox> ubutom, so I dont have idea
<shamun> hi, If you want to test software, give a 10/12 year kids with ubuntu/centos/freebsd, who use regular msn/itunes/windows. I just put in my son computer debian, my god what a experience, he just want back his itunes/msn?
<ubutom> sick_fox, thanks anyway, I hope its just a bug :)
<guest39051> as i deleted my patch on cod mw2 by accident and now when i go into the cod game the sreen is just balck
<IdleOne> ubutom: try a sudo apt-get install -f or did you already?
<ubutom> yeah, tried that
<Haffe> Have you ever experienced this problem? I am trying to run a flash application under linux.
<Haffe> Some special characters don't show.
<guest39051> as i deleted my patch on cod mw2 by accident and now when i go into the cod game the sreen is just balck
<xiven> Does Ubuntu have any tools to convert a Thunderbird profile set from Windows to Linux?
<guntbert> !repeat | guest39051
<ubottu> guest39051: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IdleOne> xiven: thunderbird should be able to do that
<ubutom> xiven, you can just copy it over into the profile folder
<xiven> Welll, I've been trying..but every time I set the moved profile folder  as default in profiles.ini, it says thunderbird is already running.
<ubutom> IdleOne, it then says dependencies not met, needs flashplugin-installer and exits
<tehbaut> what would cause a DD-copied partition to fail to boot on the destination disk?
<ubutom> and when i try to install flashplugin-installer it also fails ;D
<xiven> Plus, the path names in the preferences.js specifically are using Windows paths
<olgi> ola
<shamun> Do we have same msn/itunes what gets released by them officially for ubuntu? same looks atleast using wine?
<IdleOne> ubutom: install flashplugin-installer
<ubutom>  IdleOne and when i try to install flashplugin-installer it also fails ;D
<IdleOne> ubutom: hmmm, seems you broke the Here is 1000 internets for you. Collect them @ http://imagebin.ca/view/usNIR8-3.html :)
<ubutom> as i said, its an infitinite loop I'm stuck in :d
<IdleOne> oops
<Red_HamsterX> tehbaut, a different UUID, which would prevent the partition from being found by some boot-time tests and scripts. You may need to hack Grub's config files and fstab.
<StevenR> hi. is there a panel applet or something that will tell me if capslock is on or not? This keyboard lacks an indicator
<Red_HamsterX> StevenR, there is, and it should be installed by default.
<IdleOne> ubutom: hmmm, seems you broke the internets is what I meant to say
<CalmvsKhaos> shamun, did you just ask what software does Microsoft MSN put out for linux? or did i read that wrong?
<ubutom> xiven, did that a while back, I just copied the profile to linux
<tehbaut> Red_HamsterX: great... hack jobs, lovely
<xiven> Hmm'
<wasutton3-1> is there a good utility that would let me find out which process is using the network? (and how much its using?)
<xiven> Did you change the setting in profiles.ini as well?
<ubutom> xiven, you have to make sure to make the files writable
<xiven> Hmm
<Red_HamsterX> tehbaut, it's not really a hack-job. You've just circumvented the auto-detect/setup process that avoids the need to edit these files manually.
<xiven> What about that paths being Windows paths??
<Milp> is it true that ubuntu has a lot of improvements for devices based on the arm architecture?
<ubutom> chmod -r 666 or something like that
<StevenR> Red_HamsterX: what the applet called please? I've not been able to find it
<ubutom> you just have to put the profile into the pforile folder in linux
<xiven> Ahhh
<sick_fox> ubutom chmod + or - r filename
<ubutom> , so .tbhunderbird/profiles
<CalmvsKhaos> !who | ubutom
<ubottu> ubutom: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shamun> CalmvsKhaos, no just msn/itunes in ubuntu.
<xiven> The characters preceding .default must remain the same huh
<Nirkus> hi! where do I set the defaults eclipse java options like -Xms, -Xmx, .. on Ubuntu karmic?
<ubutom> xiven, or maybe 777 ;)
<CalmvsKhaos> shamun, well I think Empathy does that, but im not too sure really, as I dont use those kinds of chat, IRC is really the only way to fly if you ask me :)
<xiven> Yeah, I already used 777
<Red_HamsterX> StevenR, actually, it seems I misspoke... It was there in 9.04, but seems to be missing in 9.10.
<ubutom> xiven, don't remember it too well, anyway, I'm just sitting on ubuntu with my windows-profile in thunderbird
<omar> اهههههههههههه
<omar> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<shamun> CalmvsKhaos, i understand you, but i just removed my son windows 7, and put ubuntu on his pc, but he was making me mad for his msn/itunes, thats why just trying to figure out, thank you.
<ubutom> xiven, only thing i did was change the profile.ini file with the profile name
<nowimproved> Flash on linux sucks so bad...
<Red_HamsterX> StevenR, sudo aptitude install lock-keys-applet
<wasutton3-1> is there a top for networking?
<rabbit1> hi, anyway to test web application on IE without WINE?
<xiven> Place the contents of the profile folder form windows as the contents of the profile folder on linux right?
<guntbert> wasutton3-1: iftop ?
<qUaNtiC_> my keyboard is not writing more than one letter at a time, what happened? keys repetition's enabled... two minutes ago it was working
<ubutom> xiven, best way to do that is to start thunderbird once without configuration and then copy the profile in .thunderbird/ in your home directory
<ubutom> xiven, yep, should work
<blakkheim> so i use the minimal iso to install, but i want the server kernel without downloading the bloated server iso. is it just a matter of replacing the default kernel with the server one?
<xiven> Okay, I did start thunderbird making no mods. I then copied the contents of the windows profile folder into the linux profile folder. Now thunderbird crashes before it loads at all.
<marijuana> ubutom: how to import contact / address book from yahoo mail to thunderbird?
<StevenR> Red_HamsterX: ok... thanks.. it's installed.. is there a way to restart the panel to make it show it, or do I need to logout/in ?
<ubutom> marijuana, I dont know, never used that
<Red_HamsterX> StevenR, I think you'll need to log out. I'm doing too many things to try right now, though.
<Red_HamsterX> (Ubuntu Manual deadlines to meet)
<ubutom> marijuana, maybe you can export it with yahoo mail somehow and import it with thunderbird?
<marijuana> ubutom: oh.. it is ok :)
<rabbit1> Red_HamsterX: thanks a lot for the manual red..... :)
<Red_HamsterX> rabbit1, I'm not a writer.
<Red_HamsterX> Don't thank me. =P
<rabbit1> Red_HamsterX: designer ?
<ubutom> xiven,
<xiven> ?
<zicho> anyone using snes9x?
<enthus> abhi_nav: hi
<abhi_nav> enthus: hi :D
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Can someone point me to a howto for syncing a palm pilot to Thunderbird, please?
<ubutom> xiven, there should be a preofile.ini or something like that that needs to be adjusted according to the profile name
<ubutom> profile
<StevenR> Red_HamsterX: it's ok. google says I can just kill the process. Thanks for the help with the package name :)
<xiven> Is the profile name the random characters preceding .default, or is it something else?
<marijuana> ubutom: i already open yahoo mail address book, but when i want to export them to thunderbird, nothing happen..
<enthus> abhi_nav: i have a problem.
<abhi_nav> enthus: what happends?
<enthus> abhi_nav: it is now i m running on ubuntu9.10
<abhi_nav> enthus: ask in one line with details
<ubutom> marijuana, try to export them in an xml-file or something like that
<ubutom> marijuana, or maybe there is an utility forthat purpose somewhere on the web
<shamun> CalmvsKhaos, is this ubuntu? http://appdb.winehq.org/screenshots.php?iAppId=1347&iVersionId=
<enthus> abhi_nav: i have installed one kde game in my lap with internet facility, my friend also wants the same game(he doesnt have net), how can i help him now in installing that game, what all i have is a pendrive to carry data to him?
<dsnyders> enthus, Check out pendrivelinux.com
<abhi_nav> enthus: take the .deb i.e. source file of that game and you can then install that game in frnds laptop
<histo> abhi_nav: you can roll your own debs with checkinstall
<enthus> abhi_nav: the thing is the game needs kdelibs too!
<abhi_nav> histo: I dont know what you are talking about?
<histo> enthus: did you download the game as source code or as a deb?
<marijuana> ubutom: thanks.. i can export address book from yahoo web mail.. :)
<enthus> abhi_nav: i dont know where all these .deb of kdelib4 are available?
<abhi_nav> enthus: source file is one click insataller
<histo> !apt-cdrom | enthus
<ubutom> marijuana, glad to be of help :)
<zicho> anyone using snes9x?
<CalmvsKhaos> shamun, You're really asking the wrong person, for one i dont have any apple products, and 2, I dont use IM clients, just keep asking in here someone will eventually help you :)
<enthus> histo: i have installed through synaptic with net connection!
<abhi_nav> enthus: no not for kdelib4. you only need to take .deb of that game only
<BoondoKlife> wow I sit down and what do I see: marijuana, glad to be of help :) NICE!!!
<abhi_nav> enthus: btw which game?
<marijuana> ubutom: yeah, it will save the file called 'yahoo_ab.ldif'
<histo> enthus: look at the dependancies and then you just ahve to make sure you have all those debs on the cd or usb that you are going to take.
<enthus> abhi_nav: khangman
<guntbert> enthus: all installed apps are usually in /var/cache/apt/archives
<enthus> histo: how to know all the dependencies?
<histo> enthus: apt-cache showpkg khangman
<histo> enthus: will show you all the dependencies
<switchgirl> i keep having to reboot my pc im on karmic koala skype causes kernal panic (i think its kernal panic as the only time i have seen the keyboard lights flash on and off like a pelican crossing is when there is kernal panic) <cross posted to #ubuntu-uk >
<histo> enthus: then you just download the dependancies or get them out of your apt archives
<n8w> im using xine plugin for playin streams, but it always plays the content in my browser window, what do i do in order to play it in a separate xine window?
<marijuana> i can't wait for lucid anymore
<enthus> guntbert: if i carry that archives is that sufficient?
<histo> marijuana: you can install the beta now
<guntbert> enthus: like histo just said: carry the app and all its dependencies
<marijuana> since i migrate from windows to ubuntu... i feel this linux system suitable for me
<histo> enthus:
<incadude> anyone get world of warcraft to work with wine i got it installed but it keeps crashing
<histo> enthus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100816
<enthus> histo: k..
<xiven> Linux is not actually hard if you understand a bit about how computers work.
<zicho> anyone using snes9x?
<abhi_nav> enthus: solved?
<histo> incadude: the people in #winehq may be able to help you get it going or check wine's appdb for notes
<marijuana> histo: are you using lucid? and does it save to upgrade now?
<StopSign> if i could only get quickbooks pro 2010 to work in wine, i could burn windows lmao
<histo> marijuana: yes I'm running lucid and it depends on what you consider safe?
<histo> marijuana: but you can discuss more in #ubuntu+1 is the channel for lucid
<marijuana> histo: oh ic. to me lucid is better looking. i like the theme from lucid. but karmic is good too. i am happy with it
<yogione> what remote desktop client for ubuntu is recommended
<histo> marijuana: you can make karmic look just like lucid but you won't experience some of the other bennefits
<histo> yogione: default is vino
<histo> yogione: which is vnc
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<yogione> histo: thx. it works if my partner is using windows ?
<enthus> abhi_nav: no..trying to solve :)
<greezmunkey> 'sup AP :)
<cameronsutcliff> hell all, i have an issue enabling visual effects. just installed 64 bit desktop on my 64 bit intel i5-430. would that be part of the problem?
<abhi_nav> enthus: this is list of packages of khangman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/khangman in jaunty
<histo> yogione: yes there are vnc clients for windows he could view yoru ubuntu desktop
<marijuana> histo: yes.. i currently use a ambiance & radiance theme.. it look very beautiful
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: off to werk :(
<rsk> cameronsutcliff what's the issie?
<greezmunkey> bah!
<rsk> issue*
<perberos> meh
<histo> yogione: you can also view windows desktops from ubuntu with internet>Terminal services client
<cameronsutcliff> i can't enable visual effects. i got to the "extra" button, and it won't allow me to use it
<xiven> Where exactly does Thunderbird store the profile name?
<rsk> cameronsutcliff what does it say?
<ActionParsnip> Cameronsutcliff: you need to get you're video card configured right. You can have effects on any arch
<marijuana> puprle is my favourite color to... but the close, minimize, maximize button is on left... i think right is better
<perberos> .mozilla?
<xiven> I thought awg7ncqn.default menat awg7ncqn was the profile name
<yogione> histo thanks. So we don't need to use the same client
<cameronsutcliff> when i click it i get :Desktop effects could not be enabled
<greezmunkey> yogione, I use the provided RDP client, it seems to work very well - and it's fast too.
<marijuana> ./query ubutom
<ActionParsnip> Xiven: $HOME/.mozilla/thunderbird I believe
<cameronsutcliff> how would i configure the video card?
<rsk> cameronsutcliff have you installed ati/nvidia drivers?
<xiven> I am inside of that folder
<histo> yogione: you would share your desktop in ubuntu then in windows he would use a vnc client to connect to your desktop
<cameronsutcliff> nope, this is a fresh install
<xiven> I have the profile directory, and profiles.ini
<rsk> cameronsutcliff do that then
<histo> yogione: he would see your screen and could control it.
<xiven> profiles.ini has the appropriate information for awg7ncqn.default
<ActionParsnip> Cameronsutcliff: run: lspsci | grep -i vga,websearch for the output
<cameronsutcliff> do you have a link with instructions by any chance?
<histo> yogione: Basically one person is running the server and the other is running the client. They make vnc clients/servers for windows mac etc...
<cameronsutcliff> i really have no idea what that means :(
<rsk> cameronsutcliff click install in the hardware manager tab
<xiven> Unless its the windows paths inside the prefs.js file causing it to crash
<ActionParsnip> Cameronsutcliff: make sure you are fully updated too
<researcher1> is there a way to maintain a state of machine so that when I restart it , I can continue studying with  the same websites,opened docs, images, terminal execution etc.?
<cameronsutcliff> yup, it's all finished updating.
<yogione> thanks a lot histo.
<ActionParsnip> Cameronsutcliff: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | cameronsutcliffe
<ubottu> cameronsutcliffe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<histo> yogione: np if you are doing it over the internet there are firewall issues to deal with
<greezmunkey> researcher1, have you tried suspending? What does that do?
<ActionParsnip> Researcher1: suspend/hibernate does that
<histo> yogione: like port forwarding witht he routers. The simplest way around that is reverse connecting with vnc
<mariAntonietta> ciaoooooo
<Arkava> do you know any app to move the mouse with a joystick?
<serverduck> Why can't i play quake live? i start the game from the browser it works fine but the sounds is like lagging....i hear funny noises...only on this game thou...
<TomLeyton> Hello... I need some help please
<riri> bonsoir
<researcher1> my concern is when there is suddenly power failure then my current study material goes off.When I rstart PC I dont get the same.I want the same contents to be there so that I dont miss the link in studies
<greezmunkey> TomLeyton: Ask your question
<histo> TomLeyton: what type of card is it?
<ActionParsnip> Arkava: I'm websearching. Gimme a sec. Could be interesting
<guntbert> !fr | riri
<ubottu> riri: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<riri> merci
<marijuana> guys, how to configure compiz in better way.. i mean how to configure compiz setting. i think my system feel 'heavy' when i running a lot of appz at the same time
<TomLeyton> I'm trying to install the fglrx driver from ATI, I downloaded the right file however it does not support 9.10...
<greezmunkey> Arkava: Look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894236
<histo> marijuana: you can disable it temporarily by hitting alt+f2 and typing in metacity--replace
<ActionParsnip> Arkava: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516709
<guntbert> TomLeyton: does it support your card?
<ugliefrog> Ive been to gnome looks and like alot of the themes there...but like everyone else i want to try and make my own...is therea program that allows this
<histo> marijuana: metacity --replace
<histo> marijuana: and then compiz --replace to turn it back on.
<histo> marijuana: also you may want to install ccsm
<mneptok> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<histo> !ccsm > marijuana
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<ubottu> marijuana, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Marijuana: use less plugins then. Many can be disabled to reduce weight
<Chura> Hey Guys
<Chura> I've install brand new ubuntu, and ATI drivers, it worked well
<Arkava> greezmunkey, ActionParsnip , ok
<guntbert> !enter | Chura
<Chura> btu for some reason now i cant see the main GUI windows
<ubottu> Chura: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vi3GameHkr> Is there a way to make an ini file (or whatever the ubuntu equiv. is) that loads a certain number of programs, and positions them in a certain place on the screen?
<Chura> k :)
<marijuana> histo : oh ic... wait i want to try disable it 1st
<foxy123> Got a problem booting up Lucid Beta 1
<Chura> Install brand new ubuntu 9.10, ATI original drivers, worked ok after restart. dont know what happend now i dont see the main gui windows, after the grub menu isee black screen only
<llutz> !lucid > foxy123
<bazhang> foxy123, #ubuntu+1 please
<ubottu> foxy123, please see my private message
<marijuana> lol
<ActionParsnip> Chura: can you expand on "can't see the main gui windows" please
<foxy123> ok
<rooftopjoe> does anyone here happen to have a subscription to ACM's digital library? i didn't get to renew mine yet and i really need something...
<ActionParsnip> Chura: do you see a mouse pointer?
<Chura> hmmm i cant tell, AFter the grub menu (Press ESC for menu) i see onnly black screen
<Chura> ActionParsnip: nope, nothing, only CTRL+ALT+DEL works
<greezmunkey> Vi3GameHkr: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435073
<guntbert> !ot | rooftopjoe
<CalmvsKhaos> !ot | rooftopjoe
<ubottu> rooftopjoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marijuana> i cannot disable compiz.. if i do that my screen look black at the bottom... maybe i use docky
<marijuana> how to re enable compiz again?
<gnarlie> hello
<histo> marijuana: hit alt+f2 and type in compiz --replace
<Chura> the other problem, when i try the recovery menu, i cant login with my htpc user and pass
<ActionParsnip> Chura: does ALT+F1 take you to a command line interface?
<wasmahen> can i use ubuntu to recover data?
<Chura> wait, checking...
<gnarlie> when I change settings in appearance->fonts it won't save them, and fonts are ugly
<histo> wasmahen: yes
<marijuana> histo : oh type compiz --replace at the second time
<ActionParsnip> Wasmahen: sure, foremost is pretty badass. Easier to restore from backups though
<meanburrito920_> is there a 'top' program for network usage?
<greezmunkey> wasmahen: From where? what?
<marijuana> histo: thanks
<histo> marijuana: yeah metacity --replace to switch to metacity and compiz --replace to switch to compiz for window decorations
<gnarlie> so I change to full hinting etc. but when I close it the fonts go back to ugly
<marijuana> it back to normal
<ActionParsnip> meanburrito920_: ntop
<meanburrito920_> nevermind, google ;)
<guntbert> meanburrito920_: try iftop
<princyjoy> *
<CalmvsKhaos> RIP Linux has foremost i believe
<histo> CalmvsKhaos: ?
<Chura> ActionParsnip:  Alt=F1 give me blinking line...
<greezmunkey> meanburrito920_: You could also check out bmon
<Chura> like waiting for something
<ActionParsnip> Clamvskhaos: its on the repo and can be installed. Why is a whole new distro required??
<ActionParsnip> Chura: can you type commands?
<CalmvsKhaos> didnt say it was
<Chura> nope, nothing
<Chura> like stuck, waiting for something to load, not sure
<ActionParsnip> !ati | chura
<ubottu> chura: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CalmvsKhaos> ActionParsnip, plus too what if they cant get ineternet to install it?
<CalmvsKhaos> internet*
<Chura> ActionParsnip:  the strange thing is, it worked for few hours, with restarts
<ActionParsnip> calmvckhaos: it may be on the install cd. Definately on the dvd
<ActionParsnip> Chura: the ati factoid may help some
<Emanon> hey cvk
<CalmvsKhaos> you're not typing my name right, so im not getting highlighted ActionParsnip
<Chura> ActionParsnip: what is it ?
<knuck> well, i don't understand how to get the drivers for my graphics card
<marijuana> ActionParsnip: what you mean 'use less plugin'? i dont know which one to disable and enable.. if you have a guide for me to refer, i want to see it
<CalmvsKhaos> ActionParsnip, but yeah that works, *IF* they have the DVD
<ActionParsnip> CalmvsKhaos: sorry. My bad
<CalmvsKhaos> no prob :)
<ActionParsnip> Calmvskhaos: it'd be smart to put on the cd
<CalmvsKhaos> yep
<wasmahen> greezmunkey: eum, i have a corrupt windows partition and i want to restore it
<CalmvsKhaos> Ubuntu leaves out a lot of things though to keep things simple
<wasmahen> greezmunkey: what tool should i use?
<Vi3GameHkr> greezmunkey: thanks, but I don't want to load it at startup
<greezmunkey> wasmahen: Did you back it up anywhere?
<coop> more tweaking, vista/9.10 partitioned, vista installed first, 9.10 wont boot, can boot from livecd and mount the 9.10 partition, so its there and installed, how can i get it to boot?
<TomLeyton> histro, yes, Radeon 9550
<wasmahen> greezmunkey: nope
<greezmunkey> Vi3GameHkr: Best I could find...
<CalmvsKhaos> ActionParsnip, i'd like to see photorec on there too
<ubuntu_> привет
<llutz> CalmvsKhaos: there are other live-cd special for forensic/data-recovery
<greezmunkey> wasmahen: you said corrupt, you can't access it at all?
<CalmvsKhaos> llutz, i know
<nmvictor> how do i stop apache2 mysql and nagios3 from starting on system startup?
<TomLeyton> I also don't see my card in the hardware drivers area
<ActionParsnip> !startup | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sanguisdex> so I just upgraded to 9.10 from 8.10 and I cant connect to some shell accounts, any sugestions?
<ActionParsnip> TomLeyton: not all cards show in there
<llutz> nmvictor: use sysv-rc-conf
<Lancelot> would they show up under the media section?
<ActionParsnip> TomLeyton: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Surlent777> I have a strange problem...in GNOME half of my screen is gone. Like, the right half is normal, but shoved over, and the left half is a hall of mirrors effect. I've tried disabling compiz and logging out/in,  but that did nothing. I also tried removing my ~/.gconf and ~/.gconfd folders, and that too did nothing. Any ideas?
 * ActionParsnip bets its some intel rubbish
<knuck> can somebody explain to me how to install the drivers or whatever i need for my visual effects to work?
<wasutton3-1> i am looking to find a program that will show me which processes are using the network and how much they are using it. what do you all reccomend?
<llutz> wasutton3-1: iftop
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: same for all users who log in?
<Surlent777> knuck: System > Admin > hardware drivers
<knuck> doesn't work
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: Actually, I don't know. I only have one user, and didn't think to try a dummy user
<ActionParsnip> Knuck: run: lspci | grep -i vga , websearch for the output to find guides
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: users are free to make ;)
<lonnie_> Can someone help me with this problem :  http://superuser.com/questions/122137/how-can-i-make-sftp-accounts-that-can-only-access-their-home-directory
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: I know that this randomly happened after "restoring" chromium from a maximized state, and doesn't affect KDE, Fluxbox, or Englightenment
<knuck> "lspci | grep -i vga" right?
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie: I believe that's default in pureftpd
<ActionParsnip> Knuck: yes withou the "s
<lonnie_> ActionParsnip: I'm able to navigate everywhere though.
<mint> hi, im back again, now i just tried to install ubuntu, and it doesnt seem to install from my usb, instead im in this "live thingy"
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: I'm hoping to avoid re-creating my entire account. Kind of a pain. This has got to be some insane config file thing, but I don't really know where I might look
<lonnie_> I'm trying to setup accounts that can only see their home directories, and are not allowed to navigate outside that scope.
<knuck> thanks. i get 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e0 - is there anything in particular i should be looking for in search results?
<mint> anyone knows how to install ubuntu from an usb?
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie: look in the conf file, you can lock them with a setting in there. I've not used ftp in ages due to its poor security
<lonnie_> Also, I only want users to be able to execute commands that are associated exclusively with sftp file transfer and rsync
<mint> its this shortcut on the desktop that says "install ubuntu" and nothing happen when i try to run it
<ActionParsnip> Knuck: throw that into a websearch, you will get guides
<nmvictor> how do i remove vlc with all its dependecies, if i did sudo apt-get remove vlc it just removes the package vlc alone.
<lonnie_> sftp not ftp
<knuck> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Mint: do you have internet access in the live cd?
<mint> ActionParsnip: yes
<Surlent777> nmvictor: This is why I install/remove everything with aptitude instead. What you can do now is just open up Synaptic and do it by hand, I guess
<almoxarife> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick mint
<TomLeyton> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<pochy> ola iron
<mint> ActionParsnip: since im talking to you trough it :)
<trism> nmvictor: sudo apt-get autoremove; should remove any deps that are no longer needed
<pochy> de donde soys todos
<ActionParsnip> Mint: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ,it will upgrade the live environment. You can then run the upgraded installer
<pochy> 5j6kim7yiohgvpnl t5yf
<Surlent777> oh wow I forget about autoremove
<sanguisdex> oh ActionParsnip, I meant to tank you for your help on thurs with my testing of the latest disto ver
<xtony>  #1
<sanguisdex> it worked and i am upgraded
<xtony> hello
<xtony> hellooooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> Sanguisdex: np man. I've drank and slept so I forgot what happened but np anyways :)
<xtony> HELLO SANGUISDEX
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip:  its just good to thank people when they help
<ActionParsnip> Tomleyton: use that text in websearches to find guides
<mint> ActionParsnip: where will the upgraded installer be placed?
<mint> on the desktop?
<rmrfslash> AirTunes support in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<sanguisdex> hey there xtony whats up?
<nmvictor> trism: thanks though i just tried apt-get remove vlc* which also works, apt-get autoremove is still required though
<overmind> xtony: Have you got any question releated with ubuntu ?
<rmrfslash> anyone know?
<knuck> apparently this is what is wrong with my vid card? "does not list the 5470 as supported so you will have to wait and hopefully next month's driver release 10.2 will have support for it."
<ActionParsnip> Mint: its the same icon
<mint> ActionParsnip: ty
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: So, aside from deleting everything and starting over, do you have any idea where I might look around to fix my HOM/split? Google isn't being much help here, so I'm looking more in to "what config settings could possibly be related"...
<ActionParsnip> Knuck: a little direction and you found your way, like it :)
<knuck> i assume they meant to type 10.04 or whatever the next update is named
<xtony> no, thanks but i think that ubuntu is beatiful!
<knuck> thanks!
<overmind> xtony: Then go to #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is for support
<knuck> but it's all good, i can wait it out and put up with 7 till then, haha
<knuck> adios guys. thanks again
<CalmvsKhaos> Anyone get a 5 second delay in synergy on Ubuntu 9.10? It only happens like 30-40% of the time, annoying though.
<xtony> ok thanks :)
<TomLeyton> ActionParsnip I checked the ubuntu guide which explains how to install the driver, however when I download the file it only has support for ubuntu 9.04 and less
<ActionParsnip> Rmrflash: its apple so I doubt it. Apple are shortsighted. I'll see what jeeves knows
<mint> brb i just gona commit sucide, now my diskspace is full, bye.
<CalmvsKhaos> glad he got that off his chest
<nmvictor> is it possible to create a multimega file like say 600MB and then activate swapping on it if my system runs out of resources?
<kunszabo> re
<anto9us> CalmvsKhaos: I had an issue, was network bandwidth, used iwconfig to make sure my wifi connected at best speed and that resolved it.
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  you can make a swap file if you want. It wont be used unlessed needed even if its enabled
<lukasz> hi
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  you could have several such files across differnt hard drives if you wanted
<lukasz> czy ktos mowi po polsku ?
<Emanon> nmvictor: actually you can and yes Dr_Willis you can up the priority to make it be used
<MetaPhaze> karmic is newer than intrepid?
<bobby_> ja mowie
<Emanon> !pl
<bobby_> :d
<ActionParsnip> !pl | lukasz
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubottu> lukasz: please see above
<ActionParsnip> Metaphaze: correct
<lukasz> ok
<lukasz> thanks
<Mowee> what "mowi" mean?
<Mowee> is this a poland word?
<Guest21589> mowi means speak
<Mowee> oh
<Guest21589> hehe
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: Emanon i wouldnt want to bother you to take me through the tutorial, would you mind pointin me to one such nice tutorial?
<CalmvsKhaos> anto9us, didnt know you could make wifi connect faster with iwconfig
<anto9us> ca,
<ActionParsnip> Metaphaze: there is jaunty in between, if you upgrade you must upgrade to jaunty then to karmic
<Emanon> sure nmvictor let me find it
<G-Farkas> Hi, I made a clean minimal install of ubuntu 9.10 amd64. I have no sound. I always configure it with "alsaconf" but it seems that doesnt exist anymore. I have no sound. I install alsa with: "m-a a-i alsa". Please help me.
<Muncky> hello
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, i'm going to compile a kernel is why i was wondering
<greezmunkey> Emanon: Is there a how to on swap files that describes what you said?
<Emanon> sec greezmunkey finding it
<nmvictor> Emanon: thanks
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: http://www.hersson.net/technotes/stream-audio-from-any-application-to-your-airportexpress
<kunszabo> 9.10-ben csak pulse van
<Emanon> three is how to make a swap file http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<kunszabo> ha jól tudom
<Muncky> is there somebody who can help a noob with his just recently installed ubuntu server and ubuntu client
<anto9us> CalmvsKhaos: yes, sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M fixed
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: I googled the hell out of this... but lets see what you came up w/
<IdleOne> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Emanon> and still looking for how to set priority
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: looks pretty good. I avoid apple products like Paris Hilton avoids talent
<anto9us> CalmvsKhaos: then reconnect using networkmanager
<rmrfslash> yeah... pulseaudio
<rmrfslash> should I really install this?
<CalmvsKhaos> anto9us, oh ok, cool ill try that later :)
<CalmvsKhaos> anto9us, do you have to do that all the time, or just once?
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: its default in lucid,karmic and I believe jaunty
<rmrfslash> I posed a question a while ago about what is Pulseaudio and it's relation to ALSA, Phonon, Xine, and probably other audio frameworks I've left out
<greezmunkey> lag
<anto9us> CalmvsKhaos: try and see how your system behaves, it may need it every boot I'd guess
<rmrfslash> I uninstalled it at one point
<ActionParsnip> Rmrfslash: its gonna take a bit of work but can't see why not according to the guide
<CalmvsKhaos> anto9us, ok one more, how do you reconnect using network manager? Normally gnome just does it for me
<ActionParsnip> Rmrfslash: could backup your system then it doesn't matter ;)
<rmrfslash> :)
<G-Farkas> Priority: MAX! Hi, I made a clean minimal install of ubuntu 9.10 amd64. I have no sound. I always configure it with "alsaconf" but it seems that doesnt exist anymore. I have no sound. I install alsa with: "m-a a-i alsa". Please help me.
<anto9us> CalmvsKhaos: you could just disable and re-enable wifi
<Lancelot> and I'm back
<Lancelot> so where was that option again?
<coz_> Lancelot,  ok
<CalmvsKhaos> anto9us, oh like sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Muncky> hello is there someone who can help we with some beginner questions? I would really appreciate it.
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: have you check alsamixer?
<coz_> Lancelot,  for compiz?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | g-farkas
<ubottu> g-farkas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> Muncky: ask away
<coz_> Lancelot,   window management category...place windows plugin...multi output mode
<anto9us> CalmvsKhaos: maybe, I use the network manager icon
<Muncky> IdleOne, can I pM you
<Emanon> so to make a swap file "dd (or dcfldd) if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/desired/swap/file bs=1024(1meg) count=(number of megs)" and just adjust parameters as needed
<StopSign> or open backports
<IdleOne> Muncky: better to ask in here so others may help also
<medianmajik> Muncky: ask here if possible
<CalmvsKhaos> anto9us, ok thanks!
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Alsamixer doent work!
<nmvictor> their was a package in the repos on linux administration which,if my memory is anything to go bt, it contained some info on swapping and so forth, does anyone remember its name?
<Lancelot> the window rules plugin?
<greezmunkey> Emanon: I found a good explanation here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Lancelot> I don't have a plain windows plugin
<IdleOne> Muncky: asking in here also assures you get accurate answers
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: are you getting an error when you try it in the terminal?
<coz_> Lancelot, no  the Place windows  plugin
<Muncky> ok
<[Screamo]> Hey, im trying to use Kopete for webcam chat, but im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/398429/
<Lancelot> oh
<Lancelot> ok
<greezmunkey> Emanon: "swappiness" hehe
<Emanon> greezmunkey:  look up i posted that earlier hehe
<Lancelot> I see it
<aouhdf> .
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, I get:       alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<greezmunkey> Emanon: thanks!
<Emanon> greezmunkey: swappiness is how likely it is to be swapped not which swap it prefers
<coz_> Lancelot,  then choose the "output device with pointer"
<jaycount> whats the easiest way to restart x?
<coz_> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<greezmunkey> Emanon: got it :)
<Lancelot> so how is that different from the default setting?
<ActionParsnip> Jaycount: reboot
<[Screamo]> =/ Hey, im trying to use Kopete for webcam chat, but im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/398429/
<IdleOne> heh that will restrat X for sure
<Lancelot> it puts it wherever the mouse is instead of the main output?
<Emanon> but you could make a swap file then remove swap partition from fstab swapoff it and that should force it to use the only one left
<abbey> i'm having more trouble than expected setting up wireless in ubuntu 9.10 on a dell inspiron 1525
<coz_> Lancelot,  well the windows will open according to where your mouse pointer is located between the screens ...i am hoping anyway
<jaycount> guess thats how Ill do it
<Lancelot> ok
<mawst> Emanon: funny running into you here.
<Dr_Willis> I recall you can have several swap files and partions and set their priorties so you can set what one gets used first
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: did you visit the link in the output?
<anto9us> jaycount: you can restart the login window, along with x, with sudo service gdm restart
<Muncky> I just installed a ubuntu server, together with a ubuntu 9.10 client pc. I'm trying to connect with my client to the server, but I don't have any clue how. I would first of all like to use NFS and just installed this on the ubuntu server.
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: google   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for  default: No such file or directory
<coz_> Lancelot,  it is real helpful to type the first 2 or 3 letters of a nickname  hit tab to complete then  type your message...this way the person yoou are talking to can be alerted :)
<Emanon> u hang out in #rantradio or something mawst?
<abbey> i did administration >> hardware drivers then hit activate, but nothing seems to have changed.  what's the next step?
<[Screamo]> ActionParsnip lol its down..  i forgot to mention that
<Lancelot> coz_ now do I just attach the second screen and restart x?
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: have you websearched the error? Does the cam work in cheese?
<[Screamo]> i dont have a webcam
<[Screamo]> but my sister does
<coz_> Lancelot,  are you setting this in nvidia settings?
<Muncky> My main question is, how can my client connect to the server? do I have to make a new username on the server, and connect with this u/p?
<[Screamo]> jus trying to do a 1 sided thing
<coz_> Lancelot,  give me 5 I have a nature call to attend to :)
<Lancelot> ok
 * freezeloud_ away
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo] I see, websearch how to get the jasper thing, you'll find guides
<IdleOne> !ssh | Muncky
<ubottu> Muncky: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<[Screamo]> i tried =[
<ActionParsnip> !away > freezeloud_
<[Screamo]> didnt find nothing
<ubottu> freezeloud_, please see my private message
<lonnie_> ActionParsnip: Where is the config file you speak of?
<ActionParsnip> !who | [Scremo]
<ubottu> [Scremo]: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Muncky> ok, so I have to make use of the SSH protocol?
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie_: for what?
<lonnie_> for limited ssh users to their home directory
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: You still there?
<trism> [Screamo]: try sudo apt-get install libjasper-runtime;
<IdleOne> Muncky: read the link ubottu gave you and it will explain more howto and what you need to install
<Screamo_Smurf> ActionParsnip i googled it, but didnt find anything usefull
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie_: it will be in the conf file of the ftp server you use.
<Muncky> ok thanx I'll do that
<IdleOne> Muncky: welcome and if you have any questions just ask in here :)
<ActionParsnip> Screamo_smurf: try trism's suggeestion
<greezmunkey> 1st day of Spring!
<Screamo_Smurf> trism, im doing it now
<kacper> #ubuntu-pl
<abbey> i don't the the wireless device is being recognized at all actually, how do i go about fixing this?
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Im in google. I cant find the answer
<lonnie_> ActionParsnip: I'm just got a default install of ubuntu server with ssh setup. Users are able to sftp, and I'm not sure what the server is.
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, I never had this problem before
<ActionParsnip> Abbey: run: sudo lshw -C netowk ,you will see your devices. Websearch for the product line for the wifi device
<Muncky> ok, thanx once again, I'm afraid this will be my new home ! Damn that ubuntu is addictive :-)
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: I found a lot upon googling alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed
<coz_> Lancelot,  ok back
<Lancelot> coz_: me too
<abbey> ActionParsnip, it gave no results
<Screamo_Smurf> well i think it worked, but my sister just got offline, so now i cant test it =[ ( ActionParsnip, trism )
<abbey> ah i think you meant "network"
<Lancelot> coz_ I'm in the compiz config settings
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Me too, what i dont find is how to solve the problem. Now I know that: (traslation of the message) "Didnt find sound cards" when   "aplay -l"
<coz_> Lancelot,  on my setup I use dynamic-twinview  which is setting up of dual monitors manually..I dont have much experience with separate xscreens because i dont like that but
<IdleOne> Muncky: you may also want to /msg ubottu guidelines and read that :)
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie_: if you want sftp then ssh can do that, not sure how to stop them writing to none home short of standard user access being ok. Users will only have write access to $HOME
<coz_> Lancelot,  if you open nvidia-settings with sudo  from a terminal you can most likely set this up easily that way unless your separate xscreens are already set up
<abbey> ActionParsnip, is "BCM4312" the kind of thing i'm looking for?
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: http://weblog.tinixtech.com.ar/?p=163
<ActionParsnip> Abbey: try: lspci;lsusb ,one line will identify the device
<Lancelot> coz_, I'll get that open now
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | abbey
<ubottu> abbey: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<coz_> Lancelot,  as I said I have not done it this way  but via terminal type   sudo nvidia-settings
<smokealot> Doesnt ubuntu find the driver on its own?
<Lancelot> I got it
<Lancelot> I've done it before
<ActionParsnip> Abbey: that's exactly what we needed =)
<Lancelot> well opened it anyways :p
<coz_> Lancelot,  then go to  "X Server Display Configuration"
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: looks like it is solved by changing permissions as shown in that link
<abbey> alright, thanks ActionParsnip I googled but got non-helpful forum results first
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Ill try, Im reading :)
<Lancelot> ok
<ActionParsnip> Abbey: use a wired connection to download the stuff you need. The driver app will pop up and offer the driver to you
<coz_> Lancelot,  there you should see both monitors graphics  and once that is set to your liking...at the bottom just above the "Help and Quit" buttons is the "Save to X configuration file" button
<Lancelot> coz_, just lemme get my other monitor attached
<coz_> Lancelot, oh yeah do that first
<Lancelot> coz_, It's attached, but disabled
<abbey> k thanks ActionParsnip, think i've got it
<coz_> Lancelot,  you may have to restart x for that to be seen
<ActionParsnip> Abbey: sweet move
<Lancelot> it's seen, but disabled
<qweqwe> any idea how i can change my screen refresh rate ? i have in the options only 60mhz ?
<Lancelot> coz_,it's visible, but disabled
<christian> can anyone help me with a ubuntu security issue? thanks! :)
<Lancelot> coz_,I'll just set it to clone mode...
<smokealot> ActionParsnip: thats what i was thinking, when i installed it poped up and offerd the driver :p
<coz_> Lancelot,  I would still restart x first
<Vampire> :ActionParsnip!~ActionPar@genld-216-021.t-mobile.co.uk PRIVMSG #ubuntu :Lonnie
<Vampire> ups, sorry
<Lancelot> coz_, how would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Smokealot: it ironically needs a network connection
<Lancelot> coz_, without restarting ubuntu?
<coz_> Lancelot, ok
<Guest52405> help
<Vigo> abbey: What ActionParsnip said is the way I fixed a laptop for a friend, we brought the box here, hardlined it and got all pkgs that were needed, was easy.
<Guest52405> ?
<qweqwe> any idea with the refresh issue ?
<wevlop> do dell Mini's work ok with ubuntu? the wifi & everything
<coz_> Lancelot,   dont do anything until I finish....ctrl+alt+F1   then log in...then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<smokealot> yup to download it should be included on the cd
<rohanroy> Hi all, I'm trying to route all my traffic from an Ubuntu JeOS Virtual Machine running inside a Ubuntu 9.10 Server Host, within my LAN here in California to my remore Ubuntu 8.04 Server. I'm following these guides: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/routing.phtml and http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html . Thus far, I've been able to successfully connect to the VPN, I managed to allow myself to connect
<rohanroy> other hosts within the REMOTE lan, but I can't manage to setup the appropriate ip-up.d and ip-down.d scripts such that ALL traffic to and from the local virtual machine gets routed through the VPN. My Mac and Windows machines within my local LAN connect to the VPN and can access the external internet just fine. Can anyone help me?
<FloodBot3> rohanroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<medianmajik> wevlop: they should. dell offers great ubuntu support out of the box
<coz_> Lancelot,  i would commit that to memory or papter because it is the proper way to do this
<coz_> Lancelot,  I meant paper
<Lancelot> coz_, ok :P
<wevlop> been thinking to get a Dell Mini 10v, to start using Ubuntu again, and may be learn some scripting, python etc
<Blackice115> I wrote a simple script to hide/reveal desktop icons and I'm trying to put it into my dock. When I put it in there is still shows the image for it as a piece of paper, even though I changed the picture, anyone know of a way to get my dock to show the picture I added?
<wevlop> medianmajik: will serve me good?
<medianmajik> wevlop: mini 10v also supports OSX.
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, it seems that you were right. I add my user to the audio group, but still without sound. What is what i have to reload?
<Vigo> wevlop: Did you look at Ubuntu + Hardware?
<wevlop> Vigo: where where!
<anto9us> qweqwe: if you have lcd screen then you shouldn't need to
<wevlop> medianmajik: bah thats a good thing
<Vigo> wavelop: At the Ubuntu.com site there is a Docs section, one is Supported Hardware, I think that is listed as working.
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: Did you add it using sudo?
<wevlop> oh
<Lonely_Troll1981> Hi!! Lets kill all in the windows channel?
<krantix> can anyone help me with a security issue? I see a strange "find" process running sometimes....
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Yes. I shouldent?
<mawst> Is there a way to reload applets that are installed without reloading gnome panel?
<Vigo> srry, wEv
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: you should. :)
<Lonely_Troll1981> krantix yep.. I will help you!!!1
<coz_> Lonely_Troll1981,  I dont think so ... I still enjoy using windows at times :)
<wevlop> Lonely_Troll1981: nope, not yet, i am still in that club :P
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, I did   "sudo adduser miuser audio"
<Lancelot> coz_, Well, it worked I guess
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, I seems like all its okey for root :)
<coz_> Lancelot,  you guess?
<Lancelot> coz_, well it did
<krantix> Lonely_Troll1981 thanks! I've posted a picture here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434614
<G-Farkas> medianmajik,  So, as Im root it give me peace, but still want to use the audio with miuser
<coz_> Lancelot,  cool...now i did look online for mplab and wine ..it is apparenlty supported but I would go to #winehq  to talk about that there
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: try running alsamixer again in the terminal as user
<Lancelot> coz_, I'm back in the nvidia settings
<Lonely_Troll1981> krantix nice pictures...I suggest you to use a windows
<coz_> Lancelot,  ok   but if your settings took then you dont need to be there
<coz_> Lancelot, ok
<Lancelot> coz_, I just have a clone view
<coz_> Lancelot,   ok
<Vigo> wevlop: Here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DellMini9
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, still get the same error
<krantix> Lonely_Troll1981 sorry I'm not following....
<coz_> Lancelot, when you click on the secondary monitor graphic in there  do you have options for settings?
<wevlop> Vigo: thanks :)
<wevlop> may be Mini9 isn't available at my place though
<Lonely_Troll1981> krantix Kill the ubuntu and use Windows
<krantix> anyone expert in security?
<Lancelot> coz_,  I have disabled, seperate x screen, and twinview
<wevlop> 10 shouldn't be much different
<Vigo> wevlop: You are very welcome, I hope that helps and please post any fixes or errors at the Forums.
<abbey> alright system >> admin >> hardware drivers is giving me "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<abbey> how do i... use it
<Lancelot> coz_, currently it's on twinview
<wevlop> Vigo: i will
<coz_> Lancelot, but i thought you wanted separate xscreens?
<smokealot> krantix is that running as root?
<Lancelot> coz_, I did :/
<Vigo> wevlop: Thank YOU.
<Lancelot> coz_, hang on, I'll set it and restart
<wevlop> :)
<coz_> Lancelot,  ok then no
<krantix> smokealot not sure
<medianmajik> abbey: you may need to logout/back in to get restricted drivers working
<coz_> Lancelot,  first click the primary monitor  and hit the"Configure" button
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, this is exactly the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543847 and maybe the solution, just that i dont understand the solution :S
<smokealot> or ifconfig wlan0 up
<abbey> medianmajik, just did that
<RKO> Hello everyone
<Lancelot> coz_,  ok, I have it
<smokealot> for some reason it wont work untill i do that
<coz_> Lancelot,  choose separate xscreen   then do the same with the secondary monitor  then  click the "Save to x configuration file"
<krantix> smokealot do you have any idea what it is? it only runs sometimes. I've run rkhunter and chkrootkit and nothing is found....
<Lancelot> coz_, ok
<coz_> Lancelot,  then restart x again to see if that took
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: I'll check it out. try running alsaconf in the terminal
<smokealot> krantix it would help to see who is running it
<smokealot> or what
<Lancelot> coz_, I'm curious, there's an option called Xinerama, what does that do
<RKO> Guys may i ask for help?
<Vigo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> ! ask | RKO
<ubottu> RKO: please see above
<coz_> Lancelot,  no you cant use that with compiz i believe  so you want to leave
<coz_> Lancelot,  leave that alone
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, There is not alsaconf, Is the first thing that i tried because was the old way that I always did in debian
<RKO> How can i edit /etc/hosts
<krantix> smokealot right, but it's not running yet... what is more suspicious is that I don't have any user named "alex" on my box
<RKO> i get no permission at all
<Lancelot> coz_, ok, I'll restart then
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Ill try restart the pc :)
<soreau> Lancelot: enabling xinerama will effectively disable compositing
<laura82_> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Come back in minutes or less
<Vigo> RKO: Did you try man?
<coz_> Lancelot,  just leave
<soreau> RKO: Try 'gksudo /etc/hosts'
<soreau> err
<coz_> Lancelot, just leave xinerama alone
<soreau> RKO: Try 'gksudo gedit /etc/hosts'
<Lancelot> coz_, I am
<coz_> Lancelot,   I didnt mean just leave :)  my fingers goobered :)
<Lancelot> coz_, I've finished setting it, but it's compaining about using absolute positioning
<RKO> i tried to edit it via normal text editor , but failed to save
<coz_> Lancelot,  mm
<Lancelot> coz_, should I offset it by my resolution?
<RKO> i try to edit it via nano /etc/
<Lancelot> coz_, 1680 pixels over?
<coz_> Lancelot,  well are both monitors the same size?
<Peda____> RKO? Press Alt+F2 and type "gksudo nautilus"
<Lancelot> coz_, yes they are
<coz_> Lancelot, and do you have them set identically in the settings?
<Peda____> now you should be able to edit everything
<smokealot> krantix: can i send u a pm?
<Vigo> RKO: Yes, what the others stated, gk or nano or whatever editor you prefer, then save it.
<Lancelot> coz_, yes
<krantix> smokealot sure
<coz_> Lancelot, m,m  let me check hold on
<rohanroy> Hey all, How do I create a ip-up.d script such that all my traffic gets routed to the ppp0 VPN PPTP interface upon connection to the VPN?
<jMyles> I'm getting grub rescue unknown filesystem on aCat's laptop - grub-install doesn't seem to fix it, as suggested in the forums
<RKO> After i edit etc/hosts via nano /etc/hosts
<RKO> how to save it
<eirann> trying to get backtrack tools on ubuntu,  how do i save perl file
<xcerca> is there a program the scans your computer for every OS and then can update grub for you ?
<coz_> Lancelot,   in the nvidia settings ..the monitor graphics
<Vigo> Is there a way to list all running processes and then selectively /kill the ones that are not system or needed on a session?
<coz_> Lancelot,  click and drag the monitor graphic to see if it is overlapping the primary graphic monitor
<xcerca> Vigo , yea
<_Trullo> RKO, CTRL-X then Y
<lkvv> is there a microsoft paint like program for ubuntu (not gimp)
<eirann> and how come there (tools) are not showing up on gnome menu, i have changed menu using genie
<Peda____> why not gimp... paint sux...
<lkvv> Peda____, I love paint
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Hi, WORKS! restarting the system solved finally the problem. I was as you say the permission problem. Thank you very much :)
<Vigo> xcerca: Thank you.
<coz_> _Trullo,  there is mypaint which is more like  corel painter
<xcerca> Vigo , i have the system monitor toolbar and i just click that and click the proceeses tab
<Lancelot> coz_, they are overlapping
<Lonely_Troll1981> Hi!!! Whow to install the Ubuntu to vacuum cleaner?
<coz_> Lancelot,  ok set them correctly with no overlapping
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: No problem. :)
<Vigo> xcerca: Oh sweet, never thought about that.
<Lancelot> coz_, one next to the other, its set
<anto9us> krantix: it's parte updatedb cron job, Alex is actually a filesystem being pruned from the process
<Lancelot> coz_, save the config file?
<coz_> _Trullo,  but there are applications very similar to microsoft paint
<coz_> Lancelot,  yeah try that now
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: You should checkout #! Crunchbang when you get a chance.  It'll teach you a lot about Ubuntu
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Still problems, but not with the sound B)
<abbey> ok, i followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but still can't find the device, and wifi-radar doesn't seem to work.
<Vigo> xcerca: Does it actually /kill them or suspend them?
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, What is this?
<xcerca> what multi-player games are popular in ubuntu ?
<coz_> Lancelot,  the monitor graphics should be side by side with no overlapping or gaps
<uzi_> how to remove ttf-dejavu-core pkg without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<xcerca> Vigo , the kill kills
<Vigo> xcerca: Thank you
<Lancelot> coz_, its clean
<Lancelot> coz_, I'm restarting now
<Peda____> lkvv : There is a similar programm to paint, called xpaint... just google
<coz_> Lancelot,  cool
<xcerca> peda , what about gimp ?
<coz_> _Trullo,  i think tuxpaint  is close to mspaint
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Ill found it. In wich way? I did the minimal instalation :)
<lkvv> Peda____, awesome
<RKO> Error writing /etc/hosts Permission denied
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: Ubuntu with tons of light and fast programs.  Designed so you can get "under the hood" and really mess with things
<Peda____> ;-9
<RKO> and that was my question on the first place
<uzi_> how to remove ttf-dejavu-core pkg without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Peda____> lkvv asked for a programm instead of gimp..
<coz_> _Trullo,  no never mind it is not like mspaint...just saw screenshot lol
<RKO> How to get permission to Edit /etc/hosts?
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: you did the minimal install of ubuntu?
<coz_> _Trullo,  maybe gpaint?
<Peda____> RKO?
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, yes
<coz_> _Trullo,  or gnupaint
<Peda____> Press Alt+f2
<RKO> Error writing /etc/hosts Permission denied
<Peda____> an then type "gksudo nautilus
<RKO> after alt + f2
<coz_> _Trullo,  if you really want a close replacement I believe it is gpaint
<anto9us> RKO: use sudo in front of edit command, e.g. sudo nano /etc/hosts
<Vigo> xcerca: Erm, Synaptic name or what to search for?
<laura82_> tienes una sesion de usuario
<coz_> _Trullo,    http://tech.shantanugoel.com/uploads/gpaint.png
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, You are speaking with a professional (in distro installations :P )
<Peda____> now you can edit everything
<Peda____> and save it also
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, Could I get some advantages with this distro?
<laura82_> desde alli no vale que escribas eso. debe ser la sesion del administrador que instalo el sistema
<uzi_> how to remove ttf-dejavu-core pkg without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Lancelot> coz_, well, I now have seperate screen, that just displays the blank ubuntu login screen background
<Lancelot> coz_, it also traps my mouse :/
<coz_> Lancelot,  ok oooo
<Muncky> I cannot browse with my arrow keys in the nano editor, anybody have a solution. It says [ unknown Command ]
<coz_> Lancelot,  ok then from this point I am going to direct you to the #nvidia channel for better advice on this
<Lancelot> coz_, ok then
<G-Farkas> uzi_, did you try with dpkg?
<setuid> dpkg isn't doing anything inside my chroot... how can I diagnose?
<xcerca> do many people play games like wow and cs on wine ?
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: Crunchbang?  Only real dependency is C, Openbox plays nice with Gtk and is super easy to configure.  Also, great community and fast.  checkout freenode/#crunchbang
<abbey> xcerca i played wow on wine for years
<Lancelot> coz_, thanks for the help
<Lancelot> coz_, what was the channel for the Wine bunch again?
<setuid> Anyone?
<anto9us> uzi_: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it won't remove all its dependencies along with it
<xcerca> abbey , did you ever have any problems ?
<abbey> xcerca, hardest part is getting video drivers
<coz_> Lancelot,  no problem ..let me know the solution to this >  I am generally in #compiz  and the wine channel is  #winehq
<abbey> xcerca, not really
<abbey> once i fix wireless here i'm going to try that actually
<Blackice115> Does anyone know if you can turn a ".sh" script into just an executable application?
<abbey> was on a different computer running fedora though
<Emanon> !es |laura82_:
<ubottu> laura82_:: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lancelot> coz_, ok then, thanks
<coz_> ok
<uzi_> G-Farkas, anto9us: should I --force-yes purge ttf-dejavu-core?
<xcerca> i did before playing TF 2  on my old computer, but now i have 4 cores and 2 ati 4890's , so i hope that helps..
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: what are some distros you are loving?
<setuid> # dpkg -L && echo $?
<setuid> 0
<setuid> Something's not right
<G-Farkas> medianmajik, MP
<family> SO CAL hooah
<setuid> How do I reinstall dpkg, without using dpkg?
<setuid> or rebuild/repair the apt database?
<G-Farkas> uzi_, what tell to you?
<medianmajik> G-Farkas: sorry, guess this is offtopic for support.  We'll get back to support questions
<anto9us> uzi_: do so at your own risk, there may be other things depending on ttf-dejavu-core
<RKO> Peda____ Thank you for help
<uzi_> anto9us: i want to safely remove dejavu without touching its dependencies :/
<anto9us> uzi_: you can always reinstall by "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" which will bring back in missing dependent packages
<PCLoadLetter> Hey all.  I am having issues with my crontab.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/z6dGaJay  Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong please?  I'm trying to run a .sh file every day at a certain time, but the .sh file isn't loading when the time hits :(
<anto9us> uzi, it doesn't hurt to try, as long as you know what you're doing :)
<setuid> Anyone?
<pershian007> hi
<Emanon> !hi | pershian007
<ubottu> pershian007: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<uzi_> anto9us :/ i don't wanna remove my desktop, just the font
<Gran_Ger> Hi there! I have a problem with nautilus. If I select the option personal folder from places, there is  message that isn't any application asociated with that
<Gran_Ger> how can I fix it?
<anto9us> uzi_: ubuntu-desktop is not your desktop, it's a metapackage
<anto9us> uzi_: it just installs everything required, removing it will not remove your desktop
<Vigo> setuid: Do you have a liveCD or an install CD?
<abbey> so... after i've supposedly installed the drivers, how to get wifi to actually connect to a network?
<Agent_X>  I'm having a little trouble with a NTP installation
<Agent_X> <Agent_X> is anyone available to give a little guidance?
<Agent_X> <Agent_X> http://pastebin.com/Jb4sbjye
<Agent_X> <Agent_X> I keep getting a connection refused from both the localhost performing
<Agent_X> <Agent_X> rdate -p 127.0.0.1
<FloodBot3> Agent_X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agent_X> <Agent_X> and from a another host using the same command to the devices IP
<uzi_> anto9us thanks for your reply. there's a switch to ingore deps in rpm. what is the equivalent in apt?
<ugliefrog> play on linux vs wine...are they the same thing
<Agent_X> I'm having some NTP trouble
<pershian007> how can i remove broken package by terminal ?
<anto9us> uzi_: I'm off to work now, sorry :)
<Vigo> !alien | uzi_
<ubottu> uzi_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<pedahzur> Problem here with a Dell Inspiron 9400/E1705.  Suspend works the first time, and resumes fine.  The second time, the system locks up on trying to suspend, and I have to reboot.  Anyone seen this or have possible fixes?
<Agent_X> canI keep getting a connection refused from both the localhost performing
<Agent_X> rdate -p 127.0.0.1
<Agent_X> and from a another host using the same command to the devices IP
<Agent_X> in netstat it appears that port 123 is open (though not listening)
<Agent_X> http://pastebin.com/Jb4sbjye is a copy of the ntp.conf
<FloodBot3> Agent_X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PCLoadLetter> anyone here familiar with crontab?  just on the basic level?
<Vigo> uzi_: I did not see the full question, so I posted that for you.
<hexdump_> man I don't know what sony did but their packages install super fast.
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: What's up?
<abbey> wow.... FloodBot is laming Agent_X bad...
<abbey> seems broken
<overmind> abbey: No, it works perfectly
<romek> są tu jacyś Polacy?:P
<lonnie_> In ubuntu desktop, you can use the gui to setup new users that have limited privileges. How can I do this in Ubuntu Server using the command line. I want create users that only have access to their home directory, and can't shutdown the system or cause any problems like that.
<overmind> !pl | romek
<ubottu> romek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<PCLoadLetter> hey pedahzur.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/z6dGaJay  <-- don't know what i did wrong here :(
<PCLoadLetter> its a very simple crontab.. and im new to cron in general
<PCLoadLetter> just need to see what im doing wrong
<abbey> overmind i'll just make sure to not type too fast
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: What's the issue? Not running? running with error?
<Agent_X> Yeah.. ok
<Agent_X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398447/
<PCLoadLetter> not running
<pershian007> helpe meeeeeeee
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: how did you create this file? crontab -e?
<PCLoadLetter> yep
<Agent_X> description of problem and my ntp.conf
<uzi_> Vigo: whats equivalent to rpm's --ignore-deps in apt?
<pershian007> how can i remove broken package by terminal ?
<PCLoadLetter> saved to a /tmp/ directory.. not sure if that has anything to do with it, but once i saved and quit, it told me the new crontab was configured
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: Are you sure 'cron' is running?  What does ps -AF|grep -i cron return?
<Vigo> uzi_: I would have to look that up in the Manual, one moment please.
<Milp> Which arch would i use if i wanted to use debootstrap to make a minimal ubuntu for an arm-eabi architecture?
<uzi_> Vigo: thank you, I shall try --ignore-depends in dpkg
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: Did you keep an eye on /var/log/syslog? Is there any record of cron trying to invoke it?
<hexdump_> PCLoadLetter:  wtf does that mean?!
<Vigo> uzi_: Here is a Manpage on that. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/apt-get.8.html
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: What user is this running as?  Is there anything in that user's mail file at /var/log/spool/mail?
<uzi_> Vigo: i've read that manual, sadly didn't find anything useful :(
<PCLoadLetter> I pasted the output of that command at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Jp2yj7MH pedahzur.  thanks for helping btw :)  and i will check the syslog now
<hDy> hey guys I installed Ubuntu 9.10 and went to edit the grub config file, but it wasn't at /boot/grub/menu.lst the file doesn't excist.. did they change the config file name?
<pedahzur> hexdump_, PCLoadLetter: yes, crontab -e copies the file to a tmp location where you edit it, then when you exit your editor, it checks the syntax and installs it if it's OK.
<PCLoadLetter> nothing in the users mail file that im aware of
<PCLoadLetter> no mail set up or anything to do with mail on that machine
<Vigo> uzi_: You know the Golden Rule, RTM, or something, did you see the Options part?
<PCLoadLetter> ahh ok, that's what i figured but i thought i'd mention that
<hexdump_> lol pedahzur: j/k office space
<PCLoadLetter> like i said, im new :)
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: You do realize that your cron is configured to run the command at 2:19PM local time, right?
<PCLoadLetter> yeah.. i kept changing the time to test it
<PCLoadLetter> but the export never took
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: tip: put my name at the beginning of your replies. That way, my client dings (and highlights the reply in red) so it's easier for me to find your responses.
<PCLoadLetter> pedahzur: sorry about that. its been awhile since i've looked at irc or ubuntu.. lol
<uzi_> Vigo: thank you. dpkg --purge worked, not apt-get purge
<PCLoadLetter> pedahzur: i uploaded the grep output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Jp2yj7MH
<Random832> it's apt-get --purge remove
<Vigo> uzi_: You are very welcome.
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: I would recommend installing something like Postfix (in local-only mode if you don't need to use it to send mail off-system) so there is something cron can use to mail the output of the command.
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: Yeah, saw the ps -AF output. So cron is running.
<hDy> omg, update-grub is amazing.
<rabbit1> help need on aptana, permission denied, any help?
<abbey> wow
<PCLoadLetter> pedahzur:  i will check the syslog right now and look into postfix.  from what you've seen though, is anything out of the ordinary?
<Vigo> rabbit1: Are you su?
<rabbit1> su?
<rabbit1> Vigo: su?
<sanguisdex> so I just upgraded the disto and now some of my shell connections will not connect any more, any ideas for degugging?
<Vigo> rabbit1: Are you the Administrator?
<rabbit1> Vigo: its my home PC
<Vigo> !su | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rabbit1> Vigo: i also tried sudo on it but, same problem
<PCLoadLetter> pedahzur:  yes.. the syslog is definitely being invoked
<Vigo> rabbit1: still looking, I am not really familiar with that pkg.
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: The command looks ok in the crontab.  I would suspect some error output is being generated and not e-mailed since there is no e-mail system installed.
<rabbit1> Vigo: followed all the instructions provided here: http://maketecheasier.com/install-aptana-studio-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/23
<callaghan> What would be the best VNC Server for Ubuntu that also works when Compiz is enabled?
<PCLoadLetter> i pastebin'd the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sGxSEH94
<PCLoadLetter> pedahzur
<PCLoadLetter> :D
<soreau> ! best | callaghan
<ubottu> callaghan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PCLoadLetter> you can see my numerous failed attempts moving into a cleaner command
<rabbit1> Vigo: you there?
<duffydack> callaghan, tried ssh X forwarding? or do you need to control a whole desktop
<callaghan> soreau: What would be a VNC Server - no matter which one - for Ubuntu that also works when Compiz is enabled? That's what I meant ;)
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: /home/adempiere/Adempiere/utils/RUN_DBExport.sh  I assume the path is correct?
<callaghan> duffydack: I need to control the whole desktop.
<PCLoadLetter> pedahzur: correct
<duffydack> callaghan, I like freenx but havent found a way to take over an already running session...
<AbortD> does anyone use AR5B93 wireless connection and can help me connect to a network? i tried a it under karmic and lucid and get nothing
<salvo> hello i'm new user
<Vigo> rabbit1: Yes, just found a possible resolution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384807&highlight=aptana
<Milp> welcome, salvo
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: yeah, everything looks correct.  I would have to see the output of the cron command, and you can only get that to my knowledge via the output being mailed.
<salvo> tank's
<rabbit1> Vigo: checking out,,.....
<soreau> callaghan: That really has to do with your graphics drivers I believe. I think there's only one vnc
<zongo_> hey guys, I was wondering if someone could help me create an alias
<pedahzur> zongo_: What kind of alias? Mail?
<rabbit1> Vigo: thats just to create a icon
<Pantcho> Hi all, i have compiled the kernel to see if it works like here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#AltBuildMethod and now i wish to change the kernel source and recompile, so if i just change a few lines in a .c source file in the linux source directory and do the same steps again will it apply? or i need to do a special make for the new objects or delete something to let know make it is missing and it needs to build it again? thanks.
<zongo_> I have modified my ~/.bashrc file for a command I use all the time
<salvo> sorry for my engish what'is a discussion?
<pedahzur> zongo_: Oh, and command alias. :)
<zongo_> it is located in /usr/bin/wvdial
<callaghan> duffydack: Never heard of that one, but I will take a look, thank you.
<soreau> callaghan: There was a nomad branch of compiz that was being worked on by novell folks but I think it kinda died off. See /msg FusioBot nomad
<zongo_> but when I run it in the terminal it says command not found
<PCLoadLetter> pedahzur:  thanks for helping me look into my crontab.  i will check out postfix right now to see if i can get the output mailed to me
<Khalil> I have installed "unrar" but I have no idea how to use it! Help?
<Vigo> rabbit1: In the forums Apatna search came up with a large number, I may have selected wrong one, is a java error?
<pedahzur> zongo_: Did you log out and log back in?
<rabbit1> Vigo: that's ok, would like to drop, i am happy with bluefish
<AbortD> :/
<rabbit1> :)
<rabbit1> Vigo: thanks for the help, its late night here, i am sleepy too. out of control :)
<zongo_> this is the line I have added to ~/.bashrc alias w='sudo /usr/bin/wvdial':
<Milp> salvo what country are you from? What is your native language?
<zongo_> yes I have log out and back in
<pedahzur> zongo_: What's the alias declaration look like?
<zongo_> what am i doing wrong because it is not working :)
<guntbert> !it | salvo
<ubottu> salvo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pedahzur> zongo_: Sorry, didn't see you post it.
<zongo_> :)
<callaghan> soreau: thx for the info, I see what I can do
<salvo> italian, i'm write from Torino Italy (^_^)
<Vigo> rabbit1: Okee dokee, try aracnophelia or give it a test, I also like Bluefish.
<Industrial> Every time I sleep my Wubi install it resets my time, this is quite anoying
<salvo> ok ubotto Tank's
<pedahzur> PCLoadLetter: You're welcome.
<Milp> ah cool, im german :D
<Milp> do you need help with anything in ubuntu?
<baaba> how does gnome-terminal in karmic display glyphs that are not present in the font that it's set to use?
<Pantcho> anyone? :P
<Khalil> Does anyone know how to use unrar?
<pedahzur> Khalil: unrar <filename>
<zongo_> another way would be to create a ~/.bash_aliases file and add all the xtras aliases there I suppose
<rabbit1> Vigo: thx, can u spell it properly, i am getting weired search results in google
<Khalil> pedahzur: where exactly do I type this?
<pedahzur> zongo_: Do you really have a : after your alias declaration?
<Vigo> salvo: Welcome.
<zongo_> yes I do pedahzur
<pedahzur> Khalil: At the console.  You can also install a GUI front end for handling compresses files.
<zongo_> am i not suppose to have that ?
<Vigo> rabbit1: Use the Forums, is a bit more precise to Ubuntu/Debian.
<pedahzur> zongo_: I don't think so.
<Khalil> pedahzur: when you say 'console' do you mean terminal?
<pedahzur> Khalil: Yes, sorry.
<Khalil> ok
<zongo_> ok let me modify it, be back in a sec
<tarvid> how do you get nm-applet back? If I have a wired connect at boot it goes away
<Vigo> rabbit1: here> http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<rabbit1> Vigo: ok, but whats aracnophelia?
<takin`bac> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=HzkN please, just click this link to help me win iphone, it's not a virus, i swear :)))))))))))))))
<Vigo> rabbit1: It is a Java app written by Paul Lutus and is free under the Care Ware license.
<Milp> Is the rootstock tool especially made to generate ubuntu rootfs for arm architectures?
<rabbit1> Vigo: okkies,,,,,
<Vigo> rabbit1: I built my first website from code using it like ten years ago, it has matured nicely.
<Khalil> pedahzur: It dosen't work
<Vigo> rabbit1: Google Paul Lutus or Arachnoid
<zongo__> pedahzur: it's working nicely now cheers
<pedahzur> zongo__: Glad to hear it. Glad to help.
<pedahzur> Khalil: What error message does it give you?
<zongo__> would it possible to add to the aliases the passwd for root access
<chenke> ..
<rohanroy> Hey all, I've setup a VPN on a remote server using PPTP and CHAP Authentication on an Ubuntu 8.04 Server. Here in California, I can connect to my VPN on my mac, and Windows XP machines. I'm trying to setup a virtual machine on my home server running Ubuntu 9.10 via VirtualBox, VM is running: Ubuntu 8.04 JeOS. I would like this virtual machine to have a persistent connection to the PPTP VPN. I've managed to set it up so it successfully joins the 
<rohanroy> can ping and traceroute properly to the VPN server and other clients on the remote LAN. However, I would like to have it so that ALL TRAFFIC is routed through the VPN tunnel. I'm following the information here: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/routing.phtml#automatic-setup However, I'm having difficulty getting it to work. Is there anyone here who can provide any help?
<zongo__> instead of me having to type it everytime
<quarky> anyone know how to get my digital camera working
<pedahzur> zongo__: I don't think so...you can't pass a password to sudo.  But you can configure sudo to not ask for a password.
<Khalil> pedahzur: I open terminal type in "unrar Portable Photoshop CS4 -" but then it says "ERROR: Unknown option: khalil@Ubuntu-desktop:~$
<Khalil> "
<zongo__> would it possible to configure sudo to not ask for a passwd just for that app ?
<moon> hi
<pedahzur> Khalil: Try putting quotes around the file name.
<Khalil> pedahazur:k
<norbi905> Hello, one of our clients requires a redundant file server.  I looked at Ubuntu server which includes LTSP.  LTSP seems like a good solution because thin clients can connect to the server to access files/software.  Is there a way I can add clusters of Ubuntu servers together to increase the size of storage and add redundancy?  I guess the function i'm looking for is similar to that of Windows DFS ( distributed f
<norbi905> ile system ).  Thanks for reading this, I appreciate any input.
<Vigo> zongo_: Or just set the time limit to some crazy long prompt-time. not suggested, but it can be done.
<chenke> 这里不能说中文？
<moon> i tierd to install adobe flash player
<kernco> Is there a way I can hide the USB device icons on my desktop?
<moon> what i should choose
<moon> to install it
<Khalil> pedahzur: this came out "UNRAR 3.90 beta 2 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Alexander Roshal
<Khalil> Usage:     unrar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
<Khalil>                <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
<Khalil> <Commands>
<Khalil>   e             Extract files to current directory
<FloodBot3> Khalil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khalil>   l[t,b]        List archive [technical, bare]
<pedahzur> zongo__: Yes...I don't know the exact syntax, but the sudoers file should examples.  Type 'visudo' at the prompt to get into vi to edit sudoers.  Or EDITOR='nano visudo' if you don't like vi.
<theadmin> Excuse me for a very dumb question but can i cat stdin?
<Agent_X> Having some trouble setting up NTP to server some devices on a lan..can someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/398447/
<rabbit1> Vigo: screenshots looks great, i am downloading
<Nikolai_D> Guys, how to add medibuntu to 10.04?
<pat_> hi will ubuntu run on 256 mb ram
<pedahzur> Khalil: Looks like you need to do 'unrar e filename path_to_extract/  Not sure. What do the docs say?
<JimmyRcom> pat:yes
<kernco> theadmin: cat <&1
<Khalil> ??
<zongo__> cool pedahzur: I will look into it now. thank you for your help
<rabbit1> Vigo: by any chance can i shift file name tab from bottom to top?
<pat_> thabks
<theadmin> kernco: o_O who is <&1
<pat_> going to install now
<Khalil> pedahzur: what do you mean 'docs'?
<pedahzur> Khalil: documentation.
<Khalil> pedahzur: Docs for what?
<pedahzur> type 'man unrar' (without the quotes) at the terminal.
<kernco> theadmin: That's how you cat stdin
<Khalil> now?
<theadmin> Nikolai_D: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<pedahzur> Khalil: documentation for unrar.
<guntbert> theadmin: thats standard: type cat  and then type anything
<rabbit1> i am dead
<TomLeyton> Hey all... I am trying to install fglrx and I get an error in the build process saying sh: pushd: not found
<Vigo> rabbit1: As it is Java and pretty much mature now, you can do almost anything that the computer can do or relate to, so the answer is possibly, yes.
<theadmin> pushd? Ain't this a DOS thing?
<TomLeyton> Can anyone please assist?
<pedahzur> TomLeyton: Maybe...you haven't asked a question yet. :)
<pedahzur> Problem here with a Dell Inspiron 9400/E1705.  Suspend works the first time, and resumes fine.  The second time, the system locks up on trying to suspend, and I have to reboot.  Anyone seen this or have possible fixes?
<militant-> hi folks.  having a bit of an issue on my brother
<Vigo> TomLeyton: Are the Repositories set up to accept that?
<Khalil> pedahzur: here's what came up: UNRAR(1)                         RAR archiver                         UNRAR(1)
<militant-> hi folks.  having a bit of an issue on my brother's netbook.  libnotify's volume control and battery popups flashin and out endlessly
<Khalil> NAME
<Khalil>        unrar - extract files from rar archives
<Khalil> SYNOPSIS
<Khalil>        unrar <command> [-<switch 1> -<switch N>] archive [files...] [path...]
<FloodBot3> Khalil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vigo> !rar | Khalil
<ubottu> Khalil: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<militant-> the popups interfere with basic keyboard function
<pedahzur> Khalil: yup, and that gives you the commands you need to invoke it and extract the file.
<neodemi> stupid question, i'm using the soundconverter program from the repos to resample some mp3s. i have a track thats 5:20 long, and on resampling the output is 5:51 long. the program does not add any empty space to the resampled track, its is actually slowed so it lengthens to 5:51. has anyone experienced this before, and is it possible to fix?
<DarsVaeda> hi i'm running 9.10 and want to test 10.04, but i don't want to waste a cd so is it possible to install 10.04 from 9.10 in another partition? that would be great
<barf> Hi, I would like to look at the VNC protocol, how would I look at the activity on port 5900?
<theadmin> DarsVaeda: unetbootin?
<barf> Is netcat a good option?
<DarsVaeda> thx i'll google that
<pedahzur> barf: tcpdump if you want to watch the communication.
<guntbert> DarsVaeda: use a virtual machine - just mount the iso
<Pantcho> Hi all, i have build the kernel and all .o and .ko created, now i modified a source file in the kernel code and i wish to recompile, how do i do it so it will know i change one of the source file and recompile with the changes?
<Vigo> neodemi: K3b?
<DarsVaeda> no don't want to use a vm
<theadmin> guntbert: Meh. This is a meh i tell you, virtual machines are SLOW
<barf> pedahzur: I would like to see the communcation or the protocol in particular piped through xxd
<guntbert> theadmin: and what precisely is your point - when talking about testing a beta OS?
<pedahzur> barf: not familiar with xxd
<SandGorgon> barf, I suggest u use wireshark
<norbi905> xxd:  Wireshard might do the trick
<barf> On the command line?
<msandbu> hi, is there I command so I can update to the beta 10.04 from terminal via ssh?
<theadmin> Say, is it safe to install {X | K | \ }ubuntu-desktop packages on andLinux? Know it's kinda offtopic, but...
<barf> There used to be tethereal
<SandGorgon> barf, both cmdline or a gui optionallt
<Vigo> There is also a GUI for Wireshark.
<neodemi> Vigo, never used k3b, its the soundconverter package
<SandGorgon> barf, ethereal++ = wireshark
<barf> ok
<DarsVaeda> unetbootin sound pretty much like exactly what i looked for, thx :)
<Vigo> neodemi: Right, I was just asking what pkg you are using to record the sample with.
<Nikolai_D> theadmin: ty :)
<theadmin> Nikolai_D: Seriously, though, is looking at their site that much of a trouble?
<Nikolai_D> maybe u can help me with onemorething, i try to install Ultamatix, but it gives me an python2.5 problem, any suggestions?
<Ddorda> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<guntbert> !lucid | Nikolai_D
<ubottu> Nikolai_D: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<neodemi> Vigo, its not ripped from a cd, i already have the original mp3 in 320kb/s, trying to resample down to 96 or 64 since i only have a 1gb mp3 player
<Nikolai_D> theadmin: euhm, ive found nearly what u showed me but it wasnt working, so i asked here, and yours worked, i dont know what exactly difference is
<Domino> Hello, I have an old eMachines M5310 with a BCM4306 wireless card, and I use the b43legacy drivers but the speed of it fluctuates alot. Like from 3Mbps to 1Mbps. IS there a way to fix this or will I need to use ndiswrapper. If so, how do I use that?
<Nikolai_D> guntbert: ty
<theadmin> Nikolai_D: I think the problem is Ubuntu uses python2 which is not very compatible with python2.5, so you'll need to install it manually, no idea how
<Nikolai_D> i did, still the same
<Nikolai_D> and when ubuntu updated i noticed there python6 something
<Vigo> neodemi: Have you saved to disk then used a sound editor, like ubottu just mentioned?
<theadmin> Nikolai_D: Hm, o_O
<resno> how can i go about installing ubuntu on a headless machine?
<rjb> i installed imagemagick, ubuntu 9.10 and cant find command from terminal
<theadmin> Damn, i just typed that last message in a terminal, good thing i didn't hit enter
<Nikolai_D> lets see whats in Ubuntu+1 :)
<johnsmith60> Hi all
<Vigo> theadmin: Very good thing, I did that once, once.
<theadmin> Vigo: Was the message "rm -rf"? :D
<Vigo> theadmin: As a matter of fact, it was worse.
<theadmin> How to change locale from a terminal? I did "locale-gen ru", what next?
<theadmin> Vigo: What can be worse then this? Except that i missed a / above
<Pantcho> i have build the kernel and all .o and .ko created, now i modified a source file in the kernel code and i wish to recompile, how do i do it so it will know i change one of the source file and recompile with the changes?
<phpechowiec> theadmin: type 'locale' it should be set to "UTF-8.ru_RU" or sth like that
<Vigo> theadmin: Now you have it, that slash makes ALL the difference.
<DarsVaeda> but pretty useless with not being root, or?
<phpechowiec> theadmin: **"ru_RU.UTF-8
<neodemi> Vigo, i dont get what you mean, i have the mp3s sitting on my hd, when run through soundconverter, they are resampled to a lower rate, and upon playing in audacious/mplayer/totem they have a different length
<aRdoR> Does Ubuntu come with Mailman preinstalled?
<Nikolai_D> theadmin: sorry, i mityped, it is not python6 i mean, but 2.6
<theadmin> phpechowiec: This is what i haz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398457/
<neodemi> i have the original files and the new ones seperate to compare
<Guest6395> .
<Vigo> neodemi: Ok, have you tried using K3b ?
<theadmin> aRdoR: Nope, and no idea what that is
<phpechowiec> theadmin: export LC_ALL="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<neodemi> Vigo, i dont have the files on CD
<theadmin> phpechowiec: Wow. Thanks. And i belive i add it to ~/.bashrc for it to be permanent?
<aRdoR> I did a locate mailman and it returned a bunch of files
<phpechowiec> theadmin yes
<Guest6395> what ?
<Cote> hola soy nuevo aqui
<theadmin> phpechowiec: Or maybe a better idea would be ~/.profile?
<Vigo> neodemi: You do not need them on CD, I am just suggesting what I prefer to use in that area of data.
<overmind> !es | Cote
<ubottu> Cote: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<neodemi> so how do i downsample an mp3 using k3b
<almoxarife> I lose the compiz settings on logout, or perhaps it defaults to no settings on login, just started as of today, I back up etc and home if there is an answer there, any ideas?
<phpechowiec> theadmin: Vigo I kept it in ~/.bashrc
<neodemi> and more to the point, how do a couple of hundred
<xiven> Would anyone have an idea of why Firefox's scrolling ends up blurred when run inside Xfce?
<MetaPhaze> how do i start the sshd in ubuntu?
<Pantcho> I really need a quick help on understanding this, i compiled the kernel once and now i wish to recompile with a small change to the kernel source, what should i do?
<guntbert> MetaPhaze: if you installed it it runs
<xiven> Pantcho, did you install it or just build it?
<Vigo> neodemi: This link may help a bit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=k3b
<guntbert> Pantcho: look for an option called oldconfig
<phpechowiec> Pantcho: if you compile it, go to the kernel source directory then "make menuconfig"
<MetaPhaze> guntbert, is it installed in koala by default?
<Cote> hi im new
<Pantcho> xiven: i first build it to see if can build the kernel and it worked and i even booted from it, now i am back to the original kernel, deleted the one i build and now i wish to build a new one with a small source code change...
<Guest6395> - -,
<guntbert> !info openssh-server | MetaPhaze
<ac2> quit
<ubottu> MetaPhaze: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 278 kB, installed size 748 kB
<guntbert> MetaPhaze: no, not by default
<phpechowiec> Pantcho: do you have got .config in your kernel directory?
<Vigo> neodemi: is a long read, and dated, it covers many errors and How-To's.
<Pantcho> everyone: i did make oldconfig, but i dont know if when i change /net/unix/af_unix.c file with slight 1 line change if i do make oldconfig how does he know i changed it from the last build?
<greezmunkey> MetaPhaze: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Pantcho> the first build took 3 hours, now each build takes 1 minute so i assume he build on already compiled source codes
<greezmunkey> MetaPhaze: If it's there :)
<xiven> Pantcho> You should be able to build the second one the same way you built the first one.
<Pantcho> phpechowiec: yes i do
<lifestream> HI THERE, how do I disable that annoying and very, very loud sound that plays at the login screen? Like, when you log out, it plays a song on max volume O_____O;;;;
<Pantcho> xiven: but the first build makes .o files, now if i change the .c file will it compile a NEW .o file that will replace the original on the second build?
<xiven> You may need to run make clean first
<phpechowiec> Pantcho: copy your .config and then type make clean or make mrporper I don't remember which is correct. Then copy back your .config and type make
<phpechowiec> this should build your kernel from scratch
<aRdoR> Yeah, I did a ps aux and mailman is running
<Pantcho> phpechowiec: but i don't want from scratch on a simple 1 source code line.. thats the idea
<phpechowiec> Pantcho: did you try to remove .o file and bzImage?
<Pantcho> phpechowiec: it will take hours on vmware and i just want a simple 1 line source code change
<faron> good day everybody hope all are well.just curious.Anybody running ubuntu with the new friefox 3.6 & noscript ?
<phpechowiec> I'm shooting but this may work
<Pantcho> phpechowiec: i will try
<Maycon> ola
<Morydd> I'm having trouble with mysql. It wasn't working, so I reinstalled. After a reboot, it's not working again.
<theadmin> Morydd: Is it started?
<Chura> grrr, I hate LINUX!
<marcus__> Why is that Chura=?
<phpechowiec> Morydd: what is wrong?
<Purpley> What flag can I put for ./ to make it install the needed libaries?
<rsk> Chura #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chura> I'm trying to install ubuntu for 10 times ! :)
<theadmin> Chura: ...You shouln't be here then
<Chura> hehehehe
<mernilio> Greetings!
<marcus__> Chura: Why hasnt it succeeded?
<theadmin> Chura: Bad disc?
<Chura> just want it to run my XBMC
<sccluisx> im new ithis
<Chura> no it installed everytime
<sccluisx> can somebody
<sccluisx> help me please
<rsk> !ask | sccluisx
<ubottu> sccluisx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marcus__> sccluisx: with?
<theadmin> Do we have XMBC in repos?
<Again617> sccluisx, what are you trying to doÉ
<mernilio> And sorry for me being an asshole later this evening! Im sober now!
<Chura> first, Failed to wait for /dev/raid01 to load
<phpechowiec> sccluisx: don;t ask to ask
<Purpley> What flag can I put for ./ to make it install the needed libaries?
<Chura> then another try, no display activity
<Cote> ustedes donde estan en el ordenador
<Cote> q an dado?
<sccluisx> how to learn IRC
<Cote> en el cole?
<sccluisx> to use it
<marcus__> Purpley: I think you need to install them manually.
<rsk> sccluisx you're already using it
<guntbert> !es | Cote
<ubottu> Cote: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Chura> third time, the display driver removal fucked that up again
<neodemi> Vigo, it still doesnt appear that k3b does what i need, and soundkonverter doesnt see any of the mp3 plugins, or lame that i know are installed
<Chura> well, i'm on the 5 time now :)
<Purpley> marcus__, Oh alright, I just thought I remeber there being a flag for ./ or make &&
<guntbert> !language | Chura
<ubottu> Chura: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chura> oops :)
<marcus__> Purpley: I'm afraid I have never tried that.
<mernilio> maybe i should start a new channel "sober ubuntu guys"
<Again617> sccluisx you can start by typing /help
<sccluisx> any good manual on the web that you can recommend?
<phpechowiec> sccluisx: basic command /join #channel-name ; /part #channel-name reason; /nick new_nick
<Purpley> Alright no problem
<sccluisx> thanks
<marcus__> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<greezmunkey> lo
<phpechowiec> sccluisx: this may also help http://irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html#cmds :)
<Chura> btw, when i try to start XBMC i get error about drivers something
<guntbert> mernilio: best start with keeping to the topic :-)
<Chura> What is the best ATI driver for ubuntu
<Chura> Radeon HD3470
<Morydd> phpechowiec: I was getting error 2002 Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<phpechowiec> Chura: fglrx?
<lonnie_> Help, I just posted this: http://serverfault.com/questions/124612/creating-limited-user-accounts-on-ubuntu-server
<phpechowiec> Morydd: is mysql already running?
<Chura> fglrx, isnt that the one i download from ATI website ?
<Roasted> Does anybody know if the dust, dust sand, and other themes that came by default in 9.10 will be available in 10.04, despite the fact ambiance/radiance will be the main themes for 10.04?
<lifestream> HI THERE, how do I disable that annoying and very, very loud sound that plays at the login screen? Like, when you log out, it plays a song on max volume O_____O;;;;
<Morydd> just did a 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start'
<lifestream> Roasted, Im not sure if this is wqhat you're asking, but yes, 10.04 has 9.10 themes too
<lonnie_> lifestream: Go to the preference menu and sounds
<Morydd> phpechowiec: yes, mysqld is running.
<sccluisx> phpechowiec : thanks im reading it
<Roasted> lifestream, well, I tried ambiance and radiance, and to be frank I think they suck... but I'm a big fan of "dust sand" that came with 9.10. I was just curious if it came with 10.04, despite 10.04 being the beginning of switching from human to a new flavor of themes.
<lifestream> lonnie_, what about it?
<lonnie_> lifestream: it use to be there, just looked now it isn't
<lifestream> Roasted, yes, Dust Sand is there (atleast it is in beta, which I am using right now)
<lifestream> lonnie_, yeah, I guess i'll hack it @_@
<Roasted> lifestream, good deal. thanks much. when did the beta come out?? I still have alpha 3
<Slart> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<phpechowiec> Morydd: when you receive this error?
<katano> Hello!
<katano> ^^
<lifestream> Roasted, yesterday.  Keep alpha if it's working well for you. Beta1 is buggy atm :P
<Vigo> neodemi: Did that Forum link help any?
<Morydd> phpechowiec: I got that from an app I'm running.
<phpechowiec> Morydd: which?
<katano> exit
<Roasted> lifestream, well I'm not USING it... just threw it on a spare rig to test it and see what it's like. anyway, thanks dude.
<Gornjak> Hey guys, does anyone know the name of channel Ubuntu UK podcast uses on Freenode? :)
<lifestream> dudette, and welcome
<Morydd> Habari
<phpechowiec> Morydd: try type from console: mysql -u root -p ang log in
<Roasted> lifestream, sorry for assuming. not many chicas around these parts. :P have a good one!
<phpechowiec> maybe settings in this program are bad.
<lifestream> I know :P
<lifestream> No offense taken *rolf* :)
<lonnie_> lifestream: you can set the alert volume of such sounds there
<koubenta_> join #cyprus
<lifestream> lonnie_, yeah, it's all "Off" and "None", but it  always plays that stinkin' sound anyway
<Morydd> phpechowiec: same error. ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<superperson123> i hav a question... im trying to figure out how to move multible files at the same time currently i can only move one file like this: mv myfile /dir/subdir/subdir how do i move 2 files?
<lonnie_> lifestream: I don't know why they changed it. The old way you could change login and logout sounds from the gui
<superperson123> or more than one at the same time
<Again617> superperson123 add the flag '-r' after the mv command
<neodemi> the forum link only says what programs can perform the conversion, the kde ones do not play nice, and the gnome one doesnt do it right
<Again617> the -r flag makes it recursive
<nhak> what is the command to know my gcc version?
<babai> any cpu voltage controlling utility other than cpupowerd?
<lifestream> lonnie_, it's actually the Login Screen sound that I want to disable. It goes "duh-ruh-DUH! Then prompts for user/password
<superperson123> ok thanks again617
<Again617> superperson123 np
<nhak> what is the command to know my gcc version?
<IMoM> nhak, try gcc-version
<IMoM> nhak, try gcc --version
<IMoM> sorry
<Nomadluap> I need help with a touchpad problem. My touchpad isn't being recognised as a touchpad.
<nhak> ah ok thanks
<nhak> IMoM, thanks
<IMoM> nhak, yw
<sccluisx> I have a problem, suddenly the xservers restart and take me to the login window , i dont know what triggers it i looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  i have  a nvidia gtx260m with the nvidia driver in an alienware m15x
<phpechowiec> Morydd: paste 'ls /var/run/mysqld/'
<lonnie_> lifestream: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323978
<Morydd> phpechowiec: no such file or directory
<Typos_King> sccluisx:    anything you've done before this started happening?   installed/removed something, changed something, anything you can think of relevant for us to assess
<phpechowiec> Morydd: what about 'ls /var/run/' ?
<lifestream> lonnie_, yeah, *those* are the sounds that happen when you're logging in, already logged in, or logging out.  I need to change the sound that's on GDM before you ever log in at all :P
<lonnie_> lifestream: I hear you. Other people are complaining too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313756
<lifestream> lonnie_, yeah, don't always get my headphone jack in time ;p
<lifestream> (or some days i forget to bring the headphones to class)_ :P
<greezmunkey> lifestream: try this: sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 –set /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds –type bool false
<Morydd> phpechowiec: http://pastoid.com/b0z
<guntbert> lifestream: have you seen http://tacticalvim.wordpress.com/2009/11/27/disable-gdm-ready-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/ ?
<phpechowiec> Morydd: stragne... type 'mkdir -p /var/run/mysqld' && /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<lifestream> greezmunkey, guntbert thanks, I will try them
<pat_> can i boot straight to the install from the live cd?
<IdleOne> pat_: yes use the arrow keys to select install now
<guntbert> pat_: there is the menu option "install" - but I suppose you don't want the menu to display at all?
<Castorino> ciao
<Morydd> phpechowiec: same error
<greezmunkey> phpechowiec, you seem to be "in the know" on mySQL, what do I have to do to be able to join #mysql on freenode? I can join, but not post..
<pat_> @ IdleOne  - thanks
<Chura> Fifth installation went ok :)
<IdleOne> !register | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<pat_> @ guntbert  - no i just didnt want to have to boot into the ubuntu live session to begin the install
<Castorino> qualcuno può dirmi come si setta kvirc?
<IdleOne> !it | Castorino
<ubottu> Castorino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: I have a nick regestered afaik...
<Castorino> ok
<phpechowiec> Morydd: did /etc/init.d/mysql restart return any error?
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: then you need to identify
<Chura> How do i Auto mount on boot a NTFS partition for Read and write ?
<lonnie_> lifestream: Maybe try installing this:   sudo apt-get install sound-theme-freedesktop
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: /msg nickserv help identify
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: thanks! :)
<Morydd> phpechowiec: the start failed.
<phpechowiec> Chura: ntfs-3g?
<phpechowiec> Morydd: paste the error
<Chura> dunno, The built in with ubuntu
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: That's been buggin me for days!
<Morydd> didn't even notice that with the previous start command.
<Chura> didnt install anything, The system see my NTFS partition and let me mount it by clicking on it
<Morydd> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                       [fail]
<netanel> hey all.
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: you should be able to set your irc client to auto identify on connect.
<Chura> phpechowiec: How can i check that ?
<phpechowiec> Chura what?
<Chura> How can i check what the system use for mounting ?
<jub369> i accidently deleted some panels how do i get them back
<Typos_King> Chura:  what do you mean?
<medianmajik> Chura: You can find that out with fstab.  I nice gui you can install for it is "pysdm"
<phpechowiec> Morydd: hm.. type mysqld
<Chura> when i clock on Places, i see 978G Partition, When i click on it my NTFS partition is mounted for RW, how can i do this automatically?
<jub369> i accidently deleted some panels how do i get them back ???
<Typos_King> Chura:  http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14
<lifestream> jub369, right click a panel, then click Create New
<Morydd> phpechowiec: http://pastoid.com/b00
<lifestream> jub369, sorry, it's "New Panel"
<amdVzla_X> helps. I have a problem with my AMD Graphics for Desktop PCs  ATI RADEON 9600
<IMoM> is there a way to stop Ubuntu changing the font when it is loading the kernel?  I have not yet been able to get any version of Ubuntu to load
<Chura> Typos_King: Thanks
<jub369> my internet
<jub369> and sound isnt in list
<Nikolai_D> okey, ive been for now on five channel, and havent got an answer anywhere, im still trying to install Ultamatix (yes yes i know its not good and so on) on 10.04 and i get python2.5 error, and google doesnt shows alot on that, any help someone plz? And yes ive already installed 2.5 manually, compiled and installed , doesnt help anyway.
<lonnie_>  Can anyone help me with this: http://serverfault.com/questions/124612/creating-limited-user-accounts-on-ubuntu-server
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: You the man...
<jenda> hi, what is best DVD burner for Ubuntu?
<Typos_King> IMoM    and how does the non-loadingness of ubuntu has to do with the booting font?
<amdVzla_X> helps. I have a problem with my AMD Graphics for Desktop PCs  ATI RADEON 9600.....i have LINUX ubuntu karmic
<medianmajik> Nikolai_D: sounds like maybe a dependency is missing. have you tried updating/upgrading?
<phpechowiec> Morydd: did you run mysqld as root?
<Typos_King> jenda:    .... ahe... can't say... I use k3b sooo
<Typos_King> jenda:   surely there are many
<IMoM> Typos_King, that is about when my LCD bombs out
<Morydd> phpechowiec: yes.
<Typos_King> IMoM    what do you mean?
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: welcome
<RJ_> Y not run xchat as root?
<jub369> Lifestram
<jenda> well what programm is most simular to Nero?
<jub369> the panels i del was the sound / network panel how do i get them back
<superperson123> i tried to run klavaro from the terminal and i got this error:  *** glibc detected *** klavaro: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x094c89a0 *** what is this?
<IMoM> Typos_King, it starts to load, see kernel messages up the screen, from watching on other hardware I see the terminal font change..
<zongo__> Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right place but I have a script that I am trying to use http://pastebin.com/gZ0bcfWp
<zongo__> I can't see the output at all
<guntbert> Nikolai_D: you won't get support for installing ultimatix in an ubuntu support channel
<zongo__> anyone good with scripts can have a look
<IMoM> Typos_King, then my screen stops and starts to "white out"..  no terminal or GUI
<zongo__> this script is to browse hdd
<medianmajik> RJ_: always avoid root if you can
<Typos_King> IMoM    sooo, hehhe, you THINK is the font change. as opposed to other background process happening simultaneously with the font change.....
<zongo__> I saved it as a bash script and when I run it, it produces nothing
<superperson123> does anybody know what this error means?    *** glibc detected *** klavaro: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x094c89a0 ***
<jenda> poradi nekdo s vyberem klienta na vypalovani?
<zongo__> what am i doing wrong ?
<IMoM> Typos_King, it is still in initrd  hasn't mounted the root partition yet..  unless you have any other ideas
<Typos_King> IMoM    I've had issues on some boxes but usually with the acpi module, sooooo turning it off however works,by adding to the bootling line in grub    acpi=off noapic
<medianmajik> superperson123: klavaro is a typing tutor app
<NerveClasp1> quick question: how to establish connection between two ubuntu laptops via lan so that I could transfer files from one laptop to the other?
<q_> how to set a USB stick active for booting?
<IMoM> Typos_King, tried noapic and nofb
<guntbert> superperson123: how did you install klavaro?
<DIL> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<medianmajik> NerveClasp1: lots of threads about that exact thing in the forum. I personally have no idea
<superperson123> sudo apt-get install klavaro
<andri> ola
<Purpley> IS there an equivalent command for ubuntu for "ren"
<IMoM> Typos_King, gona try acpi=off  brb
<jub369> i deleted my internet and sound panel how do i get them back there not in the add panel list
<Chura> Typos_King: i'm install pysdm, but the partition list have sda,sdb and nothing else, all greyed out. Its a raid partition if its diffrent
<andri> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<guntbert> Purpley: mv (for move)
<phpechowiec> Morydd: as root: chmod 755 /var/run/mysqld && chown mysql:root /var/run/mysqld && /etc/init.d/mysql start
<superperson123> guntbert: sudo apt-get install klavaro
<medianmajik> q_: checkout gparted for partitioning usb drives. also checkout unetbootin
<andri> bhcvzx jxbvilz df-. b jmbvsiuf n.cñj  jfbfvkfniuzfg kjzhfgiuz  fhbzikhf
<Purpley> OH thats all ren means? I need to do copy a .bat file for linux OS's and I didn't know what ren is
<guntbert> superperson123: strange -- and how did you try to start it? GUI or CLI ?
<superperson123> guntbert cli
<Typos_King> Purpley:   you mean, 'port', there's a 'rename' in *nix
<guntbert> Purpley: ren means rename (in dos/windows)
<phpechowiec> Purpley: ren means rename AFAIR
<Purpley> guntbert, That makes sense now
<guntbert> superperson123: let me try it
<superperson123> i cant run it either way...
<q_> how to set a USB stick active for booting?
<IMoM> Typos_King, no change :(
<Typos_King> Chura:  haven't done... raids yet myself :|
<Morydd> phpechowiec: seems to have worked.
<superperson123> guntbert: ill post some of the error log
<Morydd> err. actually no.
<medianmajik> is the USB stick already setup with a distro?
<Typos_King> IMoM    9.1 I assume?  as oppossed to the beta 10.x
<guntbert> !pastebin | superperson123
<ubottu> superperson123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<q_> yes
<phpechowiec> Morydd: ;( errors?
<IMoM> Typos_King, yep..9
<Chura> Well it should be simple, When i click on the "Places" and on the partition, its mounted to /media/04A.... i just need this to be automatic
<DIL> q | system-administartion and a cd with the iso
<Typos_King> medianmajik:   does 9.1 do usb hotplugging for ubs devices?   yes
<medianmajik> you need to go into the system BIOS and change your boot order. make sure booting for external media/usb is an option
<q_> with unetbootin
<superperson123> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IMoM> Typos_King, granted this is not the latest,current HW, but I should be able to get a login.  8.04 dosent work either
<Morydd> same "* starting... fail" but I was able to start by running mysqld
<Typos_King> Chura:   there's another tool I can think of, is in the repos too, ntfs-config, which has settings for automounting
<DIL> q_   | system-administartion and a cd with the iso
<lars_> hey ive downloaded the sharutils package from the terminal and it says that "i should rebuild this package with new debhelper to get trigger support can anyone guild me through the steps to do so?
<medianmajik> q_: good, now you just restart the computer and boot from usb (as long as BIOS is config'd correctly)
<lars_> guide*
<guntbert> superperson123: here it starts flawlessly - did you try to call klavaro_helper?
<Chura> Typos_King: k, i'll try now
<phpechowiec> Morydd: and when you start it from mysqld it works?
<superperson123> no
<Nikolai_D> guntbert: why is that so difficult :D
<Morydd> phpechowiec: yes, it appears to be running now. my app is working.
<phpechowiec> Morydd: try /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Morydd> heh, was already typing that. :)
<Nikolai_D> medianmajik: yes, ive updated, and now i have 2.6 installed, and still same problem
<phpechowiec> :D
<kim> hi all
<guntbert> Nikolai_D: maybe that is one reason it is not supported - in the menatime you would have installed *all* wanted apps :-))
<Morydd> phpechowiec: ... and fail.
<Nikolai_D> hehehe :D
<phpechowiec> Morydd: paste cat /etc/init.d/mysql
<kim> im haveing a problem with my wine application, trying to install ladbrokes but the window keeps on closing it self at startup? any ideas? plz help
<jub369> i deleted my internet and sound panel how do i get them back there not in the add panel list
<jub369> kim i use virtual box with all my windows programs it get rid of hassel of wine
<Morydd> phpechowiec: http://pastoid.com/b01
<Typos_King> IMoM     and no errors at all in ubiquitous installation?
<MartinBlumen> Hi, everyone. When I search (ctrl+f) for some text on a web page in firefox and that "something" is not there, I hear a scary loud beep that freaks me out. Could that be turned off?
<kim> j
<Morydd> phpechowiec: to the best of my knowledge, that should be ubuntu default.
<lkvv> a while back somebody posted a bot that showed what the hivemind preferred over X dose any body have the link?
<kim> any wine gurus out there??
<git__> how can one install debian package?
<superperson123> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398472/
<git__> apt-get install package.deb?
<IMoM> Typos_King,  I have to install on another box and move the HDD over. no errors.  the box that dosent work does not have a CD/DVD
<superperson123> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398472/
<Purpley> How do I open a .exe file to see whats in it?
<amdVzla_X> helps. I have a problem with my AMD Graphics for Desktop PCs  ATI RADEON 9600.....i have LINUX ubuntu karmic !!!!!
<phpechowiec> Morydd: yes, I know. hm.. sb moved /etc/mysql/my.cnf and that helps maybe you alse should try? but don't remove that file
<aku_cwe> ry
<lkvv> get___ you just click on it...
<IMoM> Typos_King, the both are P3, non working has a VIA chipset
<phpechowiec> Purpley: wine file.exe will run it
<Purpley> phpechowiec, that wont work never mind
<guntbert> superperson123: sorry - that doesn't tell *me* anything - I suggest you ask the developper if he knows what could cause it
 * SnowmanX11 is away: I'm busy / Valamin mókolok, majd jövök!
<superperson123> guntbert: thanks anyway
<lkvv> Purpley, dont bother with wine I know with experience if you want to use any windows program WITHOUT going insane JUST USE WINDOWS
<Morydd> phpechowiec: I'm not sure I understand
<Purpley> Hey guys when I run Extra Effects My top bar where Applications, Places and Systems are and my bottom bar where all the apps running disappear
<Morydd> rename that file?
<nhak> actually ./configure --prefix=bla/bla and make install prefix=/bla/bla are the same right ?
<Purpley> How do I fix this
<Purpley> lkvv, I know only program that worked was steam for me
<Typos_King> IMoM     hehehe :P~..... well... it depends a lot on the drivers database having the drivers for the 'moved-to' hardware when the switch is done... I've seen that working btw, different hardware though, both machines were Dell in that case
<phpechowiec> Morydd: mv /etc/mysql/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf.backup
<guntbert> superperson123:    Good luck :-)   and thanks for telling me about klavaro
<Vigo> Purpley: Are you using Willy?
<superperson123> guntbert: was that a buffer overlow?
<lkvv> Purpley, steam did not evean work for me
<Purpley> Wow
<amdVzla_X> help T_T !!
 * el_acosador_Drag is away: comiendo 
<Purpley> Vigo, Whats willy?
<Purpley> A DE?
<amdVzla_X> heelpme T_T >_<!!
<nhak> actually ./configure --prefix=bla/bla and make install prefix=/bla/bla are the same right?
<superperson123> guntbert: np
<Typos_King> IMoM     ever considered installing from a usb stick?   I gather the bios may not have a usb-boot option, but you might be able to use it, say using something like  http://www.plop.at/
<Vigo> Purpley: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/wily.1x.html
<phpechowiec> amdVzla_X: I have Radeon 9200 SE and I can't run compiz I think it is fault of this card
<guntbert> superperson123: no, it was a "double free" - menaning that apparently the same memory got released twice
<jub369> anyone know how to restore the sound and sound panel
<Morydd> phpechowiec: still fails. but with an error about the my.cnf file not being found.
<Purpley> Vigo, So a windows manager?
<mungojerry> evening all, i am long term linux user with a problem that only manifested in karmic - my dell D630 laptop occasionally fails to boot (usually when on battery) with "unable to find boot device" and drops to busybox. i already reverted to legacy grub and refer to the root partition directly (instead of uuid) and tried rootdelay=90 on the grub command. any ideas or bug id known? couldn't find this on launchpad
<IMoM> Typos_King, if it is any consolation, Fedora doesn't work..  CentOS does, but does not do what I want it to do.  unit is too old for USB booting.. :(
<lkvv> jub369, what is youre problem?
<superperson123> guntbert: ok ill research it thx
<macfriendly> i have installed ubuntu on my dell mini  10v and am very impressed
<medianmajik> mungojerry: could be a bad cmos battery
<jub369> i del my sound and internet panel from the top tollbar and cant get it back
<IMoM> Typos_King, I am trying to install LinuxICE ...  I don't want to go back to windoze
<Vigo> Purpley: Yes, to view contents and other such stuff.
<Purpley> Vigo, No I use Gnome
<superperson123> guntbert: its not a sercurity issue is it?
<guntbert> superperson123: best ask the developper directly - are you on 32 bit or 64bit ?
<macfriendly> however i would like to get rid of the launcher type desktop as IMO it sucks
<Neobenedict> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<superperson123> guntbert: i686
<mungojerry> medianmajik - only happens on karmic, not windows, or previously fine on intrepid. CMOS seems OK since settings remain, it is taking a ong time to spin the disk
<macfriendly> how do disable and replace with a task bar or dock type feature?
<phpechowiec> Morydd: what the hell?  paste /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Tm_T> Neobenedict: what's up?
<mark105> i need a bit of a hand with this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QeWe4QM6 parted says i have over lapping partitions but im confused as to where and how to fix it
<Guest59335> Installed 10.4 beta 1 today and I like what I see.
<guntbert> superperson123: not as far as I can see -- ah that could make a difference - I'm on 64 bit
<lkvv> left click ,click add to pannel you will be prensted with a new window ,select innacator appet
<guntbert> !lucid | Guest59335
<ubottu> Guest59335: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mdupont> how can i restore the dev files in ubuntu URGENT
<ax> hmm, i tried to erase a password from my keyring [desktopcouch] and the "deleting" dialog has been going for several minutes now
<ax> cancel doesn't do anything
<Purpley> Hey guys when I run Extra Effects My top bar where Applications, Places and Systems are and my bottom bar where all the apps running disappear how would I fix this
<Morydd> phpechowiec: http://pastoid.com/b02
<zenlunatic> mdupont: what dev
<medianmajik> mungojerry: is karmic on one of several partitions or is it on a separate hd?
<mdupont>  /dev
<zenlunatic> mdupont: what happened
<mdupont> zenlunatic, i tried to del a chroot witht he /dev mounted
<medianmajik> ax: run "xkill" and click the program to terminate
<mdupont> it killed the files
<The[void]> anyone know if its possible to enable a wireless nic, only if the wired connection is unplugged?
<mdupont> i need to recreate teh dev quickly!
<mungojerry> medianmajik, on separate paritions shared disk with XP
<nhak> actually "./configure --prefix=bla/bla" and "make install prefix=/bla/bla" are the same right?
<nhak> can someone help me ?
<zenlunatic> mdupont: sorry... not exactly sure what youre saying
<mdupont> zenlunatic, i need to create the /dev file tree
<ax> medianmajik: yeah, i got it killed..
<mdupont> i accidentlz deleted it
<amdVzla_X> helps. I have a problem with my AMD Graphics for Desktop PCs  ATI RADEON 9600.....i have LINUX ubuntu karmic
<mdupont> but i am still loggen in
<amdVzla_X> T_T HELPME!!
<mdupont> i cannot log in any more
<Typos_King> IMoM     the way I'd do it is, partition the HD in 2, install a minimal console in the smaller 2nd partition, dump the live-cd  ubuntu contents into the smaller 2nd partition, boot with the 2nd smaller console bootable one, and try to run Ubiquity installer on the it to install on the bigger 1st partition
<elvis-009> ola
<mungojerry> basically my prob is similar to this but intermittent https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/busybox/+bug/290153
<medianmajik> mungojerry: I would check in the forums relating to that error.  I've read of people resolving it, but can't remember how
<elvis-009> hello
<Typos_King> IMoM     or, the same procedure, but install PLoP in the smaller bootable 2nd partition, to install from live-usb to the 1st bigger partition
<arand> !hi | elvis-009
<ubottu> elvis-009: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<elvis-009> hay alguien de españa
<phpechowiec> Morydd: if mysqld works fine and /etc/init.d/mysql start fails..., mqybe is sth wrong with /etc/init.d/mysql? paste this file plz
<arand> !es | elvis-009
<ubottu> elvis-009: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elvis-009> I dont speak inglis
<yoliii> ola
<mungojerry> medianmajik, thanks for the interest. i think you are referring to switching from uuid to partition by name, this isn't that bug. i'm hoping lucid will fix this...the wife is getting cheesed off :)
<yoliii> hello
<Morydd> phpechowiec: http://pastoid.com/b01
<zenlunatic> mdupont: google 'populating /dev'
<mdupont> thanks zenlunatic
<yoliii> hello
<medianmajik> mungojerry: gotcha, good luck with it.  I'm using jaunty so I won't be much more help atm
<cooper> 1400
<IMoM> Typos_King, thanks, I'll try that, OpenICE is a live CD,  see if I can get a console
<yoliii> yes i am from spain
<elvis-009> hello
<yoliii> hello
<guntbert> !es | yoliii
<ubottu> yoliii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<almoxarife> I am not keeping my desktop/compiz settings on logout, what could cause that, just started today????
 * Typos_King offers yoliii some paiea
<IMoM> Typos_King, I don't recall seeing an option for a minimal console
<yoliii> ime no speak english
<phpechowiec> Morydd: /etc/init.d/mysql restart -v
<yoliii> no entiendo
<almoxarife> what folder retains the compiz config for system re-starts??
<yoliii> hello
<yoliii> ??????hello
<yoliii> nnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooo.hello???????????
<phpechowiec> yoliii: ?
<yoliii> yes
<phpechowiec> don't do so much noisy
<yoliii> you are english?
<phpechowiec> **noise
<sanguisdex> is there a spanish channel?
<yoliii> no entiendo
<guntbert> !es | sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<G_A_C> !es | sanguisdex
<IdleOne> !es
<yoliii> yes
<Craig_B> can someone recommend a good utility to run under ubuntu that will recover a windows partition on my secondary hdd?
<Morydd> phpechowiec: same failure. no difference with -v or without
<G_A_C> Craig_B: recover the partition, or recover the data?
<pitwalker> testdisk
<phpechowiec> Craig_B testdisk?
<yoliii> hello???
<G_A_C> Craig_B: try testdisk
<Craig_B> the partition
<IdleOne> yoliii: we see you
<sanguisdex> I was more asking for yoliii
<IdleOne> not stop acting like a two year old please
<yoliii> yes
<IdleOne> now*
<tommy^x_> hey, i wanna create a graph from some output i got from a command i run with crontab, can i use rrdtool for this?
<yoliii> i am 11 years
<sanguisdex> !es | yoliii
<ubottu> yoliii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> sanguisdex: I assumed as much but we told him that already several times
<pitwalker> Craig_B: commercial windows programs better for NTFS data recovery
<sanguisdex> ahhh
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone program in gtkmm? i need some help
<sanguisdex> guntbert: I was not paying attention
<G_A_C> yoliii: then congrats for wanting to use ubuntu, but we're all grown ups in here, i would suggest you change your attitude a little :)
<pitwalker> Craig_B: i usually make recovery from a "dd"-ed idencial copy
<macfriendly> is there a how to instal googleearth in ubuntu 9?
<pitwalker> bit to bit identical
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | macfriendly
<guntbert> sanguisdex: no need to see everything all the time :)
<ubottu> macfriendly: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IdleOne> G_A_C: I wouldn't go as far as saying grown ups :)
<claptrap> Soooo, I need something that can read the ID3 tags on my mp3s and do renaming en masse. Any suggestions?
<yoliii> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<G_A_C> IdleOne: :)
<IdleOne> sin commillas
<new> hi!!im trying to conect via ssh to another linuxboxon my lan network but i get that error:    ssh: connect to host desk port 22: Connection refused
<mortici> should i use KDE or Gnome?..... that is the question :)
<IdleOne> /join #ubuntu-es
<new> hi!!im trying to conect via ssh to another linuxboxon my lan network but i get that error:    ssh: connect to host desk port 22: Connection refused     .... why??
<guntbert> yoliii: sin comillas!
<G_A_C> new: sounds like your target machine isn't actually running the SSH server, there's a firewall running, or you're trying to connect to the wrong machine
<sanguisdex> new: that means that the other box has ssh turned off for that port
<busata> hai, is there any commandline config tool to set up download mirrors?
<sanguisdex> new: and is using a non standard one
<pitwalker> ubuntu server edition also use the upstart?
<sanguisdex> new: talk to your network admin
<busata> to choose from a list that is, not sources.list
<guntbert> busata: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<new> sanguisdex: im new in linux.   is there any firewall running on ubuntu by default?    how do i setup the ssh server then?
<phpechowiec> Morydd: /etc/init.d/mysql restert && dmesg and paste 25 last lines
<sanguisdex> new: do you want to set up a server or connect to anither machine?
<pitwalker> new: open ssh works out of the box, apt-get install ssh
<new> sanguisdex: im the admin on my home's net
<Typos_King> busata:   http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/Web-Services/Website-Mirroring-With-wget/1/
<busata> thanks
<sanguisdex> yeah install open ssh
<sanguisdex> you will be good
<new> sanguisdex: just to connect to another machine, they both have ssh installed
<guntbert> claptrap: try easytag or exfalso
<sanguisdex> the machine that you want to connect to needs a server
<Losha> new: no firewall by default. I like to run behind a NAT router for safety...
<Typos_King> claptrap:    I use audio tag tool -> sudo apt-get  install tagtool
<Gorgula> hello
<new> Losha: i dont care about safety
<macfriendly> googleearth sucketh - its easy to instal in win xp and mac os x:(
<Typos_King> claptrap:    it can do single or multiple files id3v1/v2 tagging
<guntbert> !hi | Gorgula
<Gorgula> question - how much ram does 64 bytes can read?
<Morydd> phpechowiec: there is nothing in dmesg regarding mysql
<ubottu> Gorgula: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sanguisdex> macfriendly: then use one of them, I had now issuise installing google earth on ubuntu
<sanguisdex> no*
<Slart> Gorgula: more than your motherboard can handle =)
<mortici> Gorgula, do you mean how much ram can a 64bit OS handle?
<Gorgula> yup
<mortici> Gorgula, if so do the math of 2 to 64 power or 2^64
<phpechowiec> Morydd: I have no more idea. try chmod 775 /var/run/mysqld
<mortici> Gorgula, in simpler terms, more than your motherboard can handle :P
<Gorgula> got it
<sudo> heya
<Gorgula> but i want to know how much exactly
<macfriendly> my mac is broken and its annoying to reboot into windoze just to run gearth
<claptrap> guntbert, Typos_King : Thanks~
<lonnie_> What's the best way to setup limited user account on ubuntu server?  Check out these specific requirements: http://serverfault.com/questions/124612/creating-limited-user-accounts-on-ubuntu-server
 * Typos_King doesn't really understand Gorgula's question
<sudo\> >.>
<guntbert> claptrap: have fun :)
<sudo\> curses i can't get blank characters
<mortici> Gorgula, i would guesstimate about 4petabytes :)
<Lonely_Troll1981> Feed me!!!
<mortici> !feed Lonely_Troll1981
<sanguisdex> macfriendly: well where are you getting stuck? that would be a better thing to tell us then a general complaint
<Lonely_Troll1981> !thanks mortici
<Losha> claptrap: mp3info is a cli command, so easy to script of you're that way inclined....
<Gorgula> ok
<Gorgula> thanks
<mortici> :D
<mortici> Gorgula, no problem
<sudo-ninJa> much better ^^
<mortici> Lonely_Troll1981, your welcome :)
<chocamo> I mounted my windows disk in ubuntu, where is the recycle bin on the windows disk?
<rohanroy> Hey all, I've setup a VPN on a remote server using PPTP and CHAP Authentication on an Ubuntu 8.04 Server. Here in California, I can connect to my VPN on my mac, and Windows XP machines. I'm trying to setup a virtual machine on my home server running Ubuntu 9.10 via VirtualBox, VM is running: Ubuntu 8.04 JeOS. I would like this virtual machine to have a persistent connection to the PPTP VPN. I've managed to set it up so it successfully joins the 
<rohanroy> can ping and traceroute properly to the VPN server and other clients on the remote LAN. However, I would like to have it so that ALL TRAFFIC is routed through the VPN tunnel. I'm following the information here: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/routing.phtml#automatic-setup However, I'm having difficulty getting it to work. Is there anyone here who can provide any help?
<G_A_C> chocamo: on an NTFS drive, in $RECYCLER
<notjoe> i dont seem to have an add/remove applications app under my applications menu
<chocamo> G_A_C: so /mnt/windows/$RECYCLER ? I dont see it
<G_A_C> chocamo: there's a folder for each user, named by their SID, and then all the files are renamed inside it to "a000000.exe" etc, so I don't think you'll find it easy (maybe not even possible) to recover them
<macfriendly> sanguisdex: fair enough - I got the googleearth package i thought i needed from synaptic pm but couldn't find where it was installed.  i will follow through with this mediubuntu package now though as advised
<chocamo> ok thanks
<sanguisdex> macfriendly: ok, I installed it not using a repo and it was pretty easy, although it installed in in to my ~ dir
<Typos_King> chocamo:     is under the root of the partitiion, named RECYCLED
<Typos_King> chocamo:     it won't give  you any files that I know of, since all it has is some pointers under win32
<chocamo> ok
<Lonely_Troll1981> Does anybody like Windows?
<Gorgula> no
<Typos_King> chocamo:     what's the matter?   what are you trying to do?
<brianherman> i <3 windows
<phpechowiec> Lonely_Troll1981: ask on #windows
<brianherman> great for getting something done quick
<Lonely_Troll1981> phpechowiec they banned my
<diligent> hi all, does anybody know pacman analogue similar to old DOS-game, like http://fliiby.com/file/43/fnnxwy6qd1.html ?
<brianherman> ubuntu great for getting a job
<chocamo> Typos_King: grab a file out of recycle bin before i format drive. windows wont boot
<Lonely_Troll1981> diligent hi)))
<phpechowiec> Lonely_Troll1981: Oh,...
<diablo__> headphone jack but no output on spdif
<Slart> diligent: hmm.. haven't seen that many pacman clones.. not compared to tetris..
<Typos_King> chocamo:     why is it in the recycle bin? heheh
<mortici> so many joins and quits :(
<epaphus> hello all. Does ubuntu include drivers for Creative Audigy Sound Cards ?
<demonspork> how do I use limits.conf to restrict the percentage of CPU that a specific user can use?
<PcCowboy2005> rohanroy visit ubuntu-server channel
<chocamo> lol i dont remember, i think it was an accident
<Slart> diligent: perhaps namco (or whoever it was that created pacman) is a bit more stingy with their copyright
<guntbert> you can tell your client to hide the joins/parts
<Typos_King> Lonely_Troll1981:    the god of the cannibals will be a cannibal, of the crusaders a crusader, of the merchants a merchant -- ralph waldo emerson
<finon> How to restore grub to the MBR from a live CD?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | finon
<ubottu> finon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rohanroy> PcCowboy2005:  Thank you
<xiven> Is anyone in here familiar with the setup of GoDaddy's Linux Deluxe hosting??
<Lonely_Troll1981> Typos_King cool))
<finon> erUSUL: thanks
<Lonely_Troll1981> PcCowboy2005: Thank you
<randomman> is there any way to check dependencies before executing make and encountering an error when building from source?
<Lonely_Troll1981> xiven noup
<diablo__> im looking for help with digital output on karmic
<xiven> I'd like to try and setup my localhost server as  a copy of my GoDaddy hosting setup...as far as the databasing and such goes.
<phpechowiec> Morydd: did you try?
<finon> erUSUL: I didn't install grub2
<Lonely_Troll1981> diablo__ what is karmic?
<Typos_King> finon:    http://pastebin.ca/1844184
<DizzleIMS> Just installed Xubuntu 9.10, but the system monitor and pop up messages are not displaying correctly.  They are all garbled.  I'm assuming its a display driver issue, but since I'm new to Linux I need some help.
<finon> I am having grub
<xiven> So that I  may write my web code locally, without the need to change things so it will work on the hosting.
<diablo__> Lonely_Troll1981, karmic koala 9.10 ubuntu
<diligent> Slart: yep, and this is pity :(
<Slart> !info pacman
<ubottu> pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<epaphus> hello all. Does ubuntu include drivers for Creative Audigy Sound Cards ?
<Typos_King> random:   no per se..... no that I konw offhand
<xiven> I guess my real question is... can one Ubuntu machine mimick the hosting setup of a commercial host?
<Lonely_Troll1981> diablo__ koala :-D Do you need to feet it with bambuks?
<finon> Typos_King: thanks
<randomman> Typos_King: okay. thanks.
<Slart> epaphus: some older cards, yes... x-fi and newer might be more tricky
<diligent> Slart: yep, i've this pacman already, but that old one is more, more attractive
<epaphus> Slart, thanks
<Lonely_Troll1981> Slart, thanks
<Typos_King> finon:   btw....  once 'chroot'ed', you don't need to use sudo, but won't break anything anyway heeh
<Gorgula> oh...lol
<twocarlo> hey thanks too
<diablo__> Slart, i have a similar question but about turtle beach cards
<Gorgula> now i get why you didnt understand me
<Lonely_Troll1981> hey thanks too
<Gorgula> and why i didnt understand your answer
<Lonely_Troll1981> Gorgula WHY?
<Slart> diablo__: I have no idea about those, sorry.. there is a hardware compatibility list somewhere
<Slart> !hardware
<macfriendly> what is codename for Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gorgula> my question is - how much 64 bits can use?
<Lonely_Troll1981> diablo__: I have no idea about those, sorry.. there is a hardware compatibility list somewhere
<Typos_King> DizzleIMS:   check under the Drivers > Restricted Drivers if there's any for the videocard
<Slart> diablo__: see ubottus link above
<Lonely_Troll1981> Gorgula all of them!
<Losha> randomman: you get sort of do it by running apt-cache depends package. That will show you the binary dependencies, which are related (but not identical) to source code dependencies. It's often enough though if you understand about -dev packages...
<Slart> !ops | Lonely_Troll1981
<ubottu> Lonely_Troll1981: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<yogione> ipconfig or ifconfig .. for my own ip address
<MetaPhaze> I'm building a custom kernel for someone... he's using wubi on a windows partition... what filesystem do i use for this? he says mount is telling him ext4... is there anything special i need to do?
<Lonely_Troll1981> !ops | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gorgula> is there any maximum for it?
<CalmvsKhaos> Slart, whats going on?
<Lonely_Troll1981> yogione use google---> my IP
<Slart> Gorgula: the cpu can handle a lot..  I can get you the specific number if you want.. but you'll be limited by the motherboard
<guntbert> Gorgula: you got that answer already - why do you ask again?
<jpds> Hi.
 * Typos_King doesn't really understand Gorgula's question
<Slart> CalmvsKhaos: Lonely_Troll1981 is lonely.. and a troll
<CalmvsKhaos> he's done nothing wrong that i can see
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone program in gtkmm? i need some help
<Gorgula> because i didnt understand before
<Slart> CalmvsKhaos: I think you need to look harder
<Milp> If i get a "failed to connect to upstart"-ish message, how do i go about fixing them?
<erUSUL> Gorgula: 2^48 bits or so
<Lonely_Troll1981> CalmvsKhaos and he is not he
<CalmvsKhaos> oops sorry
<Typos_King> Milp:   on what context?
<CalmvsKhaos> so a MRS. troll eh? ;)
<randomman> Losha: that's a good idea, but I was thinking along the lines of any software...that will only work if there is a corresponding package
<Gorgula> ok
<Lonely_Troll1981> CalmvsKhaos never mind)))
<Gorgula> thanks
<superbob> how do a initialize a component within an action?
<superbob> ClassRegistry::init(  ?
<Milp> Typos_King: i just found out that there is a bug with karmic that does not let you update certain packages in chroot environments, and htats exactly what i am using
<canonical_freaks> actually guntbert he has neuroloagical syndrome that he eventually forgets things as he comprehends
<Lonely_Troll1981> Domino Hi! Do you are a real game?
<Typos_King> superbob:   checked #perl yet?
<phpechowiec> Lonely_Troll1981: where are you from?
<superbob> Typos_King, perl??
<CalmvsKhaos> !ot | phpechowiec
<ubottu> phpechowiec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * Typos_King looks up
<Gorgula> is there an option to put in my Docky a menu of the OS?
<Lonely_Troll1981> phpechowiec From Russia
<Lonely_Troll1981> phpechowiec Do you?
<Lonely_Troll1981> !ot | CalmvsKhaos
<ubottu> CalmvsKhaos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phpechowiec> Lonely_Troll1981: Poland. end of ot :P
<superbob> not sure what you mean by perl?
<Typos_King> Milp:   ... I see
<superbob> ohh.h...
<Neobenedict> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lonely_Troll1981> phpechowiec Cool. I know some polish))
<Milp> Typos_King: It is somehow related with upstart D: which is really confusing lol
<CalmvsKhaos> Slart, i see what you mean now
<Slart> CalmvsKhaos: I knew you would come around =)
<Neezer> can someone recommend a good website editor? I am trying to set up a dns server with apache2 at home and would like to make a basic website
<Tm_T> Lonely_Troll1981: please top repeating using bot
<Lonely_Troll1981> Tm_T I am not bot! I am swear!
<Gorgula> is there an option to put in my Docky a menu of the OS?
<Tm_T> Lonely_Troll1981: I mean, stop using ubottu the way you do now
<Lonely_Troll1981> Tm_T but here is so fun)) the other channel are so qued
<hporter> Neezer:  Try kompozer
<Slart> Gorgula: here's the info about the max memory of the 64bit cpu.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Limitations
<Typos_King> Milp:   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Upstart%20jobs%20cannot%20be%20run%20in%20a%20chroot
<MetaPhaze> I'm building a custom kernel for someone... he's using wubi on a windows partition... what filesystem do i use for this? he says mount is telling him ext4... is there anything special i need to do?
<guntbert> canonical_freaks: not funny :-(
<Neezer> hporter, does that work with gnome? it sounds like a kde thing...
<Milp> Typos_King: Thanks for the help!
<DizzleIMS> Just installed Xubuntu 9.10, but the system monitor and pop up messages are not displaying correctly.  They are all garbled.  I'm assuming its a display driver issue, but since I'm new to Linux I need some help.
<Typos_King> DizzleIMS:   check under the Drivers > Restricted Drivers if there's any for the videocard
<hporter> Neezer: work perfectly
<kanduru> am trying to find drivers for my canon lpb 3010 printer, can any one help me?
<Neezer> hporter, thanks I'll give it a try....now I just need to figure out dns.
<hporter> Neezer: It's powered with Mozilla :)
<mortici> now thats better, not as messy as before :)
<dementor> hoe to find a world in all files and text files  on my machine?
<Slart> dementor: grep for regular text files
<phpechowiec> kanduru: are you using cups?
<noise> how can i create a flash movie? with what program?
<Slart> dementor: searching your entire machine might take a while though
<Gorgula> is there an option to put in my Docky a menu of the OS?
<phpechowiec> dementor: did you mean word?
<dementor> yes
<phpechowiec> Gorgula: sth like wbar?
<kanduru> phpechowiec: yes i am
<phpechowiec> dementor:  find / -name *.txt | cat -- }grep word or sth like this
<Gorgula> what?
<noise> ?
<dementor> ok thx i try
<kanduru> phpechowiec: but am new in using this os
<bigtom21485> hello everyone
<noise>  how can i create a flash movie? with what program?
<Typos_King> allo bigtom21485
<Typos_King> noise:   an .flv clip you mean?
<Slart> noise: have you searched in synaptic for flash ? I think there are a couple of options.. no real alternatives to what's available in windows though
<Typos_King> or a .swf?
<Gorgula> phpechowiec: what do you mean?
<sbahra> Hi.
<Apsel> hello everyone
<sbahra> Out of curiosity, why isn't 9.10 available in .img format?
<Typos_King> allo Apsel
<bigtom21485> i have a laptop running ubuntu, and when i plug anything into the headphones/line out port, i get sound but it doesnt disable the built-in spakers like it did with iwndows
<bigtom21485> *windows
<sbahra> or is it available? It would male life much easier. :-)
<Slart> sbahra: any reason for using img instead of iso?
<Typos_King> hehe
<sbahra> Slart, different uses. img is much more convenient when using USB flash media.
<Slart> sbahra: I think you can just rename the iso file as iso is a subset of img.. I think
<randomman> noise: for .swf i think you actually need flash. for .flv (just a regular movie file) you can convert to it
<Typos_King> sbahra   we were waiting for you to make one off the iso :P
<StopSign> i had the same sound prob on my hp laptop
<guntbert> Slart: no - different formats
<noise> ok
<noise> thanks
<StopSign> my gateway fx is fine
<phpechowiec> Gorgula: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2147/1744520919_830fef1494_o.png on the bottom is running wbar, I whought you want sth like this
<Typos_King> noise:   an .flv clip you mean?  or need to make a .swf?
<noise> i am creating a website
<Slart> guntbert: sure? last time I checked img was just a copy of the contents..
<noise> and i want to put a flash movie
<Milp> if i do a startx from a default openssh configuration, will i be able to see the x session over ssh, or do i need to do additional config stuff?
<guntbert> sbahra: but there is usb creator in system/administration
<Typos_King> noise:  like the ones in youtube?
<hunt> Hi, I am on 10.04 and can not get sound to work in flash in any browser, any suggestions?
<phpechowiec> kanduru: you have canon?
<noise> no
<noise> no
<randomman> noise: I just looked it up: SWF is a file produce by Macromedia Flash. The Flash software is the only way to make .swf files.
<kanduru> phpechowiec: yes
<Gorgula> phpechowiec: what "sth" is?
<mortici> I don't know if i should go with Kubuntu 10.04 or Ubuntu 10.04
<guntbert> Slart: I followed a discussion about that not too long ago - so I *hope* I'm sure - but I might mix up some things :)
<Lostinspace_46> OK I had a small issue with screenlets launching doubles, so I uninstalled, and re-booted.  The only thing screenlets left is the .gz archives.  However, when I try to reinstall I get "screenlets is already the newest version.
<Lostinspace_46> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 88 not upgraded.".  Any ideas why?
<Typos_King> noise:   soooo.. you don't want to make a .swf or flv?
<Apsel> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my computer. i tried to install the tv, but it doesn't work. i tried Mythtv, but no success, i tried different tv sofware, nothing work.
<randomman> mortici, you can install either one and get GNOME or KDE later
<phpechowiec> Gorgula something
<mortici> randomman, i guess your right
<phpechowiec> never mind
<Gorgula> lol
<randomman> mortici: personally, i prefer the default gnome
<mortici> i think i just might install KDE on my current system, and give it a test drive, i just hate cleaning up (removing gnome/kde after i make the choice)
<Slart> guntbert: as I understand things an img file is just a raw copy of something.. so if you make a raw copy of a cd you'll get a file that is both an iso and a img
<Typos_King> mortici:   why the confusion? hehe, either will do IMO,   I use kubuntu myself... then again. I've used kde since way back even before ubuntu, soooo, I use many kde apps though :)
<phpechowiec> kanduru: http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon maybe this can help
<hunt> Hi, I am on 10.04 and can not get sound to work in flash in any browser, any suggestions?
<randomman> mortici, i know what you mean. virtualbox is your friend. I'm actually running ubuntu on it right now :)
<Slart> guntbert: it's also possible that .img might mean different things to different people.. kind of like .bin or .dat
<randomman> mortici: and there are tools to create a .vdi image of your current machine to use in virtualbox
<phpechowiec> hunt: reinstall flash?
<guntbert> Slart: I remember it differently - but my memory may fail
<kanduru> phpechowiec: thanx, let me try, but if it doesnt work can i come back to u?
<Typos_King> !lucid | hunt
<ubottu> hunt: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Scotie> Hallo can someone help me,
<Gorgula> phpechowiec: i dunno what you mean, but i have a bar like that but its called "docky" and i want to know if there is an option to put in it an ubuntu's menu
<Out_Cold> !ask | Scotie
<ubottu> Scotie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scotie> I have large icons on my desktop, would like to reduce them!
<mortici> randomman, oh yeah, i have VBOX installed and run many different distro's I was just thinking of switching it up a bit, i used KDE when it first went into 4.0 mode, and was a lil disappointed
<Scotie> Is there any programs for,
<randomman> mortici: KDE is always too flashy for me. i like minimalism
<Out_Cold> Scotie, do you want to change you entire resolution or just the icons?
<phpechowiec> kanduru: i don't have canon, so i haven't got enough knowlegement
<Apsel> It seems the driver for my tv card is not installed. Can someone help tell me how i can install the appropriate driver for the PCI/7130 card
<mortici> randomman, 4.4 is showing some promise and sure does look interesting...
<Scotie> just the icons
<n> hello
<hunt> phpechowiec: didnt work
<mortici> randomman, ahhh it seems that is always what it comes down to, purty or minimal
<Scotie> just the icons Out cold
<phpechowiec> randomman: minimalism... do you use fluxbox?
<aspidites> minimalism = openbox
<Out_Cold> Scotie, open nautilus and in the view menu you can adjust global icon properties
<aspidites> or a tiling window manager ;-)
<phpechowiec> openbox has got xml :)
<Losha> mortici: purty *AND* minimal does seem possible, but it's really rare...
<rfsd> lili
<phpechowiec> and strange configuration imho
<Scotie> ok, thanks Out_cold, have nice day
<randomman> mortici: no. i admit i'm not that good at technical stuff like switching window managers, etc. so i haven't gotten there yet
<Gorgula> phpechowiec: i dunno what you mean, but i have a bar like that but its called "docky" and i want to know if there is an option to put in it an ubuntu's menu
<Out_Cold> i think i will Scotie thanks
<mololololo> momomomomomomommommomomomomomomoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom
<randomman> mortici: although i did just install gdb 7.1 from sources, so I'm making progress in learning
<mololololo> kuygki
<mololololo> hmilk
<mololololo> jijujuj
<FloodBot3> mololololo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mololololo> jajajajaja
<kanduru> phpechowiec: i understand, and i checked but my printer is not on the list, may be someone else in the chart can come up with something
<t3218980> hi all... pls keep up with me as im all new to ubuntu ;)
<mololololo> jajajaajaja
<phpechowiec> Gorgula: i don't know how to do that
<Lostinspace_46> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 88 not upgraded.".  Any ideas why?
<Lostinspace_46> oops
<Out_Cold> oh Scotie it's in the edit>preferences
<t3218980> i have problem, i installed ubuntu 9.10 and now i dont have sound :(
<Gorgula> phpechowiec: ok, thanks
<mololololo> o i mjo in ii   k
<Lostinspace_46> OK I had a small issue with screenlets launching doubles, so I uninstalled, and re-booted.  The only thing screenlets left is the .gz archives.  However, when I try to reinstall I get "screenlets is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<aspidites> obconfig will help avoid the xml config for the most part
<bigtom21485> sweet were gunna get some action
<bigtom21485> lol
<Lostinspace_46> howdy Parsnip
<mortici> ahh screw it lets install the latest KDE and give her a whirl :D
<randomman> Lostinspace_46, did you do a purge clean, or just uninstall?
<randomman> have fun!
<Gorgula> anyone knows how to put the ubuntu's menu in the Docky?
<t3218980> someone know how i can get sound?
<kaolbrec> 5N3W
<NullHelium> !.Xdefaults
<Lostinspace_46> randomman, I purged and the removed all remaining files by hand
<gardar> Gorgula, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141939
<Typos_King> t3218980:    I'm guessing you DO  have sound, nbut might be some audio-mixer setting
<ryniek> hi everyone
<Vigo> !sound | t3218980
<ubottu> t3218980: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<guntbert> kaolbrec: thats not cool - try english please
<NullHelium> !Xdefaults
<kaolbrec> guntbert, sorry - window switched while I was typingh
<t3218980> Typos... how can i find that?
<NullHelium> !xdefaults
<guntbert> kaolbrec: :)
<phpechowiec> kanduru: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=32737 maybe this will help
<t3218980> im all new to ubuntu'
<NullHelium> damn bot ..
<NullHelium> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<phpechowiec> witaj ryniek
<bigtom21485> t3218980: welcome to the best thing to happen to your computer
<guntbert> !askthebot | NullHelium
<ubottu> NullHelium: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> Gorgula: probably a plugin, is it not part of a stock install of docky?
<bigtom21485> thats a smart bot, d**n
<randomman> gorgula: i was going to say the same thing. look for a plugin
<kanduru> phpechowiec: ok, let me check it out
<trism> NullHelium: try using .Xresources instead
<phpechowiec> cya
<extor> Is there any way besides chkconfig for a noob to enable daemons during runlevels
<bigtom21485> t3218980: there are some drivers that interfere with each other.  start by telling us what type of computer you're using
<extor> How can I enable sshd at startup if my system lacks chkcnfig?
<Scotie> Out_cold Nautillus is only for the icons in the browser, need to reduce the one on the desktop
<Lostinspace_46> randomman, I purged and then removed all remaining files by hand
<ActionParsnip> extor: bum may be able to help but its a bit weird now that things are changing
<NullHelium> trism: don't think it'l change something .. I was just curious if it's possible to use .Xdefaults color scheme in terminator.
<extor> bash: bum: command not found
<randomman> Lostinspace_46: i'm not sure what to do.
<extor> next?
<trism> NullHelium: ahh, no idea, thought you were having a problem with xterm settings
<extor> What about the rc.local file...can I just put /etc/init.d/ssh start in my /etc/rc.local?
<extor> the rc.local is a sort of linux version of autoexec.bat right?
<Lostinspace_46> randomman, That's OK..I don't either
<Typos_King> extor:    well.... I'd think gnome has a Services section in the control panel, there's an app you can use as well for that, -> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf;
<NullHelium> trism: :)
<bigtom21485> someone tell me what "sudo" does i keep seeing it
<Typos_King> extor:  is a console UI app
<extor> Typh_, I dont have sudo access on the box right now...just uhmm console access
<randomman> sudo executes a command with root priveliges
<philipro> Hi, is there anyone who could possibly help me troubleshoot my 9.10 installation?
<Lostinspace_46> randomman, Maybe I can install from source?
<t3218980> bigtom, i have a compac laptop...
<extor> I dont have any sysv* binaries
<Out_Cold> sudo gives your computer super powers
<Typos_King> !ask | philipro
<ubottu> philipro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<extor> This /etc/rc.local is a sort of linux version of autoexec.bat right?
<jub369> i delted my top bar how do i restore it
<randomman> Lostinspace_46, not sure
<ActionParsnip> extor: it can be used as such, yes
<Out_Cold> jub369, right click on the bottom bar and add new panel
<jub369> i meant to be defult
<ActionParsnip> extor: remember to put &s on the ends of commands so the system wil still run while the app runs in the background
<bigtom21485> Out-Cold: badass :-)
<Typos_King> bigtom21485     root execution by proxy
<jub369> so i get everything like i just installed ubuntu
<Lostinspace_46> randomman, Well, worth a try.  I'll let you know how it goes.
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel | jub369
<philipro> Okay, i guess im not supposed to ask to ask a question. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on an older PC in my home. It has a Pentium D 2.4Ghz and 512mb of RAM. I've tried installing using a CD and a flash drive and have had errors with both. This is my first ubuntu install.
<mortici> kde install has begun :D can't wait for 10.04 official :) Gonna convert to 64bit finally :)
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<Out_Cold> jub369, i think there is a file that is used to create new user settings, you could possibly reload that?
<philipro> Can anyone help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> philipro: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<jub369> !panelfix
<extor> ActionParsnip, damn...I need & at the end of commands in that file??? It's not a scriptfile???
<jub369> !fixpanel
<ActionParsnip> extor: it is pretty much a script file but without the whole system will sit until the command finishes
<philipro> I did not. I figured it would have worked with a flash drive if it'd been an ISO burning error right?
<Typos_King> philipro:   errors with the cd and usb installation process, or errors on the cd and usb media? what type of errors and at what stage?
<extor> Aciid, but bash scripts dont need ; or & at the end of lines I thought?
<extor> #!/bin/bash
<extor> #
<extor> # rc.local
<extor> It looks like a regular bash script
<ActionParsnip> jub369: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> extor: sure but as I said, if yu dont background a command the system will wait until it completes
<philipro> On the CD install, I choose either option, install ubuntu or the "try ubuntu option". neither one works. it appears to be loading off the cd for a while, then I get several error lines beginning with 182.976. they say things like "forget_original_parent +0x32/0x230" and "exit_notify+0x11/0x180"
<ActionParsnip> philipro: did you test the ISO?
<bigtom21485> apparently theres a new lambo named the "reventon"
<extor> Oh damnnnn yes
<niedalry> how can I changed the permissions of a specific directory to make it writable?
<randomman> niedalry, chmod +w directoryname
<ActionParsnip> niedalry: chmod +w directory
<philipro> On the flash drive install, I try simply copying the files to my flash drive and it does not work, it says I must restart the system. If I use unetbootin or something like that, it doesnt work either.
<niedalry> thanks :)
<philipro> By testing the ISO do you mean verifying its contents?
<Sanus> Help, Ubuntu 9.10 fresh install, dual booting with windows, partitions are hd0,1 windows hd1,1 linux hd1,2 hd1,5 (Neither of these are boot) Grub was an issue, now have that working, only attempting to boot into ubuntu, I get an error reading (Device (my device's long uuid) does not exist) When it clearly does, and not only is it in my box, I can mount it from the livecd.
<ActionParsnip> philipro: last time, did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded???
<philipro> no, I didnt MD5 test it.
<ActionParsnip> philipro: no, i mean using MD5 to test if the file is good
<Sanus> I've been awake working on it for over 27 hours.
<jub369> ty
<ActionParsnip> philipro: then how do you know the data wasn't full of errors or incomplete??
<philipro> I don't, but I also don't know how to do an MD5
<Sanus> 27 hours.  I just want to sleep.
<kanduru> phpechowiec: i got the script from the forum, but the explanation was in a language that i do not understand
<bigtom21485> Sanus: I would mount it from the live cd, then copy all your important stuff to cd's or an external hard drive then install ubuntu and just get a windows emulator
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | philipro
<ubottu> philipro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Typos_King> philipro:      retry from the live-cd, before pressing Enter to start loading, check off a few extra booting options, found by pressing F6, at least try checking the acpi=off and noapic options there, see if checking others may help
<Sanus> bigtom21485: very slow computer, and the dual booting isn't the issue, I believe.  I just need to find a way for that search command to recognize my hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: i'd get the image checked first or any attempt will be in vain
<philipro> I'll try both of these things. Thank you guys.
<Sanus> bigtom21485 I don't believe there's anything wrong with the hard-drive, nor the ubuntu installation.
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip   I'm guessing it may not be that, but yea
<niedalry> err I'm getting "Operation not permitted" when I try to chmod it
<ActionParsnip> niedalry: because its not owned by you, you will need sudo in that case
<Out_Cold> sudo chmod
<Neezer> I just installed lamp on my server...I'm not sure if that is the problem, but now when I log in with the monitor, I just see the background and my mouse pointer. I don't see the gnome desktop or anything.
<julianoliver> niedalry: 'ls -l /path/to/file' that will show you who the current owner:group is.
<matic> hey, I've just installed fresh 10.04 b1 and I wonder why the fonts in firefox look different than in other applications?
<matic> they're uglier
<niedalry> ok it worked with sudo, thanks
<ActionParsnip> niedalry: if you mark smoething as writable your username may not get write access due to ownerships of the owner and group ownerships
<Pantcho> how do i compile a specific directory in a kernel? for example i did make on all kernel sources and i got a .o files on each .c file and now i deleted a .o file and updated a .c file and i wish to recompile it alone not the whole build again.. ?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | matic
<bastid_raZor> matic: /join #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<ubottu> matic: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<digitalfiz> Pantcho, go to the directory its in and do: make myfile.o
<digitalfiz> which corrasponds with the correct myfile.c
<julianoliver> out of interest will Lucid be de-brownified?
<Pantcho> digitalfiz: thanks i will try it
<trism> julianoliver: yes, it is rather purple and gray now
<julianoliver> trism: ok, good.
<q_> a good program for making USB stick bootable?
<Neezer> I have no idea if installing lamp is what killed my gnome or not though. I haven't used the monitor on it in a long time...it has been all ssh access for the past 3 months or so.
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | julianoliver
<ubottu> julianoliver: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<julianoliver> q_: unetbootlin
<Arthur___> i want to change my default media player i changed it from totem to vlc but how do i change it again? i did it from the thingie that poped up when i inserter the cd..
<red> what  happends to +1 channel in april? :P
<julianoliver> Neezer: ps ax | grep gdm to see if it's running
<q_> how to make active USB stick  for boot?
<red> julianoliver: it basicly looks like a Mac
<philipro> I Just checked the MD5 of the original ISO that I downloaded, and the characters do not match what the MD5 should be for my respective ISO. This means there was a corruption in the ISO when I downloaded it?
<xiven> I know Ubuntu isn't Xubuntu, but they're not answering, so can I ask in here?
<ActionParsnip> q_: unetbootin or boot to liveCD and use the usb boot creator
<xiven> It's regarding blurry Firefox scrolling..
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: Thanks for the "identify" info, I was able to get my mySQL problem fixed!
<Lostinspace_46> randomman, Strangest thing.  The ONLY screenlets files left on my HDD were the .gz archive files, but Synaptic showed screenlets still installed.  I uninstalled using Synaptic and...bingo, problem solved.
<DIL>  q_  system-administration and a cd with the is0
<ActionParsnip> xiven: i'd ask in the firefox channel, its more specific
<zaizafoon> hello
<xiven> Oh, that's a great idea. Thanks!
<q_> DIL, can you be more specific?
<julianoliver> red: right. well, in the absense of a broader vision for the UI, it could be worse.
<zaizafoon> how can i use text mode to install mint?
<mortici> woot almost done downloading KDE4.4.1 :D
<t3218980> ubuttu: i have now checked that out, but i guess maybe im to stupid ;) i dont get it...
<julianoliver> red: albeit i find using OSX very frustrating, something i have to do often, sadly.
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | zaizafoon
<ubottu> zaizafoon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<red> i feel you
<Arthur___> how do i change the media player ubuntu 9.100 amd64?
<underdev> hi!  i saw that lucid went beta today.  i went to download it, and its a 4gig dvd iso.  Does it really require all 4 gigs?  does anyone know where i can find a smaller image?
<philipro> If the MD5 checksum of the ISO I downloaded does not match the MD5 of what it should be on the Ubuntu website, does this mean my download was somehow corrupted?
<mortici> underdev, you downloaded the alternate cd, download the regular one, it should be no more than 700mbg
<ardchoille> !lucid | underdev
<mortici> err 700mb
<ubottu> underdev: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bastid_raZor> underdev: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<underdev> thank you!
<DIL>  q_  use ubuntu to crate a bootable usb, go to System the Administration then see usb startup creator you need with the is0
<Neezer> julianoliver, sorry about th delay, I did the command, how do I tell if it is running?
<julianoliver> Neezer: if you see 'gdm' in the output, the Gnome Display Manager is running.
<mortici> And done downloading, gotta love 1.4MB download speeds :D
<ActionParsnip> philipro: then the file you downloaded has been corrupted in transit, if you use torrents then the torrent protocol will add extra checking to the data. ALWAYS MD5 test ISO files you download
<Neezer> I see quite a few entries....I'm using ssh to log in now though, cause I can't bring up a terminal?
<t3218980> i now tried what u suggest but i think this not for me... i never programmed in my life...
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: MD5 fail for philipro ;)
<Mark___> hi I am trying to install 9.10 beta 1 I am able to boot to the disk but everytime I select install ubuntu if loads the live cd not the installer
<philipro> I downloaded it via http from the Ubuntu server. I'll redownload it, and hope that it does not corrupt again. Thats all I can do right?
<ActionParsnip> Mark___: there is no 9.10 beta
<ActionParsnip> Mark___: 9.10 is released
<bastid_raZor> Mark___: go to #ubuntu+1 for 10.04
<julianoliver> Neezer: odd. i haven't installed the LAMP stack as such on Ubuntu, only on Debian. i have played with Ubuntu Server Edition however, with no such problems.
<LjL> philipro: as mentioned, you can download from torrent instead.
<Mark___> yes there is
<ActionParsnip> Mark___: got a link
<DIL> oh oh
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip   hehe
<Digit0> Hello
<t3218980> ubottu: i dont understand the links u sent before regarding sound problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neezer> julianoliver, when i loggedin the first time a window popped up for upgrades, so I installed them. there weren't any bars at the tops of the windows though....then I rebooted from my laptop. so nobody is logged in on the server accept for me through ssh.
<Mark___> Ohh that's what I mean
<Mark___> 104
<Digit0> I just installed ubuntu in a new macbook and cant get the sound to work
<ActionParsnip> Mark___: like i said, there is no 9.10 beta
<dixond> folks, HP laptop tx2000 with Broadcom BCM4322 wireless card; doesn't work with bc34 driver, with Broadcom STA driver (wl.ko) it can't see past channel 11. with ndiswrapper XP driver, it also can't see past channel 11.
<ActionParsnip> Mark___: #ubuntu+1 for lucid chat
<t3218980> Digit0: i have same problem
<dixond> when running Windows (vista) it sees channel 13 fine - help?
<Mark___> i meant  10.4
<t3218980> but im at pc
<ActionParsnip> Mark___: i know, i was just checking, lucid is not discussed at all here, #ubuntu+1 is for you
<julianoliver> Neezer: in the console type 'pstree' and tell me what follows along the branch beginning with "login" in the output.
<Pantcho> digitalfiz: gives me lots of errors
<t3218980> sound wont work on my compac laptop... ;(
<philipro> After I download the file and make sure it is MD5 verified, should I also verify the MD5 of the actual burned disc? Is this possible? Would I have less of a chance of having MD5 problems if I were to copy the ISO files to a flash drive and install that way instead of doing a CD boot?
<phibxr> t3218980: have you checked the volume levels?
<Arthur___> how do i change the media player ubuntu 9.100 amd64?
<Arthur___> how do i change the media player ubuntu 9.10 amd64?
<julianoliver> Neezer: if there is no "login", look for "Xorg" directly.
<Neezer> julianoliver, I actually just tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop....it did install and didn't tell me that it was already there. I did a reboot just in case...then I'll try
<julianoliver> Neezer: ok
<t3218980> phibxr... i checked nornal sound settings and ok
<Typos_King> philipro:   the live-cd itself has a 'cd integrity test' option :|
<Neezer> julianoliver, there is a login screen. it comes up with a list of the users and then other....
<Typos_King> soooooo, that'd do it I'd think
<philipro> oh, got it! thanks
<philipro> [sorry im a huge noob at this]
<phibxr> t3218980: just checking. i remember installing ubuntu on my netbook and thought the sound was broken until i actually ran 'alsamixer' in a terminal and saw that several channels were muted even if the volume was turned up in the gui-mixer. :)
<Neezer> julianoliver, thanks for the assistance btw. I really appreciate it.
<greezmunkey> dixond, you are outside the US?
<dixond> greezmunkey: NZ
<julianoliver> Neezer: no probs at all.
<julianoliver> dixond: kia ora ;)
<Pantcho> how do i compile a .o file i deleted from the kernel source and now i wish to recompile it with changes? i tried "make file.o" but gives me lots of errors and not compiling i guess due to includes not presented..
<greezmunkey> dixond, there is a setting for that, I'll have to look.
<bastid_raZor> Arthur___: first install a different media player then go to System > Preferences > Preferred Applications then the Multimedia tab
<t3218980> phibxr... they all seem ok
<dixond> actually, I lied, iwconfig allows me to set it to channel 13 with ndiswrapper, but it still won't see any channel 13 networks in networkmanager?!?
<Neezer> julianoliver, still no desktop. I'm running the tree right now via ssh.
<dixond> greezmunkey: don't bother, the wl module doesn't support it at all :(
<bastid_raZor> Arthur___: you may need to add the new media players full path
<Arthur___> System > Preferences > Preferred Applications then the Multimedia tab.... not there
<Sir_Konrad> ok so my mom and dad got me this MacBook Pro for Christmas, but they asked me not to reformat the main HD(which has OS X on it) with Ubuntu because they think it's going to "break" it. I'd still like to run Ubuntu on it, but without reformatting the main HD. What do you suggest?
<bastid_raZor> Arthur___: what is not there?
<Pantcho> how do i compile a .o file i deleted from the kernel source and now i wish to recompile it with changes? i tried "make file.o" but gives me lots of errors and not compiling i guess due to includes not presented..
<greezmunkey> dixond: Oh, well here's what I found anyways: In order to use non-US wireless channels, add the following to /etc/modprobe.d/options:
<greezmunkey> options cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=EU
<dixond> julianoliver: tēnā koe
<Neezer> julianoliver, it says gdm-session-wor-----gnome-session and then a bunch of things off on the right.
<t3218980> phibxr: any other suggestions, that one seem ok...
<snxs> is there a kernel fix to avoid etherleaks? , or is this directly with the manufacturer ?
<dixond> greezmunkey: yeah, that's the one. no dice I'm afraid :(  ndiswrapper looks promising, but the networks won't show in networkmanager
<julianoliver> Neezer: looks positive.. gnome's running.
<Slade-> hey where do the standard apt-get packages come from?  i've run into a few packages that install way too much crap and have really bad suggested packages like "ttf-japanese-mincho"  for a database server
<dixond> it's wacky.
<phibxr> t3218980: hmm, not really. i'm not that familiar with compaq hardware.
<julianoliver> dixond: nm is a PITA much of the time. sometimes better to roll your own scripts around the iw tools.
<Neezer> julianoliver, is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Slade-: the packages can be viewed at: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Arthur___> it says multimedia and i got options for rythmbox and totem i want to change the default dvd player.. i have it set to vlc now but i want to use mplayer...
<ActionParsnip> Slade-: if a package depends on another package then it will need to be installed
<t3218980> phibxr: ok :)
<dixond> julianoliver: yeah, I'm leaning that way :( channel 13 makes a huge difference over chan 11 for me or  I wouldn't bother :(
<greezmunkey> dixond: NZ, are you good at rading upside down?
<ActionParsnip> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<julianoliver> Neezer: i think there's an ALT-F2 or similar to bring up a run prompt. i'm on Debian here atm without Gnome..
<bastid_raZor> !who | Arthur___
<greezmunkey> s/rading/reading
<ubottu> Arthur___: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dixond> greezmunkey: only on some days ;)
<julianoliver> dixond: i understand..
<Slade-> ActionParsnip: right. but where do they come from before going to packages.ubuntu.com ?  i mean are these user created?
<Arthur___> i want to change the action when a dvd is inserted...
<t3218980> anyone else that can help me with my sound problem on a compag laptop
<justinlilly> anyone have some must-have package suggestions for a new 10.04 install?
<Arthur___> i dont want vlc to open the dvd i want mplayer too
<Slade-> ActionParsnip: i've seen a few that seem improperly packaged is all, thats why i'm asking
<marlun> Is there any difference in pairing a bluetooth keyboard with the default bluetooth tool in karmic compared to using blueman? I seem to still have the normal keyboard layout even though I've choosen apple in System Preferences / Keyboard.
<losher> snxs: According to http://blog.spoofed.org/2007/03/etherleak-old-dog-old-tricks.html etherleaks are a kernel issue, and fixed in the kernel. Given how old the issue is, I'd be surprised if all current kernels didn't already have the fix...
<dixond> unfortunately we bought multiple uniden wdect 23xx phones a while ago and the interference is noticeable
<bastid_raZor> Arthur___: then choose custom and add the full path to mplayer .. if mplayer has been installed
<ActionParsnip> Slade-: the dude compiling it is where they come from before that
<julianoliver> dixond: hehe, there's a good use-case for channel 13.
<Slade-> ActionParsnip: is that someone working for ubuntu? or are these community jobs
<ActionParsnip> Slade-: log a bug if its badly packaged and it will hopefully be improved if it is deemed suitable etc
<ActionParsnip> Slade-: both
<Sanus> Sooo
<Sanus> Should I just repost my question?
<snxs> losher would it be normal for it to appear on a nessus scan ?  not critical though
<Sanus> Help, Ubuntu 9.10 fresh install, dual booting with windows, partitions are hd0,1 windows hd1,1 linux hd1,2 hd1,5 (Neither of these are boot) Grub was an issue, now have that working, only attempting to boot into ubuntu, I get an error reading (Device (my device's long uuid) does not exist) When it clearly does, and not only is it in my box, I can mount it from the livecd.
<Sanus> wasn't really a question, more a plea for help.
<karmic_indian> I am using 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04b1 using 'update-manager -d'. But, as soon as i click the "upgrade" button, the window freezes. Nothing has happened for the last 10 mins. Please help.
<t3218980> my compac laptop got no sound after i installed ubuntu... pls can someone help a total ubuntu beginner ;)
<Sanus> Are you using Wubi?
<Slade-> ActionParsnip: cool. yea i think i'll log one for couchdb.. it uses about 10x the packages as the centos package
<philipro> the MD5 on my new ISO matched up correctly. The CD, however, I am not so sure about. I ran a "Test CD For Errors" option and it seems to be locked up. I don't know commands or messages, I've never used it before. However, a list of lines was shown when i tried to test my cd for errors. The last line reads [182.972700] [<c0572bb0>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x380. Does this seem like a CD error?
<karmic_indian> no
<Sanus> t3218980 what sort of internal specs do you have?
<Arthur___> System > Preferences > Preferred Applications then the Multimedia tab.... set to totem i insert a dvd and vlc plays it , i dont want vlc to play it i would like gxine or mplayer to open it
<t3218980> Sanus: how can i see that?
<dixond> philipro: did you burn the iso to cd from another linux install?
<losher> snxs: good question, sorry, no idea....
<Sanus> t3218980 I don't know.
<Sanus> t3218980 But I can find out
<snxs> losher  ok thanks :)
<t3218980> Sanus: ok...
<Sanus> sudo lshw -html >> info.html
<philipro> If I'm understanding you right, no. I burned it using the Windows 7 image burning tool.
<Sanus> t3218980 Run " sudo lshw -html >> info.html " in the terminal
<dixond> philipro: oh :(  (otherwise md5sum /dev/cdrom)
<Rettaw> Hello, the switch user menu option only locks the screen, and does not in fact switch to another user. Is this a known bug?
<Sanus> Then open up info.html wherever you ran that at
<Sanus> If you can't find that, just type "firefox info.html".
<Sanus> brb
<philipro> I've never had/used Linux before and I'm using a brand new laptop to speak to you guys running windows 7. this is also the computer I've used to burn the ISOs and such.
<t3218980> Sanus: ok i try that
<dixond> philipro: although possibly you could boot to the live cd session, and then run that command.
<lantizia> Can anyone name a good no-fuss compatible basic USB sound card?
<lantizia> the cheapest new one on ebay is £1.99 lol... claims it works with linux... no idea of how to be sure it will however
<karmic_indian> I am using 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04b1 using 'update-manager -d'. But, as soon as i click the "upgrade" button, the window freezes. Nothing has happened for the last 10 mins. Please help.
<philipro> do you mean use that "Test Ubuntu without making changes to my computer" command or something like that?
<dixond> philipro: yes, that one
<philipro> I can't get Ubuntu to run even from that.
<dixond> :(
<dixond> philipro: what is computer - laptop/pc?
<lantizia> Also I need to buy a new USB flatbed scanner... and I was hoping for a nice basic scanner recommendation... looked at the SANE supported list... but I was hoping someone may have a personal recommendation
<philipro> I know.....I'm not sure what it is. I'll pop out the CD and attempt to MD5 it on this computer.
<philipro> It is a PC....about 5 years old. Pentium D 2.4Ghz, 512mb ram, 200gb hard drive....integrated graphics but I also have an FX 5200 installed.
<dixond> lantizia: brother provide good drivers for their MFC/DCP range, but they are not in Ubuntu by default (needs self-install)
<losher> philipro: and what release of ubuntu did you download for the ISO?
<philipro> 9.10 desktop. Also my pc brand is eMachines [its a piece of crap. just wondering if that would help at all]
<dixond> lantizia: well, *some* of them are in Ubuntu
<karmic_indian> I am using 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04b1 using 'update-manager -d'. But, as soon as i click the "upgrade" button, the window freezes. Nothing has happened for the last 10 mins. Please help.
<Kentrel> I'm getting two cursors in GIMP when I use my wacom tablet. One for the mouse pointer, one for the pen cursor... This has to be an X issue. How do I fix it?
<losher> lantizia: whenever I need ubuntu compatible hardware, I check newegg and/or ebay and look for something which reviewers say works well with ubuntu. This will save you no end of heartache at the end of the day...
<t3218980> Sanus: hmm if i run the "sudo" command it asks for my password... i dont know what that can be!?!? and if i run "firefox" commans i get a blank side
<Arthur___> when i insert a dvd into my computer vlc plays it. i want to change that back to the default where it askes you what you want to do? is there a way to do that?
<Sanus> t3218980 It's your system asking for authentication, to make sure you're who you say you are.
<Sanus> t3218980 And you have to run the info command first
<Sanus> To have anything to read!
<Sanus> So, can anyone help me with my booting problem?
<Typos_King> Arthur__   you want to be hassled for all DVDs or you just don't want it to autoplay as soon as you stick it in?
<Sanus> Anybody at all?
<t3218980> Sanus: well... i dont know what password that should be....
<philipro> I'm not sure how to run an MD5 check for my burned CD. The original ISO file matched up. I'm not expert by any means, I'm a complete beginner. But I'm thinking my hardware is just having trouble working with this disc....
<Arthur___> i want it to auto play i changed it to vlc. i can not change it back for some reason?
<Sanus> t3218980 You put it in when you installed ubuntu
<Arthur___> i have the multimedia tab set to totem
<Arthur___> when i insert a cd vlc plays it
<fredfall> #join #ubuntu-se
<tullingen> fredfall, you don't have 'basics::move::join' permissions here
<t3218980> Sanus: the same as i using when logg in?
<losher> Sanus: you implied you solved a grub problem, I assume you mean you can boot windows but not Ubuntu?
<Sanus> t3218980 Yes
<Sanus> losher Yes
<Arthur___> i would like to know howto revert back to the default setting where it asks me what i want to do i am using ubuntu 64 bit!
<Arthur___> 9.10
<t3218980> Sanus, that are numbers and i cant press any numbers in the terminal window!!!???
<Rettaw> Anybody else with a broken switch-user applet?
<Sanus> t3218980 You can't... input numbers in the terminal!?
<losher> Sanus: can you boot the livecd and get a desktop?
<karmic_indian> I am using 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04b1 using 'update-manager -d'. But, as soon as i click the "upgrade" button, the window freezes. Nothing has happened for the last 10 mins. Please help.
<karmic_indian> I am using 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04b1 using 'update-manager -d'. But, as soon as i click the "upgrade" button, the window freezes. Nothing has happened for the last 10 mins. Please help.
<FloodBot3> karmic_indian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sanus> losher: Am now, sir!  *salutes*
<karmic_indian> please
<dani> ñ
<t3218980> Sanus: i tried again now but i only end up at prompt...
<losher> Sanus: ok, in that case, can you pastebin some files for me, starting with the output of blkid?
<CraigYounkins> join #ovirt
<t3218980> Sanus: i think this might not be for me... all this about programming and things isnt what im used to ;)
<Sanus> losher blkid has... no output.
<losher> Sanus: sudo blkid ?
<Sanus> losher: Ah, there we go.
<Sanus> /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<Sanus> /dev/sda1: UUID="1240CB0440CAEE13" TYPE="ntfs"
<Sanus> /dev/sdb1: UUID="16f331fa-0829-452b-8913-a5fcba34265c" TYPE="ext4"
<Sanus> /dev/sdb5: UUID="eee090a9-286d-446c-a1a0-d4bb6e5f3294" TYPE="swap"
<losher> Sanus: phew...
<FloodBot3> Sanus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sanus> Floodbot3 Oki
<Arthur___> anybody know how to change the default dvd player, Linux desktop 2.6.31-20-generic  x86_64 GNU/Linux. i changed it to vlc but i dont want vlc anymore i changed the settings in system>pref> perfered applacations back to totem but when i insert a cd vlc plays it....
<losher> Sanus: no, no, no, paste the output into http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and tell us the url...
<Guest66804> alguien sabe como reproducir archivos *.amv en ubuntu
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is it somehow possible to restart a crashed flash plugin without restarting firefox?
<losher> Lot of netsplits lately....
<Seveas> Matisse, yes, restart firefox :-)
<julianoliver> Guest66804: no lo se, pero esta pregunta es mejor en #ubuntu-es.
<Sanus> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398510/
<Matisse> Seveas, i dont wanna :)
<tiestooooo> hey all
<Matisse> Seveas,  too many open tabs
<moon> i need help
<Guest66804> gracias
<DG19075> no hype; a USB stick is an example
<julianoliver> Guest66804: de nada.
<moon> any one here can download adobe flash from shell ???
<Seveas> Matisse, make firefox save and restore them...
<moon> any one here can download adobe flash from shell ???
<Seveas> moon, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<tiestooooo> www.appnr.com
<tiestooooo> website for all linux apps
<tiestooooo> install apps easily
<CharbeL> Seveas, u can find it in software center
<losher> ok, looks like your linux root is on /dev/sdb1, which I would expect grub to refer to as (hd1,0)
<Seveas> CharbeL, he asked for a shell command...
<Cogito1729> Hi, I have a question regarding Ubuntu installation using USB only. Is this the right place to ask?
<tiestooooo> can any one help me?
<wjm> tiestooooo:  just ask your question :x
<Sanus> losher Yes.
<tiestooooo> when my machine start up i got this message
<julianoliver> tiestooooo: most Linux distributions use 'package management' to install programs, meaning that you don't need to visit websites to download install software. better, you don't need to check back for updates, as Ubuntu will tell you when a new version is available.
<Sanus> losher with that UID
<moon> not working
<moon> tell me couldnt find package
<losher> Sanus: ok, you need to mount /dev/sdb1 e.g. sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<moon> not working
<tiestooooo> kernel panic not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs in unknown block (8.6)
<moon> its tell me couldnt find package
<t3218980> Sanus: now i got a page with my internal specs....
<timClicks> is it possible to use wget to send files to stdout?
<Seveas> moon, enable the multiverse/partner repos
<iceroot> is there a way to remove the ubuntu-logo at the left-upper-corner? it seems i cant make the panel smaller because the menu-icon is not scaling
<ukebane> iceroot, I think it's theme bound
<julianoliver> iceroot: look for the icon in the theme data and alter it, or remove it entirely?
<moon> how ???????
<Sanus> losher: I've already restored grub about 90 billion times
<julianoliver> iceroot: ... from the theme code i meant to say..
<carlosgaldino> Hi, earlier I came here and talked about one problem with my internet connection and now I have more details. At this time, I can't connect to the eth0 but I'm connected to the wireless which is the same router that the eth0 is connected to. Why? Any ideas about it?
<Sanus> losher And the UUID is correct on the grub.cfg
<Sanus> t3218980: What sort of sound controller does that have?
<tiestooooo>  kernel panic not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs in unknown block (8.6)
<iceroot> julianoliver: hm ok but if i remeber correctly there was an option to remove the logo and the logos from the main-menu
<moon> how ???????
<iceroot> julianoliver: doenst matter which theme is enabled
<julianoliver> iceroot: sorry, i actually don't use Gnome all that often..
<moon> i have 4 hours search for this
<moon> ??
<moon> how ???????
<iceroot> julianoliver: dont worry :)
<t3218980> Sanus: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<losher> Sanus: ok, then we can skip the restore, and checking the UUID. There is one other place that the UUID appears, and that's in /etc/fstab, which in your case will be /mnt/sdb1/etc/fstab. Check the root line's UUID in /mnt/sdb1/etc/fstab
<Arthur___> anybody know how to change the default dvd player, Linux desktop 2.6.31-20-generic  x86_64 GNU/Linux. i changed it to vlc but i dont want vlc anymore i changed the settings in system>pref> perfered applications back to totem, but when i insert a cd vlc plays it.... is there a file to edit???? i would be happy to go back to the default setting when it asks you what you want to do????? i am...
<Arthur___> ...using 64 bit system.
<moon> what can ido
<Matisse> Arthur___, how about deinstalling vlc?
<moon> to download adobe  flash
<Matisse> moon, use google with the given hint + ubuntu
<Matisse> moon, multiverse/partner repos ubuntu
<Sanus> The dev/sdb1's UUID is identical to the one used by Grub
<moon> look i download it but he told me open
<moon> can i open it by cd/root
<carlosgaldino> Hi, earlier I came here and talked about one problem with my internet connection and now I have more details. At this time, I can't connect to the eth0 but I'm connected to the wireless which is the same router that the eth0 is connected to. Why? Any ideas about it?
<losher> Sanus: the one in your /mnt/sdb1/etc/fstab ?
<Matisse> moon, if its a file you cant "open" it with cd
<moon> where can i open it
<timClicks> carlosgaldino: is the cable broken at all?
<Matisse> moon, what is it?
<moon> adobe flash
<Matisse> moon, more precise please
<tiestooooo> :X
<timClicks> it could be that something is physically damaged, ethernet is usually the backup to wifi
<carlosgaldino> timClicks, no. It seems to be ok.
<Matisse> tiestooooo, already put that message into google?
<Sanus> losher Yes
<tiestooooo> i can't find any solutions
<moon> ok i download the  program adobe flash player from the web site
<happyhobo> I've fallen for the hype.  10.04 is no different than 9.10 other than the annoying buttons to the left.
<losher> Sanus: above, you said /dev/sdb1 was hd1,1. I think it should be hd1,0. Which one does your grub.cfg use?
<moon> and i cant open it to work
<Arthur___> now totem opens the dvd i don't want totem to open the dvd i want gxine too. in the multimedia tab is set to rythmbox wich is not a dvd player...
<wjm> moon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414595 try that
<ukebane> carlosgaldino, did eth0 work before?
<Matisse> moon, is it a .deb file?
<moon> yes
<Arthur___> is there a bug in the 64 bit os?
<Sanus> Oh, no, it's hd0,1
<Sanus> Though I should check that
<Matisse> moon, type  dpkg -i  filename.deb
<Sanus> Make sure that's what grub is using
<happyhobo> How do I get a volume control on the panel with Lucid?
<Matisse> moon, with sudo infront of it
<losher> Sanus: please check it...
<moon> ok i try
<wgrant> happyhobo: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, please
<Arthur___> anyone know what file to edit to change the default dvd player or make revert back to the default, where it asks you what u want to do?
<carlosgaldino> ukebane, yes, it was working normally but suddenly I couldn't connect to any site and then I switched to wireless and continued to use the internet
<Majorastro> ok
<ukebane> carlosgaldino, I'm guessing you tried ifdown eth0, ifup eth0?
<happyhobo> wgrant:   You're going to make me add another window to pidgin which I had to install myself.
<wgrant> happyhobo: Yes.
<timClicks> i wonder whether ubuntu would consider patches to change the settings in apps like gedit to have colours consistent with the rest of the theme
<Matisse> tiestooooo, does your ubuntu start anyway?
<timClicks> e.g. for syntax highlighting
<Majorastro> ok
<happyhobo> Not fair
<carlosgaldino> ukebane, nope, what is that?
<ukebane> you turn your interface (network card) off and back on
<happyhobo> I need to shave.
<ukebane> which renews the dhcp ip
<Matisse> tiestooooo, did you change anything before that happened the first time?
<timClicks> carlosgaldino: sorry, I'm not really able to help you with further diagnostics. I'm not sure what could be causing the problem. Perhaps try a different port in the router if there is more than one.
<Sanus> losher Am checking
<losher> Sanus: ok...
<Matisse> tiestooooo, still there?
<tiestooooo> no but i'm restarted my pc
<tiestooooo> yes
<carlosgaldino> timClicks, ok, I'll try that. Thanks.
<Matisse> tiestooooo, if you got different kernel versions installed, try to change it when the menu shows up at boot up
<Arthur___> i figured it out! open the home folder >edit>preferences> can change the media player there ubuntu amd64 9.10
<tiestooooo> yeah it works when choose another kernel
<Arthur___> thanks for ya help!!!
<tiestooooo> but what's the problem?
<Matisse> dont know :)
<Sanus> losher: Oh wow, it sets it to hd(1,1) in the cfg file.  Heh, better fix that in 40_custom.
<tiestooooo> :)
<Sanus> losher: Oh wait, no, not thinking, I got it mixed up in my head.
<Matisse> tiestooooo, how did you upgrade last timeß
<Sanus> losher: Sadly, hd(1,1) is right.  I have 2 hard-drives.  I've been up for 28ish hours)
<tiestooooo> system>administration>update manager
<losher> Sanus: are you sure? hd1,0 is the first partition on the 2nd drive. That's where I would expect sdb1 to be...
<Matisse> tiestooooo, maybe your running an old file system but i dont know, maybe anyone else knows
<r43gh4r> hi ppl... i have a Q... i installed ubuntu9.10 on my toshiba laptop but it hangs after login....i cant do anything....the mouse move but nothing responds...help pleaseeee
<Sanus> losher: How would I find that out?  Fdisk blkid and the like do not show that
<tiestooooo> :) ok matisse thanks for ur help
<trism> Sanus: you are right, hard drives count from 0 in grub2 but partitions start from 1
<Obsidian1723-2> Who decided to make 10.04LTS have the minimumize, close, maxumi order as well asm oving them from the right side to the left of the window?
<hugo_> hola alguien me puede ayudar con ubuntu
<Obsidian1723-2> That looks like a major bug
<losher> Sanus: in grub2 I'm not sure. In grub1, there was the 'find' command. Just for testing, just add a copy of the existing paragraph in grub.cfg but change hd1,1 to hd1,0. If you can boot with the new entry, then you can worry about making it permanent...
<losher> !es | hugo_
<ubottu> hugo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<r43gh4r> someone hlp me plzzz
<Sanus> I'll be back, all
<losher> Erm, shouldn't that be 'se habla solamente'?
<Obsidian1723-2> Who decided to make 10.04LTS have the minimumize, close, maxumi order as well asm oving them from the right side to the left of the window? Is it design or a major flaw?
<montcalm> I got vbox to see my usb devices under lucid. ;-)
<AlienDK> Its a design
<DIL> mac
<AlienDK> and it sucks!!!!!!!!!!
<Obsidian1723-2> flawed design. It breaks the standard.
<AlienDK> DIE 10.04 "Light"!
<losher> Obsidian1723-2: dunno, discuss it on #ubuntu+1 ....
<mkquist> r43gh4r: what do umean u have a Q
<Obsidian1723-2> Who smoked a fat bowl before coding that "improvement"?
<AlienDK> Yeah
<AlienDK> I would like to know too
<r43gh4r> mkquist a question
<xangua> Obsidian1723-2: who said standars are buttons in right¿
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DIL> they were lucid
<Obsidian1723-2> xangua, well since 90% of the world uses Windows....
<losher> DIL: :-)
<Rettaw> Anybody else with a broken switch-user applet?
<LjL> Obsidian1723-2: that doesn't make it the standard. anyway, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Signal360> anybody know how to fix this? "No wubidlr"
<Matisse> is it somehow possible to restart a crashed flash plugin without restarting firefox?
<Sir_Konrad> Matisse: no.
<snxs> Matisse no, restart firefox
<Signal360> is there a wubi channel?
<happyhobo> I just added the mint menu to lucid.  Does anyone else here like the mint menu?
<Loki> a short question (sorry to interrupt) ... does anyone know a good tutorial for gimp
<Signal360> ugh.
<Signal360> wubi doesn't like me :|
<Obsidian1723-2> Loki, checked YouTube?
<gardar> Loki, http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<Signal360> or maybe more Vista hates me.
<Loki> well I checked youtube, but this is all a bit to fast, I want to learn it from scratch ...thanks gardar
<dsdaniel_> alguem ai na sala??
<dsdaniel_> alguem na sala pra me tirar uma duvidA???
<greezmunkey> Loki: Check gimp-tutorials.net
<dsdaniel_> alguem??
<xangua> !pt | dsdaniel_
<ubottu> dsdaniel_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Loki> greezmunkey: will do
<Loki> thx
<plitter> have anyone gotten chatroulette to work?
<Mark___> When I try to run os-prober I get an error ls; cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to fix the mic on intel sound cards?? this is really getting to be quite annoying
<gardar> nope plitter :(
<plitter> i get it to show my cam but cant see anyone else....
<andril> hello all
<shab> how I think ppa software in launchpad?
<Gran_Ger> Hi there. Need help. When I'm trying to select the user folder at the Places menu, there is an error: file:///home/user
<Gran_Ger> there is any application asociated to this option
<andril> any good tips/help on building FTP server?
<mkquist> Loki: gimp.org/tutorials
<mkquist> Loki: www.gimp.org/tutorials
<Gran_Ger> Ok. The message is: There isn't any application registered to handle this file.
<greezmunkey> Loki: I have gone through several of them, with some pretty decent results!
<Loki> greezmunkey: so how did you actually learn to work with it?
<whiter> does anyone else's firefox hang randomly when using it?
<kaie`> i have ubuntu on an aspireONE... the sdcard slot doesnt detect cards being inserted =/
<j3rg> any Wii owners
<j3rg> ?
<andril> I ahve a Wii
#ubuntu 2010-03-21
<j3rg> Have u ever tried putting Arch Linux on it
<j3rg> ?
<greezmunkey> Loki: gimp?
<Loki> yep
<Loki> greezmunkey: yes
<andril> nope not yet
<j3rg> adril: oh ok
<andril> j3rg: i did come across this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wii_Tutorial    - once
<greezmunkey> Loki: First off, I'm no expert. Mainly I had some web work to do, and had no choice but to sit through it, bang my head on it, and so on. I spend a little time with it every few days or so, trying new things.
<Gran_Ger> anyone?
<xangua> !anyone | Gran_Ger
<ubottu> Gran_Ger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kaolbrec> Gran_Ger, nautilus?
<bcj> Has anyone else had problems booting 10.4 beta1 on VirtualBox?
<Loki> greezmunkey: ok I see, well then I will just have to try, trial and error^
<Gran_Ger> yes kaolbrec
<kaolbrec> Gran_Ger, gah. That's odd. Can you set the association to nautilus?
<shazbotmcnasty> bcj for karmic help go to #ubuntu+1
<Mark___> When I try to run os-prober I get an error ls; cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot
<bcj> \join #ubuntu+1
<kaolbrec> Gran_Ger, and it still doesn't work.
<shazbotmcnasty> doin it wrong bcj
<bcj> Yes I know
<Gran_Ger> the first thing is that I don't know how to associate it
<greezmunkey> Loki, figure out how to set up an image first, size, colors, etc. Then go from there! All it takes is time.
<shazbotmcnasty> what is the file type Gran_Ger?
<Resistol> I can't get 9.10 livecd to boot... it gets to the "try it without changing your computer" menu, then when I hit enter, i just get a black screen with a blinking cursor... any ideas?
<blendmaster1024> so i downloaded a font from the internet. then i made a directory ~/fonts_life and did 'sudo ln -s /... ' i know what i did wrong, thanks for making me type it
<Mark___> When I try to run os-prober I get an error ls; cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot
<MFen> does anyone know a command-line way to print out "karmic" if i'm running ubuntu 9.10?
<Gran_Ger> Is the option Home Folder into Places
<Gran_Ger> from the gnome-panel
<kaolbrec> shazbotmcnasty, it's a folder :S
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<CharbeL> i tried pidgin, empathy and kopete and i still can't connect to yahoo can anyone help ???
<shazbotmcnasty> i've seen this problem before
<MFen> or "jaunty" for 9.04
<MFen> in other words, a way to print the current release codename on the system where it's running
<LinuxGuy2009> Resistol: If it dont boot id throw it away myself I had nothing but trouble with 9.10. Running 9.04 on desktop and 10.04 beta1 on netbook here.
<Mark___> So no one knows what's cashing my issue
<Resistol> LinuxGuy2009, it's not working with 9.04 cd either :-(
<shazbotmcnasty> Mark___, did you sudo?
<moon> wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz && tar xzf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz && cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<moon> thats it
<moon> what i look for
<Mark___> Yes
<Loki> greezmunkey: thanks for the help
<Gran_Ger> well, How can then associate the nautilus to the folder at the gnome-panel
<mcphail> MFen: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Principitto> can i burn a dvd to watch in my tv whit brasero?
<maX0> any good nautilus replacements?
<MFen> mcphail: yeah, but i have to | grep | cut which kinda sucks
<Resistol> My computer just froze mid partition shrink... the mouse still moves, but the clock says it's still 6 minutes ago... the HD activity light is flickering, shoudl I leave it alone for a few hours?  Or should I shut it off?
<shazbotmcnasty> Gran_Ger, right click a folder and put a check mark in "open folder"
 * mcphail shrugs
<mkquist> Principitto: if its in dvd format,id imagine so
<Principitto> what is the dvd format?
<mcphail> MFen: if you can't be bothered to type it, create a bash alias to do it
<mkquist> Principitto: what format is it in... and can you dvd player play avis?
<MFen> mcphail: that's not the point, i have to document it as a one-liner other people can run
<Gran_Ger> shazbotmcnasty, where?
<Gran_Ger> I open nautilus
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<shazbotmcnasty> right click a folder
<shazbotmcnasty> go to properties or whatever
<Principitto> i have a movie on MPEG-4
<mkquist> Principitto: vob files
<Principitto> O damn
<Principitto> i have to change it first
<mcphail> MFen: using grep and cut still equates to a one liner. If you are looking for a single command, there isn't one AFAIK
<mkquist> Principitto: what kind of dvd player?  Some will play mpeg4
<MFen> oh well
<MFen> thanks
<Principitto> i have a sony dvd player
<Principitto> i dont know wich model
<mkquist> Principitto: u can try it
<Principitto> i will try it
<mkquist> Principitto: worst case u lose a cd
<Resistol> Anyone in here have Ubuntu running on a toshiba a135?
<Trek> Resistol, what exactly is your issue with it?
<Principitto> yeah
<Principitto> hahaha
<Principitto> ill burn it ill se what happens
<Losha> Resistol: I would guess either a bad burn, or an incompatibility with your hardware. Try again with the 8.04 live cd instead?
<Gran_Ger> shazbotmcnasty, Thanks!
<shazbotmcnasty> it worked?
<shazbotmcnasty> Cool :)
<Resistol> Trek, right now I've got a really messed up Vista installed on the a135, and I'm trying to put Ubuntu on instead - but I couldn't get the livecd to boot - when I select "try without making changes' i just get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Gran_Ger> yes, I select the option Open with application
<Resistol> Also, in Vista I tried doing a partition shrink, and it froze... so I don't know whether to leave it alone for a bit and pray, or reboot and pray
<Gran_Ger> Now, How could happend this?
<Trek> Resistol, you have to give the darn thing some time to load, the blinky cursor screen is normal for a little while.  ANd also, in Vista, you cant shrink the active partition :P
<Gran_Ger> I mean, that the folder wasn't associated.
<Trek> Resistol, the CD will let you mess with the partitions as you install it, so just give it time to load up the livecd
<Resistol> i gave it like 20 min
<Resistol> no hd / cd activity
<sixofour> what is some good video software for linux? i have an mp3 i want to upload somewhere but it needs to be a video format
<Trek> Resistol, perhaps you have a bad/incomplete CD?
<Resistol> i'll try makin another
<Trek> Resistol: use a different image file (redownload)
<mkquist> how can a mp3 be a video without video?
<Losha> Resistol: try 8.04 if you haven't already. It's very stable...
<sixofour> mkquist:  you make a static image play the whole time
<Resistol> hah holy shit the laptop just finished the partition shrink, and the clock updated
<Resistol> I'll try burning 10.04 beta and give that a shot
<Resistol> you guys think if I install instead of "try without installing" it'll boot?
<inti> hi
<Losha> Resistol: if this is your first time with Ubuntu, you do *NOT* want to run a beta...
<inti> nautilus doesnt show the burn button
<inti> what can i do
<mkquist> sixofour: avidemux?
<sixofour> i'll try it
<xangua> inti: use brasero
<mkquist> Resistol: might try another version
<Losha> inti: I find brasero very buggy. Consider using k3b instead...
<caspix> hello
<caspix> i need kinda help
<inti> ya brasero is buggy but i was hoping not to  get those programs cuz i dont have much space
<Losha> !ask | caspix
<ubottu> caspix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<caspix> does anyone here uses psi messenger?
<mkquist> inti: i second the k3b
<Losha> inti: then consider burning from the command line?
<inti> ya
<Resistol> what kind of problems have people been having with 10.04
<Pici> Resistol : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<caspix> the thing is, i saw on internet that psi can be used for few im's (msn, icq, jabber, irc, gtalk) but when i installed it, it seems it's only for jabber...now i dont understand that...i'd like to use it for all..anyone knows how to add those accounts? (ps. sorry for my bad english)
<caspix> anyone
<caspix> ?
<dinobisk> How can I make ubuntu automatically turn of my screen, not just dim it?
<Trek> caspix, perhaps you should check if they have a support forum/channel?
<Pici> caspix: From what I can see on their website, they only support connecting to jabber.
<xangua> caspix: try pidgin, empathy or kopete for multiple accounts IM
<caspix> pidgin is not working how it should on msn to me
<happyhobo> Pidgin is the best IMHO but ymmv
<Trek> caspix, I use pidgin for everything, minus Facebook, and it works without a flaw.  I strongly recommend you try it
<Losha> caspix: I've never used PSI, but the google says it's a jabber client, no mention of any other protocols...
<sixofour> avidmux only edits v ideos, doeswn't make them
<happyhobo>  My armpits itch
<psycho_oreos> !ot | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<happyhobo> rofl I'm just fucking around
<Trek> !language | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<snxs> ping ! psyco_oreos
<snxs> :P
<psycho_oreos> pong snxs :p
<happyhobo> I'm in the wrong channel anyway.  I need to be in the +1 channel since I'm using Lucid
<snxs> heh hows it going
<happyhobo> No one was paying attention to me anyways until I got weird then cursed.
<sqwertle> ##programming is pretty much dead so I'm going to ask here: I'm using "Beej's Guide to Network Programming" and trying to compile the first example on my machine. The code is at http://pastie.org/879129 and is fairly simple, but the output is not what I believe it should be, and is not the output given in the tutorial. I was wondering if anyone had an idea what was wrong with it?
<psycho_oreos> snxs, alright I suppose, got issues here and there, you?
<Trek> !ot |  sqwertle
<ubottu> sqwertle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<happyhobo> I stuck the mint menu on here and I want to know how to get rid of the mint logo
<Trek> psycho_oreos / snxs, please take private talk within each other to either PM or offtopic, thanks
<happyhobo> I don't know why that's not the default menu for all gnome.  It
<happyhobo> 's modern and it works well.
 * psycho_oreos nods, apologises to Trek 
<snxs> roger that
<greezmunkey> sqwertle: INET6_ADDRSTRLEN??
<Trek> greezmunkey: answering sqwertle's question here is off-topic, I believe he is there right now
<ROMNCiam> jk
<Neezer> I just plugged in a usb drive into my headless server. I want to back up my music and movies to it before I make some changes to the server. I'm not sure how to do that via ssh.
<yawk> can anyone try grab ikiwiki 3.14 and telling me if they're able to build anything with the package..
<yawk> s/grab/grabbing
<mcphail> Neezer: you will need to mount the drive first
<Neezer> mcphail, how do I do that?
<Trek> Neezer: mount <device partition path>
<mcphail> Neezer: how is the drive formatted (FAT/NTFS/ext3 etc?)
<dominickpastore> i've got this line in a script run by cron: "ssh -q -N -R *:17564:localhost:22 remoteuser@mydomain.com &>> /home/user/log &" (with correct usernames, etc). the process seems to die immediately, and nothing goes to the log. does anyone know what's going on?
<Neezer> mcphail, I don't know...I just picked it up from best buy to do this....
<Neezer> Trek, I don't know the <device partition path>
<mcphail> Neezer: that's fine. It should work ok. Plug the drive in, wait for a minute and then check "dmesg" to see what device letter has been allocated
<bastid_raZor> Neezer: if it is a blank drive then you won't have any partitions to mount.. you'll need to use gparted to format the drive first.
<mcphail> bastid_raZor: I have never bought a drive which wasn't already formatted
<bastid_raZor> mcphail: weird.. every drive i've ever bought has been void of a format.
<Neezer> mcphail, I ran dmesg, and i ended up with a bunch of outputs....I have no idea what I'm looking for.
<sixofour> tried avidmux and lives, are there any other video programs i can try that are not garbage?
<mcphail> Neezer: there will be something near the end of the list mentioning "/dev/sd??"
<e_trev> Have you tried OpenShot?
<sixofour> openshot? no
<e_trev> My video editor of choice
<e_trev> It's got a ppa
<Neezer> mcphail, I am pretty sure it was sdc.
<sixofour> i'm just trying to put a picture with an mp3 and make it an avi so i can upload to fb
<e_trev> That should do it.
<sixofour> it should take 5-6  clicks at most lol
<mcphail> Neezer: check again to be sure. The lines before it should comment that a usb device has been inserted and is being scanned.
<Neezer> It was a 1TB drive, and at the end it had about 10 or 15 lines with stuff about sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc]
<sixofour> openshot isn't in apt-get where do i get it? i don't know how to compile stuff
<Neezer> mcphail, that is correct. SCSI emulation for USB mass storage device
<Neezer> mcphail, then registered new interface driver usb-storage.
<mcphail> Neezer: type "ls /dev/sdc*"
<Neezer> mcphail, I get /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1
<preposteruss> when i have my headphones pluged into my laptop the sound still comes out of my speakers, any direction on how to fix this?
<Losha> Neezer: are you forwarding X11 i.e. can you run gparted?
<Trek> Neezer: /dev/sdc1 is the partition you should try mounting
<Neezer> Losha, I believe I could
<Neezer> Trek, I should just do mount /dev/sdc1?
<mcphail> Neezer: good. It has a partition set up on it and will probably have been formatted
<Losha> Neezer: gparted is a great program for formatting. If you can't run gparted, you can format via the cli...
<Neezer> where will it mount the partition?
<mcphail> Neezer: you need to pick a directory to mount it to
<greezmunkey> preposteruss, the act of plugging in the headset should shut the speakers down. Sounds screwey to me.
<Trek> Neezer: you could try it that, it will mount it wherever you tell it to.  unfortunately, my usefulness comes to an end, I use gparted to mount/unmount stuff :P
<Neezer> if I mount it to my home folder, then will I have access to it as a user and not have to change permissions?
<mcphail> Neezer: no
<preposteruss> if i go into the sound preferences on the output tab and change the connector dropdown to headphones it mutes the speakers
<mcphail> Neezer: if it is a shop-formatted 1TB drive it will have been formatted as NTFS
<preposteruss> and the headphones work, but for some reason it's not doing it automatically when they're plugged in
<preposteruss> it works in other operating systems, even the netbook remixes
<y0rch> hi
<y0rch> hola
<Losha> Neezer: I suggest you format it as ext3 using gparted. Then you'll be able to mount it, ok?
<Neezer> mcphail, so if I do mount /dev/sdc1/home/nathan/storage it will make a storage folder in /home/nathan where the space will be/
<mcphail> Neezer: you need to make the directory first
<Losha> Neezer: and watch your spaces: sudo    mount   /dev/sdc1   /home/nathan/storage
<mcphail> Neezer: but you will probably run into permission issues at some point because NTFS is not a native linux filesystem
<fulld7> hello, I just installed and had to reshuffle my IDE devices to boot -- now I am stuck at grub rescue>> and when I try some commands, I get stuck with "error: unknown filesystem"
<Neezer> what is the command for gparted?
<Neezer> I tried gparted, and it said command not found.
<Trek> you have a gui right Neezer?
<Neezer> not on the server.
<Trek> Neezer: if you don't you cant use gparted
<Neezer> i'm in ssh.
<Losha> Neezer: install it first: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Neezer> but i have x11 port forwarding
<mcphail> Neezer: do you have data on the drive already?
<hellyeah> &jo'n el've
<Neezer> mcpahil, I don't have anything on it...it is brand new. I am in gparted. You mentioned ext3, is ext4 better?
<mcphail> Neezer: i don't trust ext4 yet
<Neezer> mcphail, enough said. ext3 it is.
<mcphail> Neezer: will your drive be used only for linux?
<Losha> Neezer: ext3 is best for your purposes...
<BluntObject> mcphail: Why do you not trust ext4?
<BluntObject> I would not use anything else under Linux on a >4 TB file system.
<BluntObject> I have over 24TB under ext4
<BluntObject> What file system would you use for that?
<mcphail> BluntObject: i'm probably just a bit paranoid and conservative, especially after reading the intrepid release notes
<PERL-533605> Evening all
<Neezer> mcphial, my drive is going to be used to do daily syncs with my server as a second backup for it in case something goes wrong....it already has raid1 running, so I should be able to replace the array if I lose 1 drive. I am going to make some changes to the server tonight or tomorrow, and I wanted a separate backup as well.
<BluntObject> <mcphail> Have you ever created a 24TB file system using ext3?
<mcphail> BluntObject: no. Neezer is creating a 1TB filesystem. We can debate the relative merits of other filesystems on ot
<BluntObject> Perhaps you have rsync'd files off an ext3 or XFS file system when the source has hundreds of directories with thousands of file in each?
<Losha> I might reconsider the choice for such a large system, but for casual use, I stand by ext3 as the filesystem of choice...
<rall> I just installed ubuntu 9.10
<rall>               on a semiold computer with X1950 Pro card. Detects everything
<rall>               automaticly and gives me 20000 frames pr 5 secs. Both 2d and 3d
<rall>               works beautifully! thanks :)
<BluntObject> I have found ext4 faster and lots more reliable than ext3 for everything
<rall> I got a small problem with my HD4850 card though, Im sure this is the 1Gb model, but driver detects 512Mb's only.  Is there a fix for that?  (windows vista driver also detects 512 only)
<BluntObject> rall: You may have bad memoory on the card
<goddard> whats the best laptop to buy with 250 bucks?
<PERL-533605> Indeed - especially if Vista also detects as 512MB
<ganjaman420> Hey I have to run ubuntu off a live CD and I often have to use my laptop in places without internet like on the train... In order to watch videos, listen to music and read stuff off my USB stick, I need to update the software sources and packages using an internet connection. Is there any way to get these updates as files that I can put on my USB stick so I can update my ubuntu offline?
<rall> gooddard, depends on your needs I guess :)   gaming and graphics?
<goddard> school
<eTrev> You can usually find older Dell's on ebay with %100 ubuntu compability for that price
<zenlunatic> ganjaman420: why not just update when you have internet
<dominickpastore> i've got this line in a script run by cron: "ssh -q -N -R *:17564:localhost:22 remoteuser@mydomain.com &>> /home/user/log &" (with correct usernames, etc). the process seems to die immediately, and nothing goes to the log. the script works when run manually. does anyone know what's going on?
<ganjaman420> I do, but then when I reboot I'm back to square one...
<underdev> goddard: the dell mini 10v netbook comes with ubuntu with that price
<zenlunatic> ganjaman420: oh i see
<ganjaman420> So if I turn my laptop off, get on the train, and turn it back on, there's no mp3 support or anything like that...
<BluntObject> Has anyone here found the secret of getting 10.04 to run under VirtualBox with full graphics support?
<zenlunatic> ganjaman420: why not just install?
<ganjaman420> Hard drive lock and bios lock :\
<bastid_raZor> goddard: i have an Acer Aspire 5515 that works with no issues from 9.04 on.. also in your price range.
<underdev> BluntObject: i tried installing desktop, it was suggested i install using the alternative
<zenlunatic> ganjaman420: seems like more trouble than its worth... you can buy a linux netbook for under $250 and do as you wish with it
<underdev> BluntObject: installing right now, so far so good
<fulld7> i just booted a live cd and want to follow directions -- how do I access this without a mouse?
<Neezer> thanks mcphail, and everyone else...I am formatting it right now. Thanks a lot....I should be good to go once this is noe then right?
<rall> I use a 1.6 Ghz, 512Ram when traveling, and that's fast enough. Runs compiz effects too sometimes for showing off :P
<fulld7> can I get to the menus up top?
<teio> [01:02:16]       fulld7 | i just booted a live cd and want to . 13WAAJQNV
<teio>                           follow directions -- how do I       . 30BAAC5D9
<ganjaman420> lol, I'm pretty broke...
<Losha> ganjaman420: well you could, but it usually takes longer to download updates than to install them, so why not just update while connected to the net, and not worry about trying to do it via usb?
<BluntObject> ganadist: Broke is never pretty
<BluntObject> lol
<underdev> ganjaman420: weed is expensive :)
<zenlunatic> Losha: hes running livecd on the train
<teio>                           access this without a mouse?
<mcphail> Neezer: just run the mount command, yes
<teio> oops
<fulld7> teio ??
<masu3701> what can i use to convert .flv into mp3?
<mcphail> Neezer: and have a look at rsnapshot for your backups. It is a fantastic program
<rall> BluntObject,  do you know if there is a easy way of testing videoram on card?
<zenlunatic> IMO updating a livecd is asinine
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend software to help me keep focused on my goals?
<teio> guys whats the best noob friendly CLI youtube-downloader
<Losha> zenlunatic: he's gonna boot the livecd and update it every time he boots? That's sort of non-optimal...
<ganjaman420> lol, not necessarily always the train :P that was an example xD
<xuli> maus3701: ffmpeg
<ganjaman420> only takes about 2 mins to update everythin to my needs
<BluntObject> rall: Suggest you check the manufacturer's web site
<zenlunatic> ganjaman420: no one does that so good luck figuring it out
<masu3701> ?
<Neezer> mcphail, thanks I'll check it out. I've also heard good things about rsync
<underdev> rosco_y: i enjoy taskcoach... a little broken, but the best i've found
<goddard> bastid_ra what is it?
<teio> and also whats the command to clean the system ? unused packages ect
<mcphail> Neezer: rsnapshot is a wrapper for rsync. Keeps everything simple
<Linear_Key> how can i disable mouse in gnome-terminal? i want to select text / etc instead of the program running getting the signal
<zenlunatic> ganjaman420: it probably can be done, but dont expect lots of hits
<rosco_y> underdev: Thank you very much--I'm going to give it a try right now!
<masu3701> what can i use to convert .flv into mp3?
<Neezer> mcphail, what is a wrapper?
<rall> ok ill do that, thanks BluntObject,  and god night to everybody
<bastid_raZor> goddard: look it up on acers site. it is a 15" laptop.
<mcphail> Neezer: a program which calls rsync with useful default options
<underdev> rosco_y: it allows you to build trees of subtasks, very helpful to me
<goddard> bastid_ra Oh I dont know what you said
<goddard> bastid_ra what laptop was it?
<bastid_raZor> goddard: acer aspire 5515
<Neezer> mcphail, cool. I am reading about it right now. thanks a bunch.
<Losha> Neezer: no shortage of backup solutions, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Matisse> and whats the problem if the flash plugin crashes very often?
<Losha> masu3701: I convert them to avi's using handbrake. Not sure about mp3s though...
<rosco_y> underdev: It sounds like something I can use, thank you!
<smokealot> Matisse: flash was made to crash!
<Neezer> how long does it take to format a 1TB USB drive?
<Linear_Key> what? you have a 1TD usb drive?
<knoppies> Neezer, not long if you use an ubuntu liveCD.
<Neezer> TB
<goddard> bastid_ra how much you want?
<mcphail> Neezer: not too long
<brandonban6> hey all... I have a music share on a second HDD, I'm trying to get ubuntu to create a symlink from the default music folder to my music share... i.e. ln -s /path/to/musicshare /home/user/Music only creates a symlink inside Music, where I want to turn Music into the symlink
<Matisse> smokealot, i aint sure if that makes sense... :)
<Losha> Neezer: it can take a while depending on the drive speed. 20 minutes or so...
<w0rd> so if I do an include for a file with php and html to display contents, so I need to start the file with php tags in the very top?
<Neezer> Losha, thanks...it is a pretty slow computer too. 1.7 GHZ P IV.
<Digit0> hello
<Neezer> OLD
<Neezer> hello
<Losha> Neezer: using gparted?
<Neezer> Losha, yes
<teio> anyone used ttv?
<Digit0> Im trying to install ubuntu on a macbook
<Digit0> but the sound is not working at all
<Losha> Neezer: I can't remember if gparted gives you a progress bar or not...
<Neezer> It just has a bar that oscillates back at forth.
<Neezer> and a 0 of 1 operations complete.
<brandonban6> n/m figured it out... rm Music, then create the sym link to Music :)
<mcphail> Neezer: it'll get there. it is a big drive
<Losha> Neezer: it will complain if something goes wrong. No news is good news...
<Spadros> hey
<IdleOne> what is the command to force eject the cd tray?
<Spadros> I'm having some problems with my wireless adapter
<BluntObject> IdleOne: eject dvd
<Spadros> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an iMac 5g
<blendmaster1024> ;/join #debian
<Neezer> Losha, thanks you too mcpahil. I always worry about these sorts of things
<BluntObject> IdleOne: Or if that fails, try: eject cdrom
<blendmaster1024> shoot sorry
<asdff> I can no longer log into an xfce4 session, it automatically takes me back to the login screen. It was working yesterday and I don't recall doing anything to alter my system. I am in an openbox session atm. Anyone help :S?
<asdff> Under Karmic*
<IdleOne> BluntObject: neither is working
<Spadros> can someone help me get my wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 9.04 on an iMac 5g?
<Losha> Neezer: formatting is one of the more anxiety-ridden operations. The risk of losing data is minimal if there are no other partitions on the disk though...
<sick_time> hye all i am using linuxmint 8 everytime i mount a windows drive it asks me password previouly i had linuxmint 7 based on ubuntu 9.04 which remembers the password how to do that in linuxmint 8
<Neezer> Losha, no other data on the disk...brand new
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > sick_time
<ubottu> sick_time, please see my private message
<bazhang> sick_time, mint is not supported here
<BluntObject> IdleOne: Use a sledgehammer instead. It does not cause the disk to be ejected but it does bring a great sense of power
<IdleOne> lol
<Losha> Neezer: yeah, that's why none of *us* were worried...
<Spadros> Guys?
<Spadros> should I go somewhere else?
<asdff> I can no longer log into an xfce4 session, it automatically takes me back to the login screen. It was working yesterday and I don't recall doing anything to alter my system. I am in an openbox session atm. Anyone help, I am running Karmic.
<IdleOne> !wifi | Spadros
<ubottu> Spadros: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Neezer> Losha, thanks...I kinda figured. I did a resize and a partition on a drive with data that I wanted on it, and it was stressful to say the least.
<Spadros> thanks
<kongove> hello all
<Losha> Neezer: the answer to that is backups :-)
<IdleOne> !hi | kongove
<ubottu> kongove: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Neezer> Losha, hence the new drive :)
<Losha> Neezer: excellent...
<kongove> how about compile the lastest kernel(v2.6.32-rc8) on ubuntu9.10?
<kongove> ubottu: is this stable enough ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> kongove: how about it?
<IdleOne> give it a shot and see :)
<asdff> I can no longer log into an xfce4 session, it automatically takes me back to the login screen. It was working yesterday and I don't recall doing anything to alter my system. I am in an openbox session atm. Anyone help, I am running Karmic.
<IdleOne> BluntObject: man eject is useless :/
<underdev> asdff: sorry, only have used gnome/kde
<kongove> underdev: so did I
<asdff> underdev: I don't think it is session specific. The same thing happens when I try to run a Gnome/Openbox session.
<Melwasul> hello everyone.
<kongove> hello Melwasul
<Melwasul> Ive got an irc question..using xchat, but it does have to do with ubuntu, i think
<goddard> bastid_ra how much you want?
<asdff> Melwasul: just ask it man
<underdev> asdff: so you can'
<underdev> t login?
<Melwasul> I'm looking for a completely customizable bot for a channel, and i cant find one.
<bastid_raZor> goddard: i don't want to sell mine. i was suggesting a laptop for you to buy
<goddard> oh I see
<Melwasul> looking for one where i can make it "learn" a bunch of things, its for a game, going to have price checks and stuff on it
<underdev> Melwasul: eggdrop?
<Melwasul> eggdrop is giving me many a issue.. got it installed and everything, but wont run
<wilsonj> how does one go about adding an entry into grub2?
<wilsonj> I can't even get it to come up at boot
<smokealot> Matisse: you said "and whats the problem if the flash plugin crashes very often?"
<xfact> hello
<Melwasul> hello there.
<xfact> I have the default alsa driver for ubuntu
<smokealot> the answer is there is no problem its made to "crash" it will "crash" you cant stop it from "crashing"
<Matisse> smokealot, yes
<Losha> smokealot: such an odd question. Anything that malfunctions 'very often' is a complete annoyance...
<Neezer> YESSSSSSSSS All operations successfully completed! thanks mcphail, and Losha
<xfact> But I am confused that Why Kde based apps not supporting that tho?
<Losha> Neezer: very cool...
<asdff> I have an annoying beep that happens in xterm when I backspace too much. By typing 'xset b 0 0 0; xset b off' I can turn this beep off, is there anyway to automate this? I tried blocking some module from loading ala a guide but it didn't work lol.
<Neezer> Losha, quick question, how come there are 14.8 GB used on the drive?
<underdev> btw everyone: although the 10.04 beta1 desktop iso didn't install under virtualbox, i have alt up and running now... miss the orange :)
<Neezer> can that still be all the windows crap that the drive comes with?
<smokealot> Losha: it is flash crashes often on windows and linux i dont know why everything needs it
<caseys> hi
<Losha> Neezer: welcome to the world of disk formats. The formatting itself entails overhead which takes up disk space. It's normal I'm afraid...
<Melwasul> anyone know how to fix eggdrop? ive got it where it tries to load, but it doesnt want to load the config file..
<mcphail> Neezer: space reserved for root, filesystem overhead etc
<Melwasul> if anyones got any answers on, feel free to pm me.
<mcphail> Neezer: you can reclaim the space reserved for root if you need it
<gardar> !hello | caseys
<ubottu> caseys: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<underdev> Melwasul: there is an eggdrop channel
<Melwasul> really? hm.. guess i can try buggin them
<caseys> what is the command to delete a folder?
<Melwasul> so there is. thanks!
<mcphail> caseys: rmdir
<Losha> asdff: add the xset to your .login or .bashrc so it runs every time you login
<underdev> Melwasul: i am a tcl programmer, so we redirect to there a few times a day from the tcl channel :)
<caseys> exaple?
<asdff> Losha: cheers ima do that
<gardar> caseys, rm -r
<Melwasul> ah, i see lol.
<Neezer> mcpahil, don't need it....is the command to change permission so I can write to it without sudo chmod 777 /home/nathan/Storage
<Melwasul> well, its a bit dead in there, but ill keep tryin. ill stick around in case i need something else.
<Neezer> caseys, be VERY careful with rm -r
<Losha> smokealot: there are historical reasons for why flash took over the world...
<Neezer> caseys, It will not ask if you are sure, and you can really screw things up
<Trek> caseys, be VERY VERY careful with rm -r, because you can kill everything with it
<casemods> Hello. Wondering the best way to go about using a USB drive to live run ubuntu
<Spadros> Hey guys. So I went to the troubleshooting for wifi on the website, and basically I discovered that my network adapter is disabled. I'm on an iMac 5g. Any suggestions on what to do?
<gardar> rm -rf is even more dangerous
<mcphail> Neezer: if you want, or try "sudo chown nathan:nathan /home/nathan/Storage"
<asdff> Losha: I am using xterm which loads .Xdefaults, do you know how to add commands to that? like would xset b 0 0 0 work, as the syntax is particular in that file
<caseys> what about rmdir?
<mcphail> Neezer: but mount the disk first
<Trek> gardar: too true, but sudo rm -rf *.* is even more dangerous.   DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND!
<Trek> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gardar> :)
<mcphail> caseys: rmdir will only delete an empty folder
<chili555> Spadros, is it disabled because the switch or button is off?
<caseys> thats what i need
<Spadros> No. There is no on and off switch for the adapter on it.
<Neezer> mcphail, I have mounted it, and am in the process of copying my Pictures, Movies, Videos, and .ssh folders over to the drive.
<Losha> asdff: you can't add xset to the .Xdefaults file, it has to go in .bashrc or .login. Sorry...
<Neezer> after my fresh install tonight, I'll be setting up a true backup system with something.
<mcphail> Neezer: result. Enjoy.
<paranoid_pedlar> anyone know of a easy tutorial for weechat?
<asdff> Losha: hm does xterm accept data from .bashrc and .Xdefault?
<chili555> Spadros, is a driver associated with it in lshw -C network?
<caseys> i nned some help with email
<psusi> saying *.* is more typing that needed, and excludes files that do not have a . in the name ;)
<paranoid_pedlar> I'm having a tough time configuring it
<fredfall> Do i need some kind of firewall when i run a web server on a Ubuntu-machine?
<smokealot> Losha: do you have a link with those reasons?
<Spadros> It says that the driverversion is 2.3, so I assume so. I
<knoppies> fredfall, someone suggested I use smoothwall, but idk. Im no expert.
<gardar> just use iptables fredfall
<psusi> fredfall, for?
<greezmunkey> fredfall: no
<knoppies> gardar, do you have any suggestions with iptables?
<mcphail> fredfall: firewall is "built in" as such
<Neezer> mcphail Losha, thanks for the help you two. that's why ubuntu is pretty awesome!!! and now I know how to do this!!!
<Spadros> I'm not sure if this is relevent, but when I plugged my modem into the iMac Ubuntu also couldn't connect to the internet.
<caseys> i got Ssmtp and mailx installed and i have a program that should send me a alert but it doesn't and i need help getting it to
<Losha> asdff: if you're running the default configuration, ~/.bashrc is a good place to put your xset commands...
<fredfall> ok, thanks for all answars
<Losha> smokealot: let me look...
<gardar> knoppies, make your custom iptables... it's fun :)
<v3n0x> hello?
<gardar> !hello | v3n0x
<ubottu> v3n0x: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<asdff> Losha: I think it worked, opening a new instance didn't raise any errors from .bashrc
<Spadros>  It says that the driverversion is 2.3, so I assume so.
<asdff> Losha: so thanks*.
<asdff> I have an annoying beep that happens in xterm when I backspace too much. By typing 'xset b 0 0 0; xset b off' I can turn this beep off, is there anyway to automate this? I tried blocking some module from loading ala a guide but it didn't work lol.
<asdff> damnit ignore that ^
<asdff> underdev: I don't think it is session specific. The same thing happens when I try to run a Gnome/Openbox session.
<asdff> AH fail!
<chili555> Spadros, what driver it it?
<overshard> My brightness function keys do not work in Lucid Beta 1. They worked in Karmic, I see there is a very long bug report for it on launchpad already but not real solutions. Anyone know of a quick way to adjust brightness since the keys do not work?
<Spadros> uh, it says driver=bridge driversersion=2.3. Does that help or am I looking at the wrong thing?
<overshard> Also, the Brightness applet doesn't seem to work either.
<gardar> overshard, what happens when you add the brightness applet to the panel?
<gardar> oh
<chili555> Spadros: a b43-something?
<asdff> I can no longer log into an xfce4 session, it automatically takes me back to the login screen. It was working yesterday and I don't recall doing anything to alter my system. I am in an openbox session atm. Can anyone help, I am running Karmic.
<caseys> i got Ssmtp and mailx installed and i have a program that should send me a alert but it doesn't and i need help getting it to
<dominickpastore> i've got this line in a script run by cron: "ssh -q -N -R *:17564:localhost:22 remoteuser@mydomain.com &>> /home/user/log &" (with correct usernames, etc). the process seems to die immediately, and nothing goes to the log. the script works when run manually. does anyone know what's going on?
<Losha> smokealot: I can't find the article I wanted, but it gets discussed pretty frequently and even causes flamewars. See e.g. http://blog.digitalbackcountry.com/2006/06/flash-video-everywhere-but-still-not-bigger-than-wmf/
<Random832> overshard; ls /proc/acpi/video/*/*/brightness
<Spadros> for the network controller, yeah
<Losha> caseys: hi, so you got ssmtp configured finally?
<Spadros> b43-pci-bridge
<caseys> Losha: yes i tryed gmail and got it to work
<dominickpastore> caseys: are you mailing it to an email address issued by your isp?
<Losha> caseys: very good. What is the mailx line in your script that you use. Wanna pastebin that part of the script?
<chili555> Spadros, Broadcoms need firmware to work . if you have an ethernet connection, you can probably get it going in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<smokealot> Losha: thanks for the link
<Spadros> it says that I have the drivers installed
<jkd4> how do you change the color of your terminal screen?
<MaT-dg> How to make IRC links (irc://irc.domain.com:port/channel) open with xchat?
<caseys> Losha: its got some parts to it sould i do them script or in one pastabin?
<Spadros> and activated
<Losha> smokealot: sorry it's not a better article. Poke around in google...
<overshard> Random832, ls: cannot access /proc/acpi/video/*/*/brightness: No such file or directory
<mcphail> dominickpastore: is your script hanging waiting for a password? Why the & before the >>?
<chili555> Spadros: what does   rfkill list say?
<Random832> overshard, well that's all i've got
<caseys> or bimg
<jkd4> how do you change the color of your terminal screen?
<kongove> MaT-dg: configure the Network list
<Losha> caseys: let's start with just the lines surrounding the mailx command...
<Spadros> how do I check rfkill?
<StopSign> anyone got a wireless printer working in 9.10 64bit
<paranoid_pedlar> can someone help me setup weechat?
<caseys> Losha: let me look
<chili555> Spadros: in a terminal: rfkill list
<Neezer> I am transferring a LOT of stuff to an external drive, and it seems slow...I have 3 transfers going at once...one at 2.2 MB/s, one at 1.9 MB/s, and one at 2.5 MB/s. I thought it should be faster than that.
<mcphail> Neezer: that's usb for you
<gardar> sata and usb Neezer ?
<Spadros> it says command not found
<MaT-dg> kongove: the idea is to open them directly instead of manually adding the network and then joining the channel
<amstan> hey guys, how do i execute something with the 32bit version of java(ia32-sun-java6-bin)
<dominickpastore> mcphail: it shouldn't be. i set up public key auth in both directions. and the command works when i run it manually. the & is to redirect stderr as well as stdout
<Gibby> Anyone using nxserver?
<Neezer> gardar, I'm not sure what kind of drive it is...it is just an external 1TB drive...
<lop> o/
<Neezer> gardar, just USB, no sata connection or anything.
<mcphail> dominickpastore: surely the command to redirect stderr is 2>&1 ?
<chili555> Spadros: Network Manager will not enable wireless if wired is active. have you tried with ethernet detached?
<Neezer> I thought USB 2.0 was like 12 MB/s
<gardar> probably sata since it's 1tb
<lop> .-.
<Spadros> yeah, I have
<Losha> Neezer: did you say you have an older motherboard. If it's usb 1.1, then it only does about 1.5 to 12 Mbpps...
<Spadros> its not connecting even when I'm connected through ethernet
<kosst> slow
<caseys> Losha: what fi mean?
<chili555> Spadros: when you click Network Manager, is Enable Wireless  checked off?
<Neezer> Losha, it is older, but when I was in college maybe 2004, the original one fried, so I got a new one. It is usb 2.0.
<dominickpastore> mcphail: i can try that if you think it'll work, but i verified that &>> works too just now. the benefit is that it redirects stdout too, avoiding the need for 2 redirects.
<mcphail> Neezer: are you copying from the command line or from Nautilus?
<casemods> anyone have a link for ubuntu torrent?
<mcphail> dominickpastore: ok - the syntax is foreign to me
<chili555> Spadros: maybe the modem is not able to get an IP address?
<Gibby> i installed the client, node and server on 9.10 and client on xp, but xp will not connect to server, I get authenication for user nx failed
<Losha> caseys: fi ?
<Neezer> but the drive says 480Mbits/s, I guess divided by 8 that is 6 MB/s
<nightsjammies> I've just gotten ahold of a gateway gp7-800 with 128meg ram. any suggestions as to different distros I should consider
<Neezer> mcphail, Nautilus
<Neezer> is using cp faster?
<Losha> caseys: Do you mean if .... fi in a script?
<tehbaut> is there a way to refresh Grub to show more boot options (like when I've plugged in a USB drive) ?
<nightsjammies> 60 mb/s
<bastid_raZor> casemods: look at http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<caseys> Losha: yes
<mcphail> Neezer: very often, yes.
<h4ck3rk1ng> hello
<h4ck3rk1ng> what is up?
<dominickpastore> mcphail: i did notice it's syntax specific to bash. it doesn't work in the default dash. i did add a #!/bin/bash though, so that's not the problem either.
<leagris> 2.2 + 2.5 + 1.0 it is like 6.6Mb, add track seek lattency overhead as you write several files at once, att that the drive does not write cache and probably write in synk as of default settings for external drive. This is not that bad after all Neezer
<Spadros> where is Network Manager?
<h4ck3rk1ng> i have a prolem i need help with
<h4ck3rk1ng> can anyone help me?
<Losha> caseys: fi is like a closing bracket for an if statement. if <test> then <body> fi
<Neezer> mcphail, well, it should be done by morning, so I'll let it go.
<Spadros> chili555: how would I fix that?
<h4ck3rk1ng> cock
<chili555> Spadros: an icon at the top right
<nightsjammies> anyone help with the smaller linux distros for 128 megs of ram?
<Neezer> leagris, thanks...I guess there is a lot of overhead that I just didn't think about.
<h4ck3rk1ng> i can
<h4ck3rk1ng> @nightsjammies i can
<Spadros> it says that networking is enabled
<h4ck3rk1ng> its called damn small linux
<mcphail> Neezer: when you start using an rsync-based backup solution, only your first backup will be slow. Subsequent ones will take a few seconds
<clickme> hi everyone, does anyone know what the equivalent of ping -a is in ubuntu
<nightsjammies> I've just gotten ahold of a gateway gp7-800 with 128meg ram. any suggestions as to different distros I should consider
<chili555> Spadros: it probably looks like two monitors with a red X
<nightsjammies> okay. is it 'buntu or something else?
<Losha> nightsjammies: what h4ck3rk1ng said...
<xangua> nightsjammies: maybe lubuntu, is still beta
<casemods> what are the differences in releases??? I mostly just use utorrent, VLC, thunderbird, firefox
<nightsjammies> okay.
<chili555> Spadros: do you see networks to select?
<h4ck3rk1ng> UM IS ANY1 LESTENING?
<Losha> nightsjammies: there's 'puppy linux' too...
<h4ck3rk1ng> USE DMAN SMALL LINUX
<Spadros> no
<h4ck3rk1ng> AND PUPPY LINUX< WICH SUCKS
<xangua> !caps | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nightsjammies> ...
<h4ck3rk1ng> sorry
<bazhang> h4ck3rk1ng, stop that
<h4ck3rk1ng> i will
<Losha> h4ck3rk1ng: stop shouting. And get used to being ignored. Happens all the time here...
<clickme> i'm trying to get the IP of a host PC
<leagris> Neezer external drive has Filesystème operate in sync mode as to preseve integrity in case it is unplugged too early. This disable caching by the operating system
<h4ck3rk1ng> wow
<mcphail> dominickpastore: where did you add #!/bin/bash?
<h4ck3rk1ng> everyone:
<bastid_raZor> clickme: ifconfig  will list things
<Gibby> can anyone help with nxserver?
<Neezer> thanks leagris
<clickme> bastid_raZor: for a remote pc?
<bastid_raZor> clickme: oh, no.. on your machine.
<caseys> Losha: i can't find the mailx command but i think this is the email script http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HsYY6M2t
<juboba> hye
<dominickpastore> caseys: i might be joining in the middle of something, so i don't know your whole situation, and i apoligize if this doesn't apply at all. many email servers block mail from dynamic ip's as an antispam measure.
<Losha> Neezer: I agree with leagris. The published speeds are all marketing sophistry. Like car mileage ratings...
<Neezer> Losha, I see...well, it'll get done, and that's what counts.
<caseys> i have sent some email that have gone thorught
<dominickpastore> mcphail: the #! were my first 2 characters
<bastid_raZor> clickme: you said 'host pc' which indicated one you were on.
<caseys> its the alert script is not working
<compuman> is there a way to have a Partition automatically mount at boot?
<chico> hola q pasa
<mcphail> compuman: add it to /etc/fstab
<juboba> does anyone know how to change firefox's spelling language?
<bastid_raZor> !fstab | compuman yes.. follow the link here for a how-to
<ubottu> compuman yes.. follow the link here for a how-to: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Neezer> compuman, yes. you have to add it to the fstab
<clickme> bastid_raZor: sorry
<xangua> chico: do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<compuman> how
<leagris> Losha, Neezer USB bus speed is shared among the controler tree. 2 USB ports share the same bandwidth. If you add hubs behind, any all the peripherials share bandwidth. And more badly, if by event one of the peripherial is not USB 2.0 complyent, the all buss downgrade to the lesser common speed among connected devices :/
<Losha> caseys: yes, the mail command is on line 37. It looks ok. Check in /var/log/mail.log and see if there is a log of the script sending email...
<clickme> bastid_raZor: i meant remote pcs IP
<mcphail> dominickpastore: i really don't understand where you are putting the shebang. What is the relevant line in your crontab?
<xangua> juboba: what language¿¿in Gnome: sis> admon> language support
<Losha> leagris: Understood. Thanks for the explanation...
<bastid_raZor> clickme:  does it have a domain name you could look up?
<Gibby> can anyone help with nxserver?
<clickme> bastid_raZor: yes
<juboba> ??
<juboba> xangua: I have my firefox in english
<Losha> mcphail: the shebang? Is that an official term?
<juboba> but I want the spelling checker to check in spanish
<mcphail> Losha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)
<xangua> juboba: then install the spanish languaje
<h4ck3rk1ng> masturbate
<juboba> xangua: as an addon?
<juboba> xangua: I did, but still
<bastid_raZor> clickme: from cli i don't know.. but for graphical you could use network tools and do a lookup of the domain name
<xangua> juboba: no, i've already told you in System> Admon> Language support
<ShermanBoyd> I think the ubuntu-xen-server package is broken in Lucid
<compuman> how
<clickme> bastid_raZor: uhmmmm i do have the domain name
<Losha> hebang_(Unix)
<Losha> #ubuntu> oops, pardon my fat fingers...
<bastid_raZor> clickme: doing a lookup on the domain name will give you the IP of it
<bazhang> ShermanBoyd, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<dominickpastore> mcphail: oh. let me try to clarify. the crontab runs a script with the command i mentioned earlier. the crontab line is "*/5 * * * * user /usr/local/bin/tunneler.sh"
<juboba> xangua: where is that?
<xangua> juboba: in your menu
<juboba> :O
<mcphail> dominickpastore: got you!
<clickme> bastid_raZor: problem is it gives me an ip that is not on the pc
<ShermanBoyd> bazhang: thank you
<juboba> xangua: thanks!
<caseys> Losha: i send serverole so i can't tell
<Spadros> can someone help me get connected to the internet? I'm on a iMac 5g and I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I'm pretty sure that my problem is that my adapter is disabled. There is no on and off button for the adapter on my computer. Any ideas?
<Losha> mcphail: thanks for the link...
<bastid_raZor> clickme: what?  you know the ip of the remote box and it is not matching up?
<xangua> juboba: you may wanna join #ubuntu-es if you want ubuntu support in spanish
<mcphail> dominickpastore: and the script runs perfectly if you type "/usr/locl/bin/tunneler.sh" from the command line as that user?
<xangua> !es | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Losha> caseys: All mail sent from the server is logged in /var/log/mail.log....
<Zoffix> Hey, guys. Have anyone heard of an app that would count the number of clicks you make? I need to know my numbers for a presentation that I'm making. I've searched synaptic - nothing. I've tried googling but all I get are click counters for websites. Any light?
<eTrev> Anyone as annoyed as I am at Empathy's IRC capabilites (or lack thereof)
<clickme> bas
<clickme> bastid_raZor: yes
<caseys> Losha: i'l try again
<bastid_raZor> clickme: the remote box behind a router?
<clickme> bastid_raZor: yes
<dominickpastore> mcphail: yeah. and the only thing that seems to not work when run by cron is that one liine. perhaps ssh in cron is a little more complex than otherwise?
<juboba> xangua: I don't, just want to check spanish cause I'm learning
<Szunti> Hi! I have intel GPU. To make my screen stop flickering i have to: xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native, how can i do it as soon as possible at boot? setting it in xorg.conf would be the best, but i found no way
<mcphail> dominickpastore: have you tried running it from the user's crontab rather than root's crontab?
<Spadros> can someone help me get connected to the internet? I'm on a iMac 5g and I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I'm pretty sure that my problem is that my adapter is disabled. There is no on and off button for the adapter on my computer. Any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> clickme: then the domain name is sending you to the correct ip.. you'll need to portforward on the router to be able to ssh/http whatever ..
<dominickpastore> mcphail: no. i'll try that and see what happens.
<clickme> bastid_raZor: wow
<clickme> bastid_raZor: that blows
<mcphail> dominickpastore: i presume the public key is in the user's home directory rather than root's?
<Zoffix> Spadros, is it wireless?
<dominickpastore> mcphail: yes
<Spadros> Zoffix: yeah, but when I plug the ethernet in it also doesn't connect.
<Zoffix> Hmr, no clue...
<bastid_raZor> clickme: routers have all incoming ports blocked by default.
<Spadros> Anybody have any ideas what I should do at all?
<clickme> bastid_raZor: i can do it on windows
<bastid_raZor> clickme: what are you doing?
<mcphail> dominickpastore: cron is a bit unpredicatble when it comes to environment variables. Try running from the user's crontab to see
<Szunti> the first time i know i can use the xrand is gdm, can i use it even before that?
<clickme> bastid_raZor: well i use to map to the pc using the network option in ubuntu  but now is not working so i was doing it with the ip
<paranoid_pedlar> can someone help me with setting up weechat?
<Losha> dominickpastore: ssh is normally interactive, Have you tried adding '-n' to the arguments?
<caseys> Losha no it didn't send
<kopecky> when ubuntu boots it keeps asking me to select the kernel or memory test. how do i get back to normal boot sequence? thanks
<caseys> Losha: f
<clickme> bastid_raZor: i changed the name of the admin on the remote pc, and i had ubuntu remember everything so i guess it still thinks the old info etc
<dominickpastore> mcphail: ok. i tried that. i set it for every minute to test so i'll see what happens.
<mcphail> dominickpastore: I think Losha has a good idea above
<j3rg> wats up
<kopecky> when ubuntu boots it keeps asking me to select the kernel or memory test. how do i get back to normal boot sequence? thanks
<j3rg> anyone true Arch Linux before?
<caseys> Losha: you there?
<Losha> caseys: you need to find out if the mail command is being executed. Can you add a debug command like: echo "`date` Sending mail from $FROM to $TO" >> /tmp/debug.log at line 41 to the script so you can see if it's being executed and with what arguments?
<Zoffix> kopecky, does that have a timer and a default option?
<caseys> KLosha: i don't follow
<kopecky> no timer or default
<kopecky> i went in to change my root password and it's been doing this since.
<dominickpastore> losha mcphail: ok i added a -n and tried it in the user crontab. neither seems to work
<aurilliance> A bible program for ubuntu? I was gonna grab esword, but I realised it's win only and I'd rather not use wine where possible...
<mcphail> dominickpastore: out of interest, is there anything in /var/log/auth.log on the target machine to say if the connection is being made?
<airtonix> !find bible
<ubottu> Found: bible-kjv, bible-kjv-text, bibledit, bibledit-data, biblememorizer (and 2 others)
<sexcopter> hi, sound issues here. Running karmic server on a pc and controlling it through ssh on this laptop in same room. Outputs of things like aplay -l, lspci -v and so on are fine, mixer levels are fine in alsamixer. I don't get any errors, but nor do i get any sound. Any ideas?
<kopecky> zoffix, sorry forgot to preface with your name. did you see my replies
<Losha> dominickpastore: anything in the log?
<bastid_raZor> aurilliance: bible-kjv is nice.
<airtonix> sexcopter, use pplay instead
<Zoffix> kopecky, yeah, I saw it. No idea what it is you're getting...
<mcphail> dominickpastore: I'm wondering if you need to add "nohup" to the command...
<airtonix> sexcopter, i mean paplay.
<kopecky> ok. thanks
<pauljw> aurilliance, isn't gnomesword in the repos?
<Losha> caseys: well, either the mail command isn't executed, or it's being executed with the wrong arguments. The line echo "`date` Sending mail from $FROM to $TO" >> /tmp/debug.log will write a line of text to /tmp/debug.log each time it executes. That will tell us if the line is being reached, and what the arguments are...
<airtonix> aurilliance, for your reference : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29507
<pepper_haze> hello
<pepper_haze> does anyone here know what a .dmg file is?
<fr3nzy> Hello guys. I did an apt-get upgrade on my base (command-line only) ubuntu karmic system. After reboot it won't let me login, switching consoles does nothing. I need some help.
<aurilliance> airtonix, thanks for that
<airtonix> sexcopter, if you are trying to play sound on your laptop from apps running on your desktop i would suggest you look at using avahi and padevchooser
<mcphail> pepper_haze: i think is is a MAC image file
<ShawnR> so i updated from 9.10 to 10.04 aplha 3 and when i performed updates today, it said it could only do a partial update.  now, i have no desktop (i get wallpaper, but no task bar, Alt+F2 does not work, etc)
<caseys> Losha: should i upgarde it too to the new ver?
<Middleman> ubuntu 8.10 ; doesnt appear to be using my swap - just eating the ram and top doesnt show full utilization like saidar
<greezmun1ey> pepper_haze: Macintosh OS X Disk Copy Disk Image File (Apple Inc.)
<pepper_haze> thanks greezmunley
<dominickpastore> Losha mcphail: there is a lot of "Mar 20 21:12:01 dcp-server sshd[16593]: Failed password for remoteuser from 10.10.10.25 port 41786 ssh2" but with differen ports
<pepper_haze> I got the wrong file then
<pepper_haze> how do you install shockwave player on firefox?
<sexcopter> airtonix, thanks for your suggestion. paplay returns "Failed to open audio file". I want the sound to play on the server, not the laptop. the server has no monitor plugged in.
<dominickpastore> mcphail: nohup? what do you mean by that?
<sexcopter> airtonix, wait, i tried opening an mp3 with paplay, that was dumb. will try a wav!
<airtonix> sexcopter, how did you use papplay ? i assume you pointed it at an audio file ?
<Losha> dominickpastore: 'failed password for remoteuser'. That's a clue, no?
<ShawnR> so i updated from 9.10 to 10.04 aplha 3 and when i performed updates today, it said it could only do a partial update.  now, i have no desktop (i get wallpaper, but no task bar, Alt+F2 does not work, etc), can anyone help or point me in the right direction?
<caseys> Losha: should i upgarde it too to the new ver?
<bastid_raZor> ShawnR: go to #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 issues
<sexcopter> airtonix, yeah: paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Middleman> why doesnt ubuntu use swap and just eat ram
<Middleman> what a pos
<Middleman> i got 8gb ram
<Losha> caseys: no, add the debug line and see if it gets executed...
<dominickpastore> Losha: well, i would think, although i'm still not sure what's causing it since it works when i don't use cron
<mcphail> dominickpastore: i was wondering whether your connection was being dumped as soon as the script ended. Backgrounding the commands with "&" doesn't make them persist if the calling shell closes, but adding "nohup" to the command keeps them alive.
<sexcopter> airtonix, this time it gave me "Connection failure: Connection refused"
<Zoffix> Middleman, so do I... swap is much slower than RAM, so it uses RAM first...
<bastid_raZor> Middleman: how are you checking how much RAM is being used?
<mcphail> dominickpastore: but it seems as if it is the authetication which is the problem here
<Losha> dominickpastore: does it ask for a password when you run it by hand?
<pepper_haze> Does anyone know how to install shockwave on ubuntu?
<Middleman> free -m , top and saidar
<nunya> Middleman: linjux will cache evrything is=t can
<pepper_haze> I want to play shockwave games
<nunya> arg
<nunya> it can
<dominickpastore> mcphail: ah. i bet you're onto something.
<sexcopter> airtonix, there is a *chance* that it's disabled in the bios, but if that were the case, I wouldn't see it in commands like aplay -l and lspci, right?
<Middleman> so this is normal? cause it worries me that all ram is used and i only got 1 vm @ 2gb
<airtonix> sexcopter, are you allowing all traffic from your desktops ip to the laptop ?
<pepper_haze> Is there a apt install for shockwave?
<dominickpastore> Losha: no, it just works silently.
<bastid_raZor> Middleman: in free -m ..cached RAM is not used RAM. the more you have cached the better
<mcphail> dominickpastore: i don't htink so. Your auth.log suggests that authentication is failing in the first place
<tom_> omg
<ShawnR> i swear, i honestly don't know why i ever come in here looking for help
<Middleman> so if i try to load another vm thats 2gb, it should be ok then and not choke
<Losha> dominickpastore: so it's using public key access to login?
<ShawnR> always get ignored
<tom_> 不懂
<dominickpastore> Losha: yes
<airtonix> sexcopter, also you'll need to check that pulseaudio is setup and knows about the sound card on its machine (on the desktop)
<greezmun1ey> Middleman: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<bastid_raZor>  Middleman sorry.. cached RAM is considered used in free ..which gives a false reading.
<ShawnR> good way to give ubuntu a good name and community support
<Middleman> thanks greezmun1ey
<sexcopter> airtonix, not sure what you mean by "allowing all traffic"... both machines reside on a home router, only connection between them (afaik) is through ssh
<bastid_raZor> greezmun1ey: i was justing searching my bookmarks for that..
<Middleman> yo thats guys, im freakin out a bit
<airtonix> sexcopter, firewall. 1. on laptop open firestarter 2. create policy rule : allow all traffic from desktop ip address.
<sexcopter> airtonix, i'll take a look at pulseaudio setup... i assume it can be done on the command line
<Middleman> lol
<pepper_haze> can someone please tell me how to get shockwave on linux?
<Melwasul> whoever sent me to the eggdrop channel(forget who) thanks
<airtonix> sexcopter, i mention the firewall rules because it maybe setup by default to send sound to the machine connecting to it. just a thought
<Losha> dominickpastore: the environment is different when running from cron. I bet it's something to do with accessing the private key when running from cron. Try using -i to explicitly state the path to the users key...
<dominickpastore> mcphail: that's true. i'm not sure what's causing the authentication failure though. i'll see what the log says when i run it manually.
<airtonix> sexcopter, you might also want to confirm that its running (did you install ubuntu on the desktop with the desktop iso or the server iso ? )
<sexcopter> airtonix, I don't have firestarter installed. but this isn't a network issue. only possibility i can think of is it's trying to channel the audio from the server to the laptop (something pulseaudio might do), which I don't want.
<mcphail> dominickpastore: try adding "export HOME=/home/user" to the top of your script
<pepper_haze> does anyone here know how to get shockwave on ubuntu?
<Losha> mcphail: dominickpastore: can't hurt....
<airtonix> !restricted | pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clickme> bastid_raZor: hey i found what i was looking for
<bastid_raZor> clickme: good :) best of luck
<saito_> alguien en español?
<caseys> Losha: where do i add the debug line
<bastid_raZor> pepper_haze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<DasEi> !shockwave | pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<sexcopter> airtonix, server iso, i believe. by "it" do you mean pulseaudio demon?
<Zoffix> !es | saito_
<ubottu> saito_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<airtonix> sexcopter, ok then i doubt you have pusleaduio installed then.
<airtonix> sexcopter, its probably going to be the reason why you can't get sound to work without some hoop jumping
<saito_> ubottu, gracias, es soporte, ahorita lo utilizo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clickme> bastid_raZor: here is the link http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html is under windows networking the command is nmblookup -A 1.2.3.4
<Losha> caseys: at line 35...
<caseys> what do i add
<dominickpastore> Losha: mcphail: i'll try mcphails idea first, and in the meantime, where might i find the private key? it's not in .ssh
<clickme> Anyone know how to clr samba from previous saved mapped connection
<Kismet> hey anyone knows about tomcat
<bastid_raZor> clickme: nice informative page.
<Losha> Add this on line 35 (which is currently blank): echo "`date` Sending mail from $FROM to $TO" >> /tmp/debug.log
<clickme> bastid_raZor: thanx to you i was able to find it
<mcphail> dominickpastore: should be in .ssh/id_rsa or whatever
<Losha> dominickpastore: what files *are* in ~/.ssh ?
<bastid_raZor> clickme: glad i could help.
<clickme> Anyone know how to clr samba from previous saved mapped connection
<Guest57986> hallooo
<caseys> Losha: now do i test it aqgain?
<mcphail> dominickpastore: another thought - have you remembered to put a newline at the end of the line in the crontab?
<airtonix> sexcopter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Losha> caseys: yes, test it, and then look in /tmp/debug.log
<x-net4> d
<airtonix> sexcopter, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-959427.html
<fulld7> a new CD install will not boot because of problem with GRUB and the search with UUID command inside. is there a way for me to solve this?
<fulld7> in other news, my ubuntu install is only down to 3 hours this time and the end IS in sight
<clickme> Anyone know how to clr samba from previous saved mapped connection
<dominickpastore> Losha mcphail: known_hosts is all that's there. although i think i found the private key. and i'm not sure but the script *is* running, because i made xeyes run on my display in the script to be sure.
<nunya> fulld7: what happens when it tries to boot?
<Losha> dominickpastore: so *where* is the private key?
<fulld7> nunya: I get the device not found problem
<Guest57986> aloya
<bastid_raZor> clickme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide   this may help.
<nunya> fulld7: does it drop you to the initramfs prompt?
<caseys> Losha: there isn't a debug log
<Losha> caseys: then line 35 of the script was never executed, which is why you get no email....
<caseys> Losha: you want to see the script that excese it
<fulld7> no, specifically, I get: error: no such device: ((UUID....)) / Failed to boot ... / Press any key...; and then I have to CTRL-ALT-DEL and hold ESC to edit the boot list
<Losha> caseys: ok. Pastebin it...
<KB1JWQ> DUmb Unbutu question: Why does ctrl-alt-backspace not restart X?
<clickme> bastid_raZor: on it
<dominickpastore> Losha: i have the private key on the jump drive i copied it from (i generated it on a different comp), and used ssh-add to set it up. so i'm not sure where ssh-add put it, but i do know it put it somewhere else.
<bastid_raZor> clickme: actually look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba   under 3. Manual configuration
<kongove> hello all
<kongove> After compile linus' 2.6.32 kernel,  there is no initrd file produce
<kongove>           in /boot directory.   only vmlinuz-2.6.32.
<kongove> make bzImage; make modules; make modules_install; make install
<kongove> why ?
<KB1JWQ> DOh.
<KB1JWQ> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<mcphail> dominickpastore: sounds as if you are getting close to the solution. I'm afraid it is well past bedtime here, so good luck with the rest of the debugging...
<vicsar_>  
<clickme> bastid_raZor: sweet love it, let me try it
<nunya> fulld7: is this 9.10?
<fulld7> nunya: yes
<dominickpastore> mcphail: alright. thanks for all the help. i appreciate it.
<Losha> dominickpastore: ok, that explains it. ssh-add copies a private key into *memory* for use by the current process and its children. I believe the cron job will *not* have access to it. You will need to tell ssh which private key to use via the -i flag. ...My theory, by Anne Elk (Miss)...
<Pengyduckwin> does anybody else have a problem with cheese recording audio?
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zC6S1KqH
<nunya> fulld7: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:search
<airtonix> Pengyduckwin, well yes my problem is that i haven't done it yet... but i suppose from your vague cry for help you mean something else. although im am just taking your question literally.
<dominickpastore> Losha: aaaah. that sounds like the problem. let me see if that fixes it.
<airtonix> !anyone | Pengyduckwin
<ubottu> Pengyduckwin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Losha> caseys: run it with sh -x <scriptname> so you can see it execute line by line...
<davidcramer> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/percona-xtradb-common_5.1.43-xtradb-1.0.6-9.1-61.jaunty.16_all.deb (--unpack):
<davidcramer>  trying to overwrite `/etc/mysql/my.cnf', which is also in package mysql-common -- what do you suggest to work around this issue? i want it to overwrite
<clickme> anyone know what happen to Cairo themes?
<airtonix> Pengyduckwin, just tried recording sound and i have no problems.
<nunya> fulld7: does that look like whats going on?
<fulld7> nunya: that describes my problem -- I am continuing with the instructions and will report my results -- thanks!
<nunya> fulld7: cool
<Vailreth> hello.
<rumpsy> I want to backup my whole system on a weekly basis, how to make ? :)
<gardar> rumpsy, check timevault
<gardar> or use rsync
<airtonix> rumpsy, 1. every friday night insert usb drive 2. open usb drive folder 4. highlight files 5. drag files to usb folder.
<davidcramer> Anyone?
<caseys> Losha: it says can't open x-
<rumpsy> gardar: i need steps to do that
<davidcramer> How can I tell it "its ok to override this config file"?
<Vailreth> i am currently using windows and i have created a new partion on my hard drive i would like to install ubuntu  do i need to format the partion ?
<Pengyduckwin> Okay then, Airtonix. I am trying to record a video in Cheese and no microphone is working, and I am wondering if I am the only one with this problem in the chatroom. thank you very much for your glaring, yet unneeded criticisms
<airtonix> Vailreth, ubuntu install will provide option during isntallation to do it for you
<bastid_raZor> Vailreth: no. empty space is preferred
<greezmunkey> Vailreth: That will be offered up on install
<Losha> caseys: -x, not x-
<gardar> !timevault | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: TimeVault is a graphical backup tool for GNOME. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault and http://launchpad.net/TimeVault
<Vailreth> it keeps trying to install to my external drive
<airtonix> Pengyduckwin, you are most welcome. i would suggest that you confirm the microphone works in other programs.
<clickme> anyone know what happen to Cairo themes?
<davidcramer> Ugh please guys, trying to deal w/ this problem fast,and i cant find a solution in Google
<airtonix> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<davidcramer>  trying to overwrite `/etc/mysql/my.cnf', which is also in package mysql-common -- i WANT it to overwrite
<rumpsy> gardar: okay thankyou
<bastid_raZor> clickme: cairo-dock themes?
<Pengyduckwin> airtonix: it works in skype and gnome-sound-recorder
<clickme> bastid_raZor: yeah the themes in cairo are gone
<caseys> Losha: yea it says Syntax error
<airtonix> Pengyduckwin, next thing to do is to run cheese from a terminal so that you hopefully get some output in the terminal while trying to record sound
<caseys> Losha: you want the pasta bin of it?
<Losha> caseys: yes please...
<Losha> Mmm. Pasta bin
<psycho_oreos> note: pasta bin isn't edible ...
<Pengyduckwin> "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gdata/tlslite/utils/cryptomath.py:9: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead"
<davidcramer> man
<davidcramer> this is useless
<davidcramer> i cant find anyway to repalce this collission
<dominickpastore> Losha: unfortunately, that didn't solve the problem... i'm thoroughly confused. although, the fact that auth.log said nothing about failed public key authentication does seem to suggest it's having problems finding the key.
<davidcramer> and now it has broken dependancies
<Pengyduckwin> airtonix: that is the only line there
<Vailreth> well i will try again to install thank you.
<sioux_>  i had installed apache2 on debian lenny, but when i try to access some page dot php, show "Open as.."
<nunya> my friend always says "you cant grep a dead tree", I always reply "you cant wipe your ass with a computer"
<Logicwax> anyone know where i should look? (logs/etc).   but everytime I reboot....ubuntu freezes at the logo.  I have to reboot the computer 4-5 more times before I have a successful boot.
<Losha> dominickpastore: dunno if it works from cron, but try adding -v and see if you can get verbose debugging from ssh...
<clickme> Losha: wow hi losha
<Logicwax> i know its not the computer hardware, as i trasnfered this installation to another hard disk, and to a brand new PC as well
<Logicwax> same problem persists
<Losha> hi clickme
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XMW9F3qt
<fulld7> nunya: 100% // nunya +1
<dominickpastore> Losha: i got it. i had to set 600 permissions on the private key file for ssh to accept it
<fulld7> nunya: thanks again!
<nunya> fulld7, no problem
<airtonix> Pengyduckwin, check the sound options in gstreamer-properties
<[[Al]]> holas
<dominickpastore> Losha: thanks for all the help
<[[Al]]> iep!
<xangua> [[Al]]: hi, do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<Logicwax> im just lookin for maybe some logs i should look at
<clickme> anyone know what happen to Cairo themes?
<Losha> caseys: the syntax error is on line 21 of /etc/pwrstatd-email.sh. Please paste /etc/pwrstatd-email.sh
<Logicwax> somewhere that might show what happened when i see those freezes at the logo
<[[Al]]> xangua: em... nop
 * el_acosador_Drag is away: modo #beber
<Losha> dominickpastore: glad it got solved...
<[[Al]]> its only for ubuntu questions?
<davidcramer> Can anyone please help me w/ solving a dependancy issue? I tried install a package which needs to overwrite /etc/mysql/my.cnf, and it fails, and i cant figure out how to resolve the dependancy now
<caseys> Losha: here?
<Pengyduckwin> airtonix, the default input says "custom" with options to choose ALSA, OSS, or PA. I'm guessing ALSA may be best?
<digitalfiz> how can i change the login screen in karmic?
<airtonix> Pengyduckwin, pusleaudio
<Losha> caseys: to 'pasta' bin...
<ragsagar> when I am trying to boot my gnu/linux installations in hd1 from grub ' Error Selected disk does not exist ' appears
<gardar> !hello | [[Al]]
<nunya> davidcramer: can you move the file before installing?
<ubottu> [[Al]]: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<airtonix> Pengyduckwin, make sure you use the test button
<davidcramer> nunya: the issue is it conflicts with another package
<davidcramer> e.g. mysql-common places it there, i need both packages
<[[Al]]> thank you very much ^_^
<igoryonya> how do you restart a soundcard drivers without rebooting computer?
<airtonix> igoryonya, assuming you are using 9.10 and gnome ?
<nunya> davidcramer: ah ok. can you install each package seperatly?
<underdev> ubuntu 10.04 is hideous btw
<airtonix> igoryonya, http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1890/fix-ubuntus-broken-sound-server
<igoryonya> airtonix: 8.10 and gnome
<ragsagar> output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/SXrwu9iZ
<Pengyduckwin> airtonix, the test button (and anything else) ends with the error "PulseAudio Sound Server: Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<igoryonya> airtonix, maybe, there is some command line?
<davidcramer> nunya: the problem is I end up w/ this: trying to overwrite `/etc/mysql/my.cnf', which is also in package mysql-common
<airtonix> igoryonya, you need to say this in yoru intitial question thanks!
<bastid_raZor> clickme: their site says to run cairo-dock -S themes.glx-dock.org    ..but it didn't seem to do much for me.. possibly it will add some themese for you.
<paranoid_pedlar> is there a preference for gnome or gtk to be written with python?
<clickme> bastid_raZor: wow thnx
<Pengyduckwin> airtonix: OSS appears to be the only working option
<bastid_raZor> clickme: yes, it added several themes for me.
<casemods> has any body used wubi/.
<underdev> casemods: yes
<airtonix> Pengyduckwin, try that then. cheese is based on gstreamer.
<casemods> does it erase the partition?
<underdev> casemods: quite a few of us, i would imagine :)
<clickme> bastid_raZor: how many themes
<Losha> underdev: you're no oil-painting yourself...
<nunya> davidcramer: I'm actually not sure how to fix that
<paranoid_pedlar> it seems it's more rapid than ruby or mono. I understand the not using mono bit, but why not ruby?
<underdev> casemods: no, it actually creates a file on your windows partition
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, python-gtk
<casemods> ok sweet
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Rs6igG1c
<underdev> Losha: i know that's right
<bastid_raZor> clickme: not sure exactly how many.. about 10 or so
<casemods> what would you recommend i set the size to?
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, apt-cache search python | grep gnome (or gtk)
<underdev> substandard even by linux-geek standards :)
<paranoid_pedlar> airstrike, is it better to learn python if you want to develop for gnome/gtk environments?
<Pengyduckwin> airtonix: Thanks, that worked
<davidcramer> cross your fingers for me -- i might have fixed it
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, i would recomend you learn C++
<underdev> casemods: i would use the torrent to download 9.10 desktop iso, and install from that
<nunya> davidcramer: if it works tell me how you did it
<underdev> casemods: it will be MUCH quicker
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, although if you're just going to be making gui frontends then python is the desired method
<paranoid_pedlar> airstrike, isn't that for professionals?
<davidcramer> nunya: well to resolve dependancy issues i had to remove using aptitude (vs apt-get), and im uninstalling a ton of packages (mysql-common + deps) so I can install this
<paranoid_pedlar> airstrike, you found me :P
<Losha> caseys: ok, let's do the same thing. sh -x /etc/pwrstatd-email.sh
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, what is a 'professional' ? thinking you dont meet the bar for that scenario is selling yoruself short.
<paranoid_pedlar> err airtonix
<nunya> davidcramer: ouch, hopefully nothing you need.
<casemods> underdev: I had a cd and an updated burned cd but I can't find them anywhere
<davidcramer> nunya: nothing I can't just reinstall
<nunya> cool
<caseys> Losha: ok
<paranoid_pedlar> airtonix, well I do, do that. That's why I bought a ruby book. I figured it's easier to learn, and C++ is difficult
<underdev> casemods: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<underdev> you can grab the torrent file from that link
<nunya> davidcramer: it's like opening a can of worms doing that sometimes, the list can keep growing.
<davidcramer> :)
<davidcramer> ya
<underdev> (but, as you know, you will have to update a bunch of files afterwards)
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, up to you but default ubuntu install has most python libraries... not sure about ruby
<davidcramer> now lets see if mysqld will start
<davidcramer> damn ><
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RUG9Z8bT
<CalmvsKhaos> On Ubuntu 9.10 some reason my fonts are really small when i use other window managers, its fine in gnome though, is there a way to set the fonts so all window managers use same size?
<airtonix> CalmvsKhaos, no.
<paranoid_pedlar> airtonix, I've believed that C++ need a college engineering diploma to be any good at it.. Is it just as readily learned as other languages?
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, it will if you keep thinking like that.
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: uh, no
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: you would be hard pressed to find a "high-level" language more difficult than C++
<davidcramer> any easy way to debug a failing init.d?
<bastid_raZor> clickme: i reran the command and it has probably 15 or more themes
<CalmvsKhaos> airstrike, darn, i can just set them for each window manager?
<casemods> underdev: I only get 70-80kBs max so I doubt it will be any faster but I'lll  use the torrent anyway so it will resume in case my intarwebz goes down
<paranoid_pedlar> airtonix, underdev , I have nothing but time on my hands. so it is difficult to learn? I just want to code the shiatsu in my head
<airtonix> CalmvsKhaos, i assume you are talking about gnoem and kde ?
<CalmvsKhaos> gnome is ok
<clickme> bastid_raZor: wow thnx man
<Losha> caseys: please stand by...
<nunya> davidcramer: maybe sh -x /etc/init.d/mysqld start ?
<CalmvsKhaos> airstrike, but lxde fonts too small
<caseys> Losha: ok
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, ignore all naysayers .. difficulty is a relative term.
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<underdev> casemods: yeah, then you are limited by your bandwidth
<davidcramer> phew ok all in all i think my stuffs working again :D
<airtonix> CalmvsKhaos, i have no experience with lxde sorry.
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: i mean, if you have the interest and ambition, you can learn C++
<CalmvsKhaos> ok
<caseys> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<davidcramer> Server version: 5.1.43-61.jaunty.16-log (Percona SQL Server (GPL), XtraDB 9.1, Revision 61)
<davidcramer> success :D
<nunya> underdev: you sure can
<phil> my first time here
<nunya> davidcramer: good!
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: but C++ demands much more of a programmer than most modern languages
<paranoid_pedlar> airtonix, that's what I was talking about with my friend. Im intimidated. Like when I first learned algebra.it's relative. so if I want to support ubuntu, C++ is the best?
<airtonix> !hi | phil
<ubottu> phil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bastid_raZor> clickme: http://www.glx-dock.org/   is their webpage.. some useful info there. also check their wiki. a link is on that page
<paranoid_pedlar> underdev, more time? lot's of it
<gardar> !hello | helgikrs
<ubottu> helgikrs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<extor> Is it possible to PXE install ubuntu server on a headless box where your initrd makes sure that a ssh,rdp or vnc daemon is started up right after the PXE boot? I don't have console or KVM access to this box
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, to start with i would use python (its where im at), then if you want to make real programs... move to c++
<helgikrs> gardar: o.O
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: you have to, for instance, manage memory in C++
<clickme> bastid_raZor: ok checking it out
<paranoid_pedlar> underdev, that sounds like a good thing
<airtonix> paranoid_pedlar, my only issue with python as a primary program provider for ubuntu is that most apps made with python that i;ve used are slow.
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: also there are many other types of things you have to account for in C++ that are abstracted...
<jamroom> anyone know of a piece of software that allows you to visualize based on microphone input?
<casemods> !hi everyone
<jamroom> a graphical representation of the mics hehe
<airtonix> jamroom, you mean like goom ?
<paranoid_pedlar> hi casemods
<casemods> !hello | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: okay, it sounds like you want to head for the metal, instead of efficient programming.  In which case, C++ is an excellent choice
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: it took a C guy to make a great server infrastructure for javascript.  We scripting language guys depend on guys like you :)
<sensae_> I've installed Banshee on 9.10, and my iPod is currently connected. Nautilus properly detects it, but it isn't showing up in Banshee.
<airtonix> jamroom, http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=34717
<bastid_raZor> clickme: they say why the issues with themes.. they changed doman names and versions previous to 2.1.3 have not had it updated.. karmic has 2.0.8
<Brenda_McLinux> what is the command to list files in a directory? I can't remember
<airtonix> jamroom, try this in terminal : gst-launch pulsesrc ! audioconvert ! tee ! queue ! monoscope ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink
<sensae_> Brenda_McLinux: ls ?
<Brenda_McLinux> ah yes, thank you
<paranoid_pedlar> underdev, hmm, I do like taking care of others... and it's been said that I have the patience of a saint. and I'm addicted to nicotine and am spamming the channel. Thanks for the advice guys/gals.
<clickme> bastid_raZor: ohhhhhh..ok
<jamroom> thanks :0
<underdev> paranoid_pedlar: i value the fact that i can write an equivalent program serveral orders of magnitude faster than an equivalent C++ programmer.  C++ programmers value the fact that they can write a program that can RUN several orders of magnitudes faster than mine :)
<CyberaX2195> underdev: so true :)
<nunya> C++ is so messy looking
<cdsboy> I'm trying to mount a hard drive but when i do i get "fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy", how to i fix this?
<clickme> bastid_raZor: your the best bastid_raZor :p
<nunya> cdsboy: you sure it's not already mounted?
<bastid_raZor> clickme: i use cairo-dock too.. a huge fan
<cdsboy> nunya: 100% sure
<EastDallas> I created a bootable USB flash drive using 'USB Startup Disk Creator' and the 32 bit desktop iso.  I would like to use this as my portable OS.  Unfortunately, every time I attempt to install updates via 'Update Manager' the updates install, I am prompted to restart, but the flash drive will no longer boot.  I suspect it may have something to do with a grub update that is installed.  The grub update prompts me as to which device to install 
<void_pointer> nunya, thank you. You've provided the quote I'm going to start with at tomorrow's developer meeting; "C++ is so messy looking" :)
<Neezer> hi, I'd like to join a different server, and I'm using xchat. I can't figure out how to do it.
<void_pointer> Neezer, "server some.irc.server"
<void_pointer> Neezer, even "/server some.irc.server"
<Fandekasp> hi
<void_pointer> I guess it worked
<nunya> cdsboy: hhmm, see if something isnt trying to use it. maybe "lsof | grep device"
<nunya> void_pointer: i started with perl, then learned C, now trying to get C++.
<racerd> hey
<racerd> i am having a sound issue
<racerd> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fandekasp> If I want to echo only 1 line of a text, I should add "| head -n 1" .. But if I want to echo only 6 words, or 30 caracteres, how should I do ? thank you for your help !
<cdsboy> nunya: lsof for both /dev/sde1 (the partition) and /dev/sde has nothing
<racerd> my sound keeps stopping
<xjds535> Where do we report a problem if the ALSA driver is causing the trouble, as in "it worked in older versions..."
<racerd> and i have to reboot to get it to work
<nunya> cdsboy: ok, not sure then.
<cozziemoto> hey guys  just notiiced that firefox is not focusing when just opened  I have to click the search field to enter text  and solutions?
<cozziemoto> any solutions rather?
<racerd> anyone?
<airtonix> Fandekasp, ask in #bash
<nunya> Fandekasp: maybe | awk '{print $1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6}'
<EastDallas> racerd: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Losha> nunya: me too...
<Brenda_McLinux> I am using Xubuntu 9.10 and want to re-enable the ctrl-alt-backspace restart X ability. I have to make the command manually in Xubuntu, does anyone know what the command is for restart X?
<Losha> caseys: still there?
<Fandekasp> airtonix, nunya : thanks for your answer
<Sattvic> Does anyone know if LAMP comes with Python support out of the box?
<urso> I wrong put password and Empathy opened empty. Please, how to solve? Thanks in advance.
<Andre_Gondim> Brenda_McLinux, system --> preference -->keyboard
<Andre_Gondim> Brenda_McLinux, I guess
<xangua> urso: edit and put the right password
<EastDallas> Brenda_McLinux: take a look at this http://maketecheasier.com/restore-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty/2009/05/17
<dominickpastore> Brenda_McLinux: idk if it's the same in xubuntu, but logging out and back in does it in gnome ubuntu, i believe. someone correct me if i'm wrong.
<kuros> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 9.10 on a Dell Poweredge 2500. It has 6 SCSI HDs, but Ubuntu does not detect any disks. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<Brenda_McLinux> EastDallas, I will check it out. THank you.
<Brenda_McLinux> dominickpastore, thanks, but I need the command. When your X locks up, sometimes you can't get it to log out because of graphical glitches. THanks though.
<Brenda_McLinux> Andre_Gondim, I am there, but I have to make the key shortcut manually, and put in the exact command to kill and restart X. That's what I need to know is what the restart X command is. Would you know by chance?
<urso> xangua but when I open empathy again he no ask for keyring again :S
<dominickpastore> Brenda_McLinux: oh. the way you worded it, i thought you had figure out the command, and just not how to restart x. sorry. i can't help you there since i don't use xfce
<Brenda_McLinux> EastDallas, That guide you sent is using an old dontzap command that isn't needed anymore in Ubuntu. Ubuntu has the ability to re-enable the command via the keyboard layout settings. What I need to know is the restart X command, the one I could type in a terminal.
<Brenda_McLinux> Ok, let me word this really simple and get the only thing I need. What is the command to restart X. The one you would type in the terminal window?
<MozillaGuerrilla> ive been havngtrbl with my ability 2 view available networks, its as if my system's wifi card isn't there
<Andre_Gondim> Brenda_McLinux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<MaT-dg> Brenda_McLinux: do you know you can also use ALTGR-printscreen/SYSRQ-K to restart X?
<Brenda_McLinux> MaT-dg, what is ALTGR?
<MaT-dg> Brenda_McLinux: the right ALT key
<IdleOne> Brenda_McLinux: alt+sysrq+k will restart X
<teio> has anybody used ttv?
<Brenda_McLinux> MaT-dg, ok I am trying that, If I DC you will know it worked. Thanks in advance.
<IdleOne> MaT-dg: guess it worked :)
<MozillaGuerrilla>  it was shwing the vbox connection but no 802.11broadcom, wen i looked in my devices in xp it didnt have my card listed and i had no wifi ability.nothing in the system tray, then it just appears.
<MaT-dg> IdleOne: yep ^^. Say, does it also work with the normal ALT?
<void_pointer> MozillaGuerrilla, do you know the name of your wireless adapter? Get a terminal up, and type "sudo iwconfig" to get it. Then type "sudo iwlist <your adapter> scan"
<void_pointer> MozillaGuerrilla, so the second command might look like "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<IdleOne> MaT-dg: does for me
<caseys> Losha: yes
<MaT-dg> IdleOne: interresting :) Not going to try right now though :P
<IdleOne> MaT-dg: me either
<Losha> caseys: I have edited /etc/pwrstatd-email.sh so it runs on ubuntu. Would you like me to pastebin it for you?
<caseys> Losha: yes
<jimbeam12> hey all wats up
<mcurran> jimbeam12 you're about to get pwned - That's what's up!
<void_pointer> MozillaGuerrilla,  still with me, big fella?
<jimbeam12> pwned why
<mcurran> because I'm bored
<jimbeam12> hey ubuntu is great aint it
<MozillaGuerrilla> yea hld up i had 2 jmp into vbox
<IdleOne> mcurran: that is not very ubuntu like
<jimbeam12> lol Mcurren
<IdleOne> mcurran: also please don't threaten people
<Losha> caseys: please make sure you have a backup of the original files. Here is my edited version: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6ACdZXjj
<rosco_y> Does anyone know when Lucid Lynx will be released?
<IdleOne> !lucid
<CalmvsKhaos> 4/29
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jimbeam12> ubuntu 10.04 wow when??
<CalmvsKhaos> late april
<IdleOne> jimbeam12: continue reading :)
<digitalfiz> think the bot just said when lol
<jimbeam12> cool
<digitalfiz> like right after the version number
<jimbeam12> iam just getting used to this one
<caseys> Losha: what lines have ben changed?
<digitalfiz> that maybe someons birthday but im pretty sure its the release date
<MozillaGuerrilla> how do i fnd out my adapters name for the sudo run command?
<flansuse> When I read "April 29th 2010" I thought to myself "April of NEXT YEAR? Ridiculous!"
<Sattvic> Kuros:  Are you trying to install just the server, or the Ubuntu OS too?
<kuros> Sattvic: Ubuntu. I have it booting via pxe fine
<EastDallas> jimbeam12: rosco_y: Ubuntu Version numbers indicate their release date in the format year.month.  So version 10.04 will be released in April 2010.
<MozillaGuerrilla> void_pointer, how do i find out the name to use for the rest of the command?
<kuros> Sattvic: I mainly wanted to know if I needed to install some special drivers for the SCSI HDs?
<Sattvic> Kuros: so you have it working now?
<jimbeam12> thx EastDallas
<Losha> caseys: lines 21 thru 34. The syntax was incompatible with bash. Must be written for an old system...
<EastDallas> I created a bootable USB flash drive using 'USB Startup Disk Creator' and the 32 bit desktop iso.  I would like to use this as my portable OS.  Unfortunately, every time I attempt to install updates via 'Update Manager' the updates install, I am prompted to restart, but the flash drive will no longer boot.  I suspect it may have something to do with a grub update that is installed.  The grub update prompts me as to which device to install 
<EastDallas> jimbeam12: np
<kuros> Sattvic: Yes, it is installing now. Thank you though
<jimbeam12> since i gotten used this forget windows...lol
<Sattvic> I have been meaning to install Eucalyptus - are you a server admin?
<void_pointer> MozillaGuerrilla, pastebin the result you get from "sudo iwconfig"
<kuros> Sattvic: Yeah, but I have no experience with Eucalyptus. That's the clustering software, isn't it?
<Sattvic> Elastic- storage
<kuros> Ah...it is on my list to play with, when I have time
<Sattvic> Installed Eucalyptus: but your username?
<void_pointer> EastDallas, yeah, when you do the updates, don't include grub
<void_pointer> EastDallas, that's what I do with mine, anyway
<kuros> I'm sorry?
<Sattvic> Installed Eucalyptus: it mirrors what Amazon's EC2 cloud infrastructure can do - basically dynamic allocation of virtually endless resources
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill, welcome back big guy
<satr> how can i close the system after logout
<satr> what i can write to shutdown
<void_pointer> satr, uh, you can type "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Sattvic> Installed Eucalyptus: oh, just that your username was misleading that you did not have prior experience with Eucalyptus
<EastDallas> void_pointer: Using the older version of grub doesn't cause any problems with any of the other updates?
<void_pointer> EastDallas, not that I've found
<satr> ok good night
<void_pointer> EastDallas, if you can be bothered, you can adjust whatever changes the grub update makes. I can never be bothered
<MozillaGueirrill> void_pointer, ths is me in the box now(ive gt 1 opn in XP & 1 opn in the box is tht geeked out or wat? okaynow how do i access the pastebin?
<EastDallas> void_pointer: I thought that might be the answer, but It's good to hear it from someone else.
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<fulld7> I borked my httpd.conf // is there a good, general way to replace my config files installed by the apache package?
<sudo-ninJa> i have a problem on my laptop, the internet connection has failed
<sudo-ninJa> it was working the other day, but now its not.
<caseys> Losha: i', going to try it
<Sattvic> sudo-ninja: ethernet, usb, or wireless?
<Losha> caseys: ok...
<sudo-ninJa> i'm running Xubuntu on it... its wireless
<Brenda_McLinux> Linux really screwed me this time. I changed the password via command line with the passwd command and now it will not accept the new or old password. How do I fix?
<fulld7> Brenda_McLinux: try caps lock?
<sudo-ninJa> it looks like all the applications to run a wireless connection are gone
<void_pointer> Brenda_McLinux, well, technically, you really screwed linux
<MozillaGueirrill> void_pointer, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mxzxG3wP
<crackityjones74> any way to move the minimize/x-out buttons to the right side of windows in the new lucid beta?
<ppaulhus> not really a linux question but, is it possible that im not able to get some resolutions via DVI that I am able to get via VGA?
<Sattvic> sudo-ninja: can you connect with an Ethernet cable to see if it is your OS or your internet service - cable, DSL?
<lyrae> skype detects my webcam, but not the mic integrated into it. any thoughts?
<sudo-ninJa> Sattvic
<lyrae> is there like a package of drivers i can install
<sudo-ninJa> oops X_X
<lyrae> because it used to detect =(
<Brenda_McLinux> void_pointer, thanks. that really was helpful in helping me resolve the issue. Fulld7, I used only numbers for the password :S
<sudo-ninJa> Sattvic: unfortunately no
<void_pointer> Brenda_McLinux, you are truly welcome
<sudo-ninJa> Sattvic: it seems like its missing the applications to connect...
<lyrae> how do i know if im running 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill, no, paste the output from the "sudo iwconfig" command
<Sattvic> sudo-ninja: hmm - I know that Linux has had issues with wireless - I try to stay away from it.
<Sattvic> sudo-ninja: sorry I cannot help with wireless drivers
<sudo-ninJa> Sattvic: yes, but it was working just fine yesterday, im thinking i uninstalled an important application
<Brenda_McLinux> void_pointer, why are you here if you aren't helping people? Changing my password in Linux and it not working is not a user end error. The password must be typed in twice and therefor can not be a mistake. That is an OS problem. Not user end. >.>
<sudo-ninJa> Sattvic: darn
<void_pointer> Brenda_McLinux, but since you wanted to pursue it ... the password does not suddenly change. You have made a mistake in either entering or remembering the password
<crackityjones74> lyrae go to system monitor under system >> administration >> system monitor and select the 'system' tab. it will say 'generic' for your kernel or x86_64 if you're using amd64.
<sudo-ninJa> well how about this... what if i want to create a partition on the laptop?
<void_pointer> Brenda_McLinux, stick around. I help a lot of people. I also note when people blame "linux" instead of themselves.
<Sattvic> sudo-ninja:  maybe do a google search for your wireless device on Ubuntu
<lyrae> crackityjones74, thanks
<crackityjones74> no problem
<Brenda_McLinux> void_pointer, let's suspend your altered reality and pretend I didn't make a mistake in entering the password or in "recalling" it. How would I fix the issue of not knowing what password the OS has?
<MozillaGueirrill> void_pointer, mozillagueirrilla@mozillagueirrilla-laptop:~$ sudo iwconfig
<MozillaGueirrill> lo        no wireless extensions.
<MozillaGueirrill> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<caseys> Losha: still no work
<lyrae> crackityjones74, it doesnt say
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill, don't paste in here, use the pastebin next time. Anyway, that tells us ubuntu isn't seeing your wireless adapter
<lyrae> just says 2.6.31-20-generic
<Losha> caseys: sh -x /etc/pwrstatd-email.sh and pastebin the output please...
<IdleOne> Brenda_McLinux: please change your attitude, void_pointer was/is trying to help by pointing out that the password does not change randomly. so the error is the users, wether you like that answer or not
<crackityjones74> what does it say for 'kernel' when you click on the 'system' tab?
<MozillaGueirrill> im using a VirtualBox, is this to be expected?
<crackityjones74> then you're using i386 i think, unless i'm wrong. anybody else know for sure?
<lyrae> crackityjones74, just says 2.6.31-20-generic
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill, the problem is I don't use VirtualBox, so it may be. Is there an option that includes recognizing devices?
<Gnea> Brenda_McLinux: you would have to boot the system up in a way that would allow the root user to access the passwd command
<crackityjones74> i think that means it's i386. if you were using an x86_64 kernel it would say so.
<lyrae> crackityjones74, ah ty
<lyrae> !microphone
<lyrae> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Brenda_McLinux> IdleOne, Sorry, just trying to get a problem fixed and the response I get is "it's your fault" because I made a comment about Linux that rubbed a Linux enthusiast the wrong way. I am a Linux nut myself but wouldn't take offense to someone claiming "Linux" messed something up. I will however watch my wording around sensitive individuals.
<void_pointer> Brenda_McLinux, you may be able to go into single user mode and change your root password from there
<bastid_raZor> lyrae: uname -a will tell you
<Brenda_McLinux> Gnea, thank you for that, I will look into that method
<bastid_raZor> lyrae: uname -m rather
<Brenda_McLinux> void_pointer, how would I go into single user mode?
<fulld7> I just deleted my /etc/apache ... how do I get back the default configuration?
<lyrae> bastid_raZor, yep. thanks
<Fandekasp> Bonsoir .. quelqu'un connait le script sendEmail ? J'ai un probl?me de droits avec
<IdleOne> Brenda_McLinux: we are all linux enthusiasts, I did not see void_pointer being "sensitive" as you so passively aggressively stated :)
<Fandekasp> oops sorry bad channel X_X
<IdleOne> Brenda_McLinux: in any case, let's focus on the issue at hand.
<caseys> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VJLW2wag
<void_pointer> Brenda_McLinux, http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<TheMidnightCoder> anyone have a DROID in here and if so, what are some "must have" apps for syncing/sharing files with Ubuntu?
<hunt> Hi I accidentaly hit add panel, and now I have a blank space on the right side, but I can not see the damn thing, so I can not delete it... What can I do?
<Gnea> Brenda_McLinux: that ought to do it
<Brenda_McLinux> void_pointer, thank you very much I will go read it. Thanks for all your help
<bastid_raZor> !panels | hunt
<ubottu> hunt: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<void_pointer> Brenda_McLinux, it was my absolute pleasure
<airtonix> !anyone | TheMidnightCoder
<ubottu> TheMidnightCoder: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<airtonix> !best | TheMidnightCoder
<ubottu> TheMidnightCoder: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<airtonix> TheMidnightCoder, also : droid != ubunt.
<Gnea> airtonix: clearly, he wants to know if there's a way to get a droid to sync with ubuntu
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill, from a quick google it seems you have to bridge the wireless adapter from windows. Have you done this?
<airtonix> Gnea, no . read it properly.
<airtonix> TheMidnightCoder, join #maemo
<TheMidnightCoder> airtonix, thanks
<MozillaGueirrill> void_pointer, sorry had a small fire in the kitchen lol, adapter 1 is listed as.....PCnet-fast III (NAT)  with some info displayed on the Box's GUI
<Gnea> airtonix: oh really?
<Gnea> TheMidnightCoder: like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316842
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill,  lol, I hate those small kitchen fires
<airtonix> Gnea, i'd aggree if the sentence went " what apps to use on ubuntu to sync with maemo clients" however the sentence went : "what apps to use on droid to sync with ubuntu"
<MozillaGueirrill> is this info worth n e thng?
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill, you are probably going to have to find someone more knowledgeable about VirtualBox. I only know the wireless side of the problem :)
<airtonix> !u | MozillaGueirrill
<ubottu> MozillaGueirrill: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<TheMidnightCoder> Gnea, Yes, something like that.  Thanks
<Gnea> airtonix: uh huh.
<Gnea> TheMidnightCoder: cheers
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Gnea> yo
<Trek> yo-yo
<Trek> :P
<caseys> Losha: still there?
<Trek> caseys: if he's not, what's your issue
<Losha> caseys: yes, working on the next iteration of your script...
<MozillaGueirrill> sorry I used to be an ESL teacher I should know better, it's just phone txtng has crrptd me
<Trek> caseys: never mind
<caseys> ok
<caseys> ty
<void_pointer> MozillaGueirrill, perhaps you should join #vbox and ask in there?
<googeek> anyone know the command line for launching the Kickoff Application launcher?
<MozillaGuerrilla> void_pointer, yea thts one of my usual irc hotspots, i was working my way over there, just clearing out some smoke. thanks for the help. You have a great nite!!
<tehbaut> is there a decent GUI version of DD?
<Platypus-Man> hello peeps, I'm considering buying some Wester Digital Caviar Green 1,5 TB drives as they are the most bang for the buck atm, but those drives use "Advanced Format" technology... quote from WD's site: "WD Advanced Format drives are specifically optimized for Mac and the latest Windows operating systems such as Windows Vista and Windows 7 with a clean install. Advanced Format Technology is being adopted by WD and other drive manufacture
<Dolp> I'm using open source office, whenever I try to enter "0.02753304" it ends up "0.3" how do i stop it from rounding up?
<Platypus-Man> Your WD Advanced Format hard drive may require you to run the WD Align software utility after you install your operating system or partition and format the drive as a secondary drive. WD Align software aligns partitions on the Advanced Format drive to ensure it provides full performance for certain configurations. (Please see table for configuration details)"
<whatnick> yay I am not a floodbot
<whatnick> hello folks
<Platypus-Man> long quote, sorry... now my question is, though they are _optimized_ for Mac and Windows, will they work on GNU/Linux?
<whatnick> hello folks
<whatnick> karmic installer put grub on my boot ..
<whatnick> how do i get vista to boot back up ? I was trying to install to a usb disk
<overmacht> Platypus-Man; yes
<Trek> whatnick: you can't boot to vista through grub?
<whatnick> Trek: nope the bootloader wants my external driver ..
<whatnick> and some sort of disk enumeration issue i think
<void_pointer> Platypus-Man, I'd say it will work, just that you can't run the WD software from linux without using WINE (or cedega, I guess)
<whatnick> *drive
<Platypus-Man> overmacht: thanks for the answer
<bettsp> Is there any way via something in /proc or /sys that I can use to figure out what kind of RAM i need to buy for my desktop?
<gustin> cat /proc/meminfo ?
<whatnick> Trek: i drop into a grub recovery console
<whatnick> is there a chainloader line I can use at that point ?
<Trek> whatnick: not sure how to fix it, unfortunately
<flansuse> Platypus-Man, supposedly they are not as good in practice as they are in theory.
<whatnick> Trek: I will try my win recovery CD's
<Ten-Eight> whatnick: you can use the win recovery console and type: /fixmbr
<ActionParsnip> bettsp: sudo lshw | less    should show you the ram speeds etc
<Ten-Eight> I believe that's right...if not, someone can correct me.
<googeek> Does anyone know the CL for the Kickoff application launcher
<whatnick> Ten-Eight: ya I am going to do that and then try this -> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi
<whatnick> instead of the installer cd
<gustin> bettsp: you can look in to /proc/cpuinfo and use lspci to check your CPU and chipset which you should be able to figure out what memory
<Ten-Eight> whatnick: sounds good. have fun!
<whatnick> Hehe :)
<RUXA> Hi all
<Ten-Eight> :)
<ActionParsnip> bettsp: the top part of lshw will give your motherboard make and model so you can consult the manufacturers site
<smick2> is it easy to configure so you can send mail from your bash terminal?
<whatnick> should have followed a usb install guide instead on jumping in ..
<Platypus-Man> A related question since I'm already here, any of you happen to know how to partition drives with the xfs filesystem in Ubuntu 9.04? I can't find it in add/remove software, and apt-get install xfs seemed to install some fonts or whatnot, xfs is listed in gparted, but greyed out.
<ActionParsnip> smick2: mutt does it beautifully :)
<bettsp> ActionParsnip, gustin: Nice, thanks
<Ezreal> If /dev/dsp is my sound driver, what is my screen's driver?
<smick2> Ok, cool. I'm just hoping to set up notifications and maybe send an email from bash from time to time
<ActionParsnip> Platypus-Man: i believe its already available if you use gparted
<Platypus-Man> flansuse: do you have first-hand experience with a hdd with that tech?
<tehbaut> how long would it take to compress a 7GB partition to bzip2?
<RUXA> can any help me with setup internet on my system?
<ActionParsnip> smick2: i believe there is a method of scripting emails rather than a full client like mutt
<flansuse> Platypus-Man, nope, sorry.
<smick2> ActionParsnip: there is a way to script them, but I need to configure my little box to send emails.
<lasthope106> How easy is it for malware to infect ubuntu?
<Losha> caseys: sorry. I don't seem able to get it working. You might ask in #bash
<whatnick> thanks for confirming my plans guys .. enjoy
<onaogh> RUXA, yes
<ActionParsnip> smick2: let me see
<Ezreal> lasthope106: as easy as it is to type rm -rf *
<RUXA> onaogh Ok thanks
<flansuse> Platypus-Man, perhaps you can install the drive, boot into Windows, run the utility, and then boot into Linux to use the drive? Not entirely sure. I read that they can still be used normally under Linux, but of course you don't get the extra feature of Advanced Format.
<gustin> lasthope106: it depends on what kind malware and how you have configured your Ubuntu computer
<caseys> ok tanks anyway
<onaogh> lasthope106, very rare
<lasthope106> what is rm -rf*?
<tooth1> hi, i've got problems including libs into c++ code. when i try to inc qt libs by #include <qt4/QtGui/QtGui> the compiler bugs me about not finding the sublibs, but they are definitely in /qt4/QtGui/ :(
<ActionParsnip> smick2: http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/12/01/how-to-send-email-from-the-linux-command-line/
<cooper> lasthope106, forces delete of every file in a direcotry
<cooper> directory *
<Trek> rm -rf * deletes everything in that directory, but be careful with it
<Trek> !DANGER
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Brenda_McLinux> Idol_One, I have a bad memory, who was it that was helping me earlier that I got mad at?
<lasthope106> let's say a keylogger or a trojan.  If I go to an infected website would I be prompted that an application is trying to get root access?
<jrib> lasthope106: if you stick to the repositories, you will be fine
<caseys> Losha: see you laer
<Ezreal> Guys
<taladon> how can i found out the device name /dev/? for my sound card line in jack?
<Brenda_McLinux> IdleOne, who was it earlier that was helping me that I got mad at?
<tooth1> any idea for that ?
<Ezreal> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/tty5, CTRL+ALT+f5
<Ezreal> See forever
<airtonix> lasthope106, yes you would be unless your were careless enought o be running your web browser as root.
<IdleOne> Brenda_McLinux: void_pointer was helping out
<jrib> Ezreal: can you stop with the silly commands please?
<lasthope106> well, I'm more interested in the case when you download a trojan or a keylogger from a website
<Brenda_McLinux> IdleOne, thanks
<Ezreal> jrib: Why?
<jrib> Ezreal: because this a support channel, not a silly commands channel
<Brenda_McLinux> void_pointer, That worked and fixed my password issue. Sorry for getting testy about it earlier. Thanks for your help again.
<lasthope106> has any of you ever been infected by a virus while using linux?
<Ezreal> Where can I find a silly commands channel?
<Neological3000> Hello any one thinkin about building theyr own linux from scratch? Newbies most wanted.
<jrib> Ezreal: #silly-commands
<flansuse> Platypus-Man, this mgiht help: http://community.wdc.com/t5/Desktop/Problem-with-WD-Advanced-Format-drive-in-LINUX-WD15EARS/m-p/7573#M369
<Tomazim> I never thought I would find and irc network that seems to be entirely for coding o.O
<flansuse> I have to sleep, night.
<Tomazim> an*
<Ezreal> No users.
<Ezreal> Must not be interested.
<IdleOne> Brenda_McLinux: sure thing :)
<StopSign> kinda,but it was a craigslist girl
<jrib> Ezreal: yes, that should be a clue for you
<Ezreal> D:
<cicatrix> Quick poll: What backup software do you use? Looking for the "best" by public opinion.
<IdleOne> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> lasthope106: what's your question?  If you run any code you come across, you're screwed, regardless of what OS you use
<onaogh> !polls
<lasthope106> I'm paranoid that when visiting bad websites I'll get infected with a keylogger.  This is by far my worst fear.
<Platypus-Man> ActionParsnip: only choices I have is ext2, ext3, ext4, fat16, fat32, linux-swap and reiserfs, the rest are greyed out
<onaogh> lasthope106, it wont happen in ubuntu
<lasthope106> my question is how do I detect viruses and other malware in ubuntu?
<iOmlette> !clamav | lasthope106
<jrib> lasthope106: by not running code outside the repositories that you do not understand
<RUXA> Can any one help with setup CDMA connection
<onaogh> lasthope106, install antivirus
<iOmlette> lasthope106: ClamAV is a good antivirus program for Linux.
<jrib> lasthope106: clamav is for detecting windows viruses
<iOmlette> lasthope106: Although Linux doesn't get many, if any, viruses.
<RUXA> have any one experience with CDMA connection?
<faron1> anybody ever heard of a plugin for firefox that  can maybe make some other media player like mplayer or totem {or anything else} take ove the function of flash player ?
<lasthope106> so by just browing the web, when I'm not running as root is very safe, makes it pretty much impossible to get infected?
<airtonix> !anyone > RUXA
<ubottu> RUXA, please see my private message
<jrib> lasthope106: yes...
<tooth1> *PUSH*  hi, i've got problems including cpp-libs. when i try to inc qt4 by #include <qt4/QtGui/QtGui> the compiler bugs me about missing sublibs, but they are all right there... is there a path conflict ? #include <QtGui> didn't work for me
<iOmlette> lasthope106: Pretty much.
<airtonix> faron1, you might like to look into mozilla gnash.
<onaogh> !anyone > onaogh
<ubottu> onaogh, please see my private message
<lasthope106> ok thanks everyone for your help.  I feel much safer now
<iOmlette> lasthope106: I've run Linux for almost 3 years, and never gotten a birus.
<StopSign> lasthope106, dont run as root lol
<iOmlette> Er, virus.
<faron1> airtonix.....{mozilla} gnash ? would that be something I'd find through add-ons ?
<airtonix> !find gnash
<ubottu> Found: gnash, gnash-common, gnash-cygnal, gnash-tools, konqueror-plugin-gnash (and 1 others)
<airtonix> !find mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ubottu> Found: mozilla-plugin-gnash
<airtonix> !info mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ubottu> mozilla-plugin-gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 216 kB
<faron1> I have indeed tried gnash b4 & it didn't work But,there's aplugin for mozilla ?
<airtonix> faron1, although you might find that its just as bad as normal linux flash plugin.
<tooth1> gosh, anyone ?
<airtonix> !anyone > tooth1
<jrib> !helpme | tooth1
<ubottu> tooth1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ubottu> tooth1, please see my private message
<RUXA> Does anyone help me with setup CDMA mobile phone and using internet?
<faron1> just as bad huh airtonix ? hmmmm
<onaogh> !helpme | onaogh
<ubottu> onaogh, please see my private message
<airtonix> faron1, flash is just fail in any form.
<airtonix> !info ubufox
<ubottu> ubufox (source: ubufox): Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 55 kB, installed size 328 kB
<RUXA> Does anyone have experience with setup CDMA mobile phone and internet in ubuntu 9.10?
<faron1> I installed greasemonkey & can use it to wacth youtube but I really don't understand how to write scripts ya know ?
<airtonix> RUXA, doesnt look like anyone does.
<iOmlette> RUXA, it might help to give someone a couple minutes to answer you.
<jrib> tooth1: you probably want to include more details... Like for example: how did you install the qt4 libraries exactly?  What is the contents of the file you are trying to command?  What is the command and full output when you try to compile?
<airtonix> faron1, have a look at userscripts.org. to make them you just need to know how to manipulate the html dom with javascript.... i find that jquery makes this easier
<dominickpastore> RUXA: i have done this with my own phone, but my experience is that it can involve quite a bit of research, depending on your phone.
<faron1> mplayer works SO much better than flash to play flash videos
<airtonix> faron1, so does vlc.
<faron1> jquery ?
<faron1> hm
<airtonix> faron1, http://jquery.com/
<faron1> hmmmm thank you
<dominickpastore> RUXA: some phones are supported by default if you plug it in and just look in the NetworkManager Applet's menu. others, like mine, take a little more work. i had to install an extra piece of software on my phone, for example.
<ironinggirl> How To Iron a Dress Shirt : How to Use an Ironing Board
<Trek> !ot | ironinggirl
<ubottu> ironinggirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tooth1> jrib: here is the output (as far as the terminal buffers history) http://pastebin.com/AwTx98CG
<Ashok> hi how 2 access root user thru terminal
<jrib> !root | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<taladon> Hi all. I'm trying to find the /dev/ name of my sound line in jack
<jrib> tooth1: ok, but include all the info I asked about so that we can help you
<RUXA> I'am will write my situation here
<RUXA> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 and mobile phone Sky IM-6100
<ActionParsnip> Ashok: use: sudo -i
<albech> will a tunnel span over two wan connections to allow failsafe or will the tunnel only run over one of the wan connections?
<ActionParsnip> albech: you can tunnel to a tunne; I guess
<RUXA> system was see my phone automaticaly and starting welcome to setup internet
<rdrake> Has anybody had an issue with sshd not starting up after rebooting after a kernel switch?
<tooth1> jrib: i did libqt4-dev, libqt4-core, my cxx-file only #includes the qtgui lib (no main sub or anything)
<Trek> !enter | RUXA
<RUXA> after setup it was not start connection,
<ubottu> RUXA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gustin> albech: it depends on how you set up networking
<jrib> tooth1: please just give specific answers to the questions I asked, don't be vague
<Ashok> ActionParsnip: tx
<jrib> tooth1: you probably want to include more details... Like for example: how did you install the qt4 libraries exactly?  What is the contents of the file you are trying to compile?  What is the command and full output when you try to compile?
<albech> gustin, but it is possible? i have a dual wan router configured, but was just wondering if a host behind the router creating a tunnel to another one outside the router would utilize both connections
<Ashok> ActionParsnip: what is wire shark n what s d us e of it
<bullgard> With me rsnapshot obtains an error: "rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred" similar to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server-bugs/2009-July/014523.html. What does "attrs" stand for?
<jrib> bullgard: attributes
<jrib> bullgard: I'm guessing permissions/ownership properties
<tooth1> jrib: i did answer that - the command is g++ ./myfile.cxx -o /out
<bullgard> jrib: Thank you.
<itheos> hey why do i get this message when i install a package "These fonts were provided by Microsoft "in the interest of cross-platform compatibility".  This is no longer the case, but they are still available from third parties."
<RUXA> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 and mobile phone Sky IM-6100. System was see my phone automaticaly and starting welcome to setup internet. After setup it was not start connection. I have second OS Windows XP, and now I use it on this.
<gustin> albech: the host behind the router does not utilise anything, the router needs to do the work
<itheos> and then some .exe package tries to download
<jrib> tooth1: I don't understand why this is difficult, do I really need to ask you one question at a time?
<dante123> hi all, installed ubuntu 10.04 and was working well....however just after an update....when starting the machine I get to the desktop but no gnome panels or nautilus.....cant do anything but reboot or drop to command line....any suggestions?
<rdrake> I guess not...
<abhinav> Ashok: wireshark is a packet capture tool, which shows you nicely what packets are being sent or received from your network interfaces
<DasEi> !panels | dante123:
<ubottu> dante123:: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<abhinav> dante123: this is a bug which just got fixed
<jrib> !10.04 | dante123
<ubottu> dante123: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DasEi> dante123: #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Ashok> abhinav: k how to use it
<tooth1> jrib: i said which libs i had installed, i told you the content, the output and the compiler, so what ??
<abhinav> dante123: if you have an ATI driver, there was a bug in the proprietary driver which got released yesterday, too
<lasthope106> when I'm asked to put in the password in "update manager" to grant it root acess.  Does it give root access to the whole system or just to the application in this case "update manager"?
<iOmlette> lasthope106: Just the application.
<DasEi> lasthope106: just app
<dominickpastore> RUXA: ok. well i probably won't be much help since you don't seem to be having the same problems with your phone as I had with mine. just curious though, do you have a tethering plan?
<ShadowKnight> does anyone know if you could partition an external hard drive so that it could be read in a ps3?
<Trek> lasthope106: it just means it want authorization to use the graphical sudo command
<iOmlette> lasthope106: And usually, root access only lasts for 15 minutes (I think) for the application, as well.
<DasEi> ShadowKnight: ntfs should work
<RPG-Master> I've set up Samba on both my laptop and my desktop... but the laptop gets and error when I click on the networks folder.
<Trek> lasthope106 / iOmlette: you can change the length of that too
<ugliefrog> is there an advanced sound panel or something similar...having problems with alsa
<tooth1> jrib: and yeah - i used the official repos
<jrib> tooth1: ok, unfortunately I don't have time to pull teeth right now.  I suggest you follow a helloworld example from the documentation step by step and see what you are doing wrong.  http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/tutorial-t1.html
<iOmlette> Trek: Really? I've never tried to.
<jrib> tooth1: night
<lasthope106> so this same process applies when in the terminal.  If I put sudo it just grants root access to that instance of the terminal?
<meganerd> who was just asking about a dual wan config?  My NIC a few minutes ago was an alt (gustin)
<ShadowKnight> DasEi: i tried it as is and its not working at all its not read by it
<DasEi> ugliefrog: like (gnome-)alsamixergui ?
<RPG-Master> "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<iOmlette> ugliefrog: Yes, but I can't recall the name. I'd search for "alsa" in the Synaptic package manager.
<RPG-Master> What be up?
<Alan502> Hello, i just thought someone here could help me with this: i was downloading a rar file, but paused the download and then moved that file.rar.part file somewhere else. Then, without noticing i had moved the file, i resumed the download and, apparently, kget kept downloading to the same folder the .part file was in.
<Alan502> Is there a way i can merge two files?
<RUXA> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 and mobile phone Sky IM-6100. System was see my phone automaticaly and starting welcome to setup internet. After setup it was not start connection. I have second OS Windows XP, and now I use it on this.
<dominickpastore> RUXA: ok. well i probably won't be much help since you don't seem to be having the same problems with your phone as I had with mine. just curious though, do you have a tethering plan?
<MTughan> I'm downloading Ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 via BitTorrent now, and I can't seem to connect to the IPv6 tracker. IPv6 is working, as tested by visiting ipv6.google.com and even ipv6.tracker.ubuntu.com in Firefox, but Transmission can't contact the tracker. I have IPv6 peers through PEX. Any ideas why I can't contact the tracker?
<iOmlette> lasthope106: It only grants root access for the command you execute in the terminal, not the terminal itself. (I think).
<RPG-Master> And both run Windows
<RPG-Master> *Ubuntu
<RPG-Master> :P
<lasthope106> ok, thanks for the clarification everyone.
<albech> anyone know a gui ssh tunnel manager that support compression? SSH Tunnel Manager does not :(
<airtonix> !enter > RPG-Master
<ubottu> RPG-Master, please see my private message
<itheos> hey why do i get this message when i install a package "These fonts were provided by Microsoft "in the interest of cross-platform compatibility".  This is no longer the case, but they are still available from third parties."
<RUXA> no
<Alan502> ubottu, enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<meganerd> RPG-Master: from the client machine "smbclient -L //<ip of samba server> -U <username>"  You need smbclient to be installed with apt-get or synaptic etc
<tooth1> jrib: yeah, thanks for being smugly
<RUXA> I haven't
<abhinav> lasthope106: "sudo su" will get you to login as root in that terminal
<RUXA> dominickpastore no I havent
<iOmlette> lasthope106: But logging in as root is generally not recommended.
<Trek> abhinav / lasthope106: don't do that though, because sudo is good enough
<magnus> greetings fellow friends of free software!
<Trek> lasthope106: if you want to graphically authorize thingys, use gksudo <command>
<Trek> !hi | magnus
<ubottu> magnus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhinav> Trek: Agree.
<RPG-Master> meganerd: But I have that already installed :O
<magnus> ubottu: yah go fuck a duck :-)
<alkisg> Is /var/run automatically deleted on every reboot on Ubuntu?
<dominickpastore> RUXA: oh. you got it working in xp though?
<meganerd> RPG-Master: then what do you get when you try to list the shares from the server with the command I posted?
<iOmlette> magnus: It's a bot ,silly. :P
<magnus> iOmlette: i knew.. ;-)
<bazhang> magnus, watch the language
<RUXA> 'dominickpastore YES
<iOmlette> magnus: Maybe that should be a command for it.
<DasEi> ShadowKnight: you run the original ps3 soft on it ? wrong chan here, there are solutions for it, twonky ,nero7, media connect
<abhinav> Trek: but sometimes you need to do it - for example, when you want to traverse a directory  (try /var/log/gdm) .
<RPG-Master> meganerd: No clue what the ip would be...
<RUXA> dominickpastore I'am use it now
<magnus> bazhang: okay..
<Trek> abhinav: you mean to get to there with root?
<tehbaut> can I not run: time -f "%U secs at %P CPU" somecommand -args ? I'm getting "-f: command not found"
<ShadowKnight> DasEi: yes i do run the original software, so i download those things?
<meganerd> RPG-Master: from the server "ip addr"
<Trek> abhinav: I got to there with gksudo nautilus /var/log/gdm
<magnus> i mind my language in my own head. I did my time in the israeli army. No one tells me what to do!
<researcher1> is it possible to make my pc wake up n connect for automatic updates somewhere in the middle of night when speed is enough good   then shut off automatically?
<DasEi> ShadowKnight: yes, but I can't help you there any more far, this is the wrong channel
<iOmlette> magnus: The mods might, when you get banned from the channel.
<RUXA> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 and mobile phone Sky IM-6100. System was see my phone automaticaly and starting welcome to setup internet. After setup it was not start connection. I have second OS Windows XP, and now I use it on this.
<bazhang> magnus, stay on topic or you will be removed
<RPG-Master> meganerd: Wait... this is a share between to computers, no server in between.
<ShadowKnight> DasEi: what channel is good for this?
<magnus> bazhang: removed.. beheaded you mean? :-P
<abhinav> Trek: K. I think the terminal equivalent would be to do *sudo ls -l " and then "sudo gvim <file>" :)
<chelz> researcher1: yeah a simple bash script could do that fine. just need to look into acpi wakeup and apt-get
<meganerd> researcher1: the bios has a scheduled on feature (maybe), then use cron to do the update.  use root's crontab and you can use the shutdown command at the end of the script
<Trek> abhinav: i got to the thing, I didnt try accessing the logs
<magnus> but okay.. i'll stay calm!
<dominickpastore> RUXA: i see. i'm not going to be able to help much then. i'm sure you've tried this already, but my best advice would be google. i'm guessing it's a problem specific to your phone or network.
<meganerd> RPG-Master: samba is a server client design
<researcher1> chelz:ok.
<meganerd> RPG-Master: one machine acts as a server, the other a client
<dominickpastore> RUXA: sorry i can't halp any more, and good luck
<DasEi> ShadowKnight: #ubuntu-ps3 might be better, and search yourself for an genereic ps3 irc
<researcher1> meganerd.I dot know much of programming especially for Ubuntu environment
<RPG-Master> meganerd: So both computers have their own IPs for samba?
<chelz> researcher1: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup and http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1375632.html
<ShadowKnight> okay thanks
<dawidjot> chmmm
<Trek> yeah, abhinav, i could edit/view the logs too with gksudo :P
<DasEi> ShadowKnight: #ubuntu-ps3 (is meant to have ubu on it)
<tehbaut> can I not run: time -f "%U secs at %P CPU" somecommand -args ?
<tehbaut> I'm getting "-f: command not found"
<chelz> tehbaut: the command "at" might be what you're looking for
<mernilio> actually. the war on gaza.. anyone wants to have an opinoon?
<RUXA> dominickpastore Thanks
<DasEi> tehbaut: not sure about correct syntax, " has no inclusion, looks wrong
<bazhang> !ot > mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio, please see my private message
<mernilio> ubottu: oki, i totally missed that .. sorry!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> hi
<dante123> <abhinav> i did as ubottu said....with the gconftool command and get the following "gnome-panel:no process found"  ANy more ideas
<DasEi> tehbaut: time -f"(%U secs at %P CPU)" | SomeCommand ?
<dante123> how to start gnome from terminal anyone???
<Ashok> how to activate wireshark
<abhinav> dante123: Could you try in #ubuntu+1 channel ?
<casper3> how to free up more apce ?
<aurilliance> When I plug my android milestone phone into UNR 9.10 my phone lights up, showing that it know's it's chargine, but I get no option to see the files or anything on my laptop. How can I fix this?
<DasEi> dante123: #ubuntu+1; sudo gdm restart
<casper3> how to free up more space ?
<dante123> okay...will do
<ActionParsnip> casper3: do you mean 'space' and do you mean on / or in /home ?
<mernilio> actually.. we men who is proclaimed "nerds" how do we get women?
<DasEi> casper3: on hd ?
<casper3> yes
<DasEi> !trash | casper3
<ubottu> casper3: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<meganerd> RPG-Master: samba is a TCP app, so yes both machines need an IP to work
<ActionParsnip> casper3: a really good way is to uninstall the apps you never use
<ActionParsnip> casper3: also uninstalling old kernels saves LOTS of space
<DasEi> casper3 : remove unneeded progs
<casper3> ok
<ActionParsnip> casper3: a great way is to remove openoffice and install abiword if you only use writer
<iOmlette> How DO you remove old kernels, anyway?
<abhinav> casper3: If you're into graphical tools, try baobab (a software) for a graphical representation
<ActionParsnip> casper3: running: sudo apt-get clean   can do wonders too
<meganerd> iOmlette: use your package manager
<dominickpastore> casper3: you can try sudo apt-get autoremove
<iOmlette> meganerd: Oh, duh. Thanks. :)
<DasEi> casper3: unless you type a lot in it : sudo apt-get remove openoffice* frees ~80Mb in once, gnome-games are often useless, too
<ActionParsnip> casper3: installing and running bleachbit as both user and root (close as many apps as you can to increase effectiveness) can save a lot of space too
<tehbaut> DasEi: the time manpage doesn't mention using a pipe
<DasEi> hehe°
<aurilliance> When I plug my android milestone phone into UNR 9.10 my phone lights up, showing that it know's it's chargine, but I get no option to see the files or anything on my laptop. How can I fix this?
<abhinav> casper3: else du -h -s in your root should tell if there are some directories which are using unusually large amount of space. For eg, if you're running vnc, the logs in ~/.vnc get big over a period of time
<airtonix> DasEi, haha only 80mb? just another 4gbs to go then to make any real appreciable difference.
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: you have to tell the phone (on the phone) to mount the storage
<MTughan> I'm downloading Ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 via BitTorrent now, and I can't seem to connect to the IPv6 tracker. IPv6 is working, as tested by visiting ipv6.google.com and even ipv6.tracker.ubuntu.com in Firefox, but Transmission can't contact the tracker. I have IPv6 peers through PEX. Any ideas why I can't contact the tracker?
<abhinav> s/root/home , depending on who owns the system and how it is used
<DasEi> airtonix: I haven't followed the whole, why 4 gig ?
<DasEi> swap ?
<ActionParsnip> MTughan: does transmission support ipv6 ?
<airtonix> DasEi, standard install of ubuntu desktop is quite large.
<MTughan> ActionParsnip: Evidently with IPv6 peers.
<meganerd> casper3: install filelight, run it with gksudo, it can give you a real good idea where all your space is goin)
<ActionParsnip> MTughan: funky, not sure. ive not used it personally. Maybe theres a bug logged for it
<DasEi> casper3: how much space do you have ? (df -h tells you)
<Spaztic_One> Just a quick question, does the current Ubuntu build use ext3 or ext4 filesystems?
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, My phone doesn't detect anything or give me any option to do so; it doesn't do anything but brighten the screen
<lyrabas> join ##Java
<ruari> ext4
<DasEi> Spaztic_One: ext4
<ActionParsnip> casper3: also install deborphan then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`    it will remove orphaned packages
<Spaztic_One> k
<airtonix> Spaztic_One, both, ext3 by default.
<Spaztic_One> thanks
<MTughan> ActionParsnip: Actually, one thing I hadn't thought of before. I use an IPv6 tunnel, and that tunnel wasn't running when I started the torrent. Maybe it's just a bug there.
<Spaztic_One> By default?
<cameron_> Hello! My gnome session is acting really strange! The keyboard is completely disabled, and onBoard doesn't work either! Some windows don't accept any input at all!
<MTughan> ActionParsnip: Nvm, that's not it.
<airtonix> Spaztic_One, yes when you install and partition, it will have ext3 as the default to format the partition as
<DasEi> karmic comes with ext4 in default, Spaztic_One
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: i use a g1 and i have to tell the phone to mount the d card when i attatch the device, i can then mount the partition (it would automount but i turned it off)
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, I know, but my phone isn't detecting ubuntu, and ubuntu isn't detecting my hpne
<aurilliance> *phone
<airtonix> DasEi, every time i install 9.10, i have to change the option from ext3 to ext4
<cameron_> Oening a guest session or just using gdm, the keyboard works perfectly. I think something in Gnome has ben seriously messed up.
 * abhinav is away: Abhinav|away
 * abhinav is away: breakfast
<DasEi> airtonix: older installer cd ?
<airtonix> DasEi, no
<Trek> !away ? abhinav
<dominickpastore> i just installed 9.10 in a vm ealier today, and it used ext4.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trek> !away > abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav, please see my private message
<Ashok> please any one tel me how to set up wire shark capturing nd i hv permission  to do ids
<ruari> The new "ext4" filesystem is used by default for new installations with Ubuntu 9.10
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, tailing /var/log/messages as I plug it in, I get "Config 1 has 0 interfaces, different from the descriptor's value: 6" and "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<Starcraftmazter> hey, which kind of a partition table is best for a linux HD?
<DasEi> airtonix: just rechecked, ext4 on my vm
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, as well as a ton of "new high speed USB device" messages
<DasEi> airtonix: jaunty was chooseable
<ruari> yep
<abhi_nav> Ashok you really want help?
<piojunbabia> i have i problem, when i try to type sudo apt-get update, i get one err message: Err "http://repository.cairo-dock.org karmic Release" how may i fix this? i dont use cairo-dock, why is it there? please thanks..
<Spaztic_One> You know the current ETA for Lucid?
<Ashok> abhi_nav: ya man
<aurilliance> Spaztic_One, #ubuntu+1 ?
<Gnea> Ashok: this is a general support channel, you can find specific help for wireshark in #wireshark
<Spaztic_One> aurilliance: Good idea. I forgot about that channel, thanks.
<dominickpastore> Spaztic_One: apr 29 i believe
<ActionParsnip> piojunbabia: can you pastebin the full output please
<aurilliance> Spaztic_One, no probs
<Random832> piojunbabia, if you don't use it, go in /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the offending line
<piojunbabia> ok
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, restarting my phone fixed it! Thanks for the help anyways
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: nice :) glad you got the gold
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, me to ;)
<abhi_nav> Ashok: you cant get my pm?
<theadmin> Why is ntfs-3g so sloooow?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: ntfs is proprietary, if it was open it would be faster
<Ashok> abhi_nav: what is pm
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah... another reason microsoft sucks
<aurilliance> Ashok, private message
<abhi_nav> !pm | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: every OS sucks dude
<DasEi> piojunbabia: can you paste the full error message and your sources.list ?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: !?
<abhi_nav> Ashok: which irc client you are using?
<ne0futur> hi all i m trying to remove pulseaudio from my system, but all the tutorials say "go to System -> Preferences -> Sound"
<piojunbabia> how to pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: just in different ways, theres also the song by 3 dead trolls in a baggie
<ne0futur> is there a mean to launch this app from the command line ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ne0futur> I have no "System -> Preferences -> Sound" in wmaker
<ActionParsnip> ne0futur: type its name, use tab to complete it
<airtonix> ne0futur, i'm sure you have some extremely good reasons for doing such a hastey operation
<piojunbabia> thanks, ok wait
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu rocks... except it's not as popular. Macs are also bleh, so Linux is the only one. And out of those, Ubuntu looks best.
<DasEi> piojunbabia:^ terminal output and file :   /etc/apt/sources.list
<ne0futur> airtonix: pulseaudio is the worst peace of s**t i seen for years ( excepting kde4 )
<theadmin> ne0futur: lol totally agree on kde
<airtonix> ne0futur, i disagree.
<ne0futur> ActionParsnip: what is the name of the binary launched by "System -> Preferences -> Sound" ?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not if you wanna play games which wont run in wine or run proprietary software which relys heaily on windows
<bazhang> ne0futur, please watch the language
<piojunbabia> ./etc/apt/sources.list is a text file?
<airtonix> ne0futur, i seem to be the only one that can make pulseaudio do what i want.
<ActionParsnip> ne0futur: run alacarte and see for yourself ;)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Which i have dual-boot with Windows for
<ne0futur> ( but I love kde, using https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic here )
<DasEi> piojunbabia:^ terminal output and file :   /etc/apt/sources.list  , text-file, yes
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, now alacarte issomething i detest...i want some thing that can edit the menus faster...
<cameron_> Is anyone else having severe keyboard problems and general Gnome weirdness? I'm having to create a new user because none of my sessions will accept input through my physical keyboard or thru onBoard..
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yes, so windows has advantages over ubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: could edit the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: And disadvantages too :( Whatever, let's cut the offtopic
<ne0futur> ActionParsnip: theres no alacarte binary here
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d85p7JZXNy8
<theadmin> Metacity randomly hangs up when i use Java apps, any idea?
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, true but its more complicated than that... it involves an xml merge overlay file thats more complicated than it needs to be
<ActionParsnip> ne0futur: press alt+f2  type: alacarte  press enter, you can then navigate to the area of the menu to see what command is executed
<ne0futur> ActionParsnip: no alacarte here, i m running wmaker , no kde or gnome DE
<ne0futur> i just need the name of the sound config binary
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, menu items you see are made up from a global set of items, and gnome then reads an xml file in your home folder to merge or remove items... which i suspect is why alacarte is so slow ... i detest re-organising my menu with alacarte because it moves at such a glacial speed
 * ne0futur tries apt-get install alacarte
<poida> Hi I'm my Amarok is crashing when I try to start it.  If anyone could help that would be great.  Here is the output.  http://codepaste.net/woakcb
<jub369> is there any one that can help me with php/html problem
<DasEi> piojunbabia:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: just use alt+f2 or launch from a terminal / guake
<airtonix> poida, have you asked in #kubuntu
<theadmin> jub369: Might be a good idea to ask in #php
<DasEi> piojunbabia: ^ one cmd for same thing
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: make aliases for stuff, makes life easier
<ne0futur> poida: amarok and othe kde appss ares stable in kde3 ;)  -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<jub369> thank u
<poida> airtonix, thanks will do.
<ActionParsnip> ne0futur: i find stuff is awesome in lxde, and its lighter than both gnome and kde :D
<piojunbabia> DasEi: ok
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, do you have dbus in lxde?
<DasEi> piojunbabia: give url from terminal here
<ne0futur> ActionParsnip: i m very happy with windowmaker, but need stable konsole and other useful kde3 apps
<jub369> the admin
<sexcopter> airtonix, some hours later and after some head-scratching, i have sound on my server! this solution was to get rid of alsa and pulseaudio and install oss. go figure...
<jub369> i cant join #php it says invite only
<poida> What is the most feature full music player for Ubuntu?
<DasEi> !register | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<airtonix> sexcopter, ok. i hope you can use upnp medi servers when the time comes that you desire to do so.
<DasEi> poida: best is hard, vlc and mplayer are my favourites
<abhi_nav> DasEi: my nick is registred and though it redirects me too to ##php
<ne0futur> i installed alacarte but its a segmentation fault when I try to launch it . . .
<theadmin> poida: I use VLC, and can't say i'm in any way unsatisfied
<airtonix> vlc is hardly considered a '
<aurilliance> ubuntu wiki server is down?
<airtonix> ... hardly consider vlc a 'featurefull music player'
<aurilliance> !isitjustme
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: no idea, my needs are very simple so i just use what i use, not dug that deep
<ne0futur> aurilliance: yes i tried to access https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio bvefore coming here
<theadmin> airtonix: Meh, it plays :D What else does a music player need except PLAYING FREAKING SONGS?
<ne0futur> was down for  me ( 503 error )
<DasEi> jub369: saw abhi_nav ? try ##php
<airtonix> poida, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Music_Players
<aurilliance> ne0futur, thanks
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: dual core support would be nice
<airtonix> theadmin, then your suggestion does not qualify for 'feature full'
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ...what on earth would that give? No idea really
<cameron_> exit
<poida> I wan't album art, last.fm plugin, bells and whistles etc etc.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: vlc only runs on one core, mplayer uses as many as it can
<theadmin> airtonix: Indeed, well... Rhythmbox would fit more here.
<airtonix> poida, im liking songbird at the moment
<ActionParsnip> poida: i believe amarok has all that
<airtonix> theadmin, yes its very good specially since its in the default install
<ActionParsnip> spotify via wine is sweeeeet to
<theadmin> amarok is taking around 1.5 minutes to start :/
<DasEi> aurilliance: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<poida> ActionParsnip, that's what I was using.  but now it crashes.
<airtonix> poida, if you want last.fm then i suggest you try banshee
<phibxr> poida: check quodlibet out. lots of good extentions from what I remember. :)
<poida> cool thanks for all the suggestions people.
<aurilliance> Dasda, thnx
<DasEi> np
<aurilliance> DasEi, ^ lol
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, what dos lxde use to paint the icons on the desktop ?
<airtonix> does*
<ne0futur> http://pastebin.com/Drt2zuBC   <-- alacarte segmentation fault
<aurilliance> DasEi, some other channels I frequent have a bot that responds to !isitjustme ;)
<ne0futur> any other tool to config the sound ?
<DasEi> piojunbabia: problems with the paster ?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: the WM is openbox, i believe it uses pcmanfm to draw deskop icons
<DasEi> aurilliance: good hint or a new factoid
<DasEi> for*
<piojunbabia> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398605/
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: look out for Lubuntu too ;)
<ne0futur> ah it only crashes when launched as root
<theadmin> Ah, Lubuntu. Want it to be out soon, really have to take a look at that
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the metapackage is available, just install a minimal ubuntu then install lubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> !info lubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Meh, i'll stick to GNOME as long as it's not considered stable enough for a release
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<DasEi> piojunbabia: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<ben> bazhang: 你好啊
<theadmin> ...what kinda language is that
<bazhang> ben, english here, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese ; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Ashok> what is the difference b/w halt and shut down
<ne0futur> alacarte dont seem to allow me to configure the sound ;(
<piojunbabia> DasEi: BRB, ned to get lunch.. startving..... :)
<ne0futur> hoe can I access the tool for sound preferences on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<ben> bazhang: Sorry, I submitted the wrong message.
<aurilliance> I have several proxy configurations, is there a panel icon that I can use to switch between them?
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: i'd use a script which takes a value as an arg to export the right proxy setting ;)
<DasEi> piojunbabia: have food, I'll send pm waiting for you
<unop> Ashok,  halt(1) calls shutdown(1)  and the default action for shutdown is to 'halt' the system and poweroff if possible.
<unop> Ashok, see ``man 1 halt'' and ``man 1 shutdown''
<ne0futur> ahhh i found a more console oriented tutorial for removing pulseaudio problems
<ne0futur> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/
<theadmin> Yeah by the way, can i make it halt but not poweroff? It gives me a weird error at shutdown and i wanna read it
<abhinav_> hi
<bullgard> rsnapshot obtains an error: "rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred" similar to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server-bugs/2009-July/014523.html. Why does rsync transfer attributes in addition and extra to files?
<ActionParsnip> ne0futur: intrepid is getting dropped next year
<AbortD> anyone have trouble with the drivers in ubuntu with a wireless atheros card
<ActionParsnip> AbortD: my atheros works out of the box
<ne0futur> sudo sysv-rc-conf
<ne0futur> great tool ! exactly what I was needing
<AbortD> ActionParsnip not mine it sees networks tells me the wrong signal strength
<AbortD> and will drop connection
<ActionParsnip> AbortD: websearch the exact atheros chip you have, you'll find guides
<paranoid_pedlar> how do I install build-depends in karmic?
<Znuff> Hi. Is there any article stating why the hell the new ubuntu beta has Yahoo! as it's default search engine?
<ActionParsnip> Znuff: whats wrong with yahoo?
<unop> aurilliance,  you'd set the appropriate gconf keys under '/system/http_proxy' and '/system/proxy' -- to script it, you can make use of something like gconftool-2
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Google is better?
<DasEi> paranoid_pedlar: you want the dependencies of a deb ?
<Znuff> Except that fact that it sucks?
<Znuff> the*
<FireCrotch> Znuff: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: speculative, not concrete
<paranoid_pedlar> Yahoo! used to use google to search
<Znuff> *used* to
<paranoid_pedlar> Dasda, I want to install all the compiling tools
<ActionParsnip> Znuff: then change it, the default theme in ubuntu has been pretty poor imho but its changable
<wunjo> how do I run a program in verbose mode?
<DasEi> paranoid_pedlar: I see ,build-essential fakeroot, see :
<abhi_nav> wunjo: which program?
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ?! Theme? Unchangable?
<ActionParsnip> wunjo: depends on the app
<DasEi> paranoid_pedlar: which app ?
<wunjo> VMware
<paranoid_pedlar> DasEi, perfect. it's getting late for me
<paranoid_pedlar> DasEi, forgot what the package was called
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i didnt say it was unchangable, i just think a brown desktop is pretty nast, but it is changable, just like the yahoo search will be changable also
<Znuff> greedy :(
<DasEi> paranoid_pedlar: which app you want to install ? oooh
<ActionParsnip> wunjo: i'd ask in #vmware
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I liked the orange one better too...
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i though it was nasty, but its changable :)
<Losha> Znuff: well they were gonna use bing...
<theadmin> Losha: Huhwud? Bing is microsofts!
<Losha> theadmin: it was a joke. Sorry, for a moment I forgot we're all nerds...
<theadmin> Losha: Phew, i thought you were serious
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meatbun> is chrome based on mozilla?
<theadmin> meatbun: Not at all
<aurilliance> unop, thanks ^
<meatbun> theadmin: i look/feel so much like firefox
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: not at all, it uses webkit
<zetheroo> please help!!! My laptop screen keeps turning off randomly.... I don't touch it for a couple min and then "poof" it's off .. the machine is still running though ... I can hear skype messages coming in ... :P
<theadmin> meatbun: It might have been inspired by FF a bit, but it's not technically "based" on it
<DasEi> zetheroo: s-saver ? enrgy saving on max ?
<theadmin> zetheroo: Check the screensaver and Power Management
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: i c
<meatbun> theadmin: ok
<zetheroo> DasEino ... the screen is off! and nothing turns it back on ... the machine is still running
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: on my systems it runs a whole lot leaner than firefox, plus its made by google so it must be awesome right....
<zetheroo> DasEi: as i said I am getting skype messages still from my chat as i can hear the sound ...
<DasEi> zetheroo: have a look in /var/log/messages and syslog in same dir
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I wish it'd develop more quickly...
<zetheroo> DasEi: ok
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: newer firefox required JRE 6.x; but my legacy software require an older ver of JRE. so i am switching over to safari
<DasEi> theadmin: it's going on very fast, if you watch the daily builds
<theadmin> DasEi: Do you talk about CHROME or CHROMIUM?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: daily builds are awesome
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: but now i am reconsider chrome over safari. and IE sucks
<DasEi> theadmin: the browser
<FriGiN> Morning everyone. anyone wanna help out a newbie to ubuntu with an install question
<DasEi> FriGiN: ask
<theadmin> meatbun: And not for Linux. Also, there is Opera... but it's a meh
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: try it, its free to try
<DasEi> ,,,,every browser suc...
<FriGiN> ok heres the deal .. goin onto a laptop to share with win7, got main 7 partition. got my swap space, and the installer is only making a 20g partition
<FriGiN> i have about 40 more than that i want to dedicate to *nix
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: arora is great too, really mean and supports all the new standards
<theadmin> FriGiN: Try "Specify partitions manually (advanced)"
<zetheroo> DasEi: when the screen goes black the keyboard also stops working ... maybe X is crashing?
<FriGiN> am in there. its still only letting max size for main part be 19230mb
<meatbun> theadmin: yeah... my other choices are galeon on windows and opera
<FriGiN> thats why im askin.
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: arora is great too :)
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: yah. chrome had been beta for a while
<DasEi> zetheroo: look up in /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<theadmin> FriGiN: What are you formatting it to?
<paranoid_pedlar> theadmin, opera was the first browser to pilot a lot of what we're used to in our chosen browsers, like tabs
<meatbun> i wasted good # of hours trying to fix JRE and firefox. and i just give up and use safari
<ruari> yea sounds like is down, will it let you drop to console, by pressing <ctrl Alt> F4?
<FriGiN> didnt format it yet still in the prep parts screen
<theadmin> paranoid_pedlar: Yeah but it has TOO MUCH stuff these days
<theadmin> FriGiN: I mean, what filesystem are you trying to format to?
<CrustyBarnacle> FriGin: Win7 allows you to resize partitions live. You may need to make your Win7 partition smaller before you install *nix
<theadmin> CrustyBarnacle: He has 40GB unallocated
<theadmin> CrustyBarnacle: Whilst he can only make a 20 gig part
<FriGiN> its default to ext4. and i already resized the part to have 41948 to free
<FriGiN> agree @ theadmin
<FriGiN> my part prep screen shows "free space - - 41948mb"
<FriGiN> trying to add that to the ext4 nix partition
<paranoid_pedlar> theadmin, agreed, however I'm not going to switch, I'll just wait for firefox to assimilate the different browsers. Plus I kinda feel guilty for ditching firefox, since it's done well for linux
<theadmin> FriGiN: Okay, how does your partition table go? In what order?
<theadmin> paranoid_pedlar: I'll always be on it, it's by far my favorite
<FriGiN> its /dev/sda - dev/sda1/ ntfs - freespace - /dev/sda5 ext4 - /dev/sda6 swap
<paranoid_pedlar> theadmin, I think the only reason google designed a browser was to defeat firefox from making loads of cash from the google toolbar
<theadmin> paranoid_pedlar: btw chrome doesn't seem to HAVE the toolbar lol
<theadmin> FriGiN: Hm, wud? Sorry but... could you take a screenshot, i failed to understand
<paranoid_pedlar> theadmin, and bookmark access is odd at best
<CrustyBarnacle> FriGin: Did the installer create the ext4 and swap partitions? or did you manually create them?
<DasEi> theadmin: I understand , take over ?
<theadmin> DasEi: Yes please
<FriGiN> you know what.. its from a messed up install.. i got my answer i bet. delete the parts and recreate
<FriGiN> i bet its that simple
<CrustyBarnacle> FriGin: That is indeed where I would start.
<DasEi> FriGiN: you will have to delete sda5 to get it one space
<FriGiN> had a bad sector or something that messed with my permissions and couldnt load x.
<FriGiN> or whatever its called these days.
<DasEi> FriGiN: are you using the desktop-live cd ?
<zetheroo> DasEi: so much stuff .. I have no idea what to look for
<FriGiN> yup yup.
<theadmin> FriGiN: X, not "x", but nearly right
<DasEi> FriGiN: additional question, have you got a (small) additional, free usb-stick ?
<FriGiN> yes i do. many plus a TB external.
<DasEi> zetheroo: use search function of editor, search error
<theadmin> Any idea what window manager does the gnome-shell package of Karmic use?
<FriGiN> ok dumb question and its beena few years so this could be an issue that has been resolved or just a minor annoyance from ancient times..
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: probably compiz
<DasEi> FriGiN: k, that's just an extracautious idea, backup the working mbr, case things go wrong, so win is still intact; as I got you you got a grub now with win, but not ubu working
<FriGiN> does it matter that /sda5 and /sda6 are my nix and swap?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: oh. Any way to switch over to metacity?
<theadmin> FriGiN: Most likely yes
<FriGiN> ok then i killed swap too ..
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: try it with the usual: metacity --replace
<paranoid_pedlar> theadmin, yes there is
<paranoid_pedlar> no need for that parsnip
<FriGiN> back ancient years ago you should have put your swap to 2x your phys mem.. still the case?
<theadmin> Can i force WUBI to install grub to MBR and NOT to the Ubuntu pseudo-partition?
<DasEi> FriGiN: no, ubu installs wherever you like it, but to resize, spaces have to be next to each other
<CrustyBarnacle> FriGin: You need >= RAM to Hibernate/Suspend
<paranoid_pedlar> theadmin, install compiz fusion icon
<DasEi> FriGiN: for hibernating it is important , if you got more then enough ram, don't really need swap that big
<zetheroo> DasEi: ok ... one repeating error is to do with bluez and the other is X
<paranoid_pedlar> theadmin, good for when you want to play a game, or an app is acting funny
<theadmin> paranoid_pedlar: compiz is of no good for 512 megs of RAM
<DasEi> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<FriGiN> well i got 2gb of ram.. so im thinkin a 2048 swap instead of 888 that the installer originally placed.
<paranoid_pedlar> theadmin, I thought you wanted to switch to non composite, this package allows that
<DasEi> zetheroo: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com  /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<paranoid_pedlar> on/off
<drizzt_> and my font's look to washed out whats wrong with them?
<theadmin> DasEi: you missed -i
<DasEi> FriGiN: yep, at 2 gig systemram, I'd place a swap also apart from suspend
<zetheroo> DasEi: I found the errors in syslog
<theadmin> DasEi: zetheroo: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com -i /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<Roasted> Anybody know how I can sync two thunderbird calendars together on my ubuntu laptop and ubuntu desktop?
<FriGiN> DasEi: how do you mean place a swap also apart from suspend
<researcher1> where can I find the easy tutorial for DHCP Server controlled TCp/IP network?
<researcher1> Im learning Networking
<DasEi> FriGiN: swap is needed if apps consumed the ram, 2 gigs are not too less, but are reachable by heavy usage
<FriGiN> DasEi: yup understand that. but you said apart.. so another swap space?
<DasEi> FriGiN: in spite of was meant
<DasEi> no other swap
<meatbun> which is a good terminal based/ssh irc client?
<FriGiN> DasEi: so one single 2048 swap and a 60019 working part should be sufficient is what your telling me correct?
<DasEi> FriGiN: yes
<meatbun> or should i say, that is popular now?
<meatbun> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<FriGiN> DasEi: awesome thy
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: irssi
<gaurav> can any body help me in installing apache in karmic kola
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: or weechat afaik
<DasEi> FriGiN: just pick a empty usb stick, boot live, get it done
<FriGiN> ok one last stupid question...
<gaurav>  can any body help me in installing apache in karmic kola
<ActionParsnip> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DasEi> FriGiN: go ahead
<nightsjammies> what do I need to open up an .so file?
<zetheroo1> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398617/
<abhinav> !apache | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: please see above
<FriGiN> once i have all my stuff ported over to the nix parts how i can i drop the win7 partition..
<nightsjammies> and is there anyone else in here running lucid lynx?
<zetheroo1> DasEi: that's the syslog btw
<ActionParsnip> nightsjammies: tits a lib or plugin most likely but in Linux the file extension doesn't mean much in terminal
<paranoid_pedlar> someone want to help me with compiling glade3 with git in karmic?
<abhinav> nightsjammies: .so is a binary file (library). Why do you want to open it ?
<bazhang> nightsjammies, its in #ubuntu+1
<aurilliance> nightsjammies, #ubuntu+1
<aurilliance> ^
<nightsjammies> for the rhythmbox video plugin
<gaurav> thanks dude
<DasEi> FriGiN: you can do it later, either have an extra data partiton there, or , if you put the nix-partition (root) as you called it, next to it, can enlarge the ubuntu-one to that space
<FriGiN> DasEi: tyvm thats what i had thought.. just been so long since i did anything in linux i feel like a newborn all over.
<pepper_haze> I have a question
<DasEi> FriGiN: be welcome
<nightsjammies> so then how do I open it up?
<pepper_haze> after some time of play of a game, my screen minimizes, why is that??????
<abhi_nav> hey abhinav i please read my pm
<pepper_haze> like it goes from full screen, to a window
<zetheroo1> DasEi: could this be the issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/398618/
<drizzt_> is there some spellchecker which support unicode?
<paranoid_pedlar> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SpawsdzW
<pepper_haze> When I play a game, after a period of time, my game goes from full screen, it minimizes to a window,
<pepper_haze> why is that?
<gaurav>  can any body help me in installing apache in karmic kola ? and how to use that paste bin
<paranoid_pedlar> pepper_haze, it's a feature, and it's probably because of your keyboard
<pepper_haze> well, I haven't hit anything on my keyboard
<abhi_nav> gaurav: go to pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste your text there click on continue. and come here and give that address and some one interested wll go to that address read your text
<pepper_haze> what is the key to go back to full screen?
<DasEi> zetheroo.I'm still 'consuming syslog; do you run any bluetooth devices at all ?
<ActionParsnip> pepper_haze: maybe a shortcut to minimise all is enabled
<abhi_nav> pepper_haze: which game?
<pepper_haze> all games
<paranoid_pedlar> wouldn't double click make it full screen?
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: er.... irssi... only for linux... any popular free, ones for windows?
<gaurav> where to paste that code
<gaurav> plz
<gaurav> dude i am not understanding
<pepper_haze> When I play tiny and big, and when I play savage XR, and when I play blood frontier
<gaurav> plz make me undersatnd
<paranoid_pedlar> meatbun, weechat. when you're done you can help me install mine :D
<pepper_haze> and other games
<DasEi> zetheroo: yes, lines 3605 and following, seems gdm is misconfigured
<meatbun> paranoid_pedlar: lol
<drizzt_> meatbun, irssi worls on windows
<ubuntu_> hi!  i'm using an ubuntu live CD and would like to backup my /home/user folder, but i'm getting permission errors.  can someone please help me figure this out?
<abhi_nav> gaurav: first go to pastebin.ubuntu.com in your broswer
<meatbun> drizzt_: i have to compile it myself?
<gaurav> ya i done that
<soreau> gaurav: Open pastebin.com in your web browser
<DasEi> meatbun:i's in repos
<abhi_nav> sorry gaurav: its http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zetheroo1> DasEi: this machine does not even have BT
<soreau> gaurav: Don't you have firefox working?
<drizzt_> meatbun, there's  a binary on it's site
<zetheroo1> DasEi: is there a way to reconfigure gdm properly?
<DasEi> zetheroosudo apt-get install bum
<DasEi> zetheroosudo1:  apt-get install bum
<DasEi> sudo *
<meatbun> drizzt_: yeah. just like xchat/silver thing. it sucks u know
<gaurav> ya i have done that .firefox is working also page is opened but after opening page what i do
<zetheroo1> DasEi: installing
<abhi_nav> gaurav: now give title in the tab naned Poster:
<zetheroo1> DasEi: installed
<drizzt_> ubuntu_, how are you trying to back it up? do you have superuser permissions?
<DasEi> zetheroosudo1: sudo bum
<abhi_nav> gaurav: then copy paste your text in the box called Content
<DasEi> zetheroosudo1: take out the bluetooth
<zetheroo1> DasEi: the process?
<ubuntu_> drizzt_: thanks for replying.  i started gksu nautilus, and am trying to copy the folder to a usb pen drive.
<zetheroo1> DasEi: there is Bluetooth Service
<zetheroo1> DasEi: is that the one?
<snowrichard> hi
<snowrichard> i'm on my win7 netbook i got today in ubuntu on virtualbox
<DasEi> zetheroosudo1: yes
<abhi_nav> gaurav: done?
<zetheroo1> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> zetheroosudo1: close bum, can optimize there later on (uneeded ones, performance)
<gaurav> what i have to paste
<DasEi> zetheroosudo1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gaurav> dude
<abhi_nav> gaurav: ohhhh
<abhi_nav> gaurav: wait
<zetheroo1> DasEi: nothing to update
<ubuntu_> drizzt_: it says "Error while copying. The folder "blah blah" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it."
<gaurav> kk abhinav thanks for helping me
<abhi_nav> gaurav: who told you to use pastebin? generaly we use pastebin to paste multiline text
<zetheroo> DasEi: rebooting ... screen shut off again!!!
<DasEi> zetheroo:  don't run it, note it : sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<gaurav> boss tell me how to install apcahe server in karmic kola
<abhi_nav> gaurav: that previous messages doesnt help? by ubottu?
<abhi_nav> !apache | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abhi_nav> gaurav: when talking to somene use nick so that he wll know that to whome you are talking, please
<DasEi> zetheroo: this will erase current gdm including config and re-install it, also, which g-card has the lappi and is there a driver installed ?
<abhi_nav> :(
<zetheroo> DasEi: ATI ... Radeon
<DasEi> zetheroo: but you didn't install an additional driver ?
<zetheroo> DasEi: no .. it never needed one ... compiz and all works out of the box
<DasEi> zetheroo: compiz could be another reason
<zetheroo> DasEi: its wanting to remove ubuntu-desktop with that command
<DasEi> zetheroo: up again ?
<zetheroo> DasEi: should I let it?
<DasEi> no...
<ubuntu_> drizzt_: nevermind, i think i got it..turns out i needed to have permission to access /home - the all folders within it are mine as well.  thanks'
<zetheroo> DasEi: yes its back up ...
<DasEi> as said that cmd was to note, not to be issued from within x
<zetheroo> DasEi: I was about to do that command to reinstall gdm
<zetheroo> oh I see
<zetheroo> where should i do it then?
<DasEi> zetheroo: great you got a second line; on lappi : sudo init 1
<wazzaaaaa> hi all noob question perhaps , is there a diff btw vi and gedit?
<zetheroo> DasEi: second line?
<aurilliance> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<zetheroo> DasEi: I did that command and now have a black screen ... not off ... just black
<DasEi> zetheroo: you choosed netroot and ran that cmd ?
<zetheroo> DasEi: netroot?
<greezmunkey> lo
<DasEi> zetheroo: or did sudo init 1 gave you a black screen ?
<zetheroo> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> karmic ?
<zetheroo> DasEi: sudo init 1 gave me a black screen - not off ... and yes Karmic
<zetheroo> DasEi: should I reboot ?
<DasEi> zetheroo: reboot again, press left shift (or esc, unlikely), boot into recovery mode
<rohanroy> Does anyone know how to route all my network traffic through a connected PPTP VPN network? (im in ubuntu server, no gui... gotta use the command line.)
<rohanroy> Also, I'm in a virtual machine, behind a nat router and cable modem.
<rohanroy> In windows, it's easy, nothings required, it's default, (as is mac,) but it seems so ridiculously hard in linux
<StopSign> sudo  givemesomeskills
<zetheroo> DasEi: how do you boot into recovery mode ... I don't get a grub menu because I only have Ubuntu install on here
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: mna ip route
<DasEi> zetheroo: reboot again, press left shift after "beep"
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: do you mean man?
<ActionParsnip> rohanroy: its only hard because its alien to you, windows is hard for me
<zetheroo> DasEi: booted straight into X again
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: Not knowing what you have set up, setting your PPTP interface as your default gate should do it.
<ActionParsnip> rohanroy: dont forget with the automatic stuff you lose a lot of configurability ;)
<zetheroo> DasEi: trying again
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: I have a fully configured, working PPTP VPN installed on a remote server (my windows xp and mac clients connect just fine.)
<zetheroo> DasEi: ok I got the grub menu
<drizzt_> nono it's hard because ubuntu design team is busy with moving window buttons instead of making usable product
<DasEi> zetheroo: second kernel
<drizzt_> ubuntu even cannot share internet by default
<zetheroo> DasEi: 31-19?
<gaurav> how to install apache in karmic kola
<zetheroo> DasEi: and in recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: sure it can, it requires no extra packages installing to share the network
<abhi_nav> gaurav: that previous messages doesnt help? by ubottu?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: I installed ubuntu Jeos on a virtual machine with a bridged adapter and I've successfully connected to the VPN (authenticated, and everything, I can also access VPN connected clients.)
<DasEi> recovery kernel, zetheroo
<abhi_nav> !apache | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abhi_nav> gaurav: when talking to somene use nick so that he wll know that to whome you are talking, please
<crunchbang> hey im installing crunch bang at the moment and there is not a united states option for keybords what should I do
<abhi_nav> :D
<zetheroo> DasEi: ok ... 31-20 recovery mode
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: BUTTT, a traceroute to google.com still shows it leaving my router, to my isp and to google, instead of out of my VPN server.
<DasEi> zetheroo: netroot
<drizzt_> ActionParsnip, it requires DNS daemon which is not installed by default
<zetheroo> DasEi: ok
<abhi_nav> crunchbang: join #crunchbang
<DasEi> !crunchbang | crunchbang, mine had one
<ubottu> crunchbang, mine had one: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: only if you need a dns daemon, you can masquerade connections with iptables quite nicely
<zetheroo> DasEi: will the wireless work here?
<zetheroo> DasEi: or do i need to plug in?
<DasEi> zetheroo: dhclient
<gheddy_zarc> so to install apache we need to install LAMP abhi_nav ? I wanna share a network with a few ubuntu & xp machines
<zetheroo> DasEi: plug in? ... LAN?
<abhi_nav> gheddy_zarc no
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: here's a forum I made on ubuntuforums, if you have a moment, can you look at it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434841
<DasEi> zetheroo: will have to plug at this stage
<Karmic> gheddy no a lamp server does not need to be installed to use apache only
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: looking
<abhi_nav> gheddy_zarc if you only want apache then install apache only
<drizzt_> ActionParsnip, of course you need DNS daemon because otherwise LAN computer will not be able to resolve addresses
<zetheroo> DasEi: oh ok.... No working leases ... etc ... it was only scanning eth* devices :(
<zetheroo> DasEi: can i get it to rescan?
<DasEi> zetheroo: dhclient
<DasEi> zetheroo: ctrl-c to stop the old one
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: paste the output of "ip route" (sans quotes)
<abhi_nav> gaurav: gheddy_zarc: sudo apt-get install apache doesnt that working?
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: if the IP for the DNS is external to the LAN it will be used, you can use any public dns and the router wil push the request out to the lan. a dns daemon is not required, its just a nice thing to have
<ActionParsnip> push out to the www* sorry
<gaurav> what is nick
<ActionParsnip> !nick | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<abhi_nav> gaurav: your nick is gaurav. my  nick is abhi_nav etc
<DasEi> gaurav is your nick
<drizzt_> ActionParsnip, how LAN computers will know which DNS server is used by gateway?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: One sec, installing SSH so I can actually copy the output (was using vrdp up until now.)
<gaurav> kk
<chelz> drizzt_: computers usually default to using their gateway as a dns server. gateways therefore usually have their own dns servers, which query ISP gateways
<gaurav> plz dude a easy process to install apache in karmic kola
<DasEi> drizzt_: /etc/resolv.conf
<gaurav> plz abhi_nav help
<gaurav> me in regarding this
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: you put the www based dns (8.8.8.8 for example in the resolv.conf file or network manager config of the clients
<zetheroo1> back
<abhi_nav> gaurav: hmm yah like that
<chelz> gaurav: goolging for guides on how to setup a LAMP server is what you want
<abhi_nav> gaurav: you want only apache or lamp?
<DasEi> zetheroo1: in x lappi I assume
<wazzaaaaa> gaurav , use synaptic   type in apache in the search click and apply.
<zetheroo1> DasEi: I am on my good lappy ;)
<DasEi> .. in x
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: like i said, its not absolutley needed
<zetheroo1> DasEi: yes
<gaurav> anything which help in php easyily so that i use connection between server and php
<zetheroo1> DasEi: the other one is still in recovery mode
<zetheroo1> DasEi: how can I get it to rescan for networks
<wazzaaaaa> gaurav , you need LAMP ....
<drizzt_> So I need to search the Web first for some 3rd party DNS server's IP in order to use my computer? Great usability
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9002320#post9002320
<DasEi> zetheroo1: k, other approach, will use zetheroo in  a second again
<gaurav> kk how to install lamp
<gaurav> tell
<wazzaaaaa> get apache , php and mysql from synaptic and your all set
<DasEi> zetheroo1: ctrl+alt+F1
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: its an option and is completelyfeasible
<zetheroo1> DasEi: but I have not reinstalled gdm yet
<abhi_nav> !lamp | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DasEi> zetheroo1: ctrl+alt+F1
<abhi_nav> gaurav follow that link and go to that page and read instruction
<zetheroo1> DasEi: did not do anything ... I am still in recovery mode
<DasEi> zetheroo1:you're confusing.. x or terminal/recoveryconsole ?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: Let me know if theres anything else you need
<gaurav> that is link is temopry unavailable abni_nav
<zetheroo1> DasEi: sorry ... I have 2 machines here ... one I am on chatting with you ... and the one that has the issues ... the one with the issues is in recovery mode :)
<drizzt_> I will dig that log somewhere so people knew that Linux can resolve DNS requests by libastral
<gaurav> dude can u tell me how to install apache
<gaurav> abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> gaurav: sudo apt-get install apache
<gaurav> kk
<abhi_nav> gaurav: see if this helps: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<DasEi> zetheroo1: so I missed the 1 then ,( zetheroo1<<)
<zetheroo1> DasEi: I have no idea why my nick here is zetheroo1 .. :P ...
<DasEi> zetheroo1: irc-related;; well .. got a network now on lappi ?
<zetheroo1> DasEi: usually it's always just zetheroo ... but now its changed to zetheroo1 ...
<zetheroo1> wierd
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: you can speed up web browsing by installing dnsmasq on your desktop pc and adding 127.0.0.1 to your list of dns servers, keeps ip resolutions local so they don't have to keep going out to the web each time
<zetheroo1> DasEi: yes, LAN pluggen in
<zetheroo1> plugged
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: makes ip resolution take 0ms rather than 40
<DasEi> zetheroo1: dhclient
<zetheroo1> DasEi; ok
<zetheroo1> DasEi: connected
<gaurav> thanks abhi_nav its working installing process is stared .........
<abhi_nav> gaurav: hmmm good
<gaurav> how to install php in karmic kola
<DasEi> zetheroo1: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm --dry-run      (it will simulate it )
<chelz> gaurav: read that guide
<DasEi> zetheroo1: answer yes, desktop to be removed ?
<abhi_nav> gaurav: you follows that last link I gave you. all lamp is instructed there
<zetheroo1> DasEi: done
<drizzt_> OMG so the Ubuntu doesn't cache DNS results withput installing extra software? it's getting better
<DasEi> zetheroo1: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm
<gaurav> can u give me again abhi_nav if u dont mind for installion of php
<abhi_nav> gaurav: see if this helps: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<zetheroo1> DasEi: yes to removing all this stuff?
<zetheroo1> DasEi: ubuntu-desktop ... and others
<DasEi> zetheroo1: should just be gdm, no then
<drizzt_> BTW how can I bridge two adapters in Ubuntu?
<gaurav> thanks dude very thanks sry for irritating u abhi_nav
<drizzt_> I want to make a bridge between lo and wlan0
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: you need to replace your current default route with one that uses ppp0, but be prepared for outages until you get it right
<abhi_nav> gaurav: never be sorry.
<abhi_nav> gaurav: to anyone
<DasEi> zetheroo1: sudo apt-get install gdm
<zetheroo1> DasEi: hmm ok...
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: how do i do that?
<abhi_nav> gaurav: you are from where?
<zetheroo1> DasEi: already installed
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: I'm not a total noob, but when it comes to networking, i'm clueless :(
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: unless you accidentally shoot their wife dead
<DasEi> zetheroo1: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: haa haa ha :D :) ;)
<zetheroo1> DasEi: ok done
<Monona> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gaurav> india
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: well, once you get the mechanics of it figured out manually, you add the appropriate commands to your ip-up / ip-down scripts. Are you running irc from within your virtual machine?
<gaurav> abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> gaurav: areee yaarr I know that India. I am asking about city
<gaurav> kk delhi
<DasEi> zetheroo1: I wonder wherever compiz could cause it, as the ati support is still bad, which card is it ?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: No, from my mac on the same network (not connected to vpn.)
<gaurav> u from
<abhi_nav> gaurav: me from Mumbai
<gaurav> can i take ur email id if u dont mind
<abhi_nav> gaurav: you got my pm?
<gaurav> abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> gaurav: you got my pm?
<gaurav> pm?
<ori> can someone tell me what the command is for the 'force quite' icon? I'd to use a shortcut for it
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: I've already added a route command to access other clients connected to the vpn according to this page: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/routing.phtml#client-to-lan
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: and that has worked... so i'm determined to get the rest working.
<abhi_nav> gaurav: see there wll be one more tab near to ubuntu tab named abhi_nav
<zetheroo1> DasEi: Rad Mob 7500 ... have been using Ubuntu on this machine for over a year ... and this issue started yesterday
<ActionParsnip> ori: xkill   if you mean quit, xkill can be used to force kill applications
<sekyourbox> Why is CTRL+c not working in my terminals? 9.10
<ori> actionparsnip i where do i type that?
<DasEi> zetheroo1: and no agressive savings set in bios ?
<ActionParsnip> sekyourbox: someone was asking that a while back, ctrl+shift+c will copy
<ActionParsnip> ori: press alt+f2
<soreau> zetheroo1: Can you restate your problem?
<zetheroo1> DasEi: have not changed anything in there since we put Ubuntu on it ...
<sekyourbox> ActionParship, i want to kill a session
<DasEi> soreau: screens turns off irresponsible
<zetheroo1> soreau: screen turns off randomly ...
<ori> actionparsnip gotcha. thanx
<ActionParsnip> sekyourbox: oh, i thought you mean a troublesome app
<wazzaaaaa> sekyourbox , a session or a process?
<Pokeruler> night
<soreau> zetheroo1: you're using karmic with regular updates? (no extra repos)
<DasEi> zetheroo1: exit
<ActionParsnip> ori: you can kill background apps using kill if you know the applications name or PID
<sekyourbox> well a process, but its connecting to a session.. I poisned my dns cache with netcat lol
<DasEi> zetheroo1: resume...
<zetheroo1> soreau: yes ... one extra repo for Ubuntu Tweak ...
<ori> actionparsnip u know that game warzone 2100?
<DasEi> zetheroo1:log in
<DasEi> zetheroo1:sudo gdm restart
<zetheroo1> DasEi: ok
<soreau> zetheroo1: I think you should try again with newer kernel and drivers, probably easiest to do with lucid
<AnirbanHazra> how can I download files in shell from a remote ubuntu server. P.S. : The files are not in /var/www dir. i.e. not http / FTP accessable.
<ori> actionparsnip when i leave it, the computer freezes, and i cant do anything other than restart. I'll try it now
<ActionParsnip> ori: very well
<ActionParsnip> ori: alt+k+backspace  try disabling your screensaver before playing it
<soreau> zetheroo1: There has been a lot of work in both kernel and user space components for the radeon driver since the release of karmic
<DasEi> AnirbanHazra: scp, if ssh is supported, or rsync
<zetheroo1> soreau: try what again? Fresh install?
<Slart> AnirbanHazra: setup sshfs?
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: first remove your default route via 192.168.1.1 (eth0) like this: sudo route delete default gw 192.168.1.1, then sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1, after the pptp is in place.
<ori> actionparsnip ok
<AnirbanHazra> DasEi: SSH is supported ...
<kuros> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on a PowerEdge 2500 server via PXE. It works fine until near the end, right after it installs extra packages, and it suddenly stops and displays a grey screen with a bunch of text on it...
<zetheroo1> soreau: this is karmic ... fully updated
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: but, be prepared to reverse this if you lose communications
<artinstartin> how can i put gnome into autostart to solve the lucid update bug i need some human assistance thank you
<kuros> It has things lke /usr/lib/locale/en_us_utf/LC_IDENTIFICATION and /lib/id-2.9.so written on it. Does anyone know what is going wrong?
<DasEi> AnirbanHazra: rsync is very comfortable then
<soreau> zetheroo1: I know. I'm saying that's roughly six months old and a lot has happened in that time :)
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: Should I delete the current default route BEFORE i connect to the vpn?
<ori> actionparsnip it looks like disabling the screensaver did it... why?
<zetheroo1> DasEi: screen is off :P
<AnirbanHazra> DasEi: Can u give me little bit details abt it , how to do it ?
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: you can try that, and see if you can get the vpn up, I kind of doubt that will work though...Let me check a few things...
<linshine> leave
<zetheroo1> DasEi: what about reconfiguring X? would that matter?
<DasEi> AnirbanHazra: basic syntax is like copy , rsync [OPTION...] [USER@]HOST:SRC... [DEST]
<DasEi> man rsync
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: Can't connect to VPN after I delete the default route
<researcher1> is it possible to view the network made between DHCP Server  and its clients? As we see in windows network?
<Consul_Falx> ey
<sekyourbox> How do you buffer to the right in terminal? (so you dont have to expand the window?
<ActionParsnip> ori: screensaver screwing stuff up maybe, not sure
<Consul_Falx> can I write from ISO images using KDE?
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: I figured that would happen, like I said in my previous post.
<Consul_Falx> ActionParsnip: porning :)
<Consul_Falx> &re: MorphyNOR
<Consul_Falx> morning
<ActionParsnip> Consul_Falx: working
<Consul_Falx> damn, a bad typo
<aurilliance> I want to store some terminal text in a temporary variable, It won't work if I try "lsusb | $tmp" how can I do this?
<DasEi> zetheroo1: would be another try, if no changes occured, but seems to be gdm from the log
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: sudo ip route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Slart> aurilliance: tried    tmp=`lsusb`   ?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: Ya, I added it back, i'm so puzzled by this! none of the guides online covered this nuance.
<aurilliance> Slart, thanks :)
<DasEi> AnirbanHazra: rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir /this/dir
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: It's simple, you are using the Internet to reach the destination IP in order to set the tunnel up, if you remove the default gw first the tunnel cannot be set up.
<Monona> I installed the nVidia driver and now my desktop goes nowhere after the Ubuntu splash screen.  How do I fix this from a live CD?  I'm running Hardy, with a nVidia Corporation G72 GeForce 7300 LE.
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: right. so what order should i do it in?
<artinstartin> can u isue the live usb of lucid to put the gnome-panel in the start up to fix the latest upgrade bug?
<DasEi> zetheroo1: way is : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then log off and back in, case it persists
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: you will have to add the route statements into your ip-up script, that gets executed once the tunnel is established.
<soreau> Monona: mount the file system then edit xorg.conf and set Driver "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<ActionParsnip> Monona: you can chroot and remove the nvidia driver using apt-get or create an xorg.conf file to force the system to use vesa driver
<Monona> soreau: How do I do that?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: Can I just add them manually from the command line, after I establish the link?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: just to test it out
<soreau> ! mount | Monona
<ubottu> Monona: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: yes, but you will probably kill your tunnel a few times whilst working on it :)
<casemods> can anyone help me with wubi? I have ubuntu mounted with power iso but it says there is no disk in teh drive
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: Is there a specific order I can do it in to prevent it? the same order I would do them in the script?
<Guest40997> how to register nick?
<Guest40997> O.o
<ActionParsnip> casemods: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<casemods> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> !register | Guest40997
<ubottu> Guest40997: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: that's where the testing comes in, I was checking some docs here for you, give me a sec...
<ActionParsnip> casemods: then how do you know the iso is complete and error free?
<sekyourbox> Ctrl+c wasnt working because I had it as a copy shortcut.. oops
<Monona> soreau: I'm getting 503 errors from help.ubuntu.com
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: Thank you in advance...
<Monona> ActionParsnip:  I would like to use the nVidia driver, since I can, unless it's too much hassle.
<zetheroo1> DasEi: I saw that bluez error again in syslog ... so i went to System > Preferences > Startup Applications and disabled it there ... we'll see
<casemods> ActionParsnip: everything seems to be there
<ActionParsnip> casemods: mean nothing, get it checked
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | casemods
<ubottu> casemods: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Monona: you may need an xorg.conf file to get the driver going
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: Question, what did you do to establish the PPTP tunnel?
<soreau> Monona: For example, if your linux root partition is the only one on the first hard drive, it will likely be called /dev/sda1. Then you can mount it with 'mount /dev/sda1 /mount/point/directory' then you can access that directory as the root of your file system on the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Monona: here is mine: http://pastebin.com/LmaPEL0P
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: sudo pon <the_name_my_connection> && tail -f /var/log/messages
<greezmunkey> lagged
<greezmunkey> roh, ok you did it manually - good
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: (stick tab key)
<Monona> soreau: Ok, let me try that.
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: not sure what that means
<Monona> ActionParsnip:
<Monona> How do I figure out what goes in the xorg.conf?
<artinstartin> ctrl + alt+t does not bring up the console in lucid so i can upgrade the bug fixes, what to do?
<soreau> Monona: mount the file system then edit xorg.conf and set Driver "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<soreau> ! lucid | artinstartin
<ubottu> artinstartin: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<artinstartin> thx
<Monona> soreau: What should I set the mount point to?
<soreau> Monona: An empty directory your user has permissions to
<casemods> can anyone help? trying to use wubi to install an iso of latest ubuntu amd64 or something (it's the one that wubi was automatically downloading) it says no disk in drive about 10 times
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: What type of machine terminates the other end of your PPTP link?
<ghoztkar> hola
<ghoztkar> XD
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: ubuntu 8.04 server (its a VPS.) my windows xp and mac clients connect just fine over the same PPTP link with the same credentials.
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: So i know it's supposed to work, If i could just mimic what my mac does when I check the "route all traffic" checkbox.
<Monona> soreau: I'm using a livecd of Mythbuntu, since that's all I've got, and I'm a little confused about how the filesystem works from the livecd.
<Monona> I haven't used xfce, and I don't really know how to find my actual harddrive from the livecd.
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: ok, one more question, why whould you want your general internet traffic to traverse the tunnel, rather than to use your local Internet connection?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: torrenting
<soreau> Monona: Look at the output of 'ls -l /dev/sd*'
<Nagato> hello. can anybody help me install sk98lin driver?
<thedark> Hello everyone
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: got it. I'll play with a few things here, and get back to you.
<GilgameshGT-R> yo..
<GilgameshGT-R> is this the right place to ask for help with ubuntu?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: I followed this too: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/routing.phtml#all-to-tunnel
<GilgameshGT-R> O.o
<thedark> I am having trouble figuring out how to record audio directly from my soundcard
<erpo> !ask | GilgameshGT-R
<ubottu> GilgameshGT-R: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<truth> mom do u see me?
<Monona> soreau: So, it should be the first one on that list (/dev/sda)?  And then I can just set the mount point as /mnt or something like that?
<truth> ok press enter
<thedark> in Audacity I choose capture and make sure that all the audio channels are unmuted
<ori> http://scfire-ntc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1006
<soreau> Monona: Yes
<thedark> In sound recorder, I only have the option to record from "capture", but all I get is static
<thedark> I can record from a mic, usb or jack, no problem
<soreau> Monona: sda is the first hard drive. sda1 is the first partition on the first hard drive
<thedark> but I can't record audio directly from the soundcard
<thedark> any advice?
<greezmun1ey> rohanroy:
<obscurant1st> while i am trying to remove some folders which was present in my windows installation it says "operation not supported", is there any means by which i can delete them?
<rocket16> rohanroy: From India?
<greezmun1ey> rohanroy:  please paste your ip route with the tunnel up one more time.
<Monona> soreau: So it tells me "/dev/sda already mounted."  How do I find xorg.conf, then?
<rohanroy> greezmun1ey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9002320#post9002320
<rohanroy> rocket16: yup
<soreau> Monona: Just type 'mount' to see where it's mounted
<rocket16> rphanroy: Great! Me too, :)
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<greezmun1ey> rohanroy: try this: sudo ip route add default dev ppp0
<unop> greezmun1ey, missing -net or -host
<ndutz> how to install Flash Player?
<unop> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<unop> ndutz, ^^ install that package
<Monona> ﻿soreau: /dev/sda1 on /mnt type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<greezmunkey> ip route add default gw dev ppp0
<greezmunkey> sorry
<ndutz> thanks unop ^^
<soreau> Monona: So what does 'ls /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf' say?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: Should I delete the old gw first?
<ori> Question: where does all the browsing history save to on  my hard drive?
<ndutz> I use Jaunty, how to search a package only for jaunty?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: I get this error: "Error: either "to" is duplicate, or "gw" is a garbage.
<rohanroy> 
<unop> ori, depends on the browser you use?
<ori> unop: firefox
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<obscurant1st> while i am trying to remove some folders which was present in my windows installation it says "operation not supported", is there any means by which i can delete them?
<soreau> ndutz: apt-cache search or packages.ubuntu.com
<ndutz> oke soreau :)
<ndutz> Ok
<Xyverz> good evening
<thedark> in the volume control device menu, I can choose from: Capture: HDA Intel - ALC268 Analog (PulseAudio Mixer), Capture: Monitor of HDA Intel - ALC268 (PulseAudio Mixer),  Playback: HDA Intel - ALC268 Analog (PulseAudio Mixer), Realtek ALC268 (OSS Mixer), HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<unop> ori, under the ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/ directory then
<thedark> I have no idea how to configure these so that I can record from the soundcard
<ndutz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joschi> obscurant1st: provide details and a proper error description
<unop> rohanroy,  drop the 'gw' keyword
<ndutz> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in karmic
<unop> ndutz, you can /query the bot in private
<gaurav> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'gaurav'@'localhost' (using password: NO) i getting this error while opening the sql
<rabbit1> how to check my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<ori> unop thanx
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: I have a PPTP that I use to access work. Normally my general Internet traffic does not route over the tunnel, but I issued that, and was able to send all traffic over..
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: I removed the 'gw' per unop 's advice, and it went through... However, when i traceroute google.com, it doesn't do anything, bunch of * * *s
<ndutz> Ok unop
<greezmunkey> rohanroy: look at the output of ip route
<unop> gaurav, that's a sign of an invalid password.
<ndutz> rabbit1: uname -a
<ori>  ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/ directory then
<rabbit1> ndutz: i got it in forum :)
<gaurav> but i dont set any password
<gaurav> so what i do
<Monona> ﻿soreau: No such file or directory
<unop> gaurav,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-common
<rabbit1> ndutz: Linux rabbit 2.6.24-27-generic #1 SMP Mon Feb 22 19:00:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<thedark> ok, here is the one line version: When I try to record with SoundRecorder, I just get static, how can I fix this?
<soreau> Monona: Does 'ls /mnt' say anything?
<AntiBot> gnome is freezing up on me randomly, what's the solution to this? or rather, what's the problem?!
<truth> unop: this is ori. how do i get to ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/ directory then?
<Keelia> unop: this is ori. how do i get to ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/ directory then?
<rohanroy> greezmunkey: I've PMed you the output after performing that command AFTER connecting to the VPN
<Monona> ﻿soreau: Yeah, it's my home filesystem.  Turns out it was actually /dev/sda5.  There's just no xorg.conf in /etc/X11.  Should I just make one?
<unop> ori1, truth, cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/;  #then type  ls  you'll see one or more   *.default directories one of them is your profile directory.
<ori1> unop, thanx
<jadakren> thedark, when you goto the preferences in soundrecorder and view volume control do you see an input tab ?
<soreau> Monona: If there's no xorg.conf file defining nvidia, the nvidia driver is not even being loaded and thus it not the problem. Make sure you open the file as root with sudo /path/to/xorg.conf
<jadakren> thedark, file > open volume control
<soreau> Monona: er, sudo gedit /path/to/xorg.conf
<PeterParker> hello this is the buddhist version of ubuntu finaly out http://zenix-os.net/
<hipitihop> adduser fails with "cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.:" 'lsof | grep /etc/passwd' returns nothing, any suggestions ?
<unop> hipitihop, are you running adduser as root? using sudo?
<Monona> soreau:  What's the xfce equivalent of gedit?
<jadakren> Monona, there isn't one really... leafpad and mousepad are pretty basic
<soreau> Monona: hmm.. maybe you can install gedit or use nano
<iceroot> Monona: you can install gedit on xfce4
<jadakren> Monona, i suppose you could try geany
<chelz> hipitihop: this might solve the problem, instead of rm, you might do mv though: sudo rm /etc/*.lock
<thedark> there are two tabs
<hipitihop> unop, yes
<soreau> Monona: Oh yea, try mousepad
<thedark> Recording and Sound Theme
<jadakren> thedark, view the input tab please.
<unop> hipitihop, is the filesystem read-only?
<PeterParker> hello this is the buddhist version of ubuntu finaly out http://zenix-os.net/
<Hardikar> hello I want to change grub resolution to 1600x900 how do i do it
<jadakren> thedark, do you see input volume and a meter ?
<hipitihop> unop, no .. chelz, you may be onto something, usingls, I see /etc/passwd.lock and /etc/shadow.lock
<iceroot> Hardikar: grub-resolution?
<Hardikar> yes
<ori1> unop, im sorry, im in /home/truth/.mozilla/firefox/ and dont understand what to do from here?
<iceroot> Hardikar: grub is a boot-loader using tty1
<unop> ori1,  try   cd *.default
<thedark> yes
<Hardikar> what does that mean?
<hipitihop> chelz, both *.lock files created same time
<Darkyyy> how do i kill a process
<jadakren> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> Darkyyy: kill pid
<iceroot> Darkyyy: killall processname
<Monona> ﻿soreau: Ok, so sudo mousepad /path/to/xorg.conf.  I'm doing this from the home directory of the livecd.  Should I navigate to my actual hard drive in /mnt?
<ori1> unop, type it in, or look for it?
<jadakren> thedark, increase the input volume past the 'unamplified' line and tap the mic... does the input level meter change ?
<unop> ori1, type it in
<soreau> Monona: Not if you specify the full real path
<thedark> I am not using a mic
<hipitihop> chelz, is there any risk removing lock files ?
<Darkyyy> it's a wine app
<thedark> I want to record directly from the soundcard
<Hardikar> iceroot: what does that mean?
<jadakren> thedark, this is your problem then.
<Darkyyy> how do i find the pid
<thedark> I can record from the mic without a problem
<thedark> I know it is my problem, lol... I cam here to ask for help
<ori1> unop, either i dont know what im doing or its not working...
<thedark> is it impossible to record from the soundcard in Ubuntu?
<jadakren> !enter | thedark
<ubottu> thedark: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop> ori1, what's happening?
<iceroot> Hardikar: that i dont know what you want to do. do you want to set a new resolution to the terminal which you see at boot?
<Monona> ﻿soreau: So it should be "sudo mousepad /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<thedark> Sorry, my mistake
<abhi_nav> gaurav: you there?
<soreau> Monona: Yes
<eri> hi i need help to configure a wireless network via consola
<bullgard> What is the command-line command to terminate a running X session and to restart X?
<iceroot> eri: iwconfig
<ori1> unop, i typed it in. Nautilus cannot handle this kind of location.
<iceroot> bullgard: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jadakren> thedark, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277661
<ori> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Hardikar> iceroot: no I hv installed a command line installation but the resolution is 800x600 and it looks ugly on my screen. how do i change it to 1600x900?
<iceroot> Hardikar: that is what i was saying :)
<abhi_nav> just my pidgin crashed and then text editor not opening and all aps crash adn whole comp hangs. all aps crashed why?
<jub369_> any one here that can help me step by step with a php mysql register no one in the php or myql chan can
<unop> ori1, oh, if you're using nautilus -- then just navigate to the directory that ends with 'default' in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<soreau> Monona: But if sda1 is mounted on /mnt and your root file system is sda5, you would obviously want to mount sda5 to another directory and use that path instead
<iceroot> Hardikar: i ever tried to change the resolution of tty1, dont know if it is even possible, so sorry i cant help you
<Hardikar> iceroot: ok......
<eri> iceroot,  iwconfig? i put this command and i don't have opcion to change de configuration
<Hardikar> anyone else who can help me?
<thedark> I have read this thread... it was left unresolved... thanks anyway :(
<iceroot> eri: what do you want to change?
<iceroot> eri: have a look at iwconfig --help
<ori1> unop, ok i see the default file
<soreau> Haraken: Which card do you have?
<bullgard> iceroot: Thank you very much for your help.
<eri> iceroot,  let me see brb
<jub369> any one here that can help me step by step with a php mysql register no one in the php or myql chan can
<Hardikar> Nvidia quadro 280 SD 64MB
<Perilla> Nvidia quadro 280 SD 64MB
<chelz> jub369: what do you mean by register
<iceroot> Hardikar: normally you access the text-based ubuntu with ssh, correct? or are you working at the real machine?
<Hardikar> real machine
<Monona> soreau: No, I unmounted sda1.  Now I'm in xorg.conf, and I want to change nvidia, under "Configured Video Device", to nv?
<jub369> a thing were a user type email user password promo code if i got one and then it sends me info
<gaurav> how can i remove my sol server and my sql completly from my karmic kola
<iceroot> jub369: you want to install php5 and mysql-server?
<soreau> Monona: correct
<eri> iceroot,  i want to config the machine conect to de access point before im login to desktop
<iceroot> gaurav: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<jub369> i got lampp for a php/mysql
<iceroot> gaurav: if the packagesname of the other is sol, use the same purge command with it
<ori1> unop, I'm here: /home/truth/.mozilla/firefox/n2wnm5df.default
<chelz> jub369: try some of these: http://www.google.com/search?q=php+registration+page+mysql
<iceroot> jub369: yes ad the problem?
<jadakren> thedark, i suggest you play with  pulse audio volume control, i was able to set soundrecorders input to monitor just now
<Monona> ﻿soreau: Lowercase nv, yes?
<soreau> Monona: right
<jub369> chelz i have got no elp
<Monona> ﻿soreau: Anything else before I reboot without the livecd?
<chelz> jub369: you're gonna need  to do a lot of reading to do what you want
<chelz> jub369: try the first result in that google search. read it.
<soreau> Monona: make sure to save the file of course..
<gaurav> hwo to remove mysql completely from karmic kola
<chelz> gaurav: sudo apt-get purge mysql
<chelz> gaurav: you really should read   man apt-get
<thedark> pulse audio control? I'll do my best, thanks
<jub369> have didnt work
<webak> siema
<iceroot> gaurav: i already told you how to purge mysql-server  use  sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<jub369> chelz i do lots of research before coming here
<webak> jest tu jakis polak ?
<jub369> i even done youtube
<Monona> soreau: For sure. :-D  Then I'm good to go?
<webak> POLAND :D
<soreau> Monona: If the problem is because of the nvidia driver, then nv should load but without any 3D acceleration. You will have to reinstall the nvidia driver correctly or that
<bazhang> jub369, you mean register to get in the channels?
<soreau> Monona: Or a different version of the driver maybe
<bazhang> webak, /join #ubuntu-pl
<Hardikar> monona: do you hv nvidia quadro nvs 280 SD 64MB
<jeeez> is there anything simpler and quicker than gimp? (like mspaint?)
<Monona> soreau: I'm not worried about 3d, I just wanted to see if I could get better performance from video.  Since I've got the card, why not?
<jadakren> thedark, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/48122/sound_record_monitor_screenshot_bLZ5nb.png
<thedark> the level just stays at a very high level, and all it captures is static, I don't know if that is a clue
<Monona> ﻿soreau: Thanks for the help.  I'm going to reboot and see how it goes.
<soreau> Monona: Yes, the nvidia driver works but it has its bugs and limitations
<webak> Hello.
<webak> I have a problem with Ubu 9.04. Once downloaded the new kernel I can not set visual effects
<jub369> no baz
<soreau> webak: Pastebin the output of compiz from your terminal to pastebin.com
<jadakren> thedark, does sound recorder show up in the recording tab like on my screenshot ?
<jub369> register as a fourm for peeps like you to fill in info then when you hit submit it sends me info to my sql
<Hardikar> is there anyone who can help me I want to change the commandline resoultion to 1600x900
<webak> I have a 8800 GT card Gerofce
<Monona> Hardikar: No, ﻿nVidia Corporation G72 GeForce 7300 LE.
<soreau> Hardikar: What card do you have?
<Hardikar> Quadro nvs 280 sd
<Hardikar> just a min I think I had solved this prob for one friend brb
<thedark> no, it doesn't
<jadakren> thedark, this is one of the first issues to resolve then.
<thedark> okay... and thank you for your help, I do appreciate it
<jadakren> thedark, when you start a music player... does that show up in any of the tabs ?
<Hardikar> monona: whicharch linux do you use? 32 bit or 64 bit
<hipitihop> when I try to switch user or use guest session, the ui switches to blank screen and stays there, any suggestions ?
<thedark> no
<Hardikar> monona: which ubuntu are u using?
<Hardikar> 9.04 or 9.10
<mikhail> hipitihop, the same thing happend once in 9.10
<jadakren> thedark, which music player are you using?
<hipitihop> mikhail, this is 9.10
<thedark> kaffeine
<Hardikar> monona: Hello?
<jadakren> thedark, so you are using kde and not gnome then ?
<hipitihop> mikhail, how did you solve it ?
<catorceavo> i bought a USB dance pad for a game. windows recognizes it immediately under "game controllers" in control panel. ubuntu seems to add a new "event" in /dev/input .. for example, /dev/input/event6. but i don't know how to go from tehre to actually being able to see what buttons are being pressed
<mikhail> hipitihop, no, that was only one time...
<catorceavo> anyone know what i can do?
<mikhail> hipitihop, today, btw
<thedark> no, I am using gnome, I just have Kaffeine installed
<Blended> Hello, is there anything on linux to replace my old windows Bioscrypt VeriSoft Access Manager for my HP laptop finger print reader to login in gnome? I've googled and found it's possibile with thinkfinger; installed it, and looks like it only works with usb finger print readers.
<hipitihop> I have one userid which when clicked on in the login ui, just stays there and never brings up the password prompt, how can I see what is failing
<Hardikar> Monona: try installing the nvidia-glx-185 package
<whl> hello everyone
<thedark> it also doesn't show up when I use Rhythmbox
<siddhantchd> guys need help
<iceroot> !ask | siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<siddhantchd> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 using automatic parition with windows 7 ,,, the space allocated to the sytem is 2.5gb need to extend it as cannot install anything else. how do i extend it
<Monona> Hardikar:  Sorry, was rebooting my desktop.  I'm using Hardy 8.04, 32 bit.
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<Ashok> what is vim
<Gnea> Ashok: a text editor
<Monona> It's working now, so I think I'm going to not install any new potential problems.
<Ashok> what is the difference between halt and shutdown
<^mNotIntelligent> !vim | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<abhi_nav> gaurav: you there?
<Ashok> wr to see the code
<estk> --> /nick Say hi
<^mNotIntelligent> !code | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<rabbit1> Linux rabbit 2.6.24-27-generic #1 SMP Mon Feb 22 19:00:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ashok> abhi_nav: u der
<hipitihop> siddhantchd, have you tried gparted ?
<Ashok> what man stil onlin
<^mNotIntelligent> Ashok, for these simple Qs google
<rabbit1> its 32 or 64 bit? Linux rabbit 2.6.24-27-generic #1 SMP Mon Feb 22 19:00:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<abhi_nav> Ashok: hi
<^mNotIntelligent> Ashok, *google will give you better answers
<siddhantchd> can i use it after i hv installed ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> rabbit1, looks 64 bit
<abhi_nav> Ashok: what happends?
<Ashok> ^mNotintelligent:tx
<siddhantchd> ??
<rabbit1> looks like ?
<Ashok> abhi_nav: nothin
<abhi_nav> Ashok: hmm
<^mNotIntelligent> Ashok, no probs
<siddhantchd> anyone???
<Ashok> abhi_nav:hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<tkmr> siddhantchd: be patient
<abhi_nav> Ashok: :)
<siddhantchd> k
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HorizonXP> so what's the best way for me to carry Ubuntu on my usb stick?
<abhi_nav> siddhantchd: whats your question?
<hipitihop> siddhantchd, gparted allows you to do many things including extending a partition with an os is installed.I would however not suggest shrinking a partition with an installed OS unless you know what you re doing
<bazhang> HorizonXP, unetbootin
<siddhantchd> how to extend the spce in the ubuntu drtive
<siddhantchd> i cant install anything on it
<HorizonXP> i tried the casper-rw persistent storage method, but as soon as I did updates, it filled up my 2gb casper-rw file
<Ashok> abhi_nav: give me irc for java
<abhi_nav> siddhantchd: use gparted, see msg from hipitihop
<abhi_nav> Ashok: #java :P
<tkmr> siddhantchd: If you can't use install gparted into your OS, then download a LiveCD of it
<siddhantchd> i have already installed ubuntu
<siddhantchd> is it possible?
<HorizonXP> bazhang: unetbootin just makes a bootable usb stick from which I can install ubuntu. it's not persistent.
<thedark> I guess you gave up...
<hipitihop> siddhantchd, see your System..Administration menu, gparted may already be installed
<siddhantchd> okie
<siddhantchd> thanx a lot
<bazhang> HorizonXP, you can /msg ubottu usb , or alternatively check pendrivelinux.com
<tkmr> Does GParted come with Ubuntu now?
<rabbit1> ^mNotIntelligent: looks like?
<abhi_nav> tkmr: yes
<abhi_nav> tkmr: in livecd.
<HorizonXP> bazhang: i followed pendrivelinux's method, which worked well up to the point that all installed packages just wrote into the persistent storage, rather than overwrite the existing files in the "iso"
<tkmr> abhi_nav: well bviously on the livecd. I mean once the OS is actuall yinstalled. =P
<hipitihop> can soemone tell me how to debug why a userid locks up login screen when clicked on before even password prompt
<GhostFreeman> How can you pull down just the code from a git repository without creating one?
<HorizonXP> so when i do software updates, i quickly run out of space
<^mNotIntelligent> rabbit1, what exactly you want to know , what is the problem you are facing  ?
<abhi_nav> tkmr: you can install gparted after os is installed
<bazhang> tkmr, once installed you have to apt-get it
<bazhang> HorizonXP, what size usb key
<HorizonXP> bazhang: i have an 8gb key, but the casper-rw is 2gb
<HorizonXP> yes, the easy answer is to make it bigger
<tkmr> Ok. So it doesn't come pre-installed. Right-o. I'm using Arch atm. Just helpful to know when... helping people. =P
<rabbit1> ^mNotIntelligent: no problem at all, need to know its 32 or 64 bit and upgrade to 64 bit lucid end of april
<bazhang> HorizonXP, that is more than big enough imo, even 4gb could do it
<abhi_nav> tkmr: hmmm
<bazhang> rabbit1, its 32 bit
<yudun1989> any body tell me how to see the head texts when I use dumpe2fs?
<HorizonXP> bazhang: well, somehow, after allowing ubuntu to pull the most recent updates, it filled up the 2gb casper-rw
<hipitihop> HorizonXP, I have even had it installed on 2gb, not much space for installs after though
<rabbit1> bazhang: its it detected by i686 ?
<bazhang> rabbit1, 'upgrading' to 64 bit will mean a full reinstall
<HorizonXP> unless I can find an ISO with the most recent updates slipstreamed in
<bazhang> rabbit1, correct
<rabbit1> what will 64 bit look like? can u msg me urs ?
<bazhang> HorizonXP, you may wish to remaster a minimal iso then
<^mNotIntelligent> rabbit1, your os is 32 bit, and you can't do an upgarde from 32 bit to 64 bit, unless you go fro a fresh install
<hipitihop> rabbit1, 64bit will look the same
<bazhang> rabbit1, how much ram
<rabbit1> ok, then, will upload a lucid 64 bit and the make a CD/DVD the install from scratch.... rite? what will happen to my programs later ?
<bazhang> hipitihop, he means the kernel
<sqwertle> I've had little success finding an answer to this elsewhere but I believe it's a fairly simple question: Is there a difference in socket programming in C and in C++?
<rabbit1> bazhang: 2 GB...... i dont have to partition again rite?
<hipitihop> bazhang, ok sorry, that will teach me to but in
<bazhang> rabbit1, no advantage to using 64 bit then
<^mNotIntelligent> rabbit1, 32 bit can handle upto ~3GB and 32bit server edition will easily handle 4GB... so no worries...
<rabbit1> bazhang: will get 4 GB DDR RAM if required,
<bazhang> ^mNotIntelligent, he just needs the linux-generic-pae package for 32bit desktop rabbit1
<bazhang> ^mNotIntelligent, not the server kernel
<bazhang> rabbit1, then install linux-generic-pae to use all 4gb
<^mNotIntelligent> bazhang, yeas rightly said... Physical Addrs Extension supported kernel
<hipitihop> can someone explain if it is possible for different user login sessions can be running different wm e.g. gnome vs kde ?
<rabbit1> bazhang: getting confused here, presently i have 2GB and i can't go for 64 bit
<jadakren> hipitihop, yes.
<rabbit1> bazhang: the i need to get new 4GB DDR RAM, together 6 GB, and then can i go for lucid 64 bit, and i also need to extend my one of the partition, (guess swap)
<^mNotIntelligent> bazhang, even sever edition will do the job... I've been using the "Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-16-server" for making use of all my RAM , 4gigs
<hipitihop> jadakren, so if I have a broken user which will not even go past login screen even prior password prompt ... how can I reset/revert/reinstall a standard gnome session
<Lawanda> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<jadakren> !danger
<Lawanda> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Lawanda> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<FloodBot2> Lawanda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lawanda> Lawanda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hipitihop> jadakren, the broken user initially looked like it had switched to kde and some removal of packages have left it in this state
<^mNotIntelligent> bazhang, server edn kernel internally will make your OS PAE supported , right
<Lawanda> bazhang, server edn kernel internally will make your OS PAE supported , right
<rabbit1> rm is to remove, even a kid knows
<Lawanda> rm is to remove, even a kid knows
<FloodBot2> Lawanda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^mNotIntelligent> ops, please block Lawanda.... spammer !
<rabbit1> bazhang: u got my msg?
<bazhang> ^mNotIntelligent, no need for server kernel just install linux-generic-pae on 32bit
<bazhang> rabbit1, no
<rabbit1> getting confused here, presently i have 2GB and i can't go for 64 bit. the i need to get new 4GB DDR RAM, together 6 GB, and then can i go for lucid 64 bit, and i also need to extend my one of the partition, (guess swap)
<bazhang> rabbit1, just read it, then if you have 6gb sure go for 64bit
<bazhang> rabbit1, do you have a separate home partition
<caffeinated> حيو الشباب
<bazhang> caffeinated, english please
<rabbit1> bazhang: yeap, separate home....
<^mNotIntelligent> bazhang, taht might be a better option , but server kernel does the job... but might be an overkill for this... i've been using it though, without facing any issues..
<sqwertle> Is socket programming in C the same as in C++?
<Ashok> any1 tell me the difference bw halt & shutdown command
<Blended> Hello, is there anything on linux to replace my old windows Bioscrypt VeriSoft Access Manager for my HP laptop finger print reader to login in gnome? I've googled and found it's possibile with thinkfinger; installed it, and looks like it only works with usb finger print readers.
<bazhang> ^mNotIntelligent, at any rate rabbit1 is getting 6gb so going for 64bit
<rabbit1> bazhang: conclusion, can't get 64 bit lucid on 2GB ...... fixed ?
<Ashok> iam able to run halt but whenever iam try to run shutdown they give me run as root
<bazhang> rabbit1, sure go for it, no problems with 64bit
<^mNotIntelligent> bazhang, cool....
<bazhang> Ashok, use sudo
<Gnea> Ashok: that's normal
<abhi_nav> Ashok: yes you do sudo shutdown [option]
<rabbit1> bazhang: on 2 GB?
<bazhang> rabbit1, sure, you said you would get more ram later, so no big deal
<rabbit1> bazhang: ok, kool then, now a days its DDR3, DDR2 is old which i got 1 yr back :)
<bazhang> rabbit1, you can use 64bit no matter the ram if your processor allows it
<bazhang> rabbit1, just pointing out the pluses and minuses
<theadmin> What happened to apt-get's manpage? Where did super cow power go to?
<rabbit1> bazhang: s, i got AMD Athlon X2 64 bit nvidia inbuilt chipset
<Ashok> abhi_nav: i dont have sudo priviladge
<bazhang> Ashok, you dont have sudo privileges?
<abhi_nav> Ashok: then you have to log in as administrator
<rabbit1> bazhang: that will work, no issues there .....
<bullgard> Pidgin 2.6.2 crashes rather often on my Ubuntu 9.10. No other program crashes on my Ubuntu 9.10.  Is this a known phenomenon?
<bazhang> abhi_nav, login as root? are you suggesting that?
<theadmin> bullgard: Update it.
<theadmin> bazhang: He suggets to login as any user in "admin" group
<rabbit1> bazhang: will do this, install lucid 64 on 2GB, if works fine, then no upgrade, if not will get another 4 GB DDR2 RAM, what say ?
<bazhang> rabbit1, sure go for it
<abhi_nav> bullgard: pidgin crashes here just now first time in 9.04
<rabbit1> bazhang: thanks for kill dude
<kuligowski> czesc
<abhi_nav> bullgard: then i have to restart
<bazhang> kuligowski, /join #ubuntu-pl
<meganerd> theadmin: the super cow powers are still there
<bullgard> theadmin: UpdateManager: "Your system is up-to-date." --  Are you a clown or a troll?
<bazhang> bullgard, that language is not acceptable here
<rabbit1> bazhang: how can i find wether the application i am using is 64 or 32 bit ?
<theadmin> bullgard: eh, i dunno, maybe MINE is not up-to-date
<theadmin> bullgard: I last used it two days ago
<bullgard> theadmin: Thank you very much.
<Ashok> what is cat
<bazhang> rabbit1, for example?
<theadmin> bazhang: What language, he didn't swear. I'm not an easily offended type luckily
 * jadakren observes that bullgarde is not aware of ppas.
<bazhang> theadmin, nonetheless not acceptable
<theadmin> Ashok: "Concatenate And Type", a command to print a file to terminal. Also, an animal
<abhi_nav> theadmin: animal?
<Ashok> theadmin: tx man
<rabbit1> bazhang: i use bigfish, so how can i check it is 32 bit or 64 bit, currently my os is 32 bit, so i assume all my app is 32. but in general, how to find the application is 32 or 64 bit?
<theadmin> abhi_nav: animal. I mean, cat... err...
<abhi_nav> theadmin:
<abhi_nav> theadmin: bigfish is animal too
<theadmin> abhi_nav: :D
<tushar> !java
<DasEi> kgs: pm you ?
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<rabbit1> abhinav: no, its big animal :)
<abhi_nav> theadmin: :D
<kgs> DasEi: Sure.
<abhi_nav> rabbit1: :)
<picca> guys, what software would you use for running Windows XP under Ubuntu
<bullgard> abhi_nav: Thank you for your information. So I will do snooping what might be the reason for this crashing.
<Gnea> picca: vmware
<rabbit1> people use wine
<theadmin> picca: Virtualbox
<abhinav> picca: virtualbox
<sqwertle> Is there a difference between programming sockets in C and C++?
<abhi_nav> bullgard: hmmm
<rabbit1> for application,
<picca> thanks Gnea, theadmin , abhi_nav
<rocket16> Hello all. I read that .class files of java can be directly run from terminal, without invoking the java interpreter, using ./sample.class. How to do it?
<joschi> sqwertle: if you use the bsd sockets api in c++: no
<meganerd> picca: Virtualbox... vmware will make you cry... at least I do every day at work :)
<rabbit1> bazhang: i use bigfish, so how can i check it is 32 bit or 64 bit, currently my os is 32 bit, so i assume all my app is 32. but in general, how to find the application is 32 or 64 bit?
<abhinav> !virtualbox | picca
<abhi_nav> picca: he is abhinav, I am abhi_nav. he answer you , not me.
<ubottu> picca: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<theadmin> rocket16: Maybe... try to do that: "chmod +x somefile.class && ./somefile.class"
<picca> meganerd, take it virtualbox is easy to setup
<abhi_nav> picca: haa haa haa ha :D
<joschi> sqwertle: there might be of course a wrapper library for c++
<meganerd> picca: install it, run it
<picca> sorry abhi_nav
<abhinav> abhi_nav: :)
<rocket16> Thanks theadmin, trying that
<picca> lol
<bazhang> rabbit1, what is bigfish? got a link
<theadmin> picca: Very easy, download from virtualbox.org and double-click the deb file
<abhi_nav> picca:  :D
<abhi_nav> abhinav: :-)
<sqwertle> joschi: Would you say that a book for Unix network programming that uses C is a good place to learn sockets for C++?
<rabbit1> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<rabbit1> bazhang: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<picca> hope Oracle continue virtualbox
<rabbit1> bazhang: sorry, misspelled :)
<joschi> sqwertle: if you really want to know the basics, yes.
<theadmin> picca: Well, they already released one version of their own, so they definetly will.
<abhinav> picca: I doubt there is going to be any issue with virtualbox support
<meganerd> picca: so yes it is easy to install.  Vmware can be less than fun, what with all the binary modules.  I am also have a copy of VMWare workstation that I bought myself and have been upgrading dutifullly.  I just finally ditched it for Virtualbox
<rabbit1> picca: where is sa? it is missing.....
<tushar> how to install java for ff
<meganerd> picca: if you don't need USB, the OSE edition that you get via apt (or the GUI front ends) works quite well.
<picca> meganerd, virtualbox it is then .. can't wait to see how XP performs under Ubuntu (don't mind it being slow, as long as i can run it)
<ActionParsnip> !java | tushar
<ubottu> tushar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<rocket16> theadmin: Does chmod command give it the executable permisions? And, it is saying that "Can not execute binary file"
<picca> meganerd, ah, it doesn't support usb then
<abhinav> In addition to what meganerd said, I found vmware slower than virtualbox, and some things like shared folders were not available with the vmware free version
<joschi> sqwertle: but if you're really into c++ including advanced oop stuff, you might want to use an oo library like boost instead
<joschi> sqwertle: http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_40_0/doc/html/boost_asio/overview/networking/bsd_sockets.html
<abhi_nav> picca: xp is bit slow on vm. i use it in vm. but we can do task on it
<meganerd> picca: on my dual core laptop XP is pretty much the same as it is on hardware.  You can get USB support by downloading the free as in beer edition from Sun
<theadmin> rocket16: Yes, "chmod +x" gives execute permissions for current user.
<tushar> java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<tushar>  is instlled but in browser not vominh
<tushar> coming*
<rocket16> theadmin: Thanks, but  already did that, both from command line and GUI. Any idea what to do?
<abhi_nav> tushar: try adding mozila java plugin from their web site
<ActionParsnip> Tushar: is the ubuntu 64bit?
<tushar> 32 bit
<theadmin> rocket16: Gm. I actually don't think it IS possible, maybe you misunderstood something...
<abhinav> picca: better to get the non-free version (I think 3.1 is the current one which I have installed)
<ActionParsnip> !find java
<ubottu> Found: ca-certificates-java, default-jdk, default-jre, default-jre-headless, ecj-gcj (and 723 others)
<ActionParsnip> Yowser
<rocket16> theadmin: No, actually, I read it from a recent Java book, by O'reily
<picca> abhi_nav, so you get usb support with the non-free version
<ActionParsnip> Tushar: try: apt-cache search java | grep moz
<rocket16> theadmin: B O'Reily foundation
<theadmin> rocket16: Oh... hm %)
<abhinav> picca: yes
<rocket16> theadmin: Anyway, thanks for the help, :)
<ActionParsnip> Tushar: anything look like it might be the ticket?
<picca> abhinav, will have to do that because i need usb support
<jadakren> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Java_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_for_Firefox_plug-in
<tushar> no ActionParsnip but I am installed some ice plugin from USC
<albech> very often when i open my address book in evolution it is empty.. it is like the address book wont sync correctly with ubuntuone
<jadakren> tushar : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Java_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_for_Firefox_plug-in
<ActionParsnip> Tushar: that may conflict but I'm not sure
<tushar> thanks jadakren
<abhinav> picca: remember to install the guest additions also (from within virtualbox) after installing windows (or whatever you're planning to install). This enables shared folders, better mouse/keyboard navigation, etc.
<tushar> yes will check that out it is based on Open JDK which I have installed , worth trying out :)
<ActionParsnip> Totally
<picca> abhinav, what are guest additions
<sqwertle> joschi: I'm afraid I have no idea what that is.
<theadmin> Where was that codename suggestions wiki page? Can't find it, that search thing on Wiki is dumb
<abhinav> picca: they are some addons available from virtualbox, which enable few features. I *think* they are guest-specific, as they need to be installed after the guest OS is installed.
<theadmin> abhinav: Yep, they run on Linux with X and Windows... I THINK they run on Solaris, but am totally unsure
<picca> abhinav, it is now installing Windows XP - this is excellent ... this means i can carry this image on an external hard drive and use it across all my laptops
<mtx_init> im trying to install mplayer, but it says  mplayer: Depends: mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed
<mtx_init>            Depends: libvdpau1 but it is not installable
<picca> thanks abhinav will look at those addons
<rabbit1> rm -rfv /* - what actually happen with this command ?
<theadmin> rabbit1: Everything will be deleted. Everything in system drive and on mounted devices.
<rabbit1> theadmin: security ???
<theadmin> rabbit1: Only root could do it ;)
<rabbit1> theadmin: with su is not possible?
<mtx_init> rabbit1: nothing, the kernel protects
<theadmin> mtx_init: Really?
<mtx_init> not even root can do it
<rabbit1> theadmin: with that command i can delete the whole partition and get new harddisk then?
<mtx_init> Ubuntu's kernel protects agaist it
<mtx_init> standard kernel does not to the best of my knowledge.
<theadmin> mtx_init: Very cool, Ubuntu guys are AWESOME.
<rabbit1> mtx_init: not even root? then what's the danger ?
<mtx_init> do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda and it will eat it all
<Ashok> how to insatll java in ubuntu
<rocket16> Can Gobby allow a group of people to edit a file at the same time over Internet?
<theadmin> Ashok: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<rocket16> Ashok: From Ubuntu help,
<mtx_init> rabbit1: if the protection is turned off it will free all inodes
<rabbit1> mtx_init: kool then
<rocket16> Ashok: Indian?
<rabbit1> mtx_init: how can i crash my windows server at my workplace which servers thinclient :)?
<rabbit1> *serves
<bazhang> rabbit1, how does that relate to ubuntu
<wgrant> rocket16: That is Gobby's purpose.
<rocket16> wgrant: Thanks, :)
<Gnea> rabbit1: why would you want to?
<rabbit1> sorry guys, forget it,
<theadmin> rabbit1: There is some article on microsoft's site how to manually call a BSoD
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<rabbit1> theadmin: thx, will check out and scare my admin ;)
<mtx_init> rabbit1: an ubuntu live cd likely wouldnt have access to the server, so nothing really.
<rocket16> wgrant: But suppose, I have created a session at Port 6652. How can another person join it?
<rabbit1> bazhang: just relating the security level of ubuntu and windows :) thats it,
<mtx_init> im trying to install mplayer, but it says  mplayer: Depends: mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed
<bazhang> rabbit1, #ubuntu-offtopic for meta chat please
<wgrant> rocket16: Somebody needs to open up gobby, click 'Join session', enter your IP address and the port.
<abhinav> mtx_init: is this in karmic (ubuntu 9.10) ?
<wgrant> rocket16: You may need to turn on port forwarding if you're behind a router, though.
<mtx_init> yes
<theadmin> mtx_init: Something's broken, try sudo apt-get -f install
<rocket16> wgrant: Oh, thanks
<mtx_init> theadmin: nothing, im trying to get vdpau to work
<mtx_init> but I need mplayer
<mtx_init> i added the vdpau repo PPA as well
<theadmin> mtx_init: I just removed it and installed it back, it works fine... Strangeness
<abhinav> mtx_init: try what theadmin mentioned. If it doesn't help, try tracing the dependencies (do apt-get install mplayer-nogui and see if it succeeds, else why it fails ..and so on)
<abhinav> mtx_init: brute force, but works sometimes - apt-get needs a push once in a while :)
<mtx_init> nogui needs libvdpau1, but that had no installation canidate
<theadmin> mtx_init: Wait, did you say you added a third-party repo?
<mtx_init> theadmin: yes I vdpau PPA
<mtx_init> I read I needed it
<mtx_init> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/cutting-edge-multimedia/ubuntu
<theadmin> mtx_init: Try removing it, then do sudo apt-get update and see if it helps. It might have broken something, since everything for mplayer IS in Ubuntu's repos, and now it can't get it because of this... uh, i understand it but i can't phrase it normally
<KamaL> hello, i'm having problems updating the XMLRPC=C library on ubuntu server... anyone has experience wit it?
<abhinav> theadmin: true - I have mplayer installed, and libvdpau is not even in the repos
<abhinav> theadmin: so it's probably not required, mtx_init
<mtx_init> well it was after I got the vdpau stuff that it broke
<mtx_init> i usually use vlc
<Ashok> wil power dvd can be run in ubuntu
<mtx_init> it still says this guys mplayer: Depends: mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed
<mtx_init> e01: Broken packages
<mtx_init> , after I take out the PPA
<mtx_init> its odd
<theadmin> Ashok: No... try VLC+libdvdcss2, will give even a better effect
<FloodBot2> mtx_init: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jadakren> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<e01> mtx_init, ?
<mtx_init> whats up e01
<muglauniv> hi
<e01> wich packages?
<mtx_init> mplayer-nogui
<e01> what u talking about? :)
<mtx_init> sorry
<muglauniv> hi
<mtx_init> im trying to install mplayer, but it says it needs mplayer-nogui, which is not available it seems
<theadmin> e01: Uhm, you are in Ubuntu support channel. If you dunno what a package is, i guess you're either a noob or in the wrong place
<theadmin> muglauniv: Hi there. Have any support questions? If so, ask them
<Avocadobride> hello
<muglauniv> whom can I ask if i need to ask some questions?
<Avocadobride> Can I get help here
<Avocadobride> is this the right spot?
<mtx_init> just feel free to ask
<theadmin> muglauniv: Ask in the channel, everyone can help
<e01> mtx_init, r u sure that is not available
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Yes.
<e01> try apt-get update
<Avocadobride> yay
<mtx_init> e01: I did already
<e01> then apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<muglauniv> thanks where are you from theadmin?
<tp43> mtx_init, did you do apt-get install mplayer?
<mtx_init> it says no
<rocket16> muglauniv: How did you try to install it?
<theadmin> muglauniv: That is NOT a support question. And i'm from russia
<Avocadobride> I am not getting any sound, I have been searching the net for a while, and I dont think my sound card is detected
<mtx_init> tp43: yes it says it needs mplayer-nogui, which is not availible
<tp43> mtx_init, if you install mplayer-nogui, then you can't install mplayer, you have install one or the other, but you can still use mplayer on command line
<rocket16> mtx_init: Did you enable Multiverse support?
<Avocadobride> everything is unmuted etc
<muglauniv> Can I go to a channel where i can have conversation with people are using Ubuntu?im a new person here.
<tp43> mtx_init, apt-get remove mplayer-nogui
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Does "lspci | grep audio" or "lspci | grep sound" return anything
<rocket16> !ask | muglauniv
<ubottu> muglauniv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> muglauniv: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mtx_init> not installed
<bella-vampire> ola
<abhinav> tp43: that is not what I see on my system. I have both mplayer and mplayer-nogui installed
<Avocadobride> it returns this 01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Aureal Semiconductor Vortex 2 (rev fe)
<theadmin> !es | bella-vampire
<ubottu> bella-vampire: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Huffameg> hey! my problem: F-spot photo manager errors every time i try to open it, but i'm not comfortable enough with ubuntu to do a troubleshoot.. someone who can help?
<mtx_init> he program 'mplayer' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mtx_init> sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<bella-vampire> olaaaaaaaaa
<tp43> abhinav, oh wierd, cause, when I install nogui, it removes the gui one and vice versa
<mtx_init> i have niether installed
<theadmin> Avocadobride: Great, so it IS detected. Maybe you need to google out the driver
<Avocadobride> XD
<tp43> mtx_init, ok, do apt-get install gmplayer then
<Avocadobride> sorry, and thankyou
<bella-vampire> hi
<pragma_> ubottu: SPEAK ENGLISH!
<tp43> mtx_init, sorry gnome-mplayer
 * pragma_ sniggers softly.
<rocket16> mtx_init: Install mplayer from Synaptic
<tp43> or smplayer
<theadmin> pragma_: It's a bot.
<bella-vampire> olaaaaaa
<tp43> I use vlc though
<mtx_init> tp43: it says it needs mplayer or nogui
<mtx_init> il try synaptic
<abhinav> mtx_init: could you try one thing - open up synaptic, search for mplayer, right click and go to properties, and check what the version says
<e01> bella-vampire, pizdec
<tp43> abhinav, you are right, I have nogui installed too
<tp43> mtx_init, install the nogui then
<mtx_init> abhinav: 2.1.-~rc3
<bella-vampire> hola flookBot2
<mtx_init> 2.1.0
<bella-vampire> no entiendo naaaaaa
<theadmin> Damn
<theadmin> !ops | bella-vampire is flooding and being dumb
<ubottu> bella-vampire is flooding and being dumb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Ashok> what is bash
<abhinav> mtx_init: karmic-updates ?
<theadmin> Ashok: the terminal
<Avocadobride> is /etc/groups the same as /etc/group?
<elky> !es | bella-vampire
<ubottu> bella-vampire: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mtx_init> abhinav: what do ya mean?
<Ashok> theadmin: what is sh ksh
<e01> Ashok, this is the default shell
<rocket16> Ashok: It is the default shell in Ubuntu
<muglauniv> how can ı talk to people in the list on the left of page ?
<e01> Ashok, these is another shells
<muglauniv> i want to open a dialog windows but im not successful
<theadmin> Ashok: Other terminals, but they are quite old, bash is the most modern one... i feel. I like zsh too
<Ashok> e01: what is shell
<theadmin> muglauniv: Double-click
<abhinav> mtx_init: you see only 1 item in the available versions, or more ? and in the end of the line, does it say in parantheses (karmic) or (karmic-updates) ?
<pedestrianentran> Im trying to set up grub to boot a certain entry first, not the default that is set. I have no menu.lst file. Im not sure how to modify grub without this. Im running default latest version of ubuntu.
<muglauniv> i tried but i was not successful
<e01> Ashok, the big black whole
<theadmin> Ashok: A command interpreter, a thing which "understands" commands and "does" them
<mtx_init> abhinav: two one karmic, one updates
<rocket16> !bash | Ashok
<jussi01> !grub2 | pedestrianentran, this page tells you
<ubottu> Ashok: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> pedestrianentran, this page tells you: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Ashok> theadmin:how many shells r available
<pedestrianentran> jussi01:thank you
<bella-vampire> alguien me puede explicar como va esto
<theadmin> Ashok: Let's see which i know... bash (this is the only one you need), ksh, sh, zsh
<bella-vampire> hi
<abhinav> mtx_init: ok . I see the same here. Did you try to install from here ? (apologies if I missed your response)
<bella-vampire> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mtx_init> abhinav: working now
<Ashok> theadmin: k then
<Ashok> abhinav: hi
<theadmin> jussi01: thanks... phew
<abhinav> mtx_init: cool . so you're set :)
<mtx_init> abhinav: I get the same errors about nogui
<abhinav> mtx_init: aah :(
<Ashok> !hi | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok, please see my private message
<bella-vampire> ola
<netanel> ola.
<jussi01> !es | bella-vampire
<ubottu> bella-vampire: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mtx_init> abhinav: I got it by installing nogui first
<mtx_init> thanks
<bella-vampire> alguien me puede explicar como va esto
<Avocadobride> where would I get drivers for Aureal Semiconductor Vortex 2, I have no idea what is appropriate for ubuntu
<bella-vampire> en español
<jussi01> bella-vampire: /oin #ubuntu-es
<jussi01> bella-vampire: /join #ubuntu-es
<bella-vampire> olaaaaaa
<jussi01> bella-vampire: Por favor, escriba: / join # ubuntu-es
<Avocadobride> hola
<bella-vampire> hola avocadobide
<jussi01> bella-vampire: Por favor, escriba: /join #ubuntu-es
<eliminyro> hi everyone! Can anybody help me with troubleshooting? I can't set up frequency refresh of my monitor.
<muglauniv> ı cant have a communication with anyone it is the first time i have ever been this chat programme is there anybody who can help me?
<abhinav> eliminyro: some more details please ? which version of ubuntu, which graphics card, and what you're trying to do ?
<jussi01> muglauniv: just ask your question.
<theadmin> muglauniv: /msg NICKNAME MESSAGE
<picca> VirtualBox is superb
<Huffameg> anyone who can help? when i try to open f-spot photo manager I get this error and i don't understand what it means: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398670/
<muglauniv> ok then thanks.
<eliminyro> now it uses 1280x1024@60Hz. I need at least 1280x1024@85Hz. "Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync" doesn't work
<robert__> elo
<robert__> jest ktos??
<theadmin> !pl | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<eliminyro> abhinav, Ubuntu 9.10, Video HD4200, monitor Samsung SM 959NF
<muglauniv>  /msg Aciid hello are you therE?
<Doroff> Privet vsem
<Doroff> est problema
<theadmin> muglauniv: Don't put a space in beginning of a message
<theadmin> Doroff: Поддержка на русском в #ubuntu-ru
<Doroff> ok
<hystreni> what should happen when i press ctrl+alt+F1?
<tp43> I am thinking of buying a printer, is there any advise.  Should I install foomatic, or is there something else in Ubuntu.  Cause I was thinking I would take my laptop, and test the printer driver first, before I buy, so I wanted to make sure I had the drivers installed first.  Or is there a database to check for printer support
<abhinav> eliminyro: ok. and your monitor supports that refresh rate I assume. are you using the proprietary ATI drivers ? they might help
<muglauniv> why cant I have a chat to people from my list when i double-click them?
<Avocadobride> I downloaded some drivers and It came in a whole lot of .c and .h files, I dont know what to do wth it
<abhinav> muglauniv: that depends on the chat program you use. it might be doing something else like a whois query
<eliminyro> abhinav, i downloaded driver from amd site. how can i remove it?
<theadmin> Avocadobride: cd /path/to/driver/directory && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<muglauniv> im using Xchat
<tp43> Avocadobride, dude, I don't think downloading drivers are a good idea, you should use the kernel you have, or get them from Ubuntu repos
<eliminyro> abhinav, remove installed driver, of course )
<Avocadobride> ok
<abhinav> eliminyro: that should work
<Avocadobride> tp43
<Avocadobride> what does that mean :3
<tp43> Avocadobride, use apt-get install to install your drivers
<eliminyro> abhinav, no, i mean, which _how_ can i remove it? i just don't remember
<Ashok> what is ls
<eliminyro> *without which*
<tp43> Avocadobride, if you Ubuntu doesn't already have it installed stock
<Avocadobride> well
<eliminyro> Ashok, it's listing
<Avocadobride> It might
<theadmin> Ashok: ls - list directory contents
<Avocadobride> but my sound isnt working
<hystreni> what should happen when i press ctrl+alt+F1? can any1 answer?
<abhinav> eliminyro: Go to System->Administration-<Hardware drivers and disable there
<theadmin> Ashok: "man command" to get help on nearly any command
<Avocadobride> tp43, how would I find them
<abhinav> hystreni: it will open a text mode login
<theadmin> hystreni: A tty session should start
<tp43> Avocadobride, like, I bought a web cam, it came with drivers, that you have to load for windows, but Ubuntu already had them built in stock, so I didn't have to load anything, I just plug it in
<man8> eliminyro,  Samsung SM 959NF http://www.samsung.com/es/function/search/espsearchResult.do?keywords=SM+959NF&input_keyword=SM+959NF
<tp43> Avocadobride, hmm, what is the device?
<Ashok> how many users are available in ubuntu
<hystreni> theadmin, for me it just go black
<outer_space> whats a command to add text to a pipe? like cat somefile |sed "something" |sed "something" |addtext "endfile"
<Avocadobride> tp43, this is the onboard sound card
<theadmin> Ashok: Huh what
<abhinav> Ashok: I doubt you will reach the limit :)
<Avocadobride> tp43, it used to work and now No sound hardware is apearing
<tp43> Avocadobride, wow, your sound isn't working?  go lsmod and if you have something like snd then you have the driver
<Ashok> abhinav: what limit
<tp43> Avocadobride, maybe it is muting, do alsamixer and turning up the volume
<Avocadobride> tp43 I cant see anything that says snd
<hystreni> abhinav, when i press it it all goes black and i cant se anything and then the screen reacts as if it gets no infomration from the comp
<Avocadobride> Ive checked all that stuff
<Doroff> ubuntu 9.10  stop working after 10 minut. Don't have reaction for anything. Help only "reset".  What is the problem?
<Avocadobride> tp43 ive been surfing forums for about and hour and a half
<Doroff> I have new PC
<abhinav> hystreni: if you press enter couple of times, you should be able to see a login (text mode)
<tp43> Avocadobride, lsmod |grep snd
<abhinav> hystreni: anyway, you can try cntrl-alt-f7 or f8 to get back to the gui
<theadmin> Doroff: Sounds like a kernel panic. When it will freeze again, try holding Ctrl+Alt+PrtSc and typing "REISUB"
<Ashok> abhinav: what limit
<Avocadobride> tp43 nothing happened
<Doroff> theadmin ok
<theadmin> Doroff: Err, without the Alt
<tp43> Avocadobride, when you run "lsmod|grep snd" you get nothing?
<Doroff> theadmin ok
<hystreni> abhinav thank you ^^
<Avocadobride> tp43 oh I put a space between lsmod and |grep
<abhinav> Ashok: there would be a user limit, prob in thousands
<Avocadobride> tp43 uhhh nothing
<bullgard> System > Administration > Software Sources > (Software Sources) > Ubuntu Software > (Downloadable from the Internet)  Why can I not check off the button »Source code«?
<tp43> Avocadobride, space doesn't matter
<theadmin> Doroff: That will reboot teh comp. If this keeps happening, i suggest booting from a Live CD and doing "fsck"
<pragma_> Hi, I'm a PC.
<MI11> :)
<Avocadobride> pragma, lol gtfo
<abhinav> theadmin: what does REISUB do ?
<Avocadobride> pragma (=
<tp43> Avocadobride, woow, you have no sound, try insmod snd, or when is the last time you did a reboot?
<eliminyro> abhinav, proprietary driver is already disabled and my driver(that i downloaded from ati site and installed it) is not in the list
<spiky> :)
<Avocadobride> 2 minutes ago
<Avocadobride> tp43 2 minutes ago
<theadmin> abhinav: Something like... Unmount all filesystems, kill all apps, remount remaining filesystems readonly, reboot
<Avocadobride> tp43 just type in "insmod snd"
<hystreni> abhinav, naw my screen just go blacvk, cant get up a tty mode
<Avocadobride> tp43 correct?
<abhinav> theadmin: ok.;
<Avocadobride> tp43 it is saying insmod: can't read 'snd': No such file or directory
<Avocadobride> tp43 not good...
<tp43> Avocadobride, yeah, but it should do it auto anyway, maybe your sound card is broken, or it is loose, did you yank the head phone cord or something, and the pci slipped out, do "lspci" do you see a sound card?
<Doroff> theadmin ok. now I'm testing my PC, latter write a result
<Avocadobride> tp43 It is working in windows 7
<tp43> Avocadobride, well you did something cause it used to work and now it doesn't you said, no?
<Avocadobride> tp43 well, I overwrote my boot sector, so I just reinstalled ubuntu, so I could get grub, maybe it didnt install right
<theadmin> Got to go sorry everyone
<moza> Hi everybody, i have some problems with my sound, and it forces me to "reboot" at least once a day, sometimes more.
<moza> I can do with it but i could also take some help to narrow down and maybe correct the problem, or at least submit a bug :)
<tp43> Avocadobride, oh, did you reinstall Ubuntu and Windows?
<Avocadobride> no, just ubuntu, I tried to use a windows bootloader that sucked, so I reinstalled ubuntu
<MI11> moza, did you try reinstaling alsa?
<tp43> Avocadobride, I really don't know what could be wrong, but sound is supposed to work without any configuring, is everything else working, you can browse the net?
<Avocadobride> tp43 yes all is well
<Avocadobride> tp43 just sound is completely missing
<maxtsepkov> I have a huge tar.gz on the disk. I want to extract it but I don't have much space to write exctracted files on disk. Is there a way to exctract it "in place". I.e. write exctracted files and in the meantime shrink the tar.gz ?
<moza> MI11 i didn't try, but i can do that now :)
<Avocadobride> tp43 would finding new audio drivers help?
<tp43> Avocadobride, thats wierd, cause the Ubuntu has sound built in, you don't have to install drivers, the driver come stock
<elvis> a lot people here
<Avocadobride> tp43 would installing new drivers help?
<MI11> moza, go to alsa home, download newest, untar, readme configure, make make install.
<tp43> Avocadobride, well, if the drivers you have aren't loading...I don't know how other drivers would help
<moza> MI11 : can't i do anything through the add/change program thingy? synaptics?
<MI11> moza, do it by hand, you will be sure you have the newest
<tp43> Avocadobride, try apt-get install alsa
<Avocadobride> tp43 well could you find me some drivers please? :3 I have Aureal Vortex 2
<Avocadobride> tp43 alsa-base is already the newest version
<Avocadobride> tp43 is there a way to rollback?
<moza> MI11 : i know but the rest of my OS is not "the newest" and i don't want "the newest" i want the most stable and so on.
<tp43> Avocadobride, I don't know.  try alsamixer
<MI11> dont worry, 1.0.22.1 is current
<Avocadobride> tp43 I typed in alsamixer, and I says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<MI11> moza, 1.0.22.1 is stable
<sanidhya> can someone tell me... whether any scheduler exists for ubuntu
<Avocadobride> sanidhya like a calender?
<theodore> hello there...
<MI11> sanidhya, nano :)
<Avocadobride> sanidhya, try "when"
<theodore> I have a question regarding Labview ni-visa
<tp43> Avocadobride, check it out, maybe that will help, asoundconf-gtk
<sanidhya> ok...
<theodore> how to install ni-visa 4.2.0 on ubuntu 9.20???
<Avocadobride> tp43 The program 'asoundconf-gtk' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Avocadobride> sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk
<luigi1> ho un problema con ubuntu mi da  error
<tp43> Avocadobride, install it and run it, maybe then you can select the sound card
<Avocadobride> tp43 "well theres your problem!"
<sanidhya> does gui exist for when??
<spiky> leave
<Avocadobride> harry@taffy:~$ asoundconf-gtk
<Avocadobride> You need at least one ALSA sound card for this to work!
<Avocadobride> tp43 thats what is says
<tp43> Avocadobride, are you sure sound is working in Windows?
<Avocadobride> yup
<Lucia> ola
<Avocadobride> I was playing games and everything
<tp43> Avocadobride, lately?
<dummyNick> hi all
<Lucia> ablar en español asi me entero
<Avocadobride> Lucia, it is spelt with an H, as in hola
<Avocadobride> Lucia, #ubuntu-es
<Lucia> ya lo se y ablar con h
<Avocadobride> tp43 yes
<Lucia> hablar en español
<Avocadobride> tp43 last time I was in windows, windows is fine, its a software problem
<Lucia> que no me entero
<dummyNick> !es | Lucia
<ubottu> Lucia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tp43> Avocadobride, its not software issue cause you don't even have a sound card
<Avocadobride> well, It just isnt detected
<Avocadobride> It is there
<tp43> Avocadobride, yeah, but you can't install driver for a hardware that isn't even showing up
<Avocadobride> tp43 when I type "lspci | grep audio" it comes up
<tp43> Avocadobride, oh
<tp43> Avocadobride, I don't know, good luck
<Avocadobride> tp43 nooooooooooooo, do you know anyone that can help
<abhinav> Avocadobride: which motherboard is this ?
<Avocadobride> tp43 asus
<Avocadobride> tp43 is there a command to find the model
<tp43> Avocadobride, maybe abhinav
<tp43> Avocadobride, lspci
<Avocadobride> abhinav, are you online?
<abhinav> Avocadobride: some specs please (motherboard, cpu type, sound chipset)
<luigi1> chi mi puo aiutare con un problema di istalazione di ubuntu
<Avocadobride> abhinav, sound chipset is Aureal Vortex 2
<Avocadobride> abhinav cpu is AMD 64 dual core something
<AbortD> anyone have open gl running on a ati radeon 3200 hd?
<abhinav> Avocadobride: need to go now, will be back in half an hour or so.
<Avocadobride> abhinav, thats cool
<Avocadobride> abhinav I need to go
<bullgard> System > Administration > Software Sources > (Software Sources) > Ubuntu Software > (Downloadable from the Internet)  Why can I not check off the button »Source code«?
<FriGiN> well thanks to everyone ubuntu is running wonderfully.. and updated nicely.
<FriGiN> i just wanted to express my appreciation for everyone who gave me a hand. even if they aren't here.
 * Dr_Willis sends FriGiN   the bill.
<AbortD> i need to fix my radeon card then i will be set
<FriGiN> nice.. i didn't get "rtfm" but i do get a bill.. i knew it was too good to be true.
<AbortD> for the night/day
<Gnea> FriGiN: heh, just make sure to say, outloud, the total amount is set to
<vak> hi all
<FriGiN> ok quick dumb question.. im on an hp laptop with touchpad for media controls including the on/off for the wireless card.... now when data is transferred i get it flash blue/orange. any way to stop that?
<FriGiN> hiya vak
<Resistol> Gparted help!  I had a vista partition, then made a new one for Ubuntu... it was too small though, so I booted using gparted livecd (ultimate bootcd).  Then I shrank the vista and grew the Ubuntu... then mounted and tried to copy over the data I needed to - but it said "disk full" - now there is an exclamation point next to the ubuntu partition in Gparted!
<blinkiz> Hi. Trying to start USB Startup Disk Creator. But I get the error message "This program needs DeviceKit-disks running in order toproperly function.". devicekit-disks package is installed. Please advice!
<Resistol> It seems to think that it's completely full, when it's only about 30% full...
<ultimate_breakne> hi check
<Resistol> also, when I try to reboot, it says bootloader missing
<ultimate_breakne> IRC channel ##c++ ..cannot talk
<shazbotmcnasty> ultimate_breakne, seems like you've been +q'd
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<bullgard> System > Administration > Software Sources > (Software Sources) > Ubuntu Software > (Downloadable from the Internet)  Why can I not check off the button »Source code«?
<uzi_> how to force install pkg? ignoring deps.
<Resistol> OK Wierd!  I can mount the partition, but it says 0 bytes free (total 12.7gb) when the partition should read 39Gb like it does in gparted...  HELP!
<Dr_Willis> Resistol:  if you changed it with gparted. the kernel may see the old pation tables still. Youmay want to reboot and double check it then
<gettingby> Hi I am running 9.04 on LG700E monitor but i cant get resolution highre than 960x600. Please help
<uzi_> how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg?
<uzi_> --force-yes or --ignore-missing doesn't work. how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg?
<AbortD> anyone know how i can check what version the proprietary driver in my hardware driver list is
<uzi_> --force-yes or --ignore-missing doesn't work. how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg?
<Resistol> Help guys!  Gparted wont check the partition for errors because it thinks it is full!
<Resistol> But I can see the files on it when I mount it...
<AbortD> is it full?
<FriGiN> Resistol: did you restart like they told you to?
<Resistol> AbortD, No, gparted shows 39 gigs, of which probably 11 are being used... but the browser shows it as an 11gb full drive.
<uzi_> --force-yes or --ignore-missing doesn't work. how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg?
<Resistol> FriGiN, no I did not restart...  i didn't see it telling me to
<Avocadobride> can anyone help me with my audio issue, apparently my onboard audio card doesnt exist other than when I type lspci | grep audio.
<AbortD> hm
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, can you provide some more detaisl on thta issue
<naoshige> I'm getting this "No buffer space available" through a wide variety of tools from browsers to FTP clients, making it almost impossible to establish web connections. Like, to see a webpage, I have to reload it like 10 times before it appears, and even then most of the images won't load. Downloads, once a connection has been established though, work fine. I'm using Windows XP through an Ubuntu firewall with a Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx NIC.
<Avocadobride> dummyNick, it is an Aureal Vortex 2 onboard sound
<Resistol> FriGiN, I'm using a livecd (ultimate bootcd ->gparted) because ubuntu 8-10.10 went to a blank screen.
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, did you try googling the same
<Avocadobride> dummyNick yeah, Ive been surfing forums for a bit
<Avocadobride> dummyNick bout an hour, but either the problem wasnt the same, or I had no idea what they were saying
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, whats the output for lscpi|grep audio , how do you conclude that you dont have an audio card
<Selcuk> hi
<Avocadobride> dummyNick Audio works fine in windows 7
<FriGiN> Resistol: trust me im not the one to talk to about it.. im just asking the obvious..
<Avocadobride> dummyNick in sound preferences there is no output other than dummy output and nothing in hardware, the ouput is 01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Aureal Semiconductor Vortex 2 (rev fe)
<Resistol> There is enough room for me to move the important things back to the old Vista Partition... maybe I'll throw things back there, then check the new Partition and see if that help
<Resistol> if not, maybe i can just reformat the new partition
<AbortD> you're on the live cd?
<nannes> hi all... how do I do if I can't format (or modify partition table) of a flash USB drive?
<nannes> I inserted it, found it on 'lsusb' (and also /dev/sdb come created), BUT I can't access to it (tried with many partition tools)
<nannes> here the dmesg -----> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398680/
<AbortD> and you are having trouble viewing partitions in browser?
<Avocadobride> dummyNick my user account didnt have privelages to use audio devices, but I fixed that
<CQ> nannes: what does sudo fdisk -l say? (should list all devices and partitions)
<nannes> CQ: nothing abount sdb.... only hard drive detected
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, if your audio works fine in Win7 that clearly says you dont have hardware issues,,, must be some audio driver issue with your current OS
<Avocadobride> dummyNick, also there are 9 updates I cant download, for some reason, could they have anything to do with it?
<Avocadobride> yes,
<Avocadobride> I dont know what to do
<tp43> Avocadobride, you did ext4 filesystem?
<Resistol> AbortD, I am on the ultimatebootcd livecd, using gparted.  i can mount the partitions fine - and i can see the files... it's just that the browser thinks my 36gb drive is an 11gb full drive...  so i'm getting "disk full" errors
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, not sure... unless you give me the list,,, can you paste those 9 in pastebin
<Avocadobride> dummyNick what is pastebin
<dummyNick> !pb | Avocadobride
<ubottu> Avocadobride: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CQ> nannes: does it show up on mount -l
<AbortD> ok sorry i cant help you on that then
<nannes> CQ: no it doesn't :(
<Resistol> AbortD, I'm going to copy everything to the other working partition, then delete some stuff on the 'full' partition and see if gparted can repair it
<Avocadobride> dummyNick I dont know how to get the information to paste, I dont think it has anyrthing to do with it though
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, go to the link mentioned and paste those 9 updates which you're not able to do ...and then give me the link that pastebin gives you... i just want to go thru that to make sure it has nothing to do with your audio drivers
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, if you are sure about that... then no need to show me that... but I'm pretty sure its some driver issue
<CQ> nannes: can you access the USB stick with dolphin?
<Avocadobride> when I type insmod snd, It says, insmod: can't read 'snd': No such file or directory
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, can you provide me the details regarding the OS you are using
<nannes> CQ: I don't know what it is... i'll try now
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, one more thing,, assuming you
<Avocadobride> dummyNick 9.10 Karmic
<CQ> nannes: dolphin is a filebrowser... or konqueror or somethign else...
<Avocadobride> dummyNick 64 bit
<nannes> ooooh nautilus! :) no
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, assuming you've the 9.10 live CD can you try booting it off the liveCD and try the audio..
<tp43> Avocadobride, do a reintstall
<tp43> Avocadobride, and use ext3 filesystem
<jsoft> Im getting an endless firefox 'you must restart' loop. Any ideas?
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, tp43 : thats the last resort
<tp43> dummyNick, true
<CQ> nannes try sudo scsiadd -s
<Avocadobride> dummyNick What do I do if it works with the livecd?
<bullgard> GNOME System > Administration > Software Sources > (Software Sources) > Ubuntu Software > (Downloadable from the Internet)  Why can I not check off the button »Source code«?
<abhinav> Avocadobride: did you try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1405560
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, i'm pretty sure you can fix it with the help from forums/IRC etc.. try putting a post for the same in ubuntuforums.org with your complete OS/hardware details
<gettingby> please help on how can i manually force higher resolutions for LG monitor? All i can see is 960x600, the monitor is CRT 17'
<Avocadobride> abhinav, I did read that, but I didnt quite get what he was saying
<dummyNick> Avocadobride, if thats the case then you can isolate the problem with the updates you might have doen after doing a fresh install or may be some other issues that can hppen wiht a persistent install
<Avocadobride> I get the exact same error
<Resistol> wish me luck everyone!  :-)  brb
<nannes> CQ: yeah, look ---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398684/
<gettingby> Resistol: LUCK
<Avocadobride> abhinav, maybe if you could walk me through his fix?
<CQ> nannes: now mount -l or sudo fdisk -l should show it...
<abhinav> Avocadobride: well, it turns out to be a dead speaker in the end :) hope you don't have *that*
<mobius2> greetings
<Avocadobride> abhinav, oh, really, It works in windows though
<nannes> CQ: no :( ---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398685/
<uzi_> --force-yes or --ignore-missing doesn't work. how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg?
<abhinav> Avocadobride: yeah., that's probably not the problem you're having. I'm trying to do some more search. Will let you know if I find something
 * mobius2 is currently attempting to make ubuntu  see a Sony DCR-   TRV-19  palm sized  digital camcorder,  I'm not even certain this is possible. Has anyone had any luck  with the USB streaming function of some of thee Sony camcorders in linux?
<mobius2> lsusb  does see the camera  though  and  knows what modedl it is and everything
<mobius2> thee=these*  sorry
<Avocadobride> abhinav thanks so much, helping a new user in need, I am on the verge of giving up and going back to win7, but ubuntu is so awesome
<Ronnie> Hello every one, I'm a new comer
<uzi_> --force-yes or --ignore-missing doesn't work. how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg?
<mobius2> Avocadobride,  I don't know what your frustration is but I assure you  it's worth  the effort
<abhinav> Avocadobride: btw, which motherboard is this ? Also, I am assuming this is an addon (PCI) card you have installed, right ?
<CQ> nannes: weird, no idea then, sorry...
<Arthur___> i am using vlc to watch dtv (dvb) it can pause the tv then play , my question is where is vlc storing the data? i looked in my home folder for a .vlc folder but cant find one ?
<CQ> nannes: I have hotpluggable scsi drives, and they become visible after a sudo scsiadd -s ... then I can do what I want with them
<CQ> nannes: err, hotpluggable SATA drives
<mobius2> I have been trying to find a copy of a software called "picture package"  which apparently makes windows see the camera.... sadly  though Sony , does not see it fit to  freely distribute the  software on their support website,  instead asking for  various codes  which are apparently located on various pages throughout the owners manual to the dang camera
<mobius2> not purchase codes  but still  authentication  none the less
<nannes> CQ: ok, thanks selfsame..... I think anyone lat it fall! bye
<nannes> *let
<mobius2> they  do not give away their software which MUST be used to  make their own camera work....man thats cold
<abhinav> Avocadobride: what does lshw output say ? Could you paste it into pastebin ? also "aplay -l"
<pinoyoragon> I got a "Connection closed by x.x.x.x" after logging into ssh server which i can previously logged into. Why is that?
<Selcuk> i cant beliace i wait about 3 muntes and my ./configure methot gives error it says [all -recursicve ] error 1 what does it mean ?
<Selcuk> also say [GPU.lo] error
<gettingby> Can one earn a decent living by becoming ubuntu certified?
<mobius2> can anyone make a suggestion?   I  recently purchased an external hard drive ,  since I've switched over to linux I have really wondered whether or not I should  re format that  external hdd over to an ext3 file type ,  or should I  use the NTFS which it came formatted with?  Right now it's VERY temperamental and I'm wondering if it is because of the fact that it's ofrmatted NTFS and not a native linux file type.... would changing the
<mobius2>   file type make the drive any less temperamental (  i.e.  having to occasionally run  chkdsk -f in windows  or the drive wont mount in ubuntu  )
<mobius2> *formatted  scuse the typo
<Avocadobride> abhinav sorry I had to go afk, dad is an angry luddite
<CQ> mobius2: if you want to use it in windows, use NTFS, if you just want it for linux, use ext3
<Avocadobride> abhinav aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<Avocadobride> abhinav It is not PCI
<Avocadobride> abhinav it is onboard
<mobius2> CQ,  I would like to be able to  mount it on windows machines yes.... but I'm wondering if there is any correlation with the constant  "unclean" dismounts which seem to be occuring even though I try to  be diligent about not hot swapping that  USB hard drive
<mobius2> I seem to be a bad USB user
<mobius2> :p
<tp43> Avocadobride, you did some bad disk partitioning?
<Avocadobride> where is the pastebin again
<CQ> mobius2: run a disk checker on it, that should tell you if it's a disk problem... the formatting should not have an effect
<mobius2> also if anyone has experience with SONY digital camcorders  in ubuntu  then  I need to speak with YOU!
<Avocadobride> tp43, not that I know of
<tp43> Avocadobride, well you did something
<mobius2> CQ,  disk checks all check  out good...SMART says all is well  i additionally  and thanks for the input... I am glad to know that formatting should not affect disk performance
<tp43> mobius2, I have a kross webcam
<yaroslav> hi all!
<Avocadobride> abhinav it is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VUYGHMHp
<CQ> mobius2: formatting CAN affect performance if you have tons of very small files or very few very large files, but for normal use it shouldnt
<Avocadobride> abhinav it seems that there is an unclaimed audio controller or something?
<uzi_> how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg on ubuntu?
<mobius2> tp43,  Im working with a bit of a more expensive camera,  it's  the last of Sony's palm sized  camcorders,  and I bel3eive it was designed for use with the " picture package" software bundle for windows xp..... what I need to know is whether or not I'm going to be able to use this  camera in ubuntu as a security camera... so far only  LSUSB can see the camera... it shows up as a Sony camera,  but nothing else can seem to  find the cam
<mobius2> era,  not kino ,  or camorama  or anything  else
<mobius2> tp43,  its a TRV-19
<mobius2> very tiny
<mobius2> touch LCD
<abhinav> uzi_: apt-get install --force <package>
<tp43> mobius2, I use cheese, install it and see if it show the camera
<abhinav> Avocadobride: how about aplay -l ?
<mobius2> tp43,  no doubt , i will do it now
<Avocadobride> abhinav woops, I will paste it onto the end
<Selcuk> my ./configure command gives error it says "[all -recursive ] error 1" also it says "[GPU.lo] error 1" what does it mean ?
<jm_> hello, how can I get my mouse out of vbox, and no, AltGr does not work...?
<Avocadobride> abhinav http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pyqm9QgP
<uzi_> abhinav: command line --force is not understood
<uzi_> how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg on ubuntu?
<abhinav> jm_: try right control uzi_ try --force-yes. But why do you want to do it ? There is generally a better way to get to install a package
<mobius2> tp43,  no such  luckk ,  however  I LOVE this program from  my first impression of it
<mobius2> this looks like quality software
<mobius2> its already working with a different cam
<Arthur___> i am using vlc to watch dtv (dvb) it can pause the tv then play , my question is where is vlc storing the data? i looked in my home folder for a .vlc folder but cant find one ?
<uzi_> abhinav: --force-yes complains about unmet deps
<tp43> mobius2, it didn't work for the sony?
<mobius2> tp43,  no it sure did not
<mobius2> i think  its  not compatible in linux at all
<abhinav> Avocadobride: unclaimed probably means that there is no software  loaded for it
<mobius2> google  reading does not look promising
<tp43> mobius2, maybe unplug all other camers, and only plug in sony and restart it
<abhinav> uzi_: what are you trying to install ?
<jm_> thx, i will try that. I dont understand your second sentence: I want to use a testing os...
<Avocadobride> abhinav, does that mean I need drivers?
<bullgard> GNOME System > Administration > Software Sources > (Software Sources) > Ubuntu Software > (Downloadable from the Internet)  Why can I not check off the button »Source code«?
<pinoyoragon> I'm getting a "Connection closed by x.x.x.x" after logging into a remote ssh server which i can previously logged into. Anyone?
<uzi_> abhinav: the computer is not connected to the internet, i have the deb file on the pc
<mobius2> and again , for what it's worth,  lsusb  see's the camera fine
<mobius2> tp43,  and again , for what it's worth,  lsusb  see's the camera fine
<abhinav> Avocadobride: yes. the question is, which driver would work ..
<Aidar-Nagato> how to check, does kernell support my ethernet controller on not?
<tp43> mobius2, lsusb will always see it unless it is broken
<mobius2> is that right?
 * mobius2 was not aware of that
<Avocadobride> abhinav would sudo apt-get install alsa-base gnome-media gnome-audio gnome-volume-manager gnome-system-tools work?
<mobius2> good lord
<uzi_> abhinav: ttf-dejavu-core
<mobius2> if there is an equivilant of picture package for linux...thats what I need im afraid
<Avocadobride> abhinav, So could you link me to some drivers, I dont quite know what bit of software I need
<mobius2> or a copy of the real  thing... as I have crossover and all that
<Avocadobride> abhinav :-[ pwease?
<uzi_> abhinav: i've tried --ignore-missing but no hope :/
<abhinav> Avocadobride: try it. but I'm not sure what the drivers are for the sound cards. searching
<tp43> mobius2, so when you do lsusb, what does it say about the sony?
<mobius2> tp43,  i will paste content to pastebin  one moment
<uzi_> how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg on ubuntu? anyone plz help
<Selcuk> my ./configure command gives error it says "[all -recursive ] error 1" also it says "[GPU.lo] error 1" what does it mean ? anyone pls help
<mobius2> tp43,  http://pastebin.com/UZCYERDu
<mobius2> in case you cannot look  , the single line referencing the  sony camera  says the following   :   Bus 002 Device 015: ID 054c:00c0 Sony Corp. Handycam DCR-30
<uzi_> how to ignore unmet deps and force install a pkg on ubuntu? anyone plz help
<mobius2> when i saw that my linux machine clearly understands that a sony camera is attatched to it,  i was surprised that things have slogged along with such difficulty,   but truly that is the fault of Sony in this instance  they could have easilly  created drivers for their  VERY expensive  crap
<mobius2> my eyes are more open than ever before at the level of laziness when it comes to the  electronics industry
<Milp> Hm is Lxde as window manager not compatible to x11? It seems that i can't start some gui applications on lxde like for example filezilla.
<uzi_> mobius: for them money is more important than people, lolz.
<meganerd> uzi_: this is a bad idea... dpkg -i <package.deb --force-all
<mobius2> and when a company does support the true computer industry,  I will  go with them every time just on GP
<uzi_> meganerd: dpkg complain that the pkg is not in archive :(
<tp43> mobius2, I saw some other people have the camera and were able to import pictures, but automounting didn't work.  I don't think the camcorder feature will work though, i am still reading, so you might not be able to use it as security camera
<meganerd> uzi_: you have to find the .deb of the program you are trying to install
<tp43> mobius2, see this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337116&highlight=DCR-30 he could mount it manually
<abhinav> Avocadobride: let's try some stuff :) I am no expert, and this is trial and error
<meganerd> uzi_: usually if you are using apt, it will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<uzi_> meganerd: i have it in my home folder, i even tried to put it under /var/cache/apt/archives but no hope :(
<mobius2> tp43,  I am reading it now
<meganerd> uzi_: having said that, it probably won't run after you install it if there are missing dependancies
<Avocadobride> abhinav: It's cool
<abhinav> Avocadobride: sudo modprobe snd-au8810 OR snd-au8820 OR snd-au8830 - check if any of these work
<meganerd> uzi_: then use dpkg -i --force-all name.deb
<abhinav> give an ech0 $?
<abhinav> after each command
<abhinav> so that we know whether it passed or failed
<Avocadobride> abhinav: FATAL: Module snd_au8830 not found.
<Avocadobride> abhinav: are you talking to me or someone else?
<uzi_> meganerd: actually its a font file ttf-dejavu-core
<abhinav> Avocadobride: what abt the 820 and 810 ? did any of these work
<Consul_Falx> folks... I have a fresh Kubuntu Lucid, my video is distracted. I intend to switch XAA to EXA, but right now don't have a xorg.conf file... how can I proceed this
<Consul_Falx> ??
<Avocadobride> abhinav: same error
<abhinav> Consul_Falx: /join #ubuntu+1
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: Lucid is beta, you should be there
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: there is no more editing of xorg.conf, and this is not a new change
<luck> hola
<mobius2> tp43,  it looks like he's making his OWN mounting point?
<luck> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mobius2> tp43,  im painfully new at times
<abhinav> Avocadobride: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<abhinav> I'm using this link to see if anything helps.
<tp43> mobius2, doesn't it have a sd card for transferring files, streaming is the main issue, if I had the camera
<mobius2> Consul_Falx,  you can still use a xorg.conf if you want to
<abhinav> Avocadobride: so far, we have made sure that modprobe doesn't work for you. So we need to recompile the drivers for alsa
<Consul_Falx> meganerd: it's not really to do with a +1, I just have a shitty videocard that can't be driven with XAA. could anybody please just tell me how to withdraw back to EXA, that would almost certainly work?
<mobius2> tp43,   yes streaming is all i wish to do ,  and you are telling me that's not going to happen correct?
<mobius2> not yet anyway
<Avocadobride> abhinav, fun
<tp43> mobius2, not sure yet, brb
<mobius2> if i could find a copy of picture package  I might be able to install it  via Crossover
<antivirtel> who knows that how can I turn on this function when in a windows' browser I click with my mouse's scrool button and in firefox appears something what can move my screen ?
<Consul_Falx> mobius2: thanks; I just need to change the method
<antivirtel> (page)
<abhinav> Avocadobride: :) would have been easier if someone could ssh into your system :)
<Consul_Falx> !EXA
<Avocadobride> abhinav: ehh.... well, if you give me your root password first I will let you 8-)
<mobius2> lulz
<Avocadobride> abhinav: hah
<luck> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<abhinav> Avocadobride: which motherboard is this ? exact model number please. I rem  you mentioned ASuS, so ASUS's site could provide some good clues
<overmind> luck: Do you need help with ubuntu?
 * mobius2 focuses bushmaster scope at ubots CPU
<abhinav> Avocadobride: no need for root password.. guest account would be fine :)
<antivirtel> noone knows this thing ? :S
<Avocadobride> abhinav: dont know how to tell my motherboard model, Its a really old pc, and all the boxes are lost
<mobius2> tp43,   if it makes any  difference , I a also have a different  older model ,  only it's not a digital  camera  its model reference  number is     TRV-65
<mobius2> CCD-TRV-65
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: I though that they removed EXA in 9.10
<abhinav> Avocadobride: ok..trying to find something without it.
<Selcuk> my make command gives error it says "[all -recursive ] error 1" also it says "[GPU.lo] error 1" what does it mean ? anyone pls help
<Milp> Can anyone tell me how to shut down a chroot session if i only have ssh access to it?
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: as in you have to build your own kernel and xorg
<tp43> mobius2, it seems that Linux works with firewire, but your camcorder is usb 2.0 which from reason isn't supported or something
<Avocadobride> abhinav, it says to do this (3) Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists. Go to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box. You'll be given a matrix of the sound cards made by the manufacturer. Try to match the chipset you found in step 2 with the driver(green hyperlink text).
<mobius2> tp43,  I wan not aware kino only supports firewire ?
<mobius2> wan=was
<Horusofoz> I installed Amarok into UNR and now have removed it. But seems to have left bits of KDE behind. how do I remove?
<abhinav> Avocadobride: we're past that :) the modprobe was from that (from under the cards mentioned under aureal)
<Avocadobride> abhinav, ah sorry
<spiky> exit
<Avocadobride> abhinav: should I get the ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel
<abhinav> Avocadobride: so, instead of wasting time, trying to see if I can get something about your card. Which, you said, is onboard and a bit dated
<mobius2> i bet it wuld be possible to find a vcr which could then  process the camcorder signal into a more readable analoge signal and then I could record on the computer
<abhinav> Avocadobride: try it.. while I search for something else
<Avocadobride> its not that bad
<Avocadobride> 2-3 years
<mobius2> might as well score  webcam
<Consul_Falx> meganerd: imagine a sack of flour asking you, how to remove distracted video output by maybe changing the output method
<mobius2> loooooool
<Avocadobride> abhinav, I will have to reboot in a couple of minutes
<tp43> mobius2, you can get a firewire card and it will work.  I don't really understand it too well.  I am not sure if my laptop has firewire or not.  Or if the sony needs to have firewire, I am confused to tell you the truth
<tp43> mobius2, check it out http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3065924
<tp43> mobius2, they say you can't use it without firewire on windows either
<Milp> Can anyone tell me how to shut down a chroot session if i only have ssh access to it? - Please, someone?
<Avocadobride> abhinav rebooting now.
<abhinav> Avocadobride: ok..
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: I am not sure what you are getting at
<tp43> mobius this kino app works with webcams too?
<mobius2> tp43,  thats the conclusion i've drawn ,  that  in order for this camera to work in linux i will need a PCMCIA card ,  and from what i've heard the throughput on a an older gatewat M-275 tablet pc (   what Im  using )  is nothing to write home about
<bella-vampire> ola
<Consul_Falx> meganerd: I'm simply asking for steps how to configure xorg so that it stop being snowy on my desktop
<tp43> mobius2, it says you need firewire on Linux or Windows.  Does it work in windows for you?  How do you figure if you have firewire?
<bella-vampire> olaaaa
<bella-vampire> ola
<Consul_Falx> nevermind, I'll reboot and ask again if survived...
<tp43> mobius2, your laptop must support firewire, you just need a firewire cable.  Thats my guess
<bella-vampire> hola
<mobius2> I am considering addind a copy of windows xp pro ontop of this linux installation,  I bet this would be easier if I  installed linux ontop of windows,  but I know it's possible to  do it this way. Can someone tell me what kind of shenanigans to expect from the windows boot loader?  Would it be easier to  just use a windows live cd?
<benlu> -!- away [away-message]
<Horusofoz> I installed Amarok into UNR and now have removed it. But seems to have left bits of KDE behind. how do I remove?
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: OK, I had it wrong, xaa is deprecated, exa has been buggy, and UXA is what 10.04 will likely ship with
<jetienne_> q. who knows how "display" tool, to configure the resolution and monitors, knows about the external monitor ? is there a cmdline tool i could use to get this information ?
<bcj> mobius2: So long as you tell Windows to install on the correct partition you should have no problems.  One thing you will note is that Windows will steal the MBR - so you'll have to restore it back to GRUB.
<mobius2> bcj,  yes
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: the problem with your question is that it depends on the version of Ubuntu you are using
<mobius2> bcj,  could you explain  that a little more?
<mobius2> bcj  ,  how to restore it back to grub?
<Avocadobride> abhinav: didnt work )_=
<bcj> mobius2: I've had this problem before.  You'll need to Google for "ubuntu restore grub after windows install".
<meganerd> jetienne_: xrandr
<mobius2> bcj    gotcha
<Jon-> Have: VIDEO_TS folder with DVD movie. Want: DIVX or XVID .avi file. Easiest way?
<bcj> There are numerous pages in the forums related to this.
<abhinav> Avocadobride: what did you try ?
<bcj> mobius2: Good luck :)
<mobius2> bcj,  and in your opinion what  was the level of difficulty re writing that MBR?
<jetienne_> meganerd: im looking at it. it provides scanline kindof info but i cant get the manufacturers and all out of it.... did i miss it ?
<abhinav> Jon-: handbrake software
<Avocadobride> abhinav: getting the alsa drivers from a fresh kernel
<jkd4> how do you combine two terminal windows into one terminal window with two tabs?
<abhinav> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<meganerd> jetienne_: if you want to know who made it, use lspci
<mobius2> jdk4 thats a damn good question?
<mobius2> i did not know you could do that
<abhinav> !handbrake | Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-: please see above
<tp43> mobius2, you need to worry about partitioning, after that, then there are grub tools.  something like grup-update
<tp43> Can you use kino with a webcam?
<bcj> mobius2: Rewriting the MBR isn't difficult - you just need to be sure you know what your partitions are (sd[a/b/c][1/2/3], etc) and what's on them.
<jetienne_> meganerd: lspci gimme only the hw inside the box unfortunatly
<jkd4> how do you combine two terminal windows into one terminal window with two tabs?
<mobius2> tp43 i wonder if having a program somthing like partition magic , installed to the windows instance  once it's up and stable ,  then  using partition magic I could more easily see things from the  heads up view
<abhinav> jkd4: I doubt that's possible ?
<bcj> mobius2: I think GRUB uses a slightly different naming scheme - something like: sda1 = hd(0,0), but that's in the forum info.
<benlu> -------------------------Away For Awile.
<tp43> mobius2, you can use gparted,
<Avocadobride> abhinav: I am trying compiling alsa source
<meganerd> jetienne_: so what exactly are you looking for?
<mobius2> tp43,  and handle the entire thing from within linux?
<Time`s_Witness> hey..
<abhinav> Avocadobride: yesh, that sounds best..
<Avocadobride> abhinav: its gonna take about 10 minutes to download so Im gonna go afk and grab food
<jetienne_> meganerd: i want to have user-readable information about the external monitor i plug on my netbook ?
<tp43> mobius2, thats what I used to resize.  there was a live cd, but I don't think you need the live cd, and then once you have resized, you can boot the windows cd, and install on your partition
<Avocadobride> abhinav: yay australian internet speeds....
<mobius2> am i correct in assuming that if i simply installed windows THEN installed  linux again  on some other  hard drive I would effectively have a dual  boot system  and not have had to  worry about re writing the MBR?
<Time`s_Witness> i have screwed up sound system and i want to set it back to default: pulseaudio with sound volume control and just as default. i have tried to remove alsa and to install pulseaudio but it seems to have no effect
<Time`s_Witness> how can i set pulseaudio to be the sound system used at boot and ignore any other? :s
<abhinav> mobius2: yes
<tp43> mobius2, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php,
<mobius2> Time`s_Witness,  make sure you  have the correct output selected in your audio  configuration , i had your problem once and it turned out that i had changed that output type and that was the only problem
<tp43> mobius2, resize, basically, you need to make a partition somewhere for your windows install
<Time`s_Witness> where can i check that, mobius2?
<Time`s_Witness> system -> preferences -> sound will lead me to "waiting for sound system to respond" , if it's there
<ukebane> Does anyone know why my mouse movement stutters with my usb mouse, but it works fine with my touchpad?
<abhinav> mobius2: Installing windows first and linux later is easier. Having said that, I did it the other way round with windows 7. see some of the links at http://delicious.com/abhinav
<benlu> ----------------------------I am Back.
<mobius2> Time`s_Witness,  you right click  your speaker icon  in the GUI and then  right click  it,  then select  Sound Preferences
<Time`s_Witness> only way i can access is by typing pulseaudio on console and then accessing it but it won't do anything changing configs there because its not the sound system in use
<Time`s_Witness> the icon is not there
<Time`s_Witness> for the same reason
<tp43> kino is only for video editing?  It doesn't function as a webcam capture program?
<meganerd> jetienne_: oh the monitor.  I am not sure, I have never gone looking for that
<Time`s_Witness> :(
<abhinav> mobius2: specifically,  http://delicious.com/abhinav/mydesktop
<mobius2> Time`s_Witness,  you repleaced ALSA with what?
<prongs> ubuntu-cn
<Time`s_Witness> nou, i think i have ALSA. i want pulseaudio
<mobius2> oh you replaced pulse with alsa?
<Time`s_Witness> but i tried to remove alsa just this time now before booting i removed alsa and reinstalled pulse
<jetienne_> meganerd: there is a tool in system -> preferences -> display. how can i get the source of it ?
<Time`s_Witness> and it seems to have done no effect
<mobius2> trying to make a game work?
<Time`s_Witness> yea i think i have ALSA
<mobius2> thats cool
<Time`s_Witness> no.. trying to make a  software work. no game :|
<mobius2> blah ... you shuld play games
<mobius2> :)
<Dr_Willis> Pulse Audio Uses Alsa.
<mobius2> well you cuold try uninstalling ALSA then reinstalling  the  default pulse audio
<nou> and you shouldn't use completion for "no" :)
<Time`s_Witness> then how can i make it actually use pulse audio Dr_Willis? The sound system configs are inaccessible and the volume control is not there. to access both i have to type pulseaudio in console but changing configs in those places
<Guest39268> can i install yahoo messeger on bt4 final
<Time`s_Witness> will change no configs  at all
<Time`s_Witness> i can mute every sound but as it's not being used that one, it won't mute
<mobius2> Time`s_Witness,  sounds like permissions issue
<abhinav> Guest39268: what is bt4 ?
<Dr_Willis> Time`s_Witness:  you confiure specific apps to use alsa or pulse audio normall
<mobius2> or configs
<Guest39268> backtrack 4 final
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely had any sound issues
<Consul_Falx> damn
<Consul_Falx> no help
<Time`s_Witness> no it's the entire operative system, even the system "bleeps" i hear when you highlight my name
<Time`s_Witness> it's not just one app
<Consul_Falx> except of that system offers me now to install fglrx ...
<Time`s_Witness> it's everything
<Dr_Willis> Guest39268:  BT is not Ubuntu.. go ask in their own channel.. and i imagine the answer is yes.. Install some IM client
<mobius2> I bid all of IRC land a good evening
<Guest39268> thank's
<Dr_Willis> Guest39268:  theres no offical Yahoo client for Linux. use some Other IM client
<mobius2> yall have a good night from Fort Collins Colorado
<Time`s_Witness> good evening mobius2
<Consul_Falx> meganerd: what's also your advice to changing xorg settings?
<abhinav> Guest39268: /join #backtrack-linux
<Mixchat> aries
<aries> yo
<Mixchat> how are u ?
<Lavin> i'm having trouble installing anything from synaptic, after adding offensive-security repo, what should i do
<Time`s_Witness> it's sad that i have to reinstall the whole system to get sound back :s
<overmind> !offtopic | Mixchat
<ubottu> Mixchat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhinav> Lavin: disable the said repo ? :)
<Lavin> i have
<Time`s_Witness> what is the file, the setting that i have to manipulate to set the default sound system to boot ubuntu with, is pulseaudio?
<abhinav> Lavin: and you did update, probably? so what is the issue you are facing now ?
<Mixchat>  !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mixchat> aries
<Mixchat> how about u this server ?
<Lavin> ok when i try to load anything from synaptic it just says " this needs to be installed but is not going to be"
<Dr_Willis> I must be one of the lucky ones that never have sound issues. :)
<root__> hi~!
<Lavin> i was trying to install openjdk
<Dr_Willis> Lavin:  update the packagemanager list. upgrade, then try again
<brigita> hey. Is there any possibility to install eny version higher than microsoft office XP in ubuntu 9.10. If you ask me why, it's because i have problems with excel files in openOffice, and this file only work in Miscorosft Office distributions...
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, then try it...
<abhinav> Lavin: it says why ? did you update (sudo apt-get update) from terminal
<Lavin> Dr_Willis: ok i'll try that
<Lavin> yes
<pulse00> hi all. is it possible to create a ssh public/private key pair for the www-data user so it can checkout svn commits from a remote repository without a password?
<Dr_Willis> brigita:  check the wine app database on office support perhaps.. or use a virtual machiune
<Consul_Falx> Dr_Willis: please, how do I set up display method if I don't have any xorg.conf?
<abhinav> !virtualbox | brigita
<ubottu> brigita: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ukebane> Does anyone know why my mouse movement stutters with my usb mouse, but it works fine with my touchpad? (the mousepad is the same one I've been using for years without any problems)
<Dr_Willis> Consul_Falx:  x auto confiures for the most part these days. I have several machines with no xorg.conf - I use the settings tools in the menus to tweak the res if i need to.
<Mixchat> aries
<Mixchat> aries
<Avocadobride> abhinav: It is not building alsa source!, it looks like this might work =D
<bullgard> GNOME System > Administration > Software Sources > (Software Sources) > Ubuntu Software > (Downloadable from the Internet)  Why can I not check off the button »Source code«?
<brigita> Dr_Willis, yes i know that the virtual box is the solution, and ok, i will look in wine database to see if it is available
<Consul_Falx> Dr_Willis: i'm on new Lucid 64bit and my xserver flickers mercilessly ... I'd probably need to change display method, refresh rate or sth like that, and I don't know other way despite of editing xorg.conf :\
<bullgard> System > Systemverwaltung > Software-Paketquellen > (Software-Paketquellen) > Software von Ubuntu > (Aus dem Internet herunterladbar) > Quelltext läßt sich nicht anhaken. Woran liegt das?
<Syrinx_> Hello... in 9.10, is the Passwords and Keys (Seahorse) app best if you want to just encrypt one file?
<ukebane> Consul-Falx, questions about Lucid go in #ubuntu+1 iirc
<Syrinx_> I encrypted a file, and was left with a file that has a PGP extension, and I don't know how to open it :(
<Time`s_Witness> hum
<arvind_khadri> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<jkd4> ok
<ukebane> Syrinx_, do you have seahorse installed?
<Syrinx_> Yes.
<Syrinx_> That's what I used to encrypt the one file
<ukebane> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196695
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: for changing refresh rate etc use xrandr or the GUI tool.  For changing your driver, this will depend on the version of Ubuntu.  10.04 is using UXA, 9.04/9.10 are using EXA, to get Xaa you have to go back to 8.04
<Syrinx_> Thanks!
<ukebane> the person renamed his pgp file to gpg and was able to decrypt it
<Syrinx_> Huh, interesting.
<Time`s_Witness> how can i disable this sound, this bleep, that occurs when i open console and hit the left-arrow key ? And so many other similar things :s
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: assuming that the version of Ubuntu that you are running actually has the driver you want, you can still specify it in the xorg.conf.
<tp43> Time`s_Witness, lol
<Avocadobride> abhinav: I this is happening http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alsamixer-function-sndctlopen-failed-for-default-no-such-file-or-directory-157454/
<Time`s_Witness> :s
<Arthur___> where is vlc config files? not in my home dir? i did not see .vlc Linux desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Time`s_Witness> it's not pleasant to hear it :P
<ukebane> Time`s_Witness, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667815&highlight=disabling+system+beep
<Avocadobride> abhinav: harry@taffy:~$ alsamixer
<Avocadobride> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<tp43> Time`s_Witness, don't do it
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: if you get that GUI tool that tries to configure your graphics, then you have done something wrong in the xorg.conf, likely the driver you specified does not exist
<Milp> how do i end a chroot env?
<tp43> Time`s_Witness, I always make it happen with tabs
<Time`s_Witness> tp43: why not ?
<Avocadobride> abhinav:  /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Time`s_Witness> ukebane, thanks
<Consul_Falx> meganerd: which tool exactly?
<q_> how to set active a USB stick?
<emilien> Time`s_Witness: xset b off && xset b 0 0 0
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: the display preference applet
<meganerd> Consul_Falx: it is just a front end to xrandr anyway.
<Time`s_Witness> was that for me emilien? Disable system beep ? :x
<tp43> Time`s_Witness, actually, I don't here it when I hit the left arrow key
<emilien> Time`s_Witness: Yes , but never mind did not see ukeban* had already replied
<Selcuk> my make command gives error it says "[all -recursive ] error 1" also it says "[GPU.lo] error 1" what does it mean ? anyone pls help
<Time`s_Witness> Do i need to restart? i did the modprobe command and it doesn't seem to work
<ukebane> modprobe does nothing? or it didn't solve the system beep?
<Time`s_Witness> it didn't :s
<ukebane> which part of my question :p
<Time`s_Witness> the second
<Time`s_Witness> xD
<malik__> clear
<rocket16> Hello all. For mathematical programming, which is better? Octave or Feemat?
<malik__> sorry
<Consul_Falx> meganerd: well, the frontend doesn't allow me to change refresh rate, it's on the only possible value
<malik__> guys i can not mount my external HDD which i previously used with windows
<tp43> rocket16, what you talking about
<rocket16> tp43: Is there anything wrong?
<Milp> How do i restart a already running lxde thing?
<ukebane> Time`s_Witness, try sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Time`s_Witness> http://guvnr.com/pc/ubuntu-kill-system-beep/
<tp43> rocket16, no, I mean, what programming of what mathematics you wanna do?
<malik__> i get this error: http://pastebin.com/JHdLPTwb
<Time`s_Witness> does that link sound trusty?
<Time`s_Witness> :X
<Time`s_Witness> hum. ok
<Time`s_Witness> ukebane, by typing sudo rmmod pcspkr i get "ERROR: Module pcspkr does not exist in /proc/modules
<Time`s_Witness> "
<ukebane> the link doesn't have any dodgyness in it
<rocket16> tp43: Just simple once, like plotting graphs etc., I tried both, Freemat and Octave. But couldn't fgure out which is better
<tp43> rocket16, oh, gnuplot
<ukebane> what about sudo rmmod snd_pcsp
<rocket16> tp43: Thanks, but I wanted a console, like Feemat or Octave, :(
<Avocadobride> abhinav: nothing is working
<rocket16> tp43: And, CAS are nice, but a Console is better
<Avocadobride> abhinav: I did the recompile thing
<hyperstream> is it possible to make my ./home/hyperstream/test run as: test in termal, rather than typing the whole thing ?
<Avocadobride> abhinav: everything worked fine
<tp43> rocket16, there was one I tried that intergrates with gnuplot, but I can't remember what it is called, something like mathmatika,
<rocket16> tp43: Mathomatic? (Mathematics is a commercial software). I tried Sage too, :) and wxMaxima is grand
<Consul_Falx> okey folks, how do I inquire which method my xserver is using now?
<tp43> rocket16, no not that one, it was something like xmathmatica
<rocket16> tp43: Oh! Searching it then, thanks for telling it,
<Guest77118> at boot i sometimes get error messages on the screen what way can i view them? there gone to0 quick
<Time`s_Witness> heh trying a reboot :)
<ukebane> ok
<tp43> rocket16, more like XMathmatics
<abhinav> Avocadobride: still the same issue ?
<Avocadobride> abhinav: yes,it is driving me mad
<abhinav> Avocadobride: did you check lshw etc to see if some o/p changed ?
<rocket16> tp43: Oh, thanks. Just searching and returning
<tp43> rocket16, ok, let me know if you find it, cause I can't at the momen
<Avocadobride> abhinav: lshw?
<rocket16> tp43: Sure,
<Avocadobride> abhinav: I am noob so w hat do I type?
<tp43> rocket16, yeah, maxima
<pulse00> is it possible to setup a ssh key-pair for the apache user ?
<rocket16> tp43: Maxima? I am using it already thanks. I am using it on wxMaxima, a GUI to it, :)
<tp43> rocket16, oh, cool, well, you needed something more?
<ukebane> Guest77118, you can view them with dmesg
<ukebane> or if you want to save it to a file dmesg > dmesg.txt
<emilien> hyperstream: Try PATH=$PATH:/home/hyperstream/test
<rocket16> tp43: Actually, yes. Because I just saw that no programme can be made with it, but with Freemat and Octave you can write scripts
<hyperstream> emilien, thanks mate :)
<tp43> rocket16, cool, never tried those, good luck, you are a rocket scientist?
<Avocadobride> abhinav: you could use ssh, and I could execute anything that needs root privelages
<rocket16> tp43: No no, just a Student, 15 years old, :) And a Java/Python programmer
 * bubuub saluda
<Guest77118> ukebane: thankyou!
<ukebane> you're welcome :)
<rocket16> tp43: Thanks for the help friend, much appreciated
<hyperstream> emilien, test command not found :(
<tp43> rocket16, qt and gtk are the popular linux programming languages
<abhinav> Avocadobride: sudo lshw (you did this before and put it into pastebin)
<tp43> rocket16, I was a rocket science student but then when I got older, I gave up, cause I didn't like the real world
<rocket16> tp43: Yes, trying gtk, but isn't it an interface designer rather than Programming language?
<tp43> So now I am a movie viewer, and couch potato
<hyperstream> emilien, what is this refered to ? so i can try and google(cant think of any keywords)
<Lavin> how would i get a word-list from backtrack on my ubuntu it's installed i just carn't locate it
<Avocadobride> abhinav: done http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/63UFbB5L
<tp43> rocket16, nope, they are languages, they have designers for those languages, but they are programming languages
<rocket16> tp43: I am learning C++, and Python is great! But nothing really, matches Java, to me.
<rocket16> tp43: Oh! Thanks for telling me. I will soon learn GTK for Gnome,
<tp43> rocket16, hmm, I never got so good at programming, but by my account, C, C++ and just as powerful if not more than java.  and probably faster
<abhinav> Avocadobride: ok. the product says MCP55 High Definition Audio, Vendor nvidia
<Avocadobride> abhinav: so?
<rocket16> tp43: Yes, I agree to the fact that they are faster. But Java programmes can run from toasters to rockets, and are more secure. Also, Java has finaliser model, which is better than C++-Destructor model
<abhinav> Avocadobride: so i'm just wondering that instead of trying to get this working as an "aureal" soundcard, we should treat this as nvidia and troubleshoot
<Avocadobride> abhinav: okay, sure
<rocket16> tp43: Bye, thanks for help
<Muncky> When mounting a drive in the /etc/fstab I get the error message : special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist. I can manually mount the drive, but with fstab it doesn't work. Is there anybody who encountered the same problem before?
<abhinav> Avocadobride: does this sound like your sound card (no pun intended) http://hardware4linux.info/component/15153/
<Apache-33> <Muncky> update udev
<Apache-33> had the same problem
<Avocadobride> abhinav: its not a pci card
<almoxarife> can someone tell me how to get the sound applet back on the desktop titlebar, I have sound
<Avocadobride> abhinav: its intergrated onto the motherboard
<Muncky> apache-33 thanx, I'll try
<abhinav> Avocadobride: so it this ..
<abhinav> Avocadobride: on a lot of asus mobos ...
<Avocadobride> abhinav: oh sorry, I cant really tell, it looks right
<Avocadobride> abhinav: but there isnt much info
<marko_d> hi
<abhinav> Avocadobride: well, good news is, that it does work. Just that you and I are not able to figure it out yet :)
<Milp> How can i use top to show only processes running inside a chroot env?
<Avocadobride> abhinav: well it has worked before
<Muncky> Apache-33 is there any documentation about updating udev. I'm really new to this all so......
<Guest77118> ever since i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 the grub loader take about 30seconds to show which operating system to load should it take this long ?
<Apache-33> <Muncky> just open synaptic type udev then update it
<Muncky> ok
<Muncky> thanx
<sanidhya> how to sync songs in ipod nano 5g
<Karmic> guest77118 the new grub 2 has a time on the boot loader so u can select he previous if any kernels
<hyperstream> Does anyone know how i can add my program: test so that when i type 'test' instead of './home/blah/test' it will run?
<marko_d> whats the package name of apt-get ?
<Apache-33> <hyperstream> make launcher
<desti> any old tribes 2 players here? have a look at new tribal wars mod for etqw http://splashdamage.com/content/tribal-wars-mod-released-enemy-territory-quake-wars
<jesefina> olaaa
<antonella> hola
<Muncky> Apache-33 Weird it seems that I already have the latest version installed.
<emilien> hyperstream: Try chmod +x /home/hyperstream/test then sudo cp /home/hyperstream/test /usr/bin
<jesefina> holaa
<Guest77118> karmic: ok so this is normal
<jesefina> ola
<antonella> hello
<jesefina> q haces antonella
<erUSUL> !ipod | sanidhya
<ubottu> sanidhya: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<antonella> y tu josefina
<Apache-33> <Muncky> what version?
<jesefina> nada
<jesefina> hablr con bos
<antonella> ha
<Apache-33> <Muncky> what is the latest version?
<antonella> es verdad
<Muncky> apache-33 one moment please I'm checking
<antonella> todos los canales son en igles
<jesefina> yes
<antonella> que royo
<jesefina> si
<jesefina> de donde soys
<erUSUL> !es | jesefina antonella
<ubottu> jesefina antonella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Muncky> Apache-33 It say's 147~-6.1
<antonella> vale
<antonella> ahora lo intento
<jesefina> vale
<jesefina> muncky ola
<antonella> es verdad
<antonella> muchas gracias
<jesefina> ola mauri
<antonella> yo tambien
<jesefina> yo ayer
<marko_d> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/tp could not be found.
<mauri> jesefina:  im using kubuntu beta1 but dolpihn says : refusiong to mount device /dev/sda1 for uid=1000
<marko_d> what does this error mean ?
<Apache-33> <Muncky> yup thats the latest ver check libgudev-1.0-0 and libgudev-1.0-dev update i too is it usb flash drive?
<antonella> no entiendo nada porque no entiendo mucho ingles
<Avocadobride> abhinav: any ideas?
<Avocadobride> abhinav: I thought you were looking for something?
<FriGiN> hi guys.
<Muncky> Apache-33 no, I want to mount a specific directory on the sda1 partition. It is the internal drive of the server.
<antonella> es la primera vez que me meto en esta pagina
<jesefina> antonella q aces
<antonella> y vosotros
<_GoRDoN_> Hi! What might make dpkg think that disk is full. I'm trying to install linux-headers and dpkg keeps telling me that the disk is full but still I can install other programs
<jesefina> na
<Grega> hi! is there a way i could remotely turn on/off my usb light? in another words; using a terminal to turn power on/off on a USB port?
<antonella> nada hablando con los demas aunque no entiendo nada
<antonella> por eso boy a ingles
<jesefina> yo no
<nibbler> Grega: you can load/unload the usb driver, but that affects all ports
<Tm_T> !es | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<antonella> se esta desconectando mucha jente
<shamun> can i use this in ubuntu 10? http://mono-project.com/Main_Page
<FriGiN> Grega: I would think that you cant turn off power to the usb ports.. thats not a linux thing thats just a power thing
<Muncky> Apache-33 libgudev-1.0-dev was not installed. I just installed it
<antonella> bale
<jesefina> donde
<antonella> gracias
<abhinav> Avocadobride: what is your kernel version ?
<abhinav> Avocadobride: uname -a
<FriGiN> cause the usb light isnt a software.. in fact i'd bet that there would be no contacts to data ports.
<Grega> FriGiN: i would say thats a kernel thing.
<antonella> pero de donde sois vosotros
<Grega> nibbler: no, thats not cool :)
<antonella> yo soy de argentina
<Avocadobride> abhinav: harry@taffy:~$ uname -a
<Avocadobride> Linux taffy 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jesefina> y yo
<FriGiN> Grega: you said usb light. the kind you plug into the usb port and it turns on
<antonella> jose y yo somos amigas
<abhinav> Avocadobride:  sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.31-19-386
<nibbler> FriGiN: without connecting the data the device can only get 50mA, for 500mA you need a driver and so data
<jkd4> hello
<antonella> hello
<Muncky> Apache-33 unfortunately no change. It still says : mount: special device /share/frank does not exist
<jesefina> no somos amigas somos germanas
<antonella> you can spikin spain
<FriGiN> nibbler: thats plenty to power led lights
<Grega> FriGiN: yes
<Zider> nibbler: so all the phone chargers and cup heaters uses only 50mA?
<Apache-33> <Muncky> i had the same problem with my usb flash 10gb wasnt recognised then after udev update it was try restart pc the see if it is recognised if not then ask again or try to google your problem check ubuntu forum
<nibbler> right....
<marko_d> whats the name of the apt package
<Muncky> Apache-33 thanx
<jesefina> kien habla en español
<Zider> nibbler: sounds hard to believe
<nibbler> Zider: nope, they register. thats why you cannot load your mobil on a windows pc, as you need a driver. in linux the drivers are all included
<Muncky> Apache-33 I'll try to reboot now, see what it brings
<ChogyDan> !troll | jesefina antonella
<ubottu> jesefina antonella: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<bazhang> jesefina, antonella /join #ubuntu-es
<nibbler> zider: plug your mobile on a windows without having the driver installed, and tell me if it charges
<Avocadobride> abhinav: harry@taffy:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.31-19-386
<Avocadobride> [sudo] password for harry:
<Avocadobride> Reading package lists... Done
<Avocadobride> Building dependency tree
<Avocadobride> Reading state information... Done
<Avocadobride> E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.31-19-386
<FloodBot2> Avocadobride: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zider> nibbler: it does
<jesefina> decirlo en español
<jkd4> !es | jesefina
<ubottu> jesefina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Zider> at least mine does
<antonella> plis podrias decirlo en españos
<nibbler> zider: mine does not
<FriGiN> and hate to tell you but pin 1 is 5v.
<Avocadobride> sorry
<FriGiN> http://pinouts.ru/Slots/USB_pinout.shtml
<abhinav> Avocadobride: find the closest one .. and install it ..
<Avocadobride> abhinav:
<Avocadobride> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree       Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.31-19-386
<erUSUL> jesefina: antonella estais molestando al resto de usuarios al usar español. teneis que hablar en lingles en este canal o ir al canal en español. o bien hablar en privado
<Avocadobride> abhinav: okay
<Zider> nibbler: it even charges without the OS being booted up
<ChogyDan> erUSUL: look at their ips, they are trolls
<erUSUL> jesefina: antonella Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jesefina> no kiero
<abhinav> Avocadobride: try linux-restricted-modules- <tab>
<sulle> Where can i change the mouse sensitivity?, i have already done that in the settings for the mouse. But it is not enough.
<nibbler> Zider: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Power  2nd paragraph
<FriGiN> beyond any of that.. weither we argue about pin outs or not.. you cant turn +5 off with drivers. even by disabling the the usb ports
<nibbler> Zider: yet i was wrong, its 100/500 not 50/500
<Avocadobride> abhinav: how about sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-common?
<gerardo_> irc.oltreirc.net
<FriGiN> nibbler: you just explained the data+ on the pins.
<Signal360> Hey, i'm getting an NTFS5: No Wubidlr everytime i boot ubuntu. This doesn't stop me booting, but it's a little annoying, any ideas?
<FriGiN> nibbler: pin 1 is still +5v
<nibbler> FriGiN: yep it is 5v and 100-500 mA depending on driver settings
<teixeira> folks what is happenning with ubuntu 9.10, the most instable ubuntu ever, the dev team changed? grub 2 is giving a lot of troubles, the network-manager too... i can't even get the sshd launching at boot because of network-manager!!
<kosst> how i can connect pda n560 with ubuntu 9.10?
<Signal360> Ubuntu 10.04 is lightning fast..
<Signal360> even on a Wubi installation.
<kholerabbi> hi, can I install 32-bit desktop edition on a 64-bit machine?
<Slart> kholerabbi: yes
<mauri> how is it possibile to merge 2 pdf during a printing
<teixeira> I think I gonna try the 10... if it's more stable
<kholerabbi> Slart: thanks
<Milp> Can anyone recommend a good graphical process manager?
<FriGiN> nibbler: tell me this then.. 1-50000000 doesnt matter.. its still ... ON its not a matter of drivers. its a matter of ability.. hes asking for a switch between power supply and light. at best case you could signifigantly dim it.. worst case you burn the lamp. port, or power supply up from "browning" out the light
<erUSUL> Milp: System>Admin>System Monitor does not work ?
<Zider> nibbler: guess I don't have standard USB ports then ;)
<kosst> mlya... hde pomosh?
<nibbler> FriGiN: i'm not discussing the led-switch problem at alll
<Milp> erUSUL: im using lxde as graphical frontend, its not included afaik
<Slart> mauri: "during printing"?? you can merge two pdfs.. yes.. not sure you can do it during printing though
<Zider> nibbler: or the charger is really effective
<erUSUL> Milp: i would use htop
<nibbler> Zider: either that, or your mobile triggers charging for 100mA already.... why not...
<erUSUL> Milp: is ncurses though
<frank-lappi> hi
<mauri> Slart: what i need samething like pdfcreator in windows
<Milp> erUSUL: whats ncurses?
<Zider> nibbler: you mean triggers for 500mA?
<FriGiN> the question wasnt how much he could make it brown it was can it go 1 to 0... not .5
<frank-lappi> how can i set nautilus as default again?
<erUSUL> Milp: a graphic widget lib for console
<Slart> mauri: I have no idea what pdfcreator is.. but here's a list of ubuntu tools.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<FriGiN> were talkin binary. not division.
<Milp> ah ok
<Slart> mauri: good luck with those pdf's.. I've got to run
<nibbler> Zider: no, my mobile refuses charging with 100ma only, but yours might do that. there is no real reason against that, just the speed
<mauri> Slart: tnk
<apokryphos> hi, is there a repository that has jre 18?
<sulle> my mouse is extremley sensitive, anny ideas on how i can set it more down?.
<Zider> nibbler: well.. still, seems pretty efficient to me.. ah well, as long as it works.. :D
<Apache-33> <sulle> try preferences mousse u can change over there mousse settings
<HypothesisFrog> is there any way i can fix it so that I don't have enter my password every time my laptop comes out of sleep?
<sulle> Apache-33: i have done that, set the settings for the lowest sensitivity but it is still too much.
<emilien> what if i mess with /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/speed and make it high number , Will i get a faster usb?
<Milp> Does anyone know a nice lightweight window manager that is optimized for very low resoultions? (500ish by 300ish)
<Wektron> hello all
<Guest95876> guys which is best distro for gaming( counter strike 1.6)
<ChogyDan> Milp: how much ram?
<Guest95876> 3ram
<Guest95876> core 2 2.10
<Milp> chogydan: around 250
<Milp> mbs
<xiaozhu> axca
<Guest95876> 3Gb ram
<ChogyDan> Guest36744: I don't think the distro will matter much
<erUSUL> Guest95876: ##linux
<Guest95876> I want to switch to linux from windows but I am searching to find the same sensitivity
<Guest95876> it matters much to me
<tommjames> can someone help me? i've broken gnome and i cant get the panels to work. i ran some app in wine and it screwed up the panel and i had to reboot, when i log in the panel is blank, so i went into xterm and did apt-get update/upgrade and --reinstall gnome-panel, but its still broken
<tommjames> any ideas?
<Guest95876> because my mouse 4000 dpi 500 hzr polling rate is my sensitivity I cant change it I've been gaming for years at these settings
<ChogyDan> Guest36744: if your only concern is counter strike, you will need wine which all distros have
<d4ckstr1k3r> tomatoes7, may be you can try purge
<ChogyDan> oops, Guest95876 ^
<Guest95876> hmm thnx man
<tommjames> d4ckstr1k3r, was that to me?
<antivirtel> hey, how can I use terminal's cd if the folder's name is: "asd asdf" so there is a space in the folder's name ?!
<sulle> annyone?, i realy have high sensitivity on my mouse and need to get it slower. its almoust impossible to use the mouse.
<Guest95876> I've installed ubuntu netbook remix and it seemed to me a little bit not configurable for mouse
<d4ckstr1k3r> tommjames, yes sorry wrong tab
<squarrel> need help. recursively chmod to all files in folder and all subfolders. but only to files.
<Milp> When i try to start qps or filezilla or any installed gui program on lxde, i always get "cannot connect to x server :1", what am i doing wrong?
<psycho_oreos> antivirtel, you enclose it in quotes
<antivirtel> :O I try it
<psycho_oreos> squarrel, there's chmod -R
<Gnea> antivirtel: you can also use tab
<erUSUL> antivirtel: cd "asd asdf"
<d4ckstr1k3r> tommjames, it's seems really weird happen because of app by wine but if you you apt-get purge
<antivirtel> Gnea, how ?
<Gnea> antivirtel: when you type the cd command, type it like this:  cd asd<tab>
<psycho_oreos> antivirtel, type first few letters and hit tab
<antivirtel> ahh
<Gnea> :)
<antivirtel> it works thx :D
<Gnea> tab works in a number of different situations like that
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<squarrel> psycho_oreos:  its sudo   find . -type f -exec chmod -R 644 {} \;
<squarrel> thanks
<ionut> i have installed windows 7 after linux karmic koala and then i had problems with the grub (windows seven just loading and i wasn't abble to enter in linux). but i restored grub and now i can't see the windows 7  system in the grub loader .what can i do?
<BluesKaj> !grub | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<d4ckstr1k3r> squarrel, have you try grub-install (hdx)
<antivirtel> how can change the program start icon's icon in dektop ?
<ionut> can anyone help me with the grub?
<ChogyDan> ionut: are you using grub2?
<ionut> ChogyDan: yes
<ionut> ChogyDan: which is the file that contain all the operating systems?
<ionut> ChogyDan: in grub
<gramM> how to register on channel my nickname?
<ChogyDan> ionut: if you do sudo upgrade-grub       does it list windows?
<Phurl> troti, hello
 * gramM does it require registration on channel?
<ChogyDan> ionut: oops!!  it is sudo update-grub
<ionut> ChogyDan: yes i can see , is windows 7 also there
<ionut> ChogyDan: but when loads , can't see it
<ChogyDan> ionut: is it not listed, or is there no menu at all?
<ionut> ChogyDan: look
<ionut> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic
<ionut> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic
<ionut> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic
<ionut> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-19-generic
<FloodBot2> ionut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ionut> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<ChogyDan> ionut: you need to use pastebin
<ionut> ChogyDan: you see that ?
<yuger51> hi i ve resently installed ubuntu-netbook remix 10.04 after installing windows 7 , installation was sucessfull and ubuntu is working flawless , but when i select "windows 7 " @ grub boot menu , it give me error i.e windows failed to start
<yuger51> please help
<Gnea> yuger51: help for 10.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<yuger51> okay
<Milp> are x server applications not compatible to openbox?
<Gnea> Milp: what do you mean?
<Milp> Well i run lxde on openbox and whenever i try to start filezilla or anything i get "cannot connect to x server :1"
<Phurl>  /hop
<Gnea> why would you want to do that?
<Milp> what do you mean exactly?
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Gnea> well, openbox and lxde are 2 different guis
<Gnea> why would you try to run both?
<Milp> uuh i thought openbox was the thing that is the base of lxde
<Milp> like xserver to gnome
<Milp> is lxde based on xserver then?
<Guest62710> So I have a file with a directory with characters in the name that make it impossible for me to move it or change it's name.  It's got ?'s and @'s in the name... Any ideas on how I can change the name of this dir?
<Guest62710> thunar and nautilus both don't show it, so I can't use a gui I don't think
<Gnea> Milp: as I understand it, lxde is to openbox what kde is to gnome. get it?
<Milp> ooh yes
<Milp> but still i dont get why i always get the cant connect to xserver error when i try to start any normal application
<Milp> i mean im trying to start it from inside a console in lxde
<Gnea> Guest62710: use tab
<Guest62710> Gnea: yeah, that results in an expansion that isn't understood by bash.  I've tried that already.
<Gnea> Milp: probably because it's started a whole new x server someplace. just stick with one gui or the other and you won't have that problem.
<cmol> #gjk.dk
<antivirtel> who uses XChat ?
<Gnea> Guest62710: using the mv command?
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: me
<Milp> no gnea, i didnt actually start or install openbox implicitly, i just thought it kinda did that itself
<Gnea> Milp: try not starting lxde then
<antivirtel> abhi_nav how can I set that if I write /whois <name> the output comes in the channel, but not in the network tab ?
<Milp> what do you mean gnea?
<Gnea> just don't use it
<Milp> i cant just start gui apps from the console though
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: join #xchat
<Milp> and i want to use gui apps
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: I want to do that also, but I dont know how to do it.
<Gnea> lxde isn't a gui app, it's a desktop environment
<Gnea> so don't use it
<Milp> yes but i need a desktop environment to run gui apps
<antivirtel> abhi_nav i had setted up it in windows
<Gnea> ...
<antivirtel> can I copy my settings ?
<Gnea> openbox doesn't have menus?
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: how?
<antivirtel> I dont know :D:D
<Milp> i dont really have openbox set up
<antivirtel> I did it 3 years ago :D
<Milp> i was just thinking that lxde had openbox coming with it as a sort of xserver replacement
<Gnea> Milp: well, whatever you did, it sounds like you screwed something up
<antivirtel> so abhi_nav I dont remember :D
<Milp> yeah and i want to find out what it is D:
<Gnea> nothing replaces the xserver
<Milp> ah ok
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: :-(
<Gnea> the X server is what powers the GUI
<antivirtel> yeah
<Gnea> once it's loaded, then other programs can run on top of it, like a desktop environment or a window manager
<mowe> Milp: openbox is the windwomanager of lxde
<antivirtel> but abhi_nav where is the plugins folder for xchat like in windows: program files/X-Chat 2/Plugins
<antivirtel> ?
<Milp> so openbox to lxde is like gnome to xserver?
 * Gnea facepalms
<erUSUL> Milp: no like metacity/compiz to gnome
<Milp> ah ok
<mowe> :)
<Milp> thanks :D
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: dont know much. you wll get more help in #xchat
<Gnea> this is why I use e17: it's all there :)
<antivirtel> abhi_nav I'm now asking there :D
<Milp> well where would i start finding out what is wrong when i always keep getting the 'cant connect to xserver' error with any application?
<erUSUL> Gnea: surely e17 wm has a name :) like gnome's
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: good :D
<Gnea> erUSUL: lol nope, it's just plain ol' e17. they rolled the WM and DE into one.
<mowe> Milp: is startx working?
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: should I just give up? I really want to listen to music and I have no idea what to do, I may just have to get rid of ubuntu
<antivirtel> abhi_nav I have the folder, I can share you my configs :)
<Milp> mowe: its not quite that easy. The console can only be accessed via ssh and the graphical frontend can only be accessed via vnc
<Milp> mowe: so naturally if i do startx from ssh i get errors
<Gnea> erUSUL: in the days of e16, they had efm, but it was very primitive
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride: ??? what? But I never told you anything
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: no thanx.
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: crap, are you not the same as abhinav?
<mowe> Milp: can't help you with that, i'm clueless xD
<Milp> mowe lol D: do you know of any logfiles that i could check or anything?
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride: OoooooHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh no I am abhi_nav he was abhinav
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: haha
<abhi_nav> Now what to do my nick is conflicting sooooo many times with that other abhinav? ohhh please help me
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride: :-(
<mowe> Milp: i think dmesg is always the first log you check, but i'm newb myself
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: so can YOU help me?
<antivirtel> abhi_nav where is the start file in ubuntu, like in windows: xchat.exe
<antivirtel> ?
<erUSUL> antivirtel: which xchat
<antivirtel> witch ? :D
<abhi_nav> antivirtel: do whereis xchat
<mowe> /usr/bin/xchat maybe
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: lookit http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/63UFbB5L
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride: what problem?
<Avocadobride> Avocadobride: no sound
<Milp> Gnea: is that e17 also lightweight?
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride: what problem?
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride: what problem? I wll read that paste bin later. First tell me what prob is?
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: just said, no sound
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: did the message not go through
<Gnea> Milp: more so than anything else
<abhi_nav> !sound | Avocadobride
<ubottu> Avocadobride: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> Milp: well, except twm
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride follow these instruciton on that page
<Milp> gnea whats twm?
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: double click on volume control?
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride single left click
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: I have gone through this
<Avocadobride> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Gnea> Milp: old old old OLD window manager that consisted of a cursor and a very simple menu
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride Actully now I am busy. So cant help in that much deep. Sorry.
<mehrtuerer> hi. is there a workarround for the gnome-dragndrop-lost-focus problem? (http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2567/)
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride Better ask someone else
<antivirtel> what is the best file commander in ubuntu (like in Total Commander)
<antivirtel> ?
<Avocadobride> abhi_nav: do you know anyone who can help
<real_ate> hi everyone, I know it's still early over there but is there anyone from the USA around? I need a bit of help testing something but the internet traffic needs to come from the US
<abhi_nav> Avocadobride just ask your question in one line with details here in main channel. thats it
<ju571n> midnight commander is nice
<antivirtel> :O
<antivirtel> ju571n but graphical ?
<frank-lappi> i'm a german ubuntu-user and install lxde but i will use natilus and not pcman how can i set it as default?
<ju571n> no, it is not graphical, just character set. i just use nautilus for graphical, but i prefer command line
<Avocadobride> Can someone help me get my sound working? I have gone through this list to no avail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449, In sound preferences no outputs are detected other than "Dummy Output" http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/63UFbB5L
<Avocadobride> Also I cannot see any sound hardware in sound preferences
<abhi_nav> frank-lappi if you want german channel then it is #ubuntu-de
<Milp> how do i find out which display i am on currently?
<Milp> Like which of these weird 0:0 numbers it is
<eueu> Hello, I am trying to TAR some directory under Ubuntu, and untar that archive on Windows. The problem is that some sub-directories contain non-ASCII characters in their name
<eueu> When I untar that archive on Windows I obtain a wrong file name.
<frank-lappi> abhi_nav, the german do not know how it works
<boss_mc> Milp: echo $DISPLAY
<ju571n> eueu,  i didn't know you could get non ascii chars in a file or directory.   maybe look at man tar
<Milp> thanks
<abhi_nav> frank-lappi this is a sentence or joke?
<eueu> ju571n, of course you can name a directory with é, è, à, ö etc.
<revvy> hi anyone good with calculus? i have a challenging question here
<abhi_nav> revvy: #math
<BTuser> salut i'm french
<eueu> forums suggest I use the 7z format which always encodes file names properly
<revvy> join #test
<eueu> salut BTuser, pourquoi ne pas aller sur #ubuntu-fr ?
<revvy> i cant join the channel #math
<BTuser> ok bein merci quand meme,c qoi ici?
<BTuser> des anglais?
<eueu> revvy, use the command « /join #math »
<abhi_nav> revvy: type /join #math
<eueu> BTuser, anglophones
<MaKR|laptop> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ben> I cant go in #math either.
<abhi_nav> ben: what you typed?
<ben> also /join #math
<abhi_nav> ben: what error you get?
<joni> hola
<ben> not a right.
<joni> ben is that you
<ben> Hi
<joni> ben keeling
<joni> beeenn
<omry|work> I am having a crash from update-mime-database and it broke my system. any idea? (running update-mime-database.real /usr/share/mime segfaults)
<joni> ben
<ben> Hello
<Gnea> !ask | joni
<joni> beennn anser
<ubottu> joni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joni> are you ben keeling??
<vikram> hello
<Gnea> joni: this is the Ubuntu support channel, not a social forum
<ben> I am Ben Lu
<sqwertle> Could anyone tell me why http://pastie.org/879564 is printing out garbage characters, the characters are only just before the second client input is received and never again. It also seems to be having trouble reusing the port just after a disconnect.
<joni> ohh soz i thoght u were someone els
<vikram> my name is kayneo
<vikram> hi
<abhi_nav> vikram: ????
<ChogyDan> omry|work: debsums shared-mime-info
<Ad0> hey
<joni> hu lives in alhaurin el grande?????
<vikram> this is the first time i use this software
<abhi_nav> joni: #ubuntu-offtopic
<vikram> abhi_nav: what's the matter?
<omry|work> ChogyDan, it's not fully installed
<Ad0> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on acer aspire 3000, and it went fine for the first few boots but now the screen is black when going into X. the startup sound plays etc so it must boot fine else
<omry|work> it segfaults in dpkg
<abhi_nav> vikram: nothing continue. ask your question
<omry|work> ChogyDan, something to do with xml, from the core file.
<vikram> o ,^^
<ChogyDan> omry|work: can you pastebin the whole error?
<omry|work> ChogyDan, which error? the segfault ?
<ukebane> Ad0, what is your dmesg saying?
<omry|work> update-mime-database.real /usr/share/mime  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<vikram> are you the adminstrator here?
<ChogyDan> omry|work: all of it?
<ChogyDan> !paste | omry|work
<ubottu> omry|work: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mery44> hello
<mery44> que tal?
<Muncky> Hey folks, I'm having a problem mounting with use of the fstab. I'm trying to mount a specific directory on the ubuntu server to my client. I configured fstab, the export file etc. Manually I can mount the drives, but when I use the : sudo mount -a command, I get the following message : " special device /share/frank does not exist " I've searched the web and also added the sata_via and others sata stuff into my /etc/m
<Muncky> odules, but I can't get it to work. Manually mounting works perfect, but with the use of fstab it doesn't work. Highly frustrating now, because I'm searching for a solution for about a whole day now ! Is there somebody who can help me with this problem?
<mery44> que tal esta?
<omry|work> ChogyDan, which error? I already did some investigating. dpkg stops with error code 137 because update-mime-database crashes.
<mery44> quieres follar?
<ben> How to activate the rolling desktop??
<mery44> que??
<ChogyDan> omry|work: all the output, not just the errors
<mery44> que si quiers follar?
<Muncky> ben : see the compiz config settings
<abhi_nav> vikram ask here
<eliminyro> can anybody tell me what's the name of ATI driver module from xorg-edgers? i need to set up my xorg.conf!
<MaKR|laptop> eliminyro: if the driver is installed - aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mery44> quereis follar?
<eliminyro> installed but not active
<ChogyDan> !es | mery44
<ubottu> mery44: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<omry|work> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/86N4UauM
<abhi_nav> vikram: you have any problem?
<ChogyDan> omry|work: try sudo apt-get clean, and redownload the package
<joni> hu lives in
<abhi_nav> joni: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussions
<omry|work> ChogyDan, same crap.
<eliminyro> MaKR|laptop, it configured my xorg.conf with fglrx. that's not ppa
<ben> Byex2
<MaKR|laptop> ppa?
<omry|work> ChogyDan, I tried to debuild the shared-mime-info package and got another segfault related to xml from  xmllint --noout --valid ./freedesktop.org.xml  (DURING THE BUILD!)
<kulight> oad
<omry|work> I think something is wrong with the xml parser
<eliminyro> MaKR|laptop, yep. you know, xorg-edgers. 3rd-side drivers )
<MaKR|laptop> ah ic
<Muncky> nobody has a clue?
<MaKR|laptop> I've actually never heard of it
<MaKR|laptop> I use opensuse so I'm not familiar with how to set up xorg.conf on ubuntu, sry
<MaKR|laptop> I just knew the aticonfig cuz that's universal
<Drainage> hi
<ChogyDan> omry|work: yeah, it looks like the problem is a bit buried.  It seems like it might be more trouble than it is worth to track down.  You could look in the postinst script...
<MaKR|laptop> are we talking video or sound.....?  cuz google "ati ppa" brought up some weird crap
<eliminyro> video
<ChogyDan> omry|work: I guess you've done that, sorry I don't know
<eliminyro> i've already installed required packages. but i don't know the name of module )
<omry|work> ChogyDan, I already got a partial stack trace of the problem (both in shared-mime-info and from xmllint) :  http://pastebin.ca/1848134
<MaKR|laptop> idk either :/
<MaKR|laptop> if you get it working let me know, I have some problems with my ati card
<ChogyDan> omry|work: have you tried reinstalling libxml2?
<ChogyDan> or debsums libxml2
<MaKR|laptop> seems that a x1950xt card is legacy now, the .run packages from ati's site don't install correctly for me, and the suse repo for ati has had bad checksums for 2 months now
<MaKR|laptop> so I'm stuck running either the default radeon driver, which provides 3d accel but only at 1/2 the rate of fglrx
<omry|work> ChogyDan, several times.
<MaKR|laptop> so any performance boost would be awesome
<ori> Question: can someone tell me how to check if im x86, or x86-64?
<Muncky> Hey folks, I'm having a problem mounting with use of the fstab. I'm trying to mount a specific directory on the ubuntu server to my client. I configured fstab, the export file etc. Manually I can mount the drives, but when I use the : sudo mount -a command, I get the following message : " special device /share/frank does not exist " I've searched the web and also added the sata_via and others sata stuff into my /etc/m
<Muncky> odules, but I can't get it to work. Manually mounting works perfect, but with the use of fstab it doesn't work. Highly frustrating now, because I'm searching for a solution for about a whole day now ! Is there somebody who can help me with this problem?
<ori> Question: can someone tell me how to check if im x86, or x86-64?
<peanuter> MaKR|laptop: hi
<MaKR|laptop> lol hi
<theadmin> Any simple GUI app for setting up chroots? Something like Sandboxie
<ChogyDan> omry|work: well, I'm having fun with debsums : debsums | grep -v OK$       I'm not sure if that command is correct, but it seems to be working
<peanuter> I installed ati's propriatary driver and am experincing issues, gl is not working, and i can not see my mouses icon.  any suggestions?
<omry|work> ChogyDan, I can't debsum that mime thing because it's not fully installed
<dinosaurvskitten> any recommendations for a decent raw image (cr2) viewer? All the ones I've found so far are slow and on a per-image basis, ie I can't just view thumbnails of all the raw images in a directory, which is what I want to do...
<dinosaurvskitten> canon's official viewer doesn't work in wine and gimp's viewer is slow
<ChogyDan> omry|work: doesn't it seem like something else is causing it to fail?
<MaKR|laptop> peanuter: I'm going for a cig to think it over, gotta try to remember what I did to fix that, although gl worked when the cursor was invisible so idk if it'll be the same issue
<peanuter> sure
<omry|work> ChogyDan, it being debsums? no, it's very specific.
<ChogyDan> omry|work: well, it works for me, so I was guessing that you have a corrupt file
<dinosaurvskitten> what's an easy way to see the list of packages available from one apt source?
<theadmin> Okay then. How do i set up a chroot? I made a folder, now what?
<antivirtel> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_g-q7zXM0b-c/RvuS4nzM21I/AAAAAAAAAds/0rOYbd_CsH8/s1600-h/mdb.png <-- if I have no Microsoft Access option, what can I Do ?
<maodie> hello
<Milp> Even though i have a working internet connection i get 404 for most of the source.list entries, what could there be wrong? D:
<sanidhya> git clone git://git.gnome.org/tracker
<sanidhya> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/sanidhya/tracker/.git/
<sanidhya> git.gnome.org[0: 209.132.180.173]: errno=Connection refused
<sanidhya> fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection refused)
<FloodBot2> sanidhya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muncky> Is there nobody who can help with the mount problem?
<antivirtel> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_g-q7zXM0b-c/RvuS4nzM21I/AAAAAAAAAds/0rOYbd_CsH8/s1600-h/mdb.png <-- if I have no Microsoft Access option, what can I Do ?
<sanidhya> how to use git, its giving error , I am behind a proxy
<theadmin> PLEASE somebody, i need help with chroot
<gmmech> so when attemtpting to do a diso upgrade from 9.10, to 10.4, I hanging at "configuring gnone-panel-data"
<thevishy> i did 4-5 updates after installing ubuntu and each time a new kernel has come
<thevishy> i would like to know if I can delete the old kernels to get some space and also remove them from the GRUB list
<reefy> hi, i'm new so pls forgive me if i tread on any rules or virtual toes :) ... reading the guidelines and FAQ now
<moonlite> sanidhya, did you google first?
<theadmin> thevishy: Yes
<moonlite> sanidhya, because i did and found this: http://roshansingh.wordpress.com/2008/08/29/using-git-behind-proxy/
<seven_> hi there guys, is there any reason why I should pick 32 bit versus 64bit on 9.10 ?
<persia> theadmin: Which release are you running?
<thevishy> how do i do that ?
<seven_> is flash etc etc working as good as on 32 bit?
<t0m_> boss my karmic kola is not starting can anyboby help me
<theadmin> persia: Jaunty at the moment, why
<t0m_> how can i recover my data
<thevishy> what problem are u facing tom
<persia> theadmin: Because it tells me which tools are handy for creating chroots :)  Do you use LVM?
<overmind> t0m_: Load LiveCD and copy all from /home/*
<t0m_> kk
<theadmin> persia: How would i know that (terminal way prefferable, NO desktop environment, altho i have plain x with a window manager)
<sanidhya> moonlite: yes I tried, it was written it might be due to the repository closed... but I tried many sources but the same error
<thevishy> theadmin, canu tell me hwo do i go about that
<t0m_> there is not any other option to recoover ubuntu without format
<t0m_> overmind
<t0m_> help  me
<kevin__> Every once and a while I can not empty the trash in my evolution email client. I have been deleting the Inbox.cemta & Inbox.ibex.index files in the .evolution folder. Is there something else I can do to correct this problem?
<overmind> t0m_: What error are you having?
<thevishy> do fsck tomatoes7
<thevishy> t0h,
<t0m_> black console screen comes
<thevishy> did it work before ?
<overmind> t0m_: Not errors and not text ?
<persia> theadmin: If you don't know, you aren't.  Unfortunately, the easy chroot creator doesn't work without LVM in jaunty.  Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<t0m_> no text no error
<sanidhya> moonlite: i have my proxy set
<t0m_> only console sreen
<theadmin> persia: What is LVM. And what is "easy chroot creator"
<t0m_> i have karmic kola
<overmind> t0m_: Try "fsck"
<thevishy> is that a new computer what hardware are u using
<t0m_> overmind i have to do urgently
<t0m_> plz dude help me
<thevishy> karmic doesnt work on my friends new i5 computer , only lucid beta release worked
<t0m_> how to use fsck
<overmind> t0m_: Just writte "fsck"
<overmind> and enter
<theadmin> t0m_: Man that's so easy, type fsck and hit enter
<MaKR|laptop> t0m_: for advanced features run: fsck --help
<thevishy> theadmin, can u please help me with deleting the old kernels and also delete the grub entry
<t0m_> fsck dont fromat any thing or data
<t0m_> and where this i have to type
<persia> theadmin: LVM is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall . When lucid releases, one will be able to run `mk-sbuild lucid` to create a managed lucid chroot, which will be easier.
<overmind> t0m_: No, it repairs file system
<overmind> !fsck | t0m_
<ubottu> t0m_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<thevishy> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<theadmin> thevishy: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image", this will list your kernels. You can then remove them by running "sudo apt-get purge KERNEL" and also remove the headers (quite the same, except you replace linux-image with linux-headers in first command). Grub menu stuff will be removed automatically
<IdleOne> t0m_: fsck is a File System Check, it does NOT format anything. safe to use
<t0m_> but where i use these command any thing is not opening
<IdleOne> t0m_: in Terminal
<t0m_> from where i get this terminal
<Snedkeren> Hello
<theadmin> t0m_: Dammit you see this black screen with something like "user@machine:~$"?
<thevishy> theadmin, when I run ssudo apt-get purge KERNEL do I type the variable there or KERNEL constant
<t0m_> nothing
<theadmin> thevishy: you type one of those packages returned by dpkg -l | grep linux-image, lol
<IdleOne> theadmin: please be patient
<t0m_> no screen is apprears
<IdleOne> t0m_: what do you see on your monitor right now?
<Snedkeren> Can someone help me to access files on a hd. it seems to be gone..
<t0m_> nothing - - this only
<overmind> t0m_: And what if you press "alt + F5" ?
<t0m_> no keys r working
<theadmin> t0m_: Oh, i see, this means your system is all... well... dead.
<IdleOne> t0m_: what is your first language?
<t0m_> dude when i use fsck permission denied
<Snedkeren> Hi everybody... what shall i do to get some help :)
<ori> Help. I'm trying to install the google sidebar. when typing: sudo apt-get install google-gadgets in the terminal, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398773/
<t0m_> come
<t0m_> what to do
<IdleOne> t0h: sudo fsck
<theadmin> t0m_: Okay. You'll have to boot from a livecd.
<IdleOne> t0m_: sudo fsck
<theadmin> t0m_: Then, do "sudo fsck"
<IMoM> here is an off the wall question for anyone...  can I place a working kernel and modules from another distro on an Ubuntu install?
<JoshuaL> I need to record myself via a webcam for a school assignment, what software can I use best to do so with Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> JoshuaL: Cheese
<JoshuaL> IdleOne, ok ty, ill look into that :D
<BoondoKlife> IdleOne: Does cheese do audio too?
<IdleOne> JoshuaL: it is in the repos BoondoKlife hmmm I don't think so :/
<JoshuaL> IdleOne, ah i do need sound too :(
<overmind> JoshuaL: Try this "sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio"
<IdleOne> JoshuaL: search in Synaptic Package manager. for cheese and it should list other available apps for video/audio recording
<Snedkeren> How do i access a harddisk when i cant see it in ///:computer???
<JoshuaL> IdleOne, good idea
<JoshuaL> overmind, what does it do?
<theadmin> sigh, persia left it seems. Anyone else can help me setting up a chroot?
<overmind> JoshuaL: It replaces one of alsa's library, and installs pulseaudeio's one
<overmind> JoshuaL: It worked fine for me
<amortiser> hello problem with rhythmbox can anyone help
<theadmin> amortiser: WHAT problem, be specific please
<ori> Help please. I'm trying to install the google sidebar. when typing: sudo apt-get install google-gadgets in the terminal, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398773/
<amortiser> when i try to transfer music to ipod after 3 or 4 songs in the smae album seems to be problem (gary screnn etc)
<theadmin> ori: Try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<theadmin> ori: If this doesn't work, Ubuntu fellas broke something it seems, sorry for you.
<theadmin> ...It worked on Jaunty at least...
<ori> theadmin, i did it... but now what? retype it?
<theadmin> ori: Try to install again now
<exup35> Hello - running ubuntu 9.10 (no special variant) is there a way I can reformat 2nd harddrive to NTFS ?
<IdleOne> exup35: use Gparted
<theadmin> exup35: Install "ntfs-progs" package, then do "sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sda2" or similar
<IdleOne> or that ^^
<neemz> I have a pptp vpn server that runs on the standard port 1723, what is the easiest way to proxy this so that is _also_ runs on port 110 ?
<amortiser> hello rhtymbox problem i cannot trasfer music to ipod
<theadmin> IdleOne: gparted still will need ntfs-progs for this.
<IdleOne> theadmin: yup :)
<exup35> ok will try ntfs-progs  thankyou ;-)
<boodroscotch> Hey guys. I've just installed 10.04, and X won't start because i have an ATi Card.
<boodroscotch> A little help here please?
<theadmin> boodroscotch: Lucid help in #ubuntu+1
<ori> theadmin, is it possible that the problem is that im following instructions for hardy?
<IdleOne> exup35: if you are going to use the command line please make sure that you have the right path or you could end up formatting the wrong partition
<theadmin> ori: ...most likely.
<IMoM> can I place a working kernel and modules from another distro on an Ubuntu install? the normal kernel has "features" I don't want and my other kernel works.  anyone tried this?
<peanuter> I have an ati radeon hd 3200, I have installed the drivers via -> system -> administration -> hardware drivers.  I have rebooted.  However glxinfo and such still state there is an issue.  Any suggestions?
<exup35> yup will do Idle
<sage_> hey
<sage_> I need help getting 64 bit flash player
<IdleOne> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<theadmin> ...what's a real plugin o_O
<IdleOne> RealPlayer
<Muncky> is it normal that the UUID on the client for sda1 is different from the UUID for sda1 on the server?
<conb123> Anyone know how I can make update-manager run automatically like it used to?
<IdleOne> Muncky: yes, different machines get different names
<sage_> Put the file in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer64.so for a site-wide install (or in ~/.mozilla/plugins for a single-user install):
<llutz> Muncky:" UUID Universally Unique Identifier "  what do you think "unique" stands for?
<sage_> `libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer64.so': No such file or directory
<ori> theadmin, i typed this: sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gt, and got: E: Couldn't find package google-gadgets-gt... Do u you know how/ where i can download it from?
<Muncky> ok
<Muncky> then i have absolutely not a single clue what is wrong with my setup
<IdleOne> Muncky: but I like your idea, would make support so much easier if we all used the same UUID's :)
<Muncky> thanx IdleOne
<llutz> IdleOne: then start to recommend usage of labels, not uuids
<sage_> hey I am having trouble putting a .so file in a dir
<IdleOne> llutz: I was being sarcastic mostly :)
<Muncky> If I may post my problem once again, I don't wan't to be annoying
<IdleOne> Muncky: go ahead
<IMoM> IdleOne, you haven't tried to PD a multi node server with identical UUIDs yet ... :)  that gave me a headache
<Muncky> if so please let me know, but I'm desperate for some help
<Muncky> Hey folks, I'm having a problem mounting with use of the fstab. I'm trying to mount a specific directory on the ubuntu server to my client. I configured fstab, the export file etc. Manually I can mount the drives, but when I use the : sudo mount -a command, I get the following message : " special device /share/frank does not exist " I've searched the web and also added the sata_via and others sata stuff into my /etc/m
<Muncky> odules, but I can't get it to work. Manually mounting works perfect, but with the use of fstab it doesn't work. Highly frustrating now, because I'm searching for a solution for about a whole day now ! Is there somebody who can help me with this problem?
<FloodBot2> Muncky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Muncky: you cannot mount directories, you mount filesystems
<MisterMom> what is the user name and password to log back into the live cd on Ubuntu 9.10 beta ?
<llutz> Muncky: fo special tasks, use mount --bind
<llutz> Muncky: paste that specific fstab-line please
<IdleOne> MisterMom: 9.10 beta?
<Muncky> sorry
<MisterMom> IdleOne, yes
<Muncky> one moment
<IdleOne> MisterMom: there should not be a username and pass but try username: ubuntu password: leave blank
<MisterMom> IdleOne, tried that but would not work
<IdleOne> MisterMom: why are you using 9.10 beta?
<thyon> I HATE MY MOM
<IdleOne> 9.10 has been out for 4-5 months now
<thyon> HAHAH
<IdleOne> !caps | thyon
<ubottu> thyon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Muncky> ok, the line in my fstab is as follows : /share/frank   /mnt/srvr_frank   ext3   0   2
<IdleOne> !ot > thyon
<ubottu> thyon, please see my private message
<theadmin> I belive chrooting is hard, sigh. I just want a simple tool to make chroots and activate them when necessary... Is it too much to ask?
<MisterMom> um lol maybe i download the wrong on rofl
<llutz> Muncky: and what do you expect it to do?
<Nollog> !overuseoftriggers >idleone
<thyon> lol
<MisterMom> yep i did heheh
<IdleOne> !botabuse > Nollog
<ubottu> Nollog, please see my private message
<llutz> Muncky: server has nfs or samba running?
<thyon> They're getting dced
<Nollog> Okay, I'm going. if gloom comes back, tell her the card works out of ubuntu perfectly.
<thyon> Exploited
<void3d> Thyon, happy about your freedom?
<thyon> DCC // or w/e
<thyon> yes
<FloodBot2> thyon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muncky> I made the directory /share/frank on the server, and I want to use this directory on the client. So I thought I mount it in fstab to a specific directory on my client.
<coop> i created a liveusb of lucid NBR, but when i reboot w. ub connected, i boots from hard disk, shouldnt it go directly to usb?
<Muncky> If I mount it manually it works
<void3d> FREE THE WORLD
<llutz> Muncky: HOW do you mount it manually?
<llutz> Muncky: exact commandline, please
<Muncky> like : sudo mount 10.0.0.10:/share/frank /mnt/srvr_frank
<LateralForce> How do i get the revision of my cpu?
<void3d> Guess what, I screwed up my Windows system by not burning a CD correctly, too fast = corruption. Leading to a fried boot loader.
<llutz> Muncky: cifs or nfs?
<void3d> So I need to download.... Tiny (windows stuf here)
<Muncky> where can i check this
<MisterMom> IdleOne, thanks im awake now lol
<mcsmurf> hi, is there some setting in KDE 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 9.10) that controls if the KMenu (and context menus, too it seems) fades in (in contrast to appear instantly)?
<llutz> Muncky: its your server, you have to know it
<mcsmurf>  I have some user on this system where the menu fades in and for the the other user the menu just appears instantly (the fade in causes problems here), composite is turned off
<IdleOne> MisterMom: sure thing
<void3d> VAGINA
<Muncky> ubuntu server
<thyon> Ok guys
<Muncky> is that what you mean?
<alexandrev> What is the channel of gsoc ubuntu?
<lolwutusay> Yo
<thyon> My ubuntu is like virused
<Snedkeren> How can i access a partition when its not shown i ///:computer?
<Muncky> sorry
<Muncky> nfs
<lolwutusay> THYON IS A FUCKING JEW
<thyon> It keeps on opening this one sick sit
<thyon> Site*
<Muncky> I use nfs
<thyon> meatspin.org or something
<coop> is there anything i can do to make volume louder with analog output device?
<thyon> How can I make it stop
<llutz> Muncky:try               10.0.0.10:/share/frank   /mnt/srvr_frank   nfs  rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,noauto,sec=sy  0  0
<Muncky> in fstab?
<thyon> guys
<thyon> on ubuntu
<Muncky> or manually
<llutz> Muncky: yes
<llutz> fstab
<thyon> THis site keeps on opening: http://lemonparty.org
<magez> im still getting sound on ubuntu, but not on kubuntu.
<Muncky> ok one moment please
<thyon> You're all worthless shits.
<IMoM> the easiest way I have found to configure NFS shares is through webmin.  install on server and client then you can configure the export on the server and configure how to mount the shared mount all in an easy to use web based interface
<llutz> thx julianoliver
<jolaren> How do I correct this?
<llutz> jussi01: ^
<jolaren> type=1503 audit(1269172572.335:26): operation="open" pid=1559 parent=1558 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<llutz> IMoM: webmin isn't supported and just a collection of crap
<IdleOne> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<LateralForce> How do i get the revision of my cpu? cpuid doesn't seem to show it
<IdleOne> LateralForce: blkid maybe?
<llutz> LateralForce: grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<theadmin> ...why has nobody told me of UML? lol it looks like EXACTLY what i need for sandboxing
<IMoM> hmm ..  ok..  I'll check ebox for Ubuntu..  like it for my other distros though, each to their own..
<IdleOne> IMoM: webmin is probably good but does not work right with Debian/Ubuntu is all
<Milp> i keep getting errors and ignores when doing apt-get update, what is going wrong? D:
<IdleOne> Milp: what errors?
<sick_fox> Any idea? Not possible to update ubuntu: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release
<erUSUL> theadmin: lxc --> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/lxc-configure-ubuntu-lucid-containers/
<Milp> it says "ign" infront of the repository line, and gives 404s
<Milp> even though the repository is working and so is my internet
<IMoM> IdleOne, it is the only one I know..  :)  it works for what I need and I learnt my way about it..
<IdleOne> Milp: are those ign on official repositories?
<Milp> yes
<theadmin> erUSUL: NOT using Lucid
<Muncky> llutz : I changed the fstab like said, after I saves the fstab, I gave the sudo mount -a command, now I get : "mount: mount point 4eb37c42-5eb8-4e85-9a93-74fca823f8da/ does not exist"
<erUSUL> theadmin: they can be enabled installed in karmic
<IdleOne> Milp: try changing your server in Software Sources
<LateralForce> llutz, it outputs "model: 6  model name: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor"
<theadmin> erUSUL: Backports? meh
<erUSUL> afaik
<Milp> IdleOne: i did that already, it didnt help
<Muncky> the uuid is mu sda1 uuid
<llutz> Muncky: paste your /etc/fstab please at pastebin, there are other errors
<erUSUL> LateralForce: what do you mean by revision ?
<IdleOne> Milp: what version of Ubuntu?
<llutz> !paste > Muncky
<ubottu> Muncky, please see my private message
<erUSUL> LateralForce: see the full file for more info « less /proc/cpuinfo »
<Muncky> pastebin?
<Milp> IdleOne: Karmic on the Arm architecture
<llutz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> !info x86info | LateralForce
<llutz> Muncky: ^^
<ubottu> LateralForce: x86info (source: x86info): Display diagnostic information about i386 compatible CPUs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.24-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 39 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<IdleOne> Milp: are those for Translation?>
<Milp> IdleOne: Not really, i took it from the normal wiki
<Muncky> ok one moment
<IdleOne> Milp: at the end og the ign line it should tell you what section of the repos
<IdleOne> of*
<Milp> IdleOne: all of them pretty much fail to load
<Lion_> My sound not mute external audio when input my headphone, it's a bug or how can I do this with configuration?
<Milp> IdleOne: i get no packages available at all
<IdleOne> Milp: hmm can you pastebin your sources.list please
<SimoneB> my flash plugin in firefox pops up a window asking me to allow flash to use the camera and microphone. It seems that I can't click on any of its buttons, like "Allow", like the flash pop up doesn't ever get focus, or something like this. It may sound silly but how do I click on that button?
<Milp> IdleOne: yes one moment
<Muncky> llutz : http://paste.ubuntu.com/398783/
<Lion_> Please: My sound not mute external audio when input my headphone, it's a bug or how can I do this with configuration?
<bgy_> hi
<Jaymac> any evolution users here?  I just have a quick question... I have set my preferences on a pop account to leave the messages on the server.  But if I create a subfolder in my inbox and move a message there, it also places the message in my Trash folder.  If I expunge the trash folder will it be deleted from the server?
<jaypur> how do i change my scp port, i cant open port 22....
<jaypur> my ssh is port 1010
<Muncky> llotz : sorry, I'm new to this all. Thanx for having so much patience
<Milp> IdleOne: pastebin.com/hXk2Gues
<llutz> Muncky: no spaces after "UUID="     but spaces after the uuids and /
<llutz> Muncky: lines 10/12
<bgy_> i run the usb disk creator with 1.2G of free space to use as a mobile system, but before to boot and run it, i'd have liked to copy some file in my future 'home directory', do you know where on the usb key ?
<LateralForce> erUSUL, im trying to get lm-sensors to work. the homepage says that K10 is supported except for some revisions. in sensors-detect i get "no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet"
<neemz> just found out my data plan restricts all but the most basic ports, if only I could get the built in VPN client to connect over port 110 instead of 1723 grrr
<Muncky> ok I'll change one moment
<llutz> Muncky:  line 10: UUID=4eb37c42-5eb8-4e85-9a93-74fca823f8da    /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<llutz> Muncky: line 12:    UUID=1ff701ff-9f56-42d7-8814-39402c9856ed     none            swap    sw              0       0
<LateralForce> erUSUL, according to homepage DR-BA, DR-B2, DR-B3, RB-C2 and HY-D0 revisions are not supported
<IdleOne> Milp: cz is a czech repo correct? if you change it to main does it give same errors?
<llutz> Muncky: oh, 12 has no space, my bad. so just correct line 10
<Milp> IdleOne: I tried US, CZ and german already, but i think im onto the problem: I need to use the ubuntu ports repository, not the normal one i think
<erUSUL> LateralForce: maybe karmic kernel does not have the driver yet
<Muncky> it's only the space between uuid= 67777.......
<erUSUL> LateralForce: i see that it is aviable in .33 but karmic is .31
<IdleOne> Milp: I don't know what the ports repository is but you seem to have figured something out :)
<chaosdiablo> hi
<LateralForce> erUSUL, oh. that explains it! thanks!
<llutz> Muncky: your paste has no 67777 at all
<carlll> ok everytime i plug the usb part of my wireless mouse, into my computer it shutsdown my computer
<erUSUL> LateralForce: no problem
<Muncky> llutz : now I get : mount point ext4 does not exist
<Milp> IdleOne: it seems to be some special repo for those ubuntu ports to other processor architectures, thanks for the help :D
<Muncky> llotz : what is 67777?
<IdleOne> Milp: ahh ok, you did mention ARM
<llutz> Muncky:  line 10: UUID=4eb37c42-5eb8-4e85-9a93-74fca823f8da    /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<llutz> [15:40:10] <Muncky> it's only the space between uuid= 67777.......
<Muncky> sorry, that was just to type it fast
<Muncky> the 67777 should be the uuid of sda1
<chaosdiablo> i want to install ubuntu on my 2nd PC, i don't have any money and CD-RW's and no bootable device. is there any way to install ubuntu over network boot? both PC's are connected to the other.
<Muncky> sorry about that
<chaosdiablo> with cable
<Seveas> chaosdiablo, only if the other pc runs linux
<Muncky> llutz : after sudo mount -a  I get : mount point ext4 does not exist
<masu3701> how to install a firewall?
<chaosdiablo> i don't have linux and i want to test it with my second
<carlll> OK every time i plug the usb part of my wireless mouse, into my computer it shuts down my computer?
<llutz> Muncky:  line 10: UUID=4eb37c42-5eb8-4e85-9a93-74fca823f8da    /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<overmind> masu3701: Ubuntu comes with iptabls by default, you can configure with ufw
<BoondoKlife> masu3701: Try gufw
<llutz> Muncky: you missed the /
<rschnck> Does Rhythmbox write to the metadata when editing song information?
<chaosdiablo> can anyone help me?
<Seveas> chaosdiablo, then you need something bootable, like a cd or usb stick
<masu3701> Boondoklife: oh ok...was thinking about install firestarter
<Muncky> llotz : do i need to delete the /
<afsal> hello any there
<antivirtel> if my openoffice.org 3.1 cant open an existing mdb database what can I do ?! :S
<overmind> masu3701: firestarter isn't a firewall, is just a program for configure it
<chaosdiablo> i already tried to make my external harddisk bootable (i tried to install ubuntu on it) but it didn't work
<BoondoKlife> masu3701: You can, gufw is just a cleaner interface.
<Muncky> llotz : now I have 23f8da/      ext4
<llutz> Muncky: no, there has to be a space in front of the /
<afsal> i am havin prob with connecting to internet can any1 help
<masu3701> Boondoklife: o k i will take a look at gufw.....
<Muncky> ok one moment
<BoondoKlife> masu3701: overmind is right both of these just configure the netfilter rules
<llutz> Muncky: i pasted that line 3 times now, use a more readable font...
<BoondoKlife> masu3701: gufw is what I use
<Muncky> llutz, sorry
<chaosdiablo> afsal: please discribe your problem with more details
<Muncky> I think it is working now
<zus> how do i get ubuntu 9.10 to stop going black after a few minutes? (fresh install, already been to the power management- still happening )
 * bubuub saluda
<chaosdiablo> where can i learn leetspeek?
<afsal> thnx chaosdiablo i have a usb modem ..but ubuntu does not detect..wat should i do
<rschnck> chaosdiablo, someone told me about this internet thing. Maybe there?
<BoondoKlife> rschnck: Nah man the outernet is where all the l33ts hang now!
<robert__> exit
<hsa2> hello
<regtech> guys, i am having major issues printing on a windows shared printer, it authenticates once, then it stops working, how do i remove the password?
<hsa2> i was using pino on my linux gnome desktop
<IdleOne> chaosdiablo: leetspeak is for the unleet. speak English and people will take you serious :)
<rschnck> BoondoKlife, I'm too old to keep up with all this _technology_.
<hsa2> i am looking for a pino alternative on windows
<chaosdiablo> afsal: please show us what comes when you type lsusb in the console
<chaosdiablo> and press enter
<hsa2> i don't like all these adobe air powered clients
<LateralForce> !1337  chaosdiablo
<LateralForce> !1337 | chaosdiablo
<ubottu> chaosdiablo: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<BoondoKlife> rschnck: You didn't get that memo, hold on ill have the bob's forward you a copy.
<Muncky> llotz : After sudo mount -a, I get no errors, but the drives are still not mounted. if I do sudo umount /mnt/srvr_frank then it says not mounted
<rschnck> Thanks.
<Muncky> llotz : my god, this is really frustrating, I'm telling my mom
<llutz> Muncky: "sudo mount /mnt/srvr_frank"
<rschnck> Now, does anyone happen to know whether or not Rhythmbox writes metadata? I don't want to edit all my songs to just have to redo it if I reinstall, etc.
<llutz> Muncky: if no output, "mount | grep frank"
<bashca> hi there
<Sm0ke__> h
<BoondoKlife> rschnck: Not sure if rhythmbox saves it but easytag is a great too for that
<Sm0ke__> hi
<Sm0ke__> how is it going
<afsal> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<afsal> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<afsal> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 109bb:3197
<afsal> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<afsal> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0421:002f Nokia Mobile Phones
<afsal> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot2> afsal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sm0ke__> BAN
<bashca> my system boot  i  memotest   any help
<rschnck> BoondoKlife, Easytag? Okay, I'll check it out.
<rschnck> Thanks.
<llutz> Muncky: remove the word "noauto" from options in /etc/fstab
<chaosdiablo> is is possble to make a SD card booting?
<BoondoKlife> rschnck: Yea that is what I use, I have some 15000 song to track and change every now and then
<BoondoKlife> s/song/songs
<rschnck> BoondoKlife, I used to have 20,000 but deleted them all once I turned audiophile and irrationally determined that mp3s aren't good enough for me.
<BoondoKlife> rschnck: nice....
<rschnck> BoondoKlife, anyway, thanks for your help. Time to sort through my music.
<chaosdiablo> afsal what's the name of the modem?
<Muncky> llotz : wow I'm really missing something here, now I get : mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<zohra> hello. how to make microphone sound directly? to make karaoke?
<afsal> its bsnl wll hi speed internet
<bashca> my system boot  i  memotest   any help
<llutz> Muncky:make it like this:         10.0.0.10:/share/frank   /mnt/srvr_frank   nfs  rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,sec=sy  0  0
<bashca> my system boot  on  memotest   any help
<tvstebut> Hi...I can't find the name of my host distrib...where is that file ??
<zohra> as i remember , if not mistaken, i made it with gnome-volume-control but now it is other.
<chaosdiablo> afsal is a mobile phone connected to your PC?
<afsal> yeah i have an active internet connection by usin nokia
<GunShoot> help me, im korean and i cannot connect to "irc.hanirc.org", and any korean is here?
<Muncky> llotz : http://paste.ubuntu.com/398795/
<lalalol> hey everyone, i installed awn on Kubuntu, but it doesnt work, am i missing something? synaptic gave me everything :/
<Sm0ke__> no helps
<llutz> Muncky: "sudo mount /mnt/srvr_martijn"
<mcsmurf> lalalol: "does not work" is not a good problem description
<sevillano> ola
<obscurant1st> while i am trying to remove some folders which was present in my windows installation it says "operation not supported", is there any means by which i can delete them?
<sevillano> helllo
<sevillano> my name is pepe
<obscurant1st> the error says Error removing file: Operation not supported
<lolwutusay> -.-
<chaosdiablo> afsal i dont know whats wrong, sorry
<sevillano> ola
<Muncky> llutz : http://paste.ubuntu.com/398796/
<sevillano> ubuntu
<lalalol> mcsmurf, i click preferences but it doesnt open
<sevillano> ola
<sevillano> floodbot
<mcsmurf> lalalol: which preferences?
<llutz> Muncky: remove that ",sec=sy"
<sevillano> laalaoalaoalaoalalaoaoa
<llutz> Muncky: and try again
<lalalol> mcsmurf, of awn
<obscurant1st> somebody? :o
<tvstebut> hello
<SiegHard> obscurant1st, run as root
<SiegHard> and than try delet :)
<phrix> hi all, I want to setup my karmic as gateway... can somebody help me...??
<yuger> hi , whats special about ubuntu Netbook Remix , ? is it provides better performance on netbooks ?
<yuger> than other linux distros ?
<SiegHard> obscurant1st, terminal, sudo -i your password, nautilus
<obscurant1st> SiegHard, i tried sudo rm -r
<obscurant1st> still no luck
<SiegHard> hmmm
<SiegHard> in root via nautilus
<SiegHard> nothing?
<obscurant1st> SiegHard, klet me check
<Muncky> llotz : the srvr_x directories are working, now I'm getting this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/398797/
<llutz> Muncky: /media/sdb1    most likely, check on server
<obscurant1st> SiegHard, still gets the same error
<llutz> Muncky: check serverside /etc/exports,   it should list all your nfs-shares
<SiegHard> maybe try restard
<SiegHard> restart
<SiegHard> and same commands
<regtech> I keep getting  Print-Job: Unauthorized when trying to print to windows machine, why?
<raouldlv> whats the question, obscurant1st ?
<Muncky> llotz : I listed them there
<Muncky> llotz : I'll look at it one moment
<llutz> Muncky: if that path is listed, does it really exist?
<obscurant1st> the error says Error removing file: Operation not supported
<obscurant1st> while i am trying to remove some folders which was present in my windows installation it says "operation not supported", is there any means by which i can delete them?
<obscurant1st> raouldlv, ^^
<raouldlv> obscurant1st: is it NTFS?
<obscurant1st> yes
<erUSUL> obscurant1st: maybe you mounted it read only ?
<asking_gaj> hello. How to recreate xdg dirs? I deleted them in 9.10 and i dont know how to recreate them
<erUSUL> obscurant1st: grep ntfs /proc/mounts
<lalalol> mcsmurf, ?
<Muncky> llotz : it says : /media/sdb1/sdb1  10.0.0.51(rw,no_subtree_check)
<mcsmurf> lalalol: I still have no idea what you mean..
<obscurant1st> erUSUL, no, i can create folders and delete already existing folders from thatppartitions, the folders i could nt delete are like program data
<Muncky> directory exists on the server
<llutz> Muncky: 1st my nick is llutz, 2nd "ls -ld /media/sdb1/sdb1"
<irenou> Hi all. I wish I could use Ekiga along with a sip account, but it always hangs just a few seconds after the conversation started. Any thoughts ?
<lalalol> mcsmurf, i right click on the awn dock, click preferences, but it doesnt show me the window of prefs
<antivirtel> how can I set up that ubuntu mount my other HDD's particions ??
<obscurant1st> erUSUL, nothing happens when i give that command
<obscurant1st> :(
<erUSUL> obscurant1st: grep fuse /proc/mounts
<raouldlv> obscurant1st: windows permissions i bet
<mcsmurf> lalalol: I dunno about awn
<regtech> anyone got printing resolution for authentication?
<lalalol> mcsmurf, k
<yuger> can some one please tell me whats special in netbook remix than any other linux distro ? ( i.e any performance improvement ) ??????
<lalalol> can anyone help me with awn? the prefs window wont open
<obscurant1st> raouldlv, so what can i do?
<obscurant1st>  i dont hv windows installed anymore
<Muncky> llutz : sorry about the name !! What do you need to know, the rights?
<raouldlv> obscurant1st: The present limitations of the driver .. changing NTFS file ownership and access rights
<asking_gaj> hello. How to recreate xdg dirs? I deleted them in 9.10 and i dont know how to recreate them
<real_ate> is there anyone here from the USA that can help me test something for like 30 seconds... ?
<Muncky> llutz : drwxr -xr-x 2 etc.....
<llutz> Muncky:   replace "auto" with "nfs" in your /etc/fstab
<obscurant1st> raouldlv, so i cant do anything?? :o
<llutz> Muncky: in that line for sdb1...
<raouldlv> obscurant1st: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#NTFS Partitions
<Muncky> llutz : IT WORKS !!!
<cri> ola
<llutz> Muncky: sorry, i hadn't seen that before
<raouldlv> obscurant1st: can you get your hands on a win install cd and boot into command line recovery mode?
<Muncky> llutz : Sorry for what, without your help I would have been searching until next week !!
<cri> you can speaking in spanish please
<obscurant1st> raouldlv, nope, :( sadly
<ori> Can someone help me download google gadget for karmic?
<tonsofpcs> google gadget?
<cri> hello
<tonsofpcs> hi
<DJones> !es | cri
<ubottu> cri: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cri> wats your name
<swoody> yuger: as far as I can tell, UNR is the same Ubuntu as always, just with a different interface designed for netbooks, POS machines, etc.
<swoody> yuger: for more info, see: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Muncky> llutz : I think I should read a little bit more aout the fstab options. The rsize=8192, I have no idea what that is. muncky RDFM
<raouldlv> obscurant1st: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx?ITPID=wtcfeed&CR_CC=100187009
<asking_gaj> hello (3rd time). How to recreate xdg dirs? I deleted them in 9.10 and i dont know how to recreate them
<raouldlv> n_n
<llutz> Muncky: man mount, man exports, man fstab :)
<tonsofpcs> mkdir
<cousteau> is there a way to make the numeric keypad to print numbers even if the num lock is disabled? it's the only way to make it work well with a laptop/netbook
<yuger> okay thanks swoody
<yuger> :)
<swoody> yuger: although it should be noted, I'm not uber-familiar with UNR, so there may be more there than meets the eye :)
<Muncky> llutz : You are right ! thanx for you help, I really appreciate it. Is there also a command for speeding up a sdb1 drive, It's unbeleavably slow?
<cri> join
<llutz> Muncky: usb-drive?
<obscurant1st> raouldlv, thx for the link, but i cant download it now, ll try it later
<bombel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3U0udLH974&feature=related
<tonsofpcs> cousteau: you can change your bios settings usually for how numlock works on the machine
<obscurant1st> thx for helping though!
<Muncky> no build into the server
<yuger> ok
<raouldlv> np obscurant1st
<cri> QUE HAGO NO SE COMO MENTER EL ASTERISCO HELP
<XTRC> when i try to install ubuntu from a burned dvd, it goes into demonstration instead and asks me for a username and password, i want to install ubuntu, how can i fix this?
<Muncky> llutz : No build into the server
<cri> help i dont now
<llutz> Muncky: use hdparm, smartctl to find out, why it is slow.
<cousteau> tonsofpcs: this one doesn't have that option on the bios
<cousteau> or at least I didn't find it
<cousteau> cri: /join #ubuntu-es
<llutz> Muncky: check /var/log/syslog on server for errors too
<tonsofpcs> cousteau: odd. the keys send different key codes, so i don't think you can fix it in os space
<swoody> cousteau: are you just trying to have num-lock enabled on startup?
<cri> ubuntu
<cri> hello
<Muncky> Ok I'll try that, first Ill read the manual for hdparm and smartctl otherwise I will be really annoying
<cousteau> swoody: that would make me to disable it if I want to write UIOJKLM
<psusi> #ubuntu+1,#ubuntu-motu,#ubuntu-devel,#grub
<cri> how is you
<swoody> cousteau: ah, I see
<cri> i can,t speaking in english i dont now
<cri> sorry
<cousteau> swoody: already tried numlockx
<tonsofpcs> cri: #ubuntu-es
<tonsofpcs> clicky.
<cousteau> cri: type "/join #ubuntu-es" and press enter
<cri> ok
<cri> no me sale na
<tonsofpcs> cri: en su teclado, /join #ubuntu-es
<swoody> cousteau: did you already come across this page?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<cri> hello?
<cousteau> swoody: seems I did, the link appears in purple
<cri> only my speaking in spanish?
<cousteau> cri: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" y dale al enter
<cri> no se como es el asteriscoo
<tonsofpcs> cri: /join ubuntu-es
<cri> i dont now
<MI1> madness
<MaKR|laptop> !es | cri
<ubottu> cri: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<goek> quick question: can i easily update from lucid lynx once final is out?
<cousteau> goek: from lucid beta to lucid final?
<goek> yes
<iceroot> goek: yes just run apt-get dist-upgrade   and use #ubuntu+1 for that distri
<goek> thank you iceroot!
<cri> hello
<cri> goek
<goek> yes? cri
<rafaqueque> lucid is stable enough to install?
<perlsyntax> is there a python 2.6.5 PPA for ubuntu?
<goek> it´s beta
<cri> my name is cristy and you
<goek> i will try
<goek> gokhan
<goek> i´m gonna try lubuntu on my old laptop
<XTRC> when i try to install ubuntu from a burned dvd, it goes into demonstration livecd instead and ask me for a username and password, i want to install ubuntu, how can i fix this?
<goek> looked sweet in vm
<cri> I dont now
<rafaqueque> i don't have any machine to install but this one \:
<cri> and my
<perlsyntax> is there a PPA for ubuntu python 2.6.5??
<cri> rafa my name is cristy
<cri> hello
<catalana> hello
<rafaqueque> hi \o rafael here
<cri> ok
<tushar> how to download the  hq movies from you tube
<cri> do you can speaking in spanish
<catalana> yo hablo español
<MI1> tushar, downloadhelper firefox plugin
<cri> i dont now speaking in english
<cri> yo tabnien catalana
<rafaqueque> cri i'm portuguese, i can understand spanish \o
<tushar> how to install this plugin
<cri> como te llanas
<erUSUL> cri: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<catalana> como te llamas?
<erUSUL> catalana: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MI1> madness
<cri> yo cristy y tu
<catalana> nerea
<cri> am
<catalana> ok
<cri> olle ç
<catalana> que
<cousteau> cri: en el recuadro donde escribes lo que quieres decir, en vez de escribir una frase, pon:   /join #ubuntu-es
<cri> como se leda a asterisco
<catalana> *
<catalana> no se
<erUSUL> catalana: cri para  sacar el # dadel "AltGr + 3"
<cri> esk lo estoy int3entando y nada
<cri> graciass
<cri> k tengo k poenr
<theadmin> Grah. Can i clone my current filesystem into a folder to chroot? Altho that'd be somewhat dumb
<theadmin> I need some minimal chroot set, plz :/
<SirClueless> i have a question about the file browser and the terminal
<SirClueless> i like them both, i use them both a lot
<cousteau> goek: from lucid beta to final?
<cousteau> oops
<SirClueless> is there a way to get one open from the other?
<cousteau> never mind
<pocketcookies> Does anyone know how to get a version of PostgreSQL (that I built myself) to run upon boot?
<theadmin> SirClueless: Sure, the filemanager binary name is "nautilus", if you type that into a terminal, filemanager will pop up
<cousteau> SirClueless: terminal from browser, or browser from terminal? the latter is done by running `nautilus .`
<erUSUL> pocketcookies: make a init script for it. put it in /etc/init.d/ then add it to boot sequence. sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<SirClueless> thanks theadmin, that's one thing i was wondering
<SirClueless> can you go the other way too?
<theadmin> SirClueless: I belive there is some plugin for that
<starwars232> salve
<SirClueless> theadmin: alright, thanks for the pointer, probably enough to get something out of google
<rethus> how can in convert 3gp videos to normaly desktop-videos?
<pocketcookies> erUSUL: I've actually tried doing that.  It turns out that the script does run but always receives a STOP command at runlevel 2 (even though /etc/rc2.d has a S98postgresql_start_script)
<zack> merhaba arkadaslar ben pardus kullanıyorum ama atı readon xpress 200m ekran kartımın surucu sorunu var ubuntuda bu sorun cözülmüş dıolar dogrumu aceba ona gore ubuntuya gecıcem
<Gold> Hi everyone
<erUSUL> pocketcookies: then i dunno
<pepee> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<aar> Hi, does anybody know of a pop-up mail notifier for ubuntu that can display the e-mail's subject and sender in the pop-up panel?
<Time`s_Witness> hey:)
<Time`s_Witness> Finally got sound working xD
<edeca> Awesome
<bgvianyc> When I first installed Ubuntu 9.10 it used about 250mb of ram upon startup, now it uses 450mb of ram upon startup, I don't think I'm running new startup processes, why is this happening?
<wowoto> how can i wake uo my ubuntu with a click of the mouse (like what i do in windows0?
<wowoto> how can i wake uo my ubuntu with a click of the mouse (like what i do in windows0?
<afsal> hello
<wowoto> hello there
<wowoto> how can i wake uo my ubuntu with a click of the mouse (like what i do in windows0?
<ubunturos> that should be done using some power options
<solid_liq> wowoto, stop repeating yourself
<erUSUL> !repeat | wowoto
<ubottu> wowoto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wowoto> solid_liq, ok
<afsal> how can i ask my questions in ubuntu forum
<ubunturos> afsal: you may have to register first
<wowoto> register
<xfact> Is there any repair option exists in Ubuntu CD, for repairing a damaged ubuntu without removing any files
<xfact> ?
<afsal> i registered
<takamarou>  Hi all.  I just installed xubuntu 9.10 on a Compaq laptop.  Everything seems to be working fine, but I can not get the wifi enabled.  There is a button on the laptop that enables the network card(or it did - in windows), but pressing it doesn't seem to do anything in xubuntu.  ANy ideas how to fix this?
<Sylphid> xfact, damaged in what way
<solid_liq> takamarou, you need to figure out what driver you need to install for your wireless card
<theadmin> Is there a way to get the current architecture returned?
<theadmin> Kinda like a variable
<erUSUL> xfact: no; no such thing
<wowoto> @
<Time`s_Witness> hum how can i minimize a game in ubuntu in case it won't let me switch screen? :s
<solid_liq> theadmin, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<xfact> Sylphid, Like after upgrading Video driver I can't see the Gnome desktop etc.
<takamarou> solid_liq, how do I go about downloading/installing if I don't have internet?  Will it work if I put it on a CD?
<solid_liq> theadmin, or uname -a will tell you too
<solid_liq> takamarou, yes
<pepee> takamarou, in the console: lspci | grep -Ei "nertwork|wireless"
<Sylphid> xfact, that is repairable without the cd and without install... what is being displayed on the screen?
<swoody> Time`s_Witness: have you tried alt-tab?
<takamarou> solid_liq, thanks.
<abhi_nav> hello all!!! :D
<solid_liq> takamarou, if you have a flash drive or a flash card (like an sd card), that would be easier ;)
<Time`s_Witness> swoody, yes
<xfact> Sylphid, Nothing, just rather then the GUI login screen, it showing the text based black login screen
<ugliefrog> my system is a dual boot...I had to reinstall ubuntu last night...since then i cant get back into windows...when i select windows from the grub list...underline tyoe cursor just sits there and blinks
<swoody> Time`s_Witness: that didn't work for what you're looking for?
<pepee> !paste | tam
<ubottu> tam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> solid_liq: You see, i'm writing a script for a personal use... Here is what i have in it: sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 $(lsb_release -sc) $HOME/virt http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ . Now, i want "i386" replaced with "amd64" when i run it at 64-bit machines
<pepee> !paste | takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Time`s_Witness> swoody: It's one of those games that takes full screen and won't run smoothly if i don't install propretary drivers, if i keep open source ones
<bastid_raZor> Time`s_Witness: alt + right click .. it should bring up a menu
<Time`s_Witness> hum trying :)
<Sylphid> xfact, and it was after upgrading or changing video drivers?
<solid_liq> ugliefrog, grub probably is set for the wrong partition for windows.  Fire up cfdisk and see which partition it should be, then fix grub to reflect it.
<takamarou> pepee, I didn't post a multi-line text...
<Time`s_Witness> bastid_raZor nop, didn't work.
<Time`s_Witness> :S
<pepee> takamarou, in the console: lspci | grep -Ei "nertwork|wireless"
<pepee> and then paste it...
<SakamotoKazuma> I need some help trying to find the correct audio drivers for my Gateway MA7 laptop.
<aar> Hi, does anybody know of a pop-up mail notifier for ubuntu that can display the e-mail's subject and sender in the pop-up panel?
<pepee> *network
<solid_liq> theadmin, store i386 or amd64 in a variable before that line
<takamarou> pepee, it's a broadcom BCM4318 card
<pepee> ah...
<abhi_nav> aar: gmail notifier
<xfact> Sylphid, yup, Ubuntu karmic has 185 nvidia driver as default, I tried to install the latest one, it successfully done, but now the result is not appropriate :(
<swoody> aar: which email provider are you using?
<swoody> aar: if gmail I would +1 gmail reader
<aar> abhi_nav, will that work in a normal POP3 account?
<solid_liq> theadmin, uname -m  will tell you if it's x86_64 or i386
<abhi_nav> aar: yes
<theadmin> solid_liq: Well, how to make it retrieve that from system?
<aar> swoody, no it's just a normal POP3 account
<abhi_nav> aar: also search in your add/remove there are so many programs for this purpose
<Sylphid> xfact, how did you install it? via a .deb package or using nvidia's installer script?
<pepee> takamarou, install this package: bcmwl-kernel-source
<theadmin> solid_liq: Ah. So, makes sense... "if arch == x86_64 ; then arch = amd64 ; fi" would fix the little problem
<aar> abhi_nav, can I get gmail notifier to work with my ISP's e-mail account, or does it only work with gmail accounts?
<solid_liq> theadmin, sort of, but that's not how you write an 'if' statement in bash
<abhi_nav> aar: I think gmail. but you try them each one by one. and see which is best
<takamarou> pepee, will do.  thanks.
<ugliefrog> solid_liq, I dont know ow to fix grub....i will google it
<aar> abhi_nav, ok thanks
<xfact> Sylphid, .Via the shell script (.sh) i guess
<pepee> takamarou,  http://www.google.com/search?q=howto+broadcom+4318+ubuntu+%2Bkarmic&hl=en
<abhi_nav> aar: :D
<pepee> takamarou, or this one: b43-fwcutter
<Trashi> hi guys. i have a problem. ubuntu cannot boot because of grub error 25 (reading error) ... i did try to boot manually with help of grub shell but if its trying to load the kernel (linux lvm...) there is also the reading error (error: couldnt read file) i did insert a live ubuntu cd to format hdd with gparted but it has no access ... ubuntu live cd detected the hdd and all partitions correctly ... i also did try to reinstall grub ... update to 
<theadmin> solid_liq: Well, messed up a bit, yeah
<pepee> you can download them, but you have to download the ones it depends on
<swoody> aar: you may want to try the package 'mail-notification' it may work better for you than gmail notifier :)
<SakamotoKazuma> how do you download and install drivers in ubuntu?
<Sylphid> xfact, ok login to the cli and cd to the place you have the nvidia installation files
<theadmin> SakamotoKazuma: See System -> Admininstration -> Hardware Drivers
<SakamotoKazuma> it doesn't list the device there
<xfact> Sylphid, ok
<takamarou> pepee, the guide I found on this card says to get the driver from my install disc.  The disc is only showoing bcmwl-modaliases.  will that work?
<pepee> takamarou, or use a live cd and run "aptitude download <package>"
<aar> swoody, thanks a lot, i'll check it out
<yaro> hallo
<xfact> Anyone can tell me what is the short cut key to see the gurb menu at the boot time?
<IMoM> can I place a working kernel and modules from another distro on an Ubuntu install? the normal kernel has "features" I don't want and my other kernel works.  anyone tried this?
<theadmin> xfact: Shift in Grub 2. Escape in Grub 1.
<Sylphid> xfact, what is the name of the .sh script you ran?
<Trashi> xfact: try tab or shift
<ugliefrog> is there a way to reinstall grub
<pepee> takamarou, the package description says "The modaliases provide a list of pci id's which makes it possible to detect the model of a wireless card."
<abhi_nav> ugliefrog: yes you can reinstall from livecd
<theadmin> How can i prompt a user for a variable in Bash script?
<rall> Hi guys! I suddenly  lost my tty[1-6].. I cant enter them with ctrl-alt-F1 etc.. why could that be. Cant remeber taht I have done any big changes lately.. some in /etc/network/interfaces only.  What should I do to get them back?  Thanks for any advice!
<Sylphid> xfact, scratch that... cd to /etc/X11/
<ugliefrog> ok ill give that a try
<erUSUL> theadmin: echo + read
<pepee> takamarou, so no idea. Just try it
<xfact> Sylphid, well I am not currently having that, but every time when I try to install the 190.53 driver then it brakes like as I said... I formatted it so now again in karmic
<takamarou> pepee, so not what I want.  I'll just dl the package on a separate computer, and put it on there manually.
<abhi_nav> ugliefrog: hmm
<xfact> OS I was asking
<theadmin> erUSUL: Like this? "echo + read"? Where do i specify the variable name?!
<Trashi> ugliefrog: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub
<Raggs_> is there a differnce between installing from the live cd and a netinstall? on what it installs?
<Sylphid> xfact, and are you familiar with any cli text editors?
<spaceraver> is therre any way to install off a usb pendrive after booting from cd?
<abhi_nav> Raggs_ only the medium is different
<CalmvsKhaos> wth?
<Trashi> ugliefrog: srry i dont know where to find english version^^
<xfact> Sylphid, No, actually I am noob to Ubuntu
<Trashi> hi guys. i have a problem. ubuntu cannot boot because of grub error 25 (reading error) ... i did try to boot manually with help of grub shell but if its trying to load the kernel (linux lvm...) there is also the reading error (error: couldnt read file) i did insert a live ubuntu cd to format hdd with gparted but it has no access ... ubuntu live cd detected the hdd and all partitions correctly ... i also did try to reinstall grub ... update to 
<abhi_nav> spaceravaer: you can install ubuntu from usb
<pepee> takamarou, try with a live cd, it's the best way to handle dependencies
<Raggs_> abhi_nav, thanks
<ugliefrog> Trashi, Ill just have google translate for me :)
<xfact> Sylphid, So most of the time I try to prefer GUi based methods
<abhi_nav> Raggs_ :D
<erUSUL> theadmin: no like this. line 1) echo "what's your name?" line 2) read -r age line 3) echo "you are $age years old"
<Trashi> ugliefrog: good luck ;)
<erUSUL> theadmin: something like that. more help in #bash
<Sylphid> xfact, ok, once you are at /etc/X11 run nano xorg.conf
<afsal> hello any one can tell me how to chat in pidgin
<shajen> hi all
<phrix> hi all, how to setup my desktop as gateway, in this case I double IP?
<spaceraver> abhi_nav.. im in the livecd desktop but it still wants to use the cd as a medium
<shajen> i have some problems with change nautilus file manager to something better
<pepee> Trashi, corrupt file system?
<abhi_nav> spaceravaer: what you want to actually do?
<shajen> this script dont work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<shajen> can somebody help me?
<josh_> In order to set up your pc as a router, you'll need multiple interface cards most likely. More than one ethernet port
<abhi_nav> afsal: log in to your email in pidgin. click on the name of who is online and start chatting
<xfact> Sylphid, Ok I'll
<spaceraver> abhi_nav.. i can boot from a cd but not usb.. i ran out of cd's today. so figured i could use a pendrive to install from. but how do i point ubiguity to the pendrive for files?
<josh_> I use iptables and 'masquerade' the ip traffic.
<erUSUL> theadmin: oneliner that works (tm) « echo -n "what's your age? " ; read -r age ; echo "you are $age years old" »
<Sylphid> xfact, in xorg.conf look for the "Device" section
<abhi_nav> spaceraver: I just ddnt get you. You said that you cannt boot from usb. then why you want to boot from usb? and out of cd means?
<Sylphid> xfact, under that there should be a driver line that says something like  Driver "nvidia"... change that to Driver "vesa"
<cousteau> read -p "what's your age? " -r age
<xfact> Sylphid, Honestly I havn't thought that it will be this big issue, as I said I am again in default 185 driver, so I am not having the problem. and I think I should not try to update my driver unless I am having any knowledges about these kind of things. Thank you very much for showing interest and your attempt to help me :)
<spiky> abhi-nav is bios set to boot usb
<cousteau> -p = prompt, and you save the "echo"
<spaceraver> abhi_nav. i dont want to boot from usb... i want to use the files from a pendrive. the cd can be booted to live desktop. but i get errors when installing from cd
<spaceraver> and im out of cd
<abhi_nav> spiky: you are talking to me?
<Trashi> pepee: ext2
<Sylphid> xfact, np
<spaceraver> spiky.. no option to boot from usb. old hardware
<abhi_nav> spaceraver: check cd md5 check sum. if it gives error then have new clean iso burn to brand new cd
<xfact> thanks :)
<afsal> hello how to chat in pidgin
<abhi_nav> spaceraver: and use cd (read only) not cd-rewritable
<abhi_nav> afsal: log in to your email in pidgin. click on the name of who is online and start chatting
<pepee> Trashi, try checking the FS from a live cd
<overmind> Afrix: Add new account IRC, then check rooms, join in one and start chatting
<ubunturos> if I'm not able to see boot.ini on an NTFS file system, even though ntfs-3g is installed, how do I view that file?
<ubunturos> through a LIVE CD
<Afrix> :o
<spaceraver> abhi_nav. checksum on image. cd drive on this old omnibook is a bit flaky. and i have no more cd's to burn on. sunday and all
<spaceraver> abhi_nav. checksum on the image i have is okay
<pepee> ubunturos, mounting the partition?
<abhi_nav> spaceraver: no. its not enough. do  checksum on cd
<Trashi> pepee: i checked with ubuntu live cd and there was no error with this tool ... i did reinstall grub to a higher version but he still cannot boot or load any kernel (i did try different versions)
<spaceraver> abhi_nav. errors on cd...
<ubunturos> pepee: yes, automounted
<afsal> but it says invalid xmppid
<spaceraver> and i have no more cd's
<ubunturos> pepee: I mean, all other sort-of hidden files are seen, but the boot.ini isn't seen.
<abhi_nav> spaceraver: yah then you surely need new cd. no option
<pepee> ubunturos, ah
<ubunturos> even a cat .boot.ini (hidden file) is not seen
<abhi_nav> afsal: which mail service?
<afsal> google talk
<ubunturos> (the dot before the file name inidicating hidden)
<pepee> ubunturos, gedit /media/win/boot.ini
<ubunturos> doesn't help
<abhi_nav> afsal: which version of pidgin?
<ubunturos> No such file directory, pepee (is what comes)
<earcanal> what do I need to to to get a 'visualizations' option on my Amarok tools menu?
<ubunturos> pepee: it doesn't even get listed in ls -a
<pepee> Trashi, man fsck.ext2
<spaceraver> abhi.. can i use the files i prepared on a usb stick to launch ubiguity within a livecd session that is initiated from a cd
<afsal> 2.6.2
<UbuntuNewbie17> hello, I have a question regarding lvm on an external hard disk... does anyone have experience with that?
<ori> Can someone tell me why google desktop doesn't always show it's searches/ doesn't do anything?
<abhi_nav> spaceraver: yes, but it is very complex and I dont know about it.
<spaceraver> hm... okay... thx
<abhi_nav> afsal: try 2.6.6
<spaceraver> i'll figure something out
<afsal> k can i update it or should download it
<abhi_nav> spaceraver:hmm
<pepee> ubunturos, it might not be there?
<abhi_nav> afsal: download and install it
<afsal> thnx
<ubuntu1> when i try to pdate lucid it fails to becouse it cant download indexes
<abhi_nav> afsal: :D
<pepee> ubunturos, sudo updatedb.mlocate; locate boot.ini
<mylfu> I have problem with my kde 4.2.2. I don't have ikons on the desktop, after writing plasma I got effect : http://wklej.org/id/301225/ i have kdebase-workspace-bin installed. It looks http://yfrog.com/55kde422p my distribution is kubuntu 8.10
<ubuntu1> when i try to update lucid it fails to becouse it cant download indexes how cab i fix this
<pepee> ubuntu1, dl the cd image
<ubuntu1> i have the image and burned
<UbuntuNewbie17> what I have done so far is creating a physical volume (which is in fact my entire external hard disk), a volume group and two logical volumes
<abhi_nav> mylfu: #kubuntu
<ubuntu1> what to do with it
<theadmin> hm
<jaunty_> oi
<ubunturos> pepee: doesn't find it
<Trashi> pepee: ill try out
<pepee> ubuntu1, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<theadmin> debootstrap is stuck at "retrieving dpkg", what gives?
<ori> Can someone tell me why google desktop doesn't always show it's searches/ doesn't do anything?
<pepee> ubuntu1, ah. did you mount'd it?
<pepee> ubunturos, well, it seems like there is no such file
<ubuntu1> pepee: i have lucid but it wont update
<ubunturos> pepee: hmm, possibly.
<ubunturos> thanks for the help pepee though.
<Anzenketh> when I try to do a mount -a i get a error mount.nfs: mount system call failed
<pepee> ubunturos, but let's try something: search for hal.dll
<zenlunatic> Anzenketh: is that for nfs
<Anzenketh> yes
<pepee> ubuntu1, ah so that's the problem
<Anzenketh> it is a nfs share
<lorenzo_> hi, i was using emerald but i got fed up with it and removed it, now my window borders are horrible and orange. what can i do to go back to default? thanks
<pepee> ubuntu1, #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> lorenzo_: compiz --replace ?
<ori> Can someone tell me why google desktop doesn't always show it's searches?
<rgs_> guys, any pointer to convert my RPM packages to debs?
<zenlunatic> Anzenketh: i had that too... i turned of iptables on my export machine
<tim__b> rgs_, try alien
<erUSUL> rgs_: you don't for a star
<ubuntu1> pepee: when using the update manager it gives off the messege that it fails to get the index
<erUSUL> !alien | rgs_
<ubottu> rgs_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<zenlunatic> lorenzo_: why would you remove a theme theyre like 12k
<erUSUL> rgs_: the important part of the factoid is (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite *dangerous* and *unsupported* )
<coz_> ubuntu uses deb  packages not apt packages
<Anzenketh> duno if I can do that the export machine is a dhcp and a dns server
<Anzenketh> well it is a dhcp server
<Gnea> there are apt packages?
<rgs_> ubottu: tim__b erUSUL : I am software developer, I would like to make my software available for the Ubuntu crowd, it is already packagedd for red hat like systems
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pepee> ubuntu1, may be a corrupted sources.list
<coz_> Gnea,  no there are not
<lorenzo_> erUSUL, changes nothing. if i do metacity --replace, i get the original borders but 1. no compiz effects 2. when i logout and back in, i have the same problem over again
<zenlunatic> Anzenketh: yeah luckily my nfs machine is for play
<rgs_> erUSUL: yeah, I don't want to take a path
<ubuntu1> pepee: any idee how to fix that
<ori> Can someone tell me why google desktop doesn't always work?
<erUSUL> rgs_: you should ask in #ubuntu-motu for help about packagin it
<Gnea> coz_: that's funny, since apt is just a frontend to the dpkg system, which are all .deb packages
<rgs_> erUSUL: I just want to know if there is an easy way to take advantage of my already pretty tailored .spec to build a deb
<coz_> Gnea,  right
<erUSUL> !packaging | rgs_
<ubottu> rgs_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<rgs_> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<pepee> ubuntu1, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lorenzo_> zenlunatic, well i tried to disable emerald but it wouldnt work, someone on the forums suggest i removed it altogether
<pepee> !paste | ubuntu1 and then
<ubottu> ubuntu1 and then: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pepee> *paste it
<zenlunatic> lorenzo_: oh
<ubuntu1> it gives me the  list fil ein gedit
<Anzenketh> zenlunatic: ya for me not so much nfs is the way I mount due to samba requires me putting passwords in the ftab same with ssh mounting
<fr3nzy> I have a problem after apt-get upgrade, I have a command-line ubuntu, no gnome. After I upgrade the consoles won't let me log in, there's just simply no login prompt.
<Trashi> peppe: ok i made it and at first there is a new error:
<Trashi> e2fsck /dev/sda1
<Trashi> inode 8500 i_blocks is 128 should be 104 FIX?
<zenlunatic> Anzenketh: i spent hours with nfs mounting on ubuntu... disabling iptables was the only remedy i could find
<pepee> Trashi, oops
<Trashi> pepee: what means oops? xD
<pepee> Trashi, fsck it's a dangerous thing...
<Trashi> why
<erUSUL> zenlunatic: you need rpc ports open and portmap runnig ; don't you ?
<zenlunatic> erUSUL: yeah thats on the server side iirc
<pepee> Trashi, because it may damage your system
<ori> Question: why google desktop doesn't always work?
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<jophish> is there a memory equivalent of time, to output the maximum memory used by a program?
<abhinav> !hi | pmjdebruijn
<ubottu> pmjdebruijn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<marta__> salut
<Trashi> peppe: my system is damaged^^
<Trashi> fix or no fix?^^
<pepee> anyone knows how to safely check the file system?
<theadmin> pepee: Live CD
<pepee> I mean, what's the command
<erUSUL> pepee: from  livecd. make the first pass with -n and high verbosity
<erUSUL> pepee: e2fsck
<theadmin> pepee: fsck. But DON'T run it from a normal system, it's DANGEOROUS
<pepee> fsck is somewhat dangerous for me
<pmjdebruijn> I've just upgraded to Lucid, and everything is working fine, except that xsane/simple-scan isn't recognizing my hp network connected scanner anymore... initially I thought it was a new bug in Lucid, but now I'm checking on my Karmic desktop, Karmic isn't detecting the network scanner as well... I do have the printer setup in CUPS though. It's a Photosmart C6280 printer/scanner combi
<erUSUL> pepee: you can use gparted (but you can not choose the options)
<pepee> erUSUL, hablame en espaniol...
<zenlunatic> !ubuntu+1 pmjdebruijn
<pepee> ok, thanks
<jophish> ah, found it
<erUSUL> pepee: come to #ubuntu-es
<spaceraver> where is ubiguity located on a livecd??
<pmjdebruijn> zenlunatic: as I said, the problem exists in Karmic as well
<erUSUL> !es | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> spaceraver: Try: "which ubiquity"
<pepee> Trashi, try checking with gparted
<Trashi> peppe: gparted has no access to hdd
<pepee> Trashi, and just stop fsck.ext2 (with ctrl + c)
<Trashi> peppe: it crashs whten try to start
<pepee> ahh
<fr3nzy> Can anyone help me with an upgrade messing up my system? I have Ubuntu 9.10 (command-line only) and after apt-get upgrade I'm nable to login with any of the consoles. There's no login prompt.
<Trashi> pepee: and also ubuntu installation tool crashs when try to get access
<schiellerup> Hey, how do i uninstall Ubuntu and install Windows Vista again? i have the CD, but LINUX UBUNTU have formate my harddisc to a nother file. the Windows Harddisc file, shall be NTFS.
<aurax> Any freenx users? I'm trying to esteblish a "Floating window" session with nxclient to remote machine running matlab... i see only the splash screen then it fails... any idea?
<theadmin> schiellerup: You can format it using Windows install CD back to NTFS
<schiellerup> I have tried, but i am not sure how.
<Steve^> How can I use aptitude to show the installed files for a package?
<theadmin> aurax: Quite simple, it thinks of splash screen as a window
<zenlunatic> schiellerup: you dont uninstall an operating system
<Trashi> pepee: there are no important files on the hdd .. i have a backup .. so its enough to clear the hdd any way
<pepee> erUSUL, theadmin I'm just trying to help Trashi
<erUSUL> schiellerup: dring windows install you can wipe out all the partitions and install windows as you please. more help in ##windows
<pepee> ah ok
<ori> Can someone tell me what to type in the terminal to see if my google desktop is working right?
<abhi_nav> Steve^ you can see installed packages in synaptic
<Gold> where is firefox's cache ?
<schiellerup> ok ty
<zenlunatic> schiellerup: just tell windows to use everything
<Steve^> abhi_nav, I know, but I can't with aptitude/
<abhi_nav> Steve^ hmm
<erUSUL> Gold:  ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<theadmin> ori: How would it know whether it works "fine"?
<Gold> thx
<pepee> Trashi, the problem is fsck has a bunch of options to be analysed
<erUSUL> ori: you should ask google. they are closed source apps from a third party
<ori> theadmin: wat happens is i open it up, and type something in, but no search options come up. And when it worked, the search options did come up
<pepee> Trashi, what if you just reinstall ubuntu?
<ori> erUsul: um... how would i do that?
<pepee> copy&paste your files and format the partition
<theadmin> bleh, does debootstrap download the whole Ubuntu system? I supposed it'd be something minimal
<Trashi> pepee: that was my idea!!! but ubuntu installation crashs when he want to get any informations about hdd or partitions
<hero1900> i want to ask about virtual box if i have windows xp in it and i have ubuntu on my laptop can i run webcam in yahoo messenger in the virtual box?
<pepee> Trashi, corrupt mbr...
<pepee> lol
<erUSUL> hero1900: if you use the full version (no the ose one) yes (given the camera is usb)
<Trashi> pepee: i know .. and i did try to clear mbr via fdisk ... and fdisk said its all fine now , but after reboot grub bootmanager started again -__-
<hero1900> i dont want to use mine i want to see others webcam
<hero1900> ??
<pepee> Trashi, http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<abhi_nav> hero1900 install yahoo messenger and try if it detects your webcam
<pepee> Trashi, for formatting the partition: mkfs.ext2 or ext3 or ext4
<hero1900> i dont want my cam i just want to see others webcam for now
<hero1900> it will work ??
<theadmin> hero1900: Should.
<hero1900> i will try thx
<pepee> Trashi, hmm that link is not useful haha
 * bubuub se larga
<pepee> Trashi, btw use cfdisk for modding the partition table
<Trashi> pepee: no package found -.-
<osfast> hi i have the lucid beta1 and when i try to update i cant becouse i get an error during the singature verrifacation
<guest43563> i have a question, is my SSH password the same as my login password?
<llutz> guest43563: yes
<Galvatron> Hi
<erUSUL> !lucid | osfast
<ubottu> osfast: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<pepee> Trashi, ok, if you wanna delete your ubuntu partition try this (carefully)
<pepee> sudo cfdisk
<pepee> delete the ubuntu partition and save the changes
<guest43563> llutz: so if i change my password (user password) will change my SSH password?
<osfast> i know lucid is not stable yet i need the reguar updates for that
<llutz> guest43563: yes
<pepee> then run gparted
<osfast> but i cant get the updates
<guest43563> llutz: thanks
<Galvatron> I'm using Compiz/Emerald with Kubuntu 9.10 and each time I start Open Office Writer I get just a dead, shaded window with no buttons and no trace on taskbar.
<erUSUL> osfast: ask in #ubuntu+1
<thechef> qstat produces invalid XML output. It creates character references like '&#1;'. These are invalid according to xml spec sec 2.2. Fixing that is easy, done that here. Gonna report bug as soon as my internet is fast enough to do so. Just wanted to inform you.
<abhi_nav> osfast: #ubuntu+1
<pepee> osfast, #ubuntu+1
<Friction> is it ok that i'm managing my webserver (uploading/ changing files etc) with root?
<Trashi> pepee: ok thx i ll try this .. i didnt know this tool and it looks really interesting
<pepee> Friction, for security, nope
<duracell> всем привет!
<pepee> !ru | duracell
<ubottu> duracell: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<emilien> Friction: Give your self sudo privileges on another account other than root.
<pepee> Friction, ask in #security
<duracell> hello
<abhi_nav> !hi | duracell
<ubottu> duracell: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dummyNick> !hi | duracell
<Trashi> pepee: thats the tool i looked for :)
<abhi_nav> ubottu is talented ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> i know
<pepee> yep, it's very useful and simple
<guest43563> llutz: does my root password also changed? example, on my system, i have James (admin account), will my root password will be the same as James password?
<ardian> Does anyone use here VMware Player ?
<bastid_raZor> ardian: everyone in #vmware does
<llutz> guest43563: your user-password is what you use for sudo too
<ardian> I want to install it on Ubuntu but it asking for root
<ardian> and im not sure to run it under root
<pepee> ardian, try virtualbox :D
<bastid_raZor> ardian: yes, you should install it with sudo
<Trashi> pepee: ok i will delete partition with this tool ... but there is no way to repare the broken ext2/3 partition? maybe there is a tool i cant try befor destroying
<abhi_nav> ardian: you need sudo previlage to install that type of softwares
<fedebrad> hi all
<ardian> ok
<guest43563> llutz: thanks again..
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a magical setting somewhere that would make fonts look less horrible? This is what firefox looks like right now: http://imagebin.ca/img/oLzkTE.png . The letters don't even have a consistent size...
<pepee> Trashi, there is, but you may end having troubles with some files
<dinosaurvskitten> my eyes are bleeding
<Trashi> pepee: ok but i just wanna try .. whats name of the tool? cfdisk?
<fr3nzy> Can anyone help me with an upgrade messing up my system? I have Ubuntu 9.10 (command-line only) and after apt-get upgrade I'm nable to login with any of the consoles. There's no login prompt.
<abhi_nav> dinosaurvskitten you can edit font property in edit=>preferences=>content
<mauri> imnot able to place files in the waste. The system says that it is fullbut it is empty
<dinosaurvskitten> abhi_nav, yes, but all the fonts I've tried so far look horrible below 12pt
<pepee> Trashi, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/repairing-linux-ext2-or-ext3-file-system.html
<dinosaurvskitten> abhi_nav, every single one of them
<pepee> fsck.ext2
<abhi_nav> dinosaurvskitten try changin system font in appearance
<dinosaurvskitten> abhi_nav, appearance where?
<pepee> Trashi, it will take longer than reinstalling...
<dinosaurvskitten> abhi_nav, I guess you're assuming I'm in gnome?
<BichoGRILO> guys channel brazil?
<pepee> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<abhi_nav> dinosaurvskitten yes in gnome
<Znuff> NGEN
<gmc_> yeah it works it
<zim> Hi all have a strange Q. I have the following problem and have donr for ages. I create a soft link ln -s /Data/foo /Data/bar/foo and it works great then after a few days its gone what is up?
<BichoGRILO> thanks
<erUSUL> zim: define "its gone" ? you rm it? it is there but does not work ?
<fr3nzy> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<linduxed> ive got a friend that needs to check whether the optical drive is a RW drive or just an R, is there a way to check this with a command?
<GoldShadow> there is software that con convert from flv to mp3 on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> GoldShadow: ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> GoldShadow:  winff, ffmpeg, mencoder. front ends to those last 2..
<BichoGRILO> guys
<BichoGRILO> anyone can help me?
<pepee> !ask | BichoGRILO
<ubottu> BichoGRILO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bastid_raZor> BichoGRILO: #ubuntu-br
<pepee> no more clients?
<pepee> haha
<BichoGRILO> how i enable the option on grub to automatically run windows?
<BichoGRILO> no one answer on ubuntu-br
<abhi_nav> BichoGRILO: grub1 or grub2?
<spaceraver> how do i use an usb stick as an install medium if i cannot boot from i because computer is too old?
<zim> erUSUL: more detail. a Pictures dir that I ln -s into a number if dirs. then use on my M$hit computers. The idea is that my other half and I share the My\ Pictures Folder. Like I say it works for a few days then I have to relink it almost at the point of croning it
<BichoGRILO> how i see the version?
<pepee> BichoGRILO, you have to set timeout=0 in /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> zim: what filesystem are we talking about ? ntfs ?
<abhi_nav> pepee if BichoGRILO is using grub2
<pepee> yep, that's right
<sabalaba> hey, i've already askes the latex channel but does anybody here know how to use chinese chars in latex?
<BichoGRILO> wait
<BichoGRILO> i'll restart and return...
<BichoGRILO> see'u later
<dinosaurvskitten> abhi_nav, still looks jagged / too thin, regardless of the smoothing I pick
<zim> erUSUL: nope ext3 on ubuntu server with samba. map network dir on windows. Then map My Docs to it. it works fine or I would blame samba
<pepee> haha
<abhi_nav> dinosaurvskitten hmm
<pepee> grub-install -v
<abhi_nav> !font | dinosaurvskitten
<ubottu> dinosaurvskitten: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<pepee> but he left...
<craigbass1976> Anyone here skype?  I thought I just isntalled it and don't see anything in the menus.
<Gangrel> does it worth it to move from karmic to lucid atm? i mean are they any stable?
<GoldShadow> i have problem with kde
<abhi_nav> !lucid | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  if you have to ask.. then wait,
<pepee> GoldShadow, #kubuntu ?
<GoldShadow> yes
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, you've got a point :)
<BichoGRILO> i'm back
<pepee> BichoGRILO,  grub-install -v
<BichoGRILO> guys is 1.5
<BichoGRILO> it is installed
<pepee> BichoGRILO, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mixxit> hiya can someone save me some trouble and link me the latest stable netinst miniimage of ubuntu
<abhi_nav> pepee: :D
<GoldShadow> exactly with resolution
<pepee> and then set timeout to 0
<BichoGRILO> ok
<BichoGRILO> and now?
<pepee> !ask | GoldShadow
<ubottu> GoldShadow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dimitri> buonasera.... ho installato 2 diversi ubuntu sul mio portatile la ver notebook e la ver desktop... ora vorrei togliere la ver notebook e dare spazio alla versione desktop come faccio
<pepee> BichoGRILO, then save
<zim> erUSUL: any ideas? as I am very lost here
<xangua> !it | dimitri
<ubottu> dimitri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<erUSUL> zim: the link points from a ext3 fs to a samba share then (cifs or smbfs) the fact that is a network filesystem could explain it
<pepee> BichoGRILO, oh sorry
<erUSUL> zim: but i'm not really sure
<GoldShadow> i can't show mouse cursor when i change it to 1280*1024
<BichoGRILO> ??
<disappearedng_> after update my vim's "+y no longer work what do I do?
<pepee> be sure to set windows as the first booting SO
<BichoGRILO> oh yeah
<BichoGRILO> also cut and past
<BichoGRILO> *paste
<Blackbird> Um, I have a question. Can anyone recommend me a good antivirus for Ubuntu? As in, a scanner for Windows viruses?
<BichoGRILO> the last entry on text
<zim> erUSUL: still cant work out why it works then dies I thought that a soft link was an FS thing and I am doing it below samba ie on commad line as root
<erUSUL> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<leonardo> Hi, I have a serious problem on Ubuntu: After a hibernate my screen doesn't fit the monitor. The screen is larger so I can't see the panels...
<spiky> Blackbird whats wrong with clam av
<BichoGRILO> thanks guys
<Trek> Blackbird: clamav scans for windows viruses lol
<Mixxit> blackbird singing in the dead of Niiii ght
<Blackbird> well that is what I was asking for :P
<mikeconcepts> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu netbook remix?
<leonardo> Anyone have an idea how to fix my problem
<Trek> mikeconcepts: no, that's this channel here
<Trek> mikeconcepts: whats your problem?
<Mixxit> alll your lifeeee
<mikeconcepts> Trek, thank you
<Trek> mikeconcepts: no problem, since this channel works with Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu NetbookRemix :)
<Blackbird> I'll probably hit at it next weekend. Would have to nuke the win partition, create a linux one through rEFIt, use /that/ partition to scan the external HD, and then reinstall win on the ubuntu partition because mac, windows and linux just do not get along.
<zim> Blackbird: I use clam works fine for me. I use it on my mail server to scan emails. Its is ok but have never had much faith in AV. all you have to do is watch a Defcon capture the flag to see how quick you can get past all AV in about 1 hour think there were about 25 diff in a line all up to date :)
<pepee> disappearedng_, what's +y?
<disappearedng_> pepee copy to clipboard it's "+y
<Blackbird> zim: Yeah but I'm pretty sure I know where the virus is. I just have to figure out its name to treat it better.
<Blackbird> Up until now I've been fighting an unknown infection, which is quite probably the worst thing you can do
<nunya> question, how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<zim> Blackbird: is this a computer you want to fix?
<leonardo> Please, give me a solution to my problem
<leonardo> it's hard not see all screen on ubuntu
<pepee> !ask | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Muncky> llutz: you still here?
<Blackbird> zim: Yes. The virus isn't very terrible, but it's extremely annoying and I'd rather have it out.
<epaphus> hello all. Is Ubuntu compatible with 16GB of RAM, and a Quad Core proc?
<epaphus> with DDR2/DDR3 memory?
<iceroot> epaphus: amd64 version, yes
<Trek> Blackbird: aren't you using clamav?
<rsk> epaphus yes
<Trek> epaphus: yes
<zim> get this its a great tool for that kind of thing I use it all the time http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?wpid=1&front_id=12
<Blackbird> Trek: I don't have any Linux distro currently installed.
<mikeconcepts> I think the wireless signal strength on this Dell notebook is slightly less using ubuntu netbook remix as compared to gnome 9.10 or gnome 10.4, might be my imagination
<zim> Blackbird: ^^^^
<Blackbird> I sort of gave up after last time I did it. Destroyed my partition table.
<GoldShadow> i can't show mouse cursor when i set resolution to 1280*1024
<epaphus> how about the i7 proc with DDR3 1066Mhz RAM?? even RAM so new??
<iceroot> epaphus: yes
<mikeconcepts> hope I'm wrong
<Blackbird> and I /think/ it had problems with my fan. But that's beside the point.
<rsk> epaphus yes
<epaphus> cool
<Trek> Blackbird: ah... so you're stuck with having to go to a Windows support forum :P
<caseys> #bush
<pepee> disappearedng_, doesn't work for me
<Blackbird> Trek: I already did.
<spiky> Blackbird if yo know what it is cant yo remove by hand
<Blackbird> They told me to give up.
<zim> Blackbird: trinity rescue is a live cd
<iceroot> epaphus: doesnt matter what type of ram, that is not part of the os, its part of the motherboard
<Trek> Blackbird: might I refer you to somewhere else?
<zim> Blackbird: you dont have to install it
<WebLOCH> Hey all, ive been having trouble getting JSSH running on firefox 3.6, I finally found an XPI that installed it and now I can connect, but as soon as I issue a command (any command) I get a segmentation fault, most of my googling gives me ubuntu users so I thought I would come here to ask for help...
<Blackbird> zim: Oh? I've not heard of that one.
<Muncky> problem with copying files to a network drive using nautilus. when starting nautilus from the shell, I get this : (nautilus:2226): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed anybody have an idea?
<leonardo> Hi people, I was using Debian Squeeze and had a problem after an update where I can't see all the screen. I tried everything but didn't find a solution. So I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and after an hibernate I have the same problem. The resolution config is ok, so I don't know what is the problem and how fix it
<xangua> !lucid | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Blackbird> oh it's /that/ boot cd. Well that is certainly good. I guess I'll try it sooner or later, zim.
<pepee> leonardo, #debian
<zim> Blackbird: its the best one I have come across and will do much more read the docs very kewl for broken widows boxes
<iceroot> leonardo: debian squeeze/sid == ubuntu 10.l04   same packages
<epaphus> Anybody know how much slower does softraid in ubuntu does to the disk reads/writes?
<pepee> leonardo, sorry, didn't read...
<disappearedng_> pepee: how do you copy to clipboard then
<leonardo> xangua: I tried the ubuntu 9.04 and have the same problem
<iceroot> epaphus: the read/write is not slower
<pepee> disappearedng_, ctrl+shift+c
<iceroot> epaphus: but its using the cpu instead of a hardware-raid-controller
<epaphus> RAID1 softraid that is
<epaphus> i c
<pepee> disappearedng_, not in visual mode (never used it)
<disappearedng_> man that's not supposed to be the case
<pepee> disappearedng_, that's in konsole
<epaphus> iceroot, do both Hard Disks need to be the same size? What is the procedure to replace one if it fails? shutdown and plug in the other?
<pepee> leonardo, I think it's a driver problem
<Blackbird> zim: I am definitely seeing that. Will keep for future repairs, it seems quite powerful.
<pepee> graphics driver
<pepee> disappearedng_, does ctrl+shift+c work for you?
<iceroot> epaphus: the size of the hdd doesnt matter but with raid1 its only so big like the smaller hdd. you can replace the hdd while the system is running (hotdwap) with software-raid
<disappearedng_> that is not what I am looking for btw
<pepee> leonardo, what is your graphics card?
<iceroot> epaphus: but you have to tell the kernel, there is a new hdd and you have to copy the partionstable by hand
<leonardo> pepee: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Blackbird> zim: Thing is, though, my internet connection is wireless. Can I get that setup through Trinity if necessary?
<epaphus> iceroot, and how easy is it to tell which one of the two is the one failing?
<theodore> hello there
<iceroot> epaphus: its easy, mdadm is telling you sda or sdb is falling, with hdparm you can get the serialnumbre of sda and sdb so you know which one you should replace
<theodore> I have a question regarding ni-visa
<Muncky> problem with copying files to a network drive using nautilus. when starting nautilus from the shell, I get this : (nautilus:2226): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed anybody have an idea?
<theodore> how do I install vi-visa 4.2.0. iso in ubuntu 9.10?
<theodore> ...ni-visa 4.2.0.iso...
<pepee> disappearedng_, http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2098
<Guest91180> how can i play playstation games on ubuntu
<iceroot> theodore: what is ni-visa?
<Trek> !ot | theodore
<ubottu> theodore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pepee> disappearedng_, "|:FakeclipDefaultKeyMappings|: Don't define the default key mappings for clipboard to avoid confusion with the built-in key mappings.  For example, "*y and "+y are not mapped to |<Plug>(fakeclip-y)|."
<Trek> whoops, ignore that
<iceroot> Guest91180: with an emulator (apt-cache search playstation)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<pepee> is the only thing I found about "+y...
<theodore> well it's an application from national instruments that makes labview, and it is essential to connect labview with the real world...usb/rs232
<theodore> ...it's not "off-topic"...
<Dr_Willis> just barly related to ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<zim> Blackbird: what are you trying to do? 1. Download the iso. 2. Burn to CD. 3. Put CD in problem compuer and boot.
<leonardo> pepee: Nothing
<d4rkn3ss> hi @ all, i have a question to the new gnome in the lucid lynx-beta: i have seen a picture, where the gnome shell is shown... is it already here in the beta?
<abhi_nav> !lucid | d4rkn3ss
<ubottu> d4rkn3ss: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<caseys> i need some help getting the email alert srcipt to work
<d4rkn3ss> abhi_nav, thx
<abhi_nav> d4rkn3ss :D
 * switchgirl parties like its 2010 
<abhinav> caseys: this is not a scripting language channel - please join the appropriate language's channel - #perl, #python, #bash or whatever
<switchgirl> just started caching my dns locally :) 95% faster broadband speed
<pepee> leonardo, http://www.google.com/search?q=intel+ubuntu+hibernate&hl=en
<hrst_us> i use an ubuntu studio installation on an usb stick for some audio work. i have around 65° celsius cpu temp with the normal kernel and almost 80° when i boot with the realtime kernel without doing anything. just an idle system. on a core2duo cpu. how's that possible?
<skrite> d4rkn3ss, ubottu is a little off, The pic of nautilus you saw may have been elementary
<skrite> but may have been lucid gnome
<pepee> leonardo, btw what does mean "can't see all the screen"? then what can you see?
<DbugDF> Hi. Can anyone indicate me a link on how to troubleshout a broken Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 8.10 ?
<xangua> DbugDF: not to do that again ;)
<xangua> aahh sorry, didn't read well
<DbugDF> xangua, I fear it's a bit late :)
<xangua> DbugDF: and what is exactly broken¿
<bohemien100> hi, is this a ubuntu support channel?
<jiohdi> bohemien100: on occasion
<DbugDF> xangua, basically I had a working 8.04 lts, and wanted to upgrade it, no particular issue while upgrading, but when I reboot it does not pass the ubuntu loading bar. It correctly display the logo, the bar got filled, and then black screen. I managed to restart with the "failsafe" kernel, and I have a working "recovery menu", but not quite sure what to try
<abhi_nav> jiohdi: on which occasion?
<jiohdi> abhi_nav: on the occasion that someone has the answer you are looking for :)
<b2p1mp> Yes this is support channel always, look at topic. Topic is 'Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<abhi_nav> jiohdi: :D
<pepee> dberry, graphics driver problem?
<bohemien100> I am new to linux, I can't get the 3D to work. NVidia driver installed, but compiz complains about XGL not present
<DbugDF> xangua, may be of interest to point that it's not a standard x86 sytem, it's a VIA C7 machine (Artigo A2000), been using 8.04 for about one year on it
<abhi_nav> !ask | bohemien100
<ubottu> bohemien100: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxOnu> salut
<dummyNick> bohemien100, yes
<LinuxOnu> care ma poate ajuta
<abhi_nav> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<LinuxOnu> help me pl
<LinuxOnu> pls
<pepee> LinuxOnu, where are you from?
<abhi_nav> pepee: france
<nasuada> hola
<madamps> hey ubuntu, i am on windows for school-software reasons, but i reaaaallly miss rhythmbox. by far the simplest most core-feature-heavy music player i've ever used. question: is rbox available for windows??
<pepee> !es | nasuada,
<ubottu> nasuada,: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !ask | LinuxOnu
<ubottu> LinuxOnu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adis__> when we expect the 1004 release??
<DJones> adis__: 28th April
<theadmin> adis__: 29th April, 2010
<abhi_nav> oh
<adis__> thanks
<LinuxOnu> ro
<pepee> !ro | LinuxOnu
<ubottu> LinuxOnu: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<theadmin> Started an Ubuntu blog and wrote 5 posts already, i am crazy :/... Sorry for offtopic
<medianmajik> madamps: I googled it for you and the answer seems to be "no."  I've heard amarok is on windows though
<LinuxOnu> How do I install Lineage 2 on Linux
<abhi_nav> ro means?
<LinuxOnu> romania
<b2p1mp> Romanian?
<pepee> abhi_nav, not french :)
<LinuxOnu> da
<abhi_nav> pepee: yah
<abhi_nav> romania
<GSwindle76> Hello, Im not sure how to fraise this question because i am relativily new to the linux community. But here it goes. I have a laptop and a desktop running ubuntu. I would like to be able to access the desktop (via command line) from my laptop and have complete control to modify the contents of the dir. could someone point me in the right direction?
<LinuxOnu> ??
<pepee> !ro | LinuxOnu
<madamps> medianmajik: thanks. google led me to that observation as well, i was just hoping to be wrong. maybe i'll give amarok a try, i use songbird now but its lack of "queue as next" feature is a letdown.
<abhi_nav> GSwindle76 use remote desktop controler
<b2p1mp> Gswindle: ssh?
<b2p1mp> GSwindle76, an ssh server on the desktop would allow you to remote into terminal
<pepee> GSwindle76, install ssh server
<GSwindle76> we use ssh at work but ive never set up a server so i guess that would probably be the way to go
<LinuxOnu> ma poate ajuta careva ??
<medianmajik> madamps: try out foobar
<GSwindle76> okay i will give that a shot.
<pepee> sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<madamps> medianmajik: i g2g but alright i will. thanks =)
<LinuxOnu> How do I install Lineage 2 on Linux
<LinuxOnu> ???
<pepee> !ro | LinuxOnu
<pepee> !ro > LinuxOnu
<ubottu> LinuxOnu, please see my private message
<LinuxOnu> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<b2p1mp> LinuxOnu, do a /join #ubuntu-ro
<callaghan> madamps: you might want to take a look at this addon for songbird: http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/96
<abhi_nav> LinuxOnu: what is Lineage?
<b2p1mp> its a game
<DbugDF> It seems that I get the black screen (with a blinking cursor on top left) like 2 seconds after it displayed "Starting Samba daemons" then "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald", it displays like 3 lines of text after that but did not manage to read what it wrote. Any suggestion? Is there a chance that upgrading the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 would fix that?
<abhi_nav> hmm
<w0rd> so is there a fix for firefox crashing and basically making my system unusable when browsing sites with flash?
<w0rd> im on 9.10
<NETabuse> hey guys, i've awful trouble getting dhcp leases outa my machine, i've two wifi points i'm trying and neither will dhcp successfully.
<afsal> ny1 can tell me d command to download pidgin 2.6.6
<abhi_nav> LinuxOnu: isnt it listd in add/remove?
<NETabuse> this windows laptop will though :(
<GSwindle76> @pepee i was setting up the ssh server earlier and i got confused about the ssh-copy-id
<abhinav> afsal: get it from http://pidgin.im . The repos won't have 2.6.6
<abhi_nav> afsal: you can dowload it manualy go to their website
<abhinav> afsal: and you'll probably need to download source and make it
<GSwindle76> @pepee it says ssh-copy-id serveruser@remoteserver.computer.xyz and im not sure what its asking for
<abhinav> !build-essentials | afsal
<ubottu> afsal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<trism> afsal: there is a ppa for it https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa has 2.6.6
<chazco> Quick question... my pc has 512MB of RAM. I added 512MB of RAM to my PC and it became unstable (Ubuntu lock ups, restarts etc). Both sticks work fine by themselves but when used together the system is unstable... memtest reports no problems and runs without issue. Is this likely to be a hardware issue or a Ubuntu problem?
<Guest91180> how can i download emulator for ubuntu
<pepee> GSwindle76, sorry, no idea, but the last time (some years) I installed that package, it was pretty easy to config it
<abhi_nav> yah afsal i have installed pidgin 2.6.6 from the ppa given by trism
<b2p1mp> chazco, do a memory test?
<GSwindle76> hmm yea my prob is that i dont know what Im doing..lol
<pepee> abhi_nav, lineage is a game
<chazco> b2p1mp - I did (memtest), but it reports no problems
<abhi_nav> pepee: hmm I know
<tuxuser_> chazco: perhaps you could check if the modules have the same timings ? (tras, tcas, and the like)
<b2p1mp> chazco: ok try putting that last stick in pc alone
<b2p1mp> see if stable
<GSwindle76> ill look around thanks
<xangua> Guest91180: emulator of what¿
<chazco> b2p1mp - As mentioned both sticks run fine when used by themselves
<pepee> GSwindle76, ok i'll google it
<chazco> tuxuser_ - Maybe... they both claim to be PC4200 533Mhz DDR2
<b2p1mp> chazco: oh, ok if i think of something i let you know
<tuxuser_> chazco: I suggest decode-dimms.pl
<abhinav> !sshd | GSwindle76
<w0rd> so is there a fix for firefox crashing and basically making my system unusable when browsing sites with flash? im on ubuntu 9.10. Anyone???
<ubottu> GSwindle76: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<abhi_nav> w0rd: which version?
<abhinav> w0rd: are you using any addons which might be interfering ?
<GSwindle76> okay thanks
<b2p1mp> w0rd: what vidcard?
<w0rd> 3.5.8
<sheldon> hi, i cannot remove some packages from my own ppa
<w0rd> its a laptop dell dimensions.
<pepee> GSwindle76, cd ~;
<w0rd> i dont have plugins on FF
<b2p1mp> hmm its probably the flash package, try remove it and reinstall yet?
<sheldon> there is an error on launchpad system...how can i fix?
<hrst_us> w0rd: same problem here.. though i don't have a solution
<w0rd> same thing happens with chrome as well..
<tuxuser_> chazco: are they the same brand or different ones ?
<pepee> ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_dsa.pub <user>@<server>
<b2p1mp> w0rd: all sites with flash or just some?
<pepee> didn't know about ssh-copy-id
<abhi_nav> w0rd my all aps crashed too, yesterday. and all web broswer are slow now. :-(
<GSwindle76> okay ill see whweere that gets me
<pepee> is better than copying the ub keys manually
<pepee> *pub keys
<pepee> lol
<w0rd> b2p1mp: all that I can tell
<blackmamba> can anyone tell me the link for the ubuntu yahoo search?
<pepee> abhi_nav, see dmesg
<abhi_nav> pepee: oh it tooooo long to read
<abhinav> blackmamba: what do you mean by ubuntu yahoo search ?
<GSwindle76> okay i did the following ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_dsa.pub greg@greg-desktop and got ERROR: no identities found
<b2p1mp> w0rd: did you try remove the flash package and resinstall it?
<blackmamba> abhinav, i mean the default homepge in firefox in 10.04
<Oli``> I can't find one of my disks. That is to say, Ubuntu can't. Bios sees it but that's the end of the story. How can I investigate the problem?
<abhi_nav> Oli`` disk detected in other os?
<b2p1mp> Oli`` is the disk partitioned?
<Oli``> abhi_nav: there is no other OS
<abhinav> GSwindle76: can you try sshing
<Oli``> b2p1mp: yeah - it's part of a mdadm array (which is down because it can't find the disk)
<abhinav> GSwindle76: the ssh-copy-id stuff is to have passwordless auth. that can be tackled later
<nunya> question, how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<nunya> :P
<abhi_nav> Oli`` http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<nunya> yeah i'm bored
<abhinav> GSwindle76: does "ssh greg@greg-desktop" work ?
<GSwindle76> do i need a client on my laptop to ssh first or do i just go for it
<b2p1mp> ssh should be built in
<b2p1mp> i think
<abhi_nav> yes ssh client is built in
<abhinav> GSwindle76:  try ssh .. if it says command not found, sudo apt-get install ssh
<danopia> nunya, a woodchuck could chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood
<abhinav> !ssh | GSwindle76
<ubottu> GSwindle76: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nunya> danopia: thanks man
<GSwindle76> no it says couldnot resolve hostname greg-desktop: name of service not known
<b2p1mp> danopia, nunya, Offtopic
<b2p1mp> ssh to ip
<nunya> use telnet, who needs security?
<danopia> nunya, the only telnet terminal servers i've seen came with windows :P
<nunya> clear text passwords are the best
<kdj5js> hello , i have subscription on a wireless network that is far from me and poor signal , and i have router with wireless capability , can i use this router to detect this network and empower it's signal ?
<pepee> e.g.: ssh GSwindle76@192.168.0.124
<GSwindle76> yea im looking for the IP now
<blondinka> подскажите где взять курсоры
<spiky> How to check computor names ip address on local network
<abhinav> !troll | nunya
<ubottu> nunya: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Lavin> what is the repo you get when you install ubuntu, ? (not the one on the disk)!
<nunya> danopia, I used telnet back in the day. makes me shudder to think about it now.
<pepee> !ru | blondinka
<ubottu> blondinka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<abhinav> spiky: ping
<Lavin> b4 i'm accused of trolling i've tried to type it in google, but i'm not sure what i'm looking for
<GSwindle76> ssh greg@192.168.0.104
<GSwindle76> oops
<spiky> ping
<pepee> Lavin, problem?
<abhinav> Lavin: do you mean the repo list ? that is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<GSwindle76> hmm something is happining
<Lavin> pepee:  yeh, what is the repo address you get when you install ubuntu from live disk, not the one on cd-rom, the online one
<VirusTB> uhmmmm how do I recovder my ubuntu password???
<b2p1mp> Lavin: sudo apt-get update
<abhinav> GSwindle76: that's good :) what happened ? if it's big output, please use pastebin
<pepee> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<abhi_nav> VirusTB login as root and change password
<abhinav> !pb | GSwindle76
<ubottu> GSwindle76: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b2p1mp> Lavin: sudo apt-get install <package>
<VirusTB> abhi_nav<<  how dop I do that?? I have ubuntu 9.10
<Lavin> b2p1mp: no, the source code is missing from software sources, i need to re-add it
<b2p1mp> oh
<abhi_nav> VirusTB restart your pc go to grub prompt go to single user mode log in to root account (without networking)
<pepee> abhi_nav <=> abhinav ?
<abhinav> pepee: no :)
<pepee> haha
<Lavin> when i try to install the package it says , openjdk, needs ? to install, but it's not going to be installed
<abhi_nav> pepee: yah its conflicting from so many days. soooooooo many
<VirusTB> abhi_nav<<  ok let me try.. do you need to hold a key on boot??
<abhi_nav> VirusTB i think shift on 9.10
<abhinav> abhi_nav: well I logged on today after a long time. Maybe someone else used it :)
<b2p1mp> Lavin: the repository urls are missing?
<abhi_nav> abhinav: Yah :D
<rocket16> Will there be any LXUbuntu ever?
<Lavin> yes thats what i'm looking for , i can find repo urls on google, but i carn't figure out wich ones came with the cd
<b2p1mp> oh
<GSwindle76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398878/    but it wont do anything after i enter the PW
<abhi_nav> ok buy guys by abhinav
<pepee> Lavin, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/sample/sources.list
<b2p1mp> Lavin: I guess someone could give you theres or that ^^
<pepee> replace "hardy" with "karmic"
<Lavin> pepee:  your a star :) thanx
<VirusTB> abhinav<<  I still get a gui boot
<rocket16> One thing I noted, that is, earlier the Edubuntu CD was only 320 MB or like that. But now, the Edubuntu DVD is 3.0 GB! Why is it so? It is simply Ubuntu+Edubuntu addon, but earlier the same was 1.0 GB,now now why is it 3.0 GB?
<pepee> no :$
<thiemster>  
<Lavin> b2p1mp:  theres or that??
<rocket16> earlier the Edubuntu CD was only 320 MB or like that. But now, the Edubuntu DVD is 3.0 GB! Why is it so? It is simply Ubuntu+Edubuntu addon, but earlier the same was 1.0 GB,now now why is it 3.0 GB?
<pepee> GSwindle76, hmm ssh-copy-id didn't work
<drantus> ))
<rossolzev> hi)
<rocket16> earlier the Edubuntu CD was only 320 MB or like that. But now, the Edubuntu DVD is 3.0 GB! Why is it so? It is simply Ubuntu+Edubuntu addon, but earlier the same was 1.0 GB,now now why is it 3.0 GB?
<rocket16> Hi rossolzev
<rossolzev> Where are you from&
<pepee> I think I'm seeing a troll...
<abhinav> !hi | rossolzev
<ubottu> rossolzev: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<VirusTB> rocket16<<  ok easy woith the copy n paste
<rocket16> I am from India rosolzev
<b2p1mp> Lavin: I meant the url above my post.
<GSwindle76> i tried it again and im getting alittle bit of progress
<rossolzev> I'm from Ukraine
<rocket16> VirusTB: Ok, just thought it may be left away
<rossolzev> =)
<abhinav> pepee: ssh-copy-id is not needed for ssh with password
<pepee> GSwindle76, just put the user pwd of 192.168.0.104
<rocket16> rossolzev: Kiev is a nice place, :)
<rossolzev> )
<DIL> VirusTB, http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/howto-recover-root-password_54.html
<abhinav> !off-topic | rossolzev rocket16
<ubottu> rossolzev rocket16: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<VirusTB> abhinav<<  :S failed to get into terminal
<rossolzev> what a password?
<spiky> VirusTB http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<rocket16> abhinav: Easy now, just had a chat
<pepee> abhinav, never used it, but it seems that it copies your pub key to the server
<rocket16> !ask | abhinav
<abhinav> VirusTB: that was abhi_nav who was talking to you. He left :)
<ubottu> abhinav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b2p1mp> rossolez join #ubuntu-offtopic for non serious comment
<GSwindle76> okay i just checked my the authkeys and it looks like the keys transfered but its now sticking on password again
<VirusTB> abhinav<<  spiky  DIL   thanks.. brb if I fail to reset my password
<abhinav> rocket16: ?
<rocket16> abhinav: Sorry, :) Just saw how it works,
<sulle> Apache-33: i have done that, set the settings for the lowest sensitivity but it is still too much.
<pepee> GSwindle76, try copying them again
<abhinav> rocket16: :)
<sulle> sry
<sulle> my mouse is extremley sensitive, anny ideas on how i can set it more down?. already set it on the settings for the mouse but it is still too much.
<pepee> or just logout/login again
<rocket16> abhinav: Sorry again,
<GSwindle76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398881/
<abhinav> rocket16: /msg !whatever ubottu to see how it works (and what is supported)
<w_> exit
<abhinav> rocket16: sorry : /msg ubottu !whatever
<b2p1mp> sulle, 9.10?
<pepee> /exit...
<sulle> b2p1mp: 10.04
<sulle> But its the same as in 9.10.
<rocket16> abhinav: Thanks, :)
<GSwindle76> okay now there are 2 sets of keys
<pepee> GSwindle76, well do what the program says
<GSwindle76> should i delete one?
<GSwindle76> lol i did
<pepee> GSwindle76, remove the first one
<Lavin> ok next to the package i need it as the ubuntu circle, by it, but what url would i need for that, i have tried googling the repo source for the package
<sulle> anny ideas b2p1mp ?
<kcantin> Been struggling for a while trying to get my graphics card working can anyone help?
<kcantin> I have a Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<buena> InesGaitan @ hot mail. com
<GSwindle76> still just siting there
<b2p1mp> sulle: no
<b2p1mp> sry
<pepee> buena, jaja
<b2p1mp> sulle: I just thought a little more info might help someone else answer it.
<pepee> kcantin, intel driver
<sulle> b2p1mp: ok.
<kcantin> hello pepee
<GSwindle76> yea its still not connecting
<VirusTB> abhinav<<  spiky  DIL   thanks.. brb if I fail to reset my password
<VirusTB> abhinav<<  spiky  DIL   thanks.. ok I think I got it, how to I restart from terminal??
<kcantin> I did paste my log file to pastebin.org
<SeVIIeN> I'm also looking for help with Intel Video driver for Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (8.10)
<pepee> kcantin, google "i810 ubuntu driver OR config"
<VirusTB>  shutdown -r now  or something like thast?????? DIL spiky ?? abhinav ??
<kcantin> pepee, okay
<abhinav> VirusTB: "shutdown -r "now" "
<pepee> GSwindle76, strange
<kcantin> should my vid card work?
<pepee> GSwindle76, copy the key the old way...
<pepee> kcantin, yep
<abhinav> GSwindle76: you got in manually, right ?
<GSwindle76> its locking my terminal also
<pepee> it's an old one, so it's very wel supported
<GSwindle76> define manually...
<mikebeecham> hi guiys...I've just upgraded to 10.04 and now my window titles are at a wierd placement witnhin the titlebar....where can I change this?
<kcantin> How do I find out if it is being recognized and just not configured?
<GSwindle76> i can see the computer if thats what you mean
<pepee> mikebeecham, #ubuntu+1
<pepee> kcantin, lspci | grep -i graphic
<mikebeecham> pepee: thanks mate
<kcantin> pepee, ty
<michas> Hi, is there a repository with newer nvidia drivers? (I really prefer a .deb-package over a manual install, but need a newer version.)
<abhinav> GSwindle76: ssh greg@ip and then give the password manually at the prompt ?
<pepee> lsmod | grep i810
<pepee> kcantin, ^^
<JustMozzy> hi guys
<caseys> i'm trying to get the email script to work here it is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KQ6zxsus
<abhinav> GSwindle76: the <username>@<IP> : the user exists on the server, right ?
<GSwindle76> it never asked for a paswword
<kcantin> Ok, it shows up
<kcantin> root@Cougar:~# lspci | grep -i graphics
<kcantin> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (GMCH) Graphics Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<kcantin> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<GSwindle76> im not sure how do i check that?
<pepee> michas, search for a ppa
<JustMozzy> I just installed hardy heron on my dell XPS 1330. everything is working fine, however it doesn't see my wifi card. anyone has an idea?
<Lavin> pepee:  i've reloaded the package manger with the url's i needed but it still wount download, it all happend when i added offensive-security repo but i've removed that and it's still going wrong
<abhinav> GSwindle76: what is the output's pastebin link, again ?
<VirusTB> abhinav<<  spiky  DIL   thanks............ thanks! got it fixed
<abhinav> GSwindle76: how did you install the ssh server ?
<pepee> Lavin, that repos are NOT compatible
<GSwindle76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398881/
<pepee> you will end with a broken SO
<GSwindle76> from the command line on my desktop
<abhinav> GSwindle76: so 192.168.0.104 is your server, right ?
<DIL> sshserver installed?
<pepee> Lavin, btw #backtrack
<pepee> Lavin, or  ##backtrack
<JustMozzy> anyone can help me with my problem?
<Adyboy> what are the commands to install KDE alongside Gnome in Terminal
<Lavin> pepee:  i've managed to get some tools from there, i changed the menu xml, but there not showing up under applications i have to run from termonal, but the normal ubuntu packages woun't load , icould i have done something to the kernel?, i am new to ubuntu and cli
<pepee> kcantin, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<abhinav> GSwindle76: is ssh server running ? do /etc/init.d/ssh status
<abhinav> !ask | JustMozzy
<ubottu> JustMozzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepee> Lavin, remove that repo
<GSwindle76> im guessing it is it is my inet address output for ifconfig
<caseys> #bushanyhelp?
<caseys> any help
<pepee> Lavin, and if ubuntu is broken, reinstall it...
<kcantin> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I am running?
<Lavin> i'm not stuck with backtrack issue it's an ubuntu problem, but thanx for the link
<JustMozzy> abhinav, I already asked the question
<pepee> or, at least, go back to the original packages
<Lavin> pepee:  the first thing i did was remove the repo
<abhinav> Adyboy: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop-environment (or kde)
<edbian> kcantin, In System -
<pepee> kcantin, cat /etc/*release
<edbian> kcantin, system -> about ubuntu
<GSwindle76> yes it is running
<GSwindle76> sshd is running
<Adyboy> abhinav: many thanks my friend
<abhinav> JustMozzy: sorry. scrolled out of view
<kcantin> thanks ;)
<Lavin> pepee:  is pentoo hard to run?
<pepee> Lavin, no idea
<abhinav> GSwindle76: ok. and can you type "id" on the desktop (server) and tell me what is returned ?
<pepee> BT is a very good distro
<pepee> Lavin, #security
<abhinav> the first key in the bracket only,
<Lavin> ok thanx for trying to help me T.C
<abhinav> GSwindle76: or just type whoami
<GSwindle76> whoami = greg
<abhinav> JustMozzy: why are you on an old s/w (just curious). anyway, is network manager installed ?
<SiegHard> http://img444.imageshack.us/i/shirts2.jpg/
<caseys> on mailx what does -v mean?
<GSwindle76> I am correct on the server IP correct the inet output of ifconfig?
<pepee> man mailx
<JustMozzy> abhinav, was the only one I had around at the moment ;) network manager is installed. the built in ethernet is working but for some reason the wifi is not identified at all :s
<abhinav> GSwindle76: ok .. then greg@ip should work, you said it doesn't even ask for the passowf ?
<GSwindle76> its getting the key there so i would think it is
<JustMozzy> abhinav, I checked the BIOS settings and everything is enabled
<pepee> kcantin, found something about your card?
<GSwindle76> no not anymore... its just freezing after i ssh
<pepee> SiegHard, nerd :P
<GSwindle76> it asked once before i transfered the keys
<SiegHard> pepee, :DDD
<kcantin> pepee, no way!!
<kcantin> what's up?
<abhinav> JustMozzy: does ipconfig /all list your wireless interface ? (wlan*)
<caseys> on mailx what does -r mean?
<b2p1mp> recursive?
<JustMozzy> abhinav, nopes. only the loopback and the ethernet devices (lo, eth0)
<pepee> caseys, man
<VirusTB> hhow do I mnake a screen print in ubuntu 9.1 ??
<pepee> man man
<caseys> its not on there
<pepee> use --help
<caseys> and when i try to use it is says its not a opection
<abhinav> GSwindle76: hmm ..could you open another terminal or something on the desktop, and do this : tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<pepee> caseys, -h
<GSwindle76> okay sec
<abhinav> GSwindle76: and see whether the authentication succeeds or not
<bowser> hi all, does ubuntu support any remote share protocol other than Samba?
<DIL> r = reply
<kcantin> pepee, u were saying that you found something out about my video card?
<GSwindle76> its giving a could not parse certifiicate
<bowser> When accessing my NAS from Macs I can choose some protocol of theirs that is much faster. Any way to use that in (k)ubuntu?
<abhinav> JustMozzy: I think you need to install wpa-supplicant etc.. google ubuntu wireless <laptop model>
<GSwindle76> so no its not authenticating i guess
<abhinav>  bowser nfs , vnc,rdp
<JustMozzy> abhinav, oki doki. I'll keep on looking. thanks
<pepee> kcantin, nope, i jusk asked it (english is not my native language)
<abhinav> bowser: ftp,sftp, tftp, etc :)
<Losha> caseys: are you there?
<kcantin> ahhh, ok
<pepee> kcantin, exec this:  lsmod | grep i810
<skrite> bowser, there are a lot of options, i like sshfs
<abhinav> GSwindle76: ok .. could you try deleting everything from /etc/ssh except the config file
<Arti> hi everyone
<caseys> Losha: yes and i think i found the problwem
<kcantin> pepee, okay, I exec that command and nothing happened
<abhinav> !hi | Arti
<ubottu> Arti: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<GSwindle76> okay
<Losha> caseys: me too, I have another version of your script if you want it...
<JoelN> Hello
<pepee> kcantin, lsmod | pastebinit
<mkquist> JustMozzy: u may have already checked this but, its enabled in bios?
<caseys> Losha: on mailx what does -r mean?
<DIL> r = reply
<GSwindle76> the ssh_config or sshd_config?
<Arti> abhinaw; hi
<iceroot> caseys: man mailx
<JustMozzy> mkquist, yupp. I just found out what it is. hardy heron has a problem with the wifi card. http://blog.higherthings.org/borghardt/article/3633.html
<bowser> abhinav, my ReadyNAS shows allows me NFS and AFP beside CIFS
<amigamiax> i cant figure out why my wireless will not enable? it was enabled earlier. now it wont. there is no wirelewss switch.
<Losha> caseys: the -r is incorrect for your version of ubuntu....
<edbian> caseys, Stop asking that and read the manual page for mailx.  man mailx
<caseys> Losha: it says its not a opcan
<abhinav> GSwindle76: keep both, delete (or move to some other directory) everything else
<Losha> caseys: the -r is incorrect for your version of ubuntu....
<mkquist_> JustMozzy: why use heron btw? and not karmic?
<kcantin> pepee, ok did that and it came back with the url http://pastebin.com
<caseys> Losha: that would expaln why it donesn't work
<JustMozzy> mkquist, was the only installation that I had at hand ;)
<bowser> abhinav, how do I install NFS so that I can use it in Dolphin preferably
<GSwindle76> kk done
<histo> !rtfm | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Losha> caseys: yes. The script seems to have been written for a different version of Unix...
<caseys> Losha: should i take it out or repalce it with something
<pepee> kcantin, hmm need something like http://pastebin.com/ahsbvsdf
<abhinav> !nfs | bowser
<ubottu> bowser: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<caseys> Losha the -r
<Arti> how can i install mac OS in virtuallbox?in the virtuall box os type i cant see MAC OS?
<abhinav> GSwindle76: try ssh now. It should ask for password
<abhinav> GSwindle76: and succeed :)
<pepee> Arti, #virtualbox
<llutz> Arti: you cannot
<histo> Arti:  llutz i thought mac was an option.
<Arti> pepee: yes pepee virtualbox
<Losha> caseys: here is my latest version of your script: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rEnahTVu
<bowser> abhinav, I'll check that out
<iceroot> Arti: you are ot allowed to do that my apple
<GSwindle76> it says connection closed by 192.168.0.104 ( which is my desktop)
<iceroot> Arti: by
<kcantin> pepee, hmmm
<abhinav> GSwindle76: what did /var/log say this time ?
<kcantin> I exec that command and all I get is http://pastebin.com
<llutz> histo: as host, not as client. macs license only allows it to be installed on apple hardware
<pepee> kcantin, or just pastebin the output of lsmod
<Arti> but i sow someone that puted mac os in ubuntu in youtube
<GSwindle76> could not load host key
<iceroot> Arti: you are ot allowed to do that by apple
<GSwindle76> should i run ssh_config
<abhinav> GSwindle76: sudo dpkg --reconfigure sshd
<mkquist_> Arti: its against apples eula to do it on any machine that is not apple, technically
<caseys> Losha: and there is a new version of the program
<abhinav> GSwindle76: make that dpkg-reconfigure
<Arti> mkquist: thnx,i didnt know that
<kcantin> pepee, got it
<Arti> iceroot:thnx
<kcantin> the url is http://pastebin.com/RgR2eNAW
<mkquist_> Arti: but i didnt think that anyone has actually made it work yet at the mo
<GSwindle76> it says sshd is not installed and no info is available
<eremite> Does anyone know how to enable word wrap in nano or pico? "Justify" hardly does what I'd like it to.
<Arti> mkquist: i will send u a youtube link
<pepee> kcantin, the module is loaded: drm                   160032  3 i810
<mkquist_> Arti: k
<abhinav> GSwindle76: :) try ssh_config
<abhinav> Arti: must be someone tweaking ubuntu to look like mac
<pepee> kcantin, so the problem is X/gnome
<kcantin> pepee, ok I see
<histo> Arti: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=2076
<kcantin> ahhh
<Losha> GSwindle76: I've come in in the middle of this, but if I were you, I'd purge sshd and reinstall it from scratch, since it's obviously gone horribly wrong....
<kcantin> pepee, so what would you recommend I do from here?
<pepee> kcantin, paste /var/log/Xrg.0.log
<pepee> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<GSwindle76> lol now ssh_config wont run
<GSwindle76> bah thats cause its not a script though..lol
<towmat> how can i delete all files named ".directory" in a folder and all subfolders without having to do it manually?
<Losha> GSwindle76: make a backup copy of /etc/ssh somewhere, then purge and reinstall...
<pepee> muchos hablan español acá je
<bowser> abhinav, server temporarily unavailable, maintenance I guess. Anyway don't you know - does NFS work as simple as SMB?
<abhinav> GSwindle76: apt-get purge sshd , apt-get purge ssh, and then try installing again
<Losha> !es | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pepee> yes I know
<Losha> pepee: then why ask?
<MessageOfTheDay> Can someone help me with ubuntu and VMware? ifconfig ra0 up hangs bad
<towmat> how can i delete all files named ".directory" in a folder and all subfolders without having to do it manually?
<pepee> Losha, it was a comment
<Orborde> I have a funny behavior related to swap that I need help diagnosing and/or submitting a bug report on.
<abhinav> bowser: well simple is subjective, but it works for me. I use it casually (not a heavy user) on a laptop. On desktops, it works fine with automount and all
<Losha> pepee: oh...
<pepee> didn't ask
<easynick> Is there a quick way to unmount all the partitions of an external HD?
<kcantin> pepee, ok trying that but it just comes back with http://pastbin.com
<easynick> (from the console)
<eremite> towmat: try doing a search for all file named .directory and then deleting all the files in that list
<theadmin> easynick: sudo umount /dev/sdb* i think (might be sdc or whatever)
<eremite> Does anyone know how to enable word wrap in nano or pico? "Justify" hardly does what I'd like it to.
<Losha> kcantin: I noticed that myself recently. pastebinit appears to be broken on my machine...
<edbian> easynick, sudo umount /dev/sda*  ?
<towmat> eremite: hmm, sneaky way to do it, but not a bad idea ;)
<pepee> kcantin, try again...
<easynick> theadmin, edbian: Thanks
<pepee> until it works lol
<edbian> easynick, did it work?
<easynick> edbian: Yes
<kcantin> ok
<Arti> mkquist: check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZB34usuNDA
<MessageOfTheDay> Can someone help me with ubuntu and VMware? ifconfig ra0 up hangs bad?
<Losha> Orborde: describe it. We could all do with reading something funny...
<kcantin> pepee, same results
<Losha> kcantin: I repeat: I noticed that myself recently. pastebinit appears to be *broken*...
<pepee> in lucid it works
<Orborde> Losha: I open a Python shell and run the following: x = range(1000000*100). I expect it to drag my computer into slowdown as it thrashes around in swap, but that's not what happens.
<bowser> abhinav, do you think it will allow me to unrar archives and verify .md5 sums remotely with this? Now I can do that only localy using the konsole embeded in dolphin file manager
<Arti> histo: check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZB34usuNDA
<pepee> try dl that version
<ori> DOES anybody know which google gadgets i select to install in the synaptic package manager?
<kcantin> Yes Losha, thanks for the heads up!  Sorry for delay in my response
<Losha> Orborde: what *does* happen....
<histo> Arti: I've seen them I know
<Orborde> Losha: Instead, it hits the RAM limit and then *freezes outright. No disk activity, no screen activity, mouse doesn't move, nothing, for several minutes.
<histo> ori: what are you wanting to install?
<abhinav> bowser: as long as the mount succeeds, it should be fine
<ori> histo, google gadget
<pepee> kcantin, dl http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.0-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<kcantin> pepee, how else can I get the results to pastebinit.com?
<GSwindle76> brb need to use the little boys room.. but i have an update
<Orborde> Losha: Then after a while (not sure if it's after some time or after something I did) it starts hammering the disk (as I would have expected it to do to start), and things slowly come back to life.
<Arti> histo: is bete virtuall box ore wmware workstation
<Losha> Orborde: Interesting. I would expect the offending process to terminate when it runs out of swap....
<pepee> kcantin, and then: sudo dpkg -i pastebinit*
<histo> ori: I would assume google-gadgets-common unless there is some other meta package?
<xorwhy> How do I find the dev name of my wireless device wlan0?
<eremite> Does anyone know how to enable word wrap in nano or pico?
<pepee> Losha, same for you ^^
<Arti> histo: is it beter virtualbox ore wmware?
<Orborde> Losha: The "disk hammering" and lagginess while that happens makes sense to me. The apparent system hang for several minutes before it does so baffles me.
<histo> xorwhy: syslog?
<ori> histo, i wouldnt know. I'll try the common thanx
<histo> !best | Arti
<ubottu> Arti: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Losha> pepee: the url for pastebin changed a few months ago. I bet older pastebinits stopped working at that point...
<bowser> abhinav, can I ask how do you automount the shares? it is not in fstab, right?
<xorwhy> histo: thanks
<JustMozzy> that is a bit off topic, but does anyone know if the service tag on a dell pc is machine or model specific?
<Losha> Orborde: how much ram? how much swap?
<kcantin> pepee, ok thanks!    It is dl and installed
<eremite> Arti: VMWare is not free, VirtualBox is.  Many people like VMWare Workstation better than Virtual Box.
<MessageOfTheDay> Can someone help me with ifconfig hang up?
<Orborde> Losha: 4GiB RAM, ~8GiB swap. Ubuntu 64bit
<histo> JustMozzy: yes
<mane> k
<pepee> kcantin,  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<iceroot> JustMozzy: ask dell
<histo> JustMozzy: service tag is specific to your machine how its configured what components etc.. I believe.
<Orborde> Losha: sorry, about 6.8GiB swap
<Arti> eremite: thnx
<mane> n bkhjdfbfuhbuvrghvuohnuohgnvufnvgnjbnhnjuohjgriehguijnopahnguihgijgiphjrgiohoehguohgephiohqguirhgiohrnjiogbhrnbiroñ
<histo> JustMozzy: but its not a unique number to just that pc.
<mane> n bngnfoibnjmrifgbnrmlk
<histo> JustMozzy: I think....
<histo> mane: stop
<iceroot> mane: stop it
<eremite> !spam | mane
<pepee> !troll | mane
<Losha> Orborde: nothing wrong with that, except that 64 bit is never as stable as 32 bit, as it's newer...
<ubottu> mane: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ori> histo, i installed them, but can't find them. any ideas?
<JustMozzy> histo, thanks :)
<Adyboy> Anybody using the new BETA1 10.04, if so getting on with it OK?
<Orborde> Losha: I'm not surprised at that either/
<mane> tnobbnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnknnnnnnnnnnnknnnnnnnnnnnnknnnnnnnnnnnnnnknnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnknnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<mane> nnnnnnnn
<histo> ori: hold up let me look something up
<iceroot> Adyboy: #ubuntu+1
<histo> !ops | mane
<ubottu> mane: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pepee> Adyboy, me
<eremite> !op | mane
<L65Druid> Anyone know a guide to installing a Lamp server on normal ubuntu?
<arand> !lucid | Adyboy
<ubottu> Adyboy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<testeer> hello
<testeer> I need some help here
<eremite> Hello testeer
<eremite> !ask | testeer
<ubottu> testeer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> L65Druid: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin   that is all
<Losha> JustMozzy: when I was lad, service tags were machine specific, so you couldn't just insure one machine and then swap the innards around when the others break. They're on to that...
<L65Druid> thanks iceroot
<Dmole> what can I do when "kill -9 $PID" fails?
<abhinav> !lamp | L65Druid
<ubottu> L65Druid: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kcantin> pepee, here is the url http://pastebin.com/SrMV1nwh
<MessageOfTheDay> Can someone help me with ifconfig hang up please?
<Orborde> Losha: So I'm wondering how I gather the information necessary to report this competently and where to report it.
<iceroot> Dmole: fail?
<pepee> Adyboy, after two days with broken KDE (because of the ati driver)... it's working fine know
<ori> histo, no problem
<testeer> I have WIndows 7 and I installed Ubuntu 9.10, I did all the updates but I didn't update the grub. I kept the local grub. How can I edit the menu.lst which does not exist and how can I update the grub?
<iceroot> Dmole: are you the owner of the process?
<JustMozzy> Losha, would it be possible to track a machine with its service tag? (just a thought)
<abhinav> bowser: you can put it in fstab
<Adyboy> Pepee, many thanks m8
<iceroot> !grub2 | testeer
<GSwindle76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398906/   here is the latest.. i guess i need to do something with the keys
<ubottu> testeer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Losha> Orborde: perhaps someone else can help with that. I've never filed a Ubuntu bug report in my life...
<Losha> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dmole> iceroot: I am root and the pid won't die
<pepee> Adyboy, just be careful with the privative drivers
<testeer> Yes but will I lose my Windows 7 ?
<histo> ori: sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk
<GSwindle76> but im not sure which i should change
 * abhinav is leaving now. Good night all
<Adyboy> pepee cheers, just downloading it now
<eremite> testeer: reisnatlling grub will not delete your windows partition.
<Losha> JustMozzy: depends what you mean by 'track'. By whom? For what? Tracked how?
<histo> ori: once installed you can run it from Apps > Internet > google gadgets
<ori> histo, should i uninstall the common?
<pepee> Adyboy, problems -> #ubuntu+1
<Dmole> iceroot:  the pid is anything that tries to read some corrupt or infected file on my system
<testeer> eremite, yes but I don't know how to set Windows 7 loader again if gets deleted.
<histo> ori: you can but i'm sure its probably a dependancy of google-gadgets-gtk
<pepee> kcantin, what do you see? black screen?
<Adyboy> pepee go again, what problems m8
<ori> histo
<histo> ori: I just had the wrong meta package.
<mkquist_> testeer: it wont delete windows loader
<ori> histo, ok
<bowser> abhinav, thank you I will check that out, hopefully it will perform better
<pepee> Adyboy, I mean, if you have problems...
<kcantin> pepee, ummm not sure what you mean?
<testeer> mkquist_, so.. now I must to update the grub ? Or create an menu.lst ?
<xorwhy> How do I find out the dev device name of the wireless device wlan0 with syslog
<Adyboy> pepee, cheers m8, fingers crossed
<mkquist_> testeer: usually grub just 'finds' the o/s's on your machine
<mkquist_> testeer: are you in linux?
<mkquist_> testeer: ubuntu?
<eremite> testeer: you need the info on reimnstalling grub.  No need to worry about Win7 at all, Grub has nothing to do with the OS just the loading of the OS.  Grub boot loader allows you to choose between whichever OS's you have installed.  See the official documentation for Grub2 on the Ubuntu website.
<kcantin> I have not tried configuring vid card yet because I am not sure what to do from here ;(
<ori> histo, there was an error from the terminal, so i just downloaded it from the synaptic pkg mngr, and it installed thanx alot!
<MessageOfTheDay> Can someone help me with ifconfig hang up please?
<histo> ori: np
<pepee> kcantin, your graphics card seems to be working
<kcantin> I do not have Xorg.Conf only Xorg.Conf.bak
<repo_man> @kcantin well rename it, genius
<pepee> kcantin, you don't need to configure it
<eremite> Does anyone know how to enable word wrap in nano or pico?
<kcantin> my only choices for resolution are 600X800??
<testeer> Thanks guys for the support. Can anyone give me the link of how to upgrade my grub because I'm on BETA grub now..
<repo_man> kcantin: IIRC 600x800 is the default ubuntu resolution
<Adyboy> anybody using psk31, if so what program for Ham Radio
<mkquist_> testeer: in ubuntu open terminal and type 'sudo update-grub2' - you will see a list of what it fins
<kcantin> I mean 800 X 600 sorry
<lantizia> Is there an official way to remix a Ubuntu Install CD?  or do I just use Reconstructor?
<mkquist_> testeer: grub2? correct?
<eremite> kcantin: please read this -- http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<MessageOfTheDay> Hmm
<testeer> mkquist_ 1 min dude. thx btw
<kcantin> Ok, but I would like to run at a higher res than that
<kcantin> I can in windows
<pepee> kcantin, xrandr
<kcantin> Thanks everyone and thanks eremite for the url!
<MessageOfTheDay> Can someone please help me with an ifconfig hang up?
<testeer> mkquist_, I did it. Now is it possible to edit the menu.lst? Because I couldn't find it on my Ubuntu 9.10
<kcantin> pepee, xrandr will help me change my screen resolution?
<pepee> yep
<repo_man> kcantin: just use 800x600 please
<caseys> Losha: it works now
<Losha> Excellent...
<eremite> kcantin: your video drivers are not installed properly or something.  I have the same problem.  You need to manually add the resolution using 'xrandr' and then manually set the resolution.  The link I gave y9ou teaches you how to do that, or you can just download teh script file in that post if you want THAT specific resolution.
<kcantin> repo_man, I am just stuck at 800 X 600 end of story?
<eremite> kcantin: are you ignoring me? :D
<caseys> Losha: ty now i like to change one small detail
<repo_man> kcantin no ... but that would be the best for all of us
<eremite> kcantin: please read this -- http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<mkquist_> testeer: why do you need to edit menu.lst?
<Losha> caseys: which is?
<pepee> testeer, there's no menu.lst in grub 2
<testeer> mkquist_, to bring Windows 7 loader on top.
<mkquist_> testeer: ic
<pepee> eremite, the driver is working for kcantin
<eremite> repo_man: please do not give such suggestions.  Were here to help people, and what you're doing si not helping.  If you have no advice for people or are not seeking advice, then please leave.
<kcantin> Ok, thanks again all ;)
<voodoor> Why do I get a PAM authentication error when trying to change my default shell as root under jaunty?
<GSwindle76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398906/  okay i fixed the key thing and its still not working.. bah
<pepee> it's just a resolution problem
<voodoor> using chsh
<kcantin> pepee, you would recommend xrandr for my particular issue yes?
<testeer> mkquist_, do you know how can I do it? Because with sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist that file by default.
<pepee> kcantin, just execute it...
<caseys> Losha: let me look first
<eremite> pepee: working and working properly are two different things.  kcantin needs to follow the instructions I gave her/him, its worked for everyone Ive given it to.
<repo_man> @emerite i'm sorry, did you want me to help you change your background theme?
<pepee> testeer, there's no menu.lst in grub 2
<spiky> testeer grub.cfg
<mkquist_> testeer: check here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<psarda> #Brady
<eremite> !ops | repo_man trolling
<ubottu> repo_man trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<testeer> yes guys.. but how to edit that..
<kcantin> ok, I ran xrandr and I get back "Can't open display"
<pepee> kcantin, show me what does xrandr says
<testeer> mkquist_ I ll check it
<mkquist_> testeer: yeah, grub has changed how it works
<sixtila> quote whois sixtila
<aldaek> How do I move from kubuntu to ubuntu without reinstalling. I'd also like to get ubuntu
<eremite> kcantin: are you following the instructions in the link I gave you
<aldaek> How do I move from kubuntu to ubuntu without reinstalling. I'd also like to get ubuntu's repositories loaded, since kubuntu is behind
<repo_man> kcantin: you can set up multiple desktops to expand your desktop area
<kcantin> just began researching
<testeer> mkquist_, oh.. no more menu.lst ?
<eremite> kcantin: please ignore repo_man \
<pepee> repo_man, you are confusing him
<repo_man> kcantin there's also multi-tab terminals; gkuake, yakuake, tilda
<DexterLB> hi
<Ashok> what is ssh
<kcantin> Ummmm???
<caseys> Losha: is if i could chage it so the emai lwill say the remaining time in mins and not sceounds
<edbian> Ashok, Do you know what the terminal is?
<pepee> kcantin, ignore repo_man
<DexterLB> I'll kill all humans and a fly
<kcantin> k
<aldaek> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<eremite> kcantin: I gave you a link to fix your problem.  Are you following those instructions or not?  If not, you shoudl be.
<repo_man> DexterLB: what?!
<kcantin> eremite & pepee r u both on same page???
<Ashok> edbian: y
<testeer> mkquist_, Thanks. That url answered my question.
<pepee> kcantin, nope
<mcurran> Anyone here have YAHOO IM account working/connecting through Pidgin?  I tried all the alternative servers, but it still ain't working...
<MessageOfTheDay> Can someone please help me fix my ifconfig hang up? I'm using a USB adpter and all drivers are installed but when i use ifconfig ra0 up the terminals hang
<edbian> Ashok, ssh allows you to access a terminal on a remote machine.
<pepee> kcantin, do what eremite says
<edbian> Ashok, Over a network
<kcantin> ok, thanks guys
<eremite> kcantin: what are you talking about?  Listen, I gave you a link to fix yoru problem.  Either you will follow the instructions and recieve help or you can try to play the guessing game with random people in here. http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu  -- do what this website says and your problem will be fixed.  Or don't.
<repo_man> kcantin: let me know if you need help setting out 'screen' tabs
<LinuxOn> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Ashok> k thanks but when i don have previlage to access what im i suppose to do
<theTroy> how to change SDL settings? I use 9.10 ubuntu with ALSA installed, and one of the applications causes ALL sound but in that application to go mute. I was told to change the SDL sound from OSS to ALSA, but I do not know how to do it.
<Tm_T> repo_man: please stop
<repo_man> @linuxOn sug pula?
 * LinuxOn slaps repo_man around a bit with a large trout
<Ashok> edbian: k thanks but when i don have previlage to access what im i suppose to do
<repo_man> ;)
<LinuxOn> sa imi sugi tu mie pula cu mata cu tot
<kcantin> THansk again everyone and willd o
<Losha> caseys: Read the bash man page about arithmetic evaluation. Note that there is no floating point....
<pepee> !ro | repo_man LinuxOn
<ubottu> repo_man LinuxOn: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<edbian> Ashok, You can't connect to any ssh server in the world!  What computer are you trying to ssh into?
<repo_man> pepee please ignore me
<eremite> !kick | repo_man
<repo_man> kcantin: feel free to follow up on the issues to make sure they are fixed
<Losha> pepee: wow, your Roumanian's pretty good...
<pepee> Losha, ?
<kcantin> repo_man, will do thanx a lot
<franky_> hi, i need help with xubuntu. someone ?
<repo_man> kcantin: np ;)
<eremite> Losha: it was Ubottu, a bot, that spoke Romanian to you
<AlienDK> franky_: #xubuntu
<Ashok> edbian: im trying to connect my lappy to my desktop
<MessageOfTheDay> Can someone please help me fix my ifconfig hang up? I'm using a USB adpter and all drivers are installed but when i use ifconfig ra0 up the terminals hang
<Losha> eremite: I know, but pepee *recognised* it as Roumanian, no?
<caseys> Losha: so we can't just have it dic\vied by 60?
<edbian> Ashok, Did you set up ssh on your desktop?
<repo_man> ashok: sshd has to be running on the machine you're trying to enter
<AlienDK> edbian "desktop"
<duracell> Добрый вечер
<eremite> kcantin: ignore repo_man he is trolling (ie: starting trouble for fun)
<Ashok> no
<testeer> I couldn't find if is possible to edit my grub. Anyone knows how?
<eremite> Losha: Not hard to recognize European languages :D
<pepee> Losha, I just ask'd him where is he from...
<Losha> caseys: you can, but since there's no floating point, 59/60 will give you zero. I bet that's not what you want...
<hindus_ru> добрый
<Ashok> edbian: no how to set
<mneptok> !ru
<Losha> pepee: oh...
<pepee> !ru | hindus_ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eremite> !ru - hindus_ru
<ubottu> hindus_ru: please see above
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikthus> Bonsoir
<edbian> Ashok, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<repo_man> kcantin: Yes ... I'm 'trolling', because comming back here was obviously bad advice lol ... have a good one ;)
<AlienDK> Sure, ikthus. "Bonsior"
<pepee> Losha, what eremite said
<kcantin> lol
<ikthus> bonzoar
<AlienDK> ;DNFH
<Ashok> edbian: i think i installed it
<duracell> Народ дайте пожалуйста ссылку на CrossOver для Ubuntu :( не могу найти
<mneptok> ikthus: SVP, #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc pour la langue Francais
<AlienDK> Sure, Ashok. ""think"".
<ikthus> ah
<repo_man> kcantin: there's also compiz wich will arrange your workspaces in 3d, you've probably seen videos of this cool effect
<GSwindle76> okay when im trying to ssh when it asks for a password what password does it want?
<edbian> Ashok, Than it should be running...
<ikthus> racists
<eremite> !ru | duracell
<ubottu> duracell: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ashok> edbian: how can i check whether it is installed or not
<Losha> pepee: I'm American. We don't even recognize English...
<caseys> Losha: well it shoudn't get that low
<pepee> hmm repo_man is a bot?
<edbian> Ashok, "sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start"
<pepee> Losha, haha
<eremite> repo_man: that has NOTHING to do with what they were asking about.  How about you leave?
<testeer> Is it possible to change the order in my grub? To put first WIndows 7 and second Ubuntu ?
<bodhi_> hello everyone ubuntu for buddhist is finaly out it's all about zen :) http://zenix-os.net/
<kcantin> Ok guys, I get errors
<repo_man> ashok: make sure to specify which user you're ssh'ing is as
<edbian> Ashok, minus the "d"   "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<Ashok> edbian: i hve to try dis in terminal
<MessageOfTheDay> Can noone help me with ifconfig hanging?
<repo_man> Ashok: otherwise it will assume root user
<edbian> Ashok, yeah, on the server.
<kcantin> I downloaded and ran the script from the web site and I get errors
<over_soul> Hi all :)
<repo_man> emerite: you're one step away from being ignored
<eremite> testeer: yes, but its not as easy as you'd think.
<franky_> how can i find the xubuntu channel
<testeer> eremite, I need to do it.. seriously.
<caseys> Losha: i'll try it
<jkd4_> could anyone please tell me how to run movieplayer through a proxy?
<diego__> hi all
<Tm_T> franky_: /j #xubuntu
<pepee> !op | repo_man
<ubottu> repo_man: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bodhi_> #xubuntu
<mneptok> pepee: what is the problem?
<repo_man> jkd4_: you mean stream a movie through proxy?
<ndlovu> I've installed build-essential and linux-headers, and trying to autoreconf a source package I get "configure.in:16: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL". Pointers?
<kcantin> eremite, I get errors when I run the script and follow the instruction from the web site?
<pepee> he's just trolling and bothering
<repo_man> jkd4_: if its an http proxy nothing is the same
<eremite> testeer: why do you NEED to do it?  Does it matter what the order is?  Newest Linux kernal at the top, Windows below.  Not that radically hard to tap down a couple of times.
<pepee> confusing the people
<repo_man> jkd4_ i mean, <is> the same
<ndlovu> (also installed automake)
<Ashok> how to download mp3 thru terminal
<mneptok> Ashok: wget
<over_soul> Can someone help me? I have a bit of a problem - I'm trying to run Ubuntu studio on a virtual machine to test if it's good to install as primary OS. But after install X doesn't start and instead is starting in terminal.
<repo_man> ashok: fetch it with wget or curl
<repo_man> ashok: are you trying to fetch it with ssh?
<theadmin> Ashok: wget http://example.org/somefile.mp3
<jkd4_> jkd4_: yes
<Ashok> mneptok: only wget
<repo_man> theadmin: he's trying to fetch it from his laptop through ssh i think
<jkd4_> repo_man: yes that's what I meant
<testeer> eremite, I need to explain why I want to do it?
<repo_man> jkd4_: add the http proxy to your browser, and then browse as usual
<Ashok> theadmin: give me the code plz
<theadmin> repo_man: He's been asking noobish questions recently, doubt he knows what SSH is
<eremite> kcantin: well, you cont do both run teh script AND follow the instructions.  If the script does not work then use the instructions to write yoru own.  Dont just copy every line of the code on the page, use the data to write your own by following the instructions.
<testeer> eremite, if you can't help me don't waste your time with me dude.
<theadmin> Ashok: Just "wget ADRESS", where adress is the adress to MP3 file
<trism> testeer: if windows is the only other os, you can move /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober; and run sudo update-grub; and the probed os will appear before the linux kernels
<caseys> Losha: nvm thanks for your help
<repo_man> theadmin: well maybe you should explain it to him ;), sorry i've been busy dealing with eremite's nonesense to be paying attention to what he said
<eremite> testeer: no, I dont care what you do with your computer.  I just said I see no point.  Go find your own help, I dont give a shat about ungratful people wasting my time.
<trism> testeer: you will want to set GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub to 1 if you want to continue to boot into ubuntu by default
<netwerk> can someone help me out with sound on an IBM thinkpad 600e ?
<jkd4_> repo_man: and movieplayer will automatically play it through a proxy if I've clicked on it using a proxy in my browser?
<testeer> trism, thanks dude.
<theadmin> repo_man: lol good thing i wasn't here and was too busy writing in my Ubuntu blog :D Cause i hate nonsense
<Losha> caseys: cool...
<repo_man> jkd4_ if the proxy supports that kind of thing yes, streaming is done through the http proxy so it should work
<testeer> eremite, ok :)
<repo_man> theadmin: watch out for pepee too, they are partners in crime ;) ... or something
<caseys> bye
<Losha> Anyone else find pastebinit broken (I'm on hardy)...?
<theadmin> Losha: It doesn't work with pastebin.com
<eremite> repo_man: this is a help channel.  Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pepee> repo_man, wtf
<mneptok> repo_man / eremite / pepee: stop bashing each other and abide by the CoC
<mneptok> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eremite> mneptok: Im just trying to get the annoying troll out of here.
<repo_man> mneptok: thank you, i appreciate you breaking this cycle of stupidity for us ;) let it be known that we are no longer in conflict or responding to each other
<Losha> theadmin: doesn't work with http://ubuntu.pastebin.com either. So what *does* it work with?
<mneptok> eremite: and now you're name-calling again. stop.
<testeer> ok trism thanks for your time.
<theadmin> Losha: nothing at .pastebin.com works. Try paste.ubuntu.com
 * over_soul is thinking that VM's not the best way to test an OS, after all....
<mneptok> repo_man: cu placere.
<eremite> mneptok: what do you call a troll if not a troll?  Fuck this.  Im out.  You admins are utterly retarded sometimes.  That's wjhat I get for trying to help,. I guess.
<mneptok> lovely attitude.
<repo_man> mneptok: sa traiiest (sp?) ;)
<pepee> mneptok, repo_man is just confusing the  ones who whants help
<pepee> repo_man, go back to undernet
<mneptok> pepee: he is giving advice that is fundamentally correct
<repo_man> !ot |pepee
<ubottu> pepee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<flintwestwood> whats the undernet
<jkd4_> pepee: you're about to get banned man
<pepee> mneptok, ok, you know nothing about what we are talking about
<madjoe> Hi! How can I connect with telnet to my Thomson SpeedTouch ADSL modem? telnet 192.168.1.1 works in Windows XP Pro, but not on Ubuntu! :(
<Out_Cold> madjoe, you can connect to server from places menu
<pepee> but he just tell you he didn't do nothing wrng and you want me to stop?
<pepee> wtf?
<netwerk> so no one can help me with sound issues then ?
<repo_man> madjoe: specify a port perhaps?
<Out_Cold> !sound > netwerk
<ubottu> netwerk, please see my private message
<pepee> mneptok, it's called CONTEXT
<repo_man> network: i can help you, what's the issue
<mneptok> pepee: i want you to stop bashing other users.
<flintwestwood> netwrk
<mneptok> pepee: this is a support channel. #ubuntu-ops exists for a reason.
<pepee> ha...
<martines> Hi guys, is there someone who has the time for a nautilus problem?
<theadmin> martines: What problem?
<Losha`> theadmin: sorry, fell off the net. Which site did you say worked with pastebin?
<pepee> yep, for bothering the ones who want to help
<over_soul> sorry to ask the same thing again, I know I'm not the only user asking, but I'm afraid that maybe no one will notice it, now than it's covered by so many other questions and answers
<flintwestwood> hi there, i had the same issue with my laptop, i had activate dthe software modem driver and it killed my sound
<netwerk> that info was not usefull, i cannot get ubuntu to show my hardware
<theadmin> Losha`: paste.ubuntu.com works perfectly
<pepee> and taking things out of context
<Losha`> theadmin: trying it now..
<netwerk> i keep getting error 223: no sound cards installed
<over_soul> BAsicly I can't run x in a VM instalation of Ubuntu Studio
<over_soul> Only terminal
<Dmole> iceroot: I think it's a CFS problem
<repo_man> pepee: maybe you guys can take it to ubuntu-ops or ubuntu-ot?
<malinens> hi! I have 10.04 beta and 1080p monitor but I can choose only low resolution 4:3 resolution for my ati hd4850. any solutions? tnx!
<repo_man> over_soul: when did the symptoms begin?
<wjm> malinens:  Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<malinens> tnx
<martines> theadmin : the problem is that I just reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 because I couldn't copy files to my server without ubuntu hanging after 2 seconds. According to all the internetpages this has something to do with nautilus.
<over_soul> repo_man, right after the install - I installed it on VM to test if it's fit for primary OS, but it starts only in terminal
<theadmin> martines: Oh, doubt i can help with that, not much into how stuff works
<repo_man> over_soul: did you attempt to configure it?
<madjoe> repo_man: it's the default telnet port I think (23)... it's just Trying... no luck
<repo_man> madjoe: what's the error you're getting?
<madjoe> Out_Cold: I tried to connect to server from Places, but still no luck..
<over_soul> repo_man: um... no - I just installed it - like normal os install from a DVD
<martines> theadmin : do you know some wizkid here who's in for a treat ?
<madjoe> repo_man: no error... just "Trying..."
<over_soul> repo_man: so far I never had this problem
<Out_Cold> madjoe, can you nmap -A -PN the router?
<theadmin> martines: Well, if someone knows, someone answers. Usually that's how it works
<repo_man> madjoe: turn on extra verbose with ''-vv' flag
<repo_man> that's two v's
<repo_man> Out_Cold: It works from windows, router is up obviously
<Out_Cold> yea i guess
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<flintwestwood> hallo hallo hallo
<over_soul> Myabe (just suspecting) is because in VM I have no 3d acceleration support
<Traveler4> hi
<over_soul> And I can't run Xorg, only xvesa
<Traveler4> do i need ubuntu 64 if i have 4gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> Over_soul: i'd ask in #vmware about that
<theadmin> Traveler4: if you have 4 gigs or more, 64-bit edition is a good idea
<ActionParsnip> Traveler4: you can use 32bit pae enabled if you like
<repo_man> madjoe: i'm nearly certain the problem is that you're not running the right command rather than it being broken, maybe check out some telnet examples
<Traveler4> theadmin but 32 cant read more than 3.5gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> Traveler4: pae gives 32bit systems access to 12gb afair
<builder_> I'm trying to run the memory test that's provided with the install CD for ubuntu 9.04 desktop (AMD64). However, when I select it the memory test application does't start. I've verified the integrity of the CD I'm running, so I'm at a bit of a loss...
<madjoe> repo, I did: "telnet 192.168.1.1"
<wjm> Traveler4:  64 bit is worth it if you're 4 gigs or higher
<Traveler4> ActionParsnip and how do i do that where can i find it
 * bubuub saluda
<madjoe> repo_man: I did: "telnet 192.168.1.1"
<builder_> note: the machine is an i7 with 12 GB ram...
<ActionParsnip> Traveller4: sudo apt-get install linux-image-pae
<repo_man> madjoe: that's usually not correct; defaults are implied
<Traveler4> wjm sorry but ubuntu 64 its lil bit toooooo buggy for me
<over_soul> ActionParsnip, I'll try that as well. I was jsut hoping someone can tell me some command for terminal which whit I can start x in xvesa mode
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-pae
<ubottu> Package linux-image-pae does not exist in karmic
<rall> 32pae is slower than 64 on everything on a decent computer I think
<ActionParsnip> !paew
<ActionParsnip> !pae
<pepee> builder_, use an newer one
<madjoe> repo_man: yre you telling me that Windows has different defaults of telnet command?
<repo_man> madjoe: what port is your router expecting?
<Joeseph> builder_: Did you use the 64 bit version of the cd?
<wjm> Traveler4: eh? seems fine to me, we're testing it at work as an alternative to fedora (which I can tell you does suck at 64(
<repo_man> @madjoe maybe it guesses which ports are open
<pepee> builder_,  10.04
<madjoe> repo_man: not sure :( I guess it's 23
<repo_man> madjoe: nmap your router
<builder_> Joeseph: yes, I'm using the 64-bit version
<ActionParsnip> Traveller4: run: apt-cache search linux-image | grep pae
<Losha`> theadmin: it's just me, right? cat tt.c | pastebinit -b paste.ubuntu.com --> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (paste.ubuntu.com)
<gbear14275> just dual booted with debian and for some reason can't get my install to work.  I am considering re-installing and making debian "bootable" but am concerned it'll overwrite the curent grub install... anyone able to help me troubleshoot my grub2 install?
<ActionParsnip> Traveller4: should give clued
<madjoe> repo_man: nmap -A -PN 192.168.1.1 ?
<Traveler4> wjm i was 9.10 and 64 had a lot of problems unlike 32
<wjm> Traveler4:  what was the biggest one?
<builder_> Joeseph: I haven't seen this before: I've built this particular hardware configuration before and I've been able to run the memory test, so I'm at a loss as to why it won't even load...
<Traveler4> wjm graphic card my compiz was not working
<j3rg> anyone used arch linux before
<j3rg> ?
<repo_man> madjoe: nmap 192.168.1.1 will suffice
<Traveler4> j3rg go to #arch
<wjm> That's probably more of a driver problem
<Joeseph> builder_: No idea... I've not used it too much... Just to check new RAM on a laptop I bought online.
<j3rg> I can't seem to send to that channel I'll try again
<gbear14275> anyone able to help with some grub2 problems?
<Traveler4> wjm still its because of the 64
<xtermpaste> anyone know how to paste in xterm?
<repo_man> j3rg: I've used arch before, but not for long.
<repo_man> xtermpaste: middle click
<repo_man> aka mouse3
<xtermpaste> repo_man: no mouse
<wjm> I guess ...
<repo_man> xtermpaste: insert
<Traveler4> j3rg make an accound on freenode
<wjm> I don't have any problems, but then again - I've never bothered to use compiz
<j3rg> repo_man: where u able to compile pacman
<mkquist_> Traveler4: honestly, been using 64 for quite a while and having no problems at all - id say give it a go, and it can be alot faster than 32
<repo_man> j3rg: i don't remember
<xtermpaste> repo_man: insert is not working
<main> 3 player just now , do any of u guys know 1 that will work with linux out the box?
<repo_man> j3rg: check out #club-ubuntu
<j3rg> Traveler4ok thanks
<headache> hello
<repo_man> main: ?
<builder_> Joeseph: that's essentially the same thing I"m trying to do here... test the ram for this new build. I'm running 9.04 64 live right now, so clearly the system is functional, but I would like to test the ram for 24 hours to burn in before I deploy the box...
<repo_man> headache: hi
<j3rg> oh ok thank repo_man
<repo_man> xtermpaste: shift+isert
<j3rg> later
 * over_soul gives up, I'll just risk it I guess
<headache> I've got a problem with pulseaudio
<pepee> builder_, http://www.memtest86.com/
<main> hey irc i am gonna buy an mp3 player just now , do any of u know an mp3 player that will work with linux out the box?
<repo_man> builder_: i think the ubuntu liveCD has memtest on it
<madjoe> repo_man: open ports are ftp, http, https and pptp...
<main> hi btw :D
<headache> if pulseaudio is installed output goes to ati 3450 hdmi
<repo_man> main: all
<Traveler4> mkquist so you are saying that 64 will boot even faster ?? wow lemme download the new one 10.4
<erUSUL> main: anything but an apple product or microsoft
<headache> if is not installed it goes to intel IDHT...
<Traveler4> lol 10.4 sounds like mac os x
<theadmin> Traveler4: Woah, hold it, 10.04 is NOT stable
<erUSUL> main: iRiver; Sansa etc ...
<main> thx repo :D
<mkquist> i didnt say it would boot faster
<headache> I have a dell studio 1535
<mkquist> Traveler4:  i didnt say it would boot faster
<builder_> repo_man: yes it does, that's the problem. when I select memtest the screen goes blank, a cursor is present in the top of the screen, and then nothing... I haven't run into this particular situation before...
<pepee> builder_, are you ignoring me?
<repo_man> builder_: did you check your md5 sum before building the liveCD to see if the download wasn't corrupt?
<Traveler4> theadmin how unstable cuz i always put the beta version before the full
<main> i was thinking the samsung P3
<builder_> repo_man: yes, the cd checks out
<headache> someone could help me?
<headache> I have no idea
<headache> how to solve
<repo_man> headache: try #linux
<headache> this is not about ubuntu?
<builder_> pepee: yes, your first suggestion (use a newer version) tells me you did really have anything to add to the conversation
<repo_man> builder_: are you selecting memtest or memtest86?
<Traveler4> thank you all for the help :) love this support channel :) cheers
<repo_man> headache: if you can't get help here you might as well try it
<pepee> builder_, newer versions may support more memory
<builder_> repo_man: select memtest from the menu present by the boot loader for the live cd (amd64) I'm running
<pepee> and/or newer chips
<pepee> wtf
<builder_> pepee: thanks for the suggestion, however, it's misinformed.
<Losha`> theadmin: thank you. Installing the lucid pastebinit package into hardy works dandily!
<pepee> ?
<headache> repo_man, I'll try to linux channel
<pepee> builder_, why?
<martines> can't write to server without crashing ubuntu, someone had this before?
<repo_man> builder_: hmm, what else do you remember seeing?
<Losha`> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pepee> builder_, http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
<builder_> pepee: because, had you read my posts you would have read that I've built this same configuration before and successfully run memtest from 9.04. arbitrarily suggesting a newer version of some software is not a well thought out answer, it's kneejerk and not what I'm hoping to get.
<builder_> pepee: however, I will look at the link you've offered
<pepee> man, 9.04 its old for an i7
<Viral> hey
<repo_man> pepee: perhaps you should consider being less robotic when you handle a case in #ubuntu ?
<pepee> what are you talking about?
<rek> hi why 9.10 is slower ???
<pepee> repo_man, go fsck urself
<repo_man> WOW
<repo_man> that was uncalled for
<repo_man> pepee: should I call ops?
<Viral> Can anyone help me? I've got drivers installed for my modem, And when I try wvdial, It repeats "NO CARRIER" "ERROR" "attempting redial"
<pepee> do it, troll
<Viral> Pepee watch your mouth in here
<wjm> it's just one of those days I can see ...
<repo_man> Viral: what did i do wrong?
<mkquist_> frisky in here today
<Viral> Not you hehe
<builder_> anyway, so no one has run into an issue with running memtest from the boot CD before? it's not as though it hangs the system, however it's hard to tell as it just doesn't seem to do anything. very odd
<repo_man> i feel like i've provoked it
<repo_man> builder_: how did you build the cd?
<Viral> I don't know , I just came in
<erUSUL> Viral: NO CARRIER means no tone on the line (or deisconnected cable)
<Viral> But
<builder_> repo_man: wodim on a different box. I've used this disk before though.
<Viral> I'm on XP, and it works fine
<repo_man> builder_: ah ok
<Viral> It's just on linux, But it doesn't actually attempt dialing
<repo_man> builder_: clearly the software isn't made to handle the new hardware you tried it on
<Viral> when it says "modem initialized" It instantly starts spamming that, like 3 times a second
<Viral> Comes down like a waterfal
<Viral> l
<madjoe> Out_Cold: I did the nmap on my routerm but I can't see an open port 23 (telnet) - only 21, 80, 443, and a port for pptp
<builder_> repo_man: I'm reluctant to accept that, but given the absence of any other evidence, I suppose I have to proceed as though that's the case and try a newer release of memtest as suggested by pepee
<main> thx repo man  :D
<main> i love this channel :D
<repo_man> builder_: what i mean is, perhaps it can handle it, but it wasn't configured to do so
<repo_man> builder_: don't automatically assume a new version would work (depends how its configured)
<Out_Cold> madjoe, might be an issue with router then even though you can do so on MS
<bodhi_>  #Zenix  new chan for ubuntu buddhist edition come and join  for info http://zenix-os.net/
<Losha`> builder_: I agree with pepee. Try http://www.memtest.org/
<builder_> repo_man: yes, I see what you are suggesting. I'ver quite curious though, I've I've used this cd with this same hardware configuration (I'm building the machine myself). this is the second such machine, and the first I was able to burn-in using memtest. However, maybe there is something slightly different. I will dig a little deeper and try the memtest suggested by Losha` and pepee... thanks
<al-tabq> is there any other way to adjust cpu frequency scaling than through the widget? it keeps on switching down even though i placed it on max
<madjoe> Out_Cold: yeah, I'll boot in Windows, but I'm tired of holding my secondary Windows partition just for issues like this one... I don't see an answer why can't I just login to my router via telnet... bummer
<builder_> s/I'ver/It's/g
<repo_man> builder_: this would be an interesting discovery provided you have the time resources to spare
<erUSUL> al-tabq: cnage governor to performance
<martines> When copying a file to a network drive, nautilus crashes? Help would be really appreciated. Thanx in advance.
<erUSUL> al-tabq: change governor to performance
<builder_> repo_man: yes, I will log my results.
<Losha`> madjoe: my router won't allow telnet access. Only ssh or https. Security feature...
<madjoe> Losha`: I tried SSH connection.. still won't work..
<madjoe> Losha`: what port are you connecting to?
<repo_man> madjoe: did you find the port number?
<Out_Cold> madjoe, check router settings... might be that port 443 is opening 23 for windows and not linux. check for remote telnet settings
<al-tabq> erUSUL, did that too, keeps on scaling down
<madjoe> repo_man: no... but my open ports are 21, 80, 443 and pptp port
<repo_man> madjoe try -O
<Losha`> madjoe: I use a non-standard ssh port, to discourage probers. What router is it?
<repo_man> madjoe: it should tell you the port name beside the port
<fubar> hi.  i am trying to boot karmic off of usb.  i created with the usb utility and can boot off of many computers without issue.  i am trying to do it on an HP G71 and when hit ESC to get to the boot menu to select USB it just hangs.  i know it may be more of an HP issue, but i have done this with other HPs and didn't know if there is any trick with newer computers.  i even noticed that if Windows 7 was put in hibernate then the boot m
<repo_man> Losha`: that won't do anything
<pepee> i'm bothered because of a rumanian... best I can do is leave
<madjoe> Losha`: Thomson SpeedTouch ST780
<kn100> I am looking to remap my sound ports on the motherboard as I could using the realtek driver on windows
<kn100> so I can have 5.1 sound. Any ideas?
<repo_man> wow that was quite rude of him, i'm not even romanian!
<Out_Cold> repo_man, slows down idiots.... rotating key pairs is the top notch
<Losha`> madjoe: sorry, not familiar with it...
<Losha`> Not to mention offensive to Roumanians...
<xorwhy> Can I increase txpower of my wireless device beyond its maximum?
<madjoe> repo_man: -O flag? on telnet?!
<____G____> anyone, best IRC client for ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> xOrphenochx, yes but it can fry your chip
<repo_man> madjoe: no on nmap
<theadmin> ____G____: There is no such thing as "best", but try xchat
<Out_Cold> ____G____, xchat and irssi IMO
<arvind_khadri> !best | ____G____
<AlienDK> ____G____: I prefer Xchat
<ubottu> ____G____: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<____G____> I'm using XChat
<A-A> soo http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/03/first-look-ubuntu-1004-beta-1-is-looking-good-less-brown.ars
<AlienDK> yeah
<A-A> so instend of brown we get gray ?
<____G____> I want to script in a powerful language
<AlienDK> you woun't get anything better than Xchat
<xorwhy> I like pidgin because it doesn't feel like I'm on dialup in the early 90's and, it supports other protocols
<AlienDK> XChat supports that
<____G____> python and perl in XChat
<Out_Cold> ____G____, irssi is cli
<A-A> oo look at you slaped a purple backround img on it
<A-A> good for you!
<____G____> but the python interface is lacking
<theadmin> A-A: Let me show you the official Lucid branding
<martines> When copying a file to a network drive, nautilus crashes? Help would be really appreciated. Thanx in advance.
<____G____> yeah i use pidgin sometime
<____G____> seems a little buggy for IRC
<quebecliberated> i ubuntu user!
<theadmin> A-A: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
 * AlienDK wants mIRC for Linux
<Out_Cold> martines, can you ssh the network drive and tar over ssh?
 * AlienDK drools
<quebecliberated> get xchat
<Losha`> martines: I can't help with nautilus, but as a workaround, you could try copying using a terminal and the CLI...
<A-A> so question
<martines> out_cold
<wasutton3_1> is there a way for me to run a command every time i disconnect my laptop from the charger?
<Losha`> !ask | A-A
<ubottu> A-A: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<A-A> since when does changeing the color pallet count as a theme ?
 * ____G____ wishes XChat had a slightly better python interface
 * A-A finds all this very amuseing
<martines> out_cold : yes ssh works, an tar also
<Losha`> !bugs
<llutz> wasutton3_1: look at /acpi/events
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<theadmin> A-A: No, infact the theme is completely new. Icons and all.
<A-A> O wow new icons
<martines> Losha` : what exactly is CLI
<____G____> I miss my SSH, campus turned it off because I apparently sent and recieve ay to much data
<Out_Cold> martines, then i suggest taring.... i'll find a command..
<Losha`> martines: command line interpreter. What you use when the GUIs don't work :-)
<A-A> defaults vrs Options  makes me lol
<kn100> A-A: not to mention new window decorations, new window spacing, complete panel restyling, it's a huge restructuring.
<theadmin> martines: Command Line Interface, the Terminal, Bash, The Mighty Black, etc
<Out_Cold> martines, tar -zcf – {local_dir} | ssh {remote_user}@{remote.domain} tar -C {/path/to/remote/dir} -zxf -
<____G____> command line interpresters = what u user when windows SUX
<Out_Cold> martines, got that from here: http://blog.gr80.net/post/transfer-your-website-across-servers-using-ssh-tar-mysqldump/
<Losha`> theadmin: 'The Mighty Black', that's a new one for me...
<martines> Losha` : ok, the terminal I understand. Sorry, I'm really new to this
<theadmin> Losha`: %) Saw it on some blog
<llutz> Out_Cold: martines or even simpler: rsync -<options>  local user://remote
<Losha`> martines: no problem, this is a support group, beginners are welcome
<wasutton3_1> llutz: i have tried adding my own commands to those scripts, but they dont seem to work
<Out_Cold> llutz, that's a new one to me :p
<martines> Losha` : thanx for the support
 * A-A-A kicks his vpn in the as
<Losha`> martines: been there...
<wasutton3_1> A-A-A: been there too
<Out_Cold> everyone here can learn at least one thing in a day in this chat
<A-A-A> so new icons and someone change the default color scheme  this is gonna rock
<theadmin> A-A-A: Yeah, can't wait
<Losha`> A-A-A: are you talking about lucid? If so, it's off-topic...
<theadmin> I belive KDE will still be looking just the same way though :D
<martines> Losha` : I reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop, and after connecting to the server (without installing anything) I can't just drag and drop a file in the file browser. After 2 seconds, the file browser crashes.
<obscurant1st> somebody know a gui for qemu?.i have qemu in my ubuntu, but cant figure out how can i bring up the gui?
<martines> really weird
<A-A-A> I can't for for the release so I can lol at it >_>
<Losha`> martines: I can't help you with that part, 'cos I don't run a file browser, 'cos it crashes :-)
<mac9416> How can I redirect both standard output and error to a file? By default, only standard output goes it seems.
<martines> Losha` : I installed another file browser, same thing
<Out_Cold> martines, could be a bad connection. the two commands we listed should help. the one was rsync and the other was tar/ssh
<llutz> mac9416: cmd &>file
<mac9416> llutz, that gets both stdout and stderr?
<llutz> mac9416: for bash, yes
<mac9416> llutz, thanks much.
<Losha`> A-A-A: fine, just lol at it on #ubuntu+1 where they (maybe) care about it...
<martines> Out_Cold : What is it that they exactly do, just copy a file?
<Losha`> martines: what Out_Cold said...
<Out_Cold> martines, i'm not familiar with llutz's code but mine will compress, ssh and uncompress any file or folders
<kn100> martines: you could always use filezilla
 * A-A-A ponders when #ubuntu is getting real " them support"
<llutz> Out_Cold: rsync does basically the same, except the compression
<Out_Cold> martines, i assume that was.... what llutz's does lol
<Losha`> llutz: it isn't cmd > file 2>&1 ?
<llutz> Losha`: long form, does the same
 * A-A-A suddely realises this is ubuntu we'r talking about and sighs
<llutz> Losha`: man bash
<Losha`> llutz: yeah, it's a looong man page...
<llutz> Losha`: man bash  search "&>word"
<kn100> Anyone here have 5.1 audio working in ubuntu
<A-A-A> well linux sucks anyone so I doubt anyone cares
 * A-A-A ducts
<Losha`> llutz: interesting, they stole that from csh...
<A-A-A> l8r noobs
<FloodBot2> A-A-A: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Losha`> A-A-A: go away quickly now...
<Out_Cold> lol... funny that they say linux= noobs
<kn100> Wow, awful troll was awful
 * erUSUL can stand the troll smell
<llutz> Losha`: s/stole/adapted nice features/  ;)
<Losha`> llutz: :-)
<sulle> my mouse is extremley sensitive, anny ideas on how i can set it more down?. already set it on the settings for the mouse but it is still too much.
<cecilfso> hi everybody, i have no sound on flash videos... i've already installed flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, and tried firefoz, opera, seamonke... the problem is the same...
<cecilfso> i'm currently using kubuntu 9.10
<Out_Cold> cecilfso, which browser?
<cecilfso> firefox and opera
<cecilfso> seamonkey too
<Out_Cold> maybe try building from source?
<cecilfso> but i have sound on amarok, kaffeine, etc
<TimmyS> are you on 64 bit?
<TimmyS> I remember alot of problems with sound on flash plugin on 64bit Ubuntu
<martines> Out_Cold : maybe a stupid question, but what does this "tar -zcf – {local_dir} | ssh {remote_user}@{remote.domain} tar -C {/path/to/remote/dir} -zxf -" exactly have to do with the problem?
<quebecliberated> i have ubuntu (new user) but i have problem whit the games and windows program...
<quebecliberated> user friendly please
<Out_Cold> martines, you can copy the files from your server to your laptop without crashing
<cecilfso> my system works on 32 bits
<cecilfso> i have tried many solutions from forums, but nothing worked so far
<quebecliberated> i have ubuntu (new user) but i have problem whit the games and windows program... somewone can help me??
<theadmin> quebecliberated: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<theadmin> quebecliberated: This will let you launch Windows apps. But it won't be perfect.
<Out_Cold> martines, tar -zcf – {local_dir} compresses your directory and outputs to STDOUT or your display, | pipes that info to a new command. ssh {remote_user}@{remote.domain} connects to your laptop and then you untar your files with tar -C {/path/to/remote/dir} -zxf -
<Out_Cold> martines, you can rearrange the command to work from your laptop instead of your server
<MasterFX> i'm running 10.04 on my laptop now, but my battery icon appears and disappears all the time.... and I have no sound icon .....
<MasterFX> any clues?
<quebecliberated> when i burn film whit ubuntu my dvd player dont read...please help...
<Out_Cold> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<MasterFX> my bad!
<martines> Out_Cold : I haven't tested it the other way around yet. I will do so now and let you know in a couple of minutes
<quebecliberated> i have ubuntu (new user) but i have problem whit the games and windows program... somewone can help me??
<saxlap> MasterFX: It's a known bug
<Out_Cold> martines, tested other way?
<quebecliberated> ubuntu is the best os i ever know
<martines> Out_Cold : from server to laptop
<quebecliberated> i have ubuntu (new user) but i have problem whit the games and windows program... somewone can help me??
<quebecliberated> wine ..and
<Out_Cold> martines, that is how i always go from server to laptop, not other way around. although it's very possible
<quebecliberated> when i burn film whit ubuntu my dvd player dont read...please help...
<quebecliberated> when i burn film whit ubuntu my dvd player dont read...please help...
<Out_Cold> !paitence
<tuxuser_> quebecliberated: please don't flood with dup questions, you're going to piss people off...
<mkquist> quebecliberated: whats the format of the video?
<quebecliberated> sorry
<quebecliberated> avi
<vixus> Has anyone had any luck setting up a system with the asus a8n-vm mobo? I'm having no luck.
<mkquist> can your dvd player play avi's?
<vixus> hangs randomly
<martines> Out_Cold : I'm beginning to wonder if I'm doing the right thing then
<quebecliberated> yes
<mkquist> quebecliberated:  can your dvd player play avi's?
<vixus> and in terminal mode screen starts to flicker and then hangs
<quebecliberated> yes
<Out_Cold> martines, 100 solutions for 1 problem..
<mkquist> quebecliberated: which burning program?
<aar> Hi, I just found a programme on my start menu called Downloader for X. Google suggests its associated with Softonic. There's no deb package for it in adept manager and I really don't remember installing it (I may have had a couple of beers if/when I did?!). The bin file is /usr/bin/nt. Any clues on how I could remove this from the system? Any clues on what it is and how it got there?!
<tuxuser_> quebecliberated: it could be a problem with the codec used to encode the video and/or audio streams in the avi. AVI is just a container, not a spec.
<quebecliberated> brasero
<quebecliberated> so...
<mkquist> quebecliberated: ive had goodluck with k3b
<quebecliberated> k3b?
<tuxuser_> quebecliberated: did you create a video project or a data project ?
<quebecliberated> data
<erUSUL> !info d4x | aar
<ubottu> aar: d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-6ubuntu1.1 (karmic), package size 711 kB, installed size 2028 kB
<erUSUL> aar: run « dpkg -S /usr/bin/nt » tat will tell you the packge it comes from if any
<tuxuser_> quebecliberated: so my previous comment applies; I would try to convert the avi file into mpeg for example.
<tehbaut> how can I clear the MBR of a partition?
<shazbotmcnasty> install something new
<shazbotmcnasty> over it
<aar> erUSUL, that explains it! There's no deb package for dx4 in adept manager though. Is it possible (or even recommendable!) to remove this?
<jessi> hola
<erUSUL> tehbaut: a partition does not have mbr ... hard disk have
<isa> ola
<Losha`> quebecliberated: usually, and avi must be converted into mpeg (VOB file) format before it can be burned to a dvd and played in an ordinary dvd player. I like to use the program 'tovid' to achieve this.
<tehbaut> DD copies the MBR when it clones a partition, doesn't it?
<jessi> q tal
<erUSUL> !es  jessi isa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !es |  jessi isa
<ubottu> jessi isa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tehbaut> erUSUL: strange, I've only been cloning partitions, not whole disks
<tuxuser_> tehbaut: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<disk device> bs=512 count=1
<quebecliberated> thank to all for helps!
<isa> que estan diciendo todos estos
<jessi> ni se
<tehbaut> tuxuser_: that clears a partition though, not an MBR, right?
<quebecliberated> i will try!
<isa> estan chalaos
<erUSUL> isa: jessi Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Losha`> tehbaut: yes, it does. If it doesn't work, you can try doing a grub-install on the new drive...
<aar> erUSUL, sorry, stupid mistake -- d4x, not dx4. Sorted. Thanks!
<jessi> pero lo q se q estan ablando otro y dioma
<erUSUL> aar: no problem
<tuxuser_> quebecliberated: btw, k3b is a sort of "brasero for kde"...
<Tom22> Hey, can someone help me?
<tehbaut> Losha`: I can do that via livecd, right?
<Losha`> tuxuser_: unfortunately, brasero is riddled with bugs I find...
<quebecliberated> ubuntu is the best os i ever know and i whant to know all...you know?
<tuxuser_> tehbaut: ouch, sorry, typed too fast!
<quebecliberated> sorry for my en glish im french
<theadmin> quebecliberated: No way to know everything
<Tom22> tu veux de l'aide?
<Losha`> tehbaut: yes, the details depend on which version of Ubuntu you are running though...
<erUSUL> !fr | Tom22
<ubottu> Tom22: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<tehbaut> Losha`: 9.10
<tuxuser_> Losha`: I've heard so, but so far I've used it several times to do audio projects (which I find nice) and data cds, and didn't find any problems...
<Losha`> quebecliberated: your English is fine and we can understand you well...
<Tom22> Yeah, I'm english, I was just going to offer to translate ;)
<Losha`> Tom22: I thought the only people who can speak and understand English Schoolboy French were other English schoolboys :-)
<quebecliberated> merci tom22
<isa> go
<jessi> go
<Losha`> !grub2 | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Out_Cold> martines, i sent you a pvt msg
 * headache help
<jessi> q dises
<Losha`> tehbaut: somewhere in the above it should talk about restoring grub via the livecd...
<Tom22> ^^ I'm english, but I live in France. If you need help translating then just give me a shout :)
<theadmin> !ops | Jessi and isa are flooding the channel
<ubottu> Jessi and isa are flooding the channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Losha`> Tom22: I'm jealous...
<Tom22> Losha how come?
<Tom22> Losha` how come? :P
<greezmunkey> nah
<Losha`> Tom22: because like many people, I'd like to live in France, probably Paris, at least for a little while. But we're getting off-topic...
<tuxuser_> tehbaut: according to this page http://linuxgazette.net/issue63/okopnik.html I remembered well, though...
<crazysoilder> i need a monitor tool
<Tom22> system monitor?
<nmvictor> i have installed compiz, how do i make it the default window manager
<h4ck3rk1ng> hello
<crazysoilder> how to configure other monitor
<adityag> i want to search a text term in all the current directry & sub-directories. "grep 'profilevalue' "
<h4ck3rk1ng> i need help
<tuxuser_> crazysoilder: to monitor what exactly ?
<h4ck3rk1ng> my ubuntu dosent detect my wifi card
<crazysoilder> i'm installed lubuntu
<h4ck3rk1ng> any suggestions?
<Tom22> nmvictor you want to use Emerald?
<theadmin> nmvictor: Add something like "compiz --replace" to start up, might be the best idea
<soreau> theadmin: no..
<Losha`> h4ck3rk1ng: weren't you banned yesterday for trolling?
<soreau> ! compiz | nmvictor
<erUSUL> adityag: add -R
<ubottu> nmvictor: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<tuxuser_> nmvictor: it's not a window manager, you should enable 3d destkop fx via system preferences video (or screen)
<tuxuser_> nmvictor: (i think)
<h4ck3rk1ng> hello?
<isa> yo k se
<erUSUL> adityag: grep -R 'profilevalue' dir/*
<h4ck3rk1ng> and no i was not
<crazysoilder> i cant configure my seccond monitor
<Tom22> Losha` yeah :P off topic. but ah well. Do you think you could help me?
<h4ck3rk1ng> banned. i was just kicked off
<adityag> erUSUL: thanks
<h4ck3rk1ng> i will not troll anymore
<abstrakt> is there a gnome equivalent to KdenLive?
<soreau> nmvictor: Compiz is installed by default on ubuntu. To enable it, open gnome-appearance-properties (System > Preferences > Appearance) and set the radio button to anything other than None in the Visual Effects tab. You can also select the Custom option that will appear when simple-ccsm is installed, so ccsm settings will be saved
<h4ck3rk1ng> how do i get ubuntu to detect my wifi?
<erUSUL> abstrakt: what does KdenLive do ?
<tehbaut> Losha`: I'm here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<tehbaut> ... but it only seems to cover restoring if you have a ubuntu partition, which this disk did not, so why it got Grub on it, it has to have been copied from the other disk, even though I don't had DD clone sda3->sdc3 and sda4->sdc4
<abstrakt> erUSUL, video editing
<kn100> h4ck3rk1ng: name and model of your wifi pen please
<h4ck3rk1ng> how do i find that out?
<Losha`> Tom22: I'll try, Please ask your question...
<h4ck3rk1ng> i have a hp netbook and the wifi is built in
<erUSUL> abstrakt: pitivi ? openshot?
<tuxuser_> h4ck3rk1ng: lspci
<tehbaut> Losha`: so how Grub ever got copied from the source disk, when I told DD to only copy the two tiny osx partitions, is beyond me
<casemods> i tried to burn an iso of ubuntu and it failed...
<abstrakt> erUSUL, pitivi appears to be in the repos
<theadmin> casemods: corrupted download most likely
<Tom22> Losha` I'm using ubuntu so by default, the file manager is nautilus. I installed Dolphin because I prefer it, now how to I make my folders open with dolphin instead of nautilus?
<abstrakt> erUSUL, thx i'll try that... don't see openshot though
<h4ck3rk1ng> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller H
<h4ck3rk1ng> ub (rev 03)
<h4ck3rk1ng> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integ
<h4ck3rk1ng> rated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<h4ck3rk1ng> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML E
<h4ck3rk1ng> xpress Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<FloodBot2> h4ck3rk1ng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muglauniv> hi
<abstrakt> erUSUL, any preference between the two?
<kn100> h4ck3rk1ng: please open a terminal, type lspci, and paste the output into a pastebin such as http://pastebin.org/
<casemods> theadmin: it was a torrent
<kn100> damn
<tehbaut> tuxuser_: ah, you're right... it's the count=1, isn't it
<theadmin> casemods: Oh. Hm.
<erUSUL> abstrakt: no really i do not do much video editing. people says openshot is somewhat more mature
<Losha`> tehbaut: sounds very odd. Start from the beginning. What was on the original partitions, and why are you copying them?
<nmvictor> Now i cant even start avant windows navigator, screw my Graphics card, desktop effects cant be enabled
<h4ck3rk1ng> http://pastebin.org/119469
<h4ck3rk1ng> here is it
<h4ck3rk1ng> http://pastebin.org/119469
<tuxuser_> tehbaut: no, it's the bs=512 count=1, i.e. the first 512 bytes of the disk are the mbr.
<Tom22> nmvictor whats your graphics card?
<tehbaut> tuxuser_: yeah, I meant to say that :P
<tuxuser_> tehbaut: :-)
<h4ck3rk1ng> i put it in pastebin, now what?
<nmvictor> isnt their a way to start compiz without desktop effects?
<h4ck3rk1ng> http://pastebin.org/119469
<Losha`> Tom22: sorry, I don't use nautilus or dolphin, just the plain old terminal. Perhaps someone else will know...
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<bodhi_> #ZENIX
<tuxuser_> nmvictor: what's the point in that ?
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: then do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<cecilfso> hi people, can anyone help me? i have no sound on flash videos in any browser i try... i'm using kubuntu 9.10 on a 32 bit platform.
<soreau> nmvictor: Yes, you can simply run compiz
<tehbaut> Losha`: ok, so I just want to move partitions around... and I'm working with two drives
<Tom22> Losha` Ok thank you anyway :)
<Tom22> Can anyone help me change my default file manager?
<soreau> nmvictor: Is there some reason you dont want to use appearance properties?
<h4ck3rk1ng> then do what?
<theadmin> soreau: He's using LXDE
<h4ck3rk1ng> i didnt get that
<h4ck3rk1ng> what do i do afyter
<h4ck3rk1ng> *after?
<FloodBot2> h4ck3rk1ng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: run those two command lines one after the other
<nmvictor> soreau: tuxuser_ , i need to start avantb windows navigator and it wont just start until compiz is enabled
<tuxuser_> h4ck3rk1ng: the you paste the url of your pastebin'ed content
<erUSUL> tuxuser_: he have done that 3 times already
<Losha`> tehbaut: that's ok. What kind of filesystems, and how do you want the final disk to be laid out? And what OSes do you want to boot...
<tehbaut> Losha`: from the beginning: drive 1: works perfectly, contained win7, ubuntu, and two osx partitions (in that order)... drive two is bigger, was working fine before, and contained a vista partition and a recovery partition
<soreau> nmvictor: So make a script that starts compiz first
<nmvictor> Tom22: ok, i dont know how i would know what graphics card i have, i am running an iBook
<h4ck3rk1ng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398944/
<h4ck3rk1ng> ok here is the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398944/
<nmvictor> isnt their a way to replace metacity?
<tehbaut> Losha`: I screwed up, lost my win7 partition (which is fine) so I moved the vista partition over... via DD ...but it failed to boot, though ubuntu and two osx parts still booted fine
<theadmin> nmvictor: Uh. Alt-F2. "compiz --replace".
<h4ck3rk1ng> hello?
<tehbaut> Losha`: all I'd get on the moved-vista partition was a black screen and blinking underscore cursor
<Tom22> theadmin I dont think his graphics card is allowing him to use extra effects..
<Scotie> Hallo
<h4ck3rk1ng> HELLO?
<h4ck3rk1ng> sry about caps
<tehbaut> Losha`: so I thought, I'll just move my two osx partitions over to the disk where the vista partition was working fine
<tehbaut> and here I am
<tehbaut> ;)
<h4ck3rk1ng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398944/
<theadmin> h4ck3rk1ng: Be more patient please :/
<h4ck3rk1ng> ok
<mikebeecham> hey guys...I have just installed 10.04, but cannot find the 'MeMenu' ...where is it?
<tuxuser_> h4ck3rk1ng: maybe this is relevant to you: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source (from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307995)
<Scotie> Does some peoples have experience with version 10.04 Ubuntu
<soreau> theadmin: You dont need --replace on karmic
<erUSUL> !lucid | Scotie
<ubottu> Scotie: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Losha`> tehbaut: my understanding is that can't just relocate windows partitions like you can with Linux. You may need to ask on #windows, or read up on ntfs. Sorry...
<Scotie> yep erusul
<theadmin> mikebeecham: It's where the session menu would be, top-right corner
<cecilfso>  hi people, can anyone help me? i have no sound on flash videos in any browser i try... i'm using kubuntu 9.10 on a 32 bit platform.
<h4ck3rk1ng> how do i install that?
<erUSUL> Scotie: people in #ubuntu+1  have experience with version 10.04 Ubuntu
<al-tabq> does anybody know how to adjust cpu frequency if the scaling widget doesn't work properly?
<mikebeecham> theadmin: cant find it
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<mike007> has anyone been able to get the LiteON blu ray drives working on ubuntu?
<Scotie> ok, thanks will check later
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: then do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<theadmin> mikebeecham: Maybe not included yet, ask on #ubuntu+1
<nmvictor> theadmin: i did that and i still get the message : Screen isn't composited, please run compiz(-fusion) or another compositing manager
<mikebeecham> theadmin: I've looked in "add to panel", but nothing
<nmvictor> theadmin: thats when i start avant window navigator
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: all in one command line ---> sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<tuxuser_> nmvictor: chances are that if desktop effects can't be enabled, that means compiz can't start...
<soreau> nmvictor: Can you pastebin the output of compiz from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<h4ck3rk1ng> ok i did it. now what?
<nmvictor> tuxuser_: yea, seems .., any workarond?
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: your card now should work
<h4ck3rk1ng> let me check
<tuxuser_> h4ck3rk1ng: if not try a reboot first...
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: check that « iwconfig » gives you a wlan0
<Purpley> Hey a window saying another user is trying to view your desktop showed up, I know to say no obviously but should I report them to some place or no?
<Purpley> I have their full hosename
<Purpley> hostname
<h4ck3rk1ng> iwconfig gives me no wlan0
<tuxuser_> nmvictor: your card might not be supported for 3d accel... pastebin a lspci and maybe we can tell you more...
<h4ck3rk1ng> it gives me lo and eth0
<h4ck3rk1ng> and says no wireless extentions
<Purpley> I have their full hosename
<Purpley> Hey a window saying another user is trying to view your desktop showed up, I know to say no obviously but should I report them to some place or no?
<erUSUL> h4ck3rk1ng: try rebooting then. also make sure the card is not disabled
<h4ck3rk1ng> ok, i will
<fulld7> I rebooted a brand new install of 9.04 and now eth0 disappeared
<h4ck3rk1ng> thabk you for your help
<fulld7> I see it in ifconfig -a
<fulld7> but ifup eth0 gives: Ignoring unknown eth0
<Purpley> Hey a window saying another user is trying to view your desktop showed up, I know to say no obviously but should I report them to some place or no?
<tuxuser_> Purpley: system preferences remote desktop then disable.
<Scatman> is it possible to change the font size on ubuntu server? i have a 24in monitor but the font is way too large. a lot of output from commands gets lost
<maxim> hi
<mike007> has anyone been able to get the LiteON blu ray drives working on ubuntu?
<Purpley> tuxuser_, I know but should I be reporting them for trying to access my machine without my permission?
<Losha`> Purpley: is this a server you're running?
<mike007> i think it is a kernal problem
<kn100> mike007: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Purpley> Losha`, No I disabled ssh awhile ago
<Guest52744> salut ...
<erUSUL> Scatman: you are using framebuffer ? configure it passing the correct vga option to the kernel also you can run « sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup » iirc
<erUSUL> !boot | Scatman
<ubottu> Scatman: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tuxuser_> Purpley: I wouldn't waste time on this. It's probably a bot scan...
<Purpley> tuxuser_, You mean botnet?
<Guest52744> dar de undei chat  acesta
<Guest52744> ?
<erUSUL> !it | Guest52744
<ubottu> Guest52744: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fulld7> fulld: solution - manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Purpley> Apparently 2 people tried to after I closed one another window popped up
<skrite> is there a version of netbook remix in a 64 bit flavor? I want to put it on my macbook
<erUSUL> skrite: given that it targets atom chips a doubt it
<Losha`> Purpley: my point is that unless you are providing service to the internet, your machine should not even be accessible from the 'outside'. Doing so is just courting breakins. Consider configuring a firewall of some kind, or even better, put a NAT router between your desktop and the internet...
<mike007> kn100 my system does not even mount my bluray drive
<skrite> erUSUL, thanks
<mike007> seems to be specific to the liteon drive
<Purpley> Losha`, I have a NAT router
<enthus>  hello.. can anyone please tell me how to get the headers of kdelibs and Qt and i m using kubuntu9.10
<Purpley> Although im on DMZ shouldnt be on there probably
<norbi905> Hello.  I have a computer which serves as a media server.  I have a laptop through which I'd like to access this server to move files or even stream files to and from.  Both are running Ubuntu 9.10.  How is this possible?  Can someone please point me in the direction?  Thank you.
<llutz> norbi905: nfs, ssh/sftp, samba, ftp.... lots of options
<Losha`> There's no point having a NAT router and then sitting in the DMZ. As for the intrusion, is the source IP address reported by the popup?
<mcgvac> nobi set up amba
<mcgvac> samba
<adriano> oi
<Purpley> Can someone explain to me why using Ubuntu Server edition is better than just Ubuntu  for hosting servers
<pfifo> how can I get my graphics tablet and mouse to both work in gimp at the same time without loosing pressure sensitivity on the tablet?
<norbi905> llutz, mcgvac:  Thank you, will do. Is it safe to assume that by default Ubuntu does not come with anything of this sort built in?
<erUSUL> Purpley: the server kernel is oriented towards server workloads.
<llutz> Purpley: "just Ubuntu" installs a lot of stuff you don't want to have on a server
<mcgvac> it is in the ubuntu software center
<Losha`> Purpley: they are the same code, with different packages installed. In principle, you can convert one to the other by adding/removing packages. In practice, doing so is actually a huge hassle, hence: server vs desktop distros...
<llutz> norbi905: unfortunately not, at least serverside you have to install some stuff
<Purpley> Losha`, Can I just use ubuntu home as a personal server with like 3-6 people accessing it at one time or should I go with the server edition
<norbi905> llutz:  Thanks, I managed to connect through ssh from my Android phone to the laptop.  Unfortunately file transfer was not allowed.  This is the reason I dropped that option, maybe on the desktop it's different.
<mcgvac> that would be fine for a home server
<erUSUL> Purpley: you can use desktop as server just fine
<llutz> norbi905: no idea about android, but sftp works fine with ssh
<Losha`> Purpley: with such a small load, you would be fine either way. If you also want to use it as a desktop, I think it will be easier to use the desktop edition and add services, rather than take the server edition and add a desktop...
<norbi905> llutz:  Thank you.
<Purpley> Alright
<Losha`> Purpley: and though you didn't ask, you need to work on your security arrangements...
<juboba> anyone know how to get NAUTILUS ELEMENTARY?
<mcgvac> just use ubuntu server and controll it with webmin
<mcgvac> doesnt get much easier then that
<Purpley> Losha`, What do you mean
<mcgvac> webmin is easier then any x gui for controlling a server
<llutz> don't use webmin, it's poorly maintained crap
<juboba> anyone know how to get NAUTILUS ELEMENTARY?
<llutz> !webmin
<rek> lol
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mcgvac> plus you can controll it from anywhere
<rek> llutz, how can i limit the access of ssh to my home directory?
<lgsploosh> Hello everyone could i get some help running windows programs with ubuntu 9.04
<llutz> rek: limit what?
<Purpley> lgsploosh, USe wine but be warned it isnt perfect
<Losha`> Purpley: well you told me you were sitting in a DMZ and someone off the internet wandered in and tried to share your desktop. If you're providing services over the internet, you can expect more strenuous attempts to break into your system over time...
<rek> i want to let some people to access a folder
<llutz> rek: use this http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<juboba> lgsploosh: what programs?
<lgsploosh> Purpley: Can i get wine from programs add remove list . Microsoftoffice
<Purpley> Losha`, Everything thats important is encrypted if they do get in and the only reason I was in DMZ was to test something
<Purpley> lgsploosh, Yes
<adyboy> what is the command to install a .bin in Terminal?
<rek> can i set up an user a password for a people?
<lgsploosh> How unstable is Wine . Purpley
<Out_Cold> rek, one way to make sure your home folder is safe, could be to make a softlink to the directory you want them to access and change the permissions of just that folder. leaving your home folder realitively safe
<Losha`> Purpley: that explains it. It did seem odd that someone who knew about NAT routers and DMZ would allow such an attack. But there *are* griefers out there...
<Typos_King> adyboy:    just make it executable and then run it, assuming is an executable binary, chmod a+x FILE;
<Purpley> lgsploosh, Wine is stable, It just cant run every windows program there are some you might be able to and some you wont
<sulle> Is here annyone that please can help me with my mouse sensitivity problem?.
<rek> Out_cold i want only to share one folder in my pc with a friend... but i don't want him to see my entire pc...
<lgsploosh> Alrighty thank you Purpley.
<Purpley> No problem
<Out_Cold> rek there are ways to set permissions but you might be better off with an ftp server
<Losha`> lgsploosh: and some will only half-work and drive you mad. Other options include dual-booting with windows, or running windows under virtualbox from inside Ubuntu...
<Typos_King> !ask | sulle
<ubottu> sulle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sulle> My mouse sens is too high, i have changed it in the mouse settings but it is still sooo high that it is a problem to use it. Cant find a solution to this.
<rek> Out_Cold i can't manage another ftp server now because there's another pc that should be doing that in my home on port 21 so i use ssh on port 22
<klutz> is the BP out there?
<tuxuser_> Purpley: sorry, been away for a while... No I didn't mean botnet but an automated program...
<blu> thr's a                                              BPstation on the corner
<Typos_King> sulle:   rebooted since you changed it?   maybe it needs it, usually shouldn't, dunno
<sakatoy> ciao a tutti, posso chiedervi una mano o un consiglio? in pratica se visualizzo alcuni video o alcune pagine con dentro roba in flash lampeggia tutto. esempio http://yowindows.com/online.html è un sito di previsioni video
<Out_Cold> rek you can have ftp on another port..
<Typos_King> !it | sakatoy
<ubottu> sakatoy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sulle> Typos_King: i have done that. been a problem for 3 days now. and i cant use ubuntu if this problem isnt fixable.
<rek> out_Cold i've tried but i didn't manage to do that i spent a lot of time... so i want an user for my friend
<Typos_King> sulle:   is it ... a logitech mouse?
<sulle> Typos_King: No, Razer Deathadder
 * Typos_King thinks
<charnel> I am having header problems while installing an application . And dont know how to solve them. I tried zero install but could not do it with that too . Anyone have an idea what neds to be done when there are header problems
<lalalol> hey everyone, im running kubuntu, and i was wondering if i will be able to run cairo dock on it?
<Out_Cold> rek well the links that were posted earlier could help. Look into setting permissions and look at soft links
<nexus_lamp> scusato sono appena passato su linuxe o un problema vedo gran parte dei video a scatti o scaricato adobe flasch player sotto lemulatore wine cosa devo fare per vedere bene i video flasch player??
<erUSUL> !it | nexus_lamp
<ubottu> nexus_lamp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rek> ok
<Out_Cold> rek you can set it so that your user cannot access anything other than their home directory, which you could softlink to the directory you want to share
<guntbert> !software | charnel
<ubottu> charnel: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Out_Cold> it may be a painful task as well
<AbortD> does anyone know how i can uninstall the 10.2 ati driver?
<Sebboh> Hi.  My Eclipse package on 9.10 didn't include the default update sites.  Now what?
<Losha`> Tom22: still there?
<lgsploosh> Purpley: I could not fine Wine on the add/remove applications list is it a canonical maintained app
<vicsar> @AbortD have you tried: Administration ---> hardware Drives ?
<omerta> hi, i installed geckomedia player from ubuntu repos, it doesnt stream .mov files from apple trailers
<omerta> how can i fix that?
<AbortD> vicsar yes but i downloaded it off the site as a .run file
<lgsploosh> Hey can anyone help me find a program to run windows applications such as windows office?
<sulle> lgsploosh: like wine?
<omerta> did you try winehq
<Typos_King> sulle:    http://razertool.sourceforge.net/   <---- though there's an article pointing out that it may not do as much as desired
<lgsploosh> yes i tried to find wine on add remove prog it wasnt there
<sulle> ok Typos_King ill check it out
<omerta> check synaptics for wine
<vicsar> @AbortD mmm, see if this applies to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425442
<lgsploosh> is the name on add/remove app Wine or wine hq
<dante123> hi all, i keep getting asked for the keyring when first logging...how do I make it so that logging in invokes the keyring password
<omerta> just wine i guess
<lyrae> to whoever uses google chrome...is it possible to save tabs before closing so next time you open chrome the tabs reopen?
<lgsploosh> ok im gonna check again real quick
<brontosaurusrex> omerta: view source, paste the link to the movie to wget, when on hd, open it with vlc -> is what i do sometimes
<jim---> Is there any good reason the ubuntu default bash $HISTFILESIZE is only 500 lines?
<AbortD> vicsar, i have to black list it i cant remove it?
<jim---> It really seems to me it should be more like, oh I don't know, a gazillion lines.
<jrib> jim---: only one gazillion?
<jim---> jrib: I use metric
<Slart> jim---: I've raised mine to.. ehm.. something larger.. can't exactly remember what I set it too.. haven't noticed any bad effects so far
<Typos_King> lyrae:   dunno if chrome does it, I use Opera and it does :P, but anyhow, since I don't use it and I know FF has an addon for such, check in your version, usually the feature is called 'session saving'
<jim---> Slart: oh yeah, I always do the same.  At least, I try to.
<headache> got to go goodbye
<jim---> Slart: I have just become annoyed because I forgot to do it on a client machine.. and there's a command I'd *really* like to have.
<vicsar> @AbortD well, that worked for the other user, it might be worth trying. - Unless someon has a better suggestion
<lyrae> Typos_King, thanks
<omerta> mmm it seems i dont have the codecs brontosaurusrex
<stercor> Rhythmbox:  I can't get any music to add to the library.  Drag 'n drop doesn't do it.  When I add a directory to the playlist, it comes up with the correct number of tunes, but there is an international 'no entry' sign there.
<jim---> Slart: it's amazing how quickly you can rack up thousands of commands :)
<Typos_King> lyrae:   maybe there's a widget for chrome already for saving sessions, dunno :), Opera has done since ages and it's built-in :)
<lgsploosh> ok i found Wine thank you
<omerta> but there's mplayerplug-in-qt in the firefox plugins directory
<omerta> np
<Slart> jim---: indeed
<lgsploosh> Is there anything about this program i might wantto know
<bobbob1016> Can anyone tell me how I can remove all files under a certain size from the command line?
<humbolt> why does pulseaudio not support two concurrently logged in users?
<guntbert> !wine | lgsploosh
<ubottu> lgsploosh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jrib> bobbob1016: « find » can search by file size...
<lgsploosh> yes
<AbortD> vicsar, thx i will try it
<Bon_> Good Evening everyone, I'm looking for a good channel about OpenWRT, can anyone suggest anything?
<jim---> How might I go about making a suggestion to improve bash for ubuntu?  Should I contact the bash package maintainer?
<sulle> Typos_King: that did not work. That was for the Razer copperhead mouse. this is so fustrating.
<bobbob1016> jrib, Yeah, but I have a folder that got a bunch of 4k files written to it, I just want to purge the 4k and under files, I don't need to search through them
<Guest95012>  how can i play playstation on ubuntu
<vicsar> @AbortD no problem, if it does not work comeback and we'll keep digging
<Sr3t> hello, dose any one have any idea on how to make the iPod nano 5g work in ubuntu?
<jrib> bobbob1016: find doesn't search through them
<bobbob1016> jrib, By purge I mean simply remove the files under 5k
<jrib> bobbob1016: yes, use find
<bobbob1016> jrib, Could you give me syntax?
<brontosaurusrex> bobbob1016: find ./ -type f -size +100000k <- would find some
<AbortD> k
<Typos_King> sulle:   I gather as far as I read, that it may be using a generic driver, thus
<mikebeecham> does anyone know how I can set out my panel clock so that the date is next to the time, instead of on top?
<jkd4_> how do you make every single file you download from the internet to video games be scanned by clamav? if this is not possible is there another linux antivirus program that will allow you to do this?
<Typos_King> sulle:   there's a Logitech mouse controller app, I wonder if that will work for the drivers the mouse is using, the app is 'lomoco'
<sulle> Typos_King: So what can i do?, or where can i get help. i have read on manny forums about this problem but there is no solution on anny threads.
<medianmajik> Guest95012: Google it.  It is easy
<jkd4_> I mean automatic scann
<AbortD> vicsar, i was just thinking i dont know if it would be a good idea blacklisting it since it changed my xorg.conf
<jrib> bobbob1016: read the how to specify "numeric arguments", "-size", "-delete" in « man find ».  Hint: typing /search_term and then tapping 'n' and 'N' let you search a man page
<sulle> Typos_King: Its strange that a sensitivity problem makes ubuntu realy hard for manny new users.
<medianmajik> jkd4_: You should be able to get clamav scanning specific folders.  Make that destination where you store downloaded files
<switchgirl> i'm trying to get my pc to link the installed java to where mozzilla firefox looks for the plugin - its installed but no sys link
<Typos_King> sulle:      well, it doesn't really, the issue is lack of drivers from the mouse manufacturer and no alternative for it yet, I mean this isn't an issue with other mice
<switchgirl> sudo update-alternatives --install  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 1
<switchgirl> that apears to be the wrong command
<jkd4_> medianmajik: what about programs that download folders to their own directory and you don't know what it is?
<jrib> switchgirl: erm, just install "sun-java6-plugin" you shouldn't need to do anything like that manually
<switchgirl> jrib: it is already installed
<sulle> Typos_King: but isnt there anny place i can adjust the sensitivity. Or is it only possible in the Mouse settings?.
<jrib> switchgirl: then that's all there is to be done.
<switchgirl> jrib: no there is no sys link so the plugin doesnt work
<Typos_King> sulle:    all settings for any hardware peripheral is just an interface to instructioins to the device by means of the drivers loaded.... so is a drivers issue
<vicsar> @AbortD no feedback on that one, my knowledge does not go that far. Anyone else?
<jrib> switchgirl: how are you determining this?  And, what version of ubuntu?
<jkd4_> ILUruler: what is port?
<sulle> Typos_King: ok. Thnx annyway :P
<switchgirl> when i click on a launch java applet button it fails to launch as ff doesnt have the code required
<switchgirl> 9.10 karmic
<jrib> !who | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> switchgirl: close your browser, pastebin « ps -ef | grep firefox »
<Typos_King> sulle:  you can... maybe.... try checking any Restricted drivers, though I doubt there's any for it, and maybe try installing the linux-backports-modules   maybe they have a fix  for it
<switchgirl> !you|jrib
<rokumanxes> Can I get some help with ubuntu here?
<jrib> rokumanxes: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<switchgirl> !you | jrib
 * jrib sighs
<sulle> Typos_King: I dont know how to do that :S
<jkd4_> is there a way to get clamav or another antivirus program to scan *_everything_* you download, even web pages?
<jrib> jkd4_: why do you want to?
<jkd4_> jrib: just terified of viruses
<Typos_King> sulle:   check in Synaptics, for linux-backports-modules-generic
<jkd4_> and trojans
<ianwizard> has anyone noticed how much slower 9.10 is?
<shazbotmcnasty> 9,10 us terrible
<shazbotmcnasty> is*
<shazbotmcnasty> 10.04 will hopefully be better
<ianwizard> I can wait for April
<shazbotmcnasty> If not, i'm moving to debian
<guntbert> jkd4_: are you providing file access for windows machines ?
<jrib> jkd4_: clam is more for scanning files for windows viruses.  There aren't really any viruses in the wild for linux.  The only thing to worry about is running mailicious code.  To avoid that, only use the repositories for your software and don't execute anything you don't understand
<ianwizard> I may.
<sulle> Typos_King: Header files related to linux-backports-modules ?
<vicsar> @AbortD since you don want to blacklist the driver then maybe this other post works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517225
<rokumanxes> I'm on 8.04, I believe, and I'm trying to do something with AWN, and it's extras, but I'm not really sure how to do the ./configure stuff.
<jim---> shazbotmcnasty: what's bad on 9.10?  I was scarred by 9.04 enough to not even bother with 9.10 yet
<d0gmaz> question if i do ls -l and i see "-rw-rw-rw-@" as attributes what does the "@" mean?
<Typos_King> sulle:   linux-backports-modules-generic
<vicsar> @AbortD since you don want to blacklist the driver then maybe this other post works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517225
<sulle> Typos_King: cant find that :(
<shazbotmcnasty> jim---, it's not nearly as stable, nor as secure.
<guntbert> jkd4_: and to amend what jrib said: don't ever work as root :_)
<shazbotmcnasty> it's just a gimp
<jim---> shazbotmcnasty: too much "bleeding edge" crap, as usual, I take it.
<jkd4_> guntbert: no. jrib: one can't get everything one needs from the repositories
<jrib> d0gmaz: ACLs
<guntbert> !ot | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Typos_King> sulle:   what about just 'linux-backports'
<sulle> Typos_King: There i can find manny but i dont know what i need.
<shazbotmcnasty> You guys sure like those commands, and I'm pretty sure I was on topic. He asked, I answered.
<sulle> Typos_King: linux-backports-modules-headers-lucid-generic
<AbortD> sweet nice
<AbortD> vicsar how you find that
<Typos_King> sulle:   you mean... you're using 10.0 beta?
<jrib> d0gmaz: no wait, @ is that the file has some extra attributes set (man chattr), + is for acl :)
<sulle> yes Typos_King :S sorry for not telling you. Stupid of me.
<meganerd> shazbotmcnasty: stop spreading FUD about 9.10
<sulle> Typos_King: but no response on the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<lalalol> hi, will cairo dock run in kubuntu?
<d0gmaz> jrib: thanks
<jrib> d0gmaz: anyway, check the file and see if I am lying because I'm not sure
<shazbotmcnasty> fud?
<meganerd> fear uncertainty and doubt
<meganerd> FUD = OT
<Typos_King> sulle:   well, you know is in beta1.... soooo, expect beta performance from betas...sooo.... as far as the mouse... is still a matter of drivers... I'd say check around for any mouse utility, that can set the sensitivity to the drivers loaded
<omerta> guys video tearing occurs in mplayer when i enable compiz, is there a way to fix this?
<evita> hola!! k te cuentas??
<lalalol> cmon guys, someone?
<Typos_King> sulle:   there are several, if you just check in Synaptics for 'mouse'
<sulle> Typos_King: But its the same in older versions of ubuntu.
<soreau> omerta: This is a driver issue. Make sure you're using xv video output for your player
<meganerd> omerta: I am guessing that you have an Intel video card?
<Typos_King> sulle:   yes, so I found
<mcgvac> omerta what version of ubuntu are you tuning
<omerta> karmic koala
<omerta> no i've a ati hd 4890
<soreau> meganerd: I'm guessing nvidia
<soreau> ahh
<soreau> omerta: You're likely using the fglrx driver
<omerta> yes
<meganerd> soreau: I had video tearing on my Intel in 9.04 and 9.10
<guntbert> lalalol: why not ask in #kubuntu?
<vicsar> @AbortD google and read a bit. I did three searches: ubuntu remove driver, ubuntu remove ati 10.2 driver, and finally ubuntu installing ati drivers
<lalalol> guntbert, its dead in there
<vicsar> the last search took me to the last page i gave you
<AbortD> vicsar, oh i tried the first 2
<guntbert> lalalol: then be patient please
<soreau> omerta: fglrx is the problem. In lucid, the default will be the open radeon driver for your card which handles this much better than fglrx
<mcgvac> do you have the compiz-fusion icon installed or can you access the setting managert
<pfifo> A timer so I dont burn frozen pizza?
<lalalol> ok guntbert
<meganerd> omerta: radeonhd is the better choice for your card
<omerta> mmm ok it's not a big deal
<soreau> omerta: Actually, the default has always been the open driver but in lucid, it has 3D acceleration for your card
<omerta> radeonhd you mean drivers from ati-amd?
<omerta> meganerde?
<vicsar> @AbortD yeah, takes a while... oops typo last search was ubuntu remove ati 10.2 driver
<AbortD> soreau, does it support open gl and compiz?
<omerta> meganerd: by radeonhd, do you mean the drivers on ati-amd website?
<switchgirl> i'm on a linux ubuntu karmic 9.10 system i have 2 separate issues 1 is freezes - i think it may be the wake up on keyboard function in the BIOS as i altered tha among other functions. the second issue i have is there is no sys link between firefox and java sun 6
<soreau> AbortD: Yes
<AbortD> soreau, is there a way to get it on karmic?
<jrib> switchgirl: I can't help you if you don't answer my questions
<soreau> AbortD: Yes, you would need a newer kernel (probably the one from lucid) and packages from xorg-edgers repo and of course, you must completely remove fglrx first
<jkd4_> who said something about hooking clamav into squid?
<omerta> i downloaded the driver from atis site as well (10.2), it didnt work as well soreau
<lalalol> does cairo dock work in kubuntu?
<omerta> same tearing problems
<guntbert> jkd4_: that was in freenode
<guntbert> #freenode
<AbortD> soreau would that be stable with karmic?
<soreau> omerta: That is the fglrx driver, not the open radeon one
<deanus> omerta, thats a common issue.. the free Radeon driver doesnt gimme any tearing.
<soreau> AbortD: No
<Tobarja> anyone got a open source release plan closeby? i'm looking for something along the lines of http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/TimeBasedReleasePlan to gather ideas from. thanks
<soreau> AbortD: It could blow up your computer and burn down your house
<switchgirl> sara      3495  2730  0 21:14 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<switchgirl>  jrib
<AbortD> i hahaha
<sulle> Typos_King: Cant find annything in synaptic. Maybe i should just try ubuntu at a later point to see if the problem is fixed then. I am empty of solutions and there is no one who knows what to do :(
<omerta> where can i find that open source driver? deanus? soreau?
<omerta> it's not in repos
<Guest42022> hello... I have a problem with wireless network... after some time, usually when the computer stays inactive the network card becomes unclaimed and i have to do a hard reboot for the card to become claimed again. ANY thoughts???
<jrib> switchgirl: pastebin the contents of about:plugins from your browser
<pitlimit> Hello, can anyone tell me how to find the ip address of my ubuntu machine?
<soreau> omerta: As I said, it is the default in lucid and will have 3D working OOTB even on a live cd
<AbortD> Guest42022, what card is it
<jrib> pitlimit: ifconfig (use http://whatismyip.org if you want your router's)
<omerta> ok i thought i could install right now
<wols> hi. got a question about Ubuntu MID and Netbook Remix: according to phoronix, packages for them are compile with special compilerflags to conserve power better. are there special repos for these versions, especially the source packages with those configure options set by default?
<soreau> omerta: The open driver is already installed on your system currently but it's not in use because you're using fglrx. and even if it was active, it does not have 3D working by default in karmic
<pitlimit> jrib, I thought computer have their own unique ip addresses
<deanus> omerta, what ati is it?
<lalalol> CMON!!!!
<omerta> so that's why we couldn't enable compiz without installing fglrx mmm
<Guest42022> AbortD: its an Atheros AR2425 on an acer aspire one 150D
<guntbert> pitlimit: no, they must be configured
<omerta> ati hd 4890 it is deanus
<guntbert> !patience | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jrib> pitlimit: well sure, but if you have a router than you have some ip for your LAN and then your router is exposed to the internet and has its own WAN ip there.  So it depends on what you want it for
<shazbotmcnasty> lalalol, cairo dock should work
<deanus> omerta, yeah, its not supported in 9.10 fully, it is in 10.04 tho
<soreau> omerta: Yes. Lucid will be the first ubuntu release with 3D accel with the open radeon driver working for ati HD series cards
 * deanus has ati 4650hd
<omerta> that's very good news
<lalalol> shazbotmcnasty, and will i need to installl any other extra things? and can i resize the dock's size, cause awn cant :/
<deanus> omerta, you can update your kernel and x from ppa tho
<cryptk> hereis what should be a simple question... if I want to install KDE into my Ubuntu 10.04 B1 install so that I can choose which one I want to use, what package would that be?
<cryptk> I looked in synaptic but there are hundreds of packages with KDE int eh name
<omerta> is it fully functional in lucid beta 1 deanus?
<guntbert> !lucid | cryptk
<ubottu> cryptk: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<shazbotmcnasty> lalalol, if you needed to install any other things they would install while you were apt-getting it, if indeed you did get it through synaptic/apt-get
<pitlimit> jrib, I want to limit it only to a machine
<Guest42022> AbortD: i have already switched to wicd as proposed on some posts but the bug is still there
<pitlimit> Not to anything connected to a router
<deanus> omerta, compiz works yes..
<jrib> pitlimit: what is your question?
<omerta> and what about tearing problems deanus?
<cryptk> guntbert, thanks, I will ask there
<pitlimit> Sorry.  I want to find the unique ip address of a machine, not of a router
<lalalol> ok shazbotmcnasty, thx, can you answer the 2nd question too? ill repeat for you :) can i resize the dock's size?
<deanus> omerta, none, for me...
<jrib> pitlimit: ifconfig
<omerta> good
<shazbotmcnasty> I have no idea. I believe so though.
<deanus> omerta, free driver never has, even when I had a 9800 radeon in 9.04/9.10
<pitlimit> jrib, I did that ... do I want inet addr?
<shazbotmcnasty> I would have to install to check... I don't really want to
<shazbotmcnasty> but i'll google it for you
<jrib> pitlimit: yes
<omerta> who writes whose drivers? ubuntu team? deanus
<pitlimit> thank you
<omerta> *those
<Losha`> cryptk: kubuntu-desktop I think...
<ben> \pa
<deanus> omerta, try going into compiz config setting, General options, Display, untick detect refresh and set it manually and tick vsync
<shazbotmcnasty> lalalol, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1261350
<lalalol> thx shazbotmcnasty
<deanus> omerta, could also set vsync options in catalyst control centre too.. see if it helps any...
<shazbotmcnasty> no prob
<deanus> omerta, the xorg team...
<deanus> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Purpley> Hey im examining a virus to see how it works, Its a .exe, How do I view its inner workings?
<Typos_King> Purpley:  use a hex viewer
<jrib> !ot | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shazbotmcnasty> seriously?
<shazbotmcnasty> that's not off topic
<omerta> no deanus, it still has tearing
<deanus> omerta, basically, if you want the free driver to work in karmic, you`ll need to use a newer kernel and use that ppa..
<Purpley> Typos_King, Alright
<omerta> i cant get rid of it until i turn compiz off and turn vsync on in ati ccc deanus
<deanus> omerta, its not worth bothering with imo.. lucid is around the corner.. beta1 is available and is quite stable..  goto #ubuntu+1 if you wanna talk more on it...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<omerta> yeah that's what i think as well
<marcus_> hey can anyone say me why i have no sound in WoW?
<Erica-Cartman> Lets kill all the slaves in #linux?
<Guest42022> AbortD, do you have any clwo?
<Slart> marcus_: using wine?
<marcus_> yes
<mikelifeguard> is there a way to kill a screen without first re-attaching it? screen -k pid.tty.host or something?
<Slart> marcus_: try asking in #winehq , that's the official support channel for wine.. you can also check the application database at appdb.winehq.org
<marcus_> thank you
<Erica-Cartman> mikelifeguard I guess when people want, they are able to ,ake everything
<Slart> marcus_: you're welcome
<Guest42022> hello... I have a problem with wireless network... After the upgrade to 9.10, after some time, usually when the computer stays inactive the network card becomes unclaimed and i have to do a hard reboot for the card to become claimed again. ANY thoughts???
<Erica-Cartman> marcus_: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> marcus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<gdnjr_> hi, men
<mikelifeguard> Erica-Cartman: sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<gdnjr_>  I've a problem with alsa, there's anyone that could gently help me?
<marcus_> thanks thanks thanks for all help
<ActionParsnip> Guest42022: find out what module it uses with: sudo lshw -C network    then rmmod the module and re-modprobe it in
<Erica-Cartman> mikelifeguard uops... my english is poor))
<cherwin> mikelifeguard: just use kill
<mikelifeguard> cherwin: I ask if screen can do it because then you can refer to it by the name you set with -S
<Erica-Cartman> gdnjr_ Just aks Bill Gates)))
<shazbotmcnasty> aks
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<Guest42022> ActionParsnip, i have all ready done this
<Guest42022> ActionParsnip, nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Guest42022: any errors onscreen / in dmesg  after the modprobe?
<ActionParsnip> Guest42022: is the card ok after the remodprobe? do APs show when yuo run: sudo iwlist scan   ?
<cherwin> mikelifeguard: you could write a small script to fix that for you, screen doesn't have such an option
<Guest42022> ActionParsnip, yeap there are some
<ActionParsnip> Guest42022: so the modprobe works then :D
<gdnjr_> no, seriously, my volume is too low and if I digit sudo alsamixer there's no volume channel to setup
<gdnjr_> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | gdnjr_  this is all I know
<ubottu> gdnjr_  this is all I know: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pillow> whats the terminal command to make a file?
<Guest42022> ActionParsnip, no the card works again only after a hard reboot
<ActionParsnip> pillow: touch
<pillow> ty
<Erica-Cartman> gdnjr_ Lets kill all marsians?
<ActionParsnip> Guest42022: what causes it to drop?
<Erica-Cartman> People! Stop run!
<Guest42022> ActionParsnip, i couldn't know how to read the dmesg
<Erica-Cartman> Guest42022 Use ABC
<ActionParsnip> Guest42022: run: dmesg | tail -n 20    is a good way
<ActionParsnip> Erica-Cartman: are you just here to troll?
<shazbotmcnasty> yep
<Erica-Cartman> ActionParsnip What is the troll?
<ActionParsnip> !troll | Erica-Cartman
<ubottu> Erica-Cartman: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<shazbotmcnasty> Trolling an a art
<Erica-Cartman> !troll ActionParsnip
<Guest42022> ActionParsnip, this i know what everything in there means don't know
<Erica-Cartman> 	!troll | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ActionParsnip> !ops Erica-Cartman trolling/spoutng nonesense
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shazbotmcnasty> !ops | Erica-Cartman
<ubottu> Erica-Cartman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Erica-Cartman> yes!
<ActionParsnip> !ops Erica-Cartman
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<Erica-Cartman> !ops | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<shazbotmcnasty> done it already ActionParsnip
<Erica-Cartman> !ops | shazbotmcnasty
<Erica-Cartman> !ops | shazbotmcnasty
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<sivel> guess that solves that issue
<DIL> indeed
<Consul_Falx> hello folks
<Consul_Falx> please, i need help with video in lucid amd64
<Exetubin> how do I mount a volume from a NAS server?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | Consul_Falx
<ubottu> Consul_Falx: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> Exetubin: depends what method of sharing it uses
<cherwin> Exetubin: what protocol does your NAS support
<Exetubin> ummm... i know it uses NFS
<Exetubin> does that give a hint?
<pillow> ok.. tried using touch to do it, used "sudo touch 'file name'"
<Exetubin> the NAS supports NFS protocol
<cherwin> Exetubin: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-nfs-mount.html
<pillow> Any more advise?
<ActionParsnip> Exetubin: try in nautilus: smb://nas.ip.address.here   see if it shows itself
<ManDay> I'm trying to compile a simple library with G++ and when I try to link it I get an error saying    (.text+0x37e): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail_local'
<ManDay> ld: libcassy.so.1.0: hidden symbol `__stack_chk_fail_local' isn't defined
<ManDay> ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output
<ManDay> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> pillow: no need for 's, just use: sudo touch name
<Consul_Falx> ActionParsnip: I haven't encountered any bugs or instabilities by now, the only (worrying) thing is that it flickers from the very start of the installation cd to now, having it installed on the disk ...
<ActionParsnip> Consul_Falx: your release isnt supported or discussed here
<Consul_Falx> unfortunately, there neither
<lalalol> is there someone who's using kubuntu and running awn?
<pillow> ActionParsnip: tried it just like that but it didn't create a file, not sure whats wrong here..
 * Typos_King waits for someone asking 'what is awn?'
<pillow> i think Ubuntu hates me.
<Muscovy> Typos_king: Awn is a "dock" a window list and launcher set, well known from Mac OSX.
<|V|00> can anyone tell me something about pasuspender
<ActionParsnip> pillow: http://linuxservertutorials.blogspot.com/2008/11/ubuntu-create-file-in-command-line.html says the same
<cherwin> pillow: I didn't follow, what was your question?
<ActionParsnip> pillow: is the partition the folder on writable and is the folder writable too?
<pillow> Looks at windows 7 dvd.
<SakamotoKazuma> lol
<Guest42022> ActionParsnip, an ACPI error comes and after that the ath5k fails to wakeup the MAC chip
<|V|00> hello need help with pasuspender how i can install it?
<cherwin> pillow: :>filename
<lalalol> Muscovy, since u know what it is, r u running it? and maybe have experience of running it in kubuntu?
<andyjeffries> I've got a problem configuring mailman.  This page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman says "We have configured Exim4 or Postfix to recognize all emails from Mailman. So, it's not mandatory to make any new entries in /etc/aliases" but exim -bt -v mailman@tkdnet.org return "Unroutable address"
<ActionParsnip> Guest42022: then you have some ammo to throw into websearches, use diect copies from the dmesg output
<pillow> cherwin: is there a ubuntu venting channel? I think i am to pissed to fix this issue atm.
<Muscovy> lalalol: regarding awn?
<SakamotoKazuma> ooh I would like that as well
<lalalol> yeah Muscovy
<cherwin> pillow: what do you see when you execute the command? touch should've worked, but :>filename works also.
<Guest42022> ActionParsnip, nice i 'll try this
<Muscovy> I haven't used it in Kubuntu, but it should work.
<Typos_King> pillow:    #anger_management or #plushy_toys_therapy
<lalalol> Muscovy, PM?
<Typos_King> pillow:   come to think of it, you can also use a 'pillow' :)
<pillow> cherwin: thx will try
<none> cant get my mobility ati radeon x300 to work someone ?
<none> tried manny guide that i find but no one works
<pillow> cherwin: when i try touch it just goes to the next line, like it was executed, filename says no such command.
<pillow> cherwin: I think i will have to come back to this later, i have to help a friend move a large box up stares.
<zus> what is the path for the GnuPNG? please
<cherwin> pillow: no no
<cherwin> pillow: wait, you're executing the commands wrong
<pillow> cherwin: i have a couple mins
<cherwin> pillow: you have to type the '>' also
<cherwin> pillow: >filename
<pillow> cherwin: ahh
<cherwin> pillow: it will create an empty file named 'filename'
<mbrigdan> Hello, I've been running out of space on my main HDD, and I was planning on adding a new one. Would it be possible for me to mount this new drive as my /home partition? And if so, how would I do it?
<andyjeffries> No ideas about mailman?
<ardian> Hi im trying to install Ubuntu could somebody help ?
<cherwin> ardian: sure
<jaunty> oi
<psycho_oreos> mbrigdan, yes, you need to partition it, format it with new drive and fs, resetup fstab
<ardian> can i PM you cherwin
<pillow> cherwin: lol ubuntu hates me tells me i can't do it cause i am not root or something, and sudo will not shut it up.
<psycho_oreos> mbrigdan, oh I forgot, before resetting fstab, you might want to migrate your entire /home across
<SakamotoKazuma> ardian: anything specific questions? i think pillow is still busy trying to touch himself... :D
<cherwin> pillow: do you have write permissions in the directory you're writing the file to?
<zus> mbrigdan,  i imagine  when you format the HDD and yo8u do it as the ext4 (i think it is) either leave it blank or /home
<Tapout> is there a gui app like PC Wizard under Ubuntu
<cherwin> ardian: sure, cherwin AT gmail DOT com
<Slart> pillow: sudo somecommand > somefile  will only run the command as root.. not the pipe to the file.. so you can't  create a file in say.. /etc  like that
<pillow> cherwin: I will figure it out later thx for the help a have ppl calling left in right now..
<ardian> ok
 * Typos_King touches pillow
<pillow> ...
<pillow> thx guys.
<SakamotoKazuma> :D
<stephen_>  
<Slart> pillow: there's some voodoo you can do with "tee".. I don't know the syntax.. or you can do "sudo -i" .. that will get you a root shell.. there you can do "somecommand > somefile" and both the command and the pipe will be done as root
<stephen_> this is a strange strange place
<cherwin> Slart: he's already left.
<Slart> aww.. all that typing for nothing..=/
<zus> im looking for the file path to the GnuPng. folder.
<mbrigdan> psycho_oreos, How would I do that last part? And now I'm wondering what exactly will happen to all the files that currently occupy my home dir.
<|V|00> i need hel, i nedd to install pasuspender but ho i can do?
<ubuntu_mad> can someone help me install this http://tinyurl.com/2wpcfy
<psycho_oreos> mbrigdan, you first of all need to be root to edit that file, its in /etc/fstab and you can clearly see how its organised.. for some info and reference I'd check fdisk -l
<Goomba54> hello everyone
<Typos_King> |V|00:   you need hell?  we usually get requests for the opposite, but hey, who am I to blow against the wind
<Typos_King> !ask | |V|00
<DIL> lol
<Out_Cold> stephen_, what is strange?
<ubottu> |V|00: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tapout> i installed HardInfo, yet it doesn't come up in the applications menu.. why is that?
<Tapout> gotta launch from terminal always?
<psycho_oreos> mbrigdan, and like I said, it should be temporarily mounted to another directory when migrating /home across, because once its mounted as /home and there's still data on the original /home directory, it will be overlapped
<|V|00> Can anyone please help me to install pasuspender
<Sado0og> hello    need help
<Typos_King> |V|00:   sudo apt-get install pasuspender?
<Goomba54> I feel like a total newbie asking (which I am) but now do you create desktop icons to launch programs?
<jkd4_> what does "ctrl + x" do in ubuntu?
<charnel> what is wrong with this I updated the linux headers did everything I know still cannot install the application http://pastebin.com/qzDCC7Vv
<mbrigdan> psycho_oreos, Ah ok, so I need to give it a temporary name, move the stuff in, delete my old stuff, then rename/remount it into home
<|V|00> Typos_King: i must type it in terminal right?
<Out_Cold> Goomba54, you can drag them from your menu, but yes
<ardian> cherwin: check your email
<magicvibe> hi, can someone perhaps help me with syncronizing my iphone3g 8gb w. my ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala?
<Typos_King> jkd4_   depends on what keybindings/mapping you have in whatever window manager you're using
<Sado0og> i have install ubuntu 10.04 from windows7 using WUBI....when i reboot my pc and try to enter ubuntu i got error message ??
<Goomba54> thanks
<Slart> !lucid | Sado0og
<ubottu> Sado0og: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Typos_King> |V|00:   yes, try it :)
<cherwin> ardian: ok
<seven_> okay guys, sorry if this is OLD news, but i came across this super youtube videou about IRC :) it's about the serie called numb3rs, its about hackers etc : funny to watch !
<seven_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<psycho_oreos> mbrigdan, better yet, move your current /home stuff into that newly formatted disk/partition
<Typos_King> heheh
<Slart> seven_: not here.. go tell the people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<psycho_oreos> mbrigdan, no the mounting does that, you just need to specify the partition as /home
<seven_> ah sorry Slart
<|V|00> Typos_King: I get an error "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<seven_> using aptitude and apt-get ?
<Goomba54> It wont let me drag the icon, it just launches the program
<mbrigdan> psycho_oreos, So wait, do I need to move my files into the drive first, while it's still mounted somewhere that isn't /home, or not?
<ActionParsnip> none: tried the hardwae drivers app in administration?
<Typos_King> |V|00:   yeah, it means you have some other package manager already running
<ActionParsnip> !ot | seven_
<ubottu> seven_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Typos_King> |V|00:   only one package manager should run for installing
<psycho_oreos> mbrigdan, yes of course, because once you set it up properly on /etc/fstab you won't be able to see your original /home contents, only the new partition's contents
<|V|00> Typos_King: I see now i closed it but now I get another error "cannot find package pasuspender
<Typos_King> |V|00:   then it isn't in the current repositories :), why you 'need' it?
<mbrigdan> psycho_oreos, kk, (sorry I'm such a noob), but I will need to delete the old files from /home before I mount the other drive right? Or will mounting just kindof erase them?
<Typos_King> or what makes you think you do at all
<LMAlt> Need help getting sound to my flat screen.  Here is what i have graphics card (GeForce 8400 GS), ubuntu (9.10), tv (vizio va320e)
<Out_Cold> yea.. no pasuspend in repos
<Guest25873> Hello I was wondering if I'm on Xubuntu and using Wine could a virus that runs off a .exe program infect my computer?
<seven_> okay ontopic now, suggestions for a nextgen IRC client? something fancy with all bells and whistles?
<histo> psycho_oreos: are you psycho_oreos cats?
<Out_Cold> Guest21957, sounds possible
<|V|00> Typos_King: I need it to get a good pulseaudio sound. In #winehq they say I need it
<Guest25873> Hmm okay thank y ou Seven wil have to be carfull then XD
<cherwin> ardian: you've got mail.
<ActionParsnip> seven_: irssi
<psycho_oreos> mbrigdan, mounting won't erase them like I said before, it will overlap it.. meaning if you simply added the new partition as /home into /etc/fstab, you won't see your original /home contents upon reboot but as soon as you remove that entry from /etc/fstab you'll see it again on next boot
<seven_> Guest25873: indeed!
<psycho_oreos> histo, no and its !ot
<seven_> ActionParsnip: that's not fancy :p thats oldschool ;)
<ActionParsnip> seven_: it even says "irc cient of the future" on the site
<seven_> ah okay. if it's on the internet, it must be true
<ActionParsnip> seven_: just because it runs in a terminal doesnt make it any less
<Out_Cold> of the future lmao
<Out_Cold> irssi is amazing
<mbrigdan> psycho_oreos, ah ok. Thanks for the help!
<magicvibe> how can I syncronize my iPhone 3G with Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala?
<seven_> ActionParsnip: I know what you mean, i've been running epic4 with Lice for a whole lot of time
<seven_> ActionParsnip: but I'm more into nifty gui's nowadays
<mcurran> Anyone want to show me how to write an unstoppable shellcode?
<Typos_King> |V|00:   sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-utils;     <--- is a utilityin that package
<psycho_oreos> !ot | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> seven_: irssi is very modular and allows fantasti scripting which makes it very powerful
<ActionParsnip> seven_: so you can code an infinite amount of bells and whistles as you require
<seven_> ActionParsnip: but it will still look like an msdos-prompt.
<ActionParsnip> seven_: making it the client of the future
<gdnjr_> hi men
<gdnjr_> I have a problem with alsamixer
<gdnjr_> if I digit alsamixer
<Out_Cold> i think it's even noted on the irssi web site that default irssi is not a very comforting app.. but once you start scripting... it is more powerful than any of them
<|V|00> Typos_King: It works, Thank you
<gdnjr_> there's no volume controls in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> seven_: so what, it has an infinite amount of opwer. If your judgement of an app is how it looks alone then i feel sorry for you
<gdnjr_> just this
<gdnjr_> ─[AlsaMixer v1.0.18 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐
<gdnjr_> │ Card: HDA ATI HDMI                                                           │
<gdnjr_> │ Chip: ATI ATI R6xx HDMI                                                      │
<gdnjr_> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<gdnjr_> │ Item: IEC958                                                                 │
<FloodBot2> gdnjr_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Take0n> how do I check if a specific app is running or not?
<psycho_oreos> I can't imagine how irssi would look like ms-dos prompt in any sort of fashion
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: ps -ef | less
<SakamotoKazuma> ps -ef | grep app
<cherwin> Take0n: pgrep
<seven_> ActionParsnip: it's not about what is the best, it's about what's the best for one person personally imo
<seven_> our needs may vary
<ActionParsnip> seven_: you wanted bels and whistles, irssi has them all
<gdnjr_> there's anyone expert about alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> seven_: as well as any future ones you can concieve
<Take0n> Well I want to check if rhythmbox-client is running but even when it's not (quit) it still shows the name
<Take0n> how would I know if it is running or not?
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: ps -ef | grep rhy
<xtjacob> hello i just removed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install and gdm no longer works. When I click on my name there is no password field to type my password into, the only way is to kill gdm and xorg and type startx in
<Take0n> "antonis  31770 31739  0 23:08 pts/0    00:00:00 grep rhy" which means?
<charnel> anyone could install the xmblackberry or am I working for an impossible thing. It gives this errors. http://pastebin.com/qzDCC7Vv
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: thats the grep process running, there areno program names with rhy in their names running currently
<Tom22> Hello?
<silversiva> exit
<histo> charnel: maybe ask the creators?
<ABC> hello
<Take0n> thanks =)
<ABC> HELLO
<Tom22> Could someone help me? I have a big problem :(
<ActionParsnip> !hi | tom
<ubottu> tom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> !hi | abc
<seven_> ActionParsnip: I'll be back in a jiffy in -my- client of the future! ;p
<ubottu> abc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<medianmajik> gdnjr_: hey trying running alsaconf to see if your soundcard is properly detected and checkout this thread http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sls-archives/archives-suse-linux/archives-hardware-support/archives-notebooks/376906-alsa-mixer-without-volume-control.html
<charnel> histo:  Something wrong with the headrs but I tried everything
<ABC> Im so bored....
<ActionParsnip> seven_: it doesnt make any difference to me what you use dude
<histo> charnel: i'm not sure you may have to ask the person who wrote it or see if they have a support section somewhere.
<histo> !ot > ABC
<ubottu> ABC, please see my private message
<ABC> eh?
<pacejr> Hi, I need help. I did a update-manager -d to upgrade to lucid. It quit (long story) around the time it was configuring packages.
<histo> pacejr: /j #ubuntu+1
<wad> Anyone know how to see the drives attached to a PCI SATA card? (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124008)
<Tom22> Right, basically my problem is, my sessions selection box has disapeared from the bottom of the login screen, and when I login it takes me to a terminal session.. :(
<histo> wad: sudo fdisk -l  will list them all
<histo> Tom22: what login manager are you using?
<Tom22> histo the one that comes with ubuntu by default
<histo> Tom22: so when you login is it X with a terminal open?  Or do you get kicked otu to a virtual console?
<Typos_King> charnel:     you may want to install build-essential and linux-headers-generic and retry the 'make'
<dumont-> what are script files coded in for linux?
<CTho> "Your system is up-to-date"  "The package information was last updated 3 days ago."   but I have it set to check every day...why is it 3 days old?
<histo> dumont-: most likely c
<dumont-> nah..
<Tom22> histro I was told that it was called "xterm" session
<dumont-> that's not script dude
<Tom22> histo I was told that it was called "xterm" session
<histo> Tom22: yeah...  Trying to figure out a way for you to get to the login manager
<charnel>  Typos_King: I have them installed
<Tom22> histo i've tried recovery mode, I've tried fixing broken packages etc.. I've tried logging in and starting xserver from root console. nothing works.
<Tom22> histo this all happend after gnome crashed
<dumont> whats the language called to code batch/scripts in linux?
<seven_> dumont: it's called bash scripts mostly
<dumont> ahh
<dumont> right
<dumont> thx
<histo> Tom22: yeah try running gnome-control-center in the xterm
<cryptk> shell script would be a better name
<seven_> there's variants on it
<cryptk> bash is a type of terminal shell
<histo> Tom22: then you can get to the login manager under system.
<seven_> yeah, indeed, that's what i was referring to cryptk
<wad> histo, thanks. I did that, and it's not showing the disk attached to the PCI card. I guess I need a driver or something.
<cryptk> seven_, yep
<Typos_King> charnel:    .... what the app for? just wondering there might be another app for it
<Tom22> histo ok, anything else I need to know before i reboot into linux? :P i'm on my windows partition at the moment
<histo> wad: you shouldn't need a driver.  IS the card showing the drives attached?  Does the card have a bios
<charnel> Typos_King: Its for setting up the blackberry programming environment in ubuntu
<hal1> I have noticed that when I group my taskbar windows together, I cannot move them around my taskbar.  Has anyone else seen this issue?
<histo> Tom22: yeah let me check somethign else first also what do you mean when gnome crashed?
<ActionParsnip> hal1: is the item locked, you can check in the right click menu
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> i'm trying to network 2 ubuntu computers p2p
<sam555> i've opened up shares and chown, chgrp and chmod it wide open, yet I can't copy files to the other computer
<sam555> any ideas?
<histo> Tom22: gdmsetup is the app that will let you configure the login manager
<Tom22> histo i dont know what happend. it was strange. I clicked something, in the right click drop down menu and all my desktop icons disapeared and the system bar's border disapeared so it blended in with the background. I couldn't get my icons back but I could still click on the menus at the top
<wad> histo: I'll check that stuff.
<histo> Tom22: I would try that first gdmsetup should open up a window to configure it.
<ActionParsnip> sam555: what mount options are you using?
<sam555> ActionParsnip: not sure what you mean?
<histo> Tom22: worst case you could delete your .gconf folders but you'd loose all yoru settings.
<sam555> ActionParsnip: actually I figured out this issue. Sorry to bother.
<ActionParsnip> sam555: well, if you are mounting the share you will use some mount options
<sam555> the sub folder had no permissions.  It wasn't recursive. DOH!
<ActionParsnip> sam555: np man, you got the gold and thats what counts :)
<wad> histo, I found it with lspci: 03:01.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3124 PCI-X Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
<wad> I'll reboot and see if I can find a BIOS for it.
<Typos_King> charnel:    ever checked for other PIM?
<Tom22> histo trouble is, I've spent ages configuring it to how I want it, litterally hours. I really dont want to loose all that :(
<sam555> ActionParsnip: actually that didn't work :(
<histo> wad: actually i believe fdisk will only show the partitiongs not drives that are empty but let me check
<histo> Tom22: thats why i'd run gdmsetup and see if you can configure the login manager to show the session options etc...
<histo> Tom22: if not someone else here may know how to get you going.
<ActionParsnip> sam555: look into smbmount and cifs in /etc/fstab you will be able to specify uid and/gid there and get write access etc
<hal1> ActionParsnip: no, it isn't locked
<ActionParsnip> hal1: ok cool
<Tom22> histo ok thank you for the help man :) I'll come back after I've tried :)
<histo> Tom22: you can run all your apps from that xterm still just typing in the commands putting & after them
<histo> Tom22: ex: xchat etc... to get back on here
<Tom22> Oh Okay :D
<hal> does anyone else group their windows on the taskbar?
<Tom22> histo Oh Okay :D
<histo> wad: yeah it should show disks /dev/sda   etc... show cylinder information.
<charnel> Typos_King: dont know any other one anyone could set up the blackberry development environment in ubuntu successfully ?
<natha> hello, who want to talk with me about anything? xD
<Typos_King> charnel..... I se
<Typos_King> see
<tuxuser_> hal: didn't even know I could... just tried: nice; what's your prob ?
<LMAlt> can some IM me with help on getting sound to my flat screen.  Here is what i have graphics card (GeForce 8400 GS), ubuntu (9.10), tv (vizio va320e).  Any help would  be greatly appreciated.............TIA
<hal> hi tuxuser_ ! :)  I like to organise my tasks on the taskbar, but when you I have more than one task "grouped", then I cannot move it
<hal> tuxuser_: do you see this too?
<mcir63_> c
<histo> How do I find the maintainer of a package?
<deepthroat> hiya
<IdleOne> histo: packages.ubuntu.com I believe shows that info
<Slart> histo: check in synaptic or using apt-cache.. I think it's listed somewhere
<tuxuser_> hal: how do you mean by "move" ? can't see no such option even on sigle task ? (or, it's there but it moves the window)
<Typos_King> histo:   usually it shows in the man page  for the package :)
<deepthroat> my panels in xubuntu have disappeared, what cmd shall I use? xfce4-panel?
<Mixxit> hey all
<Slart> deepthroat: that sounds like a good choice.. tried it?
<IdleOne> histo: apt-cache show package gives the info also
<Mixxit> i didn't install a desktop regretably and am now wondering how install it from console
<DexterF> hi
<Typos_King> Mixxit:    a desktop?
<DexterF> what's a good news reader for gnome?
<Mixxit> desktop environment
<Typos_King> you mean, a manager? or a window manager?
<IdleOne> Mixxit: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Out_Cold> Mixxit, sudo apt-get install <some>-desktop
<Mixxit> window manager thingy :-)
<Mixxit> thanks!
<histo> Typos_King: IdleOne its a package that's broken and no maintainer line on showpkg  you can't install it right now
<Mixxit> isn't that debian? :-)
<Slart> histo: which package is it?
<omerta> what do you guys use for subtitle sync?
<IdleOne> Mixxit: ubuntu is debian based
<Mixxit> 416mb!
<Mixxit> i'm on 32kbps!
<Typos_King> mixxit:     ahe.... sudo apt-get install fluxbox; :)
<deepthroat> hell :)
<Mixxit> yay!
<Typos_King> fluxbox is small enough
<franky_> any one is running the iphone on ubuntu?
<Mixxit> 10.4, much better!
<Mixxit> just 20 minutes
<Typos_King> eh?
<Typos_King> !lucid | Mixxit
<ubottu> Mixxit: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Out_Cold> franky_, have you searched in the forums?
<Mixxit> no i mean the size of fluxbox is 10.4mb
<Slart> Typos_King: I think Mixxit meant the size of the fluxbox package
<Mixxit> :-)
<wad> histo, yeah, when I boot, I can enter a RAID config tool. Thing is, I'm going to use md, not their firmware thing. I just need the disk to be visible to the OS underneath. I can see the SATA controller card with lspci, but I don't know how to get to the drives on it, to construct my md raid. God any ideas for me?
<nicole> how can i see if there are viruses on my ubuntu install and clear them?
<Typos_King> ohh heh
<Out_Cold> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<franky_> yes, the reason i am asking, is because i try to use itunes in a virtual machine but i can making run it
<wad> nicole, there aren't any virii on your Ubuntu box. It's not Windows.
<IdleOne> nicole: clamav is antivirus but you don't really need it for ubuntu
<Slart> nicole: viruses for linux/ubuntu are .. non-existant afaik.. there are other bad stuff though.. root kits and such..
<Slart> !info rkhunter | nicole
<tuxuser_> nicole: no viruses for ubuntu; however, if you suspect you have infected windows file on your pc, have a look at clamav, or, bettter yet, scan your home dir via net with a win pc
<ubottu> nicole: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-5 (karmic), package size 264 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Typos_King> nicole   there are several antivirus you can use, but the likelyhood of getting one at this moment in time, is next to 0
<histo> wad: if fdisk can't see them I have no idea perhaps someone else here may know
<hal> tuxuser_: you should simply be able to drag and drop any task around the taskbar
<hal> tuxuser_: (with this option disabled)
<zleap> you can run chkrootkit (or something) to find rootkits
<franky_> #xubuntu
<tuxuser_> hal: in trying to help you I've learned something... but I can see in fact it doesn't move the grouped windows...
<n8w> hey
<n8w>  do i obtain a cold cache by executin this command: echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches ??
<franky_> any one using a dell 1525??
<nowimproved> Anyone know where I can download all the versions of flash 10, I want to see which one works best with my setup.
<hal> tuxuser_: yes, but that's good - now I know that this is not an isolated problem.  It seems like a bug to me
<AnnonYmouse> hi guys. can anyone suggest a good media player,please. I use rhythmbox to play tunes from my ipod here @ hork, but I'm really starting to dislike it & looking for an alternative
<trism> nowimproved: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html
<tuxuser_> hal: or a missing feature... in fact the thing seems to work... it just doesn't land the window in the task bar when you release the mouse button.
<nowimproved> trism, 157 mb's?
<Slart> AnnonYmouse: vlc works nicely for me
<Slart> AnnonYmouse: oh.. nevermind.. ipod.. then I don't know
<ChogyDan> nowimproved: Im liking 10.1 beta of flash
<AnnonYmouse> Slart: & picks up media from the iPod, with playlist managelent & all the other bells & whistles?
<AnnonYmouse> ok
<wad> histo, okay, thanks for the ideas! Googling hints that there is a driver called sata_sil24 that would make it work.
<trism> nowimproved: yes
<nowimproved> ChogyDan, me too, the latest latest, but my webcam isn't detected in at all
<ChogyDan> nowimproved: really?  does your cam work in cheese?
<AnnonYmouse> Slart: I use the ipod to sort throug hmy music; load some tunes on & delete what I dont' like & rate/score what I do like
<nowimproved> ChogyDan, My camera works everywhere, its the ps3 eye
<Tom22> histo i'm back. Right, gdmsetup doesn't give the option about settings, only which user logs in by default. I couldn't come on here because xterm doesn't support networking :( I dont know what to try now
<nowimproved> ChogyDan, even though it shows double on version 10.0.45.2.
<ChogyDan> nowimproved: what was that last comment?
<hal> tuxuser_: I can't even pick it up
<nowimproved> ChogyDan, it works on version 10.0.45.2, even though it shows me twice, and I have to restart the page because it will freeze from time to time
<histo> Tom22: there is one for setting up the login manager screen I'm not sure which app it is perhaps someone else might nowwhere to go from here.
<nicole> how can i create the default panel at the bottom of the screen?
<ChogyDan> nowimproved: weird.  well, I don't use my webcam much, so I don't know about these issues
<Tom22> Okay, thank you very much histo :)
<histo> nicole: rightclick on the top panel and click new panel
<Mixxit> hey no package manager in fluxbox what do i need to install? thanks again!
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> Mixxit:   you mean, you don'thave a desktop manager hehehe
<Typos_King> well
<Mixxit> save me from the complication!
<Tom22> Is someone able to help me? I think my gnome is stuffed up :(
<Typos_King> Mixxit:   sounds like it... install Synaptic
<Mixxit> thanks
<Tom22> Is someone able to help me? I think my gnome is stuffed up :(
<nowimproved> ChogyDan, me either; but that's probably because last time I tried it didn't work either
<Mixxit> you have gnome?
<Mixxit> show off
<tuxuser_> hal: click on the task group in the task bar, the window list show up: then drag one of the windows as you would normally do.
<Typos_King> Mixxit:   gnome is the default desktop manager in ubuntu :P
<Tom22> Is someone able to help me? GNOME has stopped working!! :(
<Mixxit> it's also half my bandwidth allowance! bring back 1999!
<Arti> hi
<Jon-> Any way to analyse an open port 135 on a given host computer to identify every DCOM-related service/server running on that host in Ubuntu? (This is ethical, going into computer security and have made my own private network for testing this.)
<xangua> !someone | Tom22
<ubottu> Tom22: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tuxuser_> Jon-: have you tried nmap ?
<hal> tuxuser_: ok, I see.  I can't drop them tho - that's what you mean isn't it?
<Neezer> is there a way to make the terminal show a progress percentage for large cp commands? I am trying to copy my movies to my external USB for a backup. I have about 170GB worth. I am using the -v tag, but it just shows the files it is transferring. I'd like to see a eprcentage and possibly speed.
<NeoGeo> I have a macppc laptop. When it boots I see no POST info screen so I don't know how to get to the BIOS to make it boot from CDROM so I can install linux
<hal> tuxuser_: you also cannot move a group to a different workspace
<Jon-> tuxuser_: nmap will allow me to see that port 135 is open, how do I scan to see which DCOM services are running? does nmap have a script for this?
<NeoGeo> anyone know how to get a macppc to boot a installation CD ? I am PC guy mostly so I have no clue
<Tom22> My GNOME seems to have vanished, so has my menu to choose what session to use, instead it puts me onto XTERM. Can anyone help?
<tuxuser_> Jon-: I'm reviewing nmap right now... I know it's got the -O feature (OS fingerprinting), looking for service fingerprinting thing...
<tuxuser_> hal: yes, that's what I meant. That makes it feel like an incomplete feature...
<Jon-> tuxuser_: That is unrelated. I have scanned a given host and found an open port 135, the DCOM service control manager. I am looking for a tool to see which DCOM services are running through this port.
<dumsdads> ok, so I have installed WinXP and now only WinXP is a choice to boot, so I booted the LiveCD to reinstall GRUB2, how do I do this?
<shazbotmcnasty> Tom22, try "startx"
<shazbotmcnasty> enter that into the terminal
<Jon-> Any way to analyse an open port 135 on a given host computer to identify every DCOM-related service/server running on that host in Ubuntu? (This is ethical, going into computer security and have made my own private network for testing this.)
<NeoGeo> I think I have to hold the 'C' key while it boots to do this actually
<tuxuser_> hal: you can't move the whole group to another workspace, but you can move the single window in the group
<Tom22> shazbotmcnasty hey, I've tried that, I've also tried recovery mode, logging in with terminal, "repairing broken packages", etc...
<Jon-> Tom22: sudo aptitude install gdm  try that
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    http://pastebin.ca/1844184
<tuxuser_> Jon-: I'm searching the nmap man page to see if it has a service fingerprinting option. I know OS and service fprint are unrelated.
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    to find out what partition ubuntu is at, sudo fdisk  -l
<Tom22> Ok Jon- , I'll be back in a sec ;) gotta boot into ubuntu
<dumsdads> Typos_King: thanks, I'll try it
<tuxuser_> Jon-: Here's a starting point http://nmap.org/book/vscan.html
<Jon-> tuxuser_: Tom22: I know that it's the DCOM service control manager, it's the only thing that runs on that port on a Windows machine. Isn't nmap service detection more to see WHAT is on that port? I already know that, I need something that can specifically analyse DCOM port to see which DCOM services are running. epdump for DOS was similar, but I think it only works locally and no ubuntu port?
<Typos_King> tuxuser:   there's an nmap-frontend and/or a kde frontend for it too as KNmap
<dumsdads> Typos_King: there were errors, it couldn't stat 'hd0'
<AnnonYmouse> tuxuser: zenmap is the gui version of nmap
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    what's the 1st harddrive?   sda? hda?
<dumsdads> sda1
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    have you done the sudo update-grub yet?
<dumsdads> Typos_King: yeah, but it couldn't resolve host and couldn't find partition list, although it seemed to work
<histo> Anyone know why conky would have drop shadows on my desktop? also why it comes up when I hit the scale shortcut?
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    heeheh, what about the mounts?   did they mount? I mean, are you chroot'ed?
<LtHummus> can someone tell me how to install the nvidia 190.42 drives in Karmic?  the instructions at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html refer to the nvidia-settings-190 package which doesn't exist
<dumsdads> Typos_King: yes. or it did change to root@ubuntu
<vonderer> hi. is there en-gb dictionary for aspell?
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    ok... so is chroot'ed.... well..... I 'assume' the update-grub found something   didn't it say anything about 'detected image at ....' and such? updating grub.cfg...?
<vonderer> and if there is, how can I install it?
<dumsdads> Typos_King: it did. There was no error warning from it, just said that "unable to resolve host ubuntu" and then later "Cannot find list of partitions!"
<Metalwarrior> Hello, anyone here uses coursehero?
<Metalwarrior> Hello, anyone here uses coursehero?'
<Typos_King> dumsdads:     ok.... try deleting the current grub.cfg then...      sudo rm boot/grub/grub.cfg; and then retry the sudo update-grub
<LtHummus> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Nollog> Can one edit a connection to an ftp in "my places" or must one create a new one each time?
<Jon-> tuxuser_: Tom22: Answer from #nmap : "Right now no. Probing port 135 is on my list of things to do. Nessus can, though, and I think OpenVAS can too if you're looking for opensource"
<Metalwarrior> Hello, anyone here uses coursehero?'
<Metalwarrior> Hello, anyone here uses coursehero?'
<dumsdads> Typos_King: "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<Typos_King> ohhh
<Typos_King> crap, yeah, you don't need the 'sudo'part, you're root
<Tom22> Jon- My network is unavailable outside of the system... its wireless so both terminal and xterm are completely offline, hence unable to fetch the file
<Typos_King> dumsdads:     then just delete the file, while at root@ubuntu; skip the sudo part hehee
<Typos_King> don't need it as root
<dumsdads> Typos_King: rm: cannot remove `boot/grub/grub.cfg': No such file or directory
<doubletoker> can someone help me figure this out, I got an amd64 and I get the following error now
<Nollog> Can one edit a connection to an ftp in "my places" or must one create a new one each time?
<Jon-> Tom22: Answer from #nmap : "Right now no. Probing port 135 is on my list of things to do. Nessus can, though, and I think OpenVAS can too if you're looking for opensource"
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    alrite... then try -> update-grub;   no sudo :)
<abat3> ciao
<abat3> @list
<Tom22> Jon- Sorry I dont really understand.. I'm new to ubuntu
<doubletoker> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Jon-> Tom22: nmap doesn't have the feature yet. it will in the future. other tools for this that do work are nessus or openvas
<mikepq> hello everyone
<histo> Nollog: what now?
<StopSign> im running 9.10 with win7 on vbox, will the vpn use the firewall on host os ?
<dumsdads> Typos_King: "Cannot find list of partitions!" <- that's the only thing I get now, and the Generating grub.cfg and Found stuff
<Tom22> Jon- what is nmap?
<doubletoker> tried searching the boards and haven't found one specific to that, but have tried to mv my sources to the /tmp and tried running update
<Jon-> Tom22: Nevermind I thought you recommended using nmap
<doubletoker> still getting the same stuff even when it gets the files off the server
<mikepq> I know this isn't the place for this, but since there are a lot of people I was wondering if one of you might have an idea. I was wondering if there was any channel for people that want to have video chat on Yahoo or Skype/other vid chat programs?
<lgsploosh> hello i was needing some help getting evolution mail client associated with my gmail account
<tuxuser___> Jon-: I can see samba4 has a script epdump.py...
<Tom22> Jon- I'm the guy with the GNOME problem
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question: I have a notebook with speakers, but turing volume to 100% in windows is much louder than in linux.. is there a way to configure alsa for example to "boost" the volume somehow?
<hal> thanks for your help tuxuser___ - I've found the bug reported here https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=479965 and will add a note to it to make it know that I also find it a problem
<histo> !gmail > lgsploosh
<ubottu> lgsploosh, please see my private message
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    ok, now do a -> grub-install /dev/sda
<swordz> Hi. I'm trying to use the standard update manager, and it's failing to get most of the repositories
<Jon-> Tom22: Whoops! Ok, what did my command tell you? [sudo aptitude install gdm]
<histo> swordz: open a terminal sudo apt-get update
<histo> swordz: you can see which ones are failing.
<doubletoker> anyone have any idea about this error "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" been trying a bunch of stuff such as getting my list off the servers still no help
<swordz> histo hits about 40, gets 3
<dumsdads> Typos_King: "Installation finished. No error reported." :D
<Trek> anyone: is there a terminal command that initiates shutdown procedures?
<swordz> Already done that, want a paste?
<histo> swordz: doubletoker sounds like there is maybe a problem with the repo at this second.
<Resistol> Could anyone here help me with this error?  "An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration" - something to do with \boot\bcd.
<trinikrono> shutdown now
<Tom22> Jon- I did, but for some reason, I'm offline when Im using XTERM, its like it won't connect to my wireless network or something.
<dumsdads> Typos_King: should I just continue with what you said in pastebin now?
<swordz> histo It was doing it on Friday
<Typos_King> dumsdads:    ok grub-install /dev/sda puts grub back in the MBR, now just exit the chroot session, umount everything, reboot
<histo> Resistol: when are you getting that error and what are you doing?
<hal> I am looking for a graphical desktop app which will monitor interface usage and keep a record of the totals on a monthly basis.  Does anyone have any recommendations, please?
<Resistol> histo, booting
<doubletoker> ok
<histo> swordz: what happens when you run sudo apt-get update in a terminal is it updatig okay?
<histo> doubletoker: same to you.
<histo> swordz: then just sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal and update it that way for this time.
<swordz> http://pastesite.com/14413
<swordz> It's not, no
<histo> Resistol: does it eventually boot?
<doubletoker> thank you, but histo, where would I report a repo bug at?
<histo> doubletoker: it may not be a bug.
<swordz> It gets a few, but not most
<dumsdads> Typos_King: ok, now to try rebooting. If all fails.. I'll hang you for it :D
<Typos_King> hehehe
<histo> swordz: there are no errors there.
<Resistol> histo, no :-(
<Trek> is there a terminal command for restarting the system?
<swordz> The error is that it's not downloading anything
<histo> Resistol: is this a new install?
<Resistol> kind of... let me explain
<Typos_King> Trek:   why.. you need that?
<wad> I posted a question here, if anyone wants to take a look: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/how-to-access-sata-drives-attached-to-sii3124-719408/?posted=1#post3906946
<ChogyDan> Trek: shutdown -h now, or reboot
<ChogyDan> Trek: -r rather
<CalmvsKhaos> how do you open .7z files?
<ruge> Hey folks, just having problems wtih Flash on Ubuntu 9.10 x64. Ive placed the plugin file into my Opera and Firefox plugin folders, but neither program can detect it..........
<Trek> Typos_King: tryin to figure out how to reboot my Ubu server through ssh terminal :P
<mac9416> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Typos_King> CalmvsKhaos:    use somethign like xarchive or 7zip package :)
<Pupuser402> hi all
<Jon-> Tom22: It looks like somehow EVERYTHING related to gdm got nuked, including your network manager and everything
<Tom22> Jon- what can I do ? :(
<Resistol> histo, The story goes like this:  1 drive with fubared Vista...  I shrank it and made two partitions.  I had broken vista, but could not install ubuntu (no video after i asked it to start without making changes), so i put on win 7.  That worked fine, but then I removed the old partition and grew win 7 to fill the drive.  Now I'm getting this error...
<nicole> so its impossible for virus to run in ubuntu
<Typos_King> CalmvsKhaos:    sudo apt-get install p7zip-full xarchive;
<Pupuser402> i got a ??  about ubuntu and dial up
<Mixxit> viruses are just software
<histo> Resistol: you getting the error booting windows 7?
<Resistol> ya
<histo> !grub | Resistol
<ubottu> Resistol: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Sebas[Away]> Well, what else would viruses be?
<Lonely-Troll> Sebas[Away] SARS?
<Jon-> Tom22: Find someone more quallified than me. lol  I can try to help though. I am newer to Ubuntu too
<histo> Resistol: are you trying to dualboot windows 7 and ubuntu?
<Sebas[Away]> Haha
<Akkernight> Typos_King, well it worked to boot my Ubuntu back, but now what do I do to be able to choose between Ubuntu and WinXP?
<Lonely-Troll> Sebas[Away] A2N1?
<Pupuser402> mom has ubuntu and dialup but it aint seeing her card so she cant get on internet anything i can do to fix it?
<Sebasman2> I JUST LOST THE GAME
<kremlon> hi.... i know how to move a directory's  contents into another directiory like this: mv /dir/subdir/* /dir/subdir   but how do i just move the full directory into another directory?
<Tom22> Jon- Think that its worth just re-installing?
<Typos_King> hehe
<Trek> !ot | Sebasman2 / Lonely-Troll
<ubottu> Sebasman2 / Lonely-Troll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lonely-Troll> Sebasman2 What a shame..
<Jon-> Tom22: Try sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<histo> Tom22: why not try to move your .gconf folder ?  lik boot up and then mv .gconf .gconf_old    log out and log back in see if its fixed if so you know its some setting in gconf
<Resistol> histo, i would love to, but i can' get ubuntu on the computer... and now i can't even get win 7 to boot
<Resistol> maybe i can get ubuntu on using wubi, but only after i get win7 to boot
<Trek> Resistol: hardware failure?
<trinikrono> rip windows 7
<IdleOne> !dialup | Pupuser402
<ubottu> Pupuser402: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Typos_King> Akkernight:    now in ubuntu, mount the xp partition, I don't think it needs to be mountted, but anyway, mount it,  delete the grub.cfg and recreate it -> sudo rm /boot/grub/grub.cfg;sudo update-grub;
<Tom22> Jon- How would I go about doing that?
<histo> Resistol: ahh so windows 7 boot loader is fubar'd.  Try booting the 7 cd and see if they have a fixmbr option like xp/vista etc...
<Pupuser402> ok thank you
<Resistol> Trek, no the hard drive is fine.  the boot manager is just confused apparently - after changing from sda2 to sda1, it's freaking out
<kremlon>  hi.... i know how to move a directory's  contents into another directiory like this: mv /dir/subdir/* /dir/subdir   but how do i just move the full directory into another directory?
<Tom22> histo how would i go about doing that?
<Jon-> Tom22: Do you have xterm open?
<Akkernight> Typos_King, how was it I mounted a partition?
<Resistol> histo, I've tried everything on http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD
<Trek> Resistol, reinstall the bootloader, get SuperGrubDisk or whatever its called
<Tom22> Jon- Unfortunately not, Its just 1 computer, every time I need to re-boot.
<Trek> !grub | Resistol
<ubottu> Resistol: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Typos_King> Akkernight:    in ubuntu, you can do it through the menus, in the file manager
<Jon-> Tom22: Damnit. No other PCs hmm?
<histo> Trek: he's running wubi inside of 7
<histo> Resistol: hold up let me find you direcitons
<Resistol> Trek, could i use grub to load windows instead of windows boot loader?
<Resistol> or would grub just point to the windows loader?
<swordz> histo - there may be no errors but it's also not downloading any packages
<Akkernight> Typos_King, oh that..
<Trek> Resistol: I use GRUB just to switch from XP and 7 :P  but you might consider waiting for histo to find you instructions for reloading the windows boot loader
<Tom22> Jon- Not thats working, nope :(
<Zenker> does anyone know what size the skydome image for compiz that will not be stretched to fit?
<Jon-> Tom22: Ugh. Hold on.
<Trek> Resistol: or let me see what my technicians repair CD has for repairing the MBR
<Tom22> Jon- I'm wondering whether to just do a re-format? this seems alot of trouble :(
<Trek> Resistol: if it has a repair tool for MBR, then I'll refer you to a downloader for the ISO ;P
<Jon-> Guys - Tom22 has lost all of his GNOME related packages including GDM. He has to reboot to access xterm. Where can I find a list of all of these packages for him? I don't want him to get screwed here, he's new to Ubuntu. Someone with more qualification than me, please help.
<Zenker> that is, when the animate option is turned on?
<Akkernight> Typos_King, awesome, it found windows, now to try again
<histo> Tom22: boot to the linux box then in xterm run the command mv .gconf .gconf_old  then sudo reboot
<histo> Tom22: or hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get a virtual console and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   then log back in see fi you get a gnome desktop
<histo> Tom22: ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back to X if need be if it doesn't auto switch
<histo> Resistol: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<histo> Resistol: that will allow you to get windows 7 to boot then you'll have to look at fixing wubi. I don't think it installs grub it just modifies windows bootloader
<FloodBot2> histo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_lenz123> ..
<chris_lenz123> ..
<chris_lenz123> ..
<histo> Resistol: that will allow you to get windows 7 to boot then you'll have to look at fixing wubi. I don't think it installs grub it just modifies windows bootloader
<histo> Resistol: wth it didn't post the link hold up
<histo> Resistol: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<histo> Tom22: no its not you can see if its a configuration issue like I explained
<Resistol> histo, i've already done that and more (the link I posted:  http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD )
<tuxuser___> hal: thank you
<histo> Tom22: boot to linux and when you get to the xterm just mv .gconf .gconf_old  then restart X..  Hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jon-> histo: I think he sees his GDM now but doesn't have network manager installed [ie all GNOME packages got nuked when he lost GDM]
<Jon-> Tom22: Do you get GNOME when you boot now or still only xterm?
<Tom22> histo ok, let me somehow write that down
<histo> Jon-: no his session is jacked and he lost gnome loading its loading just failsafe X with xterm
<Tom22> Jon- XTERM. No gnome
<GSwindle76> Hello, im having problems with my ssh keep getting timed out, but i was able to get in once and timed out a short time later..
<histo> Jon-: Tom22 he just has to figure out how to delete the session settings and restart gdm
<zvacet> Tom22:  sudo aptitude install gdm
<histo> zvacet: he has gdm
<Typos_King> Tom22:    tried doing a fsck or e2fsck -c on it?
<Lonely-Troll> Hello, again :)
<Jon-> Tom22: You can follow histos advice above
<zvacet> histo:  sorry didn´t know that
<Lonely-Troll> Tom22: You can follow the white rabbit!
<histo> Tom22: let me do some more reading hold up
<Tom22> Ok Jon- :) thank you for all your help :)
<Tom22> Typos_King what is that?
<tuxuser___> GSwindle76: does it timeout when you don't type for a while or in the middle of an active session (i.e. while you're working it suddenly timeouts) ?
<histo> Tom22: I know there is a better way to do this let me find it
<Jon-> Tom22: Hit me up if it didn't work and histo is unavailable.
<Tom22> Jon- Okay thanks :)
<GSwindle76> tuxuser__: no when i try to log on
<Typos_King> Tom22:    filesystem checker, usually if something went south on the last session and say, there are crosslinked files or something is picked  up off, it may drop you to a recovery console, or do a quick 'fsck', but you can do one from a live-cd
<Tom22> histo okay
<Tom22> Typos_King okay :P I would need help with that though, I'm a bit too notivice :(
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: do you have control over the ssh server ?
<GSwindle76> yes
<Typos_King> Tom22:    e2fsck -c /dev/DEVHERE; is usually to do a full surface scan and disk check
<Resistol> i gotta run... if anyone thinks of anything Please let me know!!!  Thx
<Zenker> can someone tell me what size an image needs to be for the skydome to where when animate is on the image will not be stretched at all?
<histo> Tom22: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: any kind of firewall on that server ?
<histo> Tom22: should let you select the default sessino from failsafe to gnome
<lol> =S
<histo> Tom22: also there maybe a .dmrc file in your home
<GSwindle76> tuxuser: its from mint through a router to mint..
<histo> Tom22: but the dpkg-reconfigure should get you what you want
<GSwindle76> does mint install a firewall?
<Mechdave> G'day all, anyone know why gpsbabel can no longer access the usb ports on a garmin gps any more? Something to do with the deprecation of plugdev?
<Tom22> okay histo
<GSwindle76> i can ping the server
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: Good, but you should nmap the server, at least on port 22.
<progre55> hi ppl! how do you recursively delete certain directories on a terminal (I guess using "find")? For instance, I want to delete all the .svn/ dirs from a project..
<GSwindle76> nmap?
<Tom22> histo, I will try this now. If it doesn't work, I need to go to bed, early start tomorrow morning. So thank you very much for the help :D
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: nmap -p 22 <server_ip> (if I remember correctly)
<sandra> olaa
<Nollog> Can one edit a connection to an ftp in "my places" or must one create a new one each time?
<Typos_King> progre55:    rm -fr .svn
<maco> progre55: could do it that way, but i think you want "svn export"
<maco> Typos_King: .svn exists within every directory, so no
<Guest92792> does any know how to scan for windows viruses on linux system, caue i'm using a dual boot system and got a nasty virus on my windows parttion =S
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: nmap is a port scanner; you give it an ip and i tells you what ports are open, closed or firewalled on that host.
<GSwindle76> okay on the server?
<sandra> olaa
<Guest92792> nmap is more like a hacking tool lol
<maco> progre55: the find way would be:  for i in $(find . -name .svn) ; do rm -rf $i ; done
<maco> progre55: i think
<nowimproved> Anyone use the ps3 eye as a webcam in linux with flash?
<Typos_King> ...mmmhmm didn't see that one
<repo_man> !es sandra
<progre55> maco: just type "svn export"? but I dont want to remove it from the svn repos from the server
<repo_man> !es | sandra
<ubottu> sandra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: no, you should run it from the client to the server
<sandra> olaaç
<maco> progre55: it wont remove it from the servers, itll export a directory that's "clean"
<Guest92792> does any know how to scan for windows viruses on linux system, caue i'm using a dual boot system and got a nasty virus on my windows parttion =S
<sandra> illo kien ere el k a ixo es sandra
<Typos_King> lol
<zvacet> !antivirus | Guest92792
<ubottu> Guest92792: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<progre55> maco: thanks man, let me try the find way first =)
<progre55> maco: appreciate
<GSwindle76> It says its open
<sandra> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<histo> Tom22: np
<repo_man> Guest92792: the safest thing would be to get rid of the windows partition entirely
<sandra> illo
<Typos_King> Guest92792:    malicious code for win32 usually will only target win32 systems, there's a probability of 0 it affected the *nix partition
<sandra> illoooooooooooo
<progre55> maco: awesome, it worked =) thanks man
<komies> I'm having what is probably an easily fixable problem, but I've googled it to no avail. On my upper taskbar where programs/places/etc usually is... all those menus are gone. How do I put them back?
<arand> !es | sandra
<ubottu> sandra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<histo> Tom22: also is autologin enabled?
<Guest92792> I know
<maco> progre55: no problem
<zvacet> sandra:  say it in English please
<repo_man> Guest92792: well if you give me access to your computer i can attempt to get rid of the virus for you
<Typos_King> Guest92792:    soooo, why bother checking for what you won't find?
<Guest92792> I'm trying to get rid of the virus on my windows partition =/ (dual system for the win) ;p
<sandra> nosee
<histo> komies: is the panel still there?
<sandra> inglis
<Guest92792> and lol repo man =X
<sandra> español
<LIPS> Guest92792, lol we're not going to help you with that.
<Guest92792> =-(
<komies> the panel as in the entire bar? yes, that's still there, along with everything else, it's just the dropdowns that are missing
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     ohhh get rid of the win32 partition virus while mounted in *nix?
<GSwindle76> tuxuser: nmap says the port is open.
<sunkoo> please tell me the opendns's ip address  thx
<Guest92792> yea kind of xD
<sandra> savei avla en españo
<sandra> olii
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     what about using a win32 live-cd? no good? and running an antivirus from a mounted usb?
<histo> komies: ahh okay hold up let me see
<sandra> come polla andaa
<Guest92792> Just using a viruscanner on linux to get rid of a windows virus
<komies> thanks, I appreciate it histo :)
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: well, if you have access to that server, you should have a look at sshd logs, at least try to restart the sshd daemon...
<repo_man> sandra: vete a la mierda, también su país es una mierda
<Guest92792> don't have 1 that's the whole point =-(
<tuxuser> Guest92792: clamav
<sunkoo> who can  tell me openDNS  ip thx
<Guest92792> alreayd tried that
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     what if you can get one? an .iso you can burn
<axisys_> i am getting this "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting" on karmic w/2.6.31-20 kernel
<tuxuser> Guest92792: and ?
<histo> komies: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<sandra> reo_man kien ere illo save a abla en español¿?
<tuxuser> Guest92792: I mean, did it find the virus ?
<Guest92792> tried to scan the /media where the C+D windows disc usually loacted
<Guest92792> but I won't work =X
<komies> thanks histo :)
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     what if you can get one? an .iso you can burn
<Typos_King> !es | sandra
<ubottu> sandra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<axisys_> it looks already reported in 2009
<tuxuser> Guest92792: what do you mean ?
<axisys_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/352150
<Mechdave> Any GPSbabel experts around? I am having an access denied problem with usb:0, any pointers now that plugdev is deprecated?
<histo> komies: basically three commands
<arand> Guest92792: Since there are no real good (clamav, no, i.m.o.) tools for scanning for win viruses installable easily in ubuntu, I'd go for something like: http://www.f-secure.com/en_EMEA/security/security-lab/tools-and-services/rescue-cd/ (or equivalent for your favourite av vendor..)
<axisys_> should i replace network-manager w/ wicd ?
<Zenker> sandra Por favor vaya a utilizar y el traductor de esa manera todavía podemos ayudarle a
<Zenker> http://translate.google.com/
<GSwindle76> tuxuser: okay ill take a look
<Guest92792> btw Is it possible to get a file on USB while using a Linux distribution
<histo> komies: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/apnel  then rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel then pkill gnome-panel
<Guest92792> ?
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: sorry I can't be more specific. That's what I'd do given the info you provided... HTH
<trinikrono> of course
<trinikrono> just stick in the usb
<histo> Guest92792: yes
<Guest92792> If that's possible then i could mount a virusscanner to scan ^^
<Shazbutts> mount the USB and drag n' drop...
<histo> Guest92792: you just plug in the usb stick
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     if you know where the file is and what it's, yes, but most likely the virus already has a backup and who knows where they may be
<histo> Guest92792: yes then you can use clamav to scan the stick
<komies> histo: that fixed it. Thanks so much :)
<Guest92792> alreayd did taht but nothign happened =X
<histo> komies: np
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     or even what names they'd be
<trinikrono> wai for it jump up
<Guest92792> um.. I don't get it =X
<trinikrono> it would open in a window
<histo> Guest92792: plug int he usb thumb drive and lsusb
<histo> Guest92792: see if its showing up
<Guest92792> let me try
<tuxuser> Guest92792: scanning a usb stick with an antivirus is going to shorten its life...
<tuxuser> Guest92792: (wearing)
<Guest92792> lol
<GSwindle76> tuxuser: where would i find the ssh logs? i restarted and i still have the same problem
<Guest92792> No yo're misunderstand  I mean get a viruscanner, live disc on usb stick
<nowimproved> I'm using flash version 10.1, with the ps eye, and it detects the camera, but it shows nothing, any idea?
<Guest92792> with linux
<histo> Guest92792: yeah you can install ubuntu to the usb drive and add clamav to it
<Guest92792> + nothing happened
<bigtom21485> I need help with my sound on my laptop
<Guest92792> how i do that?
<histo> Guest92792: You want to boot a distro off of the usb then scan the local drive right?
<Guest92792> +I don't have a ubuntu ditro either =X
<IdleOne>  so I need to delete a large number of files. 80 or so gigs and I am wondering is there any reason why I wouldn't just select them all and delete?
<Guest92792> YEs lol
<histo> !usb | Guest92792
<histo> Guest92792: follow the second link for a persistant install on usb
<Guest92792> bash: !usb: event not found
<histo> Guest92792: wait for ubottu to say what it says
<arand> Guest92792: I think the easiest would be to go for the liveCD I referenced. (And this really is more appropriate for ##windows channel...)
<Typos_King> lol
<metalf8801> Guest92792 BitDefender makes a better Anti-virus scanner for Linux that's free to use but its not open source like Clamav
<histo> arand: not really he wants ubuntu off usb to scan for viruses
<histo> what happened to ubottu
<kaolbrec> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> !usb > Guest92792
<Guest92792> Yea somehow I always get virus on my windows OS =X
<ubottu> Guest92792, please see my private message
<kaolbrec> I don't know, but that's the link he wants
<arand> histo: Yes, but I would never reccomend anyone to use clamav for it.
<histo> Guest92792: there you go check the pm from ubottu
<Guest92792> so a usb mount would be handy
<Guest92792> :P
<Guest92792> alright
<histo> Guest92792: or you can run linux then you won't get viruses
<histo> !virus | Guest92792
<ubottu> Guest92792: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: /var/log/auth.log
<sickly> can someone tell me how to mount exFat in ubuntu?
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     it happens, the issue is, you need to keep some healthy/good image of your system, for when something like this happens, preferably a current-system image
<sickly> or if u can>
<metalf8801> Ubuntu 9.10 won't turnoff its stops at
<metalf8801> deactivating swap...
<metalf8801> and doesn't do anything (this is not a Wubi install) any ideas?
<tuxuser> metalf8801: try booting into recovery mode and shutdown from that, and see what the logs tell you...
<histo> Guest92792: here are some options for which antivirus apps are avialible https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<GSwindle76> tuxuser: okay i can login via localhost ( ssh -v local host ) im running it on port 22 the logs see the attempted connection from my client. any other ideas?
<lkvv> irc://irc.synirc.net
<Guest92792> alreayd saw that page but thanks anyways ^__^
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: while you keep watching the logs, try to log in from the other computer, that's what I'd do.
<GSwindle76> tuxuser: i was able to log in once for a few seconds today then it timed out...btw
<GSwindle76> i did
<histo> GSwindle76: firewall issue?
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     what about using a win32 live-cd? no good? and running an antivirus from a mounted usb?
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: to check for firewall rules: iptables -v -n -L
<metalf8801> tuxuser ok ill try that now
<metalf8801> thanks
<GSwindle76> i see nothing on the tables... going to google
<histo> GSwindle76: so what is the problem yuou an ssh from the network tot he box but you can ssh localhostj?
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: you mean policy Accept and no rules ?
<Guest92792> already told ya don't have a win live cd or antivirus mounted on a usb =X
<nowimproved> GSwindle76, good luck sifting through the mindfields of useless information
<histo> GSwindle76: you might want to check with the mint people
<Guest92792> that's why I asked if thre was a way to get a AV on a USB stick using linux
<GSwindle76> i keep timing out while tring to login to ssh... i can ping the server but i cant log in
<GSwindle76> and the server sees me trying to connect
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: post sshd lines in auth.log and output of iptables -v -n -L
<histo> Guest92792: yes you can thats why I gave you directions for getting ubuntu on a usb stick then you can add an antivirus software to it to scan the windows drive
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     what if you can get one? an .iso you can burn
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     no?
<GSwindle76> okay sec
<Guest92792> DOn't get t =S
<Guest92792> I 'm kind of newbie with linux =X
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     if you had a live win32 cd, would you use it?
<Appetite> What is the best way to add a script to startup?
<GSwindle76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399023/
<GSwindle76> i also put in there tcpdump
<Guest92792> ofcourse I would lol
<Typos_King> Appetite:   DM session startup, bootup startup, window manager startup, bash startup?
<soreau> Appetite: depends if the script needs root permissions or should be ran as user
<Guest92792> I think to format my C:/ and reinstall everything again >..<
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     do you have a burner?   a cdrw
<Mixxit> i gotta shoot thank you all for your help i'm cooking
<Guest92792> thinking*
<Guest92792> Yes I do
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     and a blank cd
<Guest92792> lots of them =p
<Appetite> soreau: it doesn' NEED root permission, but i want it to start when the computer does (like apache2, mysqld, etc)
<histo> GSwindle76: you need to accept the rsa key did you get a prompt for that you aren't answering on the client?
<Guest92792> + root to =p
<webereinc> Anyone help with Squirrelmail plugin
<lukus> hi - should the lucid beta be available yet?
<lukus> when i do a dist-upgrade i get nothing
<lukus> should I change any repos?
<soreau> Appetite: If it does not need to be run as root, you can put it in your session startup in sys>prefs
<nuki_> Anyone here familiar with Adito?
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: ok, no firewall prob I see. But is the log referred to when you tried to connect with ssh from the client pc ?
<GSwindle76> no i thought i had that all set up
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airtonix> !lucid | lukus
<ubottu> lukus: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<GSwindle76> thats the server side want the client side?
<airtonix> !who > GSwindle76
<lukus> airtonix, well .. thx
<ubottu> GSwindle76, please see my private message
<blackmamba> does anyone here do online schooling through a framework called D2L (desire2learn)
<webereinc> Anyone know why Squirrelmail plugin for view_unsafe_images shows no options page?
<airtonix> blackmamba, what is your real question
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: I ask because I see "Accepted password for greg from 192.168.0.101 port 58503 ssh2"
<airtonix> !anyone > blackmamba
<ubottu> blackmamba, please see my private message
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     http://www.hirensbootcd.net/   <--- I use the 10.1, dunno on the 10.2, the 10.1 works very well, it has bunches of apps among there antiviruses too I think, not sure how updated, but you can get other 'portable' AV from http://www.portablefreeware.com/all.php   which do not require any install and will run from a usb
<blackmamba> airstrike, wondring if there is a way to get the webpages to load faster
<Guest92792> ok let me check
<GSwindle76> tuxuser: yes thats from the server side
<airtonix> blackmamba, talked the it staff at the school yet ?
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: and then only desktop-logl lines
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     and you can burn that in ubuntu :P~
<linxeh> blackmamba: I'm in the UK. nobody seems to have a desire to learn or do anything - they just want everything given to them for nothing :(
<blackmamba> yes none of them use linux
<Guest92792> ^__^
<blackmamba> plus the system wasnt designed by them
<airtonix> blackmamba, it doesnt matter... because you havent determined if the server is being traffic shaped on purpose.
<GSwindle76> what do you need from the client
<blackmamba> il give u n exampe of how long it takes to lead the webapge
#ubuntu 2011-03-14
<MeanEYE> am about to go to bed, ask at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kilian]> is there a more offical chan with some developers and communitymanagers of *buntu ?
<joeb_> arand- ubuntu 10.10 is squeeze ?
<MeanEYE> Kilian]: #ayantana?
<MeanEYE> ayatana*
<arand> joeb_: No, ubuntu versions don't corelate to debian stable versions, they are synced from unstable/testing independently.
<hiexpo> josh_, http://pastebin.com/6TMEZZL9
<Kilian]> MeanEYE: thx
<jethrot> will someone test my linux console editor on their system?
<MeanEYE> Kilian]: that's where you can discuss newer features and stuff like that... btu am not sure how many ubuntu developers are there
<RubenAlonzo> has anyone seen the old video of Yellow Ledbetter's misheard lyrics? damn im old or something cause i just saw it and its funny as heckk.
<Kilian]> MeanEYE: i only need one guy u can explain how to add a repository via oneclickbutton
<MeanEYE> Kilian]: what's one click button?
<Kilian]> MeanEYE: http://www.unknown-horizons.org/download/linux/
<Kilian]> the one-click install link
<Kilian]> ican only install packages but not add an repository
<Kilian]> doesnt found any official information about that
<RubenAlonzo> Does anyone know how to adjust sensitivity of netbook little trackpad thing right above the click bar, its used to navigate about like a mouse but mine seems a bit overly sensitive to me and i would like to adjust it?
<shcherbak> jethrot: Where is code?
<Kilian]> only some bloags saying there is a whitelist, where your repository have to be added
<RubenAlonzo> Also can anyone recoomend a good easy to use backup utility please?
<Kilian]> MeanEYE: its any apturl button
<Kilian]> RubenAlonzo: git
<ExplodingPiglets> how do I install minecraft?
<RubenAlonzo> Kilian]: just git? thats the name?
<MeanEYE> Kilian]: I think that's security feature... what would happen if you could trick users in installing custom ppa that would provide faulty packages?
<Kilian]> or did you mean for personal files ?
<ExplodingPiglets> I downloaded it but I have no idea how to install it
<Jeruvy> !backup | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<electronplusplus> jk
<Kilian]> MeanEYE: there are linksk in the net who can add a repository, so there have to be a whitelist ;)
<RubenAlonzo> thanks all, be back after i search it out to compare ease of use and get it going.
<Lint01> how to get f..king metacity to start by itself&
<jethrot> shcherbak: on sourceforge
<jethrot> https://sourceforge.net/projects/fed/files/
<jethrot> http://sourceforge.net/projects/fed/files/
<josh_> hiexpo: eh =s The url's failing make sense, but  a look online suggests to maybe try changing sources in system/admin/software sources in the menu. That might be moot though.
<jethrot> sorry no s
<cryptodira> i foolishly upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04.2..... is it possible to revert to 10.04.2 WITHOUT having to format?  10.10 amd/64
<josh_> hiexpo: also, some people say trying to update through aptitude.
<Kilian]> MeanEYE: and my question is where is the whitelist and who is maintaining it
<Lint01> cryptodira, not with apt-*
<[thor]> Has there been an app created to set the theme on the GDM Greeter screen? The application in the software center ( gdmsetup ) does not seem to work, nor does a suggested application downloaded from launchpad ( gdm2setup ).
<Jeruvy> cryptodira: there is no easy direct path.  Most would suggest just reinstalling.
<MeanEYE> Kilian]: no clue, and that's the scary part
<MeanEYE> atm in ubuntu my guess would be it's just ubuntu repository
<Polah> Is there a way to automatically shift icons on panels to one side? So they all stack up neatly?
<Kilian]> MeanEYE: any idea where i can get the information ?
<grusum> cryptodira, why do u say "foolishly" - what's wrong with 10.10?
<cryptodira> Lint01, figured that... thanks
<OvermindDL2> So who here knows about upstart?
<cryptodira> Jeruvy, ok, thanks
<Jeruvy> Polah: right click on the icon, unlock then move where youlike.
<OvermindDL2> I am trying to make a new job, goes very well right now, however how do I have it respond to more events without, say, creating a new .conf file for ever single possible event?
<Sean93> I'm about to write a series of long commands and I would like to do it in the terminal because I like to tab the end of file names. but i dont want to hit enter bby accident. what im asking is is there a way to prevent my terminal from being able to execute commands for a while or is there some what to tab the end of file names in a text editor?
<Polah> Jeruvy: I know I can do that, I want to automatically stack them so they're neatly together
<cryptodira> grusum, in my case... amd64... flash, wireless, sd card reader, a functional boot method image viewer and a few other items are Broken.
<Jeruvy> Polah: no idea sorry.
<tjiggi_fo> hiexpo, most of them are source archives so unnecessary unless you'll be building from source or doing development coding
<hiexpo> josh_, yes i understand the getdebs are down but the hash nismatch makes no sense and it has been working fine until yesturday
<OvermindDL2> In old SysV scripts I could make as many 'commands' as I wanted easily, how do you do that in upstart?
<hiexpo> tjiggi_fo, i do build a lot from source
<grusum> cryptodira, I had the same prob on my Lenova S10 netbook but worked them out . . .
<josh_> hiexpo: one of the (old) posts I saw suggests the us servers were down at the time. What does aptitude update yield (do you have aptitude)?
<grusum> cryptodira, using the 32 bit Ubuntu 10.10
<josh_> hiexpo: or does apt just keep aptitude from working? :(
<hiexpo> josh_, let me see
<arand> Sean93: http://www.fuzz.dk/software/vim/filename_completion maybe?
<cryptodira> grusum, update manager reports: nothing to update.  the ati drivers, while on the hd are not activatable, the boot is a nightmare of choosing one of the 3 recovery choices... and powering down just as it completes... then rebooting and choosing the same kernel normally....
<victor__> hola
<Polah> Jeruvy: I found that if I right click then move I can slide them up against ones that are already locked to get them as close together as possible
<cryptodira> grusum, 64 bit amd here, ,,,  the sd card reader worked flawlessly under 10.04... now it is NOT even seen
<grusum> cryptodira, sorry ur having probs - I wish u well.
<hiexpo> josh_, aptitude works
<cryptodira> grusum, me too.... Thanks!
<josh_> hiexpo: WEIRD, heh. At least that works. if aptitude doesn't complain, maybe it 'fixed' the problem (but probably not).
<cryptodira> booting the 10.04 cd results in little square boxes in place of fonts.... how can i fix this so that i can reinstall 10.04 ?
 * dannyLopez68 cena
<hiexpo> josh_, no it didn't fix it and yes that is wierd
<MeanEYE> Kilian]: not really
<jethrot> will someone test my linux console editor on their system?
<MeanEYE> jethrot: mail it to me meaneye.rcf et gmail
<MeanEYE> jethrot: I'll try it tmw
<Sean93> arand, i use gedit, forgot to mention that
<josh_> hiexpo: did 'system/admin/software sources' have the main sources? Give me a second as I fire mine up, that way I have an idea as to what to help with.
<hiexpo> why is aptitude working and not apt josh_
<MeanEYE> hiexpo: aptitude has better package resolving abilities maybe because of that
<cryptodira> booting the 10.04 cd results in little square boxes in place of alpha/numeric.... how can i fix this so that i can reinstall 10.04 ?
<josh_> hiexpo: I 'onno. =s
<kioku> hey ubuntu's, i need help installing distribution version 10.04 onto a Toshiba Sattelite and i am having a realy hard time.
<kioku> it currently runs windows xp, and i have tried 3 times to install it through the cd
<Rummage> kioku: I have one of those, what's the issue?
<josh_> hiexpo: I (finally) got software sources up. on the first tab is the 'Download from' selector. If you're like me and have it set to 'Server for United States', maybe changing it to main server could help.
<kioku> it goes all the way through till the end of the installation, and then it tells me "permission denied"
<Rummage> Okay, can you boot the LiveCD?
<kioku> when i reboot, it gives be the keyboard looking icon "=" the person with the circle around it, and never moves from there.
<Rummage> O_o
<Rummage> That shouldn't happen, to say the least.
<kioku> well, the part where it says "permission denied" is where the cd is in the drive, and i try to install inside windows.
<cryptodira> Rummage, would you happen to be running amd64 on your satellite?  if so, I have a few questions when you are done helping kioku.
<Rummage> I'd suggest booting the CD itself.
<kioku> and when i reboot, it gives me those weird icons at the bottom of the screen, and has a dark purple background.
<Rummage> cryptodira: My answers will mostly be *FACEDESK*, but sure.
<Rummage> kioku: That's the options screen. It should automagically try to boot from that, but if it isn't that suggests there's some underlying issues.
<kioku> i changed the boot bios to where it boots from the cd, and that is where it gives me the weird icons
<cryptodira> Rummage, :) thanks, i will watch how kioku works out.
<kioku> yeah, it gives me the purple screen with the two icons on the bottom and nothing else. It just stops from there.
<Rummage> Okay. Suggestion: When you get to that screen, hit a button and it should bring you to an options menu.
<kioku> what button?
<Rummage> Any.
<kioku> i did
<Rummage> Except the power one :|
<Rummage> It doesn't give you the options menu?
<kioku> i tried all the function keys, enter, space, some letter keys, esc, and others.
<kioku> nope, nothing.
<kioku> it doesn't even give me a cursor
<Rummage> Huh. Now that's pretty interesting. That suggests there is something really fundamentally wrong.
<cryptodira> kioku, did you verify the hash on the cd?
<kioku> hash?
<Rummage> kioku: It's the value given to the CD image which proves it's correctly downloaded.
<kioku> im tech savvy, but not THAT tech savvy
<kioku> lol
<kioku> im not sure
<kioku> how would i do that
<Rummage> However, this doesn't help you if you have a really bad CD Burner.
<kioku> well, no.
<kioku> i didn't download it
<kioku> it was a mailed in cd
<Rummage> Huh. Those are almost guaranteed to be solid.
<kioku> 10.04 LTS
<kioku> yeah, i used it on my DELL inspiron, and it worked perfectly.
<Rummage> But it doesn't work on your satellite?
<kioku> so it is definitely not the cd
<kioku> nope
<kioku> it doesn't work on the satellite.
<Rummage> Okay. Do you know if your satellite is the right architecture?
<kioku> i have no idea
<Rummage> E.g. using an AMD64 cd with a 64-bit satellite
<kioku> oh, like does it meet the requirements?
<Rummage> It doesn't stop you from proceeding in most cases, of course, I accidentally installed 32b Ubuntu on a 64b system once.
<jasa> You know i was watching the BBC News on the satellite side and the translator person doing japanese into english takes all the attention by the way she speaks, rather uncertain of what to say.
<Rummage> Meh, I'm probably barking up the wrong tree.
<Rummage> My first instinct is to back up all the useful data from the laptop and hard format the disc.
<kioku> i did that already
<Rummage> Which is somewhat overkill.
<kioku> i have a 1 TB
<kioku> External HD
<Rummage> Same here, actually.
<kioku> and everything is on there already
<kioku> if i can, i would, delete everything, and insert the cd.
<Rummage> Interesting. So is there anything that boots on the satellite?
<kioku> well, all i have is this ubuntu cd 10.04, but other than that, Windows XP is on it right now.
<kioku> Service Pack 3
<kioku> 2002 version
<Rummage> So XP boots?
<jasa> 10.10 and Win7 dual booting, going to swap Ubuntu into new OpenSUSE release.
<kioku> what do you suggest i do Rummage?
<jasa> Slight issue was with the hard drive side of putting some type of dirty bit on windows partition and had to edit registery so it won't scan drive during booting Win7.
<Rummage> The thing that gets me is that "permission denied" - You get that within XP when installing Ubuntu to a different partition?
<Mitchell4500> Hello. I have 2 server machinces in my house right now and Im running a small webhosting bissiness and im going to be adding another machine and I was thinking of ubuntu. Anyone have some good tips?
<kioku> well, no. I get that when i try to install it seperately from inside windows.
<Rummage> Mitchell: Ubuntu Server pretty much covers all your needs. That or go to a server specific distro.
<MnCC> is there a way to open a taskmanager when a process fails (like in windows) ?
<kioku> what i want to do, is just replace windows with ubuntu though.
<kioku> i don't want to dual boot
<Rummage> kioku: That is actually what I asked. Hm.
<cryptodira> Rummage, it is interesting that kioku gets permission denied.... i am in a similar situation where when any choice from the choices screen (booting from cd) i get a hung cursor.
<Rummage> cryptodira: Did you give it like 5-10 minutes?
<Rummage> Seriously, it takes a balls-long time for it to even get to the Ubuntu (dot dot dot dot) splash screen on my satellite.
<cryptodira> Rummage, only 7 minutes... this is on the 10.10 cd on 10.10 installed.
<grendal_prime_> im trying to get inotifywait to do what i want...anyone have any experiece with it?
<grendal_prime_> it does what i want..then closes.  I guess i need to daemonize my script?
<safeWay> few days ago i did some command someone told me and now i can watch youtube videos in fullscreen
<Rummage> cryptodira: Okay, this is after the options screen?
<safeWay> how to enable it again?
<cryptodira> Rummage, i will give it more time.....  yes. after options
<Rummage> kioku: I am really not sure what to tell you.
<kioku> well, Rummage, i waited about a half an hour before i stopped it because i know that it shouldn't take that long.
<jasa> Rummage, slow booting ? You could just try taking the network service from starting during boot and add some quick thing start when desktop has came.
<Rummage> cryptodira: Okay, this time when you boot, I want you to open the options screen (hit a key at the keyboard/man screen), go to extra options, and select acpi=off, noapic, and nomodeset, then try booting.
<Rummage> jasa: on a LiveCD?
<jasa> Rummage, sorry i think i missed chat line or word from your side, yeah those can be slow.
<AlecUbuntuUser> heya guys, I just thought i'd ask as i can't get a yes/no answer, from the same year, I have an x-fi sound card, can one get the crystaliser to work? is it even posible.
<Rummage> cryptodira: That mostly tries to bypass your hard disk, operating on the assumption that it is what is causing the hang.
<shaowsad> holle
<Rummage> I'm suspicious of your hard disk because that is exactly what went wrong on mine.
<jasa> AlecUbuntuUser, i think the crystaliser is software made thing, so it would require coders add familiar functionality and name it into something.
<cryptodira> Rummage, booting 10.10 from the HD, give me 3 kernel options with recovery mode for each....none of which boot without choosing a recovery option first... and powering down just as soon as the last script runs... then rebooting and choosing that kernel...the kicker, is that it is NEVER the same kernel that works 2 times in a row...    in regards to your last 2 comments, i made note of them and will try that approach.
<AlecUbuntuUser> Jasa, could you point me in the direction of something like.... a graphic equaliser for ubuntu 10.10 x64 please? alot of google results are out-datad; seems Alsa is new
<Rummage> cryptodira: That REALLY sounds like your hard disk. Shifting errors suggests read errors on the disc.
<AlecUbuntuUser> cryptodira: can you put a live cd mount the drive then do "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" remove splash and quiet from the arguments of boot, then see where it stops
<AlecUbuntuUser> this will provide some idea at least.
<jasa> AlecUbuntuUser, it was on before i went reading some claim of it's software made thing while i was looking drivers for x-fi, don't use the x-fi currently and not sure of functionality today.
<redduck666> where is good place to get support for ec2? no idea why it seems to failing to create an AMI, closest i got was extra dangling EBS volumne, but that doesn't seem to be my case http://dpaste.com/498027/ . any ideas what am i doing wrong?
<josh_> AlecUbuntuUser: I know you said graphical.. for Alsa I use alsamixer :) I just saw that going by though and haven't been following the convo. Maybe helps?
<illmortal> sweet... Ubuntu 10.10 recognized my Razor keyboard haha
<AlecUbuntuUser> I know about alsamixer, my old card was an Audigy 4, that had base and treble sliders, this doesn't
<Rummage> cryptodira: Seriously, if and or when you manage to boot, ddrescue that entire partition.
<jasa> AlecUbuntuUser, if there is only 1 slider showing then it should be that your using pulseaudio daemon on top of alsa audio etc.
<redduck666> anyone?
<AlecUbuntuUser> jasa: i'm getting more then one slider, but they are volumes of different aspects
<intok> why is it impossible to take a screenshot of movie player/totem?
<AlecUbuntuUser> also generic: ( jasa ) 5.1 optical yay or nay?
<cryptodira> Rummage, i will certainly give that a try.... just an fyi: trying to boot the 10.04 disk on this 10.10 system results in little boxes in place of the alpha/numeric characters.... 10.10 has broken a bunch of stuff on this machine... i would like to go back to 10.04.2 if your suggestions fail.
<oh_noes> how do I allow a user to "sudo -u FOOBAR -i"  -- do I need to manually specify that command as a Cmnd_Alias
<aeon-ltd> intok: details? i can and have seen others do the same
<oh_noes> Or is there a nice way to say "allow USER to change to FOOBAR"
<Rummage> cryptodira: I don't know how to do that. This is just my experience. I am, in all honestly, currently still running a rescue operation on the hard disk. It's possible there's a consistent defect in satellites.
<jasa> AlecUbuntuUser, hard to say much into that, you could try or read from internet for ready answer.
<NCS_One> hi
<intok>  aeon-ltd when I try it replaces the image of the paused video with a zoomed in section of the middle of the frame, the rest of the screen is grabbed as normal
<jasa> AlecUbuntuUser, on alsa-project site there should be list if being updated what are the current capabilities using alsa.
<sabgenton> g redhat has chkconfig --list to see every services runlevel
<NCS_One> how can I kill the file manager window window? it stopped working
<sabgenton> how do I do this in debian/ubuntu?
<cryptodira> Rummage, there may indeed be some ubuntu related defects in these satellites... do you happen to have the backlite keyboard... and if so, does it work beyond POST?
<sabgenton> (g was a typo)
<AlecUbuntuUser> jasa: i'm not lazy, i've f*cked up two installatons trying to do this....
<aeon-ltd> intok: odd, keep asking and show the screenshot to the channel
<kioku> Rummage, i have some more information for my situation
<sabgenton> is there anyway to list runlevels of an app?
<jrib> !runlevel | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Rummage> cryptodira; No backlight keyboard.
<Rummage> kioku: Shoot
<jasa> AlecUbuntuUser, it should not be re-installation needed issue of, like if you want alsa, you could remove pulse daemon from starting and made sure application use alsa, add packages of libsdl1.2-alsa rather than pulse etc.
<jasa> AlecUbuntuUser, for making certain somewhat that pulse won't start there is option in /etc/pulse and some file for autospawn to "no" also just to make sure you could remove some packages that don't remove gnome-panel or gnome-session.
<sabgenton> jrib: ok but how do I see if a programs been update-rc.d ed?
<kioku> Rummage, http://pastebin.com/YZBiyJS9
<jrib> sabgenton: what do you want to accomplish exactly?  Most init scripts have been migrated over to upstart
<AlecUbuntuUser> jasa - copy and paste terminal extracts + sudo + from a dated source = irreprable damage
<jasa> AlecUbuntuUser, point me one.
<cryptodira> Rummage, mount /media is returning : can't find /media in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab   .... is that the incorrect command?
<kioku> Rummage, on the permission denied window, it asked me to look at that file.
<Rummage> cryptodira: That is most definitely not the whole command.
<sabgenton> jrib: if I had to go out of my way to do update-rc.d  foo default
<Rummage> mount goes like so: mount -options /sourcedevice /mountpoint/
<sabgenton> where do I see this change
<kioku> Rummage, are you looking at it?
<sabgenton> if I come back latter and can't remmber if I did it
<jrib> sabgenton: why do you keep referring to update-rc.d?
<Rummage> kioku: Yeah. Do you have any idea where the important lines are?
<cryptodira> Rummage, got it... grub.config says to NOT edit this file....
<Rummage> For instance, /media/ is generally a mountpoint, not a source device.
<kioku> Rummage, not to this, not really.
<jrib> sabgenton: you can check the status of the old sysv-init scripts using sysvrc-conf but as I keep repeating to you, scripts are migrating to use upstart, not sysv-init
<sabgenton> jrib: isn't that the defualt way to make a service come on at boot?
<jrib> sabgenton: no, that's the old way
<sabgenton> oh whats the new way?
<jrib> !upstart | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sabgenton> oh all making sence now
<sabgenton> great so I'm asking a nolonger suported  quesition
<Rummage> cryptodira: For instance, mounting my usb drive goes like so: mount -o /dev/sdd /media/USBNAME/
<Rummage> kioku: I'm reduced to google-is-my-friend territory.
<jasa> Yeah google most of the time works.
<Rummage> kioku: This looks VERY relevant to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1134058.html
<cryptodira> Rummage, got, made the changes... will be back eventually (i hope)  Thanks for your Help!
<Rummage> cryptodira: Good luck, I probably won't be here.
<jasa> And finally the same news and clips go for few days on, they should have send some own personel there on to get more updated news.
<Belial`> is there anyone here with a laptop using optimus and running the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Logan_> !anyone | Belial`
<ubottu> Belial`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sabgenton> jrib: sorry to be naive but how do I find if something is going to start on boot with upstart?
<Belial`> alright, i have a laptop that has optimus. when i enable the nvidia driver from restricted drivers, i reboot, but then x doesn't fire up. i get stuck in console. it tells me there's no device and no screen.
<jrib> sabgenton: read it's configuration file in /etc/init
<cn1209> hello.. How can I run applications without needing to type in sudo. I've tried adding the user to the root group...still no luck. Getting permission errors.
<kioku> Rummage, so it looks like WUBI isn't good for this computer?
<jrib> cn1209: you don't.  What do you want to do exactly and why?
<kioku> or, would i need to do an extra step that I am just not seeing?
<jasa> cn1209, "sudo su" gets thing into root area, so only one using of thing and it stays there.
<jrib> jasa: "sudo -i" is preferred to "sudo su"
<jasa> cn1209, but then again indeed when sudo is being done it does not ask confirmation for a while after, only use in longer usage.
<cn1209> jrib: I'm trying to run crashplan.com app to backup files offsite. The thing is when I run the app I have to run it as root ("sudo") and the I get errors when it tries to read the files. So I'm thinking the app is running as sudo and not the user that has full permissions to the files ("files are on an network storage")
<jrib> cn1209: then run it as the right user?
<cn1209> jrib: I mean the app seems to be running as root
<Rummage> kioku: I would think not, but it seems you can't boot from the CD directly, which eliminates the other option.
<cn1209> jrib: The app was installed using root. I guess I can reinstall it using my new user account.
<jrib> cn1209: well you made the statement that it needs to run as a certain user so I'm advising you based on that statement
<earthling_> Is there something like this in ubuntu?  http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/accessibility/snapto.mspx
<earthling_> mouse cursor goes to the dialogue button automatically
<jrib> earthling_: yes, there's a plug-in for compiz.  Ask #compiz about it
<jrib> earthling_: oh.  Thought you meant something else.  Ignore me.
<earthling_> ok, will check,thx
<earthling_> oh?
<jasa> earthling_, i really do hope there is no such functionality in Linux side at all.
<sabgenton> jrib: so for system v stuff that  isn't in /etc/init as upstart script  I can apt-get install sysvrc-conf ?
<earthling_> jasa, why?
<jrib> sabgenton: yes
<sabgenton> ok cool I feel beter now
<earthling_> it saves time, dragging the mouse cursor each time there is a dialog button
<sabgenton> jrib: I spose I should take down all my system v stuff and convert it to upstart
<jasa> earthling_, well sure, but they could actually just remove whole mouse actually and only allow users have "tab+space", tab into choice of Yes/No and press space to use the selected function.
<kioku> What would you suggest I do Rummage?
<earthling_> jasa, that would be neat too
<jasa> = )
<sabgenton> jrib: can't see the package to install it
<sabgenton> :(
<sabgenton>  sysvrc-conf
<jrib> sabgenton: sysv-rc-conf
<skullboy> open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<Jasonn> skullboy: whats your point?
<sabgenton> thx
<Jasonn> Anyone know of an XBMC alternative?
<skullboy> jasonn: i get that when i run fbset
<nullset1> uit
<genewitch> how do i change what is in $DISPLAY? it's stuck on my other computer's :10.0 and i need it to be on :0
<Jasonn> skullboy: I would start off my creating that directory ;)
<Rummage> kioku: Sorry, things went to hell for a minute. You need anything?
<Jasonn> skullboy: or run the command as sudo
<ironfoot495> hey where are you
<sabgenton> jrib: what was the last systemV supporting  ubuntu
<sabgenton> ?
<sabgenton> out of interest?
<jrib> sabgenton: I don't remember.  Guess: 7.10
<sabgenton> ok see
<jrib> sabgenton: note, the sysv-init scripts still get run.  Upstart runs them so as not to cause issues
<Xunie> http://pastebin.com/NwipzXUn << Is this some ubuntu thing? With sda2 going through sda5 and sda6?
<Xunie> cfdisk doesn't like it, nor do I...
<sabgenton> yes but I have not implemented that management :/
<sabgenton> :)
<Jasonn> Any XBMC alternatives?
<Jasonn> or a prog to stream videos from an HTTP server?
<sabgenton> Xunie: is  that an extend partion?
<jrib> sabgenton: what do you mean, you haven't implemented what?
<Lint01> skullboy, that's ok
<Xunie> sabgenton, I don't know.
<Xunie> It says it right there, but cfdisk doesn't like it man.
<sabgenton> jrib: It appers I am not using upstart to start somethings
<jon_athon> if i closed something without saving, is there any way to recover?
<sabgenton> is all I mean
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to make a live pen drive of Ubuntu with a persistence file in which the home directory is encrypted. I tried setting up ecryptfs, then making the disc image by the instructions in the wiki, and that seemed to work until I tried logging in on the drive itself, whereupon I couldn't mount the encrypted filesystem. I think I'm going about this the wrong way, what should I do?
<jasa> I wonder has anyone actually being so much annoyed as i was or have been some time around, still finally finding it does not get into folks at all, still they finally allow existance of such matters.
<carolina> Hi every One!
<joox> hi
<sabgenton> Xunie: /dev/sda2           12158      121602   879105025    5  Extended
<sabgenton> 5 and 6 are  probely siting inside 2
<carolina> I'm new in ubuntu and i'd like to ask you some help
<TChief> would anyone help me with my wireless adapter, im very new to linux
<TChief> would anyone help me with my wireless adapter, im very new to linux
<LogicallyDashing> !ask | TChief
<ubottu> TChief: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jon_athon> someone please tell me there is a way to recover my work
<jon_athon> I just closed 4 hours worth of work and accidentally hit discard
<sabgenton> Xunie: if you partioned everthing as a primarys it would look normal
<sabgenton> to you
<pooltable> help i like to start over with a fresh installed with 11.4 but is there a way to print out a list of all the items i have installed now or a real fast way to start fresh but save some king of back up
<Xunie> sabgenton, I did not partition it myself.
<sabgenton> Xunie: extend partions are not unnormal though
<carolina> ok!! I installed ubuntu in my netbook and my microphone doesn't work, what can i do?
<Xunie> Well, I take that back. The ubuntu installer (from the live CD) had a partitioning tool, I used that.
<jasa> pooltable, for settings usually the home folder of user should store those all.
<nit-wit> carolina, did you right click the icon and look around?
<TChief> how do i install ath9k for my AR9285 adapter ?
<pooltable> jasa so just copy the home folder ???
<sabgenton> Xunie: you can only have a maximum of 4 primary partions
<intok> aeon-ltd Well I found this issue when trying to show another one I'm having with Totem and Mplayer here on 10.10 PPC http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/4701/screenshotcpg.png
<sabgenton> Xunie: if you make at least one of the 4 extended the extented partion can be broken it to many partions
<jasa> pooltable, it should be really enough on if you mean with installed things that of settings you use on those and how you modified some programs a bit.
<sabgenton> In your case 5 and 6
<jon_athon> someone please tell me there is a way to recover my work
<skullboy> jasonn: i get that when i run fbset
<sabgenton> check there type in fdisk though I'm just guessing
<Xunie> sabgenton, I only need three partitions. two for Linux, (/ and /home), and one for windows.
<pooltable> jasa ok just copy the whole home folder ???
<LogicallyDashing> TChief: I think there are already atheros drivers shipped with Ubuntu, have you tested?
<nit-wit> Xunie, are you having problems or just trying to understand the partitioning?
<TChief> im using backtrack 4r2 though
<sabgenton> Xunie: ok well you have a 4th u can make extended with that game plain :)
<carolina> yes I did
<jrib> sabgenton: yes, that's because not all packages have been converted yet
<sabgenton> Xunie: of cause you have to reformat
<LogicallyDashing> jon_athon: in the terminal, go to the folder where you saved it, and type ls -a, and hope that there was an auto-backup file
<jasa> pooltable, i have not done so myself actually yet that is, but it should be somewhat the way of if nothing you could quickly check the arguement if it works with google.
<sabgenton> jrib:oh
<LogicallyDashing> jon_athon: it'll probably have a name that starts with ~ or something
<Niglop> when i ns info someone, it says 'services root administrator.' What is that?
<Xunie> nit-wit, both.
<jon_athon> k, well I didn't save it at all... it was still untitled
<carolina> I found the enter volumen and gave it all but it still doesn't work
<LogicallyDashing> jon_athon: I dunno, man
<nit-wit> Xunie, do you understan the benifits of the extended partition?
<jasa> intok, if you have an issue with no picture showing you could try adding gstreamer-plugins-bad, gstreamer-plugins-ugly etc there without those debug things or more of add an "medibuntu" reposity for more codecs to show videos.
<jon_athon> nothing there
<jon_athon> f
<sabgenton> jrib: gee you were almost talkingto me like I shoul't have anything not upstart
<carolina> I don't know if i need a driver my microphone
<Xunie> nit-wit, no, and I'd like to get rid of it.
<intok> jasa check the pic, I've got every codec under the sun
<kbuzz> is it possible to boot a live iso from usb stick on a macbook?
<jasa> intok, i did look the picture it was all black and by some odds you don't have all things if nothing is showing or the feed itself is corrupted in some way of or not functional at all.
<nit-wit> Xunie, actually you want it. It will allow you to have logical partitions inside for Ubuntu, as many as you can fit in there. While leaving the outside as primary types that are needed to boot windows. It is to your advantage to have the whole Ubuntu set up inside the extendeed, but that is your decision. I just want to make sure you know your options.:)
<Jon--> Can anyone be kind enough to look at this script and tell me why it doesn't work 100% of the time? Goal: bring gnome-terminal to current workspace and set focus it regardless of where it is if open. What it actually does: Only works about half the time, other half totally breaks until you manually set focus the window again. Code: http://pastebin.com/wZrKpGYz
<Jon--> TL;DR: Why you no work!?  http://pastebin.com/wZrKpGYz
<Xunie> nit-wit, seems like a neat plan, but one problem: Can I resize an extended partition?
<nit-wit> uni4dfx, Oh yes
<nit-wit> Xunie, close oh yes
<Xunie> Because as far as I can see, sda2 (the extended partition) is a 'container'.
<gastaldi> hey
<nit-wit> Xunie, to resize use the gparted partitioner on a live cd, and turn off the swap with a right click, and swap off then right click the extended or any other and resize.
<bittin> Hello you know of any good Linux for an old Powerbook G3 Wallstreet?
<nit-wit> Xunie, your correct that it is a container but flexible it will resize to unallocated space.
<Xunie> nit-wit, sda6 is empty, I can do it from my booted system, don't need live for that.
<Xunie> nit-wit, "resize the unallocated space"?
<nit-wit> Xunie, as long as you turn the swap off and it is not the OS your booted into's partition yeah.
<Xunie> I have fdisk open right now, I deleted /dev/sda6, this will not resize the extended partition, right?
<nit-wit> Xunie, resize into unallocated space.
<nit-wit> Xunie,  think you can but use gpparted you may need to install it .
<intok> jasa the playback is like that in every video in totem and mplayer, playback is fine in VLC, it's not a codec issue, nor is it a file corruption issue since the same files play fine in totem and mplayer on x86 based hardware. The reason I need a fix is because I'm running an 800Mhz G4 PowerMac using the unofficial PPC build, VLC taxes the CPU too much to play most videos without skipping while they don't skip in the other player
<nit-wit> *gparted
<Xunie> brb.
<jasa> intok, tried to change video output from gstreamer-properties for totem, mplayer should have simplier menu showing on player that does familiar.
<nit-wit> carolina, pm me again I lost you
<grendal_prime> man i am really having a hard time with this
<carolina> Hi! I have problems with the compiz I installed the application but i can't find it in my aplications to use it, I'm very new in linux
<Dr_Willis> carolina:  compiz is installed  by default on ubuntu. What did you install exactly?
<jasa> carolina, system->prefs->appearance and there is tab for visual effects
<carolina> yeah but it say that it is blocked
<jasa> carolina, also for better configuration there is thing called "ccsm" or familiar in software reposities.
<Jon--> Have: Running process found. Want: Extract title of that process for use with wmctrl. Any idea how?
<jasa> carolina, could be that you have an unsupported graphics card or like i do, i remove all those additional extra things. = )
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  use of awk/sed/grep and the ps commands perhaps.
<carolina> Dr_Willis, I installed ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks
<Jon--> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure how to compile the process and window title information into one system command. wmctrl -l doesn't print the process name, only the window name, an ID, and what desktop it is on
<Dr_Willis> carolina:  what are you wanting to do exactly? If you want the normal gnome desktop on that thing you should install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package.
<Xunie> Hmm, if I understand partitioning correctly, the partition table points to the beginning and end of a partition. And when I delete a partition, the data is still at the pointer.
<carolina> Dr_willis, i want to use the 3d cube in my desktop
<Xunie> Can't I remove the extended partition, and then make a new partition pointing to the exact same pointer and end pointer?
<carolina> dr_willis but in apperence the specials effects are blocked
<Jon--> Have: Running process found. Want: Extract title of that process for use with wmctrl. Any idea how? [running GNOME]
<Xunie> nit-wit, your view?
<jasa> carolina, sure you don't have any additional things blocked from xorg.conf like composite and such ? Also your using Ubuntu indeed and not Xubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<nit-wit> Xunie, I stepped away whats happening
<Dr_Willis> carolina:  dare we ask why?  its rather useless eyecandy.  Install that 'ccsm' tool mentioned earlier, and run it, and emable the cube.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | carolina
<ubottu> carolina: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> carolina:  you would be better off spending your timne learning more ubuntu basics then worrying about eyecandy that basically is going to get removed in the next release anyway (or so i hear)
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure if the cube effect works properly with the netbook interface.
<carolina> jasa, yes i'm using ubuntu indeed
<Nik> how to deposit a script to /opt/etc/init.d/S99pyload - i dont know what to do
<Xunie> nit-wit, well, a partition table is just a data structure holding a pointer and size to the partition ,right?
<Dr_Willis> Nik:  deposit? You mean copy it there?   sudo cp whatever /path/to/whevver
<nit-wit> Xunie, it is geek area to remove the extended without wiping everything inside, I don't know how. You could shrink the whole thing and clone the stuff outside of it then remove it though
<Jon--> Have: Running process found. Want: Extract title of that process for use with wmctrl. Any idea how? [running GNOME]
<joox> carolina i sent you a message with info you need :)
<nit-wit> Xunie, I'm not real up on partition tables really
<Xunie> nit-wit, can't I just delete the extended partition and also the inside of that the primary partition and recreate the primary partition which was in the extended partition?
<Xunie> nit-wit, I can't resize an extended partition, can I?
<nit-wit> Xunie, you would remove the stuff inside then the extended yes.
<jasa> joox, he/she needs understanding that's all. = )
<nit-wit> Xunie, yes you can resize the extended
<Xunie> nit-wit, according to gparted I can't! :S
<Xunie> Maybe because I'm booted from the HD.
<nit-wit> Xunie, do you have the swap off
<nit-wit> Xunie, yes you have to be on the live cd
<Xunie> nit-wit, yes, swap is off.
<Jon--> Have: Running process found. Want: Extract title of that process for use with wmctrl. Any idea how? [running GNOME]
<Xunie> nit-wit, well, I'm gonna burn the live cd, thanks for your help.
<carolina> Dr_willis, could you  recommend me where can i learn more about ubuntu basics? =)
<nit-wit> Xunie, no problem.:)
<carolina> joox, thank you very much! i'll try it
<Mxzklc> hello everyone, I'd need some help with dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 on a pc with aptio bios (supposed to be an efi), i'm fairly new to dualbootin (only ever used linux on my pc since 2007 lol) only thing i know is that since 9.10 it's a pain to do due to grub2 and id like to avoid having to "bootrec /fixboot" everytime i need windows
<Dr_Willis> !manual | carolina
<ubottu> carolina: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<carolina> ubottu thx! I'm installing simple-ccsm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jasa> Yeah, i just wonder why in the heck i went to even bother getting Win7 myself and i hate dual booting/swaps between OS.
<Dr_Willis> Mxzklc:  you got a windows pc that used EFI? Not seen one of those yet.
<Mxzklc> dr_willis : UEFI, pardon, as far as i know aptio is supposed to be Ami's uefi, with no legacy bios support (hence, correct me if im wrong no mbr but gpt)
<Dr_Willis> Mxzklc:  i dont have anything that new. so not used those things. Only thing ive seen that EFI on is apple stuff.
<Dr_Willis> I thouight one of the main features of grub2 was it supposed to work with efi things.
<carolina> Dr_willis and ubottu i'm alredy reading the manual thanks a lot!
<Jon--> Have: Running process found. Want: Extract title of that process for use with wmctrl. Any idea how? [running GNOME]. Here's script: http://pastebin.com/6hEpTuz5 [the --name is just playing around, didn't go very far]
<bonesdds> Is this the best channel to discuss ubuntu server questions?
<Mxzklc> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I had the brilliant idea to buy a new pc without reading if its bios was supported lol, actually grub legacy wouldnt play nice with uefi would it?
<Jasonn> bonesdds: at least they didnt go to #windows ;)
<Dr_Willis> Mxzklc:  I thought GRUB2 was supposed to play nice with it.
<Jon--> The main culprit is set title in my vimrc
<Jon--> and I can't find a way to use anything other than window title with wmctrl
<Mxzklc> Dr_Willis: it does play nice with it, but it doesn't (apparently) play nice with windows while dualbooting
<Mxzklc> Dr_Willis: if you re aware of any way to dualboot them without causing civil wars I'd be grateful if u'd let me know
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  compiz has a lot of features to mess with windows size/positon and so forth. Ive not used wmctrl in ages.
<Dr_Willis> Mxzklc:  i have no pcs that new. so no idea. You have checked the forums?
<Jon--> Dr_Willis: What I want to do is, 1) find if gnome-terminal is running, 2) if running, move it to my current workspace, set focus 3) if not running, spawn one on current process
<Mxzklc> Dr_Willis: what you mean "that new" ? that new to run windows? if you know how to make them play nice on legacy bios is fine too, if you know how to do with grub2 it would make no difference if i use bios efi or whatever
<Jon--> I'm using wmctrl to find the window if it's open but that uses title, which is not always Terminal
<edbian> Jon--, Dr_Willis Is there anyway to move a window to a different virtual desktop?
<jrib> Jon--: you can pass window id instead
<edbian> Jon--, use ps -e | grep gnome-terminal
<guest> Can anyone get a Apple ii program to work in a browser on http://www.virtualapple.org/
<Jon--> edbian: Would that work? :O
<edbian> Jon--, It'll find any process called 'gnome-terminal'
<edbian> Jon--, (yes it will work)
<Jon--> edbian: I can already do that. Are you suggesting I cut something from the output of grep and use that?
<Chapati> how secure is the ubuntu full drive encryption?
<Chapati> does it rank up with other tools like truecrypt?
<Dr_Willis> Mxzklc:  ive not even seen any windows machines that come with the EFI stuff.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  compiz has some features to do that i recall.
<Jon--> Chapati: I personally recommend TrueCrypt. Not to diss Ubuntu, but TrueCrypt has been hammered away at for a long time and found to be done well, and it's compatible with other platforms like Windows. It's my personal recommendation
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<Dr_Willis> well im off to work.. i may be back in 20 min or so.
<bonesdds> Jasonn: Thanks, a smarta$$ response. I never expected that.  I mean to say, is this the best place to discuss server based questions or would you recommend a different channel?
<Jon--> edbian: Can you show me how?
<Mxzklc> Dr_Willis: I'm talking about BIOS now, what i asked was if you were aware of any way to dualboot windows with ubuntu 9.10 or later
<jrib> Dr_Willis: interesting job -_-
<jarid> What command can I do to check if I have support for hardware virtualization?
<Chapati> Jon--, yeah but what do you do for full disk encryption? because truecrypt doesnt encrypt the entire OS
<edbian> Jon--, It sounds both our methods work equally well.  ps -e lists all processes.  Do you know what grep does?  Do you need the command explained further?
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  yep. I can now IRC from my android phone at work.
<Jon--> edbian: Here's my current script that relies on $TITLE not changing : http://pastebin.com/hEc8y7aw
<jrib> Dr_Willis: cool :)
<Jon--> Chapati: Yes it does..
<Mxzklc> hello everyone, I'd need some help with dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 on a pc with aptio bios (supposed to be an efi), i'm fairly new to dualbootin (only ever used linux on my pc since 2007 lol) only thing i know is that since 9.10 it's a pain to do due to grub2 and id like to avoid having to "bootrec /fixboot" everytime i need windows
<neiz> Chapati: I second Jon--'s recommendation for truecrypt. it's amazing
<edbian> Jon--, Well that's the thing, title will change
<guest> Can anyone get a Apple ii program to work in a browser on http://www.virtualapple.org/  Or confirm that it doesn't work?
<edbian> Jon--, Although you can tell gnome-terminal to not change the title in the preferences
<jarid> What command can I do to check if I have support for hardware virtualization?
<Jon--> edbian: Exactly. Is there no way to find what the title of that window will be, and use wmctrl? Or some other feature of wmctrl that doesn't rely on the title?
<Chapati> yeah i had truecrypt ready to go
<Jon--> edbian: I'd prefer not having to do that, but yes, I could.
<Chapati> but it wouldnt encrypt the system
<Chapati> only create new partitions
<Jon--> Chapati: There is an option for full-drive encryption.
<jarid> What command can I do to check if I have support for hardware virtualization?
<Chapati> hum
 * Chapati tries to find it
<Jon--> Chapati: Google.
<edbian> Jon--, Do you care what the title is other than to find gnome-terminals?  Here's the thing. ps -e will list all the processes.  If you have a gnome-terminal open you will see 'gnome-terminal' in the list.  The only problem is if there is more than one gnome-terminal open you can't tell using just ps -e   Does that matter to you?
<skullboy> how do i forge fbset
<Jon--> edbian: no. I don't need to find a specific gnome-terminal, I only plan on using one and tabs.
<Jon--> edbian: hence why I'd like to be able to use wmctrl and move it around to my current workspace
<skullboy> how do i forge fbset
<skullboy> how do i forge fbset report
<guest>  Can anyone get a Apple ii program to work in a browser on http://www.virtualapple.org/  Or confirm that it doesn't work?
<YankDownUnder> skullboy, You were kicked before for flooding this same question. Read the man pages or Google.
<Disk1of5> hi all, having a problem with 10.10 server, my grub is not auto loading a OS, it just sits at menu selection, i have checked /etc/default/grub.cfg and the time outs are set.. can any one help me plz?
<edbian> Jon--, This seems simpler and achieves the same thing: http://pastebin.com/nFNvyn9m
<jarid> Chapati, anything?
<Jon--> edbian: The problem is not the if statement, it's the wmctrl command requiring that the title of terminal not change.
<edbian> Jon--, aaaahhh, lemme see then...
<Jon--> edbian: Have: Running process found. Want: Extract title of that process for use with wmctrl. Any idea how? [running GNOME]
<edbian> Jon--, Trying to figure that out...
<edbian> Jon--, Surely you can give wmctrl something besides window title. (that's not a good unique identifier)
<Jon--> edbian: man page only offered an integer ID of some kind, but I have no idea where that comes from and I can't match it to anything in ps.
<Mxzklc> hello everyone, I'd need some help with dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 on a pc with aptio bios (supposed to be an efi), i'm fairly new to dualbootin (only ever used linux on my pc since 2007 lol) only thing i know is that since 9.10 it's a pain to do due to grub2 and id like to avoid having to "bootrec /fixboot" everytime i need windows
<edbian> Jon--, it's not process ID?
<edbian> Jon--, Surely it's process ID
<guest>  Can anyone get a Apple ii program to work in a browser on http://www.virtualapple.org/  Or confirm that it doesn't work?
<Jon--> edbian: no
<Jon--> "The first column always contains the window identity as a hexadecimal integer"
<Jon--> from man page ^
<visual1ce> hi
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone, what's the best way to design a site to be seen the same across multiple resolutions? Design it for a certain resolution or just place the css code?
<Jon--> pgrep returns 17109 and the identity as hex is 0x04c00004 . Not the same.
<edbian> Jon--, Look at -p   ?
<Jon--> Have: Running process found. Want: Extract title of that process for use with wmctrl. Any idea how? [running GNOME]
<Jon--> OH
<Jon--> I need to write some sort of cut job now though, they still require you use window title -_-'
<Jon--> The column matches now though. wmctrl -lp terminal entry PID field matches PID returned by pgrep gnome-terminal
<guest> Maybe I'm not being seen?
<visual1ce> im having trouble opening a java applet required for coursework
<itaylor57> Visual`: how are you trying to run it?
<edbian> Jon--, FixeD?
<Mxzklc> hello everyone, I'd need some help with dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 on a pc with aptio bios (supposed to be an uefi), i'm fairly new to dualbooting (only ever used linux on my pc since 2007 lol) only thing i know is that since 9.10 it's a pain to do due to grub2 and id like to avoid having to "bootrec /fixboot" everytime i need windows, would grub-legacy work on aptio bios?
<carolina> hi i'm trying to use the specials effects but it says that the mutter is running and i can't use them
<carolina> what is the mutter
<Jon--> Okay now my problem is a bit simpler, maybe someone can help me. I need a script to do something. I have wmctrl -lp output which has it's third field the PID of the processes. I need to find the PID in that list that matches the PID for gnome-terminal running. I then need to get the name field out of that row, which is a part of the fourth field of wmctrl -lp. It's a tricky sed/cut/grep sort...
<Jon--> ...of job now. =(
<Jon--> Sadly wmctrl doesn't let you find a process given a PID, only print a list which contains PID as well as the title in it -_-'. Need the associated title.
<Starminn> carolina: It's a window manager. IT effectively replaces Metacity for the GNOME Shell
<Starminn> carolina: So it sounds like it's telling you it can't do them because it needs Metactiy running, and not Mutter, so something you could try is running "metacity --replace" in a terminal and trying again. (That's just a wild guess though.)
<Auriga> Mxzklc, What about it is supposed to be more difficult?
<gabo1323> where can I found gift-daemon and how can I instal it, I just instal giftoxic but it doesn work
<Jon--> oh god, this will take forever. Someone please take pity on my soul and help me write this with BASH
<Mxzklc> Auriga: what you mean?
<carolina> Starminn, how can i do that? i'm new in these stuffs
<Auriga> Mxzklc, You said that it is supposed to be a pain in the ass to dual boot now.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I dual boot with no hassle, unless I am missing something specific to do with the bios you mentioned...
<Mxzklc> Auriga: i didnt say ass tho =P, but yes, my last attempts failed, windows wouldnt boot, would go to windows logo and restart my pc
<guest>  Can anyone get a Apple ii program to work in a browser on http://www.virtualapple.org/  Or confirm that it doesn't work?
<rojikku> HEEEEELP Dx I added a source in my Ubuntu software center, and then updated...it was a something like ppa:compiz/paa or something like that, I was looking for the unsupported compiz plugin..And I rebooted after it did some partial system update, and now compiz crashes after a moment when I login!! And alt + f2 isnt' working >>....
<rojikku> I was trying to get snow...and this is the help thing right? x.x
<Auriga> Mxzklc, What did you install fist?
<Mxzklc> Auriga: windows then ubuntu, ubuntu boots flawlessly, but if i use it (update and do what i have to) and then restart and switch to windows it wont boot unless i run windows dvd and "chkdsk && bootrec /fixboo"
<A|i3N> I got an easy question. After finally getting handbrake to run on 10.04, I've got 6 freshly re-encoded MP4 files I want to join into one continuous file. Is there something that'll do this quickly without having to re-encode the whole dang project, and do it with no quality loss? I've got PiTiVi running on it and it's gonna take about 2 1/2 hours. Didn't even take me that long to encode the files from other formats in the first place.
<josh_> rojikku: You are in the right place! someone will pick ya up shortly :) Or I can try ^_^;
<rojikku> josh_, what do you think is the issue? xP
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Wow... Okay... This might be a bit beyond me, as I have not had that kind of issues at all...
<Mxzklc> Auriga: bios doesn't matter, it would have if i had to use grub legacy, did you use grub2?
<Starminn> Jon--: Try in #bash?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I'm guess I did as that is the fefault no?
<Auriga> default*
<Mxzklc> Auriga: would i be too invasive if i asked you what bios and pc brand you re using?
<josh_> rojikku: something caused compiz to call it kaputz, of course. The why is a toughie. When you try and run compiz from a terminal what happens?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I think your knowledge surpasses mine too lol. Not sure where to start with hellping you.
<Sub_Zero> I just installed the addon that allows USB 2.0 support for Vbox but when I go to the USB menu via Devices > USB devices it won't let me check any of them
<Surjya> hi geeks, I just downloaded ubuntu 10.10. I prepared a USB for this also. Now boot with my USB and I dint install on my system. I am running directly from USB. But I am not able to get Wi-fi networks
<Mxzklc> Auriga: if you did it with no pains it may be my crappy pc (i havent even touched the aptio one yet)
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Rude & intrusive I think would be better words to fit... & no it wouldn't lol.
<Surjya> Can anybody suggest what may be wrong?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, It's an EVGA 680i.
<josh_> rojikku: also, do you still have the gnome-panels available?
<Starminn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guest>  Can anyone get a Apple ii program to work in a browser on http://www.virtualapple.org/  Or confirm that it doesn't work?
<rojikku> josh_, I did that, compiz --replace, it works fine...Just I don't like the whole terminal thing. xP And yeah I have the gnome-panels
<Auriga> Mxzklc, How old is your machine?
<Mxzklc> Auriga: what the hell? i never heard of those lol, and its a '10 dell laptop
<josh_> ok! rojikku, you know gconf right? Is compiz still in the key for required session apps?
<juniorh> hello hello
<rojikku> josh_, uhm...gconf? I am not sure...
<Auriga> Mxzklc, EVGA 680i is a 2007 board I think... It's good. Does everything I need.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, As to your 10" Dell... What is the HD size?
<josh_> rojikku: gnome configuration manager is your friend here :) one sec
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Could you be having partition issues?
<Mxzklc> Auriga: yes no doubt it does everything i was just pointing out my ignorance lol
<Auriga> Mxzklc, No I know, I was just explaining lol.
<rojikku> josh_ Uhm, ok...
<Mxzklc> Auriga: I'm not sure, as i said i havent touched it yet, but on a compaq presario cq60 it wouldn't dualboot and it uses phoenix bios which (its not relevant ) is compatible with grub-legacy, while im not sure aptio is
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Windows isn't happy if there isn't enough extra space around the install.
<josh_> rojikku: if you have something like gnome-do, type in gconf and you'll find it, otherwise do gconf-editor from the terminal to bring it up
<Mxzklc> Auriga: it has like 100GB (vista) or 97GB (7)
<skullboy> how do i forge fbset report
<Mxzklc> Auriga: xp doesnt boot either, same problem, win logo a lil smile then forced reboot (from os)
<josh_> rojikku: (well, you probably have easier access than terminal but im not sure where in the menu it is =s)
<Auriga> Mxzklc, If you have an XP disc around try that, to test it with [As it is a quicker install time] Then
<Auriga> Ahhh okay...
<rojikku> josh_: it came right up. xP Now what? and gnome-do is alt f2? that doesn't work...>> I used terminal
<Auriga> Hmmmm *Thinking*
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Have you tried installing the other way around, Linux then Windows...?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Seems like an unlikely long shot I know, but it might work...
<josh_> rojikku: ok, so the session key is under desktop/gnome/session , open up to there
<alex_> \join #ubuntu-us-ca
<Mxzklc> Auriga: only time i dual booted (not even on my pc) was with win xp and ubuntu 8.10 but on my computers i only used linux since i quit xp lol. And yes i tried doing it,  i had to reinstall grub2 both on mbr and on boot partition
<josh_> rojikku: and then to required_components, forgot that
<rojikku> josh_, Alright
<Auriga> Mxzklc, That sounds long...
<wn1zid> My eeepc on 10.10: thanks Ubuntu, Great job : http://imagebin.org/142859
<rojikku> josh_, the hell is mentacity here for? o.o Do I even have that installed?...
<josh_> rojikku: you'll have panel, WM and FM right there. Is compiz in the WM?
<Auriga> Sorry what is the model you are playing with? So I can google it.
<josh_> rojikku: AHA!
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Sorry what is the model you are playing with? So I can google it.
<rojikku> josh_, just replace the value with compiz? and WTF I never had this issue before >>..
<Mxzklc> Auriga: i actually found out that i could use grub legacy to stop all this linux hate from windows but im not sure it would work on ami aptio, model of what? i actually have 2 laptops lol (if you refer to it)
<Auriga> Mxzklc, The machine you are trying to dual on right now.
<josh_> rojikku: that should do it :) so, change it and restart the session! if you are running chat in X see you in a few :)
<rojikku> josh_:  Yeah rofl I should have done chat on lappy...brb
<Mxzklc> Auriga : one i want dualboot in (not tried tho, living of past experiences) dell vostro 3700 , failed boot on compaq presario cq60 415SL  (there may be a - between them lol google should fix it tho)
<lighta> hi guys, having trouble with audio, how can I enable internalsound with alsa ?
<Mxzklc> Auriga: i dont think i need to give you my dell customization (as details) since its supposed to be 1 bios for all but if so just ask
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Okay give me a second...
<Mxzklc> Auriga: sure thanks btw
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I haven't helped you as yet lol...
<jhonnyboy> anyone good with php/mysql...I'm getting an error on line 16 http://pastebin.com/ybrZUnFH
<Mxzklc> Auriga: you just lost around 10 minutes of your life, its enough to say thanks
<Mxzklc> *already
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Lol.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Oh gosh we're talking about i7's... Nice...
<Auriga> Mxzklc, You said that you haven't tried to dual boot on the Vostro?
<josh_> rojikku: and the verdict is?
<Chapati> Jon--: cant find anything
<Jon--> Anyone who was still following my problem
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: last thing i got from you was the i7 comment then it disconnected me -.-  sorry
<Jon--> The final solution is pid=$(pgrep gnome-terminal); wmctrl -ia "$(wmctrl -lp | awk -v pid="$pid" 'pid==$3 {print $1; exit}')" 2>/dev/null || gnome-terminal
<Jon--> #awk saved me :P
<rojikku> josh_: Predictably it crashed agian..btw when I login my panels have static instead of their pictures for a few min, never did that before
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: and in fact there are 2 of me lmao
<edbian> Jon--, holy crap.  Good job!
<carolina> Starminn, So if I uninstall mutter and I have install Metacy, cause I have both  already installed
<josh_> rojikku: baaaaaah. =s
<carolina> Starminn: it is ok if I do that
<Starminn> carolina: What system are you using? What's your desktop environment?
<rojikku> josh_: Yeah, it started after I added that source and ran the update thing...so I really don't know, I guess I have to undo the update? 0.o
<Starminn> carolina: Did you try the command I gave you earlier?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: gone afk or something? i may have missed some message
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Sorry
<rojikku> josh_: Oh!!! You know what! A bunch of shit got uninstalled after the update, made it removed something vital 0.o
<josh_> rojikku: perhaps =s de-updating could be precarious though. I've never tried to before (or it's been awhile).
<LittleRed> I have a media bar on my laptop -- running 10.10 on 64 bit... anyone have any ideas where I might find drivers?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Had to relieve the bladder.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: no problem, as i said last thing i had from you was the comment about i7 which was answered with "its an i5" then i got disconnected lol
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, There are two of you?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Yeah I read back lol.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, That was the last thing..
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: there were, i actually added a c t my name to come back lol
<josh_> rojikku: switching back to the current release would probably reinstall most of that, mhmm.
<rojikku> josh_: How would I do that? 0.o
<Auriga> Mxzklcc,  okay.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Try the dual on the Vostro, I can't see why it wouldn't on that.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I am one to stay away from dell if I can, but It's looking like a beast.
<rojikku> josh_: I am going to try again real quick......
<A|i3N> ANybody know of some good MP4 merging software?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: why stay away from dell? O_O
<josh_> I was still typing my reply, grumble grumble
<CrimsonIdol> cp
 * josh_ shakes fist at rojikku
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Expensive for one, plus the desktops I have seen use specialized dell parts meaning you can't just swap in or swap out the parts.
<rojikku> josh_: Didn't work D:
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: well its a 17 inches, if it happens to fool me it would still be good for slapping people
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: and as far as i know the proprietary dell crap got removed in 2007 or so
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Yeah that could hurt lol.
<rojikku> josh_: Shit, comiz did that thing again..I think I caught it in terminal though..
<Starminn> A|i3N: http://www.ehow.com/how_7453393_merge-mp4s-linux.html --- maybe?
<lighta> hi guys, having trouble with audio, how can I enable internalsound with alsa ?
<josh_> rojikku:like it flipped out or didnt start?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: by the way reason why i wanted to ask before trying is that on a normal pc (compaqs are crap...but normal one) it wouldnt work
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rojikku> josh_: It started, and then I looked and I had no bars or anything suddenly >>
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Just because something work in one place doesn't mean it is the same elsewhere.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, This is especially true with computers.
<rojikku> josh_: "gtk-window-decorator" received an X window system error"
<Bruce_Wayne> Is there anyway I can make not to ask `Default keyring` for gwibber when I boot into ubuntu?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Theory doesn't always translate to practice.
<josh_> rojikku: interesting. Window decorator stuff I haven't really dealt much with, other than through fusion-icon (which could be very helpful to you).
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: i guess its time to try, just gotta fetch some info about aptio and mbr/gpt
<rojikku> josh_: http://pastebin.com/4GUuYMqa
<visual1ce> hi
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: if i have to use a vm tho ima freak out lol (also because i need wnidows to update my phones)
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I saw an app in Ubuntu somewhere for that kind of thing...
<visual1ce> for some reason i can't get a few java applets working... how can i go about troubleshooting this?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: doesn't work with bbos 6 (as far as i seen googleing)
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: for my android phone ota would be ok (slow but ok) but blackberries need windows -_-
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Not something I know about, sorry.
<Valkyrie> Hi! I'm setting up a stream of my Desktop, and i'm choosing the option to play another file simultaniously (my headset, hopefully) But, it asks my audio device name
<A|i3N> that looks promising Starminn - thanks hehe
<Valkyrie> What does it mean? When I go aplay --list-devices it shows my two devices (speakers and headset)
<Valkyrie> But, audio device name are both 0
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, This app may do it, I will go look quick.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: blackberry statement "use windows or jump out of your balcony"
<Starminn> :)
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: if you think it may its ok, thanks
<Valkyrie> (Through VLC)
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: probably didnt google enough lol
<josh_> rojikku: that definetely references a theme that is missing stuff =s  I'm gonna try and cut through docs and see how to switch themes.
<josh_> rojikku: that 'should' help
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: although rim distributes both manager and firmwares in exe format, which wouldnt work on wine lol
<rojikku> josh_: Uhm...appearance themes? >>;
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Is it a 9000 or a Storm?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: curve 9300
<josh_> rojikku: perhaps. Change the themes maybe?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Yeah firmware may be a difficult one but syncs would probably work.
<Belial`> has anyone here been able to get a laptop equipped with optimus to work with the nvidia proprietary driver? when i enable the driver, after reboot i can't get into x. it keeps me in console and the logs say no device found and no screen.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, It's called Wammu, take a look.
<josh_> rojikku: (heh, that's kinda 'DERP' advice)
<rojikku> josh_: Changed it, not sure how to know if it is working 0.o
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: i know wammu , all i need desktop manager for is firmware lol
<Auriga> Belial`, Have you reconfigured X?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: noobs from both motorola and rim wouldnt release a desktop manager for linux
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Wine wouldn't run the MS Blackberry programs?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Less money in it.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: lol
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: well on an unlocked android phone i could use adb
<Belial`> Auriga, i've tried a few things. i tried running nvidia-xconfig after enabling the driver. i checked to see if my xorg.conf was similar to others with nvidia cards...
<peanutcandy> In short, eye-liner consisted of applying darkened natural preservatives to their facial features. And the process was remarkably seductive. Indeed, Scene Girls several thousand years old have been found intact and  attractive. Their hair, teeth, fingernails and toenails, and facial features are still evident. Their diseases in life, such as self-loathing, social withdrawal, and mental deficiencies, are still diagnosable.  Even their fat
<peanutcandy> al afflictions are still apparent: a teen-aged queen died from from bumping heads with a ginger; a mature queen died from being my research partner.
<Auriga> Belial`, Reconfiguring X is all I have to suggest. You need someone with more in their head than I have.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: still if its not invasive may i ask you if you bought your windows dvd phisically or downloaded from store?
<rojikku> josh_: Should I relog? 0.o
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Neither, I forced my father to pay for something for once.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, But I have an actual disc though at any rate.
<rojikku> josh_: Wait shit it crashed again in terminal......
<peanutcandy> why does this server default
<josh_> rojikku: perhaps, worth a shot! I have a possible fallback, maybe. Can you still see your systray?
<peanutcandy> grr
<guest> * Senix|away is now known as Senix
<guest> <guest> Maybe nobody can see me?
<guest> * chainsawbike has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<guest> <gu
<FloodBot2> guest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: a genuine disc (from microsoft) or a burnt from you one (store lets you download so you can burn, its still legal but disc isnt signed)
<guest> sorry about that
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, No a genuine disc.
<rojikku> josh_ :http://pastebin.com/yLj7fHx0
<josh_> rojikku: Also, while I (and plenty others) dont mind language, we are trying to keep langauge more 'G' than 'PG' =s wouldn't want you to upset the wrong person iykwim
<Belial`> Auriga, i'll give that a shot and see what happens. thanks.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: ouch, ok cant ask infos then lol
<guest>  Can anyone get a Apple ii program to work in a browser on http://www.virtualapple.org/  Or confirm that it doesn't work?
<Senix> guest: you called?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, You got a warning?
<Senix> guest: This is a support channel for Ubuntu Linux not apple
<rojikku> josh_: xD Sorry, the whole lack of any control or pretty visual stuff whatsoever is irritating.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: what kind?
<guest> Senix: correct.  Under Ubuntu can you get that link to work.
<edbian> guest, I get an error that firefox 4 on linux is not yet supported.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, You said you can't ask infos.... What prompted you to say that?
<Senix> guest: Thats up the people at virtualapple.org and what browser you use, not ubuntu
<josh_> rojikku: I get ya. So, that log had a lot of issues; the segmentation fault was most important. It's possible that when you upgraded compiz, not all of the dependencies were updated and there is a mix of libraries. That's my first thought, at least.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: if you have a genuine (bought from phisical store) dvd you probably dont know (shouldnt be interested in it since you have a real one) how digital river distributes it
<AnubArack> how can I call a program from terminal and NOT have it close if I close terminal ?
<Senix> guest: They should have a FAQ page you can read, good luck
<guest> Senix: ok
<rojikku> josh_: Maybe...Not sure what I was updating, i didn't look...
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I didn't even know they were doing that, in part because of moving away from MS as much as possible...
<Jeruvy> AnubArack: you can add & to the end by itself
<AnubArack> just & ?
<Firefishe> Is there a way to test Unity in 10.04, while still retaining the ability to fall back to the stock gnome install?  Or to have them exist side-by-side?
<Senix> Jeruvy: I thought that was how to run another program, but checking first to see if the first program run executed right
<rojikku> josh_: x.x I could just reinstall...everything..I guess...
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: i been away 4 years, now my phone gets me back grrrr lol, well phone and ms developing so instead of using dell's dvd (which is tampered) i downloaded one from digital river (ESD mirosoft distributor) but im not sure its clean (in my devious mind i associate MS and their partners to virus lol)
<Senix> FireCrotch: their just themes, you can install them easily enough
<josh_> rojikku: well, 2 things jump to mind that might help. First is trying fusion-icon, and possibly switching decorators (I used emerald when I used gnome).
<edbian> AnubArack, just the & will not keep it open.  I'm looking it up.
<FireCrotch> Okay, that's 2 now.
<nit-wit> Firefishe, virtual
<josh_> rojikku: the second one is removing the source, removing compiz and reinstalling compiz.
<rojikku> josh_: I uninstalled emerald because I thought it conflicted, I wanted to have the workstation effects in compiz though...
<rojikku> josh_: I tried that, will do it agian though .-.
<dr_Willis> emerald is basically a dead project.
<FireCrotch> (times that I've been highlighted when someone meant Firefishe, that is)
<Firefishe> nit-wit: I'm not set up for virtual anything at the moment ;)
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Probably the smarter move, as you say, Dell add their own 30 day trials crap.
<josh_> rojikku: emerald worked ok for me (but per dr_Willis, 'tis dead).
<Senix> dr_Willis: how is emerald a dead project?
<Firefishe> FireCrotch: We do seem to have that issue here, don't we ;) hee
<AnubArack> edbian, Jeruvy yes just & will not keep it open but i just used Run Application instead and it's all good
<edbian> AnubArack, nohup firefox   (an example)
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: yes but i have trust issues, even towards sha1 iso check lol
<edbian> AnubArack, Or do what you said.
<nit-wit> Firefishe, you can install multiple desktops but the programs will overlap.
<nickmoeck> I think that ought to solve the problem :)
<dr_Willis> its dieing a slow  death.. but with each passng day..  its getting colder.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Though if you have now bought it, you could torrent one, & as you have paid for it you are not law breaking.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: also, dell didnt add much crap, thats why i wonder whats the reason of tampering install.wim
<Senix> dr_Willis: well lets hope it stays alive and beats that cancer, because i use it a lot
<nit-wit> Firefishe, the overlap is like you might have two sceensavers both will work
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Why trust issues? Though that's a good point about Dell.
<guest> Senix: you realize that regular users of Linux do not care if a site works with Linux or not.  That site works under XP and that would be all that matters to a regular user.  An answer like 'go to the website' does nothing to help a regular user.   Maybe a point to another resource would have been useful?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: i downloaded from digitalriver content, freely, you are right as far as i know about legal download since i have serial lol
<josh_> rojikku: case + point, fusion-icon mehbeh. prolly try that first.
<Firefishe> nit-wit:  Wasn't there a way to test Unity by creating a special user?
<rojikku> josh_: Shiz, it had some screwy glitch and I couldn't do anything for a min, no WM is really bad...and ok 0.o
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: trust issues vs dell = tampered wim's    trust issues vs sha1 = it got cracked in the past
<dr_Willis> i doubt it senix. I think compiz is eventyally going to get  less popular and phased out. its getting merged more and more into the desktops anyway so i guess 'assemalated' is a better term.
<rojikku> josh_: And great I can't click anything T.T
<AnubArack> edbian, Jeruvy i think it's & disown
<dr_Willis> the next release is going to be such a shock to people. :)
<edbian> AnubArack, nohup works too.  Never heard of disown.
<rojikku> josh_: ....How do I select the terminal?!?!?!?
<mkquist> edbian... nohup (command) &
<josh_> rojikku: sounds like compiz went blaaargh
<nit-wit> Firefishe, no matter what you have to install it, so new user doesn't matter unless you want to lose the superuser staus and have it default to unity
<dr_Willis> edbian i tend to use 'command &' then the 'exit' command in terminal.
<edbian> AnubArack, disown apparently also works
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Trust issues vs dell, vs Microsoft too lol... You will loose those battles.
<rojikku> josh_: x.x WHHHHHYYYYYY
<Senix> guest: you do realize that this is just irc, the information i give is of my own desire to help you.
<josh_> rojikku: hmm. ctrl+alt+F1 ;) really though, hmm =s
<edbian> dr_Willis, If you do that 'command' will end when you exit the terminal
<dr_Willis> get out of the habbit of using the Close button on a terminal windows. :) use exit command.
<josh_> rojikku:wait!
<Firefishe> nit-wit:  So you recommend a virtual environment to test it, eh?
<nit-wit> Firefishe, you can make the 2nd user a superuser though
<dr_Willis> edbian it has not done  that in the many years ive been doing it.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: what you mean?
<Senix> guest: so i just don't care if the information i gave you worked or not, if it didn't work i'd try to use google. have a good day.
<edbian> dr_Willis, Oh no!  You're right.
<dr_Willis> edbian now the CLOSE button......  dont use that
<dr_Willis> :)
<edbian> AnubArack, Did you get enough answers?
<josh_> rojikku: if you decide to take me serious on the ctrl+alt+f1 know you need use ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 to get out
<edbian> dr_Willis, yes
<dr_Willis> ages ago i set up the wm to not evne show a close buitton on my termoinal windows.
<nit-wit> Firefishe, I thought you wanted a whole install,  missread no  would just install the desktop and choose it at the login screen drop-up;)
<rojikku> josh_:  Yeah I know.......
<AnubArack> edbian, i did. thank you
<dr_Willis> so the moral for today... terminal window = use 'exit' :)
<josh_> rojikku: whew!
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I mean whether or not you trust them is immaterial to them. Once they have your money... They will continue.
<rojikku> josh_: Rofl. Just how in hell do I get it to load compiz from there? No GUI so it won't load.
<Firefishe> nit-wit:  how do I install Unity, when I also have the usual gnome (2.30.2 in my case)
<rojikku> josh_: RAWRG It seems so much easier to reinstall......
<josh_> rojikku: fair enough =s it's pretty messy as-is.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: yes that's right, what i meant is that the reinstall dvd's checksums dont match the technet ones, and that although digital river's copy does match them I'm still doubtful
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I'm sure you will be okay.
<AnubArack> oh man, Orta theme is so sexy. should be default or AT LEAST included in the box
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, If there is nothing on the machine it can't damage anything anyways.
<nit-wit> Firefishe, go to synaptic and look for unity-desktop. I have only had it as a netbook install of the Natty pre release so I assume it is installable.  might just be in the terminal sudo apt-get install unity-desktop
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: you mean no OS? lol
<rojikku> josh_: Yeah.....reinstallness...x.x See ya, thanks for trying. x3 Though I will probably end up going for snow agian and ending up back here rofl
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, So install & see if it works. Then decide if you to keep it.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I assume you are installing on a blank HD.
<josh_> rojikku: mkay ^_^; take care and feel free to come back sometime! We can help and be helped.
<nit-wit> Firefishe, 8netbook and natty
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: my hd is full, oem version of 7, i have a reinstall dvd and a retail iso (got from that site, which is supposed to be legal and official lol)
<dr_Willis> i have seen MD5 sums for ISO files differ then the md5sum for a 'bought' cd - for the same disk..
<Firefishe> nit-wit:  It's not available.
<Firefishe> nit-wit: I'm using 10.04
<dr_Willis> I think theres extraa padding or somthing on the end of the premade cd.
<Mxzklcc> dr_wills: yeah, but putting crap into boot.wim and install.wim is criminal lol
<nit-wit> Firefishe, do you have any extra usb thumbs
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I personally would back up to an external drive, if possible. Then delete & recreate the partitions during a fresh install.
<dr_Willis> no idea about boot.XXXX :) im judst saying ive seen identical thingshave differnt sums.,
<Mxzklcc> dr_willis : i guess an iso checked against technet's checksum would be more reliable......unless they hacked it loool
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: thanks for the hint, nothing worth saving tho, unless you think i should care the mighty powerdvd or the superawesome trend micro antivirus (which dell put in my pc) lol
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I have never heard of the latter one lol.
<Terabyte> just asking "if" not "how", is it possible to setup an ubuntu server than only accepts connections from a specific machine on a local network? (e.g. only accept connections from "This user" at "192.168.1.5"
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Different people will tell you different things, but personally I fresh install every time.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: go check your trash bin there may be something similar LOL
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: me too, more reliable
<Ar71K> hello
<edbian> Terabyte, yep, filter the packets in IPtables
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Just to clarify, you will need three partitions.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: holy! win7 needs 3?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, No no no...
<Ar71K> I was wondering if someone could help me out with a make i'm trying to do
<Firefishe> nit-wit: What size thumb drive to you think I might need?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I mean Win7 1... Linux 2... Data 3.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Though techinally Linux will take more than one partition in itself one for swap & root.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: my hd is win7 syscrap , win7sysitself , Linux, swap
<Terabyte> edbian cool, moreover is it possible to prevent the server from being able to handle connections from the internet at all, so that the ubuntu server isn't even 'smart enough' to establish an internet connection, and is only capable of handling local connections? does it make sense to talk about such a system or is it the case that "if you can handle local connections, then you must be able to handle internet connections"
<dr_Willis> you can setuop win7 to not need its boot partiton thing..
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, That Win7 Sys stuff is a back up image I think... It should be like 15gb or something...
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Personally I see that as wasted space.
<Mxzklcc> dr_willis: i wish i could live without win lol
<carolina> Starminn, So if I uninstall mutter and I have install Metacy, cause I have both  already installed
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: it does automatically at clean install, you mean i can remove it safely?
<en1gma> can halo run on ubuntu with an nvidia card
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Yes you have to Merge it.
<dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<edbian> Terabyte, You would have to configure that in the router.  It should be possible.  Depends on what your router is capable of doing.  I don't think you can tell the machine itself because that machine cannot tell if (e.g. 192.168.1.1 is from the Internet or the LAN)
<Mxzklcc> im turning this into a win channel, i bet someone is wishing my death
<Ar71K> I was wondering if someone could help me install dolphin-emu, I'm following this guide: http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/wiki/Linux_Build
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, You have to hit manual install not auto.
<josh_> en1gma: dr_Willis beat me to it; WINE is your weapon of choice there.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: thanks! didnt know about it (as i said since 2007 i havent even seen a windows cd)
<Ar71K> and I can't get it to make properly
<Starminn> carolina: Since you clearly won't follow my advice, ask somebody else.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, When it shows you the partition manager. In that create the partition.
<Diopside> join #ableconf
<Terabyte> ok edbian thanks for clarifying
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: i know, manual // create 1 partition // it creates 2  lol
<en1gma> yea i know about wine and even cedega but i just want to know if halo can work and i got it from there
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Then it will show you a 200mb partition. Delete the other partition, then merge the 200mb one into the other larger partition you intend to install on.
<dr_Willis> en1gma check the wine app database.
<josh_> en1gma: if its in winedb than sure. :|
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, It will give you some warning about something, just continue as it will never cause you any issues anyways.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: i wonder why it has to be so hard lol i even have to care how many partitions the crappy windows creates -.-
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: thanks
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: gotta wish my carrier will approve some firmware updates or this will be wasted time lol
<josh_> en1gma: halo CE right?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, It's because it Bill Gates & Steve lets make their lives harder for no reason Balmer is why.
<en1gma> yea
<dr_Willis> ms took the idea of a boot partion from linux? :)
<dr_Willis> and it makes it harder to install linux side by side.
<Auriga> Everybody took every idea from Linux!
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: yes but on linux you can live without that partition lol
<Starminn> !appdb | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<josh_> en1gma: looks like a hell yes. Good thing too, I have that upstairs but I had no idea people still played it ;)
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, You can though personally I don't live without it.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: without /boot?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Unless I am installing one of the mini Distros
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, No I mean swap.
<en1gma> josh_  how do you know it will work
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: oh thats needed lol i was talking about /boot and the windows /boot wannabe
<en1gma> im looking in winedb and it dont list it
<josh_> en1gma: the winedb lists it as platinum, wait for link
<josh_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1986
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Swap isn't needed in all of the mini distros is what I mean.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, So there I sometimes use it, other times don't.
<Starminn> en1gma: Use the search function on the site. http://www.winehq.org/search?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=Halo+CE&siteurl=appdb.winehq.org%2F#922
<en1gma> josh_  thanks
<Auriga> en1gma, Could hit up google.
<josh_> en1gma: whoap. hold that thought, maybe it's not so hot on current systems.
<en1gma> Starminn  thanks also
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: well i always put it lol
<en1gma> i checking too
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Do you ever use any of the mini distros?
<myk_robinson> need some help with PureFTP. I installed it and Pureadmin, followed a tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP  and it keeps rejecting my username/password combo. Any ideas?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: yeah i happen to, especially when i have to fix old computers
<josh_> en1gma: my opinion is why not try it? what's the worse to come of it, useless software? You can always remove it ;)
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Which is your mini of choice?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: or computers with nvidia cards that dont want to run with nouveau
<en1gma> true
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: dsl lol
<policyq> anyone have a link to a Unity2D LiveCD ?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, NICE!
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Such a shame what happened to it though.
<eder> boa noite
<en1gma> josh_ i looking for a good current install guide...do you know of one that will work with ubuntu 10.10 and an nvidia 9800gt
<Mxzklc> Auriga : zomg disconnected again lol
<eder> alguem sabe o comando para instalar o skype ??
<Mxzklc> Auriga: last message i got was "such a shame what happened to it"
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Yeah that was the last.
<josh_> en1gma: for halo?? Should be able to pop the cd in and open the installer
<Mxzklc> Auriga: ye its bad but for all i do on it its more than enough, what one you use?
<carolina> Starminn i'm trying to understand your advise but went i look for that aplication I realized both are installed, i'm new here and i can't get very well the things you told me, i really offer you an apology and thank you for your help
<dr_Willis> en1gma most all the install disks should work with nvidia BUT - i have to use the nomodeset option on most all my nvidia systems to get them to boot properly  to install.
<AnubArack> I get an error in Ubuntu Tweak http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/b8xs3dj0/Selection_018.png Anyone got this ?
<josh_> en1gma: just right click and open with wine, not the cautious-handler or w/e it is
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I play around with DSL from time to time, right now Slitaz is the one I am playing wiht.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, So far it is awesome.
<en1gma> my cousin is with me at my house...his computer is at his house so we cant test...im in windows enviroment
<en1gma> hes here reading what you are saying and he says he right clicked and tried to open with wine
<en1gma> he says it wouldnt open
<Mxzklc> Auriga : yes that's a good one, only tried in vm tho, couldnt be bothered to burn it on cd
<josh_> en1gma: what was the err msg?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, That is where I have it now.
<LUcase> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: as i said i use it only to fix other ppl's computer so no need for mine lol
<en1gma> hes thinking
<en1gma> he says he dont remembt
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I have a netbook on it's way hence my looking at other distros again.
<en1gma> r*
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Also looking at Arch which so far is a head ache.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: if you say please its not lol
<josh_> en1gma: funny thing with cd's in the current iteration of ubuntu, they complain about executable bit (ask him if that's what it was)
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Lol I'll try that next time... Please pacman get-update.
<josh_> en1gma: make sure you use wine loader directly, and not with nautilus's default cautious-loader or w/e it is.
<en1gma> he says he got wine from ubuntu package manager
<dr_Willis> theres a  silly security feature where the .exe for wne needs obe executable.. and thats  a issue with how cd's get mounted by default
<Mxzklc> Auriga: lol
<en1gma> i dont know if there is any configuring that needs done
<Starminn> en1gma: For me, at least, when I try opening things with WINE like that it won't work. I have to type in a Terminal "wine /path/to/file"
<josh_> en1gma: cautious-launcher is what it is, prolly.
<dr_Willis> easy work around. use the terminal. NOT the gui to launch the exe.   ->  wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<Mxzklc> Auriga: you know what netbook you re going to buy?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, That is my second tech joke, I think I am now officially a geek...
<en1gma> ok hes writing this down
<Auriga> Mxzklc, It's an Asus something, already on it's way.
<josh_> (Starminn, one compound word -- cautious-launcher ;] )
<dr_Willis> Im still not sure how requireing a .exe to be executable when its not a real linux executable is a security feature.
<policyq> is Unity 2D on a LiveCD anywhere yet?
<Starminn> josh_ I saw your answer after I gave mine, lol.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: already on its way == tomorrow some dude may come to your house and say "your netbook is ready"? (sounds much like suse ads lol)
<Starminn> josh_: What exactly is cautious-launcher?
<josh_> dr_Willis: ionno O.o
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Lol.
<dr_Willis> policyq i thouight it was allready on them.  the GDM/Login screen should have a menu item to select it. Ive never sene a  special live cd with Just the 2d env
<dr_Willis> starminn a front end to wine. that dosent seem to do a lot :)
<Mxzklc> Auriga: i think im sticking with dell, business support is good, if i throw my pc outa the window i can call them say "my pc grown legs and jumped, fix it!" and they will do it
<dr_Willis> starminn othe then to check the executable bit and pop up a dialog.
<josh_> Starminn: basically, it's a program that says it doesn't have the executable bit set if it's a CD (more or less).
<en1gma> i have an intel x25-v 40gb ssd with win7 installed on it and no space to install ubuntu if i want....but i can do a secure virtual machine with it?
<josh_> Starminn: it's a big PITA
<en1gma> i got 4GB
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Yeah but that means you have people poking around your machine too... That's not cool.
<dr_Willis> en1gma  secure virtualmachine? you can use vbox or vmware. yes...
<Starminn> josh_: Yeah, the "executable bit" is what prevents me from runnning things from a right-click menu.
<en1gma> maybe i can test with that stuff.
<dr_Willis> but whats 'secure' got to do with it? :)
<en1gma> in my bios it says svm
<dr_Willis> virtualbox is handy for your ubuntu needs.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: what you mean? business is tech at home, he cant do nasty stuff lol
<carolina> Starminn i'm trying to understand your advise but went i look for that aplication I realized both are installed, i'm new here and i can't get very well the things you told me, i really offer you an apology and thank you for your help
<en1gma> i tested virtual box with some app i forgot what it was but it was neat
<dr_Willis> en1gma sounds like more buzzwords to me.
<[deXter]> Hey all, how can I check, without opening my computer, what sort of RAM is installed? (DDR 2/3 ? / modules / manufacturer / frequency etc)
<josh_> en1gma: well, if you have no space on windows (like right-click C [D?] and it says you have zilch space), a VM wouldn't help =s
<Mxzklc> Auriga: 1 reason why im limiting my macs to 1, i have no apple stores close to me and support wont let me see what they do, hence no trust lol
<policyq> dr_Willis: i did try Natty Alpha 3 but it didnt have Unity2D when I logged in without a 3D card. I dont remember a GDM menu but didnt really look for one. before i give that another try, is that the LiveCD you are thinking of that might have it?
<en1gma> i gonna x out and try and get this going...thnx for the help
<josh_> aaand he's gone =s
<dr_Willis> policyq	  havent used natty. I dont even like the netbook interface.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I wouldn't want to pay for an apple...
<leaveboy> /c/c
<dr_Willis> policyq with natty. i think its all on the same disk now. theres not going to be differnt editions.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: i have 1, its there sitting lol
<Starminn> carolina: Ah. I just said, as a wild guess since nobody else was here, that it's basically trying to use the wrong thing. So I said you could always just try running "metacity --replace" in a Terminal and try again and maybe it'll fix itself that way?
<policyq> dr_Willis: oh, which particular one did you think might have the GDM/login ? any one in particular
<Starminn> carolina: Now that there are more people here, however, try asking others too if that doesn't do it.
<josh_> unity, eeeew
<josh_> heh.
<dr_Willis> policyq must have been the normal netbook cd. i dont even know of any others that exist.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, This is the one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220850
<vtrah> I have a problem with my graphics card in ubuntu. anyone can help me?
<dr_Willis> policyq you could always do a install to a flahs drive and just install the thing if its not on the default cd.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Apple is way to heavily priced, plus they are releasing things more quickly than anyone else too meaning you are always buying old products almost.
<carolina> Starminn: thank you very much! :)
<Breach> I picked up an Acer Aspire One D255E (10.1 netbook) just to play around with. Which would be the best option.. Ubuntu 10.10 or the 10.10 netbook edition?
<brightspark> vtrah: brand of card?
<dr_Willis> breach dosent really matter.  depends on the interface you want by default
<cak054> linuxmint
<policyq> dr_Willis: i might give that a shot if it turns out not on Natty when i give it another try. whats the package name? if you know off hand
<edbian> Breach, It's opinion really.  I suppose netbook edition is friendlier to small screens but many people (myself included) can't stand it.
<josh_> Breach: are you familiar with both? either?
<vtrah> intel chipset 82945GZ
<dr_Willis> breach with 11.04 it wont matter. the 2 will be the same. :)
<Breach> I'm new to ubuntu, I have used redbox many years ago
<dr_Willis> breach you mean redhat?
<vtrah> I use ubuntu Natty.
<carolina> Starminn: Now I have to leave :(  but i'm going to try all this!! thx for your help! :)
<josh_> Breach: well, unity is going to be 'revolutionary', I guess. Not that that is always good =/
<Mxzklc> Auriga: that netbooks is great, i see support is way cheaper than dell lol (they charge alot for accidental damage) but, i hope im wrong im not sure video card is going to be fine
<Breach> duh, just rented a movie tonight so redbox is in my head, yes.. redhat
<nit-wit> Breach, ethoer will work I use the desktop on mine with a external monitor though.
<Starminn> carolinaL Sure thing.
<nit-wit> *either
<Starminn> josh_: +1
<josh_> Breach: versus the gnome you know and love, more or less.
<brightspark> vtrah: is the problem Natty-specifc?
<Mxzklc> Auriga: and about apple, yes alot overpriced, but rather cool operating system (a well dressed freebsd lol)
<Starminn> josh_: Then you've got GNOME 3 doing away with minimize/maximize
<Starminn> josh_: GNOME 3's move is like Apple eliminating right-click.
<merma> http://www.gsick.com/gnome_shell/
<vtrah> unity can't load in my desktop.
<dr_Willis> breach i would stick to the desktop env. the netbook interface is annoying. :)  plys when 11/.04 comes out- you will have to learn a new inteface anyway
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I haven't seen a mac since the mid 90's So I can't say what it's like but still I'm not driven to save for one lol.
<josh_> Starminn: eeh. I think that's not so cool, but otoh I'm using xmonad and have no minimize, maximize or restore ;)
<Breach> dr_Willis: Is 11.04 pretty stable right now?
<Starminn> josh_ Lol
<Mxzklc> Auriga: i am, just for the sake of seeing cats names in my install cd lol, have you checked if your graphic card is supported by nouveau?
<brightspark> do you get an error message?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, No I haven't actually...
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Though from some reviews I am seeing, Things are installing by default pretty well.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: lol bluetooth 3 and wifi N is awesome
<nit-wit> Breach, I would not use it as a relied on setup in other words no.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: you may have problems with nvidia card, being forced to use integrated one
<Breach> nit-wit: So will the desktop 10.10 be difficult with the small screen?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, If it had USB 3. It would have been the complete package.
<policyq> Starminn: so there wont be any resize windows in GNOME 3 at all or will it just be deemphasized
<policyq> ?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I will find a way around it when it arrives.
<Firefishe> Can 10.04 upgrade to kde 4.6?
<Starminn> policyq: As I understand it you will still be able ot resize as usual, but there will be no minimize/maximize, as (according to them) "there are plenty other ways to maximize windows, and with multiple desktops there is no true need to minimize" (not a direct quote, btu close)
<Mxzklc> Auriga: you can either "not install nvidia drivers" (which is supposed to leave u with intel card) or "install nouveau drivers for it" (which is supposed to work as much as nouveau would)
<Mxzklc> Auriga: thats all i know since my laptop was supposed to have a nvidia optimus card too and i gone with intel gma hd lol
<Auriga> Mxzklc, So wait, you said earlier about saying please to Arch as a joke...  Does that mean you have installed a gui on Arch before?
<Starminn> Firefishe: Try in #kubuntu?
<gilles> hey .. can any1 help me with  starcraft 2 ... i have teamviewer so some1 can connect and see the problem and help me .. i got teh game running , full screen only, sound works i can log in but cant play multiplayer or siungleplaye
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Thanks for the heads up on that. That will save me some time when I get it.
<nit-wit> Breach, I guess you should just download t and run it live really I don't mind it that way when I actualy need it.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: pretty much a waste of money since nehalem gma isnt that great but whatever lol
<Firefishe> Starminn: Well, I *could* ;-) .  I find it mostly dead, though.
<Mxzklc> Auriga: you can also google optimus linux  and find out all you need, mainly they ll say its not supported and you'll need to do something (not install drivers or try nouveau, all i found before deciding to go intel lol)
<Mxzklc> Auriga: about the gui, there is alot of documentation, or at least there was when i tried
<schock> fresh natty install on vaio vpcz. boot: error: symbol not found: 'grub_env_export'
<Logan_> !natty | schock
<ubottu> schock: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I just hit circles, I got things downloaded obviously, but I can't configure anything.
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I was trying to get my uncle online earlier to help me, but he got to busy.
<tohuw> I just installed mysql. How do I run "mysql" if the user mysql has no password?
<gilles> hey .. can any1 help me with  starcraft 2 ... i have teamviewer so some1 can connect and see the problem and help me .. i got teh game running , full screen only, sound works i can log in but cant play multiplayer or siungleplaye
<Mxzklc> Auriga: have you checked their documentation? it was long ago but i remember it wasnt that hard, not harder than kde on freebsd -.- (cloning processes lol)
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I was going with Awesome WM...
<Auriga> Mxzklc, I have some documentation on it for A Vbox VM, as I'm not smart enough to do it without, but my issues was mounting Guest Additions.
<Starminn> Firefishe: Could you not just install the KDE desktop environment and choose it at login?
<Breach> nit-wit: I will do that. Thanks. :)
<Mxzklc> Auriga: actually when i used arch i copyNpasted everything from documentation lol
<nit-wit> Breach, sure no prob.:)
<brightspark> gilles: I gather through WINE?  or a virtual machine of some sort?
<Auriga> Mxzklc, It's good to know it's not just me.
<Genghiz9> Any way to run Gnome apps on KDE plasma ?
<Mxzklc> Auriga: well if you do it for the first time you re supposed to have troubles
<Firefishe> Starminn: I already have kde installed.  My distro is 10.04 LTS.
<Genghiz9> nigelb: elo
<tohuw> Genghiz9: install gtk
<josh_> Genghiz, click the menu, find the app, click it ;)
<josh_> Genghiz9: If it's installed you can use it!
<gilles> through wine
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Yeah this is my first time, but I have never managed to install Guess Additions in any Linux host before either.
<Genghiz9> tohuw, josh_ : I installed the kde-desktop on ubuntu gnome
<gilles> bright spark : .. WINE
<Genghiz9> refuses to boot
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Which is adding to the pains.
<mndrll> hey, im trying to get my embedded webcam in my HP Pavilion dv9275la working on Lubuntu, does anyone knows??
<Genghiz9> keeps looping into the login street
<Genghiz9> *screen
<tohuw> Genghiz9: any app you attempt to install should offer the necessary requirements.
<Logan_> !lubuntu | mndrll
<ubottu> mndrll: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Firefishe> Starminn: I've done the usual kubuntu ppa backports repository upgrade, but it's not upgrading.  10.10 will upgrade to 4.6, but I'm not using it; to me, it's too full of bugs, and this is a production machine.
<tohuw> Genghiz9: Check the logs.
<Genghiz9> unable to log into recovery console
<Bruce_Wayne> Hey guys, is there any way to get rid of that "Unlock Keyring" password verification for allowing gwibber when we log in? Can we just set it default for our account?
<Genghiz9> last time.. It failed to install asked me to dpkg
<Genghiz9> then it said not enough space
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: my isp likes jokes, i may have lost your last message again (disconnected)
<Starminn> Firefishe: Ah, well.... #kubuntu (or if #kde exists then it) would be the place to ask...
<Auriga> Mxzklc, Yeah this is my first time, but I have never managed to install Guess Additions in any Linux host before either. [Was my last]
<Firefishe> Starminn: I appreciate your attempts.  Thank you for trying :).
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: you plan on using arch on that netbook?
<Starminn> :)
<cosmo> I know in win7 I can link folders to my library folders like video or music, can I do the same in ubuntu and if so how?
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Might do, might try CB though.
<josh_> Bruce_Wayne: does it complain about 'the keyring not being unlocked when you log in'?
<mndrll> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Just looking for something that will teach me more.
<mndrll> one other thing..
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: as metre to see if linux is supposed to work i use fedora and ubuntu, try them first , less risks to find out too late that linux has issues on it
<josh_> Bruce_Wayne: or is it just a boilerplate err?
<Mxzklccc> Auriga : try ubuntu first, lets you know whats proprietary into it lol
<mndrll> how can i get to change the keyboard language??
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Yeah I use Ubuntu now obviously.
<Logan_> !keyboard | mndrll
<ubottu> mndrll: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Lol, I go to start up the Arch Vm.... &...? I have forgotten the user info I installed lol....
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: i mean on the netbook, especially due to the nvidia optimus thing, also , since ubuntu i massively used you will find way more solutions on their forums
<lakeoftea> what's a good cli irc client for ubuntu
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: lol
<josh_> mehbeh Bruce_Wayne had some crimefighting duties to attend to :(
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Oh of course. That goes without saying.
<lakeoftea> lls
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: sad part is nvidia said they wont support linux...newbs <.<
<Bruce_Wayne> josh_, I'm sorry my friend for late reply
<merma> http://www.gsick.com/ubuntu_girls/
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Really? So they are stopping the current support?
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: i said it wrong, i meant support for optimus on linux
<Bruce_Wayne> josh_, I have kept "Automatic Log on" feature in ubuntu
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Ahhh okay. Then that's okay.
<Bruce_Wayne> Josh_, and I'm using gwibber for social networking
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: neither optimus nor wayland, what the heck
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, I don't even know what they are lol.
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: but in your case you can rely on an intel card too (optimus uses 2)
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: im not anglophone so its hard to explain but
<josh_> Bruce_Wayne: aah. The auto login is a slightly different thing; in that it should still unlock your keyring. You use gdm?
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Yeah though I intend on making everything on that netbook work %100.
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Ahhh Italian.
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: optimus lets you reduce power consumption by using intel card when you dont need high graphics and nvidia card when you do (like when you play)
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, It's okay. I will google it all.
<josh_> (Bruce_Wayne: you prolly use gdm).
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Ahhh that, yeah I didn't know it had a name.
<Bruce_Wayne> Josh_, so when I log in in my account in ubuntu.. it asks me for "Unlock Keyring" password and when I type in my password, only after that gwibber is accessible.. It's not about not typing the password.. but it gets little annoying everytime
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: lol it shows my ip
<Bruce_Wayne> josh_, what's gdm?
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, It shows your country also.
<josh_> Bruce_Wayne: gnome display manager, it starts up things (Your login prompt, if you had one ;] )
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: and my face? i remember it did on xchat but on empathy it doesnt let me see lol
<ClayG> Is it possible to make the "drawer" you add to your panel in gnome able to hold more than 3 measly apps/icons? I don't see it in properties
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Lol yes I can see you scratching yourself.
<Belial`> ok, so far i've tried running nvidia-xconfig, and tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after installing the proprietary nvidia driver and it still won't start x.
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: omg!
<Oloh> On a fresh Ubuntu 10.10 install on a desktop pc: on first boot I have no USB (mouse or keyboard) support. Both work fine up to the Ubuntu login screen.
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Lol & so can everyone else!
<Oloh> Rebooting presents with same problem. USB is turned on in the BIOS
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: gotta smile then
<Bruce_Wayne> josh_, I have no idea how it works or what's it.. :(
<josh_> Bruce_Wayne: not so sure about the why yet, so un momento
<schock> Belial: you might have to remove all competing nvidia drivers
<schock> Belial: Uninstall any previously installed Nvidia drivers: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia* sudo apt-get install binutils gcc
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: mmmm that would be good to track me if i was here to troll, i have dynamic ip but at this point i dont have a dynamic face
<zubin71> Hey everyone, Im assuming that ubuntu is taking part in gsoc 2011 too, so is there an ideas list put up? I couldn't find any.
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, A lot of people don't have a dynamic face either lol.
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, I just realized how small Arch is...
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: because there arent enough, wait for faceV6 there will be more
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: yes it is, its good if you want a fully tweaked system
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, That you have to play with to make work that is lol.
<nit-wit> Auriga, it is a net download be careful.
<angelgv74> why giftoxic cant contact gift daemon?
<mndrll> Logan_, i forgot to mention that im using lubuntu 10.10
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, No, this is the iso.
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: erm....bad sides of it lol
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: it wasnt me who said that thing lol
<Logan_> mndrll: Lubuntu support is in #lubuntu
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, Lol.
<josh_> Bruce_Wayne: so it appears it *does* have to deal with logging in automatically, as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459804
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: oh no nevermind i just got what you meant
<mndrll> Logan_, thanks!!
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: you got said its a net download be careful, no idea what you re doing, i thought that iso thing was in reply to that
<josh_> Bruce_Wayne: the last post, and the post on the next page detail it out. There's also a link to a bug report for a solution but I haven't read it yet...
<nit-wit> Mxzklccc, arch doesn't have a live cd.
<Bruce_Wayne> josh_: very nice of you .. thanks I will sure have a look at it
<Auriga> Mxzklccc, I love the intro to it... If want to install on something more exotic, like a kerosene cheese grater lol.
<josh_> Bruce_Wayne: no prob :)
<Mxzklccc> nit-wit: what do you mean by saying that?
<Mxzklccc> Auriga: lol
<captain_> hey guys xubuntu comes with a remote desktop viewer....is that the best one to use? and if so how do I set that up on other non xubuntu machines to connect to it?
<nit-wit> Mxzklccc, I just was passing on info.
<nit-wit> :)
<Mxzklccc> nit-wit: oh, i thought you were pointing out something wrong i said (sorry im a lil sleepy hard to think what i may have said wrong lol)
<Mxzklccc> nit-wit: there is a live wannabe btw, not arch, not full , not good but someone attempted http://archie.dotsrc.org/
<[deXter]> Anyone?
<Vegas_HP> hey guys xubuntu comes with a remote desktop viewer....is that the best one to use? and if so how do I set that up on other non xubuntu machines to connect to it?
<Logan_> !repeat | Vegas_HP
<ubottu> Vegas_HP: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Logan_> !xubuntu | Vegas_HP
<ubottu> Vegas_HP: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Mxzklccc> vegas_hp what you mean by "best"?
<Vegas_HP> Mxzklccc - is it worth it to use? Or should I use something else
<Mxzklccc> vegas_hp: depends, what are you looking for? something specific?
<nit-wit> Mxzklccc, actualy if you want a arch live with openbox go here. http://archbang.org/
<Vegas_HP> No, im just going to set it up mainly as an FTP server that sits in the cornor
<thraspic> I changed the icons for wicd easily, but I can't figure out how to change the icon for the volume icon in the tray.  /usr/share/icons/theme has 6 folders with the same icons in 6 different resolutions.  how do i know which to change?
<josh_> Vegas_HP: There's tons of software out there for remote viewing, and we dont know all of them. Gotta know what it is you want to do :)
<Vegas_HP> Mxzlccc - No, im just going to set it up mainly as an FTP server that sits in the cornor
<Mxzklccc> Vegas_hp : in that case id say yes
<Vegas_HP> Mzxklccc - so what program is it using then?  So i can install that software on other machines
<josh_> Vegas_HP: if you are going to use it for FTP, why a graphical desktop? =S or do you have a graphical app better suited than a commandline app? I ask because it would seem ssh would be a better option..
<josh_> Vegas_HP and others: I mean on the remote side; the viewer app would still be graphic of course, unless he decided he didn't need it ;|
<schock> Belial: any luck?
<schock> Belial: you can also try Open module blacklist as admin gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf Add these lines and save: blacklist vga16fb blacklist nouveau blacklist rivafb blacklist nvidiafb blacklist rivatv
<weecol> do any of you guys get paid to work on irc?
<Prillicy> ok, so this is attempt #7 to install Ubuntu
<angelgv74> when i start giftoxic, an alert puts daemon had started but can't contact, (in spanish) what can I do?
<Vegas_HP> Josh - No, I have used FreeNX but just never set it up myself and I am failling at installing it.  I tried Team Viewer and that didnt work.  I saw that this "remote desktop viewer" as already pre installed and wondered if it was a safe and easy program to use.  Mainly going to be using it for FTP maybe some surffing but not anything intentesive
<Mxzklcc> vegas_hp : sorry disconnected, you said anything?
<Prillicy> I formatted my hard drive and stuck usb Ubuntu on an SD card and managed to get (with some hassle) ubuntu to run from the usb disc.  Now, I got it to recognize my hard drive and teold it to install and it's gotten all the way through the installation process to the "Who are you?" screen.  Here, it's refusing to allow me to click Forward.  Did I miss something stupid?
<Mxzklcc> pò
<bastidrazor> Prillicy: use all lowercase
<Mxzklcc> prillicy: did you tell it who you are?
<josh_> Vegas_HP: if the default is the same as vanilla ubuntu, it should be ok
<Prillicy> I filled in my name, a computer name, a username, a password, and tried log in automaticlally AND requiremy password, with and without Encrypt my home folder checked...still only lets me click back
<josh_> Vegas_HP: (The viewer I have is vinagre, works ok and does ssh and vnc).
<Prillicy> lowercase?
<Mxzklcc> Prillicy: it shown any error?
<Prillicy> that did it, all lowercase, it didn't really say that...anywhere
<bastidrazor> Prillicy: it does not inform you that lowercase should be used.. hopefully their working to put in a factoid for the installer
<Prillicy> I must've missed it
<Prillicy> I often miss the obvious
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Are you installing right now?
<Vegas_HP> Josh any idea what this program is called so i can download and use it on my other machines
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: win 7 and ubuntu?
<Prillicy> also, I should note, I can't read the installer details on a netbook.  The 1028x600 resolution cuts off all the install details when I try to read them because the window becomes too big for the screen, maybe that's where it said to use lowercase
<[deXter]> Anyone?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Just wondered out of interest.
<bastidrazor> Prillicy: it does not tell you to use lowercase.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: sorry dont get the question, you wondered  if i decided to install on my dell?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Yes & if you are doing it right now?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: not yet, mainly because dell is back in the pack and the room where it is is rather distant from where i am now lol, may get on it soon tho
<josh_> Vegas_HP: the viewer? 'vinagre'
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: just abit concerned about security of a dl'ed win iso lol
<Prillicy> thanks hastidrazor
<Prillicy> *b]
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: and if i happen to miss anything you say im not ignoring you, most probably lost connection lol
<bastidrazor> Prillicy: you're welcome.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, It's Microsoft, security is always going to be an issue
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: eeek
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Okay, apropos your connection issues.
<Prillicy> I have a question about proxies. Is there a better channel to ask in?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: never heard apropos O_O always used about lol, 1 more word in my dictionary thanks
<Vegas_HP> Josh - im going to be connecting via a windows machine what desktop viewer would you recommend?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Apropos actually means "At an opportune time" But it's usage has evolved to be used as 'Regarding' something also.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: more notes for me thanks again lol
<josh_> Vegas_HP: puTTY I hear good things about if it's command line only, if it's VNC I'm sure there's a good viewer.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Lol, Carpe Diem.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: thats latin lo
<Mxzklcc> *lol
<josh_> (Vegas_HP: as I only use windows a few times a year now, I can't reccomend any ;] )
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Yes.
<Vegas_HP> Josh - thats ok thanks for the help
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: well i know alil of it, supposed to come from that lol
<josh_> well, addedum: I only use windows a few times a year *other* than at a school lab.
<bruno> rg
<jiltdil> how to make my open office presentation password protected means to open it in any desktop or laptop it need password to open it?
<josh_> Vegas_HP: glad to help!
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Lectori salutem, cavet et emtor.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Or something so...
<Vegas_HP> Anyone know of a good VNC?  I have a windows laptop i would like to use to connect to my xubuntu box
<Vegas_HP> VNC or SSH
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: lol you did it more than me or what =P
<Mxzklcc> by did i mean studied
<josh_> ^ vnc viewer for Windows, right Vegas_HP?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, No It's just a little knowledge is all.
<jiltdil> how to make my open office presentation password protected means to open it in any desktop or laptop it need password to open it?
<josh_> Vegas_HP: cus they'll just give you ubuntu ones otherwise ;)
<Vegas_HP> josh - yeah but would the vnc be secure though
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: when you buy win 7  cavet et emtor.	
<josh_> Vegas_HP: depends on your needs but probably. Wikipedia has more info on that.
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, YEs lol!
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: hope it doesnt apply to the iso i got
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Timeo denaos, et donna forentes. [Spelt incredibly wrong though]
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I don't think it will apply. You should be okay as it is from a legitimate enough source.
<josh_> Vegas_HP: at this point I think the internet is a good(-er?) resource for you, wouldn't want to do your homework for you ;)
<Mxzklcc> Auriga : timeo denaos et dona ferentes lol
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: digitalriver is microsoft's partner, but who would be so dumb to leave such a file (win7 iso) accidentally on public download?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Hey man I was pretty close.
<Prillicy> mocprobe FATAL error on startup <---same error I've been having I suspect
<Prillicy> *modprobe
<notsocommon> s
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: not only you were close, but you also gave me a precious hint
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: "dont let windows come inside" LOL
<jiltdil> how to make my open office presentation password protected means to open it in any desktop or laptop it need password to open it?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, lol.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: i think that thing means something like "that thing is a trap" or something
<Prillicy> meh, it actually started.  I'm not complaining
<notsocommon> Does Ubuntu 10.04 have a file comparable to linux-restricted-modules-common that I could use to help me install my graphics card?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Yeah basically, because the Greeks weren't to be trusted.
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: the microseeks
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, ?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: ms lol
<notsocommon> Also my graphics card says it might be getting resistance from nvidiafb and was it nouveau?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Ahhh nice lol.
<ericy> jiltdil: Why not just transport it as a password protected zip file.
<jiltdil> ericy:means
<jiltdil> ericy:how to convert it as zip file
<Symmetria> morning all
<notsocommon> Does Ubuntu 10.04 have a file comparable to linux-restricted-modules-common that I could use to help me install my graphics card?
<saintbasil_> I am unable to mount any device with a hard drive in it via USB. I tried an external HDD, and a Sony Walkman. Both devices mounted fine on my Windows partition and on a separate Ubuntu PC, o I know they are not the problem. I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/b7eKWZwx my dmesg is: http://pastebin.com/33hUkcT8 and my fstab is: http://pastebin.com/SUPrpDsG so what's wrong?
<Symmetria> does anyone here happen to know how often ubuntu probes for updates?
<Madpilot> jiltdil, to create a zip file, right-click on the file you want to zip and select "Compress..."
<notsocommon> Also my graphics card says it might be getting resistance from nvidiafb and was it nouveau?
<ericy> jiltdil: Right click on your file in Nautilus file manager, and select to compress it with password.
<josh_> Symmetria: distribution or daily updates?
<Symmetria> josh, just general updates
<jiltdil> ericy:thanx
<Symmetria> trying to figure out what someone is doing to one of the mirrors
<jiltdil> Madpilot:thanx
<josh_> Symmetria: general updates are generally run through update-notifier with a time switch of 60 seconds when you start a session-- or, every time you startup it should look for updates.
<ClayG> How do I make the drawer you can add to your gnomepanel larger than 3 icons/applications worth of space?
<ClayG> my netbook will not recognize sd cards, how can i fix this?
<Symmetria> josh ok, so every time you log in it checks?
<josh_> check your startup applications in system/(user?)/startup applications, and look for the update notifier if thats not the case
<josh_> Symmetria: mhmm. also ^
<ericy> jiltdil: Actually, you should go to the Ubuntu Accessories menu, and open the Archive (compression) Manager, and select zip file with passord.
<Prillicy> awesome, this is great
<Prillicy> first question: how do I turn off Ubuntu's nanny?
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, I'm going to go & watch a movie before I go & sleep, so if anything let me know what happens when you get to your dual install. I want to know if it will work.
<Symmetria> josh no can do :) Im just looking at our mirror logs and trying to figure out why a single IP that I presume is a proxy of some sort has managed to rack up 6 million hits to us in the last 4 days
<Symmetria> before I phone em and ask em what the hell they doing :)
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: sure thing, ill pop in and tell you if i find you on, thanks for your time and for the talk liked it
<jiltdil> ericy:yes i see but only .zip file compression provides password if i set to it as other with password how to do it?
<notsocommon> Does Ubuntu 10.04 have a file comparable to linux-restricted-modules-common that I could use to help me install my graphics card?
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: enjoy the movie and good night when you go
<Auriga> Mxzklcc, Let me pm you right quick...
<Mxzklcc> go on lol
<xangua> !info linux-restricted-modules-common lucid | notsocommon
<ubottu> notsocommon: Package linux-restricted-modules-common does not exist in lucid
<ericy> Madpilot: jiltdil: Actually, you need to the Ubuntu Accessories menu, and open the Archive (compression) Manager, and select zip file with passord.
<Prillicy> It's asking me to put in my password every few seconds for one install or another.  Is there a way to turn that off?
<notsocommon> xangua-thanks
<Mxzklcc> Auriga: mind you im on empathy so not sure if ill see lol
<ugliefrog> i recently removed a tuner card from my system and i have put it back in .... is there away to refresh it...its not working like it once did
<xangua> Prillicy: it's not, you have 15 minutes after you enter the password
<jiltdil> ericy; ya i selected zip with password. i want to say that if i want to use other than.zip then how to set password
<soultravel369> I am using xchat and iriss, iriss is really tech hahah
<Prillicy> xangua: how do I turn it off?
<notsocommon> ubottu-I know it doesn't as such. But I was wondering if there was a comparable directory in lucid to l-r-m-m?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Madpilot> Prillicy, nanny?
<Madpilot> ericy, right-click->Compress should also give access to "zip with password" as an option. Possibly under the "other options" dropdown to expose the password dialogue
<Madpilot> Prillicy, going with a passwordless install is really NOT recommended...
<ericy> jiltdil: You have to use a separate encryption utility( which can encrypt your open office file.
<Prillicy> linux has a password, that's cool, but I don' t need to be asked if I'm sure every time I do something
<jiltdil> ericy: ok how to make it digitally signature as there is option but m unable to use it
<soultravel369> Brian, what part of TX you from?
<soultravel369> Brian.... where in TX are you from?
<soultravel369> Madpilot... where in TX are you from lolz?
<Logan_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<xangua> !ot | soultravel369
<ubottu> soultravel369: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ericy> jiltdil: I have not used 'digital signiture' yet (I believe that is PGP encryption). There are many small encryption utilities that you can install.
<KB1JWQ> soultravel369: That'll do.
<Madpilot> soultravel369, not from anywhere near TX myself. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here, though.
<Madpilot> Logan_, ?
<soultravel369> sorry...
<Starminn> Logan_: Did that really require an ops call?
<jiltdil> ericy:plz tell me i want to secure it as it is one of my confidential presentation
<soultravel369> <--- first time on IRC
<soultravel369> whats an ops call?
<Prillicy> so no one can tell me how to turn off the nanny in linux?  I can turn off the nanny in windows.  why not linux?
<soultravel369> I think I need to read about irc more now hahah
<Madpilot> Prillicy, because Linux is more secure than Windows. Next question?
<ericy> jiltdil: In Synaptic Package Manager, search for: file encrypt
<Starminn> soultravel369: In this channel, when somebody says "!ops" as the first thing on a line it calls all of the channel operators (i.e. the people who govern this channel)
<ClayG> my netbook will not recognize sd cards, how can i fix this?
<jiltdil> ericy:ok thanx
<soultravel369> oooh okay, thanks Starminn
<Starminn> Prillicy:  IT is what defines Linux and makes it so much more secure than Windows. Windows only just started implementing a password system (half-assed, too, if I may say so myself). Why? Because they saw how great it was.
<Madpilot> soultravel369, just hang out here, ask questions if you have any. "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" to join the offtopic chat channel.
<josh_> Prillicy: more security isn't always so bad. If you need to do something for long periods of time as root, though, there's always sudo su
<Prillicy> Madpilot: so you're saying that linux needs a nanny to protect users from all those nasty linux viruses out there?  I can understand that
<soultravel369> k, will do Madpilot
<eyesuck> hey whats the command to create a blank file from command line? e.g. "*cmd one.html two.html three.html"
<Flannel> eyesuck: touch
<eyesuck> ah ok i thought it was something like that
<ericy> jiltdil: ok.
<soultravel369> you don't need a nanny, you get root to set user privs and stuff
<eyesuck> thx
<Fudge> hi i have a couple of ubiuntus debian installed etc, but when i update a kernel maverick is updating grub, how can i remove grub-pc from maverick and let lucid manage grub? if i remove it from maverick since lucid had preivously installed it will it still be there or removed completely loL conused
<Starminn> !virus | Prillicy
<ubottu> Prillicy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<soultravel369> and wine
<Madpilot> Prillicy, in Linux, you don't own the system. You own  your own files, the system owns it's files. Hence needing a password to mess with system files. (I'm generalizing)
<Prillicy> so if linux doesn't have viruses, why do I need to tell linux that I'm the one making changes....
<Starminn> Prillicy: Read up about user permissions.
<soultravel369> I don't use wine for the fact of how easy it is to get a virus
<josh_> Prillicy: there ARE trojans and rk's out there... but of course, they aren't very prevalent and they generally require *root access* ;)
<Madpilot> Prillicy, because it might not be you sitting at the keyboard?
<YankDownUnder> Yep, and we all know that getting a virus in linux is a horrible thing.
<soultravel369> you tell Linux you make the changes as Root, so that no one else can... safer than Windows
<Prillicy> with a netbook?
<Logan_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Starminn> Prillicy: You own your Home folder. For everything else you need to enter the password (i.e. sudo)
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell Prillicy about sudo
<ubottu> Prillicy, please see my private message
<Logan_> join part span
<Logan_> *spam
<tsimpson> Prillicy: actually, requiring a password to gain privileges is one of the reasons there aren't many viruses for linux, disabling that feature would help them to spread. but if you want to stop something asking your password every X time, run the installer itself from sudo
<soultravel369> sudo gives you root for commands
<Madpilot> YankDownUnder, s/horrible/damn near impossible
<YankDownUnder> Madpilot, Yes, mate, I know - that was sarcasm.
<Logan_> thanks KB1JWQ
<soultravel369> Ubuntu = Sudo and Fedora I beleive is Yum... both are root
<Prillicy> hmm
<Prillicy> thanks for the infor everyone
<Starminn> Prillicy: As it stands now, if you were to get a virus, it wouldn't actually hurt anything but a few files because in WIndows it can reach everyhting. In Linux it's confined ot a few files
<josh_> Prillicy: what makes you need root access so much neway??
<Fudge> hi grub, if i remvoe grub-pc apt wants to isntall grub. how can i remove it from maverick without installing grub?
<tsimpson> soultravel369: Yum is a package manager, like apt, not like sudo
<Prillicy> apparently installing chrome
<em> test
<YankDownUnder> Under wine, a virus is just plain stopped dead in it's tracks because it can't affect or automate. End of story.
<Madpilot> soultravel369, not quite. Ubuntu's yum equivilent is apt-get or aptitude
 * josh_ hi-five's em
<Prillicy> which I should note, you can do in windows without even decent access, heh
<needlez> anyone know if I can make it so that my computer requires a password to access grub or something like an encrypted harddrive without losing my system??
<soultravel369> oooh okay.... Tsimpson... I thought Yum was root equivlant as Sudo in Fedora
<soultravel369> my bad
<Starminn> Prillicy: That's because it installs it for all users, and if you look at your file heirarchy, /usr is below /home/<yourname>
<Jordan_U> Fudge: What is the output of "sudo apt-get remove grub-pc"? Why are you trying to remove grub-pc in the first place?
<tsimpson> Prillicy: technically you can in Linux too, just not system-wide
<Starminn> Prillicy: And yes, that "without decent access" is why Google has shut down using all Windows computers. Because they got hacked and are now no longer using Windows
<Prillicy> so I was looking into multitouch, and hte first thing I found requires me to add code to a file...looks odd to say the least, could someone walk me thorugh this
<soultravel369> I use "sudo aptitude install *package*"
<Fudge> Jordan_U  grub-pc will be remvoed and grub will be installed
<soultravel369> aptitude is cleaner than apt-get imo
<Madpilot> KB1JWQ, might want to tweak that ban you set. You might just have banned some significant tranche of AOL victims... :)
<Fudge> i have lucid maverick mint and arch on this drive and i am trying to manage grub-pc with lucid
<Jordan_U> Fudge: Please pastebin the complete output.
<Jordan_U> !mint | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<josh_> needlez: I think grub can be password protected, but that's something that would be easy to find on [search-engine of your choice] ;)
<soultravel369> how do yuo like Mavrick compared to Lucid Fudge
<needlez> kk thx
<Logan_> !ot | soultravel369
<ubottu> soultravel369: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jiltdil> how to make my open office presentation such like that its content cannot be copied and also  no one can take  it to his comp?
<Fudge> http://pastebin.com/td2ySbAp
<Prillicy> nvm, it'
<Prillicy> s late and I'm tired
<josh_> needlez: glad to help ;) report back after you've done your diligence in searching ;)
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: I would be surprised if you could. That sounds like DRM, and is antithetical to the goals of Open Office. Why do you want to do this?
<Prinler^Lin> Can someone help me out with a partition issue? I installed XP on the first 160GB of my HD... and the other 160 is ubuntu.... I dont want XP Anymore! How can i delete it and allow Ubuntu to have all 320gb?
<Fudge> Jordan_U  its pretty straight forward, sorry if i didnt explain it better
<jiltdil> Jordan_U:the data in it is quite confedential so i want to use this
<xangua> Prinler^Lin: use gparted from live cd to delete windows partion
<Madpilot> jiltdil, short version, don't ever publish it anywhere. Long version, it's very, very hard to keep people from copying stuff...
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: If it is confidential then don't give the file to anyone that shouldn't have it.
<Prinler^Lin> xangua,  if i delete the partition will my Ubuntu still boot?
<Fudge> Jordan_U  did you notice the paste url
<jiltdil> Jordan_U:ok thanx
<jiltdil> Madpilot:thanx
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: Why are you giving it to people who you can't trust if it's confidential? They can always use a camera phone or paper and pencil.
<xangua> wikileaks documents are confidentials :P
<YankDownUnder> Not 'spose'ta tell folks about Wikileaks...dang...secrets out now...dang...there goes the world...
<Jordan_U> Fudge: Yes.
<silkon> free energy
<Madpilot> jiltdil, if your "quite confidential" file really absolutely has to go up on the web for some reason, it probably isn't that confidential. Still, a password-locked zip with a very strong password is likely a good starting point... or PGP/GPG
<silkon> pleace
<Jordan_U> Fudge: Can you pastebin the output of "aptitude why grub-pc"? (I don't have this problem when I try to remove grub-pc).
<jiltdil> Madpilot: how to use PGP
<ericy> jiltdil: gcipher is a simple "encryption" tool.
<jiltdil> ericy:thanx
<Fudge> Jordan_U  i   startupmanager Depends grub | grub-pc
<Madpilot> jiltdil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<jsoftw> Phoar.
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: ericy: gcipher offers no real security. Nor does it even  claim to.
<ericy> jiltdil: Yes that is right.
<Fudge> Jordan_U  so i can remove startupmanager anyway i believe
<jiltdil> Jordan_u: u r right i saw gcipher
<Jordan_U> Fudge: Then: sudo apt-get remove grub-pc startupmanager
<joshmclvl1> grr, dumb network. josh_ is back!
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, what, ROT13 isn't a leet pure awesome encryption method???
<Fudge> Jordan_U  its done, thank you i didnt know about aptitude why, very helpful mate
<Jordan_U> Fudge: You're welcome.
 * joshmclvl1 chuckles at Madpilot
<jiltdil> thanx to all!
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: abcr
<ericy> jiltdil: Searching in package manager, I see bcript, ccrypt etc.
<jiltdil> ok i am going to test all
<Madpilot> of course, ROT26 is twice as encrypted. Rly.
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, abcr?
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: "nope" with rot13.
<myradlife_> Hey guys!   How do I browse a shared folder on another computer in my LAN using terminal? I know how to do this via file manager, but how can i do this through commandline?
<panfist> i'm trying to set my pc to only allow ssh pubkeyauthentication, and i have set no for everything except for PubKeyAuthentication in the config file and restarted, but it still accepts password authentication
<joshmclvl1> myradlife_:ssh perhaps?
<myradlife_> joshmclvl1, when i use the file browser, does it mount somewhere on my cpu?
<YankDownUnder> Mount on your CPU?
<myradlife_> computer
<myradlife_> not processor
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, heh. (that's "heh" in ROT26)
<joshmclvl1> myradlife_: um, not too sure ^_^; depends on how you connect; when you set it up what connection method did you choose?
<myradlife_> the location via "info" says sftp://ryancomputer.local/Path
<jiltdil> myradlife_:if u use ssh use ssh user@ip and then open data by programne filename
<joshmclvl1> myradlife_: methinks you probably dont mount it manually.
<myradlife_> I'm just going to the "Places" menu, and "Network" find my other computer and it asks for user/pass
<jiltdil> myradlife:if u want to copy data use scp via terminal or want to see or made changes i n his data use ssh
<myradlife_> okay
<Chapati> Jon--, you there?
<Chapati> can anyone link to a tutorial on how to set up full drive encryption with truecrypt?
<Chapati> i can't find anything
<Chapati> i can only make new partitions
<panfist> i could boot the 10.10 livecd with 'nomodeset' boot option, but now that i've installed it and tried to boot of the disk, it hangs during "checking battery status"
<Jon--> Chapati: here but busy on phone sry
<Chapati> Jon--, k
<panfist> it does not say ok next to checking battery status
<myradlife_> jiltdil, i could ssh into it, scp returns an error: cp: cannot stat `netuser@ryancomputer-2.local': No such file or directory
<Chapati> everyone says you can encrypt everything but the /boot folder, yet i can't figure out how to do that at all
<sacarlson> Chapati: I'm not sure about truecrypt but there are many with luks and gpg http://lfde.org/getting_started.html
<jiltdil> myradlife: only use scp no ssh for connection for copying
<myradlife_> jiltdil, I did. My command was scp netuser@ryancomputer-2.local /Users/ryanradjabi/Public/usart-atmega32 ~/Desktop
<myradlife_> scp returns an error: cp: cannot stat `netuser@ryancomputer-2.local': No such file or directory
<bastidrazor> myradlife_: your command is wrong.. scp file-to-be-copied user@host:path/to/destination
<delux> just a quick question, wouldnt ftp be easier then scp?
<jiltdil> myradlife:scp hisusername@his ip
<bastidrazor> delux: by no means would it be faster/easier.
<jiltdil> do thi
<homebrewcider> hi all, trying to apt-get install "random package" on my Ubuntu server and it's not connecting to the net, but I can access the pc from other pcs on the network
<weecol> you mean sftp
<myradlife_> jiltdil, is that usage correct? shouldn't it be scp destination user@host:path/to/file   ?
<delux> yeah sftp.
<weecol> use the shell if you have trouble
<jiltdil> myradlife: oh sorry i
<delux> homebrew can you paste what you get with command ifconfig?
<homebrewcider> sure. hang on a minute
<delux> well, assuming your comfortable with it
<mintberrycrunch4> .
<mintberrycrunch4> can someone help me real quick
<L34rn3r> there is a BackTrack "OS" Channel
<weecol> lot of leave and entre traffic
<bastidrazor> L34rn3r: #backtrack-linux
<weecol> hey guys any meetings planned here?
<Logan_> !meetings | weecol
<ubottu> weecol: Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<jiltdil> myradlife_:perhabs other helps u i got confused with scp
<homebrewcider> trying to work out how to copy/paste from there to pastebin
<Logan_> !pastebinit | homebrewcider
<ubottu> homebrewcider: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<delux> oh wow, thats a handy package
<delux> *jots it down*
<homebrewcider> but that pc has no internet access, that's the whole problem
<crlcan81> What the hell is ICEauthority?
<delux> irony haha
<Logan_> !language | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<homebrewcider> what part do you wanna know delux?
<crlcan81> because I don't know WHAT happened, but now when I login it can't open ICEauthority for my home folder.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<weecol> are next meetings in the logs
<weecol> ping
<crlcan81> What's ICEAuthority then?
<crlcan81> I need to figure how exactly I disabled access to it for Ubuntu. So I can correct it.
<weecol> !explain ICE
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: It's now owned by root as you ran a GUI command with sudo rather than gksudo. Chown it back to your user to be able to log in again.
<abigayle> who's here?
<Logan_> 1220 people?
<abigayle> wow
<Logan_> !pm | abigayle
<ubottu> abigayle: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<crlcan81> how do I chown it though? you're talking to someone who hasn't done that stuff before intentionally.
<crlcan81> any time that stuff happens it's a secondary effect of some other thing I've done.
<jsoftw> chown user:group /path/to/thing
<needlez> ok, so got a password on grub. Thanx, btw
<jsoftw> :|
<crlcan81> so chown crlcan81 /crlcan81/.ICEauthority IF that's the path to ICEauthority?
<needlez> no my question is there a way to log the attempted passwords on a lock screen return?? or login screen?? and set a limit to how many times a password can be tried??
<jsoftw> What is all this flooding business
<crlcan81> netsplit
<Logan_> !netsplit | jsoftw
<ubottu> jsoftw: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jsoftw> *sigh*
<weecol> best to wait a while?
<jsoftw> whats that for
<jsoftw> !newsgroups
<ubottu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<JuNeX> hello
<jsoftw> hurro
<JuNeX> i have a problem in my samba
<JuNeX> -->  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<JuNeX> i can't share my file
<jsoftw> *pass*
<jsoftw> Aint used samba in a long long time.
<JuNeX> i see
<grendal_prime> SAMBA'S BAD ASS
<JuNeX> im new in ubuntu
<JuNeX> what is the best filesharing for ubuntu 10.10?
<grendal_prime> samba
<JuNeX> need to share it with WINXP
<grendal_prime> if you ahve windows boxes
<jsoftw> JuNeX: if you're talking windows, then probably samba
<crlcan81> I don't know if it was when I did add-apt-repository or if something else went wonky.
<grendal_prime> well actually nothing really beats good ol ssh
<crlcan81> I just want to figure out how to find the proper path.
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<JuNeX> whats this error means? -> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<grendal_prime> too man files...
<grendal_prime> many that is
<grendal_prime> must compress.
<jsoftw> JuNeX: I looks like it doesnt know who Everyone is
<JuNeX> hmm
<JuNeX> i see where will i change that?
<jsoftw> *shrug*
<jsoftw> How are you trying to share stuff?
<YankDownUnder> Sharing is piracy. :)
<JuNeX> i have 2 PC's here 1 is Ubuntu & 1 is WINDOWS XP
<JuNeX> just want to know HOW to connect them
<needlez> hi was wondering if someone could explain if I can or how to set it to log passwords for login and if I can set an amount of times attempted before complete lock down for a set time
<MTecknology> samba is usually the easiest
<MTecknology> JuNeX: most people will say samba; there's a lot of other options but that'll be the easiest to understant
<MTecknology> understand*
<jordan_> question, in 10.10 64 bit how do i get my close window / minimize options back for the top of my folders
<rajvi> i found abug with 10.10 on dell mini 10 where should i report it
<Ant13> Hello everyone, id need some help dualbooting windows and kubuntu, the official guides dont seem to work as windows loads from grub, goes to windows logo (loading screen) and my pc restarts
<brightspark> jordan_: are your buttons not present?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Try asking in ##windows.
<JuNeX> @MTecknology what is the meaning of this? --> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<JuNeX> i have restarted my system many time already and still having this error when sharing
<Ant13> Jordan_U: it's supposed to be a linux problem, since it happens after i installed ubuntu, and generally after grub2 was introduced
<MTecknology> JuNeX: is that from your windows box? I've never seen that in linux
<JuNeX> its in my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Ant13: You've had Ubuntu make Windows unbootable multiple times before?
<sacarlson> Ant13: did you use the windows installer to install ubuntu?  it's called wubi
<Ant13> Jordan_U: since 9.10
<MTecknology> rajvi: launchpad.net/ubuntu is where ubuntu manages bugs; if you search for the bug, it might already exist
<rajvi> i searched it does not exist
<Jordan_U> Ant13: So every time you've installed Ubuntu since 9.10 it has taken what was a working Windows install and made it unbootable?
<jordan_> brightspark, i got it, i entered conky in my decorations window and messed it up
<jordan_> i got them back now
<JuNeX> @MTecknology i have right click the folder i want to share and after a click on the create button this error comes out
<brightspark> jordan_: glad to hear it
<jordan_> brightspark, do u know how to get rid of the shadow outline around conky
<Ant13> Jordan_U : history since 9.10 = install windows / boot windows / install ubuntu / boot ubuntu and update it / after restart windows would only go to loading screen then restart
<Ant13> Jordan_U : this happened with every version since 9.10
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Did you use manual partitioning or automatic?
<jordan_> brightspark,  haha nvm, i got it, entered conky in the shadow box
<Ant13> Jordan_U: both, also used separate boot partition in my tries
<jordan_> and the annoying shadow went away
<brightspark> jordan_:  good again!
<jordan_> thanks a lot all
<Jordan_U> Ant13: What version of Windows?
<sacarlson> Ant13: did you install ubuntu with a livecd boot or did you install from withing windows?
<jordan_> goodnight
<ericy> Ant13: Did you install from ubuntu live-cd (you booted from the cd)?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: from xp to 7
<Ant13> ericy: from ubuntu live cd (live mode) , from ubuntu desktop cd (install) , from ubuntu alterate (only install)
<Jordan_U> Ant13: All on the same computer?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: yes, you need details about my computer?
<ericy> Ant13: Or did you, from within windows, run wubi.exe?
<Ant13> ericy: tried it too, wubi works, but by the time i install it on a separate partition (hence neither side by side nor  as app) windows wont boot
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: if you are not in a hurry i can fetch my old output from ubuntu forums, assuming its still there
<Ant13> Jordan_U: else it would take me abit, switch pc and so on
<Jordan_U> Ant13: I'm not in too much of a hurry.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: perfect
<Ant13> Jordan_U: and thanks for your time
<Jordan_U> Ant13: You're welcome.
<weia> Ant13: do you know what an mbr is? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<Ant13> Jordan_U: partition table was slightly different back then, but i think that since it doesnt boot if there is something wrong its there since then
<needlez> hi was wondering if someone could explain if I can or how to set it to log passwords for login and if I can set an amount of times attempted before complete lock down for a set time?
<sacarlson> Ant13: have you tried providing us info with http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/  with that info we might get a clue as to why it could of happened
<Ant13> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580018/ here it is
<Ant13> weia: yes i do why?
<brightspark> needlez: try the steps at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024263
<weia> Ant13: looks like grub2's mbr code is incompatible with windows. use another.
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: i said it, it happened lol, did you say anything?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: There you installed Ubuntu in a partition closer to the beginning of the drive than Windows, which is not done by the automatic partitioner. 1:It looks like it changed the partition number for Windows which Windows doesn't handle very well 2: It means that Windows (rather than Ubuntu) will be vulnerable to BIOS bugs where the BIOS can't properly handle large drives.
<sacarlson> Ant13: I think what it might be is that windows likes to be in the first partition,  in your case you have it installed at sda2.  you would think it should work but in the future I would try install it in sda1 and see if you have better luck
<Ant13b> Jordan_U, Sacarlson : that was one of my tries, i often install win in sda1 and ubuntu in sda2-3 sorry if that was incorrect, it was by the time i asked on ubuntu forums
<Ant13b> Jordan_U : booting from windows dvd and using bootrec /fixboot and chkdsk fixes it (at times)
<crlcan81> gaaah
<crlcan81> what the flying..
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: If possible, to make things easier to debug, could you do a standard Windows install (all defaults) and a standard Ubuntu install (using automatic partititioning but obviously choosing to keep Windows)?
<weia> Ant13: when you install ubuntu it should let you choose between a) install grub on mbr (like /dev/sda) b) install grub on linux partition (like /dev/sda2). if you pick b) you can later use any multibooting mbr code to chainload sda2. if you pick a) you might be stuck with grub
<AcrimoniousGoron> I installed the ubuntu studio package into ubuntu 10.10 and when I open fonrforge it opens in a really tiny window. even if i maximize it the folders look like the size they would be on a 2" screen
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: depends, are you asking me if i could do it generally (then yes) or asking me to do it right now?
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: I'm hoping that you could do it now or some time later and I could follow up via email or on a bug report. If there is a bug I'm going to do what I can to find it and get it fixed.
<panfist> i could boot the 10.10 livecd with 'nomodeset' boot option, but now that i've installed it and tried to boot of the disk, it hangs right after "checking battery status"
<Ant13b> weia: tried both of them
<Ant13b> weia: even though its rather odd that prior to 9.10 it used to work (9.10 added grub2)
<AcrimoniousGoron> I installed the ubuntu studio package into ubuntu 10.10 and when I open fonrforge it opens in a really tiny window. even if i maximize it the folders look like the size they would be on a 2" screen
<sacarlson> Ant13b: I don't see anything from the bootscript that would make it not work.  I'm sure you hold shift and try the windows boot and that must be where you see the error
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: bootrec /fixboot is needed when the beginning of your Windows system partition is changed (which shouldn't happen with a default Ubuntu install).
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: it would take a while but yes i may do, windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 would be fine? and what kind of informations would you need? (just to know what to get)
<Ant13b> sacarlson: im rather ignorant about windows, didnt even know holding shift would do anything so i never did
<sacarlson> Ant13b: holding shift will get you control of the grub2 loader so you can choose what you want to boot
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: Windows 7 would be ideal. The output of boot info script would include everything I can think of.
<weia> Ant13b: you picked b) and it broke windows?
<v_v> j #debian
<Ant13b> sacarlson: ok got it , its from grub, thought you meant once booted windows, in that case i choose win from there and it crashes
<Ant13b> weia: both did
<mean> what is lo that ifconfig display?
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: sure, getting what i need, do i have to use desktop cd or would alternate be the same (i prefer using alternate due to graphic card issues but if you say desktop ill go for it
<brightspark> mean: loopback
<weia> Ant13b: after you pick b) and you make the windows partition the "active" partition again, it should boot unharmed (no grub screen showing)
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: it just came to my mind, if i remove ubuntu or just /fixmbr everything will work normally, may just be a useless info
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: The alternate install would be fine.
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: That last bit of information is very useful.
<Ant13b> weia: active?
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: what one? the fixmbr thing i just told you?
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: Yes.
<weia> Ant13b: any partition editor lets you designate one of the four primary mbr partitions as "active"
<Ant13b> weia: oh yes right, i got you, doesnt work though
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: What happens if you don't remove the Ubuntu partition but just run fixmbr?
<Guest48619> ke hongo
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: grub wont show
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: But Windows does boot then?
<panfist> if i have an installation of 32 bit ubuntu is there a way to mark all of my packages so i can install them in a new 64 bit installation?
<mean> brightspark, i knew it short for loopback,but what does it use?
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: flawlessly not even slown up as you would expect from it
<Ant13b> *slown down
<mean> i couldnt google right now...
<Guest48619> why
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: Ok, can you get the machine in this state fairly easily?
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: pardon?
<sacarlson> Ant13b: I am assuming that ubuntu does boot ok am I wrong?
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: Can you get things setup so that the Ubuntu partition is still there but you have run fixboot /mbr so that Windows just boots?
<Ant13b> sacarlson: depends where we were, install windows then install ubuntu and use ubuntu? yes ubuntu has no problems at all, even after i /fixboot it boots ok works ok no problems, if i fixmbr grub doesnt show
<weia> Ant13b: 1) zero out first 1mb of disk; 2) install windows in sda1; 3) install ubuntu in sda2, careful to install grub to sda2 (not sda); 4) make sda1 the active partition; 5) no grub menu shows, the computer boots right into windows, and it's broken?? i don't believe it
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: are you asking me to do it right now? partition table is a lil messed but things are actually that way (i needed windows to update my phone so i had to /fixmbr)
<Ant13b> weia: if i do it that way grub shows but if i choose windows it will crash
<victorhugo289> hello
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: Great. Can you burn a Super GRUB2 Disk CD or install grub to a flash drive for some testing?
<brightspark> mean: I'm not a big network techie but from what I understand it lets the computer recieve messages it sends itself, which is more secure than some other methods.
<victorhugo289> guys, I have a problem, I need to resize a FAT-32 partition, I want to grow it bigger
<sacarlson> Ant13b: and you never changed to sequence or point your bios to boot from something other than sda ?
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: if you are goin to ask me to install grub, wouldnt the alternate ubuntu cd be the same? (im just guessing)
<victorhugo289> But what I need to know is...
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: No, it uses isolinux.
<Ant13b> sacarlson: bios can boot either from cd or hd or usb, i cant change it
<victorhugo289> It is currently 34.5 Gigabyte long, I need to grow it to about 50
<victorhugo289> But I'm not sure if the block size will be afected!!
<mean> brightspark, thx
<victorhugo289> Does Fat-32 use the same block size for 50 GB as it does for 34.5????
<sacarlson> Ant13b: oh and did you install with usb flash disk?
<victorhugo289> Does Fat-32 use the same block size for 50 GB as it does for 34.5????
<Ant13b> Jordan_U : sorry im lost, im out of burners actually may you explain t a lil further? (never used supergrub2)
<Ant13b> sacarlson: all from dvd/cd to hd
<brightspark> mean: no problem at all
<misbach_> askum ubuntuers
<victorhugo289> I'm afraid it could expand the block size and destroy my files.
<Jyoti> how do i create vxfs filesystem on my system? mkfs -t vxfs... what package do I need to install?
<nixjr> how do i output the "load average" like in top, but only the load average, none of that other stuff?
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: What I would like to do is now that you're in a configuration where you know that the Windows side of things is setup correctly, to try booting Windows from grub (without installing grub to the internal hard drive, instead installing it to a CD/USB drive).
<brightspark> victorhugo289: anytime you fiddle with partitions, you ought to back stuff up.
<mykal> hi all. i know this might not be the place, but getting ubuntu to stream to xbax via ushare. anyone here happen to have it working???
<weia> Ant13b: oh well. then something on the linux side _insists_ on overwriting the mbr bootcode. you could inspect snapshots of the mbr at various points to catch the violator.
<overrider> I am having trouble with my 10.04 samba installation. How can i completely remove it, then reinstall it? apt-get purge does not do it, because it leaves /etc/samba and other files in place. Manually removing those also bad, because then a reinstall will not recreate those default files. What gives? Thanks
<Ant13b> Jordan_U: probably it doesnt matter, but to fetch something from my old ubuntu install i used wubi, gone from win bootloader to grub and booted into linux (supposed to work and so it did) would it be the same if instead of choosing linux from there id choose linux (i have wubi installed as app)
<brightspark> victorhugo289: but I have shrunk and moved FAT32 partitions without problems.  (never grown one, sorry)
<victorhugo289> I know @brightspark, and I'm prepared for the worst, but I've been very lucky so far.
<Ant13b> weia: grub2 bullying windows lol
<victorhugo289> Grow and shrink without problems???
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: Yes, working with Wubi's grub will do just fine.
<victorhugo289> oh thanks
<victorhugo289> That sounds like what I need to hear
<dustin> anyone got time to do some linux 1 on 1 with me i could really use someone's help/maybe connect and do some desktop help if anyone has the time id really be forever in a person's debt
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: If you press 'c' at the grub menu you will get to the grub shell. Can you be at the grub shell and on IRC (with another machine) at the same time?
<mean> there are two kernel in my unbuntu  ,but it  start with 2.6.32.24 as default,how could i switch to 2.6.32.27?
<mykal> what you need dustin, just a quick howto?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: disconnected again, mind repeating if you replied?
<mykal> ok, so no xbox streamers here. i think the big issue is that xbox creates a key that needs to go into the upnp somewhere. any ideas
<brightspark> mean: do you have startup-manager in you system/admin menu?
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: Yes, working with Wubi's grub will do just fine.
<Jordan_U> Ant13b: If you press 'c' at the grub menu you will get to the grub shell. Can you be at the grub shell and on IRC (with another machine) at the same time?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: fantastic, let me fetch the laptop
<Ant13> Jordan_U: yes, actually i have alot of pc available lol
<Ant13> Jordan_U: again, if i disconnect its surely my isp playing with me lol
<dustin> so anyone know alot about mudlibs thats on right now ?
<weia> Ant13b: looks like grub2's chainloading into windows from the grub menu is plainly broken. i think windows has a fixmbr or so, and i think you can get windows into shape so it lets you choose between windows and grub at boot.
<mean> brightspark, i didnt find it . is it the default software?
<schock> any args for/against 'Activate Serial ATA RAID device' on fresh 10.10 install?
<Ant13> weia: that wouldnt be secure though
<weia> Ant13: what kind of security?
<brightspark> mean: I honestly don't recall perfectly, but I believe it was something I got out of synaptic.
<Ant13> weia: you have to forgive me im a lil sleepy, but i think you meant using windows bootloader to load linux, wouldnt that be risky if windows got compromised?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: ok im there, turn pc on, choose ubuntu from windows loader (wubi) then it gets me to grub and i choose windows again?
<brightspark> mean: the package is called startupmanager (without a hyphen).  You could probably apt-get it if you choose.
<dustin> anyone know how to run a mudblib deal?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: That's the easiest test, yes.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: lol it brins me back to win loader
<cosmo> I know in win7 I can link folders to my library folders like video or music, can I do the same in ubuntu and if so how?
<Ant13> *brings
<Jordan_U> Ant13: That's expected, all grub ever does is chainload the Windows bootloader.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: and it restarts
<Ant13> Jordan_U: it just restarted after win logo
<weia> Ant13: yes, that's what i meant. if windows is compromised, then so is your linux partition if the malware author wants that. the question which bootloader is loading which is a sham.
<Ant13> weia: i dont get the last statement "the question which bootloader is loading which is a sham."
<mean> brightspark, it works ,thx a lot:)
<weia> Ant13: it means it has nothing to do with security
<larious> Anybody can help me with my huawei USB modem intalling on ubuntu 10.04 tls.... please brothers i need to go onine with my modem
<Jordan_U> Ant13: If Windows is compromised then it can write to anywhere on the drive, so you can't completely trust even your Ubuntu partition at that point.
<Ant13> weia: oh
<larious>  Anybody can help me with my huawei USB modem intalling on ubuntu 10.04 tls.... please brothers i need to go onine with my modem
<Ant13> Jordan_U: thats what i meant lol
<brightspark> mean: no problem.  I hope it continues to work well.
<larious>  Anybody can help me with my huawei USB modem intalling on ubuntu 10.04 tls.... please brothers i need to go onine with my modem
<Ant13> Jordan_U: by the way i just retried, still goes from win loader to grub, again to win loader and then nowhere
<root__> hi this is needlez can the person who linked me to that page previously relink me to it?? forgot to save it
<larious>  Anybody can help me with my huawei USB modem intalling on ubuntu 10.04 tls.... please brothers i need to go onine with my modem
<danial> salam
<Ant13> larious: branded key?
<larious> danaial: Asalamu Aleku brother
<Ant13> Jordan_U: after that restart booting straight from windows works
<larious> Ant13; EC226
<brightspark> needlez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024263
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Do you have a flash drive handy?
<gua> is there a place that outlines the differences between the desktop 10.04.1 and 10.04.2?
<dustin> anyone got any ideas?
<dustin> okay here's the deal folks, i got this mudlib file in the home/folder and i need to run it through the terminal but i got no idea how to run a program from there anyone spare some time on this issue who is fluenant in linux?
<larious> Ant13; EC226
<Ant13> Jordan_U: no, not ready, would have t backup and format
<larious> Ant13: EC226
<Ant13> larious: have you tried from network manager to go on mobile connection after key has been plugged for 5 minutes?
<Jordan_U> gua: You can look at the changelogs of all of the packages. Point releases are just releases containing the most recent updates to that point,
<brightspark> dustin: if you right-click the file, is it marked as executable under permissions?
<Ant13> Jordan_U : want me to?
<gua> Jordan_U: hmm. just it'd be nice to see what the big changes are so i know if it's worth downloading for what i want to do with it that day
<larious> Ant13: Yah but it request for APN which my modem can find automatically by win xp
<Ant13> larious: for apn informations you should either contact your provider or just take a look at their site, what operator are you with?
<weia> Ant13: in conclusion.  boot -> windows -> grub -> linux -> ok.  boot -> windows -> windows -> ok.  boot -> grub -> windows -> no no!
<larious> Multilinks telecom Blue broadband
<larious> Ant13:  Multilinks telecom Blue broadband
<Ant13> weia: also boot -> windows -> grub -> windows -> windows -> crash
<Jordan_U> Ant13: There is only one bug in grub that I can remember that has symptoms like this (though it was never actually triggered in normal use and I don't see why it would be triggered now). Since it's been fixed in grub 1.99 rc1 I was hoping you could test grub 1.99 rc1 somehow.
<weia> Ant13: yeah, don't let grub get in the way
<larious> anybody from Nigeria
<Ant13> larious: you should contact them or copy the apn from windwos
<nbros652> Anybody out there... I have an server set up with webmin/usermin. I also have samba shares set up. Here's the problem. When I change the password for a user from the "Users and groups" page, I can access samba folders with the local user accounts. When I change the passwords from usermin, I am no longer able to access the samba shares. Any idea why?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: You wouldn't need to reformat the flash drive to install grub on it. grub2 supports pretty much every filesystem under the sun.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: its available for natty, i may download it and install on maverick
<Ant13> Jordan_U: i would need to format it to remove the stuff i have on it lol
<nbros652> Also, the password hashes are quite different between the two tools.
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Why would you need to remove anything from it?
<Metaxa> anyone here have experience with GMABooster?
<larious> Ant13: How do I copy from window?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: from the key? its full
<zruty> On xubuntu, can I do everything I can do on ubuntu, too?
<mean> brightspark, i used startupmanage to switch,and restart but it ditnt work
<Jordan_U> Ant13: You need less than 5 meg of free space for grub.
<Ant13> larious: in the key you re supposed to find an autoconfigurationblabla file, install it , go on key's control panel and get infos about apn, i suggest though to call your operator
<joeb_> can you watch netflix on ubuntu
<Ant13> Jordan_U: oh yes right didnt think of that
<Ant13> Jordan_U: so am i going with usb key or installing it from maverick?
<mean> brightspark, it still started without option...
<Jordan_U> Ant13: While it's normally not a good idea to use packages from one release (especially a development one) on another, I know that the grub-pc and grub-common packages from natty are safe to install in maverick.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: in this case, where should i install it? in wubi or in "native" ubuntu?
<Metaxa> joeb_:You'll need to run virtualBox and have windows installed due to Silverlight only being available on mac and windows
<larious> Ant13: Please you will need to guide me on how to copy that
<joeb_> Metaxa- have you tried it ? does it work ?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Native Ubuntu. There are enough packaging issues with Wubi and grub that I wouldn't risk installing the newer grub packages within Wubi.
<Ant13> larious: since i'm not with your operator it would be hard for me , since most of those configurators are proprietary and vary from operator to operator, you should ask their technical support for more details, unless someone gets u to automatically find it
<Metaxa> joeb_: Yes, Oracle VirtualBox, Install windows in that and run firefox, works just fine on a decent machine
<danielpaciran> somebody indonesia...?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Note that just updating the grub-pc package triggers grub-install to be run on whatever install devices are configured.
<Ant13>  Jordan_U: oh yes right, if i install grub it should write to mbr and boot partition and make things like i just formatted, thats what we want right?
<Diverdude> ahhhhhhhhhh i love the smell of napalm in the morning.... smells like victory!
<joeb_> Diverdude- ?
<syn-ack> Diverdude, Great movie, but lets try to keep it on topic, please.
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Yes, that would work fine. I wouldn't say it's just like you formatted though.
<Metaxa> joeb_: I'm running a 420@1.6 mhz celeron mobile with 2.5 gb ram, works just fine on low level dsl
<syn-ack> joeb_, he made a reference to Apocalypse Now.
<joeb_> :P
<danielpaciran> fROM INDONES'IA???????????????
<joeb_> Metaxa- i dual boot windows i will just watch it in windows
<devkhadka> how to get current time stamp
<Diverdude> syn-ack, yep, you guessed it :D
<Metaxa> joeb_: or you could do that
<danielpaciran> dont say windows please
<devkhadka> current  timestamp in bash script
<Jordan_U> !indonesia | danielpaciran
<ubottu> danielpaciran: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<weia> Jordan_U: windows could always try to detect the presence of grub in the load chain and refuse to work. that's an unfixable situation. whatever grub's authors are doing to fix the user experience, the next windows live update can break it again.
<Metaxa> joeb_: I run dual monitors off this laptop, have virtual box on one and my normal ubuntu on the other
<Gryllida> how do I install mono 2.8 ? latest one in the repo is 2.6.7 only
<syn-ack> Gryllida, you can either try looking for a development PPA or you'd probably have to grab the source from the mono project.
<cosmo> I know in win7 I can link folders to my library folders without copying the files to it so it is easy to access media from various folders and drives like video or music, can I do the same in ubuntu and if so how?
<Gryllida> syn-ack, I didn't find a ppa
<Jordan_U> weia: I've never heard of Windows overwriting the MBR on upgrades (though Photoshop and other software with idiotic DRM is known to write to the boot track all the time). And I've seen no evidence that Windows has overwritten ant13's mbr (except when he told it to) so I don't see how that's relevant.
<Gryllida> cosmo, nautilus, add to bookmark
<syn-ack> Gryllida, you'll probably have to grab the source, deps and headers and compile it yourself then
<Diverdude> ppa=personal what? archieve ?
<syn-ack> Personal Package Archive.
<Diverdude> oh yes ofc
<cosmo> Gryllida, thanks
<Gryllida> sure
<mean> I couldnt use startupmanage to switch kernel ,who can help me out?
<brightspark> mean:   Hm, that's not the intended behavior.  you can try renaming files in /etc/grub.d until they are in alphanumeric order matching the order you want to see in GRUB
<Prinler> Anyone have any experience with Mediatomb? When i click on my media in windows all it does is send me the file. I want it to stream not just "host" files....
<weia> Jordan_U: we're not talking about someone overwriting the mbr. it's about windows refusing to boot (intentionally or not) if grub was in the load chain.
<mean> brightspark, i thought you have gone
<Jordan_U> weia: Then I don't see what Windows Live has to do with anything.
<mean> brightspark, i try it now
<brightspark> mean: sorry wrong directory!  don't fiddle with that, I'll get the right one in a minute
<weia> Jordan_U: why not? you suggested to get a new version of grub to fix this. i said don't ever let grub get into the load chain if you intend to boot windows. you're not getting what Windows Live has to do with that?
<mean> brightspark,  in /boot/grub ?
<mean> brightspark,  grub.cfg?
<Jordan_U> weia: If this is the bug that I am thinking about then upgrading will be a permanent fix.
<weia> Jordan_U: upgrading _what_? grub? it can be _outpaced_ by the next Windows Live update. still don't get it?
<brightspark> mean: not quite, your changes will be overwritten if you edit that.
<Jordan_U> weia: Yes, update grub. This is a bug in grub that has affected all versions of Windows since Vista, it's just that it's a bug in features that are never used in normal situations (hence why it has lasted so long, it affected almost no one).
<Jordan_U> weia: Features of grub that is.
<brightspark> mean: if you edit /etc/default/grub you can change the starting position of the cursor
<abe_> Hi guys, Does anyone knows what the term lkstbishnis stand for ? they say it has something to do with computer parts
<schock> hi all. so i have a fresh install of 10.10 on vpcz. Now a lot of forums recommend using natty kernel to solve various driver problems. what is the easiest way to install this?
<Jordan_U> !ot | abe_
<ubottu> abe_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<larious> anybody from nigeria here using linux
<weia> Jordan_U: i'm getting your point now. thanks for explaining.
<Jordan_U> weia: You're welcome.
<cosmo> nope that didnt do it, nautilus trys to add the whole drive, I have video, audio and documents stored in folders on other drives in catagories and sub-catagories in win 7 I could just add them to library folders in explorer without having to copy them to the main drive this made accessing them convient and I was hoping to do the same in ubuntu but not sure how (would like to have links to them in the home folder where it already has catagories
<cosmo> like documents, music, video, etc.)
<Ant13> back
<brightspark> mean: Okay, so by changing the value of GRUB_DEFAULT, you can make the cursor start in a different position.  0 for the top, 1 for the next, and so forth.
<Ant13> erm did Jordan_ U leave?
<brightspark> mean: then run update-grub
<Jordan_U> Ant13: No.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: lol what the heck you dont show up in the list, o well empathy's misteries
<Ant13> Jordan_U: connection went so instead of taking more of your time i went straight to get grub
<XChats> good day, any idea how to connect twitter from terminl? thnaks
<Ant13> Jordan_U: quick dirty way, changing apt sources
<Ant13> Jordan_U: now  a debconf window asks if i want to chainload from menu.list or use a linux command line
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Ok. Select "yes" to chainloading from menu.lst. That dialog is only supposed to come up when you are upgrading from grub legacy to grub2.
<rajvi> hello anyone using Quicken 2011 on 10.10
<Ant13> Jordan_U: may be the case, as i said before i tried using grub legacy too, would that compromise what we re doing?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: You *will* need to run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" before rebooting though.
<Jordan_U> Ant13: No, it doesn't hurt anything.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: doing it
<Ant13> Jordan_U: its now installing, gladly wont require internet again, or im jumping out of the window lol
<rajvi> Hello all anyone using Quicken 2011 on 10.10 returns me a com error  it crashes :(
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Make sure that your drive is selected as an install device, and *no* partitions are selected (use space bar to check / uncheck a device in the list).
<Ant13> Jordan_U: pardon?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: You should get to a dialog asking where grub should be installed when you run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy".
<larious> Ant13: is it possible to get the apn by myself cos here they dont know much about linux or apn stuff
<rajvi> Quicken on 10.10 ??
<Ant13> larious: apn doesnt depend on system
<Ant13> Jordan_U: got it, no devices selected, go on?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: nevermind lol
<Ant13> Jordan_U: i can choose sda or sda3, should i go sda?
<luckymurali> hi all
<larious> Ant13: I know but they believe that I want to steal from there network through the apn
<Jordan_U> Ant13: sda.
<luckymurali> where can i check for OS layout and configuration??
<rajvi> Is Quicken 2011 running on 10.10 successfully via WINE ??
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: Layout and configuration of what specifically?
<Diverdude> some update that has caused that volume up/down buttons no longer works. This is the case both on my lenovo T61p laptop (running 10.04) and my mediacenter with wireless keyboard connected (running 10.10). Does anybody else have the same problem?
<Jordan_U> !appdb | rajvi
<ubottu> rajvi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ant13> larious: its impossible to do so lol
<Ant13> Jordan_U: t said grub been removed but configuration files were preserved, should i delete them?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: It's up to you. Doesn't matter much either way.
<rajvi> thanks
<Jordan_U> rajvi: You're welcome.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: next time they wont be there anyway so no matter, should i restart now?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Yes.
<Guest84683> Can someone help me get a 2-monitor set up working?
<Breach> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 desktop on an Acer Aspire One. I havent used linux in ages, what is the best antivirus app?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: did they put back the splashimages? O_O
<Metaxa> Drak2: Desktop or laptop
<Jordan_U> !virus | Breach
<ubottu> Breach: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Breach> ahh.. ok
<Dark2> Desktop
<Jordan_U> Ant13: What do you mean?
<larious> Ant13: I try to install the dashboard of the network and it through wine but wine cant install FILES
<admin0> hi .. I can do fdisk -l /dev/sda and see my windows partitions, but when I try to mount, it says /dev/sda1 does not exisit.. what is the correct syntax for makedev ?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: the grub window actually has a colour, used to be white and black
<Ant13> Jordan_U: anyways i booted into ubuntu, what should i do now? (restarted and all)
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Try booting Windows.
<Metaxa> Drak2: Are you using a video card with 2 outputs?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: crossing my fingers
<larious> Ant13: Wine cant install win DLL and Win information files
<Ant13> larious: im sorry, i dont know much of it, its supposed to work without anything, you should retry with your operator
<larious> ok
<Dark2> Metaxa: Yes, it has 2 DVI outputs. Also, please spell my name correctly so it notifies me
<XChats> good day, any idea how to connect twitter from terminl? thnaks
<larious> I will need to take my fucking desktop to there office
<Ant13> Jordan_U: rebooted (crash again)
<Metaxa> Dark2: With both monitors connected and turned on, have you gone to System-->Preferences-->Monitors and chosen to detect monitors?
<Dark2> Yes
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Odd. Please file a bug report in the upstream grub bug tracker. If at all possible reproduce the bug with a simpler setup as explaining your current setup properly will distract from the actual problem at hand.
<Metaxa> Dark2: What Model card do you have?
<iiicyg> XChats, bitlebee + weechat.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: actually i may have an idea
<Dark2> ATI HD5850
<Ant13> Jordan_U: do you happen to know if grub legacy works on aptio bios? (uefi)
<XChats> iiicyg: ok ill try to install it now , thanks
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Grub legacy does not work with uefi.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: owned lol
<iiicyg> XChats, also there are special terminal twitter clients.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: i never had to reconfigure grub legacy, what should i do after i installed it? (on this pc legacy used to work)
<iiicyg> XChats, but i don't like there.
<XChats> iiicyg what would be the best you can recommends?
<iiicyg> XChats, weechat + bitlebee daemon. (http://wiki.bitlbee.org/HowtoTwitter)
<XChats> iiicyg: ok, thank you very much
<iiicyg> You are welcome.
<cosmo> I tried bookmarks in nautilus and it tries to add the whole drive, I have video, audio and documents stored in folders on other drives in categories and sub-categories in win 7 I could just add them to library folders in explorer without having to copy them to the main drive this made accessing them convenient and I was hoping to do the same in ubuntu but not sure how (would like to have links to them in the home folder where it already has cat
<cosmo> egories like documents, music, video, etc.) any ideas or suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: I need to get some sleep so I don't really have time to walk you through it tonight.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: i have one more question, which doesnt really matter now, have you ever dualbooted windows and ubuntu 9.10+?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: oh sure its no problem, i'd care to say thanks or all the time u spent with me trying to fix it
<Ant13> *i'd like
<DSx> What's a ubuntu?
<iiicyg> kk
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Yes I have. Your experience is very abnormal.
<DSx> Guise help me.
<DSx> What's a ubuntu
<DSx> Btw Has anyone heard about japan
<Ant13> Jordan_U: lol so you think on a dell with aptio bios it would dual boot fine? (actually its a compaq)
<DSx> Hope those guys are okay.
<DSx> I need someone to make my nikes.
<Jordan_U> Ant13: You're welcome. The best thanks though would be a good bug report :)
<Ant13> Jordan_U: *actually its a compaq i tried in
<iiicyg> Wow.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: sure, if you could give me some hint what details i should give them i will, launchpad or somewhere else?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: bootinfoscript // pc model // pc bios model would be enough?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=grub . Those things plus an explanation that running *only* fixboot /mbr (or whatever the command is for restoring the mbr with Windows 7) allows Windows to boot successfully.
<Diverdude> some update that has caused that volume up/down buttons no longer works. This is the case both on my lenovo T61p laptop (running 10.04) and my mediacenter with wireless keyboard connected (running 10.10). Does anybody else have the same problem?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: copied that, could you make a guess about that thing i asked before? (if a dell with aptio uefi would boot fine with 7 + default 10.10 install)
<Ant13> Jordan_U: actually i use phoenix bios lol
<Jordan_U> Ant13: So what I would do is run boot info script now, run fixboot /mbr and nothing else, run boot info script again, confirm that you can now boot Windows successfully, and post both boot info script outputs with an explanation that that's what you did.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: for how long it will take i think it would be better make things clean, wipe out the hd and do as you just said, so they wont find mess
<jiltdil> how to change my ip through command line?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: I would stay away from [U]EFI at the moment, even if you get grub-efi working you'll likely have problems with graphics drivers in linux. And there isn't really much of an advantage to [U]EFI over BIOS.
<phoenixsampras> my hibernation and suspend is broken
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, for OS
<aureianimus> can anyone tell me this: if i want to create a persistent usb-ubuntu, i need to specify the size of the persistent file. Is that file just for OS-settings or can i also save files in there?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: i know that but my new laptop uses uefi and id like to put ubuntu into it (just windows on a pc would make me never use it lol)
<luckymurali> I am really not able to understand what is meant by OS layout and configuration so I am asking here
<jiltdil>  how to change my ip through command line?
<Ant13> Jordan_U: if it helps is certified ubuntu hardware, dell vostro 3700
<phoenixsampras> jiltdil: ifconfig eth0 10.0.500.1 netmask 255.255.253.5
<Jordan_U> Ant13: While I've installed grub-efi before I've never tested what the Ubuntu installer does when installing to an EFI based system. Make sure you grab the 64 bit Ubuntu CD and the worst that can happen is that it doesn't install grub-efi automatically and you'll have to ask for help on that from #grub. (Just trying to clarify that installing grub-pc on a system with EFI firmware will not hurt anything).
<Ant13> Jordan_U: so i cant use a 32 bit version? :O
<Jordan_U> Ant13: No, with EFI the Firmware and the OS need to be the same architecture (unless you do really ugly hacks in the kernel like Apple does in XNU but is not likely to be accepted in Linux).
<Jordan_U> Ant13: So if it
<Ant13> Jordan_U: great ....... -.-  oh well better than nothing, so worst thing that may happen is linux not working? it shouldnt kill the pc right?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: ... So if it's 64 bit firmware (which it almost certainly is) you'll need to install 64 bit Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Ant13: Correct.
<Xunie`> During the installation, I selected that I wanted an encrypted home partition.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: last question, more of a personal one, you actually use windows?
<Jordan_U> Ant13: No.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: lol ok nevermind, this isnt related to ubuntu, just to windows ESD os i wont bother here
<Ant13> Jordan_U: thank you again for all your time and all the help you gave me, as soon as i wake up abit im going to wipe the hd and file a bug report, hoping other compaq cq60 415sl owners wont have to use just 1 system
<Ant13> Jordan_U good night when you go (i think you said you were going soon) and thanks again
<Jordan_U> Ant13: You're welcome.
<Ant13> Jordan_U: its time for me to get ready, have a nice night/day
<duepi> Hey guys, I was wondering how I get the firefox pop-up browser to show thumbnails?
<duepi> Please?!
<duepi> Please?
<duepi> Anyone?
<phoenixsampras> duepi: wha thappende?
<duepi> <duepi> Hey guys, I was wondering how I get the firefox pop-up browser to show thumbnails?
<duepi> I mean when I click 'browse' for an image in an image-upload site, or something, you know?
<duepi> I want to be able to see the thumbnails of the images
<phoenixsampras> duepi: what ff version?
<duepi> how do I tell?
<duepi> err, sec
<duepi> 3.5 or 3.6
<duepi> yes, 3.6.13
<phoenixsampras> duepi: interesting, i didnt know you can see thumnails via ff
<duepi> phoenixsampras: can you? I want to be able to..
<duepi> phoenixsampras: If you can't that's a real bugger!
<iiicyg> I can't understand wat did he mean.
<Starminn> To install GNOME Shell, do I simply run << sudo apt-get install gnome-shell >> and << gnome-shell --replace >>?
<phoenixsampras> duepi: i cant
<phoenixsampras> duepi: seems you have a very special version
<duepi> phoenixsampras: I *want* to, and I can't, you understand?
<phoenixsampras> duepi: no i dont understand, seems you are drunk
<duepi> phoenixsampras: Are you fucking retarded?
<duepi> I want the pop-up file browser to show thumbnaild
<duepi> thumbnails
<phoenixsampras> duepi: what are you smoking buddy?
<duepi> at the moment, it doesn't
<duepi> phoenixsampras: your mothers ass
<StepNjump>  Am I the only one who keeps having to deal with my OpenOffice Writer that keeps crashing?
<iiicyg> duepi, russian?
<duepi> StepNjump: No, mine does too
<phoenixsampras> duepi: why dont you ask firefox a refund?
<duepi> StepNjump: just run word in WINE, tbqh
<duepi> phoenixsampras: I'm asking for help, champ
<duepi> phoenixsampras: Don't get your knickers in a knot
<StepNjump> Word? MS word?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi i just runned an update and itz frozen at "mysql" i tried "ctrl+c" to abort it but therez no way, itz just stuck there, what can i do? thanks (gnome on ubuntu 10.10)
<duepi> StepNjump: Yes
<StepNjump> I hate word...
<duepi> StepNjump: Open Office is terrible
<phoenixsampras> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<StepNjump> Duepi did you find out what causes that problem?
<duepi> StepNjump: Nope.
<duepi> StepNjump: Bad programming?
<StepNjump> duepi what kind of ram do you have?
<duepi> StepNjump: 4GB ddr2
<phoenixsampras> duepi: yeh, bugs, ask refund
<KB1JWQ> phoenixsampras: Calm down, please. :-)
<StepNjump> Open office works great on Win7 64.. Never had a problem with it
<duepi> phoenixsampras: Are you mad, mate? Do you need some time out?
<phoenixsampras> duepi: im trying to help you and you are insulting me, (04:08:37 AM) duepi: phoenixsampras: your mothers ass
<StepNjump> oh ok, it's not that then duepi. I have 1 GB so I thought that cld have been the problem
<iiicyg> Troll detected.
<duepi> phoenixsampras: Are you mad, mate? Do you need some time out?
<duepi> StepNjump: Mine crashes when I try to open the referencing system, and a few other things
<phoenixsampras> can somebody remove duepi?? he is offending people
<silvery> Hi, guys. Is there any simple way to diagnose why system starts from external devices only on laptop(Acer Aspire 5350)?
<silvery> U*10.10
<StepNjump> duepi: I might have found something to consider http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=11311
<StepNjump> Is your java enabled?
<StepNjump> Mine crashes all the time duepi
<StepNjump> It's getting worse
<StepNjump> After some searching (unsuccessfully) I looked in Tools -> Options -> OpenOffice.org -> Java and found that OpenOffice had not enabled java. I enabled my JRE and everything is back to normal.
<phoenixsampras> StepNjump: great
<StepNjump> Was it off?
<silvery> Ubuntu 10.10 fails to start from internal CD/DVD-rom and internal HDD, but it starts perfectly when I plug the same HDD via USB...
<duepi> StepNjump: alright, awesome, I'll just check
<silvery> any suggestions?
<StepNjump> I'm trying to find it myself
<cretsiah> silvery ... i would at the booting menu and see where it thinks the drive is
<duepi> StepNjump: it's enabled.
<cretsiah> look at*
<StepNjump> shit
<StepNjump> where did you find it?
<weecol> !lang | stepnjump
<[deXter]> Anyone?
<StepNjump> oh ok, I was looking in Writer
<duepi> StepNjump: Java?
<silvery> crestiah: ide 0 - HDD drive (OK), ide 1 - CD\DVD drive (OK).
<duepi> StepNjump: ahh
<StepNjump> Try out of fun to check it off
<ObsidianX> hey folks, how can i install 32bit sun JDK on 64 bit 10.10
<phoenixsampras> !ops (04:08:37 AM) duepi: phoenixsampras: your mothers ass
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KB1JWQ> phoenixsampras: /ignore is your friend.
<KB1JWQ> Pasting it here is counterproductive.
<duepi> phoenixsampras: Can you stop crying about it, please?
<cretsiah> silvery not quite sure you got got what i meant?? i was meaning like if you using grub check out the menu.lst file, see if it is mapping drives
<c0r0_> Hallo?
<StepNjump> so far so good duepi
<jiltdil> how to change my ip through command line?
<duepi> StepNjump: did you enable it? mine was already enabled
<duepi> jiltdil: you can't, call your ISP.
<StepNjump> Yep, I think it fixed it for me
<duepi> jiltdil: or do you mean your IP on the network?
<jiltdil> duepi:yes
<StepNjump> No disabled it (I know it's against what this guy says but... thought I would try it
<phoenixsampras> jiltdil: you can, ifconfig eth0 10.0.500.1 netmask 255.255.253.5
<StepNjump> Mine too was
<StepNjump> but now I disabled it
<duepi> StepNjump: ahh okay I'll do that
<jiltdil> phoenixsampras:how to unchange it?
<StepNjump> Absolutely flawless
<StepNjump> yesss... (I'll keep my fingers crossed)
<duepi> StepNjump: nope, didn't help me at all
<silvery> cretsiah: please tell me a bit more about it, just open that file or something else?
<StepNjump> You keep crashing?
<StepNjump> :(
<phoenixsampras> jiltdil: restart service network
<gumus> hi al
<gumus> all
<jiltdil> phoenixsampras: to restatr should i to use /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gumus> i get this error while trying to insall google-earth.deb. What should I do ?  Installing package... dpkg: error processing /tmp/fileCND5uv.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: Permission denied Errors were encountered while processing:  /tmp/fileCND5uv.deb
<phoenixsampras> jiltdil: yes
<gumus> can anybody help?
<phoenixsampras> gumus: seems permission problems
<X-windowsUSR>  aylo- I'm about to kiss Windows goodbye - what version of Linux would be best suited for a nice desktop experience- low hassle on device drivers, and not limiting for development ? (eclipse and java) ?
<X-windowsUSR> ubuntu looks pretty good.
<StepNjump> Wird duepi, it works really well here
<X-windowsUSR> I hear people say things good about debian
<X-windowsUSR> any thoughts ?
<StepNjump> duepi let's check our java versions
<X-windowsUSR> comments are locked in #linux.
<gumus> phoenix: but i did it successfully before. however, software didn't run . So i tried to re-install.Now i can'T
<StepNjump> how can I do that?
<StepNjump> so we can compare
<phoenixsampras> X-windowsUSR: fedora is cool, however i do use ubuntu
<X-windowsUSR> gains with ubuntu ?
<silvery> cretsiah: thanks for that tip
<X-windowsUSR> will be a near first time use with *nix -
<phoenixsampras> X-windowsUSR: im just lazzy with configs, so ubuntu is ready to go with almost anything
<X-windowsUSR> so, user friendly + good device support is nice.
<X-windowsUSR> oh.
<hide_nba> #join #esm
<X-windowsUSR> well then - sounds like ubuntu might be it
<X-windowsUSR> what do I need server for ?
<X-windowsUSR> say- if I want to install oracle 11g - do I need server ?
<StepNjump> guys, how can I check what my java version is please?
<phoenixsampras> X-windowsUSR: nah, you can install almost anything on ubuntu
<X-windowsUSR> ok then - off I go
<X-windowsUSR> any last tips I might encoutner during install ?
<X-windowsUSR> page size ? workspace default size ?
<phoenixsampras> X-windowsUSR: well i do have 2x 1080p monitors, i just needed to install nvidia drivers, which was a bit trickier but all fine now
<Alex__> Hello, where can I find documentation for the Unity interface?
<X-windowsUSR> is thre a Unity3d desktop ?
<X-windowsUSR> that's nice if so
<X-windowsUSR> I always wanted a 3-d walk through desktop area - I've been playing with unity3d for a month now.
<Alex___> hello
<X-windowsUSR> ok phoenix. what about network security ?
<Alex___> Is there any documentation for the unity interface?
<chilli0> Hi, for some reason after updating a few days ago. my samba client doesn't work anymore.. I can load smaller mount partions but anything big just crashed when I load it.
<KB1JWQ> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<phoenixsampras> X-windowsUSR: i think unity will be with ubuntu on april, next version
<KB1JWQ> Alex___: ^^
<Alex___> Because the bar on the left is hiding automaticly, and I dont want this
<X-windowsUSR> phoenixsampras - any thoughts on network security ? for ubuntu ?
<X-windowsUSR> does it come with a firewall ?
<KB1JWQ> X-windowsUSR: It does.
<X-windowsUSR> is it turned on automatically ?
<KB1JWQ> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<phoenixsampras> X-windowsUSR: well it has selinux and iptables, which is quite secure... but i do have them disabled :P
<X-windowsUSR> ok.
<X-windowsUSR> I just don't want to leave the front door wide open
<maxillusionist> X-windowsUSR can implement some open source firewalls
<X-windowsUSR> last time I had to get into setting modem settings - chap etc.
<X-windowsUSR> is that all pretty much automatic post install ?
<X-windowsUSR> I'm not looking forward to editing column 9 of row 134 etc.
<phoenixsampras> X-windowsUSR: yeh, you just use ubuntu software central to install everything, like itunes
<X-windowsUSR> oh well- it's here... Hope it works in Virtualbox
<phoenixsampras> X-windowsUSR: yeh, trying on virtualbox
<maxillusionist> try synaptic package manager,i guess ubuntu comes with firewall inbuilt x-windowUSR
<X-windowsUSR> I wonder if VB will be slower.
<X-windowsUSR> I hope it's okay.
<X-windowsUSR> friend of mine used to do network security testing with virtual OS installs.
<X-windowsUSR> will be neat to test some things I suppose.
<maxillusionist> must be backtrack indeed ??
<gilles> hey .. can any1 help me with  starcraft 2 ... i have teamviewer so some1 can connect and see the problem and help me .. i got teh game running , full screen only, sound works i can log in but cant play multiplayer or siungleplaye
<maxillusionist> well i like fuzzing network protocols
<StepNjump> duepi did you try to run Outlook 2002 under wine?
<phoenixsampras> gilles: aint that game outfashioned?
<X-windowsUSR> oh god- I'm leaving Windows for some CYGWIN issues, and here I'll be gaining new WINE issues - augh!
<X-windowsUSR> ya just can't win
<gilles> outfashionned ?>
<gilles> its new
<maxillusionist> try  VMware
<phoenixsampras> vbox > vmware
<X-windowsUSR> oh ? WM for what ? *nix to run windows ?
<X-windowsUSR> I'm using vbox  - but is VM free now ?
<maxillusionist> i run MAC snow leopard in vmware LOL
<maxillusionist> anything
<X-windowsUSR> VM is time tested indeed
<X-windowsUSR> max- does VM cost ?
<maxillusionist> i run android too,
<X-windowsUSR> damn - I wonder, maybe I should use VMWare over VB
<maxillusionist> you can download from mediafire
<X-windowsUSR> any benefits over VB ?
<maxillusionist> virtual box is free i think
<X-windowsUSR> yes - it is.
<X-windowsUSR> VM iir used to cost .
<Gryllida> http://pastebin.fossnet.info/index.php/view/52528690 - error during apt-get update - sources.list is here: http://pastebin.fossnet.info/index.php/view/8675698 - ideas?
<maxillusionist> vm needs some serials
<X-windowsUSR> oh, no money right now, I'll skip that.
<X-windowsUSR> thanks though, forgot about VM
<maxillusionist> dude you can avail it for free if you want
<ilea> how can i configure the  wi-fi internet conection with a whierles router i need for someone to get the internet working
<KB1JWQ> Gryllida: Those links don't work here.
<maxillusionist> mediafire can give you cracks
<KB1JWQ> Er, the ones for the repo you're nailing.
<Gryllida> hm
<maxillusionist> http://www.mediafire.com/?rglt3ayombe
<Gryllida> KB1JWQ, which ones?
<duepi> StepNjump:all the ms office 2007 works under wine
<maxillusionist> keygen for vmware
<KB1JWQ> Gryllida: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mono-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ contains no maverick, for one.
<ubuntu89897> i want to connect via network an ubuntu computer with a windows 7 computer but i have problems with access the data from ubuntu with samba can anybody help?
<wizz> hi all. i was installed compiz in ubuntu 10.10 and i realize it's have less effect then 9.10. how  to get all that missed?
<StepNjump> oh nice. thanks
<StepNjump> oh nice thanks duepi
<wooter> ubuntu89897, you have to turn off the workgroup only sharing on windows 7
<wooter> makes it less secure, about the same as XP, you still have password protection
<ilea> how to make the internet conection work with a wi-fi router?
<ubuntu89897> wooter, how can i do that, i have made accesable an folder in "options" for "everybody" but cant acess in nautilus under "network"
<maxillusionist> yeah why not duepi if IE8 can run then anything can run
<Alex__> hmm
<Alex__> i dont see any documentation for unity
<Alex__> how to disable the hiding of the panel on the left when I maximize
<maxillusionist> ilea which router do you use
<Evanescence> I need help about mocp , I can not use ExecCommand2 = "rm -i %f" in mocp config , mocp display bad command.
<duepi> maxillusionist: ms products work well under wine, they're not actually coded that badly
<c0r0_> hai
<duepi> maxillusionist: there's a bunch of stuff that doesn't work though
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I'm trying to create a launcher on my gnome desktop. But it has to be executed in a terminal window. How can I make the launcher do that? The command that I want to be run in the terminal is: ssh -l myuser server1
<Alex__> When I maximize a screen the panel hides. How to disable this? (unity)
<duepi> Alex__: what panel?
<acicula> BezNalogov: launch a terminal emulator first, gnome-console or xterm
<mgolisch> BezNalogov: start some terminal app? like gnome-terminal -e "ssh foo bar"
<BezNalogov> ok thanks
<Gryllida> KB1JWQ, I don't even see http://ppa.launchpad.net/mono-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ in the paste of sources.list, which line is it then?
<BezNalogov> Yes, that works. Thanks
<maxillusionist> duepi what stuffs is it IDM
<duepi> maxillusionist: IDM doesn't work properly, yes
<StepNjump> duepi, you never told me your Open Office writer's version did you?
<duepi> StepNjump: it's the latest one..
<beecarr> how do i install gzip package through ubuntu through Ubuntu software centre, thereby ensuring correct dependencies
<acicula> !gzip
<ubuntu89897> anybody was able to connect windows with ubuntu and make folders accesable?
<acicula> !gunzip
<duepi> acicula: lol
<acicula> hmm
<danielpaciran> ark
<StepNjump> Yeah duepi but which version?
<StepNjump> Go to help and about
<acicula> surprisingly, gzip is part of the gzip package. so apt-get install gzip should do it
<StepNjump> And give me the build number too please
<StepNjump> Because here it works fine so you'd think yours should work the same way duepi
<acicula> apt-get will pull in any dependency's, though i doubt there are that many for gzip
<phoenixsampras> who doesnt have gzip LOL
<nbros652> ubuntu89897: search for Samba in the software center and install it
<maxillusionist> yeah duepi i had tried as well but i guess something can be done to make it working as it is a network program and as i said if IE8 can then anything duepi
<ilter> Hello. On 10.10 netbook edition. How can i start same application twice from tray on right?
<StepNjump> Ah never mind duepi. It crashed again!
<acicula> ubuntu89897: just sharing files on either platform has worked for me in the past
<ajmal> Hai all i need to access our online dedicated server using terminal of my ubuntu os. How can i do this.
<acicula> ajmal: you use the ssh program for this
<c0r0_> Loooo
<ubuntu89897> acicula, does it only work with "crosses" network cable?
<ubuntu89897> acicula, "crossed"
<acicula> ubuntu89897: there is no relation between the two
<et_> I'm wondering what is the name of the little animation that the mouse pointer turns into when the system is busy doing something?
<et_> The equivalent of the hourglass thingie in Windows.
<ajmal> [acicula] I tried to use "ssh <username>@< server ip>"  But i got given error message.  ssh: connect to host 204.197.242.18 port 22: Connection refused
<duepi> ajmal: iptables problem, mayb
<duepi> e
<llutz> ajmal: ssh-server running on server? "lsof -i :22"
<et_> anybody?
<llutz> ajmal: "Connection refused" means "nothing listens on this port"
<ajmal> [duepi] How can i resolve this problem
<acicula> ajmal: connection refused means you were able to reach the host, but the connection was rejected. This can happen because there is not a service running at that port/ip, or because of firewall rules rejecting connections to that service
<gumus> hi all
<shezri> hi
<et_> hi
<ubuntu89897> acicula, what do you mean?
<et_> what is the name of the little animation that the mouse pointer turns into when the system is  busy doing something?
<gumus> i can't run the google earth
<ajmal> [acicula] How can i solve this problem
<acicula> ajmal: you can not remotely fix this. Make sure that the ssh service is running and on what port it is listening, also verify that you do not have firewall rules blocking connections and/or there arent other firewalls on the network blocking the connection
<gumus> with no appearing error
<gumus> i click on the icon then nothing happens
<phoenixsampras> ajmal: what problem?
<weia> et_: we call that one the hoppy
<ajmal> [acicula] our server maintenece party is using putty But I cant access
<acicula> ajmal: you need to consult your maintenance party then and have them check they arent blocking connections from your ip address
<et_> weia: ok
<phoenixsampras> ajmal: call yous sysop
<et_> so i made nautilus start automatically after GNOME starts up and this hopppy thing won't disappear
<ajmal> [<acicula>] thank you ll get back to u
<et_> does it mean something?
<et_> weia: I'm trying to make a kiosk.
<acicula> ajmal: your welcome
<acicula> et_: hoppy thing?, nautilus starts by default on gnome as it also handles desktop icons
<et_> acicula: s. I just replaced /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop with a script that starts nautilus immediately after loading GNOME
<jiltdil> how to open pdf file in terminal?
<et_> acuicula: by 'starts' I mean open a nautilus window.
<acicula> jiltdil: depends on the pdf viewer, the gnome default is called evince
<ubuntu89897> nbors652, i thought it was part of standard installation
<et_> I'm just trying to make a kiosk out of ubuntu. But that little mouse animation won't stop after nautilus pops up..
<et_> acicula: I'm just trying to make a kiosk out of ubuntu. But that little mouse animation won't stop after nautilus pops  up..
<jiltdil> acicula:actually i want to open it under terminal not ouside it as we open any text file using vi or gedit under termianl
<acicula> et_: i see, wouldnt know about that specific problem, but are you following some specific kiosk howto or?
<acicula> jiltdil: there is pdf2txt or the various pdf2something converters
<acicula> jiltdil: pdftotxt even
<et_> acicula: no I am not. I just manually stripped the system down by uninstalling several packages. then tried to start nautilus immediately after GNOME starts up
<et_> acicula: The idea is to have the application (in this case, nautilus) open up in full screen when the system starts.
<et_> acicula: and the system shutsdown when I close the application.
<iamaregee2> how to configure PKG_CONFIG_PATH ??
<acicula> et_: dont have a solution for the mouse pointer
<et_> acicula: One of the guys here told me that little mouse animation (the equivalent of the hourglass in windows) is called hoppy!
<iamaregee2> ./configure shows error that gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10 not found
<et_> acicula: Ok. Thanks though ! :)
<iamaregee2> but its installed in /ur/lib
<acicula> iamaregee2: you need to install the -dev version
<et_> acicula: is there any other channel where I can look for help?
<iamaregee2> hmm...
<void_pointer> et_ any reason you just didn't use one of the chopped down distros of debian?
<acicula> iamaregee2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<iamaregee2> is it available on software center  ??
<acicula> for the path variable
<acicula> iamaregee2: for all open source packages there usually are -dev versions included when appropriate
<et_> void_pointer: no specific reason. I just had ubuntu at hand and decided to get something working.!
<iamaregee2> thanks lemme try it out...
<acicula> iamaregee2: ussually adding it to .bashrc or .profile in your home is enough, unless you need the variables to apply system wide, see the wikipage i linked for details
<acicula> iamaregee2: also be sure not to just blindly do make install as root, as by default most programs will dump their files in with the system files, which is typically not what you want
<jiltdil> acicula: when i used pdftptxt it shows no result whem i use  pdftotext  it converts.thax for guiding me
<jiltdil> acicula: when i used pdftotxt it shows no result whem i use  pdftotext  it converts.thax for guiding me
<void_pointer> et_ fair enough. Although it often works out better to start with a minimal distro and build up, instead of a "full" distro and tear down. If you know what I mean.
<acicula> jiltdil: heh i even looked it up for you and still copied it incorrectly, reading 101 failure :D
<acicula> and i still copied..
<iamaregee2> @acicula
<iamaregee2> okay
<jiltdil> acicula:hehehe ..any way thanx
<et_> void_pointer: I understand !
<acicula> iamaregee2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware , the last step explains how to make a deb file from compiled source
<iamaregee2> i 've gtk-2.0 installed ...but the installing software is searching for gtk+-2.0 ...do i need to install gtk+-2.0
<acicula> iamaregee2: libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<acicula> iamaregee2: apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<acicula> clear
<iamaregee2> yeah
<iamaregee2> thanks
<jiltdil> acicula: ok how to convert text to pdf via terminal
<acicula> jiltdil: latex ;)
<iamaregee2> and does it works for converting pdf to txt as well ??
<acicula> jiltdil: there is no formatting in txt, so pdf doesnt know what to do with it, other then treating the whole txt as one blob of text
<dark2> Using ubuntu 10.10, updating causes me to just boot into a black and white striped screen
<dark2> Not sure what update, just started happening after installing some
<void_pointer> dark2 ah, Zippy Zebra must be out
<dark2> :P
<dark2> Not a new ubuntu version, just updates via update manager
<dark2> I've been up all night trying to figure it out
<void_pointer> sorry. All night coding session has left me delirious. I'd better depart
<dark2> I just had to re-install ubuntu, but it will do it again
<acicula> jiltdil: what you can do is perhaps decompile pdf to source instead of txt, make whatever  changes you want and then render it again
<larious> anybody from Nigeria here
<_cronus_> et_, which cursor theme are you using? maybe if you reinstall it, it will fix your problem
<jiltdil> acicula:hw to do that
<acicula> dark2: switched video driver by any chance?
<dark2> Not that I know of
<acicula> jiltdil: not really sure tbh, pdftosrc perhaps?
<dark2> Using the propietary ATI drivers
<jiltdil> acicula ok m trying
<acicula> dark2: does the problem go away if you disable those?
<dark2> I can't get in TO disable them
<dark2> It locks up
<dark2> I re-installed but if I update it will do it again
<johanhar> I want to have ubuntu on my macbook. I know it is a dedicated webpage with instructions. I just wonder if anyone here got a macbook (5,5) with ubuntu 10.10, and know any problems? How is the trackpad (mousepad).
<Lint01> how to get f..king metacity to start by itself?
<acicula> dark2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20Need%20to%20purge%20-fglrx this looks like it should let you reset the driver back to the standard one
<et_> _cronus_: no tat's not a problem.
<acicula> dark2: as for trouble shooting the flgrx driver, im not much use there, what gpu do you have?
<dark2> ATI HD 5850
<dark2> Also, how do I use those commands if I can't even load in when it does so
<et_> _cronus_: I'm thinking my script might be the problem.
<dark2> I boot, I get the screen, it's all frozen
<acicula> dark2: when booting opt for a rescue console, and then follow the menu to get a shell, or just boot a livecd/stick directly
<acicula> in the bootmanager you have the option to select rescue, if you dont get such a menu hold shift, if that dont work hold the other shift.
<acicula> (during boot)
<Lint01> why would someone want to disable fglrx?
<acicula> because enabling it renders his system unusable
<magizian> free encrypted anonymous chatserver at magizian.hopto.org
<dark2> If I do that though, I can't run 3D games
<larious> any nigeria here
<dark2> and the resolution will be horrible
<_cronus_> et_, so you get to see all cursors except the waiting cursor?
<acicula> dark2: the open source ati should let you set proper resolutions, but yeah the 3D acceleration will be lacking
<dark2> I jumped out of my seat when I saw the striped lined screen
<acicula> what did you see specifically
<dark2> Just black and white vertical lines across both of my screens
<acicula> think the radeonhd driver does have some 3d capability, its not a basic shim driver like the nvidia one is
<acicula> dark2: could try the 11.04 and see if the newer ati drivers included function better? should be able to test with a livecd/usbstick
<quask> hi
<dark2> It was the 11.04 ones that were used.
<quask> when I start firefox I get following error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: EOF in dbus-launch reading address from bus daemon
<quask> can anyone help me fixing that?
<acicula> dark2: then try the 10.10 distribution, or were you mixing your own packages?
<rtdp> my ubuntu 10.10 with duel monitor laptop is giving error as - Xserver does not support requested size - and after giving this error it shows mirror on both monitors
<dark2> No I used the 11.04 and had the error, now reinstalled ubuntu and using the ones via "Additional drivers"
<rtdp> why it gives error as - Xserver does not support requested size ? i am on ubuntu 10.10
<dark2> But neither let me set a primary monitor and move my gnome bars over
<dark2> >.>
<acicula> flgrd doesnt work for you on 10.10 or 10.04?
<acicula> err 11.04?
<neil_> Hi everyone, I have a question regarding the password set up for thunderbird
<neil_> I want to set up a password when even i open thunderbird
<dark2> flgrd?
<acicula> flgrx, the binary ati drivers
<acicula> *proprietary
<dark2> They operate currently
<dark2> BUT
<dark2> I haven't updated anything yet
<rtdp> Xserver does not support requested size   -   how can this be solved for ubuntu 10.04 with dell inspiron,  ATI graphics card
<dark2> still can't move the GNOME bars off the small monitor though.
<quask> can anyone help me fixing the following issue? when I start firefox I get following error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: EOF in dbus-
<quask> launch reading address from bus daemon
<neil_> ???????????????????????????????????????
<acicula> dark2: you mean to say updating 11.04 (not updating to 11.04) breaks the video?
<dark2> I'm on ubuntu 10.10 just so we're clear
<acicula> dark2: and when you update you mean the regular updates or the updates to 11.04?
<dark2> I was using the latest ATI drivers from ATI directly, and updating things via update manager broke everything.
<dark2> Regular updates
<dark2> Not distro upgrade
<acicula> so if i understand correctly: you have 10.10 ,you installed the ati drivers manually, then when you update with the updatemanager, things get hosed?
<acicula> and by manually i mean went to the ati website and fetched their linux drivers?
<dark2> yes
<mix22891> עםם
<acicula> dark2: then things are working as expected.
<mix22891> good morning
<mix22891> how do i scan a picture?
<abhinav_singh> i need help with this http://pastebin.com/sm6cbFp6
<dark2> what do you mean, as expected
<acicula> dark2: the package manager has no perception of the binary driver package, and so this often leads to problems
<dark2> Huh.
<dark2> Thought it was a good idea to grab the newest
<dark2> guess not?
<acicula> dark2: its not
<dark2> Windows logic =/= Linux logic I suppose.
<acicula> dark2: correct ;)
<dark2> I'll see if things still go OK after updates
<acicula> dark2: if you must use newer ati drivers always always always use packaged versions, never just tarballs
<dark2> It was a .run
<dark2> or something like that
<acicula> yeah thats the same deal, thats just a tarball with a shell script attached
<jakobbg> Hey. An ideatorrent-module in drupal is spewing out lots if "Parameter 1 to profile_load_profile() expected to be a reference, value given"-warnings, running 10.04 LTS 64bits, drupal,php&apache2 from standard packages. Using ideatorrent 0.9.1. any help is appreciated, did not find anything on google.
<dark2> But, can I get the gnome bars off my right screen and onto the left?
<dark2> They seem to be stuck there
<Shvonder> neil_: I've never done it. Still I think the question refers to AppArmour and, may be, PAM configuration.
<acicula> dark2: i think it defaults to whatever monitor is set to primary in the video configuration tool
<dark2> In windows CCC I can set it easy, but it doesn't seem to be the case here
<axscode> hi guys im running compiz-fusion, and have an extended dual monitor. im having trouble transfering a window to extended
<Shvonder> neil_: PAM definetly is the thing that manges with passwords and logins. I can't say much about AppArmour
<neil_> Shvonder: what is PAM ?
<acicula> dark2: incidently https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI this explains how you can make packages from the unpackaged ati drivers, but ymmv. If things start to fail purge the fglrx drivers and revert back to the opensource/proprietary drivers included with the distribution
<Lint01> neil_ pluggable authentication module
<Shvonder> neil_: Here is it home page. (Look documentation please) http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/
<neil_> Sure
<hilarie> Not sure if this is the right place... but... here goes, when I hit python test1.py 1>/pinglogs/superninjalogfile.txt 2>/pinglogs/superninjaloglife2.txt that into terminal, I get bash: /pinglogs/superninjalogfile.txt: No such file or directory I created both the folder, and the file needed thinking that might be it
<axscode> hi guys im running compiz-fusion, and have an extended dual monitor. im having trouble transfering a window to extended
<acicula> dark2: try preferences->video, should be a primary toggle there iirc.
<dark2> There is no video option.
<Ant13> Hi, is it possible to install Ubunt 10.10 on a mac without refit? And what about newest uefi pc?
<lordpain> hello all
<lordpain> hello all
<Shvonder> neil_: Be aware it's very dangerous thing. You should configure it very carefully unless you want make the OS not usable.
<lordpain> how do i open a C$ folder on a network
<neil_> I was also reading about a small plugin in thunderbird called "Profile password"
<acicula> dark2: then i dont know where the option to set the primary is at, not behind ubuntu myself atm so cant check
<neil_> However i was not able to download it for the linux version
<Shvonder> neil_: I don't use Thunderbird, sorry
<Lint01> lordpain, smb://host-name-or-ip/c$
<neil_> Okay
<neil_> Also I have a problem in sharing the printer on a Remote Terminal Connection
<acicula> neil_: setting a master password in thunderbird has nothing to do with pam or apparmor
<Ant13> Hi, is it possible to install Ubunt 10.10 on a mac without refit? And what about newest uefi pc?	
<acicula> neil_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Master_password under setting a master password the procedure is explained
<Adbuntu> hey guys, how i can chat in YM room via emphaty??
<neil_> Acicula: I have no problem in setting up the master password, however I want to set up a profile password
<lordpain> linnt01 it ask for a username ,domain and password
<acicula> neil_: you want to prevent others from accessing a profile?
<neil_> Acicula: Yes, to be precise I want to get the passwd screen as soon as I open thunderbird
<pankaj_sharma> !history
<acicula> neil_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Protect_the_profiles_contents has some suggestions, under the weak methods to protect the profile contents
<acicula> if you want to keep your emails safe though you should look for other security measures then an access password
<blaize> neil_, why do you want to do it that way?  Wouldn't a better option to be to give people who use your computer their own profile? Or just lock your screen if you leave your desk?
<SoftarPaul> Hello! I've downloaded Samba. I'm sitting with a networkcable from my Ubuntu, to my Xbox and I want to share the network with Samba. How to?
<kisuke> ok tring to run an update from CLI and getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580069/ any ideas whats borking?
<ubuntu89897> SoftarPaul, i have the same problem if u know how pls tell me
<Shvonder> neil_: you know it is because of PAM you have to write password every time you run "pon" or "poff" commands, "ssh" andso on. Because of that it is possible to write a RULE for thunderbird like to any other program
<Shvonder> hypotetically
<neil_> okay
<acicula> kisuke: punch your error into google, gives you this suggestion: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<acicula> then run apt-get update again
<kisuke> acicula: thanks, didnt see that when i googled it
<fyriad> exit
<acicula> SoftarPaul: usually people just click a folder in the filebrowser and enable the share option. How did you download samba?
<acicula> *right click
<SoftarPaul> Hey! Now when I plugged in the networkcable, it automaticaly worked!
<SoftarPaul> without samba
<simmerz> is this the right place to ask about PPA issues?
<sandstrom> I have an ubuntu server with ~ 600 mb memory and 591 mb is used. All processes in top sum up to about ~80 mb memory usage. I've no idea where the rest is, any ideas?
<acicula> sandstrom: cache
<sandstrom> acicula: is that files (disk data) cached in ram?
<iflema> !mem | sandstrom
<ubottu> sandstrom: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<acicula> sandstrom: that and a few other things
<acicula> sandstrom: type in free -m, second row second column shows you the real memory in use by processes
<Billybob3> Hi. Can anyone help me install manually my legacy nvidia driver in 10.04?
<sandstrom> iflema: thanks!
<acicula> Billybob3: the legacy drivers are packaged and can be activated via the Hardware drivers menu
<sandstrom> acicula: thanks! So then I have ~100 used by processes, and the rest is free. Great! I guess I should reconfigure my server reporting tool which is sending me low memory alerts atm.
<acicula> sandstrom: probably a good ieda
<proper> read me
<Billybob3> acicula- my Hardware drivers menu says is blank now and says there are no proprietary drivers in use.
<acicula> Billybob3: what gpu do you have?
<proper> <Billybob3> scan the ubuntu cd for bcmwl driver
<namitha> hey
<Billybob3> acicula -gpu? er I think it's GeForce4 MX 4000
<serengeti> hello. do you know of any Linux graphics program that makes it possible to use advanced typographic features found in some OpenType fonts? for example, http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/sudtipos/lady-rene/
<empity> anyone knows maybe how to automatically start gpg and ssh-agent at every session?
<empity> using awesome possibly..
<namitha> ru dealing with the wireles driver or graphics driver
<Billybob3> proper-bcmwl driver? And what do I do with that? Manually install it?
<namitha> <Billybob3> ya
<acicula> empity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup ?
<namitha> gpw
<empity> acicula: yes but I don't use the fancy stupid g ui
<acicula> namitha, proper, he wasnt asking about his wireless card
<empity> it's ubuntu here but with awesome, and on the other machine just archlinux
<acicula> Billybob3: whats your gpu
<Billybob3> namitha-ok
<namitha> ok i know
<empity> but there should be a more general way
<acicula> empity: you can either use sytstem wide services or use your .bashrc or .profile to execute additional command
<namitha> problem with installation u may need to install the dkms and the dependancies from the cd itself
<Billybob3> acicula- gpu is that my graphics card? GForce MX4000
<acicula> Billybob3: yes
<namitha> anyone read me
<Billybob3> acicula - GForce MX400
<Billybob3> MX4000
<neil_> I also have a question about the user restrictions in Ubuntu
<namitha> problem wit connecting the dun through my mobile it flags null..,when i tried to
<Shvonder> Billybob3: Download it and install from official site
<empity> acicula: yes but other processes are not "son" of the process that first start them
<neil_> is there any way that I can diable the "sudo" access for the user and I can get a report if anyone tries to access the "sudo" command
<iceroot> neil_: remove him from the admin-group. for the report, there is the tool logcheck which will send mails on such events
<namitha> neil:change the settings in administrater -
<neil_> namitha: how?
<namitha> .> users and groups utilities
<namitha> it provides the options on the main tree
<mix22891> ubuntu crash when i've copy files
<mix22891> i've report about this
<namitha> hello pls help me
<mix22891> call 911
<Billybob3> Shavonder-I already have. It's sitting on my desktop but when try to install it I get half way through the install and then it tells me that a driver such as nvidiafb or rivafb is stopping the NVIDIA driver from taking owership of the Nvidia graphics device
<neil_> namitha: wts d issue u r facing?
<namitha>  problem wit connecting the dun through my mobile it flags null..,when i tried to
<acicula> Billybob3: dont download and install from the official site, thats a good way to instantly hose your system
<namitha> neil:::??
<acicula> Billybob3: from what i can tell the legacy driver you need is packaged for ubuntu 10.10 still, its called nvidia-96 . can you install that and reboot and see if the driver is then listed in the hardware drivers
<Billybob3> acicula-the driver works perfectly well in systems prior to Ubuntu 10.04
<germi> Hi, I use Qt Creator on Ubuntu 10.10. When I try 'run' my program(from creator) QT Creator close. Is there a solution to my problem?
<mix22891> WE FIGHT FOR FREEDOME!
<acicula> Billybob3: the hosing is related to installing critical system files without using the package manager leading to problems
<tzaeru> ..any suggestions for a music player that has same functionality as rhytmbox, but doesn't take 10% of CPU together with PulseAudio?
<axscode> hi guys im running compiz-fusion, and have an extended dual monitor. im having trouble transfering a window to extended
<Billybob3> acicula-this is the one that works that I have sitting on my desktop-NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.16-pkg1
<Billybob3> acicula- I mean works when I can get it installed (lol)
<acicula> Billybob3: can you open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-96  and paste the output on pastebin.com?
<Billybob3> acicula-ok doing it now...
<Billybob3> acicula-is there any particular precedure or subject area for pasting something on pastebin.com?
<acicula> nope, just dump it there, press button and copy the url here
<Billybob3> aricula - ok doing it now...
<Lint01> how to get f..king metacity to start by itself??
<drkenziNNNNN> JOOO
<administrator09> hi
<drkenziNNNNN> KE TI EBAM CHATOT
<administrator09> bojana e svinja
<drkenziNNNNN> ZNAM!
<administrator09> sakam da izleze ili padne od planetata
<drkenziNNNNN> ??
<drkenziNNNNN> nvm
<ilea> what language( ce limba)
<ilea> :P
<drkenziNNNNN> ILEA KOJA SI TI?
<ikonia> drkenziNNNNN: english only in this channel please
<drkenziNNNNN> OK
<drkenziNNNNN> KISS MY UGLY ASS
<Billybob3> acicula - seems to be bit of a problem...Wrong Captcha CODE, please try again. Make sure COOKIES are enabled in your browser.
<federico> hi everybody
<rockworldmi> hi.
<rockworldmi> http://www.220.ro/funny/Microsoft-Vs-Java/Iw8nmDHL7Y/
<vlaar> hiya
<rockworldmi> look at this..
<federico> what is it?
<acicula> Billybob3: fill in the captcha, and or turn of no-script or whatever blocking tool you use?
<federico> italians in chat?
<acicula> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mix22891> my last draw for linux ::::::; \\  http://img189.imageshack.us/i/gb3x.jpg/
<AdvoWork> how can i see what ip's are on the network? ie 192.168.0.0/24?
<curiousx> AdvoWork: whti nmap
<curiousx> nmap -sP 192.169.0.0/24
<curiousx> i for get "sudo" =P well you know
<Shvonder> AdvoWork: ifconfig
<curiousx> and sustitue 9 by 8 =P
<Shvonder> ;)
<ljsoftnet> hello people
<curiousx> like that ---> sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<mix22891> uh lalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mix22891> opps
<mix22891> sorry
<curiousx> excuse me my inglish is not so good =(
<mix22891> wrong window
<Billybob3> acicula - you still there? here is the pastebin url you asked for: http://pastebin.com/GCKtwBv7
<genewitch> well i got x11 forwarding and audio forwarding working on the cloud, now. Remarkably, windows XWin.exe is completely worthless, but ubuntu desktop works flawlessly.
<CoNFuS3D> hi, for some reason gnome won't install on kubuntu.... any ideas?
<io> CoNFuS3D: #kubuntu
<CoNFuS3D> I do the install, says it's installed, then when I go to log out, to select gnome, it's not there
<kish> is there a sw to collect usb traces similar to ethereal for packet cature??
<CoNFuS3D> it was originally a gnome install, I installed kde, now can't go back to gnome
<genewitch> CoNFuS3D: run "which gnome-session"
<acicula> Billybob3: reboot see if the driver is listed?
<CoNFuS3D> gives me this: /usr/bin/gnome-session
<Billybob3> acicula-ok am doing now...
<genewitch> CoNFuS3D: it's a matter of editing the config for the login screen i imagine. I'd start googling that. that's my slightly more helpful answer.
<Pumpkin-> kish: amazingly, wireshark on Linux can
<Pumpkin-> http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/USB
<genewitch> Pumpkin-: for blackboxing a usb device?
<Pumpkin-> yeah. Read that page. I think it is what you want.
<acicula> CoNFuS3D: in the KDM login manager you can select the gnome session, think you can revet to the gnome login manager using update-alternatives
<genewitch> wasn't me, but thanks for the tip :-)
<tnm> anybody know what does the decimal points for program mens, like program version 1.2.3 stand for: "1" in the program version, "2" is the version of upgrade and "3" is version of update?
<kish> yes
<genewitch> tnm: major.minor.build-revision ubuntu 10 is the major, 10.10 is major.minor, for instance.
<kish> would be great if you could help..
<acicula> not really, for ubuntu the 10.10 just refers to the year/date more then anything
<genewitch> acicula: i didn't want to cite windows NT version numbers. or mac OS. mac os X has 10 in front of the major number (currently 5) followed by minor (currently 2 or something) so mac os X 10.5.2
<Pumpkin-> tnm: different programs do numbering differently. No really accepted common standards.
<genewitch> Pumpkin-: vaguely off topic but it's probably because there's no standard concurrent versioning system adopted by the community, as the good ones do versioning automatically.
<iceroot> tnm: 10.10 means year 20(10) month 10. so its 10.10. ubuntu 8.04 was release 200(8) in april (04), so its 8.04
<acicula> genewitch: verion numbering is done at the discretion of the developer or marketing (team). the only real convention is that higher means newer
<genewitch> acicula: i concede that
<billybob3> acicula-hi. here is what lspci -k says:Kernel modules: i2c-viapro
<billybob3> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<billybob3> 	Kernel driver in use: via-rhine
<billybob3> 	Kernel modules: via-rhine
<billybob3> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<billybob3> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<billybob3> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-96, nvidiafb, nouveau
<billybob3> acicula - system Admin Hardware drivers says driver is activated but not currently in use???? What does that mean?
<acicula> billybob3: not a clue, can you activate it ?
<Rickardo1> Is there any way I can dump the iptables config.. I have done a lot of changes and need to script it so I don't lose the changes when reboot.
<CoNFuS3D> weird, the default desktop is set to GDM, so why then would it still load KDE ?
<CoNFuS3D> and also the login screen is gnome... which is also a bit weird
<CoNFuS3D> should I try uninstalling gnome, then reinstalling?
<billybob3> acicula - it says it is activated already but not currently in use. And button gives me the option to deactivate it...
<vlaar> the sessions.conf reference to gdm might be wrong
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: gdm is not a desktop
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: the loginscreen is gdm, which will load gnome, kde, xfce4, lxde or other things
<beacher> \admin
<CoNFuS3D> oh!... well.. why is there no selection to change desktops?
<CoNFuS3D> and more importantly, how do I fix that?
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: if you have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed, there is a session-option in gdm
<CoNFuS3D> I tried that, but to no avail
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: dpkg -l kubuntu-desktop  is showing "ii"?
<billybob3> acicula- it's hard to tell if that new driver is making alot of difference to anything but not worse anyway (lol). Isn't it just possible to get rid of the nvidia-96, nvidiafb, nouveau drivers and install the driver that worked on previous prior to 10.04?
<acicula> billybob3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8469/nvidia-96-not-working-in-maverick all the way at the bottom is a suggestion that may help you
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<acicula> billybob3: that driver is not likely to work
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: and at the login-screen, where you choose your username and gave the password there is a field called session if i am correct
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: and please put the nickname infront of a chat-message
<CoNFuS3D> there was when I first installed KDE, but not anymore
<leptonix> @find charmed
<billybob3> acicula - like I said it works nicely when I manage to get it installed  on older systems and it also got installed on linux mint 10 (don't ask me how! lol) but, you're more of an expert on the subject me I guess.
<CoNFuS3D> ice799, ok I will in future :)
<billybob3> acicula -my old NVIDIA driver I mean
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: and using the correct names also? :)
<acicula> billybob3: the driver is included in 10.10, but was disabled by default, probably why its loaded, but not activated. Which means you are currently using the nouvaeu driver
<CoNFuS3D> iceroot, oops, sorry :P
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: if i am correct you can also choose the session in the gnome-menu. system-settings-login-screen (dont know the englisch menu-names)
<acicula> but there was an updated version made of the nvidia-96 so it would work in 10.10
<CoNFuS3D> iceroot, can't get to gnome to do that :P
<beacher> joined #ubuntu
<billybob3> acicula - so I'm back at square one? ha ha ha. ok Thanks anyway.
<acicula> billybob3: no
<acicula> as explained here https://launchpad.net/~dajhorn/+archive/nvidia-96
<billybob3> acicula - no?
<billybob3> ah ok . thanks
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: then have a look at your current desktop you are running for that setting
<hale> hi. i have a directory that isn't emty. i can not remoove it via:sudo rmdir -rf IPTables-Parse-0.7/
<hale> . plz help
<billybob3> acicula - ok got a bit of reading to then. Thanks for your help
<CoNFuS3D> iceroot, I would assume user defined session would give me the ability to choose desktops?
<acicula> billybob3: sudo aptitude -t maverick-proposed install nvidia-96 nvidia-96-modaliases
<acicula> think that should cover it and install the proper update right away without doing anything else
<coz_>   hey all
<Beacher> hi guys
<billybob3> acicula - ok
<iceroot> CoNFuS3D: i guess so
<hale> how can i remove a not emty directory?
<CoNFuS3D> iceroot, thanks :)
<CoNFuS3D> I try now... brb
<iceroot> hale: why -r when using rmdir? rmdir should be the same as rm -r
<llutz> rmdir only deletes empty dirs
<rockworldmi> http://www.artofliving.org/
<Beacher> yes. that only remove empty directory
<Beacher> rm -r
<acicula> billybob3: did that fix the problem?
<billybob3> acicula - sorry was answering the doorbell... just about to sudo what you suggested...just a minute...
<billybob3> acicula - guess it needs a reboot again?? Doing that now..
<acicula> billybob3: dunno, can try activating first
<CoNFuS3D> iceroot, didn't work, tried each and every option available in the login manager... any suggestions?
<dromidan> im trying to connect my ubuntu box to the internet via a shared Airport connection on my laptop through ethernet. I am able to share this connection to other macs over the ethernet, but the ubuntu box will not connect using automatic DHCP. Ive tried setting it up manually, but no dice. Is there anything else I can try to make it work, other than trying to set it up manually?
<Beacher> question : irc can use in the command line ?
<llutz> Beacher: weechat irssi
<Beacher> oh . thanks
<Beacher> llutz: thanks
<billybob3> acicula-system admin hardware drivers says driver is activated but not currently in use AND this time instead of the option to deactivate it I only have the option to remove it???????? Reboot??
<acicula> yeah
<sveinse> Is is it possible to add any options to avahi-autoipd from interfaces? I've specified a new eth0:1 using the ipv4ll method, however I need to pass --force-bind to avahi-autoipd to make it assign an address.
<Shvonder> Beacher: Can irc be used in command line? (It would be more correct. Yes. I heard of IRC-command line clients, through they were not very usefull for ME)
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> com.synclab.pilotmobile.domain.model.communication.PayloadQueue
<ech0s7> wrong paste :)
<ech0s7> hi i have a problem with java application, i see only one program icon in application bar if i launch different java applications...
<gaden> Shvonder: use irssi
<Shvonder> gaden: Say it to Beacher as I use ChatZilla :)
<gaden> Shvonder: ouch.. sorry :)
<benjamice> hi
<benjamice> i have a problem with my touchpad and mouse
<Kent_> Can I use a USB data cable to connect my internetless-laptop to my desktop so I can connect to the net?
<dromidan> Kent_: you can use an ethernet cable, apparently; im trying to do that now
<larious> Kent: you mean you cant set up internet on your Ubuntu
<benjamice> i just installed ubuntu on a dell 1525, and installed the updates
<benjamice> and now my touchpad dosent respond
<benjamice> after rebooting
<dromidan> Larious, no he means specifically what he is saying, using a USB cable.
<shezri> hi i have a question
<kangjing> kangjing
<benjamice> my touchpad dosent respond and so does nothing else that i didn't plug in
<dkannan> hi, i was using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto - to generate a gpg key. i am using 10.04 aka lucid and it does not have gpg-agent?
<coz_> benjamice,  hold on  I am sure someone can help... I am not familiar with touchpad issues
<larious> benjamice & dromidan: but me am having a problem to set up internet with my usb modem, can you help me , any Idea cos I dont know my apn and my operator wont give it to me cos they believe that I can tapped from there network
<dromidan> dkannan you can do it from the command line pretty simply with just a few commands
<stianhj> larious, the APN should be listet on your carriers website..
<stianhj> listed*
<billybob3> acicula - thanks for your help. I would still sometime ideally like to install my legacy NVIDIA driver the one that Nvidia recommends for the card. I think it makes things less laggy. Anyway for thanks again.
<benjamice> well is there any forum where i can write about the specific problem?
<acicula> billybob3: does it work?
<larious> stianhj: they dont want to expose it to me
<dkannan> dromidan: i was following the guide and i did a "gpg --gen-key", there was some parts using gpg-agent that is not available?
<stianhj> larious, which carrier?
<acicula> billybob3: the packaged nvidia driver in the hardware drivers tool is the same as the driver nvidia distributes, except that its packaged for use in ubuntu
<larious> multilinks telecom service
<larious> stianhj:  multilinks telecom service
<aminixfan> Hi,are there any Qt C binding?
<billybob3> acicula-what you helped me install just now? Yes. But the system was working before but was a little laggy depending on what I had done in trying to install my original NVIDIA driver. OK so it's the same driver-but it has a slightly different reference no at the end???
<larious>  stianhj:  multilinks telecom service
<dromidan> dkannan have you installed gpg-agent? in any case, you do not need it to generate keypairs
<billybob3> acicula - yeh the system still works...lol
<billybob3> acicula - I just wish I had a clue what the hell it was you helped me do so I could repeat it ha ha ha ha. But thanks for your assistance anyway.
<acicula> billybob3: before it was using the noveau driver, the open source version
 * kangjing 
<benjamice> any1 knows about touchpad related issues?!
<billybob3> acicula - pspci -k: Kernel modules: via-rhine
<billybob3> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<billybob3> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<billybob3> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-96, nvidiafb, nouveau
<billybob3> mal@mal-desktopUB1004:~$
<FloodBot3> billybob3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> billybob3: for the next time all you need to do is to use aptitude to install the nvidia-96 package from maverick proposed
<dkannan> dromidan: thx, but on lucid i do not see gpg-agent in the install list
<dromidan> then apt-get install it
<billybob3> acicula - ok thanks mate
<acicula> yw
<co> if you want to discuss ##fukushima you can join ##fukushima :)
<fladr> ^_^
<acicula> billybob3: it looks like for the new 11.04 ubuntu just installing the nvidia-96 package should suffice, also packages in proposed should make it into the main repository at some point, but i guess there isnt a whole lot of active development behind the nvidia-96 package given its age
<williams> any network gurus in here? trying to connect to machines with diff subnets
<llutz> williams: needs a router
<stianhj> williams, need a router
<billybob3> acicula - that's interesting to know.
<stianhj> or what llutz said
<williams> third vm machine as router?
<llutz> williams: would work
<williams> cool
<llutz> williams: you need at least one machine with access to both subnets
<llutz> that acts as routeing device
<kish> is usbmon supported in 2.6.38
<system32> I'm using Intel 82865G having problems with screen resolution..
<system32> On windows after installing drivers I had 1152x864
<system32> Now on ubuntu I can only manage 1024x768
<system32> Can anybody guide me.
<doed> hi
<larious> system32: do you have any idea on how to run my window modem driver to work on linux
<system32> nope, i'm new to to ubuntu.
<doed> xorg uses 90-100% of cpu all time any ideas what causes this problem ?
<larious>  system32: So how do you connect tot the internet
<system32> My modem was automatcally detected
<sacarlson> larious: normaly we don't use windows drivers to run linux, 95% of all devices have drivers already in the kernel, can you provide use with hardware info with sudo lshw | pastebinit
<larious>  system32: so wat is the name of the modem
<system32> beetel 220BX
<larious> system32: am using huawei
<larious> system32: but having problem installing it
<kodapa> Ubunut
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<larious> kodapa: Yah Ubuntu 10.04 TLS
<coz_> LTS
<larious> yea
<X-windowsUSR> odd, I went to install ubunto using VirtualBox - was just fine, but I cancelled it 1/2 through realizing I want to put the entire thing on another physical drive (so my pagefile isn't being used AND the virtual image - too busy), so I removed the entire install- but my 35 GB is STILL missing on my c drive... yet ? no virtual drives.
<X-windowsUSR> Anyone know much about VB ?
<larious> coz_: can you help me
<coz_> larious,  not sure,, can you repeat the issue?
<ljsoftnet> X-windowsUSR i know VB
<dcorbin_wrk> The LTS doc says it will be supported for 3 or 5 years for desktop and server respectively.  How can one tell if one has desktop or server installed?
<coz_> dcorbin_wrk,   do you have menus and windows ?
<DJones> dcorbin_wrk: Typically, a server edition doesn't have a GUI
<jrib> dcorbin_wrk: doesn't matter which you have installed. Being supported or not is a property of a package
<dcorbin_wrk> coz_: I think yes.
<coz_> dcorbin_wrk,  its likely,,, if you have applications and menus that you have the Desktop...
<Pici> jrib: you mean that it is the property of a package.  Specifically the "Supported" field that shows in apt-cache show.
<Jinxed-> hello
<DynamicFail> I have a script that runs fine in the terminal once I am booted up but segfaults when I have it run with crontab... (note: the script needs to be run with root rights)
<sipior> DynamicFail: which program in the script is producing the segmentation fault?
<larious> I update my Pakage but I cant install online
<larious>  I update my Pakage but I cant install offline I mean
<Krahmer> Hello, does anyone know how I can easily run remote Ubuntu applications (with GUI) without installing something like Putty or VNC
<nawi> how can I launch "gnome preferred applications", it's not where the user guide says
 * ruggero waves hello
<DynamicFail> sipior, the script starts a program that starts my mpeg encoder and it is that program that seg faults. I have confirmed that if I run it with env - once booted up it will also seg fault, but I added lines to explicitly set the PATH and it still segfaulted
<DynamicFail> the program/script runs fine otherwise
<BluesKaj> Krahmer, ssh ?
<navwey> hi all
<DynamicFail> I also set $TERM in the script
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> is there a list of ubuntu-compatible good laptops?
<Krahmer> Blueskaj - I can run ubuntu apps remotely via Windows doing that?
<DJones> !hcl | DamienCassou You should find some help with this link
<ubottu> DamienCassou You should find some help with this link: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ruggero> Hi, I am running 10.10 and I bumping in the gnome-volume-control "Connection failed, reconnecting", I have no sound, but card is seen  by alsamixer.
<Krahmer> I should have specified that I need them to run under Windows
<ruggero> what shoud I　do ?
<DJones> !laptop | DamienCassou PLus this link,
<ubottu> DamienCassou PLus this link,: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<DamienCassou> DJones: thank you, I will have a look. Do you have any personal experience?
<sipior> DynamicFail: can you run the program in a cron job from a non-privileged login?
<lifestream> Hi, anyone use the PulseAudio equalizer? Is it really scratchy/crackly to you? VLC equalizer by comparison is very 'smooth', doesn't hurt the ears
<DJones> DamienCassou: I'm afraid not, I#ve not bought a laptop for about 10 years
<[TK]D-Fender> Krahmer: SSH + Ming X Server
<DamienCassou> DJones: thanks
<DynamicFail> sipior, I don't understand what you mean
<Ben64> lifestream: i always remove pulseaudio
<sipior> DynamicFail: well, you mentioned that the script failed when run with root privilege. can you run the program from your own crontab?
<X-windowsUSR> <ljsoftnet - with VB - do yo know when the virtual drive space shows back up ?  I  created a 35 GB drive, then removed it - 35 is still missing though.
<X-windowsUSR> using Oracle's Virtual Box
<socram> i've ubuntu server installed, i need to use wine now. So i need to install a desktop. Does wine works well with xubuntu-desktop? or i'm better with gnome?
<lifestream> Ben64: I need the equalizer though (have not had success with lapsda or alsaequal)
<madc|SPYnX> socram it both stable
<jrib> socram: shouldn't matter
<lifestream> socram: it doesn't matter
<DynamicFail> sipior, no I meant the program requires root privileges to run.
<socram> ok, thanks
<madc|SPYnX> you can use neither of those
<sipior> DynamicFail: which encoder are you using?
<DynamicFail> sipior, ie it works if I open up a the terminal and go sudo ./myscript.sh
<navwey> i was getting error on installing vbox-4.0 error :wrong arcittecture 'amd64'
<navwey> i m begginer
<jrib> navwey: get the i386 package, not the amd64 one
<coz_> navap,  open a terminal     uname -m
<DynamicFail> sipior, it is a hardware encoder from Advanced Micro Peripheral
<madc|SPYnX> navwey what is your firmware
<ruggero> I have no sounds whatsoever and gnome-volume-control does not respond. My card is listed in lspci and it WAS working until few days ago. Do not know what happened, googled a lot but cant fix it. I have Maverik 10.10.
<navwey> error in vbox Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.11)
<coz_> ruggero,  in terminal type    alsamixer
<ruggero> done
<coz_> ruggero,  check to see if any slider is off or muted
<madc|SPYnX> navwey try to update
<ljsoftnet> X-windowsUSR i taugth VB meaning visual basic sorry
<jrib> navwey: is there a reason you aren't using the vbox from the repositories?
<lifestream> ruggero:  have you tried going to alsamixer,  left/right to select,  and press 'm' make sure it goes green
<ruggero> all slides for playback are full
<dcorbin_wrk> Is there an appropriate /etc file to set system wide environment variables?
<jrib> dcorbin_wrk: /etc/environment
<ruggero> the "m" command I never tested it, now I did, it becomed green
<lifestream> ruggero: I know it sounds silly, but I had that problem today,  and it worked :D
<sipior> DynamicFail: i assume it requires root privilege for access to the device file? consider adding yourself to the group which owns the device node, so you can run your script without sudo.
<ruggero> got green but I　have no sound, and still the gnome-volume-control shows "cannot connect". Do I　have to restart?
<dcorbin_wrk> jrib: doh! thanks
<lifestream> ruggero:  shouldn't need to restart,  how about   sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<ruggero> now I　try
<jrib> dcorbin_wrk: if you want documentation about « man pam_env » by the way
<ruggero> hum... it seems I have no alsa-utils installed, let me check
<DynamicFail> sipior, I just done understand how something can work in terminal but fail with crontab... I even tried running it with screen/crontab and still failed.
<lifestream> Does anyone use a system sound equalizer that actually works? (yes, yes, I've read this and I've read that)
<ruggero> alsa-utils => command not found
<sipior> DynamicFail: the environment is different, for one thing.
<ruggero> apt-get install alsa-utils
<lifestream> ruggero:  when you get to the word 'alsa'  hit Tab to complete, i'm not sure if it's alsa-utils (i am not in Ubuntu ATM)
<pinoyoragon> it seems that my swap is not active... how will i be sure?
<ruggero> ok lifestream, try now
<sipior> DynamicFail: difficult to say more without knowing more about the program you're running.
<DynamicFail> sipior, I echoed the $PATH and $TERM from the terminal when it was working and then in my script I set those variables
<ruggero> If I tab alsa I have only alsa-mixer-save and alsasound
<DynamicFail> sipior, are there any other ways to have scripts start with root when my computer starts?
<sipior> DynamicFail: there are other environmental variables. or perhaps the program expects an interactive shell?
<madc|SPYnX> Help with TOR
<ruggero> it seems it is alsasound restart
<madc|SPYnX> How can I install POLIPO, TOR and vadalia
<Krahmer> Hello, does anyone know how I can easily run remote Ubuntu applications (with GUI) on Windows without installing something like Putty or VNC
<ruggero> very interesting ! sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart gives me: Starting sound driver: snd-ca0106 done
<ruggero> Failed to create secure directory: Permission denied
<paul_> hi
<AdvoWork> if im editing a file dhcpd.leases  what do i have to do after ive removed an entry?
<Samuel> newbie searches help..
<paul_> is there a channel for newbs btw?
<ruggero> I think the reason is that yesterday I moved my home directory to another disk.
<lifestream> ruggero:  how about sudo modprobe  snd-ca0106
<sipior> Krahmer: you'll need an X server running on the Windows box, and an ssh client to connect to the ubuntu box.
<ruggero> it gives an empty answer
<lifestream> thats good
<Samuel> i've compiled hplip-3.11.1 and it works great but the folder by that name in my Download folder can't be removed
<Samuel> any ideas?
<Rt666-1_> hi all, i use satanic ubuntu - good!
<stianhj> Will installing gnome-shell break something in my regular Ubuntu (10.04)? or can I just switch cleanly in gdm?
<stianhj> and is there an up-to-date ppa for lucid?
<sipior> Samuel: are you running an executable or accessing a file in that directory?
<ruggero> lifestream=> thanks for your help. modprobe snd-ca0106 it replies nothing
<lifestream> ruggero: it's good, it replied nothing
<ruggero> I do not know the meaning of "modprobe" command. I am googling that now
<lifestream> ruggero:  type in a terminal:   whatis modprobe
<lifestream> and it will tell you
<OerHeks> man modprobe
<rohith_> Please help me any one eith a IEEE account to download a article
<jrib> !ot | rohith_
<ubottu> rohith_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ruggero> lifestream => cool !
<lifestream> Hehe :-)
<fermat> Hello world!
<rohith_> Its urgent @jrib :( i know its not the right place :(\
<sipior> rohith_: that's really not our problem.
<paul_> would anyone be willing to helpa  newb out with installing a driver?
<jrib> rohith_: then you shouldn't ask here if you know it's not the right place.  I suggest you speak with your advisors, teachers, and librarians.  They can help you obtain the article
<ech0s7> hi i have a problem with java application, i see only one program icon in application bar if i launch different java applications...
<rohith_> jrib: K
<ruggero> lifestream=> modprobe -l |grep 0106 gives me modprobe -l |grep 0106
<ruggero> kernel/sound/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko
<ruggero> this means my card is installed properly ?
<cumshot> hoi
<lifestream> i'm not sure!  maybe someone else can take it from here. i don't know too much ^^
<ssureshot> are pretty much all usb pci cards compatible these days?
<ruggero> but I still have no sound, and still gnome-volume-control hungs in "connection failed, reconnecting...."
<madc|SPYnX> not yet ssureshot
<ruggero> Ok thanks a lot, lifestream !
<madc|SPYnX> there isn't more binary yet for some PCI
<JohnMurrayUK> Trying to find if Ubuntu supports hot add cpu and memory (if running as a vm guest).  Couldn't see anything in the documentation.  Any ideas? TIA
<ssureshot> madc|SPYnX: ah not what I expected to hear but Ill make sure the product specifies linux then.. thank you sir
<cumshot> hello someone talking here
<rohith_> Please help me any one with a IEEE account to download a article
<jrib> rohith_: do you want to be banneD?
<sipior> rohith_: seriously, it's off-topic here.
<rohith_> ok dont ban me
<navwey> bye all
<jrib> rohith_: then please stop asking here
<rohith_> :(
<ruggero> hi c**shot, please change your nick or you risk to be banned.
<cumshot> oke
<lifestream> ruggero:   have you seen   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8123889&postcount=3
<ruggero> c**shot=> /nick newnickname
<Pumpkin-> JohnMurrayUK: it does. VMware have a document on it, I know that. I'm not sure on other virtualisation technologies, but it seems pretty generic to me. http://communities.vmware.com/docs/DOC-10493
<Shvonder> rohith_: As I know about IEEE (I haven't succeed in the deal too) you shoud buy the article you need before download it.
<ruggero> thanks lifestream, I'll have a look right now
<Pumpkin-> (for CPU's anyway)
<dcorbin_wrk> Is there good tool for taking (and restoring) complete disk images of an ubuntu system?
<lifestream> dd ?
<DynamicFail> sipior, the program would only need an interactive shell if it required input wouldn't it?
<ruggero> lifestream, yes I did that before. I reinstalled alsa, purged alsa and pulseaudio. I did many things.
<Shvonder> lifestream: +1
<lifestream> +1 ?
<dcorbin_wrk> lifestream: I know dd can do it, but I was wondering if there was something more advanced.
<ThinkT510> !cloning | dcorbin_wrk
<ubottu> dcorbin_wrk: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sipior> DynamicFail: or expected to dump output there, yes. since i have no idea which particular program we're talking about, i thought i'd start throwing out ideas.
<sipior> dcorbin_wrk: partimage is exceptionally good for what you want to do.
<dcorbin_wrk> ThinkT510: Thanks, but I'm not talking about the packages.  I mean the entire disk, as-is, byte-for-byte.
<ThinkT510> !backup | dcorbin_wrk
<ubottu> dcorbin_wrk: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stianhj> Will installing gnome-shell break something in my regular Ubuntu (10.04)? or can I just switch cleanly in gdm? and is there an up-to-date ppa for lucid?
<JohnMurrayUK> Pumpkin: I have seen the articles about how to do it, but I just wondered whether it was 'supported'.  I can also do it in CentOS, but they don't 'support' it http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.5/technical-notes/Known_Issues-kernel.html
<DynamicFail> sipior, can you think of alternatives to crontab that would allow me to start my file on boot?
<sipior> DynamicFail: sure, add it to /etc/rc.local or the like.
<Pumpkin-> JohnMurrayUK: ahh, good question. Depends on what definition of "supported". Supported as in has been developed to work, sure. Supported as in Canonical will support you, ask then :)
<davidw> any ideas of what to look into to try some kernel upgrades in the hopes of fixing this intermittent suspend bug?
<DynamicFail> sipior, but isn't rc.local still cron?
<sipior> DynamicFail: no.
<sipior> DynamicFail: do you need the program to run at regular intervals?
<JohnMurrayUK> Pumpkin: Thanks buddy.  As long as they don't say they don't eh?  Wish me luck
<Pumpkin-> "it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission". Not sure if this applies :)
<DynamicFail> sipior, nope... just when my computer starts.
<sipior> DynamicFail: well, there you go.
<DynamicFail> sipior, it runs constantly. Currently I create a log file, but I'm thinking about having it run with screen so I can check on my script every now and again.
<DynamicFail> sipior, I haven't been able to find a good link on how to set it up to work with rc.local any good links?
<sipior> DynamicFail: it's just a shell script. add what you want run to it (before the "exit 0" statement, obviously)
<DynamicFail> sipior, awesome. thanks
<JohnMurrayUK> True.  Thanks for your help.
<MarconM> is there ubuntu 11.10 for download yet
<MarconM> ?
<DynamicFail> sipior, how do you get something to run with root rights though?
<sipior> DynamicFail: the script will be run as the superuser.
<DynamicFail> sipior, well actually let me amend my question... how do I get it to run with mixed rights
<ThinkT510> MarconM: the next release is 11.04, when that is released 11.10 will be worked on
<DynamicFail> sipior, I have about 8 scripts that need to start. 1 has to be root, the others can't be root as they involve vlc and vlc wont' run with root privilege.
<knightstalker> Hello,I own a Dell vostro 3300,and ubuntu 9.10 has a good brightness,but ubuntu 10.10 on same device doesn't have the same brightness potential,I can control the brightness but the MAX brightness is still so low,any ideas?
<knightstalker> Might it be because of graphics driver or smth?
<jlselect> im very new to ubuntu and have been reading ubuntu unleashed..is there any other books that you guys would recommend??
<DJones> !manual | jlselect
<ubottu> jlselect: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sipior> DynamicFail: you can use "su" or "sudo -u" to change the run user.
<knightstalker> anyways,brightness is fine until you finally login
<jlselect> thank you
<DynamicFail> sipior, you mean within the script?
<sipior> DynamicFail: yes
<MarconM> ThinkT510, ok ... but i can to make download, this realease, for test
<knightstalker> MarconM,#ubuntu+1
<MarconM> knightstalker, ???
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | MarconM
<ubottu> MarconM: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<DynamicFail> sipior, interesting. Thank you for your help. I'm off to go try the changes.
<sipior> DynamicFail: good luck
<MarconM> ThinkT510, i want to help in translation ubuntu
<MarconM> how i can ?
<ruggero> I am doing sudo chown -R foldername username:username, no errors but nothings happens.
<ohzie> ruggero: sudo chorn -R username:groupname foldername
<ohzie> chown*
<ohzie> ruggero: and that doesn't change the permissions of the files, just the owners
<buschwusch> herro, i'm about to install ubuntu on my mbp, yay. will the installer allow me a full encrypted install?
<ohzie> ruggero: which sometimes changes the way permissions are applied
<ThinkT510> MarconM: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<ohzie> buschwusch: I think you can just encrypt yourhome partition
<buschwusch> i haven't found a up to date guide for macbooks :(
<ohzie> buschwusch: for ecrypting everything you should look at-
<buschwusch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595449&highlight=encrypt
<ohzie> buschwusch: Oh macs
<buschwusch> yeah
<buschwusch> efi
<roknir> if i have a drive (/dev/sdc) that's wholly encrypted with truecrypt, is there a way i can find a UUID for it or can i only get a UUID for the partition (/dev/sdc1) once mounting with truecrypt?
<ohzie> buschwusch: gpg?
<ohzie> buschwusch: or is that only within macos?
<ruggero> thanks ohzie. I think I messed up my system. Yesterday I moved my home folder to another disk. Now I　have a new Home folder, but it is now root:root. And sounds are gone and cant fix that.
<ohzie> buschwusch: Or maybe truecrypt can boot a gpg now, lol
<buschwusch> eh, i'm about to ditch osx :)
<MarconM> ThinkT510, thanks man
<ThinkT510> MarconM: np
<ohzie> ruggero: Oh man I'm sorry. My recommendation is create a new usernam,e
<ohzie> username**
<ohzie> and copy over the bits from your home folder that you want to keep
<ruggero> really?
<ruggero> (your messages appears to me in red. How did you do that?)
<ohzie> ruggero: If your system is borked because you screwed up your home folder? Yeah
<ohzie> ruggero: A new username = a new home folder = problem should correct itself
<ThinkT510> ruggero: it's in red because he mentioned your nick
<red> ruggero: red color ooo
<ohzie> ruggero: I don't know why my text is red but it's probably hilighting because I'm using your nick. =P
<ruggero> (ahhh. Its automatic, thanks)
<dscastro> hi.. how can i set gamma on ubuntu
<Yeshie> Looking for general help, ran sfill - created a 60gig file - it finished running after two days - but now my system says it has 0 bytes on it. I did a sudo rm oooooooo.ooo - seemed to do nothing - I did a Ctrl-C exit and it says now I have 40gigs free
<ruggero> (its probably a setting of my Xchat)
<Yeshie> any idea why I lost 20gigs?
<ohzie> Yeshie: It went on holiday.
<ohzie> Yeshie: =)
<ruggero> ohzie, I try now to create a new homefolder. You mean I just create a new user, is that what you mean ?
<ohzie> ruggero: Yes
<ohzie> Yeshie: df -h <--Can you tell where it might have gone from there?
<ruggero> ok doing that ohzie
<buschwusch> eh, i'm just gonna try it, thanks ohzie
<buschwusch> i can always do a full encrypted install later
<ohzie> buschwusch: good luck!
<student> how can I know to which /dev/ttySx is my device connected to_
<buschwusch> for now an encrypted home partition should suffice
<buschwusch> :)
<Yeshie> oops, looks like I was an idiot - it's jus tstill deleting itself, now I'm up to 43...I guess it'll climb
<ruggero> ohzie, now I log out and test if sound works, but I doubt it. See you later and Thxs
<kish> i have usbmon dump.. is there any good front end tool to analyze the dump?
<sipior> student: can you read or write to/from the device?
<sipior> student: also, i believe setserial will do some (limited) probing.
<student> sipior, its a GPS serial device, I am plugging it, but how do I know to which /dev/ttySx it is connected to?
<Keyvan_> hi, dioes anyone know how to solve black screen problem in ubuntu 10.10 loading in a vaio laptop?
<Keyvan_> hi, dioes anyone know how to solve black screen problem in ubuntu 10.10 loading in a vaio laptop?
<sipior> student: dmesg might report the information. failing that, easier just to try each device (there are only four of them)
<jwtiyar> i cant boot from usB mULTI-CARD WHY?
<Keyvan_> hi, does anyone know how to solve black screen problem in ubuntu 10.10 loading in a vaio laptop?
<student> sipior, let me check dmesg
<jwtiyar> i cant boot from usB mULTI-CARD WHY?
<n2i> hi all! http://www.imagesk.com/PEyWkBcw.png http://www.imagesk.com/?i=iokVt6z8.png http://i.imgur.com/IIm45.png
<sipior> jwtiyar: were you planning on giving us more information, or were you hoping we could guess the cause of your problems through some sort of necromancy?
<n2i> Please look at these pictures. What is problem which is my HDD has got?
<hateball> n2i: it's aging and about to fail
<jwtiyar> sipior, what does that mean?
<sipior> jwtiyar: forget it.
<ThinkT510> !details | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<n2i> hateball: :(
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, i burned ubuntu lts to my usb sd-card , and going to booting it from bios its shows the usb its stoped in grup
<n2i> bb!
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, i burned ubuntu lts to my usb sd-card , and going to booting it from bios its shows the usb its stoped in grup
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: i saw your post and am thinking
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, sorry
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: so it boots the usb stick, maybe the grub info is setup wrong
<jlselect> what do you mean by grub?
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, its stopped in that line that has (-)
<ThinkT510> jlselect: grub is the boot loader
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | jlselect
<ubottu> jlselect: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jlselect> thanks
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: can you select any entries in the grub menu?
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, its black windows just the symbol - turn on and off
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: hmm, so it doesn't even show grub?
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, iits seems no
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: what did you use to install ubuntu to the stick?
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, usb maker on my other ubuntu 10.10
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: has it worked before on that stick?
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, sorry also in 10.4.1. LTS
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, i didnt used usb sdcard but its worked with my other usb like my apple and sony
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: ah, so its a usb sdcard reader?
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, yes via card reader
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: i'm not sure if they work the same as an ordinary usb stick install
<NET||abuse> hey there folks, anyone use terminator?
<NET||abuse> i'm finding i'm closing things with ctrl+shift+W  too often
<NET||abuse> can i customize the keybindings?
<NET||abuse> nvm, found it!!
<BluesKaj> NET||abuse, ask in #ubuntu
<elFidel> NET||abuse: there is a terminator channel
<Pici> BluesKaj: /me looks around
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: after a little googleing it seems that it should work just like a usb install
<NET||abuse> BluesKaj, lols..
<jwtiyar> ThinkT510, i dont understand ..
<BluesKaj> NET||abuse, :)
<ThinkT510> jwtiyar: sorry i can't help more, never tried booting from sd cards
<NET||abuse> jwtiyar, you have sdcard ubuntu install image setup yes?
<jwtiyar> NET||abuse, yes
<NET||abuse> jwtiyar, usb connected cardreader has absolutely no difference in functionality to a usb thumbdrive afaik
<NET||abuse> jwtiyar, you want to install ubuntu from this cardreader?
<red2kic> Using irssi in new terminal... terminator, how can I switch channels? ALT+LEFT/RIGHT does not work. :(
<jwtiyar> NET||abuse, yes i want this
<NET||abuse> jwtiyar, basically you motherboard has to support usb booting
<NET||abuse> jwtiyar, so go into the bios of that machine and check if it can be enabled.
<jwtiyar> NET||abuse, where is the option in bios?
<liminal> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/stable/ubuntu maverick main is only giving me chromium 10.0.648.133 (77742) Ubuntu 10.10
<jwtiyar> NET||abuse, there is no enable usb booting in boot tab?
<Marg2010> Hello
<liminal> but the latest version is in 12
<Marg2010> need help with openoffice draw
<ThinkT510> liminal: that is the latest development version
<augustl> I created /etc/init/my-app.cnf. "start myapp" says "start: Unknown-job: myapp".
<augustl> do I need to register it somewhere?
<rohith_> Please help me any one with a IEEE account to download a article
<unomas> hola, alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un pendrive de internet y me gustaria instalarlo en ubuntu, como puedo hacer, ya que los.exe no los acepta
<samuelvasy> Hi. Does anybody know, that is there any possibility to replace Vino server with something better (faster)? It still need to work with Empathy "Share Desktop" feature.
<DJones> rohith_: Thats offtopice for this channel, please don't ask for that
<yuzodo> !es | unomas
<ubottu> unomas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<unomas> gracias
<billybob3> Hi. Got 2 problems with 10.04 of a sudden. 1-can't boot into revovery mode. and 2-the resolution of main screen has become hugely magnified-but can still access the terminal. I am chatting from ubuntu 9.04 here. Any help welcomed.
<Benwa> !wiki parted
<Benwa> fail :(
<ThinkT510> !info parted | Benwa
<ubottu> Benwa: parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 72 kB, installed size 196 kB
<augustl> I'll try again. "start myapp" says "start: Unknown-job: myapp", why is that?
<Benwa> ThinkT510: thanks
<ThinkT510> np
<Benwa> oops, i was looking for wiki pages about parted
<Benwa> but at least i got info about the package now :)
<ThinkT510> Benwa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Parted
<ttomek> is there a way to get automatically fonts size change when i connect monitor through vga-out in my laptop?
<Benwa> is there a shortcut for the bot to serch for me/us ?
<Benwa> *search
<billybob3> Hi. Got 2 problems with 10.04 of a sudden. 1-can't boot into revovery mode. and 2-the resolution of main screen has become hugely magnified-but can still access the terminal. I am chatting from ubuntu 9.04 here. Any help welcomed.
<ThinkT510> Benwa: sorry, not sure but you can check out the bot's brain
<ThinkT510> !bot | Benwa
<ubottu> Benwa: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Benwa> thankx :)
<Benwa> *s
<malekan> salam
<billybob3> Hi. Got 2 problems with 10.04 of a sudden. 1-can't boot into revovery mode. and 2-the resolution of main screen has become hugely magnified-but can still access the terminal. I am chatting from ubuntu 9.04 here. Any help welcomed.
<jwtiyar> malekan,selam sarchaw its english iRC
<billybob3> Screen resolution has gone huge but can still access terminal. Unable to access recovery mode. Is there a way of getting the screen resolution down using the terminal?
<JTS000ID> Is there a generic library to control Monitor mirroring through Java/C++/or any other language
<SGTEAM> hello
<billybob3> hello yes hello
<JTS000ID> billybob3, I guess I came across a blog which talked about configuring your video cards and default resolution..can't remember though..
<erUSUL> JTS000ID: Xrandr (3)
<JTS000ID> erUSUL, sorry?
<erUSUL> JTS000ID: if you have dev man pages. « man 3 Xrandr »
<JTS000ID> o cool..thanks
<raymondjtoth2> hi how i do internet time in new ubuntu?
<raymondjtoth2> any idea if want internet time see nothing there
<billybob3> JTS000ID-I need to do it in terminal as screen is way too large to use.
<erUSUL> raymondjtoth2: in the date and time conf dialog you can set the timeserver
<raymondjtoth2> err were that
<raymondjtoth2> under whar erusul
<JTS000ID> billybob3, yes u can do that through terminal..by simply editing that file through gedit or vi
<JTS000ID> but i didn't bookmark that link..search for something like "video card file on ubuntu" or something like that
<erUSUL> raymondjtoth2: System>Admin>date an time or some such ( my ubuntu is not in english )
<raymondjtoth2> o ok
<erUSUL> in terminal you can use xrandr 8 the command ) ?
<littlejakub> hey all ;)
<billybob3> JTS000ID- sorry, which file do you mean?
<erUSUL> raymondjtoth2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<littlejakub> got a question to anyone who might know if apple universal dock could be used as an infrared receiver for apple remote under ubuntu 10.10? :) cheers
<billybob3> erUSUL - will that work?
<JTS000ID> it's a file that contains information regarding video cards connected, etc.
<JTS000ID> or perhaps u should try what erUSUL is saying..mine is a very vague solution
<erUSUL> billybob3: if you have an nvidia graphic card it wont for the others it should
<ttomek> littlejakub: throw your apple products through the window and never look back for them anymore.
<billybob3> JTS00ID- ha ha ha ha
<littlejakub> ttomek: haha, well- I like the sound quality on an iPod, and if I have the stuff- why not try to use it under Ubuntu? :)
<littlejakub> ttomek: really curious if I could make use of it...
<billybob3> erUSUL-you take me up and now you let me down ha ha ha yes I do have an nvidia card!
<littlejakub> so... anyone knows if Apple Universal Dock could be used with LIRC? :>
<piken> Does anyone know of a way to get a list of all package dependencies including the dependencies of those dependencies?
<piken> for example, build-essential package list and their dependencies.
<dscastro> hi.. how can i set correct gamma for lg flatron 19" and intel card?
<JTS000ID> billybob3, i guess the file was called xorg.conf..
<billybob3> erUSUL-xrandr is on my 9.04 system
<billybob3> JTS000ID-thought that didn't exist in Ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> billybob3: how did you installed the driver for that nvidia card?
<JTS000ID> hmm i doubt that cuz i saw it couple of days ago
<MarconM> who use unity on ubuntu ?
<MarconM> is stable ... i can to use
<billybob3> erUSUL -with help from here. But the resolution changed when I decided to delete the nouveau driver
<JTS000ID> erUSUL, just want to make sure..can u control mirroring between attached monitors through xrandr...sorry i just want to make sure that i am reading the right stuff
<scoundrel50> I want to change the ending .JPG to .jog there is acommand I ws given, but I cant seem to find it now, can somebody tell me what it is?
<scoundrel50> plus does anybody know if #ubuntu-uk is working, I have been trying all day to ues get on it and nothing happens.
<erUSUL> billybob3: but you remember what you did at the end? did you used the *.run file from nvidia.com site?
<DJones> scoundrel50: What happens when you try to get into -uk
<orchidlucky> 有中国人吗
<ThinkT510> !zh | orchidlucky
<ubottu> orchidlucky: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<llutz> scoundrel50: rename 's/JPG/jog' *.JPG
<orchidlucky> I am chinese
<erUSUL> JTS000ID: Xrandr - X Resize, Rotate and Reflection extension. i think Reflection == Mirroring dont you think ?
<llutz> scoundrel50: u guess you want /jpg/
<orchidlucky> what want
<JTS000ID> I believe so...ok will look into it..thanks
<DJones> scoundrel50: It looks like you're in the -uk channel
<billybob3> erUSUL-em I didn't manually install that driver but another version of it apparently with help from here
<philipholland> s
<philipholland> hello need some help -I'm rather elderly
<scoundrel50> Is anybody around?
<erUSUL> billybob3: well it would help to know what exactly you ended up doing...
<philipholland> hello can anyone hel;p with a problem?
<j_ayen_green> where is the php5 executable directory in lucid? I'm trying to get xdebug working in phpstorm, and it's asking me for the php home directory and I can't find it
<sipior> philipholland: best just to ask the question directly.
<fanthomas> how can I log processes which are accessing the CD-ROM? (or files on CD-ROM?)
<nisarg> please ask questions directly
<billybob3> erUSUL-yes it would I agree. But my notes are on the other system that I am trying to access -I'm chatting here from ubuntu 9.04 but I will go back and try xrandr-in fact I may test it on here to see if it works despite what you said.
<remco__> Hi, has anyone an idea why I cant download a file to any folder with Firefox ? it states that it doesnt have the permission to do so, even in folders with 777 rights
<philipholland> OK thanks.  I am running ubuntu inside xp.But after installing acronis on xp ubuntu would't restart.I took acronis out of XP and it still wouldnt work.My wife has important documents in ubuntu can I etirve them -I can't find teh files
<sipior> philipholland: what's acronis, exactly?
<j_ayen_green> ah, found it
<philipholland> Sipior acronis is a disk backup system
<JTS000ID> erUSUL, I believe xRandR is an open-source project..
<sipior> philipholland: and how are you running ubuntu? via virtualbox?
<sipior> philipholland: or was this a wubi install?
<philipholland> Isipior - I dont know My grandson installed it directly into XP
<nado> servus
<philipholland> sipior I'm using xp now
<philipholland> I think it is wubi
<madmax_x> hello world i got a nice easy question for you all...how do i make my network restart after 2 min. if there is no dhcp server responce
<sipior> philipholland: and what error is reported when you try starting ubuntu?
<madmax_x> i tried the dhcp retry in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<erUSUL> billybob3: i would; move the xorg.conf file out of the way and reboot. « sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.nvidia} »
<philipholland> sipior I cant remember -i tried loading it on safe mode and ran some sort fo repair file command but it made it worse.
<sipior> philipholland: hmm. the error message would be useful; difficult to guess at the problem without it.
<philipholland> sipior. I can rerun eevrything but I just need to get my wifes files out of teh hard drive-where would I find them?
<sipior> philipholland: this might be of some use: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436923
<sipior> philipholland: there are also some troubleshooting tips on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<sipior> philipholland: in particular, point 8.14 looks like it might be useful to you.
<enrjocky> so this is IRC.... cool lol
<billybob3> erUSUL-and what happens when I do that? Is there an xorg.conf file there? I mean it's Ubuntu 10.04
<enrjocky> complete and utter failure of a noob here.....can anyone see this?
<erUSUL> billybob3: hopefully the machine will boot to a more sane failsafe video mode
<sipior> enrjocky: yep.
<madmax_x> enrjocky, ask your question
<enrjocky> sweet, where would i go to learn how to use this effectively?
<enrjocky> IRC i mean
<madmax_x> google
<enrjocky> kk
<enrjocky> thank you
<madmax_x> enrjocky, http://www.mirc.com/ircintro.html
<enrjocky> thanks madmax
<madmax_x> np
<billybob3> erUSUL-ok -I was able to access recovery mode but now I just get a black screen when I try to boot into recovery mode.
<philipholland> thank you sipior
<sipior> philipholland: hope it helps!
<erUSUL> billybob3: so you can not do what i asked? i thought you could access command line ( normal boot and then alt + crtl + f1 ) ?
<enrjocky> ......i have found the heaven of chatting protocols...
<Pici> enrjocky: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  If you just want to chat you may /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<enrjocky> oh ok sorry
<liminal> my applications keep crashing due to Segmentation faults
<liminal> any ideas on the causes?
<DThought> liminal: all applications?
<liminal> seemlying so.
<liminal> some worse than others
<DThought> liminal: hardware issues. Cooling. Ram errors. Cpu Errors
<dany123456> buon giorno a tutti
<madmax_x> so i have a race condition here with my network ...after a power failure.... my ubuntu box boots before the dhcp server does...is there a way to have nm-applet or /etc/networking auto retry dhcp after a timed delay?
<Pici> !it | dany123456
<ubottu> dany123456: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dany123456> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<liminal> cooling my cpu temp is below 40
<billybob3> erUSUL-yes I can just about use the terminal in the hugely magnified screen in normal boot mode. But I can't access the recovery screen. I will try what you said.
<navwey> how to see system info in terminal?
<arch_nme> hi, I need to get a document to file to a file from firefox under ubuntu 10.10, can anyone assist me with this, the only option that comes up when I select print from within this web app is a printer that I used to have attached to this laptop??
<liminal> ram wise ive memory checked okay and changed sticks regardless
<dany123456> nessuno parla italiano???????????
<ThinkT510> !it | dany123456
<ubottu> dany123456: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<elFidel> dany123456: try #ubuntu.it
<DThought> liminal: sorry, no further ideas
<dany123456> !it
<elFidel> dany123456: try #ubuntu-it ;)
<dany123456> grazie
<Bucky> hola
<sipior> liminal: try running an application under strace, and see what it spits out immediately prior to the segfault.
<Bucky> buenas trdes
<ThinkT510> !es | Bucky
<ubottu> Bucky: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elFidel> hehe
<billybob3> erUSUL - thanks. Am going to try it now.
<erUSUL> billybob3: no problem
<liminal> what is strace and how to do that?
<elFidel> liminal: you might wanna start with: "man strace" in terminal
<Bucky> hola , me gustaria cambiar la resolucion de mi pantalla , pero el problema es ke la ke elijo , no se me keda  , cuadno einicio desaparece , meti en comando para listarlas y no me aparecia en la lista , eso es porke mi grafica no la soporta ¿?  gracias
<elFidel> !es | Bucky
<ubottu> Bucky: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sipior> liminal: try "sudo apt-get install strace", and then "sudo strace <program>".
<MarconM> who use unity desktop ?
<sipior> liminal: there will be a fair bit of output; consider redirecting it to a file with tee or the like: "sudo strace <program> | tee <logfile>
<Joewoodworker> Hello, virgin Ubuntu user here
<elFidel> MarconM: how about asking a real unity-question?
<elFidel> just repeating a question nobody reacted too seems to be non-perfect ;)
<liminal> thanks sipior running it now
<ThinkT510> Joewoodworker: need help?
<Joewoodworker> Yeah, quite a bit it seems
<MarconM> elFidel, is not a question .. i wanna know what you think about it
<arch_nme> Anyone know how to change my default printer to print to file in FF?
<ThinkT510> Joewoodworker: what seems to be the problem?
<drcode> hi all
<elFidel> MarconM: than ask that ;)
<MarconM> gnome or unity deskop
<arch_nme> or even in general?
<drcode> how can I put pre-release in source.list?
<AntiSociaL> hellllo
<drcode> I dont have gui only console
<Joewoodworker> Well, first off...getting windows SW to run in Ubuntu
<MarconM> who use unity desktop ... ??
<ThinkT510> !wine | Joewoodworker
<ubottu> Joewoodworker: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> !poll | MarconM
<ubottu> MarconM: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> drcode: Are you asking how to upgrade to Natty?
<Bucky> sorry ubottu
<liminal> sipior it just crashed with strace running - it seems to check the system clock alot not sure what that means
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/yNtQddZ8
<Bucky> :P
<drcode> no
<drcode> I have marvic
<sipior> liminal: what were you running?
<ghisen> Hi, i had problems removing fglrx... so i removed every line with fglrx in var/lib/dpkg/diversions as google said... but now i get an other error instead..  conflicting diversions involving `/branding-ubuntu' or `/usr/share/dockmanager/data/skype_dnd.svg'
<liminal> chromium
<Roasted_> Is it possible to remove individual Ubuntu updates?
<liminal> the web  browser
<madmax_x>  so i have a race condition here with my network ...after a power failure.... my ubuntu box boots before the dhcp server does...is there a way to have nm-applet or /etc/networking auto retry dhcp after a timed delay?
<sipior> liminal: seems fairly random. does the same thing happen if you run applications from a live cd?
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to set a desktop picture and not allow users to change it?
<arch_nme> can anyone tell me where the printer settings are located from the GUI?
<elFidel> Roasted_: it is possible to remove single packages if thats your question
<liminal> ive not tried.. what would it prove?
<Roasted_> elFidel, yeah. I had to remove some windows updates yesterday from my w7 box to get back nvidia functionality (don't ask, I have no idea). And I got to wondering if you can remove individual updates with ubuntu as well.
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: search in google for « gnome lockdown kiosk mode »
<Dannyd> Hi, I installed sl, then $sudo apt-get --purge remove sl, after that when I type sl, it dosent list the packages it may be in, it just says "not in /usr/bin/games", how do i completely remove a package??
<drcode> Pici, pre-released is only for upgrade? I have installed ubuntu 10.10
<sipior> madmax_x: does increasing the timeout value in dhclient.conf help?
<JuJuBee> erUSUL saame for kubuntu?  KDE lockdown...
<ruan> hey. how do i record from my speakers? sound recorder stalls at 0 seconds, and audacity records at an extremely low volume which i have to amplify by 27.5 dB just to barely hear
<elFidel> Roasted_: it is possible to remove single packages if thats your question. apt will handle the dependencies. So in general possible - but its related with package-dependencies
<Dannyd> i installed by apt-get install sl
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: yes
<drcode> but I have problem with an old nvidia and xorg driver
<fanthomas> where does xfce in ubutu get the available graphic modes from? sometime the max resolution in xrandr is 1024x600 which is correct and sometimes only 800x600
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: also ask in #kubuntu ?
<genii-around> madmax_x: You could try setting in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf  the variables: retry, timeout, and select-timeout  to higher values
<drcode> I read that nvidia mx200 not working well with ubuntu 10.10
<scoundrel50> llutz: sorry just found this now, I couldnt see any activity in here earlier. I have now managed to get it working, I was shown this command rename 's/\.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG that changed them all. Thank you. I wasnt ignoring you, I just couldnt see you.
<sipior> liminal: the idea is to see if the problem lies with the system as installed, or with your hardware.
<brian> hello?
<brian> anyone there?
<enrjocky> #
<beacher> I have a problem : the chromium browser plugin(flash) crashed. Why?
<erUSUL> !ask | Guest13990
<ubottu> Guest13990: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<madmax_x> sipor, genii-around, i tried the retry setting but it doesnt seem to apply when using nm-applet to manage the network...it still sits "down" until i physically interact with it and tell nm-applet to try 'auto eth0'
<Guest13990> is anyone available to help me  out here?
<ruan> Guest13990: yes...
<Roasted_> elFidel, how would you go about that? Like if I found a specific update that was causing an issue, where are the individual updates stored?
<madmax_x> wassup Guest13990
<Dannyd> bump on the apt-get --purge remove question
<sipior> Guest13990: usual protocol is to ask a question first.
<Guest13990> I am having trouble with my sound
<ruan> hey. how do i record from my speakers? sound recorder and audacity aren't working properly
<Guest13990> it used to work but I couldn't get headphones to work so I installed drivers and now nothing
<liminal> live cd still uses hardware.. just not harddrives
<Roasted_> elFidel, like if I updated with 10 new updates and I have a problem, how would I get those 10 updates out?
<elFidel> Roasted_: it's all package based - so check Ubuntu-software-center or synaptic to handle packages
<liminal> and ive changed the harddrive
<ruan> liminal: livecd can still mount harddrives
<Roasted_> elFidel, so 10 updates = 10 packages?
<Dannyd> Hi, I installed sl, then $sudo apt-get --purge remove sl, after that when I type sl, it dosent list the packages it may be in, it just says "not in /usr/bin/games", how do i completely remove a package??
<sipior> madmax_x: the interfaces man page implies that the individual application config files are used for dhcp services. do you perhaps have multiple dhcp clients installed?
<liminal> so what would running ubuntu from the livecd tell me.. my guess it still would crash
<ruan> Dannyd: reinstall it then uninstall it
<elFidel> Roasted_: i dont know what you mean - as you are still talking about updates ;)
<Dannyd> so that it was in the state b4 the package was installed
<sipior> liminal: the idea is to see if system ram is a problem.
<Roasted_> elFidel, you're saying updates are package based. Does that mean if I get 10 updates, there are 10 new packages in synaptic?
<sipior> liminal: or perhaps a misconfigured installation.
<liminal> live cd uses ram more right? so it would crash more?
<elFidel> Roasted_: in theory you could try removing/uninstalling those packages & then try to install the old versions again.
<sipior> liminal: no.
<liminal> live cd doesnt use ram?
<sipior> liminal: of course it does.
<elFidel> but thats a) related with handling dpeendencies and for sure nothing a starter should do (from my point of view)
<Roasted_> elFidel, so if I have an issue with an apache update, I can nuke apache --purge and reinstall and it should come back without the updates?
<Guest13990> this is my first time here. I just installed ubuntu this weekend
<elFidel> Roasted_: apt will offer the last version on reinstall - so it will most likely not fix that issue
<OerHeks> liminal live cd boots slower, and uses ram. but it is as stable as an installated linux
<madmax_x> sipior, i have a plain install of 10.04...nm-applet (networkmanager) controls it
<liminal> im confused.. lets say I use a live cd and the system doesnt crash.. that would prove what?
<Roasted_> elFidel, hm, I'm still a little lost on *how* its possible to remove an update then.
<liminal> its my installation process not hardwarE?
<brverg> i need help... can't seem to open my home folders. i get error msg "unable to open document, can't open directory
<arch_nme> is there a way to add a print to file printer to my list of printers?
<sipior> liminal: look, we're just trying to get another data point on your system's behaviour. try it, or don't try it, i don't really care.
<liminal> its not my system tho is it.. its a live cd
<Guest13990> can anyone help me with getting my soundcard working properly?
<sipior> liminal: we are trying to establish if your hardware is at fault.
<naren_> can i edit login screen to my own
<genii-around> madmax_x: Alternately, you could add a pre-start script stanza into /etc/init/network-manager.conf to check for a ping reply from dhcp server, wait a certain amount of seconds, try again until a reply, then continue only after a reply comes
<sipior> liminal: i have explained this before.
<ptte> liminal: Ofc you'd have to use the live cs on the same computer
<ptte> *cd
<OerHeks> Guest13990, do you hear a login sound at boot ?
<Guest13990> yes
<sipior> madmax_x: what happens if you configure the network interface through /etc/network/interfaces?
<Guest13990> wait.......I'm not sure now
<OerHeks> Guest13990, then your sound is oke, all you need is restricted extra's
<liminal> sipior right.. so if its hardware your saying the livecd will still crash right?
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest13990> I did yesterday but then I tried installing a driver now I don't know
<sipior> liminal: that's the idea.
<madmax_x> genii-around, nice thank you illl look into thaat
<cha0s2358> Hey guys I have a question that isn't directly Ubuntu related but I don't know where to ask so maybe someone cn either help me out anyway or point me in the right direction. I am running ubuntu 10.10 and my issue is with bandwidth allocation. I have high speed internet (3mbps down, .70mbps up) YET  when I am running "transmission" regardless of what speeds the download is running "even as low as 5kbps down" I can do NOTHING else o
<cha0s2358> nline. web pages won't load etc. can anyone help me with this or point me in the right direction?
<Guest13990> restricted extras?
<madmax_x> genii-around, wait how can i ping if network started yet
<ptte> cha0s2358: Are you sitting on a wireless connection?
<OerHeks> cha0s2358, how about your upload with transmission ?
<brverg> i need help... can't seem to open my home folders. i get error msg "unable to open document, can't open directory
<kriume> why cant i use wireshark? when i press Interface List a little window opens and it says "description destination IP packets packets/S" and when i press ok, nothing more happends
<cha0s2358> PTTE, i AM USING lAN connection
<ruan> brverg: can you go to filesystem then /home?
<ptte> cha0s2358: Does that mean you use a network cable?
<cha0s2358> OerHeks, I have it limited to 5kbps upload
<OerHeks> Guest13990, > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cha0s2358> ptte yes i use the ethernet cable
<dschuett> what is the ubuntu server channel?
<omenking> In osx I can go "open ." and will open the directory in a finder, how can I do the same in Gnome/Ubuntu?
<ptte> cha0s2358: Have you been using the same router with other computers together with bt?
<kriume> why cant i use wireshark? when i press Interface List a little window opens and it says "description destination IP packets packets/S" and when i press ok, nothing more happends
<ThinkT510> !sever | dschuett
<ThinkT510> !server | dschuett
<ubottu> dschuett: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sipior> cha0s2358: what's the *actual* amount of upload traffic. have you measured it? your downloads may be starved because return ACKs are not making it out.
<Guest13990> hmm, I went to realtek and downloaded the linux drivers
<genii-around> madmax_x: Sorry my brain is foggy, i forgot it's a chicken-egg thing. Does your /etc/network/interfaces file have an entry for that adapter?
<heynow> hi all, quick question.. is there support for apple products... ie.. ipod/iphone
<cha0s2358> ptte what do you mean?
<arch_nme> is there a way to aadd a print to file printer to my printers
<arch_nme> ??
<ThinkT510> !ipod | heynow
<ubottu> heynow: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ptte> cha0s2358: If you plug the same cord into some other random computer and run bittorrent, does that work?
<cha0s2358> sipior the actual upload is limited to a total of 5kbps and my downloads run fine it is as if transmission is hogging everything
<madmax_x> genii-around, no
<madmax_x> auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<ruan> cha0s2358: you could try another BT client and see if the problem persists
<sipior> cha0s2358: so, you haven't measured it
<heynow> thanks!
<brverg> <ruan> no
<cha0s2358> ptte the only other computers i have run win7 and use Utorrent and have no problems it's only with the transmission
<archangelpetro> so, is there anything that works with Nvidia optimus yet? i heard about switcheroo, but i'm not sure that really addresses anything properlky
<Noeltorious> ugh evolution not prompting me for a password, remember is unchecked and i tried hitting forget passwords just in case...any ideas?
<cha0s2358> sipior how do you mean meassure it?
<ptte> cha0s2358: Ok, then it's probably not the router dying
<cha0s2358> no i just replaced the router
<cha0s2358> ptte^
<beacher> excuse me,my OS is ubuntu 10.10 , I want to change login window.Then i selection 'system'-->'administration'-->'login screen'.But don't changed.What should i do? My first language is chinese,English is not good.
<ruan> beacher: there is a chinese support channel if you'd like to try there
<cha0s2358> ptte that was my original assumption as well but it did not fix the issue
<ThinkT510> !zh | beacher
<ubottu> beacher: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<beacher> thanks
<cha0s2358> sipior i wasn't aware of measuring it, I always just went by what I had it limited to in transmission and what transmission told me it was running
<archangelpetro> anyone?
<archangelpetro> !nvidia | archangelpetro
<ubottu> archangelpetro, please see my private message
<coz_> archangelpetro,  I dont know ,,, I am not up with all of nvidia stuff at this point... did google turn anything up?
<Guest13990> ok it tells me I need to uninstall two codec packs, but I can't find them
<brverg> <ruan> sorry... yes i can acces my folders thru filesystem then /home. but i can acces those folders from Places
<coz_> Guest13990,  which 2?
<ruan> brverg: oh ok
<Guest13990> Ffcodec pack
<miloss> hey pople i instal ubunto 10.10 on hdd 320gb and when i lock on sistem there is only 268gb howe that ?
<Guest13990> and I forgot the other one
<archangelpetro> coz_: well the stuff is generally out of date, but it says optimus isn't supported by nvidia, and doesn't work with X.. but that was a few months back, i've heard about switcheroo, but not really sure what's going on there
<brverg> <ruan> so what do i do? have i accidentally changed something? it worked fine b4
<ptte> cha0s2358: Have you tried some other client in ubuntu?
<cha0s2358> thats what I am about to do now, any recomendations? ptte
<coz_> archangelpetro,  ah ok... mmm my guess is nothing is happening at this point... i would just keep googleing  and also go to the #nvidia channel,,, not sure how active things are there
<ruan> cha0s2358: qbittorrent
<ThinkT510> miloss: marketing departments market hard drive sizes deceptively
<kriume> why cant i use wireshark? when i press Interface List a little window opens and it says "description destination IP packets packets/S" and when i press ok, nothing more happends
<archangelpetro> ok coz_ ty
<delinquentme> is there a good solution for playing f4v files on ubuntu?
<coz_> archangelpetro,  when in #nvidia try to speak with aronp
<cha0s2358> +ruan thanks
<raven> hi
<raven> after every reboot evolution comes up with its configuration wizard - why and how to fix this?
<LUcase> kriume: same to me. there is a topic on uForums
<LUcase> Searching about it <:
<gumus> nothing happens when i try to run g.earth? Any ideas?
<coz_> gumus,  you want google earth running?
<GreenNerd> Does anyone know of an open source alternative to Microsoft Visio?  I am trying to create a network map of my LAN/VPN and I can only find solutions that generate very low quality diagrams and icons.  I would like to find something that doesn't require me to download an icon pack.  I'd like for it to work out of the box.  Any suggestions?
<ruan> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<ruan> gumus: how did you install g earth?
<unlock> !googleearth
<llutz> GreenNerd: dia
<GreenNerd> ?
<coz_> GreenNerd,     http://www.linuxalt.com/
<LUcase> kriume: try to take a look here for Wireshark: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=79936064
<RichW> Can someone do a speed test on this file for me? Transfer rate in KB/s? http://rog.pynguins.com/static/bigfile.bin
<llutz> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-7 (maverick), package size 187 kB, installed size 568 kB
<roknir> if i have a drive (/dev/sdc) that's wholly encrypted with truecrypt, is there a way i can find a UUID for it or can i only get a UUID for the partition (/dev/sdc1) once mounting with truecrypt?
<RichW> Its a load of random data
<brverg> <ruan> can u help me to restore it.. i'd like to access my folders from "Places" like before. how do i do it?
<GreenNerd> coz_, Thanks for the link.  I am actually interested in getting feedback on products that people here in the IRC has actually used.
<coz_> GreenNerd,  ah ok... I have not used dia or kivio
<ruan> brverg: im not really sure, i'll try googling for it
<coz_> GreenNerd, that link is not     always up to date either
<Kimb> hi
<cha0s2358> ptte, ruan ok i am using qbittorrent now and same issue.
<coz_> GreenNerd,  for example the have  Pencil as an microsoft paint alternative when actually it is a adobe flash alternative
<LUcase> !hi | kimg
<brverg> <ruan> ok thanks... i think i accidentally changed the "open with" to some other applixations
<ExplodingPiglets> How do I install minecraft? I downloaded it via bittorrent
<Kimb> can some one help me to install the terminal of ubuntu in the win7
<LUcase> Kimb: absolutely. let me search in the forums for you
<Kimb> thanks
<gumus> can't believe that all I need was lsb-core ...worked fine ! Thanks...By the way how did lsb-core do the trick?
<Sonne> Kimb, i believe LUcase was being sarcastic.
<cha0s2358> is there a way to change how my system allocates the bandwidth?
<coz_> ExplodingPiglets,  does minecraft have a .jre  package there?
<LUcase> Sonne: :P
<ExplodingPiglets> let me check
<ruan> ExplodingPiglets: .jar actually isn't it?
<ExplodingPiglets> yes
<ThinkT510> gumus: googleearth is made to be compatible with the linux standard base
<LUcase> Actually Kimb: If you want to run Ubuntu OS in win7, you would need to virtualmachine it, or simply double-boot ubuntu,
<coz_> sorry yes  .jar
<ruan> ExplodingPiglets: it will open with java/openjava if you have it installed
<ExplodingPiglets> yes it does.
<coz_> ExplodingPiglets,   that should be  .jar
<brverg> <ruan> i6t's ok, i got it fixed.. I changed the "open with" to nautilus. now it's working. thx by the way.
<cutiyar> trying to make usb
<coz_> ExplodingPiglets, ok then no installation require however
<coz_> ExplodingPiglets,   go to  system/administration/synaptic package manager
<Kimb> i've do the duble boot
<coz_> ExplodingPiglets,  click Settings/Repositories
<ExplodingPiglets> The file '/home/alexander/Downloads/Minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.
<Kimb> the virtula machine is also a solution but
<cutiyar> trying to burn usb BY make up starter , the make sarter disk do not enable ,y?
<ruan> ExplodingPiglets: mark it as executable, right click, properties, permissions
<coz_> ExplodingPiglets,  then click the  "Other software"  tab  and tick both ubuntu partner repositories
<LUcase> Kimb -> But running a ubuntu Terminal under win7 is impossible.
<kriume> haha
<kriume> haha
<anilhw> hi
<ruan> ExplodingPiglets: terminal eqivalent is chmod +x /home/alexander/Downloads/Minecraft.jar
<coz_> ruan,  not sure if he has sun java installed
<Kimb> that's true
<LUcase> !hi | anilhw
<ExplodingPiglets> It won't let me right click properties
<coz_> ruan,  and not sure  icedtea can handle that
<ruan> ExplodingPiglets: hmm, then try the terminal version
<Kimb> i've heart that cmd is short os
<brverg> <ruan> it's ok, i had it fixed. i changed the "open with" to nautilus and now it's working. thank you rush. goodbye
<ruan> brverg: bye :)
<Kimb> and i've compared whith the termina
<coz_> ExplodingPiglets,  when you right click that  .jar file  what options are available
<ExplodingPiglets> oh crap  every time I open the downloads folder my computer slows down big time
<ruan> ExplodingPiglets: do you have many files in there?
<ThinkT510> LUcase: !hi has been deleted
<FireFactor> hello everyone
<Kimb> after that i've suppose that if we cannot do the same with the terminal
<cutiyar> trying to burn usb BY make up starter , the make sarter disk do not enable ,y?
<coz_> ExplodingPiglets, in terminal     df -l
<LUcase> ThinkT510 -> Thanks. didin't know it.
<anilhw> hi i am anil
<ruan> hi anil
<anilhw> hi ruan
 * clr 
<FireFactor> does anyone have aion game running on ubuntu?
<ruan> FireFactor: havent heard of it
<LUcase> FireFactor -> I know that game, something is wrong ?
<FireFactor> yes
<LUcase> What is ?
<FireFactor> people cant make it work
<LUcase> FireFactor -> Are you running it under Wine ?
<FireFactor> yes trying
<terrence> hello there
<FireFactor> hi terrence
<terrence> hi
<LUcase> FireFactor -> Then did you look at the Wine website, games support list ?
<ruan> ^aka appdb
<terrence> i am new here
<miketomdool> Welcome Terrence
<terrence> thanks
<LUcase> !ask | terrence
<ubottu> terrence: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<terrence> ok
<FireFactor> LUcase yes but says it haves problems
<LUcase> :)
<terrence> oh gosh I can't follow
<LUcase> FireFactor -> What are they specificly ?
<ExplodingPiglets> I had to yank my battery because the downloads folder slowed down my computer to the point of freezing
<Cube``> hey guys, how can i temporarily set the IDENT from DROP to REJECT?
<FireFactor> not sure but cant make it start
<Bucky> hola
<ruan> mine also drops.. cant find ident
<Bucky> sorry again :/
<LUcase> FireFactor -> Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Bucky> como no se ingles me voy...
<Bucky> bye
<LUcase> !es | Bucky
<ubottu> Bucky: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dp_> I'm trying to find some icons, specifically stock_outbox.png. Looking in /usr/share/icons/gnome/*, I have no "stock" folder. Any ideas on where I'd get them?
<FireFactor> LUcase tks i will check that
<papna> My keyboard's 10-key doesn't seem to be working any more. When I hit the 5 key a context meny comes up. It doesn't change when I turn numlock on and off.
<ThinkT510> dp_ stock_outbox.png is the name of the file, it doesn't mean it's in a folder called stock
<jrib> papna: press shift-numlock
<dtcrshr> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<LUcase> papna -> is that your problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1422434.html
<dp_> ThinkT510: understood, but everything I gather on the forums suggests that's where it should be; /usr/share/icons/gnome/<size>/stock/net/stock_outbox.png
<papna> jrib: That worked. Thanks.
<jrib> papna: it's an accessibility feature allowing you to control the mouse with your numpad
<LUcase> Oh, What a silly guy i am xD
<papna> LUcase: Ostensibly not. Thanks.
<papna> jrib: I suspected that but didn't see how to disable it in the accessibility menu. Thanks agian.
<deft_n1x> hi all, how can i mirroring only lucid universe repository with rsync to make a local copy of it?
<ThinkT510> dp_: sorry i can't help further, i'm more of an xfce user
<dp_> ThinkT510: I'm actually using e16, but apparently, this app is mostly gnome-specific
<ubuntu__> Hi all, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu to an ssd.
<ruan> ubuntu__: what is the problem?
<ubuntu__> The drive doesn't show up in parted or gaperted
<ubuntu__> *gparted, sorry
<ruan> ubuntu__: does it show up when you type 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal?
<ubuntu__> ruan, nope
<ruan> that means its not detected at all
<ruan> are you sure it's plugged in correctly, etc?
<ubuntu__> Yep, I'm in live disk mode, and windows 7 is installed on it and working correctly
<ruan> hmm
<ubuntu__> I tried googling for known issues but it seems some people are running with the same drive with no issues\
<GauravButola> How to know in which partition grub is installed?
<hael_> hello
<hael_> i've a question about ekiga
<hael_> do anyone could help me ?
<jjp_> ask directly
<jjp_> hael_: just ask directly
<hael_> i registered in ekiga and diamondcard.us to have a sip
<ubuntu__> GauravButola, look for a menu.lst file in a folder called boot or grub
<anilhw>  /j #ubuntu-server
<hael_> then i paid and when i want to connect i got could not refister to 'myuser'@sip@diamondcard.us
<ubuntu__> ruan, any luck?
<GauravButola> ubuntu_: no, there is'nt any
<ruan> ubuntu__: i've googled but havent seen anything yet
<ubuntu__> GauravButola, do an ls of the drive you are looking at and add it to the pastebin link
<ruan> GauravButola: sudo fdisk -l
<ruan> GauravButola: the drive that has boot flag (*) has grub on it
<anilhw>  /j #ubuntu-server
<ruan> GauravButola: or partiton. drive preferably
<ruan> anilhw: without the space
<GauravButola> ruan: I am dual booting with natty and currently on maverick
<ruan> GauravButola: ok, sudo fdisk -l will work though
<GauravButola> ruan: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/580171/
<ruan> GauravButola: that means that grub is installed on /dev/sda1
<ruan> GauravButola: and possibly the MBR
<ruan> most probably*
<GauravButola> ruan: does it mean that, if i remove the natty partition, my system wont have any issues in booting, maverick is on /dev/sda1
<AnassAhmed> Hello, I'm using linuxmint 10.10 and want to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 Natty, How?
<ruan> GauravButola: it shouldn't.
<AnassAhmed> Hello, I'm using linuxmint 10.10 and want to upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty, How?
<ruan> GauravButola: as long as you do it properly
<ruan> GauravButola: from a livecd
<jrib> !mintsupport | AnassAhmed
<ubottu> AnassAhmed: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ruan> GauravButola: partitioning on a mounted drive isn't a good idea
<GauravButola> ruan: but my maverick /boot/grub doesnt have a menu.list but natty /boot/grub has
<bharrison> hi all
<karim__> hi
<Roasted_> Can anybody shed some light on .ICEAuthority errors? I'm trying to set the default profile in Ubuntu but it's proving to be a headache.
<Guest83256> OMG
<ruan> Guest83256: ?
<timzorr> any of you guys or girls out there know how have complete removal of hair on and around the scrotum and shaft
<ruan> !ot | timzorr
<ubottu> timzorr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<angelove> hello
<miketomdool> was up angelove? =P
<Slylias> When I restart the eth0 doesn't come up, I have to do sudo ifup eth0 every time. Is there a way around this?
<Guest19311> does anybody know how to get headphones working for a conexant soundcard
<Pumpkin-> Slylias: does /etc/network/interfaces contain "auto eth0" ?
<Slylias> checking
<Guest83256> co ai la nguoi Viet Nam hok ?
<Slylias> I have lines in there for setting static IP, do I put the auto eth0 before or after that?
<Guest83256> co ai la nguoi Viet Nam hok nhi ?
<mena> hi
<mena> i need help
<Pumpkin-> I've got it before.
<ThinkT510> mena: how can we help?
<Guest19311> does anybody know how to get headphones working for a conexant soundcard
<ruan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Slylias> Pumpkin-, do I put the auto eth0 before or after the iface eth0 inet static and address lines?
<Guest19311> I have sound but I want to plug in the headphones to run sound on better speakers than the laptop
<ruan> Slylias: i have auto lo as my first line in interfaces
<Guest19311> but of course it doesn't work
<Slylias> ruan, Thank you.
<ruan> unedited of course
<Slylias> I'm new to ubuntu, trying to do something a little complex, but I'm learning a lot, thanks for all the help.
<ruan> Slylias: so you can put auto eth0 as first line i believe
<karim__> have a problem using mobile stick when i stick it in the usb slot ubuntu stops  and i cant do nothing
<Slylias> New Question:  I am mounting a remote folder in my filesystem using sshfs  how do I make this automated so I don't have to do it on every boot?
<masterjp> hi all=)
<ajah> i`ve managed to create ad hoc network using iwconfig but i want to enable i-net connection on it how to do that
<ruan> Slylias: hmm. a network equivalent of fstab?
<Slylias> What's fstab?
<mena> when i opened log file this message appeared"he file is not a regular file or is not a text file."
<ruan> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mena> what's mean it?
<ruan> fstab automounts drives at startup
<Slylias> Thank you
<FredFried7> I seem to have lost my boot up manager screen
<ruan> FredFried7: grub?
<FredFried7> ruan-yes
<ruan> FredFried7: hmm.. i've heard shift can bring up something, hold on
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<FredFried7> ruan-screen isn't showing me anything...it boots straight into ubuntu
<ruan> FredFried7: yeah, i heard shift forces it to show something
<ruan> could possibly be the boot list
<FredFried7> ruan-shift?
<FredFried7> ok
<ruan> holding shift at boot
<panfist> i'm using maverick and trying to get my dual monitors to work. the correct resolutions are not appearing for one monitor.
<ruan> yes, shift.
<FredFried7> ruan-ok thanks I'll try that
<masterjp> А по русски ктото говорит?
<DJones> ruan: If you hold down the left shift key while the computer is starting up, it should bring up the grub menu
<ruan> yep
<ruan> i googled that to verify
<LUcase> !ru | masterjp
<ubottu> masterjp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LUcase> Okay... second time this happens to me, i must be outdated.
<kanneblei> Hey all, I'm having trouble building deb packages on a SLES system. I figured I could either find some package that provides dpkg, or I could build a chroot there running some sort of debian. Anyone has any better ideas? Thanks.
<LUcase> Gonna check out the factoids (:
<silvertop> graboids?
<nishttal2> how can I share me Ubuntu desktop with a remote user
<ruan> nishttal2: ssh or remote desktop
<silvertop> vnc? or they may call it vino
<ruan> nishttal2: depends what you want to do
<silvertop> yeah rdp over ssh is mo betta
<delocated> nishttal2, x11vnc
<vnikiet> hi all
<keyzs> nishttal2: with vnc, team viewer
<delocated> many options as you can tell
<nishttal2> wondering if there is a remote desktop (windows) substitute
<keyzs> or ssh to the machine
<delocated> x11vnc will do a shared session
<silvertop> x11vnc he just said ti
<nishttal2> so the other user can also control mouse
<ruan> nishttal2: teamviewer, remote desktop, ssh
<ruan> nishttal2: teamviewer works for ubuntu
<nishttal2> ssh is only terminal
<nishttal2> i need X11 sharing
<nishttal2> so will try teamviwer
<jgcampbell300> hello, I am looking for a good source for information on working with a ubuntu 10.10 headless server... right now i am trying to setup a printer to share to the network and need a good source of information for learning ... can anyone point me to a good well writen site for this type of information
<aeon-ltd> !cups | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaGeek247> how do i change the mousespeed?
<silvertop> um preferences??
<ajah> can someone tell me how to bridge wired with wireless card
<DaGeek247> like more than on the default mouse settings
<jgcampbell300> aeon-ltd, thank you
<DaGeek247> silvertop those arent enough
<silvertop> DaGeek247, mine has pointer speed
<kejope> detailed mouse settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<DaGeek247> silvertop so does mine. myu mouse is going so slow though, and turning it up all the way right there doesnt help
<thanius> Hi, anyone familiar with making a bootable Windows sdcard from disc using Ubuntu only?
<ruan> bootable sdcard eh?
<silvertop> DaGeek247, OiC, hmmm
<thanius> ruan: Yeah, sitting on an eeepc
<DaGeek247> yeah
<thanius> ruan: I've tried copying the contents off the disc to the card and flagging it bootable in fdisk, but that's not enough apparently
<Kentrel> Hey, I have a USB transfer cable - I've connected my laptop to my PC but it won't work
<Kentrel> They both run Ubuntu 10.10
<silvertop> DaGeek247, maybe use xinput ?
<DaGeek247> xinput?
<DaGeek247> like i sudo apt-get it/
<DaGeek247> ?
<Estrellita> hallo
<aeon-ltd> Estrellita: hallo, wilkommen nach #ubuntu
<Estrellita> =)
<DaGeek247> ow would i change the mouse speed via xinput?
<silvertop> DaGeek247, sorry got confused in the channels, im fedora my bad, one sec
<DaGeek247> ok?
<panfist> the monitor preferences window does not display the correct resolution modes for my monitor
<coz_> panfist,  which video card?
<tortoise7> i just did a fresh install of 10.10..... it now hangs at the flashing cursor after the grub ....  amd64    Help?
<nezhac> no
<blackswan> is there a way to encrypt an existing unencrypted file system in place, without having to copy all the data to a filesystem built with encryption?
<codeur> can someone tell me how to install air application through terminal?
<panfist> coz_: amd 3450 integrated
<coz_> panfist,  mm  darn I know nothing of ati   ,,,  or how to adjust resolutions
<coz_> panfist,   did you also try in the #radeon channel?
<codeur>  can someone tell me how to install air application through terminal?
<coz_> panfist,  there is likely a utility for ati onlinux
<raven> after every reboot evolution comes up with its configuration wizard - why and how to fix this
<coz_> codeur,  sudo apt-get install nameofpackage
<keyzs> anybody can give me a help installing alfa awus036h,awus036nh and awus51nh on ubuntu 10.10?
<coz_> codeur,  sudo apt-get install adobe-air   maybe
<codeur> coz: .air doesnt work this way
<coz_> codeur,  if you have adobe air installed it should be listed under the menus  with an install option
<carlos> hola
<tortoise7> the home burned install for 10.04 (which used to work) now presents little square boxes for the alpha numeric characters.... when trying to boot from it  .... this is AFTER the 4 choices past language page.... how can i fix this?
<codeur> @coz: I need to do it through commandline
<nishttal2> I just installed teamviewer.. does the remote user also need teamviewer to connect to my machine?
<keyzs> nishttal2: yes
<Kentrel> If I unplug my ethernet cable from my desktop and stick it in my laptop the internet won't work on the laptop. How do I make it work?
<keyzs> Kentrel wich OS are you using and wich version?
<nishttal2> keyzs, ouch.. the user has remote desktop client.. is there a remote desktop server for ubuntu?
<ruan> Kentrel: ifup eth0?
<tortoise7> what is the cli command sequence to boot into gui from grub?  10.10   amd64
<Kentrel> Ubuntu 10.10
<Kentrel> on both
<codeur>  can someone tell me how to install air application through terminal?
<keyzs> nishttal2: yes you have one, can download it on synaptic
<skullboy> how do i forge a fbset report
<ruan> codeur: air application?
<raven> after every reboot evolution comes up with its configuration wizard - why and how to fix this
<keyzs> tortoise7: is should do that automatic
<keyzs> it
<Kentrel> ruan, it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<codeur> @ruan: yeah an .air application, i have installed adobe air, how to run applications
<nishttal2> keyzs, thanks.. i search for remote desktop on synaptic and 80 packages pop up
<keyzs> Kentrel:    ifconfig eth0 down/up
<ruan> Kentrel: what is the address of the connection? check network manager
<keyzs> nishttal2: there is one package cant remember the name now
<Kentrel> Where's the network manager?
<jrr> on natty, is it possible to choose a different desktop environment?  perhaps I need to first change the login manager to something that lets you choose the env
<Dr_Willis> raven:  check the permissiosn and ownership of files/dirs in your home. make sure none have accidently gotten owned by root and thus unwriteeable by a normal user.
<nishttal2> keyzs, i only see clients
<nishttal2> keyzs, and VNC servers
<keyzs> Kentrel:  you have it on gui upper right corner
<ruan> Kentrel: system > preferences
<Bluish> how do i use iwconfig to connect to wireless internet?
<tortoise7> keyzs,   yes it should.... but it does not
<codeur> how to install an .air application from terminal? i have installed adobe air
<ruan> Kentrel: or the network manager applet
<keyzs> tortoise7:  install grub again
<melter> is there a way to get ubuntu on a live cd to not use available swap partitions on the hard drive?
<Kentrel> Well in Network connections on the laptop it says Auto eth0 and Never used
<codeur> how to install an .air application from terminal? i have installed adobe air
<bagustrix> join #ubuntu
<bagustrix> join #blankon
<raven> Dr_Willis, not owned by root...
<tortoise7> keyzs, i have done 3 complete installs this morning with the same results of a hanging cursor....this is why i askedabout the cli command sequence to start the gui
<codeur> how to install an .air application from terminal? i have installed adobe air
<sipior> codeur: it's considered courteous to wait ten minutes or so before asking your question again.
<codeur> how to install an .air application from terminal? i have installed adobe air
<Dr_Willis> codeur:  see what app the air installer icon runs  they may not even have a cli installer tool
<tortoise7> keyzs, 10.10 originally was an upgrade from 10.04.2.....  but therewere many things broken..... so iwent  with a fresh install and now i cannot get to the gui
<codeur> it seems no one has any idea of air, dats y i am looking for someone with air knowloedge,sry
<Dr_Willis> Only air app i use is that 'Antanna' app. and i never needed to install it via cli.
<codeur> Dr willis, it rns through adobe air, i cant find a cli tool can smone tell me if dere is any
<keyzs> tortoise7:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<codeur>  Dr willis, I am developing a customized kubuntu cd , for that i need cli tool
<Henk__> Hi
<Henk__> I was checking out "awesome"
<Henk__> And I was wondering
<Henk__> What happens when I close awesome?
<Dr_Willis> codeur:  check whats in the air runtime deb package.
<sipior> Henk__: it ceases to be awesome?
<Dr_Willis> Henk__:  clarify what yu mean...
<Dr_Willis> 'theres no charge for awsome'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<raven> Dr_Willis, evolution is not owned by root
<codeur>  Dr willis, can u explain a bit more, what do i have to chk?
<Dr_Willis> codeur:  when you install 'air' it uses some deb package it downloads/generates/something.. see what it installed.
<Henk__> Dr_Willis: Well, if I open the menu and do awesome/quit. What will happen?
<Dr_Willis> Henk__:  You will go back to GDM login i imagine
<Dr_Willis> Henk__:  try it and see.
<Henk__> Okay
<Henk__> And what happens if I mess up my configuration file and restart?
<Dr_Willis> you fix it...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<codeur> dr willis, it installs adobe air installer , I tried running it through terminal but it opens into a gui, i cant handle GUI, i need to do it through terminal
<stickyboy> Why does traceroute6 come installed by default, but traceroute doesn't?  I've noticed that for a few releases...
<Dr_Willis> codeur:  the deb package may show some binary executables that you want to check out.  for all i know there may be no cli only installer tool.
<codeur> dr willis: does binary mean ending at .so?
 * Dr_Willis wonders if theres an #AIR channel
<Dr_Willis> codeur:  a .so is a library file
<Dr_Willis> executable files have the executable bit set.
<cheche> Anyone has seen a problema with Samba and Ubuntu 10.04 after upgrade from 8.04
<GatorAlli> Why doesn't my cron script work? It has a command to update a database every minute but the database isn't updating. The commands work fine by themselves. - http://pastebin.com/AWrButss
<codeur> dr willis: how to recognise it?
<cheche> I have a strage problem that always get fixed with restart samba
<Dr_Willis> codeur:  its executable bit will be set.   not by any extension
<Dr_Willis> you can use 'mc' to browse the contents of a .deb or extract the deb some other way
<Dr_Willis> GatorAlli:  be sure to use the full path, and no alias's to commands (common issue with cron)
<Osmodivs> Speaking of libraries, What could be wrong here? I dont like that "corrupted memory" message in my terminal... http://pastebin.com/B3Le0FiT
<panfist> i was wondering how to change some behavior with my dual monitor setup. gnome panels are on one monitor, but desktop links are on the other
<panfist> is there any way to globally change which monitor these things appear on?
<GatorAlli> Dr_Willis: From what I see, the commands are using full path
<GatorAlli> *s
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  nvidia-settings tool has a 'primary' monitor that you select.. then thats tehre the icons end up. drag panel over to it.. if its not there allready
<stickyboy> So Ubuntu installs traceroute6, but not the IPv4 one... instead there is tracepath and mtr.
<stickyboy> Okie doke.
<panfist> Dr_Willis: unfortunately i dont have an nvidia card
<sipior> stickyboy: if you want to complain, try complaining to people who have some capacity to change the defaults. id est, not here.
<sipior> stickyboy: a bug report, for example.
<gratnam11> hey guys i was fallowing this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Keebab> could somebody help me with the sounds on youtube?
<gratnam11> it works but it doesnt ask me for a password
<gratnam11> what am i doing wrong
<stickyboy> sipior: Meh, wasn't a complaint.  Just seems illogical, no?
<ruan> gratnam11: if it works without a password, then you're not doing anything wrong
<gratnam11> oh
<taiga> hello
<sipior> stickyboy: not especially. different, maybe.
<gratnam11> how do i make it work with password
<taiga> is there a light version of ubuntu?
<ruan> taiga: minimal?
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  always a good idea to tell people what video chipset you got when asking video questions. :)
<Dr_Willis> taiga:  theres lubuntu - thats about as light as you get  other then going totally 'minimal install'
<ruan> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gratnam11> i thought this line ment it needs      password   Require valid-user
<taiga> lubuntu? what's the wm there?
<DJones> taiga: For lower memory/older systems? lubuntu or xubuntu are probably the best version
<ruan> lxde?
<ruan> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<gratnam11> ruan please help me out
<Proxy-n0v4_> concerning graphic cards, I'm currently researching a bit myself but asking here can't harm, either: which nvidias would be equal or better than a HD Radeon 4850?
<taiga> xubuntu failed to install because there was too little ram
<ruan> gratnam11: im not sure about this topic :/
<taiga> lxde is like xfce?
<taiga> not like fluxbox i hope
<ruan> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> taiga:  it uses openbox I think
<gratnam11> okay thanks
<melter> is there a way to get the ubuntu live cd to not mount swap partitions?
<Keebab> could somebody help me with the sounds on youtube?
<Dr_Willis> lxde is lighter then xfce
<coz_> xubuntu-desktop
<ruan> yeah, lxde is lightest
<taiga> but i mean, does it look a bit like microsoft windows?
<Dr_Willis> Keebab:  you can set Youtube to use HTML5 that will work in chrome,  if you want to work 'around' the no sound in flash issues.
<taiga> if not, it would be rejected
<Dr_Willis> taiga:  it has buttons and windows.. what more would  you expect.. check its homepage.
<Dr_Willis> dosent everything look a bit like windows?
<Dr_Willis> lxde is designed for low power systems..  so they would reject somthing that works well..  and instead choose somthing that looks difffent and works worse.. :)
<jjp_> Dr_Willis: well, all window manager don't provide the same... er... 'user experience'.
<Dr_Willis> lxde is a 'desktop' :) not juist a window manager.
<taiga> Dr_Willis, imo fluxbox does not
<Dr_Willis> fluxbox IS just a window manager.
<taiga> k
<ruan> Dr_Willis: not all windows look like windows
<jjp_> ruan: thanksfully
<Dr_Willis> windows dosent have to look like windows. :)
<Dr_Willis> win95 vs Win7....
<m_tadeu> hi...what's a good tool to recover deleted files?
<jjp_> Or 3.0 vs Seven
<DJones> !recover | m_tadeu
<ubottu> m_tadeu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<taiga> +(Dr_Willis+) win95 vs Win7.... <--- either, just not windows 3
<Dr_Willis> m_tadeu:  good luck with that . :) they exist.. but if you can get anything from them is a channalge.
 * Dr_Willis gets out his copy of MS-BOB.
<ruan> dos vs win7
<qwertyuiopppp> hi
<jjp_> ruan: come on, you cannot claim dos has a window manager part
<ruan> lol
<Keebab> Dr_Willis: I used to have sound on yt till I installed exaile (I think its the reason)
<Dr_Willis> !info exaile
<ubottu> exaile (source: exaile): full featured music player written for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.0-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1133 kB, installed size 5752 kB
<Dr_Willis> Keebab:  i find it hard to belive that installing a music player would break flash.
<Dr_Willis> Keebab:  you have sound in other apps?
<Keebab> yes
<Dr_Willis> 'no sound in flash' is a common issue.
<kmanzoor> hello
<Keebab> mayby music player changed something?
<ruan> doubt it. you could reinstall flash though
<Dr_Willis> check yoru mixer settings . Its possible a Flash UPDATE changed flash somehow,.
<jjp_> Keebab: may be the audio device is already accessed by the music player ?
<coder2> sometimes in vlc while playing a video....a black screen appears why???
<jjp_> coder2: may be unsupported video codec
<jjp_> or error in the video
<ruan> more like failing video codec or rendering not going too well
<coder2> jjp_: .avi format
<Dr_Willis> or currupted video
<jjp_> coder2: avi is not really a video format, more like a contener
<Keebab> jjp_: i dont know..
<ruan> coder2: what's the cpu usage while playing it?
<Dr_Willis> or some odd video driver quirk.
<coder2> ruan: dont know
<ruan> hmm
<mena> hi
<mena> i am mena , i need helping
<coder2> ruan: bassically i want an idea what can be reasons behind that
<mena> can any one here help me?
<pers3us>  :)
<llutz> !ask | mena
<ubottu> mena: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> coder2: list of possible reasons: codecs, drivers, hardware rendering issues, corrupted video
<coder2> ruan:what are codecs basically?
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/B3Le0FiT
<m_tadeu> DJones, Dr_Willis thanx...foremost seems to be recovering
<Osmodivs> I cant run a program, What could be wrong?
<ruan> coder2: the software which decodes the format which is playing
<ruan> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ruan> hmm not really
<coz_> translators
<bruteforce_allti> Hi, during boot up my grub shows 4 kernel versions. Should I keep them as it is or remove older kernel version?
<panfist> i have tried to enable the restricted driver for my integrated amd 3200, and X fails to load. i have done a Xorg -configure and copied that file over my existing xorg.conf, now X loads but i'd really like to enable the proprietary driver
<coder2> ruan: thanks ruan:)
<dustin> anyone got time to help me quick? I need to find out what port my mud -server is running on and the ip address of it
<ruan> dustin: netstat
<dustin> thanks ruan
<dustin> will that list the PORT?
<ruan> i believe so
<patrykr> hey
<patrykr> i have problem with dns, any one can help me?
<llutz> patrykr: what problem?
<patrykr> when i ping the server by name its connection time out, but when i ping the same serwer by ip its ok
<llutz> patrykr: check /etc/resolv.conf (nameserver entries)
<patrykr> its server. i use dhcpd3 and power dns
<patrykr> since yesterday it was ok
<mena> h have error message wwhen i opened log viewer The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<llutz> patrykr: whatever, check it
<mena> what's it mean?
<taiga> what's mud server
<gilles> hey .. can any1 help me with  starcraft 2 ... i have teamviewer so some1 can connect and see the problem and help me .. i got teh game running , full screen only, sound works i can log in but cant play multiplayer or siungleplaye
<antivirtel> hi, how can I disable mysql auto-start on 10.04??? I used sysv-rc-conf and update-rc.d... but there is no init script linked.. what can I do to disable mysql auto-start??
<dustin> nope
<dustin> didnt work ruan
<ruan> dustin: why?
<dustin> can i cut and paste the outpute to u?
<ruan> dustin: check system > administration > network tools
<Eliezer> I have a 64bit Machine,but is not a AMD like the Ubuntu64bit Download,can i install anyways ?
<kriume> anyone know about a better torrent client for ubuntu than transmission???
<ruan> kriume: qbittorrent
<Dr_Willis> Eliezer:  what sort of machine is it?
<llutz> Eliezer: amd64 is for intel too
<ruan> !torrent | kriume
<ubottu> kriume: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Dr_Willis> kriume:  theres dozens of torrent clients out for Linux
<mena> ??????????????????
<llutz> Eliezer: except ia64/itanium
<Dr_Willis> gilles:  check the wine app database for any known issues.
<Eliezer> kriume:)  Ktorrent is the best torrent download manager,as far i know.
<patrykr> resolv.conf > DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND - YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN nameserver 127.0.0.1
<ruan> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> patrykr: and you have a dns-server running on that machine?
<Dr_Willis> patrykr:  the network manager stuff changes that file as needed normally
<Eliezer> llutz:) thanks,is a clone
<taiga> dustin, what's your mud server btw?
<gilles> dr wills,, i did .. been trying for the last couple of days now
<patrykr> yes
<dustin> hold on ruan
<llutz> patrykr: then the dns-server fails, check config/logs
<Dr_Willis> gilles:  its not really a ubuntu specific issue. theres also the #winehq channel and the wine forums.
<gilles> ok
<ruan> also !appdb
<thut> I have a question; how do you remove a program AND all it dependencies? (orphan-packages)
<dustin> im lost ruan
<ruan> dustin: system > administration > network tools
<clu3> guys, recently my Maverick ubuntu updated something and now sometimes it responds very slowly to my keyboard input, be it on my Eclipse, or my terminal. I checked ps but found no significant processes, except for Xorg sometimes occupies for 10-20% CPU . Any suggestions?
<dustin> im there. then port scan?
<ruan> dustin: yeah
<ruan> dustin: no
<ruan> dustin: try netstat first
<ruan> dustin: this one has several options
<schnuffle> thut: apt-get remove -purge <paketname>
<schnuffle> --purge
<mena> i have a problem
<mena> pleaze i need help
<ruan> dustin: netstat > active network services
<schnuffle> thut: and use deborphan to delete orphaned packages
<mena> i neeeeeeeeeeeed help plz
<thut> schnuffle: is deporphan a program that I have to install?
<schnuffle> thut: yes
<evilvish> !ask | mena
<ubottu> mena: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<schnuffle> !ask | mmena
<ubottu> mplease see above
<schnuffle> !ask | mena
<evilvish> schnuffle: ;)
<mena> i have error message when i open log file viewer
<mena> etstat > active network s
<mena> The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<mena> The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<mena> The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<FloodBot3> mena: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patrykr> tell me, can I change DNS servers bypassing my DNS server ?
<Warwolt> What text editor should I use?
<YouKay> Hey guys, is there an app to utilise gnome clock applet's calender facility (events, anniversaries etc.) other than evolution?
<aeon-ltd> Warwolt: please don't.... choose what you can run and what you like
<MarconM> i want to know about frame buffer
<aeon-ltd> Warwolt: there is no best(or a perfect fit), so suggestions are pointless
<MarconM> is there somebody that know about it
<newby115> Have lost grub boot-up menu. System boots straight into low res (720x400) screen. Surely there must be an easy way to change the resolution to at least workable???
<patrykr> Error reciving packet from recursor backend: Connection refised
<coz_> MarconM,     https://wiki.edubuntu.org/FrameBuffer
<hal> does anyone know how to change the background of the login screen when ubuntu starts up?
<buschwusch> :o
<MarconM> hal, i think this is a theme for your ubuntu
<llutz> patrykr: add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolv.conf  and test
<buschwusch> yay ubuntu
<ruan> lol
<newby115> is it a case of reinstall?
<patrykr> i cant, cuz it will be overwritten
<hal> MarconM: how do you set that?
<llutz> patrykr: add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolv.conf  and test it             it won't be overwritten until you do a network restart or a dhcp-req
<ruan> newby115: system > preferences > monitors?
<Newk> hi guys! how is keymap configured in ubuntu? (linux?)
<patrykr> ok
<MarconM> hal, depend theme that your install, ll change your login screen
<MarconM> its beatifull but ... get a lot work
<MarconM> =)
<hal> MarconM: the background can be changed once you have logged in , regardless of the theme you chose
<Phong_> MarconM, what is "Labia Majora" ?
<patrykr> should I reload/restart somethin after add that google dns?
<llutz> patrykr: no
<thut> schnuffle: it does'nt show anything when I execute the command 'deborphan'
<newby115> ruan- Can't get into that-screen resolution is at 720X400
<ruan> Newk: keyboard layout?
<ruan> newby115: can't you use tab?
<taiga> Phong_, female body parts?
<ruan> lol
<Phong_> taiga, i got the term from cameltoe
<ruan> newby115: i mean
<Newk> ruan: yes
<patrykr> it works:)
<ruan> newby115: click on the panel and use arrow keys to navigate to monitors?
<newby115> ruan-no. You boot into 720x400 screen and tell me what you can see : b
<mena> ????
<ruan> newby115: lol
<ruan> newby115: i'll try
<schnuffle> thut: just a moment
<jebblue> YouKay: I'm pretty sure that the evolution backend data server is what that applet uses - you can make your Google calendar (and I have my Eclipse Live calendar) show up in that applet - but other apps that use the Gnome calendar?  not sure
<taiga> Phong_, it's that cute thing you can see between little girls' legs
<llutz> patrykr: repair your dns-server
<ruan> !keyboard | Newk
<ubottu> Newk: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<patrykr> thank you
<newby115> ruan-if I could have done that I wouldn't be here : b
<ruan> hold on, changing resolution
<patrykr> but what about pdns?
<llutz> patrykr: idk what that is
<newby115> ruan - the only usuable thing and with difficulty is the terminal
<Phong_> taiga, does it has to be little girl?
<teage> talking about little girls is kind of disturbing
<schnuffle> thut: try sudo deborphan -a
<Newk> ruan: thanks! will look if i can sort it out with those
<ruan> newby115: i can still access the panel in 720x450
<taiga> Phong_, no but i wanted to illustrate
<patrykr> powerdns
<Newk> !Shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<newby115> ruan-not on my screen
<Phong_> taiga, maybe i should check it at wikipedia
<llutz> patrykr: i refuse to run own dns except some caching dnsmasq
<ruan> newby115: hmm
<ruan> newby115: are you on nvidia, ati, or intel graphics?
<llutz> patrykr: pdns should have logs, check em to find whats wrong
<newby115> ruan-you see I had already magnified my desktop settings
<taiga> teage, why, you have some kind of phobia?
<newby115> ruan-nvidia
<schnuffle> patrykr: dnsmasq is a nice easy to use tool
<kriume> HOW DO I UINSTALL SOFTWARE ON UBUNTU .10.10???
<allen_> does anyone know anything about utilizing the dsp on a beagleboard xm
<llutz> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<aeon-ltd> kriume: sudo apt-get remove nameofsoftware
<ruan> newby115: run nvidia-settings from terminal
<[TK]D-Fender> kriume: Ubuntu Software Center lets you uninstall stuff too...
<taiga> i can only type in lower case
<[TK]D-Fender> kriume: And there is also Synaptic
<kriume> ah ok :) thanks
<Phong_> taiga, i can't believe they show the nasty part in wikipedia
<aeon-ltd> puhleeze
<ruan> synaptic, software center(gui), apt-get, aptitude(cli)
<taiga> Phong_, what is nasty? it's human body
<newby115> ruan- ok- I'm chatting to you via the install disk so can you tell me a bit about after I do that?
<taiga> Phong_, i hope you're not trolling
<Phong_> taiga when i look up the word "Libia Majora"..wikipedia shows real picture of it
<Phong_> no i'm not
<taiga> Phong_, good
<mena> i need hekpplz
<taiga> real pictures are good
<mena> i need help plz
<aeon-ltd> mena: shoot
<ruan> newby115: just run nvidia-settings from terminal and change display settings
<taiga> i mean, you looked for it yourself
<thut> schnuffle: it gives an explationation for something in the main/.. directory..
<Babaghanoush> ._.
<mena> error message when i open log file viewer"The file is not a regular file or is not a text file."
<thut> schnuffle: there is a whole list.
<newby115> ruan-can you tell how I do all that please. I'm a newby to ubuntu.
<mena> what's this mean
<mena> aeon-Itd
<mena> .!
<schnuffle> thut: yes it checks for everything
<ruan> newby115: you said you could access a terminal, so just type nvidia-settings in there
<ruan> newby115: if the tool is installed
<schnuffle> thut: paste the list to pastebin
<evilvish> mena: it means you can not open that file with gedit since it is not a text file
<newby115> ruan-ok I can do that. Then how do I change the settings. Sounds really simple. Keep going.
<ruan> newby115: display settings > change resolution
<mena> evilivish, thanks but what the solution now
<saintbasil_> I am unable to mount any device with a hard drive in it via USB. I tried an external HDD, and a Sony Walkman. Both devices mounted fine on my Windows partition and on a separate Ubuntu PC, o I know they are not the problem. I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/1h84NvBx My dmesg gives: http://pastebin.com/GcNaCpGj and my fstab is: http://pastebin.com/yTz7puDg Any clue what's wrong??
<evilvish> mena: what file are you trying to open?
<thut> schnuffle: done:http://pastebin.com/SyWHRuNV
<mena> log file viewer
<mena> evilvish, log file Viewer
<evilvish> mena: log file viewer is an application, what file are you opening with it?
<philipholland> apologise for newbieness. how do I get the upside down l sign?
<newby115> ruan- is it a file I have to edit or just numbers in the terminal that I can change?
<ruan> newby115: it's a gui
<kriume> how do i download from this page?? http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Download#Source
<mena> Evilvish, steps are system-> Administration-> log file Viewer
<ruan> newby115: that's launched from a terminal
<mena> /var/log/btmp
<Babaghanoush> r = upside down l
<erUSUL> kriume: if you want to install deluge do it from software sources
<mena> Vilvish, /var/log/btmp
<nishttal2> does anyone know what port VNC server uses by default
<newby115> ruan-gui that sounds good. ok mate thanks for that. Wish me luck. : )
<mena> evilvish, /var/log/btmp
<evilvish> mena: right, i see that too, but why are you worried about it?
<evilvish> mena: its not a problem
<kriume> erUSUL: how?
<erUSUL> kriume: soryy from ubuntu software center. just search for it
<philipholland> Babaghanoush - not an R or r this is a an upright with a right angle facing backwards I need it to write fdisk- x
<erUSUL> !software | kriume
<ubottu> kriume: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mena> ok from few time i see that some one connect remotly my desktop i think he isd hacker
<mena> can i know who this one
<schnuffle> thut: there are some meta packages that you should keep but you can uninstall the rest
<mena> Evilvish
<khrm> What is his ip?
<mena> ?
<kriume> erUSUL i searched for it in ubuntu software center... it doesent find it
<evilvish> mena: rest assured /var/log/btmp error is not a problem …  and not an indication of a hacker
<khrm> By the way setup the firewall using gufw. Install it.
<erUSUL> !find deluge
<[TK]D-Fender> kriume: Go look in Synaptic
<ubottu> Found: deluge, deluge-common, deluge-console, deluge-gtk, deluge-torrent
<erUSUL> kriume: it is there
<snowed> Hello i have problems installing Ubunutu. On second screen when u choose option to install mp3/flash. And i proceed installer will freze
<mena> can i know whi this person hack me?
<mena> who?
<ruan> mena: what makes you think someone hacked you?
<kriume> yeah it was in synaptic
<kriume> thx
<GOMI> is theire an alternative for adobe flash ?? because its slowing my vids down i think ???
<snowed> Hello i have problems installing Ubunutu. On second screen when u choose option to install mp3/flash. And i proceed installer will freze
<mena> i see the notification icone that someone connect to my desktop by mobile
<schnuffle> thut: if you prefer a tool that does the whole job and just asks you, maybe you're better off with debfoster
<mena> and i see mouse around
<mena> ruan?
<[TK]D-Fender> snowed: Install without them and you can add them later
<Babaghanoush> ⅂
<mena> Evilvish?
<snowed> i tryed every option on that screen fender
<snowed> i cant pass over that step
<thut> schnuffle: ok, I will try debforster. The thing is a want to clean up some diskspace and I got a whole lot of KDE-packages installed which I don't need anymore.
<evilvish> mena: i dont know who is hacking you.. or is trying to or how to track the person
<ttomek> how can i speed up mouse scroll? (ubuntu 10.10)
<schnuffle> thut: then just uninstall kde4libs which will eliminate all the rest as well
<skulltip> hi, need some advise. i'm setting an ubuntu 10.10 32bit pc up for my mom, her old pc has bit the dust. she lives alone and has bad vision - uses glasses and resolution as low as 800x600. do i need to give her a complicated password, she only uses it to play games, pay bills, and email.
<skulltip> in other words is it good idea to give root some password?
<mena> evilvish? can you solve and explaon to my about The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.?
<mena> i need your explaination
<schnuffle> thut: sudo apt-get purge kdelibs5
<skulltip> and can i set up automatic updates without her intervention of typing in the password, so they are automatic. only using the default repos.
<khrm> skulltip Yes. Absolutely. But I don't think we generally setup root in ubuntu. Your mum will not need it. It doesn't ask for  it. We just use sudo.
<thut> schnuffle: When I am doing 'sudo apt-get remove kde4libs' I get an 'unable to locate' answer
<phonex01> Hello !
<evilvish> mena: that is not a hacked issue, thats all it know.. it is a regular error from log file viewer if the file is not a text file
<schnuffle> thut: sudo apt-get purge kdelibs5
<phonex01> good night guys
<miketomdool> nighty night
<nezZario> hm
<jpds> skulltip: You can set up autoupdates with the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic file.
<mena> evilvish....how can i solve it
<mena> ?
<phonex01> is there any pic simulator for ubuntu like Protoes ?
<kriume> i tried to uinstall transmission by writing  "sudo apt-get remove transmission" but its not gone ??
<evilvish> mena: mena just click the "close" button
<skulltip> thanks
<rizzuh> How do I set the start/meta key to open kickoff (KDE's "Start" menu)?
<mena> evilvish all of time i ope it i need to close thre is any solution?
<evilvish> mena: i dont know.. :)
<mena> evilvish , Thanks a lot
<evilvish> mena: the reason why you get the error is because the type for that file is "unknown (application/octet-stream)"
<mena> i cant understant what you mean?
<thut> schnuffle: kde5libs not installed.
<llutz> mena: "ls -l /var/log/btmp"
<schnuffle> thut: which version of ubuntu?
<kriume> i tried to uinstall transmission by writing  "sudo apt-get remove transmission" but its not gone ??
<thut> schnuffle: the latest one
<llutz> !pm | mena
<ubottu> mena: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<schnuffle> thut: 10.10?
<mena> ok
<mena> i am so sorry
<OpenJoke49926> hello everybody
<mena> llutz, nice to meet you
<Azzurrio> ask for something
<llutz> mena: what was the output?
<mena> i have a big roplem
<Azzurrio> best Codec
<Azzurrio> for ubuntu
<Azzurrio> any help?
<OpenJoke49926> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<schnuffle> thut: kde3 or kde4?
<mena> when i open system->administration->log file viewer
<llutz> mena: what is the output of "ls -l /var/log/btmp" ?
<kriume> i tried to uinstall transmission by writing  "sudo apt-get remove transmission" but its not gone ??
<mena> error message that The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<kriume> i tried to uinstall transmission by writing  "sudo apt-get remove transmission" but its not gone ?? how do i uninstall??+
<mena> llutz, -rw-rw-r-- 1 root utmp 1152 2011-03-14 19:18 /var/log/btmp
<zvacet> kriume : how did you install it?
<mena> llutz, the ouput is "-rw-rw-r-- 1 root utmp 1152 2011-03-14 19:18 /var/log/btmp
<mena> "
<kriume> zvacet: i dident,... it cama with ubuntu... Transmission bittorrent client??
<thut> schnuffle: I have'nt really got kde installed, just some packages that a program(now removed) required.
<llutz> mena: "file /var/log/btmp"
<zvacet> kriume : sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq transmission
<mena> llutz, /var/log/btmp: data
<schnuffle> thut: aaaaah :), so you want to uninstall all qt based packages? if so just uninstall the qt libs: sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt libqt4-core kdelibs4* arts
<thut> schnuffle: what is qt based packages?
<katsrc> i need to buy a printer are they any recommendations for ubuntu compatibility ?
<schnuffle> thut: when you run deboster it will go through the installed packags and ask you what you want to keep
<llutz> mena: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458975
<kriume> zvacet: i writed that but i get "dpkg: advarsel: ignoring request to remove transmission which isn't installed." but transmission is still in the meny, and if i click on it it opens too...?
<schnuffle> thut: qt is the framework for kde apps, gtk+ is the one for gnome
<mena> llutz, can you explasin me what this exactly
<mena> explain
<adrien_> hello
<llutz> mena: finally "a known bug"
<adrien_> can I ask a question please ? :)
<mena> thr reson?
<mena> the
<mena> the reson?
<mena> llutz,Why
<llutz> mena: read the forum-thread
<schnuffle> adrien_: of course :)
<adrien_> thanx
<patrykr>  Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)   how to edit this config file??
<HelloKiddie33> is this forum to ask questions about ubuntu
<mena> ok, can i ask you another question plz,llutz?
<schnuffle> HelloKiddie33: yes
<adrien_> do you now a bash command in order to open a streaming in vlc ?
<llutz> mena: just ask in the channel
<thut> schnuffle: it asks me if I want to keep ubuntu-desktop??
<mena> ok
<mena> i ask here?
<mena> llutz, ok?
<schnuffle> thut: so you should say yes, which is the default choice
<adrien_> do you now a bash command in order to open a streaming in vlc
<llutz> mena: just ask, if someone knows help, he'll possibly anser
<adrien_> ?
<llutz> answer
<mena> ok
<schnuffle> adrien_: you mean you have a URL and want a command to open that URL in vlc?
<HelloKiddie33> How come ClamTK virus scanner doesn't seem to recognize audio cds?
<adrien_> schnuffle : yes it's that. In bash command
<mena> llutz, a few hours i see someone connect remotely to my desktop as notification i see
<mena> can i know how this person hack me
<zvacet> kriume : see in synaptic for all transmission packages and try to remove them from there
<mena> any way to know ?
<thut> schnuffle: it then removes 626 packages??
<schnuffle> adrien_: have you tried: vlc <stream url>
<schnuffle> adrien_: http://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_command-line_help
<jiltdil> mena:may u plz repeat ur question i want to know ur question/
<adrien_> schnuffle : No, i didn't found with google. Indeed, it's for a foxboard, i wanna open the video camera stream in vlc
<adrien_> thanks to you
<adrien_> ;)
<schnuffle> thut: it removes x packages when you do what?
<slev1> Source: chromium-bsu
<slev1> Version: 0.9.14-1
<slev1> Linux 2.6.32-29-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 11 20:52:10 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<slev1> Missing Plug-in
<mena> jitdil, afew hourse i see error notification that a person now connect to my desktop
<slev1> http://yatv.ru/admiral-disco/
<schnuffle> thut: off to lunch back in some minutes
<mena> i see the mouse take and the connection icon
<MarconM> caonical let out gnome ???
<mena> jiltdil?
<jiltdil> mena: don't know much
<HelloKiddie33> How come ClamTK virus scanner doesn't seem to recognize audio cds?
<mena> hey, any one can help me plz?
<jiltdil> mena: how u know that a person is connected to ur comp?
<giantpune> hey guys.  i jsut had my computer freeze for no apparent reason.  and now that i have restarted it, it is acting really weird.  it starts up with a bunch of error prompts saying that it cant load some applets and there is no clock/volume/ect applets at the top right of my screen.  and on the bottom panel, it doesnt show any taskbar entries for any windows i have open
<mena> i see him
<giantpune> firefox crashes imediately when i try to open it, so i dont know where else to look for for help
<mena> i see connection icon and message told me someone from mobil connect to my desktop
<mena> jiltdil?
<adrien_> i'm sorry but i've another question. It must be harder. In fact, i'm programming a foxboard, so i'm creating a program to open the ssh and the stream (for the moment). But i use command system("my command") to call bash commands. The problem is that my system command don't work from the moment i'm in the foxboard
<jiltdil> menaa: r ur bluetooth is active
<jiltdil> mena: r ur bluetooth is active
<mena> i didn't have bluetooth device
<mena> i have wireless cad
<mena> card
<jiltdil> mena:it is paasword protected or not?
<DIL> var/log/messages should reveal
<mena> jiltdil, how can i know thant?
<mena> jiltdil, hwo can i jnow if my paswoed protect or not?
<jiltdil> mena:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047330
<steve1> I'm trying to configure my system to use "ssh://" links in a web browser.  I got as far as seeing "gnome-open" is delegated to identify what program to run, but I've hit a dead-end since it doesn't know, and I don't know how to configure "gnome-open".  Can anyone point me in the right direction for configuring "gnome-open"?
<giantpune> does anybody where i can look in ubuntu to see what is broken and how to fix it?
<jiltdil> mena: can u paste me the output of this  sudo /etc/passwd
<figure002> i want to change the passphrase of my GPG key; what effect does that have on my public and private key?
<llutz> jiltdil: "sudo /etc/passwd"   is missing something and you should use "getent passwd" instead
<mena> jiltdil, can i know what do this comaamd?
<saintbasil_> Help! I am unable to mount any device with a hard drive in it via USB. I tried an external HDD, and a Sony Walkman. Both devices mounted fine on my Windows partition and on a separate Ubuntu PC, o I know they are not the problem. I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/1h84NvBx My dmesg gives: http://pastebin.com/GcNaCpGj and my fstab is: http://pastebin.com/yTz7puDg Any clue what's wrong??
<jiltdil> mena: see what llutz said
<mena> llutz, can you explain to me what do this command?
<NatureTM> Hi, I'm having trouble getting intel softRAID going.  I was able to assemble the disks with dmraid and add partitions with parted, however dmraid doesn't seem to want to enable the partitions.
<llutz> mena: it lists your passwd-file
<thut> schnuffle: I am off to lunch too..
<NatureTM> so I only have 1 dev node for the entire disk
<jiltdil> mena: give the output of that
<steve1> saintbasil_: personally I'd try removing the /dev/sdb1 line from your /etc/fstab file if that CDROM drive is no longer connected.
<mena> llutz please send me a command?
<ruan> HelloKiddie33: why would you want to scan an audio cd for viruses?
<saintbasil_> steve1: just delete it?
<HelloKiddie33> Ruan, just to be thorough
<jiltdil> mena: firstly tell me the output of sudo service ssh status
<steve1> saintbasil_: eh, comment it out (put a # in front of it) just to be safe.  just the /dev/sdb1 line.
<saintbasil_> steve1: do i need to reboot?
<jiltdil> mena; and also of sudo getent passwd
<steve1> saintbasil_: I don't think so.  try it without a reboot first.
<mena> jiltdil, ssh: unrecognized service
<saintbasil_> steve1: it worked! thank you very much!
<jiltdil> mena: ok now give the output of sudo getent passwd
<steve1> saintbasil_: glad to hear it.  you're very welcome.
<saintbasil_> steve1: i can access my external HDD, but i cant edit it; it was formatted on a mac. how can i gain editting access?
<mena> jiltdil, can i understand the resolte of the last command?
<jiltdil> mena: which one?
<mena> jiltdil, sudo getent passwd
<jiltdil> mena: it shows thst ur ssh connection is active or not it is for remote acess via command line
<jiltdil> mena: that was for ssh
<jiltdil> mena: and for getent passwd it shows all the users to ur comp ur passwd file
<steve1> saintbasil_: check out http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<judgen> When you install grub(2) in the mbr. Will the entire MBR be cleared during the process or are there bytes that is not touched? i am trying to rid my windows disk from a rootkit that is in the last bytes of the MBR using my ubuntu partition.
<llutz> judgen: nope, maximum 440 bytes (of 512)
<judgen> llutz: how do i clear the last bytes then?
<llutz> judgen: you shouldn't, it contains the partition table
<judgen> llutz: even so, i can reinstall everything just as long as i am sure that there is nothing left of that vicious rootkit left on the disk. I have nothing of importance on the drives anyways.
<jiltdil> mena: read this and password protect ur net http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1093766
<judgen> llutz: the partition table is altered by me recently. So those bytes should be overwritten then?
<ajah> how can routing internet connection from my wired interface to my wireless interface through terminal
<llutz> judgen:sudo  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1                  would clean all
<llutz> judgen: but then you have a "virgin" disk. no bootloader, no partitions
<Realcoolguy> Judgen: I would just zero out the drive at this point
<judgen> llutz: would the process take a very long time?
<llutz> judgen: 0.01 sec
<judgen> llutz: is dd installed by default on the net-boot disk? as i guess i can not run it from active partition.. right?
<llutz> judgen: what are we speaking about "MBR using my ubuntu partition."      MBR or ubuntu partition? those are different things
<jiltdil> is there any way to convert text file to pdf via termainl?
<safeWay> hello, one guy told me a command in terminal after I typed I cannot watch videos in fullscreen
<safeWay> it was something about flash
<psusi> wow... tar takes 9m39s to back up my linux-kernel Maildir to null... dump does the job in only 10 seconds
<steve1> safeWay: in terminal type: history | grep flash
<judgen> llutz: i want the disks to be virgin clean, so that no bits are left at all. The rootkit i have contracted on my windows disk puts some code in the MBR and then the rest of the code in free space on the drive and is highly encrypted.
<GOMI> my flash videos are choppy it seems its a big problem on the forums is theire a fix ?
<safeWay> steve1: http://jsfiddle.net/H4LmV/1/
<safeWay> ups
<ruan> a MBR rootkit x_x
<jenna> what does one have to do to see the error log from when ubuntu starts up?
<safeWay> steve1: 243  history | grep flash
<llutz> judgen:sudo  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1                  would clean the MBR
<mena> jiltdil?
<mena> llutz?
<judgen> llutz: i will use that. Hopefully it will be spankingly good for it =D
<safeWay> when i watched in fullscreen i got some white flashes now i cannot watch in fullscreen at all
<llutz> judgen: i don't know if the netinstall-cd comes with dd, i'd guess yes
<Realcoolguy> dd is amazing
<jiltdil> mena:what happend?
<steve1> safeWay: that would indicate nothing was ran in terminal with the word "flash".  if you can think of any of the words that was executed, replace "flash" in that command with the word you remember.
<mena> i send the result
<jiltdil> Realcoolguy:also shred is fantastic but if use use it safely
<llutz> jiltdil: install cups-pdf    "lpr -P pdf foo.txt"
<mena> jiltdil
<llutz> jiltdil: if the pdf-printer is named "pdf"
<mena> jiltdil , the output is dige
<jiltdil> llutz: ok this turns text file to pdf
<Realcoolguy> Use it safely? Maybe when I ascend net hack
<mena> jiltdil, which line yiu need see from output?
<brightspark> does anyone know why I get a message running apt-get: "dpkg: warning: files list file for package `foxitreader' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed."
<crohakon> What is a good, free, alternative to cPanel to manage shared hosting?
<mena> jiltdil, which line you need see from ouput?
<Roasted_> Underneath top I'm trying to see which listing here is the overall listing of what exactly the processor is doing. For example, if it's running @ half capacity, which entry within top corresponds with it running at 50%? I see US, SY, NI, ID, WA, HI, SI, ST, etc.
<jiltdil> mena: left all thes just restart ur comp pull up all ur conections for a while and then connect al  affter this set p th epassword
<Yoinx> crohakon, that's not really Ubuntu specific... maybe ask on serverfault?
<Yoinx> here's a link where someone else asked the same thing. http://serverfault.com/questions/3410/which-free-open-source-cpanel-and-whm-alternatives-do-you-recommend-use
<crohakon> thanks mate
<alnewkirk-away> hey guys, having trouble relaying internet access thru my pptp server
<mena> jiltdil, i can't understant you mean. i just beginner not professionl can you help me more?
<Yoinx> np
<alnewkirk-away> i can connect but i cant relay internet
<Yoinx> Alnewkirk, how do you have it setup/
<bruteforce_allti> Hi, I want to cut a video in mpeg format. Please suggest a utility for this
<jiltdil> mena: its the safe to shutdown ur comp for a while and pull all ur wires that is connected to ur system also off ur router if u r hacked and then restart the comp
<llutz> !u | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<gnum> hi guys
<khrm> crohakon http://wiki.debian.org/HostingControlPanels
<gnum> has anyone encountered tha drag & drop issue with wine???
<Yoinx> nice one llutz.
<mena> jiltdil, Good but you mean i shutdown my com now, with whic command?
<Yoinx> There's always issues with wine gnum... might be better to ask on their channel.
<gnum> thnx
<safeWay> steve1:
<safeWay> steve1: i don't remember
<gnum> indeed wine is a pain in the a** but its cool on the other hand
<safeWay> the guy mention somethig about windows flash..
<alnewkirk-away> Yoinx, im using pptpd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580248/
<safeWay> and he said i will turn off that with that command
<safeWay> :S
<jiltdil> sudo init 0   or shutdown by shutdown -h now or ctrl+alt+del or just clicking shutdown optin in your computer
<steve1> safeWay: the only other option, then, is to read through each of your commands by reading through the output of the command:  history
<Yoinx> alnewkirk, You didn't really have to paste the ips... I was just wondering how you set it up... IE. is it actually on an ubuntu server?
<mena> jiltdil, sudo int 0?
<Yoinx> Or are you just trying to connect from your ubuntu computer?
<jiltdil> mena: sudo init 0   or shutdown by shutdown -h now or ctrl+alt+del or just clicking shutdown optin in your computer. completely power off your computer .yes ude if u want init 0
<Yoinx> I'm going to assume you're just using pptpclient http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/#gettingstarted
<safeWay> what is this  201  netstat -tunap | grep 80
<Bipul`> i can not able to see online videos specially divx movies
<alnewkirk-away> Yoinx, im setting up a pptp server on my ubuntu server and trying to connect to it from my window machine
<mena> jiltdil, okay can you wait me after restart to ask you some question?
<Naphidia> hey guys... whats a good opensource blogging package for a single user that i can install with apt-get ?
<drag0nz> hey guys, if i have 5 files ending with file.ext01 file.ext02 and so on, would it work if i use "scp file.ext* user@host:./" ?
<llutz> drag0nz: yes
<Naphidia> ?
<jiltdil> mena: ok but don't forget to complete poweroff your system and pulling all your connection
<alnewkirk-away> Yoinx, no im using pptp server on my ubuntu server and trying to connect to it using windows vpn client
<drag0nz> llutz, so it will send all 5 files like that? cool thanks
<Naphidia> can anyone recommend a opensource blog type software
<Naphidia> ?>
<Yoinx> That's at least more information... asking a question with a broad specification would be like coming in here and just saying "My http isn't working"
<Yoinx> But, anyway. Did you follow a guide to setup the server?
<alnewkirk-away> Naphidia, wordpress, movabletype
<Naphidia> can i install that with apt-get
<Naphidia> ?
<alnewkirk-away> Naphidia, not sure, probably
<Yoinx> Naph, doubt it. they're web software... you'd install the webserver/frameworks and then put them into it.
<brightspark> Does anyone know why I get this message running apt-get: "dpkg: warning: files list file for package `foxitreader' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed."
<alnewkirk-away> Yoinx, i have it installed and configured correctly but the setup is not right, I can connect and authenticate but I can't resolve domain names or ips once connected
<jiltdil> llutz:lpr - pdf foo.txt doenot create pdf
<Yoinx> yeah Al, I was asking because just looking at a few guides for it so far (they were for 10.04 though) you have to uncomment the lines to allow ipv4. If you just installed the server and didn't uncomment the lines, that might be causing you problems
<alnewkirk-away> Yoinx, ... which per googling seems to be a common problem with no straight-forward solution
<Yoinx> ...Thats why I was wondering if you had used a guide to set it up
<alnewkirk-away> I had used a guide and uncommented those lines
<alnewkirk-away> still .... no dice :\
<Yoinx> I don't really have much experience with it. But, at least you've given enough information if someone else does
<physically_fit> how do I move the window of my clock settings: the top of that window is much higher than the top of my screen and I cant't see the button to set the clock. I restarted my pc and still can't move it.
<mena> jiltdil, i come back again
<mena> jiltdil, can we continue now?
<Naphidia> yeah im running this webserver i got for free
<Yoinx> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html < thats the guide I was looking at though. Looks liek there were a few gotchas
<alnewkirk-away> Yoinx, thanks anyway
<Naphidia> http://www.newfiemedia.ca/sysinfo
<Naphidia> i wana put my blog on there
<alnewkirk-away> Yoinx, thats the one i used to do the initial setup
<joeb_> sudo aptitiude kubuntu-kde4-desktop <-- is this the best way to install kde ?
<physically_fit> help me. how do I move the window of my clock settings: the top of that window is much higher than the top of my screen and I cant't see the button to set the clock. I restarted my pc and still can't move it. i right clicken on the task bar and the option "move" is greyed out.
<oCean> Naphidia: how is that related to #ubuntu?
<ruan> physically_fit: right click it and uncheck "lock to panel"
<Naphidia> i want to install opensource package... of ffs this isnt debian
<ruan> physically_fit: then move
<mena> jiltdil?
<Yoinx> looks like most people do it in reverse too alnewkirk-away
<oCean> Naphidia: it says 'debian squeeze'
<Naphidia> yea
<Naphidia> i thought it was ubuntu
<Naphidia> i was just given this thing
<oCean> Naphidia: it's offtopic
<physically_fit> ruan, but that moves the clock on my taskbar, i want to move the window that opens when i click on the clock to see its settings
<stianhj> physically_fit, can you see the bottom of it?
<Naphidia> perhaps... it dont matter anyways... i only asked for opinion on opensource blogging software for ubuntu
<Naphidia> :)
<physically_fit> stianhj, yes, i see a worldmap
<mena> hey, i need help plz?
<oCean> Naphidia: this channel is for support. Better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Naphidia> which still fits under the topic if i were to install it on a ubuntu server
<stianhj> physically_fit, if you can reach it, you can ALT-LeftClick and drag it
<[TK]D-Fender> Naphidia: that would be "blogging scripts", because there is generally no binary for any of this.
<oCean> Naphidia: no, this is not the channel for opinions
<unlock> hey guys
<[TK]D-Fender> Naphidia: this really isn't an OS issue
<stianhj> physically_fit, wait, the dropdown thing when you click the gnome-panel clock has moved? i can't even move mine
<physically_fit> stianhj, it doesn't move, nither right or left click.
<Naphidia> neither is vpn :P and your talking about
<Naphidia> lol
<unlock> how can i send a ping-cmd with all network devices
<Naphidia> Hypocrit
<llutz> jiltdil: install cups-pdf    "lpr -P pdf foo.txt"   if your pdf-printer is named "pdf"
<stianhj> physically_fit, right click on the clock, remove from panel, and add it again
<llutz> jiltdil: resulting pdf in ~/PDF
<[TK]D-Fender> Naphidia: VPN can be as at least that is a program which also has kernel dependencies, etc
<jiltdil> llutz: didn't get u
<stianhj> unlock, for i in `seq 1 255`; do ping -c 1 192.168.1.$i; done
<mena> jiltdin!!!!
<Naphidia> no matter i got what i wanted i just apt-get install wordpress
<Naphidia> it works
<mena> jiltdil, can we continue now?plz
<unlock> stianhj: thx :)
<[TK]D-Fender> Naphidia: If you've got a problem installing Apache on your Ubuntu server then I'm sure we'll be able to lend a hand...
<llutz> unlock: ping -b 192.168.0.255
<babu__> how to make the my storage drives to auto load whenver i'm booting
<Naphidia> im running ubuntu in a virtual server
<Jessi_> Hi, um... i'm hacving trouble, can somebody help me?
<bp0> Hello. Ubuntu has stopped mounting my swap partition at startup, what might be wrong?
<physically_fit> stianhj, THANK YOU very much! that solved my problem. thanks again ^_^
<jiltdil> mena: so is there the connection or not?
<Yoinx> Sorry Jessi_, you only get 1 question per day. You just used yours.
<oCean> Yoinx: stop that
<stianhj> what's the 'just ask your question' command?
<mena> jiltdil, which you mean exactlu?
<Jessi_> huh?
<mena> jiltdil, ?
<khrm> bpO gives the ouptput of : fdis -ls and contents of /etc/fstab
<stianhj> Jessi_, he's joking.. ask your question
<oCean> Jessi_: just ignore Yoinx and aks away
<Yoinx> lol
<oCean> Yoinx: don't
<babu__> how to make the my storage drives to auto load whenver i'm booting
<Yoinx> babu, you have to put them in fstab
<ruan> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unlock> llutz: stianhj: i dont mean a broadcast, i mean a ping with wlan-devices, lan-devices, ...
<llutz> babu__: add them to /etc/fstab
<Jessi_> oh lol, i just installed ubuntu for the first time and i'm getting an "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/56089d8f-49a1-4f8a-db0ec87f200d does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" what do i do?
<llutz> unlock: to do what?
<Yoinx> Wow, thats an odd... mount device.
<mena> jiltdil?
<babu__> what's the format...when i browsed,it prompted me to enter the uuid of the drive
<ruan> Jessi_: looks like it failed to find the disk on first boot
<mena> plz i need help !
<mena> anyone free now can help me?
<Jessi_> ruan: ok, so what do i do to fix it?
<oCean> !helpme | mena
<mena> plz
<ubottu> mena: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jiltdil> mena; i helped at my most perhabs somebody may help you
<ruan> Jessi_: i dont really know :S
<ruan> too tired atm
<h00k> !away | ruan|sleep
<ubottu> ruan|sleep: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<khrm> mena: whats the problem? I am juggling many irc I seems to have miss yours?
<babu__> what's the format...when i browsed,it prompted me to enter the uuid of the drive
<Jessi_> I've already reinstalled once, its trying to run along side windows on one hardrive and 2 storage hard drive
<mena> Khm, thanks a lot for your effort
<aroman> hey, can someone help me set up my HP printer? I'm getting this error: "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'."
<mena> Khm, my problem breifly that a few hours someone hacked me i see him which the mous around and the notification icon show that one connect to my desktop now
<[TK]D-Fender> mena: Go look at your desktop sharing and help options under System
<MarconM> how i can to resove this " mutter is running "  my ubuntu desktop 10.10, dont active compiz effect
<mena> Fender, explain?
<abhijeet> is there any command line interface to the sound preference ..  I want to change the output H/w using cie
<abhijeet> cli*
<[TK]D-Fender> mena: Wht is there to explain?  Go into the SYSTEM MENU and look at all of the HELP and SHARING type options.
<[TK]D-Fender> mena: See if you left one enabled some time while looking for help
<donnib> i am trying to do sudo mount -t cifs /myserverip/share /media/share and i get asked for a password but there is no password on the CIFS share, what am i doing wrong ?
<khrm> Well I think to prevent that use a firewall called ufw using it gui frontend. Enabled it and disabled incoming connection to application desktop viewver
<khrm> Well I think to prevent that use a firewall called ufw using it gui frontend. Enabled it and disabled incoming connection to application desktop viewer
<llutz> khrm: mena no, to prevent that, switch those desktop-sharing things OFF
<jccorrea> hi people
<mena> Fender, plz explain what do you mean, i am beginner with ubuntu not professional
<brightspark> mean: click on System, Preferences, Remote Desktop and make sure it is not set to let other access your computer
<mena> fender, i need learn from you
<donnib> any ideas ?
<[TK]D-Fender> mena: Look on your menu bar.  "SYSTEM" <-
<jccorrea> anyone know a app to view the ink level?
<khrm> iilutz how do you suggest to do that? I think blocking all incoming connection to desktop sharing will solve it.
<mena> Fender, okay?
<llutz> khrm: 1st step always is to stop unwanted services
<oCean> ^ so true
<llutz> khrm: hiding them by using iptables shouldn't be the preffered solution
<mena> Fender, what's the next step after System->?
<brightspark> mena: click on System, Preferences, Remote Desktop and make sure it is not set to let other access your computer
<mena> brightsprk, ok i see that uncheck to can other remotly my com
<llutz> khrm: i don't know how that desktop-sharing works (i never used it) but it should have an option to disable it (if it isn't heavily broken)
<mena> but i need see whos connect to my con afew hours
<mena> ?
<mena> brightspark, i need to see by log file viewer whos connct to my com afew hourse
<mena> ?
<khrm> llutz I too haven't used it only ssh. Ubuntu shouldn't have it by default.
<brightspark> mena: I don't know forensics well.  give me a few minutes and I'll get back to you
<mena> brightspark, okay Good, i wait you
<donnib> anyone can tell me how to mount an cifs share without credentials ?
<offsense> anyone knows why i cant do snmpwalk, it always say Timeout: No response....
<jrib> !samba | donnib
<ubottu> donnib: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<trism> mena: vino doesn't log connections (there is a bug for adding that feature), although there may be something in ~/.cache/notify-osd.log since it usually sends a notification when someone connects
<cheche> offsense: possibly the port is closed
<Guest98090> Hey, my cronjob isn't working.  I did crontab -e, it brought me to a page with a single comment
<offsense> cheche: how do we open the port
<Guest98090> I added this comment:  * * * * *  /bin/echo "kangaroo" >> /home/sean/kangaroo
<Guest98090> It does not update the file
<mena> trism, okay can you explain steps to help me
<Guest98090> what gives?
<cheche> offsense: ? what are you trying to do?
<donnib> what does mount error(13) Permission denied mean besides Permission denied, can i get mount to log verbose ?
<cannonball> donnib: there's probably a more verbose or explicit message in the logs of the nfs server.
<offsense> cheche: i try to install cacti on my box, but it cant install new site, i suspect it might be a problem with my snmp
<donnib> cannonball: how do i get to that ?
<mena> trism, i see the mouse around as someone take with my mouse
<Gledders> Hi everyone
<trism> mena: type: gedit ~/.cache/notify-osd.log and look for a message that looks like "Someone has connected to this computer", I believe it gives the name of the system or possibly the ip, though it has been a while since I used vino
<Guest98090> Did you guys see my message?
<cheche> offsense: is ubuntu running on the machine that you trying to monitor?
<trism> mena: is the person still connected? the notification area icon tells you who is connected if you click on it (may need to enable that in System/Preferences/Remote Desktop)
<offsense> its a router that i try to monitor
<mena> trism. no one connct noe because i shutdown  my com from afew min
<cheche> offsense: say that you want to monitor 192.168.1.1. "telnet 192.168.1.1 161" see if that replies
<brightspark> mena: it looks like that information isn't logged.  you could try typing "last" in the terminal.  Are there any names you don't recognise on that list?
<mena> Trism, ago i chcked this option that can any one to connect remotly to my com but after this accident i unchecked
<mena> brightspark, plz gine me the command plz?
<mena> brightspark, give me the command olz?
<mcdry84> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<brightspark> click applications, accessories, terminal
<brightspark> mena: ^
<sje46> Hey, you guys missed my question
<W4RH4WK> hello, i got problems with syslinux, i formated a usb stick with bootable partition, formated the partition with mkdosfs and used syslinux to setup the bootloader.... everything seams work right. i put the standard debian netinstall kernel and initrd on the partition and booted the usb stick --> isolinux.bin missing or corrupt, but syslinux doesn't put a isolinux.bin file on the usb stick (syslinux.cfg is there and got the correct con
<W4RH4WK> tant to boot the kernel)
<sje46> * * * * *  /bin/echo "kangaroo" >> /home/sean/kangaroo
<brightspark> mena: then type in the word last
<sje46> what's wrong with that crontab?
<offsense> cheche: yup, iso.... keep looping
<jpds> sje46: First one should be */1 ?
<mena> brightspark, i type last in terminal, after that ?
<cheche> offsense: is open?
<TerribleTech> Anyone using Crunchbang (#!)
<sje46> jpds: I was told by someone that you're supposed to use just *
<brightspark> mena: press enter
<offsense> cheche: what do u mean by open?
<Arachon> Erm... my network-manager.conf seems to have disappeared...
<cheche> offsense: to ge snmp working you need that port open on the router
<mena> brightspark, okay i do it
<sje46> jpds: I changed it though, lets see if it works
<brightspark> are there any usernames in the left-hand column you don't recognise?
<brightspark> mena:^
<sje46> oh, it does
<W4RH4WK> anyone got idea with my syslinux problem, where syslinux doesn't create a isolinux.bin file but requires it when booting
<mena> brightspark, no just i see my name and "root"
<sje46> jpds: thanks for answering my dumb question!
<offsense> yes it is, i can login into it
<mena> brightspark, the resulte is mena     pts/0        :0.0             Mon Mar 14 21:39   still logged in
<mena> mena     tty7         :0               Mon Mar 14 21:11   still logged in
<mena> reboot   system boot  2.6.32-29-generi Mon Mar 14 21:11 - 21:43  (00:32)
<mena> mena     pts/0        :0.0             Mon Mar 14 20:43 - down   (00:24)
<mena> mena     pts/0        :0.0             Mon Mar 14 20:37 - 20:43  (00:05)
<mena> mena     pts/0        :0.0             Mon Mar 14 20:36 - 20:37  (00:01)
<FloodBot2> mena: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brightspark> mena: Okay.  The information for which you are looking is not stored by remote desktop.  I'm sorry, but it looks like you won't be able to find out who was on your machine.
<madsj> hi; pm-hibernate doesn't work in my system; it gives me an error message (didn't note it down, unfortunately), and the only choice for me is to power it off ungently; I use ubuntu 10.10 after having upgraded from 10.04 a few days ago
<mena> brightspark, noo why we can't?
<baddy> hio
<mena> brightspark , i need to know whos this person
<brightspark> mena:  do you know what this person did while on your computer?
<mena> brightspark, i need to know how did him can to connect my pc, isee him when he walk with my mouse
<baddy> i installed ubuntu with the grub boot mgr, but i also got windows 7, i just formatted windows 7 to install a fresh windows 7 on the same partition, but it wont install a fresh copy because it says can't make new partition, can someone help??
<th0r> mena: I came in late so this may not help. All logins should be in /var/log/messages....the IP at least
<w00tWins> good day ubuntu! quck question: i have a external hd thats ntfs (wd) and it connected and when i tried to add one of its folders to rhythmbox and then the external drive ejected...how do i get it to mount again?
<jethrot> Please test out this editor and send me any bug reports (be descriptive!) http://sourceforge.net/projects/fed/files/
<llutz> jethrot: stop linkspamming here
<mena> brightspark, i show the mouse walk to open System->Performance->remot desktop
<joeabbey> Hello, I'm runinnig Ubunutu 10.10 on a BeagleBoard xM
<joeabbey> How do I get it to only boot to console mode?
<mena> brightspark, i show hime open this window only
<joeabbey> Let's try that again
<Pici> jethrot: This is a support channel, please do not advertise here.
<Pici> !guidelines > jethrot
<ubottu> jethrot, please see my private message
<MileHiDave> greetings.. I have 2 sata hd's with ubuntu and xp, ubuntu hd is first in bios boot order.. any links/tips to get a dual boot going?
<joeabbey> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 :)
<hylian> my whole computer locks up upon playing a video, any video, although all my video's are in flv format. even locks up with mplayer from console. no ctrl-alt-f1 action, no alt-f4, no ctrl-alt-del... i can move the mouse, but can't click on anything...
<llutz> joeabbey: add "text" to grubs boot options
<makmanalp> hello, i'm trying to get the 3m microtouch touchscreen to work and i hit the bug described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mutouch/+bug/533502 . The end states that the bug is fixed in 11.04, does that mean that there is no way to use it in, say, 10.10?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 533502 in xserver-xorg-input-mutouch (Ubuntu) "Cannot install package" [Undecided,Fix released]
<joeabbey> llutz: I _think_ the beagle board is using uboot
<brightspark> mena: If that is all he did, I don't think there will be enough information to find him.
<jethrot> Pici how do I get my editor into an ubuntu distro??
<joeabbey> llutz: Do you know if text will work similarly for that bootloarder?
<hylian> makmanalp, let me take a look and see.
<makmanalp> hylian: thank you
<llutz> joeabbey: i don't know
<brightspark> th0r: does that file show remote desktop logins?
<joeabbey> llutz: thanks any way :)
<th0r> brightspark: that should show all login attempts. I used to use it to block IP blocks using iptables
<th0r> brightspark: then I found that using non-standard ports pretty much eliminates hack attempts.....no need to block IPs
<mena> brightspark, what did you mean?
<Pici> jethrot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu -- although you'll probably want to package it into a PPA in the meantime.
<Andorin> Isn't there a command line tool that opens a window showing whether your webcam is working?
<th0r> brightspark: course....haven't played much with such things in years...ubuntu might have eliminated that so it wouldn't confuse new users <smile>
<hylian> makmanalp, it looks like fixing your problem in 10.10's version of xserver would create another problem. I think they are working on this, but then again perhaps they aren't because it will be available in 11.04. i would think they will get around to, eventually....
<xhabeli> hi
<xhabeli> hi _eclark
<ferkku> hi everyone
<jethrot> Pici what is a PPA
<brightspark> th0r: thanks a bunch.  mena  claims he had someone else remote desktop into his computer.  He wants to find out who it was.
<Ranjan> hello every body can any body can help me in finding uuid of my hard disk I can see two different values for this one is by executing "sudo blkid" and other is by reinstalling  uswsusp please help me figure out the correct value for uuid for my swap partision
<Pici> jethrot: A personal package archive.  It lets users install software that isn't in the repos easily.  See https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA for more info.
<hylian> does anyone have a better answer to makmanalp's question?
<th0r> brightspark: well, if it was a remote access the IP should be in that log. Course, it is always possible to go through a proxy and hide your actual ip
<W4RH4WK> anyone got idea with my syslinux problem, where syslinux doesn't create a isolinux.bin file but requires it when booting
<yuzodo> jethrot, see my PM
<hylian> why would playing a video, in flv format, in totem or mplayer lock up the whole machine?
<MileHiDave> hylian: cuz you were watching pron and that is naughty? j/k
<hylian> MileHiDave, pron?
<MileHiDave> hylian: aka porn
<mena> brightspark : Are you her?
<hylian> MileHiDave, i was watching pod's youth of the nation, but it did the same thing on another flv video
<leftiness> I expect this will solve my fglrx/catalyst problems,  but I'm uncertain how to use it: (http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=33460).
<MileHiDave> hylian: do all flv lock you up?
<hylian> MileHiDave, all video's do. an avi did it too.
<brightspark> mena: I'm here.  As per th0r, you may be able to find the IP address of the intruder by opening the terminal and typing more /var/log/messages
<aboutaboy> need help deciphering why my pptp-server connection fails ... syslog dump (minified) here http://paste.ubuntu.com/580267/
<hylian> i gotta reboot, see y'all later :)
<MileHiDave> later
<BluesKaj> hylian,  try vlc, totem and mplayer have probs lately
<mena> brightspark, i wrot it and i can't understand the resolute
<MileHiDave> greetings.. I have 2 sata hd's with ubuntu and xp, ubuntu hd is first in bios boot order.. any links/tips to get a dual boot going?
<W43372> How do i purge all the data for desktop drapes? somehow the wrong folder of pictures got added into it and now I've got a bajillion little icons getting turned into my wallpaper
<jethrot> Pici: how do I get something listed on USC?
<leftiness> MileHiDave: It's for Arch, but I've always found their documentation helpful: (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Windows_and_Arch_Dual_Boot)
<th0r> mena: you don't have to understand it all.....just look for login attempts. They should show the IP from which it came, the username, and the date time
<W43372> How do i purge all the data for desktop drapes? somehow the wrong folder of pictures got added into it and now I've got a bajillion little icons getting turned into my wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> MileHiDave: boot to ubuntu and run: sudo apt-get -y install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<dagon666> W43372: look for hidden directory in your homedir, something like .drapes
<MileHiDave> ActionParsnip: thanks! doing that now
<mena> th0r: i see more and more line which line specific i see?
<W43372> dagon666: Werd, dude. Thanks.
<Alex__> Who can help me with evolution?
<MileHiDave> ActionParsnip: rebooting.. brb
<ActionParsnip> MileHiDave: personally i'd have installed both OSs to the same drive then made an NTFS partition occupying all of the second drive for both OSs to use for user data
<jccorrea> anyone test escputil and its work ?
<mattbd> mena: Are yo trying to examine a log file of some kind? If so, using grep to filter out what you need should be very helpful
<jccorrea> i'm trying to retrive ink level for a epson but for whine...doesn'r work
<leftiness> Is someone able to explain how to implement this solution? (http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24667#c24)
<dotlegend> how can i give access to my secondary drive over the network to everyone?
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 24667 in -unknown "On ATI Radeon HD 5xxx (and probably 6xxx) all source-based games flicker and can't render some objects and NPCs" [Normal,New]
<cptmorgan> running 8.04 and i need to replicate an installed system. I've always done this with rsync. Everything boots up correctly on a fresh drive with identical partition table and filesystems but when booting the first time it complains about /var/run and /var/lock (varrun,varlock) and cannot start networking because of this. A reboot fixes this problem. Is there a reason this happens or a way to restore these filesystems so this doesn't happen
<mena> mattbd: can you show me steps to do this plz?
<dotlegend> currently it gives an error not accessible when connecting over the lan
<dotlegend> network access is denied
<ActionParsnip> dotlegend: you can use samba or more securely, sshfs
<mattbd> mena:OK, what log file are you wanting to look at and what do you want to get from it?
<llutz> cptmorgan: you shouldn't backup pid-/lockfiles
<themis> hi how can i join french ubuntu server with gnome X chat
<hilarie> Halp... ubuntu feel's that my HPDV7 Wireless indicator light needs to flash upon network activity(in windows it is orange or green for on off of the wifi, here in ubuntu it's solid orange, with blue flashes for network activity
<aladoinsano> Does (X)ubuntu have ntive support for 802.11n? Im running Xubuntu 10.10 and im pretty sure it connect with 802.11g since the speed is a lot slower than in Windows
<iceroot> themis: /join #ubuntu-fr
<iceroot> aladoinsano: yes it has
<dotlegend> actionparsnip: i setup samba, and made it visible and writable and for everyone still says access is denied
<genii-around> themis: Or, if you are in Quebec, /join #ubuntu-qc
<ActionParsnip> !fr | themis
<ubottu> themis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iceroot> aladoinsano: its depening on your wifi-driver
<dagon666> Im having problems with my printer shared via samba. After I restart my machine people no longer can print to it via samba, when I restart samba everything goes back to normal, how to fix this ? Before restarting samba I see such messages http://pastie.org/1671577 in the samba log for the failed printing attempts
<cptmorgan> llutz: im backing up a system thats in a livecd and not running. the system was powered off... shouldnt those file be gone?
<mena> mathbd : i wrot this command "more /var/log/messages" to find whos connect to my com
<llutz> cptmorgan: oops, yes they should
<aladoinsano> iceroot: ok, is there anyway i can check if it connects with the N standard?
<iceroot> aladoinsano: iwconfig should show you
<cptmorgan> llutz: i boot into a livecd and mount the filesystem and back them up with rsync appropriately. I then on the new system create the partition table and filesystems and rsync the data back over and install grub.
<mattbd> mena: First of all, I would use less rather than more, it's a better version of the same thing
<ActionParsnip> dotlegend: run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER  and you can authenticate as your user
<iceroot> mena: just use "w" to see who is connected
<mattbd> mena: However, you really want to filter out what you want first before you look at it
<mattbd> mena: I would use something like cat /var/log/messages | grep phrasetofind | less
<rojikku> Question..I installed compiz fusion and enabled the rain effect...And it worked fine..Nooot sure what I did but now when I try it the screen gets sorta blurry and there are no rain drops 0.o
<cptmorgan> llutz: interesting enough i dont see varun or varlock mounted...
<mena> mathd : then which command can i type in terminal plz?
<aladoinsano> iceroot: yes it says "IEEE 802.11abg" thats what i suspected. ok i will try to see if i can find a driver for my card
<cptmorgan> llutz: on the system ive backed up i do
<W43372> dagon666: I has no .drapes in my homefolder
<mattbd> mena: What you need to do is get the contents of the file via vat, pipe it into grep to search for what you want, then pipe the result into less
<dagon666> W43372: find -name *drapes*. I see the configuration in .gnome2/drapes.xml
<mattbd> mena: So, something like cat /var/log/messages | grep phrase_you_are_looking_for | less should do what you want
<MileHiDave> ActionParsnip: woo hoo.. thanks man.. worked like a champ
<mena> matbd : i am sad to say i can't uberstant you mean. plz explain
<MileHiDave> ActionParsnip: now if you know of a way to use vbox to run my windows hd while booted to ubuntu, lots O booze would be showered on ya hehehe
<W43372> dagon666: You know, I assumed it would have been stashed in that folder. I need to learn to check one more place before i bug people :P
<mattbd> mena: You need to find a word that occurs in the file that is relevant to what you want, and use grep to search for that
<judgen> llutz: Nope a dd did not fix the issue...
<mena> matbd : yes i do it and this liks shows this "http://paste.ubuntu.com/580275/"
<judgen> llutz: Maybe the disks are all about to die or something. But it seems odd, as they are new and from different manufacturers.
<mena> matbd : i need to find who connect to my com today remotly
<stillunknown1> hi. where ubuntu`s apt-get save downloaded packages?
<mattbd> mena: OK, I think you're probably looking in the wrong log in the first place
<rojikku> stillunknown1: In your home folder, I THINK...not sure. Google has it if nobody here does...
<lotuspsychje> any1 know a good package for autofill webforms?
<mena> matbd: ooh can you help me to solve it?
<iceroot> mena: as i told you just press "w" on the terminal, then you see how is connected at the moment, use "last" to see how was connected
<iceroot> who
<BluesKaj> stillunknown1,  downloaded and installed or just downloaded?
<stillunknown1> rojikku: fail
<stillunknown1> BluesKaj: just
<cosmo> I tried bookmarks in nautilus and it tries to add the whole drive, I have video, audio and documents stored in folders on other drives in categories and sub-categories in win 7 I could just add them to library folders in explorer without having to copy them to the main drive this made accessing them convenient and I was hoping to do the same in ubuntu but not sure how (would like to have links to them in the home folder where it already has cat
<cosmo> egories like documents, music, video, etc.) any ideas or suggestions?
<GOMI> how much processes is normal for ubuntu to have ?
<mattbd> mena: I know where it is in Arch, but it's not there in Ubuntu. Let me have a brief look on Google...
<ionut> anyone knows a good web scrapper ?
<mattbd> ionut:How about the LWP module in Perl?
<mena> mathd, i wait you thanks for your effort
<dustin> SPECIAL THANKS TO DASKREECH/TAIGA FOR HELPING SETUP MY FIRST MUD SERVER THANK YOU ALL ALSO THANKS BRIGHTSPARK TOO
<emilos> question: i have a 1tb external that was mounted fine and then when i tried to read from it it disappeared from the desktop, its still recognized in disk manager but i dont know how to get it to show up and again and be usable...its ntfs
<EvilPhoenix> dustin:  all-caps arent appreciated here.
<dustin> sorry evil
<noahcampbell> Why is /sbin/runuser not part of ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> What's the polite way to tell apt-get to go with either "no config" or "local only" for postfix programmatically?
<ionut> mattbd: any application existent ?
<judgen> i am going to cry soon... three new disks and all faulty.
<llutz> judgen: checked cables?
<frxstrem> how can I restore the Applications menu back to the default?
<judgen> llutz: yup several different ones.
<mattbd> ionut:Not that I know of, but LWP::Simple is VERY easy - just enter something like what I've put at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580281/
<mena> mattbd : i see this like "USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<mena> "
<judgen> llutz: but i have one more that is still in it's plastic so i will try that cable too.
<panfist> i have been using 10.04 lts as a dev workstation for a while but i just got some new hardware and i'm not sure what version to install. 10.04 has been working for me, but 10.10 is nice, BUT i really really don't like natty narwhal so far
<panfist> basically i was wondering if when natty narwhal finally comes if it will be possible to use a more familiar desktop enviornment
<W43372> how do i put the trash bin back on the bottom panel if I wasn't paying attention and removed it?
<mattbd> mena:Is that the output from the who command?
<emilos> alright, can someone help a noob restart nautilus then?
<tsimpson> mattbd: from 'w', not 'who'
<mena> mattbd : i wrot "w" in termainal and the resolute is USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<mena> .
<ionut> what is the problem ?
<mena> UUSER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<mena> mena     tty7     :0               21:11    1:15m  3:13   0.13s gnome-session
<mena> mena     pts/0    :0.0             22:26    0.00s  0.17s  0.00s w
<FloodBot2> mena: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ionut> ionut@ionut:~$ aptitude update
<ionut> The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages:
<ionut>  * aptitude
<ionut>  * aptitude-gtk
<FloodBot2> ionut: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ionut> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<W43372> how do i put the trash bin back on the bottom panel if I wasn't paying attention and removed it?
<Hedgehog456> The Workspace Switcher isn't working anymore.
<mattbd> mena:OK, looks like no-one but you is logged in at present
<mena> mattbd : i ask about 4 hours age
<mena> mattbd : not present
<tsimpson> mena: see the output of "last"
<mattbd> mena: Was that by SSH?
<mena> mattbd : see "http://paste.ubuntu.com/580284/"
<Hedgehog456> i've fixed it
<kowal> exit
<fenix_> server #g5021
<joshmclvl1> W43372: my first guess would be try using gconf-editor to add it back in, but that's using a chainsaw to cut toast ^_^; open gconf-editor, then go to apps/nautilus/desktop and click on make trash icon visible.
<stillunknown1> mena: gtfo
<mena> stilunknown1: what're you mean plz?
<mattbd> mena: That's from your /var/log/messages?
<aladoinsano> How do i fin
<mena> matbd: command plz?
<aladoinsano> How do i find the model/make of my wireless nic in ubuntu?
<mattbd> mena: What I mean is, is what you've pasted the contents of the file called /var/log/messages
<W43372> joshmclvl1 how do?
<aladoinsano> Or the name of the driver for it
<tsimpson> mena: than no one bug you has logged in since the 5th
<tsimpson> mattbd: it's the output of "last"
<joshmclvl1> W43372: press alt + F2, type in gconf-editor , and then follow the previous instructions (they're 'folders' you need to expand). gconf is comparable (but nowhere near as bad as) the windows registry.
<ohzie> Is there a linux utility that may allow me to open up an ntrestore file from windows server 2003?
<joshmclvl1> W43372: the folders were app/nautilus/desktop , and then check the box for 'show trash can' or the like.
<MileHiDave> brb
<mena> tsimpson : what're you mean? isant one connect to me
<papna__> Is there an easy way to get chmod to make group/other permissions match you? i.e., 644 - > 666, 770 -> 777
<papna__> Oops, sorry.
<mattbd> mena: Are you running an SSH server on your computer? Is that how someone else connected to your computer?
<mena> mattbd : exlain to me plz
<hylian> hey guys, i ssh'ed to a unix machine via ctrl-f3-alt and then ssh me@place.org, anywayz, that stopped functioning for some reason, how do i kill an app in a terminal setting via console like that?
<mena> mattbd :explain
<fenix_> server rus.net.org
<mattbd> mena: You said that someone else logged into your computer?
<fenix_> rusnet.org.ru
<W43372> joshmclvl1 how long does it take to show back up
<tsimpson> mena: unless you installed some software to allow others to access your system over the network/internet, then the only way people can login by sitting at the computer
<genii-around> fenix_:  /server wherever
<mena> mathbd : ya i see him iam sure
<stillunknown1> mena: get the f.. off from here. you're typing bullshit. you need a doctor
<joshmclvl1> W43372: If it's not there it might have moved somewhere unseeable on the desktop; try right clicking and realigning/sorting icons
<mattbd> mena: If someone else logged in remotely, SSH or Telnet are the most likely ways for someone to do that
<tsimpson> !guidelines | stillunknown1
<ubottu> stillunknown1: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mena> stillunknow1 :thanks for your opinion
<mattbd> mena: But to do so, the computer would need to be running an SSH or Telnet server, and the port would need to be open so it could connect
<mattbd> mena: You can tell if the SSH daemon is running with the command ps aux | grep sshd - it should then say if an ssh server is running
<MileHiDave> ActionParsnip: now if you know of a way to use vbox to run my windows hd while booted to ubuntu, lots O booze would be showered on ya hehehe
<mena> mattbd : mena      3380  0.0  0.0   7628   924 pts/0    S+   22:41   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<mattbd> mena: Is that the only line?
<mena> mattbd : yes
<mena> mathbd : the only line
<mattbd> mena: Then sshd isn't running
<rupert_millard> Hi. First time ever on IRC! On my new laptop, I am getting an intermittent kernel panic within about a minute of powering up. I installed "linux-crashdump" so I can give the developers a proper bug report, but although it seems to dump a load of data on the panic, I can't find it anywhere when I boot up. So I've got two problems - what (is/am I doing) wrong with linux-crashdump, and how do I give the best bug report to the devs?
<mattbd> mena:I would also run ps aux | grep telnetd to check if the telnet daemon is installed
<mena> mattbd : that's mean no one connect to my com never
<mattbd> mena:That means no-one can connect via SSH
<ZenMasta> I need help with a cron job. I was copying this script to backup mysql and one of the lines is "ROTATE = 8" so I guess it only keeps 8 backups. When I run the script I get this error ./mysqlbackup.sh: 10: ROTATE: not found
<mena> mena      3387  0.0  0.0   7628   928 pts/0    S+   22:43   0:00 grep --color=auto telnetd
<emilos> can someone please tell my why my external drive will not mount :(
<mena> mattbd : mena      3387  0.0  0.0   7628   928 pts/0    S+   22:43   0:00 grep --color=auto telnetd
<llutz> ZenMasta: no spaces ROTATE=8
<emilos> it mounted perfectly once then disappeared
<mattbd> mena: OK, so telnetd isn't running either
<EnginA> auditd is running, I'm adding rules with autditctl, and they are being listed with 'auditctl -l', but actions are not logged. any idea ?
<tsimpson> mena: from the information you have given, no one, other than your account, has logged in to your system
<mattbd> mena: That means that to log in someone would have to be physically at your computer
<emilos> and nothing i try works, ubuntu says its already mounted but i cant see it ; only in disk utility
<mattbd> mena: If neither Telnet nor SSH are running, that's the only way someone is likely to gain access
<mena> mattbd : such as ?
<ubuntu__> Hey, everyone! I'm trying to set up a dual-boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.10 BUT .. I can not create a new partition since it would be the 5th primary one. What can I do ?
<llutz> mattbd: nope, there are vnc, rdp, desktop-sharing
<trism> tsimpson,mattbd: mena's problem was with VNC (Gnome Remote Desktop specifically), but since vino doesn't log connections yet, probably out of luck (although I still think ~/.cache/notify-osd.log may have something)
<ZenMasta> ubuntu__ install inside of windows using wubi or use virtual box
<mena> trism : command plz?
<mattbd> trism: Oops, forgot VNC
<tsimpson> mena: did you install a VNC server?
<Jeruvy> ubuntu__: make the fifth partition extended.
<meLon> I have multiple pc's on a LAN.  They all have their own hostnames.  Is there a way to reference these machines by their hostnames?  I think I've done it before.  Is it NetBios? O_o
<ubuntu__> Jeruvy: how ? When I click New, it throws an error and doesn't allow to continue ..
<mena> tsimson : which VNC this?
<trism> mena: gedit ~/.cache/notify-osd.log and look for lines that have the subject "Someone is controlling your desktop" or something like that...may not be logged but it was when I used it
<llutz> mena: /etc/hosts or better use a dns-server
<Jeruvy> ubuntu__: you need to remove the 4th primary partition, then create the extended..then recreate the primary
<tsimpson> mena something to share your desktop over the network or internet
<mattbd> mena:VNC is similar to Windows Remote Desktop, but is cross-platform
<mena> i don't know but i have teamviewer
<ubuntu__> Jeruvy: oh, my .. well, that's somehow clear but the thing is .. I don't have a backup drive for my main Windows partition ( I don't want to mess with Recovery and Tools ).
<Jeruvy> ubuntu__: that may be a show stopper.
<mena> mattbd : how can i know if my com has VNC ther or no?
<rvn> i popped in a usb flash drive with live ubuntu 10.10 (from the installer iso) to install onto my main box, and it doesn't recognize my network card - i've got a p43-es3g by gigabyte.. typically i find ubuntu has the drivers for all common wired and wireless interfaces, but i also have a wmp54g linksys pci card and it doesn't even see that!
<rvn> any idea?
<rvn> (i stated motherboard because it's an onboard netcard)
<magicianlord> Good day, sirs.
<ubuntu__> Jeruvy: ok, thank you - I'll see what I can do.
<ubuntu__> exit
<Jinxed--> Does anyone know why something would run find in shell but segfaults when it is run with crontab or rc.local?
<rvn> Jinxed--: it hates you
<mena> mattbd : i have teamviewer here in my com but how can i know if my com has VNC or not?
<guntbert> rvn: don't make stupid comments
<mattbd> mena: What I just read suggests that teamviewer isn't a VNC client, but is something similar
<Jinxed--> rvn, seems the most likely explanation at this point... i have been working on this for about 8 hours
<guntbert> Jinxed--: might be a question of search paths or environment settings
<rvn> Jinxed--: what kind of "something" is it anywho
<rvn> Jinxed--:  a script, a program..?
<mattbd> mena:Also, Wikipedia suggests that it's not very secure
<mena> mattbd : www.teamviewer.com
<rvn> i popped in a usb flash drive with live ubuntu 10.10 (from the installer iso) to install onto my main box, and it doesn't recognize my network card - i've got a p43-es3g by gigabyte.. typically i find ubuntu has the drivers for all common wired and wireless interfaces, but i also have a wmp54g linksys pci card and it doesn't even see that!
<rvn> any idea?
<rvn> (repeating question due to apparent netsplit while i asked first)
<Jinxed--> guntbert, I thought so too especially since it would segfault when I ran it with env -
<mena> mattbad : okay
<birrbert> good evening. I would like to do some port forwarding on my Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Server. I'd like to forward port 6112 to 6119 to computer with LAN IP 192.168.2.50. how can I do that?
<Jinxed--> guntbert, rvn but I manually set the $PATH and $TERM in my script now and it still segfaults
<th0r> birrbert: iptables
<mena> mattbd : now how can i know is ther VNC in computer or not?
<mattbd> mena: TBH, I doubt very many people will have used that because there are so many free alternatives in the Ubuntu repositories
<birrbert> th0r, OK, but could you please give me an example?
<rvn> clearly nobody has the vaguest clue how to help me
<Jeruvy> birrbert: http://portforward.com/
<magicianlord> rvn: clearly
<rvn> i guess i'll just wipe my windows install and hope ubuntu doesn't fuck me over
<rvn> -_-
<kaiowas> hello
<Jinxed--> rvn it is a script that calls a program
<mattbd> mena: VNC is one way to connect to someone's desktop remotely, this Teamviewer appears to be an application that does the same thing
<birrbert> Jeruvy, that site is only for router, isn't it?
<emilos> how do i reset the fstab file?
<birrbert> th0r, I tried this:
<birrbert> iptables -A FORWARD -s 0/0 -i eth0 -d 192.168.2.50 -o br0 -p TCP --sport 48154 --dport 48154 -j ACCEPT
<Ddorda> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ShaunR> is there a group install option for apt? simular to yum's?  I would like to install the x window system with gnone.
<birrbert> for my torrent download. but it's not working
<mattbd> mena: However, the Ubuntu repositories already have a number of other apps that do the same thing
<queso> Does aptitude honor the order of the packages you specify?  e.g., sudo aptitude install package1 package2
<Jeruvy> birrbert: as far as I know.
<mattbd> ShaunR:There are metapackages that will pull in a load of other dependencies, is that the kind of thing you're after?
<Zelozelos> whats the ubuntu coders room #?
<ShaunR> Mattdb: dont know, with centos/yum i can simple do `yum groupinstall "Gnome Desktop Enviorment"`
<birrbert> so I tried to setup port forward for torrent dl, but I also tried for port 6112-6119. could anybody please tell me what am I doing wrong?
<mena> mattbd: is there another way to find if someone coonect desktop remotly to my computer
<ShaunR> and it will install all the packages needed for it
<rcmaehl> HAPPY PI DAY #ubuntu :D now is there anyway to make my computer run espeak "Happy PI Day" every march 14?
<kaiowas> i just installed ubuntu for the first time... so im just wondering, is it the ubuntu website i check out for tips or are there any other good webpage?
<lahwran> scp [user@host:directory/] . -r << gives me "-r: No such file or directory" - it says it understands -r, but it won't work ..
<Jinxed--> Zelozelos, maybe you want #ubuntu-kernel
<mattbd> ShaunR: Yes, it's just a matter of finding the appropriate metapackage. For instance, kubuntu-desktop to install the Kubuntu desktop
<ShaunR> so i do what, apt-get install kubuntu-destop?
<mattbd> mena: If you're using Teamviewer, that seems the mo
<mattbd> mena: If you're using Teamviewer, that seems the most likely place to start
<Zelozelos> Jinxed--, dts im looking for help with gwinwrap n getting it to play video again. it seems the prob is with the -wid option
<panfist> wc
<mena> mattbd : may be i will not use it again
<mattbd> mena: I'm not familiar with it so I can only suggest looking closely at the application to find out if it logs connections
<Jinxed--> Zelozelos, I'm no help to you there
<mattbd> ShaunR: Basically, yes, just need to use sudo as well
<mena> matbad  i have another problem with log file viewer that has error "The file is not a regular file or is not a text file."
<adsfasdfa> how can i fill up a drive really quickly, dd is too slow
<mattbd> mena: What command did you run to generate that error?
<mena> mattbd : System-> administration> log file Viewer
<mattbd> mena: And what log file was it?
<hylian> how do i set ubuntu to boot verbose instead of graphical, i want to see those messages....?
<mena> mattbd : what?
<guntbert> hylian: add     noquiet nosplash        to the boot line
<larious> anyone in the room, I have ssh that I operate with putty and I believe that I can operate the graphical environment, I need to learn more about vnc, can someone tell me if I disconnect my server will it be continue working when I am offline ( Something Like RDP)
<lojack> Hello all.  Can anyone offer any hints for preventing swap partition from being automatically mounted at boot???  Running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<lucubrate> --help-all
<ZenMasta> I need help with a cron job. I was copying this script to backup mysql and one of the lines is "ROTATE = 8" When I run the script I get this error ./mysqlbackup.sh: 10: ROTATE: not found
<mattbd> mena: What log file were you using the log file viewer to look at? They're listed on the left
<llutz> lojack: remove it from /etc/fstab. but why would one want tthat?
<chipnt> hi everyone. Im not root. how can i see in ssh (putty) what the domain name assigned to my ssh user using apache.
<hylian> guntbert, i can do that! thanks!
<llutz> ZenMasta: no spaces ROTATE=8
<lojack> Adding noswap as boot parameter to grub doesn't work.
<larious> anyone in the room, I have ssh that I operate with putty and I believe that I can operate the graphical environment, I need to learn more about vnc, can someone tell me if I disconnect my server will it be continue working when I am offline ( Something Like RDP)
<chipnt> *what domain name
<larious> anyone in the room, I have ssh that I operate with putty and I believe that I can operate the graphical environment, I need to learn more about vnc, can someone tell me if I disconnect my server will it be continue working when I am offline ( Something Like RDP)
<ZenMasta> llutz thanks! :)
<mena> matbd : all of them have the same error
<mattbd> chipnt: I think hostname -f should do it - works on my Debian home server with an FQDN
<lojack> llutz: I'm building a liveCD so fstab us being built on the fly -- so to speak.
<larious> anyone in the room, I have ssh that I operate with putty and I believe that I can operate the graphical environment, I need to learn more about vnc, can someone tell me if I disconnect my server will it be continue working when I am offline ( Something Like RDP)
<th0r> larious: I was going to answer, but 30 seconds isn't enough time
<chipnt> MattB: it show me the username inolam-web wich is the root name install
<chipnt> it doesnt
<chipnt> :)
<larious> th0r: just need a hint
<Jinxed-> Why would a script work fine when run in terminal but segfault when run with rc.local or crontab?
<mattbd> mena: That suggests to me that there's something wrong with the application, not the log files
<larious> th0r: a hint can help me
<hylian> exit
<larious> anyone in the room, I have ssh that I operate with putty and I believe that I can operate the graphical environment, I need to learn more about vnc, can someone tell me if I disconnect my server will it be continue working when I am offline ( Something Like RDP)
<Jinxed-> and more importantly how to i get a script to run with root at startup
<joshmclvl1> larious: a hint would be 'gnu screen' ;)
<guntbert> larious: stop repeating!
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings everyone, does anyone know when the next version of ubuntu is out please? i really dislike the unity dock tab that is always present in 10.10
<RubenAlonzo> the one on the left
<larious> joshmc1vl1: So tell me can it work like RDP ?
<shlm> hello
<shlm> there
<mattbd> chipnt: OK, can you view /etc/hosts at all?
<shlm> how to identify :   => There are 2 zombie processes.
<larious> anyone in the room, I have ssh that I operate with putty and I believe that I can operate the graphical environment, I need to learn more about vnc, can someone tell me if I disconnect my server will it be continue working when I am offline ( Something Like RDP)
<root__> slm
<guntbert> shlm: don't worry about zombie processes, they don't use any ressources
<shlm> how to identify :  supposedly of ubuntu :   => There are 2 zombie processes.
<llutz> !repeat| larious
<ubottu> larious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<andruHA1123> i anyone know how i can check this: "•	Make a list of all the services and daemons that are started up when your system has booted."
<shlm> i have to worry about
<joshmclvl1> larious: I haven't really used rdp =s but it's a fake-terminal program you can use to start a program and 'detach' it and then close your connection, then when you reconnect you can 'reattach' it to get back to your session
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<joshmclvl1> larious: 'it' being 'screen'
<larious> you are right
<larious> and that is ok thanks Good night
<joshmclvl1> larious: ok! take care!
<shlm> of course i have to worry about it , i need to correct the solution on how to remove that supposedly of ubuntu zombie processes, not want any bypass solution
<mena> matbd : Are you here?
<mattbd> mena:Yes
<guntbert> shlm: they are no problem at all
<shlm> what's that ? why it that error ? what's going wrong on my system ?
<mena> mattbd : are you see my problem?
<andruHA1123> how do i list all the services and daemons that are started up when the system has booted?
<Jasonn> andruHA1123: top
<llutz> shlm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<shlm> of course it should an error, why my other sytem don't have that error ? & why  i got that error on my system ?
<Yoinx> shlm, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Zombie_process
<genii-around> andruHA1123: initctl list          also
<andruHA1123> genii-around, ty, thats what i was looking for
<mattbd> mena:Yes, and I would suggest that it's more likely to be a problem with the log file viewer app itself than the log files. Try viewing them using less from the command line instead
<mena> matbd : how?
<mattbd> mena: Just enter less followed by the full path to the log file in question, such as less /var/log/apache2/error.log to view the error log for Apache, for instance
<mattbd> mena: So the messages file you were looking at earlier would be less /var/log/messages
<Yushatak> i installed ubuntu 10.10 x64, and my wired and wireless network cards both don't work - the wired shows up in the network devices applet and ifconfig, the wireless just is missing, and i had to plug in a usb NIC just to get on here
<andruHA1123> genii-around, do you know how would I figure out what kernel loads at startup?
<magicianlord> Yushatak: what is your card?
<Yushatak> my wired card is a RTL8111, wireless is a RaLink RT2400 (Linksys PCI WMP54G)
<mena> mattbd :http://paste.ubuntu.com/580304/
<njbair> is there an nvidia driver that will allow me to use compiz other than the proprietary driver?
<genii-around> andruHA1123: Possibly in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules   and /etc/modules
<joshmclvl1> andruHA1123: check the logs at /var/log/dmesg with your favorite text editor mehbeh?
<Yushatak> if i do lspci they both show up
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: And what is the first link you get when you google "rlt8111 linux" ?
<joshmclvl1> adruHA1123: it has the most current at the top
<genii-around> andruHA1123: When they are compiled into kernel though, not sure
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: dunno, i was more specific in my searches for "rtl8111 ubuntu" and i got jack shit that was useful -_-
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: i'll try that i suppose, see what shows up
<andruHA1123> genii-around, k, thanks, i will try that
<genii-around> andruHA1123: result of dmesg usually has all the ones it tries as well
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: Cause first link I got was "rlt8111 ubuntu drivers download"
<h00k> !language | Yushatak
<ubottu> Yushatak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: not me, i got some forum post
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: Well the links were bogus anyways.
<mena> mattbad : are you see my attack?
<andruHA1123> how about this, how would I go about adding a script to start up list that would run at level 4? I'm trying to do this all in terminal (just trying to learn linux a bit)
<tsimpson> mena: there is no attack there
<guntbert> !runlevel | andruHA1123
<ubottu> andruHA1123: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Yushatak> i've never seen ubuntu fail to work with a wired network card before, this is so disappointing :(
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false looks promising
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: i shall try that, but it always feels dirty to have to gather up and install drivers on a *nix machine...
<andruHA1123> guntbert, how do i do so that it runs on boot up? via terminal?
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: Is it just 8111 or is there a letter after it?
<mena> mattbd :http://paste.ubuntu.com/580304/
<tortoise7> i am vying for the idiot of the year award.....just spent 2+ hours d/l 10.04.2 with the 10.10 try disk.... torrent finished.... only seed file can be found..... what happened to the full iso?
<Yushatak> lspci reports 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<KucukMubasir> hi, what was the command for querying my hardware specifications? it was along the line of lpac or lpca or lcpa, any ideas?
<Yushatak> KucukMubasir: lspci
<llutz> mena: why do you paste apache-logs, when having trouble with /var/log/btmp? why didn't you read the forums-thread i linked you earlier?
<KucukMubasir> thanks Yushatak
<tsimpson> mena: there is no attack there
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: Agreed, however atleast Realtek does provide linux drivers.
<anfegame> Hi guys, i got a problem i am trying to make my usb mic play live through my speakers, so far no luck, can anyone help me?
<Yushatak> these drivers are open source.. why aren't they included? O.o
<mena> mattbd no there "http://paste.ubuntu.com/580304/"
<mena> ?
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: Then again, since the first driver was released in 2007 I am amazed that it's not in stock kernel.
<guntbert> andruHA1123: you can add your script to /etc/rc.local
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: well ubuntu does seem to have drivers for the card
<tsimpson> mena: there is *nothing* there that shows an attack
<Yushatak> it just doesn't do anything
<mena> okay
<mena> hoe can i show to you?
<mena> how?
<Yushatak> im running updates, after that's done i'll reboot and hope that it magically works
<Yushatak> if not then i'll try these
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: does lsmod show anything that appears relevant?
<Yushatak> dunno
<Yushatak> lemme see
<anfegame> Hi guys, i got a problem i am trying to make my usb mic play live through my speakers, so far no luck, can anyone help me?
<mena> matbad : i read it but i can't uderstand it!!!!
<Yushatak> my wireless card that won't show up in the network applet or ifconfig has drivers loaded -_-
 * Yushatak keeps looking
<guntbert> mena: thats completely normal, freenode checks your host for an open http-proxy
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: cat /var/log/dmesg|grep eth
<llutz> dmesg|grep eth        useless cat
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: says the link is down
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: it initialized the card, then it said the link is down, then it said it's not ready
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: what does /etc/network/interfaces say?
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: i read something about windows not shutting these cards down right
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: Did you power the computer off or did you just do a soft reboot?
<Yushatak> BlueEagle: it omits any reference to eth0
<Yushatak> soft reboot
<mena> guntberl : plz what're you mean?
<anfegame> Hi guys, i got a problem i am trying to make my usb mic play live through my speakers, so far no luck, can anyone help me?
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: You may want to add eth0 to the interfaces then I guess.
<samuelvasy> Does anybody know, that is there any way to replace Vino with some better VNC-server (faster)? It's still necessary to have ability to use it with Empathy "Share desktop" feature
<tortoise7> why does 10.10 hang at the flashing cursor on a FRESH install ?????  10.10 amd/64
<guntbert> !tab | mena
<ubottu> mena: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BlueEagle> Yushatak: unless something else is handling the network interfaces that is.
<guntbert> mena: I was referring to the pastebin you showed us
<blkdg> hi, anyone able to increse the size of gsoko, the sokoban clone?
<mena> ok
<mena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580309/
<mena> oh i must leave now and continue on another time?
<mena> ok
<Jeruvy> samuelvasy: x11vnc is powerful but more complex to setup.  good documentation for it.
<samuelvasy> Jeruvy: Yes, but can it be integrated with Empathy?
<guntbert> mena: there is nothing to continue - believe me
<mena> guntbert : okay...what i do now?
<anfegame> Hi guys, i got a problem i am trying to make my usb mic play live through my speakers, so far no luck, can anyone help me?
<Jeruvy> samuelvasy: couldn't say.  What would you need to integrate?
<guntbert> mena: nothing - no need to do anything - the log is perfectly normal
<mena> guntbert: then why this error appear ?
<mena> it is still now
<llutz> mena: it seems you cannot find out who connected to your machine. check the setup, stop all services not needed to make sure it won't happen again
<llutz> mena: why do you paste apache-logs, when having trouble with /var/log/btmp? why didn't you read the forums-thread i linked you earlier?
<tortoise7> why does a fresh install of 10.10 amd64 hang at the cursor on boot....??
<mena> okay , can i leave no to sleep i need it now?
<mena> okay
<samuelvasy> Jeruvy: Basically, it's easy way to get remote support feature which can bypass firewalls.
 * llutz smells a troll and leaves
<guntbert> mena: this is no error, you are running a web server and the freenode proxy checker checks if you are running an open web proxy too, which is obviously not the case - so relax - no reason to worry
<anfegame> Hi guys, i got a problem i am trying to make my usb mic play live through my speakers, so far no luck, can anyone help me?
<samuelvasy> Jeruvy: So what I want to integrate is that "share my desktop" feature
<mena> lluta , battbd and guntbert ....a big goodbye and nime to meet you
<samuelvasy> Jeruvy: It works with Vino, but its very slow and there ain't possibility to use compression etc (or I havent found)
<Jeruvy> samuelvasy:  Interesting.  I've never used Empathy.
<tortoise7> i would really like to have all these other problems that folks get solutions to, unfortunately, i am unable to get past the hanging cursor on bootup....solution to that, Please
<Obituary37> hi
<PastorEd> Hello, everyone!
<PastorEd> I am trying to get a bash script to work with the Thunar file manager. Specifically, I'm trying to send a file via FTP when I right click on it.
<shlm> hello there
<shlm> is it easy to change kernel ?
<PastorEd> I know how do add "custom commands" in Thunar, but for some reason, the script will only run correctly in a terminal... I cannot get it to run from the file-manager. Any thoughts?
<seme> hi guys... can anyone give me a hand.. for some reason ubuntu won't boot and just drops me into busybox... looks like my xfs partition has been unmounted wrong and the fs needs to be fsck'd but I can't figure out how to do it since I don't have any xfs fsck utils
<PastorEd> seme: have you tried rebooting, and selecting the "failsafe" option?
<seme> yeah
<seme> same thing
<PastorEd> seme: hmm. Do you have a LiveCD handy? You could boot using that, and then fsck the unmounted drive.
<seme> aah
<seme> good idea
<seme> thanks let me try that
<PastorEd> seme: no problem. Just make sure that the partition you want to fsck is not mounted, and you should be able to check it, no problem, using the LiveCD.
<tortoise7> what is the trick to getting the recovery option to work?  10.10  amd64
<PastorEd> tortoise7: hmm... what do you mean 'recovery option'?
<blkdg> is there a sokoban game in the app store that isn't formatted for tiny screens?
<DJones> tortoise7: During boot up, you can press the left shift key to get to the grub menu and from that, there is the recovery/root access option
<PastorEd> blkdg: do you mean for Ubuntu? Try xsok, available in Synaptic.
<tortoise7> Pastored, at grub i am offered 2 choices.... the kernel and recovery.... either of them hang at a blinking cursor.... no further booting into a fresh install
<tortoise7> PastorEd, the grub comes up automatically for me..
<blkdg> thanks PastorEd . the one that shows up in the app store is tiny.
<blkdg> thanks again
<PastorEd> tortoise7: hmm, I don't think I can help, other than to suggest booting with a LiveCD, and seeing if you can check your grub2 install that way...
<PastorEd> I know how do add "custom commands" in Thunar, but for some reason, the script will only run correctly in a terminal... I cannot get it to run from the file-manager. Any thoughts?
<PastorEd> whoops... let me try again:
<tortoise7> well, that is the thing..... the live cd will not boot either....it hangs as well.... i have been unabe\ ,/n9\
<PastorEd> I'm trying to run a bash script from a file-manager, but it only wants to run from a terminal. Any thoughts?
<rohdef> how do I change the .local part of my host/domain name (in the console)
<PastorEd> rohdef: you mean like user@laptop?
<rohdef> PastorEd, if you run hostname -A you'll see the full name, which would usually be laptop.local in your example
<PastorEd> gotta go...
<rohdef> lol
<valros> How would I simulate a keytype with a terminal command?
<ohzie> Anyone know of a linux tool that can be used to extract the contents of a windows bkf file?
<trism> valros: install xdotool and use: xdotool key key_combination; like xdotool key F2; xdotool key ctrl+j
<valros> k
<Fabio> Hi
<Fabio> is there any one up ?
<NixGeek> This is not a strictly ubuntu question, but I want to know if I could hook 2-4 old computers together into a cluster and run a minecraft server off of them?
<star314> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/694293 ... anyone knows something about that bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694293 in poppler (Ubuntu) "Printing PDF containing png graphic results in bad text quality (pixelized)" [Undecided,New]
<skullboy> someone explain this line mode "1024x768-76"
<skullboy> someone explain this line mode "1024x768-76"
<Alex__> sounds like a resolution skullboy
<guf_> Hi all, is this the right place to ask assistance for problems with flash?
 * khubert waves
<skullboy> Alex : i know but whats the part after the hyphen
<xangua> guf_: yes, flash sucks in linux...what else can we do¿
<Guest33361> Hi everyone
<mwcarroll> how would I check if an argument in a bash script is a valid username?
<guf_> Hi Xangua. Well, i'm having problems with flash, but i'm very new to ubuntu and not very much into computers at all.
<Alex__> guf_, did you installed 'ubuntu restricted extra's'?
<Uto> nope
<EgX> Is anyone here is able to help me boot a hard drive that won't boot? I can boot on the live CD just fine
<guf_> Alex, i don't know ... how do i fiind out?
<EgX> I'm desperate :(
<Guest33361> mcxaka can i assist u
<Alex__> guf_, start the softwarecenter
<CuddleOtter> sup otis
<gido> is it possible to change the installation directory of ubuntu?
<otis> ? DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<guf_> alex ... just a second
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<guf_> ales, centre is open
<ledbettj> mwcarroll: 'cat /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f1' will give you a list of usernames
<guf_> alex, centre is open, i mean
<mwcarroll> ledbettj: thanks
<Kevin1a> I just downloaded the latest Natty Narwhal to test it out before it's released.  I used the alternative torrent download, and I want to keep seeding it even after I upgrade.  I'm upgrading with the CD rather than just using the terminal for a few reasons.  What folder did transmission put the torrent for natty in?  I just hit "open with" in Firefox download prompt
<The_Wanderer_> hi guys, i have a iso image that is of the "file" type "data". can someone point me how to extract it?
<skullboy> Alex : i know but whats the part after the hyphen
<trism> Kevin1a: in Transmission, Edit/Preferences and look at Save to Location:
<mr_orange_> anyone here use Xilinx on an Ubuntu and no how to install it?
<dimt> а русские есть?
<goltoof> !ru | dmit
<ubottu> dmit: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<larious> The_Wanderer_: do you need to burn it to cd?
<tonu> dimt: russkie vezde est
<dimt> какого черта у меня не работает центр приложений ,не хочет проги савить и все
<dimt> хаха)
<FloodBot3> dimt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> dimt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Wanderer_> larious, no i need to mount it so can can play the game on wine, but mount doesnt work since the iso file type is data and mount command doesnt recognise file type
<trism> Kevin1a: oh, do you mean the actual .torrent file? I'm not sure, misunderstood
<guf_> alex, software centre is open, but i cant find ubuntu restricted extras
<Kevin1a> yes, the actual .torrent file
<trism> Kevin1a: looks like those are saved to ~/.config/transmission/torrents/
<mr_orange_> anyone here use Xilinx on Ubuntu and know how to install it? I have downloaded it and untar the file but after that i don't know what to do next.
<The_Wanderer_> larious, i tried the dd command, but it doesnt take a directory as a parameter for "of=" and when i give a file (of=ld.iso) it just copies the whole d**n file without extracting it
<Kevin1a> OK, thanks.  When I've upgraded now I can just put the iso for natty back in my downloads folder and keep seeding it.
<skullboy> Alex : i know but whats the part after the hyphen
<guf_> hi, can anyone here help me out with flash problems? I'm very much a beginner, i'm afraid to admit.
<The_Wanderer_> guf_, whats the problem
<mjs> hi all...having problems joining a windows domain and active directory...
<guf_> well, flash content does not show. I don't know if youtube is flash also, because those movies i can see.
<guf_> wanderer: well, flash content does not show. I don't know if youtube is flash also, because those movies i can see
<mjs> got a pretty straightforward guide that does not use centrify express or likewise-open, from noremose1, but when i modify my /etc/resolv.conf file, and then reconnect, network manager has overwritten the file...
<Yoinx> youtube is flash, last I knew... Maybe the player for the site isn't working for you guf
<kbrosnan> Kevin1a: /tmp for the .torrent file
<linxeh> youtube can do HTML5 too
<guf_> Yoinx: well, strange thing is that all youtube works, but most other flash content does not. any ideas about that?
<The_Wanderer_> hi guys, i have a iso image that is of the "file" type "data". can someone point me how to extract it?
<Yoinx> no idea guf_ try flashid in firefox, and see if that helps any
<The_Wanderer_> guf_, what other sites dont seem to work?
<guf_> fYoinx: flashid is software? i'll search it....
<mr_orange_> anyone here use Xilinx on Ubuntu and know how to install it? I have downloaded it and untarred the file and after that i try to run xsetup but it tells me that the command is not found.
<skullboy> Alex : i know but whats the part after the hyphen
<Yoinx> it's an addon for firefox. I could've sworn firefox came with it when I installed 10.10
<skullboy> Alex : i know but whats the part after the hyphen
<Guest33361> aaaaaaa
<Kevin1a> kbrosnan, trism already found it ~/.config/transmission/torrents  Thanks for the help guys, my problem is solved.  Now I can play with natty but I won't feel bad because I didn't seed to 1.0 :D
<skullboy> someone explain this line mode "1024x768-76"
<Guest33361> thanx
<Yoinx> skull, it's a bit random out of context... but I would assume the 76 is refresh rate
<guf_> wanderer: well, it's all moviestuff. but most important it is an aplication from my company. it is very new and not online yet, but it works for all other browser/OS combinations.
<The_Wanderer_> hi guys, i have a iso image that is of the "file" type "data". can someone point me how to extract it?
<goltoof> !suphp
<goltoof> dang
<Fixo> Oo
<milamber> !iso | The_Wanderer_
<ubottu> The_Wanderer_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mr_orange_> hi guys, I am trying to install Xilinx on my Ubuntu 10.10 laptop and after I download the file and untar it I try to run the xsetup file but it tells me 'command not found' am I doing something wrong or is there a command i need to run before running xsetup?
<xangua> mr_orange_: read the readme file¿¿ :S
<Yoinx> try ./xsetup /
<The_Wanderer_> milamber, i know how to moutn iso images, when i try to mount the iso i have i get the following error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,"
<Yoinx> and make sure it's executable
<mr_orange_> xangua, i cant find a readme
<makulkar_> how to GDB to a process started by the process I'm debugging?
<milamber> The_Wanderer_: what iso is it?
<Yoinx> wanderer, is it a .bin/.cue image?
<cesurasean> Is there an application in apt-get that I can install on 10.10 which enables me to edit grub2's config?
<Yoinx> depends what you want to edit.
<tonu> cesurasean: text editor does ?
<The_Wanderer_> milamber, diablo 2 expansion pack. i was able to install the rest of the game from other iso, but i am having trouble mounting the expansion as mount doesnt recognize the isofs type
<Yoinx> System > Administration > StartUp-Manager lets you change basic options
<The_Wanderer_> Yoinx, no its a .iso file, "file lod.iso" gives output as "data"
<zvacet> cesurasean : alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<Yoinx> maybe it's damaged?
<The_Wanderer_> larious, i tried the dd command, but it doesnt take a directory as a parameter for "of=" and when i give a file (of=ld.iso) it just copies the whole d**n file without extracting it
<cesurasean> is there another way to edit grub2?
<cesurasean> can i install grubed from apt-get?
<Yoinx> ces, just run synaptic, and look around for things with "grub" as the search.
<iflema> cesurasean: to remove safe mode andmemtest entries use   /etc/default/grub   to change order use user the files in   /etc/grub.d/    like 40_custom  (after ubuntu entries) and even create a similar fuile to 40_custom but numbered lower e.g. 06_custom (before ubuntu entires) and possibly knock out os_prober
<zvacet> cesurasean : I think it is not recommended to edit that file what are you trying to do
<cosmo> I tried bookmarks in nautilus and it tries to add the whole drive, I have video, audio and documents stored in folders on other drives in categories and sub-categories in win 7 I could just add them to library folders in explorer without having to copy them to the main drive this made accessing them convenient and I was hoping to do the same in ubuntu but not sure how (would like to have links to them in the home folder where it already has cat
<cosmo> egories like documents, music, video, etc.) any ideas or suggestions?
<trism> makulkar_: if you have the pid you can attach to the process with: gdb --pid pid;
<iflema> cesurasean: or unisntall grub2 and install grub and pin the version
<makulkar_> trism, I do not.. because it will be laucnhed by the process i'm debugging
<makulkar_> trism, as soon as the second process launches, it crashes :( so need to check where
<grom> heya
<grom> is there a special channel for newb questions?
<Yoinx> Yeah grom, it's #ubuntu :p
<grom> :)
<trism> makulkar_: I don't know, might try ##c or #gdb
<grom> i dont know how to run chrome from terminal...
<makulkar_> trism, Ok no problem. thanks
<xangua> type chrome¿
<grom> chrome and what is that char?
<grom> ¿
<overclucker> grom: chrome<tab><tab>
<deetz_> oh
<grom> i dont get anything if double press tab
<Yoinx> me either grom, dont feel bad
<Sokini_> Hey! Am i connceted?
<grom> looks like it sokini :)
<Sokini_> *connected
<overclucker> grom: hmm, tab twice usually tells you commands that start with chrome
<trism> grom: if you installed it from the repos: chromium-browser; otherwise it think it is called: google-chrome;
<Sokini_> Greit! So my driver works!
<grom> yeah, thats what i thought, but obviously command for running it is something else then name of the app
<seme> when I try to mount my xfs partition it says mount: Structure needs cleaning... fsck doesn't work on xfs partitions apparently
<Yoinx> its google-chrome
<Yoinx> not just chrome
<seme> any idea how to clean the structure :)
<grom> it is.. thanx :)
<Yoinx> you can find it in /usr/bin
<Sokini_> I'm on an Archos 101 IT
<grom> another thing i wanted to ask is, if i want to run an app and stil lwant to continue using terminal in the background i need to use application&
<hiexpo> hmm
<grom> if i forgot the &, how can i free the terminal from it?
<overclucker> grom: ctrl-z, then type bg
<Sokini_> And i just managed to make wifi work from ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition
<grom> i see, thanks
<grom> what could be the use of still having terminal occupied with it?
<Yoinx> debugging
<Stryker> where is the trash located
<Sokini_> I'm using Andchat,which is an android irc client,built from sources... because ubuntu UI is not really adapted to a 10" tablet..
<overclucker> grom: access to stdout, stderr, and stdin
<grom> didnt think of that :)
<grom> see, i just left the windows ship
<robin273>  i need help with installing stuff, i get this when i try to sudo apt-get install anything: http://mibpaste.com/Nm2bW1
<Stryker> where is the trash located
<Sokini_> Night!
<Yoinx> Keep in mind, windows is built on/for a graphical UI. Linux has one, but could be used pretty much the same without it. (this is why the program hook terminal.)
<Occultus> Hey guys, i have a problem setting up a TUN interface for OpenVPN. Running OpenVPN gives me this error: "Note: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun: Permission denied (errno=13)", which i tracked down to: "WARNING: Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.15.1.el5.028stab068.9: No such file or directory" (if i run /sbin/modproble tun). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<zvacet> robin273: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<geoffmcc> I just installed firefox 4 from ppa and it installed minefield, what gives?
<Stryker> where is the trash located. cmon people, i know you know it
<harisund> Anybody knows how to disable the touch pad on my laptop? I am using the external mouse and would like to use only that!
<root> hi
<Yoinx> stryker shouldnt you be able to just cd /trash?
<Yoinx> ahh. nv,
<grom> Yoinx: its easy to see hows that, but i never relly knew anything else but gui... except for few simple commands in win cmd
<hiexpo> ok i fixed the hash mismatch problem
<Guest90546> hi
<Stryker> geoffmcc, that is the name of the development firefoxes
<robin273> zvacet: same error
<Stryker> geoffmcc, it is called minefield cuz there are a bunch of bugs in it
<kbrosnan> geoffmcc: only the release build in shipping versions of ubunut get the full Firefox branding
<Yoinx> stryker /home/user/.local/share/trash
<geoffmcc> stryker: its supposed to be rc1
<Stryker> Yoinx, thx
<Yoinx> np
<geoffmcc> stryker: maybe i should install from bz2 instead
<zvacet> robin273: sorry that is all I can think of
<Stryker> geoffmcc, it is supposed to be minefield, get used to it
<kbrosnan> geoffmcc: if you want the full branding
<Benkinooby> hi, vlc sometimes renders my system unusable. it starts to put heavy load on the hdd. where can i find logs or messages? dmesg doesn't show anything...
<robin273> alright, i'll ask again
<robin273>  i need help with installing stuff, i get this when i try to sudo apt-get install anything: http://mibpaste.com/Nm2bW1
<Yoinx> ben, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331884
<Yoinx> robin, sudo apt-get autoclean and try again
<robin273> Yoinx, I still get the error
<Yoinx> was worth a try... is that the package your actually trying to install?
<robin273> no
<Benkinooby> Yoinx, ok, so i must enable logging first. thank you!
<robin273> any package i install i get that error at the installation part
<Yoinx> there's a way to fix that, it's just not coming to me atm
<Edlyness> Hello, everyone. I need some help getting my file manager to correctly run a bash script. Any takers?
<Yoinx> robin, try launching synaptic... it should prompt you about broken packages (I think) see if it can fix that
<Yoinx> edly, set it to exectuable?
<robin273> Yoinx, also, if it matters, i'm on an Asus K52 series laptop, which took a bit of meddling to get some things to work
<Yoinx> nah robin, doesnt really matter... the error your're getting is a build fail for a sound driver.
<Edlyness> Yoinx: it's already set as executable. In fact, the script works perfectly in a terminal... but it won't run when selected from a file manager.
<Yoinx> which just means that apt-get keeps trying to build it because it failed in the past
<Yoinx> weird edly
<monkeyD> hey guys, I want to change the longin name and my home foldername and the command is:
<monkeyD> sudo usermod -l <new_username> -d </home/new_username> -m <old_username>
<monkeyD> my question is where does linux know which userlogin I want to change because -m is optional
<Edlyness> Hmm... is there a more advanced Ubuntu help channel?
<Yoinx> edly, for something like that?  Probably #bash ? (just off the top of my head)
<monkeyD> hey guys, anyone who can help ?
<Edlyness> Question (reposted): I have a bash script which works in a terminal, but does NOT work when accessed from Thunar file manager. Can anyone help with this?
<Yoinx> I'm surprised it wouldnt prompt you that it's executable... with options (nautilus does)
<robin273> Yoinx, synaptic did not prompt me about anything. Also, it was a while ago, so I don't remember some details, but i vaguely remember meddling with alsa something to get some things related to sound to work.
<zvacet> monkeyD : I can only guess but maybe from <old_username>
<Edlyness> yoinx: ah... a very good idea! I will check to see if that channel can help.
<[deXter]> Hi all, I've set up the sudoers file according to the examples with NOPASSWD but still when I try to run the program it prompts for a password. Can someone help? thanks.
<Yoinx> yeah robnin, im not sure.
<Yoinx> edly, they wont be able to help im sure.
<Yoinx> http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/faq
<Yoinx> thunar doesnt run scripts.
<Edlyness> Yoinx: it's definitely executable. It's a bash script that needs a variable supplied from the file manager... when I type it in manually in a terminal, it works great. But I can't seem to pass the variable from the file manager to the script.
<Ampelbein> monkeyD: the LOGIN is a required argument, see 'man usermod'.
<monkeyD> zvacet: did is the same that I thought but -m is optional
<Yoinx> unless im reading that FAQ wrong edly
<LittleRed> hey guys.. know where I can find mdia bar drivers for a sony laptop... been lookig for 3 days
<Ampelbein> monkeyD: yes, '-m' is optional. but you have to supply a LOGIN. '-m' just tells usermod to move homedirs.
<Edlyness> LittleRed: which version of Linux are you running? I might be able to help with that...
<JJMalina> can anyone help troubleshoot a file permissions issue?
<awesomenickname_> hi
<Edlyness> Yoinx: I think you've found it... !
<LittleRed> Edlyness: Ubuntu 10.10
<JJMalina> anytime a user uploads via sftp, the permission is read only for group members, cant figure out how to change this to be rw
<zvacet> [deXter] : read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132821&highlight=sudoers+file ans see if it helps
<[deXter]> zvacet: Thanks, checking it out now.
<Ampelbein> JJMalina: check that the umask is set correctly
<Edlyness> LittleRed: Okay, you are trying to get your multimedia keys to work, right?
<[deXter]> zvacet: Thanks but it didn't help a bit.
<FloridaGuy> how do i boot ubuntu 10.10 to init 3 .....cant find inittab
<JJMalina> which file should I be checking in?
<LittleRed> Edlyness: it's an actual media bar like a touch pad... I tried the key set up already...
<Vegas_HP> hey guys I have 2 harderives in the computer i installed xubuntu 10.10 on how do i format the other drive in order to use it
<Edlyness> LittleRed: have you tried xev, to detect if it's being seen correctly?
<Ampelbein> [deXter]: can you pastebin the sudoers file?
<JJMalina> Ampelbein: where is umask supposed to be set?
<[deXter]> Ampelbein: It's just a single like that I added, OK if I paste it in here?
<[deXter]> *line
<Ampelbein> JJMalina: usually where your sftp-server is started
<Ampelbein> [deXter]: would be better to see context around the line
<LittleRed> no, haven't tried that yet... can you please give me the command so I can try it
<DystaN> how can I take the initial sound of ubuntu login ?
<Edlyness> LittleRed: xev
<FloridaGuy> how do i boot ubuntu 10.10 to init 3 .....cant find inittab ???
<[deXter]> Ampelbein: http://pastie.org/1672260
<Edlyness> LittleRed: specifically, you'll want to run 'xev' from a terminal, so you can see if your media bar is sending any commands.
<Ampelbein> FloridaGuy: ubuntu doesn't use runlevel 3.
<FloridaGuy> Ampelbein, how do i boot into cli
<LittleRed> Edlyness: pages of info
<Ampelbein> [deXter]: my guess would be that your permissions get overridden, it's 'last hit counts', so the '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL' overwrites your NOPASSWD bit.
<Edlyness> LittleRed: yep, it generates a LOT of data...!
<Ampelbein> FloridaGuy: hold shift at system start, choose recovery.
<[deXter]> Ampelbein: Ah, will try it out just a sec.
<FloridaGuy> ok
<needlez> hi how can i create a file that can be modified by a script that is ran by my user but so that only root can modify it?? but all other can see it ?? i know its chmod but not sure what parameter
<chibihogoshino> whats the option to foreword a x app with ssh ?
<Edlyness> LittleRed: you're going to look for the "keycode" info... that tells you which button has been pressed.
<ekoore> hi to all
<ekoore> is possible disable the gpe11 in the kernel?
<[deXter]> Ampelbein: No go, it's still prompting for password.
<mrbrdo> hello.. i seem to have had a disk failure... now when i reboot, grub enters "minimal" mode.. what does this mean about the disk? grub is still on the disk, right? so it's not totally broken?
<ekoore> is possible disable the gpe11 in the kernel?
<Edlyness> LittleRed: did you see this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<LittleRed> Edlyness: only thing similar is a keymap notify entry
<Edlyness> LittleRed: it has info on how to assign multimedia functions to various keys. Give that a try.
<Ampelbein> [deXter]: did you put the NOPASSWD stuff at the end of the file?
<awesomenickname_> anyone using Apple wireless keyboard here? I've run into problems after update
<LittleRed> Edlyness: so I use that 'code' in the keyboard mapping utility?
<grom> ll
<[deXter]> Ampelbein: Oh, hold on.
<grom> oops, wrong window :)
<awesomenickname_> I used to bind it via `hidd --connect`, but for some strange reason now it doesnt work in gnome
<Gooch> Ok so I have a sleight problem.  Last night while doing some work I plugged in my hp dv4 in to my tv via hdmi.  I wanted to listen to some music so I pulled up my sound preferences and switched it to my hdmi device.  Now that I'm not plugged in I cant get sound back.  Ive tried all the available devices too. and I have googled but its very wordy to search.
<awesomenickname_> I can use it in virtual terminal, but when I log into gnome with the same user - it just dies
<[deXter]> Ampelbein: Sweet it works.. the behaviour is a bit weird, I thought it'd work like ACLs.. anyways, thanks for your help!
<Edlyness> LittleRed: I think so. Give it a try.
<Ampelbein> [deXter]: the man page mentions that in the first paragraph ;-)
<zvacet> FloridaGuy: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?&p=1483050&postcount=3
<njbair> how can I tell what video driver is currently in use?
<Belial`> njbair, let me guess...you're using switchable graphics?
<LittleRed> Edlyness: I'm lost again...
<njbair> no I just uninstalled the proprietary nvidia driver and I don't know what ubuntu chose instead
<zvacet> njbair: lspci |grep VGA
<LittleRed> Edlyness: I can't find where to put it...
<Stryker> !njbair: lspci |grep VGA
<njbair> zvacet: that's the device, I want the driver
<ohzie> Hey everyone. What's the best way to set group permissions on a directory if you want one group to have write, one group not to have write, and 'everyone else' be unable to read at all? chmod 750 does it for user/group/everyone else, but I'm trying to permission for two groups. Not sure how to accomplish this. =P
<zvacet> njbair : sorry
<Belial`> mine shows the intel gpu and the nvidia gpu. unfortunately i can't get the nvidia gpu to run because x.org and nvidia won't support optimus on linux.
<awesomenickname_> damn, ubuntu sucks such a huge user-friendly cock!
<Gooch> On top of my sound problem. I was wondering since many of you seem to have a strong knowledge of linux I was wondering if you had any recommended sites/books/etc. of course theres always google. but any personal favorites?
<Ampelbein> !ops | awesomenickname_
<ubottu> awesomenickname_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ohzie> awesomenickname_: so don't use it
<IdleOne> !language | awesomenickname_
<ubottu> awesomenickname_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Belial`> !makeloveto | awesomenickname_
<awesomenickname_> I've been using it for several years
<ohzie> awesomenickname_: there are so many alternatives you can use that don't involve trying to troll the ubuntu channel. =(
<chamunks> Does anyone have experience with Crossfire on amd sapphire HD6850's
<awesomenickname_> and every time, every release something somewhere goes wrong in such a bad way. Something that worked before.
<chamunks> I'm currently having issues with getting my second monitor setup and running.
<awesomenickname_> guess I should really roll somewhere else :-(
<zvacet> Gooch : you can start with http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<ohzie> awesomenickname_: I'm still using 9.04 on most of my machine. You don't upgrade to the new windows on release day, why would you upgrade to the new anything else? :P
<cchildress> hi everyone :)
<ohzie> awesomenickname_: don't upgrade until you chill in the channel and see what problems people are having first, imo
<Belial`> 9.04 isn't even being supported anymore, is it?
<ohzie> Belial`: No, but it doesn't break either
<ohzie> Belial`: Why would I need support
<zvacet> Belial` : not it is not
<Gooch> sweet action! thanks!
<cchildress> i have a friend's laptop (which of course needs fixing). it has a broadcom 4306 wireless card which works fine...if i can get the drivers working.  he tried to install the legacy b43 firmware pack, and now i can't get it to go away
<cchildress> to install the standard b43-fwcutter
<cchildress> i have purged all the packages, but every time i go to "additional drivers" it shows the legacy broadcom drivers
<cchildress> any idea how to get that to completely go away? i'm sure it's just a config somewhere?
<zvacet> ohzie : for security packages for example
<mrbrdo> hello.. i seem to have had a disk failure... now when i reboot, grub enters "minimal" mode.. what does this mean about the disk? grub is still on the disk, right? so it's not totally broken?
<chamunks> I'm basically having trouble with my xorg.conf I cant seem to manage to figure out how to figure out information about how ubuntu sees my video cards to put any data into xorg.conf..
<cchildress> mrbrdo: there are hdd testing tools...i'd suggest trying one. also, what happens when you try to boot from a livecd?
<cg2916> after i updated to 11.04 alpha 3, when i choose the latest linux and it says error: file not found, then boots into maveric
<ohzie> zvacet: the only open thing is ssh, I use the apachefiends lammp release for everything else. App armor works fine.
<cchildress> mrbrdo: can you read your hdd from a livecd?
<mrbrdo> cchildress will try, thanks
<Gooch> Under sound preferences, hardware tab I have switched it to all of them minus the hdmi obviously thats not what I need.  I'm trying to get my Laptop speakers running again.
<An0ne> Im using UFW easy-to-use not complicated
<ohzie> zvacet: I'm not saying I'm scared to upgrade, I'm just saying that I don't upgrade systems until I have a great reason to.
<Gooch> I'm sure Its something simple and im being mentally retarded.
<Ampelbein> cchildress: check with 'dkms status' and remove them if necessary
<cchildress> Gooch: unfortunately, pebkac is all too common
<ohzie> zvacet: and I think I'm an extreme example. I was only stating for the benefit of the guy who was talking about how new releases always break things.
<Gooch> pebkac?
<cg2916> did anybody get me?
<cchildress> Ampelbein: i see nothing when i issue that command, even as su
<ohzie> Gooch: Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair
<cchildress> ohzie: lol thanks
<zvacet> ohzie:  I believe you know what are you doing but security updates are not without reason
<Belial`> has anyone in here actually got a core processor and a geforce gt 420m to work with the nvidia driver yet?
<ohzie> zvacet: No, they're very very important for most people
<ohzie> zvacet: and I would never use a prouction server without security updates
<An0ne> whats the difference between the Cusom User in Ubuntu and the Administrator in terms of privileges?
<ohzie> production*
<An0ne> whats the difference between the Custom User in Ubuntu and the Administrator in terms of privileges?
<Gooch> ha ha ha, yeah probably so.  But I'm intrigued by linux and want to learn everything I can.
<yuzodo> hi there, i had some random disconnecting issues a while back but fixed it partially, however it's come back and networkmanager as well as connman failed to resolve it so im using wicd now, but that only works for ethernet, and i really need wifi
<zvacet> ohzie:  and I agree you don´t have to upgrade on release day it is good to wait for some time
<cg2916> after i updated to 11.04 alpha 3, when i choose the latest linux and it says error: file not found, then boots into maveric
<ohzie> An0ne: One can do almost anything and one can do less
<cchildress> Ampelbein: any other ideas about how to find what's staying behind?
<chamunks> Anyone, I know its a pain helping with xorg.conf issues.
<Ampelbein> cchildress: hmm, 'jockey-text -l'?
<An0ne> ohzie: but they both have toor access?
<An0ne> ohzie: but they both have root access?
<cchildress> Ampelbein: lol what does that do?
<ohzie> An0ne: well the adminisrator is root
<ohzie> An0ne: so it would have root access
<cchildress> ahhhhh
<zvacet> An0ne : just admin
<Ampelbein> cchildress: it lists available drivers for your system
<ohzie> An0ne: the normal user has to gksu or sudo to root access
<cchildress> Ampelbein: see the b43legacy firmware
<cg2916> can anyone help me?
<An0ne> Well yes but the custom user can also use root, so whats the difference?
<cchildress> Ampelbein: it shows up as proprietary, disabled, not in use
<An0ne> SO you should never set yourself as administrator? for security purposes?
<ohzie> An0ne: if you're using a normal user and you get hit by a browser exploit(example) then that exploit can run code at your level
<ohzie> An0ne: but not at the root level
<Ampelbein> cchildress: ok. how did you install/remove the legacy drivers?
<chamunks> Even an ubottu link for xorg configuration and dual video card / monitor setups.
<ohzie> An0ne: unless you're sudo/gksudoing your browser(which you wouldn't
<cchildress> Ampelbein: through synaptic. did a "complete removal"
<ohzie> )
<zvacet> An0ne : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<An0ne> That bwoser exploit for example wont take effect if i wouldve used the Custom User?
<Ampelbein> cchildress: that should get them out for reals though
<cchildress> An0ne: no, it might still affect...but with limited privileges
<bushbaby> cg2916: So you updated to Alpha 3 from a maverick install?
<ohzie> An0ne: no it would run but it wouldn't have access to your whole system
<cg2916> bushbaby: yup
<ohzie> An0ne: what are you actually asking us
<cchildress> Ampelbein: lol i know that's why i'm confused
<ohzie> An0ne: Do you want to just not have to put in your password all the time?
<bushbaby> cg2916: So what happens at boot?
<An0ne> Weither i should use the administrator or custom
<ohzie> An0ne: use the regular user and sudo things when you have to
<ohzie> An0ne: It's just the way to go
<cg2916> bushbaby: i select the 2.38 from the grub menu, it says "Error: File not found", then boots to Maveric
<skullboy> someone explain this line "geometry 1024 768 1024 768 16"
<ohzie> An0ne: As you learn more about linux, more of this will make sense to you
<cg2916> bushbaby: Same when I choose 2.35
<cchildress> Ampelbein: would there be any merit to re-installing and then re-purging the offending package?
<zvacet> An0ne : custom (without admin privileges) for every day use
<bushbaby> cg2916: You have maverick on another partition i presume?
<ohzie> skullboy: 1024 pixels horizontally, 768 vertically, and 16 bit color.
<cg2916> bushbaby: separate from windows
<ohzie> skullboy: not sure why it has the pixels listed twice
<An0ne> I can imagine that people set theirself as administrator for easyness but that doesnt mean its a smart thing to-do :P
<Ampelbein> cchildress: don't think so. what does 'dpkg -l | grep b43' say?
<cchildress> Ampelbein: nothing...
<bushbaby> cg2916: Might just be a dud install, have you tried reinstalling?
<zvacet> An0ne : I think it is common to have two accounts  :)
<cg2916> bushbaby: dang it, it'll take 2 hours, but i'll try
<skullboy> ohzie: im trying to forge a fbset report
<cchildress> Ampelbein: what i want to know, is what was left behind
<bushbaby> cg2916: You can try and copy the 2.35 binaries across but it's probably a safer bet to try reinstalling first
<ohzie> skullboy: why
<cchildress> Ampelbein: if it's just a file in /lib/firmware, i should be able to remove it
<cg2916> ok
<cchildress> same with a config file
<skullboy> ohzie: because i need it for qingy but fb0 ist a valid device on my system
<Ampelbein> cchildress: what is shown in jockey-gtk? only the STA or also the b43?
<cchildress> Ampelbein: that's the problem..only the STA...the b43 doesn't show up even when installed
<cchildress> very odd :/
<cg2916> bushbaby: hmm, i do update-manager -d, and it shows software updates
<chamunks> Anyone got any information on setting up ATI / AMD video cards Catalyst driver and Xorg.conf?
<cchildress> chamunks: should be fairly automatic. what card do you have, and which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ohzie> skullboy: Are you having this problem: http://bugs.gentoo.org/38863 ?
<bushbaby> cg2916: is this in natty or maverick?
<Ampelbein> cchildress: just to be sure:  ndiswrapper-utils isn't installed and ndiswrapper module is not loaded? same with the ssb and b43/44 module
<chamunks> cchildress: Heh its never straight forward with newer hardware. I'm rockin two AMD Sapphire HD6850's and I want to get my dual monitors working again or at least the darn catalyst driver.
<cg2916> bushbaby: maveric
<cchildress> chamunks: you're right; that's far from straightforward lol
<skullboy> ohzie: no and by the way i run ubuntu 10.10 not gentoo
<cchildress> chamunks: afraid i've never attempted what you are in linux, sorry but i don't think i'd be helpful
<chamunks> cchildress: I figured since sapphire doesent supply a driver that I could maybe cheap out and go with the amd driver for the HD6850.
<ohzie> skullboy: Packages have similar problems cross-distro
<skullboy> ohzie: good point
<bushbaby> cg2916: the distribution update to natty you mean?
<ohzie> skullboy: and gentoo boys are fantastically intense about their documentation.
<chamunks> cchildress: I
<cchildress> Ampelbein: no, it looks like i'm free of ndis-anything
<cg2916> bushbaby: uhhh, i don't think so
<bushbaby> cg2916: or just software updates, in which case, is there a kernel update in there?
<cchildress> chamunks: i always go with standard amd drivers
<skullboy> ohzie: thanks for the tip ill keep that in mind
<cchildress> chamunks: fwiw
<ohzie> skullboy: no problem
<Ampelbein> cchildress: then I'm afraid I don't know any further.
<cchildress> Ampelbein: well, thank you very much for your help, anyway
<cg2916> bushbaby: i didn't see it, and it's not making me restart (it's done)
<awesomenickname_> nailed the problem
<awesomenickname_> gnome-settings-daemon screwed my keyboard once again
<chamunks> cchildress: I'm thinking that my biggest issue is xorg.conf  If I can figure out how to build a barebones xorg.conf that will recognize my video card's and their identifiers that would be best.
<cchildress> Ampelbein: ah HAH. i think i may have found it...hold on...
<bushbaby> cg2916: unlikely to have been a kernel update then. can you mount the natty partition?
<cchildress> chamunks: lol gentoo much?
<skullboy> ohzie: the problem is there is no dev for fb0
<chamunks> cchildress: I dont really need spoonfeeding but any suggestions or possible research might help.
<cg2916> bushbaby: idk, i don't even think it installed right (where would I find it?)
<cchildress> Ampelbein: i think the 'bcmwl-kernel-source' package hasn't been completely removed...and that's for STA
<chamunks> cchildress: Actually have never touched gentoo past an early version like 10 years ago when I first tried using linux.
<cchildress> chamunks: i really hate to say it but besides snarky humor i probably won't be much help
<cchildress> sorry :(
<Ampelbein> cchildress: hmm, if it's installed as dependency it should be removed by synaptic/aptitude when purging.
<chamunks> cchildress: its alright I was hopeful :P
<cchildress> i've never used dual video cards in linux
<bushbaby> cg2916: what's the output of 'uname -r' in a terminal?
<ohzie> skullboy: HMM.
<chamunks> cchildress: I have no idea how to address a video card at all lol.  But I know that xorg.conf wants me to do so.
<randomuser> can someone help me build a simple kickstart to source an NFS installation tree?
<ohzie> skullboy: sec
<cchildress> chamunks: it's just a section in xorg.conf...it's been 3-4 years since i hand-configed an xorg.conf myself
<cg2916> bushbaby: 2.6.38-6-generic
<bushbaby> cg2916: well you're currently using the natty kernel. are you sure you're in maverick right now?
<chamunks> cchildress: hmm its all good I should probably sleep on this problem and be content with the fact that my computer is working lol... :S grumble grumble.
<chamunks> cchildress: well thanks for your time and attention either way.
<cg2916> it says maverick in about ubuntu, any other way i can check?
<ohzie> skullboy: did you install the dependancies listed on the qingy website and build from source?
<mgmuscari> i've got an apache2 server running on an amazon ec2 instance, and i've followed the steps given here for setting up HTTPS: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html. lsof -i tells me that apache2 is listening on 443, and i have no rules set in iptables, however remote clients can't connect. more troubleshooting ideas?
<bushbaby> cg2916: what's the output of 'cat /etc/issue'?
<cchildress> Ampelbein: yeah that didn't fix anything...hmm
<mgmuscari> running ubuntu server 10.04 LTS
<skullboy> ohzie: all of em
<cg2916> bushbaby: wow, it's Ubuntu natty (development branch) \n \l
<bushbaby> cg2916: Seems like the old kernels are playing up. in which case run 'sudo apt-get auto-remove' should clean it up.
<bushbaby> cg2916: 'sudo apt-get autoremove'* my error.
<rob0917> is unity built on top of gnome 3 or gnome 2 ?
<cg2916> bushbaby: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Yoinx> bushbaby, I think i love you now... since you didn't say "My bad"
 * Yoinx shudders
<bushbaby> Yoinx: haha thanks. I never understood why people used that term.. terrible grammar if you ask me.
<Yoinx> ....have you seen the new gain commercials?
<bushbaby> cg2916: update and upgrade your packages 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Jordan_U> !ot | Yoinx
<ubottu> Yoinx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cg2916> bushbaby: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<zvacet> cg2916 :sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dagnachewa> hi all
<Yoinx> do you have synaptic, or update manager open?
<bushbaby> cg2916: any other apt-get commands open? update-manager still running?
<frustro> I need to create an img of a few files to a floppy image. anyone know of a good way to do that?
<dagnachewa> anyone here installed rstudio ? an IDE for R?
<cg2916> bushbaby: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zvacet> cg2916 : so is another process using it?
<bushbaby> cg2916: yeah, check for other running apt-get processing in running terminals. or update-manager.
<cg2916> bushbaby: new to ubuntu, how?
<bushbaby> cg2916: ok is Update manager stil running? any other open windows?
<zvacet> cg2916 : check if ubuntu software center,synaptic or update manager is running
<cg2916> bushbaby: chromium and terminal
<Yoinx> Just look around... if you have synaptic package manager, update manager, a apt-get going somewhere....
<Yoinx> what's in the terminal?
<bushbaby> cg2916: ok what's going on in terminal? just the apt-get command you just pressed?
<cg2916> bushbaby: working now, i had software center earlier
<randomuser> so, uhh... kickstart? anyone familiar with kickstart?
<cg2916> bushbaby: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<bushbaby> cg2916: ok good. try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<cg2916> bushbaby: same result
<Scunizi> sometime in the last 4 days my usb headset speaker volume has diminished to a point where it's difficult to hear anything but the mic is working fine.  Headset works find on another ubuntu machine. Pavucontrol says volume is all the way up and the sound indication line is bouncing at the high volume end.. Any help fixing this appriciated.
<cg2916> bushbaby: you there?
<Yoinx> cg2916, you could go through here. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/e-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-360554/#post4254103
<bushbaby> cg2916: hmmm ok. well seeing as natty boots ok but grub is showing duff kernels run 'sudo update-grub' to see what it finds
<Yoinx> if bushbaby doesnt come back
<Yoinx> nvm
<FloodBot2> Yoinx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bushbaby> cg2916: Yeah sorry, was tying madly at my command line (I'm on natty too) to try and work out some solutions
<aeon-ltd> Scunizi: if settings are the same for both machines, and the ports are fine - iit seems more likely theres a wiring problem in the headset
<prix83> how can disattivate touchpad drivers and install new ones ??
<cg2916> anybody?
<Scunizi> aeon-ltd: that's just it.. no issues with the wiring.. checked on 1 additional ubuntu box, 1 kubuntu box and windows.. headset is good (that was my first thought-wiring).. the only difference on my desktop that has the issue is it has both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed for switching on login depending on my mood that day..
<bushbaby> cg2916: I've made two responses thus far...?
<Yoinx> Scunizi, try another set of headphones on the quiet computer. Maybe the port's bad
<slug0> how do i get to the perl room?
<Scunizi> Yoinx: perhaps.. but I don't have another set of usb headset/mic
<cg2916> hello?
<Yoinx> oh, it's usb?
<Scunizi> Yoinx: yes
<Yoinx> sorry, I missed that part... do you have the right drivers for it on that box?
<Scunizi> Yoinx: it's been working fine since Xmas.. just in the last 4 days it got "quiet" on the speaker side.. mic works fine
<slug0> topic
<cg2916> i need help
<bushbaby> cg2916: You seem to be having connection problems if you can't see anyone? Try resetting your client.
<zvacet> cg2916 : try sudo aptitude smart-upgrade
<frustro>  strange vbox/ubuntu/freebsd/floppy question.  I need to custom build freebsd for freenas because my sas controller is not supported.  freebsd install requires a floppy. the card vendor only supplies files.  Anyone know of a way on ubuntu to create an floppy img with those files so i can mount it in my vm?
#ubuntu 2011-03-15
<needlez> how can i make it so that a file can be read by anyone but only written to by root and by my script??
<Yoinx> the script would be ran with the user permissions... unless you're running the script as root.
<needlez> the script is ran with user permissions, so can I make it so that everyone can read but only root can write ?? or is that just not possible??
<shcherbak> needlez: first: sudo chown root fileName
<erkan^> hello, can picasa.deb support for dutch language? because i see that is english language only :/
<Yoinx> needlez yeah, you can do it so everyone could read, and only root could write
<Yoinx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shcherbak> second: sudo chmod 704 fileName
<JDipper> Can anyone help me try to install the PECL/Haru extension?
<shcherbak> needlez: third: man chown && man chmod
<needlez> schcherbak: I did that chown root fileName already then chmod 644 the only problem is that the script that is ran to modify the file doesn't modify the file. How can I make the script which is ran at startup able to modify it too
<shcherbak> needlez: via crontab, use @boot for root crontab (this you modify via sudo)
<needlez> what is crontab and how can I use that?? with the script I created explain please
<shcherbak> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<erkan^> !picasa
<ubottu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<Yoinx> !pizza
<Yoinx> Poor bot, doesn't know about pizza :(
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell Yoinx about bot
<ubottu> Yoinx, please see my private message
<needlez> really pizza ...lol
<penos> ubottu: i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JDipper> Anyone?
<shcherbak> !love
<penos> ubottu: do you love me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yoinx> needlez, you would just put the script into crontab.
<Stryker> how do i make my computer recognize the onboard sound card
<needlez> ok thanx
<penos> ubottu: kneel before my eyes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yoinx> just read the guide first so you have the right format
<penos> what kind of nick is fisted?
<masterjp> по русски ктото говорит?
<penos> is that russian?
<masterjp> yes
<shcherbak> !ru > masterjp
<ubottu> masterjp, please see my private message
<JDipper> Well, that's a shame
<JDipper> On to the next distrib...
<penos> !ru > penos
<ubottu> penos, please see my private message
<amh345> hey guys, im having a hell of a time encrypting a file with gpg.  lets say i have abc.txt and i want to gpg with test.asc , does anyone know how it's done?   i've gotten tied up on every piece of information i can find online.  any help would be greatly appreciated.
<penos> ubottu: i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<penos> is there a channel where i can have a conversation with a bot?
<Stryker> yeah
<penos> where?
<Stryker> "/msg ubottu"
<penos> ubottu: shut up
<penos> huh?
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nellwee> not sure how or what i did but every time I click on my dockuments folder or downloads it gives me a window with  a photo in a photo viewer and I cant access any files....how do I fix it?
<penos> ubottu: i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stryker> when i type alsamixer i get cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<penos> ubottu: shut up
<penos> ?
<nellwee> my home folder takes me to firefox_wallpapers.png
<shentino> lmao
<shentino> ubottu: i hate you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fadax> Hi
<shentino> ubottu: will you marry me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fadax> How do I restore my grub bootloader from ubuntu livecd?
<fadax> Having installed windows which removed it
<shentino> actually ubottu, declining marriage is a sign of intelligence
<shentino> *badum PSH*
<XuMuK> куу
<fadax> I have tried Sudo grub from the livecd but it says grub not found and I don't have the Internet to apt-get it
<shentino> !ru | XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Yoinx> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Stryker> when i type alsamixer i get cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<penos> !sarahconnor
<Yoinx> hmm, thought it would have the recovery link... fadax , the cd should have grub on it somewhere... since it installs it.
<XuMuK> shentino: thx Cap, I just confused the tabs...
<will> Is there a basic Ubuntu goof off chat channel? If so, can someone redirect me to it please?
<shentino> oh, oops
<manlymatt83> What's the channel for 11.04?
<shentino> that k looked cyrillic, so I made a wild guess
<nellwee> when i go to places in ubuntu and click on home folder or dockuments or music or videos they all link to photo viewer with a photo or firefox_wallpapers.png  . dose anyone know how to fix this?
<Stryker> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stryker> will
<will> Thank you Stryker.
<Stryker> np
<Stryker> awquard silence?
<Stryker> awkward silence?
<Yoinx> It's odd.... Guess everyone's ubuntu is going GREAT.
<Stryker> not mine
<linuxuz3r> hmmm
<Stryker> my onboard chip is not recognized
<linuxuz3r> h,,,
<linuxuz3r> hhmmm
<linuxuz3r> hi Stryker
<Yoinx> what chip?
<Stryker> realtek ac'97
<Stryker> sound card
<Stryker> !realtek ac'97
<abstrakt> Stryker, hmm, pretty common chip, odd that it wouldn't be recognized
<Stryker> i agree abstrakt
<nellwee> anyone know what would cause my home folder is linked to another program or file
<abstrakt> anyone here have suggestions for an open source web control panel?
<Yoinx> are you using wubi stryker?
<abstrakt> mostly I want my users to be able to manage their email accounts: add and remove email accounts and change passwords
<abstrakt> that's about it really
<Polah> Nellwee: pastebin the contents of /home/<username>/.gtk-bookmarks please
<abstrakt> I can handle the rest on my own for the most part
<Stryker> no, im using genuine primary partitioned maverick
<abstrakt> *maybe* add databases and SSL certificates
<ExplodingPiglets> google chrome keeps flashing.
<ExplodingPiglets> is this a problem with ubuntu?
<ExplodingPiglets> It is giving me a seizure
<Stryker> !ac'97
<Yoinx> abstrakt, just take one that you know of and google "whatever ubuntu alternatives"
<Scunizi> Yoinx: I found the answer to my usb headset problem.. On initial inspection all output volume controls were up.. however I forgot about the cli alsamixer (why that takes control over the other volume controls including pulseaudio's pavucontrol I don't know.... )
<dassouki> i just added a bounty to this question. I was wondering if anyone could help http://http://askubuntu.com/questions/29269/change-x-settings-to-boot-into-laptop-with-non-working-screen-using-an-external-m
<dassouki> oops double http:// sorrry
<masterjp> .дшые
<Yoinx> ahh, good that you got it fixed though Scunizi
<nellwee> Polah,  if I access the folders that way I can see my files but when I try from places it links to something different
<Yoinx> dass, are you just trying to recover files?
<tripelb> OK my icons are tooo big (Ub10.04) and I want to make them smaller. Not individually, all at once. I forget how. Please tell me. TY
<Polah> Nellwee: .gtk-bookmarks is what controls the linking of the Places menu. Pastebin the contents of it and link me pelase
<Stryker> alsamixer gives me this message:cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Polah> please*
<fadax> Yoinx I mounted my root of my proper ubuntu installation in /mnt/root , so now im trying sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /mnt/root/dev --recheck.   But it gives the error /mnt/root/dev is not a block device
<fadax> What am I doing wrong?
<Yoinx> dont you have to chroot or something for that fadax?
<tripelb> ps "system > preferences > appearances" is not the place to make all the icons on the desktop smaller. It sounded right but it's not there.
<Yoinx> fadax, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<will> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils could help you out on yoru missing alsamixer issue.
<nellwee> Polah,  went to that location and did not see the .gtk-bookmarks
<YertleTheTurtle> Is it possible to run the equivalent of a chkdsk command from my ubuntu partition on my windows partition?
<Scunizi> will: do we actually need alsamixer with the controls under 'Properties' and after installing pavucontrol??
<Yoinx> linux cant scan a windows partition
<edbian> YertleTheTurtle, You could use gparted but linux is not good at checking NTFS partitions
<nellwee> I alos cant see my active windows in lower pannel
<gumus> hi all! what was the command for launching eboard? It's been a while since i played chess at FICS . can't remember how i had launched it :D ...any ideas?
<Scunizi> will: they seem to interfear with each other some
<Yoinx> well, I guess it can.. but you shouldnt.
<Polah> Nellwee: /home/<username>, press Ctrl+H to show hidden fiels
<will> Scunizi: I would not be able to tell you. I have only been in the battle between ALSA and Pulse-Audio.
<YertleTheTurtle> edbian, I see. Its not booting so I can get chkdsk running, so anything would be helpful I guess
<will> Scunizi: I have still yet to accomplish a global control over ALSA without having Pulse-Audio installed.
<edbian> YertleTheTurtle, You can use gparted.  I don't think it's capable of fixing problems it finds.  You need a windows xp disk  (or 7 or whatever you have)
<gumus> hello ? can anyone help?
<Yoinx> yertle, if you have a windows disk you could build a PE from it so that you could scan it reliably
<edbian> YertleTheTurtle, Alternatively, you could get all the data off the ntfs partition, clobber it, and use Linx Exclusively
<YertleTheTurtle> edbian, eh dont' want to. thanks
<Polah> Nellwee: For that, right click the panel > add to panel > Window List
<YertleTheTurtle> edbian, only use it for games, got tired of fucking with wine.
<Scunizi> will: yea.. me too.. I suddenly had my USB headset speaker volume reduced to near nothing and was pulling my hair out because all gui accessable volume controls were all the way up.. somehow alsa-mixer was turned almost all the way down for output.. AND it only affected my USB headset.. not my speakers.. weird.
<YertleTheTurtle> the hdd is on its way out, i just need to replace it
<will> NTFS - Their is no equivalent yet to chkdsk/scandisk for NTFS in linux.
<fadax> Yoinx ok im trying to follow that guide but now I've mounted the drive it gives the wrong output.. How do I unmount it?
<edbian> YertleTheTurtle, Then get a windows CD
<YertleTheTurtle> its in the other room (I think)
<Yoinx> umount
<gumus> does anyone know how to laucnh the eboard ? I want to play chess but forgot the command to run
<nellwee> Polah,  still cant find .gtk-bookmarks .  It did show me all hidden files just not that one
<Yoinx> fadax, you might be better off just rebooting and starting fresh following the guide
<Yoinx> YertleTheTurtle, what everyone is getting at... is even if you're able to find some way to scan the disk... linux doesn't really support it.. so you risk data loss.
<edbian> nellwee, it is a file, not a folder.  Try this: gedit ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<fadax> Oh ok ill do that... I was just trying to avoid waiting for the livecd again!   Thanks for the help
<will> Make sure you use your proper OS disc for scanning of an NTFS partition. Misuse will corrupt data and possibly the partition itself.
<Yoinx> np, fadax... just dont know what you've done and you probably don't wanna mess anything up
<beacher> hi all,good morning
<nellwee> http://pastebin.com/dYdE42C1
<will> Only system other than an NTFS based OS that can securely check the disc integrity of an NTFS partition is a Macintosh with NTFS 3G installed.
<will> You MAY be able to find some sort of application or software that is Linux/Ubuntu compatible that has the same features of NTFS 3G.
<edbian> will, Is there a difference between NTFS-3g on Mac than the NTFS-3g on linux?
<will> Yes.
<will> Mac's version costs money and has extra features.
<nellwee> Polah,  http://pastebin.com/dYdE42C1
<root__> my backtrack dont work
<Polah> Nellwee: and they don't go to your Documents folder and such like?
<lahwran> greetings Senix
<Polah> Your places should be, in this order: Home Folder, Desktop, Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos, Downloads and they should all link to the correct places listed on gtk-bookmarks
<nellwee> Polah,  no they link to other stuff.. but I can open compter and filesystem and home folder and view everything
<cjae> is there something wrong with vbox in 10.10? I have been getting kernel panics while trying to run linux from scratch in vbox
<chamunks> Does anyone know of a piece of software for ubuntu that will handle where my downloads go on a rule set basis?  So like I download any Picture format Jpg Png Bmp.. etc and it will move that completed download automatically to my Pictures folder and same thing with documents and software installs etc..
<edbian> will, The proprietary version is called Tuxera NTFS.  NTFS-3g is the free version.  However apparently the names are inter-changeable (which is confusing)
<edbian> chamunks, That would be a setting in your browser.  I'm not aware of anything like that.
<will> edbian: Understandable. And that explains alot. But it doesn't explain why they charged me for the KEXT for it in Mac... *Must have been a greedy guy*
<Polah> Nellwee: Sounds like a strange configuration error with GNOME
<edbian> will, It's a bit of a mess: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS-3G
<overclucker> !backtrack > root__
<ubottu> root__, please see my private message
<nellwee> Polah,  if I click places then home folder I get firefox_wallpaper.png
<will> Tuxera NTFS 3G for Mac - 34.93 USD
<will> Yeah, they only charge for Mac.
<Hodr> hi guys, How do I make my Nameserver allow access to my sites from LAN and WAN at the same time?
<will> The NTFS 3G in Mac OS is modified to a serious extent.
<edbian> will, I learned something new tonight! :)
<will> I have been able to modify alot of settings to a NTFS partition with it.
<abstrakt> and it sucks
<abstrakt> NTFS on mac totally fucked the new HD I bought
<will> edbian: Yeah. Mac sucks money right out of your wallet, haha.
<nellwee> Polah,  thanks for scratching your head on this one  lol not sure how it happened
<Hodr> If my A record points to my LAN IP, I can only visit my site locally, but if I set it to the WAN IP, I can only access it from a seperate network.
<abstrakt> will, conversely, linux sucks time right out of your life, so... take your pick
<will> I have nothing but time!
<Polah> Nellwee, I'm not too sure then. I'll take a guess at it being a GNOME configuration error or being generally broken. So you could make start by reinstall GNOME, but I'm really not too sure.
<will> Just not time to blow money on Mac.
<edbian> Hodr, You should have your router port forward connections coming from the Internet.
<abstrakt> will, you have no food or money or wiminz?
<abstrakt> bummer
<will> 1 woman and 2 kids.
<nellwee> Polah,  how would I re install gnome
<will> I take my Ubuntu break every now and then.
<abstrakt> will, married? mmm, that doesn't count
<will> Otherwise i might go insane.
<nellwee> Polah,  ill try anything before I re install whole pc
<will> No no no... I shall never fall into that trap.
<abstrakt> mac is for trustafarians who go like "omg, look my computer matches my shoooes!"
<dagnachewa> anyone here installed rstudio ?
<Polah> Nellwee: You don't need to reinstall everything to reinstall gnome
<will> Mac has better gaming support with Wine than Linux does.
<abstrakt> dunno what rstudio is, I've install ubuntu-studio though
<Polah> Abstrakt: If your shoes are made out of unibody aluminium
<will> Which REALLY sucks.
<abstrakt> will, hahah, saying that mac or linux has "any" gaming support is a joke
<Polah> Nellwee: I'd assume you would do sudo apt-get remove gnome2 and then the same but with install and then configure
<abstrakt> that's the one place really where windows still shines
<Polah> I'm not sure, I've never done it. Best to ask someone else
<abstrakt> windows for games, mac for video editing and linux for everything else
<will> I have played Fallout 3 in Mac. I can't even support it at all in Win.
<abstrakt> well, mac/win for netflix, but you can do that in a virtual machine in ubuntu
<Fluttershy> emulate a Wii
<Fluttershy> A+ solution
<abstrakt> will, you must have some crappy windows hardware then
<will> Intel 4500MHD.>.>
<will> You tell me.
<abstrakt> derp, dunno what that is
<abstrakt> mobo chipset?
<will> It's a major upgrade from my old Intel 950 GMA though.
<abstrakt> gfx card? if it's a graphix card, and it's intel, you're asking for trouble already
<will> Yep.
<will> Laptop though.
<will> And a cheap one at that.
<abstrakt> ah, there's your second problem
<abstrakt> and third
<abstrakt> respectively
<will> I enjoy modifying my software to adapt to it's hardware. So it doesn't bother me too much.
<TravelingMonkey> does anybody know how to print an A4 document to US letter size paper in Ubuntu?
<nellwee> Polah,  http://pastebin.com/aFzW2pMQ
<TravelingMonkey> i figured this would be straightforward, but i couldnt find any control for it
<nellwee> Polah,  what did I do wrong
<nellwee> lol
<TravelingMonkey> and i cant think what to search for on the net
<dagnachewa> hello everyone
<dagnachewa> is there a vaillant archer to help me ? I get http://pastebin.com/e8Cv1Ym2 when trying to install rstudio hereis my ld.so.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353785/ here is my $PATH http://pastebin.com/vd5sCG7T please help
<Polah> Uhh
<Polah> You didn't have gnome in the first place
<fadax> Yoinx I followed the guide but when I do grub install it says : attempting to install grub to a partition instead of
<Polah> remove gnome, leave gnome2
<fadax> The mbr
<Hodr> edbian My router is forwarding the http and dns ports to my server
<Polah> Nellwee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178720
<edbian> Hodr, Then your DNS server should be telling incoming connections to go to your router
<fadax> Then it says embedding is not possible. Grub can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. Use --force to use them (not recommended)
<edbian> Hodr, Cause you are doing NAT (because your ISP only gave you one IP address)
<fadax> What should I do?
<edbian> Hodr, Because you are doing NAT all the DNS tells WAN connections is the public IP of the router.  Maybe you can configure it to tell things on the LAN where each other are. That would be more useful.
<will> TravelingMonkey: Try opening your document in Firefox and then using it's print selection for adjustments. Just a suggestion.No clue if it will work for you or not.
<fadax> Yoinx Nevermind I've found what I was doing wrong!
<TravelingMonkey> well, its a pdf
<TravelingMonkey> and im opening it with evince
<TravelingMonkey> but the "resize to fill printable area" option doesnt seem to exist
<Hodr> edbian ok, I will try it, I have a commercial service coming in a week with 5 static's, but was hoping for a quick fix in the mean time
<Hodr> edbian using a proxy site works, but they load up the pages with ads and crap :-(
<edbian> Hodr, Quick fix: tell the DNS that everything is at your router's public IP.  Tell the router to port forward to the various servers
<TravelingMonkey> firefox uses evince to display pdfs
<TravelingMonkey> so, that is not an option
<will> TravelingMonkey: I would not know where to start. I have not used that program for PDF based viewing. I normally use Adobe-Acrobat.
<TravelingMonkey> to try to work around this, i installed okular
<TravelingMonkey> it appears the KDE dialogs dont have such an option either
<will> Hmm.
<will> KDE was usually good at doing that.
<TravelingMonkey> yeah
<TravelingMonkey> i think this particular thing is missing
<TravelingMonkey> i never thought about it before
<TravelingMonkey> i just assumed it existed
<will> TravelingMonkey: I just opened a PDF with the basic document viewer in Ubuntu, i have all the common options for printer adjustments.
<TravelingMonkey> do you have something such as "resize document to printable area"?
<TravelingMonkey> or "expand to fill printable area"?
<wasd> hi, I set a standard program (totem) to play DVDs, how can I change that default program?
<fisix> hey does anybody know how to rearrange the icons within and between the notification area vs the indicator applet?
<TravelingMonkey> im trying to remember the exact wording
<will> TravelingMonkey: Page Scaling - Fit page to printable area.
<TravelingMonkey> okay
<TravelingMonkey> i think i see it now
<TravelingMonkey> man, i searched for that thing like 10 times
<TravelingMonkey> it just proves you can never find something when youre looking for it
<TravelingMonkey> or at least that i cant
<TravelingMonkey> ;)
<will> Lol.
<will> I am actually having an issue with my logout/shutdown icon in teh upper right hand corner on the taskbar keeps dissapearing.
<hiexpo> root__, why are you pming me
<TravelingMonkey> yeah
<TravelingMonkey> thats been happening to me, too
<will> Hmm.
<TravelingMonkey> but only with the second login
<will> It hasn't happened before.
<will> Mine just randomly goes *POOF*.
<TravelingMonkey> like, i have another account for a relative, and its fine
<TravelingMonkey> but mine disappears when i log in as the second user
<will> It happened after i adjusted my ALSA-Pulse-Audio setup.
<TravelingMonkey> thats strange
<TravelingMonkey> but i havent adjusted that
<shad0w_guy> hey anybody here with any FreeBSD expirience?? cause they kick me out of #freebsdhelp for no reason u.u
<TravelingMonkey> but i also found that if you kill the X server, it comes back
<TravelingMonkey> at least sometimes
<TravelingMonkey> i didnt bother this time cause i was already into a bunch of stuff when i noticed
<will> So far i only have two issues.
<will> My shutdown/logout icon.
<will> And no audio in KQ.
<TravelingMonkey> are you using lucid?
<will> 10.04
<TravelingMonkey> yeah
<will> I prefer 8.10.....
<TravelingMonkey> me, too
<TravelingMonkey> me, too, again
<will> Can't get a higher up Distro.
<TravelingMonkey> 8.10 was about the peak
<will> And can't run 8.10 anymore.
<will> Damm EoL junk.
<will> No support for it at all anymore.
<Evildaemon> So, I read the man page for nice (In shell) and it would appear that the shell doesn't know which version of nice to use. If anyone knows, I would gladly appreciate the knowledge of how to change nice value from the command line.
<TravelingMonkey> well, there is a lot of hardware that was subsequently supported, too
<TravelingMonkey> none of those 3G cards worked with 8.10
<TravelingMonkey> but many of them work flawlessly with 10.04
<TravelingMonkey> well, maybe flawlessly is the wrong word
<TravelingMonkey> since they can lock the system
<will> You had to manually install them in 8.10
<TravelingMonkey> but they work out of the box
<TravelingMonkey> i know
<TravelingMonkey> but now, they just work
<DystaN> Ubuntu 10.10  Compiz Fusion Dual MOnitors , can you change multiple desktop cubes independently ???
<will> sudo /flipflop.sh
<will> Lol.
<TravelingMonkey> thats another question
<TravelingMonkey> compiz is forcing a mouse pointer on me
<will> O.o
<will> Don't let it poke you.
<Evildaemon> Lolwut?
<TravelingMonkey> when i turn it off, it switches to the pointer i chose in appearance
<TravelingMonkey> but when i turn it back on, it goes back to the one it likes
<TravelingMonkey> and no change will affect it
<will> Hmm.
<TravelingMonkey> is there some way to set the mouse pointer in compiz?
<will> I wouldnot be able to help you in teh slightest on that one.
<TravelingMonkey> its been bugging me
<will> If you are using CCSM then maybe you can change it. But other than that. I wouldn't have teh slightest clue. I have never changed my cursor.
<TravelingMonkey> but its an annoyance, so i usually forget about it
<TravelingMonkey> but someone was just talking about compiz
<TravelingMonkey> well, if the comixcursors are installed, it just defaults to the black one
<TravelingMonkey> and doesnt allow any changes
<TravelingMonkey> maybe the start button problem has to do with compiz, too
<TravelingMonkey> hmmm
<TravelingMonkey> hold on
<will> Oh, he was asking about Compiz and the multiple monitor setup.
<TravelingMonkey> i know
<o2oo> hi
<TravelingMonkey> i read the post
<will> I am guessing he wants 4 desktops on each monitor.
<will> And to be able to control them seperately.
<TravelingMonkey> well, that had no effect
<o2oo> who knows how to get the length of the "int" type in ubuntu ?
<TravelingMonkey> wait a sec
<o2oo> hello, who knows how to get the length of the "int" type in ubuntu ?
<TravelingMonkey> the power button and the IM client applet are still missing
<TravelingMonkey> but the panel is still making/keeping space for them
<jrib> o2oo: in what context? C?
<TravelingMonkey> restarting compiz fixed my pointer problem -- this time
<TravelingMonkey> interesting
<TravelingMonkey> that didnt work the other day
<illmortal> Anyone know how to change the cursor? Specifically when it's dragged onto a link? I don't like the little, "hand" icon lol
<o2oo> jrib, in shell
<TravelingMonkey> there are themes
<DystaN> Ubuntu 10.10  Compiz Fusion Dual MOnitors , can you change multiple desktop cubes independently ???
<TravelingMonkey> you might even be able to edit a pointer theme and put some other image in there
<o2oo> for example, "uname -m" can get the ubuntu is 32bit or 64bit
<illmortal> hmmm
<o2oo> I knew a method to get the "int" type's length in ubuntu shell, but forgot!
<jrib> o2oo: try #bash
<o2oo> jrib, ?
<o2oo> how
<jrib> o2oo: /join #bash
<Phong_> hi guys, i try to install ubuntu within windows mode and get this error: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<Phong_> any help?
<Phong_> after it reboot, i got this error: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<o2oo> ok
<Phong_> what seem to be the problem here?
<Phong_> all i did was mount the .iso and install within windows
<will> Cool. Got my shutdown/logout icon fixed.
<Phong_> it asks me to reboot, which i did and got this eror: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<Phong_> any h elp would be appreciated.
<will> You tried to install 10.10 or 11.04?
<mjn> general props to the open-source community!!
<Phong_> 10.10
<Phong_> x32 bit
<mjn> y'all are great...!
<will> That is why.
<will> Stick with 10.04 for now.
<will> Or even do a distro upgrade THROUGH 10.04.
<mjn> go on a windows forum, and a lot of folks are a little uppity...
<will> Don't manually install it with the ISO.
<Phong_> oh, so u'll telling me to install 10.04 ?
<Phong_> and then do upgrade?
<will> The main Squash filessystem is a little screwy in 10.10 and 11.04 at teh moment.
<mjn> but y'all take it in stride, even when my ??'s are incredibly stupid...thanks again!
<will> You more than likely will never get them installed. D=
<Yoinx> yeah, you could always just get virtualbox and install ubuntu in there if you wanted to try it out from windows
<mjn> as they often/always are (see above, re: incredibly stupid)..
<Yoinx> I'm assuming you are since you're trying to use wubi
<Yoinx> mjn, there's no such thing as a stupid question... Since you were smart enough to ask.
<Phong_> ok,ill download 10.04
<mjn> see, that's what i'm talkin about...thanks again...
<Phong_> i'll do it and did it, and done it. ;)
<Phong_> brb
<will> I appoligize i didn't catch your question "mjn". I was probably paying attention to my son when you typed it in.
<larious> Phong_: why dont you download 10.10
<gnome> Hi
<larious> gnome : How are yu doing
<gnome> I want to have tcpdump's output to be a little cleaner.
<will> larious: I recommended him to install 10.04 and do a Distro upgrade from within due to the Squashfs and Wubi being corrupted in the new ISO's.
<mjn> will, wasn't a question....i just noticed a lot of good behavior in the open source community...have benefited from the helpful attitudes of it's denizens, and want to encourage said behavior with a general shoutout/express my gratitude that there are places like this to go for help..
<gnome> I want to parse it...
<will> mjn: Oh, it sounded like you asked a question and never got a reply, haha.
<bashzsh> I'm curious about this command (NOT TO BE RUN): sudo apt-get --purge remove [icecat]  If run with bash, it tries to delete about 6gb of packages on my machine. Why does it find so many? If run on zsh, it is "no matches found [icecat]". I'm guessing bash recognizes that as a regular expression?
<gnome> More importantly, I need to upload via php
<gnome> *ftp
<gnome> I would probally upload the log, and use explode to manipulate the output.
<larious> will: I have 10.04 and am having a problem that is why I am thiking of better upgrading to 10.10, no one yet solve my problem
<gnome> How would I use ftp to upload a log? Also, can i rotate the log for tcpdump?
<will> larious:I would recommend a Distro upgrade from within your Update Manager rather than installing from the ISO.
<timo_> backtrack
<Phong_> larious, i did download 10.10., and got this error : Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<Guest71642> yes
<larious> Will: maybe you can solve my problem too
<will> But then again. Formatting into EXT3 may let you install it from boot-up like normal. I know installation from Wubi inside Windows on Distros 10.10-11.04 comes out in two ways.
<Phong_> ok i need to reboot
<Phong_> be back
<will> It will either tell you that Wubi is missing. Ot it will tell you that the SquashFS is corrupted or missing. I can't remember exactly what the outcome was that had to do with SquashFS.
<Guest71642> do some body now to work with back track 4
<will> larious: Sure. What might your problem be?
<Phong_> still didn't work
<Phong_> same message
<Phong_> darm it
<Phong_> i still ahve this fuking error: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<Phong_> have*
<DystaN> Ubuntu 10.10  Compiz Fusion Dual MOnitors , can you change multiple desktop cubes independently ???
<bashzsh> gnome: man ftp && man logrotate
<DystaN> :)
<Phong_> this is getting annoying
<Phong_> Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<larious> Will: I have a USB modem from Huawei company that my operator is using for internet connect for their subcriber in Nigeria and this modem has window driver and it install my APN automatically and in ubunt connection manager I set up the broadband connection it has for APN that I dont know and calling the technical support for the APN they told me that they dont have it and I told them about
<larious> ubuntu they told me that they dont know anything about the window. So how do i do about this problem that I am having
<Phong_> someone got to help me man
<Phong_> i got problem install ubuntu: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<Phong_> got this error with 10.10 or 10.04
<lacus> gnome: man ftp && man logrotate
<Phong_> this is impossible
<will> Phong_: I am not sure how to help you out Phong_. It has to do with installing it inside of Windows i can tell you that much.
<Phong_> no one ?
<will> larious: What modem and company?
<larious> Phong_: when I was installing mine.... I was having a problem of output but try it by cracking my brain I got it working, are you using desktop or laptop, and intel or AMD
<pylix> Phong_: are you installing with a usb?
<larious> will: the modem is Huawei EC226
<Phong_> pylix, no, mount the iso
<Phong_> with ultraiso
<Phong_> then install it within windows 7
<Phong_> after reboot got this: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<will> Try extracting the CD into a folder on your desktop.
<larious>  Phong_: when I was installing mine.... I was having a problem of output but try it by cracking my brain I got it working, are you using desktop or laptop, and intel or AMD
<Phong_> oh okay
<Phong_> let me try that
<Phong_> brb
<will> I used WinRaR to extract mine and then running the WUBI installer.
<will> I wonder what version he is installing....
<larious> will: I m waiting for you help now
<larious>  Phong_: when I was installing mine.... I was having a problem of output but try it by cracking my brain I got it working, are you using desktop or laptop, and intel or AMD, tell me so that I can look into helping you, if I may suceeded :D
<mjn> anyone know?  having a helluva time joining to the domain....tried likewise, centrify-express, net domain, and others....seems to be dns related....but i'm 80ish percent that's all right...just quickly, could this be my firewall...
<will> larious: Try this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090119
<will> I have to reboot.
<will> I just did a major Console no-no.
<will> : /
<minimec> larious: Your modem should work with ubuntu. You might have to disable the PIN of the phone card, as the network manager doesn't give you the possibility to enter the PIN.
<Nowaker> hi. I got a question - is 11.04 mature enough to use on desktop? I am aware that not everything might fully work... just want to know if 11.04 works at all
<braxton> Is it possible to create a wireless network that a device can connect to using my laptop if I'm connected to an ethernet cable?
<Yoinx> maybe adhoc, if you bridge your connections.
<minimec> braxton: If you can set your wifi card to master mode, that should be possible. Go to the network manager and share the wifi network to other devices.
<Scunizi> !ics | braxton
<ubottu> braxton: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<BeyondThyme> Anyone here use Midori?  I found myself liking its speed but had a few crashes.  Has anyone found it stable or unstable in Ubuntu?
<Nowaker> used it a year ago... it crashed then sometimes
<Nowaker> don't know how it looks like now
<BeyondThyme> Nowaker: ok, thanks
<braxton> Thank you.
<silentz0r> hey, ubuntu is failing to play a dvd movie with vlc. Is there something i need to configure?
<larious> try to update the plug in of the vlc
<p_res> silentz0r: You obviously have not installed css support.
<silentz0r> p_res: cheers
<p_res> A common thing some people forget. ;-)
<DystaN> Are there ways  to rotate the deskop cubes (multiple ones) separately ?
<silentz0r> p_res: I had installed it, just forgot to run the .sh file :p
<Mission_Control> hello?
<Mission_Control> goodbye
<p_res> silentz0r: Fair enough.
<Phong_> man,
<Phong_> no matter what i do, i got no wubildr
<Phong_> no matter what i do i got this: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<Phong_> what the fuk is the problems
<Phong_> i'm getting so mad and upset
<Phong_> Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<IdleOne> Phong_: Please watch your language
<Phong_> IdleOne, i need help badly
<Phong_> why am i getting this: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<Phong_> i extract the iso
<Phong_> install
<FloodBot2> Phong_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phong_> not working
<IdleOne> Phong_: I don't know why, let me do a little googling for you.
<Phong_> ok
<will> Phong_: Try reading this to manually set your GRUB setup. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798283
<p_res> Was this a fresh install Phong_ ?
<p_res> Or what?
<Phong_> yes
<Phong_> p_res, fresh installed
<p_res> Were you installing Ubuntu on a system that already has Windows installed?
<A|i3N> wow I'm dumb. What's the linux equivalent to the DOS copy command? lol.
<Phong_> yes
<Phong_> p_res, wubi
<minimec> A|i3N: cp
<Phong_> within windows 7
<p_res> A|i3N: copy
<will> Lol.
<Phong_> after reboot i got this: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<will> Sorry, that was actually funny.
<A|i3N> cp. lol ok I knew it was something simple.
<LittleRed> ok guys... still trying to get my touch media controls working on my laptop (Sony running ubuntu 10.10) anyone out there get it to work?
<will> Yeah, his GRUB isn't dirrecting him to his installation.
<p_res> Phong_: I'd recommend not installing through Windows but rather just dual boot.
<will> I can't help him at all.
<will> I am used to using GRUB 1.
<p_res> Sorry A|i3N, I gave you the dos cmd by mistake. I misread your post.
<Phong_> wow
<Phong_> then what is the point of having wubi
<Phong_> lol
<p_res> Phong_: Boot from CD, follow installer instructions and install Ubuntu side-by-side with Windows adn then you'll get grub menu upon boot up.
<p_res> Phong_: Some have luck with WUBI, I always recommend to avoid it.
<Phong_> ok, let me burn to CD
<Phong_> brb
<p_res> Phong_: ;-)
<A|i3N> no problem I got it. OK just for conversations sake, say I want to copy a file from my downloads folder to my home directory - ubuntu won't let me do it, permission denied. So I went into the terminal and did sudo -s, then did a copy .... what would if I do if I wanted to bypass the terminal and drag and drop?
<Gunni> ubuntu server: no x server: how do i disable Screen blanking, dpms, in terminal so the screen never turns off?
<DystaN> Are there ways  to rotate the deskop cubes (multiple ones) separately ?
<DystaN> Ubuntu 10.10  Compiz Fusion Dual MOnitors , can you change multiple desktop cubes independently ???
<gangil> how to set a environment variable permanently?
<gangil> like if i do FOO=x
<gangil> export FOO
<jrib> Gunni: use setterm
<gangil> it goes after the shell is closed
<itaylor57> gangil: put it in our .bashr or .profile
<itaylor57> gangil: put it in your .bashrc or .profile
<gangil> itaylor57: I am using android-x86
<gangil> I am not sure if .bashrc or .profile exists
<p_res> gangil: ls -a and have a look.
<thraspic> ping thraspic
<illmortal> Anyone a recommendation on the best AMD Motherboard? Something that supports dual x16 pci-e, 6-core (the later architect of AMD's processor.. I think it's boulder?), and definitely USB 3.0?
<mndrll> hi everyone...!
<p_res> mndrll: Hi.
<border> hi
<aarcane_> anyone here using a SAS Expander, and willing to recommend it for use in a new system ?  i'm shopping for a SAS Expander for a ubuntu based system, and would love to hear from anyone running one now.
<Scunizi> Is there someplace else to get google earth other than google?  I have the medibuntu repos installed but nothing is showing
<mndrll> hey, i just install lubuntu, but i want to know if transmission is a good torrent downloader
<mndrll> or if there is any other betters
<mndrll> *better
<p_res> mndrll: I always had issues with Transmission and used Deluge instead.
<aarcane_> mndrll, if you want a web interface for your torrents, there is NOTHING better than transmission.  if not, azureus is a bit more full featured, but java based.
<lighta> I like transmission
<p_res> Deluge can be used for server or web-ui or gtk whatever you want to use it for. ;-)
<mndrll> mmm what about Ktorrent??
<p_res> mndrll: KTorrent is also good.
<lighta> kubuntu sound like
<DystaN> Ubuntu 10.10  Compiz Fusion Dual MOnitors , can you change multiple desktop cubes independently ???
<DystaN> Are there ways  to rotate the deskop cubes (multiple ones) separately ?
<gangil> thanks p_res itaylor57
<gangil> :)
<nestea> hm
<nestea> i cant install anything
<nestea> i did a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<nestea> it installed everything
<Scunizi> DystaN: no.. perhaps with the depreciated xinerama extension but not in twinview
<nestea> the only reason im on xchat is because i had it running before hand
<nestea> i cannot install any gtk browser (midori, chromium, etc)
<p_res> Why?
<nestea> i dunno
<Gunni> how do i make fsck run next boot?
<nestea> said it had a broken dependency and then
<mndrll> thanks guys!!
<nestea> BAM
<Scunizi> nestea: how about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (it does not upgrade your version of ubuntu like from 10.10 to 11.04)
<nestea> i get fuked like this
<mndrll> i think ill stick to transmission a while to see how it works!
<bastidrazor> Gunni: type sudo touch /forcefsck   then reboot
<nestea> hm
<nestea> wtf
<nestea> ..not supported.
<nestea> tycel@tycel-laptop ~/midori-0.3.3 $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nestea> This operation is not supported
<nestea> i just got done downloading over 20 gigs...:(
<nestea> i really dont wanna freaking re-install everything
<s5fs> nestea: when you try to install the chrome browser, what error do you receive?
<p_res> s5fs: That's what I'm waiting for through the flooding. lol
<Gunni> touch /forcefsck doesn't work
<DystaN> does anyone know how to RESIZE the CAIRO-DOCK Switcher ???
<nestea> Reading package lists... Done
<nestea> Building dependency tree
<nestea> Reading state information... Done
<nestea> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<nestea> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<FloodBot2> nestea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nestea> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Gunni> bastidrazor: touch /forcefsck doesn't work
<p_res> nestea: Try a sudo apt-get -f
<nestea> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nestea>   chromium: Depends: chromium-bsu but it is not going to be installed
<nestea> E: Broken packages
<dr_Willis> downloaded 20 gigs? Makes me wonder what you downloaded.
<nestea> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nestea>   chromium-bsu: Depends: libglc0 (>= 0.7.1) but it is not going to be installed
<nestea> E: Broken packages
<bastidrazor> Gunni: what  about it doesn't work?
<nestea> a whole lot of anime ^^
<p_res> nestea: Are you installing from the Ubuntu repos?
<nestea> yeah
<Gunni> bastidrazor: i did it, rebooted, nothing checked anything and the file is still there
<dr_Willis> !find libglc0
<ubottu> Found: libglc0
<skullboy> nestea: install libglc0 v 0.7.1
<p_res> nestea: sudo apt-get install libglc0
<dr_Willis> !info libglc0
<ubottu> libglc0 (source: quesoglc): QuesoGLC GLC implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-3 (maverick), package size 62 kB, installed size 180 kB
<p_res> Post back what it says.
<nestea>  libglc0: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<dr_Willis> somthing seem odd with these verison #'s ?
<nestea> don't ask me
<skullboy> nestea: install libfontconfig1 v 2.4.0
<nestea> i just install from the repos
<p_res> Try sudo aptitude install chromium-browser
<nestea> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nestea>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.8.0-2ubuntu1) but 2.8.0-2.1 is to be installed
<nestea> E: Broken packages
<p_res> Sometimes aptitude fixes things automatically or at least offers a resolution.
<nestea> fontconfig-config is already the newest version.
<nestea> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dr_Willis> isnt there an apt-get install -f option.
<nestea> yeah
<p_res> dr_Willis: That's what I suggested already.
<nestea> but its not working
<marym> hi, fresh install of 10.10 - how do i set up automatic updates (say weekly without intervention of password for root)?
<nestea> is what im trying ot say:(
<bastidrazor> Gunni: this is where i get this from.. it works on my machine and has on every versions since 7.04..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024771
<nestea> if its any help
<nestea> its downloading from lucid
<FloodBot2> nestea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> nestea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> nestea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * nestea growls
<dr_Willis> heh the flood bots are flooding
<Gunni> bastidrazor: might LVM prevent it from working?
<bastidrazor> Gunni: that may change everything, yes.
<p_res> I gotta go get some lunch. A geek has to eat. Good luck nestea.
<p_res> Hope you get it sorted.
<nestea> doubtful
 * nestea sighs
<nestea> alright
<nestea> give me a moment here
<FloodBot1> nestea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * nestea growls
<nestea> fucking bots
<p_res> nestea: Stop flooding then!
<marym> ugh - update manager, do i install security updates without confirmation or download all updates in teh background?
<marym> and do i need to enable any repos for this fresh install?
<Gunni> k i'll restate my question, how do i force fsck to run on my LVM disk on boot?
<nestea> can anyone give me the location where apt finds its sources? and can you give me the most recent thing to put in there?
<marym> nestea - /etc/apt/sources.lst
<nestea> okay
<nestea> all my sources are
<dr_Willis> you habve done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently nestea?
<nestea> all my sources are lucid
<nestea> yes
<nestea> this is what caused this WHOLE mess
<Scunizi> what printscreen program allows me to choose a window?  It doesn't matter if it's kde or gnome centric
<nestea> something broke:(
<FloodBot1> nestea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_Willis> scunizi - gimp can. and theres others in the repos.
<nestea> I did a sudo apt-get update and then a sudo apt-get upgrade and then it removed literaly everything
<Tohuw> What format should quotauser in adduser.conf be? Blocks? Bytes?
<nestea> but didnt re-install anything
<ebah> Hey all, is there a config file for notify-osd?
<Scunizi> dr_Willis: gimp can take a snapshot of what's on the screen?
<nestea> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main restricted multiverse universe
<nestea> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates restricted main multiverse universe
<dr_Willis> scunizi - gimp can.   yes..
<bastidrazor> Gunni: http://adminservercentral.com/index.php?topic=122.0 ... at the bottom but this requires you to have a liveCD/USB
<Scunizi> dr_Willis: how?
<Gunni> oh great, thanks bastidrazor
<dr_Willis> scunizi -  check its menus. file -> acquire  i think...
<Vegas_HP> hey guys I installed xubuntu and have decided to try windows home server.  However I can no longer boot any windows install cds on the computer. My xubuntu cd works inside the computer.  The install cd for windows home server works in other computers.  Any reason why I cant install windows now?
<bastidrazor> Gunni: best of luck.
<illmortal> bulldozer! that's what it is... can't wait til it comes out :D
<dr_Willis> Ive seen some optical drives be very picky about what cds they can read vegas_hp
<Vegas_HP> Dr_willis - it read it before xubuntu
<Ioniz3D> Vegas_HP: what error do you have ?
<Scunizi> dr_Willis: I had no idea.... worked like a champ.. THANKS!
<nestea> can someone give me in query what there sources.list say
<nestea> ?
<Ioniz3D> Vegas_HP: clean CD/DVD.
<Vegas_HP> Ioniz3D it just hangs on the black screen
<semitones> n2i
<Ioniz3D> nothing appears ?
<marym> setting up pc 10.10 for older person, want to put decent weather monitor, clock, etc on desktop. which screen-applet should is good?
<dr_Willis> vegas_hp installing an os is not going to make the drive not read other disks.. I have had optical disks die on me. or get flakey
<Vegas_HP> Ioniz3D - yeah it just hangs reads the cd and then boots xubunut
<marym> and email client similar to outlook - which one is good?
<bastidrazor> marym: evolution
<leaveboy> marym: thunderbird
<marym> hm
<hiexpo> nestea, what problem you having
<Ioniz3D> Vegas_HP: try to burn MS OS on another media (dvd or cd), clean the media then shutdown the pc start it up and try
<semitones> n2i, http://www.ghacks.net/2009/06/03/adding-a-directory-to-your-path/ should get you started :)
<ariel__> how do i mount/connect a My Book World Edition on Ubuntu ?
<Vegas_HP> Dr_willis it reads other disc just fine and when i put it in the other dvd drive it does the same thing.  I tried the dvd on another computer and it works just fine
<n2i> semitones: I will check it now
<ariel__> how do i mount/connect a My Book World Edition on Ubuntu ?
<dr_Willis> other disks as in other comercial disks.. or other disks you burnt..
<Vegas_HP> Dr_willis - other discs i burnt
<dr_Willis> thats what we are getting at.. it can read disks it made.. but not others..\
<fisch246> is there a guide on installing gnome in Ubuntu?
<fisch246> unless it's quite safe, can i have the command?
<dr_Willis> try imageing the disk on one pc.. copy the iso over.. butn it on the problem pc. see if that makes it work.
<fisch246> o sorry
<fisch246> i mean ubuntu server
<ariel__> how do i mount/connect a My Book World Edition on Ubuntu ?
<dr_Willis> ficsh246 install ubuntu-desktop pacakge
<dr_Willis> You are better off installing uuntu-desktop edition the n installing hte serivces you need. then the other way around.
<ariel__> how do i mount/connect a My Book World Edition on Ubuntu ?
<nestea> hiexpo: lol i lost everything and im trying to get it to work again
<fisch246> dr_Willis: well yea... but i don't want all those libraries... i'm trying to build my own minimal version of ubuntu... maybe even more minimal than xubuntu, and i don't want to get lubuntu cause i want to do it myself
<dr_Willis> ariel_	 a usb hard drive/ just plug it in.. it shuld auto mount. or show up in the placves menu.. or use the proper mount command.
<hiexpo> nestea, how did you lose everything what you mean
<illmortal> ya I have the same external HDD... I just plugged it in and it recognized it without an issue.
<dr_Willis> fisch246 its poroberly allready been done. theres dozens of minimal ubuntu variants out.
<h3r0> hi frien
<nestea> hm
<nestea> maybe i wont
<ariel__> dr_Willis it's a network drive
<nestea> grabbed my usb stick
<nestea> and grabbed stuff off a debian repos
<h3r0> i want to use swat but its no longer actively maintained :(
<nestea> and so far..its working on isntalling stuff
<fisch246> dr_Willis: i don't want a variant... i want to build it myself
<dr_Willis> ariel_	 depends on  what services its using then for thenetwork.
<nestea> brb though
<hero> what can i have in replacement for swat? :(
<ariel__> dr_Willis how do i figure that?
<dassouki> w/c 2
<p_res> hero: You can probably still install swat even though it's no longer maintained.
<dr_Willis> ariel_ read its docs? it may be using samba. or some other NAS service.
<hero> yes but can i have any software that can replace swat...
<hero> im on untrusted network
<n2i> Should  edit my $PATH via ~/.bash_profile?
<n2i> *Should I
<p_res> Dunno. I'm not even familiar with swat.
<dr_Willis> theres other samba config/admin tools out there hero. but its proberly best to learn to edit the config files by hand.
<hero> oh thank you p_res
<dr_Willis> n2i you can if you want to,
<hero> oh i see maybe like webmin
<p_res> hero: I've used webmin before.
<Abhijit> hi
<hero> is it hard to use?
<dr_Willis> webmin is not really a good tool to use these days either :)
<Abhijit> where is channel for monodevelop?
<dr_Willis> so forget about webmin.
<hero> oh really dr_Willis..
<p_res> hero: I'm just having a Google of swat now for curiosity.
<dr_Willis> !eboxc
<dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<p_res> dr_Willis: What is wrong with webmin?
<dr_Willis> swat - the old original web interface to samba. by the samba guys
<dr_Willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dr_Willis> there ya go...
<n2i> dr_Willis: Should I create new file while it is not exist?
<p_res> dr_Willis: Didn't know that. Cheers.
<hero> oh i see
<dr_Willis> n2i a .bashrc an .bash_profile exist here by default
<hero> im almost buying book about webmin :s
<dr_Willis> n2i  unless you got some other ubuntu bariant thats differnt.
<p_res> hero: Why buy a book. It's simple to use.
<dr_Willis> hero its not worth buyung a book on. its a dieing project for the most part.
<n2i> dr_Willis: I have no .bash_profile. I must create new?
<hero> now i wont buy a book about webmin :)
<p_res> Webmin home page still has installable DEB packages available.
<dr_Willis> n2i if you want one.. and you dont have one.. then sounds like you make one.. or copy one from somewhere
<leaveboy> n2i: edit the /etc/bash.rc
<JAPAN_HERO> HI!
<JAPAN_HERO> HELP JAPAN http://blogs.smh.com.au/sit/hitler.jpg
<dr_Willis> n2i it may be its using .profile these days
<JAPAN_HERO> http://blogs.smh.com.au/sit/hitler.jpg
<JAPAN_HERO> http://blogs.smh.com.au/sit/hitler.jpg
<dr_Willis> n2i or .bashrc
<leaveboy> n2i: It does the same thing
<bastidrazor> !ops | JAPAN_HERO
<ubottu> JAPAN_HERO: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<JAPAN_HERO> HELP JAPAN NOW
<hero> if you recreate the .bash_profile won't it do?
<hero> sudo adduser user1
<dr_Willis> I tink the latest ubuntus went to using .bashrc and .profile, not .bas_profile
<p_res> dr_Willis: Yes. They use bashrc
<JAPAN_HERO> http://blogs.smh.com.au/sit/hitler.jpg
<hero> p_res: how did you found out about swat?any good news?
<n2i> dr_Willis: So..I will add some thing like that: PATH = $PATH:/sbin to my ~/.bashrc. Is it ok?
<dr_Willis> !path
<dr_Willis> you want to export the path.
<dr_Willis> and thats not totally proper syntax you gave.
<dr_Willis> and sbin should allready be in the default path.
<n2i> export "PATH = $PATH:/sbin"?
<n2i> dr_Willis: yes, I also think so.
<n2i> my /etc/enviroment: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<dr_Willis> its time to check some bash docs n2i and learn  some basics.. its to easy to make typos to lean that stuff on irc.
<dr_Willis> theres NO spaces befor/after the =  i think
<ljsoftnet> how do i hide text messages during boot and shutdown?
<dr_Willis> and theres thousands of web sites/examples about setting the path
<n2i> :D
<bastidrazor> export PATH="path/to/bin:$PATH" .. n2i
<pyrofallout> Wondering if someone can help me out. I recently setup 10.10x64 on my server. i created another user and am ssh'ing in through that user instead of root, but the terminal prompt is quite different (just $ instead of user@host$ and can't use arrows).  Any suggestions?
<hero> oh i think maybe you can change the shell pyrofallout?
<hero> i think its in /etc/passwd
<hero> you should check that user and check the shell
<dr_Willis> you set your prompt via the PS1 variable. thers doezns of examples out there/  it maybe its not using bash, or its not running the .bash* init scripts
<ljsoftnet> how do i hide text messages during boot and shutdown?
<hero> $ usually is /bin/sh
<hero> and change it to /bin/bash
<hero> is that correct dr_Willis?
<dr_Willis> best to use the chsh command to change you shell :)
<dr_Willis> or as a test just run 'bash'
<hero> yeah you right :d
<bastidrazor> ljsoftnet: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<pyrofallout> thanks hero, yes it is /bin/sh
<pyrofallout> i think it has something to do with $PS1
<leaveboy> pyrofallout: arrows?
<ljsoftnet> bastidrazor ubuntu 10.04
<pyrofallout> if i press arrow up, to like repeat last command, it instead inputs ^{{A
<pyrofallout> ^[[A**
<hero> i think you can create user with default bash shell by using -s option in useradd command
<bastidrazor> ljsoftnet: /etc/default/grub  add :: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   then sudo update-grub
<leaveboy> pyrofallout: PS1="\u@\h \W:\$" will be ok
<pyrofallout> I tried that and it literally sets the promp t to \u@\h \W$
<ljsoftnet> bastidrazor its already on grub
<hero> maybe better to leave it as default...
<pyrofallout> hmm. i noticed root is using /bin/bash, is there any reason i cant run bash over sh
<Mishrax> Hello
<pyrofallout> switched my user to bash and things are good now. I guess my question then is there any concerns with using bash over sh
<pyrofallout> as I am used to and prefer bash
<bastidrazor> ljsoftnet: then you should be seeing no text but splash screens
<rolo> hello all
<Mishrax> I want to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 10.10 with live cd
<Mishrax> Help
<ljsoftnet> bastidrazor but its still there
<rolo> any one have help for brasero program in ubuntu
<p_res> Mishrax: Run the installer and away you go!
<jussi> How does one exit from minicom? "exit" only takes me to login, ctrl+c and ctrl+q no help...
<Mishrax> Where is that?
<leaveboy> jussi: c_s_c c_s_q
<p_res> Run the Live CD, double click on the desktop icon to install to hard drive.
<rolo> need help to burn dvd
<jussi> leaveboy: ?
<Mishrax> Actuall here is d situation
<cptmorgan> running 8.04 and i need to replicate an installed system. I've always done this with rsync. Everything boots up correctly on a fresh drive with identical partition table and filesystems but when booting the first time it complains about /var/run and /var/lock (varrun,varlock) and cannot start networking because of this. A reboot fixes this problem. Is there a reason this happens or a way to restore these filesystems so this doesn't happen
<n2i> Thank you, dr_Willis!
<leaveboy> jussi: ctrl+shift+c ctrl+shift +q
<Mishrax> I hv dual boot xp nd 7 then ubuntu over them
<p_res> Mishrax: That's fine. So what's the problem?
<rolo> any one tell me why brasero wont burn dvd?
<jussi> leaveboy: ahh, Ill try that, tanks
<dr_Willis> rolo braserero is a little flakey at times. theres otehr burning apps out there thaty may work better
<Mishrax> I m nt getting hw to cnfigure installation
<Mishrax> I fear if it won't boot again
<p_res> Run the installer from the aforementioned icon.
<rolo> im open to a suggestion   dr willis
<dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Mishrax> I did
<Mishrax> After that
<nestea> hm
<carl1408> what is the timezone package?
<nestea> after i grabbed the updates from the debian repos earlier, so far no trouble downloading from apt now lol
<rolo> thanks for the tip on dvd software
<carl1408> or... not that.. but the one that sets daylight savings time...?
<Mishrax> Nd what if i hv to remove ubuntu
<dr_Willis> nestea DEBIAN repos? You mixxed debian and ubuntu? thatds not a good idea.
<p_res> Mishrax: ... follow the prompts of the installer.
<bastidrazor> nestea: no wonder you're having issues. you're not being truthful in what you're doing.
<nestea> no
<nestea> im not mixing until now i believe
<Mishrax> All os are in different drives
<nestea> debian is the easiest one to browse for me
<p_res> Mishrax: Are you looking to wipe your current Ubuntu install?
<nestea> and i just grabbed 2 files
<nestea> fontconfig and fontconfig1
<nestea> lol
<nestea> worked like a charm after that with dpkg -i
<knoppies> Does anybody know how to get VLC to open  new videos as fullscreen (on my second monitor) by default.
<dr_Willis> good luck and hopeit dont break in the figure.
<Mishrax> Ya to empty the drive
<p_res> Mishrax: So as I've said. Run the installer and follow the prompts and install the Live CD to the empty hard drive you wish to install to.
<dr_Willis> knoppies - compiz has some settings that can tweak that. or chck the advanced controll/settings in vlc.  VLC rembers what screen it opened on last here. so it stays on my 2nd monitor.
<nestea> after those two files
<gundas> Is there a way to find and replace *only* LF characters in a CSV files, I have occurances of LF CR which I wan't to keep, I only want to replace LF when it is by itself?
<nestea> apt-get is downloading from
<knoppies> thanks dr_Willis, I will look into that.
<nestea> a ubuntu repos
<nestea> it went down quick lol couldnt see the whole thing
<Mishrax> No... Now tell if i want to use only xp nd 7...
<Mishrax> Hw to remove ubuntu and grub
<knoppies> If I want to view Microsoft Power Point files (.pptx) on ubuntu, how do you suggest I do it (I remember seeing some pptviewer in synaptic but I can't find it now, is open office my only/best option?)
<p_res> Mishrax: If you install the new Ubuntu, new installer will install the new grub config for you so you can still boot XP and W7.
<zeleftikam> quick question: if I install 10.04 desktop, can i update to 10.10 via the internet updates built into Ubuntu? i don't have a 10.10 disc handy but i do have 10.04. can i install that and get up to date through the updater after installing?
<Fluttershy> yes
<joshmclvl1> zeleftikam: you can.
<zeleftikam> thanks!!
<knoppies> zeleftikam, yes, but I dont recommend it (I had a bad experience years ago). If you are going to do it that way, then I recommend you update everything you can in 10.04 before you try update to 10.10
<joshmclvl1> zeleftikam: it tends to be messy, however, so be careful!
<zeleftikam> ahh
<Mishrax> I m getting but what should i choose on installation time..
<Mishrax> Where to install boot loader... And in which drive to install ubuntu
<p_res> Install Ubuntu to whichever drive you want to. Boot loader will sort itself out, don't worry about that.
<Mishrax> Its showing all other drives as /sd*/c: smthing
<nestea> brb
<ljsoftnet> how do i hide text messages during boot and shutdown?
<joshmclvl1> ljsoftnet: why would you want to? ;) I think using plymouth /should/ hide verbosity.
<p_res> Mishrax: That's normal.
<ljsoftnet> joshmclvl1 its not hiding everything
<p_res> Mishrax: That's what drives are known as in the world of Unix/Linux.
<joshmclvl1> ljsoftnet: *grumble grumble*, that's not good.
<Mishrax> Hmm so i vl install it as u say.. I vl ask u while installing
<joshmclvl1> ljsoftnet: or at least not ideal.
<Mishrax> Thanx
<p_res> No props.
<p_res> probs
<Mishrax> Upto what time U r here
<illmortal> does anyone know what email application is compatible with Exchange Server 2010? Would like to setup my company email.. but can't find anything right now
<p_res> All arvo mate.
<LincKraker> is it possible to run an X server on another computer and use xinerma for multimonitors
<joshmclvl1> illmortal: thunderbird maybe?
<illmortal> hmm.. ok
<joshmclvl1> illmortal: maybe I'm an idealist but I'd think exchange would be built into the big names
<p_res> illmortal: Shouldn't any email client be able to connect to Exchange?
<joshmclvl1> illmortal: and if not it would be easy to find a way, id guess
<Mishrax> Ok
<illmortal> p_res that's what I thought.. but apparently not.
<p_res> Hmmm.
<p_res> Odd.
<illmortal> well at least not evolution
<LincKraker> no one likes my idea?
<p_res> illmortal: I use Thunderbird, I find it's much better.
<LincKraker> no?
<joshmclvl1> illmortal: the big G brought up an article for evolution from 2006 for exchange, lol. dunno if it would be useful though. like third entry is ubuntu wikis thunderbird
<illmortal> checking thunderbird right now
<xangua> evolution does support exchange, but an old versión of it, not latest
<Cygnia> May I ask if anyone knows the channel name for Natty discussion? Is it ubuntu+1? For some reason the list command isn't working.
<rww> Cygnia: #ubuntu+1
<Cygnia> Thanks rww
<illmortal> lol.. thunderbird doesn't support anything outside of pop3 and imap for incoming.
<Roge> Hi, is there a way to put the close/maximize/minimize windows buttons on the right hand side of the window  ?
<bastidrazor> !controls | Roge
<ubottu> Roge: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Roge> Thanks
<p_res> illmortal: Fair enough. I use IMAP myself.
<cfedde> is there a way to static configure wifi for a ssid/wpa key?
<nit-wit> Roge, you can do t in gconf-editor
<nit-wit> *it
<Roge> Thanks nit-wit
<nit-wit> Roge, no problem.
<toby_> hey guys i am trying to install a program called handbrake having problems getting to it i downloaded the ppa using sudo aptget  but i have no idea from there
<Stryker> toby_, handbrake is an outdated piece of crap
<bastidrazor> toby_: can you give a link to the ppa page?
<trism> cfedde: click nm-applet, choose edit connections and create a new connection on the wifi tab
<toby_> Stryker: you have a better program for video compression / conversion?
<toby_> bastidrazor: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<Stryker> avidemux, toby_
<Stryker> it sucks for bulk though
<bastidrazor> toby_: after adding the ppa.. sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install handbrake
<loquitus> What is the best way to get started with NoSQL on Ubuntu?
<toby_> ah i didnt hit that last command
<toby_> bastidrazor,  no dice says Package handbrake is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<toby_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<comcomist> how to convert color pdf file to black and white ?
<cfedde> trism: this is a server/text mode system is there syntax that does that in say /etc/network/interfaces?
<bastidrazor> toby_: apt-cache policy handbrake   :what is the output of this?
<toby_> says installed: none
<toby_> candidate none
<toby_> version table:
<trism> cfedde: for /etc/network/interfaces create a wpa.conf file with wpa_passphrase ssid; and save it in /etc/wpa.conf, then add the: wpa-conf /etc/wpa.conf line to your /etc/network/interfaces
<Swerve__> hello everyone..I need some help
<Swerve__> please
<trism> cfedde: in addition to the: auto wlan and then whatever iface configuration you want
<toby_> Swerve__,  admitting u need help is the first step
<Swerve__> lol
<Swerve__> i do bro
<Swerve__> u gonna help me toby?
<toby_> Swerve__,  prolly not i am here for help too
<comcomist> how to convert color pdf file to black and white ?
<bastidrazor> toby_:  it would appear the ppa is borked. once you 'sudo apt-get update' it should tell apt-get that handbrake is available from the ppa
<cfedde> trism: awesome!  thanks.  BTW are there doc pointers somewhere for this?
<rww> cfedde: or add wpa-ssid and wpa-psk to /etc/network/interfaces directly. e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/580419/
<Swerve__> let me explain..I have ubuntu 9.10 installed..I stopped using windows..I need these updates from DELL so my dvd burner will work..how do i install these updates using ubuntu?
<cfedde> rww the psk is the one generated by wpa_passphrase?
<Swerve__> http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=us&l=en&cs=&k=TEAC+DV-W58E&cat=all&x=9&y=10
<rww> cfedde: Not that I found. The wpa_supplicant integration with Debian/Ubuntu's command-line networking stuff doesn't have much documentation
<rww> cfedde: correct
<toby_> bastidrazor,  i ran update again then install still same error
<cfedde> rww: thanks, and I would have noticed that if I had just read your paste.
<MrBubbles> how can i install ubuntu studio with a usb flash drive?
<dusf> i am trying to install xml copy editor but ubuntu software centre is telling me libxerces-c3.0, even though i have cs3.1 installed. how can i fix this please?
<trism> cfedde: any wpa- lines in /etc/network/interfaces are passed as environment variables to wpa_supplicant, but I haven't found docs for them, although you can find them in the /etc/wpa_supplicant/functions.sh, if you wanted to set verbosity or debug-level to troubleshoot problems
<bastidrazor> toby_: you can grab the .debs from https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases/+packages  .. not sure why the ppa isn't working correctly
<cfedde> rww, trism If we ever meet in real life I'll buy you a beer or other similar libation of your choice.
<cfedde> it works.
<rww> woot :)
<cfedde> now.. where to tuck clues about this for the next poor bastard that comes along....
<toby_> bastidrazor,  ok fyi i am very new to linux which file do i want there are like 30 i am using ubuntu desktop 10.10
<niteshade> yo
<toby_> bastidrazor,  i think i figued it out i think i want the maverick one
<bastidrazor> toby_: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<niteshade> you know how ubuntu is open source and you're supposed to be able to get the source code to everything on it?  How do i get the source code of ubuntu to look at?
<MrBubbles> how can i install ubuntu studio 10.10 with a usb flash drive? (i am using windows xp and macbuntu)
<toby_> bastidrazor,  32 bit
<toby_> bastidrazor,  so i want maverick i386 right?
<xangua> MrBubbles: use unetbootin
<edbian> niteshade, sudo apt-get source <packageName>
<trism> niteshade: minus the sudo
<needlez> hi, how can I set a qouta for a file??  like a limit on how many megabytes the file can be, and after that amount it will overwrite the first line?? any ideas?
<toby_> bastidrazor,  sweet it worked thanks alot
<bastidrazor> toby_: yes, get both  handbrake-gtk and handbrake-cli-...i386.deb's
<niteshade> so, apt-get install source xchat?
<rww> niteshade: and if that doesn't work, make sure you have deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list corresponding to the deb lines.
<rww> niteshade: yes
<rww> niteshade: wait no. apt-get source xchat.
<MrBubbles> does unetbootin support ubuntu studio 10.10?
<panfist> i have a verified 10.10 64-bit install cd, verified when burned and 'checked for defects' off the cd. i can't get to install or try ubuntu. it drops me to (initramfs) prompt with the message, "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error"
<niteshade> oh
<edbian> niteshade, apt-get source xchat    (and it will put the source in the current working directory)
<niteshade> where does it go to look at?
<niteshade> oh
<panfist> holy crap the cd drive is spinning out of control
<niteshade> thanks.  I figured that figuring out everything about my computer would help me to be better educated about computers and linux in general.
<panfist> oooooookkkkkk time to throw out this dvd-rom
<niteshade> what about kernel source?
<edbian> niteshade, Sure, but don't try to read the source code if you don't know how to program :)
<niteshade> well, if you don't change anything
<niteshade> but, i know a functional amount of C and python.
<edbian> niteshade, You can download the source and edit it all you want.  It won't make a difference because you have to compile that source to run the code.
<MrBubbles> i just tried using unetbootin but it does not support ubuntu studio 10.10, is there a way to upgrade though terminal?
<MrBubbles> *through
<edbian> niteshade, The linux kernel is just another package.  I don't know which one off the top of my head.
<nit-wit> MrBubbles, did you try just loading the 10.10 iso
<Stryker> MrBubbles, apt-get install update
<niteshade> yeah.  So, for example if i see a security hole in a program like xchat that could lead to a root exploit (just pulling the scenario outta my ass) and if i can fix it, then how do i compile that fix so that my computer becomes safer?
<niteshade> does it come with a makefile, or just the source?
<niteshade> or, what gcc arguments
<edbian> niteshade, It should come with a make file.
<niteshade> cool
<niteshade> see ya.
<niteshade> thanks
<overclucker> niteshade: you can get the source of a package with apt-get source,
<trism> niteshade: you can also rebuild an updated package: http://www.moosechips.com/2008/09/ubuntu-rebuild-a-source-package/
<edbian> niteshade, Then you compile that new version of the code and use it instead of your current version. It's probably a better idea to notify the developers about the bug fix though
<niteshade> yeah.  Wait, what if i had a booby trap for hackers hard-coded into the program?
<niteshade> heh heh
<Stryker> you would invent an antihack
<edbian> niteshade, What if you added it?  Then the developers wouldn't accept your bug fix.  (Nobody would accept your new version without looking at the code)
<needlez> hi, how can I set a qouta for a file??  like a limit on how many megabytes the file can be, and after that amount it will overwrite the first line?? any ideas?
<overclucker> niteshade: opensource . . .
<needlez> !quota
<niteshade> i've always told people that the joy of open source is that if you don't like something about your OS, you can change it if you know how
<niteshade> now, i can learn how
<panfist> one person's joy is another person's misery
<bawnio> panfist one person's dog is another's dead baby
<overclucker> one persons misery is another persons joy
<niteshade> depends on whether you're doing because you want to, or you have to.
<nit-wit> niteshade, and it's fre muhahahaha
<bawnio> what's worse than a dead baby?
<nit-wit> *free
<niteshade> that to :D
<bawnio> the holocaust
<rww> ... Perhaps we should get back to Ubuntu technical support o.O
<bawnio> good point
<randomuser> has anyone done a successful kickstart install?
<bawnio> what is kickstart?
<zeleftikam> okay, i installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. How do i get it to net-update to 10.10 now?
<niteshade> bawnio: i think i read about this, some math dude in a magazine i read said that the longer a blog got, the probability of a hitler reference approaches 1
<Stryker> i have read the same exact article
<niteshade> really?
<Stryker> yup
<niteshade> cool.
<bawnio> i did too
<zeleftikam> i did all the updates in Update Manager, restarted, and checked for updates again and there aren't any. is there something i have to do to get it to check for 10.10?
<pylix> needlez: do you have any programming background?
<bawnio> i read an article that said something about justin bieber references, but this is a bit off topic
<edbian> zeleftikam, Go to System -> Admin -> Software sources. Change the drop down from LTS releases to normal releases and try again in the update manager
<zeleftikam> edbian, will do. thanks
<randomuser> bawnio, kickstart is a script for setting up an unattended install and also your mom is off topic
<needlez> pylix: not much, just want to set a folder or file to have a limit for it. can I do it with just a simple command like setquota??
<rww> zeleftikam: What edbian said. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades has all the details.
<zeleftikam> thanks guys! :)
<edbian> zeleftikam, Did it work?
<zeleftikam> edbian, yes sir. i got the upgrade dialogue going now :)
<bawnio> randomuser i have never heard the unattended installs being called kickstart
<zeleftikam> didn't realise 10.10 is not an LTS
<edbian> zeleftikam, Awesome, be warned it takes a long time.  Like several hours
<edbian> zeleftikam, LTS is once every 3 years
<pylix> are you using thunar?
<edbian> or something...
<bzb> hey i am on ubunt
<zeleftikam> hmm. i am installing on a 2.5ghz quad core with a 20 megabit connection... shouldn't take that long!
<randomuser> bawnio, no worries, it just means that you probably can't answer my questions about it
<bzb> hey i got a question
<edbian> zeleftikam, Lucky
<bzb> can i speak with a certified ubanto expert
<zeleftikam> 11 minutes to download it
<bzb> ?
<edbian> bzb, What is it?
<niteshade> i wonder what would happen if you consumed pure, concentrated caffiene?
<bawnio> randomuser, that's why im sad :'(
<bzb> ok so i have installt this ubut
<bzb> and its not
<bzb> detecint my wirless
<FloodBot1> bzb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bzb> srry :<
<zeleftikam> <3
<bzb> im tryin 2 make wireless work but i wont
<edbian> niteshade, You're off topic
<niteshade> you too
<bawnio> bzb plz rephraze, i can't tell what ur saying
<ruan> how can i record from speakers?
<bzb> ok
<bzb> i have a computr
<bzb> with ubanto
<bzb> and i sintaleld it
<zeleftikam> Ubuntu
<bzb> BUT
<FloodBot1> bzb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bzb> the wirless wont work
<niteshade> put a mic up to the speakers and press rec
<ruan> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kdog> My ubuntu just croaked and I pulled the drive, put it in a usb enclosure and am trying to mount it. It is failing with "bad superblock". I've tried the alternative superblock locations to no avail. Any suggestions?
<ruan> niteshade: lol. i want the same quality
<bzb> i tried 2 contact the internet with google chromimum browser from terminal but its stoll dont wokr
<bzb> do i have 2 forward my ports
<bzb> how do i acess my router from ubuntu without wires
<randomuser> !troll
<bzb> i have a acer apsire 5551
<zeleftikam> i can't tell if he is trolling or not
<niteshade> or, you could do it the hard way, which is better quality and splice into the speaker wires themselves, cutting out the open air, acoustics, and mic quality variables, but it's not as easy or lazy
<bzb> with an amd computer
<bawnio> he's a kid, i can tell
<bzb> i hve a wire less connection on windows
<bzb> i have a dual boat of windows
<bzb> and ubunt
<bzb> so i kno the wire less conection works
<bawnio> let us give him/her support
<rww> bzb: Stop abusing your enter key, please.
<bzb> how do i make it works on ubuntu
<bzb> sorry
<bzb> its a compulsion i cant ctrl
<bzb> neway
<niteshade> or, this is how i used to do it: take a phono-to-phono jack (male on both sides) and plug one end into the headphone jack of one, and the other into the mic jack of the other computer
<rww> bzb: I recommend you start controlling it.
<niteshade> there's a million ways to do it
<bzb> what do headphones have 2 do with my wireless conetion
<rsync> hi im trying to create an rsync but it doesnt seem to be working. When i try to ssh  i receive the following messagePermission denied (publickey,password).
<bzb> hi i need to talk with a linux expert how do i hack my wireless on do i need to write a script in C++
<rsync> can anyone help?
<niteshade> bzb: everything
<bzb> i dont understand
<niteshade> of course you don't mortal
<Stryker> lol
<bzb> huh??
<rww> niteshade: don't be silly, please :(
<bzb> why are u talkin shit
<niteshade> of course you don't
<bzb> wtf
<FloodBot1> bzb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niteshade> lol
<bzb> i am just tryin to get some help why are u clalin me shit
<bzb> i dont evn kno u
<rww> bzb: ignore them
<bzb> OK LOOK I HAVE TO GE THIS WIRLESS WORKING FOR SKOOL
<Potter> can someone say to me how I can install the clamav ?
<bzb> cuz they dont have WIRES at SKOOL
<needlez> bzb: if you want information on aircrack-ng please ask in aircrack-ng channel
<rsync> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<Stryker> plz, bzb, tell us what is happening, as i believe many of us are lost on what u are trying to do
<bzb> whats aircrack wtf
<bzb> i am TRYIN TO GET WIRELESS INTERNE
<bzb> CONTACTING MY INTERNET
<bzb> FFS
<FloodBot1> bzb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niteshade> BOW DOWN AND WORSHIP THE ONE TRUE GOD, NEFARIOUS NINJA NITESHADE!!!  MUHAHAHA!!!!
<needlez> bzb: aircrack-ng is the program used for hacking wireless internet
<bzb> whats aircrack
<bzb> i dont wanna have 2 install a whole new ubanto just so i can contact google
<needlez> bzb: its used for hacking wireless internet
<rww> needlez: That has nothing to do with their wifi card not working.
<bzb> my wifi card works
<Stryker> bzb,  are u trying to illegally obtain the internet from ur school?
<bzb> iwtf?
<bzb> its FREE INTERNE
<bzb> i have a WIRED INTERNE AT HOME
<needlez> rww: sorry I misunderstood thought he wanted free internet hacked
<rsync> hi im trying to create and rysnc but it doesnt seem to be working. when i try yo ssh using the create account i recieve the follwoing error message "permission denied (publickey, password)
<IdleOne> bzb: drop the caps
<bzb> my wifi cord is connected
<randomuser> wow, this channel has really gone down the tubes, canonical
<bzb> but i cant contact google
<randomuser> !mods
<rww> randomuser: This channel has nothing to do with Canonical.
<edbian> rsync, ssh and rsync are two different programs.  What are you trying to do?
<rsync> create and rsyncc
<randomuser> rww, i assumed, thanks for correcting
<niteshade> yeah, i tried that.  It said it cracked the encryption, but now it wants a dictionary file.  WTF?  Is it just a wireless version of a dictionary cracker?
<bzb> my internet contacts when i am on windows 7 on my laptop but whn im nt it doesnt work at all so i am wonderin what i have 2 install
<edbian> rsync, That doesn't make sense.
<bzb> i tried manually enter my connection
<Stryker> bzb, use a different browser than chromium
<rsync> why?
<bzb> like the name of the connection is GroveStreet and i entere that in name with ath01
<bzb> and it sint workin
<bzb> i can see like ADD NEW WIRLESS
<bzb> but its not auto like eht0
<bzb> like authoEth0 wired connection
<niteshade> i got a wireless by me named DeezNuts.  True story
<bzb> im sorry its hard
<bzb> i have adhd
<rsync> <edian> why doesnt it make sense?
<bzb> can u hlp me
<bzb> FFS is there ANYONE HERE who even USES FREAKING UBUNTU
<IdleOne> !wifi > bzb
<ubottu> bzb, please see my private message
<rww> !guidelines > bzb
<edbian> rsync, You want to 'create' an rsync?  I don't know what you mean?
<LittleRed> Hi guys, still searching for my drivers, but I'm starting to think I'm looking for the wrong thing. It's a Sony running 64bit ubuntu 10.10 and it has a touch bar on the top for audio video controls. What do you call that stupid bar?
<rww> bzb: come back in 15 minutes when you've read those.
<Polah> LittleRed: Playback bar? Multimedia menu?
<Korny1> Anyone awake in here who's good with bash scripting? I'm trying to grep the output of ffmpeg -i :/
<banker247> anyone familiar with dosbox?
<ruan> banker247: i've used it before
<niteshade> sorry
<LittleRed> Polah: I have googled media bar, but couldn't find anything
<Korny1> Banker I've used it as well, whats up
<banker247> Korny1,  i'm trying to do this http://forums.scummvm.org/archives.php?thread=1313908&sid=d3f741e6492fe9adb0c84289acb6926f
<banker247> totally lost and can't figure out how ;)
<banker247> get that openglhq working with hqx4 scalesr
<Korny1> Thats out of my scope :/ I'm having issues with bash :P
<Potter> how can I configure the clam av on my ubuntu 10.10
<draven_sol> on command line how do i add 30 minutes to the current date for a script?
<Potter> ?
<overclucker> Korny1: read about bash and pipes
<niteshade> rww: i was helping.  I told ruan 3 different ways to record a playback
<LittleRed> Polah: I'll see what I can find with those descriptions. It's the only thing not working...gggrrrrr
<Polah> LittleRed: I assume you mean across the top of the laptop itself? Perhaps try "Sony <model> audio control buttons drivers" or something? Perhaps it's only available from Sony itself, preinstalled on the laptop
<ruan> lol.
<rww> niteshade: Good. Now do that all the time instead of descending to comments about ninjas and your nuts ;P
<shcherbak> draven_sol: What do you mean add 30 minutes?
<LittleRed> Polah: the Sony site only has drivers for evil windows machines
<niteshade> MY NUTS ARE A NATIONAL TREASURE!!!
<niteshade> besides, there actually is a wifi by me named deeznuts.  It's kinda wierd.
<draven_sol> shcherbak, date +%h%m + 30 minutes
<Polah> LittleRed: Perhaps look for drivers you'd have to compile yourself?
<Stryker> where did bzb go?
<LittleRed> Polah: that's what I was thinking... I'm ok with that process,but wasn't sure what the little bar was called
<niteshade> say, does anyone know how to connect to a wifi hotspot through bash?
<rww> niteshade: I use cnetworkmanager
<LittleRed> Polah: thanks for the help, if I can't find anything I'll be back tomorrow  :-)
<draven_sol> niteshade, iwconfig might help you out, but i haven't checked it
<niteshade> yeah, you see nm-applet won't show up anywhere on my panel.  It runs in the background and pops up when it automatically connects me to my home wifi.
<niteshade> prob is that without having it on my panel, i can't connect to anything besides my home wifi
<shcherbak> draven_sol: convert it (date) to minutes (h*60+m) add 30 and divide by 60, you can use bc.
<draven_sol> shcherbak, thanks
<shcherbak> draven_sol: one sec, i think i have something similar here
<randomuser> hmm...
 * randomuser rephrases
<randomuser> does anyone have experience doing a netinstall with a local mirror?
<needhelp1> randomuser, do you do that from the ubuntu server install? ive never done a net install, sounds cool though
<Stradivarius>  /names
<Stradivarius> shit
<Stradivarius> that's a lot of people O.o
<rsync> hi is there anyway of setting up an rsync to copy /var/mail without being a root user?
<shcherbak> draven_sol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580429/ there is example how to convert time and add, etc, sorry for mess in code.
<randomuser> needhelp1, one should be able to do it from any install
<Korny1> overclucker I'm looking at what you suggested I'm not sure if it applies to what I'm trying to do however.  All I'm trying to do is grep the output of ffmpeg -i filename which is only about 20 lines long
<the> SUP
<beacher> hi,all
<Korny1> I'm not working with a large amount of data
<Guest23974> bigblakc
<Guest23974> bigblack/NICK
<Guest23974> fuuuuuuuuu
<Guest23974> lol
<rww> o.O
<shcherbak> draven_sol: and this http://paste.ubuntu.com/580430/ to convert back.
<Guest23974> hello everyone
<draven_sol> shcherbak, thanks, that should be what i need
<Korny1> Any of the recent joiners good with with bash scripting namely grep :/
<rsync> hi ive set up a crontab to iniate a rsync every 10 minutes to copy over /var/mail from one server to another. it works when using root but not a standard user. Can some please confirm if i have to be a root user to touch /var/mail?
<dr_Willis> that makes sence rsync...
<dr_Willis> you dont want users just messing with any system dirs...
<dr_Willis> you can setup cron jobs to run as root.
<rsync> <dr_Willis> could i use sudo?
<rww> rsync: it's owned by root:mail on my system, so you'd need to be either the mail or root user, yes.
<rsync> THANK YOU!!!!!
<The_Thing> How do I mount a drive as a different user without logging out of my current one?
<rsync> is there anyway i could use a SUDO?
<penos> im so horney
<penos> i can't control my horney level
<rsync> my workplace are not too happy about me using root to complete the sync
<rww> penos: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. I recommend you use it for such.
<bastidrazor> penos: you can't spell either.
<rww> rsync: use "sudo crontab -u mail -e" to put it in mail's crontab, perhaps?
<bawnio> hey, penos, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bawnio> ull love it there
<rww> bawnio: That topic's also offtopic for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bawnio> ?
<dr_Willis> go to #standinacorner  :)
<bawnio> what do u mean rww
<spencer_> hey guys, quick question.. anyone know of a way to make terminal play a sound upon the completion of each command?
<dr_Willis> Ot channel dosen twant rude stuff either
<dr_Willis> spencer put a beep command in your prompt.
<rww> bawnio: #ubuntu-offtopic does not mean "free for all". It has rules too. Those rules make penos' mental state offtopic for that channel and this one.
<dr_Willis> but that can get annoying.
<rsync> <rww>  thanks!!!!
<norbex> Hello to everyone~!
<bawnio> rww have u ever BEEN in offtopic?
<spencer_> erm.. just did a sudo apt-get install beep, and the beep command seems to not do anything
<rww> bawnio: Yes.
<bastidrazor> bawnio: if you're asking that.. apparently you have never been there.
<overclucker> Korny1: what do you want to do twith the output?
<bawnio> oh i have, with a diff persona!
<bawnio> Stryker
<bawnio> just ask stryker
<rww> Anyways, your exploits or lack thereof in #ubuntu-offtopic are also not Ubuntu support related ;P
<Stryker> hey everybody
<Stryker> bawnio, i am possibly not u
<spencer_> okay, how about aliasing universally? perhaps something like "alias cp {0} "cp {0} && beepCommand" "
<spencer_> is that allowed?
<spencer_> or
<spencer_> possible i suppose would be a better term
<shcherbak> draven_sol: or: date --date="$(date +%H) +30 minutes"
<death-berry> wassup
<death-berry> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atropa_belladonna
<rww> death-berry: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Horticulture is not Ubuntu technical support. Go tell #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rickmasta> Someone mind helping with with installing git?
<rickmasta> Following the tutorial on the ubuntu website
<bawnio> lol, rww perfect response
<rww> rickmasta: install the 'git-core' package in your favorite package manager. For example, sudo apt-get install git-core
<spencer_> no more suggestions for terminal bells? :(
<rickmasta> and it says "sudo -H -u gitosis gitosis-init < initialKeyFileName"
<rickmasta> what's initialKeyFileNAme?
<rickmasta> id_rsa? or id_rsa.pub?
<rww> rickmasta: Can you link to the tutorial you're using?
<rickmasta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<rww> rickmasta: id_rsa.pub, I think.
<rickmasta> k
<rww> rickmasta: (id_rsa is your private key, not public key)
<eckirchn> hello
<hiexpo> is there a way for me to backup my repos and keys in case something goes south again
<OMGeek> hey anyone to chat ?
<eckirchn> hiexpo: backup your repos?
<OMGeek> pvt me
<Auriga> hiexpo, I think they are on a site no?
<The_Thing> How do I mount a drive as a different user without logging out of my current one?
<eckirchn> OMGeek: who?
<OMGeek> what ?
<eckirchn> The_Thing: su <user> then try to mount, but don't you mount all your drives as root?
<OMGeek> why not ?
<eckirchn> OMGeek: what are you trying to do, what is the end purpose?
<OMGeek> dont ubuntiu mount drives with out user intervention ?
<jiltdil> is there any way to open tty mode terminal  in virtual box
<OMGeek> im to far off from my end porpuse to clearlly see it
<eckirchn> OMGeek: you want a user to plug a USB or Flash card in and it mount?
<OMGeek> isnt that the ubuntu way ?
<eckirchn> OMGeek: or most modern operating systems.. is that what you want, and is that not happening?
<OMGeek> stfu
<eckirchn> OMGeek: stfu?  is that an insult?
<OMGeek> talk to The_Thing
<hiexpo> eckirchn, yes not as in backup all the stuff at the repos sites   as in there links and gpg keys
<OMGeek> yes its an insult
<eckirchn> hiexpo: i run a local repository, and i use rsync to maintain it..
<IdleOne> !language | OMGeek
<The_Thing> huh?
<ubottu> OMGeek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rww> OMGeek: Perhaps you should read the guidelines linked in the channel /topic
<hiexpo> eckirchn, oh ok good idea
<silvery> Hi. I got Acer laptop with Ubuntu. grub2 just gives GRUB and blinking cursor on boot. Any suggestions?
<eckirchn> hiexpo:it works great to keep 5 machines up to date, with a low bandwith dsl line
<OMGeek> !language | eckirchn
<ubottu> eckirchn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<OMGeek> i can do that too
<glitchd> can i install and use both unity and gnome on 10.04?
<eckirchn> OMGeek: find help from someone else...
<OMGeek> lol
<eckirchn> OMGeek: no lol..
<OMGeek> was i asking for your help ?
<shcherbak> OMGeek: Come to #LiketoBootYou
<rww> eckirchn: just ignore them, please.
<juk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> eckirchn, ok
<glitchd> uhh......is anyone gonna answer my question?
<eckirchn> i am good.. would like to help, but not under that form..
<OMGeek> shcherbak:  got #foad
<glitchd> does anyone know?
<eckirchn> glitchd: what is your question?
<eckirchn> glitchd: recently logged in...
<glitchd> eckirchn, ok thx
<glitchd> eckirchn, can i install and use both unity and gnome in 10.04?
<OMGeek> ~why was some one trying to help me if i didnt ask for any help ?!
<OMGeek> ^thats proposterous
<rww> OMGeek: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. If you don't need Ubuntu technical support and don't plan on providing it, you may prefer #ubuntu-offtopic.
<shcherbak> glitchd: For sure you can install ubuntu-netbook alongside ubuntu-desktop
<OMGeek> i was helping The_Thing
<eckirchn> glitchd: would think so, can't speak to it, but used to run gnome and enlightenment back in the days..  does apt-get provide an error when you try to install?
<glitchd> eckirchn, no i have not attempted it, yet
<rww> !who > OMGeek
<ubottu> OMGeek, please see my private message
<glitchd> i just recently decided that i wanted to try it out
<eckirchn> glitchd: you should, but you'll need to tell X11 which one to load...
<glitchd> but everytime i use anything after 10.04, things dont act right
<eckirchn> glitchd: I think your safe with gnome...
<glitchd> eckirchn, does it become an option on the login screen?
<glitchd> like the kde option?
<OMGeek> rww: why dont you split up the channel into several ones ?
<glitchd> err...i mean environment selector?
<IdleOne> !ot | OMGeek
<ubottu> OMGeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eckirchn> glitchd don't use it, it is heaver on resources.. then gnome.. gnome works great.. try avant window navigator.. cool..
<glitchd> eckirchn, so its really not worth it then, huh?
<OMGeek> that way it would be esyear to help with out so much crosstalking
<rww> OMGeek: go ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, I'm sure they'll be happy to re-re-re-rehash that topic.
<glitchd> eckirchn, ive heard such rave reviews about it
<juk> !pm | OMGeek
<ubottu> OMGeek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<OMGeek> you havent treied genome 3 ?
<eckirchn> glitchd: i like K3B witch is a cd/dvd burner, so i have the libs installed to use it, but i don't run KDE.. you can.. choose for yourself.. it doesn't hurt, harddrive space is cheap these days..
<glitchd> eckirchn, i dont ever use kde, the few times i did, it just reminded me of windows too much so i stopped using it
<needlez> glitchd: sup?
<glitchd> eckirchn, i prefer gnome
<eckirchn> glitchd: i run gnome with AWM, and like it.. granted it looks plain, i stil have compiz..
<glitchd> needlez, yoo man!!! how goes it?!?
<eckirchn> glitchd: k3d was SUPPOSED to look like Windows..
<OMGeek> i dont know what else to instal to fill up my 3 TB HDD
<cptmorgan> what would be the easiest way to run the jaunty kernel on hardy?
<glitchd> needlez, that was directed at u
<glitchd> needlez, its jus late..lol
<eckirchn> OMGeek you paid money for a 3 TB?
<OMGeek> i feel like i have most of the internet inside my computer
<eckirchn> OMGeek lots of data to lose when the drive fails.. i run 4 1TB in a RAID5.. much safer
<shcherbak> OMGeek: 3 TB? Get deludge!
<n2i> :D
<needlez> glitchd: yea i see, i pm you instead
<eckirchn> shcherbak deludge?
<needlez> its ok, other then being stuck on trying to figure out how to limit a files size
<shcherbak> ups, deluge
<eckirchn> shcherbak ok, deluge?
<n2i> Anyone using tint2? Please help me to fix this problem!
<OMGeek> brrent is eligal in my country
<shcherbak> transmission, but better
<OMGeek> torrent is ilegal in my country
<shcherbak> OMGeek: Where do you live? Portugal?
<OMGeek> besids the rest of the world doesnt need to know what im downloading
<OMGeek> how did you guess ?
<shcherbak> OMGeek: /whois OMGeek
<neil_d> what packet has the libgd header files (e.g. gd.h) ?   I can't find any package like libgd-dev
<juk> !ot nobody cares  | OMGeek
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OMGeek> i ju7st did /whois shch.... but it doesnt say what your coutry is ?
<OMGeek> no body cares about what ?
<syrinx_> lol juk
<needlez> well nite ppl
<miketomdool> nighty night needlez
<whoaski> when I minimize a window on my desktop it doesn't appear in the tool bar on the bottom, it's still there using alt + tab but I don't know whats up. anybody else have this problem?
<miketomdool> whoaski right click on your taskbar
<miketomdool> click add to panel
<evilvish> whoaski: are you on the same workspace where you minimized it?
<whoaski> yeah
<whoaski> ok mike I'm there
<MACscr> ok, i do a lot of web development and work on a lot of different projects at once. I have started moving each project into its own gnome workspace. Is there a way to save a workspace session so that when i want to work on a project again, it will open up all the same documents/windows i had open when i had last saved that workspace "session"?
<OMGeek> MACscr: afirmative
<miketomdool> there should be a taskbar thing or something
<whoaski> yeah the window list
<whoaski>  it worked thanks mike
<miketomdool> yup no problem ::)
<MACscr> OMGeek: you going to expand on that answer? =)
<OMGeek> just instead of shuting down use suspend
<whoaski> what do you get when you mix an elephant and a rino?
<evilvish> MACscr: project to workspace? or application to workspace?
<OMGeek> the nest ubuntu code name ?
<MACscr> evilvish: project
<miketomdool> what do you get whoaski
<whoaski> hell if I know
<miketomdool> ha ha :p
<miketomdool> i get it
<whoaski> thanks man
<evilvish> MACscr: if you are using compiz, you can use the plugin : Place windows
<OMGeek> miketomdool: you didnt get it
<evilvish> MACscr: there is also devilspie, i think it would work with metacity too, (works with compiz)
<evilvish> !ot | whoaski miketomdool OMGeek
<ubottu> whoaski miketomdool OMGeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neil_d> how do I update the apt keys?
<OMGeek> evilvish: im not assosiated in any way with them
<evilvish> OMGeek: no need to be associated, just not the topic for discussion here :)
<evilvish> !away > Aaron5367|detach:
<MACscr> evilvish: i dont think either of those have anything to do with sessions
<whoaski> sorry no harm done I'm out
<evilvish> MACscr: you can set set which workspace to open them
<ben64> Hello. What should I type to download an ATI/AMD driver with 3d support, and what to change in my xorg.conf to use it?
<evilvish> MACscr: but, there is no autosave workspace for each instance..
<MACscr> thats just going to open a specific program in a specific area. Its not going to open 3 specific documents for the project, its ftp folder, its local projects folder, etc, etc
<MACscr> yeah, its to bad there isnt something related to that. Would be helpful to a lot of people
<evilvish> MACscr: yup, the closest are those two options :)
<MACscr> which arent even close =P
<MACscr> but thanks
<syrinx_> for some reason, irssi can't find the scripts I have in the directory, and suggestions? v0.8.15
<MACscr> i might just do virtualboxes and save them instead of shutting them down
<shcherbak> MACscr: bash and devilspie will do anything you want.
<MACscr> shcherbak: if i had time to waste with making those type of things, i wouldnt be needing such a solution
<AndroUser> hey!
<Zach> Zack
<zackify> anyone know of some awesome stuff to install on Ubuntu server edition?
<ben64> What should I type to download an ATI/AMD driver with 3d support, and what to change in my xorg.conf to use it?
<zackify> are you on the desktop version?
<eckirchn> zackify: it's a server, you don't want any awesome stuff... right?
<ben64> me? yeah.
<MACscr> ben64: why not just use the Additional Drivers too?
<MACscr> eckirchn: +1
<ben64> MACscr: huh?
<MACscr> er, tool
<zackify> just go to additional drivers and it should be there
<ben64> MACscr: well i'm stuck in console currently
<zackify> try one and see if it works fine
<zackify> I'm talking to Ben btw
<ben64> PSU decided not to have enough power to make my video card work anymore, so i switched to the onboard
<ben64> and the onboard is AMD instead of Nvidia
<eckirchn> ben64: really? how do you know? do you have an external power connected to the video card if required?
<ben64> eckirchn: significant voltage drop on the 12v
<Pranav_rcmas> I did a sudo -i and entered root, and now sudo usermod -p '!' root doesn't drop root privileges. Assistance please?
<neil_d> when I do a "gpg --keyserver au.archive.ubuntu.com --search-keys ftpmaster@ubuntu.com" I get the error "gpgkeys: HTTP search error 7: Failed to connect to 2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef: Network is unreachable"  what do I do about this?  I don't have ipv6.
<outhacker> hello
<eckirchn> ben64: ouch low powersupply or high powered card?
<eckirchn> Pranav_rcmas: what are you trying to do?
<ben64> eckirchn: i'm thinking the PSU is just reaching the end of it's journey. 500w, which should be enough for my system
<miketomdool> Pranav_rcmas type logout to get out of root and back to your previous user
<ben64> anyway, how can i get the amd/ati driver? irssi is scary
<Pranav_rcmas> miketomdool, thanks!
<miketomdool> Your welcome
<eckirchn> ben64: 500 watts is quite a bit of power.. i run 6 drives with a 500w.... but i buy brand name supplies
<ben64> eckirchn: yeah, but capacitors don't live forever
<eckirchn> ben64: decades..
<eckirchn> ben64: unless you run really hot..
<Rypervenche> Does anyone use irssi?
<eckirchn> Rypervenche: nope
<neil_d> when I do a "gpg --keyserver au.archive.ubuntu.com --search-keys ftpmaster@ubuntu.com" I get the error "gpgkeys: HTTP search error 7: Failed to connect to 2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef: Network is unreachable"  what do I do about this?  I don't have ipv6.  Is there an ipv4 address?
<outhacker> i'm don't
<panfist> Rypervenche, yes
<ben64> i'm using it now :(
<Rypervenche> Are there any advantages to using it over xChat?
<panfist> why sad face?
<ben64> irssi is no fun
<panfist> i ike it
<panfist> you could probably configure xchat to do this,
<panfist> but i use irssi running 24/7 in a screen session that i ssh into from anywhere
<Jordan_U> Rypervenche: You can use it in combination with screen to keep a persistant IRC connection that you can connect to from other machines.
<panfist> so my chatrooms are always on, always logging
<panfist> why is it no fun?
<Ben64> cause text irc is hard to see
<Ben64> <3 xchat
<panfist> irc is text
<Rypervenche> Ahhh, I see. What would I have to do on the server end to be able to do that?
<Ben64> shh, no its not
<Ben64> Rypervenche: use screen before you do anything
<Jordan_U> !screen | Rypervenche
<ubottu> Rypervenche: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Rypervenche> Ben64: Thank you :)
<panfist> you can run screen, then create new "screens" that you can switch between
<Ben64> now to see if i get 3d acceleration on radeon...
<Ben64> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".
<Ben64> :(
<panfist> the same issue has been bothering me for the last three days
<panfist> which ati card do you have
<Ben64> it's an onboard
<panfist> mine too
<panfist> 3200
<Ben64> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9715
<neil_d> when I do a "gpg --keyserver au.archive.ubuntu.com --search-keys ftpmaster@ubuntu.com" I get the error "gpgkeys: HTTP search error 7: Failed to connect to 2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef: Network is unreachable"  what do I do about this?  I don't have ipv6.  Is there an ipv4 address?
<panfist> are you trying to use the radeon open source driver>
<Ben64> au.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for mirror.aarnet.edu.au.
<Ben64> mirror.aarnet.edu.au has address 202.158.214.106
<Ben64> panfist: yes.
<Ben64> i guess i can live without 3d for a week
<panfist> i gave up and used the proprietary driver but i dont know if it covers a 9715
<Ben64> ... i better be able to watch videos
<dr_Willis> Oh the humanity of it. :)
<Rypervenche> Ben64: So I start a terminal, run screen, then irssi....how can I ssh to it?
<josheee12_> hi guys
<Jordan_U> Rypervenche: Read the link from ubottu.
<dr_Willis> Rypervenche:  you ssh in and reconnect the screen session
<c4cookies> how do i share internet ubuntu *connected to wireless and share internet with windows 7 with wire?
<dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<josheee12_> is there any way to do semitransparency on windows without compositing?
<Jordan_U> c4cookies: System > Preferences > Network Connections. Create a new "shared" connection for ethernet.
<Jordan_U> josheee12_: No.
<Rypervenche> dr_Willis: By doing "screen -r"?
<dr_Willis> with screen,., it PAYS to go read the screen docs/man pages and guides..
<dr_Willis> i dont use it enouigh to even rember.
<josheee12_> one of my graphics cards is unsupported with the proprietary driver, so i'm stuck :(
<bEe_> hi
<bEe_> please help: which debian is binary compatible with ubuntu 9.04?
<neil_d> seems there is a mistake in the repositories when I try to install libfreetype6-dev I get the error "Depends: libfreetype6 (=2.4.2-2) but 2.4.2-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed" why the mismatch in the name?
<bEe_> i have some old h/w, which only suitable with 9.04. But i need small size linux (e.g. 100Mb including X-server)
<webPragmatist> how do i determin which mta is installed
<dr_Willis> bee_ you do not want to mixx in debian packages on a ubuntu system
<guyschaos> hi
<guyschaos> 大家好
<bEe_> dr_Willis, i just want to install debian instead of 9.04. But i need the same XOrg and kernel version
<bEe_> i've tried gentoo, because it is possible to make small distro, but failed because of xorg version
<bEe_> i use via driver
<evilvish> !cn | guyschaos
<ubottu> guyschaos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dr_Willis> no idea on mixxing them in like that. its a little beyond the scope of the Ubuntu-support channels    role.
<dr_Willis> there are minimal ubuntu setups you can do
<neil_d> seems there is a mistake in the repositories when I try to install libfreetype6-dev I get the error "Depends: libfreetype6 (=2.4.2-2) but 2.4.2-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed" why the mismatch in the version seems to be a mistake?
<dr_Willis> the ubuntu ones may havce some ubuntu specific patches or similer.
<guyschaos> thx
<dr_Willis> and the otherpavkage is not wanting the ubuntu version but the debian version. (is my guess)
<neil_d> dr_Willis: but shouldn't the libfreetype6-dev depend on the libfreetype6 version that is actually in the repositories.
<webPragmatist> guys?
<webPragmatist> what's the default mta for ubuntu lts?
<neil_d> webPragmatist: I believe it exim4
<asfjio> hello, guys! is it possible to delete all my files permanently (not only mark them as deleted) when i want to return a computer which i used, but which is not mine? the OS is Ubuntu 10.10.
<Mithran> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<Mithran> from live cd
<webPragmatist> neil_d: no way
<Glutsch> lo
<ActionParsnip> Mithran: that will need sudo
<Jordan_U> Mithran: Why did you post that command?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: It won't work for other reasons as well.
<neil_d> Mithran: woundn't that be "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda"
<dr_Willis> there are secure file deletion tools in the repos
<tanath> don't suppose anyone knows how to deal with this error? (installing diablo 2) http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2367#c8
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: its a new 3rd state for binary ;)
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 2367 in -unknown "DII: Lord of Destruction Install Fails w/ CVS and 20040615" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<Mithran> I thought it may solve asfjio: problem...im sorry i forgot to mention his name.
<digitaldefector> can't set realtek usb wireless card on any distro
<digitaldefector> hi lugs
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I didn't realize they already had qbit storage :)
<neil_d> seems there is a mistake in the repositories when I try to install libfreetype6-dev I get the error "Depends: libfreetype6 (=2.4.2-2) but 2.4.2-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed" why the mismatch in the version seems to be a mistake?  I need to fix this up so I can install libgd header files.
<ActionParsnip> digitaldefector: run: lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<asfjio> Mithran: i want to delete only my personal files, because i need to return it with the OS installed and all software configured. is it possible without deleting all the drive?
<phoe6> I want a user to be able to write inside a folder in my home directory, I have added him to my group and giving directory the permission 765. But still I get permission denined.
<venkatesh> hello
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: log a bug
<venkatesh> can anybody tell me how to install a .deb file
<asfjio> dr_Willis: can i name some of them, because i don't know none of them?
<asfjio> dr_Willis: *can you
<tanath> i'm using wine 1.2.2 and still getting this problem http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2367#c8
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 2367 in -unknown "DII: Lord of Destruction Install Fails w/ CVS and 20040615" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<ActionParsnip> tanath: what version of wine do you have?
<venkatesh> can anybody tell me how to install a .deb file
<tanath> ActionParsnip, 1.2.2
<Mithran> venkatesh: $dpkg -i
<tanath> venkatesh, double-click it
<ActionParsnip> venkatesh: sudo dpkg -i filename
<grandioseAlias> dpkg -i foo.deb
<tanath> lol
<digitaldefector> ActionParsnip, man pages ? :)
<tanath> odd how everyone pointlessly points to terminal first
<murat> holaaaaaaaa
<ActionParsnip> tanath: add the wine ppa and you can get 1.3
<venkatesh> oh....thank you for the information the package as been installed...
<eckirchn> tantanath: real linux is done at command line
<tanath> eckirchn, no
<grandioseAlias> Huh, I keep forgetting that there's a graphical way to install packages
<digitaldefector> ActionParsnip, it recognizes and then turns it off
<murat> turkce anlayan varmi
<ActionParsnip> tanath: irc is a text based environment, so its logical
<tanath> grandioseAlias, there's several
<tanath> ActionParsnip, hardly
<tanath> ActionParsnip, there's no relation...
<digitaldefector> I have a beautiful women on my bed why am i here!!!!
<digitaldefector> what should I do
<tanath> digitaldefector, teach her linux, obviously :P
<ActionParsnip> digitaldefector: when it turns off, run: dmesg | tail   it may give clues
<cosmo> put the keyboard down it will still be here after she is gone
<eckirchn> tanath pretty sure it is.. gui
<grandioseAlias> I hope you aren't seriously asking us for advise
<grandioseAlias> advice**
<tanath> ActionParsnip, had 1.3 before. don't think that's the prob. i had installed it successfully before years ago...
<Mithran> Is there a way to install Kingsoft office using Wine?...I tried there seems to be a bug which is closed...but when I try to open a .et file I it displays some sort of pdf telling me the name of the kingsoft website.
<tanath> ActionParsnip, d2 lod that is
<ActionParsnip> tanath: what's easier in irc; writing "click this click that scroll down click other" or a single command a user can copy and paste (and edit if needed)
<tanath> ActionParsnip, higher consideration is what's easier for them?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, simple, double-click it
<phoe6> I want a user to be able to write inside a folder in my home directory, I have added him to my group and giving directory the permission 765. But still I get permission denined. (How do I accomplish this scenario?)
<webPragmatist> can i just drop /etc/mail if i am not using sendmail?
<c4cookies> what is my ip ?how i check for my ip??
<webPragmatist> i'm using postfix
<c4cookies> with command
<ActionParsnip> tanath: have you checked the appdb? They usually have a nice how to
<ActionParsnip> c4cookies: ifconfig
<c4cookies> im trying share internet with ubuntu with winds 7
<adhown> ipconfig
<tanath> ActionParsnip, pretty sure i'm not doing it wrong. it's an error in the middle of upgrading
<c4cookies> i've set up everything
<c4cookies> on windows side do i need to do anything else
<c4cookies> ?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, and i'm not the only one with the problem
<tanath> c4cookies, depends, local/LAN ip, or public ip?
<ActionParsnip> c4cookies: for wan ip visit www.ipchicken.com
<Syria> Hi, What is the best program to create to do lists in your opinion please?
<Froodle> Really bizarre question here: I dual-boot 10.10 with Win7.  After logging into 10.10 I get a pixelated/artifacted flash of the Win7 screen I was just using.  I've seen both the wallpaper and the applications I was using.  Anyone know why?
<tanath> Froodle, swap file prolly
<ActionParsnip> c4cookies: how does windows affect the ubuntu install? Is it a vm?
<c4cookies> well its a 108.xx.x.xxx
<Froodle> tanath, Can I clear it before restart?  I'm worried about the security implications.
<c4cookies> i have a pc windows 7 and laptop ubuntu
<c4cookies> i've set up the network connection
<Shvonder> c4cookies: greeting
<tripelb> FYI - in chrome. I closed msnbc (brian williams) and it kept playing. . and playing. I had to go to (chrome>tools>task-manager) and shut down shockwave-flash
<ActionParsnip> tanath: i'd ask in #winehq its more specific to your need
<tripelb> hi ActionParsnip
<c4cookies> ipv4 to shared to other computers
<tanath> Froodle, you can give linux it's own swap partition and then you wouldn't see that, but anyone with physical access to your computer can do what they want anyway
<ActionParsnip> Hi tripelb
<tanath> ActionParsnip, mm.. thx
<grandioseAlias> Does anyone know if there's a way to configure /etc/hosts to effectively redirect any domain to a specified ip address?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: shockwave is wi
<ActionParsnip> Windows only
<Froodle> tanath, Okay.  Guess it won't matter then.  Thank you.
<Syria> Please help me to find a to do lists creator.
<tanath> Froodle, turning of swap in windows is a bad idea..
<c4cookies> what i need to do next on windows side?
<c4cookies> anyone know
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: I went to chrome task manager and found a task called shockwave-flash. That's what it says. FYI.
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: I think I have reported the bug, not positive thou, I am not sure the 'ubuntu-bug' program did everything.
<ActionParsnip> c4cookies: what are you trying to achieve?
<Mithran> neil_d: when I do "cat /dev/null > a" it gets emptied "cat /dev/zero > a", it just gets stuck...i cant understand the difference
<Mithran> please help
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: it should open a browser and you can type or paste text
<c4cookies> connection to the internet
<c4cookies> on my pc
<c4cookies> wiring to my laptop
<c4cookies> laptop have wireless . but not pc
<tanath> Mithran, they're two different things... null is nothing- not even zero... zero is something that _means_ nothing
<c4cookies> ive connected the wire to pc
<ActionParsnip> !ics | c4cookies
<ubottu> c4cookies: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<joshmclvl1> Mithran: cat /dev/null is nothingness. cat /dev/zero is complete zeros. you have to interupt the cat zero eventually with ctrl-z.
<c4cookies> doesn;t help at all
<tanath> joshmclvl1, Mithran ctrl+z sends to background, not interrupts. ctrl+c does that
 * joshmclvl1 prefixes reply to Mithran with "maybe" and shrugs
 * joshmclvl1 slaps forehead
<joshmclvl1> tyty tanath.
<neil_d> Mithran: I don't know about reading from /dev/null but I think you will find that with the second example the file "a" will have data in it.
<Firefishe> I'm using 10.04 -- I'm having an issue with certain programs with embedded links.  They seem to like to open konqueror for the web browser, and this causes konqueror to mutate into a runaway process, spawning endless windows.  What might be my problem?
<hipitihop> a networking question: If I have wireless router bridged ---> main router with dhcp/linux all on same subnet 192.168.0.x and I want to allow one wireless laptop onboard but restrict it to only see internet not rest of network, how can I do that
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: well it did with only a 'continue' button in it... but when I clicked on that it said there was a 'OpenId' failure of some kind.
<Jordan_U> Mithran: /dev/null is nothing, basically an empty file when reading from it (and a black hole when writing to it). /dev/zero outputs all zeroes.
<Mithran> is /dev/zero a black hole when writing to? and how do I stop it?
<tanath> Firefishe, not sure why konq is having a fit, but you can change your default browser..
<Jordan_U> Mithran: ctrl+C
<neil_d> Mithran: you input runs out...
<Ben64> Mithran: /dev/null is a black hole
<Mithran> for instance i want to see the contents of the file after doing a /dev/zero, but it just hangs
<Jordan_U> Mithran: And you'll probably want to delete the file that you just created as it's probably multiple GiB large by now.
<Firefishe> tanath:  firefox  is my default browser...konqueror shouldn't even open.
<Mithran> it is i just checked
<Ben64> Mithran: what are you trying to do?
<Mithran> can i see the contents
<tanath> Mithran, /dev/null sends nothing. /dev/zero sends zeros... and will continue until you ctrl+c it or whatever
<Firefishe> tanath: The sofware with which I'm having a problem is pokerth 0.8.x.  I'm wondering if those links are hard-coded to open konqueror.
<Jordan_U> Mithran: Think of /dev/zero as an infinitely large file containing all zero bits.
<tanath> Firefishe, there are multiple places default browser can be set.. (ie., multiple defaults) but if it's embedded stuff, check firefoxs application settings for file types & such
<neil_d> Mithran: /dev/zero is an endless source of zeros ... so "cat /dev/zero > a" followed by a hexdump of "hd a" should show things
<tanath> Firefishe, pokerth has it's own settings for browser
<Firefishe> tanath: This issue with konqueror has been going on for some time now.  I haven't checked the bug list in a while, though.
<tanath> Firefishe, when you said 'embedded' i thought you mean embedded in a web page. that's not the same
<xiaoyi> kk'
<Firefishe> tanath: no settings for browser that I can see
<tanath> Firefishe, you're right, i'm not finding it either... but i tried clicking a link in settings and it opened in chromium (my default)...
<Firefishe> hmmm
<Firefishe> chromium crashes on my system
<tanath> Firefishe, o.O
<felipe__> any help me
<Firefishe> I like it, too :(
<Mithran> thanks neil_d:
<tanath> Firefishe, unfortunate, it's the best :p
<tanath> Firefishe, run from terminal to find why?
<felipe__> alguien habla español
<tanath> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xiaoyi> 有中国人嘛
<Firefishe> wow, I can see chinese :)
<tanath> lol
<Firefishe> kvirc....love it!
<bullgard> After Maverick coldstarts itwrites to the virtual console 1 : "System inormation as of Sat Mar 12 15:51:57 CET 2011. System load, Temperature Usage of /home, Processes: Memory Usage: Users logged in, Swap usage, IP address for eth0. -- What program prints this information?
<wildbill> im having trouble making a live CD data persistent
<tanath> xiaoyi, and chinese can go to their equivalent :P
<maxillusionist> wildbill what distro do you use,if ubuntu try remastersys to backup all in a live cd
<victorhugo289> hello
<Firefishe> tanath:  I'm d/l chromium-browser, et al.  As well as the debugging symbols.  I'll see what the cli output is if it crashes.  The thing is, it usually locks up my entire system, and causes my Caps Lock light to blink.  What is that?  Kernel Panic?
<tanath> bullgard, prolly pulled from system info in /proc
<tanath> Firefishe, yup... not good
<tanath> Firefishe, in that case, check logs. gnome log viewer is handy
<dr_Willis> can you boot a live cd and have a peristnat save file? ive only done that with usb-flash typoe live cdsetups
<bullgard> tanath: You did not name the subject who does this.
<Firefishe> it's really weird.  I wonder if some system call in the code is messing with the kernel.
<tanath> bullgard, could be as simple as 'cat'
<xiaoyi> 看见中国人很惊讶！
<bullgard> tanath: No.
<dr_Willis> darkdevil. You may want to register that nick.. or pick a new one.
<tanath> bullgard, why not?
<bullgard> !jp | xiaoyi
<ubottu> xiaoyi: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<tanath> bullgard, pretty sure it's chinese
<iiicyg> bullgard, это китайский, по-моему.
<bullgard> !cn | xiaoyi
<ubottu> xiaoyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<victorhugo289> Guys, I don't undestand Ubutnu system monitor. It doesn't show which application is bogging my CPU.
<jbicha> hi, I just started trying to use irssi. Is it possible to change the Meta shortcut for switching windows?
<victorhugo289> It's not like Windows Task manager!
<tanath> victorhugo289, it should, but i find it easier to use 'top' in terminal
<victorhugo289> 'Top'? ok.
<Firefishe> victorhugo289: A good way is to click on the column headings on CPU and Memory, to see what's using the most at a given moment.  You may need to watch it a bit.
<jbicha> because Meta is being used by Unity so irssi can't use it
<Ryan__> hello
<Ryan__> i'm trying to install ubuntu and i need some help
<syrinx_> Ryan__: what's the problem
<Ryan__> syrinx_ Well I'm running win7 and I don't want to lose it so i wanted to dual boot
<tanath> victorhugo289, linux is case-sensitive...
<Ryan__> syrinx_ but when I get to the partition manager part and hit 'choose manually', my drive shows up as all free space
<syrinx_> Ryan__: are all the partitions formatted to NTFS?
<needlez> ok anyone know how to set the size limit of a txt file??
<RameEz> just installed ubuntu 10.10 on another pc
<Ryan__> syrinx_ i think so. how can i make sure?
<syrinx_> Ryan__: do they all show up in windows?
<Ryan__> syrinx_ yeah. i have two partitions: one is the system one, the other is a data one. Then I have some unallocated space. (the 2 partitions are both NTFS.)
<RameEz> im living it and i gonna try desktop effects
<iiicyg> Ryan__, format second to fat.
<syrinx_> there you go
<Jordan_U> RameEz: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Ryan__> iiicyg and then try again?
<syrinx_> your going to lose everything though, I believe
<Ryan__> iiicyg wait. the second partition has data i need..
<Jordan_U> Ryan__: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<iiicyg> Format first to fat.
<syrinx_> Ryan__: make a new partition, and leave it unformated
<syrinx_> iiicyg: 1st partition has Windows on it
<Ryan__> Jordan_U I'm not on linux b/c i didn't install it yet
<iiicyg> <syrinx_> Ryan__: make a new partition, and leave it unformated
<Jordan_U> Ryan__: Please boot from the LiveCD, run "sudo parted -l" and pastebin the output.
<Ryan__> iiicyg a new partition from the unallocated space?
<syrinx_> Jordan_U: that's exremely unnecessary
<syrinx_> Ryan__: yes
<iiicyg> Ryan__, yes.
<Jordan_U> syrinx_: Why do you say that?
<iiicyg> Jordan_U, because.
<Ryan__> syrinx_, iiicyg : and leave it unformatted? i'm not sure if i can do that in win7, but i'll try
<syrinx_> Ryan__: yes, it will be a RAW partition
<gua> anyone know about a thing like "su" where you can give it a uid instead of a username?
<Ryan__> syrinx_, iiicyg : actually i can. "Do not format this volume" is an option
<syrinx_> if not Ryan__ format to FAT
<iiicyg> Ryan__, ou, cool.
<Ryan__> syrinx_, iiicyg okay so i now have a third partition where free space used to be, and it's a "RAW" partition
<tanath> gua sudo -u username
<Ryan__> syrinx_, iiicyg should i try again?
<syrinx_> yea
<tanath> gua: see 'man sudo'
<Ryan__> syrinx_, iiicyg ** try installing ubuntu again?
<iiicyg> Ryan__, sure.
<mango> hi room
<Ryan__> syrinx_, iiicyg mkay. thanks a lot guys! i'll come back here if i run into problems.
<Jordan_U> Ryan__: The main cause of the Ubuntu installer listing a drive as unpartitioned is an invalid partition table. If you do have an invalid partition table then that needs to be fixed before you do any other partitioning of the disk to prevent data loss. "sudo parted -l" will tell you if you have an invalid partition table and what exactly the problem is, like overlapping partitions.
<gua> tanath: ohh hey. awesome! thanks. i should have looked there, i just assumed
<iiicyg> Ryan__, welcome :-)
<tanath> gua, mhm. works with username or uid
<Ryan__> Jordan_U, since i'm now going to start installing, if this didn't fix the problem i'll go ahead and do a sudo parted -l and pastebin the output here. :)
<syrinx_> Ryan__: come back when your on Ubuntu
<Ryan__> syrinx_, iiicyg, Jordan_U: i'll be back when i'm on ubuntu. :) brb!
<syrinx_> irssi is a nice client
<mango> how to start????????????/
<mango> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<mango> how to start here??
<iiicyg> Start with reading topic.
<syrinx_> !enter | mango
<ubottu> mango: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mango> where are topics??
<iiicyg> Usually, topic... On top :-)
<joshmclvl1> mango: if you see something you can help with, just jump in! if you need help with something, just ask!
<overclucker> !topic | mango
<ubottu> mango: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mango> ok. Thank you so much. I'll come back again when I learn all these.
<mango> But in my IRC is just displayed the name of the rooms where i can connect.
<mango> I din't get any topic. :(
<bartj> can I just upgrade my Ubuntu from 9.04 to 10.10 using the install CD
<bartj> without corrupting my existing install ?
<bartj> or will something get over-ridden ?
<ryan__> iiicyg, syrinx_: hey guys. :( still shows up as free space.
<jrtayloriv> I've got a window that I can't kill, and the parent process is already dead. How can I make it go away.
<ryan__> iiicyg syrinx_: i'm on ubuntu now though.
<syrinx_> ryan__: no try parted
<syrinx_> now*
<iiicyg> ryan__, and what about fdisk -l ?
<ryan__> syrinx_ iiicyg Jordan_U: sudo parted -l right? i'll do the fdisk command as well.
<syrinx_> bartj: you could just upgrade from Ubuntu, much easier
<jrtayloriv> nm -- just figured it out :)
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Yes, "sudo parted -l".
<bartj> syrinx_, trouble is it says I don't have enough space on my / partition
<bartj> syrinx_, I am terribly frustrated by that warning and have scoured the web on ways to increase my / partiton but to no avail
<bartj> thankfully my /home is on a diff partition
<arand> bartj: Upgrading using the alternate CD will work similar to an online upgrade as far as I know.
<cosmo> how do I make sure that the opengl 32bit compatability drivers are installed?
<iiicyg> bartj, increase it with gparted O_o
<ryan__> syrinx_ iiicyg Jordan_U hrmm... gparted throws a warning before i get the output. http://pastebin.com/7DRZQSHk
<mobius2> greetings :]
<ryan__> syrinx_ iiicyg Jordan_U how should i proceed?
<iiicyg> ryan__, what about fdisk -l ?
<mobius2> is there a channel for sound problems?
<ryan__> iiicyg: about to do the fdisk cmd right now
<syrinx_> ryan__: looks like the partition table is messed up
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Those GPT signatures are the reason why the installer was showing the drive as unpartitioned (ideally it should have passed along the error message you're now getting, but it doesn't).
<iiicyg> ryan__, yes.
 * mobius2 attempts to use a usb microphone in ubuntu ,  much to his dismay :P
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gdisk" Then run "sudo gdisk /dev/sda" and pastebin the output.
<ryan__> Jordan_U syrinx_ iiicyg: http://pastebin.com/vbc49T8t
<syrinx_> ryan__: so, theres no way to format that partition you made?
<ryan__> syrinx_: if i boot back into windows, yeah i can format it fat32 or ntfs
<ryan__> Jordan_U: the firs tcommand is running right now
<syrinx_> may as well try that
<kurumin> everyone brazilian
<ryan__> syrinx_: alright, let me try this gdisk thing first and then i'll switch os's again
<kurumin> everyone brazilian?
<syrinx_> kurumin: #ubuntu-br
<kurumin> thanks
<iiicyg> kk
<Jordan_U> syrinx_: The problem is that he has GPT signatures but no valid GPT label. gdisk is a utility which can remove the GPT signatures so that the installer will read the partition table without error.
<iiicyg> Ou.
<ryan__> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/RckUCNRv
<iiicyg> Cool, it's... cognitive.
<pretender> can someone tell me is there an app that will retrieve the DVD Covers for TV Series
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Anser "1" and pastebin any new output.
<Jordan_U> *answer
<ryan__> Jordan_U: 10-4.
<ryan__> Jordan_U: all it says is "Command (? for help):
<syrinx_> pretender: make your own
<tripelb> please - where is the option to change the size of the default desktop icon. I want it to be smaller. . overall. I know how to change them one at a time.  thanks.
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Try typing "w" then run "sudo parted -l" again. If you get no error from "sudo parted -l" then the installer should be able to work with the drive now.
<iiicyg> Jordan_U, but he do nothing. Only open MBR to manipulate it O_o
<ryan__> Jordan_U: bah. shortly afterp osting the output of the gdisk command, ubuntu went unresponsive on me
<ryan__> Jordan_U: back on ubuntu, but i probably have to re-install gdisk
<Jordan_U> iiicyg: I'm hoping that gdisk will remove the gpt signatures since he said to treat it as mbr. I'm not sure that it will but I can't remember how to do it and I can't get the menu myself as I don't have a disk in this situation to test with :(
<ryan__> Jordan_U: i don't remember what the commmand was. can i just run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gdisk'?
<iiicyg> That is why we need "? for help" output.
<fairuz> Hi, I get this error when I try to log in to my Ubuntu. Install Problem. Gnome POwer Manager has not been installed correctly.
<tanath> any help? i'm using wine 1.3.15 and still getting this problem http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2367#c8
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 2367 in -unknown "DII: Lord of Destruction Install Fails w/ CVS and 20040615" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<ryan__> iiicyg: i've been disconnected for a few minutes. do you guys want the output of (? for help) ?
<fairuz> it just happened yesterday, before that Ubuntu works well
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gdisk"
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Yes, that would be helpful.
<ryan__> Jordan_U: thanks. I'm installing gdisk at the moment, i'll pastebin the output asap
<fairuz> I tried to reinstall gnome-power-manager with purge but no luck
<fairuz> any idea on this? thanks
<ryan__> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/ixAXj6x6
<iiicyg> fairuz, sudo apt-get install -reinstall gnome-power-manager ?
<Jordan_U> ryan__: I just found a good guide for exactly your problem: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<fairuz> iiicyg: I tried sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-power-manager . then sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<fairuz> iiicyg: I will try your command now
<ryan__> Jordan_U: thanks. i'll try following this guide.
<Jordan_U> ryan__: You're welcome.
<ryan__> Jordan_U: do i want to "convert the MBR to GPT form, use the GPT data, or create a blank GPT"?
<ryan__> Jordan_U: never mind i think i figured it out
<Jordan_U> ryan__: You don't want to do any of those things.
<fairuz> iiicyg: you sure about your command? it dont recognize the -reinstall on my ubuntu
<ryan__> Jordan_U: hrm. in the guide, it tells me that "If you want to keep the MBR and wipe the GPT ..." is this what i want to do?
<iiicyg> fairuz, --reinstall
<fairuz> same
<iiicyg> double -
<iiicyg> er
<fairuz> iiicyg: ok ty
<fairuz> iiicyg: i try that
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Yes.
<ryan__> Jordan_U: okay. hold on ...
<ryan__> Jordan_U: okay, i've made the changes
<iiicyg> sudo apt-get --reinstall install name
<iiicyg> Sorry.
<ryan__> Jordan_U: i'll try again
<zimsim> How do I set a different locale for my ubuntu server terminal. Currently `locale` cmd will output "POSIX", but I want to change this to "UTF-8"
<fairuz> iiicyg: it works.. thanks a lot.. but how come uninstall with purge and installing it back is not the same as install --reinstall?
<fairuz> oh he leaves
<fairuz> :D
<Chat4559> hey
<panfist> what is the name of the process for the software center? it's hung up trying to install a package
<penos> im so bored
<jesuslinux> ola
<shekar> hi
<shekar> i have both installed xp and ubuntu now i want to reinstall xp
<shekar> so how will i do please help
<duepi> #CARE
<llutz_> shekar: this is ubuntu-support, not windows.
<Stryker> panfist it is software-center
<shekar> ok thank you
<llutz_> shekar: xp will overwrite the bootloader in MBR, so be prepared to reinstall grub after xp installation
<elFidel> shekar: just as sidenote: you'll wreck your grub most likely after reinstalling windows. Just keep that in mind & be prepared to repair grub
<shekar> so how will reinstall grub :)
<llutz_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<llutz_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<llutz_> shekar: read ^^
<Stryker> the new rescatux can reinstall grub2
<induhvidual> I'm having gamepad/joystick issues.  Ubuntu v9.10.  lsmod shows, analog, gameport, and joystick loaded.  /dev/input/js0 exists, jscal, and jstest work fine.  I'm wanting to control X.
<kaerus01> does anyone know where I can find some help with c?
<induhvidual> !joystick
<llutz_> kaerus01: ##c
<zimsim> kaerus01: K&R
<DystaN> anyone know where I can get Desktop cube wallpapers ?
<Shvonder> kaerus01: With what?
<DystaN> the ones with opacity
<induhvidual> kaerus01: I could only help if it is a simpley problem.
<shekar> thank you llutz :)
<Shvonder> .g grub 2 recovery
<digitaldefector> rtl819xu firmware problems
<Stryker> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Stryker> !rtl819xu
<Stryker> !rtl819
<digitaldefector> rtl819xu firmware download failed with TCR Status :a
<Akshay> Hi, I'm running Intel 82865G I'm not able to get the same resolution as I got in windows.
<Stryker> Akshay, you could force a resolution
<Akshay> Currently in Ubuntu I'm working on 1024x768, in windows I had 1152x864
<Akshay> Stryker:How can I do it??
<Stryker> Akshay, you could try making the hz go up higher, and sometimes higher resolutions are available
<kaerus01> does anyone know a good c/c++ chanel?
<digitaldefector> is there an easy way to install wireless realtek drivers on install? lsusb recognizes the hardware but auto disconnects from usb-wlan
<Rexodus> Anyone seen my shades?
<tripelb> Hello, I've been asking this a few days. I want to change the Default Icon Size on my desktop. I've done it in some other ubuntu installation once. I'ev got 10.04 now.  --- Also, how long should it take to upgrade to 10.10 ?
<rgigli> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tripelb> what are the advantages?
<kaerus01> does anyone know a good c/c++ channel?
<Stryker> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Akshay> Stryker:How do I make Hz(frequency??) higher.
<digitaldefector> bump?
<Stryker> Akshay, in the monitor prefs
<tripelb> kaerus01: try asking in #freenode
<kaerus01> thank you!
<Akshay> I have only 1 option ie. 60Hz
<tripelb> Rexodus: I think you let them in the bathroom, under the sink
<digitaldefector> any wifi scripts for ubuntu?
<bullgard> After Maverick coldstarts itwrites to the virtual console 1 : "System inormation as of Sat Mar 12 15:51:57 CET 2011. System load, Temperature Usage of /home, Processes: Memory Usage: Users logged in, Swap usage, IP address for eth0. -- What program prints this information?
<Stryker> upgrading usually takes me 3 hours on a 23 mbit connection
<llutz_> kaerus01: ##c
<Akshay> Stryker: I have only 1 option ie. 60Hz
<digitaldefector> i've tried apttosid,superos, ubuntu, linux mint, fusion... not sure what to do. It worked great on my laptop but not on my pc
<Stryker> google how to force resolution with xorg.conf Akshay
<Rexodus> tripelb: Got them allready! Them where in the fridge...
<Stryker> digitaldefector, how is that a question
<digitaldefector> Stryker, explaining the testing to get wirelessusb to work. sry, been waiting for reply
<Stryker> oh
<Stryker> goodnight all of ya
<tripelb> HowTo change default size of icons, open places browsing window (nautilus) >Edit>Prefs  first tab "icon zoom level"  --- obscure but it works.
<tripelb> Rexodus: lol
<tripelb> someone wanted a C channel.  well I tried /join #c and it worked. I didnt realize it did because it made a tiny tab way off to the right. shrug. I got joined to ##c -- re channels, I always "just try it"
<Huck> why is file size larger when I rip to wave from juicer than when I just drag the files over ?
<ethanol> anyone else ever experienced that youtube flash movies will sometimes stop playing when you refresh another tab in chromium?
<velope> i haven't
<ethanol> I have no idea at all how I could debug this..
<velope> debug what?
<ethanol> why it stops playing
<Flint> hmm
<velope> flash stop playing and you have not any idea why ?
<ethanol> the whole player just disappears from the page
<ethanol> when I reload another page in another tab
<velope> define it clear and simple
<bencc> is it possible to port forward only requests that start with ws:// (websockets) and not http:// ?
<doodoo> there is a massive memory leak in compiz on my natty installation. how to report bug
<Huck> file sizes are greater after ripping to wave wit sound juicer than when I just dray , any ideas ?
<ethanol> ok. tab1 has a youtube music video playing. I'm browsing around in tab2. and once in every 100 new page loads in tab2, the player in tab1 will stop playing and disappears on the exact moment I open a new link or hit refresh in tab2
<llutz_> !natty | doodoo
<ubottu> doodoo: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<velope> ethanol: define your problem
<ethanol> velope: dude, how much more can I define this?
<ryan__> Jordan_U: hey there. the gdisk solution worked. i'm on an ubuntu install at the moment. :) thanks again.
<ethanol> I just told you what happens
<velope> ethanol: clear and simple
<ethanol> I did
<ethanol> clear and simple
<velope> no you did not
<Jordan_U> ryan__: You're welcome :)
<ethanol> if you can't comprehend this than maybe english is not for you
<velope> i saw many words
<velope> too many
<velope> can u say it in one sentence??
<ethanol> it was one sentence
<ethanol> stop trolling
<ryan__> hahahahahahahh
<velope> i am not trolling
<ethanol> you are
<velope> no
<ethanol> saying no doesn't make you less of a troll
<velope> i may help you if u define your bug clearly
<ryan__> successful troll is successful
<hungmanmoojoo> hiya
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> which qt-dev package to install for linux?
<ethanol> velope: problem: youtube player stops playing/disappears. cause: page (re)load in another tab. occurrence: not very often.
<Abhijit> what is the pacakge name?
<ethanol> how does that work for you?
<Abhijit> help
<velope> ethanol: ok, i cannot help this but maybe someone else.
<coderr> good morning. i have just uninstalled the amd radeon video driver and installed xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-radeon, now when X starts (gdm), there's only some messy artefact where the mouse cursor is, the rest of the screen is totally black. i tried both with and without KMS, no change. i pasted my dmesg log which reports some errors, but i don't quite get it: http://paste2.org/p/130
<coderr> 3620. has anyone maybe experienced such problems with the radeon driver before? my card is a radeon hd 4650 btw. (mobility version)
<coderr> http://paste2.org/p/1303620 * that is the right link
<hungmanmoojoo> i'm on webirc, and i want to know a little more about ipv6.. is there somone here who is knowledgable and want to query a little with me or perhaps can guide me to a channel where i can get info.. searching for channels is hard with webirc.?
<ryan__> coderr: it's artifact, not artefact. :)
<Abhijit> help. what is the package name for qt-dev. which one to install?
<Abhijit> there are lots of them
<brianz> i think i just screwed grub a few minutes ago by mistakenly delete one logical drive in windows xp, because after reboot i got the "error: no such partition". how could i restore it or boot into windows?
<coderr> ryan__: ah sure, sorry ... you're right. as i said, it's still _morning_, and that's how my brain feels, too ;-)
<hungmanmoojoo> brianz: use the livecd or liveusb to reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> hungmanmoojoo: i'd ask ni \\networking
<hungmanmoojoo> loads of guides on how to do that  on the net
<ActionParsnip> ##networking
<hungmanmoojoo> thanx ActionParsnip
<brianz> hungmanmoojoo, thanks
<Akshay> How do I force screen resolution.My Xorg.conf is empty
<Jordan_U> brianz: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<cosmo> in 10.10 how do I kill the x server to install the latests nvidia driver
<lo> hi
<bacon_> hi
<bacon_> please, does someone knows which solution are using debian developer as a keyserver to share their public keys? I'd like to set up one for intern purposes
<love> #topic
<Akshay> How do I force screen resolution.My Xorg.conf is empty
<jarnos> after installin updates using Update manager there is synaptic running in non-interactive mode, and I can not install any further updates.
<bacon_> jarnos: try to aptitude clean and aptitude update again
<Akshay> How do I force screen res.
<ryan__> hi guys. i just installed ubuntu and my second video card isn't being recognized by nvidia-xconfig. (both are 8400 gs's.) lscpi shows both cards, and both cards work on windows. help?
<bacon_> Akshay: did? you tried trought the GUI
<Akshay> yes, can't see 1152x864
<bacon_> ryan__: find the correct driver, and install it? :) if you know that the module is present, check if it is loaded with lsmod
<Akshay> bacon_:currently working on 1024x768
<Akshay> bacon_:My xorg.conf is empty
<bacon_> ryan__: isn't there some kind of crossfire application to install on buntu?
<macsim> hi, I'm unable to play youtube video in fullscreen mode, I use flash 10.2.152.27 on ubuntu 10.10, I googlize and read a trick with /etc/adobe/mms.cfg, I did but but it doens't fix fullscreen mode, any idea ? thanks
<ryan__> bacon_: well i installed the nvidia driver through gnome's 'restricted drivers' thing, which makes me think that i should have the necessary drivers. I mean, the first card works so the second card should too, right? :P
<bacon_> Akshay: maybe in another xorg conf file than xorg.conf?
<ryan__> bacon_: crossfire application? i'm not sure what you're talking about :x
<Akshay> bacon_:can you refer any guide to editing Xorg.conf, new to ubuntu
<jarnos> bacon_, it doesn't terminate synaptic, but now update notifier is grey.
<leaveboy> ?
<leaveboy> quiet
<zzaza> hi all
<leaveboy> oh
<Akshay> bacon_:can you refer any guide to editing Xorg.conf, new to ubuntu
<suso> join irc.at.euirc.net #sep
<suso> ??
<suso> xD
<bullgard> After Maverick coldstarts it writes to the virtual console 1 : "System information as of Sat Mar 12 15:51:57 CET 2011. System load, Temperature, Usage of /home, Processes, Memory Usage, Users logged in, Swap usage, IP address for eth0. -- What program prints this information?
<zzaza> I have many music file of format .wma which i want to convert in mp3 what program can i use
<cosmo> in 10.10 how do I kill the x server to install the latests nvidia driver
<hateball> cosmo: service gdm stop, but remember that installing drivers on your own may break things...
<leaveboy> cosmo: you must not kill X when you install nvidia
<Akshay> Ho do i change screen resolution, my xorg.conf is empty
<Akshay> Using intel 82865G
<phonex01> go to your home foler and open Xorg-conf file you will find that parameter there
<phonex01> X and Y reolution
<hateball> Akshay: Isnt the tool in System -> Settings -> Screens working?
<Akshay> hateball:no
<cosmo> when I try to install it it tells me I have to kill x
<Akshay> My xorg.conf is empty
<zzaza> I have many music file of format .wma which i want to convert in mp3 what program can i use
<nickmoeck> Is there a way to encrypt my entire hard drive, and store the encryption key on an SD card, only allowing the computer to even boot if the SD card is in the slot?
<cosmo> installing the new driver on my own seems to be the only way it will install the 260 driver rather than 175
<leaveboy> zzaza: mplayer
<zzaza> leaveboy, i will try it
<fisch246> how do you upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu with synaptic? if it's possible of course
<hateball> fisch246: You would use update-manager, not synaptic
<fisch246> hateball: i'm aware of that...
<alesan> hi I am trying to use pitivi
<zee313> hi i was using readon player to see tv shows and documentaries. Is there such kind of player in ubuntu?
<Ben65> fisch246: from which version to which version
<alesan> but which input format are supported? I cannot get a single video file to be imported
<Guest88405> hey, does jolli os have a channel?
<Jordan_U> fisch246: You can't.
<fisch246> i'm on lubuntu so... if it's possible from there... but i'm trying to go from 10.04 to 10.10...
<fisch246> Jordan_U: ah ok i'll just get update manager then
<fisch246> i know how to do it, since i'm also currently creating my own distro haha
<Jordan_U> alesan: Pitivi uses gstreamer, so anything you have a gstreamer plugin for will be supported.
<fisch246> thanks everyone
<alesan> Jordan_U, I use kubuntu, do you think I need to install gstreamer?
<Jordan_U> alesan: If you open a video in Totem ("Movie Player") and you don't have the needed gstreamer plugin it will be installed automatically.
<hateball> fisch246: it's possible update-manager is set to only check for LTS releases
<ActionParsnip> fisch246: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<fisch246> o i don't have update manager right now
<ActionParsnip> fisch246: use the command line way, much easier
<fisch246> mmk
<fisch246> yea indeed
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | fisch246
<ubottu> fisch246: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fisch246> i was building gnome, and it was much easier to do it with a command line :/
<alesan> Jordan_U, apparently there is no "totem" in KDE. I will try to use "Kino"
<zzaza> leaveboy: i want to convert the .wma files to mp3
<fisch246> i know how to upgrade -__- i just wanted to know if you could do it with synaptic...
<Jordan_U> alesan: I don't think that Kino uses gstreamer, so you'll just have to install the correct gstreamer plugins yourself.
<ActionParsnip> alesan:: you can install totem in kde if you want
<avinashhm> Hi, how to scan for available wireless n/ws .. i am looking for command line .. For wired n/w , i do with 'dhclient eth0' .. tried 'dhclient eth1' , doens't work .. any help
<llutz_> zzaza: use mplayer +lame, see forums for a howto
<alesan> Jordan_U, I will use kino so I won't have to install gstreamer
<ActionParsnip> fisch246: not sure but I know the CLI version will work in any DE
<llutz_> avinashhm: iwlist s
<alesan> ActionParsnip, well I'd rather not
<Jordan_U> alesan: If you have PiTiVi installed you already have gstreamer, just not all of the gstreamer plugins.
<avinashhm> llutz, i am getting 'interface doesn't support scanning' for all lo, eth0, eth1
<llutz_> avinashhm: then your wifi-device is down or not available at all
<alesan> Jordan_U, so without totem it's impossible to load new plugins for gstreamer?
<bullgard> After Maverick coldstarts it writes to the virtual console 1 : "System information as of Sat Mar 12 15:51:57 CET 2011. System load, Temperature, Usage of /home, Processes, Memory Usage, Users logged in, Swap usage, IP address for eth0. -- What program prints this information?
<Huck> the file sizes are different  between  waves dragged from a disc, and thoes extracted for mp3 any ideas why, or which i s better fedility ?
<leaveboy> zzaza: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82947
<avinashhm> llutz, wait i ll check ..
<llutz_> avinashhm: does "iwconfig" list a wifi-device?
<Jordan_U> alesan: I just said that you can install the packages yourself. Use the package manager and search for "gstreamer plugins".
<alesan> thanks
<Jordan_U> alesan: You're welcome.
<daun07> .
<avinashhm> llutz, strange .. it lists .. 'IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated' .. but the LED isn't blowing ;-( in my laptop ..
<avinashhm> the wifi led
<llutz_> avinashhm: rfkill list wifi
<avinashhm> Here is the iwconfig and ifconfig o/ps .. 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/580488/'
<llutz_> avinashhm: sry cant check, no www available yet
<Beacher> hi,all.
<avinashhm> np .. i ll try ur command ..
<yeertai> hi.
<Beacher> excuse me . Why vsftp cannot change directory?
<hefish> maybe permission
<Beacher> permission : 777 /me
<Beacher> chroot_local_enable=NO
<Beacher> Why?
<avinashhm> llutz, tried 'rfkill list wifi' .. even after this both the still eth1 listed ..
<Abhijit> help. what is the package name for qt-dev. which one to install?
<Abhijit> there are lots of them
<WillWill56> If anyone's interested in hearing my epic fail, I used an undefined variable in a very important loop in a php script, my error log grew to 420 MB quite quickly...
 * Beacher jumps
<llutz_> avinashhm: did rfkill show the device blocked?
<WillWill56> Anyway... I sorta just wasted a few seconds of your life :P. Seeya!!!
<waterboy0911> hello guys.. may I know when will be the new release for ubuntu 11.04
<avinashhm> llutz, nope .. it never threw any o/p ..
<n2i> Hi! May I ask some question about parcellite (clipboard manager)?
<waterboy0911> hey guys I have a question.. I am currently using ubuntu 10.04 then I am experiencing every time I copy files and transferring to my thumb drive.. it's taking too long..
<n2i> I cannot clear lipboard in parceellite. What is this problem?
<Huck> wave files dragged to the drive a re much  larger than when ripped as waves via sound juicer  , are they compressed ?
<Huck> If no one has and answer  to mu question, might you direct me in a good direction ?
<juk> Huck: `file` can detect some extensions
<DystaN> where are the mame executables ??? Ubuntu 10.10  , where are them how do I find their path ?
<ActionParsnip> n2i: if you right click the app in the panel and select preferences / settings   you can set the shortcut
<dios_mio> DystaN, to find the location of any executable in your PATH, type: which <name>
<coderr> hi again. i switched back to fglrx (proprietary amd/ati video driver) and it works flawlessly, even when using blender - but only as long as composition in my window manager (xfce 4.8) is disabled. when i enable it, what is strange is that glxgears (fgl_glxgears) still works without a problem, but as soon as i start blender, the screen turns all black and if i'm lucky i can exit blender...
<coderr> ...blindfolded.
<ActionParsnip> DystaN: you can use the  which   command to find which command the file runs
<ActionParsnip> DystaN: for example:   which nano
<Cosmo> so I stopped x so I could install the newest nvidia drivers using initctl stop gdm now how do I start gdm back up?
<ActionParsnip> Cosmo: nvidia drivers are packaged in the repos
<ActionParsnip> Cosmo: you could just reboot..
<coderr> Cosmo: sudo start gdm ?
<n2i> ActionParsnip: When I lelf click and select "Clear". It does nothing. Is there any problem here?
<Cosmo> not the newest ones aparently that have the 32 bit open gl drivers for my 64 bit install
<ylmfos> nihao a
<ylmfos> wo shi xinshou
<ActionParsnip> Cosmo: what version are you installing?
<n2i> 你好！ :P
<Cosmo> when I reboot it goes to just the text interface
<Cosmo> 260
<ylmfos> yulinmufengli de yigebanben
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current | Cosmo
<ubottu> Cosmo: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> Cosmo: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ylmfos> where are you from?
<ylmfos> not china
<Cosmo> ActionParsnip, ok I will try that
<rwat> does something special happen during install for a cloud server or can I convert a running server to cloud?
<ylmfos> this place ,i don't know
<zvacet> ylmfos: do you have any question to ask about ubuntu problems or support
<coderr> anyone knows about fglrx+composition in window manager?
<luckymurali> Hi all
<juk> coderr: #fglrx ?
<jordan3456> hello
<coderr> juk: the channel is empty
<Caribou> Hello,
<jordan3456> is someone here skilled with flash issues?
<luckymurali> I installed ubuntu server 10.04 64 bit and there is no desktop on it
<luckymurali> i want to install desktop on that machine but there is no internet
<llutz_> luckymurali: thats why its called server
<luckymurali> llutz_,:)
<luckymurali> llutz_, :)
<Caribou> why not installing desktop then ?
<zvacet> luckymurali:server comes without desktop
<maf> sad no GUI interface for the server
<maf> I mean, imagine giving the big planes no window for the pilots
<maf> any web interface to the server ?
<luckymurali> yes i know that we have option to install desktop on the server by sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<maf> or did someone wnat to intentionally go back to 1982 interfaces
<juk> coderr: did you try radeon?
<Caribou> maybe those queries should go to #ubuntu-server
<Cosmo> I tried sudo nvidia-xconfig and rebooted and it is still giving me the text interface
<Caribou> in the meantime, I'm having an issue with nm-applet no longer starting automatically upon login
<luckymurali> ok thnx
<llutz_> maf: configuring a server is much faster and easier done by cli in most cases
<beer_brouwer> can anyone tell me how i can get my exchange calendar entries with SOAP and PHP?
<Caribou> my only option is to start nm-applet manually which works fine
<juk> !info nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> Package nvidia-xconfig does not exist in maverick
<Caribou> but looks like the Gnome startup sequence no longer does it
<ActionParsnip> Caribou: ad it in your startup items then...
<Caribou> it's there & checked
<ActionParsnip> Caribou: make a script to wait a little while (use the sleep command) then run it
<bullgard> After Maverick coldstarts it writes to the virtual console 1 : "System information as of Sat Mar 12 15:51:57 CET 2011. System load, Temperature, Usage of /home, Processes, Memory Usage, Users logged in, Swap usage, IP address for eth0. -- What program prints this information?
<juk> Cosmo: can you see: lsmod | grep nvidia output
<jordan3456> on no, not the perennial video card problems
<Caribou> ActionParsnip, I'm not after a workaround. This worked fine until yesterday. I'm after someone who knows the startup sequence well enough to know how nm-applet gets started
<blackdoggy> is anybody here having problems on 10.10 dual monitor with nvidia?
<Huck> wave files dragged from a cd to a file are much larger than those extracted as waves via sound juicer.... does juicer compress waave iles
<coderr> juk: i tried xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-ati-radeon, yes. they give errors and whenever X (gdm) starts, the screen turns black, that's why i switched back to fglrx. i pasted the error messages earlier, don't have the link anymore :(
<juk> !details | blackdoggy
<ubottu> blackdoggy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jordan3456> blackdoggy: run xrandr first to see if everything squared away with the monitors.  If you don't have it in your system, apt-get it.
<jordan3456> also apt-get arandr
<Cosmo> juk, I will check
<jordan3456> that will generate the start up scripts for you
<blackdoggy> thx jordan3456 i will see what happrns  after that
<beer_brouwer> has someone here got some experience with SOAP?
<ActionParsnip> Caribou: thatsall I can sugest, I use wicd personally as it also has a cli interface :)
<jordan3456> often the extra drivers aren't needed (fglrx, ati, raedon), especially for the older cards.  Many times it's just a matter of inserting the xrandr parameters into a configuration file
<jordan3456> btw I don't use gnome anymore, but the scenery is the same
<jordan3456> only the names and faces change
<luckymurali> where can i download ubuntu desktop package ??
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: nmcli :)
<juk> coderr: that's sucks
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i guess :), old habit
<micro__> всем привет!
<blackdoggy> jordan3456 i tried apt-get but it says Package xrandr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<blackdoggy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<blackdoggy> is only available from another source
<blackdoggy> However the following packages replace it:
<blackdoggy>   x11-xserver-utils
<FloodBot1> blackdoggy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> luckymurali: you said that you dont have internet ask somebody live Ubuntu cd and install it from there
<juk> coderr: nvidia caused me a lot pain too some time ago
<Cosmo> juk, it said nvidia    8097831   0
<luckymurali> zvacet, can i do on the top of server??
<StamEhad> Hi!I'm trying to boot an ole PIII laptop with the Lubuntu 10.10 liveCD but it hangs in the screen with the ubuntu 10.10 and 4 dots.
<zvacet> luckymurali:  yes
<jordan3456> blackdoggy: just keep chaining the dependencies into apt-get commands until you fulfill all the dependencies.
<coderr> juk: yes, it sucks ...
<zvacet> luckymurali: install just ubuntu -desktop package
<jordan3456> in fact, it might be better to try and install xrandr and arandr together, find the missing dependencies, and then plop them in, with the recommends, at once.
<coderr> guess i'll have to live without compositing then, but it just makes me feel SO stupid ...
<blackdoggy> jordan 3456 i did x11-xserver-utils and it says its already the newest version
<luckymurali> zvacet, any procedures on the net ??
<jordan3456> yeah don't redo x11
<zvacet> luckymurali:  what do you mean?
<jordan3456> I mean, don't remove and then retry to install it
<blackdoggy> aint doing that
<luckymurali> i mean step by step for just installing desktop
<zvacet> luckymurali:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jordan3456> black doggy: try running apt-get -y check xrandr
<jordan3456> see what's broken
<jordan3456> I don't know if the -y switch works, but I'm a fan
<jordan3456> that will get you in trouble ;-)
<juk> Cosmo: do you get Xserver errors?
<Cosmo> I dont think the driver is causing the issue I just dont know the command to start the gdm back up after using initctl stop gdm
<juk> !info Xorg
<ubottu> Package Xorg does not exist in maverick
<Cosmo> juk, nope no errors
<Caribou> luckymurali: using 'tasksel --task-packages ubuntu-desktop will list all the packages that are needed. You can then download them & put them on a USB thumbdrive
<zvacet> luckymurali:  you can read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<barbadillo> hi all, how can i customize the "open with" menu in nautilus?
<coderr> [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Faild to schedule IB !
<coderr> [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(12).
<coderr> that same message was what i got from xserver-xorg-radeon, infinite loop with the numbers IB(X) going from 0 to 15, over and over again
<luckymurali> zvacet, thanks, and one more question usually if we download any package using apt where it will keep a backup of that softwares??
<blackdoggy> jordan3456 no luck
<jordan3456> oh gosh
<blackdoggy> should i just switch to kde
<jordan3456> no broken dependencies?
<blackdoggy> nop
<jordan3456> blackdoggy: xubuntu rocks
<navin> i am using ubuntu 9.04 on my dell laptop,how can i take a snap with webcome...any help?
<jordan3456> skip gnome and kde
<jordan3456> bloated, slow, not worth it
<zvacet> luckymurali:  all packageas installed eith apt-get or aptitude are in /vat/cache/apt/archives
<jordan3456> I use xubuntu on even my newest machines
<jordan3456> it's not just for slow computers anyomre
<Jordan_U> !eol | navin
<ubottu> navin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<luckymurali> thnx
<blackdoggy> yeah... but my laptop is working alrite apart from  having trouble  with flashin time after time
<navin> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zvacet> luckymurali:  my mistake it is /var/cache/apt/archives
<juk> Cosmo: so just black terminal screen, what if you hit X
<luckymurali> i got it
<luckymurali> but the link you have given needs internet
<Cosmo> juk, trying that
<barbadillo> hi all, how can i customize the "open with" menu in nautilus?
<luckymurali> actually i am amble to install desktop using internet and working fine
<juk> !infp nautilus-scripts
<juk> !info nautilus-scripts
<ubottu> Package nautilus-scripts does not exist in maverick
<blackdoggy> barbadillo install ubuntu tweak it will help u
<juk> !info nautilus-scripts-manager
<ubottu> nautilus-scripts-manager (source: nautilus-scripts-manager): simple tool for nautilus scripts management. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 216 kB
<zvacet> luckymurali:  I told you that other possibility is to install ubuntu-desktop package from ubunutu live cd if you know somebody who have it
<aerofly5> having trouble installing ubuntu 10.10, I install it to the hard drive and when I reboot it comes up with "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER". Does anyone have any suggestions for fixes?
<Cosmo> juk, it says x:command not found
<juk> Cosmo: *X* is not *x*
<Cosmo> oops trying that
<navin_> any command that i put in my terminal to open my webcame in ubuntu 9.04??
<barbadillo> what's ubuntu tweak? is it official?
<elFidel> navin_: open your webcam? is that an app now?
<elFidel> ;)
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/761222/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/761223/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/761224/
<blackdoggy> yeah barbadillo its a cool application
<juk> Cosmo: you can puts before command: whatis blalala
<juk> !info whatis
<ubottu> Package whatis does not exist in maverick
<elFidel> navin_: you are most likely looking for an app which is able to access the webcam right?
<juk> !info wtf
<ubottu> Package wtf does not exist in maverick
<luckymurali> i have ubuntu live cd
<luckymurali> zvacet, I have live cd
<juk> !find wtf
<ubottu> Found: libwtfcgi-dev, libwtfcgi8
<navin> elFidel:i want to take a snap with my cam...how can i ?
<luckymurali> and i boot with that live cd
<deuterium> hm on my 10.10 desktop box, computer janitor doesn't show anything at alll. does it takes several minutes to gather information or is sth fscked up?
<barbadillo> blackdoggy, it is not in the repositories
<blackdoggy> yeah barbadillo www.ubuntu-tweak.com
<blackdoggy> let me check
<deuterium> i.e. there's no refresh, just a white, two-pane when i start computer-janitor
<elFidel> navin: cheese - might be one app
<luckymurali> i let you know after it loaded completely
<deuterium> do i need to run computer-janitor as root or so for it to show sth?
<zvacet> luckymurali:  just a sec
<blackdoggy> yeah barbadillo follow this http://www.beakkon.com/geek/10-best-applications-for-ubuntu-10.10
<adac> hi, is it possible, if a service has been acknowledged, that the acknowledgment message is sent via mail? If yes, how?
<aerofly5> having trouble installing ubuntu 10.10, I install it to the hard drive and when I reboot it comes up with "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER". Does anyone have any suggestions for fixes?
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/761222/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/761223/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/761224/
<deuterium> when i run computer-janitor on the console, this is the error i get: http://dpaste.com/502891/ (something with dbus, any idea how to solve it?)
<DJones> !ot | micro__
<ubottu> micro__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<barbadillo> aerofly5, check the bios settings to see if you can boot from cdrom
<llutz_> aerofly5: boot live-cd and reinstall grub into mbr
<zvacet> luck
<aerofly5> barbadillo & llutz: I have tried re-installing grub, but it has no effect. The bios is correctly configured
<blackdoggy> aight  m off going to install Xubuntu desktop
<stimpie> is it possible to have an application run on 2 workspaces? (not all?)
<zvacet> luckymurali: put live cd in drive and type  sudo apt-cdrom -add sudo apt-gget update sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<navin> how i use push command to open my cam??
<luckymurali> ok i try now
<navin> how i set MAILHOST ?
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> im installing natty and i run into the following error: not possible to install bootloader at specified location - ive tried all other locations and nothing
<llutz_> !natty | visual1ce
<ubottu> visual1ce: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<deuterium> when i execute computer-janitor on ubuntu 10.10 on the console, i get the following error: http://dpaste.com/502908/
<AnubArack> Any of you guys use AWN (Avant window navigator) ?
<Cosmo> juk, it gave me a rather wordy error message give me a few minutes to type it in pastebin
<deuterium> it's a dbus error, but how to solve it? is computer-janitor b0rked?
<juk> !info pastebinit | Cosmo
<ubottu> Cosmo: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<luckymurali> zvacet, it is telling already i have latest version of desktop
<mena> welcom
<mena> My name is Mena, i need your hekp
<mena> help
<AnubArack> mena, just ask
<sabbut> Hi, I have a connection problem on my other computer
<deuterium> juk: is there any other way how i can clean-up my ubu 10.10, if computer-janitor is broken (it obviously is)?
<sabbut> it seems not to be able to connect
<mena> i want to view log file which see who connect to my machine
<juk> deuterium: gee, i dunno
<bullgard> sabbut: Hi, I have no connection problem on my other computer.
<AnubArack> deuterium, ever tried removing janitor and reinstalling it ?
<mena> who connect with VNC
<mena> ?
<deuterium> AnubArack: not yet, let me check.
<zvacet> luckymurali:  type in terminal startx too see if that is truth
<llutz_> mena: as you've been told yesterday, there is no such logfile
<sabbut> nice bullgard, it seems you don't need help on that, but I do
<AnubArack> Any of you guys use AWN (Avant window navigator) ?
<luckymurali> zvacet, its not there
<luckymurali> is it possible to download only the gnome-desktop package??
<bullgard> sabbut: So you better put a specific question here in this channel.
<luckymurali> i used live cd to boot and used try ubuntu
<luckymurali> so it gaves me a Desktop
<mena> llutz, and how can i find anyone connect to my machine later
<deuterium> AnubArack: uninstalled computer-janitor and reinstalled it (also the gtk variant). same error.
<odd13> hey I have a mac...can I have it as just ubuntu installed or do I need bootcamp and mac os installed to run?
<sabbut> bullgard: that's what i'm doing - my other computer, which has Ubuntu 9.10, suddenly lost the connection
<deuterium> where does ubuntu store downloaded packages it doesn't need anymore?
<mena> just i nned to want how can i open log file which stored usere data login
<juk> !dualboot | odd13
<ubottu> odd13: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zvacet> luckymurali:  another way is to use keryx read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing%20packages%20without%20an%20Internet%20connection
<sabbut> I know I have a connection because I'm writing here
<Rabbitbunny> Only 14 days uptime this time on 10.04. Linux isn't ready for the desktop.
<llutz_> mena: better question would be: why do you have all those services like vnc etc running if you don't want them
<Rabbitbunny> deuterium: I'm pretty sure apt-get autoremove get rid of those.
<bullgard> deuterium: Normally it discards them.
<sabbut> the thing is, I'd like to know what I can do for the system to find the existing connection
<odd13> thanks juk
<zvacet> luckymurali:  before you do that can you try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<deuterium> Rabbitbunny: ok, let me try. thanks
<deuterium> bullgard: hm.. my system has swollen to 4.5 gb.. it was around 2.5 gb before.
<mena> llutz, i need this  to connect my fried but the most question now, how this person connect with my without i told him my password to connect?
<bullgard> sabbut: lsof -i
<Savage^> mena: we cannot understand you...
<mena> savage, i will explain this situation now
<micro__> все смотрим http://pic4you.ru/10376/761222/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/761223/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/761224/
<masterjp> русский
<mena> savage, in team viewer and etc the client how want to connect the server must has its paeeowrd
<sabbut> bullgard: it shows nothing
<jpds> !ru | masterjp
<ubottu> masterjp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zvacet> luckymurali:  I will go for something lighter like lubuntu-desktop or fluxbox openbox... but any desktop can do
<deuterium> bullgard, Rabbitbunny: would computer-janitor do anything additional compared to 'apt-get autoremove', 'apt-get autoclean'?
<mena> savage let say when i need you connect to my by VNC , i must tell you the password that by it you can connect to me
<v_v> zvacet: try awesome, i like it
<llutz_> mena: either someone already has your password or you have a heavily misconfigured system
<DJones> micro__: those links/pictures are not on topic for the ubuntu support channel, please stop posting them
<mena> llutz: what?
<zvacet> v_v:  thanx for tip but it was suggestion for somebody else
<mena> llutz: i am sure i didn't tell anyone my password
<v_v> zvacet: ;-)
<Cosmo> juk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580508/
<zvacet> v_v:  when we are taking about it where Ican find deb
<llutz_> mena: then your system seem to allow remote-access without password, even worse
<juk> Cosmo: you need to rebuild module
<mena> llutz, okay anyway i need to view the log file ?
<llutz_> mena: there is no such log
<visual1ce> how do i run install in expert mode
<visual1ce> ?
<Cosmo> juk,  and how do I do that?
<species> its on option when you boot from the CD i think
<species> actually I think the real expert mode is to use aptitude after you got a base install :P
<visual1ce> im using a live cd
<fitriza> f
<juk> Cosmo: remove nvidia-current; after update and upgrade; and install again
<fitriza> paha
<mena> llutz, this is the log file of TeamViewer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580514/
<mena> llutuz : need your help to see if we can find the solution on this file
<Cosmo> juk, what are the commands to do that?
<deuterium> can i safely delete the files in /var/cache/apt/archives ? what are they? i expected apt-get autoclean to remove anything unneeded already.
<juk> Cosmo: apt-get remove foobar; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<deuterium> removing the files in /var/cache/apt/archives would free about 200 mb on my box. ok?
<Tm_T> deuterium: autoclean removes the old versions of the packages, clean takes the whole cache
<ethanol> wow, I switched to display time and numbers and stuff to dutch
<llutz_> mena: i don't have www here, cannot check your log. why didn't you show that log yesterday, why didn't you tell us yesterday that you're using teamviewer?
<ethanol> and it has been taking like 5 minutes so far to apply :<
<Cosmo> juk, thanks I will try that
<mena> llutz: iam so sorry
<larious> Anybody in the room using Huawei EC226 USB Modem please talk to me
<llutz_> mena: ask teamviewer-support how to find out who accessed your computer
<yuzodo> Hi there, I'm having serious issues. When I installed 10.10 (when it came out) my wifi didn't work and a guy provided me with the Lucid driver and with a small hack that worked, until a while ago where I started having random disconnects, that got partially fixed by resetting my modem/router (upon booting I had to try 4x to connect for it to work), but yesterday evening I randomly got disconnected again and I can't seem to find a solu
<yuzodo> tion now, I tried resetting my modem/router, I tried ConnMan instead of NetworkManager, I am currently on wired, which surprisingly works because of Wicd although I haven't launched it or made it auto-start. So, what should I do?
<deuterium> Tm_T: ah ok, so i should have executed apt-get clean, right? or is there any good reason for keeping that cache, apart from obvious performance improvements for apt?
<juk> Cosmo: Ok
<minimec> larious: What is your problem with the EC226?
<Tm_T> deuterium: pretty much only to have them around if you decide to reinstall packages, so you don't have to redownload
<mena> llutz, i tell you again " how did anyone to connect my desjtop without learn my passwork?
<deuterium> Tm_T: ok. my main priority now is to keep the footprint on the disk as small as possible. re-downloading things later doesn't matter. thanks.
<mena> llutz, are you understand me?
<llutz_> mena: i say again: ask teamviewer-support how to find out who accessed your computer
<zvacet> deuterium:  run sudo apt-get clean  sudo apt-get auto-clean
<juk> !atitude | mena
<micro__> or /msg dpkg paste)
<llutz_> mena: team-viewer is somewhat proprietary stuff
<juk> !attitude | mena
<ubottu> mena: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/760453/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/760454/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/760455/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/760456/
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/760457/
<FloodBot2> micro__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<micro__> http://pic4you.ru/10376/760458/
<zvacet> deuterium:  in /var/cache/apt/archives are all installed packages
<DJones> !ops | micro__ Spamming/inappropriate content
<ubottu> micro__ Spamming/inappropriate content: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<deuterium> zvacet: ok, did that. apt's cache files have gone now. i'm at 4.0 gb now. better than 4.5, but still a lot for a plain ubuntu desktop
<yuzodo> Hi there, I'm having serious issues. When I installed 10.10 (when it came out) my wifi didn't work and a guy provided me with the Lucid driver and with a small hack that worked, until a while ago where I started having random disconnects, that got partially fixed by resetting my modem/router (upon booting I had to try 4x to connect for it to work), but yesterday evening I randomly got disconnected again and I can't seem to find a solu
<yuzodo> tion now, I tried resetting my modem/router, I tried ConnMan instead of NetworkManager, I am currently on wired, which surprisingly works because of Wicd although I haven't launched it or made it auto-start. So, what should I do?
<bullgard> deuterium: "[11:32]	<deuterium>	bullgard, Rabbitbunny: would computer-janitor do anything additional compared to 'apt-get autoremove', 'apt-get autoclean'?" Yes.
<deuterium> bullgard: i.e.?
<bullgard> deuterium: Yes is Yes.
<zvacet> deuterium:  but you probably install additional packages
<ActionParsnip> yuzodo: when you get a disconnect, run:  dmesg | tail    the output may give clues
<mena> ubuntu, I am so sorry
<minimec> larious: I am trying to talk to you. What are your problems with the Huawei EC226?
<yuzodo> ActionParsnip, I don't get disconnects anymore
<mena> llutz, i am so sorry \
<deuterium> bullgard: ok, i take that as a "i don't know, sorry" ;)
<bullgard> deuterium: You took it wrong.
<yuzodo> ActionParsnip, also, I have tried the 2 drivers I can choose from Additional Drivers but those didn't work either
<deuterium> zvacet: yes, i did. chromium, firefox and some others. but i think i couldn't get ubuntu desktop 10.10 down to less than about 3.2 gb, i guess.
<deuterium> which is still a lot
<deuterium> bullgard: never mind ;)
<larious>  Anybody in the room using Huawei EC226 USB Modem please talk to me
<minimec> larious: I am trying to talk to you. What are your problems with the Huawei EC226?
<yuzodo> ActionParsnip, is there a way I can perform the hack again? I still have the Lucid driver lying around
<larious> minimec: Need driver to connect to the Internet with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<larious> yuzodo: what Hack do you want to perform
<larious> minimec: Need driver to connect to the Internet with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<yuzodo> larious, basically the "hack" was putting the driver in some folder and then reboot which made my wifi work flawlessly
<larious> can that work for my USB modem
<zvacet> deuterium:  maybe you will find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD useful
<minimec> larious: I my eyes, you don't. The EC226 should be recognized by the system out of the box. Plug the dongle once and type 'dmesg' in a console. The last 5-6 lines of dmesg should give you the info about your device and how it is recognized by ubuntu.
<zvacet> deuterium:  after minimal install you just add what you really need
<Slartibart> Sitting here with some text files, and need to find the file(s) that contain say 3-4 given words(in no given order, of course). How to do that in a smart way? All I can come up with right now is actually something with grep, like iterative searches with it. List filenames containing word 1->New search on those files for word 2, and so on. Are there any better ways?
<larious> minimec: Have I did that serveral time, but using wvdial option, the network told me that is disconnect, the username and password Error ... No carrier
<Cosmo> juk, I have removed,updated, and upgraded now what am I installing?
<yuzodo> Hi there, I'm having serious issues. When I installed 10.10 (when it came out) my wifi didn't work and a guy provided me with the Lucid driver and with a small hack that worked, until a while ago where I started having random disconnects, that got partially fixed by resetting my modem/router (upon booting I had to try 4x to connect for it to work), but yesterday evening I randomly got disconnected again and I can't seem to find a solu
<yuzodo> tion now, I tried resetting my modem/router, I tried ConnMan instead of NetworkManager, I tried the 2 drivers I can choose from Additional Drivers but those don't work either, I am currently on wired, which surprisingly works because of Wicd although I haven't launched it or made it auto-start. So, what should I do?
<llutz_> Slartibart: grep -r -e pattern1 -e pattern2 -e pattern3 /path/*
<juk> Cosmo: nvidia-current same as you removed
<minimec> larious: The problem might be, that your sim card in the Huawei dongle is PIN protected. You might have to put this sim card into a phone and disable that PIN identification. That's all. The network-manager software doesn't give you the possibility to identify you with the PIN. --> Again, disable PIN on the sim card.
<zvacet> deuterium:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Cosmo> ok
<minimec> larious: You don't need wvdial anymore to configure your device. The network-manager can handle that now.
<Slartibart> llutz_: Really? Didn't know -e could be repeated like that. Thanks, that should do it :).
<AndrewRSM> I just set up a dual boot of XP and lubuntu 10.10. Everything was going fine, I was just wrestling with enabling wireless on ubuntu a little bit. After updating packages I restarted, and winxp no longer shows in grub. Just lubuntu twice, twice recovery, and two memtests. How can I return XP to the grub menu, or do I have something else wrong?
<b0yce> i have a question about ubuntu 10.04. i am used to windows but decided to give ubuntu 10.04 a try but the sound is all whack. my speakers r plugged in at the back of my pc and my speakers have a headphone jack. i can configure it on winxp using realtek HD audio but linux does not seem to have a similar configuration?
<larious> yuzodo: the guy that gave you the driver, did you get him from this room
<yuzodo> larious, yeah I did
<llutz_> minimec: networkmanager has a pin-handling function
<larious> minimec: My device is not using PIN cos I do make use of it in window environment and it works without PIN, and this device is not universal that you can change sim card, this device is programmer with one network
<deuterium> zvacet: thanks for the pointers. i can't follow the synthetic approach as i already have a system, so i'm rather trying to shrink it down. but i have some ideas which programs i could remove and don't need (it's for software development only, so i don't need multimedia apps or games and such that are installed by default)
<larious> yuzodo: So what is the guy common ID
<minimec> llutz_: Oh. Didn't know that... THX
<yuzodo> larious, I can't remember lol, it was back in October '10
<larious> yuzodo: nest time you need to keep record
<b0yce> anyone?
<larious>  minimec: My device is not using PIN cos I do make use of it in window environment and it works without PIN, and this device is not universal that you can change sim card, this device is programmer with one network
<mena> llutz: can i ask question plz?
<yuzodo> larious, I'll keep that in mind, but that won't fix my current issue right
<blackshirt> hello
<blackshirt> mena: yeah
<larious> yuzodo: cos you cant get him  anymore
<yuzodo> larious, or maybe it was an update which started to break it?
<minimec> larious: Still. I do guess that the harware is working correctly. In my eyes it is a configuration problem. As you always trying to configure your device with wvdial, why don't you try to configure your device with the network-manager?  use a Huawei E180 that way.
<IProteus> I'm using upstart to start a process, does upstart store the pid of the process somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> b0yce: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<mena> blackshirl: it's the continue of my last question ,
<ActionParsnip> b0yce: select to upload to the server, it will make a URL
<b0yce> i have no idea. i am not on linux atm
<ActionParsnip> b0yce: the run it in Linux and get the link for us and we can advise :)
<blackshirt> mena: sory, i'm just join here
<b0yce> i am a linux noob and what u just typed is foriegn to me lol
<larious> minimec: My APN is the main problem and the technical support never want to help me for the APN cos they believe that I want to hack there network for free browsing
<ActionParsnip> b0yce: you just copy and paste it to a terminal. I am sure you are quite adept at copy and paste
<b0yce> ok brb i will load linux up
<mena> blachshirl : thanks
<blackshirt> mena; yeah.thats no problem
<Cosmo> juk, ok I installed it again and rebooted, it started in the text mode again and when I typed X it said Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)  no drivers available
<minimec> larious: I mean the APN wouldn't change on windows... So if you can configure the device with windows, you should be able to do the same under Linux. I don't see the problem.
<ActionParsnip> Cosmo: try:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<llutz_> larious: its unlikey to get the modem working without the APN
<yuzodo> what's the command to see my internet card?
<clr> i'm in china.cannot connect twitter.What should i do? VPN???
<dcorbin_wrk> will old-style init.d scripts trigger upstart events?
<ActionParsnip> yuzodo: sudo lshw -C network
<yuzodo> um...
<yuzodo> ok got it
<yuzodo> BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
<juk> Cosmo: dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yuzodo> I have b43-fwcutter already installed
<ChrisHedgie> Well, I'm not seeing any rules or "lineup", so if I may, I'll just ask my question out there: Is there any solution to why sound and/or video skips on Ubuntu? All my mp3 songs skip, and Youtube tends to skip along the videos...
<yuzodo> ActionParsnip, I reinstalled b43 fwcutter, what now?
<b0yce> ok i am on ubuntu
<przemek_> hi, I've got a problem with xterm window while on extended dual screen display
<b0yce> ActionParsnip,
<rkeiii> is
<goddard> are they really trying to make Ubuntu look like Mac?
<B9> Hello my Banshee is throwing an invocation error and wont open I would really appreciate some assistance in getting it to work again. B9HH
<Cosmo> juk, ok I did that
<juk> B9: wont open what?
<ActionParsnip> b0yce: sup?
<b0yce> im back and on ubuntu 10.04
<b0yce> so what do i do now?
<B9> juk: it is like it opens two Banshee applications at the same time and then has a dialogue box  that says "Fatal Error ~ Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation."
<Cosmo> juk, it is still in the text interface
<juk> Cosmo: lsmod | grep nv any output?
<fruitwerks> how do I git this? http://git.openvz.org/pub/linux-2.6.32-openvz/
<goddard> you say git gimmie
<minimec> B9: I would first try to rename the banshee-1 folder in your /home/yourname/.config folder. That would start a clean banshee session with system default configuration.
<fruitwerks> the instrctions say git clone (http|git)://git.openvz.org/pub/<project name> <destination dir>
<fruitwerks> git clone http://git.openvz.org/pub/linux-2.6.32-openvz/ here
<fruitwerks> I get the error: warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
<tombaugh> Hi all... Is there a way to manually disconnect devices such as ttyACM0? I'm using an application that doesn't exit properly, so the port number keeps increasing ach time I reconnect the device.
<Cosmo> juk, the output was nvidia       8097831    0
<mena> when i shut-down my machine , it's hanging
<juk> Cosmo: and X output gives what?
<soreau> tombaugh: probably have to look into udev rules
<mena> my com is hanging when i try shutdown
<b0yce> ActionParsnip,  u there?
<B9> minimec: that has done well. thank u. I renamed folder & opened it and now it is rescanning library
<Cosmo> juk,  when I typed X it said Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)  no drivers available
<soreau> Cosmo: mv or rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b0yce> can anyone else pls try and help me with my sound?
<minimec> B9: Nice! ;)  That would always be my first step if one of my software doesn't work as expected. The folders are normally in /home/yourname, /home/yourname/.config or /home/yourname/.local
<Slartibart> grep -l -e word1 -e word2 * lists files with *either* word1 or word2 in them, right?
<soreau> b0yce: What kind of card is it?
<mena> i get error when i try shut down my pc??
<v_v> what's up
<Slartibart> the opposite of down
<soreau> Slartibart: egrep "word1|word2"
<b0yce> soreau,  how do i find it in ubuntu?
<soreau> b0yce: lspci if its on the PCI bus
<b0yce> and where's that? i have only just loaded ubuntu on the cd. i am a noob at this
<juk> Cosmo: sucks, try manually going into /usr/src/nvidia-current-* ; and type: make module; make install
<Slartibart> soreau: But that would make an OR condition, right? What if I have to find the files with say 4 given words in them, in any order?
<mena> i have problem? my computer is hanging when i try shutdown
<B9> minimec: stellar advice I will remember. does it matter what you rename it too? how does this work particular what does it do? I like to know what is going on behind the scene as well
<soreau> Slartibart: You might have to write a small oneliner bash script depending on what you want to do exactly
<cosmo_> there now I have my desktop back
<soreau> cosmo_: compiz --replace and metacity --replace
<soreau> cosmo_: one wm replaces the other
<jrib> Slartibart: on the same line?
<Slartibart> soreau: Thought so.. Thanks.
<soreau> Slartibart: #bash if you need bash specific help
<juk> soreau: do you have that config removed, im not sure if it's needed by nvidia, mine in there
<cosmo_> soreau, I dont have metacity installed only compiz it was nvidia drivers that caused it
<minimec> B9: When you start a software for the first time, it will launch with system defaults (Sometimes they are stored in /etc, sometimes in /usr/share/). Afterwards the software will always start with your personal configuration stored in some .xy folder or .xyrc file in your /home/yourname directory. removing that folder or file will force the software to create a new personal config file starting with the system defaults.
<soreau> juk: Right now, you probably dont have nvidia-commo installed, but your conf file is set to use the nvidia driver
<soreau> juk: So either install the driver or use nouveau (which should be the default without a conf file)
<raviepic3> people i own a laptop with ubuntu 10, 64 bit on it. people say they can reset my root password without my access
<raviepic3> is this possible ?
<L> welcom
<raviepic3> if yes what should i do or learn to do to avoid this ?
<raviepic3> ?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | raviepic3
<ubottu> raviepic3: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<soreau> raviepic3: What people are telling you this?
<Lorans> welcom
<jrib> raviepic3: if they have physical access to the machine they can do that sure (with any unencrypted OS)
<juk> soreau: no, i have nvidia enabled
<soreau> juk: Do you have nvidia-common installed?
<raviepic3> soreau, friends when i talk about linux vs windows
<cosmo_> so since I screwed up that instalation what is the correct way to install the newest nvidia drivers?
<Lorans> i get error that my computer hangs when i shut-down it
<juk> soreau: yes
<soreau> raviepic3: Id be willing to wager they dont know what theyre talking about
<soreau> juk: And you still get the message no drivers when starting X? Try reinstalling it?
<raviepic3> jrib, how to restrict this ? even if they have physical access to my machine they should not be in a position to do it ?
<jrib> raviepic3: use encryption
<juk> soreau: nvidia acceleration works, just wondering if that config no needed anymore
<raviepic3> jrib, any links to read more about it ? encrypt what ? where ? how ?
<ActionParsnip> juk: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<soreau> juk: You need an xorg.conf file to use a proprietary graphics driver
<Boo1> ребяяяяяяяяяяяятушке
<soreau> ! ru | Boo1
<ubottu> Boo1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Boo1> у меня проблемка еще всплыла =)
<penos> what?
<juk> soreau: why then you suggested to op to remove it?
<ActionParsnip> juk: you may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfic  to generate an xorg.conf (as soreau says) if your monitor is not reporting edid as it should
<soreau> juk: If you didnt have nvidia installed and you just wanted to get into X, its an easy way
<raviepic3> soreau, challenging them with a known vulnerability is a heavy risk to take, isnt it ! ?
<juk> ActionParsnip: thanks
<soreau> raviepic3: Its not a known vulnerability
<raviepic3> =/vulnerability/possibility/
<adax> hi
<adax> what could the cause be of my laptop fan being on high permanently? Even when starting up from a cold laptop.. it's making a lot of noise.
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I said rm or mv, not nvidia-xconfig
<raviepic3> soreau, any idea where can i learn more about to avoid this ?
<jrib> raviepic3: encrypt everything.  It's up to you to decide if it's worth it to you.  Personally, I only encrypt data that I wouldn't want people to obtain in case my laptop is stolen (my home).  But if you are truly paranoid and don't mind the performance hit, go for your whole system.  You have to decide if it's worth it to you.  For most, it's probably not
<cosmo_> to install the most recent nvidia drivers do I use the additional drivers app and choose current or what?
<juk> sougata: ah, OK
<minimec> B9: The name of the config file is normally given by the software, so just changing the name to 'something' is normally enough. Some software might allow you to start with a given configuration file, like  'irssi --config=~/.irssi/myconfig'
<soreau> raviepic3: google or ##linux
<soreau> adax: Probably graphics driver driving the card carelessly
<soreau> cosmo_: yes
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<adax> soreau but it happens as soon as i turn the laptop on.. before drivers are loaded. As soon as i press the power button the fan goes to super high
<adimit> OK, so I've about had it with shoddy pulseaudio; now it's not letting me unmute. It starts out muted, I unmute. For a second or so, I'll hear some sound, and then it's gonna mute again. I can spam the unmute button, and then I can hear my audio choppily. WHAT THE …? Anyone knows what's going on?
<raviepic3> jrib, from your words i understand he can reset the password and enter into my system but will not be able to take data if encrypted ?! but my question is cant be prevent the entry part itself ?
<soreau> adax: Then it doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu. Try ##hardware
<adimit> Googling doesn't help. Alsa does. Why am I even keeping Pulseaudio again?
<soreau> adimit: You can remove it
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | adimit
<ubottu> adimit: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<soreau> and removal instructions
<adimit> soreau: at which point everything starts to crash and burn, because Ubuntu is expecting pluse to actually be there (i.e. all the default applications.)
<adax> oh ok  thanks
<soreau> adimit: No one is forcing you to use ubuntu
<jrib> raviepic3: you can set a grub password, make sure your laptop does not boot from anything but the hard drive, set a bios password, but none of this prevents your friend from removing the hard drive, accessing it, then putting it back in your laptop
<adimit> yeah, I kinda dread having to reinstall my system, But that's where it's going...
<adimit> So I figure, no one here knows the issue either?
<cosmo_> to restart the x server do I need to do a full reboot or is there a command?
<jrib> cosmo_: sudo service gdm restart
<adimit> cosmo_: log out and re-log in.
<soreau> raviepic3: Yea, bottom line is, if someone really wants to maliciously hack you, they will find a way. Better try to keep it in a place where no one can gain physical access
<raviepic3> oh
<soreau> but I dont think one can easily get your password from ubuntu
<mklappstuhl> hey
<mklappstuhl> does anybody know if it is possible to share my eth0 connection through the wifi network card in my cellphone, which is connected via usb?
<ninoz> hi all, i want to log any connections to ports on my server, guessing iptables and some sort of web front end?
<soreau> mklappstuhl: Probably with masquerading
<elHannos> ninoz: snort may be something for you
<penos> lol romantic rectum
<penos> hahahahaha
<penos> hahahahah
<penos> hahahaha
<soreau> penos: enough
<DJones> penos: Please don't do that
<ninoz> thanks elHannos
<Akashaa> hi! I've installed lucid lynx on an Asus A6000, the installation went fine, but the system does not start. Grub does not load.
<huy29> Hi everybody! I have a problem with Nautilus File Manager :D
<soreau> Akashaa: Have you tried installing grub manually?
<soreau> ! ask | huy29
<ubottu> huy29: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Akashaa> soreau: how can I do that if the system does not start?
<soreau> Akashaa: From a live session
<soreau> ! grub2 | Akashaa
<ubottu> Akashaa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<huy29> I cannot access "Computer", "Network" and "Trash" in Nautilus :)
<soreau> huy29: What happens when you try?
<huy29> http://www.imagesk.com/i9nYvEm5.png
<soreau> huy29: Can you try running this? nautilus computer:
<huy29> soreau: there is an error messenger: "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations
<jOZe> hola
<huy29> I'm using Openbox, everything works fine, expect Nautilus - it's doesn't work
<huy29> any help :(
<livingdaylight> haro, want burn iso to disc. option burn file or contents. Which?
<mklappstuhl> soreau: what does that mean exactly
<livingdaylight> ubuntu peeple?
<soreau> mklappstuhl: masquerading is a way to share a connection. See this http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CCsQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D91370&ei=AlR_TZLSBtSz0QH12_T2CA&usg=AFQjCNFit-twh9KjrmErWQDKFAd9fEGyEQ&sig2=smJXCB5Zhr-YMrwHruNM0Q
<soreau> ugh
<soreau> mklappstuhl: I meant this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<livingdaylight>  haro, want burn iso to disc. option burn file or contents. Which?
<dcorbin_wrk> Is there a way to have upstart log what events are being fired?
<huy29> livingdaylight: Are you using K3b??
<soreau> dcorbin_wrk: /var/log/syslog ?
<soreau> livingdaylight: You might be able to get away with wodim -v /path/to/image.iso dev=/dev/sr0
<dcorbin_wrk> soreau: I do not find such in there.  There is some logging from some of the init-launched daemons, but not from init
<dcorbin_wrk> (that I can see
<huy29> When I try running Nautilus, there an error messenger: "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations". Any help :)
<livingdaylight> huy29, i use gnome
<Wise_> what's the easiest way to migrate a linux install to a new harddrive?
<rafael> test
<Wise_> could I make a disk image off the original harddrive and put that on the new one later?
<ActionParsnip> Wise_: rsync or dd
<ActionParsnip> Wise_: or partimage
<kodapa> winXperts__: 57
<kodapa> damn
<kodapa> winXperts__: tried to write /win[tab]57 to change irssi window, sorry
<soreau> huy29: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/141637-solved-nautilus-cannot-handle-computer-locations.html
<huy29> soreau: thank you :)
<soreau> Wise_: Or just install both hdds side by side and cp -a
<Wise_> soreau; and that should work without problems?
<soreau> Wise_: Well, you want to pay attention to /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab and edit accordingly
<elHannos> Wise_: If there is a bootloader on the partition you want to copy, you have to handle that seperate, if you work with 'cp'.
<soreau> huy29: Let me know if that works
<soreau> Wise_: Yea, have to configure the boot loader etc
<huy29> soreau: I tried: "sudo mv /usr/local /usr/local.old & sudo mkdir /usr/local" but it doesn't work
<soreau> huy29: Well I think its a bug in gvfs
<Wise_> elHannos; ok so what about just making a disk image, would that avoid bootloader/fstab/mtab-editing / problems?
<huy29> soreau: :D, yeah, I think so
<pokebear> Lets say I would like to have this terminal opened every time I start my computer, with irssi and connecting to this network. How would I make something like that happen? I'm a total newbie to Linux
<soreau> huy29: Ok, try rebooting
<raven> gpodder - what's this?? http://picpaste.com/9e4769c8566bdabb50d2c18d5f7f46aa.png
<huy29> soreau: okay :D
<soreau> pokebear: You can set apps to start in sys>prefs>startup applications
<soreau> pokebear: gnome-terminal -x irssi
<soreau> or whatever command you use to start your irc client
<pokebear> soreau: Thanks alot!
<soreau> np
<Senjai> Stupid question: Im just really curious, What C++ editor was used on the social code? I havent seen it before
<soreau> Senjai: The social code?
<Senjai> The movie.
<soreau> Senjai: You mean the social network?
<raven> gpodder - what's this?? http://picpaste.com/9e4769c8566bdabb50d2c18d5f7f46aa.png
<yuzodo> hi there guys
<yuzodo> i installed ndiswrapper so i can use windows drivers for my wifi on ubuntu, however i don't have windows anymore so i can't get them, unless you guys know how?
<Senjai> soreau: this one: http://bit.ly/dG3TnPhttp://bit.ly/dG3TnP
<Senjai> soreau: http://bit.ly/dG3TnP sorry.. the one in that picture
<raven> how to controll the networking traffic on mobile networks?
<Senjai> raven: you mean 3G/edge?
<soreau> Senjai: I cant really tell. Could be geany but probably some vim variant
<raven> yes
<Senjai> raven: thats illegal
<Senjai> !ot | raven
<ubottu> raven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raven> Senjai, i am looking for a tool ive just forgotten
<yuzodo> c'mon yo, I'm in a hurry
<yuzodo> lol
<Senjai> raven: I dont, and Im sure ubuntu doesnt support hacking 3g networks
<romantic_rectum> Hi all. I've got a problem. When I chose from gnome panel drive which is not yet mounted the system promps me for password. I guess it may have something to do with the fact that I hashed user in visudo, still I would like it to keep it that way. Any suggestions?
<Senjai> raven: if your looking for liek a 3g api thats different
<raven> NOT HACKING
<Komotive> Hello all
<Senjai> raven: OH sorry :(
<Senjai> raven: Your looking for a tool to get something on a network then? A Driver?
<Senjai> soreauI think its vim
<Komotive> I wonder if anyone can help with an UbuntuOne issue I'm experiencing?
<Senjai> soreau: Its nice though
<raven> how to display the used networking traffic on mobile networks per month?
<soreau> yuzodo: What wifi chip is it?
<yuzodo> how can i retrieve windows' wifi driver(s)?
<yuzodo> soreau, broadcom 4312
<yuzodo> soreau, i've tried literally everything but ndiswrapper
<Senjai> raven: Uhmm, for your own devices? I dont know, you might need to install a monitoring tool on the devices.
<soreau> yuzodo: You can get drivers from the manufacturers website usually
<soreau> ! broadcom | yuzodo
<ubottu> yuzodo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yuzodo> soreau, so from broadcom or dell?
<raven> Senjai, i am looking for such a monitoring tool
<Senjai> raven, hmm let me check
<soreau> yuzodo: broadcom or use the linux drivers
<Senjai> raven, for what mobile device?
<Abhijit> hi
<yuzodo> soreau, k, tried the linux ones, had issues and stuff
<Abhijit> anyone with qt knowledge?
<Abhijit> help
<soreau> yuzodo: issues with what?
<raven> Senjai, 3g stick
<Senjai> OH
<soreau> ! ask | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yuzodo> soreau, lemme tell you by PM
<Senjai> okay, so its just a 3g stick on your computer?
<Abhijit> when i try to run g++ qtap.cpp it give error qttui not found. but the same file runs in qt creator
<Abhijit> whats missing?
<Abhijit> how to tell g++ where to look fot qtgui
<Abhijit> help
<Senjai> Abhijit Check out #qt-creator if nobody here can answer your question
<Senjai> raven, its just a 3g stic off of your computer?
<Abhijit> Senjai, no
<pokebear> Another question: How do I search for files in a terminal window? I would like to start using the terminal as much as possible, as I want to get away from the user interface as much as possible. : >
<Abhijit> Senjai, its nothing to do with qt creator. its to do with ubuntu
<dcorbin_wrk> pokebar: man find
<lesshaste> I get a really weird corrupted text problem which I think is down to my graphics griver.. I am using radeon.. is there an alternative?
<raven> Senjai, yes
<Abhijit> qt creator runs my application is not my problem.
<Abhijit> g++ dont run my application IS my problem
<Pici> pokebear: man find, but thats rather intimidating.  find /path/ -iname "*words*"   will do a case-insenstive search for files in /path/
<Pici> pokebear: That should get you started with understanding how the switches for find work.
<Senjai> Abhijit from my knowledge of C++, you dont have your paths set to find the library
<soreau> Abhijit: You have to use -L /path/to/qtlib
<Senjai> Abhijit ^^
<soreau> lesshaste: What card is it?
<Abhijit> soreau 'where' to look for qt includes in 'UBUNTU'?
<lesshaste> soreau: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series] [1002:5954]
<Senjai> raven, that should be simple
<pokebear> Well, I want to look for the irssi config-file, but I don't know where the application gets installed when I use apt-get install-cmd. So for searching for files, where I don't know where to look? :-P
<soreau> Abhijit: /usr/lib probably
<lesshaste> soreau: it's a newish problem (on lucid lynx) so I assume it's a bug
<Senjai> raven, http://humdi.net/vnstat/ maybe?
<raven> Senjai, ok tnx
<soreau> lesshaste: I think its already fixed upstream in recent kernels
<yuzodo> soreau, I can't find the driver on the site
<lesshaste> soreau: oh.. you heard of it?
<lesshaste> soreau: I am not alone! :)
<Senjai> raven, seeing as though your using a 3g stick, any network logger will work for your purposes
<soreau> lesshaste: Yes, I had font corruption for awhile
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  try a 'sudo updatedb' then a 'locate irssi'
<lesshaste> soreau: any idea of a bug reference?
<soreau> lesshaste: Are you using xorg-edgers repo?
<lesshaste> soreau: I don't think so.. I think I am just on the default
<Senjai> soreau, is qt in ubuntu by default?
<joeghi> anyone knows what is the chkconfig equivalent in ubuntu for turning on and off services?
<pokebear> Dr_Willis_TCL: Thanks alot
<lesshaste> soreau: but I installed this a while ago so how do I check?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> joe75,  theres the service command.. but that does not permently disable services.
<soreau> lesshaste: Can you do a test for me please? Do videos play ok for you? Specifically, xv output: mplayer -vo xv /path/to/some/video.ext
<Dr_Willis_TCL> joe75,  never noticed a command that manages upstart that way. theres some for the older sysv services..
<joe75> tab fail >_>
<soreau> Senjai: I dont think so
<soreau> Senjai: Its more of a kde thing
<serpentologist> How do i start Ubuntu in console mode? I mean without graphical system running
<jrib> serpentologist: why?  Forever or just once?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> serpentologist,  use the 'text' kernel boot option is one way
<joe75> Hexley: tab complete ftl
<soreau> serpentologist: Append single to the kernel line
<Dr_Willis_TCL> that disables gdm from starting and disables plymouth
<Dr_Willis_TCL> i wonder how single differs from text.. Perhaps some services dont get started in single?
<lesshaste> soreau: which part of the output do you want? http://pastebin.com/c2pCLsH5
<soreau> Dr_Willis_TCL: I am wondering too now
<Dr_Willis_TCL> single auto logs in dosent it? ive not used single in ages.
<soreau> Dr_Willis_TCL: single is used for recovery mode afaik
<Dr_Willis_TCL> single = opens a root shell? or is that recovery.  :)
<jrib> soreau, Dr_Willis_TCL: yes, single is recovery mode
<Dr_Willis_TCL> single = recovery then? but recovery also launches that recovery menu.
<soreau> lesshaste: I dont want the output, I just wanted to know if it plays ok
<lesshaste> soreau: plays fine :)
<soreau> lesshaste: Try installing xorg-edgers and see if the problem goes away
<Senjai> Does anyone know a media player in Ubuntu that has output quality similar to iTunes?
<serpentologist> is there some key combination to press during boot process to launch a menu with possible options for booting? i tried pressing esc but it had no effect
<ActionParsnip> serpentologist: add the boot option:  text     and you will be a user in text mode, no X server will run
<aCiD2> Hi, having a bit of trouble getting grub2 to work now that I've changed hard drives. I've updated /etc/fstab to point to my new partition uuids, and update-grub uses the correct /boot partition, but is still using my old / uuid (on the other drive)
<lesshaste> soreau: ok.. thanks.. I should find the bug reference too
<joeghi> Dr_Willis_TCL: then how to enable or disable services at startup permanently?
<aCiD2> Any idea what I could be missing?
<coz_> Senjai,  rhythmbox ?
<soreau> Senjai: There used to be songbird, but I think they may have discontinued linux support
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: depends on config of sound. I use deadbeef + pulseaudio-mixer. Works like a champ
<Senjai> coz_, when you use a subwoofer, the quality is poor with rythmbox
<jrib> aCiD2: update uuid in grub configuration?
<Senjai> ActionParsnip Good quality with a sound system/
<serpentologist> ActionParsnip, what file should i edit? grub's menu.lst?
<Abhijit> soreau, there is kde 4 and qt 4 folders but they dont have include files
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: the sound quality is usually down to the initial file played as well as the hardware used
<Dr_Willis_TCL> joeghi,  if they are upstart based . rename the ./etc/init/ file. or edit it. as needed. or just remvoe the service.
<soreau> ! compile | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> serpentologist: in /etc/default/grub   in the quotes with: quiet splash
<aCiD2> jrib: no, since the move to grub2 you don't do that manually
<Dr_Willis_TCL> serpentologist,  are you using grub1 or 2?  the text option is for the newer ubuntu versions.. that default to grub2
<soreau> Abhijit: You can also try ##c++
<aCiD2> jrib: it uses os-prober to determine that stuff now
<jrib> aCiD2: well did it?
<aCiD2> I'm going to try chrooting into the copied system, and running update-grub from there
<aCiD2> jrib: no... hence my question
<jrib> aCiD2: yeah, so edit it manually
<coz_> Senjai,   here is a list of media players   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_media_players
<Senjai> Abhijit your question is a C++ question. Ask in ##c++ for those questions.
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: try a few, see which you lik. As I say, most of sound quality isn't the app. I suggest you grab pulseaudio mixer so you can tweak the sound
<Abhijit> Senjai, no its not.
<aCiD2> jrib: no, because then it will just get broken again when I update my kernel
<ActionParsnip> see above serpentologist:
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: sorry, wrong targer
<Abhijit> Senjai, c++ is nothing to dith which library is where in my ubuntu
<jrib> aCiD2: no it won't
<soreau> Senjai: Yea, its probably pulseaudio being crappy, your sound card or audio drivers
<jrib> aCiD2: the problem is with your existing entries
<Senjai> Abhijit Yes it does, those libraries are installed by qt or kde, not ubuntu
<coz_> Senjai,   do you have a pro sound card?
<Senjai> Abhijit They do not come with ubuntu, you have to replace them, or find out where they are.
<Senjai> coz_ Yes
<coz_> Senjai,  same here,,, which one?
<Senjai> ActionParsnip Ill check it out, deadbeef sounds cool
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: its light and able :)
<joeghi> Dr_Willis_TCL: update-rc.d can be used or is reserved to package scripts?
<coz_> deadbeef is kinda cool
<Senjai> coz_ SoundFX I think
<coz_> Senjai,   which manufacturer?
<Senjai> coz_ one sec let me open my sys info
<Senjai> coz_ (on my windows boot atm.)
<bullgard> What purpose serves a certain value of the environmant variable GNOME_KEYRING_PID?
<coz_> Senjai,  ah ok
<aCiD2> Running update-grub within a chroot environment seems to have fixed this
<coz_> Senjai,  in ubuntu  simply open alsamixer  it should be listed there  as well
<Fuchs> bullgard: it is the unique process identifier
<Senjai> coz_ IDT High Def.
<Fuchs> bullgard: used to identify the process providing the current keyring process.
<Senjai> coz_ its the one that comes with Dell XPS
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to make notifications dissapear?
<bullgard> Fuchs: Thank you.
<Ubunewb> hey does anyone know how to start compiz on startup? ubuntu 10.04. everytime I restart ubuntu, compiz deactivates again
<Laurenceb_> theres no cross on them in 10.04
<v_v> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Fuchs> bullgard: you can check it with `pidof` or pgrep
<Dr_Willis_TCL> joeghi,  im not sure if that command works with the new Upstart based services or not...
<Dr_Willis_TCL> joeghi,  it should work with the older sysv type services.
<coz_> Senjai,   seems the driver in windows for that particular card  has given some issues as well... you could check in #alsa for compiling the alsa driver for that specifig card,,, I have to do that ,, espeicially on Lucid,,
<coz_> Senjai, If you want full functionality that may be the way to go
<Senjai> coz_ alsa?
<coz_> Senjai,   yes the alsa sound driver
<Senjai> coz_ The reason im on windows is for good sound quality atm
<Senjai> coz_ want my music to play on my system properly
<coz_> Senjai,  it can be tweaked  during compile.
<soreau> Senjai: Then you need to install the right drivers
<Senjai> Ohdear
<coz_> Senjai,  pulseaudio may not support all features of that card
<Senjai> complicated
<coz_> Senjai,  not really  for me the command is  ,/configure --with-cards=layla24  --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes
<Senjai> coz_ with alsa?
<romantic_rectum> I installed xorg and gnome-core, now I have problem mounting drives from nautilus as a user. Help.
<Senjai> romantic_rectum you can mount in terminal, but not nautilus?
<coz_> Senjai,   yes   that would be the command "for my card" with the alsa driver ,, then the  alsa libs  and then the alsa firmware,,,not sure firmware would be needed on your card  but you might have to do a bit of research
<StrangeCharm> is there a good way to tell which firefox addons are slowing things down?
<Senjai> coz_ Didnt know about this, thanks for your help[
<b0ot> coz_, do you know of anyway that might work to start a script @boot with root access when the script fails with crontab, rc.local, and linking it to init.d (it runs but segfaults when it gets to a program) but runs fine when I wait until ubuntu boots and run it in the terminal? I have also tried to manually set the $PATH and $TERM in the script without sucess.
<Senjai> StrangeCharm, probably anything that involves logging, GUI, etc.
<romantic_rectum> Senjai, I honestly don't think so, however, accessing unmounted partition from nautilus was never (with regular installations) a problem. I think I just need to set something.
<Senjai> romantic_rectum, you dual boot?
<coz_> b0ot,  the person here I would trust with script is soreau ,,:)
<romantic_rectum> Senjai, Yes.
<Senjai> romantic_rectum, do you know what partition your windows machine is on
<romantic_rectum> Senjai, Yes.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> romantic_rectum, theres proberly some gvfs services you need.
<Senjai> romantic_rectum, like /dev/sda3?
<Abhijit> Omg!!! Omg!! My first qt application runns successfully!!!! :-D
<StrangeCharm> Senjai, i'm not totally clear what the logical extrapolation is from logging and gui
<b0ot> soreau, any ideas?
<romantic_rectum> Dr_Willis_TCL, that may be it.
<romantic_rectum> Senjai, Yes.
<coz_> Abhijit,   :)
<Abhijit> :-)
<pokebear> I am trying to set-up IRSSI using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780 - however I can't get pass the "Automatically connect..." part, mkdir $HOME/.irssi/scripts/autorun doesn't work, nothing happens. The second line works, but I can't find it :P
<Senjai> romantic_rectum, go into terminal, type: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/DriveName/ -t ntfs
<Senjai> romantic_rectum where drivename is the drive name of your windows partition.
<TobalJackson> hello ubuntu chat
<Senjai> romantic_rectum first check if that works
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  is there a .irssi/scripts directory? is there an autorun directroy in that dir?
<sacarlson> b0ot: you can create a crontab script with line start of @reboot  to start at boot,  if you sudo crontab -e  then it will be started in root with root privs
<TobalJackson> I was wondering if anyone could help me construct a bash script
<romantic_rectum> Senjai, it works, already checked it, thou I am using root, not sudo.
<pokebear> There's no irssi-dir in home
<Dr_Willis_TCL> TobalJackson,  dozens of bash script guides there.
<TobalJackson> specifically, I'm trying to figure out if
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  read it closely.. it says .irssi   see the . ?
<b0ot> sacarlson, thanks for the suggestion, but I have already tried that without sucesss. My script will call a program that segfaults
<TobalJackson> I can truncate a grep return with SED
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  its a hidden directory.
<Senjai> romantic_rectum oh, your logged in as root?
<pokebear> Yes, but there's no such thing. lost+found, +user +Games
<Dr_Willis_TCL> TobalJackson,  grep patterh file | sed sedoptoions
<sacarlson> b0ot: then add a sleep 30 or some time in your script or find what is needed to be running for it to work
<TobalJackson> if i do 'sudo blkid | grep -i NtFs'
<romantic_rectum> Senjai, no, just on one of terminals.
<pokebear> It didn't create a new dir. Do I need the -pv attributes? Tried running with sudo, nothing happened either.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  your home direcotry is for your users..  You most likely dont have those dirs in your home directory.
<TobalJackson> and what I want to do is truncate the return to just the '/dev/sdb1'
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  i think you need to  spend an hr learning some bash basics..
<Senjai> romantic_rectum, oh so when you try to mount through nautilus what happend
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,   you did NOT want to use sudo that would make the dir owned by root,
<TobalJackson> right now without truncating the return it looks like '/dev/sdb1: LABEL="HD E" ........blah blah'
<sacarlson> b0ot: I asume you also provide complete path when you do anything in crontab
<romantic_rectum> Senjai, I forgot to mention that it looks the same for ext4 partitions
<pokebear> Dr_Willis_TCL: I think so too! :)
<b0ot> sacarlson, I was under the impression that the env didn't change if it was called with crontab... is that not correct?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  also you may want to check out 'weechat' if you want a console based irc client.
<TobalJackson> is there a way to just capture the first 10 characters of a text return
<TobalJackson> stdout
<sacarlson> b0ot: env is completely different so maybe create a source script to setup as needed
<Dr_Willis_TCL> TobalJackson,  awk, or sed can do that i recall.
<romantic_rectum> Senjai, 'autentication is requited to mount this device' promps for password.
<pokebear> More newbie friendly? :)
<buschwusch> herro, i can't get the unity launcher for maverick can't i?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  if you want newbie friendly.. get xchat.
<TobalJackson> right, I'm pretty sure one of them can too, i just don't know the terminology to earch for
<krokop> hi. i've gave a 'chmod -R www-data:www-data /var/www', but everytime i create there dir or file it's created with user priviledges (for example user:group, and i want it do be user:www-data). how can I do that? i want every file and dir to be created with user:www-data priviledges.
<b0ot> sacarlson, I guess what i'm asking is if I call something with crontab and the script has a sleep 30, even after the script is called the env is still different than the normal env because it was called with crontab isn't it?
<Senjai> Sorry
<Senjai> that was weird
<pokebear> I like a challenge, I don't mind getting into problems. It's part of the learning process. :P
<Dr_Willis_TCL> TobalJackson,  theres dozens of ;'quick awk' script and 'quick sed' examples out there on the web. i always have to look stuff up  when i use them.  dont use them a lotl
<jrib> krokop: use Access Control Lists (man setfacl; man getfacl; note you need to add the "acl" option to the partition in fstab)
<pokebear> I'll try them both out. Thanks
<Dr_Willis_TCL> pokebear,  spend the time learning  some bash first. :)
<TobalJackson> Dr_Willis_TCL: what terms should I search for? Truncate stdout with awk|sed?
<Senjai> romantic_rectum are you aware your name is romantic rectum/
<Dr_Willis_TCL> TobalJackson,  awk/sed oneliners  proberly will tgive pages of quick examples.
<romantic_rectum> sejo, ronnie's_rectum was taken.
<Senjai> romantic_rectum disturbing lol
<krokop> jrib: can umask do this?
<TobalJackson> hmm, ok thanks, I'll try searching
<sacarlson> b0ot: yes the env is different at start and at end it makes no difference the sesion is closed
<soreau> Dr_Willis_TCL: TCL?
<b0ot> sacarlson, I already set my $PATH and $TERM variables... what other ones could be causing the problem
<jrib> krokop: no. The alternative to using Access Control Lists is to setgid /var/www, make the group www-data, and make sure umask for users is 002.  But this won't work on subdirectories of /var/www/ automatically.
<soreau> b0ot: Make sure to use absolute paths
<b0ot> soreau, for which part?
<soreau> b0ot: use absolute paths to any programs or scripts you are referencing
<b0ot> soreau, my scripts start, they just segfault when they call a program, but the program itself starts so I don't think it is a path issue. (I could be mistaken)
<sacarlson> b0ot: I'm not sure you need to look inside the scripts you run to see what env values it uses.  maybe just copy the env you know it works in and import that into the cron sesion if needed
<soreau> b0ot: If your script is segfaulting, that sounds like more of a personal problem :P
<vesh> hello there have ubuntu server installed on virtual box but have limited the hard disk space to 100gig fixed is there anyway of having this increased
<b0ot> soreau,  do you know of anyway that might work to start a script @boot with root access when the script fails with crontab, rc.local, and linking it to init.d (it runs but segfaults when it gets to a program) but runs fine when I wait until ubuntu boots and run it in the terminal? I have also tried to manually set the $PATH and $TERM in the script without sucess.
<soreau> vesh: Ask in #vbox
<b0ot> soreau, so I know the program itself works, just not the way that cron and it's related programs start it
<sacarlson> soreau: I guess b0ot must have some custom program that uses some custom libs and when run in cron it must run the wrong lib?
<soreau> b0ot: I have no idea what is segfaulting for you or why
<soreau> sacarlson: no idea
<Dr_Willis_TCL> soreau,  on Tiny Core Linux right now. :)
<soreau> Dr_Willis_TCL: oh neat
<coz_> ah^^
<b0ot> soreau, any ideas on other ways I could start the script?
<soreau> b0ot: You pretty much named them all
<b0ot> :(
<sacarlson> b0ot: maybe your program needs an xserver?
<soreau> b0ot: Maybe it would help to explain more exactly what you are trying to do
<Dr_Willis_TCL> b0ot,  what is this thing doing exdactly? rc.local is about far into the boot process as it gets..
<b0ot> sacarlson, soreau Dr_Willis_TCL I have a script that simply calls a program which was supplied by my mpegencoder vendor that turns on my mpegencoder and streams the video locally via rtp to port 7070
<Dr_Willis_TCL> b0ot,  its not got a X GUI interface? text only app?
<b0ot> text only, no interaction with it (it does output text letting you know details) but does not require input
<TobalJackson> Dr_Willis_TCL: on this page http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/pseries/v5r3/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.aix.genprogc/doc/genprogc/manip_strings_sed.htm do you think I can use the \d command to somehow capture the first 10 characters of each line?
<romantic_rectum> Dr_Willis_TCL, Some people found solution to coresponding problem with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350526&page=2 ,however, I don't have that files. You mentioned I may need to install something.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> TobalJackson,  theres proberly a dozen ways to get the first 10 characters from a line.    You could just use awk/sed  and a regular expression also. to match 10 characters
<Dr_Willis_TCL> romantic_rectum,  i dont even remember what your problem is/was :)
<sacarlson> b0ot: did you try the delay start of a few minits or whatever time you nomaly take to start in in a terminal.  I guess if your network is slow to get started is the only thing I see that might cause a problem
<b0ot> If I could change the program to be able to run at the userlevel would starting the script with startup applications allow it to have the same env as if it I started it normally in terminal after ubuntu loaded? I have also attempted to launch the script with screen?
<romantic_rectum> Dr_Willis_TCL, : ) same as in thread. Nautilus (?) request authentication during mount.
<b0ot> sacarlson, I could try but the computer boots fairly quickly (ssd)
<soreau> b0ot: Have you tried putting a delay to start the script until the system is all the way up?
<b0ot> I will go give it a try. I have to go for now. Thank you very much for your suggestions soreau Dr_Willis_TCL sacarlson. I will let you know how it goes.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> romantic_rectum,  i dont bother with building minimal gnome builds. :) i tossed all my  older machines.
<erez> hello all, I accidentally bind the delete key to a different shortcut, however, when I disabled the shortcut, the delete key still doesn't work
<koray> hi everyone
<erez> Any ideas how I can fix this?
<soreau> erez: How did you bind it?
<koray> is there any software you can advise us just like notepad++ ?
<erez> System> Preference> Keyboard Shortcuts
<erez> I mistook it for backspace to clear a key
<ActionParsnip> erez: could you bind DEL to DEL ?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> koray,  theres dozens of text editors out there. Personally I perfer geany over notepad++
<ActionParsnip> koray: gedit
<soreau> Dr_Willis_TCL++
<erez> ActionParsnip: that would be something :)
<erez> but how
<TobalJackson> yesssss
<TobalJackson> i got it
<TobalJackson> sudo blkid grep -i nTfS | cut -c 1-9
<Dr_Willis_TCL> thats how most keys do the binding  stuff.. click on the bind button.. select the key...
<TobalJackson> sudo blkid | grep -i nTfS | cut -c 1-9
<TobalJackson> cut -c 1-9 captures first 10 characters
<erez> koray, Gnome has Gedit which is an excellent editor, KDE has Kate, which is even better
<erez> Dr_Willis_TCL, in keyboard shortcuts?
<koray> thanks friends
<Dr_Willis_TCL> erez,  yes.  I think so.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Im not in gnome so cant check
<erez> Dr_Willis_TCL, what's the "delete" action called?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Im not in gnome so cant check.. so no idea
<erez> nthsnths
<mksysb> Hi there, has anyone had stability issues with 10.10?  I have 10.10/64-bit on ESXi and using tightvnc and all windows are crashing on me
<Dr_Willis_TCL> if all else fails. fire up  the gconf editor and look at its shortcuts stuff.
<cosmo_> do I need remote desktop to load at startup or can I remove it?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> cosmo_,  are you ever going to use the feature? if not then disable it.. i wouldent 'uninstall' it.
<ActionParsnip> erez: not sure, not something I do, but it makes sense
<cosmo_> Dr_Willis_TCL,  I just meant remove it from startup
<Dr_Willis_TCL> cosmo_,  try it and see.. shouldent hurt anything.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> if you are not going to use it.. :)
<Dr_Willis_TCL> It proberly just checks to see if its enabled
<soreau> Dr_Willis_TCL: proberly? lol
<Dr_Willis_TCL> the tool has settings to disable it.. so it sees if its set to allow or not.. you are nog really going to notice much differance  if you remvoe the entry i imagien.
<ActionParsnip> cosmo_: if you don't use it then remove it
<gartral> hello all, I booted up this morning and it appears as though my sound system got corrupted.. I can't open open sound preferences too look at anything because it just gives a popup box saying "Waiting for sound system"
<gartral> how do i reload?
<thiago_apartment> SAVE JAPAN
<thiago_apartment> http://cheekiebitches.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/hitler-baby.jpg
<coz_> gartral,   you can try   pulseaudio -k ... killall pulsaudio..... pulseaudio --check
<coz_> gartral,   then reboot
<ActionParsnip> gartral: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r |/.pulse*    then press ALT+F2 and run:  pulseaudio
<gartral> coz_: hmm. this is bad pulseaudio -k says No such Daemon
<coz_> gartral,  pulseaudio --check to see what is running
<soreau> ActionParsnip: How does that work? rm -r |/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> gartral: sorry:  rm -r |/.pulse*   == |~/.pulse*
<gartral> coz_: returns me too ~$
<coz_> gartral,  mmm
<gartral> ActionParsnip: I caught that, but thank you
<dudko> hi, pls, how to disable saned? I have no link in rc2.d, no *.conf in /etc/init. tehre is only saned in /etc/default, wtih RUN=no.thanks!
<Wise_> how painful would it be to move a linux install to a new harddrive through disk image/clone?
<coz_> gartral,  I believe    pulseaudio -D    should restart
<Senjai> Wise_, same hardware? painless.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: are you sure there should be a pipeline?
<Rabbitbunny> Why does YouTube only load a.. tanish (colorblind) box sometimes? Any video. Chromium on 10.04.
<Wise_> Senjai; the HDD make and size will be different
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  does this happne in firefox?
<gartral> coz_: just followed ActionParsnip's directions, brb rebooting
<Senjai> Wise_ not a problem, just make sure you have your boot loader set up properly
<coz_> gartral,  ok
<Senjai> Wise_, make sure its formatted ext4
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: Yes.
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  link me to one
<secretary_linux> Hi all. A system fell the way of rm -r on hardlinks the other day. I restored files from a backup, but it just so happens the backup was from before the last kernel update. Now the system is kernel panicing when I try to boot it. How can I reinstall just the kernel and relevant packages from a bootable install USB stick with the server install iso on it?
<Senjai> secretary_linux what a well formed question
<Senjai> secretary_linux so rare lol
<soreau> secretary_linux: Probably need to chroot into the filesystem
<secretary_linux> Senjai: thanks, I find that when I'm here not asking questions, I'm usually saying "please expand on what you mean"
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u2ZsoYWwJA&feature=related
<coz_> secretary_linux, :)
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  checking
<secretary_linux> soreau: yes that sounds right to me. the thing is, I haven't done this without some kind of documentation or safety net
<Senjai> secretary_linux, chroot the local filesystem as soreau said
<dudko> hi, pls, how to disable saned? I have no link in rc2.d, no *.conf in /etc/init. there is only saned in /etc/default, with RUN=no.thanks!
<Senjai> secretary_linux, installing the kernel will not change the files on the disc
<soreau> secretary_linux: Try reading how to chroot when repairing grub
<soreau> ! grub2 | secretary_linux
<ubottu> secretary_linux: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erez> Hi, still having this annoying issue:, I accidentally bind the delete key to a different shortcut, however, when I disabled the shortcut, the delete key still doesn't work
<gartral> ActionParsnip: thank you very much, what causes that glitch?
<soreau> dudko: uninstall it?
<Rabbitbunny> erez: Bind it back to 'delete'
<gartral> erez: your going too have too rebind it as a delete key
 * Senjai is getting distracted by irc again
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  ok this is what I get   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot-YouTube%20-%20Louis%20C.K.%20%22Why%3F%22%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot-YouTube%20-%20Louis%20C.K.%20%22Why%3F%22%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox-1.png
<erez> thnth
<erez> Rabbitbunny, gartral: how do I do that?
<dudko> soreau: too easy. who does start saned?
<ircuser> Left mouse click doesn't work anywhere except on Desktop, in right click menus. It creates a wobbly effect on click anywhere else. How to solve this?
<secretary_linux> is there a way to verify/repair/reinstall all installed packages?
<soreau> ! info saned
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  can you screenshot your issue?
<soreau> !info saned
<ubottu> Package saned does not exist in maverick
<gartral> coz_: ActionParsnip fixed me up
<coz_> gartral,  very cool :)
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: uploading
<soreau> ircuser: What do you mean it creates a wobbly effect?
<soreau> ircuser: Do you mean like water?
<coz_> yeah wobbly :)
<coz_> yay
<erez> Please, how do I bind it to "delete"? There isn't such an option in the keyboard shortcut menu
<ircuser> soreau: Like wobbly effect of Ubuntu desktop. When we select that special effect. Right click works fine.
<Senjai> chpsheng, eww IPv6
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: http://imgur.com/a/CUee9
<soreau> ircuser: You mean rippling effect? Can you show a screenshot?
<Senjai> erez, is \b on the shortcut menu?
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  you get no video at all?
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: Mhmm
<ircuser> I am logged into my office's window machine. I will get one when I go to home but I am not sure I will be able to. Anyway, I will try using Keyboard.
<ircuser> soreau: please read above.
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  you have flash installed ...yes?
<jatt> compiz is buggy don
<jatt> 't use it
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: Now, it worked twenty minutes ago, perfectly.
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  whoa... were there recent updates? sorry if you already mentioned that
<velope> hola
<gartral> jatt: yea, compiz is also outdated, we use Compiz-Fuzion now
<coz_> jatt,  ?/ you have a buggy compiz install?
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: Oh. I did install a chromium update earlier, but I've rebooted and watched a video since then. And, this has been happening for about a week.
<velope> oh, that hola was 3hours late
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  I am sitting here scratching my head,,, let me think
<erez> Senjai, no
<jatt> I have similar problems, when compiz is on the window selector applet behaves erratically
<gartral> jatt: now.. i'll be the first too atest that Compiz is SLOW.
<Senjai> erez, backspace?
<soreau> gartral: The fusion name has been dropped in favor of compiz
<gartral> soreau: i'm joking around :)
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: This is gonna get you. I closed firefox, closed the tab in chromium, opened a new tab. now a video is playing.
<soreau> gartral: Compiz is only as slow as your graphics hardware/driver combo
<jatt> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS whatever Compiz, Fusion, etc. comes with it
<erez> Senjai, it's System> Preferences> Keyboard Shortcuts
<gartral> soreau: ok mr. killjoy.
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  whoa!  what the heck?
<soreau> gartral: This is a support channel, not a comedy club
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,   that one definilty puzzles me
<coz_> jatt,  which version of compiz are you running?
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: So agree it's elves?
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  yes definilty  or maybe gnomes
<jatt> compiz 0.8.4
<coz_> jatt,  and which video card?
<Rabbitbunny> coz_: Thanks. :D
<ircuser> soreau: can you tell me any solution?? maybe compiz is doing the trick??? should i remove it???
<krokop> how can I disable wifi led blinking?
<coz_> Rabbitbunny,  :)  well you solved it sort of  :)
<jatt> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<dudko> sudo mc
<gartral> krokop: that's a very dificult question, the first thing i have too think of is "Can you disable it?"
<soreau> ircuser: I dont know what wobbly effect you are talking about but my guess is that you probably have something bound to Button1 in ccsm. Try disabling compiz by setting None in sys>prefs>appearance>Visual Effects tab or run metacity --replace from Alt+F2 run dialog
<jatt> haven't tried Radeon's proprietary drivers tho
<coz_> krokop,   look here maybe   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284267
<soreau> krokop: black electrical tape
<coz_> krokop,  not sure if that is effective or not
<gartral> coz_: any way too make lights come on?
<ircuser> soreau: What is CCSM?
<coz_> gardar,  wifi lights you mean?
<soreau> ! ccsm | ircuser
<ubottu> ircuser: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<gartral> coz_: any leds.
<soreau> ircuser: ccsm = compizconfig-settings-manager
<veilig_abt> I'm trying to get 3 monitors working on 3 cards, I can see my computer boot off my main ATI card's dual monitors, but then X only shows 1 of my monitors on my ATI and the nVidia card.  does my xorg.conf look suspect or could there be another reason? http://pastie.org/1674294
<jblz> hello.  i was wondering if any kind ubuntu used could post the results of "echo $PYTHONPATH" in lucid for me :)
<veilig_abt> errrr 3 monitors on 2 cards!!
<jblz> i don't have lucid installed, so i'm kind of stuck :)
<barf> Is there a way to tell apt-get to use 10.0.0.5 as default gw while all other apps use 10.0.0.3 as default gw?
<ircuser> soreau: thanks a lot..
<soreau> veilig_abt: You are trying to get three screens working with two on radeon and one on nvidia?
<barf> Is there a way to tell apt to use 10.0.0.5 as default gw while all other apps use 10.0.0.3 as default gw?
<berefeira> miredo, whos using it?
<jatt> downloading the ati driver
<veilig_abt> soreau: yes
<coz_> gardar,  you got me on that one... there are probably many hits on google for t his  especially if you specify which led you want to light up for example  wifi,,,   http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Wireless_LED_on_Ubuntu
<jatt> does anybody have experience with it?
<jatt> AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver
<soreau> veilig_abt: I doubt that is going to work.
<soreau> veilig_abt: At best, you wont have acceleration
<jblz> jatt, i've used it
<soreau> ! anyone| jatt
<ubottu> jatt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gartral> coz_: unlikely, my laptop has leds on keys, in places you would never expect
<linux_user> hi, I've seen a great thing in knoppix, which is having the application menu in the nautilus in the sidebar (mac alike) I wonder can I do that in ubuntu ? and how
<veilig_abt> soreau: shoot.  will it not work in general w/ two different types of cards?  if I switched to two on the nvida card and 1 on the ati would that change anything?
<gartral> coz_: like a "mute" button that's replaced F7, it has a light.
<coz_> gardar,  ah ,,, mmm then I am at a loss with th at... seems you may have to do personal searching on that or hopefully someone has had some experience with it,,, you could try ##linux channel   .. maybe someone there has had to deal with this :)
<gartral> coz_: gardar is getting mad..
<coz_> gardar,  sorry guy ,, bad tab habits
<coz_> gartral,  of course that was for you :-)
<gartral> ;_;
<gartral> lol
<gartral> coz_: btw my hardware is a CR-48
<Grexeo> is grub needed on a system with only one OS?
<coz_> gartral,   yeah check in ##linux   maybe they have some clue... there used to be a hardware channel but I dont think it is around  ,,
<linux_user> hello..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Pici> coz_: ##hardware
<jblz> would a kind lucid user please post the output of "echo $PYTHONPATH" for me?
<keyzs> anybody can give a help installing alfa awus036h,alfa awus036nh and alfa awus051nh on ubuntu 10.10
<coz_> Pici,  ah ok cool
<keyzs> Grexeo: NO
<jrib> jblz: likely empty
<ActionParsnip> jblz: mine outputs nothing here
<jblz> linux_user, i'm sure it's possible.  perhaps ask in knoppix how they did it, or look around for the config files they used?
<secretary_linux> when I try to chroot my root filesystem from liveusb, I get the error messsage "chroot: can't execute '/bin/sh': Exec format error" -- both when using the semi-GUI chroot option and typing it in manually. what gives?
<linux_user> jblz, its empty
<jblz> jrib, ActionParsnip thank you
<jblz> linux_user, thank you
<ActionParsnip> keyzs: are they wireless adapters?
<keyzs> yes
<llutz> secretary_linux: sudo chroot /bin/bash
<jblz> hmmm, lucid must have it's custom search-path built into python
<ActionParsnip> keyzs: then have them connected and run:  sudo lshw -C network   you will see the chips they use and can find guides based on that
<Grexeo> keyzs, thanks - just to clarify, I am reinstalling Ubuntu on a new drive, but still have my old drive connected, which set up has detected. I am now being asked: "Install the GRUB bootloader to the Master Boot Record (MBR)?", but I will be disconnecting the old drive after installation. Should I choose "no"?
<secretary_linux> llutz: same error except with bash instead of sh
<linux_user> jblz, thank you too
<llutz> secretary_linux: mix 32/64 bit?
<gartral> Grexeo: no, you should choose yes
<jblz> okay, could some kind lucid user run: "python -c 'import sys; print "\n".join(sys.path)'" from the terminal, and post the output to a pastebin?
<llutz> secretary_linux: 32bit live cd to chroot into 64bit-installation or vice versa?
<secretary_linux> llutz: that might be the problem. thanks
<secretary_linux> looks like the liveusb reports i686 so you are correct. thanks a bunch...
<jblz> that won't attack your system, it just prints the working path of a vivified python environment
<Grexeo> gartral, will I need to remove the GRUB entry for my old drive once I have disconnected it?
<romantic_rectum> I've got some problems with network manager applet. Previously I was using cli to connect, but, now I installed glorious gnome-core! Missing network manager on panel.  Notification area in it's place. Once it shown itself for a secound but was inactive. Strange. How to fix it?
<jblz> that's the last favor, i promise :)
<gartral> Grexeo: now that im not too sure, you may have too setup the ordering so that the first drive chainloads the second..
<ActionParsnip> keyzs: if they are usb based then: lsusb   will help ID them too. The make and model is not very useful to u
<Wise_> I have a harddrive with an ubuntu install on it, I can mount the harddrive via usb docking station to my windows computer, I want to create a disk image of the linux hdd... any idea what software would be appropriate for this?
<ActionParsnip> Wise_: I'd boot to a liveCD and use partimage
<keyzs> ActionParsnip: i´m gonna check it, my ubuntu vm is rebooting
<gartral> Wise_: yea, make a live USB disk, or use a vm, and make the image with dd
<coz_>   guys I have to break here,,, be back in a bit
<linux_user> btw, where can I find the config file for nautilus ?
<ActionParsnip> keyzs: then you will ALSO need to configure usb access in whatever virtualization technology you have used
<keyzs> ActionParsnip: i know, action wich one of those is more compatible ? besides 36h
<fairuz> Hi, can we overwrite a function defined in another file? I mean rewrite a function that has a similar name
<keyzs> Wise_ you can use dd too
<Grav> Hi how can I autostart root process?
<ActionParsnip> keyzs: we have no way of knowing until you find out the chip
<bullgard> '~$ pgrep gnome-keyring-daemon' does not produce any output. Why does the output of '~$ pgrep gnome' and '~$ pgrep keyring' include the proper PID but '~$ pgrep daemon' not?
<keyzs> ok
<jblz> Wise_, i love clonezilla for that kind of thing
<ActionParsnip> Grav: add it in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line
<acicula> fairuz: typically yes, its called overloading or redefining
<ActionParsnip> keyzs: what is printe don the plastic case doesn't change what is insside
<fairuz> acicula: it's possible in plain C?
<jblz> Wise_, it's it's own "distro", a bootable cd that can backup a partition or HD - i use it a lot
<acicula> Grav: the boot process starts daemons as root unless you specify otherwise
<Grav> ActionParsnip:  Ok i added there. Thanks
<jblz> Wise_, if you use it, make sure you use the "image" based option (you'll know what i'm talking about if you boot it)
<jblz> okay, could some kind lucid user run: "python -c 'import sys; print "\n".join(sys.path)'" from the terminal, and post the output to a pastebin?
<wn1zid> I have 2 say, ubuntu has done it again, this is my tiny eeepc with a full blown 10.10 with compiz, Thanks Ubuntu Great job. http://imagebin.org/142859
<Wise_> jblz; ah sounds good, so it'll let me access the fat/ntfs partitions on my win computer without problem then I guess?
<acicula> fairuz: C doesnt do function overloading because it doesnt do inheritence
<jblz> yes
<jblz> Wise_, you chose a partition to store to, then the target partition to back up
<fairuz> acicula: so there is no way then. =)
<jblz> Wise_, it can store/copy just about any filesystem imaginable
<ruan> is it possible to connect to my computer with my phone(nokia smartphone) and access a console?
<wn1zid> ok, have a great day folks. time to go 2 work.
<jblz> ruan- you need to run a ssh server on the box you want to connect to
<Wise_> jblz; so disk images are made per-partition? you can't sort of get an image of an entire hdd with all different partitions et.c.?
<llutz> ruan: use a ssh-client on the phone
<jblz> ruan, assuming you have a ssh terminal on the phone
<ruan> hmm
<ruan> where can i get a ssh terminal for my phone then?
<jblz> Wise_, you can choose either
<llutz> ruan: http://www.xk72.com/midpssh/
<robert72adam> hi
<jblz> Wise_, full disk or particular partitions
<ruan> hehe ok
<ruan> looks like it'll work
<llutz> ruan: works for me
<antonio_> Hi
<ruan> first i need to get that phone's internet working :/
<jblz> i really don't want to install lucid just to get the sys.path... i've been helpful to others... could someone run: "python -c 'import sys; print "\n".join(sys.path)'" from the terminal, and post the output to a pastebin?
<jblz> hmm, maybe i can find an old cd somewhere
<vidva> hi, I've problems with grub, I would like to install lilo as an alternative, but it has problems with the uuid in fstab. is lilo safe to use and easy to set up?
<antonio_> on my 64 bit 10.10 I have a really slow connection to some hosts caused by tcp window scale(which does not scale at all). My coworker does not experience the same issue running ubuntu 10.10 32bit
<antonio_> Do anybody noticed the same behaviour?
<ruan> jblz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580576/
<ruan> jblz: is my output
<ruan> jblz: im not on lucid though
<Johnny> johnny
<acicula> vidva: eh no its not
<acicula> antonio_: does the connection actually slow to a crawl?
<bullgard> '~$ pgrep gnome-keyring-daemon' does not produce any output. Why does the output of '~$ pgrep gnome' and '~$ pgrep keyring' include the proper PID but '~$ pgrep daemon' not?
<jblz> ruan, thank you.  i'll see if i can use that
<acicula> antonio_: or even stop completely?
<codebeaker> hey, I wondered if there was any known reason that there's no documentation for getting solr running from the packages from apt
<codebeaker> … every single bit of documentation online talks about building from source
<antonio_> acicula: just slowing down, using a very small window
<acicula> antonio_: sysctl -w "net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0 turns it off
<jblz> rats, i can tell that's not the same as lucid
<ruan> how do i start the openssh-server? running it in terminal returns unknown command
<antonio_> acicula: yes disabling window scaling solves
<ubuntuer> hello
<antonio_> acicula: but why is working fine
<antonio_> acicula: on a 32 bit version
<antonio_> ??
<jblz> ruan, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<acicula> antonio_: dont know
<ruan> 6.06? lol
<ruan> ok i'll try it
<milamber> ruan: sudo service ssh start
<jblz> the sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart shoudl be the same
<jblz> i'll shut up now
<ruan> do i _have_ to configure it?
<antonio_> acicula: from 64bit network dump I see a too high value for tcp window size, maybe a bug? I can reproduce the issue
<acicula> codebeaker: maybe because it sees little use, or because configuration is similar wether you install from source or apt?
<codebeaker> acicula: regardless, it's difficult to get started for someone who never did it befoer… none of the ubuntu paths patch anything like the source installs
<acicula> codebeaker: yeah packaging ussually breaks up the package in /etc /var and /usr sections
<ruan> ok it works.. sshed to myself
<codebeaker> acicula: roger that - but I'm missing a big piece of how to tell jetty about solr… which is odd, since I installed solr-jetty
<acicula> codebeaker: not all software that is packaged comes with extensive documentation, if you use a niche application theres a lot of researching involved
<codebeaker> sure…
<ubuntuer> Anyone having problems with flash in Firefox?
<codebeaker> thanks anyway, back to the man pages
<ruan> ubuntuer: flash works for me
<ubuntuer> ruan: it works for me too but badly
<acicula> antonio_: its a known issue with routers according to google
<ruan> ubuntuer: have you tried reinstalling it?
<ubuntuer> yes
<ubuntuer> ruan: it's consuming a lot of CPU
<jatt> damn ati proprietary driver sucks!
<ubuntuer> in Google chrome works just fine
<raven> gpodder what is this? http://picpaste.com/9e4769c8566bdabb50d2c18d5f7f46aa.png
<ruan> ubuntuer: looks like a firefox plugin issue
<Shmopsan> i have ati card and it works great so far
<ubuntuer> it depends of the ati model
<mamat> hi, what program is dealing with autodetecting/mounting filesystems by default? fuse? i'm trying to have "documents" partition be automounted using fstab but it's conflicting with the automount thing
<gfs> how to change the login window on ubuntu 10.10?I tried 'system'-->'administration'-->'login screen'...But could not change.
<Shmopsan> mamat i think its HAL
<ubuntuer> gfs: the editing of login window is very limited in latest ubuntu releases.. you can change the wallpaper and window theme and coloer
<ubuntuer> color
<v_v> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<acicula> jatt: are you using the one installed via hardware drivers?
<v_v> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<gfs> i'll try it . thank
<jatt> nope I downloaded it from the ati/amd site (ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run)
<ce_cr_om2> h
<jatt> here the radeon driver is much smoother and faster
<ubuntuer> ruan: I am going to try Flash-Aid plugin
<erez> hello, I'm still completely at a loss wrt the delete key issue
<jatt> I guess open source beats closed source again
<wathek> hi all
<jatt> years ago the proprietary drivers (at least for nvidia) were much better than the open source ones
<erez> (accidentally bind the delete key to a different shortcut, when I disabled the shortcut, the delete key still doesn't work, no idea how to bind it to delete)
<Shmopsan> even at 3d?
<acicula> jatt: well the binary drivers bench much higher then the open source versions
<antonio_> acicula: already googled, I have no router, I experience the same problem when connecting from different network
<acicula> jatt: if you are having stability problems try the packaged binary ati drivers?
<acicula> antonio_: are you connecting to the same host every time?
<antonio_> yes
<mamat> is it possible to tell hal to automount /media/documents/user when user is logged in?
<antonio_> acicula: yes...
<acicula> antonio_: try connecting to a node on another network
<jatt> acicula: you mean the ones in the repositories?
<acicula> jatt: correct
<antonio_>  acicula: works fine
<jatt> acicula: in the ubuntu repositories
<jatt> ok will give it a try
<v_v> !gvfs
<acicula> jatt: yes, just using the .run files from the ati site may give you problems, even if you install properly by making deb files from the .run files
<antonio_> acicula: no problems connecting to other hosts or connecting to that same host using a 32bit version
<jatt> yes, those run files are a nightmare, it was a nightmare to uninstall too
<jatt> I was lucky and could get my xorg back :)
<acicula> jatt: the .run has a cool toggle that lets you make deb files straight from the .run file
<beer_brouwer> can anyone tell me how to establish a NTML connection to an exchange server in order to get calendar entries with SOAP and PHP?
<n2i> Hello!
<timmybobcat14> I seem to have a mounting problem that stops me opening ubuntu-when I reach the splash screen I get this message:"The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present.
<timmybobcat14> Continue to wait; or press S to skip or M for manual recovery"
<raven> gpodder what is this? http://picpaste.com/9e4769c8566bdabb50d2c18d5f7f46aa.png
<acicula> antonio_: means it can also be caused by a router that is closer to the computer you are connecting to
<timmybobcat14> If I press S I can log in but then I get these error messages:"Could not update ICE Authority file /home/myname/.ICEauthority"
<timmybobcat14> There is a problem with the configuration service (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfpsanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<Pumpkin-> window scaling generally only happens at the end hosts, unless some device, usually a "security" device, in the way decides to mess with things.
<n2i> When I startx and get an error about xkbcomp. This is pic show error messenger http://www.imagesk.com/?i=S46QVT7G.png
<Pumpkin-> antonio_: this isn't strange window scaling behaviour with google by any chance is it ?
<antonio_>  acicula: why using a 32 bit client should make the problem disapear?
<n2i> what is xkbcomp, and what is that error?
<acicula> antonio_: dunno
<acicula> timmybobcat14: did you change your login password?
<n2i> anyone can help me? Please!
<timmybobcat14> ackcj.a
<timmybobcat14> ack
<Odigem> ku
<timmybobcat14> acicula-I don't think so-would n't know how to
<Odigem> ку
<Odigem> превед
<antonio_> acicula: changing client solve the problem, switch off scaling solve the problem. this make me believe is a client side issue, not on router
<bullgard> '~$ pgrep gnome-keyring-daemon' does not produce any output. Why does the output of '~$ pgrep gnome' and '~$ pgrep keyring' include the proper PID but '~$ pgrep daemon' not?
<timmybobcat14> acicula - I'm guessing that when I manually installed the program I didn't partition it properly or something. But it looks like a a minor problem to solve -to me????????????????????????
<timmybobcat14> acicula - just changing the instructions in the boot up file or something???????????????????????????
<antonio_> Pumpkin-: yes I initially suspected that the issue was caused by a security device on the network manipulating the packet but why does not affect 32 bit clients?
<j0X3r> n2i as it says that the error is not fatal to X you can ignore it
<bullgard> timmybobcat14: 20 question marks in a row are 19 too much.
<timmybobcat14> bullgard-I see ok only 2 max in future then ha ha ha
<sami> hi
<bullgard> Ty
<timmybobcat14> I seem to have a mounting problem that stops me opening ubuntu-when I reach the splash screen I get this message:"The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present.
<bxl4074> Hi, I am new
<keyzs> ActionParsnip: when i do a lshw - C nothing show up, is it because im in a vm?
<timmybobcat14> Continue to wait; or press S to skip or M for manual recovery"
<Guest96417> maybe
<bullgard> timmybobcat14: Analyze your /etc/fstab
<timmybobcat14> bullgard - ok analyze for what? I am in failsafe mode atm can I analyse it form here ? What should I be looking for?
<silvery> => Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in partition #1 for (,msdos1)/grub.
<nsahoo> hi all
<snookerboy> ;-)
<bullgard> timmybobcat14: I do not know "failsafe mode". --  You should look for the mounting options in /etc/fstab and if they suit you.
<bullgard> timmybobcat14: I do not know "failsafe mode". --  You should look for the mounting options in /etc/fstab and check if they suit you.
<secretary_linux> so earlier I couldn't chroot into my root fs because I was on a 32 bit install image. I switched to the proper 64 bit but now I'm getting a message that /bin/sh cannot be found. yet, there is a /bin/sh in the install environment and a /target/bin/sh -- i'm trying the command "chroot /target /bin/sh" -- what am i doing wrong?
<timmybobcat14> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<timmybobcat14> #
<timmybobcat14> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<timmybobcat14> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<timmybobcat14> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot2> timmybobcat14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timmybobcat14> #
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | secretary_linux
<ubottu> secretary_linux: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nsahoo> one of the ubuntu installations lost network connection over the weekend. It is connected by ethernet to the lan, but, can't ping to any place even if I provide the direct IP
<elFidel> nsahoo: start with ipconfig
<secretary_linux> ActionParsnip: thanks, though it seems the ubuntu install image has already mounted proc, sys, dev etc. the guide you sent seems more inclined toward users with working installations already...
<rlankfo> /sdlkfjsdlkfjsdfklj/win 36
<compdoc> nics sometimes die
<timmybobcat14> bullguard - I mean I am in recovery mode screen at the moment
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo, first open up a command prompt and type in:    ping 127.0.0.1         or      ping localhost
<nsahoo> elFidel: you mean ifconfig? the line for inet addr is missing for eth0
<timmybobcat14> bullgard  have opened the stab file but I don't know what I should be looking for?
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: localhost ping succeeds
<Curly_Q> Also type in    ifconfig -a
<bullgard> timmybobcat14: I do not know "failsafe mode". --  You should look for the mounting options in /etc/fstab and if they suit you.
<elFidel> nsahoo: any hw-changes in the past? maybe its just a udev issue
<nsahoo> elFidel: no, I was away for 4 days. I could connect remotely for a day after that it went down
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo, pinging localhost means that your NIC card is working.
<Curly_Q> Next check the RJ45 cables.
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: /etc/resolv.conf is empty
<Curly_Q> Push in all the cables.
<elFidel> nsahoo: consider checking /etc/udev/rules.d/x....persistant-net.rules just to make sure
<timmybobcat14> ok next problem: can anyone help me decipher the /etc/fstab file?
<C3D> noob in need of help. im trying to  change how much swap is used , i use this "sudo sysctl -a|grep swappiness" and get errors of "error: "Invalid argument" reading key "fs.binfmt_misc.register"
<C3D> vm.swappiness = 0
<C3D> error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.route.flush'
<C3D> error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv6.route.flush'
<C3D> " can someone tell me what this means and how to fix it
<FloodBot2> C3D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo, you need to backtrack what you did to get to this situation if you changed any configurations then. I was thinking from a Hardware Layer 1 viewpoint.
<mha> how do I disable ubuntu's default behavior to disallow me to tab filenames to any command given? for instance, ls /et<tab> completes /etc/, sysctl -p /et<tab> does not.
<mha> very annoying behavior.
<mha> I removed bash-completion
<kikz> hello channel. hows every1 doing today ?
<Curly_Q> Good Kikz, what's up?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> mha,  the bash completion stuff has  entries for specific commands.. ive never noticed that behaivor.
<timmybobcat14> If I paste my /etc/fstab file onto the http paste ubuntu com site can anyone help me see where my log in boot in problem is?
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: I was away. I could connect for one day and it was gone after that. I didn't change anything. No one has access to this machine
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: try typing sysctl -p /et<tab>
<Curly_Q> Greets to Dr Willis.  :)
<kikz> not too bad curly.. whats every1 talkign about
<llutz> Curly_Q: how would you see a working nic with "ping localhost"? lo(opback device is part of the ip-stack and has nothing to do with a physical NIC)
<Dr_Willis_TCL> mha,  im not on ubuntu right now.
<elFidel> nsahoo: is that a dualboot box?
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: aha. it'll just stand there and look stupid. :]
<Dr_Willis_TCL> mha,  given how good the bash completion is in ubuntu. File a bug report. they may fix that.
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: anyhow. noticed that it was some /etc/bash_completion* stuff left behind. A kind rm -rf fixed the problem.
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo, where are you from? It maybe because of the Japan Earthquake. Lots of networks are down right now.
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: I rather just get rid of the problem. :)
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: no. I am in Pennsylvania.
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: in a university
<Curly_Q> LLutz, if you can ping the localhost the NIC card is working.
<Curly_Q> It is the first step in troubleshooting.
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: I actually hate it. if I have a mounted partition on /mnt/something, and only /mnt/else is in /etc/fstab, the tab completion will autocomplete /mnt/something on umount /mn<tab>
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: other machines are working.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> mha,  thers proberly some key combo for bash that makes it do what you wanted. Ive not read the bash completion guides/docs in a long time. but i recall there being ways to do that.
<llutz> Curly_Q: ping localhost even works without any nic
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: sorry. /mnt/else will be completed course.
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo, go to the literal machine and see if it is turned on or unplugged.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> mha,  cant say ive ever noticed  the issue.
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: try it too...
<mha> :D
<Dr_Willis_TCL> file another bug.
<mha> rm -R problem.
<mha> :)
<bullgard> timmybobcat14: Read 'man mount'.
<kikz> does any 1 knows if theres a local channel for chicago ?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> and as i said. theres probelry some combo-tab that makes it go the  other way.
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: I am in front of the machine. checking different configurations now. Perhaps I should put the live CD in and see if that works
<Curly_Q> llutz, that was the first step I mentioned and the second was ifconfig -a   to see if the NIC address was available.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> I dont even have a browser handy to lookup 'bash completion guide' :)
<C3D> sometimes this place is just way too busy
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: hehe
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: where would be the log files if there are any
<Dr_Willis_TCL> zBBL off to the store.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Using tiny core linux to copy some files from one usb to another.. Ive noticed SLOW usb speeds on this one hard drive.. but an identical hd was faster..  in tiny core linux.. it was slow.. but now its sped up.. not sure whats going on with this thing.. :)
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: I got tired of bug filing for stuff that's apparently not adequately tested. which does not consider needs. if I can just work around it. and especially if I see no other benefit of the "feature"
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo is the computer you are referring to the one you are on right now?
<mha> Dr_Willis_TCL: I am sure that plenty however find it awesome :)
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: not chatting from it, but, it is infront of me now
<ruan> if i ssh to 127.0.0.1 it connects, but if i ssh to my real IP address it says connection refused, why?
<Curly_Q> OK.
<Curly_Q> Can you ping   www.cnn.com  ?   What do you get?
<ruan> i've tried my hostname IP and my IP from whatsmyip.org
<llutz> ruan: netstat -tulpen|grep 22
<ruan> what should i look for, llutz ?
<llutz> ruan: something like  ".... 0 0.0.0.0:22...."
<Curly_Q> Instead ping anthony.freenode.net
<ruan> i see that
<bullgard> kikz: /join #ubuntu-us-oh
<ruan> i'll pastebin it
<llutz> ruan: ah you try to ssh <ip> from the local machine? needs nat-loopback being enabled
<timmybobcat14> I seem to have a mounting problem that stops me opening ubuntu-when I reach the splash screen I get this message:"The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present.
<ruan> http://pastebin.com/jFg8nFMw
<ruan> nat-loopback?
<llutz> ruan: you are using a router?
<ruan> yes
<timmybobcat14> Continue to wait; or press S to skip or M for manual recovery"
<llutz> ruan: the router should have an option to enable nat-loopback. thats needed to access your WAN-ip from LAN
<mynameisdeleted> is rtorrent the fastest bittorrent client?
<ruan> !best | mynameisdeleted
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mynameisdeleted> as its based on c and has least overhead and memory use?
<ruan> llutz: im unable to access my router :/ my isp locked it
<mynameisdeleted> vuze is horrible for mem use
<llutz> ruan: change isp
<ruan> llutz: there is no other
<mynameisdeleted> rtorrent will be as fast as any other?
<mynameisdeleted> on a high end system(12 core 3-4 ghz)
<mynameisdeleted> with 12GB ram
<mynameisdeleted> or more
<timmybobcat14> If I press S I can log in but then I get these two error messages and that is as far as I can go. I then have to reboot: the messages are:"Could not update ICE Authority file /home/myname/.ICEauthority"
<timmybobcat14> There is a problem with the configuration service (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfpsanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<mynameisdeleted> other spec is gigabit ethernet to desktop that has speed-tested at 480mbps
<llutz> ruan: but to access your local pc from WAN you also need access to the router, for setting up portforwarding
<secretary_linux> so chroot from usb install stick is still saying there is no /bin/sh, despite that there is a /bin/sh present from the running install image, as well as a /target/bin/sh - how can I troubleshoot this?
<mynameisdeleted> I'll benchmark against vuze for a linux downlaod
<mynameisdeleted> shoudl maybe get 10MB/s instead of just over 4
<timmybobcat14> I have pasted my /etc/fstab file here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/580587/
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo, before you change any files or configurations always first check the hardware to see if the cables were tampered with. Perhaps a circuit breaker or something. Never rule out the obvious.
<mynameisdeleted> torrent is also limited by drive speed so dling to solid state or raid may speed it up too
<Luis_> hello, I was hoping somebody would be able to help me with an issue i'm having, i've got a database (contacts list) which i've built up in evolution i now need to share it with other people in the company, how do i go about doing that? webDAV, LDAP server? which is easyest?
<mynameisdeleted> I'm not sure if ti does for sure on a system wiht 10+GB ram
<dogarrhea> hrm
<dogarrhea> i can't seem to find any documentation on how to program Ubuntu.
<dogarrhea> for windows, there's tons of documentation on the windows api
<dogarrhea> not so much for the "ubuntu api"
<dogarrhea> i'm not so sure Posix is what i want.
<elFidel> dogarrhea: could you define what you mean by "how to program ubuntu"?
<ruan> dogarrhea: what do you want to program exactly?
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo, when I teach A+ classes, I deliberately use crossover cables to make the students think and learn to always check hardware first.
<Luis_> try maybe linux/debian api?
<mynameisdeleted> seems to be a lot less cpu
<secretary_linux> Curly_Q: very nice trick :)
<dogarrhea> I want to program the mouse
<Curly_Q> :)
<ruan> dogarrhea: there is a lot of documentation for ubuntu
<dogarrhea> and scrape the screen
<jatt> there is no ubuntu api to program the mouse
<dogarrhea> then what is there?
<timmybobcat14> When I reach the splash screen I get this message:
<timmybobcat14> "The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present.
<timmybobcat14> Continue to wait; or press S to skip or M for manual recovery"
<timmybobcat14> If I chose to press S I can log in but then I get theses 2 messages and have to reboot:
<timmybobcat14> "Could not update ICE Authority file /home/myname/.ICEauthority"
<FloodBot2> timmybobcat14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timmybobcat14> There is a problem with the configuration service (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfpsanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<mynameisdeleted> and faster download speed
<nsahoo> Curly_Q: :) I pushed the cables in. let me check if the router is at fault
<mynameisdeleted> not much less cpu now though at 8.3MB/s
<mynameisdeleted> but tahts about double the download speeed of vuze
<mynameisdeleted> now 9.1MB/s
<llutz> timmybobcat14: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<Curly_Q> Nsahoo, reboot the router too. If the router or MODEM has batteries unplug the batteries for about 20 seconds. Then put them back.
<dogarrhea> so i am not allowed to control the mouse programatically?
<jatt> yes you are
<Luis_> Any ideas on how to have a shared contacts list in evolution, so that other evolution users have access to the same list and can add/delete & edit the contacts?
<ruan> is it normal for ping to my own(outside) ip to be average 142 ms?
<dogarrhea> seems like every forum response is just so dumb.. "i am not familiar with shell scripting but i think you can do this with shell scripting in bash" <-- THIS DOES NOT CONTROL THE MOUSE
<dogarrhea> original question is how to create mouse clicks and mouse moves..
<mynameisdeleted> is there a multithreaded rtorrent maybe that can utilize more than 1 core that might run faster if I have solid state and 10+GB ram?
<jatt> read a book about how to write linux kernel drivers
<maco> dogarrhea: i suspect "mouse macros" may be the search terms you'd want
<lesshaste> which package has the radeon driver?
<jatt> there is one freely available
<Curly_Q> Ruan, try  http://www.dslreports.com        They have a test page to see the speed of your connection.
<maco> jatt: a driver does not need to be written to make a macro
<ruan> Curly_Q: i mean a ping to myself
<dogarrhea> maco, i also need to scrape the screen
<jatt> what?
<Curly_Q> Sure you can ping your own ip address. Also a tracert.
<dogarrhea> aka, take screenshots and read pixels
<ruan> Curly_Q: i know the speed of my connection, im wondering why pings take so long
<j0X3r> mynameisdeleted why should it?? you're downloading....
<secretary_linux> I am really going up a wall trying to chroot my broken system from installer pendrive. I thought maybe the problem was that the installer didn't set up a /dev/pts for the chroot but that didn't solve it -- still getting /bin/sh not found (or the same with other shells which also exist). I know I don't have anything new so I'm really hoping someone can give me something to try so I can get some leads here :/
<maco> dogarrhea: read pixels? not just hook into the at-spi api that lets screenreaders for the blind work?
<dogarrhea> and it's not really a macro driven program its an artificial intelligence program
<dajhorn> mynameisdeleted: Run a second instance of the torrent daemon.  This will be quicker and easier than changing process threading.
<jatt> troll alert
<Curly_Q> Ruan post it on pastebin the results.
<ruan> Curly_Q: ok
<jatt>  /ignore dogarrhea
<maco> jatt: stop being intentionally provocative, please
<raven> gpodder what is this? http://picpaste.com/9e4769c8566bdabb50d2c18d5f7f46aa.png
<avengre> Used GParted to change a USB drive to ext, tried to change it back to NTFS with +boot  but windows won't recognize it.. is there some other flag / option i'm missing?
<ruan> wow, i got packet loss when i pinged myself
<maco> dogarrhea: the thing that the mouse and screen drawing are handled by is Xorg. try looking at its API
<TobalJackson> can someone help me with a bash script
<jatt> hehe
<avengre> well, didn't convert perse, deleted old partition, made a new ntfs one
<TobalJackson> http://cl1p.net/TobalJackson I have a script typed out here
<ruan> this is either not my ip address, or something's definitely wrong
<dogarrhea> ok good. now i can get somewhere
<Deathsbreed> ok
<TobalJackson> and in the Commnents I've put what my problem is, I cant get the variables defined by drive$count to equal the list variable
<timmybobcat14> I have a problem when I try to log in: I have pasted the problem in full (not allow to paste it here apparently). Would be most grateful if a ubuntu expert would take look at it:http://paste.ubuntu.com/580600/
<timmybobcat14> I have a problem when I try to log in: I have pasted the problem in full (not allow to paste it here apparently). Would be most grateful if a ubuntu expert would take look at it:http://paste.ubuntu.com/580600/
<JTS000ID> I am using XrandR and have a need to print out just the names of OUTPUT/INPUT connected e.g. DVI-I-1, DVI-D-1, VGA1, etc.
<JTS000ID> I don't want to query everything
<JTS000ID> is there a way I could do that
<dogarrhea> hrm
<dogarrhea> it looks like i'm gogin to have to use assembly to do this inline in c++
<dogarrhea> for mouse programming
<timmybobcat14> "The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present.
<timmybobcat14> Continue to wait; or press S to skip or M for manual recovery"
<Curly_Q> Ruan are you on a University Network?
<l1st`> Live CDs can be read in Windows, right?
<serpentologist> is there an easy way to fire up a vpn connection created with th network manager from the console?
<skutr34> if i make an ext 4 bigger do i have to make the swap file bigger?
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: Reboot this computer and hold the left shift key so that you get the Grub boot menu.  Choose the (recovery) option.  Choose  "root prompt with networking".
<lesshaste> how can I enable compositing with the radeon driver?
<dogarrhea> and probably magik++ for the screen scraping
<llutz> skutr34: no
<maco> serpentologist: install the network manager cli client
<skutr34> llutz: ok
<serpentologist> maco, thanks
<skutr34> llutz: i want to shrink my windows partition to give some more space to linux but idk how much i should give
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-what happens when I do that?
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: That is the recovery console, where you can fix the problem.
<lesshaste> oh.. worked it out
<lesshaste> great :)
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-how do I fix the problem?
<el> asdasdasd
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: On the broken computer as the root user,  run `umount /home` and then run `fsck -v -f /dev/sdb7`.
<alumno__> hola
<assasasas> hola
<assasasas> jdfhskdjfhsdf
<assasasas> sghfghdghfh
<FloodBot2> assasasas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zbk> dfgdfg
<zbk> dfg
<zbk> dfg
<FloodBot2> zbk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zbk> dfdf
<zbk> df
<zbk> dg
<alumno__> reeey
<ruan> what is this...
<alumno__> son re giles
<alk> o.O
<alumno__> son re capos men
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-did you look at my 'etc/fstab/ file?
<zbk> agarrame el zanguango
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: Watch the output of fsck for warnings and errors.  If the filesystem is broken, then it will ask you scary questions.
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: Yes.
<el> hola
<serpentologist> maco, could you tell me the package name?
<el> soi el tego
<Pici> !es | zbk alumno__
<ubottu> zbk alumno__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<el> aksdjaksdjasdkjasdjkasd
<el> asdbjasdbnasdbnasdbasd
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-ok thank you I will do what suggested and hope it works.
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-"scary questions"?
<Curly_Q> Skutr34, I dont' think it is a good idea to shrink Windows partitions. You may lose data in the process. Windows uses the FAT  File Allocation Table to keep track of the disk space and other things.
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: After you do the filesystem check, the next step is to `mount /home` and double-check that the $HOME directory exists and that permissions are correct.
<secretary_linux> Curly_Q: look at it like this, skutr34 might get lucky and lose windows altogether ;)
<l1st`> Linux LiveCDs can be read in Windows as data folders [assuming they're formatted in FAT32 or some other readable fs], right?
<Curly_Q> lol
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: Questions like "are you really really sure?  you can't go back".
<maco> serpentologist: cnetworkmanager
<skutr34> Curly_Q: well i know how much is being used
<llutz> l1st`: iso9660 or udf it is
<beer_brouwer> l1st: jep
<ruan> l1st`: if it's a liveusb, yes. cds arent fat32
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-I am not an expert-it's beginning to sound like I'm f*cked and will have to reinstall yet again. MS wins again I fear!
<skutr34> Curly_Q: my linux partition is only 10gb
<dogarrhea> why does the gcc compiler say "this is not fit to be used for anything" when i type gcc --version?
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: Linux is more likely to complain about storage if the computer is flakey.  I would backup the Microsoft partitions too.
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-but thanks anyyway buddy.
<skutr34> wtf you guys
<skutr34> like seriously
<serpentologist> maco, can't find in 10.04 repo, was it added in the last release?
<skutr34> <secretary_linux> Curly_Q: look at it like this, skutr34 might get lucky and lose windows altogether ;)
<Curly_Q> Skutr34, the next time you install Linux with Windows make sure you use LOGICAL PARTITIONS. This way you will not overlap one OS with the other.
<skutr34> Curly_Q: im not overlapping
<Pumpkin-> dogarrhea: does it literally say that, or is it the standard "There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE."
<Curly_Q> Doesn't matter. Logical partitions is the right way to do it.
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn- if I had important microsoft files on this computer  I would not let ubuntu in a million miles of it! ha ha ha ha. I
<dogarrhea> pumpkin- same difference.
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14:   +1   you trolled me.
<llutz> partition type doesn't matter at all
<skutr34> Curly_Q: i have a 220gb windows partition and only 104gb is being used
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-I beg your pardon?
<Pumpkin-> dogarrhea: almost all free software comes with that. Otherwise you leave yourself open to being sued for giving away software. If you need someone to sue if something goes wrong, go buy a support contract from someone.
<maco> serpentologist: apparently
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: Saying things like that makes it sound like your question wasn't genuine.
<skutr34> Curly_Q: therefore as long as i leave some extra space for windows i should be fine on data
<Curly_Q> Skutr34, the size of the HD is not the issue. It is better for you to allocate a certain amount of disk space for Windows and Linux. Therefore, logically partitioning the drive is the best way to take advantage of the disk.
<llutz> skutr34: you should defrag your win-filesystem before
<dogarrhea> eh. you can be sued for anything.  even if you do include that merchantability clause and your program causes grevious damage intentionally
<dajhorn> timmybobcat14: The command names are different, but the basic procedure to save your /home partition are nearly the same as what you would need to do at the Windows recovery prompt.
<dogarrhea> and maybe even unintentionally, you're liable
<ruan> what's the difference between windows i386 and linux i686?
<llutz> Curly_Q: lvm you mean?
<joe_9> what does the file extension ".a" represent. Is that a library?
<dajhorn> joe_9:  .a is a static library.
<lesshaste> ruan: really?
<l1st`> ruan: it is a USB drive, yes.  I was looking for a way to have a bootable LiveCD and some other Windows utilities at the same time, and XP apparently doesn't like the idea of partitioning a USB drive
<timmybobcat14> dajhorn-ha ha ha. Not at all buddy perfectly genuine problem and perfectly genuine comment. But lets not fall out I'll do what you suggested but I'm not an expert or wouldn't be here. Away I go. Thanks and cheers
<lesshaste> ruan: are you asking the difference between windows and linux?
<cha0s2358> ActionParsnip, Hey, You helped me out a while ago with my Canon Mp150 all in one printer. You sent me a link to a resolved issue you were involved in. I'm trying to set the same printer up to a different Ubuntu 10.10 machine but I can't find the bookmark to that link. Do you think you can send it to me again?
<ruan> lesshaste: no
<Curly_Q> llutz, anyway you want to look at it.
<joe_9> dajhorn, can a static library be included in a C++ application?
<ruan> lesshaste: im asking the difference between i386 and i686
<skutr34> omg
<llutz> Curly_Q: i just try to make sense in what you say...
<dajhorn> joe_9: Yes, usually.
<skutr34> so i should just fuck it then, Curly_Q
<lesshaste> ruan: 32 versus 64 bit?
<skutr34> ?
<ruan> lesshaste: no, im on 32 bit and im on i686
<maco> ruan: they're different revisions of the x86 architecture
<phenom> Any one have any clue on how to troubleshoot a wandering trackpad mouse? I track the mouse to say the left three times,, and it will bounce back a few inches in the opposite direction..
<ruan> maco: ah, thanks
<maco> ruan: i686 has more instructions available for more optimisation
<Pici> skutr34: Mind your language here please.
<Curly_Q> llutz, I prefer logical partitioning if the first installation was Windows. LVM if Linux is installed first.
<MarconM> who is tenting new release ubuntu 11.04
<beer_brouwer> phenom: clean it :D
<Pumpkin-> ruan: different revisions of the x86 instruction set. i386 stuff will run on 386's, i686's will run on P2's (I think). i686 has some more optimal instructions, and so stuff will run better in general with it (unless you want to run it on a P1 or 486 or 386, when it won't run at all)
<Pici> MarconM: The folks in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> Curly_Q: logical partitions (drives inside an extended partition) and LVM are completely different things
<cha0s2358> Whats the command to see if a personis active and what chanel they are in?
<Tw|sT> Sorry about all of the join/quits.  I was working on a portable IRC client, working out a few kinks before committing it to disk.  All done now.  :)
<phenom> scary,, as soon as I mention it,, it started happening more often..
<phenom> Damn commies..
<dajhorn> cha0s2358:   Start with /whois cha0s2358
<cha0s2358> think you
<ruan> how do i do a command on connect with irssi?
<ruan> eg. when i connect to irc.freenode i want to /msg nickserv identify
<skutr34> Curly_Q: i have LVM in fedora.....
<soreau> ruan: try #irssi
<bhearsum> i keep hitting this weird issue where many open windows somehow move themselves to a different workspace. for example, Thunderbird was in Workspace 2, and Firefox was in Workspace 4, and they switch places. has anyone ever heard of something like this happening? maybe i'm hitting some secret key combo?
<Pici> ruan: There are a lot of ways.  Best to ask in #irssi
<sebastian> where is the polish irc channel ? :D
<llutz> ruan:  autosendcmd = "/msg NICKSERV IDENTIFY ABCDE ; wait 2000";
<DJones> !pl | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<_ruben> !pl
<Curly_Q> From a Windows perspective logical partitions with Windows is fool proof. Giving up the rest of the disk to Linux works just fine.
<ruan> llutz: thanks
<lesshaste> sebastian: polish ubuntu channel?
<Tw|sT> Curly_Q: Why do you prefer LVM?  (just curious)
<skutr34> Curly_Q: i just want to give some space to fedora
<lesshaste> sebastian: there probably is one if you aren't joking
<Curly_Q> The fact of the matter is that this should all be accounted for before installing both kernels.
<Pici> !pl | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ruan> llutz: where would i set that?
<lesshaste> sebastian: #ubuntu-pl
<sebastian> ehh. don't matter
<sebastian> but thx :D
<lesshaste> sebastian: no problem.. 100 people there
<llutz> ruan: chatnets { freenode= .... }
<secretary_linux> ok I really don't want to sound like a broken record but is there anything at all I can try to get a working chroot into my broken system from usb stick when I try to chroot and get an error that /bin/sh doesn't exist (meanwhile there is /bin/sh and /target/bin/sh) - I really don't want to be repetitive but I'm out of things to try other than wiping everything and reinstalling...
<Curly_Q> The best solution is using dual drives dedicated for each OS.
<ruan> llutz: where is that?
<skutr34> Curly_Q: how would i do that?
<llutz> Curly_Q: ~/.irssi/config        if not, create that part
<lesshaste> secretary_linux: you need a forum or mailing list if you don't get a good answer on irc
<sebastian> dedicated drivers are an alternative
<llutz> ruan: ^^ sry
<Pici> ruan: You shouldn't be modyifying your irssi config manually. #irssi can tell you the right way to change that setting.
<secretary_linux> lesshaste: true, but there's no time for something like that, I'd have to go nuclear first
<soreau> ! chroot | secretary_linux
<ubottu> secretary_linux: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: Double-check that the chroot and the LiveCD or LiveUSB are both 32-bit or both-64 bit.
<lesshaste> secretary_linux: no time == has to be done in an hour?
<Curly_Q> Buy another hard drive.
<ruan> ok
<secretary_linux> unfortunately the ! chroot guide doesn't help me
<secretary_linux> lesshaste: that would be ideal
<secretary_linux> lesshaste: system has been down since yesterday
<lesshaste> sorry to hear it
<darreo> http://pastebin.com/NRKSZx6V
<lesshaste> try #linux too
<lesshaste> secretary_linux: ^^
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: thanks, someone caught me on that earlier :) they are both 64 bit now
<darreo> im having a slight problem mounting an old jfs partition on 10.10
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: Do you know how the chroot target got trashed?    Filesystem problem?  Bad upgrade?
<skutr34> Curly_Q: im on a laptop so would it be ok to run one of the os's on an external harddrive?
<Tw|sT> For dual booting, the best solution I've found is combine a USB hard drive with a motherboard that supports USB-boot.  I then install Windows into the on-system drive, and install Ubuntu to the USB drive.  This eliminates needing to install Grub to the system.  Instead, install it to the USB drive.  I have 2 different solutions like this, one is running from a 16GB Sandisk Flash drive...
<Curly_Q> Skutr34, you can install two hard drives on your laptop. I have done it.
<Tw|sT> while the other is installed on the first 40GB of a 120GB USB hard drive (single cable type).
<cha0s2358> how do i ping someone?
<ironfoot495> Hello I'm looking for a software to control the broadcasting video shows and and advertisment on an ubuntu server . Can someone tell me if there is a program like that for linux use?
<Curly_Q> Then it all depends on the Real Estate of your laptop though.
<skutr34> Curly_Q: i dont want to open the laptop though.... would an external work?
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: yes, rsnapshot left a lot of hard links to all files on the system and when I tried to remove them, rm -r actually followed the links and deleted all the files on the system. I copied stuff from a good backup, but I can't boot because the backup is from before a kernel upgrade last week
<beer_brouwer> ch0s: ping <IP>
<Curly_Q> You can slave a second hard drive.
<Curly_Q> Sure use a USB external.
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: and when I say it deleted all files on the system, I mean it tried to until I stopped it after a few miserable seconds
<cha0s2358> ActionParsnip,  You here man?
<beer_brouwer> cha0s: or ping www.example.com
<skutr34> Curly_Q: also would i have to reinstall linux to move it to the external?
<Curly_Q> Keep in mind that if you boot up you need to go into the BIOS and set the boot sequence for what you want to boot up first.
<cha0s2358> beer_brouwer, thank you
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: Does this command succeed?   chroot /busted/system /sbin/ldconfig -v
<Curly_Q> You can dual boot with a USB installation.
<Tw|sT> yup, all day.
<Curly_Q> That is if your BIOS is setup for it.
<Tw|sT> :)
<Tw|sT> right
<skutr34> Curly_Q: would i have to reinstall linux to move it to the external drive>
<skutr34> ?
<Curly_Q> You can Dual boot with a 64 gig memory stick. Put it in your pocket and you have a Linux server and Windows to go.  hehe
<llutz> skutr34: its no problem to have linux on the same disk as windows, you should defrag your win-filesystem before you try to shrink your win-partitions and make sure to backup your data
<Curly_Q> Skutr34 yes.
<skutr34> llutz: well i like the idea of having it on another harddrive hough
<Curly_Q> I call it Linux on a stick.  hehe
<skutr34> lol
<llutz> skutr34: not very handy for a laptop (imho)
<Tw|sT> most likely anyways, unless you wanna go about things the hard way.  It's best to reinstall anyway to optimize the system to the new storage medium.
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: fails. I tried "chroot /target /sbin/ldconfig -v" getting basically same error as before. there is, in fact, no /sbin/ldconfig in the install environment, so I tried "chroot /target /target/sbin/ldconfig -v" and got the same thing (there is a /target/sbin/ldconfig)
<darreo> fixed my problem, ran a fsck on /dev/sda4
<Curly_Q> Skutr34 use a 64 gig memory stick to install Linux on.
<skypce> hi
<darreo> now it reads without a problem
<nebular> I'm having a weird issue with openVPN and networkmanager. It no longer sets the default gateway and so unless I add it manually I can only connect to compuers on the local network
<skutr34> llutz: ik but if i shrink windows im only going to be able to give it 30 or so gigs
<secretary_linux> nebular: default gateway with openvpn is a server, not client setting
<skutr34> Curly_Q: not a bad idea
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: Your backup is probably incomplete.  Perhaps the `rm -r` deleted some system libraries.
<cha0s2358> ActionParsnip,
<Tw|sT> 16GB at very minimum to be useful.  I've done USB stick installs to 4GB drives, but they are very small and minimally capable.
<llutz> skutr34: should be fine, store your data on the win-partition. writing ntfs is no problem
<skypce> i have a compiled kernel with acpi modules included, when i shutdown  the machine it doesnt shutdown  what can i do?
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: how can I determine what they are? and best I can tell, the backup is actually complete
<nebular> secretary_linux: Yes, however openVPN works fine when I boot into linux or on my phone running android 2.3
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: if I could chroot in, I would try to do some apt-get repairs
<skutr34> llutz: i dont understand
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:  That would be a lot of work.   A quicker solution would be to reinstall every package on the broken system.
<skutr34> Curly_Q: those things are like 100 dollars
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: yes that's also my inclination but I'm not sure the best way to approach it
<nebular> so my sever is sending the proper gateway, network manager isn't applying it
<Curly_Q> You can install VMware on a memory stick with Windows, Linux, Apple or anything.
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: First, get a list of every package on the system.   dpkg --root=/busted/system --get-selections | cut -f1 -d ' '
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: ok that's gold, I'm doing it now
<nebular> so I'm at a loss as to what happened to nework manager.
<llutz> skutr34: if you need more space, store parts of your data (music/photos/videos) on windows-partition from linux. so you won't need more than those 30GB linux
<elHannos> Howdy again. Is 'upstart' the exclusive init controlling process or are there still parts from SysVinit around in 10.10 ?
<Curly_Q> So, stop crying and start buying.   :)
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: there's actually no dpkg in the damn install environment...
<skutr34> Curly_Q: it would be cheaper to buy an external drive
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: Okay, the system is hosed.
<skutr34> llutz: yeah i already do that
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: Wait...
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: well that's the install image, there is a dpkg in the broken system
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:  Don't run that in the chroot.  dpkg and apt need to be in the recovery environment.
<genii-around> elHannos: upstart uses /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf      to call the old-style scripts in /etc/init.d
<Curly_Q> Skutr34 the reason I mentioned memory stick is because your laptop is portable. Which means to carry a separate external hard drive is not the way to go. Put the memory stick in your pocket instead. Does that sound reasonable?
<skutr34> Curly_Q: lol ill ask my parents (hint, hint
<skutr34> Curly_Q: ik
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: I know, I can't get into a chroot anyway :) when I tried doing what you said using /target/usr/bin/dpkg, I get "error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<skutr34> Curly_Q: i just dont want to spend 100 dollars on something i already have in my pants xD
<Curly_Q> Yeah dear old dad and mom.   :)
<elHannos> genii-around: So rc-sysinit.conf is another upstart-'job'.
<skutr34> Curly_Q: i apologize :)
<Curly_Q> :)
<david__> ;
<skutr34> Curly_Q: ok so for now i think ill shrink windows a bit until i can get something like a shtick or an external drive
<genii-around> elHannos: As far as I can tell. But you can still call the old sysvinit stuff through it by name like sudo service old-sysvinit-name restart
<Curly_Q> Skutr34, before you shrink any data, make sure you back up.
<skutr34> Curly_Q: lol god i hate backups
<Curly_Q> Guess what?   Welcome to the club.
<skutr34> Curly_Q: but i gotta go thanks for the help, and yeah lol
<Curly_Q> OK Skutr34, nice to meet you.
<genii-around> elHannos: But yeah, initctl list     shows rc-sysinit
<elHannos> genii-around: ok, thx
<daniel> Moin
<daniel> :(
<vladimiroff> in which ubuntu release wayland will be installed and used by default?
<vladimiroff> I mean, is there a plan for it?
<vladimiroff> Just curious how ready is wayland for such a step
<CMOT-Weasel> ohai
<v_v> vladimiroff: hello. what is wayland ?
<Pici> vladimiroff: Not yet. It was annonced after the last UDS, so I would expect that its discussed during the next one probably.
<CMOT-Weasel> Random question: I maxed the RAM on my laptop, it started using swap. Fair enough. I've now got >1Gb of RAM free (out of 1.5Gb) and it's still using swap.
<CMOT-Weasel> And making everything pig-slow
<CMOT-Weasel> Any suggestions?
<gnewb> I installed full HDD, now I would like to shrink the install so that I can have extra HDD space for multimedia, is GParted the way or is there a guide from Ubuntu on how this is done?
<secretary_linux> ok, so without dpkg able to run, how can I get a list of apt packages installed into my broken system from a usbstick?
<v_v> vladimiroff: ok, i googled it
<vladimiroff> Pici: so 11.10 may be?
<vladimiroff> or later?
<Pici> vladimiroff: I personally think after the next LTS, but thats just my opinion.
<Curly_Q> CMOT-Weasel check this interesting reading:  http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: dpkg needs to run from the Live environment.  It sounds like you have more than one problem.
<Curly_Q> CMOT-Weasel, if you have that much RAM why not for the sake of argument disable SWAP and see for yourself.
<vladimiroff> Pici: okay. thanks for it :)
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: ok, well maybe that part is a simple matter. it seems the ubuntu live environment should include dpkg somewhere and not depend on having a broken system around somewhere
<aeon-ltd> CMOT-Weasel: there is a setting 'swappiness' google it, that determines when to swap
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: The Live CD certainly has it.  Maybe try that.
<lojack> Hello.  Can anyone tell me how I can disable (prevent) swap partition from being accessed and mounted during the boot process?  Adding noswap as boot parameter isn't working.
<Curly_Q> CMOT-Weasel, keep in mind that if you have two RAM modules and one is faster than the other, the speed of the RAM will only be that of the slowest RAM.
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: this is the server amd64 install image... that's basically what I've got to work with. I'll poke around and see if it's there someplace...
<Curly_Q> Many people make the mistake of buying a fast secondary RAM chip when there is another really slow RAM chip on board.
<Curly_Q> Remove the slowest RAM module.
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: if I can remember the important services I need to reinstall, is there any reason I can't just reinstall the system overtop (without formatting!) without knowing every installed package?
<Curly_Q> Always put in matching RAM modules.
<Curly_Q> CMOT-Weasel, also try making the SWAP file the same size as the RAM you have. See what happens.
<dr0id> i have an old laptop, will ubuntu 10.10 work on it ? currently i am running 9.04 , it has 1gb ram, 200gb HDD and core2duo
<llutz> dr0id: it should
<Curly_Q> CMOT-Weasel, when I ran Red Hat 9 I had a separate hard drive mounted just for SWAP. It worked very fast.
<aeon-ltd> dr0id: dude thats not 'old' :)
<Guest24568> ok so i have a hard drive with ubuntu and windows xp partitions, using grub2 its loading ubuntu by default. Im adding a hard drive and installing windows 7 to it, what do i need to do to get wnidows 7 added to the bootloader on the ubuntu/xp drive?
<dr0id> aeon-ltd: well, it is 5 years old and last time i tried to upgrade to 9.10 and failed
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: You will lose most of your /etc/customization if you clobber the system.
<dr0id> so whats the best way to upgrade to 10.10 pls ?
<ScottO_> do i just update grub?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr0id> thank you
<llutz> dr0id: backup your data and do a fresh install
<secretary_linux> so, I want to reinstall ubuntu over top of a broken system without formatting or unnecessarily deleting any files. what's the best way to do this? the installer seems to not want to let me proceed to installation without partitioning first
<dr0id> ok., thanks
<dr0id> llutz: home and /var/www is all i need to back i guess :)
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: oops didn't see your last message. yes, I can back up my /etc and selectively put it back in without a problem
<_crash_> lol
<_crash_> I just crashed ubuntu
<dr0id> lol
<Curly_Q> Using a separate hard drive for SWAP reduces latency.
<ScottO_> anyone?
<llutz> dr0id: depends... i like to have /etc backed up too and a list of installed packages
<_crash_> I was listening music in Audacious and then I opened a video in Firefox and it crashed
<aeon-ltd> secretary_linux: you can't, you have to partition to make space for a fresh system. if you have a usb stick why don't you boot into a live environment rescue files you need then install ubuntu?
<_crash_> :D
<_crash_> first time this happens
<dr0id> ok
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: If you have a full backup, and if you don't mind doing an overlay, then I would do a fresh install.  Anything that broke your system libraries probably caused latent damage elsewhere.
<secretary_linux> aeon-ltd: because there is no usb stick large enough to hold user files from this system and /home is not a separate partition
<_crash_> I should be Ubuntu tester hehe
<_crash_> later
<secretary_linux> come on, there's gotta be a way to try it at least.
<Curly_Q> Secretary linux, I have a 64 gig memory stick. I use it for the kernel and you can mount a separate drive for the data files and more.
<secretary_linux> Curly_Q: good for you ;)
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: A manual `debootstrap` will keep your /home intact, but this some work.  The alternate installer will let you skip the format step, but you need to be extra cautious.
<Curly_Q> Kingston makes a good flash drive.
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: what do you mean by extra cautious?
<dee01> hi. i got 10.10 and i encrypted my /home . now i cannot connect via ssh to a server anymore. there is always a password prompt. any hints?
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: You need to cancel the install at the disk partitioning step, click back to get to the installation task menu, and then click the right post-partitioning step.  If you just mash the <enter> key, then you'll overwrite the existing system.
<ScottO_> ok so i have a hard drive with ubuntu and windows xp partitions, using grub2 its loading ubuntu by default. Im adding a hard drive and installing windows 7 to it, what do i need to do to get wnidows 7 added to the bootloader on the ubuntu/xp drive?
<gfs> hi,all.which free vpn's faster in American?
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: that seems to jump me back into the partitioner. how do I get into the alternate installer?
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: The Ubuntu alternate installer looks like the classic white-on-blue Debian installer.  It will be family if you've used Debian.
<Curly_Q> Gfx x11VPN seems to work OK. Works with SSH.
<beer_brouwer> dee01: pasword prompt is normal with ssh, except you saved your puclic key on the server you want to connect to
<ScottO_> gfs: trying to torrent?
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: I think the "alternate" installer you speak of might be the default on the server edition?
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: Yes, potentially.
<dee01> beer_brouwer: the public key is on a server. yes.
<gfs> oh,i'm going try
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: if that's the case though it's still not letting me bypass that step
<dajhorn> secretary_linux: Ubuntu publishes the regular -desktop iso, but you need the -alternate iso.
<beer_brouwer> dee01: then I'm afraid I can't help you
<dee01> beer_brouwer: tnx anyway
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<JTS000ID> I am stuck at this..can't get this regular expression right..i have a string containing line..i need to search for DVI in this line..but there are at least 4 DVIs and I need to look for a specific one..can someone guide me with this
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: no time for downloads.. I'll try rebooting in install mode, as I was in recovery mode
<ua> hello
<seyacat> hi ubuntu
<ua> need help please
<beer_brouwer> ua: then tell us your problem :P
<seyacat> in my university i have 4 access points with same essid without passwor, how can i make ubuntu choose the best
<ua> i'd like to delete lines on grub, because lot of lines
<weecol> # ..... comments
<bastidrazor> ua: uninstall older kernels. in synaptic search for "linux-image"
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: you know something I could try would be backing up /etc and /var, deleting everything except /home, and then doing this reinstall without format overtop. that would eliminate any fucked up system remnants
<Curly_Q> Seyacat, if all of the access points use the same hardware, I don't see any difference.
<Curly_Q> It all depends upon how many people at one given time are occupying the access point. You can html into the router and see who is logged in.
<Curly_Q> Type in:     http://192.168.0.1
<secretary_linux> nothing gets me going like htmling into routers
<Curly_Q> Click the link above and it will take you there.
<dr0id> i was just thinking
<dr0id> when i do apropos ruby i get many results
<seyacat> Curly_Q: ubuntu cant connect to this network
<milind> when i do tar -xvf myfolder.tgz, its spitting everything out in my current directory....its not creating a directory called myfolder..how can untar myfolder.tgz such that its automatically creates a direcotry called myfolder
<dr0id> for example ruby1.9 is one of them, then when i do man ruby1.9 i get no man page, why so ?
<llutz> dr0id: man -k ruby
<Curly_Q> Seyacat then you didn't specify your question then. Explain.
<dajhorn> milind: That behavior is by convention.  It isn't automatic.  The person that created myfolder.tgz forgot to include the myfolder/ prefix.
<dr0id> llutz: shows me ruby1.9  , but when i do man ruby1.9 i shows an error
<dr0id> cant resolve /usr/share/man/man1/ruby1.9.1.gz .....
<mnemoc> hi, where can I tweak the config network-manager passes to dnsmasq when used to share internet? according to `ps` it's using --conf-file /tmp/mbnyvvmubx.conf but that file doesn't exist :<
<dajhorn> milind:   mkdir myfolder;  tar -C myfolder -xzvf myfolder.tgz
<sipior> dr0id: does "man ruby" not work?
<milamber> milind: mkdir <directory> && tar -xvf myfolder.tgz <directory>
<llutz> milamber: -C <directory>
 * milamber llutz +1
<milind> thanks guys..but if i wanted to tar a folder, which when untarred would automatically created that folder..how would i go about doing that
<dr0id> sipior: no
<sipior> dr0id: and the error is?
<dr0id> man: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man1/ruby.1.gz: No such file or directory
<dr0id> No manual entry for ruby
<milamber> milind: tar -pczf name_of_your_archive.tar.gz /path/to/directory
<CMOT-Weasel> 15:36 #ubuntu: < Curly_Q> CMOT-Weasel, if you have that much RAM why not for  the sake of argument disable SWAP and see for  yourself.
<secretary_linux> so can anyone confirm that there is absolutely no way in the ubuntu server installer to select mountpoints without formatting partitions?
<CMOT-Weasel> Only got 1.5Gb, it regularly uses swap
<CMOT-Weasel> swap is set up correctly, it's just not moving from swap back to RAM
<CMOT-Weasel> It's a laptop with a 1.8" 4200RPM HDD so swap is pretty slow!
<sipior> dr0id: have you recently uninstalled or upgraded the ruby package? also, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<cha0s2358> ActionParsnip, you here?
<dajhorn> CMOT-Weasel:   Linux swap is somewhat aggressive.  It will pre-fill the swap even if it doesn't immediately need to.
<secretary_linux> let me ask this question another way: if all my partitions are mounted and set as "do not use" in manual partitioning, what will happen when i click "write changes to disk"? will they be formatted anyway? will that let me get out of this loop where when I go to the menu and hit the install option, I'm jumped back into partitioning?
<sacarlson> dr0id: you will see what I see with man ruby here http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/ruby/
<Stevethepirate> Hi, I have an old 10.04 box, but I'd like to just update 1 package from the latest version (bnetd). Is this possible?
<CMOT-Weasel> dajhorn: Fair play, anything I can really do about it?
<sipior> secretary_linux: they won't be formatted. but of course then there's nowhere to install to...
<secretary_linux> sipior: hmmm, but how can I select mountpoints without formatting?
<ruan> Stevethepirate: yes, if the latest version of bnetd is on 10.04(lucid)
<ruan> repos^
<dajhorn> CMOT-Weasel:   I disable swap on computers with 1GB+ of memory unless I want to hibernate the computer.
<Stevethepirate> ruan: But thats what I am saying
<sipior> secretary_linux: my recollection is that there is a separate format checkbox, but it has been a while.
<sacarlson> secretary_linux: that sounds like it should work.  as long as you provide one unused partition at install ubuntu should guess that's where you want to install it
<Stevethepirate> I presume there is an update in the 10.10 (because some clients cannot connect to my server)
<Stevethepirate> So I assume there was an update of sorts.
<dajhorn> CMOT-Weasel: Personally, for a workstation,  I prefer the oom killer over a slow swap.
<secretary_linux> sacarlson: that's not at all what i want to do though
<dajhorn> CMOT-Weasel:  You can do the same thing by changing the swappiness variables.
<ruan> Stevethepirate: is there an update in update manger?
<sacarlson> secretary_linux: you don't want to install?
<secretary_linux> sacarlson: well, maybe it is... the partitions aren't "unused" per se, I just want to reinstall over top of an existing partition. I guess the installer does see it as "unused"
<LarsTorbenk> question
<dajhorn> Stevethepirate:   Look at the 'prevu' package.
<LarsTorbenk> should use 10.04 or 10.10`
<he_> any body?
<CMOT-Weasel> dajhorn: Okay, I'll have a look, cheers :)
<LarsTorbenk> 10.10 ends support 6 months
<dajhorn> CMOT-Weasel: Welcome.
<sipior> he_: something we can help you with?
<Stevethepirate> dajhorn: will do, regards.
<sacarlson> secretary_linux: as long as that's what you write to the partition that's what ubuntu will see
<ruan> LarsTorbenk: yes but 10.10 can be upgraded
<he_> not really,first time come here
<secretary_linux> heh when I try to write changes to disk it just says no root filesystem defined, and tells me to change this in the partitioning menu. which starts the loop over as there seems to be nowhere to set the root mountpoint
<ruan> LarsTorbenk: if you plan not to upgrade, then you can use 10.04
<LarsTorbenk> yes ruan thats right
<kanja1> hey, php5-cli has a dependency on libdb4.8, but only up to 4.7 is in apt. How can I meet that dept?
<he_> many thx to u
<he_> night
<gfs> I'm going to bed. Goodnight everybody.
<milind> milamber, i did that same thing..but it did not work..its still spitting out everything in my current directory instead of myfolder
<secretary_linux> I found the trick. if you want to install to an existing partition without formatting, you have to select the filesystem type it uses currently, and then choose use current data
<moller> goodnight
<sacarlson> secretary_linux: so pick a partition to be root
<LarsTorbenk> ruan: need an newinstall
<ruan> LarsTorbenk: ?
<moller> Hello beginner to linux here
<LarsTorbenk> is 11.04 good untill now
<larious> secretary_linux: your name sound as guru, so maybe you cn help me
<LarsTorbenk> because than i will 11.04 now not more 10.10
<ruan> LarsTorbenk: im not sure
<LarsTorbenk> okay test it
<LarsTorbenk> i will test it
<ruan> LarsTorbenk: it may be unstable because it is in testing stages
<bastidrazor> kanja1: as of 10.04 libdb4.8 is in the repo's
<ruan> LarsTorbenk: not intended for normal use
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<secretary_linux> sorry larious I have too many problems of my own
<bastidrazor> !info libdb4.8 | kanja1
<ubottu> kanja1: libdb4.8 (source: db4.8): Berkeley v4.8 Database Libraries [runtime]. In component main, is required. Version 4.8.30-1 (maverick), package size 658 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<ruan> in component main, is required.
<LarsTorbenk> maybe can i ask in the round which ubuntuversion  do you  use
<ruan> LarsTorbenk: im using 10.10
<dr0id> sipior: yeh, i had recently tried to upgrade
<LarsTorbenk> ok
<claw> hallo ich habe folgendes problem : ich wollte einen 42" Plasma als monitor benutzen aber die anzeige überlappt den darstellungsbereich. wie könnte ich das anpassen?
<elFidel> claw: english
<claw> oh sry
<elFidel> !de | claw
<ubottu> claw: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zelev> Good afternoon...how can I scan a remote computer for an open port?  The port I´m looking for will be above UDP/25000 and nmap doesn´t seem to pick it up...thank youç
<claw> i want to use a 42" Plasma for Display but the picture is bigger than the area of the screen - what can i do ?
<sacarlson> secretary_linux: basicly just delete a partition you don't need with gparted and then boot live cd to  install http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287934
<BluesKaj> claw, what kind of connection ?
<claw> HDMI
<gnewb> scarlson: Is that the same as Resizing an sda part?
<claw> or better DVI -> HDMI
<BluesKaj> claw what's the res set at ?
<claw> 1920x1080px
<BluesKaj> claw mine is 1920x1080 and fits perfectly, check you tv picture format settings
<claw> 16:9
<sacarlson> gnewb: well resizing would be needed if you don't want to delete the partition but just the newly created partition from resize as undefined then install
<claw> i already checked the tv
<gnewb> scarlson: Thank you.
<moller> Guys i downloaded this file, how do i "install" it? install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<Guest40473> Is it possible to  do a --dry-run with pm-hibernate, similar to s2disk? I would like to test how much swap space is required by my usage
<syn3rgy> Two ppl can both ssh into my computer on there accounts. FINE. What I want to do is let my girlfriend use the HDTV we have to play games in her account while I am in my account working. How can this be done?
<BluesKaj> claw, I mean the tv picture setting , make sure it isn't zoomed
<sacarlson> moller: that's not the method we normally use to install in ubuntu,  there should be a deb file to install for flash.  I would just install the restricted extra package
<claw> yes just did that its a ubuntu problem
<claw> BluesKaj i have another maschiene connected and it works there
<moller> well inside sacarlson there's a .so file
<moller> i got linux first time ever yesterday, not much i understand atm
<sacarlson> moller: I don't care what's in it.  if you don't use the package system of ubuntu you will lickly break something
<moller> Alright
<nhw> hi
<syn3rgy> Anybody actually know GNU/Linux here? How can two users use the same graphics card at the same time?
<moller> hello
<joox> hi all XD
<moller> chainsaw...
<BluesKaj> claw, what model tv ..I'm connected to a 42" panasonic plasma
<sacarlson> moller: all you need to do is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  and that will install it and more
<claw> me too
<claw> TX42XXXXX
<sacarlson> moller: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nhw> what app works good for YM ?
<moller> ok sacarlson do you have any tutorials or guides to link me to learn a bit more about linux terminal commands?
<bastidrazor> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sacarlson> moller: you can use synaptic
<syn3rgy> sigh ssh tempest@shellmix.com -C2TnN -D 8080 | irssi
<BluesKaj> claw, which graphics card ?
<nishant> how do I write a C program in ubuntu
<bastidrazor> moller: also http://ubuntu-manual.org/  :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal   both these links will help
<nhw> can I change monitor refresh rate using terminal ?
<herpaderp> what's the sed command to show the first four lines of a file and the last two?
<nishant> is there a good ide like Turbo C too ?
<Fuchs> herpaderp: use tail and head for it, it is easier.
<LinuxReign> !tail
<sacarlson> nishant: nishant you will need a compiler and header so install http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=build-essential
<herpaderp> i'm not sure on the syntax for tail, all i can manage is to list the last two lines
<nishant> I have gcc installed , do I need more sacarlson
<donnib> hi, i am struggling with a NAS that i want to mount a share in my ubuntu install, i tried NFS ans CIFS and have problems with them, with NFS i can mount but i see a lock icon on all folders, with CIFS i get Permission denied when mounting, the NFS does not require password, it's a Netgear NAS if that makes a difference
<Fuchs> tail -n <number of lines>. Same for head.
<herpaderp> or rather "head -n 4 file && tail -n 2 file"?
<Fuchs> you can as well read the manual of them with  man tail  or  man head
<sacarlson> nishant: you always need more but I'm not sure what kind of software you want to write like gui?
<donnib> i hope that somebody can help me or point me in the right direction, i feel i have tried alot of things without success
<nishant> sacarlson, no learning the basic file handling etc
<compdoc> cifs is easy enough to set permissions
<moller> ill read thx
<donnib> when using sudo mount which UID is used ? the root or the user currently logged in ?
<sacarlson> nishant: I'm not sure there are so many https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch09s03.html
<nishant> right
<nishant> thanks
<joe_9> Can someone help me understand this http://codingfreak.blogspot.com/2010/01/creating-and-using-static-libraries-in.html
<moller> ok how do i install the upgrades/patches with synaptic after i marked them?
<User171> @moller click appy
<moller> unclickable
<sacarlson> nishant: if all you need is file manipulation are you sure you even need C ?  there are ruby, bash , perl, php .....
<donnib> anyone ?
<nishant> no sacarlson I am learning the basic of unix internals , only simple TC like thing is enough
<User171> then if u r doing upgrade d in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<llutz> donnib: root
<kodez> retend
<donnib> so how do i make it mount using another user ? when i try without sudo it says only root can do mount
<llutz> donnib: add "users" as option to /etc/fstab
<Pici> donnib: or use sudo -u someusername
<llutz> donnib: or "user", man mount for differences
<donnib> Pici: will try that first
<donnib> llutz: thx, will try, first i need to get mount to work manually then ill have to move to fstab
<llutz> donnib: on non-unix filesystem you also can use "mount /fs /mountpoint -o uid=1000"
<llutz> sudo mount even
<donnib> llutz: so i can do that from fstab with uid=1000 option ?
<BluesKaj> !pm | claw
<ubottu> claw: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<llutz> donnib: what filesystem and what is your final goal?
<stef> Hi, i have sensors-lm sensors-hdd and sensers applet installed, i added every hdd temp to my applet and it works fine, but when i do a reboot al the temps are gone? i can only see the cpu temps. Can someone help me please ?
<donnib> llutz: my goal is to automount an CIFS share (or NFS if that's better) from my NAS in Ubuntu
<llutz> donnib: man mount         cifs/nfs have own options
<donnib> llutz: for the moment i am trying to succeed to mount it manually using mount in ubuntu and i fail doing that
<rob1> join phyton
<eviljames> Hi folks, I'm seeing a serious issue with 10.10 on lvm root
<Luis_> hello, i'm trying to create a shared contacts list so that everyone in the worshop has access to the same info, what's the easyest way about doing this?
<eviljames> actually, it manifests in 10.04 too, but not on a FS that exists on the drive itself.  Only, it seems, on LVM.
<wmp> hello, i want to sign error 404 in ubuntu.com
<wmp> i can do it on this channel?
<eviljames> Long story short: load live cd.  apt-get install mdadm lvm2.  install onto lvm root, using the main installer.  reboot.  do updates.  die.
<victorhugo289> Hi
<eviljames> This _only_ manifests on lvm2, but is not necessarily due to apt.  Sometimes watching a flash video causes death.
<bastidrazor> wmp: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<eviljames> What ends up happening is things start to segfault, one by one, until everything segfaults.
<osinet> hi everyone... i have problem with network manager... I can't  open the network manager.. but if I try to open with shell, I have this error:
<osinet> osinet@osinetbook:~$ nm-connection-editor
<osinet> ** (nm-connection-editor:2435): WARNING **: Icon nm-device-wired missing: Error al abrir el archivo: Demasiados niveles de enlaces simbólicos
<osinet> ** (nm-connection-editor:2435): WARNING **: Failed to initialize the UI, exiting...
<FloodBot2> osinet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<victorhugo289> Guys, how safe is it to mount folders using the 'mount --bind' command?
<wmp> bastidrazor: emmm, 10.10, what you want this info?
<eviljames> victorhugo289: Provided that you actually want to bind-mount, yes.
<sacarlson> donnib: did you try anything like this mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.44.100/share /path_to/mount  as seen http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html
<llutz> victorhugo289: define "safe"    it works and is commonly used
<bastidrazor> wmp: i suppose i misunderstood your fragmented statement.
<eviljames> victorhugo289: mount --bind = take folder /a and have it also at /some/place/a
<donnib> sacarlson: yes i did and i get permission denied
<donnib> i pressume it's a problem with the UID
<sacarlson> donnib: with sudo ?
<victorhugo289> I ask this because I've noticed that the folders so mounted don't have a working trash bin, that is: the trash bin doens't work in folders mouted with bind
<donnib> scarleo: yes
<wmp> bastidrazor: look, on this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download dont work link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<osinet> hello
<victorhugo289> I mount with bind using scripts at startup.
<sacarlson> donnib: well make sure your user and uuid match or make a new one
<llutz> victorhugo289: scripts? why not /etc/fstab?
<nephlin> hello
<Luis_> hello, i'm trying to create a shared contacts list so that everyone in the worshop has access to the same info, what's the easyest way about doing this?
<donnib> sacarlson: yes but the problem is that sudo authenticates with root and if use sudo -u someusername it says only root can do mount
<victorhugo289> Fstab doesn't work with --bind, because the folder I want to mount is on a FAT32 partition that I automounts at start up too.
<eviljames> Anybody have a good place that I can go for detailed information on lvm / ubuntu combinations?  The wiki is pretty pointless, and filing a bug at this point is equally wasteful as I don't have useful debugging output.
<llutz> victorhugo289: sure it works
<osinet> (12:49:24) osinet: hi everyone... i have problem with network manager... I can't  open the network manager.. but if I try to open with shell, I have this error:
<osinet> (12:49:24) osinet: osinet@osinetbook:~$ nm-connection-editor
<osinet> (12:49:24) osinet: ** (nm-connection-editor:2435): WARNING **: Icon nm-device-wired missing: Error al abrir el archivo: Demasiados niveles de enlaces simbólicos
<osinet> (12:49:24) osinet: ** (nm-connection-editor:2435): WARNING **: Failed to initialize the UI, exiting...
<FloodBot2> osinet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> osinet: stop doing that. seriously.
<osinet> sorry
<llutz> victorhugo289: just make sure you mount your vfat 1st, then the bind
<sacarlson> donnib: look in System>administration>users & groups and check all of them for the user you want as the mount user
<eviljames> osinet: Sounds like you're missing an icon, I guess.
<victorhugo289> Startup> Mount FAT partition > --bind a folder in that partition. This doesn't seem to work, apparently.
<eviljames> osinet: I can't be bothered to toss it into google translate, though.
<bastidrazor> wmp: 10.04.1 is no longer available. they offer 10.04.2 or 10.04   http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/
<osinet> eviljames, i don't understand you
<donnib> sacarlson: nope, does not work, still get only root can do that
<victorhugo289> You see I have an important folder that I want to bind to 'Documents' but I'm afraid it might cause problems because mounting with --bind might not be safe.
<roland> is it possible to do a dualscreen computer setup using a laptop as a second monitor? The laptop is connected to a PC over ethernet and shows a virtual screen so that it would be possible to move a window from PC over to the laptop screen.
<eviljames> roland: synergy2.sourceforge.net
<eviljames> roland: This shares mouse/keyboard over a network across 2 machines.
<roland> eviljames: I'm already using this, I want to move a window too
<sacarlson> donnib: I assume you checked the admin box for the user you want to mount
<eviljames> roland: No.
<victorhugo289> I have already noticed that the trash bin doesn't work in --bind mounted folders. Also when I click on some files they seem to act kinda weird...
<eviljames> roland: err, rather, no it is not possible in the way you are thinking.
<theprototype> Does anyone here know anything about Rainbow tables and coWPAtty ??
<donnib> sacarlson: yes
<eviljames> roland: That being said, you could use ssh and X forwarding to make a window from one machine appear on another.  This can't be done on the fly (afaik).
<sacarlson> donnib: show me the line
<stef> Hi, i have sensors-lm sensors-hdd and sensers applet installed, i added every hdd temp to my applet and it works fine, but when i do a reboot al the temps are gone? i can only see the cpu temps. Can someone help me please ?
<roland> eviljames: I have used that trick too, but not really what I'm after
<sacarlson> donnib: show me the command line to mount
<donnib> sudo -u testUser mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.1.55/uTorrent /media/uTorrent
<donnib> i also tried sudo mount -t cifs -o guest,uid=1003 //192.168.1.55/uTorrent /media/uTorrent
<eviljames> roland: Yeah, those are your options, amigo.  Unless someone here has seen a way to move individual windows from one machine to another, but I have not.  FWIW, I've been using Linux for over 10 years. :/
<sacarlson> donnib: does guest exist on your samba server?
<eviljames> roland: if you do find something that does this - please PM it to me :D
<donnib> sacarlson: the NAS does not have authentication on the shares
<moller> how do i become sudo?
<moller> i dont have privileges
<llutz> moller: ask your admin
<sacarlson> donnib: ok then take the -o guest out then
<sacarlson> donnib:  sudo mount -t cifs  //192.168.1.55/uTorrent /media/uTorrent
<roland> eviljames: isn't it possible to forward entire X screen somehow?
<donnib> sacarlson: i tried that and i just tried it again, it asks for password
<wmp> bastidrazor: so, why on this page is links to 10.04.1?
<PeaceMaker> How to check ufw rules while ufw is inactive?
<donnib> sacarlson: and there is no password so i pressume it's a UID problem
<sacarlson> donnib: so enter that sudo password
<eviljames> roland: I don't follow.  You're looking to move an entire session from one server to another?
<donnib> sacarlson: i did
<osinet> some one know How can I reintall nm-connector-editor?
<donnib> sacarlson: i get mount error(13): Permission denied
<donnib> i did not think this should be that complicated......hmmm
<eviljames> roland: I thought the request was to be able to drag windows across the network?
<roland> eviljames: no, I was just fantacising of a possible way to do it.
<PeaceMaker> Please help, how to check ufw rules while ufw is inactive?
<Cody3290> Hello, everyone.
<roland> eviljames: what I meant was, we already have multiple virtual desktops, isn't there any way to forward that virtual screen to another computer??
<Cody3290> roland: have you tried using Teamviewer?
<sharkboy96> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<roland> Cody3290: no
<sharkboy96> ok
<sacarlson> donnib: see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/cifs-mount-error-13-%3D-permission-denied-cifs-sucks-463271/
<sacarlson> donnib: looks like cifs format is   mount -t cifs //<MachineName>/<SharedFolder> /mnt/Shared -o username=<DomainName>/<username>,password=<password>
<donnib> sacarlson: yes but i don't have authentication
<donnib> sacarlson: the share does not require it
<sacarlson> donnib: but you do have a domain
<osinet> how can I restore my ubuntu to last configuration?
<Cody3290> I have approx. 100GB of unallocated space that I want to add to /dev/sda1 which is my WinXP partition, but the problem is the space is in /dev/sda2, my Ubuntu partition. When trying to simply increase the space on my WinXP partition, it won't let me add any more space. How can I do so?
<donnib> sacarlson: i can go in Network on Ubuntu and i can see the NAS and i can navigate fine without credentials but i can't mount with mount
<Cody3290> I can't figure out how to move the space to my WinXP partition
<sacarlson> donnib: yes but that's not using cifs
<llutz> Cody3290: you can't without deleting sda2. space has to be continous
<PeaceMaker> osinet, try back-in-time
<donnib> sacarlson: no, it is CIFS, it says cifs
<Cody3290> So I'm stuck with having a small windows space and a gigantic ubuntu space unless I reinstall ubuntu?
<osinet> how can I do that?
<osinet> PeaceMaker
<roland> Cody3290: resize ubuntu
<roland> Cody3290: and then windows
<Cody3290> I did. The space stays in the ubuntu partition, and I can't edit the winXP space to be any larger
<sacarlson> donnib: I thought that nautilus used smbfs
<slava__> Can I ask a question?
<llutz> Cody3290: make unallocated space an own partition. win has an option to "mount" that partition to a directory of your choice
<donnib> sacarlson: i just see it says CIFS in parentheses for the share
<roland> Cody3290: is that windows in the primary partition table and ubuntu in the secondary?
<roland> Cody3290: extended*
<Cody3290> Yes, ubuntu is in the extended partition
<MarconM> slava__, ues
<MarconM> yes
<PeaceMaker> osinet, back-in-time is a "time machine" like software that lets you rewind your file system to a previous state. Google back in time, ubuntu has it in repository as well.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Cody3290,  you could always use a Gparted Live cd. and resize things also.  Bt it depends on your needs.
<Cody3290> I am on GParted LiveCD
<Cody3290> IT won't let me move the space from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda1
<sharkboy96> is there an dock like the mac and were can i get mac icons
<PeaceMaker> How to check ufw rules while ufw is inactive? anyone?
<MarconM> Cody3290, you can to use Acronis
<Cody3290> Acronis?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> there can be issues with resizeing/moveing space from a  Logical/extended onto a Primary next to it. It may take a few steps to get it done.
<Cody3290> Oh
<Cody3290> I don't mind, as long as I can get that space there
<MarconM> Cody3290, yes
<Cody3290> I don't like having 100GB i can't really use
<MarconM> Cody3290, yes , acronis is a program partition edit very easy to use
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Cody3290,  you could just turn that 100gb into a second drive for windows to use. that would be the easiest way to get some use from it.
<MarconM> Cody3290, and you can to make backup with it
<MarconM> to clone your instalation
<Cody3290> Dr_Willis_TCL: How would I do that?
<MarconM> very good
<slava__> I have integrated Wireless controller (connected with miniPCI) in my notebook. But the button, that should switch on it don't work. In windows I have to run special program to make this button work. I've written code that switch on wifi in ubuntu (that code uses /dev/ports), but I don't know how to hook this "wifi" key. What code in which package I may change to make it work properly?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Cody3290,  use gparted to partuion/format the 100gb to ntfs. windows should then see it.
<Cody3290> ah
<mix22891> it so cold
<Cody3290> So it would come up, say, in My Computer, with C:\ and then I'd have something else like Z:\ or J:\?
<Cody3290> A different letter than C:\, I meant
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Cody3290,  thats how windows dose it yes...
<Cody3290> Does it matter that it is in a different partition?
<mix22891> Cody3290!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cody3290> o.O
<mix22891> hi
<Cody3290> Yes, mix22891?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Cody3290,  if it was the same partition.. it would be the same letter.. :)
<Cody3290> err, hello...
<mix22891> sup my brow
<Cody3290> I'm not your brow. I'm not even a part of your head, let alone your body.
<Cody3290> Thank you, Dr_Willis_TCL. I just realized how stupid htat question was after I said it >.<
<Cody3290> that, rather
<mix22891> i mean broter
<Dr_Willis_TCL> :)
<Cody3290> what's a broter, mix22891?
<mix22891> brother
<Cody3290> Oh
<Cody3290> Trolling is fun ^.^
<Cody3290> Oh well, ciao everyone. THanks for the help
<Dr_Willis_TCL> someday fire up virtualbox and boot a gparted live cd and play with it and resizeing/making/moveing virtual partitions. heh
<PeaceMaker> How to check ufw rules while ufw is inactive? anyone?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> well for iptables theres 'sudo iptables --list'
<PeaceMaker> trying
<Dr_Willis_TCL> try ufw --help and see if ihas a similer option
<PeaceMaker> no luck with sudo iptables --list
<PeaceMaker> it prints out no rules, but I just added two rules.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> if ufw is disabled.. that would make sence.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> since iptables shows the actual in place rules.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> check 'ufw --help'  or theres always the ufw docs. :)
<PeaceMaker> checked community docs, no avail on the solution.
<PeaceMaker> Maybe ufw wrote the rules to a file
<PeaceMaker> man ufw didn return useful info.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Im not on a ubuntu box - so i cant even look. :) I dont use ufw however.
<usuario_> olaa
<IdleOne> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PeaceMaker> I need to turn on ufw for my server, but don't want to interrupt live connections.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> thats beyone my experience :) heh
<llutz> PeaceMaker: "strace -e open -f ufw 2>&1 | grep ^open"   and look what files it uses, maybe you find the one holding the rules
<tyreza> hello
<tyreza> there
<Jonta_> What's a good way of asking a generic question about "Different ways of using(accesing) a feature of a computer program (i.e. hotkey and button and pie-menu and direct textinput etc."?
<mix22891> helooooooooo
<Jonta_> It's a challenge to summarize it all in a thread-topic or  similar
<Jonta_> mix22891: Hi there
<c_nick> I am developing an application on iOS in Xcode. is there a way i can port it all to Ubuntu ? :)
<mix22891> Jonta! how's you
<mix22891> :)
<AbismoNegro> hi. i have problems installing the internet explorer using wine. when i try to install the ie packages the following message shows up:  43%  IE_S1.CAB!! An error ocurred when downloading. Please run IEs4Linux again. Corrupted file: ie6/EN-US/IE_S1.CAB
<Jonta_> mix22891: Good. Trying to find an answer to my question. How about you?
<mix22891> wanna go for dinner?
<IdleOne> !ot | mix22891
<c_nick> basically all i need is Xcode and the emulator and iOS SDK
<ubottu> mix22891: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jonta_> Depends on where you live
<mix22891> what is your number girl
<IdleOne> AbismoNegro: ask in #winehq for help with wine
<Dr_Willis_TCL> AbismoNegro,  sounds like a bad download file to me.  You may want to check the ies4linux homepage/thread/docs.
<MSU_Student55> Hey, I had a question about installing Ubuntu on Virtual PC for Windows 7
<Jonta_> mix22891: /msg-ed
<BluesKaj> !IE | AbismoNegro
<ubottu> AbismoNegro: For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<mix22891> msg' who?
<tyreza> $ /etc/init.d/network restart and /etc/init.d/apache reload : how to script this things ?
<BluesKaj> hehe , wrong script ubottu
<Jonta_> mix22891: You of course
<Dr_Willis_TCL> tyreza,  Huh?    Youmay want to learn to use the 'service' command also...
<MSU_Student55> I've set up the Virtual Machine to use a Virtual HD dynamically maintained by Windows
<MSU_Student55> during the installation Ubuntu requests to create a partition
<tyreza> Yes
<Dr_Willis_TCL> tyreza - clarify what you are trying to do.
<BluesKaj> AbismoNegro, why IE , you can run FF as IE on certain websites
<AbismoNegro> <BluesKaj> i know ie sucks but unfortunately the following website which is for my university just works with ie.
<MSU_Student55> I'm confused if this is actually going to attempt to repartition my actual HD, or just the virtual HD Windows created
<Dr_Willis_TCL> MSU_Student55,  it would be the virtual hard drive.
<AbismoNegro> <BluesKaj>by the way i prefer opera over all of them
<tyreza> i simply wanna know : how to /etc/init.d/networking restart and  /etc/init.d/apache reload
<Dr_Willis_TCL> MSHughes,  its gernally NOT a good idea to use a virtual machine to access a real hard drive..
<AbismoNegro> thank you guys . i'll try
<tyreza> i simply want to run that two command at same time
<tyreza> how to do ?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> tyreza,    if you restart it.. it does reload...
<MSU_Student55> Dr_Willis, if I go through the guided partition and select to use all of the space available, my PC will be fine?
<Dr_Willis_TCL>  tyreza  Oh. You want some bash basics lessons...
<BluesKaj> abis yes I like opera too, but it doesn't run too well on natty
<dryicebomb> tyreza /etc/init.d/networking restart && /etc/init.d/apache reload
<Dr_Willis_TCL> MSU_Student55,  it should be using the virtual disks... check your VM machineds docs...
<ruan> are there mouse macroing programs for ubuntu? if not, will mouse macroing programs work on wine?
<tyreza> you have to learn first the linux basics lesson Dr_Willis_TCL
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ruan,  there are some out for Linux/ubuntu. and No i havent used them
<Dr_Willis_TCL> tyreza,  time to get reading then.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> !manual | tyreza
<ubottu> tyreza: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tyreza> thanks dryicebomb that's what i m thing but how to script that one ? dryicebomb
<ruan> Dr_Willis_TCL: are there any in the repos? i've looked but nothing related to 'macro'
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ruan,  i dont use them.. ive seen them mentioned. xmacro perhaps.. i cant recall names.
<wavez> could anyone recommend a media player? Totem movie player seems pretty crappy.
<llutz> tyreza: write that line into a file, make it executable, script done
<tyreza> ok let me check
<elHannos> wavez: yep it is. I like vlc.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> wavez,  vlc, mplayer and its variants, xbmc, boxee, and proberly 4+ oters.
<elHannos> wavez: ...and mplayer of course
<ruan> is there any media player which allows buffer configuration?
<ruan> mainly size
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ruan,  vlc and mplayer have more settings then you can even imagine.
<elHannos> ruan: vlc also
<ruan> i'll check vlc
<llutz> PeaceMaker: /lib/ufw/rules[6].rules
<elHannos> ruan: mplayer also
<wavez> alright, thanks guys
<donnib> is it possible to specify uid for an NFS share ?
<ariel__> hi people! i'm not able no configure ubuntu to recognize my internal microphone (im using a dell laptop), some help please?
<PeaceMaker> llut, got it /lib/ufw/user.rules
<mix22891> ariel from israel?
<PeaceMaker> Thanks,
<sipior> donnib: no, specifying a uid won't make any sense in that case.
<donnib> sipior: what about an username ?
<PeaceMaker> llut, thanks.
<sipior> donnib: no difference.
<donnib> sipior: so when i get a access denied by server
<sipior> donnib: either the server or the client is configured badly.
<donnib> sipior: hmm....i don't have a password on the NAS so what else can it be ?
<will_> Is there a way to change the default video accelleration to XAA?
<gimpy4685> So, with Ubuntu "editions" like the server edition going awya, does that mean 11.04 will let yuou choose to install a GUI or not? Will it let you make custom LVM layouts like the server edition does?
<donnib> sipior: i do mount -t nfs 192.168.1.55:uTorrent /media/uTorrentNFS
<cry> y0
<deucep> gimpy4685: I hope so
<Pumpkin-> donnib: I think what you might want, is some kind of UID mapping. Do "man 5 exports" and search for the various "map" options ?
<sipior> donnib: is the server configured to permit access from your machine?
<gimpy4685> deucep: If not then I just built my last Ubuntu box forever last week...
<donnib> sipior: the server is not set to restrict anybody if that's what you ask
<sipior> donnib: the question is whether it *permits* anybody.
<donnib> sipior: yes it does
<sipior> donnib: you've verified that on another machine?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> gimpy4685,  i think the editions will mean the desktop/netbook editions are going away.  sicne they will be using the same interface.
<donnib> sipior: no, i can't because then ill have to do mount as well
<sipior> donnib: uh, what?
<BajK> I have /dev/sdb and I want to partition it ant format it with ext4, i.e. create a /dev/sdb1 and format it. with console
<donnib> sipior: i mean how would i try it ? i have a mac but i have not tried to do mount on that one
<elHannos> donnib: do you have access to log-files on this server?
<sipior> donnib: so when you said "yes it does"...
<donnib> elHannos: where do i find that ?
<elHannos> donnib: depends on the OS/Brand your server is running...
<donnib> sipior: it's something i believe it is, of course i cannot know for sure, i have looked thru the settings of the NAS and i can't find something that indicates that
<donnib> elHannos: ohh you mean on the NAS
<elHannos> donnib: yep
<donnib> elHannos: no, i don't i assume there is if i enable some settings or i access it thru SSH
<llutz> BajK: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/IBM7248-HOWTO/cfdisk.html    to create a partition. sudo mkfs.ext -m0 /dev/sdb1      to create filesystem
<donnib> elHannos: but i have not tried to look for it
<netcitizen> How to install this gnome theme http://danoex.deviantart.com/#/d3b5s7t
<MnCC> when 11.04 comes out, do i need to reinstall or does update manager come with a bunch of updates ?
<elHannos> donnib: sry, didn't understand your second-last sentence
<BajK> llutz: hm I need to crate a partiton table, is this possible with parted?
<donnib> elHannos: i am just saying that i don't have logs on the NFS server
<BajK> got it
<elHannos> donnib: ;) k...
<netcitizen> Can someone tell how to install this theme ? here http://danoex.deviantart.com/#/d3b5s7t am using ubuntu 10.10
<donnib> elHannos: actually that was not true, i just found this [2011/03/15 18:45:01, 2] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(319)
<donnib>   check_ntlm_password:  Authentication for user [nobody] -> [nobody] FAILED with error NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER
<donnib> sorry i should have used pastebin
<donnib> this indicates that when i mount with NFS it mounts with empty username which it's wrong
<donnib> that's why i asked if there is a way to specify an username
<LtHummus> is there anyone that can help with my lirc issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706398
<sipior> donnib: what does the documentation for the NAS say?
<ActionParsnip> donnib: use the file -> network item
<ActionParsnip> donnib: you can add a username there
<donnib> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> donnib: in nautilus, there is a file menu, in the file menu there is a network item
<ActionParsnip> donnib: you can specify username there
<donnib> ActionParsnip: not sure where that is ? in System ?
<tyreza> hi
<Dr_Willis_TCL> explore the menus. :) look for a network item. It may be in your native language.
<donnib> sipior: they don't specify how to mount the nas from ubuntu with NFS
<wtbtr> I am trying to create a usb version of the networkinstall iso image. I am using "startup disk creator". Somehow I cannot select the iso image. Any suggestions?
<tyreza> php script can be used for linux script ?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> donnib,  they state its a NFS server? Often the things have a web interface that lets you configure them.
<sipior> donnib: which NAS are you using?
<donnib> sipior: Netgear Readuynas NV+
<donnib> Readynas
<donnib> Dr_Willis_TCL: yes i know that, i am using that one
<Dr_Willis_TCL> wtbtr,  not all of those images work as a usb disk. No idea if the networkinstall iso does..   Theres always the various tools at  the pendrivelinux web site also.
<ActionParsnip> wtbtr: try unetbootin
<sipior> donnib: http://www.readynas.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5737&view=previous
<ActionParsnip> donnib: click places -> home folder
<ActionParsnip> donnib: the file browser is called nautilus
<eviljames> Is there perhaps a Ubuntu advanced channel of sorts?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> eviljames,  not that ive ever noticed.
<opalfroot> is there a bug changing permissions on ntfs drives ?
<donnib> sipior: Places -> Home folder ? on the web interface ?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> theres the ubuntu-server channel and kubuntu and a few others..
<looonger> internet explorer 9 has been released but no deb for ubuntu yet?
<sipior> donnib: one imagines so.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> opalfroot,  otehr then the fact that you cant.. :)  you select the permissions as mount options..
<eviljames> Dr_Willis_TCL: This is unfortunate.  Know anyone who knows anything about lvm/ubuntu combinations?
<micro__> Guys at you opens??? http://pic4you.ru/10376/760457/
<eviljames> Trying to get a good way to go about troubleshooting what I see as a weird issue.
<opalfroot> dr_willis, I have it mounted as read write but still nada
<Dr_Willis_TCL> eviljames,  nope. i dont use lvm, or raid. to many hassles.
<llutz> micro__: stop that spam!
<ActionParsnip> donnib: no, on your desktop
<Dr_Willis_TCL> opalfroot,  check the ownership. and uid/gid options.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> opalfroot,  and the umask option.
<opalfroot> yup both set to me
<opalfroot> unmask ?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> umask = selexcts the default  modes.
<opalfroot> ok will check
<Dr_Willis_TCL> opalfroot,  you are mounting it by hand? or letting gnome auto mount it on access?
<opalfroot> gnome auto
<Dr_Willis_TCL> opalfroot,   you may want to install/run the ntfs-config tool,. OR set it up to mount how you want in fstab.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ntfs-config tool was a little flakey last i used it.
<opalfroot> k will check out ntfs-config
<Dr_Willis_TCL> it worked.. but wouldent close. :)
<tyreza> hello
<miketomdool> hi
<tyreza> how to call a script on a script ?
<deucep> Anyone know how to setup a public samba share but have it password protected?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> tyreza,  clarify what you mean..
<opalfroot> deucap sure
<tyreza> i got a script to connect to ssh
<tyreza> i need a script
<tyreza> i need a script
<opalfroot> deucep you need to setup samba users
 * Dr_Willis_TCL waits for some actual details...
<tyreza> i need an other script to restart networks
<opalfroot> using the smbpasswd utility
<opalfroot> that allows them to log in
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ssh can run a remote command. its a feature of ssh.
<tyreza> so what i have to call my ssh connect ?
<opalfroot> then you assign them to groups etc - which follows the permissions of the file system unless otherwise stated
<Dr_Willis_TCL> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tyreza> go back and read well Dr_Willis_TCL
<tyreza> Dr_Willis_TCL: you don't listening welll
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ssh into the remote box and run whatever command you need. or check the ssh option i think its -e or -c
<tyreza> i know what is ssh ?
<llutz> ssh user@host <command>
<deucep> opalfroot: I must have something setup wrong in my SMB
<Dr_Willis_TCL> you want to  remotely restart networking on a machine you said..
<sipior> tyreza: you're not exactly making things easy for him.
<deucep> opalfroot: I added the user but I still cant login at the prompt
<Dr_Willis_TCL> you havent exactly read the docs on ssh then tyreza  - or else its not clear what youa re doing sounds exactly like a feature in ssh.
<tyreza> i said that i got a current where it is able to connect to ssh
<opalfroot> paste your config @ pastie.org
<tyreza> on an other machine
<danny66RO> hi all
<tyreza> now i need a script who able to able to connect on my remote machine using that script then restart network
<tyreza> how to do ?
<tyreza> that's why my question is : how to call a script on a script ?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> if script2 is executable, then script1 can call it as it would any other command.
<danny66RO> i need some help...i'm new to linux...ubuntu
<danny66RO> anyone?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> danny66RO,  and the problem is?
<llutz> tyreza: "exec script2"
<Dr_Willis_TCL> or /path/to/script2
<sipior> danny66RO: custom here is just to ask your question directly :-)
<tyreza> that's enough thatnks a lot
<Dr_Willis_TCL> depends on the details...
<danny66RO> well i have ubuntu10.10 and it freezez after  a couple of minutes
<llutz> Dr_Willis_TCL: i don't think we can expect details here...
<sipior> indeed, or legible sentences.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> llutz,  and ssh adds a whole addational layer of things...
<llutz> Dr_Willis_TCL: needs a little bit of reading. too high expectations
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ssh - truely the multi-tool of the age.
<danny66RO> llutz?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> It slices/dices/remote admins,...
<n4pol3on> hello
<Dr_Willis_TCL> danny66RO,  if you just let the pc set for a while.. does it freeze?
<llutz> danny66RO: ? no idea to your issue, would think thermal problems
<kheeper> danny66RO: what you need to know
<danny66RO> no...when i brows online
<PeaceMaker> llutz, if ssh is inside script1, I am afraid it still needs you to input password.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> danny66RO,  does it ONLY freeze when you are browsing?
<danny66RO> sry for my bad english
<llutz> PeaceMaker: not my problem...
<n4pol3on> y a t il un français ici?
<danny66RO> i always brows...
<Ratzinger> hello. I am sharing a folder on my linux (ubuntu 10.10) that I ftp into. Is there a way to make it not time out and become unavailable until I remind ubuntu that it's a shared folder?
<eviljames> n4pol3on: je parle un petit peut
<PeaceMaker> then, scp script2 over to server, and run script1 to call script2.
<Blue1> !fr | n4pol3on
<ubottu> n4pol3on: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> danny66RO,   that was not how you phrased the q2uestion at first.. :)  If your browser is locking up the whole pc..  that sounds liek a flash problem.
<Ratzinger> remind = prefs>shared files> toggle said folder off then on
<danny66RO> anyway to talk in privet here pls?
<morfeus> ciao a tutti
<eviljames> Blue1: I think the first 'merci' should be replaced with a "s'il-te-plait" - but the actual frenchman would have to confirm ;)
<Ratzinger> danny66RO:: message the person?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Flash problems can be VERY hard to troubleshoot. :(
<Blue1> eviljames: i have plenty of problems with english.  I went to publick skewls
<PeaceMaker> llutz, if two scripts are on the same server, you can call scripts as long as 1) the path is right, 2) the permission is right.
<eviljames> Blue1: I went to private schools in Canada, but I haven't kept my french in practice ;)
<Dr_Willis_TCL> PeaceMaker,  <tyreza>    is the one needing the scripting lesson i belive.. :)
<deucep> opalfroot: http://pastie.org/1675378
<morfeus> ma che canale e
<Blue1> Dr_Willis_TCL: i just installed ff 4.0 -- for the first time since 10.10 relased, this is a stable release for me.  (chrome/opera worked fine, but ff locked up my system)
<llutz> PeaceMaker: sure, but it wasn't me asking....
<erkan^> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Blue1,  ive not tried FF4 on anything yet. :) never had an issue with normal FF.
<PeaceMaker> lol, sry llutz
<llutz> PeaceMaker: i just answered his question how to call a script from a script.
<deucep> opalfroot: Took me a bit to get it through ssh lol
<Calinou> hi, with nautilus, how can i search including hidden files?
<thrope> im trying to run pprof from google-perftools - i've installed all the google-perftools packages I can see but it doesnt seem to be there
<Calinou> i need to remove all those .svn in a group of folders where i don't use svn anymore
<thrope> any ideas how I can get it? are the ubuntu perftools packages broken?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Calinou,  you could use find with the proper options to find/remove tehm
<Calinou> i've checked "show hidden files"
<Calinou> but this does not apply to search, the ctrl+f one
<Dr_Willis_TCL> I wonder if thers some nice gui to find...
<ZenMasta> I made a link to a script in /ect/cron.hourly but it doesn't seem to be running so I'm wondering what else I need to do.  the script works if I run it manually
<Calinou> no file found using the advanced search from ubuntu's applications too
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ZenMasta,  what does the script do.. did you use absolute paths.. is it using the right shell.
<Calinou> oh. found
<Calinou> i've found, thanks anyway, bye
<PeaceMaker> find / -name .svn | xargs rm -f
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Calinou,  find is a command line tool that can do fancy things :) like PeaceMaker  just showed.
<ZenMasta> Dr_Willis_TCL its a mysql backup
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ZenMasta,  check your paths..  make the script print out some log/info messages to say waht its doing and perhaps failing at..
<ZenMasta> Dr_Willis_TCL as I mentioned the script works if I run it manually I've never used cron before so i'm sure I'm msising something
<RobinJ> genisoimage: Uh oh, I cant find the boot catalog directory 'isolinux'!
<RobinJ> Command exited with non-zero status 255
<RobinJ>  << then you're f*cking blind!
<Wickedspawn> My wireless shuts off whenever I unplug my AC cord (Laptop btw). I checked power management, and all of that seems to be fine. I don't know what keeps making it shut off. Also, my USB ports seem to go off at the same time (USB keyboard won't respond.). When I plug the AC back in, they still don't work and I end up having to reboot.
<Calinou> PHEW
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ZenMasta,  cron  will not be using your personal alias's or PATH variable. It has its own clean 'enviroment' (i think thats the right term)
<Calinou> almost destroyed my comp
<ZenMasta> there isn't a crontab for my user, but I thought if I just put it in the cron.hourly folder it would work
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ZenMasta,  check others in there. check that its executable.  check its permissions and ownership.. (im just ticking off things to check)
<Calinou> done ZenMasta, thanks, but the next time instead of "/", say "directory"
<lojack> Does anyone know how to _completely_ prevent swap from being mounted at boot?  Adding noswap as boot parameter doesn't work.
<Calinou> i'm not so attentive, so..
<ZenMasta> Callum that wasn't directed at you.
<ZenMasta> Dr_ it's owned by root, its writable
<Dr_Willis_TCL> is it executable..
<ZenMasta> Dr_Willis_TCL its a .sh
<PeaceMaker> lojack, check /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis_TCL> ive not used cron in ages. :) im rusty withit.
<ActionParsnip> lojack: comment out the swap in fstab too
<Dr_Willis_TCL> being named. .sh does NOT make it executable.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> sudo chmod +x whatever.sh
<ZenMasta> Dr_Willis_TCL yes, I've already done that
<ActionParsnip> ZenMasta: the extension means nothing in Linux. Windows relies on the extension to tell it what the file is, Linux is smart and looks at the data
<Dr_Willis_TCL> make a simple example to try the same thing, have it print a single line to a log.. see if that one works  as a test perhaps.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> or comap[re it to other cron hourely scripts and hope to find a differance.
<ZenMasta> do I have to have a crontab though or is having a link in cron.daily sufficient?
<Huck_> pulling a wave file from an audio disc results in a larger file than ripping the same wave file using audio juicer, does juicer compress a wave file ?
<llutz> ZenMasta: a .sh file won't work in /etc/cron.hourly
<Gryphon4200> I'm attempting to write a script to test ASCII colors for my terminal. I'm in xterm and ksh. Does anyone have any advise?
<ActionParsnip> ZenMasta: export EDITOR=nano; crontab -e      or you can use gnome-schedule if you prefer GUI. To crom as root use: export editor=nano; sudo crontab -e   or: gksudo gnome-schedule
<gnewb> Can and how do I 'shrink' , resize an sda partition , I am 10.04, and I really do not need the full drive with one install, I would prefer to re-size it so that I can store documents and multimedia files and backups.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Gryphon4200,  the advanced bash scripting guide has a example i recall that prints out a rainbow test pattern of colors.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Gryphon4200,  but NO idea on how ksh does it..
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: In maverick how do i give Nautilus a url to open like i used to in older versions? like when i was able to tell it to go to smb:/somewhere
<Gryphon4200> Thanks... I'll take a look at that...
<trism> Jimmymaniac: ctrl+L
<Dr_Willis_TCL> smb://location still works
<Jimmymaniac> trism: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis_TCL> They really need to inprove that url/pathbar/thang.. :)
<Dr_Willis_TCL> I got mine set to always show.  guess im just old-skool.
<ActionParsnip> Jimmymaniac: press ALT+F2 and type the smb:// stuff and it will work
<ZenMasta> ActionParsnip no crontab for root - using an empty one... so do I still have to make this kind of entry in the crontab 01 04 1 1 1 /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand  I thought that was the whole point of putting it i the cron.whateverfolder
<ActionParsnip> Gryphon4200: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-tip-prompt/colortable.gif
<Wickedspawn> My wireless shuts off whenever I unplug my AC cord (Laptop btw). I checked power management, and all of that seems to be fine. I don't know what keeps making it shut off. Also, my USB ports seem to go off at the same time (USB keyboard won't respond.). When I plug the AC back in, they still don't work and I end up having to reboot. Can anyone help?
<llutz> ZenMasta: rename your link/script, the name must not contain a "." dot (man run-parts)
<ActionParsnip> ZenMasta: command will add it where necessary
<PeaceMaker> Wickedspawn, more like a hardware problem.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> or really weird apci/bios power saveing..
<Wickedspawn> PeaceMaker: i would have said that too.. but it didn't happen on 10.04, 9.10, or 9.04. (Currently on 10.10)
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Wickedspawn,  as a test. try a older live cd. see if works/dont work.
<gnewb> Wickedspawn: Yes, what Action+Parsnip stated, I am thinking it may be a power saving program or setup causing it.
<PeaceMaker> Wickedspawn, humm, do as Dr Willis said.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> also test 11.04.  if you could prove it only has issues with 10.10  that would help the bug reports
<PeaceMaker> I haven't seen this on all computers I used (> a dozen)
<genii-around> Wickedspawn: You can always try to turn off the autosuspend manually for a device. Like if /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/1-3/power/autosuspend  for instance belonged to your wifi, you could: echo "0" | sudo tee -a /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/1-3/power/autosuspend
<ZenMasta> I renamed my script to remove the extension and relinked it in /etc/cron.hourly I guess I'll find out if it works in 30 minutes
<frojnd> Does anyone know what option do I have to enable in ccsm in order to drag my windows?
<manue> k ase pintamonaa
<genii-around> Wickedspawn: lsusb should tell you which you need to use
<gnewb> Wickedspawn: Dr_Willis could also be correct.
<[4-tea-2]> Does anyone have an idea how "os-prober" finds Win7 partitions? I need to "hide" an old Win installation without removing its partition.
<manue> ola
<manue> ola
<manue> ola
<FloodBot2> manue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: there may be an option to ignore a partition
<gnewb> !es | manue
<ubottu> manue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> [4-tea-2],  one trick could be to copy the 'stanzas' that update-grub generates from the grub.cfg into the 40_custome file, and then  disable os-prober. and edit 40_custome to not show what you dont want shown.
<Wickedspawn> ill try them.. I will save the version hopping as a last resort.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> Os-prober here just finds the same windows partitions.. so i dont even  need it much :)
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: os-prober does not give any help and has no man page and nothing in /usr/share/doc.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> but i dont add/remove new OS's that much.
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis_TCL: that's a great workaround, but since I don't use the old windows anymore, I don't mind "disabling" it. I just don't want to lose access to the data on the partition.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> [4-tea-2],  i do think the grub2 forum thread. has some info on changeing that behaivor also.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> [4-tea-2],  you can still mount it.. grub just wont make an entry for it.
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis_TCL: yeah, I understand, that's why I said it's a great workaround. I'm interested for the proper solution, though, if only out of academic interest. ;)
<PeaceMaker> Wickedspawn, have you tried turning power saving off?
<Dr_Willis_TCL> os-prober can get very annoying at times when it finds 5+ differnt OS's you happen to have on your portable flashdrive+usb hard drive, and so on,.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> [4-tea-2],  the other fix's ive sene would be editing the os-prober script with some if/then/ type of  exceptions
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis_TCL: if I knew how os-prober identifies a OS, I could just remove that bit of information for the old Win.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> i wasthinking its just a rather complex bash script.. check it out.
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis_TCL: ah, os-prober is just a script stanza? Then I'll find out. UTSL.
<manue> hello
<PeaceMaker> It could be the wirless and its driver too. http://forums.techguy.org/networking/828207-wireless-internet-connection-lost-only.html
<Wickedspawn> PeaceMaker: it is off... I just have it set to dim the screen and to blank it after idling.
<jabba> hello, i am searching a detailed and _up-to-date_ how to on configuring vncserver to display gdm on login. Everything one can find on google is not appliable to ubuntu >=10.04
<PeaceMaker> Wickedspawn, anyway, you are not alone, see link above.
<skullboy> someone explain this line "timings 12714 128 32 16 4 128 4"
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis_TCL: the magicke is happening in an ELF binary.
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis_TCL: "apt-get source os-prober" will be my friend.
<mk> whenever I plug in a new landline, I have to type sudo dhclient eth0 to get access. how do I make ubuntu set this up automatically
<Dr_Willis_TCL> skullboy,  you are refering to xorg.conf modelines ?
<user730> Hi everyone, somebody can to tell me,  into the squid, what is difference between url_regex and dstdom_regex?
<skullboy> <Dr_Willis_TCL> not quite fbset.modes.
 * Dr_Willis_TCL runs and hides from framebuffers.. such a good idea.. so.. badly  done.. :()
<Delocated> mk --allow-hotplug and auto IFACE#
<skullboy> <Dr_Willis_TCL> not quite fbset.modes.
<Dr_Willis_TCL> well good luck. Its bed time for the Dr.
<user730> Hi everyone, somebody can to tell me,  into the squid, what is difference between url_regex and dstdom_regex?
<Guest95219> Install or not install: that is the question.
<basselito> Hello, got an issue with UFW, says "ERROR: Problem running ufw-init" when I did "ufw enable" but it seems to have changed status to active anyway... anyone knows whats up with that??? Is there a better verbose-mode to use? (not according to help)
<wildc4rd> evenin
<Guest95219> evening.
<basselito> Guest95219: Thats deep! ;-)
<mk> Delocated: where do I put those?
<wsksim> asa
<Delocated>  read up: man interfaces
<Delocated> allow-hotplug requires you to run dhcpc manually
<Delocated> auto IFACE# does not
<mk> Delocated: found it, /etc/network/interfaces I think. I've got auto lo\niface lo inet loopback in there atm
<mk> will r/lo/eth0 fix this?
<Delocated> what is your device name?
<wsksim> Asa
<Delocated> eth0
<mk> dhclient eth0 works, so I'm guessing eth0
<bassam> pls help i got a problem
<Delocated> sudo echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<basselito> bassam: Just blurt it out here and we'll see if anyone can help you! :)
<bassam> ok i'm trying to download this file
<bassam> wget http://www.isecur1ty.org/download/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6.tar.gz
<bassam> but when i download it shows this message
<bassam> --2011-03-16 02:43:55--  http://www.isecur1ty.org/download/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6.tar.gz
<bassam> Resolving www.isecur1ty.org... 74.53.226.138
<bassam> Connecting to www.isecur1ty.org|74.53.226.138|:80... connected.
<bassam> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<bassam> 2011-03-16 02:44:00 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<FloodBot2> bassam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mk> strange, that gives me bash: /etc/network/interfaces: Permission denied
<as> głópie pytanie co to za kanał ??
<jiltdil>   echo "my password" |  make passwd --clearfrom = - --crypt -md5 | awk '{print $2}'       this is to make md5 password via termainl but something is going wron tell me where is the error in it
<ChogyDan> bassam: the url is bad
<jiltdil>   echo "my password" |  make passwd --clearfrom = - --crypt -md5 | awk '{print $2}'       this is to make md5 password via termainl but something is going wron tell me where is the error in it
<FloodBot2> jiltdil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Delocated> mk, then become root , then add it
<bassam> but i checked with the owner
<Delocated> mk there are some files you can not write to as root
<bassam> it is workable
<mk> Delocated: doesn't sudo root me?
<basselito> bassam: 404-messages is standard web-messages for file not found... are you sure you got the address right?
<jiltdil>   echo "my password" |  make passwd --clearfrom = - --crypt -md5 | awk '{print $2}'       this is to make md5 password via termainl but something is going wrong tell me where is the error in it
<bassam> yes can i give you the address and you check it? i mean the website i will copy it in ubuntu copy and paste web page
<bassam> is it ok?
<ruan> bassam: i got a 404 on the link
<basselito> bassam: tried surfing to that link in my browser... gives me a 404 file not found...
<mk> jiltdil: don't paste your question. wait a few mins. if nobody responds, rephrase it
<bassam> ok here's the instructions of download and installing the file
<bassam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580714/
<bassam> pls check it
<Delocated>  jiltdil why so much overhead?
<ryuguns1> Hi
<ryuguns1> NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Delocated> <REMOVED>:~# echo mypass | mkpasswd -m md5 -s
<Delocated> $1$K8MKznwI$RDz1qjTtGES3mRw0tF/QL0
<ryuguns1> What's a good firstperson shooter for ubuntu?
<Incarus6> !help | ryuguns1
<ubottu> ryuguns1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Delocated> bassam, the file does not exist on that server. give it up
<allan_> hello everyone
<kdog> I lost my logout/shutdown/reboot icon next to the clock. How do I get it back?
<ChogyDan> bassam: http://wi-feye.za1d.com   try getting it from there
<Delocated> do a google search for the file name , and download it from there
<ryuguns1> hi
<ryuguns1> Okay, sorry about that...
<ryuguns1> I need a good first person shooter, anyone know one?
<jiltdil> Delocated:thanx
<rww> bassam: FloodBot is not sentient. Please ask questions in #ubuntu instead of PM.
<basselito> bassam: haha good ol'aircrack... the software isn't around on that server anymore... maybe you can find it somewhere else on the internet.
<DystaN> how can I change permission to copy things into created folder in the SYSTEM FILE ???? Ubuntu 10.10 ,
<ryuguns1> I'm tired of rebooting just to play sudden attack
<ruan> DystaN: sudo cp [file] [destination]
<Incarus6> ryuguns1, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531112 and http://www.ubuntugamer.com/2010/11/five-awesome-native-ubuntu-first-person-shooters-you-may-not-know-about/ btw, you can use wine
<donnib> how does one figure out why a custom init.script does not stat at boot but works when i do sudo ./myscript start
<Delocated> aircrack-ng ? check the repositories
<ohzie> ryuguns1: half life 2
<ruan> DystaN: or gksudo nautilus
<bassam> ok let me try
<mk> Delocated: I changed interfaces to contain only auto eth0. hopefully that fixes things. thanks
<allan_> Trying to setup dual monitors with an ati radeon 5700 anyone mind giving me a hand? Much appreciated.
<Delocated> mk no!
<Delocated> keep what was there
<ryuguns1> Okay, thank you Incarus and ohzie.
<bassam> ok i downloaded the software
<Delocated> mk you need lo
<bassam> from the website directly without using wget command
<bassam> but how do i install it now?
<mk> oh, ok. what's lo?
<bassam> i extracted the file
<ruan> bassam: follow the rest of the instructions?
<bassam> but I dunno how to install it
<Delocated> mk just add in the auto eth0
<Delocated> localhost
<ktwo> hi, i need to copy all files (including hidden ) from one directory to another ( i mean.. really everything) , what command ? is cp -r /newdir enough?
<ruan> bassam: downloading was one step
<jrib> bassam: please keep your questions and responses on a single line.  What exactly do you want to install?
<bassam> ok
<maedox_> donnib: look if it left any traces in /var/log/. Add debug statements in it. Or you could paste it here for us to see. There might be some PATH issues.
<ohzie> ryuguns1: Just remember, if you play HL2 force it to DX7. DX9 works but DX7 plays a lot smoother and you're less likely to have hardware problems if you're not running a good system.
<mk> Delocated: ah. ok, thanks. >> appends, > overwrites?
<ryuguns1> I don't even know what that is.
<ryuguns1> lol
<bassam> I want to install this software wi-feye and i downloaded it from its main website and I extracted it but I dunno how to install it
<ruan> bassam: does it come with an executable?
<ruan> bassam: eg. .sh
<donnib> maedox_: in which log in var/log should i look in ?
<bassam> yes there is one .sh file
<ruan> bassam: or does it come with instructions
<Seppman> good evening,  how to get size of directory on ftp server?
<bassam> It comes with instructions as well I followed the instructions but seems nothing happens
<maedox_> donnib: boot, messages, syslog at least I guess.
<donnib> maedox_: when i do sudo ./daemon-deluge status is says Started so i guess it is started
<ActionParsnip> donnib: i wouldn't run deluge with sudo dude
<maedox_> donnib: I guess so
<donnib> maedox_: maybe the problem is that it gets started to early, the service, needs network connection
<DNS777> hey :) some1 knows how to kill a process which doesnt have a PID in hardy? :x
<donnib> ActionParsnip: well i know but this is just for test
<mhansen> nick arameus
<maedox_> donnib: could be, how do you start it?
<bassam> can I speak to one of you guys on private?
<syn3rgy> I want to Multiseat X with Maverik 10.10 using Gnome (not KDE) is this possible yet?
<ruan> DNS777: how could it not have a PID?
<bassam> pls
<donnib> maedox_: i did this sudo update-rc.d myscript defaults 98 02
<gabriel_> hey all, is there a way to delete the main panel ? ubuntu 10.10
<DNS777> ruan seems to be a mess up after compile while runnin an app
<donnib> maedox_: is there a way to see the order of the services started ?`
<ruan> gabriel_: you could remove it by right clicking it, but are you sure you want to do that?
<Incarus6> syn3rgy, separated x screens?
<maedox_> donnib: i.e: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/
<ruan> gabriel_: right click > delete
<bassam> My problem still not solved.
<Seppman> there must be a way to achieve this, istn't there one?
<syn3rgy> Incarus6 in a way. Means that many users can use the same computer and see their own accounts.
<ruan> bassam: if you execute the .sh file with a terminal [cd to directory, ./foo.sh] does it work?
<bassam> ruan : how can i execute it?
<maedox_> donnib: you could look into using upstart instead of init.d scripts. it's supposed to be more flexible with regards to dependencies
<donnib> maedox_: if i want to make sure it is at the end how do i do that ?
<ruan> bassam: cd to the directory with a terminal first
<donnib> maedox_: oh, don't know much about it, i just found this script on the net and i added it
<bassam> ruan: so i open the terminal and type what?
<gabriel_> ruan, yes, but it's the last panel , and I don't get that option highlighted
<maedox_> donnib: put it in /etc/rc.local or /etc/crontab with a line like: @reboot user command
<Delocated> bassam, you need to read the instructons for it
<Delocated> it does work
<Incarus6> syn3rgy, it is similiar. when you use one computer you have to possibility to start several x servers (e.g. dualscreen)
<syn3rgy> Incarus6 This is the power of Ubuntu 10.10 using multiseat www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlPhVsFgYe0&feature=related
<ruan> gabriel_: hmmm... make it transparent?
<donnib> maedox_: so i should copy the script to /etc/rc.local and try reboot to see if that works ? don't i have to remove it from where it is now ?
<gabriel_> ruan, yes I did
<bassam> I dunno how to execute the file in terminal
<Delocated> Does anyone know of a distributed type set up when I could run a command across multipal servers and have it catch when one of the servers exits the command?
<ruan> bassam: where is the file?
<Seppman> no one here has a script for this? pls hlp me
<syn3rgy> Incarus6 Thing that this does not seem to work in the Gnome vertion of Ubuntu. If you look at the video you can see it is using KDE
<bullgard> When booting my Maverick computer I obtain on virtual console-1 data  roughly equivalent to the output of '~$ landscape-sysinfo'.  It requests: "Graph this data ana manage this system at http://landscape.canonical.com/ ." Does following this invitation require a fee?
<format120> whats a good program to run an E-mail server?
<Seppman> format120: postfix
<syn3rgy> Incarus6 GDM REALLY sucks
<bullgard> s/ana/and/
<format120> thanks
<Incarus6> syn3rgy, you can use gnome + kdm i think. i found that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Delocated> format120, postfix,sasl,tls,mysql, and some spam filter
<format120> thanks Delocated
<Seppman> Delocated: why mysql?
<bassam> /home/bassam/downloads/wi-feye-v0.5.6/bin
<ruan> bassam: ok, type cd /home/bassam/downloads/wi-feye-v0.5.6/bin
<bassam> so what to do nexT?
<ruan> bassam: in a terminal
<bassam> ok
<bassam> wait
<syn3rgy> Incarus6 OK Ill take a look if I can somehow intergrade the code from KDE with GDM and ConsoleKit
<ruan> bassam: then type ./file.sh
<Seppman> anyway, does someone think i'd get better support in fedora oder debian?
<Delocated> Seppman, smtp auth sasl
<ruan> bassam: file being the name of the file with .sh extention
<maedox_> donnib: /etc/rc.local is a file. You add the script path before exit in there. `update-rc.d -f deluge-daemon remove` first
<Incarus6> syn3rgy, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" should give you a dialog to choose between kdm and gdm (when kdm is installed)
<ruan> extension
<Delocated> Depends on how many users you plan on holding
<Seppman> Delocated: ok, thats an argument
<Delocated> Seppman, this is true, you could just leave it at pam
<format120> Delocated, so smtp authentification, and sasl are in msql? or you need msql to run them?
<Delocated> format, stick with the basics, postfix
<syn3rgy> Incarus6  Ill take a look at that. Thx
<Delocated> and later you can add in sasl, tls, and whatever else you want
<bassam> ok it shows this messages 'bash: cd: /home/bassam/downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin/evilgrade.sh: No such file or directory
<bassam> '
<Seppman> seems no one can help me. all i wanna do is to get directory size inb FTP. ho to achieve that?
<ruan> bassam: you can't start the file with cd
<Incarus6> syn3rgy: one thing: video looks like, looks more like dual screen them multiseat
<Incarus6> *fake, not like
<ruan> bassam: you have to cd to the folder, then ./evilgrade.sh
<bassam> ok
<Screw> hi all!
<bassam> can you type me it?
<hiexpo> what command would i use to paste whats in the terminal to pastebinit
<ruan> bassam: cd /home/bassam/downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin/
<llutz> !pastebinit | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nomadiks> hey whats up guys
<Incarus6> hiexpo, ctrl+c & ctrl+v ;)
<bassam> it shows the same message
<bassam> bash: cd: /home/bassam/downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin/: No such file or directory
<donnib> maedox_: i messed up the rc.local since i thought that it was a folder so i replaced it with my script, is there something important in it ? :)
<Delocated> Seppman, size?
<maedox_> donnib: hehe, no, by default it's basically empty.
<Seppman> Delocated: size ./ doesnt work
<donnib> maedox_: phew...... :) ok, i need to look up on the net the syntax to how to add the script in it
<maedox_> donnib: http://pastebin.com/BwE6SGZf
<maedox_> that's the default in 10.10
<ruan> bassam: then type cd dow[tab] enter, cd Wi[tab] enter, bi[tab] enter
<maedox_> donnib: just add the full path to the script/binary you want executed
<ruan> cd bi[tab] enter*
<hiexpo> Incarus6, what you mean ctrl + c & ctrl + v
<Seppman> Delocated: 550 .: not a plain file.
<GPatterson55> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Windows 7 Virtual PC, and the installation stalled at retrieving packages
<nomadiks> any clue why I can only download around 2Mb when i'm usually connecting at 24 or so with windows, or older versions of ubuntu?
<Incarus6> hiexpo, copy + paste, nevermind.
<TechniCore> Erm. whenever I try to install anything with apt-get i get some odd error.
<TechniCore> Here's the pastebin.
<TechniCore> http://pastebin.com/PeTkx84g
<ruan> bassam: in short, cd to every folder up to the last one
<nomadiks> currently running 10.10, and connecting wirelessly.
<ruan> bassam: using tab as autocomplete
<GPatterson55> I was forced to turn the Virtual PC off, is Ubuntu attempting to download packages from the internet?
<donnib> maedox_: ./etc/daemon-deluge is ok ?
<ruan> GPatterson55: did you look at Details?
<Seppman> Delocated: seems i'd need some script which puts size on every file and then adds it to a sum
<bassam> ok
<bassam> thank you
<maedox_> donnib: drop the dot
<Delocated> dir showsize
<GPatterson55> @ruan, I'm using the alternate installation, and I'm kind of new to this, I didn't see any details
<donnib> oki
<GPatterson55> Just a text install with a progress bar
<maedox_> donnib: and why is the executable in /etc/? that's unorthodox :)
<TechniCore> Whenever I attempt to install/uninstall anything at all i get this. http://pastebin.com/PeTkx84g
<ruan> GPatterson55: oh, alternate
<bassam> ok ok
<bassam> pls
<bassam> i did it correctly
<donnib> maedox_: i know, it's just to get it working then i can move it
<ruan> GPatterson55: are you able to monitor bandwidth?
<hiexpo> what i am tryingto figure out is if i want to paste the output of the terminal to pastbinit
<Screw> I have a question: If I use encrypted home and want to reinstall Ubuntu then how can I mount the earlyer encrypted home partition?
<TechniCore> ?
<ruan> bassam: ok, is it working?
<Incarus6> TechniCore, pls paste "ERROR: Build failed. Please review the build log at /tmp/alsa-driver-linuxant.6308.log"
<llutz> hiexpo: see what ubottu told you
<GPatterson55> No, not at the moment. The install asked to set up a network connection but I told it to skip that. I didn't think it would need to download anything to install
<Seppman> Delocated: that does nothing, just says "Transfer complete"
<llutz> hiexpo:  .... Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TechniCore> Incarus6: The log file is one line long, it says this:
<TechniCore> make: *** No rule to make target `mrextraproper'.  Stop.
<ruan> GPatterson55: it generally doesn't have to
<Incarus6> TechniCore, and thats the issue ;)
<GPatterson55> @ruan, Would there be another reason why it would just hang at "Retrieving Packages"?
<ruan> GPatterson55: i dont know
<hiexpo> llutz, got it thanks
<TechniCore> Incarus6: What do I do to fix it? I'm relatively new to this.
<ruan> GPatterson55: is it possible to cut off internet access from the vm manager?
<GPatterson55> @ruan, yeah, I should just try again with no network access? then add it back after install?
<ruan> GPatterson55: yeah that should work
<joris_> I want to load/require/include a file which is in the same directory as the script but I always get an error
<joris_> "no such file to load -- stringutil.rb (LoadError)
<joris_> 	from postprocessb.rb:2"
<Seppman> Delocated: this is an every day problem, i can't belive that there's no solution
<GPatterson55> @ruan, THANKS!!! I'll give it a try
<TechniCore> Incarus6, what do you mean?
<Incarus6> TechniCore, i never heard something about "mrextraproper" (no results in google), looks like a typo or something. can you paste the original argument which caused that issue (and some lines around)?
<Delocated> you can always just do ls -s DIR
<Delocated> and have it output it to DIRNAME
<Delocated> the read that
<Delocated> Depends on what it is you want to do
<bassam> ruan : i need your help
<Seppman> Delocated: for example there's a big fileserver and i simply want to know how much stuff is in /pub/somedirectory
<ruan> bassam: what is the problem now?
<btse> du -hs <directory>
<TechniCore> Incarus6: If this is what you mean, http://pastebin.com/KU6zhQKC
<bassam> ok i went to terminal and typed cd /home/bassam/Downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin
<madsj> pm-hibernate refuses to work after an upgrade to 10.10; what's the solution?
<ruan> bassam: and?
<bassam> and it showed me this message ~/Downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin$
<Incarus6> TechniCore, no i meant the file containing that "mrextraproper" command
<Seppman> Delocated: of course i could do 'ls -s', but that gives me the size of every file and i am not as good as shell to parse thise list to make cumulative size
<TechniCore> Incarus6: The log file is empty except for that one line.
<bassam> ruan: ok here you go
<bassam> bassam@bassam-XPS-L501X:~$ cd /home/bassam/Downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin
<btse> Seppman, try du -hs <directory>
<bassam> bassam@bassam-XPS-L501X:~/Downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin$
<ruan> bassam: ok, type ./evilgrade.sh
<bassam> ok wait
<bullgard> madsj: No easy solution. May be you will find a solution in Launchpad with reference to your computer type. --  Otherwise analyze /var/log/kern.log.
<Seppman> btse: that doesnt work over FTP
<ruan> bassam: or whatever the file's name is
<Incarus6> TechniCore, give me a second
<jrib> Seppman: so pass the directory to ls (see -d)
<jrib> Seppman: (or du -sh)
<bassam> it shows this now
<bassam> bassam@bassam-XPS-L501X:~$ cd /home/bassam/Downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin
<bassam> bassam@bassam-XPS-L501X:~/Downloads/Wi-fEye-v0.5.6/bin$ ./evilgrade.sh
<bassam> bash: ./evilgrade.sh: /usr/bin/expect: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> bassam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard> When booting my Maverick computer I obtain on virtual console-1 data  roughly equivalent to the output of '~$ landscape-sysinfo'.  It requests: "Graph this data ana manage this system at http://landscape.canonical.com/ ." Does following this invitation require a fee?
<Seppman> jrib: what do you mean by "pass it to ls" (sorry,, my english is not that good)
<jrib> Seppman: ls -sd /some/path
<bassam> ruan: it showed me this message after i typed the file's name
<bullgard> s/ana/and/
<Adam_x> Hi yall.
<ruan> bassam: hmm, i cant really help there. it looks like the script's problem
<bassam> ok thank you
<ruan> bassam: unless it came with instructions
<bassam> sorry for disturb you did a lot
<bassam> it came with instructions
<madsj> bullgard: it says pnp unregistered; could this be a good hint of something?
<bassam> can i show you the instructions?
<ruan> well, you need to follow the instructions
<jrib> Seppman: if you're using ftp, « man ftp » claims to have a "size" command too.  Does that work as you expect on directories?
<bassam> ruan: can i show you the instruction with a paste link?
<ruan> bassam: ok
<skullboy> how do i setup frame buffer
<Seppman> jrib: as a said that DOES NOT work on directories
<donnib> maedox_: hmm does not work also i still see the daemon when i run ls -l /etc/rc2.d/c
<Incarus6> TechniCore, you are mixing up  different repos, didnt u? there is no packages called "alsa-driver-linuxant", and i can install git-core from the original repos easily
<jrib> Seppman: ok, note I only read the line before my reply.  I have no idea what you said before that :)
<darkkilla> hi... I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 (installed long time ago 9.04 and kept upgrading), I'm using LUKS on my disks (except for /boot) and also have a crypted Swap (with random key upon each boot). The thing is: My Kernel is incredibly aggressive when it comes to killing processes... it's really a pain in the ***, because it ("preferred targets") frequently kills Opera and Pidgin
<bullgard> madsj: Is the output of pm-hibernate: "pnp unregistered"?
<Seppman> jrib: the problem is that i want to get the size of a directory via ftp :-)
<jrib> Seppman: does ls -sd directory not work?
<donnib> maedox_: i created a new rc.local directly with sudo nano rc.local but maybe i need to set some permissions on it
<bassam> ruan: ok here's the instructions http://paste.ubuntu.com/580741/
<donnib> before it works
<maedox_> donnib: yes, it has to be +x
<llutz> donnib: root:root 755
<TechniCore> Incarus6: I installed that to make my modem work, and from then on i couldn't install nor uninstall that. Yes I had to add a repo, I don't remember which one.
<maedox_> donnib: what he said
<Seppman> jrib: it tries to write it to an file on the ftp server (which fails)
<maedox_> beat me to it :P
<donnib> sudo chmod +x rc.local ?
<Delocated> Seppman, Im not sure there is an easy way in ftp. I can do it in perl
<jrib> Seppman: what do you mean?
<Incarus6> TechniCore, try "sudo aptitude reinstall git-core"
<ruan> bassam: the instructions include editing Wi-fEye.py
<unifide567865> hi
<ruan> bassam: edit it and add the paths to those other tools that it needs
<TechniCore> Incarus6: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<TechniCore> do you mean apt-get?
<Seppman> jrib:  ls -sd /pub ftp: Can't access `/pub': Permission denied
<bassam> ruan: but the problem is i'm not even able to extract it, I couldn't extract it
<Seppman> Delocated: there is no way, seems so. :-(
<ruan> bassam: why?
<invitad_> hi there
<ruan> bassam: you seemed to have created a folder
<invitad_> hi there
<TechniCore> Incarus6: there is no command called aptitude and no apt-get operation reinstall
<Incarus6> TechniCore, aptitude can fix some things that apt-get can't, i recommend you to install aptitude
<ruan> yeah sudo apt-get install aptitude
<madsj> bullgard: I haven't noted it down, but I think so
<brontosaurusrex> Seppman, checked yafc?
<donnib> maedox_: i give up, still won't work :(
<MiszczJan> okej
<darkkilla> I srsly don't know why my kernel is so aggressive... when I now start opera I can almost bet, that I can at best open one new tab and then the kernel will kill it and when I come home from work, Pidgin often got killed in the middle of the day... or when I get up in the morning... yep, Pidgin is killed...
<qknight> hey. i have deleted /etc/ssh/* and then: dpkg --purge ssh; afterwards apt-get install ssh but the directory /etc/ssh is still empty. any idea how i could fix that (it is a debian system but i guess it is very similar to ubuntu)
<MiszczJan> i think that ubuntu is crap
<maedox_> donnib: odd. is there no installation notes?
<MiszczJan> archlinux is better
<maedox_> donnib: where did you get it and what is its purpose?
<MiszczJan> what U think ?:)
<Seppman> brontosaurusrex: didn't know that, doc says this would work. Thank you
<TechniCore> Incarus6: same alsa-driver-linuxant error
<TechniCore> when installing aptitude
<donnib> maedox_: it's a deluge daemon script
<donnib> maedox_: i got it from a forum thread, someone did it
<bullgard> madsj: Next time you better note down the exact error message. Without an exact error message you are often lost. --  Can you find the error message in /var/log/pm-powersave.log.1?
<ruan> !best | MiszczJan
<ubottu> MiszczJan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maedox_> donnib: link?
<jrib> qknight: openssh-server
<donnib> maedox_: what i am trying to achieve is simple to describe, i am trying to start the deluge daemon at boot
<donnib> maedox_: 2 sec
<donnib> maedox_: http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=32153
<maedox_> donnib: I know, I'm just trying to figure out if there might be some dependencies in the script that isn't satisfied on boot. e.g. without your user env.
<Incarus6> TechniCore, ah, simple! thats the problem. do you really need "alsa-driver-linuxant"? i think not. try "sudo dpkg -r --force-all alsa-driver-linuxant"
<Incarus6> TechniCore, "alsa-driver-linuxant" is causing a dependency hell
<TechniCore> Incarus6: Of course, I get the same error while uninstalling it, :(.
<ruan> my panels just froze, how do i restart them?
<Incarus6> TechniCore, also with --force-all? pls paste exact result
<qknight> jrib: thanks that worked but dpkg broke with error 1 as it could not find /etc/ssh (i removed it) one the dpkg --purge step which keeps me wondering
<darkkilla> does nobody have a clue what might cause all this problems? I srsly think about installing a Vanilla/Mainline-Kernel...
<donnib> maedox_: sent u a link
<donnib> maedox_: with the script
<qknight> jrib: no it was apt-get install openssh-server which broke
<maedox_> donnib: seems simple enough. not sure why it won't work. Did you try putting it in /etc/crontab too?
<coz_> hey all
<ruan> my panels just froze, how do i restart them?
<coz_> ruan,  killall gnome-panel
<ruan> ty
<maedox_> donnib: @reboot root /etc/deluge-daemon >/tmp/deluged.log 2>&1
<TechniCore> Incarus6:  http://pastebin.com/e8czXnBb
<maedox_> donnib: then you'll get info in /tmp/deluged.log about what happens
<donnib> maedox_: no, should i add it at the end ?
<maedox_> donnib: no harm in trying
<swiggy> bah - random Q -- i was in terminal / ssh / emacs and i accidentally closed what i was working on w/o saving it but it is not 'closed' yet its still an open process - how do i reopen it? i have checked the ~ file but its not been updated yet
<jrib> swiggy: no screen or tmux?
<swiggy> im in terminal
<donnib> maedox_: i put the exact line above, doing a reboot now
<jrib> swiggy: no screen or tmux?
<will_> Does anyone know how to hotkey VLC to react to the scroll-bar on a mouse for changing audio levels?
<jrib> qknight: broke how?  pastebin
<swiggy> i guess not i dont know what tmux is
<Incarus6> TechniCore, um.. thats a serios problem, give me a second
<jrib> swiggy: no screen?
<jrib> swiggy: if not, emacs might have it's own special setup, check the emacs channel
<donnib> maedox_: how do i check if it's running ?
<qknight> jrib: think i fixed.
<bullgard> ruan: A panel freeze would show up in the '~$ ps ax' process list as to what kind of block it is. If it is 100% CPU in the top, then thatwould be harder to track. But if it is in the D state in ps then you could  probably strace it to find what ist is doing.
<maedox_> donnib: ps -ef|grep deluge should do the trick
<qknight> what tools are there to configure a server? and is dpkg --configure and dpkg-reconfigure the same thing?
<raven> how to disable writing .trash on external disks?
<sodapiggy> #norge
<donnib> maedox_: testUser     2114  2080  0 12:46 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto deluge
<bullgard> When booting my Maverick computer I obtain on virtual console-1 data  roughly equivalent to the output of '~$ landscape-sysinfo'.  It requests: "Graph this data ana manage this system at http://landscape.canonical.com/ ." Does following this invitation require a fee?
<donnib> maedox_: means it's running ?
<maedox_> donnib: no, sorry, try: ps -ef|grep [d]eluge
<Incarus6> TechniCore, are you sure your system will run after reboot? oO try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg"
<maedox_> that's just the grep process, it's not running
<maedox_> anything in /tmp/deluged.log?
<donnib> maedox_: yup, says that i have to use start, stop,restart etc
<donnib> maedox_: i guess i have to put start after the line in rc.local
<maedox_> donnib: heh, yeah, good point, you have to add start, yes.
<TechniCore> Incarus6: nothing happened
<maedox_> donnib: I thought you got that covered.
<donnib> maedox_: sorry
<jolicloud> does anyone here know what joli OS is?
<TechniCore> jolicloud: i do
<jrib> jolicloud: not an ubuntu question
<jolicloud> TechniCore: can i program on it?
<Incarus6> TechniCore, no error= successful. i think i know why you cant remove it. you have to remove that package by hand
<jolicloud> jrib: itll only be a second?
<jolicloud> *....
<jrib> jolicloud: use #ubuntu-offtopic or whatever the jolicloud channel is instead please
<Seppman> i'll shoot myself in the head with my pumpgun. that doesn't work either. it can recursively show sizes of files, but not cumulative
<jolicloud> TechniCore:
<TechniCore> jolicloud: I said I know what it is, that's all. You should ask elsewhere =.=
<TechniCore> Incarus6: And, how do I do that? :P
<Joshua-> greetings everyone
<Joshua-> i cannot find it online (well) and forgot the ps aux command, that also leaves it open instead of close... within the terminal
<Joshua-> would anyone remember that flag?
<Incarus6> TechniCore, try "sudo apt-get purge alsa-driver-linuxant"
<Joshua-> --help ++thc and been a while back in nix :P
<weia> Joshua-: top?
<Joshua-> thanks in advance
<Joshua-> oh no
<Joshua-> please dont tell me that was it
<Joshua-> i know that one :P
<Joshua-> i love you
<JediMaster> can anyone suggest a reliable way to test network bandwidth over an internal network? I've tried netperf between two ubuntu 10.10 boxes and can only get 1.3Mbps on the best run on a 1Gbps network (one cable into a swtich, then another into the other machine)
<TechniCore> Incarus6: Same error o.o
<Ameen> plz can anyone send me .mp4 player for backtrack 4
<TechniCore> Incarus6: Still, want a pastebin?
<Joshua-> is the router sure to be able to duplex
<Seppman> i'll kill myself
<Delocated> SeppoJ, I have a way to do it in bash
<Incarus6> Seppman, that wont fix the problem
<will_> What GPU acceleration method does Ubuntu use now? XAA, EXA or UXA?
<Delocated> err
<JediMaster> Joshua-, yes, ethtool also shows both interfaces (one on each machine that is) are on 1000Mbps full duplex
<rick890> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<webczat> Hey, how ubuntu installer encrypts the home directory?
<Delocated> Seppman, I have a way to do it in bash
<Incarus6> TechniCore, try "sudo apt-get moo"  and "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Joshua-> the only thing i know to advise is check the netwowrk sometimes it turns off the higher speed... windows veteran
<weia> webczat: ecryptfs
<webczat> weia: is it better than dmcrypt?
<Delocated> root@<REMOVED>:~# sh getsize.sh
<Delocated> size of /etc is: total 40M
<TechniCore> Incarus6: Lol @ moo, and autoremove gives the same error :(
<Incarus6> at least moo is working
<delac> any music player for ubuntu that has adjustable fade in/out at pause, stop and song change?
<donnib> maedox_: it works now, crontab is the one that works
<donnib> maedox_: thx for your help, now to NFS problems :D
<gribouille> hi
<weia> webczat: no
<llutz> delac: what's wrong with "du -sxh /etc"?
<gribouille> when I type mount, I get the following line (among others) : /dev/sr1 on /media/U3 System type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=500,gid=500,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500). someone know what it means ?
<madsj> bullgard: will do that tonight; problem is just that I have to shut off the computer in the ungentle way when I do this
<TechniCore> Incarus6: So, reinstall ubuntu? D:
<madsj> I'm not really sure which line exactly would indicate the problem in pm-*.log
<bullgard> madsj: Good luck!
<Incarus6> TechniCore, i found a lot of ppl with the same issue. download and install http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/archive/alsa-driver-linuxant-1.0.23.1/alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.23.1_all.deb.zip
<llutz> gribouille: its a list of options used when mounting that cd
<delac> llutz: you actually ment that message for me or...?
<gribouille> llutz, but I don't have a CD in my CD tray
<llutz> delac: sry no
<Incarus6> TechniCore, then "cd /usr/lib/alsa-driver-linuxant && sudo make uninstall"
<bullgard> When booting my Maverick computer I obtain on virtual console-1 data  roughly equivalent to the output of '~$ landscape-sysinfo'.  It requests: "Graph this data and manage this system at http://landscape.canonical.com/ ." Does following this invitation require a fee?
<maedox_> donnib: cool :D
<will_> Does anyone know where i can get decent Intel video drivers?
<will_> Or possible point me to the Intel IRC channel.
<Jeroen> Any idea how to make the keyboard in Ubuntu behave like on OS X?
<Jeroen> You can map ctrl to the Meta key... But I'm looking for a way to map alt+tab to cmd+tab too.
<gribouille> wgere are mounts logged ?
<gribouille> how can I know when a device was mounted ?
<moller> hm jeroen you can try swap the keyboard model
<moller> System > Settings > Keyboard > layouts
<maedox_> gribouille: /var/log/messages
<Jeroen> moller: yes, that lets me map ctrl to cmd... but I don't see a way of telling it to do an alt+tab when doing cmd+tab. I need the OS to understand that the sequence ctrl+tab is actually al+tab.
<gribouille> I have the following line in /var/log/messages : Mar 15 20:20:32 station kernel: [40521.397198] scsi 9:0:0:1: CD-ROM
<gribouille> but I didn't put anything in the cd tray
<maedox_> gribouille: so, nothing to worry about then.
<trism> Jeroen: are you using alt+tab for anything other then switching between windows? otherwise might be easier to set a new combination in System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts
<moonster> ciaoo
<Jeroen> trism: no, only switching between windows.
<moonster> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<moonster> sorry
<Jeroen> trism: got it. Thanks!
<grom> can anyone tell me, why do i have to import the music all anew, each time i restart rhytmbox? (the drive from whych i imported it is otherwise udes by windows)
<danryan> hey folks, I'm looking for a package/executable that provides the swap usage of procs
<gribouille> I plug my Sandisk USB key. Two devices are created : /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sr1. what does it mean ?
<danryan> does such a thing exist?
<donnib> how much is the difference in performance between NFS and CIFS ? is it wort fighting for NFS ?
<dlynes> donnib, define fight
<SwedeMike> gribouille: your sandisk emulates a cdrom as well as the actual device.
<gribouille> SwedeMike, why ?
<dlynes> donnib, if you mean fight as in fight politics with IT, I'd say probably not
<donnib> dlynes: well right now i have CIFS working to my NAS and i get 8-9mb/s and i can't get NFS to work so i wondered wheter NFS might perform better
<SwedeMike> gribouille: guess they want to install drivers on windows systems or something. ask them.
<Delocated> danryan, https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/56929/
<ActionParsnip> donnib: are you transfering huge files or small stuff like images and audio tracks?
<dlynes> donnib, NFS has many more security holes, and I'm not that sure it's any more efficient than samba
<dlynes> donnib, the biggest advantage to NFS is that it preserves unix file permissions and ownerships
<Delocated> danryan, or http://dev.gentoo.org/%7Er0bertz/per-process-swap-usage.patch
<donnib> ActionParsnip: i will be transferring GB of data
<Delocated> start in that area
<dlynes> donnib, and nfs is probably better documented from a unix/linux standpoint
<dlynes> donnib, especially for optimizing
<danryan> Delocated: thanks, was looking for a util like vmstat without using /proc/$pid/status or /proc/$pid/smaps
<gribouille> SwedeMike, when I plus the key, how does ubuntu know what devices to create ?
<ActionParsnip> donnib: how many Gb per file?
<donnib> dlynes: ok, so until now it seems CIFS is ok, i did not mention but i have various clients using the data from the NAS, i have windows, linux, mac os so maybe CIFS is the best choice
<donnib> ActionParsnip: 4.7 gb or 700 mb
<ActionParsnip> donnib: its only small stuff then, you should be fine
<donnib> ActionParsnip: oki, thx
<ActionParsnip> donnib: there are settings you can add in /etc/sysctl.conf to increase the ram used for network buffering which can make life nicer
<skullboy> how do i set up frame buffer
<Delocated> danryan, pcp / pmstat
<donnib> ActionParsnip: interesting, any link to what i should be looking into ?
<ActionParsnip> donnib: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<skullboy> how do i set up frame buffer
<KramB> For some reason Compiz does not work with my GeForce 8400 GS.  Though others it has, why is that?  I would like to use it.
<donnib> ActionParsnip: thx, will look into it
<skullboy> <KramB> do you have the video drivers
<KramB> Skullboy: Yes sir.
<KramB> Skullboy: Though there are too version, I took the recommened on.
<KramB> two*
<skullboy> <KramB> what problem are experiencing
<drc> KramB, define "not work"
<ActionParsnip> donnib: that's for a system with a bit of ram to spare. Can also add: vm.swappiness=0     to the same file so your OS only uses swap if absolutely necessary
<dlynes> donnib, yeah...I would stick with CIFS, personally, then
<KramB> Skullboy/drc: The effects like when you move your window it wobbles, mine does not wobble.
<dlynes> donnib, it's a much more compatible solution for all your windows users
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | KramB
<ubottu> KramB: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<donnib> dlynes; yeah that's what i thought
<dlynes> donnib, and as I had mentioned, it doesn't have as many security holes as nfs
<skullboy> <KramB> what desktop envelopment do you use
<donnib> dlynes: cool, thx for the advice
<KramB> I use Xfce.  Xubuntu 10.10
<dlynes> donnib, security's important when you have all those evil windows trolls running around
<donnib> dlynes: :D
<skullboy> <KramB> i think thats why'
<drc> KramB: With XFCE, how did you enable Compiz?
<drc> KramB, As far as I know, COmpiz is GNOME only, won't work with XFCE
<aeon-ltd> drc: xfce is the environment, when running compiz it takes over xfce's window manager
<ActionParsnip> KramB: have you installed the nvidia driver?
<aeon-ltd> drc: so really you'd basically be using xfce software inc panel with compiz window manager
<drc> aeon-ltd: Ah, so it does work with XFCE?
<skullboy> drc: and kde compiz works with kde
<KramB> Action: Yes I have the recommened driver installed.  drc: Are you sure?  I was following a guide for Xubuntu.
<aeon-ltd> drc: it wouldn't be xfce anymore but yes
<ActionParsnip> Drc: you can use compiz on any DE. Its not gnome only
<drc> So I have just learned
<drc> Not that I want it :)
<skullboy> <KramB> ohh duh did you type compiz --replace in the console
<KramB> skullboy: Yes sir, I do believe I did.
<andersffs> Hello! I was messing around with ircd-hybrid on my homeserver and i think i made of written "sudo apt-get autoremove" and now when i want to install something it just says that there no dependencies installed. So my question it how do i install all the standard packages and/or make "apt-get install" download them automaticly? Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> KramB: run: sudo apt-get -y install compizconfig-settings-manager   and you will install compiz
<KramB> Action/drc: If you two will please wait a moment could I have you look at the guide I followed?
<ActionParsnip> andersffs: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<andersffs> ActionParsnip: Wont work :(
<andersffs> ActionParsnip: Also rm -r * in the archive and cache
<drc> KramB: I'm out of this...my ignorance is exceed only by my ability to show it :)
<gedO> Hello. Does someone here programs with Anjuta IDE????
<ActionParsnip> andersffs: can you pastebin the output please
<andersffs> sure
<andersffs> 1 sec
<KramB> drc: Fair enough.  Seems no one loves the Xfce desktop. :/
<ActionParsnip> andersffs: sudo apt-get clean    does that for you
<drc> KramB: it's not the xfce part...I also use Xubuntu
<andersffs> ActionParsnip: okay, didn't know :)
<KramB> drc: Was kidding around, but okie dokie.
<ActionParsnip> Kramb: did you run the command I gave?
<andersffs> ActionParsnip: Im currently running "sudo apt-get upgrade", so i think that might take a while.
<KramB> Action: Could you hold on a moment?  I did all of this and it still not work (a week ago I did this)  I have just now had time to report the problem.  I will show you the guide I followed?
<ActionParsnip> andersffs: ok let it run
<KramB> Action: If you were to scan over this: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/.
<KramB> Action: This is what I followed for Compiz.
<aeon-ltd> !tab | KramB
<ubottu> KramB: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KramB> What?
<ActionParsnip> Kramb: i gotta jet. Just install the package, press Alt+F2 and run: compiz --replace
<KramB> Already tried that...
<kad_> hi i'm trying to compile squid, always it output: make[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'. why ? thx
<kad_> i think when i did ./configure --prefix=/usr it works
<gedO> Does someone is programming on Ubuntu with c++?
<itaylor57> kad_: why are you compiling squid its in the repos
<TechniCore> Hmm. Terminal and Synaptic give me grey screens and do nothing, after installing aptitude. Help?
<emilos> hello, how can i get my pc to go to a boot loader (grub??) instead of launching directly into Ubuntu 10.10? i have a windows hdd and i would like to swithc between them without having to go into bios config , thanks!
<saintbasil> emilos: it will automatically do that for you if you install ubuntu after you installed windows
<kad_> itaylor57, back when i do make install again, well i want to enable "--enable-wccp", when i install it via apt, it doesn't enable wccp
<aeon-ltd> emilos: hold Esc during boot, to set this permanently it involves editing grub configsd
<kad_> itaylor57,  do you have any idea how to enable it if i install it from: apt ? thanks
<emilos> they are one two separate hdds
<cancuengt> A friend here mover all hist /bin to another location and it does not have mv to restore it. Any ideas what to do?
<gonssal> hi
<TechniCore> Terminal and Synaptic give me grey screens and do nothing, after installing aptitude. Help?
<gonssal> anyone knows if its possible to get unallocated space out of an extended partition using gparted?
<aeon-ltd> cancuengt: boot into a live environment to move it back, or run mv from its new location
<shlm> hi thre
<drc> KramB: The instructions for this are for versions prior to 9.04 (at least two years old).  They still might work, but again, maybe not.  I'd really look for more uptodate instructions (place a time restriction in google :)
<shlm> how to change username by cli ?
<llutz> shlm: man usermod
<KramB> drc: I'll look around I guess, thank you.
<bullgard> When booting my Maverick computer I obtain on virtual console-1 data  roughly equivalent to the output of '~$ landscape-sysinfo'.  It requests: "Graph this data and manage this system at http://landscape.canonical.com/ ." Does following this invitation require a fee?
<andersffs> heres my output when i tries to install ircd-hybrid: http://pastebin.com/G87xZxRU
<drc> KramB: again, you might ask in #xubuntu
<KramB> I did.
<llutz> bullgard: better ask canonical directly
<KramB> Xubuntu is never active.
<Tetsuo55> anyone know if there are plans to backport the performance patch from kernel .38?
<drc> KramB:  Fair enough.  Seems no one loves the Xfce desktop. :/
<bullgard> llutz: How can I ask Canonical directly?
<KramB> drc:  I see what you did there. :P
<llutz> bullgard: canonical.com - contact or supprt
<andersffs> Hello! I was messing around with ircd-hybrid on my homeserver and i think i made of written "sudo apt-get autoremove" and now when i want to install something it just says that there no dependencies installed. So my question it how do i install all the standard packages and/or make "apt-get install" download them automaticly? Thanks! Heres my output: http://pastebin.com/G87xZxRU
<cancuengt> aeon-ltd: In the new location it cannot be run
<LukasB> Hello everybody! Can anybody please give me advice which source code editor is good to use in ubuntu? I used Notepad++ in Windows where I came from yesterday and I am not very experienced....
<shlm> thanks llutz
<cancuengt> aeon-ltd: Were looking for a live enviroment
<cancuengt> thanks
<aeon-ltd> cancuengt: even with a full path and chmod'ed?
<bullgard> llutz: I dont think that thisl little comprehension problem of mine justifies to ask Canonical for support.
<Polah> LukasB: For what type of code?
<llutz> LukasB: vim, emacs, gedit
<LukasB> Polah: mainly css
<Polah> LukasB, get Bluefish
<skullboy> is there a such thing as virtual frame buffer
<LukasB> Polah: Okay I have a look, thanks :)
<llutz> bullgard: if you click the link you mentioned and read "Register for your free trial of Ubuntu Advantage"  it sounds like you have to pay (sooner or later). but thats offtopic here
<LukasB> llutz: thanks for helping, llutz
<Polah> LukasB, sudo apt-get bluefish
<bullgard> skullboy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-monitor
<QualmQuandary> http://www.rpgcodex.net/gallery/3929.png
<LukasB> Polah: What does sudo apt-get mean?
<QualmQuandary> dur ubuntu werst boogen gummi?
<bullgard> llutz: I've got the same impression. --  Thank you.
<Da|Mummy> how do i enable ssl connections?
<skullboy> <bullgard> im not trying to set up multiple monitors im trying to get qingy working
<bullgard> LukasB: That is a Linux / Debian command.
<bullgard> skullboy: I do not know anything about qingy.
<LukasB> bullgard: Ah cool thanks...
<khrm> LukasB Sudo means u want to run the command as administrator( root) and apt-get install is a command to install a package from net. Use: man command-name for more info.
<skullboy> <bullgard> i need frame buffer but my video card is incompatible of frame buffer
<bullgard> skullboy: If it is really incompatible then is bad luck for you.
<skullboy> <bullgard> that is why i want virtual frame buffer
<gonssal> anyone managed to get unallocated space in a disk drive out of an extended partition using gparted?
<phonex01> hello guys i need a good software for ubuntu to extract sound from video files ?
<bullgard> gonssal: Sure. That's one of the jobs which GParted accomplishes.
<phonex01> hello guys i need a good software for ubuntu to extract sound from video files ?
<Da|Mummy> how do i enable ssl connections?
<dryicebomb> phonex01, this can be done in avidemux
<phonex01> thank you
<stanman246> hi guys, i've got me a new disk, which i need to create a partition table
<stanman246> should that be msdos?
<guntbert> stanman246: the partition table: yes
<LukasB> khrm: So I enter "sodu apt-get bluefish" in the terminal?
<guntbert> LukasB: sudo apt-get install bluefish
<dryicebomb> Lukasb, type sudo apt-get install bluefish
<MarconM> guntbert, o que é bluefish
<MarconM> guntbert, para que serve
<stanman246> thanks guntbert
<bullgard> Da|Mummy: enable or estabish? 'man ssh': " ssh connects and logs into the specified hostname (with optional user name)."
<guntbert> stanman246: you're welcome :-)
<bullgard> +l
<stanman246> ext4 for just data storage?
<LukasB> dryicebomb: Thanks, that works
<guntbert> !br | MarconM
<ubottu> MarconM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Da|Mummy> bullgard, i cant connect to a ssl connection on usenet
<khrm> LukasB to know more about apt-get and what it can do type in terminal: man apt-get
<Da|Mummy> find out that i need to enable ssl connections in ubuntu
<MarconM> ubottu, sorry man ... i didnt know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gonssal> bullgard sadly you are wrong
<LukasB> khrm: uiii a miracle.. :) Thanks!
<gonssal> it's not possible without deleting the extended partition apparently
<Da|Mummy> ok then whats the right answe gonssal ?
<gonssal> you have to delete the extended partition and recreate it
<gonssal> with the new size you want
<LukasB> Cant somebody switch on conference mode? Or is it only me getting all the joining and leaving messages that makes irc run so fast?
<guntbert> MarconM: bluefish is a programming editor
<Da|Mummy> sorry wrong question, nvm, i need help with ssl
<guntbert> LukasB: you switch to conference mode yourself
<Jordan_U> gonssal: How have you determined that GParted can't do this?
<hihihi100> i cannot open a zip file, I suspect it is due to compatibility issues, can anyone help me confirm? http://paste.ubuntu.com/580775/
<LukasB> uh... how?
<bullgard> LukasB: My Chatzilla just operates in this channel in conference mode.
<bastidrazor> Da|Mummy: ask usenet how to connect to their server with ssl. that is not a ubuntu problem.
<guntbert> LukasB: what client?
<ks07> Hey guys, anyone know how to allow the www-data user (apache) use screen?
<gonssal> Jordan_U: I tried it for like 30 mins, then googled it and everyone came to the same conclusion
<Da|Mummy> bastidrazor, it seems to be a problem with linux, you have o manually enable ssl in linux
<MarconM> guntbert, i wanna a program for to make website
<MarconM> komposer is the best
<MarconM> ?
<LukasB> yeah i used chatzilla until yesterday... i use empathy today
<ks07> MarconM, kompozer is good for me ^^
<gonssal> the only thing you can do without deleting the extended partition is create/expand partitions inside the extended one
<gonssal> but not reducing it
<MarconM> ks07, but how i can to make a " render "
<guntbert> MarconM: bluefish is for that too, of course (and there is never *the best* for anything) :-))
<Incarus6> hihihi100, zip file is broken
<MarconM> guntbert, auehaueauhuahauha.... yes
<guntbert> !info bluefish > MarconM
<MarconM> ks07, do you know aptana studio
<ks07> never heard of it sorry
<delac> any music player for ubuntu that has adjustable fade in/out at pause, stop and song change?
<Bruce_Wayne> sudo apt-get remove package_name doesn't free up all disk space.... how to remove a package and get a all disk space free like before/
<MarconM> search it
<bastidrazor> delac: rhythmbox
<k3ops> --purge
<MarconM> ks07, i think is for web design too ....
<LukasB> guntbert: I use empathy first time today
<hihihi100> incarus, is there any way i can fix that file?
<delac> bastidrazor: it doesnt let you adjust the fade length
<Polah> hihihi100, it says CRC failed for "Train/GP38/Run6.wav" so I'd assume that file is bad, everything before that is fine. Try to extract everything except that file
<Polah> Delac: Rhythmbox
<Polah> Comes by default on 10.10 at least
<delac> Polah: it doesnt let you adjust the fade length
<Bruce_Wayne> k3ops: I installed wild-shine-theme which took about 21 Mb after installation.. now even if I do give remove/purge command it says only ~200 KB will be freed!!
<MarconM> ks07, http://www.aptana.com/
<bullgard> Bruce_Wayne: apt-get purge package-name
<ks07> MarconM, wow, looks very professional from the website, I thought it was closed source for a minute there xD
<elFidel> delac: clementine lets you define a face duration
<elFidel> *fade*
<nictrasavios> Hello my brothers, could one of you direct me to the IRC channel responsible for wine? or atleast someone who can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/580776/
<MarconM> ok
<genii-around> nictrasavios: #winehq
<nictrasavios> genii-around, thank you very much :)
<Polah> delac, Edit > Preferences > Playback > Crossfade duration?
<MarconM> i have installed a game on format " .bin "
<delac> elFidel: hmm, havent heard of that before. going to take a look. thanks!
<MarconM> how i can uninstall
<Incarus6> hihihi100, u can try that proprietary tool http://www.essentialdatatools.com/products/objectfixzip/
<MarconM> just to delet a folder
<MarconM> the folder
<delac> Polah: doesnt affect the fade length, onnly crossfade between songs
<Bruce_Wayne> bullgard: I installed wild-shine-theme which took about 21 Mb after installation.. now even if I do give remove/purge command it says only ~200 KB will be freed!!
<sudipta> is there a XCode version in linux?
<CassioCosta> how remove PPA repository ?
<elFidel> sudipta: xcode is apple specific
<nictrasavios> sudipta, nope :( i tried in vain for weeks to get it work.
<k3ops> Bruce_Wayne: have you try apt-get autoremove
<danny66RO> incarus6??
<CassioCosta> how remove PPA repositoryfrom terminal?
<Incarus6> pm
<bastidrazor> delac: Preferences > Playback > Crossfade :that is what you're looking for
<arand> CassioCosta: Delete from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<genii-around> CassioCosta: They are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  directory.
<bastidrazor> Polah: uh, you beat me to it.
<guntbert> LukasB: I don't know about empathy, for other clients see: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<bullgard> Bruce_Wayne: You probably pulled in other packages too.
<CassioCosta> arand: ok
<coz_> sudipta,  have you looked into  eclipse  or netbeans or any of the other IDE's available for linux?
<delac> bastidrazor: does not affect the fade length, only crossfade betweeen songs
<sudipta> <nictrasavios>ok..no linux version...but can it be installed in linux?
<Bruce_Wayne> k3ops: Yes, it says now 23 MB will be freed!! Thanks... So do you know difference between all this?
<Polah> Bruce_Wayne: Run sudo apt-get autoremove afterwards to remove dependencies installed with it
<bastidrazor> delac: yes i can see your responses to others.
<bonny> How can i play wormux online
<coz_> sudipta,  there is  code::blocks
<nictrasavios> sudipta: nope :( sorry. i tried myself for WEEKS. and got nothing.
<k3ops> Bruce_Wayne: also you can do apt-get clean or autoclean :) man apt
<coz_> bonny, mmm let me check
<Bruce_Wayne> Polah: I don't understand 2nd part of your advice about dependencies
<sudipta> <coz_>yeah....but i have had a chance to use Xcode....frnd's lappy...and it was awesome
<coz_> bonny,  not sure actually ,, I have never played that
<stef__> Hello, i'm having a big problem! i have a cron job that shut down my server when itt's just booted! is there a way to start my ubuntu without loading cron jobs ?
<CassioCosta> genii-around: ok
<Polah> Bruce_Wayne, when you install a package it installs dependencies alongside it; other packages that it needs to run
<opdynamiks> any quick way to configure the alt-tab switcher to ALWAYS appear on the same monitor on multimonitor setup? (Compiz)
<guntbert> bonny: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<coz_> sudipta,  ah ok,, I have not used it ,, did you google  linux  alternative  xcode
<nictrasavios> sudipta: im a dev for cydia, and for the app store, so i wanted this badly. in the end i suckered up and just got a hackintosh. i shall say no more on this subject since this is a ubuntu channel.
<k3ops> Bruce_Wayne: its delete the downloaded paket which installed
<Polah> When you do apt-get remove x it only removes the package you selected to remove, and not any dependencies installed with it
<stef__> Hello, i'm having a big problem! i have a cron job that shut down my server when itt's just booted! is there a way to start my ubuntu without loading cron jobs ?
<Bruce_Wayne> Polah: So autoremove will remove dependencies too right?
<ks07> How do I allow the www-data user to use 'screen -x...'? I'm getting Cannot opendir /var/run/screen/S-ks: Permission denied
<coz_> sudipta,  most of the hits I got refer to eclipse as a high end alternative
<cosmo_> what is the command to create a new wineprefix?
<Polah> bruce_wayne: autoremove will remove ANY leftover dependencies that aren't needed by anything else
<nictrasavios> Oh, and well i am here... I can install compiz, but after a reboot, metacity stops working, no window borders or menus, when i change it back to the default window manager, compiz effects stop. how do i get the two to coninside like they always used to?
<Bruce_Wayne> Polah: nice explanation thanks.
<coz_> sudipta,  or perhaps   http://www.gnustep.org/
<Bruce_Wayne> k3ops: Thanks to you too! :D
<ThinkT510> stef__: can't you use a livecd/other linux install to mount the server and edit your cronjobs?
<stef__> oh is that possible? just use a livecd and edit the file ?
<nictrasavios> And yes, i have tried #compiz, they never said a word in the 2 hours i was in there.
<coz_> nictrasavios, ooo sorry guy,,, it was probably when I was on break in #compiz
<guntbert> stef__: essentially yes
<sudipta> <coz_>hmmm...ok...seems like that :)
<stef__> ok i will try it, thanks!
<coz_> nictrasavios,   I am there now :)
<Polah> Is it possible to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit without a clean install?
<coz_> Polah,  not that I am aware of
<bastidrazor> Polah: no
<itaylor57> Polah: no
<sudipta> <coz_>gnustep is a full featured ide?
<coz_> sudipta,  i believe so but please do some research for it before you do anything :)
<sudipta> <coz_>okkk
<sudipta> <coz_>thanx
<coz_> sudipta,  no problem and also do more search for  xcode on linux  and its alternatives
<Bruce_Wayne> Polah: I was reading `man apt-get` and there is little explanation is given on everything.. I don't understand about dselect method mentioned in `clean`... Do you know about it?
<Polah> Bruce_Wayne, No I don't sorry.
<Bruce_Wayne> Polah.. Alrigh..
<Bruce_Wayne> np
<coz_>   ok I need to break for supper ,, be back in a bit
<k3ops> Bruce Wayne: you mean the tool dselect ? its textbase paket-installer
<hihihi100> i have problems with another zip, help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/580785/
<nictrasavios> While i wait for someone in #wine to take notice of my plight, will anyone in here hear my problem?
<khrm> What is it?
<nictrasavios> Durring the installation of an .msi within the terminal , i ran these commands and these errors came, the installation has failed, this is all the information you need > http://paste.ubuntu.com/580776/
<ThinkT510> nictrasavios: have you tried looking in the appdb under itunes perhaps?
<aaaaaaaaaaaaa> ?
<nictrasavios> ThinkT510, appdb? may you give me a path?
<dryicebomb> hihihi100 take a look at this forum, there are instructions there on how to handle 7z files http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-263825.html
<ThinkT510> nictrasavios: wine has an app database of compatible applications
<Isonyx> Hello, I'm having an issue with cron on ubuntu. Every time I do $ cron it seems to already be running. I can manually close the process down but every time I do it has some keep-alive mechanism. Anyone know what to do?
<gimpy4982> I'm trying to run VMware Workstation on 10.10 x64 but it claims it can't find my kernel headers even when I point it to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-27-server.
<ThinkT510> nictrasavios: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<nictrasavios> ThinkT510, its not on there, which is why i am doing it. I took itunes apart and installed the components one by one, this is the last peice, the one fatal flaw.
<k3ops> you configured autodetect driver and deactivate alsa driver and oss, better you use itunes  exe not msi
<nictrasavios> the mobile application support, everything else works, i have ti working, it just will not handle any mobile devices. i decompressed the exe, installed the parts one by one.
<ThinkT510> nictrasavios: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<nictrasavios> the line i would focus on this this "Call from 0x7bc49e10 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll.??_V@YAXPAX@Z"
<Isonyx> Hello, I'm having an issue with cron on ubuntu. Every time I do $ cron it seems to already be running. I can manually close the process down but every time I do it has some keep-alive mechanism. Anyone know what to do?
<deft_n1x> hi all, i've a question about ubuntu repository.. exist a web frontend for ubuntu repository that permit to search packages?
<maco> deft_n1x: packages.ubuntu.com
<Isonyx> Hello, I'm having an issue with cron on ubuntu. Every time I do $ cron it seems to already be running. I can manually close the process down but every time I do it has some keep-alive mechanism. Anyone know what to do?
<ThinkT510> !cron | Isonyx
<ubottu> Isonyx: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<deft_n1x> maco: i need to install it in front of my local repository..
<deft_n1x> maco: exist a web application to do it?
<nictrasavios> ThinkT510,  i shall try again with the full exe, i used playonlinux the 1st time, let me try that method.
<Isonyx> Firstly, http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Isonyx> is Not Found
<Isonyx> and secondly. My issue isn't how to use it..It's why it keeps rebooting even when I kill the process.
<maco> deft_n1x: does it have to be a web app? "apt-cache search network" will search for "network" in all packages in all of your configured (even local) repositories
<cosmo_> what bittorrent client would you guys recomend?
<Isonyx> Even after deleting crond.reboot
<aeon-ltd> cosmo_: rtorrent
<aeon-ltd> cosmo_: transmission
<bl4ckcomb> cosmo_, rtorrent or transmission
<ThinkT510> deft_n1x: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> bl4ckcomb: :)
<dryicebomb> Isonyx, why do you want to remove cron? is there just a cron job that is running that you want to get rid of?
<Polah> cosmo_, Transmission comes with Ubuntu by default
<cosmo_> oh didnt notice it there
<deft_n1x> maco: yes, i know it.. but if webapp exist i need to it
<Isonyx> I  don't want to remove cron.
<Isonyx> I want to run cron.
<Isonyx> See, when I do I get something like
<ThinkT510> Isonyx: cron always runs at boot
<Isonyx> can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 688: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Isonyx> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 19216: Resource temporarily unavailable
<QuartZo> why did Linus Torvalds say that Ubuntu is not "kernel developer" friendly? What particular thing did he want to refer to?
<ljsoftnet> how do you delete files in jolicloud?
<Isonyx> Something like that. I read on a linux forum that's it's something to do with the process. When I checked out the Cron process it's on a keep-alive system.
<maco> deft_n1x: wouldnt be that hard to write a python script that outputs some basic html and the output of the apt-cache command
<feetboot> In order to change the tray icon of gnome power manager, I know I have to change icon files in /usr/share.  But how do I know which to change? 16x16, 22x22, 48x48, etc?  Is there a config file I an look at to see what icon is being used?
<nictrasavios> No luck, its what i had before. Still no mobile device support
<maco> QuartZo: i suspect a kernel developer could better answer that than the general tech support peple here
<deft_n1x> maco: thnx :-)
<ThinkT510> nictrasavios: you were right to ask in #wine, it's certainly not a ubuntu issue
<nictrasavios> ThinkT510, yes i know, but they are as active as a dead otter.
<speedy> hello all
<ThinkT510> nictrasavios: if wine doesn't support it yet, then it doesn't support it yet, there's nothing we can do to help with that
<speedy> question: does anybody know what intelligent life is for building the package for bashstyle-NG it is a required package is all i have missing to compile it
<speedy> where can i get it
<phoenixsampras> how should i biu drinks, and my wife wont be noticed?
<phoenixsampras> how should i buy drinks, and my wife wont be noticed?
<Firefishe> speedy: What are you trying to compile again?
<aVirulence> I have a question on mdadm on Natty, is there a dedicated Natty channel?
<ThinkT510> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<J697> In am trying to keep my computer for going idle after say 20 minutes so I can leave it to download something like a large file. How can I do this?
<aVirulence> ThinkT510: thanks
<speedy> BashStyle-NG i have everything on system to do compile but one rewuired says at top of script ./configure it says intelligent life not available
<frojnd> Hi there. Is there a way to connect to a secure (WEP) wireless network from command line without installing any additional apps? And how?
<frojnd> I really need this
<Firefishe> |697:  Why wouldn't you just be able to leave your computer and download the file?  Is your computer hibernating or something after 20 minutes?
<ThinkT510> J697: try looking under the power settings
<tim> Why on system startup does Ubuntu 10.10 show multiple startups?
<J697> Fireblasto, yes exactly, well it shuts down actually and ThinkT510, I have but it still does anyway for some reason :|
<bastidrazor> tim: do you mean multiple kernel options?
<Fireblasto> J697, classic example of failure with that tab key ;)
<Firefishe> J697: If it shuts down after 20 minutes, you probably have it set to do so in the power management settings.
<Firefishe> bastidrazor: I have, at least, seven kernels on this thing
<aeon-ltd> ,
<t_j> where can I find info on building packages for ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> Firefishe: in synaptic search for linux-image and uninstall the older kernels
<ThinkT510> J697: you sure you edited the right settings and applied them, there are seperate settings for battery and ac
<Firefishe> bastidrazor: I'm not unaware of them.  Fact is, I sometimes go back just to see what's changed ;).
<stiltzkin> hello all, got a problem I'm sure someone can solve in 3 minutes or less
<guntbert> !packaging | t_j
<ubottu> t_j: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Firefishe> stiltzkin: I'll give it a go.
<bastidrazor> Firefishe: that is what the changelog is for
<Firefishe> bastidrazor: practical testing, however, requires the original kernel...no matter, I usually delete, say, that two oldest after about 6 months.
<t_j> ubottu: cool thanks
<Firefishe> that two = "the last two"
<J697> Fireblasto, I meant more like, the screen goes black after about 5-10 minutes and I have to move the mouse or press space and enter my password, which is annoying, then after 30 more minutes it shuts down,and ThinkT510 I guess I'll look at it again
<daxol> hi, I have a dual boot between win7 and ubuntu.. is it possible to make my windows home directory and linux home directory the same? i know i can access my windows files my mounting the partition and then navigating to them, but is it possible to make it so when i open "pictures" in ubuntu it will always show the same contents as opening "my pictures" in windows ?
<stiltzkin> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on an old PowerMac G4, via the alternate install CD. Install went fine, but when X tries to start I get "Cannot Display This Video Mode" on my monitor
<stiltzkin> I suspect this is a framerate issue
<t_j> guntbert: ah missed that it was you, thanks for the infor
<Firefishe> speedy: Please don't file send me unless you tell me, in advance, what it is you're sending me, please.
<t_j> s/r$//
<Fireblasto> oh come on, J697, that's twice, fix it or stop using the tab button
<tim> Yes I believe that is correct
<guntbert> t_j: no problem :)
<bastidrazor> daxol: symlink
<stiltzkin> Normally I'd edit xorg.conf, but that is apparently deprecated in 10.10
<bastidrazor> tim: you can uninstall the older kernels if you don't want them.
<speedy> Firefishe: sorry may i send the shot of compile so u can c thanks i promise its ok
<stiltzkin> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing as well
<Firefishe> speedy:  go ahead and re-send it.
<speedy> ok
<J697> Fireblasto, I am afraid I don't really understand :\
<bastidrazor> stiltzkin: you can still use a xorg.conf if you wish.
<stiltzkin> also xrandr just complains "Can't open display"
<J697> *what you about the tab
<donnib> is it possible to put a delay in the crontab file ?
<stiltzkin> bastidrazor, I was just reading that...but I'm not entirely what goes in that file to begin with
<donnib> i have a line launching a script but i want a delay of let's say 20 sec, is that possible ?
<speedy> Firefishe : will it still compile u think
<tim> How do I uninstall the extra kernels?
<Fireblasto> J697, you are hitting the tab key on your key board to auto complete names, and it is highlighting me. Make sure you type out the right name and don't just type'fire'
<Firefishe> lol
<bastidrazor> stiltzkin: just add what you need set.
<Firefishe> speedy:  I don't know if that is an actually-needed file.
<bastidrazor> tim: in synaptic search for linux-image
<Firefishe> speedy:  It may be a bit of linux-build humor
<tim> Thanks.
<Firefishe> intelligent lift > not available
<Firefishe> gads typos
<guntbert> tim: use your favourite package manager, look for linux-image and linux-headers
<Firefishe> intelligent life > not available
<bastidrazor> tim: be sure to leave the current kernel alone.
<stiltzkin> bastidrazor, so just the "monitor" section I guess?
<speedy> to uninstall extr kernels use ailurus to remove unwanted kernels
<J697> Fireblasto, oh lol I jjust noticed Fireblasto and Firefishe lol, sorry :)
<tim> One more question.  I have a system that is hanging on the Ubuntu splash screen.  How can I get around that?
<Fireblasto> J697, no problem, only problem is that it took 4 highlights on my nick :)
<Firefishe> speedy:  Well, all you can do is do `make' and see if it does
<Firefishe> speedy:  If it gives you an error, then you'll know.  It doesn't sound like a library to me.
<speedy> Firefishe: that is kinda what i was thinking its not needed i have installed it on 2 other machines never seen that b4 and they work fine compile on lucid box
<speedy> Firefishe: thanks for the input and help
<speedy> i will compile and c if works
<tim> I think that I ruined one of my partitions.  I get "Press S to skip or M for manual recovery" at system start.  Can you advise?
<Firefishe> speedy:  I'm using lucid, as well.  That type of thing is kind of like kvirc:  There's a place in the config-setup where you can compile the following:  --with-pizza and --with-beer.  All they do is start a small script that does nothing except say it's mixing and baking the ingredients and pulling a draght of your fav brew ;) hee
<Firefishe> draught
<Firefishe> speedy:  Please tell me if it does.
<Firefishe> :)
<Firefishe> happy to help
<speedy> ok thanks
<Fireblasto> tim retrieve any files that you need, and reinstall ubuntu. Simples. Unless you want to try a manual recover, which I don't know what it entails
<Firefishe> speedy:  Another clue is the line at the bottom of the configure script end:  "We can't promise to not kill any kittens."  -- Considering that part, I think the first part is a given ;) LOL
<speedy> ya i saw that funny humor
<bastidrazor> Fireblasto: how does reinstalling ubuntu fix a busted partition that may not even contain the OS?
<Firefishe> speedy:  Just what is bashstyle-NG anyway?
<Fireblasto> bastidrazor, I was presuming it was the system partition
<bastidrazor> Fireblasto: possibly you should ask those sorts of questions before suggesting radical moves.
<Fireblasto> bastidrazor, yes, but only trying to help :)
<speedy> its a bash addon for some nice effects to your existing bash and commandline
<bastidrazor> Fireblasto: give of the wall advice is not helping.
<Firefishe> speedy:  I'll look it up, may be interesting.
<Fireblasto> bastidrazor ?
<Firefishe> speedy:  If you need more assistance, and I'm here, please ask :)
<speedy> ok thanks
<Firefishe> yw speedy
<bastidrazor> Fireblasto: blindly suggesting to reinstall is _far_ from helping
<speedy> http://www.nanolx.org/newsnanolx/bashstyle-ng#more-87 link to bashstyle-NG
<Fireblasto> bastidrazor, well it usually is fool proof, that's why I suggested it
<bastidrazor> Fireblasto: fool proof? that is the last solution to any problem.
<speedy> for everyone new to linux and a great tool try this for the ease of installing and running ur box makes things easy http://code.google.com/p/ailurus/
<Fireblasto> bastidrazor, not in general, in relation to that problem
<morissette> hello, I have a laptop w/ a recently broken screen that I wanted to turn into a file server; it is currently running ubuntu desktop and I was wondering if there was anyway to re-install the server edition over LAN? Also, I want the laptop to stay on with the lid closed, not sure how to do that at all.
<bob__283> I was going to suggest tim use the disk manager to check the disk if his system is up
<bastidrazor> Fireblasto: you don't even know what the problem was. you assumed. in the future determine the real issue before jumping to a conclusion
<Fireblasto> bastidrazor, and I know, I should of gathered more intel. The way in that you suggested that I was unhelpful was not friendly
<Firefishe> morrisette:  I'm no expert here, but for the hardware, you may have to find where the lid-switch is, and disconnect it, or remove it, altogether.  That *might* work for keeping the laptop on.
<speedy> ok did the ./make build no errors and then ./make install no errors
<rumbold1> hrm, what do i do if i opened nautilus while running xmonad? it now just shows the wallpaper. and i can get a context menu. but i cant get rid of nautilus. or at least i dont know how
<mang0> Wow loads of people in here :o
<[thor]> rumbold1: in a terminal --> ps -A | grep nautilus
<morissette> yep, no help yet though :(
<morissette> hello, I have a laptop w/ a recently broken screen that I wanted to turn into a file server; it is currently running ubuntu desktop and I was wondering if there was anyway to re-install the server edition over LAN? Also, I want the laptop to stay on with the lid closed, not sure how to do that at all.
<guntbert> mang0: welcom,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<[thor]> rumbold1: then --> kill -9 <<PID listed for nautilus>>
<guntbert> !repeat | morissette
<ubottu> morissette: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mission_Control> I do
<Mission_Control> I've had a problem with multimonitor support
<mang0> Guntbert: yes im on my phone so let me type this out :)
<Mission_Control> I haven't been able to use two graphics cards at the same time
<morissette> that's the problem
<Mission_Control> that's one of the issues anyhowz
<rumbold1> [thor]: i dont have a terminal. (sorry, im a newb)
<morissette> you need to use one graphic card
<daxol> hi, I have a dual boot between win7 and ubuntu.. is it possible to make my windows home directory and linux home directory the same? i know i can access my windows files my mounting the partition and then navigating to them, but is it possible to make it so when i open "pictures" in ubuntu it will always show the same contents as opening "my pictures" in windows ?
<Mission_Control> well that's stupid
<[thor]> rumbold1: for example, if the output from ps -A | grep nautilus is : 15549 ?        00:00:17 nautilus
<Mission_Control> I have for monitors
<ohzie> daxol: this is not a good idea
<[thor]> rumbold1: then the PID is 15549
<Mission_Control> I can only use two per graphics cards
<guntbert> !who > morissette
<ubottu> morissette, please see my private message
<morissette> okay
<iflema> join #archlinux
<bastidrazor> morissette: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<[thor]> rumbold1: CTRL-F2 and then type gnome-terminal
<[thor]> rumbold1: sorry.. ALT-F2
<ohzie> daxol: It would be very cluttered and having your home partition on an ntfs partition would make at least me nervous
<TechniCore> steam is so annoying in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> daxol: a good compromise is to have a seperate partition where you put all your files on
<Mission_Control> I know it is
<Yoinx> this is kinda ubuntu related i guess... I use aptana studio 3 (standalone version), I have it extracted to a "bin" dir in my home directory... I've made a launcher to it and docked it onto my docky launcher.... but the launcher doesn't grab the window and it always sits on the bar for unmanaged windows... anyone ever experience this?
<Mission_Control> does anyone know when steam is coming out for linux?
<guntbert> !info steam > Mission_Control
<stiltzkin> I still can't get the display working, even with xorg.conf
<daxol> ohzie oh right, what's wrong with an ntfs partition?
<stiltzkin> If I try startx I get "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<rumbold1> [thor]: thanks. it's ctrl-alt-f2 though :p
<Mission_Control> !info steam > Mission_Control
<daxol> ThinkT510 oh ok, what type of file system would that partiton be ?
<Mission_Control> I see
<[thor]> rumbold1: that will open a different Virtual Terminal
<[thor]> rumbold1: ALT-F2 should open the gnomepanel run dialog
<morissette> @thor scren
<ThinkT510> daxol: either fat32 or ntfs (so windows can read either), i suggest ntfs if you have any files over 4gb
<[thor]> morissette: what?
<mang0> Okay so guys, im looking for an operating system other then windows, and i thought id try linux. i pick up tech things fairly quickly so that's cool. i just wanted some more info on ubuntu. i have been told it is the best linux version for nubs. why is this?
<morissette> [thor]: screen
<guntbert> !ot | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stiltzkin> Anyone have any experience with display modes? This is rather frustrating
<mang0> Oh sorry
<TobalJackson> hello ubuntu channel
<dlynes> Is there a way to force a package to get installed?
<TobalJackson> I was wondering if someone could take a look at a topic I started on ubuntuforums and possibly give me some guidance?
<TobalJackson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10563963#post10563963
<dlynes> I've got a package that's telling me i need >= python 2.5 and < python2.6
<dlynes> I've got both python 2.5 and python 2.6 installed, so it's refusing to install
<guntbert> !here | TobalJackson
<ubottu> TobalJackson: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<[thor]> rumbold1: this is what you should see.. sorta --> http://uppix.net/a/d/5/80b2db8abf0d124453c515d1a28a2.png
<TobalJackson> basically, I need to know how to construct a routine in a bash script
<daxol> ThinkT510 oh  i see ok then. but even if i had this partition, how would i make ubuntu automatically link to it? e.g. in my ubuntu home directory i want a link to the documents folder on another partition, can this be done? i don't want to have to keep mounting the partition
<timmybobcat14> Hi I have a problem opening ubuntu. I have pasted the problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580807/
<TobalJackson> that will copy recursively a single directory to multiple destinations simultaneously
<TobalJackson> guntbert, were you saying you know bash scripting?
<guntbert> TobalJackson: in that case you would get better support in #bash, I guess :-)
<TobalJackson> ooh!
<TobalJackson> thanks guntbert
<ThinkT510> daxol: you can set the partition to be automatically mounted at boot
<guntbert> dlynes: what package is that? (just curious)
<stiltzkin> So, if xorg.conf is gone, where does Ubuntu store display information
<Mission_Control> how does linux work out with raid?
<Tekku> Good night peeps
<Firefishe> dlynes: You must be very very careful about this type of thing, but you can use (and please read the man page for dpkg before doing this): `dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename.deb   (or something like that).  Again, read and check before doing it.
<dlynes> guntbert, creepy
<Mission_Control> are there any problems that can occure there?
<Blue1> Firefishe: sage advice
<dlynes> Mission_Control, it works just fine with raid
<Mission_Control> ok
<Mission_Control> all I wanted to know
<Firefishe> Blue1: I've done that before, and had a few problems with weird libraries ;).
<dlynes> Mission_Control, and lots of problems can occur there
<jonthue> hello i got the following error: installArchives() failed: (Reading database ...
<jonthue> (Reading database ... 5%
<jonthue> (Reading database ... 10%
<jonthue> (Reading database ... 15%
<jonthue> (Reading database ... 20%
<FloodBot2> jonthue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonthue> (Reading database ... 25%
<guntbert> dlynes: creepy? that package doesn't exist in maverick
<rww> stiltzkin: It doesn't. Xorg autodetects display information, input devices, etc., when it's started.
<kawet> hi
<kawet> xd
<dlynes> guntbert, it's a ppa archive
<Mission_Control> oh
<Blue1> Firefishe: ditto - i had to do that with lightscribe -- you can break linux if you aren't careful.
<Mission_Control> ok
<Mission_Control> cause I just thought it being more of a hardware thing
<guntbert> dlynes: then I suggest you ask the maintainer of that ppa
<jonthue> i am having a hard time updating anything
<Mission_Control> I just wondered if there might be any problems when it comes to ubuntu and raid
<Firefishe> Blue1: You know, my Asus G50V lappie here *does* have lightscribe, but I've never tried it.
<Fredrick> when installing a new server, what is "Landscape"? in regards to automatic updates
<dlynes> Mission_Control, a lot of software that the average person doesn't use can have lots of problems
<stiltzkin> rww, what is the logic behind that? So if the display is detected incorrectly, I can't make any changes to correct the problem
<dlynes> Mission_Control, are you talking about hardware-based raid specifically?
<dlynes> Mission_Control, or are you talking pure software raid?
<Blue1> Firefishe: I had to retro that onto a 64 bit system.  it works well as long as you install the ia32 libs.
<dlynes> Mission_Control, or are you talking more winraid?
<lkd> t
<timmybobcat14> It seems such a simple problem if I was a techy I am sure a few keystrokes and it would be solved...http://paste.ubuntu.com/580807/
<rww> stiltzkin: If you create an xorg.conf with the configuration settings you need, it'll read that instead.
<Mission_Control> I really don't know
<dlynes> Mission_Control, how were you planning to implement raid?
<Mission_Control> I have no experience with it
<Firefishe> Blue1: I'm using 64bit ubuntu 10.04.  Also *with* the ia23libs installed.  A lot of software needs them, so I just put 'em in when I install a new system.
<Mission_Control> but when I do I want to do it with both windows and ubuntu
<dlynes> Mission_Control, ah...then what makes you think you need it?
<Mission_Control> faster connection
<dlynes> Mission_Control, you mean faster throughput?
<Fredrick> what is landscape? its in the installer, on the automatic updates screen
<inside-out-bunny> timmybobcat14: did you have anything important on your /home partition? b/c it sounds like a bad drive
<Blue1> Firefishe: yup.  if not too personal where ru from?  I'm in tucson, az
<Mission_Control> yeah
<dlynes> Mission_Control, so you don't care about data integrity then?  Just pure speed?
<Firefishe> Blue1:  Let's take personal chat to query, k?
<Mission_Control> well
<Blue1> sure
<Mission_Control> I was thinking about raid 1+0
<dlynes> Mission_Control, pure speed would be raid 0
<dlynes> Mission_Control, pure data integrity would be raid 1
<Mission_Control> that's striped raid
<Mission_Control> and then mirrored for raid 1
<dlynes> Mission_Control, a nice mix of the two would be raid 5
<dlynes> Mission_Control, however, for raid 5, you need at least three drives
<timmybobcat14> inside-out-bunny is that another way of saying I need to reinstall it all again: I can access my home directory no problem.
<Mission_Control> it would be either 1+0 or raid 5 depending on whether I'll get a raid contoller
<theorem> silly question, I can;t seem to mount my DVD drive after I've just put something in the drive -- what is preventing me from doing this ?
<Mission_Control> you need a raid controller for raid 5
<dlynes> Mission_Control, you do not
<theorem> dlynes is correct.
<stiltzkin> rww, that's what I did, but I'm not sure what the settings I need are. I tried a sample configuration that should be compatible with my monitor but I get "Fatal server error: no screens found" if I try to startx
<malibu> Ok.. dumb question.. does the show desktop shortcut for anyone else but me default to plain letter 'D' ???
<dlynes> Mission_Control, but, if you want the same data to be able to be read by both windows and linux
<timmybobcat14> inside-out-bunny - I obviously doen't know how to check my permissions or would probably have solved the problem
<timmybobcat14> by now
<stiltzkin> also, is this related to the fact that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now appears to do nothing?
<dlynes> Mission_Control, it doesn't matter raid 0, 1, 5, ..., you're going to need a raid controller card
<stiltzkin> that usually fixed all of my problems when I had display issues in the past
<theorem> dlynes: there you are incorrect.
<Mission_Control> unless your motherboard supports raid
<theorem> dlynes: you never *need* a RAID card.
<Mission_Control> it should do both raid 1 and 0
<theorem> Mission_Control: certainly not.   you can do it all in software.  it's just harder.
<dlynes> theorem, so how do you do software raid in linux that's compatible with windows?
<alexantemachina> hi all
<timmybobcat14> How does one check one's "permissions"?
<Mission_Control> I don't know
<theorem> dlynes: dlynes :  not compat with windows.  who runs that ?
<Fredrick> it seems that landscape is for managing huge clouds of servers, is this true?
<theorem> ;-)
<timmybobcat14> "The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present.
<timmybobcat14> Continue to wait; or press S to skip or M for manual recovery"
<dlynes> Mission_Control, motherboard is still hardware raid (assuming you're not talking about intel bios raid aka winraid)
<malibu> dlynes: Set up a software raid on a linux server, intstall samba, share volumes with windows
<Mission_Control> in the event that I can't use the two I'll just have to pick which operating system I want
<theorem> you want linux.
<Fredrick> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<timmybobcat14> If I choose to press S I can log in but then I get theses 2 messages and have to reboot:
<timmybobcat14> "Could not update ICE Authority file /home/myname/.ICEauthority"
<timmybobcat14> There is a problem with the configuration service (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfpsanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<dlynes> malibu, "<Mission_Control> but when I do I want to do it with both windows and ubuntu"
 * theorem rolls his eyes.
<Fredrick> oh, i thought that would be more like " Lunix FTW!"
<ThinkT510> theorem: thats his decision to make
<dlynes> malibu, whether he means both on the same machine, or across the network, i have no idea
<alexantemachina> I'd like to know wether the dock/bar on the left on unity can be configured somehow.
<theorem> naturally
<Mission_Control> hmm
<theorem> but I didn;t come in here to discuss these merits.
<timmybobcat14> When I click ok I get a further message box which states:
<timmybobcat14> Nautilus could not create the following required folder: /home/myname/Desktop; /home/myname/.nautilus
<theorem> :-.
<peter_felching> Hi. What do I need to install in order to enable synaptics multitouch? I am not interested in hacking xorg.conf (it crashes anyway), and I knew that some synaptics driver can deliver this function since I installed it once.
<theorem> just a rediculous DVD drive problem ...
<theorem> *ridiculous
<shawnboy> Anyone heard anything lately about ZFS in Linux (if/when, etc)?
<timmybobcat14> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580807/
<theorem> shawnboy: grab FreeBSD, it's supported now.
<Fredrick> peter_felching, what OS and Version are you using?
<theorem> shawnboy: ZFS on linux is done via FUSE
<peter_felching> Fredrick, I am using regular 10.10
<Fredrick> ubuntu? or ubuntu server?
<timmybobcat14> Surely someone must know the answer?
<Mission_Control> I've also had another question about hardware
<peter_felching> Fredrick, desktop.
<shawnboy> theorem: that's where I heard about it (I run FreeNAS), but I've spent 1.5 learning linux. I'm a dope with BSD.
<timmybobcat14> It seems like a fairly simple and maybe common? problem
<Mission_Control> can you do raid between drives of different capacity?
<Fredrick> this is ubuntu-server, for servers
<suicidolt> good even ubuntu-ers.  This is my first time using Ubuntu :)
<suicidolt> before I ask my 9-million questions, first, let me ask....anything I should know?
<theorem> shawnboy: it's very similar, you'll like 'ports'
<timmybobcat14> Ah but is there a simple and common solution?
<alexantemachina> well, there is a first time for anything in live, suicidolt
<malibu> suicidolt: Wow your first time using ubuntu and you found IRC too?? Congrats!!
<Fredrick> NEVER use root, use sudo, suicidolt
<peter_felching> Fredrick, I am not sure we understand each other.
<dlynes> suicidolt, how about what you want to do/use ubuntu for, would be a good start
<timmybobcat14> Remedy?
<cool_is_cool> asd
<ThinkT510> !manual | suicidolt
<ubottu> suicidolt: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<alexantemachina> nah.. use "su"
<Fredrick> wait, im on ubuntu?! i thought i was on ubuntu-server, sorry people
<olivier> hi room
<shawnboy> theorem: so you think if I dug in... that if I feel fairly comfortable in Ubuntu now, that I'd pick up on BSD fairly easy?
<olivier> any french chatroom ?
<timmybobcat14> I have pasted the problem here. Any helpful solutions welcomed: Thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/580807/
<malibu> What IS the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-server?
<rww> !fr | olivier
<ubottu> olivier: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theorem> shawnboy: are you familiar with CLI ?
<olivier> tkx
<shendai> testing - please disregard
<shawnboy> theorem: very familiar with CLI, not a guru though.
<theorem> shawnboy: you'll likely do fine then
<olivier> server is generally minimal install, with many deamons preinstaller
<phoenixsampras> oliver_: pute le merde, coman ta le vou
<theorem> shawnboy: run it a VM if you're scared.  it's very familiar
<shawnboy> theorem: I may give it a spin. Got Ubuntu on most my machines, DSL on ancient laptop, Yellow Dog Linux on PS3, and running FreeNAS on old heap.
<theorem> shawnboy: FreeBSD should run on any of those
<theorem> shawnboy: and the ZFS guides make things a snap.
<shawnboy> theorem: I like when things are snap.
<alberto> Hello, does anybody know anything about using VST Instruments on Ubuntu via Jack?
<shawnboy> theorem: I really like guides.
<timmybobcat14> How does one check one's "permissions"?
<AnubArack> How can I fix my video playback on 10.10 ? It's a bit croppy at times, like 1/4 of the screen desyncs while the scene is moving
<alberto> I mean I just can't make them work
<ThinkT510> !permissions | timmybobcat14
<ubottu> timmybobcat14: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<suicidolt> thanks alexantemachina malibu Fredrick and ThinkT510.  dlynes I am currently just trying to get a feel for it.  I am using a netbook though, so some things are extremely confusing
<shawnboy> theorem: thanks for feedback. have a good one.
<theorem> you too
<coz_> hey agll
<Firefishe> alberto:  VST are the instrument *files* for whatever synth you're using them with, correct?
<coz_>  rather hey all
<dlynes> suicidolt, some newer laptops may or may not have incompatible hardware
<alexantemachina> lol... suicidolt, unity is confusing to me too
<timmybobcat14> ThinkT510ubottu  - cheers
<alexantemachina> dunno how to configure that sidebar
<Firefishe> hey coz_
<alberto> Firefishe Yes, I suppose
<alexantemachina> can anybody pleeez tell me?
<coz_> Firefishe,  hey guy
<alberto> Firefishe Yes, that's right, definitely.
<timmybobcat14> I have pasted the problem here. Any helpful solutions welcomed: Thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/580807/
<Firefishe> alberto:  Are you trying to use a particular synth?
<ThinkT510> !unity | alexantemachina
<ubottu> alexantemachina: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<alberto> Firefishe I've been actually trying to use plenty of them, none of them working...
<timmybobcat14> Nautilus could not create the following required folder: /home/myname/Desktop; /home/myname/.nautilus
<timmybobcat14> There is a problem with the configuration service (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfpsanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<alberto> Firefishe What I'm really trying to do is connecting Windows VST Instruments via Wine and dssi-vst through Jack server
<rreyes> hi all... my laptop overheats with ubuntu 10.10... any ideas on what could it be? No overheat with win7
<timmybobcat14> "Could not update ICE Authority file /home/myname/.ICEauthority"
<coz_> timmybobcat14,  the first thing I would attemtp is  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Firefishe> alberto:  If you're using wine, anything like that is a crap shoot.  Unless there's a specific project targeting that, I'm afraid I can't help you.
<Firefishe> alberto: I've played around with linux-native stuff for VST, but never using wine for something like that.
<timmybobcat14> coz- hi. So what is the distro upgrade-a download again of the lates kernel??
<alberto> Firefishe Are there any native VST instruments for linux?
<dlynes> Isn't apt-get --force-yes supposed to ignore dependencies?
<Firefishe> alberto: www.linux-vst.com has some
<Jordan_U> dlynes: No. And it's not generally a good idea to use --force-yes or to try to ignore dependencies. What are you trying to accomplish?
<olivier> is there any solaris room ?
<alberto> Firefishe Are they really "instruments"? And above all, are they free?
<iceroot> olivier: try #solaris or any other strings
<ohzie> A friend of mine was talking about Apache Tomcat: gpmidi: hey guys, we put a webserver on your webserver so you can proxy while you serve
<timmybobcat14> COZ_ - is that code for reinstall it all again (yet again?) : b
<dlynes> Jordan_U, install a package that says   creepy: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed, even though both python 2.5 and python 2.6 are installed
<ohzie> I found this funny. ( ;_;)
<timmybobcat14> coz_ - is that code for reinstall it all again (yet again?) : b
<coz_> timmybobcat14,  no that will update or upgrade any libraries or packages  for the system you have already
<dlynes> Jordan_U, and its dependency line looks like this:  Depends: python (>= 2.5), python (<< 2.6), python-support (>= 0.7.1), osm-gps-map, python-simplejson, python-osmgpsmap (>= 0.7), python-beautifulsoup, python-pyexiv2, python-configobj, python-setuptools
<Firefishe> alberto: some are, some aren't
<Firefishe> alberto:  some synth products have to be purchased.
<alberto> Firefishe Thank you very much... By the way, check this out ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys1s3Dk5sGo
<Firefishe> alberto:  Thank you, I will :)
<Jordan_U> dlynes: What is creepy?
<dlynes> Jordan_U, http://freshmeat.net/projects/creepy
<timmybobcat14> coz_ ok I have just run update now.
<dlynes> Jordan_U, A research tool
<peter_felching> Hi. What do I need to install in order to enable synaptics multitouch? I am not interested in hacking xorg.conf (it crashes anyway), and I knew that some synaptics driver can deliver this function since I installed it once.
<alberto> Firefishe He gets that VST plug-in to work with Wine and dssi-vst... Although it seems to be very tricky...
<timmybobcat14> coz_ - this is the result of sudo apt-get distro upgrade: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<suicidolt> First question, my touchpad no longer has multitouch.  I found a website: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html  but it's greek to me
<Jordan_U> dlynes: I just tried adding the ppa on my 10.10 system and installing creepy has no dependency problem here.
<Firefishe> alberto: is Addictive Drums windows software?
<timmybobcat14> coz_ -maybe just the sudo apt-get update has done the trick (but I'm not too hopeful)
<dlynes> Jordan_U, yeah...trying to install it on 9.04 here
<coz_> timmybobcat14,  if it didnt update or upgrade anything then the issue probably isnt solved
<Jordan_U> dlynes: 9.04 is no longer supported.
<Jordan_U> !eol | dlynes
<natrixnatrix89> All wifi routers and accespoints are based on linux, right? Does anyonw know a way to turn your ubuntu pc in a wifi router or ap?
<ubottu> dlynes: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dlynes> Jordan_U, yeah...everyone keeps telling me that
<alberto> Firefishe I think it is... Nevertheless, the user describes what he uses to get that working... And he says he's using Wine and dssi-vst
<olivier> do i have to perfect my english ? cause no frenchy knows about zoning in solaris10
<timmybobcat14> coz_- not kidding. ha ha ha ha. What about the permissions route-do you think the solution might lie there? Oh if only I was a techy!
<alberto> Firefishe Therefore Addictive Drums must be made for Windows / Mac platforms...
<Jordan_U> dlynes: That's because 1: You shouldn't be running an OS without security updates and 2: "No longer supported" means that we don't support it.
<ohzie> natrixnatrix89: Some are linux based, some are not.
<Loshki> timmybobcat14: still struggling with the .ICEauthority thing?
<ohzie> natrixnatrix89: using a linux pc as an access point is possible, but it depends on your hardware.
<dlynes> Jordan_U, w/o security updates is relative, considering it's on a closed network, without internet
<Jordan_U> dlynes: Why are you using 9.04 still?
<natrixnatrix89> ohzie: because some wifi cards don't support it?
<Jordan_U> dlynes: That still doesn't change point #2. We don't support unsupported releases.
<dlynes> Jordan_U, because the platform is stable on 9.04, and we haven't worked the kinks out of 10.04 yet
<ohzie> natrixnatrix89: Because the drivers don't support it
<natrixnatrix89> right
<ohzie> natrixnatrix89: any hardware is capable of it
<ohzie> it's the driver that's the difficult part
<natrixnatrix89> yeah
<Firefishe> alberto:  I'll peruse is a bit more.  Now I'm interested.
<natrixnatrix89> but I've been searching for programs on ubuntu that would do it. but it seems impossible to find one..
<AnubArack> How can I fix my video playback on 10.10 ? It's a bit cropy at times, like 1/4 of the screen desyncs while the scene is moving
<Firefishe> alberto: Also, for you--and all who are interested--here's the page for the product, itself.  Might be useful.  http://www.xlnaudio.com/?page=products&p_page=addictivedrums
<dlynes> Jordan_U, there's a few kinks with plymouth, gdm/xdm and 10.04 for our autoinstaller for pxeboot-based installs
<Jordan_U> dlynes: If you want to use 9.04 you're on your own. We can probably help you with getting the kinks worked out with 10.04 though.
<timmybobcat14> Loshki- yes. Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/580807/
<ohzie> natrixnatrix89: There are no one-click software suites. It takes some work and patience and a lot of learning.
<alberto> Firefishe Thank you very much.
<ohzie> natrixnatrix89: here is a guide: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3463611/Build-A-Linux-Based--Wireless-Access-Point.htm
<Firefishe> alberto: I absolutely love synth stuff.  I'm a keyboardist, and I love pads, techno, and lots of new-age/dreamy stuff.  I just wish it were a little easier to set up in linux.
<question_> is there a basic beginner channel that i can ask simple questions without looking dumb?
<dlynes> Jordan_U, yeah...unfortunately i'm not the one that gets to triage what's important and what's not for our product lifecycle
<ohzie> question_: this one
<Firefishe> alberto:  you're welcome.  happy to help :)
<natrixnatrix89> ohzie: thanks but will it support infrastructure mode?
<Firefishe> question_: Just ask.
<olivier> don't worry 'bout looking dumb, just ask ;)
<natrixnatrix89> because ad-hoc is not recognized by many devices
<ohzie> natrixnatrix89: That depends on your hardware and what drive you use.
<dlynes> Jordan_U, upgrading to 10.04 is important, but it's about 30 tasks down from the top of the mole hill right now
<timmybobcat14> "Could not update ICE Authority file /home/myname/.ICEauthority"
<Loshki> timmybobcat14: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/iceauthority-error-in-ubuntu-8-10-a-681312/ -- the post by arizonagroovejet is what I'd try next...
<Zahrada> I've got a quick question.
<natrixnatrix89> ohzie: for example my cell phone is android. And its so easy to turn that in ap. just click enable tethering. and it becomes a wifi hotspot, and shares the internet from its 3g
<Loshki> !ask | Zahrada
<ubottu> Zahrada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<question_> i am kind of confused about using the /join channel vs what is already on the right side of this page in orange and in white
<Jordan_U> dlynes: Unfortunately your corporate policies do not change this channel's policies. We do not support 9.04 here. Period.
<timmybobcat14> Loshki-looks like I'm going to have to-try it I mean. All very trying really ain't it with linux...: B
<Zahrada> Assuming /boot contains everything you need to get the os booting (grub included, I hope), how large does a partition have to be to contain it?
<dlynes> Jordan_U, ah...thought that was just a ubuntu policy, not necessarily a channel policy
<Loshki> timmybobcat14: either you like diy computing or you don't :-)
<ohzie> Zahrada: I shoot for 100MB usually. That gives it room for a few kernels
<question_> did anyone see my question? thanks
<Zahrada> Thanks.
<timmybobcat14> Loshki-Well I wouldn't buy a motorcar if I was going to have be diying it all the time. Would you?
<ohzie> question_: Not sure what you're asking
<Zahrada> I'm really just starting to explore Linux (through Ubuntu), as my old platform just doesn't do the trick anymore (OS/2)
<question_> how do i go about joining c=a channel on the right side of this page. double click in the channel?
<Loshki> timmybobcat14: some people would buy a motorcar just so they could fiddle with it...
<Zahrada> And I must say, it's awesome.
<ohzie> question_: what page
<Thedemon007> Hola alguien habla español?
<rww> !es | Thedemon007
<ubottu> Thedemon007: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<question_> on the right side here with different channels. i see users on top and channels on the bottom.
<naeluh> hi I am trying to update my mysql database from 5.0 to 5.1 and I having some serious problems any one know where ther eis some good documentation or know how to do this
<suicidolt> wow, all these computer experts and nobody knows the answer...
<naeluh> I am running ubuntu 9.04
<xangua> !attitude | suicidolt
<ubottu> suicidolt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xangua> naeluh: upgrade to a stable and supported release, served ;)
<timmybobcat14> Loshki-I know but so many people wouldn't either because they haven't got the time, or the mind power, or just simply want something that will take them confortably from point a to point b with having to get under the bonnet every 5 minutes.
<suicidolt> sorry xangua
<rww> naeluh: Ubuntu 9.04 reached end-of-life status in October 2010, and is no longer supported in this channel. Please see the EOL Upgrade information ubottu's about to send you.
<ohzie> question_: 'here' is a noun usually defined by being in a similar location, or pointing, or something indicating what 'here' is representing, as a word. I don't understand where your 'here' is.
<rww> !eol > naeluh
<ubottu> naeluh, please see my private message
<Zahrada> anyhoo I'm off
<Zahrada> thanks for the help (and all the fish, I suppose?)
<timmybobcat14> Loshki-you can see-well I certainly can why a lot of ordinary people would give up on lnx and go for the comercial competitor.
<timmybobcat14> Oh well guess it's reinstall nunber 106 again then...
<Loshki> timmybobcat14: linux is not for everyone. There's no shame in going to an 'alternative' if that suits you better....
<suicidolt> My touchpad no longer has multitouch.  I found a website: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html  but it's greek to me
<Murtoc> hey i need help
<naeluh> does it matter if I am a server and not a computer?
<ohzie> naeluh: a server is a computer, isn't it?
<Murtoc> I was running SSH fine and after i stoped my apatche server i cannot ssh into my computer
<naeluh> I mean I am on a cloud server
<timmybobcat14> Loshki-you mean like buying motor car that won't break down every 5 mintues or that you don't need a degree in mechinacal engineering  in order to keep working. No no shame at all-common sense really at the end of the day.
<ohzie> naeluh: you're on a virtual machine
<rww> naeluh: no, 9.04 isn't LTS, so the end-of-life deadline is 18 months from release for server and desktop.
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: What were you doing with Ubuntu when it broke
<mdkess> Question: Say I have a file that has a bunch of multiple line records separated by '----'. Each record has a "Date=234343434323" line with an epoch timestamp on it. Is there any way that I can sort the records in this file by date (without having to write a perl script or such)?
<naeluh> rww: cool thanks
<s5fs> suicidolt: what part is greek?
<oven_> dumb question, but can someone tell me if I installed 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu
<oven_> here is my uname -a results, Linux oven 2.6.35-27-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 21:46:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<s5fs> oven_: looks 32bit to me
<mdkess> oven_, try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- is it broke? Isn't there a simple solution to the problem? I am after all using it to reply to you-albeit in limited failsafe graphics mode. I suspect the problem arose in my ham fisted attempt to manually install it on my hard drive. But of course Ubuntu was broke before I made that attempt but that again was something that I suspect could have been easily corrected if I paid an technician to come to my haouse and  repair
<timmybobcat14>  it.
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- http://paste.ubuntu.com/580807/
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: What I mean is, what is the problem that you are currently experiencing.
<Murtoc> i am not able to ssh into a computer after i shut down the apatche2 server i had on that computer
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- http://paste.ubuntu.com/580807/
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: Hold please.
<oven_> <mdkess> what am I looking for in those results? I know I have a 64 bit processor but I think the disc I just used might have been 32 bit accidentally
<mdkess> oven_ err I mean /proc/version
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: did you encrypt your home partition on install?
<suicidolt> s5fs: what is it asking me to do?
<Murtoc> no
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - ha ha ha I wouldn't know how. Unless I did so by accident.
<oven_> cat /proc/version
<oven_> Linux version 2.6.35-27-generic-pae (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 21:46:58 UTC 2011
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-how about my permissions-do you think the answer lies there?
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: It actually asks you "do you want to encrypt your home partition?"
<hihihi100> k
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: it's very simple but can cause problems if your hardware hates it
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: what are the other sdb partitions doing?
<mdkess> oven_ that's a 32 bit kernel, same as uname -a I guess.
<pylix> how do i redirect the terminals output to a txt file?
<timmybobcat14> ozie-let me just start gparted...
<oven_> yeah alright, thanks
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: for that matter, what is sda doing
<s5fs> suicidolt: well, first off, are you certain that your hardware supports multitouch?
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: is this a very complicated multiboot?
<suicidolt> yes, it was working in windows
<mdkess> oven_ if it was 64 bits, it should say something like i686_64 at the end of the uname -a line
<s5fs> suicidolt: okay, but it hasn't worked in linux so far?
<suicidolt> it didn't work automatically, but that seems standard
<s5fs> oven_: here's my uname -a, i'm a 64bit system
<s5fs> oven_: Linux zoidberg 2.6.35-27-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 20:25:46 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<s5fs> suicidolt: okay, the article is essentially a step-by-step
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - the machine has two hard drives: sda with linux mint 10, and this drive sdb which has Ubuntu 1004 and ubuntu 9.04 and a broken ubuntu 8.04 on it. This Ubuntu 10.04 has the problem. The 9.04 works very well with no problems
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<s5fs> suicidolt: you create a new file, paste the crap from the article into the file, save it, then run a command
<oven_> thanks. I'm going to burn a new disc and reinstall I guess
<suicidolt> right, I guess there's 2 concerns here on my end.  1: how do I do what it's telling me to do (where do I go, etc) and 2: what is it doing, so I don't mess up my system doing something I don't understand
<s5fs> suicidolt: ah, that's a better question :-D
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: Can you mount your home partition?
<s5fs> suicidolt: i'll be honest, i'm not exactly sure what is going on in the article, but i am willing to hazard a guess.
<suicidolt> can we start with where I go to type in all that stuff?
<s5fs> suicidolt: it appears that you are creating some sort of policy file, placing it into a specific location, and then restarting the service that will read that config and enable multitouch
<Murtoc> need ssh help
<ohzie> Murtoc: what's wrong?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- gparted is telling me mounted on /home
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: close gparted and open up a terminal
<s5fs> suicidolt: pathing is in the commands already. so, go ahead and open up a terminal and then paste in the first command (the gksudo gedit /etc/hal line)
<Murtoc> ever sence my friend stoped my apatche server i cant ssh into that computer
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- ok
<suicidolt> ok, and that is creating the file? where is the file so I can find it later?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-opened
<suicidolt> side note -- just found out where the terminal was
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: df -h
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: gimme the sdb7 line
<s5fs> suicidolt: here's the command, let's break it down:  "gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi"
<s5fs> suicidolt: gksudo will enable your user to run as "root"
<s5fs> suicidolt: gedit is the text editor you will be using
<suicidolt> so gksudo differs from sudo how?
<s5fs> suicidolt: beats me, can't say i use it
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-        /dev/sdb7              63G  251M   59G   1% /home
 * suicidolt facepalms.
<ohzie> suicidolt: gnome toolkit
<s5fs> suicidolt: i'd say you can probably safely use regular sudo
<ohzie> suicidolt: it's graphical sudo
<ohzie> s5fs: in terminal yes but not in run
<suicidolt> what does that mean ohzie?
<s5fs> suicidolt: look man, i don't admin gui systems, i don't know everything.
<ohzie> suicidolt: it means pictures
<suicidolt> I know what graphical means
<suicidolt> what is the difference between sudo and graphical sudo? what is its application?
<s5fs> suicidolt: sounds like its what you wanna do when you use "run" (alt-f2)
<ohzie> suicidolt: open a terminal and run sudo gedit. Then run gksu gedit. That's the difference
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - sorry hadn't closed gparted                          /dev/sdb7              63G  251M   59G   1% /home
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: no that's fine
<s5fs> suicidolt: however, if you are running from a console then sudo is fine
<suicidolt> ok, thanks
<suicidolt> that makes sense now
<suicidolt> ok
<suicidolt> thanks s5fs
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: type "cd ~" and then do "cd .." and then "ls -o"
<s5fs> suicidolt: np. the last argument to the command is the full path to the file.
<s5fs> suicidolt: so, assuming you create the file, paste the stuff in and it doesn't work, i think you can just delete the file and restart hal
<Murtoc> need ssh help
<thebigham> I'm thinking about switching to ubuntu. But are there any program for c++ programming ??
<sexysara> quick question here... I been used to use Ubuntu 9.04, now I use Lucid.... is it better to stay on a LTS release or non LTS?
<sexysara> using*
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - ok done that
<s5fs> sexysara: how long do you go between reinstalls?
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: give me the line for your home directory
<lighta> thebigham, , eclipse, netbeans, codeblocks... what do you need ?
<sexysara> this is my second install as it were
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: the front part is the important part, the letters and dashes
<rww> sexysara: LTS, if you update infrequently enough that you were still on Ubuntu 9.04.
<Firefishe> thebigham: There are many ways to program in c++ using ubuntu.  I use an IDE called Code::Blocks, for example.
<Fredrick> what is a lamp server used for? i was told i should add it to my desktop insta
<timmybobcat14> ohzie -                  drwxr-xr-x 30 mal   4096 2011-03-15 23:02
<Fredrick> install**
<sexysara> I sued 9.04 of 2 months, then I did a clean install for Luicd.... not sure if I should stay here or upgrade to Mavrick
<sexysara> used*
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: the first char determines what the file is. - for a regular file, d for a directory, other things for other things
<s5fs> Fredrick: lamp is a web server
<s5fs> Fredrick: it stands for "linux, apache, mysql, php"
<Murtoc> can anyone help me with ym ssh problem
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Murtoc> hi
<Hilikus> to run windows games what's better, wine or virtualbox?
<Fredrick> oh, why would i want that in my desktp, and not a server? thanks s5fs
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: the next characters come in three sets of three, read, write, and execute. the first set is you, the second is your group, the third is everyone else. the last character is the sticky bit. Don't worry about the sticky bit until later. It's complicated and varies from flavor to flavor.
<Murtoc> you guys are useless
<s5fs_away> Fredrick: helpful if you are doing local web development
<Counterspell> Can Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit support 6GB of RAM?
<ohzie> Counterspell: no
<ohzie> Counterspell: I mean it'll run, it won't break
<ohzie> Counterspell: but it won't use all your ram
<rww> Counterspell: With PAE, which is enabled by default if it detects you need it, yes.
<Counterspell> ohzie, that's what i thought, why is 64-bit "recommended"?
<rww> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ohzie> Counterspell: so you can use all your ram
<ohzie> Counterspell: Duh. :-P
<rww> Counterspell: 32-bit is recommended on the Downloads page because a lot more consumer computers support 32-bit than 64-bit.
<Counterspell> ohzie, no i mean 32-bit lol sorry
<rww> Counterspell: if your computer works with 64-bit, get 64-bit.
<Counterspell> i see
<ohzie> Counterspell: Oh because 64 bit introduces some complications.
<Counterspell> thanks for the info
<Counterspell> i am currently running 10.04 64-bit
<ohzie> Counterspell: not all apps have working 64 bit builds.
<Counterspell> but i am having trouble with Wacom drivers
<ohzie> Counterspell: don't switch to 32 unless you have problems
<ohzie> Counterspell: and even then, there are ways to run the 32 bit apps in a chroot
<ohzie> Counterspell: with 32 bit libraries
<ohzie> Counterspell: and if you're willing to put up with that, it's so much better for your system to run 64 bit.
<Counterspell> which Xorg comes with 10.10?
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: do me a favor
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: you're still in /home right?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - ok em does it look like I have the 3 sets of three there.  I also have a lost + found folder for some reason in this home directory. Is that usual?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- yes still in home
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: yes
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: the lost and found is normal because you've set your home aside as a separate partition
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: every partition should have its own, more or less
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - ok. What do you want me to do?
<dacaro> hi i need help, how can i active extra visual effect ?
<Hilikus> to run windows games what's better, wine or virtualbox?
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: sec
<ohzie> I want to make sure I have this exactly right
<dacaro> somebody help me?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- that's important : b
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: and your home folder is /home/mal ?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- correct
<dacaro> please help me...
<dacaro> grrrrr...
<rww> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: "sudo chown -R mal:mal /home/mal" then "sudo chmod -R 770 /home/mal"
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: that will fix any permission issues you might have
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: and I think you have an ownership issue on your home folder
<[thor]> dacaro: what brand of video card do you have?
<dacaro> see my doubt
<dacaro> nvidia
<rafal_> R@fal
<[thor]> dacaro: go to System > Administrator > Additional Hardware
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- should I do sudo su for this?
<yng18> !son
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: no what I gave you is fine
<dacaro_> done
<toosugar> ciau!
<dacaro_> done
<[thor]> dacaro_: did it have drivers listed for your hardware?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie -   chown: cannot access `/home/mal/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: you didn't sudo
<[thor]> dacaro_: please use this channel, i do not accept /msg
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: one second
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: go into /home/mal
<ohzie> and do
<ohzie> "ls -Ao | grep gvfs"
<jesse__> hi
<dacaro_> ok
<dacaro_> i read now
<dacaro_> _> wait
<dacaro_> <dacaro_> is aditional hardware?
<dacaro_> <dacaro_> im my ubuntu dont have aditional hardware
<dacaro_> <dacaro_> only hava hardware drivers
<FloodBot1> dacaro_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[thor]> dacaro_: yes. hardware drivers is correct
<rww> dacaro_: They're the same thing. The name of that program in the menu changes pretty much every release >.>
<dacaro_> Nvidia version 173
<[thor]> dacaro_: is it enabled? ( green light )
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - ok in mal
<dacaro_> yes
<ohzie> timmybobcat14:
<ohzie> "ls -Ao | grep gvfs"
<[thor]> dacaro_: that should be enough to enable the "Extra" visual effects
<dacaro_> when i active extra visual efects
<dacaro_> appear a msg error
<sexysara> are you using Compiz?
<dacaro_> visual effects cant enabled
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - ok what do you need?
<sexysara> you can use Compiz and Emerald
<dacaro_> compiz i dont know
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: it printed one single line, I'd like that line please.
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<[thor]> dacaro_: video card might not support 3D acceleration
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- I seem to have 2 lines here ...
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: AHH!
<dacaro_> but when i log like root
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: please provide them
<dacaro_> i active normal
<sexysara> hmmm, Ubottu, I been using Compiz and Emerald on Lucid just fine, nor bugs at all for me at least
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- beg your pardon only one line...: b
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: oh okay
<ohzie> lol
<dacaro_> emerald is it repository?
<sexysara> yes its in Repo
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-      dr-x------  2 mal     0 2011-03-15 21:59 .gvfs
<sexysara> apt-cache search it or open the manger thingy
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: kk cool beans
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: do me a favor
<dacaro_> ok
<dacaro_> but i want resolve my problem
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: reboot and see if you have the same problem. I'll be in here, but use my name so it hilights
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - ok
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: you can send me a pm if I don't respond in a minute or two
<Note-book> I download ubuntu and then installed KDE straight away so I don't know if it's KDE but my system runs really slow. 1.83 Core Duo / 1 GB RAM / NVIDIA GeForce GO 7400
<ohzie> Note-book: Yeah, turn off all the decorator effects on KDE
<sexysara> brb
<dacaro_> how active by terminal visual effects extra?
<ohzie> Note-book: it should run a lot smoother after than
<ohzie> that*
<timmybobcat14> ohzie - ok I'll reboot now thanks for your help hopefully back with good nus.
<Note-book> ohzie, I did. I have almost all effects turned off. But it's sluggish to the extent of this text being typed appear in jerks.
<ohzie> Note-book: Oh man I bet it's your video driver
<dacaro_> <dacaro_> how active by terminal visual effects extra?
<ohzie> Note-book: and I don't know how to fix that problem because the newest ubuntu doesn't print an xorg.conf unless everything breaks or something like that and I haven't learned how to fix it yet
<irs> hello
<dacaro_> test
<ohzie> Note-book: but that sounds like a graphics driver problem to me
<dacaro_> how active by terminal visual effects extra?
<dacaro_> am i online?
<aeon-ltd> dacaro_: yes
<[thor]> dacaro_: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-br ?
<dacaro_> lol thanks
<Note-book> ohzie, Thank you. Changing as we speak.
<dacaro_> yes
<sexysara> Dararo... go... Edit --> Profile Prefreces -- > Backround.... then uncheck all the boxes but the transparteny
<dacaro_> brasilians are ignorantes
<[thor]> hah
<ohzie> dacaro_: I'm going to copy that sentence and use it whenever anyone asks my why racism is funny.
<ge0rge> exit
<dacaro_> i am brazilian
<dacaro_> ignorants dont racism
<rww> Comments about peoples' country or race are offtopic for this channel, thanks. Let's get back to Ubuntu technical support.
<BoBo_> ok I am having trouble setting up a websever on ubuntu
<banker247> does furious ISO mount to a drive letter? i'm unable to find it.
<illmortal> does anyone know what email client will connect to exchange server 2010? Or is it too early for that compatibility to exist right now?
<dacaro_> i want know how can i active by code the visual efects extra?
<pjtmsbbto>   hey guise, #archlinux is way better.
<pjtmsbbto>   hey guise, #archlinux is way better.
<pjtmsbbto>   hey guise, #archlinux is way better.
<xynxueyme>   hey guise, #archlinux is way better.
<FloodBot1> pjtmsbbto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[thor]> banker247: it mounts to /home/<yourusername>/
<lighta> hey guys is there a way to coment a block in gedit ? (insert // in front)
<morissette> anyone wanna give this a go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10564230#post10564230
<morissette> lighta, what are you trying to comment out?
<lighta> a C block
<lighta> I don't want to use /* */
<BoBo_> I guess its more of a routing issue with ubuntu i have 2 rounters one infront of the other when i forward port 80 one one to the other then to my windows pc it works great if i then switch it to my linux pc it wont load from the outside ip adress but it works from all the other adresses
<[thor]> banker247: in fact, it shows the mount point at the bottom panel of FuriosISO
<lighta> just want to know if there a trick about gedit
<morissette> lighta, I use vim personally
<banker247> [thor], yea i see that thers no drive letter.. its just /home/whatever..
<banker247> so it mounts to c?
<[thor]> banker247: so that's where it mounts.. there are no drive letters in linux
<ohzie> lighta: gedit is immensely simple. You might try kate for more complicated things
<dacaro_> aaaaaaaa I hate myself
<jake> I am trying to hook up my i pod shuffle to put songs on it can someone help?
<bl4ckcomb> jake, have you tried gtk-pod?
<jake> not yet
<lighta> how would I do this with vim ? used to nano instead vim
<bl4ckcomb> jake, I've used it earlier for an iPod Nano 3th gen
<dacaro_> I want to know how to enable the terminal to option extra visual effects, is there any way? Yes or no?
<jake> Yes it couldn't find it also its not even detecting the ipod on the computer
<suicidolt> s5fs_away: sorry to continue this, but I got an error when I tried to save....I don't think the hal folder (is it called folder?) exists
<BoBo_> any one think they could help me with that problem?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-oh my goodness you are a genius. Thank you v much.
<Pici> dacaro_: Is there a reason you can't use the gui tool for that?
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: I am not a genius, I just followed the error messages. =P
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: may I ask, why is your system so complicated?
<dacaro_> gui is in troubleGui is bug
#ubuntu 2011-03-16
<dacaro_> gui is in trouble
<sexysara> Dacaro... go to Edit -- > Profile Pregrense -- > Backround.... then uncheck all the boxes except for transparncey
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-complicated? How so?
<dacaro_> gui = error
<sexysara> profile Prefrenese*
<tibman> Howdy, I have the new thinkpad x120e and I am having troubles installing ubuntu 10.10 x64. the installer crashes on the "preparing to install Ubuntu" screen.
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: five different versions of APT-based linux. I could see an RPM version, an APT version, and a pacman version, and a portage version, to get the feet wet in different ways
<dacaro_> sexysara i did this
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: but five of all the same version baffles me
<BoBo_> i have 2 rounters one infront of the other when i forward port 80 one one to the other then to my windows pc it works great if i then switch it to my linux pc it wont load from the outside ip adress but it works from all the other adresses
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: I just would like to understand, for the sake of curiosity
<dacaro_> but dont
<sexysara> Darco, then must choose what color you want to use then it sould work
<sexysara> go to colors
<jake> i need help my computer cant find the ipod shuffle and also no program i have used found it
<sexysara> go to colors and uncheck all the boxes in there too then choose ur color
<dacaro_> sexysara i want active visual effects extra
<dacaro_> in root i active normal
<sexysara> ooooh, I thought yuo wanted transparent efect in terminal, my bad
<dacaro_> in user i cant active
<sexysara> I myself use Compiz and Emerald, both are really good
<dacaro_> xD
<tchqvolo> hi
<dacaro_> my english is very bad
<sexysara> what distro are you using Dacaro?
<dacaro_> yes but i want active by ubuntu
<dacaro_> without donwload separeted file
<tibman> jake, watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmtkr2J9PCs
<dacaro_> 10.4
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- mmmm...I'm just wondering how you could see so much of my computer. ha ha ha. I'm not aware I have all those. I did have debian mint  and linux mint installed but removed the Debian mint. I then installed Ubunyu 8.04 and finally now ubuntu 10.04. Ubuntu 9.04 has been on here most of the time.
<dacaro_> 10.04  portuguese
<sexysara> hmmm same here.... are you using Compiz and Emerald by chance?
<sexysara> oooh , not English huh haha, I gotcha
<tchqvolo> this is my first time in irc
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: when I asked you what the other partitions on your system were, I counted five different linux installs. Four ubuntu and one Mint
<tchqvolo> nice to see a lot of people in this tiçe
<[thor]> tchqvolo: how can we help? please give us as many details as possible
<tchqvolo> time
<dacaro_> I can not sleep if i dont resolve a error
<Note-book> ohzie, Fixed :D
<ohzie> Note-book: Grats!
<sexysara> dumb question I'm sure... but have you tried Google Dacaro?
<dacaro_> yes
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-not sure what the 4th ubuntu might be...?
<sexysara> k, just making sure :)
<tchqvolo> i have a little problem with ubuntu serveur
<tchqvolo> ssh is ok but hoz can i configure rsync for windows clients to my server ubuntu
<tchqvolo> how
<BoBo_> any one here that could help me solve a routing problem?
<ohzie> tchqvolo: There are some windows rsync clients. :/
<ohzie> tchqvolo: I've never had to use them.
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-I was actually using the previous kernal of ubuntu 10.04 which you just so kindly helped me to fix but the latest kernel still has the problem.
<itilious> why does split4g still "copy files" even if there are no 4+GB files?
<tchqvolo> thx
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: oh if you're only getting that with that specific kernel then you need to switch to your old kernel
<tchqvolo> ok but how configure rsync in ubuntu serveur
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: and if you could file a bug report because a new kernel shouldn't do that at all
<bl4ckcomb> itilious, might be a bit-flip caused by Japan's radiation
<timmybobcat14> So shall I copy and paste the steps you used here and if I can open the new kernel apply them there? No no I seemed to have the problem with both kernels but now not with this one only the latest one.
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-how do you file a bug report?
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: I don't know, I don't file them
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: I just use old stuff that has no or very few bugs
<bastidrazor> !bug | timmybobcat14
<ubottu> timmybobcat14: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-ha ha ha ha
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: because I'm lazy
<itilious> bl4ckcomb, :p
<itilious> opps
<tchqvolo> ok thx and have a good night
<tchqvolo> bye
<[thor]> timmybobcat14: http://bugs.launchpad.net/
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-well thank you very much-I don't even know if  your a male or a female but thank you anyway - I feel like I should invite you in for a cup of tea or something ha ha ha
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: Austin, TX? I'd have a beer with a bro, haha.
<timmybobcat14> [thor]  Thanks mate.
<[thor]> timmybobcat14: oh wait.. that's only for the individual projects. i'm not sure that ubuntu is there
<timmybobcat14> ohzie-well one bro to another then thanks.
<[thor]> timmybobcat14: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<[thor]> timmybobcat14: that second link is the proper one
<timmybobcat14> [thor] ok got it thanks.
<suicidolt> achem, ctrl+alt+f1 apparently does NOT open the terminal....
<suicidolt> er...f2 or whatever
<ohzie> timmybobcat14: np
<s5fs> suicidolt: alt+f2 pulls up run
<suicidolt> yeah, not the terminal...
<suicidolt> locked me out of everything, my password wasn't even working
<s5fs> suicidolt: yeah, you flipped to a virtual terminal
<suicidolt> s5fs: thanks.  Did you see my question to you earlier?
<s5fs> suicidolt: ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back, i think. at least it does on my system.
<s5fs> suicidolt: no, i went and made garlic knots, but i'm back for a couple min. get the multitouch working?
<s5fs> suicidolt: okay, so you probably need to create the directories first, as you said
<suicidolt> no, there is no hal folder (is it called a folder) in /etc
<suicidolt> and is there a way to figure see a directory tree without being inside a progrem like gedit?
<s5fs> suicidolt: okay, so from the console, run "sudo mkdir -p  /etc/hal/fdi/policy"
<suicidolt> is that a good idea? in the site it says "restart hal" to me it sounds like hal is something I should install first
<Note-book> how do I open the Ubuntu service manager in KDE?
<s5fs> suicidolt: try restarting it, if you get an error let us know
<Note-book> how do you manager services in ubuntu under KDE?
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- if it's not too much trouble can I ask you what were the first instuctions you asked me to in or should I have a copy of them somewhere on my terminal or something.
<Note-book> never mind, found
<zruty> How can I tell I have an intel or smd video device?
<cybernd> q: is it possible to enable upstart logging in 10.10? for example "start ssh" supresses warnings like "host key not found" while the old init.d one displays valuable feedback
<s5fs> suicidolt: you can use "Places" to view directories, kinda like in Windows (but crappier). or you can use the shell.
<suicidolt> s5fs: command not found error
<s5fs> suicidolt: okay, then yeah, probably need to install the hal. i haven't messed with the hal in linux before, much different than windows probably.
<suicidolt> what is hal?
<s5fs> suicidolt: "hardware abstraction layer"
<Jordan_U> suicidolt: HAL is an obsolete system for managing hardware, it's been replaced by other projects like devicekit. I would *not* recommend installing it.
<suicidolt> is the tutorial I'm reading out of date.  She gives a command to test it that also does not work
<s5fs> Jordan_U: good feedback, thanks.
<Jordan_U> s5fs: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> suicidolt: What are you trying to accomplish?
<s5fs> suicidolt: Jordan_U is probably on the right track here. I'd dig around for a more recent article, I'm sorry I didn't check it sooner.
<suicidolt> Jordan_U: multitouch for my touchpad
<illmortal> does anyone know what email client will connect to exchange server 2010? Or is it too early for that compatibility to exist right now?
<p3rror> hello
<timmybobcat14> ohzie- ok have to go. Speak to you again. Have a nice evein in Austin TX. Thanks again, bro.
<suicidolt> definitely an old article Posted by ravi on Friday, March 27, 2009
<p3rror> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<p3rror> wheni run alsamixer
<p3rror> what is it ?
<solo_> samixer?
<jonne> Hello,
<jonne> I've got a question about delaying an init.d script
<jonne> i can't figure out how to do it
<jonne> can anyone help me with that?
<pac1> is there a way to get info on a package you do not have installed?
<bastidrazor> pac1: apt-cache show packagename
<jonne> anyone can help me with adding a delay in a init.d startup script?
<alicui> hello
<perkywarrior> Hello all.
<jonne> hello
<tcopeland> Hello. I would like to create a bootable USB drive with persistent volumes, so that applications I install will be retained at shut down. I would also like to use GRUB on the drive and want a way to easily manage operating systems on the drive. Can someone tell me how to properly partition the drive so that I may boot from it and also have a general storage partition (fat32) for the storage of documents, etc to be accessed from an
<tcopeland> y environment? I feel that this is not a question for the ubuntu channel, so could someone point me to another channel or web site/page for specific knowledge on the subject?
<aeon-ltd> !persistent | tcopeland
<aeon-ltd> !usb | member:tcopeland
<ubottu> member:tcopeland: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<suicidolt> Jordan_U: did I miss your response?
<Jordan_U> suicidolt: Try installing and using gpointing-device-settings.
<jonne> anyone can help me with adding a delay in a init.d startup script?
<void> jeez
<nickmoeck> Does anyone know if there's a 2.6.38 kernel ppa for maverick ? I can't find anything
<Ben64> jonne: delay for what?
<jonne> i would like to delay an init.d script, for sabnzbd (download program) because my external USB driver mounts to slow
<orangeninja> can someone tell me the command to clean out old kernal?
<chrometiger> what is the easiest way to update Docky from 2.013 to 2.1.1       sudo apt-get update only takes me to 2.013
<bastidrazor> orangeninja: in synaptic search for 'linux-image' then uninstall them
<BoBo_> having trouble with ubuntu firewall any one able to help?
<bastidrazor> chrometiger: find a PPA
<jonne> so i want to delay the startup of the program, so my usb driver can mount first
<orangeninja> thanks bastidrazor
<LittleRed> jonne: couldn't you set that in the BIOS...
<bastidrazor> orangeninja: you're welcome.
<jonne> he can't see it in bios
<oven_> what was that command again to check ubuntu version? I want to write it down heh
<J697> What command can I do to restore the Gnome panels?
<oven_> killall gnome-panel
<chrometiger> bastidrazor:  haveing trouble finding anything but  for ver 2.013
<Ben64> jonne: you should be able to make sabnzbd load last by making the symlink in rc.d S99*
<LittleRed> jonne: so when you look at boot order in the advanced BIOS settings it's not there?
<jonne> it doesn't see any USB drivers in bios
<bastidrazor> oven_: lsb_release -a
<J697> What command can I do to restore the Gnome panels?
<jonne> and let me try that Ben
<bastidrazor> !panels | J697
<ubottu> J697: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<J697> ubottu, thanks ubottu
<J697> lol, "Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks ubottu"
<oven_> when I do lsb_release it tells me it's Ubuntu 10.10 maverick, but there was another command that showed the kernel too
<jonne> Ben64: sudo update-rc.d S99* [program name] default?
<Ben64> jonne: O_O no not at all
<jonne> lol
<jonne> *shoot me*
<Dankbuntu> oven_ uname -a ?
<Ben64> just rename it :D
<oven_> ya that's it, thanks man
<Dankbuntu> np
<Dankbuntu> lol that's like the only cmd i know
<jonne> i rename the program.sh to rc.d S99.sh? o.O
<Ben64> cd /etc/rc5.d/; mv *sabnzbd* S99sabnzbdplus
<suicidolt> almost everything says G or GL in front of it...what does that stand for?
<jonne> that it is in the other RC's doesn't matter?
<p3rror> i have no sound in iceweasl
<Ben64> jonne: you should be in runlevel 5 during a normal boot
<p3rror> who can help
<LukasB> If I wanted to download Adobe Flash Player using the terminal, what would be the command to go?
<jonne> alright :D
<nictrasavios> Hmm, is there a channel for virtual box , or may i ask it here?
<jonne> thank you Ben!
<Ben64> jonne: np, hope it works for you
<jonne> time to reboot!
<Evan1> When I run ubuntu from the live CD, and I play the game Armagetron Advanced, the fps is the same as it is on Windows, but when I install ubuntu, the fps on the game is too low for it to be played well.  Is there anybody who can help me?
<Evan1> I have an integrated intel graphics card in a laptop if that helps
<nictrasavios> Ill take the abundant silence as an "ask it here" , When i install windows 7 via virtual box, it stays on 0% for the "Expanding files" part, and will not leave 0%.
<[thor]> Evan1: go to System > Preferences > Appearance [[ Visual Effects ]]
<Evan1> do u think that they are slowing my system down?
<Ben64> nictrasavios: this an ubuntu channel, not a windows one : /
<Ben64> Evan1: it's possible
<nictrasavios> The disk has stopped and nothings being read, so i assume its frozen. and i know, this is virtual box.
<Evan1> Ill try, thanks for the help :)
<[thor]> Evan1: it is worth trying.. set it to normal, or none, and try armagetron again
<felixsulla> At one point I installed Jungledisk (Amazon's cloud backup), it was I believe from a dpkg or something, not through Synaptic, how do I get rid of it? The opening screen starts at every login?
<dabbish> how do I get what's on the top right of this screenshot? the system info and shortcuts: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/_media/screenshots/9.04-terminator-terminal-transparency.png?cache=
<nictrasavios> Ben64, i am using virtual box. this disk has worked time and time again outside of the box, so it is a VB problem, thus a supported linux application is having an issue, as such i am in full ability to ask it here, since when i asked no one reffered me to a specific channel for this information, it is assumed to be asked in general help.
<richardcavell> I want to easily transfer files from my virtualized Ubuntu 10.10 to my Mac that is on the same LAN.  What's the best thing?  Dropbox?
<[thor]> felixsulla: if that is the package name, you could use " dpkg -r jungledisk && dpkg -p jungledisk "
<nictrasavios> Now, intead of useless foreplay on what is and isnt supported, since if this wasnt i wouldnt ask. Dose anyone know why the disk refussed to work properly under the virtual box enviroment.
<Socky_> Hey guys.  I just bought a asus eee 1215n and i installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 10.10  When x booted up i installed the nvidia restricted drivers.  I ran the nvidia-xconfig to create my new config.  my nvidia driver shows up in lsmod, but i get no screen found when i start x.  I did a nvidia-detector and it returned "none"  Any ideas whats going on?
<felixsulla> [thor]: It doesn't show in my dpkg list though
<nictrasavios> Or can you reffer to me to somewhere i may get proper assistance with this issue.
<foowaffle> hey
<Mission_Control> http://vimeo.com/21039425
<Mission_Control> just throwing it out there
<format120> hey, my desktops wireless card finally died, what do you guys recomend as one with easy, PnP drivers?
<foowaffle> can someone help me share the net from linux to windows???
<Mission_Control> found it on empires might as well show it with you guys
<nictrasavios> Ill take the abundant silence as an "ask it here" , When i install windows 7 via virtual box, it stays on 0% for the "Expanding files" part, and will not leave 0%.
<syrinx_> !ot | Mission_Control
<ubottu> Mission_Control: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iflema> !patience | nictrasavios: try another disk... a linux one maybe...
<ubottu> nictrasavios: try another disk... a linux one maybe...: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nictrasavios> The disk has stopped and nothings being read, so i assume its frozen. and i know, this is virtual box.
<Mission_Control> sorry
<syrinx_> funny stuff though
<nictrasavios> iflema, i am not able to run itunes or the Adobe CS5 master collection under linux. it is imperative that i get this in workin order.
<foowaffle> how do i share the net over lan from linux to windows?
<syrinx_> nictrasavios: WINE?
<format120> nicktrasavios, try iseing wine?
<JediMaster> I'm having a real headache with my nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet adaptor, I'm getting 750Mbps + one way and 150kbps (yes, 0.15Mbps) the other. I've tested it with netperf and iperf, samba and ftp file transfers, and all show about the same. If I swap out from the inbuilt gigabit adaptor and try the 10/100 USB adaptor, it goes to 93.6Mbps both ways, any idea what's wrong with it? This is
<JediMaster> using CAT5e cable (tried different cables) directly from one machine to the other or through gigabit switches (tried two switches too)
<nictrasavios> syrinx_,  CS5 fails 100%, and no mobile device support for itunes.
<felixsulla> At one point I installed Jungledisk (Amazon's cloud backup), it was I believe from a dpkg or something, not through Synaptic, how do I get rid of it? The opening screen starts at every login?
<format120> what wireliss nics do you guys recomend? PCI please
<syrinx_> JediMaster: #networking can probably be of more assistance
<z2442> hey
<erik333> I had trouble installing win7 on a desktop computer at one point. it wouldn't install until i installed it to the first hard drive (or was it the one set first in boot order in BIOS?)
<nictrasavios> I have exhasted all other options, if i had not, i would not be asking for any support. As my research entails, this is the only option for me and what the group requires from its software. Now, with all the backround out of the way... may we get to the root of this issue.
<Altrix> Hi all,
<erik333> it might be that it is a win7 isntaller issues rather than a virtualbox issue
<Altrix> Have an annoying problem with a clients PC
<z2442> guys my package manager is bieng a pain in the ass
<felixsulla> Does anyone know how to remove a program that is not in Synaptic that starts up on bootup?
<nictrasavios> Something in virtual box ose is stoping windows 7 , in all its versions, 32 and 64 bit from expanding their files and thus, continuing the installation of the system.
<Altrix> The client in question goes to update their ubuntu install say from 10.04 - 10.10..
<erik333> had to search the web for half a day until i managed to install it after correctly tweaking BIOS settings and moving sta cables around
<Altrix> and obviously it fails..
<nictrasavios> I am asking for the help of the masses, in solving this, are their any suggestions?
<format120> nictrasavios, install wine, then install itunes in wine, no vbox needed, use #winehq for wine related questions.
<erik333> try installing ubuntu to that vbox using the same vbox settings to verify the HD works then
<nictrasavios> format120, if you tried it yourself, you would know that my iphone would not connect to itunes, since wine has no usb connections that are up to "non beta" quality, and i refuse to use beta technology for my buiness.
<erik333> the win7 installer has been known to be rather buggy
<Habstinat> Hey, having problems with my Ubuntu installation on a Pavilion dm4. It installed fine, and it boots, but I get no output from the screen. I get sounds though, and by blindly typing in my password I'm able to log in and I hear the login sound, so the system is definitely running. Any ideas?
<nictrasavios> format120, then i still require the entire CS5 collection to fully operate.
<format120> had you "e\xhasted all other options," you would have found this, nictrasavios, http://www.mikesubuntu.com/2007/10/itunes-great-with-wine-yep-its-true/
<nictrasavios> erik333, i have verified it with a debian install.
<Dankbuntu> sounds to me like the problem here, is you own an iphone ;)
<syrinx_> Dankbuntu: yep.
<JediMaster> does anyone know if there is an alternative to forcedeth driver for the nvidia gigabit built-in ethernet?
<nictrasavios> format120, i tried that. minimal success.
<Dankbuntu> sounds right to me
<Habstinat> I can boot from a liveUSB and chroot to make any changes to the OS by the way.
<nictrasavios> format120, my iphone , and my colleges ipod touch would not, may i repeat, would 100% not connect or be regestered by the itunes operating within wine.
<Altrix> Anyone know a stable user friendly O.S. that dosn't fail on it's updates???
<syrinx_> Habstinat: display works with the liveusb?
<rreyes> hi all... my laptop overheats with ubuntu 10.10... any ideas on what could it be? No overheat happens with with win7
<Habstinat> syrinx_: Yes, and it worked during installation too.
<sexysara> Rreyes, maybe update the bios
<format120> I had simmaler issues with vbox, and usb, install guest additions in your vbox install
<format120> nictrasavios,
<KramB> What program can I use to manage my iPod Tough 4G?  Effectively.
<Altrix> rreyes clock you're CPU speed down..
<sexysara> I had same problem with my lappy and updated the bios and problem fixed
<Altrix> or change you're graphics to a lower setting
<Dankbuntu> KramB, a 10lb sledge works great on all apple products ;)
<Dankbuntu> Effectively and all
<foowaffle> hi
<natrixnatrix89> Dankbuntu: why do you hate apple so much?
<Dankbuntu> because i can
<KramB> Dankbuntu: How funny, but in all seriousness; any suggestions?  Or does anyone have one.
<rreyes> sexysara: interesting
<foowaffle> can someone help me share the net from linux to windows?
<rreyes> let me see if there are any bios updates
<Dankbuntu> idk anything about apple products because i hate everything steve jobs stands for, sorry
<nictrasavios> format120, even decompiling the itunes exe, installing all of its parts one by one, everything installed fine. Exepect for the mobile device support. we are fully capabile of such an operation and as i have said, exausted all other options. I am seeking help since none of us know much about virtualization, but we have research being done at this very second.
<Habstinat> KramB: http://lbimobiledevice.org
<natrixnatrix89> foowaffle: what's the problem?
<sexysara> rreyes: yah I have an Acer Apsire 5315.... the thing would not ever boot right, just a thought
<natrixnatrix89> foowaffle: sharing is very simple
<Habstinat> KramB: Sorry, meant http:/​/​libimobiledevice.org
<foowaffle> i new to linux
<format120> what program did you use to decompile the .exe?
<KramB> Habstinat: It's okay, Chrome got it right for me.
<natrixnatrix89> foowaffle: right click and click sharing options
<KramB> Habstinat:  Thank you btw.
<edbian> format120, It is impossible to decompile because there is more than 1 way to write a given program :(
<nictrasavios> Aha! i went into the auditing of windows 7, reconfigured a few options, then boosted the ram given to the installer from 4gb to 16gb , leavin only 18gb of ram for ubuntu, but that is enough.
<foowaffle> click where?
<nictrasavios> It is workin now, the installer, as one of you said, is very buggy.
<Altrix> Srlsly Ubuntu, this is stupid why have the Fing feature there if it only works 10% of the time!!!!?
<format120> exactly, edbian
<Habstinat> KramB: It should come preinstalled on Ubuntu 10.04 and up.
<format120> nictrasavios, how much ram did you say was installed in your system?
<natrixnatrix89> foowaffle:  on a folder you want to share
<BoBo_> having trouble setting up a minecraft server on ubuntu
<sexysara> <--- New to linux too, been using it on and off for some time now, but now stritly linux user, one book that has helped me is "Linux PhraseBook"... Highly remcomeded for new linux users
<KramB> Habstinat: I have Xubuntu, so I do not think it is.
<BoBo_> same problem i am having with apache
<Habstinat> syrinx_: Any thoughts?
<BoBo_> i can conect to it localy and it is port forwarded properly but i cannot connect from outside my network
<sexysara> bitch
<nictrasavios> format120, i never said any before that last statement, but we run a RAID array of 100TB, configured with 7 motherboards, and 34GB of ram for each system. bassicly, it is 7 computers wired into one, that feed of a central database.
<erik333> holy mother of god :)
<syrinx_> Habstinat: I don't know much about Xubuntu
<userX> is Tux magazine a good reference source even though it hasn't published since 2007?
<Habstinat> syrinx_: I'm not on Xubuntu?
<userX> for a newbie
<erik333> that's one badass computer
<format120> oh, a cluster, cool nictrasavios, but still, you said you decompiled the .exe, how?\
<Habstinat> syrinx_: Ubuntu 10.10.
<syrinx_> sorry, read that wrong
<syrinx_> Habstinat: do the TTYs work at all?
<nictrasavios> format120, We make software ourselves, i send it over to member #4 who is running windows 7  on his system, he has the full microsoft devel platform.
<nictrasavios> its not my job to know what his workings are. my job is the linux part, and since this computer is work, and personal, i needed my personal affects on it.
<Habstinat> syrinx_: Just got it to work. Guess second time's the charm. Thanks for your help anyways.
<format120> ahh, ok nictrasavios
<natrixnatrix89> Is there anything good about windows?
<syrinx_> nope
<erik333> well hardware/software support... due to the near monopoly they have in some markets
<linuxNewb> is there a way to setup my server so i dont have to do domainjoin-cli every time it reboots?
<nictrasavios> We have 2 who work on linux, i am the head of this partnership. 2 who work on Unix, and 2 who work on DOS , our head works on a master system , a cluster within a cluster, he operates all 3 at once, his is not connected to our cluster, but his assistant is.
<natrixnatrix89> nictrasavios: so why do you need to connect to an iphone so badly anyway?
<erik333> music? :P
<format120> anybody want to recomend a wireless nic for me? internal
<format120> and for a desktop
<erik333> wireless is for lazy people :(
<erik333> lazy and laggy :P'
<rekenber> hello =)
<nictrasavios> natrixnatrix89, three reasons, 1) it is my personal phone, and this system is my personal system, we are to use them that way. 2) I enjoy developing for IOS in my spare time, and the thrid, we are currently exploiting it, we pass on exploits we find to the dev team know as "Chronic Dev Team"
<format120> yep, like my dad, whos wireless card just died
<nova> has anyone seen this error before? (Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d-1.fw for module r8169) i cant seem to find any solution on google.
<Jordan_U> format120: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/NETWORK
<format120> thanks
<Jordan_U> format120: You're welcome.
<nictrasavios> The SHAtter exploit was found by us, but we leave our name out, giving credit to whoever wants the heat. The S, in shatter is Savios. The other 2 i am not at my liberty to say
<natrixnatrix89> Is there finally some good video editing software on ubuntu?
<natrixnatrix89> because previously all the ones I tried didn't work really well
<nictrasavios> We are a group of white (hmm... maybe grey, but we call ourselves white) Hats. if you dont know what that is, you have no need in knowing.
<Jordan_U> !ot | nictrasavios
<ubottu> nictrasavios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gabe_> hello, I have a problem that I cannot find an answer for. Please help me... I have a desktop that has a wlan0 interface (192.168.1.0/24), which connects to my ISP's router and to the Internet. I also have an eth0 interface (10.0.0.0/28) that connects to a Cisco Terminal Access Server (I have a small rack of routers and switches). The problem is that when I use the wired connection, even though the wireless connection does not go do
<gabe_> wn, I'm not able to browse the Internet and I can't understand why
<nictrasavios> Oh, sorry i forget myself. If anyone wishes further information , private message me. I shall be off now. but i shall remain online for those curious.
<natrixnatrix89> gabe_: have you set the right gateway for cable connection?
<nictrasavios> Oh and jordan, i am about to PM you.
<Jordan_U> gabe_: You can only (easily) have one default gateway. My guess is that someting on the ethernet network is advertising a default gateway (and wired networks are by default prefered over wireless).
<erik333> you can chat in IRC but not browse?
<cntb> whta is your default gateway gabe_
<gabe_> natrixnatrix89: thanks for responding,. The configuration on wlan0 is 192.168.1.2/24 gw: 192.168.1.1 and for eth0 is 10.0.0.2/28 gw 10.0.0.1
<natrixnatrix89> and is that the address of your router?
<Jordan_U> gabe_: Setup a static connection for eth0 with no default gateway.
<gabe_> when I plug my  terminal server to eth0, botwh wlan0 and eth0 show as up and I can even  ping the IPS's router at 192.168.1.1 but I can't browse the Internet unless I unplug the wired one
<gabe_> eth0 without gw?
<gabe_> let me try that :)
<gabe_> erik333: right now eth0 is down, otherwise I'll lose connection
<gabe_> if you see me getting disconnected, it's because eth0 is coming up... let me try what Jordan said though. I'll be back if I'm cut off
<nova> is anyone else having problems with linux-firmware 1.38.5?
<erik333> it should work
<nictrasavios> Jordan_U, you receved my messages?
<Jordan_U> nictrasavios: Yes.
<illmortal> anyone know a good application for ubuntu 10.10 to stress test my CPU?
<nsahoo> i can't connect to the transmission-daemon using a browser now, how should I troubleshoot?
<illmortal> i just O.C.ed it to 4.02 wanna see how stable it is on linux side
<nictrasavios> Jordan_U, i am quite serious, if anything comes up, you have my loyal hand, my word, and my honor within your grasp. as dose the entire community.
<nictrasavios> illmortal, try the disk utility. Its within the system > Administration . it will benchmark your system
<illmortal> disk utility?..
<illmortal> that's just for HDD, isn't it?
<nelliee> I went from ubuntu 10.10 to 10.04 and I always unplug my spair hard drive before I do so to prevent data loss and now I cant see my storage drive in ubuntu but it shows up in bios as plugged in. do I need to re mount it or regain permission or what?
<illmortal> I wanna measure out my CPU's performance and make sure it's stable
<nictrasavios> illmortal, yes it is, if your looking for ram speed and so on then i would push it, try some video editing software ;) they tend to put your CPU into overdrive.
<nictrasavios> illmortal, but i am sure there is a proper benchmarking utility, as i have never had need, i have never looked, but i shall now for you.
<rww> !info cpuburn
<ubottu> cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-40 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<gabe_> Jordan_U: it worked... thank you so much, I would have never thought about that
<gabe_> but why? I don't understand why omitting the gw for eth0
<nictrasavios> illmortal, go to the software center, and search "benchmark" , there are 4 utilties that appear, the first is what you want, but i shall try it myself and make sure
<Jordan_U> gabe_: You're welcome.
<nelliee> can some one help me find a storage drive in ubuntu on a fresh install? not seeing it under places or computer
<illmortal> ok, i'll check
<Jordan_U> gabe_: Do you understand what a default gateway is?
<edbian> nelliee, Look in computer
<gabe_> I sure do, but I'm thinking each interface belongs to a different network (192.168.1.0/24 and 10.0.0.0/28)
<gabe_> so each one has their own gw right?
<nelliee> edbian, i cant find it in computer or in places
<gabe_> at least that's what I thought
<Jordan_U> gabe_: Routing tables are per host, not per interface.
<nictrasavios> illmortal, yes this is what you want, it provides all the information you could ever want :)
<edbian> nelliee, What is it?  HDD via USB?
<illmortal> ok ^^
<gabe_> oh I see... that's why. Thanks for the explanation :)
<Jordan_U> gabe_: If an application tries to access ip address 8.8.8.8 the OS needs to know which interface to send the packet to.
<nictrasavios> haha..... 35697mb , 1645 used.... ram overkill.
<nelliee> edbian,  it is ide and I unpluged to reinstall ubuntu and then pluged it back in and turned pc on . it shows back up in bios and post but not in fresh ubuntu install now
<nictrasavios> hmm... that cannot be right...
<edbian> nelliee, Does it show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<banker247> anyone use dosbox
<nelliee> edbian, ill check
<nictrasavios> brand new ram chips, should be either 36000mb or 36864mb ....
<KramB> How can I change the size of Docky?  Instead of being like all across one side, like in the middle of it.
<nictrasavios> bah.. that will bug my ocd, i know why... just... bah.
<gabe_> goodbye everyone and thanks a lot Jordan_U and all those who responded to my issue :)
<nelliee> edbian,  yes it show my 120 gig for os and my 250 gig of storage
<Jordan_U> gabe_: You're welcome.
<edbian> nelliee, What devices are they?  /dev/...  ?
<samd> hi, im excecuting a script as root (automaticly executing when i insert a usb) my script works perfectly fine but i cant run any X application from inside the script,  can anyone help me?
<Habstina1> syrinx_: Just rebooted and now I'm having the same problem. Odd. Ctrl-Alt-F1 does nothing.
<nelliee> edbian, http://pastebin.com/RijHnwKM
<edbian> nelliee, reading...
<nelliee> edbian,  it is the 250 gig drive
<Altrix> Anyone know how to prevent against failed updates?
<Habstina1> edbian: Weren't you the one that helped me when I had to add nomodeset via chroot?
<edbian> Habstina1, perhaps
<Habstina1> edbian: I posted a video on YouTube of my problem? I say this because I happen to have a very similar problem with a different computer today.
<edbian> nelliee, sudo mkdir /mnt/storage/ && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/storage
<edbian> Habstina1, I don't think I was the one that helped you.  Can you link the video?
<nictrasavios> Ah, hallelujah. one or two little bumps since, but windows installed in record time.
<nictrasavios> I am now able to operate my personal affects, and now A. is looking into doing the same for the other 7 computers, allowing the to virtualise the other 2 OS they do not run. More compadability. Thank you all
<Habstina1> edbian: Except, this time it's on a Pavilion dm4, and the LiveUSB installation worked fine, but when I try to boot I get no screen output and Ctrl-Alt-F1 does nothing (that I can see). The OS is still running though; I can hear the startup sounds and when I blindly type in my password to log in after a few seconds I hear the login sound. The display on my LiveUSB works fine and we can use it to make changes.
<nictrasavios> I owe you all a good debt, if you ever need anything, and i do mean anything, from legit to shady, i am here for you all. Thank you and have a great day.
<nictrasavios> I will be sure to provide ubuntu,virtual box, xchat and gnome with a sizeable donation.
<edbian> Habstina1, Does the laptop have an nvidia graphics card?
<nictrasavios> Good day.
<nelliee> edbian, do I need to reboot to see it cause It still is not showing up yet
<edbian> Habstina1, How early does the screen go black?
<edbian> nelliee, Go to /mnt/storage using nautilus
<edbian> nelliee, nautlis /mnt/storage
<abby> ello people
<nelliee> edbian, thanks I can now see my stuff there.  will it show up in computer or places after reboot though
<Habstina1> edbian: I don't think it had a nvidia grapgics card, and the screen goes black very early in the boot process, before any Ubuntu-related text is outputted on the screen.
<edbian> nelliee, I should.  I don't know why it didn't.  All I did was mount in manually.  If it doesn't start showing up after reboot come back in here and pastebin /etc/fstab
<edbian> Habstina1, Before grub?
<edbian> Habstina1, Press shift a whole bunch while the machine is booting, right after BIOS post
<nelliee> edbian,   thanks so much for your help . ill reboot and see
<edbian> nelliee, No problem
<Habstina1> edbian: I'd say so considering I tried bashing both Control keys during boot and I didn't see anything.
<edbian> Habstina1, you press shift key to get the grub menu.  Mash on those during boot.  The grub menu should work regardless of this problem.  We just have to get it to show up.
<Habstina1> edbian: Here's the card: 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon(TM) HD 5450 switchable graphics [HDMI, VGA]
<edbian> Habstina1, Then you can add 'nomodeset' at the grub menu and boot and fix normally
<edbian> Habstina1, That's strange usually ati cards don't have this problem...
<edbian> Habstina1, Try booting while mashing the shift key
<Habstina1> edbian: Alright.
<digirak> is there an issue normally with ubuntu like sluggish behavior if we have not shut down the sytem for like a couple of days?
<giiker> digirak: nop
<edbian> digirak, shouldn't.  Check the output of top
<digirak> edbian: top?
<Habstina1> edbian: Just got into GRUB.
<format120> open xterm, enter top
<edbian> digirak, It's a command.  Run it in the terminal.  It's like a cli task manager
<Habstina1> I'll try adding nomodeset
<edbian> Habstina1, aweosme
<rekenber> Is there an update that removes all Ubuntu Branding?
<edbian> rekenber, Nope
<digirak> edbian: is there something I should look for on this
<digirak> it says one zombie process
<hiexpo> it will show you all the processes running digirak
<Habstina1> edbian: Added nomodeset to the very end of my first boot sequence and it didn't seem to change anything.
<digirak> hiexpo: yes i see that
<edbian> digirak, kill that process
<edbian> Habstina1, Mmm, hang on I'll research
<nelliee> edbian, after reboot I still have to /mnt/storage to see and now it dose not show the files inside the folder.  no errors or nothing just blank
<edbian> Habstina1, Did you install the proprietary fglrx driver?  (Try booting into recovery mode, it's an option in grub)
<edbian> nelliee, Does the drive show up in computer or places?
<nelliee> edbian,  no
<edbian> nelliee, lemme see /etc/fstab in a www.pastebin.com
<Habstina1> edbian: I installed a propietary driver right before I started having the problem.
<Habstina1> edbian: Good idea. Trying recovery mode
<edbian> Habstina1, We need to get that out of there.  Boot into recovery mode.  When you get to the option choose 'drop to a root shell'
<magizian> If you want instructions for setting up any of this stuff on ubuntu, msg me.. stuff -> magizian.hopto.org
<Habstina1> edbian: Wait
<Habstina1> edbian: I see something
<nelliee> edbian,  http://pastebin.com/8XdvLnUA
<Habstina1> edbian: Seems like only the backlight of my screen is on.
<digirak> edbian: how do i find the zombie process using ps?
<rww> magizian: Don't advertise in here, please.
<edbian> brb
<magizian> ps -a -A |more
<Habstina1> edbian: In recovery mode, that is. I see some sort of list where the option changes when I press my arrow keys. I can't read it.
<Habstina1> edbian: The brightness is very low.
<magizian> rww, maybe you should see the stuff first rww.
<magizian> it's not in the repositories.. ;-)
<Habstina1> edbian: (This is all after I've booted into recovery)
<rww> magizian: I clicked your link before saying that.
<magizian> name a service I have.
<shcherbak> magizian: You need new webmaster, yours sucks
<Habstina1> edbian: Very odd.
<magizian> did you even enter the site?
<shcherbak> magizian:Yes, too many screenshots
<Habstina1> edbian: I was able to increase the brightness in recovery mode by using hardware buttons.
<magizian> fn f11 ;-)
<edbian> Habstina1, not that strange.  Recovery mode is on a different video driver.  Run this sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<edbian> digirak, You find the zombie process is marked <defunct> in ps
<nelliee> edbian,  sorry did you mean this one   http://pastebin.com/pTaqPjM5
<edbian> nelliee, reading...  (that's the correct one)
<magizian> anyone know where the source code to npkg is?
<Habstina1> edbian: Alright. That command finished.
<edbian> nelliee, Very odd.  I don't see anything about the drive in /etc/fstab.  I don't know why it's not being mounted.  ADd this to the end of that file:  '/dev/sdb1    /mnt/storage    ntfs-3g    default,user    0     0
<edbian> nelliee, Re-pastebin when it's entered so I can check if it's right
<edbian> Habstina1, Did it remove anything or did it say 'no package found'  ?
<digirak> edbian: found it but using the system monitor
<edbian> magizian, apt-get source npkg
<digirak> i killed the process at terminal
<edbian> digirak, Then kill it using that
<edbian> digirak, Did killing it fix the problem?
<digirak> but the process still shows up on the list of process in system manager
<magizian> ty edbian.. where will apt-get put it?
<edbian> digirak, do this: kill -9 <processID>
<digirak> actually the problem came up when downloading a file to a disk
<digirak> yes
<edbian> magizian, In the current working directory)
<magizian> great.
<edbian> digirak, use kill -9
<edbian> magizian, Glad I could help!
<Habstina1> edbian: It removed the package, but after rebooting I'm getting the same problem.
<digirak> edbian: yes i did that
<illmortal> and another reason to use Linux. I just overclocked my CPU (E8400) to 4.0Ghz and it's running stable thus far.. in fact processor is @ 26 Celcius. While on Windows 7, as soon as I tried to log in.. my computer crashed.
<illmortal> Microsoft for the loss.
<Habstina1> edbian: I think my boot command still has nomodeset in it, would that matter?
<edbian> Habstina1, It wouldn't have saved the changes and it shouldn't matter
<digirak> edbian: still shows up
<magizian> illmortal, WMHT..
<illmortal> WMHT?
<edbian> digirak, Look at this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/killing-zombie-process.html
<edbian> Habstina1, boot into recovery mode again
<Skywalk3r> How does chrome 64bit work in ubuntu? is the flash player working in it?
<edbian> Habstina1, I'm looking something up
<nelliee> edbian,  it would not let me save
<hiexpo> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<edbian> nelliee, You needed to open it with gksudo... e.g. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<magizian> z64 might come out this year.
<Skywalk3r> chromium is to recomend?
<edbian> Habstina1, what version of Ubuntu is this?
<digirak> edbian: it says that kill -9 does not guarantee kill of the zombie process
<magizian> top, k, pid, 5
<magizian> will kill anything.
<Habstina1> edbian: 10.10. Downloaded it today.
<edbian> digirak, Yes.  I thought it would go into more detail but it apparently does not.  Hang on
<[thor]> digirak: if the process is associated with another process, you need to kill the parent
<digirak> edbian: u sure the zombie processes are the issue
<[thor]> digirak: a zombie, that is
<Glutsch> lo
<digirak> [thor]: yes i dont think they have the parents its some random shell process
<magizian> whenever I kill the parent in nix, the children stay open and vise versa..
<edbian> digirak, Not entirely but you shouldn't have them anyway.  To kill the zombie you have to kill the parent.  What is the name of the zombie process?
<digirak> edbian: sh
<edbian> digirak, More directly your machine is slow because of some process taking up a lot of CPU time.  You can see what is taking up the most time using top
<edbian> digirak, killall sh
<edbian> digirak, (that might kill your terminal)
<nelliee> edbian,  im useing gedit and its not letting me save after pasting it in
<digirak> edbian: yes
<digirak> hold lemme try that
<edbian> nelliee, did you gksudo gedit ?
<digirak> edbian: na doesnt work
<magizian> I was a bit suprised to find the threadded processes stay open when I kill the screens.
<edbian> Habstina1, Run this: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<etzerd> ?
<prime8> linuxoutlaws
<etzerd> where can I download the ubuntu beta version
<edbian> Habstina1, (just to make sure) then run this:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<magizian> sudo get me a girlfriend
<edbian> digirak, The best way to kill the process is to restart ;)
<rww> etzerd: /join #ubuntu+1, read the channel /topic.
<edbian> digirak, Guaranteed to work
<digirak> edbian: yeah i thought as much
<ledbettj> magizian: is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Gooch> hey everyone, New question... are there any preferred guides for ubuntu server 10.10?  A little gem that you found very useful floating on the net?
<Habstina1> edbian: I already ran that. I'll run the other command now.
<digirak> hwo do i query a process?
<edbian> Habstina1, yeah I know you ran the first one once already
<edbian> Habstina1, Run it again ;)
<l1ghtn1ng> I just installed Ubuntu, and everything seems to work fine. The only problem is the volume control. It is as if the very first 1/20 of the volume control actually adjusts the volume....once i get past the forst part of the volume control, the sound never gets louder. it is as if 95% of my volume bar does nothing...the entire volume is controlled by the first 5% of the bar
<van7hu> lolz
<edbian> lighta, Add pcm to your volume thingy and adjust that as well
<etzerd> rww: I have an new Sony VIAO i7 when I install the 10.10 it crash, there's no driver for video and the wireless card. the video card is a Nvidia 425 1GB of memory
<edbian> lighta, (or use alsamixer in the terminal)
<van7hu> may I ask question about irc bot here?
<lighta> ?
<magizian> which wireless card?
<rww> van7hu: which one?
<lighta> i'm using pulseaudio
<magizian> etzerd..
<nelliee> edbian, http://pastebin.com/Sjud5tQN
<Habstina1> edbian: "package fglrx is not installed, so not removed"
<edbian> lighta, run this in the terminal:  alsamixer   adjust those sliders there are more of them.
<etzerd> yes magizian
<edbian> Habstina1, good...
<van7hu> rww: I just want to ask about schongo
<magizian> which wireless car etzerd?
<magizian> *card
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, what do you mean add PCM? The volume control works fine. I can mute and turn up volume like I want, but the problem is that the first 5 or 10% of the volume bar is the entire spectrum of raising and lowering the volume
<Habstina1> edbian: The latter is already the newest version
<edbian> lighta, sorry your name auto-completed from l1ghtn1ng and I didn't notice
<van7hu> rww:how could I use it?
<edbian> Habstina1, I'm not sure what the issue is then... :(
<edbian> Habstina1, I'll research more...
<lighta> ah ok I found that quite  weird
<almoxarife> l1ghtn1ng: do you have an amp attached? something external that would account for it?
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, try running alsamixer in the terminal and adjust those sliders.  You'll see that more than one of them changes the volume
<Bopruz> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<edbian> lighta, haaha, sory
<rww> !pt | Bopruz
<ubottu> Bopruz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Magizian> .. /encrypt #ubuntu kjfhuw9ehifeojiwe90
<rww> van7hu: Try asking the developer or something. It's rather unlikely that #ubuntu would know.
<Habstina1> edbian: FYI, now I'm not even hearing any sounds.
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, when i open alsamixer, when i move the first 5% of my volume control, it maxes at 100 or goes down to nothing. How do I make my volume abr the entire spectrum of PCM volume?
<edbian> Habstina1, Well your at a cli right?  What did you expect to hear?
<Habstina1> edbian: This is when I'm booting up. The machine is humming, but I'm not sure what it's doing.
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.  I have an ubuntu box setup to only access the web(firefox) and only want two sites accessible.  What is the route to accomplish this?  Thanks!
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, Which volume control are you talking about?  master or pcm?
<felixsulla> I downloaded Avant Windows Navigator, how do I turn it on?
<edbian> Habstina1, oh really.... no more login noises?
<Habstina1> edbian: Before I was hearing the startup sound.
<Magizian> but if your not ssh connected to the server and irc from there (or ssh tunnel using same server) /encrypt is worthless.
<nelliee> edbian,  lol do we all have you multi tasking or what
<l1ghtn1ng> almoxarife, no i do not. I have my PC outputting to a receiver, but in windows there is no issue.
<edbian> Habstina1, mhmm, progess... sort of
<Habstina1> edbian: Yup.
<Bing0> felixsulla, prefs, awn.. its right there
<edbian> nelliee, I'm doing alot.  What cause your errors from this pastebin?  http://pastebin.com/Sjud5tQN
<edbian> Habstina1, boot into recovery mode.  and pastebin the output of this: dmesg
<Magizian> and you'll want to run private encryption over the SSH + SSH cipher.
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, Indicator applet on my start bar uptop is what i use. The first 10% of that indicator volume bar controls 0-100% of PCM
<edbian> Habstina1, Then run sudo gdm in recovery mode
<felixsulla> Bing0: Do I have to reboot after?
<Magizian> toast
<Bing0> felixsulla, no. logout and log back in
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, open alsamixer and adjust those sliders.
<Bing0> felixsulla, you rarely need reboots with linux
<Magizian> toodles..
<nelliee> edbian,  I saved the file after copying the stuff you said and saved
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, alsamixer in a terminal that is
<alice|wl> hi, I dont have a /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss and need it to play quake3. Anybody knows howto getit?
<felixsulla> Bing0: Another stupid question, how do I logout?
 * Magizian at magizian.hopto.org vanishes.
<edbian> nelliee, the file is being saved, it's freaking out about the entry we added I think...
<Bing0> felixsulla, click the power button in the corner
<edbian> take the word 'user' out of there
<alice|wl> alsa-oss is already the newest version
<felixsulla> Bing0: Do you know how to disable the normal Ubuntu tray after activating Avant?
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, yes when i have alsamixer open, and adjust the volume bar on the indicator applet, it moves the alsamixer PCM bar up and down like I want. the problem is that only once I reach 10% of the indicator applet volume, it maxes the PCM @ 100%....i want them to be even. if i have volume at 50% on the indicator applet, i want 50% PCM
<Bing0> felixsulla, not offhand
<Bing0> been to long
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, Change the sliders in alsamixer using the up and down arrows.  (I'm aware of the volumen increasing too fast, you don't have to keep typing that)  I believe this is the route to fix the problem.  :)
<edbian> Habstina1, How's it going?
<edbian> nelliee, How's it going?
<nelliee> edbian,  http://pastebin.com/NWZWSLcJ
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.  I have an ubuntu box setup to only access the web(firefox) and only want two sites accessible.  What is the route to accomplish this?  Thanks!
<edbian> nelliee, get rid of the comma after default and make it 'defaults'  with an s
<edbian> nelliee, Then try to save
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, i have adjusted the volume in terminal up and down and it does nothing :( the PCM still maxes out at 10% of my volume bar in the applet :(
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, So moving the pcm slider moves the master super fast?  I'm confused... How many sliders do you have in alsamixer?  Just one labeled PCM?
<nelliee> edbian,  still the same
<Bopruz> your card is probably too old like mine
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, It has 'master', 'pcm', 'front', 'surround', 'center'
<edbian> nelliee, delete the whole line and save...
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, the applet only effects PCM and Master
<abiku> tes heloo everybody
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, can you move master and pcm independently in alsamixer?
<sacarlson> Bing0: you coould make all /bin and /usr/bin files set to not execute with chmod -x /bin/* ; chmod -x /usr/bin/*  for the only two site you could setup iptables filter
<nelliee> edbian,  ok done
<Altrix> http://funnycrave.com/ubuntu-introduction/9741/
<Bing0> sacarlson, i fail to see how that can control what websites i want to access?
<edbian> nelliee, all that line would have done is auto-mount the partition.  I have no idea why it thinks an unpriviliged user was trying to mount.  The file is run as root at boot time.
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, yes, btu no matter how i manually adjust in alsamixer, when i move the applet volume the first 5-10% maxes PCM volume, then master volume starts adjusting...the problem is master volume doesnt change anything, only PCM does
<sacarlson> Bing0: iptables
<Bing0> sacarlson, or you mean config iptables to only allow that? oh ok
<edbian> nelliee, You could write a simple bash script that mounts the partition.  or just remember the command as a workaround
<Bing0> sacarlson, so far i found firestarter(firewall) that might deny all but approved hosts.
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, I can't figure out how to get it to automount right now.  (I also don't know why it isn't automounting)
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, moving my master volume up and down does not effect my volume at all
<nelliee> edbian,  well it now dose not show any files in it when I go to it in nautilus
<sacarlson> Bing0: I just create iptables scripts but firestarter might work also
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, moving my master volume up and down does not effect my volume at all
<Bing0> sacarlson, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510   <--- just found this too :)
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, I see.  Perhaps there is a setting in the volume applet up top for what it controls?  Dig around it's settings for me.  (I'm not on an Ubuntu machine)
<edbian> nelliee, You have to run 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/storage'  then it will
<edbian> nelliee, Get your terminal out of /mnt/storage/ if it's in there
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, if master volume is at 0% or 100%, doesnt matter ebcause it doesnt effect my volume :) only PCM effects the volume....
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, The slider should change master.  Obviously master should be master.  PCM is usually never changed
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, Yeah, I know.  Try messing with the GUI of the audio applet to make it control master (that might given Ubuntu a hint)
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, well then the problem then is that master volume does nothing on my machine  :)
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, Yes.  That's a much deeper problem
<l1ghtn1ng> edbian, if manually setting the master volume does nothing, why would i want to link my applet to it? i just want my applet bar to match the PCM volume :)
<dustin> anyone got time to maybe walk me through a small problem im haveing "i wanna in gnome extract a file to a folder that contains "openarena" but it says i dont have the right file permissions" how do i go about getting them and could ya help me with the extracting see the trouble is i need sudo but i dunno know how to extract/unzip through the terminal. anyone help ?
<sacarlson> Bing0: that sounds like they just want to take out a few sites you want to take out all but two,  seems like there would be an easier way for you
<nelliee> edbian,  cool that lets me browse the files on that drive so I just got to figure out how to get ubuntu to mount it auto mount it at boot ?
<Bing0> sacarlson, all i want is two websites(gmail is one of them) accessible, the rest are denied.
<edbian> l1ghtn1ng, Perhaps matching the applet to master will give Ubuntu a clue
<Bing0> sacarlson, if you think iptables is the route to go based on my needs then let me know a recipe :)
<sacarlson> Bing0: they all use iptables just a different user interface
<edbian> nelliee, BAsically.  and /etc/fstab is how to automount.  ntfs partitions are tricky though.  REad this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Bing0> sacarlson, such GUIs, yeah i assumed so.
<asteroth666> anyone know if there's a cb0t chat client for ubuntu?
<dustin> need root while in gnome any ideas ?
<Habstinat> edbian: Sorry, have to go. This is a bad time for that, I know >.< Hopefully we can continue this later when I'm free, probably two days from now. Thanks for all your help.
<almoxarife> dustin: I like gui also, consider adding to nautilus a plugin that allows you to open admin folders with admin rights
<nelliee> edbian,  thanks
<edbian> Habstinat, good luck!  :)
<edbian> nelliee, no problem
<wetstone_> Hello,Everyone!
<[thor]> dustin: use "sudo <command>"
<plb1> Weird question, for a weird scenario... I have a Maildir inbox with 19000 messages in it. I need to spam filter it as I know it has spam in it.
<cryptodira> 2 questions: what back-up solution is typically preferred ..... and .... what is the preferred 'flash' solution ?   10.04.2 amd/64
<plb1> Any ideas how?
<[thor]> dustin: password required is _your_ user password
<sacarlson> Bing0: try a few of them see if they do what you want.  problem with gmail is that it might change it's ip so maybe you need to look at bind9 to make sure that the name goes to where you want
<dustin> hmm how i use sudo thou see im very new to it and dont know alot of the commands
<dustin> see i get the whole sudo ?but what command to unzip to a specific folder?
<Bing0> sacarlson, ok thanks.  im thinking if i add hostnames(versus IP addys) that issue might not appear :)
<matt_> Hello, I have a Myth setup on Ubuntu, I am using a HD-PVR with DirecTV, The HD-PVR seems to be configured because I can record video using "cat /dev/video0 > test.ts"  the problem I am having is getting the live TV to show up in Myth, When I click on Watch TV, it hangs for a few seconds and drops right back to the main menu.....any help would be greatly appreciated
<edbian> dustin, Ready for some permission fun?  I can explain them too you
<plb1> cryptodira: I am partial to dirvish for backups. Amanda is powerful but complex, bacula is great for backing up many machines.
<sacarlson> Bing0: I'm not sure how often google changes things and they also have about 10 backup sites
<Bing0> yeah
<dustin> i guess i hope the damn patch is worth it lol
<ssbpls> hello, i am using the ubuntu 9.10. But when i installed it ,i chosed to encry my home directory . now i am still using the system ,how to cancel the encryption? Because the encryption has taken so much space . My home have spare room to store things~~
<edbian> dustin, patch?
<sacarlson> Bing0: well with firestarter the name is used when it starts to run but just converts to ip until you restart the computer or the software
<wetstone> Nobody can speak Chinese?
<dustin> ya for openarena
<Jordan_U> !cn | wetstone
<ubottu> wetstone: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<cryptodira> plb1,  thanks!
<edbian> dustin, Is that what is it?  Ok whatever.  open a terminal.  type ls -la   it will list all the files in the current working directory and their file permissions
<sacarlson> Bing0: you might also note that google does alot of redirects
<Bing0> sacarlson, ok thanks for the insights... ill give the gui method a rip. then if that fails might end up here :)
<wetstone> 有没有说中文的呢？
<ssbpls> you can go to the chinese irc,here is for english communication
<triath> im trying to get my webcam logitech c270 to work. It is supported in the UVC list of supported devices. It works just fine on my laptop (Ubuntu 10.04 netbook) but i just get black screen on my desktop (Ubuntu 10.10). Any ideas what might be different that i can change?
<ssbpls>  hello, i am using the ubuntu 9.10. But when i installed it ,i chosed to encry my home directory . now i am still using the system ,how to cancel the encryption? Because the encryption has taken so much space . My home have spare room to store things~~
<dustin> k edbian
<dustin> i know where the folder is 1min need a restart for the nautilus packages brb
<edbian> dustin, it lists drwxrwxrwx for every file.  The first bit (d) is directory and not directory -    make sense?
<Skywalk3r> anyone know a good font for irssi?
<Bing0> ssbpls, you'll have to backup the data elsewhere, remove the volume and re-create a non-encrypted volume i would think
<_Tristan> recently whenever a two-inch wide column on my screen is just the right shade of blue-green, it gets distorted.
<Bing0> triath, are you on 10.10?  did you see the cam in terminal with lsusb ?
<_Tristan> any ideas as to what that is?
<sacarlson> ssbpls: I guess you might create a new user and login to your encrypted user and copy all the files to the new unencrypted user. later you can delete you old user and rename the new one to your old name
<dustin> okies back
<cryptodira> what is the preferred 'flash' solution (watching, NOT creating)  10.04.2 amd/64  ?
<edbian> _Tristan, Sounds like the monitor is dying
<Bing0> cryptodira, you mean as in, hassle-free flash?
<_Tristan> edbian: but why only blue-green?
<triath> Bing0: yea im on 10.10 lsusb shows Bus 008 Device 002: ID 046d:0825 Logitech, Inc.  it corresponds with the supported device
<edbian> _Tristan, Physics?  I have no idea
<almoxarife> cryptodira: I use the adobe 64bit beta with no issues
<edbian> almoxarife,  cryptodira There is a new 0 day flaw in flash as of late so watch out!
<Bing0> triath, as a stretch, another usb port?  also, you certain this cam works(try it on another pc)?
<triath> Bing0: yes this cam works when i plug it in my laptop with 10.04 netbook
<almoxarife> edbian: thus far no issues
<triath> Bing0: ill try another usb port, who knows
<ssbpls> sacarlson:that is a good method
<ssbpls> sacarlson:when i create a new user,the new user's home is not encryed?
<cryptodira> Bing0, that would be nice, tho not required
<sacarlson> ssbpls: as long as you specify when you create it to not be encrypted yes,  if you have a full disk encrypted system then no
<cryptodira> almoxarife, are you using 'square' or something newer?
<Bing0> cryptodira, i found making a file called /etc/adobe/mms.cfg and adding this to it -->  OverrideGPUValidation=true
<Bing0> cryptodira, that helped the stutter for me on a few computers
<cryptodira> edbian, thanks for the heads up...
<jeppy> It's my first day on linux and I need help finding a driver for my Cyber Acoustics AC-201 analog headset.
<jeppy> ubuntu 10.10
<mickster04> jeppy: how do you need a driver for a headset?
<jeppy> or maybe i need a codec or something to make my mic work
<mickster04> jjust check sound preferences that it's not muted?
<ssbpls> sacarlson:i don't understand what you means~
<jeppy> mickster04, it's not muted
<almoxarife> cryptodira: version 10.3 d162
<sacarlson> ssbpls: I assume from what you know that you don't have a full disk encrypted system so when you create a new user just make sure the encrypt box in make new user is not checked
<jeppy> wait a sec, i think i have it. it was microphone 2 :D
<jeppy> thanks anyways
<porjo> How can I manually mount an sshfs entry from fstab? When I go 'mount mypath' I get an error 'mount: can't find mypath in /etc/fstab' even though mypath is defined in fstab!?
<edbian> jeppy, :)
<edbian> porjo, can you sshfs user@host:/some/folder /some/local/folder  ?
<jeppy> It's only been a couple of hours but I'm already feeling dumb for not trying a Linux OS sooner... So much potential!
<edbian> jeppy, You have no idea :)
<porjo> edbian, yes that works
<edbian> porjo, What's in /etc/fstab ?
<jeppy> I am familiar with FreeBSD though :)
<edbian> jeppy, You're used BSD BEFORE you used linux?  That's a first
<cryptodira> almoxarife, thanks, checking it out now.
 * WinstonSmith is listening to: Not playing
<jeppy> we used BSD a lot in college
<WinstonSmith> sorry
<porjo> edbian, sshfs#host:/remotepath /mypath fuse defaults,idmap=user,noauto 0 0
<ssbpls> sacarlson:yes, i don't have a full disk encrypted system. i have tow partisions, one to store the linux system, the other one to store my home.but how to create a new user just make sure the encrypt box in make new user is not checked
<almoxarife> cryptodira: just checked, that is what its called on the website, square
<edbian> porjo, That's all correct.  Can you do this?  mount /mypath   ?
<dustin> okay so anyone play openarena aka AO?
<porjo> edbian, no - that's when I get the error ''ount: can't find mypath in /etc/fstab'
<edbian> porjo, IDK!  :P  Everything looks fine
<jeppy> We used FreeBSD for programming and web servers. But often used Putty on Windows to telnet/ssh in.
<mjs> hi all....anyone really good with joining domain and active directory in maverick?
<cryptodira> almoxarife,  ok, i see that libflashplayer.so is the only content of the .gz........ where does it want to live?
<sacarlson> ssbpls: from control panel  System>administration>User & Groups
<kaspot> super duper
<Swerve__> a lil help
<almoxarife> cryptodira: wait one
<edbian> Swerve__, With what?
<mjs> getting kinda desperate...
<safeWay> anyone knows why I can't watch videos online in fullscreen?
<safeWay> some guy told me to write command in terminl and after i wrote this happened
<sacarlson> porjo: this link has a good example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312
<edbian> safeWay, Cause flash on linux sucks
<edbian> mjs, with what?
<mjs> safeWay, what kinda video?
<safeWay> every flash
<safeWay> how to enable it again
<safeWay> i had white flashes when fullscreen now after that command i can't watch videos in fullscreen at all
<mjs> edbian, with joining to windows domain and active directory..
<safeWay> that guy told me that will disable some microsoft thing or windows
<edbian> mjs, Sorry, can't help :(
<merma> thats gsick
<LLStarks> how do i repair a broken tty?
<LLStarks> i only get blinking cursor
<safeWay> merm to me?
<merma> wrong channel
<sacarlson> safeWay:  I had that problem with flash until I installed my nvidia propriatary drivers
<safeWay> merma: to me?
<mjs> edbian, kinda a newb...thought i knew what was going on, but only working with windows has masked my ignorance, apparently...
<safeWay> o
<almoxarife> cryptodira: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so <-- there, there is an easier install, get the ppa for adobe flash 64, that's what I used, and it stays current
<Swerve__> i need a program on ubuntu that will download a file at a specified time
<safeWay> how to enable fullscreen video gain
<ssbpls> sacarlson:from there to create a new user not encrypted?
<mjs> edbian, no worries, appreciate the effort...
<porjo> sacarlson, thanks
<sacarlson> ssbpls: yes that's what you want isn't it?  NOT encrypted
<mjs> edbian, and honesty...no one likes a bum steer...
<edbian> Swerve__, You're gonna have to write the script yourself and use cron but it is not too hard
<Swerve__> i dont know how to that...
<Swerve__> lol
<Swerve__> not yet
<edbian> Swerve__, Well here is how you download a file in a bash shell:  wget http://www.google.com/path/to/some/file
<coi> does gnome/linux have a nice calendar program?
<The_Thing> Anyone here know how to configure LIRC for Mythbuntu? When I turned it on in the MCC, it asked for my remote control, and I found my homebrew IR receiver in the list in the initial setup dialog. But when I go to test it with irw, it picks up nothing.
<safeWay> http://www.dump.com/2011/03/12/crazy-video-of-the-ground-shifting-during-the-japanese-quake-video/
<syrinx_> coi: evolution is ok
<coi> syrinx_, hmm i was thinking something like mac's calendar
<Guest63152> I have ubuntu 10.10 and i am trying to download linux mint over it because it is an older computer and can not keep up with ubuntu 10.10  i have tried boating from the cd drive and for some reason that is not working
<black> 404. That’s an error.
<black> The requested URL /path/to/some/file was not found on this server. That’s all we know.
<ssbpls> sacarlson:but there does not have the options the chose to create a new user not encrypted .does it means that the user there created is bound to not be encrypted?
<syrinx_> coi: Kontact is pretty neat, too
<edbian> Guest63152, Linux mint is not a good distro.  It is based on Ubuntu (it is not lighter)
<Swerve__> sorry edbian
<merma> i use mint, im happy
<edbian> Swerve__, sorry for what?
<userX> edbian, why not a good distro>
<jeppy> So, after installing Ubuntu, how can I check which third party drivers I still need? Or is that not a valid question?
<mickster04> !MINT | merma
<PlainMushroom> Question: I know in WIndows, I can close my laptop that is hooked up to my computer, yet still have the desktop showing on my tv, is there a setting withing Ubuntu that does that?
<ubottu> merma: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<edbian> Guest63152, Let me re-phrase.  Linux mint is a great distro.  It is not great for what you're looking for.  It is not lighter than Ubuntu
<edbian> Mint is a great distro!  :)
<rww> could've fooled me
<Guest63152> I have linux mint on my laptop and it works great and i have only but problems with ubuntu 10. 10 like under wine it says the browse c drive is not found
<indrajeet> want to know about backtrack plz help me
<cryptodira> almoxarife, should that actually be in /usr/lib64 instead of /usr/lib  ?
<rww> indrajeet: ask #backtrack-linux
<mjs> all: so failing that, anybody have a good suggestion for where i can go to find a reliable starting point...?...at a loss, i'll be the first to admit
<safeWay> anyone know how to enable fullscreen videos again?
<papa> lol
<edbian> Guest63152, If you wanna install mint ask how in the mint channel
<Guest63152> What would cause my wine c browse file not to be found?
<PlainMushroom> Anybody?
<almoxarife> cryptodira: lib64 is a link to lib
<PlainMushroom> Question: I know in WIndows, I can close my laptop that is hooked up to my computer, yet still have the desktop showing on my tv, is there a setting withing Ubuntu that does that?
<edbian> Swerve__: Try this: wget http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/images/image-2.jpg
<almoxarife> PlainMushroom: yes, power settings, 'do nothing when lid closes'
<cryptodira> almoxarife, Thanks.   live and learn  :)
<Swerve__> k
<almoxarife> cryptodira: I would suggest the package method via the ppa for adobe flash 64
<sacarlson> ssbpls: this is what I see when I create a user http://imagebin.org/143284
<edbian> Swerve__,  Try this: wget http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/images/image-2.jpg
<Swerve__> a pic wont help me
<edbian> Swerve__, yeah yeah, but that's how you download a file from the internet in a bash shell.  which is what you need to do right?
<ssbpls> sacarlson:thanks , i will have a try~
<nit-wit> PlainMushroom, power section has a closing the lid control. You need to mess with gconf-editor to get a do nothing, line hybenate or sleep
<rooly> where do i go to report a broken package?
<indrajeet> want file binding software in ubuntu
<PlainMushroom> I do not see that option in power settings
<indrajeet> want file binding software in ubuntu
<Guest63152> my computer keeps saying wlan_cfg acces violation at address 000000000. read address 00000000. any one have any clue what this means
<indrajeet> want file binding software in ubuntu
<rooly> Guest63152, it means your wifi card's driver is trying to access invalid memory.
<edbian> Guest63152, The wireless card driver is trying to access the very first memory address which is owned by the kernel.
<nit-wit> PlainMushroom, is it the power management in the menu it is on the first tab; when laptop lid is closed
<almoxarife> PlainMushroom: system > prefs > pwr manage > what to do about lid
<indrajeet> want file binding software in ubuntu
<rooly> good for you indrajeet
<Guest63152> thats weird because this computer does'nt have awifi card
<sacarlson> indrajeet: what is file binding software?  like tar  ?
<rooly> Guest63152, that could very easily be why
<edbian> Guest63152, rooly Explains why it's doing something so strange
<cryptodira> amoxarife, giving the ppa method a try now...
<ddilinger> i know this sounds incredibly lazy ... but anyone know of a downloadable .vdi for virtualbox with ubuntu pre-installed?
<Guest63152> what is rooly?
<pingupingu> is there a guide to setup tomcat6 on ubuntu 10.04 working with eclipse
<indrajeet> binding to different files like .jpg and .exe
<rooly> Guest63152, the kernel might be seeing wifi hardware for some reason (possibly a bad configuration of a network hardware interface)
<almoxarife> ddilinger: you right, its lazy :)
<rooly> Guest63152, and then it tries to make the wirless daemon use that invalid hardware, causing the access violation
<ddilinger> almoxarife: its not for me, its for a co-worker that cant get apache/php/etc to work under windows.  If he installs an ubuntu vm i can ssh in, setup a server to connect to his machine by samba, and be done with it :)
<Guest63152> do you know of anyway to find out what is configured wrong
<PlainMushroom> blank screen sleep hibernate shutdown
<speedrunnerG55_> what is the equivelent to dos edit in ubbuntu?
<almoxarife> ddilinger: I have looked in the past, just as lazy, didn't see it
<raido> pingupingu: check howtoforge
<speedrunnerG55_> or whats the equivelent to copy con in ubuntu
<sacarlson> ddilinger: I see xubuntu in this list http://virtualboximages.com/Free.VirtualBox.VDI.Downloads
<rooly> Guest63152, unfortunately, no. my linux-fu is rather weak compared to most of my peers
<pingupingu> raido, I will check
<Guest63152> lol nice
<almoxarife> ddilinger: hamachi on both ends would do the same?
<indrajeet> sacarlson:binding to different files like .jpg and .exe
<rooly> speedrunnerG55_, what does "copy con" do?
<yofel> speedrunnerG55_: the equivalent to DOS would be the terminal, edit would be nano by default
<cryptodira> amoxarife, maybe a reboot is needed?  you tube says to upgrade the flash player.... every other bit of s/w i have installed just worked  on installation.
<yofel> !cli > speedrunnerG55_
<ubottu> speedrunnerG55_, please see my private message
<speedrunnerG55_> copies the text in the console to a file
<speedrunnerG55_> ok
<sacarlson> indrajeet: I guess you mean in nautilus?
<rooly> indrajeet, do you mean specifying which program loads a specific file, or binding your program through some sort of os-provided registry?
<indrajeet> sacarlson:no
<Guest63152>   rooley do you know of any reason why my wine browse c is not found
<yofel> indrajeet: binding *what* to different files?
<almoxarife> cryptodira: I installed 'it' via package, I would suggest doing the same
<safeWay> anyone know how to enable fullscreen videos again?
<rooly> Guest63152, not without any details regarding your setup, no
<sacarlson> indrajeet: on the command line it's just a mater of the first line  #!
<rooly> safeWay, possibly try f11. that's the general default 'fullscreen' shortcut
<Guest63152> ok man thanks any way
<safeWay> after i wrote some command in terminal some guy told me it disabled fullscreen flash
<safeWay> video is freezing in fullscreen
<indrajeet> sacarlson:when u bind .exe file with the .jpg.then just open the .jpg and .exe will run automatically
<indrajeet> sacarlson:it works like a  virus
<rooly> indrajeet, nautilus (the file browser) provides an 'open with' menu on right-click.
<speedrunnerG55_> i know what cli is, im learning cmd at the moment but i just want to learn the linux eqivelents in terminal
<pingupingu> raido, there is only tomcat and apache installations, I do not see any eclipse integration installation
<indrajeet> rooly:okay
<edbian> speedrunnerG55_, be more specific.  What command do you want to translate
<rooly> so like i saide before, would anyone happen to know where i should go to report a broken package?
<safeWay> help
<speedrunnerG55_> copy con
<Swerve__> a lil help
<PlainMushroom> THere is no setting that I am looking for, just blank screen, sleep, hibernate and shut down
<rooly> speedrunnerG55_, what does "copy con" do?
<sacarlson> indrajeet: well maybe that's a wine thing,  I just use nautilus double click and it binds and opens my jpg files or avi files or txt files in the default application setup in nautilus
<speedrunnerG55_> it copies the consol to a file so lets say i said copy con blah.txt
<speedrunnerG55_> thaen i would type stuff to write in that text file
<rooly> script i think
<rooly> lemme go check
<speedrunnerG55_> then hit enter and it would make the file
<edbian> speedrunnerG55_, nano file.txt
<Swerve__> any way to start a download at a specified time on ubuntu?
<yofel> edbian: no, he means copy the current terminal contents to a file I think
<rooly> speedrunnerG55_, start with script, then when you finish, hit ctrl+d
<visual1ce> hi
<almoxarife> PlainMushroom: the option you want is 'blank screen'
<yofel> script should do that, or screen/byobu can do that too I think
<speedrunnerG55_> ctl+d?
<rooly> Swerve__, you can set up a cron job
<visual1ce> im having trouble installing grub2 in alternate 10.10 installation - im installing to a raid 0 array
<jrib> Swerve__: sure, use the "at" command together with wget.  Or if you prefer just do: sleep time-to-wait-here; wget-command-here
<visual1ce> (stripe array)
<Swerve__> how?
<rooly> speedrunnerG55_, it is the default keybind to 'exit'
<raido> Swerve__: where is the file
<speedrunnerG55_> oh ok
<Swerve__> blackbuntu.org
<speedrunnerG55_> isnt there an "exit " command
<PlainMushroom> almoxarife , that doesn't work. I get a black screen when I close the laptop
<visual1ce> i keep getting an installation step failed
<rooly> speedrunnerG55_, yeah, its called exit
<rooly> but there are keyboard shortcuts to it
<Swerve__> actually there and here
<Swerve__> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/solaris/downloads/index.html
<visual1ce> i don't think it is installing to the right device... i tried entering the correct name but still no go
<Swerve__> for vm
<jrib> !bugs | rooly
<ubottu> rooly: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<raido> Swerve__: Ok, you want "at" and "wget". Both tools are easy, just see the man pages for both
<safeWay> help
<almoxarife> PlainMushroom: you have two monitors?
<rooly> thanks jrib
<Swerve__> link?
<PlainMushroom> I am using my tv as my monitor, I would like to keep the laptop closed
<Swerve__> main page of the forum?
<PlainMushroom> I can do this in Windows, but can't figure it out in Ubuntu
<raido> Swerve__: no, "man at" on your command line
<visual1ce> what about keyboard?
<Swerve__> Linux Programmer's Manual
<Swerve__> thats what i got
<papa> hi
<sinduhrella> Can I give my tray clock a new font?
<almoxarife> PlainMushroom: you may need to set up 'dual monitor', I don't know how that works
<visual1ce> oh
<visual1ce> so i cant have grub 2 on a raid 0 partition?
<visual1ce> ich10r
<rooly> sinduhrella, you can provide your entire system a new font easily. specifically your clock, not without modifying the running program
<visual1ce> anybody? can i install grub2 on a raid0 array?
<visual1ce> yes no?
<sinduhrella> rooly: recompiling, or editting config files?
<cesurasean> Help! Windows blew away my grub! How do I boot back into Ubuntu live usb stick and reinstall grub2 onto my desktop?
<backtrack> Hello.
<backtrack> Can anyone help me fix my refresh rate?
<soreau> backtrack: what's wrong with it?
<backtrack> I've installed nvidia drivers and I use gtf + xrandr to set it manually, but it won't successfully change. Automatically goes back to 50, I need 60. Text is blurry.
<soreau> ! grub2 | visual1ce cesurasean
<ubottu> visual1ce cesurasean: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yofel> !grub2 | cesurasean: you'll find instructions heree
<ubottu> cesurasean: you'll find instructions heree: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<soreau> yofel: win ;)
<yofel> :P
<visual1ce> thx soreau
<visual1ce> and yofel
<indrajeet> how to install virtual box using terminal?
<sacarlson> cesurasean: here's the onliner: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<backtrack> I've tried 59 and 60hz, too.
<soreau> ! vbox | indrajeet
<ubottu> indrajeet: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<soreau> ! who | backtrack
<ubottu> backtrack: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edbian> indrajeet, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<backtrack> soreau, I've tried 59 and 60hz too.
<cesurasean> sacarlson, how do i know which sda my drive is?
<soreau> backtrack: nvidia proprietary drivers still do not support the randr 1.2 protocol. Try nvidia-settings
<backtrack> soreau, I did. They will only let me use 50, 51, and 77.
<sacarlson> cesurasean: more details http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<soreau> backtrack: Then that's all the driver is capable of. Try a different version or use nouveau
<sacarlson> cesurasean: the only time it wouldn't be sda is if you changed your bios settings
<backtrack> soreau, Moment, I'll try nouveau.
<indrajeet> edbian:thank u
<cesurasean> sacarlson, how do i list my partitions?
<backtrack> soreau,  Nouveau command not found... Where can I find different driver versions?
<cesurasean> i have windows on this system as well, don't want to fubar it...
<sacarlson> cesurasean: sudo fdisk -l
<soreau> backtrack: I don't think nouveau can work properly while the proprietary driver remains installed
<soreau> backtrack: After removing the nvidia driver, it will use nouveau by default
<cesurasean> sacarlson, do i need to mount the ntfs which has the boot partition on it, or just mount my linux OS?
<sacarlson> cesurasean: oh if you installed with the windows installed wubi this won't work
<soreau> backtrack: or you can check the versions available in sys>admin>Additional Drivers
<backtrack> soreau,  Are you willing to help a complete noob? :) I don't know how to uninstall
<soreau> backtrack: How did you install the driver?
<sacarlson> cesurasean: if your install is on ntfs then you must have used wubi to install and I don't support that
<backtrack> soreau,  apt-get install
<syrinx_> sacarlson: me either!
<Guest69325> jnj
<DavidJHeinrich1> why does the "lscpu" command report that my Intel Q9550 CPU is only 2GHz, not 2.8 GHz?
<rww> DavidJHeinrich1: probably because CPU frequency scaling is active and your system isn't under heavy load.
<DavidJHeinrich1> rwww...ahh
<cesurasean> which partition is the mbr usually located on?
<rooly> geeze lekhonee better be worth the 63.4MB download
<A|i3N> Hey guys trying to figure out if something is possible. Got ubuntu installed on a second computer. I want the same packages installed on it that are on my other computer. Is there any way to move the package files over via CD to prevent having to download a buncha stuff again? I already tried moving what was in /var/cache/apt/archives but i'm guessing there's more somewhere
<DavidJHeinrich1> rww: desktop CPUs as old as the Intel Q9550 have scaling? (and if I stressed the system, it'd show them faster?)?
<rooly> cesurasean, the mbr is in the first sector of the hdd
<sacarlson> cesurasean: sda unless you change it in bios
<rooly> A|i3N, yeah there is. let me go look up the package
<rooly> A|i3N, check out aptoncd
<A|i3N> aww man need a package to move packages eh? ;) that'll work. hehe
<sacarlson> cesurasean: mbr is normaly not installed on a partition it is put at the first 512 bytes of the device
<rww> DavidJHeinrich1: The Q9550's only about three years old... and yes, it does scaling ;)
<A|i3N> aptoncd... by the name, it sounds like it might work. lol. Ill check it out on my other computer (i'm guessing I'll need to install this on the "host")
<cesurasean> sacarlson, ok im confused. which sdb do i use??
<rww> DavidJHeinrich1: if you get CPU usage up to 100%, it should show 2.8GHz, yes.
<cesurasean> where do i specify root directory? my linux partition? or the extended partition, or what?
<DavidJHeinrich1> rww: ahhh, ok, good to know...thanks!
<cesurasean> i tried using sdb5, but it says that's not the mbr, and i need to use the mbr
<Skywalk3r> How do i change so the status things "user joins" "user quits" dooesnt show in Irssi?
<sacarlson> cesurasean: for mbr?  sdb  or sda  or sdX   NOT sda1 or sdb2 or ....
<backtrack> soreau, I found the command and uninstalled the drivers. However, after that no display was found and I couldn't startx.
<rooly> A|i3N, yes. it creates an apt-readable database. when you put the burned disc into the destination computer, it should automatically pop up with an 'available packages' dialogue
<DavidJHeinrich1> rww: that makes me think twice about my purchase of an Opteron 6128...I thought it was on-par speedwise with my Q9550! ... but its slower! (I purchased it for 32GB RAM) Maybe I'll sell and wait for LGA2011
<A|i3N> awesome just what I need. Thanks rooly :)
<rww> !quietirssi | Skywalk3r
<ubottu> Skywalk3r: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<yofel> backtrack: you did delete xorg.conf after removing the driver? (if you didn't use jockey to remove it)
<sacarlson> cesurasean: you do understand that trying to repair a wubi install with a livecd with this method will NOT work?
<backtrack> yofel, I did not... I'm a noob, how do I use jockey to remove it?
<cesurasean> its saying to specify the filesystem type when i do sdb
<rww> ugh wubi
<cesurasean> sacarlson, i have fixed it before.
<Skywalk3r> ubotto: Thank you!
<yofel> backtrack: jockey is the additional drivers application
<backtrack> yofel, Okay.. I'm a noob to linux, what do I need to do? ;)
<backtrack> yofel, apt-get jockey?
<yofel> backtrack: erm, open it, select the installed driver, and press remove
<cesurasean> sacarlson, what makes you think it won't work?
<backtrack> yofel, Oh, is that something included with ubuntu? :( I'm on backtrack.
<cesurasean> i have seen it work!
<yofel> or open jockey-text in a terminal
<rww> backtrack: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and supported derivatives. Backtrack Linux support is in #backtrack-linux only.
<sacarlson> cesurasean: I will work fine if it's NOT a wubi install
<cesurasean> what do you mean by wubi?
<backtrack> rww, Hey, cool rww! Thanks.
<sacarlson> !wubi | cesurasean
<ubottu> cesurasean: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Ioniz3D> anyone using tmux here ?
<cesurasean> I never used wubi...
<rooly> sorry, not i, Ioniz3D
<mjs_> Ioniz3D, nope, sorry, put figured even a neg response is better than none at all...
<sacarlson> cesurasean: ok very good
<Ioniz3D> thanks
<cesurasean> who said anything about using wubi???
<cesurasean> it's just a normal ubuntu install alongside a windows partition
<cesurasean> uninstalled mcaffee on windows, and it blew away my mbr
<cesurasean> How do I fix my MBR????
<sacarlson> cesurasean: you said that your partiion was on ntfs so that's the only way that could hapen
<cesurasean> no
<cesurasean> I'm dual booting, and have 2 NTFS partitions
<cesurasean> and 1 linux
<Scunizi> How do I get into the settings for Firefox?  about:????  .. but not plugins..
<miketomdool> about:config
<mickster04> Scunizi: about:config?
<Scunizi> mickster04: thanks.. I think that's it.. I just couldn't remember
<daweefolk> does anybody know of a MUD that uses a map system similar to nethack?
<sacarlson> cesurasean:  ok then pastebin the results of sudo fdisk -l
<cesurasean> i can't pastebin it
<cesurasean> ok
<cesurasean> wait
<cesurasean> i can
<FloodBot3> cesurasean: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> !enter | cesurasean
<ubottu> cesurasean: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cesurasean> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/9sH8y2cs
<cesurasean> sacarlson, can you tell me the EXACT code I need to use in order to fix this?
<sacarlson> cesurasean: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<sacarlson> cesurasean: from a livecd boot as detailed as I have shown you before http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<cesurasean> sacarlson, which /dev do i use in that command line?
<sacarlson> cesurasean: exactly as I typed them
<sacarlson> cesurasean: /dev/sdb5  and /dev/sda
<cesurasean> sacarlson, THANK YOU! YOU THE MAN!
<alopez920> buenas noches
<alopez920> XD!!
<alopez920> someone speak spanish here???
<cesurasean> i speak spanglish. does that count?
<rww> alopez920: try #ubuntu-es
<alopez920> yes maybe jajaja
<Scunizi> !es | alopez920
<ubottu> alopez920: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alopez920> ok ok thanks xd!!
<gentoo_fun2> question, for some reason i cant make my resolution go higher than 1360x768
<Scunizi> gentoo_fun2: you hooked to a tv?
<gentoo_fun2> the native resolution for this monitor is much higher, so it looks quite bad
<alopez920> ok gracias ubotuu
<gentoo_fun2> nay
<gentoo_fun2> its a stupid all in one sony thing
<Scunizi> !xrandr | gentoo_fun2
<ubottu> gentoo_fun2: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jrbrown1991> Hey, sorry.. What was the # channel for backtrack, again?
<Scunizi> gentoo_fun2: not just dual screens but there's help there for resoution too.
<gentoo_fun2> is the program come default
<gentoo_fun2> xrandr
<edbian> gentoo_fun2, yep
<mykal> hi all. looking through ubuntu repos for a good converter from mp4 to, well, aything else really. there are a few, suggestions??
<gentoo_fun2> for some reaosn it says mirror screens on monitor preferences
<rooly> does anyone know of a good working blogging tool
<rooly> or do i need to build python packages
<gentoo_fun2> oh hmm
<gentoo_fun2> its the highest it goes on "vga connected"
<gentoo_fun2> it also says "LVDS1 connected"
<edbian> mykal, I like sound converter.  What format are you gonna change too out of curiosity?
<gentoo_fun2> idk wat the hell
<paq7512> yay it looks like someone fixed writing to flash drives!
<mykal> edbian, anything that will play on XBOX. have a ushare server on my ubuntu box
<jrbrown1991> Hey, backtrack channel banned me for asking about my refresh rate. :( Anyone here willing to try to help me, even though I'm not on ubuntu? lol :(
<mykal> edbian, XBOX disagrees with MP4
<edbian> mykal, Good luck with that!  xbox360 disagrees with everything.  It's really annoying.
<mykal> edbian, lol, yup, but the generic avi and divx seem to work well enough
<mykal> edbian, would prefer it all be ogg though
<edbian> mykal, :)  I love ogg
<mykal> edbian, me too. first time i came across it i was like "wtf is VLC player". do some research and realise that hollywood not only wants me to pay for their DVD, but then expects the people that make my DVD player to pay them too. F!$# that, been a fan of open everything since then
<gentoo_fun2> Scunizi: oic my error, i disabled the DVI or w/e internal output by clicking "mirror images"
<gentoo_fun2> i re enabled it with xrandr
<Scunizi> gentoo_fun2: working now?
<jrbrown1991> Scunizi, could you help me?
<gentoo_fun2> Scunizi: yes, thanks
<gentoo_fun2> looks nice and crisp now
<Scunizi> jrbrown1991: with backtrack? Don't know anything about it.
<Scunizi> gentoo_fun2: glad to hear it :)
<jrbrown1991> Scunizi, know anywhere I can go for help? They banned me, I'm guessing because my question was too n00b for them.
<rww> jrbrown1991: your IRC client's ident is set to "root". They ban that, for some unfathomable reason.
<mykal> question while im here. i want to write some simple bash scripts to reset some servers etc. i dont want my housemate to have to learn the command line. how hard would it be to write a simple GUI that will run a bash script, all i needis a giant button
<jrbrown1991> rww, Oh, I see.
<jrbrown1991> rww, Thanks, I'll go change that.
<edbian> mykal, Not very hard.  check out zenity
<rooly> mykal, there's a means of writing gtk 'applications' from bash
<mykal> edbian, ok, zenity, is that what rooly is talking about?
<edbian> mykal, I have no idea if rooly talked about it.
<edbian> rooly, Is that what you mean?  Using zenity?
<matt_> I have a NVidia gt210 hdmi card and cant get the sound working in alsa, can someone help me please?
<mykal> edbian, what about making them run in the notification area as a service, doable???
<rooly> edbian, mykal yes, i do believe it is one and the same
<edbian> mykal, You can use libnotify for that.
<mykal> rooly, thanks mate
<mykal> edbian, rooly, thanks, will read
<edbian> mykal, sorry, not libnotify.  I ment notify-send
<mykal> edbian, no stress, that why they have manuals, ill find it, thanks
<mykal> ps. arista just crashedm try the next to convert
<edbian> Have a good night Ubuntu-land
<andruha> Hey guys, can anyone recommend me something like notepad++ for linux? I primarily need macros in the editor
<eekTheCat> so my damn mouse slid and I performed some kind of file operation in nautilus.
<eekTheCat> not sure what, the hard drive is thrashing
<eekTheCat> is there an undo operation in the ubuntu file manager?
<randomuser> andruha, i dont know about macros, but i find bluefish enjoyable for coding
<randomuser> there are a lot of features i don't use, so maybe its in there
<eekTheCat> there doesn't seem to be
<eekTheCat> to hell with guis
<andruha> randomuser, k, i'll try that
<eekTheCat> at least on the shell i could have seen what i did
<matt_> I have a NVidia gt210 hdmi card and cant get the sound working in alsa, can someone help me please?
<randomuser> andruha, there's always emacs
<andruha> randomuser, what emacs? (im new to linux)
<andruha> whats*
<ruan> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<andruha> is that like an emulator?
<ruan> terminal based text editor
<andruha> oh
<Da|Mummy> why cant my wife on ubuntu hold a steady connection?
<Da|Mummy> wifi
<andruha> bluefish doesn't have macros :(
<Da|Mummy> weird spelling error....
<oo> :)
<eekTheCat> Da|Mummy, divorce is the solution
<ruan> lol
<Da|Mummy> i shouldve expected that one....
<randomuser> andruha, what kind of macros are you using?
<Senix> I have a G-Pen 609 and want to be able to use with with ubuntu 10.10, when i plugged it in everything worked fine, things were recognized so i thought it would work. I started GIMP to see if i could draw a few test lines but gimp ignores the pressure signals from my device, is there a way to fix this?
<ruan> Da|Mummy: signal strength?
<Da|Mummy> but anyway, how do i figure out whats wrong with my wifi
<Da|Mummy> 80% signal
<andruha> randomuser, i just need the editor to repeat a step a couple of hundred times (like removing a tag from the code or something)
<andruha> Da|Mummy, make sure drivers are up to date
<randomuser> like, find and replace?
<Da|Mummy> im using a netopia wifi usb adapter
<Da|Mummy> ive no idea where to start with the drivers...
<ruan> Da|Mummy: have you tried Wicd network manager?
<Da|Mummy> no i have not, tell me more
<ruan> !info wicd-gtk
<Da|Mummy> i have a feeling its a driver problem, but ive no idea where to get said drivers for ubutu
<andruha> randomuser, not exactly, its more like go up 2 lines and delete the first few characters and do it again
<ubottu> wicd-gtk (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - GTK+ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 143 kB, installed size 776 kB
<clement> no one say something
<randomuser> andruha, sounds crufty.
<cjae> nvidia
<Da|Mummy> so how do i go about finding the right drivers for my netopia usb wifi adapter for ubuntu?
<cjae> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cjae> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in maverick
<andruha> randomuser, how is that crufty?
<cjae> what is the current version of the nvidia driver in 10.10
<firede> hello every one
<Da|Mummy> ruan, how will wicd help me?
<gusg> I'd like to very quickly (temporarily) host a file securely such that it can be downloaded by ssh/scp. How could I do this?
<cjae> I have a fairly new gpu and would like to see if it is supported
<randomuser> andruha, the text of the code itself doesn't match a pattern, other than its line and column?
<Da|Mummy> im able to connect to my wifi, im on it right now, but it seems like its dropping connections and speak wont stay steady
<twitch> !info nvidia-current | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<cjae> twitch: thanks
<andruha> randomuser, lol don't worry about the code.. i just need an editor that has macros builtin
<stale> hello
<cjae> twitch: is that like a meta package that tracks new releases of driver?
<randomuser> andruha, i'm just trying to get a feel for what you're trying to do so that i might be able to help.  Linux tools like awk and sed are commonly used for what i think you're doing, but i've never tried to automate actual keystrokes to edit code
<StuckMojo> hi. my boot splash screen isn't working, despite haveing "quiet splash" in my grub. any ideas? this install has been in-place upgraded starting from Jaunty, if that matters...
<rooly> randomuser, one can use 'yes' to automate piping some value to stdin
<andruha> randomuser, thanks for your suggestions, im trying emacs right now and will see what awk is all about
<StuckMojo> hmmm..actually google might have the answer... (as usual ;)
<randomuser> rooly, what are you on about?
<dustin> anyone play openarena thats on right now?
<rooly> randomuser, oh, just saw your reply to andruha when i looked up. figured i'd inform you of yes if you didn't know about it
<twitch> cjae: yeha if dev's compile and new stable release of the driver, when you do regular system updates it will update to the newest stable driver
<Jordan_U> !ot | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<randomuser> rooly, i haven't had occasion to use it, i'm not sure I know how. It doesn't seem relevant here.
<jsoftw> Whats a good news-reader?
<jsoftw> newsgroup I should say
<dustin> uhh i got the game with ubuntu thou jordan
<dustin> but if u got a specific channel for asking the questions id be happy to move over there thou :)
<dustin> questions about games and linux etc
<rooly> randomuser, it was a question about keystrokes, and i think yes may be able to simulate keystrokes if passed correctly
<Jordan_U> dustin: Do you have a support question or are you looking for people to play with. If you have a support question then just ask your actual question.
<dustin> support really
<dustin> im attempting a install but not sure how to go about doing it :(
<StuckMojo> aha, well it has to do with the swap partition uuid changing
<StuckMojo> contents of /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Jordan_U> dustin: It's available in Applications > Ubuntu Software Center.
<dustin> okay i downloaded a patch for my OA "open arena" liniux and i attempted to load a patch for it but it needs to be extracted to the main folder
<dustin> trouble is i cant do it from gnome so i need some self taught unziping methods useing sudo-
<ruan> why cant you do it from gnome?
<ruan> gksudo nautilus
<dustin> it keeps telling me i need root
<matt_> I have a NVidia gt210 hdmi card and cant get the sound working in alsa, can someone help me please?
<ruan> dustin: use gksudo nautilus
<dustin> not sure i got it ruan :( lemme see
<panfist> i'm using nomachine to connect to maverick and window title bars are not appearing at all
<dustin> where i get it ?
<ruan> dustin: you have it already
<xj> help !How to find my MAC?
<ruan> xj: mac address?
<dustin> well how ya use it then ?
<xj> yes
<ruan> dustin: type it in a terminal
<dustin> k 1min
<waldir> help! I installed grub2 and used unetbootin to add an iso to my grub menu, and now I get kernel not found errors on every grub entry!
<waldir> here are the instructions I followed: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<rzx237> xj: ifconfig
<ruan> beat me to it.. HWaddr seems to be the mac
<dustin> hmm how ya find the file ya dled then? downloads ruan?
<ruan> dustin: yeah in home or downloads
<rzx237> ruan: yes it is :)
<xj> and then ?
<StuckMojo> well lets see if that fixed it
<ruan> xj: ifconfig in a terminal, and look at the HWaddr
<dustin> okay i put my files in the folder
<dustin> and it says child failed or something wtf is that ruan?
<Jordan_U> waldir: Could you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<ruan> hmm
<waldir> Jordan_U: I'm using a live cd but it is an older version and doesnt support ext4 so i can't access my grub file :(
<xj> sorry,I can`t find anything as"HWaddr"
<ruan> xj: are you sure? mine appears as eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr:
<ruan> xj: top line
<randomuser> xj, assume the string that looks like a MAC address.... is.
<xj> 以太网  硬件地址 00:23:5a:dd:2d:6e
<xj>  this?
<ruan> yes
<waldir> Jordan_U: what can I do?
<bmcgahan> anyone know what the most processing power I can get in a single server solution
<bmcgahan> I have a video render app that doesn't support clustering
<xj> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<dTx> @bmcgahan, shouldn't you be asking in Dell support or something?
<Brando1995> hey, i just moved to linux and need help. How do drivers work on ubuntu?
<bmcgahan> yeah, but you guys are first on the /list
<randomuser> bmcgahan, supermicro.com
<ruan> Brando1995: most of them come out of the box
<mix22891> Good morning!
<Jordan_U> waldir: Is there any way that you can get another LiveCD / LiveUSB?
<Brando1995> ruan well Im on win7 right now and i have ubuntu installed with dual boot. I use a linksys wireless external adapter for internet. How can I get it to work on linux? the cd didnt work
<dustin> uhh ruan
<ruan> dustin: yea?
<Brando1995> jordan_U yes, burn a new one
<ruan> lol
<dustin> i put 2 files into the oa folder and now they disppeared?
<xj> I want to make some friends ,anyone of you can tell me any other way?I`m new~
<mix22891> My Hebrew reverse some of the programs, Please help
<mix22891> My Hebrew reverse some of the programs, Please help
<ruan> remove or reverse?
<mix22891> reverse]
<jrmcm> I need help setting up a vm running at least windows xp. What is my first step?
<oven_> what's the syntax for compiz if I don't want SMPlayer to be used with the application switcher, at the end of "Toolbar | Utility | Dialog | Normal | Unknown "
<randomuser> ruan, hebrew is read right to left
<ruan> ah
<mix22891> yes
<mix22891> right to left
<fujin> hello!
<oven_> I thought I remembered it just being & !SMPlayer or something like that
<mix22891> and now its left to right
<mix22891> in some of the programs
<mix22891> like google talk
<fujin> anyone help me with some basic ubuntu info? beyond what i was able to find with google and forums?
<mix22891> plaese Help me
<dustin> it keeps giveing me some error child -
<dustin> whats that ?
<Brando1995> can anybody tell me how to get a linksys wireless adapter to work on ubuntu?
<fujin> which one?
<ChogyDan> Brando1995: what model is it?
<jrmcm> Brando: have you looked through the forums?
<jrbrown1991> msg nickserv identify abcabc123
<Brando1995> wusb600n the top of the line one. and yes ive been googling away
<RyanTBDM> Where is su?
<RyanTBDM> I'm a noob and can't find the su account
<ruan> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ChogyDan> jrbrown1991: that just happened.  You should setup your client to auto-authenticate
<oven_> for Compiz, what do I type in the dialog box to have SMPlayer NOT show up in the static app switcher?
<arejay> <-- noob
<alopez920> anybody here knows how to unificate many boards????? i want to create a supermachine like that with many boards....
<fujin> so with the forums, I was able to get my minecraft server and x11vnc to run at startup, but now I can't figure out how to bring up the terminals for them
<randomuser> ubottu, it's "realize"
<fujin> ubuntu 10.10
<randomuser> alopez920, google kerrighed
<fujin> anyone tell me what the best search term would be for figuring out how to view the terminals that are running in the background?
<alopez920> randomuser: ?????
<papagoose> hi all, i have several image files that I would like to print on 1 page (eg. 4 files, printed as though they were 4 pages in 1 file with 4 pages per sheet)
<ruan> fujin: view background terminals?
<alopez920> i can't get information about that procedure....
<randomuser> fujun, try 'ps -aux' or 'w' or 'users' etc
<fujin> ok
<fujin> yeah background terminals
<randomuser> well, background processes
<papagoose> any ideas on a quick way to do this? I keep making different images to print so whatever solution needs to be easily reusable
<jrmcm> I need help setting up a vm running at least windows xp. What is my first step?
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings Everyone.
<ruan> jrmcm: get a vm application(virtualbox,vmware) then get an iso or a cd of windows xp
<RubenAlonzo> Does anyone know what the version after Maverick Meerkat will be called?
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<arejay> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<jrmcm> ruan: thx i was having trouble finding a vm app
<dustin> any ideas ruan ?
<mix22891> My Hebrew reverse some of the programs, Please help
<littlebird> is ubuntu a real person
<ruan> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jrmcm> littlebird: its uBOTTu :)
<mikeru> Heelp
<littlebird> i see
<mikeru> I'm having HUGE tearing issues on my MacBook
<mikeru> It has an Nvidia 9400M
 * arejay updates to natty
<mikeru> I'm using the proprietary drivers
<mikeru> I can't even watch a DVD quality video without getting nauseous
<mrcreativity> i need some help please. i cant seem to run a .py file
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone know if there is a suitable and stable product based on Gnome that closely resembles current 10.10 release? reason I ask is i had installed 10.10 netbook remix and was very pleased that everything worked out of the box, but really disliked the constant Unity Tabs on the left side of my tiny 10.1 inch screen. so i moved to other software for the moment but was really getting to like the terminal for learning how to do 
<ChogyDan> mikeru: have you googled for the issue?  I don't know, but I can point you in the direction of getting updated drivers...
<RubenAlonzo> i read that the next version of ubuntu will have the ablity to hide the unity
<mikeru> ChogyDan: I have the latest drivers
<mikeru> 270 something
<ChogyDan> mikeru: did you get them from the xorg-edgers ppa?
<mikeru> ChogyDan: Yup
<mrcreativity> can someone please suggest a solution
<ruan> 260.19.06
<mikeru> 270.29-0
<ruan> hmm.
<mikeru> ruan: Thats in ubuntu's repos
<mikeru> This is from edgers ppa
<fujin> blah
<fujin> this ubuntu isnt as easy as i thought it would be
<fujin> anyone here run a minecraft server?>
<fujin> or has done it before?
<jrmcm> Brando:  I believe that every kernel after 2.6.19 included this driver.  The chipset is the rt2870 and it is detected to use the rt2800usb driver under Ubuntu 10.10.
<mikeru> Any ideas?
<sacarlson> mrcreativity:  I thought python was installed by default,  maybe you need a different version of python?
<randomuser> fujin: i have
<RubenAlonzo> fujin: hi there, i recently installed 10.10 coming froma completely all windows experience and found it quite easy, but it all depends on your comfort level with perhaps having to type in commands on the terminal. i kinda liked it though.
<fujin> cool!  well i got it to run..  but then i wanted it to run at startup as well.. and i got that to work.  but now i dont see a terminal but users can still connect
<fujin> i lov ehow lightweight it is
<fujin> and the repos remind me of cydia and iphones
<fujin> ive only given myself a week to mess with ubuntu, but i so badly want to get this minecraft server up and running so i can start tweaking and learning
<RubenAlonzo> i liked the fact that it's relatively a virus free environment.
<oven_> what do I type into compiz to make the ring switcher leave SMPlayer alone
<mikeru> I have tearing
<mikeru> even with metacity
<mikeru> EVEN WITH METACITY!
<RubenAlonzo> fujin: have you tried asking your question on the official ubuntu forums?
 * mikeru echoes metacity...
<fujin> no but i searched them along with google
<ChogyDan> mikeru: what about the 260 drivers?
<soreau> mikeru: What graphics driver are you using?
<fujin> ive been working on this all night and i wanted to get it done before bed lol
<mikeru> ChogyDan: :( let me install them
<mikeru> soreau: Nvidia
<mikeru> 270
<RubenAlonzo> there is a specific forums for it, lemme go grab you the link, brb
<ChogyDan> mikeru: you may need to use the ppa purge script
<soreau> mikeru: Did you enable vsync in nvidia-settings
<dustin> well i had to just reinstall the thing :(
<dustin> thanks alot folks for your help
<mikeru> soreau: Yew, both opengl and xvideo
<rsyring> any suggestions for asserting in a bash script that the contents of two files are equal
<RubenAlonzo> fujin: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326
<mikeru> rsyring: Diff
<RubenAlonzo> i bet if anyone knows, thats a good place to get info fujin
<rsyring> mikeru: yes, but I am not sure how to make the script exit when the diff comes back empty?
<rsyring> mikeru: sorry, exit with an error code
<sraue> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<fujin> thanks Ruben
<mikeru> rsyring: if diff a b; then exit errorcodeifbotharethesame; else
<rsyring> mikeru: k, i'll try that
<RubenAlonzo> fujin: hope it helps, in any case there is also a tab for general help, either way im certain you will get steered in the  right direction.
<Egbert9e9> how do i keep the encrypted home directory open?
<Egbert9e9> while i'm gone
<mikeru> ChogyDan: Nvm appareantly i was using the nvidia 270 from ubuntu-x-swat ppa
<RubenAlonzo> i am still a total noob on ubuntu, but ii did learn alot from searching forums and coming here.
<Egbert9e9> i'm using screen over ssh
<alopez920> randomuser:
<ChogyDan> mikeru: I forget what the difference is
<RubenAlonzo> be back ina bit y'all
<alopez920> thanksss!!!!!!!!!! men
<alopez920> this is a great start!!!!
<mikeru> ChogyDan: Uhmm just read the description. It says upstream stable X blahblah for even more bleeding edge try xorg-edgers
<randomuser> alopez920,
<alopez920> yes randomuser
<alopez920> kerrighed is something like i want to do really????
<mikeru> Shit, my x crashed during the downgrade process!
<mikeru> Wait i think its a kernel panic
<ChogyDan> mikeru: did the default driver not work?
<mikeru> ChogyDan: I was just installing it right now
<mikeru> Nevermind seems xorg crashed
<mikeru> I mean its deadlocked or whatever
<mikeru> I logged in with ssh from my iPad
<randomuser> alopez920, beowulf.org
<mikeru> top says its using 100% CPU
<fujin> dang.. still no response to my question ont he forum..
<mikeru> funny i just killed x and chromium-browser is still open...
<mikeru> Says top
<mikeru> Uhmm x is t working anymore
<MONSTA_UBUNTU> anyone here familiar with ubuntu 10.10 or is everyone still on 9.10?
<syn-ack> um
<syn-ack> why would everyone still be on 9.10 and why not just ask a question?
<alopez920> randomuser: thank youuuu men!!!! this is great!!!!you just do something great today xD!!!!! yo do my dream comes true!!! the dream of an insane man jajajajaja
<Jordan_U> !anyone | MONSTA_UBUNTU
<ubottu> MONSTA_UBUNTU: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mikeru> Xorg.0.log: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<MONSTA_UBUNTU> sorry
<MONSTA_UBUNTU> i wanna play direct x games smoothly in it
<MONSTA_UBUNTU> 9.10 was better for it
<MONSTA_UBUNTU> but im on 10.10
<MONSTA_UBUNTU> GTA SA wont run under wine or crossover games
<MONSTA_UBUNTU> anyone know how to make it?
<Jordan_U> MONSTA_UBUNTU: If it's only a problem with Windows applications ask in #winehq
<MONSTA_UBUNTU> oh, sorry for inconvieniencing anyone, thanks for that tip
<Jordan_U> MONSTA_UBUNTU: You're welcome.
<alex__> hrm. xlib is apparently empty
<alex__> anyone know how to change the focus of a window to some other window in xlib c++?
<alex__> the api docs are really kind of useless
<alex__> i'm sure there are 20 other lines of code that are missing before you actually set the focus to a window
<mikeru> ChogyDan: Still tearing.
<alex__> but no. they just tell u the function signature and that's it
<ChogyDan> mikeru: I suggest you try the defaults first, before testing the later drivers
<mikeru> ChogyDan: And thats what im testing
<mikeru> 269
<mikeru> 260*
<ChogyDan> mikeru: did you downgrade xorg also?  But yeah, I have no answer for you  :(   maybe test out natty
<mikeru> ChogyDan: Yup
<mikeru> ChogyDan: Isnt it uhmm... Rather unstable?
<mix22891> My Hebrew reverse some of the programs, Please help
<mix22891> My Hebrew reverse some of the programs, Please help
<mix22891> My Hebrew reverse some of the programs, Please help
<FloodBot3> mix22891: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> mikeru: yeah.  Also, file a bug report.  You might get better info that way
<JediMobius> yo peeps. anyone know what i can do about my boot problem? "Gave up waiting" after grub initializes. Sometimes it boots first try, sometimes 10nth...
<alopez920> bye randomuser and thank you again!!!
<mikeru> ChogyDan: I just cant try natty. I already have mac os x lion installed, dont wanna ruin my stable OS
<Jordan_U> JediMobius: Try adding the kernel parameter "rootwait".
<gusg> i just installed openssh-server and now I'd like to stop the sshd daemon, but the service keeps restarting.
<JediMobius> @Jordan_U cool! as soon as I figure out how to do that.
<JediMobius> (it's been so long since i got on irc, i forget how to reply..)
<Jordan_U> JediMobius: Add it to GRUB_LINUX_CMDLINE_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<Ben64> gusg: have you tried "sudo /etc/init.d ssh stop"
<gusg> Ben64: exactly
<gusg> "/etc/init.d/ssh status" reports "* sshd is running"
<Ben64> gusg: why would you want to stop it anyway
<gusg> Well actually I don't want it running at startup at all. But first I'd like to stop it right now.
<JediMobius> hmmm, no grub directory in /etc/default
<gusg> Because I don't anticipate accepting any ssh connections
<Ben64> but ssh is good :O
<mjensen> Hi guys. I am trying to change my domain name in ubuntu 10.04. All documentation I find says to change it in the resolv.conf file... but that file is being autogenerated by the network manager or something like that.... so my question is... where do I then change it? I cannot find any documentation that explains this part... it ought to be simple... can any of you help please?
<Ben64> gusg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9531249
<Ben64> mjensen: check /etc/hostname
<mjensen> in my hostname file I just have my pc name: like mjensen-pc2
<mjensen> nothing else
<Ben64> thats where to change it
<Jaguar163> lfhjdf )tcnm heccrbt
<Jaguar163> есть русские??
<gusg> Ben64: Thanks for the link. Do you have a clue what might be restarting the service?
<bazhang> !ru | Jaguar163
<ubottu> Jaguar163: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ben64> gusg: its the init script they talk about in that thread
<Jordan_U> gusg: sudo service ssh stop
<mjensen> ok thanks Ben64 i will try that. When I installed it, it asked me for domain name, so it added it somewhere. but i need to change it now, and was surprised that there wasnt anyplace to see it to change it.
<gusg> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> gusg: You're welcome.
<Senjai> cd
<mjensen> The manpages state though... that the /etc/hostname should only contain the hostname and not the full fqdn
<G_Unit> Hi, has anybody used an MySQL on Ubuntu 10 for a central syslog server?
<sacarlson> mjensen:  I think if you are going to use dhcp then you will need to modify the dhcp server that assigns the domain when you use dhclient to obtain an address
<sacarlson> I really need to learn to type faster
<JediMobius> Jordan_U: think i got it now... helps to upgrade to grub2
<Jordan_U> JediMobius: You're welcome.
<JediMobius> Jordan_U: Live long and prosper!
<Softdroid> God morning
<Softdroid> good
<Softdroid> :)
<steve____> hello all
<steve____> anybody know how to change the name in irssi
<Softdroid> Is it possible to move the items on the program list to own directories/categories?
<Softdroid> in Ubuntu
<steve____> yeah, softdroid, go to system>prefs>main menu or something like that
<Softdroid> I have been there, but don't know how to move them to my submenus
<Jordan_U> steve____: /nick newnick
<Softdroid> For example i can make a new submenu and call it Softdroid
<Softdroid> but how can I move items from Internet to Softdroid submenu?
<overclucker> Softdroid: you can drag and drop menu items into differen menus/submenus
<flax^_> i really digg win7's tiling where one can drag windows to the left and right and they size to half the screen. Any easy way to do that in buntu?
<Softdroid> overclucker: Thanks alot, it worked. I didn't think that its possible
<Softdroid> :)
<Softdroid> Ubuntu forever
<alex__> uh
<alex__> I need to set focus to a window from c++
<flax^_> or are there any better more awesome tiling I should learn? :P
<alex__> how would I do this? i'm getting screwed by all this nice documentation for xlib x11 xorg and other XXX stuff that doesn't seem organized at all
<alex__> so Ubuntu uses Xorg
<sacarlson> alex__: I have seen a cli program that does that and have used it in ruby
<alex__> and not x11?
<alex__> heh c++ != ruby
<jsoftw> alex__: I thought ruby was just an interpreted c++!
<sacarlson> alex__: look at wmctrl
<alex__> that must mean everything is quantum vibration
<sacarlson> alex__: no I used the C program in ruby and ruby is writen in C
<jsoftw> ?
<jsoftw> sacarlson: what is the point you are making?
<alex__> that library seems too specific
<alex__> once i'm done doing something as simple (in concept) as focusing a window
<fisix> books are for libraries
<alex__> i need to read the pixels off it, and send mouse events to it
<alex__> and this window is a virtual machine..
<Jamba7> Can someone help me with dual booting
<sacarlson> jsoftw:  alex__: wants to set focus on a window and that's what the C program wmctrl does so look at it's code
<jsoftw> Jamba7: install windows, install ubuntu
<jsoftw> Oh I see.
<Jamba7> Do I have to wipe everything off my windows?
<sacarlson> alex__: or just system() run it
<jsoftw> Jamba7: no
<jsoftw> Jamba7: do you have windows already installed I assume?
<Jaguar163> шпрехен по-русски?
<Jamba7> Well in that case I did that and the install failed
<Jamba7> Yeah
<alex__> ugh.. i have to read someone else's code
<alex__> i hope there's not a lot
<jsoftw> Jamba7: you could just resize the windows partition (from within windows) and then you should have room for ubuntu.
<alex__> because i have a life
<Jamba7> I did that. I had like sixty extra gigs for ubuntu
<xiambax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlHEJtflcmo :D
<jsoftw> Jamba7: and so what did it moan about?
<sacarlson> alex__: no you can just run it,  can't you run a command line program from C ?
<[thor]> !ru | Jaguar163
<ubottu> Jaguar163: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jamba7> That there was something wrong with the partition. I'm not exactly positive.
<xiambax> alex__, If your lazy and like to complain. Linux probably isn't for you.
<Jamba7> I even made the partition bigger in ubuntu when it gives you the option to slide the divider
<banker247> why doesn't furius iso come up under default mount prograsms when i try to mount an ISO?  it doens't even come up on the dropdown i have to manually run the prog
<alex__> xiambax, i'm pretty sure most developers disagree.
<alex__> and agree laziness is a good thing but anyways
<Jamba7> jsoftw:?
<alex__> http://spiralofhope.wordpress.com/2010/02/03/wmctrl-user-documentation/ seems to not correspond to anything the wmctrl commands prints out
<alex__> anyone got a better doc?
<alex__> i'm seeing a bunch of -1's and no asterisks and other weird things
<digim0nk> my ubuntu 10.04 resolution is larger than my screen resolution .. no xorg.conf exists .. text console is larger than the screen as well ..  any tips .. thanks
<cmdbbq> i am having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6107702&postcount=34 but with 10.10 and there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub only a grubenv. should i create menu.lst or can i change rootdelay by some other method involving grubenv?
<alex__> ok. this guy's information is wrong
<Jaguar163> пидары
<Jaguar163> английскиеъ
<bazhang> Jaguar163, #ubuntu-ru
<Jaguar163> соси хуй
<bazhang> Jaguar163, you  have been told many times
<Jaguar163> соси сука
<alex__> bazhang, i think that if he is speaking another language
<alex__> he's not going to understand you.
<alex__> if you speak a different language from him
<Jaguar163> соси алекс
<maxillusionist> Jaguar 163 how can i learn russian so that i could understand what you say :-P
<Poshepocket> Slapped by bazhang.
<bazhang> alex__, he got the #ru factoid in Russian many times.
<alesan> hi what if I want to use the latest kernel?
<alesan> isn't there a way to run 2.6.38?
<cmdbbq> i am having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6107702&postcount=34 but with 10.10 and there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub only a grubenv. should i create menu.lst or can i change rootdelay by some other method involving grubenv?
<maxillusionist> is there a *nix called foxbuntu
<bazhang> !grub2 | cmdbbq please have a look
<ubottu> cmdbbq please have a look: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> maxillusionist, if there is its unsupported and offtopic here
<maxillusionist>  actually i saw an alias like that LOL
<bazhang> cmdbbq, you can change the timeout in grub2, just hold shift at boot
<Softdroid> What is Astk in the Science menu, nothing happens when I run it
<maxillusionist> grub is bootloader for ubuntu like LiLo etc
<dancek> alesan, if you need to ask, you shouldn't (i.e. it's easy to compile a kernel)
<alesan> dancek, do not make assumptions.
<threexk> Does Ubuntu have a magnification tool built in?  My laptop screen is dead so i'm plugged into a tv via s-video and I can't read anything
<alesan> dancek, is there a "PPA" or something that updates to the latest kernel automatically?
<bazhang> alesan, check the ppa search page, its completely unsupported and at your own risk however
<bazhang> alesan, its at launchpad
<maxillusionist> threexk do you use your tv as a montor
<dancek> alesan, imo you shouldn't use unofficial kernels compiled by someone else because that's just really unsecure
<threexk> maxillusionist; not normally, it's a standard-definition tV
<cmdbbq> bazhang: ok, i seem to be booting now, but i didn't get a menu or a dialogue to change rootdelay. could you tell me more about what i just did? has the root delay changed permenantly or will i need to hold shift at every boot?
<bazhang> cmdbbq, its a fairly well documented wiki if you take a look there first
<bazhang> cmdbbq, once you change it properly it will stick
<alesan> dancek, what can I do, the kernel shipped with ubuntu just stinks :( it will always crash my laptop in suspend/resume, and besides that, I would like to use the new features found in 2.6.38
<ActionParsnip> Cmdbbq: look into the /etc/default/grub file ;-)
<Moc> 2.6.38 is amazing on 10.10 !
<alesan> Moc, did you simply download the git and compiled yourself?
<dancek> alesan, you can compile your own easily
<Moc> alesan: got 11.04 deb
<Moc> I'm too lazy to compile at this time of night
<alesan> Moc, can you explain?
<Moc> I can watch 1080p video on youtube perfectly now !
<exobuzz> launchpad build servers are having a laugh.. Build score:2505 - Start in 10 hours
<cmdbbq> bazhang: frankly i have no confidence in the wiki as the first thing i looked up in it was a lie. I have no grub.cfg and i searched the wiki to no avail for grubenv
<ActionParsnip> Alesan: then hang a month or so and install natty, or use it now in alpha but things maybe broken for you
<alesan> Moc, what do you mean you can watch youtube at 1080?
<alesan> ActionParsnip, so next Ubuntu release will have 2.6.38?
<Moc> alesan: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/
<Moc> elFidel: yes
<ActionParsnip> Alesan: yes, it does (i use natty)
<v_> чуваки шпрехен по-русски
<Moc> alesan: install the 2 deb file for your platform and the one for both
<ActionParsnip> Moc: natty uses the 38 branch already
<Moc> once you sure the 3 deb are installed, just reboot and it should do it
<speedy|2> hello all whats up
<Moc> ActionParsnip: no intention to upgrade to natty for the moment
<bazhang> v_, #ubuntu-ru as you know well
<ActionParsnip> Moc:with the 38 kernel, you essentially have it
<Moc> ActionParsnip: kernel is just a very small part
<ActionParsnip> Hi speedy|2
<jason_in_colorad> how are you doing tonight speedy
<Moc> you know, all linux distro use the linux kernel ;)
<ActionParsnip> Moc: its the very heart of the OS. Not small in any way
<Plutu> debian uses the freebsd kernel
<Moc> it can now also use the freebsd kernel, doesn't need to use it
<Plutu> screw you
<Plutu> lier
<ActionParsnip> Moc: You are running natty in essence, the apps you are running on it are just not the ones available to the later release
<dancek> Plutu, you seem to have no idea, but please at least be polite to others
<Moc> really, sched autogroup does wonder !
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I would disagree rather strongly. In my experience upgrading to a newer kernel rarely results in regressions while upgrading all other apps (i.e. to a development release) almost always adds a considerable number.
<Plutu> how come i have no idea ?
<Moc> disabled it in real time and flash video in full screen actually stop working well (1080p)
<Plutu> i hate drugs no need for iDEA
<bazhang> !ot | Plutu
<ubottu> Plutu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Moc> my issues with 11.04 is the new UI..
<ActionParsnip> Moc: other distributions may be using 38 and ubuntu isn't due to ubuntu not being a rolling release as well as other factors like its versioning and stuff like that
<Plutu> ban telepac thei are cmpetition anyays
<ActionParsnip> Moc: You can use the original desktop in Natty too...
<Moc> ActionParsnip: yea, just worried it wont work as well... I'll give it a try for sure
<Moc> I do every 6 month hehe
<v_> привет
<bazhang> v_ stop that
<Moc> 10.04 was one of the bad release (sadly it even a long term support !)
<Plutu> were do the ubuntu names come from are they afrikans names ?
<joetoday> is there a way to untar a file in a directory and have it overwrite the files currently there that match up to the ones in the tarball?
<[thor]> Plutu: it's Adjective Animal
<alesan> Plutu, yes it sounds african
<Firefishe> aren't they from Toy Story?
<ActionParsnip> Plutu: there is a wiki you can suggest them on :-)
<rww> Firefishe: no, that's Debian.
<alesan> bazhang, he's simply greeting
<rww> alesan: in Russian, which they've been told not to use in #ubuntu. Repeatedly.
<Firefishe> rww:  Egads!  Please!  Smite me!
<Firefishe> ;)
<bazhang> alesan, its jaguar163, who knows where to go
<rww> Firefishe: I would have better standing to do this if I didn't use squeeze ;)
<Moc> Like the remplacement of the audio player with a .net software... I got little bit of problem with that
<Firefishe> lol
<Firefishe> rww:  gotcha
<YourTube> hi am new!.... my grub lost... and i follow the instruction... and it gives me only this " grub> "
<cmdbbq> i have two netbooks running 10.10, one a fresh install the other upgraded from 10.04. the latter gives me the option of booting into a "2D Netbook edition" while the former does not. I would like the option on the fresh install, as it is for a friend and it is what she is accustomed to. anyone able to help me out with that?
<Plutu> can i sujest Wild boar ?
<alesan> my problem with ubuntu is that I have installed it to my mom
<bazhang> Plutu, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Moc> alesan: I couldn't switch them sadly !
<Firefishe> alesan: Your mom must run very efficiently now.
<Firefishe> I'm sorry
<alesan> and she is not so quick to learn how to use things, and ubuntu every single time has something useless new like different colors, different positions of the window buttons etc
<ActionParsnip> Plutu: sure the wiki stretches to2020
<alesan> and as I am 6000miles away from her PC, what can I do? I think I will have to keep 10.04 until it is not supported anymore and then what?
<ActionParsnip> Alesan: different buttons how?
<Moc> alesan: once 10.04 is not supported, and you didn't visit her, I would say shame on you ! :)
<YourTube> i install another linux and my ubuntu lost in grub... now what i did is follow the instruction and did it.. but when i restart it show only this...  grub>
<alesan> Moc, that is not the problem: I do not want to update and have a new (stupid) graphical interface that she has to re-learn
<Jordan_U> alesan: You're going to have a problem with pretty much any OS (or application for that matter) then.
<jsoftw> So what y'all up to then? What nerdy things be ye doing?
<alesan> what can I do?
<Moc> alesan: it not really different in term of learning I think
<Moc> alesan: it just less efficient in my view
<Jordan_U> alesan: If you stick to LTS releases I doubt it will be much of an issue.
<alesan> Jordan_U, well a window xp installed in 2001 is still the same now
<Moc> first thing I do is disable compiz
<jsoftw> Whats all this ?
<Moc> sadly, compiz is just too slow (especially alt-tab)
<alesan> Jordan_U, but then with LTS I stay with obsolete software all the time (firefox - openoffice - etc)
<jsoftw> It doesnt do anything productive anyhow
<Firefishe> jsoftw: avast, ye scurvy it'er, if ye be here, then ye be in the midst of the uproariest, baddest of the bad, scurvy-rickety type of nerd-bein', web-surfin' seadogs this side of the Cape O' Abandon All Hope!
<Jordan_U> alesan: While this is veering into offtopic, XP was supposed to be EOLd years ago.
<Firefishe> okay, I'm done
<Firefishe> I need a break..too much caffeine
<jsoftw> lol.
<jason_in_colorad> more caffeine!
<Jordan_U> alesan: Firefox's interface changes as well.
 * jsoftw is busy mincing around with common lisp + sdl
<jsoftw> Next task is to make a wee graph that shows random number distrobution
<alesan> Jordan_U, my question is simply: why Ubuntu continues to change UI. It swould be so much better to stick with one and simply update it
<rww> jsoftw: #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux. You may prefer #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<alesan> so my question is: is there a way to update ubuntu, but keep the interface clean and stable, I think the best color scheme was 7.10?
<Jordan_U> alesan: Because progress requires change.
<Moc> alesan: ish
<alesan> Jordan_U, is that progress, or ego?
<alesan> I really see no progress in moving the window buttons to the left
<alesan> or change how gdm asks for password
<fight> hi
<jason_in_colorad> hello fight
<Moc> alesan: One thing that bug me is the file/edit... going to the top..
<iiicyg> alesan, do not think. Let Canonical think instaed of you.
<Jordan_U> alesan: That's offtopic for this channel. Sticking to your support question, no there isn't any way that I can think of to keep the interface the same between upgrades automatically.
<Moc> I hate mac especially for this
<alesan> maybe, there is a package "old-desktop" where people not interested in "progress" can stay
<silvery> Somebody, please tell me is it an error:"Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in partition #2 for (,msdos2)/boot/grub." (entry in results.txt of Boot Info Script on Ubuntu 10.10)
<iiicyg> alesan, ok, make this package.
<iiicyg> meta
<Jordan_U> silvery: I'd need to see the rest of the output to be able to know. Are you having a particular problem?
<alesan> iiicyg, how?
<alesan> iiicyg, are you saying it's possible to port the 7.10 ubuntu-desktop to later versions?
<Moc> well, whatever ubuntu you run, kernel 2.6.38 is a must upgrade
<iiicyg> alesan, course. All is possible in Linux
<alesan> Moc, I can't wait to try the hugeTBL feature
<alesan> iiicyg, ho do I do that?
<alesan> how
<jason_in_colorad> alesan, try looking at gnome-look
<iiicyg> For example
<silvery> Jordan_U: I have an acer laptop that stuns with GRUB, clinking _ and beep, just havent pasebinning...
<silvery> yet
<iiicyg> upgrade to 10.10, add repositories with 7.10, remove 10.10 reps, reinstall gnome-desktop
<iiicyg> ubuntu-desktop, soory
<Jordan_U> alesan: Some have said that XFCE is going to start differentiating itself by keeping a more "conservative" Desktop Environment rather than trying new paradigms like KDE and GNOME are currently doing. It's hard to say if that will still be true 5 years from now but it might be something to look at.
<Moc> from a video I watch of alpha 3, there seem to be lot of issues left
<jason_in_colorad> i enjoy xfce
<iiicyg> Moc, yeah
<alesan> Jordan_U, that is a very good advice
<Jordan_U> silvery: Please do pastebin the complete RESULTS.txt.
<alesan> oh another thing
<alesan> I setup my mom's computer to run an operation out of rc.local
<alesan> it is basically an rsync command that downloads stuff from a wireless connected camera
<Potato> hello how do I get apache on my repository
<alesan> until the command hasn't finised, she cannot shutdown the computer according to a "system policy"
<alesan> any idea how to override this?
<overclucker> I just run a script that changes my theme, background, and moves the buttons from left to right with gconftool
<silvery> Jordan_U: ok, I'll let you (or someone) know
<Moc> I really liked the old login screen... Had a nicer look (though probably not as flexible
<Moc> the square box login is alittle bit boring
<Potato> how do I get apache on my repository I don't see it there
<safeWay> what is the difference between ubutu server and ubuntu desktop? I want to use apache server on ubuntu
<iiicyg> server without X
<iiicyg> no?
<safeWay> how you mean without x?
<Moc> ha crap, 11.04 use win3.11 app access like Mac does !
<iiicyg> without X windows system, I mean
<iiicyg> I think so
<safeWay> um I am not sure ordinary ubuntu server
<iiicyg> I do not know exactly
<safeWay> iiicyg: this one http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/overview
<gnu-dio> I'm running 6 Ubuntu workstations (primarily running oo.o ) at a business. They have 30 users each. I just finished upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04, and all my users are pissed off about the window buttons in the upper left.  I can easily fix an individual account, but I need to login as that user to do it. Anyone got an idea of a way I can just force all accounts to take the gconf change needed?
<iiicyg> safeWay, http://www.canonical.com/sites/default/files/active/Top_10_ServerQA_Eng_WP_AW_0.pdf
<safeWay> iiicyg: ok thanks
<safeWay> i am wondering what could be the difference
<safeWay> i thinnk there is .. thanks
<Potato> iiicyg, can i use  the above solution for my desktop ubuntu
<YourTube> where do i start recovering the grub when lost... i have win7/ubuntu. so which is the first to reintalling to see the grub all other OS
<bsod1> can anyone advise me a good way to convert markdown to pdf in ubuntu 10.10?
<iiicyg> Potato, this is Linux. You can do all you want :-)
<overclucker> gnu-dio: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Potato> thanx
<Potato> iiicyg,
<YourTube> after reinstalling grub and restart... it shows this... " grub> "
<YourTube> and cursor blinking
<gnu-dio> overclucker: That's a case of not even reading what you responded to :P
<Potato> bye ! thanks for your help
<bsod1> can anyone advise me a good way to convert markdown to pdf in ubuntu 10.10?
<overclucker> gnu-dio: oh, ha
<overclucker> gnu-dio: you could try running that with sudo -u
<kriume> how can i check my computer specs in ubuntu??
<elFidel> kriume: system monitor offers some basics
<elFidel> apart from that consider using the terminal
<llutz_> kriume: lshw
<YourTube> after reinstalling grub and restart... it shows this... " grub> " and the cursor only blinking
<kriume> system monitor shows only ram...?
<kriume> llutz_ : WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.          ?
<kriume> elFidel: system monitor shows only ram...?
<elFidel> kriume: then use sudo
<elFidel> kriume: and CPU
<gnu-dio> overclucker: That was the idea I needed. "sudo -u [user] gconf-tool [options]" worked like a champ. Now I just need to script it for all the accounts and we're off. thanks for the idea.
<elFidel> what else are you looking for? your question wasnt that detailed
<llutz_> YourTube: what partition holds your ubuntu?
<kriume> elFidel: after i type lshw it shows only resultate "PCI (sysfs)"
<elFidel> kriume: give it some time
<kriume> nvm
<kriume> it came now:P
<silvery> Jordan_U: finally got it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580962/
<Still_Learning> Guys I had chance to try Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD (on my friends computer) and its great ,my question is will it run on my PC (Ati radeon 9550,Intel Celeron 2.6, 2 GB RAM)
<elFidel> silvery: yes
<elFidel> erm Still_Learning: yes
<Still_Learning> But I googled a bit and my graphic card isnt supported anymore with drivers...
<Still_Learning> Would that make any diffrence for ubuntu?
<elFidel> how about just trying the livd-cd on YOUR computer?
<kedy> Still_Learning: maybe a little less eye candy
<ohzie> Still_Learning: what graphics card do you have
<Still_Learning> ATi Radeon 9550
<ohzie> Still_Learning: oh wow
<Still_Learning> old I know :/
<ohzie> Still_Learning: okay so i've got good news and bad news
<YourTube> llutz its in sda2
<ohzie> Still_Learning: the good news is that old ati card function with the default vga drivers a lot better than nvidia cards
<whelp> morning! im noob in ubuntu, can someone tell me how to make a multiboot system with windows truecrypted partition on /dev/sdb and ubuntu on /dev/sdc ?
<llutz_> YourTube: type "set prefix=(hd0,2)/boot/grub"
<ohzie> Still_Learning: the bad news is that entire series of graphics card had some serious issues with linux drivers that I don't think ever got really resolved..
<llutz_> YourTube: without quotes
<ohzie> Still_Learning: but kedy is right and it should work
<YourTube> i did this sudo mkdir /media/sda2  and sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2  also sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda2 /dev/sda
<ohzie> Still_Learning: just without pretty stuff
<axscode> hi guys, can someone point me to a tutorial that uses an function button of "extended monitor" to display dulam monitor twinview, im using nvidia current
<Still_Learning> I know I remember when i had ubuntu 8.04
<Still_Learning> i almost smashed my pc when configured my xorg
<Still_Learning> oh well maybe its time to buy new Gcard...but its waste of money bcs whole PC is old ...and 1 gb AGP card wont make much difference right?
<llutz_> YourTube: "insmod (hd0,2)/boot/grub/linux.mod"
<YourTube> llutz do i need to type the first command you say?
<silvery> Acer laptop with just stuns, returning GRUB, blinking cursor and a beep. Got results.txt of Boot Info Script 0.55 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580962/ any suggestions?
<llutz_> YourTube: sure, on grub> prompt
<YourTube> ok... let me do it again
<YourTube> llutz "insmode" unknown command in the grub>  prompt
<llutz_> YourTube: read/type carefully
<YourTube> opps
<YourTube> got it
<YourTube> reboot?
<llutz_> YourTube: "set root=(hd0,2)"
<llutz_> YourTube: 3 to follow, wait
<YourTube> done
<llutz_> YourTube: "linux /vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic"
<Jordan_U> silvery: Change the boot order in the BIOS. Right now it's booting from sdb.
<llutz_> YourTube: "initrd /initrd.img-2.6.35-27-generic"
<Jordan_U> silvery: (Which doesn't have a working bootloader)
<llutz_> YourTube: "linux /vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic root=/dev/sda2"             sorry missed somthing
<llutz_> YourTube: "boot"             and hope it boots
<ptl> how do I install groink video server in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> llutz_: Linux needs to come first.
<YourTube> linux /vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic  <--file not found
<silvery> Jordan_U: I booted same HDD via USB to generate this log
<llutz_> YourTube: "linux /vmlinuz-    and press <tab> to complete
<llutz_> YourTube: "linux /vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic root=/dev/sda2"         <<-  make complete line read like this
<llutz_> YourTube: with your kernel-version
<Jordan_U> silvery: I'm saying that I think the problem is that when booting is failing it's because you're not booting from the drive that has Ubuntu and GRUB on it.
<YourTube> nothing....
<YourTube> not showing anything after  i press TAB
<llutz_> YourTube: what ubuntu-version were you running=
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Boot a liveCD and follow this guide to re-install grub properly: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<llutz_> ?
<YourTube> 10.10
<YourTube> Jordan_U i followed this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<YourTube> but let me look that also
<llutz_> YourTube: either follow Jordan_Us hint or try "linux /vmlinuz-2.6.35-25 root=/dev/sda2"
<Jordan_U> YourTube: That thread is more prone to user error.
<YourTube> trying that llutz wait
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Make sure that you have a 64 bit liveCD if you're trying to rescue a 64 bit install though.
<YourTube> yea.. i'm using the live cd that i used to install my ubuntu
<llutz_> YourTube: better use the live-cd, no fun to estimate your kernel-version (wonder why tab-completion doesn't work)
<researcher1> can I obtain source code of Ubuntu OS so that I can add my personal JPG logo every time it installs?
<llutz_> !remaster | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Jordan_U> llutz_: My guess is that tab completion isn't working because the path should be /boot/vmlin<tab> not /vmlin<tab> (but it's still probably easier to just work from the liveCD).
<llutz_> Jordan_U: argh, you're right, my bad
<YourTube> i used the live cd and followed the instruction from ubuntuforums thread... and it shows that thing " grub> "
<llutz_> Jordan_U: different when using boot-partition
<sacarlson> researcher1: you don't need the source code to do that, there are links to customize installs
<YourTube> am booting to my livecd
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Like I said, that thread's instructions are easier to get wrong accidentily than the instructions @ http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<researcher1> sacarlson: but I want typical repositories to be available by default in my OS
<YourTube> ok Jordan_U... let me try that :)
<sacarlson> researcher1: yes you can setup your own sites in your own repositories too http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sacarlson> researcher1: or just keep them the same if you wish
<dragonkeeper> I seem have a issue with my login screen.   i cant use a usb keyboard (doesnt load untill logged in) and have to login using on screen keyboard
<researcher1> sacarlson: can it be made available on the CD itself rather than the need to connect to internet?
<sacarlson> researcher1: yes you can add as much as can fit onto the media you plan to use as your distrubution
<researcher1> sacarlson: oh.thanks.does it need much expertise? im newbie
<researcher1> sacarlson: do i have to get it done by launchpad?
<sacarlson> researcher1: depends on you talent,  there is also remastersys http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html  and other tools
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: that is usually a hardware issue
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: what kind of system do you have?
<Guest87864> pp
<researcher1> sacarlson: thanks
<sacarlson> researcher1: I don't think it's a good place for a newbie
<Guest87864> first
<dragonkeeper> ubuntu 10.10   6 core 3.2    crosshair IV formula motherboard  4gb   1gb gfx   usb mouse n keyboard   ohzie
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: get a usb to ps/2 adapter for the keyboard and see if you have the same problem
<researcher1> sacarlson: ok
<dragonkeeper> my motherboard doesnt use ps/2    it is to new    ohzie
<elektroid> hello
<elektroid> Are there any advantages or real reason to use an AMD 64 dual-core without SMP enabled?
<YourTube> Jordan_U  now i did... but now its goes to package configuration
<YourTube> i just leave it blank and enter
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: well that's just comical. :(
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: do you have the mouse and keyboard ont he same usb controller?
<ohzie> on the**
<llutz_> elektroid: why should one do that?
<dragonkeeper> ohzie no
<elektroid> just curious, if it changed the way the system worked in a useful way
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: Try a different usb slot
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: it seems like a stupid solution but I'm completely serious
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: if I could count how many times "different usb slot" has solved a usb issue, I would be a legit mathmetician
<ohzie> mathmatician*
<YourTube> Jordan_U the 8th step won;t work... it says grub-mkconfig  command not found
<dragonkeeper> ohzie ok will do when i restart next ty
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: in the meantime, thank you for trying linux
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: and once you figure out what's causing it, please file a bug report
<asdfas> lkj
<dragonkeeper> ohzie been using linux for a while   just never had this problem
<ohzie> dragonkeeper: It's people like you who keep using linux even when you run into frustrations, that keep the project moving forward. <3
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Can you pastebin the ouptu of "apt-cache policy grub-pc"?
<elektroid> llutz_: I was just wondering how it actually effected system handling
<asdfas> how to connect to another server?
<johanhar> Hi. Where do I found "mounts". I mounted a network server thingy, and cant find the files to that server from vim, just from the the desktop / gnome. THanks
<ohzie> You know, guys, I tried to switch to a mac. I got a nice mac mini with 4g of ram and a nice dual monitor setup(matching monitors, 1080p, very nice, very jazz) and I tried to use them for a week, and what it came down to is that everything I could do on the mac I could do in linux more easily and with less frustration
<llutz_> elektroid: i just uses only 1 core of the cpu, so it will make the system a bit slower
<asdfas> can anyone tell me syntax of /server command?
<Jordan_U> johanhar: ~/.gvfs
<johanhar> Thanks
<ohzie> Also osx-terminal, somehow, is less functional than xterm but way way prettier, because apparently that's the priority.
<Jordan_U> johanhar: You're welcome.
<elektroid> llutz_: oh, so it wont treat it as one large uniprocessor
<ohzie> that made no sense to me at all/.
<Still_Learning> Guys can you recommend me some cheaper AGP graphic card for my pc conf (Intel Celeron 2.6 .2 GB RAM,motherboard : MICRO-STAR INC.Product Name: MS-6788)
<Still_Learning> under 100 €
<asdfas> you fuker
<asdfas> beetch
<asdfas> ass hole
<asdfas> fk you admins
<elFidel> oh ;)
<loltoad> how do i determine my distro
<llutz_> loltoad: lsb_release -a
<gemunu> Hi
<YourTube-> got dc
<gemunu> im from srilank and looking for a mysql php help
<loltoad> cool, so im running karmic... should I upgrade to a natty dev release, or just go with maverick? what are the major considerations
<deepu> hi i had a small problem with my php code. it is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/580956/ is there any error in my code
<elFidel> deepu: #php ?
<Shayd> Still_Learning heres a list of nvidia APG cards http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600007850%20600030348&IsNodeId=1&name=NVIDIA
<Still_Learning> shayd ,do you recommend any of them for my old pc ?
<Still_Learning> I can pay for it 150 $
<ISTA> hello! jst wondering if anyone can help me. i accidently deleted my winxp partitions. created (stupidly) another partition and deleted that 1 too. now I have an unpartioned hdd and want to get some pictures of it. My hdd is failing.
<Shayd> Still_Learning what do you plan on doing with it?
<Niglop> Whenever I try to delete/move/rename anything in a certain folder on my External harddrive, I get a 'Input/output error.' message
<ISTA> i want to dd and create an image of it but just want some assistntt/advise
<Still_Learning> Well tbh I quit playing games ,so I want faster Gcard for rending apps and quicker in general
<Jordan_U> ISTA: Use GNU ddrescue (*not* dd_rescue which is a different though similar program).
<YourTube> got to go! thanks.. i'll be back... my problem not yet resolved.
<deepu> elFidel yes its in php
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Can you pastebin the ouptu of "apt-cache policy grub-pc"?
<YourTube> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/580973/
<ISTA> thanks Jordan. I check it out now. brb if any question mate. cheers.
<Jordan_U> YourTube: What version of Ubuntu are you using? That's an acient version of GRUB2 that you definitely don't want to use.
<YourTube> 10.10
<YourTube> Jordan_U i install the backtrack that's why it overwrite the newer grub
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Can you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<Shayd> Still_Learning I'd hit the nearest computer shop (not frys, best buy etc.) for general computing you'll probably also want to upgrade the ram.
<YourTube> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/580974/
<Jordan_U> YourTube: First run "apt-get install grub" in that chroot to restore grub legacy, then chroot into Ubuntu (right now you must be chrooted into backtrack since that's definitely not the version of grub in Ubuntu 10.10).
<Still_Learning> So Linux doesnt have low RAM limitations like XP?
<Jordan_U> YourTube: I meant run "lsb_release" in the chroot as well.
<Shayd> Ubuntu's has pretty low system requirements, however things will run faster with better hardware :P
<Shayd> Still_Learning https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Still_Learning> yea I want that too.
<Still_Learning> Just to run it faster
<Still_Learning> cuz this Gcard is killing my system
<Younder> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.27.90... no How can I get it?
<YourTube> Jordan_U  lsb_release in chroot  No LSB modules are available
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys! Is anyone really good at troubleshooting! I am having an issue on my laptop where it keeps crashing back to the login screen(gdm I think) and sometimes it does this thing where all the colors on the screen slowly fade into white(I actually thought my display was fried the first time it happend) and it keeps doing it randomly. Does anyone know how I would go about tracking down what is causing it? I can't seem to f
<fuzzybunny69y> ind anything in the logs or anything
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Sorry, "lsb_release -a"
<YourTube> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/580976/
<Jordan_U> YourTube: That is an ancient verison of Ubuntu that hasn't been supported for years. Again, run "apt-get install grub" then "exit" to get out of the chroot and make sure that you chroot into your Ubuntu 10.10 install this time.
<YourTube> Jordan_U apt-get install grub  done....
<YourTube> Jordan_U whats next?
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Good. Now it might be easiest to just reboot the LiveCD and start the Guide from the beginning again, making sure that you mount your Ubuntu 10.10 partition to /mnt/ and not the ancient 8.10 partition.
<YourTube> ok restarting
<erdaltaskesen> I have a problem with my usb mouse (A4tech Wop-49). I cannot use scroolling
<YourTube> Jordan_U ok i restarted to livecd and run the command
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Ran which command?
<YourTube> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg  command not found
<Frazer> Hello, is it possible when restarting network (init.d/networking) to provide a custom /etc/network/interfaces file located elsewhere?
<Frazer> I want to create my own network profiles
<_Rix> anyone know how i could go to the location of the current file being played in movie player
<Younder> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.27.90... no How can I get it?
<llutz_> Frazer: see examples in /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples
<axscode> hi guys, can someone point me to a tutorial that uses an function button of "extended monitor" to display dulam monitor twinview, im using nvidia current
<Frazer> llutz_: thx
<_Rix> anyone know how i could go to the location of the current file being played in (the ubuntu) movie player
<YourTube> Jordan_U when i ran the ls_release -a  its shows the same output  Ubuntu 8.10
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Then you mounted the wrong partition to /mnt/
<YourTube> its correct.. but it shows 2 linux in there
<jjp_> _Rix: no idea, but if the file is on a mounted FS, you should be able to find it with lsof, find, updatedb and locate...
<Jordan_U> YourTube: Then mount the other linux parition to /mnt/
<YourTube> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/580987/  <--here's the fdisk -l
<YourTube> Jordan_U ok i'll do that :)
<dean[w]> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 x64 with latest (stable) version of wine and spotify performance is slow as shit. It's so bad that it takes seconds to register mouse movements and clicks after a while. The performance seems to degrade more over time also. Is this just me or does anyone else have this issue?
<Jordan_U> YourTube: You'll need to run "exit" to get out of the chroot and then run "sudo umount -a" to unmount everything (or reboot again if that doesn't work).
<YourTube> looks like it works
<jiltdil> how to manual configure ip?
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: System > Preferences > Network Connections
<llutz_> jiltdil: ifconfig / ip
<jiltdil> llutz,jordan_u: my mean to say in which file i have to go
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: /etc/network/interfaces
<jiltdil> jordan_u: for gatawy
<Frazer> llutz_: in the example i don't see how to configure several profiles in different (or in the same) file :s
<jiltdil> Frazer: will you  plz repeat question?
<llutz_> Frazer: see those mapping examples from ../network-interfaces.gz
<llutz_> Frazer: its usally done all in one file /e/n/interfaces
<Frazer> Yep indeed but I want to have several different profiles for the same interface eth0 for example
<Frazer> And switch easily between them
<Royekas> Test
<llutz_> Frazer: thats how that works, they just use different aliases to switch
<Frazer> Haaaa using aliases seems to be the great solution
<Royekas> Test....
<Camarata> dean[w], curious, have you checked with WINE folks?
<llutz_> !info guessnet| Frazer
<Camarata> i only say that because i have no idea on my end :)
<ubottu> 'Frazer' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<llutz_> !info guessnet
<ubottu> guessnet (source: guessnet): Guess which LAN a network device is connected to. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.53-1 (maverick), package size 190 kB, installed size 504 kB
<dean[w]> Camarata, nope. Should I :)?
<llutz_> Frazer: ^^ that could be helpfull
<Camarata> dean[w], someone may help you in here but if ites with WINE you could check winehq.com forums or their channel while you wait for someone here to respond
<kneaux> Is Flash suddenly crashing anybody else's computers?
<dean[w]> okay Camarata
<[deXter]> Hi all, does anyone know of a way to make gnomenu helper work with docky in maverick?
<Camarata> ites=its
<dean[w]> What's their channel?
<Camarata> kneaux, try disabling hardware accelaration in flash settings
<SwedeMike> kneaux: http://myitforum.com/cs2/blogs/cmosby/archive/2011/03/14/adobe-flash-0-day-being-used-in-targeted-attacks-sans-internet-storm-center.aspx perhaps?
<Camarata> dean[w], #wine
<kneaux> Camarata, actually I downgraded to the previous available version, works now. Gosh.
<dean[w]> When i join there it kicks me Camarata
<dean[w]> I take it back, it work snow
<Camarata> !register | dean[w]
<ubottu> dean[w]: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kneaux> SwedeMike, doesn't sound like it, if they're targeted attacks, unless they're targetedly attacking through all yt videos
<kneaux> Oh, that's the other thing. A second ago I was watching a video from another service, didn't crash my computer. But YT (with the newest version of flashplugin-installer) was locking up my whole system a second into videos. Y'know where the audio buffer just keeps looping, like a jerk.
<YourTube> Jordan_U its WORKS!  THANKS a LOT!!!
<[deXter]> Is there a "remove-apt-repository" type command ?
<kneaux> (thank you, Adobe, for producing such top-notch software, and keeping that software under lock and key so we never forget how top-notch it is.)
<YourTube> the 3 OS's boot
<Jordan_U> YourTube: You're welcome.
<YourTube> gtg... go back tommorow! to learn more!
<navin__> i insatall a pakage with dpkg -i file.bin,where is this  install?
<llutz_> navin__: file.bin? i doubt dpkg installed it at all
<ericy> [deXter]: Can't you just edit your sources list and then do: apt-get update ?
<navin__> llutz_:sorry file.deb
<llutz_> navin__: dpkg -L file.deb          shows you what it installed
<llutz_> and where
<navin__> llutz_thanks
<[deXter]> ericy: That's the point, the ppa's I add using the add-apt-repository command do not show up in my sources.list
<ericy> [deXter]: Do they show up in the gui (in Synaptic Package Manager)?
<Krycek> eh, is maverick a unstable version?
<[deXter]> ericy: Yep, that's how I've been removing them so far.
<Krycek> eh, is maverick a unstable version? anyone else using it??
<[deXter]> no
<DJones> Krycek: Maverick is the current stable release
<Krycek> i hit the command apt-get update and its ignoring so many rep or whatevah, ppl said that its my maverick ruin it
<ericy> [deXter]: I see.. but it must be a paint to have to leave console and load up the big, slow gui program.
<[deXter]> ericy: Yep, considering that everything else can be done from the CLI.. it's an odd behavior indeed. Perhaps ppa's are listed in a different file..
<lighta> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ericy> [deXter]: .
<[deXter]> ?
<ericy> [deXter]: Nothing.
<Krycek> so, how do i fix a messed up rep for the command update? tried too search for the problem BUT theres nada out there, could it be that I have messed it up or is it possible that a second party or a third party could messed it up?
<ericy> [deXter]: Bye.
<[deXter]> Cya
<Krycek> Synaptic Package Manager isnt helping me much..
<foodoo> I'd like to install Opera. I've added the opera.com package source and when I mark opera for installation, synaptic wants to install flashplugin-nonfree as well. Looking at the properties of the opera-packages flashplugin-nonfree is only /recommended/ not required. How do I tell synaptic to not install flashplugin?
<Syphillus> why dont you want flash
<foodoo> It's insecure
<Krycek> just make it worse, i need my update dudes, guys anyone, i hit apt-get update and now it tell me E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Krycek> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<species> there isnt really a usable open source flash player so... you're probably stuck with flashplugin-nonfree
<Syphillus> i get that now and then i just reboot
<Syphillus> usually solves it
<species> Krycek: do you have synaptic open?
<foodoo> species: My problem is not having no flashplayer but not wanting to install flashplugin-nonfree
<Krycek> species: nope
<foodoo> species: I don't miss flash on the internet
<species> foodoo: its not going to hurt you
<species> foodoo: even if you are a die hard "everything must be foss" person, there IS no usable open source flash player, so you arent losing anything
<Krycek> so, maybe a reboot will do, bah
<Syphillus> I do all that kinda surfing in a VM.
<species> if you think adobe will open source flash just because a few people dont use it on ubuntu your head is in the clouds
<Syphillus> No flash on my actual box
<foodoo> species: I don't want Flash at all. It's a waste of resources and there are different ways of viewing YT videos if I really need to watch one
<species> fair enough
<species> personally I would install it but then disable it in specific browsers
<foodoo> And the weird thing is: It's only a recommendation for the opera package. Not a requirement
<species> well, its a third party plugin
<overclucker> or install the whole deal then uninstall flashplugin-nonfree
<foodoo> overclucker, yeah, that would be the dirty approach^^
<species> you could have installed it all by now if you didnt care so much
<species> there is a difference between not *needing* something, and needing to *not have* something.
<llutz_> foodoo: use aptitude -R    or apt-get --no-install-recommends
<foodoo> llutz: thanks :)
<llutz_> foodoo: both can be configured not to install recommends automatically. not sure about synaptics, i never used it
<kriume> hhe
<odix> YO
<odix> ;]
<odix> anyone ever seen a program that emulates a dvd/cd drive on boot and can choose an iso from a media storage device for os boot installations
<odix> via no cd drive and no usb boot
<odix> is it possible ??
<sacarlson>  odix yes
<odix> well i need it
<odix> haha
<odix> i assume it writes a boot sector partition with that emulation software on it
<lesshaste_> what do I need to install to get the KDE help center?
<odix> my dvd drive is burning coasteres
<odix> and i have no option to boot from usb, via my problem
<odix> and i want a nix flavor
<sacarlson> odix: you can use this method, I've used it to boot from my sdb hard disk http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<sacarlson> odix: I just add an entry in my grub to boot the iso
<odix> well im in windows
<kriume> linux its an illegal operative system used by hackers, if you dident know
<lesshaste_>  I am apparently missing the Application manuals for KDE. How do I get them?
<sacarlson> odix: oh this only works if you have a bootable grub2 harddisk with any linux on it
<odix> ya see ;\
<odix> theres my problem
<sacarlson> odix: but you can use a usbflash as that also points out
<llutz_> odix: look at grub4-dos, should work with windows too
<odix> this comp doest boot usb
<odix> its junk
<odix> fdd hdd lan and cdrom
<odix> llutz thank you
<odix> but if i added a boot sector str8 to an iso it would launch ?
<kriume> can i hack someone if i know their IP?
<lesshaste_> how do I get kde_application_manuals ?
<odix> doesn't an os technically have to be reading the iso first ?
<kriume> can i hack someone if i know their IP?
<odix> iso isnt asm right
<sacarlson> llutz_ that might work I guess odix: maybe that's worth a try grub4-dos with an entry like what's seen in link above
<odix> kriume yes bro
<odix> rm -rf *thereip*
<odix> which will do nothing
<odix> cause im nice
<odix> ok well worth a shot thanks guys
<llutz_> kriume: try it, use 127.123.43.32 and hack as you can but take your offtopic things out of here, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<odix> kriume you can try ping 127.0.0.1 to death to
<Frazer> llutz_: I'm gonna try to set some aliases eth0:0 eth0:1 with the IP depending on the network and after I just down eth0:0 and up eth0:1 to switch between them ; is it the good solution?
<kriume> lol
<odix> oh wait
<llutz_> Frazer: whatever works for you. i'd prefer "speaking" aliases, but it won't matter
<odix> llutz, or carlson, i just point grub to the iso on the fat32 partition? or how would i go about oding that
<odix> create a new one ?
<odix> put dos cd emulation software on a fat32 with the iso ?
<odix> if they even make that
<llutz_> odix: grub4dos.sf.net   should have documentation
<odix> if it works im kissing you
<odix> no homo
<odix> can i say that ?
<odix> does no homo negate everything homoish
<iff_> hello there, can anyone give me an advice?
<overclucker> no it just hilights your phobia
<odix> ahh
<jatt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jpds> wut.
<odix> jizzass huh
<odix> no homom
<odix> ;p
<jizzass> :(
<sagaci> Do you have a question
<iff_> does anyone knows good OS for netbook? it must be fast, functional and with good customization. tried jelios (holy shit) and kubuntu 10.10 (too hard for my silly brain)
<odix> ubuntu
<odix> NETBOOK edition
<llutz_> netbook, fast ...? DOS
<jatt> chrome os
<odix> binary
<Frazer> Anyway thx for your help llutz_ .
<iff_> odix: thought of it, but there is one question about customization. does it have "plasma"? hope not
<odix> plasma ?
<odix> whats that kde eye candy?
<odix> im sure it doesnt
<llutz_> Frazer: youd google for ifplugd/guessnet/ifupdown  that was my working solution for years to change between networks
<odix> look it up its on the site, its made for netbooks
<overclucker> i preffer ubuntu desktop + maximus over netbook edition on my eeepc
<odix> iff
<odix> what do you want out of your netbook
<odix> and what are its specs
<iff_> odix: all i want from it, just browsing, listening music, watching videos, some work with documents, nothing special. it is eeepc 901. i had ubuntu on it, but she ate all free space. i have 14gb hard drive, and after a year, there is only 1gb left
<hit-cheng> hello
<jatt> chrome os
<iff_> jatt: i like google, but chrome os is pretty new, and i'm a little afraid of it. the best choice i see, it's ubuntu netbook edition, yet
<zvacet> iff_:  for listening music and watch movies put those files on other device
<Frazer> Yep llutz_ you're right but the switch must be controlled by the user (by clicking on an icon reprensenting a network or another) that's why I think I don't need ifplugd or guessnet !
<llutz_> Frazer: oh ok, in that case: can't networkmanager do that?
<Frazer> Need to do a script, no graphical mode :p
<odix> hmm or should i create partition, install linux via CD emulation thne edit boot sectors
<iff_> zvacet: yeah, that will help a lot, he-he
<llutz_> Frazer: non graphical icon click? anyways, hope your solution works
<Frazer> llutz_: user are not friendly with the configuration, I have to provide some icons and when they click on, it calls a script that does the job :p
<zvacet> iff_: it is really small hd what else I can tell you
<sacarlson> odix: maybe install with wubi and use wubi install to install onto a real ext4 partitions
<zvacet> iff_: it is not about any linux distro it is about hd you have and things you want to do
<sacarlson> odix: one of the problems I did have installing from a harddisk was that I couldn't partition from the same disk I was running from so make sure it creates a root partition in ramdisk whatever you do
<zvacet> iff_ : if you really want small linux distro you can try http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<MarkAng> Hello everyone, trying to install Ubuntu server on an old Dell PowerEdge server, but since we don't have a DVD we are trying to use a USB stick. We can get into the menu, but when we select the option "Install" and hit enter, the menu just skips, as if you would use F5 on a file folder, but remains the same. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: xpud is smaller and boots a tonne faster :D
<overclucker> I'm running ubuntu desktop on my eeepc, and only 7G is used on /
<zvacet> ActionParsnip:  tnx for tip I will check that
<MarkAng> Guys?
<MarkAng> Don't wanna sound naggy, but it's kind of important.
<MarkAng> Hang on, my colleagues appear to have it working....
<odix> carlson, i sorta understand that last one
<odix> xpis fat32no ?
<odix> cant i just resize while in windows
<odix> then create etx 4 and swap, cd emul, install to ext 4/
<odix> i dunno...
<sacarlson> odix: I think they have tools for that like partitionmagic so I guess yes
<odix> jeez
<odix> if i could just boot from usb or cd
<odix> haha
<odix> ERRRR
<FloodBot1> odix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarkAng> Okay, new question: does anybody know of any good imaging software that works on the Ubuntu server (latest distro)? We need to make an image off of an existing pc, and then distribute that image to all the other pc's we're trying to image.
<jatt> gimp?
<MarkAng> The image to be made is of an ubuntu pc, too.
<MarkAng> jatt I mean image as in system image, not image file lol.
<raven> how to export mails from evolution
<sacarlson> odix: you don't have a usb flash to boot from?  they do have windows programs to load them bootable
<ActionParsnip> MarkAng: partimage is pretty sweet, you'll need the partition offline (unmounted) to image
<researcher1> while installing I get "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." How to do away with it
<ericy> llutz_: You say you never used/use synaptic: How do you do searches for packages and how do you read brief details about packages.
<ActionParsnip> raviepic3: http://www.stchman.com/export_evolution.html
<MarkAng> ActionParsnip: does the program offer the option to unmount the partitions?
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: can you give a pastebin of the output of: sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a    Thanks
<llutz_> ericy: aptitude, apt-cache, apt-file
<odix> sacarlson: the comp wont boot from flash
<odix> its no in the bios
<odix> only FDD HDD LAN CD
<phoenixsampras> how to install ie9 on ubuntu?
<MarkAng> The PC's we're trying to image are freshly set up, the server still needs to be installed and it also needs to be configured.
<ActionParsnip> MarkAng: no you do that yourself, use it in a livecd as the partition will be mounted and in use if youo do it from the OS installed on the same partition
<ericy> llutz_: (I personally also prefer working in cli, but only need/use synaptic for research.)
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: possibly wine
<researcher1> ActionParsnip: ok. soon
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: virtualbox will make it more reliable
<llutz_> ericy: look at those 3, no need for synaptic at all (imo)
<MarkAng> On that note, not all of the pcs have cd drives. Old Dell All-in-One's, some have a drawer instead of a drive.
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: what about jack daniels?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: possibly, might short the wifis though :)
<sacarlson> odix: there is a program call plop boot manager that runs in windows that will make any computer boot a usb
<odix> really
<odix> cause i already have ubuntu on the usb
<odix> running and everything
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: well, from a cowboy , to cowboy salut!
<odix> works on my netbook
<sacarlson> odix: see http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<kriume> is having my SSH config file the port 23, instead of 22, a bad idea??
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, wow, i had this question long time back. howd you remember it ! ?
<ActionParsnip> raviepic3: huh?
<researcher1> ActionParsnip: the error is gone
<llutz_> kriume: security by obscurity won't work but if port 23 makes you happier
<raviepic3> <ActionParsnip> raviepic3: http://www.stchman.com/export_evolution.html
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, ^
<xj> 我想蹭网，但是不会～
<kriume> llutz: but the other people the network owner i am on can he see what i am doing in his internet, or am i secured when i have ssh-agent running ?
<zvacet> !cn |  xj
<ubottu> xj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<researcher1> ActionParsnip: here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581016/
<kriume> llutz_ would it be better if i changed it to 2829179037 for example?
<llutz_> kriume: you can change it to whatever you want, it doesn't matter
<ericy> llutz_: You say you never used/use synaptic: How do you do searches for packages and how do you read brief details about packages.
<ericy> llutz_: (I personally also prefer working in cli, but only need/use synaptic for research.)
<llutz_> ericy: apt-cache search pattern
<llutz_> ericy: aptitude show package
<kriume> llutz_ what do u mean by security by obscurity anyway?
<llutz_> kriume: changing ssh-port wonÄt increase security as its easy to find the new port (nmap -sV), but commonly used
<MarkAng> ActionParsnip: we are going to try to use a Ubuntu server boot cd. can you describe the process of unmounting a partition with the livecd and imaging it?
<overclucker> kriume: ports only go up to 65535
<ericy> llutz_: But how do (where do you) you read properties and descriptions of packages?
<llutz_> ericy: aptitude show package
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: you missed the first half. If you copy all the command as one it's better. Can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update
<xj> join #ubuntu-tw
<kriume> ok but if i am connected on someone else's wireless network can they see what goes over the ssh link when i have ssh-agent running?
<kf_> hello
<llutz_> kriume: read how ssh works and answer yourself
<ActionParsnip> kriume: the session is encrypted, so no
<ericy> llutz_: OK, I will try: aptitude show package
<MarkAng> ActionParsnip?
<llutz_> ericy: package = to be replaced by a valid packagename of course
<zvacet> ericy: see https://cs2.swfc.edu.cn/cgi-bin/dwww/usr/share/doc/Debian/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.html
<kf_> i have installed the ubuntu 11.04  but i think is so diffrent from the 10.10
<kriume> llutz_:i have readen ofcourse, but the setup of ssh was looking so simple.. so i am just wondering
<ericy> llutz_: OK.
<ericy> zvacet: OK.
<madstein> suck
<MarkAng> Can anyone walk me through the process of unmounting a partition with a LiveCD and making an image of the unmounted partition?
<a-one> Hello vvsem
<nishant> I think you have to make an iso of the disc and then mount the partition using the FS for livecd
<MarkAng> I want to UNmount a partition, not mount.
<nishant> are you in LiveC now ?
<odix> carlson: looks a bit over my head, but im going to try
<nishant> LiveCD*
<nishant> I think tar would be a good option for you
<MarkAng> No, I'm not. I want to write it down so we can do it when we're done with installing the server.
<ActionParsnip> MarkAng: if you boot the livecd the system partition will be unmounted but the swap may get used. You can use umount to unmount the partitions you want unmounted#
<MarkAng> Command line?
<llutz_> MarkAng: "sudo umount /media/*" "sudo swapoff -a"  to be on the safe side
<ActionParsnip> MarkAng: its no different to an installed system, if you run:  mount   you will see the mounted file systems. You will need a storage (NFS, Samba, FTP, USB/Firewire) mounted writable to recieve the data
<nishant> ActionParsnip, the hdd doesnt get mounted by default ?
<nicofs_> My xubuntu doesn't start anymore - i get as far as the splash screen (console says "Checking battery state... [ok]") - and then it stalls...
<nishant> do you need to take back up of a partition
<MarkAng> But the installed system is Windows, so we can't use commands.
<MarkAng> I mean we can't check it like you described
<nishant> you are on a LiveCD , and you want to umount what ?
<nishant> what does mount show , does it display the NTFS Windows ?
<MarkAng> I am not on a livecd right now, but will be soon.
<odix> carlson:
<odix> Harddisk install using the Windows boot menu (2K, XP, VISTA, Win7)
<odix> i assme\\ume thats what i want to do
<ActionParsnip> nishant: you can't mount drives
<MarkAng> I apparently need to unmount a partition to image it using partimage.
<nishant> ActionParsnip, you cant mount drives in a LiveVD session ?
<ActionParsnip> nishant: the partitions in the drive don't get mounted automatically when you boot livecd. The swap space may be in use though
<ActionParsnip> nishant: you can't mount drives ever, you mount partitions
<llutz_> you mount _filesystems_ not partitions
<ActionParsnip> nishant: even if a drive has 1 partition taking 100% of the space, you stil mount the partition
<nishant> Right , but does it allow mounting , I think it should . Yes I mean that
<ActionParsnip> nishant: theres a difference
<ericy> MarkAng: I would use: umount -vn /media/*   and then use "pcopy" to copy a partition.
<ActionParsnip> nishant: yes the places menu will list the partitions accessible
<nishant> I see
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: "The most common thing to be mounted is a hard drive partition"  source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MarkAng> Are there any programs similar to ZENworks imaging system?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: man mount
<nishant> Basically you partition a HDD and the install OS in one of the partitions which is the primary parition .
<MarkAng> I'm not too sure about using commands <_<"
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: take LVM spread over several drives, take a drive not holding a single partition. then you see, you're wrong
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: its a common mistake to speak about "mounting partitions"
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: I guess its more generic to include NFS, Samba etc
<ericy> MarkAng: OK, everyone, MarkAng prefers a GUI method.
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: you always mount filesystem, whatever contains them
<nishant> :)
<ActionParsnip> little lesson for us all :)
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: "whatis mount" makes it clear, authors should know what their tool does ;)
<cdavis> How does on get a list of the nicks on a channel? I cannot remember the command to do so.
<llutz_> </nitpicking>
<ActionParsnip> nishant: windows incorrectly calls them drives, and newcomers to the OS call stuff drives incorrectly, due to C drive and other such stuff
<raviepic3> ActionParsnip, thank you
<nishant> you format a partition or several partition together as a filesystem and you mount them toe the / directory . is that right?
<odix> no
<odix> you mount your filesystem to /
<nishant> yes ActionParsnip , drives are a misnomer
<ericy> MarkAng: You could (in GUI) unmount (and get a graphic view of all partitions) via Disk Utility (or GParted).
<odix> im just going to say yes
<odix> yes your right ;]
<nishant> Technically the wording should be mount the paritions you have formated with so and so filesystem to the / - Fine ?
<llutz_> nishant: no
<ericy> cdavis: /names
<llutz_> nishant: a filesystem can be spread over more than 1 partition, thats why you can't "mount partitions" then
<nishant> parition if it is not using LVM atleast llutz
<llutz_> nishant: network-filesystem also don't use a partition
<llutz_> nishant: "you mount filesystems" is always valid
<nishant> I see
<cdavis> ericy: Thanks
<llutz_> nishant: type "whatis mount" in a terminal an read. thats what the authors claim their tool does
<nishant> Fine will do that
<MarkAng> Thanks guys, will use Gparted. MarkAng out.
<bubblegummybear> hi there, I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 (the CD from October 10), installed all the latest updates, however, I keep having the same issue like I previously had: Notify-OSD bubbles place one place too low
<a-one> Where did you guys?
<g_> a
<AndroUser2> hello
<bubblegummybear> hey
<Nevyn1> word 2.0!
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, what do you mean one place too low?
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, they're not supposed to be all the way up at the panel..
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: the sound bubble comes right under the top panel, but something else like an internet connection comes under that bubble, now you might be thinking "well duh, because the sound bubble is on top of it", but it's not
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, it's the way it's supposed to be
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: why is it supposed to be that way?
<Syphillus> lol isnt it usually whatever proccess was running first on top
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, i have no idea, but it is
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: shouldn't a bubble always be right under the top panel? and where there are multiple bubbles, then put them under each other?
<Syphillus> does it matter
<bubblegummybear> Syphillus: actually yeah
<bubblegummybear> *the "where" in my previous IM should be "when"
<vhgfjc> why am i not using ubuntu?
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, I used to be annoyed with it as well.. have gotten used to the fact that it's the way it is
<vietred> vhgfjc: if like gaming :))
<ericy> vhgfjc: Perhaps you forgot to install it!
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: so I'm not the only one apparently, however my friend has it the way "it's supposed to be", and he didn't customize anything
<Syphillus> Meh Ubuntu is the goods for gaming
<ActionParsnip> ericy: +1
<nicofs_> Can anyone help me with my system startup? Mine stalls after "checking battery state... [ok]" - the problem is somewhere in /etc/init.d - but i need to find out, what script is loaded after the battery check to find out what stalls... please help me...
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, they don't even stack anymore.. getting multiple notifications will just queue them
<vietred> syhillus: like what game?
<odix> check your logs
<ActionParsnip> vietred: grab the penumbra demos, or urban terror :)
<odix> nicofs
<nicofs_> odix, how?
<vhgfjc> where are the daemons located?
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, which version is he running?
<ActionParsnip> vietred: playdeb.net has some pretty sweet games
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: is there some sort of specification online?
<Syphillus> I play black ops on ubuntu
<vietred> actionparsnip: I will try that :D
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: he's using 10.10 with all the latest updates, just like me
<b45h> how is wow on ubuntu
<AdvoWork> anyone know why i get the error when using iconv: cannot open input file `dump.sql': Value too large for defined data type ? im doing:   iconv -c -f utf-8 -t utf-8 dump.sql >dump2.sql
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, that's weird.. i'm pretty sure the way i have it is the standard.. i could be wrong
<Syphillus> b45h: fine but you need an opengl compatible gfx card
<b45h> i use a laptop
<vhgfjc> where are the daemons located in ubuntu?
<Shayd> wow runs fine in wine.
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: I'm starting to think he's wrong since we both haven't customized it and have it the "wrong way"
<vhgfjc> plz help me
<b45h> sweet
<odix> nicofs
<odix> thats a google question for sure
<vietred> vhgfjc: /etc/init.d
<odix> "where are startup system logs linux located"
<vhgfjc> thanks
<b45h> can someone reccomend a good private wow server
<odix> prob in /var
<Syphillus> "wow runs fine in wine" - aslong as you dont have shoddy integrated gfx
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, there was a design document somewhere.. can't find it
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: k, I'll google around a bit
<vhgfjc> how do i add programs to init.d?
<ericy> odix: /var/log
<vhgfjc> plz help
<Syphillus> vhgfc: after a couple of OS reinstalls i stay away from init.d
<bubblegummybear> a-one is spamming btw
<juk> !upstart | vhgfjc
<ubottu> vhgfjc: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<a-one> bubblegummybear: do not drive
<vhgfjc> imma install gentoo instead
<vhgfjc> easier etc
<ActionParsnip> vhgfjc: you'll learn a lot with it :)
<vhgfjc> yeah its much more fun to use
<vhgfjc> ubuntu is not linux
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: just to be clear: you get this same behavior right? http://i.imgur.com/QJx1C.png
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, correct
<bubblegummybear> ok stianhj
 * a-one * Ñëóøàåò RAMMSTAIN - Adios | Âðåìÿ ïåñíè : 03:50 | Ñåé÷àñ èãðàåò 01:49
<jussi> a-one: please dont use those scripts here
<a-one> jussi: ok
<b45h> he thinks he is 1337
<b45h> O.o
<b45h> oh he left
<ikonia> don't need to comment on it
<jsoftw> I dont get why people need to tell other irc peoples what music they are listening to.
<jsoftw> Seems mighty odd to me.
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: it is supposed to be the way we have it :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD and http://askubuntu.com/questions/3326/why-are-notifications-so-low
<vhgfjc> can i ssh into someones machine plz?
<raven> evolution - how to save/export the inbox to eml files?
<nishant> depends on how the network is conigured and if you have ssh access
<llutz_> vhgfjc: use root@127.42.21.189
<Tensibai> Hi
<azizLIGHTS> there is no start-stop-daemon? what replaces it in 10.04?
<vhgfjc> give me your ip and login
<nishant> lol
<vhgfjc> so i can ssh
<azizLIGHTS> how do i run dropbox as a service? this guide is outdated because start-stop-daemon doesnot exist on 10.04? http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall/UbuntuStartup
<vhgfjc> educational purpose
<stianhj> bubblegummybear, yeah.. that's the page i was looking for..
<nishant> sshd she be running
<vhgfjc> gimme ip plz
<bubblegummybear> stianhj: so no worries, it's perfect the way it is :)
<stianhj> yup
<nishant> dude this is secure comp here
<llutz_> vhgfjc: stop that kiddish thing
<vhgfjc> gimme u ip
<R1ck> hi. anybody know bitlbee? when a add a buddy to an msn account (add 0 rick@shellz.nl), the buddy doesnt get an authorization request, so I never see that buddy online... am I doing something wrong?
<raven> evolution - how to save/export the inbox to eml files?
<stianhj> R1ck, have you tried bitlbees channel?
<R1ck> stianhj: yeah :|
<azizLIGHTS> what replaces start-stop-daemon in 10.04
<AdvoWork> anyone know why i get the error when using iconv: cannot open input file `dump.sql': Value too large for defined data type ? im doing:   iconv -c -f utf-8 -t utf-8 dump.sql >dump2.sql
<llutz_> azizLIGHTS: start-stop-daemon is part of dpkg-package
<R1ck> AdvoWork: I'm guessing either the file is too big or it contains characters that it can't convert.. tried --verbose?
<whoaski> hello
<vadim_> hello
<wmorri> vadim: hello
<raven> evolution - how to save/export the inbox to eml files?
<vadim_> do you work here wmorri ?
<peter_felching> Hi. I my 10.10 is running on gnome + compiz. How can I prevent applications from 'sliding' under the bottom of the screen?
<wmorri> vadim_:no i don't work here, but I pop in when I have time. Do you have a question?
<AdvoWork> R1ck, will try that, but if it is too big(9.2GB) what can i do?
<Ben64> peter_felching: sliding?
<vadim_> wmorri, is it possible to get a job on ubuntu or in canonical ?
<bazhang> vadim_, thats offtopic here, contact canonical
<vadim_> ok
<peter_felching> Ben64, For example: when I start terminal the bottom of it is "under" the bottom panel (invisible). I can drag it even further down. I want to disable this behaviour.
<Ben64> theres some options in compiz for window placement, check them out. i don't use compiz so i can't really be more specifi
<Ben64> specific
<birthdayboy> hi
<checcco> hi everybody
<Wise_> I'm trying to create a disk image of my ubuntu install, with clonezilla... but it's telling me that the partitiont able in the disk is illegal/invalid, not supported by parted, with the error "can't have overlapping partitions", anyone know how I deal with this?
<Wise_> partition table*
<checcco> does anybody knows how to dump display routing info (dig, uniphy)
<checcco> thanks
<birthdayboy> why dont you have a job?
<bazhang> birthdayboy, got an ubuntu support question?
<birthdayboy> yeah
<birthdayboy> you seem liike a neckbeard
<Pumpkin-> checcco: routing information. As in the IP routing table for the box ? (I'm confused by the dig and uniphy at the end).
<jsoftw> What is a neckbear
<jsoftw> +d
<bazhang> birthdayboy, thats not called for; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wise_> turbonerd, jsoftw
<birthdayboy> we
<bazhang> jsoftw, a term of derision, lets move on
<solidus-river> how do i install a package when its set to manual install?
<Wise_> it's not the beard on the outside that counts, it's the beard on the inside.
<psycho_oreos> solidus-river, maybe use dpkg, I think aptitude might also be able to do it... also you might need sudo in front of those either commands
<a931bw> guys
<a931bw> what will happen if i connect ubuntu repositories in debian?
<jsoftw> Some kind of explosion
<a931bw> Lithuanian mirror broken in debian :(
<bazhang> a931bw, not advisable, nor supported
<psycho_oreos> and generally will break your debian setup
<bazhang> a931bw, check #debian for mirror help
<a931bw> its inactive
<a931bw> i am there already
<bazhang> a931bw, no matter, its offtopic here; be patient
<jpds> a931bw: #debian-mirrors on irc.oftc.net .
<SimonPHOENIX> how to make list of partitions like sda2 sda5 etc in terminal?
<psycho_oreos> SimonPHOENIX, fdisk -l?
<Frazer> SimonPHOENIX: cat /proc/partitions
<scarleo> SimonPHOENIX: df -h
<ethanol> I installed ubuntu using wubi, and now I get 2 bootloaders. the default one from windows, and after that grub shows up (which in turn also lists windows again). could I remove the first one? if so, how?
<SimonPHOENIX> thank you very much
<skiphuffman> I seem to have done something incorrectly.  I am trying to upgrade my ubuntu 10.10's python from 2.6. to 2.7
<skiphuffman> I seem to have left a number of packages behind.  Other than pypath, what does ubuntu use to find packages?
<checcco> does anybody knows how to dump display routing info (dig, uniphy)
<ajah> grub2 complains about missing devices after i update-grub still show me this message
<ajah> any help
<Bruce_Wayne> Hey guys, Is there any gmail notifier which also checks in gmail filters ?
<v4nelle> anybogy with floola on 10.10?
<CooKieMonster> how to select or highlight single item in ubuntu ? in windows you use ctrl key
<bazhang> CooKieMonster, same
<CooKieMonster> no it wont work
<researcher1> how to correct this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581056/ ?
<bazhang> sure it does
<robbit10> My package manager is broken. It tried to install libdesktop-agnostic0 and crashed. From there, I had to forcefully remove it using dpkg.. Then I deleted the Firefox 4.0 beta from my system, and removed firefox because I needed to reinstall it to get the branding back. Then it crashed on installing Firefox 3.6. And now, when I try to install firefox 3.6, it says The package firefox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive
<robbit10>  for it.
<sacarlson>   ajah: does it still boot?  what device is missing?  it might need initramfs updated
<solidus-river> thanks all
<wetstone> 我说中文，哼哼
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<littlebird> 终于有人说中文了
<bazhang> littlebird, #ubuntu-cn
<robbit10> So can anyone help me with my broken apt-get?
<wetstone> 呵呵，你和我说中文么
<bazhang> wetstone, you too #ubuntu-cn
<ericy> ericy: Wise_: Are you pefer to use GUI only, or would you like to inspect your partition table with command: sfdisk -lrn
<ericy> Wise_: Are you pefer to use GUI only, or would you like to inspect your partition table with command: sfdisk -lrn
<gfs> 可以啊
<bazhang> gfs, not here #ubuntu-cn
<wetstone> #ubuntu
<iiicyg> Пиздуйте, блять, на свои желтопузые каналы, заебали суки.
<gfs> No
<raven> evolution - how to save mails to eml files?
<wetstone> #ubuntu-cn怎么说？
<gfs> ???
<bazhang> !cn | wetstone gfs
<grom> heya, can someone help me with mounting the ntfs partitions?
<ubottu> wetstone gfs: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<iiicyg> иди на хуй, дерьмо
<iiicyg> тупое
<FloodBot1> iiicyg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robbit10> !force-reinstall
<wetstone> ！cn 这样?
<bazhang> iiicyg, #ubuntu-ru for russian, here is English, you know that
<robbit10> Okay, i'll simplify my question then. How do you force reinstall a packakge?
<student> siema
<robbit10> package*
<sacarlson> grom: at boot?  It should auto mount from Places>disk name
<iiicyg> bazhang, че надо тебе, бля?
<student> ha
<student> co tam??
<raven> evolution - how to save mails to eml files?
<iiicyg> bazhang, завались и помалкивай, когда белые люди говорят.
<grom> i tried using both mount command and editing /etc/fstab
<bazhang> iiicyg, english here
<juk> !ru | iiicyg
<bazhang> !ru | iiicyg
<ubottu> iiicyg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iiicyg> bazhang, да в жопу себе вставь свой инглишь, еблан вислоухий.
<wetstone> 这样？#unbutu-cn
<grom> i dont think i got the mount syntax right, as for fstab, i get the message at boot, that it could not mount
<psycho_oreos> !cn | wetstone
<ubottu> wetstone: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<iiicyg> juk, а тебе чё надо?
<grom> here is the lines i added to fstab:
<juk> !cn | wetstone
<iiicyg> мудила с нижнего тагила
<grom> are*
<sacarlson> grom: show us the line for your mount command.  did you use sudo?
<ActionParsnip> robbit10: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<gfs> Don't understand your means.
<grom> i used " sudo mount ntfs /windows /dev/sda
<robbit10> ActionParsnip: gives me the same error.
<raven> evolution - how to save mails to eml files?
<gfs> wa...  try : mount -t ntfs
<sacarlson> grom try sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<sacarlson> grom: opps that won't work
<grom> i get the error that the device does not exist
<sacarlson> grom: /dev/sda is not a partition you need to find where your ntfs partition is,  like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<grom> i did try sda1 and sda2 as well
<digger3> Are upgrades to ubuntu 11.4 supposed to hang at the bootup screen when upgrading from 10.10 in Virtualbox?
<gfs> windows exsit?
<grom> i did make /windows yes
<sacarlson> grom: lets see what's on the disk then pastebinit | fdisk -l
<wetstone> 打字 /join #ubuntu
<wetstone> 打字 /join #ubuntu-cn
<CooKieMonster> how to select or highlight single item in ubuntu ? in windows you use ctrl key
<ajah> grub2 show me message : syntax error incorrect command file not found
<CooKieMonster> hw to select multiple item
<grom> ill just write what fdisk -l says, i dont have pastebinit installed
<gfs> wetstone---》    /join #ubuntu-cn
<grom>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<grom> /dev/sda1   *        1531       31930   244188000    7  HPFS/NTFS
<grom> /dev/sda2           31931       60801   231906307+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<grom> /dev/sda5           31931       60801   231906276    7  HPFS/NTFS
<erUSUL> CooKieMonster: the same way. crtl or shift ( for ranges )
<FloodBot1> grom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grom> oh
<grom> sorry
<gfs> grom ,what are you doing?
<sacarlson> grom: seems you must have a wubi install so I can't support that
<grom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581060/
<grom> i did install ubuntu via wubi yes..
<CooKieMonster> erusul , it wont work in my ubuntu
<grom> gfs: i am trying to mount ntfs partitions, preferably at startup, but i need to figure mounting it manually as well
<erUSUL> CooKieMonster: in nautilus works this way. what are you using?
<raven> evolution - how to save mails to eml files?
<wetstone> i am already join to #ubuntu-cn,嘿嘿
<sacarlson> grom: we should see one more thing pastebinit | mount
<CooKieMonster> i dont knopw
<MonkeyDust> raven: try Export
<wetstone> what you say?
<raven> MonkeyDust, where
<CooKieMonster> genome
<stianhj> raven, why do you need eml files?
<raven> stianhj, i want to save the mails on their own
<gfs> try mount it to another folder ?
<stianhj> raven, just export to mbox.. it's all text i think
<MonkeyDust> raven: try backup settings
<Ahoi> test
<raven> stianhj, there is no point called export
<david5345> I am having memory leak problems with firefox, is there a way to get enough debugging info on this to open a bug report with mozilla without compromising my passwords and such ?
<grom> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581062/
<erUSUL> david5345: collect all the info with a newly created user just for that purpose?
<david5345> That's a good idea
<david5345> Should I be using valgrind ?
<Younder> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.27.90... no How can I get it?
<shane4ubuntu> I have a windows partition on my install, is it possible to expand that partition and give windows a little more room?
<shane4ubuntu> or is that asking for trouble?
<phoenixsampras> .
<grom> in case it matters, this is my /etc/fstab, where i added the last 3 lines
<grom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581064/
<ikonia> shane4ubuntu: not a problem, I suggest doing it from a liveCD so your uubntu partition is not in use
<erUSUL> !debug | david5345
<ubottu> david5345: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<wmorri> shane4ubuntu: you can change the size of partitions with GParted
<AdvoWork> anyone know how to use iconv?
<shane4ubuntu> ikonia: ahh, good point, I was thinking from the ubuntu side, but that is good idea
<shane4ubuntu> wmorri: thanks
<david5345> thx
<MK`> I want to shrink my Windows parition heh
<wmorri> shane4ubuntu: your welcome
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: iconv -f ascii -t utf-8 file > newfile
<ulziibuyan> anyone know how to configure evolution to use ssh?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: see iconv man page for details
<wmorri> MK': you can just use GParted to shrink your windows partiton
<erUSUL> ulziibuyan: use ssh to do what ? it is a mail client...
<ulziibuyan> erUSUL: to tunnel.
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, my file was 9,2 GB so it didnt work, so i had to do < files > outfile  it didnt seem to do anything, it took up a lot of processor but didnt make the outfile, (it wasnt changing file size) and ive just looked and it said "Killed" as if its killed itself?
<ericy> grom: Could you tell me again the link to your pastebin (about your fstab).
<juk> !proxy | ulziibuyan
<ubottu> ulziibuyan: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<erUSUL> ulziibuyan: i think you should set up the tunnel outside evolution...
<grom> ericy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581064/
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: 9,2 GiB!!!! well maybe you are hitting a limit somewhere.... it is 64 bits ubuntu ?
<grom> i get the error at boot, that it could now load /windows, altho i did make that dir
<ulziibuyan> erUSUL: do you mean like ssh -L 1025:mail.example.com:143?
<MK`> [08:17:15] <wmorri> MK': you can just use GParted to shrink your windows partiton
<MK`> Can I merge the new space into my Ubuntu partition? Or do I just need to format it as a separate one?
<wmorri> MK': Yes i believe that you can do that
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, no, not 64 bit, dunno what else to try
<wmorri> MK': I would recommend that you do that from a livecd, or liveusb though
<CooKieMonster> how to reset my gnemo
<dejan_> hi, can I download whole website for offline reading with wget and how? If i write wget example.com I get only it's index.html page
<CooKieMonster> gnome
<ulziibuyan> !evolution | ulziibuyan
<shane4ubuntu> diskutility won't let you resize a partition?
<jrib> dejan_: you can, yes.  You'll have to use the recursive flag.  « man wget » has some examples.  There's also httrack
<wmorri> shane4ubuntu: what is it saying?
<shane4ubuntu> wmorri: ahh, that was the disk utility I didn't see an easy way, installed gparted.
<wmorri> shane4ubuntu: I was pretty sure that disk util is different from gparted
<ericy> grom: OK. (I was temporarily offline; Did you solve your mount problem?
<dejan_> jrib: how exacly :S
<grom> ericy: im afraid i didnt no
<ericy> .
<shane4ubuntu> wmorri: yeah, it is the default, I'm just too used to gparted.
<jrib> dejan_: -r makes wget recursive.  But you should read through « man wget » to view some examples and to be more familiar with the other wget options
<grom> im stuck without the clue where to look next
<wmorri> shane4ubuntu: i agree
<shane4ubuntu> ok, shrinkiing swap and increasing windows partition, hope that all goes well!
<wmorri> shane4ubuntu: what size is your swap partition going to be? and how much ram do you have?
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<juk> sweet
<shane4ubuntu> wmorri: I have 4 gb of ram, and swap was 5GB now down to 4GB, windows vista was eating up every stitch of the 31GB I left it, and I have about Nothing extra installed.
<wmorri> shane: you can probably take your swap down to 2GB if you want
<Emanon> I was wondering if there was any program that I could use to generate a dependency tree for things other than packages (like input any list of things with dependencies listed and have it make a visual diagram of that data)
<shane4ubuntu> wmorri: I have an extra partition that I can really delete and use as swap if need be, probably should have just got rid of swap all together and fixed it later.
<dejan_> jrib: ok
<Emanon> also is there any way to make empathy STOP telling me when people enter and leave the channel? it's REALLY annoying
<wmorri> shane: I would recommend not getting rid of swap altogether
<Emanon> also might consider a swap file instead of a swap partition, it's easier to fiddle with.
<fairuz> Hi, I connect to a computer with SSH, but even the terminal size is 155x60, I can just write something to about 100 before it wraps. It just happens in SSH sessions
<fairuz> normal terminal works well
<dejan_> how to access wget man page?
<shane4ubuntu> wmorri: no, I would replace it later with my extra partition, no worries, I know that swap should be there.
<shane4ubuntu> wmorri: hit tab to complete my name
<Emanon> dejan_: man wget
<shane4ubuntu> wmorri: or any nick for that matter after a few letters.
<dejan_> thanks
<jrib> dejan_: you can type « man wget » in a terminal.  To search the page for the word FOOBAR, you do: /FOOBAR<enter>
<Emanon> yup
<wmorri> shane4ubuntu, thanks for the tip
<ericy> grom: I just looked at http://paste.ubuntu.com/581064/ and it has 2 problems: Remove lines 12 and 13!
<grom> ericy: here is the pastbin with fstab, fdisk -l and mount
<CooKieMonster> anyone know how to reset gnome setting
<juk> !man | dejan_
<grom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581068/
<ubottu> dejan_: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Cropp> hey, I need help
<CooKieMonster> anyone know how to reset gnome setting
<dejan_> ok thanks im new to linux
<juk> dejan_: you welcome!
<Emanon> and thanks for that search function jrib i will get a lot of use out of it
<dejan_> im sry
<jrib> Emanon: n and N to cycle through results
<dejan_> how to break from man page :S
<axscode> emanon of bacolod?
<jrib> dejan_: q
<Emanon> brb switching to pidgin, empathy irc just sucks too much
<Cropp> I got a second LCD for my laptop, I tried to configure xinerama, but the thing is after I restarted my laptop the second screen is black and I can only see the mouse pointer on the left side of the screen. I have intel 945GM graphics
<dejan_> :)
<Emanon> and no axscode
<zvacet> !ask | Cropp
<ubottu> Cropp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<axscode> ok
<grom> ericy: rremoved... altho i dont understand why, i thought that i have to have entry for each partition
<Emanon1> Ahh much better
<jsoftw> What is better
<Emanon1> ok so my question was "is there a way to generate dependencies for any list of items (as in NOT packages)?"
<peter_felching> Hi. I've got problem with content of ~/ shown all over desktop. I've checked and 'use desktop as home folder' is set to off.
<Emanon1> I switched over to pidgin jsoftw
<jsoftw> pidgin?
<jsoftw> Some instant messanger gizmo?
<Emanon1> yes jsoftw
<axscode> lol
<Emanon1> more of a doodad though
<Emanon1> maybe even a whatchamacallit
<bilal03> hi guyz i have a problem, i am going to reinstall ubuntu, how can i keep the applications that i installed in ubuntu
<jrib> !clone | bilal03
<ubottu> bilal03: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Emanon1> or save your /usr and /home folders
<Emanon1> but jrib's was better
<bilal03> ok
<Emanon1> way better
<ericy> grom: The problem is that you have specified the same mount point for 3 different partitions...
<bilal03> if i use another drive just for home folder, after reinstalling what should i do
<Emanon1> just point the installer at the /home directory as /home and tell it not to reformat
<dejan_> in wget -r is for ignoring robots instructions? ^^
<bilal03> ok
<bilal03> i have another problem
<AdvoWork> how come im doing vim <tab> for a file, it sees it, it exists(its 9GB) but when i do vim thefile it states new file?
<joe_9> There is something wrong with my Ubuntu installation. Randomly all the icons will disappear and my system will partially hang.
<jrib> dejan_: http://wget.addictivecode.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions?action=show&redirect=Faq#How_can_I_make_Wget_ignore_the_robots.txt_file.2BAC8-no-follow_attribute.3F
<joe_9> How can I troubleshoot my system?
<bilal03> if power failed then ubuntu start disk checking, but after disk checking, it reboots the system another time,, why??
<ericy> grom: Try just adding one at a time. First just add the line for sda1, and test it.
<grom> will do, brb :)
<Emanon1> AdvoWork: when you open it with vim you have to specify the whole path
<Emanon1> or be in the last directory
<phoenixsampras> joe_9:  do you have a bar?
<joe_9> phoenixsampras, what do you mean a bar?
<Emanon1> the interface bars top and bottom (or top and left in 11.04) joe_9
<AdvoWork> Emanon1, i am though, else the tab wouldnt have found the file name?
<joe_9> Yes, I have bars.
<boba_> i have problem with setting up the driver for my quadro fx 4500 graphics card
<ericy> grom: And (the last line) /dev/sda is not a partition (thats the device). Partitions are /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3, ... /dev/sda# .
<jrib> AdvoWork: pastebin the vim command you ran
<Emanon1> unless the search functions on the whole system and the open only on the current or specified directory AdvoWork
<AdvoWork> jrib, ive tried "vim sql_dump.sql" like i would with any other file
<joe_9> I am using this bar called Avant Window Navigator. All the icons on it turn black/red, and all the icons on my desktop turn into an icon that seems to represents "a missing icon"
<AdvoWork> Emanon1, ive also tried "vim /home/user/Desktop/sql_dump.sql" same problem
<jrib> AdvoWork: and "ls sql_dump.sql" returns?
<Abhijit> hi
<Emanon1> !hi > Abhijit
<AdvoWork> jrib, it returns sql_dump.sql
<Abhijit> :-/
<joe_9> phoenixsampras, I guess the answer would be yes.
 * Abhijit laughs
<Emanon1> bah foiled again
<Norrlanning> Hello! anyone that knows how to restore manpages if /usr/share/man is deleted? it doesn't work just to reinstall the manpages :-/
 * Emanon1 disappears in the flutter of a cape and mustache
<Abhijit> Norrlanning, copy paste from live cd?
<fairuz> is there any function like atoi but converts hexas in string to integer?
<Emanon1> IDK then AdvoWork. Hope someone else does.
<dejan_> omg linux is power no? :)
<Emanon1> Norrlanning: try purging the man pages then reinstalling?
<joe_9> Also sometimes when I start my PC my login's favicon is missing. How can I check for errors my system might be having?
<jrib> AdvoWork: should work.  Note a 9gb file will probably take a while to load if you have things like syntax highlighting enabled.  You may want to try #vim to troubleshoot inside vim
<Norrlanning> Abhijit: Ok, so there´s no better way? I mean one should think that you could reinstall them someway?
<Norrlanning> Emanon1: Already tried that
<Abhijit> Norrlanning, there may be but i dont know
<Emanon1> Actual purge? not just remove? hmm not sure
<Norrlanning> Abhijit: Ok, well thanks alot though. I guess that's the way I have to go then. Thanks for your help though
<Abhijit> Norrlanning, welcome
<Emanon1> you know there are online man pages as well
<Emanon1> http://linux.die.net/man/
<joe_9> is the comnmand "dmesg | more", is this what I should type when I experience this problem in the future?
<Norrlanning> Emanon1: Yeah I know, thanks for the tip though :-) I'm making a custom distro and we stripped the system of manpages. However now we're thinking of reinstall them.
<oo> how can i not be reminded by the system messages?
<Emanon1> ouch Norrlanning good luck.
<Pici> Emanon1: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ would be more reflective of packages and versions that are in Ubuntu.
<CooKieMonster> hello brothers and sisters .........do any of you know how to reset gnemo setting ?
<Emanon1> you're right Pici thank you
<depeche77> witam
<depeche77> Poland
<birthdayboy> good morning
<boba_> i have problem with setting up the driver for my quadro fx 4500 graphics card
<Pici> !pl | depeche77
<ubottu> depeche77: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> boba_: what issue are you having?
<ActionParsnip> boba_: and which release?
<Emanon1> Norrlanning: if you don't mind is it just for personal use or will it be a public release?
<lolsies> heya is this the support channel?
<Emanon1> lolsies:  yes
<ActionParsnip> lolsies: for ubuntu, yes
<lolsies> im using pinguy OS...can i get help here?
<birthdayboy> boba_, apt-get drivers?
<CooKieMonster> pinguy os ? what's that
<boba_> ActionParsnip: first of all i want to appologize that i am using this channel, and on the other hand i am testing the program on suse
<birthdayboy> linux?
<boba_> birthdayboy: yes linux
<lolsies> im using pinguy OS...can i get help here?
<boba_> birthdayboy: i asked on suse channel but we could not find a solution
<Norrlanning> Emanon1: I'm studying and now I'm at this company that offers free support for Linux and home-users. Their though is that because they're offering free support and stuff they'll install this dist on the users machines.
<birthdayboy> how do i change -c flags in ubuntu?
<boba_> birthdayboy: maybe i can paste bin the var/log/nvidia-installerinfo
<Emanon1> hmm
<birthdayboy> no
<boba_> ActionParsnip: maybe i can paste bin the var/log/nvidia-installerinfo
<Norrlanning> Emanon1: So I'm "practicing work" or whatever you'll call it
<greyhatsalafi> i have a complaint this natty narwhal alpha should be called unstable ursula
<Emanon1> pinguy os is a ubuntu derivative
<[TK]D-Fender> lolsies: No support here for any other derivative distros
<Emanon1> Cool Norrlanning good luck.
<birthdayboy> try to reinstall
<lolsies> thanks
<lolsies> which channel can i go to
<birthdayboy> np
<Emanon1> sec lolsies finding that out
<lolsies> thank you
<Norrlanning> Emanon1: Thanks :-) it's really just the official 10.10 and just customized with bootscreen, loginscreen and default wallpaper. Oh, and custom install-slides.
<birthdayboy> ok
<[TK]D-Fender> lolsies: Go lok on their project page to see if they even HAVE a channel.  They may not
<lolsies> okay thank you, could i ask about the error here? it might be universal?
<Emanon1> PinguyOS irc is on freenode. #pinguyos
<lolsies> it is ubuntu based
<[TK]D-Fender> lolsies: Ask quick
<needlez> hey real quick question. I have a script that I wrote to run at startup, however I also want this script to run everytime the user logs in. For example if the computer goes into sleep and then the user types in the password and logs into the machine I want the script to run after the login process. How can I achieve this?
<lolsies> Details: Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory),
<[TK]D-Fender> lolsies: Kubuntu is a lot more "Ubuntu based" and even it isn't supported here.
<birthdayboy> windows is better for games
<boba_> ActionParsnip: maybe i can paste bin the var/log/nvidia-installerinfo
<boba_> birthdayboy: maybe i can paste bin the var/log/nvidia-installerinfo
<lolsies> Details: Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory) okie ill look somewhere else thank you
<birthdayboy> no it wont work
<Emanon1> put it in their startup programs needlez System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<zvacet> lolsies: why don't you visit irc on http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/  ;)
<lolsies> thank you zvacet
<[TK]D-Fender> greyhatsalafi: Alpha = Unstable.  Always.  Even if you're lucky :)
<Emanon1> lolsies: http://webchat.freenode.net/?randomnick=1&channels=pinguyos&uio=Mj10cnVlJjQ9dHJ1ZSY5PXRydWUmMTA9dHJ1ZSYxMj10cnVl7e
<ActionParsnip> boba_: suse isn't supported here dude
<Emanon1> theres the webchat varient
<needlez> Emanon1: already done that, not what I want I want it to also run the script if the user's screen goes to screensaver and then has to unlock the screen. or if the computer goes to sleep and the user logs back into the machine, from resume/ suspend.
<Emanon1> ahh
<boba_> ActionParsnip: I know but i find it as a general linux related issue, and since at the suse channel they could not help me i tried here
<[TK]D-Fender> boba_: the ask in ##linux
<Emanon1> needlez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595634
<needlez> Emanon1: yea little trickier then just startup script. Its a script to log the attempts of invalid passwords for logins. Thats why I want it to work after the screen locks itself
<gedaS> Hello. I have problem with Update manager
<gedaS> Can someone help??
<Incarus6> gedaS, whats the exact problem?
<[TK]D-Fender> gedaS: Prodive details for your problem and perhaps someone can
<gedaS> I can't update one package
<smiimondher> salut
<gedaS> I'm getting this: "Requires installation of untrusted packages
<gedaS> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<ActionParsnip> bobslaede: this is ubuntu support only
<gedaS> How to make source authenticated?
<Emanon1> smiimondher: alo what language?
<mbrochh> hi all: i can remember that once upon a time i used a tool that showed me nice diagrams about the biggest folders on my file system
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a      Thanks
<zvacet> gedaS: is that package from third party repo
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: use a pastebin so you don't scroll the channel
<mbrochh> does anybody know which tool is best for this? like i want to find out what is eating the most space on my machine?
<ActionParsnip> mbrochh: disk usage analyser
<ActionParsnip> mbrochh: its not the best as there is no best app for any job
<mbrochh> what is the command for that tool?
<ActionParsnip> mbrochh: not sure, search in software centre and it should show its face
<jrib> mbrochh: baobab was its old name at least
<jrib> mbrochh: (duh) :P
<mbrochh> jrib, thanks that was what i was searching for
<Incarus6> ActionParsnip, thank you for the information. mrbrochh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/baobab
<ericy> mbrochh: Do: man du
<Emanon1> Is there a dependency generation program that works on lists of items other than packages? or one i can fool into thinking i'm using packages?
<joe_9> The problem on my computer just happened again. I think it is a problem with the hard drive. I was in a terminal and when I used the ls command it said that there were no files found
<ericy> mbrochh: du - disk usage (command line tool).
<kandinski> running Maverick, how do I restart the sound server?
<xj> what is the mean of the red line?
<jrib> joe_9: I guess you could just use graphviz?
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: killall pulseaudio     it will restart on its own
<gedaS> ActionParsnip: what part you need to see???
<needlez> Emanon1: I think that link is only for the synaptics driver resume on suspend, not the same as running a script that has nothing to do with synaptic mouse. I'm already using that one btw, but I'll double check it
<joe_9> jrib, what exactly would that do?
<jrib> joe_9: http://www.graphviz.org/
<Emanon1> oh pardon I just searched "ubuntu run on resume" in google and gave the ubuntu link that looked right needlez
<jrib> joe_9: erm, wrong person...
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: all, just make a pastebin and provide the link please :)
<Emanon1> figured it would just take some small alterations
<jrib> Emanon1: I guess you could just use graphviz
<ericy> mbrochh: Can you use command line tools (in a terminal window)? Command is: du
<Incarus6> xj, in Quassel IRC? it shows the last thing you could red after you changed the chatroom
<joe_9> jrib, lol okay np but that was confusing.
<Emanon1> thanks jrib il check it out
<jrib> joe_9: yes, I imagine it was :)
<soreau> xj: The aim of the bar is to know where you were when you changed tab or switched app.
<needlez> Emanon1: its ok, asking bash and they said sounds like I'll have to modify the /etc/pam.d/gdm file
<needlez> " fun"
<BluesKaj> howdy
<gedaS> ActionParsnip: look here http://pastebin.com/eFik2ZLa
<xj> Incarus6, thank you!sorry ,I`m new~
<Emanon1> don't apologize for that xj: we all were at some point.
<coz_> good day all
<Pici> Emanon1: I missed part of this, but if you're looking for something that will graph out package dependencies, the apt-redepends package can output in .dot files. I wrote a small wrapper script that lets me do that, output here: http://files.nullcortex.com/rdepends.png
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A28BE6E4EF0A4C44
<Emanon1> nope Pici trying to map dependencies for things that are NOT packages
<Emanon1> like college classes
<gedaS> ActionParsnip: and this will be?
<Pici> Emanon1: OH. Yeah, graphviz will do that.
<xj> another question: how can you show me the red words?
<Emanon1> Just want to enter title (maybe description) and pre-req's for tons of classes and have it build me a tree
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: you have added some PPAs but not imported the key, so it is untrusted
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: the command imports the 3 keys you are lacking
<Emanon1> xj red words are probably any message that has your name in it
<gedaS> ActionParsnip: Okey, but I get the same error
<xj> Emanon1,got it!
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: does the command show the keys being imported?
<Emanon1> xj that's the goal
<gedaS> ActionParsnip: Here http://pastebin.com/byRZLmmG
<xj> Emanon1,can I ask you a question?
<Emanon> always
<RapidTraffic> Anyone interested in HQ, 24h unique, content and geotargeted traffic? All visitors got Alexa Toolbar installed.
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: so you get the same output as the first pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> !ops RapidTraffic spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !ops | RapidTraffic spam
<ubottu> RapidTraffic spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<soreau> ! ot | RapidTraffic
<ubottu> RapidTraffic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gedaS> ActionParsnip: I'm getting error by the "shared libraries for terminal handling (wide character support)(30-bit)"
<Emanon> Thanks ActionParsnip
<xj> there are so many "order" that I need to remember to work with Ubuntu ?
<soreau> xj: Order of what?
<Emanon> i'm not sure i understand, do you mean commands xj?
<Emanon> or just some basic principles?
<xj> Emanon yes !
<xj> commands
<Abhijit> when we select 'install side by side' how much space will be taken by ubuntu automatically? and which partition of windows got selected by ubuntu to be resized?
<Abhijit> help
<Incarus6> xj, you can do everything (you need) without commands, some people just like the command-line-way
<Emanon> ubuntu seeks to be as graphical as possible but there are some basic commands that i find useful sometimes.
<ActionParsnip> gedaS: now that I have no idea of. Does the web say anything?
<Emanon> try this http://www.quicklycode.com/wp-content/files/ubuntucommands.png
<Emanon> that is a picture (wallpaper actually) that lists useful commands for ubuntu
<Emanon> oops sorry, didn't address those last two they were for xj
<gedaS> ActionParsnip: Searching. Maiby I find something :)
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: not bad, although the desktop package mention isn't hugely useful, otherwise nice!
<Emanon> i LOVE those wallpapers
<coz_> also ctrl+alt+backspace
<coz_> not useful
<Emanon> they have them for several distros and generic linux
<wthpr0> i'm doing a new install of ubuntu-server with netboot but when i get to choice the linux-core i don't have the option of linux-server ?
<wthpr0> what should i cchoose
<xj> Emanon, for example,how can i start a software without "commend"?
<ActionParsnip> wthpr0: linux server is real small, you can then install the services you want
<dejan_> I am downloading only php files from a website with wget command but form some files I get this error why?
<Emanon> usually it will be present in the applications menu (at the top left) if not, try alt+F2 to open a run command dialogue
<dejan_> 2011-03-16 14:23:26 (12.7 MB/s) - `www.tocka.com.mk/xml.php?ID=3' saved [298]
<dejan_> Removing www.tocka.com.mk/xml.php?ID=3 since it should be rejected.
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghost> hello
<Emanon> hello | ghost
<ghost> can i get some help with decryting a fill
<Emanon> forgot the exclamation point
<Guest64133> oh snap
<dejan_> it saves the files then deletes it immeadetly why?
<Guest64133> emanon can u help me
<jrib> dejan_: because you asked wget not to save those types of files presumably
<Abhijit> Guest64133, ask
<Emanon> not sure please be really specific about your problem, i'm not a guru lol
<dejan_> i asked to save php
<jrib> dejan_: how?
<Guest64133> i need help decryting a .pgp file
<dejan_> sec
<Guest64133> im using the app in the accesories
<Emanon> ahh sec Guest64133
<dejan_> wget -A php -r -l 3 http://www.tocka.com.mk
<KamiKaZe> join #ubuntu-fr
<dejan_> with this command
<jrib> dejan_: yes that will only save files that end in "php"
<dejan_> how to save php*
<jrib> dejan_: *.php*
<dejan_> php?id=random number
<dejan_> ok thanks alot :)
<Guest64133> uhh
<jrib> dejan_: make sure you escape that: -A '*.php*'
<Emanon> a pgp encrypted file Guest64133 not a signature or message right?
<dejan_> jrn_: ok
<Guest64133> its a filename
<Guest64133> im guessing
<wthpr0> ActionParsnip: yes but what linux-core should i choose
<andy> Hi, first post here: My motherboard's blown, if I replace it with a different type of m/b, will ubuntu detect and install new hardware drivers etc?
<xj> Emanon got it ,thanks!
<Emanon> good xj
<Guest64133> im using passwords and encrytion keys, the app in the accessories
<craigbass1976> I'm home, but I want to dork with thunderbird at work.  Because it's running all the filters on my IMAP, I need it to be running there.  Thunderbird won't detect any new folders though that I make from here.  How do I start thunderbird remotely; not to see, just to have running?
<Guest64133> to decryt it, i just learn how to encrypt files
<Guest64133> and i just need to decryt this file
<waldir> help! I tried to setup grub2 to boot an .iso through unetbootin, and now I can't boot even the main system in the hard disk :(
<dryicebomb> andy, it should, in my experience it has worked fine.
<Cryp71c> It would appear my ubuntu installation's "Monospace" system font is missing some UTF characters, somehow...is there anyway to fix this? Reinstall the entire monospace font, perhaps? Does Monospace even support UTF-8 ?
<Emanon> have you tried gnupg or gpa Guest64133?
<Emanon> those are pgp front end interfaces for gnome
<yffbrave> hi, all
<yffbrave> when will ubuntu 11.04 be released?
<Incarus6> 2011/04
<ericy> mbrochh: Can you use command line tools (in a terminal window)? Command is: du
<ericy> mbrochh:  Try this, du -h --max-depth=1 --total  Start-Dir
<Guest64133> im gone use pgp on the terminal
<Guest64133> whats the command to decryt the file
<Emanon> sec checking
<JTS000ID> I have a bash file by the name temp.sh. I need to pass parameters to this file. These parameters will then be used by file's logic.
<Guest64133> when i type pgp on the terminal it says filname for decrytion needed
<Guest64133> so what should  exactly be typing
<Emanon> the filename of the file you are decrypting i assume
<Guest64133> and when i do that it says
<Guest64133> cant find the right public key-- cant check signature integrity
<Emanon> hmmm
<Emanon> did you generate a key before you encrypted the file you encrypted?
<keyzs> can anybody give the correct install instructions on a alfa awus036h on ubuntu 10.10? ubuntuforums or other?
<Abhijit> is there something wrong with youtube these days? cant download any video with youtube-dl nor with minitube?
<Abhijit> help
<Guest64133> i didnt encypt it
<Emanon> then it shouldn't be encrypted
<Guest64133> it is
<Guest64133> there is a passphares to it
<coz_> Abhijit,  not that I am aware of although I use   video downloadhelper  plugin for firefox
<Guest64133> i know that
<Emanon> unless you downloaded an encrypted file from somewhere else (like wikileaks)
<Guest64133> i need to unlock it
<Guest64133> no
<Abhijit> coz_, ok
<Guest64133> its from megaupload
<Abhijit> :-(
<Emanon> ahhh PM me
<waldir> hello... I need help restoring my grub menu. It says no kernel can be found. can anyone help?
<Abhijit> !fixgrub | waldir
<ubottu> waldir: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<waldir> Abhijit: thanks. it wasn't because of windows, but that should be helpful nevertheness :)
<Abhijit> waldir, cause is not important. result is importnat. and result is your grub is damaged. look into that link and see if it helps
<waldir> Abhijit: I already am, I/ll let you know how it goes :)
<ActionParsnip> keyzs: can you pastebin the output of: lsusb    thanks
<Abhijit> hmm
<andy> dryicebomb, thanks, I'll give it ago. Windows seemed to suffer once from a change of hardware, but I always had problems if I had to change twice.
<d1gital> Very strange problem here, room.  I log in (via ssh) to my server, and get root with 'sudo su'.  I am given the #, but as soon as I press a key, 'exit' appears, and the shell exits.  There is nothing out-of-the-ordinary in /root/.bashrc .  I am very confused.  Has this been seen before?
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: use:   sudo -i   instead
<d1gital> ActionParsnip:  That worked, thanks.  Why does this happen?
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: one is righ, sudo su is wrong
<ActionParsnip> *right
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: sudo -i   gives an (i)nteractive sudo
<happyaron> how to enable a wireless card when it's disabled in Windows?
<ActionParsnip> happyaron: windows isn't of any interest. If you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wireless chip
<ericy> happyaron: Explain more..
<OchoZero9> how can i check how much video memory I have?
<soreau> OchoZero9: lspci -vvv
<BarryB> what does this do? sudo rm -rf /
<happyaron> when I disabled wireless card in Windows, then reboot to Linux, the wireless network won't work
<Incarus6> BarryB, nothing
<happyaron> ericy: ^
<BarryB> LMAO
<BarryB> ya right
<d1gital> BarryB:  really, it won't anymore.  it used to ipe your fs
<d1gital> wipe*
<BarryB> hahaha good luck
<Incarus6> BarryB, man rm -> "--no-preserve-root"
<pinoyoragon> Can someone here recommend a stable and good media server?
<xj> Emanon , can I make a friend with you?
<d1gital> pinoyoragon:  Explain what you mean by "media server".  What do you want to do with it exactly?
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I'm rather new to command line stuff. Is there any problem with using special characters like #$%, etc, as an argument of a command?
<Emanon> xj feel free
<JeffJassky> do they need to be wrapped in quotes or anything?
<dr0id> just wondering, wuts the difference between info and man ?
<JeffJassky> specifically # and $
<xj> But , how?
<Incarus6> Jeff Jassky, things after # are ignored. # is the symbol for comments
<pete_> hi all
<juk> JeffJassky: #bash
<pinoyoragon> d1gital: i want to setup a server in our university where users (wire/wireless) can easily watch, listen to movies and audio
<JeffJassky> Makes sense. Would they need to be wrapped in quotes?
<pete_> i have a somekinda big problem
<Incarus6> Jeff Jassky, yes
<xj> Emanon , how ?
<Emanon> i'm in a PM with you xj
<ichilton> anyone familiar with syslog?
<pete_> ubuntu desktop stops loadin "checking battery state" or something like that
<Emanon> check the tabs for your client
<jrr> multitouch on natty: the qt demos described here are fun http://voices.canonical.com/chase.douglas/2011/03/15/multitouch-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<ichilton> I want to stop local5.* going into *.* (and filling up /var/log/syslog) - can anyone help?
<jrr> but is there a way to do anything useful with the rest of the desktop environment?
<Incarus6> ichilton, whats the problem?
<ichilton> Incarus6: see above :)
<Incarus6> ichilton, nevermind.
<Emanon> where the name of the server and or channel are xj it should have one for me, click that so we dont bug the channel with our personal conversation
<Emanon> or doubleclick my name i suppose
<ks07> Hey guys, I'm running screen with multiuser mode, and I can connect to the other users screen session fine and run commands
<ks07> But if I add -X to send a command, I get permission denied
<ks07> Is there any way to fix this?
<Abhijit> coz_, is it something to do with my firewall settings?
<Abhijit> coz_, youtube-dl tells ERROR: format not available for video
<happyaron> okay, just ifconfig wlan0 up
<soreau> ks07: Maybe a user groups issue? Is the problem user part of the video group or have the same as the working user?
<coz_> Abhijit,   o0  were you able to download videos before?  and what changed since then?
<pete_> i really hope theres a way to spit this battery ckeck since im usin table computer
<dr0id> just wondering, wuts the difference between info and man ?
<ks07> The users are in different groups
<Abhijit> coz_, nothing chaned this is new install. also i dont understand why they disabled saving of youtube video in /tmp. that was so easy. update - just now i checked /tmp agin and this video is there downloaded by minitube but in minitube it dotn tell me that it had downloded it
<ks07> Specifically, one is my personal user, the other is www-data
<juk> wtf info
<coz_> Abhijit,  mm let me check here with the plugin i use  see if anything has changed  hold on
<juk> info: info (5)             - readable online documentation
<juk> info (1)             - read Info documents
<waldir> Abhijit: I'm following the instructions, but on this part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Overwriting%20the%20Master%20Boot%20Record the command they recommend gives me the following warning:
<juk> wtf man
<juk> man: man (7)              - macros to format man pages
<juk> man (1)              - an interface to the on-line reference manuals
<juk> dr0id: ^
<ks07> The problem is, the folder it complains about is set to 700, and if you change it to anything else then screen complains
<Abhijit> waldir, use pastebin
<soreau> juk: Please use a pastebin service for more than a few lines
<pete_> Happyaron is mad xD
<Abhijit> coz_, ok
<waldir> Abhijit: http://pastebin.com/tfDCTC4C
<dr0id> hmm
<coz_> Abhijit,  I am downloading one now...do you have link for one that wouldnt download or gave that error
<juk> soreau: it's like 3?
<pete_> hey can someone took and look my problem here?
<Abhijit> waldir, you are supposed to be inside live cd to restoore grub and not in your main ubuntu install
<Abhijit> coz_, yes wait
<pete_> was happily using nattu
<pete_> natty
<Abhijit> coz_, this is link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6INOamqU7xs
<waldir> Abhijit: I am using a USB stick
<pete_> since last reboot it just stuck on somekinda "battery check"
<ericy> coz_: You should check your version via, youtube-dl --version , and then udate to latest version via, youtube-dl --update .
<waldir> in fact, I am unable to enter into my main ubuntu install right now
<soreau> pete_: Have you tried booting an older kernel?
<sipior> pete_: natty is still in beta. try using supported software.
<sipior> 
<pete_> i have no older..
<Abhijit> waldir, i dont know about that error. but as suggested in error you can try using --force. though i am not sure if it will cause any problem or not
<soreau> pete_: Does recovery mode work?
<coz_> Abhijit,  mm that on is not downloading hold on
<waldir> Abhijit: well, I doubt it can get worse than it already is :P
<pete_> i am in recovery mode at this mome nt
<Abhijit> coz_, yeah
<Abhijit> waldir, ok then use --force
<coz_> Abhijit,   not sure but  a   sudo apt-get install youtube-dl   and a refresh seemed to do the trick
<Abhijit> waldir, make sure to select proper /dev/sda what ever it is otherwise you may get such errror
<Pici> pete_: Natty support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1 only.  #ubuntu is only for stable/released versions of Ubuntu.
<Abhijit> coz_, amm thats not helping here
<karan> hey i got a question but it is a little off topic...
<pete_> yeah i know natty isnt stable
<coz_> Abhijit,  are you using the plugin I mentioned?
<soreau> Pici: How did you know he was on natty?
<karan> Can I install windows 7 in virtal box in a 5gb partiiton
<Abhijit> karan, in #ubuntu-offtopic ask
<waldir> Abhijit: yes, I used what the commands returned. anyway, it says installation finished, I'll try rebooting now. brb
<Pici> soreau: He keeps talking about it. I'm assume hes on natty.
<coz_> Abhijit,  it is named   " video downloadhelper"   downloadhelper is one word by the way for firefox addons
<Abhijit> coz_, no i dont want any plugin for my firefox
<coz_> Abhijit,  ah ok
<Pici> pete_: If you aren't running Natty, please state what release of Ubuntu that you are on.
<Abhijit> coz_, tried reinstalling youtube dl but no luck
<d1gital> pinoyoragon: sorry for the delay.  You have a few options here, but since you're going to have a wide range of different clients that need access to this, I would suggest a simple apache setup, that can be accessed from the browser.  See here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<coz_> Abhijit,  mm  then I am puzzled,,,
<Abhijit> karan, ask in ##windows
<pete_> i am using natty
<dryicebomb> Karan, thats a bit too small for windows 7, you'll want 20gb
<Abhijit> coz_, nvm thanks for your time though
<soreau> ! 11.04 | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<pinoyoragon> d1gital: thanks, reading...
<ericy> Abhijit: You should check your version via, youtube-dl --version , and then udate to latest version via, youtube-dl --update .
<ks07> Whats the feelings about unity around here? Im unsure what to think xD
<soreau> ! poll | ks07
<ubottu> ks07: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<coz_> ks07,  you are more likely to get inof on #ubuntu+1
<ks07> Not using it/looking for support, just wondering what opinions were :p
<sipior> ks07: this channel isn't generally a place for soliciting opinions. better to try in #ubuntu-offtopic, for example.
<coz_> ks07, welll this channel has probably very few if any using 11.04 at this time so #ubuntu+1  would be the best place for that :)
<ks07> kk ty :)
<AdvoWork> how can i install a module - IsUTF8 ? i cant find anything about how to do so
<frederic> hello
<siminm> Can anyone help me learn Julius by VoxForge?
<ericy> frederic: Hello.
<ActionParsnip> ks07: justtry it a few weeks, see what you think. Much easier
<frederic> i can't read #ubuntu-gr's topic
<frederic> the locales are set to utf-8
<ks07> I think I will
<waldir> Abhijit: didn't work :(
<cardamon> Trying to figure out why Empathy isn't logging into facebook chat.
<Incarus6> frederic, works in Quassel IRC, what are you using?
<Abhijit> waldir, is there any error?
<ericy> frederic: What IRC client do you use?
<frederic> Incarus6: irssi (lenny 5.0)
<waldir> the grub menu appears, but when I try to boot the main system, i get the errors "file not found" and "you need to load the kernel first"
<Incarus6> frederic, http://packages.debian.org/lenny-backports/quassel
<Abhijit> waldir, waldir http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319530
<frederic> Incarus6: i don't want to use this irc client. I only want to use irssi
<newb001> Hi guys, well i don't know if this is appropriate for asking question i have, but.. let me try..
<frederic> Incarus6: If i use irssi in lxterminal, there is no problems
<newb001> i have installed centos on my old d610 to try it out, but im stuck with wirless issue.
<newb001> Any help?
<frederic> there are problems when i use $term .linux
<s0ak> Hai...
<Incarus6> frederic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198449
<soreau> newb001: Ask in centos channel. This is #ubuntu
<dr0id> juk: so basically theres no diff ? o.O
<newb001> soreau i did, lol they referred me here.
<newb001> lol
<soreau> newb001: Whoever did, did so wrongfully
<newb001> ye, can gather that i guess lol
<Incarus6> i think i have to monitor the centos room a litle bit
<sc30317> If I have an  /opt directory and I want to find all the instances where the word "foo" comes up within the directory (searching all of the text files within the directory),  how would I go about doing so?
<sc30317>  I know I use grep
<soreau> sc30317: find /opt -name "*foo*"
<chemgucas> hello!
<sc30317> soreau, that didn't work
<sc30317> I just tested it on my machine
<sc30317> and made a single file (test.c) in my /opt folder
<sc30317> and it didn't show anything
<Tristan1> I made a user, then I ran ecryptfs-migrate-home on it, then I moved a bunch of files into that folder and rebooted, and now they're gone.
<sipior> sc30317: have a look at the recursive "-r" switch to grep.
<sc30317> sipior, thats what I thought it would be
<Incarus6> Tristan1, cant help you with the files, but im using that and it works perfectly for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<sc30317> sipior would it be like cd /opt && grep -r 'foo'
<sc30317> ?
<soreau> sc30317: Repeat what you want to do. You cant find foo and expect it to math test.c
<sipior> sc30317: cd /opt && grep -r 'foo' . , for example (mind the dot)
<sc30317> soreau, I want to find all instances of the word 'foo' in each of the files
<soreau> sc30317: Then you want grep -R foo /opt
<soreau> sc30317: grep -Rn foo /opt to make it show the line number within the file
<soreau> sc30317: But its different if you are talking about the filename vs the content of the files
<sc30317> soreau, thanks
<progre55> hi guys. on a terminal, I have several lines of data, and the third column is in a data format. How is it possible to sort the rows by some specific column?
<brverg> anyone please help me with my network connection... it's extremely slow these days...
<sipior> progre55: yes. "man sort"
<progre55> sipior: thanks +)
<felipe__>  #el
<seedofc> In the past, I've seen where you can send certain parameters to an "apt-get install <app>" to include the compilation of extended functionality into that app (i.e. VIM with python support).  How do you determine what parameters are available for an application?
<ruan> depends on the application.
<raven> what is an alternative tool like after effects for ubuntu?
<ericy> seedofc: Perhaps via info at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ruan> raven: what is after effects?
<AdvoWork> is there a way i can split a massive 9.2gb file into smaller files, do some work on them and then join them backtogether again?
<terry> raven: huh?
<ruan> AdvoWork: i dont know if you could do some work on them without joining them
<sipior> AdvoWork: depends a fair bit on what the file format is, and what you want to do to it.
<ruan> AdvoWork: what do you mean 'do some work on them' though?
<AdvoWork> its basically a sql dump, i need to run it through iconv
<AdvoWork> but cant with the massive file, it just dies
<maf> hellos
<seedofc> seedofc: any suggestions on how to do it via command line. Or, is there a way that apt-get can display the various parameters and their respective descriptions?
<seedofc> err
<maf> anyone know what APT tools are used for ?
<sipior> AdvoWork: if it's just text, have a look at "split".
<ruan> AdvoWork: hmm... is a dump a text file?
<seedofc> ^^ that was meant for ericy, not myself
<terry> maf: package management
<ruan> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dr0id> !info
<dr0id> 1apt
<dr0id> !apt
<ruan> it's !info package
<dr0id> why cant i use ths bot ?
<ruan> dr0id: what do you want to do?
<jwandborg> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.8.3ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 2027 kB, installed size 5968 kB
<dr0id> nothing, any diff between info and man ? :P
<cdeze> I'm working on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization , with ubuntu-Server 10.04.2 LTS iso, it works fine, BUT I want to remove some unused  packages in my custom iso  to add my own  files , Is there any  howto ?
<maf> oh
<ruan> man isn't a valid option, so yea
<maf> davanced front end for dpkg
<jwandborg> dr0id: Yes, huge difference.
<maf> I see
<dr0id> jwandborg: could you explain pls
<maf> thanks
<dr0id> i see the result exactly same
<maf> what might be a typical use of ATP ?
<ruan> dr0id: man pages are extremely detailed
<AdvoWork> can split split by %, or gigs or something?
<maf> er APT ?
<ruan> maf: to manage packages.....?
<maf> lol- ok
<dr0id> ruan: and info are not
<Pici> !apt | maf
<ubottu> maf: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jwandborg> dr0id: oh, are you thinking about the linux command info, or the IRC command for ubottu?
<ruan> dr0id: info is a basic summary, man is an extremely detailed page
<ruan> that is the difference
<dr0id> talking about the linux command
<ruan> oh
<terry> naf: atp-get apt-cache  etc.
<dr0id> i thought !info and !man would make ubottu give me some diff between them :)
<ruan> !info info
<ubottu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 206 kB, installed size 396 kB
<ruan> !info man
<ubottu> Package man does not exist in maverick
<ruan> wat
<ruan> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<FloodBot3> ruan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr0id> !info man
<terry> maf: apt-get apt-cache etc.
<ruan> man and info are different tools
<jwandborg> !info manpage
<ubottu> Package manpage does not exist in maverick
<jwandborg> !info manpages
<ubottu> manpages (source: manpages): Manual pages about using a GNU/Linux system. In component main, is standard. Version 3.24-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 704 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<jwandborg> !info infopages
<ubottu> Package infopages does not exist in maverick
<jwandborg> !info infopage
<ubottu> Package infopage does not exist in maverick
<ruan> !info info
<ubottu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 206 kB, installed size 396 kB
<jwandborg> !info inf
<ubottu> Package inf does not exist in maverick
<raven> why mobile network traffic is not shown in system monitor widged?
<llutz> ruan:  <ruan> [15:40:17] dr0id: man pages are extremely detailed      <- "some man-pages"  other aren't worth the name "manual-page"
<jwandborg> raven: Which if is it on
<ruan> llutz: i thought he meant the difference between !info and man in a terminal
<sosaited> Is there an easy way to read/parse sqlite databases in Ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> I'm home, but I want to dork with thunderbird at work.  Because it's running all the filters on my IMAP, I need it to be running there.  Thunderbird won't detect any new folders though that I make from here.  How do I start thunderbird remotely; not to see, just to have running?
<sipior> llutz: agree strongly, especially the ones that just say "look at the info page"
<raven> jwandborg, ppp9
<jwandborg> craigbass1976: You should probably check out some thunderbird forum.
<terry> maf: example-1:  apt-cache search nmap  example-2:  sudo apt-get install nmap
<jwandborg> raven: Is that if included in the monitoring widget?
<craigbass1976> jwandborg, I could, but this applies to any ap I want to fire up remotely.  Again, not to view it, just to make it run
<raven> jwandborg, how to check/do this?
<craigbass1976> jwandborg, like, can I start thunderbird and point it at whatever display is currently running?
<raven> jwandborg, how to check/do this?
<raven> how to install jahshaka on lucid?
<ruan> !info jahshaka
<ubottu> Package jahshaka does not exist in maverick
<AdvoWork> ive ive split my files, with split -l 49000 file.sql  how can i join them back together again in the correct order?
<jwandborg> raven: don't know, I'm on XP right now, but check the settings page. If you can't find it, file a bug report if you can find the appropriate bug tracking page for the widget.
<sipior> AdvoWork: "cat"
<MindSpark> hi, I have this huawei modem called k3756. Did anyone succeed in getting that running with ubuntu ?
<jwandborg> sipior: AdvoWork: Would file-* put the in the right order?
<cwek_pengen> apa ada cwo??
<sipior> jwandborg: sorry, which now?
<jwandborg> sipior: `cat`
<craigbass1976> This is actually a general kind of question now that I think on it.  I'm on box X, and joebob is on box Y.  How do I fire up xchat on box Y so that joebob can see it in the display he's already running?
<sipior> jwandborg: oh, you mean the file glob? depends a bit on your LC variables. i would double check the order of the file glob to make sure it wasn't a problem. should be fine.
<cwek_pengen> there is indo here??
<sipior> jwandborg: i believe split is smart enough to pad the file segment numbers.
<Pici> !id | cwek_pengen
<ubottu> cwek_pengen: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jwandborg> sipior: !id | jwandborg
<jwandborg> sipior: whoops ^
<jwandborg> !id | jwandborg
<ubottu> jwandborg, please see my private message
<pocoyo> !id | pocoyo
<ubottu> pocoyo, please see my private message
<Pici> !msgthebot | jwandborg pocoyo
<ubottu> jwandborg pocoyo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jwandborg> don't get this
<Pici> jwandborg: Don't get what?
<jwandborg> the rambling "membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia"
<jwandborg> Pici: ^
<sipior> jwandborg: this is surely not your first encounter with a foreign language.
<ruan> jwandborg: do you understand that language?
<Pici> jwandborg: Its Malay for "please join #ubuntu-id for Indonesian"
<jwandborg> Pici: Well, now that's sorted :P
<jwandborg> Pici: ruan: i though "id" as in identifier.
<ruan> lol
<ruan> usually, 2 char factoids are languages. eg. !cn, !de, !jp, etc.
<cdeze>  I'm working on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization , with ubuntu-Server 10.04.2 LTS iso, it works fine, BUT I want to remove some unused  packages in my custom iso  to add my own  files , Is there any  howto ?
<beer_brouwer> cdeze: google knows it all :D
<Pici> !google | beer_brouwer
<ubottu> beer_brouwer: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cdeze> beer_brouwer: i googled it
<dr3af> hello,anyone got a workaround to make powerSmart button on acer laptops to work?or to underclock mobile nvidia gpu...
<Incarus6> google-fu?
<ruan> google-fu is the art of googling
<soreau> Incarus6: The ability to use google effectively
<cdeze> I'm not bad with google but i didn't find anything
<soreau> ! remaster | cdeze
<ubottu> cdeze: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ruan> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in maverick
<sipior> cdeze: the scripts in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization/Scripts claim to do what you want.
<ruan> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<supervomy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ruan> googled and found ^
<cdeze> thanks  ubottu and sipior i look at it
<cdeze> ruan: i 'm not sure that your link is upto ddate
<ruan> hmm. maybe remastersys was updated though
<ruan> i'll check if its been updated recently
<sosaited> Is there an easy way to read/parse sqlite databases in Ubuntu?
<ruan> ok its outdated
<Pici> sosaited: sqlite or sqlite3 both have packages.  For a GUI way, I'm not sure.
<Grav> Is it me or there is something wrong with how ubuntu manages memory? I have 2GB RAM. After some time my memory is full, and everything freezes or crashes
<supervomy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ruan> Grav: is an application taking all of the memory?
<ruan> Grav: check in system monitor, memory tab
<supervomy> !list
<sosaited> Pici, I have sqlite3 installed. Is there any active channel I can get some help with regarding sqlite3?
<sosaited> Pici, #sqlite on freenode seems dead
<Pici> sosaited: I was going to suggest that :/  Perhaps #sql
<melfy> how do i check mapped network drives
<terry> melfy: huh?
<terry> melfy: are you using nfs?
<melfy> terry: idk someone in vbox told me to check my mappned network drives cause vbox additions is auto mounting stuff
<terry> melfy: If so, look at /etc/fstab
<Grav> ruan: Yes. Applications are taking memory. I'm trying to run firefox and some other things like IDE, and it grows and grows in memory and freezes system. Ubunt can't clear it. Only sometimes it will kill random processes.
<melfy> terry: yea nothing there :(
<ruan> Grav: which applications are taking memory?
<ruan> Grav: how much memory does the application take?
<ruan> Grav: what is your swap memory size?
<terry> melfy: "mapped network drives" is MS Windows lingo and does not really relate to what we do in linux.
<sipior> Grav: what is the output of "free"?
<melfy> terry: figured lol...sigh :(
<Grav> ruan: well now it looks like one tab in chrome is taking 450MB, firefox is taking 300mb ...
<ruan> thats a lot
<ruan> latest versions of each?
<Grav> ruan: I can disable them but it will grow anyway in few hours
<Grav> ruan: yes
<ruan> did this happen in the past?
<Grav> ruan: If i run virtualbox or rubymine ide i will kill my system now
<Grav> ruan: i'm not sure too if i got swap, there is none in system monitor
<ruan> Grav: what is the output of 'free' in a terminal then?
<sipior> finally...
<Grav> Mem:       2060304    1062732     997572          0      44300     214608
<ruan> Grav: and swap?
<Grav> I disabled chrome now
<Grav> swap is 0 in sytem monitor
<ActionParsnip> Grav: you using the daily chromium or chrome from ubuntu repos?
<Grav> chrome
<ruan> Grav: does swapon -a enable swap?
<ActionParsnip> Grav: freaky, I use daily build and its fine :)
<terry> Grav: ruan is telling you to open a terminal and issue command    free
<ruan> yeah he obviously did that
<Grav> but it's not problem with chrome. It's just ram isn't cleared and everything grows
<terry> ruan: I see now, but did not say anthing about his swap.
<sipior> Grav: it would be useful to see the "-/+ buffers/cache" line as well
<terry> Grav: Do you even have a swap partition?
<ruan> terry: yeah but in system monitor it should be the same
<terry> Grav: sudo fdisk -l
<Grav> ruan:  swapon -a in terminal does nothing?
<ruan> Grav: is there a swap partition then? sudo fdisk -l
<terry> Grav: are  you sure?  free
<Grav> I don't think i have swap
<ruan> Grav: is there one judging from the output from sudo fdisk -l?
<Dazzled> hi, don't shoot me, but is there a MSSQL client for Ubuntu?
<Grav> -/+ buffers/cache:     809796    1250508
<ruan> !sql
<terry> Grav:  free ; sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ruan> Grav: do you have pastebinit installed?
<ruan> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<supervomy> 	XDCC|OCEAN|NEWS80
<sipior> Grav: so what makes you feel that you are out of memory? this all looks normal.
<thereIsOnlyXUL> Uhm, the thing I wanna type in is !<something> | wine, what's the command?
<Grav> i will isntall pastebinit
<ruan> Grav: ok.
<thereIsOnlyXUL> !ubottu | wine
<ubottu> wine: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wtbtr> I just got my ASUS U31F. After installing ubuntu 10.10 ( perfectminimal ) I notice that I have no wireless, and the wireless LED is on. Any suggestions on what to do?
<thereIsOnlyXUL> Meh... anyway, if you need something that works on Windows you can use Wine.
 * thereIsOnlyXUL shrugs
<Grav> now it's ok. because i cloded apps. But when i use FF or other app for a while. Suddenly system will freeze
<ruan> i need some games that only work on windows :/
<terry> wtbtr: iwconfig
<ruan> but they dont work on wine
<ruan> appdb says the same thing
<terry> wtbtr: iwconfig ; lspci | pastebinit
<wtbtr> iwconfig not installed :-P
<ruan> Grav: there isn't much reason to run firefox and chrome at the same time though
<thereIsOnlyXUL> ruan: Best thing I can think of if you need Ubuntu that badly is to run Windows on an account with non shell, or a virtual machine as shell.
<thereIsOnlyXUL> Running Windows without shell runs about oh, seven processes on Vista?
<Grav>  ruan: I need it for web development. Virtualbox and some IDE too
<ruan> oh ok
<thereIsOnlyXUL> There is a way you can change the shell in Windows through regedit, but I have since forgot the hive; Try looking it up some time.
<sipior> Grav: your system is likely crashing for another reason. have you verified that memory is an issue prior to the crash? does anything useful turn up in your system logs?
<terry> wtbtr: sudo apt-get install wicd iw
<ruan> i dont feel like creating another windows iso
<wtbtr> I installed wireless-tools
<wtbtr> rebooting
<Grav> I think memory is ok. At least I don't have problem with windows and games.
<terry> wtbtr: just log out and back in again. (no need to reboot)
<terry> wtbtr: ... i think
<wtbtr> right! Do I need network manager. I want the gui where I can select networks.
<raven> why mobile network traffic is not shown in system monitor widged?
<terry> wtbtr: you now have wicd.  Right?
<ruan> is there a reason for the uninstallation of network manager applet causing boot to be 5 seconds faster?
<raven> what is an alternative tool like after effects for ubuntu?
<Grav> this pastebinit app is great:P
<StaRetji> Folks, is it possible to keep application in memory so that it can be called fast? Like program libraries or something?
<StaRetji> thx
<ruan> raven: what is after effects?
<StaRetji> I need it to start fresh each time I call it.
<wtbtr> I cannot find wicd as a command, no.
<terry> wtbtr: Wicd - Wired and Wireless Network Connection Manager
<ruan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Grav> ruan, terry: http://pastebin.com/jgTxTvs7
<thereIsOnlyXUL> \After Effects is some kind of video manipulation program by Adobe.
<ruan> hmm i dont see a swap partition
<terry> wtbtr: wicd is not a command, it is a service that is run all the time.  A little icon will appear in the bar that looks like one monitor behind another.  You click on the icon in order to view  or connect to a network.
<wtbtr> I installed wicd but it says that it failed to start. Rebooting.
<ruan> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ericy> Grav:  I think you should always use the (command line) tool "top" or "htop", as a primary tool to monitor such problems.
<terry> wtbtr: very good
<alex__> where are the header files that I need to include in my c++  X Windows program on ubuntu?
<thereIsOnlyXUL> ubottu forgot to mention: Bad idea to run pureloy from sawp, and relyong on sawp when memory tops out.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alex__> i keep getting these "xblah was sundefined"
<supervomy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wtbtr> yes! I have internets!
<ruan> yeah but isn't it leveled out?
<ruan> wtbtr: congrats on getting your internets!
<yuyao> hello
<yuyao> nihao
<terry> wtbtr: Very good.
<ActionParsnip> wtbtr: cool, get some sites downdrived
<terry> wtbtr: updates
<alex__> hrm
<alex__> x windows programming is very very poorly documented
<alex__> i guess I should just use Windows api..
<terry> alex__: huh?
<alex__> yes. use Windows API
<aminixfan> Hi,I used arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc to compile simple helloworld.c, but it told me couldn't find stdio.h,how to solve it?
<ruan> alex__: what?
<ruan> alex__: for?
<supervomy> #oce@n
<terry> alex__: /join #windows
<alex__> automating a process.
<ruan> alex__: linux can automate a process too..>_>
<alex__> too bad I can't find any information about doing so
<alex__> Xorg/x11 is a big mess
<ruan> which process do you wish to automate?
<sipior> alex__: most people program in higher-level toolkits, not Xlib. i suggest you do the same.
<alex__> Internet explorer in a VM
<alex__> oracle virtualbox
<ruan> why not ietab?
<alex__> ietab?
<ahhaha> im having some screen tearing only while watching flash videos on cnn.com etc. is there a vsync setting somewhere for flash specifically?
<ruan> ietab extension for firefoxs
<wtbtr> another thing, When I get the gnome gui question for admin password, it claims that I entered incorrect password. I don't have an admin password so I enter mine. I like the password to be remembered for some apps.
<ruan> firefox
<alex__> eh. i need to click things ruan
<alex__> like flash games.
<alex__> sipior, which toolkits?
<sipior> alex__: gtk+ is an obvious choice.
<ruan> ietab opens a tab in firefox with ie..
<terry> wtbtr: what "gnome gui question for admin password"?
<ruan> so you can click flash games i guess
<Sonne> <alex__> like flames. <-- i swear i read this
<alex__> like flames?
<Sonne> yep, flames. arguing over provocations with no constructive arguments...
<wtbtr> When I try to start synaptic, a dialog pops up saying "Enter the administrative password...". It offers to remember the passord for session or "in the keyring".
<e-head> hi, anyone here use rsync for backups?
<e-head> Particularly... for backing up the /home directories?
<alex__> Sonne, it looks like you are trying to start a flamewar not me.
<terry> wtbtr: What OS do you have installed on your computer?
<sipior> e-head: what's your question, exactly?
<e-head> I was just wondering if anyone had a good exclude file that would leave out all the extraneous junk from the home directories.
<terry> wtbtr: Have you added new users to your system?
<ruan> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.7-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 333 kB, installed size 684 kB
<wtbtr> ubuntu 10.10. Command-line install, then I used a script called perfectminimal to install minimal gnome desktop and some other stuff.
<sipior> e-head: i tend to use "rm" to deal with extraneous junk in my home directory.
<e-head> I'm getting all sorts of warnings and errors about files that look like they are locked by the X-window system or something else.
<wtbtr> it makes for a snappy system:)
<terry> wtbtr: How many users?
<wtbtr> one user, just me.
<terry> wtbtr: Then just give user password.
<e-head> files like:  smb-network:-b2342e20
<wtbtr> Tried that. mabe I'll add myself to admin. Checking that.
<sipior> e-head: this is in .gvfs?
<e-head> /gvfs-metadata/sftp:host=tabletennis.net,user=ebone
<ruan> i uninstalled evolution mail with ubuntu soft. center and later i rebooted, why is evolution-alarm-notify running?
<e-head> yeah, that is a particularly problematic directory
<ruan> ^still*
<terry> wtbtr: Have you added any new users to your system?
<e-head> sipior: should I just basically look through the output and add stuff methodically to the --exclude switch?
<terry> wtbtr: sudo update-manager
<wtbtr> no
<terry> wtbtr: sudo update-manager
<ruan> nevermind, removed it from startup
<sipior> e-head: up to you what you want to keep. the .gvfs stuff can certainly be tossed. another possibility is just to whitelist the stuff you *do* want to keep. matter of taste.
<e-head> there are several .cache directories too.
<e-head> sipior: yeah, that's true.
<terry> wtbtr: Have you edited the /etc/group file?
<e-head> I was hoping someone had done all this for already and would have a nice exclude file I could include.
<e-head> ;)
<e-head> Somebody probably has one posted on a blog somewhere, if I could only find it.
<wtbtr> nope, not that I am aware of.
<ruan> will update-manager check for driver updates or does that run seperately?
<terry> wtbtr: Did you try:  sudo update-manager ?
<sipior> e-head: well, the canonical backup blog entry: http://www.jwz.org/doc/backups.html
<wtbtr> yes, updated, rebooted, same is happening.
<e-head> sipior: awesome, thanks. I'll check it out.
<wtbtr> what is the name of the package that lets you add users and groups?
<terry> wtbtr: Well, I dono... just use it from CLI I guess.
<alex__> where are the gtk header files?
<alex__> namely <gtk/gtk.h>
<alex__> i can't seem to find them after intsalling gtk
<terry> wtbtr: useradd groupadd
<wtbtr> there used to be a gui for messing with the users.
<alex__> a more general question: Where the heck does ubuntu usually install software
<alex__> i'm getting a little sick of finding things
<ruan> there is a gui for messing with users
<Pici> terry: You should use adduser and addgroup not "useradd" and "groupadd".  Those will properly setup users.
<sipior> alex__: /usr/bin, /usr/lib. try "dpkg -L <package name>"
<terry> Pici: Thanks for correction
<ruan> system > administration > users and groups
<Pici> terry: Otherwise things like /etc/skel/ don'
<Pici> terry: Otherwise things like /etc/skel/ don't get copied and things end badly ;)
<ruan> aka users-admin
<terry> Pici: Well, things don't "end badly", it's just that additional "things" are done when you run adduser ("things" that useradd doesn't do).
<ruan> what is the command to open a terminal with a command? [gnome-terminal irssi -c irc.freenode.net]
<vooze> hey guys.. how do i check which kernel-version my ubuntu uses?
<francesco_> vooze ... uname -r
<vooze> francesco_, thanks... seems its time for an upgrade :) i use 2.6.35, and .38 just came out ;)
<Guest44455> hello
<francesco_> lol no prob
<Pumpkin-> vooze: I wouldn't bother unless you really need something in 2.6.35. Going "off-piste" on kernel versions is often a lot more hassle than it is worth.
<ruan> vooze: the latest kernel is not neccesserily the best kernel..
<Guest44455> I removed Sun Java shortcuts from Gnome menu after I uninstalled... then I installed it again and now I don't sun java shortcuts!
<ruan> ^however you spell necesserily >_>
<Guest44455> HELP!
<Pumpkin-> something in > 2.6.35 even
<DJones> !ask | Guest44455
<ubottu> Guest44455: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest44455> DJones: already asked
<DJones> Guest44455: Sorry, I missed that
<Guest44455> :p
<ruan> Guest44455: try the main menu editor?
<Guest44455> ruan: I did they dont show up. but they do in Guest session
<terry> ruan  gnome-terminal -x irssi
<ruan> terry: thanks
<francesco_> system > pref > main menu
<terry> np
<Guest44455> I reverted the menus to default. still java is gone
<Guest44455> I remember I deleted the shortcuts
<beer_brouwer> Guest44455: how did you uninstall java?
<Guest44455> beer_brouwer: remove --purge
<Guest44455> ok
<Guest44455> found it
<Guest44455> it's in Other menu
<francesco_> does any one here dual boot win7 ?
<Guest44455> but it does not open
<mang0> [thor]
<mang0> hey
<mang0> whats the other channel name? XD
<ruan> mang0: other channel name for?
<mang0> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mang0> or somthing
<Guest44455> francesco_: just create a partition and install it
<ruan> !ot > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<francesco_> i figure that.. but will it affect my grub ?
<mang0> thanks ruan
<ruan> francesco_: if you run update-grub yes
<Guest44455> francesco_: you should install ubuntu after windows
<ruan> francesco_: hmm. you'll need to restore grub if you install windows
<Guest44455> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<francesco_> yea thats what i figured ... damn
<Guest44455> francesco_: it's easy
<ruan> francesco_: just check the restore grub page
<ruan> francesco_: it is indeed easy
<vooze> Pumpkin-, i know, but i read that the new kernel should make desktop alot faster :)
<Guest44455> francesco_: second
<francesco_> okay thanks guys... dont wanna install win7 ...but i need my games :P
<ruan> francesco_: do they work on wine?
<Guest44455> francesco_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<francesco_> barely
<Pici> vooze: 2.6.38 will be the standard kernel in Ubuntu 11.04, which releases at the end of April.
<ruan> francesco_: any instructions for them on appdb?
<francesco_> the only one i got to work was counter strike source....
<francesco_> all others had serious issues
<vooze> hmm Pici.. true, guess its easyer to wait then ;)
<ruan> francesco_: did you check appdb for the games?
<Guest44455> francesco_: forget ubuntu for gaming. just use windows in other partition.
<Guest44455> ex-gamer  :)
<Dannyd> is the gaming edition no good?
<francesco_> gaming edition ?
<ruan> gaming edition? xp?
<Dannyd> saw a video on youtube..that boasted of good games
<vooze> forget gaming on pc.. buy PS3 or xbox for gaming, and desktop for surfing etc. ;)
<Dannyd> no for ubuntu
<ruan> lol console
<francesco_> i have a ps3
<Dannyd> is there nothing like that
<francesco_> i hate consoles
<ruan> they're expensive
<Guest44455> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ruan> esp the games
<Dannyd> ok he must have modded it then
<Guest44455> ruan: I cant get Java Sun shortcuts back
<francesco_> i wish more developers would port over to linux
<ruan> Guest44455: have you tried installing it again? which version btw, sun java or openjdk?
<Guest44455> (francesco_: they just care about $$$)
<Dannyd> Guest44455: system -> Main menu
<Guest44455> ruan: sun java
<francesco_> i would still buy games if they made it for linux
<Abhijit> francesco_, have you been here http://www.ubuntugamer.com/
<Abhijit> francesco_, and playdeb.net linuxgames.com
<arvin_> hello every body, does anybody know how create L2TP vpn connection from ubuntu????
<francesco_> yea .. not a fan of most of those games ... need my black ops :P
<Dannyd> can you tell me the name of a really addictive game...native ubuntu please?
<Dannyd> super good one
<popey> Dannyd: minecraft :D
<ruan> not free but still awesome
<taiga> hello, is the performance of wubi-installed ubuntu worse than normal ubuntu?
<ruan> though this is getting offtopic
<ruan> taiga: usually, yes
<francesco_> lol my bad
<popey> taiga: depends what you're doing
<taiga> k, thanks
<taiga> old computer 196MB RAM available
<Dannyd> popey: ok i will try it...installed M.A.R.S
<taiga> 64MB is reserved
<ruan> lol what is mars
<Dannyd> something lacking though..
<needhelp1> hello
<popey> taiga: thats not ideal for running Ubuntu
<Dannyd> Super tux cart as well.....but the bandicoot one was better
<taiga> popey, well what should i be running there then?
<ruan> !requirements > taiga
<ubottu> taiga, please see my private message
<Dannyd> MARS -> spaceshit game -> http://www.ubuntugamer.com/tag/m-a-r-s/
<taiga> what should i be running?
<ruan> Dannyd: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruan> taiga: see the private message from ubottu
<taiga> ruan, it said i shouldn't run ubuntu, what should i run instead?
<taiga> it didn't say that
<sudipta> <taiga>in wubi...u cant use some features like hibernate
<ruan> taiga: hmm
<taiga> sudipta, good to know
<taiga> if that's really true
<ruan> taiga: it shows the requirements in the private message
<ruan> taiga: well, the linked webpage
<taiga> ruan, correct, they aren't met, what now?
<ruan> taiga: get a better machine or use a lighter distribution
<taiga> ruan, i think you're being vague, i hope that didn't insult you
<tsnieman> Hey guys :) having a weird dual monitor issue, anyone care to take a look and see if they know of the issue and can point me in the right direction?
<cutout> Am not able to enable desktop effects on my computer also the resolution is bad
<joe85> My hard drive just failed and I made a backup using sbackup. However when I select the folder I made my backup, it doesn't show any available backups
<cutout> can anyone help me?
<Chr|s> is there a flavor of ubuntu for Flux?
<Jo> Hi, I have an old laptop I wanted to install ubuntu on and I'm not sure what the best way to go about it is.
<joe85> never mind, I didn't press apply
<ruan> cutout: have you tried to install graphics drivers?
<damirock> having some troubles with monitor too. I've got Ati mobility radeon  hd5470 - installed all the drivers required, got Catalyst Control Center, but still can't set the resolution up with my LCD TV connected via HDMI port
<damirock> in Windows everything is fine
<Pici> Chr|s: Theres fluxbuntu, but I'm not sure if it still being maintained.
<ruan> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<cutout> ruan: there are no additional drivers
<damirock> and here i can't adjust it like two double monitors
<Jo> It's currently running windows xp, but I wanted to wipe the hd and start over with ubuntu.
<Chr|s> yeah, it doesnt look like it is
<Jo> There's no cd drive and the bios doesn't let me boot from usb so I'm kinda stuck.
<Jo> Anyone have any ideas?
<damirock> bios update?
<ruan> !lubuntu > taiga
<ubottu> taiga, please see my private message
<genii-around> Jo: Do you have some desktop box running linux already?
<Jo> The only update I've found for the bios doesn't add usb support.
<Jo> Nope.
<Jo> All my other computers have to have only windows for work.
<Jo> Laptop is a Toshiba Portege m200
<taiga> ruan, k, i think i'll use lubuntu but it's still kind of heavy, thanks
<ericy> Jo: nice.
<damirock> and 1 more question. That's about spellchecker. As i'm russian - my system lang is RU. Everything is fine with russian texts, but when i open some documents on english or right now while typing this language in xchat - every word is being highlighted like incorrect
<Dannyd> taiga: crunchbang
<damirock> so, how can i solve that?
<taiga> Dannyd, what?
<cablop> one question... i have a spare old computer and wanted to make it run with Ubuntu
<ericy> Jo: nice little Toshiba notebook'
<Dannyd> you can try crunchbang...i think its still based on ubuntu...super fast
<Jo> Oh, wait, the bios update lets me boot from sd cards.
<BluesKaj> cablop, how old and what specs ?
<taiga> Dannyd, nice
<Jo> Would that work?
<taiga> based on debian they say
<cablop> one question... i have a spare old computer and wanted to make it run with Ubuntu
<ericy> Jo: I think you need to attach an external CD.
<cablop> i has just 512 MB of ram and old athlon of 1.4 GHz and a Gefore MX440... is that hardware too old to make it run?
<Jo> Ericy: I've tried with 2 external drives I have
<Jo> computer has issues with both of them
<tjiggi_fo> cablop, that's a statement - not a question!
<cablop> too old then?
<BluesKaj> cablop, your RAM is bit low , ubuntu will run ok on it tho
<tjiggi_fo> cablop, that'll run ubuntu, xubuntu even better
<Dannyd> Its really fast though...coming from ubuntu I was shocked..
<ruan> cablop: yeah, you might need a lot of swap to compensate
<dryicebomb> cablop, it should run ok, a bit low on ram, maybe you should look at a xubuntu
<francesco_> xubuntu should be okay with it tho cablop
<taiga> Dannyd, it's coming from debian
<cablop> i have another computer a little less old, with 2 GB on it...  and maybe if i put 1.5GB in one and 1 GB in the older... or beter t keep the 2GB in one of hem?
<Dannyd> Ok fine you are right
<GaryD> cablop: i am using lubuntu with 512MB RAM. it's like lightning!
<taiga> GaryD, how about 196MB RAM then? :P
<Jo> So does anyone know if booting from sd cards works?
<Dannyd> #!
<taiga> 192*
<Jo> That might be my only option unless I can get one of my external drives to cooperate.
<Chr|s> does ubuntu have just a cli you can login instead of the gnome gui?
<ruan> Chr|s: yes
<cablop> Jo afaik it works... but not a good idea, SD and Flash cards degrade too fast from writing, so you'll kill your card so fast
<maco> Chr|s: hit ctrl+alt+f1
<ruan> Chr|s: ctrl alt f1, and ctrl alt f7 to get out
<GaryD> taiga: i have used lubuntu on 256, but not any lower, so idk.
<Chr|s> nice! thanks guys
<ruan> Chr|s: or ctrl alt f8 f9 etc
<cablop> Chr|s: just remove gdm and start x only when needed
<ericy> Jo: Yes,  booting from sd cards works.
<BluesKaj> cablop, I had !G ram on my 6yr pc and it ran kubuntu and ubuntu very nicely , I added another gig and i sped up some , but I noticed that I could run more apps simultaneously without any lag
<BluesKaj> 1G
<root_> does anyone know how to crack wifi
<cablop> Jo just be sure to format it like a hard disk, that is with mbr and partition table, easy to do from disk utility on gnome
<root_> ?
<katsrc> is there an official PPA for LibreOffice?
<joe85> Does anyone know why sbackup just restores empty directories and none of the actual files?
<llutz> root_: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=newbie_guide
<Jo> Alright, I'll try that this afternoon.
<ericy> Jo: Wait, I assumed you mean to install a Live/CD to SD card, boot that to install unbuntu on your hdd?
<Jo> Ericy: Yes, that's what I wanted to do.
<cablop> BluesKaj: in your opninion, then it is better to have 1 GB & 1.5GB or 512MB & 2GB
<cablop> ?
<BluesKaj> 1 & 1.5 cablop
<cablop> i just need the old one to lend to my sisters when willing to go online and me unwilling to leave the other computer xD
<cablop> and i'm really unqilling to buy old DDR1 RAM
<llutz> cablop: then 2+0.5(for your sister) are fine  ;)
<BluesKaj> cablop, the diff bewtween 512 & 1G is greater speedwise than 1,5 & 2
<cablop> will luks encryption harm he old computer a lot?
<cablop> :S
<cablop> ok, another question
<cablop> an interesting one
<ButterPeanut> is der an offtopic
<dotlegend> why does ubuntu want to remove packages that work fine after a failed update (partial upgrade)???
<ericy> Jo: Do a internet search on: ubuntu on SD
<llutz> !ot | ButterPeanut
<ubottu> ButterPeanut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ButterPeanut> Why can't I find an offtopic thread in the whole node of free?
<cablop> i saw that the default  umask is 022, but... i think i should be 002 or 007... are they good enough for the system?
<ButterPeanut> #ubuntu-offtopic
<cablop> it is so hard to create shared folders due to the current umask
<joe85> Apparently there is a bug in sbackup 0.11.3. How can I install a different version if none are available from the Synaptic Package Manager?
<cablop> what is your suggestion for the umask on ubuntu?
<neko> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  neko Pranav_rcmas nibbler__ wmpedersen ar
<neko> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  ricorx7 njin needhelp1 Tomcat_ha aeon-ltd
<neko> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  WinstonSmith duarte_ hughhalf wissem ua c
<neko> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  Guest1311 vKompff gyyrog pdelgallego Jinx
<FloodBot3> neko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhfbwd> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  dhfbwd indrajeet Pranav_rcmas nibbler__
<dhfbwd> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  AaronCampbell ricorx7 njin needhelp1 To
<dhfbwd> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  researcher1 WinstonSmith duarte_ hughha
<FloodBot3> dhfbwd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> what the....
<dfnwe> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  dfnwe piglit Abhijit ruan din lixinfis
<dfnwe> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  pascalaldo komputes gnaruag aCat Aaron
<dfnwe> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  vooze Jinxed- tabris|away researcher1 
<FloodBot3> dfnwe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<komputes> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LoRez> komputes: yes?
<bambi0> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  bambi0 Osagasu murasekoji dhruba rb
<bambi0> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  zaidka joe85 areon kdrucks Cpudan80
<bambi0> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  jjavaholic_ Hayati Error404NotFound
<bambi0> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  MacGyverNL laknath tripps fastijum 
<FloodBot3> bambi0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<komputes> LoRez: flooding going on
<marienz> yes, we noticed
<LoRez> komputes: flooding being dealt with automatically.  anything actually useful?
<bl4ckcomb> does anyone have experience with mounting BSD ufs disks in ubuntu? I remember trying this a few years ago, while forum threads claimed it works, but I couldn't manage it back then
<Abhijit> hi. anyone used labyrinth mind mapping tool? how to add text to it? help
<IdleOne> LoRez: calling attention the the flood was useful to the ops of this channel.
<IdleOne> komputes: thank you. being handled.
<indrajeet> Abhijit:what do u mean by mind mapping tool?
<komputes> sorry if I called every admin
<Abhijit> indrajeet, its a new software tool to express ideas - to map the mind in organised way - mind means ideas
<indrajeet> Abhijit:okay
<indrajeet> Abhijit:is it available in windows?
<Abhijit> indrajeet, there are other softwares too e.g. freemind. you can try that too. its very easy to use.
<Abhijit> indrajeet, aaaaah. please dont ask me anything about ******* windows
<Abhijit> indrajeet, ask to the project owner
<ericy> Abhijit: indrajeet: Such as Axon Idea Processor.
<indrajeet> Abhijit:sorry
<Pici> komputes: using ! ops is okay in this situation, but no need to hilight individual freenode staff members.
<ericy> indrajeet: Axon Idea Processor runs on windows..
<komputes> Pici: that part was done automatically
<Abhijit> hi. anyone used labyrinth mind mapping tool? how to add text to it? help]
<indrajeet> ericy:should i use wine to run it?
<ericy> indrajeet: In the past I used Axon Idea Processor on windows XP. But I now want to run it in Ubuntu, by wine or other method.
<Thedemon007> Hi as I get a card 3d acceleration VX800?
<ericy> indrajeet: ...such as VirtualBox or etc.
<indrajeet> ericy:okay today i am going to install it
<ericy> indrajeet: ...such as VMWare or etc.
<indrajeet> ericy:virtual box is better than vmware
<Abhijit> hi. anyone used labyrinth mind mapping tool? how to add text to it? help]
<Thedemon007> Hello as I get to a vx800 card 3d acceleration?
<ericy> indrajeet: noted.
<indrajeet> ericy:wine does not work properly
<ericy> ok.
<id10t> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu 10.10 x64 via a usb on a netbook without getting the error "sorry, the program "parted_server" closed unexpectedly"?
<ericy> indrajeet: http://web.singnet.com.sg/~axon2000/
<Abhijit> nvm i figured it out
<Abhijit> :-/
<Thedemon007> Hello as I get to a openchrome vx800 card 3d acceleration?
<phonex01> hello guys i need help
<phonex01> helloi guys is there any software for ubuntu to extract text from scanned books ?
<indrajeet> ericy:thank u
<phonex01> i have scanned pages and i want to convert it to text files ?
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: OCR ?
<phonex01> ya ya i think they call it OCR
<ruan> Thedemon007: your sentence does not make sense, do you understand any other languages?
<Zaery> Does anyone know if SLI has improved since http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=860&num=1
<phonex01> what software in ubuntu can do that ?
<indrajeet> ericy:today i will check it
<Ioniz3D> https://ssl.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbwssl.cgi?Gw=ocr+on+ubuntu
<arvin_> how can I create L2TP vpn connection in ubuntu??
<ericy> indrajeet: You are welcome. Bye.
<indrajeet> ericy:bye
<arvin_> please help!
<itguru> I just need to clarify something, please don't laugh at me ... external esata does not mean that you can plug in an esata portable drive like a USB drive, does it?
<arvin_> how can I create L2TP vpn connection in ubuntu??
<phonex01> Ioniz3D can you help me about that ?
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: i can try
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: what do you need
<llutz> itguru: it should be usable like usb
<indrajeet> arvin_:what happen?
<phonex01> i need a tool for OCR ?
<MK`> yeah esata is external like usb
<Ioniz3D> ok
<arvin_> thanks how can I create L2TP vpn connection in ubuntu??
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: you have alot of them
<phonex01> 35
<itguru> llutz: ... then my drive doesn't mount! I see no extra devices, or any data in dmesg :(
<Thedemon007> ruan More or less
<MK`> is it esata or esatap?
<StepNjump> guys, how can I get a floodbot to validate a friend?
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: i am gonna look to the most easy to use
<itguru> It's esata @ MK
<StepNjump> She didn't know the answer to 2*2
<arvin_> Is it possible?? to create L2TP vpn connection in ubuntu??
<indrajeet> arvin_:i know only p2p
<MK`> esata doesn't supply power
<Abhijit> indrajeet, ping
<sirgad> Hi,
<Thedemon007> ruan i need get 3d acceleration have a card vx800 with drivers openchrome
<itguru> MK  The external drive has it's own power
<MK`> ah
<MK`> I don't know then, sorry.
<StepNjump> floodbot hello?
<phonex01> what about OCRFeeder
<StepNjump> floodbot help
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: install OCRFeeder
<Zaery> Does anyone know if SLI has improved since 2007? it's not very good here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=860&num=1
<sipior> arvin_: have a look here: http://www.jacco2.dds.nl/networking/linux-l2tp.html
<phonex01> i did but i dont know how to use it ?
<Ioniz3D> easy
<Ioniz3D> $ ocrfeeder-cli -i input1.jpg input2.jpg -f html -o output.htm
<Abhijit> indrajeet, are you there?
<gratnam11> hey guys i created and entry in /etc/hosts for 127.0.0.1 kannan24.com when i try to ping kannan24 it says unknown host
<sirgad> Problem installing Ubuntu to Parallels 4 on OS X 10.6.6.  Boots from Ubuntu iso with error message "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system".  ISO passes MD5 checksum.  Any ideas?
<gratnam11> what am i doing wrong
<llutz> http://code.google.com/p/vpnpptp/
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: input1.jpg is the scanned imaged
<arvin_> @sipior thanks
<Abhijit> gratnam11, try setting 192.168.1.1 ??
<llutz> arvin_: http://code.google.com/p/vpnpptp/
<phonex01> ok
<phonex01> then ?
<gratnam11> hm
<Beacher> goodnight all.
<indrajeet> Abhijit:yes
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: then execute the command and see you output
<Abhijit> indrajeet, may i pm you?
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: your text will be there
<indrajeet> Abhijit:pm means?
<phonex01> ok i will see
<Abhijit> :-s
<Abhijit> indrajeet, see there will be one mre tab open by my name click on it
<arvin_> LLutz: thnkas but i think it relate to pptp not l3tp?!!
<Abhijit> indrajeet, its short for private message
<george__> pm = private message / personal message
<llutz> arvin_: according text to both, pptp AND l2tp
<arvin_> oh, i'll try it, thanks llutz
<Abhijit> indrajeet, ??
<indrajeet> Abhijit:okay
<Abhijit> indrajeet, reply there
<indrajeet> Abhijit:okay
<researcher1> marathi manase?
<phonex01> i do that but i have blank file ?
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: you have other software with more accuracy just look at the help.ubuntu.com
<researcher1> kiti chhaan
<Ioniz3D> phonex01: how that ?
<Zaery> Does anyone know if SLI has improved since 2007? it's not very good here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=860&num=1
<Abhijit> !english | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Abhijit> researcher1, please stick to the topic
<researcher1> ok
<indrajeet> Abhijit:what happen friend?
<olskolirc> how do I 'ls' just directories please?
<Abhijit> aaah indrajeet hey come in pm yaarrr reply there not here
<Abhijit> :-/
 * Abhijit thinks to write thesis on what is pm and how to use it on irc and.....
<e000> olskolirc,  ls -d
<olskolirc> yay e000
<cablop> will be a noticeable difference between 1.5GB and 2GB of RAM to develop in php and java in a computer?
<e000> actually i may be wrong
<Abhijit> indrajeet, which irc client yoou are using?
<intrader> e000, simple enough - i was going to write it using grep...figure..lol
<Thedemon007>  need get 3d acceleration have a card vx800 with drivers openchrome
<indrajeet> Abhijit:X chat
<Abhijit> indrajeet, cant you see another tab with my name? see in the list where this ubuntu channel name is disbplaed
<kauhuk> Hello
<thybo> hello. im very new to ubuntu, but hope someone can help me. my wireless network in my computer is broke. so i bought a wireless usb card. but don't know how to install it. it's a asus w-167g and i have linux drivers.
<bubblegummybear> hey there
<kauhuk> I cant install office 2007 with wine because of the exebutablebit
<ruan> kauhuk: you need to make it executable.
<kauhuk> i cant
<ruan> kauhuk: is this from a disk?
<kauhuk> from a disk
<ruan> kauhuk: hmm. you might need to mount it
<bubblegummybear> that should just work kauhuk, I installed office '07 too
<indrajeet> kauhuk:change the permission
<Abhijit> aaaaah
<Abhijit> i gave up
<Abhijit> ok bye indrajeet
<Abhijit> bye all. gn.
<bubblegummybear> cya
<indrajeet> Abhijit:bye
<kauhuk> Sorry, could not change the permissions of "setup.exe": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system
<kauhuk> and i cannot change it because its read only
<bubblegummybear> kauhuk: are you on a guest account?
<kauhuk> hmm
<kauhuk> no
<indrajeet> kauhuk:try to change permission of another .exe software
<ruan> kauhuk: have you tried mounting it?
<kauhuk> nope
<e01> how can i using unity with mutter by default in natty
<kauhuk> dont know how to do it in ubuntu
<kauhuk> do i need a program for it or is there something already installed?
<ruan> kauhuk: preinstalled
<ruan> kauhuk: but you can try copying the disk's contents to your hard drive
<ruan> kauhuk: then making it executable
<jrib> !natty | e01
<ubottu> e01: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ruan> kauhuk: might work
<danny66RO> hy can anyone help  me config wine and use wine?
<ruan> kauhuk: wait
<ruan> kauhuk: theres an easier way
<snowed> I have installed ubuntu and now i have problem adding windows 7 to grub. Because windows is on other HDD sdb how can i add to grub?
<cablop> danny 66RO, just install it on Ubuntu Software Center, open the config settings and you are almost done
<indrajeet> danny66R0:have u installed wine on system?
<danny66RO> yes but i cant run anything on it
<danny66RO> i get a error
<indrajeet> danny66R0:permission error?
<ruan> kauhuk: in terminal, "wine /path/to/cdrom/installer.exe"
<danny66RO> w8 ill try again and copy/paste the error
<kauhuk> ok ill try
<morissette> hello
<danny66RO> he file '/home/danny/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Diablo II/Diablo II.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<danny66RO> thats what i get
<snowed> I have installed ubuntu and now i have problem adding windows 7 to grub. Because windows is on other HDD sdb how can i add to grub?
<ruan> danny66RO: right click it, permissions, executable check
<Polah> danny66ro: Right click > Properties > Permissions > Click the little "executable" checkbox
<ruan> properties.
<gadek> hello !
<indrajeet> danny66R0:go to properties of software and mark it as executable
<Jeruvy> snowed: doesn't matter how many disks you have you can only have one MBR.
<ohzie> Jeruvy: lol
<kauhuk> ok the installer started :D
<TroN-0074> snowed I think you will have to re install GRUB
<kauhuk> lets see now
<jonathandade> Jeruvy: Thats not quite accurate. You can have an MBR per disk and the BIOS should work over each boot option until one is found.
<snowed> I have installed ubuntu and now i have problem adding windows 7 to grub. Because windows is on other HDD sdb how can i add to grub?
<indrajeet> Polah:thank u for correct way
<ohzie> jonathandade: Yes, that.
<kauhuk> almost good
<kauhuk> cant put in the product key
<Polah> You can also do chmod -x to flag files as executable
<Jeruvy> jonathandade: having two doesn't work.  Only one will be used.
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I have never worked with Wine and I was wondering if these softwares would work under wine: Sony® Digital Voice Editor Version 3.3.01 (Digital Voice Editor Version 3.3.01 - includes drivers) DVESetup_EN_3301.exe or the Sony® Player Plug-in for Windows Media® Player Software PLAYERPLUGINSETUP129.EXE. They both work under WinXP normally just fine. They are to download my small dictation machine that normally connects via USB! Do y
<StepNjump> ou think I might get lucky with Wine?
<TroN-0074> snowed, look for it and download the guide getting started with ubuntu and the final chapter is a help section for problems like that
<ericy> snowed: There is a SuperGrub free rescue/repair disk...
<Polah> StepnJump: Look them up on appdb.winehq.org
<Pici> !appdb | StepNjump best to check wine's db
<ubottu> StepNjump best to check wine's db: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gratnam11> whats the name of the package that contains the mail command
<MarriedMan> I have a router running dd-wrt w/Samba 3.5.6 (most current version for dd-wrt) and a usb hard drive connected to a usb port on the router.  If I type the command smbclient --list=192.168.1.1 --user=nobody --no-pass i get a list of all the shares.  But if I then go to "Places>Network>Windows Network>Workgroup" it wont list the shares.  However, on my Windows boxes all of them see the shares and I can access them with no problems.  Why cant the Ubuntu box
<MarriedMan> es?
<StepNjump> Thanks Polah Pici
<StepNjump> and Pici
<Polah> gratnam11, mailutils perhaps?
<Jeruvy> snowed: you need to boot from a livecd and reinstall grub.
<StepNjump> Pici, what is !appdb, is it a terminal command?
<indrajeet> want to know about backtrack plz help me
<safire> why do I have to manually source ~/.bashrc for my rc to be read?
<snowed> cant i do it from ubuntu ? whi do i need live cd?
<Pici> StepNjump: Its a command for the bot in this channel to tell you about the appdb.  See ubottu's response.
<Polah> No, stepnjump, that's just a flag for ubottu. Go to http://appdb.winehq.org and look up the program you want to run on there
<nesv> indrajeet: If you want to know about Backtrack, then go to their website, or use their IRC channel.
<bubblegummybear> the sound indicator doesn't match the notify-osd one, how come?
<Pici> indrajeet: We do not support backtrack here.  Please use their channel; #backtrack-linux
<StepNjump> OIC Pici & Polah cool
<gratnam11> MerriedMan i been tried to get my usb share to work too
<snowed> jeruvy:  cant i do it from ubuntu ? whi do i need live cd?
<gratnam11> did u fallow anyy docs
<banker247_> hey guys quick question about compiling trying to do this http://www.syntax-k.de/projekte/sdl-opengl-hq/
<Jeruvy> snowed: this ensuring none of the disks are mounted.
<StepNjump> Pici, Polah.. if my software isn't in the dB, does it mean that it will for sure not run or does it just mean that it wasn't tested yet?
<Jeruvy> snowed: ensures*
<banker247_> wondering where to apply patch openglhq-1.2.14.diff?
<Polah> StepNjump, It'll mean that it hasn't been tested yet. In which case you can try and submit a report
<Pici> StepNjump: Means it wasn't tested offically.
<nesv> gratnam11: The mail command is provided by the "mailutils" package.
<kauhuk> is it possible to put in the product key later? i could not do it at the beginning of installer
<kauhuk> so that it works? D:
<ericy> snowed:  http://www.supergrubdisk.org    There is a SuperGrub free rescue/repair disk...
<gratnam11> thanks nesv and polah
<StepNjump> Excellent... You guys should be twins Polah & Pici.. lol. Thanks guys
<gratnam11> anybody got the usb to share with ddwrt?
<snowed> ericy: allready used it , system only it detects is linux
<snowed> ericy: what option should i choose than
<Polah> Pici: I'll slow down a bit to give you a chance, I've beaten you to it three times now (:
<indrajeet> bye bye friends
<indrajeet> see u tomorrow
<maz> can anyone give me some help please? i installed ubuntu netbook edition today for the first time.  i got hold of a document for ubuntu beginners and it makes reference to the menubar
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I've got an 602.1Mb iso file I need to email in pieces no bigger than 25Mb. The receiver can only use zip; How do I compress this file?
<maz> where is this menubar?
<gratnam11> where does the mailbox for post reside
<nesv> maz: The menubar is probably the bar along the left-hand side of the screen.
<nesv> gratnam11: Do you mean for Postfix?
<kauhuk> so
<jrib> nimbiotics: if you can only use zip, then use zip
<gratnam11> yes
<kauhuk> it doesnt work
<Trashi> hi. i know via strg alt f1,f2,etc i can switch into another runlevel ... is it possible to deativate these key combinations?
<nesv> gratnam11: Have you checked /var/mail ?
<kauhuk> i could install the office but it gives me an error
<nimbiotics> jrib: darnit, i didnt know it was as easy as that, thx!
<jrib> Trashi: those aren't runlevels.  Those are ttys.  And you can disable them by removing/renaming/editing /etc/init/tty*.conf
<gratnam11_> but i thought i created with this command sudo useradd -m -s /bin/bash testuser
<jrib> nimbiotics: man zipslit  is what you want specifically I guess
<nesv> gratnam11: If there is nothing there, check and see if your Postfix install has the MySQL or PostgreSQL modules.
<nimbiotics> jrib: there u go again. gracias!
<MarriedMan> gratnam11_, I followed a few howto's but not really finding a lot of information regarding it on the internet
<ericy> snowed:  Excerpt from: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub-disk/   " -- You have Windows installed in a second hard disk and it does not want to boot. If you swap it from Super Grub Disk you will be able to boot it. -- You can not boot Windows because your MBR is corrupt or Grub installation is not well done or whatever. With Super Grub Disk you will be able to boot the partition where Windows reside. -- "
<gratnam11_> MerriedMan atleast you got your windows to see it
<gratnam11_> nesv how do check that
<nesv> gratnam11_: Are there any messages in /var/mail?
<gratnam11_> nope
<gratnam11_> i fallowed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<nesv> gratnam11_: Have you checked the postfix configuration file?
<gratnam11_> to install postfix
<gratnam11_> it says Maildir/
<nesv> gratnam11_: Run "find / -name Maildir -type d"
<gratnam11_> i foudn /home/testuser/Maildir
<gratnam11_> how do i check mail in that directory
<nesv> gratnam11_: Okay...so then each user's mail directory is probably in their respective home directories.
<gratnam11_> oh yeah
<esing123> IS POSSIBLE MAKE NETWORK TRU ROUTER WITH WINDOWS COMPUTER?
<gratnam11_> i found it
<gratnam11_> i typed in cat and it printed it
<esing123> FOR EXAMPLE I DOWNLOAD FILM WITH UBUNTU AND WANT GIVE FILM TO WINDOWS: THEN ME CAN SEND FILM TRU ROUTER?
<nesv> gratnam11_: To check mail in ~testuser/Maildir you will probably need to configure a mail client (like mutt, or alpine) to log in as "testuser".
<nesv> esing123: Stop typing in caps.
<esing123> NESV I DONT UNDERSTAND
<nesv> esing123: Stop typing in all capital letters.
<gratnam11_> okay
<gratnam11_> but thats not what i want though
<gratnam11_> i want all the mails in one location
<esing123> NESV HOW DO I GIVE FILM TO NETWORK TRU ROUTER?
<gratnam11_> need to play arorund with the config
<nesv> esing123: Using Samba. Google it.
<Pici> esing123: Last warning. Stop using caps or be removed from the channel.
<kauhuk> ok now the office programs start but they dont work properly
<esing123> WHAT IS CAPS?
<nesv> gratnam11_: Do you mean you want all mail, for each recipient in one location?
<esing123> THANKS NESV
<nesv> *headdesk*
<ruan> !caps | esing123
<ubottu> esing123: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<isildur> esing sei italiano? nn puoi scriver maiuscolo
<gratnam11_> i want it to have line one maildir/andmanyrecpients
<Pici> !it | isildur
<ubottu> isildur: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gratnam11_> like
<nodie> hi there
<nesv> gratnam11_: See if this helps, at all http://www.postfix.org/local.8.html
<gratnam11_> okay thanks
<rlp10> how do you concatenate a string to standard input in bash?
<nodie> did the last ubuntu update touch/changed something related to locales?????
<nodie> since this same morning I've encoding problems in my django/python apps
<ruan> rlp10: what do you mean?
<Frxstrem> When I boot my computer, instead of getting the usual graphical login screen I get the terminal. Can someone please help me with this problem?
<ruan> Frxstrem: what happens if you type "startx"?
<nesv> rlp10: How about "echo $str1$str2"
<rlp10> ruan: thanks, but I want to add the string to stdin
<MikeChelen> flash keeps randomnly crashing when watching youtube, any suggestions?
<rlp10> ruan: echo "1 + 2 + 3 + " | SOME_COMMAND
<yofel> rlp10: to stdin of what? to stdin of cat for example would be a pipe: echo $str1$str2 | cat
<Frxstrem> ruan: it starts as it normally would
<bubblegummybear> MikeChelen: using Chrome?
<rlp10> ruan: SOME_COMMAND puts a 4 on the end
<MikeChelen> bubblegummybear: nope firefox
<yofel> rlp10: and what do you want it to do?
<bubblegummybear> MikeChelen: might wanna try Chrome since that comes with a built in flash to provide you with a better experience
<nesv> Alright everyone, have a good day/night (whever you are). Lunch break is over; back to work.
<bubblegummybear> MikeChelen: or you could make sure you have all the latest updates
<MikeChelen> bubblegummybear: ah maybe will try chrome, according to apt-get everything is updated
<rlp10> yofel: I want a command that adds a string onto the end of the input piped into it
<plusk-> which have the better performance Ubuntu or Mac OSX? i've heard that macosx has some kernel optmizations that make it better to use their hardware. this is real?
<bubblegummybear> ok MikeChelen, good luck :)
<MikeChelen> bubblegummybear: any other ways to troubleshoot flash on firefox?
<yofel> rlp10: aah ok, now I got it
<bubblegummybear> plusk-: a more correct way would be that Apple locks it down so OS X runs best
<rlp10> yofel: any thoughts, is sed the easiest way?
<rlp10> yofel: seems overkill
<MikeChelen> might try installing the version from adobe instead of repo version
<ruan> plusk-: ubuntu is better imo, but i havent tried mac. too expensive.
<bubblegummybear> MikeChelen: probably yeah, but I don't know them XD, if you're not a very dedicated user might just try a different browser (which you will like I think)
<TroN-0074> ubuntu is free and if you like the mac look you can install the macbuntu theme
<bubblegummybear> MikeChelen: that might help yeah
<bubblegummybear> TroN-0074: what if I need something like ProTools? :P
<ruan> protools? wats that
<Polah> Bubblegummybear: You run it through WINE
<Pici> rlp10: Have you asked in #bash ? Perhaps they have a better solution to what you're trying to do.  I can't think of one myself.
<bubblegummybear> Polah: good idea :O
<TroN-0074> why would you need protools for
<MikeChelen> bubblegummybear: ok thanks :)
<bubblegummybear> music production ^^
<rlp10> Pici: i haven't... i'll go ask there then... thanks everyone for your suggestions
<bubblegummybear> np MikeChelen, also check my PM
<MikeChelen> bubblegummybear: chrome is great, i'd like to figure out what the prob with firefox is though
<yofel> rlp10: me neither, good luck
<plusk-> bubblegummybear, locks it down?
<TroN-0074> is it like audacity?
<bubblegummybear> plusk-: yeah?
<Polah> MikeChelen: What plugins are you using for Flash?
<dryicebomb> bubblegummybear, if you need protools try ubuntu studio and ardour which is pre-installed with ubuntu studio
<TroN-0074> audacity let you edit music
<bubblegummybear> TroN-0074: a bit better.. lol
<plusk-> bubblegummybear, i didn't understand.. :(
<bubblegummybear> lol yeah I know, protools is dope though
<MikeChelen> Polah: the nonfree one from adobe, installed through software center
<leepa> I have a server that I can't reboot because of a stuck mount command that I can't kill -9 and reboot just hangs... any solution? (assume no physical access)
<leepa> all I want to do... is reboot it!
<bubblegummybear> plusk-: making it very hard to put something else on it
<TroN-0074> but yeah ubuntu studio gives you lots of tools for art and stuff
<plusk-> bubblegummybear, ah ok!
<plusk-> thanx
<bubblegummybear> :)
<Polah> MikeChelen: Uninstall it, make sure you have Gnash uninstalled then do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<plusk-> do you have some references about it ?
<bubblegummybear> TroN-0074: yeah, it's enough for me
<kauhuk> ok i figured out why the office programs have problems
<MikeChelen> Polah: pretty sure gnash is not installed, but i'll check
<bubblegummybear> plusk-: just google around a bit on setting up Ubuntu to work flawlessly on a Mac :)
<TroN-0074> but yeah if you like the mac looks try macbuntu
<kauhuk> they are trying to pop up the registration window but it shows up for a sec and dissappears then
<Guest40473> How do you change the Hibernate device in 10.10?
<Guest40473> The official documentation looks dead & unmaintained
<mang0> Hey guys i just downloaded the ubuntu iso, and im having trouble connecting to my wifi is there a way to just search available networks?
<platinumeyes> Is there anything i should check before updating from 10.04 to 10.10 using update-manager? in past i always did a complete reinstall, but this time i want to try update-manager.
<llutz> Guest40473: change it in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume    and run "sudo update-initramfs" then
<ericy> mang0: Which version of Ubuntu, 10.10 ?
<mang0> Yes
<syrinx_> mang0: livecd/usb?
<jayant_> hello. can anyone tell me how can i update a specific application. Like i want to update firefox only and no other thing. How do i do that ? Using the update manager gives a long list of updates. I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<mang0> Livecd
<th0r> jayant_: use synaptic and just mark firefox for upgrade
<syrinx_> mang0: when I installed 10.10 on my netbook, wifi didn't work until I actually installed
<mang0> Aw crap
<syrinx_> mang0: depends on the hardware, i guess
<jayant_> @th0r: you mean synaptic package manager ?
<th0r> jayant_: right, right click on firefox and choose update from the menu
<jayant_> @th0r: ok thanks
<vuln> is there a specific place to talk about Empathy?
<mang0> #Empathy
<patryk_> Cześc
<patryk_> HEllo
<crazyharry> how do I remove the password prompt at login to Ubuntu ?
<patryk_> can you spek polish
<patryk_> i hrlping hoy
<patryk_> helping
<vuln> The channel doesn't even have a  topic mang0 :(
<ruan> crazyharry: check login screen settings
<ruan> crazyharry: system > admininstration
<dryicebomb> crazyharry, go to system, administration, login
<crazyharry> ruan, lemme check thanks
<ruan> is !pl polish?
<Pici> ruan: yes.
<bernard__> hai
<ericy> bernard: Hello.
<Zaery> Is a live USB drive with persistance slower than one without persistance?
<syrinx_> Zaery: probably
<bernard__> hallo,ericy
<jayant_> @th0r: can i do that from command line ?
<ericy> bernard__: Hello.
<th0r> jayant_: try 'sudo apt-get update firefox', I think that will work
<jayant_> th0r: ok
<th0r> jayant_: just make sure it wants to only update firefox
<bernard__> :/QUERY ericy
<ericy> bernard__: What does that mean?
<bernard__> I'm just begin learning .sorry
<ericy> bernard__: No problem. Are you just beginning IRC or Ubuntu?
<aib> where can I find a list of all possible locales, or at least non-language-specific ones like C and POSIX?
<bernard__> both
<ericy> bernard__: OK.
<bernard__> I like Linuxmint
<nimbiotics> I'm trying to use zipsplit, but I'm geting 2 warnings and an error message, show at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/). What am I doing wrong?? TIA!
<ikonia> nimbiotics: that is an empty pastebin
<syrinx_> lol
<nimbiotics> ikonia: THX
<nimbiotics> I'm trying to use zipsplit, but I'm geting 2 warnings and an error message, shown at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/581233/). What am I doing wrong?? TIA!
<syrinx_> nimbiotics: looks like you need to use -n to set a higher size limit
<ruan> syrinx_: lol
<ikonia> nimbiotics: error message is quite clear "too big"
<syrinx_> 0_o
<ruan> nimbiotics: you need to set a -n lower than 24956
<ruan> or equal to
<nimbiotics> syrinx_: actually, I need them to be no bigger than 25Mb, so originally I sued -n 25000, but everytime I try the command it gives an even smaller size!
<syrinx_> nimbiotics: try 24000?
 * ruan tries -n 1 just for the fun of it
<syrinx_> ruan: please refrain from dividing by zero in the future
<ikonia> nimbiotics: I think your pastebin is not true, you're running netsplit about the file suship.zip, however the error of "too big" is about sushi.iso
<aib> why don't I have an /etc/default/locale? How can I generate one?
<kalimann> hi there, im a newb to linux. im trying to install the eclipse ide for c++, but i dont know what the preferred folder is for unpacking/installing apps
<syrinx_> aib: mkdir
<nimbiotics> ikonia: thats the only file in sushi.zip
<ikonia> nimbiotics: why are you zipping an iso
<thebigham> What is the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu alternate version>??
<ruan> kalimann: depends how you install it.
<ikonia> thebigham: only the installer
<kalimann> ruan, tar.gz
<nimbiotics> ikonia: cause I need to email the file and the other end (a windows user) can only receive 25Mb files
<ikonia> kalimann: install it from the package manager
<ikonia> !synaptic | kalimann
<ubottu> kalimann: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<thebigham> ikonia, what do you mean?
<ruan> kalimann: eclipse ide is on ubuntu software center as well
<brightspark> thebigham: alternate CD gives you more installation options but doesn't let you run it as a liveCD
<Pici> thebigham: The alternate installer uses the classic 'text mode' installer.  It also doesn't function as a live CD.
<kalimann> oh, i just wasnt able to find it
<kalimann> thx anyway
<ikonia> thebigham: the installer routine is the only difference the end product is the same
<ikonia> kalimann: it's in there
<bernard__> PART
<ruan> kalimann: just search "eclipse"
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm transferring files from on HDD to another on my Ubuntu box - for some directories it's super fast and others it takes forever... i.e. we're talking either 5 MB/s or 100 MB/s - all roughly the same size files...  two SATA 3.0 HDDs, any ideas?
<ikonia> FunnyLookinHat: seek time on the disk,
<thebigham> Oh okay, I have been wondering about that every time when i download ubuntu. Thanks guys
<syrinx_> mhmm
<FunnyLookinHat> ikonia, ?  Seek time???  These files were all copied at once, so they shouldn't be fragmented or anything...
<FunnyLookinHat> So strange
<alegend45> Um, Sound Recorder isn't recording with my microphone.
<nimbiotics> guess i'll just shsare it w/google docs
<ikonia> FunnyLookinHat: they can be on different parts of the disk, so will need to seek
<FunnyLookinHat> ikonia, oh - man that's annoying... Thanks for the explanation though :
<FunnyLookinHat> :)
<alegend45> In fact, it isn't recording at all!
<ruan> alegend45: have you tried the sound preferences?
<alegend45> NO.
<alegend45> OK, thanks!
<kalimann> but just a hypothetical question, where does all the programs that get installed go?
<Trashi> hi. i want to use the new gnome 3 ... im using ubuntu maverick ... is it possbile to update gnome enviroment?
<ikonia> kalimann: all across the file system, not one place
<ikonia> Trashi: no
<ruan> kalimann: yeah, different places.
<Trashi> damn
<ruan> kalimann: libraries are stored in /lib or /usr/lib etc
<Trashi> ikonia: what is the best way to get gnome 3?
<Trashi> ikonia: uninstall gnome and install gnome3?
<kalimann> ruan, libraries, defined as in..?
<syn-ack> Trashi, you'd have to use the Gnome 3/Gnome Shell PPA
<ikonia> Trashi: get a distro that has gnome 3 package by default
<ruan> kalimann: libraries for applications.
<kalimann> ruan, aight thx
<syn-ack> Trashi, and yes it IS possible, just not supported since it's a third party PPA
<ruan> kalimann: /usr/lib/ seems to have the most
<Trashi> ikonia: whats about unbuntu 11.04 ... will it work with gnome3?
<ikonia> Trashi: no
<gratnam11_> hey is there a way to add mx records in /etc/hosts or something
<kalimann> does all this stuff come by itself slowly? coz man it seems complex
<syn-ack> Trashi, so, what ikonia told you, was wrong. Do a little googleing and you will find the PPA
<ikonia> gratnam11_: no
<gratnam11_> to test out mailsevers localy
<ruan> kalimann: for example though, firefox is stored in /usr/lib/firefox-[version]/
<ericy> kalimann: The end product is usually in /home/username/.programname/  And the downloaded packages are kept temporarily in /var/apt/cache
<gratnam11_> i like to install a back up mail server
<ikonia> Trashi: it's not wrong, but if you want to use an untrusted PPA - go for it, follow what syn-ack's suggestion
<gratnam11_> and test it localy
<gratnam11_> how can i go about doing this
<ikonia> ericy: the end product does not go in the home directory
<syn-ack> ikonia I told him it was non supported, did I not?
<syrinx_> !enter | gratnam11_
<ubottu> gratnam11_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Trashi> ok thanks ... so basically its possible to use ubuntu with gnome3?
<syn-ack> he asked if it was possible, not that if it was supported, ikonia
<gratnam11_> will do ubottu
<ikonia> gratnam11_: create an hostfile entry with the same name but different IP as your MX record
<ruan> kalimann: applications usually store their settings in /home/user/.program/
<syn-ack> Trashi, yes, but again, it is not supported and you do so at your own risk
<ericy> I stand corrected (but users config files are as I stated).
<kalimann> thx for the info
<kalimann> enlightened me indeed (:
<Trashi> syn-ack: yes i took note of this ... thanks  @ all
<syn-ack> Trashi, and the Gnome3 PPA for Mav hasn't been updated in quite a while, so it's rather lacking
<Trashi> syn-ack: i think, its the best to wait until ubuntu supports gnome3 out of the box
<syrinx_> ^
<syn-ack> Trashi, it won't be.
<Trashi> syn-ack: why not ?
<syn-ack> Trashi, Natty uses Unity, not Gnome-Shell
<syn-ack> Trashi, and as of right now at least, Gnome shell is NOT in the Natty repo
<Trashi> syn-ack: aaah ok ... i understand ... so i'll install opensuse ... i think it supports gnome3 ... thanks
<syn-ack> Trashi, tbh, I highly doubt it will be either.
<ferbiss> hi
<ferbiss> i've got a quwstion
<ferbiss> question*
<syrinx_> shoot
<ruan> why do i have to remove gnome-panel if i remove evolution data server?
<ferbiss> how can i change sound settings on lubuntu cause alsamixer doesn't works
<syn-ack> ruan, Because it's a dep of gnome-panel
<Guest40473> llutz: i was able to keep the same UUID for the hibernate device, (no need to update /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume) but suspend still does not work, in pm-suspend.log i get: "s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device"
<Guest40473> with no other error
<ruan> hmm.
<ferbiss> i've instaled aumix but terminal said that there is no file name like this
<ruan> ok
<llutz> Guest40473: aren't you using that hibernation-device as swap?
<syrinx_> ferbiss: you may want to try #lubuntu
<Guest40473> llutz: yes, it shows up in /proc/swaps
<ferbiss> what is it?
<TrevorBradley> Anyone have any ideas why I might "see through" back areas on the page as if they were transparent with the most recent nvidia drivers?  downgrading to 173 solves the problem.  It looks like the thing behind the screen is fash (I see youtube).  I'm running with a 8400GS.
<TrevorBradley> *flash
<TrevorBradley> If I try to take a screen cap, the effect doesn't show up in the resulting png.
<syrinx_> ferbiss: the lubuntu channel
<ferbiss> aa o
<ferbiss>  ;)
<syrinx_> doesn't seem very active though
<Guest40473> llutz: swaps says sda7, and ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ says that the 3b0f54* UUID
<Guest40473> maps to sda7
<_antant_> Hi guys. I'm having a problem. I'm using a Radeon 5450 connected to my TV with HDMI and I don't get any video after installing
<llutz> Guest40473:  and thats the UUID the resume-file contains? no idea what's wrong with that, sorry
<genger> is there any way i can get back drag n drop in compiz using the scale plugin ? im on 10.10
<Guest40473> yep,  cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume     prints RESUME=UUID=3b0f54c5-349b-48a7-a4d8-7bda3b3d9f03
<Guest40473> wait
<Guest40473> if i need to update initramfs
<Guest40473> (or would have)
<Guest40473> mean a shutdown/reboot must be required for some reason?
<BluesKaj> _antant_, installing  the driver for the radeon ?
<Guest40473> so hibernate must still be thinking that this UUID maps to sda8, because that is what it mapped to on boot?
<Guest40473> bleh
<llutz> Guest40473: that's possible, reboot to check
<Guest40473> -_-
<_antant_> BluesKaj, yeah on install rather than using the open source one
<BluesKaj> _antant_, usually the recommended driver in 'hardware' will work, rather than the one off the website
<_antant_> I'll give the open source one a shot. Hopefully it'll help. Really wanted my linux htpc
<skullboy> how do i setup plop
<_antant_> eat food, wait, go to bathroom, pull trousers down, sit on toilet
<_antant_> high fibre food recommended or you might accidentally set up whoossshhhhh
<TrevorBradley> No love then.. curse nvidia and flash, the antimatter of ubuntu!
<Pici> _antant_: Lets try to stay on topic here.
<skullboy> how do i setup plop boot manger
<_antant_> lol. Just trying to help.#
<ferbiss> quit
<skullboy> thx
<Pici> skullboy: Presumably follow the instructions from wherever you got it, as I don't see it in the repos.
<Karrot> Hi. I'm trying to go from make 3.80 to 3.81
<Karrot> i downloaded make 3.81 and ran
<Karrot> ./configure
<Karrot> make
<Karrot> make install
<Karrot> and i'm still at 3.80 anything else i should do?
<nit-wit> what are you talking about
<Karrot> gnu make
<nit-wit> of what
<Karrot> um of what...?
<tdn> Where can I find a new kernel to install in Ubuntu? I would like to try 2.6.38 because of a performance bug I experience in 2.6.35 with dm-crypt/LUKS. Is there a PPA or something like that for new kernel packages?
<natrixnatrix89> what's the difference between symlinks and other links?
<nit-wit> what is the program personally 3.80 3.81 are just numbers,
<Karrot> i have gnu make ver 3.80, wish to go to version 3.81
<llutz> !info make
<ubottu> make (source: make-dfsg): An utility for Directing compilation.. In component main, is standard. Version 3.81-8 (maverick), package size 152 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<_antant_> ok, I now have video but I've got a purple line down the left of my screen
<tdn> natrixnatrix89, symlinks are not "real links" and can thus be seen with various tools like 'ls'.
<nit-wit> ah thanks
<natrixnatrix89> and what do "real links" do?
<Karrot> i'm rebooting my box, trying to see if that makes a difference
<tdn> natrixnatrix89, hardlinks are *real* links. That is, inodes pointing to the same actual file.
<katsrc> will firefox 4 be incorporated in the next ubuntu relase?
<llutz> natrixnatrix89: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_link
<natrixnatrix89> thank's
<tdn> natrixnatrix89, Google found quick explanation of the difference here: http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Hardlinks_and_Symlinks.html
<Prinler^Lin> Hey everyone, Im running Zoneminder and am working hard to configure the motion detection. I gave it a seperate partition sole use is to store my video files? Can anyone help me save the files to that partition and not the system partition?
<tdn> Prinler^Lin, where did you configure ZM to store the files?
<Prinler^Lin> default
<Prinler^Lin> I didnt  :)
<tdn> Prinler^Lin, actually, I think there is a #zoneminder or something like that.
<Prinler^Lin> ok lemme look :)
<tdn> Prinler^Lin, ok, you *will* have to look at the configuration.
<natrixnatrix89> hmm. so If you have hardlink to a file, you can read the file even if you don't have permissions to that file?
<Prinler^Lin> tdn ty
<tdn> natrixnatrix89, I don't think you can make a hardlink to a file that you do not have permissions to.
<natrixnatrix89> tdn: yeah. but you have permission, make a link and change permission, and you can still access it..
<natrixnatrix89> that's what I meant..
<Karrot> ok, rebooting my box works. I see the version of make that i need
<tdn> natrixnatrix89, if you change the permissions on one of them, it will also change on the other.
<Karrot> funny, thought that was a  windows thing
<tdn> natrixnatrix89, it is *the same file*
<natrixnatrix89> oh.
<natrixnatrix89> ok
<orangutan> hi guys, is there a ppa for maverick with kernel 2.6.38?
<natrixnatrix89> now I get it
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<aimtrainer> Hi! I'm using a skystar 2 dvb-2 card under 10.10 and it does not work after waking up from suspend to ram. Can anybody please tell how to fix this?
<KramB> I have 2 questions.  1). For some reason Compiz will not display the effects I ask it to.  2). Does Task Manager usually take 15% of my CPU to use?
<jiltdil> system -->preference-->appereance--> visual effects doesnot changes why ? m using 64bit ubuntu and also i have nvidia installed
<orangutan> no one knows about new kernel ppa?
<will> Can someone explain to me on how to install Firefox 4 inside Ubuntu? Possibly link me to a guide that can help me.
<KramB> Just use Ubuntu Software Center.
<Pici> orangutan: You may try the mainline kernel PPA, but that goes with all the normal caveats of using a PPA.
<sparky44> just got a kodak easyshareM580 with plugand play download software whats the best way to get around the windoes issue
<lusmus> does wine work as if i had windows installed on the computer?
<orangutan> Pici: kind of caveats?
<KramB> Lusmus: Wine works with only some programs, not all.
<Polah> Lusmus: not exactly
<Pici> orangutan: PPAs are unsupported third party packages that should be used at your own risk.
<Polah> It's a compatibility layer, not a virtual or emulated Windows
<jiltdil> why desktop visual effect under system->preference->appereance-->visual effect  doesnot changes,it says Desktop effect could not be enabled
<orangutan> Pici: ah, that kind of caveats :D
<tdn> How do I install 2.6.38 kernel in Ubuntu 10.10? Is there a PPA?
<lusmus> so the best way is to dual boot install one for ubuntu and windows? just to get windows stuff started?
<Pici> tdn: See the reponses I just gave to orangutan
<ThinkT510> tdn: 2.6.38 is in the next release
<nascentmind> Hi. Is it possible to have a cross compiling environment using  debian environment in ubuntu via debootstrap?
<jiltdil> any solution ??????
<Polah> Lusmus: What do you mean?
<Polah> You can't boot them both at the same time to use Windows things, if that's what you just said
<Starminn> Polah lusmus: But there is always VMs.
<will> lusmus: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<sparky44> can i use windows 7 in MVware player?
<Polah> Starminn: Yeah, I mentioned them earlier
<lusmus> use windows program on ubuntu
<tdn> Pici, ok. What kind of caveats?
<will> lusmus: Some program work, and many do not.It all depends on how you configure Winne and your available hardware.
<Polah> Lusmus: You can either get WINE which may not work perfectly, or you run Windows virtually in Ubuntu
<Pici> tdn:  PPAs are unsupported third party packages that should be used at your own risk.
<ThinkT510> lusmus: what one, perhaps there is a native alternative
<tdn> ThinkT510, I know. I want to test if it fixes the bugs I experience.
<tdn> Pici, ok. Have you tried it?
<rojikku> Hm..is there a way I can copy my windows 7 partition into a virtual box without damaging the actual partition in any way? >> Or must I go with windows XP for my virtual box? :/ (Wine doesn't work with everything.)
<Auriga> Howdy, Is there a way to open a program, switch desktops, & not have the program follow to that desktop?
<Pici> tdn: No. But I'm running Natty on my laptop, so I guess I'm putting up with some issues there ;)
<lusmus> or i can use wubi
<rojikku> auriga: Right click the bar at the bottom for that program, should be a option for it
<connor_> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and i need to install java. when i try and install it ut says that the apptitude command was not found. does anyone know of another way i can install java that is not very complicated?
<tdn> Pici, I did add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa && apt-get update. But still, the 2.6.38 kernel image package does not seem to be available.
<r0ute-ho> connor_: aptitude only has one t
<rojikku> connor_: use apt-get instead of apptitude
<Auriga> rojikku, What is the option? Sit boy?
<will> lusmus: I can honestly say Wine has not worked correctly since the update from version 1.0.1. And above that Wine has had poor gaming capabilities since the Graphics API change from Ubuntu 9.04 and above.
<tdn> Pici, ok. How does Natty work at the moment?
<Starminn> rojikku Auriga: I think he's talking about how you start it, switch while it's opening, then it finishes launching in a different desktop?
<Pici> tdn: There are issues starting gdm at the moment, and possibly other kernel issues.  I haven't rebooted in a few days myself ;)_
<connor_> rojikku, thanks ill give it a shot.
<rojikku> auriga: It say....Only on this workspace or always on availible workspace
<tdn> Pici, ok.
<Auriga> Starminn, Yeah you got  it.
<sparky44> windows 7 compatability with VM player?
<Polah> Will: I'm not sure on how well it works, but there's PlayOnLinux for games
<Auriga> rojikku, But that will mean it has to be set every time right?
<rojikku> auriga: It is default for me at don't follow, I really don't know. Might depend on your windows manager, not sure...
<Starminn> Auriga: Ah, okay. What rojikku was saying was simply when it stays with you after you open it. You can tell it to always follow you. In regards to what you're talking about, though, I don't know but I certainly wish I did. I always just wait until it launches.
<sparky44> will; link and instructions for playon here  resolvtek.com/justin
<connor_> rojikku, it says the package is referd to by another package.
<tdn> Pici, would you say that the new kernel package should be available after running add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa?
<Starminn> rojikku: Your computer might be too fast for this to happen, but launch a heavy program that takes a little to launch, and quickly switch workspaces
<Auriga> Starminn, I'm playing with Vm's though, meaning there are a lot of reboots, so I am restarting a lot...
<rojikku> connor_: I honestly don't know...xD I just use sudo apt-get install (Program name) and etc...
<tdn> Pici, these are the results from apt-cache search linux-image: http://paste.adora.dk/P1990.txt
<rojikku> starminn: xD Yeah, I have 4 gig of ram and then another 4 gig of swap that doesn't even get used so...xP
<Polah> When using dist-upgrade, could I upgrade to 64-bit or would it stay as 32-bit?
<Starminn> rojikku: I've got 4 1/2GB of RAM but an older, hyper-threading processor. So try launching some game or maybe Open/Libre Office or something. I'm not sure why it does it, but it's always happened for me.
<jiltdil> when i clicking to install update in update manager the update manger window  just flashes  no installation occurs?
<AgentTeddie> I have a webcam, but it does not work when I plug it in. It does not work with Empathy or Cheese? Where can I find drivers for it?
<will> Polah:PlayonLinux still uses Wine.In Ubuntu 10.04 and above uses a higher version of Wine which has very poor gaming capabilities on older hardware.
<Pici> tdn: One moment
<Auriga> rojikku, I have no options saying for the window to stay where it is started... Any other ideas?
<Polah> Will: Oh, I thought it was something different. My mistake
<rojikku> starminn: Lol, I have a fairly new computer so..Btw, know of any way to copy windows 7 into virtual box without damaging it? Really prefer 7 over XP
<sparky44> i am unable to change what window i see any hints how to fix?
<rojikku> auriga: At the bottom of the screen you right clicked the bar you minimize/select windows with?
<jiltdil> when i clicking to install update in update manager the update manger window  just flashes  no installation occurs?help
<AgentTeddie> I have a webcam, but it does not work when I plug it in. It does not work with Empathy or Cheese? Where can I find drivers for it?
<Polah> Sparky44: How so? The panel window list is gone?
<Auriga> rojikku, You said to right click the app no?
<syrinx_> jiltdil: any errors?
<Polah> AgentTeddie: Google your webcam model alongside "linux drivers"
<will> Polah: Lol, it's ok. I know what his main problem would be. Which is and updated version of Wine. And the updated API setup which the new graphics drivers run in.
<rojikku> auriga: On the bar representing your ap on the panel at the bottom of the screen
<sparky44> panal windo list is there i try to click a windo and it will not go there
<Starminn> rojikku: I have heard various rumors of being able to do it, and spoken with a few people who say they've done it in the past but took a *lot* of thinking and fiddling. I, myself, don't know the method and couldn't find it after quite some time of looking, though.
<AgentTeddie> I have and I do not get anything, it is a SiGma Micro Usb Webcam
<rojikku> auriga: The windows list
<AgentTeddie> I cannot find crap
<will> Polah: Other than that, common software will usually run in Wine.
<jiltdil> syrinx: no errors and also s/w manager s/w also is not installing when i click to install it just flashes
<Starminn> rojikku: Have you tried asking in #virtualbox and/or ##windows (preferably the former)
<rojikku> starminn: Ah...Well I did it once, just that it wouldn't actually load...and no I havn't tried..
<orangutan> Pici: same results here with that ppa
<Auriga> rojikku, Yes, I right clicked that. ALl I got was move to, or always on visible workspace, & always on top.
<syrinx_> jiltdil: the ubuntu updater or...are you updating with synaptic?
<rojikku> auriga: Unclick the always visible, there should be only on this workspace below it, select that
<jiltdil> syrinx: ubuntu update now i give sudo update-manager in alt+f2 it starts
<jiltdil> syrinx: but how these settings are changed
<Auriga> rojikku, Yeah I have that already, but it still opens & follows.
<sparky44> polah: window list exists just when i click it wont go to it
<syrinx_> jiltdil: what do you mean? probably just needed to run it as root
<SudoKing> possible to use gnome without unity in natty release?
<jiltdil> syrinx: as before today it works fine without ,means just clicking to install option it start to install
<Polah> Sparky44: Try deleting it and readding it to the panel
<rojikku> auriga: If it updates while you are on another workspace then it switches automatically, found that with virtual box..I dunno, maybe look in windows manager settings
<sparky44> polah how do i re add it after deleating it
<tdn> After recently installing the new linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic update, X stopped working. I use the nvidia driver. So that might be related. How do I fix this?
<Polah> sparky44, right click > add to panel
<syrinx_> jiltdil: I've had issues before with the ubuntu updater; sometimes when I try to update certain packages it locks up, specifically PlayOnLinux
<sparky44> polah; thanks trying now
<will> Does anyone know if there is ANY way possible to get updates or link to some sort of an update server for Ubuntu 8.10?
<ThinkT510> !8.10 | will
<ubottu> will: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<syrinx_> will: ayyy, why not upgrade to 10.10
<Auriga> rojikku, Nothing in the windows settings.
<will> I am running 10.04.
<will> I have nothing but issues running my VGA chipset in UXA mode.
<tdn> Auriga, maybe he is going for LTS?
<will> If i could possibly switch back to EXA or XAA then i would.
<jiltdil> syrinx: my account is admiinstartor type then why it is installing s/w only when use sudo in alt+f2
<tdn> syrinx_, maybe he is going for LTS?
<rojikku> auriga: Windows manager, not windows..right?
<tdn> Auriga, that was for syrinx_, sorry.
<jiltdil> syrinx:this problem arises from today
<syrinx_> tdn: I guess but....
<syrinx_> jiltdil: change any settings?
<Starminn> SudoKing: Yes, there is. It ships with the option for "Classic GNOME" or you could just install GNOME Shell and set it as default or whatever you wish.
<jiltdil> syrinx:no
<syrinx_> hmmm
<Auriga> rojikku, Correct.
<Starminn> SudoKing: But Natty discussion should take place in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> orangutan, tdn: I'm not seeing a PPA, but there is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<syrinx_> i don't know what could be the problem; did it update ok just now?
<sparky44> polah; did not work
<Polah> sparky44: You could try resetting your GNOME panels
<rojikku> auriga: Uhm, besides that I am unsure..
<jiltdil> syrinx: i am surprised why this is happening
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a package for autofill webforms?
<orangutan> Pici: mainline ppa is for lucid, if i use that and install anyway the kernel may i have troubles?
<Auriga> rojikku, Lol okay... Thanks anyways... I'll try & work it out.
<sparky44> polah; not used to ubuntu how do i do that
<rojikku> auriga: Good luck! ^^
<Starminn> !resetpanel | sparky44
<ubottu> sparky44: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Auriga> rojikku, I'm sure it will be needed.
<Pici> orangutan: Yes.
<xnite> I'm having a problem with locale problems on Ubuntu Server 10.04, I'v tried "dpkg-reconfigure locales" but this is all i get, i'v also installed everything in locales-* lulz... prolly wasn't the best idea. http://pastie.org/pastes/1679695/text
<Polah> Ah, thank you Starminn, I was looking up the commands myself
<xnite> that past is my output...
<will> Will Ubuntu install on it's own partition with EXT3 without interrupting the MBR for Windows 7 or causing 7 to have a fit?
<orangutan> Pici: ok, i wait
<Starminn> Polah: : ) I figured. IT's a tough one to remember because there's so many synonyms. I always had to look it up myself so I figured I'd try to save some time.
<Taurus__> Hello
<bubblegummybear> hi
<ThinkT510> will: you can choose not to install grub to the mbr in the installer, but you need to configure your current bootloader to boot ubuntu
<Taurus__> I'm having some issues with running 3d games, does anyone want to try to help me?
 * xnite will brb and can't read scrollup because he does not understand the client all that well... if you have an answer for http://pastie.org/pastes/1679695/text that problem plz pm it to me and i'll try to find the pm
<Starminn> Is there a channel for Banshee the media player?
<Polah> Starminn: I knew the gconftool --recursive-unset but not the rest of it ):
<Taurus__> I just installed a game on nexuiz through the software center, and now none of my games will open
<Taurus__> Any ideas?
<bastidrazor> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jiltdil> no help?
<namnatulco> hey folks
<sparky44> recursive-unset command not found
<Starminn> Polah: To be honest, I've never noticed any difference from gconftol --recurse-unset and just plain "killall gnome-panel". Killall has always worked fine for me and others. I think Ubottu just likes going overkill.
<namnatulco> anyone using wine on 10.10? I'm trying to get my sound working properly, but it doesn't seem to work for wine.
<madprops> can this "chromium-browse[2509]: segfault at 28 ip 00007fc63f4ece5e" be a cause for a system crash?
<Pici> Starminn: killing gnome-panel won't reset the any changes that you made to the panels since your user was created.
<sparky44> polah; recursive-unset command not found
<Diverdude> is there any way to undo a rm * ?
<Polah> No, sparky: Starminn linked you
<bastidrazor> sparky44: did you read what ubottu stated? Polah
<Polah> !resetpanels | sparky44
<ubottu> sparky44: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Starminn> Pici: What do you mean? When I run "killall gnome-panel" it resets to how I got it when I first installed Ubuntu.
<arand> !undelete | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tdn> Pici, did you find out something?
<tdn> Pici, you said "one moment".
<fesck> bash???
<bob__> is this a group meeting or an open one?
<Pici> Starminn: It shouldn't.  'killall gnome-panel' just stops any gnome-panel processes.  It doesn't make any configuration changes.
<syrinx_> fesck: BASH!
<Diverdude> okay....i there anywhere i can set rm to always ask "are you sure" ?
<Starminn> Pici: Ah. My memory could just be going. ;)
<Pici> tdn: I responded after that:  I'm not seeing a PPA, but there is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<rousing> hello
<Diverdude> i=is
<syrinx_> bob__: it's a party in here, whats up
<tdn> Pici, ok. Thanks.
<tdn> Pici, didnt see your msg.
<Starminn> Diverdude "rm -i" should do it
 * Tekku Good Night yall
<bob__> can you play Magic online from ubuntu?
<Diverdude> Starminn, well i want it to be a defualt
<Pici> Diverdude: alias rm to rm -i or -I (look at the manpage for the difference)
<Starminn> Oh, oh, I see what you mean.
<rousing> i'm using Bouml (OpenSource Uml modeler) on my ubuntu 10.10 (gnome) the look is really simply ugly (motuf and windows!). Id like to know if some know where can i find some onld Qt3 styles please
<Pici> Diverdude: Do you need help setting up an alias to do that?
<fesck> кто знает как закладки chromiuma синхронизировать с сервером???
<Diverdude> Pici, yes if you have time
<Pici> !ru | fesck
<ubottu> fesck: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<syrinx_> bob__: you could use WINE
<Guest83824> what is this
<tdn> Pici, I am not sure I understand how to use this. Should I be able to use one of these for 10.10 maverick: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/ ?
<llutz>  rm -i as alias to tm is dangerous if you get used to it and work on sytems without this alias.
<sparky44> polah; am i doing this right
<sparky44> sparky44@FireHouse:~$ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<sparky44> sparky44@FireHouse:~$ killall gnome-panel
<sparky44> sparky44@FireHouse:~$ && killall gnome-panel
<sparky44> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'
<sparky44> sparky44@FireHouse:~$
<syrinx_> pastebin, next time sparky44
<sparky44> how do i do that
<arand> sparky44: command is all on one line
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: && is used to have multiple commands on the same line
<Pici> tdn: I'm not really sure myself either.
<bboi> hello everyone
<syrinx_> bboi: yo
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: it means 'only run the next command if the previous worked okay'
<sparky44> actionparsnip; so leave the && out
<lotuspsychje> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Pici> Diverdude: Modify your ~/.bash_profile  Add a line at the bottom that say: alias rm=rm -i
<tdn> Pici, :(
<Pici> Diverdude: But keep in mind that when you use rm on other systems that setting may not be present.  Also -I might be better.
<mrcreativity> im having trouble running a .py file in ubuntu
<Pici> tdn: Ask some more, perhaps someone else here has an idea.
<mrcreativity> can someone please help me
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: in your case with those commands you only need to run it once. Calling that command twice isn't needed
<Pici> mrcreativity: What sort of trouble?
<tdn> Pici, I will ask again later then.
<mrcreativity> i try to run it with python...but nothing happens
<mrcreativity> i tried it from terminal
<pylix> mrcreativity:did you make it executable?
<Pici> mrcreativity: What do you expect to happen?
<Diverdude> PicCard, why is -I better?
<isildur> ciao
<mrcreativity>  its an executable
<mrcreativity> it runs a script
<pylix> so it ran
<Pici> Diverdude: From the manpage: "prompt once before removing more than three files, or when removing  recursively."
<pylix> just a python issue
<isildur> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: the opposite of && is ; which will run the next command regardless
<syrinx_> isildur: ?
<syrinx_> mrcreativity: is phython installed?
<Diverdude> Pici, I dont have this file?
<mrcreativity> yes is
<sparky44> action parsnip; so im confused what all i sould be putting in one line befor i hit enter
<Pici> Diverdude: What shell do you use?
<Diverdude> Pici, the normal ubuntu shell
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: what are you wanting to achieve?
<Pici> Diverdude: Use ~/.bashrc then.
<llutz> Diverdude: use ~/.bashrc
<jqke> hi guys, i'm having some trouble. I got a toshiba laptop with a broadcom wifi. On windows i have a toshiba software that turn down my wifi card. When a reboot the laptop on ubuntu without reactivating the wifi card, ubuntu won't find any wireless network despite that eth1 appears on ifconfig
<jqke> any idea ?
<llutz> Diverdude: and "have fun" when deleting directories with >100 files :)
<Pici> Diverdude: I use zsh myself, I always forget what the bash dotfiles are.
<syrinx_> hivemind Pici llutz
<Diverdude> llutz, why? hopefully this will only prompt me once
<Zyxzezix> Does anyone know is there are any Linux alternatives to things like http://getcloudapp.com/?
<syrinx_> jqke: is Ubuntu installed, or are you running livecd/usb?
<llutz> Diverdude: rm -i asks for every single file
<Starminn> mrcreativity: Ask in #python?
<jqke> syrinx_: installed
<Pici> Diverdude, llutz: -i will prompt you for every file, -I will prompt once.
<syrinx_> hmmm
<inside-out-bunny> jqke: broadcom drivers on linux are extremely unreliable b/c broadcom refuses to release docs.
<Diverdude> llutz, that sux, is there any way to make it only prompt once?
<llutz> Diverdude: -l
<Starminn> Zyxzezix: Ubuntu One?
<Pici> mrcreativity: Did you write this python script?
<ActionParsnip> Jqke: disable the devices ability (in windows) to wake the system up as well as disable power management
<jqke> inside-out-bunny: yeah i figured that i had to download and install the driver manually :/
<sparky44> actionparsnip; sent you a messege
<llutz> Diverdude: problem is: if you issue an "rm <something>" you're sure you want to delete it. so it will be a reflex to answer "y", that won't keep you from mistakes. imho that alias is pointless (and dangerous if you get used to it)
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: i don't read unexpected PMs. I simply close the tab
<jqke> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by "desable the devices ability" ? english isn't my native language
<ActionParsnip> Jqke:in device manager you can do both
<sparky44> actionparsnip;i was trying to be able to open other screens and it was not letting me and after righting those comands i am not getting a bar at all
<mrguser> hi
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sparky44> actionparsnip; also dont have main top bar
<mrguser> u can hack ubuntu irc through nokia e63
<sparky44> actionparsnip i did that
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: that command will give vanilla panel settings
<sparky44> actionparsnip; what does that mean
<mrguser> can i know free site to download helloOx2....?
<ActionParsnip> mrguser: with tools you can technically do anything
<mrguser> how..????
<sparky44> actionparsnip; what is vinilla and how do i get things back to normal with working panals?
<ActionParsnip> mrguser: find tool..use tool
<Pici> mrguser: What is helloOx2?
<mrguser> Helooooo.......how can i hack my nokia e63 .....???? I m new to this hacking world......
<mrguser> Helooooo.......how can i hack my nokia e63 .....???? I m new to this hacking world......
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: vanilla is sometimes used to mean default in computer terms
<Pici> mrguser: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<ActionParsnip> mrguser: this is ubuntu support only
<isildur> how do i connect my hdtv pen to softwere?
<sparky44> actionparsnip; ok but now how do i get stuff back
<mrguser> Hey i need help.....
<mrguser> Is ther any one to teach me....????
<[TK]D-Fender> mrguser: Not here
<ActionParsnip> Sparky: not sure. If you run: gnome-panel   in a terminal, does it work?
<mrguser> ok then how to get another channal then ubuntu...????
<[TK]D-Fender> mrguser: /join #someotherchannel
<llutz> mrguser: /join ##hacking
<ActionParsnip> mrguser: ##networking maybe
<isildur> help me anybody?
<syrinx_> isildur: what's the problem?
<sparky44> actionparsnip; keyshortcut to open terminal please
<isildur> i wold connect my hdtv pen to ubuntu
<Zyxzezix> Does anyone know if it's possible to emulate TinyGrab's upload functionality using Shutter?
<isildur> i don't know  what program i can use
<[TK]D-Fender> isildur: What is a "hdtv pen"?
<isildur> dtt pen
<Will09600> hey, has anyone used remastersys before ?
<isildur> digital terrestrian televition
<isildur> television
<isildur> d-fender can you help me?
<[TK]D-Fender> isildur: No, sorry
<bubblegummybear> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bhauff> So I have a fresh 10.04.2 server install.  First thing I notice is that there are 4 updates.  Is there a difference between installing updates and doing full upgrades to the next version (like 10.10 or higher).  The commands I have seen the most are apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.  Will apt-get upgrade move me up to the the next release, or just updates packages from my current 10.04.2...
<bhauff> ...release?
<jrib> bhauff: apt-get upgrade will not move you up to the next release
<ohzie> bhauff: should just upgrade your packages that are 'marked for upgrade'
<bhauff> Is there a command/process for moving up releases?
<ohzie> bhauff: dist-upgrade upgrades your release version I believe
<Pici> bhauff: dist-upgrade/full-upgrade will not upgrade you to a new release.
<jrib> !upgrade | bhauff
<ubottu> bhauff: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | ohzie bhauff
<ubottu> ohzie bhauff: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<ohzie> bhauff: what Pici said.
<ohzie> :3
<maxx0r> i am running ubuntu 10.10 in a virtualbox vm. i configured a network bridge for that guest but after running an update within the ubuntu guest, the network connection was killed. ifconfig eth0 showed an ipv6 address only so i used "ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.123" to assign a static ip to that interface. no success, the network conn is dead. what can i do?
<bhauff> I don't want to upgrade releases, just install the new updates for my release
<coz_> hey all
<nsd_> Anyone know what I need to do to make my KDE applications appear themed in Gnome as they would if I was running KDE?
<jrib> !apt > bhauff
<ubottu> bhauff, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> !theme | nsd_
<ubottu> nsd_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nsd_> ThinkT510: No, that's not the problem, I need to know what daemon needs to run for KDE apps to be skinned as they should be, instead of defaulting to some Win9x-looking thing
<viewer_> is there a trick to having hyphen arguments in an -exec command in a find command? when i do find ... -exec move -v {} destination \;  i get an error like find: missing argument to '-exec'
<Zyxzezix> Is there anything like tinygrab for Linux?
<Pici> viewer_: do you have a space between distination and \; ?
<help_me> im have uinstalled 10.10 on a computer and when i rebooted i get the error    ERROR:OUT OF DISK.   GRUB RESCUE>     can anyone help with this?
<viewer_> pici yes
<Gayspy> Is the 11.04 daily build at all usable or should i wait?
<Jordan_U> help_me: How did you "uninstall" Ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> Gayspy: best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<help_me> ummm i meant to say that i installed
<ActionParsnip> Gayspy: ask in #ubuntu+1
<help_me> it was a mis type
<jabba> hello
<philipp__> hi
<philipp__> Can I start my Linux from a windows over Lan ?
<ActionParsnip> Hi jabba
<jabba> where can i change the logo next to the welcome message in gdm greeter for remote XDMCP sessions?
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: you can use wake-on-lan
<jabba> Logo= in custom.conf doesn't work
<help_me> i have uinstalled 10.10 on a computer and when i rebooted i get the error    ERROR:OUT OF DISK.   GRUB RESCUE>     can anyone help with this?
<philipp__> ActionParsnip I know that I have to activate wake on lan some how in bios, but how exactly can I configure it and which commands do I have to send to my lan to call the wol
<sparky44> VMware player?
<jabba> Even RemoteWelcome= doesn't set my Welcome Text for me... is there something strange with my gdm?
<philipp__> ActionParsnip Actually I want to start my Linux and then have remote access from my windows to it
<help_me> i have installed(from a CD) 10.10 on a computer and when i rebooted i get the error    ERROR:OUT OF DISK.   GRUB RESCUE>     can anyone help with this?
<philipp__> ActionParnsip Also I want to pull files over to my windows
<philipp__> ActionParsnip Will I need samba aswell or is remote access sufficient?
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: there are apps to send the magic packet. Not sure what its called but software centre should help
<ThinkT510> !vmware | sparky44
<ubottu> sparky44: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<philipp__> ActionParsnip what abou the wol . You only know that it could help but you dont know how?!?!?!?
<philipp__> ActionParsnip do you mean by magic package the signal to the wol ?!
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: wake-on-lan and samba are separate technologies
<Jordan_U> help_me: That error is usually means you have a buggy BIOS that can't handle large drives properly.
<jsemar> I need to set up an smtp server to act as a relay for my ec2 instances, can one of you guys point me to a decent tutorial for that?
<philipp__> ACtionParsnip OFC they are
<philipp__> ACtionParsnip but my question is if REMOTE controll is sufficient to pull files over to my comp
<philipp__> ACtionsParsnip SO I would ___NOT___ need Samba
<Jordan_U> help_me: You can work around the problem by creating a small separate /boot partition near the beginning of the drive.
<ThinkT510> jsemar: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<philipp__> ?! yes ?!
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: the message to make a system wake up is literally called a magic packet
<philipp__> OK
<Trashi> hi, i try to run wine ... when i try to install an application or start a .exe file with the wine loader there is an error: "An error occured" ... unfortunately there is no specific message ... what is the name of the log file, where i have to look for a more specific message?
<jabba> no gdm-experts here?
<philipp__> ActionParsnip ??
<help_me> Jordan_U   /boot with the OS on it?
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: sure then, samba will give you remote file access :-D
<philipp__> ActionParsnip What about the Remote controll
<philipp__> ActionParsnip I mean full REMOTE
<philipp__> ActionParsnip E.G. controll over mouse
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: you can use vino which is in a default install and connect with vinagre (also default installed)
<ohzie> jabba: Not many here are experts, but some of us can dig. What's your problem?
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: depending on your needs there are often sleeker solutionz
<philipp__> ActionParsnip Can I send files to my Windows when using vino ?
<philipp__> Or do I have only control over the linux mouse ?
<Chr|s> Anyway I can change the username I just made or the name of the computer? right now the name on terminal is cjmccormick@cjmccormick.
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: you may need to share a folder on your win system.
<llutz> !hostname | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<philipp__> ActionParsnip AH okay so I will use both
<philipp__> THX parsnip
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: you will have keyboard control too via vnc
<philipp__> ActionParsnip so On my Windows I use VNC and on my Linux I use vino ?
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: ssh gives a fileserver as well as being able to run X based apps
<Jordan_U> help_me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<Chr|s> llutz, ok, I did it, but it hasn't changed
<llutz> Chr|s: reboot
<philipp__> ActionParsnip So first I turn on my BIOS then I install vino and then SAMBA Okay ?
<Chr|s> llutz, thanks
<ThinkT510> philipp__: teamviewer is available on windows and linux and allows remote control depending on how you set it up
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: yes, you will need to enable the remote desktop
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: you only need to install samba extra
<philipp__> ah okay VINO is already installed ?
<philipp__> ACtionParsnip would you recommend me to use Teamviewer as ThinkT518 suggests or should I use VINO ?
<lasha> hello guys
<lasha> I just with hardship booted ubuntu without grub
<ThinkT510> philipp__: i only suggest it because it would be the same thing both ways (may be easier to get on with)
<b3lorix> I have gateway m1625 laptop, for some reason once i start using the webcam, the wireless gets disabled. I am running ubuntu10.10 does anyone have a solution for this?
<lasha> does anyone know which packages to install from package installer for grub 2 ?
<bl4ckcomb> philipp__, use both and discard the one you'll get tired of first
<philipp__> Okay
<kinglord> I'm looking to try out some alternative battery monitors.  They must have a tray icon.  I'm using LXDE.  Any suggestions?
<philipp__> ThinkT518 yea might be, due of the same client
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: yes vino is in a default ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> kinglord: lxde has a power meter you can add to the panel
<philipp__> So how do I turn on WOL in the OS. BIOS is np but in OS : /usr/local/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol g ???
<philipp__> I use Lubuntu, but I think it is the same command as in Ubuntu
<khamael> when I try to connect my ipod touch, it gives me a Dbus error. what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> philipp__: that bit i don't know but i do know its doable
<philipp__> Okay
<b3lorix> Gateway M1625 laptop, Ubuntu 10.10 when i use my webcam, it disables my wireless, does anyone have a solution for this problem
<ActionParsnip> b3lorix: are there any bugs logged?
<b3lorix> ActionParsnip: what log would i look under for an issue like this
<Jemt> Greetz. How do I clean up package information from "apt-get update", when I'm done installing packages?
<lesshaste> I get this weird font/screen corruption using the radeon driver.. has anyone else seen anything like it? http://img857.imageshack.us/f/screenshot1p.png/
<BluesKaj> b3lorix, do you have skype installed? if so disable the auto-on in the skype webvideo options
<ActionParsnip> b3lorix: i'd shoot for acpi. Possible the webcam sucking power needed by the wifi
<edgy> Hi, in ubuntu /etc/init.d/apache status shows only is running but in my rhel it shows lots of details like uptime and requests per second, how can I enable this in ubuntu?
<lasha> hey guys, anyone knows how to install grub 2 so it works ? I dont want to see some fatal errors on the next restart :) thank you
<mrbrdo> i'm trying to install ubuntu onto USB key with the universal USB installer... but after it starts extracting, after some time i hear the USB drive disconnect sound on Windows.. then after some time the 7zip will give error: The system cannot find the file specified. Please help
<saulus> The time in my computer always is unix(0) instead of NOW. Thus on rebooting my sys hangs because of "last mount was in the future". How can I ignore this error?
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | lasha
<ubottu> lasha: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ThinkT510> !time | saulus
<ubottu> saulus: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<saulus> ThinkT510: My desktop battery is empty and when I switch off the computer ...
<b3lorix> BluesKaj: yes i know that, but that still doesnt solve the issue of not being able to use my webcam with skype lol
<lasha> ubottu: I deleted grub2 wanting to reinstall it because I had boot problems, it was hanging on "_"(blinking) and saying timeout. So I deleted it and then installed the new one, didn't work. Spent 2 hours booting on back to system with the help of liveUSB, so I dont want to shut down computer until i solve grub2 problem :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saulus> ThinkT510: ntp does not help at the time fstab is read
<lathan_devers> ubottu: test
<ubottu> You're testing my patience!
<lasha> ThinkT510: I got Thinkpad500 :P
<lathan_devers> ubottu: lol!
<BluesKaj> b3lorix, have you tried the static version of skype , it's more HW friendly than the other versions
<lasha> so no one knows how to install Grub2 ? :D
<ThinkT510> saulus: sounds like you need to replace the battery in your bios
<lasha> i mean i know how to, but i dont know which one will work
<GuyCanada> err
<BluesKaj> lasha,which ubuntu are you using ?
<lasha> BluesKaj: 10.10 64 bit
<saulus> ThinkT510: please be helpful! There must be some mount option ...
<GuyCanada> can anyone help me out ive set up to stream media to my 360 through ushare and i see the files on my xbox but they wont play. it says the file type is unplayable but its the same file that will play when i plug it in with a flash drive
<gmachine_24> the emperor of japan
<BluesKaj> lasha, then grub2 is installed by default unless you chose another booloader during your install
<bastidrazor> GuyCanada: is it mp4's or mkv's?
<redGoat> GuyCanada: Paste the ushare.conf
<monner> #linuxac
<RockKeyman> Hi everybody
<lasha> BluesKaj: I know it was installed though, I had to uninstall it because I had hangs at the boot start and blinking"_", wasn't starting, I uninstalled, installed new one, and didnt work, so I uninstalled it right now totally so I need to figure out which one to install
<bastidrazor> GuyCanada: ushare for some reason will not work correctly with mp4 and mkv extensions. if you change the extension to m4v it should play fine. you will need to restart ushare after doing so also you xbox360
<ThinkT510> saulus: if your local time resets every time you boot after your laptop is switched off then the battery in your bios is flat and needs replacing
<AcePreshaw> I lost grub
<BluesKaj> lasha, open a terminal and run : sudo update-grub
<guest123456> anyone knows an emulator for sega master system games?
<lasha> BluesKaj: ok sek
<GuyCanada> bastidrazor: is there a way to quickly convert a lot of files to m4v or whatever? my picture files wont work either, im sharing my picture folder but that wont even show up
<bastidrazor> GuyCanada: you don't convert them. you're just renaming them.
<lasha> BluesKaj: command not found
<BluesKaj> lasha, I don't think grub is your problem, if the grub menu shows up
<th0r> guest123456: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=sega+emulator+for+linux&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<lasha> I think i need to install it first
<saulus> ThinkT510: The Bios battery in my Desktop PC was replaced (twice) and still my Bios forgets the time. So I am looking for a "forget about time" option for the fstab
<AcePreshaw> I lost gurb wen I deled an porsn off my hdd
<RockKeyman> I want users on my machine to restart CUPS system without the admin password. I tried by editing sudoers (with visudo). I added this line: %usersgroup machinename= NOPASSWD: /sbin/restart but it doesn't work. Hw can I solve?
<lasha> BluesKaj: grub menu doesn't show up, I had to boot for 2 hours with loading kernels and stuff one by one
<nicofs> I want to use two network (internet) connections simultaneously - has anyone any experience with that and can help me?
<BluesKaj> AcePreshaw, sudo apt-get install grub
<GuyCanada> bastidrazor: ok is there any way to quickly rename them then? i have hundreds of pictures i want to stream
<lasha> BluesKaj: should i use apt-get install grub or should I install specific one from package installer ?
<mpek1992> is someone here?
<bubblegummybear> yeah mpek1992
<monotux> there's always someone awake here :)
<bastidrazor> GuyCanada: there is .. an if statement but i don't know the proper syntax.. possibly #bash could tell you
<BluesKaj> lasha, it uses the same repository as the package installer , it will be the same grub, the terminal just cleaner iMO
<AgentTeddie> can someone help me find a driver for something? I am having one hell of a time with this problem
<ThinkT510> saulus: sorry, not sure how to do that
<lasha> BluesKaj: hmm ok i ll try installing it
<sgs1990> does ennyone know the command for the terminal to see the cpu temperature?
<histo> sgs1990: acpi -t
<sgs1990> thanks
<GuyCanada> bastidrazor: ok well all my pictures are in .jpg i dont understand why they wouldnt work
<AgentTeddie> i need to find a driver for a SiGma Micro USB Webcam, but I cannot find it anywhere... is there like a generic driver I can download
<mpek1992> can someone help me with a problem regarding mounting a network disk drive on xubuntu 10.10
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> I was banned
<silverlightning> from maya
<silverlightning> appearently I was in a channel without joining a room
<histo> !ask | mpek1992
<ubottu> mpek1992: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<silverlightning> however, I was in a room
<ThinkT510> AgentTeddie: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<lasha> bam, a problem: used sudo apt-get install grub and it installed grub 0.97-29ubuntu60 version
<skullboy> how do i setup plop boot manger
<bubblegummybear> go ikonia XD
<ikonia> skullboy: plop ?
<lasha> BluesKaj: it installed 0.97 version grub :\
<AgentTeddie> ThinkT518: So I click download then it takes me here http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/ what do i do know,
<AgentTeddie> ThinkT518: There is a bunch of links...
<Cropp> Can someone tell me how to dualmonitor with a intel 945GM graphics?
<skullboy> ikonia: yea its a boot manger for older mother boards
<ohzie> skullboy: you mean Grub?
<ohzie> skullboy: Lilo? :3
<ThinkT510> AgentTeddie: hang on, looking into it
<AgentTeddie> ThinkT518: Okay thank you!
<sk_> can you run the same license in dual boot of ubuntu/windows7 and VM-Windows7? How do you share the application in windows VM in ubuntu?
<ikonia> skullboy: is the package in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lasha ok sudo apt-get remove grub && sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<lasha> BluesKaj: thanks I will try that :)
<monner> #linuxac
<skullboy> ohzie: no http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<BluesKaj> lash then run,  sudo update-grub
<ikonia> skullboy: that's not really a problem to do with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lasha then run,  sudo update-grub
<bluenemo> do you guys know of a good calculator? need sth for advanced math..
<ThinkT510> AgentTeddie: try installing some of these packages: !find uvc
<skullboy> ikonia: i need to boot off my usb
<ThinkT510> !find uvc | AgentTeddie
<ubottu> AgentTeddie: Found: guvcview, luvcview, uvccapture, uvcdynctrl, uvcdynctrl-data
<sandraw> i would like to rebuild xserver-xorg-input-tslib on my machine how do i do this?
<lasha> BluesKaj: it poped this "The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or  │
<lasha>  │ the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it    │
<lasha>  │ is correct, and modify it if necessary. "
<Jemt> Mmm, where do apt-get store information about packages?
<AgentTeddie> ThinkT518 okay
<lasha> BluesKaj: should it even have menu.lst? i thought it was only for older versions :\
<ThinkT510> AgentTeddie: they are available from synaptic in the universe repo
<AgentTeddie> TinkT518 do I have to add the repo manually or will it already be there
<hiexpo> bluenemo, go in synaptic and do search type calculator
<arand> sandraw: apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-tslib && cd xserver* && debuild   kind of, ignoring build dependencies and possibly you want to use pbuilder...
<bluenemo> hiexpo, thx
<hiexpo> yup
<ThinkT510> AgentTeddie: check the settings in synaptic, it's easy enough to add it
<BluesKaj> lasha, yes . the grub-legacy seems to be installed alright , so try the remove command I posted with grub-legacy instead of just grub
<Somelauw> It would be cool to have a browser in which alt+arrows could be used to switch tabs.
<AgentTeddie> ThinkT518: Okay Ill try it!
<Prinler^Lin> Is it proper form to make a symlink of a symlink?
<lasha> BluesKaj: one second it could have installed the right one
<bubblegummybear> Somelauw: ctrl-tab
<Somelauw> bubblegummybear: Yes, and ctrl+shift tab (OUCH)
<bubblegummybear> XD
<lasha> BluesKaj: one question, it asks me where to install grub, on general hard drive? or the OS partition on the same hard drive ?
<Somelauw> Maybe some plugin will give me comfigurable shortcuts.
<bubblegummybear> yeah
<Somelauw> But I haven't seen a browser so far that I like.
<lesshaste> why are some packages held back with you do apt-get upgrade?
<secretary_linux> lesshaste: I think those are typically ones that require a reboot
<hiexpo> probally held back do to dependency errors
<lesshaste> secretary_linux: oh.. odd that that includes amarok?
<secretary_linux> lesshaste: hiexpo is probably right :)
<lesshaste> hiexpo: ah
<BluesKaj> install grub to the OS partition . lasha
<lasha> BluesKaj: ok thanks man, should i redo the process if i did otherwise ? :D it won't work right?
<sandraw> arand: E: Ignore unavailable target release 'maverick' of package 'xserver-xorg-input-tslib'
<sandraw> is what i get
<sandraw> i am running natty
<sandraw> nothing in /etc/apt/ mentiones maverick though so i dont understand why it says that
<secretary_linux> Prinler^Lin: I think that should be ok
<nicofs> Is anyone familiar with Bonding? I found a guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding) but it's not exactly helpful as I don't understand how to modify the example to my hardware layout...
<hiexpo> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<BluesKaj> lasha, well you can always use the package manager to remove or install as well, if you run into more probs
<lasha> BluesKaj: Yep I figured now :) the correct version turned out to be grub-pc so thank you very much!
<hiexpo> probally 11.11 will be called porcupine
<hiexpo> :)
<BluesKaj> lasha, thank me when you can boot in using grub  :)
<JTS000ID_> I have a need to RDP to Windows XP from Ubuntu 10.10..Which client can i use..my default Remote Viewer doesn't work
<lasha> BluesKaj: ok I will actually try now
<lasha> if i dont come back in 5 mins that means i am probably dead
<BluesKaj> hiexpo, 11.11 is gonna be some silly ocelot
<hiexpo> oh
<Polah> JST000ID_: rdesktop in terminal
<BluesKaj> lasha, did you sudo update-grub ?
<Polah> JTS000ID, rdesktop -u <username> -p <password> <address>
<lasha> BluesKaj I ll do it now I guess :P
<igor__> igor
<igor__> ima nekoj
<igor__> helooo
<Polah> !ot | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kills> hey the some songs sound bad on my laptop after i installed ubutuntu what to do?
<monotux> Kills: get better music! :)
<Kills> problem in ubuntu not in the music
<monotux> define "bad" btw
<Kills> the quality went down
<Polah> Kills: What was the quality of them originally and what are you using to play them?
<Kills> mp3
<monotux> how did it go down? is it like listening to a MP3 128 kbit compared to a FLAC release?
<lasha> BluesKaj, ye now i can thank you legally i guess :P
<BajK> how do I remove a certain part of a string in a bash script? so, I have for example a list of things and get the thing I want using grep, and now I have something like "phone numbeR: 123456", how do I get rid of the "phone number: "?
<monotux> BajK: I'd use cut, if the input is predictable
<BluesKaj> lasha, cool :)
<BajK> monotux: it is, thx
<monotux> cut -d" " -f3
<Polah> Kills: Bitrate would be nicer. Perhaps your previous audio drivers supported fidelity boosting or something else to raise definition, whereas pulseaudio doesn't
<Kills> nah not really on some songs you can hear different layers of sound
<monner> #linuxac
<lasha> BluesKaj, do you know how to get the startup manager ? its just the visual representation of grub i think
<lasha> BluesKaj, just curious :p in case you know
<monner> # linuxac
<matthewmain_> hi guys anychance of some help
<Kills> sometimes you can kinda hear the sound coming and going
<monotux> Kills: anyhow, it might be related to pulseaudio btw, see what you can find on teh interwebz :)
<guntbert> !info startup-manager | lasha
<ubottu> lasha: Package startup-manager does not exist in maverick
<guntbert> !info startupmanager | lasha
<ubottu> lasha: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<sk_> regarding a clean install to dual boot ubuntu/windows7 from a ubuntu only machine; While attempting to install windows on the current OS HDrive, windows installer doesn't allow me to format the drive. Should I delete the drive, then format?
<BluesKaj> no lasha startup manager is a app that alows you to have certain applications start at boot or login , but I don't use it so i can't say much about or haow to use it :)
<lasha> BluesKaj, ok thanks anyway man :)
<lasha> ubottu: didnt really get :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Raptors> Hey guys
<monner> linuxac#
<saulus> sk_ just use gparted to free some space and have at least 2 primary partitions available. Then reboot into the Win7 installation wizard.
<matthewmain_> sk i belive you need install win 7 first then ubuntu
<Raptors> How do I disable gdm on boot?
<Raptors> NVidia drivers are screwed
<Raptors> I'm on the ubuntu livecd
<lasha> guntbert: what do you mean ?
<guntbert> !nox | Raptors
<ubottu> Raptors: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<matthewmain_> guys any chance of some help
<saulus> sk_: afterwards you need to start from a ubuntu cd and reinstall grub in the MBR
<Raptors> would I put text where quiet is?
<guntbert> lasha: the package is called startupmanager (like stated in the info above)
<Raptors> guntbert:
<ukbeast> hi
<Polah> Raptors, Quiet? What do you mean?
<guntbert> Raptors: yes
<ukbeast> Got a prob audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! bitrate=320000 faac profile=2 ! ffmux_mp4
<lasha> guntbert: is it working if i just install it from software center ?
<Raptors> guntbert: should I replace quiet?
<Raptors> or put it beside it
<matthewmain_> [ 4172.010152] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 12
<matthewmain_> [ 4176.560037] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
<matthewmain_> [ 4176.716012] dvb-usb: found a 'MSI Mega Sky 580 DVB-T USB2.0' in cold state, will try to load a firmware
<matthewmain_> [ 4176.718484] dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-megasky-02.fw) Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. (-2)
<FloodBot3> matthewmain_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raptors> guntbert: should I replace quiet? or should I put it beside it?
<syn-ack> Raptors, Are you talking about a grub config?
<guntbert> Raptors: doesn't matter, but you can write          noquiet text     too
<Kills> Cant play rock hurst my ears
<saulus> Raptors: remove quiet and splash
<ukbeast> this pipeline will not give me CBR.
<Raptors> kk thanks
<guntbert> lasha: just try it :-)
<BluesKaj> lasha, that's an info bot with factoids about applications , check the pckage manager for info about startup manager
<lasha> ok guys thank you, I ll figure it out :)
<ukbeast> hi?
<matthewmain_> trying to install this msi usb dvb and having no joy please help
<matthewmain_> [ 4172.010152] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 12
<matthewmain_> [ 4176.560037] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
<matthewmain_> [ 4176.716012] dvb-usb: found a 'MSI Mega Sky 580 DVB-T USB2.0' in cold state, will try to load a firmware
<matthewmain_> [ 4176.718484] dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-megasky-02.fw) Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. (-2)
<FloodBot3> matthewmain_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ukbeast> someone with Gstreamer knowledge?
<lasha> for information if someone ever needs this: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<madprops> ukbeast: there's a gstreamer channel
<guntbert> matthewmain_: warning - that *can* get you removed from the network
<BluesKaj> Kills, maybe pulseaudio is causing problems , it's meant more for fancy pci soundcards than laptop onboards
<Kills> how do I disable it>?
<saulus> matthewmain_: the firmware is missing as told by the message
<ukbeast> j/ #gstreamer
<Samuel2> hello folks
<bubblegummybear> hey sammie
<matthewmain_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581311/
<BluesKaj> Kills, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<jayant_> hello everyone. I have 2 hdd on my system and I am unable to mount the partitions of the other one on ubuntu. I am having ubuntu 10.10. On the disk utility when i click on  my other hard disk drive it shows the partitions. When i select one and click on mount volume i get an error :
<jayant_> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<jayant_> mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on none
<jayant_> mount failed
<FloodBot3> jayant_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Samuel2> anyone know more about win7 and ubuntu in a dualboot system?
<damian> Will "kill -s STOP $(pidof Xorg)" prevent Xorg from using CPU, but allow programs using a GUI to continue running (eg deluge-gtk, video transcoders, gnome-terminal)
<gratnam11> hey guys i tried to retrieve my emails using a client program
<gratnam11> but i dont get it
<BluesKaj> Samuel2, know more what , about dual booting
<Kills> BluesKaj, same after that
<BluesKaj> ?
<gratnam11> but i check the maildir and its there what am i doing wrong
<matthewmain_> where would i find the firmware and how do i install it
<Kills> BluesKaj,  I cant play rock songs the quality ir horrific
<Kills> and on some other music too you can hear some layers of music
<saulus> matthewmain_: tried sudo apt-get install linux-firmware?
<BluesKaj> Kills, then check you audio levels in the terminal by typing alsamixer
<Samuel2> BluesKaj, i installed Win7 and have a partition ready for ubuntu maverick
<BluesKaj> Samuel2, an ext3 or 4 ?
<Samuel2> i noticed win7 creates a 100 mb partition for its boot stuff
 * pabloz1974 hello
<Samuel2> ext3 but i still can change it to 4 if thats better
<pabloz1974> how can I install WM player plugin for chrome ?
<help_me> Jordan_U  thank you for the help your advice worked
<Kills> BluesKaj,  nuthing appers to be wrong
<damian> Repeat: Will "kill -s STOP $(pidof Xorg)" allow programs with a GUI to continue running?
<wechat> pabloz1974: sometimes u can use moonlight & try gnome-mplayer -- maybe it can be integrated in chrome
<Samuel2> its more that i wonder where Grub gets installed, current i got the 100 mb partition, my win7 partition and my empty ext3 part.
<matthewmain_> can anyone help im very lost
<pabloz1974> wechat: tnx, i'll try
<BluesKaj> Samuel2, ext3 will work but ext4 is newer , did you create a / and  ?home partitions or just /  ?
<saulus> matthewmain_: tried sudo apt-get install linux-firmware?
<BluesKaj> err/hpme
<matthewmain_> yes no good
<BluesKaj> this kb is killing me arrrrgh
<Samuel2> only got the ext3 partition so far, I think Ubuntu deals with creating the extra partion when needed
<damian> Grub should be partly installed to MBR and another part in a partition
<wechat> damian: `kill Xorg` will bring u to the black screen and console -- it kills all GUI -- I think kill -s ... does the same
<vacho>  http://screencast.com/t/wIPpqGXCEA73
<help_me> is their a samba tutorial out their?
<BluesKaj> Samuel2, yes , it will also ask you if you want a swap if you're on the live-cd
<vacho> am I swapping?
<Samuel2> basicly my question is: can i remove the 100mb boot partition created by Win7 after installing Ubuntu?
<saulus> matthewmain_: are you sure your dvb-stick is linux supported? Have you had a look at the v4l hardware list?
<llutz> wechat: "kill" sends TERM, not STOP
<wechat> llutz: ok you are clever
<lasha> BluesKaj, one more thing :D
<maedox> ctrl+alt+f1  service gdm stop
<damian> I intend on doing CTRL+ALT+F1 first
<Polah> Wechat: Doesn't alt+F2 or ctrl+alt+F2 do the same?
<BluesKaj> Samuel2, I wouldn't
<saulus> Samuel2: dont do that. Windows is a f****g b***h with this
<matthewmain_> saulus: how would i do that
<damian> but killing Xorg outright kills gui programs too
<frojnd> Hi there. I use external antena (usb) which is known as wlan1. The problem is that even with ifconfig wlan0 down wlan0 keep on getting UP!!! I don't need wlan0 since it's crap <-laptop's antena. How can I ban wlan0 ? I'm loosing my nerve here. THe problem is that it keeps on getting IP and so my connection drops constantly...
<saulus> matthewmain_: having a look?
<Samuel2> Perhaps I can hide the boot partition instead
<bastidrazor> Polah: no, ctrl alt F2 will get you to a TTY  .. alt F2 will bring up a run dialog
<help_me> i wanna make a ubuntu box talk to a MS (server) box.   is samba what i need?
<lasha> BluesKaj, I just checked it out and I have 2 options of boot to choose from kernel 2.6.35-22 and 2.6.35-27, how can i get rid of the first one assuming that its useless ??
<Polah> Oh
<wechat> Polah: Oh, I've noticed that in Nowadays versions ctrl+f2 can bring you to tty1 -- console -- but it must call "run a command" - for me it is not very useful
<Samuel2> just how many partitions do i need to create for Ubuntu Maverick?
<saulus> Samuel2: why want you do that?
<Samuel2> got about 200GB left
<genii-around> matthewmain_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1944843&postcount=5 has an attachment with that firmware in zip. Get it, unzip, and put into the subdirectory of your running kernel in /lib/firmware
<bastidrazor> lasha: in synaptic search for 'linux-image' then uninstall the kernel you don't want.
<richardwh1uk> need? 1. suggested at least 2.
<BluesKaj> lasha, keep it , you may need it , one never knows
<damian> just 1, but more if you want to worry
<Polah> Samuel2: At least two, one for swap; one mounted at /
<damian> I forgot about swap, definitely 2 then
<wechat> Polah: alt+f2 can bring you to tty2 BUT to bring you to tty7 -- GUI screen -- Desktop -- u have to press 3 btns Ctrl+Alt+F7
<saulus> Samuel2: Partition has nothing to do with disk space!
<Samuel2> how big a size for the swap?
<lasha> BluesKaj how much space does it require ? my hard drive is very small :\
<AgentTeddie> I need me some help, I have Ubuntu 10.10. Ok at the top of the screen I click on Places, then I try to click on one of my folders, and when I click on one, it opens up a terminal, everytime for every folder... why?
<Polah> If you want to store your home folder separately to encrypt it and not lose it if your main filesystem crashes then you can do that
<Polah> Samuel2: Match your RAM
<bubblegummybear> AgentTeddie: got nautilus installed?
<Samuel2> 2GB ram Polah
<damian> Give swap equal or greater than ram if you want hibernate
<Polah> So set it to 2GB
<BluesKaj> lasha, insignificant
<matthewmain_> that zip does not work, been there tried it
<Samuel2> nice :))
<AgentTeddie> bubblegummybear i should... it was working earlier
<damian> otherwise you could do less as a fallback
<lasha> BluesKaj ok roger that :) thank you
<Samuel2> when i leave it to the Ubuntu installer it created a much bigger swap  lol
<BluesKaj> lasha, np :)
<saulus> Samuel2: The question is: How many primary partitions have you running? Windows wants the first two. Then there are two left. In each of them you can create an extended partition which give you 4 logic partitions each
<bubblegummybear> AgentTeddie: what did you do between the time it was still working and the time it got messed up?
<damian> Use gparted, ubuntu installer sucks for partitioning
<jasonmp85> Hey quick question: I've got an older version of ubuntu installed (not too old, but still) and I need to upgrade my sqlite3 installation to a newer version than is available in the repos that aptitude and apt-get are hitting. What's the easiest way to accomplish this?
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...stuff to do before dinner
<AgentTeddie> bubblegummybear: i installed some programs through synaptic for webcam software
<genii-around> matthewmain_: If so, please report result of command: ls /lib/firmware/$(uname -r) | grep megasky
<AgentTeddie> bubblegummybear: but that is it
<Samuel2> saulus, I got 2 for windows indeed and 1 ext3 and one 100GB ntfs partition for just data and such
<bubblegummybear> AgentTeddie: you sure?
<Samuel2> got about 180gb for the ext3
<genii-around> matthewmain_: If no result and just command prompt, you didn't put it in right place
<Polah> Samuel2, why ext3 and not ext4?
<AgentTeddie> bubblegummybear: positive, i downloaded a tar.gz file, that is what I am trying to get to so i can compile it, but when i click on my folders it opens a terminal
<damian> Its best to give Windows a primary then make the rest an extended partition
<matthewmain_> zip does not open up
<damian> if you have windows at all :D
<Samuel2> how can i create a ext3? the app i used only offers ext2 and 3
<saulus> Samuel2: remove the ext3 and create an extended. Then put in there a 30GB for the linux / (root), remaining space - RAM for your /home, RAM-sized for swap. Thats it.
<bubblegummybear> AgentTeddie: open a terminal and type in "nautilus" without the quotes and hit enter
<bubblegummybear> AgentTeddie: let's PM btw, cleaner view
<Samuel2> seems like a logical setup saulus
<frojnd> Any ideas how to have only wlan1 wireless device and not wlan0 ? I have 2 cards and I only need wlan1 pelase help?
<saulus> Samuel2: use gparted
<Samuel2> where do get applications installed in ubuntu?
<Samuel2> in home or root?
<saulus> sudo apt-get install gparted
<erUSUL> !fhs | Samuel2
<ubottu> Samuel2: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<schnuffle> Samuel2: in /usr /var ...
<Polah> gparted is already on the LiveCD
<Samuel2> thanks
<Samuel2> gparted i'll download it and burn it to cd/usb or whatever
<prodigel> hi all. I'm running ubuntu 10.04 lts from a live flash drive wher I have the necessary wireless card drivers and I want to install those drivers also on my hard-disk installed ubuntu. Can I install software on the hard disk partition while running the flash version?
<matthewmain_> genii-around: zip file is currupt and does not unzip
<richardwh1uk> yes.
<saulus> Samuel2: just boot your liveCD and run it. Its on the cd.
<jwtiyar> i downloaded the java .bin but when compile given me the new folder , i dont know how to install it?
<Samuel2> ubuntu live cd you mean saulus ?
<saulus> yes
<Samuel2> didn't know that, new to me, thanks for the help
<saulus> you're welcome Samuel2
<saulus> jwtiyar: what do you mean?
<schnuffle> jwtiyar: why not use the repositories for java?
<damian> For my partitions I did Windows=40,Extended=192[games=50,Ubuntu=40,storage=50,mint=20,unallocated=30]
<schnuffle> !java | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Samuel2> i was able to install a wifi drive on a ubuntu machine without a net connection
<jwtiyar> i downloaded it , and give the .bin file schnuffle,saulus
<Samuel2> driver <
<damian> and 2GB swap after unallocated
<saulus> jwtiyar: dont understand
<schnuffle> jwtiyar: have you seen the explanation from ubottu?
<jwtiyar> saulus , sorry i will see ubotuu instruction
<jasonmp85> any help re: my question about upgrading a package to a newer version than is any my old install's repos?
<help_me> can someone help me with file sharing between a MS machine and a ubuntu machine?
<ThinkT510> !samba | help_me
<ubottu> help_me: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<schnuffle> jasonmp85: find a backport repository or compile it yourself are the option
<schnuffle> options
<damian> help_me: I installed openssh and then used filezilla from Windows
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<nicola> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<schnuffle> !it | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jasonmp85> schnuffle: ok. are any of the package search tools handy for finding backport repos or am I own my own trying to find one? the package is sqlite3 and the associated headers
<Samuel2> is this stricly a ubuntu room? cause I use Lubuntu and I love it :)
<nicola> #ubuntu-it
<schnuffle> jasonmp85: what version do you run
<Samuel2> -it?
<damian> I was wondering that too, because I am going to move to Mint (derivative, mostly same packages)
<prodigel> ok, another one. I've tried installing some dpkg packages, which are incompatible it seems and everytime I try to install new packages using apt I see the failed install process for those packages repeating. How can I remove them from the install list?
<ThinkT510> nicola: /join #ubuntu-it
<tidim> hello !
<bastidrazor> nicola: /join #ubuntu-it
<matthewmain_> is anyone able to help me?
<schnuffle> prodigel: remove them or install the repo version
<tidim> list
<tidim> oups
<jasonmp85> schnuffle: hardy 8.04
<jasonmp85> schnuffle: can't upgrade sqlite3 past 3.6.10 right now
<matthewmain_> any one able to help  http://paste.ubuntu.com/581311/
<ThinkT510> !8.04 | jasonmp85
<ubottu> jasonmp85: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<damian> speaking of packages, is there a way to force the install of a package that I can't get the specified dependency for?
<llutz> damian: man dpkg   (-force)
<damian> ty
<llutz> damian: be warned, that might break your system
<damian> I wanted to play levelhead finally, but bakefile relies on an old version of python or something
<Guest40473> I have run sudo update-initramfs -u, have swap on & correct in my fstab & /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<schnuffle> jasonmp85: i think you' ll need to comile yourselfcompiling
<Guest40473> but /var/log/pm-suspend.log still reads: "s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device"
<Guest40473> how can i query the current hibernate config?
<bittin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/2011-03-16-223016_1280x960_scrot.png
<bittin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/2011-03-16-223016_1280x960_scrot.png
<philipp__> hio
<Guest40473> to figure out what the problem is?
<philipp__> where do I set the time of the bootloader ?
<philipp__> Now it waits 30 sec until a OS is chosen
<philipp__> but I want to make 10 sec
<AgentTeddie> ok guys i have a problem... when i click on "Places" at the top of my screen and click on one of my folders such as "documents" it brings up a terminal... it does that for every folder i click on, they only way to get my home folder open is to type "Nautilus" in the terminal... what is wrong?
<llutz> philipp__: /etc/default/grub
<philipp__> thx
<Tomasso> i configured proftpd and when I upload a 20 mb file, it just uploads a few kbs and the filezilla asks if to overwrite the file .. what is hapening?
<Jo___> Alright, I'm having serious issues getting Ubuntu to install on an old laptop, can someone help me?
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ what is the specs of the laptop
<schnuffle> Tomasso: check the logs under /var/log/proftpd
<damian> /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the one that is used by grub though?
<Guest40473> nope. issued a swapoff -a/swapon -a, still no good: "s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device"
<Tomasso> schnuffle, l me check
<Guest40473> how do i check what ubuntu thinks the resume device is,
<Guest40473> and how do i change it?
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: Toshiba Portege m200, currently running XP professional, 1.5 g ram, purchased in 2005 iirc
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ how big is the hard drive?
<philipp__> how do I install a deb file?
<genii-around> matthewmain_: Yes, that one seems broken. Try instead the attachment from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3847492&postcount=17
<Tomasso> all logins successfull and session closed
<philipp__> dpkg ?
<frojnd> Any ideas how to have only wlan1 wireless device and not wlan0 ? I have 2 cards and I only need wlan1 pelase help?
<philipp__> or double clicK?
<damian> double click should work fine
<philipp__> k thx
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: 60 gig to start out, only about 20 left after a few years of use and several failed ubuntu installations that are still hanging around
<damian> but you should see if you can get it through repositories first
<schnuffle> frojnd: so you want to disable wlan0?
<frojnd> schnuffle: yes
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ are you getting any error messages during installation?
<wechat> frojnd: some commands about block devices?
<frojnd> schnuffle: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down doesn't hellp
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: There are a few issues with installation.  First is that I have 2 external cd drives I've tried, neither of them seem to work with the cd i put the iso file on (tried both drives with other cds and tried my cd on other computers, everything worked fine, it's just this particular cd/computer combination that doesn't work)
<frojnd> wechat: can you tell me some?
<bittin> what thinks should you have on your Linux installation?
<schnuffle> frojnd: unload the kernel driver and blacklist it so it won't be reloaded at next reboot
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: Then I tried booting from usb, bios doesn't let me do it even with an upgrade.
<damian> Try using PLOP and the usb
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: Then I tried booting from an sd card instead of usb, bios doesn't let me do that either even though Toshiba claims it will.
<damian> (put PLOP on CD not USB)
<frojnd> schnuffle: how can I unload the kernel driver? and how can I blacklist it? can you give me a wiki link, or a command, and also which kernel driver?
<wechat> frojnd: oooh, there some commands to make block device and  so on - but i hardly say about them
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ the reason i ask is because i had an old laptop with 20g hd and 512mb ram and i could not install the newest Ubuntu I had to go to Xubuntu or older Ubuntu... I do not know why, other Linux Distros worked but Ubuntu did not want to
<schnuffle> frojnd: check which driver is responsible for wlan0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434050#5
<jayant_> Hello Everyone. I am using Ubuntu 10.10; I have 2 hard disks on my system. One is /dev/sdb on which Ubuntu is installed and the other one is /dev/sda on which i have 2 partitions and i cannot mount them. They don't appear in "computer" and when i click on mount volume in the disk utility i get an error message. How can i mount volumes on other hard disk?
<philipp__> hmm someone has experience with teamviewer?ß
<schnuffle> jayant_: what filesystem the those 2 part. on sda?
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: And then I tried using wubi to install and it seems to work fine until a certain point.  The computer reboots, I select ubuntu, the ubuntu gui displays fine and seems to boot up and then goes through the installation process.  When that finishes, the computer shows a bunch of glitchy looking lines and stuff, then boots back into windows after a couple minutes.
<jayant_> schnuffle: they are on ntfs
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ I have never seen that before... let me see if I can find something about it hang on...
<schnuffle> so you tried sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mountpoint?
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ what version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<neverminder> bonsoir
<Logan_> !fr | neverminder
<ubottu> neverminder: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jayant_> schnuffle: no i clicked on mount volume in the disk utility,  but will try this right now
<neverminder> je n'arrive pas à me connecter en ssh
<gundas> Hello all. I'm trying to replicate a connection with filezilla as a bash script , the only issue is that I need to set a FTP Proxy of USER@HOST and a proxy host, is this possible?
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: 10.10 32 bit
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ ok give me a minute
<jayant_> schnuffle: will i have to replace "moutpoint" with something else ?
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ have you tried putting it on a flash drive and installing from that?
<zelev> Hi everyone...are movies jumpy for anyone with VLC/latest gnome-shell/ubuntu 10.10? thx
<wechat> frojnd: man 8 makedev -- but probably nothing about UNmakedev
<schnuffle> jayant_: yes, create a directory in media for example: mkdir /media/myntfsHDD
<aroman> hello, how can I exclude certain items from gnome-panel, without using alacarte?
<frojnd> schnuffle: it's the same atheros!!
<frojnd> schnuffle: and I need atheros for wlan1
<jayant_> schnuffle: ok
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: Yes, bios doesn't let me boot from usb.  I checked Toshiba for bios upgrades, one of them said it added sd card support only, but I haven't gotten sd to boot either.
<headset> hi all
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ is your processor older than an i686?
<headset> how comw mplayer got lines in it playing movies
<jayant_> schnuffle: i get this error: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /myntfshdd: No such file or directory
<schnuffle> does the directory /myntfshdd exists?
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: ...I honestly have no clue.  My computer says it's an Intel Pentium M 1.8 ghz processor if that helps.
<headset> any one use smplayer bout ?
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ k hold on
<linuxman410> hey what is a light weight windows manager that is still supported other than lxde
<jayant_> schnuffle: yes it does
<mang0> Hey guys, i just tried out a livecd of ubuntu today, but i failed to connect to the internet...i have a broadcom wifi card, which i heard are not great for linux distros :( is that correct? and is there any way to get round this problem? please /query your reply to me as i am on my mobile phone and text disappears super quick :P thanks :)
<schnuffle> jayant_: paste your command
<jwtiyar> for ubuntu 10.4 the latest is 10.4.1 or later?
<jayant_> schnuffle: sudo mkdir /media/myntfsHDD
<jayant_> schnuffle: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /myntfshdd
<Auriga> mang0, IF you can you might want to plug directly in with a cable, that might help you to get to the restricted drivers.
<genii-around> jwtiyar: Lucid is up to 10.04.2 now
<schnuffle> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/myntfshdd you see the difference? :)
<mang0> Please see my above question people.
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ if I am not mistaken, now dont quote me on this, 10.10 dropped all support for i686 processor and below... at least that is what I am seeing, try an older version like 10.04
<linuxman410> mango mine worked after i installed with regular ethernet but it does not mean they all will i do not know
<hiexpo> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /myntfsHDD
<mang0> Oh i can't do cable btw
<jayant_> schnuffle: ah...k
<hiexpo> caps make a diff
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: Alright, I'll try that.  Is there any huge loss in functionality between 10.10 and 10.04?
<jayant_> schnuffle: still same error
<jayant_> schnuffle: ok...it works
<help_me> i open smb.conf with gedit and try and edit it but it wont let me type anything in.  any help????
<jayant_> schnuffle: hdd was in caps on...Now how do i mount the second partition, using sda2 ?
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ not at all, i cannot tell a difference, 10.04 is the Long Term Support, 10.10 is not a Long Term Support, you would be better off with 10.04 anyway, looks and acts all the same!
<schnuffle> you do the same, sudo mkdir /media/chooseaname; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /namechosen
<Jo___> AgentTeddie: Alright, thank you so much for your help!
<AgentTeddie> Jo___ No Problem!
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I change the editor used for crontab editor? I'd like to set emacs instead of vim
<jayant_> schnuffle: ok..thanks a lot ! :D
<MrKeuner> update-alternatives did not help
<headset> can find where to change Xv to xwindow
<headset> someone help ?
<genger> i tried configuring a direct dsl connection and that made my nm-applet disappear ? does anyone have had same issue ? i tried the threads on ubuntu forums but none got me my nm-applet back
<MrKeuner> help!
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jayant_> schnuffle: i got this error: NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<jayant_> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<schnuffle> jayant_: you will have to set some options if you want to be able to read/write
<jwtiyar> for ubuntu 10.4 LTS the 10.4.1 is latest?
<fannagoganna> hi, how do i get the list of packages for ubuntu-minimal? I want to reduce my desktop to a base server.
<jayant_> schnuffle: what are those options?
<esing123> hi
<schnuffle> umask=0
<esing123> sudo apt-get install samba4 does not work ?!
<CyberGabber> MrKeuner: Maybe sby settinf environment var, to something like this: env EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<iceroot> esing123: if samba4 is not in the repos, no
<jayant_> schnuffle: the first one "myntfsHDD" work fine, i can see all the content it has and i even tried deleting a folder, and it worked!
<iceroot> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, print and logon server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~alpha13+git+bzr12984.dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1929 kB, installed size 12636 kB
<jayant_> schnuffle: how do i use "umask=0" ?
<esing123> Is it not in the repo ?
<iceroot> esing123: you are on maverick?
<esing123> no
<esing123> lubuntu actually :)
<matthewmain> Any chance of some help please
<MrKeuner> CyberGabber, yeah that works, but I was looking for a better solution. Thank you anyways
<esing123> what can I do now? install manually ?
<danny66RO> hello
<headset> :(
<esing123> I want to give a folder free to my local network
<schnuffle> jayant_: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o umask=0 /dev/sda2 /namechosen
<iceroot> esing123: lubuntu is not a release-name lubuntu is a desktop-edition
<esing123> ye so Iam actually on ubuntu 1010 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<iceroot> esing123: why you need samba4? why not normal samba?
<esing123> iceroot ye normal samba is okay too
<esing123> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3 (maverick), package size 7286 kB, installed size 20632 kB
<iceroot> esing123: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install samba
<matthewmain> hi can anyone help please, can't find a firmware for a device
<help_me> is their a gui for samba?
<danny66RO> can someone tell me if i downgrade to 10.04 will ubuntu still crash when i vatch vids online?
<duhamelski> no
<iceroot> help_me: swat
<jayant_> schnuffle: same error: NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<duhamelski> wait yes there is
<duhamelski> but ive never used it
<iceroot> danny66RO: downgrade is not supported
<help_me> iceroot is that in the repositories?
<danny66RO> yes ..i mean a fresh instal
<duhamelski> its pretty easy to configure samba from the config file though
<iceroot> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3 (maverick), package size 2196 kB, installed size 6900 kB
<matthewmain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581311/
<genii-around> matthewmain: I tested this one to make sure it wasn't corrupt like the zip. Attachment from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3847492&postcount=17
<iceroot> help_me: yes
<Jonii> Hey, how can I make my ubuntu keep time syncronized with some reliable atom clock?
<esing123> iceroot the installation asks me for a CD to inset and then press enter
<schnuffle> jayant_: sure your second ntfs partition is /dev/sda2
<esing123> iceroot what should I do ?
<llutz> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jayant_> schnuffle: the disk utility shows 3 partitions: 21GB ntfs, which is already mounted and 2 59GB partitions, one extended and one is ntfs
<MrKeuner> I wish the fact that the channel has an info bot named ubottu was mentioned in topic
<iceroot> esing123: you have online-access?
<jayant_> schnuffle: no i am not, how do i get to know that ?
<esing123> iceroot yes
<schnuffle> jayant_: paste sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<iceroot> esing123: can you put the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" to pastebin pease
<llutz> Jonii see ubottu
<esing123> ok
<iceroot> !paste | esing123
<ubottu> esing123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Berserkur> Anyone using natty and the spice repository?
<iceroot> Berserkur: #ubuntu+1
<jayant_> schnuffle: the disk utility shows it as /dev/sda5
<jayant_> schnuffle: ok...wait a sec
<matthewmain> thank you genni-around how do i copy it in to lib/firmware
<Berserkur> iceroot: Thanks
<jayant_> schnuffle: here it is: Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<jayant_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<jayant_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jayant_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jayant_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jayant_> Disk identifier: 0x13375abc
<FloodBot3> jayant_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<esing123> http://pastebin.com/p4nRSS3x
<esing123> @ iceroot
<Jonii> 17 Mar 00:14:52 ntpdate[15485]: no servers can be used, exiting
<esing123> iceroot should I delete cdrom ?
<Jonii> 17 Mar 00:14:52 ntpdate[15485]: no servers can be used, exiting
<jayant_> schnuffle: it works with sda5
<iceroot> esing123: just put a # infront of the line
<iceroot> esing123: then "sudo apt-get update"
<jayant_> schnuffle: thanks a lot !!
<Jonii> ntpdate also said "bind() fails" and "the ntp socket is in use, exiting"
<esing123> ok
<Jonii> I have no dea how to fix those
<MrKeuner> CyberGabber, I am sorry if I sounded rude. Any idea why crontab does not respect update-alternatives's choice for editor?
<schnuffle> jayant_: sda2 is a extended partition which contains the other partitions
<Samuel2> okay I got gparted running, now I created a 50gb extended partition for the root/system
<genii-around> matthewmain: First put it somewhere like /home/yourname/Documents         then in console: cd ~/Documents && tar -xvzf dvb-usb-megasky-02.fw.tar.gz  && sudo cp dvb-usb-megasky-02.fw /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)
<jayant_> schnuffle: hmm...i got it. Will i have to use those commands again after rebooting my system ?
<esing123> iceroot it is still asking me for a CDrom should I reboot?
<iceroot> esing123: on linux you NEVER need to reboot
<esing123> ^^
<iceroot> esing123: you saved the file correctly?
<esing123> yesd
<damian> Only if you don't muck around too much >.>
<Polah> iceroot: You have to reboot for kernel updates unless you've got that funky thing to work around it, don't you?
<schnuffle> jayant_: yes, if you want to mount auto place both partitions in /etc/fstab
<iceroot> Polah: we are talkng about problems
<iceroot> Polah: also you need to reboot for libc and dbus updates
<jayant_> schnuffle: what does that mean....I mean how do i do that?
<damian> really?
<Samuel2> what kind of filesysteem is needed for /home and /swap?
<iceroot> esing123: are there any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ which contains cdrom?
<Jonii> iceroot: I installed Ubuntu two weeks ago, my system has already crashed once, and I've been required to reboot twice I think
<damian> I thought kernel was the only thing that needed reboots
<iceroot> damian: no
<iceroot> damian: kernel, libc, dbus
<esing123> sec iceroot
<Jonii> Long uptimes only come if you don't use your system much, or know how to use it in a safe way. For others, it's a different story
<iceroot> esing123: grep -ir cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list*
<esing123> only these files: apt.conf.d  dedected  preferences.d  secring.gpg  sources.list  sources.list.d  sources.list.save  trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg  trusted.gpg~  trusted.gpg.d
<Odaym> in the Languages menu of Gedit, which one is Common Lisp?
<saulus> Samuel2: /home/ just a regular fs like ext-4 and for swap choose swap
<lasha> Hellow guys, does anyone know why I do not have security and appearance tabs in my startupmanager ?
<Samuel2> thanks saulus
<damian> grub2?
<schnuffle> called b43
<lasha> yep
<matthewmain> thank genii-around, think i need to restart but the firmware is now activated dmesg is reporting the device as connected
<esing123> ahh okay
<esing123> I found it :)
<esing123> thx
<damian> I think thats why, it was designed for grub1 initially
<lasha> so no way to edit my splash image ?
<lasha> its ugly terminal text while booting and shutdown
<iceroot> esing123: working now?
<schnuffle> jayant_: try gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<damian> it is certainly possible because Mint has a background by default
<esing123> iceroot yes ;)
<iceroot> esing123: nice to hear
<esing123> thanks!! I try to run samba now
<lasha> damian: ok thank you I will investigate :)
<copa> ilea hi
<genii-around> matthewmain: Cool.
<esing123> hmm it installed samba but i cant run " samba"
<matthewmain> thank you ever so much genii
<damian> I started startupmanager, no option for background, must not be implemented for grub2
<jayant_> schnuffle: done, then what next should i do?
<iceroot> esing123: service samba start
<mickster04> esing123: you don't run samba
<iceroot> esing123: to create a share, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf  or use swat
<saulus> esing123: samba is a deamon process giving you services for your network like smb-shares for linux-windows interchange
<lasha> damian: ok man i will tinker with this later, have to run now good luck and have fun!
<copa> quit
<damian> can someone tell me if red name means PM and if so, how do I PM?
<genii-around> matthewmain: I have to leave work but tomorrow will be in here again, if there are further issues
<mickster04> damian: /msg nickhere message here
<iceroot> damian: red names mean someone posted your nickname like i do
<saulus> damian: write /msg nickname message
<iceroot> damian: its the common way to speak to someone in a mainchannel, its called nick-highlight
<lasha> damian: red name means PM, you just have to write my name in any form you want, followed by anything ":"- this is just used most often
<matthewmain> cheers thank you i have added you as a friend
<danny66RO> can anyone tell me if i do a clean install of ubuntu 10.04, will the flash problem go away...?
<iceroot> lasha: its not a pm, a pm is /msg nick foobar
<mickster04> lasha: is the : important?
<damian> thanks you 4
<NeverEver> I just installed ubuntu on my hd, and it appears that my old windows ntfs got deleted and overwritten with the new ubuntu partition. Is there any way to recover files from the old ntfs?
<saulus> danny66RO: what problem?
<lasha> mickster04@ definitely not its just internationally approved syntax :)
<nicola_> ciao
<nicola_> channel ita?
<nicola_> !join ubuntu -it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicola_> !join #ubuntu -it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danny66RO> when i vatch a vid online it will freez  the pc and it will not respond to any key...and i have to do a hard restart
<J4HG0V3G> don't spam. lol
<gregL_> NeverEver, There is plenty of info on the net to recover your windows partition...
<mickster04> nicola_: !it will do
<saulus> NeverEver: there are possibilities to find some files on your old overwritten ntfs-partition. But its very unlikely. There are live CD distributions for this very case
<damian> danny66RO, is it flash?
<nicola_> !join #Ubuntu -it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danny66RO> i think so..
<help_me>  it is /join
<schnuffle> jayant_:  for each partition place a line like this: /dev/sdax /mountpoint ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<saulus> danny66RO: don't know this bug. Have you reported this bug?
<brad``> anyone use epiphany?
<J4HG0V3G> it's /join # whatever chanel you want
<danny66RO> saulus: no
<damian> danny66RO, maybe you need a gfx driver?
<brad``> I can't seem to get pdfs to open in evince (or any pdf viewer for that matter)
<nicola_> per entrare nel canale italiano?
<danny66RO> damian: i have nvidia gfx driver instaled
<mickster04> !it | nicola_:
<ubottu> nicola_:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<saulus> danny66RO: why not? If you have this problem let the people know about it. Otherwise it wont get fixed. Try installing 10.10, though, or wait 1,2 months for 11.04
<jayant_> schnuffle: there are 3 existing entries of which two are of sda1 and sda5 as ext4 and swap respectively. I hope this wont cause any problems?
<rghose> did you try opening pdf in the terminal and see the errors?
<rickmasta> How do you install a specific version of a package?
<J4HG0V3G> dont tell me ubotto is really a bot?
<audiotrax> can anybody offer some direction on getting my m-audio delta 1010 to work with ubuntu 10.10?
<smw> rickmasta, you need to find the old deb
<mickster04> J4HG0V3G: ok i won't
<J4HG0V3G> been a LONG time since i've been on the ubuntu irc
<schnuffle> jayant_: dont' change anything just add the lines at the bottom
<BajK> how do I get system uptime, like the millisecs counter in windows
<J4HG0V3G> mickster04,  lol. is it really?
<Pici> !bot | J4HG0V3G
<ubottu> J4HG0V3G: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mickster04> J4HG0V3G: yes it is
<rghose> @BajK: uptime
<J4HG0V3G> wow
<jayant_> schnuffle: ok, and is everything seperated by a space or a tab?
<zelev> Hi everyone...are movies jumpy for anyone with VLC/latest gnome-shell/ubuntu 10.10? thx
<GrayPhoenix> danny66RO: have you tried any other browsers
<GrayPhoenix> ?
<schnuffle> space
<BajK> rghose: lol, how logical :D
<BajK> thx
<rghose> @BakK: Yes it is :)
<J4HG0V3G> when did we get the bot
<J4HG0V3G> ?
<audiotrax>  can anybody offer some direction on getting my m-audio delta 1010 to work with ubuntu 10.10?
<mickster04> !ot | J4HG0V3G
<ubottu> J4HG0V3G: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jayant_> schnuffle: ok...thanks a lot for all your help
<shirwan> hi
<mickster04> !audio | audiotrax
<ubottu> audiotrax: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<damian> Vlc has been fine for me
<C4colo> I'm trying to get google earth to run and I have tried running the binary but it says it is not found ... I can cat the binary and it returns contents
<C4colo> bash: ./googleearth-bin: No such file or directory
<J4HG0V3G> have i really been away that long mickster04
<damian> maybe you need a faster storage medium?
<shirwan> hi any one can help me?
<mickster04> !ask | shirwan
<ubottu> shirwan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> C4colo: are you looking in the right directory?
<C4colo>  I have tried running it locally with ./ and with a full path
<mickster04> C4colo: does ls list it there?
<C4colo> I'm not sure if that is what you mean, but yes, I'm sure I'm running the right file ... and still bash doesn't see it
<C4colo> yes
<mickster04> C4colo: and did you tab complete the path?
<rghose> @C4colo: did you chmod +x it ?
<C4colo> I can cat the contents
<shirwan> i try this(youtube-dl ) but it's not give result????
<C4colo> yes executable
<mickster04> shirwan: what is youtube-dl?
<root__> hola
<C4colo> I can ./ a symlink to it, but it still says "googleearth-bin file not found"
<mickster04> hey root__
<C4colo> weirdest thing
<mickster04> C4colo: and you are definitly tab completing the name?
<C4colo> been googling it for a bit and have run all around in circles ... was hoping someone else here had the same issue and knew the answer easily
<C4colo> yea, the file is there
<C4colo> same result normal user or sudo
<C4colo> and teamviewer is installed in /opt too, someone had an issue where they could not execute anything on /opt, but that is not my issue
<Samuel2> how does ubuntu know where i want to keep my home files?
<rghose> @C4colo: do you get any errors? Or the thing just stalls ?
<mickster04> C4colo: you can get a deb for googleearth can't you?
<jayant_> schnuffle: on the top panel, there was a sound control, which i must have by mistake removed. How do i add it back ?
<Samuel2> created a partition for it you see
<C4colo> bash says the file does not exist
<saulus> Samuel2: you tell the installer during setup (manual partitioning)
<C4colo> that is the only error
<mickster04> !pm | audiotrax
<ubottu> audiotrax: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shirwan> it's a package used for download vedio from youtube.
<C4colo> let me try tail -f'ing /var/log/messages or something
<Samuel2> i'll give it a go
<Samuel2> thanks saulus
<skullboy> <Samuel2> explain in futer detail
<mickster04> !partition > Samuel2:
<jwtiyar> shirwan , kaka just use addon the easy if u use firefox
<mickster04> !partition > Samuel2
<ubottu> Samuel2, please see my private message
<C4colo> no output in /var/log/messages
<mickster04> there we go
<KC0IMF> anyone know how to install cwirc on ubuntu 10
<damian> jayant_, ALT+F2 gnome-volume-control-applet
<shirwan> how???
<rghose> @Samuel: edit fstab and add an entry
<jwtiyar> shirwan,goto tools>addons
<mickster04> shirwan: link?
<shirwan> really !!!!!!!!!!!!11
<KC0IMF> anyone know how to install cwirc on ubuntu 10?
<KC0IMF> it says yum is an unrecognised function
<damian> speaking of applets, I need to move my stuff from indicator applet to notification area
<jayant_> damian: thanks...this ALT+F2 thingy is cool :D
<TechniCore> Has anyone experienced/know a fix to the problem in TF2 and CS:S in Ubuntu when all the words are messed up?
<Samuel2> i'll just have a go, its a good thing it isn't a car
<TechniCore> *cough*
<TechniCore> Has anyone experienced/know a fix to the problem in TF2 and CS:S in Ubuntu when all the words are messed up?
<damian> TechniCore, yep, dunno the fix though
<Guest40473> wait
<TechniCore> damian: :|
<Guest40473> is uswsusp the standard hibernate method in 10.10?
<damian> TechniCore, unless its more than just tiny, in which case you need to get corefonts by doing "winetricks corefonts"
<Guest40473> is there an official documentation for this?
<Auriga> I'm reading 11.04 is going to be released with Unity on desktop additions, not just netbook. Is that true?
<TechniCore> damian:  Some words are missing letters, and the console letters are too messed up to be seen. Same for you?
<kriume> take a look please help me! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708481
<LLStarks> stupid question. what's the most moder browser to support powerpc on ubuntu?
<LLStarks> firefox 3.6?
<jayant_> whenever i run "ubuntu software center" my system starts to work a bit slow, and after some time it starts hanging up, even if i close that window, it works slow and on the system monitor, the cpu usage is high and used memory is also very high. Can someone help me with this please, also, if i install something from the terminal, it gets done really nicely and easily !
<kula_> siema czy ktos wie jak zainstalowac nowa wersje ubuntu sciagana ze strony firmowej?
<Samuel2> what should i select for the "Device for bootloader"?
<kriume> take a look please help me! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708481
<saulus> Samuel2: Win is installed already?
<Samuel2> yes, Win7
<mickster04> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<saulus> Samuel2: You're installing on /dev/sda? Then choose this for grub,
<Samuel2> sda1 contains the Win7 bootloader
<Samuel2> sda0 i guess?
<shirwan> do you have any way to stop an operation and start another one automatically in ubuntu 10.10????
<mickster04> Samuel2: sda
<Samuel2> or just sda/
<Samuel2> okay
<mickster04> shirwan: kill?
<esing123> I need big help :(
<wechat> shirwan: xkill?
<esing123> I fail setting samba up
<wechat> shirwan: init 0 ? o_O
<mickster04> shirwan: well not automatically, how is it supposed to know when to kill and restart?
<Samuel2> i think its going to work, i assigned /home to a different partition
<saulus> Samuel2: sda
<mickster04> esing123: sudo service smb restart?
<oraqol> hey guys, i have a n00b question.  Is Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud a virtualization platform?  Like vmware esx?
<shirwan> hey sorry im new so what is the kill or xkill?
<Samuel2> i'll keep ya posted
<oraqol> kill stops a running process
<esing123> mickster04 somehow there is no smb existing in init.d only smbd
<oraqol> use top or htop to find the process id or pid, then do kill <pid>
<dentistanbul> hi
<esing123> mickster04 also there is only nmbd and not nmb
<rghose> @shirwan: kill -9 `pgrep process` && anotherstuff
<indrajeet> want movie creating software in ubuntu 10.10
<saulus> esing123: there is no nmb! never.
<esing123> saulus hmm
<shirwan> ok ok i know that but what i can use it???
<Jordan_U> rghose: You can simply "pkill -9 name".
<oraqol> is there a different channel for ubuntu enterprise cloud?
<esing123> saulus why is there smbd and not smb ?
<erUSUL> oraqol: #ubuntu-server maybe
<saulus> esing123: because samba is a service presented by deamons
<indrajeet> want movie creating software in ubuntu 10.10
<oraqol> erUSUL: thanx, ill try that
<KC0IMF> any one good with external addons
<saulus> esing123: samba deamon
<rghose> @Jordan_U : yah... :P
<indrajeet> want movie creating software in ubuntu 10.10
<saulus> indrajeet: pitivi
<rghose> @indrajeet: openshot
<esing123> saulus hmm so I need to install deamons too?
<indrajeet> rghose:thank u
<saulus> esing123: no, just install samba and do the configuration right. Read some howtos, there are lots of!
<esing123> saulus may you recommend me one?
<saulus> esing123: have a look on the ubuntu pages
<esing123> saulus I dont want to make a samba server I only want one folder to be used for down and uploads
<Alonea> ok, is there anything I can temporarily do to fix the brightness on my EEE until the fix comes out next month? (on kubuntu) its at "100%" and its still really dim. I have the issue where my brightness scale is all over the place as I increase/decrease it (its not in order and its all pretty dim)
<jake> Anyone know why my display goes haywire when I turn on my second monitor? It works if I boot with it on...
<saulus> esing123: you need a running service (thats what you mean with 'server'). There is no other way.
<esing123> ah I see
<saulus> esing123: well, there is. Using smbfs. But I think you are not comfortable using the console
<_antant> Anyone got any hints for getting audio to work through HDMI on a radeon 5450?
<jake> My second display is a TV connected through HDMI if that makes a difference
<esing123> saulus is it enough when I add my folder at _any_ place in the smb.conf . See this paste : http://pastebin.com/H2K1xina
<shirwan> where i can find somthings to learn about ubuntu 10.10  ??????
<saulus> esing123: shall be ok. But lots of configuration stuff is missing.
<help_me> i have samba installed and am trying to use the gui SWAT to manage it .  where do i run swat from command line or?
<saulus> help_me: swat is a webapplication running on some port: http://localhost:port
<Jordan_U> !manual | shirwan
<ubottu> shirwan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eric__> hey
<shirwan> <Jordan_U> tnx
<Jordan_U> shirwan: You're welcome.
<Alonea> any ideas?
<esing123> saulus Still starting the server is not working. There is no samba file in etc/init.d/samba
<help_me> saulus    please explain im lost
<saulus> help_me: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<saulus> esing123: then you did delete it or you did not install samba
<saulus> maybe you forgot the / -> /etc/init.d/samba
<esing123> saulus I installed samba with apt-get install samba
<Samuel2> why would one use swat? i though it was no longer developed?
<esing123> salus my samba is in etc/samba/
<YankDownUnder> SWAT works for particular purposes - unless you truly want to edit the smb.conf by hand.
<esing123> saulus *confused*, I have no installation error. So something must be still missing
<saulus> esing123: you're right. Its called smbd
<esing123> saulus mb I forgot samba-common ?
<esing123> I only installed samba
<saulus> esing123: sudo service smbd restart
<ahhaha> if i create a video project in Brasero will i be able to watch it on a regular dvd player?
<esing123> ah now it works
<saulus> Have to leave. Good bye. Have luck with smb
<shirwan> bye
<lesshaste> how do I use xorg-edgers  to update the kernel?
<Samuel2> succesfully worked out for me
<derango> hey people, anyone know any termial applets for connecting to wireless networks?
<Nera> if...
<Nera> fuck what is it called
<Nera> iwconfig
<Nera> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258857
<BlackDragonTechy> Please don't swear.
<nimbiotics> hello all. I've got a bunch of TIF files I need to convert to PDF. and then make a single document out of them. Is there a way to do it in a single command??? TIA
<waza-ari> Hey all, i have problems watching youtube videos on my ubuntu 10.10. flash player (firefox) is installed, and other videos like myvideo work. in youtube the video is just gray...
<wechat> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<acegrimm> woohoo
<sweeze> looks like f-spot/shotwell only import images off digital cameras?  what's the right way to get videos copied off the camera w/out using gphoto2 command line?
<TechniCore> does anyone know how to fix severely garbled fonts in tf2
<TechniCore> i have already done winetricks corefonts with no luck
<exutux> nimbiotics: try convert command  man covert
<acegrimm> t(oo)t
<exutux> convert*
<wechat> TechniCore: there is a script for antialiasing in wine
<acegrimm> converting
<acegrimm> converts
<acegrimm> converted
<nimbiotics> I compressed some files into a 568Mb zip file and I'm trying to split it into 25Mb files. When I tryt the command "zipsplit -n 25000 myfile.zip" I get error message "zipsplit error: Interrupted (aborting)". Why? TIA!
<nimbiotics> exutux: THX!
<acegrimm> just believe man
<Logan_> acegrimm: Enough.
<acegrimm> its a chatroom..like wtf do you want me to do in here?
<TechniCore> wechat: ?
<k1ng> hi
<indrajeet> want command to install samba sever
<Logan_> !samba | indrajeet
<indrajeet> want command to install samba sever
<ubottu> indrajeet: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<k1ng> how do i use rm on a folder name with space?
<foobarius> hi, how can I rename my ubuntu entry in grub's menu?
<Jordan_U> k1ng: rm my\ folder
<Jordan_U> k1ng: You can also use: rm 'my folder'
<k1ng> thanks Jordan_U
<exutux> k1ng: ore use quotes "dir  name"
<scyther> hi, is there any why to get a images width and height from the terminal?
<lee> I'm installing ubuntu onto a compactflash card - any recommendations for the filesystem? (the machine's task is to run a web browser for an internal system, cache will be off)
<lee> scyther: I would be highly surprised if ImageMagick couldn't do that for you
<trism> scyther: install imagemagick and type: identify image_filename
<help_me> i am trying to use gedit to edit the samba config file smb.cong but it wont let me type anything in?   can anyone help?
<AuroraX> Hello my dear humans
<AuroraX> i have a BIG question
<AuroraX> im going to start my master next year
<AuroraX> im from computer science and i dont know what to follow, embed systems, multimedia, distributed systems, or robotics
<k1ng> thanks exutux
<Logan_> !ot | AuroraX
<ubottu> AuroraX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<exutux> scyther: mogrify -resize 1024x800 image .jpg
<AuroraX> Logan_: isn't ubuntu for humans or something?
<Logan_> ...
<exutux> scyther: you need imagemagick installed
<Logan_> !ubuntu | AuroraX
<ubottu> AuroraX: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<scyther> thx lee and trism !
<AuroraX> ubottu: i would participate but i dont have a master yet :( lol bots
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exutux> scyther: or convert -sample 80x40 input.jpg output.jpg  in this case source image will not been modified
<AuroraX> ubottu: i know you're a but, the intelligent part is new to me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> AuroraX: Do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<Logan_> AuroraX: please stop playing with the bot, and continue your discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nimbiotics> I compressed some files into a 568Mb zip file and I'm trying to split it into 25Mb files. When I tryt the command "zipsplit -n 25000 MyCompressedFile.zip" I get error message "zipsplit error: Interrupted (aborting)". Why? TIA!
<scyther> exutux: ok, thx for the tips, but i only wanted to know how to get the width and height, not to resize them ;) but can be good in the future
<AuroraX> Logan_: ok
<skulltip> which light window manager can i use to run avant with, it's for a lower-spec pc
<skulltip> just set up my mom with ubuntu 10.10 on an older email, want to give her stuff like desklets or something too to show a clock, weather, etc. any recommendations?
<skulltip> ack older emachines
<shutd0wn> hello
<_antant> hi
<shutd0wn> Is possible to disable shutdown/reboot for normal users in Ubuntu 10.10?
<exutux> scyther: ups sorry <.< but i think that imagemagick does it
<skulltip> also want to set up automatic updates so she doesn't have to type in a password every time.
<shutd0wn> skulltip: ubuntu updates?
<skulltip> yes, for ubuntu 10.10
<exutux> scyther: how do you create the image now?
<exutux> scyther: or you talking about to get informaton about your pics?
<edwardteach> hi guys anyone know why fdisk -l has no output ?
<wechat> edwardteach: sudo !!
<shutd0wn> edwardteach: ye sudo
<shutd0wn> sudo fdisk -l
<iceroot> shutd0wn: to disable reboot its not possible. doesnt matter what rights you are setting in gnome or for the shutdown-command, you can pull a restart with the magic-keys (kernel-request)
<wechat> edwardteach: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<edwardteach> lol thanks
<scyther> exutux: yeah i wanted info from existing image
<mrbrdo> is it possible to boot from usb using pre-installed grub on a computer?
<mrbrdo> my computer seems to have problems booting from usb with bios setting, so i want to do it with grub if possible
<wechat> mrbrdo: can you switch your usb in bios as hdd-drive?
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: you want to edit the grub in the HDD but use ubuntu installation in usb?
<mrbrdo> i tried but doesn't boot
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn my disk somewhat failed
<aeon-ltd> mrbrdo: can it boot with cd?
<mrbrdo> no
<mrbrdo> i can enter mini grub
<mrbrdo> thats all
<skulltip> ah looks like cron-apt will update the system automatically without having to put in a password
<mrbrdo> i can write commands into grub
<skulltip> i mean a password every single time
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn when in mini grub mode (from internal HDD) i want to boot the USB drive with ubuntu livecd
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: did you install ubuntu to usb recently?
<aeon-ltd> mrbrdo: grub is post boot, grub is on your hdd so you're booting there,
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn yes 1 hour ago
<mrbrdo> aeon-ltd your point...?
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: it messed up the grub in HDD installation.. you need to fix it lol.
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn i am replacing the HDD
<exutux> scyther: well always by imagemagick tool  type identify your_pics.jpg
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn i need to boot into the livecd to install onto new hdd
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: you didnt use advanced installation didnt u
<Alexander> can somebody help me with Xchat?
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn no, and i don't see why this is relevant
<shutd0wn> !ask | Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alexander> Okay.
<mrbrdo> IS it possible to boot USB livecd from grub or not?
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: because ubuntu installation to usb changed your grub in hdd..
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: now you need to fix grub
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn no you got it all wrong
<Alexander> The toolbar in Xchat seems to have disappeared, can somebody please help me get it back?
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: just follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<mrbrdo> my god
<mrbrdo> I CANNOT BOOT INTO UBUNTU
<mrbrdo> how can i explain this better??
<shutd0wn> because of grub
<shutd0wn> ......
<mrbrdo> no
<mrbrdo> because HDD CRASHED
<A|i3N> hey If I want to upgrade from lucid to maverick, do I need to install all the updates including recommended? or can I just do the security updates?
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: lol if HDD CRASHED you cant do nothing about it.
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn: I NEED TO BOOT THE LIVE CD
<blackshirt> shutd0wn: what the problem
<Logan_> alex__: that's a question for #xchat
<Logan_> !caps | mrbrdo
<mrbrdo> from usb that is
<ubottu> mrbrdo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ae galera, alguem sabe abrir portas do modem atraves do ubuntu?
<Logan_> !pt | Um_cara_Qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_Qualquer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Alexander> Thanks Logan!
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn i can't boot into ubuntu whatsoever and ur giving me instructions to write into the shell which i can't access... ^^
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: if you bios cant boot from usb ..... you cant do nothing about it.. boot from livecd
<Logan_> oops, sorry alex__ - that was meant for Alexander
<zvacet> A|i3N : your system has to be up to date that means all updates and after that go for upgrade
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn for sure grub can boot from the usb??
<exutux> mrbrdo: grub2 can boot from iso too
<jwtiyar> A|i3N: U SHOULD DO ALL UPDATES
<A|i3N> ok. How big in general is the actual update?
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: if the grub is in crashed hdd ? lol
<mrbrdo> exutux can i boot from usb though?
<Logan_> !caps | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn it's obviously still working or i wouldn't be seeing it now would i
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: if you can get a terminal from hdd it isnt crashed.. it's just a messed up grub.
<jwtiyar> logan, whats problem with it i just forget it dammmmmn
<Alexander> Does anybody know why youtube videos aren't working on Mozilla firefox for me in Ubuntu?
<mrbrdo> shutd0wn look whatever ur not helping me at all
<mrbrdo> i just want to boot from the usb using grub mini mode
<spikey_> hi! I need help: I want to install ubuntu 10.10 server in my computer but it has a GPT partitions table. I don't found gparted in this install. How can i resolve it ?
<mrbrdo> what is so hard to understand about that
<blackshirt> Alexander: maybe you need flash player
<Alexander> i ALREADY HAVE IT.
<Alexander> Sorry caps!!
<shutd0wn> mrbrdo: ok i dont know what grub mini mode is
<maf> is freenode dropping for anyone ?
<exutux> mrbrdo: not from bootable usb, but if copy iso into usb stick you can set grub for boot from it
<maf> twice in last hour
<maf> I've been disconnected... not typical.
<shutd0wn> maf: #freenode
<shutd0wn> !ot > maf
<ubottu> maf, please see my private message
<Alexander> Anyway, whenever I try to load it, I get a black screen
<mrbrdo> exutux where could i take a look about that more in depth? i can do that no problem
<Logan_> !attitude | mrbrdo
<ubottu> mrbrdo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<esing123> hi
<Alexander> Anybody know what the problem could be?
<esing123> how do I open a port in ubuntu?
<Logan_> !please | Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<edwardteach> !partition | spikey_
<ubottu> spikey_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<shutd0wn> esing123: you dont need to by default..
<bastidrazor> esing123: start a service to listen and the port will open
<mrbrdo> exutux i mean which commands i need to use and how i find the usb drive label
<wechat>  esing123 some magic with iptables?
<exutux> http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/Boot-an-ISO-via-Grub2.html mrbrdo
<nsd_> Anyone know how I can bring up the Grub menu at boot? I've tried holding left and right shift, but neither have seemed to work.
<shutd0wn> esing123: only if you have a firewall enabled
<esing123> hmm
<shutd0wn> like iptables
<esing123> no firewall here
<Alexander> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shutd0wn> esing123: open the port in your router
<esing123> So if I start the samba service the port 139 will be opened automatically for my local honme
<Alexander> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Logan_> !botabuse | Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<esing123> shutd0wn Are you sure ?
<zvacet> !ufw | esing123
<ubottu> esing123: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<kyle_> how do i kill a process?
<exutux> esing123: you must open ports on router not in Ubuntu
<esing123> Should I open the port in my router also I want to use the service local ?
<mrbrdo> exutux how do i find which (hd...) is the usb?
<shutd0wn> esing123: dude, it opens the port automatically. if you want to share on lan dont open the port in router
<esing123> ok
<blackshirt> kyle_: you can use pkill/kill from terminal, or gnome-system-monitor under gui
<esing123> so no router configurations have to be done
<kyle_> r
<esing123> samba uses port 139 ?
<shutd0wn> esing123: for lan usually no...
<spikey_> edwardteach: I can't to use gparted. Can i install ubuntu on GPT ?
<esing123> because I need to  opend the port in my windows OS
<wechat> mrbrdo: ls -la /dev/disk/by-<Tab>
<kyle_> blackshit: i was copying files and now my mouse is stck on copy and i caan't really use ubuntu much.
<shutd0wn> esing123: check windows firewall and ask in ##windows
<mrbrdo> wechat IN GRUB not in ubuntu shell
<kyle_> i was watching a avi as well
<esing123> kk
<esing123> thx
<steve____> how do i change my name in irssi
<exutux> mrbrdo: probabily it's (hd1,1)
<kyle_> what do, terminal
<shutd0wn> (steve____: /nick nick)
<TechniCore> Might anyone know how to fix garbled text and crashing while retrieving server info on modded servers?
<Logan_> kyle_: I think it's blackshirt...
<wechat> mrbrdo: something like hd(*,*)
<TechniCore> on CSS
<steve____> ty TechniCore
<kyle_> am downloaded in firefox so don't want to kill that
<mrbrdo> exutux thx.. do i need to modify that second line in the link you gave me though? i have the ubuntu livecd iso
<blackshirt> kyle_: use Alt+F2, and run gnome-system-monitor for gui based
<TechniCore> Stryker: wat?
<kyle_> blackshirt: lol, versy sorry for the name !!!!!
<exutux> mrbrdo: follow he first step on the guide that i linked above
<TechniCore> Stryker: Why did you thank me?
<indrajeet> want youtube downloader
<mrbrdo> exutux its on the usb key on /ubuntu.iso
<shutd0wn> TechniCore: he wanted to thank me :)
<Stryker> lol
<Stryker> ty shutd0wn
<cchildress> hello again. i'm still having trouble getting an old broadcom wireless card to work in my laptop. does anyone have experience with the 4306 model, which falls under the "legacy" broadcom drivers?
<mrbrdo> exutux yes i know but "linux    (loop)/boot/grmlsmall/linux26 isofrom=/dev/sda1/grml/grml-small_2008.11.iso" this probably wont work for me?
<nsd_> Anyone know how to get the Grub menu to come up at boot time? I only have one installed OS so it's hidden by default. Even better, is there an option in the grub config to change that behavior?
<blackshirt> kyle_: okey
<indrajeet> want youtube downloader
<Stryker> i am a little lysdexic from too much marbon conoxide
<damian> nsd_, sudo apt-get install startup-manager
<Logan_> !repeat | indrajeet
<ubottu> indrajeet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cchildress> i used the additional drivers app to install what it suggested, and my wireless connection still says (firmware missing)
<LostDog> good nigth
<shutd0wn> indrajeet: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nsd_> damian: I've forgotten about that, but I'd rather dig into the configs by hand
<cchildress> indrajeet: look for that plugin for firefox. i think it's called download helper
<LostDog> i'm brasilian
<exutux> mrbrdo: indeed doesn't work that entry
<shutd0wn> !br | LostDog
<ubottu> LostDog: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Stryker> what is the command to configure x.org from command line? I remember a setup window in the command line that done it for me
<mrbrdo> eh nevermind this i'm just gonna use another computer to install ubuntu on the disk and then just put the disk into the other computer
<shutd0wn> indrajeet: you can use Firefox's cache folder to save videos from youtube etc..
<mrbrdo> thx anyway
<cchildress> Stryker: X -configure? xorg --config? i can't remember lol
<cchildress> been too long since i did that
<exutux> mrbrdo: it is another iso
<Stryker> cchildress: how do i stop x first?
<wechat> nsd_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cchildress> Stryker: if you're using ubuntu, killing X is no longer ctrl-alt-backspace, so i'm not sure
<cchildress> you may want to google that, or just boot with a livecd
<shutd0wn> Stryker: you can activate ctrl+alt+backspace
<Stryker> it is a live cd
<zvacet> Stryker: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cchildress> zvacet: thank you; i knew there had to be a proper command
<Stryker> the resolution is too high for my screen on the cd
<spikey_> hi! I need help: I want to install ubuntu 10.10 server in my computer but it has a GPT partitions table. I don't found gparted in this install. How can i resolve it ?
<shutd0wn> Stryker: because you dont have graphics driver installed.
<cchildress> Stryker: what res is it capable of?
<wechat> spikey_: what is GPT?
<cchildress> i've never had that problem before
<Stryker> it is capable of 1280x768
<nsd_> wechat, damian: I think I've found the setting to adjust to make it work
<shutd0wn> Stryker: you cant install graphics driver in a livecd.. because you need to restart..
<nsd_> wechat: I have to admit I forgot to check the wiki ;)
<spikey_> wechat:: partition table
<Stryker> the res is too high, i just need to tone it down a bit
<wechat> spikey_: fdisk --help, parted --help
<Alexander> Does anybody know how to change the language in Ubuntu?
<shutd0wn> Stryker: live cd is only for testing, experimenting not installing drives etc.
<cchildress> Stryker: well, can't you access the preferences?
<cchildress> and change the monitor settings?
<shutd0wn> Stryker: go to System Preferences Monitor
<cchildress> to lower the res so you can see everything?
<Stryker> how, cchildress
<Stryker> how shutd0wn
<cchildress> follow shutd0wn instructions
<wechat> nsd_: mywaytolinux.blogspot.com - repair grub under ATB :)
<shutd0wn> Stryker: go to Ubuntu menu.. System - Preferences - Monitor
<cchildress> go to the system -> preferences menu, and choose monitor settings
<Stryker> it boots up, then it says out of range on my monitor, i cannot get into x
<cchildress> ahh
<shutd0wn> lol..
<Stryker> i cannot do that
<cchildress> hit alt-F2 and see if you get a cli
<Stryker> i do get a virtual terminal
<damian> shutd0wn, livecds are meant for testing it out, but they are also given the capability to help fix your computer
<Stryker> it is visible too
<cchildress> good, good...then you should be able to log in and perform a text-based install from there
<cchildress> unless it automatically logs you in...i can't remember
<Stryker> i am not installing
<shutd0wn> damian: I dont know if he wants to fix resolution using the livecd.. if that is the case so yea.. :)
<Stryker> i am using it to browse web without traces
<Stryker> i want to fix the res of the livecd so i can use it
<cchildress> Stryker: you may want to try the alternative disk, then. perhaps it will better support your video solution
<histo> Stryker: install video driver on it.
<Stryker> i cannot
<cchildress> because i'm not sure how you'd alter the res out of X in the livecd environment
<histo> Stryker: also maybe look at private browsing so you can browse without leaving traces on the pc
<shutd0wn> histo: not possible in livecd
<histo> shutd0wn: sure it is
<shutd0wn> histo: you need to restart to activate video drivers right?
<cchildress> you have to restart X, but it's possible
<Stryker> it is possible, as the cd writes its filesystem onto the memory
<shutd0wn> oh ok
<cchildress> shutd0wn: no modprobe will get it
<Stryker> not the driver part tho
<Stryker> i do not need drivers, i need a lower resolution
<cchildress> nothing stays though....so you have to change it *every* time
<cchildress> unless you make a bootable flash drive and have a change file...
<shutd0wn> Stryker: you mean a bigger resolution .. like 1024
<spikey_> wechat:: parted is not present and fdisk doesn't support GPT :(
<Stryker> the stupid livecds have done this b4 to me, and i used a command that made a commandline window pop up and walked me thru my settings
<cchildress> hmm
<Stryker> i need 1024x768 cuz it is my fav res
<histo> shutd0wn: no you don't have to restart
<cchildress> Stryker: ok...then at least we know there is already something for it
<shutd0wn> ok
<histo> shutd0wn: you can modprobe the module and restart X
<shutd0wn> nice
<Stryker> but the live cd wants it to be much higher
<wechat> spikey_: install parted
<zvacet> Stryker:  see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<Stryker> how do i mod probe
<xj> good morning everyone!
<iiicyg> spikey_, http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<shutd0wn> xj: night
<cchildress> Stryker: you probably won't need to, if you're lowering the resolution
<cchildress> Stryker: you only install the driver if you can't get a high enough res, or a specific res/refresh rate etc
<cchildress> or if you want 3d accelleratoin
<cchildress> which shouldn't matter to you
<Stryker> will xrandr work while x is already initiated
<xj> night?
<GrayPhoenix> Has anyone else been experiencing Flash problems today?
<cchildress> has google provided you with much information about the wizard you spoke of?
<kontagious> hey guys, im about to switch to ubuntu 64 bit (so vmware wont freeze a ton).... is there anything i should know?
<Prinler^Lin> Can socan someone please hlp me setup a proxy on my home server so i can connect from work? mine blocks my gmail driving me nuts
<Stryker> no, cuz i 4got the name
<Logan_> !flashissues | GrayPhoenix
<ubottu> GrayPhoenix: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<histo> kontagious: nope
<kontagious> should i be concerned about drivers or incompatible programs
<histo> kontagious: no problems here. I would recomend installing flash prerelease the 64bit version from adobe
<spikey_> wechat, iiicyg: I'm in ubuntu server install cd :\
<Stryker> i think it had something to do with xvesa
<kontagious> histo, thanks i will
<giiker> anyone can recomend a faster/lighter web browser (other than firefox,chrome or opera) please?!
<wechat> spikey_: alt+f2?
<giiker> based on usage only please
<histo> giiker: w3m links elinks
<damian> konqueror?
<wechat> giiker: links2
<iiicyg> spikey_, yes. Install gdisk & follow instructions.
<histo> giiker: yeah links2
<shutd0wn> giiker: there isnt one . lol those are the best.
<wechat> yeah, w3m
<GrayPhoenix> Logan: Thank you, I was able to fix mine by upgrading to the new Flash Player beta, but I was not having trouble before today
<zvacet> giiker:  you can try midori
<histo> giiker: there is dillo also that's about as light as they get for GUI browsers
<shutd0wn> !best > shutd0wn
<ubottu> shutd0wn, please see my private message
<giiker> histo: I 've tried before elinks, and I was banned in some websites, their reason, I was using a crawler...
<spikey_> iiicyg: apt-install gdisk ?
<giiker> wechat: same comment to histo
<wechat> spikey_: sudo apt-get install gdisk
<histo> giiker: never had that happen.  but I mostly use w3m on text based stuff.
<cchildress> Stryker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<shutd0wn> giiker: change user-agent?
<esing123> hi
<shutd0wn> .p
<spikey_> wechat: apt-ge is not present in CD
<spikey_> :\
<cchildress> Stryker: and search for "resolution"
<esing123> I need to setup my smb.conf correctly
<cchildress> you'll get a hotkey to change the resolution on the fly
<shutd0wn> spikey_: apt-get*
<giiker> zvacet: I heard of midori, but haven tried yet, have you used it before?
<esing123> PLease help me with that !!
<wechat> spikey_: strange cd
<esing123> This is my distru and I want support !
<iiicyg> spikey_, and what present?
<zvacet> giiker:  yes I use it from time to time
<histo> !samba | esing123
<ubottu> esing123: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<shutd0wn> spikey_: sudo apt-get install package
<giiker> histo: tried onece dillo on some light distro, going to try again...thankx
<Stryker> thx cchildress
<spikey_> apt-install, apt-setup. apt-setup-signed-release, apt-setup-verify
<cchildress> does anyone have any luck using the legacy-b43 drivers/firmware?  i have a 4306 i can't get to work
<Stryker> that seems like it will work
<cchildress> this is a broadcom wireless adapter
<esing123> Help me to setup my smb.conf !!!
<histo> !broadcom > cchildress
<ubottu> cchildress, please see my private message
<Stryker> i will try it out, and maybe come back
<histo> !samba > esing123
<ubottu> esing123, please see my private message
<cchildress> yeah...i've seen all that
<spikey_> wechat:, iiicyg, shutd0wn : apt-install, apt-setup. apt-setup-signed-release, apt-setup-verify
<histo> !afk > Axlin
<ubottu> Axlin, please see my private message
<iiicyg> spikey_, er. Lets google about install utils from cd. Wait a minute.
<iiicyg> spikey_, also, this time you can try to read "man apt-install"
<maf> where do I set color ot 32 bit ?
<giiker> shutd0wn: I use firefox and chrome right now, and there are some user-agent addons, but need a lighter browser too, my RAM is low and sometimes my box get sluggish, only 768 MB :-(
<maf> in ubuntu desktop version ?
#ubuntu 2011-03-17
<Axlin> sorry histo, bip signs me in as Axlin|AFK automatically until i fire up a client
<esing123> Histo if you send me those links you must explain me what of this is useful to me
<maf> VirtualBox said I'm in 16 and need to set Ubuntu to 32 bit color.
<histo> giiker: perhaps use a lighter desktop environment
<esing123> Histo you dont even know what I want to do
<histo> esing123: the second link
<maf> I don't see it under System/Preferences.
<damian> Why does the livecd have gparted, but the actual install doesn't?
<giiker> thankx guys for the replies, I will install and run midory and dillo and see how it goes...
<histo> esing123: maybe if you asked people would know what help you need.
<damian> Its rather inconvenient
<histo> !ask > esing123
<ubottu> esing123, please see my private message
<wechat> esing123: maybe you don't mentioned 'guest or winuser password in config file?
<lathan_devers> ubottu, test
<ubottu> You're testing my patience!
<wechat> esing123: anyway try swat -- somethink like http://localhost:<someportnumber>
<maf> can someone tell me where I can set color to 32 bit ? in ubuntu ?
<iiicyg> spikey_, what about dpkg?
<giiker> histo: I have Lubuntu installed in my 600 Mhz and 256 MB laptop and it works nice, but, really I need to uild another box RIGHT NOW!
<wechat> ubottu: you have a patiance?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spikey_> iiicyg: nothing
<giiker> thanx again! will be back  in a few!
<cchildress> so i have tried the usual instructions for installing a legacy broadcom wireless adapter...and still no luck. anyone have an idea what might be wrong? besides me :p
<maf> ?
<headset> any use maplayer bout ?
<jepeux> how long should gcc44 take to build?
<histo> esing123: what is your problem with samba specifically?
<Prinler^Lin> Can i delete the stuff in /var/cache/apt ???
<esing123> how do I know which workgroup I have https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<iiicyg> spikey_, try apt-install
<bastidrazor> Prinler^Lin: yes with sudo apt-get clean
<flohuels> hi all
<wechat> Prinler^Lin: sudo apt-get clean
<flohuels> have 1 question about screen and screenrc...
<jepeux> flohuels: just ask.. ;)
<flohuels> how do i specify a shell with options e.g. "bash --rcfile.."
<histo> esing123: on the samba server or on windows computers?
<Prinler^Lin> ok ty
<giiker> by the way anybody using chromiun with GPU acceleration?
<flohuels> already asked in #LFD but they couldn't help me...
<histo> giiker: I have version 10 installed
<semitones> What is the difference in xset dpms between the modes "standby," "suspend," and "off"?
<semitones> i can't find em on the googles
<esing123> histo let me exaplin what I want to do
<exutux> flohuels: --rcfile file Execute commands from file instead of the system wide initialization file /etc/bash.bashrc and the  standard personal initialization file ~/.bashrc if the shell is interactive (see INVOCATION below).
<headset> so ubuntu 10.10 cant play movies
<maf> does anyone know how to set default color to 32 bit in ubuntu ?
<esing123> histo I want to down and upload files to my linux computer from my windows 7
<headset> getting lines in screen
<giiker> histo: is acceleration worth only for video? o does the gpu really help run it faster?
<esing123> histo I have added this into smb.conf so far : http://pastebin.com/h4V8Wmww
<histo> esing123: well you have several options. You could create a samba share on the ubuntu computer and windows 7 would be able to browse to it with proper settings.
<wechat> esing123: what is the connection type beetween two machines?
<histo> giiker: i don't see any gpu settings
<histo> giiker: but i'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<esing123> wechat wlan ofc
<semitones> where do I put my bash script so that it's in the $path?
<esing123> wechat and ethernet
<giiker> ok, thanx!
<esing123> histo what is the other option than ?
<esing123> *then
<flohuels> @exutux: bash doesn't use one of the standard rc files, it's not a problem in ubuntu but in one other linux system...
<bastidrazor> semitones: you can add it like the example in ~/.profile
<histo> esing123: okay does the windows computer see the ubuntu computer in the Network sectioin?
<wechat> semitones: echo $PATH
<maf> anyone ?
<esing123> histo no unfornatutly not
<histo> esing123: try clicking on start and going to run and type //ipofubuntucomputer
<exutux> flohuels: so this is worng channel
<bastidrazor> semitones: err..i misread.. you can have a ~/bin that will be included in your PATH so that you can add your scripts there.
<histo> esing123: substituting ip with the actual ip ofcourse
<exutux> wrong*
<esing123> histo does it matter if I use lubuntu for the //opfubuntucomputer command?
<semitones> bastidrazor, ok. too bad there isn't one automatically made for you
<esing123> ihsto ah okay
<flohuels> hmm ok sorry for that i thought there would be many people with general screen/bash knowledge
<histo> esing123: no the actuall internal ip address
<flohuels> :-) but thanks
<bastidrazor> semitones: just create it mkdir ~/bin then add files to it. ~/.profile will automatically add it for you
<esing123> k
<semitones> oh sweet! thanks
<exutux> flohuels: but bash is bash in all linux systems.... and --rcfile works too
<histo> esing123: you could also open a cmd prompt in windows from the run dialog and try to ping the ip of the lubuntu computer
<semitones> bastidrazor, what extension should a bash script use?
<maf> if you can read this line press .
<histo> semitones: doesn't need one
<maf> I get the feeling my posts aren't even posting.
<histo> semitones: linux doesn't use extensions
<semitones> sweet
<bastidrazor> semitones: extensions are pointles in linux. as long as its executable
<histo> maf: we can see you
<maf> oh, phew. ok
<wechat> semitones: *.sh or not any . But make it chmod +x
<flohuels> exutux: yeah, and I will have to use --rcfile option for bash in screenrc...
<bastidrazor> semitones: after you've added it, either start a new terminal session or type source ~/.profile
<semitones> ok i'll leave it as no extension
<semitones> "source ~/.profile" ?
<esing123> no it does not work histo
<bastidrazor> semitones: that will rerun .profile so that ~/bin is included in your PATH.
<esing123> /192.168.0.100
<flohuels> exutux: i also could write a script or alias that includes that option but i thought there must be the possibility to do that in screenrc itself...
<esing123> /192.168.0.100:139 does not work either
<histo> esing123: forget about the port its //192.168.0.100
<histo> esing123: if that is the ip of the lubuntu machine
<cchildress> hmm...by manually extracting the firmware i seem to have it going...for now
<esing123> yes in my router it says lubunts ip is 100
<esing123> and in ifconfig too
<maf> so, I'm running XP and installed Ubuntu via VirtualBox... So I could run Ubuntu inside of VB - and then install VB on ubuntu and install another instance of XP and run IT from ubuntu ?
<ccvvcc> I got a file alot of lines formatted like this a,b how can i change positions? so it will be b,a?
<maf> I wonder how many layers you could go
<histo> esing123: okay then //192.168.0.100 two /  not one
<maf> XP inside of ubuntu inside of XP inside of ubuntu etc.
<wechat> esing123: maybe you need some GUI prorgram to configure share like in GNOME
<Alexander> Can somebody help me? I just installed flash player with ubuntu on my lappy and youtube videos will not play
<histo> esing123: or it's \\192.168.0.100 I can never remember what windows uses
<histo> or \
<ccvvcc> I got a file alot of lines formatted like this a,b how can i change positions? so it will be b,a?
<histo>  /
<Evan1> Alexander: Did you restart your web browser?
<Alexander> Mhm.
<flohuels> Alexander: install flashplugin-installer
<maf> I have another question, although I still haven't found where to set color to 32 bit.   How can I increase my screen size from 800x 600  ?  Using VirtualBox from XP to run ubuntu
<Alexander> I already have flash. :X
<bastidrazor> ccvvcc: if you were using vim you could :s/a,b/b,a/g
<maf> seems 800x600 is largest it allows.
<wechat> ccvvcc: search some commands working with columns
<histo> maf: install guest additions
<esing123> histo no it doesnt work either
<maf> is that from ubuntu ?
<maf> ok -I'll look into that. thanks
<esing123> but I can ping 192.168.0.100 tho
<maf> oh, I see
<maf> in VB
<ccvvcc> bastidrazor, but not all the file is a,b
<histo> esing123: do you get an error when you try what I told you. doens't help me when you say it doesn't work.
<SpooK^laptop> should work
<ccvvcc> b,c n,w
<ccvvcc> etc..
<wechat> esing123: chmod 777 your_share_folder
<Alexander> I already have it flohuels.
<jepeux> jepeux: self
<histo> wechat: that won't do anything
<semitones> Alexander, how did you install flash?
<Alexander> Via Software center
<esing123> yes histo. it says //192.168.0.100 could not be found
<histo> wechat: he can't even see the machine in network browsing doesn't matter if the shares are working at this point.
<histo> esing123: can you pastebin your full smb.conf please
<esing123> ok
<histo> esing123: any firewall ont he windows 7 box?
<bastidrazor> ccvvcc: then run another with the matching argument
<semitones> Alexander, "adobe flash plugin"?
<wechat> histo: ok, install Look@LAN, Zenmap and scan your network from win*
<Alexander> mhm
<exutux> histo: but shared folder is in windows or in Ubuntu?
<histo> esing123: i've seen issues with filesharing and some firewalls like norton etc...
<semitones> Alexander, what version of ubuntu? 32 bit, 64 bit?
<histo> exutux: he's trying to get samba going so  windows 7 box can see a share
<wechat> Alexander: go get.adobe.com/**** and download *.deb -- it always works  for me
<Alexander> 64 bit
<semitones> 10.10?
<Alexander> the latest version
<Alexander> I think so.
<exutux> histo: windows use \\ipaddr
<histo> exutux: ahh
<histo> esing123: \\192.168.0.100  would be the right slash not /
<semitones> hmm it should be working then -- might want to visit this page to see if it's just youtube messing up http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<stiltzkin> Greetings...hoping someone can help me with a frustrating display issue
<semitones> Alexander, that should tell you what version of flash you have installed
<randomuser> just popped in - if the guy working on samba is still trying to figure it out, i have some tips
<wechat> Alexander: dpkg -l | grep flash
<histo> semitones: 10.2 has issues right now
<stiltzkin> I have a Dell panel, an E153FPF I believe
<histo> Alexander: there is a 64bit version of flash prerelease availible from adobe fyi
<stiltzkin> There is a bug out for my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/514997
<exutux> histo: and on Ubuntu him must create sambauser by smbpasswd
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514997 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Dell E153Fpf 15" monitor not supported for native resolution" [Undecided,New]
<semitones> .2?
<stiltzkin> ubottu, yeah I see that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> exutux: not to browse to a computer only when trying to access the shares
<exutux> histo: oh sure
<histo> exutux: he can't even get the first part working so he hasn't made it that far.
<semitones> histo, my version is 10.2, on 64 bit and it seems to be working. what is the bug?
<SpooK^laptop> ubottu, allright divide 2 with 0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alexander> histo where can i get it?
<exutux> histo: oh ok, step by step setup :p
<stiltzkin> OK, so basically I can't get X to start at all with this monitor. I think it's a refresh rate problem. I've tried setting it myself manually in xorg.conf but to no avail
<stiltzkin> Anyone have any ideas?
<esing123> uhm
<histo> Alexander: i'm trying to find you a link hold up they keep hiding it on adobe
<Alexander> Lol, thanks.
<esing123> histo it was a lot of work copying all infos from nano ^^ here you go : http://pastebin.com/r9Rfvqzd
<poliumgh> hi
<stiltzkin> I've been working at this on and off over the past 3 days and I can't make any headway with it
<histo> Alexander: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<Guest41402> i got 50gb for the root system, how much space it used by ubuntu maverick by default?
<stiltzkin> I'm beginning to think Ubuntu just can't support my monitor
<histo> !pastebinit > esing123
<ubottu> esing123, please see my private message
<Alexander> so histo, how do i install that?
<Alexander> And is it safe?
<esing123> oh yes
<esing123> !!!
<esing123> \\IP works
<esing123> :)
<FloodBot3> esing123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stiltzkin> Anyone here an expert with xorg.conf maybe?
<wechat> Alexander: get.adobe.com/flashplayer
<histo> Alexander: remove whatever flash you have now. and dowload that. Then you put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins for just your user or /lib/mozilla/plugins where ever the system wide folder is if you want it system wide
<histo> Alexander: after extracting it ofcourse
<Alexander> right
<wechat> esing123: congratulations
<Alexander> Thanks!
<randomuser> esing123, lol, that was going to be my tip
<Guest41402> is there anything like silverlight for linux?
<wechat> Guest41402: moonlight
<esing123> thx
<Guest41402> i'll take a look, thx
<esing123> histo but is my smb.conf correct th o?
<histo> esing123: okay the network browsing is just a stupid problem with netbios naming. Or the workgroups are different.
<histo> esing123: I would suggest putting your shares at the bottom of the file not at the top but it looks okay to me.
<Samuel2> i got 50gb for the root system, how much space it used by ubuntu maverick by default?
<wechat> Guest41402: Guest41402 : install it then click on video - accept the message - and it will download codecs - enjoy
<stiltzkin> I'm gonna try one more refresh rate setting and if it doesn't work I'm installing a different OS, this is kinda nuts
<esing123> oki
<damian> Unfortunately moonlight doesn't work with netflix because of drm
<esing123> i set chmod now to 755
<Alexander> wait histo
<esing123> i will test it
<Alexander> I can't find my firefox folder.
<wechat> Samuel2: my / is allways 10GB - really enogh
<Samuel2> seems fine then
<semitones> How come my script "screenoff" runs in terminal, but when I set a keyboard shortcut to run it, I get
<Samuel2> thx wechat
<histo> esing123: there is also this for creating samba users if you want user pass access http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/ .  If you want guest access you ahve to edit your smb.conf accordingly and change security = user to security = share
<wechat> Samuel2: absolutely fine, and my home is always 8 GB - ok
<histo> stiltzkin: what's wrong?
<semitones> "error while trying to run (screenoff) which is linked to the key <foo><bar><bob>
<semitones> "
<damian> As long as you keep all your big stuff on a separate partition 10GB is definitely enough
<iiicyg> Hi
 * rootpt is away: Estou ocupado
<stiltzkin> histo, display isn't supported by Ubuntu I suppose. Not sure
<Samuel2> now how can I get rid of the old kernal in grub?
<histo> stiltzkin: nvm I see the problem.
<randomuser> wechat, i don't believe you. You said 'always 10GB' then 'always 8GB' and i dont think either is enough
<histo> stiltzkin: what type of video card?
<iiicyg> Can you advise me extremely lightweight browser (not console)?
<Samuel2> iiicyg, \ chromium
<stiltzkin> histo, Radeon RV200 QW
<histo> stiltzkin: did you see post #5 it has a solution
<semitones> How come my script "screenoff" runs in terminal, but when I set a keyboard shortcut to run it, I get "error while trying to run (screenoff) which is linked to the key <foo><bar><bob>"
<stiltzkin> histo, yes, the solution is only for the nvidia-xconfig though
<wechat> randomuser: 10GB - /, 2GB - swap, 8GB - /home
<itaylor57> i have 10.10 64bit and my flash works fine
<stiltzkin> histo, I can't even get X to run at all. The monitor just says "Cannot display this video mode."
<histo> stiltzkin: there is also the xrandr solution.
<stiltzkin> histo, xrandr does nothing. Just prints "Can't open display."
<Alexander> histo please help me?
<headset> seen ubuntu dont like ati cards
<Alexander> I can't find my firefox folder
<Alexander> :X
<histo> stiltzkin: most likely you are going to have to setup a custom xorg.conf to set the max display
<semitones> i thought ubuntu didn't use xorg.conf no mores
<stiltzkin> histo, already done that. Multiple times with various settings
<aeon-ltd> headset: linux in general doesn't like ati cards, though its getting better
<damian> I made the mistake of giving Ubuntu 40GB when after year (I upgraded over the internet to 10.10 from 10.04), I have only used 10.25GiB, I use a games partition for wine and storage for big downloads
<stiltzkin> histo, including the ones on that bug page, straight from Dell specs
<histo> Alexander: well for your user its in /home/Alexander/.mozilla/plugins the system wide one. I have to check on hold up
<wechat> semitones: maybe `gnome-terminal <keyforcommand> script_name`
<headset> is that why mplayer dont movies that well
<semitones> wechat, cool will try
<alecbenzer> I just got a fresh 10.10 install, intalled chrome (not chromium) and tried to go to youtube. I didn't get anything about the flash plugin not working but the video just won't load. (flash is also listed in about:plugins). anyone know what might be up?
<histo> Alexander: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<semitones> alecbenzer, tell us what version of flash you have http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<histo> Alexander: you need to install flash
<damian> I wish I could give Vista 20GB, but winsxs and several other folders fill up within a few hours of use
<Alexander> where is /usr under?
<Alexander> File system
<histo> Alexander: yes
<Alexander> Thanks
<Alexander> Wait
<esing123> hehe it even works entering my downloads folder :D
<alecbenzer> semitones: 10,2,152,27
<esing123> Thanks !!!!!!!
<Alexander> What do you mean install flash?
<histo> Alexander: extract the downloaded file tar -xvzf nameofflash.tgz   then cp the .so somehting like sudo cp thenameofthe.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins   then restart firefox
<stiltzkin> Where can I check to see what refresh rate Ubuntu is trying to use for my monitor? I set the correct values in xorg.conf
<histo> Alexander: or you cna just copy it in your /home/username/.mozilla/plugins folder without sudo but it won't be system wide.  I don't know if there are other users on this box etc...
<alecbenzer> hm, actually hulu's player seems to be working
<alecbenzer> maybe just a problem with youtube
<esing123> Will samba be started every start automatically or do I have to add it to startup settings?
<nimbiotics> Helllo evry1. I've got a  568Mb zip file and I need to split it into 25Mb files. When I try the command "zipsplit -n 25000 MyCompressedFile.zip" I get error message "zipsplit error: Interrupted (aborting)". Why? TIA!
<histo> alecbenzer: if you are running 10.2 there are many bugs
<semitones> alecbenzer, i think it might me -- try enabling html5 on youtube
<Samuel2> is there some usefullnes for the mentest thing in the grub?
<semitones> histo, what bugs?
<Alexander> nope histo
<histo> semitones: try opening two flash videos at once watch it crash
<Alexander> just me
<histo> Alexander: nope what?
<Alexander> So which is the easiest way?
<histo> Alexander: ohh
<Alexander> I am the only user on my lappy
<xj> how to uninstall my QQ
<semitones> histo, sure that happens, but it shouldn't prevent them from opening any videos
<histo> Alexander: then just put it in /home/username/.mozilla/plugins   remember .mozilla is a hidden directory in your /home/username so if you are looking at it with a GUI filemanager. You have to hit ctrl+h to show the hidden folders
<histo> semitones: it derps up sometimes
<Alexander> thanks histo!!
<histo> semitones: also practly none of there videos or html5 or don't work
<wechat> esing123: install chkconfig (it turns on the deamon like this: sudo chkconfig <deamon> on)
<xj> hello , help~ how can i uninstall my QQ
<semitones> Alexander, remember when you need to upgrade flash, uninstall this plugin before using software center
<headset> only get mplayer in x11
<AP> hi
<exutux> esing123: it will start alone at the boot
<itaylor57> histo: I juat ran 3 youtube vids and no crash
<Alexander> wait what semitones?
<esing123> exutux ah k
<AP> whats going on
<Alexander> histo there is no plugins folder just an extensions folder
<histo> itaylor57: it will derp at some point
<AP> wHAt isgoing oooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<exutux> esing123: you don't need install
<esing123> How do I start teamviewer automatically on startup?
<histo> Alexander: then put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins   use sudo
<rww> AP: Ubuntu technical support.
<esing123> ok thx exutux :)
<histo> esing123: at it to your session
<histo> esing123: s/at/add
<Alexander> so what command do i put in the terminal?
<exutux> esing123: you don't need to install other things
<xj> hello , help~ how can i uninstall my QQ?
<AP> hi i am new not in your company
<histo> Alexander: sudo cp nameoffile.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<damian> memtest is probably the best way to test your memory, as for why its included in grub, convenience?
<stephthegeek> so i plugged in a secondary monitor and enabled it, and after applying/closing changes, my taskbars have become unclickable and partially hidden
<Alexander> .so?
<esing123> histo s/at/add teamviewer ?
<AP> yes
<semitones> Alexander, if you manually install the pre-release plugin, you'll have to remove it before attempting the "normal" install through software center
<semitones> Alexander, like if you wanted to get updates
<AP> yes
<stephthegeek> i can alt-tab to a terminal window though, so how would i open display settings from the command line?
<exutux> xj: what about your QQ is?
<Alexander> but semitones, the normal plugin is not working for me
<stephthegeek> (or fix this some alternate way)
<histo> esing123: add teamviwer to your session startup.  Look under system > preferences > session or startup applications can't remember what it's called uner the menu now.
<Alexander> i mean it is but youtube is not working
<histo> Alexander: you need to restart your browser after putting the .so in that folder
<histo> Alexander: and check the about:plugins page
<giiker> guys, I think Iḿ stickting to w3m, midori uses webkit and runs a little faster than firefox but less ram, links, lynx does not format webpages that well... love my new browser :-)
<semitones> Alexander, i'm not saying not to do the manual install, i'm just telling you ahead of time how to update it in the future
<xj> extutux , a software.
<damian> nimbiotics, if you can't use zip's built in splitter you could always use split in conjunction with it
<histo> giiker: links or links2 has graphics support fyi
<esing123> histo yes I have the session manager in preferences but I cant add anything to it. there is a list with checkboxes no more
<exutux> xj: software called QQ? i don't know it, but how you have installed it? from repos or??
<wechat> exutux: it is some kind of icq - qq
<headset> better use swap or ram ?
<histo> esing123: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<esing123> histo i run lubuntu 1010
<wechat> esing123: make .xinit file?
<giiker> histo: just read the man page about the -g option thanks, will try it now with g option
<histo> esing123: ask in #lubuntu i'm not sure what "their way" is
<aeon-ltd> headset: ram, its faster but you need both anyway
<stephthegeek> hmm, ok i figured out how to disable the second monitor, except the problem still exists going back to just my laptop screen -- taskbars missing text labels and unclickable
<esing123> oki
<esing123> thx
<headset> got it set to 0 ?
<xj> exutux , i am new , can you tell me how to uninstall  a software ?
<histo> xj: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<alex__> why is x-windows xlib xorg or x anything sooooooooooooooooooooo bad?
<alex__> gtk included
<xj> i think it is just as other
<bullgard4> dist-upgrade Ubuntu 10.04.1 to 10.10 only partially succeeded. '~$ sudo service gdm restart' obtains: "restart: Unknown instance:". What is the correct syntax?
<alex__> it's like the x system is just one big steaming pile
<histo> alex__: what areyou trying to do?
<wechat> bullgard4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<MagicJ> If I connect to a remote machine using PLACES/NETWORK etc I can use what I need from the GUI - how do I see that remote machine once I am connected from the command line, etc?
<bullgard4> wechat: I will follow your suggestion.
<Guest75903> \list
<alex__> histo, i'm trying to do the windows equivalent of taking a screenshot (IN MEMORY ONLY. no jpegs, pngs or whatevers to create), and then reading the colors of pixels
<alex__> soudns sooo easy doesn't it?
<exutux> esing123: you must edit /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart and put your command there
<wechat> bullgard4: sudo /etc/init.d/<service> restart
<giiker> histo: i just run links -g website, and got error: nod isplay driver, haha forgot i'm sshing to a remote box :-)
<alex__> and i got lost for 7 hours in this x crap and some other sdl crap that hasn't had dcoumentation updated since 2009
<exutux> xj: you can use synaptic too
<stephthegeek> ah, this link worked, in case anyone's following along at home... http://netgator.blogspot.com/2010/06/taskbar-missing-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<histo> giiker: ahh yeah you need a worker frame buffer to do graphics with links2 unless you use X forwarding and launch it.  It may work that way with the -g option.
<alex__> gtk is documented just as well as sdl.. piss poor
<exutux> esing123: or in ~/.config/autostart
<alex__> gtk gdk gtkmm whatever it is
<alex__> it's a big huge mess.
<esing123> perfect thx
<xj> exutux , yes , synaptic is well
<esing123> thx exutux I added it
<giiker> histo: thanx again
<esing123> I reboot now
<esing123> and hpfully it works
<alex__> linux is only good for wgetting apache servers and configuring nat and connecting a shitty website to the internet.
<xj> extux ,thanks
<alex__> not for anything else you might do on a regular desktop
<exutux> not at all
<histo> !language | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bullgard4> wechat: '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' did not produce any output. (The command was accepted.)
<alex__> anything video, forget it
<histo> alex__: what you are trying to do is not something that is normally done. If you have a question about ubuntu please feel free to ask.
<alex__> it's like linux is for blind people only
<histo> !ot | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alex__> expected as much. "not supported"
<exutux> it's only your wrong opinion
<wechat> bullgard4: restarting gdm will kill your graphics - it's like ctrl+alt+del
<alex__> o well back to windows
<exutux> \o/
<wechat> alex__: Niasilil?
<alex__> what?
<wechat> alex__: fixed: "into win*"
<nimbiotics> damian, How do u do that, and will I be able to unzip in windows?
<bullgard4> wechat: What should I substitute for <service> in the command: 'sudo /etc/init.d/<service> restart'?
<stiltzkin> I plugged in a Compaq monitor with the same resolution - works fine. So it's just that particular Dell monitor that doesn't work? Hope someone can help me understand this.
<h00k> bullgard4: sudo [servicenamehere] restart, for instance: sudo service ssh restart
<wechat> bullgard4: sorry, i can't remember is a gdm a service
<h00k> wechat, bullgard4: yes, gdm is a service
<randomuser> alex__, don't you have a print screen button?
<wechat> h00k: :)
<histo> stiltzkin: probably an issue with the refresh rate or hz
<alex__> randomuser, i'm trying to apply the concepts of artificial intelligence to a game.
<giiker> histo: had to enable graphics when compiling, aaahhhhhhh!
<alex__> which invovles screen scraping.
<stiltzkin> histo, but they both seem to use the same refresh rate - 60Hz
<alex__> not print screen and me manually doing things
<wechat> bullgard4: the *best* way to restart gdm is `kill gdm` ^)
<h00k> wechat, bullgard4: sudo service gdm restart <- this works very nicely
<alex__> but yea.. the whole x windows system is completely broken
<alex__> there has even been a book written about how broken it is
<histo> !troll > alex__
<randomuser> alex__, so you have one entity that needs to react to another, and it's "input" comes from color recognition and screen scraping?
<histo> stiltzkin: odd
<alex__> yes randomuser
<wechat> hook: ok, :) i'm usually restart apache and openvpn not gdm :)
<stiltzkin> histo, I'd much rather use the Dell panel if possible - the Compaq is a hulking beast
<alex__> specifically, i'm doing a neural network ocr thing.
<bullgard4> h00k: It does not work nicely. It obtains with me: "restart: Unknown instance:".
<wechat> alex__: "Niasilil" == give up
<alex__> it's easy in windows..  getdesktopwindow(), get the device context, getpixel() job done.
<randomuser> alex__, is there somethigng that led you to believe this is sound methodology for programming a game?
<alex__> randomuser
<wechat> bullgard4: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm --help
<alex__> i'm not programming a game, please read
<histo> stiltzkin: there may be some X experts that can get you going around here. But i'd bet you'll find the same issue with any distro that is running bullet proof X and that monitor
<randomuser> <alex__> randomuser, i'm trying to apply the concepts of artificial intelligence to a game.
<wechat> alex__: Delphi?
<alex__> yes. Never hear of deep blue? but this is OCR instead
<alex__> i'm not programming a game.
<stiltzkin> histo, indeed, this is not an ubuntu-specific problem. I tried Arch and I have Lenny running at the moment. Same issue
<alex__> i'm programming soemthing that recognizes objects on the screen
<syrinx_> I would think the scope of this argument is beyond this channel alex__
<alex__> based on images.
<stiltzkin> histo, it just baffles me that this one monitor could be completely misconfigured every time
<alex__> and i can't getpixel because xwindows is broken
<histo> stiltzkin: yeah it's the way Xorg is detecting the display modes. if you specify a working mode in your xorg.conf you should be fine
<wechat> alex__: It is *very* easy in windows: firfox, far, soffice ^)^)^)^)^
<histo> !ot > alex__
<ubottu> alex__, please see my private message
<stiltzkin> histo, how would I go about doing that? All I have in there now is a "Monitor" section that specifies the HorizSync and VertRefresh rates
<randomuser> alex__, i would have to agree with syrinx_ : if you need help with X, you should talk to X, not the people that package it for you
<alex__> xwindows is very on topic
<bullgard4> wechat: This obtains: "The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but --help is not supported for Upstart jobs."
<syrinx_> xwindows is idependent of ubuntu, thus not fit for this channel
<alex__> whatever.
<histo> alex__: your problem has nothing to do with ubuntu. and you are just continously whinning about X windows nto asking questions
<wechat> bullgard4: sooooooo, only restart X?
<alex__> gnome is built on x windows right?
<exutux> bullgard4: sudo service gdm restart
<randomuser> alex__, i don't want to be discouraging, we need game developers
<nsd_> Anyone know how to make Ubuntu accept bad ram addresses (as indicated by memtest)?
<nsd_> That is, ignore those addresses
<histo> stiltzkin: I'd check that bug report you had did that guy have working modes posted?  I'm sure there is working xorg.conf somewhere on line.
<histo> alex__: i would try in #linuxhelp or #xorg
<alex__> for the last time, i'm not developing a game :/ i'm developing something to play one.  I would never develop a game in any flavor of linux. there's just no drivers for video cards that work.
<randomuser> alex__, you should realize that one can't simply find a one-to-one conversion for every method used in windows and expect it to work. You need to learn your tools
<exutux> bullgard4: or better is sudo service gdm stop && sudo service gdm start
<llua> could someone help me with this mpc volume + problem? http://pastebin.com/R1Ugqyc8
<stiltzkin> histo, no, he didn't post his .conf file, just a list of setting specified by Dell, which I tried my best to implement into a .conf file. I've tried sample configurations but can't find anything that works
<giiker> anyone using irssi here? how do I go to my terminal from inside irssi?
<wechat> alex__: while you're a gaming people are building the internrt
<histo> !attitude | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bullgard4> exutux: As I mentioned earlier, this fails.
<syrinx_> giiker: /exit
<histo> stiltzkin: what is the model of monitor again?
<exutux> bullgard4: so but do you have gdm? or kdm?? or other?
<giiker> syrinx_: that will logme out, right?
<syrinx_> giiker: yes
<stiltzkin> histo, I believe it is a Dell E153FPF, but I can't find a model number on it anywhere
<stiltzkin> histo, that's only from googling the serial number
<giiker> syrinx_: don't want to logout of irssi
<datakid> morning. yesterday afternoon I logged into a clients server, used /usr/bin/at to schedule a 5am reboot then logged out. The reboot didn't happen.
<wechat> exutux: dpkg-reconfigure says he only has gdm
<syrinx_> giiker: open a new terminal?
<tsimpson> giiker: then you need to use another terminal, or screen
<gfs> goodmorning,all
<EvilPhoenix> how can i remove a package that has a failed prerm and postinst script?
<bullgard4> exutux: In the past (Ubuntu 10.04-1) I had gdm.
<histo> giiker: you could do something likie /exec commandname     or use screen
<datakid> What have I done wrong? Should the at commend have been run in screen?
<alex__> well. i'm perfectly fine with the answer "you can't do that in ubuntu because it's broken".  Now I can stop spinning my wheels in the mud.
<syrinx_> alex__: you probably CAN do that, you just don't know how
<stiltzkin> Why is everyone being trolled so hard by this alex guy?
<syrinx_> and i've told you this is the wrong place to try to find out how
<exutux> bullgard4: pidof gdm
<nsd_> alex__: what are you trying to find out?
<h00k> alex__: perhaps you can check the forums, but if this isn't an Ubuntu specific issue, you're better to ask in ##linux or elsewhere
<InsaneModz> can anyone help me connect to a lan network? i seem to be having some trouble?
<alex__> it is very distribution dependent.. GTK c++ programming isn't something that's every distro workable.
<giiker> tsimpson: funny thing is I'm running my irssi inside screen and I logged in into a remote shell using ssh, ahha, complicated, I know, I know I can just dettach, but I thought there was another way instead of pressing Ctrl -a -d
<wechat> alex__: learn to use gOOgle
<histo> giiker: i use irssi inside of screen over an ssh connection so I can C-a c and create a new terminal etc....
<bullgard4> exutux: '~pidof gdm' does not produce any output.
<exutux> bullgard4: uhm ps ax | grep gdm
<wechat> bullgard4: ps aux | grep gdm
<exutux> first!
<histo> giiker: here ssh > box  then screen irssi    then inside screen you can have as many windows as you want. C-a c for a new one
<exutux> i think that it was gdm-binary
<stiltzkin> histo, nevermind, found the model number in teensy font on the bottom side, it is indeed an E153FPF
<giiker> histo: I'm connected to this channel just like you, so the only way to get out of irssi without login out is dettaching?
<exutux> giiker: yes
<alex__> wechat i've been googling for 8 hours.  Most things say:  Xwindows broken. Xorg broken and no new releases.  Use SDL (no documentation update since 2009).  Use some GDk, gtk, gtkmm gtwhatever. use xlib. install xorg-dev.  install xlib-dev. install some other stuff. it's a big mess.
<tsimpson> giiker: no, just open another window, you don't need to detach from screen to do that
<histo> giiker: no opena  new window in screen
<wechat> alex__: So?
<giiker> histo: you are right, forgot one can create other screens, with C-a c, thanx one again...
<histo> giiker: ctrl+a  then hit c to create a new window will put you at a terminal.
<histo> giiker: ctrl+a + backspace to go back to the previous screen etc...
<bullgard4> wechat: '~$ ps aux | grep gdm; 25841 0.0 0.0 5112  764 tty1    S+  01:59   0:00 grep gdm'. I infer that gdm is not installed.
<wechat> alex__: not only googling but REading bro
<giiker> histo: let try it...
<wechat> bullgard4: ps aux | grep xdm
<alex__> most of what i read doesn't help.. would u like the 20 or so links that end with a question?
<wechat> bullgard4: lxdm?
<exutux> bullgard4: why tty1??
<alex__> they are actually ubuntu forum links
<histo> giiker: or ctrl+a+"  to get a window list then you can ctrl+a+# to go to a specific window
<wechat> bullgard4: fedora?
<giiker> histo: awesomeeeeee, it worked...
<alex__> but yes, i know this is not possible in c++.. i have to use some python junk to do this
<exutux> bullgard4: are you on tty console?
<alex__> even though i want maximum performance
<wechat> bullgard4: Why are you hunting on gdm? :)
<bullgard4> wechat: I am Using Ubuntu 10.10 but it is not fully configured yet.
<syrinx_> your still trolling?
<histo> giiker: that's the whole point of screen. you can also split windows horizontally so irssi uptop and terminal below or vertically if you have hte vertical patch. (ubuntu default).
<bl4ckcomb> when installing ubby from the live cd, after partitioning the disks and clicking install, is it normal that the wait cursor is turning around for like 10 minutes without any new window popping up?
<giiker> ctrl+a+" did not work,
<wechat> bullgard4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<rww> alex__: As the rather noticible lack of help you're getting from #ubuntu is showing, this channel really isn't suited to the level of support you need. You might want to look elsewhere rather than continuing to butt heads with people :\
<alex__> 1% desktop adoption rate. good job linux.
<histo> giiker: remember you have to shift ' to get a "
<bullgard4> exutux: I am on  virtual console number 1 at present.
<rww> that works too.
<giiker> histo: split horizontally, how?
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: `dmesg | tail -20` what says?
<giiker> histo: yeah forgot to Shift
<histo> giiker: ctrl+a+s  then ctrl+a+TAB to switch between them i believe
<exutux> bullgard4: and sudo service gdm start   doesn't works too?
<histo> giiker: after switching to the lower screen then you have to ctrl+a+backspace or open a new screen in it with c
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr
<wechat> bullgard4: you havo n0 X?
<bl4ckcomb> *sr0
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, and then: eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: ipv6 it's ok
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: have no X?
<bullgard4> exutux, wechat I have started '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a'. This will take a while to finish.
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, Xes in the dmesg log? no (or did you mean X server?)
<exutux> bullgard4: so do it
<wechat> bsmith093: Xserver, graphics, desktop.
<giiker> histo: does that horizontal split work only in my shell or it is supposed to work only with screen?
<histo> !ics > InsaneModz
<ubottu> InsaneModz, please see my private message
<syrinx_> giiker: screen
<giiker> ok let try it again....
<giiker> ok let me try it again....
<histo> giiker: it's a screen feature
<giiker> histo: syrinx_ thanx
<histo> giiker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXHH31yCs0
<histo> giiker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqysa6oq80o
<wechat> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<histo> giiker: second video has audio and goes into splits
<stiltzkin> Solved my problem - all I had to do was unplug the Compaq monitor and immediately plug in the Dell one. Hope this still works after a reboot :)
<giiker> histo: will watch it right now
<Iatagore> Question? Why are games not popular in Linux?
<histo> giiker: in ubuntu they have hte vertical split patch so you cat ctrl+a+|  to vertically split
<histo> Iatagore: they are popular
<LUcase> Iantagore: They are :)
<nsd_> histo: I think he means, why aren't there more of them
<wechat> Iatagore: <they are working>
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, any other suggestions?
<histo> Iatagore: devs don't write games natively for nix because it doesn't have a big enough market share
<Iatagore> nsd_: Naw, it's as they answered
<nathy> ubuntu is the best
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: what is with you system?
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: sudo apt-get -f install
<Iatagore> histo: But there are indie games, and you don't see a lot of people playing those for windows
<chibihogoshino> i need a way to install ubuntu in text mode
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, I just configured the installation and pressed install (live cd)
<Iatagore> histo: At least for some
<chibihogoshino> not the alternate cd..
<chibihogoshino> a cli version of ubiquity
<histo> chibihogoshino: mini.iso or net install then
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: server, desktop?
<esing123> hm :/ It is still not working 100% :(( . Well I can upload and download files on the Samba Server but I cant replace files ?!
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, desktop
<histo> !install | chibihogoshino
<ubottu> chibihogoshino: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chibihogoshino> histo: thats not going to work unless i can ssh into the iso
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: you will see a slideshow :) - 15 minutes to make a coffee
<histo> chibihogoshino: what are you trying to do install on a headless box?
<nathy> i'm waity for the 11.04 :))))))
<chibihogoshino> histo: yes
<esing123> I made chmod 777 Downloads/
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, I know I'm supposed to see that, but I don't see it...
<LUcase> Going to a launch party in my city for it too :)
<damian> I'm waiting for Mint 11 :P
<chibihogoshino> hi i would use ubiquity but i get a python error when i start it
<chibihogoshino> histo: ^^
<histo> chibihogoshino: let me find you a howto
<wechat> damian: mint is ugly
<wechat> :P i'm waiting to be the boss
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, is it formatting my disks before the slideshow window appears or does it do that while it's on the screen?
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: while
<esing123> exutus you still here? :)
<bl4ckcomb> k, I guess I'll force a reboot then
<nathy> chmod -R 777 ...
<esing123> nathy mean me ? ^
<esing123> :)
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: o, I don't know exactly. But thereis a checkbox - show much more info in the bottom of the window
<nathy> heu.... yes :)
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, I told you twice: there is no window showing up
<StepNjump> !db
<nathy> for directories .... recursive switch or wath you wanna do...
<NotTeddy> has any one else complained about samba being broken? this is for lucid and the 3.4.7-3.5
<histo> chibihogoshino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<bullgard4> exutux, wechat  '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a' did about 20 steps successfully and finished with the message: "dpkg-mainscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package."
<NotTeddy> there isn't a bug against it yet and the ubuntu package page doesn't even list the update yet
<StepNjump> Guys, what is the best way to install wine? From the wine hq website or via synaptic?
<NotTeddy> StepNjump: via winehq
<wechat> bullgard4: nothing???
<damian> I prefer PPA of their beta
<chibihogoshino> histo: how about with raid ?
<LUcase> Winehq, but also synaptic is going good.
<NotTeddy> StepNjump: they are maintaed by the same guy, just the ubuntu repo is older
<francesco_> ya get the newer one from winehq
<histo> chibihogoshino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server and network installations
<damian> the ubuntu repo isn't older it is the stable version
<bullgard4> wechat: What does your question "nothing???" mean? I do not understand. Say it in other words, please.
<NotTeddy> damian: if you want to be painful, yes
<wechat> bullgard4: is it a graphic or text= alternate install ? j_J
<bullgard4> wechat: A text = alternate install now.
<wechat> bullgard4: heh, never use it
<histo> giiker: crap yeah ctrl+a+S to split not little s. small s will suspend screen you have it hit it again to unsuspend
<StepNjump> k tnx NotTeddy. Anything special I need to know before I install?
<wechat> bullgard4: so it uses ncurces - blue graphic-like interface?
<bullgard4> wechat: Yes.
<_jesse_> I'm familiar with umask, but how can I change the default group name given to new files?
<esing123> finally all is working :)
<esing123> thx nathy
<wechat> bullgard4: so answer all the questions and wait. But i think it will install minimal linux - so you have then to 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop'
<nathy> chmod -R 777 /
<nathy> lol, be carry of....
<esing123> ^
<esing123> ^^
<giiker> histo:  so far I can't get to ctrl+a+", weird...
<bullgard4> wechat: I have ansered all the questions. Now there is a prompt again and no more questions.
<exutux> alternate doesn't install a minimal Ubuntu...but it is a full installation
<Flannel> exutux: It does give you the option to do a minimal install though
<wechat> exutux: i compared with centos :) and Anaconda
<wechat> and mageia
<exutux> Flannel: yes but i speaking about a default installation....if you don't choose any option, it is a full desktop installation
<linux_is_my_hero> whats this about social network sites allowing people to track the location of people when they take pictures using smartphones?
<Logan_> !ot | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bullgard4> wechat: '~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop' obtains: "E: Package gnome-desktop cannot be found."
<wechat> Heh, i'm crazy. Can I go to tty2, chroot and install some packages on my enother linux disrto on a HD? >_<
<Flannel> exutux: Sure, but there's an option on it to not do that.  I don't see how that's different.
<exutux> bullgard4: ubuntu-desktop instead gnome-desktop
<wechat> bullgard4: apt-cache search desktop . But wait
<wechat> * another
<exutux> package is ubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> exutux: It responds: "ubuntu-desktop is the newest version already."
<trirnoth1> Anyone know of a truecrypt IRC or familiar enough to answer a question regarding Hidden Volumes? When creating, it states it will take up the max size avail. I am looking to actually set the size.
<exutux> bullgard4: ans sudo apt-get install gdm  ?
<wechat> bullgard4: finished installation?
<damian> wow, I've spent a lot of time on here... time to go >.>
<tonnez> how can i make it so when i log in to my ubuntu server box via ssh disable bash but allow login
<bullgard4> wechat: I doubt that the installation is finished.
<exutux> bullgard4: sorry but it is a new installation?
<BitBasher> lol i had problems doing that a few times trirnoth1  and i just let it do what it wanted
<exutux> bullgard4: or better it was... a new installation?
<rww> Hi. Any Lubuntu users around that could pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy" for me, please? (Yes, I know about #lubuntu. No, they aren't responsive :\ )
<lonnye> hey.
<bullgard4> exutux: No, it is a distant-upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04.1 to 10.10.
<wechat> bullgard4: what is your IRC client?
<trirnoth1> BitBasher: Did it end up using all of the space? My Outer Container is an 80GB partition, I was hoping the Inner Container would only be a few GB but can handle up to maybe 40.
<LUcase> trinoth1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<giiker> histo:  I can do ctrl+a+w and see the names of my windows, but somehow can't change to any window using this method, I can change windows with ctrl+aBackspace though
<bullgard4> wechat: Chatzilla (on another computer)
<exutux> rww: i have lubuntu-desktop
<wechat> bullgard4: %
<trirnoth1> LUCase: Thanks. Reading now.
<bullgard4> wechat: 'What does this mean?
<wechat> bullgard4: do-release upgrade?
<histo> giiker: you have to ctrl+a+"  if you want to use arros and slect windows
<wechat> bullgard4: I imaging you in your situation
<histo> giiker: or when you ahve a list like that you can hit ctrl+a+window_number like ctrl+a+0  or ctrl+a+1
<BitBasher> yea after i screwed up my configuration a few times... i would use caution if you have important non replacable files but what i remember of the process prob. isnt any help to you....
<BitBasher> since the inner is the one they expect you to use im assumign thats why it wants to use the rest of the space
<trirnoth1> BitBasher: Using a blank drive but thanks for the warning.
<apporc> Hello ,everyone. I was just thinking about the security of ubuntu's update source server .Is it possible that some unofficial
<apporc> source server ,who changes some packages for their own aim?
<bullgard4> wechat: I used the command ' ~$ update-manager -d'.
<trirnoth1> LUCase: Okay, I was limiting myself to the GUI but nice to know there are commands.
<BitBasher> it happened with debians servers apporc  but im sure ubuntu learned
<wechat> bullgard4: so update-manager -d works in graphics mode?
<LUcase> trinoth1: sure thing
<BitBasher> along with others
<giiker> histo: i trieed ctrl+a+n for next window, i'll try ctrl+a+2
<InsaneModz> can someone help me connect to the internet in ubuntu? i'm having a bit of a problem
<lonnye> drivers 1545 dell inspiron
<lonnye> drivers 1545 dell inspiron
<InsaneModz> please pm me if yhou can
<lonnye> drivers 1545 dell inspiron
<FloodBot3> lonnye: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wechat> InsaneModz: ifconfig -a
<LUcase> insanemodz: what is it ?
<StepNjump> xmarks bookmarks don't seem to synchronize on ubuntu.. anybody familiar with that
<chibihogoshino> histo: ubiquity needs wget
<wechat> InsaneModz: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<nathy> yes
<trirnoth1> BitBasher: I thought about creating a bunch of empty files to take up some of the space before creating the Hidden Container then deleting when completed, but seemed like a lot of time to do this.
<bullgard4> wechat: No, it worked in graphics mode only at the beginning. Upgrading did not finish completely. I could only continue in the virtual console #1.
<apporc> BitBasher: when i use source servers from my own country , i always feel it is unsafe.but the official ubuntu source server is too slow for me.
<nathy> wget is anywhere anyway :)
<wechat> bullgard4: ou
<giiker> histo: it worked now, I thought ctrl+a+w was giving me the option to choose, but it was just information so I can select later on, thanx!
<BitBasher> yea..... took me about a week after it was all said and done if i would have screwed up maybe just 2-3 days
<wechat> bullgard4: sudo apt-get -f install
<lonnye> drivers 1545 dell inspiron
<xangua> StepNjump: firefox 4 include sync built in
<wechat> xangua: aga
<wechat> Is Firefox Sync secure?
<BitBasher> apporc  if it happened you would see it plastered all over the interweb a few days later
<bl4ckcomb> wechat, it seems like the installation was frozen last time. after the reboot everything went fine.
<InsaneModz> well i hawell, here's my problem: i created a bridge between my wireless connection and my lan port, and i have an ethernet cable running from my laptop (win 7, toshiba), to my pc which is running ubuntu. it recognizes the connection, but i can't connect to the internet
<wechat> bl4ckcomb: good
<BitBasher> is it a crossover cable InsaneModz ?
<InsaneModz> no
<bullgard4> wechat: 'sudo apt-get -f install' obtains: "package lists are being read. 0 updated. 0 newly installed. 0 to remove. And 0 not updated."
<LUcase> InsaneModz: you have to activate network share trough win7
<wechat> bullgard4: that's good -- no broken ones
<InsaneModz> wait, bit. it is
<trirnoth1> Thanks all. Going the command line route.
<LUcase> :)
<InsaneModz> and lucase, i can connect to xbox live when doing this
<BitBasher> whats the ip of the ubuntu box?
<LUcase> It doesn't modify options about xbox live network sharing.
<InsaneModz> it doesn't have an ip, not that i know of
<BitBasher> O.o
<InsaneModz> it recognizes the connection
<InsaneModz> but it doesn't connect to the router
<InsaneModz> so no local ip
<LUcase> reset everything ?
<InsaneModz> already tried it
<InsaneModz> o.0
<InsaneModz> manual reset on router
<BitBasher> it will have to have an ip wether its assigned from the host machine or the router
<bullgard4> exutux:	What does your question "bullgard4: ans sudo apt-get install gdm ?" mean? Say it in other words, please.
<InsaneModz> and restarted my computer
<InsaneModz> well
<BitBasher> but i wouldnt know how to fix that as i havent screwed with that portion of win7
<InsaneModz> assigned by the host machine would be 127.0.0.1
<InsaneModz> right?
<LUcase> InsaneModz: See my PM please
<francesco_> no 127.0.0.1 is a loop back
<BitBasher> ^
<nathy> localhost
<BitBasher> local toast
<bl4ckcomb> InsaneModz, assigned by the host = static IP
<Braber01> Hey is there a command line Word gen if so how do I get it?
<bl4ckcomb> InsaneModz, assigned by the router or server = dynamic IP via DHCP
<Braber01> *What do I apt-get?
<accel> how do I install hbase on ubuntu? apt-cache search hbase brings up nothing
<bl4ckcomb> Braber01, word gen?
<Braber01> bl4ckcomb yeah like anagrams for Scrabble and stuff. (yes I cheat)
<bl4ckcomb> accel, http://ria101.wordpress.com/2010/01/28/setup-hbase-in-pseudo-distributed-mode-and-connect-java-client/
<LUcase> Braber01: QR Code ?
<InsaneModz> how can i find a dynamic ip, if i even have one,in ubuntu?
<wechat> Braber01: use random words from file in usr/share/<>words
<InsaneModz> i only know how to do it in cmd
<accel> bl4ckcomb: ya; reading taht now
<InsaneModz> o.0
<accel> bl4ckcomb: this seems like it's more than apt-get sql
<nathy> http://hbase.apache.org/
<Braber01> LUCase what is QR Code?
<LUcase> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340808
<bl4ckcomb> its a 2D barcode
<gundas> Hi all, I'm able to connect to an FTP site using Filezilla (FTP Proxy setting USER@HOST) does anyone have input on how to do this at the terminal
<LUcase> I am asking if you are talking about that
<kriume> please!! how do i stop record with RecordMyDesktop???
<Braber01> Lucase I don't know what QR code is
<rww> !crosspost | kriume
<ubottu> kriume: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<syrinx_> !ftp | gundas
<ubottu> gundas: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<rww> (and #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel.)
<wechat> krups: crtl+d in terminal
<LUcase> kriume: ctrl+c
<wechat> ctrl+c :)
<gundas> syrinx_: the thing is i need to run the ftp script as a cron, therefore it needs to support specific settings, im using lftp but struggling
<wechat> gundas MC can connect?
<gundas> wechat: MC? I can connect fine using Filezilla
<wechat> gundas: so why console then?
<bullgard4> wechat: '~$ startx' was successful: I have now a grpahical interface.
<wechat> bullgard4: goood
<gundas> wechat: I need to schedule the process i.e. connect, upload a file, close
<gundas> wechat: it needs to be done at a specific time of the day
<wechat> gundas: ssh name@host or like this
<gundas> wechat: ssh is not possible only ftp
<wechat> gundas : wget ? to download something?
<Braber01> LUCase QR Code is way way way far away form what I was asking for.
<gundas> wechat: download the file? the server im uploading to is not under my control , I can only ftp to the server
<linuxman410> anyone ever heard of eset nod32 antivirus 4 for linux
<higa_> hi
<pbearie> you don
<BitBasher> ive heard of it for android linuxman410  thats abotu it (i think it was android)
<Braber01> I'm looking for a Tool where I can input a set of 7 letters and get words of those 7 letters back to me.
<pbearie> 't need an antivirus on linux
<BitBasher> i dont think you need anything that good for linux although a virus scanner isnt bad to have
<pbearie> the only reason why you would need an antivirus on linux is if you share stuff with windows users
<pbearie> although they should have their own antivirus software
<BitBasher> negative
<aeon-ltd> better safe
<BitBasher> you know how a cat cant contract a dogs sickness?
<BitBasher> same thing
<BitBasher> windows/ linux cant get each other sick
<francesco_> lol great analogy BitBasher
<trism> Braber01: apt-cache search anagram, there are several, although the an package seems to do what you want, something like: an -w -m 7 asdxidk;
<wechat> gundas: tftpd?
<IdleOne> BitBasher: that isn't exactly true, linux can transfer viruses to windows
<BitBasher> if its on windows code
<IdleOne> right.
<BitBasher> but if its native to linux then it cant happen
<IdleOne> BitBasher: why would you transfer a file that you can't use on windows from linux?
<BitBasher> storage
<LUcase> To use with wine
<wechat> it's better to use cheese with wine
<IdleOne> BitBasher: ok, so having antivirus is a good idea all the same
<gundas> wechat: will have a look
<StepNjump> +++ I installed language support for french and english... This installation, I cannot see the language bar at the top in the tray like I used to before. What should I do in order to switch language keyboard layout when I don't see the keyboard selector?
<LUcase> system/preference/keyboards
<wechat> gundas: 33 programs about ftp
<syrinx_> gundas: see pm
<guest0551> running ubuntu 10.04, ac97 audio controller but no sound at all
<wechat> guest0551: ls pci
<wechat> guest0551: lspci
<gundas> syrinx_: you didn't reply?
<guest0551> wechat: http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV
<syrinx_> gundas: no response
<BitBasher> i was wondering
<BitBasher> why is there no hostmask appened here?
<Shudder> How goes it people
<freezway> so i mounted something twice to the same directory with mount, how do i unmount both?
<Shudder> freezway: umount it?
<rafeta> ps3 cfw 3.60!
<rafeta> gon on ps3
<freezway> "umount: it seems /mnt/oldboot is mounted multiple times"
<Shudder> freezway: hm
<IdleOne> BitBasher: what do you mean?
<Shudder> freezway: you could probably force it off with -f
<wechat> guest0551: can't see without X
<Shudder> freezway: not sure if that's a good thing though
<guest0551> running ubuntu 10.04, ac97 audio controller but no sound at all, lspci http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV
<freezway> Shudder: im hesitant to do anything that could risk my boot files... those are important
<Shudder> freezway: ahaha yeah
<guest0551> wechat: what?
<Shudder> freezway: I feel you
<BitBasher> i mean the part after the @ when someone joins it shows their ip rather than a hostmask
<BitBasher> IdleOne
<Shudder> freezway: gonna do a quick google search
<IdleOne> BitBasher: some show ip some show hostmask
<freezway> Shudder: you mean I feel for you, I feel you is just plain creepy....
<BitBasher> like * ShadowManQ (~shadowman@P2PNET-4BD61C2B.socal.res.rr.com) has joined
<gundas> syrinx_ thats what im trying to do
<StepNjump> +++ I installed language support for french and english... This installation, I cannot see the language bar at the top in the tray like I used to before. What should I do in order to switch language keyboard layout when I don't see the keyboard selector?
<gundas> <gundas> syrinx_ but the problem is that im behind a proxy
<gundas> syrinx_ i have to use a FTP Proxy setting of USER@HOST
<Shudder> freezway: either one is fine :P
<syrinx_> gundas: im sure ftp supports proxy
<guest0551> running ubuntu 10.04, ac97 audio controller but no sound at all, lspci http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV
<wechat> guest0551: can't see in console
<Shudder> freezway: so it won't let you umount it straight up right.. umount /mnt/oldboot
<guest0551> wechat: what do you want me to do?
<freezway> nope
<Chipper351> I have Ubuntu Live installed on my USB drive and am trying to remove the Live User account but am unable to, can anyone help?
<wechat> guest0551: What `dmesg` says, do you unmute sound, do you look at Administration - Setting -Sound ...
<guest0551> wechat: sound isn't muted
<`Stinger> y'
<Shudder> freezway: the only thing I can think of is to force it off
<pbearie> "yum update" is the equivalent to "apt-get  update"?
<Shudder> freezway: I don't think it will break anything - but I can't be sure, so I don't want to advocate it :P
<freezway> ...
<wechat> Chipper351: make another  user
<resno> my machine is restarting without me restarting it, any help on finding whats going on?
<greg__> Envy24 and M-audio delta 1010 sound card....anybody able to help me get this working?
<esing123> someone here?
<syrinx_> lotta people here
<Shudder> freezway: is it your windows machines boot files?
<Logan_> !ask | esing123
<ubottu> esing123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freezway> oh nvm... forgot the sudo
<wechat> pbearie: "yum check-update" is also exists
<Chipper351> I made another user but it does not see the Ubuntu Live User
<rww> pbearie: No. apt-get update checks the update server for an updated list of packages. yum update downloads and installs available updates on RedHat-based systems.
<Shudder> freezway: lol ok
<esing123> Well I want to start teamviewer as administrator on startup. Adding @sudo teamviewer does not work. only @teamviewer works but without admin
<pbearie> rww:how is that different?
<greg__> can anybody help with envy24control and m-audio delta 1010 sound card issues?
<resno> my machine is restarting without me restarting it, any help on finding whats going on?
<rww> pbearie: checking the update server does not involve downloading or installing available updates themselves.
<guest0551> running ubuntu 10.04, ac97 audio controller but no sound at all, lspci http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV
<KB1JWQ> Sure.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i want to download natty alpha3 image with the help of zsync, url is:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/ i am unable to download it,can anybody help me what command should i use in the terminal to download it,as using zsync is first time for me
<rww> pbearie: as an analogy, apt-get update is "Waiter, fetch me an up-to-date menu!", apt-get upgrade is ordering some stuff off the menu and eating it, and yum upgrade is probably all of the above, I dunno, I don't use RedHat.
<rww> kothaguy_ubuntu: Natty support and discussion in #ubuntu+1, please
<pbearie> rww: then how do you download and install. would that be "apt-get upgrade"?
<rww> pbearie: correct
<Shudder> pbearie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kothaguy_ubuntu> rww, :the issue is with zsync,i dont knw how to use it
<resno> yea, yum upgrade does it all in one fail swoop
<rww> kothaguy_ubuntu: just run "zsync some_url_here" in the terminal.
<guest0551> running ubuntu 10.04, ac97 audio controller but no sound at all, lspci http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV
<bl4ckcomb> I'm trying to set up a mirror raid with an array of 2 identical disks: one with data on it and an empty one. Using disk utility only allows me to create an array of empty disks. is there another way to do this?
<rww> kothaguy_ubuntu: though "How do I download Natty?" also counts as #ubuntu+1 topic, really ;P
<Shudder> kothaguy_ubuntu: also I believe that isn't the url
<Shudder> kothaguy_ubuntu: that's just the page
<pbearie> rww: oh..so yum update includes both the "update" and "upgrade"?
<skullboy> ok so were is the grub.lst for ubuntu
<Shudder> kothaguy_ubuntu: you gotta pick one of the links on it I think
<greg__> anybody handy with ice1712 sound card issues?
<rww> pbearie: Google appears to think so. I'd recommend asking the support channel for a distribution that uses yum ;)
<econdudeawesome> Hey all. I'm curious of opinions/preferences people have here for tools compatible with Ubuntu for analyzing large datasets
<econdudeawesome> (open source, of course! :-) )
<Shudder> kothaguy_ubuntu: e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<econdudeawesome> Have I netsplit? I'm not getting any input
<tonnez> im running ubuntu karmic, how can i install a package from the lucid repo? it is just something simple, tinyproxy
<histo> econdudeawesome: what kind of dataset?
<histo> econdudeawesome: and more importantly what kind of analysis?
<greg__> ubuntu 10.10 seeing my sound card....but no sound.  using m-audio delta 1010 (ice1712)
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Shudder, :Thank you,its working now,some one in this chat only said me about zsync,is it really worthone,i am in aplace where the net speed is too slow,by using this,how much it may take time to download the image ,speed will be max upto 15 kbps
<econdudeawesome> histo: would you like a link? I'm not sure exactly how to answer that. I am eventually going to use the data for econometric analysis. But at this point I want to see the data (im exporting it to csv, but way to large for excel and probably gnumeric/openofficecalc to open)
<econdudeawesome> histo: http://www.prosper.com/tools/DataExport.aspx
<fastbear> anyone knows proxy software to bypass the http proxy and firewall?
<Shudder> kothaguy_ubuntu: I have never used zsync
<Shudder> kothaguy_ubuntu: I typically used wget or just clicked on the link :P
<guest0551> running ubuntu 10.04, ac97 audio controller but no sound at all, lspci http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV
<greeniekin> I've been pulling my hair out trying to get my tv tunner to work on ubuntu. though it seems no simple tutorials exist
<Shudder> kothaguy_ubuntu: I don't know if it necessary makes a difference... maybe it just works it easier to put in the background?
<starlock> something better than xchat?
<econdudeawesome> starlock: whats your question? I use irssi (a command line utility) and prefer it to xchat.
<rww> Shudder: zsync downloads less data than wget if you point it at a file that you already have that's at least partially the same as the one you're downloading. Otherwise, they're pretty much the same.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> sudder :Thanks for the info
<histo> econdudeawesome: google desktop has some nice searching features etc...
<GaryD> starlock: i use pidgin for im and irc.
<tonnez> im running ubuntu karmic, how can i install a package from the lucid repo? it is just something simple, tinyproxy
<starlock> econdudeawesome: irssi is good but i use it on remote boxes only, need something with GUI, right now im on smuxi, switched to it from xchat
<rww> tonnez: Mixing packages from different versions of Ubuntu is not supported by this channel.
<econdudeawesome> starlock: ah. I am out of ammo then. My irssi nade was the best I had. Best of luck :-)
<xangua> tonnez: to install a package from lucid, upgrade to lucid
<tonnez> how can i just upgrade to lucid?
<Shudder> rww: well whatdoyouknow
<Shudder> rww: learn something knew everyday
<greeniekin> it's absolutly driving me nuts the lack of a simple step by step instructions
<xangua> !upgrade | tonnez
<ubottu> tonnez: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<econdudeawesome> histo: Google desktop can parse?
<histo> econdudeawesome: disregard the google desktop. Not sure of a solution for you.
<econdudeawesome> histo: all good :-D
<histo> starlock: any reason you need a gui?
<Shudder> irssi may work
<histo> econdudeawesome: sounds like you may need statistical software or scientific software
<Shudder> no gui though
<histo> econdudeawesome: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-106930.html
<starlock> histo: preference
<LUcase> Need help with setting up Dial-up connection trough pppconfig, everything is ok, not when i write in : pon , nothing happens and i cannot see any connections available
<histo> econdudeawesome: what are you trying to do this for? stock tips?
<bl4ckcomb> I'm trying to set up a mirror raid with an array of 2 identical disks: one with data on it and an empty one. Using disk utility only allows me to create an array of empty disks. is there another way to do this?
<subcool> hey- im having an issue googleing my webcam
<sponzor> what is a good vmvvare?
<histo> !raid > bl4ckcomb
<ubottu> bl4ckcomb, please see my private message
<econdudeawesome> histo: no :-) I'm an economist in training
<lathan_devers> sponzor, virtualbox maybe?
<histo> econdudeawesome: ahh
<starlock> bl4ckcomb: you cant just introduce another drive then RAID it and expect the RAID to copy over, it only happens AFTER the intial RAID volumes have been formatted and marked as a set
<esing123> hey
<econdudeawesome> histo: I try hard to use only open source software
<histo> econdudeawesome: yeah check out statistical software or scientific stuff.
<esing123> something what I have setup with samba now makes my lubuntu system start very long
<bl4ckcomb> thx histo, I'll check it out
<econdudeawesome> histo: I'll give gretl a shot. I just worry about running out of memory with soemthing so large
<histo> econdudeawesome: r-project.org looks promissing from that link
<esing123> it searches 30 seconds something with DHCP and then boots lubuntuu
<econdudeawesome> histo: I've used R, again a memory issue
<histo> econdudeawesome: that's what computers are for. Processing large amounts of data
<bl4ckcomb> starcoder, I could expect it when I used geomirror (freebsd)
<esing123> before GRUB is loaded DHCP is searched
<econdudeawesome> histo: yes! :-) But I want to see what I have in the data too, get my hands dirty if you will
<econdudeawesome> histo: but anyway, thanks for the tips.
<fastbear> any proxy software under linux to bypass the fireall and http proxy?
<histo> econdudeawesome: np that's how'd i'd approach it. I'm sure there is some scientific/statistical software package that will handle it.
<histo> fastbear: you could ssh tunnel
<pbearie> has anyone installed web100?
<subcool> I have a hp dv5 with a built in cam. ALl the feeds im finding are for older models, or lead to old broken links
<LUcase> pbearie: what is wrong with it  ?
<amh345> has anyone here been able to get netflix to work in ubuntu?
<fastbear> but that seems need a ssh server, where can find it?
<pbearie> LUcase: nothing, is it supposed to make eg surfing the web faster?
<h3r0> hi all
<greg__> any help with envy24control and m-audio sound card issues?
<histo> amh345: netflix streaming is not possible on linux at the moment. The only way is to run it through a windows guest on top of linux.
<Guest10528> i just only want to ask...
<Guest10528> what is the relation between redhat and datacell.com?
<greeniekin> this is reallly really annoying me. so much frustration
<rww> reminds me, I need to mail netflix and say "Thanks for the offer to resubscribe, but no, and here's why..."
<amh345> histo: like windows on a vm?
<rww> !ot | hensem
<ubottu> hensem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hensem> im an ubuntu's user
<histo> amh345: yes
<esing123> hey
<LUcase> pbearie:Web100 project was created to produce a complete host-software environment that will run common TCP applications at 100% of the available bandwidth, regardless of the magnitude of a network's capability.
<esing123> histo i have still one problem :)
<histo> amh345: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_(Watch_Instantly)_in_Linux
<histo> esing123: what's that?
<amh345> damn.  i guess ill just use my other mac laptop. so much for having ubuntu as my meida machine. :(
<rww> hensem: That doesn't make a question about a website and another distribution on-topic for #ubuntu...
<histo> amh345: yeah it's them being sticky with their drm stuff is the reason
<pbearie> LUcase: so yes? i haven't noticed a significant difference..mm..
<hensem> sori rww... i just found out they connected to that linux in port 22
<scottj> anyone recommend a color grabber that can grab color anywhere on the screen (without taking a screenshot)?
<starlock> anyone try natty yet?
<hensem> im just suspicious
<esing123> histo I want to run teamviewer as root on start up, but with adding @teamviewer to etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart it starts without root. @sudo teamviewer does not work
<amh345> histo: ok, thanks for the confirmation.
<astory> is there a guide to making a custom .iso?  I'd like to make one for my school with all the programs needed for our various cs classes already installed
<LUcase> pbearie: see everything here : http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Kernels/Web100-7559.shtml
<histo> esing123: why would you want to run it as root?
<esing123> histo because it was suggested in an error which I received after teamviewer broke down. teamviewer breaks down only on linux
<histo> esing123: teamviewer does not need root access
<rww> starlock: try #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion
<esing123> mhm
<esing123> histo unfortunatly the program crashes and I need to ctrl+del
<histo> astory: there are many on the forums and online
<esing123> histo i thought i should try it with root because it was recommended
<histo> esing123: what version are you trying?
<greeniekin> why does something that should be so simple be so bloody hard
<esing123> histo newest version teamviewer 6
<Suit_Of_Sables> is lame not in the standard repos?
<whitewolf> can someone help me out?
<LUcase> !ask | whitewolf
<ubottu> whitewolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> esing123: maybe contact there support?  I've never had a problem with it crashing.
<esing123> histo yes mb i contact them tho I'd like to try it one time with root . is it actually possible to run it on startup as root?
<histo> esing123: not sure how you would handle that.
<esing123> histo would I need to add something like this " sudo teamviewer password?"
<econdudeawesome> histo: for future folks, the best way to do this really looks like implementing R and the additional Rpy package. Best of luck!
<esing123> histo how do I write sudo with pass?
<greeniekin> has anyone here ever used a tv tuner card on ubuntu?
<whitewolf> i just installed Ubuntu onto my dell laptop, and removed windows xp from it.  now it won't recognize the internal wifi card, and i can't turn wifi on with the function + f2 command.  how do i turn on my wifi card with ubuntu?
<LUcase> !wifi | whitewolf
<ubottu> whitewolf: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> esing123: not sure that would be the best way to do it. why not jsut try and launch it from a terminal sudo teamviewer3 or whatever and see if it crashes. Then try putting it in the startup later on if it doesn.t
<LUcase> whitewolf, see my pm too :)
<esing123> histo ye i should try it first
<greeniekin> the ubuntuforums search is slow as it's been like 3 min of twirling. yet browsing other sites are instant
<subcool> anyone- webcam.
<esing123> histo tho, how could someone write the password within sudo ?
<amh345> i've got a sample.txt file another a test.asc file. how the heck to i use the asc file to encrypt the sample.txt?   i cant figure it out.
<esing123> sudo password xchat ?
<esing123> or sudo xchat password?
<amh345> does anyone know?
<nullp0inter> i am trying to do sftp to my server however it says "Recieved message too long" probably because i have the user set to /sbin/nologin shell. Isnt it less secure to enable shell access? and is there a different solution to this that is still secure?
<amh345> i've checked the gpg man but i dont understand it.
<esing123> or sudo password "password" xchat ?
<kriume> lol i paid 10 euro for a 11 hours bus ride
<histo> esing123: you wouldn't you'd use visudo and edit the config. something like esing123 ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/teamviewer3     in there then your user could run teamviewer with sudo and not be prompted for password
<Evanescence> 能否wine win7 ？
<Logan_> !zh | Evanescence
<ubottu> Evanescence: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<J697> In the places part of the above panel how can I add a folder there?
<guest0551> ubunt 10.04, intel ac97 audio, sound doesn't work, lspci http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV, need some help
<xangua> J697: add a bookmark in nautilus
<Evanescence> sorry, I have not switch channel correctly
<esing123> histo --> root ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/teamviewer3 ?
<esing123> histo or :       Username ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/teamviewer3 ?
<histo> esing123: no your username ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/to/executable
<esing123> ah k
<esing123> thx
<esing123> :)
<bob__> how do you switch channels with smuxi?
<Suit_Of_Sables> does anyone know what repo LAME is in? 'apt-get install lame' doesn't find it :(
<esing123> histo
<esing123> histo is it enough when I write username ALL=NOPASSWD: teamviewer ? because i can run teamviewer like this in terimnal
<J697> xangua, ok, but I want my emblem to stay on it and it does not for some reason
<nullp0inter> anyone know about my sftp problem?
<shawnboy> Is there a CLI command for getting info about media currently in an optical drive (using wodim or something)?
<amh345> any ideas on my gpg question above?   there's no active chan that i can find--  you guys are my only hope :)
<macd> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<histo> esing123: I would specify the full path
<esing123> oki
<esing123> th
<macd> !grub2
<histo> esing123: type which teamviewer to find out where it is
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<leg3nd> shawnboy, what kind information? have you tried 'file'?
<guest0551> ubunt 10.04, intel ac97 audio, sound doesn't work, lspci http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV, need some help
<greeniekin> who would have thought there would be so much confusing useless info on tv tuners in ubuntu
<J697> I added a folder to the places part of the top panel but it is a project folder and I put a Developer emblem on it, however it did not stay on when I put it in the places folder, I mean it is still on the folder but in the places there is no emblem on it... how can I add the emblem to it for the places menu?
<histo> nullp0inter: I don't think they will be able to sftp without shell access but I could be wrong.
<histo> greeniekin: not something that is popular
<esing123> histo I found only this: core@core-ThinkPad-T43:/$ sudo find . -name teamviewer6
<esing123> ./usr/bin/teamviewer6
<leg3nd> nullp0inter, you should create a ftp user and give him limited privilages and groups.
<histo> esing123: you can just use "which teamviewer6"
<esing123> so I must write " core ALL=NOPASSWD: usr/bin/teamviewer6
<subcool> Can anyone help me google webcams? please?
<shawnboy> leg3nd: just tried file. no go. In GUI software I've seen info button (ie Nero) that will tell you if a blank is in drive, if it's full, whether it's -R or RW or +R, etc.
<histo> esing123: but it's in /usr/bin/teamviewer6 aparently
<shawnboy> amh345: sorry, I'm not up on CLI gpg
<subcool> i have done a few angels... i cant find anything that works
<esing123> ah okay
<histo> esing123: core ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/teamviewer6
<esing123> thx !
<J697> I added a folder to the places part of the top panel but it is a project folder and I put a Developer emblem on it, however it did not stay on when I put it in the places folder, I mean it is still on the folder but in the places there is no emblem on it... how can I add the emblem to it for the places menu?
<histo> esing123: you may have to log out and back in for the changes but try it at a terminal sudo teamviewer6 should not ask for password now
<leg3nd> shawnboy, theres a CLI disc burning application called 'cdrecord', i have no expierence with it but its probably as good as it will get besides fdisk and size commands.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> how to join ubuntu natty chat server in xchat
<rww> kothaguy_ubuntu: type /join #ubuntu+1
<shawnboy> leg3nd: ok. thanks.
<esing123> hist i think you were right. Although Ive read a hint to run it as root now it says: TeamViewer must not be executed as root!
<amh345> shawnboy: no worries. i figured it out with help from #gnupg
<esing123> so I cant run it as root
<shawnboy> amh345: glad to hear. simple solution?
<leg3nd> yea you probably dont want to run RDP software as root..
<guest0551> ubunt 10.04, intel ac97 audio, sound doesn't work, lspci http://pastebin.com/DNzAYXgV, need some help
<researcher1> how can I learn fundamentals of CLI and file systems? Any online class by our community?
<giiker> histo: I've jsut spent the last 40 minutes learning scren in deep, thanx for your help!, but I ha another question, I can't do yet vertical split,how do I check If I have the split patch?
<leg3nd> practice and online reference
<shawnboy> leg3nd: just FYI I found my answer at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-631728.html
<shawnboy> leg3nd: solution is cdrecord -atip
<histo> giiker: if you have ubuntu it's there
<esing123> uhm
<esing123> goodnight
<amh345> shawnboy: very :)    incase you need it..   gpg --import your.asc    and then gpg -r YOUR_KEY_NAME  -e test.txt
<leg3nd> shawnboy, cool good to know
<esing123> it is 03:49 here ^^
<histo> giiker: it's ctrl+a+|   <----- the pipe symbol
<esing123> thanks again histo
<histo> esing123: did it work?
<shawnboy> amh345: great. thanks. I'll make a note of it for my own use.
<amh345> :)
<histo> giiker: screen rocks btw when you really learn it.
<J697> Where are all the folder icon pictures?
<rcmaehl> Is it rhetorically possible to rm the rm file?
<J697> I need a developer folder icon, is there a specific folder in which they are located?
<rcmaehl> theoretically*
<rcmaehl> Also is it bad if kubuntu-netbook uses less ram then gnome-desktop?
<J697> I need a developer folder icon, is there a specific folder in which they are located?
<rcmaehl> J697: /usr/share/icons probably
<giiker> histo: Iǘe just checked my man page of screen and can find the kill key binding, I tried already C+a+k but it won't kill the screen I'm on...
<giiker> histo: C+a+k works on my local machine, but not the remote one...
<subcool> Come on. someone... help me out here
<subcool> i cant find a howto for this.
<rcmaehl> subcool: what's your problem?
<syrinx_> !ask | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<subcool> rcmaehl, tring to find a working howto for a builtin webcam
<ajwill> hi all, i have a quick question, I know you can change the transparency of your panels... but how do you change the transparency of the applet backgrounds and window toolbar backgrounds?
<rcmaehl> subcool: sudo apt-get install cheese should allow you to see through your webcam
<subcool> rcmaehl, i have an HP Dv5 - but i cant find anything..
<subcool> sob- really!?
<rcmaehl> yep
<iiicyg> Hello.
<subcool> i have ben googling this all day, not a single forum pointed to that.
<subcool> thanks..
<rcmaehl> subcool: no problem
<extra11> where can I see list of upcoming features?
<kontagious> hey i am trying to edit my fstab. anyone familiar?
<rcmaehl> kontagious: yes
<kontagious> id like to mount this: /dev/sda3 on /media/Storage type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<kontagious> automount on startup
<rcmaehl> O_o
<kontagious> thats output from mount command
<rcmaehl> very specific
<Auriga> ajwill, As no one replied to you... Maybe you could try Emerald, I haven't played with it, but it might do it...
<ajwill> kontagious: okay, that's easy, open up a terminal, cd /etc
<rcmaehl> okay you got fstab alread opened
<kontagious> i mean business
<rcmaehl> ?
<ajwill> Auriga: I'm trying compiz, I havent used ubuntu in quite a while
<psusi> kontagious, what is the actual type of the filesystem?  ntfs?
<kontagious> im in /etc
<kontagious> ntfs
<ajwill> okay then make a new line anywhere in fstab
<ajwill> and put
<Auriga> ajwill, Yeah it might, not something I use in compiz personally, I keep my compiz usage down to a cube & some other small things.
<J697> I can't find the Developer icon folder picture anywhere, I really need it. Can anyone help out?
<ajwill> /dev/sda3 /media/Storage ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<Auriga> ajwill, Yeah it might, not something I use in compiz personally, I keep my compiz usage down to a cube & some other small things.
<ajwill> Auriga: ahh, yeah... I'm waiting for my new computer, my old one didnt have enough ram or a good enough video card to hardly even use compiz :P
<kontagious> ajwill, thanks will try restarting. ill be back
<rcmaehl> put /dev/sda3      /media/Storage      auto         defaults       0      1
<rcmaehl> make that 1 a 2 actually
<kontagious> hmm
<Auriga> ajwill, For your old machine, maybe try elive, something which I came across today for the first time. Or a mini distro like Slitaz.
<rcmaehl> those options are defailt
<kriume> lol
<kontagious> rcmaehl, i will try that if ajwill's doesnt work. thanks :D
<rcmaehl> kontagious: ok
<ajwill> Auriga: once I get my new one I'll turn the old one into a server :)
<Auriga> ajwill, An even better idea.
<ajwill> Auriga: and I found elive too, but I couldnt be bothered to create a paypal or write an article...
<skullboy> how do i access the grub2 menu
<ajwill> skullboy: could you be more specific? like, do you just want it to show at boot? or change basic settings?
<nobita> bosan
<skullboy> ajwill: i want it to show at boot
<kontagious> worked :D
<ajwill> skullboy: if I recall properly, try holding shift while booting
<ajwill> kontagious: great! glad to hear it! :)
<subcool> is it normal for kubuntu to be running like 2gb ram?
<kontagious> do you mind helping me with another fs mount?
<ajwill> yeah sure!
<skullboy> subcool: how much ram do you have
<subcool> 4?
<subcool> it appears to use swap at 3
<ajwill> skullboy: and if that doesnt work then let me know and we'll take a look at your grub file :P
<kontagious> ok now when i installed i didnt put swap.. the tutorial i used said add it in after. so i have a swap file in /media/Storage/1024Mb.swap
<skullboy> subcool: then it should uese all 4gb what kernel are you useing
<ajwill> okay, first things first, are you ever going to be suspending your system?
<subcool> uname -r right?
<kontagious> no
<kontagious> i might accidentily though
<ajwill> then dont worry about it
<ajwill> that's all swap is for
<ajwill> I dont use it
<ajwill> its just a waste of a few GB in my opinion
<subcool> 2.6.32-28-generic
<kontagious> i am going to be running virtual machines (up to 3 at a time)
<rcmaehl> ajwill: LIES! swap is also for when you run out of ram
<kontagious> i need to run 3 windows servers in vmware for college
<kontagious> i need swap :(
<ajwill> rcmaehl: really? I thought it was just for SWAPing? and suspending
<kontagious> i never used it before tho
<subcool> skullboy, 2.6.32-28-generic
<rcmaehl> ajwill: yeah it's like windows pagefile
<ajwill> kontagious: okay, do you have a partition set aside for swap or no?
<Auriga> If you had 16GB of ram though... how often would you run out of ram...?
<ajwill> rcmaehl: hm, I didnt know that, thanks for informing me :)
<kontagious> no, i did mkswap on a file then swapon
<kontagious> its showing up in system monitor perfect
<GaryD> If i had 16GB of RAM, i would just run more programs. i'm sure i could use it all.
<skullboy> subcool: no thats not the problem are they mismatch
<rcmaehl> Auriga: if you're running a netbook with only 1gb of ram running Kubuntu-desktop who often whould you run out of ram?\
<Auriga> rcmaehl, ....?
 * rcmaehl facepalms
<kontagious> should i just append /media/Storage/1024Mb.swap  none  swap  sw  0 0
<kontagious> since my storage is already auto mounted
<subcool> skullboy, mismatched with... what?
<skullboy> subcool: mismatch types
<skullboy> subcool: did all 4 ever work
<kontagious> i stumped the irc rats hahaha
<subcool> skullboy, havent really noticed honestly-
<subcool> i just installed vmare and decided to keep an eye on it- then noticed its usage
<skullboy> subcool: use hwinfo to see if they are present
<ajwill> Auriga: which was it you suggest for applet/window transparency? compiz isnt doin it for me :P
<skullboy> subcool: or take it apart
<skullboy> subcool: that just voids ur warenty
<kontagious> rcmaehl or ajwill any ideas
<rcmaehl> no
<skullboy> ajwill | !compix
<skullboy> ajwill | !compiz
<rcmaehl> nope
<kontagious> i should have set it as a partitian but i didnt want to resize my ntfs in fear of losing my data
<kontagious> !compiz | ajwill
<ubottu> ajwill: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Auriga> ajwill, I was saying to take a look at Emerald, I don't know if you will get it with that or not. But was sugesting that it might.
<edbian> kontagious, I've re-sized my NTFS a dozen times.  Never once lost data
<kontagious> using the installer?
<Auriga> ajwill, You'll maybe want to look at 111.1.32.149
<edbian> kontagious, Using gparted on a live CD
<Auriga> Not that...
<Auriga> ajwill, gnome look .org or something so...
<Auriga> ajwill, I have it up in a vm right now hence not pasting.
<kontagious> i have hours of work saved i couldnt risk losing it. maybe i could run the swapon command at startup as an easy quick fix?
<ajwill> Auriga, ahh, why dont you use virtualbox? it can transfer copy.pastes ;)
<ajwill> *copy/pastes
<elektroid> I have a dual-core amd, my current distro when using top or looking at /proc/cpuinfo reveals only a single core but I remember using ubuntu amd64, it showed 2, is it just because I am runnig a 32bit distro or how can I find out?
<Auriga> ajwill, I do use Vbox, but that is the first time ever I have needed to copy paste from a vm. So it's not something I have looked at how to do lol.
<subcool> skullboy, what am i looking for- memory?
<subcool> i just skimmed through it twice
<midas007> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" and one particular video file (flv) I play has delayed audio. I'd like to play this file and have the audio properly synchronized. I'm not trying to convert the file, just to play it. Does anyone know of an application that would allow me to adjust the sound delay?
<skullboy> subcool: RAM
<kontagious> midas007, have you tried using VLC player
<iretch> is there any simple way to have a script run instead of a screensaver? I wish to have the screen just immediately go to DPMS off mode when screensaver is run. This would be useful because I'd like the screen to immediately go back to sleep if there is an unsucessful login attempt at the lock screen
<elektroid> midas007: which audio driver are you using?
<pbearie> how do i upgrade a 2.6.18 kernel to 2.6.35?
<subcool> skullboy, -- lol .. nothing came up. i just ran hwinfo | grep RAM
<midas007> i've tried VLC but I don't see how to resynchronize the audio
<elektroid> I had significant audio lag when I used OSS
<elektroid> midas007: VLC is your best bet for determining if its a software or audio driver issue
<elektroid> midas007: which driver are you using?
<midas007> how do I check which driver?
<skullboy> subcool: hwinfo --ram
<edbian> midas007, That is a common problem with flash.  I am pretty sure that it is actually that the data itself is not syncronized.  You'd have to use a video editor to actually fix it.  Not sure if such a thing exists
<jrmcm> I need help "uncapturing" my keyboard and or mouse from a vbox.
<elektroid> midas007: just open the sound under preferences should indicate if its oSS, alsa, pulse or whatever
<subcool> nope
<subcool> skullboy, nada- usage errored
<elektroid> jrmcm: right-Ctrl doesnt work?
<jrmcm> Nope.
<elektroid> jrmcm: right-ctrl should be your default home key unless you altered it
<midas007> Sound Preferences ... Applications ... says ALSA
<skullboy> subcool: sorry hwinfo --memory
<elektroid> midas007: ah ok, also in VLC you can pick in preferences which driver to use, try forcing it to use alsa
<_antant_> Hi guys.
<elektroid> see if that doesnt make a difference for a start, otherwise, some videos themselves have bad encoding
<_antant_> What can I do to solve a 'java.awt.headlessexception' error?
<midas007> OK, tried it with VLC. Video plays the same. Same delay.
<_antant_> Trying to run RemoteDroidServer.jar
<subcool> skullboy, Memory Size: 3 GB + 512 MB
<midas007> Delay about .3 secs, sound behind.
<subcool> i guess it uses some for the Video
<elektroid> midas007: delays only appears with this video or always?
<midas007> Only this video
<elektroid> midas007: in VLC you can alter the sync itself
<midas007> elektroid, u r onto the path I'm looking for, altering the sync, preferably during playback
<elektroid> Tools -> Track Synchronization
<skullboy> subcool: so you have about 4gbs of ram
<subcool> appears..
<skullboy> subcool: use the names of the people
<subcool> what?
<zee313> hi
<csf111> hello
<zee313> how to open .rar and .bok files?
<csf111> unrar
<xangua> install unrar like csf111 said
<midas007> elektroid, thank you, looks promising, will give it a try
<rcarcamo> midas007: Cinelerra can do both
<skullboy> subcool: if your talking to someone pacific put NAME: MESSAGE
<rww> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<midas007> thank you too rcarcamo
<Alix_> Hello, i'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu and I have a problem with gksu.. http://pastie.org/1681222
<subcool> skullboy, sorry- i get lazy
<rcarcamo> midas007: welcome
<skullboy> subcool: no problem just imageion 1mill people and one person saying something without identifying the person
<Alix_> Can log in trought gksu.. auth failed but sudo is fine
<elektroid> Alix_: can you use su or sudo?
<csf111> zee313: Did that help? Or do you need more?
<Alix_> elektroid, sudo yes but su, no
<syrinx_> root password Alix_
<Alix_> I never defined a root password while the installation of ubuntu, just my user
<elektroid> Alix_: ah yeah set the root password then suduo passwd root
<Alix_> ok
<elektroid> sudo*
<subcool> skullboy, i know- so- what is the common use of kubuntu? why am i running on 2gb?
<elektroid> cant use su without a password
<Alix_> sudo passwd <my_user> ?
<elektroid> root
<Alix_> ok
<Alix_> i try that :)
<klabezo> hi there any one know how to config conky ?
<subcool> skullboy, i guess that came out wrong- but i thinku got what im saying
<Alix_> it's working ! thank you elektroid and syrinx_ :S
<syrinx_> no problem Alix_
<skullboy> subcool: wait i just looked it up it that is how much its useing at the time if it needs more it will use more
<elektroid> no where are the bigboys for my question and answer LOL
<elektroid> now*
<klabezo> any thing about conky please ?
<_antant_> elektroid (or anyone): I'm trying to run RemoteDroidServer.jar and I'm being told there's a 'java.awt.headlessexception' error. Works fine under windows. Any idea why not here?
<edbian> elektroid, What is your question?
<subcool> skullboy, ya, i get that. but i thought ubuntu was supposed to use like 1gb.
<xangua> klabezo: an easy way to configure conky is: conky colors
<elektroid> edbian: with my current distro, top and /proc/cpuinfo only give show 1 core, previously, I used Ubuntu 10.04 amd64 and it showed 2 cores, is it just a product of using a 32bit distro?
<klabezo> apt-get install what to install conky colors Xangua ?
<skullboy> subcool: yes but ur running kubuntu correct
<xangua> klabezo: no, google it... is not in repository
<subcool> skullboy, yes- but its just KDE.
<edbian> elektroid, 32 vs. 64 bit OS should not make a difference. That is mostly about memory mapping and performance (for apps that take advantage of it)
<elektroid> _antant_: I am not specifically familiar, sorry
<klabezo> thank you Xangua i will try
<edbian> elektroid, You should def see 2 cores in 32 bit Ubuntu of 64 bit Ubuntu if you have 2 cores
<skullboy> subcool: kde is more demanding than gnome
<audiotrax> i'm not getting sound from my m-audio delta 1010 (ice1712).  I've been through every forum post/troubleshoot i could find and i still have no sound.  any ideas?
<needlez> Hi, quick question I'm having an issue with using unlock when I lock my screen through ubuntu. I have pam_tally configured to lock out user at 3 login attempts.  not sure if there is something that i need to modify in pam.d to get the gnome-screensaver to let me use unlock
<elektroid> edbian: thats what I am worried about, is it because a 32bit distro isnt setup to use SMP in the kernel?
<subcool> skullboy, ya- i know. but not 1gb...
<Doonz> I just got a VPS box with ubuntu 10.04 installed. I created 2 new users. How do i get them to have the same terminal feel as the original user (sorry i dont know what to call it)
<edbian> elektroid, 32 vs 64 bit has no bearing on SMP.  They can both use it.
<skullboy> subcool: well there is the apps ur running to
<subcool> skullboy, once again- not 1gb.
<StepNjump> Guys, how come the real player doesn't have the save video option in Ubuntu. It has the option in windows
<elektroid> edbian: I looked at the kernel config, it does have SMP, I guess I am just trying to figure out why I only have a single core available, worried I am only getting half performance
<edbian> elektroid, Yes it is very strange...
<audiotrax>  i'm not getting sound from my m-audio delta 1010 (ice1712).  I've been through every forum post/troubleshoot i could find and i still have no sound.  any ideas?
<Chr|s> I asked this earlier, but I forgot, how do I switch to command line only mode and switch back
<edbian> elektroid, Do you have an nvidia card?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1638963
<skullboy> subcool: that depends what r u running
<elektroid> edbian: nope, ati-amd radeon
<edbian> Chr|s, ctrl + alt + F1  and ctrl + alt + F7
<Chr|s> edbian, thanks
<tripelbb> Symmetric multiprocessing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<tripelbb> In computing, symmetric multiprocessing or SMP involves a multiprocessor computer hardware architecture where two or more identical processors are connected ...
<elektroid> audiotrax: I would be interested to find out too because I am planning on getting a setup like that
<StepNjump> Is there anything easy to install I could use to save streaming video or streaming video in Ubuntu?
<edbian> elektroid, What is the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo   ?
<needlez> any ideas??
<audiotrax> elektroid:  i've seriously tried everything
<subcool> skullboy, - k- thanks.. ttyl
<elektroid> edbian: http://pastie.org/1681254
<audiotrax> elektroid:  I even did a completely fresh instsall of ubuntu and started from scratch....still no results
<edbian> elektroid, one core is missing.  I don't know why though.
<wenbert> from the commandline, how do I add fileA.png  to myarchive.zip?
<elektroid> audiotrax: do you get the drivers to load at least?
<elektroid> audiotrax: as in can you get alsamixer up and what not
<Komotive> Can anyone give me some pointers on identifying unexpected shutdowns in ubuntu
<Prinler^Lin> how do i log in as root? I think i killed sudo... i looked it uponline and it says log in as root and change permissions. How do i do that
<audiotrax> elektroid:  you bet.  the sound card is set to the default.  the alsamixer comes up no problem, the system sees the card and sees the inputs.  but it only gives me the option of digital outputs (which i'm assuming is the S/PDIF) and i'm not using that...i'm using analog outs 1/2
<Prinler^Lin> Changing the file rights from 644 to 440 "fixed" it.
<needlez> Prinler^Lin:  I was gonna say cant you use sudo su to drop to root?
<Abhijit> !tar | wenbert
<ubottu> wenbert: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<elektroid> audiotrax: do 'lsmod | grep snd-ice' for me
<audiotrax> elektroid:  I got back "Usage:  lsmod"
<Komotive> Can anyone give me some pointers on identifying unexpected shutdowns in ubuntu
<wenbert> Abhijit I just want to add a single to a zip file. I have uploaded that 90mb file to the server but forgot to add one file to the zip. i was hoping to add it via command line...
<cardamon> Anyone know why empathy's stopped logging into facebook?
<kontagious> hey im having a problem installing flash player on firefox 4, ubuntu 64 bit
<kontagious> cardamon, mine is down too
<elektroid> audiotrax: ok lets try 'lsmod | grep snd'
<elektroid> audiotrax: you should see snd_ice, if not you arent using the right module for that card
<Prinler^Lin> sudo
<Prinler^Lin> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Prinler^Lin> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Prinler^Lin> needlez my sudo has died
<audiotrax> elektroid:  got back a whole list of stuff.  at the top of the list i see "snd_ice1712"
<Abhijit> wenbert, no idea
<delinquentme> whats the ubuntu panel icon .. in the top right .. that gives me a menu with shut down at the bottom?
<Loshki> wenbert: you answer is buried somewhere in the depths of 'man zip'
<crazyharry> I was wondering if this PCMCIA usb card will work for my T40 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839101111&cm_re=pcmcia_card-_-39-101-111-_-Product
<Loshki> wenbert: you -> your
<crazyharry> both my USB doesnt work, I bought it like that from ebay
<Prinler^Lin> Anyone know how to log myself inro root so i can fix a file permission with sudo?
<banker247> anyone savvy in autoconf?>
<Komotive> Can anyone give me some pointers on identifying unexpected shutdowns in ubuntu please?
<trism> delinquentme: indicator-applet-session
<elektroid> Prinler^Lin: if sudo works then 'sudo -s' will drop you into a root shell
<delinquentme> trism, thanks!
<Prinler^Lin> elektroid,  did you not even reasd my issue? sudo is BROKEN!!!!!!
<Loshki> Komotive: start in /var/log and see if there's anything interesting logged around the shutdowns. Also, please describe exactly what happens at one of these 'shutdowns'
<elektroid> Prinler^Lin: I didnt understand what you meant, if you cant use sudo then use su, what else can you do?
<Loshki> Prinler^Lin: can't you just boot single-user and fix the file?
<Komotive> I've had a good few of them now and been through the logs that I'm aware of. I can see any particular issue yet
<Komotive> *cant*
<Komotive> Kern log doesn't show anything faulting
<audiotrax> elektroid:  message me again
<Loshki> Komotive: ok, please describe the 'shutdown'? e.g. dead with keyboard leds flashing...
<Komotive> It's almost like the power just cuts out momentarily ....
<elektroid> audiotrax: are my msgs not going through?
<Prinler^Lin> Loshki,  no
<elektroid> audiotrax: I asked if you are using Ubuntu studio and if you had installed any modules for the card
<tripelbb> ok, please tell me what I did when I hit  control-alt-F1   ---  and how to recover after doing it.  (says the dumbo)
<Loshki> Prinler^Lin: er, why can't you boot single user?
<rww> tripelbb: switched to a text terminal. ctrl-alt-F7. or sometimes F8.
<ericy> tripelbb: Recover via ctrl-alt-F7
<Komotive> Loshki: Is there any way to log the power info?
<Loshki> Komotive: It sounds hardware/power supply related. Do you have a UPS, btw?
<tripelbb> thanks ericy quit exit didnt work.
<Prinler^Lin> no root password
<elektroid> Prinler^Lin: root password isnt necessary for single user
<Komotive> Loshki: No - but I may have to get one to rule it out ....
<Loshki> Prinler^Lin: what elektroid said...
<elektroid> Prinler^Lin: run level 1 = single user mode
<Prinler^Lin> you need root to do the command to change permissions on sudoers.d
<Loshki> Prinler^Lin: when you boot single user you are automatically root...
<audiotrax> how do you unignore someone?
<Prinler^Lin> *raises eyebrow*
<audiotrax> clicked the wrong button
 * nick laughs at audiotrax None of that!
<Prinler^Lin> how do i boot into run lvl 1
<rww> audiotrax: try #freenode for IRC help
<audiotrax> #freenode
<spiralni> hi.. new here
<elektroid> Prinler^Lin: this should help you with single user mode and other problems http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<needlez> Prinler^Lin: you could hold shift down on reboot and go to recv mode and then drop to root shell and modify sudoers file from there
<elektroid> can someone tell audiotrax that he cant get my msgs
<needlez> Hi, quick question I'm having an issue with using unlock when I lock my screen through ubuntu. I have pam_tally configured to lock out user at 3 login attempts.  not sure if there is something that i need to modify in pam.d to get the gnome-screensaver to let me use unlock??
<Echo9er> hi all
<elektroid> needlez: you tried 'passwd -u [user]'
<Echo9er> would anyone be up to help me pick a new laptop?
<Echo9er> i wanna run ubuntu on it
<Echo9er> it will be for school mostly.
<needlez> elektroid: its not at a terminal, its the screensaver login it wont allow unlock, since I modified pam.d/auth-common
<Echo9er> and this dell rep is an idiot who i am talking to via chat.
<Echo9er>  11:11:18 PM   	 Agent 	 Vishnu V 	
<Echo9er> You can install Ubuntu on your own but you need to uninstall the existing software
<elektroid> I thought Dell came with pre-installed Linux distros these days?
<Echo9er> evidently not anymore.
<Loshki> audiotrax: /ignore -r <user> to unignore. See http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<elektroid> needlez: cant reboot or what exactly?
<needlez> Echo9er: you should look into the different hardware that is in the laptop and see if the laptop's hardware is supported by ubuntu
<elektroid> if you are account is locked out, you cant do much of anything besides rebooting
<needlez> elektroid: its not that im locked out, its that when I go to use unlock on screensaver its like unlock has been disabled, says password is incorrect even though its the correct password.
<Echo9er> how much hardware isn't supported?
<hiexpo> h8axors
<needlez> elektroid: I can go to switch user and login as me but just wanted to know if I can turn back on unlock somehow
<elektroid> needlez: I think I misunderstood the context, basically, you can login and want to reactivate unlock for screensaver?
<needlez> Echo9er: depends, some wifi cards, some graphics cards, some processors if your kernel is before 2.6.35-xx
<needlez> elektroid: correct, i have to use switch user instead of unlock to login, its kinda annoying
<Prinler^Lin> Hmm how do i reboot into run lvl 1 from my usb drive?
<Prinler^Lin> it doesnt have grub
<elektroid> Echo9er: yeah wifi cards are the biggest pain especially if you only have one computer around, check on the supported list
<hiexpo> !air rack-ng
<trism> Prinler^Lin: if it is a usb drive, just plug it in somewhere else and edit the file
<Echo9er> is 2 gb enough to run ubunto?
<Echo9er> is 2 gb enough to run ubuntu?
<hiexpo> !aircrack-ng
<needlez> Prinler^Lin:  what do you want to drop to run lv  1 for??
<elektroid> Echo9er: for a desktop, with the majority of common software, no
<Prinler^Lin> to alter the permission on sudo.... sudo is broken
<elektroid> oh wait, Ram?
<Prinler^Lin> i need root access to change it all
<Echo9er> yeah ram
<elektroid> 1 gb is fine but I would go 2gb if you can
<elektroid> 512 mb would even be fine but it wouldnt be the best choice if you intend to use desktop programs normally
<needlez> Prinler^Lin: if you want to get to root, you could just hold shift on reboot which should give you grub selection , choose recv mode and then start in root or rootshell, you'll have root permission to alter any file you need
<Echo9er> its going to be for coding in c++
<Echo9er> and java
<elektroid> I added another 1 gig ram because I tend to have firefox, openoffice and various audio programs open at the same time
<Echo9er> and online test.
<jigynet> Is there any software for xubuntu that wiy systwmll assit in clearin ALL cache, tmp and cookies on m
<jigynet> my system
<elektroid> Echo9er: if you arent doing anything intensive, you can get away with 512 but again its about comfort, I wouldnt in modern times use anything less than 2 gb
<W43372> I was installing Samba and I got these weird messages in my terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581453/
<jigynet> how do i assign more swap space on a wubi install, last timme i tried i messed up the grub booter somehow
<mrdeb> do you recommend ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10
<Echo9er> well most of these laptops are 2gbs that i am looking at... thats why im asking
<jigynet> most os's use 400mb of ram minimum
<Echo9er> i got windows 7 down to like 100 by disabling tons of stuff.
<needlez> mrdeb: depends, for more over all long lasting support 10.04 its LTS but for  bleeding edge 10.10  or if your computer runs an i7 you maybe forced to run 10.10, cuz 10.04 won't recognize some i7 systems
<jigynet> so to keep costs down, buy it as is with minimum specs..but make sure it supports upgrades and that they can be done easily
<Echo9er> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834157502&cm_re=hp_laptop_i3-_-34-157-502-_-Product
<mrdeb> needlez: why not
<Echo9er> what do you think of that one?
<elektroid> Echo9er: are you buying each person that helps you one too? :)
<jigynet> for maximum options and performance steer clear of hp,compaq,dell,alien or any other proprietay vendors...they severely limit upgrades and performance in most models
<elektroid> that one is more than enough
<Echo9er> lol suuuuuure...
<needlez> mrdeb: different kernels on 10.04 and 10.10 , 10.04's kernel isn't 2.6.35-xx which my i7 will only run with that kernel or newer, older kernel doesn't allow correct acpi configuration for my system
<Echo9er> wait
<Echo9er> dont get that hp?
<Echo9er> which should i get then?
<Echo9er> you just listed everyone.
<jigynet> the i3 and other integrated 3d gfx is mighty weak
<jigynet> xD
<Echo9er> i5 is a 200 dollar jump
<jigynet> i'm not syaing that i'm looking this one over now
<eamon> What's a good lightweight web browser that supports images?
<raido> eamon: Midori
<jigynet> nice 3mb lvl 3 cahce
<jigynet> ddr3 is a plus
<extra11> http://www.gotomidori.com/ that is insanely slow
<extra11> loading
<jigynet> the hd gfx has no shaders or physix..not for gameing
<mrdeb> needlez: that's a major issue
<Echo9er> i can get away with dx7 games though
<jigynet> xD
<sloucher> general
<jigynet> lets see if i can find something on newegg to demonstrate my point tho
<needlez> mrdeb: kinda, just an issue with older kernels not having the right acpi configuration for newer laptop computers
<Echo9er> if you can find something on newegg please show me
<W43372> I was installing Samba and I got these weird messages in my terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581453/
<W43372> Anybody know what all this means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/581453/
<Prinler^Lin> fail
<Prinler^Lin> holding shift down does nothing
<Prinler^Lin> Guess its time to redo this thumb drive i guess.
<Prinler^Lin> thanks for the help
<Guest1542> hello all I just installed ubuntu 10.10, does anyone know a good link to install and use slingplayer
<gabo1323> I want to install gift daemon, how can I do it?
<ruan> gabo1323: ubuntu software center or synaptic. search "gift"
<jigynet> echo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006740%204020&IsNodeId=1&page=2&bop=And&CompareItemList=32|34-220-866^34-220-866-TS%2C34-157-535^34-157-535-02%23%2C34-152-249^34-152-249-TS%2C34-152-222^34-152-222-TS%2C34-115-982^34-115-982-TS
<gabo1323> tanks so much ruan
<Echo9er> i didnt know newegg could do that
<Echo9er> is a n830 better than an i3?
<elektroid> jigynet: for big links, use tinyurl, just a suggestion for us using console irc clients
<ruan> y they all have windows 7
<zsx0859> sgas
<zsx0859> dg
<elektroid> w9aa
<elektroid> twb?
<jigynet> yea i didnt know it was that long
<Echo9er> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220866
<Echo9er> that's the one i am looking at
<Echo9er> but pentium?
<Echo9er> really?
<Echo9er> thats... sooooooo old.
<zsx0859> on
<elektroid> just curious, are most of you using amd64 distros?
<zsx0859> what?
<pbearie> how do i upgrade a 2.6.18 kernel to a 2.6.35?
<jigynet> also note echo that 64bit will perform much much better then 32
<ruan> pbearie: why would you want to do that?
<needlez> hi can someone go look at there /etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver  file and post its configuration for me?? I think mines broken, unlock doesnt work
<Echo9er> you know you could go as high as 600 dollars yeah?
<jigynet> xD
<pbearie> ruan: i have a web100 deb that can run on 2.6.35, and i want to install that
<jigynet> yea i'm trying to save you dough too xD
<jigynet> but yea that ill probably get more of what you need for audio
<elektroid> needlez: http://pastebin.com/pEdLJ82V
<Auriga> VirtualBox issue... Under windows I was able to edit the xml file to get more than 128mb of vram... It's not happening in Linux... Any thoughts?
<Echo9er> you going to hook me up with another link?
<giiker> histo: if u r still there, I finally sply my window vertically!
<giiker> histo: if u r still there, I finally splited my window vertically!
<jigynet> the one you originally selected need to be met or better..3mb lvl3 cache, 7200rpm HD 2gb or more ddr3 and atleast 3 cores
<Echo9er> the i3 is a quad core bro
<jigynet> 7200rpm hd would be best for audio and media
<jigynet> LOL
<jigynet> no the i3 is a 3 core
<jigynet> xD
<Echo9er> orly?
<jigynet> hence I"3"
<jigynet> xD
<Echo9er> well its got 4 threads
<elektroid> AMd64 X2 dual-core, how many cores in that?
<mrdeb> i dont understand why i3 would not be supported in 10.04, when an older os like xp alreayd supports it
<elektroid> j/k
<jigynet> yup, the more threads the better
<Echo9er> ok so what should i buy jigynet
<elektroid> what do you mean i3 isnt supported?
<rww> Core i3 has two physical core, and works fine on Ubuntu as far as I know.
<elektroid> its really down to the kernel you use
<needlez> elektroid: are you on ubuntu or what distro is this from, cuz its way different from mine. guessing its fedora since it shows fedora
<elektroid> yeah, fedora, you spotted me out
 * elektroid hides
<Echo9er> is a dual core pentium ok to use?
<elektroid> needlez: but the version of pam should be the determinant as far as syntax
<needlez> yea, im using it to try to figure out how to configure mine, thank you very much was jw
<needlez> gonna test it after configuring it
<Echo9er> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834214185
<Echo9er> how about this one
<needlez> still no luck, shows auth failed
<needlez> even tho password is correct
<elektroid> needlez: have you altered anything specfic to /etc/passwd or /etc/group?
<ruan> Echo9er: sold out
<needlez> elektroid: no
<Echo9er> just saw it
<ruan> why not a laptop without windows 7.. if there are any
<elektroid> needlez: has this issue occured since first install or when did it specifically start?
<Echo9er> lol find me one and i will get it
<elektroid> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Echo9er> orly
<Echo9er> awesome
<elektroid> or do you want vendors that preconfigure with Linux?
<elektroid> I can think of a few
<Echo9er> i wanna install it
<elektroid> and Dell claims to online
<Echo9er> a laptop that has nothing would be even better
<needlez> elektroid: occured after I added this to common-auth auth required pam_tally.so onerr=fail deny=5 unlock_time=21600 no_reset
<ruan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121006&cm_re=laptop_no_os-_-17-121-006-_-Product
<ruan> lol
<elektroid> Echo9er: cant you just format the partition? whats the difference?
<ruan> elektroid: windows 7 adds on to the price
<Echo9er> you pay for the key is all
<elektroid> any partition program will wipe a windows install in seconds
<elektroid> ahh
<elektroid> the price
<stewartlittle> Greetings from Madison WI... Just getting the word out about Operation Moon-Walker in Madison WI.  Sat the 19th at Noon.  People are meeting at the state street statue to gather... then we are going to Moon Scott Walker.  Cheers.  I hear there may be a wave... Epic
<W43372> I was installing Samba and I got these weird messages in my terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581453/
<needlez> elektroid: any idea??
<stiltzkin> alright gentlemen, I've got another quick question for ya
<stiltzkin> The only wireless adapter I have for this PowerMac G4 is a Netgear WG111 usb dongle
<elektroid> needlez: sorry, I am reading pam.d configuration to find out what each part means, I am suspect to the onerr part
<stiltzkin> The installation of which requires ndiswrapper
<elektroid> needlez: if it was that line that changed everything perhaps something is missing or incorrect and I am trying to find out
<stiltzkin> Unfortunately ndiswrapper can't really be used on PPC, since there are no PPC Windows drivers.
<needlez> elektroid: kk take your time
<stiltzkin> So my question is, does anyone know of any other drivers or methods one might go about using to get this working on a PPC machine? Or am I SOL
<pbearie> if i want to upgrade a kernel version, i download the new kernel source, compile and install?
<stiltzkin> There is an ancient thread here with my question but no real answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177850
<jigynet> echo well i'm stumped, i can't seem to find a non-proprietary laptop matching or beating your first choice
<Echo9er> ok
<overclucker> stiltzkin: does the usb dongle have windows drivers available?
<stiltzkin> overclucker, yes, but since I'm on PowerPC, it doesn't matter.
<overclucker> ndiswrapper works on ppc, but only if you have windows drivers for the device.
<giiker> anyone know what gvfsd-http does ?
<stiltzkin> overclucker, sure ndiswrapper will work, but the drivers themselves can't work...they're written for x86 processors since no version of Windows runs on PPC
<jigynet> anyone know how i can remove tmp,cache,cookies completely? is there any helpful software?
<ruan> jigynet: bleachbit
<jigynet> thx
<ruan> the linux equivalent of ccleaner
<stiltzkin> overclucker, It's even on the ndiswrapper FAQ...the software runs on PPC but the drivers do not. That's my problem
<subcool> Hey- i recently got some help, and it didnt work out- I am trying to install my Built-in web cam.. and installing Cheese didnt work.
<subcool> googling it is getting me no where..
<giiker> subcool: you just want to use your webcam right!?
<subcool> ...? ya-
<stiltzkin> lsusb returns "NetGear, Inc. WG111(v1) rev 2 54Mbps Wireless [Intersil Prism54 Intersil 3886]
<giiker> have you used Gimp?
<stiltzkin> So it's a prism54 card. Are there open source drivers for that that I might compile on PPC?
<subcool> what else would i be trying to do?? - u got me curious on that one..
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/YXehS5vR alguien any idea?
<subcool> gimp? -- nah
<subcool> installing gimp now
<giiker> subcool: if you can import an image from your webcam in gimp, you mostly sure can get any image off the webcam
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/YXehS5vR any idea?
<giiker> subcool: through anything else
<giiker> well ifgimp recognizes the webcam and gets iamges, it means drivers are ok
<subcool> giiker, how does gimp import live webcam feeds?
<giiker> dannyLopez68: what are you trying to do?
<dannyLopez68> giiker: I have no idea
<giiker> live webcam, hmm only pics mate
<subcool> lol - hahhaha
<subcool> im trying to install any drivers to make my webcam work
<giiker> dannyLopez68: ok
<needlez> Elektroid: well with it changed to succeed it still gave auth failed, then when tried to use switch user it stalled the login and forced me to reboot, think could be the gnome-screensaver set up also
<needlez> anyone  in ubuntu please post your etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver file, wanna check to see what the default is for ubuntu compaired to what I have
<giiker> subcool: what's your model?
<subcool> HP DV5- 2035
<Echo9er> XT989UT#ABA < can someone confirm that this model is ubuntu compliant?
<giiker> subcool: run lsusb
<giiker> subcool: HP DV5- 2035, that's just your laptop model, run lsusb
<needlez> FIXED!!!
<needlez> yes
<needlez> FIXED!!
<subcool> i see my usb
<hiexpo> hola all
<elektroid> needlez: what was it?
<needlez> Elektroid:  it was the gnome-screensaver file,... needed to add @include common-account; @include common-password; @include common-auth
<subcool> giiker, all i see is my usb hub,
<needlez> lol, looked at login unix section and it explained what happend
<elektroid> ah so you only had that line in the config altogether
<needlez> no each seperated, but yea, it was missing the password and account and the way fedora sets it up is much different, so thats why it wasnt working with the other config
<needlez> lol
<needlez> thank you very much
<giiker> subcool: what about: dmesg | grep webcam
<subcool> nada
<needlez> well now, im happy :D
<needlez> subcool: sup?? you trying to find your webcam??
<stiltzkin> Can anyone explain what this error means? "*** KERNELPATH:/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-powerpc/build does not exist. Stop."
<hiexpo> needlez, soyour running fedora
<giiker> Echo9er: you might want to try a live CD first!
<Echo9er> what?
<elektroid> hiexpo: no its me with fedora
<hiexpo> oh ok elektroid
<awanti> Hi
<[deXter]> Hi all
<[thor]> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Echo9er> i dont wanna buy it and not have it working
<[deXter]> I've got a gnome panel on the left side that's sort of hidden, except for a 1 pixel coloumn which is visible
<[deXter]> how do I unhide or get rid of it?
<[thor]> Echo9er: it's free, and always has been
<subcool> needlez, ya-
<[thor]> Echo9er: www.ubuntu.com
<Echo9er> the computer isnt....
<subcool> needlez, and install it
<Echo9er> i need to know before hand
<stiltzkin> No seriously guys, what does that error mean...it's the only thing keeping me from solving my problem
<[thor]> oh that
<elektroid> subcool: which webcam are you using and do you already have v4l installed? most cams work without needing more than that
<giiker> Echo9er: you might want to burn a Live CD, burn it, and ask people @ the store if you can try you CD
<sheenams> i have a question about ssh
<needlez> subcool: internel webcam?? or external through usb??
<Goome> how would i make it so /usr/bin/ping can only be executed by root?
<Echo9er> im ordering it online
<subcool> elektroid, i have a builtin webcam on my laptop
<giiker> Echo9er: some stores will say, Ok!
<subcool> needlez, see above
<elektroid> subcool: you know the brand-mode?
<needlez> oh
<elektroid> model*
<subcool> elektroid, no- its builtin- i would say HP. lol
<hiexpo> cheese
<giiker> Echo9er: you might want to try to look for a similar one on a local store and go there!
<[thor]> Echo9er: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<subcool> hiexpo, installed already
<Echo9er> local stores have crap
<[thor]> Echo9er: has all the hardware by manufacturer/etc
<Echo9er> kk
<elektroid> subcool: if you gave us the HP laptop model perhaps we could then know what cam you are actually using if you dont know
<giiker> Echo9er: ok then, then don buy it!
<Goome> how would i make it so /usr/bin/ping can only be executed by root?
<hiexpo> should work with cheese especially hp
<elektroid> because its down to specific webcam to know which drivers are needed
<subcool> elektroid, HP DV5 2035 -
<sheenams> quick question about ssh, ls lists nothing but cd /.ssh finds ssh directory. Help?
<subcool> dont be snippy- i have restated this 5 times already, just ask.
<giiker> sorry, OPs, but it's always like this @ this time, too many trolls
<rww> sheenams: dotfiles aren't shown in ls by default. use "ls -a" (All) instead
<rww> giiker: then ignore them. feeding them makes things worse.
<sheenams> rww: that gives .  ..
<subcool> what command can i give to give a more specific desciption?
<root_> ?
<rww> sheenams: presumably because you changed directory to ~/.ssh ;)
<Goome> how would i make it so /usr/bin/ping can only be executed by root?
<hiexpo> great batteries dieing in mouse
<elektroid> subcool: you have a HP TrueVision cam
<[thor]> !permissions | Goome
<ubottu> Goome: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<root_> ?
<subcool> elektroid, thank u-
<stiltzkin> I'm almost there...fixed my previous error message by installing kernel headers. Now I get "fatal error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory." How can I fix that?
<giiker> rww: I know, sometimes I just doubt my judgment on trolls, anyway...
<sheenams> rww: im following directions at github. it says to cd ~/.ssh then ls to find the kepair.
<uberbob> hi, i am having a problem where a ubuntu box refuses to change hostname, the names in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are fine yet hostname and hostname -f are wrong (and yet many reboots have been done)
<rww> sheenams: if you did ls inside ~/.ssh and you only see . and .., then you have no keypair.
<Goome> [thor]: 700 would do fine?
<rww> or none in there, anyway
<sheenams> rww: Thanks!
<elektroid> subcool: can you not get it to load in cheese?
<hiexpo> allbetter
<elektroid> I believe the v4l drivers are already on there, so it should just work
<giiker> sheenams: u need to generate them first...
<ejv> uberbob: you know you could just restart the hostname service in /etc/init.d/ lol
<[thor]> Goome: you need to chown the file to root as well
<ejv> rebooting is overkill ;)
<stiltzkin> Nobody?
<subcool> elektroid, no i cant..
<Jon--> I am unable to add anyone to my MSN on Ubuntu 10.04 using Pidgin 2.7.9 (libpurple 2.7.9). I always get the message "Unable to add the buddy EMAIL_HERE@hotmail.com because the username is invalid.  Usernames must be valid email addresses.  Any ideas?  I hve
<Jon--> Shit. Sorry. Bad enter key.
<FloodBot2> Jon--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uberbob> your not helping
<sheenams> giiker: i know that now. the tutorial i'm following said it would give me an error if there wasn't one, but it didn't give me the error so I assumed there was one
<Jon--> I am unable to add anyone to my MSN on Ubuntu 10.04 using Pidgin 2.7.9 (libpurple 2.7.9). I always get the message "Unable to add the buddy EMAIL_HERE@hotmail.com because the username is invalid.  Usernames must be valid email addresses.  Any ideas?  I have asked in #pidgin already, but it's much less active, figured I'd ask here.
<ejv> uberbob: did you try restarting via the init script?
<ejv> (im referring to the hostname service)
<subcool> elektroid, or.. it hasnt...
<[deXter]> So, any ideas folks?
<elektroid> ?
<subcool> elektroid, cheese didnt make it work
<Chr|s> is there a channel for team speak here?
<hiexpo> jon_relax ok with pidgin and hotmail nothing special is needed when you opened pidgin you should have  got a welcome right
<giiker> sheenams: ok, good luck setting up your keypair, and please don't skip the part where it asks for passphrase...
<needlez> subcool: can you generate the lspci for that device so I can get the exact info for it?
<Chr|s> I am having issues with my headset working for Team Speak
<Jon--> hiexpo: I have used Pidgin for a while as my MSN client. It's just that lately it stopped allowing me to add buddies.
<subcool> certainly
<uberbob> just did sudo service hostname start and it didnt help
<elektroid> needlez: you need lsmod
<ejv> i'd check the ubuntuforums Chr|s
<Jon--> hiexpo: Always telling me that their email is invalid, even if I know for a fact it isn't.
<ejv> (http://ubuntuforums.org)
<hiexpo> Jon--, oh so you can log in but not add buddies
<needlez> ahh my bad, i see,
<Jon--> hiexpo: Correct. returns error message, I pasted into my message above ^
<giiker> Jon--: I have been able to add contactsin amsn, if you want to try other client
<subcool> needlez, nothing in the output mentioned webcam. all the output contained CPU and ATI
<Chr|s> ejv, thanks
<Jon--> giiker: Pidgin interfaces nicely with alerts. I'm also used to the interface. I've considered changing clients, but I'd rather stick with them if I can for now, so I'd like to try and fix this.
<hanasaki> what is a good tool for administrating users / groups in LDAP for id/password/group/samba
<needlez> subcool: lsmod sorry got mixed up
<hiexpo> jon_i just added one to my hotmail last night and no problem so maybe it is a invalid email
<subcool> its ok- im relearning the command
<Matisse> hi
<Jon--> hanasaki: Windows.  Not trolling, but it's very hard to do in Ubuntu I find.
<subcool> can i lsmod | webcam or something?
<needlez> just pastbin the output
<giiker> Jon--: have you been able to use the webcam with pidgin and msn, i've had no succes at all
<hanasaki> Jon--:  you mean active dir?
<Jon--> giiker: MSN changed protocol no FOSS client can use webcams anymore
<Matisse> theres a directory /home/a/.mozilla/firefox-3.5.abandoned   ... what's that all about?
<Jon--> hiexpo: It's done it to any email I try.. The last 5-10 from 5-10 different people. I doubt that that is the issue.
<hanasaki> Jon--:  and giiker what about gmail and pidgin
<Jon--> To be honest, Meebo does a better job than Pidgin and aMSN at features/webcam/etc. -_-'
<Jon--> But I don't want a web based client
<Jon--> I am unable to add anyone to my MSN on Ubuntu 10.04 using Pidgin 2.7.9 (libpurple 2.7.9). I always get the message "Unable to add the buddy EMAIL_HERE@hotmail.com because the username is invalid.  Usernames must be valid email addresses. " Any ideas?  I hve
<Jon--> Sorry, wrong message. -_-'
<xangua> update pidgin Jon--
<Jon--> xangua: I have the latest version from http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<xangua> 2.7.9 is not 'latest'
<Jon--> It's the latest repository supported..
<Jon--> Are you suggesting I compile from source?
<ejv> probably a ppa via launchpad
<Jon--> Any resource on Pidgin site for installing onto Ubuntu links to http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ on their site. They don't support any packages beyond 2.7.9 it seems.
<xangua> so the pidgin ppa has no latest
<Jon--> (currently)
<Dwood> I need help fixing a problem with my sounds on Ubuntu. Anyone care to help?
<Jon--> Dwood: !ask
<xangua> try getdeb.net repository, i got 2.7.11 from there i believe Jon--
<Jon--> Shit, wrong bot macro, sorry.
<Jon--> Just ask.
<Dwood> lol
<ejv> !language | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<elektroid> subcool: you can also ls /dev/video and then try vlc v4l2:///dev/video*
<giiker> hanasaki: gtalk works fine, but last time i tried to chat with webcam with my wife @ home it did not work
<elektroid> sorry ls /dev/video*
<Dwood> first: need to get my buntu version...
<hanasaki> giiker:  did you need to use the google plugins to the apt sources? BRB
<Jon--> I am unable to add anyone to my MSN on Ubuntu 10.04 using Pidgin 2.7.9 (libpurple 2.7.9). I always get the message "Unable to add the buddy EMAIL_HERE@hotmail.com because the username is invalid.  Usernames must be valid email addresses."  Any ideas?  I have asked in #pidgin already, but it's much less active, figured I'd ask here.
<ejv> can you stop repeating, for the love of god
<Jon--> xangua: Will getdeb replace my other package for pidgin  or will it be named differently in aptitude?
<xangua> will update/replace Jon--
<elektroid> subcool: you still there?
<Jon--> xangua: apt-get update did not find an update for pidgin
<giiker> harisund: i have the plugins installed, maybe it was because we were on the same LAN, i don't know I could chat but not webcam conversation, weird....
<Jon--> After installing the getdeb repo
<subcool_> bah - got disconnected
<Jon--> Oh
<Jon--> Yes it did.
<Jon--> I apologise.
<subcool_> http://pastebin.com/pmgpq5xa
<elektroid> ah subcool, do lsmod | grep video
<Dwood> Upon starting Ubuntu every time, the sound manager uses the previously set volume level as the MAX volume level
<Dwood> This is not okay.
<Jon--> How bleeding edge are these packages, quite safe and stable?
<giiker> Jon--: i'm going to try to add someone on pidgin right now
<Jon--> giiker: Alright.
<subcool_> video                  20623  0
<subcool_> output                  2503  1 video
<Jon--> giiker: I wasn't getting any problems for the longest time, then 3-4 days ago, out of the blue, I cannot add anyone.
<Dwood> Can someone help me with my sound issue?
<_jesse_> hey all having some issues with ssh and public key authentication; same private key works on one system, but not on another. Gives the follwing output: http://pastebin.com/4YWBzaD8
<hanasaki> giiker:  did you need to use the google plugins to the apt sources? BRB
<Jon--> Ahhh
<Jon--> From #pidgin "bug fixed in 2.7.11
<elektroid> subcool_:  and ls /dev/video* please
<elektroid> if you get video0 and have vlc we can try testing it on there
<needlez> elektroid: i looked over his lsmod and it shows no uvc or v4l area, however shows video0
<Dwood> Every time I start ubuntu it uses the previously set sound level as the maximum sound level
<subcool_> ls: cannot access /dev/video: No such file or directory
<giiker> Jon--: ha ha, just got the same error like you
<Jon--> giiker: From #pidgin they said the bug is fixed in 2.7.11  Are you running 2.7.9?
<Dwood> Like if I set it to half sound, then the next time I start it up half is now as if the sound was turned up all the way
<elektroid> needlez: yeah its just video using raw output module
<giiker> Jon--: let me see
<elektroid> I am trying to find out if truevision is v4l compatible
<giiker> Jon--: mine is 2.6.6
<elektroid> if so, then loading that driver should fix it
<lolsies> hey guys please can i ask you to rate OSKit compared to other tools
<subcool_> im glad u guys know about this- cause im soo puzzled
<Jon--> giiker: Damn. well, to fix, compile from source or install the getdeb repositories. #pidgin says "Jon--: package builds are done by different people, unfortunately"
<giiker> Jon--: let me try
<jblpxh> when is ubuntu 10.10 server going to upgrade to apache 2.2.17 in apt?
<jblpxh> it came out december 2010
<Jon--> giiker: I'm confident this will fix it. Pidgin is aware of the bug, it's just that their PPA is not up to date.
<Dwood> Can someone help me with a sound issue?????
<elektroid> subcool_: which Ubuntu are you using?
<subcool_> 10.04
<rww> !latest | jblpxh
<ubottu> jblpxh: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Dwood> I'm using 10.04 and have an issue with the sound, can someone help me set it up?
<jblpxh> ubottu
<jblpxh> :(
<Dwood> I hate to continue repeating my question
<Dwood> Just only 1 support channel is kind of...
<Dwood> sad
<Tohuw> !enter | Dwood
<ubottu> Dwood: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elektroid> Dwood: this time of day is hard to get good live support
<Chr|s> Dwood, copy and paste is a great feature
<subcool_> elektroid, idk about that- i get better help now then during the day
<rww> when used appropriately, in 15 minute intervals
<Tohuw> Dwood: There are 1k+ users in this channel at any given time. This is much more useful than a few users in many channels. There are in fact multiple Ubuntu support channels, though this is the one for Ubuntu desktop. Your best bet is to repeat your question every 15-ish minutes. If someone has an answer, they'll answer.
<giiker> Jon--: have you tried to build it yourself yet?
<Dwood> Tohuw: all right. I'll try every now and then.
<elektroid> subcool_: if you have ekiga installed(most likely) give that a run see if your cam works, otherwise all I can find is sites mentioning to install the uvc drivers from source
<needlez> Dwood: sound issue??
<Tohuw> Dwood: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<subcool_> elektroid, installing now-
<subcool_> i found a couple helps that include installing from source, but when i went to follow the guide- the links were no good
<Dwood> Tohuw, already tried that. needlez: when starting Ubuntu every time, the sound manager uses the previously set volume level as the max volume level
<ubuntu> hi
<elektroid> subcool_: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<giiker> Jon--: source is heavy
<Jon--> giiker: lol. Yes, it's no fun.
<Tohuw> Dwood: meaning when you restart, the highest you can set your sound is whatever it was set to before restarting?
<Jon--> giiker: Are you having trouble?
<subcool_> elektroid, nothing was found
<elektroid> what do you mean?
<Jon--> giiker: I can help you if you like. Ironic, you tried to help me fix problem, and in doing so, you realized you also have problem, and now I can help you fix it. Hahaha.
<elektroid> the site is there, I am on it now
<_jesse_> having some issues with ssh and public key authentication; same private key works on one system, but not on another. Gives the follwing output: http://pastebin.com/4YWBzaD8
<giiker> Jon--: man, building it will take 35 mins total, by that time I will be asleep
<subcool_> elektroid, well, after installing ekiga... nothing was found when trying to test the video
<elektroid> oohhh
<elektroid> got ya
<giiker> Jon--: sorry, it is 02:07 am here
<Jon--> giiker: no worries.
<Auriga> Hello, Any one able to tell me how to stop opening applications from following me across desktops?
<nishant> my synaptic is not working
<Jon--> giiker: I just installed the getdeb repository, it has a later verison of pidgin
<giiker> Jon--: I do think I'll make it
<elektroid> subcool_: looks like you are just going to need to install from source, I ve been looking in my usual spots and thats all I ve seen
<giiker> Jon--: I don't think I'll make it
<damien> \server irc.recycled_irc.net
<damien> \server irc.recycled-irc.net
<subcool_> elektroid, thanks- all i got is google, and i get bs...
<subcool_> what kinda cam do i have again?
<subcool_> truevision
<elektroid> yeah HP TrueVision
<Chr|s> if I were to creat a launcher to open a program how would I add this command "padsp teamspeak"?
<dr0id> hello friends
<dr0id> howz it goin
<giiker> Jon--: I was going to do evrything in virtual box, but then I said naaah, too long, i like pidgin too for their alerts, reminds me of Irc alerts somehow!
<giiker> Jon--: will give it a try in the ffuture though
<subcool_> according to ur website, my cam isnt supported
<giiker> Jon--: it's a shame how Big Corporations shut us out though!
<mean> i have two kernel ,but i always start with 2.6.32-24,how to change to 2.6.32-27?
<Jon--> giiker: Not really.
<giiker> Jon--: I meant MS...
<Gadu> I'm choosing between 2 nearly identical graphics cards. Option 1 supports OpenGL 4.1 whereas Option 2 only supports 3.2 but it is slightly faster. (both are Radeon HD 6850 from same brand)
<Gadu> What are the advantages of going up to 4.1 from 3.2?
<Jon--> giiker: Microsoft has a closed source product that is designed to allow people to chat with other people who, most often, have their email account and choose to use their product. Should they be more open? Sure. Should we get mad or require it of them? I'm not sure you really can. It's within their rights to be competitive and keep their source closed, even if it makes us mad.
<sacarlson>  mean: I use the gui startup-manager to change grub2 settings
<Tohuw> Gadu: http://www.opengl.org/documentation/current_version/
<Tohuw> Google is your friend, Gadu
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10 -- I have a flash issue(not speed, and full-screen works fine) on different computers with different browsers.  If I load a flash video(youtube for ex) and scroll down the flash video follows the page...also if I have other tabs open the flash overlays the other tabs.  Any ideas or anyone else having this issue?  Thanks.
<Gadu> Tohuw: should have thought of it that way, kept searching OpenGL 3.2 vs 4.1 soft of thing which is pretty dead
<giiker> Jon--: wau, by the speed of your typing I might venture to say you had that in a file and copied it, but who  knows right, haha!
<Jon--> giiker: Nope, just a software developer who also chatted on MSN too much as a child.
<Jon--> giiker: My keyboard and me are good friends ;)
<nishant> hello , why my touchpad not workng
<Gadu> Tohuw: thanks for the correct direction XD
<sacarlson> mean: take a look at http://www.techienote.com/2010/10/changing-default-boot-option-in-ubuntu-10-10.html
<Bing0> Gadu, have you googled your make/model with ubuntu 10.10 and tablet as keywords?
<Bing0> err.. nish
<Bing0> nishant,  have you googled your make/model with ubuntu 10.10 and tablet as keywords?
<giiker> Jon--: you are my keyboard master, then! no joking eh!!
<nishant> it was working fine ...stopped suddenly
<Tohuw> You're welcome, Gadu
<Bing0> nishant, does it work in another user account? have you tried a live cd to ensure the touchpad itself is functional?
<nishant> no I can check in windows wait will be back
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10 -- I have a flash issue(not speed, and full-screen works fine) on different computers with different browsers.  If I load a flash video(youtube for ex) and scroll down the flash video follows the page...also if I have other tabs open the flash overlays the other tabs.  Any ideas or anyone else having this issue?  Thanks.
<giiker> Jon--: I know all of your argument, and heard it many times, but I have seen many like MS do this and it has always been just to shut us out!
<Gadu> Bing0: Tablet?
<Bing0> Gadu, it was a tab completion typo..plz ignore
<Gadu> Bing0: ah ok, i did find the necessary information to setup the graphics card properly with Ubuntu 10.10
<giiker> Jon--: we'd better stop, before ubottu sends us to the cafe channel
<Jon--> giiker: There's always PM.
<jsoft> How to take screenshot?
<sacarlson> jsoft <alt> printscreen
<Tohuw> jsoft: The print screen button, by default. Configurabe in Keyboard Shortcuts
<Jon--> jsoft: Press alt+ printscreen for current window, printscreen for entire display
<Guest26494> can someone say a bad word i need to test something
<rww> Guest26494: no.
<subcool_> y is this always soo difficult
<Guest26494> ok sorry then
<ihack4fun> Work
<Jon--> subcool_: With great power comes great responsibility.
<Gadu> Guest26494: I will in a PM if that is suitable for your test
<ihack4fun> Thats a four letter word
<subcool_> Jon--, its a laptop---
<Guest26494> gadu that would be great
<Jon--> subcool_: What's your problem?
<Guest26494> i made an xchat profanity filter
<subcool_> Jon--, this isnt DieHard 4
<subcool_> couple the guys were helping me..
<giiker> Jon--: don't even go there, this afternoon, i learned how to use almost all screen keybindings, and I haven used irc commands in a long time, less dcc
<Jon--> subcool_: You either need to get out (stay in?) more, or that was just a terrible troll.
<subcool_> just trying to install my webcam
<subcool_> troll?
<elektroid> subcool_: your laptop is too new, you will have to try installing the drivers as I mentioned
<elektroid> or try the newest version of Ubuntu
<Jon--> giiker:   /msg Jon-- yo
<subcool_> elektroid, working on it
<giiker> subcool_: you have been trying to install your Webcam for the last 2 hours! come on, get some sleep!
<subcool_> giiker, no- my gf has been giving me shit for 2 days
<elektroid> subcool_: your webcam may very well not be supported by Linux
<subcool_> elektroid, like everything else i purchase
<Dwood> I have issues with brightness buttons on my laptop, someone want to help me out?
<elektroid> I cant find anything except a few instances which is why I mentioned those drivers
<hiexpo> wow u guys still messing with thatWB CAM
<elektroid> otherwise, try getting another cam that is supported
<Dwood> Ubuntu recognizes the buttons that they should change the brightness but nothing happens!
<Jon--> Someone could have written him a driver by now.
<elektroid> Jon--: by all means
<Dwood> Well the brightness dialog comes up but it doesn't actually do anything!
<Jon--> elektroid: D: Maybe. I have limited driver writing experience however ;P
<subcool_> elektroid, i have two- but they suck
<elektroid> subcool_: well, you may be in better luck if you have an older cam
<_jesse_> having some issues with ssh and public key authentication; same private key works on one system, but not on another. Gives the follwing output: http://pastebin.com/4YWBzaD8
<subcool_> im noticing
<elektroid> unfortunately, anything cutting edge is unsupported or extremely buggy in Linux
<Jon--> _jesse_: Unknown Paste ID!
<elektroid> unless you buy things specifically oriented for the unix world
<giiker> subcool_: you should go to the same store where you bought your laptop and tell them it doesn't work in DOS and get a refund, then when you get a replacement come back here and then we can help you
<subcool_> im use to it-
<Jon--> Except things that actually matter, like solid state drives
<Dwood> Kinect was supported within 3 hours of its release...
<Jon--> Where the Linux kernel actually had better support than Win7 for a while.
<subcool_> my gf is just mad she bought me a new laptop- and i refuse to install windows on it
<_jesse_> Jon--: hrm it must have expired
<_jesse_> one moment
<elektroid> Jon--: as I said, if it isnt already something the unix world supports
<subcool_> giiker, lol- i wish. but this thing is 6 months old
<nishant> anyone can tell me why snyaptics touchpad not coming up http://pastebin.com/mejjFSVK
<subcool_> nishant, its better than a buggy one. My touchpad f's up all my typeing
<_jesse_> having some issues with ssh and public key authentication; same private key works on one system, but not on another. Gives the follwing output: http://pastebin.com/dTkpEXtu
<_jesse_> Jon--: ^
<_jesse_> seems like ssh-agent is borked
<elektroid> whats funny, I ve noticed a lot of people come to this channel and are like damn,my car doesnt run, whats wrong with it as if everyone knows
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10 -- I have a flash issue(not speed, and full-screen works fine) on different computers with different browsers.  If I load a flash video(youtube for ex) and scroll down the flash video follows the page...also if I have other tabs open the flash overlays the other tabs.  Any ideas or anyone else having this issue?  Thanks.
<nishant> lol the problem is when u travel
<dr0id> jesseeeeeeeeeee
<jekin> hey need a help ... I have some problem with Ubuntu ..... I have a Nvidia FX5500 card which causes the booting from hard disk or live CD to fail ......  when i try the text mode this following message is comming up
<jekin> No init found try parsing init=bootarg
<Jon--> _jesse_: And you did ssh-add on your client PC correct?
<MTecknology> what app is there for ripping cd's?
<elektroid> to iso?
<Dannyd> hi i have a ubuntu installed on a computer at home. But no internet connection. How can I update that computer, (can I get a list of packages from the update manager and go to an internet cafe and download them in some sort of automatic way)?
<elektroid> you can use dd
<jigynet> !deep scan
<jigynet> =/
<_jesse_> Jon--: yeah, and I tried it with ssh -i too
<jekin> any idea on how i can atleast boot to text mode
<giiker> Jon--: weird it did not work
<MTecknology> elektroid: to any audio format that I can toss onto my phone
<elektroid> ah ok CD to mp3 then?
<MTecknology> ya
<giiker> damn, my neighboors are fighting again!
<MTecknology> i remember sound juicer from way way back.. i'm guessing there's a lot better now
<elektroid> Dannyd: use apt-rdepends [name of package] and download those
<Dwood> I have an issue with the brightness controls for my laptop. Someone willing to help?
<tmandry> I'm stuck in lucid and I need to install ant 1.8 which isn't in the tree - how can I do this?
<Jon--> _jesse_: Sorry I have to go to bed shortly  please find someone else to assist you.
<JetBoyJetGirl> hint Dwood: just ask your question
<sacarlson> jekin: can you try holding shift at boot and select recover boot or single user boot?
<elektroid> MTecknology: sound juicer is still the main but you can look at everything here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<JetBoyJetGirl> not sure if anyone in here would be able to help though tbh
 * rww uses k3b for CD ripping <3
<Dwood> I press the buttons on my laptop to control brightness, ubuntu recognizes them but the brightness does not change!
<elektroid> that site has a ton, kaudiocreator, k3b, and soundjuicer so I figured the site was better
<MTecknology> elektroid: thanks
<andrew_46> MTecknology: This is an old guide of mine that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535950
<jekin> sacarlson ....... i tried the recover mode but it also gives init not found error
<elektroid> I am glad someone else likes k3b, I ve always liked it over Brasero
<giiker> _jesse_: what are you trying to do again
<Dannyd>  elektroid: once i do that the update manager will detect that they were installed right?
<sacarlson> jekin: I guess your boot media must have mest up.  try boot a livecd and try mount the root partition to see if it's intact
<giiker> ?
<Dannyd> if i install the packages using dpkg -i
<hiexpo> ya but k3b is kde
<elektroid> Dannyd: hopefully, I ve been in a similar situation
<elektroid> no internet and needing to grab packages from another pc
<Chr|s> how do I make a bash script run from launcher?
 * rww uses KDE <3
<Dannyd> ok will try
<elektroid> hiexpo: well, something wrong with using KDE apps?
<Dannyd> thanks  elektroid:
<elektroid> k3b works fine with the right libs in gnome
<_jesse_> giiker: use ssh with pka; I think I might be onto something though
<hiexpo> to each is own
<ihack4fun> K3b good for DVD movie backups
<ihack4fun> ?
<giiker> _jesse_: what's your error?
<jekin> sacarlson .. the boot CD also fails actually .......  it kind of freezes midway ... also tried the safe graphics mode while booting from CD still fails ......... as long as i am using the GFX card none of linux distro (tried fedora Kubuntu ubuntu)  fail to boot
<elektroid> ihack4fun: as in to make .iso?
<_jesse_> giiker: http://pastebin.com/dTkpEXtu
<_jesse_> giiker: it looks like I didn't actually ssh-add this most recent key pair gen though
<giiker> _jesse_: wait, can you delete known_hosts?
<ihack4fun> I want to make bacup copies of my purchased movie DVDs
<_jesse_> I think it's ok now
<caffeinegum> hey all
<giiker> _jesse_: ok
<elektroid> ihack4fun: so why not just make a disk dump per and simple dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom_image.iso
<_jesse_> giiker: though I'm surprised ssh-agent refused to use the key even with the -i flag on ssh
<elektroid> pure*
<realsifo> hi. how to install nvidia driver on ubuntu?
<jekin> easy way is hardware>drives
<MTecknology> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<realsifo> thanks :)
<ihack4fun> Because I didn't know how
<elektroid> I bet a lot of people dont even look at the forums
<_jesse_> giiker: thanks anyway
<jekin> elektriod ... lol ....... or not ever do google search
<MTecknology> gah... i need to use this system more often... >250 updates every time i turn it on is ridiculous
<andrew_46> ihack4fun: There is the hard way documented here: http://www.andrews-corner.org/fist.html
<giiker> _jesse_: shouldn't you be using 5.8 though?
<MTecknology> maybe if i stop using +1 ..
<cryptodira> totem is complaining about needing a 'dvd subpicture decoder' in order to play a dvd..... vlc does not play this  either...it just opens and closes.... suggestions??
<elektroid> MTecknology: are they security updates only?
<Dwood> I press the buttons on my laptop to control brightness, ubuntu recognizes them but the brightness does not change!
<MTecknology> elektroid: nah; most aren't
<van7hu> hi,I just getting started with python under ubuntu,yes,I could call 'python' from terminal,but how could I know the version of it?
<MTecknology> pyrofallout: python -v
<hitmoon> yes
<elektroid> MTecknology: you dont need to update everytime a new release comes out and I personally advise against it, if you feel the need just update at every release
<elektroid> ubuntu release
<hitmoon> -v give you it's version
<MTecknology> pyrofallout: python -V **
<van7hu> yeah
<giiker> _jesse_: read thi just in case: http://openssh.com/security.html
<MTecknology> elektroid: I've been using natty for a few months now :P
<van7hu> I used -v but does not work :)
<MTecknology> pyrofallout: python -V <-- capital
<MTecknology> van7hu: -v verbose && -V version
<cryptodira> totem is complaining about needing a 'dvd subpicture decoder' in order to play a dvd..... vlc does not play this  either...it just opens and closes.... suggestions??  10.04.2  amd/64
<van7hu> thanks
<MTecknology> !repeat > cryptodira
<ubottu> cryptodira, please see my private message
<airtonix> totem: qqmoar
<elektroid> MTecknology: what I mean is that, you expose yourself to a lot of bugs by staying bleeding edge, if you have a version of something and its solid, stay with it unless you need new features
<giiker> good night everyone, thanx for those who helped me tonight with screen, i really enjoyed it!! see you in the afterlife, if there is any!, I hope! :-)
<MTecknology> elektroid: I'm just a bleeding edge person :P   I actually roll my own kernel too :)
<Dwood> I press the buttons on my laptop to control brightness, ubuntu recognizes them but the brightness does not change!
<MTecknology> !repeat > Dwood
<ubottu> Dwood, please see my private message
<elektroid> MTecknology: well, I guess its your computer, so do as you like
<MTecknology> elektroid: i'm jobless for another week; spare time to do stuff like that :P
<jigynet> what is "deep scan"
<elektroid> that seems to be Ubuntu's trend anyway, constant updating
<giiker> night
<elektroid> I think Ubuntu was originally based off of Debian SID so that make sense
<elektroid> different Linux philosophy
<jigynet> MTecknology, roll your own kernal?
<elektroid> and his own cigarettes
<alhamdi> hei
<hiexpo> ihack4fun, dvdbackup works great
<jigynet> lol
<MTecknology> elektroid: every version does imports from debian unstable; until a few months prior the auto sync is stopped
<needlez> Dwood: you still there??
<MTecknology> jigynet: setup and compile and install by hand; very very fun once you know what you're doing
<hiexpo> ihack4fun, but gotta use terminal
<elektroid> MTecknology: thats why I stopped using Ubuntu for a desktop, since 10.04 everything was overly buggy to me
<ihack4fun> Use Dvdbackup in term?
<jigynet> MTecknology,  meaning there is code that is tweakable for certain desireable things? and then re-compiled?
<hiexpo> yep
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10 -- I have a flash issue(not speed, and full-screen works fine) on different computers with different browsers.  If I load a flash video(youtube for ex) and scroll down the flash video follows the page...also if I have other tabs open the flash overlays the other tabs.  Any ideas or anyone else having this issue?  Thanks.
<jigynet> MTecknology, what would you change for instance?
<ihack4fun> Syntax pretty easy?
<jigynet> and why
<elektroid> hell, I am using kernel 2.6.33 because of the realtime patch, I prefer that then the latest kernel just because
<hiexpo> dvdbackup is a terminal app
<elektroid> jigynet: there are a lot of modules that the normal kernel loads and processor functions that are unneeded
<hiexpo> and works perfect
<elektroid> a lot
<elektroid> but I think the majority of Ubuntu users dont notice
<nishant> my touchpad problem was because of the laptop key combination that disables touch pad , it remains intact even after boot
<jigynet> lol processor functions? you would wnat as much cpu functions as possible..optimizations..
<hiexpo> !dvdbackup
<jigynet> couldn't these modules be uninstalled later without having to edit the code?
<ihack4fun> Got it on Sourceforge thx
<elektroid> jigynet: not optimizations, things like profiling and accounting which are extra overhead
<MTecknology> jigynet: it all can be changed; the kernel you're using is about 4.3MB with about 132MB in modules  --  mine is 2.2MB total; no modules
<MTecknology> no overhead of added jun
<jigynet> 4.3gb?
<MTecknology> that's an m, not a g
<elektroid> a 4.3 gb kernel LOL
<MTecknology> i don't think that's even possible
<elektroid> imagine that thing loading up at start
<MTecknology> lol
<jigynet> well when you say kernal i think of it as the entire os
<MTecknology> need 8GB ram
<jigynet> not just one module
<ihack4fun> Is there a terminal app for IRC
<hiexpo> 4.3 gig kernal wow
<jigynet> xD
<Flannel> ihack4fun: irssi
<andrew_46> ihack4fun: irssi
<andrew_46> snap
<elektroid> you arent going to have 4.3 gb in modules either
<MTecknology> the kernel isn't just a module; it's what the whole os runs on
<hiexpo> ihack4fun, yes
<MTecknology> ihack4fun: irssi and weechat
<knew> hi
<ihack4fun> Cool one more torrents?
<hiexpo> !hi
<knew> ubuntu is NOT recognising the monitor I just plugged in
<jigynet> kernal = similar to registry? contains code that allows the os to run etc?
<knew> i'm on a laptop
<elektroid> MTecknology: do you use a particular kernel version based on kernel.org or ubuntu stream release?
<hiexpo> !hello
<andrew_46> ihack4fun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780
<Chr|s> ihack4fun, you have a name like that and don't know about irssi o.0
<nishant> how do I reduce the brightness of my LCD , the graphic properties option of Intel graphics is not there in Ubuntu only windows see it or installed in it
<HyperHoRse> hi, what version of ubuntu is the best version
<elektroid> jigynet: the kernel is the vmlinuz and your /lib/modules
<MTecknology> elektroid: latest from kernel.org
<nishant> 10.10 is the latest
<HyperHoRse> what version does mark shuttworth use on his personal
<jigynet> chrobi, he's probably learning how to hack
<hiexpo> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<HyperHoRse> I have 10.10
<MTecknology> nishant: it's the latest 'release' but 11.04 is available; i think it hit beta
<knew> help me
<hiexpo> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<HyperHoRse> What is better in 11.04?
<knew> ubuntu is NOT recognising the monitor I just plugged in
<[thor]> HyperHoRse: shuttleworth uses 12:12
<elektroid> HyperHoRse: the best is the latest release that works best for your particular hardware
<nishant> yes 11.04 will be released in april
<knew> i'm on a laptop
<HyperHoRse> thor: what is 12:12
<iceroot> HyperHoRse: its not a stable release yet so forget about 11.04
<jigynet> elektroid, so yes
<iceroot> [thor]: please dont make fun of people here
<HyperHoRse> iceroot: But what is better and more improved?
<hiexpo> don't feed the trolls
<nishant> how do i install driver for intel based graphics card inbuilt
<knew> why won't ubuntu recognise my external monitor I plugged in?!
<elektroid> jigynet: look at /boot/vmlinuz, it wont be 4.3 gb
<iceroot> HyperHoRse: 11.04 is using a very important kernel-patch which should bring better desktop performance
<ihack4fun> Chris got me on that one
<jigynet> MTecknology, so what would i change to optimize a 64bit xubuntu for my atom netbook?
<HyperHoRse> iceroot: I have only 512mb of ram
<oven_> i mounted a network drive through nautilus..how do I figure out info about it through the terminal, using smb://harddrive/share/ won't work, and i don't know of a /dev name and uuid is what i want to figure out..
<HyperHoRse> iceroot: Will the latest ubuntu always run with my low amount of memory.
<iceroot> HyperHoRse: i think with 512mb ram, lubuntu is worth  look
<jigynet> elektroid, i didnt say my kernal was 4.3gb i was thinking the numbers mt said were from the entire install
<iceroot> HyperHoRse: not very good
<HyperHoRse> iceroot: I also have a 512mb graphics card
<iceroot> HyperHoRse: not if you are using ubuntu (with gnome)
<HyperHoRse> iceroot: Yeah but my 512mb geforce takes care of opengl
<HyperHoRse> icroot: I actually get ok peformance and can still play games.
<iceroot> HyperHoRse: doesnt matter, applications are not using the ram of your vga
<jigynet> hyper it will run
<MTecknology> jigynet: depends; you first need to know what you're doing; then you deeply need to understand the inside of your system and how it all fits together; it's not as simple as just a change here and there and done
<HyperHoRse> iceroot: is that actually true because I thought opengl takes care of all that
<MTecknology> elektroid: so... m4a, flac, mp3 ??
<jigynet> hyper only reason it runs in low gfx mode is because your drivers ar not installed properly
<iceroot> HyperHoRse: its as i said
<nishant> Folks , I think Ubuntu should allow by default http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-enable-intel-graphics-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html
<HyperHoRse> jigynet: my peformance is not bad I can play games pretty good
<elektroid> MTecknology: dont understand your question? which do I prefer? mp3 because of portability
<jigynet> hyper what is your question about opengl specifically?
<iceroot> !tab | jigynet
<ubottu> jigynet: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<HyperHoRse> iceroot: Will ubuntu always support 512mb of ram
<jigynet> a gefore 5500 for example support opengl 2.0 and previous versions
<MTecknology> elektroid: if what your putting it on could understand anything; which would you use?
<HyperHoRse> jigynet: What do you m ean
<iceroot> HyperHoRse: its not a question of support, its a question about performance
<HyperHoRse> jigynet: I mean open gl shouldn't it use all the graphics ram
<hiexpo> i am just running a lappy and using ubuntu gnome and it runs fine
<MTecknology> HyperHoRse: probably not 20yr from now where people can't believe we used to use DIMM's
<elektroid> MTecknology: or if I want to give it to another person, I dont have to worry about it working or not
<jigynet> most new games and hardcore cad and DCC uses opengl 3.0+
<HyperHoRse> iceroot: more like a support question
<nishant> ubuntu doest instal intel graphics driver default - why ?
<Pete_> hello i need to no how to delete from comand line
<hiexpo> run it till it breaks
<HyperHoRse> MTecknology: 20years? Nah it would be sooner than that. Solid State drives are already here so its all gonna change horribly soon
<MTecknology> elektroid: it was looking like m4a gives you some of the best compression without being too lossy - my phone will play anything
<iceroot> nishant: maybe they are not free so they cant be on the cd
<jigynet> HyperHoRse, no opengl wont use all the ram..textures and code fill ram..
<HyperHoRse> jigynet: that sucks.
<hiexpo> Pete_, google rm command
<nishant> Right
<HyperHoRse> How come ubuntu dont write their own drivers. Is it not possible
<jigynet> HyperHoRse,  nop thats good actually
<HyperHoRse> jigynet: why
<elektroid> MTecknology: unless you are doing serious recording as a musician or working with audio tracks from video, m4a isnt going to be that much of an advantage
<hiexpo> and ytour on your own Pete_
<MTecknology> HyperHoRse: i have an ssd and when i boot up and run basic stuff for a day I don't end up using >1GB of the 4GB I have available until I start compiling stuff; firefox being most of that
<jigynet> HyperHoRse, cause you dont want to fill; up ram at all
<iceroot> hiexpo: if you dont want to help instead of just posting google please stop support here
<HyperHoRse> jigynet: oh
<HyperHoRse> 10.10 is pretty good.
<jigynet> most directx 7-9 games uuse like 200-1gig at most
<elektroid> Firefox appears to have a memory hole too, will eat up the majority of memory out of a common users processes
<HyperHoRse> I have a problem with 10.10 though.
<HyperHoRse> I real bad problem.
<hiexpo> iceroot, so you want me to tell tell people how to use the rm command   . ok    I am a linux guy
<HyperHoRse> The real bad problem is I cant run unity.
<elektroid> LOL hiexpo
<iceroot> hiexpo: i want that you give people good support if not we dont need you here
<HyperHoRse> I think it is the problem to do with the fact unity doesn't use my graphics card drivers.
<MTecknology> elektroid: abcde is pretty neat :)
<HyperHoRse> I have a fairly new graphics card.
<mean> i have 2 kernel but always start with 2.6.32-24,how to change to  2.6.32-27?
<jigynet> unity?
<iceroot> hiexpo: its fine if you are a linux guy a know a lot but that doesnt make a good support here
<HyperHoRse> um the desktop thing
<jigynet> you mean the unity3d players for battlestar gallactica?
<HyperHoRse> the new one that came out
<elektroid> mean: what do you mean at start up?
<jigynet> hmm
<elektroid> mean: if you are using grub its a simple selection at boot
<elektroid> provided you have mention of the other kernel in grub
<hiexpo> iceroot, i always give good support and always have i help in aircrack-ng backtrack-linux and pentoo
<HyperHoRse> you know
<HyperHoRse> when you login and stuff
<HyperHoRse> and its like choose this one
<hiexpo> and here in ubuntu
<HyperHoRse> and you go into that one
<HyperHoRse> and it has very simple control down the side
<HyperHoRse> on the left
<FloodBot2> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HyperHoRse> and its like always freezing the computer
<HyperHoRse> also why doesn't it use the nvidia graphics card drivers
<elektroid> now we know why you are called HyperHoRse
<jigynet> what version of unity would i get for the amd64 install?
<HyperHoRse> yeah
<HyperHoRse> im from www.atomicmpc.com.au
<elektroid> you were created by a website?
<[thor]> HyperHoRse: help with unity can probably be had in #ubuntu+1
<jigynet> hyper it is using the gfx card, what makes you think its not?
<HyperHoRse> cos when i go into appearance
<HyperHoRse> it says it cant do extra.
<jigynet> extra??
<jigynet> what is that?
<Chr|s> how can I make a bash file linkable through a launcher?
<mean> elektroid, i installed startupmanage but the grub menu didnt show up.
<Chr|s> for some reason its not opening up the file
<HyperHoRse> go into appearance
<HyperHoRse> then select extra
<HyperHoRse> for extra desktop effects
<jigynet> you need to download them?
<HyperHoRse> no
<HyperHoRse> i mean
<jigynet> yes.
<FloodBot2> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigynet> xD
<elektroid> mean: update /boot/grub/grub.conf and then do grub install
<HyperHoRse> why doesn't unity work with them
<HyperHoRse> i already have them
<jigynet> oh k
<HyperHoRse> im using them now
<rww> HyperHoRse: Please stop abusing your enter key.
<jigynet> he's not flooding....
<MTecknology> yes he is
<jigynet> he's talking to like 4 people lol
<elektroid> mean: if when you compiled the new kernel and did make bzImage, it should have updated the grub.conf and should only need to do 'grub install'
<HyperHoRse> what is ubuntu+1
<rww> jigynet: Then they should probably start listening to the floodbots and not using their Enter key as punctuation.
<lancel> its horSePower!
<MTecknology> HyperHoRse: the next version of ubuntu
<hiexpo> Pete_, google rm -rf  iceroot says ok to giveyou goodhelp on how to delete a folder so there ya go
<HyperHoRse> so why am i supposed to tell them about my problem
<elektroid> I can tell HyperHoRse uses text msging a lot
<rww> !google > hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<lancel> we need hp:s for ubuntu
<HyperHoRse> my problem with unity not working with my graphics card drivers
<jigynet> xD its not abuse of the enter key its adding additional details he left out of the previous lines
<lancel> so far it is going with diesel
<elektroid> jigynet: well, the idea is to type lines out longer
<iceroot> hiexpo: are you a troll?
<jigynet> so what shoulld be said is..please try to put everything you want to say in as little space as possible and on one line
<MTecknology> jigynet: if you have an issue, it doesn't belong here
<iceroot> hiexpo: i said we dont need google here
<rww> jigynet: If you have an issue with the way the floodbots and channel operators are coded, please visit #ubuntu-ops.
<jigynet> whoa
<jigynet> it's just a suggestion...
<jigynet> i'm not picking a fight
<HyperHoRse> so why doesn't unity work with my graphics card drivers.
<rww> jigynet: As was that. Now, back to Ubuntu technical support.
<jigynet> k xD
<bsdnux> i'm trying to recreate a raid1. both disks have 3 partitions. 2 of them where joined fine on md0 and md1, but when trying to add sdb3 to md2 i get mdadm: /dev/sdb3 not large enough to join array
<bsdnux> the disks are the same size. mdadm is v2.6.7.1
<nishant> hello , does ubuntu use the latest Linux Kernel
<HyperHoRse> I thought unity was what ubuntu is changing to. But I dont understand because extra desktop effects no longer works in 10.10 due to it not using the graphics card drivers not provided by ubuntu
<HyperHoRse> or canocal
<HyperHoRse> or whatever,
<rww> nishant: No, the current stable version of Ubuntu uses 2.6.35.
<jigynet> hyper what?
<jigynet> so your using nvidia drivers instead of what was provided by ubuntu
<theclassycorsair> what's that website, where you can submit and VOTE on commands? like with switches and combined to do useful and neat things?
<HyperHoRse> jigynet: in unity. I can't use unity because of the graphics card drivers. Extra Desktop Effects does not work.
<nishant> so in general is there a lag wrt to latest kernel , is compiling the kernel on own own advised?
<elektroid> nishant: you can generally go to www.distrowatch.com and see which version of the kernel and main software a distro uses and no maverick 10.10 uses 2.6.35
<rww> nishant: No, we advise that you use the version that comes with Ubuntu, as that's the one we support ;)
<jigynet> hmm i have a nvidia 5500 with 512 let me see if i can replicate the issue
<nishant> Right
<HyperHoRse> jigynet: What is up with Unity? also when I try to use unity for a limited amount of time it freeze the computer and i have to ctrl alt f7 ctrl alt del
<hiexpo> iceroot, thats fine if we don't need google here > but you know when i need to find out something i use google to find out what itmeans     > so if that is the case why does google post anything about ubuntu   >     don't hack an google it is our engine
<jigynet> one second pls xD
<HyperHoRse> so does that mean that unity will be for basic computers that dont have graphics hardware?
<nigelb> nishant: you dont get the bug fixes or security fixes if you compile your own kernel, neither can you log bugs.  They will be closed since we don't support mainline.
<nishant> right thats fine
<rww> hiexpo: You are welcome to use Google to find things out. You are also welcome to post those things in #ubuntu if answer someone's question. Please don't, however, tell people to Google things.
<HyperHoRse> so basically
<HyperHoRse> im not sure.
<HyperHoRse> whats going on here.
<rww> s/answer/they answer/
<hiexpo> and i do work for google
<MTecknology> nishant: if you miss one kernel module everything else could work fine but firefox might break; leading you to think it's a firefox issue, when it's not
<jigynet> crap.. nvm forgot i had to format that pc
<jigynet> =c
<nishant> I see , I understand
<MTecknology> nishant: it's also a huge undertaking; best done by really smart people that have minds of steel and glasses of whiskey
<nishant> thanks so I guess I have better things to do :)
<jokersmile> How do I make a startup thumb drive using puppy linux but putting ubuntu 10.10 on the thumb drive? And will it work?
<airtonix> jokersmile: investigate the use of grub2
<MTecknology> jokersmile: i 'think' you can just download the ubuntu iso and use dd to copy over the iso to the drive
<rww> MTecknology: nope :(
<MTecknology> oh.. :(
<jokersmile> i think that i have tryied reading about how grub works and it's confussing
<jokersmile> i already downloaded the iso file and copied it to the thumb drive
<airtonix> jokersmile: then you need to get over that quick, because it's going to be the only way
<pooz>  millions of people must use ubuntu.
<jokersmile> ok then any one know of any user friendly tutorials for that. I prefer pictures. I'm a visual person.
<airtonix> jokersmile: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-create-multiboot-liveusb-using.html
<airtonix> jokersmile: i had to sacrifice my child to get that link
<zodiac207> jokersmile: about what?
<jokersmile> zodiac207: I was talking about grub
<airtonix> grub2 you mean
<mwiegand> Just got a quick add-apt-repository question: Would add-apt-repository on 10.10 add deb-src lines to the sources.list, even when given a repository starting with "deb "?
<zodiac207> jokersmile: grub2?
<jokersmile> if that's the latest and updated and recommeded one from the community, then yeah
<MTecknology> elektroid: looks like mp3 defaults add an extra 20-25% over the m4a defauls; i'll assume it's just compression :)
<airtonix> mwiegand: add-apt-repository does not add lines to /etc/source.list
<airtonix> jokersmile: grub2 is the one that will let you do multiboot from usb
<airtonix> jokersmile: it lets you boot straight from iso files on a partition
<xZwhite> hi
<mwiegand> airtonix: It sure does on 10.04.
<airtonix> mwiegand: no. it adds files to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mwiegand> airtonix: It even says so on its man page.
<jokersmile> will it work on 10.10
<dpetrek> hihos
<xZwhite> if i does apt-get source on a package how can i know how the deb package is compiled?
<jigynet> sup
<mwiegand> airtonix: But aside from that, it should not add deb-src lines if not requested, right?
<airtonix> mwiegand: every single add-apt-repository action i've executed for the last year has only created a relevant file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dpetrek> so i have ubuntu server with shortage of disk space. command line access only. tried checking whats using the space with df -k. says 96% use on /dev/sda1 which is mounted on /
<dpetrek> how can i see in detail where are top consumers
<eckirchn> cmd line top
<mean> how to load the new kernel?
<airtonix> mwiegand: yes, it will create a file of the name related to the ppa you requested in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and fill that file with the relevant deb & deb-src lines
<overclucker> dpetrek: du -h --max-depth=1 / works for finding bloat.
<MTecknology> Doonz: du -hs /*
<MTecknology> dpetrek: *
<dpetrek> let me try
 * hiexpo reads up and only sees one thing about recommending Google and it was about the rm command > so is gonna make recommendations to Google  about posting Ubuntu  topics any longer  in Google 
<mwiegand> airtonix: So it will add deb-src entries, even when the repository starts only with "deb http..."?
<mean> i have kernel 2.6.32-27 but it always start with 2.6.32-24,how to load the new kernel?
<dpetrek> this does not make sense guys, although i can see disk usage by folders now, the sum of usage by fodlers is not what df -k reports for /
<blackshirt> mean: i think you need update your grub menu, and then reboot with latest kernel
<mean> i tried it,but it didnt work
<MTecknology> dpetrek: pastebin both
<blackshirt> not show on your grub menu ?
<mean> even no grub menu  show up...
<MTecknology> crap... i can't make the power cord stick in
<dpetrek> MTecknology: http://pastebin.com/M19TahFj
<xZwhite> if i does apt-get source on a package how can i know how the deb package is compiled?
<jigynet> ok i installed unity where is it?
<Dr_Willis> run it from a command line.. theres no icon.
<Dr_Willis> since its a window manager type thing.
<jigynet> ah
<MTecknology> dpetrek: where's the last line?
<Fuchs> it should be listed as a session in your display manager (where you log in)
<overclucker> dpetrek: problem is you are using different units of measurement for each command.(-k, -h)
<jraws> Hey guys, anyone want to help me with a charitable volunteer project? :) --> http://www.reddit.com/g5q7z/ | If you're interested, would you mind responding on the reddit thread, if possible? it literally takes 5 seconds to sign up for an account and requires 0 personal information.
<jraws> Thanks! :)
<dpetrek> overclucker: still it dos not sum well
<FloodBot2> jraws: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpetrek> MTecknology: everything is pasted
<mean> blackshirt, yes,there is no grub menu when booting
<MTecknology> dpetrek: look again
<dpetrek> overclucker: /dev/sda1 should have about 10 gigs
<jigynet> so unity will replace my current gui? or does it run overtop of it and use up more cpu/ram
<dpetrek> overclucker: i can't find those 10 gigs
<mwiegand> airtonix: Ping?
<MTecknology> dpetrek: also.... look at /var/
<Device> hello, short of pushing reset... what to do in the event of ubuntu locking up?
<MTecknology> reisub
<MTecknology> http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<hiexpo> hola Dr_Willis
<MTecknology> Device: ^
<arand> Device: ctrl+alt+F2 login and kill things, or if that doesn't work, reisub.
<Dr_Willis> howdy hiexpo
<Device> arand, i cant get any keyboard access at all, i tried that already. i even lost the mouse now too.
<hiexpo> how you doing this evening Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> getting ready to take a long drive on vacation. wife wanted to leave early.. so i came hopme early.. they are all sleeping still..
<pooz> so how come unity doesn't work with a graphics card in 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Aint faily fun. :)
<pooz> oi i thought ubuntu was supposed to support that
<Device> arand, i almost want to cry lol. the ever faithful ubuntu has crashed on me for the first time ever...
<Dr_Willis> it would depend on the driver support for that card pooz
<pooz> yeah it works fine in desktop
<pooz> but as far as support goes' why did they release unity to 10.10 when it has such bad issues with graphics card
<jigynet> ??
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, so being patient <
<hiexpo> :0
<jigynet> cause its meant to use opengl as an accelerater
<hiexpo> :)
<pooz> so
<cdbs> pooz: as for that question, you need to really wait for 11.04 next month. You'll like it. No graphic issues now.
<jigynet> pooz gotta start somewhere right?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps because they knew it was getting a total work over for 11.04
<pooz> cdbs will 11.04 have a more improved unity interface?
<pooz> unity is cool but some of the interface sucked
<Dr_Willis> pooz:  thats its MAIN feature.
<pooz> MAIN?
<cdbs> pooz: a completely rewritten one, using compiz/QT instead of mutter, much faster, and quite many changes
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely seen mentioned any other improvements/changes in 11.04
<pooz> cdbs: good work ubuntu
<pooz> good work mark shuttle worth
<cdbs> pooz: yes, no more gnome-panel in 11.04. Unity for both desktop and netbool
<cdbs> *netbook
<pooz> will 11.04 have more games?
<cdbs> pooz: http://ubuntuone.com/p/hx4/ is a screenshot of the applications place, and http://ubuntuone.com/p/hx5/ is dash
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, where you guys going   . hopefully a nice place
<knew> somebody help me!
<cdbs> pooz: okay, since this is a support channel, further discussion on 11.04 should be on #ubuntu+1 or (if not a support question) on #ubuntu-offtopic
<knew> ubuntu is not recognising my external monitor
<cdbs> knew: Which version of Ubuntu?
 * cdbs knows of some multi-monitor issues on 10.04
<knew> cdbs: 10.04
<cdbs> aha!
<Dr_Willis> knew:  depends on yoru video chipset and drivers also.
<knew> 8600m GT up to date nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> knew:  desktop/laptop?
<knew> laptop
<MTecknology> cdbs: i think MOST issues happen to be video...
<knew> also, it recognises up until ubuntu starts
<cdbs> knew: What happens when you open up Monitors in the system/preferences menu?
<Dr_Willis> upto-date as in from the nvidia web site? or latest in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> knew:  you did run the nvidia-setttings tool?
<knew> cdbs: It tells me it doesn't work with my driver, and it'll open my nvidia control center thing
<knew> cdbs: the nvidia control center thing does not see any other monitor
 * cdbs doesn't know much about the nVidia world :(
<knew> Dr_Willis: yes, it does not see any other monitpr
<Dr_Willis> knew:  you might need to hit the special laptop keys to toggle the monitor. OR ive seen some cases where teh monitor must be plugged in when the system boots.
<Raptors> http://pastebin.com/VQpZkGVi
<Raptors> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<knew> Dr_Willis: yes, i do that, and it switches to my external monitor
<xxmmaann> hi can you help me i have an error when try play youtube video in totem media player_GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error
<knew> Dr_Willis: but then when ubuntu login screens comes up it goes back to my monitor screen
<Raptors> (I'm on Debian so I can't use ubuntu emerald package)
<Raptors> I tried asking in #compiz and #debian but those channels are deal
<Raptors> dead
<knew> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  emerald is basically a dead project.
<Dr_Willis> knew:  not really. My nvidia laptops all work good.
<MTecknology> Raptors: try #debian on irc.oftc.net
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, what replaced it?
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  nothing.. it died..
<knew> Dr_Willis: whatever, fuck ubuntu
<Raptors> I want to use the emerald themes though :(
<Dr_Willis> knew:   whatever.. have a nice day.
<jigynet> http://pastebin.com/LsBSN6Ud my first attempt at running unity in 1010 is this bug or error knonw?
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  emerald is so problematic. and proberly will never get fixed.. so use it if you want i guess.. good luck with getting any sypport on it.
<Raptors> Why was it killed?
<MTecknology> is emerald even worked on anymore?
<Dr_Willis> developers all moved on...
<MTecknology> i thought that was tossed out years ago
 * Raptors sobs
<Dr_Willis> thats how  GPL stuff often dies. :)
<Dr_Willis> The emerald theme servers all shut down about 2 yr ago? 1 yr ago?  i forget...
<Raptors> There is nothing better available though
<Dr_Willis> i dont find emerald that impressive.. sorry..
<MTecknology> Raptors: compiz
<jigynet> lol@knew he'll be back xD
<hiexpo> compiz
<Raptors> Emerald is the theme manager for Compiz
<Dr_Willis> emerald is a window decorator that runs along side compiz...
<MTecknology> jigynet: unfortunately; probably true
<overclucker> dpetrek: it does look like there are files hidden somewhere. you could try looking under your mount points.
<Dr_Willis> compiz has 3 differnt window decorators it can use. a GTK one, a KDE one . and emerald.
<hiexpo> ^ yep
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, can you at least look at the paste
<Raptors> it looks like a GTK prob
<Dr_Willis> Im suprised more window deforators have not came out.
<Raptors> http://pastebin.com/VQpZkGVi
<dpetrek> overclucker: how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> but with the  changes in 11.04 - in 3 yrs.. compiz may  be dead. :) or at least very sick.
<jigynet> http://pastebin.com/LsBSN6Ud does this look familiar to anyone, should i submit it?
<MTecknology> i like openbox; everything i need and all the extra transparency and shadow stuff i want
<overclucker> dpetrek: unmount em
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  i read where TWM even has compositing options now.
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, what did they add in 11.04
<Raptors> ?
<Raptors> that makes compiz sick
<jigynet> well why can't compiz use directx or gpu acceleration/optimizations?
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  the new interface Unity revisted..
<Raptors> ugh, unity
<dpetrek> overclucker: how
<Dr_Willis> jigynet:  directx on linux?  Compiz does use acell here.
<Device> fifteen minutes of distrsction and the ever faithful ubuntu has given meancontrol again.
<jigynet> lol xD well something like directx to give apps or gui the benefits of use of the gpu with cpu
<Dr_Willis> that would be 'opengl' i think jigynet.
<MTecknology> opengl is scary land
<jigynet> yea opengl
<jigynet> my bad
<jigynet> xD
<Raptors> LOL DirectX
<tsimpson> jigynet: compiz does use gpu acceleration, where available
<Raptors> Can someone please at least look at my paste :(
<Raptors> http://pastebin.com/VQpZkGVi
<jigynet> so what would be diffrent? why use unity?
<Raptors> I think it's more secure
<Dr_Willis> If you want fancy effects with out the hardware requirements.. check out  the latest Enlightment, or if you want to go to 'way out there land' theres metisse. :)
<Raptors> and adds some more features
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, are they as good as compiz?
<Dr_Willis> 11.04 is just moveing ubuntu to a new directon
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  they can do  effects.. they are not the big hogs that compiz is... they have some features lacking in compiz.
<tsimpson> jigynet: unity is supposed to be a unified UI, compiz is just a window manager
<Raptors> I like it how it is right now
<overclucker> dpetrek: type mount. it should show you what is mounted, and where. you can run umount on the mount point, or the mounted device.
<Dr_Willis> Enlightment - is slowly growing into a 'desktop' :) metisse is a window manager that can do fancy effects  without needing 3d acell.
<Raptors> I don't want this unity crap. :|
<tsimpson> Raptors: the code is teh broken, unless you know C and GDK/GTK, you're stuck
<jigynet> is unity more widely  supported and adaptable then compiz? tsimpson..so compiz has dependancies and unity is self contained and streamedlined because of this?
<Raptors> ugh
<Dr_Willis> Unity is the next generation. :) i guess youi can say.
<Raptors> I guess I'll use the ubuntu package on debian and hope that it was brick my system
<Dr_Willis> I recall when compiz was in version like .0001 :) and was a total disaster.  Unity is proberly at  .01 level.
<tsimpson> jigynet: compiz doesn't do anything other than make your windows wobble etc, unity is something completely different
<Raptors> tsimpson, it does more then just make your windows wobble
<Dr_Willis> it can also make the cube!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tsimpson> Raptors: ^ 'etc'
<jigynet> xD
<Dr_Willis> Cubewiz -
<Raptors> Compiz > *
<Dr_Willis> I can think of like 4 Compiz features that actually add functionality to my systems/work flow.
<Raptors> I'm probably going to stick with x11/compize for a while
<jigynet> hmmdr?
<Raptors> Maybe mess around with unity in a VM or something
<dpetrek> overclucker: http://pastebin.com/G5A8CbyK
<wincent> yy
<dpetrek> overclucker: maybe it could be that fsck should be run on the filesystem
<jigynet> why would having terminal open, cause all windows to assume terminal window's size is fullscreen and not allow larger or drag them outside of it??
<endafy> hey how do I enable the Nvidia drivers if they don't show up in hardware drivers list?
<jigynet> endafy, is it onboard or integrated?
<wincent> hello
<wincent> how to install Chinese spelling tool?
<endafy> jigynet, its a card, but nvm I am just going to install it with the .run file I just wanted a gui way of doing it
<jigynet> um no?
<overclucker> dpetrek: are any of the mounts in /storage currently in use?
<jigynet> use synaptic or find the drivers using the provided software
<piojunbabia> hi, is there a channel for vb.net progammers?
<dpetrek> overclucker: yes there are
<endafy> the "provided software" is a disk with Windows only drivers on it
<piojunbabia> what is it?
<syrinx_> !.net
<dpetrek> overclucker: vmware1 points to one hard disk, vmware2 points to another one
<syrinx_> awww
<jigynet> endafy, the provided ubuntu software add/remove in the applictions menu...
<endafy> Sparkle 8400GS with 1G DDR3
<Raptors> What do you guys think of gnome shell?
<hiexpo> !compiz \ hiexpo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syrinx_> wonderful
<Raptors> I think it looks stupid
<syrinx_> !asp
<piojunbabia> #!asp?
<sackbox> reminds me of my mobile phone
<jigynet> endafy, that should have been detected and installed and probably is??
<hiexpo> !compiz | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, IDK what you find so great about Unity3d. It looks pretty weak. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoUTBsL7M1s
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  ive not even tried it. so have no oponion on it.. it is going to be what gets pushed.. so thats the bottom line.
<jigynet> endafy,  using the add/remove software in the apps pull down menu will list installed drivers with a gren check mark
<endafy> jigynet, its all good the add/remove doesnt have any drivers and I really dislike synaptic
<overclucker> dpetrek: probably not a good idea to just unmount them. you might want to reboot into a recovery console if you can. then check for files in the unmounted mount points.
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, maybe by ubuntu. I don't think everyone will be pushing it
<endafy> sudo su then .sh NV*.run should do the trick
<Dr_Willis> ive used everything from GeOS on my C64 to twm, to you name whatever windowmanager/desktop out..
<wincent> hello
<jigynet> endafy,  so you went to nvida and download their drivers and expect them to work with ubuntu?
<Raptors> I don't like the look of the side launcher.]
<endafy> no but we'll see in a moment
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  dosent really matter.. Im in #ubuntu support. :) and i imagine other disrtos will follow. or go gnome-3 wich is also going similer routes.
<Raptors> Looks pretty horrible to me :/
<endafy> if it is proprietary they are going to be the same driver
<Raptors> I'll probably have to switch back to windows or something before I use Gnome3 or Unity
<Dr_Willis> I feel most docks are Horriable.. but that dosent stop people from using them
<Raptors> They both look really horrible
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  thats the beuaty of gpl/linux. do what you want. I perfer function over looks.
<endafy> Raptors, I am on Gnome 3 on my other Desktop and it is amazing
<jigynet> endafy,  it DOES list your driver look for nvidia
<Raptors> Hopefully there will be an option to disable gnome shell
<endafy> brb says I have to reboot
<jigynet> endy no proprietary drivers are completely diffrent from ubuntu supported and compiled drivers
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, it doesn't look that functional. My Gnome 2.3.2 looks far more function then that
<sackbox> ill use gnome3 if i get to decide what apps shows up where
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  the operative word is 'looks' you havent tried it..
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, the whole design looks whack like the lack of minimize
<Dr_Willis> kde4 has Much more 'functions' then anything out.. so much.. its majorly confuseing.
<Raptors> and no panels
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:   differnt workflow/paradigm.  no need for them.
<Raptors> and having to go into a giant menu to find an application
<endafy> groovy it worked
<sackbox> kde need to optimization and stability
<jigynet> the .run file works??
<Dr_Willis> I will wait for 11.04 to come out - then decide..
<endafy> jigynet, lol yes
<endafy> same driver
<jigynet> you have nvidia control panel and can adjust resolution etc?
<endafy> and sackbox try KDE 4.6 then talk
<Raptors> I can't stand KDE's design either. I'm kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place. I'd probably have to switch to Windows/XFCE
<dpetrek> overclucker: i think i don't understand what you want me to do.
<Raptors> Or not upgrade to gnome3
<cdbs> !ot | Raptors
<ubottu> Raptors: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<endafy> KDE's "design" in KDE 4 can be made to look and mimic Gnome 2 Interface
<jigynet> endafy, test it by running software then requires a 3d card
<endafy> 3D effects enabled
<hiexpo> <     please use windoz
<dpetrek> overclucker: there is alot of consumption in backup, vmware1 and vmware2 but these point to another storage
<endafy> you know what, please go use Windows we wont miss you much
<jigynet> 3d effects are already enabled and use cpu??
<endafy> jigynet, yes I just dislike using the .run as it has no interface to speak of
<hiexpo> bye bye Raptors
<Raptors> I could??
<jigynet> exactly
 * Dr_Willis goes back to BeOS.
<Raptors> err
<Raptors> hiexpo ??
<mads> Hi: The ISO images on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, what time zone are the "time modified" set at. or what i really what to know is at what time are the daily iso updated for download?
<cbf> morning chaps
<jigynet> endafy, pls test it
<overclucker> dpetrek: what i'm thinking, is that there may be files underneath one or more of your mount points. it would explain missing missing disk space.
<endafy> I just dont see if you dont like KDE, how you could say you want to use Windows 7 with a straight face
<hiexpo> Raptors, yu said you couldgo back to windoz   ?
<cbf> got two ubuntu 8.04 LTS boxes, both using identical resolv.conf for two AD DNS servers
<Dr_Willis> mads:  i doubt if its at a set time.   given the server load and  other things.
<cbf> one will resolve hostnames
<jigynet> linux is not windows...therefore kde can not be compared with windows
<cbf> and the other needs the domain suffix before it will resolve... any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> jigynet:  theres kde ported to windows. :)
<jigynet> lol!
<Dr_Willis> or at least parts of it.
<mads> Dr_Willis: they are updated every morning.
<Raptors> hiexpo, ya when gnome 3 comes out.. or just stay with current Gnome
<endafy> jigynet, I know but Windows 7 and KDE look so similar
<cdbs> !ot | jigynet, endafy, Dr_Willis
<ubottu> jigynet, endafy, Dr_Willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sackbox> jigynet: right. windoz doesn't compare. ubuntu/gnome is rock solid and thats what matters
<Dr_Willis> mads:  proberly an automated script. so server load/downtime  could delay them.
<jigynet> porting to windows.. how redundant and pointless
<Dr_Willis> jigynet:  im using kvirc righjt now on windows.. so its not pointless. :)
<mads> Dr_Willis: Thansk
<jigynet> cdavis, o.0
<endafy> jigynet, please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cdbs> jigynet: PLEASE stop that. This is a support channel
<Dr_Willis> im so used to weechat.. using  a GUI irc client seems.. weird.
<hiexpo> Raptors, be careful don't threaten the linux community   lol   we don't wanna lose any business to microsoft
<Raptors> lol
<Raptors> What business?
<Raptors> linux is free
<jigynet> uh cdbs pls dont just assume we are not talking about or supporting something..everything we are talking about is in relation to a support question
<Dr_Willis> Linux is used by a lot of businesses..  and other comercial ventures.
<Dr_Willis> the licensing dosent really figure into it for them much. Other then its a very open license.
<cdbs> jigynet: In relation, right? But the discussion moved offtopic, so it isn't valid here. The support question has been answered already
<jigynet> really?
<Dr_Willis> Im still waiting for a ubuntu branded tablet to come out.
<Guest31863> ciao
<Guest31863> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jigynet> well we are going oftopic talking about this and so i will stop talking about your actions as they are offtopic
<dpetrek> overclucker: unmounted 3 mount points
<dpetrek> overclucker: still same consumption
<cbf> dns client... any ideas or what? :)
<cbf> why does one server need a suffix resolve and t'other does not
<cbf> using the SAME dns servers
<ParadoxEternal> Is the compiler on Natty slower than Lucid?
<dpetrek> overclucker: you were right
<dpetrek> overclucker: i figured it out
<overclucker> dpetrek: heh, there were files in a mount point?
<dpetrek> overclucker: there is backup script that puts files on SMB share
<dpetrek> but fo some reason it was not mounted
<dpetrek> and it kept filling local disk
<Tm_T> ParadoxEternal: why would it be? (#ubuntu+1 is better channel for that)
<ParadoxEternal> I'm just noticing the same stuff taking more cpu.
<ParadoxEternal> On Maverick aswell. I'm quite sure, I tested several times.
<cdbs> ParadoxEternal: Natty has GCC 4.5, a major improvement, so maybe because of that
<ParadoxEternal> What about maverick?
<ParadoxEternal> Coz it's maverick and natty that's slower apparently, than karmic and lucid.
<ParadoxEternal> So whatever it is, they share it!
<ParadoxEternal> :)
<jigynet> cool?
<overclucker> dpetrek: whare are the permissions of the mount points? you might want to remove write for the mount points, so files don't end up there when it's unmounted
<kauhuk> I need to move a file to /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/ folder. How can I do it?
<dpetrek> overclucker: yeah that would be good idea
<beer_brouwer> kauhuk: sudo mv <filename> /etc/.../
<overclucker> dpetrek: that won't affect a root user putting files there though
<jigynet> http://pastebin.com/LsBSN6Ud is this a known bug with unity? should i submit it?
<dpetrek> overclucker: yeah the script runs under root
<dpetrek> overclucker: i wont complicate anymore
<kauhuk> how do i tell where the file is?
<cdbs> jigynet: Debug messages such as those are common. Is there some problem because of that?
<beer_brouwer> kauhuk: you don't know where the file is that you want to move or what?
<nishant> i have toreload my browser few tiimes to see the java applet , ahy so?
<nishant> reload the page
<dpetrek> overclucker: thanks
<hiexpo> http://www.msn.com/      >      on my way 2 Georgia
<Dr_Willis> dpetrek:  thers also an autofs service that can auto mount things like that on access.
<Dannyd> im using hamachi
<kauhuk> pfft
<Dannyd> on winw
<kauhuk> i just cant get this nokia cs-17 stick working
<Dannyd> i am using trying to use hamachi on wine...but im not able to? Need Help please!!
<lonejack> Can you help me understand something? In the audio preferences / hardware I have a number of options:
<lonejack> analog / sorroud 4.1/5.1/7.1 ... There are at least a dozen. But among all the possibilities I have, only if I choose "stereo analog duplex" the microphone is working.
<hiexpo> nice guys finish last
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Dannyd
<ubottu> Dannyd: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nishant> Java applets are not unloading untill sometimes I reload the page , Why so ?
<cvmostert> Question: How can I tell a program that it is today last week? i e change the date that it is fed?
<Wincent_> hello
<Dannyd> Join #winehq
<kauhuk> i couldnt get office working properly and the nokia internet stick aint working at all
<dr0id> so vim is basically an improved version of vi ?
<cvmostert> yes vim is just another version of vi
<cvmostert> not so hardcore
<Dr_Willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 836 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<Dr_Willis> Note the default vim - is actually vim 'light' and is missing some features in the full vim package.
<Komok_Nervov> трям все
<Komok_Nervov> помогите пожалуйста в поиске пакета
<DJones> !ru | Komok_Nervov
<ubottu> Komok_Nervov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hiexpo> good night all hiexpo needs 2 sleep got a flight to Georgia this am
<gnewb> Can I put two Ubuntu flavors on one HDD, i.e. Lubuntu and Ubuntu both 10.04?
<DJones> gnewb: Yes you can as long as you've got enough enough partitions
<gnewb> DJones: Thank you.
<elFidel> gnewb: you can even install debian,gentoo,ubuntu etc on the same hd -> its a partition issue
<gnewb> elFidel: Yes, Thank you, I am still in that learning curve.
<gnewb> I tried to get a BSD and Debian based to dual boot, still working on that.
<RubenAlonzo> o/
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone if there is a solution yet to hide the Unity side dock?
<arejay> How can i fix this
<arejay> -(~:$)-> screen
<arejay> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<arejay> Adding user `ircd' to group `tty' ...
<arejay> still didnt fix it
<FloodBot2> arejay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnewb> RubenAlonzo: I saw that as fixed on the Launchpad and Forums, which version are you running?
<TheTinyToon> Hi everyone, any hints on a out-of-the-box working webcam?
<RubenAlonzo> 2 Gigs of Crucial DDR2 200 pin, laptop memory should be sufficient for uubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> RubenAlonzo:  yes.
<RubenAlonzo> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> RubenAlonzo:  i dont think unity is gouing to let you hide the side dock. not seen that mentioned in the 11.04 previews yet.
<gnewb> oh whoops
<dr0id> hello Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> Jello dr0id.
<MagicJ> I love the PLACES/NETWORK ability to conneft to a remote machine . It works great with the GUI - how do I use it with file names and the command line etc
<RubenAlonzo> Dr_Willis: I am hoping it will, i played around with 10.10 netbook remix on my little netbook and loved it but my real estate for screen is at a premium, its only10.1 inches
<Dr_Willis> MagicJ:  depends on what sort of remote box you are connecting to.
<gnewb> RubenAlanozo, Dr_Willis: Would Lubuntu be an option there?
<Dr_Willis> gnewb:  lubuntu works very well for me.
<Dr_Willis> gnewb:  it depends on your needs.
<gnewb> True
<MagicJ> DR_WIllis - it is my own remote box also running ubunto and  I am connecting via ssh
<Dr_Willis> You can install the lubuntu-desktop pacakge on a gnome box and try lubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> MagicJ:  ssh, scp, sshfs.  - are the tools to check out. It depends on your needs. :)
<RubenAlonzo> Dr_Willis: havent seen that one yet, i should read into it for the time being, reason i went with netbook remix is i read it was very stable. and indeed it was a flawless installation with everything working right out of the box.
<gnewb> I am using Lubuntu now, on a 512mb desktop box, is skippy and neat.
<MagicJ> Dr Willis: I am using ssh to connect - and under the gui it is great - so what is the file path so that I can use it without the gui oce connected
<RubenAlonzo> gnewb: what your browse of choice if you dont mind?
<RubenAlonzo> browser*
<eka> hi all
<RubenAlonzo> hi eka
<gnewb> RubenAlonzo:> Chrome
<RubenAlonzo> thanks
<eka> how can I farce so all the files creatd under a directory get the same permissions as the directory?
<eka> force
<RubenAlonzo> Also, are the terminal commands about the same for Lubuntu as Maverick Meerkat? I.E., sudo apt-get install nameofprogramhere?
<gnewb> RuenAlonzo: On #! I am using IceWeasel or Icecat.
<RubenAlonzo> gnewb: on a desktop or laptop?
<gmcdonald> eka: chmod -R xxx
<gnewb> RubenAlonzo:> Yes, it is called LXTerminal, that is about the only difference.
<RubenAlonzo> thanks
<RubenAlonzo> brb will go check it out
<eka> gmcdonald: yea but the files/dir inside are created by a  daemon
<eka> gmcdonald: so I want that next time it creates things... they will be in same perms as the dir holding it
<gmcdonald> what daemon is it?
<eka> gmcdonald: dropbox
<gnewb> RubenAlonzo: I am currently on a homebuilt desktop.
<TheTinyToon> Hi everyone, any hints on a out-of-the-box working webcam?
<gnewb> !hardware | TheTinyToon
<ubottu> TheTinyToon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ja23> Hello, does anyone have some advice, I just got ubuntu a little while ago, and would like to change the way it looks, besides the options in appearance, what do people do?
<AdvoWork> im trying to install an old version of postgresql(8.2) on ubuntu as a test, its not available doing sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.2 as there is no candidate, any idea what source I would have to add to the sources list to be able to add that version?
<gnewb> TheTinyToon:> That link should show you the working and not yet known Hardware dongles.
<DJones> TheTinyToon: This should help you looking for a webcam https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<TheTinyToon> DJones: Thanks, that's the page I was looking for
<gnewb> DJones:Thank you, I posted the FULL site, that one looks cleaner.
<TheTinyToon> Gnewb: Yeah, I just found all the computers there but not for peripherials.
<gnewb> TheTinyToon:> That is why I gave DJones a thumbs up, by working together we find solutions. eventually.
<cvmostert> can i tell one of my programs last weeks date?
<cvmostert> i want my program to be in trial-mode forever...
<llutz> cvmostert:  thats illegal and not supported here. use free stuff, buy stuff or don't use it all
<gmcdonald> eka: sorry dont know how that operates, either make sure it runs on umask 002, or create yourself a cronjob that fixes the permissions after ir runs
<eka> gmcdonald: I set chmod 2770 <- that did it
<gmcdonald> goodo
<gnewb> cvmostert: Yeah, what llutz said, and also look for the FSF/GNU equivalent,is Free and Open Source .
<eka> gmcdonald: so the group permissions are enforced inside that dir
<cvmostert> thanks peeps
<cvmostert> if you dont know, just say so... joking.. cheers
<gnewb> cvsmostert: I do not know.
<gnewb> had to go there.
<ilea> people 1 question
<gnewb> !ask | ilea
<ubottu> ilea: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PSiLO23> Hi all, i booted Ubuntu from USB, it works, but when i boot it and choose to install, nothing happens... anyone knows what to do now ?
<gnome-terminal> hi
<ilea> i instaled the video driver but i still can't select the extra option so that i can play with compiz
<ilea> what to do ?
<AdvoWork> can i add the sources from hardy so i can add a package that was from that version?
<ilea> i still stays on none
<Frazer> hi ! what is the smallest Ubuntu dist that can runs? Because Mini Ubuntu need to download all the packages ; I would like to know if a base-Ubuntu dist exists with only minimal packages(shell...) ?
<bazhang> AdvoWork, what version are you on now
<gnome-terminal> I am trying to change gnome terminal color but it doesnt change. how can I fix this
<gnewb> ilea: Have you added Restricted to the sources list?
<ilea> i dont understand
<AdvoWork> bazhang, 10.04
<bazhang> AdvoWork, no
<gnewb> PSiL023: Did you want a Persistent USB or a Live Stick?
<ilea> i am new and someone from here e-mailed me a step by step instruction on how to install it
<AdvoWork> bazhang, why? cant i just add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted to the sources list, install my package from there and so on?
<bazhang> gnewb, you mean ubuntu-restricted-extras not restricted repo
<bazhang> AdvoWork, what package
<nishant> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<silvery> Hi. got a question about grub.d. Should it be a problem if 2 files there got same numbers: 20_linux_xen, 20_memtest86+ ? (I'm asking because it is default U*10.10 grub configuration)
<extra11> :)
<AdvoWork> bazhang, i just want postgresql version 8.2
<gnewb> bazhang: Thank you, I learned something new today so it is a good day.
<bazhang> AdvoWork, why that version in particular
<gnome-terminal> Where are the gnome terminal settings saved?
<Softdroid> Anyone who can an easy way to replace pulse audio with alsa or make alsa the default driver?
<AdvoWork> bazhang, it has a feature available i need to use to do a fix, later versions have this feature also, but 8.2 is the only one i can restore to without fixing said issue lol
<Dr_Willis> ilea:  tell the channel what your Video chipset is.
<ilea> via chrome 9
<red2kic> silvery: "The order the files are run determines the menu order in grub.cfg.
<bazhang> AdvoWork, regressing repos and packages will only bring grief and breakage.
<Dr_Willis> Softdroid:  pulse audio uses alsa. so its allready there.   I dont reccomend trying to remove pulse.
<Dr_Willis> ilea:  thats one of the worst supported video chipsets out there for linux.
<bazhang> ilea, that may not support compiz, ask in #compiz to be sure
<Dr_Willis> ilea:  I dont know if  you even had the drivers working right - if compiz would work.
<Frazer> hi ! what is the smallest Ubuntu dist that can runs? Because Mini Ubuntu need to download all the packages ; I would like to know if a base-Ubuntu dist exists with only minimal packages(shell...) ?
<Softdroid> Dr_Willis: Thanks for your reply. but I use Audigy2 and I can't use all the futures with it
<AdvoWork> bazhang, oh, any suggestions how can i get that package then? ive got the tar.gz but cant seem to install
<Dr_Willis> Softdroid:  check the forums for tips/tricks.  I cant even recall any features of my AUdigy2 that i missed. :)
<gnewb> !backup | all the hackers and people that are messing with the kernel
<ubottu> all the hackers and people that are messing with the kernel: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<amin> who could I use virtual mouse?
<amin> who could I use virtual mouse?
<Dr_Willis> FrankLv:  you want just a console install?   or a light desktop?
<ilea> i noticed it dosnt suport because it dosnt have good video acceleration and things but at least i have the 1600 resolution and now my desktop looks grea
<ilea> great*
<bazhang> amin, dont repeat
<Dr_Willis> ilea:  in the future i would avoid stuff from that company. :)
<Dr_Willis> ilea:  you are lucky you got the proper res.
<gnewb> very lucky
<red2kic> Lucky? It's a miracle!
<silvery> red2kic : gonna see it then, thanks
<amin> Excuse me again I do not have mouse I need to use virtual mouse does ubuntu have something like that?
<Huck> dragging a wave file from a cd to a folder results in a larger file than ripping to wave via sound juicer, does     juicer add compression to a wave file ?
<red2kic> silvery: It's normal for files to have numbers in the beginning of the filenames.
<Dr_Willis> amin:  thers somthing like that using the numpad. but ive never used it.
<red2kic> silvery: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Dr_Willis> bye all.
<amin> Dr_Willis: nice to have you here hi   how could I active it?
<ilea> i bought the Pc with windows on it and had that display driver
<ilea> i cant even play prince ow persia 1 and 2 properly
<silvery> red2kic : yeah, but I wondered what happens when files got SAME numbers...
<red2kic> silvery: That's still fine.
<ilea> when i instaled linux i had the resolution some times 800x... and other times 1024x....
<Tito0096> Does anyone know how to run plop from grub2? I cant get it to work
<red2kic> silvery: However, I see 20_memtest86+ -- Not sure about that other file, but if it got 20_... It'll be executed.
<IZI-Johan> amin: Go to System > Preferences > Keyboard > Mouse Keys
<red2kic> silvery: It's mostly a script calling bunch of scripts as they appear -- then all output went to grub.cfg
<silvery> red2kic : at the same time? (sorry it's a joke)
<Tito0096> I keep getting a file not found error even though i have this correct and the file is in /boot - http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#rungrub2
<IZI-Johan> !voice
<red2kic> silvery: No. One file after one. As they appear in the /etc/grub.d/
<red2kic> silvery: "ls -al /etc/grub.d/"
<red2kic> silvery: That's how the scripts will be run, one after one. One after one.
<gnome-terminal> thanks for ignoring
<PSiLO23> I try to install ubuntu from usb but it doesnt work, it keeps loading after the first screen i click next
<PSiLO23> and nothing happens
<PSiLO23> :(
<verywiseman> when i boot my system , it is required to make file system repair, but when i make fsck ,this message appear "this program can't start until you start the dbus " "system service aborting", where is problem?
<Huck> does sound juicer add compression to wave files it extracts ? Files dragged from the disc are always larger.
<Tito0096> red2kic do you know what i can do with my issue?
<gnome-terminal> how do I reset gnome-terminal preferences
<Tito0096> red2kic - http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#rungrub2 ,I keep getting a file not found error even though i have this correct and the file is in /boot
<silvery> red2kic : do you mean in ascending order?
<gnome-terminal> ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<red2kic> silvery: It's in the grub link I gave you earlier.
<red2kic> silvery: "The order of the entries in the grub menu is based on the order of the file names. File named with a starting numeral are run before those beginning with a letter. The order the files are run determines the menu order in grub.cfg.
<red2kic> Custom entries can be added to the "40_custom" file or in a newly created file. "
<red2kic> Whoops.
<FloodBot2> red2kic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<red2kic> Tito0096: Paste the grub.cfg + "ls -al /boot"
<silvery> red2kic : ok, sorry for my stupidness, but I found out that grub.cfg contains only comments for 20_linux_xen (and the file is not empty for sure)
<Tito0096> red2kic - http://paste.ubuntu.com/581513/
<silvery> 20_linux_xen got 149 lines of code none of wich is in grub.cfg
<Tito0096> Grub config - http://paste.ubuntu.com/581514/
<red2kic> Tito0096: Why is there /boot/boot?
<Frazer> hi ! what is the smallest Ubuntu dist that can runs? Because Mini Ubuntu need to download all the packages ; I would like to know if a base-Ubuntu dist exists with only minimal packages(shell...) ?
<Tito0096> i am on linux mint
<Tito0096> grub/grub has a splash screen i think
<red2kic> Tito0096: This is Ubuntu channel. FYI.
<gnewb> !minimal | Frazer
<ubottu> Frazer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Tito0096
<ubottu> Tito0096: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Frazer> yep gnewb but it downloads from web
<Tito0096> Yes I know that
<Tito0096> but since they are similar
<bazhang> Tito0096, so mint is not supported here
<gnewb> Frazer: Oh, offline install?
<Frazer> yes
<Tito0096> ive had many problems solved by not mentioning i had linux mint -_-
<red2kic> Tito0096: Mac OSX are based on FreeBSD -- Does not make it the same thing. :P
<Tito0096> lol
<Frazer> Only the kernel and the shell and I would be ok !
<bazhang> Tito0096, bad luck then. install Ubuntu and come back
<Frazer> And I would like to know if such an iso exists
<Tito0096> So you are just going to stop. . .and not even try to help?
<Tito0096> since this is a grub problem
<bazhang> Frazer, you'd not need an iso for that
<gnewb> Frazer: Yes they do.
<red2kic> Tito0096: I really would like to suggest you to try #grub channel.
<bazhang> Tito0096, correct. go to mintsupport
<Tito0096> mint support is deserted
<Tito0096> no one is online
<Tito0096> thus my presence here
<bazhang> Tito0096, all the more reason to never use it
<Frazer> gnewb: ?
<Frazer> bazhang: u mean LFS i suppose?
<Tito0096> bazhang, its pretty nice, this is the only quirk i have run into so far. .
<gnewb> Frazer: Looking it up now....
<bazhang> Frazer, no, but why not just remaster the mini or similar to what you want?
<red2kic> Frazer: Use Mini.iso -- Don't go naive and install ubuntu-desktop. Install what you explicity want.
<bazhang> Frazer, additionally you could choose one the base install packages and go that way
<fenghuo> hello
<Tito0096> grub is empty. . .
<gnewb> Frazer:> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<Tito0096> well
<Tito0096> most are afk
<Frazer> My actual idea is to remaster actual ubuntu-desktop, remove what I want and repack the iso
<llutz> !remaster | Frazer
<ubottu> Frazer: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bazhang> Frazer, thats more work than a base install, but sure its doable
<Tito0096> red2kic please can you help?
<silvery> I got 2 files with same numbers in grub.d: 20_memtest86+ and 20_linux_xen. Figured out that grub.cfg contains code only from 20_memtest86+ and nothing from 20_linux_xen, could this be because they have same numbers?
<Tito0096> mint and ubuntu are really similar. and not in the sense of what they are based off of, like your argument with OSX being based off of FreeBSD
<gnewb> Frazer:> That link I posted is what is called a Barebones install.
<Cork> flash plays super fast in browsers for em (chrome, firefox and opera), tried to reinstall flash, totem, the browsers but can't find a solution
<Frazer> hm Ok I take a look
<Cork> anyone have an idea?
<red2kic> Tito0096: Okay. What is in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Cork> em==ex
<Tito0096> Grub config - http://paste.ubuntu.com/581514/
<red2kic> Tito0096: Because we don't really know what Linux Mint did.
<Tito0096> well i modified the grub.cfg to add the file
<Tito0096> and the option in grub2
<Tito0096> as where the instructions on the plop website
<Dr_Willis> You normally DONT edit grub.cfg by hand. You edit the /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/* files.
<Tito0096> Ah
<Tito0096> that makes much much more sense. .
<Dr_Willis> See the grub2 docs/wiki/forums for details
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Tito0096> time to restore the old grub backup
<Tito0096> grub.cfg
<red2kic> Heh. Tito0096 ignored the message header in the file.
<gnewb> Dr_Willis: Is that like conky.rc?
<Dr_Willis> if you rerun update-grub - the grub.cfg gets regeernated.
<Tito0096> ahhh
<Tito0096> okay
<ethanol> I keep getting Mar 17 10:44:56 ubuntu kernel: [ 7491.479367] multiqueue0:src[7128]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f5be737de4c sp 00007f5bde2885e0 error 6 in liborc-0.4.so.0.0.0[7f5be7367000+56000] whenever I try to play a .m4a podcast in rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> gnewb:  what does conky have to do wth grub? :)
<Tito0096> I saw the header and i was like opps lol
<ethanol> is there any coded/library I need to install to enable .m4a playback?
<Tito0096> red2kic Dr_Willis - http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#rungrub2 -this is what I am trying to do
<gnewb> Dr_Willis: I just asked because I did not know, on some systems dmenu,conky and such can edit that stuff.
<johan^izi> amin: Go to System > Preferences > Keyboard > Mouse Keys
<vpark> which is the best antivirus for Ubuntu?
<amin> THANKS WORKED  :)
<red2kic> !antivirus | vpark
<ubottu> vpark: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<johan^izi> ;)
<gnewb> !best | vpark
<ubottu> vpark: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<red2kic> Tito0096: set root='(hd0,1)'
<Tito0096> yeah i am looking over the wiki now
<Tito0096> and i saw that entry before
<red2kic> Tito0096: I was pointing out the quotes.
<Tito0096> yep i did that
<Tito0096> oh wait
<Tito0096> i remember i took it off because i was trying to see if that made a difference lol
<vpark>  ubottu:there may be document virus! aren't they?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ethanol> is there any coded/library I need to install to enable .m4a playback?
<davzie> Bollocks. If I accidently hit enter when installing Ubuntu Server on the screen that lets me select services to install, is there any way I can get back to that screen?
<red2kic> davzie: sudo tasksel, I think.
<gnewb> ethanol: Is that a restricted package or format?
<davzie> red2kic, champion, thanks :)
<ethanol> gnewb: it's a podcast. rhythmbox keeps crashing when I try to play it.
<vpark> there may be document viruses! aren't they? Shouldn't I be careful about them?
<johan^izi> ethanol: You need to enable Multiverse and install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse.
<gnewb> ethanol: Ok, have you apt-get update and upgrade?
<ethanol> gnewb: basically what I did is, added this podcast url to rhythmbox: http://picklemonkey.net/flipper/convert.php?feed=http://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/drum-bassarena-podcast/id110623324
<ethanol> gnewb: yes, every day.
<ethanol> johan^izi: I have it
<fisix> hey, does anybody know how to rearrange the icons between and within the indicator applet and notification area?
<Tito0096> red2kic - so i change the 40_custom file by adding that entry?
<ethanol> johan^izi: actually I think I have 0.10
<red2kic> vpark: If you're behind a router (firewall), you should be fine. However, I believe the viruses are mostly targetting for the servers.
<maxillusionist> hi ilea
<zvacet> vpark:  I don't thing there is linux virus in wild
<red2kic> Tito0096: What is Plop? Do you need it? Paste the latest grub.cfg + "ls -al /boot"
<Tito0096> red2kic - edit it like this correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/581520/
<zvacet> vpark:  you can read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<maxillusionist> zvacet it is wrong dude there are virus so fatal that you can't even imagine
<Tito0096> red2kic - plop is a boot manager that lets you boot from usb on legacy devices
<Tito0096> it can run along side everything which is good
<zvacet> maxillusionist: can you point me to that
<Tito0096> red2kic - atm i have a pc that cant boot from usb
<Tito0096> so i need this lol
<johan^izi> ethanol: hmm, do you have faad?
<ethanol> johan^izi: http://pastebin.com/Pb7i47Ck
<ethanol> johan^izi: faad?
<ethanol> will search for that
<Kills> why is ubuntu doesnt let me to play any of my audio players until a tab with a video  is no turned off?
<red2kic> Tito0096: "file /boot/plpbt.bin"
<gnewb> ethanol: There is also the Songbird thing:> http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/playing_m4a_files_on_ubuntu
<red2kic> Tito0096: See if it's there. :)
<ethanol> johan^izi: I have libfaad2 ?
<Tito0096> file /boot/plpbt.bin
<Tito0096> /boot/plpbt.bin: Linux kernel x86 boot executable zImage, version \353HdrS\006, RW-rootFS,
<Tito0096> It is there
<Tito0096> i made sure of it since the beginning
<johan^izi> ethanol: faad - freeware Advanced Audio Decoder player :)
<red2kic> Tito0096: Did you select Plop when it's booting up or it's simply not there? What was the response?
<johan^izi> ethanol: and libfaad2
<Tito0096> it always said "file not found"
<ethanol> johan^izi: have both the shared and mp4 one
<Tito0096> even though it was there and selectable
<ethanol> johan^izi: don't have the command line tool though. would rhythmbox need it?
<red2kic> Tito0096: Dunno. If everything worked, I don't know what to look for.
<red2kic> Tito0096: (If everything are in places)
<johan^izi> ethanol: no, i don't think so
<cosmo_> I cant figure out what I have set wrong, the windows machines on my home network can see me and the folders I shared but when they try to access them they get the message "Not accessible Might not have permission"
<Kills> this is just retarded why would some1 think that it would be good to shut down all media players till your on  a tab with video???
<gnewb> I am going sailing now, y'all have fun and I thank you kindly.
<Tito0096> red2kic - http://paste.ubuntu.com/581522/ - Grub.cfg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581523/ - ls -al /boot
<johan^izi> ethanol: try starting rythmbox from the command line and see what errors it prints when you try to play the m4a
<alferio> ciao
<red2kic> Tito0096: Seem fine -- What is in /boot/boot/
<Tito0096> a folder with grub
<Tito0096> and in that folder is a splash image
<Kills> Any1 knows how make my media players play whenever I push play???
<ethanol> (rhythmbox:7519): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed \ Segmentation fault
<Tito0096> and thats it, i think that was from when i was fixing grub
<ethanol> Mar 17 11:00:39 ubuntu kernel: [ 8432.214431] multiqueue0:src[7529]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fdaccf15e4c sp 00007fdac99a55e0 error 6 in liborc-0.4.so.0.0.0[7fdacceff000+56000]
<Tito0096> when windows took over
<Tito0096> yeah i am going to delete it
<red2kic> Tito0096: I'm out of ideas. "ls -al /boot/boot/"
<johan^izi> ethanol: have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592270
<Tito0096> red2kic - that folder was made when i was reinstalling grub when windows took over
<Tito0096> red2kic - i made a couple mistakes but now it works
<ethanol> johan^izi: it's not installed
<Tito0096> red2kic - so i am going to delete it to avoid confusion since the proper location has everything in there
<johan^izi> ethanol: damn..
<red2kic> Tito0096: Okay. I have no more solutions. Sorry.
<Tito0096> red2kic -
<Tito0096> ls -al '/boot/boot'
<Tito0096> total 3
<Tito0096> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1024 2010-10-10 07:25 .
<Tito0096> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 1024 2011-03-16 20:20 ..
<Tito0096> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 2010-10-15 01:37 grub
<FloodBot2> Tito0096: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cosmo_> I cant figure out what I have set wrong, the windows machines on my home network can see me and the folders I shared but when they try to access them they get the message "Not accessible Might not have permission"
<johan^izi> ethanol: i think thats it for me :) You could try xmms or converting your files. but thats not really a solution imo. Maybe someone else here can help you?
<ethanol> johan^izi: what player do you use?
<HackeMate> hello, someone experienced with kerrighed?
<khaard> anyone using ubuntu 10.04 server edition on ps3 console?
<ethanol> johan^izi: if possible, could you try and check if you can play one of their files? (url: http://hwcdn.net/u5b4u5u8/cds/153.m4a )
<ethanol> it plays fine for me in totem I just noticed
<ethanol> :(
<HackeMate> http://pastebin.com/5sEadEBT
<ethanol> (which it opens in by default if I download a .m4a directly)
<HackeMate> i were following this manual http://www.kerrighed.org/docs/releases/3.0/INSTALL
<ethanol> so rhythmbox just doesn't like podcasts I guess. maybe cause it has a video stream? (even if it is just a static image)
<ethanol> could anyone recommend a good podcast player?
<jpds> ethanol: banshee.
<Dr_Willis> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 462 kB, installed size 2760 kB
<Tito0096> red2kic - http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#rungrub2 I am so stumped :(, just read the tutorial and tell me how you would start this
<ethanol> jpds: will have a look, thanks
<newbie101> hi all; What's the best way of connecting to the internet on ubuntu 10.04 through my nokia N95
<loltoad> hey, any tips on profiling my boot up or system in general to speed things up?
<elFidel> loltoad: bootchart might help understanding the boot-part
<Boothk> Is this chat for support questions, or Ubuntu chat in general?
<elFidel> Boothk: thats afaik a user2user help channel
<ethanol> jpds: nope, banshee also crashes on these .m4a podcast files :<
<Boothk> awesome. I'm somewhat new to bourne scripting and it hates me :V
<elFidel> Boothk: so support -> see topic
<loltoad> elFidel, ive ran bootchart before, but i wasn't sure what to do with the information, it was such a big file
<zvacet> Boothk: support
<newbie101> hi all; What's the best way of connecting to the internet on ubuntu 10.04 through my nokia N95?
<elFidel> loltoad: i was talking about the image bootchart can generate
<elFidel> and in case that part is not helpful - you should most likely not mess around with the idea of optimizing your boot-time
<loltoad> elFidel, yea, even on that it was a massive image, i couldn't even visually pick out anythin gof value... though to be fair i don't quite know what to look for
<Kills> why when i try to make a video fullscreen it ussually doesnt work?
<elFidel> Kills: tried different players & video formats?
<Kills> Im talking about videos from websites
<elFidel> somehow your question right now isnt THAT DETAILED
<elFidel> ah great
<newbie101> What's the best way of connecting to the internet on ubuntu 10.04 through a mobile phone?
<newbie101> i.e. nokia N95
<Boothk> got this odd problem going on with iwconfig. I can set up wireless settings for a machine via .sh script, and configure the proxy so it'll go through. But no matter how hard i try, the machine refuses to pick up an IP address from DHCP server unless I use network-manager
<jatt> it works with the n900
<Kills> It very easy you play a youtube video froma website dif then youtube or someother flash video and whenyou try to go fullscreen the video keeps playing but you dont see nothing
<jatt> you need to have the usb networking module in your kernel or as module I think ubuntu kernels already have it
<jatt> then you need some iptables rules on the phone
<jatt> it works fine
<newbie101> is there a tutorial some here
<juk> newbie101: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<Kills> I get the feeling that ubuntu has a lot more bugs now at 10.10 than it had with 9.10
<Boothk> Does anyone know why terminal might fail to pick up DHCP?
<elFidel> Kills: video & flash is working great here - 10.10 too
<Kills> well flash , audio quality and some other stuff aint exactly working great here
<elFidel> Kills: checked if you got latest flash?
<elFidel> some users tend to use flash ppa to get specific versions (afaik)
<Kills> and srsly what the hell is with not letting media players play whenyou have a website tab with video opened
<mads> HI all: How do i check what version and RC number of the kernel i have installed. "cat /proc/version" Returns: Linux version 2.6.38-6-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-5ubuntu1) ) #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 8 14:09:10 UTC 2011
<mads> related to a bug test i need RC-8
<ethanol> someone explain to me why totem can play my downloaded podcast files just fine (.m4a), but banshee _and_ rhythmbox both crash instantly when attempting playback? also, how coul I debug the cause of the crash?
<ethanol> I take it back, they crash on everything now. even .mp3 :<
<johan^izi> ethanol: Sure, one sec
<ethanol> maybe I should remove some gstream packages
<Kills> and i doesnt allow me to execute nothing and does not allow to change that in options
<Kills> how to change my permissions so i could execute files with wine?
<overclucker> chmod +x file
<java_> hello
<overclucker> but then, if you execute them directly with wine, you don't need to do that
<zvacet> 1hi| java_
<jokersmile> when i tried downloading 10.10 netbook edition it gave me desktop edition. why?
<perl> just run them with wine
<zvacet> !hi | java_
<Boothk> isn't UNR 10.10 broken atm?
<elFidel> jokersmile: netbook edition is dead afaik
 * Boothk is using UNR 9.10
<perl> there are other places to download unr 10.10
<Kills> how to get permissions to execute files with wine is and easy question right?
<jokersmile> what dose afaik mean
<johan^izi> ethanol: I can play your link in Rythmbox, Banshee, VLC and Totem..
<java_> Kills: chmod +x file
<Boothk> akaik = as far as i know
<java_> Kills: or right-click the file and mark as executable
<jokersmile> oh
<Kills> I have no idea what that means
<almoxarife> Kills: you use what to look at files?
<ethanol> johan^izi: it must be some conflict in my installed libraries. I can also play it fine in totem. but all other apps crash
<Kills> yeah trying to do that aint workin
<Kills> doesnt let me
<Boothk> Kills, "chmod +x <file>" is a terminal command. Change "mode", add execute permission, to file
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<Boothk> if you need to, use sudo chmod +x <file>. sudo gives you root power (use responsibly)
<overclucker> +x doesn't matter if he's trying to run them off an ntfs partition
<Arabus> Good morning
<java_> hi
<monaDeveloper> I have dell xps m1530 but after a while using ubuntu I noticed that the machine is overheated
<ethanol> johan^izi: I have no idea how to figure out which gstreamer libs I should install and which not (and which non-gstreamer ones)
<Boothk> So.. nobody really knows about DHCP via terminal?
<ethanol> johan^izi: but I can't even play mp3 files anymore in banshee and rhythmbox now :\
<almoxarife> nautilus can change permissions, assuming the plugin is installed, unless you just love terminal
<Kills> Boothk,  didint work
<HackeMate> hello, i want to create a cluster with my old computers at home, kerrighed is a good project but just support 64bits
<HackeMate> is there another project?
<ethanol> johan^izi: totem still works fine though.. must use something else
<java_> I'm having an issue with java... I can run a .jar using GUI but if I try to run it from terminal using "java -jar file.jar" it does not open. Help!
<monaDeveloper> when I try to run a flash thing or try to use something like virtualbox I find my machines so overheated
<johan^izi> ethanol: here is my config: http://pastebin.com/vzSrhxBy
<monaDeveloper> sometimes reaches over 90
<overclucker> Kills: just run: wine program.exe
<monaDeveloper> and simply the machine turns off
<jokersmile> what netbook version do people in here recomend. I already head a 9.10 but is I want to shoot for more recent because I figure that it is better.
<Boothk> 9.10 is the most recent stable release as far as i know
<almoxarife> java_: you are not in the directory where the jar is located?
<monaDeveloper> that didn't happen before
<java_> almoxarife: I am
<almoxarife> java_: odd
<java_> almoxarife: I will paste the output
<almoxarife> java_: ok
<jokersmile> ok i'll go for that.
<Tito0096> Can someone help me out with this? - http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#rungrub2 - I need help going about with that section of the wiki
<Arabus> I have a small problem regarding Ubuntu 10.04 - Some of our users are not able to log in successfully. When they type in username and password in the login prompt of gdm it turns black as if to load the desktop and then returns to the login prompt. Weird thing is, this only happens to some users not all of them.
<Arabus> I have already tried looking into the logfiles but found no error message I could connect to this. also removing .gnome and .gnome2 folders from the home directory did not help either. Someone has a clue why this happens or where I could read more on that? I'd even be grateful about a pointer where I can increase the debug output of gdm.
<monaDeveloper> any idea what should I do
<java_> aloril: Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException
<java_> almoxarife: Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException
<Kills> doesnt let me
<zvacet> Boothk: 10.10 is last see http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<juk> monaDeveloper: using cooler pad doesnt help?
<elFidel> Arabus: does that behaviour change if those users select another window-manager in gdm?
<Boothk> zvacet: yes, but is it stable? I tried using it before and it didn't want to install
<elFidel> i had that in 11.04 as well
<Kills> this ubuntu aint anywhere even close to what you call a smooth expierence
<hwnd> is there a patch or fix for xchat for unr 10.10, some reason i cant send or receive dcc
<monaDeveloper> juk: I didn't try but this is a new thing
<Arabus> elFidel: they are able to log in with openbox, but not with kde or gnome
<Tito0096> Can someone help me out with this? - http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#rungrub2 - I need help going about with that section of the wiki
<cosmo_> I cant figure out what I have set wrong, the windows machines on my home network can see me and the folders I shared but when they try to access them they get the message "Not accessible Might not have permission"
<elFidel> Arabus: hehe - sounds somehow known
<ethanol> johan^izi: mp3 playback is working again. gonne check out podcasts now :x
<fisix> can somebody go over to stackoverflow and tell them to unban me >___>, i've been trying to configure my auto-login favourites and signed in/out a bunch of times
<Arabus> elFidel: I also have tried compelte reinstalls on different systems - to no avail
<ethanol> johan^izi: meh still crashes. but loading the podcast rss feed in totem works, so I'll use that
<Arabus> *complete
<almoxarife> java_: the command is exact in terminal as it is in gui?
<zvacet> Boothk:  soon you wil have to upgrade to 10.4 see if that version is stable
<johan^izi> ethanol: meh, too bad, but at least you can listen to your dnb pods now ;)
<elFidel> Arabus: always using the same install-source?
<ethanol> johan^izi: yarrr :)
<Arabus> elFidel: well I have been using the same repositories, installation of the machines is only a very basic ubuntu and then everything else gets installed via apt-get
<elFidel> Arabus: k
<juk> !grub2 | Tito0096
<ubottu> Tito0096: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Tito0096> juk I have looked but my problem is specific
<ethanol> is there a ubuntu dev channel for players like banshee/rhythmbox where I could go to perhaps debug the crashes these .m4a files are causing?
<samueldaniel7> hello guys
<Boothk> Any takers for figuring out why DHCP won't pick up in terminal?
<samueldaniel7> this is fucking cool
<samueldaniel7> any hardcore hackers here
<DJones> !hacking | samueldaniel7
<ubottu> samueldaniel7: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<juk> Tito0096: mention it, may be you get lucky and someone helps
<Arabus> elFidel: If I could increase the debug output of gdm maybe I could figure out what is wrong - currently I only get an omnious error message that also appears when a successful login happens. So this seems unrelated
<legoeland> hello ! Is there a possibility to join my wifi printer HP (WPS button) with my wifi USB key Trendnet ?
<sacarlson> Boothk: won't pick up in terminal like with dhclient eth0 ?
<Cork> flash plays super fast in browsers for me (chrome, firefox and opera), tried to reinstall flash, totem, the browsers but can't find a solution
<Cork> anyone have an idea?
<h2o_> hello everyone...i've got a problem here with some *beep* wireless card... when i want to turn it on with "ifconfig wlan0 up" i get this error in return: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory .... any ideas anyone?
<Boothk> sacarlson: No, I've tried using dhclient wlan0 -r, dhclient wlan0 (release/renew) and /etc/init.d/networking force-reload, both usually fail
<samueldaniel7> ok guys
<zvacet> Cork: did you tried to reinstasll them in synaptic
<samueldaniel7> any hard core hackers here
<Boothk> sacarlson: The only exception seems to be after I've logged into the gui and gotten an ip via network-manger before release/renew works properly
<erUSUL> h2o_: what wifi chip ?
<h2o_> erUSUL: ISL3886
<erUSUL> huh? are you sure?
<h2o_> :) pretty sure yes
<erUSUL> h2o_: is pci or usb?
<h2o_> usb
<samueldaniel7> forget it man
<samueldaniel7> just burn it
<legoeland> is someone can help me ?
<Boothk> sacarlson: Also noticed that entering the name of the wireless network I'm trying to connect to doesn't add it to the iwconfig properties, but any other name DOES add =/
<h2o_> erUSUL: it's not a good card, but at the moment this is all i've got ... the official name is: Siemens gigaset usb stick 54
<hydraD> hi
<SimonPHOENIX_> hello
<SimonPHOENIX_> add  information to invoice - it is correct in english?
<erUSUL> h2o_: looking
<h2o_> erUSUL: tnx
<ultraviolet> What is the fastest way to get a live usb so I can use it?
<samueldaniel7> issara adi kalae
<samueldaniel7> hahaha
<samueldaniel7> mala mala
<samueldaniel7> animala
<FloodBot3> samueldaniel7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boothk> h2o_: If I'm correct, you us ifup wlan0 to turn on the wireless?
<samueldaniel7> aahahaha
<h2o_> Boothk: ifconfig up yes
<samueldaniel7> uuu
<DJones> samueldaniel7: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<zgy2k> ...
<samueldaniel7> no
<samueldaniel7> im just a looser
<Kills> so how do i change permissions on these stupid ubuntu?
<DJones> samueldaniel7: This channel is just for support questions
<h2o_> Kills: chmod
<erUSUL> h2o_: it looks like it uses zd1211rw
<High_Priest> Kills, the same way as in all other distros: chmod
<erUSUL> h2o_: do you have the linux-firmware package installed ?¿
<other_> rightclick file, properties, file access modality
<Boothk> Kills: Normally, you would do something like "sudo chmod o+x <full filepathname>
<Kills> didint work tryed to do chmod +x to the file
<h2o_> erUSUL: yes, i've read that somewhere...i have the zd1211rw installed
<Kills> it didint do anything
<h2o_> by default
<java_> I solved my java problem by installing openjdk..
<hydraD> anybody can help me with one tutorial for ubuntu server to make one  server for lan with Bandwidth rulles?
<Kills> yeah gave the thing the full pathname
<overclucker> ultraviolet: unetbootin is good way
<erUSUL> h2o_: you installed some third party driver?
<hydraD> anybody can help me with one tutorial for ubuntu server to make one  server for lan with Bandwidth rulles?
<hydraD> anybody can help me with one tutorial for ubuntu server to make one  server for lan with Bandwidth rulles?
<h2o_> erUSUL: no, i didn't install any driver
<High_Priest> hydraD, no need to repeat/flood
<erUSUL> h2o_: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<hydraD> sory
<Arabus> I have a small problem regarding Ubuntu 10.04 - Some of our users are not able to log in successfully. When they type in username and password in the login prompt of gdm it turns black as if to load the desktop and then returns to the login prompt. Weird thing is, this only happens to some users not all of them.
<Arabus> I have already tried looking into the logfiles but found no error message I could connect to this. also removing .gnome and .gnome2 folders from the home directory did not help either. Someone has a clue why this happens or where I could read more on that? I'd even be grateful about a pointer where I can increase the debug output of gdm.
<ultraviolet> overclucker: Thank you kindly.
<erUSUL> hydraD: make specific questions...
<h2o_> erUSUL: E: Unable to locate package linux-firmware .... lol? :)
<Kills> this is just stupid i set my account as admin it still doesnt let me execute it
<Boothk> Kills: can you tell me what permissions are set and who the owner/groups are on the file?
<erUSUL> !find linux-firmware
<ubottu> Found: linux-firmware-nonfree, linux-firmware
<High_Priest> hydraD, so you want to do traffic shaping for internal lan users via linux router?
<erUSUL> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.38.4 (maverick), package size 12350 kB, installed size 25636 kB
<overclucker> ultraviolet: yup, works for some other distros to
<hydraD> yes
<hydraD> this is
<erUSUL> h2o_: !? what version of ubuntu?
<hydraD> ubuntu server
<overclucker> s/to/too
<Kills> it is my group and it says read a write
<ultraviolet> overclucker: I see so, but, ubuntu seems easiest to install in a hurry ;-)
 * ultraviolet favours gentoo usually.
<High_Priest> hydraD, there's a plenty of documents online which describe the complete procedure how to do it.. just google for linux router traffic shaping
<Boothk> so, if you use ls -l in the folder
<sacarlson> Boothk: I've had share of problems with network-manager maybe part of your problem in this case maybe try disable it.  I guess you setup wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<hydraD> ok thanks verry much
<h2o_> erUSUL: i use crunchbang...which is equal to ubuntu lucid i think or koala
<h2o_> erUSUL: w8 i'll check
<Boothk> sacarlson: Yeah, my script configures that file. I can PM you what I put in there
<sacarlson> Boothk: ok
<perseguidor> hello, I tried to install aircrack-ng svn but I got an error and somebody told me that I might need to install subversion, do you know how can I do that?
<erUSUL> h2o_: "ls /lib/firmware/zd1211*" gives any result?
<samueldaniel7> ok guys tell me how can i remote desktop from a linux machine
<juk> Arabus: are some of those users use nvidia drivers?
<lesshaste>  hi I just installed apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.38-7-generic linux-headers-2.6.38-7 on lucid
<h2o_> erUSUL: :) no... no such file or dir....
<lesshaste> but weirdly, I can't actually find vmlinuz-2.6.38-7-generic
<lesshaste> any idea what is going on?
<Arabus> juk: all of them, there are nvidia cars in most of our computers
<erUSUL> h2o_: well there you have the pointer you need. find out how to get that firmware in crunchbang
<erUSUL> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<overclucker> lesshaste: only the headers?
<juk> Arabus: did you check X logs?
<lesshaste> overclucker: oh..er... oops
<h2o_> erUSUL: ok, i'll try to install it ... brb :)
<h2o_> so zd1211rw you say
<Arabus> juk: I have but did not find anything indicating problems. Is there a way to icnrease the debug output for that?
<juk> Arabus: dont know, what is you type startx?
<jokersmile> is it possible to downgrade from 10.10 desktop to NBR 10.10
<Arabus> juk:  Please elaborate, I do not understand what you mean.
<zvacet> jockersmile: I think you will have to reinstall
<robbiethe1st> jokersmile: Isn't the difference just the desktop "theme" or desktop environment? I assume you could probably just load the right config package and do it without issue
<Kills> ah forget these ubuntu are like riding a horse to work instead of takeing the car
<Kills> maybe Ill come back and try them in 5 years
<juk> Arabus: i meant, can you manually start X session by typing startx in terminal
<Kills> good luck to ya all geeks your ubuntu still has years to go to reach windows
<Sil4nc4> hi guys, a little question about sudo: www-data ALL=(core) NOPASSWD: GIT_SCRIPT
<jokersmile> are the config packages what you would find in synaptic package manager
<robbiethe1st> Kills: I argue the other way. Windows has loads to reach the usefulness of Linux
<h2o_> erUSUL: i installed it through apt-get.... sudo apt-get install zd1211-firmware
<robbiethe1st> jokersmile: try installing these packages https://launchpad.net/~netbook-remix-team/+archive/ppa
<jokersmile> im linux all the way
<Sil4nc4> this cmd would mean i could run git_script command as user core?
<pc10> при
<Sil4nc4> without a password
<robbiethe1st> They should actually be in the main repo, but those are the names you want
<Arabus> juk: I have not tried that, maybe this gives me more verbose output - thanks for the idea.
<pc10> что это?
<Kills> usefulnes if a simple user wastes 1 day to get 1 simple program runing and still doesnt manage to do it
<overclucker> Kills: what are you trying to run, anyways?
<robbiethe1st> Kills: What the heck were you trying to do? Install Compiz from git?
<h2o_> erUSUL: now i've got it to load with ifconfig up... but it doesn't catch any wireless signals from routers :( any idea why is that?
<Kills> you have to waste 3 months on learning to be able to use ubuntu and I dont have that i have work i have life
<h2o_> erUSUL: ooooo wait...it does!! :D thanks man
<robbiethe1st> Kills: "sudo apt-get install *name*" should install most anything.
<juk> bug 557245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557245 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Gdm hangs, then restarts as it asks for my password. (dup-of: 553200)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553200 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "Mouse and keyboard stop working after selecting user" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553200
<robbiethe1st> Kills: And if you can't be bothered to be polite to the people helping you out of the goodness of their hearts...
<Kills> i undersatnd taht but everybody assumes here that I know all the steps till the last step
<Kills> which they tell me
<Kills> and that aint usefull at all whenyou dont where to start
<robbiethe1st> Well, then, tell us what the heck you're trying to do?
<Sil4nc4> hi guys, a little question about sudo: www-data ALL=(core) NOPASSWD: GIT_SCRIPT, means I can as user www-data run the git_script command with user core without a password right?
<robbiethe1st> What program do you want to run, anyhow?
<Kills> I tryed forums guides and stuff it just eatsa lot of time
<jokersmile> thanks robiethe1st: I new there was some easy way to downgrade
<h2o_> erUSUL: i'm gonna go and try to connect to a network... need to disconnect from wired.... thanks again 4 your help... i'm happy to see ppl willing to help :)
<h2o_> bye bye everyone
<Kills> ubuntu aint even close to the smoothnesss and ease of use to windows
<robbiethe1st> jokersmile: Well, it's not exactly a downgrade - Just a different UI.
<researcher1> how can I install many number of applications available in the list of Ubuntu Software center?
<Kills> k good bye gtg to work now
<Sil4nc4> Kills, this is not a windows vs linux channel
<Sil4nc4> i want to get help
<robbiethe1st> Kills: But, in Windows, you can't just go "sudo apt-get install X Y Z". Makes things so much easier.
<Kills> good luck to ya all
<juk> Kills: dont say twice please
<Kills> robbie ubuntu has far worse problems than just going to the net to downlaod a program
<Sil4nc4> weird guy
<overclucker> say hi to windows for me
<robbiethe1st> *sigh*. I'm glad we have Windows - so -we- don't have to be stuck wuth such people.
<Sil4nc4> :)
<george_> robbiethe1st, lol
<Sil4nc4> anyone a sudo expert? :)
<onur_> hello, want to capture images in jpeg or in any convenient format with mplayer from my webcam. what command must i use? "mplayer -tv driver=v4l:fps=15 -vo jpeg tv://" command don't save any file i think.
<robbiethe1st> Sil4nc4: Um, "man sudoers" possibly?
<Sil4nc4> robbiethe1st, :) i know but check this
<Sil4nc4> hi guys, a little question about sudo: www-data ALL=(core) NOPASSWD: GIT_SCRIPT, means I can as user www-data run the git_script command with user core without a password right?
<jjp_> Sil4nc4: take a chance to ask your need
<overclucker> he was just frustrated
<Sil4nc4> it keeps asking for the password
<osse> Hi! Let's say I want to get the number of files beginning with the letter D in ~ I can do ls ~/D* | wc -l. But what if I want to store this in a variable? number=`ls ~/D* | wc -l`doesn't work because I can't use wildcards in a subshell this way.
<robbiethe1st> Sil4nc4: Try "git_script". Capitalization matters.
<jjp_> osse: wrong, you will also list directories begining with D
<Sil4nc4> its a cmnd_alias robbiethe1st
<h2o_> erUSUL: :)) it works!! :)
<jjp_> osse: try `ls |grep ^D|wc -l`
<aliverius> is there any way to configure qtcurve from a gtk based desktop? i dont want to install any kde stuff to enjoy my other qt applications with qtcurve
<aliverius> i know i can install kcontrol or something to edit the qtcurve settings... is it avoidable?
<daxroc> Morning all
<robbiethe1st> Sil4nc4: Try checking your alias. Might be a problem there
<robbiethe1st> I've got a 3D problem with Kwin/compiz and -not- with no WM running: http://robbiethe1st.afraid.org/images/linux/20110317_002.mp4
<jokersmile> how can i test the health of my hard drive
<hobomo> im having problems with ejecting a usb drive as i posted about on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708774
<daxroc> When accessing external websites (medium size downloads) speed seems to go below 5Kb using ubntu 10.10 x64 Desktop and server. Happens with the package mirrors and sites
<onur_> hello, want to capture images in jpeg or in any convenient format with mplayer from my webcam. what command must i use? "mplayer -tv driver=v4l:fps=15 -vo jpeg tv://" command don't save any file i think.
<robbiethe1st> jokersmile: smartctl
<hobomo> does anyone know how to refresh hardware in ubuntu 10.04?
<Diamondcite> I am not sure if one of your devices are not detected, but most of the time a linux system should just detect most of the hardware on boot
<Diamondcite> Though if you think you have installed something special you can try to look in System -> administration -> additional hardware (or something like that)
<Diamondcite> hrm.. not detecting a disconnect..
<hobomo> Diamondcite, no the hardware is detected properly, but doesnt unmount properly
<Diamondcite> hobomo: Have you looked in /var/log/messages to see if the kernel can see a disconnection?
<hobomo> Diamondcite, no lemme check
<Diamondcite> hobomo: You could also look at /dev for the remnants of your usb drive by looking for /dev/sdb when you unplug it?
<hobomo> Diamondcite, theres a weird repeating error in /var/log/messages
<stevecam> hello, how do i go about setting my max volume in ubuntu so it doesn't go over the unamplified mark
<Diamondcite> hobomo: Please try to paste them inside http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Diamondcite> stevecam: Unless you can getting into the detailed volume setting, the main slider should only go up to the unamplified mark..
<jokersmile> How do I get my computer to scan for networks so that I can pick my network
<hobomo> Diamondcite, it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/581547/ but its repeating for like thousands of lines
<dwarder> hello
<dwarder> can anyone suggest me a ticket system
<Diamondcite> hobomo: that is from pluggin the drive?
<dwarder> php based
<Diamondcite> jokersmile: Assuming you mean windows networks... it should just show up in your Places > Network    does it not?
<lathan_devers> dwarder, osticket is nice
<lathan_devers> dwarder, also otrs
<Diamondcite> hobomo: Err I'm out of time... *heads out*
<jokersmile> you mean ubuntu? I have 10.10
<osse> jjp_, but a directory is just a special kind of file, isn't it? ;) I'll try your tip. Thanks!
<stephaaaan> hey everyone :)
<cosmo_> I cant figure out what I have set wrong, the windows machines on my home network can see me and the folders I shared but when they try to access them they get the message "Not accessible Might not have permission"
<stevecam> Diamondcite, it goes above the unamplified mark, where are the settings for the volume control kept?
<stephaaaan> somebody uses pure-ftpd and has proper log rotation?
<stephaaaan> *anybody
<stephaaaan> can't seem to figure out how to implement it :/
<Milossh> how can I disable auto change to /etc/resolv.conf?
<novitololo> hi, I don't know what I did but I can't see my applications in the inferior panel.  Any thoughts please?
<Milossh> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Milossh> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<stephaaaan> Milossh] add dns to /etc/network/interfaces
<hobomo> can someone help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708774
<jjp_> osse: I mean, ls ~/D* will not only list regular files begining with D in ur homedir, but it will also list files in directories begining with D in ur homedir, so ~/Data/foobar would be listed
<Milossh> stephaaaan: nameserver 0.0.0.0 ?
<stephaaaan> just googled it, it's a little different in ubuntu
<osse> jjp_, I see what you mean. I'll cure that with the -d option to ls
<stephaaaan> milossh] it's kinda ugly but you might give it a try - http://lenss.nl/2008/11/making-permanent-changes-to-resolvconf-under-ubuntu/
<stevecam> my alsamixer's PCM levels will go over 0 dB gain, i dont want the mixer in gnome to allow this to happen
<Abhinav1> hello I have a laptop with GPT and CD of ubuntu.How can I convert GPT to MBR?
<Abhinav1> anyone??
<dr0id> I write something like a then hit the tab key would either auto-complete or list the directories. can the same be done with files ?
<meero> is it possible to open VNC server on active desktop?
<Abhinav1> dr0id: it works with files name too
<dwarder> lathan_devers: thank you
<Milossh> stephaaaan: not working :/
<Milossh> anyone else? how can I disable automatic updates to resolv.conf?
<dr0id> Abhinav1: I guess that's when you already have written a dir name
<dr0id> so Dir/now_you_hit_tabs_and_you_get_file_name
<meero> Milossh: maybe dhcp3 client is rewriting it..
<dr0id> but I am not including the dir
<Milossh> meero: how would I tell that? I don't see any special things in there
<Milossh> in its conf, that is
<meero> Milossh: and what is the actual problem for you?
<stevecam> i know ive fixed this unamplified problem before but since i reinstalled everything i have forgotten how
<Abhinav1> I have a laptop with GPT and CD of ubuntu.How can I convert GPT to MBR?
<Milossh> meero, I think it's using routers DNS, which is pinging my ISP, which DNSs are down
<Milossh> that's way I want to force opendns
<Milossh> my internet connection is absolutely unusable
<phabulous> does anyone know about web100?
<meero> Milossh: looks like dhcp3 is causing that, i had similar problem..
<Milossh> meero: how to solve it?
<phabulous> i'm confused on patching and kernels and such
<meero> Milossh: edit dhcp3 client setting so it is not updating DNS servers
<Milossh> meero: which line? what should it contain? any hints?
<ilea> where i can check if my video card is good for compiz because i cant activate the extra setings and try compiz
<ilea> ?
<meero> Milossh: try uncoment domain-name-servers from "request" in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<cdavis> Is anyone aware of a tool to use with scanimage that will detect and then remove a blank page?
<meero> anybody ... is it possible to open VNC server on active desktop
<mtest> hi folks. how to install IE9 in ubuntu 10.10
<beer_brouwer> mtest: maybe with wine, but why would you want to do that?
<meero> Milossh: worked?
<lathan_devers> mtest, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25 probably only with a VM
<isildur_> hello
<endafy> how the heck do I play DVDs
<endafy> you know like the ones you buy
<homebrewcider> hi , i've reinstalled the OS on my server adding my second hdd back, how do I find out what filesystem I have on there so it gets mounted properly please?
<DJones> !dvd | endafy
<ubottu> endafy: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<endafy> thats BS
<mtest> lathan_devers: any way with IEs4inux? or any other ways than wine
<endafy> I suggest to the developers to fix this
<grndlvl> endafy: thats copyright laws
<endafy> no its BS that the developers of Ubuntu don't provide a way to play them
<Milossh> meero: would you please join #milossh
<Milossh> just for a second
<endafy> go out of the way and make it legal
<lathan_devers> mtest, sorry nothing that I'm aware of
<grndlvl> endafy: so don't use it
<Milossh> meero: I want to paste something for you, but can't open pastebin
<endafy> fuck off this is bullshit there has to be a way
<grndlvl> lmao
<Pici> endafy: Mind your language.  Follow the instructions on the wiki there if you want it to work.
<grndlvl> some ppl
<jjp_> endafy: making it legal requires a (paid) agreement with the DVD consortium in order to get a decryption key. If you fund the realisation of the agreement, I'm sure developpers will fix the soft.
<Pici> jjp_: Hes not here anymore.
<Cosmo`> can anyone tell me how i can get the battery indicator to show percentages?
<jigynet> Is anyone here familiar with bleachbit?
<jjp_> Pici: ouch, sorry
<grndlvl> jjp_: they already left, they could have found out by reading and its not difficult to add they just don't really care
<bboi> hi eveyone
<jjp_> yeah. This DVD issue is frustrating
<jigynet> =c i want to know if there is anything i shouldn't tell bleachbit to do
<red2kic> I bet reading manuals are frustrating for that dude too.
<grndlvl> for the best really if they became so frustrated w/ a trivial task then well they would certainly have a hard time doing nearly everything else
<jjp_> grndlvl: agreed. So far, I found adding dvd decryption relatively easy
<grndlvl> it sucks but necessary due to legal crap :( unless everyone wants to pay per copy of ubuntu for something that we can add easily
<jigynet> to heck with that
<jigynet> you'd get pirated ubuntu xD
<MitchHuggins> Lol.
<Kre10s_> hey!
<remus_> hey guys.. on ubuntu 10.10, running on an acer extensa 5220, i have installed the broadcom wireless driver from repos, the switch on/off button works, the lspci sees the device, the question is, how to connect to my wireless network?
<jigynet> but i'd be happy to donate cash randomly for a fantasic product xD
<jjp_> Honestly, it may still prove easier the way it is currently on Ubuntu than actually installing a proprietary DVD soft on Windows
<Kre10s_> I'm using the huawei 3g modem to write this message! the modem is working. however, it only works if I plug it in and leave it for 20 min.
<jigynet> remus you click on the up and down arrows in the top right and select your network
<Kre10s_> is there a known problem with this device?
<od3y> what???
<jigynet> kre10 sounds normal.. are you multitasking when you plug it in?
<jigynet> what kinda pc are you plugging it into?
<jjp_> kre10: do u have kernel messagers related to this device ?
<jjp_> messages
<Bilz> hello, how do i get the timestamp of a file when it was last saved
<jigynet> ^error messages^
<Kre10s_> im on an hp 625. when i try to connect it fails. but if i leave the usb modem plugged in it will connect after 20min
<Kre10s_> im grabbing the logs now
<grndlvl> remus_: if its installed correctly which it sounds like it does if it lights up, then you *should* be able to https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/connect.html
 * Boothk reads some backlog about commercial DVDs
<Boothk> Am I right in thinking VLC works for Ubuntu?
<jjp_> Boothk: certainly
<grndlvl> Boothk: my player of choice
<Boothk> lol, Endafy raged for no reason then
<Boothk> VLC is win
<Milossh> resolveeeeeed :)))
<lathan_devers> VLC is actually a VERY POWERFUL piece of software!!
<Milossh> yeah, pretty much
<homebrewcider> hi , i've reinstalled the OS on my server adding my second hdd back, how do I find out what filesystem I have on there so it gets mounted properly please?
<Boothk> what's that Windows Media Player? You don't have the codec? That's k, VLC is here
<sunit> I am trying to run a cron job in ubuntu 9.10. what shall I do and how can I know that cron job will run ?
<jraws> hi, if anyone is interested in helping me carry out a mass-deployment of ubuntu at an indian prison so that inmates can have a more meaningful time, please check out this post --> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/g5q7z/anyone_up_for_some_real_karma_long_story_short_i/
<jraws> thanks :)
<Boothk> good question homebrewcider. Uhm....
<jrib> jraws: what's your support question?
<grndlvl> sunit: make the time shorter for testing and see if it does what you wanted it to do?
<jigynet> kre10 those specs look good, shouldn't be that it's just busy.. but everytime you remove it..it may have to re-install it's drivers and that would take a bit
<jigynet> what??
<jraws> jrib: i'm requesting general advice & suggestions as well as practical suggestions for a charitable good deed.
<jigynet> why do prisoners have access to pc's?
<Boothk> homebrewcider, are you still here?
<homebrewcider> yes
<Boothk> you need to find out what filesystem type you have on your slave HDD?
<homebrewcider> yes
<Boothk> alright, imma pm you
<Kre10s_> jjp_: jigynet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581562/
<Kre10s_> thats what i was trying to do yesterday... ^
<Ntemis> hi
<sukima> I'm having trouble with my xmodmap. Running ubuntu server 10.04 with fluxbox installed I have the default `xmodmap '$HOME/.Xmodmap'` line in the fluxbox startup script. When I startx the mapping doesn't work however manually running the command give the following error as if the mapping was done already (keys don't match mapping) Any help please: https://gist.github.com/874239
<Kre10s_> you can see it trying to connect and failing
<jigynet> i don't want to create a source of bickering, over who's turn it is to spend all day playing snake when spending their alredy fairly cooped-up days in front of a lit screen is going to burn their brains and eyes out and suhave access to pc's xDck the life out of them. again why would prisoners
<Ntemis> i have a weird output from lm-sensors
<jrib> jraws: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomatedNodeDeployment and maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot and maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE and maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer and maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<Ntemis> coretemp-isa-0000
<Ntemis> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Ntemis> Core 0:       +9.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<Ntemis> coretemp-isa-0001
<FloodBot1> Ntemis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ntemis> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Ntemis> Core 1:       +8.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<Ntemis> what do you think about this guys?
<Ntemis> what do you think about this guys?
<sunit> grndlvl: ok, I am trying
<wakawaka_> hi all, im using vsftpd, a user can login and create a file fine, but the created file is drwx------, any idea why / how to change the default permissions?
<jigynet> jraws you in offtopic?
<erUSUL> wakawaka_: see how to set umask for thse users/ftp
<jrib> wakawaka_: search http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html for "umask"
<eXpLoD> how is the default color picker called?
<wakawaka_> erUSUL, jrib: i tried umask, but maybe i didn't set it right, thanks for the link jrib
<jigynet> gsm modem for a cdma network lol
<jigynet> that modem you have is configure to use cellphone towers
<grndlvl> wakawaka_: also could be setting of the client
<jigynet> there should be settings to change this tho right?
<MarconM> i want to know how i can to link a file and open it with a command in whatever place , typing a command
<wakawaka_> grndlvl: how do you mean? what should be changed?
<MarconM> with command ln -s
<jrib> MarconM: I don't understand your question.  Give an example please
<grndlvl> wakawaka_: some ftp clients allow you to specify the perms of files that are uploaded
<MarconM> ok
<jigynet> Kre10s, are you able to connect in windows?
<bullgard4> After dist-upgrade and rebooting I need to configure Grub 1.98-1ubuntu9. What do the letters  X and Y mean in the syntax "set root=(hdX,Y)"?
<MarconM> jrib, do you know o command " ln -s "
<wakawaka_> grndlvl: hm ok i'll look into that, thanks
<jrib> !grub2 | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MarconM> it make link
<jrib> MarconM: yes
<MarconM> ok ...
<MarconM> all the command of the linux are on folder /usr/bin
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> the meanly commands
<jrib> MarconM: please just explain on one line
<eXpLoD> how is the default color picker called?the one that pops out when you click choose colors in many apps and displays both rgb and hex codes
<MarconM> okkkkk sorry .... eXpLoD ... ok i want to open a file typing a command
<jrib> eXpLoD: I would guess that's just a part of gtk
<eXpLoD> yeah,but i wanna start it manually,whats the command for it
<jrib> MarconM: this isn't an example.  Do you just want to add a program to your PATH by creating a symlink so you can call it without giving the full path?
<jrib> eXpLoD: apt-cache search color pick  should give you options
<MarconM> ok ... i have a txt file ok
<jrib> MarconM: you have a text file. ok.
<grndlvl> eXpLoD: maybe gcolor2? sorry not on my linux box atm
<wakawaka_> erUSUL, jrib: no luck on umask, set umask=077 in vsftpd.config, restart, re-logged in, mkdir has drwx------, any other thoughts?
<eXpLoD> hmm,running in terminal both gcolor and gcolor2 says command not found
<jrib> wakawaka_: I told you to search for umask on the page I linked.  Then you have to read about all the options that involve umask
<ruan> MarconM: do you want to open the txt file with a command?
<jrib> eXpLoD: because you have to install it.
<wakawaka_> jrib: shoot, sorry if i missed something - will re-read
<MarconM> marcon.txt on a folder .. ok ... or could be a log file ... lets go .. but this file stay in folder /home/myfolder/file/job/marcon/test... omg .. i have type all this soh a want tipy just a one command, like htop, telnet, gimp and open it
<jigynet> jrib, for a prison..education and entertainment would be best to focus on..something that even if all 20 computers are in use that could still be a group activity for those not seated at the pc's
<bullgard4> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 does not define what X  and Y mean. But this was my question.
<eXpLoD> but how do i run it,if it;s not installed?
<Pici> eXpLoD: the color picker that programs use is not a separate program. Its part of GTK.
<robdig> wakawaka_: look at file open mode
<jigynet> oh shoot did i direct that at the wrong guy?
<Pici> !away > dkannan
<ubottu> dkannan, please see my private message
<ruan> MarconM: [program] [file]. eg. "gedit path/to/file/file.txt"
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's the disk ID and partitoin for your system, X and Y are place holders that you swap out relevant to your system
<coz_> eXpLoD,  sudo apt-get install agave
<wakawaka_> robdig: set that 0777 too, no luck
<overclucker> wakawaka_: umask shoud be the inverse of the permissions you want 077 sets 700
<MarconM> ruan, ??????????
<sunit> grndlvl: if I try to create a cron job to be run every 5 minute interval , what are the steps ?
<jrib> bullgard4: the first argument is the number corresponding to a device (starts at 0), the second is the number corresponding to a partition (starts at 1)
<jigynet> I've selected everything available in bleachbit, but i want to know if this is a bad idea before i give it a go..anyone have any idea?
<elb0w> Whats the easiest way to install fonts?
<wakawaka_> overclucker: so to get 077 permissions id set umask to 700?
<ruan> MarconM: the command is "gedit /home/myfolder/file/job/marcon/test/marcon.txt"
<elb0w> do I just make a ~/.fonts folder and copy them there?
<Kre10s> jigynet: yes. I can connect under windows. but whats that indicate?
<ikonia> !fonts | elb0w
<coz_> elb0w,   click on the font and a dialog will appear with "install"  button
<ubottu> elb0w: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<elb0w> o
<ruan> MarconM: it depends what text editor you want to open it with though
<wakawaka_> overclucker: ah gotchya, thanks!
<overclucker> wakawaka_: yup,
<Kre10s> I'm connected now. It just takes forever to make the connection.
<rizzuh> Hmm... why exactly is aptitude gone now?
<overclucker> 077 seems like a strange set of permissions
<coz_> elb0w,  to use that font you will need to regenerate font cache with   sudo fc-cache -fv
<bazhang> rizzuh, save disk space, you can install it
<rizzuh> bazhang, meh... 20MB?
<coz_> elb0w,  otherwise font cache will be regenerated on reboot
<jigynet> Kre10s, was just wondering if for somereason it was configured diffrently..you could try a diffrent manufacturer and see if that makes a diffrence.. do you also have slow speeds?
<rizzuh> bazhang, capacities are measured in gigabytes now, so saving 20MB sounds stupid, if it is that much.
<bazhang> rizzuh, on the CD
<ikonia> rizzuh: on a 700 meb install CD it's not
<jigynet> Kre10s, is this something you bought at a store to connect to the net..or something that an isp gave you?
<rizzuh> bazhang, ... I still wonder why Ubuntu doesn't ship on DVDs already.
<bullgard4> jrib: How can I determine this device number and this partition number?
<ikonia> rizzuh: because not all servers have DCD
<ikonia> DVD
<grndlvl> sunit: https://secure.jabsupport.com/support/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=135 <-- this looks to be accurate and states what each time value is. I think it would be something like */12 * * * * "PATH/SCRIPT"
<Pici> rizzuh: There is a DVD available if you want.
<riveryk> hispano
<rizzuh> ikonia, for servers you doin't need to ship the whole GUI in the disc.
<jrib> bullgard4: is there a reason you aren't using UUID?
<Pici> !es | riveryk
<ubottu> riveryk: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> rizzuh: running a gui on a server is fine
<bazhang> riveryk, #ubuntu-es
<Kre10s> jigynet: I bought it at the isp. its from TIM but my isp is VIVO.
<rizzuh> ikonia, and besides, with servers you can usually use a BMC to mount the image from a network share, or spend $20 and get a USB reader, since servers run for several hundred to several thousand.
<coz_> rizzuh,  the alternative to a dvd install is the minimal install cd  which will list available packages /  DE 's   during install but is only a 12 meg download
<ikonia> rizzuh: you don't dictate what people useually do
<ikonia> rizzuh: it's 20 meg, if it's not a big deal, download it
<rizzuh> ikonia, sure, but crippling the distro because of old technologies is not that great.
<grndlvl> bah thats wrong actually */5 * * * * maybe... I usually have to play around with it a few times actually lol i rarely set one up
<ikonia> rizzuh: it's not crippling a distro
<wakawaka_> overclucker: any idea if there's a way to set the default group for a created file?
<Pici> grndlvl: Thats correct
<jigynet> rizzuh,  so you expect everyone to go .0020 gigabytes instead of saying 20MB?
<rizzuh> ikonia, almost.
<jrib> MarconM: the syntax to create a symlink is: ln -s TARGET NAME.  So for example if you want to create a symlink to /home/jrib/some/really/long/path/coolfile in /home/jrib, you could do: ln -s /home/jrib/some/really/long/path/coolfile /home/jrib/coolfile
<overclucker> wakawaka_: not sure if vsftpd can do that or not
<ikonia> rizzuh: not in the smallest part is it crippling a dsitro
<rizzuh> jigynet, I expect people to stop using wimpy CDs.
<bullgard4> jrib Yes, after dist-upgrade and restart Grub 1.98-1ubuntu9 asks me to enter this syntax following "set_".
<jigynet> lol
<Kre10s> jigynet: speed is ok...
<bazhang> rizzuh, lets move on please
<wakawaka_> overclucker: ok, thanks again for the umask help!
<rizzuh> alright
<jigynet> rizzuh, not until usb 3.0 is cheap and is actually faster then any other media
<jrib> bullgard4: what do you mean by dist-upgrade?  Did you upgrade release versions?  Where/when is grub asking you?
<bazhang> jigynet, lets move on past this please
<jigynet> until then it's dvds/cds and portable hd's
<jigynet> dang baz do you always have to mess with our conversations?
<jigynet> interjection is quite rude..
<Pici> jigynet: This channel has guidelines that people should follow if they want to continue to use the channels.  You can read them here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jigynet> Kre10s, so this only happens when you remove the device or each time you reboot?
<Kre10s> The problem I have is that I cannot connect the device manually.
<Kre10s> I have to plug it in and count sheep for 20 minutes
<Kre10s> It will eventually connect on its own.
<jigynet> i'm pretty sure i haven't violated a rule that would entitle someone to persistently interject, even in off-topic...
<jigynet> everytime you remove it and re-insert it.. it installs drivers and such
<ikonia> jigynet: he's just trying to guide you back to ontopic support discussion
<jigynet> why do you need to keep removeing it?
<jigynet> ikonia,  it was a single line of text... and all i intended.. i would take it to ot if he wanted to continue
<ikonia> ]jok, so he asked you to move past it, and you did, great, lets move on
<jigynet> but thank you xD
<Pici> jigynet: If you disagree with an action of an operator you can take it up in pm or in #ubuntu-ops, otherwise we should keep #ubuntu clear for those who want support :)
<Pici> Kre10s: Does dmesg indicate that anything is happening during those 20 minutes?
<bullgard4> jrib: »dist-upgrade« was my short-hand for the command '~$ sudo update-manager -d'. Yes, I did upgrade a release version. The very last step of the '~$ sudo update-manager -d' procedure requested me to reboot. The very first prompt after rebooting is for Grub and requires that I enter my start data medium using the syntax: 'set root=(hdX,Y)'.
<ikonia> update-manager -d
<ikonia> bullgard4: why di dyou use update-manager -d ?
<Kre10s> Pici: heres todays output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/581573/
<ikonia> bullgard4: did you intend to go to the development release?
<Pilopew> super ddos script
<ikonia> Pilopew: ?
<Pici> Pilopew: Excuse me?
<eXpLoD> lol Pilopew this is not malvager
<Pilopew> nothing, wrong channel
<gottem> what if one day you woke up and your nipples were completely gone
<gottem> like no scars or anything, just flat skin
<gottem> and then once you leave your room you find out your dad died last night
<gottem> and then several days later, you find out that for your entire life your dad had been sneaking into your room while you slept
<gottem> and sucking on your chest to make to gigantic hickeys where your nipples should be
<gottem> because you were born without them
<FloodBot1> gottem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> gottem: top
<gottem> not for any sexual reason, just so you would fit in
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes I did.
<Pilopew> eXpLoD: im sorry, remind me of your malvager nick again
<jrib> bullgard4: so you are on natty now?
<ikonia> bullgard4: then it's not supported and disscussion is in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> jrib:  Yes.
<bullgard4> ikonia: No. There is no diskcussion in #ubuntu+1.
<coz_> bullgard4,  well it may be that many of the people are not at their systems right now
<coz_> bullgard4,  it has been slow...but that is the channel to be in for natty
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats sad, but it's where the discussion for ubuntu 111.04 is, please join
<ikonia> bullgard4: 11.04-pre-release is not a supported distro
<jrib> bullgard4: read the !grub2 wiki page while you wait, but the proper channel for natty issues is #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> coz_: What do you mean by "their systems"?
<ikonia> bullgard4: at their systems that they use to type messaages
<coz_> bullgard4,  they may be logged on but at school...work...etc etc
<Doonz> I just got a VPS box with ubuntu 10.04 installed. I created 2 new users. How do i get them to have the same terminal feel as the original user (sorry i dont know what to call it)
<sunit> grndlvl: Thanks
<jrib> Doonz: if you created the users with "adduser" (which copies /etc/skel to their homes, they should
<bullgard4> jrib: I have been reading the wiki page while I was waiting. There the precise meaning of X and Y is not explained.
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's been explained to you please join #ubuntu+1
<coz_> bullgard4,  you question has been answered in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> coz_: You are in error.
<coz_> bullgard4,  one thing you have to keep in mind on irc,,, everyone here is a volunteer,, with their time... their knowledge,,, not everyone is correct all the time...which is an advantage on irc because someone can catch a typo  or  wrong  solution
<Roland_> Hello, i am in need of assistance.
<coz_> bullgard4,  it also means many times  that you have to stick around ,, and wait,, since everyone has a real life  aka   school...family...etc
<bazhang> Roland_, with what
<blackshirt> Roland: jusk ask here,
<Roland_> Installing ubuntu
<ruan> how do i remove assistive technologies completely?
<jrib> hi Roland_ , we like it when you just get to the point and ask y our question immediately :)
<rogard> hi hi, can you give me a documentation for linking an Active Directory server with a Postfix server (Ubuntu Server 10.10) ?
<Roland_> I got it onto a USB drive, and booted from it, but whenever i select an option on the ubuntu screen that comes up it beeps and does nothing
<Roland_> at first i was trying to instal 32bit on my 64bit comp, then i tried again with 64 bit version and same thing
<Roland_> Any ideas on why it won't work?
<fixx> if i scp something to a remote dir, like scp -r /etc/* blah.... is it common for the remote version and the local one to differ by a few bytes?
<ruan> Roland_: what did you use to put it on the USB drive? have you tried unetbootin?
<Roland_> i used Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.3.6
<Pici> fixx: no. Can you verify with md5sum that the files are idneed the same?
<red2kic> fixx: Use rsync.
<blackshirt> rogard: you mean windows ad ?
<ruan> Roland_: have you tried the alternative cd?
<fixx> Pici: how do i md5sum a whole directory? just md5sum mydir
<Roland_> I tried the 32 and 64 bit versions
<Roland_> both downloaded from the ubuntu website
<ruan> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<fixx> red2kic: rsync -avuz -e ssh?
<fixx> lemme test it quick
<tzaeru> uh. is there a command to reset values such as contrast?
<tzaeru> a game crashing screwed that up
<Roland_> it seems this is what i have been using
<Roland_> i thought i meant alternative as in i could use utorrent to download it
<ruan> Roland_: hmm. have you tried the normal livecd instead of the alternative?
<Roland_> and to make it bootable on my flash drive i had to change the name or the program wouldnt recognize it
<Roland_> no i haven't. haha.
<ruan> Roland_: try that then
<red2kic> fixx: rsync -avz (should be fine). '-e ssh' is already configured to be default
<Roland_> I should probably do that huh.
<lathan_devers> tzaeru, r u sure it's software settings and not your monitor settings?
<rogard> I've got to go, see U all
<tzaeru> lathan_devers, guessing it's sofware. at reboot it anyway uses the right values.
<Roland_> alright, ill have it downloaded and mounted in the next hour or so, ill be back.
<frxstrem> I have this problem where when I boot my computer, instead of going directly to the graphical login screen I get a terminal and have to wait for about 3-4 minutes before I get the graphical login. Can anybody please help me fix this?
<ikonia> frxstrem: does the graphical window start on it's own after 3 / 4 minutes?
<coz_> frxstrem,  mm  is there a "read out"  during this 3 to 4 minute wait?
<frxstrem> ikonia: yes, it does
<coz_> that;s an odd issue
<frxstrem> coz_: what do you mean by "read out"?
<coz_> frxstrem,  is anything  printed out  or do you see errors reported during that time?
<KramB> I am trying to make this .sh file executable I do "chmod +x file.sh" and when I try to execute it, it says cannot execute.  It is a compiler for java files, any help?
<frxstrem> coz_: no
<coz_> KramB,   the easy way is to right click the file ...go to properties / permissions  and make it executeable
<High_Priest> KramB, try sh file.sh
<airwork> hi. i'm trying to delete a partition from my drive but i'm getting weird error messages..http://paste.ubuntu.com/581577/
<coz_> frxstrem,  mm this is definitely odd... is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<frxstrem> coz_: no, I've been using it for about half a year now, I think
<coz_> frxstrem,  when did this start ocurring?
<frxstrem> coz_: I think it was two days ago
<High_Priest> KramB, and what is the exact error message?
<coz_> frxstrem,  were there system updates at that time?
<frxstrem> coz_: there might have been, I don't quite remember
<m___> Hi! How can I find all files in a folder that has the regex "*[0-9].ser" ? I have tried to do this but to no avail: find . *[0-9].ser | egrep *[0-9].ser
<KramB> coz: It still did not work.  Priest: That did not work either, the message was "not foundipts. sh: 2: not foundipts .sh: 8: compile scripts.sh 23: syntax error: and of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<coz_> frxstrem,  ok ,, one of the first things I suggest for any issue is to first open a terminal  and   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     see if anything needs updated,, or a new package needs installed
<KramB> end of file*
<coz_> KramB,  what is this file for?
<jigynet> is that guy with the HUAWEI Mobile still around?
<ruan> KramB: you need to code the file correctly then
<jrib> m___: ls **/*[0-9].ser    in the right directory
<KramB> coz: to compile java scripts.
<KramB> ruan: I guess I will look over it. :s
<jrib> m___: and that's a glob, not a regex
<ruan> KramB: it's returning errors because the code is incorrect
<ruan> syntax errors
<tdn> How do I install the latest 2.6.38 kernel in Kubuntu 10.10? I need to check if a specific bug has been fixed.
<m___> jrib: that does not work
<High_Priest> tdn, you download it, compile it and boot it
<frxstrem> coz_: there were some updates (for tzdata and wine), thought I highly doubt updating them would solve anything...
<KramB> I don't see what is wrong. >:l
<High_Priest> :)
<jrib> m___: in what sense does it not work?  Do you get an error or does it do something other than what you wanted?
<coz_> frxstrem,  right
<blackshirt> tdn: are you want install it from repos or compile by self
<m___> cannot access **/*[0-9].ser: No such file or directory
<coz_> frxstrem,  mm and this occurs every time you newly boot into  your system ...yes?
<jrib> m___: what ubuntu version is this?
<tdn> High_Priest, really? Is there no easier way? I would guess that this is a fairly common task. So I thought there would be some .debs available. Either via PPAs or similar.
<frxstrem> coz_: yes
<m___> 10.10
<coz_> frxstrem,  does this also occur when you restart X?
<tdn> blackshirt, preferably via repos.
<jrib> m___: what shell are you using?
<isbric_> Hey, i just ran a dist-upgrade on a lucid box, after my reboot i get consistent packet loss on localdomain every 10-11 minutes lasting for about 30-60 sec.
<m___> well bash
<bazhang> isbric_, dist-upgrade?
<frxstrem> coz_: I don't know, I haven't tried
<tdn> isbric_, that sounds *really* strange. What does dmesg say?
<KramB> Does anyone here know java, and could look at this for me?
<tdn> isbric_, paste your dmesg output here: http://paste.adora.dk
<coz_> frxstrem,  ok try it doing it the correct way     ctrl+alt+F1    log in    sudo  restart gdm
<blackshirt> tdn: check it when there that version on repo
<blackshirt> tdn: or chek from ppa archives
<tdn> blackshirt, I have tried adding the kernel PPAs, but there are still no 2.6.38 kernel availabe from it. Which PPA should I add?
<jrib> m___: if you want to use find: find -name '*[0-9].ser'
<isbric_> bazhang: apt-get dist-upgrade
<tdn> blackshirt, I have not been able to find any useful info on this.
<tdn> blackshirt, maybe I could try installing the natty kernel in maverick? Would that work? If so, how to do it?
<bazhang> isbric_, that wont change versions if that is what you are attempting
<coz_> frxstrem,  you got back here pretty quickly
<m___> cheers, jrib!!
<frxstrem> coz_: yes, that's because I didn't have to wait when I restarted X
<coz_> frxstrem,  mmm  so something is up with the initial boot sequence,,, this may be beyond my knowledge....
<Alonea> ok, is there anything I can temporarily do to fix the brightness on my EEE until the fix comes out next month? (on kubuntu) its at "100%" and its still really dim. I have the issue where my brightness scale is all over the place as I increase/decrease it (its not in order and its all pretty dim)
<coz_> frxstrem,   which video card is on that system?    lspci | grep -i vta
<coz_> nono
<coz_> frxstrem,   lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> big fingers :)
<frxstrem> coz_: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M]
<blackshirt> tdn: you can install natty kernel on maverick, update your sources.list with natty repo, run update and then install kernel from natty repos
<coz_> frxstrem,  ok
<ruan> Alonea: have you tried the application "monitor settings"?
<coz_> frxstrem,  hold on
<isbric_> my dmesg: http://paste.adora.dk/P1991.html
<Alonea> ruan: so far the brightness settings that came with kubuntu is what is broken. is this a separate application?
<airwork> hi. i'm trying to delete a partition from my drive but it's telling me the partition is outside the disk. fdisk -l /dev/sda returns weird numbers
<isbric_> bazhang: no
<botcity> hi guys i recently put another linux distro on my netbook i thought it would set up a dual boot with ubuntu when grub loads it shows both distros but when i select ubuntu i get error 15 file not found , i dont wanna reinstall ubuntu i know that would fix it but is there another fix?
<coz_> frxstrem,  out of curiosity would you try    initctl status gdm
<ruan> Alonea: yes, though it is a gnome app
<usr13> airwork: sudo fidsk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<tdn> blackshirt, is that safe?
<tdn> blackshirt, will I always be able to go back later?
<[TK]D-Fender> tdn: No.
<usr13> airwork: Which partition are you trying to delete?
<tdn> [TK]D-Fender, thought so. What will you recommend?
<[TK]D-Fender> ! 11.04 | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<frxstrem> coz_: "gdm start/running, process 3784"
<isbric_> any ideas?
<coz_> frxstrem,  mmm ok hold on  let me do a bit of research on this issue
<airwork> usr13: : trying.. but i'm on the live cd and installing pastebinit is taking forever, let me paste manually
<[TK]D-Fender> tdn: Recommend yuo wait until it is released and you have a reasonable chance of not ending up with a crippled system
<tdn> [TK]D-Fender, I do not want to upgrade to natty just yet. I just want to try out the kernel under maverick.
<airwork> i want to delete partition #2 on my one and only drive
<Alonea> ruan: what is even worse is if I manually set the brightness to 100% in the terminal, its still wrong. echo -n 100 /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCDD/brightness
<gee> #niteroi
<usr13> airwork: How are you trying to delete it?  (What partitioning utility are you using?)
<ryuguns1> Hey guys....
<blackshirt> hey
<ruan> any good download managers? i've tried jdownloader and fatrat but they gave me issues
<miketomdool> hi
<ryuguns1> Where is a good place to learn bash?
<blackshirt> hi
<airwork> usr13: i first tried the ubuntu install process, which showed no partitions. running gparted from the live cd yielded the same results. i then tried palimpsest, which is where i got this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/581577/ -- and here is fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581580/
<usr13> ruan: wget
<Pici> ryuguns1: The tips in the topic in #bash are a good place to start
<blackshirt> !tell bash
<ryuguns1> Thank you guys :D
<ryuguns1> Guessing !tell is not a command...
<ryuguns1> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.1-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 625 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<coz_> frxstrem,   mmm  not much found    http://askubuntu.com/questions/26030/10-10-boots-to-command-line-login-prompt  ,, I cannot guarantee any of this will work,,, the safest option is the purgin of gdm and reinstalling it
<ruan> any good GUI download managers?
<ryuguns1> Ubuntu software center???
<ryuguns1> lol
<MonkeyDust> !best| ruan
<coz_> ruan,   downloading of what from w here  ?
<ubottu> ruan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ruan> i asked for "good" not "best"
<usr13> airwork: sda2 is an extended partition (which also contains logical partition sda5).
<kirkous> if i divide partition with gparted. can i be sure that no data will be damaged? :)
<ruan> coz_: music is one of the things i need to download
<airwork> usr13: sda5 must be an old swap. i'm willing to delete everything except for sda1
<coz_> ruan,  mm  did you try google   ubuntu download managers
<ruan> yes.
<airwork> usr13: and the disk only has 100GB, so how can sda5 possibly end in 1167674?
<ruan> coz_: jdownloader and fatrat gave me issues
<isbric_> add to previus note: it seems like i get packet loss the same way on other domains just after localdomain get up.
<coz_> ruan,  I see,,, let me check hold on
<usr13> airwork: So maybe if you delete sda5 first you can then delete sda2
<ruan> jdownloader corrupted 5 of my downloads, and fatrat can't maintain connections correctly. wget isnt gui
<elFidel> kirkous: in case you really want to be save - create a clone before you do so
<usr13> airwork: It is possible that there is unpartitioned space on the drive.
<indrajeet> want face recognition software
<coz_> ruan,   d4x  ...  aria ... wget of course...not graphical though,,,
<bazhang> ruan, gwget
<usr13> airwork: You could use fdisk to delete the partitions.
<elFidel> there is no: being sure while working with partition-tools
<coz_> ruan,  I have not used the first two at all
<stephaaaan> seems like I got logrotate up and running for pure-ftpd - if anyone is interested -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581584/ :-)
<airwork> usr13: i wouldn't even know how to delete sda5 considering i can't spot it in any of the partition programs
<usr13> airwork: You could use fdisk to delete the partitions. (fdisk shows it)
<indrajeet> want face recognition software
<ruan> i need an advanced gui. lots of features
<indrajeet> want face recognition software
<coz_> ruan,   d4x should give most of that ...yes?
<airwork> usr13: would it be too much to ask you what the exact command would be like?
<blackshirt> ruan: what you mean with advanced gui ?
<ruan> blackshirt: advanced options for each file, etc
<usr13> airwork: Commands:  sudo fdisk /dev/sda ; p ; d ; 5 ; d ; 2
<airwork> i'm only an intermediate user and messing around with fdisk always sounds dangerous
<airwork> specially considering i don't have backup
<ruan> blackshirt: such as limiting speed at certain times for certain files
<ruan> also, retrying after x seconds
<olipanis> anyone got the command "ls" in C or C++?
<red2kic> He want something advanced -- but not too advanced like wget. I guess.
<Pici> olipanis: Try ##C or ##C++
<ruan> wget isn't a gui
<airwork> get the table, delete 5, delete 2?
<olipanis> thx°
<isbric_> Hey, i just ran a dist-upgrade on a lucid box, after my reboot i get consistent packet loss on localdomain every 10-11 minutes lasting for about 30-60 sec.
<coz_> ruan,  check out some of the screnshots of d4x
<bazhang> !info gwget | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1.1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 211 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<usr13> airwork: m for help
<ruan> i'll try gwget
<kirkous> elFidel: and can i make only image of that partition? or do i have to use real disc
<ruan> though i dont know if it has the features i need
<elFidel> ruan: http://alternativeto.net/software/jdownloader/?profile=linux&platform=linux
<MonkeyDust> ruan: check http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Networking/Download_Managers/
<usr13> airwork: Yes.
<coz_> ruan,    http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/downloader-for-x-a-powerful-download-manager-for-ubuntu-linux/
<indrajeet> want face recognition software  plz help me
<elFidel> indrajeet: please repeat that single line again
<elFidel> that really helps getting help
<indrajeet> want face recognition software
<ruben_hood> hi. is there any problem now with the repos?
<Chr|s> How can I make a launcher to execute a bash sh file?
<frxstrem> coz_: purging and reinstalling gdm did not fix the problem ...
<indrajeet> elFidel:want face recognition software
<usr13> airwork: print the partition table (so that you can see what is there on the screen).  delete partition 5  delete partition 2 and then w (write new partition table)  (I left out the last command w )
<coz_> frxstrem,  damn
<elFidel> indrajeet: are you somehow handicaped or first time irc-user?
<elFidel> repeating is evil
<ruan> lol. i dont think he understands the concept of sarcasm
<elFidel> it might help if you try to ask a more detailed question - showing you did some research yourself
<coz_> frxstrem,  ok  if no one here has a solution , at this time... jump over to the ##linux channel and see if someone t here may have a suggestion
<Pici> elFidel: sarcasm doesn't work well over IRC, especially with those whose native language is not english.
<indrajeet> elFidel:First time irc-user
<usr13> airwork: Commands:  sudo fdisk /dev/sda ; p ; d ; 5 ; d ; 2 ; w ; q (quit)
<frxstrem> coz_: okay, thanks anyways :)
<elFidel> indrajeet: a general help regarding getting help in irc: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<MonkeyDust> indrajeet: your question should be more detailed or specific
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> airwork: Commands:  sudo fdisk /dev/sda ; p ; d ; 5 ; d ; 2 ; w ; p ; q (quit)
<coz_> frxstrem,  apologies,,, either I cant think clearly about this and come up with a solutions or I just dont have the information
<usr13> airwork: or, after your done do;  sudo fdisk -l
<botcity> indrajeet: check synaptic package manager there may be something in there!
<indrajeet> MonkeyDust:Face Recognition for Ubuntu Login
<usr13> airwork: m for help
<sogeking99> hey guys, why cant i put my laptop in hibernate? it doesn't start back up
<MonkeyDust> indrajeet: http://compixels.com/2071/add-facial-recognition-password-to-ubuntu-linux-distro
<ruan> gwget doesn't have the features i need :/
<Alonea> sogeking99: swap space not big enough? sometimes its buggy or sets my brightness to 0 so I up the brightness and its there
<MonkeyDust> ruan: did you check linuxlinks? http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Networking/Download_Managers/
<sogeking99> i chose half my ram
<sogeking99> for swap
<indrajeet> MonkeyDust:thank u i was looking for that only
<erUSUL> sogeking99: for suspend to disk ( hibernate ) you need at least as much swap as ram
<kirkous> where are chromium launcher saved? i need to delete one because it's messing up my docky :)
<sogeking99> oh i thought it was half the ram
<ruan> MonkeyDust: most of those are outdated :/
<kirkous> i mean shortcuts to the websites which can be created with chromium
<Alonea> sogeking99: its as much to 1.5 of your ram generally
<ruan> uploaded - 2007
<botcity> hi guys i recently put another linux distro on my netbook i thought it would set up a dual boot with ubuntu when grub loads it shows both distros but when i select ubuntu i get error 15 file not found , i dont wanna reinstall ubuntu i know that would fix it but is there another fix?
<cached> if i'm going to be installing ubuntu within the next week (new hard drive) would you recommend going for the alpha release of 11.04?
<ruan> i hope download managers work well in wine
<bazhang> cached, no, wait for after release for natty
<MagicJ> I have used PLACES/NETWORK and cnnected to another machine and I love the way I can use the GUI to do things as though they are on my local machine.  How do I access the files on the remote machine by name though, for example from the command line if I want to vi/exit one of them?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<karthik> \server 192.168.100.223
<giova_> hi there
<cached> bazhang: so what do you recommend I do: install whatever the current version is and upgrade, install current version and just wipe it clean when 11.04 comes out, not use my hard drive for a few weeks, or ???
<giova_> I've found a bug with ubuntu 10.10 64 bit and fake raid 0
<bazhang> cached, go for 10.10 then upgrade versions when 11.04 is released, if you wish. no need to install fresh. you may consider a separate /home partition though
<cached> bazhang: there is no chance for strange behavior from upgrading?
<kirkous> do you guys prefer to reinstal ubuntu when new version comes out or dist-upgrade? :) is it the same?
<giova_> who am I supposed to report this bug?
<bazhang> cached, of course there are no guarantees, but using an alpha is guaranteed to have problems
<ruan> !bug | giova_
<ubottu> giova_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<thiebaude> kirkous, i prefer a clean install
<thiebaude> :)
<JayGee> Hello. can I hide the Kmail or sending to the taskbar? just because if I close it, it does not notify me
<kirkous> thiebaude, and why? what are the differences? config files?
<gfs> hi,all.goodnight
<lesshaste> there is an odd bug with the screen lock (in gnome at least) where you get to see the screen when it is locked and it doesn't black out until you wiggle the mouse or similar
<lesshaste> is this known?
<thiebaude> kirkous, i just prefer a clean install, to start new .
<Gufik> Come to http://unforgivenwow.com/ we have all custumised votes&donation point pvp server over 300players
<thiebaude> i have done a few upgrades since i have been using ubuntu since 6.06
<bazhang> Gufik, wrong channel to paste that
<Gufik> ok sory
<Gufik> :D
<usr13> thiebaude: I prefer upgrades. My ubuntu system has been in use for years, upgraded many times.
<kirkous> i just would like to know what is recomended.. :) and why
<Gufik> guys go on #unforgivenwow channel and stay there if you like you can visit ower web delovepment
<Gufik> :)
<thiebaude> usr13, but i have to say i did a upgrade yesterday to 11..04 and it did not work out for me, cos 11.04 used too much ram
<isbric_> could anyone please give me a hint on what to try out? i have tryed disabling avahi and played with the mtu settings but that doesnt change a bit.
<thiebaude> it was iding at like 570mb instead of around 180mb like ubuntu usally does
<thiebaude> idleling
<ruan> thiebaude: which process used the ram?
<giova_> is there anyone using a fake raid 0 with ubuntu?
 * _UsUrPeR_ tips his hat
<thiebaude> ruan, there was a bunch of new processes that 11.04 uses, but i cant name them now :)
<_UsUrPeR_> I am trying to figure out how to enable vino-server on all my users's accounts at the same time.
<thiebaude> in system manager
<_UsUrPeR_> Instead of going in to each user and enabling it
<_UsUrPeR_> is there a config file I can copy in to each user's directory?
<ruan> will 11.04 be a LTS release?
<bazhang> ruan, no
<thiebaude> ruan, now im bak at a clean 10.04 install
<_UsUrPeR_> ruan: I don't believe 11.04 will be an LTS
<thiebaude> back
<ruan> ok
<Gufik> hey all :)
<_UsUrPeR_> the next LTS will be something like 14.04
<[TK]D-Fender> wow..
<_UsUrPeR_> correct me if I am wrong there :)
<_UsUrPeR_> err no, 13.04 :)
<bazhang> 12.04
<thiebaude> ruan a new lts willl be realeased april 2012
<_UsUrPeR_> lol yeah that one :D
<thiebaude> will
<ruan> ok
<elFidel> guys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<thiebaude> april 26 :)
<Gufik> guys any1 plays wow?
<_UsUrPeR_> LTS is released on a 2-year basis with 3 years of support
<bazhang> !ot | Gufik
<ubottu> Gufik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thiebaude> I love the 3yr support thats why im sticking to LTS realeases :)
<sss314> How do I create an empty archive using nautilus?
<_UsUrPeR_> again: is there a way to enable vino-server on all my system users in one fell swoop? I don't want to enable remote desktop on each user's account separately. I would prefer to do it from command line.
<thiebaude> its one of the reasons,lol
<ruan> sss314: archive manager
<sss314> ruan, thanks
<co_cari_ceww> who can help me pleaseeeeeeeeee
<ruan> !ask co_cari_ceww
<v_v> co_cari_ceww: what's up
<co_cari_ceww> my modem detected as storage memory on lucid
<yuskhanzab> what modem u use?
<co_cari_ceww> prolink P2000
<co_cari_ceww> my modem is only detected when I go in and open the application the modem drivers on windows os and go back to ubuntu
<yuskhanzab> ohhh
<yuskhanzab> did u do modeswitch
<co_cari_ceww> yes i know usb modeswitch, and the result error
<yuskhanzab> i also got that problem before
<rizzuh> I'm experiencing UI freezes on Ubuntu 10.10 (all update as of 1 hour ago, including proprosed and backports); no single UI element (except for web pages, but buttons, pop-ups, etc.) respond, at all. How can I fix it?
<Caramels> cc
<elFidel> rizzuh: i would start by checking the logs
<ruan> rizzuh: have you restarted since the update?
<jrib> rizzuh: proposed is not meant to be used by regular desktop users
<rizzuh> Not yet
<co_cari_ceww> also with modem?
<ruan> restarting may fix it
<rizzuh> The latest updates were non gui related though. I have for the big stuff, which I did after installing.
<rizzuh> True, but that would be last resort.
<rizzuh> jrib, agreed, I'm no regular user though. That, and I've seen this problem since December.
<rizzuh> Though I haven't used Ubuntu since then, till today.
<co_cari_ceww> how to resolve my problem????
<jrib> rizzuh: your using repositories used for testing and that are more likely to contain broken software
<co_cari_ceww> come on
<yuskhanzab> usually it detect as a memory because there were a memory slot
<jrib> you're even
<jrib> rizzuh: anyway first step is reproduce issue on a system without -proposed
<co_cari_ceww> you know my modem?
<co_cari_ceww> there were memory slot, where it is?
<rizzuh> jrib, easier said than done.
<elFidel> rizzuh: why? reboot and see if problem still exists
<elFidel> thats a pretty easy first step isnt it?
<rizzuh> elFidel, I meant reproducing it on a system without proposed.
<singh> I have created a cron job with command : */1 *   *   *   *     /home/starlite/Downloads/data-integration$ sh spoon.sh
<elFidel> k
<co_cari_ceww> come oon
<singh> but it's not running. please help me
<jrib> singh: it's not related to your issue but */1 is the same as *
<singh> jrib: what shall I do ?
<rizzuh> Rebooting is a bit tricky when I can't use the UI at all...
<elFidel> singh: take some time and re-read some example cron-entries
<jrib> singh: now, as for your actual issue, the command you have written makes no sense.  It seems like you just copied what your terminal shows including the prompt
<ruan> rizzuh: hmm. alt f2 and start gnome-terminal
<ruan> rizzuh: does that work?
<rizzuh> ruan, keyboard shortcuts don't either
<ruan> rizzuh: hummmm
<rizzuh> good ol' power button for 5 secs
<rizzuh> but that's... not that great
<ruan> yea
<ruan> hmm
<ruan> does ctrl alt f1/f2 work for going into console and restarting?
<rizzuh> Is there any way to... like revert updates from proposed?
<singh> jrib: thanks for suggestion. But how shall a make a cron job to run ?
<jrib> !cron | singh
<ubottu> singh: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<nishant> I have an inbuilt intel graphics card ,  how does it get detected
<rizzuh> ruan, too late.
<ruan> yep
<maedox> singh: http://www.htmlbasix.com/crontab.shtml
<ruan> scheduling can be done with bash too
<nishant> I can see intel graphics properties in Windows but not in Ubuntu . I understand its a additional install in windows , how do I install in ubuntu
<eddy83> Hi im trying to remove broken package cinelerra but getting this http://paste.Ubuntu.com/581603
<v_v> nishant: i guess you can , after you get a proper driver package installed, or some packages
<nishant> v_v, yes I am looking for that
<singh> jrib: I could not understand
<i> hi
<_antant_> Hey. Would choppy 1080p playback be because I have an ATI card?
<dr0id> how can you view the permissions of a file in octal format/values ?
<ruan> _antant_: have you tried with different video players, eg. vlc
<High_Priest> _antant_, not necessarily, can be also because you have a slow cpu or also depending on the player
<llutz_> dr0id: stat "file"
<dr0id> i knew, heh
<dr0id> not possible with ls ?
<_antant_> xbmc, 2.4 core2duo
<i> lubuntu forever)
<rizzuh> Apparently this is pretty common: http://superuser.com/questions/171357/what-do-do-when-linux-gui-freezes
<rizzuh> that's 2010 Aug.
<eddy83> Help plz broken package http://paste.Ubuntu.com/581603
<llutz_> dr0id:  ls + awk + bash
<v_v> llutz_: does ls can do that ?
<v_v> llutz_: how ?
<gracz> hi to all :)
<bugra> sound problem I have
<bugra> ubuntu 10.10 and toshiba satellite pro a200
<llutz_> v_v: no, ls + awk + bash can do
<selinuxium> Hi all, I am trying to configure upstart for the first time... Going round in circles and documentation is leaving me more confused..
<singh> ubottu: thanks for help. I am trying to run spoon.sh file in  /home/starlite/Downloads/data-integration in every minute. What shall I do ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gracz> i'm have a problem with GNOME after actualisation of drivers (Nvidia, Ubuntu 10.04) via X-update repository
<i> никаких проблем нет у меня. всё работает просто супер
<selinuxium> I am trying to start vmware-tools at start up - probably 2345
<gracz> GNOME don't run on "normal" mode
<wasnik> hi guys
<gracz> sorry: run on normal mode
<gracz> desctop, panels,aplets are displayed
<gracz> normally
<wasnik> my computer is not at all booting
<xxoi> hi how can i uninstall apache2 from ubuntu 10.04? i did ,,apt-get remove apache2'' but the service is still running (and i can even stop and restart it using /etc/init.d/apache2 stop|start)
<wasnik> i dont even ereach the booting screen
<gracz> but mouse dont work:
<gracz> cursos can be moved but clicking don't work
<nishant> need a driver for this http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/index.htm
<nishant> can anyone help me
<gracz> i'm work on "emergency mode" GNOME
<gracz> how to make gnome working propertly in normal mode?
<gepatino> xxoi, apache2 is a metapackage and when uninstalling it you could still have apache2-common installed
<gepatino> try removing it (apache2-common)
<eddy83> How to fix broken package? http://paste.Ubuntu.com/581603
<xxoi> gepantino Package apache2-common is not installed, so not removed :-(
<v_v> xxoi: try purge
<bugra>  ve a problem on ubuntu 10.10 about sound  toshiba satellite pro a200
<gepatino> xxoi, apache2.2-common ?
<xxoi> v_v i tried ,,LANG=C apt-get --purge purge apache2-common''
<blz> Is it possible to use Mondo non-interactively with cron, but only if a particular device is detected?
<v_v> xxoi: xxoi apt-get purge apache2
<xxoi> ha
<singh> maedox: if I try to run spoon.sh file in every minute in  /home/starlite/Downloads/data-integration path what shall I do ?
<xxoi> thanks
<xxoi> apache2.2-common gepantino
<gepatino> i've missed the .2
<bugra> is there anyone help me??
<xxoi> some hoster found it funny to just install a bunch of lousy software by default -.-
<illousionary> what can i do for u?
<bugra> my sound device is not working
<bugra> on toshiba laptop
<bugra> modprobe.d/alsa-config.conf
<nishant> need a driver for this in Ubuntu  http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/index.htm
<singh> maedox : please help me
<illousionary> up drivers
<maedox> singh: crontab -e, and add * *  * * *  command
<bugra> my device is installed
<bugra> but its not working
<bugra> just no sound
<maedox> singh: you should add command as path to script and then >/tmp/somename.log 2>&1
<singh> maedox : thanks. and the path to command ?
<gracz> bye :)
<bugra> als268 is the name
<maedox> singh: full path to your script
<isbric_> Hey, i just ran a dist-upgrade on a lucid box, after my reboot i get consistent packet loss every 10-11 minutes lasting for about 30-60 sec. there is no log output what so ever.
<Caramels> hello do you speak french???
<bugra> my sound problem about what??
<bugra> can you help me??
<nishant> can anyone tell me how do I install INTEL GMA 50 into ubuntu ?
<nishant> 50*
<nishant> 950*
<singh> moedox: my script spoon.sh is  /home/starlite/Downloads/data-integration. so what shall be the command ?
<maedox> singh: /home/starlite/Downloads/data-integration/spoon.sh >/tmp/spoon.log 2>&1
<maedox> singh: then you can read output in /tmp/spoon.log and see any errors.
<bugra> how can I get help from this channel
<cba123> I have 4 drive 4.5tb (usable) mdadm RAID5.  I'm actually running out of space, would it be easier to keep the data and grow, or start from with bigger drives?  I'd prefer to grow my existing RAID, but I'm not sure.  I found this, and am not 100% sure it's the best way. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-517282.html
<singh> moedox: thanks. I am trying
<bugra> is there anyone can help me??
<nishant> I have installed xserver-xorg-video-intel , is there anything more I have to do to configure his ?
<bugra> who should I ask for my issue
<vega__> !anyone | bugra
<ubottu> bugra: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cba123> bugra, First, ask your question.  Second, wait for a response.  Everyone here helps free, so be patient.
<v_v> nishant: if your computer is working fine, then no
<yellabs-r2> who uses an utp to usb printserver , that is know to work with ubuntu?
<nishant> Its working but when I click on monitor settings it doesnt show the monitor
<Roland_> Hi, im back with another problem, when i click run from usb device (on the boot menu frommy usb device) it says missing live files or something after an ubuntu loading screen.
<researcher1> is there a channel to discuss scientific software in linux?
<usr13> cba123: Well, not everyone helps, some just hide and watch   ;/
<blz> Are there any native disk image solutions for ubuntu that are comparable to Acronis True Image?  Specifically, I need to be able to make incremental image-based backups on a schedule.  Ideally compressed.
<Roland_> Any helpers?
<usr13> blz: so you want to periodically make images of your whole hard drive?
<cba123> usr13, Might've said it with some ambiguity, it was meant as "Everyone here who helps, helps for free"
<blz> usr13:  exactly, but incrementally
<bugra> my sound card is not working on toshiba satellite pro a200, device is alc268
<usr13> cba123: Sorry, was an attempt at humor.
<dr0id> what is Inode Number ?
<blz> usr13:  i.e.:  I want image n+1 to include only the changes since image n
<blz> if that makes sense
<isbric_> tdn: did you se my dmesg?
<cba123> usr13, As was mine...
<Roland_> Hi, im back with another problem, when i click run from usb device (on the boot menu frommy usb device) it says missing live files or something after an ubuntu loading screen.
<paco57> ciao
<usr13> blz: That's gonna take a lot of space.  Where do you  intend to store these images?
<cba123> Roland_, patience is a virtue.  Ask once, and wait longer before re-asking.  I'd say 15minutes or so.
<Roland_> oh, alright.
<blz> usr13:  that's why compression would be ideal, along with the incremental versioning.  I have a solution for the storage
<Roland_> sorry.
<blz> usr13:  that solution being a big eSATA drive
<usr13> blz I don't think the drive type matters much
<blz> usr13:  well the speed sure as hell will ;-)
<singh> maedox: I am getting error which can be seen in http://dpaste.de/NamM/
<usr13> blz: Well, I've done a partition at a time like this:  dd if=/dev/hda | ssh $user@host 'gzip - > /home/user/image.gz'
<isbric_> wat shuld i be looking for if i get consistent packet losses every 10 min lasting 30-60 sec intervals?
<usr13> blz: Or:  dd if=/dev/hda1 | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /pub/image.gz'
<usr13> blz: You could just as easily do the whole drive, but, well, just never saw the need in it.
<blz> usr13:  i considered that, but there's two problems.  1)  no incremental backup (afaik), and 2) it stores *everything* including unused space... Which is kind of a waste of time/space
<blz> usr13:  mondo looked promising, but it seems as though they expect you to save it in n number of .iso's and burn them for recovery.
<sp4rc> guys, how can i change the keyboard layout on the console?
<usr13> blz: Well, I guess that is as far as I got with backing up stuff.  I just back up my /home partition and am not all that concerned about applications and the rest.
<bugra> is there anyone can help me?
<blz> !ask|bugra
<ubottu> bugra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz_> blz: why backup as image? filewise is much easier
<maedox> singh: what's in your scripts? It's trying to connect to a display but nothing is set. You might have to add export DISPLAY=:0 to the script.
<bugra> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blz> llutz_:  I've already done that, but reinstalling a system from scratch is a huge pain.  plus it's two different backup strategies.  filewize backups won't store all settings
<bugra> !gg
<llutz_> blz: depending on your config, it stores all settings.
<blz> llutz_:  yes, i realize that, but it's a huge paint to back up every single config file.  Images allow you to recover from catastrophic failures very quickly
<bugra> I ve sound problem on my laptop
<Kentaree> hi guys, I'm having an issue with my logitech g35 usb headset in ubuntu. It plays sound once, for a while, and then stops, and starts spitting out usb_set_interface failed messages in log files
<blz> two different strategies, each with its merits
<llutz_> blz: backing up /etc/, /home, parts of /var + a list of actually installed packages and the reinstallation is easily done
<singh> maedox; Thanks
<llutz_> blz: ever looked at rsnapshot or rdiff-backup?
<blz> llutz_:  right, but then you have no partition information and repartitioning a new disk or wiped disk is a pain
<blz> llutz_:  i haven't.  is that file-based backup or image-based?
<llutz_> blz: we have different definitions of pain :)  sfdisk might help to backup partition-info
<bugra> can you talk in private with me for sound problem, who can do?
<llutz_> blz: file based (rsync) i never did images because they seem pointless and space-wasting for me
<blz> llutz_:  I appreciate the suggestions, but i've already implemented a file backup system
<usr13> blz: One other thing I've done is to install two identical HDs in a PC and periocically ghost one to the other, (master to slave).  I've done that on servers
<BluesKaj> llutz_, blz , what about aptoncd ?
<blz> with unison, which is close enough to rsync =)
<surreal7z> software for organizing your things + journal ?
<blz> usr13:  that might be worhtwhile.  I imagine, using dd?
<llutz_> BluesKaj: no idea, i never used it (actually i don't really know what it does exactly)
<coz_> bugra,  the problem with PM's is that  you have the advantage of "backups"  rather caught errors
<blz> BluesKaj:  not sure what it is
<BluesKaj> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<coz_> bugra,  rather you dont have the advantage
<usr13> blz: Yes
<coz_> bugra,  pm's  dont allow other to add to solutions
<blz> BluesKaj:  definitely interesting.  does it store configurations or only the .deb package?
<usr13> blz: Set it up as a cron job
<surreal7z> software for organizing your daily stuff + journal ? or some sort of it, thx!
<llutz_> BluesKaj: might make sense for people with very slow internet, not usefull for backups imho
<BluesKaj> blz, nor sure
<BluesKaj> not
<llutz_> blz BluesKaj sounds like just keeping the packages
<root__> hiya
<blz> alright.  i'll have to take all of this into consideration.  too bad for mondo... it's *almost* perfect
<bugra> coz_: I ve sound card problem
<blz> bugra:  we can't help you if you don't give us specific information
<Carl_> buonasera
<coz_> bugra,  is it recognized?  open a terminal   type   alsamixer  and see if the card is listed at the top
<BluesKaj> yeah llutz_ somehow an app that saves the configs as well as the apps is too much to ask :(
<bugra> alc268 code sound device exists
<coz_> bugra,  ok while in alsamixer  check to see if any volume sliders are down or muted
<llutz_> BluesKaj: saving packages makes no sense in most cases, the rest easily can be done using rsync (or some scripts around it)
<Mhaddog> need some help. Got a server with 10.04lts on it, and it has been quite difficult to be able to ssh into it.... I'm able to ssh into it form the local network, but when I do port forwarding, from the outside has been difficult to get into it, have another server, same configs, and works fine..
<bugra> master, headphon, PCM, front are high
<Mhaddog> only difference is that the problematic server, has two eth active... can this be the cause?
<Mhaddog> I installed openssh
<coz_> bugra,  mm  ok  you might want to check in both the #alsa channel  and the #pulseaudio  channel
<BluesKaj> llutz_, it's surprising what ppl want to save , whether it makes sense or not :)
<llutz_> BluesKaj: problem are devs thinking its a good idea to save some stuff inside /usr/....
<bugra> ok thanks
<root__> Mens.. you know how to do for increase or decrease sound on Backtrack 4 R1? I only find the option to disconnect the card sound,,, It's a Live USB, not yet installed on HDD
<Kurlon> Afternoon all.  Got a bit of an odd rsync issue.  I have a box I try to keep synced with a remote unit via a while loop in a screen'd shell.  Hackish, but it gets the job done.  If I try to rsync a second directory via the shell, works beautifully.  If I try the same rsync command in the while loop, it bombs out partway through the run.  I'm stumped on this one.
<Roland_> I still need help.
<llutz_> BluesKaj: as i said, it might be usefull if you have very limited internet access. for _me_ it wouldn't make sense to store packages i could re-download within 10 minutes (32mbit-internet)
<aeon-ltd> root__: ask in #backtrack
<root__> okey, sorry, I'm new in this xD
<GaryD> what is the command to fix mime types?
<singh> maedox : I have added export DISPLAY=:0 in spoon.sh file which can be seen in url http://dpaste.de/INRp/
<miniuser> hello. i'm on ubuntu 10.04 using chromium. i can't watch videos on www.ustream.tv .. please help. (youtube works okay)
<singh> Maedox: Still its not running
<cba123> I have a 4 drive 4.5tb usable (6 tb total) mdadm RAID5.  I'm running out of space, would it be easier to keep the data and grow the raid, or start from with bigger drives?  I'd prefer to grow my existing RAID, since money is tight.  I found this, and am not 100% sure it's the best way. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-517282.html
<Diverdude> How do i get the back-button to work in chrome?
<sp4rc> anyone running ubuntu 10.10 in conjunction with vmare-tools?
<ruan> sp4rc: i have done that in the past and had it working
<BluesKaj> llutz_, agreed , I've never bothered with that either , but there's no reasoning or understanding why some ppl attach importance , for whatever reasons and insist on something that seems trivial to us.
<intok> anyone else currently unable to view youtube from Movie Player/Totem? I know it worked before an I can play .flv files, but otem now just tosses up a non helpful gstreamer error
<cba123> Diverdude, I would report a bug to google, since there is no "how do I get the back button to work?"  It should just work like normal, click it.  If it doesn't, it's a bug you should report to google.
<sp4rc> ruan: where are the C header files located?
<xro> hi, when i'm logged with my username on a server, i have a prompt with '$' instead of 'username$'... and i cannot use tab... do you know why? with root, that works
<Roland_> Hi, im back with another problem, when i click run from usb device (on the boot menu frommy usb device) it says missing live files or something after an ubuntu loading screen.
<llutz_> xro: ls -la ~/.profile ~/.bashrc
<ruan> sp4rc: im not sure
<xro> llutz_: i get /home/myusername/.bashrc and /home/myusername/.profile
<llutz_> xro: both exist and size != 0? echo $SHELL
<xro> llutz_, they are 3.1ko and 675... echo $SHELL --> /bin/sh
<llutz_> xro: "/bin/bash"
<GaryD> how can I set the applications used by xdg-open?
<xro> llutz_, why? i should be done automatically, no?
<llutz_> xro: getent passwd |grep $USER           whats the login shel there? (last entry)
<mouse> I installed easypeasy 1.6(derived from ubuntu) and changed the background image.  It immediately crashed and continues to crash at every startup.  Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<xro> llutz_, there is my user... (it works with /bin/bash)
<jrib> mouse: we only support ubuntu here
<llutz_> xro: getent passwd |grep $USER           whats the login shel there? (last entry)
<MonkeyDust> mouse: easy peasy is ubuntu-eee, do you have eee-pc?
<jrib> llutz_: note getent passwd $USER  should work too
<xro> llutz_: it is my login
<llutz_> xro: What shell does it show??
<llutz_> jrib: thx
<mouse> MonkeyDust, No I don't.  It's a very old pc.
<xro> llutz_: myusername:x:uid:gid:surname name:/home/myusername:
<GaryD> I am trying to get chromium to open file links, torrent links, and irc links in the correct app. however, they all open in chromium. how can i fix this?
<MonkeyDust> mouse: easy peasy is meant to be used on an eee-pc
<llutz_> xro: ups no shell at all. usermod -s /bin/bash $USER
<MonkeyDust> mouse: use ubuntu netbook remix instead
<xro> llutz_: usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd
<llutz_> xro: sudo
<mouse> MonkeyDust, I figured the two were similar enough and I like the look and feel of easypeasy more so I figured I would go with that.  Is there really that much of a difference?
<llutz_> xro: sudo usermod -s /bin/bash <yourusername>
<xro> llutz_, user not exist in /etc/passwd... but this is normal... the users are in a ldap server
<llutz_> xro: i never used ldap, is info like login-shell also saved there? then your have to change it there
<mzuverink> what is the package for the default cursor, i have a blue one that turns to a hand when grabbing a window, I would like the default back and cursor selection from the pref window does not make a change.  or any other ideas on how to change it back gratfully welcomed
<xro> llutz_, ok... thank you for your help... I now understand that the problem is in the ldap user config...
<llutz_> xro: finally you have to set your login-shell correctly, whereever ;)
<xro> llutz_: exactly... :) thanks again
<Roland_> Hi, im back with another problem, when i click run from usb device (on the boot menu frommy usb device) it says missing live files or something after an ubuntu loading screen.
<blz> usr13, BluesKaj, llutz_:  for what it's worth, I think I found what I'm looking for:  http://www.fsarchiver.org/Main_Page
<blz> not sure if it has incremental versioning, but this seems to be a loose analog to TrueImage under windows
<blz> in case anybody is interested ;-)
<raido> cba123: That seems like a plan. but before you attempt it you would want a good backup. The inconvienient part of having such large arrays (I have one at work) is howto back them up.
<blz> I'm unclear about a few details of btrfs.  If I understand correctly, snapshots are natively supported and can be backed up on external media?  Can they be restored onto new media from a live cd in the even of a hardware disk failure?
<iceroot> blz: if the hardware is broken, no
<[_snow_]> hi all. I have a problem. Do not run the applet Custom menu bar. Anyone encountered this problem? Are you could help me&
<[_snow_]> ?
<blz> iceroot:  i'm not sure I understand your point.  My hypothetical scenario is the following:  i have a laptop with a btrfs filesystem.  Snapshots are saved on an external disk.  One day my laptop drive fails and I replace it with a new one.  Can the filesystem be restored to the new disk?
<sidartha> is there anyone around familiar with mounting samba shares in windows? They keep getting disconnected.
<jdeslaur> sidartha: does it say why?
<blz> sidartha:  do you have any error messages?
<ruan> sidartha: any logs?
<iceroot> blz: ah ok, it should be workinig but making a test before is a good idea
<iceroot> blz: to be 100% sure
<mehdi> how can i deactive/active my wireless card?
<sidartha> no message. I windows 7 it just drops. When I open up my Computer ther is a red x next to the share.
<dr0id> cat /etc/group us the way to list all the groups and its users ?
<blz> iceroot:  ok, and this should be possible with any recent ubuntu live cd, right?
<ruan> dr0id: try it and see
<dr0id> i did, huge list. but i dunno
<sidartha> I think it may be a problem with concurrent users. Does Samba have a limit.
<dr0id> postdrop:x:125: <-- what is 125 ?
<llutz_> dr0id: getent group
<llutz_> dr0id: gid
<ruan> dr0id: it seems to be. adm:x:4:ruan
<dr0id> kinda same output
<dr0id> after 127 it is 1001 and 1002 , wierd
<dr0id> weird
<llutz_> dr0id: those are the "gid"
<dr0id> auto generated by ubuntu ?
<raido> blz: Snapshots are increments usually, not a duplicate of an entire FS
<iceroot> blz: any which support the filesystem by the kernel
<iceroot> blz: so the old ones are not working
<blz> raido:  ah, so it's not really a solution for backups on external media...
<llutz_> dr0id: if you don't secify them, yes
<dr0id> ok, thanks a lot
<dr0id> :)
<blz> raido:  it's more like local fs versioning ?
<llutz_> dr0id: /etc/adduser.conf   for info about the current settings
<jamesgecko> How do I tell what options the maintainers of a package compiled an application with?
<dr0id> hmm
<raido> blz: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#What_is_a_snapshot.3F
<chpsheng> 用WINE可以启动WAR3.exe，怎么不能启动战网w3l.exe呢？谁有办法呢
<blz> raido:  thx!
<raido> blz: If you want a disaster recover solution, you would image the system after build and then store all snapshots. The in a recovery you would restore the image forst and then all the snapshots.
<Pici> !zh | chpsheng
<ubottu> chpsheng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<blz> raido:  ok that makes more sense now.  I guess there's no real reason to migrate away from ext4.  Not with other imaging solutions available
<krger> Ubuntu doesn't have a One China Policy, it seems.
<PeaceMaker> I am looking into the possibility to build a personal dropbox server. Anyone can give me a heads up?
<sidartha> any one intrested at look at a samba log of one of the pc that disconnected from samba? http://pastebin.com/9nRdzpfW
<jamesgecko> PeaceMaker, http://sparkleshare.org/ maybe?
<raido> blz: Its a matter of what you want. It sounds like a fun thing to experiment with but there are other perfectly good solutions. Also btrfs is not considered stable from what Ive read
<dr0id> getent group shows www-data as one of the groups but no users ? :O
<PeaceMaker> thanks jamesgecko
<BluesKaj> even china doesn't have it , krger , they have to deal with contonese and mandarin ...we think we have bilingual probs :)
<blz> raido:  hmm. that settles it then.  I'll just stick with fsarchiver
<BluesKaj> er cantonese
<raido> PeaceMaker: look at Tonido too
<dr0id> llutz_: getent group shows www-data as one of the groups but no users ? :O
<raido> PeaceMaker: http://www.tonido.com/
<llutz_> dr0id: its the group, e.g. apache runs as. groups don't need to have members
<dr0id> weird
<GaryD> argh
<PeaceMaker> jamesgecko, it seems  SparkleShare doesn't have client for Windows yet.
<dr0id> llutz_: umm, but whoami gives www-data
<jamesgecko> PeaceMaker, In the same vein as Tonido, Opera Unite is kinda nifty. Though not much like Dropbox; more useful for just sharing files with other people quickly.
<DOokami> hello everyone :) ,, any ideas about syncing Blackberry torch with ubuntu ?
<PeaceMaker> Thanks, raido and jamesgecko, I will check them out.
<IdleOne> !info barry
<llutz_> dr0id: whoami         gives a username (yours)
<ubottu> Package barry does not exist in maverick
<dr0id> llutz_: yeh, when i do it via php , then i get www-data which is of apache's
<IdleOne> !info barrybackup-gui
<ubottu> barrybackup-gui (source: barry): GTK+ based GUI for backing up the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 74 kB, installed size 292 kB
<jamesgecko> PeaceMaker, SparkleShare is just a shim over Git. You can probably sync with windows manually, but it definately won't be as nice as the SparkleShare UI right now.
<dr0id> i thought it was a user, but hmm, its a group o.O
 * dr0id is a bit confused :S
<llutz_> dr0id: theres a user and a group www-data
<dr0id> llutz_: but i dont see any users beside www-data in getent group output ?
<jwm_> hello.  I am having a problem with the headphone jack on my IMAC running Ubuntu 10.04.  Can anyone help?
<ruan> !sound | jwm_
<ubottu> jwm_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<llutz_> dr0id: getent passwd    to list users
<jwm_> ruan: are you recommending a channel dedicated to sound?
<dr0id> llutz_: yeh. and again long weird output. may i PM you ?
<ruan> no, it's not a channel. its a factoid
<llutz_> dr0id: nope
<dr0id> llutz_: www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<jwm_> ruan: is the right place to get this help?
<jwm_> ubottu: I have tried those methods
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mhaddog> http://pastebin.com/Gn1DQb3p  I have issues connecting to this server from a port forwarding from router. I tested the forwarding with other servers, and they all work. Any ideas?
<dr0id> llutz_: what does the :/var/www:/bin/sh mean ?
<ruan> jwm_: yes, it's the right place
<jwm_> ruan: thank you
<llutz_> dr0id: home-dir:login-shell
<ruan> jwm_: here, that is
<dr0id> llutz_: could you point me to any tutorial regarding that please ?
<jwm_> is anyone else running on an IMAC ?
<llutz_> dr0id: man 5 passwd
<dr0id> thanks
<sp4rc> is there some central configuration gui which can be run from the console?
<[TK]D-Fender> dropdrive: that specifies the home folder and default shell for that user respectively
<sp4rc> something like yast, etc...
<llutz_> dr0id: pls use your google-fu to find tutorials, i don't have some off hand
<dr0id> yep, i didnt know what to search for exactly :d
<lmontrieux> hello
<dr0id> llutz_: thanks a lot for your help :)
<jwm_> bye all
<nesh_> plz help ... wht do i do when i get
<lmontrieux> I have a problem with a bluetooth keyboard, can anyone help? Basically I can connect the keyboard but if I type something then nothing happens
<nesh_> initramfs shell with "Init not found"
<nesh_> plz help
<nesh_> !!
<shabgard> Hi
<ruan> nesh_: what did you do before this happened?
<usr13> shabgard: yea, Hi
<ruan> nesh_: did you try to install? boot? what did you do before that happened?
<shabgard> how to connect vpn connection in ubuntu 8.4
<nesh_> ruan_: nothing ... been using for 4 months ..
<ruan> nesh_: did you try to boot? what shell is this?
<nesh_> ruan_: yes i tried to boot ... when i try "No Init Found" Pops Up!!
<ruan> nesh_: can you type anything into the shell?
<nesh_> ruan_:yes but it is giving me a BusyBox Shell ... im not that experienced ... but i tried thing i found in the internet like fsck
<nesh_> ruan_:but despite fsck no luck!
<MagicJ> I like the PLACES/NETWORK method by which I can connect via ssh to a remote machine.  It works beautifully with the GUI.  How do I access files on that connection NOT through the GUI, for example if at the shell I wanted to use vi on one of them?
<BajK> how can i write a bash script that repeats itself over and over again ever 30 seconds? using sleep 30 && ./scriptname.sh is not a good idea
<ruan> BajK: use a loop
<erUSUL> MagicJ: in ~/.gvfs/
<BajK> ruan: that is the idea. and what kinds of loops are there in bash?
<ruan> BajK: until [ $counter -lt 1 ] do
<RubenAlonzo> BajK: what is bash please? i'm new to the world of linux
<ruan> BajK: sleep 30
<BajK> RubenAlonzo: console
<ruan> BajK: and the rest of your commands
<nesh_> ruan ??
<RubenAlonzo> ok thank you
<ruan> BajK: at the top, counter=2
<ruan> nesh_: im not sure what to do :/
<BajK> and while [ 1 -eq 1 ]; do for an infinite loop? :D
<MagicJ> erUSUL: thank you so much - GREAT!
<ruan> BajK: not sure. will link you a page on that
<ruan> BajK:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html
<Chr|s> Why am I unable to sign into facebook on a clean install of ubuntu?
<BajK> (first result in google, eh? got the same page open right now :D)
<Chr|s> has been going on for 2 days
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello. Is it possible in ubuntu to active, what i would describe as drag-and-drop-lock - like when you move a window or need to highlight an area of text and you have to do a click for the drag-and-drog action to end (the lock) like you what is default on mac OS X?
<ruan> Chr|s: is this persistent in different browsers?
<jdeslaur> mhaddog: need a little more info...
<BajK> ruan: yep while [ 1 -eq 1]; did the job :) thx
<erUSUL> BajK: while true; do sleep 300 && ./scriptname.sh; done
<erUSUL> BajK: while true; do sleep 30 && ./scriptname.sh; done
<linuxpusher> Hi all, I am right in the middle of saving my important info Debian crashed. "Where Exactly Do I Find My Bookmarks in Epiphany in Files" Thank you.
<Chr|s> ruan: I have only tried firefox, only browser I have used for awhile
<Chr|s> was working on Windows 2 days ago
<RubenAlonzo> Chrjs try safari browser?
<sp4rc> is there some central configuration gui which can be run from the console? like yast on suse?
<RubenAlonzo> or opera even
<Mhaddog> jdeslaur: ok i have a couple servers, one directed from 22 to 22, another from external 2226 to internal 22 and this one form external 2226 to internal 22
<ruan> Chr|s: chromium?
<ruan> RubenAlonzo: safari isn't in repos
<Mhaddog> I can ssh into this one internally (I'm currently connected to it) but not extrenaly,
<Chr|s> Firefox should work fine.
<RubenAlonzo> that may work for you i had no probs in safari or opera though
<Mhaddog> only difference is that this server has to eth activated....
<ruan> besides, safari isnt a linux thing
<RubenAlonzo> but yes, chromium
<jdeslaur> mhaddog: PM
<RubenAlonzo> or iceweasel
<shiska> <-- teaching freenoders how to grow hair on their shiskas, msg me for details
<Chr|s> !offtopic | shiska
<ubottu> shiska: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ruan> what did i just read
<shiska> !discoverasenseofhumor | Chris
<jbehmer> hi all, I am having a problem with network roaming in ubuntu 10.10. im on a college campus and it seems that whenever i get this message ("Roamed from BSSID mac1 to mac2") in /var/log/syslog, my internet kicks out. if i reconnect using network manager, the internet works fine until it roams again
<shiska> !offtopic jbehmer
<shiska> !offtopic | jbehmer
<ruan> stop trolling shiska..
<Chr|s> shiska please stop
<ubottu> jbehmer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shiska> !offtopic | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxpusher> child
<jbehmer> oh okay thanks will do
<shiska> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<shiska> !ops i'm being profiled. please make them stop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruan> wow, first time i've seen someone call ops on themselves
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo update-grub; /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)' but GParted shows for /dev/sda7 the mountpoint is / . What's wrong here?
<Chr|s> by shiska
<Chr|s> bye*
<shiska> !offtopic | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<indrajeet> problem with nvidia graphics card
<RubenAlonzo> :) thanks
<linuxpusher> thanks
<indrajeet> problem with nvidia graphics card
<researcher1> if I dont get a .deb is it safe to download tar.gz to install new application on Ubuntu?
<ruan> researcher1: yes
<ruan> researcher1: it is generally better to install it from repos though
<researcher1> ruan: then how do I install from tar.gz
<jamesgecko> researcher1, does the tar.gz contain a binary?
<Abhijit> !compile | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<researcher1> ruan: yes but sourceforge is providing tar.gz
<Shoryu> Hi, I'm trying to forward local ip traffic from a particular IP to make it go to a different IP. I'm trying to fake a local network address and point it at an external address. What I've been trying: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 127.0.0.1 -p tcp -d 192.168.100.213 --dport 8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 212.213.14.213:8080
<Shoryu> I did turn on IP masquerade module and ip_forwarding ....
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<Shoryu> someone said I need an ACCEPT rule as well.
<dryicebom> Shoryu, do you have a "1" in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ?
<Shoryu> dryicebom: Yeah I did that first.
<Shoryu> dryicebom: No wait. It's 0 now....
<Shoryu> dryicebom: ok its 1 now...
<ruan> Shoryu: try it again now?
<Shoryu> ruan: Nope. No route to host.
<dryicebom> Shoryu, that will reset every time the machine reboots, to make it permanent find the line that says net.ipv4_froward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<itech> everytime i closed my laptop and then reopened it i would get an error. now when ireopen it it doesn't do anything at all. why?
<Shoryu> dryicebom: I hadn't rebooted. It reset itself somehow.
<Shoryu> dryicebom: Yeah it doesn't work still. "No route to host"
<PeaceMaker> Shoryu, do you have ufw up or not?
<researcher1> I want to install octave3.2-headers octave3.2-html do shogun-octave-modular etc. files in one command can it be done?
<Shoryu> PeaceMaker: ufp is active... i wondered if it conflicts with iptables ....
<PeaceMaker> I did something similar with ufw, read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833844 to see if it helps.
<Shoryu> PeaceMaker: Oops "ufw"
<ruan> p is on the opposite side of the keyboard o_o
<u_me> i need help , can i pm u , ruan ??
<PeaceMaker> Shoryu, I think ufw is confilcting with the ip_forward bit.
<itech> "pc i_pm_resume 0x0/0xa0 returns -16" "Device 0000:00:00.0 failed to resume async: eroor -16"     how do i fix that
<ruan> !pm | u_me
<ubottu> u_me: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Shoryu> PeaceMaker: Will try to disable it or something...
<Shoryu> PeaceMaker: I disabled it... no affect.
<intok> anyone else currently unable to view youtube from Movie Player/Totem? I know it worked before an I can play .flv files, but totem now just tosses up a non helpful gstreamer error
<Shoryu> PeaceMaker: I'm gonna hve to use an alternate approach.... this sux.
<claude_> hey everyone
<claude_> i was trying to install ubuntu via usb disk, and it appears that grub was installed onto the disk instead of the internal drive
<claude_> has anyone seen this?
<Echo9er> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7148804
<Echo9er> what people thing for a ubuntu laptop?
<PeaceMaker> Shoryu, In file /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf, uncomment lines net.ipv4.ip_forward=1, net.ipv6.conf.default.forwarding=1
<PeaceMaker> I think these lines are guilty in changing ip_forward to 0.
<Shoryu> PeaceMaker: echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is supposably the same thing.
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I am having some problems with my fstab file. I have a USB device which I have set to a certain mount directory, but is not mounting automatically upon plugging it in.
<_UsUrPeR_> I can manually mount it, but I would prefer not to have to do that
<MagicJ> Echoe9er: ubuntu is IDEAL for a laptop
<PeaceMaker> Shoryu, yeah, but a reboot will ruin it and you don't know something else would reset it.
<ruan> Echo9er: it has windows 7 preinstalled :c
<Echo9er> lol
<_UsUrPeR_> the fstab line is: UUID=(uuid)   /mountedusb ext4 defaults 0 2
<Echo9er> well obviously i would remove it ruan
<_UsUrPeR_> can anybody give me an idea of what the problem would be?
<Shoryu> _UsUrPeR_: I think automount controls that stuff...?
<jjp> usurper: 'auto' entries in fstab mean they r mounted on boot time, no that they r automounted when a removable device is inserted
<jjp> shoryu: agreed
<_UsUrPeR_> Shoryu: is that an fstab option, or something else?
<ruan> Echo9er: yeah but its a waste of money D:
<jamesgecko> MagicJ, Only if the laptop hardware is well supported.
<Echo9er> well i cannot worry about that now ruan
<_UsUrPeR_> jjp: is automount an option for fstab?
<Echo9er> its 240 off.
<_UsUrPeR_> should that go after default?
<ruan> lol
<MagicJ> jamesgecko: at this point I suspect that it would be tough to buy a new laptop that was not
<_UsUrPeR_> i.e. default,automount
<needlez> is there a simple way to change grub's background??
<needlez> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Shoryu> PeaceMaker: I didn't want the forwarding permanent anyways.
<jamesgecko> MagicJ, It's not. Hibernate is infamous for a reason.
<Shoryu> _UsUrPeR_: I thought automount is a program.
<_UsUrPeR_> Shoryu: ok, I'll check in to it
<_UsUrPeR_> thanks
<Shoryu> _UsUrPeR_: Wait. I thnk i'm wrong.
<ruan> needlez: i believe there is, splash image
<ruan> needlez: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2 Splashimages.html
<Shoryu> _UsUrPeR_: it was an "I think" sort of answer... sorry.
<MagicJ> jamesgecko: that would be a real pain because you could not test for that from the live CD either
<needlez> ruan: yea, im looking how to change it from command line
<ruan> needlez: perfect answer in that link
<_UsUrPeR_> Shoryu: no big deal. Everything short of misinformation helps :D
<needlez> ok, thanks
<DystaN> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and my flash player seems to be messed up , Unstable , cannot open multiple windows and wont open most websites , anyway arround this ? The Windows Also Keep Disappearing
<jamesgecko> MagicJ, Would it work from live USB?
<Shoryu> _UsUrPeR_: There's plenty of google articles on this.... ...
 * u_me asks i dont hav internet at my home,so i want to install that version of ubuntu,, which has already some features like, vlc n some more... so that i dont have to connect to the internet to install the files ?????, where can i find such torrent ?
<DystaN> When It Does Open everything is very slow
<needlez> raun?? 404
<ruan> needlez: i dont have a 404..
<ruan> needlez: hmm
<Liam> Hey, could someone give me a hand with drivers, I've just DL'ed ubuntu
<needlez> im getting a 404 it shows that the site you linked cant find what i typed, which I just clicked the link
<hyujkiol> hi, i've just installed sqldeveloper, but when it finished gave me an error. I've corrected the error by hand and now every time I install something or upgrade the error is being reported agains. What can I do?
<ruan> needlez: is the link full?
<jamesgecko> Liam, specific questions are easier to answer than vague requests for help. :)
<Kentaree> hi guys, I'm having an issue with my logitech g35 usb headset in ubuntu. It plays sound once, for a while, and then stops, and starts spitting out usb_set_interface failed messages in log files
<needlez> idk, i found it from the !grub link the bot linked me too
<Liam> I can't connect to my wireless router, I've followed the guide on downloading the driver but I can't find a .inf file to use
<ruan> needlez: hmm. i could upload the page
<needlez> thanks anyways
<ruan> needlez: i will upload the page for you
<pigol> hello all
<SITZ> hi folks :)
<pigol> i am using ubuntu 10.04 on my dell laptop
<needlez> ruan: its ok, I got the commands to do it, just grabbed them from the grub link the bot gave me
<pigol> ubuntu is heating my laptop a lot
<Echo9er> does everything work pigol?
<ruan> needlez: ok.
<pigol> it does not heat that much when i run windows on i
<pigol> *it
<Echo9er> do all the drivers work i mean pigol
<pigol> pretty much
<itech> okay i really need help here.
<Liam> Anyone? I'm trying to register a new driver and I can't find a .inf file in the driver so I can't follow the ubuntu site's help
<Jonii^> Hey, is there any way to make Ubuntu mouse act a bit more like windows mouse?
<Kentaree> what's most likely to be at the root of sound issues, alsa or pulse?
<ruan> Jonii^: how exactly? have you tried the mouse settings?
<Jonii^> Like, not open that damn pop-up menu before I release the right button, _OR_ make right click unable to select menu items
<Liam> Anyone? I'm trying to register a new driver and I can't find a .inf file in the driver so I can't follow the ubuntu site's help
<Shoryu> Liam: If its a windows driver installer, the driver files will be packed inside the installer. Use something like UniExtract to get ithem out of it. That's a windows tool, and I don't know of a linux equivalent. I have no idea why linux would be able to use a windows driver...
<Shoryu> Liam: Don't know if it would be able to use it. .... .
<hiexpo> piglit, what temp is it running at
<fission6> i am trying to uninstall openoffice.org through synaptic and some how in the process it ate up all my remianing diskspace? how the heck does this happen?
<ruan> Jonii^: dont know about you, but right click can open menu items
<Jonii^> Or, even make it so that pressing right mouse button to open menu, and then releasing it _can't_ select items from the menu list?
<Liam> I downloaded an .exe and ran it, gave me a folder. As the ubuntu site said, can't find a .inf file in there. Is there any other way I can get the driver to work?
<Jonii^> ruan, yes, that' s the problem
<Jonii^> That's what I'm trying to fix
<Shoryu> Liam: use "Shoryu:" at the beginning... it'll notify me that you messaged me.
<nahab> moin ubuntustamm
<meamme> is there any way to completely stealth my computer from the net ?? running "maverick" on amd 64
<ruan> meamme: what's the point of that?
<fission6> anyone know why uninstalling a package would eat up more disk space in the process?
<ruan> meamme: you're safe enough as a linux user
<jamesgecko> meamme, close all your ports. or better yet, unplug the ethernet cord. nothing gets out and nothing goes in! probably not what you want. :)
<ruan> lol
<meamme> cause i have a server constantly pinging me
<Liam> Shoryu: Righto, will do. Anyway of doing it then, I know what the driver is I need, I just don't know how to get it into ubuntu.
<ruan> meamme: block it from communicating with you?
<llutz_> meamme: uuuh, how dangerous.... seriously, let them ping
<ruan> lol
<meamme>  ko
<tomov> meamme: use iptables to block its ip, or do it on your router/server (if you are behind one)
<meamme> cant seem to get the router to block it
<ruan> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<roel_> hi, can someone help me with my UM-1G usb midi interface, please?
<meamme> ko
<SITZ> anyone here, i have a weird problem with ubuntu
<SITZ> please help
<White-Horse> Hi for some unknown reason i click on disconnect on my wired network connnection and now i can not get it back i can now only use my wireless connection help me get my wired connection back please
<ruan> SITZ: ask away
<Shoryu> Liam: Um... well if you're d/ling a windows driver... an exe. That will not work afaik. You need to get the linux version of the driver.
<SITZ> everytime I connect my usb mouse with PC
<ruan> White-Horse: does it appear in network manager?
<SITZ> it says device not detected
<Shoryu> Liam: What "ubuntu" tutorial are you following anyways?
<SITZ> and then after several plug-outs and plug-ins it gets connected with PC properly
<White-Horse> ruan yes but it is greyed out
<SITZ> any reasons ? or how to cure it ?
<ruan> White-Horse: any enable options?
<ruan> hm.. ifup eth0?
<White-Horse> ruan no
<Liam> Shoryu: Wireless troubleshooting section on the help section for the latest version. I don't think I'll be able to find a linux version :L
<SITZ> ?
<ruan> White-Horse: does "ifup eth0" in a terminal work?
<White-Horse> ruan i will try right now
<salomonv> hi, trying to run livecd (already have installed ubuntu but need to do some changes to my filesystem); 'create boot disk' usb device doesn't do anything except displaying SYSLINUX etc and old cd's I have (7.10/8.04) dump me to ash, anyone?
<PeaceMaker> SITZ: I had a mouse failed to connect often, and tried another mouse with the same model, works fine. It turns out the USB connector wore out.
<usr13> salomonv: You should try 10.04
<White-Horse> ruan can i paste just 4 lines of text here ?
<Shoryu> Liam: Paste a URL
<SITZ> @PeaceMaker: well, I don't want to lose my this one ... any other suggestion ?
<DOokami> hello everyone :) ,, any ideas about syncing Blackberry torch with ubuntu ?
<Liam> Shoryu: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<ruan> White-Horse: thats quite a lot
<usr13> !paste | White-Horse
<ubottu> White-Horse: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PeaceMaker> The thin copper foil on USB was gone.
<SITZ> it seems to work fine when connected
<jpsman> pardon the ignorance, but what is the name of the version comming out next month?
<ruan> !natty | jpsman
<ubottu> jpsman: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<SITZ> like right now, i'm using it and its working fine :)
<jpsman> LOL
<White-Horse> ruan here is the link > http://paste.ubuntu.com/581683/
<nesh_> plz help "Init Not Found" with BusyBox!
<jpsman> thanks ruan :0D
<salomonv> not really busy here :P
<ruan> White-Horse: ahh. run "sudo ifup eth0"
<ruan> oh wait
<ruan> White-Horse: ifconfig
<Jonii^> Anyway, anyone know how to fix ubuntu mouse?
<ruan> White-Horse: paste the output of ifconfig
<Jonii^> Is there a way to do that in a different desktop environment? Other than gnome, that is
<Shoryu> Liam: Ah... I see ... NDISWrapper .... Well.. Like I said, there WILL be an INF file. Windows must have that. What is in the folder the installer extracts? And are you able to use UniExtract on a windows computer?
<intok> anyone else currently unable to view youtube from Movie Player/Totem? I know it worked before an I can play .flv files, but totem now just tosses up a non helpful gstreamer error
<Shoryu> Liam: Also make sure you haven't simply downloaded a utility rather than a wireless driver.
<salomonv> anyone here? :O
<ruan> salomonv: yes
<roel_> can someone help me with my usb midi interface?
<twitch> !desktop | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<White-Horse> ruan heres the link to ifconfig > http://paste.ubuntu.com/581687/
<ruan> lxde is also notable
<Jonii^> twitch, that didn't help at all. My question already implied I'd already know all that, and I do know all that :/
<PeaceMaker> SITZ, just use your mouse on another computer to see if works.
<phonex01> guys need help here
<ruan> White-Horse: sudo ifup wlan0?
<phonex01> im using aircrack and im doing injection test i have negative answer !
<GeekyAdam> yo. having problems with X. anyone wanna take a look at a segmentation fault in my Xorg.0.log?
<phonex01> how can i make or patch my wireless card to provide injection ?
<Liam> Shoryu: I'm fairly sure it's a driver, in the folder I got when I ran the .exe I found a variety of .dlls and .exes. I don't know if that software works but I don't know it's necessary. Is there any way I can find the drivers windows has a take the .inf from there?
<salomonv> back
<Jonii^> Anyways, is it really that difficult to fix ubuntu mouse?
<GeekyAdam> phonex01: packet injection is a quality of a wireless card, if yours doesnt have it, you cant do it
<PeaceMaker> My apartment is pested with mice recently.
<White-Horse> ruan here it is > http://paste.ubuntu.com/581688/
<SITZ> PeaceMaker: works, and the same problem is there with windows too :(
<phonex01> oh no
<Jonii^> I'm totally ready to work to get it working again, but I'd at least need pointers as to where to search for more hints
<salomonv> my irc tripped, did anyone answer my message? :P
<phonex01> ok what USB card i can use and provide injection ?
<Shoryu> Liam: If there's another setup.exe, it would be in there. Run UniExtract on it so that it doesn't put it whereever it pleases.
<phonex01> i mean wireless USB card
<Gryphon4200> I'm having a little scripting problem... Is there away I can send something like screen -list | grep '[0-9]\{5\}' -o to an array?
<f00bar80> I'm getting this error when tried to restart exim | ALERT: exim paniclog /var/log/exim4/paniclog has non-zero size, mail system possibly broken , paniclog says  Exim configuration error in line 832 of /var/lib/exim4/config.autogenerated.tmp: .endif without matching .ifdef , but i can't find config.autogenerated.tmp
<Ar71K> Hey so apparently my friend is getting a server from his work... I want to know what you guys think we should do with it?
<White-Horse> ruan all this happened cause i forgot i did not have to disconnect from wired network to use wireless network
<Shoryu> Liam: its tough picking out the driver from the windows/system32/drivers folder after it installs it. That's why I use UniExtract.
<GeekyAdam> phonex01: you'll have to look online for what cards are known to be capable of packet injection. look around the backtrack forums.
<usr13> White-Horse: use iwconfig
<White-Horse> ruan i should of just unpluged the network cable
<PeaceMaker> SITZ, if the same problem is there with windows, why not go to microsft and ask them as well?
<salomonv> Okay, do does anybody know why my live, well, usb drive is stuck at syslinux?
<phonex01> ok how can determine my card model in ubuntu ?
<phonex01> can i use dmesg ?
<usr13> White-Horse: apt-get install wicd
<GeekyAdam> Ar71K: use it for dedicated game server and ventrillo server. then play games.
<ruan> phonex01: card model of?
<Jonii^> Are there any good places where one could expect answers to ubuntu-related questions?
<Shoryu> phoneex01: sudo lshw
<phonex01> Wireless card ?
<fission6> let me try thanks
<SITZ> PeaceMaker: Now, I think I  gotta do that :|
<Ar71K> GeekyAdam i was thinking of that but are there any good ways to run my own cloud on it?
<ruan> phonex01: depends on the card. lspci
<Gryphon4200> Jonii: This would be a good place to start... :)
<ruan> phonex01: lspci should work for pci wireless cards
<Shoryu> phonex01: lshw does everything.
<phonex01> i see it
<SITZ> PeaceMaker: Actaully mouse was from a local vendor, not from MS ..so am ruined :(
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<phonex01> intel 5100
<Ar71K> salomonv what did u use to make it?
<GeekyAdam> Ar71K: you might not realize the real way a "cloud" or "cloud-computing" works.
<White-Horse> usr13 heres the link > http://paste.ubuntu.com/581689/
<salomonv> standard ubuntu startup disk creator
<Jonii^> Gryphon4200, yeah, and I've been asking about how to fix ubuntu mouse for weeks now, and practically no responses at all
<GeekyAdam> Ar71K: if you mean store your files on it for backup or whatever, then yes, you could easily use it as a file storage location on your network.
<Ar71K> GeekyAdam: I don't im totally nub haha, we're getting 1-3 servers from his work and we're gona see what we can learn
<Gryphon4200> a mouse issue?
<salomonv> Ar71K 10.4 beta image on a 1gb usb device
<v4nelle> guys anybody with floola?
<Jonii^> <Jonii^> Hey, is there any way to make Ubuntu mouse act a bit more like windows mouse?
<Jonii^> <Jonii^> Like, not open that damn pop-up menu before I release the right button, _OR_ make right click unable to select menu items
<usr13> White-Horse: apt-get install wicd
<Jonii^> <Jonii^> Or, even make it so that pressing right mouse button to open menu, and then releasing it _can't_ select items from the menu list?
<GeekyAdam> Ar71K: one of my personal favorites is turning an old machine into a SmoothWall for awesome customization of your home network
<llutz_> Jonii^: do other distros using gnome/compiz (mis)behave same way?
<Jonii^> llutz, no idea
<Liam> Shoryu: I tried UniExtract on the exe, and I got exactly the same as when I ran it on its own. I used the setup.exe too, and that looks like it's going to put the drivers in System32 and to a restart :L
<brightspark> My battery is showing only a 40\% charge, yet the icon in the panel says "Laptop Battery is charged".  I can't get it to charge at all- how can I fix this?
<usr13> White-Horse: apt-get install wicd and then log out and back in again.
<SkiOne> I need help created a quick bash script that creates a symbolic link to all sub folders underneath my current position
<llutz_> Jonii^: how do you know its a ubuntu fault then?
<White-Horse> usr13 ok i will do that now
<GeekyAdam> brightspark: most likely battery is old and only charges that much at max charge. it happens over time.
<Gryphon4200> Jonii: I don't use the GUI all that often but I think there is an extensive options section in the mouse properties.
<salomonv> older live cd's dumped me in busybox ash btw
<llutz_> Jonii^: maybe you'd better ask in generic gnome-channels
<phonex01> guys aircrack website says that intel 5100 support injection but when i make the test i have negative answer ?
<Ar71K> GeekyAdam: I'm gonna look into that, i'm really looking for a beginner's guide to linux servers (most likely debian or ubuntu box)
<Jonii^> llutz, I've also been asking if that's the case. Again, no responses at all
<usr13> SkiOne: You want to link all sub directories underneath your current one to where?  And what is the current one?
<Shoryu> Liam: There will be an inf file in there somewhere.
<brightspark> @GeekyAdam This is actually a replacement battery I bought less than six months ago.
<GeekyAdam> Ar71K: then id start with ubuntu server, imo its the easiest to learn. much like ubuntu compared to other desktop linux distros
<GeekyAdam> brightspark: why'd you replace it? did old one do the same thing?
<llutz_> Jonii^: have you used different window-managers to check the behaviour there?
<BajK> did Kubuntu 9.10 already have a plymouth splash or was this introduced in 10.04?
<usr13> SkiOne: What is it you want to do?
<salomonv> anyone?
<konaya> Hm. I have this odd problem with my wired ethernet controller. In short, it won't come up, and ifconfig says it generates an enormous amount of traffic while down (currently 480.2 TB and rising at ~0.1TB/min).
<SkiOne> ./subfolder1-3 I need to ln a file in ./.template/file.php to subfolders 1-3 under my current folder
<Shoryu> Liam: Tell me what driver you got... link me to it.
 * SkiOne can not type today
<Ar71K> GeekyAdam: I agree, i've used SUSE, crunchbang, mint fluxbox,  fedora and I always come back to ubuntu
<Roasted> Question - Ubuntu has been slowly eating more RAM even though it's sitting idle on my server here on my desk. It began at 480 RAM and it's climbed to 961 meg. Every 10 seconds it shoots up another 10mb or so in use. What is it doing? NOTHING is running but default processes. It's not a big deal, I'm just curious to know.
<brightspark> GeekyAdam: No, but it was three years old and only held about twenty minutes.  This one can discharge, showing 50min left, but I can't make it recharge at all.
<Jonii^> llutz, no idea what are window-managers
<Liam> Shoryu: Ack. *facepalm* There is a .inf file there. It was stuck between a .ini and a .inx, is why I didn't see it D:
<SkiOne> cp -i looks like it will work
<salomonv> Roasted, did you try opening system monitor to see what process it is?
<llutz_> Jonii^: those things managing the windows on your screen
<konaya> Anyone?
<Shoryu> Liam: INX?? ... ppl using crazy file exts ... well glad you found it. Good luck with that.
<GeekyAdam> brightspark: are you sure you're using the correct power cable? Dell laptops use either a 65watt or 90watt and if you use a 65 for a 90, the battery doesnt charge but the laptop still works fine when plugged in.
<DOokami> hello guys
<Shoryu> Liam: Thank you for using the live help system.
<Roasted> salomonv, none of the processes are taking up that much RAM. I assume it's caching stuff in the background, but I'm wondering A - why, B - can I tell it to stop, C - will this effect performance if I add a bunch of applications to active tasks that use up majority of my memory.
<DOokami> what's the best video converter ?
<llutz_> Jonii^: i just checked an old kde-3, same action there. so it seems to be a thing of xorg mouse event handling. ask those xorg-devs
<bubblegummybear> hey Samuel2 :)
<Ar71K> GeekyAdam: Do you know of any ways to make my server access files on computers of my network and put them up on the internet with a password to access them?
<Liam> Shoryu: XD Thanks, don't worry, I'll be back if something else goes wrong :P
<BadElvis> i used to have sound preferences in my gnome panel, how ca i restore them
<usr13> SkiOne: cp will copy the files
<Jonii^> llutz, ok. Where to ask next?
<salomonv> Roasted but what process eats the most memory?
<Shoryu> DOokami: If this were Windows, I'd say SUPER by eRightSoft, but on linux you're stuck with ffmpeg and frontends written for it.
<usr13> SkiOne: ln -s  will create symlink
<SkiOne> I was thinking I could copy the sym links
<AdvoWork> is it possible to update iconv to a later version?
<DOokami> Shoryu ,, ffmpeg ? ,, can i download that ?
<llutz_> Jonii^: no idea, try #xorg-devel as a start
<GeekyAdam> Ar71K: i cant personally think of any packages ive used, but you might want to look more into mounting network locations and stuff like that.
<Roasted> salomonv, compiz @ 23.5MiB. Certainly not enough to warrant the 1gb in use.
<llutz_> Jonii^: google should help
<GeekyAdam> Ar71K: learn more about using a server before you jumpi n
<ruan> DOokami: try PiTiVi.. drag a video in there and export it
<usr13> SkiOne: Well, yes I think cp will copy symlinks
<PeaceMaker> Is it true btrfs will be used as default FS in ubuntu in future?
<SkiOne> I need to run this command ln -s ../.template/* .
<SkiOne> from inside each sub folder
<ruan> !btrfs
<hyjuki> I've just installed OracleSqlDeveloper, but It had an error on its install. I've fixed by hand and its running, but every install or update that I made it still gives me the config error. What should I do?
<SkiOne> is there an easy way to do that?
<brightspark> GeekyAdam: I have used this charger and battery combination without problems before.  Mine is a Gateway, with an 11-volt battery and a 19V/3.42A source
<salomonv> Roasted, that's weird, most of the times there's one process eating it. Are you sure you get the results from all tasks?
<Ar71K> GeekyAdam: Thanks man, maybe i'll download some EBooks on ubuntu servers first
<a1cd> Hi guys, quick question.. in ubuntu how do you check what mode apache is running in? I'm trying to figure out if I am running apache2-mpm-itk or apache2-mpm-prefork
<Roasted> salomonv, I have no idea. How do I tell?
<White-Horse> usr13 i still do not have my wired network back
<Shoryu> DOokami: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg  ... but google around for frontends for linux. The command line versino can be difficult to get used to without researching examples.
<White-Horse> usr13 only the wireless networks hows up
<Gryphon4200> Jonii: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207152
<usr13> SkiOne: I take that back. If you try and cp a symlink, it will copy the file.
<hyjuki_> i'm was out. I've changed from hyjuki to hyjuki_
<f00bar80> any comment ???
<f00bar80> I'm getting this error when tried to restart exim | ALERT: exim paniclog /var/log/exim4/paniclog has non-zero size, mail system possibly broken , paniclog says  Exim configuration error in line 832 of /var/lib/exim4/config.autogenerated.tmp: .endif without matching .ifdef , but i can't find config.autogenerated.tmp
<Gryphon4200> Any ideas on my scripting problem?
<usr13> White-Horse: Click Preferences and and then Click "Always show wired interfaces"
<SkiOne> usr13 I am trying this http://pastebin.com/8DkkWCs6 but getting an error around the */
<usr13> White-Horse: Or specify Wired interface
<DOokami> shoryu: thanks man
<llutz_> usr13: cp -l        to copy links
<DOokami> Shoryu: trying to frontends right now :)
<fission6> how do i remove a symlink
<usr13> SkiOne: What exactly are you trying to do?
<llutz_> fission6: rm link
<AdvoWork> is it possible to update iconv to a later version?
<DOokami> anythoughts about syncing Blackberry Torch to Ubuntu ?
<SkiOne> run the ln command in each sub folder
<usr13> SkiOne: And it this a laptop or a desktop?
<JTS000ID_> I wrote a shell script using XRandR to control display properties. My solution is ready for Linux. But since we support multiple platforms I am looking for a similar library (like XrandR) for windows platform. I know I'm asking a windows question. But then Windows guys won't understand what Xrandr is. Any help is much appreciated.
<fission6> do i need -f? i keep getting rm: cannot remove `collection': Is a directory
<Gryphon4200> SkiOne: you'll need to put ` around your ln and cd statements...
<Gryphon4200> that might help
<SkiOne> farir enough but I am getting an error before that
<brightspark> fission6: I htink you need a -r
<usr13> White-Horse: What is it exactly you are trying to do?  And is this a laptop or desktop?
<ruan> DOokami: PiTiVi comes preinstalled with ubuntu i think
<usr13> SkiOne: Sorry for the last two lines, was miss-directed
<ruan> !info pitivi
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.5-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 276 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<DOokami> ruan: trying it and iriverter, thank you :)
<SkiOne> np
<fission6> how do i show symlink targets in ls?
<llutz_> fission6: then its not a symlink
<fission6> huh
<Gryphon4200> How do I turn off the memeber join notifications? I'm using irssi
<ruan> Gryphon4200: /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS
<ruan> Gryphon4200: /help ignore
<fission6> ah i got i tnow
<Gryphon4200> Thanks ruan... The room was scrolling a little to much...
<llutz_> brightspark: removing a symlink NEVER needs rm -r
<brightspark> llutz_: yeah I didn't see his first line.  based on the error message I did see, that was the solution that came to mind.
<Liam> Hey, I'm having trouble with my wireless driver. I can't install the ndisgtk package to register my .inf file, can anyone help?
<Gryphon4200> ruan: /help ignore doesn't do anything for me
<SkiOne> this is what I came up with for d in *; do [[ -d "$d" ]] && ln -s ../.template/process_message_report.php "$d"; done
<llutz_> brightspark: is his case, rm -r   would have removed the directory (by mistake)
<ruan> Gryphon4200: check tab 1 (alt+1)
<Gryphon4200> ruan: learned something new... sweet...
<dTx> Liam, make sure your Ubuntu CD is in the drive, ensure it's listed in the repositories in Synaptic, and try it more than once. It bombed out on me the first time, but the second time it worked.
<joe_9> the Sbackup available from the Ubuntu repositories is an older version and has a bug where you cannot restore your backups. When will the repository be updated?
<Liam> DTx: I've got ubuntu installed to dual boot. When running ubuntu the install button does nothing. When on Vista, firefox does nothing and IE breaks when trying to install it.
<dTx> Liam, what does Vista Firefox and IE have to do with it?
<brightspark> llutz_: like I said, I didn't have the part where he claimed it was a symlink.  -r would have, as you pointed out, overridden the error.
<Liam> dTx: I don't have an internet connection when running Ubuntu yet, so I was going to DL the package and put it on an XHDD
<dTx> The package is on the Ubuntu install CD. Check your Repositories in Synaptic and make sure the CD is checked.
<Liam> dTx: I'm not using a CD, I installing using Wubi, or whatever the program is called.
<dTx> Ah
<dTx> You wouldn't happen to know the chipset of your wireless would you?
<Liam> Heh, no. I tried but Dell screwed me over :P
<skulltip> do i need to remove libreoffice to install openoffice?
<bart_> ppp
<dTx> Liam, I'm not sure what to tell you. I have no experience with downloading packages from Ubuntu repositories without using apt-get
<earthmeLon> I am running Ubuntu right now.  I have an extra partition on my HDD that I would like to install Natty on to do some tests.  Is there any way for me to install Natty with it's ISO on that partition without having to burn/boot from CD?  I'd like to install it without turning my computer off.  :D
<dTx> skulltip, why would you want to uninstall libreoffice for openoffice. That's quite the downgrade.
<honddddd> Hi, I have a laptop
<honddddd> When using battery, how can I set the performance.
<Jonny> Hey, does anyone have any idea why large pictures in firefox on 10.4 are coming out as noise, or heavily distorted?
<honddddd> Like hight performance and low performace
<needlez> is there a way I can check to make sure logrotate is running correctly??
<spid3rnet> how no alote aboute security
<sipior> needlez: run it manually. see if it rotated your logs.
<_UsUrPeR_> Still having problems getting my USB hard drives to mount automatically upon plugin. Here's my fstab, could somebody check this out? http://pastebin.com/9bjsutKJ
<mang0> Is there someone called snaflle or soothing like it online? im on my phone and i can't see nick list
<spid3rnet> i looking for Dr-Willis
<_UsUrPeR_> I need the USB drives to mount to the specific directories specified.
<needlez> sipior: but its set to rotate at 50k which my logs are no nowhere near, and im just using it to really limit the size of the log to 50k??
<cheater-> hi guys! my sound doesn't work and i don't know why. can someone help me?
<sipior> needlez: add data to your logs. return to step one.
<_UsUrPeR_> If I remove the fstab entries, it's not a problem, but the partitions mount to /media/[uuid]
<melow01> I turned off system sounds in Ubuntu Lucid but how do I kill the logon sound when the machine first boots up?  The Ubuntu logon screen sound.
<needlez> kk
<cheater-> i've tried watching flash videos and listening to music but neither works. this just happened today, and has worked before.
<PeaceMaker> honddddd: guy: System->Preferences->Power management
<bB0i> hello everyone
<airwork> hi. i can't mount /dev/sda1. what's the correct command?
<skulltip> dTx - the downgrade is not being able to design forms as a front-end for db processing
<jqke> airwork: mount /dev/sda1 /repertory_that_exist ?
<jqke> maybe add the option to specify the filesystem
<serghmt> Hi everyone
<serghmt> I have a weird problem
<airwork> it tells me it doesn't have a valid NTFS :O
<dTx> skulltip, I was not aware of that. Carry on. :P
<_UsUrPeR_> Still having problems getting my USB hard drives to mount automatically upon plugin. Here's my fstab, could somebody check this out? http://pastebin.com/9bjsutKJ
<bubblegummybear> Samuel2: hey
<serghmt> I can't authenticate
<skulltip> otherwise have no issue using either
<serghmt> I mean the window that tells me to input the pass
<serghmt> It appears, shakes for a second and disappears
<serghmt> I'm desperate
<serghmt> I tried google but no results
<Ang3|ofD3ath> here has anyone ever messed with cacti before I am having issues with snmp its refusing to connect to cacti
<serghmt> Any ideas about that?
<Abhijit> serghmt, are you able to input full password?
<_UsUrPeR_> serghmt: that happens when you put in the wrong password
<serghmt> I don't have the time
<needlez> yea ok so logrotate, isn't working right or not configured correctly. What I would rather have is someway to tell the file when it reaches 20 lines to erase the first line and put the new response on line 1
<serghmt> to do anything
<mang0> Guys im having trouble getting my broadcom wifi card to work with ubuntu 10.10. i would be happy if someone could help me with this problem :D please /query me your reply as im on my phone and text disappears in 10 secs lol thanks :)
<Abhijit> ??
<serghmt> it disappears
<earthmeLon> I am messing around in Grub2.  I have to set the root (root=(hd0,1)), but I am not sure which hd it is.  Is their a way to 'convert' or determine what the hd value of a particular /dev/sda* drive?
<swim> howdy folks..  does anybody have any pointers about synchronizing files between different computers for programs like rednotebook with ubuntu???
<serghmt> so no admin panel
<serghmt> Except for gksudo
<serghmt> it works that way
<mang0> Please see my above question :D
<llutz_> swim: rsync, unison
<serghmt> So basically the dialog is completely broken
<Abhijit> serghmt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474676
<sipior> needlez: consult the logrotate man page, and see if such an option exists. i suspect it doesn't.
<Abhijit> serghmt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474676
<serghmt> I don't think it's my problem
<Abhijit> no idea then
<sipior> needlez: perhaps the "nocopy" option?
<Abhijit> serghmt, ask new question on ubuntuforums.org and askubuntu.coj
<Abhijit> askubuntu.com
<mang0> Please help!
<serghmt> I mean not the dialog at startup
<mang0> See my question above
<serghmt> I will try akubuntu
<serghmt> *ask
<serghmt> Thanks
<Abhijit> !repeat | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Abhijit> ok bye
<mang0> :S
<sipior> mang0: standard protocol is to repeat your question at ten minute intervals.
<needlez> sipior: it doesn't , so what I'm thinking is there should be a way that I can tell sed when this file reaches 20 lines delete the first line... just not sure how to do that, if it would be a script that runs all the time to check, or if it should be something added to the main script that is running to do the log??
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> how can see the Multiplier  of my cpu??
<cizra> What's the name of kernel packages in Ubuntu? What do I need to install to get a kernel?
<sipior> needlez: sounds like you're just making work for yourself. the logrotate manpage does discuss hooking into the relocation scripts (postrotate, et alia)
<cptmorgan> what package provides the command arch?
<usr13> !broadcom | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<llutz_> cptmorgan: coreutils
<cizra> ahh, linux-image
<usr13> onebitxajax: in the cmos settings.
<airwork> is there an equivalent to chkdsk that can be run under ubuntu?
<ruan> airwork: fsck
<airwork> for ntfs drives, i mean
<onebitxajax> usr13← I want to know if cpu is unlocked
<ruan> airwork: ntfs tools hmm
<usr13> onebitxajax: Or look up the specs on manufacturers website
<airwork> ruan: ntfsfix told me to run chkdsk =/
<brosseaub> ntfs should be fixed in windows
<cptmorgan> llutz_: are you sure in 8.04 ? not seeing it
<ruan> i forgot the name of that ntfs tools thing
<ruan> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ruan> nonono
<ruan> data recovery. it was linked there
<llutz_> !find bin/arch hardy
<airwork> brosseaub, i can't boot to windows
<ubottu> File bin/arch found in arch-buildpackage, arch2darcs, archivemail, archmage, archmbox, archway, archzoom, ctn, devscripts, fml (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=bin/arch&mode=&suite=hardy&arch=any
<needlez> sipior: yea, just wondering if there's other ways to do things
<sipior> needlez: there are always other ways of doing things.
<brosseaub> i had to find a windows machine to fix a usb drive nothing in ubuntu could fix it
<llutz_> cptmorgan: no idea about 8.04
<ruan> airwork: ntfsprogs
<usr13> brosseaub: What needed fixing?
<ruan> !info ntfsprogs
<needlez> plus wasnt grasping logrotate all that well, so figured there had to be an easier or simplier way to just add something to my already running script
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<cptmorgan> llutz_: thanks... apt-cache wont search for provided files in packages?
<sipior> needlez: but it's surely easier to make use of the functionality already provided by logrotate.
<llutz_> cptmorgan: apt-file does
<airwork> usr13, that fdisk stuff killed /dev/sda1
<llutz_> cptmorgan: dpkg -S $(which arch)
<usr13> airwork: what do you mean it killed it?
<airwork> can't mount it
<airwork> ntfsfix tells me it's corrupted and i need to run chkdsk, but now i don't have windows anymore
<ruan> airwork: ntfsprogs
<usr13> airwork: fdisk is simply a partitioning tool.  If I recall, you asked how to delete a partition.  Well did it delete ther partition?
<needlez> sipior: but can logrotate use only one file and restrict its size and then delete first line once file reaches 20 lines?? cuz thats what I really want... I need to save space and only want the log to be 20 lines at all times, but want the log to keep updating
<Samuel2> is there a config file that contains settings for display devices?
<krey> hi, my MBR seems to have committed suicide and I can't seem to get grub working again. I've read about 200 pages of forums, can someone please help?
<brosseaub> ntsf disk table was broken and no tool in ubuntu could fit it i had to use some pretty obscure windows comand to fix it. Once the data was recovered the disk was formated to ext3....
<airwork> usr13: it deleted /dev/sda5 correctly and sda2 as well. installed ubuntu on sda6 (new partition), but sda1 is not mountable anymore
<usr13> airwork: What partition are you trying to mount?  The one you deleted?
<airwork> usr13: no, the one i left intact
<usr13> airwork: So how is it you think fdisk "killed it"?
<sipior> needlez: no, it will not run automatically when the file exceeds twenty lines. if you're really interested in saving space, logging to a remote host is a much better option.
<airwork> usr13: the fact that i can't mount it anymore?
<usr13> airwork: Your logic is flawed.
<v4nelle> guys how can i check if a package is installed manually or not?
<airwork> i deleted sda5 (blocks 5380~116764, although the drive only really goes to 12161). i'm trying to mount sda1 which is/was 1~5379.
<needlez> sipior: ok, well yea i could log to remote host didn't think of that, might just do that
<sipior> needlez: could save you a lot of trouble, i imagine.
<usr13> airwork: Clearly, the partition table had errors before you started.  Right?
<airwork> right
<needlez> yea, prolly will, don't know why I didn't think to do that
<usr13> airwork: So what happens when you try to mount it?  What error do you get?
<mehdi> how can i sync my htc ? it legend model
<usr13> airwork: And what is it you're wanting to do with it in the first place?
<M0hamed> hello all
<M0hamed> I wanted to ask a question
<airwork> i'm just trying to access the files from ubuntu, i don't really care about booting into xp (what is installed in it) any time soon. i get 'NTFS signature is missing' after mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /windows
<M0hamed> where do I t
<airwork> !ask M0hamed
<airwork> !ask | M0hamed
<ubottu> M0hamed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<M0hamed> who do I talk to about ubuntu sorce code
<M0hamed> specifically about the wubi installer
<Amgine_> How can I set up a netbook to be a web kiosk going to a specific website? We're exploring using Ubuntu/netbooks as a portable survey platform.
<M0hamed> I want to talk to the people responsible for maintaing the wubi installer about porting the installer to other distributions
<Echo9er> someone find me a computer that is = or + to this one for cheaper : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7148804
<usr13> airwork: try  mount /dev/sda1 /windows
<Samuel2> is there a config file that contains settings for display devices?
<bastidrazor> Echo9er: learn to use google.
<Samuel2> i need a way to turn of 1 device of 2 available
<Echo9er> u
<Jonii^> Can I switch from Gnome to KDE?
<usr13> airwork: But the filesystem is obviously corrupt and I doubt there is anyting you can do about it.
<Liam> I've got a driver issue. When I type "sudo lshw -C network" into terminal it shows that my wireless adapter is disconnected, and the wireless connect says "Device not ready (firmware missing)" how can I solve this?
<bastidrazor> Jonii^: yes, install kubuntu-desktop then at the login screen choose kde
<b0ot> Anyone know how to install net-snmp for ubuntu?
<ndra> hello :)
<usr13> !kde Jonii^
<usr13> !kde | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<skullboy> menuentry "Plop Boot Manager" {
<skullboy>     set root=(hd0,1)
<skullboy>     linux16 /boot/plpbt.bin
<skullboy> }
<skullboy>  what is wrong with this grub entry it when i try to boot it it says unknown file system
<FloodBot1> skullboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> Amgine_: wouldn't setting the homepage of the browser do what you want?
<airwork> usr13, it tells me i must specify the filesystem type. the disk utility tool tells me the partition type is HPFS/NTFS (0x07), but it shows 'unknown' for Usage (where sda2 is 'extended')
<propaganda> how to install pc usb camera from this file sonix-20050316.tar.gz
<airwork> usr13, you mean not even chkdsk will fix it?
<Amgine_> bastidrazor: We need to prevent loading any other pages. We'll be doing surveys in schools...
<ndra> um... i wanna ask,please help? im already install apache but if i try start apache "httpd failed" how to fix it???
<Liam> I've got a driver issue. When I type "sudo lshw -C network" into terminal it shows that my wireless adapter is disabled, and the wireless connect says "Device not ready (firmware missing)" how can I solve this?
<ruan> Amgine_: use a whitelist of pages?
<Amgine_> <googles that in FF>
<skullboy>  what is wrong with this grub entry it when i try to boot it it says unknown file system
<Starminn> How do I find the URL to listen to Internet Radio?
<M0hamed> where is the dev channel for ubuntu?
<overclucker> skullboy: are you sure you are pointing it to the right disk/partition?
<khrm> v4nelle dpkg -get-selections | grep packge name
<cryptodira> fresh install of 10.04 amd/64 .... all updates made.... neither totem nor vlc will play dvd's from the player.... but will from the HDD.... how can i fix this??
<skullboy> <overclucker> how do i tell
<Amgine_> ruan: Thanks! never had a use for those censoring add-ons before...
<Liam> I've got a driver issue. When I type "sudo lshw -C network" into terminal it shows that my wireless adapter is disconnected, and the wireless connect says "Device not ready (firmware missing)" how can I solve this?
<overclucker> skullboy: you could get a better clue of your layout with: sudo parted -l
<Echo9er> ruan help me find a better deal
<sandking> hi\
<usr13> airwork: I dont know if chkdsk will fix it or not, but it's worth a try.  The bottom line is that if you are working with MS Windows filesystems (such as vfat and [especially] ntfs) it is best to work on them from the MS Windows platform.  (Not linux).
<bastidrazor> Echo9er: you do know you're in the wrong channel for computer deals?
<airwork> usr13, i see.. i guess i'll have to wait til i go home, because i don't have a copy of windows handy
<Echo9er> oh and i suppose there is a right channel? pfft.
<cormyn> hey all, mistakingly deleted some /usr/bin/pg_* files thinking they were from a botched postgres 9 installation, but now I can't even remove/purge postgres-8.4 because pg_ctlcluster is missing ... but postgresql 8.4 won't start up now either ... how can I force a deletion of these packages so I can reinstall a clean copy?
<skullboy> <overclucker> here is the grub2 entry menuentry "Plop Boot Manager" {
<skullboy>     set root=(hd0,1)
<skullboy>     linux16 /boot/plpbt.bin
<skullboy> }
<FloodBot2> skullboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> Echo9er: #ubuntu-offtopic
<overclucker> !paste | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Echo9er> you got lucky
<usr13> airwork: Reading and writing to vfat from Linux is ok, works pretty well.  ntfs is a little different and once in a while you will have problems when accessing data on a ntfs file system, it works ok usually, but not always.  And as far as fixing errors, I wouldn't try it from Linux, only from MS Windows.
<overclucker> skullboy: paste the output of: sudo parted -l
<Samuel2> can i hide a dir or folder in ubuntu?
<zvacet> cormyn : sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package>
<overclucker> Samuel2: how hidden do you want it?
<genii-around> Samuel2: If you make it's name start with a period, yes
<cryptodira> fresh install of 10.04 amd/64 .... all updates made.... neither totem nor vlc will play dvd's from the player.... but will from the HDD.... how can i fix this??
<usr13> Samuel2: You can make it a hidden file.
<khalid> hi everyone
<a931bw> guys
<cormyn> zvacet: thanks much
<a931bw> i wonder if its possible
<a931bw> i have Apache server runnig
<thiebaude> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<a931bw> is it possible to make an html page
<zvacet> cormyn : thank me if it work  ;)
<Samuel2> hidden in such that a network user can't get to it
<a931bw> which will display my Rhythmbox current playing and playlist?
<queso> I use xterm. The option menus available by Ctrl-Clicking are no longer working for me. Any idea why?
<a931bw> or atleast mpd
<Samuel2> dot solution works fine
<Samuel2> thx
<cormyn> zvacet: nope, didn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581715/
<Liam> I've got a driver issue. When I type "sudo lshw -C network" into terminal it shows that my wireless adapter is disconnected, and the wireless connect says "Device not ready (firmware missing)" how can I solve this?
<domo_> do I install Google Chrome via the website or package manager?
<skullboy> <overclucker> http://pastebin.com/R3hhjFrF
<thiebaude> domo_, i installed it from the web
<[TK]D-Fender> domo_: I might advise to use Cromium which is provided in USC
<thiebaude> :)
<johan^izi> domo_, Download the .deb from the site and install using your package manager
<bastidrazor> domo_: chrome you would install from their site, there is a ppa for chromium nightly builds
<cormyn> zvacet: even though pgsql isn't running, it still tries a 'stop' cmd before continuing, but pg_ctlcluster doesn't exist, so the remove/purge fails
<usr13> domo_: You can install it from the package-manager if you like.
<Ga_L> Must add the repository for chromium i think
<Starminn> domo_: I installed fomr the web too
<domo_> whats the advantage from the web vs package manager?
<Hashyri> Hi, I downloaded ubuntu server, and I'm trying to install oracle SQL server on it, is it recommendable or should I go for windows ? (This is for learning purposes only)
<zvacet> cormyn:  try to remove postgresql-common first as it say in message
<usr13> domo_: If you have the proper repositories included in your sources, it can be installed via apt
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 > Using CLI to Boot > "Example: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 ro". I determined X=0, Y=7. But why obtains 'grub > linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7 ro; error:no such disk'?
<bastidrazor> Hashyri: you may find better help in #ubuntu-server
<skullboy> <overclucker> http://pastebin.com/R3hhjFrF
<Ga_L> Yes, but i think it must be added, but not sure
<zvacet> cormyn:  remove packages one by one
<khalid> where I can find Nokia PC Suite for Ubuntu 10.10?
<Hashyri> Thanks skullboy
<skullboy> <Hashyri> so what do you make of it
<kate33> ??????
<usr13> domo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<pacho> holas
<kate_33> ?????/
<_sudo> Is there a way to cause the poweroff command to prompt an "are you sure" type message?
<v4nelle> anybody to do "apt-mark showauto | grep zlib1g" to check if this package is installed by ubuntu or not?
<theprototype> Is there a way for someone to know what computer burned a certain CD? Like how a firearm can leave markings on a round?
<ruan> khalid: im not sure, but there are programs which allow you to communicate with your phone. including nokia
<ruan> !info xgnokii
<ubottu> xgnokii (source: gnokii): Datasuite for mobile phone management (X interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.29.dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 133 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bastidrazor> !info zlib1g | v4nelle
<hwnd> what is the config directory for xchat, i cant find it, i installed by apt-get but cant find any .conf files for it
<ubottu> v4nelle: zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 164 kB
<_sudo> I totally forgot the terminal I had open was SSHd into our webserver and I tried to poweroff my computer... oops!
<drc> hwnd: ~/.xchat2
<Liam> I've got a driver issue. When I type "sudo lshw -C network" into terminal it shows that my wireless adapter is disconnected, and the wireless connect says "Device not ready (firmware missing)" how can I solve this?
<bastidrazor> v4nelle: you can use the bot to aid you.. /msg ubottu info packagename
<v4nelle> ok...thx :)
<usr13> Liam: Are you using ndiswrapper?
<cormyn> zvacet: removing one by one didn't work ... hacked around it by creating a pg_ctlcluster script that just does an 'exit 0', seems to have worked for removal
<zvacet> cormyn:  good
<sandking> i just downloaded this app http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/ but when i try to install it it tells me that it's wrong architecture (i got 64 bit Ubuntu)  - shouldn't 64 bit run also 32?
<Liam> usr13: I tried to get hold of it, but while running Ubuntu I have no internet connection. And while on vista I can't DL it so I don't know how
<bastidrazor> sandking: negative.
<sandking> [not by default but i thought that this options was mentioned somewhere]
<ruan> sandking: install 32bit libs to run 32bit applications
<bastidrazor> sandking: oh wait.. ia32libs or something to that effect..
<usr13> Liam: What is the device? (What does lspci say about it?)
<cormyn> zvacet: had to do a dpkg --purge on the packages too, but all is well, thanks again
<hwnd> drc: thanks, and any updates on why this program randomly crashes?
<bbdude> un ban too
<usr13> Liam: What does iwconfig say?
<zvacet> cormyn:  I helped as I can
<drc> hwnd: what program?  xchat?  Doesn't for me.
<sandking> ruan, problem is i got these installed as i ran such apps before . but this deb doesn't want to start in app manager
<Liam> usr13: I've got this computer dual booted, finding all those things out will take a long time :P
<drc> hwnd: you might ask in #xchat
<airwork> hi. i have a 3g huawei modem and i'm connected to the interwebs through it. i can't get a single connection past 30KBps even though it's a 3G modem. I can get multiple 30KBps connections, but not one at 100KBps, for example. suggestions?
<usr13> Liam:  Ok, but we would have to have some specific information about the hardware and software before we can advise  you.
<hwnd> liam: you using a realtek card?
<Liam> hwnd: If realtek is a manufacturer no, it's Broadcom, I have the driver, I just can't get it installed into the system.
<induz> is there any way i can design ID badge on Ubuntu??
<usr13> !broadcom | Liam
<ubottu> Liam: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hwnd> when you goto system/administration/ additional drivers what does it say
<airwork> !huawei
<overclucker> skullboy: what partition dis /boot/plpbt.bin exist on?
<M0hamed> where is the dev channel for ubuntu?
<zvacet> M0hamed:  I think it is #ubuntu-devel
<skullboy> <Hashyri> same partition as Ubuntu
<pajero> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<julius_> Hello
<skullboy> <overclucker> same partition as Ubuntu
<julius_> I have a problem with my microphone and all the voip softwares I can install on Ubuntu. The only which work is Skype :/ But I would like to use a sip protocol... The recorder in Ubuntu works fine anyway. Do you have an idea about this problem ? Ekiga, SFLphone, etc. I tried everything
<overclucker> skullboy: Then I think you should try: set root=(hd0,2)
<usr13> Liam: If I had a broadcom wifi device, I would replace it something different, like atheros or intel pro or intel 2200 or... one of the ones that work well with linux.
<splnet> How do you turn on ntpd debugging?
<skullboy> <overclucker> thanks can you point out how you got that im eager to learn
<usr13> splnet: -d
<overclucker> skullboy: grub2 had a different numbering system for partitions than grub
<overclucker> !grub2 > skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy, please see my private message
<mateobur> Hello
<splnet> usr13: unfortunately it doesn't work according to man ntpd
<mateobur> I'm trying unity, it looks great so far
<mateobur> But I don't know how to run multiple instances of the terminal, for example
<usr13> splnet: Well, not sure then, -d must have been deprecated.
<Starminn> mateobur: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> splnet: What problem are you having?
<Starminn> mateobur: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Natty.
<mateobur> ok
<Starminn> mateoubr: :)
<splnet> usr13: trying to sync with an NTP server on the LAN - but when I do an ntpq -> lpassociations it shows that that peer is rejected.. no Idea why
<usr13> splnet: pastebinit /etc/ntp.conf
<mateobur> :)
<evancharlton> hey guys, not sure what's going on here. I've got some stuff on my local PATH which resolves just fine, but `which foo` returns nothing
<_sudo> calm down there Mr T
<splnet> usr13: http://pastebin.com/XDmtuBt6 -> server is 192.168.1.1
<evancharlton> _sudo: :P
<bastidrazor> evancharlton: aliases do not work with which
<evancharlton> bastidrazor: it's not an alias
<bastidrazor> evancharlton: what is it?
<evancharlton> bastidrazor: it's every bin that I added to my PATH
<evancharlton> bastidrazor: just executables. For example, the Android SDK
<evancharlton> `adb` works just fine; `which adb` = ''
<bastidrazor> evancharlton: you don't add actual files to your path. you can directories that have bins in them..
<evancharlton> bastidrazor: I know. I added dirs
<bastidrazor> evancharlton: restart your term after you've added the new directory to your path
<evancharlton> bastidrazor: in my ~/.bashrc: export PATH="$PATH:~/development/android-sdk/tools/"
<evancharlton> bastidrazor: I have
<evancharlton> hm, is it the ~ ?
<craz^> Hi, I installed the minimal version and now I am missing some menu options that my guide wants me to click. For example System > Administration > Software Sources and System>Administration>Login Screen. Is there any way I can install those things now?
<a931bw> Guys
<a931bw> how do i check
<a931bw> what app uses ALSA?
<bastidrazor> evancharlton: echo $PATH shows this addition?.. ~ is shorthand for /home/yourusername
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 > Using CLI to Boot > "Example: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 ro". Ich habe ermittelt X=0, Y=7. Warum erzeugt  'grub > linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7 ro' die Meldung 'error:no such disk'?
<evancharlton> bastidrazor: yes, it shows that. and I know what ~ is shorthand for :)
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 > Using CLI to Boot > "Example: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 ro". I determined X=0, Y=7. But why obtains 'grub > linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7 ro; error:no such disk'?
<splnet> usr13: also 192.168.1.1 is showing up as a stratum 3 server ( according to tcpdump) not sure if thats why
<bastidrazor> evancharlton: try to use the fullpath instead of ~
<evancharlton> will do
<evancharlton> one minute
<bastidrazor> evancharlton: my battery is dying. my laptop will last no longer. good luck
<evancharlton> bastidrazor: full path does it. Damn.
<evancharlton> thanks!
<bastidrazor> evancharlton: nice. now you know :)
<BajK> what is that "Tue Feb 22 20:25:29 UTC 2011" date stand for in uname -a ?
<miclen> ciaoo
<miclen> hii
<genii-around> BajK: That's when the kernel you are running was compiled
<usr13> splnet: Here's one that works:  http://pastebin.com/r3DKBEUA
<BajK> genii-around: thx
<dArKd3ViL> HI! Can anyone tell me the difference between 'fix committed' & 'fix released' for LP bugs?
<usr13> splnet: ntpdate 192.168.1.1   #To test and see what happens.
<itaylor57> bastidrazor: the ~ wasn't working because he had "'s around the PATH environment
<usr13> from a client
<herpderp> Self-admitted Ubuntu n00b. What's the first thing I should know?
<splnet> usr13: ntpdate works with my config
<usr13> splnet: From a client?
<craz^> anyone know how to get more services to show up under System > Administration?
<usr13> splnet: From another computer?
<splnet> yeah my machine (w ntp.conf that I showed you) is acting as a client to 192.168.1.1
<vish> herpderp: first thing, not to call yourself " Self-admitted Ubuntu n00b" ;p
<usr13> splnet: Well, show me the npt.conf of the server.
<splnet> usr13: don't have access to it
<sss314> Suddenly when I try to install updates from Update Manager or install any application with Ubuntu Software Center, I get a message saying "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<usr13> splnet: You can't fix what you don't have access to.
<splnet> usr13: other machines work as a broadcast client to it
<usr13> splnet: Why not just use another time server?
<splnet> usr13: why are you convinced its the server? ntpdate works to it, other broadcast clients work to it so thats why I'd like to fix ntpd
<overclucker> bullgard4: you have to 'set root=(hdx,y)' before specifying a kernel
<usr13> splnet: Ok, I must admit.  I'm not sure I know what your question is (or was).
<splnet> usr13: I need two clients to be synced with a small error between the two. Using an NTP server on the LAN does this
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<usr13> splnet: /etc/ntp.conf is a configuration file for ntpd
<splnet> usr13: the question is/was client A using ntpd needs to sync to a stratum 3 server 192.168.1.1
 * _sudo looks at the sun out the window
<splnet> usr13: right ntpd can be used for a server AND a client
<splnet> I want to use it as a client
<sss314> Suddenly when I try to install updates from Update Manager or install any open source application with Ubuntu Software Center, I get a message saying "Requires installation of untrusted packages: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<usr13> splnet: You can have them update their time often, like once a week or every other day and that should do it. Right?  Just have them use the same time server, what ever time server you like.
<Danny_Joris_> small question: does Ubuntu for netbooks have the same functionality as Ubuntu for desktops? Is it only the GUI that is simplified or can you also do less with it?
<splnet> usr13: right I just want that server to be the one on the LAN.. but ntpd is rejecting it for some reason. You get my problem now?
<wmp> hello, i have problem with dpkg-buildpackage, this is part from my debian/control: http://wklej.org/id/494686 and this is error from dpkg-buildpackage: http://wklej.org/id/494689
<MarconM> how i disable my trash
<zachlr> The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:  * openjdk-6-jdk  * ecj  * gcj-4.4-jdk  * gcj-4.5-jdk -- I'm a little confused about which of these is the right one, and why there is more than one.
<MarconM> i want to delet forever
<drc> splnet: You might try asking in #ntp
<usr13> splnet: Well, not sure why ntpd is rejecting it, but can't use ntpdate instead?  Is that a viable work-around?
<usr13> drc: Good idea.
<overclucker> Danny_Joris_: only the interface is different
<splnet> usr13: well I could with a crontab but thats kind of what ntpd is supposed to do
<Danny_Joris_> overclucker: cool, thanks!
<drc> usr13: Right tool/channel for the right job :)
<madsj> hi; I get no errors when I run "sudo pm-hibernate", but my computer is not hibernating
<wmp> #ubuntu.pl
<mehdi> anyone know any thing about htc syncing?
<usr13> splnet: I know, but until you fix it, ... I don't know and don't know how to fix it. And I know drc... right tool for right job... but just a work-around....
<Samuel2> do i need a virusscanner on my ubuntu?
<jrib> !virus | Samuel2, no
<ubottu> Samuel2, no: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<madsj> !security | Samuel2
<ubottu> Samuel2: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Samuel2> i run a webserver here is there no risk at all?
<madsj> Samuel2: on localhost, or for everyone? In the latter case, I hope you have some firewall-rules
<jdeslaur> samuel2: everything is exploitable
<Samuel2> is there are firewall active on ubuntu by default?
<erUSUL> Samuel2: no
<Samuel2> oke what is a good firewall?
 * drc notes to self, NEVER go to a website Samuel2  has anything to do with
<Samuel2> can i make it in a way so its only available to some selected ip's?
<syrinx_> wat
<[TK]D-Fender> Samuel2: Yes.. by setting up a firewall
<Samuel2> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<[TK]D-Fender> Samuel2: And you already HAVE one.. its called iptables
<Samuel2> great
<Samuel2> i'll take the server down for now
<Samuel2> to be save
<Ploploploop> Hello, I have a problem : the space to entre my password to log in my session doesn' appears at boot. Has someone encoutered a similar problem?
<usr13> Samuel2: What kind of server is it?
<Samuel2> apache2
<Samuel2> basic lamp
<_antant_> Can I mount 2 folders to the same place, so the contents are merged?
<Ploploploop> It's a new installation, right after an upgrade
<_antant_> ok, more basic question. I've mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/Media, can I then mount /mnt/Media/Media to /home/ant/Media ?
<Samuel2> is there a GUI for iptables?
<cryptodira> fresh install of 10.04 amd/64 .... all updates made.... neither totem nor vlc will play dvd's from the player.... but will from the HDD.... how can i fix this??
<erUSUL> !info gufw | Samuel2
<ubottu> Samuel2: gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<bullgard4> overclucker: Inserting a line 'grub> root=(hd0,7)' before the linux ... command obtains also the 'error: file not found.' message.
<Ploploploop> Help?
<Samuel2> great
<Samuel2> i love ubuntu
<coz_> hey all
<hamstar_> Hi ^_^
<coz_> Sami345,  very cool
<_sudo> overclucker: love the name
<Sami345> coz_, don't highlight me :D
<zek152> is there an option to have "ls" display a file like "fd2" before a file like "fd100"?
<ilea> anyone knows if empathi haves plugins for sending files or video calling?
<bullgard4> ZekYou ca try 'sort'
<usr13> zek152: not sure what your question is but see man ls
<bullgard4> zek152: You ca try 'sort'
<usr13> zek152: You can reverse the order  ls -ltr
<usr13> zek152: You can reverse the order  ls -r
<peteyk> time to drink my own piss
<peteyk> this was meant for another channel (reddit)
<peteyk> dammit
<bullgard4> !language | peteyk
<ubottu> peteyk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pyrofallout> lol
<pyrofallout> really?
<ilea> anybody knows if empathi haves some plug-ins for sending files and vor video chat????
<ilea> for*
<zek152> usr13, thanks.  i think ive confirmed that what I would like can't be done easily
<bullgard4> ilea: Yes.
<usr13> zek152: There are verious ways to sort files, you can pipe ls to sort.  See man sort
<brontosaurusrex> zek152, what you are looking for is called: natural sort order, not that i know how to do that in bash
<bullgard4> ilea: To video-chat via Empathy you'll need only a recent version of Ubuntu and installing Empathy packages, a webcam, a communication partner and some luck for NAT traversing. Your computer needs to be powerful enough. A centrino class computer often is not sufficient.
<_antant_> I've mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/Media, can I then mount /mnt/Media/Media to /home/ant/Media ?
<Dwood> Hey guys, i've been having a problem with my sounds, someone want to help me troubleshoot with my alsa-base file?
<delac> trying to connect my backup drive (external usb). doesn't connect and gives these lines in syslog:
<delac> end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0
<delac> Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0
<delac> thoughts?
<zek152> thanks all, for anyone who is curious "ls | sort -V" does a natural sort.
<brontosaurusrex> zek152, how about: ls --sort=version ?
<zek152> brontosaurusrex, thanks,  i was having trouble figuring out the name for what i wanted so your input was invaluable
<hazzarux> evening, everybody!
<raido> zek152: does the "v" option not do that?
<scarleo> delac: Do you know what filesystem is on sdc?
<scarleo> delac: also, are you sure the drive is working ok?
<delac> scarleo: it's ntfs
<delac> cashback: and it was working ok a while ago
<delac> cashback: sory, that was not for you
<brontosaurusrex> right, ls -v should do the same
<cashback> np
<delac> scarleo: althoug that while includes a upgrade fron lucid to maveric
<keplenk> hey guys, anybody knows any plugin or software that can download flash videos on a web browser (embedded or not).  It is like Internet Download Manager in Windows.
<mcb_2> keplenk: You can use Flah video downloader. It is an Firefox add-on.
<bubblegummybear> keplenk: illegal though
<shym> hi all
<bubblegummybear> hey
<shym> why i cant join #django ?
<_sudo> can't you access the url directly and goto file saveas
<bubblegummybear> shym: you need to be registered
<scarleo> Ok, so it has been working ok? Can you try to reinstall ntfs-3g?
<keplenk> mcb_2: thanks ill try it
<scarleo> delac: ^
<bubblegummybear> !register | shym
<ubottu> shym: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<delac> ok, I'll try
<crow_> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/the_mask
<bubblegummybear> ><
<akret> hi i have been facing some problems with the network manager in ubuntu10.10
<airstr1ke> where can i change settings for unit?
<datalay> can i communicate with serial port connected smart card device.. with fgets() and fputs()
<airstr1ke> is there a config file (text-like) for the mobile broadband (3g) connections set in nm-connection-editor?
<akret> my cell phone restarts after 5 minutues of connection
<hwilde> hi I lost a smbmount and now it says the directory is d?????????   ? ?    ?        ?                ?
<hwilde> I cannot remount or delete it
<delac> scarleo: actually, now that I tried it on my kubuntu (different  computer), I don't think it's bad drivers. It will give the same errors there.
<scarleo> delac: Might be something bad with the disk then
<scarleo> delac: If you have nothing valuable on it you could try reformat it, but do take a backup of anything you want to save ffirst if possible
<pl4sm4> where can I go for help on backtrack related issues?
<tjiggi_fo> #backtrack-linux
<pl4sm4> tjiggi_fo: i think that is a moderated channel, and i can't send things to the channel.
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here used FreeNX?
<pl4sm4> i can only listen in
<delac_> scarleo: seems I disconnected there
<delac_> scarleo: what I was saying, is that I think the disk is goner
<Curly_Q> Also has anyone here used:   NoMachineNX?
<scarleo> delac_: Yeah, sounds like it, if you get any contact with it you could try to reformat if there is nothing valuable on it
<tjiggi_fo> pl4sm4, just ask for voice
<scarleo> delac_: there are probably some disk checking tools available but I've never used any of those
<delac_> scarleo: well, it was my backup disk, but luckily the data is elsewhere too :)
<pl4sm4> tjiggi_fo: oh.. thanks :)
<Curly_Q> Delac there is a Windows program that is called:  "Spinrite"    check it out.
<delac_> scarleo: now I just gotta get a another backup disk quickly...
<acicula> delac_: if its an usb disk try removing the disk and connecting it via sata
<Curly_Q> Delac here is the website:   http://www.grc.com/spinrite.htm
<akret> can i get the network manager in ubuntu 9.04
<scarleo> delac_: there are some results if you google your error, maybe some solution, like this for example: http://openplug.org/plugforum/index.php?topic=206.0
<Curly_Q> That software will check your hard drive for anything.
<akret> i have ubuntu 10.10
<cryptodira> fresh install of 10.04 amd/64 .... all updates made.... neither totem nor vlc will play dvd's from the player.... but will from the HDD.... how can i fix this??
<acicula> akret: 9.04 comes with networkmanager as well
<acicula> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<acicula> and maybe
<Curly_Q> Spinrite will correct all 1's & 0's on your hard drive and then you can install properly any OS.
<acicula> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<acicula> ah, check those two wiki pages cryptodira , you need to add a few packages to make dvd playback work
<acicula> cryptodira: you may have to set a regioncode on your dvd drive as well(which you can only do a few times), the dvd wiki should cover that
<akret> @acicula i am having problems with the ubuntu10.10 network manager... it was going fine with the 9.04
<cryptodira> acicula, Thank YOU!
<spid3rnet> how no progamming on google
<spid3rnet> how no progamming on python
<acicula> akret: ah ok,but  you cant mix and match versions between ubuntu versions
<spid3rnet> xD
<acicula> what problem are you having on 10.10
<gyyrog_> when I run ifconfig on the interface I connect to with my vpn I get 10.1.1.23 --> 10.1.1.24 under the tun0 adapter
<gyyrog_> what does the  arrow mean?
<shmup> so i did an export to my $paths, 4x.. being a derp. so when i echo $paths i see /home/shmup/bin 4x
<shmup> i'm trying to see where these are stored. i dont see it in .profile or .bashrc
<shmup> google isnt helping. any idea?
<niko-nojo> Hi - I've just set up the Evolution mail client with Gmail. It has imported all the filters that I had in Gmail. However, when I get a new email it only appears in the folder when I click on the folder. Anyone got any tips on how I can resolve this ? Do I need to set up new filters again ?
<acicula> shmup: /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc, man bashrc and scroll to the end of the man page to list which config files it uses
<delac_> scarleo: it's ide, but maybe I could try to plug it directly. I think I still have a spare connector on the mobo. Those other solutions on the other hand seem bit of a long shots...
<akret> @acicula  i use mobile broadband ... my cell phone restarts after 15 mins.. cell phone is sony ericsson w200i
<acicula> akret: your cell phone reboots?
<akret> it goes to the memory mode
<acicula> delac_: well you could always try cooling the disk with dry ice if you are not able to access it normally
<acicula> akret: dont know what you mean by that
<akret> with the nokia n97 it  disconnects
<scarleo> delac_: I agree, but maybe better than loosing it, it's up to you :)
<skullboy> how do i host a pop3 and stmp server
<akret> i think its some cache it uses on phone or something
<ihack4fun> Does anyone use their Ipod w/ Ubuntu
<ihack4fun> I need to sync and transfer music files
<acicula> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<acicula> never done it myself, but it should work
<shmup> acicula: i don't see a man for bashrc
<acicula> shmup: man bash
<cryptodira> acicula, you solved the totem/vlc dvd playing problem!  Thanks Again.
<akret> @acicula  i have seen some post people  having  problems on wifi or lan.... there seem to be a major problem in the network manager this time around
<acicula> cryptodira: have fun
<acicula> akret: i dont know, but its not really clear to me what problem you are experiencing either
<crow_> irc://irc.devilirc.org/whiffle
<KB1JWQ> crow_: ?
<agw> salut
<shlm> hello
<shlm> there
<shlm> i got a question about postfix
<shlm> i got several vhost working with apache
<shlm> each vhost associate with a domain name
<shlm> my question is how to create postfix related email id
<inckie> anyone who can help me with a routing issue between to subnets with a ubuntu server as gateway/nat device
<newb13> Hey guys, I have a simple question. I just installed Ubuntu netbook, and I can't put icons/programs on the desktop.. How can I fix this?
<vacho>  anyone running webmin on ubuntu?
<shlm> ?
<shlm> how ?
<EvilPhoenix> vacho:  i used to, why?
<itaylor57> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<vacho> EvilPhoenix: heard it's not supported or does not work?
<vacho> oh there we go :)
<administrador_> carmenfcamacho@hotmail
<vacho> then what's a good alternative to webmin?
<vacho> itaylor57: so there is no way of getting it to work? I really like having a UI tool for setting up sites.
<newb13> Hey guys, I have a simple question. I just installed Ubuntu netbook, and I can't put icons/programs on the desktop.. How can I fix this?
<mang0> Hey! I've just got a problem with connecting Ubuntu LiveCD to my wifi internet-It may be somthing to do with my graphics card....I know the model and stuff :) Its a broadcom card, which I have heard aren't good for Linux....can anyone hlep me?
<Oer> vacho openpanel.org
<mang0> *help
<newb13> Hey guys, I have a simple question. I just installed Ubuntu netbook, and I can't put icons/programs on the desktop.. How can I fix this?
<mang0> !repeat |new13
<ubottu> new13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<everythingWorks> hi ubuntu friends
<mang0> !repeat |newb13
<ubottu> newb13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mang0> lol woops
<Maarten> Is there a remote desktop protocol to access an ubuntu system that performs a little better then VNC? I'm gonna take a strawl through the depositories, but just wondering if anyone uses something better. Right now I just use the standard remote access feature, and TightVNC from the client side.
<everythingWorks> Ive just installed my ubuntu 10.04, but now ive forgotten my password and cant log in! :(
<everythingWorks> What can i do so?
<Maarten> everythingWorks: Think REAL hard. ;)
<newb13> Hey guys, I have a simple question. I just installed Ubuntu netbook, and I can't put icons/programs on the desktop.. How can I fix this?
<everythingWorks> maarten: ive tried around 100 combos yet hihi :P
<mang0> newb13 stop repeating your question
<acicula> Maarten: there is the XDMCP system, remote X using forwarding(using ssh), RDP or freeNX
<KramB> Does Task Manager usually take about 15% of a CPU?  Is that normal.
<Zelozelos> newb13 right click. create  launcher?
<mang0> If no one can answer it, ask on the forums
<Maarten> everythingWorks: Only thing I can think about is logging on with root or another administrative account and use the passwd command to change the password of the user.
<vacho> is ubuntu BSD?
<acicula> Maarten: there is also the linux terminal system, but i think that uses xdmcp
<acicula> vacho: no
<everythingWorks> maarten: how can i do that? :)
<newb13> Zelozelos, I can't even right click it..?
<Maarten> acicula: Do any of those match the performance of the Microsoft RDP client/server? (one of the things they done right....)
<vacho> I wonder if openpanel is good? anyone have experience with it?
<mang0> newb13 its on the right hand side of the mouse
<mang0> lol jk
<Maarten> everythingWorks: SSH into the system with a terminal from another machine perhaps.
<mang0> so what happens when you try to right click?
<bp> s
<acicula> Maarten: dont know, ssh with export works for me
<newb13> mang0, I can't do anything, right click, or anything like that..
<tsnovo> alguem poderia me ajudar??
<mang0> so you right click and nothing happens?
<Maarten> acicula: thanks, I am going to experiment some. :)
<everythingWorks> maarten: sounds complicated
<tsnovo> someone can help me???
<acicula> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<everythingWorks> i better should reinstall that whole thing
<newb13> Yes, that is correct mang0
<tsnovo> okay
<mang0> hm....does left click work?
<mang0> its not your mouse?
<vacho> Oer: u got a sec?
<tsnovo> i don't speak english so good so forgive me
<newb13> Left/right works on programs etc. Maybe I Should try to restart my system? I've installed packages and buncha stuff and haven't restarted, could that be a reason mang0?
<zykes-> is there any way I can trace a ata8 to a device name ?
<mang0> hmm
<mang0> I dont think its that
<KramB> How can I change Docky's size?  Instead of going all the way across my desktop, only some of it.
<mang0> Have you tried just right clicking on the desktop?
<joshua__> can anyone help me format my hard drive to NTFS?
<tsnovo> i use ubuntu 9.10 and videos on youtube stay black
<Emprah> Anyone out there have good experience with Samba4?
<newb13> Yes mang0 I have, nothing is happenin'
<mang0> :S
<mang0> Google?
<vacho> itaylor57: http://www.webmin.com/support.html
<vacho> itaylor57: cmon man, it's supporting ubuntu??
<namnatulco> how would I go about debugging sound issues with flash?
<KramB> How can I change Docky's size?
<newb13> Searched like a maniac, nothing.
<namnatulco> (ubuntu 10.10, x86, adobe's flash plugin, firefox)
<shift_> hello
<tsnovo> hum...
<tsnovo> how can i fix??
<joshua__> i need for format my hard drive to NTSF, any help?
<shlm> hello
<shlm> is there anyone there ?
<histo> tsnovo: install flash
<histo> !flash | tsnovo
<ubottu> tsnovo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shlm> i mean anyone know about what postfix is it ?
<shift_> are there polish people? ;)
<Pici> shlm: Yes.
<Pici> !pl | shlm
<ubottu> shlm: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Zelozelos> newb13 try opening nautilus to the desktop folder and adding one there
<Pici> shlm: sorry, that wasn't for you.
<vacho> itaylor57: !!!!!!!!
<tsnovo> i already instaled
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why when my volume is muted, it shows three different pictures at times? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute1.png  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute2.png  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute3.png
<KramB> How can I change Docky's Size?
<mang0> newb13 sorry, i cant help then...
<Pici> shift_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mang0> KramB google
<Pici> !google | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mang0> <__<
<newb13> Zelozelos, I cannot open folder or anything like that
<mang0> >__>
<newb13> I can't even create a folder.
<mang0> ^.^
<shift_> thanks
<tsnovo> histo, i already instaled
<mang0> EVERYONE TELSS ME TO GOOGLE THINGS PICI!! *rage*
<tsnovo> but don't work
 * mang0 rants
<Pici> mang0: Then you can throw that factoid at them next time.
<shlm> why i have to go to pl ?
<mang0> >:3
<histo> tsnovo: go to about:plugins in your browser make sure flash is showing up
<shlm> picu
<Zelozelos> newb13 it sounds like either your're missing a piece of the puzzle/or you need to review the basic ubuntu information
<mang0> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> shlm: We know what postfix is.  Either ask a detailed question here, or in #ubuntu-server if you'd prefer.
<SlickT10> Hey, guys. I installed ubuntu on a temporary laptop, and then moved the harddrive back to the intended laptop. Most everything works fine, but I am having a few problems. Namely screen size, and modem. Is there a way to reconfigure sound?
<mang0> ooooh
<Zelozelos> newb13 r u completely new to ubuntu/linux?
<tsnovo> where is my browser make?
<degisulen> l
<newb13> Zelozelos, I have used regular Ubuntu before
<vacho> is ubuntu debian?
<histo> tsnovo: what is your native language?
<Nierle> hi,  i know i can turn my pc into a proxy using ssh but how do i set an access controlo based on outgoing port number? ty
<tsnovo> portuguese
<joshua__> i need to format my hard drive to NTFS but it will not let me do it
<tsnovo> i'm from brasil
<Pici> !pt | tsnovo
<ubottu> tsnovo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<histo> Nierle: what do you mean access control?
<Zelozelos> newb13 ah ok, so you know how to its just not working,,,ummm...idk what could be causing the issues...can you open nautilus?
<Nierle> i just don't want users to connect to any server worldwide using my connection
<histo> Nierle: what your ssh connection?
<Nierle> well i just type ssh -f -N -D 0.0.0.0:1080 localhost :)
<newb13> yes I can
<newb13> Zelozelos, yes I can
<Nierle> but that forwards anything
<Zelozelos> newb13 ok so navigate to the desktop folder, is there anything in there?
<joshua__> can anyone help me format my hard drive?
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why when my volume is muted, it shows three different pictures at times? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute1.png  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute2.png  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute3.png
<usr13> joshua__: Sure
<Nierle> i want it to work only if the guest asks for foo.com or foo.com:2596
<usr13> joshua__: What are you booted into now?
<newb13> yes, "spotify" and "spotify.lnk
<newb13> "
<histo> Nierle: yeah it forwards for only computers on the ssh connection
<Nierle> yes
<Nierle> that's not the problem
<Zelozelos> newb13 do they show on your desktop?
<histo> Nierle: the outside world won't get to the forward. I'm not sure I understand you.
<mehdi> is wifi diffrent with wireless?
<newb13> Zelozelos, no they do not
<joshua__> urs13: what do you mean?
<histo> Nierle: do you want to lock down ssh ?
<usr13> joshua__: What is the reason for formatting the Hard Drive?  Do  you have a new purpose for it?
<Nierle> yes
<Nierle> in some way
<Nierle> :)
<joshua__> usr13: putting windows 7 onto it
<Nierle> i mean the only request that areto be accepted
<histo> Nierle: I would install fail2ban and maybe look at using key based authentication
<townes> in gnome-volume-control there is no hardware listed, and output says 'dummy output - stereo' any idea where to begin (sound is not working)
<Zelozelos> newb13 ahh ok, have you modified anything as far as the backgrounds/compiz/or anything else that has to do with backgrounds
<Nierle> are those to service.com:2596
<histo> Nierle: fail2ban bans ips after 3 login attempts
<histo> Nierle: I don't understand.
<newb13> Zelozelos, nope, just added a new background, but it didnt show before that either
<Zelozelos> newb13 ok 1 sec i have to do a little re-capping
<usr13> joshua__: This channel is for Ubuntu help.  Not sure what this has to do with ubunu, but basically if you just delete the partitions on it, you'll be good to go and you can do that with fdisk.
<newb13> okay thank you ze
<leftist> i was buring a ubuntu 10.10. dvd do i want to burn as a file or as contents. it's an iso. i am brain dead right now.
<newb13> Zelozelos*
<usr13> joshua__: suido fdisk -l | pastebinit
<usr13> joshua__: and let's see what you have now.
<acicula> leftist: you want to burn the entire iso, not store it as a file
<usr13> joshua__: Show us the URL
<leftist> ok thanks acicula i am brain dead today.
<leftist> thanks
<Zelozelos> ugggh can someone please direct newb13 how to make sure the options in gconf-editor are allowing desktop items to show?
<btorch> can I get help on uec ubuntu images here or is there another channel ?
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why when my volume is muted, it shows three different pictures at times? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute1.png  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute2.png  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9337212/mute3.png
<vacho> itaylor57
<joshua__> usr13: http://pastebin.com/dYRVmCqT
<usr13> joshua__: But basically, if the hard drive you want to format is /dev/sda then issue  command: sudo fdisk /dev/sda  #Type m for help
<danharibo> ok, How can I turn off the breadcrumb in Thunar or Nautilus?
<acicula> joshua__: usr13 you cant format /dev/sda
<vacho> anyone here used webmin on ubuntu? Did it work?
<acicula> joshua__: usr13 you will have to create a partition on sda and format that partition
<staticsafe> vacho: i do all the time
<acicula> vacho: sure its possible, but its not packaged for ubuntu anymore
<arand> !webmin | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<usr13> joshua__: sudo fdisk /dev/sda ; p ; d ; 5 ; d ; 2 ; d ; 1 ; p ; w ; q
<usr13> joshua__: type m for help
<vacho> staticsafe: so it works fine for you?
<staticsafe> vacho: it does indeed
<orudie> can someone please help me? I installed vmware tools and at boot I get error: no such disk , I posted this on vmware forums but i'm not getting any responses http://communities.vmware.com/message/1718892#1718892
<trism> danharibo: you can do it temporarily in nautilus with ctrl+L, or permanently by setting the key /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry in gconf-editor
<Sansui350A> umm.. webmin works just FINE in Ubuntu/Debian
<Sansui350A> lawl @ derp
<danharibo> trism: thanks
<joshua__> usr13: so what do i need to do?
<vacho> ok, I am about to install webmin, should I install apache, mysql php manually myself or that is handles by webmin?
<usr13> acicula:  You are correct, you can only format a partition.  But he does not need to format anything, just needs to delete the partitions.
<mithridates> how can I edit win registry when I'm in ubuntu?
<rhada> I ceated a sym link with ln 0s how do I delete a smy link?
<usr13> joshua__: sudo fdisk /dev/sda ; p ; d ; 5 ; d ; 2 ; d ; 1 ; p ; w ; q
<joshua__> usr13: then?
<Sansui350A> vacho, I just install webmin via gdebi on the cli.. and it just works
<Sansui350A> I'm using it on a 10.10 server atm
<acicula> usr13: ah ok, seems i misunderstood it then
<usr13> joshua__: Open a terminal window.  Type command: sudo fdisk /dev/sda   #When you have that done let me know and I'll give you next command.
<staticsafe> vacho: you can install LAMP yourself, or when you install webmin, you can choose to install the server stuff from there.
<keplenk> mcb_2: thanks for the flash video downloader .. do you know any such thing in chrome?
<vacho> staticsafe: maybe i'll let webmin install lamp then.. seems better?
<vacho>  
<joshua__> usr13, ok
<Paddy_NI> What was the name of that app Jono Bacon made to show people 'Quickly' ... it came with many examples
<staticsafe> vacho: sure
<staticsafe> brb
<rhada> i created a smy link with ln -s how do I delete a smy link?
<vacho> I switched to centos just for webmin and centos sucks... the default install is very unoptimized
<usr13> joshua__: see my private message
<acicula> rhada: unlink
<Paddy_NI> I cannot find it any where.. I do believe it needed a package called "python-snippets" or something
<Zelozelos> newb13 ok try this, alt+f2 type gconf-editor, navigate to desktop/gnome/background, deselect the draw_background check, do you see them now
<Paddy_NI> It actually came out not long after lernid
<newb13> one minute Zelozelos
<rhada> aciula: ok so the command starts with unlink -s? then the path
<newb13> Zelozelos, nothing comes up when i press alt+f2
<Aerosonic> hey guys
<Zelozelos> newb13 ahh ok do you see any window boarders/headers?
<acicula> rhada:  just unlink file
<townes> pulseaudio --start = E: main.c: Daemon startup failed. ?
<newb13> no.. Zelozelos
<rhada> aciculs the sym link i want to unlink is ln -s echolot.html index.html
<Zelozelos> newb13  ahhh ok now things are making a little more sense. you need to restart metacity  the command is metacity -restart i think
<Pici> Zelozelos: metacity --replace
<Zelozelos> ahh yep thats it
<newb13> Zelozelos, "metacity: Unknown option -restart"
<B4ckBOne> how do i permanently change the rights of my laptops gsensor device?
<rhada> acicula: wrong nick just not ok the smy link I want to unlink is ln -s echolot.html index.html
<Zelozelos> newb13 hmmm...now using metacity...what ubuntu r u using again?
<Zelozelos> **not using
<newb13> Zelozelos, 9.10 - I googled and it was "metacity &", I did that and it said "unknown@ubuntu:~$ Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager"
<rhada> acicula: so the command would be unlink echolot.html index.html ?
<HelloWorld> Is there an SVN server packaged with either Desktop or Server?  Or just add it seperately?
<Zelozelos> ohhh nvm the command is metacity --replace   not restart sorry its been a while since ive had this issue
<acicula> rhada: just the symlink, look at the man page
<BajK> :O just noticed, now unix time begins with 13xxx since march 13 :O
<Zelozelos> newb13  ohhh nvm the command is metacity --replace   not restart sorry its been a while since ive had this issue
<midway> anyone here?
<HelloWorld> we're here
<llllllllll> hi
<midway> I gota issue
<newb13> Zelozelos,
<newb13> I wrote that
<newb13> And everything is gone..?
<newb13> My panel, side panel etc.
<Zelozelos> newb13 ok ...just do a full restart ill be here when u get back
<newb13> okay Zelozelos , thanks
<midway> im downloading ubuntu for a client, it its almost finished on the download and it says ready whenever you are. I open the display and it says this atkbd serio0: use 'setkeycodes' e00d <keycode> to make it known
<llllllllll> im new to IRC, how is everything back in the 90's
<midway> got any ideas for me
<optimist_> hi
<midway> hi
<llllllllll> hi 90's chat
<ejv> !offtopic | llllllllll
<ubottu> llllllllll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llllllllll> sorry i'll be immature somewhere else..
<midway> Anyone willing to help me out?
<optimist_> hello world!
<newb13> Zelozelos, okay everything is restored now
<Zelozelos> do you have boarders n icons now? newb13
<bluenic> anyone know how to setup a git server?
<optimist_> i don't know
<newb13> No I do not Zelozelos  :/
<bluenic> gone over git server installs on google and none work. perhaps ubuntu works?
<ejv> can someone explain this, im using navicat lite (free version) to log into an Ubuntu mysql server on my local LAN, last night i was going nuts trying to log in with my password getting "Access Denied" errors, now when i log in without a password it randomly works
<midway> im downloading ubuntu for a client, it its almost finished on the download and it says ready whenever you are. I open the display and it says this atkbd serio0: use 'setkeycodes' e00d <keycode> to make it known
<newb13> Does anybody have a good VNC viewer that works on ubuntu, I need to connect to a LInux VPS!
<ejv> newb13: tsclient
<Zelozelos> newb13 ummm...very strange i guess this one's over my head...only other suggestion i have is to make a new user account and login to it n see if its working correctly--this will make a brand new out-of-the-box account...if it works correctly on the new account its an option/config error if not...i have no idea what to do from there
<newb13> okay thanks zeleftikam[S67]
<newb13> Zelozelos, *
<zeleftikam[S67]> newb13, no problem
<Zelozelos> np newb13 good luck ;)
<elijah>  Is there a way to install GIMP 2.7 from Kubuntu through a repo?
<Bossbear> http://www.docstoc.com/docs/8424853/Trans-Dimensional-Unified-Field-Theory-82009
<Maarten> acicula: I went with xrdp eventually, it works really well :)
<ejv> why don't you ask in #kubuntu
<format120> hey guys, im trying to install crunch, did a make, make install, but it wont run, can i get someone to verify that it workd if i pastbin the terminal string?
<midway> Zelozelos: can you assist me?
<elijah> ejv: Ok, how about  "Is there a way to install GIMP 2.7 from Ubuntu through a repo?" - Same thing no?
<itaylor57> bluenic: git is avaialable in the repos, also a good product is gitolite , you will probably get more support in #git
<newb13> ejv, can you give me some assistant
<newb13> Computer: My IP
<newb13> Protocol: RDP (?)
<elenzar> всем привет
<Zelozelos> midway pbbt i have no idea whats goin on w that
<newb13> Username: root
<newb13> Password: password to root
<FloodBot2> newb13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newb13> Domain: ?
<newb13> Client hostname: ?
<midway> damn
<patryk_> eelo ;d
<newb13> am i banned? <.<
<newb13> midway, can you see what I write
<KB1JWQ> newb13: No, but you flooded.
<newb13> Sorry about that
<WeThePeople> does ubuntu have ATI drivers avail.
<KB1JWQ> !ask | newb13
<ubottu> newb13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ejv> newb13: don't private message people without asking, part of overall IRC netiquette.
<newb13> ejv, sorry, I am new to IRC aswell
<format120> http://pastebin.com/E2Kddx3q
<ejv> and no I can't, i'm sorry i'm busy with other work.
<format120> any help would be grate
<midway> Think another ubunu channel might help me?
<Chr|s> hey guys
<Chr|s> How come putty wont paste text ?
<speedrunnerG55> i use smuxi
<newb13> Chr|s, what vnc viewer can I use to connect to linux VPS?
<speedrunnerG55> how do i add channelt to join whenever i start this program
<staticsafe> format120: type this in terminal - whereis crunch
<Chr|s> Newb13 putty
<ejv> Chr|s: it can, just right click and it'll send whatever is in your buffer
<Chr|s> sudo apt-get install putty
<Chr|s> ejv: thats what I thought, but its not lol
<newb13> Isn't that to control it?
<format120> -whereis command not found staticsafe
<staticsafe> hmm
<staticsafe> format120: try ./crunch
<format120> ok
<format120> yep, thanks
<maria> ola
<staticsafe> no problem format120
<Curly_Q> Newb13 have you tried UltraVNC it works with X11VNC. Make sure you set up a password with Linux.
<optimist_> hello world!
<newb13> Curly_Q, I don't get it now. X11VNC? What is that
<Curly_Q> Newb13 also are you trying to use VNC from Windows to Linux or Linux to Linux?
<newb13> From linux to linux Curly_Q
<Curly_Q> Ok.
<Curly_Q> If you open up a terminal you can see if your Linux distro has x11vnc but typing in   sudo x11vnc
<newb13> Curly_Q, I installed x11vnc now
<newb13> I want a graphical interface like UltraVNC On windows.
<townes> no sound; haven't recently installed or updated anything. in volume control, no hardware is shown
<tobiassjosten> Whichever domain I try to resolve, always get an IP. Even fake domains. Any ideas what could cause this?
<townes> googling at the moment but I'm hitting a wall
<moRph> exit
<tobiassjosten> Dig shows me the domains doesn't have any pointers. And I'm getting a new IP for the same domain each time I try and resolve it.
<Curly_Q> Newb13 you can try this:    sudo apt-get install vncviewer.
<Curly_Q> Without the period at the end of the sentence.
 * townes facepalms
<newb13> Curly_Q, I installed it. It says VNC Server: I put in my VPS IP, pressed Enter and it just dissapeared.
<newb13> Curly_Q: vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<newb13> Unable to connect to VNC serve
<Kartagis> how can I check what my wireless card's chipset is?
<ccta-server> How do you enable an application to pass through firestarter UDP
<Curly_Q> Make sure you do an aptitude update first.
<dru__> HEy any1 there who could help with sound quality problems on an acer laptop?
<orudie> can anyone help me check if my disk is properly mounted ?
<newb13> Curly_Q, Can you please tell me how to do that? I am completely new to Ubuntu
<orudie> i get error: disk not found, when ubuntu server is booting
<Kartagis> orudie, mount
<Curly_Q> Also do:     sudo apt-get update
<Kartagis> how can I check what my wireless card's chipset is?
<Curly_Q> Also sudo aptitude update before sudo apt-getting anything.
<dru__> HEy any1 there who could help with sound quality problems on an acer laptop??
<newb13> Curly_Q, I did sudo aptitude update, it says "aptitude: command not found"
<Curly_Q> That will ensure that you have the right dependencies.
<newb13> Curly_Q, Okay I did sudo apt-get update, and now?
<newb13> How do I get the VNC server IP?
<Curly_Q> Newb13 type this command:     sudo apt-get install aptitude
<llutz> Curly_Q: there is no need to install aptitude
<Primaris> Hi all. I've got a Toshiba Satellite L335-S7915 running a freshly-updated copy of Ubuntu 10.10; it has a SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad listed on it, but no matter what I do, it will not accept any input from the pad. I've tried the DKMS drivers that were listed on the support site, but to no avail. I've checked my settings in System --> Mouse --> Touchpad, and everything is clean so far as I can tell. Any ideas? Thanks!
<Chr|s> ok this is really frustraiting, I can't copy and paste within putty like I have done in the past
<Chr|s> right click isn't working for some reason
<newb13> okay Curly_Q, I have installed it now! :-)
<fisix> does anybody know how to rearrange the icons between and within the notification area and indicator applet?
<Curly_Q> Newb13, if you need to know your IP you can use:   http://www.ipchicken.com
<newb13> Curly_Q, I am supposed to put in my computers IP? When i run vncviewer, it just says "Vnc server:" and I am supposed to put in my own IP or what
<raven> hi
<raven> gpodder repeating error: http://picpaste.com/2cd58e8650c5df8006b52d82a27d9c64.png
<Curly_Q> Newb13, are you using it behind a firewall or a router. If so 192.168.0.*.*
<Curly_Q> If you type in the command prompt:   ifconfig -a    you will see your IP address.
<harovali> how do I restart inetd daemon ?
<Curly_Q> In Windows you can type:  Ipconfig /all
<newb13> Curly_Q, Can i PM you
<Curly_Q> Sure.
<daniel> hello is there a tasker(records what i do with my mouse and keyboard and replays it over and over) like program for ubuntu
<guntbert> !here | raven
<ubottu> raven: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mithridates> how can I disable "executable bit" message and run .exe files in ubuntu?
<Chr|s> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<raven> gpodder gives me this window again and again: http://picpaste.com/2cd58e8650c5df8006b52d82a27d9c64.png how to repair?
<Primaris> Mithridates: Right-click the file and check its properties; there's a box on whether or not it is 'executable'. Check it and you should be good to go.
<format120> hey, post 2 in this forum says that a text file containing every possible combination of a 10 letter string will be 2.1tb, is that a good estamation?
<format120> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/beginners-forum/1934-password-generator-crunch.html
<daniel> is there a macro program for ubuntu?
<mithridates> Primaris: I can see the check box, but when I click on that it changes it by itself just after my click
<mithridates> Primaris: it doesn't let me to change it
<Primaris> Mithridates: Is anything else working with that file at the moment? It may be holding that property until whatever else is working with it is released.
<mithridates> Primaris: absolutely not, it's in my windows partition
<llutz> format120: 10 letter? only [a-zA-Z] or from what pool?
<Chr|s> any alternatives other than putty that actually works?
<format120> A-G 0-9
<format120> A-G 0-9 llutz
<Primaris> Mithridates: What sort of file is this? I know you said it was an executable, but what exactly is the program? Curious what would be working with it or holding that property. Have you tried installing said program through WINE?
<mithridates> Primaris: regedit.exe, I have to edit my windows registry from ubuntu, can u give me an advice for that
<llutz> format120: 17^10Byte
<salvatore6420> hello everybody
<BajK> stupid pulse audio -.-
<salvatore6420> anyone can help me with processing?
<DJones> Chr|s: Have a look a puttytray its a slightly extended version of putty
<Primaris> Mithridates: There are apps out there to edit the Windows registry without utilizing Windows apps, and disturbing a Windows install in any way tends to make the entire Windows install more temperamental than it already is. Try Googling a registry editor that works in Linux!
<BajK> i cannot just if theres a nice song plug in my headset and turn full up
<format120> what does that meen? llutz?
<daniel> does anyone know if there is a program like tasker for ubuntu
<BajK> no, stupid pulse audio mess interferes and says "f**k you you will not use your headset"
<Chr|s> DJones: no I havent is it in the repos?
<DJones> Chr|s: Ah, no sorry, I thought you were looking for an ssh client for windows
<llutz> format120: you've 17^10 possible combinations if none of those character appears more than once in the string
<salvatore6420> hi there anybody knows how to run processing?
<mithridates> Primaris: it's about 4 hours that I'm looking for, I don't have blank cd or dvd to make a bootable cd, so I need to edit it in ubuntu :(
<Chr|s> DJones: nope, for some reason putty doesn't copy and paste for me for some rason i have no idea
<format120> how many gigs would that be? by estamate llutz?
<llutz> format120: ~2.1TB as you said
<format120> ok, how did you find it?
<Gatorade> hi
<llutz> format120: (number of characters)^(string length)
<format120> thanks
<Gatorade> *o*
<Gatorade> help
<des_> hi dudes, i am looking for a weather forecast tool , there is one with ubuntu but shows the weather for current, i do want tomorrow's weather forecast
<des_> what should i do
<betzi__> anyone knows the issue why  natty hangs on startup and boots after approx 1 min or 2?
<BajK> okay, the old trick that helps people in troubles with their sound device has to be applied again: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio and your problems are gone :)
<overclucker> salvatore6420: you mean java processing?
<Primaris> Mithridates: I take it you *DO* have WINE installed, yes? Have you tried using WINE's built-in registry editor, and pointing it over to the Windows partition's hives?
<zvacet> betzi__: join #ubuntu+1
<daniel> does anyone know a tasker replacement for ubuntu
<des_> hi dudes, i am looking for a weather forecast tool , there is one with ubuntu but shows the weather for current, i do want tomorrow's weather forecast
<Gatorade> im running wubi and when comp starts up or when im adjusting screen brightness, backlight will randomly change brightness and touchpad will act up until i click a menu. A little help plz?
<llutz> format120: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permutation
<betzi__>     1.475100] NET: Registered protocol family 1
<betzi__> [    1.475109] pci 0000:00:01.0: MSI quirk detected; subordinate MSI disabled
<betzi__> [  117.200205] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device
<mithridates> Primaris: I've wine already installed, but no I didn't try to point it over windows, the impression that I got from posts in google is: it's not possible
<betzi__> is this normal in dmesg?
<raven> gpodder gives me this window again and again: http://picpaste.com/2cd58e8650c5df8006b52d82a27d9c64.png how to repair?
<salvatore6420> overclucker yes java processing
<salvatore6420> yes java processing
<Gatorade> help?
<Gatorade> plz?
<Primaris> Mithridates: Please do try telling WINE's version of the registry editor to load the hives on the Windows partition; it's been a while since I last used it and WINE isn't on this machine yet, so I can't lead you through anything personally.
<mithridates> Primaris: Wow, it has an import/export option
<mithridates> Primaris: I guess I got it, tnx man alot !
<Primaris> Mithridates: Quite welcome. Take care.
<mithridates> Primaris: u too man
 * Tekku good night to all ^^
<user_> test
<user_> damn, this buntu sux
<guntbert> user_: don't test here please
<user_> oh
<user_> it was automatic...
<Primaris> Need a hand getting the SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad on a Toshiba L355 series laptop working. Easily accessible settings have been checked and xinput recognizes it, but I can get no input to register. Any ideas?
<user_> :D
<guntbert> user_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<user_> i have lubuntu question :)
<salvatore6420> anybody knows how to run java processing?
<needhelp1> how do i set the default application for torrent files in ubuntu
<Aginor> salvatore6420, what's your problem?
<user_> how can i save resolution settings in LLLLubuntu
<dru__> HEy any1 there who could help with sound quality problems on an acer laptop??
<Chr|s> how can I use putty through terminal? Trying to connect to a vps
<eightiesk> omg
<needhelp1> how do i set the default application for torrent files in ubuntu
<eightiesk> !scaple
<llutz> Chr|s: why don't you use ssh(-client)?
<eightiesk> !data
<Kre10s_> hello. I want to create a network bridge and share my ppp0 connection over my wlan. can I do this while still using the NewtworkManager to manage my interfaces?
<user_> I`ll never ever ever again unistall windows xp!!
<Aginor> Chr|s, use the ssh command, putty is a windows program
<raven> gpodder gives me this window again and again: http://picpaste.com/2cd58e8650c5df8006b52d82a27d9c64.png how to repair?
<eightiesk> whats a good data recovery program?
<iceroot> eightiesk: your backup
<Kre10s_> user_: having problems?
<user_> there`s no data recovery for linux, dude
<user_> hell, yeah
<user_> i doo
<eightiesk> iceroot, lmao not my data i'm it, i'm switching to linux full time. just need to recover idiots data
<Kre10s_> what data recovery exists for xp?
<user_> i always have to set my resolution to 1024x768  everytime when i boot my pc
<zvacet> user_ : uder settings>monitor setting
<zvacet> *under
<iceroot> eightiesk: recover from what?
<needhelp1> how do i set the default application for torrent files in ubuntu
<user_> yeah, i do that... but Lubuntu doesnt remember my settings!
<user_> i think i should edit some files as root, right?
<user_> for permament changes
<eightiesk> they erased files and gave the pc to there mother
<eightiesk> they need there data
<sallad10> What would be the easiest way to have multiple users (say from a UNIX group) able to start&stop a server? The server is a java application with no runscript.
<eightiesk> its from a mac
<user_> this is my first day using linux...
<funlove201> can anybody help me? i am not able to login with root in ubuntu
<iceroot> !root | FunnyLookinHat
<ubottu> FunnyLookinHat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FunnyLookinHat> BLARG!
<FunnyLookinHat> YOU PINGED THE WRONG ONE
<iceroot> !root | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iceroot> kz3: dont change your nick after posting a question
<Primaris> Nice one, Iceroot. Very nice one.
<iceroot> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, sorry
<kz3> sorry i changed it
<needhelp1> how can i change the default programs used to open file extensions
<eightiesk> iceroot, ?
<zvacet> user_:  read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<kz3> actually the problem is, I installed the nvidia drivers but now when i turn on my computer it doesn't show anything but just a black screen
<iceroot> eightiesk: you asked how to recover data, i asked recover from what
<eightiesk> iceroot, i answered above
<zvacet> user_:  and have some patience if this is your first day with linux
<FunnyLookinHat> iceroot, ;)
<node808> does ubuntu support sas drives?
<eightiesk> iceroot: erased files from a  mac
<node808> just tried to install desktop and server onto a dell precision t5400...goes thru installation just fine, reboots and nothing...just sits there after the sas bios finishes
<user_> damn, im losing connection in lubuntu
<node808> kinda lame
<Hedonista> why do i get a 404 error when i try to apply the google chrome update?
<Primaris> Anyone free to cover a Synaptics touchpad glitch with me?
<zvacet> user_:  this is probably easier http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<microsoft_fan> thx, ill check right now
<Chr|s> Aginor: oh
<Chr|s> llutz: I tried it and I get "Unknown cipher type 'lient'"
<Chr|s> I put -client
<llutz> Chr|s: what command exactly?
<[TK]D-Fender> node808: yes
<llutz> Chr|s: naa, command would be: ssh user@host
<Chr|s> ahh
<Chr|s> was doing IP
<llutz> Chr|s: man ssh         for more info
<llutz> Chr|s: ssh user@ip-address
<ericy> What's a "sas" drive?
<llutz> Chr|s: "host" == remote machine, by hostname or ip-address
<Chr|s> nice
<kz3> i got disconnected
<Primaris> ericy: Serial Attached SCSI
<deedubb843> Hello. I am having a problem with "preseed" installation of ubuntu 10.04.2 server. if I use ks=<pathtofileonhttpserver> which contains url --url "<directory of ubuntu 10.04.2 insallationmedia>" it works perfectly. If i used a preseed file and preseed/url=<pathtopreseedfileonhttp> it gets to the Checking Ubuntu archive mirror and errors out. I believe I need to tell the preseed where to find the installation files but 0 examples show this. Please help
<kz3> guys please help me, as soon as i installed nvidia drivers on ubuntu, now whenever i login it just shows me a black screen and nothing, right now i am in safe mode. what to do?
<ericy> user_: Question, are you running Lubuntu from a Live/CD (meaning not installed)?
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> no, i`ve installed...
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> i didnt had that problem with xubuntu
<kz3> guys please help me, as soon as i installed nvidia drivers on ubuntu, now whenever i login it just shows me a black screen and nothing, right now i am in safe mode. what to do?
<ericy> (ps: I am currently running Lubuntu on a Live/CD (but on a 4GB usb memory stick.)
<carlos82> anybody knows what type of file is this ( srw-rw-rw-) ?
<ericy> LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS: (ps: I am currently running Lubuntu on a Live/CD (but on a 4GB usb memory stick.) And of course my settings are not saved.
<dru__> HEyyy any1 there who could help with sound quality problems on an acer laptop??
<kz3> guys please help me, as soon as i installed nvidia drivers on ubuntu, now whenever i login it just shows me a black screen and nothing, right now i am in safe mode. what to do?
<llutz> carlos82: socket?
<deedubb843> dru__: set the volume less then 100%, like 95%
<carlos82> i dont know
<carlos82> is named log
<deedubb843> kz3: switch back to windows
<dru__> Im playing the music on my hifi
<kz3> i dont want to switch back
<deedubb843> dru__: irrelevant
<kz3> is there any solution?
<deedubb843> kz3: then live with poor graphic support, use the default drivers
<llutz> carlos82: its a socket
<dru__> souns is the same doesnt matter its on 25 % or on 100
<kz3> how should i switch back to default drivers?
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> thx for helping btw
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> lubuntu also doesnt save my mouse acceleration settings...
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> but thats not huge prob...
<deedubb843> kz3: uninstall nvidia
<soul> hey guys, I need some help with ssh
<carlos82> great, thank you very much llutz
<monkeyD> hey guys, I have a big problem with  my conky, it doesnt use the dafault .conkyrc that I donwloaded from ubuntu.wiki
<kz3> actually it has made some new file named xorg.conf.failsafe and i am not able to delete or edit it
<Logan_> !sound | dru__
<ubottu> dru__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kz3> how should i uninstall nvidia?
<soul> anyone care to help me with a ssh problem I am having? here is my link to the forums--- > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10571472#post10571472
<zvacet> LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS : did you tried with link I posted to you
<soul> I am getting a error for some reason, any help would be great
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> dont know where to find xrandr
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> :))
<dru__> Logan nuthign happens when i try to test the speakers
<ericy> zvacet: (in ref: LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS) Can you post me the link, too?
<deedubb843> soul: check netstat -an output to confirm its listening on that port
<Aginor> soul, are your hosts.allow and hosts.deny used for anything, and if so, have you updated them?
<PhM|Home> mpeg
<deedubb843> soul: check your /var/log/secure for error messages
<soul> okay I will... jus sec, brb
<monkeyD> hey guys, anyone here who hase some conkyexperience ?
<deedubb843> soul: check your /var/log/messages for errors
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<llutz> carlos82: stat "suspicous file"
<kz3> guys please help me, as soon as i installed nvidia drivers on ubuntu, now whenever i login it just shows me a black screen and nothing, right now i am in safe mode. what to do?
<ericy> ok.
<raven> gpodder gives me this window again and again: http://picpaste.com/2cd58e8650c5df8006b52d82a27d9c64.png how to repair?
<soul> 1369 is indeed open
<soul> checking error logs now brb
<carlos82> llutz, ?
<carlos82> suspicous file?
<llutz> carlos82:the file with srwx....
<carlos82> is on /dev
<carlos82> is named log
<llutz> carlos82: "stat /path/filename"  will tell you what kind of file it is
<nerdy_kid> how long till tcp connections reset?
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA"
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS>        
<indrajeet> want command to install blender package
<carlos82> oh ok ok
<llutz> carlos82: stat /dev/log
<indrajeet> want command to install blender package
<indrajeet> want command to install blender package
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> doesnt work with "xrandr --addmode VGA 1024×768"   -----xrandr: cannot find output "VGA"
<soul> I don't have /var/log/secure.... I have everything else but that haha....
<carlos82> llutz, exact, socket file
<dru__> How do I acces the file if terminal says permission denied???
<nerdy_kid> dru__: sudo
<solars> hey , I'm trying to mount an encfs dir from dropbox, it works on my local machine, and usually on others, but somehow on a new machine if I mount it, I just get an empty dir - why is that?
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> ...also i dont have xorg.conf file :(
<Aginor> ubottu, !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aginor> ubottu, !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> ubottu, !sleep
<dru__> its ntoa  command
<mickster04> stop laying with the bot please
<dru__> its a file
<Aginor> is there a command list for ubottu somewhere?
<mickster04> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<llutz> !bot | Aginor
<ubottu> Aginor: please see above
<mang0> Who coded the bot?
<dru__> how to acces a file with a path if i get permission denied???
<mickster04> dru__: sudo
<dru__> it says command not found
<mickster04> dru__: what are you doing to access the file?
<dru__> i type in the path to the terminal
<soul> Aginor... what were you saying about updating host and stuff?
<mickster04> dru__: then you are trying to run it?
<AgentTeddie> Everytime I boot my computer I get this Error Message, then it logs me in... EDID Checksum Invalid, Remainder is 32... what does that mean?
<Aginor> soul, have a look at /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny to see if you use them
<mickster04> dru__: so sudo will let you run it. you have to make the file executable tho?
<soul> Aginor: okay brb
<AgentTeddie> can someone help me?
<mickster04> AgentTeddie: someone may well have said something by now if they could help you
<dru__> found another way
<soul> Aginor: there are no host listed...
<Aginor> soul, then that's not the problem :D
<SystemDefault0> dru_: Sudo, is not available in "cd" commands. Open a Terminal as root user. Like this: "sudo su" and then execute "cd" commands with absolute administrative privileges.
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> sudo mudo kudo vudo
<Aginor> soul, do ssh -v -v -v user@host and see if it tells you anything more than just connection reset by peer
<soul> Aginor: k, brb
<soul> Aginor: debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<soul> debug1: Applying options for *
<soul> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<soul> ssh: Could not resolve hostname soultravel369:192.168.0.66: Name or service not known
<FloodBot2> soul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> soul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tokam> how to install the latest version of zend framework on ubuntu?
<tokam> why is not it patched yet?
<intok> anyone else currently unable to view youtube from Movie Player/Totem? I know it worked before an I can play .flv files, but totem now just tosses up a non helpful gstreamer error
<mang0> Hit it with a hammer
<skullboy> how do i host a pop3 and stmp server
<soul> Aginor: debug 2 ssh_connect need priv0
<Kre10s_> is there a way I can tell NetworkManager not to manage a certain device?
<mickster04> skullboy: install it:p
<skullboy> mickster: not helping
<mickster04> skullboy: well do you mean snmp?
<Aginor> mickster04, he probably means smtp server
<Aginor> he wants to send and receive mail for a domain
<mickster04> Aginor: yeah the post one is what i meant :p
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: Pick an MTA and install it.
<mickster04> skullboy: i used exim4
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: sendmail, postfix, exim, there are plenty of others
<skullboy> mickster: yes i do
<Kre10s_> when building a bridge does it matter if the members of that bridge are controlled by the NetworkManager?
<mickster04> skullboy: uhm so what's the issue? your questions was very vague
<Aginor> soul, are you connecting to the right host and to the right port?
<skullboy> <[TK]D-Fender> but is that hosting on antoher server or puting up my own
<soul> Aginor: debug1: Reading config data /ect/ssh/ssh_config........... debug1: Applying options for*....... debug:2 ssh_connect: needpriv 0...............ssh: Could not reslove host name for user:host Name or service not known
<Aginor> skullboy, if you install the software and configure it, you are in effect hosting your own server
<soul> yah I am doing  "ssh -p 1369 <my Ip>
<mjhszig> can someone PLEASE tell me how to turn off random background scrolling ??
<mickster04> soul: what was the IP address?
<bastidrazor> soul: add the hostname to /etc/hosts
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: MTA = mail server.
<mjhszig> ive spent like 2hrs with no luck
<soul> 192.168.0.66
<mickster04> mjhszig: in what app?
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: what do you want to do exactly?
<mjhszig> pinguy 10.10
<soul> okay, brb
<mickster04> mjhszig: that's an OS
<skullboy> <[TK]D-Fender> an exclusive mail server that is invite only
<mjhszig> like just the reg wallpaper/desktop img wont stop "shuffleing thru imgs
<mickster04> mjhszig: this is ubuntu support. go ask their support
<Logan_> mjathree: We do not support Ubuntu derivatives in this channel.  I will try to find the appropriate channel for you.
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: all of the programs I mentioned are exactly that.  You run it on your server you point your domain to your box, you add your own users.
<Logan_> oops
<Logan_> mjhszig: see above
<skullboy> <[TK]D-Fender> thanks
<Logan_> mjhszig: found it - it's #pinguyos
<mjhszig> oo ok  alright thank logan
<Aginor> soul, you typed off what I wrote verbatim, didn't you? :D I meant that you should fill in your own username and ip. ssh -v -v -v -p 1369 192.168.0.66
<Logan_> mjhszig: no problem
<skullboy> how do i be my own isp
<Aginor> soul, and please use http://paste.ubuntu.com if you want to share the output
<soul> Aginor: LOL, ooooh okay... brb
<Br0sephStalin> I need help, any ubuntu experts on?
<mickster04> skullboy:uhm you are getting this wrong somehow
<Logan_> !ask | Br0sephStalin
<ubottu> Br0sephStalin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bastidrazor> skullboy: that is out of the scope of this channel.
<Br0sephStalin> Alright
<skullboy> mickster04: no i want to provide my own internet service from my house
<mickster04> skullboy: yeah no, not gonna happen...
<Br0sephStalin> All this stuff ( my music) filled my panel and now i cant access my applications, places or system. how do i create a new panel or get around this?
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: Install a 20$ Linksys router and let somone connect to it
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: And charge for service.  Instant ISP
<Rt666-1> hello
<Rt666-1> i am from quebec
<mickster04> [TK]D-Fender: that will probably be against ToS
<soul> Aginor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581826/
<Aginor> skullboy, not a good idea at home
<Br0sephStalin> anybody
<mickster04> Rt666-1: that's ok, we help everyone we can around here
<[TK]D-Fender> mickster04: We'll burn that bridge when we get to it, k? ;)
<Br0sephStalin> Can help me with my problem?
<omid> hi.i have windows 7 installed on my thinkpad along with an ubuntu full instalition and a kubuntu instalition with wubi. one hour ago i installed open suse 11.4 on a seprate drive and when the setup was about to finish it shows errors with the grub and boot loader and i clicked cancel.now the drive in which i installed open suse contains the suse files but i can see it nowhere in the boot options.
<Rt666-1> well this program freeze when i open the channels list
<Rt666-1> dam program
<skullboy> Aginor: why
<Rt666-1> windows all versions sucks! long live LINUX
<mickster04> skullboy: why do you want to do that? it sounds way excessive
<Br0sephStalin> Logan, how do i private message you
<mickster04> omid: it didn't install correctly that's why
<mickster04> !pm | Br0sephStalin
<ubottu> Br0sephStalin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<france> hi, i want install virtualbox, what is the package?
<acicula> omid: have suse put its bootloader on its own partition, then include it in your main bootloader which you can probably do by just running update-grub
<dman777> i am using kde. how can i keep the programs in my title bar sperated by the desktop number they are on? rather than all combined
<Br0sephStalin> I asked my question
<Br0sephStalin> no answer
<Aginor> skullboy, dynamic ips, breach of ToS for your home internet connection, lack of reverse lookups for your domain
<skullboy> mickster04: so i dont have to relie on my isp to provide internet access and they dont get any info off my internet activity and yes i do use proxies
<bastidrazor> france: virtualbox-ose
<france> bastidrazor, thank
<Br0sephStalin> All this stuff ( my music) filled my panel and now i cant access my applications, places or system. how do i create a new panel or get around this?
<omid> mickster04 suse installed completely and in final minutes it shows errors regarding the grub.
<mickster04> omid: hence it didn't install properly
<bastidrazor> france: you're welcome
<Aginor> soul, and everything worked nicely before you changed the port?
<omid> acicula how can i do su in ubuntu.i'm new to linux
<mickster04> !panels | Br0sephStalin
<ubottu> Br0sephStalin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Aginor> !sudo | omid
<ubottu> omid: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bastidrazor> !sudo | omid
<deek0146> Hey
<soul> Aginore: yes it did.... are my settings right? Look here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/581828/
<skullboy> Aginor: yes i know i dont want to have reverse look ups on me to track my location
<bastidrazor> Aginor: great minds must think alike.
<Aginor> bastidrazor, indeed :D
<deek0146> I'm halfway through a distro upgrade (from 10.04 to 10.10) and I have run out of space on /boot, what should I do? Its halfway through installing packages so I don't think i could remove the old kernal images right now
<Br0sephStalin> "gnome-pane: no process found
<zen_cat> Hey, I've got a mail server with postfix, dovecot & squirrelmail - does anyone know how I would go about setting up a vacation autoresponder? Found some stuff on google, but it seems mostly to be homebrew solutions for what should be a well trodden path.
<mickster04> Br0sephStalin: copy the l too?
<mickster04> zen_cat: does squirrel not have it already?
<ericy> Br0sephStalin: That sounds like a problem I had in Ubuntu 9.04, when I was playing with screen resolutions; the panel icons disappeared of the edge of the screen, leaving me  no 'controls'!
<Br0sephStalin> I'm an idiot
<Br0sephStalin> thank you very much
<france> bastidrazor, thank, but i write feew words to english
<skullboy> Aginor: reverse look up is when they track you right
<Aginor> soul, it looks fine to me
<Mac40DO> Hi! How can I list every available version of a package?
<Mac40DO> Want to da a downgrade
<Aginor> skullboy, no, have a look at www.endace.com, that's how they can track you if they really want to
<soul> Aginor: hmmm.... guess I am gonna play it with it more and see what I can do haha, thanks for ur help though :)
<zen_cat> mickster04: It appears not. There are a couple of plugins that do it, but they refer to getting your autoresponse service working before setting up the plugin, so I'm not sure if they are complete solutions by themselves.
<acicula> omid: better to just familiarize yourself a bit on how grub works, the ubuntu grub and multiboot pages are a good start
<sinisterstuf> what's the channel for linux audio users?
<soul> Aginor: if I get it fixed then I will say how I fixed it...
<mickster04> sinisterstuf: well we all use audio on linux? music etc ? :p
<Aginor> soul, sorry about not being able to help. I read an old mailing list post that hinted at the fact that it might be useful to regenerate your server key, but besides from that I have no ideas
<omid> thank you guys.i'm starting to use ubuntu more and more.but i wanted to give KDE a try and i didnt liked kubuntu.so i installed suse.do you think editing the grub may fix the problem or i most install suse again ?
<[TK]D-Fender> [18:05]	<skullboy>	mickster04: so i dont have to relie on my isp to provide internet access and they dont get any info off my internet activity and yes i do use proxies <- You are getting upstream service from SOMEONE
<Aginor> soul, that'd be great
<bastidrazor> france: #ubuntu-fr may be a better channel for you.
<skullboy> Aginor: how do i make it impossible to be traced
<sinisterstuf> mickster04: there is an actual channel, for people doing audio production and stuff
<soul> Aginor: I will try that and report back... not giving up
<mickster04> sinisterstuf: oh i c, i doubt it, it depends what your problems are?
<Aginor> skullboy, you can't while sending your packets to someone
<bastidrazor> france: or #ubuntu-it for italy
<mickster04> skullboy: remove the cable from the computer
<skullboy> Aginor: packet spoofing how do i go about that
<sinisterstuf> mickster04: I've been there before but I can't find the channel
<Aginor> skullboy, packet spoofing means that your data would never actually reach you
<acicula> omid: you can either boot the suse kernel/initrd directly from the ubuntu bootloader, or you have to use the suse boot disk/livecd/whatever  to boot the suse installation
<mickster04> sinisterstuf: so what are your issues, are they with ubuntu or something else?
<Aginor> skullboy, it's less hassle to follow mickster04's suggestion
<soul> Aginor: how would I add a host to the add host file? by just typing the IP in the box?
<skullboy> Aginor: to remove the cable???
<battlehands> hello, all
<Aginor> soul, which host file? hosts.allow and hosts.deny? if your hosts.deny is empty you don't need to bother with hosts.allow
<carlos82> Why is my runlevel 2? should not be 5?
<mickster04> skullboy: the internet is not private, or secretive beyond the normal security stuff yoiu can do. there is no way to make anything untraceable, merely very difficult. one has to ask what are you doing that is so important that you keep under wraps
<iceroot> !runlevel | carlos82
<ubottu> carlos82: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<soul> Aginor: oh okay
<battlehands> Does anyone here use SSH through Ubuntu?
<smw> carlos82, this is debian based, not redhat
<smw> battlehands, yep
<sinisterstuf> mickster04: I don't have issues but somebody else does, and like my previous issues, they are technical and specific to audio but not so much specific to ubuntu, although I do use ubuntu
<iceroot> battlehands: yes, you have a real question?
<mickster04> battlehands: yes
<smw> !anyone | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dru__> I have the als base open on terminal how do i save and close???
<bastidrazor> battlehands: feel free to state your original issue instead of making people guess and answer meaningless questions :)
<jrn_a> what are these kinds of notations \u0049 for (special) chars / how are those called
<skullboy> Aginor: how do i spoof the packets
<acicula> jrn_a: unicode
<battlehands> iceroot, I havent used the login before... and Im just a little lost on how to get started.
<Aginor> skullboy, I am not going to help you perform malicious acts
<omid> acicula when i have a bad experience in installing suse.and i have paid for my windows so i dont want to damage it.after i installed suse my windows needed system repair to boot.i dont know why but somehow i'm afraid to lose my windows data.i'm a newbie
<battlehands> bastidrazor, thanks
<snowed> When i use update-grub there will not add windows to boot loader. Windows is on other HDD than ubuntu. Can someone give me solution
<jrn_a> isn't unicode known for that it accepts most special chars without special notation
<dru__> I have the als base open on terminal how do i save and close?????
<soul> Aginor... I'm doing the right switch and syntax though right? "ssh -p 1369 192.168.0.66" its Lucid distro too, should of said that at first
<skullboy> Aginor: i dont plan to use this for illeagle perposes
<smw> battlehands, what is your goal?
<acicula> omid: the changes are only made to the boot sequence, not to the data, so unless you repartition your windows volume your data will be there
<mickster04> skullboy: then why are you hiding?
<bastidrazor> battlehands: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal  may help you get started
<battlehands> smw, to learn how to use it
<mickster04> battlehands: ssh != terminal
<smw> battlehands, are you connecting to a remote machine?
<snowed>  When i use update-grub there will not add windows to boot loader. Windows is on other HDD than ubuntu. Can someone give me solution
<skullboy> mickster04: documents i dont want anyone to get my hands on
<Aginor> skullboy, A) you don't know enough about how networks know what you're asking for. B) it wouldn't help you anyway. C) use encryption, security through obscurity is not security
<soul> skullboy: Google and youtube help great
<acicula> omid: best to use the windows recovery cd then to fix the window installation and then reinstall ubuntu?
<mickster04> skullboy: well don't put them on the net?
<Aginor> mickster04, I don't have a problem with him liking his privacy, I think everyone is entitled to privacy
<battlehands> 1 moment
<battlehands> on phone with tech support form my hosting
<acicula> snowed: its typically caused by windows not being shutdown properly, reboot to windows, make sure its shutdown properly and try to rerun update-grub
<vacho> im getting a node at linode.com .. should I go with ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit? I will be using 512mb ram.
<acicula> vacho: either is fine
<shell> hola
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: You started from wanting to install a mail server, to becoming an ISP, from becoming independent of any upstream providers service, to spoofing (When is this NOT malicious?).  You seem to be trying to go from zero to "hacker god" in 0 steps and asking questions that you believe will be answered entirely in IRC in a GUI-happy distro channel.  You should re-evaluate your goals & methods
<smw> hi shell
<dru__> heyy cmon how do i close the alsa base and save?????
<vacho> acicula: what about version? 10.04 OR 10.10 ??
<dru__> how hard of a Q is it?
<bastidrazor> dru__: its vague to say the least.
<ericy> dru__: What is " als base "?
<omid> acicula. right now both ubuntu and windows works fine.but i dont see a suse option in the grub.thats the only problem i have.during suse instalition i gave it a dedicated ntfs partition to format to ext4 and install suse. i didnt see it a treat to my ubuntu and windows instalition which where using seprate partitions.
<mickster04> dru__: have you read up on the doco that came with it?
<dru__> alsa
<acicula> vacho: thats a personal choice pick lts or the latest release
<snowed> acicula: windows was shuted down properly . Since i installed ubuntu few days ago i cant get in to windows.
<ericy> dru__: What is " alsa base "?
<dru__> yeah it says nuthing how to close just how to open and what to write in it
<smw> dru__, what do you mean close alsa base and save?
<vacho> 256 swap or 512? thats my last question
<dru__> itetc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<smw> dru__, what says that?
<dru__> it doesnt say anything it just says to open and what to type in
<smw> dru__, you need to give the full context of what you are doing.
<acicula> !multiboot | omid
<dru__> and i have no idea what to do after
<smw> dru__, what is it?
<smw> dru__, what is the guide you are reading from?
<acicula> !dualboot | omid
<dru__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ubottu> omid: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dru__> thats what Im doing
<smw> dru__, ctrl x
<dru__> thx
<liam> Hey, can  someone help me with Wine HQ, I've installed it to run exe's and when I try and use it in terminal it just says cannot find the file
<smw>   dru__ next time you come, tell the exact command you typed in, the guide you are following, and what you are trying to do.
<omid> acicula by the way. do you see the wubie installer a good solution to trying kubuntu , xubuntu etc? i frequently need system repair and when i'm in kubuntu i think somehow it crashes too often.
<ericy> dru__: " alsa base "? I have no idea, I can't picture what you are doing? Describe the window or application that you are running?
<skullboy> <[TK]D-Fender> so how about vnc injecting
<acicula> omid: its pretty terrible, best to just install ubuntu on a plain partition
<battlehands> So I have SSH setup with my hosting provider, but Im not sure how to use SSH through Ubuntu to login and move files around.
<dru__> Logan your guide led me from poor sound qulity to no sound at all
<omid> thank you ubottu.i'll read'em
<acicula> omid: also you do not have to reinstall ubuntu to try kubuntu,xubuntu
<Psydoll> Excuse me, I use ubuntu and I would like to know how to mount an Iso at the command line?
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: Again, how is this not "malicious"?
<smw> Psychoholic, mount -o loop iso /path/to/mnt/point
<sharbour> Battlehands, from the command line you can use sftp
<liam> Hey, can someone help me with Wine HQ, I've installed it to run exe's and when I try and use it in terminal it just says cannot find the file
<sharbour> if you have a gui installed, you can use something like Filezilla
<acicula> omid: as these are all the same, you can install these environments by installing the ubuntu-desktop,xubuntu-desktop, and kubuntu-desktop packages and just select the environment that you want at the login prompt
<bubblegummybear> !wine | liam
<ubottu> liam: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<skullboy> <[TK]D-Fender> well if i remotely send the packets from another location then it would appear he is sending them
<Psydoll> sudo mount /path/to/iso -o loop /place/to/mount
<omid> acicula. when i asked guys in iranian ubuntu irc channel they said that ubuntu is good but kubuntu isnt as good as suse in KDE.that's why i downloaded suse
<Psydoll> im trying to do that but it seems there is a problem
<battlehands> !ssh
<bubblegummybear> skullboy: take your hacking attempts elsewhere
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: then set up a proxy on that machine
<skullboy> <bubblegummybear> know any good hacking channels
<bubblegummybear> skullboy: no
<smw> Psydoll, first of all, use my name in every msg directed to me. Second, post an error please :-)
<acicula> omid: i havent tried suse in awhile, but you have to realize only one linux installation can manage the bootloader, if you install more distrivbutions you will have to chainload them or manually add them to the initial bootloader.
<smw> battlehands, are you on linux or windows?
<Psydoll> skullboy your computer is probably called yourname@ubuntu and your going hacking lol!
<battlehands> battlehands, linux.
<battlehands> smw, Im reading the ubuntu help page on SSH
<Psydoll> smw thank you i will
<bubblegummybear> skullboy's from Canada apparently
<smw> battlehands, are you on windows or ubuntu?
<omid> in suse i could change the bootloader with Yast. is there something like yast in ubuntu?
<battlehands> smw, ubuntu
<Psydoll> i did a whois on him it he has the freenode vhost
<AgentTeddie> how do I reset the Gnome panel, there is an error with it and i forgot the command
<bubblegummybear> lol!
<acicula> !resetgpanel
<bubblegummybear> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Psydoll> smw basically im confused i have a .exe file instead that i need to run just run it in wine? and if i have an iso even if i mount it im unsure as to how to access it and use it
<dru__> Can any1 help me with this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto Im strugling to find my model
<smw> battlehands, if you want to transfer files, open the file browser and go to sftp://the-host/
<omid> acicula i can just see lubuntu environment in ubuntu software center.how could i have KDE or XFCe in ubuntu? i want to switch between Gnome and KDE when i wanted to.and most people say that KDE takes a lot of space while my ubuntu system drive has only capacity of 25 gb
<AgentTeddie> thanks guys! got it, for somereason my shutdown button was all garbled and now its fine...
<battlehands> smw, Im setting up my desktop as the ssh server atm
<acicula> omid: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<smw> omid, "alot" is relative. It takes less than 3 GB
<AgentTeddie> Everytime I boot up, I get this message before I get to my login screen, "EDID Checksum Invalid, Remainder is 22." What does that mean
<acicula> dru__: what laptop do you have, also paste output from lspci | grep Audio
<smw> Psydoll, yes, you just run it in wine. However, I highly suggest against this. Using wine is not easy.
<omid> <smw> having both KDE and Gnome installed dosnt have any effect on performance and something like that?
<soul> Aignor: I got it fixed... you are gonna laugh when I tell you how
<smw> omid, not on performance.
<Psydoll> smw its a programme with a gui how hard could it be?
<dru__> acer 5738 zg I dunno what lspci is
<smw> omid, just disk space and clutter. :-)
<soul> Aignor: all I did was....... REBOOT hahaha, thank you for your help though, you helped me learn some new commands to trouble shoot
<smw> Psydoll, what is a program with a gui?
<Psydoll> smw surely you cant use an iso in wine after its mounted?
<liam> I'm looking through the instructions for Wine and one of the instructions is "Open Terminal, and cd into the directory where the .exe is" What does it mean by cd?
<acicula> dru__: you can type it in a console, gives a aline of output telling you what audio hw youhav
<dru__> acicula,  please be more precise Im novice
<Psydoll> smw what i mean is it has boxes to configure and check its not command line driven is wine is it?
<vacho> usr/sbin/adduser
<vacho> adduser: The group `admin' already exists.
<vacho> wtf ??
<Psydoll> smw i actually dont have wine, when i type sudo apt-get Wine i get a bus error?
<smw> Psydoll, sudo apt-get install wine?
<acicula> dru__: nvm, your audio driver is called snd_hda_intel
<Psydoll> lowercase let me try it again
<liam> I'm looking through the instructions for Wine and one of the instructions is "Open Terminal, and cd into the directory where the .exe is" What does it mean by cd?
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get wine
<Psydoll> E: Invalid operation wine
<Psydoll> smw
<acicula> Psydoll: install
<Psydoll> ofC!
<Psydoll> sudo apt-get install wine
<Psydoll> let me try
<dru__> So i do type in options snd-hda-intel model=snd_hda_intel into the alsa-base?
<battlehands> smw, how do I login to my SSHd (desktop) from my laptop?  (both running ubuntu)
<Psydoll> smw
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Psydoll> Bus error (core dumped). 0%
<Psydoll> i knew i tried them all lol!
<acicula> dru__: that i dont know, you dont normally need to specify that. what are you trying to do?
<omid> thank you <smw> and <acicula> . you helped me so much. i'll try what you said
<smw> Psydoll, I have no idea
<dru__> go to the link
<acicula> Psydoll: you may have bigger problems with errors like that
<smw> Psydoll, that is bad
<dru__> and see the part where i need to type in the model
<acicula> dru__: i did, doesnt tell me anything about what you are doing
<dru__> Im not sure which model I need to type in
<Psydoll> smw acicula im running of a persistent usb
<dru__> Im having sound qulity problems with my laptop
<Psydoll> i dont know if thats causing
<liam> I'm looking through the instructions for Wine and one of the instructions is "Open Terminal, and cd into the directory where the .exe is" What does it mean by cd?
<acicula> Psydoll: errors like that ussually mean hardware problems
<smw> battlehands, ssh user@host
<Psydoll> acicula, everything is fine here
<smw> battlehands, that easy
<acicula> dru__: what is the real problem you are trying to solve?
<vacho> how do I remove a group in ubuntu????
<dru__> Im having sound qulity problems
<battlehands> smw,  it said that it could not resolve the host. name or service not known
<liam> I'm looking through the instructions for Wine and one of the instructions is "Open Terminal, and cd into the directory where the .exe is" What does it mean by cd?
<crow_> hi
<cosmo_> I cant figure out what I have set wrong, the windows machines on my home network can see me and the folders I shared but when they try to access them they get the message "Not accessible Might not have permission"
<Psydoll> smw can you recommend a small programme that i can try installing to see if other programs work?
<earthmeLon> In ubuntu, I can open Startup Applications to add an application to start at boot.  In Xubuntu, however, I am unable to find 'Startup Applications' or anything of the like.  Any suggestions?
<battlehands> psydoll, scilab
<Psydoll> scilab?
<Psydoll> kk
<battlehands> Psydoll, sudo apt-get scilab
<battlehands> Psydoll, sudo apt-get install scilab
<ericy> liam: cd is a command, which changes directory.
<AgentTeddie_> .
<Psydoll> yeah im trying it
<liam> ericy: how do I use cd?
<Psydoll> got the same error
<dru__> model basic works
<alfio> aa
<ericy> Open a terminal window (Accessories), and "cd directory"
<ericy> liam: Open a terminal window (Accessories), and "cd directory"
<battlehands> Can someone help me configure my openssh server file?
<acicula> dru__: model refers to the laptop i think, so acer ? the wiki links to a thread with a list on models
<dru__> acicula,  cant find my model
<liam> Ericy: got it, thanks.
<smw> battlehands, why do you want to do that?
<acicula> dru__: dunno then
<ericy> liam: Try "help cd" first.
<leftist> i cannot locate the create a usb startup disk option under system/admin/ yet i checked and i see it is installed
<battlehands> smw, because I want to use SSH to login to my desktop from any other computer and access/create files.  Im trying to learn HOW to do that and apparently I need to configure my sshserver file after having installed it.
<smw> battlehands, you don't have to configure anything
<acicula> battlehands: actually the default just works
<mickster04> battlehands: not really, the normal config is fine
<battlehands> smw,  could you help me get started?
<liam> Ericy: I used "cd directory" like you said and terminal gave me ">", I typed wine "application.exe" like the Wine tutorial asks and it said "Bash: directorywine: application" cannot be found
<smw> battlehands, if you already installed it, all that is left is to ssh to it.
<Psydoll> exit
<leftist> i looked under ubuntu software installation and i see it is installed but i dont see it under the path. what would be the command line ?
<battlehands> smw, this is my first time doing anything like this, so I dont even know how to start using it.
<battlehands> smw, I installed the server package on my desktop, and I installed the client package on my laptop
<smw> battlehands, it comes with the client
<smw> battlehands, anyways, just ssh user@host
<battlehands> smw, what comes with the client?
<smw> battlehands, ubuntu
<battlehands> smw,  I tried that already when you said it earlier... and I received an error message.
<battlehands> smw, could you be more specific in your instructions?
<ericy> liam: Leave off the " ".
<smw> battlehands, so instead of telling me that, you decided to edit a config file? lol. What was the error?
<ericy> liam: And for directory, what did you type?
<battlehands> I opened my laptop terminal (the computer Im using as a client), and typed "ssh battlehands@battlehands-dkt" and it said that the name or service was unknown.
<smw> battlehands, that means that that dns name does not exist.
<suprbly> hello
<liam> Ericy: Yes, I did that.. XD I typed "media\expansion drive" my XHDD is called Expansion Drive and I don't know how to cd to it
<smw> battlehands, use ip address.
<battlehands> smw,  how
<smw> battlehands, replace the host with the ip
<battlehands> ok
<dTx> battlehands, or you could try battlehands-dkt.local if you have mdns
<battlehands> smw, I dont know what mdns means
<dTx> just try it
<dTx> :P
<battlehands> smw, I was also under the impression that I need some type of hosting to use SSH
<mickster04> battlehands: by installing ssh server you are hosting a ssh server?
<smw> battlehands, something has to host it. Your desktop works
<ericy> liam: It sounds like perhaps you need to learn the basics of directories & files.  Try this "man pwd" (without the ").
<battlehands> dTx, it said that the authenticity cannot be established,,, do I continue?
<mrdeb> is 10.10 worth installing now that 11.04 is coming?
<smw> battlehands, yes
<liam> Ericy: I do, this is my first day using Ubuntu :P
<suprbly> 11.04 is coming
<suprbly> crap
<Polah> mrdeb, perhaps not, 11.04 is only a month away
<suprbly> i just installed 10.10
<mickster04> suprbly: just update?
<mrdeb> so, 10.04 or wait for 11.04?
<mickster04> mrdeb: i would say yes
<suprbly> ya i will.. so far unbuntu rocks
<battlehands> Warning: permanently added battlehands@battlehands-dkt.local to list of known hosts!!
<ericy> liam: OK. To get help on the commands, do man "command"
<mickster04> mrdeb: as in install 10.10, then update
<suprbly> is 11.04 coming with gnome 3
<mickster04> battlehands: that is a good thing
<battlehands> mickster04, so am I in the terminal of my desktop now?
<dougl> how do I install adobe flash player for ubuntu 10.10?
<Logan_> !natty | suprbly
<ubottu> suprbly: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ericy> liam: It gives you a manual page or document on terminal commads; Try man pwd
<Logan_> !flash | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shell> hola
<Logan_> !es | shell
<ubottu> shell: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dougl> Logan_, thanks
<Logan_> dougl: you're welcome
<ericy> liam: "man pwd" (without the ")
<suprbly> o
<mickster04> battlehands: yes
<liam> Ericy: Done that, yes. Comes up with a load of text.
<suprbly> so its not going to be out for average folks for awhile
<Polah> Isn't Canonical removing the "Edition" from Ubuntu releases with 11.04?
<mickster04> battlehands: type in uname -a and see what comes out
<mickster04> Polah: what you do mean edition?
<battlehands> Linux battlehandsdkt ...
<ericy> liam: (By the way, do q key to quit/exit a manual page...
<Polah> Mickster04: I remember seeing an article that they are discontinuing "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" and "Ubuntu Netbook Edition" in favour of just "Ubuntu" that will run well on both, and replacing "Ubuntu Server Edition" with just "Ubuntu Server"
<mrdeb> which edition
<liam> Ericy: Wondered what the escape char was XD I can't see any relevant information in "man pwd" though
<battlehands> mickster04, I have a partition created on my desktop that is specifically for files.  how do I access them through terminal?
<ericy> liam: Try "man pwd" , because you need to change your current working directory.
<mrdeb> Polah: yes
<battlehands> mickster04, they are in a folder called "Magnificent"
<battlehands> smw, thank you for the help
<mickster04> Polah: oic, yeah, uhm netbook is out, and it's just ubuntu and ubuntu server, no need for the word edition, but it doesn't matter any, makes no change
<smw> battlehands, np
<liam> Ericy: I've used "man pwd", now what?
<battlehands> dTx, thank you as well
<Polah> mrdeb, mhm, I just found the article again
<Orson> Hola guys, in a BETA Invitaion on Rails 3 I have a problem in the signup url yet didn't find a solution http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/1298457#new any idea?
<AnubArack> How can I make Sound Recorder, record from the desktop and not the mic ?
<mickster04> battlehands: cd ~/Desktop/Magnificent
<dTx> battlehands, you're welcome
<Kre10s> liam: man stands for manual. it means your supposed to read the output of that command.
<battlehands> mickster04, no such file or directory
<ericy> liam: Change to the directory where your .exe file is.  Another command you need is ls do  "ls"
<liam> Kre10s: I read it, there seems to be very little to no relevant information there.
<mickster04> battlehands: use tab to autocomplete the address
<battlehands> is doesnt seem to be finding it
<battlehands> mickster04, is there a way I can search for that directoy?
<mickster04> battlehands: well do cd ~/ and enter
<battlehands> mickster04, directory*
<mickster04> battlehands: then do a ls
<vacho> guys I am getting: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu ... why?
<battlehands> mickster04, ok, ty
<mickster04> battlehands: which will list everything in your home folder, find your desktop folder then the folder you are after
<ericy> liam: Command: ls - list directory contents
<soul> ls -laX = really helpful command to sue
<soul> use*
<battlehands> mickster04, the issues is that the partition is not in my home folder or on my desktop... so how do I find it then?
<vacho> Help is really appreciated gentlemen, someone?
<liam> Ericy: Okay, at the minute pwd gives me "user/home" how to I move up in the directory so I can access my XHDD?
<soul> battlehands: do this command -- > $locate <file>
<liam> Ericy: "\home\user" even.
<AnubArack> How can I make Sound Recorder, record from the desktop and not the mic ?
<ericy> liam: Do "help cd"
<battlehands> soul, -bash syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<battlehands> soul, Im also looking for a drive partition, not a file
<soul> battlehands... did you do that with out the $ symbol?
<soul> oooh okay battlehands
<battlehands> soul,  no
<soul> battlehands.... "locate <file>" helps to find files... didn't know you were looking for a partion though... you can try to install gparted... really good partion tool
<battlehands> soul, I dont need to create a partition... I need to access it through SSH using terminal.  Im logged into the SSH server, and I need to get into one of its partitions.
<soul> battlehands "sudo aptitude install gparted" I believe.......... also... the locate cmd should find ur partion too, everything in linux is a FILE after all :)
<soul> battlehands....... oooooooh lol, nevermind haha
<vacho> http://pastebin.com/FYy5QVba why am I getting: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<ericy> liam: Example: cd /home/user/Documents
<soul> battlehands... did you check the /mnt diretroy yet?
<soul> directory*
<battlehands> soul, what do you mean by check it?
<soul> if ur in ssh you can go to the root file and see if what you are looking for is in /mnt
<liam> Ericy: That example was lots of help. Although my XHDDs name has a space in it and that seems to be making problems for it
<battlehands> soul,  how do I navigate to my /mnt through terminal?
<soul> battlehands: cd /
 * tommylommykins waves
<battlehands> soul, I found it
<soul> battlehands then type... cd mnt
<battlehands> soul, how do I open the partition?
<tommylommykins> is it possible to install packages while booted from a livecd?
<mrdeb> is ubuntu 10.10 bette than 10.04 and faster?
<ericy> liam: put quotes around the directory name.
<battlehands> soul, it is listed as "Magnificent" in the mnt dir.
<high-rez> Is there a way to get the source tree for the very specific version of the kernel I'm running now ?
<tommylommykins> c
<soul> battlehands....... hmmm, try ls -laX to waht permissions you get first
<soul> what*
<Polah> mrdeb: It's the later version; so I'd assume it makes mostly improvements
<battlehands> soul, command not found
<battlehands> tommylommykins, yes
<mrdeb> it is faster
<ericy> Spaces in file and directory names, are evil.
<battlehands> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<soul> battlehands "ls -la"
<battlehands> soul,  a bunch of nonsense showed up
<soul> battle: you should be able to just mount that file to ur computer then you are able to go through it,.... I am not sure how to do that part though hahaha
<tommylommykins> battlehands: I can't get apt-get to work straight off
<vacho> WHY DO I GET permission denied on: sudo "bellagio" > /etc/hostname
<tommylommykins> apt-get update errors with no address associated with hostname
<soul> vacho: sudo
<battlehands> tommylommykins, try synaptic package manager
<vacho> I am doing sudo!
<liam> Ericy: It's not having that problem anymore but now it won't find the directory even though I know what I'm typing is correct
<Rodolfo> so whats up? any news on the upcoming U11.04?
<Polah> vacho: Why are you defining "Bellagio"? Is that your user name?
<soul> vacho... try "ls -laX" to see who gets permissions for it
<soul> vacho: you may have to change the permissions
<vacho> Polah: no I just picked a random name
<tommylommykins> battlehands: synaptic says "could not download all respoitory indexes"
<ericy> liam: Show me what you typed.
<tommylommykins> (I am connected to the internet)
<ia9371> i cant believe my stupid laptop overheats with just playing youtube videos
<ia9371> ITs suppose to have radeon
<battlehands> tommylommykins, not sure
<ia9371> dvd video as well my stupid computer overheats
<liam> I did, as a test, "cd "/home/pictures""
<tommylommykins> battlehands: *should* I be able to install packages in the same way as I would with a normal install?
<bubblegummybear> liam, Pictures, not Pictures
<bubblegummybear> ugh, Pictures, not pictures
<bubblegummybear> it's case sensitive
<datakid> hola, using empathy as an irc client, I want to silence/ignore/plonk one particular user in one particular channel. I don't want to silence for everyone, I just want to ignore them in *my* view
<datakid> any tips
<liam> Bubblegummybear: It still rejected it with caps in place/
<battlehands> tommylommykins, as far as I know
<bubblegummybear> hm
<battlehands> soul, http://imagebin.org/143599
<soul> battlehands... try Google search "ubuntu how to mount from ssh" and go to the 2nd find...
<ericy> liam: I think what you should have done was: cd /home/user/Pictures
<Auriga> Hi, does anyone know how to stop applications which are opening, from following you across desktops, & opening where you are?
<soul> battlehands: tell me if that link helps you k... Google search "ubuntu how to mount from ssh" and the second result
<soul> battlehands: when you use "ls -lax" its all one command ;)
<liam> Ericy: Oh sod, you're right. :P Okay, now I've got the hang of cd command, how do I cd into my XHDD, because "cd "/XHDD Name/folder"" isn't working
<gerrin> need help, im running 10.10 and im having choppy audio when running emulators, anybody know a fix?
<cayne> I have no idea if I am even close to the right room here, but I am looking for help with bash scripting
<battlehands> soul, I think it should be simpler than that.
<ericy> liam: What this XHDD ?
<liam> Ericy: XHDD = External Hard Drive
<battlehands> soul,  when I type Magnificent/ it says, "Magnificent is a directory".... Well... thanks, Ubuntu, now let me in that directory!!!
<cayne> gerrin: which emulators?
<soul> battlehands: lol, yah I never tried, just passing the info on haha........... type "cd Magnificent"
<cayne> battlehands: cd magnificent
<gerrin> mupen64plus and visualboyadvance
<ericy> liam: External HDD's are usually mounted on: /media/....
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hey ubuntu server asks me for "Enter the administrative password" and when I enter the only password I have, it does not work
<battlehands> soul, wow.. I had tried that several times before... but now its worked.. Thanks
<battlehands> cayne, thanks
<ericy> liam: Do ls /media
<battlehands> soul, how do I open a file from terminal?
<soul> battlehands: you are very welcome :D ^5
<cayne> gerrin: I had problems with VBA on gentoo a couple weeks ago and found that recompiling it with different use flags helped a ton. What sound system are you using? ALSO or OSS?
<soul> battlehands: gedit <filename>
<cayne> gerrin: sorry, ALSA
<soul> battlehands: its it a txt file you type "gedit <file>"
<gerrin> not sure, how can i find out
<liam> Ericy: When I do /media, I get into the media directory, but when I do /media/expansion drive" it doesn't work (expansion drive being the name of my external hard drive)
<battlehands> soul,  so I need to specify the app that Im using to open the file before I open the file?
<suprbly>  battlehands: and put a '&' after the file name
<cayne> gerrin: try typing in "which alsa" without the quotes
<battlehands> soul, for example... if Im using Texmaker to open a latex file I would do texmaker <test.tex> ???
<cayne> gerin I bet that is what you are using right now
<soul> battlehands: not sure... you can jsut try to "cd" in to it too and see it that works
<ericy> liam: And if you see your XHDD, do: cd /media/"expansion drive"
<battlehands> soul, ok.  I will play around with it
<battlehands> soul, thanks again
<gerrin> type that in terminal right?
<suprbly> liam: you can also try the locate command
<soul> battlehands: you are very welcome, glad I could help
<cayne> gerrin: yup. just without the quotes
<gerrin> got   /sbin/alsa
<ericy> liam: Error > And if you see your XHDD, do: cd "/media/expansion drive"
<cayne> yeah, thats the issue then. I would try compiling VBA from source using OSS instead and see if that helps any
<gerrin> ok, im such a noob lol, how do i do that?
<liam> Ericy: It's working now! I can open the .exe! Thanks a lot for the run through!!
<cayne> gerrin: the same thing goes for mupen too
<ericy> liam: Anytime. Bye.
<cayne> gerrin: hit up the official website for VBA and look for a download section. You want to download the VBAFILENAME.tar.gz
<gerrin> ok
<vacho> I am new to webmin and I just installed it.. how do I setup php and mysql through webmin?
<Urocyon> I have a vexing problem.  I uninstalled some packages, but now when I reinstall them they don't get completely installed.  They are missing configuration files and such.   Tried purging deleting, etc, but when I go to reinstall - it doesn't work.
<cayne> gerrin: be warned though, compiling from source might end up with you scratching your head a fair bit, but you will learn a ton in the process
<Urocyon> any ideas on what I may have done and how to correct?
<gerrin> ok preciate it
<cozziemoto> Urocyon,  which packages
<itaylor57> !webmin | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Urocyon> well, in this case postgres 9 using martin's backports.
<vacho> itaylor57: that's not true..it is supported..I just installed it?
<cozziemoto> Urocyon, ooo ok.. not sure then,,, did you try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cayne> anyone able to help me out with bash scripting? I am trying to write a script that will rename FOO.BAR into something else using a combination of variables to automate the creation of a cert file for my server, but the default name won't do for me, and I would like to rename it based on my hostname. I'm good on the $HOSTNAME part, but I want the file to end up being called $HOSTNAME_ldap_key
<itaylor57> vacho: no I just made up the factoid in the bot
<Urocyon> not the dist-upgrade, no
<soul> battlehands: type "gnome-open <file>"
<Urocyon> dist-upgrading and rebooting, just in case.
<EmuAlert> What the easiest way to copy a file's full location from Nautilus? Ctrl+C copies it in a way more appropriate for a browser than a terminal
<ehw> cayne:  try ${HOSTNAME}_ldap_key ?
<cayne> ehw: nope... it doesn't recognize the variable and instead prints out just _ldap_key
<th0r> ehw: how about $HOSTNAME + '_ldap_key'
<Jordan_U> EmuAlert: Just quote it in the terminal. cd '/this/path/that/I/copied/from/nautilus/with spaces in it/'
<gerrin> trying to figure out how to configure VBA(visualboy advance) from source, can anyone help
<ehw> cayne: is this is bash?
<Urocyon> I think I found my postgresql problem.  I don't think it liked that I had /var/lib/postgresql as a mount point.
<cayne> ehw: yeah, I just tried echoing $HOSTNAME from a test script and it apparently doesn't recognize the variable inside the script, but my system knows it
<Urocyon> nope... that wasn't it afterall
<gerrin> cant figure it out, never dont this befor
<mirgonkj> #eArgentina
<Urocyon> rats.   still no configuration love.
<th0r> cayne: how about $HOSTNAME + '_ldap_key'
<erik333> Hm, anyone know how to make xchat remember to not show join/leave msgs? would be helpful for this channel :) (or some alternative IRC client that is good)
<cayne> th0r: no love. The script apparently doesn't know about $HOSTNAME
<Urocyon> Got to be something peculiar to martin's script.  sorry for the bother.
<ehw> cayne: You can set it explicitly with HOSTNAME=$(hostname -f) at the top of your script, then
<gerrin> hey cayne, cant find that .tar.gz you told me to find
<pooltable> hi ok help how do i set up my computer internet connection to go as fast as it can up and down thanks
<cayne> ehw: still not picking up my hostname... I'm seriously confused now. I thought that a script would inherit the variables of the parent shell that executed it
<testjohnboy> Hello All
<ehw> It should, is it defined in the parent env? Echo $HOSTNAME working?
<EmuAlert> Jordan_U: All of the spaces are replaced with %20, and the whole this is preceded by "file://". Is there another way to paste it? It has spaces and starts with / when I paste it here
<cayne> ehw: yeah, I can echo my hostname of my FQDN with it, but the script doesn't catch it
<cayne> can I post urls in here?
<pooltable> yes
<cayne> gerrin: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/vba/VisualBoyAdvance-1.7.1-SDL-linux-glibc22.tar.gz?download
<cayne> gerrin: that oughta be your source tarball
<testjohnboyagain> hello
<th0r> cayne: try $hostname....lowercase...in the script
<Jordan_U> EmuAlert: That's not what is happening for me when pressing ctrl+L to see the location then ctrl+C to copy it, then pasting it into Gnome Terminal. Are you doing something different?
<cayne> if I echo the hostname variable as you told me toset it inside the script it echos fine, but it doesn't seem to want to use it in another variable
<cayne> th0r: still nothing... this is stupid... I have never had to fight this hard with one bloody variable
<MasterLurker> hi guys, I need to take the screenshot of an entire window which extends beyond the screen (I need to scroll down). Is there an application like scrot to do that? (on Ubuntu 9.10)
<ehw> cayne:  when you say inside another variable, can you give an example?
<cayne> ehw: th0r: if you two are interested, here is my test script: http://pastebin.com/JtQCKCT1
<Jordan_U> cayne: Could you pastebin the script?
<cayne> Jordan_U: great minds think alike
<[TK]D-Fender> "Fools seldom differ"
<pooltable> internet connection to go as fast as it can up and down  how to ?
<Jordan_U> cayne: You are using inconsistent capitalization of $HOSTNAME.
<cayne> [TK]D-Fender: very nicely said
<th0r> cayne: line3: SERVERNAME=$HOSTNAME + .... since HOSTNAME has been defined in line2
<EmuAlert> Jordan_U: I'm just pressing Ctrl+C when the file is selected. The Ctrl+L thing works to get the location, but I still have to type in the file's name, which is a little annoying
<th0r> cayne: and you might be causing yourself problems by trying to use HOSTNAME as a variable....use something like KEYNAME instead
<cayne> th0r: wow... I can't believe my stubborness didn't let me come up with that one...
<gerrin> anyone know how i can change from alsa to oss?
<Jordan_U> EmuAlert: I see what you mean now. Not sure what you can do about that, but you might want to file a bug report against Gnome Terminal as it should probably be smart enough to recognize such pastes as file paths and handle them correctly.
<Jordan_U> EmuAlert: Ahh, you can also just drag the file into the terminal window.
<leg3nd> hey everyone, im trying to remotely monitor an enterprise network for host specific traffic and bandwidth usage, ideally using promisious mode without physical access to the gateway.
<cayne> th0r: still nothing... I am getting frustrated pretty fast with this script... SERVERNAME=${KEYNAME} + '_ldap_key' isn't working either
<EmuAlert> Jordan_U: Ah, thanks a bunch.
<Jordan_U> EmuAlert: You're welcome.
<th0r> cayne: yup....the change I suggested works in my vm at least
<Guest31324> nick lwizardl
<gerrin> im running 10.10 64bit build, would like to switch some programs from alsa to oss but dont know how, can anyone help?
<ehw> cayne: http://pastebin.com/jWweW6ZS
<pooltable> what is alsa and oss?
<gerrin> the sound systems i think
<Jordan_U> cayne: You don't need to rename your variable $KEYNAME, and it would be : SERVERNAME="${KEYNAME}_ldap_key"
<th0r> cayne: if ehw's doesn't do the trick....I did it a little different and it seems to work
<lee> I have a problem with xubuntu 10.4, I get a blank screen ("no signal detected" from the monitor) after the xubuntu splash screen. I have tried these kernel options: i915.modeset=0, xforcevesa, nomodeset, none make a difference. I have tried booting into recovery and doing failsafeX, but then I get "out of range" from the monitor. anybody have any suggestions what else to try?
<Jordan_U> cayne: There is nothing special about the variable $HOSTNAME, this applies to any variable in bash.
<cayne> ehw: worked like a charm. I guess I was trying to overcomplicate things
<ehw> Great :)
<cayne> Jordan_U: alrighty.
<cayne> ehw: I appreciate the help
<ehw> cayne: Very welcome, and good luck
<cayne> ehw: so looking at your script I guess my issue was that I need the squiggly brackets to use a variable within another, and the entire thing needs to be double quoted?
<ehw> cayne: The squiggles let bash pick out variable names,right
<hasenj> is there a name for the process that manages the display of themes? my theme is messed up ..
<hasenj> pretty much like here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629628
<ehw> If there's no white space ...
<zen_monkey> hi... how can i check my battery level on command line?
<cayne> ehw: okay, that makes sense. Nobody likes whitespace
<juken> Is there a way to check to see if an mp3 file is DRM'd?
<ehw> cayne: double quotes arund a syring mean vars should be substituted, single quotes mean to ignore them
<chairmao> running 10.10 anybody know why i can't play youtube videos in full screen without them freezing all the time?
<cayne> ehw: ahh... I wondered what the difference was between single and double
<chairmao> tried updating flash still no joy
<xangua> chairmao: flash sucks in linux, next question
<chairmao> i've googled how to do it
#ubuntu 2011-03-18
<chairmao> but they just say update flash
<chairmao> and on chromium
<ehw> Right so echo '$hostname' literally prints $hostname
<juken> ehw: '' makes it literal
<ehw> juken: Correct
<juken> ehw: wasn't sure if you were asking a question or telling someone else, sorry :P
<SlickT10> my touchpad freezes after resuming from sleep and never comes back till I restart. What can I do?
<ehw> juken: Hehe
<chairmao> really annoying because sometimes it works
<cayne> ehw: and that is where my problem started... I question if I should even be playing around with scripting an entire server installation if I have a hard time getting something so simple to work...
<ehw> juken: Need to remember to include usernames, it's a busy channel ;)
<juken> ehw: indeed, lots of traffic, hehe
<Suit_Of_Sables> does anyone know what repo LAME is in? apt-get install lame  can't find it with the default repos
<ehw> cayne: gotta start somewhere!
<juken> cayne: what language?
<cayne> ehw: bash
<juken> ah
<cayne> juken: bash
<juken> cayne: I find O'Reilly books to be great resources :)
<cayne> ehw: yeah but if I make a mistake while setting up certificates, installing services and applications en masse, and the like I could imagine I would have a nightmare tracking down the bugs that will inevitably pop up
<Reallycool> sfill seems to have frozen up, how can I get it to work?
<cayne> juken: I have actually seen a couple of those before... I might need to look into getting my paws on the BASH one
<high-rez> Back again.  I cannot figure out for the life of my what the 'correct' way is to obtain the /exact/ kernel source for the version i'm running including the version magic - so that I can build a kernel module against the specific version of the kernel i'm currently running (which is likely to be an older version than what is current in ubuntu).  Any of you know how this would be achieved ?
<ehw> cayne: True enough; otoh doing it all by hand each time can introduce other unexpectedness
<jongbergs> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cayne> ehw: yeah... I've done it by hand like 5 times in the past week and I keep wiping it and redoing it trying to get it to play nicely with what I want it to do
<gerrin> anybody know any Gba and/or N64 emulators that will work in 10.10 without and compiling or configuring
<jongbergs> hi, i'm considering to setup network monitoring software which do you recommend among the tw? Nagios vs OpenNMS..thanks for you opinion.
<xangua> gerrin: look at software centre
 * ehw heading out, night all 
<gerrin> i have looked, and all of them have very choppy audio
<cayne> anyone willing to take a look at my horrible mess of a script before I call it working and throw it into action? I'd love a few extra sets of eyes that are not bash rookies like me to check it out and tell me what I screwed up on? http://pastebin.com/FVm8K4R8
<abaerto> \o
<berto_> i see a package that is marked for deletion in aptitude (id  virtualbox-ose-guest-utils) how do i tell aptitude to clean itself up; i.e. go ahead and remove the package?
<Unirgy_> hi, for some reason my ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS is stuck with php 5.2, where should i look, maybe there's a limit on upgrade for it?
<SlickT10> any one have any idea how to get a trackpad to wake after the computer resumes from sleep. Mine freezes after the first sleep and has be restarted to restore functionality to the trackpad
<rhin0> silly one -- ubuntu 10.04 "click to show appointments or tasks" irritatingly covers the clock display even when the mouse isn't on it -- is there any other clock with seconds -- or a way to disable this?
<skutr3> hey im installing ubuntu using 64gb how big should swap be???
<xangua> Unigy compile a newer version or upgrade your distro
<rhin0> just covers the clock -- look at the clock "click to show appointnmetns or tasks" covering it
<Unirgy> xangua it is 10.04.1 LTS - shouldn't be fine?
<mickster04> skutr3: how much ram
<skutr3> mickster04: uhh
<FrozenFire> How might I go about setting up auto-mount of a LUKS device upon login, based on my password?
<skutr3> mickster04: hold on
<mickster04> skutr3: because that's how you work out your swap
<mickster04> !swap > skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3, please see my private message
<_antant_> I take it I can't ln -s source destination in fstab itself
<skutr3> mickster04: how do i find RAM in ubuntu?
<MeanEYE> evening. is there an easy way to setup home encryption after installation?
<rhin0> ok -- disable mouseover notifications
<skutr3> mickster04: i got 3gb of ram
<mickster04> skutr3: see your private message
<Polah> How come Startup Disk Creator can't burn a minimal image onto a flash drive?
<skutr3> mickster04: i looked it didnt tell me how much it should be it just tells me what swap does
<giiker> hi everyone, I'm going to install ubuntu on a flash drive, anyone can recomend me a fast file system to choose?
<Bakerconspiracy> polah: use unetbootin
<Bakerconspiracy> its much easier
<MeanEYE> evening. is there an easy way to setup home encryption after installation?
<Tohuw> MeanEYE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168
<Bakerconspiracy> mey mean eye
<Bakerconspiracy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168
<Bakerconspiracy> yea
<Polah> Bakerconspiracy, thank you very much
<MeanEYE> thanks
<Bakerconspiracy> no prob man
<Tohuw> Has anyone successfully installed redmine using postfix for the email backend? If so, can I take a gander at your email.yml?
<Polah> Would I be right in understanding that the minimal install has the kernel, a command line and nothing else?
<Polah> or thereabouts
<Reallycool> sfill seems to have frozen up, how can I get it to work?
<Tohuw> Polah: The minimal install contains significantly more than that. Its primary purpose is to not include packages in the image. Rather, it downloads them all using a text-based installer. See http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal to get an idea.
<Bakerconspiracy> Im not sure
<jongbergs> '
<jongbergs> hi, i'm considering to setup network monitoring software which do you recommend among the tw? Nagios vs OpenNMS..thanks for you opinion.
<pyrophelia> is it possible to force mdadm to check itself?
<pyrophelia> besides echo "check" > /sys/block/md/foo/bar  I can't seem to write to that file
<Reallycool> disregard me, my estimates for time were off by about 2 hours
<digilink> evening.... I'm having a problem with connecting from a Windows box with RealVNC client and it comes up with an error: setpf: not 8,16, or 32 bpp? Up on googling it is suggested that the VNC server is sending 24bpp which the client does not support and to edit /etc/vnc.conf, however it is not present. I am running Ubuntu 10.10... any ideas?
<dominicdinada> how do i reset a default view for a folder when nautilis wont even open the folder with 16,000 files.... somehow the view got switch to details and it locks up every time i try to open the folder
<giiker> need a recomendation of a file system to install ubuntu on a flash drive?!
<berto_> found the answer: aptitude install to _remove_ a package scheduled for deletion.
<mayhem> Can anyone help with Ubuntu 10.10 intel graphics 915gms and compiz ?
<mickster04> giiker: use fat32?
<Tohuw> !anyone | mayhem
<ubottu> mayhem: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Polah> mickster04, giiker, FAT32 it is
<dave6558> Hello.10.10..Can anyone tell me why my screen would stay bright after i exit a game like world of warcraft
<mayhem> ok, Compiz and visual effects no longer work on my intel 915gms graphics... Passes all Compiz tests any ideas
<mayhem> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dominicdinada> how do i reset a default view for a folder when nautilis wont even open the folder with 16,000 files.... somehow the view got switch to details and it locks up every time i try to open the folder
<ShawnRisk> how do I network two linux computers together to transfer files wirelessly?
<mickster04> ShawnRisk: samba might work?
<ShawnRisk> mickster04: I thought samba was for linux to windows
<mickster04> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nelliee> I need some help formatting a 250 gig ide slave hard disk to a fat32 with ubuntu 10.04  gparted is not working. I just coppied all files to my desktop and am ready to format just not having any luck
<mickster04> ShawnRisk: well it will work fine between linux too?
<Polah> Nelliee: What do you mean it isn't working?
<nelliee> Polah,  gparted acts like it is coming up and then just goes away without running
<giiker> mickster04: I have used it before, but want to experience with other file systems to see which is faster on a USB drive....
<mickster04> giiker: no, on usb you want fat32, ntfsd wouldn't help much
<mickster04> ntfs*
<mickster04> giiker: and i don't know if ext# will work either
<mickster04> giiker: it's a pen drive, you won't have any speed increase by chanigng the file type.
<mickster04> r/type/giiker: system
<mayhem> running Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 kernel 2.6.3 Linux5-27-generic, Intel Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03), Visual effects cannot be enable. Used to work
<MeanEYE> this is really crap
<MeanEYE> am kind of sick reinstalling ubuntu for some stupid options
<MeanEYE> I HATE lazy programmers
<Polah> Nelliee: How are you running it?
<mickster04> MeanEYE: options? and why do you need to reinstsall?
<Logan_> !compiz | mayhem
<ubottu> mayhem: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<MeanEYE> mickster04: I forgot to create my user with encrypted home, now it's pain in the ass to migrate home directory to encrypted one and my system gets dirty in the process
<nelliee> Polah,  System administration gparted .  it shows up on lower bar like it is going to run and then nothing
<mickster04> MeanEYE: what else have you had to reinstall for?
<Polah> nelliee: Remove it and install again
<nelliee> Polah,  k
<MeanEYE> mickster04: :D forgot this laptop has 4GB of ram and I installed 32bit
<Random101> I've used ubuntu before and nothing has ever happened (bad), but now it won't start. The screen flashes EXTREMELY quick and says "Missing 'loadfront'" and "missing something.exe" (can't read it quick enough), and it says "No webildur" (or whatever that is) Any help will be appreciated.
<giiker> mickster04: I think I have used ext# before, I think it was ext3 anyway, I thought changin a file system would really give a speed bump somehow...
<giiker> :(
<Polah> MeanEYE: 32-bit can use up to 4GB
<MeanEYE> Polah: 3.6
<mickster04> giiker: nope. it's a solid state drive so the things that get sped up with the different file systems are redundant...
<ShawnRisk> mickster04: thanks
<mickster04> MeanEYE: you could have used pae kernel?
<Polah> MeanEYE: Well yeah it's just below, or get PAE
<MeanEYE> meh
<MeanEYE> I don't like tinkering with it
<mayhem> i know its a kernel problem, you are a bunch of wankers
<Polah> mickster04: Would I be right in assuming that it is PAE that is making my address size 48-bit?
<_antant_> Can anyone give me a hint as to why I'm getting make errors when trying to install some drivers? I did it once on a previous install and it worked fine but now nada
<MeanEYE> if I adduser with --ingroup flag, does it create group with same name as login name?
<mickster04> Polah: i have no idea
<mickster04> !PAE > Polah
<ubottu> Polah, please see my private message
<Logan_> !ohmy | mayem
<ubottu> mayem: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Logan_> *mayhem
<giiker> mickster04: ok then, thanx, will try ext4 then
<mayhem> fuck off i cant get any help anyway
<Logan_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dominicdinada> how do i reset a default view for a folder when nautilis wont even open the folder with 16,000 files.... somehow the view got switch to details and it locks up every time i try to open the folder
<Logan_> thanks Flannel
<Polah> Mayhem: Acting a bit more civil might get you further.
<nelliee> Polah,  I did romoved and installed with ubuntu software center and no luck and tried sudo apt-get purge gparted and then sudo apt-get install gparted and it still wont run
<StepNjump> Hi guys, does anyone know of an alternative to nanny for parental controls?
<mickster04> netsplit?
<mickster04> StepNjump: try off-topic
<DOOX> hi there
<StepNjump> mickster04, what do you mean off topic
<MeanEYE> ok, this thread is not working about migrating home to encrypted :/
<DOOX> i have a problem viewing youtube videos
<RobotCow> DOOX -> whats going on?
<RobotCow> DOOX -> using 64-bit ubuntu?
<DOOX> how can i know this?
<mickster04> as in you are asking for something that isn't ubuntu help
<RobotCow> DOOX -> //exec -o lsb_release
<RobotCow> /exec -o lsb_release
<RAMgarlic> #join apyb-condir
<Logan_> !netsplit | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<RobotCow> LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch:cxx-3.0-amd64:cxx-3.0-noarch:cxx-3.1-amd64:cxx-3.1-noarch:cxx-3.2-amd64:cxx-3.2-noarch:cxx-4.0-amd64:cxx-4.0-noarch:desktop-3.1-amd64:desktop-3.1-noarch:desktop-3.2-amd64:desktop-3.2-noarch:desktop-4.0-amd64:desktop-4.0-noarch:graphics-2.0-amd64:graphics-2.0-noarch:graphics-3.0-amd64:
<RobotCow> graphics-3.0-noarch:graphics-3.1-amd64:graphics-3.1-noarch:graphics-3.2-amd64:graphics-3.2-noarch:graphics-4.0-amd64:graphics-4.0-noarch:printing-3.2-amd64:printing-3.2-noarch:printing-4.0-amd64:printing-4.0-noarch:qt4-3.1-amd64:qt4-3.1-noarch
<RobotCow> :( sorry
<Logan_> ...
<RAMgarlic> .join #apyb-condir
<darkstar> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)  how to deal with
<mickster04> Logan_: i was asking if we had one no one is talking
<Logan_> mickster04: nope, there would be a huge stream of quits saying *.net *.split
<Logan_> just temporary inactivity, it happens
<RobotCow> I had no idea that command would give so much output after using a non stock ubuntu kernel I compiled from vanilla sources
<StepNjump> Hi guys, does anyone know of an alternative to nanny for parental controls?
<Logan_> !repeat | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mickster04> StepNjump: again that isn't ubuntu support
<DOOX> yeah i m using 64bit
<mickster04> DOOX: any error messages?
<RobotCow> DOOX -> /exec -o lsb_release -a | grep 'Codename\|Release
<RobotCow> sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<RobotCow> DOOX -> /exec -o lsb_release -a | grep 'Codename\|Release'
<RobotCow> Release:	10.10
<RobotCow> Codename:	maverick
<Logan_> !pastebin | RobotCow
<ubottu> RobotCow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RobotCow> Logan_ -> that was 2 lines
<Logan_> five, actually
<RobotCow> of paste?
<Logan_> yes
<mickster04> RobotCow: yes, see how many times your nick appears? thats 5
<RobotCow> those aren't all pastes
<RobotCow> just 2
<Logan_> ...
<mickster04> RobotCow: it took up 5 lines, so that's the problem
<RobotCow> DOOX -> ok, are you using ndiswrapper?
<DOOX> no
<mickster04> RobotCow: what will that have to do with flash?
<StepNjump> mickster04, one would think that looking for a software that runs under ubuntu, shouldnT Be off topic.. where else could someone look for an application for Ubuntu than on Ubuntu itself!
<RobotCow> DOOX -> dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper
<RobotCow> just to be sure
<DOOX> it was ok when i first use it , but after awhile it feels like something wrong
<RobotCow> DOOX -> otherwise, how did you install flash?
<mickster04> StepNjump: this is ubuntu support, you don't have a problem with ubuntu
<xangua> DOOX: try the 64bit plugin of flash, repositories install 32bit
<mickster04> StepNjump: so this is not the correct channel for your query
<Logan_> mickster04: technically, that question can and should be answered in this channel
<DOOX> ok wait
<RobotCow> DOOX -> did you use the package? flashflashplugin-nonfree
<omid> hi. newbie here.i have ubuntu and windows 7 installed on my lenovo thinkpad.when i installed open suse 11.04 it has an error in the last minutes of installition regarding the grub. now i could see open suse files on the drive which i installed suse in but i cant see a suse option in the grub bootloader.
<Alfastar> hi
<DOOX> yeah i did
<mickster04> Logan_: not really, he is asking about something ubuntu doesn't really do, and he hasn't got a problem, he wants to know what else is an option. this channel isn't about that?
<Logan_> mickster04: there is nothing wrong with that
<Krycek> free help
<RobotCow> DOOX -> I suspect you had installed it through ubuntu graphical user interface
<mickster04> Logan_: except this is a support channe;
<mickster04> Logan_: for when things break
<darkstar> my wireless is always disable ,how to deal with
<RobotCow> DOOX -> which gives you flash through certain packages
<Logan_> omid: /join #opensuse
<RobotCow> DOOX -> there is a better way to do it and it's been working good with me for a long time
<mickster04> darkstar: can you turn it on ever? or do you just mean on boot up? have you checked the BIOS
<Jordan_U> omid: If you can boot Ubuntu then just run "sudo update-grub" in Ubuntu.
<DOOX> yeah i think something like that , you know i am new to linux so you have to be patient for me :)
<Jordan_U> omid: If you can't boot Ubuntu follow this guide from a LiveCD: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<RobotCow> DOOX -> so i suggest you remove all packages like flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<DOOX> ok
<omid> <Jordan_U>now both my ubuntu and windows7 works fine like before but i couldnt see a suse option in the grub.
<RobotCow> DOOX -> once all flash packages are removed
<recursion> Im having an issue in 10.10 where regular users dont have priveledges for removable media (memory sticks/usb drives..etc.) --> what do i need to do to let regular users have the same access to removable media as the adminstrative user accounts have?
<oneliner> having the /tmp directory owned by root, apache running as www-data user group, should i add root to www-data group or else how would i mix match users groups so both can write to /tmp?
<RobotCow> DOOX -> you need one file flashplugin.so and I will find the link for you
<Jordan_U> omid: Then run "sudo update-grub" in Ubuntu.
<mickster04> recursion: settings>admin>users and groups?
<DOOX> ok
<omid> <Jordan_U> right now i'm using ubuntu. this screen shot shows the partition which i installed suse in . do you think i can fix it ? http://www.up.pnu-club.com/images/2vuzl8sp4ax2cy3mktm.png
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to set options for the login screen in lucid? specifically disabling clicking with the touchpad and enabling the ctrl alt backspace shortcut?
<Jordan_U> omid: Again, just run "sudo update-grub" and come back if that doesn't add a SuSe entry to the grub menu.
<omid> jordan_u thank you.
<RobotCow> DOOX -> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<peter__> hello
<DOOX> RobotCow , i found that i didnt install flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<RobotCow> DOOX -> so how do you have flash installed?
<battlehands> soul, yo
<RobotCow> DOOX -> dpkg -l | grep flash
<DOOX> it was uptaed automatically
<RobotCow> DOOX -> can we talk in another channel because it's not good to post many lines in here
<DOOX> ok
<RobotCow> DOOX -> I know of a good channel that is ok to paste 5 or so lines
<mickster04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DOOX> we can talk private
<RobotCow> DOOX -> check your PM
<researcher1> when I install an ubuntu application where is it stored? If I want to create space by deleting files which folder files should I delete?
<DOOX> RobotCow , you gave me some codes for terminal?
<jongbergs> Hello, I would like to solicit opinions regarding which open-source networking monitoring system would you recommend between OpenNMS and Nagios.
<RobotCow> DOOX -> yes i did. did you check your PM?
<DOOX> yes
<l1nuxman> what's the best way to do if I want to allow a user to only be able to edit webfiles in /var/www and write and read there ?
<mickster04> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AnubArack> How do I get to see the filesystem of my ipod touch after i mount it?
<testjohnboy> testpidgin123
<testjohnboy> jhhjgh
<testjohnboy> uyuyyyuyu
<testjohnboy> yuyuyuyyu]
<testjohnboy> jyujyjyujyu
<testjohnboy> ]jyujuyujyujy
<xangua> testjohnboy: stop
<FloodBot2> testjohnboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<testjohnboy> testpidgin123
<jongbergs> l1nuxman: for simplicity you can implement FTP which restricts read-write on their webroot.
<testjohnboy> testpidgin
<Random101> testjohnboy, stop.
<kanuuu> ess
<Thedemon007> Hello
<henux> Hi.  Shouldn't dmesg show the device node name when you insert a CD ROM into the drive?  This is Ubuntu server
<jongbergs> l1nuxman: as an alternative you can enable each user's web directory see http://tinyurl.com/8fdvk
<Benkinooby> hi, can i reach the same effects with ssh+X11 as i get with vnc? atm i do ssh to my server and the diplay the windows i open. but how can i see the whole gui?
<Benkinooby> the = then
<_antant_> Is addthere a way to
<_antant_> ah
<_antant_> that went wrong
<Logan_> !rtfm | RTFM-noob
<ubottu> RTFM-noob: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Thedemon007> 	
<Thedemon007> I have problems I can not use any flash drive three I have everyone says error: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad
<_antant_> is there a way to add nautilus to the Applications/Accessories menu from the command line?
<olaaaaaaa>  ¿no tienes pagina web? ahora te regalamos una de diseño en ---> Sitiopersonal.es
<jtrucks> is there an easy way to make Drupal 7 happy with the php5-gd package from ubuntu without having to recompile php?
<mickster04> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Fluttershy> mickster04: they're an adbot...
<zacwhite15> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Thedemon007> I have problems I can not use any flash drive three I have everyone says error: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad
<mickster04> Fluttershy: meh ok
<xangua> !repeat | Thedemon007
<ubottu> Thedemon007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<azizLIGHTS> is it safe to change my username? i want to change my /home/userdir name basically
<jtrucks> azizLIGHTS: sure... change the directory, the uername in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, and fix the permissions on the directory
<azizLIGHTS> what about programs and stuff
<jtrucks> OR, if you just want to move your homedir, ust change it and copy/mv every there.
<azizLIGHTS> what about ssh keys and stuff
<azizLIGHTS> will i have to remake those
<jtrucks> no.
<azizLIGHTS> but they say ubuntu@myip
<jtrucks> as long as the UID stays the same, IIRC
<jtrucks> that doesn't matter. that's just a comment.
<jtrucks> you still present the data from the same key and the same key is used on the other side.
<azizLIGHTS> thats nice
<azizLIGHTS> i do have root on the machine, maybe i should just make a new user?
<promdog> test
<azizLIGHTS> and move stuff there
<promdog> If I am creating a class A  network with 8 Subnets, what shou my subnet mask be?
<jtrucks> if you don't have root, you likely must make a new user or ask the admin.
<jtrucks> you can't change your homedir
<jtrucks> or username
<jtrucks> without root
<Pici> Or create a new user.
<jtrucks> if you have sudo access, it's root enough :)
<jtrucks> creating a new user is usually easier... just open perms on old user such that new user can read everything and copy to newuser's homedir tree as newuser (so perms are right)
<azizLIGHTS> ok
<ninjai_> anyone ever have problems with wine (ubuntu 10.04)  where steam freezes on login?
<xangua> !appdb | ninjai_
<ubottu> ninjai_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ninjai_> ah ty
<Thedemon007> i need help
<testjohnboy> whats good
<mickster04> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<testjohnboy> testpidgin123
<fight> welcome
<mickster04> testjohnboy: don't start that again
<jtrucks> \o/ Drupal site has the convoluted way for me to avoid ecompiling php due to poor gd library mess.
<ivanBliminse> Does anyone know how to get the default version of Firefox that comes with ubuntu 10.04 to not autofill forms? I only ask because I can't find it online and mozzila has a "ubuntu" extension..
<tmandry> I'm on 10.4 and need a way to force the bootloader menu to come up so I can specify a kernel option - how?
<Thedemon007> could someone help me I can not use any flash drive
<tankant> 嗨！
<mickster04> Thedemon007: error messages?
<tankant> 我居然能连上来！
<tankant> 大家好！
<FloodBot2> tankant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> !en | tankant:
<ubottu> tankant:: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<testjohnboy> testpidgin123 ubuntu 11.04
<mickster04> testjohnboy: stop it
<fight> 你好
<jtrucks> or not...
<tankant> Hello!
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581882/ mickster04
<promdog> Hi all. I am creating a class A  network with 8 Subnets, what should my subnet mask be?
<tankant> This is a good place!
<fabio333> shift jey, tmandry
<mickster04> Thedemon007: is that when it auto mounts the drives?
<Stevethepirate> promdog: you might not get decent support for that question here, if so try ##networking
<fight> welcome jion us！、
<promdog> Stevethepirate: thank you.
<nosotros> hello
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.com/bYgfw7nF mickster04
<tmandry> fabio333: I tried that, didn't work. Look like I'm not using grub1, not 2 btw
<giiker> how do I find out if I have Ubuntu x64 installed?
<Thedemon007> yes mickster04
<naryfa> is it possible to suppress those messages: user entered the room, user left the room, in here????
<mickster04> Thedemon007: uhm then something is severly broken
<tmandry> giiker: "uname -a" at the prompt, it should say x86_64 in there if you do
<mickster04> naryfa: /ignore #ubuntu ignore join leave
<Chelsea> isn't that uname -a?
<tmandry> fabio333: am using 1, not 2*
<Thedemon007> aff no mickster04 is this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581883/ the other is manual mount
<randomuser> is there some reason (outside of a hardware flub) i can't get a console on the 10.04x32 installer?
<mickster04> Thedemon007: can you see it in windows?
<naryfa> mickster04: it says there's no such command
<fabio333> tmandry, so there is a grub.cfg in the /boot folder
<mickster04> naryfa: oh what client are you using?
<naryfa> uhm, finch
<mickster04> Thedemon007: how did you try an mount it?
<fabio333> /boot/menu something like that i can't remember
<mickster04> naryfa: no idea, i use irssi
<naryfa> mickster04: oh, but thanks for trying :)
<Thedemon007> yes i can use flash drive in other machine with ubuntu
<tmandry> fabio333: mmk thanks
<Thedemon007> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /mnt
<ivanBliminse> Does anyone know how to disable autofill forms in firefox 3.6.15 for ubuntu 10.04??
<randomuser> you know, "Ctrl+Alt+F(x)" ??
<mickster04> ivanBliminse: edit>preferences
<syrinx_> naryfa: /ignore -channels #chan1,#chan2,#chan3 * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<giiker> tmandry: let me try it...
<ivanBliminse> mickster04: where at, i've looked all through it and cant find it
<fabio333> i got a brand-new hp g62... got rid of win 7 after a couple of days.... after a a month... something went wrong
<mickster04> ivanBliminse: no idea,l i don't use ff, but it should be about there really
<Thedemon007> yes i can use flash drive in other machine with ubuntu mickster04
<fabio333> my laptop shuts down by itself
<mickster04> ivanBliminse: also try about:config
<giiker> tmandry: thanks that worked...!!!
<Thedemon007> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /mnt mickster04
<ruan> fabio333: do you think it could be overheating?
<fabio333> no... i'm using sensor and the temp is under 40°
<Stevethepirate> fabio333: Don't always trust sensors.
<fabio333> by now: temp1:       +38.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)
<naryfa> syrinx_: same thing, no such command, maybe I'm typing something wrong, not a big deal I guess
<tankant> I would like to ask.... How many Chinese people are  in this place ?
<fabio333> i thinnk this budget laptop is crap
<jtrucks> anyone know the approx upgrade time needed for 8.04LTS to 10.04LTS? (it's a really fat pipe on the server, so download time is fairly minimal)
<mickster04> Thedemon007: uhm, so are you sure it's vfat and have you tried not mounting it there? is it definitely /dev/ssd?
<naryfa> fabio333: I learned that most budget things are crap, but that doesn't mean I'm rich lol
<Thedemon007> I'm not sure to be vfat but if it is /dev/sdd mickster04
<fabio333> what about ubuntu and the warranty?
<mkquist> jtrucks: im of the opinion that its faster and easier just to reinstall new version...
<EClaesson> Are there any installers/distros that can install on a pc with windows installed without a need of reinstalling windows? I read about some some time ago, but of what i heard they weren fully stable/safe
<jtrucks> mkquist: I don't have that option. it's a remote server and it's production.
<syrinx_> EClaesson: WUBI
<jtrucks> every in place upgrade I've done has worked without issues so far.
<naryfa> fabio333: what's wrong with it?
<mickster04> Thedemon007: well basically the mount command is wrong is what it is saying...but the problem is that you are missing some major part of ubuntu that deals with usb, what did you do recently
<Shkodrani> Samsung I9000 =-> android IRC =-> wireless connection =-> freenode =-> good result ;-)
<Thedemon007> I've compiled my own kernel may be that this is my config file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581876/
<jrmcm> EClaesson: I installed ubuntu next to win 7 no reinstall needed, just popped in the install cd and then partioned my drive
<fabio333> naryfa, maybe ubuntu caused the damage to the system
<mickster04> Thedemon007: well then i don't know how to fix it. but that'll probably be why it's broken, the kernel has usb drivers
<researcher1> i want to creat space in my hard drive.How can I do that without harming the installed prgrams?
<Thedemon007> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814657.html <mickster04>
<syrinx_> fabio333: doubt that
<naryfa> fabio333: I'm sorry I wasn't reading before that, do you mind repeating what is the problem?
<jrmcm> Is there a vm channel?
<jtrucks> researcher1: delete old logs or unused tmp files
<fabio333> nayfa the problem is that my hp g62 shts down by itself
<xangua> researcher1: there is always a risk, make a coppy of your important data
<mickster04> Thedemon007: what am i looking at?
<fabio333> seems to be an hardware issue
<xangua> ooh didn't read well :S
<EClaesson> Thanks syrinx_
<syrinx_> fabio333: maybe the fan is stuck
<fabio333> i can hear it
<jtrucks> researcher1: find the offending directories with the most space and see what isn't needed by doing cd /; du -sm * | sort -n
<aroman> hey, does nautilus ever automatically create any folders?
<naryfa> fabio333: can you still return it?
<syrinx_> aroman: not that I know of
<fabio333> i suppose so
<syrinx_> fabio333: HP is usually cool about that kind of stuff
<naryfa> fabio333: then don't wait
<aroman> syrinx_: I suspect it's creating a folder called `Desktop` in $HOME
<ruan> lol
<ruan> desktop is created on install
<aroman> yes naturally
<aroman> i'm aware of that, lol
<syrinx_> lol
<ruan> and it is placed in home
<aroman> i was asking the question because it's interfering with my remaster of ubuntu
<aroman> i've set XDG to sepcifically NOT create a desktop folder, yet it pops up on the livecd anyhow
<aroman> yet when you `adduser`, or install the system, the folder is gone as it should be
<aroman> my suspicion is that nautilus caches something before xdg can get to it.
<naryfa> fabio333: what's the exact model of your laptop
<fabio333> by now i'm using it with the battery plugged
<jrmcm> Is there a vm channel?
<fabio333> and uptime says "02:59:42 up  1:56,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.09, 0.06" .. so far so good
<jrmcm> or a virtual box channel?
<fabio333> naryfa, hp g2 b02sl
<ruan> jrmcm: #virtualbox    im not sure if its active though
<ruan> jrmcm: 230 users
<jrmcm> ruan: thx
<ruan> #vbox actually. it redirects
<naryfa> fabio333: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/568535-hp-pavilion-shuts-down-repeatedly.html
<naryfa> fabio333: that's the same laptop
<naryfa> fabio333: they say it could be capacitors
<jrmcm> ruan: yup, just got in
<fabio333> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Lockups-Freezes-Hangs/HP-G62-105SA-Notebook-Shuts-down-suddenly-randomly-and-often/td-p/392989
<fabio333> hp is crap
<naryfa> fabio333: well, everything depends on a particular item, you might get a good one you might get a bad one. Change it.
<fisix> hey! does anybody know how to switch the icons between and within the system tray (notification area / indicator applet)?
<Da|Mummy> what are people using to check sfv files?
<ruan> Da|Mummy: cksfv
<Da|Mummy> using terminal?
<ruan> yes
<Da|Mummy> anything with a nice gui?
<Da|Mummy> im still stuck on QuickSFV with wine
<fabio333> good nite... see you soon
<ruan> Da|Mummy: closest thing i could find to a gui was a ftp client that supports sfv checking
<Da|Mummy> ok i guess im sticking to quicksfv with wine...thx
<jrmcm> fisix: right click on applet, uncheck lock to panel, then move or remove to hearts content
<TechniCore> Is it possible/safe to install both 10.10 and 11.04 at once?
<TechniCore> on one system i mean
<edbian> TechniCore, sure
<edbian> TechniCore, If you have enough hdd space you could install 200 different linux distros
<fisix> jrmcm, i'm trying to move the icons themselves. like the internet icon right beside the volume icon
<TechniCore> Because I remember a friend telling me that the two installations can't detect eachother
<dustin> anyone of you folks know much about compileing programs like Tor ?
<fisix> jrmcm, unlocking to move only allows switching the notification area and indicator applet back and forth as groups
<edbian> TechniCore, They can 'detect' each other but you can't be running more than one Operating System at a time so they only 'detect' each others files which is harmless.
<ruan> !compiling | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrmcm> fisix: there are different "themes" that move the indicators around within each group.
<dustin> thanks ruan brb gonna view the site i still gotta find the folder its in :(
<matt___> I don't know where to ask so I figured I'd ask this nice group of smart people. I want to utilize some sort of plugin/web software/etc to automatically sell something via paypal, after payment, automatically reach into a mysql database and email a unique PIN to the purchaser...
<fisix> matt___, make a php page to do that?
<matt___> fisix: Well....I was hoping for something already done, but I have been leaning towards just getting started on that. I'm not sure how it'd work verifying with paypal, but I guess that's the fun part;)
<fisix> matt___, me neither. maybe there's some open source code out there that does the job or similar. good luck!
<matt___> fisix: Well..I've found a thing or two...but really I'm wanting to get it to work within TomatoCart...this seems to be an awesome piece of stuff right there...
<fisix> matt___, tomatocart looks neat!
<matt___> fisix: It is based, I believe, on one of those OS's that runs in an internet browser...and it does everything. IF I can just get this to work, I can use it for my entire webstore. See...the problem with me and custom coding PHP is it will be different than the rest of my webstore....I want to use something like TomatoCart, OScommerce, ecwid, etc.
<matt___> fisix: Maybe the simplest thing to do would be to setup a "download" of instructions on what to do with the PIN, and then write a bash, etc on my desktop that all I have to do is enter email after email and it will grab the stuff from a mysql and email it from my desktop
<amusselm_> Hello. I'm having issues with BCM4306 wireless. I enabled the propitary drivers through the GUI, but network-manager still says the device is missing it's firmware
<giiker> when trying to migrate my home dir to an encrypted one, I get an error saying it can't proceed. I'm  running it with root
<amusselm_>    21.548560] b43legacy-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43legacy/ucode4.fw" not found or load failed.
<amusselm_> That also appears in dmesg
<matt___> fisix: OR if I could have a system that just allows me to upload 500 images, each with a unique pin, and let 1 customer download 1 image after purchase, and then never download that image again....but I like the record keeping ability of mysql
<fisix> matt___, an OS can't run in an internet browser... but maybe a shell script with some php could do the job!
<matt___> fisix: http://www.eyeos.org/
<syrinx_> thats not really a full fledged operating system though, is it?
<battlehands> I need to download an ISO file for Windows XP.  I have the CD key, but my CD broke... any ideas?
<mickster04> battlehands: speak to microsoft
<rilkean_heart> lol
<battlehands> mickster04, ok
<acerimmer> winXP?!  wake up, time to die
<Stylles> hi
<Stylles> someone already used the pam_mount.conf.xml?
<mickster04> acerimmer: xp is beautiful now
<acerimmer> :~
 * syrinx_ facepalms himself
<soul> this is what I think of XP...... http://imagebin.org/143624
<Belial`> which theme is that, soul?
<soul> Belial: DarkStar theme from Gnome-look with Mac Fenzua Icons
<mickster04> comapre boot times of xp to anything else :p
<pylix> i love that pic
<soul> anyone who wants that wallpaper, just Google Linux wallpaper and you will it in the image sections
<rilkean_heart> i dont like the pic
<eristikophiles> can anyone tell me how to get my mic to work with skype?
<eristikophiles> (or at all)
<eristikophiles> i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575078 but when i run the relevant apps they don't look at all like that, nor can i access the things they're talking about
<eristikophiles> ..the model of mic is the same though
<mickster04> eristikophiles: i assume you have checked all of the sound preferences
<ericy> Thedemon007: Do you still have the problem mounting your 4GB usb stick? I noticed that in two earlier posts, you specified "/dev/sdd" in your mount command; it should be "dev/sdd1".
<eristikophiles> mickster04- i used phonon to prefer the device
<eristikophiles> and turned the volume up in kmix
<fisix> matt___, ohhh like a cloud / networked os1
<mickster04> eristikophiles: ah ok, i don't use kde, so won
<fisix> matt___, how exactly does eyeos work anyway?
<mickster04> t be much help
<fisix> matt___, isn't it just mainly a cloud storage system?
<eristikophiles> mickster04- well i'm wondering what else i might be missing
<eristikophiles> all the stuff on the web seems to be about older versions, and apps other than skype
<mickster04> well what does skype say about your audio device?
<ericy> Thedemon007: Do you still have the problem mounting your 4GB usb stick? I noticed that in two earlier posts, you specified "/dev/sdd" in your mount command; it should be "dev/sdd1".
<matt___> fisix: Not really sure...it is interesting
<fisix> matt___, yeah.. hahah
<matt___> fisix: I assume it is advanced;)
<Thedemon007> Hello
<futr_vision> I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 for the first time and I am not sure what file system to use.
<fisix> matt___, know anything about penetration testing / network security stuff by any chance?
<fisix> matt___, haha probably
<futr_vision> First time in IRC too
<mickster04> futr_vision: you mean like ext4?
<joshmclvl1> futr_vision : I think most people go with ext4 or ext3.
<gfs> ext4 can be used in ubuntu 10.10
<soul> this is desktop.... anyone need help setting that up, lemme know, will be glad to help....... http://imagebin.org/143626
<eristikophiles> whee i got it to work
<eristikophiles> :)
<eristikophiles> apparently phonon didn't work right the first time
<ericy> Thedemon007: It is often a good idea to inspect your connected drives, via:   sfdisk -l   -OR-   df -h    -OR-   blkid
<rilkean_heart> :D
<futr_vision> Yes. Not sure if i should use Ext4 etc. or Fat32 which i am more accustomed too.
<joshmclvl1> futr_vision : NO fat32. of the two most def. ext4
<Thedemon007> ericy http://pastebin.com/SeebeCwv
<joshmclvl1> futr_vision : something in me just cringes at that thought for some reason.
<Belial`> soul, mine: http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/8615/screenshot2grc.png
<ericy> Thedemon007: Wait, i will look...
<futr_vision> Ok. Just wasn't sure.
<mickster04> futr_vision: definitely ext4 over fat32, but if you need it to work with windows make a partition with ntfs,
<Thedemon007> ericy http://pastebin.com/9u5mSAvh
<joshmclvl1> soul, that is pretty overwhelming. Of course I'm running xmonad and xmobar so It's next to nothing in comparison ;)
<futr_vision> Got one more Q too. I've already got WinXP and Server 2003 installed on their own drives. I'm install Ubuntu now on its own drive(hopefully). Is there anything special I need to do?
<soul> Lol, Joshmclvl1... I have compiz and emerald going too... I love helping people set up nice desktops.... Belial, urs looks SUPER nice and clean
<ericy> Thedemon007: What is that from?
<mickster04> futr_vision: not really, follow the on screen instructions :p
<jrtayloriv> When I try to put a Windows recovery disk into my CD-ROM drive (on either of my Ubuntu laptops), it makes a bunch of whirring and clicking noises but generally won't mount the disk. By insert-eject-repeating I have gotten it to mount once, but it generally won't. I get the following from dmesg when I pop it in: http://pastebin.com/6pmVJXFG
<futr_vision> leave mount point blank?
<jrtayloriv> Really I'm just interested in mounting the disk image so that I can run it in qemu
<joshmclvl1> futr_vision: you'll probably be ok, but I'd let someone else more knowledgeable answer first.
<mickster04> futr_vision: nope
<jrtayloriv> Is there any way that I could use dd to pull the contents of the disk, even if I can't mount it properly?
<mickster04> futr_vision: if it's just one big partition for the whole thing use /
<Aginor> futr_vision, be very sure you select the right disk if you repartition/wipe things
<Thedemon007> blkid | pastebinit ericy
<ericy> Thedemon007: OK, the last pastebin was output of blkid command.  Show me sfdisk -l  with your 4GB usb stick plugged in.
<ericy> Thedemon007: OK, the last pastebin was output of blkid command.  Show me sfdisk -l  with your 4GB usb stick plugged in.
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, yes, there's many alternatives for you
<jrtayloriv> Aginor, What would be the easiest way for me to just make an ISO image?
<futr_vision> I think I am only going to use one partition unless there is a better option. I do plan on copying web pages from the Server 2003 install over to Ubuntu and vice versa.
<Thedemon007> sfdisk -l no show nothing
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, but you will most likely end up dumping the entire disk/filesystem to a file
<Thedemon007> sfdisk -l no show nothing ericy
<jrtayloriv> Aginor, That's fine with me, as long as I can create a mountable ISO image from it.
<ericy> Thedemon007: sudo sfdisk -l
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, proper ISO file system or a general disk image?
<ruan> i want to install usplash. i cant do it from terminal, and synaptic suggests that i remove ALL of my packages first
<ericy> Thedemon007: Run the command: sudo sfdisk -l
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, are you getting read errors from the disk?
<futr_vision> Aginor, that is something i fear doing but I think I have it. I am planning on installing on the only drive not showing NTFS.
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.com/v4gCjZGF ericy
<giiker> exit
<Aginor> futr_vision, if you want to be certain, unplug the other drives :D
<jrtayloriv> Aginor, Yes, if "Buffer I/O error" is what you mean: --> http://pastebin.com/6pmVJXFG
<futr_vision> aginor, I guess that is a pretty full proof way of doing it
<ericy> Thedemon007: See the /dev/sdd1 , that is what you should mount...
<ruan> how can i install usplash without removing all of my packages
<Aginor> futr_vision, that's what I do on the rare occasions I need to install windows. windows have eaten too many of my partitions for me to even let it touch my real OS
<ericy> Thedemon007: .. but tell me what you have installed on it ?
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, that looks like an unhappy disk :D
<xlord> i have a question, is any one can help. i use tcpdump to get
<futr_vision> Am I going to be able to share files between Server 2003 and Ubuntu?
<noob> why can't i sudo aptitude install lekhonee-gnome in ubuntu 10.10
<xlord> i have a question , is any one can help. i use tcpdump to get dns packet, but i only can get response packet, no query packet
<jrtayloriv> Aginor, Do you have any idea why I would have been able to get it to mount once though?
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, I would recommend that you try to use ddrescue http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html on the relevant partition of your device
<soul> noob sudo
<xlord> is anyone knows why
<knightrage> i'm running 2.6.32-28-generic... how can i find out if my SATA hard drives are hot-swappable?
<android2> I have a quick question.  If I have two volumes on my hard disk and have windows 7 on one and ubuntu on the other, what is the best way to remove ubuntu?
<jrtayloriv> Aginor, OK -- I'll look into that. Thanks for your help.
<soul> noob: sudo aptitude install <package>
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, if it's a cd, you might have a dirty laser in the device, the cd or dvd might be dirty/scratched
<noob> soul, sudo aptitude install lekhonee-gnome umet deps
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, you could try to carefully wipe it off with a microfiber cloth, from the centre and out, not in circles
<Thedemon007> ericy i believe what is a problem of kernel i compiled my kernel
<jrtayloriv> Aginor, The CD is brand new, no scratches. I just got it in the mail. I'll try to take out the CD drive and clean it out.
<soul> noob: you must configure ur depostories
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, have you tried it in a different cd?
<ericy> Thedemon007: Oh, yes I remember you discuss it with another person..
<ruan> how can i install a usplash theme without usplash installed?
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, try a different drive first, is my recommendation
<ericy> Thedemon007: ...but can you (or do you want to) try another  usb stick ?
<jrtayloriv> Aginor -- Actually, I just had a brain fart. It's happening on two different laptops, so it's unlikely to be the disk drive.
<jrtayloriv> It's probably a corrupt CD. Which would make sense that Gateway would send me one, considering how crappy their hardware is.
<jrtayloriv> It's only fitting that their software is the same quality as my laptop.
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581876/ my cofig file ericy
<Thedemon007> yes i can
<Thedemon007> yes i can ericy
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, it might have some nasty copy protection on it that confuses the operating systems as well
<nsh_> what's the difference between *-desktop-* and *-alternative-* releases?
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, but dodgy cd sounds like a good theory :)
<jrtayloriv> Aginor, I'll try ddrescue and come back and whine some more if that doesn't work :) thanks again.
<soul> nsh: alternive is not as packed as Desktop veriosns
<nsh_> *alternate
<Thedemon007> i believe is this i have # CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set
<nsh_> hmm
<soul> nsh: its more "light"
<ericy> Thedemon007: Your last pastebin (581876), I saw already, but its too complicated for me.
<nsh_> oh, ok
<xangua> text install nsh_
<Aginor> jrtayloriv, it'll take long and you probably have to run it several times, so you have been warned
<xangua> is not more light, installs the same soul
<nsh_> (they're the same approx size)
<soul> xangua... so what is the difference tehn?
<xangua> soul: text install....said it twice
<robdig> alternative is text install, desktop is gui
<soul> xangua: gotcha... learned something new
<soul> thanks
<nsh_> oh ok
<ericy> Thedemon007: Do you have Ubuntu installed on the 4 GB usb stick? (PS: Right now I am running Lubuntu 'Live-CD' on a 4GB usb stick.)
<nsh_> so it doesn't matter really
<Thedemon007> ericy i need reboot i install kernel 2.6.35-27
<ericy> OK. See you later.
<nsh_> and will wubi blow up if i rename *alternate* to *desktop* because it doesn't seem to care that i have the former locally
<nsh_> assume not
<ericy> Thedemon007: OK. See you later.
<TechniCore> bye
<aroman> what in Ubuntu's livecd causes a "Desktop" folder to be created in the livecd desktop user's home folder?
<xangua> nsh_: i preffer a real install
<nsh_> me too, but i cba to go find a stick/dvd
<nsh_> will redo it when i get back home :)
<ericy> aroman: An act of God, I suppose.
<aroman> ..
<nsh_> 13 hour coach journey tomorrow, would rather be messing around in linux than windows :)
<Thedemon007> Hello
<joshmclvl1> aroman: do you prefer to use the user's home folder for desktop? there is a setting in gconf-editor for that, methinks.
<ericy> nsh_: If your coach is a B-747, you can be in Tokyo by tommorrow!
<memorygap0> hello everyone. how can i add this manually on repo
<aroman> joshmclvl1: I have already set the two gconf keys for nautilus that I'm aware of to do that. I also set XDG's user directory defaults to not include the desktop
<memorygap0> ppa:ubuntu-on-rails/ppa
<nsh_> ericy, inspiring... ;)
<aroman> and in fact, when `adduser`ing, the new user has no Desktop folder.
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-on-rails/ppa
<joshmclvl1> aroman: interesting.
<xangua> memorygap0:
<aroman> it would seem that SOMETHING is causing the Desktop folder to be created
<memorygap0> xangua: i get command not found
<xangua> memorygap0: what version of ubuntu are you using¿
<Zelozelos> when using 2 monitors is there a way to switch monitor 1's workspace with out switching #2's?
<jimmy_birer> yes
<memorygap0> xangua:how can i check the version
<jimmy_birer> Zelozelos
<aroman> joshmclvl1: yeah, it's very strange. I'd be happy removing it by hand when the live environment runs, but I don't know how I can reliably do that
<futr_vision> Hmm. Quit my install of Ubuntu, pulled the USB  to disconnect Server 2003 and WinXP drives. Pulled the USB drive I am installing from as well. Get and error. Plug in the Server 2003 and WindXP drives and it won't boot into those systems.  Did i screw something up?
<jimmy_birer> open System>Preferences>monitor
<Thedemon007> ericy kernel kernel 6.2.1935-27 work well the pendrive is very possible that I have compiled the kernel wrong
<ericy> aroman: Like I said,  act of God..
<xangua> lsb_release -a memorygap0
<ericy> Thedemon007: I see..
<Thedemon007> aff sorry kernel 2.6.35-27
<ruan> which formats of images will grub bootloader accept?
<needlez> hi, i wrote this script (  http://pastie.org/1685010  ) however it passes both those commands to the correct area, my only thing is I would like it to pass those first two commands to that log file 10 times, but after the tenth time remove the first time it logged and replace it with the eleventh log, second replaced with 12th log, and so forth. any way to do this?
<ruan> only tga or does it support more?
<needlez> ruan: tga, png
<memorygap0> xangua: ubuntu 9.04
<jimmy_birer> needlez,facepalm
<xangua> memorygap0: upgrade to a stable and supported version
<needlez> jimmy_birer: why?
<xangua> 9.04 is no longer supported
<jimmy_birer> why not | instead of >>?
<memorygap0> xangua: im using andlinux on xp
<ruan> needlez: anything else?
<aroman> jimmy_birer: he doesn't want |.
<wjw> I am running Ubuntu server.  It sees the Internet fine (can ping www.whitehouse.gov).  Sources.list looks quite like the one on my desktop Ubuntu system.  But when I run aptitude, it shows only "obsolete and locally created packages" and "virtual packages".  Is this normal?
<Zelozelos> jimmy_birer, theres no option 2 do that am i missing something?
<aroman> it's redirecting stdout
<memorygap0> xangua: just to play with linux envi
<memorygap0> xangua:  can i add that manuality on source list?
<needlez> jimmy_birer: um do realize that my command is to add both those to the same log file, how could I do that with pipe last time it just pipped one command to the log file not both
<jimmy_birer> wjw,ahahahahah
<Thedemon007> the config file of  2.6.35-27 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581908/
<jimmy_birer> give us the sources.list
<jimmy_birer> and tell us the system version
<aroman> !prayer | ericy
<ubottu> ericy: Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<speedrunnerG55> yaaaayyy chrome works with youtube videos!!
<Belial`> speedrunnerG55, were you getting a black screen before?
<jimmy_birer> speedrunnerG55,is that a surprise for you?
<speedrunnerG55> a white screen
<ericy> ubottu: In alphabetical order, are you android, bot, clone, robot or human?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Belial`> speedrunnerG55, what did you do to fix it?
<speedrunnerG55> i was able to hear the videos and tnot see them for 2 weeks now
<hiexpo> hola all
<speedrunnerG55> i put in a grafics card
<speedrunnerG55> and enabled visual effects
<futr_vision> on a triple boot sytem what device do you use for the boot loader?
<speedrunnerG55> i dont know if it just updated
<abstrakt> futr_vision, same as you would use for a dual boot
<ruan> i hope this bootimage works
<speedrunnerG55> because i aLSO INSTALLED UPDATES
<jimmy_birer> im thinking about porting ubuntu to same440p
<speedrunnerG55> ops caps
<jimmy_birer> by acube
<jimmy_birer> sam440ep*
<futr_vision> abstrakt, which one is that? I've got XP and Server 2003 installed.
<NikkiGrrl> glad there's a big group in here tonight....anyone good with bizarre problems? heheh
<abstrakt> futr_vision, well I'm not sure how that is managed, you'll have to read the manual
<wjw> jimmy_birer sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/581909/
<wjw> jimmy_birer How do I get the sys version?
<abstrakt> futr_vision, specifically you should read the manual regarding making a dual boot with two systems that are not both microsoft based, i.e. one MS and one Linux based
<abstrakt> futr_vision, because you will most likely need to use a different boot loader, but it's still gonna go in basically the same place which is the MBR (master boot record)
<abstrakt> futr_vision, http://gog.is/windows/ubuntu/dual/boot
<jimmy_birer> wjw
<jimmy_birer> tell us which
<jimmy_birer> 9.04
<jimmy_birer> 10.10
<FloodBot1> jimmy_birer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy_birer> or what
<ericy> NikkiGrrl: I certainly think so (but its not me).
<xiyazhao> 中国
<NikkiGrrl> ahhh, thank you ericy
<futr_vision> abstrakt, thanks. i was hoping i wouldn't have to do any reading beyind this chat :0
<jimmy_birer> wjw,are you using lucid?
<wjw> jimmy_birer Ubuntu 10.04.1 server
<ericy> NikkiGrrl: What are you running  and running into?
<abstrakt> futr_vision, here I'll make it easy for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jimmy_birer> wjw....upgrade to 10.10
<wjw> By downloading the CD image?
<jimmy_birer> no
<NikkiGrrl> ericy : attempting to install onto an older thin client motherboard....it's definitely x86 based, but so far, any Ubuntu OS installed hangs at the login screen.....hard system halt, nothing in logs at all
<jimmy_birer> wjw,enter in terminal=> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<futr_vision> abstrakt, thanks. Already found that.
<ericy> NikkiGrrl: Mmm..
<NikkiGrrl> I have tried Ubuntu 10.04, Xubuntu 10.04, and even Ubuntu server 10.04 ....10.10 LiveCD insists the machine is not i386 compatible, but I know better, heh
<rww> wjw: Ignore what jimmy_birer's saying, they're being odd.
<ruan> ok i set the bootsplash image but it doesn't show the image when i boot
<rww> wjw: Try "sudo apt-get update", it sounds like the package list isn't up to date and that will fix it.
<jimmy_birer> rww,which better?
<ruan> does the image have to be the same resolution as the screen?
<jimmy_birer> no
<wjw> Neither command did anything.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ericy> NikkiGrrl: Maybe you should do a hardware diagnostic, like the memtest.
<Abhijit> hi
<rww> wjw: aptitude still says all packages are locally-installed?
<hiexpo> !seen pure_hate
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<NikkiGrrl> Wonderful idea, ericy, which I already tried. All 512MB of onboard RAM are ok....and during the couple seconds I could get the machine running in command-line-only, top even said I have RAM free
<wjw> rww, yes.
<NikkiGrrl> we're on the right track, though
<Abhijit> i downloaded eternal ladns. and marked it as executable. from terminal if i run ./file.bin it runs but i added same address to applicatioon menu manualy and it dont rum. how to add that menu?
<Abhijit> help
<jont2383> is there a ubuntu channel on here for ubuntu on mac computers ?
<soul> NikkiFrrl: do you have it booting in IDE or ACHI?
<ruan> ahh it can read jpg/jpeg as well.
<ericy> NikkiGrrl: Wow..
<Abhijit> !mac | jont2383
<ubottu> jont2383: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rww> wjw: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy ubuntu-minimal", please?
<Abhijit> jont2383, ask here only
<NikkiGrrl> Only IDE, soul ....the device is 10+ yrs old
<jimmy_birer> rww,you are digging too deep son.
<jimmy_birer> k-i-s-s.
<jimmy_birer> remember the principle?
<ericy> NikkiGrrl:
<hiexpo> hola rww
<jont2383> ahhh so this is the open general topic channel ?
<soul> NikkiGrrl: maybe bios update lol?
<rww> hi hiexpo
<ericy> NikkiGrrl: What did you install last, Xubuntu?
<NikkiGrrl> no such thing, sadly, soul ....we're discussing a thin client
<jimmy_birer> xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce
<futr_vision> Hmmm. Dual boot doc not terribly helpful. Boot loader should go on the drive where I installed the first OS?
<jimmy_birer> ...
<Abhijit> i downloaded eternal ladns. and marked it as executable. from terminal if i run ./file.bin it runs but i added same address to applicatioon menu manualy and it dont rum. how to add that menu?
<NikkiGrrl> tried Xubuntu....had read on forums some people had better luck with it, but again, hangs shortly after GDM comes up
<NikkiGrrl> GDM comes up....can move mouse around, almost type in username and pass, suddenly....halt
<hiexpo> jont2383, yup
<soul> NikkiGrrl: What about trying Puppy, thats nice and small?
<NikkiGrrl> that's the kicker....Puppy works A+.....so it's apparently a kernel issue
<wjw> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581911/
<NikkiGrrl> Puppy won't exactly do what I need with the system, however....thus my attempt to migrate it to Ubuntu
<soul> NikkiGrrl: ooooh gotcha
<NikkiGrrl> Ubuntu loves all my other machines, and I love it right back, heh
<rww> wjw: Thanks. Can I get the output from "sudo apt-get update" too?
<NikkiGrrl> I guess a good question is this....is there a ....stripped down kernel for Ubuntu....for older machines? I can remove the hard drive and force it on there if there is one
<jimmy_birer> NikkiGrrl,you just can run ubuntu server
<jimmy_birer> 64 mb ram it requires
<wjw> rww, Hmm, now it's doing things.
<jimmy_birer> then install some X with fluxbox
<NikkiGrrl> no, I can't jimmy_birer ....it does the SAME THING
<Scunizi> How do I keep cairo doc from loading on boot.. I'm getting one instance on the non-opengl and the opengl version at the same time
<NikkiGrrl> hangs some seconds after console log in prompt, instead of GDM, of course
<jimmy_birer> well then throw that computer away
<hiexpo> NikkiGrrl, which ubuntu you trying
<jimmy_birer> get over it
<jimmy_birer> no no no wait
<NikkiGrrl> jimmy_birer, I came here because that and this are the only computers I can AFFORD, thus my usage of Ubuntu
<jimmy_birer> NikkiGrrl,what computer you have?
<jimmy_birer> ok ok
<jimmy_birer> what computer
<jimmy_birer> ?
<FloodBot1> jimmy_birer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jont2383> i am looking for someone who has installed ubuntu on a powermac g5 ppc
<NikkiGrrl> as I said before, it's a thin client, 10+ yrs old.... 800MHz, 512MB RAM ....VIA processor and chipset
<wjw> rww, btw my intent is to get the Xubuntu desktop.  I thought I'd save bandwitdth by starting with a server CD I already had.
<hiexpo> NikkiGrrl, lubuntu
<jimmy_birer> NikkiGrrl,get crunchbang
<NikkiGrrl> lubuntu, hiexpo ? I will look into it, thank you
<hiexpo> NikkiGrrl, np
<Belial`> lubuntu might give you the same problem
<Belial`> try an LTS release.
<Belial`> 10.04, see if that hangs.
<NikkiGrrl> jimmy....I have tried crunch and Puppy, both work, but neither even let you run outside Root, so they're basically useless
<Belial`> if it doesn't, you know it might definitely be kernel related.
<NikkiGrrl> Belial`, the various 10.04 flavors, (standard, Xubuntu, and server) are what I HAVE been trying, and yes, all three hang, leading me, as I have already stated, to suspect the kernel
<Guest69991> cls_1231
<Belial`> ah, well then give 10.10 a shot
<jimmy_birer> nikkigirl,did you know that there`s this invention called ADDUSER!!!
<hiexpo> Belial`, nah less ram no gdm like ubuntu gnome orkde   thats why it was made minimal with lxde
<NikkiGrrl> I'm afraid 10.10 is worse....it insists the machine is not i386
<Belial`> hmm
<jimmy_birer> NikkiGrrl,yeah it is
<jimmy_birer> every release has more kernel modules than previous
<jimmy_birer> what you expect
<NikkiGrrl> jimmy, how do you add user to something like Puppy, which runs from a read only CD?
<jimmy_birer> the adduser command?
<wjw> rww, I think you have solved my problem, although I don't understand what the cause was and how you addressed it.
<deepu> hi i want to set path to an executable other than at bashrc file..i dont want fill my bashrc with so many lines.. is there any other process to specify path
<rww> NikkiGrrl: Ubuntu 10.10 and higher require fully-i686 compatible processors. Several older VIA x86 processors aren't, which is why that's happening.
<NikkiGrrl> and then when  you power off, jimmy, you're back where you started
<NikkiGrrl> thank you rww!! now we're getting somewhere!!
<jimmy_birer> adduser again
<NikkiGrrl> same to hiexpo as well
<jimmy_birer> isnt that hard
<hiexpo> puupy runs of ram once booted you can remove the cd > or usb
<landingonwater_> one thing i dont understand is that Peppermint gets my broadcom wireless working via additional drivers, but after countless triess I still have no wireless when running Ubuntu.
<NikkiGrrl> does 10.04 require 586+ or 686+ as well?
<jimmy_birer> yeah
<juk> !lubuntu | NikkiGrrl
<ubottu> NikkiGrrl: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jimmy_birer> lubuntu is useless too
<landingonwater_> how can Peppermint have fixed this issue, and not Cannonical ??
<jimmy_birer> NikkiGrrl,maybe try debian live cd
<ruan> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rww> wjw: Alrighty. Your problem was that your computer didn't have a list of packages available from the repository servers. The usual reason for that happening is 1) the computer is new and hasn't contacted the server at all yet, 2) you made major changes to sources.list. "sudo apt-get update" connects to the servers and downloads a packages list.
<jimmy_birer> wjw,ping us.ubuntu.com
<jimmy_birer> and tell us if it works
<rww> jimmy_birer: Their problem's fixed.
<jimmy_birer> ok ok
<NikkiGrrl> @jimmy : the reason I am still not using Puppy or crunchbang is due to being unwilling to install all my packages at every reboot....that said, you say ALL Ubuntu derivatives will require 686+?
<wjw> rww, and jimmy_birer, thanks!
<Scunizi> How do I keep cairo doc from loading on boot.. I'm getting one instance on the non-opengl and the opengl version at the same time
<NikkiGrrl> if so, can I not perhaps use a 386 kernel from Debian or elsewhere?
<rww> wjw: aptitude assumes that any package it can't match to a package list was installed from a .deb or obsolete (removed from the repositories), but in this case it was just that it didn't have any package lists to match against.
<jimmy_birer> no problem wjw
<jimmy_birer> NikkiGrrl,debian 5.0 has 386 support
<wjw> rww, so the update is kind of key with a newly installed old system.
<jimmy_birer> also debian supports many many more arhitectures
<ericy> deepu: Try using alias command OR make a scritpt file.
<futr_vision> Where do you install the boot loader on a triple boot system (3 hard drives)
<NikkiGrrl> ok....looks like I might have to go straight-Deb.....thanks gang. I'll let you know how it goes!!
<NikkiGrrl> cheers!
<jimmy_birer> cheers son
<rww> wjw: yep. On desktop systems, it tends to get done by Update Manager before the user tries to install packages. Server runs across this problem more often.
<ruan> bootscreen image still wont work :/
<soul> for Lucid users such as myself, I highly recomend this site for upgrading the repos... http://theindexer.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-aka-lucid-lynx/   good stuff!
<wjw> I'm installing Xubuntu.
<jont2383> looking for someone who has installed ubuntu on a powermac g5 PPC
<ericy> NikkiGrrl: jimmy_birer: hiexpo: As we speak right now, I'm running on Lubuntu live-cd in a 4GB usb memory stick.
<xangua> !ppc | jont2383
<ubottu> jont2383: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wjw> What's cool is I'm doing it over ssh from my machine running Ubuntu, so I don't have to keep leaping out of my chair and into the one in front of the other computer.
<rww> jont2383: You may want to just ask your question and see if anyone comes out of the woodwork.
<hiexpo> soul, not a good idea to recomend people changing there repos
<jont2383> rww lol i just want to know if someone has successfully installed ubuntu on a powermac g5 ppc lol
<soul> hiexpo: why not? too easy to get messed up I guess?
<hiexpo> yep  soul and this is ubuntu support not off channel support to change there repos
<soul> hiexpo: gotcha, that makes perfect sense to me
<rww> jont2383: I've seen Ubuntu on someone else's iMac G5, so yes.
<jont2383> thats it, i'm trying to decide if i should try it out on my main hd which i cant restore if the ubuntu dosent work... or go buy a new hd and try that
<rww> jont2383: Unless the compatibility's gotten better since about hardy, though, it's kind of a pain (I tried it and gave up after a couple of hours because I didn't care that much and was just curious)
<jont2383> rww : do you know how well it worked compatability wise with software etc
<jimmy_birer> jont2383,powermac g5 is good
<jimmy_birer> i had a g5 emulator
<soul> hiexpo: but I will say this, that site can help them peice back their repo's, only reason why I mentioned it... my repos were messed up and that got me going back smoothe, so really it could be ubuntu support too :)
<jimmy_birer> and it worked fine
<hiexpo> jont2383, have you tryed the live cd if it works ok live it will work installed
<rww> jont2383: In general, PPC compatibility is reasonable. You don't get non-free software (Flash being the one people care about) unless it comes in a PPC version, but almost all of the free software stuff in the repositories is there.
<jont2383> yeah i have this amazing 16gb ram dual quad core PPC dual 1gb nvidia cards but it wont run any new mac osx software so i want to turn it into a nasty fast linux desktop server
<wjw> Yay, here comes abiword.
<jimmy_birer> 16 gb ram?
<jimmy_birer> i wold write a new os
<jimmy_birer> to have that machine
<hiexpo> !yay | wjw
<ubottu> wjw: Glad you made it! :-)
<jimmy_birer> !yay WomanTheSandwich
<wjw> I have a 16 MiB machine that runs some old linux.
<jimmy_birer> damn small linux?
<jimmy_birer> !yay | WomanTheSandwich
<ubottu> WomanTheSandwich: Glad you made it! :-)
<jimmy_birer> she made it
<wjw> Can't remember what the distro was called.  It came with the machine.
<rww> jimmy_birer: It seems like you might like #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wjw> A computer I played with in school had only 8 KiB and no disk.
<jont2383> i run damn small linux on my 10 year old ibm laptop lol
<jimmy_birer> i joined it now
<wjw> I programmed it in RPG-II.  The compiler consisted of three very long decks of cards.
<ericy> Mee too.
<landingonwater_> well.. i tried sta, b43, and ndiswrapper. ubuntu 10.10 refuses to see the broadcom wireless hardware.
<jimmy_birer> i uploaded linux on a humax satellite receiver
<jimmy_birer> it works fine
<jimmy_birer> i can use ls,cd,touch
<jont2383> jimmy_birer : lol thats awesome
<jimmy_birer> and assembler
<landingonwater_> ubuntu 10.04 DID see It, but i ditched 10.04 because I was using wubi back then, and It was a bad setup
<jimmy_birer> thnx
<jimmy_birer> i had so many frustrations with wubi
<landingonwater_> Peppermint has no problem seing the hardware.
<jimmy_birer> i would download the iso
<jimmy_birer> mount it virtually
<wjw> Hoping abiword works well; openoffice.org crashes.
<jimmy_birer> and the sucker would download the iso again
<landingonwater_> but ubuntu 10.10 additional drivers recognises nothing
<jont2383> i use Freebsd for my satellite tracking dish
<jimmy_birer> my hammer has unix 07 inside
<rww> Witty comments to #ubuntu-offtopic, please :(
<jimmy_birer> ok
<jont2383> i installed ubuntu in my battery operated drill.... the drill never crashed now
<rww> jont2383: you too ;P
<landingonwater_> for additional drivers i only see software modem and nvidia driver. no b43, sta or else.
<jont2383> rww : sorry i just hit send when you typed that
<Da|Mummy> so in other words, the only reason car crashes happen all the time, is because they have windows?
<wjw> Da|Mummy, heh
<joseph__1> ===00=
<jimmy_birer> Da|Mummy,Linux is like having a car with steel windows
<jont2383> (keeping mouth shut) tons of witty responses to the windows remark hahah
<jont2383> going to throw them out in #offtopic
<jont2383> rofl
<landingonwater_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx is useless as long as ubuntu 10.10 cant see the hardware at all.
<jimmy_birer> landingonwate,are you using dell inspiron 1525?
<landingonwater_> jimmy_birer: even worse.. the HP lx1000
 * jimmy_birer hides himself in the bushes and laughs while farting
<landingonwater_> jimmy_birer: vista sees the wireless, and ubuntu 10.04 and peppermint. ubuntu 10.10 sess no card, and nothing turns up in additional drivers
 * rww redirects jimmy_birer to #ubuntu-offtopic again
<jimmy_birer> ok sorry
<battlehands> my laptop isnt recognizing any cds... I changed the boot order in the bios to boot from cd first, and it still completely skips the install cd that I have in there when I boot... how can I reformat my laptop without a cd?
<landingonwater_> battlehands: why not install using USB
<soreau> battlehands: Did you double check to make sure its still set to boot cd first?
<jimmy_birer> battlehands,i used an old modem cable
<jimmy_birer> wrote a socket in python
<jimmy_birer> and transffered the files
<jimmy_birer> to a ext3 filesystem
<battlehands> landingonwater_, I need to reformat quickly.  Can I DL the iso and set it up on a flashdrive quickly?
<landingonwater_> jimmy_birer: If the card is not seen by ubuntu 10.10, the what good is software ? there must be some hickup in 10.10 resulting in this problem. can i copy some stuff directly from peppermint to fix It ?
<battlehands> soreau, yes, and its not even recognizing any CDs that are inserted.
<landingonwater_> battlehands: use pendrive to put ubuntu on the stick. install from there. pretty fast procedure.
<soreau> battlehands: Sounds like a problem with the cdrom drive then
<landingonwater_> battlehands: you can setup the usb stick on linux as well. but i forgot the procedure.
<battlehands> landingonwater_, how do I put ubuntu on pendrive?
<landingonwater_> battlehands: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<landingonwater_> battlehands: download ubuntu. whatever flavor. install pendrives usb installer.
<battlehands> landingonwater_, can I reformat my computer with this pendrive?
<landingonwater_> battlehands: yes you can. use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ to install ubuntu on the stick. the install from the stick
<fxhp> How do I set the disk path in vmbuilder
<landingonwater_> battlehands: installing from the stick let you create dualboot, or start from scratch.
<battlehands> landingonwater_, I just want to start from scratch
<landingonwater_> battlehands: casper partition does take som time, so if you dont wanna use the stick for anything else dont go for 4 gb casper.
<landingonwater_> battlehands: well.. always useful to have a ubuntu on USB. but go for It. I did It twice. no problems.
<battlehands> landingonwater_, thanks
<landingonwater_> hmm. damn.. I wish my broadcom would work.
<_Platypus_> The last laptop I had had a Broadcom, and it was the most nightmarish device I've ever configured.
<landingonwater_> _Platypus_: how did you solve It ? same problem with card not being recognized ????
<austinium_> i am having trouble logging in via ssh, keep getting the error:"Read from socket failed:Connection reset by peer", ssh -vvv output ->  http://pastebin.com/A30bcSe7
<geekyogi> I'm looking for a port forwarding or PAT solution on Linux, any suggestions?
<austinium_> U10.04, OpenSSH 5.3p1
<stefanhol> Good evening probably in America. I ave a question concerning qt4-archiver and this is my first use of irc so please be friendly.  In Germany it is 5 am.
<soreau> geekyogi: iptables
<JdGordon|> how do i make gnome *not* open the file browser when a usb drive is connected?
<landingonwater_> _Platypus_: well.. thanks for discouraging me further :D
<_Platypus_> landingonwater: I think I had to do the whole ndiswrapper (?) thing, but it's been so long...haven't had that laptop in over 2 years.
<marie> can someone help me with firefox? - im having issues going to pogo.com - it keeps telling me i have to install java, but- i have already installed java.. what am i missing?
<soreau> ! java | marie
<ubottu> marie: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<landingonwater_> _Platypus_: aah.. okay. I see. well.. I tried ndiswrapper as well. but its not seing the card at all.
<soreau> landingonwater_: what card is it?
<stefanhol> I want to use qt4-archiver on a live CD, but it asks for a sudo password for "ubuntuuser", but I do not know the password.
<marie> soreau, maverick-multiverse ?
<landingonwater_> soreau: driver is bcmwl5.inf
<_Platypus_> landingonwater: I apologize I can't be of more assistance to you man. It's also why I won't ever buy anything with a Broadcom.
<soreau> ! broadcom | landingonwater_
<ubottu> landingonwater_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<landingonwater_> soreau: ubuntu doesnt see the card at all. so im not sure what model it is. i will to boot peppermint ot find out
<soreau> landingonwater_: Eventually there will be an open driver for broadcom but not yet
<soreau> landingonwater_: If lspci doesnt show it, you likely need to enable it in the bios
<_Platypus_> Yes! That link that ubottu suggested is how I remember fixing my Broadcom!
<soreau> or otherwise turn it on
<marie> soreau, nvm- followed the link
<alteregod> how should i turn off my harddisk using hdparm, after 2 hours?
<landingonwater_> soreau: thing is that Peppermint shows additional driver for the card, and It works just fine there. Ubuntu sess nothing. and i fint that strange since Peppermint is based on Ubuntu.
<landingonwater_> soreau: can you explain that ? enable in bios ? but peppermint, vista and ubuntu 10.04 could see the broadcom card ??
<GeneralK> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu on my desktop PC, but Grub won't boot and drops me to a rescue prompt. I have a feeling it's because I installed on an nvidia raid array. Right now I've booted with a live cd and run this boot info script, but I'm not sure what to do next. If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it.
<ruan> GeneralK: what does grub report as an error?
<GeneralK> ruan: file not found
<stefanhol> I have never choosen a password for qt4-fsarchiver and still it asks me for one. What could be the reason or what should I do to solve the problem with qt4-fsarchiver on Live-CD?
<ruan> GeneralK: do you remember which file?
<soreau> landingonwater_: You are saying it does not show in lspci? Perhaps some irq conflict?
<jont2383> Generalk : nvidia HD raid array or graphics server ?
<GeneralK> jont2383: HD raid array
<GeneralK> ruan: I don't think it said anything besides error file not found grub rescue
<landingonwater_> soreau: it does not show in lspci. hmm.. irq ?? so.. you are saying It can be fix if its a conflict ?
<soreau> landingonwater_: Is it a pci/internal card, not usb/external?
<ruan> GeneralK: can you try to reinstall grub?
<landingonwater_> soreau: its an internal card. the laptop is a HP Pavilion lx1000 with amd64 turion
<GeneralK> ruan: Maybe. How would I go about it, though? Do I need to mount the drive in the live cd or something?
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<soreau> landingonwater_: Did you check dmesg for any interesting messages?
<landingonwater_> soreau: dmesg ?
<soreau> ! dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<jimmy_birer> ! man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<jimmy_birer> i asked for men
<jimmy_birer> not for manual idiot
<syrinx_> lol
<soreau> jimmy_birer: What happened to the ot channel?
<jimmy_birer> it raffed
<w1n5ton> Say I wanted to connect to two wifi networks
<w1n5ton> Using one for downloading torrents
<w1n5ton> And one for web browsing
<GeneralK> ruan: So, sudo fdisk -l gives me: Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<w1n5ton> How would I go about doing this?
<landingonwater_> soreau: okay.. got the long list from dmesg. what do i look for ?
<soreau> w1n5ton: You would need two wifi cards
<w1n5ton> I know that
<soreau> The rest is easy
<w1n5ton> But how would I direct the bittorrent client
<w1n5ton> and the web browser to only use one
<hiexpo> soreau, hola
<soreau> landingonwater_: Any interesting messages
<soreau> hiexpo: hi?
<ruan> GeneralK: hmm. it cant read the hard disk
<w1n5ton> How is it easy?
<hiexpo> soreau, hey how do i look up log from last night from irc
<BlueBomber7> How do you register a nick on an irc server in xchat?
<Flannel> BlueBomber7: /msg nickserv help register
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ruan> GeneralK: otherwise i'd suggest a super grub disk
<soreau> hiexpo: What log? (why are you asking me?)
<hiexpo> soreau, sorry didn'tmean to direct that to you
<BlueBomber7> Thanks, guys
<Paul6253> hi I am at my wits end...I'm running 8.10 ( ibex) and for some crazy reason I cannot get any updates...well I tweaked my apt source list but now it complains about a java zip file that is no longer available
<hiexpo> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<landingonwater_> soreau: im not sure what to look for. some like this ??: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.
<rww> Paul6253: Ubuntu 8.10 reached end of life status in April 2010 and is no longer supported in #ubuntu. See the information ubottu's about to give you for help with upgrading to a supported version.
<rww> !eol | Paul6253
<ubottu> Paul6253: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hiexpo> Paul6253, no more support for 8.10
<Paul6253> I see that...
<stefanhol> Can anyone help me with problems with a LIve-CD?
<soreau> ! ask | stefanhol
<ubottu> stefanhol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> soreau: They already did ask.
<ericy> stefanhol: What?
<GeneralK> ruan: Does it mean anything to you that the boot info script says Grub 2 is installed on /dev/sda and /dev/mapper/nvidia_ebbedadj?
<Paul6253> so my current prob is I want to install xvidcap but I can't find any decent version for intrepid anywhere...I DO NOT want to upgrade
<rww> stefanhol: The default username for Ubuntu live CDs is "ubuntu". The default password is the empty string / blank. I don't know if this helps.
<stefanhol> qt4-fsarchiver wants to have a password for ubuntuuser, but I do not know it. What should I do. I have never given it a password.
<battlehands> Im having error 5 input/ouput when I try to create a boot disk on my pendrive.  help?
<soreau> stefanhol: What do you need qt4-fsarchiver for?
<Paul6253> if anything I'd go back to heron,lol
<EClaesson> I'm using a laptop where my right arrow key is broken. On window i used PowerKey (i think it was called so) to map a special key above the right arrow to it. Is this possible on ubuntu with some tool?
<rww> Paul6253: If you're not going to upgrade, then you don't get support here. Sorry :\
<ruan> GeneralK: slightly. it might not be able to boot from either of the drives
<rww> Paul6253: Intrepid hasn't gotten security updates since it went EOL. It's really not a good idea to be using it.
<landingonwater_> EClaesson: i had a broken key on my old laptop and remapped it. easy as pie in Ubuntu
<stefanhol> hanks for the answers. empty string as password does not work and I must do a total backup of my system.
<battlehands> An uncaught exception was raised:
<battlehands> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Paul6253> well that's fine but xvidcap was a fine working app for 8.10 and I never got it but now I want it and I see no reason why it can't be done
<Paddy_NI> battlehands: sounds like a dodgy pen drive
<EClaesson> landingonwater_: How?
<battlehands> Paddy_NI, Ive tried two different drives...
<Paddy_NI> battlehands: try using unetbootin... there is a problem with syslinux and usb-creator on maverick
<landingonwater_> EClaesson: system / preferences / keyboard / layout / options
<ruan> is it possible to play audio from a console?
<battlehands> Paddy_NI, what is unetbootin?
<battlehands> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<landingonwater_> ruan: yes.. there is an audioplayer for console. and alpine for mail and so forth. most things can be done in console
<Paul6253> well thanks....sad but I guess I have little choice
<ericy> ruan: Yes, there are some console audio players in the repos.
<ruan> sounds like all things can be done in console
<hiexpo> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Paul6253> gotta keep up with the  Jones
<ruan> browsing, irc, audio, video....
<ruan> file operations
<needlez> hi anyone know how to get wimba pronto to work with linux, or if theres a way to set up pidgin's xmpp account to be configured with pronto?
<landingonwater_> ruan: i edit my photos in console :)
<EClaesson> landingonwater_: I can't find any possibility to do a remapping in the layout option
<EClaesson> s
<rww> Paul6253: More like... Ubuntu releases every six months. If we had to keep track of and support every version that comes out for, say, three years, things would get impossibly confusing rather quickly.
<raido> EClaesson: System >Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<Paul6253> just curious , how much of a footprint on Maverick? is it vastly better than 8.10 and does it still run well on lower end?
<mgeary> hey, i'm running 9.10 and apt-get is giving me an older version of ffmpeg than i need. Is there a way to have apt-get retrieve a more recent version?
<rww> !requirements | Paul6253
<ubottu> Paul6253: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<EClaesson> raido: It doens't seem to react on that key
<rww> Paul6253: In my experience, there isn't much of a change in requirements between the two.
<rww> mgeary: Not through Ubuntu's repositories, no. They aren't updated with new major versions of software after release, for stability reasons.
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<needlez> hi anyone know how to get wimba pronto to work with linux, or if theres a way to set up pidgin's xmpp account to be configured with pronto?
<hiexpo> needlez, i thought you were a linux guy anyway thats what you said and told everyone in aircrack-ng said you was a pro and was using it for at least 6 years  aircrack-ng anyways and thats when aircrack-ng came out
<mgeary> rww: so it it better to compile my own, or can i point apt-get to a reliable different repository?
<Paul6253> !lobotomy | self
<Paul6253> hmm...did not work
<chris_osx> Paul6253, it didn't work for me the first time either
<landingonwater_> EClaesson: maybe this is of use: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<ruan> terminal is super powerful
<needlez> hiexpo: i have been using linux and aircrack-ng for years yes, but im not a guru or anything like that, just a student who has been using linux for a while... why do you ask??
<Paul6253> that was  self mocking for the benefit of the audience since I asked so many redundant questions
<Paul6253> the bot is cool though
<rww> mgeary: There are rather a lot of PPAs (which I note aren't supported officially or by #ubuntu in general) that have it. What are your version requirements?
<greg> I downloaded "Gadmin Samba" and it changed my computers hostname. How can I change it back?
<rww> !hostname | greg
<ubottu> greg: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<stefanhol> Can anyone tell me a downloadlink for a qt4-fsarchiver image probably without password problems? I got mine from sourceforge.net or should i use Remastersys to produce a customized Live CD with qt4-fsarchiver. In the Live CD I use now, the system asks the ubuntuuser for sudo password but does not accept "" or anything I tried.
<dannyLopez68> what is the best version of java?
<roberto> oi
<mgeary> rww: i only really need the -vf option supported, on my local machine i have SVN-r24472
<landingonwater_> soreau: hmm.. can i run peppermint inside ubuntu 10.10 ? because that would make my broadcom work !
<Guest34848> you speak portugues
<rww> !pt | Guest34848
<ubottu> Guest34848: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ruan> dannyLopez68: i've heard some people prefer sun java over openjdk
<xangua> oralce java now ruan dannyLopez68
<chh> stefanhol, check the homepage of the live cd to see what the default password is
<battlehands> everything that can go wrong will
<battlehands> nothing seems to work for me in ubuntu
<brandon420> hahahahah
<battlehands> Can someone help me create a boot usb with ubuntu on it?
<brandon420> i seriously just lold
<Paul6253> get DOS ...it's great
<brandon420> battlehands, i had that same thought when i started using ubuntu
<Paul6253> always works!
<Paddy_NI> battlehands: use unetbootin
<ruan> lol dos
<battlehands> Paddy_NI, I tried, and it didnt work
<landingonwater_> battlehands: im not sure why you get an error. because i did it twice usint universal-usb-installer, and had no problems. did it on 2 different laptops.
<deepu> is there any other way to specify executable other than in bashrc or profile files
<deepu> is there any other way to specify executable path other than in bashrc or profile files
<battlehands> landingonwater_, any idea of how to fix the error?
<slipkid08> Yo everyone
<battlehands> Paddy_NI, can you help me make sure im doing it right?
<landingonwater_> battlehands: format your pendrive. start over. make sure your ubuntu download is healthy.
<Paul6253> With Microsoft and a qualified MSCE specialist you are rest assured of a safe , functional, and hassle-free computing experia...*choke* strangle*
<Paddy_NI> battlehands: do what landingonwater_ says
<Paddy_NI> battlehands: is basically what I'd do
<battlehands> landingonwater_, ok, I formatted my pendrive
<raido> deepu: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<slipkid08> Is there any cool scripts for gdesklets that anyone knows of?
<landingonwater_> battlehands: windows is like paying for a prostitute. Ubuntu is more like being married !
<brandon420> battlehands, the best thing i can tell you, is google. you will find alot of things that people in here cant help with. google is your most useful tool.
<ai9371> i wonder why AGP video cards are so hard to find now
<ai9371> im looking for like a 8200 geforce
<ericy> battlehands: I am right now running Lubuntu 10.10 'Live-CD' installed on a 4GB usb thumb drive, made with unetbootin.  (I've done uNetBootin  from Linux and Windows
<brandon420> i know that isnt useful, but remember it, and you wont have any problems with ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> ai9371: ebay
<intok> anyone else currently unable to view youtube from Movie Player/Totem? I know it worked before an I can play .flv files, but totem now just tosses up a non helpful gstreamer error
<battlehands> landingonwater_,  am I supposed to use the boot usb creator in ubuntu?
<rww> mgeary: hrm, I'm not finding much of anything for Karmic on the PPA list :\
<mgeary> grump
<deepu> radia thanks
<ruan> intok: works for me. though you can try reinstalling gstreamer flv plugin or using an alternative video player eg. vlc
<ericy> battlehands: If you are putting the Live-CD on it, you must format it to Fat-32.
<landingonwater_> battlehands: is your ubuntu download complete ? is the iso file complete ?
<battlehands> ericy, can you help me get through unetbootin
<battlehands> landingonwater_, yes. yes.
<battlehands> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<landingonwater_> battlehands: you have the universal installer launched. you choose you usb drive, and browse to your Ubuntu iso ??
<ericy> battlehands: It's very simple to use. If you want to run it in linux, just install it: apt-get install unetbootin...
<landingonwater_> battlehands: you are set to go then. just run it again. might have been a glitch of some sort.
<battlehands> landingonwater_, universal installed = startup disk creator?
<ericy> battlehands: ....else download the Windows version from their website.
<hiexpo> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ruan> if i access my pc with ssh, will sound work?
<syrinx_> ruan: on the host or the server?
<syrinx_> client*
<ruan> syrinx_: the client. the one that is connecting
<ericy> battlehands: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<raido> ruan: no
<syrinx_> i don't think so, I think it would play out of the server
<rww> it would
<hiexpo> unetbootin is in the repos
<battlehands> landingonwater_, does my pendrive need to be in a specific format?
<gary_inNYC> my update manager tells me "Not all updates can be installed" and suggests to run a "partial upgrade", but online resources say don't do that.  What should I do to fix this?
<ericy> battlehands: If you are putting the Live-CD on it, you must format it to Fat-32. Else if you installing to format to ext2 or ext3.
<landingonwater_> battlehands: just fat32
<hiexpo> battlehands, probally have missing dependencies is why you get that error
<landingonwater_> funny enough im fat38 :(
<Paul6253> hi all...I can't even upgrade this is BS...this is what I get Fetched 7029kB in 10s (693kB/s)
<Paul6253> Reading package lists... Done
<Paul6253> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://repository.akirad.net akirad-intrepid Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<battlehands> hiexpo, what does that mean?
<FloodBot1> Paul6253: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paul6253> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<battlehands> landingonwater_, Im still getting the same error....
<Paul6253> if any one has ideas ...when I tried to upgrade via exact instructions I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/581926/
<landingonwater_> battlehands: then i cant see why its not working. try a different pendrive then. rule out errors
<battlehands> is there a terminal command that will reformat?
<landingonwater_> battlehands: did you check the md5 sum on that distro ?
<hiexpo> battlehands, are you using linux to format that drive
<battlehands> landingonwater_, I dont know what md5 sum is.  I am using ubuntu to create the drive
<Paul6253> those are just warnings I can ignore or is that critical?
<landingonwater_> battlehands: hiexpo is sharp. i didnt notise you were on ubuntu right now.
<ericy> battlehands: If you want to do it in GUI, run in Admin menu: gparted    Else console use fdisk.
<raido> Paul6253: That akirad repo is a 3rd party repo and it looks like something has changed with that repo since the last time you updated. I would comment that out of your sources list and rerun update
<landingonwater_> battlehands: you can do it using ubuntu, some of the guys pasted links here earlier fyi
<landingonwater_> battlehands: if in doubt.. just boot a windows and use the universal-usb-installer
<battlehands> landingonwater_, this is driving me crazy.  Ive been working on this stuff since 3pm... 9 hours ago.
<landingonwater_> battlehands: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<landingonwater_> battlehands: just install it on windows and folloow that guide.
<battlehands> landingonwater_, ok
<battlehands> landingonwater_, booting into windows, brb
<richardcavell> What's the channel for getting help with the GNU toolchain including make?
<ericy> landingonwater: What kind of error is battlehands getting?
<EClaesson> If i do apt-get install grub i get the x86_64 version even though i'm on a 32-bit pc. Can i force it to download the 32-bit version or do i need to download it directly from the ftp/website?
<hiexpo> battlehands, if in ubuntu just right click it and format to be used with all systems    than   after that i would open a terminal   and cd to the dir the ubuntu iso is in     >     say it is in the downloads folder     >    so cd Dwnloads   >  than open that folder and right click on the iso and click properties and copy iso name t> han in same terminal type md5sum and paste iso name fileyou copied
<hiexpo> ^ than compare it
<raido> EClaesson: Paste the output of "uname -a"
<mgeary> rww: i followed these instructions and compiled my own ffmpeg. Seems to be working great: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9114176&postcount=967
<EClaesson> raido: Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EClaesson> But i am on a 32-bit pc
<EClaesson> Can i "change" it without a reinstall?
<raido> EClaesson: You have a 64 bit install runnint there. You are 64bit
<landingonwater_> ericy: I cant find battlehands error message.
<EClaesson> raido: But i am pretty sure this is a 32-bit pc
<EClaesson> I used the windows installer
<landingonwater_> can i have peppermint installed next to Vista and Ubuntu 10.10 ????
<hiexpo> mgeary, http://pasindudps.blogspot.com/2010/09/compiling-ffmpeg-in-ubuntu-1004-lucid.html
<raido> EClaesson: Nope, your 64. What kind of proc is it
<EClaesson> Intel Core 2 Duo
<raido> EClaesson: Yep, 64 for sure
<syrinx_> mhmm
<EClaesson> Oh
<syrinx_> EClaesson: does GRUB work?
<EClaesson> I just took for granted (for some reason) that this was a 32 bit. For like.. two years
<raido> EClaesson: lol, learn sumptin new every day
<EClaesson> syrinx_: I'm going to use grub for my os project.
<EClaesson> So i don't know yet
<syrinx_> ah
<EClaesson> raido: Seriously. Can i somehow test that this really really is a 64 bit machine?
<raido> EClaesson: P.S. you already have grub installed
<raido> EClaesson: Dude, youre running a 64 bit kernel. All Intel procs since Core 2 Duo are 64bit
<EClaesson> raido: Ol thanks. Sorry for my.. confusion
<syrinx_> EClaesson: cat /pro/cpuinfo
<ruan> proc
<syrinx_> ^
<raido> EClaesson: See that part of uname -a that says x86_64
<raido> alamo
<EClaesson> Sure, i know what that means :P
<EClaesson> I've just been sure this is a 32-bit for two-three years
<syrinx_> it means 64 bit
<EClaesson> This is, embarrasing..
<raido> That kernel only runs on a 64bit proc
<landingonwater_> .. but with dual processors you get a 128 bit machine :P
<raido> No need to be embarassed, You can run a 32bit version if you want, but you are not at the moment
<syrinx_> i run 32-bit on a 64-bit processor :-)
<syrinx_> 64bit tech is still a bit buggy
<EClaesson> raido: I know i can. The problem is that i just been so sure it's a 32-bit. And i know my way around computers..
<landingonwater_> hmm...if I install Peppermint next to ubuntu 10.10 and vista, will peppermint then overwrite the Grub ??
<raido> EClaesson: LOL, so, for all the naysayers that poopoo 64bit Linux as not ready, you just proved them all FOS
<EClaesson> ;)
<hari_> Hi
<small-mouse2> hey guys
<small-mouse2> i had an error installing iceweasel in ubuntu
<hari_> I need a help to configure LAN between windows and Ubuntu Virtual PC
<EClaesson> How's the nVidia dirvers for linux these days? Supporting latest OpenGL, OpenCL and such?
<dustin> anyone tell me how to compile from gnome ?
<EClaesson> dustin: Compile Gnome, or compile something else while in Gnome?
<small-mouse2> i had an error installing iceweasel in ubuntu
<troaioa> hi, where do I get help for the avant window navigator?
<raido> EClaesson: Very good in my exp
<small-mouse2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581930/
<jont2383> hey radio... just because someone has a intel dual core processor doesnt mean 64bit
<EClaesson> raido: Nice to hear :)
<jont2383> core 2 duo.. yes, dual core not so much
<raido> jont2383: True, but I said after Core 2 Duo
<small-mouse2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581930/
<small-mouse2> please help me
<raido> There are dial core Celerons that are not 64
<dustin> trying to compile some tor files im a clueless noob.
<jont2383> raido : ahh my mistake i just scrolled up
<raido> jont2383: Cheers
<dustin> so i can run tork with tor but i got no idea how .
<jont2383> raido : o have a dual core macbook pro first gen intel mac's... not 64 =(
<jont2383> sucks for me
<jont2383> lol
<jont2383>  o = i
<hiexpo> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<raido> jont2383: Thats not a core 2 duo?
<jont2383> nope
<dustin> any idea how eclaessson?
<raido> jont2383: Huh, I dont remember those on MacBooks
<suprbly> bash
<jont2383> raido : this macbook pro was probably lile the 3rd or 4th intel macbook they sold from my apple store... i really mean first gen
<raido> jont2383: Youre gettin your $$$ worth
<EClaesson> dustin: I have no experience at all with tor :( But generally if it's C there should be a makefile you can run via make in the terminal
<jont2383> yeah... mac's i'm afraid are not cost wise for getting a newer version lol paid like 3400 for this when i first bought
<raido> jont2383: I run Xubuntu on a Pentium M
<small-mouse2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581930/
<small-mouse2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581930/
<small-mouse2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581930/
<FloodBot1> small-mouse2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jont2383> raido : i also have a dual quad core power pc powermac that i spent 6k on it is now a paperweight firewall server lol
<raido> jont2383: Ouch
<raido> jont2383: those days are over, stuff is soooo cheap now
<jont2383> raido : pentium M is ?!? post pentium 3/4 ?
<jont2383> or pre
<dustin> its cool then eclaesson
<dustin> :)
<raido> jont2383: Yep, for laptops, hence the M
<raido> jpds: was actually pretty snappy
<jont2383> raido lol i went to the apple store to configure another powermac identical to my power pc one it was going to be 7k for the box... i said freak that and went out and just built my own box
<jont2383> for like 1800
<jont2383> runs like a champ but man i do love me my macs since they went *nix
<raido> jont2383: Yeah, thats the way to go.
<raido> jont2383: I far prefer Linux over BSD
<jont2383> raido : i run BSD on all my servers
<jont2383> on my rack servers that is
<raido> jont2383: jont2383 I run NetBSD too and just like Linux better
<familiar> hello
<jont2383> yes i do like the Linux betters
<syrinx_> BSD isn't linux?
<jont2383> BSd is linux just a differnt flavor
<rww> BSD is not Linux.
<jont2383> !BSD
<familiar> I think it is
<rww> Perhaps you mean UNIX.
<syrinx_> rww: UNIX variant
<syrinx_> ?
<raido> syrinx_: no, not really even that close, closer than windows but still quite different
<jont2383> yes yes UNIX
<syrinx_> so it's its own seperate entity
<jont2383> i would say its in the *nix family
<rww> anyways, #ubuntu technical support, #ubuntu-offtopic, general discussion, etc.
<jont2383> but different
<jont2383> ?
<raido> syrinx_: there are many "BSD"s
<vivid> its posix compliant
<vivid> so its a *nix and it has linux compatibility
<hiexpo> dustin, i know ther eis stuff out there and debian actually has a tor distro and i have it installed on my ubuntu 10.04 and i found out how by googling it but ubuntu has a policy not to google  so i can not tell you to google it    >   but i used used install tor in ubuntu 10.04 in a goole search and it poped right up    >
<jont2383> Vivid : wiki it...
<raido> vivid: not really Linux compatible in the way your thinking
<vivid> it has linux compatibility via kernel module and rpm libraries
<syrinx_> I've been looking into running something "lighter" than ubuntu on a few servers, should I give BSD a shot?
<jont2383> look up FreeBSD for servers
<raido> syrinx_: most BSDs are not "light"
<rww> Okay, fine, I will use comprehensible sentences. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussions.
<vivid> syrinx_, if youre running a server....yes, if you want any type of desktop or workstation, no
<syrinx_> vivid: command line is well enough for me
<jont2383> vivid move this over to offtopic plese
<xpn57> freebsd?
<jont2383> anyone in this bsd discussion move over to offtopic
<jont2383> and we can continue
<syrinx_> yea, lets go to offtopic
<xpn57> okay
<litropy> Where do I find tutorials for Nux?
<hiexpo> litropy, what is nux?
<litropy> hiexpo, Nux is replacing mutter.
<DarkSector> hello, I have tried to create a new partition, but unfortunately there were already 4 primary partitions, So, I deleted swap and now I have 2 sets of unallocated memory, Here's what I want to Know: 1) how to club those two together 2) how to create an extended partition and have partitions within it 3) if not possible (for the first and second) how to club these two back into my original drive.
<litropy> hiexpo, http://inalogic.com/
<hiexpo> litropy, http://acs.lbl.gov/software/nux//
<litropy> hiexpo, that's not the same Nux, but thanks for looking!
<hiexpo> np
<tonnez> why is my Core i7 ubuntu server have a i686 kernel?
<ader10> How do I preview an image instead of opening it in another program with the keyboard in konqueror?
<tonnez> can i convert this?
<ericy> DarkSector: You can use the GUI tool in ubuntu; Admin menu find: gparted
<ericy> DarkSector: Tell me: Is your hdd full of data -OR- can you start out with an empty hdd.
<tuxbox> can anyone help me install a custom version of LIRC with a phillips srm7500 remote
<_DarkSector> hello, I have tried to create a new partition, but unfortunately there were already 4 primary partitions, So, I deleted swap and now I have 2 sets of unallocated memory, Here's what I want to Know: 1) how to club those two together 2) how to create an extended partition and have partitions within it 3) if not possible (for the first and second) how to club these two back into my original drive.
<mmm4m5m> Hi. This is the clamd.conf file I got after update clamav (ubuntu hardy): http://pastebin.com/KDdgRedy  . I had custom config file, I selected "do not keep, override with config from package". Looks like, there are errors at lines: 51, 52, 53, 54
<ericy> _DarkSector: You can use the GUI tool in ubuntu; Admin menu find: gparted
<ericy> _DarkSector: Tell me: Is your hdd full of data -OR- can you start out with an empty hdd.
<ericy> _DarkSector: You can use the GUI tool in ubuntu; Admin menu find: gparted
<ericy> _DarkSector: Tell me: Is your hdd full of data -OR- can you start out with an empty hdd.
<_DarkSector> ericy, I _am_ using gparted and my hdd is full
<DarkSector> ericy,
<hiexpo> mmm4m5m, try channel #clamav maybe
<ericy> _DarkSector: I ask that because it is more work when you already have existing data..
<DarkSector> ericy, I got nothing but time and data :D
<mmm4m5m> ﻿hiexpo; it is mostly bug, but I am not sure... but in config or clamav package
<ericy> _DarkSector: Can you send to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  a printout of..
<ericy> _DarkSector: of your partition map.   Can you use a terminal to run a command?
<ericy> _DarkSector: Do:  sfdisk -l
<DarkSector> ericy, sure, and you might want to lose the underscore, its DarkSector now :D
<ericy> DarkSector: Do:  sfdisk -l  and copy the output and post it on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<DarkSector> ericy,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/581938/
<ericy> DarkSector: Looking..
<DarkSector> sur
<DarkSector> *sure
<rzx237> what makes ejabberd failed to run after echoing many dots?
<ericy> DarkSector: I see you have a 250GB hdd...
<DarkSector> ericy, ja
<ericy> DarkSector: ... and are you trying to make a dual boot with windows
<DarkSector> ericy, its already a dual boot system, I am trying to install a third kernel, for LFS
<ericy> DarkSector: It would help if you could tell me the sizes (GB) of your 4 existing partition areas?
<ralnaemi> Are there any steps I have to take after installing kubuntu-desktop in order to use KDE?
<ericy> DarkSector: And I don't understand: Are wanting to make tripple boot of 2 linuxes and 1 Windows XP?
<ericy> DarkSector: It would help if you could tell me the sizes (GB) of your 4 existing partition areas?
<ericy> DarkSector: And I don't understand: Are wanting to make tripple boot of 2 linuxes and 1 Windows XP?
<DarkSector> ericy, /dev/sda1 74gb   /dev/sda2 73gb   /dev/sda3 78 gb         I am trying to make a new journaling file system partition, the installation comes later
<DarkSector> ericy,  right now my objective is to club the unallocated space and make a new partition, with swap
<raido> tonnez: still there?
<DarkSector> ericy, lemme give you a screenshot for my gparted, that'll be clear 'nuff
<ericy> DarkSector: Yes that's exactly as I wanted, but was afraid to ask.
<DarkSector> lol @ afraid to ask
<DarkSector> ericy, http://img97.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ht.png/
<ericy> DarkSector: (What I mean was I don't know where you would post the sshot. My client is not setup yet to receive DCC photos [unless maybe I just open..[]])
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Any good apps for task/event available in Ubuntu ?
<ericy> DarkSector: Looking..
<kaushal> I mean task reminder
<DarkSector> ericy, yeah imma use an independent website like imageshack
<ericy> DarkSector: OK, looking..
<DarkSector> kaushal, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/category/app/ I think the first app should do the trick
<raido> DarkSector: I know your working on a solution, however, just quick piece of advice. If you are going to be doing the whole LFS thing, I highly suggest you do it on a seperate HD or in a VM. You will be going through some annoying grub gyrations till you get the LFS install running properly. Just a heads up.
<Da|Mummy> how do i enable ssl connections to usenet on ubuntu?
<DarkSector> raido, good advice, I should just concentrate on making a partition though, I have unallocated spaces in my hdd, I was thinking of clubbing them together atleast, I'll do this on an external partition
<ericy> DarkSector: Oh, I see you have a total of about 8GB unalloted (from 3 areas).
<DarkSector> ericy, correct, the highlighted one was my swap until recently :D
<raido> DarkSector: You free space in non contiguous, you cant combine them into one partition, you have to use it separately or you can use LVM in linux to use it like its all one space.
<ericy> DarkSector: So, I have used gparted many times, I have up to 10 partitions on my hdd.  But I don't know what the LKS (or whatever) is.  You can move partitions using gparted OR ...
<ericy> DarkSector: (But it takes many many hours to move such big partitions!)
<ericy> DarkSector: OR  you could copy them (faster) from present hdd to a new 250GB HDD (faster and you have a backup! at the same time!
<ericy> DarkSector: So, I have used gparted many times, I have up to 10 partitions on my hdd.  But I don't know what the LKS (or whatever) is.  You can move partitions using gparted OR ...
<ericy> DarkSector: (But it takes many many hours to move such big partitions!)
<ericy> DarkSector: OR  you could copy them (faster) from present hdd to a new 250GB HDD (faster and you have a backup! at the same time!
<DarkSector> ericy, sorry about that, some guy's messing with the college network, stupid DOS attacks
<DarkSector> ericy, it took me 20 minutes
<DarkSector> last night
<ericy> DarkSector: What took 20min?
<DarkSector> ericy, to shift data and to create a 4 Gig partition from a 78 gig partition resizing etc.
<AndroUser> yo guys
<AndroUser> one weird question, anyone using irc on android?
<AndroUser> anybody?!
<ericy> DarkSector: You mean you resized a 78G partition, shrinking it by 4GB?
<DarkSector> ericy, yes
<DarkSector> now I want to undo it
<DarkSector> and create my swap back
<ericy> OK. But I'm talking about gparted MOVING a 70GB partition ... that's REALLY slow.
<DarkSector> okay, but is that required here ?
<ericy> DarkSector: We are having a communication problem, because I don't know what you have in your existing partitions...
<DarkSector> ericy, okay can we please do it on a private message ? I don't like cluttering the main channel
<pooky> Can anyone recommend a calendar application, preferabbly gtk, that can subscribe to ics type calendar?
<pooky> preferably even.
<DarkSector> hello, here's the problem I am facing http://img97.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ht.png/ I need to revert the 5 gig unallocated memory to /dev/sda2 and use the 1.8 gig allocated memory as swap
<DarkSector> how do I go about doing that ?
<Aquaguy> Hello folks
<Aquaguy> anyone knows what's the name of the mysql developer package?
<Aquaguy> I need to download it from apt-get
<researcher1> I want 2 make available all installed programs of Maverick 10.10 to Lynx 10.04. Is it possible without separate  downloading?
<ejv> DarkSector: if you used LVM when setting up your filesystems, you can allocate that spare 5G, if you didn't... it can't really be done
<ejv> (not elegantly)
<DarkSector> ejv, LVM ?
<raido> researcher1: they will be different versions
<ejv> logical volume management
<DarkSector> ejv, I just used ubuntu's default partition manager, I don't remember if I used LVM
<ejv> you would know if you did because it's a more advanced configuration, so you probably didn't
<researcher1> raido: but will the same programs be accessible to Lynx 10.04 if I dontwant to download . Downloading will take too long a time
<rww> plus the desktop/live CD doesn't support partitioning as LVM
<DarkSector> ejv, probably, its wierd though, I can allocated this in Windows
<DarkSector> rww, gotcha
<amh345> is there a way to prevent gnomes desktop going to a locked screen while rhythmBox is playing?
<raido> researcher1: You wouldnt what to do that, the packages will break things because many of them will be different versions.
<amh345> it's maddening leaving it for a few minutes and having to enter my p/w to sip a song.
<pythoned> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and need to keep unfortunately windows in virtual machine. My question is, it is possible to get my ubuntu compromised while running windows in virtual box?(but not having wine installed).
<ejv> rww, didn't know what, only used ubuntu server, darksector, what you could try doing is rsyncing or dding 'large' portions of your OS to the spare space, stuff like /var, /tmp, /opt tends to be heavier, and then adjust your mounting scheme in /etc/fstab accordingly, YMMV.
<ericy> DarkSector: You have to gparted "resize"--shift that big 73GB partition which will take MANY hours (it will have to move or shift 73 GB of data 'up').
<DarkSector> ejv, good option
<researcher1> raido: ok.Lomg downloads seems unavoidable for 10.04 saperately
<DarkSector> ericy, hmm, not an option
<DarkSector> I should try doing this from windows
<ericy> .
<ejv> pythoned: possible, of course. likely? not so much.
<raido> researcher1: If you upgrade to 10.04 to 10.10, then you can do it, because you will have 2 10.10 installs. Then in the future you can save by only downloading once
<researcher1> raido: presently Im on 10.10 can I downgrade to 10.04?
<bazhang> researcher1, no
<ejv> no, and even if you could, it wouldn't be recommended at all.
<bazhang> !downgrade > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<researcher1> then to have all earlier applications of 10.10 available on 10.04 will require doing what?
<ejv> what?
<bazhang> researcher1, such as what apps
<pythoned> ejv,  And another thing, is it possible to get my router infected if let's say I have an infected machine that connects to the router? I'm talking about it's firmware..
<researcher1> GIS,GRASS,Scilab, octave, Qcad almost all my engineering application which need long time to download
<researcher1> also kile,latex,gcompiz, etc
<ejv> doesn't ubuntu store the binaries in a local cache somewhere
<ejv> why not copy them to a usb stick or something...
<raido> ejv: Because he has packages for one version that he wants to use on another. Not reccomended
<kaushal> is there a reminder in tasque ?
<tonnez> why is my Core i7 ubuntu server have a i686 kernel?
<tonnez> can i convert this?
<dejan_> I have probems watching videos in  the browser
<kaushal> like a pop up or some sort of alert
<raido> tonnez: no. you need to reinstall the entire OS
<dejan_> i did some command guy here told me and  since then i have problems
<ejv> raido: ah, im late to the conversation apparently.
<Leakin> yes hello does the latest ubuntu have support for MSI installers
<ejv> tonnez: if it's working you could just enable PAE and not break something that's fixed :p
<rww> tonnez: because you installed Ubuntu 32-bit. You can't go from 32-bit to 64-bit without a reinstall.
<raido> ejv: np, technically its possible but all the stuff he has there is bound to have newer packages
<ejv> it's prolly hit or miss with unknown scientific/academic software *shrug*
<dejan_> i had problems when I watched videos in fullscreen they had white flshes so one guy here on #ubuntu told me to execute terminal command and fter that sometimes I can watch videos in browser but sometimes no
<pythoned> Leakin,  It will never have such things, google for "WINEHQ"
<tonnez> ejv, rrw: 2.6.35-25-generic (SMP) i686
<tonnez> i'm assuming that is not good for i7
<tonnez> how do i enable PAE?
<tonnez> apache will not benefit from PAE will it?
<bazhang> tonnez, install linux-generic-pae
<raido> tonnez: do you want PAE to access more ram?
<ejv> would require compiling a new kernel if your memory isn't already fully addressed, or using a precompiled image
<Leakin> pythoned what if we petition the developers to include MSI support
<Leakin> for easier microsoft integration
<pythoned> Leakin,  MSI is proprietary...
<tonnez> raido: my server only has 4gb
<ejv> i think tonnez doesn't know what PAE is.. lol
<bazhang> !brainstorm > Leakin
<ubottu> Leakin, please see my private message
<rww> Leakin: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not your personal amusement. Find somewhere else to troll.
<raido> tonnez: why do you think yo need it
<dejan_> any help?
<tonnez> raido: im just trying to figure out if apache will benefit
<tonnez> pae = physical address extension
<tonnez> i.e. 64bit
<raido> tonnez: no, it wont.
<tonnez> okay, then i guess i don't need it ;)
<ejv> pae != 64bit
<tonnez> thanks :)
<raido> tonnez: you dont need it.
<raido> ejv: there are PAE 32bit kernels
<ejv> i know
<tonnez> oh pae is only for 4gb>
<tonnez> i see
<ejv> im just saying that calling a memory allocation extension feature '64bit' is awfully negligent
<raido> ejv: gotcha
<dejan_> I have probems watching videos in  the browser
<dejan_> i did some command guy here told me and  since then i have problems
<dejan_> i had problems when I watched videos in fullscreen they had white flshes so one guy here on #ubuntu told me to execute terminal command and fter that sometimes I can watch videos in browser but sometimes no
<FloodBot1> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aquaguy> how can I create an alias of a folder and place it inside of /var/www/ ?
<tonnez> ejv: no need to flame the ignorant
<airtonix> Aquaguy: man ln
<ejv> not flaming, educating.
<airtonix> ejv: some people take offense at being educated
<airtonix> or 'edecated'
<tonnez> ejv: wikipedia educated me, you said the following: "i think tonnez doesn't know what PAE is.. lol" and "pae != 64bit" and "...calling a memory allocation extension feature '64bit' is awfully negligent"
<dejan_> why you dont help me?
<tonnez> airtonix: ^
 * tonnez sighs
<ejv> i doubt you'll see any noticeable performance gain moving to x86_64 from i686, it's likely more hassle than it's worth
<raido> dejan_: relax friend, I suggest you make sure you have the flashplugin installed rather that the gnash plugin
<Aquaguy> airtonix, thank you, worked like a charm
<dejan_> browser evenn cant load pges with videos
<ejv> now if you had 32gb of available addresable space, I wouldn't recommend PAE because of the overhead, that's when a 64bit change would be a worthwhile ordeal.
<dejan_> it loads them veeeery slow
<dejan_> Rains: how to check
<airtonix> Aquaguy: the other way you can do it is to use the --bind function of mount ( which overcomes limitations imposed by soft symlinks)
<airtonix> Aquaguy: or you could rebase the /var/www (and it's associated /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default to have a document root of /var/www/default/public_html/, then put your new content at /var/www/VIRTUALHOSTNAME/public_html/ and create a name based vhost def file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/VIRTUALHOSTNAME
<airtonix> Aquaguy: depends on what you want to achieve really
<dejan_> Rains: how to check
<litropy> I have downloaded all the files at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/trunk/files/head:/examples/ and am now trying to compile. Any ideas?
<rww> !crossposting | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<dejan_> teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel me
<bazhang> dejan_, patience
<litropy> sorry, rww. I'll be sure so ship you some high quality oil :D
<dejan_> i have wait 20 min how much more?
<rww> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> dejan_, check in your package manager
<dejan_> ok
<litropy> it's weird. the directory doesn't confain the files seemingly necessary for autoconf
<litropy> I got it - the configure.ac was in the parent directory
<_antant> um, where do I find my smb.conf? I thought it was /etc/ but when I gedit it it's blank
<sidh> Greetings
<alkisg> Hi. Am I correct in that newer Ubuntu versions don't support floppy disks out of the box, and to get support for them, one would need to manually install the fdutils package?
<_antant> hi
<yurimxpxman> How can I find out what wireless adapter model I'm using?
<sidh> I have installed a theme for ubuntu , and I would like to copy that theme for others users , which directory do I have to copy ?
<Cork> yurimxpxman: should be listed in lshw
<_antant> Hey Cork. Should my smb.conf not be in /etc/ ?
<raido> alkisg: Im pretty sure you will have floppy support on a default install
<Evildaemon> How is the mouse controlled in linux? (I need to know so I can attempt to write a script that will control it with the arrow keys, thank you in advance, and if this already exists I'd be happy to use it.)
<_antant> service is running fine, but I need to wiggle around some valid/invalid users
<_antant> and it seems to have fled
<alkisg> raido: on some cases I didn't have /dev/fd0, and I needed to `modprobe floppy` to get those. But I'm not sure in which cases that happens.
<raido> _antant: /etc/samba/
<_antant> doh
<raido> alkisg: Prolly, in those cases the floppy kernel module was blacklisted by default.
<alkisg> raido: but when does this happen? Does ubiquity blacklist it, based on floppy availability upon installation?
<raido> alkisg: IDK
<alkisg> raido: thank you though
<raido> alkisg: np
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello guys. I was wondering if there exist a better driver MacBook touchpad/trackpad than what is set up default on ubuntu? I was trying out Touchégg and creating a file like described here https://code.google.com/p/touchegg/wiki/ConfigureDevices And that actually gave me a "better feeling" trackpad experience - it seemed to respond more like on OS X. No lost selections and failty clicks. I lost multitouch though so i reverted it.
<GeneralK> Anyone able to offer a bit of advice on how to mount an NTFS partition on an gpt partitioned drive? So far I am having no lucj,
<robbiethe1st> I've got some odd performance issues with OpenGL, Would anyone mind taking a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10569583
<GeneralK> luck, rather.
<alkisg> Evildaemon: you can control the mouse from a script with this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/xte
<Evildaemon> Thank you
<raido> GeneralK: whats gpt?
<raido> htop
<GeneralK> raido, It seems to be the type of partition table that Windows 7 uses.
 * raido oops
<raido> GeneralK: So you have a ntfs partition that you want to use in Linux
<GeneralK> raido, Yes. According to parted, it's the number 2 partition on /dev/sda
<MichealH> GeneralK, Does it show up in the Places menu? You want to open the ntfs partition?
<raido> GeneralK: so make a mount point in /media, like "sudo mkdir /media/ntfsdrive"
<GeneralK> MichealH, No, not in the places menu.
<_antant> ok, how do allow a network user to delete files off a share?
<GeneralK> raido, Yep, done...
<MichealH> _antant, Im not familiar with Linux networking but I beleive "sudo chmod 777 file.file"can do the trick on the file
<raido> GeneralK: now do "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/ntfsdrive"
<MichealH> 777 = anyone an read wite delete and excecute
<GeneralK> raido, I tried that before... /dev/sda2 does not exist
<raido> You said it was #2 on sda
<GeneralK> Yep
<GeneralK> that is what parted says
<raido> GeneralK: Guess not then
<raido> what does "sudo fdisk -l" say
<qkit> Generalk: if you run fdisk -ll how many partition appear?
<GeneralK> qkit, raido : The output is long... what is that website where I can dump the output & give you a url?
<Lancelot> Does anyone know of a good resource that I can use to learn about the linux shell and how to use terminal?
<_antant> ok, I've made my network user have the main group of the user that owns the folder. That should work, no?
<MichealH> It should do
<raido> GeneralK: paste.ubuntu.com
<GeneralK> raido, qkit : http://paste.ubuntu.com/581956/
<_antant> how about adding create/directory mask = 0770 to my conf?
<Diverdude> ehhhh is there something wrong with ubuntus update servers? I am downloading with ~7 kb/s from it
<qkit> Ouch, the wifi here are damn slow....
<_antant> Woohoo! That's done it
<qkit> Raido, you mange to load the page? i getting timeout here. :(
<raido> GeneralK: You have 4 HDs?
<GeneralK> raido, Well, there are 2 'raid arrays'. The first is made up of 4 and the second is just one 1 tb hdd.
<raido> GeneralK: Is the ntfs partition on a raid volume
<_antant> Huh. Can I take ownership of my external ntfs drive away from root?
<GeneralK> raido, Well, I think the system might see it as one. Technically it isn't, it's just 1 HD. Check out http://paste.ubuntu.com/581964/ for the output from parted.
<raido> GeneralK: now do "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /media/ntfsdrive"
<schinken> morning
<GeneralK> raido, NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sda' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<schinken> I've installed a package with dpkg -i --force-depends yesterday (because i dont need the dependencys (and i dont have em)) - but now, i cant update my system anymore - because of a broken package. Any idea?
<raido> GeneralK: try 1 sda1
<Softdroid> Hello
<GeneralK> raido, Same as before now... sda1 no such file or directory
<Softdroid> I there any other software for Ubuntu for playing swf beside Gnash player?
<Softdroid> Is
<Fuchs> Softdroid: vlc and mplayer should be able to (not interactivly) play it, else you can watch them in a browser with the adobe flash plugin
<raido> GeneralK: Ok, last try, use /dev/dm-0p1
<Softdroid> Fuchs: Thanks for your replay. I need a player so I can rewind or forward the movie
<cong06> Has anyone here experienced an RSA key change based entirely on an ISP restructure? ie: would an ISP restructure cause a RSA key change over ssh? SSH gives me a warning if the IP changed and the RSA key changed. and this time both have changed. the IP changing is normal. the IP address is dynamic after all... I'm just not sure if I should be worried or not. I realize it's more likely a hardware issue than someone actually being malicious, but I don't want to t
<GeneralK> raido, Yeah, I also tried that before... still the same, does not exist :-/
<raido> GeneralK: Im lost. Sorry buddy.
<Fuchs> Softdroid: try vlc or mplayer
<Starminn> Is there an app or a plugin for a media player that will show you the lyrics of the current song playing? For example, Windows Media Player has the option, and so do iPods while something is playing, so is there a pugin or something I could use? Even a separate app dedicated solely to the purpose of showing you a song's lyrics? (I'm using Banshee but others are fine)
<Softdroid> Fuchs: vlc can't play the files. But I will try mplayer. Thanks
<GeneralK> raido, Ah well. Buggered if I know either. Very frustrating :-/ Thanks for trying though.
<raido> GeneralK: np, BTW see this on GPT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<qkit> GeneralK: how about running this command "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda /media/ntfsdrive"
<raido> cong06: Your key didnt change, there is just a mismatch between the hash for the IP you had before and the one you have now. Just delete the line in ~/.ssh/known_hosts that contains the old IP reference
<GeneralK> qkit, Same response as when we tried before with just the ntfs argument :-/
<cong06> raido: except it's set to warn me only if the IP and the RSA key changed.
<raido> Are you logging in via ssh keys without a password
<cong06> raido: or are you saying that the key is based on the ip? that doesn't make any sense because the ip changes constantly, and this is hte first time I saw it.
<cong06> yeah. without a password. auto-logging in: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152
<raido> cong06: Are you logging in via ssh keys without a password
<Diverdude> ehhhh is there something wrong with ubuntus update servers? I am downloading with ~7 kb/s from it
<raido> Did it log you in after the warning
<cong06> no.
<raido> cong06: can you copy the output and paste it
<cong06> raido: to the chat? or do you want me to send it to your PM?
<_antant> Can I set the owner of a mount in fstab?
<raido> cong06: to paste.ubuntu.com
<GeneralK> qkit, It's really annoying. Even in gdisk it is visible as partition 2 on /dev/sda
<qkit> GeneralK: if you run "sudo blkid /dev/sda2", what you get?
<cong06> raido: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581965/
<GeneralK> qkit, Nothing at all.
<qkit> GeneralK: how about run it on /dev/sda ?
<eristikophiles> ok this might sound dumb but why might the command "./configure --prefix=/usr" not be working?
<GeneralK> qkit, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda /media/ntfsdrive
<GeneralK> oops
<raido> cong06: Its like I said, delete line 2 in your known_hosts file, then youre ok
<GeneralK> qkit,  /dev/sda: TYPE="nvidia_raid_member"
<eristikophiles> also, the source package i got has everything with a .bin extension for some reason. it's for "debian"
<cong06> thanks raido.
<raido> np, you understand now?
<qkit> GeneralK, The ntfs partition is riding on top of a hardware raid?
<GeneralK> qkit, Yeah, ther's a raid controller in the mobo. My main HD is a raid array
<eristikophiles> ok nm .. i found a .deb installer file
<eristikophiles> ;p
<Guest73740>  Guest73740
<qkit> GeneralK: what is the output if you run " gdisk -l /dev/sda"
<Guest73740> Hard
<GeneralK> qkit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581968/
<Guest73740> someone help me
<Guest73740> I know nothing about ubuntu
<Guest73740> someone help me
<Guest73740> I can't change my name     why??
<pylix> use /nick /newnamehere
<pylix> wai
<pylix> t
<qkit> Generalk: please try this "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<pylix> nvm the second /
<Guest73740> I'll try
<GeneralK> qkit, ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sda2': No such file or directory
<GeneralK> gaaaah
<ericy> Guest73740: Do you mean in IRC or in your Ubuntu install?
<qkit> Generalk: in the /var/log/messages, do you spot any unsual error? when you run that command?
<qkit> or it cna be trace under dmesg also
<qkit> s/cna/can
<Guest73740> yes in IRC
<Guest73740> ericy
<GeneralK> qkit, Nah, nothing. I have a suspicion that it has something to do with the raid though
<_antant> When I try and chown an ntfs usb drive mounted in fstab from root won't let me. It doesn't give me an error it just doesn't do it. Is there a way I can take ownership?
<ericy> Guest73740: Do: /nick yournewnick
<researcher1> I want to customize liveCD with my personal logo made as .jpg file. How can that be done?
<ericy>  <qkit> Generalk: Thats -t ntfs    not -t ntfs-3g , ?? rightt ?
<Softdroid> Sometimes the menu or texts in a browser is missed up in Ubuntu. Have anyone got such a problem, any solutions for that?
<Softdroid> messed
<Guest73740>  /nick newnick  right?
<Morten_> yep
<ericy> Guest73740: Do: /nick joe       /nick  mary2
<shark1> Thank you
<Starminn> Softdroid: YOu mean File/Edit/View/Tools/Help stuff?
<ericy> shark1: OK.  Try: /help
<shark1> shark was someone ,shark1 is my name
<Softdroid> Starminn: Yes, for example when i'm using Openoffice word
<Guest78044> do you know if certain font types are easier to read or make the reader more susceptible to convincing?
<GeneralK> qkit, ericy : See, the drive also seems to show up as /dev/dm-0
<Starminn> Softdroid: Certain apps (just by the way they're made) don't play well with various color schemes. For example, Firefox and OpenOffice/LibreOffice are notorious culprits for misbehaving with dark themes.
<Softdroid> Starminn: Thanks for your reply. Is it possible to change the themes?
<Starminn> Softdroid: While I've seen some fixes every so often I've never tried any of them because to get the normal white back it looks like you'd have to edit it by hand again. I could find them if you want, ubt in general the rule of thumb here is "Don't use dark themes if you need those menus."
<Starminn> Softdroid: I'm talking about system themes, which is what you've done to get that to happen.
<Starminn> Softdroid: System->Preferences->Appearance
<qkit> Generalk: hmm...try to mount using /dev/dm-0p1 rather then the sda
<shark1> Thank you  ericy  I'm trying ubuntu
<Starminn> Softdroid: The ones that come default should be fine but some you get from GNOME-Look may not play so well.
<Softdroid> Starminn: The menus are unreadable but when I move the mouse over the items its readable again. Is that the problem you are talking about?
<Starminn> Softdroid: Yep.
<Softdroid> Starminn: I don't use dark theme, but I have changed the theme
<GeneralK> qkit, Again, there's nothing other than dm-0 there's no dm-01 etc.
<Softdroid> Starminn: How can I change the theme back to default?
<ericy> shark1: good luck to you. Have fun.
<Starminn> Softdroid: http://imagebin.org/143654 and to change themes just go to System->Preferences->Appearance and choose one.
<qkit> Generalk: but your gparted show that the /dev/dm-0p1 is available? but when you run the mount command. It return no such partition?
<Softdroid> Starminn: Thanks. You are using dark theme :)
<GeneralK> qkit, Oh, cool... there's a gui for parted. :P
<shark1> ericy: I'm learning programming
<ericy> GeneralK: (I might be joining your conversation/problem very late) but if you can do command line, what do   sfdisk -l     blkid    and    df -h show?
<shark1> do you like it
<Starminn> Softdroid: Another thing to take ntoe of is when using dark themes (mine doesn't do it because it's a white foreground but the ones that are *really* dark) the icons go into "high contrast" mode in Open/Libre Office.
<qkit> :)
<ericy> GeneralK:    sfdisk -l      blkid    and    df -h show?
<Starminn> Softdroid: Yes, I am. I use Firefox 4 Beta though so the only apps I can't read well are LibreOffice and the logout/Sht Down button
<Softdroid> Starminn: Ok, thanks for the info
<Starminn> Softdroid: I deal with it. ;) Lol.
<GeneralK> ericy, I'll paste dump it all, hold one...
<qkit> Generalk: also the ls /dev/mapper ? anything show up?
<ericy> GeneralK:  That's 3 separate commands:  sfdisk -l       blkid         df -h
<Starminn> Anybody have suggestions for making my media player work again without not responding shortly after launch? This is the error I receive. I installed a plugin for Banshee and now it's doing this. How can I restore it to before the plugin? http://pastebin.com/qCgBycLg
<qkit> ericy: i believe sfdisk cant read gpt partition. His NTFS file system run on a gpt partition
<GeneralK> ericy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581971/
<_antant> qkit / ericy, you seem to be the people to ask. I'm trying to get write access over samba to a usb hdd mounted in fstab. I've tried change owner from root but it won't let me. Do you know of a way to do it?
<ericy> antant: Hold on...
<_antant> cool
<superlinux> hi all. I just want to announce my youtube channel. It contains video lessons about using and installing Debian GNU/Linux. The special about them: Only Arabic language commentary . http://youtube.com/user/ranixlb . thanks. this is a one time advertisement.
<ericy> GeneralK:  Lines 43 - 45,  /dev/dm-0p1  to p4  ...
<qkit> _antant: you can try the solution given in this forum, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3113457.0
<_antant> nice one, cheers
<Softdroid> Which IRC client is best for Ubuntu?
<ericy> GeneralK:  I didn't get in on the start of your problem, but I just thought this might help. Bye.  Lines 43 - 45,  /dev/dm-0p1  to p4  ...
<Softdroid> I'm using Quassel right now
<Tm_T> !best | Softdroid
<ubottu> Softdroid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<GeneralK> ericy, Thanks man, I'll have a look
<ericy> antant: I don't know what to think (I've never used samba...).
<qkit> Generalk: what you get if you run "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/dm-0 /media/ntfsdrive"
<GeneralK> qkit, NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/dm-0': Invalid argument The device '/dev/dm-0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<fairuz> Hi, whats PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin (.bashrc) equivalent in .cshrc?
<qkit> Generalk: what you get if you run gpart on /dev/dm-0
<ethanol> [   35.131778] CIFS: Unknown mount option _netdev
<ethanol> since when?
<ethanol> it is clearly in the manpage for mount as a mount option
<pbear> what's the difference between kernel compiling from the git-tree or via apt-get and from kernel.org??
<Starminn> Anybody have suggestions for making my media player work again without not responding shortly after launch? This is the error I receive. http://pastebin.com/qCgBycLg I installed a plugin for Banshee and now it's doing this. How can I restore it to before the plugin?
<Sonne> pbear, the git-tree would be the most bleeding edge kernel i'd guess, apt-get would get you the ubuntu patched sources, and kernel.org would get you the lastest stable kernel without patches
<ethanol> Starminn: uninstall the plugin?
<Starminn> Yeah, how do I do that?
<ethanol> Starminn: how did you install it?
<Starminn> I navigated to it on my disk and deleted the file but it keeps coming back
<Starminn> ethanol: Eh, the install.sh included in the package
<ethanol> open that and see where it placed files
<GeneralK> qkit, A floating point exception!
<Xbios> imgonna own youre ass fag
<qkit> what you get in "ls /dev/mapper" ?
<Starminn> ethanol: Well I actually just purged Banshee, so if it doesn't work I'll let you know. ;)
<Starminn> After I reinstalled it it still had the plugin after I killed the ./.config/banshee-1 folder
<Starminn> Ho hum
<Sonne> Starminn, if you installed the plugin locally, reinstalling banshee won't help
<Starminn> Sonne: After a nice little purge it still is doing it so yeah, I'm discovering that.
<Sonne> that goes for everything else as well :)
<Sonne> Starminn, if you don't mind reconfiguring it, you might as well just annihilate the configuration whole
<Starminn> Sonne: I thought that's what purge did? remove+kill all configs. I tried hand-deleting the configs I could find in /home to no avail
<Starminn> I really odn't mind, though. I mean I've already got a lot of hours of crap to do now from uninstalling so I actually would love to start fresh.
<researcher1> how can I creat my own login screen name and personal LOGO?
<GeneralK> qkit, control          nvidia_ebbedadj   nvidia_ebbedadj5 nvidia_daifaeje  nvidia_ebbedadj1  nvidia_ebbedadj6
<bazZ061> Hi all
<Starminn> Sonne ethanol: Here's the install.sh by the way http://pastebin.com/NckXajnD
<Sonne> Starminn, purging removes the system-wide configuration, not the local one
<bazZ061> here is a noob, can somebody help me?
<Starminn> Sonne: Ah.
<Starminn> !ask | bazZ061
<ubottu> bazZ061: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qkit> Generalk: sorry, but i out of idea. Maybe you can try in other channel also, like debian or linux. Where there have people use gpt file system more often. :P
<bazZ061> no germans here?
<Starminn> !german | bazZ061
<ubottu> bazZ061: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Sonne> Starminn, can you run "pkg-config --variable=bansheedir banshee-1-core" and paste the output here?
<ethanol> Starminn: you can try running pkg-config --variable=bansheedir banshee-1-core from terminal to figure out what path it used
<bazZ061> k
<GeneralK> qkit, Oh well. Thanks for trying
<bazZ061> ich hab nen ubuntu in meinem vm server aufgesetzt
 * Sonne highs five to ethanol 
<ethanol> Sonne: :p
<bazZ061> der ist zu haus und ich möchte per remote ssh drauf zugreifen
<Starminn> :)
<bazZ061> welchen port muss ich freigeben
<bazZ061> 902 oder 22?
<ethanol> bazZ061: dude, stop and read what the bot said
<Starminn> bazZ061: Read what ubottu said
<abhis> getting the following error Unable to connect to in.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<bazZ061> sorry
<bazZ061> i set up an ubuntu server in my vmware server
<bazZ061> @ home
<Starminn> ethanol Sonne: /usr/lib/banshee-1
<bazZ061> now i want to remote ssh on my server
<Sonne> Starminn, did you run that with sudo?
<ethanol> Starminn: then you will find your plugin there
<bazZ061> which port must opened?
<Starminn> Sonne: No.
<bazZ061> 902 or 22
<Sonne> Starminn, then i'm quite surprised it even worked
<Sonne> try looking if the plugin is in that directory
<bazZ061> and how can i make it more secure?
<Starminn> Sonne: Aha! Giving me bogus commands, I see! ;)
<abhis> hi any help for the following issue? Unable to connect to in.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<Sonne> bazZ061, google for securing debian howto - same things apply to ubuntu
<Sonne> Starminn, i'll ask again
<bazZ061> ok
<Sonne> did you run *install.sh* with sudo?
<bazZ061> but which port ?
<bazZ061> 902 or 22?
<bazZ061> i have to forweard them also
<bazZ061> on my router
<Sonne> bazZ061, 22 is the standard port, i don't see why you wouldn't use it :)
<gamemakingdude> Hi, i am having trouble of installing ubuntu 10.10 onto my usb.
<Starminn> ethanol: Yeah, it's here. I'll delete it and let you know
<ethanol> Starminn: though a simple sudo locate Banshee.Lyrics.dll should have given you all locations too
<gamemakingdude> Whenever i install it, its the live cd
<gamemakingdude> and not a proper version of ubuntu
<bazZ061> ok port 22 i have to forward
<bazZ061> and which command is it in ubuntu?
<bazZ061> i didnt find anything @ google
<Starminn> ethanol: "sudo locate Banshee.Lyrics.dll" didn't work even though I'm looking at the file
<ethanol> bazhang: iptables for port forwarding
<ethanol> Starminn: define "didn't work"
<bazZ061> port forwarding is automated in my router
<Starminn> ethanol: It returned nothing.
<ethanol> Starminn: did you try a sudo updatedb ?
<bazZ061> but i have to open the port in my ubuntu machine
<Sonne> Starminn, follow me please - did you run the install.sh script with sudo?
<gamemakingdude> Ignore me....
<ethanol> gamemakingdude: ok :)
<gamemakingdude> ...
<Starminn> Sonne ethanol: It's working now. I just ran "sudo rm /usr/lib/banshee-1/Banshee.Lyrics.dll" and restarted Banshee. Voila, no issue.
<Starminn> Sonne: Are we going to Candy Mountain? Sorry, anyway, yes, I did
<ET-0nline> how do i install ssh is it sudo apt-get install ssh
<Sonne> Starminn, i missed your candy mountain reference - nevertheless i'm glad you managed to remove it
<Sonne> ET-0nline, definitely, yes
<Sonne> ET-0nline, the client should be already there though - for the server you might want openssh-server
<ET-0nline> sonne: and then if i want a user to connect to my ubuntu ssh how to do that
<beer_brouwer> does anyone know a tool to create your own api?
<Sonne> ET-0nline, create the user, give it a password, give your ip to your user
<Starminn> Sonne: Ah. It was simply one of those lame YouTube videos that gained popularity through some process full of facepalms a few years ago. Old news now. I would link you but it's highly irrelevant. Basically, "YouTube garbage" is a nice summary.
<Sonne> Starminn, noted
<ET-0nline> how is it to add user is it sudo add user
<Starminn> Sonne: Thanks for the help though. If you have time, care to tell me more of this "locate" command? I can see this being very useful.
<ethanol> candy mountain was awesome
<Sonne> ET-0nline, sudo adduser <username>
<peetoon> Can anyone help me with my wireless card? It shows up on lshw but it doesn't seem to have a logical name.
<ethanol> almost as awesome as romeo and juliet in leetspeak
<Witeds> i have a question for any one experianced enough in ubuntu or any other linux destro and wifi. is there a way to make it so i can see if there is hiden ESSIDs around me ? my ds using dsorganize can see them i was wondering if i could get my pc to ?
<Sonne> Starminn, periodically, your system stores a database of all the files you have on your disks (the update is done at some time during the night i believe)
 * Starminn tries to prevent the lines of #ubuntu/#ubuntu-offtopic from crossing *cough*ethanol*cough*
<Sonne> by launching "locate" you can query that database, and see where a file is
<ethanol> Sonne: sudo updatedb
<Gartral> Hello all, i'm trying too get pppd too run, but it appears i don't have a ppp_generic kernel module...
<ethanol> :p
<Starminn> Sonne: Ah. And what were you saying about updating said DB?
<Starminn> ethanol: ah.
<gamemakingdude> I have a problem with installing ubuntu on a usb and i do not want it to be the live version!
<Sonne> ethanol, why do you tell me that?
<ethanol> Sonne: it doens't have to be nightly, it can be at your will too
<Sonne> ethanol, i was about to mention that - by default is nightly
<schinken> I've installed a package with dpkg -i --force-depends yesterday (because i dont need the dependencys (and i dont have em)) - but now, i cant update my system anymore - because of a broken package. Any idea?
<ethanol> gamemakingdude: google install ubuntu on usb
<Sonne> schinken, dpkg -r <that_package_name>
<gamemakingdude> I have
<Starminn> gamemakingdude: What do you mean "Live version"?
<ethanol> gamemakingdude: this is irc, not your local how-to multichapter channel
<gamemakingdude> i've tried pen drive linux
<bonjoyee> schinken: sudo apt-get install -f
<gamemakingdude> Starminn: Live cd.
<ethanol> gamemakingdude: then don't install the live version
<gamemakingdude> ....
<gamemakingdude> I'm not installing it
<gamemakingdude> its the pendrive linux that does it
<Starminn> gamemakingdude: So you want it to run as a mini computer on the USB? AFAIK the newer Ubuntus don't work on that? Most people go with Damn Small Linux or Puppy Linux anyway, but the newer Ubuntus don't seem to be compatible with Pen Drive Linux according to their sit last I checked
<Witeds> i guess thats a no to my question
<Starminn> their site*
<linux> hello
<gamemakingdude> Then why is it included in the pendrivelinux list?
<lathan_devers> ethanol, if you need a live usb linux I suggest http://www.slax.org/ Very lightweight and small
<ethanol> I do not
<Starminn> !usb | gamemakingdude (read the second link)
<ubottu> gamemakingdude (read the second link): For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Starminn> gamemakingdude: Some of those might help?
<schinken> Sonne: why remove? :/
<schinken> i dont want to remove that package
<Starminn> gamemakingdude: And yeah, I was thinking of the wrong program's site.
<ct529> hi guys, I cannot play asf files on *ubuntu 10.10 .... I googled and searched but did not find a solution
<ct529> can anyone help me?
<schinken> its working as it is, but i cant resolve the dependencies
<tensorpudding> what's an asf file?
<gamemakingdude> So what ubuntu 8.04 only works on usbs?
<researcher1> where are the .jpg files stored which give background to Ubuntu?
<ct529> tensorpudding: it is a microsoft (£^£*%~&£$~!) multimedia file that is used by some internet radio streamers
<ct529> tensorpudding: for example http://live1.interoutemediaservices.com/?id=632ecab2-c76f-49f6-8faf-2a99d13131d2
<venkatesh_> hello every one can anyone tell me what this command will do "le16_to_cpu"
<tensorpudding> ct529: tried using banshee?
<Starminn> researcher1: /usr/share/backgrounds I believe.
<venkatesh_> hello every one can anyone tell me what this command will do "le16_to_cpu"
<Gartral> ct529: install ubuntu restrictred extras and banshee
<Sonne> schinken, remove it, upgrade, reinstall it
<Sonne> brb
<ciphersson1> hi all
<Starminn> researcher1: /usr/share is where most system-wide files for users are. S if it's not in your home folder, check there.
<Starminn> So*
<DJones> ct529: This looks like a plug in for XMMS2 http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/sound/xmms2-plugin-asf You should be able to install the plugin via synaptic and sounds like it'll help you to play .asf files
<gamemakingdude> Most of the stuff on there is mostly for live stuff
<ciphersson1> is there a certin way I should install ubuntu 10.10 on an intel ssd?
<venkatesh_> hello every one can anyone tell me what this command will do "le16_to_cpu"
<gamemakingdude> and not for mini computer
<tensorpudding> venkatesh_: probably converts a 16bit int from little endian to whatever the cpu uses
<ct529> Gartral: I have already installed them
<Starminn> gamemakingdude:"This means that you can boot from a USB drive and keep customisations  such as keyboard layout, numlock, preferences, additional packages saved  on the drive. " What is lacking? That's what your desktop/laptop does.
<Gartral> ciphersson1: i believe ubuntu will recognize the SSD and automatically disable journaling, and enable wear-leveling.
<venkatesh_> thamk you Tensorpudding , do you have any link which as this information..
<fedora_newb> is there a way to save settings in xchat, like the servers and rooms you have joined to come up next time you start xchat?
<ciphersson1> us there a way to check?
<tensorpudding> venkatesh_: try man 3 endian
<schinken> Sonne: is there nothing else i can do? i need to install the vmware-view-client, but the version in the repro doesnt have PCoIP support - so i need to install the .dev
<Starminn> fedora_newb: Have you asked in #xchat?
<fedora_newb> I guess that would be a good start :P didn't know it had its own room, ty
<fedora_newb> starminn
<SnowmanX11> I need help for LibreOffice.Calc. How can you divide the text within a cell (no wrap) as you do it with MS Office Excel (ALT+Enter)?
<Starminn> fedora_newb: Not a problem. Questions abotu XChat are very common around here. I don't use it so I can't help much. If somebody here knows they'll tell you, but usually not many use it
<fedora_newb> kk
<linux> hello~
<venkatesh_> tensorpudding : Thank you for the information...
<linux> e..can you speak chinese?
<Starminn> !ch | linux
<ubottu> linux: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Starminn> Oops
<Starminn> !chinese | linux
<ubottu> linux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ericy> linux: What a very good nick you have. Did you register it, yet?
<researcher1> I want a text to be floating for each background of Ubuntu.Actually the name of some holy diety
<Starminn> ericy: +1 How he managed that I do not know
<quietone> After logging out a user got a 'white screen of death', had to reboot and now can't get wifi up. SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<researcher1> I want a text to be floating for each background of Ubuntu.Actually the name of some holy diety. can it be done?
<tensorpudding> researcher1: what do you mean by floating text?
<Starminn> researcher1: I'd say you'd need to just add the text yourself in GIMP or whatever pleases you. It would be nice if you could make a transparent .gif which is what I think you want to overlay it all, but I don't see it happening
<tensorpudding> you can edit the backgrounds to put in text
<Diverdude> How is it exactly this groupon works? Is it a place where i can recommend cheap offers to my friends or what is it?
<tensorpudding> there's also things which can paint on the background but that's a lot more painful
<researcher1> tensorpudding: its the name of a diety writeen as .jpg image which I want to be visible for each  Ubuntu background
<linux_> loco
<Fripon> hi ! I would like to know if on Ubuntu Lucid, it's possible in KDM to have like in GDM the users who have an account in order to only click on the nickname and supply the password (because in KDM you have to type the entire nickname) ?
<quietone> rfkill list shows wifi is hard and soft locked. unblock does not change that. there is no external switch on this machine
<iceroot> Fripon: you can use gdm for kde if you want
<Fripon> hoo?
<linux__> I can not understdand
<Starminn> researcher1: You want it to be a single image which automatically applies to all of them, right?
<Starminn> researcher1: OR do you have just one background in particular in mind?
<Gartral> Diverdude: severly OT
<researcher1> STarminn:YES
<researcher1> Starminn:I want same image to be applied to all backgrounds
<Starminn> researcher1: Okay. While I'm sure there's probably some way to set the background control file (wherever that is) to load two images with one being dynamic and the other static, I wouldn't knnow where to even find it, hat to do with it once I have it, or if it will even work. Your best bet (and possibly only bet) is to just make a background with the text you want there as a separate file.
<Starminn> researcher1: I like what you're trying to do, and if you want to try my earlier suggestion go for it as I see that as the only possible "hope" but I really wouldn't know what to tell you.
<Diverdude> Gartral, come on, its ok
<researcher1> Starminn:But I will have to edit each background and save it?
<Starminn> Diverdude: Why is it that every time I'm on here somebody's lecturing you for being off-topic?
<Starminn> researcher1: Yes. So, for example, open it up in GIMP and just add a text box there, save it as a different name (so you save the original) and set it as your background.
<researcher1> Starminn:ok .workable idea.thanks
<Diverdude> Starminn, Maybe you are just completely out of touch with reality mate
<quietone> I've been trying what I can find in the forums. But still no wifi.
<Starminn> researcher1: Sure thing. By the way, not sure if you know this or not, but backgrounds don't have to be in /usr/share/backgrounds to work. They can be anywhere. So to prevent accidentally overwriting stuff I'd save it in /home/yourUSERNAME/somewhere
<ericy> fedora_newb: I am using XChat 2.8.8.  I will tell you that you can configure any servers and multiple channels to automatically open.
<Starminn> Diverdude: In soviet Russia, reality touch you.
<researcher1> starminn:OK
<Starminn> :)
<quietone> anyone able to help get wifi working?
<Starminn> researcher1: Glad to help.
<Starminn> !wifi | quietone
<ubottu> quietone: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gartral> Starminn: +1
<Starminn> :)
<Michael-farsight> hi everyong
<Michael-farsight> everyone
<ericy> Michael-farsight: Hello.
<ville5> #ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> hello guys
<Michael-farsight> hi,i am new to ubuntu, how about you?
<ericy> linuxuz3r: Hello.
<linuxuz3r> im intermediate
<linuxuz3r> hi ericy
<ericy> Michael-farsight: I've been using it for 2 years, (after Windows XP).
<linux__> what ?
<ericy> linuxuz3r: Hello.
<linux__> hello
<ericy> linux__: Hello, do you have a problem.?
<quietone> Starminn, thx but I've tried what I see and I don't see my error msg
<ericy> linux__: Or a question?
<linux__> ^_^
<chaochao> :-)
<ericy> linux__: Which Ubuntu do you use? I use 10.10 on a (junk) Acer notebook.
<chaochao> i have a question
<ericy> OK, you 3 nicks just listen, while the rest of us debug and troubleshoot 'real' problems.
<Starminn> quuietone: I have no experience with Wi-Fi. The bot call usually solves the problem. Sorry.
<ericy> chaochao: What?
<chaochao> can you tell me how to use 'apt-get',i am a student.
<amj> hi
<ericy> chaochao: Student of what?
<quietone> Starminn, thx for the reply, I got it working. I stopped listening to the user (told me there was no switch) and found the switch.
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings Everyone.
<johan^izi> chaochao, open a console and type: apt-get
<ericy> chaochao: First do: sudo apt-get update
<alk> Student of life
<quietone> good night all
<alk> johan^izi: nice concise instructions there ;)
<johan^izi> alk, ;)
<isbric_> Somthing in x is causing me packet loss every 10 minutes lasting 30-60 sec, from console im not experiancing any packetloss, wat can i do to norrow this problem down even more?
<ericy> chaochao: Then to install say firefox: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ericy> quietone: Good night.
<Quintin> any tips on how to make ubuntu not so slow and craptastic?
<ericy> RubenAlonzo: Hello.
<Quintin> machine in question is PIII 1ghz 640mb ram
<linuxuz3r> well ubuntu is not slow
<Quintin> uhm
<DJones> Quintin: I would be tempted to use something like xubuntu or lubuntu rather than ubuntu, they're less memory intensive
<Quintin> yes, yes it is.
<DJones> !nickspam | H_i_t_l_e_r
<ubottu> H_i_t_l_e_r: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<chaochao> thanks
<chaochao> i know it a little.
<Quintin> linuxuz3r: windows xp UI is a billion times faster
 * Gnea looks at Quintin 
<Quintin> ?
<overclucker> lubintu might be able to handle your 1gz
<overclucker> *lubuntu
<Gnea> Quintin: okay, just saw your original question - yeah, don't use Ubuntu on such a slow system, heh, try Xubuntu or Elivecd
<Quintin> not mine, mom's bf's. :P
<overclucker> ah
<Quintin> my pee cee is pretty fast-ish.
<Quintin> also if you coul dmake the tv out work, that would be grand
<linuxuz3r> Quintin, really
<Quintin> when I try tvout, everything goes to shit
<linuxuz3r> windows 2000 is much better than xp
<Gnea> Quintin: making the tv-out work is up to you
<Quintin> linuxuz3r: "better"?  no, not really
<DJones> Quintin: If you could upgrade the memory, that would probably make a big difference as well
<Gnea> #windows for windows talk
<Quintin> DJones: yea, I'll ask around for antoher 512m dimm I guess
<Quintin> sodimm*
<Quintin> oh boy, irc nazis
<ericy> Does any body have a 'real' question or problem with Ubuntu?
<Gnea> !windows | Quintin
<ubottu> Quintin: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Gnea> !guidelines | Quintin
<ubottu> Quintin: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gnea> Quintin: feel free to comment about it in #freenode if you like
<Quintin> whenever I run the tv out, it's like the video accel stops working ... dragging windows around is sloooowww
<Gnea> !pm | Quintin
<ubottu> Quintin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Tm_T> Quintin: also please keep that name calling off from the channel
<ana_> hi. I installed Pixum software in Lubuntu but when I try to execute it, appears that error "Failed to execute child process "/ home / ana / Pixum / Pixum" (No such file or directory)"
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is cool
<linuxuz3r> its fast
<ana_> lubuntu is faster
<ana_> :S
<linuxuz3r> lubuntu?
<ana_> yes
<linuxuz3r> what is it
<Sonne> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ana_> but horrible installing software
<ana_> linux is horrible to install software out repos
<ana_> I installed Pixum software in Lubuntu but when I try to execute it, appears that error "Failed to execute child process "/ home / ana / Pixum / Pixum" (No such file or directory)"
<ericy> ana_: (I'm running Lubuntu right now.) What is Pixum software?
<ana_> any soution?
<ana_> ok
<demonbell> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ana_> is a photoalbum
<demonbell> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Quintin> hrm... over 200 processes running.  seems very excessive for a desktop
<linuxuz3r> hey quintin do you know why ubuntu iso image says amd64
<ana_> pixum.com
<linuxuz3r> not general x86_64
<ericy> ana_: Is Pixum software in the Ubuntu repo?
<ana_> I try it in windows without problems
<ana_> no
<ana_> no repo
<linux_wd> HELLO!
<ana_> is not possible to install out ubuntu repos?
<ana_> I never runs anything not in the repos
<ericy> ana_: Is Pixum a windows program that came with your camera or printer?
<ana_> nono
<ana_> is linux native
<ericy> ana_: ok
<ana_> http://www.pixum.co.uk/fotobook/download/id/94
<ana_> that
<Gnea> ana_: usually there's a variant of what you're looking for in the repositories, but if not, you should be able to compile if it comes to that
<fedora_newb> Why isn't there OPs in this room? It could really use some for the trolls.
<Gnea> fedora_newb: what's the problem?
<Quintin> linuxuz3r: hmm?  why?
<ghosthn2010> hello
<ana_> that software is very near to hofmann
<fedora_newb> Gnea, just rude people in chat ;)
<linuxuz3r> Quintin, i was just wondering
<ana_> others no
<Gnea> fedora_newb: no worries :)
<AdvoWork> ive got a bit of perl script, im trying to run/pipe a program through, any ideas please? would it just  be cat file.txt | perlcode > outputfile ? i tried that but it didnt appear to do anything
<linuxuz3r> in fedora it says x86_64
<linuxuz3r> but ubuntu and debian the iso is amd64
<Gnea> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ana_> well
<Quintin> well, most compilers produce binaries that are compatible with both architecture.  I think amd was the first to have popular consumer 64 bit cpu, so it might be related to that
<ghosthn2010> 17:41:12
<ana_> I wait pixum support mail xD
<Gnea> ana_: what's the problem you're having, exactly?
<overclucker> AdvoWork: you script has to be able to handle sdtin
<krishna> chchc
<linuxuz3r> any elite hardware geeks here?
<linuxuz3r> just wanna chat really
<linuxuz3r> lol
<Sonne> !social
<Gnea> linuxuz3r: try #hardware, thanks
<DJones> linuxuz3r: You might be better joining ##hardware to chat about that, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sonne> gah, i thought there was a !command for this as well :P
<krishna> yes
<overclucker> s/sdtin/stdin/
<AdvoWork> overclucker, cant i do it from the CLI? the script is like: perl -MEncode -pe 'use bytes; sub c { my $d = decode("UTF-8",shift,Encode::FB_XMLCREF); $d =~ s/&#x(..);/decode("windows-1252",chr(hex($1)))/eg; $d } s/([\x80-\xFF]+)/encode("UTF-8",c($1))/eg'
<krishna> ok
<krishna> haa
<Cork> flash plays super fast (and no sound) in browsers for me (chrome, firefox and opera), tried to reinstall flash, totem, the browsers but can't find a solution; anyone have an idea?
<krishna> ahahkdha
<ericy> Gnea: She (ana_) said: I installed Pixum software in Lubuntu but when I try to execute it, appears that error "Failed to execute child process "/ home / ana / Pixum / Pixum" (No such file or directory)"
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, I'm currently trying to install a subsystem with debootstrap, I wonder if this is possible to use debootstrap + chroot without root access ? does it even make sense ? are there any security issues ?
<mirshafie> Hello folks. I've been having some problems with booting Ubuntu since 10.10, the famous "Checking battery state" bit that freezes the boot process. I'm wondering if this check can be removed from the boot sequence, so that I can use Ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> oh guys is there a pattern when ubuntu release is lts
<krishna> i need y messenger
<krishna> can u help ?
<nit-wit> linux, 3years
<nit-wit> linuxuz3r, 3 yeras
<linuxuz3r> nit-wit, but what release usually are lts
<DJones> krishna: Yahoo messenger? You can connect to yahoo accounts for chat using pidgin or empathy, although from memory, they don't support video chat
<Gnea> ericy: ah, okay - well we support Ubuntu here, Lubuntu support is in #lubuntu, and from what I can tell, it's just a perl script to install it, so it should "just work" if you type ./install.pl
<krishna> can u help ?
<Gnea> !lts | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Gnea> !ask | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linuxuz3r> is the next release of ubuntu LTS?
<ana_> yes, y make ./install.pl
<Gnea> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Gnea> linuxuz3r: I would say 'no'
<ana_> install ok
<DJones> linuxuz3r: I think 12.04 is the next LTS
<linuxuz3r> gnea ok
<ana_> but program not run
<ericy> ana_: It appears that maybe when you installed, You should specify "/home/ana/"  not "/home/ana/Pixum/".
<Gnea> ana_: okay, I'm installing it now
<ericy> ana_: It appears that maybe when you installed, You should specify "/home/ana/"  not "/home/ana/Pixum/".
<linuxuz3r> im dumbfounded every time i see a software with so many features
<linuxuz3r> lol
<linuxuz3r> !gnome3
<ana_> oh
<linuxuz3r> is gnome3 gonna be on 11.04
<ana_> i try it
<ana_> i go to try it sorry xD
<Gnea> linuxuz3r: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<krishna> hi ..
<K3rl0u4rn> anyone could help with this question ? I'm currently trying to install a subsystem with debootstrap, I wonder if this is possible to use debootstrap + chroot without root access ? does it even make sense ? are there any security issues ?
<overclucker> AdvoWork: yes, you should be able to pipe that alright. cat file.txt | perlcode > out.txt
<Gnea> krishna: talk here, not in PM, thanks.
<Gnea> !details | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AdvoWork> overclucker, it doesnt seem to change anything in the file though?
<vivek200912> Wine is installed but having problem in playing games...!!!!
<linuxuz3r> i wonder from where the ubuntu funds comes from cause i am just wondering because it seems that it the distro is well maintained and updated
<linuxuz3r> if i want to be a developer for ubuntu what channel should i go to
<Gnea> vivek200912: not all games are going to work with wine, you might need cedega
<linuxuz3r> yeah cedega
<linuxuz3r> cool thanks for idea man
<K3rl0u4rn> i/join #debian
<Gnea> !canonical | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<K3rl0u4rn> woops
<K3rl0u4rn> sorry
<FloodBot1> K3rl0u4rn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vivek200912> Gnea: what is cedega?
<Gnea> !cedega | vivek200912
<ubottu> vivek200912: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<vivek200912> Gnea: Thanks a lot....!! Have a good day..
<Gnea> vivek200912: cheers
<eso4g2> Hi! Everybody!
<eso4g2> UBUNTU Rules
<ana_> now say denied permision
<ana_> :S
<eso4g2> ana crap!
<Gnea> ana_: it works fine here, what's saying denied permissions?
<ana_> with ubuntu?
<eso4g2> you are a silly xD
<eso4g2> Ana is a crap.
<DJones> !coc | eso4g2
<ubottu> eso4g2: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ana_> not insults please
<ericy> eso4g2: Name calling is not as good as politeness.
<Gnea> !attitude > eso4g2
<ubottu> eso4g2, please see my private message
<Gnea> ana_: yes, the GUI came up
<ana_> :O
<eso4g2> cómanla
<ana_> BAN ESO4g please
<Gnea> ana_: now, you said you ran ./install.pl right?
<eso4g2> no.
<Gnea> ana_: stop.
<eso4g2> vive je.
<pbear> what's the difference between a data compressor(bzip2) and an archiver(rar)?
<eso4g2> el ubunto es una crap
<Baram> both are old, rar is very slow on linux
<ana_> yes
<Gnea> !es | eso4g2
<ubottu> eso4g2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ana_> y ran ./install.pl
<pbear> what's the difference?
<Gnea> ana_: okay, did you get any errors?
<ana_> i run again
<vivek200912> Gnea: which version of cedega I should install?
<Gnea> !patience | pbear
<ubottu> pbear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ana_> i think no errors
<Baram> umm... everything?  They use completely different compression routines
<Gnea> vivek200912: the latest ought to work
<Gnea> ana_: okay good, do you still have the terminal open?
<vivek200912> Gnea: can u specify here?
<Gnea> vivek200912: whatever the latest is on the website.
<ana_> yes
<isbric_> Im havving a network problem and i think its related to X, wat can i do to norrow my search of the error?
<vivek200912> Gnea: ok, let me check..
<Gnea> vivek200912: it's fairly simple and straight-forward.
<Baram> network problem related to X?
<mirshafie> and by the way, I do not have a laptop, so I don't need Ubuntu to check the battery state. if that helps...
<ana_> downloading many archives
<Gnea> ana_: now type the following:  cd ~/Pixum
<vivek200912> Gnea: Its have cost.
<ana_> when finish installation
<Gnea> ana_: then:  cd Pixum\ Photo\ Book
<Gnea> ana_: yes, after installation is finished
<ana_> ok
<ana_> thanks for your help
<zvacet> vivek200912: you have to pay for cedega
<Gnea> vivek200912: yes, it's not free, but it's not expensive. not everything is without cost.
<Gnea> vivek200912: ubuntu is free, therefore less cost to play such games shouldn't be a problem.
<Gnea> ana_: you're welcome
<ana_> Pixum installed, no errors. now say: to run program click on /home/ana/Pixum/Pixum Easy book
<vivek200912> Gnea, zvacet: yes, obiviously, and not much prise only $5 per month which is good to buy..
<Gnea> ana_: yes, that's the problem.
<shlorine> hey, I cant start up xfce4 for some reason =/ xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<zvacet> vivek200912: so go for it
<ana_> :S ???
<Gnea> vivek200912: exactly - make sure you check the compatibility list to make sure your game works with it before buying
<Gnea> ana_: you have to type:  cd Pixum, then cd Pixum\ Photo\ Book
<Gnea> ana_: then type:  ./Pixum\ Photo\ Book
<vivek200912> zvacet,Gnea: thanks..
<ana_> I don't have Pixum\Photo\book :S
<iqpi> ana_: notice the spaces
<Gnea> ana_: the \ are to escape spaces on the commandline
<ericy> Gnea: ana_: You are making me dizzy with all of those forward slashes, back slashes and spaces!
<shlorine> Could anyone help me with something?, I cant get xfce to boot up for some reason
<ana_> mmm
<ana_> well
<Gnea> ericy: feel free to focus on something else :)
<iqpi> shlorine: how do you have tried to boot xfce?
<ana_> I I'm in terminal in /Pixum
<Gnea> ana_: yes, and if you type:  cd Pixum<tab>   where <tab> is the tab key, you'll see why the \ is necessary
<shlorine> iqpi just by using the startxfce4 cmd
<ana_> sorry I don't understand
<ana_> I install it in /home/ana/Pixum
<ericy> Gnea: ana_: Well as I said in an earlier post!: Spaces in file and directory names are evil!
<Gnea> ericy: that doesn't help solve the problem.
<ana_> ericy shut up please
<Fuwex> Hi. I need a simple, yet good-looking panel that works with Compiz to only show a taskbar, meaning only open windows. No other buttons. Any suggestions?
<Gnea> lol
<zvacet> shlorine: why do you want to start from cli
<iqpi> perhaps its because you are trying to start it from gnome?
<Gnea> ana_: let's just take this step-by-step and it will work, okay?
<ana_> ok
<ericy> Gnea: rudness
<ana_> I reinstall again
<Gnea> ericy: enough.
<Gnea> ana_: okay
<Gnea> ana_: let me know when you are ready
<ana_> in install no change anything?
<Gnea> ana_: correct.
<ericy> Gnea: I'm listening too.
<Gnea> ericy: please do.
<ana_> now the text is in english :S
<Gnea> ana_: okay, can you cd Pixum/Pixum\ Photo\ Book/
<ana_> WOW
<ana_> now it runs!
<ana_> but in english xD
<ana_> I try again in spanish version
<ana_> is strange that
<ana_> :S
<ana_> english version ok
<ana_> spanish no.....
<Gnea> ana_: weird... glad it works :)
<ana_> YES MANY GREAT
<ana_> THANKS
<j0llyr0tten> i upgraded to natty and wifi broke, where do i get help from? thx
<Gnea> cheers :)
<Gnea> !natty | j0llyr0tten
<ubottu> j0llyr0tten: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ana_> now I try to reinstall spanish version
<ana_> is possible any mistake in spanish version :S
<ericy> .
<ejv> !enter | ana_
<ubottu> ana_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ana_> ok sorry
<ana_> spanish version not run
<erry> Hi
<erry> Im trying to update and all im getting is 0% [Waiting for headers]
<erry> Quite a while now
<et-0nline> hey whats the command line when somebody ssh logs and i want to see what he does on my box
<lathan_devers> ana_, try asking at the spanish irc channel #ubuntu-es
<ana_> no
<ejv> et-0nline: they need to have a screen active, then you'd screen -x
<ana_> is a program error
<ana_> nothing to do
<erry> Is there a problem with the update servers?
<ejv> i believe people are having difficulty communicating with you ana_ , you should try asking in the #ubuntu-es channel in your native language. :)
<zvacet> erry: try to change server and see if that works
<erry> zvacet, is there a way to know which server is the problem?
<erry> I use ubuntu.otenet.gr and badgerports.org
<zvacet> erry: under ubuntu software center>edit>software repositories change from one you use now to main and see
<erry> Where's ubuntu software center?
<Neosano> hello guys, I'm going to install ubuntu ON usb. Why can't I simply boot from cd and install it to usb exactly the same way I install ubuntu on my hard drive?
<erry> I'm on 10.04 lts
<zvacet> erry: under applications
<iqpi> Neosano: you can do as you say, i have done it but with debian
<erry> Oh that
<erry> never used it
<linuxuz3r> i saw a xoom tablet today and its something
<linuxuz3r> smaller than an ipad
<Neosano> iqpi, oh, right. Just wanted to be sure, thanks
<iqpi> Neosano: just be sure to select the correct drive
<iqpi> and also when you are going to install grub
<erry> zvacet, stuill 0% waiting for heeaders
<iqpi> install it in the pendrive, and not in other harddisk
<zvacet> erry:  sorry I don't know
<Neosano> iqpi, OK. uhhmm, more questions came to my mind :)
<erry> maybe badgerports is the prob
<Neosano> iqpi, is it possible to install more than 1 distrib on a pendrive?
<iqpi> Neosano: of course yes
<erry> Yep
<erry> That was the prob
<Neosano> iqpi, and is it possible to resize partitions on the pendrive like I usually do on my hdd?
<zvacet> erry:  so you solved it?
<iqpi> Neosano: yes, no problem, just make the partitions as if it will be a standart hd
<Neosano> iqpi, awesome :O thanks
<erry> zvacet, yes ty
<erry> :)
<azizLIGHTS> how do i make a new user  called 'dropbox'
<Ben64> adduser dropbox
<zvacet> erry:  glad to hear that  :)
<gamemakingdude> Ubuntu is now installing on my 8gb usb.
<iqpi> only one thin Neosano
<boota2> hello, I can't access webmin form the internet, works from localhost from root
<iqpi> Neosano: i dont advice you to use ext3 or ext4
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored, did I miss something?
<boota2> anyone had experience with it?
<Ben64> usb flash drives are really slow, i don't recommend them for an OS
<iqpi> Neosano: because of journaling
<mirshafie> ok i take it no one here is familiar with the ubuntu boot sequence. bye
<Neosano> iqpi, :O
<Neosano> iqpi, what should I use then?
<azizLIGHTS> how do i become the new user 'dropbox'
<Ben64> ext2, still gonna be slow though
<iqpi> Neosano: i think ext2 is the best, or parse a option to ext4 to disable journaling, and i dont know how to do that xD
<Neosano> Ben64, not for everyday use, of course! but for trying linux out and doing recovery things!
<Sonne> azizLIGHTS, su dropbox
<Sysi> !webmin | boota2
<ubottu> boota2: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<boota2> I have old ubuntu.
<boota2> 8.4
<Sonne> Neosano, just out of curiosity, why do you want a filesystem without journaling?
<neurochrome> Is anyone else getting weird screen artefacts in Ubuntu.  If I have an app open in the foreground I always see either youtube videos or adverts for amazon come through from the background, even when a browser is minimised or closed altogether
<neurochrome> the only way to get rid of it is to restart
<neurochrome> this is a new problem, started at 10.10
<neurochrome> any ideas?
<Sonne> neurochrome, few other people are reporting the same issue - it's most probably due to the video drivers
<Sysi> Sonne: it's better when using usb drive, less writing to it
<Sonne> Sysi, aha
<mushrooms> Hi all, I have used ubuntu in the past (like version 6 or something) but gave up, and decided that I would give it another go today with version 10.
<neurochrome> Sonne, even switching between metacity/compiz/ emerald/gtk-win-dec doesn;t help
<neurochrome> strange
<ylmfos> dd
<Sonne> neurochrome, those are window managers, not video drivers :P
<neurochrome> Sonne, no fix?
<neurochrome> Sonne,  yeah I know
<Ben64> neurochrome: have you tried disabling hardware accel for flash
<Sysi> it's issue with flash
<ylmfos> yundao
<mushrooms> But I need help setting up my wireless card, more specifically... It doesn't seem to turn 'on' when I boot up
<neurochrome> No, I haven't
<Sonne> neurochrome, the proprietary flash plugin uses some kind of weird acceleration that causes problems on certain drivers, you might want to try switching to some alternatives
<ylmfos> what is this?
<Sonne> neurochrome, for example, you  might consider trying the proprietary drivers
<Neosano> iqpi, oh, and really, what's wrong with journaling?
<neurochrome> There is a way to disable hw accel though, I'll look into it
<neurochrome> Sonne, prop drivers for what?
<neurochrome> GFX?
<neurochrome> already do
<Sonne> neurochrome, for your video card
<DJones> ylmfos: This a a support channel for the ubuntu operating system
<Sonne> ah, nice
<olie> hi
<Sysi> Neosano: more writing to disc
<ylmfos> eeee
<iqpi> Neosano: journaling makes many write cycles to the disks to dont loose data in a crash
<GeneralK> Just in case there is anyone different around now, I am having an issue where I'm unable to mount a NTFS partition on a drive that has a gpt partition table... it's also connected through a nvidia raid array. Any help would be appreciated
<neurochrome> Sonne,  not that I like prop stuff, but I like my gfx with a kick up the ass
<Ben64> neurochrome: try disabling hardware accel for flash first :D right click flash vid -> settings -> uncheck box for accel
<ylmfos> i m first use it
<iqpi> Neosano: so it will destroy your pendrive
<Sonne> neurochrome, i know what you mean, i run proprietary drivers as well - but your issue appears often when using the free ones
<iqpi> Neosano: because pendrives are designed to support a limit of IO cycles
<neurochrome> Ben64, cheers 2sec, I thought there was a cfg file somewhere to switch it on/off
<ylmfos> where are u?
<Sysi> Ben64: i'd tried that but my settings aren't working either..
<mushrooms> when I type in, lshw -C network, and it shows up with an entry "*-network UNCLAIMED" what does this mean?
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored, did I miss something?
<Neosano> iqpi, oh :O
<ericy> Have you seen the channel list.  Do it. Filter it for channels with over 300 users.
<Ben64> Sysi: huh? i didn't say anything for you to do?
<zvacet> yimfos: do you have any question
<Sonne> GeneralK, i'm not familiar with your setup - you might want to try #ubuntu-server however
<Sysi> Ben64: throws to adobe website
<Neosano> iqpi, hmm.. ok.. but then what's going to happen if I pull my usb out while the system is doing something?
<Sysi> Fripon: you could try to ask from #kubuntu
<Sysi> Neosano: unclean mount, not good for journalized fs:es either
<gazzumatteo> :/quit
<azizLIGHTS> how do i give the new user dropbox, ability to read/write my home dir? /home/ubuntu
<iqpi> Neosano: i dont know, but the same that if while you are working with the system, you disconnect the hard drive, your system will crash
<Sonne> azizLIGHTS, you could try adding the dropbox user to your group - but why are you using a dedicated user for dropbox?
<iqpi> Neosano: I think it will become freeze
<iqpi> and you will cannot do anything, just hardreboot
<Fripon> Sysi thx
<mushrooms> How do I check if a particular driver in question is bound to a device, and talking to the kernel?
<azizLIGHTS> Sonne: because i tried with my own user and it does funny things when i try to share /home/ubuntu to other dropbox users
<Sysi> mushrooms: lspci -k
<Sonne> azizLIGHTS, using a different user won't change anything
<Sysi> for a start
<Neosano> iqpi, I mean would it broke the filesystem so I'd have to format it?
<Sonne> that's the way fuse woks i guess
<mushrooms> Sysi: so if it's listed, then a driver should be installed?
<fedora_newb> mushrooms, it will list the driver its using
<azizLIGHTS> Sonne: it tries to sync /home/ubuntu/.dropbox which has socket files and goes 100% cpu usage, if i exclude it , it deltes it and my db disappears, if i recreate it, and then try to share /home/ubuntu it makes a .dropbpx (Conflicted Copy) dir
<azizLIGHTS> Sonne: its funny businmess!
<azizLIGHTS> Sonne: im going to isolate the .dropbox dir into a new user, and not share that user's home. and keep my own home safe from that crap and able to be shared
<chasis> hi, i need a linux alternative for avisub detector, any help?
<mushrooms> fedora_newb: oh ok (sorry I'm not an advanced user.. so...) I'm trying to get my wireless card working with ubuntu :(
<death_> ку народ
<Sonne> azizLIGHTS, that doesn't really look like a good choice, but have fun experimenting :)
<fedora_newb> mushrooms, i had trouble with mine as well, however did you try connecting it to a wired connection and then checking for additional drivers with ubuntu online?
<DJones> !ru | death_
<ubottu> death_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fedora_newb> mushrooms, it fixed mine right up with that method
<azizLIGHTS> so how do i add 'dropbox' to my group?
<fedora_newb> mushrooms, system->administration->additional drivers
<mushrooms> fedora_newb: yes, i am connected via wire at the moment, and then i connected it to the 'restricted drivers', it said that system doesn't have any..
<fedora_newb> oh
<iqpi> Neosano: i dont know what will happen
<iqpi> but i dont think you will have any problem, but you will loose whatever you have not saved before
<fedora_newb> mushrooms, you made sure your wifi is on?
<mushrooms> fedora_newb: then... my wireless card is one of those ones where i insert into the PCI slot on my laptop. it won't light up either..
<Neosano> ok..
<Neosano> and..
<azizLIGHTS> !group
<azizLIGHTS> !groups
<Sonne> azizLIGHTS, adduser dropbox ubuntu
<chasis> any help with avisub detector for linux?
<mushrooms> fedora_newb: ^^;;; actually i don't know how to turn it on in ubuntu..
<Sonne> (if that's your username)
<zvacet> mushrooms:  read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs and see if it helps
<mushrooms> zvacet: yeah i'm reading that at the moment now too
<Neosano> iqpi, I want the free space of the pendrive to be shared for all os'es on my pendrive, how to do that?
<Sysi> mushrooms: should be bios setting
<azizLIGHTS> Sonne what about the permissions of /home/ubuntu dir? do i have to set it
<zvacet> mushrooms: ok then
<sougata> mushrooms: whats your network card ?
<fedora_newb> mushrooms, i would do what zvacet recommended...i am of no help from here, sorry
<mushrooms> zvacet: i was trying to figure out if the lshw -C network command meant anything :(
<Sonne> azizLIGHTS, if anything, chmod g+w
<jrn_a> mushrooms, look for the ubuntu netbook versions / it's extra packages
<neurochrome> Ben64, the settings is greyed out, and global settings takes me to adobe.com
<Sonne> if you wanna write to it, that is
<mushrooms> sougata: I have no idea >_< how do i tell? (i don't have the driver disc, nor do i have the original box)
<azizLIGHTS> yes
<iqpi> Neosano: just make a partition with the free space, and format it to fat32
<azizLIGHTS> do i do adduser dropbox ubuntu, as ubuntu or as dropbox user
<Sonne> adduser <dropbox user> <your user>
<iqpi> then make a fstab rule to mount that partition for example in /pendrive
<azizLIGHTS> yes but as who?
<sougata> mushrooms: so what was the output for lshw -C network ?
<Ben64> neurochrome: try it on a youtube vid?
<mushrooms> sougata: hang on i'll paste it in a pastebin
<neurochrome> yeah, that's where I am
<sougata> mushrooms: cool
<Neosano> iqpi, no, I mean..  I don't want to create 2 partitions for 2 different os'es, how can I install them on one? :O
<Ben64> neurochrome: well thats grayed for me too... hold on
<Neosano> iqpi, simply different root directory?
<zvacet> Neosano: you can not install two os on same partition
<neurochrome> Ben64, k
<iqpi> Neosano: you need at least one partition for each / so, you cannot install 2 systems in one partition
<mushrooms> sougata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582022/
<Neosano> that doesn't sound good XD
<azizLIGHTS> Sonne: what about files in /home/ubuntu/* shouldnt those be g+w too?
<neurochrome> Ben64, think I found the text file to edit /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<iqpi> Neosano: there is a posibilite
<Sonne> azizLIGHTS, aye most probably
<Ben64> neurochrome: :O
<neurochrome> Ben64, but it doesn't exist, does flash have hw accel on by default?
<iqpi> but you will need to use first a different partition
<Ben64> http://ben64.com/panda/test1.html
<Ben64> neurochrome: go there, right click, settings :D
<neurochrome> Ben64, nice one!
<Sysi> best workaround ever
<Ben64> worth a shot, i was having problems with accel on
<neurochrome> Ben64, the artefacts are still there, but I'll restart to see if it's fixed.... or is there another way to kill the programs running w/o restarting?
<sougata> mushrooms: hang on a while
<mushrooms> sougata: so i was wondering what "unclaimed" means... and if there were any way of actually enabling the wifi card...
<mushrooms> sougata:  ya
<iqpi> Neosano: you can first install both systems, in diferent partitions, then from one of the system, as root, you copy the whole root directoy of the other system into a directory of your system. Then when it is entired copied, you can chroot in the new folder, so it will be like using a diferent system into your system.
<Ben64> neurochrome: logging out would work, but if it didn't fix it, then that probably won't with a restart either
<iqpi> Neosano: and if it works, then destroy the partition
<neurochrome> Ben64, brb
<Neosano> iqpi, but I remember when installing linux there was an option called root point or smth
<iqpi> Neosano: yes, you are right
<Ben64> smth?
<ninoe> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Neosano> something XD
<iqpi> but, you first install as many systems as you want in different partitions
<Ben64> wow
<iqpi> Neosano: and after that
<Sysi> Ben64: mine started working when i took acceleration off, thanks
<iqpi> Neosano: you have to copy each / of each system into diferent folders of the system you want to have as "master"
<iqpi> and then, for using those "client" systems
<Ben64> Sysi: cool
<iqpi> Neosano:  you can chroot to the folder of the system.
<iqpi> Neosano: i don't know if i have explain
<sougata> mushrooms: you need acx1xx driver
<azizLIGHTS> how do i make it so new files made in /home/ubuntu by ubuntu user are g+w by default upon creation
<mushrooms> sougata: oh ok, so what should I do from here?
<sougata> mushrooms: just hang on
<mushrooms> sougata: no problem
<sougata> mushrooms: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<sougata> mushrooms: we have to match the vendor and the product id
<sougata> mushrooms: Then we can get the driver.
<mushrooms> sougata: oh ok, so it's that texas instruments one?
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored, did I miss something?
<Neosano> iqpi, but that would require some more brainfuck with grub :O
<Neosano> iqpi, hmm okay thanks!
<iqpi> Not really, in fact you wont need grub because you only have to boot one linux, and the others should "boot" from that linux
<iqpi> but Neosano thats fucking hard work make the partitions
<Neosano> iqpi, >.< ok
<Neosano> iqpi, thanks!
<gil> Hi all - is anyone here using natty with the gnome3 team ppa?
<iqpi> Neosano: np =)
<DJones> !natty | gil
<ubottu> gil: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<gil> thx
<mushrooms> sougata: :3 I think i found a fix
<sougata> mushrooms: cool
<sougata> mushrooms: I guess you need a acx100 driver
<azizLIGHTS> any idea on default file perms for any created new files
<mushrooms> sougata: D: it didn't work..
<sougata> mushrooms: so what did you install
<mushrooms> sougata: i did a search to see if i can find *-network UNCLAIMED, there was a forum entry that suggests i do a sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<sougata> mushrooms: yes :-)
<mushrooms> sougata: but it didn't work.. i got this message D: E: Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<rizzuh> where are the GTK themes stored?
<Sysi> rizzuh: /usr/share/themes/ or ~/.themes/
<mushrooms> sougata: did i do something wrong with that :C
<sougata> mushrooms: that is not there in your apt list
<sougata> mushrooms: what version of ubuntu are you using
<mushrooms> sougata: the latest one, i grabbed it like 3 days ago. so that makes it 10.10?
<sougata> mushrooms: ok.you can see that using cat /etc/lsb-release
<sougata> mushrooms: so why would you like to install backport for jaunty ? . I am not quit sure about this.
<mushrooms> sougata: someone suggested this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314693
<EClaesson> Hi, i'm having some problems with bash scripts. I have a very simple script with two lines, including #/bin/bash. Then i cd to the directory where it is and type ./filename.sh Then it says command not found. I tried with sudo as well
<sougata> mushrooms: what I assume that your wifi should work with acx100 driver
<EClaesson> Nevermind
<EClaesson> Forgot to chmod to +x
<mushrooms> sougata: so, even if my listing says acx 111 i should still go with the acx 100?
<DavidB> Hi all
<DavidB> I have a File sharing problem on our Ubuntu File Server can someone please help me out?
<MrBushido> does anybody know where I can find the philosphy behind ubuntu/apt's directory structure? Some of the guides I'm learning from think things are in places to where they are on ubuntu
<mman> how to move a directory to a place and keep the same rights
<Quintin> how the hell do I get X zap back?
<mushrooms> sougata: it says if i get the backports, the driver should become available :D
<sougata> mushrooms: what I know there are some debian source availabe for acx100
<sougata> mushrooms: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12269/problem-with-texas-instruments-acx-100-22mbps-wireless-interface
<mman> lets say: mv  file  file.bak      which argument do i have to use so that file.bak has the same rigts (rwx for example)
<mushrooms> sougata: >_< I'm a newb tho.. so probably won't know what to do with them...
<sougata> mushrooms: Don't worry everyone learns this way.
<DavidB> I have a File sharing problem on our Ubuntu File Server can someone please help me out?
<rizzuh> I've installed oxygen-gtk and selected it as the GTK theme with lxappearance. However, GTK apps that run as root (with sudo) still use the crappy Redmond theme. How do I select the oxygen-gtk theme for those as well?
<Sysi> mman: shouldn't need any
<azizLIGHTS> !umask
<mman> sysi, but the ower changes
<sougata> mushrooms: Did you read the link, ubuntu does not ships a driver for this hardware
<mushrooms> sougata: I suspect that my card is not from texas instruments tho... because it doesn't have any markings on it that says TI... it looks generic to me..
<bullgard4> MrBushido: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/: "This page is the home of the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (FHS)."
<mushrooms> sougata: also, it used to work when i was running ubuntu 6 (but i gave up using it)
<mushrooms> sougata: so i know drivers exist that runs with ubuntu >_<
<sougata> mushrooms: Ahhaaa
<Sysi> mman: maybe you'd need to use rsync
<sougata> mushrooms: you can try #linux-wireless channel
<sougata> mushrooms: I guess some one there can provide you some help
<DavidB> I have a File sharing problem on our Ubuntu File Server can someone please help me out?  We have 15 station running Windows Xp and Windows 7 and our File Server running Ubuntu, I configured 3 shares with full access, restarted Samba but some of the stations can not agges the server
<mushrooms> sougata: oh ok thanks for your help anyways! appreciate it
<Sysi> DavidB: you could try at #ubuntu-server
<sougata> mushrooms: I am not quit sure, I will do some googling to see what is available
<sougata> mushrooms: yw
<DavidB> Ty Sysi
<symmm> hi
<hasenj> question, when I click the mouse, it takes about half a second to register, so if I try to drag/drop, I have to wait sometime after clicking ... any help?
<symmm> I installed ubuntu via wubi but the keyboard layout is wacked (probably due to the windows locale not being english originally)
<symmm> e.g. I try to enter a colon and end up with a +
<symmm> is there a keyboard layout selector or somesuch?
<Sysi> of course (but i don't remember where, check menu)
<symmm> :
<symmm> yay thanks found it
<mushrooms> sougata: lol everyone there is so quiet D:
<Kre10s> hey. I'm trying to use empathy to make sip calls. I can make calls, but I can't accept incoming ones? it rings but i can't find a button to pick up. how do I accept incoming calls?
<hwnd> anyone know of a program to join video files together that works well
<fenghuo> what are u saying?
<erUSUL> hwnd: avidemux?
<rizzuh> I've installed oxygen-gtk and selected it as the GTK theme with lxappearance. However, GTK apps that run as root (with sudo) still use the crappy Redmond theme. How do I select the oxygen-gtk theme for those as well?
<sougata> mushrooms: yes, they will reply hang on. Most of them are upstream developers
<sougata> mushrooms: You can get it working with ndiswrapper
<HyperHoRse> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<HyperHoRse> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<HyperHoRse> why do i always get this
<pooz>  day
<sougata> mushrooms:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341794&highlight=d-link+dwl-g520
<HyperHoRse> everyday
<mushrooms> sougata: i thought ndsiwrapper requires that i have like a windows version of that driver
<mushrooms> sougata: im going to give that 'backports' method a crack, and see how i go lol
<Sysi> HyperHoRse: you have ran apt-get update?
<HyperHoRse> yes but it always spits a message saying i need to run it twice
<HyperHoRse> sometimes even 3 times
<HyperHoRse> every time. i do one it says run it again.
<HyperHoRse> eventually it stops
<HyperHoRse> but its weird.
<Sysi> try dpkg --configure -a
<mushrooms> i remember that in the days of ubuntu 6, my computer would always hang when it tried to go to youtube and watch flash videos, i hope this won't happen in ubuntu 10 >_<
<wk> hello
<symmm> hi
<symmm> just wondering, is there a way to have a keyboard layout shortcut like alt-shift or something?
<symmm> I have two languages installed
<neurochrome> Ben64, that did the trick! ;)
<neurochrome> Ben64, cheers
<neurochrome> Ben64, I'd like to know whether there is a key to edit using gconf to make such an alteration
<HyperHoRse> dpkg --configure -a what that do
<alexsn> man dpkg should know
<Sysi> fixes errors with package manager
<HyperHoRse> good fixer uper that oner
<Fuwex> Any suggestions for a window manager that includes a decent decorator, and has by default the ability to provide a panel/taskbar without using any plugins/external panel applications?
<HyperHoRse> The following extra packages will be installed:
<HyperHoRse>   alien-arena-common alien-arena-data libopenal1
<HyperHoRse> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<HyperHoRse>   alien-arena alien-arena-common alien-arena-data libopenal1
<HyperHoRse> 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HyperHoRse> Need to get 383MB of archives.
<juggernauts> I have a project for devloping USB device driver for a particular pendrive,I know how USB drivers are actually structured,but i m still clueless on how to proceed further,can anyone help plz
<Sysi> Fuwex: afaik panel is always separate program
<Fuwex> Sysi: awesome/fluxbox provides panels, I reckon?
<Sysi> possible
<Fuwex> unfortunately neither of those window managers suite me well
<HyperHoRse> what happens when i run out of memory
<Sysi> kernel starts killing processes
<juggernauts> how to write a driver for particular USB pendrive
<ahmad598> hi all, is there anyone who has installed ubuntu on Vaio S series?
<HyperHoRse> who has run ubuntu 11.04 off a usb stick
<HyperHoRse> will multiboot
<HyperHoRse> do it
<ikonia> HyperHoRse: people in #ubuntu+1 channel may have
<ikonia> !11.04 | HyperHoRse
<ubottu> HyperHoRse: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<symmm> hi
<symmm> so can i bother you guys again about the switching the keyboard layout thing? :3
<HyperHoRse> unstable
<HyperHoRse> how
<HyperHoRse> does it crash easily
<HyperHoRse> is it me or is creating a usb stick from windows almost impossible? everytime it seems to fail but i havent made a usb from linux yet so im knowing this will work.
<rr0hit> HyperHoRse: use latest unetbootin. Works fine. And ask similar questions in #ubuntu+1.
<osse> Hi, I'm trying some bash scripting, but I encountered a problem. var='~/'; ls $var gives "ls: cannot access ~/: No such file or directory". It seems ~ is taken literally. Is there any way to avoid that?
<osse> It doesn't work with double quotes either
<overclucker> osse: does var="~/"; do it? '' might not be expanding ~
<osse> overclucker, I get the exact same result
<overclucker> osse: then try var="$HOME/";
<lebear> Has anybody got the native Spotify client to play local files?
<mtlife> anyone knows how to get data of a harddrive which does not mount anymore but can still be detected by the bios (smart seems ok)
<Fuwex> OK, so does anyone know of a lightweight, yet (hopefully) composite window manager with "good looks"?
<mtlife> fluwex: lubuntu?
<mtlife> Fuwex
<erUSUL> mtlife: do you know why it does not mount? can you see the partitions on the drive? can you pass checks to those partitions' filesystems?
<Fuwex> mtlife: I need only the window manager. That's openbox, isn't it?
<j_ayen_green> arrrrgh!! the past week or two lucid has been going into some race condition on me. last night it was while using thunderbird. asked it to delete about a dozen imap messages, and the disk took off for about 30 minutes, and then the disk stopped and cpu was pegged and memory way up there. Went to sleep and 7 hours later was the same.
<mtlife> Fuwex: i think so...
<Fuwex> mtlife: OK, thanks
<mtlife> erUSUL: let me see if i can get to the partition table, I know it can read grub... but cantread the init
<overclucker> Fuwex: take a look at: http://xwinman.org/
<Fuwex> overclucker: thanks - though, is this list updated?
<j_ayen_green> mtlife, for what it's worth...I've had to abort a few times recently which left the volume not being usable for init...I found that booting from riplinux let me do a fsck -y every time and fix it.
<osse> overclucker, thanks! That will work nicely
<mtlife> erUSUL: partition table is there, what do you mean by passing checks to the tables?
<Laurenceb_> hi, im trying to setup gcc for xscale
<mtlife> j_ayen_green: im in lubuntu livedisk right now, think fsck -y works?
<Laurenceb_> anyone know how to install it?
<overclucker> Fuwex: not sure how updated it is, but it's got all teh big names, and a comprehensive list of you click others
<j_ayen_green> mtlife: i could not do it from ubuntu, because gnome would try to mount and leave the disk showing as mounted when it failed, and fsck wouldn't run
<j_ayen_green> hence using riplinux
<Pici> Laurenceb_: installing the build-essential package should get everything setup for compiling software (minus any specific build-dependencies that packages have)
<Kre10s> anyone using sfl-phone ?
<Laurenceb_> ah ok
<Fuwex> overclucker: enlightenment looks promising. will check it out :)
<Kre10s> I can't get contacts to work
<j_ayen_green> mtlife, that said, when I -could- run fsck -y, it always cleared a few orphaned inodes and all was well
<Kre10s> I've configures it, but they don't show up...
<fizy[laptop]> how do i enable the ctrl-alt-backspace shortcut for the logon screen in 10.04? and yes, it is neccessary
<mtlife> j_ayen_green: problem is, the mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ hangs..
<rr0hit> Fuwex: take a look at bodhilinux. A quite good distro that ships enlightenment
<jrib> !dontzap | fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<j_ayen_green> mtlife: ah, that's different than in my case
<Fuwex> rr0hit, actually, I only need a window manager, but thanks. Just need one to bundle with an application I'm working on
<mtlife> j_ayen_green: lemme reboot and check if i can run fsck
<fizy[laptop]> jrib i enabled it for my account, i just need to enable it for the login screen
<mtlife> j_ayen_green: will take a while, booting in usb 1.1 legacy :(
<erUSUL> mtlife: fsck the filesystems... gparted can do it from a livecd
<Pici> fizy[laptop]: Then you'll probably need to follow the steps outlined on that page for modifying xorg.conf
<mtlife> erUSUL: fsck -y ?
<Pici> fizy[laptop]: If the file doesn't exist, you can create it and xorg should honor its contents.
<fizy[laptop]> Pici: i can view webpages right now. im in a virtual terminal. my graphics card is being pissy today, so i abandoned the x server
<fizy[laptop]> cant*
<Guest27661> hey guys i need help with something. im new to ubuntu and im having some problems installing my belkin wireless adapter which is not supported by ubuntu by default but its possible to get it to work. but im having some problems. any help would be appreciated?!!
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: w3m https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<erUSUL> mtlife: i do not know for sure what options gparted uses... if you want to do it from command lne i recommend reading the e2fsck man page
<Pici> fizy[laptop]: You can use w3m to browse webpages on your terminal, it should be installed by default.  Its a multi-line setting.
<Laurenceb_> http://pastebin.com/zHW4irBW
<mtlife> erUSUL: ok i will run gparted first..
<fizy[laptop]> pici how do i launch the page with w3m? is is indeed installed
<fizy[laptop]> it is*
<Laurenceb_> that script gives me : command not found ++ $'\r': command not found
<Pici> fizy[laptop]: see jrib's message
<Laurenceb_> why?
<mbnoimi> where can I find man pages directory?
<fizy[laptop]> ah
<Pici> mbnoimi: /usr/share/man/
<mbnoimi> Pici: thanks
<Pici> mbnoimi: If you're searching for a particular manpage 'apropos' is usually useful.
<Smiley> cpan modules, use them or not?
<Smiley> as I know some distros frown upon then?
<Dave105> and i thought i could find support here!!!
<Smiley> Dave105: dont be silly, your using ubuntu.
<bazhang> Dave105, for what
<Pici> Smiley: Please don't.
<Smiley> Sorry >_<
<mbnoimi> Pici: are you sure /usr/share/man/ has all man pages of my ubuntu?
<Dave105> im new to ubuntu and im having some problems installing my belkin wireless adapter which is not supported by ubuntu by default but its possible to get it to work. but im having some problems. any help would be appreciated?!!
<bazhang> Dave105, whats the chipset
<Dave105> Realtek RTL8192SU?!!
<Dave105> if its that what u mean!
<Pici> mbnoimi: Check out the contents /etc/manpath.config for additional configurations.
<Dave105> as i said im new to all this
<overclucker> Laurenceb_: you might want to add #!/bin/bash as the first line.
<SnowmanX11> Can somebody tell me a good scanner program? Probably good in OCR too?
<Laurenceb_> k
<_antant> Booo online scratch cards
<inveratulo> Dave105: you may want to look into ndiswrapper
<Laurenceb_> bash: ./build.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Dave105> its a belkin f5d8053. and btw i did look into ndiswrapper and it appears on the network list but it says its disconnected! i dont understand
<j_ayen_green> no one has heard of this... the system being pegged for hours after disk being pegged, with no apparent reason?  it's killing me...never know when I'll have to kill it and lose what I'd had open
<bazhang> http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-realtek-8192su-usb-dongle.html Dave105
<inveratulo> Dave105: maybe tail your /var/log/messages to make sure it is being recognized when plugged in?
<overclucker> Laurenceb_: ^M is a bad character.
<Laurenceb_> hmm odd
<overclucker> Laurenceb_: are you using a windows editor on the script?
<Laurenceb_> no, but its from a windows system
<Dave105> inveratulo:
<Dave105> david@david-desktop:~$ tail /var/log/messages
<Dave105> Mar 18 12:21:55 david-desktop kernel: [ 3108.204701] #
<Dave105> Mar 18 12:22:18 david-desktop kernel: [ 3131.632689] #
<FloodBot3> Dave105: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dave105> Mar 18 12:22:34 david-desktop kernel: [ 3147.784686] #
<Dave105> Mar 18 12:22:39 david-desktop kernel: [ 3152.536565] #
<alejandro> hola
<bazhang> Dave105, I gave you a link
<bazhang> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<inveratulo> Dave105: try the link first, also use a paste site and don't spam
<Dave105> im checking that link out
<Dave105> i want trying to spam
<Dave105> lol. i was pasting the output of "tail /var/log/messages"
<Pici>  !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dave105> btw this is the output of /var/log/messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582065/
<inveratulo> Laurenceb_: make sure you're transferring the file in the correct mode so the windars control characters aren't inserted
<Dave105> any ideas? im checking that link too
<inveratulo> Dave105: sure... give the link a shot and let us know how it goes
<drellok> Laurenceb_, or use sed -i.bak -e 's/\r//g' build.sh
<Ploploploop> arg
<Dave105> ok :) thanks
<Ploploploop> mon image est bonne
<bazhang> Ploploploop, #ubuntu-fr for french
<Laurenceb_> thanks
<Ploploploop> wrong windows sorry
<confoocious> Hello. I can't mount my Motorola L9(on storage) mode via USB. The phone shows up fine as /dev/sdb when plugged in. But it says unknown device, unable to mount when I try to mount it.
<confoocious> What2does?
<plouffe> !tablet
<lampe2> hallo when i start ubuntu and after login i must type in 4 times the key password can some one help me to fix this?
<geirha> lampe2: That probably means you are typing the keyring password wrong three times, so it falls back to ask you the password for your wireless network instead, which is the password you just typed three times.
<lampe2> geirha,  no i type it right and i dont even got wlan iam on kabel ;) it tested it now 5 times when i start ubnutu
<geirha> lampe2: Hm. I see. Not sure then. If you don't have too many passwords stored in your keyring, I'd consider wiping it and create a new keyring.
<geirha> lampe2: I'm not on an Ubuntu machine atm, but you'd go to System -> Preferences -> Encryption keys and passwords (IIRC) to do that.
<lampe2> geirha, iam there and i got there 7 entries some for ubuntu one and gwibber and gmail can i delte them?
<geirha> lampe2: Well, I hope you remember the passwords for those?
<Dave105> ok i was trying to follow that guide BUT both download links are broken. so obviously i cant do anything with it!
<lampe2> yes i do ;)
<Dave105> any ideas?
<lampe2> geirha,  yes i remeber all of them ;)
<lampe2> geirha, so i can just delete them?
<geirha> lampe2: Then it shouldn't be dangerous. If you remove the keyring, and create a new, default one,  you'll have to add those passwords again, one by one of course.
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored, did I miss something?
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> help. how to add .bin executable application to application menu/
<Abhijit> ?
<Dave105> ubuntu is detecting it. but for some reason its not working
<Neosano> Hello guys. Still can't believe there's no solution for this: I have a USB flash drive and I'd like to install several linux distributions on it, the problem is that I don't want to use fixed size partitions because my pen drive isn't so big and I don't want the space to be wasted on another partition (and I don't want to resize them from time to time). Is there any way to install everything on one partition? Maybe there's something like a
<Neosano>  virtual file system? Or anything else?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815 Dave105
<ruan> Abhijit: i think you'll need to make a small bash script for that
<ruan> not sure
<Neosano> Abhijit try menu editor?
<Ploploploop> Hello all . I have an interesting porblem. I can't gain access to my computer (obviously not his one) for an apparently stupid reason. When the computer finish his boot, he won't show the space to enter my password. But here is he trick. If I try ctrl alt F1, the screen shut. If I try to boot in safe mode, the computer cracsh after loading the usb port and an live usb start fail with getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (
<Ploploploop> 0). I checked the md5sum of he iso and it's good, beside the problems started after I did he first upgrade, not right after the installation. Dos someone have an idea?
<Abhijit> Neosano, yes. it added menu entry. but that application dont run when click on it
<Dave105> thanks bazhang looks legit that link. going to try it now
<Abhijit> ruan, hmm
<bazhang> Abhijit, what package
<inveratulo> you can trust bazhang's links... mostly
<Abhijit> bazhang, eternal land game
<lampe2> geirha, thx for help
<ruan> Abhijit: ./file.bin, add it to main menu
<Neosano> Ploploploop, have you tried ctrl+alt+F1 to get the console?
<Abhijit> bazhang, i need to go to terminal and to ./game.bin then only it run. it dont run from menu entry. that entry i added manualy ru
<Abhijit> ruan, ^^
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: So you are unable to boot into live USB?  Can you use a live CD instead to get into it?
<ruan> Abhijit: use a bash script to do ./game.bin
<ruan> Abhijit: and add that script to main menu
<Abhijit> ohhh
<Abhijit> ok
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EternalLands#The%20quick%20way%20-%20Install%20Ubuntu%20packages%20using%20an%20install%20program Abhijit
<bazhang> Abhijit, just use the ppa
<Abhijit> bazhang, ok
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: After boot, you can also try alt-sysrq-k to try to get back to a console.  it should kill the x server.  You may have to do the ctrl-alt-f1 first to get to a console (even if it appears blank), then do the alt-sysrq-k.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EternalLands  <--- Abhijit from this link
<Abhijit> yeah
<Ploploploop> [segfault],  what is sysrq?
<Ploploploop> suprr?
<bazhang> Ploploploop, the prntscrn button usually
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: if not so marked on your keyboard, it would also be the same key as print-screen
<Dave105> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/582071/
<Dave105> bazhang its weird mate!! :(
<Ploploploop> [segfault], it crashed
<bazhang> Dave105, looks like you have two wireless nics there
<Ploploploop> I have a few with point on scrren , and the cursor, frozen
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: can you boot off of a live CD instead, so that you can repair things?
<Dave105> bazhang. yes im using my brothers because mines not working. mine is wlan1
<Ploploploop> I tried that (liveusb as I have no cddrive) and I got  getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (
<Ploploploop>  0)
<Dave105> bazhang the other one was easy to install
<Ploploploop> any other idea?
<bazhang> Dave105, why not continue to use it then
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: hmm..well, since you already checked the MD5 checksum, the USB image seems good... maybe you are experiencing a hardware issue?  You might check your bios settings and refresh them for starters, maybe reseat the ram, check connections.
<Dave105> bazhang because my brothers needs it a lot. because he travels a lot. i used ubuntu before but i decided to give it a go again, but with this adapter im not having any luck
<bazhang> Dave105, well there are lots of fixes for it in the ubuntu forums, but they do involve some compiling and such.
<bazhang> Dave105, its simply not  a  well supported card at all
<Ploploploop> [segfault],  Yeah...
<EClaesson> A little newbie question. In windows you can use "start programname" to lauch the program but not in the current terminal. How do i do this in ubuntu? I.e i start emacs from terminal but i can continue using that same terminal window
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: btw, which version of Ubuntu is on the USB?
<Ploploploop> 10.10
<ruan> EClaesson: use "screen" to run multiple programs at once on a terminal?
<ruan> EClaesson: or use tabs
<Ploploploop> [segfault], the latest 10.10
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: yeah, hmm.  well I thought it might be related to an earlier bug in Lucid..:(
<ruan> EClaesson: to start emacs just type "emacs"
<XLR8> Guys... I'm new to ubuntu. just trashed my windows pc
<ruan> welcome XLR8
<Dave105> bazhang im aware of that :\ ill keep looking :)
<XLR8> Thans RUAN
<Ploploploop> [segfault], one possible problem could be that I have a wifi n card, or usb3 ports, as well as esata
<EClaesson> ruan: I know that i can type emacs. But then that terminal is used by emacs, so i can't continue using it. I want to be able to lauch emacs just as if i clicked its icon. (I'm to lazy to click..)
<ruan> EClaesson: yeah, so open a new terminal tab
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: well, I suppose, but the latest kernel should be supporting all of that, and at least not die like that if it doesn't for some reason.
<ruan> EClaesson: file > open tab
<[eXception]> hi, when I enter into my /etc/syslog.conf following lines:  *.*;auth,authpriv.none;local0.none      -/var/log/syslog , local0.* /var/log/php.log ... it still keeps logging into:  /var/log/syslog... why is that?
<ruan> EClaesson: in a console(real console) one would use "screen"
<EClaesson> ruan, ok thanks a lot
<kim_> hello can any 1 help me please i am having trouble with a laptop that wont boot from cd
<bazhang> kim_, how old is it, will it boot from usb
<XLR8> name & make please Kim_
<XLR8> Name please kim_
<ruan> kim_: why won't it boot? does it give an error or does it not boot at all?
<XLR8> I mean laptop name & make
<bazhang> kim_, if it will boot from usb then try burning iso to usb stick using unetbootin
<ChipHome> Hi everyone!
<XLR8> Like: bazhang :)
<kim_> no is very old i have install grub for dos but can not seem to get the commands right to make it boot from cd
<bazhang> kim_, how much ram
<ChipHome> Need help with support for a HP Mini 210 1020sl netbook: cannot get the synaptics 7.4 clickpad to work...
<ruan> kim_: hmm.. does it have a bios?
<ChipHome> Also multitouch is not working...
<dsnyders> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[segfault]> Ploploploop: you could always make another bootable USB using a recovery iso like this one - http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=TRINITY_RESCUE_KIT____CPR_FOR_YOUR_COMPUTER&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored, did I miss something?
<Dave105> bazhang ok mate! i made it
<kim_> 256  it did have xp but some one went back to 98
<kim_> and yes i made it boot from cd first in the bios
<MeanEYE> anyone knows good application I can use with IMAP (GMail specificially)... evolution and thunderbird are slow
<bazhang> kim_, did you md5 the iso, burn slowly and do the disk integrity check? is it simply a hardware issue that prevents you from using the cd drive?
<airstr1ke> hi. i want to go back to gnome from unity. what's the right way to do that?
<kim_> yes idid that and also downloaded the alterit natty narwhale
<kim_> even the xp wont boot
<kim_> xp cd
<XLR8> whats the error kim_?
<XLR8> theres some problem with CD rom i guess
<kim_> stange thing is partion editor zap disk fires up but becuase there is no oak drives wont do any thing
<liminal> hello - im having a problem with halting my system during shutdown .. it hangs during the mounting local file systems because it finds / is busy
<liminal> can anyone advise to what might be going on.. and how I find the logs of my shutdown process
<kim_> usually error 1 or 17
<[segfault]> liminal: you can check /var/log/messages for info on what may be going on.
<liminal> i dont see anything from my shutdown process in there
<[segfault]> liminal: how about using 'dmesg'?
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored when I restart kdm, did I miss something?
<liminal> again nothing I can find no logging of the processes anywhere
<kim_> i dont know and can not find the commands to  tell it to boot cd in grub for dos
<_antant> Ok, I have a samba shared folder. The owner and group named in the permissions are both named 'ant' and the user logging in to the share is a member of 'ant'. If I have directory & create mask = 0774 in my smb.conf should that allow me write access?
<kim_> i installed grub for dos via floppy
<yujing> hello
<_antant> hi
<admin_> 好啊
<_antant> Got it!
<oCean> !cn | admin_
<ubottu> admin_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<admin_> mayisi
<admin_> shinishia
<admin_> WOCAO
<oCean> admin_: stop
<[segfault]> liminal: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<admin_> mayisi
<SanterDT> hi
<liminal> 10.10 32bit
<admin_> please speke slowly
<bazhang> admin_, ubuntu support question?
<admin_> client quit
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored when I restart kdm, did I miss something?
<admin_> very good
<admin_> hhaha
<bazhang> admin_, chat is NOT here
<SanterDT> Hi How can I watch movies on youtube when i've got Xubuntu :D
<aseem> SanterDT,enable the flash plugin.
<_antant> bazhang_, hey. How do I hide a samba share from all but one group?
<Evanescence> SanterDT: if you have not installed, install it in software-center
<_antant> Doesn't have to be bazhang by the way
<[segfault]> liminal: just curious, is the system a laptop or desktop?  It appears that some folks fixed that problem by manually turning off their wifi before shutting down.  Just curious if that could narrow things down.  Also, you can try to do ctrl-alt-f7 during shutdown to see if there are messages that will help you before the halt.
<liminal> desktop
<liminal> wifi
<liminal> i dont think its wifi related.
<liminal> why does it say / busy?
<liminal> when dismounting local file systems
<liminal> I think its strange that I get no logs what soever
<[segfault]> liminal: yeah, definitely strange... does it happen on reboot or only shutdown?
<liminal> reboot works fine.. no problems
<[TK]D-Fender> _antant: I don't believe there is a way to make the share selectively visible, but you can restrict access to actually using it.
<puneet_> hey guys
<puneet_> i am having a little problem with the network connection
<puneet_> there was a network connection icon o the right top corner through whiich i was able to see the no. of network connections
<bazhang> puneet_, need way more details
<bazhang> puneet_, then add it back
<puneet_> but last night i tried to connect it to my home wifi.......then it just hanged....and when i restarted the pc...the icon was not there
<[segfault]> liminal: compare your shutdown scripts in /etc/rc0.d/ to what you have in rc6.d/ and see if there is something you can find there that is causing the issue.  Just going out on a limb, but it might help you get a handle on the shutdown process.
<[segfault]> liminal: rc0.d is shutdown, rc6.d is reboot (i should have clarified that, sry)
<[segfault]> liminal: your problem is probably happening in the S40 or S60 scripts
<Vaati_> hello
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored when I restart kdm, did I miss something?
<liminal> s90 halt ?
<mtlife> ok
<[segfault]> liminal: that would be the last step.. you are having problems with the fs umount
<Vaati_> how do I use empathy for voice chat via messenger?
<liminal> the reboot doesnt have a halt.. it goes straight to the reboot
<mtlife> erUSUL: still here? Gparted seems to hang in checking devices (fdisk gives partition table) and even after reboot fsck -y /dev/sda1 gives status 'device busy' even though its not mounted and im running systemrescuecd
<[segfault]> liminal: right, as it should.. just wondering if there is a difference in your S40 and S60 scripts compared to the reboot ones.  If not, then you are right, there is something happening in S90 (halt) that is causing it.
<liminal> fs umount?
<liminal> how do I use that command during shutdown?
<[segfault]> liminal: I was just referring to the S40umountfs and S60umountroot scripts.  Seems like S60 is the one since you are having trouble umounting /
<venkatesh_> tensorpudding : Thank you for the information...
<venkatesh_> thamk you Tensorpudding , do you have any link which as this information..
<venkatesh_> hello every one can anyone tell me what this command will do "le16_to_cpu"
<mtlife> can anyone help me? I cant mount my /dev/sda1, fdisk says partition table is ok but when mounting the drive the mount command hangs, and even without mount my fsck says device is busy
<mtlife> what can possible be wrong?
<venkatesh_> hello every one can anyone tell me what this command will do "le16_to_cpu"
<liminal> sometimes i also get IRQ polling errors showing during shutdown
<memorygap0> i don't know if is okay to ask this question on irc. it is possible to have 2 php  version install  on the same machine.i'm using ubuntu10.10
<venkatesh_> hello every one can anyone tell me what this command will do "le16_to_cpu"
<liminal> looking at the halting process im wondering if it could be hardware/monitor related
<venkatesh_> hello every one can anyone tell me what this command will do "le16_to_cpu"
<[segfault]> venkatesh_: it deals with byte order (big-endian, little-endian). if you don't know what that is, you probably don't need to use that command.
<[segfault]> liminal: it kinda sounds like it, since you are all up to date, kernelwise.
<venkatesh_> hi segfault ! I am analysing a code which consists of the above command , so please can u give the information
<erUSUL> mtlife: sorry; launch time around here
<venkatesh_> hi segfault ! I am analysing a code which consists of the above command , so please can u give the information
<[segfault]> venkatesh_: well you can try 'man le16toh' which should be a close explanation.
<Vaati_> how do I use empathy to voice chat using the windows messenger protocol?
<rayc> how do I set up my wireless card (WPC54G V2) to work with ubuntu desktop version 10.10. I already downloaded the drivers from linksys.com
<Alphanaut> can anyone recco a different vpn client for ubuntu than kvpnc, for the life of me i cant get it to run after install, error after error
<rayc> make that wpc54gs version 2
<ruan> rayc: did you install those drivers?
<j_dalmond> guys, is it possible to add fixed size window button to metacity?
<venkatesh_> Thank you .....Segfault for the information.....
<erUSUL> mtlife: do you see any error messages about ata or the disks in dmesg ?
<slipkid08> Yo
<kz3> hey guys, which is the best email client for ubuntu?
<slipkid08> Thunderbird
<erUSUL> !best | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<[eXception]> hi help plz
<ShawnRisk> I am confused which file to download when my System ID is: 0x01F5: http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bios-hdrs/ and using this page: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/libsmbios_dellBiosUpdate  Any thoughts?
<kz3> thunderbird is not working properly on my pc
<slipkid08> Ubuntu comes stock with a pretty good mail client anyway though
<j_dalmond> guys, is it possible to add fixed size window button to metacity? so that i could make window sized some fixed way in certain situations, not just maximize?
<[segfault]> [eXception]: go ahead and ask your question, all on one line, if possible and someone will help if they know the answer.
<[eXception]> when I enter into my /etc/syslog.conf following lines:  *.*;auth,authpriv.none;local0.none      -/var/log/syslog ... it still logs  my local0.*into /var/log/syslog
<[eXception]> why can that be?
<[eXception]> in the next line I have:  local0.* /var/log/php.log
<rayc> wireless help please wpc54gs ver.2 on desktop version of ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> rayc, what chipset
<Vaati_> how do I use empathy to voice chat via windows messenger?
<mtlife> erUSUL: yes there are quite a bit, lemme see if i can upload them to pastebin
<rayc> bcm4318 from lspci under network controller
<bazhang> !broadcom | rayc
<ubottu> rayc: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mindware> hi all, anybody knows what's changed (regarding v4l2 sources) in gst-plugins-good-0.10.27 ?
<rayc> thanks bazhand
<ChrisGagnon_> Fripon: You might want to try your question in #kubuntu
<Fripon> I did but the chan looks dead
<[segfault]> [eXception]: are you sure that your system is using syslogd and not rsyslog?  I think the newer Ubuntus use rsyslog, and you will find the default configuration under /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<MK`> It's the main ubuntu channel, so it became so active it overflowed and rolled over to 0 activity.
<mtlife> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/jN6sG3Nt mostly filesystem errors
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<Vaati_> how do I use empathy to voice chat with people who are using msn?
<mindware> you convince them to use linux/ubuntu/empathy as well :)
<Vaati_> lol...
<Vaati_> other than that
<mindware> don't know...windoze sukz
<gobbler> we have 2x 4core CPUs installed but can only run 4 cores for license reasons. Whats is more efficient, 2 cores active per CPU or only one active CPU
<drc> Vaati_: If there is no answer here, try IRC room is #empathy on Gimpnet (irc.gimp.org) as it's Empathy's official irc channel
<Vaati_> its even worse than your spelling, mindware
<erUSUL> mtlife: error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240) <<< looks like sysrescuecd has an older kernel or something ?
<Vaati_> ok  thanks, drc
<robdig> ShawnRisk: what is your question?
<mindware> 2 cores active per cpu
<gobbler> mindware: why?
<airwork> hi. i'm trying to fix something on boot and i dropped to a shell with networking. i need, however, to run wvdial to connect with my 3g modem so that i can fix some broken packages. how can I run wvdial and still interact with the prompt?
<gobbler> mindware: memory bandwidth?
<mindware> less stress on  each CPU , so they run cooler and more reliable...(an you can even overclock them a bit..so u can get the best out of this config...
<ruan> airwork: use "screen" to create a seperate screen
<ruan> airwork: to work with 2 terminals, etc
<airwork> thanks
<gobbler> mindware: it is a server - power consumption, heat & overclocking are not of concern
<ShawnRisk> robdig: I am trying to update my bios on a Dell Inspiron 1501.  I tried this wiki: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/libsmbios_dellBiosUpdate but the system id, 0x01F5 is not supported.  Thoughts?
<mindware> gobbler: maybe that too...
<oCean> gobbler: it's offtopic
<ruan> airwork: the only hotkeys i can remember now is ctrl a+n and ctrl a+a
<ruan> ^for screen
<airwork> there's no way to open anotehr ttyl or whatever it's called and switch around them?
<mtlife> erUSUL: using sysrescuecd 2.0.0, so kernel 2.6.35.10
<mtlife> erUSUL: i could try to boot in 2.6.36.2 which im doing now...
<erUSUL> mtlife: nvm then the corruption confused the driver. tried e2fsck with -f ( for force )
<Neosano> What is the best size for /boot partition? People on the forums simply say "just make it 100 mb to be sure" but I want to keep it as minimal as possilbe (running from usb)
<ruan> airwork: screen is the command to open another screen in the console, and to switch between them
<mindware> 60M Neosano
<ruan> airwork: screen --help
<ShawnRisk> robdig: any thoughts?
<popdod> wie kann ich von einer Partition alle Daten zu der anderen kopieren? dabei sollten alle Rechte/SoftLinks beibehalten werden
<albert_> Neosano, 50M
<mtlife> erUSUL: ok gonna try that...
<mtlife> erUSUL: and what launch day do you have?
<Neosano> okay.. anyone else to say a lower number?
<mindware> Neosano ...to be shure..look at your actual /boot  partition..and see how bit it is... and ad..10 M
<oCean> ShawnRisk: how does your question relate to ubuntu?
<airwork> ruan: screen is not installed
<[segfault]> airwork: couldn't you just log into another virtual terminal?  ctrl-alt-f2, for example? or do you need to stay in the same tty?
<qubitar> i have a strange issue regarding python
<robdig> ShawnRisk: hmm. after looking at it, sounds like your system has a different bios that the article was written for.
<drc> ShawnRisk: Just a thought, but if the System ID is not accepted, maybe Dell restricts BIOS updating with Linux tools to systems they support Linux on?
<ShawnRisk> oCean: because I have Ubuntu installed on the machine.
<ruan> airwork: install it
<ShawnRisk> robdig: yep
<oCean> ShawnRisk: your question is still offtopic tough
<ruan> airwork: came preinstalled for me though
<Neosano> ok thanks
<ruan> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 595 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<albert_> Neosano, 30M
<ShawnRisk> drc: yes but people are trying to work on fixes
<[segfault]> airwork: you can also run wvdial in the background with 'vwdial &', then bring it to the foreground with 'fg'
<ShawnRisk> oCean: I tried hardware channel with no luck
<robdig> ShawnRisk: i did find this link http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/firmware-tools-devel/2008-August/000375.html
<mindware> Neosano my /boot has 43 M
<qubitar> im working on this python based application. every time i put in my amazon affiliate ID into the code, something changes the number to Canonicals
<ShawnRisk> oCean: I will try there again
<first_time> hi
<airwork> [segfault]: i tried using &, but isn't that limited to gnome-terminal?
<ruan> airwork: screen controls i remember
<robdig> ShawnRisk: says you can use a disk to update it
<High_Priest> mindware, I'd go with 50M
<[segfault]> airwork: that is an old standard unix command
<Neosano> mindware, mine has 97 mb, but it has a lot of kernels on it :O
<erUSUL> mtlife: sorry; typo :) imeant *lunch* time.
<Gartral> security.ubuntu.com appears too be down for me.
<oCean> ShawnRisk: please do
<ruan> airwork: ctrl a +Create, ctrl a +Next, ctrl a+bAck
<mindware> I go with 50 M also... I have a few kernels as well..
<mtlife> erUSUL: hehe, e2fsck -f /dev/sda1 =  device or resource busy
<High_Priest> mindware, sorry, you were not the person who asked :)
<mtlife> erUSUL: and its not mounted, clean boot
<ShawnRisk> robdig: I will look
<erUSUL> mtlife: sudo lsof /dev/sda1
<Neosano> yeah I think 50 is ok, thanks
<[segfault]> airwork: ruan is right, though.. screen is probably what you really want.  it won't take long to master it.
<[eXception]> :q
<airwork> ruan: screen simply isn't installed and i can't install it unless i can both connect and run commands
<mindware> High_Priest no problem
<Gartral> my boot is 100mb, but i keep a lot of custom kernels.
<[eXception]> thx segfault!
<admin_> no it is not
<airwork> i just want to run "wvdial" and "sudo apt-get update"
<ruan> wvdial && sudo apt-get update
<robdig> ShawnRisk: good luck
<ruan> or something like that
<[segfault]> [eXception]: so, I take it, that worked? :)
<ShawnRisk> robdig: thanks
<airwork> ruan: except that that would wait for wvdial to end before running sudo apt-get update
<mindware> Gartral , we doubt that he wants a usb flash bootable ubuntu with more that one kernel... :)
<ruan> gah, hmm
<mtlife> erUSUL: i get nothing ;/
<erUSUL> mtlife: indeed
<Gartral> mindware: ahh! not unless he plans on keeping one for a specific arch.
<airwork> [segfault]: hm, i got it. wvdial & is what i wanted. i just got confused by the stdout stuff
<airwork> [segfault]: i assumed it wasn't going to let me type :P
<airwork> thanks [segfault] and ruan
<mtlife> erUSUL: other ideas?
<[segfault]> airwork: that's the whole point of '&'. it works great to start something going and then gives you back control. :)
<ruan> ok hes gone.
<[segfault]> yep
<mindware> Gartral true :) but if that was the case..he would have known how much of a /boot to make... :D
<Ziber> What package do I need for do-release-upgrade?
<apporc> Hello,everyone .I found that the default permission mode of home derectory for a new user in ubuntu is 755. And anyone else can read it .How can i change this default behaviour?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<haxd> afternoon
<[eXception]> <[segfault]>: i guess so.. it still has some strange behavior.. but I think its my app
<mindware> BluesKaj hey!
<erUSUL> mtlife: nope :(
<first_time> i need very simple ide  for pascal
<first_time> i need very simple ide  for pascal&
<the_real_dave> @apporc To change for every new user created, or a specific existing user?
<first_time> i need very simple ide  for pascal&?
<qubitar> mark shuttleworth won't stop reading my e-mails
<erUSUL> mtlife: does the partition belong to a raid array or something?
<bazhang> first_time, dont repeat
<mindware> first_time ...don't push it..!
<bazhang> qubitar, wrong channel
<apporc> the_real_dave:a new user created
<mtlife> erUSUL: no, no raid array. just default ext4 partition.
<mindware> first_time google it..
<oCean> mindware: now that is never helpful
<bazhang> mindware, please never suggest that here
<qubitar> google is the devil
<first_time> not lazarus something else
<qubitar> bing it
<apporc> Hello,everyone .I found that the default permission mode of home derectory for a new user in ubuntu is 755. And anyone else can read it .How can i change this default behaviour?
<the_real_dave> apporc: Easiest way is to run gksudo nautilus, browse to the directory /home, then right click, change the permissions
<overclucker> apporc: you can change the umask in /etc/profile
<mindware> oCean , bazhang ok,sorry, but i had to reply the way he deserved...
<bazhang> mindware, that is never appropriate here
<[segfault]> first_time: how about gedit? it has modes for a lot of languages as a simple ide
<apporc> I still found that in other distribution such as redhat suse ,the default permission of a new user's home directory is 700.
<apporc> How can that be?
<Fripon> I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored when I restart kdm, did I miss something?
<the_real_dave> apporc: Right click on the folder, click properties, go to the permissions tab and change it to what you'd like
<mindware> first_time ,listen to [segfault] and i'm not kidding
<mtlife> erUSUL: Well, if you are out of ideas im gonna post on a forum for some help. Thanks for your time anyway:)
<[segfault]> first_time: just open gedit, then go to View/Highlight Mode/Sources/Pascal
<overclucker> apporc: or if you don't want it to be global, you can add a .profile to /etc/skel with the umask  you want for new users
<apporc> If it is because of the umask of /etc/profile.how to change it .
<the_real_dave> apporc: I'm not sure why it's that by default >.>
<erUSUL> mtlife: no problem
<apporc> I know how to change it manually.but what i care is its default behaviour.
<mindware> apporc or get a terminal and write sudo chmod 700 /home
<haxd> I opened update manager and it said there was a google chrome stable update so i updated it and now dpkg is frozen/locked and it's stuck at "unpacking replacement google-chrome-stable". Update manager won't close :(
<haxd> Anyone know what I can do?
<the_real_dave> apporc:Then I'm not sure tbh
<apporc> i think the default permission mode of a new users home directory is none of the root's umask value.
<oCean> apporc: you could change that in /etc/adduser.conf
<mindware> haxd reboot for first
<oCean> apporc: see DIR_MODE
<Abhijit> haxd, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<apporc> adduser.conf?
<haxd> kill -9 won't even close it!
<haxd> wtf
<oCean> haxd: mind the language
<haxd> sorry I am a programmer
<haxd> :P
<apporc> Yeah ,i have seen that.
<first_time> [segfault]: but gedit don't compiles cod
<apporc> oCean:thanks.
<agw> salut @ tous !
<apporc> thank you all.
<[segfault]> first_time: well, you will have to do that, of course with the pascal compiler you are running, but it is a great ide on its own
<oCean> !fr > agw
<ubottu> agw, please see my private message
<IdleOne> haxd: how long has it been "stuck" ?
<agw> ok
<qweqweqwe> how can i specify nfs mounts on a laptop that only activate if the network is there?
<[segfault]> first_time: if you look under gedit preferences, there is a plugin that you can use to execute external commands from within gedit, so you can just do it that way.
<haxd> IdleOne: 20 minutes
<Abhijit> haxd, seen the link?
<haxd> update manager just quit now
<haxd> dpkg is still open though
<haxd> Abhijit: does not apply to this
<Abhijit> nvm then
<haxd> had no errors about "very broken packages"
<himani> hello
<haxd> dpkg just froze whilst trying to unpack the package by what i can tell
<Asad2005> I have a file in my /home named .xsession-errors.old size almost 40 GB can i safely remove this file ?
<mindware> Asad2005 safely :)
<robdig> first_time: here is a link to opensource ides, includes some for pascal. i've not used them, vim is my favorite. http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/firmware-tools-devel/2008-August/000375.html
<oCean> qweqweqwe: see the _netdev option in the manpage of mount command. You can use _netdev in /etc/fstab
<[segfault]> Asad2005: wow.. 40gb.. yeah, but fix the problem that is causing all those errors first if you can :)
<himani> can anybody tell me how to display the data of hindi database in mysql  in java in ubuntu
<haxd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582106/ < this process is still running after update-manager died
<himani> it is stored in mysql normally bt in java it is not showing in hindi
<haxd> and won't be killed
<haxd> which would be bad anyway
<haxd> what can I do?
<mindware> haxd ,really...reboot..nothing is perfect...
<qweqweqwe> oCean: kind of, but i plug into different networks, i need to know the mount is there, not network in general (close though)
<oCean> haxd: nothing but reboot. The D is uninterruptable sleep..
<Abhijit> himani, try in #ubuntu-in
<oCean> qweqweqwe: I don't think there is an option
<haxd> why would it get itself into that situation
<Asad2005> mindware: [segfault] i have seen this message a lot in .Xsession-errors file "(Pidgin:2036): Json-CRITICAL **: json_node_get_int: assertion `node != NULL' failed"
<himani> what is dis ubuntu-in?
<qweqweqwe> oCean: seems crazy to me, nfs has been weird about missing shares for over a decade, and it's still not been addressed
<oCean> haxd: it is waiting for another process to finish. That other process is probably waiting for i/o wich will never finish
<albert_> #ubuntu-cn
<albert_> #ubuntu-tw
<oCean> qweqweqwe: I agree, but have no solution there :(
<Asad2005> [segfault]: As a start i van delete the file yes?
<Asad2005> can
<himani> as hindi is Unicode so java is not displaying hindi
<mindware> Asad2005 stop using pidgin for now, uninstall it ,update x if you can , and try after that
<haxd> sigh
<haxd> i will be back
<qweqweqwe> oCean: i hate having to admit such to my windows colleagues, that have never had that problem ;-)
<rizzuh> Here we ago again. The UI completely froze, nothing, no button works, at ALL. I have the latest updates on 10.10 as of 20 minutes ago. What the heck is wrong? This has been happening since 10.04. I think I have a bug report open from the time of the 10.04 release.
<[segfault]> Asad2005: sure, just copy a bit of the end of it so you have those errors to go from in your search for a fix.
<oCean> qweqweqwe: well, you could make it automount
<Abhijit> himani, #ubuntu-in is indian ubuntu channel. if someone else have tried the same think as yours they may know about it. also ask in ##linux-india
<mindware> Asad2005 yes ,you can safely delete it...it's just a log ..telling you what errors have been reported
<Asad2005> [segfault]: Its a back up file i have the same file but not ending with .old which has a 183 kb only
<oCean> qweqweqwe: Using autofs, a filesystem is not mounted until the mountpoint is accessed.
<himani> so there is no font for this, or you dont know?
<[segfault]> Asad2005: if you have .xsession-errors in your home dir and it's small, then you don't have anything to worry about, unless it is all from very recently.
<qweqweqwe> oCean: mm i noticed that, thanks, will read up tomorrow.
<first_time> [segfault]:thanks
<first_time> robdig:thanks
<Hedgehog456> !info winetricks
<ubottu> Package winetricks does not exist in maverick
<Asad2005> [segfault]: I have delete it and now will keep watching the .Xsession-error file thanks
<Neosano> Guys, tell me a good female name for my computer's name. I'm installing ubuntu on a usb flash drive
<Hedgehog456> Cassandra
<Neosano> too long :|
<bob__185> himani: don't the sushi fonts display hindi
<Hedgehog456> Sally
<Hedgehog456> Where can I get winetricks?
<[segfault]> ot! :/
<mindware> Neosano Lana
<Neosano> mindware, that would be my sister XD
<syn3rgy> Worried about Natty using Wayland to replace the x stack. We have a bunch of Nvidia GTX 460 graphic cards for HD 1080p screens doing 3D work. Will Unity screw up the Nvidia drivers?
<bazhang> Neosano, mindware #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mindware> Neosano =))
<mindware> Neosano sorry, had no ideeea
<[segfault]> syn3rgy: try that on #ubuntu+1
<Pici> syn3rgy: Natty doesn't use Wayland. #ubuntu+1 for further natty discussion please.
<mindware> Neosano Vera
<bazhang> mindware, stop that
<Neosano> xD
<syn3rgy> segfault and Pic thx for the heads up. The # is so noisy.
<mindware> bazhang c'mon ...it was helping the man... :)
<Pici> !ot | mindware Neosano
<ubottu> mindware Neosano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> mindware, no. this is NOT the chat channel, and that is not appropriate.
<Neosano> I got it, thanks
<peter_felching> Hi. Why does dose
<peter_felching> ups
<mindware> bazhang sorry
<bob__185> how do I change channels using smuxi?
<peter_felching> Hi. Why does placing 'export PS1='something' in .bashrc does not 't work?
<mindware> Neosano ok man, cut it out.. it was fun..now it's not..
<sipior> peter_felching: .bashrc is only sourced for non-login interactive shells. is yours a login shell?
<[segfault]> peter_felching: if so, use .bash_profile
<peter_felching> sipior, can you explain the login/non-login concept to me?
<Sonne> peter_felching, you might want to place that line into .profile
<Hedgehog456> is winetricks safe to use?
<sipior> peter_felching: nothing much to explain, really. you can have a look at the INVOCATION section of the bash manpage, but the distinction comes largely out of historical usage.
<Sonne> Hedgehog456, if you run it as normal user, and have nothing very important in your .wine, then yes
<peter_felching> Thanks all.
<Hedgehog456> Sonne: but doesn't it need to be installed as root?
<Sonne> Hedgehog456, not really
<Sonne> you should run winetricks with the same user you plan to run wine as
<ruan> Hedgehog456: winetricks simply installs windows libraries.
<kleberson> oi
<kleberson> iaée galera
<bazhang> !br | kleberson
<ubottu> kleberson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kleberson> hum
<Dave105> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dave105> how do you register?
<kleberson> as novidades
<bazhang> Dave105, /join #freenode
<bazhang> kleberson, english here, #ubuntu-br for brasil
<ruan> Dave105: /msg nickserv help
<kleberson> yes
<ruan> Dave105: /msg nickserv help register
<Dave105> bazhang thanks. btw my adapter is working now
<bazhang> Dave105, welcome
<kleberson> kkkkkk
<pcpower> every time I unplug my keyboard, xorg starts using 100% cpu forever. any idea what's wrong??
<kleberson> iaé
<[segfault]> pcpower: usb keyboard?
<pcpower> yes
<kleberson> as coisas como é que taa aii
<mindware> pcpower : bug i guess...
<pcpower> also every time X starts up I have to unplug/replug my keyboard to get it to work
<pcpower> so there's no way to avoid causing it to use 100% cpu
<mindware> pcpower : that happens with every version of ubuntu?
<Socky_net> So im using a socks5 proxy, and i have a ssh -D 7071 user@myproxy established. Then in my proxy settings i picked socks 5, and 127.0.0.1 port 7071 , and then i said to apply system wide.  From my testing, only my http traffic seems to be going through the proxy.  Am i understanding this system wide setting wrong?
<Curly_Q> Pcpower unplugging and plugging in your keyboard while the computer is running is not a good idea.
<Curly_Q> Pcpower is your keyboard a USB?
<mindware> he said yes
<Curly_Q> OK.
<[segfault]> pcpower: have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or .xsession-errors in your home dir.
<ShawnRisk> how do I add a new option to the grub configuration in 10.10?
<Curly_Q> I would try another keyboard first.
<Dave105> help
<bazhang> Dave105, with what
<sacarlson>  Socky_net: I'm not sure about ssh for a proxy,  I have seen them use them but I normaly use openvpn for my choice of diverting trafic
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: You have to edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Dave105> bazhang nothing. i meant to type "forwardslash"/help
<Socky_net> sacarlson, does all traffic go through the vpn?
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: If you look at this page: http://www.felix-schwarz.name/Flashing_a_Dell_Bios_with_Linux_(en) and step 7 that is what I want to do.
<sacarlson> Socky_net: I guess you can set it up that way but I normaly don't
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: I don't see a step 7 there, just an empty article page in german... wrong link?
<Dave105> bazhang im registered now. but i registered with a wrong email address. instead of .co.uk id put .com and i didnt receive anything yet to complete the registration :\
<mikebeecham> is it worth updating to 11.04 yet?
<bazhang> Dave105, ask in #freenode please
<bazhang> mikebeecham, not now
<bazhang> mikebeecham, #ubuntu+1 for more
<mikebeecham> bazhang, still quite buggy?
<mikebeecham> ok
<gloria98> ciao
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: nope it is the right page.  I pmed you the page.
<sacarlson> Socky_net: something like sudo openvpn --dev tun0 --ifconfig 10.2.2.3 10.2.2.2  for the client side
<bazhang> !it | gloria98
<ubottu> gloria98: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Isaac370> hola
<gloria98> ok hi
<Isaac370> un saludo a todos los los miembros de este chat
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: yeah, just add that line in step 7 to your /etc/grub.d/40_custom and you should be good to go.
<bazhang> !es | Isaac370
<ubottu> Isaac370: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: of course make any modifications needed for your current setup.
<Isaac370> ok gracias
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: okay and then do update-grub?
<Socky_net> sacarlson, and i guess I would need to setup vpn on my server as well
<sacarlson> Socky_net: opps this is the client side openvpn --remote remote.site.ip.or.com --dev tun0  --ifconfig 10.2.2.2 10.2.2.3
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: should the new option be listed?  Also it is three lines not one
<ruan> is there a way to share my internet with the phone? as to give my phone internet access
<ruan> internet connecting ^
<ruan> connection*
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: Yes, think you need to update-grub after
<bazhang> ruan, tethering?
<sacarlson> Socky_net: yes both sides need to be setup but in this example there is no encryption
<morris1> hi. i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom and i am on 10.04. after reinstalling xserver-xorg-input-wacom and restarting ubuntu, there is no *-wacom.conf in my usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d directory. what am i doing wrong?
<ruan> is it possible to do it via bluetooth?
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: yep, three lines
<ruan> its a smartphone if it matters
<sacarlson> Socky_net: then it's up to the client how they want to route trafic if most or just some
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: how do I get grub to come up if it doesn't show up?
<Socky_net> k, thanks
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: hold tab, shift, or esc
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: not tab, just shift or hit esc...
<bazhang> ShawnRisk, hold shift
<ShawnRisk> bazhang: okay
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: I don't see the new option I put in
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: make sure it matches the others in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file.  it should start with "menuentry", not "title" like the dell instructions say.  Do not edit grub.cfg directly though, use the 40_custom file
<Dave105> bazhang im now registered thanks :)
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: let me try this again
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: the other lines are fine?
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: I think so, but I have never done what you are attempting...
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: okay let me try this now
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: just make sure you use the proper syntax and the last } on its own line
<LordAndy> hi. could anyone help me with a printer problem ? HP Deskjet printer on Ubuntu 10
<sponzor> how to cd file that has 2 words?
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: error: unknown command 'kernel'.  error: you need to load the kernel first.
<Pumpkin-> sponzor: cd "some directory"
<EvilPhoenix> LordAndy:  you need to be more specific than "can someone help me with a printer problem".
<EvilPhoenix> LordAndy:  what is the problem specifically?
<sponzor> tnx
<mindware> sponzor use the double TAB tapping method :)
<Abhinav1>  /msg Nickserv identify Newstart
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: These instructions are probably for grub, not grub2, so maybe the kernel command is different.  lemme see what I can find
<Pici> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Br0sephStalin> hmmm
<erUSUL> Abhinav1: we all have seen the password. change it
<erUSUL> Abhinav1: nest time do this in the server windows to avoid mistakes like this ;)
<Dave105> did anyone see my password?
<Dave105> when i logged in?
<Pici> Dave105: No.
<Dave105> nice :)
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: it says kernel changed to linux
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: yeah, I see that...always gotta mix things up, don't they? :)
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: yes
<morris1> my wacom tablet doesnt work. i'm on 10.04, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom. it IS in lsusb, but the list in xsetwacom -v --list devices is empty. can anybody help me :(?
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: http://pastebin.com/v0gFMLdL
<saliak> how do i figure out what version of asterisk is in apt-get?
<raido> saliak: apt-cache show asterisk
<saliak> raido: thanks
<LordAndy> what is the name of the printer deamon/printer service in Ubuntu ?
<oCean> !cups | LordAndy
<ubottu> LordAndy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<memorygap0> dpkg –get-selections | grep php  running dis command got a lots of error
<kaizi> hoho
<kaizi> Hi
<aflaouras> hello guys..
<aflaouras> I use ubuntu , and i have this problem...
<aflaouras> I have the kernel 2.6.38.7 , but i had many problems with fglrx graphics driver (for ati). So i use the open drivers... But these drivers increase the temperature of the cores (about 70 and more celcius)
<Sonne> memorygap0, such as?
<FloodBot3> aflaouras: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aflaouras> Is there any solution for this?
<ruan> aflaouras: laptop?
<Sonne> aflaouras, by cores you mean CPU or GPU?
<aflaouras> @ruan - toshiba laptop
<aflaouras> @Sonne- CPU
<_antant> toshiba sucks balls
<memorygap0> Sonne: http://pastebin.com/z8i1H1N6
<oCean> aflaouras: what ubuntu version are you using?
<_antant> give it a month and it'll be overheating
<oCean> _antant: don't use that language here
<saliak> when i try to apt-get install, it spews that there are unmet dependencies that can't be installed (http://pastebin.com/UzHjqWpc).  how would that get resolved? (never seen that from apt before)
<researcher1> I want to understand file system and CLI basics
<_antant> sorry
<aflaouras> @oCean - 10.04 lts
<Sonne> memorygap0, that doesn't seem like lots of errors
<_antant> I had one. It blew
<oCean> aflaouras: with 2.6.38 kernel??
<Sonne> memorygap0, you must have pasted that command from some website aye?
<aflaouras> @oCean yes 2.6.38.7
<Sonne> try changing the symbol before the "get" word with a double dash (--)
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: here is what I have: menuentry 'Dell Bios Update' { linux /memdisk floppy initrd /Win1501263.img } and I tried with: linux /usr/lib/syslinux/memdisk floppy and nothing worked so I am trying to above now.
<Sonne> as in: dpkg --get-selections | grep php
<oCean> aflaouras: that kernel did not come from the ubuntu repositories, your config is not supported here
<aflaouras> @oCean the problem with the temperature was in every kernel with the open drivers of ati
<memorygap0> thanks
<oCean> aflaouras: so it is not an ubuntu issue at all, it's offtopic
<memorygap0> Sonne: thanks that command from website
<memorygap0> not it works
<Sonne> awesome :)
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: definitely make sure the } is on a separate line just like the pastebin says
<jont2383> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<researcher1> !CLI
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<aflaouras> @oCean - so you can't help me? The problem , that made me to use this kernel ,was too many Rescheduling Interrupts https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReschedulingInterrupts
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: does { need to be a separate line?
<bazhang> !rute > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<ashishsenapati> hi, need help with my audio on ubuntu, can't play audio through headphone
<oCean> aflaouras: you have an unsupported configuration. It's offtopic
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: I think like this - http://pastebin.com/jQyWqJqz
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: cool
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: I don't know if you need a 'set root=' line in there or not
<researcher1> !tutorial
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: I am trying one more time, and if this doesn't work, we can look into that.
<mindware> <ashishsenapati> does it work with speakers?
<ashishsenapati> <mindware> yes
<mindware> <ashishsenapati> and youplug them all in the same hole?
<mindware> <ashishsenapati> they work in the same jack plug in the soundcard?
<mindware> <ashishsenapati> they plug in the same jack plug in the soundcard? (sorry typo)
<aeon-ltd> anyone here use apt-fast? if you do is it much faster?
<AnubArack> how can I install java on Wine ? some windows program needs it
<ruan> aeon-ltd: i don't mind the speed of apt-get. the speed is the same as my connection speed
<ruan> AnubArack: install java for windows on wine?
<oCean> AnubArack: ask in #winehq channel
<memorygap0> is this important "Distribution Upgrade"
<ruan> memorygap0: depends what version you currently have
<ruan> memorygap0: it is generally important though
<memorygap0> ruan:  im using ubuntu10.10
<Dinliani> hi
<Dinliani> how to fix that: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_core-2.8.so.0
<Dinliani> i cant find any lubwx onto ubuntu
<ruan> memorygap0: there is no distribution upgrade on 10.10 yet.
<memorygap0> ruan: distribution upgrade running on laptop how to stop ?
<unknown_> Hi guys! I am running Ubuntu Netbook through Wubi, now I want to delete my WIndows partion, can I do this directly through Ubuntu?
<ruan> unknown_: i dont think you can do it from wubi
<AdvoWork> if ive got a virtual server, and am going to be backing more VM's (this one to run postgresql/php/apache) would I use ubuntu, or ubuntu server? or doesnt it matter
<ruan> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: still didn't work on, but I got no errors, just some R something pops up but I can't pause to see what this.
<ruan> "windows application"
<unknown_> ruan, what if I put a windows CD, delete the partion, will the wubi still be the same?
<DJones> unknown_: A wubi install is just a file held within the windows system files, if you deleted your windows partition, you would also delete your wubi installation
<_antant> Anyone know why my ubuntu box would occasionally beep at me?
<ruan> ^^
<unknown_> Ahh DJones, I see
<ruan> lol.
<memorygap0> ruan:  following this tuts http://www.rasyid.net/2010/12/15/downgrade-php-version-from-5-3-to-5-2-on-ubuntu-10-10-x86/ the distribution upgrade run
<unknown_> DJones, my ubuntu is abit laggy now, do you think removing windows will make it run better?
<memorygap0> ruan: do you have any idea y?
<DJones> unknown_: I don't know, I've never used a wubi installation so I don't know how it would be affected
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: you probably need to add 'set root=(hd0,0)' or whatever root matches your current system
<ruan> memorygap0: is your system time/date correct?
<[eXception]> hi
<unknown_> Ahh okay djones, thank you. Is it hard to install Ubuntu through a CD? Anything specific i should know?
<ruan> !install | unknown_
<ubottu> unknown_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ruan> usb install is an option
<[eXception]> Hi... whats the best tool to read and analyse syslog emssages?
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: something like set root='(hd0, msdos1)' ?
<DJones> unknown_: If you use the desktop cd/usb install, its very easy
<ruan> yep
<unknown_> okay DJones, thank you
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: yes
<robdig> [eXception]: your favorite text editor
<memorygap0> ruan: can i check that
<ruan> unknown_: if you choose to allow ubuntu the entire disk, it will delete all partitions including windows one.
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: let me try that
<[eXception]> robdig: I thought some tool with highlighting and filtering several severities....
<[eXception]> like kiwi for windows
<ruan> unknown_: it wont reserve the data from windows though
<unknown_> okay ruan, I don't seem to find the ubuntu install, that I can put in my USB, can you please link me it
<robdig> [eXception]: cool, but i do not know of any
<ruan> unknown_: all you need is a usb and an ubuntu iso
<[eXception]> in whole ubuntu
<ruan> !usbinstall
<[eXception]> ßß
<[eXception]> thats poor
<ruan> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: you may even need all of this, like - http://pastebin.com/b6fd088c
<ruan> memorygap0: is your current version 10.10 or is it upgrading to 10.10?
<oracle> am i right in saying that only kernel security updates warrant reboots
<raido> oracle: Ill buy that
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: I am trying that pastebin thanks
<memorygap0> ruan: my current version is 10.10 the upgrade stop now.thanks a lot for help.i get back if i encounter prob again'
<raido> oracle: i usually wont reboot even in that case unless the exploit is remote-able.
<oracle> raido, that too
<oracle> remotely exploitable kernel updates require reboots in my case too
<ruan> or if i notice any slugginess
<ruan> which is rare.. doesnt happen
<oracle> raido, how do you keep track of such exploits being updated at the kernel
<oracle> raido, is there a list i dont know of
<LordAndy> HP Printer question: HP Deskjet D3260 correctly installed and detected through usb. but when I try to print something, all I get is a blank page. The printer seems to be printing, but nothing is printed out. what can be wrong then ?
<ruan> !print | LordAndy
<LordAndy> ink cartridge is of course installed :)
<ubottu> LordAndy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ruan> check hardware support
<raido> oracle: I think you can track the patches at kernel.org or also through ubuntu.
<LordAndy> ruan: it's supported. found driver included in my Ubuntu installation
<itaylor57> LordAndy: the hplib package can help
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: that still didn't work out.  I am not sure what the R thing it is showing up.
<ruan> there's an RSS feed for kernel.org
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: R thing?
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: when I go through the process after selecting the menu item in grub, I get on one screen R something but it is too fast to figure out what it is.
<Pr070cal> hi is there any way to manage usb devices to disable or power off specific devices ?
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: also does recordfail mean that I can look up what happened somewhere?
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: I got those lines from my own grub.cfg, so they may or may not apply.  Thought it was worth a shot
<Liam> Would someone be able to help me with my wubi install of ubuntu? I want to remove windows so Ubuntu is my sole OS and I don't know how
<ruan> Liam: you'll need to do a LiveCD install then.
<Liam> Ruan: D: Are you sure?! I spent most of last night getting this version working
<Abhijit> Liam, if you remove this windows you will also loose your this wubi install. for only linux you need to make a clean new install
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: I am not sure what else to do.  I tried with the pastebin you have and nothing.
<LordAndy> !hplip
<Liam> Crud. Thanks guys. D:
<[segfault]> Shawn maybe if you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg, there is something I am missing
<juk> !wubi | Liammm
<ubottu> Liammm: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ruan> liam is gone :S
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: another thing you can try is just to hit shift at boot and then select your regular boot line and hit 'e' to edit that entry temporarily and have it point to the dell image
<usr13> ruan: Not necessarily a "LiveCD Install".  Just a fresh install.
<juk> ruan: ah, yet another heart-broken...
<ruan> fresh install = livecd install
<usr13> ruan: Again, no.
<giant420> anyone know if it is possible to change the sort order in the nm-applet for gnome?
<ruan> eh.
<francesco_> ciao a tutti ci sono italiani ?
<giant420> i want to have it sort by proximity, as opposed to alphabetically
<Pici> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: in mine it is pointing to /boot/Win1501263.img
<usr13>  !alternate | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ruan> yeah but i meant "livecd" as all methods to install ubuntu
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: confirm too that the DME521-010104.img file is in the /boot directory and named correctly.
<ruan> its common
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: it is, but as you see above I am using a different file
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: ok, so long as the filename and the grub line are in agreement.
<mang0> hey :)
<usr13> ruan: That may be what you mean, but is not, ... well never mind, it is not important.  I was only trying to let you know that your choice of words were less than accurate.
<ruan> ok then
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: yes they are
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: hmm.. so everything else is good, then?  memdisk is installed and at /usr/lib/syslinux/memdisk.. the biosdisk script has been modified or the dosdisk.img is at /usr/share/biosdisk, etc.?
<ruan> how would i restart bluetooth/blueman? it's made an irreversible error and i need to restart it
<_antant> Anyone got any experience getting the VFC on an Antec Fusion working?
<wonjan> hello
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: I guess since you have the img file made, biosdisk worked
<Pr070cal> how can i manage my usb devices eg disable a usb port
<wonjan> dajiahao
<wonjan> hello everyone  where do  you come from?
<arand> !ot | wonjan
<ubottu> wonjan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wonjan> arand   hello!!!
<ruan> lol
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: let me look.  I am putting memdisk at /boot/memdisk  biosdisk script is at /home/shawn/Desktop/biodisk and the baseDir is changed too.
<jillybones> is there a way to view sent mail in ubuntu server cli?
<daweefolk> are there any psx emulators that use aalib?
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: well, if you still can't get it, I think the easiest way to do this would be to just make an dos boot cd from a place like www.bootdisk.com and put the dell biod executable on that.  Then just boot off the cd and you are good to go.
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: you can get the freedos iso here - http://www.freedos.org/freedos/files/
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: thanks, but two last things, why do I need floppy at the end of linux line.  second, how do I get grub from not showing up anymore?  It is not starting each time.
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: I don't know why the instructions have 'floppy' in there, and no idea what it does, really!  If you remove that new section that you have been working on from your 40_custom file grub should hide again at boot
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: let me try that
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: thanks for your help everything is back to normal.  Just weird that this didn't work out for me
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: well they are old instructions and for the old version of grub, so it was going to be tough.  like I said, though, this would be easiest just booting off a freedos cd and doing the bios update from there.
<kek> how can i turn off or configure those notification boxes (like "Network / Disconnected - you are now offline")
<coz_>  hey all
<usr13> kek: Is it from network-manager?
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: thanks, I will try and get the owner of that site to update this
<kek> usr13: don't know. probably?
<trism> kek: it is usually on a per-app basis, although you could uninstall notify-osd if you didn't want any (for network-manager there was a gconf key, but I don't know what the option would be in natty)
<usr13> kek: Well, I don't know, but you can switch to wicd:  apt-get remove network-manager ; apt-get install wicd
<shell> hola alguien conoce algun comando para cerrar un programa desde terminal que no sea kill
<erUSUL> !es | shell
<ubottu> shell: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shell> ok
<Dice-Man> !fr | shell
<ubottu> shell: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dice-Man> ok
<wn1zid-work> hi, what do i need to be able to read and open zip files ?? tyhanks
<usr13> wn1zid-work: unzip
<wn1zid-work> ok thank you, have a great day.
<usr13> np
<trism> kek: sorry, I thought I was in a different channel, the gconf key is /apps/nm-applet/disable-connected-notifications, you can disable them in gconf-editor
<bob__534> wnlzid-work: extract does it as well
<neitham> anybody know the location of libtcl.so and tcl.h?
<stephaaan> anyone knows if I can do "make && make modules_install" without affecting the currently running kernel?
<syncopated> any ideas how to fix this? my "ls" command is now extremely slow after I deleted like 75k small files  that outputted from a script I wrote to my /home directory. The files are gone but ls is just deadly slow
<ninjai_> ai
<johnm> rename u19809 wim_delvaux,,,_fb
<johnm> save
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: I can't find any email address
<trism> stephaaan: as long as you gave the kernel a different EXTRA_VERSION in the Makefile, it won't overwrite the modules in /lib/modules/
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: well the site was last updated in Jul 2007, so...
<stephaaan> good point...so just add "-vpnenabled" to EXTRAVERSION and I'm good to go? :)
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: hehehe, so this is outdated information for sure.  Yes I did see that.  I mean I really don't have to fix this problem, just something I would like to try.
<trism> stephaaan: yep
<stephaaan> nice, thank you!
<stephaaan> :)
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: well getting the freedos basecd would be pretty quick :)
<kek> trism: usr13: thanks!
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
<LoRez> Dan08-Away: turn that off
<tsnovo> how can i go to ubuntu br???
<Ben64> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tsnovo> valeu
<Chubbz> Question: I was using dd to copy a partition from one drive to another. What I didn't realize is that I should have made the partitions the exact same size. Now I have a 500 GB drive that thinks it only has a 250 gb partition on it and nothing else. Is there a way to fix this without recopying the data?
<kek> trism: actually, i am using natty. and i've already uninstalled notify-osd. but thanks for the pointers though. might try wicd instead then
<aminixfan> Hi,I want to learn some GUI development,but i don't know which GUI library has brighter future,QT,GTK or something else?please give me some advice.
<ruan> Chubbz: you could resize the partition
<bubblegummybear> aminixfan: GTK+
<Chubbz> ruan: Yeah, that's what I thought, just make it the same size as the original one with gparted?
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: for sure. thanks for the instructions.  All I need to do is download Free DOS Live CD, and put biosdisk on there and just execute that? If so please let me know as I might try later, just need lunch.
<ruan> Chubbz: yes. from a livecd/gparted disk
<trism> kek: if you uninstalled notify-osd and you're still getting notifications, you have another notification daemon installed...I found strangely that I have notification-daemon as well as notify-osd installed, might try removing that too
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: yep, that should do it.  basically that is what those instructions were having you do, only via grub.  I gotta go check on my maple syrup boiling and get lunch also, so I wish you the best with it. :)
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: from Canada?
 * Dan08 is back.
<[segfault]> ShawnRisk: Maine :)
<WXZ> does anybody know how to increase your wifi adapter strength?
<WXZ> or send more power to it
<aminixfan> bubblegummybear: But i'm afraid GTK will not works well on win32 or mobile os.
<ShawnRisk> [segfault]: nice
<ruan> WXZ: signal strength?
<WXZ> recieving strength
<WXZ> I think that's what it's called
<ruan> !wif
<ruan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bubblegummybear> aminixfan: if you wanna develop windows apps neither gtk or qt will be any good, as far as mobile OSs go, what one you gonna dev for?
<jigrap> is there an 8.10 active apt mirror?
<kek> trism: xfce4-notifyd probably
<ruan> jigrap: i dont think 8.10 is supported
<ruan> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jigrap> I know its not supported I just wondered if there was a mirror to install packages from
<trism> kek: ahh yes, probably
<mehdi_> i install ubuntu 10.10 on imac and i dont have sound
<ruan> mehdi_: did you try to tweak the sound settings?
<ruan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<memorygap0> my laptop have 500GB but when i check on filesystem and right click it say 36.3 gb content and freespace 182.2.how can icheck the total size space  use on my laptop
<mehdi_> i did all but it doesnt work
<thiebaude> mehdi, did you unmute it?
<mehdi_> yes
<thiebaude> ok :)
<ruan> memorygap0: gparted?
<Polah> http://wiki.bukkit.org/Setting_Up_Your_Workspace
<Polah> Oops, ignore me
<mehdi_> i dont know what is gparted
<Polah> Mehdi_: It's a drive partitioning software.
<ruan> mehdi_: that message wasn't aimed at you
<aminixfan> bubblegummybear: Is there any GTK+ based mobile OS
<mehdi_> oh sorry
<ruan> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bubblegummybear> aminixfan: not really no, but what app do you wanna create and for what OS?
<mehdi_> could you please someoe tell me what to do with my sound i really need your help and i m new on ubuntu and i need to have sound
<ruan> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<memorygap0> ruan: how to use gparted?
<rhin0> try to set up sound -- within bash -- 'alsamixer' -- gives you mixer settings -- helped me at one point
<ruan> memorygap0: install it and see the partition info
<Polah> memorygap0, do sudo apt-get install gparted to get it, then go to System > Administration > GParted
<mehdi_> i did install ubuntu i just dont have sound
<ruan> mehdi_: it includes "using"
<Polah> Mehdi_: Do you have pulseaudio?
<rhin0> maybe he needs to go the ndiswrapper route for his pc sound drivers
<mehdi_> i dont know how can i know i have pulseaudio
<redent> mehdi_ check and see if output is digital or analog
<mehdi_> oh my god should i do that from terminal ?
<redent> meldi_: set accordingly
<vyrgozunqk> hey guys, i use ubuntu 10.10 but i have this strange problems in native kde app like konversation ot gwenview i don't metacity is not adding its frame, so i don't have resize, close, minimize and etc.. any ideas ?
<thiebaude> !pocketubuntu
<donnib> anyone using deluge that has problems with the Autoadd feature ?
<memorygap0> Polah:  i installed the gparted and see the image but i don't what the info means.
<redent> mehdi_: oh my god should i do that from terminal ? do what?
<vyrgozunqk> so any ideas why metacity is not working with native kde apps ?
<mehdi_> to check and see if output is digital or analog
<ruan> memorygap0: did you open gparted?
<ruan> hmm.
<aminixfan> bubblegummybear: Actually,I'm student major in embedded system,i want to design a embedded system based on linux,and i need learn a GUI library to build the OS's GUI
<ruan> can i remove a partition on a drive that is in use but the partition not being mounted?
<redent> right click on your speaker in the taskbar
<mehdi_> ok
<redent> uan: can i remove a partition on a drive that is in use but the partition not being mounted? yes
<ruan> ok thanks
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
<bubblegummybear> aminixfan: so you're gonna create your own mobile OS?
 * Dan08 is back.
<y0lnz> ping #ubuntu
<mehdi_> i did right click on speaker taskbar and than....
<haikal> hi
<memorygap0> ruan: yes i open it and size = 459.90 , used 253.72 and unused 206.18gb. it means that i have a 459 gb hardisk and i used 253gb and unused 206.am i right on what i understand?
<mehdi_> in my sound perfrence written it says Analog Streo Duplex
<redent> mehdi_: go through the setting and change to digital or analog which your speakers are plugged into
<redent> what are you speakers plugged into?
<ruan> memorygap0: hmm it looks like 253 gb is partitioned and 206gb is unpartitioned
<mehdi_> my speakers are built in imac
<aminixfan> bubblegummybear: yep,
<Polah> Mehdi: Do Digital Stereo
<memorygap0> how can i partitioned the other 1.
<redent> are you trying to virualize ubuntu on a mac
<memorygap0> where i can paste image so that you can see the image
<aminixfan> aminixfan: So please give some advice?QT or GTk+ or some others?
<mehdi_> if i do digital streo it will work?
<bubblegummybear> aminixfan: then you'll have to do tons of research as to what toolkit will suit (most) of your needs
<redent> mehdi_: if i do digital streo it will work? try and see
<usr13> memorygap0: To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<mehdi_> ok
<WXZ> can someone do me a favor
<aminixfan> bubblegummybear: ok,thx.
<usr13> WXZ: What...?
<WXZ> can they open up openoffice writer, go to tools > custom
<WXZ> and then save the keyboard configuration, and send me the file
<bubblegummybear> :)
<dejavou42> so I need a little bit of help with converting a VCD to AVI. has anyone done this in ubuntu?
<[cenobyte]> am i wasting my time trying to get evolution to work with OWA, or am i just doing something wrong?
<donnib> how do i install this http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/deluge ?
<WXZ> there's a little button that says "save"
<mehdi_> i did change to digital streo duplex but it didnt work
<ruan> !info package natty deluge
<ubottu> Package package does not exist in natty
<ruan> !package natty deluge
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruan> !info natty deluge
<ubottu> 'deluge' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Raptors> Why doesn't gnome-shell run in VM when compiz is running fine?
<usr13> WXZ: Shortcut keys?
<Parasito> i try use evolution with OVA, crash every 2h and now i use outlook under wine
<memorygap0> ruan: http://imagebin.org/143706 the url can please advise me  what are the good thing to on my  partition
 * Raptors rages
<WXZ> usr13: yes
<Ray2> mehdi_, Have you tried perference sound and unmute
<donnib> ruan: hmm so it does not exist
<[cenobyte]> thanks parasisto
<ruan> wait
<ruan> !info deluge natty
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 20 kB, installed size 116 kB
<mehdi_> yes i did unmute thats all
<ruan> donnib: you can install it from repos
<donnib> ruan: the problem is that i have it installed but i want the latest version 1.3.1
<usr13> WXZ: Do you have to click load ?
<ruan> donnib: ah.
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<donnib> ruan: and if i do apt-get update i don't get it
<WXZ> usr13: no
<WXZ> usr13: just click save, it'll ask you where you want to save it
<WXZ> usr13: then can you send me that file (if it's more than 0 kb)
<ruan> so i can partition a drive, as long as the partition im working on isnt mounted?
<WXZ> usr13: because I can't save my keyboard configurations, so I'm trying to check if I can load it
<redent> mehdi_: are you trying to virualize ubuntu on a mac
<WXZ> usr13: but I need a test file to load which is where u come in
<Polah> donnib, apt-get update doesn't update packages, it just updates the package list. apt-get upgrade is what actually updates packages
<mehdi_> i did install on mac evrythings works perfectly except the sound
<Polah> Ruan: I believe that is correct, yes.
<usr13> WXZ: see my private message
<donnib> Polah: ahh ok ill try taht
<memorygap0> ruan: do you have any suggestions?
<mehdi_> so what can i do now? please guys i m stuck please help
<Polah> memorygap0, remove the extended and put swap in it's own partition, not extended > swap
<redent> mehdi_: i did install on mac everythings works perfectly except the sound. Did you check the mac settings and see if the speakers are turned off in the systems preferences or taskbar?
<Raptors> Is there a way to get gnome-shell to work in VM?
<numberto> Hello everybody.  How can I restore last unlinked files
<mehdi_> i checked the sound perfrence the sound is on.
<speedy> ubuntu maverick meerkat running fine all is working except the load of the xcreensaver daemon have to start it manually upon a reboot or restart where do i put it to load automatically on system start up to load daemon up for xcreensaver i uninstalled the gnome-screensaver
<memorygap0> Polah: how can i do that?
<mun> hi
<mun> what's a good way to merge 2 text file together? e.g., foo contains "a\nb\nc" bar contains "x\ny\nz" i'm hoping to get ax by cz
<Raptors> Is there a way to get gnome-shell to work in VM?
<Raptors> compiz is working
<Raptors> with guest editions
<mehdi_> how can i chat with someone privately here
<Raptors> mehdi_, /dialog (if you're on xchat)
<kaehkoenen> hi guys... I did something semi-stupid the other day, and now I'm experiencing some minor drawbacks :)
<mehdi_> what do u mean Raptors?
<Raptors> mehdi_, what client are you using?
<mehdi_> xchat
<Raptors>  /dialog <name>
<Raptors> in text field
<Raptors> without space
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: what can we help you with?
<speedy> Xscreensaver daemon have to start manually need to auto start as system boots up but its not need a little nudge in right direction to have this happen thanks
<francescom_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mehdi_> if i want to chat privatly what should i do
<Raptors> mehdi_, I just told you
 * Raptors sighs
<kaehkoenen> segfault: I have a USB keyboard with a stupid touchpad, which I tried to disable, but that didn't really work (and apparently there's no real fix to it), but I managed to do SOMETHING and now X doesn't recognize my keyboard at all
<murphs> is there a command for 'what package does this file belong to'
<sipior> murphs: "dpkg -S"
<Raptors> mehdi_, /dialog <name> in the text field
<Raptors> then press enter
<Parasito> i have question about totem, why not open subtitles automatically ?
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: you can try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and see if that helps you
<milamber> murphs: dpkg -S if it is installed, try apt-file if it is not an installed package
<antlong> is there a safe way to set a different python version than what ships
<kaehkoenen> segfault: just a sec, I'll give it a go.
<crc32> How to I verify the siguatures on a .deb file? I see there is "dpkg --no-debsig" which implies it will skip signature checking but I see no way to tell dpkg to actually verify the signatures.
<Polah> Parasito, I'd imagine the majority of the market using it would not have subtitles on, thus it is disabled by default
<vyrgozunqk> guys the metacity is not working with kde, somebody with the same problem ?!
<vyrgozunqk> with kde apps i mean like konversation or gwenvieq
<milamber> crc32: dpkg-sig --verify <archive>
<memorygap0> Polah: how to remove extended ?
<kaehkoenen> segfault: it just returned a new line, but didn't help when I started x
<Polah> memorygap0, I don't think you'll be able to do it from Ubuntu since your swap would be mounted
<crc32> milamber: All I get is
<crc32> Processing lbbuild_1.0.1_all.deb...
<crc32> Then a return to the command prompt as if there was no signature.
<Polah> memorygap0 I think you might be able to do it from a LiveCD
<robdig> vyrgozunqk: is metacity running?
<ubuntu_> is there a way to check hdd for bad sectors using the live cd?
<vyrgozunqk> yes it's runnig robdig + compiz
<numberto> Can somebody help be restore unliked files?
<vyrgozunqk> i'm using gnome
<vivid> vyrgozunqk, youll want to use kwin with kde
<vyrgozunqk> i'm using gnome and i want to use konversation
<memorygap0> thanks guys for helping me
<vyrgozunqk> but i don't have the metacity frame vivid
<HugZ> .
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: can you go to System/Appearance/Keyboard Preferences/Keyboard model, and select one there?
<vivid> vyrgozunqk, on just konversation? or all the applications
<kaehkoenen> segfault: nope, I just tried hooking up another USB-mouse, and that one is dead as a dodo as well...
<vyrgozunqk> vivid: konversation, gwenview.. i haven't tried others
<vivid> vyrgozunqk, press alt+f2 and run metacity --replace
<kaehkoenen> segfault: shell prompt is all that's working
<vyrgozunqk> oh dolphin has the same problem, every kde native apps
<vyrgozunqk> ...
<milamber> crc32: that means it was good, for more info do: man dpkg-sig
<vyrgozunqk> vivid: still the same
<shashank> #ubuntu-chat
<ubuntu_> is there a way to check hdd for bad sectors using the live cd?
<kaehkoenen> segfault: I probably disabled something somewhere, but I can't remember what that something is. Tried scrolling back commands but those didn't help either...
<vivid> vyrgozunqk, try a gnome app, like gedit
<daweefolk> are there any game emulators anyone knows of that use aalib?
<WXZ> can anyone open openoffice writer, click tools > customize, and then click the "save" button on the custom keyboard shortcut dialogue
<WXZ> then send me the file
<WXZ> that is created
<vyrgozunqk> vivid: in gnome ( gtk) apps i don't have any problem
<vyrgozunqk> only with native kde apps
<bob__32> ubuntu: the disk manager will
<vyrgozunqk> verry strange
<crc32> milamber I don't think the deb file carried a signature. I'm like if I don't see a message saying blah was signed by key id blah then whats the point of a verify.
<[segfault]> WXZ: try adding this to the end of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf - http://pastebin.com/4jMEYh3B
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: : try adding this to the end of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf - http://pastebin.com/4jMEYh3B
<desturrr> z
<[segfault]> WXZ: sry :/
<kaehkoenen> segfault Maverick doesn't have a xorg.conf
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: yeah, I know, but it still will look for it
<WXZ> [segfault]: that wasn't to me?
<WXZ> guess not
<[segfault]> WXZ: no, meant for kaehkoenen.
<milamber> then do a debsig-verify
<milamber> crc32: then do a debsig-verify
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: if you can get in that way, then maybe you can adjust things via the gui, and then remove the xorg.conf file
<vyrgozunqk> vivid: i tryed google but no luck
<kaehkoenen> segfault: I'll give it a go... thanks
<peetoon> Does anyone know what this grub rescue prompt is and what I can do about it? I decided to purge grub-pc and reinstall it, then I ran sudo update-grub and rebooted.
<robdig> vyrgozunqk: i think you might have to use qgtkstyle. it is supposed to be a theme that integrates kde apps into gnome, but i've not used it
<vyrgozunqk> robdig: it's not a theme problem, it's something connected to the kde apps handling by metacity, but i don't know what, i'll try on the kde channel
<robdig> vyrgozunqk: good luck
<Serraphyn> Can someone help me or show me a website about how to get a Acer Aspire 5000 laptop to use 3d graphics?
<vyrgozunqk> robdig: tnx
<kaehkoenen> segfault: Got it... I'll hop on to that computer and continue from there
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: great job!
<Seiryuu> I've already tried googling and writing on the lubuntu channel, and I apologize if it's inappropriate to ask this here, but i'm experiencing some difficulties running skype on lubuntu - it gives me the following error message: "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4"... Anyone know how to solve this?
<Seiryuu> btw, i'm running on a 32-bit machine, an IBM thinkpad, t42
<vivid> Seiryuu, you are probably missing that library, try installing it
<Seiryuu> looked for it in synaptic, didn't find such library
<Seiryuu> i have all libqt3 and 4 related libraries installed already
<vivid> Seiryuu, it exists, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for file contents
<Seiryuu> alright
<milamber> Seiryuu: including the devs?
<Seiryuu> thanks, will try it
<Seiryuu> hmph
<Seiryuu> let me check
<kaehkoenen> segfault: small issue... only external mouse and that frackin' touchpad works... keyboard doesn't
<vivid> that file shouldnt be in a development package
<vivid> if it is, a packager has failed
<kaehkoenen> segfault: so whatever setting is now at 1 should be at 0 and vice versa :)
<Serraphyn> Seiryuu, try sudo apt-cache search lib | grep qt | grep gui
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: hmm, well now that you have mouse, can you get to System/Preference/Keyboard now?
<Serraphyn> Seiryuu, I find it as the last item in the list
<vivid> Seiryuu, what version of ubuntu and architecture are you using?
<zanberdo> installed ubuntu 10.04 server (32-bit) on hardware with two nics. I'm trying to configure the nics for active-backup. I have done this before with 8.04 server, but it appears that 10.04 has added some new wrinkles. I'm trying to locate documentation specific to 10.04 . When I attempt to aggregate the NIC's everything appears to work until I actually attempt to work online - I can't ssh to the host, I can't seem to connect to ou
<zanberdo> tside services such as with apt-get
<kaehkoenen> segfault: yeah, I can
<milamber> Seiryuu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582169/
<zanberdo> I know the individual nics work as I can configure either one and am able to connect via ssh or apt-get to the outside.
<Viaken> I've got a touchscreen that I calibrated by hand via /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-evtouch.conf. The calibration is off when I boot, but if I unplug and replug the USB cable, it works fine. It seems like evdev isn't reading that file on boot? Has anyone had similar issues?
<zanberdo> but the aggregation fails. any suggestions?
<milamber> Seiryuu: sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev
<_antant> linux rocks. windows fails
<Lantizia> hey anyone using webmin here?  I'm finding if I install from the .deb it doesn't recognize the rights of sudo users
<Serraphyn> milamber, I was trying to show him the way to fish not hand him a fish
<Pici> !webmin | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Seiryuu> ah, solved it
<milamber> Serraphyn: see my pastebin
<kubanc> how do i view IP's in my network with nmap command. i can only see number of connected machines
<Lantizia> Pici, don't care
<Serraphyn> milamber, eh?
<Seiryuu> ridiculously enough, I didn't install libqt4-gui.... go figure
<Seiryuu> should have been obvious
<Seiryuu> thanks people
<Serraphyn> milamber, ah nvm I see
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: not sure if changing those settings under keyboard layout are helping you, but now you might be able to rename your xorg.conf to something like xorg.conf.old and reboot.  Possible it will come out of it now.
<robdig> zanberdo: maybe this will help? http://help.krypt.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=128
<negativeOne> where do I go for help securing an ssh server?
<kaehkoenen> segfault: there are no real options under that menu that seem to help, but I'll give the reboot a shot
<Lantizia> (yeah I know it's much disliked, I don't even use it - a client wants it)... any there any users of webmin here?
<zanberdo> robdig I will check that out. thank you
<mang0> BOO!
<mang0> did you all jump?
<robdig> negativeOne: if by securing you mean obtaining, then you should be able to get one from the repositories. openssh-server is one
<negativeOne> robdig: no, i have it all up and working, just that'd I'd like to remain the only on in control of it.
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: just spontaneously had my machine reboot on me, so I may have missed your last msg
<robdig> negativeOne: you mean not allow users to set up ssh access to your server without your knowledge?
<biopyte> the fan of my t61 thinkpad is running constantly at maximum speed and maximum noise.  is there a safe way to decrease fan speed to intermediate levels?
<biopyte> using 10.10
<kaehkoenen> segfault: nice :)
<kaehkoenen> segfault: there aren't any viable options in the menu that can be toggled on/off to help with the keyboard
<xiaoy> how to merge subtitles to a MOV file with mencoder?
<kaehkoenen> segfault: I think I have to do it the hard way via the shell
<negativeOne> robdig: that would be one thing I would like to control.  Basically, prevent anyone else from accessing the server, and all portscans and attempts to access my server logged and me notified, etc
<negativeOne> robdig: I want to locked down
<negativeOne> *have it
<wad> I plugged in an external USB hard drive. "cat /proc/partitions" shows it is /dev/sdb, and there is a partition sdb1. "fdisk" shows that the file system is HPFS/NTFS. Yet I can't mount with "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/z", I get "The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.". But I know it does. Ideas?
<kaehkoenen> segfault: Is there some type of xorg.conf for Maverick that can be edited, because I might have done that...
<robdig> negativeOne: ah, i see. to keep others from setting up ssh, you can create a group (maybe called sshusers) and add the people who need to use ssh (like yourself) to it.
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: I was hoping that changing the keyboard type under the layout tab might help things... bummer.
<robdig> negativeOne: then find the AllowGroups variable in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and add the group name you created
<acicula> robdig: why not just disable the login shell for users that are not supposed to ssh in
<negativeOne> robdig: no one can access the server physically(going to remove the periferials) and I am the only user.  I just want to make it more secure and notify me whenever someone tries to access it
<robdig> negativeOne: as to stop port scanning, i'm sure there are some more modern tools out there now, the last time i had to do  that was in the 90s.
<frojnd> Does anyone know an alternative to VS's panel for monodevelop? I would like to perform multiple clicks and then start the graham's scan. Anyone knows?
<acicula> robdig: there is fail2ban for auto banning any scanners
<tbac2> hi I am using lubuntu 10.10 and this problem should beable to be solved even by someone who only uses normal ubuntu,
<kaehkoenen> segfault: Is there a Maverick-equivalent of the xorg.conf-file?
<robdig> negativeOne: acicula: thanks. seems i read something recently about knockd? think it had something to do with preventing/notifying of scans
<tbac2> I have changed ownership of the /etc/ folder and subfolders to my non root account and that broke SUDO
<tbac2> so now how do I fix that?
<negativeOne> robdig: Right now, I'd like to know any extra procedures to make it more secure and a method for letting me know of any attempts to access it
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: it's all done automagically now, so I don't think know.
<acicula> robdig: its a port knocking tool
<ChrisGagnon_> kaehkoenen: maverick looks for a xorg.conf file and uses /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d if you don't have one.
<acicula> tbac2: change it all back to root, dunno if thats the default for everything in /etc though. Generally speaking chowning anything to users outside of /home is a bad idea
<Nierle> hi how do i install lsb?
<tbac2> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<tbac2> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<[segfault]> ChrisBuchholz: that's what I was thinking too, but I am running 10.10 here and don't have an xorg.conf.d directory at all.. wierd
<robdig> negativeOne: one way is to not run services that are not required. if a service isn't running, a port won't respond. and for services required, like maybe ftp, use one of the secure versions.
<tbac2> this is what happens when I try to change it back to root
<antlong> i want to install mac over my ubuntu install, its in a cdr file. how can i mount it, so that it can overwrite everything
<acicula> tbac2: boot a rescue disc first
<kaehkoenen> ChrisGagnon_: thanks, I'm fairly sure I've messed something up in the xorg.conf.d directory
<antlong> i dont have a big enough dvd to burn the thing >.<
<robdig> acicula: thanks. so it helps test security i guess.
<tbac2> what is a rescue disk?
<[segfault]> ChrisBuchholz: ahh..I was looking in the wrong place.. cool
<acicula> tbac2: the livecd
<negativeOne> robdig: this is my first server, so how do I do all that?
<tbac2> okay I did
<kaehkoenen> ChrisGagnon_ segfault: most likely with the 50-synaptics.conf file
<tbac2> but there is no rescue or anything on it
<acicula> robdig: no it just hides services until your complete a port knocking sequence
<samic> I have a problem with flash! most flashes in firefox load perfectly but some flashes does load or have problems!
<robdig> acicula: ah
<WillGil> hey, i am trying to format a hdd from ubuntu 10.10 live cd and when i hit w in fdisk to write the new partition table i get device busy.  lsof gives errors
<[segfault]> kaehkoenen: ChrisBuchholz: yes, that's probably the place.  Thanks! I learned something new :)
<WillGil> any insight
<Polah> antlong: Do you have a large enough flash drive?
<antlong> Polah, no thats the other problem
<antlong> Polah, i was thinking maybe making a partition of something?
<antlong> or*
<tbac2> if I go into the live cd and just go into terminal and do "sudo chown -R root:root mountlocations/etc/ will that work?
<Hodr> Installed Ubuntu on my Raid, swapped HD's to a different machine, and now neither eth0 or eth1 are working, any ideas?
<tbac2> acicula,  if I go into the live cd and just go into terminal and do "sudo chown -R root:root mountlocations/etc/ will that work?
<acicula> Hodr: ubuntu remembers whichs nics map where
<acicula> Hodr: so your new nics are called eth2, eth3 etc
<Hodr> ok, thx, will try it out
<robdig> negativeOne: there are a number of websites and books that could help you out, but beyond what i can help you with here. however some of the others here may be able to help
<negativeOne> robdig: thanks!
<genii-around> Hodr: Alternately, remove the old references to those adapters in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<acicula> ^^ thats the config file i was looking for
<acicula> basically remove the eth0 and eth1 references and relabel eth3 to eth0, etc
<tbac2> i cant believe this is so difficult
<robdig> negativeOne: good luck
<tbac2> the devs dont think very well
<tbac2> when they make an os
<acicula> tbac2: i think so
<Hodr> acicula, I get an error "eth2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<ubuntu_> what is the file location that ubuntu uses for hdd mapping
<acicula> tbac2: you completely break an os by messing with critical system files and then complain its too hard to fix?
<tbac2> it isnt broken really
<tbac2> it should be simple to fix
<samic> can someone with ubuntu check this game? http://armorgames.com/play/6833/sieger  it loads but when I press play nothing happen! I works perfectly in windoes!
<Hodr> acicula, I get the same error for eth0-3
<[segfault]> samic: works fine for me in 10.10 under firefox 4.0b13
<acicula> Hodr: well eth0 and eth1 arent in your current sytem, so that makes sense, best start by deleteing the mappings in the file genii-around mentioned
<Hodr> acicula, eth4 worked :-/
<acicula> Hodr: then see what nics are found?
<tbac2> uhg fuck it ill figure it out myself, cant believe tis this hard to find a solution for something that should be so simple, why dont the devs think hmm maybe we should put an easy way to beable to login on ROOT
<Hodr> and 5 :-)
<tbac2> fuck sakes
<FloodBot3> tbac2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaehkoenen> ChrisGagnon_: Is there a place I would go to disable /dev/input/mouse0?
<samic> [segfault]: so what do you think the problem is? can you check your flash version?
<Gray> working for me too(10.10, Firefox 3.6.15)
<[segfault]> samic flash version 10.2.152.27
<samic> I have Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<acicula> tbac2: you can try the rescue option from the grub boot menu and then drop to root, otherwise just execute the commands from a shell on the livecd?
<Stef_> Hi does anybody can help me with setting up a sms server ? Thanks.
<jksalfjskladjflk> damn
<[segfault]> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gray> I'm using 10.3 beta because I started having problems with 10.2 this week
<samic> It's really strange! I have same problem with some movie sites too!
<Gray> samic: does it come up as a gray box?
<samic> what can I do?!
<jksalfjskladjflk> okay   sorry
<samic> Gray: what's a gray box?!
<Serraphyn> Can someone help me or show me a website about how to get a Acer Aspire 5000 laptop to use 3d graphics? its an SiS Mirage 2 Video card(built in)
<milamber> !info kannel | Stef_
<ubottu> Stef_: kannel (source: kannel): WAP and SMS gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2fakesync1 (maverick), package size 1127 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<acicula> Serraphyn: eh what makes you think you dont have any 3d acceleration now?
<Stef_> Thanks!
<samic> I have checked with Midori and it's the same!
<Gray> I mean, instead of loading is it just a gray square where the video/game should be?
<Serraphyn> acicula, slow graphics and the inability to turn on desktop enchancements.
<samic> no! I sea the loading! but when I click on "Click to Play" nothin happens!
<Gray> Oh, not sure then
<Gray> If it is an issue with flash this Firefox add-on might be able to help(if you're using Flash)
<samic> is there anyway to unistall all firefox plugins (including flash)?
<Gray> http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flash-aid
<hssnfx> hi
<hssnfx> i  hve  a   problem
<Gray> someone on the Ubuntuforums made it and it tries to resolve any Flash issues
<hssnfx> is  there any one can help me ?
<samic> i'll check it now thank you
<Serraphyn> hssnfx, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<milamber> samic: .mozilla/plugins
<slinzex> I use live cd and gparted to resize a linux partition. But the RESIZE option is unavailable. What happens anybody?
<acicula> Serraphyn: i dont see a binary driver for your sis chipset, which means you are stuck with the provided opensource xorg driver
<samic> milamber: I don't have a plugins folder in my ~/.mozilla !!
<Serraphyn> acicula, thanks for confirming, that was what I cam to also regarding it
<slinzex> here's my fdisk info http://pastie.org/1686975
<hssnfx> I can't shutdwon my ubuntu
<milamber> samic: maybe they changed it, lemme check
<hssnfx> i have some problem with thi
<hssnfx> this
<acicula> Serraphyn: its worth making sure the sis driver is loaded though, and not the default vesa driver
<Serraphyn> slinzex, umm depending on how your doing it I think you might be at max primary partitions and can't resize
<genii-around> samic: Might be somehwere like ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/extensions
<samic> genii-around: aren't these addons?!
<hssnfx> hey look , before T bought a laptop  , I simply removed the power cable and the system turned off !1
<slinzex> Serraphyn: I have free space without any filesystem on it. But still can't resize
<raven> hi
<hssnfx> but now when I remove the power cable of my laptop , the system still keep on working :(
<raven> ISOs made with dd contain files ending with ;1 - any way to convert theese isos?
<apri-fh> morning all
<milamber> samic: try /usr/lib/firefox-<version>/plugins or /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<Serraphyn> slinzex, free space isn't counted twoards partition information, you are still only allowd up to 4 primary(including extended) volumes
<ben__> il ya des fr
<slinzex> Serraphyn: but how to know how much i have now?
<slinzex> Serraphyn: have you seen my pastie?
<Serraphyn> slinzex, if the free space isn't int he extended partition your hosed and will have to delete and rebuild the extended to include it all
<slinzex> Serraphyn: the free space is not in extended partition
<slinzex> Serraphyn: it's outside
<Serraphyn> slinzex, then with your current setup, you will not be able to partition the free space
<slinzex> Serraphyn: is there some solution? I have no free space on /
<linux_lover> heloo every one
<linux_lover> need an help
<linux_lover> any one  plzzzzz
<Serraphyn> slinzex, the solution isn't one you'll want to hear, extended is gonna have to be removed and resetup properly
<Serraphyn> linux_lover, ask your question, and enter is not way to end a sentence.
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings Everyone.
<linux_lover> serraphy sir
<linux_lover> actually iwant to create an drive image of my installed  ubuntu
<slinzex> Serraphyn: mm yes, I can do fsarchiver backup , make partitions, and then restore?
<linux_lover> so that i can restore it after my ubuntu crachses
<linux_lover> soo all ihae to do is
<inashdeen> hi,wanna help with shockwave,anyone
<Serraphyn> slinzex, yeah thats one way, I just put my data on a usb drive and reinstall when i need to do a major part change
<RubenAlonzo> is anyone running Elegant Gnome Theme?
<linux_lover> just create an ext4fs partition than
<linux_lover> restore it right
<kent_> should i install grub on an ubuntu only netbook?
<Da|Mummy> how do i enable ssl connections to usenet on ubuntu?
<milamber> linux_lover: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19446/make-a-drive-image-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<slinzex> thx
<RubenAlonzo> kent_ what is Grub please?
<Serraphyn> milamber, my correct vid is being loaded, just so 'slow' and clunky... probably should have used Xubuntu for this laptop
<linux_lover> one more question
<Serraphyn> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<RubenAlonzo> im an ubuntu total noob, just learning the ropes
<hotrod> hi people, i use ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat and when i open console and run this command ` sudo apt-get update ` i take this error. how can i fix ?  ` W: GPG error: http://archive.getdeb.net lucid-getdeb Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A8A515F046D7E7CF `
<milamber> Serraphyn: the new version of flash has a lot of problems for windows and linux, so don't despair :)
<milamber> have you tried downgrading your flash?
<Serraphyn> milamber, its not even a flash issue
<Serraphyn> its just moving windows I get wierd slow movements
<linux_lover> i get an " requires installation of untrusted packages " error while installing softwares from ubuntu software center.
<linux_lover> plz help seyyaphyn sir
<kent_> i don't want to install grub if it just takes up time while i boot, but if i need it, i'll install it
<inashdeen> anyone?
<milamber> Serraphyn: yeah, i did a quick google search on your card and the support isn't great unfortunately
<RubenAlonzo> linux-lover, i have the quick install command for that, lemme go get it, i just installed those
<genii-around> samic: Ah right. I got addons and plugins confused for a minute
<Serraphyn> milamber, I know. Was hoping it had improved since last time I looked.
<linux_lover> i get an "requires installation of untrusted packages" error while installing softwares from  ubuntu ubuntu software center
<linux_lover> plz helpppp
<Serraphyn> linux_lover, someone already said they where helping you, please be patient.
<linux_lover> ok serraphyn sir
<soreau> linux_lover: Do you have additional repos enabled?
<linux_lover> sir let me see plz
<holger> howdy
<samic> genii-around: I deleted all firefox* folders in /usr/lib unistalled firefox and installed again! same with flash player! nothings changed al all!
<samic> alsoo all my plugins are there!!
<WTF_kevin> ok
<Serraphyn> linux_lover, I apperciate the respect, but don't call me sir please.
<RubenAlonzo> linux_lover i did this for the untrusted apps:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<inashdeen> anyone?
<milamber> inashdeen: anyone what?
<Berengarius> I need help migrating a Linux distribution from an USB stick to an SSD on a KVM-less system
<inashdeen> anyone knows how to use sockwave in ubuntu?
<WTF_kevin> #seeks
<juniour> hi
<Berengarius> did copy all the files, changed /etc/fstab from UUID mount to /dev /sda#
<milamber> inashdeen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Berengarius> but doesn't work
<hotrod> hi people, i use ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat and when i open console and run this command ` sudo apt-get update ` i take this error. how can i fix ?  ` W: GPG error: http://archive.getdeb.net lucid-getdeb Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A8A515F046D7E7CF `
<Stef_> Hi, my lmsensors applet loads the cpu temps fine, but i only see the icons of my hdd temps, but not the 'real' temps output. Can someone help me ?
<acicula> Berengarius: a live usb stick or an actual installation on a usb stick, also have you considered running a headless ssh based installation?
<Berengarius> actual installation on an ARM NSLU...
<inashdeen> milamber: by fact, i got a bit of prob using the module u gave, it runs windows firefox in my linux firefox, not the shickwave plugin!
<Berengarius> acicula  an actual installation on an ARM NSLU...
<juniour> hey i have laptop of sony vaio 3gb ram ,core to duo processor,512mb graphic card. i wanna to upgrade my ram to 4gb is this config will support
<milamber> !details | inashdeen that is relevant information
<ubottu> inashdeen that is relevant information: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<acicula> Berengarius: are you copying over the contents of a liveusb stick, or did you create an actual installation on the usb stick by going throug the installer, the two are different
<milamber> inashdeen: have you installed the plugin in the windows/wine version of firefox?
<Berengarius> acicula: I installed on the USB stick and now want to move over to an SSD
<hotrod> noone around here can answer my question ?
<BluesKaj> hotrod, open synaptic /edit /repositories find that deb ppa entry and uncheck or remove it
<hotrod> BluesKaj:  let me try
<juniour> hey i have laptop of sony vaio 3gb ram ,core to duo processor,512mb graphic card. i wanna to upgrade my ram to 4gb is this config will support
<acicula> Berengarius: you need to copy all the files, fix fstab references and make sure grub is installed on the new disk and its references updated
<Berengarius> acicula: oh shoot, the loader references....
<Berengarius> letmecheck...
<milamber> !pae | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<slinzex> using wine office 2007, it crashes when I try to save as PDF
<sinisterstuf> hotrod, unless it's there for a reason perhaps you should try removing the Lucid sources from your repository? seeing as you're using maverick…
<acicula> Berengarius: first install grub, then run update-grub
<hotrod> sinisterstuf and BluesKaj thanks for help. it is work now
<noob> hi
<milamber> juniour: if you use 64bit ubuntu it will be fine out of the box
<BluesKaj> hotrod, sorry it's /settings/repositories
<Stef_> Hi, my lmsensors applet loads the cpu temps fine, but i only see the icons of my hdd temps, but not the 'real' temps output. Can someone help me ?
<juniour> milamber my system is 64 bit
<hotrod> BluesKaj:  thank you, i find and fix. i love linux and linux users....
<acicula> Stef_: you need to install hddtemp for that
<acicula> !hddtemp
<juniour> it will work perfectly
<Stef_> yes hddtemp is installed.
<Stef_> but it's like it won't load on the startup of ubuntu
<inashdeen> milamber: ok, i medical student, need to run a software comes with the book. tried native on firefox, said plugin missing, went to shockwave site, there is no shockwave for linux, so did a quick gogoling, found that i need a .dcr file player, did the (windows)firefox installation in wine, then install shockwave 11.5 in it, try to play the presentation, i think it didnt work, then tried shockwave 9.5 ( i think so), it works in fire
<Berengarius> will have a try.
<webroasters> hey guys. Does anyone know when the newest Ubuntu will be out? 11.04? Is there going to be an 11.04?
<acicula> Stef_: then you have to check its running and check the settings of the sensors applet if they are enabled
<milamber> juniour: well, the system supports that much ram
<RubenAlonzo> webroasters: i read in  the summer
<Da|Mummy> ok seriously, someone tell me right now how to enable SSL connections in  linux for that matter
<juniour> milamber thanks
<sinisterstuf> webroasters, 11.04 April 2011
<acicula> Da|Mummy: that question does not make sense
<Sample> if I have an (executable?) in my current directory, why in ubuntu am I unable to just type that filename and have it launch, but rather it seems I have to type "./filename". am I correct about that?
<milamber> !11.04 | webroasters
<inashdeen> milamber: plugin into linux firefox, by changing preferences, failde, then using mozplugger, kind of follow step by step, guess what, i end up running firefox.exe inside firefox linux box for the presentation i was supposed to see.
<ubottu> webroasters: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Sample> or in linux in general i shoudl say
<Da|Mummy> acicula, i cant connect to SSL usenet with linux
<webroasters> So, there is going to be an 11.04. I heard that they were thinking of doing rolling updates in stead of big releases
<webroasters> which i think would be a big mistake
<milamber> inashdeen: does shockwave 9.5 work? what do you mean when you say works fine?
<raven> ISOs made with dd contain files ending with ;1 - any way to convert theese isos?
<acicula> Da|Mummy: eh your usenet client will have to include ssl support, which seems likely but best check the specific package you are using.
<webroasters> ok thx guys
<webroasters> you guys rock
<Da|Mummy> acicula, it does include ssl, the same client works in win with ssl
<Da|Mummy> im using a win client over wine
<sinisterstuf> Sample, I can't give you the fundamental answer as to *why* but yes, you have to specify the location of the file to run, even when it is in your working directory
<milamber> webroasters: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/darily_ubuntu_updates/
<Sample> sinisterstuf: okay having just moved to linux this struck me as exceptionally odd, but thanks for responding
 * milamber shoot, he gone :(
<slinzex> using wine office 2007, it crashes when I try to save as PDF
<acicula> Sample: its absolutely referenced with the exception of whatever is in your executable PATH list
<acicula> Sample: so ./program-name means /path/to/where/ever/program-name-is/program-name
<sinisterstuf> Sample, not that it's not necessery if the file you want to execute is in your $PATH
<inashdeen> milamber: sorry for lots of typing error, clumsy me. yup, the 9.5 works in firefox.exe.  i can play the presentation in wine version of firefox, only the font is not smooth.
<sinisterstuf> *note
<chasis> is it possibl to start a program minimized from command line? if this program doesn't have any start minimized option
<Stef_> acicula: i think everything is configured like it must be
<acicula> Stef_: eh?
<pikkfaen> hello
<raven> ISOs made with dd contain files ending with ;1 - any way to convert theese isos?
<Psydoll> hello i have a problem with ubunut, i keep getting a bus error and the software center wont load from the GUI
<Sample> right, I suppose I was just assuming there would be some "smarts" as to always suffixing $PATH with checking my current working directory as well
<milamber> inashdeen: then i would say that is going to be your best bet as there is no shockwave for linux. the only other option is a xp virtual machine (which seems excessive if you have something working)
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Psydoll> Bus error (core dumped). 0%
<Stef_> acicula: (sorry for bad english) do i need to change the lm-sensors conf file and add the hdd's ?
<Psydoll> thats the error that i get
<pikkfaen> ubuntu is crap windows rocks
<psusi> raven: dd does not "make" an iso... it just copies data
<numberto> Please can somebody help me with restoring unlinked files ?
<ozzloy> i just updated and rebooted.  every time i log in at the login screen, i get sent back to the login screen.  what's happening
<mithridates> I wanna root login to ubuntu in console mode, how can I do that? it just let me login with my default user
<raven> psusi, how to make an iso then?
<ozzloy> ?
<acicula> Stef_: hddtemp and lm-sensors re two separate monitoring programs
<ozzloy> how do i troubleshoot this?
<Sample> the ./ seems kind of unnecessary/redundant
<pikkfaen> h
<pikkfaen> hh
<pikkfaen> h
<pikkfaen> h
<pikkfaen> h
<FloodBot1> pikkfaen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> raven: drag files to the cd in nautilus
<ozzloy> i can Ctl+Alt+f1 and login fine there
<Stef_> acicula: so there is also a hddtemp conf file ?
<_Alex__> pikkfean: Ubuntu is not bad, but debian is better
<Psydoll> anyone know this error?
<raven> psusi, i need isos
<ozzloy> but i can't login through gdm
<acicula> Stef_: that i dont know
<milamber> Sample: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<ozzloy> i don't know where to look for troubleshooting this
<psusi> raven: files in isos always have a ;1 or some other number on them... usually the filesystem ignores that part... what are you using that is showing it?
<slinzex> using wine office 2007, it crashes when I try to save as PDF
<yellabs-r2> hello all you good people
<mithridates> ozzloy: I can't choose root when I do ctl+F1
<inashdeen> milamber: well, i try my best not to run it that way, because you see, my presentation kind of need precision especially on diagrams,labelling( everything goes offside), and i dont think i wan to virtualize another xp ( boycoot windows,whenever possible).i sthere a way to just embed shocwave inside linux firefox???
<acicula> Stef_: you can use dpkg-query -L <packagename> to list what files are installed
<acicula> Stef_: or just browse the package in aptitude
<yellabs-r2> is there such a thing as an ubuntu tablet ?
<psusi> raven: iso is the type of filesystem that goes on cds
<milamber> inashdeen: no, there is not
<pikkfaen> ggg
<pikkfaen> g
<pikkfaen> g
<pikkfaen> g
<pikkfaen> g
<pikkfaen> g
<FloodBot1> pikkfaen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pikkfaen> g
<yellabs-r2> directions are welcome :)
<raven> psusi, nautilus
<ozzloy> mithridates, yes, that's true, you can't log in as root
<mithridates> ozzloy: I guess we are asking same thing
<_Alex__> !kick
<psusi> raven: you mean you opened it in file-roller?
<negativeOne> *roulette
<inashdeen> milamber: ok, thanks then :-(
<pikkfaen> g
<pikkfaen> g
<pikkfaen> g
<pikkfaen> g
<FloodBot1> pikkfaen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> raven: aka "archive manager"
<yellabs-r2> is there such a thing as an ubuntu tablet ?
<yellabs-r2> is there such a thing as an ubuntu tablet ?
<ozzloy> mithridates, maybe.  i can't login as a regular user graphically.  sounds like you can't login as root, which is a different problem
<mithridates> ozzloy: but I need to change my default user home directory and rename it and it's not possible in gdm when I'm logged in with that user
<randomperson> i have an esata card that i cant get working, lspci doesnt even see it..... can someone help?
<pikkfaen> g
<pikkfaen> f
<pikkfaen> f
<pikkfaen> f
<pikkfaen> f
<pikkfaen> f
<pikkfaen> f
<FloodBot1> pikkfaen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yellabs-r2> nice bot
<yellabs-r2> i guess i came in on the wrong moment
<raven> psusi, yes
<ozzloy> mithridates, i am pretty sure that's a different problem
<dougl> I for get what I install 64 or 32 bit -> how can I tell what ubuntu 10.10 I installed?
<sinisterstuf> yellabs-r2, possibly. with the flexibility of linux you can probably install ubuntu on a tablet that had something else on it before
<yellabs-r2> in the middle of a bot war ?
<mithridates> ok I just wanted to know if you know it
<_Alex__> Someone, kick pikkafean
<yellabs-r2> i see
<inashdeen> dougl: go to ubuntu software center, choose installed software
<mithridates> guys do u know how to login as root in ubuntu console mode?
<psusi> raven: hrm... sounds like a bug in file-roller then... why are you opening it with that anyhow?
<sinisterstuf> yellabs-r2, no, just flooding
<[segfault]> mithridates: sudo -i
<yellabs-r2> a okey
<inashdeen> dougl: sorry , read it wrongly
<DaPenguin> mithridates, you can either su up or actually create a root account
<psusi> raven: try right clicking on it and mounting it instead
<yellabs-r2> but there are no known ubuntu tablets ( pre-installed ) yet ?
<raven> psusi, it is mounted in nautilus
<mithridates> [segfault]: the problem is that it doesn't logout from the other user, and I need to rename that user so it says that you are logged in with that and I can't change it
<inashdeen> mithridates: are you saying bout terminal?
<mcb_> mithridates: do suso su root. It will ask your password
<bignono1> i want to edit etc/wvdial.conf , how can i do that?
<yellabs-r2> maybe dell streak or somtehing like that?
<danandrichelle> Before downloading ubuntu onto my computer I backed up my files onto 9 DVDs to restore once I switched over.  Now that I have the new operating system on my computer I would like to get my files restored, but when I run the DVD a message indicates a failure recognize the program used to start.  I downloaded a software called "Simple Backup Restore" but it does not recognize this either.  How do I restore files backed
<danandrichelle>  up on a Windows Vista operating system onto ubuntu?
<dougl> inashdeen, not to worry - I will read it wrong :) = thanks for the effort tho
<yellabs-r2> danandrichelle, what archive type ? tar ? zip ?
<randomperson> i have an esata card that i cant get working, lspci doesnt even see it..... can someone help???
<[segfault]> mithridates: well just do 'sudo passwd root' first and give to enable the root account, then logout and login as root from ther.
<sinisterstuf> dougl, I'm not sure if it'll give you the answer you want but try opening a terminal and typing: uname -m
<dougl> I am pretty sure it is 64 bit but I wanted to double check cuz I wanna know what flash I should install
<mcb_> mithridates: After you log as root, you can change the root password by the command passwd.
<yellabs-r2> might be possible to extract them ?
<psusi> raven: open a terminal and type mount and pastebin the results
<milamber> dougl: uname -a
<mithridates> [segfault]: I have the password for root, but the problem is that I can't logout the other user
<danandrichelle> zip
<qubitar> rar
<sinisterstuf> milamber, uname -a shows all information, uname -m only shows the architecture (I think)
<WXZ> can anyone open up openoffice writer, go to tools > customize and click the keyboard tab, then click the save button
<WXZ> and then send me the file it creates
<yellabs-r2> danandrichelle , so its an archive and you can extract it any place you like ?
<yellabs-r2> or not ?
<Psydoll> anyone here know about ubuntu?
<sinisterstuf> WXZ, is libre office fine too?
<dougl> sinisterstuf, milamber thanks guys.
<[segfault]> mithridates: is there something running that you need to keep running as that user or are you actually having trouble logging out?
<yellabs-r2> Psydool , come agian ?
<milamber> sinisterstuf: you are correct
<dougl> Psydoll, !ubuntu
<sinisterstuf> dougl, you're welcome
<Psydoll> yellabs im having a bus error when i do sudo apt-get install wine
<Psydoll> or any other program
<danandrichelle> Thanks, why does it give me an error message telling me it doesn't recognize?
<dougl> this channel is so good to me .... love the channel and love my ubuntu :)
<sinisterstuf> milamber, I'm just not sure if uname -m displays the architecture of your machine or the architecture of the OS you installed…
<ozzloy> mithridates, you can't log in as root
<milamber> sinisterstuf: os you installed
<ozzloy> mithridates, you have to log in as your regular user, then sudo to root
<inashdeen> dougl: new user or old one??uhuhu'
<mithridates> [segfault]: I've trouble logging out, look I login to root like this : parent:$ sudo -i , now I'm in root#:
<phaidros> is there any chance to get spca1528 get running in v4l1 mode?
<mithridates> [segfault]: when in root I try too renmae parrent, it says you are logged in with parrent and you can't change it
<milamber> sinisterstuf: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<[segfault]> mithridates: just do 'logout', then 'logout' again, and relog as root.  I guess I don't understand why you can't just completely log out first..
<psusi> mithridates: no, sudo runs a program AS root... you are still logged in as whoever you are logged in as
<sinisterstuf> milamber, thanks, I'll remember that for future
<yellabs-r2> sudo apt-get -f
<danandrichelle> It says I "don't have permission".
<mithridates> I guess I can't explain it well, how can I boot ubuntu with root?
<psusi> mithridates: right click top right menu -> log out
<milamber> just for the sake of saying it, ubuntu officially does not recommend doing anything as root
<psusi> mithridates: choose rescue mode from the grub menu
<airstrike> and there's probably no reason to do so
<mithridates> milamber: just for the sake of renaming my current user I recommend it to ubuntu to let me do that
<mithridates> psusi: that's a good solution
<[segfault]> mithridates: just open a virtual console with ctrl-alt-f1 and log in.  username:root  password:yourrootpassword
<mithridates> thanks
<yellabs-r2> danandrichelle, open terminal , then sudo nautilus , you are now root , be carefull, now browse to archive and extract
<psusi> [segfault]: there is no root password by default, and setting one is ill advised
<ruan> gksudo nautilus.
<bignono1> thanks
<[segfault]> psusi: he already has one set, from what I understand..
<ruan> !gksudo
<mithridates> [segfault]: that's not possible because my goal is renaming my current default user, and if it's logged in it will not let me to rename it
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Psydoll> how do i check how much space is left on my hdd?
<Psydoll> with out the command line?
<psusi> [segfault]: doesn't sound like it
<yellabs-r2> gksudo , then :)
<sinisterstuf> is there any reason why not to use Ubuntu 64-bit?
<yellabs-r2> danandrichelle, open terminal , then gksudo nautilus , you are now root , be carefull, now browse to archive and extract
<ruan> Psydoll: accessories > disk usage analyser or gparted
<[segfault]> psusi: thought he said earlier that he had a root passwd, but perhaps I misread that.
<psusi> mithridates: is there not another user you can log in as instead of the current one you want to rename?
<mithridates> psusi: no there is not, I guess that rescue mode is the best one
<milamber> mithridates: you can do it without being root, http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-kill-users-processes
<mithridates> psusi: if it doesn't force me to log in by default user
<psusi> mithridates: either rescue mode, or MAKE another user you can log in as, make it an admin, then log in as that user and rename the first
<Psydoll> ruan ty
<[segfault]> mithridates: it seems like the simplest method is like psusi says, just boot into recovery mode and do it there.
<samic>  as I have this flash problem with both firefox and Midori, do you think it's something about flashplugin itself?!
<bubblegummybear> samic: tried Chrome?
<mithridates> milamber: that works, thaks man
<chrisjenkinson> i have somehow managed to change the C drive on my windows vista partition into the D drive, so it doesn't boot into windows correctly any more. I think it's something to do with migrating my ubuntu wubi install to a full partition. Any ideas on how to change it back?
<dougl> I am confused as to how to install flash in ubuntu 10.10 -> the channel suggested a link but reading is just has instructions for 9.04 as latest... should I follow the 9.04 intall instructions?
<yellabs-r2> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mithridates> I'm going to battle see if these solutions work
<samic> bubblegummybear: actually it's another problem! I have never successful in bring chrome to work in ubuntu!
<puff> Sorry, wrong channel.
<jrib> dougl: what link?  What do the instructions tell you to do?
<yellabs-r2> its crowded here :)
<bubblegummybear> samic: google.com/chrome , download, install and done? lol
<ruan> samic: why? have you tried to install chromium from the repos?
<samic> if you want i can just try it again now!
<danandrichelle> what's gksudo nautilus?
<dougl> jrib, the are for 9.04 and later sorry I miss read
<ruan> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ilea> can someone tell me a good compresion application that suports winrar arhives?
<dougl> dougl !flash
<dougl> !flash dougl
<ruan> sudo runs as root, gksudo sets graphical apps to run as root
<jrib> !rar | ilea
<ubottu> ilea: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BluesKaj> bubblegummybear, install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bubblegummybear> BluesKaj: wp? XD
<chrisjenkinson> yellabs-r2, is that directed at me? i didn't install windows after ubuntu.
<ilea> ok
<yellabs-r2> danandrichelle , its a command to start your file manager as root, so you can extract the archive you have been trying to open without succes..
<jakeriver> ilea: for linux ark is quite working.
<nit-wit> dougl, just install the restricted extras in synaptic you will get flash and other codecs ....eetc
 * psusi never understood how rar got popular... it is horribly slow and not that great at compressing either
<dougl> jrib, I dunno the link it was from the bot
 * ruan prefers 7z
<BluesKaj> bubblegummybear, well,did you ?
<yellabs-r2> okey , so state the problem again, some one else might be able to offer some help..
<dougl> nit-wit, so search for 'restricted' in synaptic?
<bubblegummybear> BluesKaj: huh?
<bubblegummybear> BluesKaj: I was helping out someone lol
<chrisjenkinson> yellabs-r2, i have somehow managed to change the C drive on my windows vista partition into the D drive, so it doesn't boot into windows correctly any more. I think it's something to do with migrating my ubuntu wubi install to a full partition. Any ideas on how to change it back?
<nit-wit> dougl, it is called ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> bubblegummybear, oh sry :P
<bubblegummybear> no problem XD
<dougl> nit-wit, thanks - found it = appreciate the help
<nit-wit> dougl, no prblem that should do it.
<yellabs-r2> chrisjenkinson , it does not boot at all ?
<yellabs-r2> chrisjenkinson , it does not boot at all , not even ubuntu ?
<chrisjenkinson> yellabs-r2, it boots into vista, but nothing comes up except a background & cursor. i can ctrl-alt-delete to get to the task manager and start explorer.exe. ubuntu works fine
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, sudo update-grub
<nit-wit> chrisjenkinson, run thgs script and pastebin it,  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<yellabs-r2> BluesKaj , it does boot vista, just not properly
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, it detects "Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda3" rather than Windows Vista
<chrisjenkinson> nit-wit, ok thx
<_Alex__> lol, Vista
<samic> bubblegummybear: I did as you said about chrome! it doesn't work! is says: samic@F29:~$ /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome %U
<samic> [31546:31546:4412507670:ERROR:json_pref_store.cc(91)] Error reading Preferences: File doesn't exist. /home/samic/.config/google-chrome/Local State: No such file or directory
<samic> [31546:31546:4412518981:ERROR:json_pref_store.cc(91)] Error reading Preferences: File doesn't exist. /home/samic/.config/google-chrome/Default/Preferences: No such file or directory
<samic> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot1> samic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yellabs-r2> hmm, could give the grub update a try
<yellabs-r2> any way , got to go, do some serieus sword fighting :)
<ruan> samic: it didnt install properly.
<yellabs-r2> goog luck to all, and God Bless :)
<chrisjenkinson> nit-wit, yellabs-r2 BluesKaj http://pastebin.com/DE1qk0na
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, yeah , I had that prob too...go one more menu into the rescue partition and find the repair windows option
<yellabs-r2> good *
<samic> I just downloede it from google.chrom and run it!
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, sorry what do you mean "one more menu"?
<samic> bubblegummybear: what should I do now as chrome doesn't work?
<danandrichelle> thanks
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, click on the rescue partition
<randomperson> how do i get ubuntu server (maverik) to recognize/make usable eSata card and hdd's?
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 > Using CLI to Boot I entered: 'set root=(hd0,7); linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sd07 ro; initrd /initrd.img; boot' and obtained: "ALERT! /dev/sd07 does not exist. Dropping to a shell! BusyBox (initramfs) _". GParted showed me that /dev/sda7 exists though. How to proceed?
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, what is the rescue partition?
<ruben_hood> hi, i need to change the host name. i do "sudo hostname newname" but it doesn't work
<ruben_hood> any help? thanks
<bignono1> i have a 3g usb modem how i can connect with ?
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda3
<bullgard4> ruben_hood: "it doesn't work" is no precise description.
<samic> I won't upgrade ubuntu to a newer version again! since last time my computer is really ...
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, i've done that, it loads vista, but it doesn't load my profile, takes me to a blank screen and has the C drive as D. I have to use task manager to start explorer.exe and little actually works
<bignono1> i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<milamber> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bignono1> 7.10 yep
<bignono1> old lapy
<oCean> bignono1: no longer supported
<Rt666-1> hell -o
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<bignono1> but i can use that modem?
<Rt666-1> hello wild
<oCean> bignono1: the support issue is offtopic here. You have to upgrade
<Rt666-1> satanic ubuntu is the best
<bignono1> please
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, at the D: prompt do fixmbr ...it doesn't matter that C is now D right now , that can be fixed later
<bignono1> satanic/
<bignono1> satanic ubuntu?
<ruben_hood> bullgard4: when i reboot, it haves the old name
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, thx, what would I do after that? unfortunately it's this computer I'm talking about
<qubitar> ubuntu rocks
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, afterwards reboot into ubuntu and sudo update-grub , it should work for you
<bignono1> is there a version 10.04 lite for old machines?
<samic> Ubuntu Software Center >> Installed Software   how can I get a text list of these programs to install again after a fresh system?
<milamber> !clone | samic
<ubottu> samic: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xangua> !lubuntu | bignono1
<ubottu> bignono1: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, thanks. I'll give that a go.
<ruan> huh... hmm
<bignono1> thanx ubotuu and xangua , i'll try it
<ruan> theres this file.. it only gives me errors when i try to do stuff with it
<bullgard4> ruben_hood: What is the contents of /etc/hostname?
<ruan> if i try to open it as mp3, it says error: corrupt file
<ruan> if i try to copy it, it gives some splicing error
<ruan> all the other files in the directory work and copy fine
<mithridates> I renamed my username, now I should change the oldusername to the new one in all files, any help?
<ruan> going to try to root-copy the file..
<Dattebayo> can i make my workspace like having two column and two row?
<samic> milamber: I don't want all the packages! I just want softwares that spw up in Ubuntu Software Center >> Installed Software
<ruben_hood> bullguard4: thank! i had to edit that file after tun the sudo hostname command
<erUSUL> mithridates: chown $USER:$USER file; to do that to a whole dir tree « chown -R $USER:$USER dir/ »
<oCean> Dattebayo: right-click workspaces > preferences
<ruan> Error splicing file: Permission denied
<milamber> samic: that command doesn't give you *all* the packages, it gives you the packages you have installed, which is what you are asking for, isn't it?
<ruan> happens in a gksudo nautilus instance too..
<mithridates> erUSUL: I'm talking about gdm files, I renamed my default user, now some app don't run because they were refered to my  older home directory. I need to change them to $HOME or the new home directory path
<Dattebayo> doesnt it rotate from up and down?
<oCean> ruan: have you used that file in windows?
<mithridates> erUSUL: u mean : chown -R $USER:$USER ~ will do the job?
<erUSUL> mithridates: what apps are thowe?
<erUSUL> those*
<samic> milamber: no! there can be some packages that is the orgin of my correct problems and I can't check that long list!! but if i was abale to extract Ubuntu Software Center >> Installed Software
<mithridates> erUSUL: some desktop app like screenlet
<nit-wit> chrisjenkinson, so XP is in a extended, the W7 still has the wubi in it's boot files, have run update-grub in Ubuntu since you transfered? Have you resized the windows and was a chkdsk run
<dougl> nit-wit, you still here - installed the restricted stuff but facebook/firefox still says I need to install flash - any suggestions?
<erUSUL> mithridates: i will grep my home dir for places where the old home dir path is « grep -R "/home/oldusername" ~/.* ~/* » then replace it where it is found
<mithridates> erUSUL: I got it, thanks man
<ruan> oCean: yes i have used it in windows
<erUSUL> mithridates: no problem
<ruan> in terminal, it just says cp: reading 'file.mp3': Permission denied
<ruan> even with sudo
<DystaN> what would be the best user friendly torrent client for Ubuntu ? something like Utorrent (Micro TOrrent) , that you can add all the trackers from the other torrents by simply adding the same torrent file from other website
<oCean> ruan: are they / have they been in encrypted filesystem/folder in windows? This is often the reason for this exact error
<ruan> oCean: hmm.
<samic> DystaN: utorrent itself! you can run it under wine!
<nit-wit> dougl, have you gone to the software sources via synaptic to make sure the universal repo is ticked on
<dougl> nit-wit, not yet = looking now
<Dattebayo> does anyone c the opensuse desktop rotation?
<ruan> they could've been :/
<zen_monkey> hi, can someone tell wich is the so called Packages file that dpkg uses for --update-avail ?
<ruan> they were lost anyway. windows crashed and all encrypted files broke
<bvierra|l_> Hey guys I need to download Ubuntu Server 10.10, I need a direct link so I can just wget it to server, anyone got a link?
<dougl> nit-wit, the restricted packages did contain a flash installer but I dont know how to run it?
<stef> i'm making a raid5 atm, and when i do cat /proc/mdstat i get this: active raid5 sdd1[3] sdc1[1] sdb1[0] --> 3,2,1 what does those numbers mean ?
<[segfault]> bvierra|l_: 32-bit - http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-server-i386.iso
<nit-wit> dougl, It is a auto install  have never had a problem so not sure where to go with this.
<bvierra|l_> [segfault]: appreciate it, may want to put that on the site, at least for server :)
<nit-wit> dougl, what about the repo?
<dougl> nit-wit, still looking at the repo info
<khrm> bvierra|l_ : 64 bit http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ruan> ok i got a small torrenting problem. i cant connect to any trackers, all of them time out. i can ping them manually
<oCean> bvierra|l_: be sure to pull the correct image.. (i386 or the amd64) > http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<coz_> hey guys
<Speedfx> yo
<nit-wit> dougl, I suspect that is the key adobe is third party software, usually in the universe repo
<Dattebayo> i wanto have 4dimensional desktop rotation how is that possiblle?
<stef> i'm making a raid5 atm, and when i do cat /proc/mdstat i get this: active raid5 sdd1[3] sdc1[1] sdb1[0] --> 3,2,1 what does those numbers mean ?
<coz_> Dattebayo,  what is the 4tyh dimension?
<coz_> 4th
<dougl> nit-wit, looking in synaptic but cannot find where to find universal repo
<nit-wit> dougl, setings repositories,
<Dattebayo> well in opensuse kde which my brother installed desktop cube rotate even up and down other than left to right
<nit-wit> *settings
<Speedfx> Dattebayo, you mean 3d? Like a carousel or something?
<dougl> nit-wit, software sources...
<Dattebayo> u know ubuntu only rotate in left to right
<nit-wit> dougl, yes
<coz_> Dattebayo,  well it only moves a certain amount up and down on any distribution...that is coded into compiz
<randomperson> anyone here familiar with getting a silicon image 3132 working in ubuntu server??????????????????????
<nit-wit> dougl, in the first tab
<dougl> nit-wit, and I am looking for something called univers repo?
<coz_> second tab  for partner repos
<Dattebayo> @coz_ well that also uses compiz too
<Dattebayo> @Speedfx kinda like carousel
<nit-wit> dougl, first tab ubuntu softwear universe how old are you man
<dougl> nit-wit, ok found it <smack my head> and it is/was checked
<dougl> lol
<nit-wit> dougl, cool just ribbing you.:)
<dougl> nit-wit, lol 45
<d4ni> hi
<nit-wit> dougl, 46 here I can barely think any more lol
<Speedfx> yo
<d4ni> hi guys i have a really strange problem
<d4ni> so
<d4ni> i have a netbook asus 1215n
<d4ni> i ve installed already ubuntu 10.10
<d4ni> it works but there is a problem.
<ruan> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dougl> nit-wit, oh yeah I need to be ribbed - I could not see for looking... what can I say... now my eyes dont work - adding it to the list -lmao
<d4ni> ok sorry.
<ruan> d4ni: what is the problem?
<nit-wit> dougl, you might install ubuntu tweak this will work to get the adobe and other stuff. http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<d4ni> i ve installed already ubuntu 10.10 but there is a problem: if i connect to lan or wifi network, each time i login with facebook or gmail (just these 2 websites!!) the network crashes down and the only way to re-use the network is rebooting
<stef> i'm making a raid5 atm, and when i do cat /proc/mdstat i get this: active raid5 sdd1[3] sdc1[1] sdb1[0] --> 3,2,1 what does those numbers mean ?
<d4ni> i know it s very strange but i try to stay online for 2 hours and no problems, so i enter to gmail, and boom.
<ruan> one thing in common: facebook and gmail both use ssl right?
<ruan> or something of the sort
<coz_> Dattebayo,   ok open ccsm
<d4ni> i dont know, but if there is something in common maybe is that... so what can i do?
<randomperson> facebook uses 443 (ssl)
<Dattebayo> ccsm wat is that?
<randomperson> gmail can be changed.... default is no ssl
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dj_who> Hi, is somewhere a list of live cd's that support a loopback option in GRUB2
<Darkwing> hi
<ruan> d4ni: you could check the network logs
<coz_> Dattebayo, that is compizconfig-settings-manager     sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dougl> nit-wit, ok will pursue the tweak link - thanks for all your help :)
<d4ni> and what is this option new?
<coz_> Dattebayo,  that is how you make settings changes in compiz
<ruan> syslog seems to show a lot of connections
<Speedfx> well I have a boot problem; I have installed ubuntu desktop edition with Wubi. When selecting Ubuntu it shows the option to press ESC for other boot options, then after the countdown my pc is still running but my monitor says there is no signal.
<Speedfx> And I've tried other boot options but still the same problem
<nit-wit> dougl, no problem ubuntu tweak is a pretty good program it will add 3rd party legit repos and lots of extras
<phonex01> hello guys
<randomperson> speedfix... problem is the video settings
<randomperson> probably set outside of the monitors resolution
<phonex01> can anyone explain to me what is the IVs ?
<phonex01> in wireless ?
<ruan> phonex01: what do you mean by IVs?
<phonex01> in WIFI WEP cracking you make something to generate IVS
<Darkwing> I installed ubuntu 10.10 but am experiencing quite a bit of lag sometimes. Most when trying to use dropdown menu's
<phonex01> what is the IVS ?
<Speedfx> my monitor is also a tv-screen; so how do I fix it? Add a command in GRUB?
<phonex01> i think it is an abbreviation for the initial vectors or somthing
<coz_> Speedfx,  mmm not sure,, I have one client with hdmi connected tv and it is not working with his ati card
<d4ni> ok guys, wait a sec, i cant understand who answers to me and who to another people...
<phonex01> so ruan do you have any idea ?
<d4ni> so, someone can help me with the problem network/gmail/facebook?
<Darkwing> anyone else experiencing an awful lot of lag with 10.10?
<Speedfx> well I have a old nvidia 6200SE Turbocashe - my system is pretty old
<randomperson> i have one tv i cant use with ubuntu gui... but i can still get console
<Speedfx> well I don't even get to the splash screen
<Speedfx> reach the splash screen*
<randomperson> oh
<d4ni> so nothing?
<Speedfx> d4ni yea
<randomperson> did you try removing the nvidia drivers possibly?
<ruan> d4ni: my only suggestion is to read the network logs.
<Speedfx> no drivers installed
<Speedfx> :]
<Speedfx> so that's not it
<ruan> d4ni: and you might be able to get the connection restarted with 'ifup eth0'/etc
<d4ni> whats that? where can i find it?
<ruan> d4ni: system > administration > log file viewer
<Speedfx> tried searching for something but nobody really had this problem
<ruan> d4ni: syslog has a decent amount of connection info
<d4ni> ok, so what i have to sarch for in this log?
<Speedfx> should I use a usb/cd?
<d4ni> *search
<donnib> can somebody tell me if this line is launching the script as root ? @reboot root /etc/deluge-daemon start >/tmp/deluged.log 2>&1
<donnib> i have this line in my crontab
<ruan> d4ni: look for what happens after you go onto gmail/facebook and lose connection
<randomperson> oh, have you ever been able to get past grub or has it always gone dark right after it starts loading the os?
<Speedfx> never able to get past grub
<ruan> i've also got a slight problem with grub. my splashimage wont load
<Speedfx> ruan: add nosplash bootoption ?
<ruan> Speedfx: that sounds like the opposite of what i want to do
<david_brent> hi, can anybody help me...im on 10.10 and i want to installa lower version of the kernel i need 2.6.34 i have 2.6.35, are there repos ? any pointers would be appriciated.
<Speedfx> ah got it wrong then D:
<donnib> anyone ?
<randomperson> speefix, does it even sound like its booting up after you select the os?
<randomperson> im wondering if it is
<Speedfx> it boots then saying that completed ubuntu installation or something like that. Press ESC for boot options. 3.2.1.0. TV screen goes black and says no signal
<Speedfx> well not boots; after selecting it in the boot menu
<mweichert> any monit users here?
<g105b> donnib: if you can run the command `rm -rf *` then you are logged on as root
<ruan> dont even try...
<g105b> donnib: please don't do that though
<g105b> donnib: bad joke
<randomperson> i dont think it loaded right... does grub have the no acpi option as one of the choices?  or safe?
<g105b> just thought about what I said...
<erUSUL> !danger | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<chris_osx> what program is best for making bootable usb sticks from an .iso?
<g105b> I uttered it ... oops
<Speedfx> it has those options but they give the same result as normal
<millertimek1a2m3> hey I have this kind of complicated question
<rww> g105b: fyi, bad jokes like that are a good way to get removed from here :(
<randomperson> chris_osx, ultimateboot... theres a link to it from the ubuntu download page...
<millertimek1a2m3> I have my laptop connected to the internet via wifi
<randomperson> click on usb install
<chris_osx> randomperson: thanks
<millertimek1a2m3> and I want to connect my ps3 to the internet using a ethernet cable
<millertimek1a2m3> is there any way to use my pc as a router
<sfeole> david_brent: easiest way is just use synaptics
<Neosano> so I installed ubuntu on the flash drive and I can boot it on my laptop, but can't boot it on my desktop. I see the grub menu but when I press enter blank screen appears.
<david_brent> sfeole: i cant find it in synaptic :(
<randomperson> speedfix.... me personally... i would reload ubuntu
<Speedfx> reload?
<david_brent> sfeole: just 2.6.35
<Speedfx> tried reinstalling it with wubi like 5 times
<spionspion> im on maverick and unable to install libqt3-mt-dev im getting lots of unsatisfiable dependencies , like libcups2-dev , but all of those packages are in  the repos,  what can i do ?
<randomperson> oh... its possible it has an issue with the video card... the 6xxx and 5xxx series nvidia cards have always had issue with ubuntu... maybe someone else on here has better options, i dont know any driver editing so im not going to be much more help
<randomperson> sorry :-(
<nit-wit> Neosano, are you sure that your always seeing the grub from the stick
<sinisterstuf> how do you connect Skype to IDJC using JACK?
<Neosano> nit-wit, yeah
<Speedfx> should I post my problem on the forums?
<david_brent> :(
<randomperson> i would
<nit-wit> Neosano, so this is a full install on the thumb
<Neosano> nit-wit, yes
<randomperson> youll get a super user answer pretty quick
<randomperson> i usually dont have to wait long for a good answer... if nobody here is able to help
<nit-wit> Neosano, so what is in the mbr of both computers , without the thumbs grub how do they boot and what is there in each one
<randomperson> i always go here first
<Neosano> nit-wit, well, on my desktop I have ubuntu install only, and on my laptop I have windows
<Neosano> nit-wit, dunno about mbrs :|
<Neosano> nit-wit, what is mbr? O.o
<gzor> hi is ther any alternative to live-initramfs ? (old debian package)
<ruan> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ruan> oops
<d4ni> ruan
<ruan> mbr is master boot record
<ruan> d4ni: yes?
<nit-wit> Neosano, master boot record, so without the thumb windows boots independently
<Neosano> nit-wit, yeah
<francisco_> hi i want to set Automatically Adjust the Process Priority
<francisco_> any idea on how to?
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, it didn't work sadly
<Shudder> francisco: renice
<Neosano> nit-wit, can it be stupid grub who is trying to boot from sdb when it should boot from sda?
<azizLIGHTS> how do i make new files in my /home/ubuntu/ dir be chmod group writable
<coz_> francisco_,    http://www.go2linux.org/nice-assign-change-priority   maybe
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, bummer, sorry to hear that..which windows version ?
<Neosano> nit-wit, or it just doesn't work this way?
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: set the umask
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, vista.
<coz_> francisco_,
<francisco_> Shuddr i know aboyt nice, but i want to open  some app on auto high priority
<Shudder> oh
<azizLIGHTS> !usmask
<Shudder> I don't know about the automatic one
<Shudder> sorry
<nit-wit> Neosano, there is the os-prober that has the grub-menu add the other os's I would remove that then run a update-grub next then see if it works. This will remove the ability to boot to the other setups, but the os-prober can be put back if needed.
<coz_> francisco_,  http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-change-priority-of-a-process-in-ubuntu-linux/
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, i booted into the vista recovery CD, went to CLI and did bootcmd (something like that) /fixmbr
<Shudder> Just out of curiousity why would you want to"?
<azizLIGHTS> ikonia: how do you do it
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: look up the umask command
<randomperson> so anyone here have problems getting a silicon image 3132 base eSata card working?
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, well, perhaps the guys at ##windows can help , there are a lot of dualbooters over there too.
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj,  then i rebooted into the ubuntu livecd, mounted the HD on /mnt, mounted dev et al on /mnt/dev, set up a chroot, did update-grub
<ikonia> randomperson: SIS stuff has terrible linux support in general
<randomperson> ok
<randomperson> you think it will work at all
<francisco_> coz
<francisco_> if i type this in some .sh file
<Shudder> ...
<randomperson> the card came with my rosewill raid enclosure
<francisco_> nice firefox 5 &
<ikonia> randomperson: I suggest researching it's supportability
<coz_> francisco_,  not sure I havent tried it to be honest
<francisco_> when i clicked will work?
<Shudder> I don't think so
<Shudder> Because firefox doesn't exist yet
<Delerius> Hi, does anyone know where I can find a changelog what's backported to ubuntu maverick kernel?
<nit-wit> chrisjenkinson, I would post that script and your problem at the Ubuntu Forums you can get it fixed there as well.
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, thanks, will try. thanks for your help
<mongy> chrisjenkinson,  restore windows mbr?
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, do you have a grub menu at all ?
<randomperson> ikonia... ive googled quit a bit today... i fould some stuff on people getting it to work but they didnt say how...
<slinzex>  how to map TAB key for gt and CTRL+TAB fo gT in vim?
<chrisjenkinson> nit-wit, the bootscript output?
<randomperson> ubuntu has supposedly supported the 3132 since 7.04
<Shudder> you would have to do a echo "#/bin/bash" >> firefox-launch.sh; echo >> "firefox &" firefox-launch.sh; echo >> "nice firefox" firefoxlauch.sh;
<gzor> is ther any alternative to live-initramfs ? (old debian package)
<ikonia> randomperson: what's the actual issue with it ?
<slinzex> QUESTION ABOUT VIM:
<slinzex>  how to map TAB key for gt and CTRL+TAB for gT?
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, yes, that works fine. I'm on ubuntu right now. after selecting "windows recovery environment" i get the windows bootloader and an option of ubuntu (ie wubi) and Windows Vista
<ikonia> slinzex: try in #vim
<Neosano> nit-wit, O_o I didn't get it..
<slinzex> ikonia: i dont why but I cant send messages there
<ikonia> slinzex: you need to register
<ikonia> !register > slinzex
<ubottu> slinzex, please see my private message
<randomperson> ikonia: i put the card in and hooked up the enclosure with 4 drives in it... it works great in a windows box... ubuntu doesnt even see the card, let alone the hard drives in the enclosure
<chrisjenkinson> mongy, I just tried that using the windows recovery cd
<ikonia> randomperson: does "lspci" show the card ?
<randomperson> nope
<gzor> is ther any alternative to live-initramfs ?
<ikonia> randomperson: not going to work then
<randomperson> oh...
<randomperson> thats balls
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, so you can boot windows ok, but just can't get into your new ubuntu install , that you migrated from wubi, is that correct?
<randomperson> is there a card that is well known for working out of the box/>
<randomperson> ?
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, back to front. I can get into ubuntu fine. I can't boot windows OK
<ikonia> randomperson: any that's got full linux support
<randomperson> ok... ill look around, thank you very much
<randomperson> :-)
<BluesKaj> chrisjenkinson, but you can see the windows partition in nautilus /places ?
<mongy> chrisjenkinson,  bootsect /nt60 C: /mbr  from recovery cd, then  reinstall grub from livecd    ?
<chrisjenkinson> BluesKaj, yes
<chrisjenkinson> mongy, is that different to bootrec /fixmbr?
<ruan> http://www.eversoft.net/dcc.html are these codes applicable to ubuntu?
<Dattebayo> guys i did some changes in compiz setting but i coudlnt get up and down rotation
<EOF-sensei> kernel 2.6.35-27-generic and beyond break support for my numeric keypad
<nit-wit> Neosano, if you have run update grub or had auto grub updates in both computers there could be some conflict, but I thought that nowadays the full install was pretty universal
<mongy> chrisjenkinson, never used 'bootcmd', but that command will overwrite the mbr with windows
<azizLIGHTS> i did chmod g+w on /home/ubuntu and now i cant use ssh keys to login? why
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: why did you do that ?
<Neosano> nit-wit, but the grub is on the flash drive...
<chrisjenkinson> mongy, right.
<azizLIGHTS> because i want the user 'dropbox' to be able to write to my home dir
<chrisjenkinson> mongy, okey dokey i will try that command instead. thanks
<nit-wit> chrisjenkinson, yeah sorry I missed your post the bootscript at the forums
<azizLIGHTS> i did adduser dropbox ubuntu
<azizLIGHTS> to add him to my group
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: ok, you don't need to do that
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: show me the output of "id" dropbox
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: probably ~/.ssh/ has the wrong permissions. ( too loose )
<nit-wit> Neosano, when you see the grub menu do you see another os as well
<azizLIGHTS> ikonia: how do i show you that
<sgr> irc://irc.mooirc.net/mooxdcc
<Neosano> nit-wit, no, only the flashdrive one
<chrisjenkinson> mongy, i looked at the help. there doesnt' appear to be an option /mbr - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc749177(WS.10).aspx
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: open a terminal and do "id dropbox" then paste me the output
<EOF-sensei> // 2.6.35-27 broke keyboard input
<azizLIGHTS> $ id dropbox
<azizLIGHTS> uid=1001(dropbox) gid=1001(dropbox) groups=1001(dropbox),1000(ubuntu)
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: and is the gruop owner of your home directori "ubuntu"?
<mongy> chrisjenkinson, well thats what I use.
<nit-wit> Neosano, so how did you install to the thumb?
<chrisjenkinson> mongy, ok. well lets' give it a go then!
<mongy> chrisjenkinson, from a win7 cd however
<azizLIGHTS> ikonia: i dont think so. i did ls -l on /home: drwxr-xr-x 8 ubuntu  ubuntu  4096 Mar 18 15:50 ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: ok, so the group owner is ubuntu
<azizLIGHTS> ikonia: i changed iit back to g-w because i couldnt use ssh keys a bit ago
<mongy> chrisjenkinson, there are options like /sys and /all and stuff also
<Neosano> nit-wit, used a cd to install it to the thumb :\
<Neosano> nit-wit, it was in a laptop while installing
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: just do "chmod 771 /home/ubuntu" and the user dropbox should be able to write to /home/ubuntu
<Neosano> nit-wit, laptop works fine now, when I plug it into desktop it just shows a black screen after grub
<chrisjenkinson> mongy, just looked at the help for the win 7 version. tehre is an /mbr option there. not for win vista tho
<nit-wit> Neosano, have you tried hitiing e at the grub menu and inserting nomodeset at the end of the kernel in olace of no splash
<crash1hd> I have 2 cdroms attached to my machine and I cant seem to get ubuntu to open either of them? yes I have a disk in the drive
<mongy> chrisjenkinson, not sure then.  I pretty much ignored vistas existance.
<nit-wit> *place
<ikonia> crash1hd: how are you trying to open them
<d4ni> hi
<chrisjenkinson> mongy, haha well this laptop came with vista! ok will give it a go thanks.
<azizLIGHTS> ok i did chmod 771 /home/ubuntu but now it doesnt let me ssh in: Permission denied (publickey).
<Neosano> nit-wit, no, should I try it now?
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: type "id" for me and show me the output
<nit-wit> Neosano, worth a try there may be a driver neded to work on the desktop.
<crash1hd> ikonia, they show up in nautilus but I cant open them I have double clicked and right clicked and hit mount I even try eject and it fai;s
<azizLIGHTS> ikonia: uid=1000(ubuntu) gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),110(admin),1000(ubuntu)
<Neosano> nit-wit, I bet it wont help.. but ok
<Neosano> nit-wit, rebooting..
<ikonia> crash1hd: you need to unmount them before you can eject it
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: that should be fine then
<azizLIGHTS> ikonia: i think erssaid something of .ssh/ dir chmod
<azizLIGHTS> properties
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: chmod 600 /home/ubuntu/ssh
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: chmod 600 /home/ubuntu/.ssh (sorryt typo~)
<azizLIGHTS> oh ok
<Gartral> my metacity is toast, it's not loading on login..
<rww> ikonia: shouldn't that be 700?
<FLeiXiuS> I'm installing 10.04 server from USB.  However, when it comes to detecting the CDROM installation media, it fails.  Obviously since its not a CDROM.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> rww: 600 will work fine
<ikonia> 700 is fine too
<rww> ikonia: when I set directories to 600, I can't cd into them.
<Dub-D> hi @ all ive got an avm fritz wlan usb stick 1.1. The extre
<ikonia> rww: as long as your the owner that should be fine
<mongy> FLeiXiuS, did you use startup disk creator to make it?
<azizLIGHTS> ikonia: this is before: drwx------ 2 ubuntu ubuntu 4.0K Mar 12 18:33 .ssh/
<crash1hd> ikonia, hmm it seems to be working now I was wondering cause I have been playing with the fstab and wondering if I screwed it up
<azizLIGHTS> ikonia: this is after: drw------- 2 ubuntu ubuntu 4.0K Mar 12 18:33 .ssh/
<tensorpudding> you need +x to cd into directories
<qubitar> whenever I open kdevelop, xorg seems to crash and when i log back in I discover all of my work went to Canonical
<azizLIGHTS> it was 700 from before no?
<rww> ikonia: I am the owner. Not being able to cd into, or write into for that matter, directories seems sub-optimal.
<azizLIGHTS> hmmm
<crash1hd> ikonia, cause my fstab only has 1 cdrom listed shouldnt it have 2?
<ikonia> write to it can be a problem however as he's got write permissions on known _hosts it should be a problem
<qubitar> ExplodingFist Canada OWNS
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: set it to 700 then
<ikonia> crash1hd: forget your fstab, it's delt with by the gnome desktop
<azizLIGHTS> ok ikonia i changed it back to chmod 700: drwx------ 2 ubuntu ubuntu 4.0K Mar 12 18:33 .ssh/
<azizLIGHTS> couldnt still ssh into it either with 600
<crash1hd> ikonia, ok just wondering about this line> /dev/scd0   /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8                                  0  0
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: what user are you trying to ssh in as
<azizLIGHTS> this goes away when i remove g+w on /home/ubuntu, then i can ssh in
<azizLIGHTS> ubuntu
<elijah> Is there a keyboard shortcut to get tm symbols on Ubuntu?
<azizLIGHTS> ubuntu@myhost
<ikonia> azizLIGHTS: group write is not on that directory so it shouldn't matter
<azizLIGHTS> yes this is true. so am not sure whats going on:S
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: erm, you're positive the issue only occurs with g+w on /home/ubuntu?  You've toggled this setting now several times and can reproduce results verifying that?
<EClaesson> Where do i find GCC's include files like stdio.h, stdlib.h?
<EClaesson> On my system with gcc installed
<jrib> EClaesson: /usr/include but why...?
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: yes i just double checked
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: how are you checking?
<chaintech> Oi gente
<jrib> because that sounds bizarre
<EClaesson> jrib: Thanks. I need stdarg.h for my OS project
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: i do "chmod g+w ubuntu" and then try to ssh in as "ssh ubuntu@myhost" from antoher pc and see: "Permission denied (publickey)" ... then on already open ssh terminal, i did "chmod g-w /home/ubuntu" and did login via ssh again same manner and it logs in
<azizLIGHTS> ok "chmod g+w ubuntu/" and "chmod g-w ubuntu/" while sitting in /home
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: now do g+w and verify you can't login
<Kre10s> hey. I'm having trouble placing my wireless card into master mode.
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: by the way, is your home encrypted?
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: i dont know?
<needlez> ok, so I'm trying to setup wimba pronto to work under pidgin. Wimba pronto uses jabber /XMPP protocal and I have my username and password for the site. The site is pronto.wimba.com, however setting that as the server and the port at 5223 with old-sytle SSL still is returning an error. Any ideas??
<Kre10s> I've got a BCM4313 chipset. when i try to switch i get SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: yup after doing g+w, cannot login from ssh: Permission denied (publickey).
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: ls -a /home
<azizLIGHTS> sec
<needlez> also if the server is changed to prontoim.com with the same settings I get XML parse error
<azizLIGHTS> .  ..  dropbox  ubuntu
<azizLIGHTS> thats ls -a /home
<ronald> ohhh
<ronald> interesante
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: stop the ssh service (sudo service ssh stop) and then start it with (sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -ddd).  Try to connect again and pastebin the output from the server
<neohashi> hello.. question: is it possible to copy a a file which is currently being downloaded? say downloading an iso to my ubuntu box and then relay the file as it comes in over my lan/ftp to another box?
<Gartral> neohashi: i played around with that a long time ago.. i found that the only effective way is too rate-filter the server so that the download too the final target is slower than the download coming off the source
<toastyjustice> I was trying to ls a directory, but the process froze, so I re-logged into my system, killed the ls process, and umounted the disk to check it, but can't. Anyone know why fsck would be saying the device is busy or how I could find what is using it?
<ScarabDrowner> I currently have my music library set up as artist/album/file which I no longer like. Is there a program for Ubuntu I could use to change my library hierarchy in bulk?
<edbian> toastyjustice, What folder is it?
<WXZ> can someone open openoffice writer, go to tools > customize, go to the keyboard tab and click the "save" button
<WXZ> then send the file to me?
<`Blade`> Hi, what is the fr name channel plz ?
<jrib> !fr | `Blade`
<ubottu> `Blade`: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<neohashi> Gartral, ok so as long as my local ftp dosen't get to the end of the file I am good? or did I misunderstand
<`Blade`> thx
<Gartral> neohashi: you got it
<neohashi> great thaks
<WXZ> ... please?
<jrib> WXZ: alternatives: create a new user; use a live cd (in a virtual machine)
<toastyjustice> edbian: A folder I was storing backup files into. I had /dev/sdb1 mounted on /media/storage and was trying to ls /media/storage/backup/repos
<WXZ> jrib: what?
<WXZ> jrib: I think you're talking to the wrong person
<jrib> WXZ: nope
<edbian> toastyjustice, Is the device still 'mounted' according to df -h  ?
<WXZ> jrib: why would I create a new user?
<WXZ> jrib: I'm trying to get a copy of keyboard shortcuts for open office writer
<jrib> WXZ: so you can do what you said
<edbian> WXZ, The settings for the new user will be default
<WXZ> jrib: no, I'm not trying to restore the settings
<WXZ> jrib: I'm trying to get a copy of the keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> WXZ: why can't you do what you asked yourself?
<WXZ> jrib: because it doesn't work for me, when I click save I get an empty file
<toastyjustice> edbian: nope, it is not. The only device mounted is /dev/sda1
<edbian> toastyjustice, what does fsck say?
<jrib> WXZ: ok
<edbian> toastyjustice, What does gparted think of the whole situation?
<leftist> which is preferable? Server 10.04lts or 10.10 for production?  I have to make a decision now.
<ikonia> leftist: 10.04 long term support
<leftist> ok thanks Ikonia
<toastyjustice> edbian: fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program? I will see what that brings up here
<ikonia> leftist: however I feel neither are fitting as you should not "make a decision" "now" with no research
<leftist> ikonia i agree however i have and the only reason was i was wondering if i wanted to go with the latest or not.
<ifubard> hello, can i reinstall ubuntu from the live cd without losing my data ie virtualbox installation?
<leftist> but your right lts is preferable.
<WXZ> jrib: did you send me a file?
<leftist> thanks a bunch.
<jrib> WXZ: no
<leftist> it was a choice between centos sme or ubuntu this time. thanks.
<WXZ> jrib: can you?
<jrib> WXZ: no, I do not have ooo
<WXZ> dang
<edbian> toastyjustice, reboot, don't mount the drive. run fsck
<toastyjustice> edbian: parted says that the file system was not cleanly unmounted
<azizLIGHTS> jrib i cant stop ssh can i? its the only mode of coommunication i have
<toastyjustice> Yeah, I thought that might be the case. I will have to do that when I get home later, then
<edbian> toastyjustice, Is this ntfs ?
<azizLIGHTS> if i do that, im locked out
<toastyjustice> edbian, ext4
<WXZ> can someone open openoffice writer, go to tools > customize, go to the keyboard tab and click the "save" button and send me the file?
<ScarabDrowner> I currently have my music library set up as artist/album/file which I no longer like. Is there a program for Ubuntu I could use to change my library hierarchy in bulk?
<kavurt> how can i upload a song to my ipod from ubuntu??
<ifubard> will i lose all my data if i reinstall ubuntu from the live cd?
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: existing sessions should persist...
<zvacet> ifubard : yes,if you don´t have separate home partition,
<bazhang> ifubard, separate home partition? wish to install using one?
<edbian> toastyjustice, reboot.  See if the problem persists.  There is probably something we could do to figure something out but this is easier.
<rcmaehl> When can I expect hardware control on ubuntu?
<ifubard> zvacet, bazhang  well my problem is i dinked around with grub trying to get plymouth working, now comp boots into blank screen and i cant get grub to update via live cd so....
<bazhang> rcmaehl, please clarify
<toastyjustice> edbian: Alrighty, thanks. Hopefully that solves the issue later.
<yitz_> [A
<ifubard> zvacet bazhang i already edit the grub files but i cant get grub to update so... thinking reinstall time
<edbian> toastyjustice, yep :)
<zvacet> ifubard:  read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<rcmaehl> bazhang: Well actual wifi card control. My netbooks wifi card goes into a like sleep mode that has to be woken up by OS which UBUNTU can't seem to do
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: should i do all that with chmod g+w or g-w on /home/ubuntu
<azizLIGHTS> while i try to ssh in
<blackstorm> bonsoir
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: well we want to troubleshoot the case that isn't working
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: because you want g+w for some reason right?
<azizLIGHTS> jrib yes
<azizLIGHTS> ok so chmod it g+w
<azizLIGHTS> sec while i run the commands and paste output
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: what's group ownership on /home/ubuntu by the way?
<blackstorm> je pourais avoir le liens verssion FR
<bazhang> blackstorm, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<zvacet> !fr | blackstorm
<ubottu> blackstorm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ScarabDrowner> WXZ: I tried, pressed the save button, but got a 0b file in return
<WXZ> can someone open openoffice writer, go to tools > customize, go to the keyboard tab and click the "save" button and send me the file?
<WXZ> ScarabDrowner: exactly
<WXZ> that's what happens with me too
<rcmaehl> When can I expect wifi card control on Ubuntu?
<blackstorm> merci
<blackstorm> thank you
<tripelbb> Solved: re inability to connect to phone. speculations re drivers etc. XP was correct. I replaced the phone, new one works.
<tripelbb> ^^ was for Net10 LG 900g
<azizLIGHTS> jrib how do i check that
<ph3rrukof> hi n_n
<ScarabDrowner> does nobody know how to bulk edit folder hierarchies?
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: ls -ld /home/ubuntu, but why do you want g+w on /home/ubuntu?
<phonex01> what is the fastest way to make my ubuntu 10.10 look like Apple MAc ?
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 > Using CLI to Boot works for me to boot. Then I did '~$ sudo update-grub'. When I rebooted I was again presented the GRUB2 shell. How to make this fix permanent?
<Tamagotchi-0P> cairodock phonex
<rallias> how do I tell ubuntu that while I'm connected to access point access_point, ip address 192.168.1.1 is eth address 44:33:22:11:00:99?
<airstrike> compiz died on me again.. i managed to restart it, but I'm missing my unity panels (top panel & launcher). how can I restart them?
<ScarabDrowner> I guess the channel is clueless, as usual.
<gerrin> having an issue with 10.10, just did an update and restared, now when i try to open a folder from the places menu, it opens up rythmbox instead, can anyone help?
<swiggy> not sure where to ask this question so i will ask in ubuntu - I am using SSH and i have other users online   (/who tells me) -- well how do i tell what they are 'physically' doing online? like what process or file do they have open?
<airstrike> as usual indeed..
<phonex01> again
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: drwxr-x--x 8 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 Mar 18 16:05 /home/ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<phonex01> how can i transofrm my ubuntu 10.10 to be look like Apple Mac
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: i want to give dropbox read/write aces to my dir, so i can have bi-directional sync
<ejv> swiggy: top might give you some idea, typically you have to use a combination of several tools to get a better idea, don't be too intrusive though ;)
<ejv> as an administrator you take an oath to uphold your user's privacy, or so im told ;)
<gerrin> can anyone tell me how to fix my issue, everytime i try to open a folder from the places menu on the top, it opens rythmbox program instead
<swiggy> hmm
<swiggy> top is only showing what I am doing
<swiggy> but who is showing me and 2 other users
<ejv> swiggy: install htop then run htop with sudo: `sudo htop`
<red2kic> gerrin: "rm ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list"
<swiggy> there isnt anything pre-packaged?
<ejv> often a jailed view of your userland is a product of grsec / pax protections in the kernel
<ejv> swiggy: htop is superior to top, top is the default manager
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: "sudo service ssh stop" gives "stop: Unknown instance:"
<ejv> swiggy: `sudo apt-get install htop`
<ejv> a pre-compiled binary is as pre-packaged as it gets...
<DystaN> I just downloaded a file from Utorrent website , Linux version , How do I install it ?
<phonex01> ok i feel im a lone here ?
<ejv> DystaN: how about reading their documentation?
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: what ubuntu version is this?
<red2kic> !torrent | DystaN
<ubottu> DystaN: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<DystaN> K
<ejv> phonex01: try the ubuntuforums, that's not really a very grave *support* issue
<red2kic> DystaN: If you're new to Ubuntu, look in Applications --> Internet --> Transmission
<gerrin> i tried that i got the no such file or directory message
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: how to check
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: how did you install it?
<phonex01> ok do you have any experiance with aircrack ?
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: amazon ec2
<azizLIGHTS> image
<robdig> phonex01: Tamagotchi-0P answered you earlier. cairodock
<red2kic> gerrin: "ls ~/.local/share/applications/" -- What does it say?
<phonex01> i have strange error said that mon0 is on channel -1 ?
<phonex01> who is that ?
<phonex01> how is that ?
<ejv> don't tell users to install another application when they are trying to make something else work; instead try to answer their question
<Tamagotchi-0P> im the person who tried helping you on a mac os look;
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: well it's strange for the service command to act like that.  I don't know what is special about that image
<gerrin> no such file or directory again
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: did you start/restart ssh yourself at some point?
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: es i used sudo /etc/init.d ssh restart
<azizLIGHTS> like debian
<bazhang> phonex01, #aircrack-ng
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: you need to use the service command not /etc/init.d
<gerrin> red2kick: got the no such file or directory message again
<phonex01> yes
<phonex01> aircrack-ng
<phonex01> oh yah ok
<kyle___> I'm trying to mount a drive to a folder on desktop. using sudo mount -a
<genii-around> azizLIGHTS: It gets a different pid
<fizy[laptop]> has anyone else had problems with virtual terminals not using the whole screen on laptops?
<azizLIGHTS> hm ok. but it doesnt seem to work here. what do i do
<red2kic> gerrin: Is it possible you didn't type it in correctly? Try copy and paste.
<kyle___> sorry : //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: it does work.  But if you use init.d then it won't work
<MnCC> fizy[laptop], nope .. works fine here
<gerrin> i copied it correct twice lol
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: is it an issue for you to just reboot so that we don't get confused?
<azizLIGHTS> oh i messed it up then
<fizy[laptop]> mncc even the bios doesnt fill the whole screen. but the xserver however does
<azizLIGHTS> hm no but i should probal g-w before i do that or else i will be locked out
<edbian> I'm writing a script using notify-send.  I noticed if you do something of the form notify-send Title 'textwith&init'  the text won't show up.  any ideas?
<azizLIGHTS> chmod g-w
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: ok note you did that in the wrong place :)
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: sorry what do you mean?
<azizLIGHTS> dont do /etc/init.d/ stuff?
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: you said "chmod g-w" in this channel
<MnCC> fizy[laptop], could be driver related, but im not an expert though
<gerrin> red2kick: i copied it correct twice, and it wont allow me to copy and paste on xchat for somereason
<azizLIGHTS> oh
<azizLIGHTS> thx lol
<jrib> edbian: wfm :/
<red2kic> gerrin: I see. Meh. That file/folder does not exist? Seems weird.
<azizLIGHTS> ok i will brb after restart
<edbian> jrib, What's that mean?
<trism> edbian: me too, do you have a more specific command?
<jrib> edbian: works for me
<gerrin> i just did an update, was working fine b4 i restarted my system
<edbian> jrib, Show me the command you wrote?
<jrib> edbian: notify-send Title 'textwith&init'
<kontagious> when i update i get this error: "requires installing of untrusted packages" and will not let me enter root password
<red2kic> gerrin: Try this. "sudo updatedb && locate .local"
<kontagious> only lets me close
<edbian> jrib, Version of notify-send?
<red2kic> gerrin: "sudo updatedb && locate .list" <-- Correct
<jrib> edbian: 0.5.0 (I'm on maverick)
<gerrin> nothing showed up
<soreau> What's with this pulseaudio cracking sound
<MnCC> my mute button is behaving strangely
<gerrin> red2kic: just did the second one got a whole list of stuff, what should i look for
<red2kic> gerrin: defaults.list or mimeapps.list
<edbian> jrib, Am I going CRAZY?!  http://img851.imageshack.us/i/testww.jpg/
<toto654> hello everybody, i had a kernel update today, and i dont see windows anymore when i reboot, how i fix this
<MnCC> the led of my mute button is always on ? whilst the mute function works .. the led does not .. weird
<gerrin> red2kic: not seeing either
<edbian> trism, Am I going crazy?!
<edbian> toto654, sudo update-grub
<edbian> toto654, See if that fixes it first.
<Tamagotchi-0P> toto are you using vmware then or such?
<toto654> edbian: i rather not touch the grub
<trism> edbian: you have an X on your bubble, are you using a modified notify-osd? (or a different notification daemon)
<toto654> Tamagotchi-0P: no
<edbian> toto654, Well that's what you have change :)
<red2kic> gerrin: I see. That's odd. Could you paste the result?
<edbian> trism, It's actually Debian.  But the same thing happens on my local machine
<red2kic> !pastebin | gerrin
<ubottu> gerrin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toto654> edbian: its just i have too many kernel to chose...if i remember i can delete some, just forgot how
<edbian> toto654, ?  You don't have to touch them.  This command will not change them.
<toto654> edbian: last time i used upgrade grub...i had to log on the live cd loll....its a very scary cmd to me
<tasslehoff> is there a nice way to install ff4(rc) as the default browser in 10.10, removing 3.X entirely?
<azizLIGHTS> hi jrib
<gerrin> red2kic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582255/
<edbian> toto654, Then don't run it.  I don't know what to tell you.  It is grub that is not allowing you to boot windows.
<derango> hey there people, anyone knows how can I refresh the music library in cmus? I want thesince deleted files removed from it
<limitgb> hi
<red2kic> gerrin: What are you using? Gnome?
<red2kic> gerrin: Nothing shows up in /home/gerrin/ :(
<limitgb> i can't find out why i get "Unknown Monitor" in Monitor but nVidia setting show it right
<motz> hi, what software should I use on ubuntu to see DVB-T television?
<toto654> edbian: if i use upgrade grub...will it erase some kernels...just wondering
<gerrin> red2kic, yeah im using gnome, i suppose, whatever came default with 10.10 64bit
<mongy> motz, me-tv, mythtv (my personal favourite)
<edbian> toto654, no
<bazhang> motz, mythbuntu
<limitgb> So i can use Color Profiles to calibrate my monitor because of the "Unknown Monitor" error
<trism> edbian: I was only asking because notify-osd doesn't have an option for a close button that I am aware of, so maybe it is a bug specific to the notification daemon you're running (modified notify-osd or notification-daemon or something else)
<motz> mongy, is it installed by default?
<toto654> edbian: so how can i see windows when i reboot if it doesnt erase kernels
<edbian> toto654, That command does not upgrade grub's software.  It actually updates the list of operating systems by scanning what ones are installed on the hdd.
<mongy> no
<kontagious> when i update i get this error "requires installation of untrusted packages" i think its a wine update
<limitgb> i try to autoconfigure x, try noveau, reinstall nvidia prop. drivers but nothing works
<edbian> trism, figured it out.  it's html  &amp;  works
<tasslehoff> and throw in a tip about a good twitter client for Ubuntu as well, or I'll default to tweetdeck
<azizLIGHTS> so jrib currently ls -l shows: "drwxr-x--x  8 ubuntu  ubuntu  4.0K 2011-03-18 16:05 ubuntu/" ... should i chmod g+w /home/ubuntu? then sudo service ssh stop and then sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -ddd and try to connect from another machine via ssh?
<red2kic> gerrin: Pastebin "ls -al ~/.local/share/*"
<Glenp> does crontab allow you to do /15 on the minutes to allow you to run a cron every 15 minutes
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: yes
<red2kic> gerrin: We may have to create empty files. However, that should be already there by default. Just weird. I hate major upgrades. Do clean installations in the future. :)
<jrib> edbian: yes
<toto654> edbian: i just see i dont have grub installed...maybe i install it, and be able to delete some kernels
<mongy> motz, a decent guide if you want a read. http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<jrib> edbian: what's the issue?  Does 'textwith' work?  Does '&init'?  Does '&test'?  Does '&'?
<ExplodingPiglets> "Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. This page checks to see if it's really you sending the requests, and not a robot."
<ExplodingPiglets> What
<edbian> toto654, You do have grub installed or Ubuntu would not boot.
<toto654> edbian: is there a grub gui somewhere
<ExplodingPiglets> Apparently I have a virus on my computer?
<kontagious> press shift when starting up to see grub
<gerrin> red2kick: this is a clean installation i did tuesday, all i did was the suggested updates that update manager showed
<toto654> edbian: i typed grub via terminal...tells me its not intalled
<shmup> anyone have a clue why in my Places menu, i don't have bookmarks?
<edbian> jrib, Typing an & in the text makes all of it disappear.  Instead you have to use &amp;  (like html).  The issue is resolved
<edbian> toto654, no
<shmup> they're just all listed, in that one dropdown menu
<phonex01> how can i add a patch for aircrack-ng ?
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here used Microtick Linux ISO?
<edbian> toto654, 'grub' is not a command or a package.  run the command I told you and see if it fixes the problem.  sudo update-grub
<motz> mongy, I have a hauppage device
<mongy> motz, so do I
<red2kic> gerrin: "cd ~/.local/share/applications ; touch defaults.list mimeapps.list"
<toto654> edbian: i see windows in the log after udpate-grub, i reboot
<trism> edbian: I see, probably using a label with formatted text, still seems like a bug though, it should escape & that aren't part of entities
<Curly_Q> Sorry Microtik Linux ISO.
<toto654> hopefully its all good ;)
<edbian> toto654, Was that a question?
<toto654> edbian: no
<edbian> trism, you'd think
<toto654> brb
<AlphaWaves> hi
<gerrin> red2kic: should i post the list i got from the last thing you told me to do, not the cd/ one
<AlphaWaves> howdy?
<motz> mongy, do I just need this software, or first I have to install the driver for the device and than I need the software to use it?
<Curly_Q> Microtik supposed to emulate a Router with a Linux kernel.
<red2kic> gerrin: Do the cd/ thing. Test it.
<limitgb> somebody can help me?
<AlphaWaves> how can i simply check a root filsystem on reboot
<Curly_Q> http://www.mikrotik.com/
<AlphaWaves> i know shutdown -F already but it end up on maintenance shell
<mongy> motz, open a terminal, run tailf /var/log/messages and plug it in
<bazhang> !ot | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kyle1> Someone help with mount error: Wrong fs type.....
<AlphaWaves> or ^D
<otello> camper
<motz> mongy, can I install it via apt-get?
<gerrin> red2kic: it came up with ~/.local/share/applications$
<bazhang> !it | otello
<ubottu> otello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mongy> motz, i think they are all supported in the kernel.  there is a non-free driver but I dont know what it does differently..I stick to the kernel
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: can i paste you the log
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: the pastebin link via pm?
<red2kic> gerrin: Right. It should create two empty files. Go ahead and test the Places --> Menu.
<otello> camper
<otello> 	
<otello> 	
<otello> 	
<otello> « Precedente | Successiva »
<FloodBot2> otello: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mongy> motz, there is a package, dvb-utils or something you can use to test it with..... let me google it..
<kyle1> Someone help with mount error: Wrong fs type.....
<nerdshell> what could happen if I run kill -9 init*
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: yes please pastebin.  It should be safe to put the pastebin link here in case someone else wants to help, but as you wish
<gerrin> red2kic: nothing new there, and when i click on a file it still opens the same program
<azizLIGHTS> ok
<genii-around> nerdshell: Horrible things
<motz> mongy, tailf says: Hauppage Nova-T stick successfully inizialised and connected
<nerdshell> genii-around: such as?
<mongy> motz, same model as mine
<mongy> motz, http://davidwinter.me/articles/2008/02/08/watching-freeview-dvb-t-tv-with-vlc-player-on-ubuntu/
<Neosano> Hello again, ubuntu boots up from usb (it is installed on usb) from laptop(it was installed using this laptop), but can't boot from another pc. I see black screen after grub, no errors.
<red2kic> gerrin: I'm out of ideas. You should have something in ~/.local/applications (For Gnome) but for some reason, you don't.
<nerdshell> what could happen if I run kill -9 init*
<red2kic> gerrin: Have you tried restarting since you did an upgrade?
<AlphaWaves> nerdshell: the system woudl die..
<red2kic> gerrin: updated your system*
<gerrin> red2kic: yes i have, hasnt fixed it
<genii-around> nerdshell: All the upstart jobs won't have a way to start,end, or be triggered by other events
<nerdshell> genii-around: and? reboot? no?
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/ubuntu
<gerrin> red2kic: so basically im pretty much gonna have to do a frest install to fix it?
<gary_inNYC> do chrome addons work in chromium, or does chromium have its own set of addons?
<motz> mongy, do I have to assume that my card drivers are already installed?
<mongy> motz, yes. itd active.
<mongy> its*
<motz> ok
<motz> mongy, then now I have to give: sudo apt-get install dvb-utils vlc
<nerdshell> genii-around: and? reboot? no?
<motz> right?
<genii-around> nerdshell: Probably more like a lockup. But i haven't tried it
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: hmm, that's weird because I can g+w /home/jrib here and still ssh.  Maybe the #openssh guys will have a better idea
<red2kic> gerrin: No. I doubt it. I don't really know if upgrading few packages have to do with it. From past experiences, it have to do with users accidentally did something.
<nerdshell> genii-around: thanks ;)
<kyle1> Someone help with mount error: Wrong fs type.....
<red2kic> gerrin: New packages could be red herrings. The problem is that you could did something and assume it had to do with *that* new packages.
<mongy> motz, if you are following that guide, yes.
<nerdshell> genii-around: I wont try it, just wanted to know ;)
<gerrin> red2kic: all i did was the update, i turned it on ran the update manager, restarted the laptop, all i did
<red2kic> gerrin: Try creating a new user and go in. See if the problem went away. If it did, then it may be something in your /home/gerrin
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: ok ty. this ssh via keys is important or me. if theres another way to gie user 'dropbox' read/write access to my dir /home/ubuntu ould be nice..
<red2kic> gerrin: Guest mode. (I think Ubuntu have that?)
<gerrin> red2kic: ok ill give that  a try
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: well I can think of two workarounds: put 1) your keys elsewhere 2) Try ACLs instead
<motz> mongy, apt-get says that dvb-apps has to be installed istead of dvb-utils
<mongy> motz, ok
<azizLIGHTS> lol jrib using user dropbox is already a workaround ... ill add another layer of workarounds now eh?
<red2kic> gerrin: You could try "mv ~/.local ~/.local-backup" -- then log out. Log in. See if that solves. It's one of the files -- but we can't find them. It's usually in ~/.local/share/applications.
<adac> I have a persistent live usb stick with ubuntu. Now I'd like to mount the necrypted home folder of my notebooks harddrive... how does that work?
<gerrin> red2kic: ok ill try that first
<motz> mongy, Though, when I wanted to start doing some work, while still watching TV, it was a little annoying that I couldn’t find anyway of watching the TV in a window–only fullscreen. Is it really so with MythTV?
<grog> hi all
<red2kic> motz: No TV = More Work.
<Psydoll> how do i get the bar on the right hand side that shows how much cpu etc is being used?
<Psydoll> it appears on the right hand side
<bazhang> Psydoll, conky
<gerrin> red2kic: hey that fixed it, sweet thanks, now how can i keep that from happening again lol
<mongy> motz, fullscreen only.  its more of a full on tv replacement, I love it.
<Psydoll> bazhang is that a program?
<Psydoll> or i type conky into terminal?
<bazhang> Psydoll, you mean the one embedded in the screen?
<mongy> motz, tho I do switch workspaces occassionaly and glance that way.
<Psydoll> bazhang yes
<red2kic> gerrin: You may noticed that some default settings have been "lost" -- It's not.  It's in ~/.local-backup now.
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: also read about StrictModes in « man sshd » and « man sshd_config »
<bazhang> Psydoll, you need to configure it after installation; there's a great beginners guide at ubuntuforums sharing such config files
<red2kic> gerrin: Generally, all personal configurations occurs in ~/.local (or ~/.config). It vary on applications.
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: though I have strictmodes no and I can ssh with g+w ~... weird
<Psydoll> bazhang i thought it was built in feature
<gerrin> red2kic: ok well thanks for your help, really appreciate it
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: I mean, I have StrictModes yes
<red2kic> gerrin: It's just something I can't explain. You can't find the file so we can't delete the file. We nuked the folder.
<red2kic> gerrin: We moved the folder. You log out and in. There are new ~/.local
<red2kic> gerrin: Anyway. Cheers. Glad to hear that. :)
<gerrin> red2kic: im just glad i didnt lose any files lol
<red2kic> gerrin: :)
<mongy> motz, me-tv is a nice simple program.  https://launchpad.net/~me-tv-development/+archive/ppa
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 Psydoll
<motz> mongy, I try it
<gerrin> red2kic: one more question, ive noticed, that some of my icons in the top panel have moved, and they are supposed to be locked, how can i reset the panel
<gerrin> red2kic: i used to know but forgot
<Xmf1> Help! I need help!!
<bazhang> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> Xmf1, with what
<Xmf1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10574779#post10574779
<Glenp> i am trying to run a bash file every 15 min   I saw a tutorial about crontab. it said that some linux flavors do not support the /15 in the crontab   does ubuntu?
<guntbert> !here | Xmf1
<ubottu> Xmf1: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<motz> https://launchpad.net/~me-tv-development/+archive/ppa
<guntbert> Glenp: I'd say so, did you try?
<Xmf1> My ubuntu doesnt see any harddrives!
<Xmf1> not even my external 1tb harddrive
<gerrin> gracias
<Xmf1> not even my cdrom drive
<Xmf1> help!
<Glenp> no  I had not   but I wanted to ask so I did not mess anything up
<motz> https://launchpad.net/~me-tv-development/+archive/ppa
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: hm i have yes on StrictModes too...
<sgr> hi there
<bazhang> !helpme | Xmf1
<ubottu> Xmf1: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mongy> motz,  ?
<Xmf1> I need help! Someone help me! my ubuntu doesnt see my harddrives, not even cdrom!!! whats going on!
<Xmf1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10574779#post10574779
<sgr> i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i can't change the themes.
<ibux_> evning
<bazhang> Xmf1, please wait 15 minutes betwwen repeats
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: well StrictModes yes is what tells ssh to actually check modes.  So in your case it makes sense.  I just don't understand why I *can* login even if I g+w ~
<sgr> the windows change, but symbols and panels stay the same.... Can anyone tell me, how i could change that???
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: I mean that in your case your inability to login with g+w ~ makes sense
<ibux_> good old irc :)
<ibux_> peoples lost like and befor hehe
<guntbert> ibux_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ibux_> nop
<ibux_> ty i em, good ;)
<[cenobyte]> gwibber keeps failing to update after about 45 minutes. it stops refreshing and stops showing notifications on my screen. any ideas?
<motz> mongy, where is the link to the download?
<mongy> motz, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:me-tv-development/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install me-tv
<Heavylobster> Hi people, my desktop's been having an odd issue.. For some reason, pretty much every progrma I run seemingly randomly stop responding quite frequently and begin responding again after a while. Don't know if it's related, but apt-get unpacking packages also takes ages. Windows works fine, as does ubuntu running under a VM on windows. Any idea where to start looking at this?
<ibux_> google
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: one last question for u, i dont think i turned on sshd yet
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: how do i regularly stop/start sshd on ubuntu (im used to debian way)
<subsume> which ubunti is based on debian 6?
<ibux_> if u know question just google it
<guntbert> !google | ibux_
<ubottu> ibux_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> ibux_, thats not a good answer, so dont suggest it here
<SwedeMike> subsume: it doesn't really work like that.
<ibux_> sorry
<bazhang> ibux_, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<subsume> SwedeMike ubuntu doesn't encompass and then build off debian?
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: sudo service ssh start|stop|restart
<ibux_> okay
<moz> mongy, he asks me for a key. Where do I find the key?
<weia> Xmf1: did it see the drives before?
<Xmf1> yea
<Xmf1> it was working fine before
<Xmf1> i havent used my ubuntu in a while
<Xmf1> ive only entered to ubuntu to do updates
<subsume> Basically I'm wondering if I should go Debian 6 or Ubuntu 10.04
<Xmf1> but today i decided to boot into ubuntu rather than win7 and i cant see my drives
<Xmf1> I was able to see my drives just a few minute ago
<Xmf1> minutes
<Xmf1> now i cant see anythign
<weia> Xmf1: what happened in those minutes? did you do another update?
<Xmf1> no nothing
<Xmf1> i did nothing
<Curly_Q> Mongy what is me-tv?
<ecinx3> does anyone know of a good English channel on freenode? I need a word for a letter I'm writing
<mongy> Curly_Q, watching tv
<mongy> ecinx3, there are english people in here.
<bazhang> ecinx3, ##english
<Curly_Q> Mongy do you need a TV card for that?
<ecinx3> thanks
<mongy> Curly_Q, yes
<Curly_Q> Is it anything like VLC?
<ecinx3> mongy:  it's not ubuntu related
<josh___> Guys I'm trying to install some game and I'm getting an error something to do with GLbegin I've pasted the output of the ./configure command here
<josh___> http://pastebin.com/K0NM0vkZ
<bazhang> josh___, which game
<mongy> ecinx3, ah
<SH4rma> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my lap (using unetbootin) & I get allways "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" (2 usb sticks, 2 ubuntu ISO..) any idea?
<Sorinan> How can I force SSH client to exit on a predetermined timeout (on connection failure)?
<josh___> Pioneer
<ecinx3> thanks
<bazhang> josh___, pioneer or pioneers
<daftykins> SH4rma: are you sure the flash drive supports booting?
<josh___> Pioneer, space flight simulator
<Curly_Q> Daftykins, may the question is does the BIOS support the Flash Drive.
<SH4rma> I allways used this USB flash to install Archlinux
<SH4rma> and works fine
<daftykins> Curly_Q: that actually doesn't help :) thanks for the time waste
<Xmf1> Hello guys, I need help, Today i opened up ubuntu and my harddrives, external harddrive and even my cdroom doesnt show . The only thing i see is "File System" nothign else shows up. I need help
<daftykins> SH4rma: are you sure you wiped it properly?
<SH4rma> cfdisk, mkfs.vfat
<alessio_alex> hello I am having some problems connecting to my local network eth0
<alessio_alex> I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<alessio_alex> I've managed to connect to it when installing, but I had to restart the router
<alessio_alex> It sees "Auto eth0"
<weia> Xmf1: that's not what you said. you opened your ubuntu. it's showing all the drives. then you wait a few minutes, and the drives disappear. that's what you said.
<alessio_alex> But it doesn't connect
<alessio_alex> Can somebody help me with this please?
<daftykins> alessio_alex: what do you mean doesn't connect?
<alessio_alex> I mean it sais "Wired network disconnected"
<Xmf1> yes, but i need solution!
<alessio_alex> It tries to connect to the network
<weia> Xmf1: can you access a drive and play its files as long as it hasn't disappeared?
<MnCC> is there a whatsnew, for kernel updates ?
<alessio_alex> But it doesn't.. ?!
<Xmf1> i can only access "file system"
<Xmf1> i cant access any other drive
<Xmf1> or see any other drive
<weia> Xmf1: no. boot ubuntu and let it show the drives. do _not_ wait a few minutes. try to access the files on the drive. does it work?
<Xmf1> access what files
<Xmf1> on what drive?
<bazhang> !enter | Xmf1
<weia> Xmf1: the drive that is about to disappear.
<ubottu> Xmf1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xmf1> there is no drive
<Xmf1> they dissapeared
<Xmf1> i cant see them
<weia> Xmf1: reboot!
<Xmf1> I allready rebooting my PC a while ago
<Xmf1> and nothing
<FloodBot2> Xmf1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Xmf1, dont use the enter key every two words
<waseem> hi, i am about to install new drivers for my graphics card (nvidia) and I wanted to make sure i have removed all conflicting files, how can i make sure there of this?
<daftykins> waseem: depending on which nvidia driver you're putting on, they often check for incompatible files themselves
<Xmf1> :(
<Curly_Q> Alessio check the hardware cables first. See if the cables are loose. Reboot the router also check the batteries in the router and disconnect them for about 20 seconds for the router to re-initialize if your router does have batteries in it.
<alessio_alex> Curly_Q
<alessio_alex> The router is fine
<waseem> daftykins: its the most latest one for my card. Im asking becuase i have been having lots of issues ever since i have been trying to upgrade.
<alessio_alex> The cables are ok since I've managed to connect to the internet when installing
<SH4rma> daftykins
<Curly_Q> Alessio, hardware is always the first check. Good.
<weia> Xmf1: ok, if not even a reboot will show the drives (if only for a minute), then one of the updates broke your system. sorry
<SH4rma> any idea?
<ibux_> question of topic is there eny chanels were peoples just talk about nothing ^^
<josh___> http://pastebin.com/K0NM0vkZ  Anyone know how I can satisfy the dependancy listed on this output (GLbegin)
<Xmf1> doesnt show drives at all
<daftykins> waseem: the latest Linux one from the website i ran checked for incompatible/conflicting GL files
<alessio_alex> :-(
<[TK]D-Fender> ibux_: that's just about every channel at some time or another
<Curly_Q> Alessio, can you http into your router?
<Xmf1> how do i fix it?
<bazhang> ibux_, #ubuntu-offtopic fits that
<faceface> hullo
<moz> mongy, me-tv works! thank you!
<daftykins> SH4rma: not really, you could try using the ubuntu USB startup disk creator if it's still a separate program instead of unetbootin
<faceface> suddenly my memory stick seems broken
<waseem> daftykins: im getting mine directly from nvidia's website.
<faceface> rm Transcendent\ Man\ 720.mp4 gives
<Xmf1> this is the second time updates messes up my ubuntu!! whats going on!?! im going to have to go back to MAC!
<daftykins> waseem: yeah that's what i mean
<faceface> rm: cannot remove `Transcendent Man 720.mp4': Read-only file system
<SH4rma> daftykins not works
<daftykins> Xmf1: then go
<waseem> anyway im going to go ahead i think i have cleared them as much as possible, its just I have been getting "api mismatch" problem alot.
<faceface> how can I test it?
<SH4rma> I read many people have the same issue
<faceface> (I don't care about existing data)
<SH4rma> but I cannot use CDROM (my lap is cdrom less)
<ibux_> mmm beer
<ibux_> ^^
<bazhang> ibux_, stop that
<ibux_> :S
<Xmf1> but what about my files?!! i have files in this drive!!!!
<Xmf1> I need my files!
<Xmf1> 8:::(
<motz> mongy, I can't see it fullscreen. What can be the cause? a too slow processor? to litte Ram or what?
<mongy> motz, I dont use it, no idea.
<krevanna> is there anyway to install a package other than using sudo apt-get command in a server
<Curly_Q> SH4rma, your statement does not make sense. You said: but I cannot use CDROM and then you said your laptop doesn't have a CDROM.
<natrixnatrix89> Has anyone here tried to run ubuntu on thin client?
<mongy> motz, just knew of it enough to give as an option.
<faceface> Curly_Q: why are you confused?
<xangua> krevanna: aptitude
<motz> mongy, what does mythtv do more than me-tv?
<Curly_Q> I never said I was confused.
<mongy> motz, too much to mention
<krevanna> <xangua> can we install it without sudo access
<faceface> Curly_Q: why are you being obtuse?
<krevanna> xangua can we install it without sudo access
<SH4rma> Curly_Q My lap don't have CDROm
<xangua> krevanna: no
<iceroot> mongy: radio, emulator (snes, nes and so on) tv capture, weather and a hook for calling other scripts and programs
<Curly_Q> If you don't have a cdrom, then, why complain and ask why it is not working?
<erkan^> hello, where can i install firefox 4.0 Release Candidate on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<krevanna> xangua my boss doesnt gives me sudo acess and i need to install few packages which i found in sudo apt-cache search
<faceface> erkan^: you can install from source
<motz> mongy, can I run me-tv by clicking on an icon?
<bazhang> erkan^, perhaps from a ppa, or wait a few weeks and get it with 11.04
<erkan^> i hav enot expierence with source, faceface
<faceface> krevanna: you're pretty stuck...
<MnCC> my wireless is broken in 2.6.35.28
<mongy> motz,  there should be an icon in the menu
<motz> mongy, yes, i find it
<faceface> erkan^: OK, I don't know if there is a repo for it
<krevanna> xangua is there any other solutin
<Curly_Q> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<SwedeMike> subsume: ubuntu builds off of debian, but they don't really build off of debian stable.
<mongy> motz, I prefer mythtv because I sit in bed with my remote watching tv and videos.
<bazhang> Curly_Q, thats not correct
<erkan^> i have mozilla firefox 3.6.15 Curly_Q
<mongy> motz, and it can record, schedule recording, has a nice programme guide, and other stuff.
<AxonetBE> Hi
<erkan^> do you use chromium, faceface ?
<MnCC> wireless works fine in 2.6.35.27, but not in 2.6.35.28 anyone have the same problem ?
<motz> mongy, I see
<krevanna> xangua is there any other solution
<faceface> erkan^: no
<Curly_Q> I was just hinting how to do it. Use Google.
<ExplodingPiglets> "Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. This page checks to see if it's really you sending the requests, and not a robot."
<AxonetBE> How to setup the Content-type header on server-side?
<faceface> erkan^: sticking with ff for now
<SH4rma> ok Curly_Q, I ask why I get this msg err "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" when I'm booting my USB unetbootin Ubuntu 10.10 img
<erkan^> which browser software use yu, faceface ?
<ExplodingPiglets> Apparently I have a virus. I thought ubuntu didn't get viruses?
<bazhang> Curly_Q, dont suggest google here. thanks.
<MnCC> get avg, its free
<bazhang> ExplodingPiglets, what makes you think that
<xangua> krevanna: discuss with your boss his attitude
<erkan^> i see that still ubuntu'ers are from ff to chromium, faceface :S
<weia> Xmf1: i guess there's a lot of software that can still access that external drive of yours. a non-updated ubuntu from installation media perhaps?
<ExplodingPiglets> hold on
<Gartral> MnCC: what wifi card?
<battlehands> Im trying to login to my desktop in a different city using ssh, and Im getting a message saying, "No route to host"... any ideas of what the problem is?
<krevanna> xangua its a test for me now i cant ask him lolz..
<Gartral> ExplodingPiglets: wine is supceptible too some viruses...
<MnCC> Gartral: let me check hold on..
<ExplodingPiglets> "This traffic may have been sent by malicious software, a browser plug-in, or a script that sends automated requests. "
<AxonetBE> How can I setup content-type headers on server? BEcause now there are loaded to late, I want them on the top
<OltreIrc`14939> hello
<faceface> erkan^: fire fox
<OltreIrc`14939> hi
<faceface>  3.6.15,
<Gartral> battlehands: your desktop was probably on a dynamic ip, and you dont have a dns too handle it?
<OltreIrc`14939> ciao a tutti
<oCean> !it | OltreIrc`14939
<ubottu> OltreIrc`14939: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OltreIrc`14939> thank
<Curly_Q> SH4rma check this site:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<battlehands> Gartral, So the ip that I used last night to login to it using SSH has possibly changed?
<SH4rma> ok, Why I need to custom the LiveCD?
<daftykins> battlehands: sounds like when you type a hostname and it can't resolve it, or you used a local IP instead of an external one
<faceface> SH4rma: state your problem again?
<erkan^> faceface: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<SH4rma> Why I can install Archlinux, Fedora, Centos.. and not Ubuntu 10.10 with Unetbootin, etc
<MnCC> Gartral: i send you a pm with lspci results
<Gartral> battlehands: safe bet if your using a standard home ISP (they tend too charge significantly more for a static ip)
<Curly_Q> Because if you Google the error message, you will see a hint on how to solve your problem.
<motz> does anybody use me-tv?
<bazhang> Curly_Q, stop with the google suggestion
<faceface> erkan^: what's that?
<battlehands> Gartral, so I need to use some host to SSH through?  Im not sure I completely understand...
<Curly_Q> Bazhang, what is your aversion to Google?
<erkan^> that is daily
<oCean> !google > Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q, please see my private message
<bazhang> Curly_Q, it has nothing to do with his issue. people already know about google, so dont suggest it here. thanks.
<Gartral> battlehands: look up dyndns
<xangua> faceface erkan^ a ppa of daily builds, not recomender
<battlehands> Gartral, Im also in a different city and needs to access some files on my desktop.  Is there anyway to do this without having someone on my desktop to set some things up?
<battlehands> !dyndns
<faceface> erkan^: installing 'stable' from source isn't too hard
<KolakCC|Zzz> o_o?
<KolakCC|Zzz> !dyndns
<faceface> firefox keeps itself to itself, so you won't pollute your system
<SH4rma> where=
<SH4rma> ?
<erkan^> can you tell me how install i with a source, faceface ?
<SH4rma> I don't find anything
<Curly_Q> Bazhang, OK point well taken. Sorry.
<erkan^> or do you know where can I install ff 4.0 rc on ubuntu 10.10, xangua ?
<faceface> erkan^: not really... busy.. read firefox download instructions
<Noble> How can I change the name of an account?
<erkan^> !source
<OltreIrc`14939> non-EC No-one on ubunt en
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Noble> Login name and everything
<faceface> is there a better channel for my usb fs problem?
<xangua> erkan^: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/all-beta.html
<erkan^> yes i must learn too how must i install with source, xangua
<battlehands> Gartral, I have a domain name... but Im guessing that I need to be on my desktop in order to set it up?
<faceface> Noble: account name, or account ID?
<erkan^> is that difficult , xangua ?
<xangua> erkan^: just extract it and run it
<Noble> faceface: change login name most important
<faceface> erkan^: it's as hard as downloading a file and following the instructions on the page where you got it
<OltreIrc`14939> you have aircrak
<erkan^> oki
<faceface> Noble: can you live with creating a new account?
<bazhang> OltreIrc`14939, #aircrack-ng
<OltreIrc`14939> no
<OltreIrc`14939> aircrak grafic
<Noble> faceface: But all the settings etc.. :(
<amalgama> hello... can anyone tell me why does apt keep back packages like linux-generic, linux-image-generic etc, while the update manager recommends them?
<ehw> Noble: usermod can do
<OltreIrc`14939> chanel aircrack
<Noble> ehw: Ok ty
<faceface> gl
<bazhang> OltreIrc`14939, I just told you
<OltreIrc`14939> don't exisete
<bazhang> OltreIrc`14939, sure it does.
<trism> amalgama: those packages usually select new packages they are upgraded, apt-get won't attempt to install new packages unless you use apt-get dist-upgrade; instead of apt-get upgrade;
<OltreIrc`14939> good by
<motz> bye
<OltreIrc`14939> bye
<amalgama> trism: thanx thanx... my next question would be how to install them :)
<trism> amalgama: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<bazhang> amalgama, by dist-upgrade
<MaximLevitsky> I installed alpha2 from scratch in a VM
<MaximLevitsky> I am getting brken themes:
<MaximLevitsky> http://img718.imageshack.us/i/screenshotubuntu114afte.png/
<bazhang> MaximLevitsky, #ubuntu+1 for that
<amalgama> trism, yeah i got it through your first answer... lol... thanx...
<MaximLevitsky> sorry, meant for it
<amalgama> bazhang: thanku2
<Psydoll> ds/exit
<bezao> how do i enable iptables on my vps? i dont have eth0, ifconfig shows me "lo" "venet0" "venet0:0" i tried using venet0 and venet0:0 on iptables, but it doesnt work, it block everything!
<Heavylobster> Hi people, my desktop's been having an odd issue.. For some reason, pretty much every progrma I run seemingly randomly stop responding quite frequently and begin responding again after a while. Don't know if it's related, but apt-get unpacking packages also takes ages. Windows works fine, as does ubuntu running under a VM on windows. Any idea where to start looking at this?
<bezao> how do i enable iptables on my vps? i dont have eth0, ifconfig shows me "lo" "venet0" "venet0:0" i tried using venet0 and venet0:0 on iptables, but it doesnt work, it block everything!
<battlehands> I need help connecting to my desktop which is in another city using SSH.  Im typing "ssh -X <ip>" and its telling me "No route to host".  Any ideas of what I can do to connect?
<guntbert> battlehands: what IP address are you trying to reach?
 * genii-around thinks 192.something
<bezao> how do i enable iptables on my vps? i dont have eth0, ifconfig shows me "lo" "venet0" "venet0:0" i tried using venet0 and venet0:0 on iptables, but it doesnt work, it block everything! i'm trying this "iptables -A TRUSTED -i venet0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" but it blocks me.
<oCean> bezao: you might find more support in the #ubuntu-server channel
<daftykins> bezao: never heard of "TRUSTED" before, you need to create a table to put rules in first
<daftykins> but i'm not an iptables person really
<bezao> i have an table.
<robdig> bezao: by vps do you mean a virtual private server?
<bezao> robdig yes
<Logan_> !iptables | bezao
<ubottu> bezao: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<tomar_> login
<robdig> bezao: your hosting service may not allow you to do anything with iptables. mine restricts anything i can do that would affect another user on the system
<bezao> i think no, since it's an separated 'box', i have my own ip that i need to block
<bezao> since i can rebuild the vps anytime, it doesnt affect other users robdig
<camden> is it just me or have there been several packages lately that are missing files?
<camden> I updated coreutils, and now paste can't be found
<robdig> bezao: ah, i see. i learned the hard way when i wanted to make some changes to mysql that my host wouldn't go for it. sorry that i don't have anything for you.
<camden> ubuntu tells me that paste is part of the coreutils package, but when I examine the files in coreutils, paste isn't among them.
<bezao> robdig hehe np
<bezao> that's why vps is good, you can fuck it up, then click to rebuild and everything is ok :)
<oCean> camden: what version (coreutils) did you update to?
<IdleOne> !language | bezao
<ubottu> bezao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<guntbert> !language | bezao
<camden> oCean: 8.5-1ubuntu3
<bezao> how do i enable iptables on my vps? i dont have eth0, ifconfig shows me "lo" "venet0" "venet0:0" i tried using venet0 and venet0:0 on iptables, but it doesnt work, it block everything! i'm trying this "iptables -N TRUSTED" and "iptables -A TRUSTED -i venet0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" but it blocks me.
<oCean> camden: indeed it should be there. Tried reinstalling the coreutils again?
<vacho> guys I want to move over an entire folder to another server.. I am hoping to be able to zip everything and keep it's file permissions etc..how can I do that?
<camden> yeah
<robdig> vacho tar -czvf directoryname zipfilename
<vacho> robdig: great!! and to unzip?
<robdig> vacho: tar -xzvf directoryname
<smw> vacho, -p for --preserve-permissions,
<robdig> vacho: assumes that your user id exists on both boxes :)
<smw> vacho, it is the default for super user.
<vacho> got it thanks!
<robdig> vacho: tar -xzvf zipfile name. sorry
<vacho> robdig: thats to zip right? not to unzip
<oCean> camden: how weird. is the manual page (man paste) available?
<robdig> vacho: last one is to unzip.
<vacho> kk thx
<guntbert> how can I prevent update-notifier from alerting me to an update I don't want to install?
<robdig> vacho: but as smw said, might have to include  a 'p' in there to preserve permissions
<camden> oCean: yep
<camden> oCean: which IS bizarre.
<vacho> tar -czvf public_html slportal
<oCean> camden: I cannot think of what could have caused this. You could download the .deb and extract the 'paste' binary
<camden> oCean: I'm looking into that now
<meisth0th> hello
<dougl> nit-wit, you still around?
<vacho> didnt work
<fizy[laptop]> how do i boot ubuntu 10.04 without the gui? or how do i kill the gui once its started? i prefer using the virtual terminals
<meisth0th> i have written a small python script to upload files to my ftp server, and i am trying to add it in nautilus-actions
<meisth0th> script is working when i run it from cli
<nit-wit> dougl, yeah
<guntbert> !nox | fizy[laptop]
<oCean> camden: download the file here http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/coreutils, use "ar x blah.deb" to break down the deb. (it IS "ar", not tar) Then tar xvfz data.tar.gz
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<meisth0th> but nothing happens with nautilus-actions
<motz> I just installed a new 1GB RAm bar on my laptop lenovo b560 with ubuntu 10. How can I check that the ram bar is correctly seen by the system?
<joshmclvl1> guntbert: I Learn something new everyday :)
<guntbert> motz: look at the output of free
<fizy[laptop]> also, how do i connect to wifi via command line?
<ilovefairuz> oCean: camden: apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<motz> guntbert, what's free?
<guntbert> joshmclvl1: so do I :-)
<budgee> motz: open terminal
<oCean> ilovefairuz: he apparently already tried that
<budgee> type "free -m"
<dougl> nit-wit, got my flash working... started to trouble shoot until I logged into my sound server and turned up the volume... lol => thanks again for your help :)
<Fusse> why cant i install the both drivers, that i got?
<joshmclvl1> fizy[laptop]: use nmcli? im not too sure about starting NetworkManager and dbus and all from the command line though =s
<ilovefairuz> fizy[laptop]: cnetworkmanager
<motz> guntbert, free says I have 800 MB Ram, which is strange, because at the beginning I had 1 Gb and now I should have 2 Gb
<budgee> motz: output of 'free -m' in the "Mem:" row and "total" column should be 1 more GB than before
<fizy[laptop]> ilovefairuz: command not found
<camden> oCean: looks like manually downloading the package and installing it with dpkg -i fixed the issue
<oCean> guntbert: a dpkg --set-selections (hold) does not prevent the actual package from showing up as available for update?
<motz> budgee, total is 801
<oCean> camden: wow, okay
<guntbert> motz: next step: reboot and look into the bios: maybe it isn#t recognized at all
<budgee> motz: then you dunnit wrong
<ilovefairuz> fizy[laptop]: what ubuntu version are you running?
<fizy[laptop]> ilovefairuz: 10.04
<camden> oCean: this isn't the first I've seen this. last month desktop-file-utils failed to upgrade because one of it's required files didn't update with the package
<motz> guntbert, if it isn't recognized, what should I do in bios?
<budgee> motz: is it the correct memory? is it seated correctly?
<camden> oCean: same story, file should have been in the package, but wasn't.
<camden> oCean: ah, in fact, it's still happening
<motz> budgee, the memory was delivered to me together with the laptop, so I suppose it the correct memory
<guntbert> oCean: if "hold" does essentially the same as "lock" in synaptic, then "no", but I will try
<camden> oCean: /var/lib/dpkg/info/desktop-file-utils.postinst: 4: update-desktop-database: not found
<ilovefairuz> fizy[laptop]: it's available for maverick only, not lucid (10.04)
<budgee> motz: ok, did you install it correctly.  did it click into place, no gaps etc?
<motz> budgee, yes, it clicked
<budgee> hmm
<budgee> motz: what make of notebok?
<motz> budgee, but, apart from that, why do I have now 800 Mb instead of 1 Gb?
<fizy[laptop]> one more question. how do i kill the gui once i get it running to connect the wifi? i have almost no ram on my laptop, so cli is way better for me
<motz> budgee, lenovo b560
<azizLIGHTS> how do i undo "adduser dropbox" command
<motz> budgee, do exist ram bars of 800 Mb?
<camden> oCean: same fix worked too
<budgee> motz: nope, not that i know of
<ilovefairuz> fizy[laptop]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA%20Supplicant
<motz> so why free says that the total is 801?
<budgee> motz: if you take it out and reboot, does it go back to 1G?
<ilovefairuz> fizy[laptop]: and you could use a very lightweight window manager like awesome or wmii if you have little ram
<oCean> camden: I'm not on maverick, so I can not check if this issue exists here. You might want to file a bug, or at least browse launchpad for bugs..
<ilovefairuz> fizy[laptop]: but to stop X, use: sudo service gdm stop
<azizLIGHTS> i mean how do i undo the command "adduser dropbox ubuntu" first, then undo "adduser dropbox" ?
<fizy[laptop]> ilovefairuz: nah, id rather use a virtual terminal. it makes me feel like the true linux hacker badass i am
<camden> oCean: willdo
<motz> budgee, no, it was 800 Mb already before the installation
<motz> budgee, I think now it clicked better and deeper
<Curly_Q> Motz is the new memory module the same type at the same Hz?
<budgee> motz: if 200M of your memory is being shared with the graphics card, that could explain the 800M
<motz> Curly_Q, I don't know but I suppose so, because I ordered it just together with the laptop
<motz> budgee, ok, thank you for the explanation
<motz> budgee, ok, now the total is 1800
<metallico> guys, i am getting this: "WARN: / is world writable!" and when i tried to create a dir in / as regular user it lets me do it. What are the correct permissions for it?
<Curly_Q> Motz, the fact is that if you put two dissimilar memory modules in the slots but they both are not the same Hz, the one with the slowest Hz will be your RAM settings.
<motz> ok
<Dice-Man> metallico: you need to edit permissions on the directory ?
<metallico> on /
<Curly_Q> It is recommended to put the exact RAM modules in the slots so they run in Parallel.
<metallico> something changed it to 777, dont know what
<budgee> motz: what did you do?  ensure it was properly reseated?
<Ethan> hi all, I'm new to ubuntu, coming from fedora where chkconfig manages what services run at what runlevel. is there an equivalent for ubuntu?
<motz> budgee, yes, I unmounted and than mounted again
<oldschool> hi anyone here know whats would be a good easy to use program on ubuntu 8.4 for makeing Screen capture/Screenshots
<daftykins> oldschool: scrot ?
<Ethan> oldschool: gnome-screenshot
<Ethan> if you're in gnome
<guntbert> oCean: in my case that seems not to help because I am talking about kernel versions, and they don't replace each other but just get added :-)
<Curly_Q> Oh Motz, I had this problem a long time ago with a SCSI server. I had to append in the boot config file the RAM allocation. Check that.
<oldschool> daftykins whats scrot
<daftykins> a screenshot app
<oCean> guntbert: ah :(
<motz> Curly_Q, I solved the problem. The bar was wrongly seated
<Curly_Q> lol
<mr_potato> hi there peeps, how do i find the version of a package available to install
<guntbert> oCean: thx for triggering my brain
<budgee> motz: rather refer to as "module" instead of bar
<budgee> motz: memory module
<oldschool> yes something like this one here http://www.videohelp.com/tools/Scenegrabber.NET
<motz> budgee, ok, module
<guntbert> mr_potato: apt-cache policy might be of help
<Curly_Q> Budgee, good observation. Thanks.
<oldschool> daftykins yes something like this one here http://www.videohelp.com/tools/Scenegrabber.NET
<nerdshell> mr_potato: read the man page of apt or aptitude
<mr_potato> cheers guys guntbert and nerdshell policy thingy helped
<mr_potato> i need to add the version number in my puppet manifest
<oldschool> am new to ubuntu if anyone know of a easy to use program please pm me am looking for something similar to this one here http://www.videohelp.com/tools/Scenegrabber.NET
<oldschool> :(
<oldschool> for takeing video screenshots
<Saltydog> I think VLC will take screen shots
<Claudinux> oldschool, you can try vlc
<Curly_Q> VLC is good.
<Curly_Q> It captures the screen.
<Curly_Q> There is an IRC channel here on freenode #videolan
<motz> mongy, could you give a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/me-tv/+bug/699825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 699825 in Me TV "When i switch to fullscreen TV signal stops with freeze image after the top statusline disappeared after few moments" [Undecided,Invalid]
<michi7x7> Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-nv/xserver-xorg-video-nv_2.1.17-3ubuntu7_amd64.deb 403  Forbidden
<michi7x7> I think you should fix that asap
<mongy> motz, well its a ppa you are using, so there might be bugs to contend with.  try removing the ppa and installing the distro version, which might lack features.
<motz> mongy, what is a ppa?
<motz> mongy, which is the distro version?
<mongy> motz, has updated packages
<Scunizi> Alsa mixer always mutes my usb headset settings on shutdown (or possibly reboot).  How do I get alsamixer to "fix" the settings and remember them ??
<mongy> motz, than whats in the distro...
<motz> mongy, I have no distro-cd
<oCean> motz: mongy ppa is 3rd party and not supported
<motz> ah, ok
<motz> mongy, so you mean I have to install it through apt-get?
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I've just updated the kernel, when I reboot, I'll probably need to reinstall GRUB, is there a way to avoid this?
<motz> mongy, I do I uninstall this ppa version?
<Scunizi> Pudabudigada: shouldn't need to but I'll have ubottu send a link..
<Scunizi> !grub2 > Pudabudigada
<ubottu> Pudabudigada, please see my private message
<Pudabudigada> Thanks
<mongy> motz, just uninstall me-tv, and remove the ppa from your sources
<gedO> Hello guys. I want to ask how I can get all starting up programs list ???
<bazhang> motz, use ppa-purge
<mongy> motz, then update package manager, and install it again
<motz> bazhang, how?
<gedO> How to get all startup programs list???
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | motz
<Scunizi> gedO: System>Preferences> Startup programs
<ubottu> motz: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<gedO> Scunizi: is any terminal way?
<mongy> bazhang, does it install the regular repo version if it wasnt installed before?
<bazhang> motz, install it and run it
<motz> bazhang, install what?
<Scunizi> gedO: probably but I don't know it.
<bazhang> mongy, check the description above
<bazhang> motz, ppa-purge
<Scunizi> gedO: OH.. perhaps ~/.config
<mongy> bazhang, ok.   motz use it then
<Scunizi> gedO: get a directory listing there.
<gedO> Scunizi: What to get?
<motz> bazhang, I installed it
<gedO> Scunizi: I'm new to Ubuntu :)
<motz> bazhang, now how should I use it?
<gedO> Scunizi: Please, tell me more about it
<motz> bazhang, mongy what am I supposed to do with ppa-purge?
<Scunizi> gedO: sorry.. working .. perhaps someone can guide you there.
<gedO> Scunizi: Okey
<motz> bazhang, mongy : just run ppa-purge with no arguments?
<bazhang> motz, just a moment please
<motz> ok
<azizLIGHTS> how do i remove a user i added with "adduser dropbox" ?
<mongy> sudo ppa-purge me-tv-development/ppa        ?
<sxj> hi
<mongy> bazhang, motz, at the end of the day, all you have to do with a simple package like me-tv is just remove it, remove the ppa, and install it again
<mongy> there aint like a 100 deps for it
<bazhang> motz, sudo ppa-purge control V
<soundray> azizLIGHTS: try deluser -- but read the manpage first (man deluser)
<azizLIGHTS> ok ty
<moz> bazhang, PPA to be removed: control ppa
<moz> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: control ppa
<bazhang> moz, you dont type control, use the ctrl key
<Pudabudigada> Scunizi, I can reinstall GRUB, I want to avoid having to.
<rawfael> help pls
<Scunizi> Pudabudigada: when a new kernel is installed the system does a "sudo update-grub" automatically.. It knows where it's at.. reboot and see what happens.. you'll have your choice of kernels.. choose the top one for the newest and the next one for the current.. got a live cd? use that to reinstall grub if all fails.
<bazhang> rawfael, with what
<azizLIGHTS> ok how do i remove the user from groups? i had done "adduser dropbox ubuntu" it added dropbox to ubuntu gorup i think? how do i undo it
<moz> bazhang, I really don't understand what do you mean
<moz> bazhang, I should hold the control key and then hit V, you mean that I have to past something or what?
<ehw> azizLIGHTS: gpasswd -d dropbox ubuntu to remove a user from that group (assuming that's what you want)
<azizLIGHTS> ehw: how can i check if dropbox has been removed from ubuntu user group
<motz> mongy, how do I remove me-tv and ppa?
<ehw> azizLIGHTS: type "groups dropbox" and it will tell you which groups it's in
<oCean> motz: are you sure you installed me-tv from ppa?
<Code_Bleu> Does anyone know of a good solution like "NEAT Reciepts" for linux?  I use MoneyDance and KMyMoney and would like some way of scanning my reciepts and importing them into my accounting software.
<ehw> azizLIGHTS: id dropbox will tell you other cool stuff as well ;)
<camden> \q
<motz> oCean, I just pasted the command that mongy wrote me in channel. So ask him how I installed it
<bazhang> oCean, yep from ppa
<oCean> motz: do you know how to use pastebin?
<oCean> bazhang: confirmed?
<motz> oCean, yes
<res22> Hello, any JEWISH or ISRAELI people here? How do you pronounce "saeed"?
<bazhang> oCean, yes
<azizLIGHTS> ehw: cool thanks a lot
<bazhang> !ot | res22
<ubottu> res22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ehw> azizLIGHTS: np !
<res22> fs
<oCean> motz: nevermind. I wondered if your current me-tv package was from ppa or ubuntu archives.
<Pudabudigada> Scunizi, Thanks, I tthink the system wasn't running update, done it manually.
<moz> oCean, and?
<realmatt> where would be the appropriate place to ask a question about make files and make.depend files?
<leftist> has anyone reported any difficulties with the ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso image? i have burned multiple copies on multiple os's and on multiple machines. and have used multiple cd/dvd drives and all i am getting is io errors with dvd and cd's.
<d4ni> shi
<digitalfiz> realmatt, try ##make
<arjun> Hi, I am trying to do WPA+AdHoc on an Intel 5100 WiFi Link using Network Manager, and I find two problems: 1. It does not save the password, and 2. Anyway, saving and closing the dialog, then left clicking on the Network Manager applet shows me the network I created in a dropdown (among other wireless networks in the vicinity), but it's greyed out so I cannot connect to it
<Scunizi> leftist: nope.. burn it as slow as you can.. if you got it from someplace other than ubuntu.com then redownload
<Guest4965> iwlagn crashes my kernel, but iwl4965 works. I have already blacklisted the iwlagn driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but I do not know how to install iwl4965
<neil_d> leftist: did you try generating and comparing the md5 checksum?
<leftist> i am getthing them from ubuntu.com
<leftist> neil_d no.
<leftist> your right let me check
<moz> mongy, could pls help me out?
<leftist> thanks
<Guest4965> How do I install iwl4965?
<oCean> moz ... or motz? I have nothing. Just trying to figure out if you where trying to remove ppa's that did not even exist.
<moz> mongy, are you there?
<gribouille> I have problems with the pae kernel : the system is extremely slow
<G00053> new to ubuntu(know you love to hear that) I'm having an issue with slow speeds with an asus usb-n13 wireless dongle.  Can anyone give me some clues on how to poke and prod this problem ?
<arjun> arjun: I am 10.04 (LTS). And I also notice that if I change the 'Ad-Hoc' option to 'Infrastructure' the greyed out option disappears (and now I can *try* to connect to it as if it's a hidden wireless connection)
<leftist> is it possible to do a netinstall with the live cd for 10.04 lts?
<Somelauw> What is the defualt updater called.
<mongy> moz, here
<Somelauw> gnome-update?
<Somelauw> ubuntu-update?
<oldschool> Curly_Q about vlc would it take screen shots something like this does it have a option http://lookpic.com/c1/i2/2780/RqioLbSE.jpeg
<triggerhapp> Fun error here : unable to handle kernel paging request 00001ff0, As usual I ran a memtest to see what's happening, and so far turned up no errors. What else could possbly be causing it?
<triggerhapp> Somelauw, update-manager
<Somelauw> Thanks and what is the program called that start update-manager once in a while?
<mongy> motz, sudo ppa-purge me-tv-development
<triggerhapp> Somelauw, err. Not sure. but surely you can cron that ;)
<Curly_Q> Oldschool try looking at this site:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig2HVCZnAl4
<mouse> hi .. i have jack running and use pulse jack sink.. it works fine.i installed wine 1.2 and set in audio to jack..message appears in jack  alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 83.545 msecs JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error, skip cycle JackPosixMutex::Unlock res = 1
<KramB> How can I resize Docky?
<pwnsauce> Hi all. Coming here as a last resort. Running natty for a while. Had black screen on boot errors for the last day or so. Updated just now which seemed to fix it. It boots further than before but still eventual black screen. On intel 915 chip. Any pointers?
<GamingDroid> is port 53 essential for Ubuntu apt-get to work?
<mongy> motz, then sudo apt-get update, then install me-tv
<bazhang> pwnsauce, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<motz> mongy, ok
<pwnsauce> Thanks bazhang
<Somelauw> gksudo doesn't seem to work when using awesome?
<triggerhapp> pwnsauce, check dmesg for "handle kernel paging"
<KramB> How can I change size of Docky, instead of going across whole page side but less.
<MrSmith> nick/ X
<pwnsauce> tripperhapp, no mention of said message in dmesg
<triggerhapp> pwnsauce, then a different error to what I'm seeing, cant help ya on tht :s
<pwnsauce> triggerhapp, thanks anyway. I'll move to the +1 room
<KramB> Someone must know?
<Curly_Q> By the way I found that on GOOGLE.  hehe
<triggerhapp> good old google
<chh> any easy way to compile 2.6.38 with the same config as the shipped kernels?
<th0r> do you have it installed on a system? If so, you can switch to the src directory and issue 'make oldconfig'
<chh> I don't have the dev pieces installed, no. Just the current pae 32 bit kernel.
<chh> precompiled, etc. Just the usual one.
<th0r> chh: do you have the src installed? If not, install the kernel sources, if so....just switch to the dir and do that make. make oldconfig creates a config that conforms to the installed kernel
<chh> Well that is to say I'm running on this, Linux at 2.6.35-27-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 21:46:58 UTC 2011 i686
<chh> th0r, Ok :) what's the metapackage for the standard gcc dev tools and so on?
<KramB> How can I change the size of Docky?
<G00053> I'm getting ~ 3Mbps on my ubuntu rig VS ~15 Mbps on my windows machine. both connected to the same wireless router. can someone help me diagnose ?
<th0r> chh: I think all you will need is build-essential and kernel sources, but I am not sure....been ages since I messed with that
<pwnsauce> KramB, pretty certain that's in the docky preferences
<gribouille> where can I find packages for the 2.6.36 kernel ?
<chh> th0r, all right! Great. -But the kernel sources for the running kernel aswell? I've got the 2.6.38 already but do I need the souce for the running one?
<mongy> motz, cant guarantee it will have the same features.. as I say, mythtv has everything I need...I dont need to watch fullscreen either, I do a quick click/compiz scale to view it.
<oldschool> Curly_Q thanks this help :)
<Senjai> I remember someone the other day told me about an awesome audio player for ubuntu
<th0r> I don't think the config for the old kernel can be used with the new. But if you can find someone who has the new kernel installed, their config should work for you
<Senjai> Anyone know what it is? (a tad open ended, i know)
<KramB> pwnsauce: You mean right-click settings?  That's where I go to, and it is not there
<chh> th0r, I'll probe my logs and see what pieces I really use. And I'll experiment from zero instead. Thanks a bunch though.
<skxx> hey gang, i need a program to set up a mouse macro to click certain parts of the screen at certain intervals.  any ideas?
<azizLIGHTS> its not possible to have a .file and .dir/ of the same name in a dir?
<motz> mongy, I reinstalled me-tv via apt-get and the fullscreen still doesn't work. So I installed mythtv
<mouse> skxx in a browser?
<oCean> azizLIGHTS: no
<motz> but mythtv doesn't see the card
<motz> mongy, any hint?
<mongy> motz, it does... I use the same card
<pwnsauce> KramB, right-click the docky tab on the far left of the dock? sorry, I'm not on my machine that's running docky
<mouse> skxx or systemwide?
<mongy> motz, you need to set it up a bit first
<mongy> motz, follow the first link I gave you
<skxx> mouse: systemwide would be preferable but browser works too
<motz> which one?
<KramB> pwnsauce: All I get is Settings, no perferences.
<mongy> motz, http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<th0r> chh: I have messed with the configs...no problem so long as you don't install the new (iffy) kernel as default. You can set the individual items b y issuing 'make menuconfig' in the src dir
<mouse> skxx firefoxx addon imacro
<pwnsauce> Yup, settings.
<mouse> systemwide i do not know so far
<skxx> mouse: much appreciated man, thx
<chh> th0r, yeah great. No I'll only aim for that stable kernel.
<th0r> chh: just don't change your default kernel until you have a working new kernel and you are absolutely sure everything works
<pwnsauce> KramB, up should come a settings box, and you can tweak lots of things there
<chh> th0r, I wont
<mongy> motz, its pretty easy.. he even uses haupage
<th0r> chh: if I remember right, menuconfig has defaults for every itme
<Waxterzz> Hi all
<th0r> (item)
<mongy> motz, you might have to use different options with non-uk tv.
<chh> th0r, ok :) Thanks
<gribouille> I have problems with the pae kernel : the system is extremely slow
<mouse> skxx shellscript would work
<Waxterzz> is mirc really as funny as bash.org implies ?
<KramB> pwnsauce: All I can do is change the theme of it, icon size, and that's about it.
<mouse> for systemwide
<pwnsauce> KramB, sorry, what exactly do you want to do with it again?
<oCean> Waxterzz: this is ubuntu support channel. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Senjai> !ot | Waxterzz
<ubottu> Waxterzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KramB> pwnsauce: I want to change the size of it, instead of extending across all of one side.  more like ini middle
<pwnsauce> KramB, in settings, is "Panel Mode" checked?
<morax> Hey ive got a question about a new ubuntu install, any help?
<leftist> isn't there a 32bit version of the server?????
<KramB> pwnsauce. :s  Lol...I feel so stupid.  Thanks mate.
<pwnsauce> KramB, simple fix. Enjoy. :)
<pwnsauce> morax, shoot....
<triggerhapp> I'll pester again, I'm getting kernal page handle errors, but a memtest shows no defect in the memory, what else should I be looking at?
<morax> the mouse pointer in the os , it only clicks on a link when you point it high
<morax> any link, internet or otherwise
<Curly_Q> Oldschool, your welcome.
<pwnsauce> morax, what version are you running?
<morax> i'm not sure..but i'm downloading it again
<KramB> Should I keep my task list or use docky as that?
<sn00pdigg> is anyone able to help me with something?
<KramB> Personal opinions.
<pwnsauce> morax, no need....
<EClaesson> sn00pdigg: with what?
<pwnsauce> morax, have you updated fully once you installed?
<sn00pdigg> trying to install a "windows only" prog on my ubuntu machine...
<morax> yeah
<morax> win xp doesnt do that
<morax> its werid
<pwnsauce> sn00pdigg, have a look at installing "wine"
<sn00pdigg> did
<triggerhapp> sn00pdigg, used AppDB website?
<sn00pdigg> when i double click the file, it produces error
<pwnsauce> sn00pdigg, what's the error?
<sn00pdigg> will i get kicked for flooding?
<oCean> sn00pdigg: yes, use pastebin
<pwnsauce> morax, sounds like a bug? Make sure you've updated fully and have restarted ther machine
<sn00pdigg> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<sn00pdigg>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<sn00pdigg>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<sn00pdigg>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<u_> maroc
<FloodBot2> sn00pdigg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * rww facepalms
<sn00pdigg> sorry guys...
<joshmclvl1> heh
<rww> "yes, use pastebin" does not mean "no, go right ahead!"
<morax> i tihnk i tried that
<pwnsauce> sn00pdigg, is the file an *.exe?
<sn00pdigg> yes
<morax> any kind of mouse settigns that might help?
<triggerhapp> sn00pdigg, you need to tell it to open with wine
<triggerhapp> exe's will open as a zip file normally
<sn00pdigg> right. right
<sn00pdigg> okay
<sn00pdigg> i'm a retard
<pwnsauce> sn00pdigg, tripperhapp is right
<KramB> Personal opinions: Should I use my Task List or Docky?
<triggerhapp> pwnsauce, sorry, stole your thunder ;)
<sn00pdigg> glad you guys are here... how would i do that?
<pwnsauce> tripperhapp, no prob. :)
<triggerhapp> sn00pdigg, normally, right click and choose "open with wine" or some such
<motz> the fullscreen problem could be caused by vdpau driver. It is suggested to switch to xv. How can I do it?
<sn00pdigg> oh... i don't think i had that option. will check
<pwnsauce> morax, sorry, I can't help without seeing your screen personally
<morax> okay, thanks anyway
<pwnsauce> Kramb, personally Docky is the one for me
<sn00pdigg> hmmm... doesn't seem to allow me the option to run with wine
<KramB> pwnsauce: Hi. :D   how  can I change the theme of it?  It is rather dull, do you know?  Not pre-installed ones.
<pwnsauce> KramB, same place... in the settings tab.
<KramB> pwnsauce: No. :s  Like ones I can download.
<pwnsauce> KramB, sorry, I misread. Here... http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Themes
<sn00pdigg> welll... i guess after re-installing ubuntu i didn't re-install wine....
<sn00pdigg> what a dumbass
<sn00pdigg> you guys are great tho. that was quick!
<triggerhapp> Hello again debian squeeze! hope this works
<pwnsauce> sn00pdigg, no probs
<sn00pdigg> got another question!
<claudia> hallo
<pwnsauce> sn00pdigg, shoot
<sn00pdigg> i saw a youtube video of linux
<pwnsauce> sn00pdigg, ok.....
<oCean> !afk > Aaron5367
<ubottu> Aaron5367, please see my private message
<sn00pdigg> was wanting my computer to look more like his
<sn00pdigg> can i post the link?
<pwnsauce> sn00pdigg, pm it to me
<sn00pdigg> don't make me use pastbin :p
<AzoteLogiko> s
<Paul6253> hey all...Im running 8.10 and yes I know it's not supported but I just want to upgrade my java installation...I can't upgrade any software at all b/c I keep getting this prompt to d/l  jdk-6u10-docs.zip or jdk-6u10-docs-ja.zip but these arent even available anymore!
<usr13> Paul6253: You will have to do it manually.
<triggerhapp> Paul6253, I really hate to say it but you should probably see the java site to manually install
<triggerhapp> usr13, ninja'd :3
<rww> Paul6253: I believe we already talked about how your Ubuntu 8.10 isn't supported here. Please stop asking for support here.
<elijahblake> hello i have a quick question about post ubuntu installation...........
<usr13> Paul6253: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com
<suprbly> is any one running 11.04 yet?
<elijahblake> Someone told me to download a certain package that adds features.....
<elijahblake> but i can't remember the name
<oCean> suprbly: #ubuntu+1 for that
<elijahblake> can someone please help me
<triggerhapp> elijahblake, what features?
<suprbly> ok
<Paul6253> yeah but rww...I'm not asking for ubuntu support per se...I mean should I not be able to run the same 'old' version software that 'WAS' working for 8.10 before?
<elijahblake> triggerhapp, not sure like maybe archive features and all sorts of stuff like that
<zvacet> elijahblake:  are codecs in question
<rww> Paul6253: No, because EOL repositories are removed from the mirror system.
<usr13> Paul6253: Do you know how old 8.10 is?
<elijahblake> possibly zvacet
<triggerhapp> usr13, I think the clues in the  number ;)
<elijahblake> having issues with sound drivers and such
<zvacet> elijahblake:  in applications>ubuntu software center find ubuntu restricted extras and install it
<elijahblake> AWESOME zvacet
<elijahblake> that's it
<usr13> 2008
<triggerhapp> I hate touchpads
<elijahblake> THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> elijahblake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<triggerhapp> my fingers sore :(
<zvacet> elijahblake: np
<Gatorade> Hi, I recently installed wubi and i' m having this problem where whenever the computer starts or either I or ubuntu try try to change the screen brightness, the touchpad will start to malfunction and the backlight will start randomly switching brightness until I click a menu. I would like to switch to ubuntu as amy primary operating system, but this problem is really annoying and unless I get it fixed, I can' t switch to an unusabl
<mr_potato> is there someone way to see the dependency of a package in advance of installing it?
<smw> mr_potato, -s
<Gatorade> plz?
<usr13> Gatorade: It's your call buddy.
#ubuntu 2011-03-19
<smw> mr_potato, man pages are your friend :-)
<Gatorade> callbuddy?
<usr13> mr_potato: Yep
<mr_potato> smw thanks! apt-cache depends
<mr_potato> just being lazy today
<Gatorade> whats dat
<triggerhapp> mr_potato, Possibly use aptitude, I'm sure that shows dep's
<mr_potato> need to finish writing puppet manifests
<triggerhapp> oh or that :3
<Viih> Oiie
<Viih> tdo bem ?
<dougl> is 8 gig enuff room for a 10.10 install?
<Gatorade> whats a call buddy
<rww> dougl: yes
<dougl> rww, thanks
<oCean> !br | Viih
<ubottu> Viih: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Viih> vc's falam de onde?
<kdub> triggerhapp: i'm with you on the tochscreens. also, wiimotes
<knoppies> dougl, more than enough, you should be able to fit it into 4-5gigs I think (I may be wrong).
<usr13> mr_potato: apt-cache showpkg <package-name>  also shows dependencies
<Viih> eu não falo inglês !
<Gatorade> please help, I need this problem fixed
<triggerhapp> I like wiimotes kdub :3 just done use it enoug
<triggerhapp> dont* enough*
<triggerhapp> oh lord
<dougl> knoppies, right on - thanx
<Scunizi> Alsa mixer always mutes my usb headset settings on shutdown (or possibly reboot). How do I get alsamixer to "fix" the settings and remember them ??
<knoppies> How do I get rid of that annoying sound (drdrdrd, with the drums) that plays to tell you: Im ready for you to login.
<knoppies> dougl, remember to leave space for updates/packages you want to install.
<mr_potato> usr13, wow that also shows reverse dependencies
<mr_potato> that's impressive
<southpaw75> evening Ubuntu channel
<Gatorade> plz, whats a call buddy
<jamiewan> knoppies, sound prefs and select no theme sound
<chris_osx> hi, how can i see, what ip address the devices in my network have?
<Viih> I do not speak English
<knoppies> jamiewan, already done that, it works for after I have logged in, but not before I have logged in,.
<usr13> chris_osx: ifconfig
<smw> Viih, what do you speak?
<chris_osx> usr13: no i mean the devices like printer and other gadgets with ip address
<usr13> Viih: What is your native language?
<ar0n> hey guys what seems to be the best option in getting flash to play as best as possible
<triggerhapp> chris_osx, nmap ?
<kdub> i'd guess portugese
<chris_osx> triggerhapp: thanks
<ar0n> i have tried the standard plugin, as well as flash square for linux
<jamiewan> chris_osx, nmap will show all devices
<Gatorade> I' m sorry 2 be ennoying, but my screen flickering is really annoying
<Viih> português
<jamiewan> ip's that is
 * kdub was right
<triggerhapp> chris_osx, but that's almost using a chainsaw to trim leaves
<usr13> chris_osx: Ask your system admin.
<todulchaos> Ive having some video output issues.  Been reading forums all last night and today.
<triggerhapp> usr13, that's the easy way out ;)
<kdub> Viih: #ubuntu-br
<chris_osx> usr13: i am the admin
<twitch> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<usr13> :)
<Gatorade> *!
<suprbly> quit
<ar0n> i still seem to get pretty shoddy playback off of certain sites that are embedding youtubge vids
<Socky_> Hey guys, i know how to do a "sudo add-apt-repository"  but how do you remove?  I tried sudo remove-apt-repos...  but that didnt work
<sxj_> irc
<twitch> Socky_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<usr13> chris_osx: You could try a broadcast ping but most nics do not respond to broadcast ping
<triggerhapp> Oh god. Socky_ twitch  ppa-purge?
<Scunizi> chris_osx: etherape might be another choice.. gui centric and easy.
<ar0n> anyone
<ar0n> bueller
<jamiewan> chris_osx, go to terminal type nmap plus your ip with a /24 instead of the last digit in ya ip
<twitch> triggerhapp: i like editing files ... *hands on ;)
<Code_Bleu> Does anyone know of a good solution like "NEAT Reciepts" for linux?  I use MoneyDance and KMyMoney and would like some way of scanning my reciepts and importing them into my accounting software.
<jamiewan> shopuld show all ip's on your network
<usr13> chris_osx: i.e.  ping -b 192.168.1.0
<triggerhapp> twitch, not so good for removing any installed packages from said repo ;)
<Scunizi> chris_osx: there's also gnmap which is nmap with a limited gui
<Socky_> triggerhapp: i accidently typed "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name" and i want to remove that line  i dont see it in sources.list
<twitch> triggerhapp: true ... but if i wanted it gone apt-get remove or dpkg :P
<sn00pdigg> this windows program needs to interact with the usb and access it and it won't recognize the usb
<triggerhapp> Socky_, It's probably in another file in /etc/apt/sources.d
<jamiewan> chris_osx, so say your box ip is 10.0.0.1 then type nmap 10.0.0/24
<triggerhapp> twitch, true. true :3
<usr13> chris_osx: What you should do is set static IPs for the things you need to keep track of.
<zvacet> Socky_ : look in sources.d folder
<knoppies> Socky_, try man apt-add-repository
<jamiewan> chris_osx, install nmap first tho lol
<sn00pdigg> this windows program installed correctly but needs to interact with the usb and access it and it won't recognize the usb
<OW> Ola bruderz! ikonia bruder Pici bruder ola!
<sn00pdigg> when i plug in the usb device, it doens't recognize it as the windows machine would
<zvacet> Socky_ : sources.list.d folder
<ar0n> sn00pdigg, ?
<twitch> Socky_: all else fails try going in gnome System-> admin -.update manager ... settings and then other software tab
<triggerhapp> sn00pdigg, look up AppDB website for info about your windows program
<ar0n> is anyone using flashplayer square 64bit ?
<todulchaos> Running an nvidia ION with an aspire r3610 nettop. Displayed is output to a HDTV via HDMI
<todulchaos> I was getting choppy playback with the built in driver support. that and I couldn't quite make the screen fill the entire HDTV display area
<todulchaos> I found the 3rd Party Nvidia drivers, that support hardware acceleration.  Now I Can play 1080P.  Problem now is the Output area is slightly larger than my HDTV
<todulchaos> so the left/right top/bottom boundries are off the screen
<todulchaos> Nvidia X server settings allows me to adjust rez, but I can't seem to shrink the output dispay area to make it fit
<FloodBot2> todulchaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> ar0n: I am
<twitch> !enter | todulchaos
<ubottu> todulchaos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<knoppies> What software would you suggest if I want to make voip/webcam with others who use windows (skype?googletalk?)?
<ar0n> usr13,  notice any improvements
<ar0n> ?
<M-T> I think I may have just hosed my media center PC (Acer Aspire Revo) that runs Ubuntu Karmic.  I let it do a system upgrade and after it rebooted it would only come up in Low-Resolution mode,  I use a program called "Back In Time" which I thought was supposed to be like Time Machine on a Mac.  So I tried restoring from the latest backup.  Not only did that NOT fix the video issue, but now Sudo doesn't work, nor any program that requires a
<M-T> password.
<usr13> ar0n: Since when __________?
<ar0n> since the upgrade?
<ar0n> M-T,  thats no good
<triggerhapp> knoppies, for skype, use skype
<memorygap0> i always get this "N: Ignoring file 'karmic_0.list.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<memorygap0> " is that a problem
<Socky_> thanks
<usr13> Well, I haven't fired up my 64bit machine in about a week now.  So I guess not.  (In other words, I do not know when the last upgrade was.)
<twitch> knoppies: you can get skype for linux and !empathy for msn/yahoo etc ...
<twitch> !webcam | knoppies
<ubottu> knoppies: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<usr13> ar0n: So, again:  Since when __________?
<M-T> I know.  I can still get into it as a user but wonder if there's any hope of repairing it.
<knoppies> triggerhapp, I know, thanks, thats not what I was asking, I was asking for better alternatives.
<ar0n> have you noticed any issues with youtube embedded clips
<ar0n> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/3/18/2057986/ufc-128-weigh-in-video-and-results#storyjump
<usr13> ar0n: Since when __________?
<ar0n> or this
<knoppies> thatnks twitch, do you know of any better alternatives.
<ar0n> after the upgrade to 64bit
<triggerhapp> knoppies, I meant that the only way to connect with skype protocol is skype ;) wasnt sure if you thought others would support it
<usr13> ar0n: Well, yea it works just fine. But that's all I can say.  It works just fine on my 32bit box as well, so....
<knoppies> triggerhapp, thanks, what I meant was, they can install anything on their machine, provided that it will run on windows.
<triggerhapp> knoppies, understood :3
<twitch> knoppies: To the best of my knowledge, there is no alternative Skype client for any platform. The Skype protocol has yet to be fully reverse engineered for compatibility with a replacement application. The protocol itself is proprietary and heavily encrypted and obfuscated.
<triggerhapp> twitch, haha. Just annoy him more ;)
<twitch> :D
<knoppies> twitch, I was hoping to avoid the skype protocol, and use something much better, maybe open source. But as I said, there must be a windows client too.
<LittleRed> ar0n: I have the flash plug in for Firefox on 64 bit
<Guest4965> How to install kernel module iwl4965?
<kdog> what is the service that gwibber uses for notification pop-ups?
<todulchaos> ugh.
<zvacet> M-T:  boot in recovery mode and type adduser <username> admin
<ar0n> oh wait, i beleive ufc.com uses silverlight
<ar0n> what would be the best option for that
<M-T> How do I boot in recovery mode?
<LittleRed> ar)n: yes it does
<sn00pdigg> I look at AppDB and my program isn't listed
<Guest4965> M-T: Hold shift at boot to show grub boot menu, then select recovery mode to boot.
<ar0n> LittleRed,  really?
<arbitrary> I think something is wrong with the network setup of my system. route -n prints: Kernel IP routing table /newline/ Destination     Gateway       Genmask       Flags Metric Ref   Use Iface
<arbitrary> This is not the system I am connected to the net with :|
<twitch> knoppies: empathy for ubuntu and msn for windows .. they do video calling
<zvacet> M-T:  when comp boot you will see grub entries with kernel names pick one witch have recovery mode in name
<ar0n> hmm do you have moonlight installed littlered?
<LittleRed> ar0n: yes UFC uese silverlight... give me a sec and let me see what I used instead
<usr13> M-T: boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<triggerhapp> arbitrary, I love that you clarified that pre-emptively
<M-T> Okay, I will try that when I am finished backing up a few things, but I'll bet I'm going to have a problem because my keyboard usually isn't active at boot
<knoppies> twitch, thats even worse. I think I will stick with googletalk. Thank you.
<garme> Heya
<M-T> I have to unplug/replug it to activate it
<garme> does someone know how to remove gnome in ubuntu 10.04?
<zvacet> M-T:  then do what usr13 adviced
<twitch> !moonlight | ar0n
<usr13> !kde | garme
<ubottu> ar0n: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<ubottu> garme: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Guest4965> M-T: Then force a recordfail on the hard drive by powering off shortly after boot, then grub will load the menu. Though I'm not sure how you'll select the right option
<ar0n> LittleRed,  moonlight is what i grabbed
<sn00pdigg> anyone have any idea why my windows program running on ubuntu can't recognize my usb device?
<ar0n> what is the terminal hot key guys?
<Guest4965> I really need to install iwl4965
<triggerhapp> sn00pdigg, looked it up on AppDB yet?
<sn00pdigg> yes
<LittleRed> ar0n: I can't figure out what I used... I have a grip of plugins
<sn00pdigg> its not listed
<usr13> ar0n: What ever you want it to be.  (Your choice)
<triggerhapp> sn00pdigg, then the app isnt supported
<garme> ubottu: well... i dont like intalling kde... i just want remove gnome.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zvacet> garme : what do you want to install instead
<twitch> Guest4965: explain?
<arbitrary2> Great. If anyone replied to me, I missed it completely.
<helloQ> hello! does anyone know how I can clear the history on the Software Center?
<sn00pdigg> nooooooooooooooooo.... ooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
<ar0n> i am usng moonlight, however, i still just have issues with flash on this pc seems like i always haved
<garme> i thinking about to use lxde.
<garme> :)
<LittleRed> ar0n: what browser?
<p_res> ar0n: Ctrl+T for quick open of terminal
<bazhang> garme, then install lubuntu-desktop
<zvacet> garme:  just a sec
<sn00pdigg> triggerhapp, its a lesser know program...
<twitch> ar0n: yeah flash isn't the most stable of plugins
<Guest4965> twitch: On ubuntu 10.04 iwl4965 was the default kernel module for my device. It worked fine. Now in 10.10, it is iwlagn, iwlagn crashes my kernel at boot.
<ar0n> i see this
<Snakkah> Hi. How do I get a new IP address or renew it?
<usr13> Snakkah: ifconfig  or  dhclient
<zvacet> garme:  http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/purelxde
<M-T> Just copying this stuff to notes...
<twitch> Guest4965: when it's loading modules before it gets to gdm?
<usr13> Snakkah: ifconfig  to see what it is,  sudo dhclient  to renew
<Guest4965> twitch: yes
<M-T> If I can get it to pause long enough to let me unplug/repulg USB keyboard I can use it.
<memorygap0> how do i know if am  i using 32 or 64 bit? on my ubuntu10.10
<M-T> replug
<helloQ> hello! does anyone know how I can clear the history on the Software Center??
<ar0n> i havented booted up this ubuntu partition in forever,
<bazhang> memorygap0, uname -r
<ar0n> thakns for the help, can anyone recommend a good dock?
<triggerhapp> ar0n, try #awn
<memorygap0> unam -r
<usr13> ar0n:  What body of water are you on?
<M-T> Thanks for the suggestions
<twitch> Guest4965: nasty .. whats the last line you see before it crashes
<ar0n> usr13,  amercan
<usr13> sorry, couldn't resisit.
<triggerhapp> memorice, "uname -r" in a terminal
<jamiewan> ar0n, cairo dock
<Guest4965> memorygap0: uname -r | grep 32 | grep 64   (the red number is the answer)
<ar0n> lol usr13  good one, you got me
<Prinler^Lin> hey everyone i did some updates on my ubuntu and now my firefox is messed up. Says something about it already being open.
<garme> zvacet: I just tryied it... doesnot work.
<garme> :(
<usr13> ar0n: Sorry was an attempt at humor.
<ar0n> jamie i am using that one, so i guess thats one of the better ones
<ar0n> i chuckled
<Guest4965> memorygap0: I'm sorry, uname -a | grep 32 | grep 64
<bazhang> garme, what was the exact error
<triggerhapp> Prinler^Lin, pkill -9 firefox ?
<jamiewan> ar0n, yeah or docky
<memorygap0> bazhang: i got  2.6.35-27-generic.
<twitch> Guest4965: uname -m
<Snakkah> usr13, this will fix the problem I have with being IP banned from my own server because it just so happens to be connected to a botnet?
<Guest4965> hehe
<Guest4965> I always have bad answers
<garme> bazhang: some packges didnt installed.
<SoulShadow> soo..how do i downgrade my broadcom wireless driver?
<Guest4965> twitch: I don't know the last line, it says something about adding station ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<twitch> Guest4965: lol as long as they work :P
<sn00pdigg> can anyone help me with the usb recognizing my phone...
<sn00pdigg> i've installed the windows drivers using wine
<sn00pdigg> it still won't recognize
<twitch> Guest4965: and this is a stock kernel ?
<zvacet> 		zvacet: I just tryied it... doesnot work.
<zvacet> 		zvacet: I just tryied it... doesnot work.
<zvacet> 		zvacet: I just tryied it... doesnot work.
<triggerhapp> sn00pdigg, windows "drivers" wont work on wine
<FloodBot2> zvacet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest4965> twitch: I blacklisted iwlagn, that gets me to GDM.
<Guest4965> twitch: Yeah, stock.
<zvacet> sorry for this my mistake
<sn00pdigg> triggerhapp, is there a way to get my phone recognized on my ubuntu machine?
<memorygap0> bazhang:  uname -a | grep 32 | grep 64. no result
<triggerhapp> sn00pdigg, what phone?
<jamiewan> sn00pdigg, phone type?
<sn00pdigg> i've checked the manufacturer's website... its an lg optimus
<Guest4965> memorygap0: change 32 to 386, or just do uname -m
<Guest4965> like the smart person said
<SoulShadow> nobody knows how to downgrade a kernel driver?
<twitch> memorygap0: uname -m
<Guest4965> Though I'm thinking no result means its 32 lol
<Guest4965> I've looked everywhere for iwl4965, can't find it
<memorygap0> twicth: i686 the result
<twitch> Guest4965: im not smart lol :P .. i'm of meh head atm :P
<memorygap0> is that 64 or 32 bit
<garme> zvacet: I just tried it too...
<Guest4965> That's 32
<twitch> ^
<Guest4965> if not 64, 32
<sn00pdigg> it's weird to me that a phone running on android (linux-based from my understanding) wouldn't be recognized on a machine running ubuntu (linux-based)
<garme> Doesnot work.
<jamiewan> sn00pdigg, phone running andriod?
<sn00pdigg> yes...
<zvacet> garme : did you type all as one command
<garme> my ubuntu is 10.04... this tutorial just works for 10.10
<KramB> What is a good program to convert my desktop recordings to something that can be uploaded onto YouTube?
<KramB> They come out as .ogg
<InsolentDreams> mencoder?
<Guest4965> KramB: not ogv?
<KramB> .ogv yes sorry.
<triggerhapp> KramB, Last I tried, that uploaded to youtube?
<yhager> How to run system->preferences from the command line? I don't have that menu...
<Cronk> I am having an issue with too many windows open causing the application widgets on the task bar to go kind of crazy.  And the usage on two processes spike:  Xorg and wnck-applet.  (It only happens when you get 8 or more windows open.)
<twitch> Guest4965: as for your wifi ... im still thinking away :P have u tried downloading and patching with the compat-wireless driver code
<KramB> Triggerhapp: I tried but all I got was green screen?
<sn00pdigg> any ideas?
<Guest4965> twitch: Yeah
<triggerhapp> KramB, odd, worked for me last two tries :S
<zvacet> garme:  http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/purekdelucid
<KramB> Triggerhapp: I shall try again then.  We will see. ._.
<Guest4965> twitch: Somehow compat-wireless doesn't have iwl4965 anymore. How do I try using backports?
<morgoth> hi. i am having trouble with connecting my Fritz!WLAN usb 2.4 n to my router. i get an ip via dhcp, but i cant ping any machines inside or outside my lan.
<abstrakt> my google fu is failing me: where can I find a list of the valid settings I can use for $TERM
<twitch> Guest4965: did you use bleeding edge release or a older more stable release of compat
<morgoth>  iwlist wlan0 scan http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399997/, wpa_supplicant http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399998/
<jamiewan> sn00pdigg, try here http://cheapcellunlockedphones.com/the-easy-way-to-root-unroot-lg-android-phones/
<garme> zvacet: I will try it now.
<zvacet> garme:  don´t run last command apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gerardjamet> hello
<garme> zvacet: ok. :D tnx.
<gerardjamet> from france
<zvacet> garme : just remove ubuntu desktop and after that run sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<sn00pdigg> thank you jamiewan
<garme> zvacet: Ok.
<sn00pdigg> is it safe to install Mono?
<jamiewan> sn00pdigg, just a quick look but might have something useful
<gerardjamet> i have troubles with compiz
<Guest4965> twitch: I don't think they were bleeding edge, either way, there is no iwl4965 module
<LittleRed> well I finally foud out that my media bar isn't supported for 64 bit yet... I'm ok with that, just have to wait now
<zvacet> garme: or you can install lubuntu desktop from synaptic and after that remove ubuntu desktop from terminal
<Guest4965> twitch: Here's something strange, ifconfig -a shows wlan0
<n4cht> question:  grub2 installed with a timeout of 0, so no grub menu, but system boots in a mode my monitor cannot handle; how do i get to a grub menu to add 'nomodeset' and 'vga=791' ?
<bazhang> zvacet, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, removing it will do nothing
<Guest4965> but if I enable it (use the RF switch) it will freeze my system
<ar0n> littlered im having shit for luck on that ufc page
<zvacet> bazhang: I give him a link how to remove all packages form ubuntu desktop and replace gnome with lxde
<ar0n> i got moonlight installed
<ar0n> no luck
<p_res> As bazhang states, ubuntu-desktop is perfectly safe to remove with no after effects.
<bazhang> ar0n, no cursing
<Code_Bleu> how do i convert a .jpg file to a .tiff file?
<ar0n> sorry
<abstrakt> why is /usr/share/terminfo blank?
<sn00pdigg> Unable to locate package lib32ncurses5?
<abstrakt> do I need to manually install the terminfo entries?
<p_res> Code_Bleu: Open it and resave as TIFF.
<Guest4965> n4cht: Press e, erase "quiet splash" and replace with nomodeset, then press ctrl-x
<sn00pdigg> ignore that
<LittleRed> ar0n: I'm fiber to the wall and it's the slowest loading page I've run into
<Code_Bleu> p_res: from command line
<ledbettj> Code_Bleu: install the 'imagemagick' package and do 'convert input.jpg output.tiff'
<p_res> Code_Bleu: Probably require feh or imagemagick packages.
<garme> zvacet: its working. <o/
<p_res> Code_Bleu: Not too sure.
<garme> zvacet: tnx, man.
<garme> :D
<twitch> Guest4965: your on a laptop right?
<Guest4965> yes
<zvacet> garme: of cource it does  ;)
<n4cht> Guest4965: that only works when your timeout isn't set to zero and you actually *get* a grub menu.  as ubuntu is the only OS installed, the timeout was automatically set to zero during install.
<ar0nic> wow llittle red i guess two things maybe, perhaps moonlight slow or ufc is lagged to hell
<ar0nic> however all else seems to work
<LittleRed> ar0n: you a Faber fan?
<Code_Bleu> ledbettj: i tried that, but the image properties says: Failed to load image information
<ar0nic> maybe it buffers more than silver light
<ar0nic> LittleRed,  for a long time
<zvacet> garme.enjoy lubuntu
<twitch> Guest4965: fn+f5 ?
<Cronk> I am having an issue with too many windows open causing the application widgets on the task bar to go kind of crazy.  And the usage on two processes spike:  Xorg and wnck-applet.  (It only happens when you get 8 or more windows open.)
<ar0nic> tis sad people wrote him off after his few losses
<n4cht> i'm trying to figure out how to *get* a grub menu so i *can* press 'e' and make those changes.
<ar0nic> after a career of owning
<garme> zvacet: tnx, man.
<garme> :D
<viewer> when i suspejnd a job in the terminal using ctrl-z how do i kill it?  i type jobs and see its job 1, then i try kill 1 and it says operation not permitted??
<ledbettj> Code_Bleu: I just tested it with one of my jpegs -- worked ok; is there something special about the jpg you are trying to convert?
<Cronk> viewer:  Try "kill -9 1"
<Guest4965> n4cht: Then why not kill the power during boot to record a boot fail, then get your grub menu that way
<LittleRed> ar0n: the weigh in is still loading (ggrrrrr..hate waiting) Let me see if MMAjunkie has it
<n4cht> viewer: ps aux | grep <job name>   then kill -9
<ehw> viewer, type %1 otherwise you're killing PID 1, which is probably not what you want...
<n4cht> sorry... kill -9 <pid>
<twitch> n4cht: grep -i :P makes it easier
<rww> n4cht: hold down shift at boot
<p_res> Code_Bleu: Can you load the image into GIMP or something similar?
<n4cht> rww: i'll give that a try.
<jamiewan> viewer, or run top in terminal find the pid number of the app then sudo kill -9 pid
<ledbettj> viewer: you can also do ' killall `pidof <programname>` '
<ehw> viewer, so "kill %1"
<Code_Bleu> ledbettj: it converts for me too, but if you right click and go to properties...then the image tab it says: Failed to load image information
<LittleRed> ar0n: there is a silverlight plugin... give me a sec and I'll let you know if  it works
<p_res> Linux has issues with maintaining exif data with jpeg > tiff conversions. I know that.
<Code_Bleu> ledbettj: ok, Gimp gives the same result...so that must be the norm...i guess.
<n4cht> rww: you're my hero.
<n4cht> rww: successful boot.  :D
<twitch> Guest4965: i have no ideas sry unless you backport a kernel
<ledbettj> Code_Bleu: I see the same behavior.  doesn't seem to affect the image, just the info in nautilus.
<viewer> ledbettj, jamiewan, n4cht, Cronk, thanks but im trying to do it without top or going throught the PID as an exercise
<viewer> ehw, when i try to designate its a job number with 5 it just lists the stopped job like when typing 'jobs'
<viewer> ehw, designate with & (sorry)
<n4cht> viewer: nice.  i only ever kill processes by PID myself.  good luck though.  :)
<LittleRed> ar0n: it's loading
<p_res> viewer: You can still use top to nab the pid though.
<ehw> viewer, here's an example: "sleep 500 &" returns [1] 10847
<jamiewan> yeah best way or try htop, gives u option to scroll to it and kill
<LittleRed> ar0n: it's being an ass monkey
<ehw> viewer, "jobs" shows "[1]+  Running                 sleep 500 &"
<Cronk> (OK, last time.  I am guessing folks don't have an answer, but maybe...just maybe...the question is getting missed.  I will stop spamming after this.)
<ar0nic> did it make you buffer/load all of it?
<Cronk> I am having an issue with too many windows open causing the application widgets on the task bar to go kind of crazy.  And the usage on two processes spike:  Xorg and wnck-applet.  (It only happens when you get 8 or more windows open.)
<p_res> jamiewan: Agreed. htop is much better than regular top.
<ehw> viewer "kill %1" kills #1: "[1]+  Terminated              sleep 500"
<twitch> ^
<jamiewan> p_res, yes and its colored in as well lol
<viewer> ehw, i had to do kill -9 %1 thanks that did it
<p_res> jamiewan: <thumbsup>
<ehw> viewer, ok; if it's hung the -9 might be necessary too
<BentFranklin> Using Kubuntu 10.4.  In Software Management, if I search for "python" I get 1000 results.  But "python-2.7" gets none.  How can I search within results or otherwise find the exact name of the most recent python 2.x version?
<viewer> ehw, i see, thanks
<ar0nic> hey LittleRed  did it make you load all of it
<ehw> viewer, as an aside, "sudo kill -9 1" would terminate init (which is always PID 1), at which point hilarity ensues :-)
<ar0nic> then play or did it buffer at all
<BentFranklin> I guess I should say I have python 2.6 and am trying to upgrade if that wasn't obvious.
<twitch> BentFranklin: 2.6 is the lastest for ubuntu i believe
<LittleRed> ar0nic: looks like thats the only way... buffer is loading now, not streaming
<jamiewan> ehw, :-)
<BentFranklin> twitch: So if 2.7 were ready it would be available as an upgrade...?
<trism> BentFranklin: there is no 2.7 package in the lucid repos, it wasn't added until 10.10
<twitch> BentFranklin: then you will have to download the source and compile it .. it's not hard
<viewer> ehw, haha ok ill take your word for that one
<bazZ_> jo
<BentFranklin> twitch: That would require me to level up in Linux.  Maybe i'll try it.
<zvacet> Code_Bleu: you can convert it in gimp save as and then choose extension	
<BentFranklin> I think I can type make install
<twitch> BentFranklin: ./configure ; make ; sudo make altinstall
<chrisn2323> hi
<chrisn2323> i installed ubuntu server
<chrisn2323> and want to install samba
<chrisn2323> but when i do
<twitch> BentFranklin: that will provide you with 2.6 and 2.7
<FloodBot2> chrisn2323: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrisn2323> sudo apt-get install samba
<chrisn2323> it tells me that the package is not available but is reffered etc...
<chrisn2323> i checked my repos and everything seems fine
<chrisn2323> is there anything i am missing ?
<jamiewan> yeah the point of writing all in one line so not to flood lol
<twitch> lol
<morgoth> apt-get install samba-common
<zvacet> chrisn2323: do you have universe repo
<rww> chrisn2323: have you done "sudo apt-get update" recently? if not, do that.
<chrisn2323> yes
<chrisn2323> i have universe
<chrisn2323> and i did update
<bazhang> !enter | chrisn2323
<ubottu> chrisn2323: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jamiewan> chrisn2323, restart???
<chrisn2323> owait it is updating
<rww> chrisn2323: pastebin the output from sudo apt-get update and apt-cache policy samba, please.
<dougl> how fast is sd memory card compared to a 5400 rpm hd?
<connect> hey every one
<rww> never mind then.
<chrisn2323> much faste
<chrisn2323> r
<bazhang> dougl, try ##hardware , thats offtopic here
<connect> how do you have a spilt screen?
<Cronk> OK, another unrelated question:  when I shut down my Ubuntu 10.10,  it causes a something to happen with the network router, causing another computer (windows) to have network disruption for 15 seconds or so.
<chrisn2323> ok its working now
<jamiewan> Cronk, windows problem probably lol
<dougl> bazhang, thanks :)
<Cronk> hehe  Could be, but it doesn't happen when the laptop (the one w/ Ubuntu) is shutdown from Windows (it's dual boot).
<connect> how do you get spilt screen
<illmortal> Anyone know of an equalizer application? Rythm Box doesn't come with one... need to create presets for sound and movies
<jamiewan> illmortal, Audacious is best for me, the eq settins stick unlike vlc
<illmortal> nice.. let me check it out :D
<LittleRed> GUYS! got it to play... yeah buddy!
<sn00pdigg> still working on getting my phone connected. will update with results once i figure something out
<jeeves_moss> what is the switch command to DD copy from one drive to a new one with a larger parition
<jamiewan> sn00pdigg, so nothing happens at all when you connect it?
<sn00pdigg> anyone know if android sdk is included in ubuntu?
<sn00pdigg> correct
<sn00pdigg> just charges my phone...
<jamiewan> does it show up in lsusb>
<jamiewan> lsusb
<Jordan_U> jeeves_moss: No switch is needed. You just need to resize the partition/filesystem on the larger drive after copying.
<sn00pdigg> but i'm working on having the drivers and being able to update it with the software correctly
<sn00pdigg> brb
<sn00pdigg> shows
<sn00pdigg> it's listed
<sn00pdigg> but the program doesn't recognize it
<sn00pdigg> it's a windows program...
<jamiewan> ok so the box picks it up but no gui interaction correct
<sn00pdigg> that's the issue
<sn00pdigg> yes
<FloodBot2> sn00pdigg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Code_Bleu> so, is there really no good reciept scanning software for linux??
<sn00pdigg> that sounds correct
<fabio333> i'm going to install win 7 beside ubuntu
<sn00pdigg> fuck win 7... just sayin
<fabio333> after that ubuntu wont'i nstall again is it right?
<IdleOne> !language | sn00pdigg
<ubottu> sn00pdigg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> sn00pdigg, no cursing
<sn00pdigg> it's weird when you have a dual boot windows machine
<fabio333> can i use easybdc to restore ubuntu in the win 7 boot loader?
<Code_Bleu> Im having a hard time thinking that im the only Linux user out there that would want to scan reciepts
<sn00pdigg> the windows tries to take control...
<jamiewan> fabio333, yep youll overwrite the mbr
<sn00pdigg> there is definitely a way to do it but you have to fight it...
<fabio333> will win 7 boot loader start ubuntu?
<bazhang> !enter | sn00pdigg
<ubottu> sn00pdigg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jamiewan> fabio333, no
<sn00pdigg> okay. i'm going back to trying my process jamiewan
<morgoth> hi. i am having trouble with connecting my Fritz!WLAN usb 2.4 n to my router. i get an ip via dhcp, but i cant ping any machines inside or outside my lan.   iwlist wlan0 scan http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399997/, wpa_supplicant http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399998/
<sn00pdigg> omg. the bots in this chan hate me...
<Jordan_U> fabio333: No, you'll need to follow this guide to restore grub from a liveCD: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<jamiewan> lol
<bazhang> sn00pdigg, no need for the excessive running commentary
<rww> sn00pdigg: maybe you should listen to them, then :\
<fabio333> i dont want grub to show up it's ugly
<Fusse> why does not my internet work? cant even connect to any site? its just loading and loading :/
<DaPenguin> fabio333, grub will boot win, but win won't boot nix afaik
<morgoth> el preciso
<Jordan_U> fabio333: grub is themeable, and at least IMHO Window's bootloader is just as ugly as grub is by default.
<Ampelbein> Code_Bleu: what do you mean by "receipts"? I fail do understand your problem.
<fabio333> http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<Teggeh> Hello Gents.
<fabio333> win 7 boot loader: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/4837105077_f09ab4bb22_o.png
<sn00pdigg> understood.
<Teggeh> My boot loader is massive at the moment.
<fabio333> Due to a bug in Ubuntu 10.04+, the current steps are rather more convoluted than they used to be in previous versions, ...
<sn00pdigg> can anyone tell me if android sdk is already on my ubuntu machine? or how would i load it?
<Teggeh> 6 different boot options for Ubuntu, then mem test, then win7.
<fabio333> ok, if i restore grub... no need to add win 7 manually?
<morgoth> is ndiswrapper included in the default installation
<Ampelbein> Teggeh: you can use the computer janitor to remove old kernel versions, that will reduce the ubuntu-* entries.
<Jordan_U> fabio333: Just run "sudo update-grub" and an entry for Windows will be added automatically.
<jamiewan> yep
<DaPenguin> fabio333, looks like that method actually slaves grub itself to the win bootloader, so, no, shouldn't have to i wouldn't think
<Teggeh> Ampelbein: Excellent, thanks.
<fabio333> DaPenguin, i saw something on youtube where the win boot loader started grub...
<Teggeh> Now to make my Ubuntu look pretty again.
<Jordan_U> fabio333: Grub with an Ubuntu theme: http://apebox.org/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/grubtheme/grubthemes-00000010.png
<slipkid08> Nice
<fabio333> Jordan_U, not bad
<slipkid08> How do you theme grub?
<DaPenguin> fabio333, yeah, it looks possible. thought you were asking about having the win bootloader load the kernel directly
<XATRIX> hi guys, i've got a problem. it looks like i have multiple kernels installed on my system... 5 or 6 .  how can i tell apt-get to uninstall all versions of kernel, except latest one ?
<fabio333> mbr -> win boot loader -> grub
<hellows> hello
<hellows> may i ask a question?
<Jordan_U> slipkid08: Download http://retro.apebox.org/grubthemes/directhex-grub-themes-00000010.tar.gz and read the README.
<DaPenguin> fabio333, yeah, that's def possible, a wubi install does that by default
<hellows> how can i open an external hard drive from a terminal? i have ubuntu 10.04.
<jamiewan> XATRIX, not to worry ive got lots as well but there is a way to limit the number of them, just cant remember yet
<fabio333> ok thank you
<fabio333> and what about the plymouth splash shoing up too late?
<fabio333> the windows 7 splash pops up very soon... or it's just an intel card present?
<Jordan_U> hellows: First figure out what the drive's device name is by looking at the output of "sudo blkid", then mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/" and it will be accessible via /mnt/.
<DaPenguin> hellows, have to mount it, then just browse to the mount point folder like any other one
<hellows> it is allready mounted... i was looking something like start d:
<hellows> in windows...
<hellows> is there something like that?
<jamiewan> XATRIX,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587462
<p_res> hellows: Your mounted drives are located in /media/x
<DaPenguin> hellows, nix actually doesn't use drive letters but puts everything under the root file system
<fabio333> windows 7 has a mount option
<p_res> fabio333: We're not in here to discuss Windows.
<fabio333> p_res, u right
<fabio333> ubuntu is about what u can't do in windows
<anth> i agree
<p_res> fabio333: No it is not what it's about.
<Ben64> linux is about freedom
<p_res> It's simply an alternative and free and open source operating system that is based on the Linux kernel.
<p_res> It has nothing to do with performing tasks that can't be done in Windows.
<Valkyrie> I have over a hundred gigs of space free on this partition, i'd like to take 60 gigs of it, and unpartition that space -- Is that possible?
<Ben64> you could resize the partition
<Valkyrie> Ben64: How would I do that? Sorry, new to partition re-sizing.
<Ben64> gparted should be able to do it
<Valkyrie> Ben64: Easily? With no hassle type of thing?
<Ben64> its a nice graphical tool
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, gparted, same tool the installer uses, should be able to do it nondestructively
<Guest4965> Is there an archive of older ubuntu images for same versions? I need an older 10.10 copy
<Valkyrie> DaPenguin: Does ubuntu come with it?
<rww> Guest4965: Ubuntu 10.10's ISO files haven't been changed since release.
<Ben64> dunno if gparted gets installed by default
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, should, if not apt-get it
<Valkyrie> I'm apt-getting it
<Valkyrie> Run it as root, I take it?
<Guest4965> rww: Thanks for that info
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, gksudo gparted
<p_res> You can also use the already install palimpsest.
<p_res> installed
<mtaylor> anybody know how to change system timezone (easily) in natty? I used to use the clock applet and the list of locations for that in the past - but it doesn't seem to work in the current alpha
<Valkyrie> Problem -- That partition is my main partition
<Valkyrie> I can't do anything without unmounting it, can I? So, it'd be impossible to unmount while i'm using this computer.
<Ben64> why would you want to resize it by the way?
<pwnsauce> Valkerie: Try using a live cd
<Ben64> and you could do that with the bootable cd
<Valkyrie> Ben64: Need a small windows partition for school
<Valkyrie> Ugh, that means I have to burn a CD
<Valkyrie> =/
<Ben64> use the ubuntu cd you used to install
<pwnsauce> Valkerie: Or use a usb key
<DaPenguin> or make a bootable falsh drive :)
<Teggeh> Themes seem quite hard to install. Either that or I'm doing it wrong.
<p_res> Valkyrie: Why is burning a cd so hard?
<Valkyrie> I've actually had problems with my usb drives as of currently.
<hellows> if i want to open my allready mounted hard drive from the terminal whats the command? excuse me for repeating my self....
<Ben64> Valkyrie: how did you install ubuntu
<Valkyrie> I get an odd message from dmesg when I plug them in -- And, they don't reckonize.
<Valkyrie> Ben64: Using a bootable flash drive
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, just be careful, windows installs like to overwrite grub
<Ben64> oh
<Valkyrie> DaPenguin: Even XP?
<Ben64> yep
<garme> Guys... tnx for help.
<DaPenguin> yup
<Valkyrie> CAN you fix that?
<p_res> hellows: Just cd command to /media/x
<garme> Going now.
<aeon-ltd> !themes | Teggeh
<ubottu> Teggeh: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Ben64> Valkyrie: you'd need ubuntu cd to fix it : /
<Valkyrie> Ben64: I have bootable flash drive, so.
<garme> C ya. _o/
<hellows> i want to open it in nautilus from my command line...
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, yeah, you'll need a bootable install media of some type
<Valkyrie> If that DOES happen, what would I do?
<fabio333> with intel video card.. do you know how to fix this: [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer ... from dmesg
<hellows> not in my terminal
<lml> 中国话？？？？？？？？
<p_res> hellows: Just open Nautilus and your drives should be in the left hand side pane.
<hellows> god damn it....
<aeon-ltd> !cn | lml
<ubottu> lml: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<hellows> thanks...
<hellows> see ya,,,
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, there's a tutorial on the forums to fix grub for exactly that reason
<p_res> hellows: Just click on your drive and it should mount automatically if it's not mounted already.
<XATRIX> where can i get a list of all installed packages on the system ?
<Valkyrie> Be right back, i'm going to boot into the install media
<Pici> XATRIX: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<XATRIX> thnk
<Teggeh> Thanks aeon-ltd
<leftist> is it possible to install lamp 10.10 into 10.10 desktop?
<mtaylor> is this the right place to ask natty-related stuff?
<p_res> leftist: Of course.
<Pici> mtaylor: No, that would be #ubuntu+1
<mtaylor> Pici: gah. yes of course. thanks
<Pici> mtaylor: np
<leftist> p_res ok thanks. i give up on getting the server install to boot. i give up. so iw wil just use the desktop and install the server on that.
<leftist> thanks
<hellows> found it
<Valkyrie> I'm getting a weird error when plugging in my usb sticksd.
<p_res> hellows: Great.
<p_res> Valkyrie: Error?
<hellows> you go to the media file
<hellows> directory
<Teggeh> Too many pretty themes to choose from.
<_antant> evening peeeeeps
<hellows> and type gnome-open the name of disk
<p_res> hellows: That's what I told you all along.
<hellows> nope...
<Valkyrie> p_res: Here http://pastebin.com/1UvyjdXr
<hellows> you didnt...
<hellows> you just said me the way to browse my files in the terminal
<p_res> hellows: Go back and have a look.
<lml> binggo
<hellows> i wanted to open my hard disk in nautilus
<hellows> anyway
<hellows> thanks for your replies
<p_res> hellows: You must have missed my post.
<hellows> if i did i am sorry...
<abstrakt> how do I get gnome-terminal to properly use the gnome-256color terminfo entry for $TERM
<hellows> goodbye to all
<_antant> the world is a horrible place
<p_res> _antant: Why?
<_antant> it makes you drink and go WAY past your tube stop
<p_res> Valkyrie: Can;t help you with that one mate.
<p_res> Valkyrie: Sorry.
<Valkyrie> =/
<_antant> and then spend loads of money getting home
<Valkyrie> Any ideas, guys?
<_antant> when you didn't even really want to go out
<p_res> Valkyrie: It's as though there a problem detecting the usb speed of 1.1 or 2.0.
<_antant> I have an idea. VIVA LA REVELUCION!
<Ioniz3D> Bad Idea
<_antant> Or something like that
<_antant> mayeb sleep
<p_res> _antant: !flood
<_antant> that might do as well as rewvolution
<leftist> i am just upset and frustrated p_res, and my thinking is all screwed up. thanks.
<Tsubasa> Hi, I need some help connecting my desktop to a wireless network. There's no wired connection at the moment, so I'm chatting from a laptop
<_antant> #aha!
<p_res> leftist: We all get that sometimes.
<_antant> Maybe I'll bring pestilence and flood on the world
<Valkyrie> I really need help with this, guys.
<p_res> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_antant> Or at least my little corner of it
<Pici> _antant: #ubuntu-offtopic awaits
<Tsubasa> can anyone help me out?
<Valkyrie> hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<_antant> That it may do
<Valkyrie> http://pastebin.com/1UvyjdXr <-- Need some help
<Valkyrie> Does this with ALL usb sticks.
<_antant> offtopic is all well and good
<_antant> But there doesn't seem to be anyone there
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, hub or directly into the machine?
<Valkyrie> Directly
<Valkyrie> @  DaPenguin
<DaPenguin> hmm
<jamiewan> Tsubasa, have you gat an icon in panel somewhere for connections
<konninet> hi to all
<jamiewan> if so right click it and make sure enable enable wireless and network are checked
<Valkyrie> Hmm =/
<_antant> this is a lot more active
<_antant> And I'm bored
<_antant> and drunk
<ashishsenapati> hi, I'm not able to get sound output from headphone while laptop internal speakers are working fine. Any help??
<_antant> delve in to alsa
<ashishsenapati> tried
<_antant> play around with it
<sxj> hi
<_antant> BOO!
<Valkyrie> DaPenguin: It seems to be just that ONE USB stick
<ashishsenapati> tried and failed and here I'm!
<Valkyrie> Yea, that ONE flash drive seems to not show up at all
<Valkyrie> What would cause that?
<_antant> fail
<jamiewan> ashishsenapati, sound preferences, output tab headphones???
<ashishsenapati> jamiewan, not working
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, it's just the one flash drive, others are working?
<_antant> Don't worry. I just had to pay £20 to get home. You're not as much of a fail as me
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ashishsenapati> lol
<Tsubasa> Yes I do have an icon, it shows disconnected for two wired and one wireless networks, all in grey, plus options for VPN connections and connecting to hidden wireless networks, or creating new wireless networks
<Valkyrie> DaPenguin: Yea.
<Tsubasa> there's no checkbox for enabling or disabling wireless though
<Valkyrie> Just that ONE flashdrive isn't working.
<Tsubasa> When I go to Network Tools though, the wlan0  says multicast is enabled
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, probably a broken drive then
<konninet> I have a question for those wo used ubuntu 10.04 and swiched to 10.10: Did you have regressions, new problems, something like that?
<Valkyrie> DaPenguin: How does THAT happen?
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, hardware goes bad sometimes.
<jamiewan> Tsubasa, have you tried edit connections, the wireless set up
<Valkyrie> Yea, but goes bad sitting around?
<Tsubasa> How?
<Tsubasa> Oh, I see... right click *thwap head*
<Guest4965> My wireless card doesn't work because the eeprom is too old, I got it from newegg.com, its an engineering sample (rebadged). Any hope?
<DaPenguin> Valkyrie, only thing i can think of
<Tsubasa> Shouldn't the network just show up though?
<jamiewan> Tsubasa, right click on the icon, edit connections then the wireless tab and follow the info, i presume you have a home wireless setup running yes?
<ashishsenapati> alsa, anyone??
<Valkyrie> =/ Mm.
<Tsubasa> I set it up today.... only need it temporarily while we're painting the study, then we can go back to wired, but we DO need it
<Valkyrie> usb is fucked up on my machine or something. usb-creator-gtk sees my usb stick at /dev/scd1
<jamiewan> ashishsenapati, install gnome alsa mixer lots more controls to chek box there
<Valkyrie> But, trying to mount it, say's special devide /dev/sdc1 does not exist.
<sacarlson> Valkyrie: I had some counterfit usb flash drives that I tried to recover what they really had and broke them with some windows utility, now it won't register, just to prove you can break them with software
<jamiewan> Tsubasa, your desktop has wirless on it, or a usb antenna or something then
<Tsubasa> It had wireless built into the motherboard
<achillion> evenin
<jamiewan> Tsubasa, ok then you should be able to get it up with the previous step above then
<Tsubasa> But isn't it supposed to detect the network I set up, as long as it's not hidden (which it's not)
<RussellAlan> im having a jumpy mouse
<RussellAlan> anyone?
<ashishsenapati> @jamiewan: done it, no option seems to be able to change things
<Tsubasa> Add new connection for the wireless has a mess of settings that I don
<achillion> RussellAlan, touchpad or mouse?
<Tsubasa> t know how to configure
<_antant> white on rice
<Tsubasa> RussellAlan if it's an optical mouse, check if there's any dust on the light.... that was always happening to mine
<jamiewan> ashishsenapati, well just persist with it cause sometimes for me sound is an issue but always fiddle about a bit and it seems to come right, just trial and error in some instances
<jamiewan> Tsubasa, Longer ethernet cable will fix it lol
<Doonz> ewfoij
<Doonz> what the frack my byobu just froze
<Tsubasa> Aye, but it would be nice if I could get this working, seeing as I have the hardware
<jamiewan> Tsubasa, just need to set it up mate, connect to new network then enter your details for ya wireless network and security stuff easy
<RussellAlan> is there a way to recover a deleted partition in ubuntu?
<Smull> is altanative cd good, then you only gonna do CLI?
<abstrakt> why aren't my .Xdefaults for xterm being read/honored?
<abstrakt> this is really weird
<abstrakt> .Xdefaults seems to work fine for other stuff, why not xterm?
<abstrakt> all I have is a really really simple entry right now, just two lines
<abstrakt> xterm*foreground: #ffffff
<abstrakt> xterm*background: #000000
<jamiewan> RussellAlan, not sure but the program foremost is a great data recovery option, have seen it get stuff back thought gone forever
<abstrakt> that's it, I've tried it as xterm.foreground and I've tried using xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<gamemakingdude> I am trying to get the package ms-sys but its not there anymore
<abstrakt> but nothing changes, I still get a default white xterm
<gamemakingdude> is it another package?
<Smull> somebody?
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  i think it is available here   http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/#Download
<gamemakingdude> got it
<gamemakingdude> Thanks
<gamemakingdude> Cos i need to repair my brothers mbr
<gamemakingdude> After i buggered it
<Tsubasa> jamiewan how do I know if it can even see the wireless router?
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  here is an explanation as to its removal from repository   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ms-sys/+question/28349
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 28349 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "bootclean.sh permissions are 0644 and should be 0755" [Medium,Invalid]
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  i would read that before installing just incase it causes issues
<gamemakingdude> i dont have a windows 64 bit disk
<gamemakingdude> Also what is make: msgfmt: Command not found
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  got me on that one ,,I would have to compile to find out
<gamemakingdude> D:
<sn00pdigg> my terminal is having a hard time finding adb shell
<sn00pdigg> bash won't recognize the command
<sn00pdigg> tried adding it to basrc and it doesn't seem to work even after a source...
<coz_> sn00pdigg,   maybe here   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=522827
<Tsubasa> Okay, new question.... How can I tell whether my computer's wireless device is working/able to talk to the wireless router?
<coz_> sn00pdigg,    google with this search string    ubuntu adb shell
<gamemakingdude> msgfmt -o mo/sv.mo po/sv.po
<gamemakingdude> Does that mean its compiled?
<sparta> can i use the ubuntu cd to install ubuntu along with preloaded windows 7 safely or do i need some partition tool to first create the partitions/shrink window size?
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  not sure hold on
<gamemakingdude> yes its made
<gamemakingdude> ake: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<stercor> I'm converting a Windows computer to Ubuntu.  I can't seem to get the user's files archived.  Permission problem.  The user that I've logged on under is an administrator.
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  when you extract that file  open a terminal and cd to its location
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  then cd  ms-sys
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  then type   make
<gamemakingdude> Its made
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  if that goes through without errors then type   sudo make install
<gamemakingdude> ook
<gamemakingdude> its made
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  DO NOT get rid of that extracted intial folder
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  if you have to uninstall it that source folder is going to be necessary
<coz_> gamemakingdude,  you would cd back into ms-sys and then  sudo make uninstall
<Tsubasa> How can I tell whether my computer's wireless device is working/able to talk to the wireless router?
<gamemakingdude> ok
<gamemakingdude> im gonna reboot
<gamemakingdude> brb
<sn00pdigg> i have tried that search coz_
<coz_> tsimpson,  open firefox and  in the address bar  192.168.1.1
<sn00pdigg> thank you
<sn00pdigg> none of those options seem to work
<coz_> tsimpson,  see what the settings are in the router
<Polah> What is the speech-dispatcher process?
<sn00pdigg> after sudo chmod +x adb  it returns to the previous line with no results
<coz_> sn00pdigg,   darn ok then you might want to go to the ##linux channel to see if someone there may have more suggestions
<Tsubasa> What settings specifically am I looking for?
<coz_> sn00pdigg,  that was just to change permissions
<sn00pdigg> i try to run adb and it still says command not recognized
<sn00pdigg> i understand
<coz_> sn00pdigg,  there would be no readout after that command
<sn00pdigg> i understand
<coz_> sn00pdigg,   ah ok...then again I suggest  ##linux channel
<sn00pdigg> but after successful completion of that command i should be able to type adb and run the shell right?
<coz_> sn00pdigg,   I believe so but not sure  ,, I would still google to find anything that talks about installing or accessing on ubuntu
<sn00pdigg> here's a question
<sn00pdigg> after typing which adb it won't return anything. should i get results?
<coz_> sn00pdigg,   probably not if it didnt install
<coz_> dont quote me on that
<sn00pdigg> it's not installed... it's a package
<sn00pdigg> tgz that contains an executable
<sn00pdigg> unpacked and should be able to run from the folder... android sdk works and "installed" adb. can't run adb from terminal...
<obscurant1st> if i use rootstock on my 64 machine, the outputting image will also be x64 or will it be 32 bit ? can someone please tell me?
<coz_> sn00pdigg,  do you have an android device connected?
<sn00pdigg> yes
<sn00pdigg> adb devices returns
<obscurant1st> by 64 i meant amd64
<coz_> sn00pdigg,  then I am puzzled ,, honestly I have no experience with this at all
<sn00pdigg> "no such command"
<sn00pdigg> thanks for helping though. i appreciate it
<coz_> sn00pdigg,  did you c heck in ##linux?
<sn00pdigg> for some reason i can't type in there
<sn00pdigg> lol
<coz_> o0
<coz_> sn00pdigg,  is you nick name registered?
<sn00pdigg> nope. lol
<coz_> sn00pdigg,  that's probably why
<sn00pdigg> ah. i see
<coz_> sn00pdigg,   register you nick and it should work
<sn00pdigg> sucks
<coz_> sn00pdigg,   where you type here type  /msg nicserv register help
<sn00pdigg> i'll read up online before i register :D
<coz_> sn00pdigg,  ok  good luck on this
<sn00pdigg> thank you
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<coz_> guys I have to break here,, hopefully I will be back in a bit
<sunnymolini> help pls, I've installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook in a VM, and lacked the drivers to start up Unity at the first start of the OS. Now I'm using the nromal GNome and I don't know how to make it go back to Unity, I've confirmed that Unity is installed, but I just don't know how to make it the UI.
<ledbettj> sunnymolini: pretty sure Unity requires 3d acceleration, which you might not be able to get in a VM.  Otherwise you should be able to choose it from the 'session' selector at the bottom of the GDM login screen.
<sunnymolini> So, if it's possible, all  I have to do is turn off autologin, and I'll be able to select it?
<DOOX> i have a question
<ledbettj> sunnymolini: yup, I think so.
<sunnymolini> That's awesome, thanks ledbettj.
<ledbettj> sunnymolini: once you select it once, it should ask you if you want to make it your default session
<ledbettj> sunnymolini: then you could turn autologin back on.
<DOOX> how can i know that if my ubuntu 32-bit OS is secure from hacking?
<sunnymolini> D00x, If you're looking for metaphysical certitude, then the answer is you can't.
<DOOX> sunnymolini , i dont understand you
<sunnymolini> basically, no system can be made that can be absolutely hack proof.
<sunnymolini> everything has a weakness somewhere, and even if you make your data 100% inaccessible from even yourself, that doesn't mean somebody else can't get to it.
<robdig> DOOX: a lot of it is common sense. don't use the autologin feature. disable any services that you don't need (telnet, ftp, etc)
<DOOX> sunnymolini , you are right , but what can i do to ensure that my system if 90 percent secure
<robdig> DOOX: enforce strict passwords with aging
<RussellAlan> how do i install the java jdk?
<RussellAlan> its .bin
<RussellAlan> what do i do.
<giiker> hi everyone, let's say i create a script to be run @ atartup using the add Startup Apps menu, my file has the 644 binary permissions set, should i set it to executable only for me or hte root too?
<robdig> RussellAlan: you don't want to use the ones in the repositories?
<itaylor57> RussellAlan: open and sun jdk's are availabel in the repos
<RussellAlan> gotcha
<robertzaccour> is there a good program for capturing video from a usb device?
<G00053> it's Alive! built a new rig today(i7). and everything is working (the wireless card needed some convincing). So are there any important things I should do now before taking it out on the highway ?
<G00053>  
<robertzaccour> mine came with an i3
<robertzaccour> is there a good program for capturing video from a usb device?
<gamemakingdude> ok
<gamemakingdude> I'm back on windows after fixing the mbr using mic-sys :D
<endafy> ok how come Sun Java JRE is untrusted?
<Terminus_> i have a quick question: how would i see who's connected to my LAN?
<Terminus_> i'm hoping i don't have to nmap myself
<endafy> type in 192.168.1.1 in your address bar and look at the IP list
<Terminus_> that would give me my router
<endafy> indeed
<Terminus_> i'm talking about a lan network
<endafy> which is your network
<Terminus_> and i was hoping over bash
<endafy> dude
<Terminus_> the lan isn't connected via router
<endafy> seriously?
<RussellAlan> does ark run in gnome?
<Terminus_> yes, it is a hub
<Ben64> nmap could find out who is responding to pings, but people could block it
<endafy> every IP through the hub will be given out by the router
<endafy> now if it were a switch it would be different
<endafy> but the router simply controls the hub
<Terminus_> there should be a more efficient way to see who is connected via the hub
<jlonganecker> is there a command I can run from the command line that changes my volume?
<endafy> this is fast and effeciant
<Ben64> endafy: its a switch on a router btw
<endafy> how much simpler do you want it
<Ben64> Terminus_: just install nmap, you can find everyone that responds to ping
<endafy> your router contains all ROUTING information
<Terminus_> jlonganecker alsa?
<Terminus_> endafy i'd have to log into it
<endafy> everything on your network routed to the internet via the OS on the router whether you have extra ports added by a switch/hub/ring
<Ben64> Terminus_: try my suggestion :|
<endafy> yes you do
<endafy> log in and look not that hard
<Terminus_> Ben64 will do; hopefully no one has discovered that they can drop pings
<endafy> its protected information
<jlonganecker> Terminus_ ok I will check that out thanks
<Terminus_> no problem
<Ben64> Terminus_: if people don't want to be found, they won't be.
<endafy> would you want your routing table to be public information if you have an open wifi to be nice to people?
<endafy> it would pose a huge security risk
<Terminus_> endafy this is a remote network
<endafy> sounds like you are leeching off of someone
<Terminus_> you are the expert
<endafy> I just know people
<endafy> seriously why is Sun Java JRE untrusted?
<Ben64> it's not open source?
<endafy> Ubuntu refuses to let me install it
<endafy> flash is css
<endafy> it installs fine
<robdig> endafy: you're probably missing a repository key
<endafy> yeah thats user friendly NOT
<soreau> endafy: Try installing the package from the cli?
<endafy> wtf is a repository key
<minimec> endafy: I think there is an ubuntu version in the partner' repository.
<endafy> sounds like something I shove up my bum when I am sick, man what naming
<IdleOne> !language | endafy
<ubottu> endafy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> !java | endafy
<ubottu> endafy: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<endafy> I am watching my language I am angry because I have had several issues with Ubuntu
<endafy> simple little things that are things users expect to do are blocked from me
<endafy> things that used to be easy
<edbian> endafy, If you don't like ubuntu (or linux) then don't use it)
<soreau> endafy: Try reading the links ubottu gave
<IdleOne> endafy: stop your whining and read what ubottu told you
<endafy> need java, simply open the software thing look for it and click install
<Ben64> openjdk works fine btw
<A|i3N> Hey guys - I aquired about a 10 year old PC today. P3, 833mhz, 512meg and ......... 2 SCSI hard drives. Installation locked up at 98%. Booted offa the live cd, went into preview mode, installed again; went fine. System never successfully boots into the desktop - either locks up immediately after o/s selection or gets to where i can see the background and locks up there. Any ideas? Does Ubuntu have issues with SCSI?
<endafy> why do I need to open a terminal for something that used to be all gui?
<endafy> 1 step this page is saying like 8
<edbian> A|i3N, Can you boot Ubuntu recovery mode?  (is there failing hardware?)
<endafy> I used to be able to pop a DVD in and click search and it would just play and now its broken, Java used to be available in synaptic but now its gone, really this is what I call backwards
<arbitrary> I need GParted to ignore a corrupt superblock.
<A|i3N> (oh and by the way before anyone says it, all fans are running normally lol. I used to fix this stuff. I'm thinking maybe memory issues but the O/S that was *ON* here was SUSE enterprise and it booted fine but came up to the menu that belonged to the restaurant that owned it)
<Ben64> endafy: read the link ubottu posted about java
<A|i3N> actually no I haven't tried that
<soreau> arbitrary: sounds like what you need is a new hdd
<endafy> I did and I am not going to open the command prompt
<arbitrary> soreau: I am WELL aware of this fact.
<Ben64> "For Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, the sun-java6 packages have been dropped from the Multiverse section of the Ubuntu archive. It is recommended that you use openjdk-6 instead."
<endafy> I shouldnt have to for something that USED to be easy
<Ben64> "It is recommended that you use openjdk-6 instead."
<nickmoeck> endafy: then add the partner repo in Synaptic
<A|i3N> So, edbian, if I can get it to boot in recovery mode.. will there be a log file or something telling me what's wrong?
<endafy> openjdk doesnt work with everything
<Ben64> then read a little bit more and install sun
<Ben64> it's really not difficult
<edbian> A|i3N, yes, you can use dmesg for example  It's a good command for general issues.
<IdleOne> endafy: then open Software sources, enable the partner repository and then search and install java from the package manager of your choice.
<endafy> nickmoeck, yeah not happening idk how
<arbitrary> The exact issue is I have a mostly complete copy of a dying hard disk, but I ran out of space in the destination partition, and GParted won't let me add more space because the filesystem is (obviously) corrupt, but fscking the filesystem will force a restart on recovering the data and the hard disk probably won't survive a second run through.
<nickmoeck> endafy: so, instead of actually trying to figure it out, you're going to come here and complain?
<A|i3N> yea I'm really new at this linux thing edbian lol. Using it/installing software and stuff is one thing but troubleshooting this early is challenging lol. If I can get it to boot, I'll hop back on here from the computer after i get xchat on it
<nickmoeck> You've obviously done it before, if you installed Sun Java in previous Ubuntu releases
<edbian> A|i3N, dmesg is just a command.  Run it in the terminal.  Look for errors (espcially near the end).  The last 1/2 is the only 1/2 you need to read probably.
<endafy> why does shit have to be difficult <- that right there is cussing and I am getting extremely pissed off at my desktop all of a sudden locking me out of shit I used to be able to accomplish with great ease and yes fix it or lose users, human beings dont give a rat's ass about shit like this, linux for humans indeed PUH, I should have bought a windows instead I bought a system 7 and now I am heavily regretting it
<edbian> A|i3N, Do you know how to get to recovery mode?
<A|i3N> Oh - one more thing - using a CDMA connection through metroPCS - anyone know how to maybe speed it up a little bit? I want to check to make sure compression is turned on but not sure where to look. Helped in windows.
<edbian> Can someone please kick him?
<A|i3N> edbian - isn't it on the initial boot menu?
<arbitrary> Nobody?
<thiebaude> is there a CLI command to log out of gnome ?
<rww> IdleOne: fail.
<IdleOne> rww:  indeed
<IdleOne> one missing space did that
<aeon-ltd> thiebaude: not sure, but killing X would knock you out of gnome
<t4s> Hi. When trying to install Ubuntu Server 10.04 (and 9.10) on my laptop, all I get is black screen. Ubuntu Desktop 11.04 works fine. The problem might be the graphics card (Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)), but I haven't found any solutions dealing with this problem at install time. If this is the problem, is there a workaround? Thanks
<thiebaude> trying to get back to a graphical log in
<daweefolk> i'm having problems with mpc
<edbian> t4s, Are you getting a black screen when booting the live CD?
<t4s> USB, but yeah
<nickmoeck> t4s: you're trying to install -server from a USB drive?
<t4s> yes
<daweefolk> "MPD_HOST and/or MPD_PORT environment variables are not set. error: problems connecting to 'localhost' on port 6600: connection refused"
<thiebaude> how can i get my panel back, is there a CLI command i can use?
<thiebaude> top panel
<edbian> thiebaude, gnome-panel&
<bazhang> !resetpanel | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<edbian> thiebaude, It's probably just easier to restart the machine
<thiebaude> thanks guys i'll try that :)
<edbian> thiebaude, or log / log out at least
<chasr> try killall gnome-panel
<nickmoeck> t4s: did you follow the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<A|i3N> edbian - if I get into recovery mode... it's not gonna be graphical is it lol
<edbian> A|i3N, nope!
<A|i3N> darn. Any way to launch the GUI from there edbian?
<A|i3N> I just really don't know enough to do any good in there.
<thiebaude> cool that works now i set my login not to automatic, appreciate it very much community :)
<edbian> A|i3N, yep, it gives you choices.  One is to drop to a root shell, that's cli.  If you go that route you can start graphics by doing this: sudo gdm.  However you are also given the choice to boot normally.  It's a little menu
<tanki> which one is better ubuntu or fedora?
<thiebaude> btw im testing 11.04
<thiebaude> :)
<edbian> A|i3N, It will be hard if you have to go back and forth between the machine and IRC
<nickmoeck> tanki: Well, considering that this is #ubuntu.... you're probably going to get "ubuntu" as a response from most people here
<t4s> nickmoeck: No, I used unetbootin from my win7 laptop. I will try the guide. Thank you.
<tanki> nickmoeck u mean i cant ask comparison questions here?
<A|i3N> ooh ok cool, thank you. :) Yea I've only got one monitor and I use cell for an internet connection so I gotta d/c this computer and hook the other one back up. I'm pretty much just checking it out to make sure it's functional.
<soreau> ! best | tanki: Also
<ubottu> tanki: Also: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nickmoeck> t4s: Yeah, use the guide.  unetbootin does not work for server installs
<gerdidy> Im looking for a battery monitor to replace gnome's, that must have a tray icon.  ive tried batmon, battmon, any others to check out?
<mrdeb> you can use a combination of usb creator and unetbootin
<t4s> nickmoeck: didn't know, but glad I've learned. Thank you. :)
<tanki> nickmoeck: u mean i cant ask comparision questions?
<jared__> Has anyone ever had problems with their sound applets disappearing in Ubuntu?
<A|i3N> Welp I'll be back, hopefully from the other computer.
<edbian> tanki, You can.  You'll just get biased answered
<tanki> edbian ok
<mcurran> anyone wanna help me setup a routing bridge properly between two interfaces and then share the connection?  I'm trying to setup a single master/node cluster with two intrepid machines and mpich, but I need to get this sorted first.  I'm using wlan0 as my master's connection and want to bridge eth0 to that, and then connect the second computer (node) directly into the eth0 <> eth0
<tanki> edbian i am looking for easy one
<jitit> hey - i doubt this is ubuntu related, but my internet is going down while torrenting. anyone have any ideas?
<edbian> tanki, Ubuntu is easy as far as Linux goes
<tanki> edbian u know easy to install and easy to use
<mcurran> doubt it's related, they'd either be blocked (torrent ports) or not.
<tanki> especially install
<tanki> i dont want it to corrupt my windows
<trism> jitit: try limiting your upload
<robertzaccour> is there a good program for capturing video from a usb device?
<edbian> tanki, It will not if you install correctly
<tanki> edbian: so ubuntu
<mcurran> yeah install the grub to the linux partition and then set it active instead of overwriting your mb
<mcurran> r
<tanki> thanks
<tanki> i will try ubuntu
<edbian> mcurran, That is not right.  Grub must overwrite the MBR in order to use it to choose which OS to boot.
<edbian> tanki, have fun
<jitit> trism: ive limited my upload/download speeds, AND kept my # of connected users down and it still drops. also, when i plug in an additional wireless NIC the internet begins to work again.
<mcurran> your wrong edbian
<tanki> edbian: oh then it is not safe
<mcurran> you don't have to overwrite mbr at all
<edbian> tanki, Ubuntu is safe.
<minimec> robertzaccour: USB device? Webcam?
<robertzaccour> minimec, dazzle
<tanki> edbian, if it overwrites mbr? then that will corrupt my other partitions
<edbian> mcurran, the MBR currently has the windows bootloader in it.  The windows bootloader only boots windows.  If you install linux you must write in the HDDs mbr to boot it.
<edbian> tanki, No it will not.
<edbian> MBR = Master Boot Record
<mcurran> no your wrong you can chainload
<soreau> tanki: Installing a different boot loader wont corrupt your partitions
<trism> jitit: that was my only idea, sorry
<mcurran> yeah, if you set the linux partition active, it'll read the grub as it's own bootloader. go read up on partitioning
<tanki> edbian i use another loader
<edbian> The bootloader is actually to big to fit int he MBR.  If you chainload then you tell Grub (in the MBR) to run the windows bootloader on the window partition.
<tanki> acronis boot loader
<soreau> tanki: Which one?
<tanki> soreau: acronis boot loader
<gerdidy> tanki: dual booting windows with another os can be dangerous.  you first shrink your windiws partition, then install ubuntu, and then either replace grub the bootloader with windiws' one, or keep it
<edbian> The windows boot loader cannot be used to dual boot.
<mcurran> your fuckin' wrong dude I'm doing it right now, always have, I know what i'm talking about
<bazhang> mcurran, no cursing
<mcurran> and yes you can use the mbr to boot linux
<edbian> mcurran, You use grub in the MBR to boot linux.  You cannot use the windows bootloader in the MBR to boot linux.
<daweefolk> what are some good command line music players? I have moc and mpd so far. I prefer mpd but it's recently brought up problems "connecting" to localhost.
<mcurran> you just copy the grub bootloader to an image and store it on C: and then have mbr load it
<minimec> robertzaccour: vlc is probably your friend. --> see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biQ8FXxoXN8
<soreau> tanki: Well ubuntu installs grub and auto-detects other OS's and adds entries for them. Any other boot loader is beyond the scope of this channel, so you'd have to configure that to boot ubuntu if it supports it
<gerdidy> edbian: the windows bootloader can be used to boot linux.
<edbian> mcurran, The MBR does not load things.  a boot loader in the MBR loads things.
<tanki> edbian: or what if i use this install ubuntu then Acronis? do u have any idea on this
<edbian> gerdidy, what?!
<mcurran> ntldr whatever
<bazhang> mcurran, thats enough
<mcurran> you still don't know enough, go back to your windows cloud
<edbian> tanki, Never heard of acronis
<tanki> edbian: u have to try it is great
<robertzaccour> minimec, ok thanks
<edbian> tanki, I'll look it up sometime
<tanki> edbian: i use it for msdos and windows
<edbian> gerdidy, Link?
<mcurran> well I get a little aggravated when people argue and submit false information
<bazhang> mcurran, move on please
<gerdidy> edbian: i wont be googling today im afraid.
<citizen> hello
<daweefolk> is there any plugin that will run pcsx in ascii art?
<Semitones> can anyone with a fresh install of ubuntu go to "appearances" and tell me what the defaults are?
<edbian> Is it true that you can boot linux using the windows boot loader?
<bazhang> daweefolk, no
<cryptodira> hi folks, i have a minor but annoying problem: the network connection icon in the top panel is all the way on the right side....how can i get back to the default position?  it does NOT have a move option like the other icons.
<Semitones> (I messed mine up some time ago and I just want to get to the defaults)
<daweefolk> ok
<bazhang> edbian, does not matter we support grub and grub2 here
<mcurran> yeah, you can have the windows boot loader chainload ubuntu
<mcurran> I've done it
<bazhang> mcurran, you've been asked to move on. please do so
<mcurran> google it, using "dd" and copying the boot loader to C: and then adding an entry to boot.ini
<edbian> mcurran, I just found a blog describing it.  I'm sorry I argued with you before.  You're right.
<gerdidy> edbian: grub can be installed to more places than just the mbr
<edbian> gerdidy, Yes I know that.  (it must be because it does not fit into the mbr)
<jamiewan> cryptodira, to the right of it somewhere is a small bar or strip, thats what u have to move
<mcurran> no problem
<soreau> cryptodira: Can you unlock it then move it?
<edbian> I was just surprised that you could point the windows boot loader at anything but windows.
<jamiewan> cryptodira, to the left sorry
<cryptodira> jamiewan, got it .... my choice of appearances made that little bar nearly invisible.. Thank YOU.
<mcurran> if your using vista, there are gui's people created that simplify the process called easybcd
<cryptodira> soreau, got it with jamiewan's suggestion.  Thanks.
<jamiewan> cryptodira, no worries
<cryptodira> has anyone been able to make the backlit keyboard work beyond POST.... 10.04.2 amd/64 toshiba satellite laptop  ??
<equivocate> hey
<edbian> equivocate, hello
<equivocate> i really need some help figuring out how to use netatalk
<equivocate> im trying to connect to my mac and ive tried forums but nothing seems to work
<equivocate> was wondering if anyone here can help me
<arbitrary> I need some way to create a larger partition for this data. . .
<gerdidy> arbitrary: why cant you create a larger partition?
<Polah> arbitary: You can expand partitions (into free space) with GParted
<arbitrary> I have a partition being filled with data recovered from a dying hard disk, and I need to increase the size of the partition to finish recovering the data, but I can't increase the size as GParted won't assign any more space to it due to the bad superblock (caused by the recovered data). I can't fix the superblock without jeopardizing the integrity of the remaining recovered data.
<equivocate> can anyone help me with netatalk?
<mcurran> have you tried using fdisk's advanced options for repairing
<mcurran> is gparted showing it as black
<terry> arbitrary: How could the recovered data cause a bad superblock?
<arbitrary> terry: It was a bad superblock due to read errors on the drive, which since the read errors translate over to the new partition, it reads as a bad suerblock.
<mcurran> try force mounting the partition with ntfs3g if it's an ntfs partition, sometimes it stops it from complaining
<StrangeCharm> whenever i hit meta+a my windows spread out over my screen like a mac's expose feature. i can't find that shortcut anywhere in the keyboard shortcuts tool. how can i make that stop?
<terry> arbitrary: I don't think so.
<arbitrary> mcurran: It's not a matter of mounting it. I just want to increase the size of the (ext4) partition.
<mcurran> I know, sometimes it helps with gparted though, but only with ntfs
<edbian> StrangeCharm, sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager   you can change it in there
<terry> arbitrary: I think you just need a bigger drive
<arbitrary> terry: Err. Yeah. That's kind-of the issue. I have another 800gb on the drive that it can't access.
<mcurran> try fdisk other than that, i don't know.
<naryfa> good evening
<StrangeCharm> edbian, it's installed, where is that setting?
<terry> arbitrary: Why can't you access the 800G drive?
<equivocate> can anyone please help me with netatalk?
<arbitrary> Okay, bad choice of words.
<edbian> StrangeCharm, go to System -> Preferences -> ccsm   the plugin is called scale I believe
<Tohuw> !anyone | equivocate
<ubottu> equivocate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubuntu_> hola a todos!! por casualidad alguien sabe espanol?
<arbitrary> terry: I have two partitions on the recovery drive. One partition (800gb) is devoted to nothing in particular. Just storage. The other partition (200gb) is devoted to storing the filesystem recovered from a dying hard disk.
<Tohuw> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arbitrary> I need to assign some of the data to partition 2 because the actual size of the recovered data is about 252GB
<StrangeCharm> edbian, thanks so much, that was bugging me a lot
<ubuntu_> gracias
<terry> So why not use the 800G partition?  Delete everything on it and use it.
<edbian> StrangeCharm, no problem
<equivocate> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mcurran> anyone know how I can bridge wlan0 (connected) to eth0 and then share eth0 by directly connecting it to another workstation's eth0
<mcurran> I'm trying to setup a small beowulf cluster, but need to solve this first
<arbitrary> terry: I really don't want to do that, because I want the larger partition to be able to extract data from the recovery partition. It might be possible to store an image of the one partition on the other one, clean the small partition, add more data, write the image, then continue?
<A|i3N> edbian: Welp no such luck on that endeavor. Still locking up at some point. I know that linux will check my memory - anybody know of a free utility I can make a boot cd with that'll check the hard drives and processor and find out what's ailing the computer in question??
<the67pc> eae galera
<the67pc> Como vão?
<terry> !firestarter | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<edbian> A|i3N, Were you able to get the grub menu to show up at all?
<the67pc> !snort | the67pc
<equivocate> I have a problem with getting netatalk to work with my mac. I have tried to follow certain walkthroughs but they are dated and ive read there are problems with lucid. I don't understand some of the fixes ive read on websites.
<A|i3N> edbian - once out of three boots. Each time it would lock up after all the text stuff flew by the screen. I went to fail safe graphical. Locked up when it started to load.
<the67pc> !snort | the67pc
<terry> mcurran: Or you can just grab a firewall script and customize it to your needs.
<edbian> A|i3N, Get a live Cd.  Use the memory checker on that.  Then check the hDDs
<edbian> A|i3N, Be aware that if you don't get errors within the first minute of ram checking you probably won't get errors at all.
<A|i3N> edbian - ok. I've got the memory check in the boot menu. I actually did run it for about 5 minutes earlier and no errors.
<A|i3N> So how do I check the hard drives with linux?
<dave_cave10-10> evening ubuntu
<edbian> A|i3N, boot a live Cd.  use gparted.  it has a check utility
<edbian> A|i3N, It's only useful for checking extX partitions though
<mcurran> fdisk
<mcurran> m
<edbian> or fdisk at command line
<equivocate> would it be possible to have someone go through something on a forum with me so i can do it myself in console?
<dave_cave10-10> anyone know of a application similar to synergy that lets u use 1 keyboard and mouse and move to any desktop on any computer just by moving mouse the end of monitor view?
<edbian> dave_cave10-10, Why not use synergy?
<dave_cave10-10> edbian: is it linux supported?
<A|i3N> edbian - I'm using 10.04, gparted isn't included with this release. I had to add it on my previous wubi install before i installed to hard drive.
<edbian> dave_cave10-10, yeah
<mcurran> you can move to virtual desktops, but you'd have to setup remote solutions for other machines
<edbian> A|i3N, it's on the live CD
<A|i3N> ooooh ok but not included in the install... lol
<edbian> A|i3N, yeah
<dave_cave10-10> edbian: what about "input director"?
<terry> mcurran: Something like this:  http://pastebin.com/vqS6qtpY
<A|i3N> edbian: yea... hmmm.. the live cd *Does* boot up if that tells us anything.
<edbian> dave_cave10-10, never heard of it
<niddlex> Hello I have a problem, I check in the properties of one panel the choise hide panel, and Now cant show it :S:S
<edbian> A|i3N, It's a good but confusing sign.
<mcurran> yeah you can use the mouse wheel or any other key you assign for compiz' rotate cube or other workstation/desktop plugins
<A|i3N> that's why I asked originally if ubuntu has an issue with SCSI drives.
<naryfa> uhmmm, the grub's config file isn't located in /boot/grub??? where is it?
 * equivocate needs a wizz at ubuntu as im desperate for some walkthrough help!
<edbian> A|i3N, If it did the live CD AND the full install wouldn't work equally
<dave_cave10-10> edbian: its same thing as synergy but doesnt messup games, if u play a game with synergy on, and u click the mouse the game screen starts turning super fast and crazy
<mcurran> the new grub is /boot/grub/grub/grub.cfg isn't it?  I grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<A|i3N> edbian: yea - the install was successful once i booted live, but failed the first time just trying to install it.
<naryfa> mcurran: yeah, you're correct
<edbian> A|i3N, strange.  Check the hdds is my only guess
<aliciapg> could someone help me? my computer shutdown because it overheated and now it only goes to the ubuntu boot screen and stops there
<dave_cave10-10> A|i3n: ive found that booting from a USB drive works where booting from a DVD didnt
<A|i3N> edbian: wonder if i should move the scsi controller and hard drives to this computer and try to boot it lol that would eliminate any other hardware issues lol
<edbian> aliciapg, It's probably still overheating.  Are the fans spinning?
<edbian> A|i3N, sure.  Good idea
<aliciapg> edbian: no i let it cool down
<aliciapg> edbian: it usually skips the screen to select what kernal but now it isn't
<A|i3N> edbian, if I end up doing that as a last resort, linux doesn't freak out on hardware changes like windows does right?
<edbian> aliciapg, does it freeze?
<edbian> A|i3N, correct
<aniessh> join #limesurvey
<razz1> Ubuntu 10.4 install with home on separate partition, can I just blow away the install partition and reinstall, I dont want to go through backing up all of the home folder, nouveau keeps crashing, cannot install nvidia drivers, I am thinking it's just quicker to reinstall than to trouble shoot. I haven't done this before.
<equivocate> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534378 <--- can someone help me with this please?
<A|i3N> ok. I'd be going from 10 year old technology to something in the last couple years lol
<aliciapg> edbian: i select a kernal, it does that boot screen where you just see the ubuntu logo, then goes black with the backlight on
<equivocate> i have the same problem but I don't undestand how to fix
<edbian> razz1, yes.
<A|i3N> ok well off to drive a live boot and run gparted. Thanks again edbian :)
<naryfa> edbian: how do you keep up lol
<edbian> aliciapg, What about other kernels?
<A|i3N> er try
<edbian> A|i3N, good luck
<aliciapg> edbian: i've tried two so far...should i try others?
<edbian> naryfa, I read quickly :)
<edbian> aliciapg, Recovery mode?
<captain-obvious> how do i get ubuntu to not block the download of .msi files?
<Medjai> any of you guys experience your wifi adapter being locked to a certain channel in monitor mode on kernel 2.6.35?
<aliciapg> edbian: okay i'll try that too
<Medjai> mine will say  mon0 fixed on channel -1
<bazhang> captain-obvious, why would you need them
<captain-obvious> to install steam
<captain-obvious> steam uses .msi not .exe
<dave_cave10-10> u need wine
<captain-obvious> i have wine
<captain-obvious> i can't download .msi files at all
<A|i3N> hope i can get this working though - this looks like some highly specialized server-type computer. Got a motherboard, a daughterboard with pci risers, a power plug for the hard drives only, a quick disco power supply.. lol it's pretty neat.
<captain-obvious> it says that they are blocked
<Valkyrie> Alright. I installed windows -- But, I have a couple issues
<equivocate> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534378 <--- can someone help me with this please? I don't understant the fix
<aliciapg> edbian: well now what :/ it worked but i don't know what to do with the shell
<Tohuw> captain-obvious: What says they're blocked?
<captain-obvious> ubuntu
<bazhang> Valkyrie, related to ubuntu?
<edbian> aliciapg, sudo gdm
<Valkyrie> It can't boot grub -- Figured as much, and I can't re-activate the partitions because obviously Windows can't rechonize the format
<Tohuw> captain-obvious: Ubuntu is an operating system. What program informed you of it being blocked? Firefox? wget? ftp?
<Valkyrie> Which, again, I figured.
<captain-obvious> the file"steaminstall.msi" is not marked as an executable. if this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run"
<Valkyrie> So, how would I go about fixing this?
<aliciapg> edbian: i don't think it's a normal shell...
<captain-obvious> that's what it says when i try to run a .msi file
<HoboCannibaL> can anyone tell me why the asus g73sw laptop keyboard functions aren't supported or possibly how i can get them to work properly?
<redent> captain-obvious: which browser are you using?
<Valkyrie> captain-obvious: right click - properties - execution, mark as executable
<captain-obvious> wow, tyvm
<Tohuw> captain-obvious: It tells you the problem right in the error. It's not executable. do what Valkyrie said.
<mcurran> haven't used netatalk but the solution is changing the configuration and then restarting the daemon
<edbian> captain-obvious, It was downloaded.  it won't let you run it until you change permissions. (this is easy)
<captain-obvious> i got it, thanks everyone who tried to help :D
<equivocate> why won't anyone help me! im getting desperate :(
<Valkyrie> Okay, but. How do I get grub back?
<Valkyrie> =/
<razz1> edbian: ok so I just install "/" and ignore home? whats the process and what is the best way to get the program settings back to the way they are. Like firefox (I have close to 7 profiles), Zimbra (its installed in the home folder), What issues will I come across? I have a back up of the "/" partition and home as well. Should I first uninstall Zimbra?
<aliciapg> edbian: it has "(initramfs)" as the prompt
<edbian> equivocate, We just don't know how.
<edbian> aliciapg, That's not a full boot.  Did you get any errors?  shift + page up to scroll back and look for some.
<equivocate> oh even with the link ive offered?
<equivocate> as im sure thats the fix
<naryfa> That's why I always choose to install one system per hard drive.
<mcurran> equivocate what's your problem in following the solution
<equivocate> but no idea how to do it as he hasnt given the code
<edbian> razz1, The process is to choose manual partitioning in the installer.  The program settings are all saved in your home folder.
<equivocate> to change the file
<aliciapg> edbian: yeah it has quite a few...
<equivocate> only how to reset netatalk
<edbian> aliciapg, Like what?  What's the first one?  The last one?  The one that seems most important to you?
<mcurran> to restart you would run /etc/init.d/netatalk restart
<mcurran> sudo
<equivocate> yea i can do that but the forum solver says you need to change he netatalk file
<equivocate> i just dont know how to change it how he says to
<aliciapg> edbian: if failed to mount things like /sys on /root/sys, /dev on /root/dev, /proc on /root/proc
<edbian> aliciapg, That's important errors but not the cause.  That's the effect of something.  Look earlier.  Something is going wrong so that they cannot be mounted.
<gzone> cannot be mounted?
<razz1> edbian: Thats what I mean, when I reinstall just /, It will not have any programs, but their settings will remain in my home folder, when I install the programs again what will happen to all those .rc files, will they re-associate with the programs. I also have SSH server config, with pub keys in home folder, I am trying to get the config back to the way it was.
<dave_cave10-10> anyone help me with the configuration of synergy for ubuntu?
<aliciapg> edbian: JBD: failed to read block at offset some number?
<edbian> razz1, They will re-associate
<edbian> razz1, If you do things correctly the ssh keys will remain in your home folder :)
<mcurran> yes, if you overwrite the new ones after the install
<mcurran> so if you reinstall the programs, you need to overwrite the new configuration files with the old one
<robdig> dave_cave10-10: maybe this will help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<edugonch> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu server 10.10 and when I get to the disck config and the iscsi I get this error = No iscsi targets where discovered 0n xxxxxx:3260, what can I do?
<dave_cave10-10> robdig: thanks ill check it out
<oneliner> in console, how do i view the permissions of a given directory?
<edugonch> I really need help on this
<edbian> aliciapg, That's caused my hdd errors.   You can try using a live CD to try to fix the partitions using fdisk or gparted.
<Tohuw> edugonch: provide drivers for your iscsi controller, probably. Also, #ubuntu-server
<edugonch> thanks
<robdig> oneliner: ls -ld
<oneliner> robdig: thanks
<HoboCannibaL> anyone know where i can find help for getting drivers for an asus g73sw?
<owen1> how to find total drive size from the terminal?
<aliciapg> edbian: D: will i lose data?
<macabre> hey all, when i hooked my laptop to my tv to use it as a monitor for some reason my x org conf file was over written, i am stuck at very low res for both my monitor and tv, and suggestions?
<edbian> aliciapg, Possibly.  I'm not experienced with this very much.  You should google that error (the JBD one) and learn about it.
<macabre> i am running 10.04 on a macbook pro 2,2
<robdig> owen1: sudo lshw -C disk
<aliciapg> edbian: alright thanks, i'll try that
<owen1> robdig: thanks
<razz1> mcurran: Ok thats what I was getting at, ok I have all the backups that shouldn't be an issue. Love backintime. I will just replace the  config files in the /etc/ssh folder
<mcurran> haven't tried with ssh configuration rsa's, not sure if it'll be simple with that, but typically that's what you would do
<djindy> hello?
<Tohuw> !hello | djindy
<razz1> mcurran: not a big deal setting up new keys, but it saves me lot of time if it's just to just replace the new files with old ones.
<razz1> mcurran: edbian: thanks for the help.
<Semitones> how can I make it so that the buttons are in the upper left corner instead of the upper right
<djindy> ah hi, I'm trying to run a sh file, but I keep getting "permission denied", even with sudo, even as root, even after I've chown the whole partition.
<bazhang> Semitones, use the default theme?
<bazhang> djindy, whats the file
<djindy> hon.sh, a game file
<Semitones> bazhang, i thought I was doing that -- oh wait a sec
<bazhang> djindy, heroes of newerth?
<Tohuw> djindy: sudo chmod +x hon.sh
<djindy> yes
<Semitones> bazhang, this is bamboo zen i thought i had radiance
<edbian> razz1, no problem
<jlonganecker> when running php does it spawn processes under the same user as nginx?
<Tohuw> djindy: Google "linux permissions" and wash that down with a tall glass of the chmod manual.
<djindy> Tohuw, still giving me permission denied
<macabre> hey all, when i hooked my laptop to my tv to use it as a monitor for some reason my x org conf file was over written, i am stuck at very low res for both my monitor and tv, and suggestions?
<Tohuw> djindy: what, specifically, is it trying to do when you receive permission denied? does the script have a switch for verbose reporting? failing that, is there anything in dmesg?
<Semitones> bazhang, i changed it back in gconf problem solved
<dsnyders> I just installed 10.10.  Whenever I boot my wlan is down and I have to issue a rfkill unblock command.  How do I set this automatically?
<djindy> Tuhow, ok, I'll look around some more at permissions, though this is strange as I was able to use this file before. What's changed is a reinstalled Ubuntu on a different partition, but I've done that previously and this was able to still work...
<Paul6253> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<djindy> Tuhow, hold on let me check...
<dave_cave10-10> robdig: thanks for that link quicksyn app makes it nice and simple :)
<robdig> dave_cave10-10: yw. glad it worked out for you. i wasn't famililar with that app
<dsnyders> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<djindy> Tuhow, dmesg  is only telling me about  some wlan authatnication, but I might not be using it right
<Semitones> how would I go about joining the ubuntu-docs team
<Tohuw> djindy: cat /var/log/syslog|grep hon.sh
<Paul6253> ok I just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty...I guess I'll do another until I'm up to LLynx..anyway still having issues with Java and installation...whenever I  do an apt-get update I get this at some point http://paste.ubuntu.com/582342/
<Tohuw> Also, what are the exact permissions of hon.sh, djindy? (ls -l /path/to/hon.sh)
<researcher1> is it possible to provide a distro which will ask for password before installation?
<bazhang> researcher1, why would you want that
<ar0nic> hey guys my vlc which is fully updated keeps force closing with no error, when it attempts to load the stream i hear a blip of audio then the progam closes
<ar0nic> is there somewhere i can check to see why it does that
<djindy> Tuhow, cat returned nothing, permissions say -rw---1 my username my username 444 2011...
<Tohuw> ar0nic: /var/log/syslog
<researcher1> bazhang: so that those students who are to use a cewrtain version should only install it on their PC. Like CD having civil engg.  packages should not uise CD having Electronics Engg. packages
<bazhang> ar0nic, vlc normally has an error display
<djindy> *Tohuw
<Tohuw> djindy: your permissions are wrong and include no executable bit. As I said, sudo chmod +x hon.sh
<ar0nic> error display?
<djindy> i did, but i'll try again
<ar0nic> oh
<dsnyders> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<researcher1> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<djindy> Tohuw, I did sudo chmod +x hon.sh again and then ls -l on it again, but nothing has changed
<bazhang> researcher1, no need, just remaster and hand out the appropriate ones
<bazhang> !remaster > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<Tohuw> djindy: is your pwd the same directory where hon.sh is located?
<dsnyders> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> dsnyders, /msg ubottu please
<researcher1> bazhang: ok.TQ. But what if students from different department tend to use the inappropriate ones?
<Paul6253> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<zorklat> I actually need hardware help, but don't know where to go
<bazhang> zorklat, ##hardware
<robdig> researcher1: then they fail their first test...following the directions to get the right computer software :)
<djindy> Tohuw, if you mean my passowrd, then no, otherwise I'm not sure what pwd is, sorry.
<bazhang> researcher1, just label the disks appropriately then with a sharpie
<researcher1> ok
<bazhang> djindy, present working directory
<zorklat> bazhang, can't.  channel is invite only
<djindy> bazhang, ah, thanks
<bazhang> zorklat, you need to register
<djindy> Tohuw, yes, same pwd
<Tohuw> zorklat: /msg nickserv hep register
<bazhang> !register > zorklat
<slipkid08> Yo
<bazhang> arkanabar, #freenode for help with that
<arkanabar> bazhang, done.
<l1nuxman> what does the 'backup' or 'operator' user have privilege to do?
<Tohuw> djindy: Clearly, something is borked. If your permissions are not changing when you tell them to, something is wrong. Are you sure sudo actions are successful at all (try sudo apt-get update)
<vlad__> can someone help me? none of my usb ports work and lsusb returns nothing
<bazhang> l1nuxman, ask a clearer question please
<slipkid08> I love apt-get install. So much better than a GUI interface
<djindy> Tohuw, update worked, and I've used sudo on other commands as well, though something could still be screwed up since I reinstalled.
<vlad__> my USB ports work in win7 though/
<Tohuw> djindy: for giggles, try sudo chmod 777 hon.sh and then ls -l to see if it changed to -rwxrwxrwx
<psimmen> kj
<slipkid08> Try updating your USB drivers
<djindy> Tohuw, nope, no changes
<vlad__> where do i get them? I have a dell studio 1536.
<Tohuw> djindy: if they don't change, try touch test && sudo chmod +x test and ls -l it.
<ar0nic> has anyone ever had vlc crash on them when loading streams
<slipkid08> How do you use ubuntu as a web server?
<bazhang> slipkid08, install lamp
<bazhang> !lamp > slipkid08
<ubottu> slipkid08, please see my private message
<slipkid08> That's what I figured
<psimmen> I am having problems getting my wireless internet card to work it uses the rt3090 or rt5090 driver...i got it to atleast recognize the network but it would not accept the password
<ruan> did i have to update-grub in order for my splash image to detect?
<ruan> it came to my mind after the kernel update
<djindy> showing up the same thing on test, except 444 has changed to 0
<psimmen> now it wont even show up in network manager
<Tohuw> ruan: yes.
<ruan> ah :D
<psimmen> i think the driver was faulty
<slipkid08> Any good faqs on theming grub
<slipkid08> ?
<ruan> there is a guide
<psimmen> i'm in no rush but took a pill that will make me drowsy and i need wirekless for tommorow
<ar0nic> has anyone ever had vlc crash on them when loading streams
<djindy> Tohuw, test shows same result as hon.sh, except 444 has changed to 0
<Tohuw> djindy: something is wrong with your system. Does chmod with no arguments output the basic usage?
<robdig> l1nuxman: if you're talking about the default groups, backup allows non-root users in the backup group to back up the system and operator allows non-root users to execute commands in the operator group. operator group is tied to op command too.
<djindy> Tohuw, tells me missing operand Try 'chmod --help' for more information
<Tohuw> djindy: or rather, does it say, missing operand
<Tohuw> ok
<l1nuxman> robdig, how can I find out what specifically the operators group can do?
<psimmen> I am having problems getting my wireless internet card to work it uses the rt3090 or rt5090 driver...i got it to atleast recognize the network but it would not accept the password
<psimmen> I am having problems getting my wireless internet card to work it uses the rt3090 or rt5090 driver...i got it to atleast recognize the network but it would not accept the password
<FloodBot1> psimmen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robdig> l1nuxman: i would think that those groups would only be used in commercial areas..
<bazhang> psimmen, once is enough, be patient
<robdig> l1nuxman: do man op
<psimmen> it was a mistake!
<l1nuxman> robdig, theres no man page
<robdig> l1nuxman: ok not installed by default. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/op.1.html
<ruan> somehow it finds my background image but it doesnt use it
<aliciapg> http://tinyurl.com/4w85p2x this exact same thing happens to me, can someone help?
<Tohuw> djindy: are you able to chmod files in a different dir?
<Nocturnal> I can't get java 6.24 working on ubuntu 10.10. Am needing it to play games on pogo
<ruan> Nocturnal: have you tried both sun java and openjdk?
<djindy> Tohuw, yes, though it is looking like I cannot chmod anything on that partition.
<Tohuw> djindy: ah! now we are getting somewhere. That partition, what filesystem is it?
<Nocturnal> I have tryed sun java, useing there step by step guide. I have not tryed open jdk.
<psimmen> I am having problems getting my wireless internet card to work it uses the rt3090 or rt5090 driver...i got it to atleast recognize the network but it would not accept the password
<djindy> Tohuw, give me a sec, its an old one, but it should be either ntfs or ext3
<Polah> psimmen: Are you using the right encryption protocol?
<djindy> Tohuw, its ntfs
<psimmen> i cant even choose to use wireless because there is no driver installed and i downt know how to do that without instructions like before
<Tohuw> djindy: ntfs has no native support for linux file permissions. Hence your problem. See: http://b.andre.pagesperso-orange.fr/permissions.html
<Nocturnal> ruan: I looked in the installed software, it says open jdk is installed, but its not working
<djindy> Tohuw, alright, though I was able to use these files before from this partition...
<Tohuw> djindy: I don't recommend using ntfs for anything except keeping a windows operating system on it.
<psimmen> Polah: I cant choose to use wireless
<Tohuw> djindy: your fstab may have changed. You can allow execution or disallow it. man fstab
<djindy> Tohuw, I don't usually put ntfs on anything, but I've had this parititon for a long time, since I started using linux and was dual booting, and it is mostly bulk data which I don't have a backup drive to move stuff on, hence still ntfs.
<scotty2> erbolt
<djindy> Tohuw, I'll try that then, thank you
<Tohuw> djindy: fair enough :) Just remember that permissions get borked on filesystems that don't support them natively.
<djindy> Tohuw, thank you for your help.
<Tohuw> np
<l1nuxman> like I want to give a user privileges such as to view /var/log/messages and the basic necessaties . Isn't there an easier way that to manually configure sudo? Maybe a predefined group for it
<psimmen> Polah: I cant choose to use wireless
<arkanabar> anyone know where I can get help with partedmagic?
<psimmen> I am having problems getting my wireless internet card to work it uses the rt3090 or rt5090 driver...i got it to atleast recognize the network but it would not accept the password
<bazhang> arkanabar, try asking here, gparted may be what you'd like though
<ruan> Nocturnal: openjdk-jre?
<arkanabar> bazhang, that's part of partedmagic.  my problem is that it isn't recognizing a pair of EIDE drives
<oven_> i was running mplayer from the command line instead of smplayer earlier, and i accidentally hit my keyboard and now mplayer has no sound even with smplayer opened
<xiambax> If i install pretty much any version of ubuntu i can get this thing to update to latest right?
<oven_> my mplayer config file is normal, I even tried deleting the config and reinstalling, but still no sound with mplayer - all other media players work fine
<dsnyders> oven_, Have you tried 0 and 9 to adjust the volume?
<bazhang> xiambax, not really; some are end of life
<xiambax> alpha 3 won't install
<Nocturnal> ruam: OpenJDK Java 6 Runyime
<xiambax> Errno 5 input/output error
<bazhang> xiambax, #ubuntu+1 for that
<xiambax> i walked into the village to buy it
<Nocturnal> tuntime*
<psimmen> I am having problems getting my wireless internet card to work it uses the rt3090 or rt5090 driver...i got it to atleast recognize the network but it would not accept the password
<oven_> hahaha oh wow, that worked - thanks
<Nocturnal> runtime- ffs
 * Nocturnal kicks his keyboard
<ruan> Nocturnal: have you tried sun-java?
<oven_> i had tried altering the sound all sorts of ways in smplayer, and muting and unmuting, but after launching in cli again and using 0 the sound came back /facepalm
<Nocturnal> ruam: I have not been able to get the open jdk removed so I can install sun java
<ruan> Nocturnal: have you tried using synaptic?
<Nocturnal> yes
<ruan> Nocturnal: does it give an error if you try to remove openjdk?
<l1nuxman> so how can I find out for example what group "adm" has privileges to? It must be specified in some file. Anyone know?
<abstrakt> how can I script rhythmbox to show the radio stations on startup rather than my music library?
<psimmen> I am having problems getting my wireless internet card to work it uses the rt3090 or rt5090 driver...i got it to atleast recognize the network but it would not accept the password
<Nocturnal> nope, it just shows up on the installed software list after I exit the software center
<ruan> Nocturnal: click apply when you mark it for uninstallation
<jsoftw> Anyone had any issues with flash crashing if more than one flash is running at a time?
<jsoftw> On youtube I should say
<draven_sol> when trying to remove a file with rm i'm getting an i/o error, how can i fix or debug this, it's only one file
<psimmen> I am having problems getting my wireless internet card to work it uses the rt3090 or rt5090 driver...i got it to atleast recognize the network but it would not accept the password
<jsoftw> Peow peow peow
<Nocturnal> ruan: Ok I will try removing it again.
<Nocturnal> ok its removed. Now how do I install the sun java?
<obscurant1st> I trying to create an 32 bit image for my android using rootstock. But my system is 32 bit, i dont know whether rootstock produces a 32 bit version or 64 bit version. can someone help me out in this.
<obscurant1st> my system is 64 bit* sorry
<ruan> Nocturnal: install sun-java-jre
<ruan> Nocturnal: search it in synaptic
<ruan> sun-java6-jre
<Nocturnal> ruan: Ok that worked perfect. Thank you very much.
<vlad__> who is the most advanced user here?
<ruan> Nocturnal: :)
<zabomber> we are collectively advanced
<ruan> ^^
<vlad__> Who can help with
<vlad__> vlad@laptop ~ $ sudo lsusb -t
<vlad__> Segmentation fault
<Nocturnal> 0.o
<slipkid08> I am not as advanced as some
<ruan> does it give segmentation fault if you just type 'lsusb'?
<vlad__> nothing happens then.
<slipkid08> It gives him nada
<ruan> i get devices if i type lsusb on its own :S
<vlad__> vlad@laptop ~ $ lsusb
<vlad__> vlad@laptop ~ $
<slipkid08> He's running mint if that helps
<ruan> hmm. mint isn't really supported here
<ruan> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<vlad__> they cant help.
<slipkid08> His win 7 installation recognizes his ports tho
<vlad__> besides mint 10 is based on ubuntu 10.10
<slipkid08> So they're obviously working
 * lathan_devers wants to remind you that ubottu is a bot =)
<ar0nic> ugh wth vlc
<slipkid08> Lol
<ar0nic> guys where is the syslog at againhj
<rww> vlad__: Regardless, it's not supported here. Your available support options for each distro are something to consider when choosing which to use.
<ruan> ar0nic: /var/log or logfile viewerr
<ruan> -r
<slipkid08> I prefer Mac
<slipkid08> Whoops
<vlad__> well they would not work in ubuntu either.
<slipkid08> Mav*
<slipkid08> You used Ubuntu too?
<rww> vlad__: Please feel free to install Ubuntu, come back, and test that hypothesis.
<ar0nic> heh which log would it be in, vlc is crashing after i attempt to play something, with no errors or output in its logger
<zabomber> Mac with Virtual box = heat!!
<slipkid08> Heh
<jsoftw> Mac with Paralells == Deluxe.
<xiambax> my i7 does just fine with virtualbox
<vlad__> hypotheses? i just tested it a few days ago and i just tested it with a live CD of 10.10.
<xiambax> parallels runs faster though
<zabomber> try not to pay for my software where i can...
<vlad__> Do you want me to boot into that and come back here? Because my wifi card wont work without a driver.
<ar0nic> 38610.334733] vlc[17191]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f2ed1173e75 sp 00007f2ed01f29f0 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2[7f2ed1117000+22d000]
<ar0nic> this is the error
<ruan> libqtcore?
<chinthaka> I need a help to install mysql server on ubuntu 10.10
<ar0nic> yes
<ar0nic> vlc player
<wliao> chinthaka, what's the problem.
<zabomber> you should google before you irc...
<zabomber> theres 1000's of tut's online with mysql install help on ubuntu
<chinthaka> I tried both sudo apt-get install mysql-server as well as used the synaptic package manager
<ruan> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chinthaka> But using both I cannot download the package
<zabomber> can you download other packages?
<zabomber> or just an issue with mysql?
<chinthaka> I downloaded apache and php
<wliao> I think it's a issue about your source.
<chinthaka> but cannnot download mysql
<dsnyders> chinthaka, low disk space, maybe?
<ar0nic> hmm well i got an error i guess il submit it
<ar0nic> thats wild
<chinthaka> how do I check for low disk space
<wliao> chinthaka, df -h
<zabomber> df -h
<crlcan81> Is there any way of having folders automatically made for each file when you move them into a location?
<crlcan81> using nautilus that is.
<crlcan81> I have 180 or so files that I'm moving and I already have a folder structure with each of that type of file in their own folder, so other filetypes associated with that specific file can be organized with them.
<chinthaka> these are the results when trying df -h
<chinthaka> /dev/sda6              16G  3.7G   12G  25% /
<chinthaka> /dev/sda5             310M   29M  266M  10% /boot
<wliao> chinthaka, so that's not the problem.
<chinthaka> /dev/sda8              45G  2.3G   43G   5% /media/Acadamic
<zabomber> so than its probably your repo as wliao stated
<wliao> chinthaka, pls make sure u can connect the repo server.
<zabomber> sudo apt-get update
<wliao> chinthaka, or, first try apt-get update
<chinthaka> ok sudo apt-get update was finished
<abstrakt> so I can't seem to control netbeans with wmctrl, I'm just trying to do this: `wmctrl -r netbeans -t 5` which I see on numerous forum posts and other similar places on google, but the netbeans window is unmoved... netbeans has no hostname in wmctrl -l, if that makes a difference
<chinthaka> I mean it successfully completed
<zabomber> try install mysql now?
<wliao> chinthaka, u'd better show as the result of your installation
<chinthaka> you mean which installation
<abstrakt> why doesn't wmctrl work?
<chinthaka> mysql or sudo apt-get update installtion
<abstrakt> right clicking in the window list works
<abstrakt> wmctrl works in regards to switching *to* the netbeans window
<abstrakt> but it seems that wmctrl refuses to actually move the actual netbeans window
<wliao> chinthaka, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<chinthaka> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<chinthaka>  in terminal it comes like this and then it stucks
<chinthaka> any download doesn't occur
<zabomber> hows your dns?
<zabomber> all working?
<zabomber> ive had problems where my dns doesnt resolve the repo's...
<zabomber> and thus it just pauses while its trying to resolve the repo dns name to ip
<wliao> chinthaka, have a look at your /etc/apt/source.list
<code_ninja> need ubuntu help? call the ubuntu experts @ 718-618-4770!
<wliao> code_ninja, u again.
<wliao> ping your server, or open it in your web browser.
<chinthaka> I opened  /etc/apt/source.list
<chinthaka> what should I do now
<wliao> chinthaka, have u ever edited your source.list?
<chinthaka> nope
<wliao> open one in your browser.
<chinthaka> after clicking on source.list it gave me a new window with tabs ubuntu software, other software etc
<Antares> Algun usuario de KDE?
<wliao> chinthaka, So i will assume you have good access.
<Antares> Alguien de KDE?
<chinthaka> ok
<wliao> chinthaka, sorry i don't why the installation fails.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I have a laptop with an ATI Radeon XPress 200M video card.  Default video driver makes games flicker and Neverball does very interesting things.  With official fglrx driver games don't even try to run.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I've googled extensively... what am I missing here?
<wliao> zabomber, any idea?
<chinthaka> in software sources the download server is set to "server from sri lanka"
<chinthaka> Can't it be a error in the server
<wliao> not so much possibility.
<A|i3N> ok well. Thought the computer I aquired wasn't working right - thought it was locking up (it actually did a couple times, but since I erased the other HD it's ok). 2 HD scsi system by the way. I get into ubuntu, and I see only the background. I have to alt F1 to see the menu. Gnome failsafe shows me the menu bar and stuff but no Internet connectivity so I can't get on here to fix it in real time. Help?!?!
<chinthaka> but when I try  using synaptic package manager it gives an error like that
<chinthaka> the error is W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.1/mysql-server-core-5.1_5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<chinthaka> W: Failed to fetch http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.1/mysql-server-5.1_5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<A|i3N> bazhang yer good at this stuff help me out lol
<chinthaka> when I try that link also it stops downloading the file on middle
<dsnyders> chinthaka, Sri Lanka?  I think you've got something misconfigured.
<wliao> chinthaka, so it's network maybe.
<chinthaka> <dsnyders>: why is that?
<A|i3N> but to recap.. 10 y/o server type system. SCSI drives. Dunno what vid card it has. But all I see when i login is background. Lucid version. Clean install. Works in failsafe.
<dsnyders> chinthaka, The synaptic package manager will try to download from a local mirror.  You shouldn't be hitting the Sri Lanka mirrors unless you are located there.  Because of the different languages, I wouldn't be confident that the mirrors there have the same software that the North American mirrors have.
<wliao> dsnyders, normally the software is the same.
<wliao> dsnyders, that's why we call it "mirror", right?
<bazhang> dsnyders, they are mirrors, thus the same
<bazhang> whoops
<chinthaka> dsnyders:what should I do now?
<A|i3N> bazhang: little help? lol
<chinthaka> isn't there anywary to install mysql on ubuntu
<ruan> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Nexus-Wind> is there a way I can set up weekly reminders nativly in ubuntu?
<iiicyg> nativly?
<iiicyg> Without cron, you mean?
<iiicyg> Throught GUI?
<Aquaguy> Hello
<iiicyg> Good night.
<Nexus-Wind> yea
<Nexus-Wind> like a pop up reminder
<iiicyg> Nexus-Wind, er...
<Aquaguy> I've installed apache2 in Ubuntu using apt-get and I can't find mod_rewrite.so, can I download it from somewhere else?
<darkenvy> I want a reminder to remind me to do a hard backup every friday
<iiicyg> Aquaguy, sudo a2enmod rewrite
<darkenvy> I know I know... I could cronjob it. but my filenames change to dates and are always different
<Aquaguy> darkenvy sudo: a2enmod: command not found
<iiicyg> hm
<darkenvy> this is a sample: /minecraft/backups/19-03-2011/beta.19-03-2011_010001.tar.gz
<iiicyg> sudo apt-get install a2enmod
<darkenvy> what is a2enmod?
<iiicyg> modules enabler
<iiicyg> for Apache2
<darkenvy> which will help me do?
<rww> darkenvy: It won't. iiicyg's talking to someone else.
<iiicyg> darkenvy, which will help Aqua
<darkenvy> oh wow I got mixed up lol
<Aquaguy> iiicyg E: Could not find a2enmod package
<A|i3N> so any idea, anybody? No desktop at login? Just the background?
<telcnas> hello
<telcnas> hello everybody
<iiicyg> darkenvy, I don't know any GUI-reminders. Try to search it in ubuntu software center.
<telcnas> ...........
<rww> Aquaguy: a2enmod is /usr/sbin/a2enmod, from the package apache-common.
<iiicyg> A|i3N, after install?
<iiicyg> rww, ou
<rww> sorry, apache2.2-common
<iiicyg> apache-common, yes
<A|i3N> yes, iiicyg. I have to use the keyboard and can't even get on the internet with the thing to try to work it out in real time
<taran> how can one download a number of .deb fiels ?
<rww> and the apache2 package depends on apache2.2-common...
<Aquaguy> iiicyg, if I install apache2.2-comon it install another Apache server alongside with the one that I already installed using apt-get install apache2
<darkenvy> okay
<Socky_> Hey guys, i have an old machine running without Xwindows, and It obtaining an IP from DHCP.  I want to manually pick one that it will use each time it boots up.  What file do I need to edit?
<iiicyg> A|i3N, you can startup aplications with alt+f2?
<A|i3N> iiicyg, failsafe mode works but again.. no inet to try and fix it on here so I need to know what to try on a fresh install. I'm new to this.
<A|i3N> yes, I can
<Socky_> i tried /etc/network/interfaces but doesnt look right
<obscurant1st> can someone tell me how to list the active block devices on the system?
<taran> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<chinthaka> thank you very much for helping me
<chinthaka> I will try it and see
<sn00pdigg> i neeeeed help!
<taran> !download deb
<sony`> hi everyone! I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my old P4 desktop with 256MB of ram
<sn00pdigg> still.... unforetunaltly
<ejv> !ask | sony`
<ubottu> sony`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sony`> i have the live cd, i have verified the contents, but it always hangs and stops working when i try to install the OS to my machine
<sony`> ejv i'm getting to it :P
<ruan> sony`: you could try the alternative cd
<ruan> !alternative
<sony`> so i see Try ubuntu / Install Ubuntu, going to click on "Install Ubuntu" for the 2nd time
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<A|i3N> iiicyg yes, I can and it is an older system, bout 10 years. I would think ubuntu would have no issues but it's a server type machine. I'm lost lol i dunno what to try. I don't know enough to function without the full menu bar up top :)
<sony`> bah lol need to burn another cd :<
<ruan> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ruan> sony`: you can use a usb flash drive ^
<ejv> i wouldn't rule out the possibility of a bad disk, bad controller, bad cable, etc.
<ejv> it's rather ambiguous
<sony`> ruan system is really really old, doesn't support boot from USB
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I have a laptop with an ATI Radeon XPress 200M video card.  Default video driver makes games flicker and Neverball does very interesting things.  With official fglrx driver games don't even try to run.  Also with the official driver ATI's Catalyst Control Center says something about there is no ATI driver present for it to control.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I've googled extensively... what am I missing here?
<JChan> Hello! I have a strange problem with a freshly installed copy of Ubuntu 10.10 - at times, Ubuntu will not recognize any of my mouse clicks.
<JChan> I can still select things through keyboard control, but the mouse clicking fails to function at all
<sony`> ejv i ran the cd verifier
<JChan> If it helps, I'm using a Logitech wireless mouse
<JChan> Thanks!
<djancak> what does "at times" mean JChan
<ruan> hmm. i wonder if net install fits on a floppy
<JChan> djancak: Randomly
<djancak> JChan: so it never boots up and just completely stops working?
<A|i3N> OK I found a fix for my problem with no desktop - CAn SOMEONE tell me how to connect to my CDMA connection without a menu bar?!?!?
<JChan> djancak: I've not had that happen yet
<rigved> JChan: are you using an optical mouse? if yes, make sure that the surface under the mouse is clean as it can sometimes cause problems
<JChan> for the first 30 seconds or so, everything seems to be fine
<A|i3N> I have NO idea what to type in the terminal
<JChan> rigved: That's certainly not the case, but thanks :)
<djancak> JChan: how frequently does it occur?
<JChan> djancak: Very often. :
<djancak> JChan: tried a hard-wired mouse yet?
<djancak> JChan: or try that mouse on another comp?
<JChan> djancak: Yep. After I plug in a hard-wired mouse, the mouse works for a little bit then starts failing to click just as the previous mouse.
<JChan> It doesn't matter if it's wireless or wired, they all seem to stop working shortly :(
<djancak> JChan: interesting problem. unfortunately i don't know diddley about ubuntu
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Thank you for the help nobody.
<JChan> djancak: Thanks for trying to help anyways! :D
 * djancak still on XP... sadly...
<Aquaguy> Which is the command for copying files using terminal?
<jrtayloriv> Aquaguy, cp
<Aquaguy> thank you
<jrtayloriv> no problem
<ruan> file operations in terminal are abbreivated. eg. rm, cp, mv
<caffine> running 10.10, enabled the nvidia drivers, and boom, xorg dies as soon as i log in. did some quick searches and only seeming to find recent problems with multiple monitors. this is just a single laptop monitor. any ideas?
<ruan> caffine: xorg.log?
<caffine> ruan: remind me where that is? i just looked at dmesg and it looks like a hard crash, but yeah, if we have more info in xorg, let's do it.
<AndroUser> oi
<AndroUser> _jesse_, oi
<bazhang> !br | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ruan> caffine: /var/xorg.0.log or something, let me check
<ruan> /var/log/xorg.0.log
<caffine> ruan: one sec. while i get that guy, here's what i think is the relevant part in dmesg in case it's of any help:   http://pastebin.com/KnXjmKZk
<ruan> yep, a call trace
<ruan> all of which leads to nvidia/xorg. its relevant
<caffine> ruan: here's the xorg log, but it doesn't look very helpful (to me, at least)  http://pastebin.com/1d5Svqhi   just one warning about not having a cyrillic font (which i don't use)
<ruan> hmm. is there a way you can remove the nvidia drivers?
<caffine> yup. i can reboot into recovery mode.
<Vorticity> I've got a dumb question.  When stdout is redirected to a file, is there any way to do a carriage return (\r) so that you can write over the same line again?  When I try I just get ^M in my output files.
<caffine> hrm. thought i could... that ubuntu install seems to be ignoring this one. too snobby for my ssh client!
<ruan> Vorticity: is this related to bash?
<ruan> if so, you could try in #bash
<^141211>  |» `[[G]|ob|[C`]]^ «|  
<Vorticity> ruan, it does the same thing in tcsh and bash
<zabomber> anyone know what vpn client i can use on an ubuntu 9.0 box to connect to a sonicwall vpn?
<ndxtg> does anyone know what command to  see if a usb stick is plugged in and is already mounted?
<ruan> ndxtg: fsusb or sudo fdisk -l?
<Lpp> I got a question, I'm using a Dell Inspiron 14R(N4010) and Ubuntu 10.10. I can not change the brightness at all. Can anyone help me?
<Vorticity> ndxtg: you might just try df -h.  Should list all of the mounted drives.
<bazhang> ruan, lsusb you mean?
<patrickw> zabomber:  I user to work for a place with a sonicwall, if I remember correctly they use IPSec with XAuth, like cisco...  have you tried vpnc?
<ruan> lsusb* yes
<zabomber> mmm... i think thats the problem im having.. not too sure which client to use on ubuntu..
<zabomber> vpnc a client?
<ruan> Lpp: try installing "Monitor Settings" from ubuntu software center
<Lpp> ruan, I feel really stupid for not looking anything up like that, thanks! I hope this works, I'll report back in a second
<ndxtg> ruan & Vorticity: is there any command that to list USB devices only, not hdd? because I'm writing a python to copy USB files to a spec location...
<bvierra|l> anyone know a good rtmp publisher for ubuntu?
<ruan> i see some rtmp tools for commandline
<caffine> ruan: nvidia uninstalled and rebooted and it's working now.
<Lpp> ruan it says: No monitor supporting DDC/CI available.  If your graphics card need it, please check all required kernel modules are loaded (i2c-dev, and your framebuffer driver)
<zabomber> patrickw: thanks. downloaded vpnc and it looks like its going to do the trick
<ruan> Lpp: hmm.
<ruan> Lpp: what graphics vendor? intel, nvidia, ati?
<Lpp> Intel
<patrickw> zabomer, cool, I hope it works out off the bat... :)
<bvierra|l> ruan: yea me too, just need to do a test publish for a client
<caffine> ruan: is there anything i should try to get nvidia working, or just give up on it for a bit? was hoping to have my wobbly windows. :p
<ruan> caffine: lol
<Lpp> ruan, Intel if you didn't get that
<ruan> yeah i did
<motaka2> how to create a shortcut for terminal
<ruan> motaka2: applications > accessories, drag the terminal wherever you want it
<i_is_broke> caffine, what nvidia
<vick> Hello. I have ubuntu installed and I'm compiling a C++ program with the new standard C++0x, but it is giving me SEGV on something that should not show SEGV, so i backtraced and it show that there is a missing file elf/dl-runtime.cc, which package is that ? Or how can i figure out which package does it belong to ?
<i_is_broke> caffine, first try going to system additional drivers and see if there is a driver in there if so activate it.
<caffine> i_is_broke: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<caffine> i_is_broke: doing that is what broke in the first place. :)  it's crashing xorg.
<i_is_broke> sorry thats under admistrations
<i_is_broke> caffine, ah i see try going their and deactivate it.
<ruan> lol. he had to uninstall it for display to work
<patrickw> vick:  have you tried apt-file?
<i_is_broke> caffine, then you can try the open drivers for it.
<caffine> i_is_broke: yup. just got finished doing that. so now i can at least get X running again.
<ruan> Lpp: sudo gconf-editor
<Lpp> Okay ruan, now what?
<caffine> i_is_broke: open drivers? those are there by default, aren't they? or i needed to do something else to use those?
<ruan> Lpp: wait.. right click a panel, add to panel, brightness applet
<Lpp> tried that
<ruan> oh ok
<Lpp> The brightness doesn't change
<i_is_broke> caffine, go to synaptics, or software center i think and look, but i dont think so. just vesa
<caffine> i_is_broke: okey dokey. i *think* i'm using the nouveau ones now. I see a bunch of this string in the xorg log now:  "NOUVEAU"
<Lpp> ruan, Should I keep Config Editor open?
<i_is_broke> caffine, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ruan> Lpp: you can close it
<ruan> hmm
<i_is_broke> ! nvidia > caffine
<ubottu> caffine, please see my private message
<Lpp> ruan, I think I found an answer...
<caffine> i_is_broke: thanks. checking these out. software center says i have vesa and nouveau drivers, but i don't have nouveau firmware for some reason.
<i_is_broke> caffine, your quite welcome, good luck.
<Lpp> ruan, Sent you a PM
<sn00pdigg> anyone have experience with ubuntu and android phones?
<jsoftw> Lpp: Can you send me a private message? I feel lonly.
<jsoftw> :P
<Lpp> jsoftw, ruan is helping me with my monitor issue...
<aju> Hai all, How can i create net connection using dialup modem in ubuntu 10.04, my system had builtin dialup modem
<MasterGH_netbook> Alrighty, hopefully this works now that I've re-reg'd my nick. I've been trying to install 10.10 on my netbook (a HP Mini 110) via a USB flash drive, but each time something using parted is loaded up (gparted, or bits in the installer) it crashes. Running gparted from the command line shows an error which I'll paste in a sec
<MasterGH_netbook> "Assertion (head_size <= 63) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:662 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed."
<guspur> assalamu alaikum
<MasterGH_netbook> Any ideas? I've tried multiple downloads, the netbook remix version, and multiple flash drives, but it's the same in each case.
<aju> anyone can help me
<StepNjump> hi guys, my computer goes to sleep too quickly and everytime I need to key in my root password. Is there a way to change the time when it goes back on sleep?
<Pranav_rcmas1> StepNjump, there should be something called power settings under system Administration
<StepNjump> Pranav_rcmas1 yes I tried to fool around with most settings but no change
<StepNjump> let me try again
<StepNjump> Pravnav_rcmas1 Power Management preferences?
<zabomber> anyone know offhand the type of encryption vpnc uses as standard?
<sn00pdigg> i'm attempting to update my lg android phone on the ubuntu 10.10 os. kp500 won't recognize the phone plugged into the usb port. i need help figuring this out. udev, 51 and 70 are updated. and the phone is in debugging mode. how can i get the newest update on this phone?
<MasterGH_netbook> alriiiight, so I've made progress. starting up gparted with it -only- accessing the netbook's HDD doesn't give me an error, so it must be having trouble with my flash drive. Anyone know of a way to force Ubuntu's installer to disregard the flash drive I have plugged in?
<Syria> Hi, I have installed mysql5, mysql server, apache2 and phpmyadmin but 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin is still not acceptable! no such web page.
<ejv> !lamp | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Syria> ejv:  I running under ubuntu 64bit so LAMP can't be installed on it.
<ejv> that's ridiculous.
<Syria> ejv:  Why?
<Syria> ejv: LAMP works on 32bit architecture only.
<rww> Syria: No. No it doesn't.
<Syria> rww:  I will check again, thnx anyway.
<jrtayloriv> Syria -- don't worry about checking again. It's not true. You can run LAMP on a 64-bit system. I'm doing so right now.
<mike__> vvcvvfd
<mike__> tak można sobie pisać ??
<rww> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Syria> jrtayloriv:  But I have downloaded mysql5, mysql-server, apache2 and phpmyadmin why 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin is still not found?
<mike__> ok
<DScript> $
<jrtayloriv> Syria, You've configured something incorrectly. It has nothing to do with your system being 64-bit.
<ejv> Syria: read the documentation. http://wiki.phpmyadmin.net/ is a good start.
<Syria> jrtayloriv:  ejv thnx.
<DScript> This is the phpMyAdmin wiki. With this wiki the phpMyAdmin team hopes to make it easier to let contributors add their knowledge and help to the phpMyAdmin project. Feel free to edit or add new articles related to phpMyAdmin (we reserve the right to take legal actions against spammers). Or just search for answer to your questions. This wiki is a source for users and developers documentation and
<DScript> everybody is welcome to improve it. To ask for help please use the Help Forum, to report a bug use the bug tracker (after looking there for already known or fixed issues).
<rww> DScript: Turn that off now.
<DScript> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenode
<cjs> What does it mean when ReiserFS claims that I am using only 25GB of a 33GB disk, and yet I have no free space?
<DScript> Hardware we all want: FSF announces criteria for hardware program.
<rypervenche> If I am running screen and irssi, if I don't detach the window using ^A d will irssi close? For example if my computer freezes and abruptly shuts down.
<DScript> _________
<rww> rypervenche: If you're running programs on your local computer and your computer shuts down, they'll close no matter what. If you mean screen and irssi on a remote server, then no, they'd stay running.
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: if your network connection is lost screen will keep running, it'll automatically detach.
<jmo> wondering if anyone can help me with an xrandr issue
<jmo> pulling my hair out here
<cjs> is there a better place to ask my question?
<sn00pdigg> i'm attempting to update my lg android phone on the ubuntu 10.10 os. kp500 won't recognize the phone plugged into the usb port. i need help figuring this out. udev, 51 and 70 are updated. and the phone is in debugging mode. how can i get the newest update on this phone?
<Syria> I have a 3G connection on my laptop and I want to share that connection via wireless to other computers so is possible to make of my laptop an access point?
<Syria> it
<SwedeMike> Syria: yes.
<DScript> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenode $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<SwedeMike> Syria: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jmo> xrandr keeps returning "BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)" when trying to addmode - has anyone come across this before?
<Syria> SwedeMike:  Thank you.
<SwedeMike> Syria: sorry, hold on. that article is old and outdated.
<Syria> SwedeMike:  Okay.
<SwedeMike> Syria: you can do this very easily using network manager, look around in there, you can set your wifi interface as shared.
<SwedeMike> Syria: ah, it had it in there, use section 1, not the 2 and onwards.
<Syria> SwedeMike: Which sections?
<Syria> SwedeMike:  Ubuntu Internet Gateway Method  ?
<SwedeMike> Syria: GUI method.
<Syria> SwedeMike: Thnx again.
<motz> salve
<jeet88> how to build an iso from source code?
<sn00pdigg> i'm attempting to update my lg android phone on the ubuntu 10.10 os. kp500 won't recognize the phone plugged into the usb port. i need help figuring this out. udev, 51 and 70 are updated. and the phone is in debugging mode. how can i get the newest update on this phone?
<cjs> So, I've got a 33GB reiserfs (installed by someone else--this is a virtual private server). df claims 25 GB used, 0 free. An rsync process is currenly happily adding data at several MB/sec. "echo foo > z" produces an out of disk space message. What's going on?
<cjs> Oops, wrong channel. Sorry guys.
<jeet88> i downloaded "chrome os" source code from chromium.org.... it's a linux based os.... but, dont know how to install the os?
<rww> !ot | jeet88
<ubottu> jeet88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> this channel never ceases to be amusing
<SightUp> can ubuntu run well on 2gb of ram?
<ruan> SightUp: yep
<Starminn> SightUp: It ran well for me on 512MB.
<sn00pdigg> runs good on anything that i've seen..
<SightUp> ruan wanna see the comp i chose?
<Starminn> sn00pdigg: Can it run on no RAM?
<cjs> SightUp: Depends on what you're running. :-) Typicaly desktop environment will work reasonably well, though, up to a few dozen tabs in Firefox.
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Ok, thank you.
<SightUp> http://www.buy.com/prod/hp-probook-4520s-xt988ut-15-6-led-notebook-core-i3-i3-380m-2-53ghz/q/loc/101/219371346.html
<sn00pdigg> gotta have ram....
<SightUp> ^ i am loading ubuntu on that
<cjs> I"ve had "git gc" drive a 750 MB server deep into swap.
<Starminn> sn00pdigg: Ah. I honestly was curious, lol.
<ThundrMeistr> 64k, thats all youll ever need
<ruan> lol
<SightUp> thats a good laptop for ubuntu right?
<sn00pdigg> oh.... ubuntu is "smart" about resources tho. it uses ext of the hdd as ram sometimes which makes things run quicker
<SightUp> suggestions plox?
<ruan> yeah its a good laptop
<SightUp> think i will have driver issues ruan?
<SightUp> or will ubuntu run fine?
<ejv> it'll be fine SightUp
<sn00pdigg> anyone know how to properly dual boot into windows if i've already used all of my hdd as ext?
<ejv> keep in mind there will be exceptions for very bleeding-edge, unique hardware, like webcams, bluetooth, etc. check the ubuntu/linux kernels if you're worried about specific hardware to rule out any issues.
<SightUp> i dont care about any of the hardware you mentioned
<SightUp> i am worried about stuff like cpu support, video, motherboard like the NB, and internet
<ruan> cpus and motherboards and internet will be compatible
<ejv> those are concerns probably best discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SightUp> um, how is hardware support pertaining to ubuntu not about ubuntu?
<sn00pdigg> anyone know how to properly dual boot into windows if i've already used all of my hdd as ext?
<ruan> sn00pdigg: you could resize the ext partition and make an ntfs one
<sn00pdigg> ruan: using what?
<ruan> gparted of course
<motz> Hi, I just installed me-tv on my laptop lenovo b560 with ubuntu 10. Everything works fine, but when I turn to fullscreen vision, TV signal stops with freeze image and doesn't completely turn to fullscreen. According to a post (https://bugs.launchpad.net/me-tv/+bug/699825) it's a problem of video card driver, which can be solved by using xv  driver instead of vdpau. What do you think about?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 699825 in Me TV "When i switch to fullscreen TV signal stops with freeze image after the top statusline disappeared after few moments" [Undecided,Invalid]
<sn00pdigg> okay... i'm somewhat a newb
<ruan> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sn00pdigg> but i know that windows partition tries to takeover the dual boot process
<sn00pdigg> what is it that you have to do special at the boot process?
<ruan> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maxillusionist>   
<sn00pdigg> thank you friends for the info
<StepNjump> I found out how to change the sleep settings if anyone is interested http://lifehacker.com/#!5642254/make-ubuntu-hibernate-instead-of-sleep
<raven> possible to convert isos written with dd to 9660-ISO?
<motz> c'è qualcuno?
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rayen> pl tell how i can download any video on ubuntu
<raven> possible to convert isos written with dd to 9660-ISO?
<raven> rayen, with firefox?
<Aquaguy> Hello again
<motz> Hi, I just installed me-tv on my laptop lenovo b560 with ubuntu 10. Everything works fine, but when I turn to fullscreen vision, TV signal stops with freeze image and doesn't completely turn to fullscreen. According to a post (https://bugs.launchpad.net/me-tv/+bug/699825) it's a problem of video card driver, which can be solved by using xv  driver instead of vdpau. What do you think about?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 699825 in Me TV "When i switch to fullscreen TV signal stops with freeze image after the top statusline disappeared after few moments" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rayen> yes with firefox
<Aquaguy> I'm using Ubuntu Server 10.10 I've installed gnome to perform a couple of task but I would like to disable it so the server starts in command line mode again without unistalling the gnome package in case I need to enable it again
<rayen> pl tell how i can download any video on ubuntu
<raven> rayen, try addon "download helper"
<markie> any girls in here want to chat hit me up'
<rayen> pl give me the url of downloadhelper
<raven> rayen, look for it in firefox addon manager
<rww> !pickup | markie
<ubottu> markie: Just a tip: talking about finding and/or picking up guys/chicks is rude to the people of whichever gender who are in this channel and dont feel like being 'found' or 'picked up'. This is not a speed dating channel.
<mr0wl> It's Elementary OS based on Ubuntu?
<rww> mr0wl: yes
<rayen> pl give me the url of downloadhelper
<rww> mr0wl: though it's an unofficial derivative, so it's not supported here
<Aquaguy> I'm using Ubuntu Server 10.10 I've installed gnome to perform a couple of task but I would like to disable it so the server starts in command line mode again without unistalling the gnome package in case I need to enable it again
<researcher1> how to join vmware channel
<Aquaguy> how can i do it?
<mr0wl> Is Unity going to affect Kubuntu?
<rayen> pl give me the url of downloadhelper
<Jeruvy> rayen: for your protection mozilla prefers you download it via addons and plugins.
<rww> mr0wl: no
<rww> !repeat | rayen
<ubottu> rayen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mr0wl> Where it's the best place to get Firefox RC?
<akram> hello
<Starminn> mr0wl: From Firefox site?
<Camarata> mr0wl, www.firefox.com
<Aquaguy> anyone knows how to start up in command line mode?
<mr0wl> No specific PPAs?
<Camarata> Aquaguy, you should be able to from GRUB
<Starminn> mr0wl: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/RC/
<Camarata> Aquaguy, have you tried just selecting recovery mode, then terminal?
<Camarata> errr command line
<Aquaguy> Camarata, I cant see grub when the computer starts up, should I enable it somewhere?
<mr0wl> Starminn: those builds are usually missing a lot of libraries.
<raven> possible to convert isos written with dd to 9660-ISO?
<Starminn> mr0wl: Well if you don't want it from the Firefox site, where do you want it from? That's the source...
<mr0wl> Starminn: Ubuntu usually adds a lot of integration into Firefox that enhances the appearance.
<Starminn> mr0wl: Umm... So it's not missing anything.
<mr0wl> I was looking for packages that gives similar experience.
<usuario> w
<usuario> w
<usuario> w
<usuario> w
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> mr0wl: That's not Firefox, that's Ubuntu. And I've been running Beta since Beta 4 and nothing bad has ever happened. You could always download a theme for Ubuntu though I'd way
<Potter_leo> what's the best small is for a computer that is five years old top of tgs line?
<Potter_leo> small os I mean
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have been working with Kubuntu for maybe a year now but have been dissapointed by the uncertainty of KDE trying to decide whether it wants to be stable, buggy or whatever...I have almost decide to go back to ubuntu which have served me well during the time i used it! I can see that ubuntu website suggests that the "recommended" ver is the 32bit. What is the reason of 32bit suggested as the recommende ver? I am on a intel Quad
<naftilos76>  9550 which is clearly a 64bit CPU. I remember that ther was a difference in speed between 32 and 64bit ver . What would you propose? 32bit or 64 bit?
<Potter_leo> 64 bit its all moving that way
<mr0wl> Starminn: it's more than themes, things like building with libcairo flags enhances Firefox a lot.
<rww> naftilos76: The "recommended" is just because the 32-bit ISO works on 32-bit and 64-bit systems, whereas 64-bit only works on 64-bit systems.
<Potter_leo> best not to oversarutate with too many options
<rww> For normal desktop usage, there is no appreciable difference between the two.
<Starminn> mr0wl: Well I don't know, man. I'd say you'd just have to wait until Ubuntu makes those for Firefox 4 which you'd have to do anyway.
 * rww uses 64-bit, has non-normal desktop usage ;)
<naftilos76> rww: thanks, i am aware of that. Thought that there is something else into it!
<Potter_leo> 64 ak2ats runs much more stably
<sn00pdigg> i can't believe that nobody else hasn't used ubuntu to develop software, and/or update their phone
 * Starminn think rww is non-normal
<i_is_broke> < seconds what Starminn said.:D
<Potter_leo> my big thing has always been stability 64 doesn't tax the hardware as much it seems
<i_is_broke> Potter_leo, i have issues that some of my hardware isnt compatible and im to cheap to buy new.:D
<naftilos76> Potter_leo: are you suggesting that 32bit is more stable?
<Potter_leo> and it doesn't seen to run twice as fast in either direction so what the question is is which will people want?
<ubuntoo> sudo apt-get hello everybody
<Assassin> hello
<Potter_leo> is broke. get a small Linux distro
<Assassin> does anybody live in Taipei?
<ubuntoo> don't kill me, please!
<Assassin> what are you doing ?
<Potter_leo> is DSL better than puppy Linux if so in what way
<researcher1> after I installed an application can I find its  .deb stored somewhere on my machine?
<greppy> !ot | Potter_leo
<ubottu> Potter_leo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robbiethe1st> Hey guys, how do I set the Metacity window-border colors? What's the name of the application? (Note, not running Gnome)
<hilarie_> Is there a way to kick myself off of this channel so I can use my normal nick?
<bwright> What are the potential reasons that usb-creator-gtk would segment fault on writing the bootloader?
<bwright> More exact output DEBUG:root:install_bootloader \n Segmentation fault
<madsj> hi; I get no error message when I try to use pm-hibernate, but the computer isn't hibernating, but instead just displaying a black screen with a cursor
<koolhead17> anyone able to get spellcheaker working in OO
<jrmcm> Is there a remote desktop app for droid phones?
<greppy> jrmcm: pretty sure there is a vnc app
<chinthaka> to install
<Pilopew> hello hello epic torl torl epic =]=]
<chinthaka> to install xampp in ubuntu it says "sudo tar -zxvf xampp-linux-1.5.1.tar.gz -C /opt" can be used.but when I try it it gives an error
<chinthaka> below is the error
<chinthaka> "tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option
<chinthaka> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information."
<chinthaka> What should I do to overcome this problem
<Pilopew> did you try tar --help and see if you could find anything?
<chinthaka> can anyone help me please
<chinthaka> ok thanks got it
<overclucker> hmm, i didn't know peopple bothered with xampp on linux
<guapamontse> good morning. im trying to read the size of my thumb drive in megabytes. it just says '3.7gb', but i want to know if 3.71 or 3.79 or what exactly. i need 4gb according to a guide to be able to install w7 off my thumb.
<limitgb> hi
<guapamontse> i tried with df but the output in mb option seems to be disabled in ubuntu
<tensorpudding> df -h?
<guapamontse> that gets me Gb
<guapamontse> and df -hM doesnt work either
<tensorpudding> the regular df gives you 1k blocks
<motz> i don't have /dev/mixer . Is that normal?
<tensorpudding> divide by 1024 to get megabytes
<guapamontse> yeah just like fdisk, but... how much of a mess would be to translate that into megabytes
<guapamontse> kk ill try
<limitgb> i get "Unknown Monitor" in Monitor Preference and Gnome Color Manager but nVidia Settings show the correct model
<limitgb> so i can't calibrate my monitor
<guapamontse> like a charm it worked thanks tensorpudding
<lotutu>  Hello , I met an error while compiling glibc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582393/
<limitgb> i try with both versions of the nVidia driver, with nvidia-xconfig and try the noveau driver but don't seem to wrk at all
<lotutu> My system:10.04.2, glibc version:2.13
<sny108> QUESTION:while browsing files through bluetooth on my phone i am getting errorr "folder content could not be displayed" method get currentpath with signature o interface org.openobex.session" does'nt exist . last time it was working fine PLZ HELP ITS URGENT
<sny108> QUESTION:while browsing files through bluetooth on my phone i am getting errorr "folder content could not be displayed" method get currentpath with signature o interface org.openobex.session" does'nt exist . last time it was working fine PLZ HELP ITS URGENT
<chinthaka> I installed xampp in ubuntu
<ikonia> sny108: sounds like the connection is not stable, or permissions problems
<chinthaka> but when I go to localhost it shows the xampp homepage and when I click on the language it remains on the same page
<ikonia> chinthaka: bad idea, xampp is a self contained platform
<chinthaka> what may be the reason for that
<chinthaka> can anyone help me please
<ikonia> chinthaka: you should have installed lam
<sny108> ikonia:what should  i do
<ikonia> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> sny108: check the logs see if it's compaining about the stability of the connection
<chinthaka> I tried installing lamp
<sny108> ikonia: how to do that
<ikonia> chinthaka: xampp has it's own support channel
<chinthaka> I installed apache and php
<chinthaka> but when I try to install mysql it stucks
<sny108> ikonia: how to do that
<chinthaka> I couldn't do it either using terminal or the synaptic package manager
<chinthaka> thats why I had to install xampp
<ikonia> sny108: ok, first things first, if your not used to debugging, it's worth rebooting both your phone and machine to see if it's just a flakley connection
<ikonia> chinthaka: ok, well xammpp has it's own support chanel as it's a self contained product
<chinthaka> ok thank you very much
<Notes> I'm trying to recover my unbut partion, the parition is ubuntu 10.4 would it work if I used a 10.10 CD to recover it?
<Abhijit> Notes, yes
<Notes> ty
<ruan> Notes: they both use the same filesystem, so yes
<Abhijit> :-p
<ikonia> NuttyBunny: how are you trying to recover it
<ikonia> oops
<Abhijit> :-D
<ikonia> notes how are you trying to recover it
<ruan> lol, notes is gone
<ikonia> ugh, he is too
<ewet> hi, I'm trying to install the okcupid plugin for empathy - is there a howto? I've copied the lib to /usr/lib/purple-2/ and the icons to /usr/share/empathy/icons/hicolor/... - still no success....
<casts> he'll be back when he can't
<ikonia> ewet: is there not document on the web page you got it from ?
<bilal03> hi guyz
<ewet> nope - there's only a small info on the facebook plugin which it seems to be a hack from but that's it
<Guest53351> does anyone know a got alternative to partimage? partimage does not work on ubuntu 64bit and I would rather not compile something, when it comes to mission critical backups/restoration of partitions.
<ikonia> Guest53351: gparted
<ewet> I followed the steps in this how-to however but that didn't get me there...
<bilal03> i have ubuntu installed in my pc, but my brother wants XP, how can i disable networking in xp using ubuntu
<ikonia> ewet: doubtful there is any documentation then
<casts> Guest53351: what do you want to do? i've never used partimage
<ikonia> bilal03: you can't
<bilal03> :(
<ruan> lol bila
<bilal03> is there any file of windows that holds networking?
<ikonia> bilal03: no
<Abhijit> bilal03, ##windows
<ikonia> bilal03: ##windows channel can help you with that
<ewet> ikonia: that's too bad :-/
<ruan> possibly the windows drivers for networking
<bilal03> thanx
<Guest53351> i have a windows partition and I need to backup the entire partition. in a second step i want to write the partion to another harddrive. partimage does that. It also does compress the backup and saves only the used data. Example 320gb harddrive/20GB files => resulting backupfile <= 20GB. As far as I know gparted can not do that
<ikonia> Guest53351: gparted will allow you to create partitions, tha tyou can then copy across the data and compress it for you
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i have an some key error in the software sources,i got that screen shot,i want to show you,it is a image file,how to show that,if it is  a text ,i can paste it in pastebin,how to show the screenshot here?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi
<kothaguy_ubuntu> anybody there
<ruan> yes
<ikonia> Guest53351: you can also use dd to make the partition "image" and as long as you size it right, you'll have no problems putting it to the other disk
<ruan> imagebin
<Abhijit> !imagebin | kothaguy_ubuntu
<ubottu> kothaguy_ubuntu: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<OMGSHILOH> anybody having sound problems with sound in skype in 10.10?
<ruan> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest53351> ikonia: I can not do that. senario:  work pc with two harddrives.  on fast a fast drive windows, on a slow drive ubuntu. Since I work primaraly with ubuntu now, i wanted to backup windows while working in ubuntu, then later replace windows with ubuntu and replace the old ubuntu install with windows (sadly i can not delete it entirely). I just want to minimize the downtime, since it is my pc at work.... i think i will do it with 
<Guest53351> perrescuecd... dd is cool.... but a little more complicated for me :)
<casts> cat is simpler
<ikonia> Guest53351: ok, then you'll have to research another solution if you don't want to do it how I'vce suggested
<song> hello
<hwnd> any forums on problems with rythmbox and reading an ipod touch?
<made2shred> hwnd: what problem do you have?
<hwnd> it wont pick up my ipod or show it at all
<koolhead17> hwnd, i would suggest use gtkpod
<koolhead17> :D
<ankreloaded> hey fellas!! just installed a daily build of ubuntu 11.04...and as usual it got messed up...any help??
<greppy> ankreloaded: check #ubuntu+1
<ankreloaded> oh ok
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle tv tuner
<BIII> Alright, that was strange
<BIII> Empathy keeps going unresponsive. But any way, I changed the setting under ipv4 on eth0 to "share connection with other computers" or whatever, but it's not connecting
<xrhstaras> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xrhstaras> !help with pinnacle hybrid tv tuner
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xrhstaras> help with pinnacle hybrid tv tuner
<xrhstaras> help with pinnacle hybrid tv tuner
<BIII> What are you doing bro?
<angelsl> hi. my ubuntu 10.10 installation seems to freeze after bootup. can't change ttys either. nothing peculiar in logs (via recovery mode). failsafeX doesn't work either. Last thing I did was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345, as well as installing a 2GB ram stick.
<angelsl> freeze after bootup, as in it gets past the plymouth splash, then the screen blanks
<ikonia> ankreloaded: if it's freezing totally (numlock not responding) it's most liklkey a hardware issue of some sort
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> angelslb if it's freezing totally (numlock not responding)n it's most liklkey a hardware issue of some sort
<koolhead17> angelsl, can u try running a usb and see if it boots up
<BIII> Yeah, check that RAM
<koolhead17> in live env
<angelsl> hm. kay..
<ikonia> angelsl: most likley option is the USB drive is disconnecting for a moment due to a buss reset
<angelsl> usb drive??
<ikonia> angelsl: sorry I thought you said it was on a usb pen
<BIII> Your system is freezing exactly at the point where it would need to start using RAM. Take that stick out and see if it works
<angelsl> BIII: but failsafe works fine, the weird thing is
<xrhstaras> xeris edw kanis tipote?
<xrhstaras> help with pinnacle hybrid tv tuner
<angelsl> BIII: i'll run a memtest then
<BIII> xrhstaras: This is a chat. You are talking to humans.
<ikonia> angelsl: failsafe works, that's points to a problem with your video card and the xorg and kernel modules for it
<angelsl> hmmm
<angelsl> ah, I know..
<BIII> angelsl: Nah, no use running a full memtest. I would just try to boot it without the new RAM.
<angelsl> I removed a "Driver "psb"" line
<angelsl> maybe that's it.
<MnCC> Whats the ubuntu equivalent of starting taskmanager when everything fails ([CTRL]+[SHIFT]+[ESC] in windows) .. this is the third time it locks up, its getting anoying
<angelsl> MnCC: there is none, drop to console
<MnCC> how ?
<angelsl> change ttys
<MnCC> didnt work ..
<angelsl> iirc by default ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled in ubuntu
<Akshat_Goel> hi all
<angelsl> okay... added that line in, now it freezes at plymouth with a full progress indicator.
<angelsl> all 5 'dots' are orange
<MnCC> i mean all procs were running, only no mouse pointer and noway out .. the SysRq wasnt functioning either (after the reboot tried it, gave me the option for a screenshot .. so go figure)
<angelsl> i have no numlk indicator.. caps lk isn't working
<angelsl> bah
<angelsl> BIII: oh I forgot to mention
<angelsl> pressing te power button initiates a shutdown
<MnCC> i  have not mute indicator ..
<angelsl> with plymouth as well
<BIII> Does anyone have any experience with sharing internet from a wireless network? I want to get ethernet on my desktop from my laptop's wireless card. This is super easy in windows, just with a straight cat-5 cable.
<greppy> !ics | BIII
<ubottu> BIII: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ylmfos> a
<BIII> Ah, common question?
<greppy> it shows up from time to time :)
<angelsl> Well.
<angelsl> i'm surprised my kernel boots >_>
<pr0ton> ubuntu isn't there for GSoC ?
<BIII> Ah right, I never restarted.
<angelsl> BIII: well, unless somehow both my ram sticks are borked, then it's not RAM
<iceroot> after editing /etc/default/grub, are there any other steps needed to take affect? grub2 doesnt care about my changes
<angelsl> update-grub
<iceroot> angelsl: thanks
<BIII> angelsl: Well, could be something else you changed, or some other spontaneous hardware error. Hate it when coincidences like that happen, makes it way too easy to completely overlook something obvious.
<BIII> Good luck
<angelsl> ikonia: well, usb boots
<angelsl> but usb doesn't have my video drivers
<MnCC> How can i use the [Fn]+Key in the Keyboard Shortcuts, doesnt seem to work ?
<iceroot> are there any ways to write the output of magic-key-request into a file? (process-list dump e.g.)
<angelsl> >
<iceroot> angelsl: magic key requests, not ps aux
<angelsl> magic-key-request 2>file
<iceroot> angelsl: its a keyboard-shortcut directly for the kernel
<angelsl> oh.
<iceroot> angelsl: and the kernel is using stdout on tty1 to post the stuff
<wahaha> test
<MnCC> anyone with IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad ? i need to get all my function keys working
<marmam> alguien habla castellano???????
<krepsj> .
<Fuchs> !es | marmam
<ubottu> marmam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flor> hello, why is my printer (kyocera mita fs 1020d) so slow, even with small documents < 1MB? maybe that's since i've upgraded last time, but I'm not so sure. How can I fix it?
<marmam> Gracias !!!!!!!!!!!1
<lxs-makoto> 'sup? any ideas why epiphany-browser suddenly appeared on my ubuntu install, came along and went "i'm default. screw you!" after my last update?
<jayant> hello everyone....How do i send audio from line-in or mic port to directly speaker port? I mean, on windows, whenever i connect my mic to those input ports, the audio is played from my speakers, but this doesn't happen on ubuntu. How can i make this happen ?
<robbiethe1st> jayant: There's an easy way, but are you running ALSA or PulseAudio for your audio?
<jayant> robbiethe1st: i don't know! how can i get to know that ?
<robbiethe1st> Type in "pulseaudio" in the console - if it says "command not found" you don't have it
<jayant> E: pid.c: Daemon already running. E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<robbiethe1st> K
<robbiethe1st> So, pulseaudio's running. Um, give me a sec
<jayant> robbiethe1st: ok
<robbiethe1st> Hm, try this: Type "alsamixer" in the console. You should then be able to use the arrow keys to go over to your line in port, then use the up key to increase it's volume
<D4RkUBI> hello
<dr0id> lo
<D4RkUBI> for same problem with samba how can help me?
<jozefk> this is very simple to do in Gnome: http://bit.ly/dEbtel    anybody knows how to do it in KDE?
<jayant> robbiethe1st: i did that. Everything is set to full...still no sound :o
<robbiethe1st> Hm, try hitting tab until the view says "playback"
<robbiethe1st> Oh, btw, what's it say under "card"?
<sn00pdigg> i'm attempting to update my lg android phone on the ubuntu 10.10 os. kp500 won't recognize the phone plugged into the usb port. i need help figuring this out. udev, 51 and 70 are updated. and the phone is in debugging mode. how can i get the newest update on this phone?
<jayant> robbiethe1st: the view says playback now...nd under card it's written: Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<D4RkUBI> hey someone can help me :(
<robbiethe1st> jayant: K, good. Um, what all auxiliary-type sliders do you have in alasmixer?
<obscurant1st> can somebody tell if there is a way to mount an img file?
<robbiethe1st> obscurant1st: "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.img /path/to/mount/directory
<jayant> robbiethe1st: by auxiliary-type you mean master, master m, line etc ?
<obscurant1st> robbiethe1st: THANKS!
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Erm, yea. I mean specifically things like aux, line-in etc.
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Don't really care about 'master' :P
<D4RkUBI> thit is my problem, when I try con share my folder yhis is the error «net usershare» ha restituito l'errore 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter., I have try to add a new user but the the problem is same
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Note that some of the things have "MM" inside - you can hit
<robbiethe1st> m to enable/disable it
<razieliyo> hi
<jayant> robbiethe1st: Master, Master M, PCM, Surround, Surround, Line, CD, Mic, Mic Boos, Mic Sele, Video ,  and many more
<jayant> robbiethe1st: Only a few of them have that meter to increase or decrease....
<robbiethe1st> jayant: You can try taking -everything- and putting it at 50% or higher.
<robbiethe1st> jayant: The others have a box with "mm" or "oo", right?
<jayant> robbiethe1st: everything is at 100% and yes, most of them have mm or oo except for 3
<robbiethe1st> if they have MM, select it and hit "m" to re-enable it
<jayant> robbiethe1st: done...as soon as i pressed 'm' on line...my speaker started making noise...but isnt playing the proper sound
<robbiethe1st> Ok, now turn other stuff off - But that's the mute control for that channel
<robbiethe1st> Try messing with the levels, disabling/enabling things until it works
<razieliyo> click on the speakers
<jayant> robbiethe1st: ok..thanks...giving tries...
<razieliyo> and on the circles
<razieliyo> I don't really know what is the issue
<razieliyo> but I think it's about alsamixer, am I right?
<jayant> robbiethe1st: everything is off, except for master and line and still there is noice
<robbiethe1st> Well, looks like you
<robbiethe1st> You're getting noise in on line?
<robbiethe1st> adjust the line control, see what happens?
<FSX> Hi, I have installed the kernel with the CK patchset, but when X doesn't start when I boot. I only get a black screen. (https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa)
<robbiethe1st> FSX, ATI or Nvidia?
<FSX> robbiethe1st: ATI, Fglrx.
<robbiethe1st> Thought so. You need to re-install the driver's kernel module. How to do that... Um.,.
<skullrobot> Hello, I wanted to know if I could get some guidance on setting up a VPN
<greppy> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<fulldaykg> FSX: should be able to use the package manager for that
<dr0id> whats the best way to get the size of a file ? is it possible with ls ?
<FSX> fulldaykg: Do I need to be booted into the CK kernel or the normal kernel?
<jayant> robbiethe1st: tried....still the same...it only increases the volume as i go up from 0, then suddenly no sound at 52 and then as i move even high, it starts increasing again
<fulldaykg> dr0idL ls works: ls -al
<skullrobot> Thanks!
<dr0id> fulldaykg: that gives me a lot of info, i dunno which one is the file size exactly
<jayant> robbiethe1st: it works.....thanks a lot
<razieliyo> dr0id, ls -alh
<fulldaykg> dr0id: the one right before the date
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Heh/ Probably your input was odd?
<jayant> robbiethe1st:sorry my problem...the cable was a bit loose from my pedal :(
<dr0id> that is 76 :D
<dr0id> maybe it is kb ? heh
<dr0id> ls -alh will also show 76 but not 76K
<robbiethe1st> Thought so when you mentioned noise
<fulldaykg> should be bytes
<dr0id> aah yes, should be bytes, thanks :)
<jayant> robbiethe1st: thanks a lot...can i change the line volume from some other place besides terminal
<razieliyo> dr0id, I use du -sh file/folder
<razieliyo> file/folder means you can pass a folder or a file as parameter
<dr0id> razieliyo: wow, that says 4.0K
<fulldaykg> driod: run "echo test > test" the ls -al, the new file test should be 5 bytes
<fulldaykg> the=then
<razieliyo> dr0id, maybe it's a void folder
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Um, probably - go google for a volume-applet; there's several out there
<dr0id> nah, its a file
<dr0id> du -sh hello_world.sh
<robbiethe1st> I just use the cmd-line alsamixer cause it's easy to use
<razieliyo> dr0id, listel fulldaykg
<razieliyo> listen*
<dr0id> ?
<fulldaykg> droid, plus a hello_world app sounds like it would be like 76 bytes
<dr0id> yup, should be 76bytes :)
<jayant> robbiethe1st: ok...thanks a lot for all your help
<razieliyo> razieliyo@blackjack:~$ touch myfile
<razieliyo> razieliyo@blackjack:~$ du -sh myfile
<razieliyo> 0	myfile
<FSX> robbiethe1st, fulldaykg: When I reinstall Fglrx it only builds for the generic kernel. And got for generic-ck.
<robbiethe1st> jayant: If you want to, you can create a desktop shortcut to "gnome-terminal -e alasmixer" which should launch it for you
<robbiethe1st> FSX: Are you reinstalling from the other kernel, or from the "problem" kernel
<razieliyo> jayant, or you could install alsamixergui if you're on X
<robbiethe1st> FSX: you've got to reinstall it command-line I think, and you -have- to do it from the kernel you want to work
<FSX> robbiethe1st: THe default one.
<fulldaykg> FSX: hmmm, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu... you may have to compile fglrx against the ck source to get it working
<jayant> robbiethe1st: this desktop shortcut is cool....btw what's X ??
<FSX> robbiethe1st: Ok. I'll try that.
<robbiethe1st> jayant: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System It's what underlies all your graphics stuff
<razieliyo> jayant, I mean graphic engine like icewm, gnome, kde and so on
<fulldaykg> FSX: I agree with robbie, you need that kernel's source to compile against, probably gonna have to be manual
<gz0> hi, How would I set permissions for a cifs share? (mount -t cifs...) Ive been trying sudo chmod 777 ./mysharedfolder with no luck
<razieliyo> window manager better said
<robbiethe1st> FSX: Hm, you can try installing the "linux-headers-*kernel-version-here*" package
<dr0id> ls -lh or stat -c '%s' hello_world.sh is perfect :)
<jayant> rabbiethe1st: ok...thanks...
<jayant> razieliyo: sorry didn't noticed the change in name...Thanks for the info :)
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Lets just say this: If X isn't running, all you get is a (fullscreen) terminal.
<razieliyo> =)
<gedO> Guys. Are someone using xitami as server insted apache??/
<jayant> robbiethe1st: then X is running
<flor> solved it by myself :-) byebye
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Yes.
<AxonetBE> I have text stored in my mysql db, and é is stored as ? but render by the app as é, but on my new ubuntu server he render it as ?, what can this be?
<jayant> robbiethe1st: one more problem...audio on my system is working fine..i can play mp3 from rythmbox, but there isnt any audio from tuxGuitar....There wasnt any audio in that application even before....
<gedO> Is someone using xitami???
<chinthaka> I need a help
<cosmo> grrr I tried to get my microphone working in a steam game by installing the drivers and now I have no sound at all
<gundas> Hi all. Is there a way to unzip all files in a directory but in a specific order i.e. by name ?
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Not sure; check the settings. Make sure it's set to alsa or Pulse
<robbiethe1st> cosmo: Just about the only way to get a working mic in Steam is to have ALSA, Pulse installed, then set Wine to use Pulseaudio.
<syskk> how can I compile the latest libevent and install it over my current install (from ubuntu repos)
<fulldaykg> gundas: for f in $(*.zip);do unzip $f;done # assuming they're zip files
<gundas> fulldaykg: that will do it by name?
<syskk> I tried to make install but I get  error while loading shared libraries: libevent-2.0.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gundas> fulldaykg: or is name the default sort?
<robbiethe1st> cosmo: You'll also have to edit your game launch script and set the latency to 20ms or it lags
<jayant> robbiethe1st: under settings there are only two options: MIDI Sequencer and MIDI Port
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Oh. That's the problem. In that case, install qsynth.
<robbiethe1st> And run it - You don't have a midi synthesizer, so we have to install a software-synth
<fulldaykg> gundas, sorry, drop the $( )
<jayant> robbiethe1st: ok...installing....thanks
<robbiethe1st> You'll also need a "soundfont" file - Go find one online
<fulldaykg> and it's sorted alphabetical
<pankaj_sharma> i cant play youtube videos in chrome .. plz help
<robbiethe1st> cosmo: Write this down: "export PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=20" that's what needs to be in your launch file, above the actual launch command."
<robbiethe1st> Meanwhile, I'm off to play some TF2.
<fulldaykg> jealous!
<cosmo> robbiethe1st, thats the game I was trying to get the mic working on
<jayant> robbiethe1st: is there any other alternative...qsynth is 126 MB download :(
<robbiethe1st> And I just told you how to do it.
<jayant> robbiethe1st: what's the full form of TF2 ?
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Not really; it's all the dependancies you need for it and it's bit.
<robbiethe1st> Team Fortress 2
<razieliyo> time to wait
<jayant> robbiethe1st: ok...
<cosmo> well pulseaudio is installed but there is no device under the hardware tab in sound preferences
<jayant> I added the weather report applet on my panel, but it isn't having my city. What can i do to get my city ?
<jayant> robbiethe1st: i used "sudo apt-get install qsynth" to download qsynth...will the download resume if electricity goes off and my pc switches off directly?
<robbiethe1st> Yes.
<cosmo> I have no sound at all in ubuntu and I dont know how to reverse what I did
<jayant> robbiethe1st: was that yes meant for me ?
<phoenixsampras> which channel is the GTK project?
<lvyiwang> find in the internet
<robbiethe1st> jayant: Yea.
<robbiethe1st> cosmo: Not sure. Try uninstalling/reinstalling whatever you did.
<jayant> robbiethe1st: ok...thanks :)
<cosmo> robbiethe1st, not sure how to install it, was folling the instructoin that were in the driver readme
<gedO> Guys which command in terminal lists all folders and files??????
<fulldaykg> ged0 "ls -al" ?
<jpablobr_> Hi does someone knows what does this "export LESS=-MMei" does?
<drake01> hi
<erUSUL> jpablobr_: it sets the envoirment variable LESS to be "-MMei"
<jayant> fulldaykg: is -al different from -l ?
<fulldaykg> jayant: yes, the a kinda stands for "all"
<fulldaykg> will show hidden files (files that start with a .)
<jpablobr_> erUSUL: but what is -MMei? that's what I don't understand...
<fulldaykg> jpablobr_: you might find the answer if you "man less"
<fulldaykg> I believe that ENV variable is used by less
<jayant> fulldaykg: you mean all hidden files too, or only those starting with 'a' ?
<erUSUL> jpablobr_: options to the less program. see « man less » to know what they do
<gedO> Guys, how to build program from source???
<prokyon> hey beteigeuze
<erUSUL> !source | gedO
<ubottu> gedO: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<erUSUL> !compile | gedO
<ubottu> gedO: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mirfak> hey prokyon
<prokyon> hei ho
<bullgard4>  I forgot, what is the repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner for?
<gedO> Maiby anyone know how to apg-get the Xitami???
<prokyon> hello
<mirfak> hello
<mirfak> hello
<mirfak> hello
<FloodBot1> mirfak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prokyon> can i become op
<mirfak> hello
<mirfak> nnel operator status from prokyon
<mirfak> * #prokyon :You're no
<prokyon> what
<prokyon> can someone kick mirfak
<prokyon> he is annoying
<mirfak> WOHOO found a way to become OP just type /quit OP
<prokyon> OMG mirfak this really works!
<mirfak> i know
<jpablobr_> erUSUL: ahhh, they are different -options! so, using the M option twice actually don't make sense right?
<prokyon> try what mirfak said
<prokyon> it really works
<erUSUL> jpablobr_: probably not
<prokyon> type /quit OP
<jpablobr_> erUSUL: k thanks!
<bullgard4>  I forgot, what is the repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner for?
<skullrobot> am I heading in the right direction?  I want to set up a VPN server  in ubuntu then connect to it with a windows OS.   So I can funnel my connection through that VPN
<razieliyo> when's gonna be 11.04 final released?
<drake01> 28 april, I hop
<drake01> e
<razieliyo> nice
<drake01> Helloworld
<fulldaykg> skullrobot: maybe... are you trying to connect to an existing vpn, or are you making your own for your network?
<razieliyo> drake01, can we update with update-manager?
<skullrobot> fulldaykg: i would like to make my own
<drake01> not now. but later when they put stable version in repositories
<drake01> Hoping to get it soon
<razieliyo> I'll wait until I can do it
<razieliyo> I don't wanna mess anything
<fulldaykg> skullrobot: then yes, you'r eheading in the right direction... just make sure that the vpn server is routable to from wherever you're client is
<zoLevDotCom> Hi!
<skullrobot> fulldaykg: would it be best to build it on the Ubuntu server or Ubuntu Desktop version?
<drake01> @razieliyo, Yup, neither me. but you may try it by downloading development version using live cd. its good but i hope some magic happen between compiz and gnome3.0 people
<zoLevDotCom> Guys, can somebody help me ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071253
<fulldaykg> skullrobot: um, not sure if it really matters if it's going to be a small, one, only used by you
<skullrobot> fulldaykg: yeah just for myself.  I guess which would be easier to use the?
<skullrobot> *then
<ilea> giver works only in my network or i can share with orhers from diferent networks? please someone explain to me how it works
<fulldaykg> skullrobot: I'd personally go with Desktop then
<skullrobot> fulldaykg: Thank you :)
<fulldaykg> yep
<diogo_79> hi
<fulldaykg> hi
<Ioniz3D> zzz
<razieliyo> drake01, is any big change coming?
<diogo_79> i have asus p5b-e motherboard ubuntu 10.04 64 bits system from time to time my pc freezes no mouse no keyboard have to do an hard reset, how can i debug the problem?
<diogo_79> the graphic card is an sappire radeon 1950 pci express 256 mB
<ilea> can someone explain to me how giver works? to know if i will be able to send only in my network for example my network is RDS-RCS
<Ioniz3D> anyone uses finch?
<lvyiwang> how to register icr? thank you
<motz> does anybody use vlc to watch tv? I can see just few networks.
<aeon-ltd> !register | lvyiwang
<ubottu> lvyiwang: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<RealEnder> @motz: what kind - digital or analogue? with DVB-T, channel scanning does not work properly
<dr0id> hi, i want to know the difference between read+write and execute
<dr0id> i know execute would be something like executing it like, a bash script or php script or ruby script, but what if its a simple text file ?
<fulldaykg> dr0id: same thing
<fulldaykg> dr0id: execute allows the file to be interpreted as something that will DO something
<Unknown0BC1> Hi. I just installed. Ubuntu 10.10 maverick. But cant get the networkmanager to properly add a mobile dun connection.
<fulldaykg> dr0id: rather that something you just read or write to
<dr0id> fulldaykg: so, if i have a simple text file that just stores some basic info, then execute isnt relevant to that file, right ?
<Unknown0BC1> I can add the connection but it does not appear on the list of available connections. Is it just me ?
<ilea> can someone respond to a question please i have asked it 2 times
<fulldaykg> dr0id: typically executable text files have a line at the very top that tells the computer what interpreter to use to execute it, i.e. ruby/bash/python ... ... well if you attemped to execute it (./myFileMarkedAsExecutable) it's would probably give you an error
<dr0id> ok, thanks
<fulldaykg> ilea: I don't know what giver does
<dr0id> one more thing, to delete the file, you just need write permission ?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, what is the easiest way to get access to ntfs partitions on my system without having to mount them please
<fulldaykg> dr0id: nope, you just need to be the owner
<dr0id> aah, ok
<dr0id> thanks
<fulldaykg> yep
<ilea> the aplication Giver works only in my network to send files and i can send only to people that uses the same network?
<robbiethe1st> StepNjump: Um, that's sort of the definition of mounting a drive...
<StepNjump> ok
<Guest50430> hi. I have reapeated error 330 with chromium 10 + privoxy in ubuntu 10.10. anyone too ? I am about to fill a bug report on that
<StepNjump> Is there a way to do it graphically so I don't hurt anything?
<fulldaykg> ilea: is giver running?
<RaminMT> hi every body
<ilea> i proupose a great aplication for watching tv named tv maxe developed in my country if someone can modify it so the aplication can play other countrys tv chanels that will be good for all
<ilea> now it is for Romania tv chanels
<fulldaykg> night everyone
<wangzhian> hello
<zeta_chang> hi to all
<bustedup277> I have a question, I am running Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 on my laptop, and I am trying to install it.  I selected my language, I got three checks and I'm ready to go, so I clicked forward but now the window is just frozen and I have a small loading circle and I've been waiting but nothing is happening.
<bustedup277> What is wrong?
<bustedup277> I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 from a torrent and used Universal USB Installer to install it to my USB.
<bustedup277> Anyone know what is wrong
<bustedup277> hold on I'll try installing it another way brb
<coz_> buschwusch,  I dont know off hand,,, did you try   restarting the process?
<coz_> buschwusch,  sorry wrong nick
<FrEaKmAn_> where should I add custom path? to bashrc?
<stef> Hi i have problems wioth sumba and the 'hide unreadable = yes' command. When i use it, i can still see the folder, but i can't go in the folder. But normal i shouldn't see that folder using the command ?
<Gnea> stef: think about what that command is saying, and be sure to read the help section for it
<Gnea> stef: if something is readable, it won't be hidden, right?
<stef> Gnea: yes, indeed, but i can't read it because i have no access to the folder
<myrmidette> who uses faenza icon theme?
<stef> Gnea: Do i have to hide the folder with another command ?
<AxonetBE> They say that my content-type headers on the server are set too late, how can I change this? http://pastie.org/1689291
<resurection> How can i upgrade one package to beta version?
<myrmidette> anyone?
<mrdeb> what are the changes in kernel 2.32.30 in 10.04A?
<Kre10s> I have a question about packaging. If a hardware manufacturer provides an open source driver... who is responsible for packaging it?
<Kre10s> Am I allowed to package it?
<jazzie> in kernel compiling, is copying the old .config and then using make menuconfig pretty much the same as doing make oldconfig?
<r4y> hello
<r4y> I am using GIMP and I am using pencil and I want to do the color red but instead it is doing brown which some of the image has brown in it
<r4y> v
<r4y> I want to make the background transparent so I have been choosing a color not used in the image.
<r4y> How do I get GIMP not to do this?
<r4y> This is one of the reasons I also have KolourPaint installed
<r4y> The other is because KolourPaint has the pencil set to 1 pixel.
<Kre10s> r4y: most likely you need to change the mode.
<r4y> mode?
<Kre10s> image->mode->rgb
<r4y> Looking
<r4y> Thank you
<Kre10s> some images are indexed. meaning they only have a certain number of colors. changing to rgb means you get all the rgb colors.
<r4y> How do I save GIMP with the pencil set to 1 pixel?
<r4y> OK
<r4y> I didn't know that
<Kre10s> r4y: what do you mean by save?
<coz_> r4y,  did you try the #gimp channel
<oCean> r4y: #gimp would be the place to ask
<Kre10s> ah yes. #gimp is best
<r4y> I was about to see if gimp was on freenode but you answered my question
<r4y> thank you again
<myrmidette> does anyone use the faenza icon theme?
<StepNjump> Question: I have the netbook version of 10.10 and I cannot seem to be able to create desktop icons. I can using nautillus but not directly on the desktop, desktop
<Adkq093> hi, i have a laptop with an i5 480m processor and intel gma hd video, is ubuntu going to run good on it? (ask if you want further hardware details please)
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Uh, yes. Though you may have trouble with heavy 3D games, just like on Windows
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: troubles like?
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Low framerate, (possibly) no AA - It's an Intel card, after all!
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: would it work fine just for hd videos and max game being browser ones ? (like runescape, just giving you an idea, i think that one is the "max" for graphic usage lol)
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: On the other hand, no driver issues - Intel drivers are good and integrated; it will Just Work.
<robbiethe1st> Heh, RSHD will work.
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: thank you sir, may i ask you about sandy bridge? i read its not that good , is it true? (havent googled that much tho)
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: It's better than previous chips. But cost/performance...
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: my bad, i meant to ask about support on ubuntu
<robbiethe1st> Oh, it's an x86 chip. It will work. You may not be able to get, say, temperatures from it what with it being new, but it will work.
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: stability wise what would you suggest?
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Uh..?
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: between clarkdale and sandy bridge, what one would you go for? considering what i said id do before?
<mehdi_> I have install ubuntu on mac and i dont have sound could u please anyone help me
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: I'd check benchmark performance, then check cost. What fits your budget better?
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Note that, for Sandy Bridge, you need to follow these instructions to get 3D accelleration to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1666626
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: thank you, checking out, and apparently price is the same lol
<mehdi_>  I have install ubuntu on mac and i dont have sound could u please help me
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Then check performance comparitively. Sandy bridge is probably better
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: basically, the whole story is
<OerHeks> mehdi,  maybe the mactel pages is any help ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: i bought a dell vostro 3700, good machine, i thought "dont wait buy it now surely sandy bridge will have issues at first time", 2 weeks after i bought it dell came out with dell vostro 3750, same price but more ram and sandy bridge -.-
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: lol
<mehdi_> no i didnt go to that page
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Heh. Fair enough. Well, look, it ought to work. RSHD will work fine; you are going to need to install Java though(icedtea6-plugin)
<OerHeks> mehdi_, what kind of mac do you have ?
<robbiethe1st> And follow those earlier instructions if RSHD won't work OOTB
<mehdi_> i have imac 20 inches its not new its for 2 years ago
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: in your opinion, was mine a big fail? lol
<OerHeks> ah i see, you need > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac mehdi
<OerHeks> section sound > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac#Sound
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Not really; it ought to work. And, you couldn't have known what's going to be coming out. Use it and make it run.
<mehdi_> i did evrything in this website but it didnt work
<robbiethe1st> Anyway, I'm off. Bye.
<Adkq093> robbiethe1st: thanks for it, and, you may want to remember this, if you'll ever think you made some bad deals buying computers remember that someone else spent 900$ on something that got old after 2 weeks lool
<OerHeks> mehdi,  open terminal :  ' alsamixer "  and see if there are any volume low
<OerHeks> or muted
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Heh. Mind you, I bought my own laptop for $875, and same "old". But I bought it off Ebay used, so..
<robbiethe1st> Adkq093: Nothing wrong with using last-gen stuff.
<Iszak> So I have a computer that's not connected and I need build essentials and all the dependencies, where would I download it and how would I install it?
<mehdi_> no all the volume are high and unmute
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<soreau> mehdi: check with alsamixer from your terminal. m to toggle mute, arrow keys to navigate
<chinthaka> I need a help on installing mysql server in Ubuntu.I  tried both sudo apt-get install mysql-server and using synaptic package manager.But both of them fails giving an error of "cannot fetch the download link of mysql". can any one please help me with that.
<mehdi_> soreau i just did it and tried but it doesnt work
<soreau> OerHeks: Would that work even if sources are not updated?
<soreau> ! work | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<php5engineer> chinthaka, try xampp package
<mehdi_> oh  sorry what i mean is by saying doesnt work means the sound doesnt come out i dont hear any sound after i did all those in alsamixer
<Shinydan> Anyone else having problems downloading from ppa.launchpad.net/neil-aldur?
<chinthaka> I installed it now. But when I try localhost it shows the start page of xampp. After selecting the language it stays in the same page
<soreau> mehdi: Did you check your speaker physical connections, that its in the correct port and volume is up on the speakers?
<yonij> Hi..am trying to compile a hello world kernel module...but it gives module.h not found error....help please..am in ubuntu..10.10
<coz_> Shinydan,  isnt that ppa for lucid  not maverick?
<chinthaka> <php5engineer>that is also a problem for me
<mehdi_> i dont use external speaker i have built in speaker
<qiu> I tried apt-get install qt-language-selector but this is the output: root@bt:~# apt-get install qt-language-selector
<qiu> Reading package lists... Done
<qiu> Building dependency tree
<qiu> Reading state information... Done
<qiu> E: Couldn't find package qt-language-selector
<FloodBot1> qiu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> yonij: Do you have kernel headers installed?
<yonij> soreau, yes..it shows in synaptic...i tried to include the path while compiling.../usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22/include/linux/ ...but then it says it cant find asm/processor.h.
<soreau> yonij: How are you trying to build the module? You may need a Makefile ..
<leagris> Hello, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/computer-janitor/+bug/591433 fixed in computer-janitor - 2.0.5-0ubuntu1 but no release done for 10.10, where can I get that corrected version of computer-janitor for Ubuntu 10.10?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 591433 in computer-janitor (Ubuntu) "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with TypeError in verify()" [Medium,Fix released]
<yonij> soreau,  ya..i made the Makefile....but before using that shldnt i make the obj file with gcc ?
<Shinydan> Coz - it's got /maverick in the address. It's the Wine repos, isn't it?
<soreau> yonij: The makefile should dictate what object to build
<fffad> just installed my ubuntu and what i get when graphical enviroment starts is "no root fs found"
<mehdi_> i install ubuntu 10.10 on imac 20 inches and i have no sound can u help?
<soreau> fffad: What is the root= say for the grub entry?
<fffad> soreau sorry ? im new
<soreau> fffad: What do you mean by graphical environment?
<weega> hello i tried to install ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso and i got this message process 431 : glib warning getpwuid_r failed due to unknown user id ... anyone can help me ?
<fffad> soreau kde,gnome
<soreau> fffad: and where do you see this message?
<fffad> when i start it
<soreau> weega: Did you check the md5sum of the image?
<soreau> fffad: Does it popup in a dialog box or?
<fffad> yeah
<notshy> hey
<weega> soreau nop how can check it ?
<soreau> fffad: Well that probably isnt good
<fffad> ok.. what should i do ?
<yonij> soreau,  obj-m += hello-1.o
<yonij> all:
<yonij> 	make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build M=$(PWD) modules ...when i make...this gives 2 error...says No rule to make target in the header path
<bubblegummybear> danopia: just wanted to let you know FCM rocks! XD
<soreau> ! md5sum | weega
<ubottu> weega: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<weega> soreau thx alot
<fffad> soreau what should I do ?
<notshy> can I ask for someone's advice on partitions - I've done a fair bit of reading and just want someone to check over a scheme and give comments?
<leagris> Please, why no update for Ubuntu 10.10 with the fixed computer-janitor 2.0.5?
<yonij> soreau, looks like i was using old method...sorry :)
<soreau> yonij: Maybe try something like this http://pastebin.com/jg1CsxKa where it will look for hello_world.c
<soreau> fffad: Was it working before at one point?
<notshy> ?
<soreau> ! ask | notshy
<ubottu> notshy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leagris> how do I automatically get ride of older unused kernels clogging grub boot and disk space?
<soreau> leagris: unintall them
<Socky_> i tried /etc/network/interfaces but doesnt look right
<soreau> uninstall*
<Socky_> Hey guys, i have an old machine running without Xwindows, and It obtaining an IP from DHCP.  I want to manually pick one that it will use each time it boots up.  What file do I need to edit?
<notshy> it's quite long but here goes then - 320GB single HD, single boot for linux, was going to go 1GB boot, 40 gb root, 200 gb home   40gb FAT for sharing files between OS, 20GB swap at the end
<soreau> Socky_: You need to configure your dhcp server to give an ip to particular mac id
<leagris> computer-janitor find does not list any but update-grub lists 5 obsoletes images from /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic to 2.0.5-0ubuntu1
<Socky_> soreau: i dont control the DHCP.  I want to have that machine auto assign 192.168.0.15 whenever it connects to any network on eth0
<soreau> Socky_: The dhcp controls that, you do not.
<leagris> soreau, un-install, are you joking or you did not read the "automatically"?
<soreau> Socky_: Otherwise, you might be able to set it up as static ip
<fffad2> soreau i got disconnected sorry
<soreau> leagris: Yea, let me know when you figure out how to do that
<ankreloaded> leagris: did you try ubuntu tweak?
<Socky_> i call shananigans ;)  in my ubuntu 10.10 i can use an app called network connections, and i can right click "auth eth0" and then goto ipv4, and choose a static IP to be auto assigned
<soreau> fffad2: Was it ever working right or when did it start?
<soreau> fffad2: Does live session have this same issue?
<Socky_> i would this it has to be possiable from the command line
<fffad2> no
<Shinydan> Is the Package Manager the best place to look at installed repositories?
<coz_> Shinydan,   yes I prefer  synaptic  if you are running Gnome
<coz_> Shinydan,  at the bottom left  slick "Status"  and there should be a listing in the left column for installed packages ,, however if you want to see specific repositories  click "Settings / repositories"
<leagris> ankreloaded did not know about ubuntutweak, will look, thanks.
<Shinydan> Got it, thanks.
<coz_> Shinydan,  then the first and second tabs should show them
<soreau> Socky_: Just dont dhclient eth0 but instead setup /etc/network/interfaces eth0 static, or just run a script at boot, ifconfig eth0 <static_ip_here> && route del default && route add default gw <gateway_here> && dont forget to configure /etc/resolv.conf
<Onlius_> Pozdrav ljudi!
<Onlius_> Ah sry! :)
<Onlius_> international chanell
<Onlius_> I have some ubuntu problem - sound wont work and the Ubuntu 10.10 see my card!
<Onlius_> Can i fix it somehow?
<Shinydan> Problem solved, thank you.
<soreau> Socky_: I have to run, just remember to stay on the same subnet as the router. More help in #networking
<mehdi_> does anyone knows what is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<_antant> audio
<Socky_> auto eth0
<Socky_> iface eth0 inet static 192.168.1.31 255.255.255.0
<Socky_> like that?
<mehdi_> so how to change it to model=mpp3?
<Socky_> my network is on 192.168.1.0/24
<mehdi_> mbp3
<mehdi_> can anyone help me i have no sound
<lumaki> mehdi_ you need to open that file
<mehdi_> which file?
<sinisterstuf> mehdi_, I'm not sure what you're trying to do. there is no line for model= in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<cosmo> according to http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3a72df71d66e7bf004c73d68fe98cc4a540ae58d I have no alsa driver but according to synaptic I do how do I get the driver reinstalled?
<newbie01> hi all, I connected to a network using ssh -X -p 5155 blah@blah.madeup, there is a file I want to get from the network whats the best way using the terminal, p.s I am a newbie
<sinisterstuf> cosmo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<sinisterstuf> cosmo, replace <packagename> with the name of the package
<ohnnison> 大家好
<pocoyo> ohnnison: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<terry_> newbie01: scp
<ohnnison> 我是北方电信
<ohnnison> 你们都选择什么线路
<mehdi_> what i m trying to do is to hear sound from ubuntu 10.10 which i installed on imac and i m getting regret to do that
<thauriswulfa> ohnnison: use only english
<anna> hi
<ohnnison> oh
<Odaym> is MIT Scheme only on the command line?
<Odaym> no interface?
<thauriswulfa> anna: hi anna
<wizo> hey hi , i'm trying install eclipse from package manager, however it says certain sources are unretrievable, how do i go around fixing this?
<terry_> newbie01: scp file/name username@192.168.1.5:Downloads/
<francesco_> w balotelli!!!
<terry_> newbie01: or
<newbie01> terry_, Thanks
<terry_> newbie01: scp user-name@192.168.1.4:Documents/file-name.txt .
<thauriswulfa> wizo:do sudo apt-get update
<Robbonzo> ubuntu
<wizo> thauriswulfa: i did that already it updated, but it's still unavailable
<terry_> newbie01: or: scp username@192.168.1.4:Documents/file-name.txt Documents/file-name.txt
<ohnnison> oh god my english is poor,I quit
<jah123> siema all
<jah123> co tam u was
<thauriswulfa> wizo: then you must check wether in software sources the option " download from " is selected "main server"
<gtklocker> hi, is there any way I can use ubuntu 8.04 and get *mere* updates for it?
<newbie01> terry_,  what does the @192.168.1.4 refer to?
<wizo> thauriswulfa: i'll try from main server then, thanks
<terry_> newbie01: the IP address
<martijn_dekker> Hey folks, I was just trying to play Warzone 2100 and wondered.. is it at all possible to have Linux fullscreen games play on a single screen, without having to turn off my second screen?
<terry_> newbie01: The IP address of the one remote machine you are copying to or from.
<Odaym> where do i place aliases that i want to be permanent?
<Odaym> .bashrc?
<newbie01> terry_,  our number was just an example then?
<newbie01> your
<terry_> newbie01: Yes, just an example.  scp username@###.###.#.#  Documents/file.txt Documents/   #Will copy file.txt from the remote's Documents directory to your Documents directory.
<mrdeb> what is the change in thew new 10.10 kernel
<mrdeb> .38
<jaycococ> i want to know too
<newbie01> terry_,  Thanks for the help
<terry_> newbie01: where ###.###.#.#  is the IP address of the remote computer
<terry_> newbie01: If you are already in the documents directory, just do:  scp username@###.###.#.#  Documents/file.txt  .   #Notice the dot  (.)
<raven> how to do a wlan repeater with an ubuntu system?
<terry_> newbie01: To copy TO the remote PC:  scp Documents/file.txt username@###.###.#.#:Documents/
<raven> ubuntu wlan repeater possible?
<terry_> raven: Use a firewall script something like:  http://pastebin.com/vqS6qtpY
<ruan> with ssh, is the output calculated on the host and given to the client?
<terry_> raven: Or use ufw
<raven> terry_, how to set up?
<terry_> !ufw | raven
<ubottu> raven: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ongolaBoy> hello. On wiki.ubuntu.com what is the better syntax to link something from Launchpad ? Ex: [[LP:~myUsername]] ???
<terry_> raven: Just tell it you want to share  your internet connection with the other NIC.
<terry_> raven: What you are basically doing is setting your PC up to be a router for another.  So you do IPMASQUERADE via NAT (NAT = Network Address Translation).
<martijn_dekker> Could anyone please help me with my dualscreen problem?
<raven> terry_, connection to main router and clients using one wlan device - ubuntu "router" will not be wired
<Pudabudigada> Hi, I'm trying to create a txt in mousepad that will be viewable on a windows machine, which settings should I choose when saving?
<terry_> raven: Oh.  You want your wlan device to act as a wireless router for multiple wifi connections to that PC?
<terry_> raven: Is that what you want to do?
<terry_> raven: If so, first make sure your wifi wlan device supports AP mode.  (Most don't.)
<raven> terry_, right
<terry_> raven: If it doesn't support AP mode, you are out of luck.
<raven> ok...
<terry_> raven: And you'll just need to get yourself a wireless router.
<Pumpkin-> s
<Socky_> hey guys, im folliwng an artice to add mp3 support for mpd, and i typed this "sudo apt-get build-dep mpd && apt-get source mpd"  Step 2 says to "go into the extracted source dir and go into the debian/rules file and modify the line which says DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS"  The problem is I dont know where that file is.  Any ideas?
<terry_> raven: And if you want to just plug your wireless router into the existing router, you can just turn off the DHCP server in the wireless router and it will act as a wireless bridge. (And still accept connections from multiple clients.)
<wizo> thauriswulfa: it works now, thanks
<thauriswulfa> wizo : your welcome
<terry_> Socky_: Where are the instructions?
<Socky_> terry_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398693
<Socky_> terry_: 2nd post by user metalmusicaddict
<Paul6253> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ruan> they dont state the eol
<ruan> in the factoid anyway
<Paul6253> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Gnea> Socky_: when you 'sudo apt-get source mpd' it downloads the source and creates a directory called mpd-<version> in the CWD that you ran that command in. That's the directory where you'll find the debian/ sub-directory.
<MarconM> i can to install ubuntu minimal without internet conection
<MarconM> the ISO has 12mb
<Socky_> Gnea: Alright, thanks, ill look
<Paul6253> !integrate sin(x^2)
<ongolaBoy> On wiki.ubuntu.com what is the better syntax to link something from Launchpad ? Ex: [[LP:~myUsername]] ???
<Paul6253> !hello
<Pudabudigada> Does anyone know what options I should select to make a mousepad txt file viewable in windows (probably notepad)
<martijn_dekker> ... So, is there any chance of playing a game on Linux normally without having to turn off my second monitor?
<Paul6253> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Pudabudigada> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Paul6253> !code
<ruan> martijn_dekker: what is a mousepad text file?
<terry_> Socky_: I guess first you have to find out where debain/rules file is.  Right?
<terry_> Socky_: find . -name rules -type f |grep debian
<Paul6253> !eclipse
<martijn_dekker> Ruan: I'm not the one who asked about mousepad :P
<terry_> Socky_: Looks like it's telling you to edit that file....
<Gnea> terry_: he could always just type ls and see what directories start with mpd
<jah123> kurde scrackowali strone ubuntu ;/
<terry_> Gnea: That would work too... I suppose, but I have no idea where it is.  Probably in home tho
<Gnea> terry_: in my experience, apt-get source package creates a package/ dir in the CWD that it's run in
<Socky_> thansk guy, i see it now
<terry_> Socky_: As Gnea says; Since it is more than likely in  your home dir, just do: ls mpd/  #And hit tab key a couple times.
<Gnea> terry_: it basically just downloads the source code for that package and uncompresses it for you
<terry_> Socky_: Ok np
<terry_> Socky_: See what Gnea says....
<Gnea> okay, time to go
<mehdi_> i install ubuntu 10.10 but i dont have sound can anyone help?
<IdleOne> !sound | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<idreamer> hiii
<mehdi_> yes i did all of tthose but still not working
<Pudabudigada> mehdi_, I had a problem with sound coming out through the onboard sound card as opposed to the discrete one, it may be that.
<juniper2> i did this command with diff: diff -u web100-2.6.35-2.5.30-201008181640.patch_bak web100-2.6.35-2.5.30-201008181640.patch.bz2
<juniper2> and got: Binary files web100-2.6.35-2.5.30-201008181640.patch_bak and web100-2.6.35-2.5.30-201008181640.patch.bz2 differ
<juniper2> does that mean they're different?
<mehdi_> even i dont hear that sound
<SnowmanX11> mehdi: what type of soundcard do you have. Maybe, it is just a lack of driver
<jrib> juniper2: yes, especially since one seems to be compressed and the other doesn't
<SnowmanX11> Also try in alsamixer: volume up.
<mehdi_> ok i have  HDA intel Realtek ALC889A
<SnowmanX11> Go to Realtek homepage and download the proper driver
<arand> juniper2: yes
<mehdi_> i tried alsamixer and all the volumes are up and unmuted
<juniper2> jrib: one is the exact same as the other, i guess the two files have to be either both in decompressed format before comparison?
<jrib> juniper2: yes.
<juniper2> jrib, thx
<arand> juniper2: I'm not sure if you could use zdiff
<Socky_> ok so i just finished debuilding the file.  Now do I just do an "apt-get install mpd" ?
<gooner> hi all...I just installed Ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> !who | Socky_
<ubottu> Socky_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gooner> but it always boots in command line
<gooner> someone please help
<Socky_> Gnea:
<Pudabudigada> gooner, Is it bash or the GRUB one?
<IdleOne> gooner: which version did you install?
<gooner> Ubuntu 10.10
<gooner> Idleone : Ubuntu 10.10
<Pudabudigada> gooner, there are several versions of Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> gooner: From the Live CD or Server disc?
<phonex01> guys i have compat-wireless drivers and i have patched it but i dont know how to compile it
<phonex01> ?
<gooner> IdleOne: I ordered a CD..and installed from it
<MnCC> im hearing some strange noises out of my harddrive, after 30 mins of searching i found out that the 192 Power-Off_Retract_Count increases every time .. is there a fix for this ?
<IdleOne> gooner: ok when you boot up what do you see exactly?
<Socky_> I just did a apt-get source mpd.  I modified a rule to allow mp3.  I ended by running "debuild"  My questions is.  How do i install that.  Do I just search for mpd again in synaptic?
<compdoc> MnCC, what drive is it? WD Green?
<mehdi_> where can i download Realtek audio driver for ubuntu 10.10
<gooner> Idleone : it boots and then asks for my username/password
<gooner> and it remains in command line mode after i login
<gooner> i just now executed "sudo start gdm"
<gooner> and its gone blank
<IdleOne> gooner: ok, so you log in and then you see something like: gooner@computer-name
<Guest46352> hey can ny1 help me how to execute java program in ubuntu10.10
<gooner> yes
<IdleOne> gooner: try running: startx
<gooner> idleone : ok
<leechuck> .
<dj__> hey can ny1 help me how to execute java program in ubuntu10.10
<ruan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<MnCC> compdoc: WD-WDXxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<yonij> soreau, hi...that issue is not solved ..the hello world kernel module...it gives another error..make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop
<induz> hello
<dj__> ubotto
<MnCC> compdoc: WD-WXG............
<dj__> need more help
<Socky_> Hey guys, I followed metalmusicaddicts post from this thread to try to get mp3 support in mpd.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398693  I just typed debuild binary, and now Im confused what to do next.  How do I actually install this modified version of mpd?
<MnCC> And it ticks and ticks ... smarts says disk is ok
<gooner> idleone : the screen is gone blank
<compdoc> MnCC, I hear their green drive goes to sleep often to save power, which might cause a lot of Power-Off_Retract_Count. If your drive is making lots of noise, it could be something else. something very wrong
<IdleOne> gooner: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<aeon-ltd> Socky_: wut? .mp3 support?, i'm using mpd and ncmpcpp right now with mp3s and they work fine
<IdleOne> gooner: does that say it is installed?
<gooner> idleone: have to restart again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<IdleOne> gooner: ctrl-alt-F1 should get you to a tty
<Socky_> aeon-ltd: under audio_output httpd i can only use oggvorbis.  my app on my phone can only play mp3
<MnCC> compdoc, its a brand new laptop, the fan spins-off before it .. so id go with powersaving ..
<MnCC> its anyoing as fuck though
<IdleOne> MnCC: no swearing please
<Socky_> aeon-ltd: do you know how to install that custom deb-src i modified?  I dont see a deb file anywehre
<MnCC> IdleOne, oh im sorry princess
<IdleOne> !guidelines > MnCC
<ubottu> MnCC, please see my private message
<VM> Hello
<dj__> hey is der ny1 to help me hw to run java program in ubuntu10.10
<gooner> idleone: It says installed
<IdleOne> gooner: ok, tha is good.
<IdleOne> that*
<VM> Hey, i have one problem with Ubuntu :(
<VM> Help me
<VM> i just installed
<IdleOne> gooner: let me see what I can google
<linxeh> dj__: install openjdk-6-jre
<VM> ubuntu 10.04
<VM> on my pc
<FloodBot1> VM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gooner> idleone : i915: gave up waiting for init of module intel_agp
<VM> hey
<VM> after i install Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Socky_: no idea, but creation of files anywhere (unless a path is specified) should be in your directory that you are currently in (as in cd)
<VM> there are no sound
<VM> i want to
<VM> listen one music
<VM> on Youtube
<FloodBot1> VM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VM> but is no sound
<[segfault]> VM: Please don't use enter as punctuation...enter it all on one line
<gooner> idleone: i915: Unknown symbol intel_max_stolen (err -16)
<VM> ok
<Socky_> aeon-ltd: does using the debuild command create a deb file?
<aeon-ltd> Socky_: never used it :) sorry
<dj__> aftr instalin what shud i do
<IdleOne> gooner: you could try http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/how-to-fix-black-screen-issue-when-installing-ubuntu-10-10.html
<kane77> hi, I am using btrfs on multidevice and have it in fstab, but before the mount the btrfs device scan should be called. To which script should I put it so that it is run before mount of filesystems?
<linxeh> dj__: dont priv msg people without asking first, it is rude
<slipkid08> Yo
<OerHeks> !restrictedextra
<linxeh> dj__: after installing, I would assume you will run your java program like you would on any other OS
<IdleOne> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dj__> i m sorry:(
<OerHeks> !restrictd | VM
<OerHeks> !restricted | VM
<ubottu> VM: please see above
<IdleOne> OerHeks: ubuntu-restricted-extras is the package name
<iceroot> IdleOne: stop it please
<dj__> can i do it by command prompt
<iceroot> IdleOne: ksorry
<iceroot> OerHeks: stop it please
<slipkid08> ?
<dj__> i mean dont i need to set path or sumthng
<VM> Hello.   I am new to Linux world, before i installed Ubuntu 10.04 i had Windows but i installed Ubuntu with Wubi.   In Windows the sound was ok, after i install Ubuntu there are no sound, i can't hear anything. Ex i go to youtube to listen one song, but no sound.   How to fix this problem?   HELP me   Sorry for my Bad English.
<VM> i just write it again
<iceroot> VM: no sound in windows?
<VM> yes in Windows i have sound
<VM> but in ubuntu
<VM> no
<slipkid08> iceroot: No sound in ubuntu
<dj__> vm install aall plugins
<ubuntuchosen> oh hello guys
<VM> i am new to Ubuntu
<VM> how to fix this problem
<VM> please
<ubuntuchosen> is there anyone who could help me?
<ubuntuchosen> VM: what problem?
<slipkid08> VM: Update sound drivers
<IdleOne> VM: open Synaptic Package Manager and install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<iceroot> VM: is the sound muted or is the applet not showing a bar for changing the volume?
<VM> no the sound is't muted
<dr0id> "Within a directory upon which the sticky bit is applied, users are prevented from deleting or renaming any files that they do not personally own." is that true ? i just deleted a file that i didnt own o.O
<iceroot> VM: is sound working for some apps or for nothing? (like login sound)
<Pudabudigada> VM: Try checking if you are using pulseaudio or ALSA, I found that ALSA works more often.
<VM> iceroot: no no i cant hear anything
<IdleOne> iceroot: he probably needs to install flash or he can try youtube.com/html5
<dj__> hey vm u jst chk whtr its muted
<iceroot> IdleOne: he said no sound at all
<dj__> even i had d same prblm wen i was new
<VM> how to fix ?
<mehdi_> i downloaded the Realtek sound sofware how can i install
<iceroot> VM: are you using hdmi for sound?
<dj__> top there u can ny audio symbol
<ubuntuchosen> hello is there anyone who could help m?
<IdleOne> iceroot: hmm maybe muted. VM: click on the volume icon and make sure nothing is muted in the preferences
<dj__> ya tell
<VM> iceroot: i don't know what ishdmi?
<[segfault]> VM: if you do happen to be using alsa, you can open a terminal and type 'alsamixer' to see if any of the channels show MM which is muted.  you can unmute them there with the m key and esc to save the settings and exit.
<dj__> ubuntuchossen
<VM> IdleOne: i just click on volume icon but isn't muted
<iceroot> IdleOne: yes you are right, maybe its just muted, its hard to find out without usefull infos
<ubuntuchosen> dj__: i cant mount the root.disk
<ubuntuchosen> file
<IdleOne> VM: did you click on preferences and look at all the options?
<mehdi_> can anyone help me to install sound software?
<ubuntuchosen> dj__: previously, i had wubi, now i have an 17GB file root.disk where my data is on, and im trying to mount it in ubuntu 10.10
<dr0id> "Within a directory upon which the sticky bit is applied, users are prevented from deleting or renaming any files that they do not personally own." is that true ? i just deleted a file that i didnt own o.O
<[segfault]> VM: I have found that sometimes the channels won't appear to be muted yet they are in alsamixer.  unmuting them there can fix that.
<_antant> How can I make SABnzbd give a group write access to downloaded files?
<VM> i use the alsamixer command
<VM> but this doesn't change
<VM> anything
<VM> Can you show me one tutorial for this?
<ubuntuchosen> dj__: ?
<VM> how to fix it
<IdleOne> !sound | VM
<ubottu> VM: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Leo_> hey, can someone help me with my dns-setup?
<[segfault]> VM: you may or may not be using alsa, so it may have no effect do to that.
<MagicJ> I am trying to enable ssl on an internal server. I added a file in the /etc/sites-enabled, I created my .crt files etc. When I restart apache I get the message: could not bind to 0.0.0.0:443 - I have the virtualhost set to *:443 - what am I missing here
<liminal_> I am getting the following error when I attempt to shutdown my system : disabling IRQ # 19
<IdleOne> Leo_: #networking probably better place
<liminal_> nobody cared (try booting with the 'irq poll option'
<Leo_> IdleOne: ty, ill try there
<BluesKaj> VM,in alsamixer if there's an M in the ctrl box then that ctrl is muted
<liminal_> how can i find out what peice of hardware is connected to IRQ #19?
<austinium> hi
<mehdi_> can anyone help me to install a software?
<jaycococ> which one?
<austinium> how do i customize the GNOME main menu, so that it doesn't have system & places in it?
<VM> there are no sound again
<VM> can anyone
<VM> fix this problem
<VM> for me
<robdig> MagicJ: on mine, instead of *:433 i used _default_:433
<VM> HEEEEEEEEEEEEELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEe
<austinium> VM:type gnome-volume-control in a terminal
<VM> austinium : ok
<VM> austinium: after that ?
<austinium> whats the volume set at?
<austinium> you'll see a slider
<VM> 100%
<austinium> is this a desktop?
<mehdi_> i have no sound can anyone help me to fix
<VM> mehdi : i have the same problem
<MarconM> mehdi, enter on terminal em type lspci
<mehdi_> oh really?
<austinium> which version of Ubuntu are you guys on?
<MnCC>  compdoc: disabled head parking of my drive and problem is fixed until reboot that is .. so i have to put it there somewhere ..
<kolmad> hey guys
<MarconM> mehdi, wich version on
<MarconM> 10.10
<mehdi_> yes 10.10
<kolmad> i need help getting minecraft beta to work
<austinium> lspci|grep Audio
<dr0id> "Within a directory upon which the sticky bit is applied, users are prevented from deleting or renaming any files that they do not personally own." is that true ? i just deleted a file that i didnt own o.O
<mehdi_> i enter lspci
<VM> i am using 10.04 version
<VM> and no sound
<jrib> dr0id: well does the directory have the sticky bit?
<VM> what to do ?
<dr0id> yes, ofc
<dr0id> /var/www/dev has sticky bit. i just deleted /var/www/dev/phpfile which i didnt own
<jrib> dr0id: pastebin a terminal session showing the ownership of the directory and files and then successfully deleting
<dr0id> ok, one sec
<VM> Should i back to WIndows XP
<dr0id> jrib: may i PM you ?
<VM> because
<jrib> dr0id: please use the channel
<VM> in Ubuntu
<kolmad> um i keep getting a error code thats says i cant have pixel buffer object enabled
<VM> there are no sound
<VM> ?
<FloodBot1> VM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<austinium> VM, mehdi: paste the output of lspci on pastebin.com and paste linke here
<mehdi_> where is pastebin.com
<jrib> mehdi_: it's a website
<VM> i write in terminal lspci
<VM> and nothing
<austinium> that strange
<MarconM> nothing happen
<mehdi_> and the output after lspci is alot how to copy all
<VM> just only window and fasly exit
<MarconM> this command show your hardware
<austinium> ok wait
<austinium> mehdi_
<austinium> copy it like you copy regular text
<austinium> VM
<VM> but doesnt show me anything
<austinium> Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<MarconM> o.O
<austinium> the you type lspci
<[segfault]> mehdi_: use "lspci | grep -i audio" instead to get just your audio info
<austinium> and it shows now output?
<VM> how to find and copy it
<mehdi_> oh ok i did copy and where should i paste it?
<MarconM> VM, which version ubuntu
<VM> 10.04
<MarconM> you type the command lspci and nothing happen
<MarconM> omg...
<VM> i just copy the code of lspci
<VM> ?
<VM> when to paste it
<MarconM> yes ... but i want just audio output
<dr0id> jrib: http://pastie.org/private/unw63irmvydedc42vplg
<mehdi_> after i typed lspci | grep this is the output:mehdi@mehdi-iMac:~$ alsamixer
<mehdi_> mehdi@mehdi-iMac:~$ lspci
<mehdi_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<mehdi_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<mehdi_> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 04)
<FloodBot1> mehdi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mehdi_> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 04)
<dougl> trying to install 10.10 on and asus u50vg notebook and it says cannot config my network = any suggestions?
<IdleOne> VM: now go to pastebin.com and paste there, after you click paste give us the address
<dr0id> aah, its lost
<dr0id> jrib: http://pastie.org/private/unw63irmvydedc42vplg
<robotti^> how to get sound volume applet to toolbar?
<robotti^> if it is gone?
<MarconM> VM, your audio card is offboard or onboard
<jrib> dr0id: you own the directory
<dr0id> yup
<dr0id> but i thought i would have to own phpfile to delete it, if dev has sticky bit ?
<dr0id> jrib: ^^
<VM> i just paste it on paste
<VM> http://pastebin.com/tDZCD0XF
<mehdi_>  Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<austinium> ppl how do i get rid of places from the main menu, i am trying to customize it
<VM> what to do now
<robotti^> where to find sound card settings to toolbar?
<MarconM> lol
<mehdi_>  Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<dr0id> jrib: thats what this meas -> "Within a directory upon which the sticky bit is applied, users are prevented from deleting or renaming any files that they do not personally own."
<dr0id> means
<jrib> dr0id: no, see « man chmod » RESTRICTED DELETION FLAG OR STICKY BIT: "For directories, it prevents unprivileged users from removing or renaming a file in  the  directory unless  they  own  the  file  or  the  directory"
<trism> robotti^: add the indicator applet back to your panel
<MarconM> ok ... this is good .. your OS know that you have audio card
<MarconM> =D
<mehdi_> now what can i do?
<robotti^> trism: how to?
<dr0id> aah i see. thanks :)
<jordan_> Bonjour
<trism> robotti^: right click the panel> add to panel > Indicator Applet
<dr0id> bonjour jordy
<[segfault]> VM: that can help us all figure out which audio device you have and see if there is a way to get it working
<MarconM> bonjour
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> çava
<dr0id> ?java
<dr0id> :P
<mehdi_> Marcon r u with me?
<VM> what to do now
<MarconM> sim
<VM> i type lspci
<VM> and i copy it
<MarconM> ok ...
<VM> i paste the code on pastebin
<jordan_> Hem.. No french? xD
<VM> what to do now?
<MarconM> VM, do you use 10.04
<MarconM> ok
<VM> yes
<[segfault]> VM: just wait, and hopefully someone knows a way to get that intel audio working
<VM> i use 10.04
<MarconM> why u dont make upgrade
<MarconM> 10.10
<MarconM> and see if resolve your problem
<mehdi_> why he should upgrade 10.10 also not working
<Doonz> How do I make it so that a new users can access php and curl?
<VM> if i make upgrade to 10.10 should sound fixed?
<VM> ?
<MarconM> yes maybe
<VM> but i am new to ubuntu
<VM> can you show me the way
<MarconM> you dont how to upgrade
<VM> to upgrade
<MarconM> ok
<VM> the ubuntu
<MarconM> enter on terminal
<Socky_> i did a debuiold binary and it created 2 deb files.  Do I want the one that has package, or package-dbg
<Abhijit> Last seen  : (about 0 weeks ago) means 7 days?
<VM> what to enter
<MarconM> type " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade "
<NfNitLoop> MarconM: if he's a newbie, maybe synaptic would be a better route?
<MarconM> NfNitLoop, but this very easy
<Akilo_> salut
<VM> after that?
<VM> what to do
<austinium> VM: you could try downloading the latest version of ALSA
<MarconM> are u on terminal open
<MarconM> ?
<VM> yes
<VM> how to download the latest version of ALSA
<MarconM> VM, now type " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Akilo_> je suis en train de passer d'une machine à une autre je récupère pas mal de fichier .xxx dans mon home pour les config mais je ne trouve pas les config de nautilus
<Akilo_> le dossier est vide
<Taluk> So I installed the NAtty Alpha 3 and I expected unity to start automatically, it doesn't. When I type unity in tty1 I get an error that says the DISPLAY variable is not set and it's using :0 then it says :0 could not be found. What do I set the DISPLAY variable to?
<MarconM> VM, done
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> now wait
<MarconM> =D
<VM> nice :d
<[segfault]> !fr | Akilo_
<ubottu> Akilo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Neddio> What's up?
<Akilo_> sorry all for the nose
<Neddio> Can someone private message me on here? I want to test something on irssi.
<VM> how much time should i what to upgrade on Ubuntu 10.10
<austinium> that depends on you internet connection's speed VM
<VM> i hope this upgrade can fix my sound problem
<exutux> that commands doesn't get Ubuntu to 10.10 it's only an update, one for repo's list and other for some packages
<exutux> VM: MarconM ^
<VM> ?
<mehdi_> can anyone help sound is not working at all
<jrib> !natty | Taluk
<ubottu> Taluk: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jrib> !sound | mehdi_
<ubottu> mehdi_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<yonij> hi...my uname shows 2.6.35-22 ..so can I build using 2.6.35.2 ?..I need to build my current kernel again...sois this the one I should use or is there something like 2.6.35-22 ... where can I fid it ?...help please
<jrib> !kernel | yonij
<ubottu> yonij: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<compdoc> everyone is hot to have 2.6.38
<compdoc> not worth it
<dougl> just installing 10.10 on asus u50vg notebook = what are the chances I will get wifi working... if the machine does not perform I only get store credit for taking it back - need some help only have a 2 week window to return
<MarconM> ??????????
<argonauta> ciao a tutti
<robdig> !it | argonauta
<ubottu> argonauta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<exutux> MarconM: I said that apt-get update and apt-get upgrade doesn't get upgrade about Ubuntu version...
<rcmaehl> When can I expect Ubuntu to be able to play as many games as Windows?
<mehdi_> can i boot my computer from termintal?
<mehdi_> i mean reboot
<hihihi100> i cannot access to any of my external hard drives, it ois odd, because gparted recognizes both, so does sudo fdisk -l
<rcmaehl> yes
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> reboot
<MarconM> =D
<rcmaehl> mehdi_: sudo reboot
<FloodBot1> MarconM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exutux> rcmaehl: I hope, never :D
<rcmaehl> exutux: WHY!?
<MarconM> FloodBot1, what the mean flood
<rcmaehl> linux + gaming = more popular than windows
<Neddio> MaconM: It means don't put in any terminal code here, post it on paste.ubuntu.com and link the person to it.
<austinium> rcmaehl: ever played UrT?
<rcmaehl> austinium: yeah
<MarconM> ok
<Neddio> rcmaehl: True that, I love Linux Gaming :D
<MarconM> thanks Neddio
<austinium> its tonnes of fun
<Neddio> MarconM: no problem :)
<austinium> don't get to play much anymore though :(
<exutux> rcmaehl: I don't like to play..
<Neddio> Have you guys heard about project bossanova?
<MarconM> Neddio, but why i cant to put command here
<MarconM> do you know
<rcmaehl> Linux not having a windows equilavant of gaming is the ONLY complaint I've gotten from the people I've switched to linux
<austinium> neddio:whats that?
<Neddio> MarconM: You can, but it's considered flooding, sudo reboot isn't so bad because it's short, but anything longer should be posted on paste.ubuntu.com
<austinium> MarconM: it will fill the screen up so much that other ppls messages wouldn't make sense
<suprengr> Trying to view a webcam [Dartmouth live] and Firefox states "QuickTime does not support the current MPEG-4 setting. Go to Setup->Video&Image->Advanced->MPEG-4 and set Video object type to 'Simple' for QuickTime to work"  [Chromium is less than helpful with settings]  no alternatives in Firefox work.  Any ideas?
<Neddio> austinium: It's a group of people, two companies coming together, to create a 3D, linux only, game. It's going to be so good when it comes out!
<Neddio> http://www.projectbossanova.com/
<exutux> rcmaehl: I think that their switch to linux only for playing...they aren't sane :D
<austinium> cool
<robdig> MarconM: you triggered the floodbot's response by entering 3 lines in a row, containing one word each
<MarconM> Neddio, 3D linux
<austinium> exutux:true
<Neddio> MarconM: Yeah :D
<MarconM> wich, program blender =]
<aktor> does anyone know how do i switch off the automatic thermal shutdown ? Trying to convert a video file with Handbrake and system keeps shutting down. Very annoying
<rcmaehl> suprengr: where is it giving you this error? youtube?
<rcmaehl> aktor: get better cooling
<exutux> ok we are going more OT ...
<aktor> rcmaehl: its a laptop
<Neddio> MarconM: I'm not sure, probably Blender and a bunch of other programs put together, or maybe they'll make a mod of UrT?
<suprengr> rcmaehl: http://82.153.20.10:82/view/index.shtml
<GeForce88> i need adobe air for ubuntu 10.10 64 bit. is there a package i can dl ?
<compdoc> aktor, its where all that stuff is - in the bios settings
<rcmaehl> aktor: there's still better cooling you can get for a laptop
<suprengr> rcmaehl: it's the Dartmouth Live webcam
<MarconM> Neddio, i like blender but i dont have time =/
<_antant> Can anyone tell me why my music skips when I transfer something to the external hdd it's on?
<GeForce88> !adobe air
<lukus-mobile> Hi .. how do I log into my Linux system from a live cd (from command line) ?
<aktor> compdoc: i had a look in the bios and could not see any acpi settings. maybe I should look again
<rcmaehl> suprengr: have you tried ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Neddio> MarconM: I've never really used Blender, I'm more of a Sony Vegas or Adobe After Effects person. Although I'm sure I'd learn how to use Blender if I had the time.
<Neddio> lukus-mobile: I'm not sure that you can, what are you trying to do through the live cd?
<aktor> rcmaehl: i will have a look but i want it disabled.
<MarconM> Neddio, blender its easy " the basic blender " euaheuehae .... i used after effect too ..
<Neddio> MarconM: So it's basically drag and drop with easy configurations?
<suprengr> rcmaehl: thought I already installed restricted extras a long time ago... just checking
<MarconM> Neddio, more or less =]
<Neddio> MarconM: I might try it out :D
<_antant> Anyone tell me why my music skips when I transfer something to the external hdd it's on?
<compdoc> usb?
<Neddio> _antant: You're HDD might not have enough power to read and write at the same time, i.e. Transfer files and play music.
<GeForce88> i need adobe air for ubuntu 10.10 64 bit. is there a package i can dl ?
<Neddio> _antant: Does your HDD use 2 USB ports?
<Neddio> GeForce88: I think there is, have you tried Googling?
<_antant> nope, just the one
<t36> hello
<_antant> didn't do it under windows though
<GeForce88> neddio, if i had, would i be here?
<suprengr> rcmaehl:   thanks for the tip - I had not  installed on 10.04 - only on previous release [DOH!]... installing now - cheers & thanks
<t36> i have a question about grub, anyone here who can help me?
<Neddio> _antant: That's unusual.. It should work, I'm not much of a hardware person so I wouldn't know.
<Neddio> t36: What's your question about GRUB?
<dr0id> hi, difference between +x and +X ?
<Goliath> hey
<t36> Neddio: it's about how it works, i takes a bit of explaining
<Goliath> are launchpad versions of games uploaded there patched?
<Neddio> Geforce88: Well, last time I checked Adobe Air was available for Ubuntu 32 Bit, not sure baout 64..
<Goliath> or same as source
<[segfault]> GeForce88: sudo apt-get install adobeair
<Neddio> t36: I only know the basics of Grub, so don't ask me, although I'm sure that there's documentation on it, hang on I'll just have a look for it.
<aktor> noone knows how to disable automatic thermal shutdown in ubuntu ?
<sudipta> hey...I have a problem ....i used my 4gb pen drive to  install ubuntu10.10...but now my pendrive doesn't show up upon plugging into the usb port....what to do?
<[segfault]> GeForce88: yeah, not sure if that is available for 64-bit, since I run 32.
<dr0id> thermal shutdown ? sounds kewl , gaming!
<dr0id> hi, wuts the difference between +x and +X ?
<GeForce88> uilding dependency tree
<GeForce88> Reading state information... Done
<GeForce88> E: Unable to locate package adobeair
<GeForce88> thansk anyways. back to the forums....
<Stef_> Hello, i have lm-sensors, hddtemp and sensors-applet installed. cpu temps are showed fine, but i can't see hdd temps (they are added in the panel). When i remove the aopplet and then add it back i can see the hdd temps. but after a reboot they are removed again :/ can someone help me please ?
<MarconM> =]
<Neddio> dr0id: If you're talking about chmoding files and folders then it has something to do with that.. Otherwise I don't know, have you tried looking it up?
<dr0id> yup, talking about chmod Neddio
<Neddio> t32:
<aktor> dr0id: not so cool when it makes your system unstable and causes more reboots in an hour than what Windows caused in a lifetime
<Neddio> t32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<thomasgj> anyone in here a network administrator as a job?
<dr0id> Neddio: looking "man chmod" now
<[segfault]> GeForce88: See if these instructions will help you - http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/10/install-adobe-air-on-64-bit-ubuntu-10-10.html
<dr0id> tho i read the ubuntu tutorial and found nothing usefl :/
<dr0id> neither s
<Neddio> dr0id: Why do you need to know the difference?
<dr0id> t is sticky bit tho
<thomasgj> anyone in here a network administrator?
<dr0id> just saw it
<dr0id> so trying to understand
<t36> Neddio: I have checked this thread and it does not answer my question
<Neddio> dr0id: Oh okay, well I'm looking for some documentation now, when I find some I'll link you.
 * suprengr says bbl... time to shut down & spring clean beloved PC with an air duster... just seen the vents.
<[segfault]> thomasgj: lots of us are.. just go ahead and ask your question
<Neddio> t36: I'd just suggest searching for information about Grub, other than that I'm not sure that many people on here know how it works, only how to fix problems with it.
<sudipta> hey...I have a problem ....i used my 4gb pen drive to  install ubuntu10.10...but now my pendrive doesn't show up upon plugging into the usb port....what to do?
<MarconM> Neddio, wich company is this for game linux =D
<dr0id> i found it Neddio :)
<Neddio> dr0id: Oh good :)
<dr0id> "execute/search only if the file is a directory or already  has  exe‐
<dr0id>        cute  permission  for  some  user"
<t36> Well the thing is. When I first got my computer I installed Win7 on it. Then I dual booted Ubuntu on it :) and INSTEAD of installing Grub to the MBR, I installed it on a separate partition. Now for various reason, I need to remove the disk GRUB is on, will this cause a problem?
<Neddio> MarconM: It's the owner of OMG!Ubuntu and Desura.
<MarconM> Owner of OMG
<MarconM> auehauehueahauahuahauhaeuhauahauheuheuehuheau
<Neddio> t36: I don't know how you could remove it from the partition.. Have you tried resetting the Master Boot Record (MBR)
<Neddio> MarconM: Hehe.
<Neddio> MarconM:
<Neddio> MarconM: http://www.projectbossanova.com/partners
<bandt> laughter is off topic on freenode
<dr0id> shame
<dr0id> on you bandt
<[segfault]> t36: you can re-install grub whereever you want it
<MarconM> Neddio, do u use gnome, kde, lxde or fluxbox
<t36> I don't want to remove, I have two HDD and I just need to unpower the one with Ubuntu and I'm wondering whether my computer will still start
<dr0id> no offence but laughter is necessary for life :P
<bandt> !offtopic | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thomasgj> segfault check query
<Stef_> Hello, i have lm-sensors, hddtemp and sensors-applet installed. cpu temps are showed fine, but i can't see hdd temps (they are added in the panel). When i remove the aopplet and then add it back i can see the hdd temps. but after a reboot they are removed again :/ can someone help me please ?
<dougl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel%20WiFi%20Link%205100?highlight=%28AND%29|%28ManufacturerModel%29 says my wifi device is compatible but I cannot find how to config it = any help?
<Neddio> MarconM: I use Gnome at the moment, I have used KDE and XFCE but I've always gone back to Gnome :)
<Neddio> MarconM: What about you?
<bandt> if you're not a lifevirgin discussing ubuntu exclusively in here, you need to stfu and become one
<Neddio> bandt: Don't be rude. If you're going to troll, go somewhere else.
<bandt> !offtopic | Neddio
<ubottu> Neddio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compdoc> whats a lifevirgin, and where can I get one?
<bandt> freenode is the home of lifevirgins, and the female repulsives
<Neddio> compdoc: A lifevirgin is someone who has never had sex.
<MarconM> Neddio, i use gnome too ... but i am testing lxde and fluxbos for me install on my netbook
<compdoc> I want one of those
<MarconM> with conky =D
<[segfault]> ty, bazhang
<Neddio> MarconM: Yeah, I'm sure that LXDE would be good for netbooks, but I've never heard of fluxbos before.. I'm going to go do a bit of scripting, I'll be back later. Bye!
<Neddio> Quit [Going to go code.]
<fahmad> hello every one
<kokos> hello
<thomasgj> segfault well i need person name, company they work for,  responsiblites, skills needed,  job setting, work hours,  education and school,  salary,  avantages, disadvantages
<MarconM> omg trine 2 for linux lol
<[segfault]> thomasgj: sorry, can't help you there.. perhaps in #networking?
<Guest54572> i have problem, i want to recove my files from usb hdd, can anybody help me?
<thomasgj> thanks
<thomasgj> i will check
<fahmad> i am using vmware workstation on windows 2008 r2 and using ubuntu 10 desktop as guest os with bridge mode enable but i could not able to access services from guest os using public ip ...
<mostholy_> hi, can anyone help me with question about Tomboy notes?
<compdoc> fahmad, does the guest obtain an ip address from the lan's dhcp server?
<Stef_> Hello, i have lm-sensors, hddtemp and sensors-applet installed. cpu temps are showed fine, but i can't see hdd temps (they are added in the panel). When i remove the aopplet and then add it back i can see the hdd temps. but after a reboot they are removed again :/ can someone help me please ?
<mostholy_> anyone? i'm about to reinstall my OS and i can't figure out how to back up and restore my Tomboy note files
<wspinacz> hi, can anybody help me with recove my dates?
<wspinacz> from usb hdd
<physically_fit> hi, what's the best speed to burn data (avi files) into a CD? currently i'm using 16x because i read somewhere that you can have compatibility issues at higher speeds. at what speed you burn? thanks
<physically_fit> i'm using k3b by the way
<physically_fit> good morning?
<anDrea> hello
<anDrea> qe taaak?
<physically_fit> hi, what's the best speed to burn data (avi files) into a CD using K3B? currently i'm using 16x because i read somewhere that you can have compatibility issues at higher speeds. at what speed you burn? thanks
<physically_fit> sup andrea
<mynameistux> how do I use the openJDK java 6 runtime from the terminal?
<KramB> For some reason my Desktop will not retain my preferred Wallpaper, and the icons get bigger than what I told them to be.  Turning my Compositor off+on fixes this but it keeps switching back.  How can I fix this?
<physically_fit> who uses K3B here?
<mynameistux> I'm trying to put minecraft in my applications > games menu, and I need to know the terminal command to launch it
<aeon-ltd> mynameistux: minecraft ?
<mang0> MINECRAFT IS EPIC
<mynameistux> yeah, it runs nativly on linux
<physically_fit> hi aeon-ltd
<physically_fit> aeon-ltd, at what speed you burn your CDs?
<mynameistux> I can run it by double clicking on it, but I really want to put it in my menu WITH ALL MY OTHER LINUX GAMES :D
<mynameistux> can't believe they exist now
<KramB> My background keeps changing to a sold brown color, and some Icons dissapear and they get larger.  How can I stop this.
<physically_fit> hi, what's the best speed to burn data (avi files) into a CD using K3B? currently i'm using 16x because i read somewhere that you can have compatibility issues at higher speeds. at what speed you burn? thanks
<landingonwater> trying to install Tasque for TRM. but no glib-sharp-2.0. and I dont see It in the softwarecenter, and apt-get says It isnt available ?
<th0r> physically_fit: there is no answer to that question. It depends on your hardware, software, and the CDs you use
<raven> possible to controll rhythmbox via ssh?
<physically_fit> hi th0r, thanks, but at what speed you burn CDs?
<anant_> @raven that's why i prefer mpg123 or mpg321 or mplayer
<aeon-ltd> physically_fit: uhh 4x, btw for future reference don't message people who don't formally start a conversation
<raven> anant_, i want graphical AND cmd usage
<anant_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436392
<anant_> that should help
<physically_fit> aeon-ltd, thanks, but don't be so square next time.
<[segfault]> landingonwater: you can try installing libglib2.0-dev
<aeon-ltd> physically_fit: square? pfft rectangle :)
<mynameistux> how do you launch a java application from a terminal
<landingonwater> [segfault]: thanks :)
<mynameistux> I assume it's java filename.jar
<mynameistux> but that's not working
<physically_fit> aeon-ltd, your speed is too low. i repeat, 4x is too low
<Taos> whats the safest way to uninstall ubuntu without shagging grub?
<[segfault]> landingonwater: if that's not it, you can try libglib2.0-0 or maybe even one of the other many libglib2.0-... packages. :)
<th0r> aeon-ltd: yeah...that's the wrong answer <smile>
<aeon-ltd> physically_fit: meh, relative.
<Taos> Anyone?
<landingonwater> [segfault]: now im missing gnome_sharp :D ooooh noooo !
<sacarlson> Taos: grub is easy to fix in a single line even if it breaks
<landingonwater> [segfault]: does It have something to do with that Mono discussion ?
<[segfault]> landingonwater: quite possibly.. that's what I'm googling atm
<th0r> Taos:  if you delete ubuntu, you probably will delete grub as well and leave the system unbootable
<[segfault]> landingonwater: does gtk-sharp2 have what you need?
<randomnik> hi. i reinstalled windows. instead of restoring grub with live cd, i loaded ubuntu using supergrub2 cd. i am now in ubuntu and everything works fine
<Taos> th0r: im gonna delete linux and ubuntu then just purge the MBR
<randomnik> but when i type sudo grub-update it shows that he does update, but when i restart computer, grub is not there, and winxp loads
<randomnik> how to properly reinstall grub
<Paddy_NI> randomnik: Where did you install grub... how are your partitions laid out?
<randomnik> winxp is sda1 and ubuntu sda4
<Paddy_NI> randomnik: Install grub to sda
<Paddy_NI> with no number
<sacarlson> randomnik: did you install with wubi from within windows or from a livecd install?
<physically_fit> bye people
<randomnik> i have dual boot for years now, i usually do restore grub with live cd, but i thought booting into actual ubuntu would be easier
<randomnik> Paddy_NI, gonna try, tnx. sacarlson, there is your answer
<Paddy_NI> randomnik: it is... just install the bootloader in the correct place
<Paddy_NI> :)
<randomnik> Paddy_NI, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `sda'.
<sacarlson> randomnik: my one liner method if booted from livecd: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<randomnik> after sudo grub-install sda
<redboat> test
<Paddy_NI> randomnik: what sacarlson says should sort you out with little pain
<randomnik> sacarlson, i did that procedure like 20 times so far, but, tbh, i didnt learn ubuntu for some time now, and i actually found a way to boot into real ubuntu
<oCean> redboat: we see you
<randomnik> faster then live cd
<sacarlson> randomnik: ya that's it from within ubuntu already your grub-install sda will work also
<redboat> testing ok thanks
<landingonwater> [segfault]: no luck with that. still wants that gnome-sharp: checking for GNOME_SHARP_20... configure: error: Package requirements (gnome-sharp-2.0) were not met
<randomnik> sacarlson, , /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `sda'.
<[segfault]> landingonwater: did you try installing gfk-sharp2-cil?
<sacarlson> randomnik: how would that be?  how did you boot then?
<redboat> what is the best irc linux?
<[segfault]> redboat: there are many, and many opinions.  x-chat is popular. though.
<Polah> Is there a way to read Windows .DMP files in Ubuntu?
<oCean> redboat: that depends on what your needs/wishes are
<oCean> !best | redboat
<ubottu> redboat: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<landingonwater> [segfault]: only gtk-sharp2. didnt see any gtk-sharp2-cil. im on ubuntu 10.10
<redboat> ok ok i am using x-chat
<randomnik> sacarlson, with supergrub2 cd. small live cd for loading different OS installed when you have problem with grub
<hihihi100> i cannot access to any of my external hard drives, it ois odd, because gparted recognizes both, so does sudo fdisk -l
<randomnik> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda seems to work, then i did update-grub
<hihihi100> help please
<randomnik> now gonna try reboot, wish me luck
<dougl> holy cow sure takes along time to install on usb stick... does that mean system is gonna perform poorly?
<[segfault]> landingonwater: sorry, I was looking at the wrong package.  gtk-sharp2-gapi?
<sacarlson> randomnik: ok I've used that before but don't recall the method to fix that way
<Paddy_NI> randomnik: you need to install grub2 to sda before you run update
<redboat> is it worth upgrading a wolfdale e8500 to an AMD thurban
<landingonwater> [segfault]: gtk-sharp2-gapi is installed. no luck.
<oCean> redboat: this is only ubuntu support.
<redboat> ok ok thanks
<HelloWorld123> Hi guys.  I'm a new linux user.
<HelloWorld123> I've been using the stuff from the Evil Empire for my job, but now that they've booted me I'm messing around with linux.
<sacarlson> Paddy_NI: I think he did
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<[segfault]> landingonwater: and gnome-sharp2 is already installed also?  just checking all the ones I've found
<oCean> HelloWorld123: do you have a support question? Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<redboat> how do you make this thing pull up leo laporte?
<HelloWorld123> Why yes, I do.  Glad you asked.  I've got kinda two right now:
<Paddy_NI> !ask | HelloWorld123
<ubottu> HelloWorld123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HelloWorld123> First is I'm using TightVNC to share the keyboard between a windows computer and a linux computer.  The problem is that on linux
<HelloWorld123> the TightVNC doesn't initialize until after I login ... with the keyboard ... so I can't type my password to login.
<redboat> I mean is it capable of seeing Leo Laportes IRC or do you have to have an apple computer hahaha
<bazhang> !ot | redboat
<ubottu> redboat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<redboat> I am talking about ubuntu
<HelloWorld123> Is there a way to set up TightVNC as a service (or something like that) so that it is active during login?
<redboat> can I get IRC for leo laorte?
<home> hih
<redboat> if not here please can you redirect me?
<bazhang> redboat, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<home> so me yo dick
<raido> HelloWorld123: Are both computers in front of you?
<HelloWorld123> yes
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: I think x11vnc might be what you want
<raido> HelloWorld123: look at Synergy, it will be  abetter option than VNC
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: oh then raido is better
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: quicksynergy with the gui
<HelloWorld123> I'll grab Quick Syngergy from the Synaptic Package Manager then.  Thanks
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: much faster won't need the graphic trafic
<[segfault]> landingonwater: any luck with gnome-sharp2?
<HelloWorld123> I really just need the keyboard.  There's space for two computers, two monitors and two mice, but not two keyboards.
<HelloWorld123> Thanks.
<landingonwater> [segfault]: gnome-sharp give no results. gnome-sharp2 did. however.. now i cant find evolution-sharp
<raido> HelloWorld123: Then Synergy is exactly what you want
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: yes I use synergy and even works between windows too
<[segfault]> landingonwater: dependencies are so much fun...
<Polah> Is there a way to read Windows .DMP files in Ubuntu?
<landingonwater> [segfault]: Its great fun. I can think of anything else to do on a saturday :D
<HelloWorld123> Is installing Apache2, MySql, PHP, Perl & Python on top of Ubuntu, is that the same as LAMPP?  Or is configuration more integrated if I remove them and install  XAMPP for Linux?
<sacarlson> Polah: I'm sure you can read them but what is in a dmp file?
<Polah> Sacarlson, it's a dump file from a process, so I'd assume it's a log of that processes' actions
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: add phpmyadmin and it will be about the same,  not sure you need perl or python
<HelloWorld123> K.  Thanks again.
<sacarlson> Polah: is it in text format that readable or ?
<HelloWorld123> Grabbing phpmyadmin and Quick-Synergy.
<ai9371> the icons at the top of the page that had a speaker
<HelloWorld123> hey, when I put in Quick-Synergy, should I uninstall  or disable or reconfigure TightVNC?
<ai9371> and the power button disapeared and I cant find them anywhere
<Polah> I can't open it in gedit at all, I fear it may require a specialised Windows program
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: vnc is unrelated just don't run it or leave it
<landingonwater> [segfault]: dammit: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mono/2010-March/021996.html
<mynameistux> how do I run a java application from a terminal?
<landingonwater> [segfault]: so there is some sort of fight going on ? and thats why i run into trouble installing Tasque on Ubuntu ?
<[segfault]> landingonwater: yes, it was deleted from maverick. You coule probably still find it and install it, though.
<Polah> mynameistux: java <name>.jar
<[segfault]> landingonwater: I don't see why you couldn't just download the tarball from the lucid package archive and install it manually
<lite__> mynameistux, java -jar smth.jar
<landingonwater> [segfault]: aah.. clever :) will try.
<mynameistux> Polah, I get this http://pastebin.com/GqZbhqLH
<Polah> What is it, mynameistux?
<lite__> i used script http://pastebin.com/5nrzv1GK (internal eth0, external eth1, dsl ppp0) to give internet to a notebook through wi-fi hotspot, but after update to natty there's no effect :-\ ifconfig show me only very big count of rx dropped packets =(
<mynameistux> it's a game
<mynameistux> a native linux game
<erUSUL> !ics | lite__
<mynameistux> but I can install that from deb, better example would be with minecraft
<ubottu> lite__: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<[segfault]> lite__: you can ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty support
<bazhang> lite__, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<lite__> mynameistux, try java -jar RevengeOfTheTitans.jar
<lite__> ubottu, [segfault], bazhang, thx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Polah> oh yes, that may work better
<mynameistux> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<mynameistux> RevengeOfTheTitans.jar
<mynameistux> it was 2 lines, didn't seem worth pastebinning
<blocks> hi I am installing Ubuntu server when creating /home partition it ask for a 5% reserved space for super-user. Should I use it?
<landingonwater> [segfault]: no luck locating the package on packages.ubuntu.com
<raido> blocks: yes
<ChrisBuchholz> Can somebody tell why sometimes if I maximize a window in unity, it will maximize all the way (horizontally) and other times, it maximizes but keeps place for the Dock on the left?
<blocks> raido: in Ubuntu desktop I deleted that space for /home
<mynameistux> but the command you gave me works for minecraft WHICH MAKES ME VERY HAPPY :D :D :D
<blocks> Why do I need space for root user in /home?
<blocks> 5% is a lot of space
<Polah> mynameistux, http://pastebin.com/DMvWaYQb, put that in a file, give it executable privileges and run it
<lite__> maybe not for superuser, but for superblocks?
<raido> You want some extra space incase your users fill the partition completely, you will have space for maintinence and repair
<erUSUL> blocks: you can disable it if you want. see « man tune2fs »
<blocks> I dont know. if some expert can explainit  to me
<exutux> It's for journaling
<[segfault]> landingonwater: try getting it from debian - http://packages.debian.org/source/lenny/evolution-sharp
<oCean> !info tasque | landingonwater
<ubottu> landingonwater: tasque (source: tasque): simple task management application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1 (maverick), package size 213 kB, installed size 948 kB
<blocks> erUSUL: yeah I know it. i used in ubuntu desktop /home
<exutux> isn't a good idea disable it
<oCean> landingonwater: I thought you were in search of 'tasque' ?
<blocks> exutux: not for /home
<blocks> i guess
<dimon> всем привет!
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<exutux> blocks: why not? journaling still used for your home too
<HelloWorld123> Synergy looks great, but it doesn't seem like it will work with the other computer using Windows 7
<[segfault]> oCean: landingonwater is, but trying to build from source and needing dependencies satisfied. :(
<oCean> landingonwater: why build from source? It is in the repositories (universe)
<blocks> exutux: I do not use it for /home and notice no difference
<exutux> expecially if you have a separated partitions
<Colliemama86> huhu
<exutux> blocks: well beacuse you has had lukied untill noe
<exutux> now
<Psydoll> anyone here used a wifi decoder in ubuntu?
<landingonwater> oCean: was on the tasque website, and It says there is no stable version, and that it should be compiled. thats why. didnt know it is available from Ubuntu ?
<raido> HelloWorld123: http://synergy-foss.org/download
<blocks> exutux: lol?
<mynameistux> Polah, I made it executable with chmod -x
<mynameistux> but how do I run a script?
<exutux> blocks: :)
<blocks> lol exutux that is not english
<blocks> :
<blocks> )
<ai9371> cheese sucks
<[segfault]> landingonwater: lol, all this time, i thought you had good reason for compiling it, too. :)
<oCean> landingonwater: couple of lines back, ubottu showed the available version in universe repo
<exutux> because you has had lukyied untill now
<EClaesson> Can i somehow create a single file representing a harddrive? Like genisoimage does for CDROM?
<Polah> Just try to open the file and click run mynameistux
<landingonwater> oCean: http://live.gnome.org/Tasque/Download
<blocks> exutux: in which cases I need the 5%?
<mynameistux> all I get is my text editors
<mynameistux> no run option
<mynameistux> how do I do it from a terminal
<exutux> blocks: FS used it for journaling
<mynameistux> I thought it was ./launch.sh
<oCean> landingonwater: support does not stretch 3rd party installations. It is in the repo's, use that
<blocks> exutux: that is that?
<blocks> exutux: *what is that?
<landingonwater> oCean: i just found out. but when looking at the website, there is no clue, and thats why i tried to compile :(
<oCean> landingonwater: always have a look in the repositories first :)
<Polah> Mynameisstux: Oh, from terminal, you should be able to just do <name>.sh if you're in the right directory. The script has to be in the same directory as the .jar, that way I did it
<landingonwater> oCean: dammit :D im so sorry
<landingonwater> [segfault]: no luck locating the package on packages.ubuntu.com
<Obito> Hola!
<[segfault]> landingonwater: just sudo apt-get install tasque :)
<exutux> blocks: you don't know that filesystem ext3, ext4 are journal?
<mynameistux> launch.sh: command not found
<blocks> hello Obito
<blocks> exutux: I know it
<blocks> yeah
<landingonwater> [segfault]: ups-. sorry man. I cam to their website from RTM, so I figured compiling was the only way :(
<mynameistux> making it executable is just chmod -x launch.sh
<mynameistux> right?
<blocks> I found this exutux http://serverfault.com/questions/162222/always-reserve-blocks-for-super-user-when-formatting-a-file-system-in-linux-even
<exutux> blocks: so that 5% is used for store it, and in case of some problem...FS can restore it
<MagicJ> I have a running apache and set up the default ssl and it works too.  I created a self signed cert and then set the .crt and .key files into the defaults-ssl file and restarted apache . for some reason the cert that the system is reporting is called ubuntu - not mine - where is it getting this from
<Polah> mynameistux, I think so, yes
<raido> mynameistux: "+" not -
<blocks> exutux: "it's like" windowz' system restore
<landingonwater> [segfault]: I still think It should be compiled. way too easy and painless to install It from Ubuntu :D sorry sorry sorry
<[segfault]> landingonwater: true, and we don't learn anything doing it that way, do we? :)
<mynameistux> uhm, I'm not sure why it's not working
<Polah> raido: mynameistux: That's right, -x would remove executable privileges,
<raido> mynameistux: "+" not -
<mynameistux> I did it with +
<exutux> blocks: NTFS are journal FS too
<Polah> mynameistux, do you have .sh appended to the file name?
<exutux> is*
<mynameistux> yeah
 * landingonwater is busy digging his hole ...
<blocks> exutux: k :)
<mynameistux> it lets me run it when I click on it now
<mynameistux> but nothing appears to be happening
<raido> mynameistux: thats command just changes the bit, now do $./launch.sh
<mynameistux> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<mynameistux> RevengeOfTheTitans.jar
<mynameistux> idk, it might be a problem with the jar
<allividdi> heyy can anybody help mee
<allividdi> ??????
<raido> mynameistux: could be
<mynameistux> but I have a .deb file that I can install it from, so it's not a big deal anymore :P
<lite__> mynameistux, maybe try to remove METAINF dir from jar file?
<mynameistux> I reckon I can just use the .deb to install it
<oCean> allividdi: first state your problem, that might help
<mynameistux> which is fine
<allividdi> what is the best free virus protection for ubuntu
<oCean> !virus | allividdi
<ubottu> allividdi: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<benhuan> we need't it
<allividdi> yes i know you dont need it but i thing it is i virus in my pc
<bruse> how do services like redis-server get started on boot?
<bruse> i'd like to disable that and only start it when i want it
<raido> allividdi: ClamAV
<lite__> allan8904, clamav?
<allividdi> okei thanks
<Guest6639> hi, trying to install lubuntu kinda stuck on the Who are you? page
<Guest6639> it won't let me click forward
<blocks> Guest6639: memory problem?
<blocks> RAM
<oCean> !lubuntu | Guest6639
<ubottu> Guest6639: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cosmo> when installing linux sound drivers from the company's  website I messed something up and now I have no sound, it shows no sound device or driver but synaptic says I have the alsa drivers installed can anyone help?
<bazhang> Guest6639, use all lower case
<blocks> cosmo: remove all drivers related with sound?
<cosmo> if I try to remove the alsa-base drivers it trys to remove the GDM as well
<blocks> cosmo: it doesnt.
<blocks> cosmo: it won't remove GDM..
<blocks> cosmo: sometimes when removing certain apps it says that will remove ubuntu-desktop but it doesnt
<dm54> ubun
<blocks> dm54: hi
<cosmo> what genius thought it would be a good idea to show that?
<coz_>  hey all
<blocks> cosmo: because it's not really a package
<blocks> ei coz_
<coz_> bl hey guy
<coz_> blocks,  hey guy
<blocks> tab fail :p
<coz_> blocks,   not unusual for me :)
<morgenland> hey
<Psydoll> hello, how can i check my network card chipset in ubuntu?
<morgenland> yes
<alexbuntu> hi all
<morgenland> wie gohtz euch
<cosmo> do I need to reboot before reinstalling the alsa drivers?
<oCean> !at | morgenland
<ubottu> morgenland: Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<alexbuntu> im running ubuntu 10.10 as live-system on a pretty new sony vaio
<sudipta> hey ...i want to install kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu10.10....how to do taht?
<Ampelbein> Psydoll: you can use 'lspci' to find out what chipset you have
<benhuan> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Psydoll> ampel im on a laptop that has built in wifi?
<hihihi100> i cannot access to any of my external hard drives, it ois odd, because gparted recognizes both, so does sudo fdisk -l
<sudipta> hey ...i want to install kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu10.10....how to do that???
<Psydoll> wait i think i found it! :)
<Psydoll> ampel, the ones listent are for ethernet controller, im trying to find out for wifi, perhaps the wifi is on the same network card as the ethernet?
<bruse> how do i prevent services like redis-server to start on boot?
<Ampelbein> Psydoll: propably, yes. Can you pastebin the result of 'lspci -vvnn'?
<Ampelbein> !pastebin | psydoll
<ubottu> psydoll: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Psydoll> Ameplbein, there is one for ethernet and ive found one for wirenless network
<Psydoll> one sec plz
<surbs> I want to install ubuntu alongside win7 as a dual-boot. I currently have win7 installed using raid5 (total of 5 harddrives (4+1)). How should I partition ubuntu between the drives / is there a reference to this online? That way I don't waste anyones time with installation problems, given that noone answered my questions in #ubuntu-beginners.
<bernard__> Hello .I'm hanging around !we try like and share
<oCean> bernard__: do you have a support question?
<dougl> seriously - has anyone ever installed 10.10 to a usb stick... it is agonizingly slow = how long does it take?
<redboat> I want to share the ubuntu computer with my windows 7 machines
<bernard__> yeah!I'm still  a beginner
<redboat> I ahve two ubuntu computers one upstairs and one in myshop
<redboat> how to share hardrive?
<oCean> !samba | redboat
<ubottu> redboat: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<IdleOne> !samba | redboat
<IdleOne> oCean: to fast :)
<sudipta> hey...anyone there?
<IdleOne> too*
<redboat> samba like the dance?
<IdleOne> redboat: exactly
<[segfault]> sudipta: over 1500 of us...if you have a question, go ahead and ask :)
<blocks> ok ubuntu-server just froze after I q(uit) aptitude menu
<blocks> :p
<sudipta> I have assked one already....how to install kubuntu in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> sudipta: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Aquaguy> Hey
<redboat> how do I keep my ubuntu machines safe from bad varmits
<IdleOne> sudipta: after it is done installing you log out and at the login menu you click on session and select Kubuntu.
<blocks> redboat: what do you mean?
<ankreloaded> I hate this unity desktop in natty...tht dock is really a  distraction when it autohides...is there any way we can lock it permanently?
<Aquaguy> does anyone know how to start up always on console mode instead of gmd? I dont want to unistall the gmd package just dissable it from loading at startup
<oCean> ankreloaded: #ubuntu+1 for natty
<redboat> I mean like malware, trojans
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<redboat> etc
<redboat> etc
<IdleOne> !natty | ankreloaded
<ubottu> ankreloaded: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<FloodBot1> redboat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudipta> <IdleOne>yeah...but that installs some redundant packages...like ktorrent..although I have tranmission
<IdleOne> sudipta: indeed it does.
<redboat> ok sorry
<blocks> redboat: lol just proctect super user account with a strong password
<blocks> redboat: install only from trusted repositories
<surbs> ..., I would like help trying to install ubuntu along side win7, I have raid5 and do not know how to much space / what options to select when installing. Any recommendations and/or references that you might be able to point me in the direction of?
<Aquaguy> anyones????
<blocks> !anyone | Aquaguy
<ubottu> Aquaguy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ankreloaded> ubottu: i know :) thanks anyways
<redboat> is the ubuntu connical ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bernard__> I have a question :My computer had installed Mint,and I got one livecd from Ubuntu,but when I insert the cd,the content is about mint ?
<sudipta> <IdleOne>if i deselect this redundnat packages...the kubuntu-desktop package automatically gets deselected
<Aquaguy> blocks I asked....
<Aquaguy> does anyone know how to start up always on console mode instead of gmd? I dont want to unistall the gmd package just dissable it from loading at startup
<Psydoll> abel how can i check if build essential is already installed?
<IdleOne> sudipta: they are depends of each other. you can uninstall any packages you don't want afterwards. I suggest if you have enough space to install kubuntu from CD to a different partition
<oCean> Psydoll: dpkg -l |grep essentia is one way
<sudipta> IdleOne:ok...
<scarleo> Normally Flash works great for me but on BBC it doesn't work at all, like here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12776418 Anyone knows why that is?
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l |grep
<Psydoll> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<Psydoll> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<sudipta> IdleOne: :))
<Psydoll> thats what i just got
<redboat> is there any benifit to 4gb memory on a ubuntu machine?
<oCean> Psydoll: after 'grep' type 'essent'
<bernard__> and why the CPU is so high?
<sudipta> IdleOne:I have another issue...
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l |grep
<Psydoll> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<Psydoll> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<Psydoll> kk
<FloodBot1> Psydoll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psydoll> sorry
<IdleOne> Psydoll: you need to tell grep what to grep for
<blocks> lol I didn't install boot loader in ubuntu server.
<IdleOne> so grep "word"
<blocks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<HelloWorld123> I configured my Windows 7 as a Synergy server at 127.0.0.42,  and I set my Ubuntu as a QuickSynergy client at 127.0.0.43.  127.0.0.42 says that the "Synergy server is running".  On 127.0.0.43, I went to QuickSynergy and hit "Execute" on the "Use" tab but the mouse doesn't seem to be responding from the other machine.
<bernard__> Quit
<sudipta> IdleOne:I used my 4gb pen drive to install ubuntu...now it doesnot show up when plugged in the usb port...any idea?
<blocks> IdleOne: how can I generate a grub file for my new ubuntu server installation?
<Abhijit_> i downloaded gearth from thier website the latest one. .deb. installed it and it is giving error /usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<Abhijit_> help
<IdleOne> blocks: the links ubottu just gave you can tell you
<blocks> sudipta: check boot options in bios
<redboat> somebody should get money for ubuntu its to good!
<oCean> Abhijit_: make sure package 'lsb-core' is installed
<blocks> sudipta: u need to put usb first than hdd
<erUSUL> !donations
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<sudipta> <blocks>no....i have installed ubuntu
<IdleOne> erUSUL: :)
<erUSUL> :)
<oCean> hehe
<redboat> ubuntu comes with ubuntuone at least mine did is there a connection?
<cosmo> blocks,  I uninstalled alsa-base and alsa util rebooted, installed those to again and ran sudo alsa force-reload and I still have no sound and nothing shows in the hardware tab of sound preferences
<IdleOne> redboat: ubuntuone gives you 2 free gigs of storage
<blocks> cosmo: reinstall alsa, pulseaudio etc
<sudipta> <blocks>afterwards when i insert it into the port...it does not show up
<IdleOne> redboat: it is just another freebie the Ubuntu/Canonical provide
<blocks> cosmo: and check audio settings in bios
<redboat> I found ubuntuone slower than dropbox wich also supposedly works well with ubuntu
<IdleOne> redboat: dropbox works well.
<sudipta> <blocks>any idea?
<redboat> there was a magazine about ubuntu on the shelf and it highlighted both ubuntuone and dropbox
<cosmo> blocks, I just did that and I never changed my audio settings in the bios, I tried to install the linux drivers that my sound card maker had and that is when I lost sound
<Abhijit_> oCean, yes it worked now. thank you.
<oCean> Abhijit_: yay :)
<redboat> is my chat log storing up on my ssd?
<IdleOne> redboat: depending what client you are using, probably is.
<redboat> what u mean client?
<IdleOne> redboat: client = application you are using to chat
<redboat> xchat
<Mhaddog> got a question, how does wubi works?
<IdleOne> redboat: check in the settings to see if it is logging
<redboat> i dont want it eating up my ssd
<redboat> do you know where thy are
<Mhaddog> does it creates like a "virtual environment" inside windows?
<IdleOne> redboat: click on Settings > Prefs.
<Mhaddog> or just moves the system partitions, and installs itself in free or whatever space?
<IdleOne> redboat: Then click on Logging and disable if enabled.
<redboat> it show 500 scroll back lines but what happens after that
<Mhaddog> I have a notebook with a optimus nvidia card, and trying to find a way to be able to use the benefits of its, since it is not supported by linux...
<IdleOne> redboat: you need to click on Logging in the left pane
<redboat> ok enable logging is not checked
<zeroburn> Hay can anybody help me with a scripting question?
<IdleOne> redboat: it isn't logging.
<redboat> thanks
<greppy> !ask | zeroburn
<ubottu> zeroburn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zeroburn> I want to use a script to setup the networking interface on my laptop. The entire script is written and works, but only when run from the terminal can I input the neccecary info, how can I edit the script to open a terminal to accept the neccesary information?
<gerrin> anyone know anything about the evolution email client, i keep getting an Error Generating list message when i try to check my inbox, how can i fix that?
<bluefrog> zeroburn, gnome-terminal -e
<blocks> how can I restore ubuntu server grub?
<blocks> that thing didnt install bootloader
<zeroburn> bluefrog: do I add that after the "#!/bin/bash" line?
<hihihi100> i cannot access trash, why?
<hylian> how do i change grub2 device to be hd0,0 instead of 2,0.
<Mhaddog> try a live cd and then hand install grub @ blocks
<dougl> I have been installing 10.10 on my new laptop and is taking over 3 hours to install to usb 2.0 stick => is the computer broken or something?
<blocks> Mhaddog: the machine is slow, i cannot use gui. how can i use terminal in livecd
<Mhaddog> dougl:  from a stick to the computer? or using the stick as teh disk for that computer?
<hihihi100> how do i exit  autilus?
<hihihi100> how do i exit  nautilus?
<Mhaddog> blocks:  just pop in a live cd, run terminal in that "live cd" envirmonet, mount the hd of the server, and after that install grub to it
<hylian> blocks, you can hit escape before it boots, and then a choice will be for system rescue, which should give you the option of a console, if my memory is correct.
<blocks> Mhaddog: Mhaddog my machine cannot support graphic enviromnent
<zeroburn> bluefrog: is says command not found
<Mhaddog> you can boot a live cd in terminal mode
<dougl> Mhaddog,  installing to the usb stick from dvd.
<blocks> Mhaddog: how?
<SnowmanX11> Could somebody tell me similar surface solution for Gnome as Kubuntu Remix 10.10 has? It is important to be simple and Gnome. It will be for reinstall of computer for pensioners.
<lusmus> what is the altanative cd? :S
<Mhaddog> well.... is usb speed... and reading from and optical drive... and maybe u have a lower class usb stick or slow usb hdd, so be patient.... you can see during install the console commands as they go..
<hylian> SnowmanX11, are you looking for a quick boot or low resource version of ubuntu?
<blocks> Mhaddog: ok i press F4.. can i use ubuntu desktop to fix ubuntu server grub right??
<Mhaddog> blocks:  yea
<blocks> k
<hylian> how do you change the boot device in grub2 from hd2,0 to 0,0?
<SnowmanX11> hylian: Very simple start menu for pensioners, who has a quite chip and low hardware PC.
<Mhaddog> blocks:  you can even get more complicated, ssh into the server if its running ubuntu and then mnt and install from remote....
<Mhaddog> hylian:  google out grub2 google @ hylian
<dougl> Mhaddog, ie using the sti... thanks for the info - just seems so long and slow = hope it runs ok... maybe I should have installed it on the disk
<SnowmanX11> hylian: Father in lows computer was equiped with XP that continuously fucked up by their grandchildren.
<Mhaddog> dougl:  it's gonna take a long time, when I install from cd/dvd ussually runn about 30 to 40 mins in an average fair computer
<hylian> Mhaddog, i did that, i came up with 0. please do not post a non-answer.
<Mhaddog> now you doing that to a usb drive....
<IdleOne> SnowmanX11: please watch the language
<blocks> Mhaddog: I just want to generate grub because Ubuntu Server installation didn't create one :s
<hylian> SnowmanX11, hmm, i guess i don't understand what you are looking for.
<SnowmanX11> hylian: I am going to reinstall it and secure it by being their root. In a mean time, I am going to simplify their life with a nice menu and stable computer experience.
<zeroburn> is there a dedicated chanel for scripting issues?
<SnowmanX11> IdleOne: sorry. Mess up.
<IdleOne> zeroburn: #programming
<Mhaddog> blocks:  i would say it could probably be better to reinstall, if the installation did not do it, probably you got a bad media, other case you might have not choose to do so...
<zeroburn> IdleOne: tnx
<hylian> SnowmanX11, if simple and ready out of the box is what you are lloking for, you might want to give simply mepis a try. things like flash plugin and java ready out of the box.
<SnowmanX11> hylian: just a menu, which has some big icons to choose instead of the whole gnome menu.
<blocks> Mhaddog: I just find out why... the system froze before I get to boot loader menu. :P
<blocks> im gonna reinstall!
<silvas> alguém pode me ajudar, como instalar o receitanet?
<SnowmanX11> Kubuntu Remix 10.10 has brilliant simple surface, but I have a problem with it, actually I am not in a big love with KDE.
<hylian> SnowmanX11, i see. hmm... well there is an alternative menu for gnome available via ubuntu. you'd have to hunt it down in synaptic, it has more features. i don't know if it what you are looking for.
<hylian> does anyone know how to change grub2's hd2,0 to hd0,0?
<Mhaddog> blocks:  so I will suggest redo the install, there could be some other issues
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  did you install kubuntu-desktop...if so you can go into kde system settings and under one of the menus there you can switch from netbook to desktop
<dougl> hylian, what do you mean?
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  rather swtich from plasma netbook to regular KDE
<Mhaddog> hylian:  you have to hand edit grub2, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html @ hylian
<SnowmanX11> coz_: the only problem that I do not want to have KDE at all.
<hylian> dougl, for some reason grub was set up as if the hd i wanted was at hd2,0, but it is hd0,0.
<hylian> Mhaddog, please, once again not an answer. i know this. i need to know specifically what to do, thank you.
<SnowmanX11> coz_: I just would like to have a Kubuntu Remix like surface for Gnome if it exists
<Mhaddog> hylian:  ddi you check the box to install it on boot partition?
<dinzy> .
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  ah ok... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  && sudo apt-get autoremove  kubuntu-desktop plasma-netbook
<edbian> hylian, Have you tried running this:  sudo update-grub   ?  It reprobes and re-writes everything automatically
<dinzy> Hello all
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  ah ok
<dinzy> Hey guys, New here!
<dougl> hylian, so not just a grub-install /dev/sda
<dinzy> using Xubuntu!
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  well plasma netbook is part of kde desktop package I believe  but if not check in synaptic as was suggested ,,hit  Search type in kubuntu
 * dinzy is new to Linux
<Mhaddog> hylian:  how you expect someone to tell you step by steps if you not provide a paste of your current file?
<hylian> Mhaddog, yes, i did. what i did is install it to an external hd. then booted to that external hd, but now the device listed is hd0,0 instead of hd2,0. i guess the answer is idk what happened.
<dougl> hylian, and do you have a mix of ide and sata drives?
<edbian> dinzy, hello.  Do you have a question?
<edbian> hylian, Have you tried running this:  sudo update-grub   ?  It reprobes and re-writes everything automatically
<hylian> dougl, all i know is the proper drive setting is hd0,0, but in the config file, which is now ridiculously complicated, it's set as hd2,0.
<SnowmanX11> coz_: I know, that is why I asked for similar look for Gnome.
<hylian> edbian, actually yes. that did not solve the problem, but thanks for the heads up.
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  well gnome's  netbook does not look as clever or pretty as the plasma netbook
<SnowmanX11> If nothing else, I will install Kubuntu Remix for them...
<SnowmanX11> coz_: agree
<hihihi100> i have this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/702093, what can I do as a temporary solution?
<edbian> hylian, You're probably better off writing a custom file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 702093 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Root Nautilus does not access Trash" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  the problem with kde is it is far more resource intensive recently
<SnowmanX11> coz_: but I dislike KDE. I also do not know that much as Gnome
<coz_> SnowmanX11,   I see,,, is this on a desktop or a laptop?
<SnowmanX11> coz_: 4 years old cheap desktop
<hylian> edbian, no. this should all be super easy, and gui. but i know that's not your fault. it would be faster to just reinstall it than to write a custom file.
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  that should be no problem... I would simply remove kubuntu-desktop and plasma-netbook and install ubuntu-desktop
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  then log off or restart then log into the gnome desktop
<edbian> hylian, perhaps it would be faster for you ;)
<dinzy> yeah edbian, I have some graphical issues in Xubuntu.
<sudipta> my 4gb pendrive does not show on inserting into the usb port...can anyone help?
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  understand that the next version of ubuntu 11.04  will have the netbook edition by default on start up if you have ati or intel video
<dinzy> I see that some fonts are little blurred
<dinzy> any help?
<hylian> does anyone know of a grub gui program i can install that will just let me change the values at will, and who created grub2 so i can send a rather disgruntled email? just kidding. :)
<dinzy> in graphical configuration..
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  you would have to log off and choose classic gnome or classic gnome ( no effect) for regular gnome
 * hylian bashes his skull into a wall
<sudipta> can anybody help
<sudipta> ??
<ruan> sudipta: does it show up if you type "lsusb"
<ruan> sudipta: in a terminal
<sudipta> <ruan>yeah
<ruan> sudipta: then you might have to mount it manually
<sudipta> <ruan>how?
<edbian> hihihi100, Is there a .Trash in your /root folder?
<ruan> sudipta: sudo fdisk -l
<sudipta> <ruan>and why?
<SnowmanX11> coz_: I just would like to provide a simple surface with a few big icons to choose the core things that they would use on daily bases and not the whole entire menu (independently from Gnome or KDE)
<ruan> sudipta: find the device name, eg. /dev/sdc
<ruan> sudipta: i dont know why, but i guess it happens
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  then go with the gnome netbook edition ...let me see what that is called
<lusmus> what is the diff from altanative cd?
<ruan> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<hihihi100> edbian, everytime I try to access that dir, the small clock icon will appear and do nothing else, it just waits for an eternity
<sudipta> <ruan>that means i have to mount it every time
<sudipta> <ruan> manually
<ruan> sudipta: you could make a bash script for that
<edbian> hihihi100, Can you access it via the terminal?
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  it is called  ubuntu-netbook
<dinzy> Any one free to help me?
<dinzy> i have a question.
<sudipta> <ruan>can it be done automatically upon inserting
<hihihi100> edbian, cd /root
<dinzy> Why doesnt my other drives show in Linux?
<hihihi100> bash: cd: /root: Permission denied
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ sudo cd /root
<hihihi100> [sudo] password for hihihi100:
<hihihi100> sudo: cd: command not found
<FloodBot1> hihihi100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dinzy> i mean other partitions
<edbian> hihihi100, sudo cd /root ?
<sudipta> <ruan>there is a /dev/sdb
<ruan> hihihi100: sudo can't cd
<coz_> hihihi100,  no  :  after cd
<ruan> wait
<edbian> hihihi100, oh I see that
<dinzy> aargh.. i have to try it again here.
<ruan> sudipta: it is possible but it would take a bit of coding :/
<SnowmanX11> coz_: I know, this is what I use on my netbook. But if you compare to Kubuntu Remix, it has more simple surface than the Gnome Remix version. (or netbook as you call it)
<edbian> coz_, He didn't type the :'s those are the response to sudo cd <something>
<lusmus> ruan: why did my installation get me a into like terminal like enviroment?
<coz_> edbian,  ah  then maybe  sudo -i   then   cd /
<edbian> hihihi100, Try sudo -i   then cd /root
<doc1623> Hi, I have a question, I am using Ubuntu as my media center with xbmc hooked to a 50" plasma... but it doesn't utilize the full screen (bout an inch on all sides missing).
<coz_> SnowmanX11,  yes , then I am not sure what it is exactly you want
<sudipta> <ruan>i am using ubuntu for 3 yrs...i have not faced smthng like it
<ruan> lusmus: is it finished installing?
<edbian> doc1623, Change your resolution
<lusmus> ruan: yea i think so
<sudipta> <ruan>it used to mount automaticaaly....
<ruan> sudipta: have you tried re-inserting it?
<nick> which is the size sizeof(width) in C???? :/
<coz_> darn   grocery store... be back in a bit
<nick> a sorry
<ruan> nick: sudo fdisk -l in a terminal
<lusmus> ruan: and i choosed CLI.. i dont know which are better :/
<nick> typedef unsigned short width
<sudipta> <ruan>yesterday i reinstalled ubuntu....only after that this happens
<dinzy> Why doesnt my other drives show in Xubuntu?
<sudipta> <ruan>yeah I have tried that
<dinzy> I have only the Root.
<j0nnyf1ve> join #exaile
<hihihi100> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/582548/
<nick> typedef unsigned short width;  #define WIDTH (8*sizeof(width)) ... i canth find the size of width and i dont understand the code :/
<ruan> width?
<edbian> hihihi100, run ls -la   what's in there?  (you seem to have made it in)
<nick> yea
<nick> i read a CRC code
<ruan> ...i dont understand what hard drive 'width' is.
<nick> unsigned short width
<nick> is the definition of variable
<dinzy> Man.. Where is the Help channel or am in wrong channel?
<dinzy> sigh
<hihihi100> edbian, I think not: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582549/ thats not my trash folder
<nick> i know the char size
<edbian> dinzy, you're in the right place.  It's just that nobody knows how to help you.
<nick> is 1 byte :P
<dinzy> :(
<dinzy> < is clueless
<dinzy> and lost :)
<dinzy> all i ahve is this chat..lol
<dinzy> *have
<nick> but i dont know the size of unsigned short
<ruan> dinzy: have you tried earlier?
<dinzy> with ubuntu.. slight touch
<dinzy> not too depth
<edbian> hihihi100, You're in your home...
<lusmus> ruan: is it cus of cli i get this?
<dinzy> with Xubuntu this is first time.
<ruan> lusmus: im not sure. what happens if you type "startx"?
<dinzy> i like to test and learn things
<lusmus> ruan: terminal envirement
<edbian> hihihi100, Oh wait, no, all of that is owned by root.  You are in the root dir
<dinzy> Which Linux do you guys use?
<ruan> dinzy: ubuntu 10.10 here
<dinzy> great
<greyhatsalafi> crunchbang
<edbian> hihihi100, There is no .Trash   you should make one.  mkdir .Trash/
<dinzy> super
<oCean> dinzy: this is support channel, for social chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dinzy> Thanks ocean.. I will
<lusmus> ruan: tells me that i need to install that thing to use that command i think..
<dinzy> how to join?
<dinzy> lol
<ruan> lusmus: then install it, if you wish to access the gui.
<oCean> dinzy: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dinzy> hang on with me guys
<greyhatsalafi> type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dinzy> ok
<ruan> or /j
<ruan>  /j #channel
<oCean> ruan: that is an alias, does not work in all clients
<ruan> worked in xchat and irssi and chatzilla
<lusmus> ruan: i dont know if i choosed right method.. to installing.. i choosed CLI :/
<ruan> lusmus: that's not stopping you from installing a GUI
<dinzy>  Thanks ocean.. joined it.
<hihihi100> edbian, I created Trash, i cannot cd to it
<edbian> hihihi100, Did you create .Trash?   or Trash  ??
<hihihi100> .Trash/
<edbian> hihihi100, Who owns it?  What are the permissions on it?
<hihihi100> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2011-03-19 18:21 .Trash
<hihihi100> root
<lusmus> ruan: i thought i
<ruan> lusmus: i think sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   should do it?
<edbian> hihihi100, That is bizarre.  Anybody should be able to cd into it.  What does 'whoami' output?  Are you root right now?
<lusmus> ruan: how much diff is it from installing from a livecd.. the main thing is that i wanted to install like live cd but with a command line interface with the installer
<hihihi100> root@hihihi100-laptop:~# , not hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$, so Im root
<hihihi100> rap, whoami shows hihihi100
<ruan> lusmus: well its a cli install
<hihihi100> edbian, ignore that
<edbian> hihihi100, ok, but you're root in the bash shell so...  Can you ls -la .Trash   (just look into it without going into it?)
<hihihi100> edbian, that was a different terminal
<edbian> hihihi100, What was a different terminal?  I can see your screenshot here...
<hihihi100> edbian, in another terminal, I was trying to access trash
<hihihi100> like hihihi100
<lusmus> ruan: its why i got like this.. or is it the same on whole cd on altanative cd=
<edbian> hihihi100, So you are inside it?  Is it empty?  Can you access Trash using gksudo nautilus?
<ruan> lusmus: well im not sure
<hihihi100> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/582553/
<ruan> lusmus: but as i said, nothing is stopping you from installing ubuntu-desktop and booting it
<doc1623> Hello, I posted a question a few minutes ago, using a pc with ubuntu as my media center connected vi hdmi with a 50" plasma and it doesn't go full screen. I was told to check resolution but it is correct 1920x1080, any other ideas on what to check? Thx in advance
<edbian> hihihi100, What about in gksudo nautilus?
<hihihi100> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582554/
<edbian> hihihi100, You're very good with pastebin :)
<hihihi100> months of bugs.. lol
<edbian> hihihi100, You can't gksudo as root.  Either switch to hihihi10 or just run nautilus as root
<edbian> hihihi100, Also, it looks like the nautilus window might have opened.  Those are not critical errors I don't think.
<zatan> Hi, can anybody explain why in gnome-terminal when I typed in "python" its comes up as version Python 2.5.5 , but if I typed "/usr/bin/python" comes up with Python 2.6 ?
<oleg_> помогите настроить флэш в инете или подскажите правильный линуксовый браузер челллловеку сменившему оболочку и ни х не понимающему  куда он попал
<EClaesson> zatan: Do you have python 2.6 in your PATH?
<doc1623> trying again, does anybody know why plasma via hdmi doesn't go full screen, resolution is set to factory resolution 1920x1080?
<ankreloaded> zatan: because you have two versions of python installed and the old one is in your path?
<hihihi100> edbian, im in trash, its empty, It cannot be empty, I erased some files from my home folder, but didnt delete them from trash
<hihihi100> edbian, no, wait, its the small clock again
<ruan> what video formats can aview view?
<edbian> hihihi100, I'm not surprised it's empty.  I'm expecting that from now on it will work.
<Jordan_U> zatan: Run "which python" to see the default python binary that's executed.
<zatan> EClaesson,  ankreloaded do i need to set up path in .basrc  file ?
<hihihi100> edbian, all the past commands typed in the terminal are gone, i cannot just click up to see them
<edbian> hihihi100, Cause you switched user perhaps?  (the sudo timed out)
<lusmus> what would you choose? wubi or install it around windows?
<zatan> Jordan_U,  ed@ed:~$ which python
<zatan> /usr/local/bin/python
<hihihi100> edbian i dont know
<EClaesson> zatan: PATH=/usr/path/python26:$PATH
<edbian> hihihi100, The files you moved to Trash originally. Are they anywhere or are they just gone?
<EClaesson> Adds python 2.6 to your path
<edbian> hihihi100, Look at the prompt.  you@yourcomputer:...
<zatan> EClaesson,  thanks
<EClaesson> zatan: But then you need to remove 2.5.5 from PATH, or else it might run tat instead
<pankaj_sharma> whats the command to install java sdk?
<ruan> pankaj_sharma: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<erUSUL> pankaj_sharma: sun's or openjdk ?
<zatan> EClaesson,  ed@ed:~$ sudo rm /usr/local/bin/python
<zatan> ed@ed:~$ sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/local/bin/python
<zatan> ed@ed:~$ python
<zatan> Python 2.6.6 (r266:84292, Sep 15 2010, 16:22:56)
<FloodBot1> zatan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zatan> thank u guys ;]
<pankaj_sharma> ruan, erUSUL thanks
<pankaj_sharma> sun
<EClaesson> zatan: No problem :)
<jayant> hello everyone. I downloaded "tuxGuitar" and there isn't any audio played through it. My audio system is fine because i can play audio from rythmbox. On the application's settings, there are only two sound options and i tried both of them and still there isn't any sound played. Can someone help me with this problem please.
<Sary_> Anyone out there to help me out with some problems installing ubuntu?
<edbian> Sary_, Sure, what's the problem.
<Sary_> The problems arent exactly with ubuntu but rather with booting from the USB drive
<erUSUL> !java | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Sary_> I go into my BIOS and change the boot priority to my removable device
<edbian> Sary_, ok...
<Sary_> (which was difficult in the first place because it doesnt tell me what key to use, damn windows...)
<ruan> Sary_: ok, what happens if you try to boot it?
<Sary_> but then, it loads up windows as normal
<edbian> Sary_, Your bios actually has nothing to do with Windows
<edbian> Sary_, Change the bios to ask you at boot time if you can.  Often that is much more clear.
<Sary_> How do I do that?
<b0ss8055> Sary_depends on ur mthrboard
<Sary_> (no the BIOS itself is fine, its that the restart covers my "go into set up using this key" with a silly useless black screen)
<edbian> Sary_, Well ever bios is a little different.  You're gonna have to hunt around you menus.  It's probably near the boot order option
<Sary_> Which is where i've been dicking around... I changed it in boot priority to boot from removable drive,
<bluefrog> doc1623, with nvidia you could have a go at the "overcan compensation". with ATI I don't know
<Sary_> its actually on that now, and im here on windows
<edbian> Sary_, The bios is completely finished doing everything it does by the time windows is running.  If windows is even loading!
<edbian> Sary_, I have no clue what 'go into set up using this key' is
<Sary_> It sure is loading.. so I should restart, go into BIOS again, and find out how to make it ask me what to boot from during boot?
<Sary_> sorry.. you know, press F2 To enter setup, it shows up when you boot
<wasutton3> Does anyone know of a usb fm tuner that is well supported under linux? I have found a few, but they dont seem to be for sale anymore
<louis_> hey
<edbian> Sary_, That is my suggestion yes.  If you tell it to boot CD rom then HDD and there is no CD in the drive or the CD is not bootable, then the machine will go to the hdd and boot windows.  That's probably what is happening wit the USB drive
<jayant> can somebody please help me with a problem with "tuxGuitar" No audio is played through that application
<Hedgehog456> !info clamtk
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.26-1 (maverick), package size 200 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<Abhijit_> wasutton3, what does usb fm tuner does?
<Sary_> Hm... I dont even have a cd drive, i'm on a netbook, but it offers me the option to boot from CD drive... I tried that too, when removable drive didnt succeed
<wasutton3> Abhijit_:  It allows you to listen to FM radio on your comptuer
<doc1623> bluefrog, just checked its Radeon HD 4350
<Abhijit_> wasutton3, hmm you mean read world fm and not online fm?
<edbian> Sary_, Don't worry about CD drive.  You don't have one and you're not using one.  I was just giving that as an example
<bluefrog> doc1623, must be something similar for ATI anyway
<wasutton3> Abhijit_: Yes, its for an in car PC i am building
<Abhijit_> wasutton3, hmm ok
<Sary_> So what's the best way for me to go forward? I'm sorry, I'm a little new to this
<Sary_> I was messing with BIOS back in the days of Windows 98, but I've been without computers for three years now and have lost some of my skills
<ruan> how can i view videos in terminal? aview isnt working
<ruan> ascii of course
<doc1623> bluefrog, ok, I'll check it out... I read somewhere it might be the program that controls the effects...but I set that to no effects
<oleg_>  (((
<EClaesson> Sary_: Are you sure the removable device you are using actually is bootable? Is ubuntu (or whatever is it) properly placed there?
<doc1623> bluefrog thanks for the help, googling it now
<edbian> Sary_, 3 years with computers?!  How do you live?  Anyway, one of two things are going wrong.  One, the usb drive is set set up correctly.  2 the bios is not trying to boot it.  Unfortunately I can't think of a way to test each individually.  I suggest messing with the bios some more and at least confirm that the USB drive should have booted.
<oleg_> нихера  не понимаю
<b0ss8055> Sary_wich software do u usd to make d usb a bootable ubuntu?
<Sary_> I installed ubuntu on the USB drive according to the directions, it all went smoothly... is it bootable or not, I don't know, its a little 4 gig USB drive that I formatted when I installed ubuntu
<edbian> Sary_, If you can get the BIOS to ask you what to boot ti will be very clear whether or not the USB drive is set up correctly
<CraftLawrence> Привет всем.
<xrdodrx> !ru | oleg_
<ubottu> oleg_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sary_> I did get to a screen where it offered to boot from what operating system, but only offered Windows 7 as an option
<Sary_> does that mean my USB drive isn't bootable, and if so can I change that?
<Hedgehog456> is everything in 'universe' repository safe?
<b0ss8055> Sary_dat means ur usb is nt booting
<edbian> Sary_, I'm not familiar with the screen you're talking about.  I can't say what it means.
<pankaj_Sharm> cantt say
<Sary_> Oh wow, now I'm looking and it doesn't even seem to read my USB drive... let me dig, I'll be back
<magicianlord> what is mode 0755 and 1777 in fstab?
<doc1623> Sary_ , it may not be able to find the mbr... try to redo the usb, google billix usb for a good tutorial
<BCMM> is it possible to install ubuntu from another OS, such as from a different Live CD?
<magicianlord> yes BCMM
<tangibleghost> <Hedgehog456> what do you mean by safe? Malware-free? yes. Guaranteedto work as advertised? nope!
<david234> Is there a command to automatically customize the kernel drivers for my computer?
<BCMM> magicianlord: how?
<Sary_> Oh! It reads my USB drive but now it's no longer read as a USB drive, it reads it as "Local Disk" "Install Ubuntu Netbook"
<edbian> Sary_, You got it. :)
<BCMM> (i've already got a GRML netboot server and don't really want to have to set it up to boot ubuntu too, for a single install)
<oleg_>  oleg_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oleg_> что то члабо помогает непонятная ссылка
<b0ss8055> Sary_ check this out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-bios-boot-options/
<edbian> david234, The Ubuntu kernel has tons of drivers (called modules) in it already so that it works on just about any computer.  You can get more compact kernels.  It is not easy.  This is one of the ideas behind Gentoo
<magicianlord> BCMM: the live iso comes with a windows installer. i dont recommend tha tthough
<dArKd3ViL> +1
<Sary_> Awesome, I'm going to try this again, thanks!
<david234> edbian I left gentoo because it was much to much effort to maintain :) But I want tux at boot :D
<edbian> Sary_, :)  have fun
<edbian> david234 tux at boot?
<tangibleghost> does anyone know how to map the two-finger tap on a touchpad to a button? Mine is currently button #2 and I want button #3
<BCMM> magicianlord: nah, i don't want to install from windows. i'm talking about running the linux installer program, but from a different linux system
<BCMM> like i said, i already have a GRML netboot setup that i'd like to use
<BCMM> (to install ubuntu on a system with no cd drive)
<ankreloaded> BCMM: By another linux system, do you mean installing over a network...as in lan?
<jont2383> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BCMM> ankreloaded: no, what i mean is, does ubuntu have an installer than can be run from another distro
<BCMM> ankreloaded: e.g. a live cd that works better with certain hardware
<BCMM> (or, in my case, an existing netboot setup)
<EClaesson> #ubuntu-offtopic
<EClaesson> sorry
<Jeruvy> jayant: have a check at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255089.html
<BCMM> installing ubuntu is offtopic?
<BCMM> ok, bye.
<edbian> EClaesson, ?
<sudipta> i have a 4gb pendrive that does not show up when into the usb port...though it is mounted(lspci)...what to do?can anybody help?
<jayant> Jeruvy: ok....thanks
<EClaesson> edbian: I missed a / j  I tried to join the channel and missed a few keys :P
<edbian> EClaesson, hahaha, you really offended BCMM.
<sudipta> is there anyone who can help me?
<EClaesson> edbian, yes, that mistyping came in a rather bad moment :P
<ankreloaded> hahaha
<b0ss8055> sudipta: u mean its not autoplaying?
<Cube``> hey, i'm having a problem with permissions on my box running apache2 and recess-php-framework
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>yeah....it is mounted...but does not show anywhere
<jayant> hello everyone. I have usb modem and i use sakis3G to connect to internet. I have connected my laptop to my desktop via lan. How can i share that internet connection on my laptop...I want to access the same internet on both
<BCMM> sorry for misunderstanding
<edbian> BCMM, yeah he wasn't talking to you.  hahaa
<EClaesson> Really sorry BCMM, wasn't meant for you at all
<edbian> BCMM, In response to your question.  I am not aware of an installer that installs to another computer.  But if you get the installer running you can use it to install to any hdd connected to that machine.
<BCMM> EClaesson: still not sure if jont2383 was referring to me or not...
<BCMM> edbian: that wasn't what i was asking about, but thanks
<BCMM> i'm asking if it is possible to run the ubuntu installer from another distro
<jont2383> BCCM : did i accidently type something ?
<BCMM> for example, run it from a non-ubuntu live cd
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>are u there?
<BCMM> the network thing is basically irrelevant; that just happens to be how i'm booting the system
<b0ss8055> sudipta:does it workd 4 u earlier?or is it lyk this frm the 1st tym?
<edbian> BCMM mmmmm,  perhaps.  You can download the source, compile it, and then try to run it. It's just a program.  Will it work?  I don't know.  (seems like it probably won't be able to find the files it needs to copy)
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>earlier it worked fine...yesterday i reinstalled my ubuntu 10.10...after that this weird problem occured
<BCMM> i'm not looking to go to that much trouble; just wondering if it's an option that's already sorta-supported
<BCMM> i mean, that sounds like more trouble than setting up ubuntu netbooting properly
<b0ss8055> sudipta:is it showing under media folder?
<steve0hh> hello!
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>nope....but it shows on lsusb
<edbian> BCMM Yeah it would be a tremendous amount of trouble.  I'm not aware of a pre-configured solution like you're looking for.
<HelloWorld123> I have a default installation of Ubuntu: do I have kdm, xdm, or gdm?  I'm trying to find the place to get Synergy to autostart.
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>and in system->admin->disk utility
<erUSUL> HelloWorld123: gdm
<HelloWorld123> tx
<edbian> HelloWorld123, gdm
<edbian> HelloWorld123, gdm -> gnome, kdm -> kde, xdm -> xfce
<ruan> what does gdm stand for? gnome desktop mode?
<pankaj_Sharm> !gdm
<BCMM> ruan: gnome display manager
<edbian> ruan, gnome display manager.  it's the login screen
<l1nuxman> log file to view hostnames for remote user logins?
<ruan> thanks
<b0ss8055> Sudipta:is it showing mounted in the disk utility?
<ruan> close enough
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>yeah
<edbian> l1nuxman, /var/log/auth.log
<BCMM> ruan: it's a "display manager" in that it manages graphical logins on a display
<l1nuxman> edbian, but I don't see any ip's or hostnames
<fizy[laptop]> hey guys, does ubuntu 10.04 come on a cd or a dvd?
<edbian> l1nuxman, Then the only logins were local.   You won't get hostnames in the log.
<l1nuxman> ohhh
<edbian> fizy[laptop], cd (both I think)
<shri31> ya both
<townes> no sound in ubuntu 10.04, under gnome-volume-control no hardware is listed...?
<edbian> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<shri31> change the settings in sound preferences.
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: ok. i am trying to find out wich of my unlabeled rewritable discs contains ubuntu, and im in a hurry so yeah
<HelloWorld123> So I'm looking for the configuration files to autostart Synergy and QuickSynergy at /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default
<joe_9> in ubuntu I've included libjpeg as part of my application. However I am unable to find certain methods, how can I see what header file my version of libjpeg has?
<townes> shri31, if you mean selected a device, there are none to select
<edbian> fizy[laptop], sudo fdisk -l will list which are linux partitions
<b0ss8055> sudipta:u tried unplugging n plugging it again?
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>yeah
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: nono. im installing linux on mmy new computer, and i know i have a ubuntu disc somewhere, i just want to search as few discs as possible
<sacarlson>  HelloWorld123: I normaly use cron to autostart add a line with @reboot
<b0ss8055> Sudipta:tried rebooting with the usb drive inserted?
<shri31> @townes:what does alsa mixer show
<Somelauw> Hi
<Kochanka> Hi all
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>yaeh
<pankaj_Sharm> whats the command to remove a user
<edbian> fizy[laptop], You wanna check the CD's?  Put them in the drive while windows is running.  It will show up all Ubuntu-y
<shri31> Hi kochanka
<Somelauw> When using ubuntu with awesome some features seeem to be missing
<Somelauw> Like automatic updates.
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: i know. i just want to do that with as few discxs as possible
<edbian> Somelauw, Look at system -> admin -> update manager
<edbian> fizy[laptop], Magically read the CD's with your bare eyes
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: they arae rewritable, so i dont lable them
<BCMM> hmm looks like debbootstrap can do that https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/hppa/linux-upgrade.html
<BCMM> thanks anyway!
<edbian> fizy[laptop], There is no faster way to check them than to check them
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: i already found it. thanks
<Somelauw> edbian: Yes, but when I try to update something, it won't prompt for a password and work.
<edbian> fizy[laptop], good :)
<zth> hey guys.. i'm going to record a nylon acoustic guitar with a condensator microphone, and it's a pretty fast plucked piece. i want a good balance between the high/low strings. could anyone point me in the right direction with microphone placement?
<edbian> Somelauw, How are you trying to update?
<fizy[laptop]> well i just didnt want to check rw dvds if it was on a cd
<cosmo> after I tried to install the linux sound card drivers from the maker's website I lost all sound and nothing shows in the hardware tab of sound preferences, I uninstalled alsa-base and alsa-util, rebooted, installed those to again and ran sudo alsa force-reload and I still have no sound and nothing shows in the hardware tab of sound preferences, any ideas?
<townes> shri31, I could be mistaken, but I don't think I've ever had alsamixer in 10.04. I should install it?
<edbian> zth, That has nothing to do with ubuntu?
<Somelauw> edbian: MOD4 + R: update-manager
<edbian> fizy[laptop], It's probably on a CD ;)
<San_> how to get backtrack on linux
<zth> edbian, word, didn't realize i was in this channel and did a amsg lol
<edbian> Somelauw, MOD4 + R is not a valid command?
<shri31> try it . gnome-alsamixer
<edbian> zth, haha
<Somelauw> edbian MOD4 is the windoze key
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>are u there?
<townes> shrey, not installed. I'll install and see if that takes me anywhere
<Somelauw> edbian: And r is lowercase
<townes> shri31, , not installed. I'll install and see if that takes me anywhere
<b0ss8055> sudipta:sory a litl bsy here...will be back
<Somelauw> edbian: I am using awesome, remember
<edbian> Somelauw, OOOhh, didn't know you were on awesome.  What does that key-binding do then?
<marc__> suddenly my machine is saying that network is not enabled even though i have a connection. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>ok
<shri31> are you sure your hardware doesnt have a problem?
<sudipta> can anybody else help?
<townes> shri31, I have no idea really.
<edbian> marc__, Right click the applet, enable networking checkbox
<shri31> do you dual boot?
<marc__> edbian, its greyed out
<townes> I don't
<edbian> marc__, sudo service networking restart
<mdg2> Hello!  It is possible to remove distros from the list in the Startup Disk Creator?
<marc__> edbian, will try, hold
<edbian> marc__, holding...
<shri31> Did u try plugging in the headphones while booting
<sudipta> is there anybody who can help me....having a weird problem
<Somelauw> edbian: It is like Alt+f2 in gnome (launching a program)
<townes> shri31, I don't recall specifically but it's possible
<shri31> @sudipta:??
<edbian> Somelauw, ok.  So what does this have to do with updating programs?
<townes> (gnome-alsamixer is blank, or when I click on sound card properties it exits out)
<marc__> edbian, say unknown commnd restart
<sudipta> shri31:yeah
<mdg2> Hello!  It is possible to remove distros from the list in the Startup Disk Creator?
<Somelauw> Also (stupid question). What does sudo aptitude auto-remove do?
<sudipta> <shri31>my pendrive does not show up
<edbian> marc__, Did you make a typo??
<sudipta> <shri31>pls....help me!!!!
<cosmo> townes, same problem here
<shri31> @townes:may be the kernel isnt recognising your audio chip so try plugging in the headphones so that the kernel loads your driver module during boot time
<marc__> edb, illtry again but think not
<townes> shri31, alright will give that a go in a sec
<townes> cosmo, how long has it been going on?
<shri31> wassup sudipta
<marc__> edbian, now it says restart:unknown instance
<sudipta> <shri31>not good....having a weid problem
<Somelauw> When I try to update something, it won't prompt for a password when I click "update"
<cosmo> townes, since I tried to install the linux drivers from the manufacturer
<Somelauw> edbian: And I can easily work around that, but I am just wondering why that happens.
<edbian> Somelauw, removes packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies but are no longer needed.
<marc__> edbian, and placed a lightbulb next to network manager that say networking not enabled
<townes> cosmo, ah. what's tripping me up is that I didn't try updating anything when this happened =/... maybe you could roll back your drivers?
<edbian> marc__, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   (does that work?)
<DaGeek247> i have a windows XP Pro cd, and a 20GB secondary partition. how do i install windows XP and keep ubuntu? (its on the first partition)
<marc__> edbian, ill try
<shri31> @sudipta: goto Administration-> disk utility. try to mount it. if not possible.format it!
<cosmo> townes, I dont know how
<Somelauw> edbian: Some website told me that removes old kernels, but I am scared that it will remove windoze too.
<edbian> Somelauw, How are you trying to update?
<edbian> Somelauw, it will not remove windows.  I guarantee that
<edbian> Somelauw, it might remove old kernels.  I'm not sure.  the old kernels are packages just like anything else.
<Somelauw> i also prefer to leave at least 2 kernels on my system.
<sudipta> <shri31>in disk utility i can not mount it...or amy other pd
<edbian> marc__, Different command, some effect
<townes> cosmo, I've never done it..google or ask here maybe
<shri31> try formatting
<Somelauw> edbian: what is the safest way to remove them?
<francesco_> stupidta ... try fdisk
<cosmo> townes, thats what I have been doing for at least 4 hours
<edbian> Somelauw, Finding the packages manually in synaptic and removing exactly the ones you want.  Now how are you trying to update your software?
<b0ss8055> <sudipta> u hav gparted?
<townes> cosmo, haha I feel you... let me see if I can try to look it up
<sudipta> <b0ss8055>no
<Somelauw> edbian: win + r, and then typing update-manager and then pressing enter
<marc__> edbian, command  not found
<Somelauw> edbian: And then selecting "update"
<l1nuxman> so if two users are logged in under the same user, if I type history, it would show the combination of our commands?
<edbian> Somelauw, And then the update-manager launches correct?
<Somelauw> edbian: And then nothing happens, while it should open gksudo
<b0ss8055> <sudipta>try installing it.nice gui partition manager
<Somelauw> To prompt for a password.
<greppy> l1nuxman: no.
<Somelauw> So, maybe it has problems with popups or somethin
<shri31> @townes: i jus found the dummest workaround for solving all ubuntu10.04 sound related bugs.... INSTALL KDE!!!
<marc__> edbian, restarting did not work either
<townes> cosmo, go to synaptic and search for your sound driver
<l1nuxman> greppy, how can I view the other persons?
<townes> shri31, hahaha
<edbian> Somelauw, update-manager in a terminal.  keep in mind that typing in the passwords lasts for about 15 minutes
<shri31> it worked for me !!
<edbian> marc__, I think you're making a typo
<Somelauw> edbian: Although I can't test now, since I already installed updates.
<greppy> l1nuxman: you can't really, it's in memory associated with their shell.
<townes> shri31, I believe you :)
<b0ss8055> i cant here my empathy alert tone..help me pls
<Somelauw> edbian: I worked around by typing gksudo update-manager in a terminal
<shri31> i aint kiddin
<l1nuxman> greppy, but it must be somewhere in logs no?
<Somelauw> edbian: But I wonder why it won't show that popup
<edbian> Somelauw, It is remembering the password for 15 minutes
<shri31> install kde-plasma-desktop
<marc__> edbian, nope copy and pasted your command
<edbian> Somelauw, I'm not really worried about it.  I'm SURE it's secure.  It's probably caching the password.
<townes> shri31, I might very well give that a go if I can't figure it out by tomorrow
<meteoro> yo?
<green__> I lost my X11/xorg.conf file when i tried to get compiz 9x
<edbian> marc__, What part of the command does it complain about?  Can you pastebin the error?
<townes> cosmo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634 allegedly that might work, I'm going to give it a go and see
<kalash61> I want to install multiseat in ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10, I have 2 monitors 2 mice 2 keyb and a dual head Nvidia, help please
<Somelauw> edbian: I didn't saw update progress either. Just nothing happened.
<shri31> if the problem is related to ubuntu10.04(gnome)... it will be resolved... else there is something wrong with the driver (or) hardware (or) ..i dont know!!
<edbian> Somelauw, Perhaps there was no updates?  Or very few and it went very fast.
<marc__> edbian, tried it again, it said reconfiguring devices, but still has enable networking in grey
<kalash61> anybody knows something about multiseat?
<edbian> marc__, mmmm, what did you do that caused this issue originally?
<marc__> edbian, just a restart
<marc__> edbian, should i try to resart again?
<edbian> marc__, can you pastebin /etc/networking/interfaces   ?  Restarts never hurt but I don't think it'll help.
<Somelauw> edbian: It worked after I did the gksudo from terminal trick and there were definitely updates.
<edbian> Somelauw, I thin if you run as a normal user and then hit the update button it would ask
<qwebirc26475> hello
<qwebirc26475> How can I disable user login in Ubuntu Server?
<qwebirc26475> I just want to boot the computer without typing the password
<townes> brb
<qwebirc26475> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<marc__> edbian,  I have no /etc/networking  just a 'network" and a "network manager"
<edbian> marc__, Well that probably explains that!  sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<marc__> edbian, ok, will try
<edbian> marc__, do this instead:  gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Oins> Hi. I try to mount my ftp server with curlftpfs. The main problem now is, that the username contains an @ symbol (user@domain) and curlftpfs stops after the @. So, "curlftpfs user=name@domain ..." only use as username "name" and not "name@domain". Any ideas?
<edbian> marc__, And that means the previous command is.  sudo service network restart
<Oins> btw. user="name@domain" does not work too
<qwebirc26475> just tell me. is it possible to disable user login in ubuntu server?
<Sary_> Hi guys its Sary again... having the same problem but with some more interesting details
<edbian> Sary_, usb boot on a netbook right...
<Sary_> thats right
<Sary_> so here's something interesting... I tried to autoplay from my USB in windows and it didnt work... I decided to reformat my USB drive and re-install the whole usb boot thing to my usb
<Sary_> so I did that, went to BIOS, and disabled booting from hard drive and booting from CD drive,
<qwebirc26475> -&#58;ALL EXCEPT root&#58;LOCAL
<Kochanka> lol:d
<Sary_> and then when it booted after that, it gave me this message:
<Sary_> Reboot and select proper boot device or Insert boot media in selected Boot Devices
<Sary_> press any key to continue
<Sary_> etc. so its not reading the usb as a proper boot device,
<qwebirc26475> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Sary_> AND when I shut it down and shut it back on, I missed going into BIOS and it still went to windows 7 even though I had everything else disabled
<qwebirc26475> anyone
<edbian> Sary_, You told it to boot a CD drive it doesn't have!
<marc__> edbian, wont let me do it
<Sary_> nono, I told it to boot USB drive
<Sary_> or "Removable Drive" in my BIOS
<edbian> marc__, What won't let you do what?
<edbian> Sary_, ooooo
<edbian> Sary_, Yeah the drive is not set up correctly
<Sary_> I have to assume from this point that its not set up correctly, but the question is how do I set it up correctly? lol
<Sary_> the .exe install and the .iso are both on my desktop, I find them in the install prompt on there for it... it seems to be installing properly
<Sary_> and yet it isn't working
<Sary_> I've already tried re-installing it, what to do from here?
<Sary_> incidentally its set as a FAT32 drive
<marc__> edbian, gksudo gedit /etc/networking/interfaces
<Sary_> Perhaps that should be changed?
<edbian> marc__, there is no networking.   it's gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<EClaesson> Does Ubuntu 10.10 use Metacity?
<ruan> EClaesson: i think so
<edbian> EClaesson, it is installed but compiz is turned on be default which replaces it.  so no
<induz> hello
<EClaesson> So Compiz is the dafault? Thank you.
<EClaesson> *default
<marc__> edbian, it reports auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<induz> can some one tell me how to make ID badge ? is there a upgradeable s/w for openoffice?
<dmytro> Bunch of standard applet indicators (hope I`m calling it properly) just vanished from my Natty 'classic' panel.  No clock, no calendar, no shutdown buttons  shows up anymore. Just keyboard and NM. Reboot dosn`t help. What should I do?
<Sary_> edbian, did I lose ya?
<edbian> marc__, Ok good. that file is fine.  does sudo lspci  list our interfaces?
<edbian> Sary_, I just don't know how to fix it :(
<ploks> Hello
<Sary_> Damn. Alright. I'll go dig around some more. Thanks anyway.
<edbian> Sary_, Good luck!
<l1nuxman> anyone use acct?
<marc__> edbian, yes it report all my devices
<raven> how to controll rhythmbox via ssh
<edbian> marc__, mmmm, I'm not really sure...
<edbian> marc__, actually try this:  http://www.ubun2.com/question/573/networking_disabled_ubuntu_1004
<neiz> I have a 10.10 install, is there an easy way to 'update' to 11.04?
<marc__> edbian,  ok thanks
<edbian> neiz, There will be when it comes out.  Go to system -> admin -> software sources and check the box from 'LTS releases' to 'normal' releases.  Then when it comes out use update manager
<edbian> marc__, it worked?
<marc__> yes i think so
<marc__> edbian, i thinks so
<edbian> marc__, Hurray!
<Polah> How would I modify my hosts file to redirect a domain to a specific IP? bukkit.org is pointed to 174.36.220.118, and as my DNS has not updated to point to the new IP I want to set it in my hosts file to point to 174.129.154.164
<amin_> i used the Virtual mouse for couple of days and now that I have a mouse the virtual mouse does not stop my number section (numkeys) of the keyboard doesnot work either the num key is on or off what should I do?????
<marc__> edbian, thanks
<edbian> marc__, no problem buddy
<Spi_Waterwing> hm.  Anyone want to tell me why chmod and chown aren't working on some of my files?
<edbian> Polah, At the top just add the line.  There are a couple other things there two about 127.0.0.1 you can put it above those
<oCean> Polah, add a new line "ip  hostname" and save it
<Polah> Oh, I did bukkit.org <ip>, so I should do <ip> bukkit.org?
<Polah> edbian, oCean, thank you very much
<edbian> Polah, no problem
<induz> is there any s/w for ID badge making on ubuntu??
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone .A couple of problem with my ubuntu lucid on dell inspiron 600.The asla mixer was working fine earlier along with the "PCM" button but now it does not and only the master volume works.I remember getting an error message about something like "ICH" device not working and dont know what do now
<induz>  is there any s/w for ID badge making on ubuntu??
<oCean> induz: no need to repeat that quickly
<induz> there seems to be numerous on windows
<skullboy> does doing a live install decrease the chance of success
<EClaesson> If i installed Ubuntu with the windows installer, is it possible to resize the harddrive/partition?
<induz> I thought its not gone so i asked it again
<ruan> you could run one on wine
<EClaesson> I just realized i picked a too small disk size :(
<EClaesson> *possible without damaging my windows install
<Spi_Waterwing> EClaesson: gparted can resize partitions; I think it throws up warnings if you can't move it
<joe_9> Can I remove libjpeg62?
<ruan> !info libjpeg62
<ubottu> libjpeg62 (source: libjpeg6b): The Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (version 6.2). In component main, is optional. Version 6b-16.1 (maverick), package size 86 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ruan> optional.
<astley> I am having trouble using the wireless capability on my wireless internet card, in the past i have installed the driver and it showed me the signal strength of the individual networks but did not let me log on...
<macabre> hey all, when i hooked my laptop to my tv to use it as a monitor for some reason my x org conf file was over written, i am stuck at very low res for both my monitor and tv, and suggestions?
<macabre> i am running 10.04 on a macbook pro 2,2
<mbrigdan> So, can someone here explain to me the whole OpenOffice vs LibreOffice thing? Is one better than the other? Are they identical?
<macabre> any*
<astley> I am having trouble using the wireless capability on my wireless internet card, in the past i have installed the driver and it showed me the signal strength of the individual networks but did not let me log on, i either used the rt3090 or rt5090 driver
<astley> thanks in advance
<G00053> astley: i had to blacklist a driver in order to get mine to work ? what is the model number of the card ?
<astley> how do i find that out again?
<mandad123> hi
<astley> G00053: how exactly, thanks btw
<oCean> mbrigdan: that's not really an ubuntu issue. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<mandad123> how could i rezise ubuntu
<mirthman> i need help with serial port commands
<mirthman> any one good with this?
<G00053> well i just looked on the box because i had just bought the card, maybe have a look a any documentaion that came with your comp
<rlankfo> a/win 35
<G00053> then type that model number into ubuntu forums and i garuntee you'll probably find something
<oCean> mirthman: is that an ubuntu issue?
<mirthman> no, i just need help figuring out how to get line state
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<astley> what can i type in the terminal to find the model number of my wireless card?
<oCean> mirthman: so it is offtopic for this channel.
<mirthman> ok
<mandad123> how could i rezise ubuntu
<mcl0vin> i just upgrade to ubuntu 10 , now when i start my laptop i get error in the worksapce
<mbrigdan> oCean, Well, given that 11.04 is switching to LibreOffice, I just want to know if I should switch or stay. Will it cause me future problems if I don't switch?
<oCean> mbrigdan: 11.04 issues are handled in #ubuntu+1, not here
<astley> what can i type in the terminal to find the model number of my wireless card?
<Kyle__> How do you add interface specific routes in /etc/network/interfaces?
<induz> I am looking for a s/w to make siple ID badge card/
<mandad123> how could i rezise ubuntu
<Kyle__> I tried entering it for the second interface like I do the first, but then they both show up as default routes (which is bad).
<mandad123> how could i resize ubuntu
<oCean> astley: try lspci -nv or sudo lshw -C network
<mcl0vin> can someone help me please
<Kyle__> mandad123: You're looking at resizing the drive it's on.  Boot off of the cd, go into live mode, you can use gparted from there to do it nicely.
<oCean> !please > mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin, please see my private message
<mandad123> just i 've instal ubuntu in win7
<mcl0vin> oCean: got it
<mcl0vin> i need help with my laptop, after i upgrade, i no longer get my menus in my workspace
<neXyon> hrm, I have a really strange behaviour here... if I run "setcap 'CAP_NET_RAW,CAP_NET_ADMIN+eip' java" on my java binary, java stops working: "java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" o_O anyone any clue why?
<ruan> neXyon: looks like java isn't installed properly
<martin__> yu
<neXyon> ruan: it works without setting the caps...
<SanterDT> Anybody knows how configure Hydra GTK ?
<ruan> oh
<G00053> astley: check this out for more info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<G00053> there is links to how-to's for just about every card there
<Lancelot> Problem: The su command isn't working correctly for me. I enter my password and it says authentication failure
<G00053> lancelot try sudo
<Jordan_U> !root | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello peope. I am using the broadcom STA wireless driver, but i am getting very slow speed. Is there some other, maybe b43(22) specific driver i could try?
<ruan> hmm
<ruan> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Lancelot> Jordan_U, ...interesting
<Lancelot> G00053, it worked this time
<Kyle__> How do you add interface specific routes in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ruan> imho, these drivers should be integrated into ubuntu or a network manager. i've seen too many people with broadcom issues
<Mcl0vin> i keep getting this error every time i restart The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome".
<Kyle__> ruan: Yea, but I've had netbooks where the generic drivers worked, but the proprietary ones killed it.
<Kyle__> ruan: it's not consistent enough to warrant something like that.
<ruan> Kyle__: network drivers?
<Mcl0vin> !OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome
<ruan> i understand graphic drivers shouldn't be, but these are network drivers, and i havent heard of a problem from them
<ChrisBuchholz> ruan: thanks
<Mcl0vin> !OAFIID
<Kyle__> ruan: broadcom network drivers.  Maybe I misread and combined some lines as they were going past.
<Kyle__> ruan: Yup, network drivers.
<Mcl0vin> anyone here know what could be the issue with me getting this error "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome"."
<ruan> i've only heard positive feedback from the broadcom drivers
<ruan> so far
<Kyle__> ruan: The closed source onces, and the ndis drivers both can be really flaky on some hardware.
 * Kyle__ shrugs
<Kyle__> ruan: I lived through it though, and came across dozens of other posts from other people who were having issues with the same hardware at the time.
<Lancelot> Jordan_U, do you know of any good tutorials on how to use the terminal?
<Lancelot> and the shell?
<Kyle__> The open source drivers are the best option tos start with, at least that's how I feel :)
<Mcl0vin> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome".
<G00053> lancelot, me and you are in the same boat. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5004922#post5004922
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lancelot> awesome, thanks guys!
<dskippy> I think I got confused with my ISOs I downloaded and might have installed the sever version. Is thee a simple way to tell? There's no X11 installed.
<dskippy> Will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop get me to where I would be had I installed the desktop version or is there some extra stuff I should do?
<randomuser> can someone confirm that ubuntu, by default, is not ssh ready?
<edbian> dskippy, that's enough
<trinikrono> randomuser: it is
<edbian> randomuser, It can ssh to others but it is not an ssh server by default
<ruan> randomuser: the client is ssh ready
<ruan> randomuser: ssh server is really easy to install though
<ChrisBuchholz> ruan: when i install the b43-fwcutter package as described, i dont get the prompt to extract and install the firmware as shown in the guide. It just installs and thats it. And it doesnt show up under "additional drivers"
<randomuser> so i need openssh-server, got it
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, can you reboot and pastebin the output dmesg  ?
<edbian> randomuser, yes
<randomuser> and the default firewall is wide open now? WTF?
<edbian> randomuser, yep.  That's because Ubuntu is secure enough to have a wide open firewall.  Real security purists will tell you how you should never need a firewall.
<edbian> randomuser, It's always been wide open IRRC
<abou-mocro> hallllo allemaaal
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: sure. I hsould say, that i am on natty, but the package also exists here.
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, It's been there for a long time.  Since before 7.10 for sure
<abou-mocro> hello everyone
<Mcl0vin> anyone got any suggestion on how i could fix OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome?
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: i willrrestart and paste dmesg
<Mcl0vin> error when loading up
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, I'm eagerly awaiting
<ruan> ChrisBuchholz: just check if it works as expected when you reboot though
<edbian> ruan, ChrisBuchholz That's probably a safe decision
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, If it is working I do not need to see dmesg
<Mcl0vin> i am seeking help with issue in "OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome"
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian, ruan how would i check if it works? It doesnt appear under Additional hardware drivers. Only the broadcom STA does, which is the one i DONT wanna use beccause its damn slow
<ruan> ChrisBuchholz: just check if its fast
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582608/
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, Can you connect to a network?
<ruan> ChrisBuchholz: after reboot
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: yes i am connected, but that is via Broad STA driver
<ChrisBuchholz> broadcom*
<Chr|s_> how come sound events sound kind of distorted and scratchy? what can I do to fix this?
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian, ruan: i dont think b43-fwcutter installs. It says on the documentation it has to extract and install the driver, but it only installs the package. Doesnt ask me about xtracting firmware and so
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, you not not appear to be using the b43 driver.  (the fwcutter thing)
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: yes, that is what i am saying :D
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, It didn't load any firmware either.  dmesg would have said so
<edbian> so we're agreed then...
<edbian> haha
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: but why am i not
<Mcl0vin> no one here knows what i am talking about ?
<ChrisBuchholz> i install b43-fwcutter, edbian, and then what?
<edbian> can you sudo apt-get purge fwcutter   and sudo apt-get install fwcutter   and show me what is says?
<Mcl0vin> i should ve not upgrade :(
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: fwcutter or b43-fwcutter?
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, This is a broadcom BCM43xx chip right?
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: yes
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, b43-fwcutter.  I abbreviated
<usuario> aaaaaaaaa
<ruan> usuario: ?
<oarion7> hi everyone. if i missed an error message that displayed on boot time before x and gnome started, is there a way i can view from the terminal all the information that came up on the screen as ubuntu was loading?
<usuario> emmmmm
<ruan> oarion7: the logs?
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582612/
<ruan> i have no idea if they log at boot time though
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: oh, its in danish btw :D
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, Did you purge first?  (I don't speak... german??)
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: yes i did purge first
<ruan> i can slightly comprehend it
<ChrisBuchholz> but it doesnt do anything other than that. Not the first time, second or third time
<G00053> oarion7 try /var/log/boot.log and /var/log/messages
<oarion7> G00053 and ruan, thanks
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, It should have.  Is there an fwcutter?
<edbian> What is the chipset exactly so I can google it?
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: bcm4322
<randomuser> <edbian> randomuser, yep.  That's because Ubuntu is secure enough to have a wide open firewall.  Real security purists will tell you how you should never need a firewall
<randomuser> is this a joke?
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: an fwcutter?
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, package?  a fwcutter besides b43-fwcutter
<edbian> randomuser, no
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: no i dont think so. Not installed anyways
<edbian> randomuser, I am absolutely serious.
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, Usually it outputs stuff about getting the firmware as well.
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: and not when i search either
<uofm49426> does anyone know if ipw2200 driver is patch already
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: yes, the documentation says so, but it doesnt for me
<uofm49426> injection patch
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, what does sudo lspci -k  say about things.  It should list the driver you are using and the other drivers avialable on the system.
<clu3> My box is responding very slowly. I am running only one instance of eclipse, one instance of skype, yet i hvae about 20+ eclipse processes and 10 skype processes. Is this normal?
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: you want the output?
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, sure
<anto> k pasa
<th0r> clu3: close them both and then, in a terminal, type 'killall skype'....same for eclipse
<ruan> clu3: how much ram, and how much swap total/in use?
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, Easier than you having to type it I think
<th0r> clu3: then start them up again
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582617/
<anto> soy español
<randomuser> edbian, so there's no reason that most other distros secure ports by default, and no vulnerabilities in any software?  it's ok for your average joe to run a free-access-to-anon smbd server (which i think is default as well) and open it to the internet?
<ruan> clu3: or are those processes slowing the computer?
<anto> fuck you
<ruan> !language | anto
<ubottu> anto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xangua> !ops | anto
<ubottu> anto: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ATDPRHS> Hello everyone, I have a problem with my Ubuntu, is anyone here can support me?
<anto> jhgfd3456yui
<Flannel> anto: Please mind your language.  This channel is an english channel.
<edbian> ChrisBuchholz, perhaps you should remove the package for the driver you don't wnat to use
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone .A couple of problem with my ubuntu lucid on dell inspiron 600.The asla mixer was working fine earlier along with the "PCM" button but now it does not and only the master volume works.I remember getting an error message about something like "ICH" device not working and dont know what do now
<ChrisBuchholz> edbian: okay, i will try that later. Have to go now. Thank you so far
<clu3> ruan, i'm not sure, even i have now 15 firefox processes  as well. And i am basically running only those 3 apps
<edbian> randomuser, Securing ports makes things 'more secure' but if you have secure software on the system it doesn't matter if outside connections are made to it.  If nothing is listening on a port then that port is secure anyway.  There is no reason to block it.  Furthermore, firewalls break the layering of the Internet.  Middleboxes are not supposed to read the ports of packets.  Just forward them.
<ruan> clu3: you can check up on them with system monitor
<ruan> or top
<edbian> randomuser, This is a controversial topic.  Many people disagree on it.
<clu3> that's how i found out, i used top
<ATDPRHS> Umm
<clu3> htop actually
<ATDPRHS> anyone here can support me or direct me to the correct channel for Ubuntu help & Support?
<edbian> randomuser, Additionally most people have a router these days that does NAT which is affectively firewalling.
<ruan> ATDPRHS: this is the ubuntu help/support channel
<Flannel> ATDPRHS: This is the right channel.  Best way to get help is to just ask your question, and someone will chime in if they know the answer.
<ATDPRHS> uumm
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> thank you Flannel
<edbian> randomuser, Security and usability are often at opposing sides of an issue.  A firewall decreases usability (because it often annoying blocks traffic from newly installed apps) so many people dislike them.  They are widely used though.
<ATDPRHS> well, when I turn on Ubuntu, it doesn't allow me to type in my password
<randomuser> edbian, so if my 'middlebox' is routing traffic to my lan, and I have one box running vsftpd and one running httpd, you're saying packet routing by port is undesirable?
<ATDPRHS> I can't even give me the username password text boxes for me to type anything
<ATDPRHS> What do I do?
<ATDPRHS> 8-)
<ruan> hmmm.
<edbian> randomuser, Packet routing by port is NAT.  Which also is not pure or in accordance with the layering of the Internet.  However it is common because it helps alleviate the IPv4 space problem and it is convenient, and 'more secure' according to some.
<randomuser> edbian, if you want to say that it's turned off to save the end users the hassle of learning what i firewall does, that's fine.  I don't agree with it, but the reasonig is valid.  But don't tell me that anything is absolutely secure
<randomuser> and dont tell me incoming traffic is NAT routed, either.
<ruan> key combo for an onscreen keyboard, perhaps?
<edbian> randomuser, If you have a router incoming traffic is NAT routed.
<edbian> randomuser, The system is secure enough that a firewall is not necessary.
<G00053> this suit is black.... NAT
<edbian> randomuser, security is a matter of opinion.  So some people want more, some people want less.  No natter what the Ubuntu devs do someone will disagree with it.
<astley> I am having trouble using the wireless capability on my wireless internet card, in the past i have installed the driver and it showed me the signal strength of the individual networks but did not let me log on, i either used the rt3090 or rt5090 driver
<valan> no system is secure enough
<edbian> randomuser, see, there are people like valan in the world.
<Starminn> valan: Turn it off and unplug it. That's a secure system.
<edbian> valan, no offense
<G00053> astley , have you managed to figure out the model of the card yet
<valan> Starminn your hard drive may still be physically unsecure
<Starminn> valan: No, because I'm using it to sharpen my tools.
<Frenky> Hello. When I try to set up a new VPN connection my only option is PPTP, what do I have to install to have other options (L2TP etc)?
<randomuser> edbian, so if i were to point my browser at 128.239.26.145; NAT would allow the router ro automagickally know which box behind the gateway i was looking for?
<valan> Starminn good for you
<Guest86001> hello
<gaymann> I want to use 1280x960. The option is not available under Monitor Preferences, I can't do 'xrandr -s 1280x960' and I can't find the xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but I did find an example xorg.conf (I forgot where it is).. I just want to use the superior 1280x960 resolution. 1280x1024 is rong aspect ratio
<Guest86001> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<th0r> edbian: can I give you a hand digging that hole deeper?
<edbian> randomuser, If you point to 128.239.26.145 that is either another machine or a router.  The router will say port 80?  over here -> 192.168.1.2 (or some address)
<Starminn> valan: http://media.techeblog.com/images/weird-fixes.jpg
<edbian> th0r, Sure :)
<Guest86001> How can I make sshd to start on boot?
 * Starminn Okay, I'll go away now. Sorry guys
<edbian> Guest86001, Install openssh-server and it will start on boot automatically
<Polah> How can I delete my chat logs from Empathy?
<Guest86001> edbian: it didnt that's why I am here (ubuntu.server)
<edbian> Starminn, I have to do that twice a week!
<valan> nat is great, but it's not security
<edbian> Guest86001, does this start it: sudo service ssh start
<Starminn> edbian: lol
<skullboy> is ubuntu ultimate edition just an over packed version of ubuntu or are most of the apps convenient
<Starminn> Polah: Probably in a hdiden folder in your home directory.
<dougl> is there a data base of software I have installed that I can export list and use to config other 10.10 install?
<xangua> skullboy: ubuntu ultimate is not supported here
<red2kic> skullboy: Ultimate Garbage.
<randomuser> edbian, the router will redirect there because you told it to; routing of return packets from a locally initated request is handled in NAT tables
<Starminn> Polah: I use Pidgin and mine are in /home/MyUser/.purple/logs/ and so on so forth
<edbian> valan, If port forwarding is all turned off it is effectively an incoming router firewall.
<randomuser> ...if you'll forgive the redundancy
<xangua> dougl you can export a list of installed packages with synaptic
<valan> edbian but i thought you said we don't need firewalls?
<A[p][s][995]> [S]
<A[p][s][995]> [P]
<A[p][s][995]> [A]
<Polah> Starminn: I figured that much, but can't find it. I saw .mission-control and removed that, and there's some posts about ./local/share/Empathy but that doesn't exist
<skullboy> does doing a live install decrease the chance of success
<dougl> xangua, yeah I thot you could - looking at that now, thank you... any pointers?
<edbian> randomuser, the destination router will redirect packets because of the packet's port number.
<edbian> randomuser, what you said about return packets it true
<edbian> valan, :)
<skullboy> does doing a live install decrease the chance of success
<Starminn> Polah: Do you have it set to store chat logs?
<edbian> skullboy, success of what?
<niluu> hi
<niluu> anyone in india?
<skullboy> edbian: installation
<th0r> niluu: I am sure someone is in india
<Polah> Starminn: It stores them; I can look at them through Empathy
<valan> if you maintain very tight and strict control over your system, a firewall probably isn't necessary
<valan> but unless you're doing realtime, 24 hour monitoring, a firewall is probably required
<edbian> skullboy, It is any worse than any other method.  Easiest in my opinion
<valan> on any production system
<Starminn> Polah:  ~/.gnome2/empathy/logs
<niluu> just installed ubuntu & xchat
<edbian> valan, opinion
<valan> of course
<valan> s/a firewall/a properly configured and maintained firewall/
<edbian> valan, of course we assume it's configured properly
<valan> assumption will lead to a compromise
<valan> i work in information assurance and communications security, forgive me if i give more credit to the crackers than most do
<Starminn> Polah: The two places people point to are ~/.gnome2/Empathy/logs && ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<dougl> how do I export a list of installed packages from synaptic?
<randomuser> edbian, the fact that NAT tables work so well is a motivator to have a secure-ish firewall by default; the average end user wont notice it becase of the ESTABLISHED,RELATED rule
<edbian> randomuser, the average user will have no idea no matter what we do
<Kyle__> If you have nothing listening by default, or only secure services listening (ie ssh), the firewall may not slow anything down, but it is kindof supurfulous
<valan> the average user is the people who need to be protected
<G00053> dougl try dpkg -l > text.txt
<Guest86001> changed the port and it's working again
<G00053> text.txt being the file you exported to
<Polah> Starminn, neither of those exist for me
<valan> Kyle__ i don't know anybody who runs a default install
<clu3> i'm not sure why the package consolekit is installed in my box, but its process /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon is spawning about 50 of them. Any advice what is this package? From the apt-cache show: framework for defining and tracking users, sessions and seats
<clu3>  ConsoleKit is a system daemon for tracking what users are logged into the system and how they interact with the computer (e.g. which keyboard and mouse they use)
<clu3> is it essential? can i remove it?
<ruan> !info consolekit
<ubottu> consolekit (source: consolekit): framework for defining and tracking users, sessions and seats. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-4ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 94 kB, installed size 552 kB
<Kyle__> valan: Point taken.  But I did run a pool of guest-only machines with a very-nearly-default install for public internet usage for years.
<Kyle__> :)
<ruan> clu3: not required. you can try removing it
<gregd> hi everyone, I have an fstab question for you all.  I have a version of ubuntu I am running from virtual box.  I have it all set up and I have a share folder.  The problem I am having is the permissions of the share folder mount.  It is mounting with root as the owner.  I am pretty sure I have the right uid and gid numbers right.  Here is my fstab: UbuntuShare     /home/user/ShareFolder      vboxsf    auto
<gregd> defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=006  0  0
<Falst> I seem to be having some troubles with Grub, in that it no longer loads at all on boot
<clu3> ruan, thanks
<valan> Kyle__ also, many people won't realize it if/when a package they install, whether on purpose or inadvertently, opens a port and listens for external connections
<Starminn> Polah: Not usre.
<rblst> hello; i am using lucid 10.04.2 lts with the latest skype (2.1.0.81); ringing works fine but no voice is audible when making the test call; any suggestions please?
<Kyle__> valan: True.  But there you could make the argument about default configs needing to be more secure.
<clu3> ruan, is there a way to find out which packages depend on consolekit? I wanna find out why it's installed in my box
<valan> Kyle__ i would also make the argument about a default firewall needing to drop all new external connections
<LjL> clu3: apt-cache rdepends consolekit
<valan> if the user wants to run an service open to the world, they should manually open the firewall to do so
<clu3> thanks LjL , interesting, lots of looking important packages depend on it, uhm..(gnome-power-manager, gnome-bluetooth...)
<valan> but whatever, the distro devs will do what they want, i only came in here because someone pointed me to a discussion i thought interesting
<clu3> even nautilus
<Kyle__> valan: And as I speak I'm being bitten by a stupid bot trying to get into my home machine... it can't get in, but has used up all my login attempts and I've got to wait for sshd to play nice again.
<killown> where is the alsaconf?
<valan> Kyle__ nobody said security was easy
<killown> my card was not detected, so its was easy when had alsaconf to set it up
<Kyle__> valan: True that.
<valan> and if it is, you've either been doing it for a long time and have lots of experience, or you're not secure
<Kyle__> Looks like I should have remembered to bring my key with me from home.
<Kyle__> valan: Real security is easy, unplug.  Real security with real flexibility, that's the trick.
<Kyle__> ;)
<valan> even unplugging from the net isn't secure
<valan> still have physical security to worry about
<killown> why ubuntu has no alsaconf?
<clu3> people, is there a method to detect a virus in a ubuntu box? Any guidelines? I think my comp is infected. Each application i run, i see 10+ processes for it
<Kyle__> Yea, but if it gets to that point with your home machines, you're screwed.  With your work machines, well, you're still screwed if it gets that far.  Especially with executive's laptops.
<TomV-415> I'm wondering if I have a problem with my boot config.  I just got updated to the latest kernel 2.6.32-30?  But uname -a after reboot shows 2.6.32-24.  Is my update failing to set me to the latest kernel?
<guntbert> valan:  Kyle__ : back to the topic please :-)
<oneliner> conercning file permision with the http server, i was wondering if making the server run as www-data and then set chmod as www-data for groups of file folder and lastly adding www-data the the login user groups
<Falst> anybody know why Grub wouldn't load at all?
<Kyle__> guntbert: Sorry.
<Guest86001> problem was listenaddres
<Guest86001> ss
<valan> Falst define "wouldn't load at all"
<Falst> valan: on boot, it stops before where the grub menu would usually load
<valan> Falst does the system not boot? does it skip the menu?
<Falst> it doesn't boot at all
<Falst> I'm currently on a LiveCD
<Kyle__> clu3: Lookup some rootkit detection stuff.  A linux virus in the wild isn't impossible, but infeasable.  A rootkit is probably what you have, if you have anything actually wrong at all :)
<valan> Falst reinstall grub, probably to the mbr of the first hard drive
<fxhp> How does ubuntu get weather info?
<fxhp> I just set my location
<clu3> Kyle__, thanks
<Kyle__> fxhp: depends on the app or widget.
<fxhp> The built in time
<fxhp> I set my location there
<rats_> Talking about rootkits does chkroot work
<valan> rats_ it works for rootkits that it can detect
<valan> rats_ it can't possibly be 100% accurate
<rats_> ok that makes sence
<Kyle__> fxhp: Not positive myself, I glanced through the help page and didn't see it.
<rblst> hello; i am using lucid 10.04.2 lts with the latest skype (2.1.0.81); ringing works fine but no voice is audible when making the test call; any suggestions please?
<fxhp> Well its working REALLY well
<fxhp> : )
<sahaquiel> my netbook can't seem to be able to boot the 11.04 alpha 3 image from usb. burned the image with unetbootin from windows & linux on 2 different machines - doesn't work. The included usb-creator.exe doesn't even let me select the iso. Is there a way to boot the usb from a grub entry? (I have ubuntu installed already)
<randomuser> Kyle__, fkwknop is awesome
<xangua> !natty | sahaquiel
<ubottu> sahaquiel: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Kyle__> randomuser: port knocking?  Sweet.
<randomuser> Kyle__, the best part is that it drops packets on both the knock port and the open port, even while listening for the knock; nmap doesn't see shit
<sahaquiel> xangua: thanks, but this is not a natty specific problem, it's a problem of the tools that make the ubuntu isos bootable on usb.  I coudn't boot the 10.10 iso as well
<randomuser> you'd open --p tcp --d-port 22 just long enough to type in your password, then it's established and the rule that let you in is wiped
<Emanon> So is it wise to tell any program that uses apt-get to use apt-fast instead?
<Kyle__> randomuser: Hum.  I think in my setup it may still show up though, just not answer.  But I'd have to dig through the apple-airport settings to be sure.
<guntbert> sahaquiel: dod you make certain that the iso wasn't corrupted?
<randomuser> sahaquiel, look at unetbootin to make a usb drive
<cosmo> I am following the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577 to hopefully fix my alsa driver but when I run sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh -c  it errors out saying make[4]: *** [/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/pci/ca0106/ca0106_proc.o] Error 1
<cosmo> make[3]: *** [/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/pci/ca0106] Error 2
<cosmo> make[2]: *** [/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/pci] Error 2
<cosmo> make[1]: *** [_module_/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24] Error 2
<cosmo> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic'
<FloodBot2> cosmo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cosmo> make: *** [compile] Error 2
<sahaquiel> randomuser: I did, didn't work. I will try to write the syslinux whatever-thing to the usb. but I will continue asking in #ubuntu+1
<clu3> is there a way to list all the installed packages chronologically?
<valan> sahaquiel some hardware is picky about the iso it can boot
<Emanon> randomuser: you try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ yet?
<randomuser> sahaquiel, there's also a fedora tool that i think is live2usb or iso2usb.... look at the fedora docs on doing an install and you should find it fairly quickly
<Emanon> It's fairly nice to use that from ubuntu.
<valan> sahaquiel example, i have a box that will boot debian and ubuntu isos but not fedora or opensuse, even though every other box i have boots them all just fine, from the same medium
<sahaquiel> valan: I know, i was able to boot only ubuntu 10.04, no other ubuntu and no arch
<randomuser> Emanon, i use something like that, yeah
<dannyd_> how  do i change my language settings from firefox
<xangua> edit>addons>language dannyd_
<dannyd_> i founnd instructions on the net, but there are no screen shots....the firefox i downloaded from mint repositories is in some other language
<xangua> dannyd_: mint is not supported here
<IdleOne> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> sahaquiel: You can boot the iso via grub by adding a menu entry for it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then running "sudo update-grub". A template for the entry you need to add is here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<dannyd_> does Kies mean language in some language?
<IdleOne> dannyd_: ask the mint channel in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dannyd_> ok will do
<lifestream> Hi, if I'm using USB mic (listed as a separate card in alsamixer) then do I disable (press space) Capture in the HDA card in alsamixer?
<lifestream> I have wasted atleast 70+ hours of my life (excluding sleep!) trying to get microphone to work LOL!
<red2kic> lifestream: "M" to unmute/mute. Unsure abuot spacebar.
<lifestream> red2kic: yes on the 00/MM you hit M, but on the Capture, you hit space (L R capture / --- )
<red2kic> lifestream: You might want to try alsa or pulseaudio channel.
<kaesar> holaaaa
<lifestream> pulseaudio only has speaker and capture.  HDA Intel (alsa) has all the options
<xBlueprint> Yo
<kaesar> holaaa soy nuevo aqui
<lifestream> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lifestream> :)
<phoenixsampras> Kaesar we dont speak arabic
<xBlueprint> thats spanish phoenixsampras
<xBlueprint> lol
<IdleOne> phoenixsampras: clearly you don't speak arabic
<Polah> That's not arabic
<Polah> !es | kaesar
<ubottu> kaesar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xBlueprint> how is everyone doing
<cosmo> I am following the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577 to hopefully fix my alsa driver but when I run sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh -c  it errors out giving this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/582632/
<xBlueprint> cosmo whats are you trying to fix
<xBlueprint> cosmo,
<lloowen__> Hi all :) I'm trying to install vmware-server on Ubuntu and I get this "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]"  I just hit enter assuming it is the correct location but apparently it is not. Does anyone know what is the direcotry location for Ubuntu? Thanks.
<owen1> is there a reason why ubuntu don't require a password for root account? how do i login as root? su - ask for a pass.
<cosmo> xBlueprint, my alsa I have no sound
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xBlueprint> cosmo,  hold up ill link you to something that helped me
<lifestream> !root | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guntbert> lloowen__: you have to install them, best install dkms, that should pull in everything needed
<xBlueprint> cosmo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641931
<xBlueprint> go there
<lloowen__> guntbert: Thanks
<cosmo> xBlueprint,  I was trying to get my mic working in wine so I searched on google and found similar problems and a solution was to install the linux drivers from realtek (my sound card maker) so I followed those instructions and that caused me to lose all sound so I tried removing and purging alsa-base and such and reinstalling but that didnt fix it and then I found that link, have been trying to fix this for at least 6 hours
<lifestream> looks like I could make a living sellling commas
<cosmo> lifestream, frustration stole them all
<lifestream> hehehe
<Speedfx> is there a way too boot Ubuntu but disabling the graphics drivers; I just installed a new driver for my card trough ubuntu but it doesn't work.
<lloowen__> guntbert: Apparently I have dkms already installed
<Speedfx> or something like restore a previous version of ubuntu?
<xBlueprint> cosmo, I started a new chat with you
<Yendor> Hi folks.  Anyone able to help me fix my Ubuntu server after grub got hosed upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic?
<lifestream> cosmo:  also install alsa-utils , and make sure to go to alsamixer and unmute (M key)
<smw> Speedfx, is it an nvidia card?
<Speedfx> yea
<xBlueprint> cosmo, go to the pirvate chat
<Speedfx> it worked fine with no drivers installed
<Yendor> Currently getting "error 15", but I might've gotten at least one step past that...
<guntbert> lloowen__: on my system /usr/src/linux  doesn't exist
<smw> Speedfx, there is probably a code to use with grub to force a standard driver.
<smw> Speedfx, or you can boot into text mode and uninstall with aptget
<julian_> hey
<xBlueprint> sup
<guntbert> lloowen__: look at ls -l /usr/src
<Speedfx> what would the aptget command be then? I'm still new to Ubuntu and well all the commands
<lloowen__> guntbert: OK I'll take a look. Thanks
<xBlueprint> apt-get is used to install things
<Yendor> Speedfx: apt-get remove package_name
<Speedfx> yea I know
<xBlueprint> you can install or remove things with apt-get
<guntbert> lloowen__: use the one that matches your running kernel
<x_dimitri> I don't see LVM anywhere in the Lucid setup. Am I overlooking something?
<Speedfx> how can I get a list of packages in text mode?
<smw> Speedfx, try booting with adding xforcevesa to the grub line
<Yendor> Speedfx: If you want to remove all the config files that go with the package as well, then: apt-get remove --purge package_name
<smw> Speedfx, you can probably do sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Yendor> Speedfx: dpkg -l  (that's an "ell")
<Speedfx> ah
<Speedfx> thanks
<smw> Speedfx, first try xforcevesa
<Speedfx> first in ubuntu, really liked it \o/
<Speedfx> will do smw
<Speedfx> first time*
<Yendor> Anyone able to assist with a grub repair?
<smw> Speedfx, do you know how to add to the grub line at boot?
<x_dimitri> does anyone know why there is not LVM options in the Lucid installer?
<Speedfx> press e
<Speedfx> but where would I add it
<smw> Yendor, can you boot ubuntu?
<Speedfx> after quiet splash?
<smw> Speedfx, yes
<Speedfx> k thanks
<Yendor> smw: No.  Getting "error 15" upon trying to boot.  Attempted upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic last night hosed the system.
<smw> Yendor, grub is saying "Error 15" and nothing else?
<Yendor> smw: The system has one regular HD and one raid drive md0
<Yendor> smw: What's the full error.....Error 15: file not found, I believe.
<Yendor> But beyond that....Correct.  Nothing else.
<smw> Yendor, does it say what file was not found?
<Yendor> It does not
<smw> Yendor, and it says this before showing any menus?
<Yendor> smw: Correct
<angel_> newbie
<boo_> May I ask a question here ... newbe
<smw> !ask | boo_
<ubottu> boo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yendor> smw: I can get to a grub menu, and I can edit it...
<guntbert> x_dimitri: use the !alternate CD for that
<xBlueprint> boo_, what do you need
<x_dimitri> guntbert:ok. thanks
<mindspider> Hi
<Yendor> smw: Not a new user here; have been using Ubuntu for 8 years or so.  Just not good at grub repairs.
<guntbert> x_dimitri: no problem :)
<mindspider> I'm looking for help making Oblivion work under wine on Ubuntu 10.10
<nellie> anyone ever have ther mouse turn into a one inch by one inch square during install and stay that way after reboot?   I cant get it to change back even after messing with other mouse pointers.  anyone know how to fix?
<Yendor> smw: "find /grub/stage1" returns "hd0,0"
<boo_> Kool,  I am trying to install my ubuntu on a home network but it keeps asking for a server??  I just whant to see the other computers on my network
<smw> Yendor, I am trying to figure out what file is not found...
<Yendor> smw: Well...Editing the grub menu manually, I changed it from /boot/vmlinuz to just /vmlinuz.  It got a bit further.
<mindspider> Oblivion crashes as soon as a click yes to start a new game. I tried running it with wineconsole and have the output ready to paste if someone can help.
<drc> mindspider: have you searched winehq?
<mindspider> Yup
<Yendor> smw: Then it failed, I believe, because of my raid drive.
<TomV-415> boo_: Is that a dns server ot
<TomV-415> boo_: Is that a dns server it's asking for?
<mindspider> And also the elder scrolls wiki's section on running under linux.
<Yendor> smw: (Insert full vmlinuz-version...)
<smw> Yendor, ok
<mindspider> One person had the same problem as me, but their solution didn't fix it for me.
<Yendor> smw: Currently sitting at an (initramfs) prompt
<smw> Yendor, is there a reason not to reinstall?
<boo_>  I don't know it's all automatic on windows but in Ubuntu it keeps insisting for a share list on my server?
<smw> Yendor, I am not very good with grub either.
<Yendor> smw: I believe that's the route I'm going to eventually take, because what prompted me to upgrade is that my system was the victim of a 2010-Dec-10 exploit in exim.
<smw> boo_, what is it?
<boo_> What do you mean?
<xBlueprint> How do i install the ubuntu software center?
<Yendor> smw: But I do not have backups for the system and I would like to ensure that all my data will be safe by transferring it across my network to my Mac temporarily.
<smw> boo_, "it keeps insisting for a share server"
<smw> Yendor, a bootable disk can do that easily.
<Jordan_U> xBlueprint: It should be installed by default. If not you can install it using apt-get.
<xBlueprint> lol i was joking
<drc> mindspider: I'd ask in #winehq, you'd probably get more help there
<mindspider> Same IRC server?
<Yendor> smw: I downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 CD today, but I don't think that's a LiveCD...  Unless I'm missing something blindingly obvious.
<drc> mindspider: yes
<mindspider> Thanks for the help then, drc.
<smw> Yendor, is it the server or desktop one?
<Yendor> smw: server
<smw> Yendor, you need to download knoppix, dsl, the desktop cd, or somethign else.
<Yendor> smw: Not to say that I couldn't go grab the desktop one and burn that if that's what I need.
<Yendor> smw: Also grabbed Knoppix this morning.  1/30/11 release.
<x_dimitri1> .
<smw> Yendor, just boot up knoppix and you can move files to another computer.
<boo_> I can ping another  box but I can't get network to see it
<drc> mindspider: for what it's worth, Oblivion has worked perfectly for me under wine x.y.z, badly under wine x.y.z+1, not at all under wine x.y.z+2 and perfectly again under wine x.y.z+3...one never knows
<Yendor> smw: I'll go boot knoppix now...Hopefully it'll be able to figure out my raid drive.
<Yendor> smw: Not very hopeful
<smw> boo_, boo_, ok lets step back. What is it you want to accomplish?
<smw> boo_, don't say you want to put it on the network. Be specific.
<Mcl0vin> hello everyone
<smw> hi Mcl0vin
<|Bboy|> Greetings. can someone recommend a wireless usb adapter that works well with ubuntu , i had the wg11 v3 from netgear and it kept disconnecting every few minutes
<Mcl0vin> i keep getting gnome_home error
<smw> Mcl0vin, please give the full problem. Explain what you are doing, what you see, and what the exact error is.
<boo_> I am running a home network, Ubunto can see the internet but fails to see any of the other "window" units on my network.  When I go to any of the network setup windows it simple says it can't moung my netework and says that it can't retrieve any share list from my server.  I  don't think I have any acting server, it's sortal like a peer to peer.
<boo_> I am simple trying to connect to the network to see the other boxs for file sharing etc..
<smw> boo_, open the file manager, type ctrl+l, and type in smb:/
<smw> boo_, what happens?
<Mcl0vin> smw: i keep getting error loading OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome every time i reboot since i upgrade it
<LinuxReign> I think that there are no Shared directories on those Windows computers
<boo_> Uh, pk, where is the file manager
<mareczek> hello, anyone can help me with problem /proc/cpuinfo ?
<smw> boo_, places -> home
<smw> !anyone | mareczek
<ubottu> mareczek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<smw> Mcl0vin, when do you see this error?
<Mcl0vin> smw: any idea how to fix it
<Mcl0vin> smw: every time i login
<boo_> Sorry for being so dumb, I'm there what did you say to type in?
<smw> smb:/
<mareczek> i have a new CPU, AMD Phenom II x4 955 and i've Ubuntu 64bits. Now i can't run a /proc/cpuinfo. I see msg "command not found"
<mareczek> i dont know how can fix that
<smw> Mcl0vin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25259
<rww> mareczek: it's "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<smw> Mcl0vin, google is great
<xt3mp0r> I have installed ubuntu within windows, while installation i selected 15GB and hence now my home directory is only 15GB big. How can i make it more big? The partition in which ubuntu is installed is cable of 50GB.
<boo_> It shows my network "AMERIKA'
<mareczek> <rww> thanks
<smw> boo_, did you click on AMERIKA?
<PhM|Home> xt3mp0r use a gparted live cd
<cehr> my 10.04 install is failing at the "select and install software
<Starminn> PhM|Home: Will that work with Wubi??
<boo_> Yes ... Unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server
<cehr> whoops, hit enter prematurely
<xt3mp0r> PhM|Home: hmm, thanks. will give it a try.
<smw> boo_, and windows computers work?
<cehr> 10.04 install is failing at "select and install software", is there any way to figure out what package it's failing at?
<Mcl0vin> smw: but that not for go_home
<boo_> Yes for a long time ...  Ubuntu is just all new to me???
<guntbert> xt3mp0r: wait, at least two people doubt that that would help on wubi
<boo_> I'm sure it's just some setting I'm missing
<smw> boo_, try smb://ip where you have a real ip.
<Starminn> guntbert: Right, because it's nto actually a partition.....
<PhM|Home> didn't see it was a wubi install, gparted won't help in this case
<PhM|Home> sorry
<boo_> The IP for the linksys or for another box?
<Psydoll> hello can anyone point me to a site teaching how to networking from the command line?
<smw> boo_, for a box you want to connect to.
<Psydoll> ive already used linuxcommand.org
<xt3mp0r> guntbert, PhM|Home: Ohh, is there any other option instead of a reinstall?
<smw> Psydoll, what type of networking? Network setup?
<Yendor> smw: Whoah.  Was able to create and mount my md raid drive.
<guntbert> xt3mp0r: sorry, no idea - I never used wubi
<Yendor> smw: http://www.howtoforge.com/recover_data_from_raid_lvm_partitions if you care.  :)
<Psydoll> smw yes setup, config etc
<Psydoll> ifconfig i know
<xt3mp0r> guntbert: np :)
<Psydoll> but the others..
<smw> Yendor, not surprised... knoppix has never let me down :-)
<PhM|Home> xt3mp0r: never used wubi too
<Guest63504> hi. I was wondering if there is an easy way to install something like dban to a usb drive without having to use a Windows USB creator? Is there a linux USb creator?
<Yendor> smw: Next question....
<smw> Psydoll, if you are doing hardwired config, all you need is ifconfg, dhclient (or another dhcp client) and to modify /etc/network/interfaces
<Yendor> smw: I have /boot on /dev/sda1, I have / on /dev/sda3, and I have /home on /dev/md3 (raid)
<|Bboy|> Greetings. can someone recommend a wireless usb adapter that works well with ubuntu , i had the wg11 v3 from netgear and it kept disconnecting every few minutes
<xt3mp0r> PhM|Home: Ohh, looks like reinstall is only option. Lemme try a bit more on google
<Psydoll> smw so if i know a fair bit of ifconfig there is not much more to do networking wise on the command line?
<Yendor> smw: Any reason I would need to destroy my raid partition if I reinstall the system?  And further, if I do reinstall and wipe out / and /boot, would my raid partition automatically show up again?
<m___> any1 know what is wrong with this bash command: nohup ( ( ./net_run_all.sh train dates1 ) ; cd ../trees/ ; ( ./run_all.sh trees dates1 ) ; echo "DONE ALL" )
<Polah> Does anyone else run Steam through WINE and if so, is there a way to fix the flickering icons on the window list? I keep selecting/deselecting it and I can't change window until I Super+D to go to desktop and remaximise things
<m___> it gives this error: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<qwebirc70881> hello again
<smw> Psydoll, correct. ifconfig does pretty much everything except dhcp
<Psydoll> smw ty
<smw> Yendor, no reason to reinstall the raid partition
<dougl> I am trying to connect my 10.10 install to my network wirelessly with notebook with intel link 5100 but when I try to connect with wicd it says bad password - any suggestions?
<neiz> Polah: are your desktop visual effects turned off?
<digirak> is there anyway i can troubleshoot my built in webcam
<qwebirc70881> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<smw> Yendor, you would need to do manual setup and assign /home to it.
<Polah> Neiz: Minimisation is animated (it shows the window shrinking down onto the panel), wobbly windows isn't. It doesn't constantly reopen it; it's just the panel icon that flickers
<smw> Yendor, is the raid hardware or software?
<Yendor> smw: software.
<m___> any1 know what is wrong with this bash command: nohup ( ( ./net_run_all.sh train dates1 ) ; cd ../trees/ ; ( ./run_all.sh trees dates1 ))   ??
<smw> Yendor, how did you set it up the first time?
<robdig> m___: do the scripts net_run_all.sh and run_all.sh execute fine
<m___> yes
<boo_> Well, I typed in an address that it pings OK but nothing happened
<smw> Yendor, you should be able to do it again without overwriting.
<Yendor> smw: During the Linux setup a few years back
<smw> Yendor, you should be able to figure it out. But backup is a good idea.
<boo_> Did I time out here?
<boo_> No
<Yendor> smw: Yes.  Backup.  I have rotsa music I don't wanna lose.  And other data too, of course.  :)
<digirak> i am not sure whether the issue is with my webcam or with my drivers
<m___> robdig: actually   nohup ( echo hi ; echo hi )  doesn't even work
<digirak> how do i find that out
<boo_> OK, I typed in an IP for a box that I can ping but nothing happens
<smw> boo_, does it give an error?
<boo_> not diddly squat
<robdig> m___: yeah, nohup isn't liking your parens there
<smw> boo_, I do not know the problem
<boo_> Great, neither do I <grin>
<boo_> I would think if it can ping the box it should be able to see the shared directories
<m___> robdig: I just put the commands in a bash script and ran nohup on that...
<smw> m___, what are you trying to do?
<robdig> m___: been a while since i used nohup. and i was just gonna suggest that you put them in a script.
<m___> yeh i did now
<m___> it works
<robdig> m___: i think no hup only likes simple commands
<robdig> m___: but way to go figuring it out
<m___> robdig: quite standard I suppose!
<robdig> m___: yup
<smw> m___, if you can't subshell, you can invoke bash manually with bash -c cmd
<m___> k will keep it in mind
<boo_> Well, I guess I stumped the panel this time, unfortunately I stumped myself worse
<m___> thx
<spyros> test
<smw> spyros, test failed
<boo_> Thanks for trying
<boo_> quit
<smw> boo_, sorry I could not be of more help :-)
<spyros> hi
<smw> hi spyros
<spyros> i logged from ubuntu support
<boo_> No problem, I've been doing windows and ATARI for years and sometimes you just have to start over.,. How do I get out of chat?
<ThinkT510> boo_: /quit
<smw> boo_, /quit
<smw> boo_, or click the X ;-)
<ThinkT510> spyros: anything we can help you with?
<spyros> yes
<lyger> hello... i'm running ubuntu server 10.10... i can't configure wireless networking, and am obviously unable to install the wireless-tools package without internet access :/
<lyger> tried adding cd-rom to apt sources but gives I/O errors
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to emulate a mouse in a virtual terminal? like i press some magic key, then i use the arrows to control the cursor so i can copy and paste text?
<spyros> how can i open nautilus from terminal with multiple tabs.I want to add the command to startup applications so i dont have to open it any time i open my pc
<smw> lyger, servers were not made to work with wireless. I do not even recommend installing a desktop without hardwire handy
<xt3mp0r> I have installed ubuntu within windows using wubi. Now, i want to do a fresh ubuntu install, but i don't want to setup everything again. How can i get the same programs/configs on my new install?
<Yendor> smw: Thanks for the assistance.  Time to go feed the kids.  Later!
<lyger> smw: still necessary, im running it on a laptop which does not have an rj-45 connector
<lilian> hey
<lilian> ça va ?
<fizy[laptop]> oui, ca va bien
<guntbert> fizy[laptop]: will gpm help you?
<lilian> comment marche irc ?
<fizy[laptop]> guntbert: whats that?
<guntbert> !fr | lilian
<ubottu> lilian: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<guntbert> !inof gpm | fizy[laptop]
<lilian> ok
<smw> lyger, I would download debs and install them from a thumb drive on the laptop
<guntbert> !info gpm | fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 214 kB, installed size 560 kB
<Lancelot> Question, I updated to the new kernel, and now there's a -pae extension on the entry in the grub boot menu. The thing is that I don't have more than 4 GB of memory.
<lyger> smw: would it be possible to install ubuntu desktop edition then just remove gdm?
<smw> lyger, of course
<lyger> would the wireless settings be deleted once I removed it though..
<smw> lyger, there may be a way to install it "system wide"
<spyros> HI ThinkT510 ! i cant find it from man pages or google. do you know the command.Thanks
<lyger> smw, have a doc link?
<spyros> ?
<smw> lyger, I would not uninstall gnome, I would just boot into text mode
<ThinkT510> spyros: to launch it from the terminal: gksudo nautilus
<Lancelot> PROBLEM! I accidentally installed some alsa snapshots for a PAE version of the kernel, but I'm not running a system with more than 4 GB of memory.
<smw> lyger, in setup there is an option to make it available to all users.
<smw> lyger, you can make a wireless connection "available to all users"
<spyros> yes of course but how with multiple tabs? for example with /media/mpla/mpla and /home/1/2
<SLiNa1> govori ko hrv?
<smw> lyger, I am not positive that will do it. But I think it will
<ThinkT510> spyros: not sure sorry, i tend to use thunar (xfce fan myself)
<guntbert> !hr | SLiNa1
<ubottu> SLiNa1: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<spyros> ok thanks!!!
<SLiNa1> hvala
<ThinkT510> spyros: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26042/can-a-single-nautilus-window-be-started-with-multiple-tabs
<spyros>  ThinkT510: thank you very much!!!
<lyger> smw: so how do you boot into text mode? is it a grub option?
<ThinkT510> spyros: np, first google result
<guntbert> !nox | lyger
<ubottu> lyger: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<smw> lyger, yep just append text to the kernel line
<smw> lyger, nm guntbert/ubottu beet me.
<spyros>  ThinkT510:i tried google but didnt see that!
<bastidrazor> lyger: yes, /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=  ... add text to this line then sudo update-grub
<bastidrazor> lyger: "text"
<Mndrll> hey guys!
<lyger> lol cant believe setting up a cups print server takes so much work :<
<Mndrll> have a question
<Mndrll> wich is the most suitable VM for installing another operating system in UBUNTU??
<phoenixsampras> what is the ultimate Development language available?
<lyger> virtualbox?
<xt3mp0r> Mndrll: virtualbox
<Mndrll> have you used it?
<spyros>  ThinkT510:  Thank you very much i have to go.Good night!
<phonex01> what about virtual box ?
<Mndrll> and what about VM ware??
<ThinkT510> Mndrll: virtualbox works great, and it's in the repos
<lyger> Mndrll: i used it for windows xp
<phonex01> VM ware is amazing
<ThinkT510> spyros: glad to help
<xt3mp0r> Mndrll: virtualbox is easy to use and works great!
<lyger> don't use the repo version though
<phoenixsampras> Citrix > Vmware
<phonex01> with new additions that support USB and Serial ports on virtual machine
<lyger> the site version from virtualbox.org works well
<arand> Mndrll: There's either vmware virtualbox, or kvm, no one is better, your choice
<phonex01> go to oracle website and download it from there
<Mndrll> xt3mp0r, lyger, ThinkT510, arand, thanks!!
<casts> thats not true at all, vmware is closed source thus inferior to vb and kvm
<Mndrll> ok thanks
<mitpatterson> hmm, we having a discussion on Vmware? funny, i have a question regarding installing that, lol
<SLiNa1> jel zna tko dobar IRC (na hrvatskom), za hakere
<ThinkT510> !vmware | mitpatterson
<ubottu> mitpatterson: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<xt3mp0r> Mndrll: np
<phonex01> yes it is closed source but it gives you more than the open source one
<mitpatterson> actually all i want to install is the VMWare tools
<Mndrll> does the Virtual box on the ubuntu repos, have usb support
<bastidrazor> Mndrll: yes
<phonex01> for example on virtualbox you can not use IHC with the USB controller while you can do that in VMware
<smw> !rs | SLiNa1
<ubottu> SLiNa1: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<maco> Mndrll: no
<phoenixsampras> Yes indeed, Citrix Xenserver is by far superior to Vmware
<maco> Mndrll: the open source edition does not do usb. the personal-use-or-pay-if-business version has usb
<bastidrazor> maco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB  this fibs?
<Mndrll> maco, thanks!
<Mndrll> thanks guys!
<mitpatterson> anyways, my quick question, is i have the CD mounted, and one of the files is a "rpm" file, from what vmware's tools say you should just be able to double click the file, but when i do that it opens up the archive thingy
<maco> bastidrazor: *blink* oh ok i guess it changed O_o
<maco> Mndrll: nevermind...
<Mcl0vin> smw: since i upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS , every time i log in i keep getting this error "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome"." do you want to delete the panel from your config ....
<bastidrazor> maco: i just learned of this page a few weeks ago. i also held your view until then.
<Mcl0vin> any help is much appreciated
<maco> bastidrazor: when did this change? because the link on that page to vbox's site ... well, vbox's site still says the old thing
<todulchaos> Hello all
<bastidrazor> maco: i do not know when.
<smw> Mcl0vin, I don't know what to tell you. I would try removing my gnome config and seeing if that helped.
<ThinkT510> mitpatterson: ubuntu is .deb based not .rpm, you'll need to install alien to install rpms
<ChrisBuchholz> ruan: Hey, we talked earlier about b43-fwcutter. I have now uninstalled the broadcom STA wireless driver, restarted and then installed b43-fwcutter, but it just installs the package - doesnt come up with the prompt for extracting and installing firmware driver as is described in the documentation you hooked me up with. Any ideas?
<smw> Mcl0vin, I know very little about  gnome.
<todulchaos> is there a way to set the "metric" value, priority for lan cards, like there is in windows ?
<smw> !alien | mitpatterson ThinkT510
<ubottu> mitpatterson ThinkT510: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<smw> mitpatterson ThinkT510, I highly suggest against using alien... ever
<SLiNa1> <ubottu> nema ti nikog na tim kanalima (ubuntu-hr, ubuntu-rs), daj neki posjeceni a da je na hrv ili srpski
<guntbert> !en | SLiNa1
<ubottu> SLiNa1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mitpatterson> ok, anyone want to tell me how to install it using the .tar file? i followed the VMWare guide but it didn't work: For the tar installer, at the command prompt, enter:
<mitpatterson> tar zxpf /mnt/cdrom/VMwareTools-<xxxx>.tar.gz
<mitpatterson> umount /dev/cdrom
<mitpatterson> Where <xxxx> is the build number of the product release.
<FloodBot2> mitpatterson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smw> guntbert, he is telling ubottu no one is in those channels. lol
<ThinkT510> smw: i only ever used it for a lexmark printer driver, gladly thats gone now but you're right i should warn about its unsupported state before recommending it, thanks
<SLiNa1> ubottu: nema nikog na tim serverima (#ubuntu-hr, #ubuntu rs), daj neki posjeceni na hrv ili srpskom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smw> ThinkT510, truthfully, I would rather reverse engineer it by hand then try alien ;-)
<smw> !hr | SLiNa1
<ubottu> SLiNa1: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<ThinkT510> smw: you are a braver man than i :)
<smw> ThinkT510, I have done packaging for both. I know what can go wrong :-)
<guntbert> SLiNa1: govore engleski ovdje
<ajf> Uh
<ajf> What's the command to choose the default for a command?
<SLiNa1> seres
<mitpatterson> so any advice for using the tar.gz file? i followed what the VMWare guide said, but i got erros: "no such file" is one, am i pointing it the wrong way?
<ajf> E.g. default jvm, default python?
<Mcl0vin> since i upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS , every time i log in i keep getting this error "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome"." do you want to delete the panel from your config ....any help people
<mitpatterson> the command(with the <xxxx> replaced with the file version number: tar zxpf /mnt/cdrom/VMwareTools-<xxxx>.tar.gz
<Mcl0vin> nothing i googled trun to fix the issue , i still keep gettting the samething
<cartmanius> hi some channel in spanish?
<ThinkT510> !es | cartmanius
<ubottu> cartmanius: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cartmanius> gracias ubottu
<smw> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<ajf> What's the command to set the default for a command? Like which path of python to use?
<guntbert> mitpatterson: if I remember correctly the CD is mounted on /media/cdrom
<smw> ajf, I don't remember, but the thing you want to google is
<smw> alternatives
<Taev> when using apt-get how do i tell it to auto install the dependencies?
<guntbert> ajf: udate-alternatives ?
<smw> Taev, that is default
<mitpatterson> guntbert, can you tell me wherei would do that in the command i pasted earlier
<guntbert> *update-alternatives
<mtphys> Who uses bitlbee?
<maco> mtphys: i do
<ajf> guntbert: Ah. Thanks.
<smw> mitpatterson, history is the command to see the cmd line history
<bastidrazor> Taev: apt-get -y install package.. the -y equals assume yes
<Taev> i tried apt-get install skype and i keep getting errors about dependencies
<mtphys> maco, now is it normal to connect on twitter?
<guntbert> mitpatterson: 1) cp /media/cdrom/VM<tab> /tmp    2) cd /tmp    3) tar xzf VM<tab>
<Taev> i tried apt-get -f install skype like it suggested but same thing
<SLiNa1> da
<maco> mtphys: ive never tried that. i just use it for xmpp & oscar
<smw> Taev, what did it say?
<cartmanius> spanish
<Taev> im sorry i missed it
<mtphys> maco, hum
<smw> Taev, pastebin the output to paste.pocoo.org
<maco> cartmanius: #ubuntu-es
<Taev> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356297/
<dsg__> abyone here?
<dsg__> anyone*
<smw> dsg_, of course
<dsg__> lol
<bustedup277> No one except for 1538 of us
<dsg__> ...
<smw> Taev, that is weird
<smw> Taev, it does not say why it is not installable
<Krycek> oh
<ThinkT510> Taev: what version of ubuntu are you running, perhaps the dependancies aren't in the repo
<Taev> yes it does, it says unmet dependencies
<todulchaos> is there a way to set the "metric" value, priority for lan cards, like there is in windows ?
<robdig> Taev: what version of ubuntu are you running
<Taev> whats the command to find out what ubuntu version
<Taev> 8.10 i think
<robdig> Taev: uname -a
<smw> Taev, that is very old
<bastidrazor> Taev: lsb_release -a
<Taev> well how do i get skype working?
<bastidrazor> robdig: uname -a tells the kernel version
<Taev> i know there is a command to install the required dependencies its asking for
<bastidrazor> Taev: in 8.10 you don't. it is eol
<ThinkT510> !8.10
<bastidrazor> !eol | Taev
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ubottu> Taev: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<robdig> bastidrazor: yup, but either one will tell us what ihe is running. 8.10 is no longer supported
<Taev> I know that, and im sticking with it
<Taev> installing skype has nothing to do with it being EOL
<bastidrazor> Taev: support for it has ended.
<Starminn> Taev: But our support for it here does.
<ThinkT510> Taev: this is the support channel, if it is eol it is no longer supported
<Taev> the skype package is FOR 8.10
<Taev> oh god just tell me the flag to make apt-get install the required dependecies plz
<th0r> Taev: the required dependencies are no longer online
<bastidrazor> Taev: you're getting errors because the repository does nto exist anymore.
<Taev> fine where would I find the packages?
<DetetiveX> hey, i've just instaled UBUNTU NETBOOK 10.10! what is the root password?! i need to administrate GRUB.. someone can help me?
<bastidrazor> Taev: packages.ubuntu.com may have them. search for the dependencies there
<th0r> hehehehe
<todulchaos> if there's any networking gurus please msg me.  Im trying to connect a linux box to two lan's wired for connecting to file serving, and wireless for internet.
<robdig> DetetiveX: there isn't one. use sudo
<Taev> so whats the code name for 8.10
<DetetiveX> hey, i've just instaled UBUNTU NETBOOK 10.10! what is the root password?! i need to administrate GRUB.. someone can help me?
<DetetiveX> tks..
<DetetiveX> sorry
<bastidrazor> Taev: lsb_release -a will tell you
<Taev> oh i was wrong its 8.04 LTS
<Starminn> !root | DetetiveX
<ubottu> DetetiveX: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mitpatterson> ok, now i am having the installer ask me where the directy of C header files that match your running kernel
<mitpatterson> then i get "The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an exsisting directy
<randomuser> what's the ubuntu equivalent to chkconfig?
<mitpatterson> and i've just been running the defaults
<DetetiveX> i downloaded start up manager, when i open that ask me root password! i enter my admin password and its wrong
<casts> DetetiveX: you could set a root password
<ChrisBuchholz> ruan: I know got it to work. I had to download some firmware and so. If do iwconfig, it lists information about the wlan0 and that its not in use, but  as if it "understands" it, so i would guess its working, but the network manager thing in the panel says firmware missing. The documentation says i should go to Additional drivers and activate it, but i dont see it listed there.
<ThinkT510> DetetiveX: you haven't got caps lock on, have you?
<DetetiveX> no no..
<mitpatterson> so.... what do i do for that question...
<guntbert> mitpatterson: tell it /usr/src/linux-headers$(uname -r)
<terry> !compile | mitpatterson
<ubottu> mitpatterson: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DetetiveX> casts how?!
<robdig> DetetiveX: i'm not familiar with that program. if it is graphical, try starting from command line with gksudo in front of it
<casts> mitpatterson: install the linux headers package package
<Traintop> Hi Folks! -What is the most ubuntu-ish way of setting a wake-up-event in acpi?
<lucid_j> Hi, I need some help..
<bastidrazor> randomuser: chkconfig is available in the repo's.
<lucid_j> I have to set JAVA_HOME pointing to correct path, how could I do that?
<DetetiveX> robdig, I just want to administrate GRUB
<Traintop> export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/...
<DetetiveX> so i downloaded START UP MANAGER
<guntbert> mitpatterson: did you install dkms already?
<DetetiveX> but its asks me the root password, not the administrate password
<DetetiveX> help me?!
<cryptic_> hello everyone
<randomuser> bastidrazor, thanks, ill check. i am curious about the native way of doing it, however
<Taev> so whats the easiest way to upgrade my linux install with out losing all my important stuff
<Taev> like MySQL database, and all the stuff i have working together for my webserver
<adrien_> join #ubuntu-fr
<Taev> upgrade version by version?
<lucid_j> When I type echo $JAVA_HOME I get an empty line on terminal, but I have OpenJDK java runtime 1.9.7 installed
<guntbert> Detective: it will ask for *your* password
<ChrisBuchholz> Guys. I am trying to install the b43 wifi driver ofr my card. I think i have done it. If i say `modprobe -r b43` and then do iwconfig, the card is not listed, but then if i do `modprobe b43`, it is now listed as "is working", but the network indicator in the panel keeps saying -firmware missing-
<DetetiveX> guntbert, but my password is wrong everytime
<Traintop> Taev: backup your sql-db somewhere and then upgrade via GUI and IF your db is lost, restore it from your backup
<DetetiveX> :/
<ThinkT510> Taev: upgrade to the next lts 10.04
<lucid_j> anyone?
<Taev> ha, nm i compiled skype
<Taev> i have no need to upgrade
<Taev> Viva 8.04 LTS Forever!
<DetetiveX> So how can I administrate the boot? To put windows standard
<Traintop> no ideas what is the preferred way in ubuntu so set a wake-up-event in acpi?
<guntbert> DetetiveX: hmm ... did you change your password ?
<DetetiveX> guntbert no
<Traintop> s/so/to/
<th0r> DetetiveX: did you edit the sudoers file at some point?
<guntbert> DetetiveX: ok, open a terminal and type    sudo ls   -  what happens?
<cryptic_> have irc question.. im using xchat, and cannot seem to stay connected to any server (can connect, usually get room list and join one room) but after that its nothing but lag. i feel stupid asking.. havent been on irc in 18 yrs now. i did do some searching on line. running ubuntu 10.04. any help is most welcome and tia
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: sounds like a problem with your wireless connection (assuming you are using wireless
<ThinkT510> )
<terry> randomuser: The ubuntu equivilant for chkconfig is chkconfig.
<Moc22> I just downloaded 11.04 and tried to do a upgrade, but it hd doesn't work and seem stuck at saying installing
<Mcl0vin> how do i reconfigure gnome please
<Daekdroom> !natty | Moc22
<ubottu> Moc22: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<terry> Moc22: Using the alternate CD?
<cryptic_> ThinkT50: ty for reply. am wired to modem
<Moc22> terry: urm nope, 64bit regular daily build
<jont2383> hey can anyone help me install a new login theme for ubuntu ? i just cant seem to figure it out
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: do you get any problems with other network apps (like browsers) or is it just lagging in irc
<Moc22> terry: I switched from the GUI to console to get here, and if I go back to GUI, the window doesn't refresh and remain grey
<terry> !upbrade | Moc22
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: just irc. everything else is fast and stable. have 2 laptops that connect wireless as well
<terry> Moc22: You've oritinally installed  64bit, right?
<Moc22> terry: yes
<bastidrazor> cryptic_: you're using a proxy?
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: well, at least that rules out your network connection, do you get a lot of netsplits in irc?
<robdig> DetetiveX: sorry, had to run for a minute. did someone else help you?
<terry> Moc22: The system is fully updated, right?
<Moc22> terry: urm, I didn't try to update before rebooting, but there were no notice of update for 10.10
<rww> terry, Moc22: Natty and upgrades to it are not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #ubuntu+1 for this.
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: i do get msgs couldnt look up hostname, and unable to ident. when connecting. not on proxy. havent seen any netsplits yet.
<jont2383> does anyone know how to install a login screen theme in ubuntu ?
<Moc22> I don't really care, I never do upgrade, I was just lazy to do a full install.. I'll go back and do a full
<nattyRider> hello jont
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: those are to do with registering your nick, nothing that should cause lag
<jont2383> heya nattyrider
<nattyRider> you have to get an istaller jont:
<terry> Moc22:  I think you need the alternate CD
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: is it lagging heavily now?
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: i thought they were.. has been so long. am thinking is modem setting on my end, not to go woo-woo or anything..
<jont2383> nattyrider: like the login window app in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> jont2383, you want to install new gdm themes?
<jont2383> bezhang : yes
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: actually no. i connected to the ubuntu server option this time and am reading 0.0 lag
<bazhang> jont2383, apt-cache search gdm turns up several
 * cryptic_ have 10mps connect
<navwey> shortcut key for changing screen ?
<jont2383> bazhang : i already have the themes i want to install just cant seem to install them
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: do you do a lot of downloading?
<bazhang> peace-gdm-theme, sabily-gdm-themes, tropic-gdm-theme, ubuntume-gdm-themes jont2383 are what I have found using that
<navwey> anyone known?
<nattyRider> jont I am here..
<nattyRider> yes sure.
<bazhang> navwey, screen? as in wallpaper? or screen to be used with irssi
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: a fair bit yes
<jont2383> bazhang : i have the GDM theme just dont know how to install it or what directory it goes in
<navwey> as in wallpaer
<bazhang> jont2383, installed from repos?
<Mcl0vin> so no support for ubuntu OAFIID:gnome_gohome here?
<robdig> navwey? do you mean go to a virtual terminal? ctrl-alt-F1 through F6 will bring up virtual terminals, ctrl-alt-F7 will bring you back to gnome
<bazhang> Mcl0vin, what are you trying to achieve, please clarify
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: that would affect it i assume, ubuntu comes with transmission by default and you can set limits in download and upload speed (if you use torrents)
<nattyRider> all you have to do is go to the ubunbtu server and look for the art software download...
<maurizio-ubu> ciao
<bazhang> nattyRider, ubuntu server? you mean repos?
<Mcl0vin> bazhang: since i upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS , every time i log in i keep getting this error "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GoHome"." do you want to delete the panel from your config
<nattyRider> jont, I am talking to you...
<nattyRider> yes..
<jont2383> bazhang i just have the tar.gz file for the ogiin window screen with all the .pnp's a .xml file etc and i need to know where to drop all that in the right path or some kinf of login window theme manager/installer
<bazhang> nattyRider, please tab<complete> nicknames or they are lost
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: i use the transmission. currently have nothing running except this tho. no browser open even
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: it's probably not lagging now because you're not downloading now
<nattyRider> ok, sure. you got me..
<bazhang> nattyRider, like nat<tab> brings up your nickname
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: next time you're getting lag, check if transmission is downloading and see if setting some limits help alleviate the lag
<nattyRider> ok.. i understand.
<Mcl0vin> bazhang: any idea how to fix it please?
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: turned all else off earlier and was still same. is almost like i disconnect from server after about minute. it will no longer show/accept my commands joins or anything after that first minute or two
<bazhang> Mcl0vin, still searching, please be patient
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: hmm, that is odd, wish i could help further
<Mcl0vin> bazhang: cool thank you, however i searched gnome forums and google but no luck....maybe you will find something i over looked
<bobng> 78.46.151.85 root:flood123
<bobng> oh fuck
<bazhang> bobng, no cursing
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: perhaps the guys in #freenode could help if it is irc specific?
<Sary33> Hi all
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: is okay, will figure it out in time.
<robdig> jont2383: if you mean the way you used to be able to customize the login screen, you can't do that after 9.04 (i think, may have been earlier). I used to have a lovely login window, but now the ugly list of users (which i consider a security threat)
<Sary33> I need some help, I am trying to install Linux but it won't let me move forward
<bazhang> Sary33, what version of ubuntu
<Sary33> I'm on a netbook and downloaded the netbook ubuntu, but can't see the very bottom of my screen...
<Sary33> 10.10 or whathaveyou
<navwey> shortcut key for desk2
<navwey> ?
<bazhang> Sary33, please be precise
<bazhang> Mcl0vin, are you switching desktop modes?
<Sary33> Its the most recent version, I believe the numbers are 10.10
<jont2383> robdig, really you cant install login screens in 10.10?
<Sary33> ubuntu netbook remix 10.10
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: sounds good, just jumped in there and will see if i can dig up an idea or two. have already dug thru modem but still think problem lies with it (i dont like it anyway, maybe i get new one ^-^)
<cryptic_> ThinkT510: thank u again
<bazhang> Sary33, then alt grab with mouse to move it
<Mcl0vin> bazhang: i don't know what is that....the issue start to show as soon as i upgrade my destro
<nictrasavios> 10.10 = october 2010. they new 11.04, means april 2011, just a fun fact.
<ThinkT510> cryptic_: np, hope you get it resolved
<robdig> jont2383: no :(
<Sary33> Ah that was good. But unfortunately it doesn't solve my problem,
<bazhang> Mcl0vin, moving from netbook to desktop mode for example
<nictrasavios> You can know your version just by knowing the date :P
<robdig> navwey: do you mean the desktop switcher? ctrl-alt-<left arrow> and ctrl-alt-<right arrow>
<Sary33> the install says 'ready when you are' and I had to fill in my name/my computers name/password etc. but the Forward button is not clickable
<Mcl0vin> bazhang: this is an hp mini
<bazhang> Sary33, then give a precise view of your issues, and what you are attempting then
<Sary33> yes thank you, I'm fairly sure that's what I did yes? How can I be more precise?
<bazhang> Sary33, use only lower case
<Sary33> WOW
<Sary33> Why did it have check points next to it if it has to be all lowercase? I'm amazed.
<bazhang> Sary33, in the information, its a bug
<Mcl0vin> bazhang: how can i switch back and forward
<Starminn> I agree. The lower-case is a pain
<nictrasavios> Sary33, i noticed this myself. Id seems to be something they overlooked.
<bazhang> Mcl0vin, just confirming your issue, I found a thread on ubuntu forums with a fix if thats it
<Sary33> Thats too funny, well thanks! Thats all for now
<nictrasavios> Yes... My name should be Nictra Savios, unfortunatly.... *sigh*, you can force the upper case letters, but it can lead to a few issues down the road :)
<Sary33> hahahaha
<Mcl0vin> bazhang: i am willing to try it
<Sary33> Awesome. Alright. Hope I won't be back soon :)
<nictrasavios> Sary33, when you dig deep into the command line, and your all set up and stable, then you can learn the way to force in those uppercase letters, by the time you ready, you wont need any help in doing so :)
<ubuntum0n> anyone here using ubuntu 10.10?
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, i am.
<bazhang> Mcl0vin, see the last post in this thread, it seems to be applicable perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1135471.html
<rww> ubuntum0n: Many people are. It's best just to ask your actual question.
<bazhang> ubuntum0n, please ask a real question
<jont2383> robdig, you can change your login screen using the System -> Administration -> login screen and change it so it doesnt list the users
<titos> im
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, do you have multiple accounts?
<robdig> jont2383: cool, thanks. when they first brought this ugly thing up, you couldn't do that.
<ubuntum0n> are you able to log off and log in?
<bazhang> ubuntum0n, all on one line, please
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, yes i do :) 7 infact.
<jont2383> not a prob
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, i'm having an issue when i log out of an account. the screen just goes black and there isnt a login screen
<jont2383> robdig, not a problem man... there are stuff out there that says you can change your login theme in 10.10 but i havent been able to figure out how or if there just going off old info
<SwapOne_GB> hi ppl
<linuxNewb> whats the linux console equivalent of /p?
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, hmm. dose it go black to a command line and some text? Or just black black. Is the computer still on or dose it appear shutdown? (sleep, hibernation,etc)
<SwapOne_GB> any 1 near manchester ?
<bazhang> !ot | SwapOne_GB
<ubottu> SwapOne_GB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, oh, and what level of user are you? Do you know a litte, or alot about ubuntu?
<arand> linuxNewb: "| less" If I get your question.
<rww> SwapOne_GB: You may find #ubuntu-uk useful.
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, the computer is still running. no command line. not even by hitting 'control+alt+f1' or 'control+alt+f7'
<robdig> jont2383: i tried for some time when they first changed it. it was probably the most unpopular change i've seen them make. guess we'll see how unity goes over. maybe we can customize the login with unity?
<SwapOne_GB> thx
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, have you done any odd customisation? such as messing with somthing known as "gdm" or have you changed the login manager in anyway?
<jont2383> robdig, hopefully.... not being able to change the login screen in ubuntu 10.10 is stupid decision on their part
<irule> hi I am writing a php scrtipt to manage recieved files from usb, I want to know the list of memory sticks attached to the local pc and then I want to browse them, I have the vague idea that udev is the sh|t for this, but what is your opinion? thanks!
<linuxNewb> ty
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, no. i have version 10.04 on another computer and it runs fine. i just installed 10.10 via wubi on this computer. its also running windows
<bazhang> irule, no cursing
<irule> sorry he
<bazhang> try ##php perhaps irule
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n,  i want you to go to your terminal, type in "lspci" and paste the results to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, thanks. will do
<ChrisBuchholz> Guys, i have a problem with my wifi drivers. If I modprobe 'wl' and do an iwconfig, i have a eth1 card and in the network-indicator, wifi is on. If i remove the wl module and modprobe 'b43' and then do iwconfig, i have a wlan1, but the network-indicator says "firmware missing" at the wifi spot
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, just send the link of the paste when done :)
<ChrisBuchholz> Whats up with that? It seems like it is working from iwconfig
<arand> linuxNewb: "|" is a pipe, meaning you take the output from the first command, and send it to the second command, less happens to be a useful pager.
<bazhang> ChrisBuchholz, what version of ubuntu
<rww> ChrisBuchholz: Ubuntu does not include the firmware needed by the b43 driver because it is not legally redistributable. See the wikipage ubottu's about to link you to for information on getting it.
<rww> !bcm43xx | ChrisBuchholz
<ubottu> ChrisBuchholz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aum> what does it mean when a script has the shebang line "#!/bin/bash", and permissions 755, and runs fine with the command "bash hello.sh"  but gets "bash: Permission denied" when I try to run it as "./hello.sh"
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, its done
<Viking667> I've got a weird little GL problem. ATI HD 3450 videocard, 2Gb memory, and Pentium Dual Core. Ubuntu 10.10. What should I check when I've got blank GL windows? Xorg.0.log shows the DRI's present and switched on, or so it seems to me.
<ChrisBuchholz> bazhang: 11.04, but should be the same
<ChrisBuchholz> rww: i have tried installing it! installed the b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer packages
<bazhang> ChrisBuchholz, natty support in #ubuntu+1
<Viking667> GL was previously working, and I don't know what on earth I've done since.
<guntbert> ubuntum0n: tell us the link :)
<ChrisBuchholz> rww: in /lib/firmware i also have the stuff i should have, i believe
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, alright, i did some research. , can you send me the link to your pastebin
<ChrisBuchholz> bazhang: aint natty related. problems persists on maverick also
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, im 70% sure i know whats causeing it :)
<rww> ChrisBuchholz: I've had odd problems with wl and b43 interacting. But as bazhang says, if you're using 11.04...
<donri> Samba shares configured via nautilus; where's the configuration stored?
<Viking667> donri: try .gconf (use gconf-editor) I suspect
<ChrisBuchholz> rww: okay - i dont use 11.04 - i lied, i use 10.10.
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, thanks for the help
<ChrisBuchholz> rww: :)
<todulchaos> if there's any networking gurus please msg me.  Im trying to connect a linux box to two lan's wired for connecting to file serving, and wireless for internet.
<rww> ChrisBuchholz: I don't know anything about bcm4312 cards. I lied, I use ethernet for everything.
<hihihi100> when will 11.04 be out?
<rww> hihihi100: end of April
<ChrisBuchholz> rww: i've tried in 10.10 also, and if you search on the forums and so, you see people have problems with it on both 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04
<terry> todulchaos: Trying to connect to tow lan's?
<hihihi100> how do I make my 10.10 stop initializing every session as root? i cannot access trash or external hard drives
<terry> todulchaos: Can you re-phrase the question?
<terry> *two
<theamazingbeat> could someone please take a look at my forum thread :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1710337
<nictrasavios> ubuntum0n, alright, try turning off desktop effects. Its a problem with your graphics card, from looking through about 10-15 pages, i cannot find a solution. Most reinstalled... no word on if it helped or not. It seems many people have had this problem, Try looking for drivers for your hardware, i am ,personally, not knowlageable on drivers. But i from what i can see, your issue has everything to do with xwindows not starting properly
<nictrasavios> after a session has ended. One workaround for it is, instead of logging off, switch users instead. Although a little less secure, this may help. You said your running under a wubi install? This may be part of it. Although thats only an educated guess.
<cryptic_> got it mostly figured out now, thx again. problem mostly lack of coffee, and homework :))
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, ok. thanks alot. i'll check it out
<Cube``> i'm trying to find the files that belong to libgeos!? where are they?
<hiexpo> find command
<xlogik> Can someone explain this error I'm getting? http://paste.ubuntu.com/582683/
<ubuntum0n> nictrasavios, one more thing: the login screen will display correctly after a boot. but if you log off, blackness. the only resolve is to reboot (hassle but livable)
<Cube``> i'm trying to find the files that belong to libgeos!? where are they?
<terry> theamazingbeat: Well, I don't know for sure, but I suppose you could ditch Win7 and just use nfs.
<bastidrazor> Cube``: dpkg -L packagename will show where every file associated with packagename went
<Cube``> bastidrazor: thanks!
<bastidrazor> Cube``: you're welcome
<terry> ubuntum0n: nictrasavios Not sure what you guys are experiencing, but, you have just a black screen. Right?  What happens if you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 or Ctrl-Alt-F5 ?
<nictrasavios> terry, i belive he said that didnt work, let me read back a bit.
<nictrasavios> terry, he tried cntl+alt+f1 and cntl+al+f7.
<ubuntum0n> terry, nothing happens. just black screen
<terry> ubuntum0n: nictrasavios And does this behaviour also exist when loging out from the original user?
<theamazingbeat> ya that is not going to happen lol
<gluonman_> If you've issued the command "sudo sh -c 'echo -n "0000:00:12.2" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind' is it possible to reverse it?  And if you try to set read permissions on /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/bind, how can the resulting broken file be repaired?  I just don't know how to reverse the changes that I think completely broke my kernel after trying to do update-grub && update-initramfs -u
<terry> nictrasavios: Yea, but it may have already been on cntl+alt+f1 and cntl+al+f7  I would try one of the others between f1 and f7
<ubuntum0n> terry, yes. it boots up fine. shows login screen with users. logs in fine. but when i log out to change users it just goes to a black screen. hangs or something
<ChrisBuchholz> rww: so if i tell you that i have asked on #ubuntu+1 but no one answers, could that talk you over?
<rww> ChrisBuchholz: I'm aware, I'm sitting in #ubuntu+1. I'm not answering because Ubuntu moved around firmware packages in Maverick and Natty, and I don't have a BCM4312 card and thus don't know what they did.
<terry> ubuntum0n: That is interesting. What about ctrl-alt-f8 ?
<rww> ChrisBuchholz: (I switched the one I had for a card that doesn't need non-free software installed.)
<ubuntum0n> terry, i've tried them all f1-f12
<|asp> Hi, anyone using ZFS in Ubuntu?
<terry> ubuntum0n: Ok...
<|asp> trying to mount a zfs volume which I moved over from an opensolaris.  The KQStor ZFS doesn't have the shareiscsi or iscsi target available so I'm trying to figure out how to share the volume as an iscsi target
<nictrasavios> terry, ubuntum0n  i did some digging, its a common issue, that it appears to have not been solved
<terry> ubuntum0n: I think I would, at that point, ssh in from another PC and see what is running or not running.  Like ps aux |grep gdm  or  ps aux |grep X
<ubuntum0n> terry, what i'd like to do is just put 10.04 Lucid Lynx on this system. its a compaq thats running windows xp. i've got an ubuntu cd, configured bios to boot from cd first, but it still goes to windows.
<ChrisBuchholz> rww: ah i see.
<terry> ubuntum0n: That's what I run
<terry> LTS
<ubuntum0n> yes
<ubuntum0n> i've got it on my other system
<Kroosec> nickserv
<ubuntum0n> terry, with this system not wanting to boot from cd, do you think i may have a bad .iso image on the disk?
<ccvvcc> how can i add line every 10 lines in text file?
<Viking667> cross-posting is frowned upon, dude.
<gluonman_> My latest kernel will no longer boot passed the initial splash screen ever since running update-burg && update-initramfs -u.  Have to consistently boot into previous kernel.  How to diagnose?
<fr00g> Why do I, when I click on a folder in my "Places", I get a box saying "No application is registered as handling this file"?
<xangua> fr00g: create a folder>right clic>open with other>open folder
<terry> fr00g: Probably because it's a directory and not a file....?
<gansbrest_> hi, is there a way I can tune IO on Ubuntu?
<fr00g> No, it's supposed to open Nautilus
<thruxton> ccvvcc: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/System/sedoneliner.htm?ref=news.rdf
<valorin> Anyone here have any experience getting the gnome3-team PPA working on a natty install to run gnome-shell?
<terry> fr00g: O
<rww> valorin: #ubuntu+1 for natty stuff
<valorin> thanks rww
<valorin> :)
<xlogik> Can someone explain this error &/or how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/582683/
<edbian> gansbrest_, What do you mean 'tune' I/O ?
<gansbrest_> Recently I bought a new box with i7 cpu and 6Gb of memory, but I've got 7200rpms hardrive.. When I run Simpletest or any other IO intensive operations it's just 2 or 3 times slower that my previous 3 years old box with 7200rpms as well. Is there anything I can do to check IO config on my box. Maybe it's configured incorrectly or something
<gluonman_> I ran sudo update-initramfs -u && sudo update-burg and since then the kernel will not boot passed splashscreen.  I have to boot into the previous kernel, but afraid to try to update it as well for fear that a configuration file got messed up.  How can I diagnose the problem?
<Viking667> gansbrest_: ugh. Sounds ugly
<edbian> gansbrest_, I don't think there is anything that's ready out of the box.  You could read the source code or write your own app to measure the performance.  It would be hard.
<gluonman_> My latest kernel is broken after running sudo update-initramfs -u && sudo update-burg.  I only have guesses about what might have broke it, but I have no idea how to diagnose it or get my new kernel to boot passed splashscreen.
<gluonman_> How can I look into the problem?
<UcefKH> hello
<UcefKH> welcome
<Starminn> linux-header-[versionnumber]-generic are the stuff that appear in GRUB, right?
<edbian> gluonman_, turn off splash in the grub entry.  read what is written
<gluonman_> edbian, kk thank you  I'll do that.
<UcefKH> may be
<edbian> gluonman_, good luck!
<ccvvcc> i need help with it
<ccvvcc> the best i found is sed '/perl/G
<kpoman> hey all, do someone know how to install 2.6.38 ?
<iqpi> kpoman: download the sourcers
<kpoman> iqpi: any deb ready to install ?
<kpoman> and compatible with 10.10 ?
<iqpi> don't know
<kpoman> anyone ?
<rattlebone> I have a question, yet I fear being mocked.
<rattlebone> So here goes anyway.
<rattlebone> I have an EC2 instance
<rattlebone> and I am using 10.10 as my Desktop
<HelloWorld321> Why doesn't it take when I try to change the owner to mysql using: chown -HR mysql:mysql Data
<kpoman> iqpi: if I wanted to compile my own kernel, how do I know which .config is now running on my box so I can make oldconfig of it ?
<rattlebone> I would love to be able to download log files to my deskop using a GUI
<rattlebone> is this possible without changing permissions?
<kpoman> iqpi: and will I lose my gl/compiz/vbox/etc... kernel modules dead ?
<bastidrazor> rattlebone: most files in /var/log are readable by all
<canti_> I'm looking for a twiiter app that works with their oauth support. I've tried others but havent been able to connect
<robdig> HelloWorld321: what user id are you when you issue the chown? if not root, then put sudo in front of it
<iqpi> kpoman: you wont loose anything, but you will have to rebuild them to run with that kernel
<HelloWorld321> I'm root
<iqpi> kpoman: just reinstalling the driver
<ccvvcc> how can i add line every 10 lines in text file?
<kpoman> iqpi: so basically I will lose the deb / synaptic / updates / etc ability
<jont2383> does anyone know that path to the login theme directory
<Viking667> ccvvcc: you were already given an answer.
<robdig> HelloWorld321: and Data is a sym link to the real data directory?
<bastidrazor> rattlebone: please keep your responses in channel.
<ccvvcc> i didnt find it there..
<iqpi> kpoman: no, you wont loose that
<HelloWorld321> robdig: No, but I'd like to do that next.
<rattlebone> sorry
<iqpi> kpoman: your system will be with the same programmes you had
<[thor]> jont2383: unfortunately, ubuntu has moved to "gdm2" and old themes do not work
<jont2383> ahhh
<[thor]> jont2383: i have been messing around for 2 weeks trying to do the same thing
<robdig> HelloWorld321: so Data is your real data directory? then drop try dropping the H
<iqpi> kpoman: but you will need to rebuild you drivers for you vga and perhaps virtualbox modules
<ccvvcc> the best thing i found is sed s/\n.*\n.*/line/g
<ccvvcc> and its not working
<bastidrazor> rattlebone: you will not be able to upload a modified log file back to /var/log.. /var/log is writable by an admin account only
<nictrasavios> jont2383, yes i do.
<ccvvcc> \n.* X 10
<jont2383> [thor], yeah i'be been trying for tha past 12 hours to figure it out
<[thor]> jont2383: you can find a package on http//www.launchpad.net called "gdm2setup" but the "themes" tab is disabled until the gnome team can decide on a standard for theming
<canti_> what's a good twitter app that works with oauth?
<nictrasavios> nictrasavios, let me get my second harddrive hooked up, i have everything you need there.
<jont2383> nictrasavios, what is it please ?
<rattlebone> I was able to do this using winscp on windows...it put a sudo su- in front of each action....
<jont2383> [thor], thanks for that info bud
<xangua> canti_: ubuntu comes with gwibber
<rattlebone> logs are just an example...
<nictrasavios> jont2383, give me a minute, i have to figure it out.
<HelloWorld321> robdig: I get no message when I run the chown.  When I check the permissions (as root in Nautilus), I still see the owner of Data as "root"
<kpoman> just a last question, how do I know if I run x386 or amd64 ?
<[thor]> jont2383: the most you can do is change the background image, but not the position/shape/etc of the prompt/menubar
<Jordan_U> ccvvcc: You'll want to use awk or a loop in a full language like python (or even a for loop in bash).
<bastidrazor> kpoman: uname -m .. x86_64 is 64bit.. anything else is 32bit
<iqpi> kpoman: run uname -r
<robdig> HelloWorld321: maybe nautilus hasn't updated? hit f5
<kpoman> 2.6.35-27-generic
<iqpi> kpoman: if you see something about x86_64 = 64 bits, if you see i386 then x32
<jont2383> [thor],  thats ok thats fine with me for now
<kpoman> ok so x386
<nictrasavios> jont2383, alright, ill send you a link to a deb of an login theme, you can take that apart, full instructions are with it okay?
<jont2383> nictrasavios, thanks man
<[thor]> nictrasavios: post here please, i'd like to look as well
<HelloWorld321> robdig: owner is still root.  If I try to change owner in Nautilus, then it changes right back to root, instantly
<UcefKH> just go to a shel & use chmod
<nictrasavios> jont2383,  [thor]  alright :) just give me a second.
<UcefKH> to change any root or user
<nictrasavios> jont2383,  [thor]  this is much faster then explaining it all to you, http://www.mediafire.com/?7dbegie4yj01xhi
<robdig> HelloWorld321: if filesystem local to your machine?
<robdig> :s/if/is/
<jont2383> nictrasavios, thanks man
<bastidrazor> HelloWorld321: Alt+F2  then gksudo nautilus  ::that will give nautilus permissions to write/read anything. be careful
<HelloWorld321> The Data folder is on a  mounted Vista NTFS partition on the same HD
<nictrasavios> jont2383, read the odt file with it, in contains a wealth of knowlage.
<lyger> smw: installed ubu
<UcefKH> yes me
<UcefKH> ubu 10.10
<robdig> HelloWorld321: i've had problems writing to ntfs as root on my machine...
<nerdy_kid> someone want to help me with this bash script?  It says that I have a "bad for loop variable", but I can't figure out exactly what that means.  http://pastebin.com/Kbj5fKc1 @line 57  Thanks!
<astley> I am having trouble using the wireless capability on my wireless internet card, in the past i have installed the driver and it showed me the signal strength of the individual networks but did not let me log on, i either used the rt3090 or rt5090 driver
<nictrasavios> robdig, why did you set your root partition to ntfs?
<Viking667> You've got $HOURS<=$1, don't need the $ on $HOURS
<robdig> nictrasavios: i didn't. it is mounted off my home directory. but if i'm the root user, then i have issues writing to the ntfs disk
<kpoman> ok installed gonna try it out
<UcefKH> php
<UcefKH> 01tek.tk
<nictrasavios> robdig,  ubuntu version?
<robdig> nictrasavios: 10.10
<WaterRatj> I'm trying to make a symlink to a folder but instead of making the folder the symlink it adds an symlink to the folder in that folder
<Viking667> WaterRatj: what are you using/
<Viking667> ?
<robdig> nictrasavios: but i'm not having an issue, was trying to help HelloWorld321 who couldn't change permissions on one of his directories
<astley> I am having trouble using the wireless capability on my wireless internet card, in the past i have installed the driver and it showed me the signal strength of the individual networks but did not let me log on, i either used the rt3090 or rt5090 driver
<nictrasavios> robdig, i have no idea why you would have any ntfs issues on 10.10 .. hmm.
<nictrasavios> robdig, oh alright.
<HelloWorld321> robdig: when I try to change the owner (as root from inside Nautus), the menu shows "mysql-MySQL Server" .... do I need to "chown mysql:mysql" or do I need to "chown mysql-MySQL Server:mysql" ?
<WaterRatj> ln -s /home/waterratj/Dropbox/MyFolder /waterratj
<nerdy_kid> Viking667: that didnt fix it.  The function runs fine if I cut it out and run it in a different script, I just cant figure out why it wont run here.
<Viking667> WaterRatj: normally that'd create a link into Myfolder from /waterratj
<nictrasavios> HelloWorld321,  the 1st one is always the main user, the 2nd is the group. user:group , for me its nictrasavios:bAdGigabit , as i am user "nictrasavios" in group "bAdGigait"
<Viking667> nerdy_kid: hm? Which function's that?
<robdig> HelloWorld321, nictrasavios i don't really know, don't have vista to play with. not that i'm complaining. nictrasavios any thoughts?
<WaterRatj> It made a new symlink to the Myfolder in /waterratj but thats not what I want
<Viking667> then what is it you want?
<nerdy_kid> Viking667: the time_convert function
<WaterRatj> I want /waterratj to be the symlink of that myfolder, not a folder in that
<thesary> Hi all,
<nictrasavios> robdig,  okay so whats the issue, are his / and /home in ext2/3/4 , and something else in ntfs? Or did he put his root partitons as ntfs?
<Viking667> WaterRatj: does /waterratj exist?
<thesary> I seem to be running into some confusion from running the netbook remix version of ubuntu 10.10 rather than the regular version,
<thesary> does anyone else run the netbook remix?
<WaterRatj> I created it then did that ls thing
<nictrasavios> thesary, i did for a few weeks.
<bazhang> thesary, whats the question
<astley> I am having trouble using the wireless capability on my wireless internet card, in the past i have installed the driver and it showed me the signal strength of the individual networks but did not let me log on, i either used the rt3090 or rt5090 driver
<robdig> nictrasavios: the mysql data directory he is trying to chmod is on vista ntfs. and he can't chmod, even as root
<HelloWorld321> nictrasavios: is the user "mysql"?  or is it "mysql-MySQL Server" and if it's the latter, how do I put in spaces and dashes for a username?
<Viking667> try this:  rm /waterratj; ln -s /home/waterratj/dropbox/MyFolder /waterratj
<thesary> I'm trying to get into "System" to go fuck with my mouse settings and that sort of thing... I can't right click, and theres no menu bar at the top where the ubuntu 10.10 tells me to get to it
<bazhang> thesary, no cursing here
<Viking667> then ls -l /waterratj
<thesary> Sorry!
<HelloWorld321> root@ubuntu:/windows/ProgramData/MySQL/MySQL Server 5.5# sudo chown -R mysql:mysql Data
<HelloWorld321> ... is what I'm using to try to change the owner of my "Data" folder to "mysql"
<nictrasavios> HelloWorld321,  dont count my word as god, but i belive windows compondents handle their permissions differently then linux dose.
<HelloWorld321> nictrasavios: that makes quite a bit of sense
<astley> I am having trouble using the wireless capability on my wireless internet card, in the past i have installed the driver and it showed me the signal strength of the individual networks but did not let me log on, i either used the rt3090 or rt5090 driver
<Viking667> oooo crikey.
<nictrasavios> HelloWorld321, i know personally, if i change the permission of a file in windows to "root" when i logg into windows, it dosent change a thing.
<nictrasavios> compiz
<nictrasavios> nvm
<robdig> HelloWorld321, nictrasavios: this link is kinda what i remembered when i had some issues with ntfs long ago...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347923
<HelloWorld321> nictrasavios: here's my actual problem.  When  I installed ubuntu, I wasn't able to shrink the Vista partition, so I need to get my big files (like databases) into the larger Vista partition.  The instructions for how to do that include using chown, but the chown never takes.
<Viking667> hm. I've got a rt73usb device, how do I tickle that into HostAP mode?
<Viking667> oh, hang on ... that's a  google question.
<HelloWorld321> mictrasavios: I'm following these instructions http://www.ubuntu-howto.info/howto/how-to-move-mysql-databases-to-another-location-partition-or-hard-drive
<HelloWorld321> I'll go check robdig's thread
<nerdy_kid> Viking667: nvm, the script was using /bin/sh instead of /bin/bash so that was throwing the error
<gluonman> edbian, all I got after removing the splash screen is the following: "[     4.616230] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device \ [       4.621557] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xfb000000, mapped to 0xffffc90011800000, using 14336k, total 14336k \ [     4.621560] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device"  Then it just gave me a login prompt (command-line only).  Does that give you any clue what might be wrong with my kernel?
<scarleo> HelloWorld321: I believe it can be made if you mount your ntfs disk with other mount options
<gluonman> Because it doesn't give me any clue.
<nictrasavios> HelloWorld321, sadly i gotta be off, see if you 2 can solve it , i bet your getting close, ill send a friend in. Hes a multisystem expert. I work in a cluster. Just do not ask for his name.
<robdig> HelloWorld321, nictrasavios: but that link did get me thinking, and i checked and i set the ownership in the mount command now in fstab
<WaterRatj> Viking667: Thanks
<edbian> gluonman, login and type sudo gdm
<robdig> robdig: you can include a user and group name on the mount of an ntfs mount. but it changes all files to that uid:gid
<gluonman> edbian, kk I'll do that, then I'll be back after.
<HelloWorld321> I did put my Vista partition in the ftab, and did mount -a ...
<HelloWorld321> # NTFS Windows VistapPartition (?)
<HelloWorld321> /dev/sda2 /windows              ntfs-3g    quiet,defaults,locale=en_us.utf8,umask=8,rw 0       2
<thesary> Does anyone else use the netbook remix version of Ubuntu 10.10?
<scarleo> HelloWorld321: Like adding fmask=0111 or similar, trry google there are plenty of hits
<bAdSystems> I was called to Freenode chatroom #ubuntu by the one known as nictrasavios. My brother informed me of an issue, how may i be of service.
<WaterRatj> Also Anyone else have problems with the notification area of ubuntu?
<zibor> Quiero compartir un proyecto que estoy desarrollando para quien pueda interesarle. Docuteca - Gestiona tu documentación. http://code.google.com/p/docuteca/
<HelloWorld321> scarleo, robdig: I think the setting that's involved for me is the umask=8, I got that from wikipedia, but I don't know what I'm doing
<Lancelot> Problem: My numpad is controlling my mouse with the number lock enabled. How do I fix this?
<RedLance> Ubuntu 9.10 seems to work fine on my system.  10.10 shuts the system down randomly, but always after only a few minutes of being booted up.  AMD Athlon X2 64 5000+ CPU, 3 gig ram, Nvidia graphics card.  Where do I start looking for the issue?
<HelloWorld321> scarleo: is umask=8 the same as fmask=0111?
<robdig> HelloWorld321: here is what my mount command in fstab looks like: i'm mounting across a network so it is some differetn. //192.168.1.103/radagast	/home/robert/radagast	cifs	uid=robert,gid=robert,user=robert,password=""	0	0
<rww> !es | zibor
<ubottu> zibor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<astley> I am having trouble using the wireless capability on my wireless internet card, in the past i have installed the driver and it showed me the signal strength of the individual networks but did not let me log on, i either used the rt3090 or rt5090 driver
<Lancelot> Problem: My numpad is controlling my mouse with the number lock enabled. How do I fix this?
<kpoman> ok, installed 2.6.38, really incredible
<kpoman> much much better
<bAdSystems> Are the ones who require my assistance here? or shall i take my leave.
#ubuntu 2011-03-20
<HelloWorld321> my fstab is # NTFS Windows VistapPartition (?)
<HelloWorld321> /dev/sda2 /windows              ntfs-3g    quiet,defaults,locale=en_us.utf8,umask=8,rw 0       2
<Lancelot> could you help me?
<kpoman> everything launches instantly, runs smoothly. impressive
<HelloWorld321> bAdSystems: Are you a multi-system expert?
<linxeh> oheh
<Lancelot> bAdSystems, can you help with an input issue. My numpad is controlling my mouse
<robdig> HelloWorld321: mine is xp ntfs on a remote box
<HelloWorld321> bAdSystems: yes, that's me.
<terry> astley: What does iwconfig say?
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, Yes i am. I am knowlageable in Unix, Linux and DOS systems, aswell as all their roots.
<bAdSystems> bAdSystems, you have turned on a accessability option that allows for controlling of the mouse via the keyboard.
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, what seems to be your issue.
<terry> astley: I'm not sure what your situation is, but sounds like you need an application to control your wireless connections.  If that is the case, I would suggest installing wicd.  sudo apt-get install wicd
<HelloWorld321> bAdSystems:   I have a big Vista partition, and I need to get my big files (like mysql databases) onto my big Vista NTFS partition
<scarleo> HelloWorld321: I believe umask=000 would give you full permissions so it might be fine for temporary
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, why not resize the partitions? or e
<smw> scarleo, wouldn't 777 be full permissions?
<bAdSystems> Set up a RAID array to increase storage*
<HelloWorld321> bAdSystems: I mounted my Vista partion in fstab as # NTFS Windows VistapPartition (?)
<HelloWorld321> /dev/sda2 /windows              ntfs-3g    quiet,defaults,locale=en_us.utf8,umask=8,rw 0       2
<astley> terry:http://pastebin.com/Gt9rkJBK
<RedLance> Ubuntu 9.10 seems to work fine on my system.  10.10 shuts the system down randomly, but always after only a few minutes of being booted up.  AMD Athlon X2 64 5000+ CPU, 3 gig ram, Nvidia graphics card.  Where do I start looking for the issue?
<Mannyuel> i downloaded skype and i dont see the webcam call feature????????
<astley> i use network manager already terry:
<scarleo> smw: No I think it's 000 but I have been wrong before
<Jancsy-> hello! anyone here who could help me starting my tv tuner on ubuntu?
<HelloWorld321> bAdSystems: Because UltraDefrag couldn't move some stuff near the end
<scarleo> smw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<terry> astley: Looks like your wireless device is not supported.  What does lspci say about it?
<robdig> HelloWorld321: good luck. i've got to run.
<astley> unclaimed
<astley> terry
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, i would do a full system defrag on windows, then use gParted to shrink. But that is besides the point. What is the issue you are having, it its most simple form of explanation.
<terry> astley: lspci | pastebin
<Jancsy-> any helpers around?
<UcefKH> yes me
<UcefKH> what do u need
<HelloWorld321> bAdSystems: I'm trying to follow these instructions to move my databases, but the chmod doesn't take ... http://www.ubuntu-howto.info/howto/how-to-move-mysql-databases-to-another-location-partition-or-hard-drive
<HelloWorld321> I'ma try umask=000 ....
<astley> terry: http://pastebin.com/kBstMJjM
<Jancsy-> UcefKH, I'd like to start my tv tuner card on ubuntu
<dustin> hello, i am not in need of assistance, yet... but it's' nic eto know where to go! have a great night everyone!
<Nocturnal> I am needing some help with flash for firefox. When I go to websites that use flash, a blank box comes up with a F button, when I put my mouse on it, it turns to a play buton then loads the flash. I need something that will auto load/play the flash. As I do some online gaming that requires flash. Any suggestions?
<zhxk> excuse me, where to paste file?
<Jancsy-> the card's software is for windows only.
<edbian> Nocturnal, You have flashblock installed in firefox.  Turn it off
<overclucker> !paste > zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, this stinks of a problem i had on my very first ubuntu installation. I was unable to change any permissions for a few arbitrary files.
<terry> astley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8581510
<Nocturnal> edbian, I allready did.
<phoenixsampras> bAdSystems: chmod or chown
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, hmm. So your trying to move your database from one Linux to the next.
<rbnswartz> bAdSystems sudo chmod?
<Sterist> anyone know if ubuntu is being ported to android? I know it's available on a few phones via hack but its messy
<bAdSystems> phoenixsampras, it was about 5 years ago, i cannot remember.
<bAdSystems> 4 years*
<terry> !flash | Nocturnal
<ubottu> Nocturnal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brock> can someone help me
<HelloWorld321> phoenixsampras: sry, I said chmod, I meant chown.  the chown doesn't take
<astley> terry:sorry that doesn't help, it is a different wireless card
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321,  it never came back, but anyway. So your moving the database from one linux to the next? I belive NS said you were trying to move it to windows?
<HelloWorld321> I'm trying umask=000, and the "service mysql start" is taking forever
<rbnswartz> fire away brock somebody will try
<HelloWorld321> Both partitions are NTFS.  That's how the installer set it up.  The other partition runs Vista.
<phoenixsampras> heard mongodb is great
<brock> i have a asus laptop running ubuntu 10.10 and my webcam and microphone do not work
<smw> Sterist, ubuntu can not be ported to android. One linux distro can't be ported to another.
<phoenixsampras> HelloWorld321: are you putting production db's on NTFS?
<Jancsy-> anyone willing to help me too, please?
<jwandborg> Jancsy-: What do you need help with?
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321,  i could not make out his words, he seems in a hurry. But if he was correct, then i must inform you that you cannot simply "copy and paste" your database from one system to the next. Only if the systems are of the same operating system.
<Jancsy-> jwandborg: i have a gigabyte gt p6000 pci tv card which has only windows software
<HelloWorld321> phoenix: still in dev, and behind a big fat firewall .... but that would be next.  Why?  Would that be bad?
<Jancsy-> i'd like to start it on ubuntu
<rbnswartz> brock you know for certain that it doesn't work? Have you tried using the cheese photo booth to test it?
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, you would have to export your database, rebuild your configuration, then import your database back in.
<phoenixsampras> Jancsy-:did you contact the Manufacturer?
<terry> astley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1680039
<HelloWorld321> bAdSystems: I see.
<jwandborg> Jancsy-: Have you tried Wine?
<terry> astley: Is this a laptop?
<Jancsy-> nope, i don't see any importance.
<Jancsy-> yes, i tried.
<astley> terry: yes
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, with but few exceptions, you cannot simply take somthing working in linux, and copy it into windows. For more reasons then it is worth listing.
<terry> astley: Looks like your wireless device is not supported. You might try trading it for another
<rbnswartz> jwandborg I don't think wine is does drivers that well are you sure on that one?
<HelloWorld321> I guess I'll leave my files where they are, then.
<jwandborg> rbnswartz: Not at all, just out of the blue. (cc Jancsy-)
<brock> rbnswarts      yes i have tried and it does not work
<Jancsy-> actually wine could do nothing :))
<brock> rbnswarts  it says no device found
<Jancsy-> someone told me that VLC could help me, but I don't have any idea how. i'm too new on ubuntu :)
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, if at all possible, i would find a equal or better to all your windows needs, then delete vista and become a "pure" ubuntu user. As someone who uses all three systems everyday... i can say with great confidence that windows is, and always will be, a horrible system to its very core. From the kernel to the userland, it wreaks of horrible code.
<astley> terry: thats not true, i had it working before, but the driver disappeard...i forgot how i did so in the first place
<jwandborg> Jancsy-: I'm having a hard time trying to see how VLC would help you with driver problems.
<terry> astley: Oh, ok... Well look at this: http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<Jancsy-> :)
<rbnswartz> brock then you don't have the driver. Depending on who made it and what device it is there might not be a linux driver
<gluonman> edbian, so I got the following: http://pastebin.com/R5L1hPxe
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, windows was never ment to be used in todays world, it was build to be a stand alone system, with no internet. You set it up, and use it. Everything put into it was ment to be put in via CD or other input. Thus, it cannot survive in a modern world.
<brock> rbnswarts   how would i go about getting the driver
<terry> astley: http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/ralink-rt3090-rt5390-pcie-wireless-lan-linux-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html
<bAdSystems> HelloWorld321, if you must use it, i suggest virtual box.  Anyway , i must take my leave. I am needed elsewhere.
<Jancsy-> jwandborg: so, any chances to make it work?
<rbnswartz> brock If the restricted drivers tool can't find anything and google draws up a blank you might have to wait till someone writes one.
<phoenixsampras> how to install the 'import' command?
<phoenixsampras> Jancsy-:  you should forget any chances to get multimedia work properly on linux, its a pain
<Jancsy-> heh
<UcefKH> no
<Jancsy-> thanks anyway:)
<Jancsy-> no what?
<UcefKH> u can insall windows xp under ubntu
<UcefKH> use vmware
<Jancsy-> ?
<Jancsy-> ha?
<UcefKH> just wait
<Jancsy-> UcefKH, we're talking about something else.
<jwandborg> Jancsy-: I don't think so.
<UcefKH> i gonna show
<UcefKH> u
<mongy> Jancsy-, what tv card is it
<Jancsy-> Gigabyte GT P6000
<Jancsy-> PCI
<jwandborg> Jancsy-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platform_virtualization
<hiexpo> phoenixsampras, why say that it's hard to make multimedia  work on linux itworks great
<rbnswartz> brock I must leave. Sorry for not being very helpful. Try posting it on www.askubuntu.com
<phoenixsampras> hiexpo: doesnt, not even hibertantion and suspend works on my laptop
<Jancsy-> heh
<UcefKH> Runnig Xp sweet under ubuntu 10.10 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJWLg-kAvx8
<jwandborg> UcefKH: Jancsy-: Still, if Ubuntu doew not know the AV input device, VMWare will neither.
<UcefKH> hhh
<UcefKH> may be
<Jancsy-> UcefKH gosh, please understand that I'd like to run it from ubuntu and not windows!
<UcefKH> ok
<Jancsy-> no vmware and other virtual machines
<hazzarux> evening, guys!
<jwandborg> Jancsy-: I bet you've googled for anything that could be of some sort of help?
<mongy> Jancsy-,  look at dmesg when you plug it in, what does it say
<jwandborg> hazzarux: G'day mate!
<Jancsy-> of course, that's why i'm here
<Curator> hey
<Nocturnal> hmm I removed the flashblock and its still not loading flash
<Jancsy-> uh, mongy.. i'm too new for those dmesg thingies.
<mongy> Jancsy-, a decent hauppage nova T usb stick costs like £20 btw :)
<Jancsy-> but I'll try to colaborate if you could help :)
<mongy> and works ootb
<Curator> hello, i'm running ubuntu 10.10, and when i use headphones i get a high pitched ringing sound only on my left channel
<Jancsy-> nah, not that important. just wanted to check if it can be resolved
<mongy> Jancsy-, unplug it, run tailf /var/log/messages and plug it in
<Curator> i've found lots of old threads with a solution to the problem, but it did nothing for me
<hiexpo> Jancsy-, what you trying to get working there
<mongy> Jancsy-, and paste the output
<Curator> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221875 this is the main thread
<Jancsy-> brb
<Curator> could anyone help me?
<smw> !ask | Curator
<ubottu> Curator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Curator> well i asked the question
<Curator> but didn't get a response
<Robmillernow> Installing Ubuntu 10.10 on an old PC (it's still got a 1/4" floppy drive) -- getting the following error after first "Ubuntu" graphic startup screen: << (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error
<UcefKH> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJWLg-kAvx8
<almoxarife> Robmillernow: a wubi install?
<Robmillernow> second line:  Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem/squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<[segfault]> Curator: folks come and go here, so if you don't get a response, wait a few mins and then ask again.  perhaps in that time someone has come on who can help you.
<Robmillernow> almoxarife:  i'm a n00b -- don't know what wubi is
<almoxarife> Robmillernow: the install was thru windows?
<hiexpo> !wubi | Robmillernow
<ubottu> Robmillernow: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<memorygap01> what software i can use on video conferencing in ubuntu?
<Curator> ok
<mongy> Robmillernow, did you md5 check the iso
<Curator> hello, i'm running ubuntu 10.10, and when i use headphones i get a high pitched ringing sound only on my left channel
<Robmillernow> OH.  no, i was installing from a bootable CD
<Curator> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221875 this is the main thread
<mongy> memorygap01, skype.  !skype
<memorygap01> mongy: thanks
<mongy> memorygap01, or empathy with a xmpp/gtalk account
<Robmillernow> didn't do an md5 check, whatever that is.  just followed the instructions on ubuntu.com for making a bootable CD
<Ampelbein> Curator: is it similar to bug 709869 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709869 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Noise in left channel with USB audio device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709869
<phoenixsampras> Noise in left channel with USB audio device <<< wuahahaha
<Robmillernow> I'd like to REPLACE windows on the machine.  it's old and dying under Windows.
<mongy> !md5 | Robmillernow
<ubottu> Robmillernow: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mongy> memorygap01, gmail actually has a browser plugin also for it with use in gmail.
<UcefKH> www.01Tek.TK
<astley> when i try the command edit in terminal i get this http://pastebin.com/jF0LdbQs
<mongy> astley, edit isnt a command.
<Robmillernow> thanks -- doing the md5 check now
<[segfault]> mongy: its a mailcap program
<astley> what is?
<astley> gfedit?
<[segfault]> astley: if you are just trying to edit a text file, try gedit
<mongy> its not a command he needs to be using is it.
<[segfault]> mongy: probably not :)
<astley> i know what  i needed it for
<debugger> fuck ubuntu
<green__> I broke compiz by installing 9.2 anyone with help fixing it?
<mongy> green__, how did you install it
<green__> ppa
<UcefKH> Love Ubuntuuuuu
<mongy> green__, use ppa-purge
<UcefKH> ;)
<UcefKH> love 10.10
<green__> did that but purge is cannot find package
<IdleOne> green__: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<IdleOne> green__: after that the ppa-purge command will work
 * mongy read that as purge couldnt find a package
<mongy> ugh
<IdleOne> yeah on second read I am not sure either
<green__> says unable to locate ppa purge
<mongy> IdleOne, you were right then.
<IdleOne> green__: ppa-purge is the package name
<[segfault]> green__: don't forget the dash there '-'
<green__> k
<Robmillernow> okay so no match on the m5d.  do i download and burn a new .iso?
<IdleOne> Robmillernow: yes
<Robmillernow> thanks y'all.
<bastidrazor> Robmillernow: burn at a slower speed, 4x or 8x
<green__> says ppa-purge is already the newest version
<Robmillernow> copy.  thanks.
<neiz> is there an easy way to upgrade 10.10 to 11.04?
<IdleOne> no
<mongy> green__, what was the command you used to add the ppa
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1 for natty
<bastidrazor> Robmillernow: i mean once you get a new ISO
<memorygap01> i'll always get this on terminal
<memorygap01> N: Ignoring file 'karmic_0.list.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<memorygap01> is this an error
<green__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity/ppa
<mongy> green__, sudo ppa-purge unity/ppa
<Robmillernow> bastid:  okay.  so no way i can use that old .iso?  it worked in a similar situation in January.  I only ask because I'm looking at a 2-hour download.
<green__> k
<Robmillernow> and if waiting for the download is the answer, i can wait.
<bastidrazor> Robmillernow: if the old ISO passes an md5 then yes, if it fails then a new ISO is the only solution
<Robmillernow> copy that.  gotta wait.
<green__>  Could not find package list for PPA: unity/ppa ppa
<IdleOne> sudo ppa-purge unity
<bastidrazor> memorygap01: remove the .1 on that file
<green__> same thing
<astley> how do i do number 13 on this list of instructions? http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<memorygap01>  bastidrazor:  how can i remove?
<Robmillernow> thanks, everyone.  you've been very helpful so far.
<bastidrazor> memorygap01: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic_0.list.1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic_0.list
<th0r> astley: open a terminal and type that command, but you will probably have to prefix it with sudo
<Nocturnal> hey guys, I still havent got my flash player working. Any suggestions...
<mongy> green__, thats odd, I cant seem to do it either for that ppa
<mongy> anyone else get this problem with trying to remove unity ppa..other ppa's remove fine, this does not
<astley> th0r: http://pastebin.com/QmhJaTsA
<green__> mongt how do i purge the regular compiz?
<green__> mongy
<memorygap01> bastidrazor: thanks
<bastidrazor> memorygap01: you're welcome
<[thor]> astley: waht?
<th0r> astley: try 'sudo restart network-manager'
<[thor]> oh.. sorry.. highlight got triggered.. hi th0r
<green__> im not seeing the unity/ ppa in synaptic
<Starminn> How can I place a desktop shortcut for Trash?
<fabio333> Starminn, gcong-editor -> apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<green__> starminn add to panel
<Starminn> Thank you, fabbio.
<memorygap01> how to check if firefox installed
<wjw> I can ssh but when I try to sshfsd to the same machine I get "remote host has disconnected".
<wjw> I mean sshfs
<plustax> im having an issue with getting files over to my 5th generation nano
<aeon-ltd> memorygap01: type 'firefox' in terminal, if it launches then yes it installed fine
<plustax> using ubuntu. Anyone help me out?
<jiffe99> question, I have an ubuntu 10.10 server and if I reboot or gracefully power it off, when I turn it back on it boots right up, but if it is hard powered down and I turn it back on it hangs at the grub menu, no countdown or anything, is there a way to ensure it always boots up?
<memorygap01> fiefox
<aeon-ltd> memorygap01: firefox (then press enter)
 * randomuser is away: dog poop
<memorygap01>  aeon-ltd: thanks
<wjw> plustax, pose your question and see if anyone comes out of the woodwork to answer it.
<jiffe99> and when I say it hangs I mean it is waiting for user input
<mongy> green__,  I am stumped.  This is a new one on me.  Unity ppa not able to be used with ppa-purge
<Teggeh> Hey guys, when I boot, I have a heap of different ubuntu versions. I go to use the janitor and it is empty. No previous versions to delete. Any ideas?
<wjw> Teggeh, I removed some manually.
<nit-wit> Teggeh, do you  mean kernels at the boot menu
<astley> i cannot use the wireless card in my computer, depspite having installed the driver and restarting
<wjw> Teggeh, I found in /boot about two directories and one plain file for each old version.
<green__> mongy, im still showing compiz9.0.2 in my synaptic also and i just want the older one back
<Curator> Ampelbein: it seems very similar to bug 709869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709869 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Noise in left channel with USB audio device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709869
<Curator> though i'm not using an audio device
<green__> 0.9.2
<Teggeh> Yes nit-wit
<th0r> astley: does the wifi card appear in iwconfig or ifconfig?
<nit-wit> Teggeh, you have to be careful removing those and it s not from the janitor
<terry> memorygap01: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/firefox*
<astley> no
<astley> th0r: no
<mongy> green__, you will have to manually go in synaptic and select the version for each package then
<Teggeh> Arrg. Ok thanks nit-wit, guess I'll have to get used to it. I gotta go down 8 options to get to windows lol.
<wjw> Teggeh, look up "rm -rf".
<Curator> i mean
<Curator> not using a USB audio device
<wjw> Teggeh, man rm
<nit-wit> Teggeh,  install ubuntu tweak it hasa easy remover . http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<green__> all the same versions though?
<th0r> astley: does the rt5390 module show in lsmod?
<mongy> green__, the standard ubuntu versions.
<green__> k
<mongy> whatever is part of maverick or maverick-updates
<astley> http://pastebin.com/KdrBGXgc
<Teggeh> Thanks nit-wit
<Teggeh> Thanks wjw
<wjw> I can ssh to a remote machine fine but I can't get sshfs to work.  It says remote host has disconnected.  Ideas?
<astley> th0r:http://pastebin.com/KdrBGXgc
<th0r> astley: try 'sudo modprobe rt5390sta'
<Robmillernow> i heart this #ubuntu channel.
<bastidrazor> Teggeh: by all means use synaptic.. search for 'linux-image' then uninstall the old versions.
<Robmillernow> you can never get help for windows or mac this easily.  you guys fairly rock.  just sayin.
<wjw> bastidrazor, cool.  I didn't think of uninstalling them.
<wjw> bastidrazor, Teggeh only has to scroll down.  In my case, I was out of space on /boot
<Teggeh> Yeah, this is purely for making it look pretty.
<mer_ge> does anyone use a vertical gnome panel? is there a small clock for such a setup?
<bastidrazor> wjw: uninstalling them would be the proper way
<wjw> Teggeh, do what bastidrazor says.
<nightsha1e> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my desktop, and it won't go past the part where you set up the time zone.  I don't want windows on this computer!
<green__> well i installed compiz again did compiz --replace and nothing
<ju1c3> just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04+ where did the /boot/grub/menu.lst go? how do i edit the new one?
<niteshade> nightshale was a typo
<bastidrazor> !grub2 | ju1c3
<ubottu> ju1c3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<LinuxReign> nightsdale, you should try a known good disc, probably was a bad burn
<Teggeh> Ubuntu tweak seems to have done the job.
<niteshade> i tested it on another computer, and it worked
<MnCC> can anyone help me, im trying to upgrade clamav .. just no success .. googled for 20 mins .. no luck
<LinuxReign> try to swap the optical drive then
<niteshade> and i went through the disk test utility and it was successful
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hi
<Nicolas_Leonidas> why does su not work in ubuntu?
<astley> th0r: http://pastebin.com/y5p8JGYS
<terry> MnCC: Is this a server you are working on?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how do you switch to root?
<mongy> green__, you can check the /var/log/apt/history.log for list of apps that were upgraded/installed., also, maybe you need a reboot
<MnCC> terry, nope: just my laptop ..
<LinuxReign> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bastidrazor> Nicolas_Leonidas: sudo -i
<terry> Nicolas_Leonidas: sudo su -
<niteshade> it all works up to the time zone.  Is there any way to bypass that step and set it up later?
<th0r> astley: looks like the 'make' didn;t work....you probably got errors when you tried to compile the module
<terry> MnCC: Why are you installing clamav?
<green__> k
<terry> !virus | MnCC
<ubottu> MnCC: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Nicolas_Leonidas> terry: I wanna create a luncher on desktop to run that command, it doesn't work when I click on it nothing happens
<MnCC> terry: thats exactly my problem .. i deal with windows computers in my line of work ..
<LinuxReign> niteshade, if you have another computer with Ubuntu, you could create a USB start disc and install Ubuntu from there
<terry> MnCC: I deal with windows computers too, but find not need for antivirus software.  Where would we get the virus software to pass on to a Window computer in the first place?
<jiffe99> question, I have an ubuntu 10.10 server and if I reboot or gracefully power it off, when I turn it back on it boots right up, but if it is hard powered down and I turn it back on it hangs at the grub menu waiting for user input, no countdown or anything, is there a way to ensure it always boots up?
<hiexpo> MnCC, sudo apt-get install clamav   than when thats done go to softprdia and get clamtk
<MnCC> hiexpo: thats already done, i need to upgrade my gui and engine
<astley> th0r: i did make again...
<astley> now what?
<th0r> astley: I don't do much programming or compiling....did you get any errors in the make?
<green__> mongy, what am i looking for in there?
<astley> th0r: no
<th0r> astley: then try 'sudo make install'
<hiexpo> MnCC, oh ya ubuntu only has the 95 issue need the 97 one sec let me find it
<MnCC> terry: i create thinapp packages, i dont want an av on my windows vm , and i need to make sure they are clean (better safe than sorry)
<astley> th0r: yup i did that...do i have to restart?
<th0r> astley: if there are no errors, try 'sudo modprobe rt5390sta'
<mongy> green__, any packages that were upgraded from the compiz ppa
<terry> MnCC: Oh, ok.
<mongy> green__, just go through it and mark them force package version
<MnCC> i used avg for a while .. but no gui .. it gets anoying after a while  ..
<mongy> clamav/clamtk is enough
<mongy> if you really need one
<gluonman_> I ran update-initramfs -u && update-burg in kernel 2.6.35-27 and then after rebooting, the kernel woudn't boot passed the splashscreen.  I just installed kernel 2.6.35-28 hoping I could forget about it and move on, but it's broken in the same way.  I have a configuration issue, and I have no idea what it is.  How can I fix my latest kernels?
<MnCC> mongy, i have that .. just need to upgrade the gui / engine .. cant find out how ..
<mongy> MnCC, gui and engine are irrelevant.  database is upto date, thats all thats important
<green__> ,omgy, im there buy i don't really know what in looking for
<astley> th0r: now i can view netowrks but i cant use my keyring how do i do this rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<green__> but
<th0r> astley: enter that in a terminal
<MnCC> mongy, as that is entirely true .. i just want to know
<astley> th0r: i get this error http://pastebin.com/hvgLLquT
<MnCC> i have all the stop signs in clam .. screaming to update
<mongy> MnCC, you get gui from sourceforge.  engine is updated in repo.  anything newer you can get the source and compile yourself if you are paranoid.
<hiexpo> MnCC, i can send you latest deb
<mongy> MnCC, with freshclam you will have up to date virus defs, which is all that matters
<azizLIGHTS> its not possible to have a .file and .dir/ of the same name in a dir?
<th0r> astley: you don't have a default keyring....probably because that command worked the first time you tried it
<astley> th0r: i get this error http://pastebin.com/hvgLLquT
<MnCC> hiexpo, ok
<astley> th0r: i use the right password letter for letter number for number, but it still doesn't work
<mongy> azizLIGHTS, yes, you can
<hiexpo> MnCC, take it
<bastidrazor> azizLIGHTS: why not?
<taggerbear> hi there
<MnCC> hiexpo: figuring out how =)
<th0r> astley: I don't know where to go with that. I never did get wpa to work right in linux....and I tried several different distros
<azizLIGHTS> so a file called .dropbox and a dir called .dropbox can exist in /home/ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> azizLIGHTS: yes, are you trying to create them?
<azizLIGHTS> bastidrazor: no im trying to rename
<MnCC> hiexpo: autoget .. its starting
<hiexpo> MnCC, ok
<th0r> astley: put the question to the channel.....someone else here probably can help with that
<azizLIGHTS> how do i rename the dir ".dropbox (Conflicted Copy)/" to ".dropbox", it wont even tab complete
<fared> hello
<hiexpo> MnCC, it timed out gonna resend it
<bastidrazor> azizLIGHTS: oh, i thought you meant a .file inside of directory .file .. no a filename can not be the same as a directory
<MnCC> hiexpo: ok
<azizLIGHTS> oh.
<azizLIGHTS> why not??
<bastidrazor> azizLIGHTS: because a directory is really a file to begin with.
<induz> How can i make ISO of a CD, i have only one Cd tray on my system
<induz> Cd is a bootable CD
<mongy> induz, right click, copy
<astley> network manager wont accept my keyring, it is the correct one, is this common, please help
<induz> mongy,  its not copy and paste as its a bootable CD so some files are hiden  i guess
<mongy> induz, I didnt say copy paste.
<MnCC> hiexpo: dcc dont work .. ill find it somewhere
<mongy> induz, brasero can copy to iso
<MnCC> tnx though
<induz> something like cloneCd
<bastidrazor> hiexpo: if you had a ubuntuone account you could use that to share.**use the cloud**
<induz> I have braseero
<hiexpo> bastidrazor, ok
<exs> hi
<exs> i have already asked in the german ubuntu chan, but i repeate the question here again. how to restart the pulseaudio daemon after shutting down with pulseaudio -k?
<astley> network manager wont accept my keyring, it is the correct one, is this common, please help
<th0r> exs: 'sudo restart pulseaudio'?
<induz> brsero is music Cd program
<induz>  not for clone Cd
<ramonp> i have an ubuntu cd, how do i install it to a removable drive from within ubuntu?
<exs> restart: Unknown job: pulseaudio
<mongy> induz, you only need 'clonecd' to copy protected cd
<induz> how can i clone a bootbale Cd
<mongy> induz, brasero can copy a bootable cd fine.
<bazhang> induz, k9copy
<bazhang> induz, as can many others
<joxx> can someone help
<joxx> my ping is exteremly slow
<bazhang> joxx, with what
<cgcardona> is there a place where I can find the stock install of my .bashrc file?
<gluonman> If you run sudo sh -c 'echo -n "0000:00:12.2" > bind' and then also run sudo sh -c 'echo -n "0000:00:12.2" > unbind', does that cause problems when updating the kernel?  If so, how can I reverse that?
<induz> bazhang, i have k3b
<joxx> I got windows on this same pc and internet is fast
<joxx> on linux, its slow
<bazhang> induz, k9copy
<joxx> bazhang: internet
<astley> network manager wont accept my keyring, it is the correct one, is this common, please help
<induz> bazhang, is it on repo?
<bazhang> astley, how pw's on that keyring
<bazhang> induz, correct
<cgcardona> i messed with my PS1 and I can't figure out what up and I would just like to replace it with the stock .bashrc
<astley> bazhang: i'm not sure what you mean
<bazhang> astley, how many, sorry
<UcefKH> wht is a thread
<UcefKH> ??,
<induz> bazhang, i am installing k3copy
<bazhang> UcefKH, in what context
<joxx> like on the internet, it feels exactly as a really slow proxy
<bazhang> induz, k9 not k3
<astley> i still dont follow you bazhang, what is a pw?
<joxx> yet there is no proxy
<bazhang> astley, password
<induz> bazhang, yes k9copy...i took it for k3b
<mongy> induz, as far as copying a bootable cd goes, k9copy does nothing different.
<astley> just one the wep code on the bottom of my router bazhang
<mongy> induz, but, your choice.
<induz> is copying and cloning is same
<bazhang> astley, that should not be stored in your keyring manager
<[segfault]> cgcardona: here is mine.. should be default for 10.10 - http://pastebin.com/90DvR5LH
<hiexpo> bastidrazor, ok i created an ubuntuone account now how do i use it
<astley> then what passord are they looking for bazhang?
<cgcardona> [segfault]: thanks :)
<mongy> induz, cloning is raw...  you only need to do a raw copy for things you shouldnt be copying.
<astley> it does it on networks without a password to
<hiexpo> bastidrazor, to sendhim thatfile
<bazhang> astley, I suggest you delete the old one as its only the network key
<astley> it refuses to connect bazhang
<jiffe99> question, I have an ubuntu 10.10 server and if I reboot or gracefully power it off, when I turn it back on it boots right up, but if it is hard powered down and I turn it back on it hangs at the grub menu waiting for user input, no countdown or anything, is there a way to ensure it always chooses the default grub entry and continues to boot?
<killown> ubuntu doesn't detect my sound card Realtek ALC888B code, how can I enable it?
<mongy> induz, bootable isnt something voodoo you need to 'clone'
<joxx> bazhang: any ideas man?
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<astley> bazhang: what is a network key?
<bazhang> joxx, not with so few details, no
<gluonman> If you run sudo sh -c 'echo -n "0000:00:12.2" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/bind' and then also run sudo sh -c 'echo -n "0000:00:12.2" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind', does that cause problems when updating the kernel?  If so, how can I reverse that?
<joxx> bazhang: internet sites are taking forwever
<bazhang> astley, the key to your connection
<mongy> induz, its upto you man.  I use ubuntu built-in.
<joxx> bazhang: like a slow proxy
<induz> mongy, i have a bootbale CD and its Old, i want to make a same copy/clone od that CD media
<joxx> bazhang: also downloading updates have taken like an hour now
<astley> yeah, my wep key on the bottom of my router is what i used in windows, but it does not work in ubunut bazhang
<induz> mongy, i am trying to understand here
<bazhang> joxx, then switch mirrors in synaptic package manager
<mongy> induz, so right click it and choose copy disc.  unless its some protected game/dvd
<hiexpo> MnCC, ok i created a ubuntu one accoutuploading that file to it now
<joxx> bazhang: its not just the update proccess
<killown> also I have compiled alsa-driver and I get http://bpaste.net/show/14665/, this is because ubuntu disable open sound support without a logical reason
<bazhang> joxx, do that first
<joxx> bazhang: it took a while to get in here also
<astley> yeah, my wep key on the bottom of my router is what i used in windows, but it does not work in ubunut bazhang
<induz> mongy, its not protected but its Xp cd
<joxx> bazhang: so I cancel the updates?
<joxx> its at 83%
<bazhang> induz, then that wont work, and is illegal
<mongy> induz,  so just do what I said.
<bazhang> joxx, no, let it finish
<mongy> induz, and use your legal serial
<astley> network manager wont accept my wep key
<joxx> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> astley, so delete the old keyring and start afresh
<astley> network manager wont accept my wep key please help, i just installed the driver
<joxx> bazhang: its saying its gonna ake 2 days to finish
<astley> bazhang: how?
<bazhang> astley, please pay attention to what I just said
<astley> bazhang: i dont know the method of doing that, which is why i'm here
<induz> The Cd media just getting scratches so i want to make a new copy of it
<induz> its not illegal
<bazhang> astley, just a moment, please be patient
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<Chr|s_> how do I get to my /etc/int.d/ folder? I need to add a file
<Chr|s_> on ubuntu server
<induz> is cloning and copy are the same??
<terry> Chr|s_: cd /etc/init.d/
<theamazingbeat> ya that is not going to happen lol
<theamazingbeat> could someone please take a look at my forum thread :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1710337
<foto> Question: what if I had 10 computers, how would I manage them all at the same time? I don't want to have to ssh to every machine. I see there's something called landscape in canonical, is there anything free to do that?
<Miciah> Hello.  I'm getting a lot of 'Failed to fetch ...: Size mismatch' today when I try to install various packages with aptitude.  apt-cache and curl -I confirm discrepancies between Size: in the Packages and Content-Length on the mirror.  Any thoughts?
<astley> network manager wont accept my wep key please help, i just installed the driver
<joxx> man I duno why its so slow
<astley> network manager wont accept my wep key please help, i just installed the driver
<Magizian> Hey ya'll 2 questions, second hangs on the first, are any of you affiliated with the organisation known as GNU?
<terry> astley: Turn off wep
<astley> how?
<bazhang> !ot | Magizian
<ubottu> Magizian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<astley> terry how?
<terry> astley: Log into the router's web based config page and go to the security page and just turn it off.
<Magizian> Bazhang, if you don't see how GNU is connected to ubuntu.. ??
<astley> ok
<bazhang> Magizian, not in scope for this channel
<Magizian> Bazhang, then you should have said, no, we aren't.
<niteshade> i tried replacing the cd-rom drive, and still no result
<bazhang> Magizian, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<niteshade> is there any way to skip the time-zone setting part of the ubuntu install?
<niteshade> in ubiquity's man page, it didn't have it there, but could there be hidden arguments?
<azizLIGHTS> cd irssi
<azizLIGHTS> oops
<plut0> is there a way to prevent updates overwriting the mbr?
<terry> niteshade: Try alternate CD
<terry> plut0: Updates do not overwrite the MBR
<plut0> terry: sure they do, experienced it many times
<plut0> terry: i believe the kernel updates do
<clayg> For some reason after reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu on my netbook it does not recognize media cards like an sd card for example, any idea what i need to do to fix this
<terry> plut0: Are you talking about kernel upgrades?
<plut0> terry: yup
<exalt> skillet, kill me!
<joxx> bazhang: I have installed updates
<terry> plut0: Well, why would you not want grub to be updated?
<joxx> bazhang: what should I do now?
<plut0> terry: i use truecrypt for a boot manager and its a real pain to repair it after the fact
<terry> plut0: Oh, well why not just use grub?
<plut0> terry: i couldn't get grub to boot an encrypted windows partition
<xlogik> Can someone explain this error &/or how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/582683/
<Guest33782> Whats a good way to image an ubuntu installation to DVD?
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<terry> plut0: Oh... hummm.  Well, I suppose you could set it up so that grub loads from the partition rather than from mbr,.. er, well that must be what you've done in the first place, right?
<Fae> Hi all -- just downloaded ubuntu and then vuze, and I'm not sure where to find vuze in order to select that for downloading torrents, can someone help?
<terry> Guest33782: You would first have to create the iso and then write it to DVD
<plut0> terry: i tried to get it to work with no luck but this was months ago
<Fae> I know its in Applications, but I cant find Applications lol I know its silly
<plut0> terry: i don't think its that simple
<[thor]> Fae: your applications menu is in the top-left corner of the desktop
<[thor]> on the panel
<plut0> anyone know how to prevent kernel updates from overwriting the mbr?
<randomuser> joxx, if you just set up ubuntu, maybe it just needs to fill up the local DNS resolving cache; does the same page load faster the second time?  perhaps the entire site had been cached before (images, etc) now you have to wait for them to load for the first time?
<exs> i have already asked in the german ubuntu chan, but i repeate the question here again. how to restart the pulseaudio daemon after shutting down with pulseaudio -k?
<Fae> @thor -- I know how to get to my applications by itself, I just don't know how to select one on firefox for it to use that one
<[thor]> exs: isn't it just "puseaudio" with no arguements?
<Fae> how do I pm you Thor?
<[thor]> Fae: i have pm blocked.
<exs> [thor], too but the same effect. i get E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<exs> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() fehlgeschlagen.
<clayton> @Fae: go into edit>preferences then the application tab and search for torrent then you can select what program to open it with
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys have a question, is there any softmodem applications for adsl services?
<[thor]>  Fae 4c1de8d1@gateway/web/freenode/ip.76.29.232.209 :is messaging you, and you have umode +g.
<[thor]> Fae: do not /msg users of this channel
<Fae> huh?
<Fae> Oh I see thor
<[thor]> pm does not work for me. ask questions in the channel
<researcher1> how to join a different channel? what comand?
<Fae> I didnt want to load up the chatroom, sorry,
<aaaoooaaa> say i have a dialup modem card and would like it to dial up an adsl service, is that possible?
<researcher1> aaaoooaaa: no
<Fae> I am just trying to find a program I just installed (Vuze) from the file selection offered under mozilla firefox open file selection
<Fae> so like... go into firefox, try to download a torrent, click "Other" under what to open the file with,
<Fae> and it brings up this standard looking folder selection,
<researcher1> aaaoooaaa: u need LAN card with ADSL connection
<Fae> well... it has my username, desktop, file system, documents, media, etc. but not applications over on the left
<Fae> and I can't for the life of me find what folder applications must be inside of somewhere in there
<[thor]> follow clayton's advice maybe, i use neither firefox, nor vuze
<Fae> or how to get there from what i'm looking at
<[thor]> <-- chrome ++ deluge
<aaaoooaaa> researcher1: i thought adsl ran off twisted pair?
<Fae> I'm sorry.. clayton?
<researcher1> aaaoooaaa: actually im using this way
<[thor]> 210206< clayton> @Fae: go into edit>preferences then the application tab and search for torrent then you can select what program to open it with
<terry> Guest33782: Something like:   dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/hd-image.iso ; growiso -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=/tmp/hd-image.iso
<Fae> Well okay...
<terry> Guest33782: Something like:   dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/hd-image.iso ; growiso -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=/tmp/hd-image.iso ; rm /tmp/hd-image.iso
<Fae> I suppose that will allow me to open it up with vuze, but what I really want to know
<Fae> is where the applications folder is located
<[thor]> Fae: is it installed as a linux app? or are you using wine to run it?
<Fae> its a linux app
<Guest33782> Thanks Terry..!! thats all I need to do?!
<plut0> anyone know how to prevent kernel updates from overwriting the mbr?
<Fae> Im thinking of this like windows right? Applications are going to be in C:/Program Files/
<[thor]> Fae: this is only a guess, but possibly installed to /usr/bin/ ?
<clayton> @Fae: applications in ubuntu are in various locations. if you go to the command line and type: 'which vuze' it should give you the full path to the program
<Fae> isnt there some like... path that applications are standard installed in?
<Fae> hm I will check there
<terry> Guest33782: That will probably do it. (long as /dev/dvd is soft link to the DVD burner, and there is a blank dvd in it. etc.
<azizLIGHTS> is it safe to move all my files in ~ to another-dir/, and then just ln -s /another-dir/whateverfile /home/ubuntu/whateverfile and expect things to work correctly?
<[thor]> Fae: clayton has this sewn up.. listen to him.
<aaaoooaaa> researcher1: what are you using again, in what way?
<Fae> oh Clayton! Thats exactly what I was looking for
<researcher1> aaaoooaaa: ADSL router with LAN card
<Fae> Thank you thank you thank you, thats what I wanted to know
<Fae> and I will still go in and change the preferences for this purpose. Thanks!
<clayton> @Fae: no prop
<aaaoooaaa> researcher1: yeah thats pretty much what i have(adsl router + ethernet router)
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<aaaoooaaa> researcher1: but im curious, i grew up in the days of dial up, and am just curious if there is a software adsl modem out there that will work with dial-up modems that are still shipped with mobos
<linuxNewb> when I do 'net setauthuser' am I supposed to give it a domain administrator account?
<syn-ack> aaaoooaaa, yes.
<researcher1> aaaoooaaa: I too grew up the same way.Never tried what u r up to
<aaaoooaaa> syn-ack: how do i find out more about them? A quick google doesnt seem to yield much; are they all proprietary?
<syn-ack> aaaoooaaa, yes. linuxant.com
<aaaoooaaa> syn-ack: :(
<GaryD> Hi everyone. Do you know why I have 7 instances of chromium-browser running as root?
<linuxNewb> how do i shutdown samba (10.10)?
<aaaoooaaa> syn-ack: i found the answer to my question : http://serverfault.com/questions/33877/can-linux-function-as-its-own-adsl-modem
<syn-ack> GaryD, Because root started them?
<astley> network manager wont allow me access to wireless networks, so i installed the divers, and i was able to view them, but when i attempted the wep key it didn't work, so i turned wep and it still wont connect with maximum signal strength. it wont connect tomopen networks either
<syn-ack> aaaoooaaa, I misunderstood your question. Sorry.
<aaaoooaaa> syn-ack: the hardware's different to begin with, apparently 33/56k dialup operates on lower frequencies
<astley> network manager wont allow me access to wireless networks, so i installed the divers, and i was able to view them, but when i attempted the wep key it didn't work, so i turned wep and it still wont connect with maximum signal strength. it wont connect tomopen networks either
<GaryD> syn-ack: why would root start 7 instances of chromium-browser?
<syn-ack> Don't know. Are you logged in as Root?
<GaryD> no
<GaryD> never
<syn-ack> GaryD, Do you presently have any sessions open as your user?
<vantage> what is the default terminal ubunt uses?
<vantage> eterm? xterm?
<syn-ack> vantage, gnome-terminal
<vantage> syn-ack thank you
<GaryD> I am logged in right now as the only user on the system
<vantage> syn-ack how come i cant su to root?
<linuxNewb> why do I not see samba in etc/init.d/, but when i do apt-get install samba it says samba is already the newest version?
<vantage> or what is the best way to verify what ubuntu came up with for my use flags?
<razz1> how to make stardict autostart minimized to the notification area at startup? what is the command I need to use?
<syn-ack> vantage, Because you can't.
<vantage> ???
<syn-ack> vantage, man sudo
<vantage> how can i verify my use flags or what is the best way to edit make.conf?
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<GaryD> vantage: sudo su
<syn-ack> GaryD, What I mean, is does your user have any chromium sessions open?
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<UcefKH> processus thrads ?
<vantage> garyd thanks
<bazhang> UcefKH, ask an actual question
<GaryD> I have 3 instances as my user
<AaronLucidLynx> Hello..
<syn-ack> GaryD, Shut Chromium completely down and see if those root sessions close...
<astley> network manager wont allow me access to wireless networks, so i installed the divers, and i was able to view them, but when i attempted the wep key it didn't work, so i turned wep and it still wont connect with maximum signal strength. it wont connect tomopen networks either
<GaryD> vantage: if you look at the samba package in synaptic package manager, you can view all files installed by the package.
<astley> network manager wont allow me access to wireless networks, so i installed the drivers, and i was able to view the networks, but when i attempted the wep key it didn't work, so i turned wep off and it still wont connect with maximum signal strength. it wont connect to open networks either
<vantage> GaryD there is a make.conf right... ?
<syn-ack> !parroting
<astley> sorry i had to correct my spelling
<syn-ack> GaryD, also it should be something like sudo -i/s. never sudo su
<GaryD> syn-ack: they are gone, but why would there be 7 instances started by root, when I have 3 as user, and I am only using 1?
<syn-ack> GaryD, Don't know. Never had that happen here.
<GaryD> syn-ack: thanks for the correction. I am not too much of an expert on the terminal yet. I have always just used sudo....but I have used sudo su.
<Starminn> For whatever reason Firefox is no longer placing my videos in /tmp. Where can I find them? youtube-dl doesn't support the format apparently.
<GaryD> I actually never log in as su. i did once or twice back in the day.
<astley> sorry i had to correct my spelling
<astley> network manager wont allow me access to wireless networks, so i installed the drivers, and i was able to view the networks, but when i attempted the wep key it didn't work, so i turned wep off and it still wont connect with maximum signal strength. it wont connect to open networks either
<bazhang> Starminn, why not just use video download helper addon
<vantage> garyd is ubuntu's core way different from other distros like gentoo/slackware?
<syn-ack> GaryD, su doesn't set root's environment, whereas sudo -i, which would be similar to su - does.
<syn-ack> vantage, yes and no.
<bazhang> astley, repeat every 15 minutes or so please, not two
<UcefKH>  ,-O
<UcefKH>       O(_)) ubuntu
<UcefKH>  -hrr- `-O
<gbear14275> anyone worked with SD cards recently?  Mine don't seem to be registering with my T61 laptop
<astley> ok
<vantage> syn-ack is anything handled via terminal on ubuntu??
<deww> gbear14275: same, 'cept it's not a t61. i have a usb card reader as a work around
<syn-ack> vantage, I have multiple terminals open on my system(S) every day.
<vantage> syn-ack i meant for configurations purposes
<syn-ack> I do too.
<gbear14275> deww, work around... meaning you couldn't get the ricoh card reader working?
<deww> gbear14275: yeah
<gbear14275> deww, dang...
<deww> gbear14275: same with my netbook. i didn't really try anything, just noticed the cards dont pick up. these are all sdhc cards i have
<clayton> @gbear: unplug the card (if it's plugged in) and then plug it in and type into the terminal: "dmesg | tail" that's the kernel log, there should be something there about it being plugged in and maybe an error
<gbear14275> this one is 4GB so I'm guessing it is sdhc
<GaryD> vantage: to the best of my knowledge....yes. Even debian and ubuntu differ a lot.
<syn-ack> like I said. Yes and No.
<gbear14275> clayton, no dmesg... thats not good :(
<GaryD> vantage: you can configure anything on ubuntu in the terminal. gui applications are just using "terminal" commands in the background.
<raido> gbear14275: use /var/log/messages instead of dmesg
<raido> gbear14275: Also, I had a T61p and never had an issue with the card reader, so this should be figured out.
<gbear14275> raido, no messages since my last USB connect
<raido> grindcrusher: do this $sudo tail -f /var/log/messages    then unplug and replug the card while watching the terminal
<raido> gbear14275:  do this $sudo tail -f /var/log/messages    then unplug and replug the card while watching the terminal
<raido> doh!
<bastidrazor> raido: you don't need sudo for that.
<raido> bastidrazor: oh, ok
<Usuario234> ווער עס יז קענען רעדן ייִדיש?
<gbear14275> raido, no luck, and I even plugged in another device to make sure messages were showing up
<syn-ack> gbear14275, have you tried another card?
<syn-ack> like a different SD card?
<raido> gbear14275: are you sure your memory card is functional
<gbear14275> syn-ack, don't have another, and raido this card works in the camera it came out of
<astley> network manager wont allow me access to wireless networks, so i installed the drivers, and i was able to view the networks, but when i attempted the wep key it didn't work, so i turned wep off and it still wont connect with maximum signal strength. it wont connect to open networks either
<raido> gbear14275: Have you ever successfully used a card on the t61
<gbear14275> raido, yes, i have read cards from here before but i remember it being buggy
<gbear14275> I had to play with it to get it working, but I don't recall where I found the howto's and such
<syrinx_> astley: are you using a livecd/usb?
<gbear14275> raido, that was an sd card though... not a sdhc card
<astley> syrinx: no
<syrinx_> oh
<raido> gbear14275: oh, there may indeed be a hardware limitation to sd on that chipset
<gbear14275> i'm trying to look now
<raido> gbear14275: I do believe that SDHC is not supported on that hardware
<gh0st`> anyone run into a wacky issue where rfkill is enabled when 10.10 is installed? Never had issues until my current installation.
<raido> gbear14275: so you will have to get a reader, or connect your camera by USB
<gbear14275> raido, did you find dcumentation? or just recalling?
<gbear14275> raido, you're probably right, but was curious
<raido> gbear14275: you just jogged my memory, Im pretty sure its the case
<raido> gbear14275: this seems to say it should work, http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-70881
<astley> syrinx: no
<astley> syrinx: no
<astley> network manager wont allow me access to wireless networks, so i installed the drivers, and i was able to view the networks, but when i attempted the wep key it didn't work, so i turned wep off and it still wont connect with maximum signal strength. it wont connect to open networks either
<FloodBot2> astley: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ftwayne> anyone have an idea to reduce choppy TV playback from Kaffeine? i don't have this problem in Windows. MythTV just logs me out when I try to watch TV, so that doesn't work either
<callaghan> what's the currently released kernel for Ubuntu 10.10?
<gbear14275> raido, yeah, and I just looked at lspci -vv and it says it has a sdhci-pci driver so...???
<raido> gbear14275: hmmmm
<callaghan> I"m looking to pull in 2.6.35-27, but mine is still at 2.6.35-22 (did; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade)
<zurio> anyone know the game minecrafty
<raido> gbear14275: is your card sdhc or sdxc
<trism> callaghan: apt-get upgrade won't select new kernels in general, you need apt-get dist-upgrade;
<zurio> minecraft
<zurio> tme
<zurio> me
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends
<gbear14275> raido micro sdhc in sd card adapter
<callaghan> trism: dist-upgrade doesn't pull in anything either it would seem
<gbear14275> raido, found this too http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=129463
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i want to know the default applications which are installed in the natty narwhal 11.04,where can i get the info please
<callaghan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<raido> gbear14275: ok is the micro card sdxc?
<gbear14275> raido, no sdhc
<hiexpo> !11.04 | kothaguy_ubuntu
<ubottu> kothaguy_ubuntu: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ftwayne> hm... may have fixed the reception issue.  the default buffers are way too small for HDTV, i bumped them up like 10x.  :)
<kothaguy_ubuntu> join #ubuntu+1
<raido> gbear14275: ok, im at a loss. Will you try the suggestion in the post you found?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ubottu, :how to join ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gbear14275> raido, trying now but got this...
<kothaguy_ubuntu> join ubuntu+1
<gbear14275> $ sudo setpci -v -s 15:00.2 0xCA=0x57
<gbear14275> setpci: Missing width.
<gbear14275> Try `setpci --help' for more information.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> how to join a chaneel
<hiexpo> kothaguy_ubuntu, #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, /join #channel
<kothaguy_ubuntu> #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, /join
<hiexpo> just click on it and click join channel
<raido> gbear14275: hmmm
<gbear14275> not sure what that error means but wont let me execute
<trism> callaghan: dpkg -l 'linux-image*'
<hiexpo> gbear14275, what you trying to run
<mongy> anyone know why someones keyboard locale would be changed when they are connected to my ssh session?
<mongy> their own locale, not the ssh
<gbear14275> http://pastebin.com/CaAXmRk0
<gbear14275> hiexpo, http://pastebin.com/CaAXmRk0
<callaghan> trism: http://pastebin.com/yJe0NT0h
<erik333> because they're on windows and press alt+shift by mistake?
<callaghan> trism: the "2.6.35-25", is from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421.  The workaround there didn't work, so I uninstalled that kernel.  Looks like it's kicking around in some way still.  What's "rc" mean in this case?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 642421 in Linux "Maverick could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trism> callaghan: you don't have the linux-image-generic package installed, so it won't pull i the new kernels
<gbear14275> hiexpo, did I make a dumb mistake somewhere?
<hiexpo> gbear14275, probally simple error not familar with set pci but you can man setpci
<callaghan> trism: so just do it? (sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic) -- it wants to install: linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic, linux-image-generic
<hiexpo> gbear14275, so it is to setup a pci wireless card  ?
<trism> callaghan: that would be what you want right?
<gbear14275> hiexpo, no, sd card reader to recognize a micro-sdhc card in a sd card adapter
<babyc> dsa
<babyc> ds
<green__> this compiz 9.2 problem is strange
<callaghan> trism: yeah thanks, I think so.  Interesting, oh I see.  SO linux-image-generic always depends on the latest kernel available, which is how it auto-pulls the latest released one in. cool
<hiexpo> gbear14275, oh ok
<babyc> asd
<babyc> dsa
<babyc> ds
<babyc> ad
<babyc> sad
<FloodBot2> babyc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babyc> sa
<callaghan> trism: giving it a shot (need to reboot of course)
<trism> callaghan: good luck
<accel> fuck ... so I just added myself to the audio user group .... and apparently it nuked me from the admin group .... and now I can't sudo .... how do I get root on my own ubuntu book now?
<accel> fuck ... so I just added myself to the audio user group .... and apparently it nuked me from the admin group .... and now I can't sudo .... how do I get root on my own ubuntu box now?
<FloodBot2> accel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> accel, no cursing
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,recently i downloaded an iso image of ubuntu using zsync,download is completed,i want to use the iso image,a lock mark and cross mark is there on the image,i am unable to copy that image to other folder,i want to make a live cd of it and i want to use it,help please
<arand> accel: recovery grub menu entry on boot
<accel> so reboot forced?
<shcherbak> accel: How did you add yourself to audio group?
<vantage> what is the easiest way up changing my window manager to fluxbox
<bazhang> vantage, install it then choose at login window
<vantage> that works..
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know if it is possible to have "separate" screensavers on a dual monitor setup (nVidia + Xinerama, not twinview)
<accel> moduser -G audio me
<accel> i can't sudo rebot
<hiexpo> !fluxbox | vantage
<ubottu> vantage: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<raido> gbear14275: you there
<gbear14275> raido, yes
<gbear14275> raido, still searching
<shcherbak> accel: Way is to drop to root shell via recovery mode, hard reboot?
<raido> gbear14275: do sudo lsmod | grep sdhci
<gbear14275> $ sudo lsmod | grep sdhci
<gbear14275> sdhci_pci               8083  0
<gbear14275> sdhci                  18400  1 sdhci_pci
<gbear14275> led_class               3393  2 thinkpad_acpi,sdhci
<FloodBot2> gbear14275: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbear14275> sorry FloodBot2
<raido> gbear14275: well you have the proper dirvers loaded
<dreamer000> aplay -l ?
<raido> gbear14275: does it show in sudo fdisk -l
<gbear14275> raido, nope :(
<dreamer000> sry
<gbear14275> raido, brb... going to reboot.
<raido> gbear14275: ok
<vantage> what or where is fluxbox on ubuntu package repository
<bazhang> vantage sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<bazhang> !info fluxbox | vantage
<ubottu> vantage: fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+git20100807.0cc08f9-1 (maverick), package size 1012 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<digitalstimulus> where would someone turn to for advanced help with xinerama / xscreensaver?
<jitit> hey, im having some trouble compiling. i get this error when i make: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL. any ideas?
<Paul6253> hi ...I know I've pissed some people off b/c I asked for help with a EOL version ,BUT I am now up to Karmic...but Java is really pissing me off. Any ideas where log files are kept for Java? I checked /var/log
<Robmillernow> I had a bad .iso of Ubuntu 10.10, so I downloaded a new one.
<Robmillernow> it came down at 726 megs...too big to put on a CD.
<Robmillernow> I'm installing on a machine that can't boot from USB, so i must make a CD.
<Robmillernow> anybody?
<juk> Robmillernow: DVD?
<Paul6253> jitit...did you check your ENV paths to make sure pointing to correct locations?
<Robmillernow> nope.  i'm installing on a machine that still has a 1/4" floppy drive...
<gbear14275> raido, no luck... no change
<Robmillernow> it can boot from floppy, CD, or the HD
<juk> Robmillernow: why you must make a CD then?
<gbear14275> raido, thanks for the effort, gf is home now though so I have to go do stuff :).  Talk to you later
<Paul6253> linking issues usually involve resolving sources
<Robmillernow> i'm making a bootable CD on another windows machine because it's the only way i can install on an older Windows machine
<raido> gbear14275: well, the only thing I can suggest now is that you get another SDHC card to try in there. It could be the card and/or the combination of the card+adaptor
<Robmillernow> the QUESTION is:  why the eff is ubuntu 10.10 TOO BIG to put on a CD?  when the download page explicitly SAYS that you use the download to make a CD??
<gbear14275> thanks, yeah that would help narrow the problem.  I'll see if I can find another one.  Anyways, good night
<Robmillernow> crisis averted.  thanks for letting me rant.
<cosmo> omg I am going to scream! every time I try to reinstall alsa driver it always errors out during sudo make http://paste.ubuntu.com/582744/ and I can not figure out what I am doing wrong
<Sinani201> Hi everyone, how do I mount a cd with unhide? I googled it but nothing seems to work
<jont2383> i have a question.... how do you enable a telnet server on ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition ?
<joeb_> Sinani201: it should mount by itself
<client2> hai
<Sinani201> joeb_ no, with unhide
<joeb_> my bad don't know
<Sinani201> ok
<Sinani201> Anyone else?
<jitit> sorry im a bit new - during compiling, where do i go to check the path env?
<Br0sephStalin>  Alright Ubuntu God's, here is today's request. I am trying to install puzzle pirate
<Br0sephStalin> and
<Br0sephStalin> the bin wont open
<Br0sephStalin> how do i get it to work
<Sinani201> The trick is to use proper apostrophe placement
<jitit> nice name broseph
<sagaci> Br0sephStalin, from source?
<Br0sephStalin> yes
<tfidf> hi, i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and my suspend stopped working
<Br0sephStalin> puzzle pirates website
<tfidf> i am using a toshiba satellite laptop
<Br0sephStalin> yohoho-81--en-install.bin
<syrinx_> !enter | Br0sephStalin
<ubottu> Br0sephStalin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tfidf> is this a known issue?'
<Br0sephStalin> in my home folder. Anyhow, can any one help me with this puzzle pirates deal.
<tfidf> i see kernel messages and the os just hangs up when i try to suspend.
<tfidf> what is the best way to debug this?
<Br0sephStalin> sagaci you still there?
<ChrisGagnon> Br0sephStalin: is it executible? chmod +x the .bin file...
<Br0sephStalin> no
<sagaci> Br0sephStalin, where's the source
<Br0sephStalin> no, it is not an exe. its a .bin and the source, www.puzzlepirates.com
<ChrisGagnon> tfidf: does it fail to sleep or does it fail waking up?
<tfidf> it fails to sleep
<sagaci> Br0sephStalin, i'll try installing it
<tfidf> it just shows up the dmesg messages instead of going to sleep
<Br0sephStalin> thanks sagaci
<tfidf> this seems a very weird bug to me
<sagaci> Br0sephStalin, what do you get stuck at
<tfidf> i checked on google, i have not yet seen this issue reported
<cosmo> I just want some sound back, is it too much to ask? the computer isn't much fun without sound
<tfidf> may be i should re-install from scratch instead of upgrade
<ChrisGagnon> tfidf: http://nixliving.blogspot.com/2010/03/workaround-for-broken-ubuntu-suspend.html
<ChrisGagnon> tfidf: installing powersaved might fix it?
<Br0sephStalin> Alright, i have the bin saved in my home folder, it downloaded off firefox, and now i cant open the bin?
<tfidf> thanks ChrisGagnon , i will give that a try
<Br0sephStalin> "Archive type is not supported"
<sagaci> Br0sephStalin, make it executable via chmod +x yo....etc
<sagaci> just tab complete it
<Br0sephStalin> yohoho-81--en-install.bin
<syrinx_> lol
<sagaci> yes
<Br0sephStalin> i know
<Br0sephStalin> i was pasting it to recopy
<sagaci> then ./yohoho-81--en-install.bin
<syrinx_> Br0sephStalin: <tab>complete
<Br0sephStalin> "chmod: cannot access `./yohoho-81--en-install.bin': No such file or directory"
<syrinx_> take the ./ out
<sagaci> ^
<Br0sephStalin> i did
<Br0sephStalin> stll not going through
<Br0sephStalin> just do the whole thing, one command
<Br0sephStalin> im now getting confused
<syrinx_> cd /home/"username"/
<syrinx_> then chmod -x yohohblabhblabh
<lwizardl> ok I'm a techie kind of person but for some reason I do not know what something is anyone ever here the term "knock" as in if your server room is a knock
<sagaci> syrinx_, or just cd
<syrinx_> +x *
<syrinx_> sagaci: im assuming hes in a completely different directory, hence why its not working
<syrinx_> lwizardl: google?
<Br0sephStalin> its in home
<Br0sephStalin> pwd = home
<overclucker> watch it be in ~/Downloads
<syrinx_> lol
<syrinx_> pwd != home
<ldunn> Can't he modify the perms via nautilus anyway?
<overclucker> Br0sephStalin: litterally /home ?
<Br0sephStalin> no
<Br0sephStalin>  /home/"username"
<ldunn> btw, protip. `cd`on its own goes to your user's home directory
<syrinx_> bam
<johnsavior> Hi I've got a tarball installation file, how do I install it?
<ldunn> Br0sephStalin: what does `ls *.bin`say now
<eamon> Hi I'm trying to make a shortcut to a wine program in the taskbar so I make a launcher in in the field "command:" I put in "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Exact\ Audio\ Copy/EAC.exe" but when I click on the launcher nothing happens
<sagaci> johnsavior, what's it for
<overclucker> and you've checked that the file exists in your home directory?
<eamon> Thing is it works fine in terminal
<johnsavior> ip messenger sagaci
<ldunn> extract it and read the readme that is hopefully there
<sagaci> johnsavior, is that what it's called
<Br0sephStalin> "will@will-laptop:~$ chmod +x yohoho-81--en-install.bin
<Br0sephStalin> will@will-laptop:~$
<Br0sephStalin> "
<Br0sephStalin> so did it go through?
<ldunn> Br0sephStalin: apparently
<sagaci> Br0sephStalin, ya
<syrinx_> looks like it
<overclucker> ls -l yohoho-81--en-install.bin
<sagaci> now ./yo  then press tab
<johnsavior> yes
<Br0sephStalin> jesus christ
<Br0sephStalin> that doesnt work
<grendal-prime> well when praying doesnt help
<grendal-prime> cheat
<ldunn> Do what overclucker said
<vitorlobo> don't have women here?
<vitorlobo> o.o
<ldunn> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<ldunn> Meh. That's not all that helpful, but I'm sure we do
<syrinx_> lotta chicks in offtopic
<grendal-prime> wholy shit...there are chicks there??
<vitorlobo> UHAUAHHUAUHAHAUAHUAHUAA
<johnsavior> sagaci yes, I downloaded the tar installer for linux but I can't seem to install it
<sagaci> johnsavior, you need to extract it first
<syrinx_> stop spamming grendal-prime
<grendal-prime> woman?
<Br0sephStalin> k, taking overcluckers advice
<Br0sephStalin> "-rwxr-xr-x 1 will will 1160330 2011-03-19 23:24 yohoho-81--en-install.bin"
<ldunn> hmmmm.
<grendal-prime> i just got here...
<johnsavior> sagaci, uhm i did, after that I do not know what to do
<ldunn> That's right.
<overclucker> Br0sephStalin: looks good
<sagaci> johnsavior, what's in the resulting directory
<ldunn> Br0sephStalin: so what happens when you try  `./yohoho-81--en-install.bin`
<grendal-prime> i swear...and there was praying chicks....directions for channels where there are womens....i was confused...excited...what did i do?
<syrinx_> leave?
<Br0sephStalin> doesnt work ldunn
<ldunn> Br0sephStalin: does it give an error message?
<Br0sephStalin> k, overclucker, how do i find it now
<sagaci> Br0sephStalin, what error
<xlogik> Can someone explain this error &/or how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/582683/
<Br0sephStalin> "bash: /yohoho-81--en-install.bin: No such file or directory
<Br0sephStalin> "
<ldunn> Br0sephStalin: you need a . before the /
<ldunn> ./ means "Current directory"
<sagaci> *rolls eyes*
<Br0sephStalin> bingo
<ldunn> :)
<sagaci> HURRAH
<johnsavior> lots of files, sagaci what exactly do I look for in it?
<Br0sephStalin> now its going
<ldunn> johnsavior: look for a readme
<sagaci> johnsavior, README, INSTALL
<Br0sephStalin> through the license agreement
<syrinx_> xlogik: were you doing an apt-get upgrade?
<johnsavior> yes they are there
<ldunn> Read them
<xlogik> syrinx_: yes
<Br0sephStalin> "Which Java Virtual Machine would you like to use?
<ldunn> particularly INSTALL
<Br0sephStalin> '
<dogarrhea> has anyone ever paid attention to the following detail:  Sudo AUTO prompts you for password.. even if the command you entered is wrong.
<dogarrhea> this seems like a really dumb design decision
<Tiktalik> Hey guys
<Tiktalik> I have a problem
<johnsavior> I tried the readme, and I got stuck on this command "./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --enable-systray  \
<johnsavior>    --with-ext-charcode=CP932", sagaci what does it do?
<syrinx_> xlogik: do "apt-get -f install"
<Mr_Midnight> I have a question... I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit on my Windows 7 machine using WUBI and for some reason when I try to use the Ubuntu Software Center to install software and it asks for my password I enter the password and it just kinda freezes until I close the authentication window and then everything starts working... any ideas?
<eamon>  Hi I'm trying to make a shortcut to a wine program in the taskbar so I make a launcher in in the field "command:" I put in "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\
<Tiktalik> When I try to install ubuntu, I get the following error.
<eamon>                Files/Exact\ Audio\ Copy/EAC.exe" but when I click on the launcher nothing happens
<jont2383> dogarrhea, its because you typed sudo first no reason to check what comes after sudo if you cant type in thta pass
<eamon> thing is it works fine in terminal
<sagaci> johnsavior, wouldn't have a clue, I'd have to look at the package
<eamon> why can't i make a shoortcut to a wine program
<eamon> ?
<joshmc> dogarrhea: sudo isn't supposed to care about what you are doing ;) perhaps there's a program in root's path that's not in the current user's path, and they want to use it (the converse often holds true).
<Tiktalik> (initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Tiktalik> ^The error I get when I try to install
<joshmc> dogarrhea: What i mean is, it is certainly deliberate, sure, but that's not always bad.
<Tiktalik> Can anyone help?
<ldunn> johnsavior: that line tells the compiler what options to compile the program with
<dogarrhea> it just bugs the heck out of me.. when i type some new command and it asks me for password and it just errors after making me type my password anyways
<eamon> Tiktalik: is this when you're running the liveCD or when you go to install?
<xlogik> syrinx_: same error
<jrib> dogarrhea: write a wrapper for sudo then :)
<Tiktalik> eamon: when I'm running the liveCD
<Br0sephStalin> i exited out of terminal, how do i view my previous session
<ldunn> I don't think you do.
<johnsavior> ldunn, I punched that in the console and yeah it genarated a bunch of files, then the readme told me to punch in make, but nothing happens
<Br0sephStalin> ?
<johnsavior> sagaci i'm sending you the file
<ldunn> johnsavior: nothing at all happens?
<syrinx_> xlogik: i was going to tell you, you have to do "apt-get -f install" then "apt-get upgrade" back and forth a few times until theres only the package with the error left
<Tiktalik> eamon: So, any clue what's happening?
<dogarrhea> otherwords: build my own die casting workshop from dirt.
<ldunn> No error at all?
<syrinx_> xlogik: so you mave have to do it 4 or 5 times
<sagaci> johnsavior, I know but any particular reason why you aren't installing it via the repos
<dogarrhea> so i can die cast a tool. which builds another machine that builds screws. which do nothing. because i ahven't built a machine that presses metal yet
<dogarrhea> o well that's linux in general
<bazhang> dogarrhea, actual support question?
<johnsavior> ldunn, am I supposed to see messages on the console when I run make?
<ldunn> johnsavior: yes
<Tiktalik> eamon: It also happens when I select the "Install Ubuntu" buttom
<ldunn> Are you seeing nothing at all?
<Tiktalik> *button
<dogarrhea> bazhang it was answered
<aZu> hey guys i'm having trouble getting grub  to boot on xu meerkat
<syrinx_> xlogik: I mean, don't forget, your upgrading to an unstable release
<ldunn> Does it just give you another prompt? :/
<johnsavior> sagaci i tried app but it's not available there
<bazhang> dogarrhea, then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eamon> I'm trying to make a shortcut to a wine program in the taskbar so I make a launcher in in the field "command:" I put in "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Exact\ Audio\ Copy/EAC.exe" but when I click on the launcher nothing happens. Any ideas?
<sagaci> johnsavior, ?
<sagaci> johnsavior, what version of ubuntu are you using
<aZu> its a fresh install and it completes...but when it reboots nothing
<johnsavior> ldunn, oh seems i got something wrong
<johnsavior> sagaci 10.10
<ldunn> johnsavior: ok
<Tiktalik> eamon: It also happens when I select the "Install Ubuntu" buttom
<Br0sephStalin> ldunn
<rcmaehl> It installs ubuntu
<Br0sephStalin> its now saying
<Br0sephStalin> :Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/will/puzzlepirates/@client_name@" (No such file or directory):
<overclucker> eamon: maybe ~ is not being expanded
<ldunn> huh. o.O
<aZu> anyone?
<Br0sephStalin> it shouldnt have client name at the end
<johnsavior> ldunn, what's a GNU?
<sagaci> johnsavior, it's in maverick 10.10, the same version you're trying to install via source. You're much better and easier to install the version that's already been packaged
<Br0sephStalin> how do i change that
<ldunn> johnsavior: GNU is an organisation. Why?
<ldunn> Br0sephStalin: I'm not sure. That's strange
<sagaci> johnsavior, just go sudo apt-get update
<ldunn> Could be a bug in the installer
<rcmaehl> Indiana Linux Fest <- what is and info?
<sagaci> johnsavior, then sudo apt-get install g2ipmsg
<Tiktalik> eamon: So, can you help me?
<eamon> Tiktalik: no, sorry
<ldunn> Br0sephStalin: by the way, you do have java installed, right?
<johnsavior> ldunn, the readme says "Compile g2ipmsg with make(GNU Make may be needed.)"
<Br0sephStalin> k yes
<Br0sephStalin> jvm 6
<Tiktalik> :<
<eamon> overclucker: thanks that solved it:-)
<Tiktalik> I have a problem
<Tiktalik> When I try to install ubuntu, I get the following error.
<Br0sephStalin> eh
<ldunn> johnsavior: Right. GNU makes a program called make, which is for compiling. But if it's in the repos, get it from there
<Tiktalik> (initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Br0sephStalin> now its downloading it says
<ldunn> Br0sephStalin: curious
<Br0sephStalin> il keep you osted
<ldunn> oh. mk
<Tiktalik> (sorry if I sound like a broken record)
<sagaci> johnsavior, please, just install it via the terminal or synaptic. You're making it much harder for everyone unless you want to learn how to compile from source
<aZu> can anyone help me with my fresh install?
<Jasonn> Tiktalik: Well, are all your harddrives working and connected properly?
<Tiktalik> Jasonn: AFAIK
<Jasonn> ??
<sagaci> aZu, what's wrong
<Tiktalik> As far as I know
<johnsavior> sagaci, :) okay i will, I'm still trying to get comfortable with Ubuntu
<aZu> i installed a fresh copy of xubuntu meerkat
<johnsavior> ldunn, I see thankx
<aZu> and i'm not getting anything when i load it up
<ldunn> aZu: What does "Not getting anything" mean
<aZu> grub isn't loading
<aZu> at all
<ldunn> ooh. That's bad.
<Tiktalik> Jasonn: I formatted it with partedmagic, I also did an error test, said it wasn't broken
<aZu> after the bios loads nothing happens
<ldunn> Do you remember which hard drive you installed GRUB to?
<sagaci> johnsavior, lots of things can stuff up if you don't know what you're doing, and even then there could be broken parts of your package if you don't know how to fix them manually
<ldunn> Well, first. Do you have more than one hard drive in the PC?
<aZu> theres only one hard drive on this computer
<ldunn> ok
<Jasonn> Tiktalik: what about the cd drive, is that working fine, and reading properly?
<aZu> i devoted the entire harddrive to xubu
<ldunn> Hmmmm
<aZu> so no other partitions
<Tiktalik> Jasonn: Yeah
<Jasonn> my comp keeps just wandomly freezing, anyone have any ideas?
<ldunn> That's strange. :(
<aZu> i tried installing via cd rom drive
<Jasonn> Tiktalik: try the alternative CD
<aZu> and it wasn't able to finish
<Jasonn> !alternative | Tiktalik
<ubottu> Tiktalik: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ldunn> aZu: oh, the install didn't finish?
<aZu> hold on
<aZu> the usb install did finish
<eamon> Tiktalik: see if anything here helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588547
<ldunn> oh. :/
<aZu> yeah
<aZu> lol
<aZu> i made a bootable usb and it did the same thing as the cd install
<Tiktalik> Jasonn: It started when I was copying some rather large files to my external drive to format my computer and reinstall
<aZu> should i try the alt?
<johnsavior> got another question, how do you set up virtual hosts on apache2
<eamon> johnsavior: #httpd
<ldunn> aZu: yeah. There's no possibility you failed somehow and installed it on the USB or something?
<aZu> and i did a fsck ...but it didn't look like nothing was wrong
<ldunn> Hrm.
<johnsavior> oh sorry :)
<aZu> no
<eamon> johnsavior: and they will tell you to /topic
<aZu> i always made sure that i was installing on the hard drive
<ldunn> The only thing I coud suggest is try the install again
<aZu> i have...
<aZu> all day long
<Tiktalik> Jasonn: Then my computer shut off, and started chucking that error.
<aZu> lol
<Jasonn> Tiktalik: is the external drive connected now? I would disconnect it during install
<johnsavior> eamon, thanks
<ldunn> Oh. >_>
<Tiktalik> Jasonn: No
<aZu> its not my first time installing ubuntu
<Jasonn> Tiktalik: try the alternative CD
<ldunn> :P
<aZu> so i'm a bit perplexed
<aZu> :/
<ldunn> As am I o.O
<Tiktalik> Jasonn: Will do!
<Jasonn> Tiktalik: really your best bet during any install problems
<Tiktalik> Jasonn: Thanks!
 * Tiktalik gives Jasonn a hug
<Jasonn> Tiktalik: np :0
 * Jasonn hugs 
<aZu> is this a bug with the new revision?
<dr0id> man says -z option for tar stands for "filter the archive through gzip" , i dont understand this, could anyone explain pls ?
<PAblo_xubuntu> Buenas
<PAblo_xubuntu> ¿Algún español?
<xlogik> syrinx_: No Change after executing "force install" and "upgrade"
<eamon> dr0id: it's for .tar.gz files
<syrinx_> xlogik: hmmmm, can you find out what package it is that's causing the error?
<eamon> .tar.gz is a tar file with gzip compression
<eamon> .tar is just a bunch of files stuck together
<rcmaehl> what is a tar file?
<aZu> ldunn, i looked at gparted
<aZu> and it said the install made 3 partitions
<aZu> one is swap and one is probably the system....the last one i'm confused about
<eamon> rcmaehl: it's like a zp file but without the compression
<aZu> i thought it was a boot partition
<eamon> *zip file
<aZu> but nothing is booting...
<aZu> :/
<xlogik> syrinx_: using what apt/dpkg command?
<eamon> aZu: did you install GRUB
<dr0id> eamon: we can have file.gzip , isnt it ?
<syrinx_> xlogik: try dpkg first
<aZu> eamon, i thought grub was typically installed in the installation process
<oven_> any idea why I can't take screenshots with SMPlayer? I already tried running mplayer from cli with -vf screenshot and was able to take screenshots fine, SMPlayer settings have screenshots enabled..the screenshot button won't even let me click it though, it's faded
<syrinx_> xlogik: dpkg -C
<eamon> aZu: I don't know i don't use ubuntu. But it would be a good idea to check thqt it is installed:-)
<aZu> fuck i should have gone back to debian
<aZu> :/
<eamon> dr0id: yes you can have a gzip file
<dr0id> eamon: then whats the point of having a .tar or .tar.gz ? :P
<bazhang> aZu, no cursing
<hezinho> help - how do i set up usb wireless on ubuntu 10.10
<aZu> lol
<aZu> sorry, just very frustrated
<eamon> gzip and gz are the same thing dr0id .tar.gz just means its a tar file that's gzipped
<nit-wit> oven_, have you tried it from the menu or a key press
<dr0id> eamon: true. but instead of tarballing a file, anyone would just gzip, becuz gzip = tar + compression. isnt it ? :)
<eamon> if you want to gzip a load of files then you need to tar them all together first
<dr0id> i have been using them for a long time, just ever gave them a thought :D
<hezinho> help - how do i set up usb wireless on ubuntu 10.10 netgear wna1100
<dr0id> aah
<dr0id> that was the answer i was looking for. thanks :)
<eamon> dr0id: 1000 files --> 1000 gzip files OR 1 .tar.gz file
<dr0id> 1000 files -> 1 gzip not possible ? just like .zip ?
<dr0id> eamon: ^^
<eamon> nope
<dr0id> ok, thanks :)
<johnsavior> how do you assciate a program to a file?
<eamon> luckily tar has auto gzip and 7-zip built in
<johnsavior> associate*
<jrib> !defaultapp | johnsavior
<ubottu> johnsavior: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<johnsavior> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<eamon> lol
<eamon> johnsavior: jrib answered your question
<Stryker> johnsavior: remember to have the box checked b4 u click open that tells it to be default
<johnsavior> oh
<johnsavior> jrib, thanks too
<johnsavior> oh
 * ldunn wanders back in
<johnsavior> now I get it :) shucks im so new to irc
 * PWe mangan sek
<xlogik> syrinx_:  Didn't seem to change anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/582758/
<johnsavior> jrib, thanks
<Stryker> "hey, what about stryker, he's a cool guy" johnsavior
 * eamon pats johnsavior on the head in a condescending fashion
<xtheshadowgod> hey kind of a random question if you are looking to start a new project are there any good rooms in particular to sort of advertise or look for people to work with on something
<hezinho> can someone help me install netgear wireless usb wna1100 on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Stryker> xtheshadowgod: ask that in #freenode
<eamon> that would depend on the project now wouldn't it xtheshadowgod?
<xtheshadowgod> thank you stryker
<syrinx_> xlogik: GRUB error....
<syrinx_> don't know what though
<Stryker> "hey, what about stryker, he's a cool guy" xtheshadowgod
<rww> ...
 * ldunn looks oddly at Stryker 
<rww> I have a suspicion!
<rww> ldunn: thanks
 * ldunn hands rww a deerstalker cap
<ldunn> rww: what.
<Stryker> "hey, what about stryker, he's a neat intelligent guy that i look oddly at" ldunn
<ldunn> rww: You just thanked me before I did it! You psychic :(
<rww> My suspicion is not borne out by reality!
<btrackhat> how to you add backtrack tool in ubuntu 10.10
<rww> I mean. Yes. Yes I am.
<eamon> btrackhat: apt-get install backtrack I would assume
<ldunn> nope.
<Stryker> ubottu backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ldunn> BackTrack is a distro focused on security
<ldunn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack <-- You could install the tools manually there
<ldunn> ok, maybe not metasploit. >_>
<btrackhat> i just want the tools not the os
<xlogik> syrinx_: any solution? How would I get grub to update with the new settings or to recognize the new kernel?
<ldunn> And a few others. Basically, you'll have to find them yourself. Ubuntu doesn't provide a pre-packaged set of them
<eamon> btrackhat: /j #backtrack-linux or the wiki page then
<Stryker> i agree with eamon, btrackhat
<syrinx_> xlogik: I guess you could try to upgrade GRUB first, let me kind a link
<Stryker> xlogik use sudo update-grub
<Stryker> oh u need an upgrade
<Stryker> ?
<hezinho> tired of linux !!! i installed on 5 computers and i have only problem --- can someone help me install netgear wireless usb wna1100 on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<xlogik> syrinx_: thx      Stryker: thx let me try
<syrinx_> xlogik: what Stryker said, sudo update-grub
<Jasonn> hezinho: Cant you just call netgear?
<oven_> i figured out the smplayer problem if anyone cares - apparently screenshot counts as a video filter, and you can't use filters with vdpau
<Abhijit> hezinho, its not linux problem. its your vendor who is living in 10th century and dont wan to co operate with new technology
<Stryker> "hey thx stryker, he's a neat intelligent guy that i look up to" xlogik
<eamon> xlogik: It's very easy to re-install grub and to configure it where to look for the new kernel, follow this guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<btrackhat> when i try give me a error about scrapy 2
<Abhijit> !details | hezinho
<ubottu> hezinho: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rww> Stryker: stop that :(
<Stryker> fine rww
<eamon> xlogik: just replace "emerge" with "apt-get install" and you'er good to go
<forrestv> is there a key that works like ctrl-c but sends sigkill instead of sigint?
<Stryker> stryker offered the time to make a thank you letter, and is turned down
<jrib> forrestv: no, but ctrl-\ usually sends sigquit
<hezinho> I have a problem with Netgear USB Wireless WNA110 - i am running a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.10
<Stryker> ubottu upgrade grub
<syrinx_> thank you letter from who, Stryker
<Stryker> yup
<Stryker> ubottu grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<eamon> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hezinho> I have a problem with Netgear USB Wireless WNA110 -  the device is not recognized by the system - i am running a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.10
<eamon> hezinho: have you tried googling "WNA110 ubuntu 10.10"?
<Stryker> !wan110
<eamon> !wna110
<Stryker> !linksys
<eamon> !drivers
<bazhang> Stryker, /msg ubottu
<Stryker> i am new to this command line chat, how do i do so in irssi, and come back to #ubuntu?
<johnsavior> is there a way to use a usb 3g stick in ubuntu?
<syrinx_> lol
<eamon> hezinho: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Abhijit> hezinho, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594592
<Abhijit> !3g
<eamon> Stryker: ctrl+n
<syrinx_> this channel has gone horribly awry
<hezinho> i tried to find something on google but no luck
<hezinho> thank u all
<Abhijit> hezinho, see the link above
<eamon> Abhijit: /msg ubottu
 * Abhijit kicks eamon 
<Stryker> "i said 'lol' to indicate i have laughted earlier, how original!" syrinx_
<ldunn> Stryker: what are you doing :(
 * eamon does a jihad
 * KTL can't even get his normal wireless properly working
<bazhang> eamon, Abhijit thats enough
<hezinho>  i am looking
<syrinx_> ldunn: being a dick
<Stryker> ty eamon
<ldunn> syrinx_: now now
<bazhang> Stryker, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<syrinx_> ok ok
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,can i use ubuntu 11.04 kernel to my ubuntu 10.04?
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, no
 * Stryker will not mess around any further unless provoked
<ruan> Stryker: also, alt+ tabnumber
<syrinx_> I'll provoke you all you want in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> syrinx_, thats enough
<dpac_> kothaguy_ubuntu: Kernel is something entirely different from Distro..
<eamon> kothaguy_ubuntu: you want gentoo, you can have any kernel you want. Or linux from scratch if you have time to learn stuff.
<NixDouche> Ugh. Why can't I find the C++ compiler  on netbeans
<NixDouche> Where did you go :'(
<forrestv> jrib, ctrl-/ works amazingly :3
<forrestv> ctrl-\, rather
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hello
<eamon> hello
<xlogik> NixDouche: Try Ubuntu Tweak
<eamon> NixDouche: gcc isn't preinstalled on ubuntu?
<eamon> I find that very hard to believe
<ldunn> I don't think so
<ldunn> It's in build-essentials I'm pretty sure
<btrackhat> i need help to login into the X when i install ubuntu server
<btrackhat> i try startx but nothing came up
<rww> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<eamon> btrackhat: nothing at all?
<ldunn> Figures there'd be a factoid for that
<xlogik> sorry  build-essentials it is
<ruan> btrackhat: does it return anything?
<rww> build-essential. without an s.
<ldunn> Should be essentials, is lots of packages!
<btrackhat> is there a faster way to do that
<ruan> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Loshki> btrackhat: I thought ubuntu server came without X11 by default?
<btrackhat> nope
<btrackhat> i try startx
<eamon> btrackhat: what does /var/log/xor.0.log say?
<btrackhat> nothing
<bazhang> btrackhat, did you install lamp?
<eamon> btrackhat: what does /var/log/xorg.0.log say?
<bazhang> btrackhat, server has no gui, you realize
<NixDouche> Just got build-essential. Thanks guys. Lets see how this goes.
<eamon> omg lol
<Loshki> bazhang: no gui? or no X11 at all?
<eamon> yeah, you need to install X
<btrackhat> ok
<bazhang> Loshki, strictly cli
<Loshki> bazhang: thanks
<eamon> X is useful is a strictly cli environment
<btrackhat> no more thing how to i turn on my wifi card and connect to the internet with an wep key... to login in
<bazhang> !wifi > btrackhat
<ubottu> btrackhat, please see my private message
<eamon> btrackhat: what sort of server connects to the internet with wifi?
<ldunn> His server, apparently
<eamon> btrackhat: I think you'd be better off with the desktop edition
<btrackhat> ok
<vantage> I Just installed Ubuntu today. and it seems really laggy. It takes lke 10 seconds to execute a program. Is this typical?
<eamon> vantage: are you running from the llive-CD?
<vantage> no
<eamon> vantage: is your computer really old
<vantage> dude i have had 386's preform better...
<hezinho> why i feel i am the only one who has problems with this system ?
<slakc> vantage: was it while synaptic was updating the db or whatever?
<vantage> unless ubuntu is taxing
<btrackhat> i just want to know how to turn on my wifi in terimal with a WEP key and connect to the internet...
<vantage> well i kind of lost connectivity when it was installing. but i updated all of the packages once i rebooted
<slakc> btrackhat: ceni
<bazhang> btrackhat, then check the links I sent you
<vantage> but yea it took a while
<slakc> btrackhat: try aptosid
<psycho_oreos> btrackhat, search for article on ubuntugeek in regards to troubleshooting the wifi
<vantage> its a 64bit proc
<eamon> vantage: some programs take longer to launch than others. And as slakc pointed out, if you run many programs at once your computer will run slower
<vantage> i am new to ubuntu but i have never experienced this on gentoo or slackare typically i have used fluxbox but this just seems weird
<btrackhat> what link
<vantage> my cpu isnt being taxed when i execute a program
<dr0id> best way to rename a file is mv , right ?
<ldunn> I'm not aware of another way from the command line :o
<ruan> dr0id: yes
<eamon> vantage: are you running it in a virtual machine?
<dr0id> thank you ruan
<vantage> no
<client> a
<vantage> is there any way to confirm what ubuntu populated for use flags?
<eamon> vantage: gentoo is a fast OS you'll always get better perdormance on gentoo
<vantage> =\
<eamon> vantage: ubuntu doesn't use USE flags
<vantage> ah yea all binarys huh
<fizy[laptop]> after installing the nvidia 3d something or another hardware diver, i can no longer see my screen after boot up. it will show the blinking cursor fine, but after that it dies. i tried SSHing into it, but i think the wifi is screwing up. guess ill never know. does anyone know how to boot without the hardware drivers?
<eamon> yup
<ruan> fizy[laptop]: can you boot into recovery mode?
<Guest27897> hey i need some help with some passwords can any one help
<ruan> !info flgrx
<ubottu> Package flgrx does not exist in maverick
<ruan> hmmm
<fizy[laptop]> ruan: it spits out a bunch of text, then the monitors just die again
<slakc> Guest27897: what?
<eamon> Guest27897: have you forgotton your password?
<ruan> !info nvidia-common
<ubottu> nvidia-common (source: nvidia-common): Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.24 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<eamon> Guest27897: you're in the root account so you can change passwords easily
<huangzechen> exit
<Guest27897> no need help get something that i can break othe password with
<fizy[laptop]> ruan: im in 10.04, and i cant see my screen. i dont need other drivers yet. i need to boot without ANY drivers
<slakc> Guest27897: you sound too stupid to understand
<ruan> yeah im thinking of what package to remove
<slakc> Goodnite
<Guest27897> no your not understanding what im trying to ask its passwords on other things not my laptop
<eamon> Guest27897: you'll have to be more descriptive - what is this password you speak of ? Is it for a user account on your system? Do you have to break the password or is just recovering the files on that account enough?
<fizy[laptop]> its not a package. its the thingys in system>administation>hardwaredrivers
<Mr_Midnight> Guest27897: are these devices you own and forgot the passwords to?
<Guest27897> its for my routor i bought it years ago and for got the password
<Guest27897> yes
<fizy[laptop]> Guest27897: you mean the admin password? or the wifi password?
<eamon> Guest27897: reset your router
<Mr_Midnight> Guest27897: what type of router?  usually you can do a full factory reset
<Guest27897> i have tryed that it didnt work
<overclucker> Guest27897: hold the reset button on your router for 5-10 seconds
<Guest27897> netgrar
<eamon> !google how to reset a router
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<ruan> lol
<fizy[laptop]> if you need the wifi password and it uses wep encryption, you can use the aircrack-ng suite to crack the password. NOTE: this IS illegal unless it really is YOUR router
<Mr_Midnight> Guest27897:  after the reset did you use the right default username and password for the device?
<Guest27897> ok ill try
<ruan> if ubottu had a google command....
<overclucker> Guest27897: then look up the default pass for your router
<fizy[laptop]> lol
<eamon> Guest27897: yeah, reset is the way to go, if it isn't working, you're doing it wrong
<fizy[laptop]> ruan if my pc worked, i would so write a bot that had one command. "$google"
<ruan> fizy[laptop]: are you sure you can't boot into recovery mode though?
<fizy[laptop]> it spits oout a bunch of text, but then it dies
<ruan> ok.
<fizy[laptop]> it worked fine before i installed the drivers
<eamon> fizy[laptop]: try sshing into it
<ruan> ^already tried
<fizy[laptop]> eamon: the wifi is screwing up i think. i cant connect to it
<eamon> plug it in directly
<fizy[laptop]> eamon: i just lugged the damn thing up the stairs. in the office, where the router is, there is no desk space, so i had it on the middle of the floor with a crap monitor plugged in hunching over on a hardwood floor for 3 hours trying to get the damn wifi drivers installed
<__gktpro> Hello
<fizy[laptop]> and plus, i dont know if it still listens to std input. i may not even be able to blindly log in
<fizy[laptop]> does removing the hardware that a driver is installed for automaticly disable it in ubuntu?
<ruan> i believe so.
<fizy[laptop]> sweet. ill just take out the video card and use onboard video
<ruan> not sure
<ruan> wait
<fizy[laptop]> also, does ubuntu support triple monitors?
<__gktpro> fizy: yess
<ruan> it could possibly disable the drivers
<fizy[laptop]> its worth a try
<ruan> since its an entirely new device
<__gktpro> use grandr
<ruan> and different devices use different drivers
<ruan> sometimes
<__gktpro> why i am only see two guys talking what are other guys doing???
<syrinx_> playing guitar?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi
<__gktpro> hello
<thraspic> I need to save a small video clip from a movie.  I just need a simplistic, basic video editting program.  Anything to recommend?
<s5fs> My laptop drive is running out of space. I have ordered a new disk and an external enclosure, what is the fastest way to clone my smaller drive to the larger one? dd?
<vantage> is there a hotkey for swaping desktops?
<s5fs> vantage: ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<vantage> thanks
<s5fs> you're welcome
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i just downloaded 11.04,i want to install it with clean,if any new update is there,i can get it from the update manager na?
<rww> kothaguy_ubuntu: /join #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 discussion and support.
<syrinx_> \
<syrinx_> Sw0rdfish1`
<jonii3> so... apt is returning some really weird errors and I have no idea where their coming from. can anyone help me pick them apart?
<rww> syrinx_: hopefully that wasn't your password ;P
<s5fs> rww: it hopefully won't be for long
<neitham> hello, i am unable to open VCD disc, it says Error mounting: mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media
<syrinx_> :(
<neitham> What might be the problem?
<Mahjongg> hello, I have installed incron successfully. my incronjob runs on a certain file change only once after the user table is reloaded. What am I doing wrong?
<syrinx_> damn you 2 keyboards
<pmp6nl> Banshee crashes anytime I click on last.fm, any ideas?
<jonii3> apt-get update is returning things like:W: Failed to fetch /~/ubuntu-wine.ppa/~/  404  Not Found  /~/ = parts of the path that aren't important. my point is, the .ppapart of that path shouldn't be in there, and I don't understand where its coming from
<JuNeX> hello guys, im using wubi in my ubuntu 10.10 can i upgrade my windows w/o destroying my ubuntu? thanks
<rww> jonii3: somewhere in /etc/apt/sources.list or a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, presumably.
<neitham> hello, i am unable to open VCD disc, it says Error mounting: mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media. anybody know what might be wrong? Is it because I use ext4?
<jonii3> rww: I found a very similar path in /etc/apt/sources.list but it didn't have the .ppa
<ubu_vb> Can anyone tell me a distor which does not use pulseaudio as default...
<rww>  /whois ubu_vb
<rww> eep
<rww> !ot | ubu_vb
<ubottu> ubu_vb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> jonii3: nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<jonii3> rww: well....
<jonii3> rww:I'm not really sure
<charless40> español
<charless40> ?
<rww> charless40: /join #ubuntu-es
<jonii3> rww: ahah!
<rww> jonii3: why?
<rww> ah, I guess you found it
<jonii3> i opened up ubuntu-wine_ppa-ppa-maverick.list
<vantage> where does ubuntu mount usb storage devices?
<jonii3> and thats where the path is
<vantage> .....
<ohzie> vantage: In /media
<ohzie> vantage: and then it tries to use the volume name
<vantage> its not in there..
<charless40> canal backtrack???
<ohzie> vantage: run "sudo dmesg" and pastebin the last like 50ish lines
<vantage> thanks
<ohzie> vantage: No problem
<rww> charless40: #backtrack-linux. I don't know whether they're okay with Spanish, you'd have to ask them.
<fizy[laptop]> how can i auto run a command at startup?
<ohzie> vantage: I'm waiting for my pillar to reboot and I'm kind of drunk and I can't play COD with this dude on the phone so I'm in helping someone in ubuntu instead.
<fizy[laptop]> ohzie: sounds like a good plan
<ohzie> fizy[laptop]: Are you using gnome or xfce or kde?
<soreau> fizy[laptop]: sys>prefs>startup applications
<fizy[laptop]> soreau: will it work it the command needs root access?
<soreau> fizy[laptop]: No, that's for user commands. For root, use /etc/rc.local
<ohzie> fizy[laptop]: Possibly, if sudo takes STDIN output, but that would be heinously insecure.
<ohzie> and would require you to put your password into a shellscript or something
<ohzie> vantage: Sec brb
<fizy[laptop]> all i need is this command that starts up the wifi drivers
<vikas> hi all, i want to make software on linux os i know programming language like c, c++, java and perl and also tell me which language will be best
<titos> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rww> fizy[laptop]: put it in /etc/rc.local
<rww> vikas: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<vikas> ok
<ohzie> vantage: Hello!?
<vantage> ohzie yea dmesg didnt list anything. its  a portable docking station
<vantage> for a SATA drive
<vantage> it appears in "computer"
<ohzie> vantage: What?
<vantage> but i have not been able to locate it
<vantage> lol this mouned device
<ohzie> vantage: No, dmesg lists a lot of stuff always
<vantage> i realize that
<ohzie> vantage: unplug the device, plug it back in, and then pastebin thelast 50 lines of your dmesg
<ohzie> rww: I'm amazed that ubottu doesn't autoban on !list
<ohzie> ubottu: !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<vantage> do they acutally mount usb devices or link them
<made2shred> i need help with apache. it wont start. error and the config files: http://pastebin.com/bsvjYGDd
<ohzie> vantage: dmesg doesn't do anything, it just keeps track of what everything else is doing
<ohzie> vantage: It'll show me what your uisb controller is doing
<ohzie> usb*
<ohzie> and I would like to see what it's doing, if your system is not automounting the device in /media/
<vantage> yes dmesg has not changed. Last entriy was mounting /dev/sdb
<ohzie> because that's what it *should* be doing
<ohzie> vantage: Oh then df -h
<ohzie> vantage: brb again, one sec
<vantage> nope
<vantage> because mount would have shown it too
<vantage> in the stupid computer gui the location is like Computer:///
<ohzie> vantage: Okay back
<vantage> k
<ohzie> vantage: type df -h and tell me if /dev/sdb has any mountpoints
<dinzy> Morning all!
<vantage> SDB is not the correct device
<vantage> thats another harddrive i have
<yayoj1> morning!
<dinzy> can i get the code for joining ubuntu off topic and other channels?
<dinzy> i forogt to save it..thanks
<rww> dinzy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dinzy> *forgot
<dinzy> Any more channels?
<ohzie> vantage: Okay, look, I asked for your dmesg to see what your usb controller was doing and you mentioned sdb, and I just inferred
<ohzie> vantage: so uh
<ohzie> vantage: go ahead and let me know when you're ready to give me your dmesg because I have no clue what's going on other than 'it sounds broken'
<vantage> umm ok so lets see what is the best way last -n 50 dmesg | text ?
<ohzie> vantage: brb for now
<vantage> is -n the right flag?
<fizy[laptop]> so i looked in the etc/rc.local thingy, but it doesnt seem like what i need. all i want is to run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<dinzy> and one more i need to update my Xchat which im using as IRC. How do i do it from the Terminal?
<vantage> what flag on last specifies how many lines
<ruan> dinzy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<dinzy> Thanks mate. Cheers.
<brophat> i am going to install ubuntu 64 bit and i want encryption and i can do that right from the cd no?
<fizy[laptop]> so i looked in the etc/rc.local thingy, but it doesnt seem like what i need. all i want is to run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Tohuw> brophat: hard drive encryption or home directory encryption?
<Tohuw> s/hard drive/partition
<brophat> Tohuw either one would be good which is better?
<Tohuw> !best | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mahjongg> is it possible to run ufw as non-root user
<ohzie> vantage: dmesg | tail -n 50
<Tohuw> Mahjongg: defaultly, no. And for good reason...
<vantage> tail ahah!
<Mahjongg> Tohuw, I'd like to give a certain user ufw rights
<brophat> Tohuw so if only home directory is encrypted then i can just stay in home directory and everything i do is encrypted no?
<vantage> ohzie you accept msgs?
<ohzie> vantage: No
<vantage> ok one sec
<ruan> brophat: anything in home directory will be encrypted, yes
<brophat> ruan i am going to install ubuntu 64 does the install cd enable me to set up home directory for encryption?
<dr0id> hi, i wanna count the lines in my codebase. is there some tool/program/utility to do that ?
<Tohuw> brophat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<jrtayloriv> When I'm working on a project that's using a newer version of a library than the one that's Ubuntu repos use, what's the best way for me to be able to build packages that require the newer version, without installing the newer library systemwide?
<brophat> thanks Tohuw
<ruan> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dinzy> #python
<brophat> thanks ruan
<Tohuw> dr0id: man wc
<jrtayloriv> For example, I'm trying to build gimp, which needs a newer version of libbabl, but I don't want to just download a newer version of BABL and build from source and make install, because that would (a) possibly break something since it's not tested with the other installed packages (b) not be maintainable with aptitude anymore
<dr0id> ok , thx
<brophat> hey you guys seen that girl making videos about ubuntu?
<vantage> ohzie http://pastebin.com/wEWDMM0H
<brophat> forget her name
<ohzie> brophat: lol girl on the internet
<ruan> lol
<jrtayloriv> So how could I make it where I can build the latest dev. snapshot of gimp using a newer version of libbabl than the one I've actually got installed through aptitude?
<brophat> no really she has a ton of ubuntu tutorial videos
<brophat> let me find her name
<rww> !girls | ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<rww> ohzie: protip: some of them are ops here.
<wanglele> hello
<vantage> ohzie there is a possibility it didnt actually get mounted at all and what i am thinking it is.... is actaully a cd.....
<brophat> ohzie she is totally hot a 10
<dr0id> Tohuw: well, thats for files only. but anyway, sloccount is good :)
<rww> brophat: new topic time
<Dejavou42> When I try to directly  call scripts in /etc/acpi  I can't call them
<vantage> ohzie no that actaully is it i was wrong....
<Dejavou42> where are those  scripts stored for unprivileged users?
<brophat> ok lets talk about the supermoon bwahahahaha
<Tohuw> dr0id: "codebase" is a vague enough term that I expect you are parsing files, which wc can do. Ask a vague question, get a vague answer :)
<dr0id> :D
<rww> brophat: let's do Ubuntu technical support, since that's what the channel's for. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for supermoon.
<brophat> NixiePixel anyone heard of her?
<Dejavou42> :)
<rww> brophat: also #ubuntu-offtopic for non-faily comments about Nixie Pixel.
<Abhijit> hi
<Dejavou42> Where are the unprivileged user  scripts for ACPI stored?
<Abhijit> is there any software which will show me rgb value of a colour? does gnome colour chooser does this?
<Abhijit> help
<rww> Dejavou42: the buttons in GNOME or whatever for ACPI all use dbus, I think. No idea what the commands are, though.
<ruan> Abhijit: it shows the RGB value
<Abhijit> ruan, ok let me install it then
<brophat> ok rww thanks will do
<Guest55295> derp
<ruan> hue, saturation, value, colour name (#FF0000), red, green, blue.
<ruan> Abhijit: thats what it shows
<Dejavou42> rww: so instead of allowing  my  username access to /etc/acpi, I should look into dbus?  (I'm configuring lirc to use a  remote to control ubuntu.)
<rww> Dejavou42: that's what I'd do, though I've never actually done it, so maybe I'm off track.
<ohzie> vantage: Sorry, back
<Abhijit> ruan, no
<ohzie> rww: I know there are actually girls on the internet, it's just the joke that cannot be escaped.
<Abhijit> ruan, thats not what i want
<vantage> theres a link somewhere up there
<Abhijit> ruan, but ok that will also do
<rww> ohzie: Thankfully, #ubuntu and other channels have a fun policy where we remove people making stupid comments, so it's rather simple to escape here. Something to bear in mind.
<vantage> http://pastebin.com/wEWDMM0H
<Dejavou42>  rww: :(  not  looking promising.  Just found a post in the forums where someone was trying same thing in 2009. No responses.... :)
<Dejavou42> rww: thanks for  the help  though
<ohzie> vantage: I don't see any usb devices. Try using a different usb plug. When you're unplugging it and plugging it back in, watch a terminal running watch -n .5 'dmesg | tail'
<firestorm> Hi. I love that I can ssh to my linux mediabox, type in 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' and then launch mplayer and have it display on the remote host. Of course, this requires me to have already logged onto the X11 instance locally on the mediabox. Is there a way that I can remotely log onto the X11 session?
<vantage> no update in dmesg
<Abhijit> ruan, its agave i was looking for
<vantage> ohzie
<ruan> Abhijit: ok
<ohzie> vantage: It sounds like your usb device is hosed
<ohzie> vantage: Is it plugged in?
<vantage> no i can explore the device
<ohzie> vantage: Oh then df -h
<vantage> it populates int the computer gui
<ohzie> vantage: and you'll see where it's mounted
<red2kic> firestorm: Use "ssh -Y" instead of export DISPLAY.blah.
<vantage> its not mounted
<ohzie> vantage: Then you can't browse it
<red2kic> firestorm: auto gdm login? ;o
<vantage> thats the whole thing.
<vantage> man i gota get screen shots lol
<firestorm> red2kic: thanks re: ssh -Y ... would like to avoid auto login if possible
<red2kic> firestorm: Login -- but use screensaver lock-out?
<vantage> in the properties in the location of "computer" using gnome gui the location is like
<red2kic> firestorm: I dunno.
<firestorm> red2kic: interesting ... with screensaver lockout would I be able to deactive the screensaver remotely ? i could always kill the process i guess
<vantage> ohzie Computer:///
<vantage> what ever that means
<ohzie> vantage: That isn't your USB device I think.
<vantage> ohzie is there a faster way of searching beside find / -name RAWR
<vantage> it has to be its the only 1 TB drive i have
<vantage> does ubuntu use locate or slcoate
<ruan> vantage: try it and see?
<red2kic> vantage: "which locate ; which slocate ; which mlocate'
<red2kic> vantage: What did it say?
<vantage> i used find..
<vantage> you have to actually update locate before you can use it right unless that has changed
<red2kic> vantage: You want to know if Ubuntu use locate or slocate. Please run "which locate ; which slocate"
<vantage> just so where on the same page as far as hardware topogoly there are 3 drives present, 2 in the box /dev/sda 500G /dev/sdB 500 and anotehr in a usb docking station that is a 1TB
<vantage> yes locate is a binary ont he system
<red2kic> vantage: cd to that path ; then run "ls -la | grep locate" -- It is possible that slocate and locate is well, same thing.
<Magnavox> Does anyone know how to disable onboard graphics in a compaq pc without using the bios?
<red2kic> Magnavox: Without using the bios? Rip out the onboard graphic card.
<vantage> is ubuntu fast for you guys?
<vantage> its feels pretty slow for me.
<joyce_> hello
<Magnavox> red2kic, rip it out?
<red2kic> Magnavox: Use the bios. (If you already have the solution, use it.)
<Magnavox> red2kic, I can't see it...
<Magnavox> red2kic, my video is gone
<fizyplankton> does anyone know how to get an nvidia geforce 9400 gt video card humming along peacefully with onboard video so i can get triple monitors? i can only get the 2 onboard ones to show up
<DaPenguin> vantage, depends what you mean by fast
<red2kic> Magnavox: When you start the PC -- do you see the bios?
<brophat> Can the ones who run this room unban Stryker he is a good tech guy
<red2kic> Magnavox: Or you just can't see Ubuntu?
<Magnavox> red2kic, No, I can't see anything.
<Magnavox> red2kic, Monitor displays "No VGA signal"
<vantage> Dapenguin like 5-10 seconds to run a program
<red2kic> Magnavox: I see. What were you doing?
<Magnavox> red2kic, Computer was on...screen went fuzzy and started shaking...now its off...no vga signal
<red2kic> vantage: Install htop. Run "htop" or use Gnome System Monitor. Look for unusual activity such as high CPU/MEM usage.
<Magnavox> i didn't install anything, add anything, nothing.
<randomuser> how can I remove a user from the predefined usernames in gdm?
<bullgard4> What is the file /usr/share/irssi/help/mircdcc for?
<Magnavox> red2kic, trying to use different video card but its not working..no vga signal there either
<vantage> cpu is not peg by any means using top
<Magnavox> i think its because the onboard graphics are enbled
<DaPenguin> vantage, my ubuntu is pretty fast compared to windows, not as fast as a stripped down gentoo install, but not bad considering
<red2kic> Magnavox: I see. Check the monitor + cable. My cable have been known to cause monitor flickering. Make sure everything is plugged in solidly. When you turn off the PC... and turn it on, you should see bios regardless.
<bullgard4> randomuser: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<vantage> =\
<red2kic> bullgard4: cat that file.
<Magnavox> red2kic, I don't .. no signal..
<bullgard4> red2kic: Ah! This solution was simple. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<red2kic> bullgard4: That file exists so irssi can access it.
<vantage> well i have had enough fun for one night im outa here
<red2kic> bullgard4: Run "/help mircdcc" in irssi.
<mayil> any pc inventory software is available in linux?
<weecol> hwinfo
<Baribal> Hi. Can I somehow create a second totem window?
<weecol> what for
<red2kic> mayil: OpenOffice / LibreOffice / Google Spreadsheet? I'm not sure what you're looking for.
<NixDouche> So what games do you guys play on ya ubuntu?
<NixDouche> Or do you restart to windows for ur gaming fix?
<red2kic> NixDouche: I boot up Xbox360 for that one.
<NixDouche> Ahh, I'm more of a PS3 man for my console fix.
<Baribal> weecol, watching something, pausing it, watch something else and after that, going back to the first one without memorizing where I paused.
<red2kic> !games | NixDouche
<ubottu> NixDouche: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<weecol> you want storing time indexes
<tiedaerial> hello, can someone help me?
<weecol> hello tie
<NixDouche> red2kic, Was more asking to see what people played :)
<Baribal> weecol, fine... How?
<tiedaerial> hi weecol
<weecol> needs implementing
<tiedaerial> having a little problem with a game "teeworlds" on xubuntu
<red2kic> NixDouche: http://www.wolfire.com/humble
<weecol> fancy coding it
<weecol> and submitting the feature
<red2kic> NixDouche: http://www.yofrankie.org/download/
<Baribal> Aaah... So in practice the answer is "Right now, you can't". ^^
<red2kic> NixDouche: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/
<Baribal> Or rather, "Also use mplayer."
<weecol> is there a mutual exclusion on two windows
<weecol> it seeks the first window
<weecol> id help with coding
<weecol> i dont just hang out here
<weecol> i profess coding abilities
<brophat> ok thanks for all the help
<weecol> need some promting to use it
<fisix> hey, why can't i use gcc-mingw32? it says command not found but i installed it through synaptic
<weecol> hi
<weecol> what's the synaptic package
<weecol> a package installer?
<weecol> i use aptitude myself
<red2kic> !synaptic | weecol
<ubottu> weecol: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Ycarene> How do I restore my bootsplash after updating my kernel?
<weecol> from the terminal or package kit
<weecol> but then im on kubunt
<weecol> u
<weecol> redkic a yes would suffice
<red2kic> weecol: I'm lazy. Sue me.
<Unknown0BC1> I am using
<weecol> typing more than what is required isn't lasy just stupid
<Unknown0BC1> Ubuntu maverick 10.10
<weecol> be consice if you are able
<weecol> the doc has put me on tablets
<weecol> i get them in about half an hour
<Unknown0BC1> Is is suppose to be difficult to use your cellphone as a modem via bluetooth ?
<weecol> some one tell me the way to usde that
<weecol> i want to do the same
<weecol> i'm using the usb lead
<red2kic> Unknown0BC1: I heard it's possible (I was surprised about it) -- but difficult? I have no idea.
<weecol> just for options on how to connect
<bi> hm.............
<jakeriver> does anyone know if there's going to be a new update fixing the red youtube bug any time soon?
<firsttimecaller> hey all, i can still connect to my wifi network, but i can't figure out how to view other wifi networks. this just happened. can anyone help?
<edbian> The channel is actually quite?!  Doesn't anybody need any help at 3 a.m. ?
<edbian> firsttimecaller, Click the applet.  They should be listed in there.
<firsttimecaller> ddbian: where's the applet?
<firsttimecaller> edbian: where's the applet?
<edbian> firsttimecaller, How do you connect to your network?  (you should be using the applet)  Upper left corner on the panel.
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: In default layout, top-right corner.
<edbian> sorry, upper right corner
<firsttimecaller> yeah, it used to be there, but now it's not
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: ALT+F2 --> nm-applet
<firsttimecaller> done
<firsttimecaller>  i still don't see anything in the upper right of my screen
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: Meh. Try killing your gnome-panel. Maybe it'll come back, maybe not. "killall gnome-panel"
<edbian> firsttimecaller, Do you have a panel up there at all?
<firsttimecaller> yeah, i think so
<firsttimecaller> i have the thing that says main
<firsttimecaller> that's the panel, yes?
<mobius2> would upstart be causing my wireless card to channel hop? Is there a simple way to stop that process temporarily?
<edbian> firsttimecaller, On the upper left it has applications, places, system, on the right there are icons and the clock
<firsttimecaller> yeah, i have it
<firsttimecaller> it's just that there's no wifi applet there now
<edbian> firsttimecaller, did nm-applet in the terminal work?
<firsttimecaller> i just did the "killall gnome-panel" the panel disappared and then reappeared but still no wifi applet
<edbian> Is there an op in here?
<red2kic> edbian: Always.
<Flannel> edbian: If you'd like to speak to one, they're available in #ubuntu-ops
<firsttimecaller> $ nm-applet
<firsttimecaller> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<mobius2> firsttimecaller,  what are you up to? I'm a little late to the party
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: You do see the icons, right?
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: I want to make sure notifcation area exists. I'm not talking about Network Icon, I mean many other icons that usually sit by the clock.
<firsttimecaller> how mobius2: my wifi applet has vanished. i still have a panel, but no wifi applet. i tried "killall gnome-panel" but that didn't work either
<mobius2> firsttimecaller,  so then the wireless adapter hardware has not changed?  Can you still control your wlan with the terminal?
<firsttimecaller> yes, i have clock, an icon with main and another one with a circle in it
<mobius2> firsttimecaller,  this wireless cared has worked previously?
<dinzy> :)
<firsttimecaller> mobius2: my entire network connection came down after my pc crashed
<red2kic> !resetpanel | firsttimecaller
<ubottu> firsttimecaller: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<firsttimecaller> i followed instructions online to get that back and i automatically connected to one of my wifi networks
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: Try that... :P
<mrdeb> can someone tell me how to install the newest stable kernel and where to get the debs
<mrdeb> over 10.04
<morgan> i got a bug report for chrome under linux but I dont know how/where to file it? Anyone interested or should I forget it..
<red2kic> !bug | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mobius2> firsttimecaller,  by "entire" network connection... do you mean both your ethX and your wlan connections stopped functioning?
<firsttimecaller> mobius: i now have a bunch of applets, including my wifi one
<firsttimecaller> awesome
<Stryker> hello?
<Stryker> ah, yes!
<mobius2> :D
<rww> morgan: If you're using Ubuntu and Ubuntu's Chromium packaging, what ubottu said. If you're using Google's Chrome packaging, http://www.chromium.org/for-testers/bug-reporting-guidelines
<mobius2> firsttimecaller,  how are you connecting to the web right nya?
<mobius2> man ,  my 1990's tech supprt skills suck
<dospod> when trying to update to 11.04 rc3 I can't get the update-manager-d towork
<mrdeb> can someone tell me how to install the newest stable kernel and where to get the debs
<red2kic> !ubuntu+1 | dospod
<ubottu> dospod: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<red2kic> mrdeb: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa
<red2kic> mrdeb: Usually, you should be patient. It'll come eventually.
<firsttimecaller> ok, so i still don't see how i view what wifi ssids are in range. when i right click on the wifi applet i don't see any way to do that
<mrdeb> red2kic: not in 10.04
<dospod> when trying to upgrade to 11.04 I can't get run application to run update-manager-d
<firsttimecaller> mobius, i'm  connected to the internet through wifi
<rww> dospod: it's update-manager -d, not update-manager-d.
<rww> dospod: and you should be asking that in #ubuntu+1.
<firsttimecaller> it's just that i want to connect to a different wifi ssid than the one i'm connected to
<red2kic> mrdeb: Do you have a valid reason to use the latest kernel? People favor PPA more than deb because you'll be ensuring that you're always staying with the latest package provided by the ppa.
<firsttimecaller> mobius2: did you get my response?
<Stryker> red2kic: the latest kernels usually have security fixes for servers and DOS attacks
<red2kic> mrdeb: That link is for 10.04 (or lucid).
<mrdeb> red2kic: the reason is that latter kernels are faster and have less lag in alsa than .32
<firsttimecaller> can someone please help me figure out how to view wifi networks within range?
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: If you're only seeing your wifi as the option, then you may not be in the ranges of any other wifi.
<firsttimecaller> no, i have another machine here that can see 50
<firsttimecaller> another machine in the other room can also see the same 50
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: Mess around with network icon (top-right). Most of us learned by trying to find things.
<mrdeb> red2kic: will there be a speed increase
<firsttimecaller> red2kic, i've never had trouble doing this before . . . all of the sudden tonight i'm having trouble
<red2kic> mrdeb: I have no slight clue. Your mileage may vary.
<firsttimecaller> i right click on the network manager applet and go to edit connections, and then choose the wireless tab. is that what i'm supposed to do?
<red2kic> firsttimecaller: Restart your machine and see if it's still same. It's not the elegant solution but I don't want to tell you how to restart gdm or network setting in fear of you getting disconnected.
<firsttimecaller> k
<gluonman> When trying to boot kernels 2.6.35-27 and 2.6.35-28, they freeze at the initial splash screen.  Kernel 2.6.35-25 still loads fine.  It started when I ran 'sudo update-initramfs -u && sudo update-burg' using kernel 2.6.35-27.  Then after downloading 2.6.35-28, it had the same problem.  How can I determine a way to fix this?
<dinzy> can  i have the link for offtopic ubuntu?
<rww> dinzy: #ubuntu-offtopic. Write it on a post-it note or something :(
<Last_Biscuit> hi people, i am new on ubuntu, required little help regarding sharing on ubuntu
<dinzy> THanks rww.
<Last_Biscuit> i have a complete sharing setup right now, the problem i am facing it , when i share any file from any other drive except C:, i received an error, unable to mount, while if file store on C drive it opens
<Last_Biscuit> any one ?
<Last_Biscuit> i have a complete sharing setup right now, the problem i am facing it , when i share any file from any other drive except C:, i received an error, unable to mount, while if file store on C drive it opens
<zetheroo> my laptop screen res is 16:10 and I am outputting to a 24" LCD which seems to be using 16:9  ... is there anyway to correct this withou buying a new laptop or monitor? :P
<allknowingeye> how do i list all programs installed ?
<Last_Biscuit> i have a complete sharing setup right now, the problem i am facing it , when i share any file from any other drive except C:, i received an error, unable to mount, while if file store on C drive it opens
<mouche> Laserbeak43: ~/part
<mouche> whoops
<shentino> Hey, does anyone remember anything about a message Linus Torvalds once sent to the kernel list about "feel free to contribute and don't be shy, I'll jus tlet someone else actually handle it"
<shentino> Google has come up with bupkis so far
<mrdeb> how do you clone a running system onto a larger disk that will replace it in the same computer?
<shentino> mrdeb:  With or without shutting the system down first?
<mrdeb> shentino: whichever is easier
<bullgard4> How can I check if my IBM Thinkpad T42 has outdated Thinkpad BIOS/EC firmware?
<shentino> I would most likely shut the system down, boot from a live CD
<mrdeb> shentino: and then?
<mrdeb> dd?
<shentino> now, what you do next depends on some things
<shentino> No, not dd
<mrdeb> i dont want the larger disk to be limited in size if the origianl is smaller
<shentino> getting partition math right with disparate disk sizes is tricky
<mrdeb> ok
<shentino> what OS are you using?
<mrdeb> 10.10 x64
<shentino> and what filesystem is /boot and /?
<mrdeb> ext2 and 4
<shentino> ok, sounds simple.
<shentino> do you care if your inode creation times get mucked?
<mrdeb> what does that mean
<shentino> probably not.
<shentino> Basically what you want to do is
<shentino> 1.  Partition your new drive.
<shentino> 2.  Copy the root partition contnets over to it
<shentino> 3.  Update the bootloader so that the boot sector of the new drive will load grub
<shentino> double check that your /etc/fstab is sane after the migration
<mrdeb> copy with what partitions, so that i don't get permission issues accessing it later
<shentino> probably a mv -r or a cp -r
<mrdeb> will the uuid change?
<shentino> use the live cd to mount both of them at the same time
<shentino> the uuid will probably change, hence the part about updating fstab
<shentino> and don't forget about grub.cfg if needed
<mrdeb> and how do you install grub to the new disk
<shentino> update-grub probably
<mrdeb> probably?
<shentino> but I'm no expert.  What I've described does mesh well with common sense though
<mrdeb> i dont know
<Last_Biscuit> i have a complete sharing setup right now, the problem i am facing it , when i share any file from any other drive except C:, i received an error, unable to mount, while if file store on C drive it opens
<shentino> tbh I've never done a migration of a live system before because reinstalling on the new disk has always been more convenient.
<Adkq093> Hi, i need to install Ubuntu on an UEFI computer, is there something i should know before attempting?
<shentino> but basically "get your stuff on the new disk and then make sure everything's pointing the right way"
<shentino> which includes the boot loader, the fstab, and anything else that needs to worry about disks instead of files
<johnson> ?
<jayd3e_> http://pastebin.com/6W48wD2v wpa_supplicant problems, can you guys take a look
<dinzy> What does the green light near Floodbot1 means?
<dinzy> Moderator?
<Adkq093> Hi, i need to install Ubuntu on an UEFI computer, is there something i should know before attempting?	
<dinzy> UEFI?
<rww> dinzy: FloodBot is opped, yes.
<Adkq093> dinzy: United Extensible FIrmware Interface
<dinzy> ah, must be careful! :)
<rww> FloodBot1 **
<rww> dinzy: On freenode, channel operators usually aren't opped unless they need to be. The only reason FloodBot1 is is because it's part of our automated anti-spam system and needs to be able to react quickly :)
<rww> dinzy: For example, I'm a channel operator, and your userlist won't tell you that.
<dinzy> :O
<dinzy> Man.. to be honest. i love linux!:)
<kuttans> compiz breaking in natty
<dinzy> Free and safe.
<wbr-citizen> if i want to learn ubuntu deeply,what should i know
<rww> kuttans: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support
<dinzy> Im not able to install natty..anyone tried it?
<dinzy> as soon as i installed natty, did a re boot.. all i got is a a black screen.
<greppy> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<v_v`> !squeeze
<arand> v_v`: Better luck in #debian
<mrsmeehan> i need help with ubuntu for netbooks
<mrsmeehan> does anyone know how to view other files on other computers with ubuntu for netbooks
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> mrsmeehan, explain
<mrsmeehan> i have an acer netbook i installed ubuntu unity or 10.10 for netbooks and i downloaded file share like i did on my 2 other desktops that can share between them and i cant find out how to access those machines with my netbook
<mrsmeehan> there is no browser to speak of that shows me my other computers
<lyte> mrsmeehan: the "browser" you refer to is probably actually the file manager "nautilus"
<daniele> ciao
<lyte> i'm not sure what's natively available on the netbook install, but you probably could just install nautilus on it until you figure out the "ideal" method
<Avasz> hi.. is there a way of degrading X.org 1.7.4 to X.org 1.7.3+10ubuntu10.2 or 1.7.1
<Shayd> how do i remove old versions of my kernal from grub after an update?
<quentusrex> Help! I've just tried to update from 9.10 to 10.04 and I'm getting sent to a grub prompt rather than a kernel selection.
<Abhijit> Shayd, search for kernel in synaptic and from there remove it
<Abhijit> it will automatically remove from grub
<Shayd> thanks
<quentusrex> I know I made a backup of the grub menu.lst file, if I can only find a way to get to the file system.
<mrsmeehan> hmmmm i just enabled file share on my desktops and they poped up under places/network but there is no such menu in ubuntu for netbooks
<Avasz> quentusrex: cant you use live cd to get into your file syste?
<quentusrex> no
<quentusrex> I can't.
<Avasz> why?
<quentusrex> This is a remote machine with a KVM access.
<mrsmeehan> ive tried smb2k and dolphin but didnt work to help me see my other computers
<Adkq093> hi,  i need to install ubuntu on a uefi pc, is there anything i should know before attempting?
<lockheed> hi room
<lyte> quentusrex: use "e" key to edit the grub lines and run whatever is in your backup
<quentusrex> 'e' is an unrecognized command.
<quentusrex> and I'm trying: configfile (hd0,1)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<quentusrex> but it response with cannot mount selected partition
<Avasz> what is the current default xorg version in lucid?
<Pr0jectRec0n> in my Firefox, I'm using/getting 'Movieplayer' in place of the DivX web player (that I'd get in windows ) : http://imgur.com/ySwtV
<Pr0jectRec0n> while it works fine.. some random quirks I've noticed :
<Pr0jectRec0n> 1) the buffer progress bar that's shown with divx web player is not seen with the 'movie player'
<Pr0jectRec0n> 2) I cannot seem to pause and replay it. It just stops if I do that in ubuntu, whereas in windows with divx web player, i could pause and then resume as and when I need it.
<Pr0jectRec0n> any workarounds?
<randomuser> eamon, hi, you can probably find native tools to work with audio files
<Pr0jectRec0n> Looks like I'm on the Totem 2.30.2 plugin in firefox with the divx web player version 1.4.0.233
<quentusrex> ok, I was able to get it to boot
<quentusrex> Now the issue is that 'update-grub2' is not updating the /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<quentusrex> Any ideas?
<bullgard4> How can I check if my IBM Thinkpad T42 has outdated Thinkpad BIOS/EC firmware?
<Starminn> Alright, who wants to tell me how I can totally start from fresh with WINE? It is very messy and I want to entirely wipe it and all of its apprently hidden configs from my system, as if it wasn't there.
<ldunn> rm ~/.wine hasn't done it?
<ldunn> well, rm -r. But yeah.
<randomuser> Br0sephStalin, for a lot of things, you can add the -v switch, for 'verbose' to see what's going on. Some of them allow multiple v's, like -vvv to be extra verbose.  With others, it means something else (usually version) but its probably save to include a -v with almost everything just to see whats going on
<Starminn> ldunn: I've uninstalled it via Software Center, I deleted ~/.wine, and then I sudo apt-get purge wine just to make sure (since it's not installed it of course didn't do anything)
<Starminn> ldunn: I now reinstalled it and it's got garbage menus everywhere.
<king> hello!
<randomuser> for example, chmod -v +x yohoho-81--en-install.bin
<randomuser> wow, i will never show my lady that link
<Guest84556> hello
<Guest84556> hello
<Guest84556> is everyone here?
<greppy> Guest84556: there are 1300+ people here.
<Starminn> greppy: Read my mind.
<Guest84556> how are you?
<greppy> !ot | Guest84556
<ubottu> Guest84556: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest84556> f
<chinboy> hello
<chinboy> 你好
<randomuser> Br0sephStalin, note that this is a standard procedure for executing things from a shell; chmod to executable, then ./file to execute.  This is not special for whatever gazmooh you just downloaded, you will be doing this again
<Starminn> ldunn: No suggestions? L(
<Starminn> s/L(/:)
<ldunn> no :(
<zetheroo> my laptop screen shows 16:10 aspect ration whereas the LCD I am outputting to displays 16:9 ... is there a way to correct the image on the external LCD?
<theDom> Hi so my other hard drive (with Windows XP) doesn't boot any more. its still on the boot menu and i can still access the files on the hard drive through the mount point in linux, it just wont boot. Can anyone help?
<Starminn> ldunn: Fair enough. :) Thanks.
<ontherun> im thinking of installing a hidden truecrypt OS. Should I also hide my pirated downloads?
<Starminn> ontherun: We don't discuss piracy here.
<ontherun> poop
<Starminn> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Starminn> ontherun: But I'd say that if the thought "Hmm... Should I hide these" cross your mind, then you probably should.
<ontherun> i dont want to pirate anything
<wentor> hi
<ontherun> I was just thinking that it would look to sus, being too clean you know
<wentor> i want to install xen in ubuntu 10.10 where a could find documentation?
<Pr0jectRec0n> while it works fine.. some random quirks I've noticed :
<Pr0jectRec0n> Flash under firefox under wine sucks bad - what stable version works ?
<bullgard4> How can I check if my IBM Thinkpad T42 has outdated Thinkpad BIOS/EC firmware?
<greppy> Pr0jectRec0n: why not use native firefox?
<Starminn> What does WINE have to do with anything, Pr0jectRec0n?
<Pr0jectRec0n> greppy, divx web player works crappy under FF in ubuntu
<Pr0jectRec0n> greppy, Starminn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429015
<dinzy> Which is the best ubuntu distro?
<jah123> siema
<Starminn> !best | dinzy
<ubottu> dinzy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jah123> mam pytanko bo chce sprawdzic czy dobrze zabezpieczylem linuxa
<rww> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dinzy> Okay!
<Starminn> dinzt: According to BestBot in #ubuntu-bots: "The BESTEST Ubuntu distro is ubuntu-desktop, because 3 people (43%) said so! Follow in order, xubuntu-desktop (1 votes, 14%), linux (1 votes, 14%), kubuntu (1 votes, 14%), xubuntu-desktop. (1 votes, 14%)"
<alkisg> What's the equivalent of "apt-get update" in the software center UI?
<robotti^> alkisg: use update-manager
<Starminn> dinzy: I misspelled your name. Read above though if you missed it.
<alkisg> robotti^: so it's not available on software center, thank you
<dinzy> i read it starminn. Thanks for the info.
<Starminn> alkisg: System->Administration0>Update Manager.
<darthvader> I know this isn't the right room but I am getting 0 responses elsewhere. Anyone have any experience with janusvm?
<Starminn> alkisg: It's not something you get in the Software Center AFAIK. ;)
<alkisg> Starminn: yup, it's there on synaptic though. Well... :)
<robotti^> Starminn: it would be cool, if we can update software from software center
<Starminn> robotti&: I agree. Update Manager *does* handle it automatically, but I do agree. They should streamline the process should you wish to do it manually. All in one place.
<Starminn> Nice idea
<allknowingeye> how do i check my logs and specifically check for intruders?
<mrdeb> update manager and synaptic should be merged
<darthvader> No one?
<darthvader> :/
<mrdeb> what darthvader
<alkisg> robotti^, Starminn: I was thinking of a tutorial for this use case: a person opens software-center and wants to install a program. His sources might be out of date, so I need to tell him to update them before installing it. So he needs to run 2 programs, while with synaptic he just needs to run 1.
<darthvader> I am having an issue with janusvm
<Starminn> alkisg: How often does Update Manager poll for updates?
<alkisg> It's configurable, let me see the default...
<alkisg> It's "daily" here
<alkisg> Although if one just installed ubuntu and wants to install another program, his sources will definately be out of date
<mrdeb> im unfamiliar with janusvm
<darthvader> Oh nvm :/
<darthvader> thanks anyways
<mrdeb> sorry. try debian also
<Starminn> alkisg: But I'd say that a daily thing (I've gotten back-to-back days before so I'd agree) should be sufficient.
<darthvader> thanks
<mrdeb> i dont think software center should exist apart from synaptic
<alkisg> Starminn: it should, unless (1) he just installed ubuntu, (2) he doesn't have regular internet access, (3) he just added a new repository. So to be on the safe side I need to tell him to update his sources before installing.
<mrdeb> it should be integrated as a "simple" mode, vs synaptic's advanced
<greppy> !ot | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zhangcheng> license key   avast
<zhangcheng> how to get one
<greppy> zhangcheng: contact avast.
<cosmo> finally I have sound back
<Starminn> zhangcheng: They should e-mail it
<YankDownUnder> Have to be extremely paranoid about viruses in linux...oh my...
<zhangcheng> i do not receive my license key.then what should i do
<greppy> zhangcheng: contact avast.
<NoCode> I just put Ubuntu 64 bit on my USB key, turned on the computer but it's evident that I get I/O errors everytime I open a program.
<NoCode> Any suggestions?
<YankDownUnder> NoCode, Run a check on the USB stick's filesystem.
<jrtayloriv> Is there a way to determine the minimum kernel version supported for a given version of glibc?
<YankDownUnder> http://www.gnu.org/s/libc/
<NoCode> YankDownUnder, will do thanks. How can I do that in windows?
<YankDownUnder> NoCode, Sorry mate - no can do. Has to be from a liveCD, or you can drop down to terminal in grub and do an fs check
<jrtayloriv> YankDownUnder, Nope. That doesn't say how to determine the minimum kernel version supported for a given version of glibc?
<jrtayloriv> Thanks for trying though.
<NoCode> YankDownUnder, what's the command to do it?
<YankDownUnder> jrtayloriv, I'll assume that you read through the current status and the availability and the resources...either which...
<NoCode> The USB drive is fat16. WIndows should be able to pick it up
<YankDownUnder> NoCode, I charge for MS Windows support, I give away GNU/linux support.
<NoCode> lol
<feignthis> on trying to aptitude install i get "aptitude: command not found" any ideas? Ubuntu 10.4
<ilea> would a cannon multifunctional printer work with ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> apt-get install insert-filename-here
<alkisg> feignthis: 10.04? Or 11.04?
<feignthis> 10.04 sorry
<alkisg> It should be there on a default 10.04 installation.
<quentusrex> Can anyone assist with a hard disk recovery? The MBR and partition table has been corrupted.
<quentusrex> luckily it is an ubuntu guest
<feignthis> ah apt-get seems to work, this tuturoail just had aptitude there
<quentusrex> kvm guest.
<feignthis> i have a not-so good vps host so wouldnt be surprised if its not
<Starminn> !recover | quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<quentusrex> That is not quite what I need.
<quentusrex> I'm trying to recover a failed grub2 upgrade
<quentusrex> so the file system is fine,
<quentusrex> I just need to fix the mbr
<ilea> i want to know if a cannon multifunctional printer will work on ubuntu
<Starminn> *shrug* Bot usually fixes issues. I don't know how to advise, lol
<ilea> somebody knows?
<YankDownUnder> ilea, Check at: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<ilea> ok
<Ors> Hi there, how can I delete the 'open with' application in firefox, because the default app is no longer installed on my pc?
<Starminn> Ors: There's usually a "Remember my selection" once you choose an app
<mdodd_> salute
<Ors> Starminn: I want to open with Transmission, but I do not know how to add it to the list.
<Starminn> Ors: It's not in the default droplist?
<Ors> Starminn: the default is currently Vuze, but I have installed it. I can go 'Other', but do not know wherer to find Transmission.
<Starminn> Ors: Try in /usr/bin/transmission
<Starminn> Ors: /usr/bin are where most binaries are if I recall correctly.
<Ors> Starminn: Yes, I have found it! Now how do I delete Vuze as I already uninstalled it, but it still shows default? Can I delete the entire .azureus folder?
<vingtras> hi, i'm trying to create an automatic login without a login manager using this guide: http://it.dennyhalim.com/2008/10/linux-automatic-login-startx-and.html, but i can't find the file called for: /etc/event.d/tty1
<vingtras> it doesn't seem to be there on my computer, i'm running ubuntu 10.10
<Starminn> Ors: I would delete whatever of it you could find (I'd say .azurreus sounds about right) in ~ and in /usr/share
<Starminn> Ors: Sometimes configs are left behind... Usually an uninstall + deleting whatever's hidden in your home directory is enough though
<vingtras> help?
<Starminn> (Note: Not always in both places. Usually just one, but I, personally, like to check in both. Also, by the way, "sudo apt-get purge <packagename>" deletes all configs for you too, as opposed to "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>" which is what the Software Center does)
<tripchip> use linux, not bsd
<Ors> Starminn: I have already deleted the filed in /usr/share, but now I also deleted the folder in home.  Thanks for your help
<pakoteshhy> hola
<pakoteshhy> ay alguna chica disponible
<soreau> ! es | pakoteshhy
<ubottu> pakoteshhy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Starminn> Ors Is it gone from the list now like you wanted?
<Ors> Starminn: No, it is still there as default, but now transmission is there too.
<Starminn> Ors: Alright. Well, I'm not really sure what to say regarding getting Vuze out of there, but at least you've got Transmission now. :)
<Ors> Starminn: Exactly, that little achievment makes me happy :)
<Starminn> Ors: And you learned some neat things too! :) Learning is always fun.
<Ors> Starminn: that is why I like ubuntu!
<sargonrose> can someone help me?
<soreau> sargonrose: not if you dont ask your question
<osearth> yes, you need to think LOUDER
<osearth> fixed
<Icelos> :)
<tripchip> Icelos : that is better than windowzez because i gawt 1 xtra desktop
<soreau> osearth: telekinesis?
<osearth> i coulnd't think of it
<osearth> almost said someting emberassing like 'gawt' etc..
<sargonrose> hi, i really really need help.
<soreau> ! ask | sargonrose
<ubottu> sargonrose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<osearth> sargonrose: you need to help yourself ask a question perhaps
<_antant> well you can't get help if we don't know what the prob is
<sargonrose> Ok, sorry. I need to burn a .iso with ubunto. I have never used ubuntu before and i kinda wana kill myself
<_antant> Google has instructions and ideas on how to kill yourself
<twitch> !brasero | sargonrose
<osearth> i am trying to make a redundant web clucker. is it still true what they say abought omelettes
<sargonrose> i was thinking about going with my head in the oven
<_antant> Also, probably, on how to burn an iso
<_antant> If you went with the oven at least you'd burn something
<lyte> the instructions for brasero might be more relevant at first
<twitch> microwave would end in a better statement/result :P ... !ot :P
<_antant> Yeah, but then you have to have the technical know how to rig it so it turns on with the door open
<sargonrose> At this point. I literally just found out i can alt tab between windows in lunix >.<
<zetheroo> is there an Intel control panel for the graphics like Nvidia and ATI have?
<_antant> And if he can't burn an iso (or google it to find instructions) then I don't think he could bodge the door
<mapkyca> hi all: sorry to jump straight in with a Q... have just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.10 (spare weekend after months). All ok except it has killed twinview (see this post to avoid flooding the channel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31122/twinview-broken-on-upgrade-to-ubuntu-10-10) ... i'm at a complete loss, so before I back up and nuke it from orbit, anyone have any suggestions?
<sargonrose> Not with an oven. I wouldent use a microwave.
<Starminn> sargonrose: How about Super+tab?
<sargonrose> no idea
<twitch> sargonrose: if you want to burn a iso looking at a file through nautilus right clikc on file and burn using barsero
<lyte> sargonrose: how about just trying brasero and a deap breath...
<twitch> brasero too
<sargonrose> no idea what that is
<twitch> sargonrose: it's an app .. kinda like nero if you want to get an idea
<phoenixsampras> What is the ultimate Development language available?
<soreau> mapkyca: You may need to reinstall the nvidia driver
<sntt> is there anyone who's got some time to help me a bit with some sound driver problems? :> Thanks a million.
<twitch> !ask > sntt
<ubottu> sntt, please see my private message
<sargonrose> Ok were do i get  barsero?
<twitch> sargonrose: if your using ubuntu 10.04+ desktop it should be already installed
<twitch> sargonrose: applications -> sound and video
<mapkyca> soreau: I've tried reinstalling from nvidia's prop. binary as well as various downgraded versions from the karmic and lucid repos and so far the best I've got is both screens displaying the same and hanging at the "Ubuntu ...." screen, the second monitor winking. Can still ssh into the machine, but X never progresses any further...
<sargonrose> ok, so if i looked for  barsero in apps would i find it?
<sargonrose> If it was installed i mean
<soreau> mapkyca: Try a different kernel perhaps
<twitch> sargonrose: applications -> sound and video (top left coner in gnome)
<lyte> sargonrose: yes, are you on the machine now?
<tripchip> me find the bug report
<sargonrose> now i have to ask what gnome is >.<
<lyte> sargonrose: do you know what ubuntu you installed?
<tripchip> : yes ! now how do i get barsero ?
<_antant> Can I create a symbolic link that goes to 2 folders?
<twitch> the default gui for ubuntu
<tripchip> using ubuntu 10
<_antant> sorta combining them into 1?
<lyte> _antant: no, one destination only
<johanhar> In 10.10, what is the daemon for fan control? I am running awesome window manager, and I think some essantial daemons are not working as intended ... My fan is too low, and computer too hot.
<_antant> any way of doing it?
<sntt> I ended up with no working sound at all after some failed attempts to fix my mic in skype. I have purged pulseaudio but skype still thinks i have it and wont let me change to anything other than pulseaudio in the sound settings, any ideas? Thanks alot!
<lyte> _antant: you want to merge two directories together or some other task?
<_antant> I only really want to have 1 folder with my media collection
<mapkyca> soreau: I did try the one from karmic, will try lucid...
<twitch> !info brasero | tripchip
<ubottu> tripchip: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2.2 (maverick), package size 175 kB, installed size 544 kB
<lyte> _antant: have you got a drive big enough to hold everything?
<_antant> Ant my movie collection is about to hit 2T
<soreau> mapkyca: You will have to install the driver for each kernel afaiu
<lja> _antant: well one could make one folder and link to there the (source-)folders
<lyte> _antant: i spread my media across multiple drives mounted as /big/[0-9] and then put symlinks from $HOME/downloads/blah pointing at /big/[0-9]/blah
<tripchip> gone from the karmic and lucid repos
<sargonrose> Truthfull, i have no idea. I got into this mess because about a week ago i got a tool kit in win7, after i removed it apparently it did alot of damage, i was trying to partition my drive so i could backup my stuff when my pc froze and windows would no longer start. Boot manager was missing. So i went to ubuntu to download there netbook os. I have always heard of ubuntu and wanted to try it. Thinking it wouldnt be that hard to bu
<sargonrose> rn an iso with ubunto i ran ahead and installed it. here i am and this is the extent of my knowledge
<lyte> sargonrose: so you installed the netbook edition?
<sargonrose> i did try a quick serch for programs but i couldnt figure out how to install any of them or use them
<twitch> sargonrose: best way to learn :) dive right in!
<sargonrose> i have installled for the app store thing iso master and a cd creator but i have no idea how to use them
<twitch> !synaptic > sargonrose
<ubottu> sargonrose, please see my private message
<_antant> I was hoping that I could either mount 2 or 3 drives to /mnt/Media/ or mount them as /mnt/Media[0-9] and then join them by links
<Pr0jectRec0n> ok - I just happened to install an update for my ubuntu (via the synaptic package manager)  - and installed this  - ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.2) to 3.2ubuntu0.1 - and my display seems to be less bright and fuzzy compared to what it was earlier
<sargonrose> ok ill look into the sight
<twitch> !software > sargonrose
<ubottu> sargonrose, please see my private message
<sargonrose> i did >.>
<Pr0jectRec0n> it looks like my image sharpness if off drastically
<Pr0jectRec0n> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<twitch> sargonrose: different info
<sargonrose> ahh ok
<lja> !software
<lja> doest that thing anything ?
<Pr0jectRec0n> how do I change my display driver properties in ubunut (liek in windows)?
<osearth> things sometimes that
<twitch> lja: ?
<lja> twitch: the !something ?
<fidde766> Hi people, i'm trying to becom a new user of Ubunto 10.10 but i don't get passed the who are you screen in the installation. Does anyone have any solution for this?
<Pr0jectRec0n> ok - I just happened to install an update for my ubuntu (via the synaptic package manager)  - and installed this  - ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.2) to 3.2ubuntu0.1 - and my display seems to be less bright and fuzzy compared to what it was earlier - like sharpness is off
<twitch> lja: yes it commands the bot but someone asked !software 3 sec's before you so the bot won't spam the channel try something else in private message to the bot e.g.   /msg ubottu !kernel
<lja> twitch: aa, ok then
<twitch> Pr0jectRec0n: System - > perf's -> monitors
<bazhang> fidde766, use all lower case
<sargonrose> yea, same thing happen to me.
<twitch> Pr0jectRec0n: that's for your first question.
<sargonrose> ok, how do i get to system.
<twitch> sargonrose: look top left
<Pr0jectRec0n> twitch, I'd seen that earlier, but as it did nothing I was wondering on windows' lines -if like nvidia's drivers could be installed and some such..
<zetheroo> is there an Intel control panel for the graphics like Nvidia and ATI have?
<Pr0jectRec0n> twitch, but now, I see my setting in Sys -> Pref-> Monitor -> Resolution was wrong :) it was 1360x768 where it should have been 1366x768..
<shentino> when I'm connecting on IRC how do I change the username as in, nickname!<thispart>@yourhost
<Pr0jectRec0n> and that was the problem - and i know 1366x768 is a weird resolution!
<sargonrose> all i see in the top left is the ubuntu sign, and i didnt see a system folder. Sorry
<bazhang> !manual | sargonrose please have a read
<ubottu> sargonrose please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bros> ciao a tutti
<sargonrose> i did a serch for system and it cam up with system moniter
<bros> list
<sargonrose> !manual
<sargonrose> ok
<oZee> hey all: is it possible to teach my new OS to automatically mute my rear out (speakers) , when i plug a headset to the front panel?
<twitch> Pr0jectRec0n: you can download the nvidia proprietary drivers directly from nvidia if you want and install ... but remember it will then be out of ubuntu repos so everytime a kernel update comes down you will have to reinstall the mod's
<Pr0jectRec0n> so, yeah, now the other question - i'm connecting an external display - that gets detected and i want different views (not mirror views) on both screens & I think the external display is 1360x768 - I open a flash video in firefox and move it to external display - however if I full screen it, it plays in monitor 1 - why ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/   sargonrose please go to this link read, and look
<sntt> how do i check what sound drivers i have installed? (uname -a
<sntt> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<osearth> sntt: dmesg
<Pr0jectRec0n> twitch, screw that, I'm happy with ubuntu's default drivers now
<sargonrose> already there, thanks
<sntt> osearth: do i grep for something?
<bazhang> zetheroo, no control panel for intel , no
<osearth> sntt: maybe grep snd or grep aud
<Pr0jectRec0n> is that error I described occuring due to conflicting resolutions between the 2 displays ?
<sntt> osearth: thanks a million :)
<zetheroo> bazhang: shame ... do you know per chance if there is a way to change display from 16:10 to 16:9 ?
<fidde766> Anyone who would like to help me through installation of ubuntu 10.10? the installation freeze by the "who are you screen" - why?
<tripchip> versions from the list now like you wanted ?
<bazhang> zetheroo, not really, no
<twitch> Pr0jectRec0n: heh it's not hard .. you know when you have to do a reinstall which takes 2 minutes .. when you boot gdm doesn't loads .. login as a user in th tty and goto folder and reinstall .. easy ;)
<zetheroo> bazhang: shame again - ha
<cdbs> fidde766: did you try waiting for a few seconds?
<bazhang> fidde766, use all lower case, as I said before
<zetheroo> bazhang: I wish my monitor would display 16:10 ... :P
<fidde766> bazhang: I'm sorry but i don't understand what you mean by that. :/
<bazhang> fidde766, use all small letters.  not BIG ones
<lyte> bazhang: can i ask why?
<bazhang> lyte, its a known bug
<Syria> How can I change permissions for this folder using terminal? /var/www/site  using sudo chmod -r 755 site is not working!
<lyte> bazhang: why are you asking for all lower case?
<bazhang> lyte, I'm not, fidde766 is, he's stuck on the who are you screen
<lyte> oh i thought you meant in the channel :p
<lja> Syria: try sudo chmod -r 755 /var/www/site, and check the owner/group of the site dir
<sntt> How do i find out if i have the right audio drivers? (skype will only detect pulseaudio in sound settings and nothing else)
<Pr0jectRec0n> I'm connecting an external display - that gets detected and i want different views (not mirror views) on both screens & I think the external display is 1360x768 - I open a flash video in firefox and move it to external display - however if I full screen it, it plays in monitor 1 - why ? is that error I described occurring due to conflicting resolutions between the 2 displays ?
<MnCC> need help with hdparm ..
<Pr0jectRec0n> monitor 1 - 1366x768 & monitor 2 (external) - 1360x768
<MnCC> if i alter the config, settings are not set
<hmca>  /msg NickServ identify lisbon2011
<osearth> ouch
<lyte> yeh, ouch.
<lyte> hmca: change your password, change it now!
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: I believe that is more a matter of "default" screen, you could try to take FF to the external, close it and see if you can get it to open by default in external screen
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: A lot of GCs are very limited in how they handle external screens
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, hmm and I'm not even on a dedicated GC - onboard crap
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: But try to make FF open by default in the external and see if that helps
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, oh well, this is what I did
<Syria> please help me changing permessions for a folder using terminal
<Syria> permissions
<Pr0jectRec0n> had some tabs open in FF in monitor 1. Opened a new firefox window and pushed it to monitor 2 and played a flash video on the FF window in monitor 2. This on fullscreening - played back in monitor 1 :(
<barterbly> Witam :)
<mang0> Guys, i have a .ko file that i need to install for my wifi card. how do i do that?
<MnCC> i need to copy a file to /etc/acpi/suspend.d/, /etc/acpi/resume.d/ and /etc/acpi/start.d/ .. but the directories arent there .. did this change ?
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: What I meant was take the only FF window, move it to #2, close it there, start FF again. If it opens in #2 it might make that it's default screen
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, ah, will try!
<scarleo> Syria: use chmod, man chmod if you don't know how
<johanhar> any1 got link to zenburn theme to gnome terminal?
<scarleo> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mapkyca> soreau: tried the other kernels I had from before, reinstalling the driver each time and x won't even start (no obvious errors in log). Looks like a downgrade is my only option at this point :/
<gedO> Hello. Can someone tel my how to add some directory to Places panel???
<oCean> !afk > Axlin|AFK
<ubottu> Axlin|AFK, please see my private message
<gedO> Guys how to add link to folder in Places panel?
<v_v`> gedO: drag and drop ?
<scarleo> gedO: In Nautilus add a bookmark, it's in the nautilus menu
<gedO> v_v: thx
<fidde766> anyone who would like to help me through installation of ubuntu 10.10? the installation freeze by the "who are you screen" - why? anyone got an idea?
<mang0> how do i install a .ko file for my wifi card?
<v_v`> mang0: insmod
<Jordan_U> fidde766: Your username must be all lowercase.
<v_v`> mang0: that's a 'kernel module , ko'
<zelda> insmod for install rmmod for remove
<mang0> Insmod?
<oCean> mang0: .ko file is a kernel module.
<mang0> So i need to download that?
<oCean> mang0: download what?
<mang0> Sorry for late replies im on my phone
<mang0> Um insmod
<oCean> mang0: no problem. The insmod command is always available since it is required for loading any of the modules
<twitch> mang0: install module
<mang0> So how do i use it?
<asoka> yo
<oCean> mang0: kernel module files (.ko) should be in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/kernel/drivers subdirectories
<v_v`> !insmod
<johanhar>          
<sargonrose> hey uhh twitch you there?
<twitch> yeah
<oCean> mang0: usually they are installed on that location when the softwarepackage containing that module file is properly packaged
<alkisg_> To give everybody access to run anything without a password, the sudoers line is this? ALL ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<jsoftw> Im getting dramas with flash crapping out all the time on youtube
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<mang0> Hm it is in the right place then just not working
<jsoftw> Often have to reload the page to fix it. Says 'Oops, flash plugin broke'
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, okay, some interesting results
<oCean> alkisg_: better add a line for a specific group, say 'admin', then add all users to that admin group
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, WMV videos (that play in totem plugin in FF) & DivX web plugin videos - fllscreened work on external monitor, but is' only the flash videos jthat are misbehaving. Some settings in flash maybe?
<alkisg_> oCean: thank you, it's for a demo, i need to give root access to all 200+ users, I'll put them in a group and give access to that group
<fidde> hi, i'm having trouble installing ubunt 10.10. installation freezes at the "who are you" screen and the forward button don't get clickable. Anyone having an idea how to get passed this? Any idea of what the problem can be?
<oCean> alkisg_: you don't need me to warn you what could happen if you give such access to 200 users?
<alkisg_> oCean: nope, thanks :)
<oCean> :)
<Jordan_U> fidde: What username did you enter?
<fidde> Jordan_U: name: Fredrik, usr fidde
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: I don't think there is much you can do with flash settings
<Jordan_U> fidde: Could you post a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | fidde
<ubottu> fidde: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<fidde> i don't using that computer for the moment
<fidde> Jordan_U: i'm not sure to be abel to get a screenshot over the installation if that is what you would like to see. :/
<Jordan_U> fidde: How much RAM do you have?
<fidde> Jordan_U: 2 gb
<oZee> hey all: is it possible to teach my new OS to automatically mute my rear out (speakers) , when i plug a headset to the front panel?
<caulkz> morning ppl - sunny here :D
<Jordan_U> fidde: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<|Long|> good morning folks, can someone help me plz? i bootup on blank screen but i can ssh to it, how can i fix it?
<fidde> Jordan_U: by that do you mean the hardware or software?
<Jordan_U> fidde: Software, the *NIX shell interface.
<twitch> |Long|: on the blank screen hit ctl+alt+f1 ... should give you a tty ... sounds like X server needs tweaking
<|Long|> ok thanks twitch
<fidde> Jordan_U: Not at all I have to say.
<polarbear> Anyone else having trouble with mail.com sign-in?
<Jordan_U> fidde: OK, there is a way to get and post a screenshot using the terminal but it's probably not worth it. Can you cancel the installation and reboot with the "Try Ubuntu without installing" option (there will still be an icon on the desktop so you can start the installer, but you'll be able to run other applications like firefox at the same time).
<bazhang> fidde, have you tried fredrick (ie all small letters) and throughout?
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, looks like this IS an issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1375084
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, also, would installing xinerama help?
<MnCC> can someone help me  ? .. im stuck .. i need to execute a command for start/sleep/resume  .. cant seem to figure out where
<|Long|> twitch, im on login screen now, how I get GUI back?
<fidde> Jordan_U: well i tried that but I didn't get anything started. I tried open firefox and some other things byt didnt get anything going.
<gaelfx> |Long|: ctl+alt+f7?
<Jordan_U> fidde: Did you check that the iso file downloaded correctly, and that the CD burned correctly, by checking the md5 checksum?
<twitch> |Long|: ok well you Xorg is loading but not displaying .. what type of video card do you have?
<|Long|> gaelfx,ctl+alt+f7 didnt do anything
<fidde> bazhang: no i havent, can that be the case? I will try. thnx i'll come back with screenshot if the problem still appears.
<barrajonassegund> how to search for connected  devices
<twitch> it's just alt+f7 btw
<|Long|> twitch, i have nivida video card
<bazhang> fidde, that is a well known bug, please use all small letters
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: Don't know, never used xinerama
<twitch> |Long|: what model mate
<|Long|> i dont know it old
<|Long|> let me open the box
<bazhang> barrajonassegund, lsusb for the usb bus
<fidde> Jordan_U: md5 checksum? well everytnig seemd to work properly due to that I could boot with disk and so on. I didnt know that there was a way to control the iso before burning
<gaelfx> |Long|: lspci would be better than opening the box probably
<fidde> Jordan_U: thank you for you're help, i will try installing it again and if not working i will get back with screenshot.
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: sounds to me like xinerama is made to use several screens as one big, that's not what you're after is it?
<fidde> bazhang: Jordan_U  - Thank you both!
<Jordan_U> fidde: It's not controlling it per-se, just checking it. The easiest way to check that the CD has the bits that it should is to press any key in the first five seconds of boot and select "Check disk for defects".
<twitch> gaelfx: sounds like he needs to blow out the cobwebs anyway :P
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, well, i dont want mirror displays on both, so yeah I'd be okay with that
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, thats the only other option if I dont want mirrored anyways, right?
<dr0pb3ar> g'day everyone can someone give me a hand with a problem I am having... it's probably an easy one. I downloaded a program today called Mobile Atlas Creator 1.8.1 in the file there is a file called start.sh, mobile atlas creator.exe and mobile atlas creator.jar. I have tried making the files executable but nothing seems to work. any ideas?
<|Long|> twitch, it said geforce 8400gs
<fidde> Jordan_U: is that something that i can do regardless to which OS i use?
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: I'm not sure but I think with xinerama your full screen flash will spread over both displays
<gaelfx> twitch: prolly true
<_2F_> Hi, i got this night more than 2000 packets udp from google dns, is it normal, i got of course google dns but never seen that before, seems port scan because about 1000 ports has benn tried (sry my english)
<Jordan_U> fidde: Yes, since it's a feature you get to by booting from the Ubuntu CD.
<twitch> |Long|: i suggest first in tty "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get nvidia-current ; sudo reboot"
<|Long|> twitch, thanks
<lvyiwang> led start.sh（for linux）, mobile atlas creator.exe(for windows) and mobile atlas creator.jar(for all).
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, ah, that is something I didnt think of, and don't want too :)
<fidde> Jordan_U: nice feature :) - i'll be back
<Pr0jectRec0n> scarleo, I'm kicking myself - as to why I didnt think of it that way XD
<twitch> |Long|: sry forgot the install .. so sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<|Long|> twitch, thanks
<kudo-shinichi> Know if you still can not use the proprietary drivers in Ubuntu natty ?
<kudo-shinichi> fglrx
<|Long|> twitch, yes it updating 82mb
<|Long|> i hope this will boot to GUI
<scarleo> Pr0jectRec0n: No problem :)
<gaelfx> kudo-shinichi: check in #ubuntu+1, this is for current stable releases
<barrajonassegund> is vmware included free witt ubuntu
<kudo-shinichi> gaelfx thanks you !!!!
<oCean> !vmare | barrajonassegund
<oCean> eh
<oCean> !vmware | barrajonassegund
<ubottu> barrajonassegund: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<barrajonassegund> thank
<gaelfx> barrajonassegund: not as far as I know, but I think most people will recommend virtualbox instead
<raven> possible to convert isos to real 9660 isos?
<barrajonassegund> i have a question. i just built ubuntu desktop box and when connect to wireless network can ping ubuntu from win7...why ? seem insecure
<v_v`> -_-
<gaelfx> barrajonassegund: usually virtualbox's performance is better anyhow
<oCean> barrajonassegund: the wireless network (your network?) is just 1 network, sure machines can see/ping other machines on that network
<gaelfx> barrajonassegund: I've never heard of pingability as an indication of insecurity
<barrajonassegund> well win 7 box will not accept ping from ubuntu
<raven> possible to convert isos to real 9660 isos?
<Jordan_U> raven: What iso and what do you mean by "real 9660 iso"?
<zetheroo> can anyone suggest a system resources widget ?
<barrajonassegund> at very minimum indicated a device is alive
<twitch> !corky | zetheroo
<oCean> barrajonassegund: if you want, you can use UFW (firewall) to prevent something like that
<Dan08> hey
<gaelfx> zetheroo: you mean like CPU/RAM usage or temperature?
<zetheroo> twitch: in the repos?
<zetheroo> gaelfx: all of the above ... if possible
<gaelfx> !info corky
<ubottu> Package corky does not exist in maverick
<twitch> !info corky
<Dave105> Hi im new, please help me!!
<raven> Jordan_U, i wrote iso files with dd but the files in it are ending with ;1
<twitch> !info conky
<raven> Dave105, just ask
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Dave105> i have a problem on my computer please help me
 * twitch facepalms
<gaelfx> zetheroo: for temp, I use the libsensors applet
<gaelfx> zetheroo: for the other info, I've got nothing, sorry
<zetheroo> gaelfx: ok ... that is a good one thanks
<zetheroo> twitch: thanks
<scarleo> Dave105: what's your problem?
<Jordan_U> raven: Wrote them to what? dd doesn't change the format of an iso so it's likely that it's just not mounting with the proper Rockridge / Joliet extentions (why not I don't know).
<bouma> i think ive noticed a 'bug' in nautilus, if you dont have the permission to view a dir, the size is first listed as ?, then after clicking on the folder and being warned, the size is changed to 0 items
<Dave105> well when my computer starts or shutsdown it goes all weard like the screan goes big and the letters go huge
<Dave105> Please help me
<Dave105> i think its to do with plymouth or something
<Dave105> scarleo well when my computer starts or shutsdown it goes all weard like the screan goes big and the letters go huge
<zetheroo> where in the menu is conky?
<bouma> i wonder if this 'bug' is this way for some known reason, eg so that fileusage like programs function correctly.
<Dave105> scarleo i think its to do with plymouth
<scarleo> Dave105: Did you try change your screen resolution? System->Preferences->Monitors
<raven> Jordan_U, written isos from cdroms with brasero do not have this error
<scarleo> Dave105: Or you mean only during startup/shutdown?
<Jordan_U> raven: What did you dd them to and how did you mount it?
<zetheroo> I started conky from the terminal but it's at the wrong place on the screen, too big and pretty ugly .. where is the settings for this thing?
<Dave105> scarleo yes during the startup/shutdown
<Dave105> scarleo ive got a nvidia
<wingnut2626> Hey guys i was wondering if there is a way to speed up graphics in ubuntu without hardware
<delac> does anyone know how to (properly) insert <constant name="CloseButtonColor" value="#F07746"/> to, say: <line color="shade/CloseButtonColor/0.98" x1="2" y1="0" x2="width-3" y2="0"/> in metacity-themes-1.xml?
<oZee_> hey all: is it possible to teach my new OS to automatically mute my rear out (speakers) , when i plug a headset to the front panel?
<scarleo> Dave105: Can't say I know much abt plymouth, but have a look at this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<red2kic> Softpedia = Content Farm. It blows.
<scarleo> Dave105: Thats a step-by-step to change the resolution
<Dave105> scarleo thnks ill have a look at that
<johanhar> Hi, can someone help me with symlinking? http://www.mail-archive.com/awesome@naquadah.org/msg03926.html
<NoCode> When dualbooting windows and Ubuntu and creating data partitions, do I need to specify where the bootloader goes?
<johanhar> If this is the wrong place to ask, sorry.
<zetheroo> what is the command to search for something system-wide ?
<oCean> zetheroo: you can use 'locate'
<zetheroo> ok thanks
<NoCode> zetheroo: "man find" "man locate" "man grep"
<NoCode> where should I place the bootloader?
<Jordan_U> raven: This is in-channel.
<real_ate> HI all! i'm having a bit of trouble with a package that i've installed... it is installed and it was working a while ago but i can't figure out how to remove it. and i keep getting an error when i try to do anything with the package:
<real_ate> dpkg: error processing mongodb-10gen (--install):
<real_ate>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<real_ate> how do i "force a purge"
<real_ate> ?
<Jordan_U> raven: Instead of mounting it via nautilus mount it using "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/"
<dinzy> When i update  and restart im not able to get into the Os. why?
<wliao> dinzy, u must be using Wubi?
<bazhang> real_ate, you're installing mongodb from the repos?
<real_ate> bazhang: well i'm using their repo, its more up to date
<dinzy> Yes..wliao.. im using Wubi
<real_ate> bazhang: but yes i am installing it from "a" repo
<bazhang> real_ate, ok, its in the ubuntu repos, any particular reason to use theirs
<dinzy> Wubi doesnt support updates for OS?
<real_ate> bazhang: the version is too old on 10.04
<_antant> Is there an app that I can use to strip down my installation so it boots quicker?
<wliao> not so good.
<bazhang> dinzy, sure it does; how much space did you give it?
<twitch> _antant: synaptic ?
<dinzy> 8 GB
<raven> Jordan_U, mount -o loop works but it is shure no iso 9660 because nautilus mounts isos from brasero with double click without ;1 at the end of filenames
<scarleo> _antant: You could have a look at System-Pref->Startup Applicatioins and turn off things you don't need
<homebrewcider> hi guys, got my server up and running again, mounted the 2nd HDD, how do I keep it mounted after a restart? Is there a simple command?
<oCean> homebrewcider: add a line for it in /etc/fstab
<oCean> !fstab > homebrewcider
<ubottu> homebrewcider, please see my private message
<blkdg> hi, i am using 10.10 64 bit (fully patched). I installed bittorent client + gui tools via the software centre. i checked off the gui addons. from a terminal i cannot find the bittorent app with 'locate' or by auto completing the command with TAB.  it is also not in my internet menu.  where did it go?
<homebrewcider> cheers, will check it out
<Jordan_U> raven: There is nothing wrong with the iso. dd just takes the bits straight from the CD and you said yourself that "mount -o loop" mounts it without the ;1 (if I understood you correctly).
<oCean> real_ate: PPA's are unsupported
<raven> Jordan_U, right but how to mount it with nautilus correctly by doubleclick?
<real_ate>  oCean: yes i understand that, but i was just hoping someone could help me purge my changes
<bazhang> blkdg, transmission? deluge? which torrent client are you referring to
<scarleo> blkdg: If you tried locate directly after install it's probably not updated. You could do sudo updatedb first to update it manually
 * real_ate is a developer
<Jordan_U> raven: I don't know.
<raven> Jordan_U, ok but thank you for the way
<Jordan_U> raven: You're welcome.
<oCean> real_ate: use supported repositories, then we can help
<real_ate> oCean: well in that case.. how to I revert the installed mongodb back to the ubuntu version?
<cloudowind> do i have to keep the old kernel headers after i upgrade to a newver version?
<johanhar> Where is .Xclients ? cant find it in my homefolder
<blkdg> bazhang, bittorent .
<blkdg> scarleo, thanks will try
<bazhang> blkdg, tried alt f2 appname?
<cloudowind> and why upgrade manager does not clean the automattically the upgraded package
<nerdshell_> Hi
<blkdg> bazhang, when the terminal couldn't auto complete it ......
<oCean> real_ate: you're in a situation that is not supported (by using a 3rd party repo.)
<gaelfx> real_ate: if it's installed from a PPA, or something like that, you should be able to purge the package from Synaptic or using apt-get if you're more command-line oriented, then disable the repo (again in Synaptic) and reinstall the standard package from Ubuntu repos
<green__> in ubuntu tweak do i need to keep linux headers=2.6.32.28 when i have 2.6.35-27 also listed?
<Heleny> any help appreciated
<bazhang> Heleny, with?
<cloudowind> green__, ?
<Heleny> anyone has faced the famous "realtek ac97 issue ?"
<real_ate> gaelfx: purge isn't working as apt-get thinks it is not installed (when it clearly is)
<green__> in ubuntu tweak do i need to keep linux headers=2.6.32.28 when i have 2.6.35-27 also listed?
<Enissay> Hey guys, I'm had a problem with coreavc... I found the solution on "forum.ubuntu.org.cn"... but I can understand nothing from the translated version with google.translate... so please, is there any Chinese speaker here who can explain to me ?
<blkdg> scarleo, i ran the updatedb, and there's nothing for bittorrent
<gaelfx> real_ate: well, it sounds like you installed a pretty crappy PPA, you might try asking whoever made it for help
<_antant> How much faster can I make my boot time by customizing my kenel?
<real_ate> gaelfx: thanks will do
<blkdg> scarleo, forget that TYPO....
<gaelfx> real_ate: did you try purging in Synaptic?
<real_ate> gaelfx: is there a log that collects output from dpkg subprocesses ?
<bazhang> green__, ask the ubuntu-tweak maintainers as thats not supported here
<green__> ok
<gaelfx> real_ate: well, if it's not in dmesg, I wouldn't know where else it might be
<Heleny> anyone knows how to get realtek ac97 drivers to work?
<gaelfx> real_ate: otherwise check everything in the Log File Viewer for the time that you installed it
<blkdg> _antant, i don't know about you, but 10.10 boots very quickly.
<bazhang> green__, keeping the kernels is quite small however, and nice to keep an extra around
<real_ate> gaelfx: HA! you are a legend! synaptic seems to have sorted it ;)
<_antant> Yeah, I'm using it for my HTPC though, so I'd like it as lightning as possible
<blkdg> _antant, that's my experience without recompiling the kernal.
<gaelfx> real_ate: no prob :D
<gaelfx> who says GUIs are useless?
 * real_ate <3 GUIs
<drbobb> hey guys, something weird happened with some recent update of java: I can no longer paste text into a java applet
<scarleo> blkdg: If you installed the package I think it looks like the actual package name is 'gnome-btdownload'
<drbobb> it used to work just a few weeks ago, I'm fairly sure the applet's code didn't change
<_antant> Also, when I boot I've got what looks like a terminal based boot screen (same when I shut down)
<_antant> How do I get rid of them?
<gaelfx> drbobb: you could try reinstalling java? or is this a known issue?
<Heleny> any see my chat?
<blkdg> scarleo, no gnome-btdownload
<oCean> Heleny: we can see you
<gaelfx> Heleny: receiving you loud and clear
<Heleny> cool I got an issue
<Heleny> anyone will help me
<blkdg> Heleny, just ask
<bazhang> Heleny, using pulseaudio? got pavucontrol and padevchooser installed?
<drbobb> gaelfx: well that's what i'm trying to find out, whether it's a known issue
<Heleny> realtek 97 audio
<Heleny> anyone got issue with that?
<gaelfx> drbobb: well, if it is, it should be in the forums, so I would search there first
<bazhang> Heleny, check for them in synaptic package manager
<drbobb> gaelfx: haven't found anything relevant
<Heleny> It is already in kernel.. did alsaconf as su
<_antant> When I boot I've got what looks like a terminal based boot screen (same when I shut down)
<drbobb> checking out the bugtracker now
<Heleny> but it ain't working even after
<gaelfx> drbobb: if you don't find anything there, then I would try reinstalling the offending java package, otherwise we can get into nitty gritty here and now
<_antant> CanI get rid of it?
<Paddy_NI> hey bazhang
<bazhang> Heleny, you enabled the root account?
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, hi
<Heleny> yup..
<drbobb> gaelfx: well I could try but I'll bet this won't do anything
<bazhang> Heleny, not a good idea, use sudo -i for a root shell
<Heleny> should I continually stay as root throughout to use audio drivers?
<gaelfx> _antant: what do you mean?
<gltechguy> hello all
<Heleny> okay .. I'm trying my best
<gaelfx> drbobb: I really think it's the best place to start
<bazhang> Heleny, alsaconf?
<gltechguy> would anyone happen to know if synaptic touchpads have a fix yet?
<Heleny> yep doing that right now
<Heleny> building card database
<_antant> gaelfx: I have 'ubuntu' in what looks like a terminal font with 4 dots above
<sinisterstuf> _antant, with a purple background?
<_antant> yeah
<bubblegummybear> what's the abbreviation for Ubuntu?
<Heleny> done configuring.. should I restart?
<oCean> bubblegummybear: do you have a support question?
<bazhang> bubblegummybear, abbreviation? you mean codename for the latest?
<bazhang> Heleny, where did you find alsaconf
<bubblegummybear> no, for the word "ubuntu", I want to name my machines according to their version, but ubuntu1004 is so long
<Heleny> in terminal,
<gltechguy> anyone know how to get a syaptic touchpad work correctly with scrolling and right click?
<Heleny> sudo -i gave me root access. then I alsaconf
<drbobb> gaelfx: I think it's the switch from sun-jdk to open-jdk, it appears that a sun-jdk is no longer available at all
<Heleny> it done configuring ..
<bazhang> bubblegummybear, there is none. maverick meerkat is the latest codename
<Fuchs> gltechguy: yes, either use synclient or any graphical frontend to configure it
<bubblegummybear> ok
<sinisterstuf> bubblegummybear, I think ubuntu is pretty much as short as it gets, if you want it shorter you could try write just 'u'
<juk> hello, how do i force all applications to use same font?
<bubblegummybear> good idea sinisterstuf
<Heleny> it said no soundcards found...
<sinisterstuf> bubblegummybear, or umm for Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat
<_antant> sinisterstuff: Any idea how I get rid of it? I've tried installing plymouth manager and setting a new splash screen but to no avail
<Wormboy> .
<soeb> hi, does anybody have any experience with rt2070 cards?
<sinisterstuf> _antant, you want to change the purple to something else? I saw a tutorial the other day on how to correctly configure plymouth, it worked for me, let me find it for you
<bubblegummybear> sinisterstuf: I think I'll take the first letter of the OS followed by the computer
<Heleny> btw I used the noacpi launch option.. does that affect some drivers?
<sinisterstuf> bubblegummybear, ok :)
<oZee_> if im opening a command in the terminal  terminal, the program closes as i clkose the terminal. how can i avoid this?
<jsoftw> Stupid adobe flash plugin crapping out all th etime
<gaelfx> _antant: you have nvidia drivers, don't you?
<juk> i checked in appearance to use wqy, but in firefox and in thunderbird it's still rendered mixed
<Wormboy> my bluetooth cant scan...
<drbobb> it looks like java.com only has packages for redhat and suse
<_antant> cheers sinister
<_antant> Nope. ATI
<scarleo> blkdg: if you du tab completion for btcomplete...
<bazhang> drbobb, install from partner repos
<drbobb> and ubuntu repos no longer carry a sun jre
<sinisterstuf> juk, I think firefox and thunderbird have their own settings for fonts for different things, monospaced serifed etc. check their settings
<bazhang> !partner | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> drbobb, sure they do
<_antant> Wish I had discovered that I should've got nvidia before I bought this one
<Heleny> !partner | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<sinisterstuf> _antant, why should you have got nvidia>?
<bazhang> Heleny, ?
<blkdg> scarleo, ok i see  btcompletedirgui
<Heleny> bazhang, can you help me know why it says no soundcards found
<gaelfx> drbobb: also worth noting that you can add it graphically in Synaptic
<blkdg> scarleo, that's it i guess...
<ceno3x> Hey, does anyone know if utouch has been ported to 10.04?
<Heleny> on nearly all distros I got his issue
<Heleny> ubuntu 8.04 to 10.10
<Paddy_NI> ceno3x: I am yet to see that
<blkdg> thanks scarleo
<_antant> been told by many people that they play better with linux
<juk> sinisterstuf: i checked in thunderbird prefs > display > Default font WenquanYi Micro Hei
<Paddy_NI> ceno3x: perhaps a ppa might have it.. but nothing official afaik
<scarleo> blkdg: yeah, you can launch btcompletedirgui.bittorrent
<scarleo> blkdg: not sure how to use it though :)
<hazzarux> morning, guys!
<Heleny> morning hazzarux
<sinisterstuf> _antant, you're right. it is unfortunate though, since i'd assume ATI is the less mainstream of the 2
<blkdg> thanks scarleo
<drbobb> bazhang: thanks I'll look at that
<oZee_> if im opening a command in the terminal terminal, the program closes as i clkose the terminal. how can i avoid this? lets say i want so start a program via console like a click in the starter menu
<ceno3x> Paddy_NI, bah, I don't want to upgrade to maverick just because of a library... but thx for the input : -)
<Paddy_NI> oZee_: append & to the command
<sinisterstuf> oZee_, for example: transmission &
<Neddio> oZee_: You could make a shell script to do it for you, then it should work the way you want.
<Paddy_NI> oZee_: you can then close the terminal
<sinisterstuf> oZee_, the & starts it up as a new process instead of in the current terminal
<oZee_> very nice thank u
<oZee_> is this the same as screen?
<Heleny> thank paddy
<oZee_> but it doesnt work
<hazzarux> With just half a dozen close friends online, she has a strict regimen to remain invisible on the web. Each night she wipes every one of her web accounts and deletes every email in her inbox.  She has no physical hard drive and boots her computer from a microSD card. “I could hide this card anywhere or chew into a million pieces in a few seconds,” she says by e-mail. She keeps her operating system on a USB stick and uses a virtual machine (VM) to carr
<hazzarux> y out her online shenanigans.
<hazzarux> @http://blogs.forbes.com/parmyolson/2011/03/16/is-this-the-girl-that-hacked-hbgary/
<hazzarux> ---------------------------------------------------- is this even possible?
<FloodBot3> hazzarux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oZee_> istart vlc & but as i terminate the console it closes
<drbobb> unfortunately the sun-jre fails to install, with an error in the pre-install script
<hazzarux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582890/ -- is this possible?
<sinisterstuf> oZee_, not the same as screen. to start VLC try run it by pressing Alt+F2 and typing vlc ?
<oZee_> yay that works, but i want to do it in console
<gltechguy> Fuchs thanks for advise on synclient but my touchpad still doen't recongnize the right click and can't scroll b/c 2 fingers makes mouse  jump all over. any ideas?
<Fuchs> gltechguy: yes, pastebin the output of synclient -l
<oCean> hazzarux: do you have an ubuntu related support question?
<hazzarux> oCean: not really. i only had an attack of curiosity?
<gltechguy>  LeftEdge                = 1750
<gltechguy>     RightEdge               = 5178
<gltechguy>     TopEdge                 = 1621
<gltechguy>     BottomEdge              = 4243
<gltechguy>     FingerLow               = 24
<FloodBot3> gltechguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gltechguy>     FingerHigh              = 29
<oCean> hazzarux: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<Fuchs> *sigh*  gltechguy: that's why I said pastebin it
<Ben64> gltechguy: pastebin does not mean paste in the channel. its a website, check out pastebin.com
<sinisterstuf> oZee_, the graphical mode of VLC is not the one that's supposed to be opened from the terminal, that's probably the reason why that happens. I guess it makes an instance of itself in our terminal even after you send it to the background.
<Fuchs> gltechguy: that means: use a pastebin, don't put it in the channel. Thanks.
<oZee_> isnt there a terminal command for the alt+f2 thing?
<oZee_> this alt+f2 thing only emulates sth 4 the console - doenst it?
<sinisterstuf> oZee_, Alt+F2 is from the gnome-panel, it's used to start applications
<sinisterstuf> _antant, are you still there? are you OK with changing the theme using the commandline?
<juk> sinisterstuf: ok, i figured, i set Other languages to Wenquanyi too, it worked :)
<Paddy_NI> hmm... was that tumble weed?
<oZee_> humm ok
<sinisterstuf> juk, thanks for sharing that I'll remember it. glad you got it working
<sinisterstuf> oZee_, what are you trying to do?
<oZee_> i want to start vlc like the alt+f2 thing does, but from console. not for practical reasons but for training
<florian_> huhu
<sinisterstuf> Fuchs, if something is pasted into the ubuntu pastebin does a link get posted in the channel? How does it work I've never used it…
<oZee_> like connecting X and console u know
<Fuchs> sinisterstuf: no, after you pasted it will give you an url which you can give us here.
<sinisterstuf> oZee_, why not pick a different program then? VLC is the only one I know that does this.
<sinisterstuf> Fuchs, ok, thanks
<oZee_> so does skype and any other
<Fuchs> sinisterstuf: you can also   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; synclient -l | pastebinit   in a terminal, which will directly give you the url
<oZee_> i want to understand what X does when i start a program
<raven>  mkisofs -input-charset utf-16 -o test.iso /dev/dvd only writes 384 kb - what is wrong?
<mrts> anyone else experiencing grub breakage after today's updates? Suddenly `/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: not a directory.` has appeared out of the blue
<scarleo> oZee_: If you want to start vlc from terminal just write vlc and press enter
<Ben64> raven: what are you trying to do
<sinisterstuf> oZee_, gvim does it properly ;) , when you type gvim & it opens it in a new window, displays the new process ID and returns you to the prompt. that's how it's supposed to happen
<raven> Ben64, mirroring cdroms as 9660 iso image
<sinisterstuf> scarleo, the problem oZee_ is having is that if you then close the terminal VLC closes too, even if you've opened it in a seperate process
<oZee_> Xactly
<scarleo> sinisterstuf: oZee_ Ok, so do 'vlc &' then
<mrts> oZee_, nohup
<sinisterstuf> scarleo, that's what doesn't work ^_^
<scarleo> sinisterstuf: ok, sorry
<mrts> oZee_, nohup vlc &
<Ben64> raven: tried using dd?
<oZee_> nohup did the trick
<oZee_> gr8
<juk> sinisterstuf: font looks good, apart i was used to zero with dot inside and now O and 0 are looks same for me
<sinisterstuf> thanks mrts
<raven> Ben64, yes that gives me ;1 at the end of filename mounted in nautilus - isos written with brasero do not
<mrts> :)
<oZee_> thanks a lot
<Ben64> raven: huh?
<mrts> cheers, no problem
<sinisterstuf> mrts, does that mean if you had just redirected the output away from stdout/stderr, say into a file, that that would work too?
<mrts> sinisterstuf, nohup takes care of that for you
<sinisterstuf> mrts, I see, VLC seems a bit more complicated…
<ruan> in system monitor, what does Nice mean? pulseaudio has -11 nice
<Ben64> ruan: nice is priority
<ruan> oh ok
<sinisterstuf> ruan, that means it has a *very* high priority
<Ben64> Nicenesses  range    from -20 (most favorable scheduling) to 19 (least favorable).
<lja> hmm, ubuntu update done.. seems like rebooting time
<polarbear> hey guys, tryin to run XAMPP, but terminal says some other web server daemon is already runnin
<polarbear> (from Openbravo - i uninstalled it, restarted, but still there)
<polarbear> how to remove that server daemon
<polarbear> so i c ould start xampp
<Ben64> raven: dd from a cd i burned gives me the same exact file as the iso i burned from
<mrts> anyone else experiencing grub breakage after today's updates? Suddenly `/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: not a directory.` has appeared out of the blue
<raven> Ben64, what is wrong here then?
<Ben64> 2d0539839d49a35d1aa0b572201d962a  trinity-rescue-kit.3.4-build-367.iso
<Ben64> 2d0539839d49a35d1aa0b572201d962a  trk_ddtest.iso
<sinisterstuf> haven't updated today... maybe I shouldn't
<Ben64> raven: dunno what you mean by ;1
<raven> Ben64, the filenames inside the iso end with ;1
<Ben64> well dd is making an exact copy
<raven> Ben64, but what is the ;1 then and how to "repair"/convert
<Ben64> have you tried burning the iso it creates
<polarbear> aaight, got it - sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop :P
<Ben64> chances are it works fine
<lorizean> heyhey, got a problem setting up compiz-wallpaper/nautilus. When I choose several wallpapers in the plugin and then disable the nautilus show_desktop (like suggested in many guides), I get no background at all (i.e. just a black desktop that doesn't refresh).
<raven> Ben64, i want the cdroms on hd and mount it from it for example in virtual box but it cannot read it
<lorizean> using ubuntu 10.10
<Ben64> maybe you're mounting incorrectly?
<raven> Ben64, i only mount by doubleclick with the archive-mounting tool and with isos written by brasero it works
<Ben64> raven: dunno what to tell you then, dd makes a perfect copy
<Hen770> hi
<xujianbo> hello
<Hen770> i a question about mount with fstab and the user option
<xujianbo> yes
<oCean> Hen770: just describe your issue in the channel, and see if someone comes up with an answer
<Last_Biscuit> i have a complete sharing setup right now, the problem i am facing it , when i share any file from any other drive except C:, i received an error, unable to mount, while if file store on C drive it opens
<Hen770> i have an entry in my fstab that will let me mount a partition in another HD to my home directory (with the user option), but when i am mount it (without sudo) i can't actually write to it.
<Hen770> just read
<jrib> Hen770: what filesystem?
<Hen770> ext3
<jrib> !permissions | Hen770
<ubottu> Hen770: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<oCean> Hen770: what are your mount options in the fstab file?
<mer_ge> hi! Can I simply put the path to a *.ko fire in /etc/modules ???
<greyhatsalafi> My bash history is not getting saved from within ubuntu terminal...any solution (my user is the owner with read/write access to ./bash-history so that's not the issue)
<Hen770> yea that is, but where i need to change them ?
<Last_Biscuit> i have a complete sharing setup right now, the problem i am facing it , when i share any file from any other drive except C:, i received an error, unable to mount, while if file store on C drive it opens
<jrib> mer_ge: just the name of the module
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: i thing that you have a probleme with the rights on your d:
<jrib> !repeat | Last_Biscuit
<ubottu> Last_Biscuit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mer_ge> jrib really? how does the system know where to look
<Last_Biscuit> jqke, how to assign rights ? as i tried but its automatically came back to previous one :S
<jrib> mer_ge: my guess is it does the same thing modprobe does
<mer_ge> well modprobe needs the path
<jrib> mer_ge: no :/
<jrib> mer_ge: see « man modprobe »
<mer_ge> jrib at first loading?
<mer_ge> ok
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: on your windows system, right mouse then property. somewhere you should be able tou manage right. Just ensure that everybody can read/write
<jrib> mer_ge: "modprobe looks in the module directory /lib/modules/`uname -r` for all the modules and ..."
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: depending on what you want
<elm__> hi, I'm having a "slight" performance problem with a linux software raid, e.g. mkfs.ext3 takes half an hour because it takes forever to write the inode tables. Has anyone a suggestion or can point me to a room that deals with this specific problems?
<Hen770> i know how to work with the permissions, but i don' t know were i need to change them in my problem
<jrib> Hen770: please read the link ubottu gave you.  You need to set the permissions you want on the files you want to have permissions
<greyhatsalafi> My bash history is not getting saved from within ubuntu terminal...any solution (my user is the owner with read/write access to ./bash-history so that's not the issue)
<Last_Biscuit> jqke, yup exactly i did, by default file access has --, when i change it to read and write i comes back to -- again
<jrib> Hen770: are you still unsure of what to do?
<Last_Biscuit> jqke, on next stage is has group option, i guess i need to select samba share, but again its on ubuntu by default, if i change it on sambashare, i came back on ubuntu, any solution
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: i think i'm missing something.
<Last_Biscuit> what
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: what are you trying to do exactly ? share a windows folder from ubuntu ? or access a windows shared folder from ubuntu ?
<Last_Biscuit> jqke, i am trying to share a folder from my laptop (ubuntu installed) on my desktop (ubuntu install)
<Mkaysi> How can I choose default filemanager? I want to use Nautilus, but Dolphin opens automaticly. (I have both installed)
<Last_Biscuit> jqke, i just want to copy that folder from the D: drive of my laptop, i am able to copy it by moving that folder from D: to C: drive, but directly from D: drive i can't
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: ok, that's strange. They are auto-mounted partitions ?
<Last_Biscuit> jqke, i can see that folder on my network but when i tries to open it i got that error, unable to mount (failed to mount windows share)
<Last_Biscuit> jqke, yes they are auto mounted, it does not ask password on mounting
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: are you sure to have the same options for both partition in you fstab file ?
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: on your laptop
<Last_Biscuit> i do not now what fstab is, i am new to ubuntu.
<Last_Biscuit> know*
<bl4ckcomb> Last_Biscuit, man fstab
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: oh, so you just clic on the partition then i self mount
<Last_Biscuit> yes when i click any partition,its mount automatically.
<xujianbo> I am new to ubuntu
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: ok so
<jqke> Last_Biscuit: can you open a new console then go to your c drive ?
<Last_Biscuit> on laptop ?
<jqke> yep
<Last_Biscuit> ok terminal open
<Last_Biscuit> what to do now
<jqke> cd /media/ ...(c drive)
<Last_Biscuit> no such file or directory :S
<jqke> cd /media
<jqke> ?
<Last_Biscuit> yes
<bl4ckcomb> Last_Biscuit, ls /dev | grep sd
<Last_Biscuit> a list appeared
<bl4ckcomb> Last_Biscuit, how many sd* entries are there in the list?
<Last_Biscuit> sda,sda1,2,5,6,7,8,sdb,sdb1
<Last_Biscuit> 9
<Last_Biscuit> nine
<bl4ckcomb> ok I suppose you want to mount sdb1
<Last_Biscuit> should i write mount sdb1 ?
<bl4ckcomb> what is the file system? ext* (linux) or ntfs (windows) ?
<bl4ckcomb> or fat (msdos), for some USB flash disks
<jt13> Hey guys. I just got a Netgear Rangemax Wireless-N300 gigabit Router with USB WNR3500L My Problem is this. When I connect an external HDD to the usb port on the router It goes active. However, My ubuntu 10.10 doesn't see it. I know it's working because the win 7 computer sees it and i can see it in the routersetup menu.when I open "network" the only option is for "windows-network" but it "fails to retrieve share list from server". can anyo
<jt13> ne help me???
<Last_Biscuit> bl4ckcomb, on laptop i plugged usb right now, and normally i use ntfs file system on hd
<Last_Biscuit> bl4ckcomb, am i able to login with root access ?
<jsoftw> Last_Biscuit: ?
<bl4ckcomb> Last_Biscuit, ubuntu has root disabled by default, but you can sudo for root operations
<jt13> Hey guys. I just got a Netgear Rangemax Wireless-N300 gigabit Router with USB WNR3500L My Problem is this. When I connect an external HDD to the usb port on the router It goes active. However, My ubuntu 10.10 doesn't see it. I know it's working because the win 7 computer sees it and i can see it in the routersetup menu.when I open "network" the only option is for "windows-network" but it "fails to retrieve share list from server". can anyo
<jt13> ne help me???
<jsoftw> or alternately sudo passwd
<jsoftw> which makes life easier if you spend a lot of time doing things as root.
<Eren> does anyone have amd's new e-350 cpu with ATI radeon 6310 graphic core?
<Last_Biscuit> jsoftw, i want to give rights for sharing on a folder
<Eren> I'ill buy one today, and I am wondering if it will work out-of-the-box with HD video acceleration
<jsoftw> I doubt it
<Last_Biscuit> what to do i am totally confused now
<jt13> Eren, it will.
<jsoftw> Last_Biscuit: I barely know what you are trying to do
<oCean> jsoftw: don't tell people to set a rootpw
<Eren> jt13: with 10.10 ?
<vis> I'm looking for some recommendations for ftp clients
<vis> can anyone suggest some?
<jsoftw> oCean: meh.
<jqke> jsoftw: is there any advantage to use sudo passwd over sudo -s ?
<jt13> Eren, it will have to install the restricted extras drivers but thats automated
<bl4ckcomb> Last_Biscuit, when you mount your drive, you'll have fs rights according to your mount options. then to share your data you will have another layer of permissions that depend on your samba or nfs conf.
<Eren> jt13: okie, thank you
<ruan> is there a command to open a port?
<oCean> jqke: there is absolutely no need to set a root passwd.
<jt13> Eren yep np
<jsoftw> lol.
<Last_Biscuit> jsoftw, ok let me tell, i am trying to copy a file from my laptop's D: drive on my desktop pc, i can copy a file store on C: drive of my laptop on desktop, but can't copy file from D: drive, its my problem.
<Eren> ruan: you mean, listening to a specific port on your machine?
<jsoftw> Weirdo sudo fannatics
<ruan> yea
<Eren> ruan: you can do it with netcat
<ruan> i'll try that
<Eren> it will just listen to that port, and print out the data going there
<jt13> Hey guys. I just got a Netgear Rangemax Wireless-N300 gigabit Router with USB WNR3500L My Problem is this. When I connect an external HDD to the usb port on the router It goes active. However, My ubuntu 10.10 doesn't see it. I know it's working because the win 7 computer sees it and i can see it in the routersetup menu.when I open "network" the only option is for "windows-network" but it "fails to retrieve share list from server". can anyo
<jt13> ne help me???
<oCean> jsoftw: drop the attitude please
<jqke> k thx
<Eren> nc -l <port>
<Eren> nc -l 8080 , will listen to port 8080 on tcp
<Last_Biscuit> bl4ckcomb, why i am able to copy from C: drive than ?
<ruan> how long will it open for?
<Eren> ruan: I don't know, actually
<Eren> ruan: you can see man page
<Eren> ruan: it depends on how you will use it
<Eren> I personally use nc to debug the forwarding rules on my machine
<Eren> not for initiating a server
<bl4ckcomb> Last_Biscuit, can you pastebin the output of $ mount ?
<bl4ckcomb> and please refer to something correct like /dev/sdb1 or /media/* instead of c: (linux has no drive letters)
<Last_Biscuit> i am afraid, that u have to tell me the way, how to do it
<ruan> hmm. still cant connect to any trackers
<bl4ckcomb> Last_Biscuit, you can do this : mount > ~/Desktop/output
<bl4ckcomb> then open output in gedit or another text editor
<wollex> hey
<bl4ckcomb> and copy-paste it to pastie.org
<ruan> what does it mean when nc suddenly floods a massive amount of random chars?
<jrib> ruan: solar flare?
<ruan> what does that mean?
<jrib> ruan: provide more context :/
<scarleo> jt13: Did you try to enter the disk ip in your browser?
<ruan> i opened a port with nc -l 8081 and after a while it spams chars like ���w��Ag���h
<Set_> Hi
<jrib> ruan: well that's what it heard on the port presumably
<ruan> ok
<Set_> I need information howto correcly in symple way make metapackages for ubuntu 64bit... in internet i found only howto make one package... but i neet do make metapackage
<ruan> yep.
<ruan> i started the application that uses the port, and it spammed those chars again
<jt13> scarleo, yes it opens that way
<ruan> different chars though
<oCean> Set_: a metapackage is only a package with (a lot of) dependencies
<jt13> scarleo, however it has everything on myh hdd listed as a list instead of window front end
<ruan> it looks like its crashing though
<scarleo> jt13: What if you go to Places->Connect to server, choose Windows share and enter your disk ip?
<ruan> after the chars are spammed, the port is closed and i get ruan@ prompt
<Set_> oCean: yes i know but howto make this dependies??  I crated only one package from one simpel program from binaries
<oCean> Set_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages#Creating%20Metapackages
<jt13> scarleo it faills to retrieve share list from server.
<Set_> oCEan: thanks ... I will read it:)
<ruan> is there a reason for nc crashing like this?
<oCean> Set_: it is actually very limited on how-to-create, as I see now. It just suggests to use equivs-control and equivs-build, that's all.
<scarleo> jt13: If you open Nautilus, press ctl + L and enter your disk ip?
<ruan> im using nc to open a port for qbittorrent. it works, and it gets to 1 peer, then nc spams a bunch of random chars and crashes. and i go back to 0 peers
<jrib> ruan: redirect the output to a file?
<ruan> jrib: ok, how would i do that? >file.txt?
<jrib> ruan: yes
<juk> !port | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<ruan> im unable to port forward normally, my isp doesnt let me control my router
<Set_> ok i must in control file get all dependecies:)  but withc metod of create one package you prefere as the best the most simple? the mos correcly? by dpk-deb? ny checkinstall?
<van7hu> hi,is there a variable TZ in ubuntu?
<jrib> van7hu: why?
<ruan> i redirected it to file.txt but i only see random chars as usual
<van7hu> stands for timezone
<van7hu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_zone#Unix
<ruan> not a single word in there
<jrib> ruan: what do you expect?  Why are you doing this?
<ruan> jrib: i need torrents to work
<jrib> van7hu: yes, but why do you care if there's a variable?  Are you asking how to change your time zone?
<jrib> ruan: I don't see what nc would have to do with that
<van7hu> nope
<ruan> jrib: the app can't open ports correctly by itself
<van7hu> just learning about time system
<van7hu> to use in C
<jrib> ruan: ok?
<ruan> i've tried transmission but it crashes after a while
<pbear> after compiling a kernel, can i remove the softlink /usr/src/linux and the extracted folder /usr/src/linux-2.6.35?
<jrib> pbear: should be fine.  Remove the corresponding package for the source if there was one used instead of just deleting
<ruan> hmm
<jrib> ruan: what is "the app"?
<Unknown0BC1> Is it just me or dont you guys who  uses maverick 10.10 have devices like modem and rfcom either ?
<ruan> jrib: qbittorrent
<scarleo> jt13: Did it work?
<mrdeb> most people dont use modems
<jrib> ruan: do you have a firewall either on ubuntu or on your router?
<pbear> jrib: what do you mean corresponding package, u mean the compressed version?
<ruan> jrib: neither
<jrib> pbear: how did you obtain the source?
<pbear> wget it from kernel.org
<jrib> pbear: then you can just delete it
<jt13> scarleo oh sorry, no that didn't work but my brother just brought to my attention that it is showing up on his ubuntu machine fine
<pbear> jrib: delete that AND the extracted version and the softlink to the extracted version too?
<jrib> pbear: sure, you don't need any of the source if you don't want to keep it around
<pbear> jrib: ok, thank you
<delac> how does one debug metacity themes?
<jrib> van7hu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime describes how to set the timezone.  I don't have any TZ variable set in my environment but maybe applications will respect that if you set it
<van7hu> jrib:ok,I am reading it
<scarleo> jt13: You could try opening ports for zeroconf service in firewall
<scarleo> jt13: your Ubuntu firewall that is
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone knows ig wine works fine om ubuntu so i can intall wingames in ububtu?
<scarleo> KaptenRodSkagg: Yes wine works fine in Ubuntu, it's in the repos
<jt13> scarleo one second
<Guest82204> Why does installing phpmyadmin install apache2 as well?
<oCean> Guest82204: it requires apache as the (web)server? phpmyadmin is webbased
<linxeh> Guest82204: because its a web application that needs to be served by apache or another php capable web server
<Guest82204> i mean I understand the whole dependencies thing, but I don't see why apache is hard coded.
<Guest82204> linxeh, oCean I had nginx installed before hand..
<Guest82204> yet it still forced upon me apache
<linxeh> Guest82204: the package is provided to work with apache
<Wormboy> Where Can I Download Blue_ron?
<Wormboy> anyone can help me?
<ruan> Wormboy: what is blue_ron?
<Guest82204> linxeh, well I don't think I should have to download it with it considering phpmyadmin doesn't only run on apache.
<Wormboy> i search whole 4 hours
<KaptenRodSkagg> scarleo>> i woundering if i should throw vista out and only run ubunu instead of dualboot.
<Wormboy> blueron...u dont know blueron is?
<ruan> i dont
<Wormboy> its like exploit bt
<oCean> Wormboy: this is ubuntu technical support
<Wormboy> ow sorry wrong section
<hwnd> hate to ask but any tutorials or guides for setting up a adhoc for wireless printing in ubuntu netbook 10.10?
<scarleo> KaptenRodSkagg: Of course you should :) Just make sure that you can run any software you nreally eed.
<scarleo> *really need
<KaptenRodSkagg> scarleo>>  vista as a virtual computer maybee?
<scarleo> KaptenRodSkagg: Sure, that's one option
<linxeh> Guest82204: I dont let mysql touch my systems if I can help it, so I'm not really in a position to help. the distribution provides packages that are configured to work in a particular way, so that is likely why.
<melsaswah> hi every body
<KaptenRodSkagg> any good idea about virtual app for isntalling a guest os?
<linxeh> KaptenRodSkagg: virtualbox ?
<scarleo> KaptenRodSkagg: Virtualbox or VMWare
<melsaswah> i need some help on my newly installed ubuntu
<sb-bb> Virtual box
<melsaswah> i can get to the login screen, if i  log into recovery mode it's ok
<melsaswah> normal mode i can't see any thing (just the mous and a wallpaper) any ideas ?
<mcl0vin> hello
<melsaswah> hi
<sb-bb> hi
<MnCC> my wd hdd is clicking like crazy .. per 4 secs .. how do i solve this
<mcl0vin> i have installed GNS3 and i want to know how i can run it as root
<soulmaster> hello
<mcl0vin> where does it get installed
<eBittin> hi
<MnCC> terry: you there ?
<melsaswah> anyone ?
<mcl0vin> can someone help me please find were does ubuntu install programs , such if i did apt-get install something
<bl4ckcomb> where does ubuntu store samba share information that was set via nautilus? They aren't in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bl4ckcomb> mcl0vin, whereis <program-you-just-installed>
<aeon-ltd> mcl0vin: yhe executable is in /usr/bin
<melsaswah> i can get to the login screen, if i  log into recovery mode it's ok
<melsaswah> normal mode i can't see any thing (just the mous and a wallpaper) any ideas ?
<melsaswah> can someone help me plz
<delac> mcl0vin: can you use synaptic?
<Error404NotFound> how can i load a module at bootup? i have a module at /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt5390sta.ko, i am running 2.6.35-28-generic (the very same kernel version), and i have put rt5390sta in /etc/modules but i still i have to do "insmod" manually after bootup.
<GEagle> hi everyone i'm using ubuntu 10.10 desktop last night gdm crashed and never opened again so i'm using command line i'm trying to reinstall gdm but i cant connect to wireless dhclient returns no dhcpoffer recived
<mcl0vin> aeon-ltd: i found it , but how do i know if it runs as root -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1932 2009-05-18 10:37 gns3
<sloucher> ?
<mcl0vin> that tells me it does , but its not
<GEagle> by the way wlan0 is up
<whitecyber> in ubuntu what the tools to monitor our network ?
<rethus> i have set http_proxy env variable a long time ago and forget where i have set this. Can anybody help?
<Neddio> whitecyber: I don't know of any but doesn't your router have anything on it? Try typing 192.168.1.2 into your address bar in any browser and see what comes up?
<Error404NotFound>  how can i load a module at bootup? i have a module at /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt5390sta.ko, i am running 2.6.35-28-generic (the very same kernel version), and i have put rt5390sta in /etc/modules but i still i have to do "insmod" manually after bootup.
<GEagle> so anyone can help me
<rethus> Whats your Question Geagle
<ksbalaji> I have ff 3.6.15 running in ubuntu lucid. how to update plugin quicktime4linux-2.2-src.tar.bz  I've already installed quicktime and firefox says it is outdated. I just downloaded the above file to update. Just cannot figure out how to update with it.....! - this may also convey what I mean: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1930
<GEagle> (15:59:46) GEagle: hi everyone i'm using ubuntu 10.10 desktop last night gdm crashed and never opened again so i'm using command line i'm trying to reinstall gdm but i cant connect to wireless dhclient returns no dhcpoffer recived
<MILKMAN08> A
<rethus> mhh, seems to be a bigger problem. have you got any errors during startup (see dmesg or messages) ?
<Neddio> GEagle: Can you use an ethernet cable?
<Neddio> GEagle: Do you have any back up disks with Ubuntu installed on them?
<GEagle> i have a cable somewhere in here
<induz> hello
<induz>  good morning guys
<GEagle> rethus:  no errors
<MILKMAN08> linus,  rhymes with virus ...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<rethus> GEagle: gdm crash, don't came up and ou have no errors, thats realy strange
<GEagle> my /etc/network/interface like this
<mrdeb> is it necessary to reinstall the nvidia drivers when switching from one card to another within one generation
<mrdeb> orplug it in
<coz_> mrdeb,   are you having issues?
<rethus> GEagle: so first of all, make a HDD test. May your HDD are broken... cause there is a reason why system crashed
<MILKMAN08> linus=virus?
<|Long|> i have few users loging to my box.. is there away to check what processes they are runining in the background?
<GEagle> auto wlan0
<GEagle> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<GEagle> wireless-essid dlink_wireless
<GEagle> wireless-channel 6
<GEagle> wireless-mode managed
<FloodBot3> GEagle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !ot | MILKMAN08
<ubottu> MILKMAN08: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ksbalaji> MILKMAN08, linus = (no)virus :)
<mcl0vin> i keep getting 206-unable to create generic ethernet NIO
<U8untu> hey,can i install ubuntu 10.10 from my mobile? from micro SD card?
<bigbang> hey q.. i followed the instructions on help.ubuntu for the mail filtering which installs spamassasins clamav amavisd and i think i got everything set up right.. my question is.. is it normal for it to take so long to send the email out now ?. and recieve ?.. it takes a minute to scan such simple files ?.
<MILKMAN08> :D
<coz_> mrdeb,   I am going to say "no"  to that...however if you are having issues....
<GEagle> after apt-get update returned me run dpkg --configure -a
<GEagle> so i did it
<coz_> GEagle,  and did it work?
<GEagle> everything gone well and i restarted and then gdm wont open
<U8untu> hey,can i install ubuntu 10.10 from my mobile? from micro SD card?
<zhaz> hello... :) *:))
<GEagle> i tried service gdm restart
<mcl0vin> anyone here with GNS3 experience
<GEagle> it wont open
<scarleo> |Long|: ps -U [userid]
<coz_> U8untu,  not sure ,, I have never tried it,, however ,, if the image on the sd is clean ,, probably
<Neddio> U8untu, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to, you can install it from a USB so a Micro SD should work.
<|Long|> scarleo, thanks
<coz_> GEagle,  are you dropping to text console on boot?
<GEagle> yes
<rethus> Geagle: and no errors on console whiel executing gdm?
<zhaz> why my virtualbox usb still grey? after i install on Ubuntu 10.10
<GEagle> yes
<coz_> GEagle,   ok  try  sudo restart gdm
<rethus> zhaz: may a permission problem
<GEagle> i did it but it didnt work
<coz_> GEagle,  ok try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GEagle> thats my problem
<rethus> there should be a user for vbox... add them to the group for usb-devices.
<GEagle> i cant connect wireless lan
<Neddio> zhaz, What do you mean "USB still grey" ?
<zhaz> nope, i already install extension and add groups vboxuser... but still grey
<coz_> GEagle,  ah I see,,, can you hard wire for the updates?
<zhaz> i can't attach my usb device
<|Long|> scarleo, i have 26 hard drives on this box,,,i just added another one, is there a cmd to tell me whick one is NOT mounted yet?
<GEagle> how
<rethus> zhaz: maybe try on channel #vbox i ever get fast and professional help on this irc.
<Neddio> GEagle, plug in an ethernet cable?
<coz_> GEagle,   I am not there... I dont know what options you have for internet,,, besides wireless... but if you have cable connection that should work temporatily for the inital updateing
<zhaz> #ubuntu yap... thanks :)
<coz_> temporarily I mean
<GEagle> yeah i found a cable
<scarleo> |Long|: I guess you could compare 'sudo fdisk -l' with 'df' output, not sure how to do that otherwise
<coz_> GEagle,  ok then do the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     to see if that fixes the problem
<GEagle> eth0 worked
<|Long|> scarlo, thanks
<coz_> GEagle,  cool
<GEagle> thanks guys
<mcl0vin> anyone here with GNS3 experience
<Heleny> realtek ac'97 issues still on
<Heleny> anyone will help me figure my audio issues?
<ooxi> hi how do i find out which programms listen on ports?
<scarleo> Heleny: What's the issue?
<ooxi> i did netstat --ip but it only shows acitve connections
<coz_> Heleny,  I am not really great with sound issues,, however,, did you open a terminal ,, type   alsamixer,, and check to see if any sliders are down or muted?
<GEagle> i found the error
<ooxi> i want do see all daemons listening for connections
<GEagle> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<GEagle> failed to load the Nvidia kernel module
<smw> ooxi, netstat -ltpu
<GEagle> fatal error no screens found
<|Long|> scarleo, that cmd doesnt tell me which drive is NOT mounted
<smw> ooxi, I have absolutely no idea what those flags do, but it works :-).
<runman71> ciao a tutti
<ooxi> smw, thanks, i'll try :-)
<coz_> GEagle,  which vide card      lspci | grep -i vga
<|Long|> anyone know is there a cmd to tell which drive is NOT mounted yet?
<ooxi> smw, yes seems to work :-)
<GEagle> fx5200
<smw> ooxi, it is one of two commands that I only know a couple sets of flags that work and no idea what they do.
<smw> ooxi, ps is the other one :-P
<scarleo> |Long|: fdisk should tell you abt all disks while df -h shows you what is mounted, just compare to see what is not mounted
<ooxi> hehe
<coz_> GEagle,  ok and this is ubuntu 10.10...yes?
<GEagle> yes
<zhaz> ada yang ngerti bahasaku?? | no luck, #vbox
<|Long|> scarleo, thamks
<oZee> anyone experienced with skype and linux?
<Abhijit> how to open .db file?
<Abhijit> libreoffice base giving error
<coz_> GEagle,  you can try  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  ,,, I believe the fx5200 can use that driver
<smw> !anyone | oZee
<ubottu> oZee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Heleny> or will try that coz_ sry late reply.. was cruising madly some forum
<bloodycool> hi there
<oZee> xD kk
<coz_> GEagle,   you have to reboot  after that
<smw> Abhijit, do you know what program made the db file?
<Abhijit> smw, supybot
<Heleny> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or dir
<oZee> im experiencing hard distortion/dark voice with skype. running mumble shows that the mic is working,
<smw> Abhijit, it is probably a sqlite db
<karlo94> I forgotten do I need to format computer before I install ubuntu, or ubuntu format it by it self?
<Abhijit> yeah
<Heleny> karlo94: it format it
<oZee> how can i fix this?
<|Long|> scarleo, those 2 cmds are still no good.. if it doesnt listed on fstab, then im screwed
<smw> Abhijit, you may want to google for a gui. I don't know of any.
<karlo94> Heleny, I do not need to do it manually?
<wierd0{}> could someone using maverick please archive /etc/fonts directory for me, and link a url i could fetch it from ?  i replaced mine from that of hardys and the results was less than hopeful.
<Heleny> gui for what?
<smw> Abhijit, directly modifying the db if you do not know what you are doing is a bad idea
<smw> Heleny, a gui for modifying an sqlite db
<Heleny> okiz i see
<GEagle> coz_ it has already installed
<Abhijit> smw, if you know how to edit that file tell me
<Heleny> anyway, I am screwed with no sound here
<smw> Abhijit, if you use the command sqlite3, you can give sql statements to modify it.
<smw> Abhijit, that is the only way I know.
<Abhijit> ok
<Heleny> yep because if not mistaken it is encrypted
<Heleny> I totally need some help
<Heleny> I'm getting no sound right now.. using realtek ac'97 audio card
<coz_> GEagle,  mm   it should boot into the system with nouveau driver  as fallback ... you can reboot holding down the left Shift key to get to the grub menu,,, press the  "e" key to get to kernel stanza to edit it... just before   quiet splad  type    nomodeset  then hit the listed approprate key to boot from there,, see if that gets you into the DE
<coz_> be back a bit later
<Heleny> you may need to type "-nomodeset" w/o quotes
<scarleo> |Long|: But you are trying to find the last disk you connected, right? Isn't it just the last one in fdisk -l?
<smw> Abhijit, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager/ looks good. Everyone seems to recommend it on the links from google.
<scarleo> |Long|: Then check if that last one is mounted, if not then that is it, right?
<Abhijit> smw, okay. i installed sqlite 3 browser but it gives error that my .db file is 2.1 that is of older versioon
<Heleny> anyway, anyone will help me with my issue
<Heleny> try an older version of sqlite browser
<Sliarger> :-S
<Heleny> :S
<Heleny> can I define my issue and get some help pls?
<rusty149> Heleny | ask
<smw> Heleny, if you give the full issue, instead of "can anyone help", ui will be more likely to get responses
<oledole2> Q: So setting SGID on a directory ensures that new files and directories created will inherit the group, but these new directories do not inherit the SGID bit, so files and folders in those dirs are still the default group. How do I solve that?
<Heleny> it's been sometime since I posted my issue.. I hate repeating myself that is why :s
<Heleny> I have a realtek ac/97 audio card.. and ubuntu ain't detecting it
<wierd0{}> would someone using either maverick or natty do me a favor and archive the contents of /etc/fonts/*  and link the zip to either dropbox or ubuntu one for me ?
<Heleny> it happened since version 8.04
<smw> Heleny, aplay -l ?
<Heleny> even 7 LTS had issue
<Heleny> device_list:207: no soundcards found..
<GEagle> i loaded linux kernel 2.6.35.27
<GEagle> now desktop works
<rusty149> Heleny: Is there anything in dmesg about it?
<Bluish> Did falefel ever come here?
<GEagle> thanks guys
<smw> Heleny, I am very bad with sound. All I can do is point you to the audio help docs.
<ruan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Heleny> wait.. I try @ rusty
<Heleny> basically, my issue is a well known one
<Heleny> the famous 'realtek ac 97 issue"
<Heleny> it happen on all distros
<majorastro> Hi everybody I need to recover email from a windows drive that I mounted in ubuntu
<Heleny> @majorastro.. make sure you got full root access to that drive
<smw> majorastro, this does not sound like a linux question.
<majorastro> I am trying to recover saved emails from a hardrive that was in windows
<ruan> majorastro: which email client?
<majorastro> outlook
<Heleny> my audio card show up in lspci
<ruan> majorastro: do you know where emails are stored?
<rusty149> Heleny: Can you post your dmesg at paste.ubuntu.com please
<Heleny> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-l/ICH4-M) AC
<majorastro> nope but I am shure they are there
<Heleny> AC' 97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Heleny> I'm kinda noob at terminal thingy
<Heleny> how I copy my selection?
<Heleny> ctrl+c not working due to obvious escape command issue
<scarleo> Heleny: did you try to sudo modprobe -a snd_hda_intel
<rusty149> Heleny: Use the ediy meny
<erUSUL> Heleny: middle click?
<rusty149> HelenyL edit menu
<Egbert9e9> I have a problem with my bluetooth transiever. It's a Dell Inspiron Duo (1090).
<ruan> majorastro: http://www.argentuma.com/backup/email-backup.html
<ruan> majorastro: check those paths
<Heleny> my linux crashed
<dougl> I am trying to connect my ubuntu 10.10 install to my network wirelessly with notebook with intel link 5100 but when I try to connect with wicd it says bad password - any suggestions?
<majorastro> okay thanks
<Heleny> middle click was worst than anything I've seen
<Unknown0BC1> Ok, I probably must start a support ticket. But just perhaps someone can help me:
<Heleny> any way I will post my dmesg soon
<ruan> ctrl shift c
<Unknown0BC1> I installed Maverick 10.10. When I set up my mobile phone as a new device using the bluetooth Indicator applet everything goes
<Unknown0BC1> through.
<ruan> Unknown0BC1: then?
<Unknown0BC1> It asks me if I want to use DUN as my internet connection. I say yes and it asks me
<Unknown0BC1> provider and billing plan etc. It gets sets up. When I try to activate the connection using the
<Unknown0BC1> NetworkManager applet, it bluetooth connects to my phone, but the connection is dropped.
<Unknown0BC1> I have seen this before when the number is wrong. But I cant find any option through the
<Unknown0BC1> User Inerface to change the number.
<FloodBot3> Unknown0BC1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thruxton> hey can the ubuntu ind
<thruxton> hey can the ubuntu installer resize a windows partition or do i need gparted?
<scarleo> Unknown0BC1: Android?
<Mr_Bond> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a IBM bladecenter (virtual console). I've tried vga=770, 771, 791, 789 - and I've tried vga=ask and various VESA modes like 300, 303, and so on
<ruan> thruxton: ubuntu livecd has gparted
<ruan> thruxton: use that
<Neddio> thruxton: The Ubuntu installer can resize a Windows partition IF you're actually going to install.
<Mr_Bond> I just can't get the damn thing to get past the "welcome menu". Any tips?
<thruxton> ruan: Neddio cool thanks
<Neddio> thruxton: No problem :)
<Unknown0BC1> scarleo: Its not an android phone. And I am not an android either ... :)
<wanglele> hello
<scarleo> Unknown0BC1: ok :) Well I never had any luck with DUN but if I set up my phone for tehtering it works without choosing DUN
<wierd0{}> would someone using either maverick or natty do me a favor and archive the contents of /etc/fonts/*  and link the zip to either dropbox or ubuntu one for me ?
<Unknown0BC1> scarleo, oh well I dont think my phone can do that ?...
<Mr_Bond> haha! If I choose vga=ask, and then select "space to continue", it works!
<scarleo> Unknown0BC1: What phone/OS is it?
<wierd0{}> android phones can.  there is a wireless tethering app that works out of the box with ubuntu
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> it's more faster kde or gnome ?
<Heleny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582953/
<Unknown0BC1> scarleo, nokia 2710 navigator.
<Heleny> my dmesg requested : http://paste.ubuntu.com/582953/
<Unknown0BC1> When I try to make a new broadband connection in NetworkManager it goes through and I can set the number, but then it does not appear on the available connections list.
<RussellAlan> anyone experience with nvflash?
<oZee> grub added 2 entries with a new kernel within my machine- i hab to reconfigure and run update-grub
<scarleo> Unknown0BC1: Sorry, don't know anything abt how to do that then
<oZee> sry fc
<Heleny> realtek ac'97 audio controller issue.. here is my paste.ubun : http://paste.ubuntu.com/582953/ dmesg command
<Unknown0BC1> scarleo, ok.
<dougl> is this the right place to discuss/troubleshoot a wireless network connection for ubuntu 10.10?
<Callumlord> Yes
<Callumlord> It is a Help channel
<Callumlord> For Ubuntu
<Heleny> still waiting for help :)
<ech0s7> it's more faster kde or gnome ?
<scarleo> Heleny: Did you try to do sudo modprobe -a snd_hda_intel ?
<Heleny> @ echos7 GNOME
<Heleny> yep
<Heleny> it gave no result
<scarleo> ok
<Heleny> just executed normaly
<ech0s7> thanks Heleny
<Heleny> no problem ech0s7
<dougl> All the info I am finding googling says my wifi should work with 10.10 but the closest it comes to working is my wireless router gets listed in wicd but everytime I try to connect it says bad password = any suggestions? intel link 5100 wifi adapter
<dougl> wicd
<dougl> oops
<ruan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Heleny> @ruan the docs ain't helpful.. too generalistic
<Heleny> my sound issue is well-known but not documented
<ruan> it still can help though
<dougl> ruan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel%20WiFi%20Link%205100?highlight=%28AND%29|%28ManufacturerModel%29 <- what do you make of that?
<Heleny> it does.. but a more personalised approach will be best
<dougl> ruan, that is where it says it works but gives no help on troubleshooting or howto
<Heleny> most people come here as last resort.. thus, they should at least has gone through these papers
<Heleny> anyway, excuse me,.. I'm stucked with no sound since 1 week.. I'm going crazy
<scarleo> Heleny: What does System->Prefs->Sound->Hardware say?
<Bluish> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<riaku> im attempting to use dropbox on my computer, and i was wondering. is there any way to link files but only have them link one way. like the files in the pictures folder are linked and copied over to the images folder, but the files in the images folder are not synced with the ones in the pictures folder.
<Bluish> ...
<bykuzey> hi
<Bluish> bye
<Heleny> @scarleo.. no soundcard found.. everywhere it says that except if I do lspci command
<Heleny> then I see my hardware
<Guest38335> hi. chromium is blocking flash plugin but I have not chagned any setting regarding plugin. so how do I enblae it ?
<Heleny> with a ALSACONF too
<lvyiwang> hello, everyone!
<ryfys> lvyiwang~» hi dog
<riaku> anyone have a solution? :p
<eBittin> do there exist any good wget gui written i gtk?
<sledges> hello
<eBittin> hi
<kodez> how do i install fifa on ubuntu 10.10
<eBittin> with wine :p
<smw> eBittin, gwget is good
<scarleo> Heleny: And you are sure it's not disabled in BIOS?
<sledges> iwl3945 gives SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 on ifup, and rfkill always shows "Hard blocked: yes", no matter what googled solution I apply (hw: 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) on Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Pro)
<Jak3> i am trying to install google chromium on my backtrack 4.... but when i type in sudo apt-get install chromium it installed a 2d game... can i get help off of any1?
<eBittin> smw: yea but that dosen't have a ppc package :(
<kodez> can u send me a link 2 download it?
<smw> Jak3, this is not backtrack support. however, did you try chromium-browser?
<smw> Jak3, chromium the game predates the browser ;-)
<Jak3> that is what im trying to install...
<Jak3> i will try...
<smw> kodez, I have no idea what fifa is
<d3ath101> hello. so i have a problem, my wireless is not working, ubuntu is the only os on my system, and i have it fully updated. netbook edition.  it says  "wireless networks - device not ready"
<d3ath101> i cannot seem to get it to work
<chmod> Jak3, yeah, try sudo apt-cache search browser | grep chromium
<scarleo> Heleny: Also do you have several audio jacks in your pc? Tried a different one? I had to change the plug when moving from Win to Ubuntu
<cfwayne> can the "Hibernate" option in the indicator applet be removed? gconf-editor only lets me hide logout, restart, and shutdown
<smw> d3ath101, the first thing to try is make sure the wireless is on (the hardware switch)
<Jak3> could not find package in E:Drive...
<chmod> if it's listed in the repos, sudo apt-get install .. <- otherwise add the deb
<d3ath101> smw, yea it is, light is lit up blue, and software block is also disabled
<Heleny> @scarleo.. not really.. only one.. only one audio card
<smw> d3ath101, next plugin to a hard wire and go to system -> administration -> additional drivers
<Heleny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582961/
<Heleny> as you may see :)
<kodez> im stl waitin 4 da lnk
<smw> d3ath101, you may need to apt-get update first.
<Jak3> chmod i did i just showed me my drivers and users and my web utilities
<d3ath101> smw, done already, also the update i just did, i am using the laptop right now, hardwired at the moment
<smw> kodez, you have yet to tell me what the software is.
<Heleny> my kernel module is : snd-intel8x0
<IdleOne> smw: it is a video game (soccer)
<smw> d3ath101, does it show up in sudo ifconfig? sudo iwlist scanning?
<IdleOne> kodez: ask in #winehq they should be able to help you.
<Jak3> if you are a ssh program user type sudo apt-get install putty for a ssh, RAW, Rlogin, HTTP and a comp remote viewer
<d3ath101> smw, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Heleny> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Jak3> if u r logged in on root type apt-get install putty
<smw> Jak3, putty is a windows program
<d3ath101> ill brb
<scarleo> Heleny: so lsmod also says snd-intel8x0?
<Jak3> smw if you type it in on terminal or konsole it installs perfectly
<robotti^> but you can run putty on linux
<robotti^> because there is also linux binary
<chmod> Jak3, so does; ssh hostname.of.target -l loginname
<greppy> smw: putty is available to install from apt.
<Jak3> thankyou robotti!
<smw> Jak3, wow, never knew that. But why not just use the ssh cmd?
<d3ath101> smw, any ideas? wont work, i reinstalled ubuntu, it used to work, then my hdd crashed, so i reinstalled, as only os, and it wont work
<Jak3> it sometimes can be alot easier.... depends on your skills
<Heleny> yes
<Jak3> chmod i tried to click the link but never worked... dunno y....
<Heleny> @scareleo it doe say that.. snd_ac97_codec: snd-intel8.0
<Jak3> putty works on any ubuntu OS
<smw> d3ath101, did you try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up?
<scarleo> Heleny: Can you try to sudo rmmod snd-intel8x0 and then sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<cfwayne> so can I remove Hibernate from the logoff/shutdown menu?  I tried gconf-editor.  the option isn't there. I tried Ubuntu Tweak, it's not there either
<smw> Jak3, but putty is useless on linux. There is no reason not to type ssh user@host
<scarleo> Heleny: Then check again if it's detected
<eBittin> btw is there any good way to get the volumekeys and eject key on a mac keyboard working on Debian PPC?
<Jak3> it depends... if you are a newb then u use putty.... if your an expert user then type the ssh and the host
<Heleny> @scareleo.. I've done it
<Heleny> doing lspci shows it was detected
<Heleny> wait I do an alsaconf
<Heleny> that's where it broke and did the No soundcards found.. issue
<smw> Jak3, but there is no difference in ease of use. One requires a separate shell from the one you normally use, the other does not.
<Jak3> same with me heleny i have a problem with my sound card..... yesterday it was fine, now its malfunctioning
<namsha> hello
<Jak3> smw y r we still talking bout putty?
<Jak3> hey
<Heleny> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory?? @scareleo what does that mean?
<smw> Jak3, no idea lol
<Heleny> then it returned No soundcards found...
<scarleo> Heleny: Did you check your BIOS?
<Jak3> rofl.... we just spent 5 mins of our live arguing over a program... lol
<Heleny> I got a second OS namely windows xp sp3 running stable with full audio support
<Heleny> the only issue is EVERY linux OS/disro
<LittleRed> Hello... on a laptop with ubuntu 10.10 64 bit -- anyone know if there may be a glitch with saving passwords for users or root?
<Heleny> distro**
<scarleo> Heleny: Well, then I'm not sure, this is as far as my sound knowledge goes, sorry
<iceroot> LittleRed: can you be more specific? what is the problem exactly
<shaneo> how do i remove previous linux kernels once a new version has been installed
<erUSUL> shaneo: i use synaptic for that task
<erUSUL> !oldkernels
<Heleny> @scarleo.. thanks..
<iceroot> shaneo: only remove older kernels if you are sure the newest is running
<erUSUL> shaneo: search them nd remove/purge them
<LittleRed> iceroot: when I logged in I was told incorrect password... tried it 3 times... rebooted and was able to use the same password to get in
<Jak3> it should remove theme automatically
<shaneo> how can i tell which kernel is running
<ruan> shaneo: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.35-oldver-generic
<Jak3> wwhat version r u using shaneo
<ruan> and linux-headers-2.6.35-oldver
<shaneo> 2.6.38.7
<iceroot> LittleRed: ls -l /etc/shadow   was it modified after your 3 failed logins? what is /var/log/auth.log telling about the failed logins?
<ruan> synaptic also works
<Jak3> when u r booting into that version look at the numbers it may look like 137.0.6.7
<dougl> am I understanding correctly - 'network manager' manages network connections and wicd manages network connections too?
<iceroot> shaneo: uname -r
<Jak3> is there a server for backtrack 4?
<ruan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ruan> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100810t184654.ab580f4-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 400 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<iceroot> !backtrack | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dougl> ruan, thanks again :)
<airtonix> over the last week i've noticed that every time i suspend my 10.10 desktop, it fails the first attempt and just comes to the screen lock login , attempting a second suspend after that seemed to work. but just now i've tried to suspend 9 times and it won't suspend.
<LittleRed> iceroot: shadow log was not changed - created 6.12.1010
<namsha> <airtonix> u have to wait for sometime for the process
<d3ath101> anyone have any ideas of how i can get my wireless working?
<namsha> to
<shaneo> what about headers can i also remove previous installs
<namsha> done
<d3ath101> i updated, upgraded, and rflist unblocked all
<iceroot> LittleRed: then i would say you just misstyped the password
<LittleRed> iceroot: other one is incorrect password
<d3ath101> and it shows that my card in is
<d3ath101> is on***
<dougl> if I uninstall network-manager and look all network connectivity with out it is the install package still on my hd or cd so I can just 'sudo apt-get install network-manager' and get back up and running?
<airtonix> namsha: no i think you mis understand what I am saying.
<shlm> hi
<Jak3> i am going to go to the backtrack 4f r2 servers.... bye guys nd gals
<namsha> ok tell me correctly
<shlm> how to check what is the version of ftp client on system ?
<namsha> correct ur sentance
<namsha> pls
<airtonix> namsha: i'm pretty sure i did the first time around.
<iceroot> shlm: ftp --version i guess
<ruan> dougl: i dont think so. you could download it as a package though
<namsha> ya u but not in an understandable way
<airtonix> ?
<namsha> describe it in detail
<shlm> no iceroot
<airtonix> shud i talk leik did?
<shlm> not working that one
 * airtonix rages
<shlm> ok an other question
<shlm> how to check user presence using ftp access on a system ?
<iceroot> shlm: dpkg -l ftp
<dougl> ruan, good thinking = thanks... err where should I download package from?
<ruan> dougl: possibly packages.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> shlm: "last" should show you
<iceroot> shlm: also "who"
<sledges> hi, sorry had to restart. did you reply to my question (look up the nick). Cheers!
<dougl> ruan, sounds like a good place to start - thanks for your attention and help
<shlm> last give Connexion history
<Urocyon> Hey all, I have a server which has crazy high load, and io wait of 99.9%   I can still log into the thing, but I can't get it to reboot.
<LittleRed> iceroot: as bad as this sounds I think I must have hit one of the 'function' keys and activated the number pad on the keyboard...
<Urocyon> Apache processes won't die.
<shlm> who show only ssh user presence
<iceroot> LittleRed: :) a classic
<Urocyon> Any ideas on how to get this thing to cycle remotely?
<shlm> i think you are newbie iceroot
<shlm> too
<shlm> my question is how to check FTP user presence ?
<shlm> on  a session
<iceroot> shlm: no need to support you anymore if you call me noob
<LittleRed> iceroot: it was one of 'those' nights last night... all seems well now
<shcherbak> shlm: netstat-tuep, iftop
<shcherbak> shlm: and be nice to iceroot
<airtonix> over the last week i've noticed that every time i attempt to suspend my 10.10 desktop, it goes through the motions of suspending, but returns to the login screen for a locked screen. normally since installing maverick i just tried again after that and it suspended. but tonight, i tried to suspend nine times in a row and each time it just keeps returning to the locked screen login prompt.
<iceroot> shlm: on my system "last" is showing me logged in ftp-users (proftpd)
<LittleRed> iceroot: thanks for the info on how to check that stuff  :-)
<shlm> i use sftpd i thing
<yonij> hi...I wanted to confirm something.....ubuntu 10.10....kernel source ...it is a 73 mb tar rite....and not a 33 mb one ?....please help...i need the kernel source to built a kernel for asm purpose..
<shlm> but not giving such info
<shcherbak> airtonix: remove lock from screenserver
<GEagle> guys i fixed the problem thanks for every one
<iceroot> yonij: you need the ubuntu-patches also? or just the normal source?
<pozzi0> hi
<pozzi0> someone could suggest me
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pozzi0> an application for ipod that works with ubuntu 1'.-1'
<pozzi0> 10.10
<airtonix> shcherbak: that's hardly a proper solution. especially since it was never the problem before.
<iceroot> !ipod | pozzi0
<ubottu> pozzi0: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<matteo_> ciao
<pozzi0> iceroot thank u i've read that one
<pozzi0> but
<shcherbak> airtonix: Wait, suspend always will lock screen, you can use sudo pm-suspend to avoid lock (need to instell pm-tools)
<matteo_> hi
<yonij> ice799, just the normal source will do...am not sure what an ubuntu patch is...but the purpose is to test adding extra modules to the kernel
<pozzi0> gtk pod gives some error
<pozzi0> suggest me one that works
<pozzi0> pls
<iceroot> yonij: for normal source (kernel.org) ubuntu is patching the vanilla-kernel, so you will get the patched sources when using the repos (imo)
<weezin9980> is there a good irc for newbies?
<iceroot> yonij: you should build the 2.6.38 from kernel.org
<shcherbak> airtonix: another is http://superuser.com/questions/71465/how-to-disable-screen-locking-after-sleep-on-ubuntu-9-10
<iceroot> weezin9980: xchat
<airtonix> shcherbak: why should i want to do that? i never had to remove a security feature in lucid or the first week of using maverick to have a functional and secure suspend feature
<airtonix> shcherbak: the lock screen is obviously nothing to do with the problem. it's merely a stage in the normal cycle of suspend > sleep > resume
<agent42> where should i place a bash script to be available for me no matter which folder im in?
<cfwayne> so gconf-editor no longer has the option to remove Hibernate from the logoff menu/applet.  is there another way to do it?
<cfwayne> Hibernate doesn't work, so i don't want a "crash me" button on the menu
<shcherbak> airtonix: let me scroll up, maybe missed something.
<phobix> hey all, can anyone point me to some software that will let me download videos that are streaming off of the internet, similiar to IDM for windows?
<scarleo> agent42: /usr/bin/ I believe should work
<ruan> phobix: flashgot
<iceroot> agent42: any folder which is in "echo $PATH"
<agent42> scarleo: thx
<phobix> thanks ruan
<ruan> phobix: for firefox
<yonij> iceroot, okie..actually am running 2.6.35-25 ..so if I build this 2.6.38 one will that appear as a new entry ....I would preffer a 2.6.35 source..hope I will get it in kernel.org
<airtonix> shcherbak: i had working suspend for ages in lucid even after i installed maverick.
<shcherbak> airtonix: oh, it do not suspend?
<phobix> ruan: is it a plugin?
<agent42> iceroot:thx
<ruan> phobix: its an addon
<phobix> ruan: ok, thanks alot  =)
<bastidrazor> agent42: or you could create ~/bin and add scripts there. it would keep you from having to use sudo to copy them.
<ruan> phobix: hmm, streaming content..
<iceroot> yonij: grub will detect it after running update-grub, it also should build a new ramdisk
<ruan> phobix: hold on, going to test that
<phobix> ruan: ok
<ruan> i know it works with youtube vids
<yonij> iceroot, okie...thanx a lot :)
<phobix> right, I am trying to do it with CBTnuggets
<agent42> bastidrazor: thx
<ricky_ds> hi folks. trouble with sound-juicer: it gets totaly b0rked data from music brainz wich makes it crash. Since I don't see any option to disable music brainz I shut off my network but it seems to still find the data. It must be cached on my disk but I'm unable to find where. Does any one happen to know?
<phobix> ruan: what download manager do you use with flashgot?
<ruan> phobix: i use fatrat
<phobix> ruan: ok, ill give that a try
<airtonix> schatan : this works fine (but then on resume my desktop isn't locked and so anyone can use it): sudo /usr/sbin/s2ram -f -m -p
<induz_> hello guys i downloaded k9copy from repor and its installed but i can not find it
<induz_> where it is stored on my system?
<induz_>  under what category
<induz_> I want to copy a CD
<ruan> induz_: you can launch it from terminal
<induz_> I want to clone a CD
<phobix> ruan: hwo do you gnerally get it to download videos?
<phobix> URL?
<induz_>  how can i launch it from terminal
<mrdeb> is it possible to skin gnome terminal
<coz_> induz,  yes it is probably   k9copy  in terminal
<ruan> phobix: no, you go to the video page and it pops up a video icon at the bottom
<phobix> o, see it
<coz_> mrdeb,  if you go to edit preferences
<phobix> thanks
<ruan> phobix: right click that and it'll give you the video name and size
<ruan> phobix: click it to download
<coz_> mrdeb,  edit / profile preferences
<coz_> mrdeb,  there you should see  6 tabs
<ruan> mrdeb: yeah edit > profile preferences > colors
<coz_> mrdeb,  also "Background"  tab
<mrdeb> thanks
<ManateeLazyCat> I found many mirrors at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors , how do i get the *real* mirror list?
<l1nuxman> anyone know of a tool that can send me an email based on a condition in a log file? For example if a specific user shows up?
<LittleRed> Is there a way to only save log file for a certain timeframe and then have them autodelete?
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  which country are yo u in?
<airtonix> schatan : possible reason: (i use ssh mounts in nautilus) http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=52581
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  open system/administration/synaptic package manager
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: I'm write a tools that to test mirrors speed, then choose fast server add in my /etc/apt/sources.list, so i don't care which country, i just want get a list that contain all those mirrors.
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: I'm writing package manager, so i want to the mirror list. :)
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  then on the very first tab,,,"Download from:"  you can choose mirrors from there
<greppy> LittleRed: take a look at logrotate.
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  unless I am misunderstanding you
<LittleRed> greppy: thanks I'll do that
<MnCC> finally fixed my driveclicking ... pffff took me 5 hours
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: I'm not ask how to use or choose those mirrors, i want find a way to get mirror list, then test mirror speed, understand?
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  I see,, so on that link with mirrors... you can click on any one of them which will then take you to t he appropriate page to insert the deb http for sources list,,,again if I am not misunderstanding...if I am  then I probably cant help
<ricky_ds> Got trouble with sound-juicer
<dougl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650064 suggests wicd has some sort of conflict with network manager so I have decided to uninstall network-manager and just use wicd - when I select it thru synaptic for removal is it a clean uninstall - ie will all the conflicting data on my system be removed?
<ricky_ds> it gets totaly b0rked data from music brainz wich makes it crash
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: I know that, but i want automatic way, how does Ubuntu administrator generate those mirror list?
<ricky_ds> Since I don't see any option to disable music brainz I shut off my network but it seems to still find the data. It must be cached on my disk but I'm unable to find where. Does any one happen to know?
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: I'm looking for no click way, that return mirror list directly.
<bastidrazor> ManateeLazyCat: in synaptic go to setting > Repository > Download from: select Other and the list will come up. you can then allow synaptic to pick the best ping time from each mirror .
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  this may or may not help  its an older post   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<ManateeLazyCat> bastidrazor: Yes, i know , how does synaptic get those list?
<airtonix> dougl: no changed configuration files will not be removed.
<airtonix> dougl: ie : anything that deviates from the installation profile will remain
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  I think  debmirror is what you want but again... I dont know for sure,,,
<dougl> airtonix, hmmm - thank you :)
<coz_> I am going for a break,,, and maybe chinese,,later
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: Ok, thanks, let me check.
<LittleRed> greppy: software center shows that logrotate is installed, but I can't locate the file in any of the dropdowns
<LittleRed> greppy: didn't mean file... meant application
<greppy> LittleRed: take a look at the man page, in a terminal, "man logrotate" or look in /usr/share/doc/logrotate
<LittleRed> greppy thanks....
<l1nuxman> anyone know if you can configure PAM to send email after successfull login?
<zacktu> is an iso file on a flash drive "just another file" or is it "special" as on a cd?
<amalgama> hello... itried to install lekhonee-gnome package through apt, but it returns lekhonee-gnome : Depends: python-gtkhtml2 but it is not installable
<amalgama> E: Broken packages
<amalgama> any ideas?
<SageOfBlades> hey in new to linux and have started to play with ubuntu
<SageOfBlades> but the dual boot is not working
<SageOfBlades> it just goes to windows
<steve0hh> dual boot with ?
<SageOfBlades> windows 7
<scarleo> l1nuxman: Look at this: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/08/11/how-to-get-linux-server-sends-email-alert-on-root-login/ (also read comments)
<SageOfBlades> 64 bit
<amalgama> Sage0fBlades, where did you install grub??
<SageOfBlades> but its not a server
<SageOfBlades> i dont know ..
<SageOfBlades> was i suposed to put it some where
<SageOfBlades> total nooob here
<SageOfBlades> i thought the ubuntu live cd put it in for me...
<SageOfBlades> how would i fix it?
<SageOfBlades> hello...
<SageOfBlades> if you ask me for info i will gladly give it...
<SageOfBlades> i just want to use ubuntu
<oCean> !dualboot | SageOfBlades
<ubottu> SageOfBlades: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SageOfBlades> i'll get to reading then
<SageOfBlades> thanks
<SageOfBlades> :-D
<steve0hh> follow the steps.. using grub from the ubuntu CD too.. and it's working well..
<steve0hh> =)
<SageOfBlades> ok afk
<anthonyp985> hi all - I'm having trouble using suspend and hibernate on my laptop with ubuntu 10.10. It seems to actually complete hibernating after a couple minutes, and then comes right back up with my X login prompt
<WeThePeople> i am using utorrent. when i try to download something specific it says ' former volume not mounted' what does this mean
<anthonyp985> the pm-suspend.log says "performing hibernate", and then "Awake" 2 minutes later
<anthonyp985> any ideas?
<sledges> iwl3945 gives SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 on ifup, and rfkill always shows "Hard blocked: yes", no matter what googled solution I apply (hw: 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) on Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Pro V3505)
<induz_> ok I got k9copy from the terminal
<induz_> how can i clone a CD?
<ManateeLazyCat> Any neat tool to test server's speed?
<root__> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<induz_> is it a ISO or just copy
<induz_> its a bootable Cd
<andress> #colibri
<andress> \j #colibri
<andress> i think i am a bit confuse
<andress> how can i change the channel
<bastidrazor> andress: /join #colibri    :will join that channel
<root__> can any one tell me how to decrypt rar file
<andress> oh
<andress> thanks
<riaku> get 7zip for archive manager
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<daniel__> hey is there a pandora aplet type thing or a thing for it to b on ur tool bar
<daniel__> hey is there a pandora aplet type thing or a thing for it to b on ur tool bar
<bejoe95> hey all, i need help installing the latest version of perl (from source, i believe)
<bejoe95> can anyone help?
<nyRednek> hey, i'm trying to get bitlbee to work in lucid...where's the xinetd dir now?
<scarleo> daniel__: This maybe of some help: http://eatthepath.com/2009/05/29/installing-pandora-under-ubuntu-linux/
<IdleOne> daniel__: http://kevinmehall.net/p/pithos/
<ruan> !source | bejoe95
<ubottu> bejoe95: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ruan> oops
<ruan> what was install from source factoid
<ruan> !installfromsource
<IdleOne> compile?
<ruan> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<francesco_> c qualcuna che parla italiano
<IdleOne> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bejoe95> ubottu: That did nothing to help me.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ManateeLazyCat> It's absurd, #debian kick me just i use Ubuntu?
<Laira-TR> hello, its possible to use "Ubuntu One" from a command line (without graphical user interface)?
<ManateeLazyCat> Damn
<Adkq093> hi everyone I'd like to know if there is a way to make Grub "blank" a partition, more details : i have bought a dell computer which has a "dell utility partition" , a fat16 partition containing some pointless (to me lol) files which actually have no use, neither for windows nor for linux (dualbooting), i'm not sure if it would void my warranty so is there any way to just make grub ignore it?
<nyRednek> still wondering how to get bitlbee working
<ruan> Adkq093: you could remove it from grub.conf, but it will be re-added on the next kernel update/ update-grub
<Adkq093> ruan: ouch
<drc> Adkq093: The Dell Utility Partition contains diagnostic programs that CAN help if your hardware decides to go south.  Personnaly I leave it ther (it's < 100bm), and I have used it when I needed to call Dell Tech Support.  Just to say...:)
<SageOfBlades> Thank you ubottu!!!! You are FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!
<SageOfBlades> it worked
<ruan> !language | SageOfBlades
<ubottu> SageOfBlades: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SageOfBlades> i fucking love you!
<ruan> this is amusing
<SageOfBlades> oh ok
<SageOfBlades> sorry
<SageOfBlades> wont happen again
<Adkq093> drc: your just to say is very helpful to me, have you ever wondered tho if removing it would void your warranty , and most important, do you know whats actually in it? i dont trust oem software lol
<drc> Adkq093: Do I know EVERYTHING that's there? No, but if I wanted to place something nasty, I'd place it somewhere that NEVER gets deleted, like BIOS,  not a visable partition..
<ruan> bios cant store 100mb though
<suicidolt> is there a way to do a "windows" virus scan in linux?  I need to clean up some files....
<drc> Adkq093: As to voiding the warrenty, I have no idea, but I would not think so (If you replaced the hhd with another, it would not viod the warrenty)
<Adkq093> drc: but if you werent smart enough to place it on bios you'd surely go for an invisible (from windows) partition lol, thanks for the warranty info, oh and about bios i have last revision....no updates grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<erUSUL> !info clamtk | suicidolt
<ubottu> suicidolt: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.26-1 (maverick), package size 200 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<drc> ruan: I know, but the BAD STUFF wouldn't be 100mb
<suicidolt> thanks erusul, I downloaded clamAV, so I'm glad I was going the right direction
<mrdeb> is it worht installing a dedicated graphics card in ubuntu if the integrated one works fine?
<mrdeb> does it make the mina board more likely to break down bec it draws more power
<ruan> mrdeb: if you believe it will have a reasonable effect on rendering
<Adkq093> mrdeb: for playing? yes, for usual stuff? no
<Adkq093> drc: anyways, thank you very much
<mrdeb> it may have some rendering increasd, ubt i dont konw. if it means the motherboard will get used up more, bec it uses more power through the slot, then maybe i should not do it
<ruan> i've used integrated graphics for years and it hasn't broken down.. 3 motherboards, 2 years
<drc> Adkq093: np
<kindziuk> czesc\
<ruan> !cz | kindziuk
<ubottu> kindziuk: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Kochanka> :}
<mrdeb> well? what should i do
<Mosterd> When I want to remove linux-image-2.6.35-33-generic (since it is an old kernel) it warns me that future items will not contain updates in generic linux kernel image set. What does this mean?
<vantage> can anybody suggest a good program for repartitioning a drive. i need to move sdc3 to sdc1 but everything needs to be restructured
<ruan> Mosterd: from where are you doing this? synaptic or apt-get?
<Mosterd> ruan: software-center
<ruan> Mosterd: try synaptic
<Mosterd> ruan: why, what does it matter?
<ruan> i've removed an older kernel recently with synaptic
<bejoe95> i need help installing perl 5.12.3
<suicidolt> how do I change directories in linux?  I am trying to install clamtk and it says to run some terminal commands but I can't get to the directory to run them
<SlutLover> Ubuntu runs on Tiger Blood. It's WINNING! :)
<blkdg> hi, does anyone know how to get a SERVER list to show in UrbanTerror ?
<ruan> suicidolt: cd
<suicidolt> how do I change directories in linux?  I am trying to install clamtk and it says to run some terminal commands but I can't get to the directory to run them
<suicidolt> sorry
<suicidolt> *
<suicidolt> so cd dekstop?
<ruan> suicidolt: cd Desktop/
<bejoe95> cd ~/Desktop
<suicidolt> ah
<ruan> yeh
<czardoz> it is case sensitive
<ruan> case sensitive in linux
<ruan> !case
<ubottu> File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<mrdeb> suicidolt: man cd
<mrdeb> why are files case senseitive in linux but not in windows?
<bubblegummybear> best way of naming stuff is_like_this
<suicidolt> hmm, I don't think that's working either though...could someone explain how to install clamtk?
<bl4ckcomb> hm... can I span a wallpaper over multiple monitors? I'm using nVidia TwinView
<red2kic> mrdeb: Because Windows is derp.
<suicidolt> the readme says run yum
<Mosterd> ruan: Okay, what is the difference between removal and complete removal?
<bubblegummybear> derp?
<suicidolt> I managed to install yum
<ruan> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<mouse-_> lol
<Mosterd> Is complete removal like purge or something?
<mouse-_> !emerge
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<bl4ckcomb> mrdeb, they are case-insensitive because windows is not a strict OS. It tollerates users that do not get things like case-sensitivity
<ruan> Mosterd: i assume. you can try both and experiment
<red2kic> mrdeb: Linux treats everything as a file. It's a secure by design. MONKEY is not same as monkey.
<red2kic> security*
<bejoe95> windoze is derp, like red said lol
<induz> hello I want to clone a CD bootable disk to another disk
<chouchou> Hello good morning all,
<suicidolt> so none of that made any sense to me...
<Mosterd> ruan: when installing and removing kernels, I prefer not to try and experiment.
<iceroot> induz: you want to make an iso of a cd?
<red2kic> Also, Windows was never designed to handle Internet. In the past, everything were done via trustworthy discs and floppies.
<oCean> suicidolt: yum is packagemanagement for distributions as redhat, centos. It's a frontend for rpm, which is not a supported packagemanager for ubuntu
<induz> what program should i use, its not a movie Cd
<chouchou> Pls I m currently using php 5.3.2 how do I downgrade it to php 5.2 ?
<iceroot> induz: you want to make an iso of a cd?
<bejoe95> try Brasero
<ruan> Mosterd: i guess. personally i used removal instead of complete remoal
<bejoe95> its preinstalled on Lucid
<ruan> Mosterd: though in the apply dialog it does tell you what you're about to remove
<induz> iceroot, i am confused about ISO...its a Xp Cd and its getting old so i want to make a copy
<suicidolt> oCean: so if clamtk /is/ supported for ubuntu, but the readme says to use yum, how do I install it?
<kyentei> Hello there everyone. Quick and odd question... why is it that in the first gnome-terminal I open I cannot use ctrl+shift+c/v, but in all the others I open after that I can?
<genger> i want to run windows 7 in a virtual machine, what vm runs well under ubuntu ?
<red2kic> suicidolt: readme is not perfect.
<iceroot> induz: copy to another cd or copy the cd to your harddisk?
<bl4ckcomb> genger, virtualbox and vmware
<i_is_broke> induz then its an iso
<bejoe95> induz: open Brasero and click Make a Copy
<iceroot> genger: virtualbox
<oCean> suicidolt: it is in the ubuntu repositories. "sudo apt-get install clamtk" will do
<ruan> genger: it depends what you want to do
<ruan> genger: if you want to have full windows 7, then virtualbox/vmware
<red2kic> !antivirus | suicidolt
<ubottu> suicidolt: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<induz> Brasero is on Repo?/
<genger> bl4ckcomb, i want good video hardware support
<ruan> genger: if you simply want to run applications from windows, try wine
<genger> ruan, cheack above
<iceroot> induz: its installed by default
<i_is_broke> induz, it comes with gnome. i myself use k3b
<genger> ruan, i want to run an app that is marked as garbage under wine
<suicidolt> thanks red2kic these are files I'm cleaning for a windows user as they may have a windows virus (a nasty one)
<bl4ckcomb> genger, guest additions or vmware tools will help with that. but iirc those things are quite experimental (if you want 3D acceleration)
<bejoe95> Applications>Sound and Video
<ruan> genger: you can try virtualbox then
<induz> i have k3b
<genger> ruan, i mean wine appdb
<iceroot> genger: 3d is only supported in the nonfree version of vbox if i am correct
<genger> ok thx ruan, bl4ckcomb
<i_is_broke> induz, then just tell it to burn it will auto detect.
<chouchou> any answer please?
<iceroot> chouchou: why using 5.2?
<xangua> chouchou: download it & compile it
<red2kic> suicidolt: Last night, I have been asked to do that. :( The best tactic would be to nuke the OS. Reinstall OS. (Of course, with backups). It's far effective than relaying on silly antivirus yearly subscriptions.
<bl4ckcomb> chouchou, you could deinstall your current version and built another from source
<suicidolt> red2kic: these are files, not an entire os
<bejoe95> stil waiting for answer to my q lol
<oCean> !patience | bejoe95
<ubottu> bejoe95: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<red2kic> suicidolt: For CLAMAV -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<induz> i have k3b and i need to know if its Cd cloning/
<iceroot> induz: yes
<bl4ckcomb> <bejoe95> i need help installing perl 5.12.3 <- try being more specific
<Incarus6> induz, you can copy cd's with k3b, yes
<induz> will it be bootable ... i am nervous as i have only one DVD left[empty]
<ruan> !compile | bejoe95
<ubottu> bejoe95: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mute> Having trouble with some equations written in powerpoints being read in Open Office.  It's stacking some characters and moving others around. http://ompldr.org/vN3c2NQ/output.png
<mrdeb> why are files case senseitive in linux but not in windows?
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! Where is fuse-source on Maverick?
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: linux is smarter
<mute> mrdeb: because we like more options.
<hiexpo> mrdeb, because this is not windoz
<AlexandreMBM> Do it isn't necessary? And its subtitute?
<Jkessler> mrdeb: why do civilized people poop indoors?
<erUSUL> mrdeb: in windows to mantain compatibility with MSDOS (you know the OS from the 80's of the last millenium ).
<erUSUL> mrdeb: unix is sane despite being designed in the 70's ;P
<AlexandreMBM> I see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+search?text=fuse
<Incarus6> AlexandreMBM, doesnt exist since hardy
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, a tutorial teach me to install fuse-source with build-essentials...
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, what change?
<Incarus6> AlexandreMBM, it seems to be a old tutorial, check for newer tutorials or ignore that. fuse-source is for ppl, who compiled their kernel by their own, its not necessary any more, i think
<suicidolt> how can I format a drive?
<ruan> suicidolt: use gparted
<ruan> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<induz> can k3b clone from CD to DVD or it has to be a empty CD
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, ok, but I want to know which binary packages I install?
<induz> I am cloning a CD and its stuck in between 50%
<Incarus6> induz, data or audio cd?
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, I see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+search?text=fuse
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, I see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/fuse/2.8.4-1ubuntu1.3
<iceroot> induz: 50% means the cd is read, now it time for writing (inserting the empty cd) :)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 not found
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, the libfuse2 package?
<induz> its data bootable
<bejoe95> ive just downloaded 2 versions of perl 5.12.3, one from CPAN and the other ActivePerl. Neither version wants to install. CPAN throws error of "No such file or directory" when looking for interpreter. ActivePerl throws error of "Syntax error: ')' unexpected". Anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<Incarus6> AlexandreMBM, im not sure about that. are you trying to compile something? try without fuse and wait if a error appeared
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, no me but mariosilvabr
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, http://rafaelgimenes.net/2006/11/23/lendo-dados-do-celular-siemens-cx-75-no-ubuntu-edgy-atraves-do-usb/
<wihoutj> Hello, Ubuntu does not support my internet driver. Is it possible to download another internet drives elsewhere?
<wihoutj> Well, an internet driver Ubuntu does work with,
<induz> i think it has to be a emty CD not an empty DVD to copy from a CD
<Incarus6> withoutj, if you are talking about your wlan card, thats a good documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<iceroot> induz: doesnt matter
<steff12321> hello, i need help, would the alternative cd fix the bootloader?
<mute> Where should I go for open office support?
<Incarus6> AlexandreMBM, that website doesnt load
<wihoutj> I will check that out Incarus6
<steff12321> mute: openoffice.org
<gfs> reinstall grub
<iceroot> mute: i guess #openoffice or #openoffice.org
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, it teach: apt-get install module-assistant fuse-source fuse-utils libfuse2 libfuse-dev build-essentials
<steff12321> gfs: its not grub, its AFTER it goes through grub, it goes to a terminal looking page, and then it sais cannot load boot
<bejoe95> steff: reinstall from disc
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, mariosilvabr say that fuse-source and build-essentials don't install on Maverick
<steff12321> bejoe95: is there a way i can do that without losing my files?\
<wihoutj> Incarus6, mine is a Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n, I can connect to the internet via WLAN on my other laptop, but not this one.
<Incarus6> AlexandreMBM, then type "apt-get install module-assistant fuse-utils libfuse2 libfuse-dev"
<induz> but its ejecting my DVD
<wihoutj> I think that Broadcoms don't really cooparete with Ubuntu much
<vantage> so what is the easiest way of increasing my default text size since my monitior is a 55" lcd
<bejoe95> steff12321: back up what you want to keep to a flash drive or such
<xangua> vantage: system>preferences>appearence
<Incarus6> withoutj, try that documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<steff12321> bejoe95 but how would i do that if my comp wont boot?
<AlexandreMBM> Incarus6, but this isn't complete, it is?
<Incarus6> AlexandreMBM, try to continue the tutorial, it should work
<vantage> xanga what is name of that application i dont use gnome anymore
<red2kic> vantage: Change font size? Or Change DPI (in Font size, Details)
<eater9> How can I get a USB camera to mount automatically when I connect it? I can mount it manually with nautilus gphoto2://[usb:001,007] from the command line.
<bejoe95> steff12321: if it wont boot from hard drive, then run from disc and see if you can get in that way
<steff12321> bejoe95 thanks "))
<vantage> redzkic yea i was sure if it was handled in xorg.conf or..
<steff12321> :)) **
<bejoe95> np :)
<Znow> How can I force close a program that wont close by normal
<Znow> ?
<Incarus6> Znow, type "ps -u  USERNAME" in the terminal to look up the process id, then type "kill PROCESSID" to kill the process
<red2kic> Znow: Run "xkill" -- Click on the stubborn program.
<wihoutj> Thanks Incarus6, I will try the method that I find fit for me
<Incarus6> withoutj, you are welcome
<Znow> thanks, ive tried xkill but it just showdown my top bar, thats where the program appears
<Znow> Easy Crypt is the program
<sangeeth> msg
<Incarus6> Znow, can you paste "ps -u USERNAME"?
<Znow> a large set of cmds
<joe_9> anyone know how I can use a newer version of libjpeg in my applications? I tried installing version80 but it keeps linking the old 6.2 version no matter what I do.
<ubuntu_> ?
<Corey-needhelp> hey, is flash gpu accelerated under linux? i noticed i got around 60 % cpu usage on a 360p video when i would usually get 10 % on a 1080p video on windows
<suicidolt> thanks for the help with clam, is there a way to update it, it looks like it needs an update
<dyls> while installing ubuntu 10.10 i get  "error installing bootloader on partition" and it doesen't matter which partition i choose, I still don't get pass this step. Shall I continue without a boot loader and install this manually afterwards or what do you recommend?
<Incarus6> Corey-needhelp, depends on your flash player version, 10.2 is gpu accelerated, as i know
<bejoe95> are you dualbooting, dyls?
<Corey-needhelp> okie dokie, shall re-install that and check again.
<dyls> bejoe95: No i am making a clean install - booting thrue liveCD right now
<Incarus6> Corey-needhelp, the latest flash player version is in the repos, just update your system
<bejoe95> dyls: are you choosing to use the whole hard drive?
<Corey-needhelp> hmk, pretty sure its the latest @ 10.2.152.27
<Corey-needhelp> still 60% cpu usage :s
<Incarus6> suicidolt, "freshclam" should update the clamav virus database, but im using the gui "clamtk" for that
<dyls> bejoe95: yes i haven't changed anything just installing with everything default - use whole drive
<Incarus6> Corey-needhelp, are you sure its the flash player that is using 60% cpu and not your browser?
<bejoe95> dyls: you may have a corrupted disc. Check the disc for scratches when you get a chance.
<Corey-needhelp> yes Incarus6, i looked in system monitor
<Incarus6> Corey-needhelp, GPU acceleration is just working with cooperating drivers
<dyls> bejoe95: how would you recommend me to do that the easiest way?
<edge> i have my ubuntu system stuck in a dependency issue trying to upgrade the distro. can anybody guide me through this dependency issue ? http://pastebin.com/hPGW5pm1
<Incarus6> Corey-needhelp, does that issue appear in youtube? the website have to support "stage video" http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODg1Mg
<moshind> s
<bejoe95> dyls: there really is no way to check a CD for internal corruption, that i know of. The disc may havae become scratched, and it cant read from the sector that contains the bootloader.
<rattlebone> /msg rattlebone test
<bubblegummybear> fail lol
<tommisa> hello, i installed x-ubdates ppa to get newere intel drivers, those didn´t work so i removed ppa and gpg key, but even though when i update the packages don´t downgrade (duh) to the packages provided by ubuntu that worked. please help
<Corey-needhelp> yeh Incarus6, i don't see on how it would matter what site it's on though
<Incarus6> edge, ask in #debian (and use a 32bit-system next time)
<tommisa> sorry if it is hard to understand
<erUSUL> tommisa: you have to use ppa-purge
<xangua> tommisa: install ppa-purge , enable that X ppa you mentioned and run: sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name>
<dyls> bejoe95: Ok you ment like that - i thought that you ment my hdd = diskdrive.. :) Well i did a check of the cd prior installing it and during that test there where no problems found, well, thank you. Ill be back after som more testing
<erUSUL> tommisa: enable again the ppa and install ppa-purge. then use iot to purge the ppa
<tommisa> thanx will do>
<bejoe95> dyls: if the hdd was corrupted, it wouldld any data.n't ho
<bejoe95> wouldn't hold data*
<Incarus6> Corey-needhelp, "For content providers, Stage Video will work with all of the existing video viewed in Flash Player once they utilize the new API in their video player SWFs."  http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2010/11/flash-player-10-2-beta.html
<bejoe95> where would I go for help installing perl?
<becuaseshutup> hello
<Incarus6> tommisa, i allways use "aptitude reinstall PACKAGE" for that
<scarleo> Corey-needhelp: I believe you also need libvdpau1 for hardware accelerated flash. That is if you have Nvidia, I don't remember the name for the other GPUs
<Corey-needhelp> i have an ATI card
<bejoe95> does anyone know anything about perl here?
<dnivra> bejoe95, head to #perl.
<erUSUL> bejoe95: why do you need the newer version of perl¿ why is the version shipped with ubuntu not enough?
<dombnexen> how i can setup the output on idjc for play online music?
<zakwilson> Maybe you want #perl
<themill> Incarus6: #debian is for debian support, please don't send ubuntu users in there for support; they won't get help there.
<Incarus6> themill, he is a debian user and asking in the wrong channel.
<dyls> anyone that have experience regarding to problem by installing bootloader in ubuntu 10.10? shall i continue without bootloader - may I somehow get an extended error message which can help me find out the problem?
<bejoe95> erUSUL: im trying to install something dependant upon perl, and the preloaded perl doesnt seem to be present.
<Krycek> eh, how can i remove Networkmanager without it disabling the wifi card?
<themill> Incarus6: he is not.
<xangua> Krycek: why do you want to do that¿
<induz> why k3b gwets stuck and says there is no Cdcreator permission
<erUSUL> bejoe95: perl is installed by defalt in all ubuntu systems
<RealEyes> ls /system/bin
<Krycek> i am using something that need it too be disabled. i wanna do it manualy
<RealEyes> sudo how-do-i-make-conky-look-siiick
<bejoe95> erUSUL: the application doesnt register my current installation, for some reason.
<xrdodrx> RealEyes, look for .conkyrc files hosted online
<Incarus6> themill, he seems to be, his name is edge (and he is using edge, when im right). "please add lenny sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list and run:  apt-get install -t lenny linux-image-2.6"
<RealEyes> where is a badass place to look?
<Jak3> i am using a Hp Mini.... some windows on backtrack 4 are not showing fully..... I think it may be the resolution..... if any1 could help me, can u help me plz?
<Sary_> Anybody know of a sweet way to customize an auto-hide option for the side panel in 10.10?
<Jak3> are you using netbook edition?
<Sary_> I am
<erUSUL> bejoe95: so what makes tyou think it will register a manually installled perl?
<erUSUL> bejoe95: what is that app?
<Krycek> ... i will use google then. :)
<Sary_> From what I've found, there's no automatic auto-hide option, but surely there must be someone who has developed a way around this,
<Sary_> it seems so obvious
<Jak3> sorry... i was using it but it messed up when i rebooted it... i would tell u if i knew.... sorry
<themill> Incarus6: take a look at the version of libc6 he has installed. "edge" isn't a debian release in any case.
<bejoe95> erUSUL: aphunter
<xangua> Sary_: there is not, in natty there is
<dnivra> !backtrack | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Sary_> I have switched to desktop edition and if I can't find an auto hide optino I might just stick with that... but I like the netbook edition for the most part
<Sary_> Hmmm okay, I went check out the alpha releases of natty,
<Sary_> how long will I be waiting for auto hide then? lol as in, how long til natty is supposed to be full release?
<coz_> Sary_,  on natty open ccsm  go into the unity plugin and tick autohide
<Jak3> can any1 help with my backtrack 4 problem?
<red2kic> !bt | Jak3
<dnivra> !backtrack | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Sary_> Aw I don't have natty yet, I'm brand new to linux and am not sure if downloading an alpha version is a good idea for me
<Incarus6> themill, right, its etch. looks like he mixed up debian with an ubuntu ppa, that was the reason i was poting to #debian
<xrdodrx> RealEyes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865 might be a good starting place
<Jak3> i did.... dood
<dnivra> Jak3, please read what ubottu just told you above ^^.
<red2kic> Sary_: Nah. It's never a good idea for newcomers.
<RealEyes> thanks xrdodrx
<Sary_> Jak3 you downloaded natty, you mean?
<dnivra> Jak3, then go to the appropriate channel and ask :).
<Sary_> red2kic, yeah, that's what I figured, so I might just default to desktop edition and forget all about this netbook edition,
<Incarus6> themill, *pointing
<Sary_> I've already changed my swappiness for faster loading and tried changing to Unity 2D too but it was too slow,
<quiel> do these wireless mice without the usb dongle thing work with ubuntu?
<Sary_> Things are working pretty great and I'm learning fast, but I just REALLY want to auto-hide that sidebar, really bad
<gimpy4685> For some reason on of my Ubuntu boxes won't let me change the ownership of a directory that I own and have rwx on, what gives? http://pastebin.com/5LfGWkfu
<esing123> hey
<Sary_> I'm amazed at how much more I understand in just about 15 hours of linux
<esing123> I have a big question
<Polah> Sary_, with Natty ther will be no distinguishment betweem desktop and netbook
<Sary_> or ubuntu, I guess, is what I should be referring to it as
<esing123> I must know what happened to my ubuntu !!!!
<dnivra> !ask | esing123
<ubottu> esing123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<red2kic> Sary_: The whole point of linux is to customize it to your likings. Right now, you're using desktop environment Ubuntu Devs have set it up for their end-users. You can change anything you want -- but I understand you're new and don't even know how to do that in first place.
<Jak3> sary_ type sudo GNOME-Panel-autohide_side -d 50
<scarleo> quiel: You mean bluetooth mouse?
<Jak3> in terminal
<Sary_> Polah - yes I heard that, and that's fine, just excellent... I like the sidebar if I can have it auto hide
<coz_> Polah,  well not exactly... you can log into either Unity = netbook or  calssic gnome =  regular gnome of sorts
<Sary_> oh woah ! Jak3 really? Okay hold on lemme give it a try
<arand> Is there a way to find (and rename) all files with filenames which would be win-incompatible?
<quiel> scarleo, yes, but the ones without the usb-bluetooth thing.
<coz_> Sary_,  and as I said  you have to tick the autohide option under the compiz unity plugin
<quiel> scarleo, the way apples mice connect
<esing123> Suddenly out of nothing I could observe that a NEW kernel has been installed !!! Now I have two Kernel in my Bootloader (Grub2)!! Was there a new kernel release recently or is this something dangerous/malecious???
<scarleo> quiel: If you have built-in bluetooth it works
<coz_> but  #ubuntu+1  is the more appropriate channel for ubuntu 11.04
<gimpy4685> esing123: You must have updated, newer kernels come out all the time.
<dnivra> esing123, highly likely a new version was instaleld.
<Sary_> coz, I thought that was for Natty?
<dualcore> what software is good for editing audio?
<coz_> Sary_,  11.04  is natty
<xangua> why would it be malecious esing123 ¿
<red2kic> !info linux | esing123
<ubottu> esing123: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.28.36 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<coz_> dualcore,   whoa several out there hold on
<Jak3> did it work?
<Sary_> I'm on 10.10 coz
<red2kic> esing123: Notice the number, 2.6.35.28.36
<Sary_> hold on Jak3 haven't gotten there, things started moving fasssst lol
<Jak3> lol kk
<Incarus6> xangua, same happend to me, the update wasnt mentioned in the update manager
<mute> Anyone ever have problems with how MS Office made ppt display in OO or or Google Docs? http://ompldr.org/vN3c2NQ/output.png see what it's doing to some of the formulas? maybe it's a ttf font issue?
<dualcore> i'm using lmms and hydrogen but i'm wondering whats good for editing audio into samples
<Krycek> is kubuntu the same as ubuntu?
<coz_> dualcore,     http://www.linux-sound.org/snded.html
<dnivra> !kubuntu | Krycek
<esing123> Ahh okay. So I can calm down . Puh ... Well I actually made an update but I would never have thought that then two Kernels are within my bootloader.  Secondly very important !!! :: My WOL does not work anymore !!! Is this normal when having a kernel update that WOL has to be configured again ?
<red2kic> Krycek: Yes, but not same desktop environment.
<induz> why k3b not taking a new DVD to clone a CD... does it has to be  CD
<red2kic> !de | Krycek
<Jak3> no... kubuntu is more like mac
<Incarus6> dualcore, audacity works great
<ubottu> Krycek: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ubottu> Krycek: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Flannel> mute: If you export to PDF, does it do the same? (yeah, that does look like a font issue)
<Sary_> Sorry Jak3, command not found
<xangua> mute better use odf, microsoft office supports it
<Jak3> ur jokin rite?
<Sary_> nope
<Krycek> my splash screen changed from ubuntu 10.10 to kubuntu 10.10, is that strange
<esing123> ubottu HEYYY Bist auch aus Deutschland???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jak3> what drivers are you using sary_?
<mute> xangua: problem's the other way around.  It's my professor's lecture slides. And I don't think I'll be able to convince him to use ODF.
<Sary_> lol if you tell me how to figure that out, I'll tell you
<Sary_> I'm good with computers, but have been out of the game for a couple years and new to linux... I think I have a configure driver utility somewhere in there
<esing123> red2, dnivra Please dont forget my question :*(
<shadow66142000> My ubuntu server seemed to stop connecting to the internet. Everything within the network is available just not outside. http://pastie.org/1693108 Hoping someone can help me with this
<Jak3> go into applications at the top left.... scroll dow and look for aditional drivers
<i_is_broke> Sary_, try opening a terminal and typing lspci and see what it says.
<dualcore> thanks coz_ and Incarus6
<red2kic> esing123: Dunno about WOL. Check ethtool (to see if eth0 is enabled).
<Sary_> Jak3: No additional proprietary drivers found,
<Sary_> and i_is_broke, I typed that, it came up with lots of info
<Znow> how can I update my current installation of ruby 1.8.7 to ruby 1.9.2?
<Sary_> Intel corporation, graphics drivers, wireless cards
<Jak3> sary_ are you using wired connection?
<esing123> LOL sooo Funny . RTL II alarm clocks with bizeps training HAHAHA . very innovative (Offtopic)
<Sary_> no Jak3, wireless
<esing123> Red2kic ah okay THX THO
<Incarus6> esing123, PM
<gimpy4685> For some reason on of my Ubuntu boxes won't let me change the ownership of a directory that I own and have rwx on, what gives? http://pastebin.com/5LfGWkfu
<i_is_broke> Sary_, install ndiswrapper and load the windows driver for it.
<dnivra> Znow, it should get updated automatically if a new version is released in the ubuntu repo. just check update manager. or you could always grab the source from ruby's site and compile it.
<Sary_> i_is_broke, can I do that in terminal?
<red2kic> gimpy4685: sudo because you don't own them in first place.
<i_is_broke> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fizyplankton> hey guys. im bringing in a new support bot. it has a command i thot may be usefull based on a suggestion the other day
<gimpy4685> red2kic
<Jak3> if you use wired you should get a broadcom wireless driver..... and look on the nvidea website and download the drivers that suit your netbook
<fizyplankton> the bot is ubottu2
<gimpy4685> red2kic: Look at the pastebin, I do own them.
<i_is_broke> yup
<Sary_> What command line do I use? If you don't mind -- I'm still learning about all of that stuff
<Sary_> and I like learning about it, so I want to learn muchly
<i_is_broke> Sary_, most of the time i thinks its bash.
<Sary_> but I don't quite understand why it is that I need to download drivers...
<Sary_> it will help me auto hide the side bar you think?
<Sary_> so like "bash ndiswrapper" is what I would type in?
<i_is_broke> ah sorry , my bad
<Jak3> if you download the nvidea drivers first, then type "sudo apt-get install nvidea_graphics_(what your netbook model is)
<i_is_broke> Sary_, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper.
<Incarus6> Jak3, oO no?
<Dueli> There are a lot of good themes for Ubuntu, but I'm hunting for an absolutely stunning theme, haven't had much luck for now. Any suggestions for great themes? What do you use?
<Jak3> O_O
<Sary_> There we go :) Perfect. Okay, I have a netbook asus eee
<Sary_> I will go do the ndiswrapper thing first
<Jak3> wtf! who was that dood?
<BluesKaj> Jak3, it's nvidia , check your spelling
<fizyplankton> haha here is ubottu2
<fizyplankton> allow me to demonstrate
<Incarus6> Jak3, and it is not apt-get, check your logic
<fizyplankton> $google fizyplankton
<ubottu2> %s, please use google. It offers a wealth of knowledge.
<fizyplankton> shoot
<Sary_> Hm it says unable to locate package ndiswrapper,
<vantage> Linux Thebox 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux Does this correspond with 32bit install or 64?
<fizyplankton> doont laugh
<Sary_> so I have to go download first?
<Jak3> blueskaj go suk, im helping these peeps, not teavhing to spell
<themill> Incarus6: I doubt there's a PPA involved at all -- that message is straight out of the libc6.preinst in current ubuntu releases -- that's right, it didn't even get updated in ubuntu to read something other than "lenny".
<xangua> fizyplankton: take that out of here
<red2kic> fizyplankton: Do it in the private channel. Take it out.
<fizyplankton> okay.
<Jak3> u non-educated delinquint
<fizyplankton> $7252
<red2kic> fizyplankton: Thank you. :)
<Incarus6> !language | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jak3> suk is bad language?
<oneliner> is there a reason for a given program failing to recognize specific keystrokes that work in other programs?
<Sary_> i_is_broke, do I need to go download an ndiswrapper package in order to do this?
<i_is_broke> yes
<fizyplankton> red2kic: the other day, some one said they wishefd ubottu had a google command, and i copied my existing bot and made it into a ubottu2 bot. but clearly it had a few typos. it can happen to anyoen
<Sary_> okay googling
<Incarus6> Jak3, not being family-friendly is bad language. when you download a driver from the nvidia website its an .run file, you have to run it with "sh FILE.run"
<red2kic> Jak3: Usually not, but when you're targeting others. It's considered to be rude.
<i_is_broke> Sary_, ya you will need to have internet and you will need the drivers disk from windows.
<red2kic> fizyplankton: See !google
<BluesKaj> Jak3, btw , the nvidia-current is the default driver ubuntu nvidia graphics nad one should use the recommended driver in admin hardware
<Sary_> i_is_broke, I have internet clearly, but no drivers disk from windows..
<i_is_broke> Sary_, please read the doc i posted its a good article
<Jak3> thank you red2kic O-o
<HelloWorld321> What's the best way to install Eclipse?  The package manager only recognizes 3.5.  Download 3.6 from eclipse.org?
<i_is_broke> !wifi > Sary_
<ubottu> Sary_, please see my private message
<Sary_> I bought this laptop a week ago and have immediately put ubuntu on it, no cds came with it or anything of the sort nor any way to play CDs cause it is a netbook
<fizyplankton> ok really? ubottu has a google command? wow
<coz_> guys.. it's real easy to get lost when on irc,, so one way to assure that the person you are speaking to is alerted is to type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name,,hit tab..to complete that name then type the message,,, the other person will be alerted on their end,, and responding in the same way assures a consistent communication
<Jak3> plz dood stop pmmin meh!
<red2kic> !google | fizyplankton
<ubottu> fizyplankton: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Sary_> Now I'm confused >.<
 * fizyplankton puts a bag over his head and never shows his face in #ubuntu again
<dnivra> HelloWorld321, yeah it's the only way. but best to stick to the repository version IMO. you're welcome to download 3.6 and compile it too.
<i_is_broke> Sary_,  ubottu is a bot from the room
<Sary_> Yes I caught that...
<coz_> fizyplankton,  no need,,, everyone learns something daily
<fizyplankton> come one guys. all the best programs are pointless and have bugs in them
<HelloWorld321> dnivra: you recommend going with 3.5 ?
<coz_> fizyplankton,  are you speaking about a particular application?
<lars__> hello
<Pilif12p> Is it possible to make things like hostname and aliases "stick" after i reboot?
<lars__> how can i change ubiquity ?
<red2kic> Plinker: Yes.
<red2kic> Plinker: Put your aliases in ~/.bash_aliases
<dnivra> HelloWorld321, i do not know about eclipse 3.5 vs 3.6 but mostly it's recommended to stick to the version from the official repository,
<red2kic> !hostname | Plinker
<ubottu> Plinker: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jamesw> hello channel, I know this sounds funny but Im having big issues trying to use Ubuntu 10.10 to... wait for it... edit php files on a remote server though ftp.
<fizyplankton> coz_: im talking about my bot that i just brot in here, where it embarassed me by having a huge bug, and boting pointless
<astley> the network manager or wicd wont accept my wireless wep or open(no security) networks, it asked for a default keyring so i deleted it and it still wont connect. anyone have a simillar problem? i use the ralink 5390 chipset...please help
<gimpy4685> For some reason on of my Ubuntu boxes won't let me change the ownership of a directory that I own and have rwx on, what gives? http://pastebin.com/5LfGWkfu
<lars__> how can i change ubiquity ?
<oCean> fizyplankton: don't suggest google here, thanks
<coz_> fizyplankton,  ah ok
<Jak3> its amazing how 11 year olds like me can be so intelligent, ain't it?
<red2kic> Plinker: Check ~/.bashrc (and uncomment the bash_aliases function).
<oCean> fizyplankton: also, don't bring scripts here
<fizyplankton> oCean: isnt ubottu a script?
<coz_> lars__,  this is the first google link I found    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<lars__> i want change
<oCean> fizyplankton: the channel official bot, yes. You are kindly requested to remove yours
<lars__> "install ubuntu"
<jah123> polish
<Jak3> ubottu r you lookin at this conversation?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bianca> hi guys
<lars__> to "install larsbuntu"
<oCean> Jak3: don't mess with the bot
<vantage> Ok so i have a question, So apparently I install a 32bit version of ubuntu on my box, I now want to install the 64bit is it as easy and just runing the installation again and updating all of my packages/
<lars__> i edited the whole ! iso with the chroot
<fizyplankton> oCean: i already killed it. its gone
<Jak3> oCean, don't mess with meh!
<lars__> this doenst work
<Incarus6> Jak3, reported
<coz_> vantage,  probably  a clean install is more appropriate
<Jak3> i eated ur cookie
<fizyplankton> lol
<dnivra> vantage, i you'll have to reinstall using a 64 bit iso or cd.
<Jak3> lol report me dude
<greppy> !ot | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jak3> i find it rather amusing
<lars__> who can help me
<oCean> !guidelines > Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3, please see my private message
<coz_> guys please... no other playing around
<asanchez> Hello. I'm trying to edit a file that has owner: www-data and group: www-data with the user alex that is inside www-data group. The file has 664 permissions. I don't understand why can't I edit this file
<red2kic> vantage: If you have a valid reason to go with amd64, then fine. It's just same mostly and you're still learning things. CD installation. Install packages. All are nearly identical.
<lars__> who can help me
<coz_> lars__,  sorry I cannot ... you may want to google a solution  or perhaps go to ##linux channel
<greppy> asanchez: did you log out and log back in after adding alex to the www-data group?
<Incarus6> !ask | lars__
<ubottu> lars__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lars__> i want
<rattlebone> I need to sftp into a server (using Nautilus). With WinCSP I can append a sudo in front of every command. Is there a way to do this in Nautilus?
<lars__> change the label
<lars__> "Install ubuntu" to "install larsbuntu"
<Incarus6> lars__, in one line
<vantage> red2kic i am trying to minimize this laggy enviroment. i have a 64bit proc any improvments are wanted...
<Jak3> <oCean> i am giving these members something to do
<lars__> i want change the label "Install ubuntu" to "install larsbuntu"
<oCean> Jak3: no you are annoying, stop it
<Incarus6> report in #ubuntu-ops
<dnivra> vantage, how much RAM do you have? >3GB? then you'll need 64bit to use the whole of the RAM.
<red2kic> !clone | vantage
<ubottu> vantage: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Jak3> o now i cant speak... u azzh0l3
<coz_> lars__,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<lars__> coz: yes i didnt all that
<lars__> but if i want start the live cd there stands "install ubuntu 10.10"
<red2kic> vantage: You could use this ot install packages that you already installed on 32bit or just start clean.
<coz_> lars__,  ok that is about all I help with then  ,, I am sure there are many posts about this
<greppy> dnivra: or he could use a pae kernel, my system is very happy with 8gb of ram and a pae kernel.
<lars__> but dont want to stand there install "ubuntu 10.10"
<LjL> Jak3: please control your language
<astley> the network manager or wicd wont accept my wireless wep or open(no security) networks, it asked for a default keyring so i deleted it and it still wont connect. anyone have a simillar problem? i use the ralink 5390 chipset...please help
<red2kic> lars__: Moot point.
<red2kic> !remaster | lars__
<ubottu> lars__: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Incarus6> lars__, you cant change files on an allready burned cd, right?
<lars__> yes i modified iso
<asanchez> Hello. I'm trying to edit a file that has owner: www-data and group: www-data with the user alex that is inside www-data group. The file has 664 permissions. I don't understand why can't I edit this file
<lars__> with chroot
<dnivra> greppy, pae kernel isn't really recommended. it's better to stick to 64bit. i used to to the same but people here suggested otherwise.
<coz_> lars__,   http://www.indiangnu.org/2009/how-to-create-editextract-initrd-in-ubuntudebian-and-redhatfedora-linux/  I am still looking
<rattlebone> I need to sftp into a server (using Nautilus). With WinCSP I can append a sudo in front of every command. Is there a way to do this in Nautilus?
<bejoe95> asanchez: can you open the file?
<lars__> thanks but
<asanchez> yes
<asanchez> but can't edit it
<lars__> my problem is then i am in an live cd
<coz_> lars__,  did you ask on ##linux  ...yes?
<lars__> no
<lars__> i cant be there
<vantage> dnivra 500MB i think.....
<lars__> have to an invite
<bejoe95> asanchez: copy the contents into a new file of the same file type on your hard drive and delete the former.
<greppy> asanchez: did you log out and log back in after adding alex to the www-data group?
<coz_> lars__,  if you register you nick you can go there
<lars__> ok
<asanchez> greppy no
<asanchez> Is that needed?
<greppy> asanchez: yes
<dnivra> vantage, 512MB and 64bit processor? never heard of such a combo. if so, just stick to 32bit. it's better to do so.
<asanchez> greppy, thank you
<Jak3> does anyone know how to uninstall backtrack 4?
<red2kic> rattlebone: Use ssh if you need to retrieve files outside of /home/
<oCean> Jak3: backtrack is not supported here
<red2kic> Or send files to outside of /home/ too
<dnivra> and you've been told that already Jak3 .
<ikonia> Jak3: try #backtrack-linux
<Jak3> oCean im getting pissed off with you, go suck cock and fuck your mum
<induz> why I get this when i try to clone/copy a bootable CD http://i.imgur.com/AyxVH.png
<LarsTorben> every people types
<vantage> dnivra this is a older box i have not actually powered it up in years. BUT keep in mind the only thing runing on the distro like fluxbox a couple terminals..... and even the mouse focus is laggy.. I have had P3's faster then this
<induz> can u help me please
<dnivra> !ops | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LarsTorben> i think we should ask after the line
<vantage> dnivra it just seems abnormal. Granted all of my other distro's have been on gentoo i just dont want to take that route just yet
<astley> the network manager or wicd wont accept my wireless wep or open(no security) networks, it asked for a default keyring so i deleted it and it still wont connect. anyone have a simillar problem? i use the ralink 5390 chipset...please help
<red2kic> rattlebone: ssh into root for nautilus? :\
<induz> does that mean my DVD writer is faulty
<red2kic> rattlebone: ssh is more sane. :)
<vantage> dnivra i remember i built this box when they first came out with the 64bit procs.. I am pretty sure i had more ram at some point in time but not now apparently
<LarsTorben> somebody can recommend me an easy remaster tool
<induz> what i am doing wrong
<dnivra> vantage, all I can tell you is that 64bit is of no use if your RAM is <3GB. and I'm coming across this combo for first time-fairly modern user of computers :).
<tiim> Vantage - swap?
<ruben_hood> hi. somebody knows how to make roaming profiles in ubuntu clients and a zentyal server? i could do it succesfully with windows xp clients and zentyal server. i installed "zentyal-desktop" on ubuntu, and it can login with a domain user, but the changes are not uploaded to the server. anyone had a experience about this? thanks!
<vantage> tiim swap is 2 gigs
<red2kic> LarsTorben: Easy? You're putting yourself in the path of hurts trying to change a single name.
<vantage> altho the weird thing is ubuntu didnt automoaticly setup fstab for my swap
<LarsTorben> how to change name
<ruben_hood> i did it sucesfully* i mean
<vantage> it jsut commented where it was it was weird
<LarsTorben> please help me
<ikonia> LarsTorben: change what name ?
<red2kic> LarsTorben: You want remaster. I gave you the ubottu command.
<red2kic> ikonia: "Install Ubuntu 10.10" --> "Install Larsbutunu 10.10"
<astley> the network manager or wicd wont accept my wireless wep or open(no security) networks, it asked for a default keyring so i deleted it and it still wont connect. anyone have a simillar problem? i use the ralink 5390 chipset...please help
<ikonia> LarsTorben: we don't support your custom distro builds so please don't ask
<vantage> red2kic so just accept the way it is?
<red2kic> vantage: Accept exactly what?
<cdbs> LarsTorben: Probably your distro has its own IRC channel, you can check that out. This channel is for Ubuntu only questions
<vantage> red2kic lol my lagy enviroment
<induz> what can be the problem
<red2kic> vantage: Go ahead and install 64bit if you think it'll improve your experience.
<ruan> im trying to download a file, but i cant download it from firefox, chromium, or wget.
<red2kic> vantage: Furthurmore, you could avoid using bundled software by starting off with minimal iso and install simple gnome.
<vantage> red2kic no i am honestly asking for your opinion. I understand that the 64bit might not make any difference but is there any other suggestiosn?
<LarsTorben> can somebody help me
<ruan> 4shared does nothing when i click the link
<LarsTorben> hehe
<ikonia> red2kic: what is the url
<vantage> red2kic I DID! lol
<red2kic> ikonia: For what?
<ikonia> LarsTorben: no, it's not supported here, please stop asking
<astley> the network manager or wicd wont accept my wireless wep or open(no security) networks, it asked for a default keyring so i deleted it and it still wont connect. anyone have a simillar problem? i use the ralink 5390 chipset...please help
<tiim> Vantage: not really
<LarsTorben> no i have other question
<red2kic> vantage: This? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<vantage> ltiim not really what?
<ikonia> red2kic: sorry, that was for ruan
<LarsTorben> i dont know if i should use 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04 on productive
<ikonia> LarsTorben: thenk ask them
<ruan> ikonia: http://www.4shared.com/get/PdOPiQSB/FIFA_Music_Tools.html
<tiim> Vantage: 64 bit lets you access more than 4 gb ram, and can improve performance in things like video playback, photo editing
<red2kic> vantage: Install htop. See if anything is acting up. High CPU/MEM, etc.
<ikonia> LarsTorben: 10.04 or 1.0.10, your choice
<Incarus6> LarsTorben, 11.04 isn't stable yet, i would recommend 10.10 and 10.04 for long time support
<LarsTorben> okay 10.10 only supported one year ?
<vantage> htop is just a gui for top/
<LarsTorben> that isnt much mh ..
<ikonia> LarsTorben: 18 months
<LarsTorben> yes but now
<LarsTorben> right now there only 1 year
<red2kic> vantage: ncurse-based and it has colors! :)
<ikonia> LarsTorben: then use 10.04
<tiim> Lol colours!
<LarsTorben> pl
<LarsTorben> ok
<sumedh> Hi!
<LarsTorben> can i get font ubuntu in 10.04 ?
<sumedh> I need sum help here
<sumedh> :'(
<ikonia> LarsTorben: you can get many fonts, it is documented on https://help.ubuntu.com
<astley> the network manager or wicd wont accept my wireless wep or open(no security) networks, it asked for a default keyring so i deleted it and it still wont connect. anyone have a simillar problem? i use the ralink 5390 chipset...please help
<ruan> LarsTorben: the font ubuntu is available on ubuntu..always.
<sumedh> Can sum 1 help me?
<cdbs> !ask | sumedh
<ubottu> sumedh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tiim> Vantage: also, if you have a nice vidya card and its desktop performance thats bothering you, make sure xorg is loading the driver for it correcly
<bubblegummybear> sumedh: just ask
<sumedh> K!
<alk> sumedh: irc eticate is to ask questions, not ask to ask questions :)
<LarsTorben> ruan: the new ubuntu own font
<LarsTorben> is only on the 10.10
<alk> etiquette even
<vantage> red2kic , tiim yea X is the problem
<astley> has anyone read my post?
<ikonia> LarsTorben: the URL I've just given you has documentation on how to get fonts
<ruben_hood> somebody knows how to make roaming profiles in ubuntu clients and a zentyal server? i did it succesfully with windows xp clients and zentyal server. i installed "zentyal-desktop" on ubuntu, and it can login with a domain user, but the changes are not uploaded to the server. anyone had a experience about this? thanks!
<lindley> server/irc.starlink-irc.org
<alk> astley: i read it ;)
<ikonia> !info zentyal-desktop
<ubottu> Package zentyal-desktop does not exist in maverick
<astley> alk: thank you dearly
<ikonia> ruben_hood where did you get that package
<vantage> red2kic where do they keep the xorg.conf ? its not /etc/X11/Xorg.conf?
<alk> :) can't help I'm afraid
<Incarus6> vantage, it is, but empty by defualt (*xorg.conf)
<tiim> Vantage; xorg.log is at /var/log/xorg0.log
<sumedh> I am Using ACER 5745G laptop having Nvidia GT330M 1GB Graphics card!!! Whenever I install its driver on ubunto or Mint and I restart it It doesnt boot like ususual It boots in a terminal mode i believe wherein i have to type my username and all I dont see the graphical login!
<LarsTorben> any confusion writes
<LarsTorben> I think we should make a snake
<astley> alk: at least you read it :0)
<Incarus6> tiim, he meant the xorg.conf, not the log file
<ruan> sumedh: does it boot if you type "startx"?
<sumedh> no
<ikonia> LarsTorben: please keep it to ubuntu support discussion please
<ruan> sumedh: any errors?
<sumedh> no errors!
<sumedh> Driver installs successfully
<sumedh> I also cant run xnvidia-config
<sumedh> no response
<LarsTorben> hope somebody help me
<ikonia> LarsTorben: with what, you keep asking for help, but not stating a question
<Incarus6> sumedh, nvidia-settings ia graphical only
<LarsTorben> my question i wrote below
<suicidolt> apparently transmission has permissions errors/
<steff12321> How do i mount a harddrive in xubuntu livecd?
<LarsTorben> how can i use then the ubuntu fonts into ubuntu 1010
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<suicidolt> how do I fix that?
<ikonia> LarsTorben I gave you a URL that shows you how to install fonts
<sumedh> @Incarus6 :Ya but I dont see dem to
<steff12321> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Incarus6> sumedh, yes, because your xserver isnt running. can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ruan> how come if i try to drag n drop files from an archive, it says i dont have permission, but if i click extract, it extracts successfully. to the same folder
<LarsTorben> can somebody help
<sumedh> where?
<ikonia> LarsTorben with what?
<Incarus6> !pastebin | sumedh
<ubottu> sumedh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LarsTorben> i wrote already the question
<LarsTorben> how can i use then the ubuntu fonts into ubuntu 1010
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<ikonia> LarsTorben: I already answered it
<LarsTorben> where
<LarsTorben> all people writes cant read that xD
<Incarus6> LarsTorben, please write 10.10 instead of 1010
<ikonia> LarsTorben: I gave you a URL that shows you how to find and install fonts
<sumedh> I mean what do I post?
<LarsTorben> sumedh:
<sumedh> I exactly dont noe d prob!
<LarsTorben> !pastebin | sumedh
<ubottu> sumedh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Incarus6> sumedh, the file"/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<sumedh> :O
<sumedh> K!
<vantage> tiim  yea its not super intuitive to figure out what driver their using via xorg.0.log
<amber995> hi, Can some please tell me how to wakeup a status D process? Im backing up some files and I really dont want to kill the process. I have looked on Google and I cant find any decent material
<dehiho> hi to all i need help in compiz, whe i do compiz --replace my system became very very overhead,  i can't ever move mouse, can someone help me?
<sumedh> and den how will it help me?
<induz> i think i have to go to setup to get the error corrected
<Incarus6> sumedh, and give me the link to it.
<induz> is any one uses k3b here
<sumedh> K!
<steff12321> Anyone know how to see the hdds connected to my comp?? Im running livecd
<cdbs> sumedh: stop that please
<cdbs> sumedh: oops, sorry, I missed one line of communication. Blame lag
<ruan> steff12321: sudo fdisk -l  from a terminal
<amber995> <amber995> hi, Can some please tell me how to wakeup a status D process? Im backing up some files and I really dont want to kill the process. I have looked on Google and I cant find any decent material
<dnivra> steff12321, try the command 'sudo blkid', might be what you are looking for.
<dnivra> steff12321, or try opening gparted or applications -> disk usage analyzer.
<steff12321> dnivra, Would my hdd be the TYPE: ext4 or the TYPE:swap??
<debugger> lol ban evasion
<debugger> you mad
<dehiho> hi to all i need help in compiz, whe i do compiz --replace my system became very very overhead,  i can't never move mouse, can someone help me?
<debugger> dehiho
<ruan> steff12321: type is not a hard drive, but rather the partition's format
<Incarus6> debugger, we are not in 4chan here
<dnivra> ext4/ntfs/fat depending on what is the FS type. swap would be a partition of local hard disk though i believe.
<debugger> Incarus6,deal with it
<debugger> dehiho.what`s your video card
<debugger> name
<steff12321> ruan, And how would i mount the harddrive??
<dehiho> the cpu usage is 90%
<debugger> ouch
<phonex01> hi guys is there any software like file recovery for ubuntu ?
<AegNuddel> Okay... I have a computer that is not connected to the internet.  I need to install some programs...where can I get .deb files to write to a CD-R?
<ruan> steff12321: mount /dev/whatever /mnt/harddrive
<debugger> if it`s intel it overheat because of driver
<debugger> is it intel or nvidia?
<ruan> steff12321: get the device name first
<czardoz> AegNuddel, you can downloadthen off the web
<steff12321> AegNuddel, try looking on the online repos, though your best bet would be to buy a net adapter, use it, and then return it
<steff12321> ruan, /dev/sda1 would be the device name?
<cdbs> dehiho: I guess compiz' running already, before you run --replace?
<alkisg> AegNuddel: `apt-get install program` and then get the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives, and put them to the other computer in the same place
<suicidolt> transmission client is having issues, and google says it's a permissions issue.  How do I fix it?
<Incarus6> AegNuddel, or at packages.ubuntu.com
<ruan> steff12321: yes that is a valid device name
<steff12321> ruan, thanks :)
<cdbs> dehiho: Which version of Ubuntu are you using, and what is the level of 'Visual effects' set to, in System->Preferences->Appearance?
<steff12321> ruan, mount: mount point /mnt/harddrive does not exist
<ruan> steff12321: sudo mkdir /mnt/harddrive
<ruan> steff12321: also, sudo mount
<steff12321> ruan, twas what i was thinking :DD
<LarsTorben> hello
<LarsTorben> help me
<shadow66142000> My ubuntu server seemed to stop connecting to the internet. Everything within the network is available just not outside. http://pastie.org/1693108 Hoping someone can help me with this
<AegNuddel> ooh I think chrome made this easier
<steff12321> shadow66142000, im gonna go ahead and guess the network IS connected to the initernet?
<shadow66142000> correct
<steff12321> ruan, it doesnt so anything, terminal just skipped a line, and then nothing is happening
<ruan> steff12321: are you sure nothing is in /mnt/harddrive?
<steff12321> shadow66142000, your best bet would be to assign a static IP to your ubuntu comp
<cdbs> !ask | LarsTorben
<shadow66142000> I have
<ubottu> LarsTorben: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadow66142000> steff12321 the local network is available just not anything outside
<steff12321> shadow66142000, what is the IP of your router, followed by the IP that you assigned your comp?
<shadow66142000> 192.168.1.1
<shadow66142000> 192.168.1.12
<steff12321> shadow66142000, that wont work, try assigning it 192.168.1.80
<triplex> #help
<triplex> hello
<shadow66142000> I don't understand. It was working this way
<steff12321> ruan, nothing in that directory, this is a livecd though, could that be the problem?
<ruan> steff12321: doubt it. maybe you need an extra option
<ajonesfl> is there a website that list the freenode rooms
<mafya> boa tarde
<alkisg> shadow66142000: what's the result of `route -n` ?
<ruan> steff12321: did you run sudo mount?
<steff12321> shadow66142000, because 192.168.1.12 is an IP that would normally be assigned by the DHCP server
<steff12321> ruan, yeah, i did sudo
<triplex> #commands
<mafya> alguem sabe o canal para ubuntu
<shadow66142000> ah
<mafya> dicas etc
<coyc> интересно)
<shadow66142000> that's making sense. I've recently added several devices
<steff12321> shadow66142000, had the same problem about a year ago
<oCean> !es | mafya
<ubottu> mafya: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<czardoz> !ru | coyc
<ubottu> coyc: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<steff12321> oCean, its actually portugese, not spanish ;)
<ruan> steff12321: try sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt/harddrive
<oCean> !br | mafya
<ubottu> mafya: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<oCean> steff12321: yeah, i just noticed
<ruan> steff12321: if ext4 is the filesystem
<steff12321> ruan, thanks :)
<AegNuddel> actually I believe "alguem" is NOT Spanish but Portuguese!
<steff12321> ruan, still not doing anything
<steff12321> AegNuddel, that is correct
<ruan> steff12321: hmm
<steff12321> AegNuddel, could also be a typo
<ruan> i have no idea if chmod might do anything
<steff12321> ruan, is there any other way i could copy the files from my hard drive?
<AegNuddel> maybe
<coyc> ubottu: sorry, I didn't know that russian is forbidden is this room))
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HelloWorld321> How do I install Sun Java 6?  I'm trying to install sun java 6 (as per http://greeennotebook.com/2010/09/eclipse-cc-cdt-python-pydev-and-qt-qt4-plugins-installation-tutorial-for-ubuntu-10-04/), and when I type [sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-fonts], it says there is no release candidate for any of them.
<steff12321> coyc, this is an english only room mate
<ruan> HelloWorld321: try sudo apt-get update?
<steff12321> ruan, still not doing anything
<Dan08> mafya, #ubuntu-pt
<steff12321> ruan, i have xubuntu, btw
<oCean> Dan08: he's long gone
<raven> where are htdocs?
<Dan08> ocean ohh :\ lol ok
<ruan> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<steff12321> ruan, i read that
<coyc> steff12321: relax, I was just curious about russian. Actually I'm Ukranian, but to you guys it's the same. Actually you don't care ^_^
<Dan08> coyc i care !! <3
<steff12321> coyc, thats pretty cool, i have a friend tgats from there, unfortunately, we are not allowed to chat here :S
<suicidolt> anyone know what's wrong with transmission clint?  it says "error unable to save resume file: too many open files"
<steff12321> suicidolt, look in the settings, you set a setting that lets you only open a certain amount of torrents
<ruan> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dan08> "chmod a+a /everything" ;)
<shadow66142000> stef12321 thank you. changing my ip worked liked a charm
<romme> what can i do if colors inside GNU Screen are slightly darker than in my normal console?
<steff12321> shadow66142000, no problem :))
<romme> i'm not using a framebuffer, so i'm limited to 8 colors anyway
<suicidolt> steff12321:  how do I do that?
<ruan> is there a cli file manager? like a gui. like mocp's 'file manager'
<HelloWorld321> ruan: I just did an apt-update, but there's still no release candidate for sun-java-6-jre
<steff12321> shadow66142000, if you prefer, you can change it to anything alse, as long as the last set of numbers do NOT start in a 1 or a 0
<steff12321> suicidolt, go to the preferences
<steff12321> suicidolt, i believe its edit >preferences
<raven> where is the htdocs folder?
<oCean> raven: default is /var/www I think
<coyc> who have heard about casey the punisher?
<oCean> coyc: what?
<raven> oCean, hi
<shadow66142000> steff12321 any idea why it would stop working?
<steff12321> shadow66142000, it just stopped working?
<suicidolt> steff12321: thanks, that's better than the properties, button, but I don't see a limit  anywhere
<shadow66142000> it was working after the reboot when I pinged google. when I went to get latest updates it's not resolving now
<coyc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb-wHmWs-Ec&feature=related
<oCean> coyc: stop that!
<steff12321> shadow66142000, Hmmmmmm, try: ifconfig/release
<steff12321> shadow66142000, and then ifconfig/renew
<Dan08> im going idle now ;)
<coyc> oCean: stop what?
<oCean> coyc: this is ubuntu support channel, you are way off topic
<HelloWorld321> k: I found it.  I've been following the instructions for "Linux" at Sun Microsystems.  There's a seperate howto for Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<steff12321> !ot | coyc
<ubottu> coyc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coyc> oCean: oh, I'm sorry didn't know. Really sorry
<sumedh> Hey Its sumedh back
<sumedh> ne1 remembrs my prob?
<sumedh> Hello!
<sumedh> Can ne1 help me?
<steff12321> what do you need?
<sumedh> K!
<steff12321> !ask | sumedh
<ubottu> sumedh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<romme> oops, i need to elaborate: i observe that behaviour only in Vim
<steff12321> sumedh, what is your question ??
<steff12321> im out
<steff12321> laters
<Dan08> leters
<sumedh> I use Acer 5745G with Nvidia DT 330M 1gb graphics card! After I install its driver and restart my laptop doesnt login like normal in graphical mode! It asks my username na all terminal mode or whatever u call it!!! And I can never see my desktop until I boot from generic mode n reset graphics settings!
<Dan08> laters*
<vantage> how does ubuntu install handle alocating space for swap?
<sumedh> Xo can ne1 help?
<vantage> UUID=5110f24a-1121-49b8-a1e2-bdd7f302ad05 none            swap    sw              0       0 where is this???
<Whitor> sumedh, go into your bios and turn off the dynamic video adapter function
<sumedh> ???
<sumedh> really???
<w_w> Does it make a difference if I use the netbook version of Ubuntu for Wubi or do I need the desktop only?
<sumedh> I mean I use Win 7 wid no prob!
<sumedh> Bt same prob when I use Mint!
<Whitor> sumedh, laptops these days can switch between integrated GPU (usually intel) and a higher performing GPU
<sumedh> Ya I noe!
<Whitor> sumedh, the drivers with this -switching- capability only work in windows right now
<sumedh> Bt u want me to disable My gfx card?
<sumedh> :O
<Whitor> sumedh, so go force your video to use the external one ... not the onboard
<Whitor> no I don't want you to disable your video entirely ... just turn off the switching feature
<sumedh> So when I disable it I cant switch to my intel gfx card from win 7 also?
<sumedh> :(
<Whitor> correct. win7 will be forced to use the Nvidea GPU
<benoitdo> hi guys, anyone tried the remote desktop feature in ubuntu 10.10. It's super slow between 2 machines connected on the same subnet on the same 1GBit switch?
 * Whitor is still using 10.04
<sumedh> :'( I loved d powes switch feature from acer!
<sumedh> Still when I do it u think prob will be solved?
<sacarlson> benoitdo: can you see both screens at the same time?  if so look at quicksynergy instead of vnc
<Whitor> sumedh, don't know ... ask Acer for drivers for linux
<sacarlson> benoitdo: but I have seen good vnc over my 100mb/s local net so not sure what you consider slow
<usr_> hello, Im looking for an app or command line to find cloned files in an external hdd and delete the older versions, any suggestions?
<shadow66142000> stef12321 does this mean anything? I can change my static ip and for a couple of minutes I can resolv address outside the network, but then it stops.
<shadow66142000> I can then set a new IP and it will work, but then quite
<benoitdo> 		sacarison: i cannot see the screens which is why i need something like vnc
<sumedh> They dont have any!
<sacarlson> usr_: maybe a bash script that looks for a mach in  md5sum of each file
<benoitdo> slow means when i move the mouse, it only moves twice a sec or less
<needlez> sumedh: what is your issue exactly?? your login not showing up?? so you have to login thru command prompt? startx then to bring up desktop??
<sacarlson> benoitdo: must be some problem in your network?  it's not that slow normaly
<ruben_hood> somebody knows how to make roaming profiles in ubuntu clients and a zentyal server? i did it succesfully with windows xp clients and zentyal server. i installed "zentyal-desktop" on ubuntu, and it can login with a domain user, but the changes are not uploaded to the server. anyone had a experience about this? thanks!
<sacarlson> benoitdo: is one on wifi, I've had slow things like that on my net that were on my wifi section
<benoitdo> sacarlson: no, network is superfast. we regulary copy 10gb files between machines in about 3 min
<sumedh> startx gives me a fatal error: no screens found
<s5fs> Anyone here using a Seagate Momentus XT?
<benoitdo> sacarlson: no wifi being involved
<sacarlson> benoitdo: what vnc software are you using on each side?
<benoitdo> vinagre on the client, desktop sharing on server
<benoitdo> nothing more than stock install
<shadow66142000> I'm having issues connect to the internet with my Ubuntu server. If I create a new static ip and then reboot, it will be able to connect to the inter for about 3 minutes and then I get 'host cannot be found'. I can then change my ip address again repeat the process exactly like the first time. Any ideas what is going on?
<shadow66142000> driver issue maybe?
<s5fs> shadow66142000: when you get the host errors, does nslookup work? can you ping anything?
<sacarlson> benoitdo: not sure maybe take a quick look with wireshark and see if it's the net otherwise must be slow render for some reason
<shadow66142000> I can ping anything within my network
<shadow66142000> but that's it
<s5fs> shadow66142000: and you can resolve hostnames like google.com, pants.com, etc? stuff that wouldn't be cached
<shadow66142000> only for the first 3minutes or so
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: sounds like a network manager problem  maybe try stop it
<s5fs> shadow66142000: no other hosts affected, just one?
<benoitdo> sacarlson: it seems that iit is common knowledge that remote desktop is very slow on ubuntu. i am really looking for the best alternative
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: try sudo service network-manager stop
<shadow66142000> sacarlson unrecognized service
<shadow66142000> s5fs yeah just this server is having the issue
<usr_> sacarlson, do you have an idea on how I could do it?
<morq> hi, can someone please tell me how to install HDMI Audio on for a nvidia ION, i googled but cant find it
<s5fs> shadow66142000: okay, so are you unable to ping after 3min? i mean, after 3min NOTHING works, right?
<morq> has someone HDMI audio runnig with a nvidia card? is it possible?
<shadow66142000> s5fs - only the local network. nothing outside
<Buceph> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a live cd, but when it loads all I get is the Ubuntu background with nothing else on it.
<ner0x> Any idea why when I click my "Places/Home" it opens up Rhythmbox?
<vantage> how can i define program i want to excute when i run fluxbox.
<induz> how to setup k3b for cloning a CD??
<s5fs> shadow66142000: okay, if after 3min you can ping internally but not externally, we have two things to check:  1. name resolution and 2. default route
<Socky_> Hey all.  I understand how to add apps to my startup applications menu, but how do i add services.  Like I want /etc/init.d/twonkyserver start  to start when the system boots
<shadow66142000> I just tried restarting and the internet didn't come back. It seems that it requires me to change my ip to get those 3minutes of internet
<Whitor> vantage, make a script that starts both programs ... then use that script
<shadow66142000> k
<vantage> whitor i think the answer was .fluxbox/startup
<shadow66142000> resolv.conf is nameserver 8.8.8.8
<s5fs> shadow66142000: after 3min, you can ping internally. does dns still work? can you ping your dns server?
<Whitor> vantage, I didn't see that answered.
<induz> it gives me this error http://i.imgur.com/AyxVH.png
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: stop letting network-manager mess you up,  I've seen it alot kill it
<s5fs> shadow66142000: do you not have a local dns server? why use googles?
<vantage> whitor it wasn't but that would have been the correct one
<shadow66142000> no
<induz> does my DVD writer has a problem or k3b has to be setup
<shadow66142000> this is only used as a media server and local web development
<Guest49152> i just installed netbook remix and hate it how do i change back?
<Whitor> vantage, I didn't realize this was a test
<vantage> whitor it was not i just found the correct answer and decided to share
<Jorn_H> how do you change back from nethbook remix to regular look
<s5fs> shadow66142000: sacarlson thinks it's network-manager, can you see if you have it installed?  (dpkg -l |grep network-manager)
<Buceph> Anyone know why an install would hang on a screen with the ubuntu background but with no options? It also has become unresponsive, i.e. mouse not working?
<phoenixsampras> HELP how to play BLUERAY movies on Ubuntu??
<_antant> Hey. When I shut down I get 'ubuntu' in the centre of my screen and a load of termination info. How do I change that to a shutdown image?
<sacarlson> s5fs: network-manger is installed default
<s5fs> Buceph: when it freezes, can you get to another terminal using ctrl+alt+f1  (go back by using ctrl+alt+f7)
<oCean> !codecs | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_antant> When I say I get 'ubuntu', I don't mean an image. I mean in text format
<shadow66142000> s5fs grep for network-manager doesn't return anything
<s5fs> sacarlson: agreed, but I don't know if someone removed it already. he said he couldn't stop the service earlier, so I'm guessing it may not be there.
<shadow66142000> is it installed by default on the server edition?
<shadow66142000> I didn't install it
<shadow66142000> k
<sysop3> ok have a wierd one. trying to read the same dvd in the same usb dvd drive on two different machine. the ubuntu server 10.10 wont and I cant figure out why. I installed libdvdread4   and libdvdcss2
<Buceph> s5fs: no, it's completely unresponsive.
<aZu> hey guys i'm having trouble with the power settings on xub 10.10
<sysop3> its a movie
<sysop3> its the decss that doesnt work.
<sysop3> not decss but libdvdcss2 I mean
<s5fs> shadow66142000: okay, since your dns server is on the public internet, we can't check name resolution separately
<sysop3> I am having problems with css
<shadow66142000> btw this setup was working fine.
<shadow66142000> k
<s5fs> shadow66142000: wait, so it was fine and then just stopped? did you patch or anything? anyone else manage that box?
<aZu> anyone know what i can do about blank screens after closing a laptop lid?
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: or did you try starting dhclient that would do the same thing if it continued to run
<shadow66142000> no just me
<suicidolt> I downloaded an update for seamonkey, but I don't know how to use it...
<RootWeiller> o/
<shadow66142000> don't think so. I run updates but haven't done much on it lately
<shadow66142000> except two days ago I added a new drive and configured it
<phoenixsampras> movie player aint playing my BLUERAY disk, why?
<s5fs> shadow66142000: I wouldn't expect a new disk to bork anything. did you reboot?
<shadow66142000> yep. no I wouldn't either
<Alphos> hiya people :)
<Alphos> what could be the reason for ctrl-U to suddenly stop doing anything when trying to type chars using their code ?
<s5fs> shadow66142000: okay, a reboot would start services when it comes back up. as sacarlson stated, check if dhclient is running (ps -ef|grep dhclient)
<sacarlson> phoenixsampras: did you install the restricted extra package?
<shadow66142000> k. sorry sacarlson, must have missed that
<phoenixsampras> sacarlson: yeh
<_antant> Hey. When I shut down I get 'ubuntu' in the centre of my screen (text format, not image) and a load of termination info. How do I change that to a shutdown image?
<sacarlson> phoenixsampras: I'm not sure I don't have a blueray disk oh and maybe you don't eather?
<cholls> how to make compile configure ruby for webcam skype program tetris play with friends ??
<phoenixsampras> i have a pile of bluerays...
<phoenixsampras> so are you saying Ubuntu has Crippled multimedia support?
<cholls> i make apt-get install -i --force-architecture=mips skype program
<suicidolt> how do I update seamonkey?
<nikolaj_basher> how can I remove "-" from the signature in evolution
<cholls> working skype not can call friend, not can see webcam when call friend, not play tetris when webcam on call friend with talking !!
<uza> hello
<OerHeks> phoenixsampras, i read about a indirect way of playing blue ray tru streaming > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/bluray-playback-on-ubuntu/
<uza> is there someone here who familar with xbmc live
<sacarlson> cholls:  is that all one thing? I guess not.  install ruby , install skype , look in synaptic
<shadow66142000> s5fs this is what it returns
<shadow66142000> http://pastie.org/1693388
<edbian> suicidolt, sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<uza> is there someone here who familar with xbmc live
<uza> ?
<cholls> skype is not call friend ruby when tetris ??
<s5fs> shadow66142000: okay, you're not running dhclient, that's good. too bad tho, would've been an easy fix, haha
<uza> anyone srry for the english
<shadow66142000> lol
<OerHeks> phoenixsampras, help us 'do the drm'
<cholls> how to synaptic make skype installing while talking skype call upon friend ruby with tetris ??
<Eren> hello, I've followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , however, there seems no "aticonfig" binary installed
<shadow66142000> I'm not sure why I would be since I'm setting a static ip
<s5fs> shadow66142000: are you sure the IP you are using isn't already in use?
<eamon> cholls: www.tetrisfriends.com www.skype.com
<Eren> the old propriaty driver does not work, btw
<Eren> the one I installed via package manager
<phoenixsampras> OerHeks: well, makekvm doesnt work anymore, its a paid solution
<s5fs> shadow66142000: we should check the routing tables. use "route" to view your routes. do this before and after it breaks.
<cholls> eamon, i make try after ruby friend stop alcohol beating trash can solaris .. thankwise !!
<uza> anyone srry for the english
<shadow66142000> s5fs: k
<sacarlson> cholls: go to the skype.com site to get the deb file or the repository to add to install it.  the others tetris and ruby are already in the repository, just run synaptic from System>Adminstration>Synaptic package manager  and find ruby and tetris
<uza> is there someone here who familar with xbmc live and can help me understand something
<[TK]D-Fender> uza: That is another distro, not Ubuntu and is not supported here.
<uza> ok thank you
<s5fs> shadow66142000: back in a few
<MC8> How do I get the wind speed back into the top bar?
<induz> how to allow permission on k3b??
<induz> to clone a CD/
<eamon> uza: you're better off asking the question "don''t ask to ask, just ask!"
<_antant> aemon, here's one for ya. When I shut down I get 'ubuntu' in the centre of my screen (text format, not image) and a load of termination info. How do I change that to a shutdown image?
<eamon> induz: add user to groups cd-rom and burning
<eamon> !groups
<lkj> hello
<xim> Good evening, gentlemen. I am currently testing "natty". Lots of stuff I like =)
<aZu3> eamon, i can't get lid.sh to work properly
<xim> I like the jumping icon in firefox when I open a link in other programs
<xim> And was wondering if I could get the bell in terminal to do the same!
<l0rdy_> Hi
<l0rdy_> Who can help me in Java please ?
<shadow66142000> s5fs: here are the results of route
<shadow66142000> http://pastie.org/1693417
<xim> I use irssi all the time, and when someone says anything, is sends a bell
<vantage> ok so i was installing wine. But apparently i had forgotten how to accept the terms so i hit clt c thinking that twas the exit. Is there a way to continue the install or do i have remove the lock file and start over?
<_antant> any idea, eamon?
<xim> But the bell doesn't do _anything_
<greppy> !natty | xim
<ubottu> xim: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<induz> i am the user and admin at the same time
<fsdfdfd> somebody know how to change
<l0rdy_> I need some help in java
<tacc> hi, i'm installning ubuntu 10.10 but i get the error message "Bootloader install failed" - howto proceed?
<xim> greppy: Thanks =)
<l0rdy_> please
<_antant> I've tried installing the plymouth configurator, no luck
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: is that when it's not working?  that looks good
<eamon> induz: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/disabling-cd-burner-write-access-363576/
<eamon> hope that answers your question
<shadow66142000> the top section is when it's up
<shadow66142000> the bottom section is when it's down
<shadow66142000> they do change
<fsdfdfd> how to change the
<fsdfdfd> install ubuntu 10 10
<fsdfdfd> .
<vantage> ok so i was installing wine. But apparently i had forgotten how to accept the terms so i hit clt c thinking that twas the exit. Is there a way to continue the install or do i have remove the lock file and start over??? anyone
<lkj> is a known bug of sudo(or sth) that is possible to gain autorized sudo session within, remote or local, new created shell, in situation when old shell with active authorization was closed a moment before new shell is created?
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: ok I missed that ya the bottom is bad like the network was down and up again without route added
<edbian> lkj, sudo from one shell does not transfer to another
<eamon> _antant: I don't know about that. Try searching the forums for "costomise shutdown/poweeroff or similar
<_antant> well I get the same for booting up
<lkj> edbian: it is, I' afraid..
<edbian> lkj, It is not.  I just tested it.
<shadow66142000> sacarlson: I'm not sure what this means exactly. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<_antant> It's really iritating
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: what does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<phoenixsampras> Ubuntu doesnt support Blueray!
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: yes many things could cause that if that's what you told the interface to do
<edbian> phoenixsampras, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<eamon> _antant: try installing a custom bootloader
<eamon> you can but your own splash image there
<eamon> *put
<joshwebb> Has anyone else had to deal with a Windows Vista error code 0x80070043 while trying to access a Samba shared directory?
<_antant> any suggestions?
<_antant> on which
<shadow66142000> sacarlson: http://pastie.org/1693443
<zer0s> hey guys can you help me get lidbtn working properly?
<eamon> !grub2 | _antant
<ubottu> _antant: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hilary> hey, can anybody help me with samba
<eamon> _antant: when following that guide, before installing grub in the MBR, look at man grub for framebuffer support and put the image you want there
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: that looks good to me not sure why it would do that then
<joshwebb> I can access the drive that Ubuntu is installed on but not the 2 TB drive I want with Samba
<lkj> eamon: did you try to sudo on new shell created just after you exited from already authorized shell?
<hilary> can somebody please help me with samba
<induz> eamon, is there any command that i can use to give the permission
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: unless one of the other network mangers are running like wicd or network-manger or ??
<VegaMan> quick question...
<tacc> does anyone know a good tutorial to manually install a bootloader to Ubuntu 10.10
<shadow66142000> sacarlson: this is the server edition. I'm not sure what is installed by default, but I haven't installed any. I set this up manually.
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: did you try the stop command I gave you before?
<VegaMan> anyone know how to get sound to work to my TV using HDMI?
<shadow66142000> sacarlson: which?
<VegaMan> I've read a lot of forums but either i dunno what i'm doing or it doesnt work
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: sudo service network-manager stop
<eamon> induz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<eamon> induz: add to group cdrom
<ner0x> If you copied over something, can you undo it? :-/
<shadow66142000> ah yeah. network-manager: unrecognized service
<eamon> !grub2 | tacc
<ubottu> tacc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> shadow66142000: but even if it was running it shouldn't cause a problem with what I see in you interfaces file so what else could be changing it?
<jo> Hi
<eamon> hi
<Guest62386> hi
<Guest62386> hi
<VegaMan> hi?
<Dan08> hi
<Krycek> hi
<tacc> ubottu: ok i'll try that thnx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Krycek> yey
<eamon> no problem tacc
<jo> how to uptdae Seamonkey (I have Unbuntu 10.10 32 bits)
<eamon> jo: apt0get install seamonkey
<clincher> hi
<eamon> hi clincher
<shadow66142000> sacarlson s5fs: thanks for the help. I'm going to look into a few things and if I continue to have the problem I'll repost with summary of our results. thx
<lkj> eamon: did you ignore my last question intentionally?
<Alphos> any reason why ctrl-shift-U wouldn't "work" (does not show the underlined u, does not allow to type the hex code of a char to get the char, hex code is typed "plain" and not transformed into the char) ?
<s5fs> shadow66142000: best of luck
<eamon> lkj: fairly sure i answered it... what was it again?
<jo> eamon i have ever seamonkey an I dont lose my data
<Alphanaut> hey all, im trying to boot clonezilla from a partition on /dev/sda7 on the one and only hard drive in my machine, however the grub2 config needs some info "set root=(hd0,4)" and i dont know what the 4 is in those quotes
<eamon> 19:36 < lkj> eamon: did you try to sudo on new shell created just after you exited from  already authorized shell?
<cdg> If I select the "encrypted home folder" option in the installer, does this encrypt swap also or just /home? Is there a reason to encrypt swap?
<Alphanaut> grub has the menu entry and tries to load clonezilla but it's not working, any ideas what "set root=(hd0,4)" is?
<Alphanaut> the 4 rather
<eamon> I ignored that lkj cause I didn't ask a question
<Tigger__> hi
<eamon> hi Tigger__
<Tigger__> hi eamon :)
<jo> il y a des francais ici ?
<sacarlson> Alphanaut: that would be /dev/sda4 I guess
<red2kic> cdg: If you're using Ubuntu Desktop / LiveCD, then I think it only encrypt swap using cryptfs.
<mickster04> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<red2kic> cdg: Err, home, I mean. Not swap.
<eamon> jo: non #ubuntu-fr - vas y
<jo> thanks emon :)
<karlo94> I just installed ubuntu on my brothers pc, and I can't find any good beginners tut  for him, (he was windows user xD), any link? :D
<cdg> red2kic: OK, is there any advantage to encrypting swap?
<simone_> ciao
<Alphanaut> well no set root=(hd0,4) is an example, i set it to set root=(hd0,7) however it cant find the vmlinux image to load so i'm guessing the 4 means something else
<jo> join #ubuntu-fr
<jo> #join ubuntu-fr
<lkj> eamon: sorry.. sorry.. my mistake I was trying to communicate with edbian
<eamon> jo  /join
<edbian> lkj, What's up?
<lkj> edbian: did you try to sudo on new shell created just after you exited from already authorized shell?
<sacarlson> Alphanaut: I could mean 3 not sure it starts from 1 or 0
<eamon> Alphanaut: it starts from 0
<lkj> edbian: I'm asking to be sure.. I have this situation on two machines
<edbian> lkj, I open two shells.  In the first I type sudo aptitude update.  It asks for password.  If I type the same command in the other shell it also asks for password.  However if I type that command into the first shell twice in a row, the second time it will not ask me for my password (because sudo caches the password for a bit)
<sacarlson> Alphanaut: well I know the first (hdX   starts from 0 and becomes sda  so maybe (hd0,0) is sda1
<edbian> lkj, Now, I'm running sudo on my Debian 6.0 machine but I would be surprised if the behavior was different.
<disappearedng> what is the thing that allows 2 computers to share a desktop space (I can drag something over to the other screen for exmaple or share mous)
<edbian> disappearedng, synergy
<lkj> edbian: Ok.. on Ubuntu I open shell. In the firs I type sudo commad, then typing my password and after command execution I type exit... then I run second shell and I can sudo without password.. I is not normal behaviour, I guess
<joshwebb> Why would one Samba share work, and another not work if they have the exact same parameters but different paths?
<naryfa> hey, is there any other (gentlier) way of shutting down a process or do I have to use kill?
<sacarlson> Alphanaut: the wierd thing is they change then numbering from grub legacy to grub2 and also not sure if it matches what's seen in bios
<Alphanaut> dang it
<edbian> lkj, That is not the behavior I am seeing
<red2kic> naryfa: kill $(pidof firefox) -- I guess.
<Alphanaut> well i notice ubuntu boots from set root=(hd0,msdos5)
<edbian> naryfa, Clicking the x on the window
<Alphanaut> so i guess msdos5 is the format
<Alphanaut> my win7 part is set root=(hd0,msdos1)
<_antant> Would it be a problem to reinstall grub from within my current ubuntu install?
<naryfa> red2kic: thanks
<lkj> edbian: You are using Debian.. that is variable..
<edbian> lkj, Apparently
<duncan-nz> NEW: windows 7 wipes out my MBR - how do I get ubuntu 10.10 back? I link would be fine.
<naryfa> edbian: dude come on, process
<red2kic> !fixmbr | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jpds> _antant: No, it's just sudo grub-install /dev/<disk drive>
<naryfa> edbian: not a window
<sacarlson> Alphanaut: I think the msdos5 part means it's the old partition type,  we now have lvm and others that can be used
<edbian> !grubfix > duncan-nz
<lkj> edbian: That is why I am asking on #ubuntu channel :-)
<eamon> !grub2 | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
 * edbian is caught red-handed.
<disappearedng> anyway to share window across screen?
<duncan-nz> disappearedng, have a look at your display setting - are there two screens listed?
<Sh4rma> hi
<disappearedng> it's not a screen, but two different computers, I want to drag a window across
<edbian> disappearedng, use synergy
<sacarlson> disappearedng: that sounds like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<red2kic> disappearedng: Not possible.
<edbian> oh wait
<seal> Hi all...Permission Problem:  I am developing a php webapp. I have a folder /home/seal/www  as webroot. I have assigned www-data  to group seal. So apache has read write access to /home/seal/www .  Now the problem is how can I edit files owned by www-data? Is it good security to add seal to www-data group?
<disappearedng> ebian i am using synergy righ tnow and it doesn't do that
<disappearedng> what are you talking about
<edbian> disappearedng, Yeah that's not possible.  You can use x-forwarding to make the program on one computer show up on another but you cannot slide across monitors
<duncan-nz> red2kic, that page RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is such a mess that I couldnt work it out. which method should i use?
<Sh4rma> any idea? http://pastebin.com/2u5phT7d, I'm trying to compile a simple Hello world on Ubuntu 10.10
<red2kic> duncan-nz: I have no idea. I don't use Windows. :P
<edbian> disappearedng, You're right.  synergy does not do that, sorry about that.
<sacarlson> disappearedng: xinerama can do that even accross two computer but they all need to be running x11 systems
<duncan-nz> red2kic, lucky you. thanks ill look again...
<nightshade> I have a contact who isn't very computer savvy, but has been provided with a PGP decryption program by his employers.  I have no idea where to get PGP for linux.  So, can PGP be used to decrypt files encrypted by GPG?
<red2kic> nightshade: seahorse?
<seal> Can anyone here help with my previous request?
<duncan-nz> nightshade, you have gpg installed. look up seahorse - you\ve also got that installed.
<SudoKing> how do I decrypt a pgp message with gpg?
<nightshade> what's seahorse?
<_antant> jpds, when I boot up I get just a flashing cursor for quite a while. I've tried plymouth to get a splash screen up, I've tried grub-customizer. Nothing helps
<red2kic> !info seahorse | nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade: seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 645 kB, installed size 2636 kB
<stef_> Hi, i can't add my printer in windows 7 (shared from ubuntu with cups). I do add network printer http://IP/printer/canon. but it doesn't work.
<k3n7_> \\ip smbfs
<SudoKing> stef_: do you have samba?
<stef_> yes
<Sh4rma> any idea? http://pastebin.com/2u5phT7d, I'm trying to compile a simple Hello world on Ubuntu 10.10
<SudoKing> are the options set in smb.conf?
<lkj> can anyone confirm or rule out my sudo bug?
<k3n7_> Or smb://Ip
<SudoKing> i just set up an ubuntu cups server yesterday :o
<stef_> SudoKing: i don't think so, but on antoher windows 7, it works fine
<SudoKing> hmm
<sacarlson> disappearedng: also I'm not sure xinerama is working on some of the later released stuf,  seems it was suposed to be replaced but doesn't work the same way
<nightshade> can pgp be used to decrypt gpg files?
<SudoKing> stef_: is authentication required to print?
<scarleo> seal: You can read abt recommended permission settings here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/security_tips.html
<stef_> SudoKing: no
<SudoKing> nightshade: you mean the other way around?
<nightshade> the way i said.  I don't have PGP, i have GPG.  And the recipient has PGP
<SudoKing> and i came looking for the same command... need to sign the ubuntu code of conduct
<zer0s> hey i can't get my monitor out of standby
<zer0s> please help
<phonex01> guys i need help
<phonex01> how can i change color on IRC chat ?
<SudoKing> zer0s: is it a monitor problem?
<nightshade> btw, to you think DOD can crack GPG?
<_antant> Anyone got any hints to this... when I boot up I get just a flashing cursor for quite a while. I've tried plymouth to get a splash screen up, I've tried grub-customizer. Nothing helps
<zer0s> sudoking: yeah
<phonex01> i mean i saw some people can change the bg color and font color
<SudoKing> nightshade: doubtful
<phonex01> something like that
<stef_> SudoKing: do i have to change some thing in smb.conf for cups to work ?
<nightshade> good
<zer0s> but i don't think its a hardware issue
<SudoKing> stef_: there are a few settings... but you said your other win7 client worked fine
<SudoKing> so not sure
<seal> scarleo: I will have a look thanks.
<stef_> SudoKing: yes indeed :/
<zer0s> what i meant by monitor problem, i meant i can't it it out of a black screen state
<zer0s> when i close the laptop
<zer0s> i have to force a restart
<musiker> hello. what can I do with the OCP? the sound cracks, snaps always after start and pause
<zer0s> sudoking: i tried messing around with the power controls, but to no avail
<myrk> Hello
<SudoKing> stef_: i referenced this thread yesterday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82828
<nightshade> hmm, i just remembered something.  Maybe i can email him the encrypted message over email, but how would i get him the decryption key?  If they intercept the message, they can intercept the key (if i emailed the key)
<nightshade> hmm
<kaysilver>  i am having a problem with my install of netbook edition, ubuntu works fine(obiviously),but i can no longer boot into win7 starter(acer aspire 1 d255e) does any one know how to fix this
<nightshade> any ideas?
<Aginor> nightshade, it's called public key encryption
<sacarlson> zer0s: I wonder if the close the screen is seen as a key stroke?  if so maybe you can change it so that it halts or shutdown instead of hybernate
<SudoKing> nightshade: normally you give them a publick ey
<SudoKing> gpg --list-keys
<myrk> Has anyone tried out a System76 computer? Are they reliable?
<nightshade> if i give anyone a way to decrypt it (public key) it isn't secure
<Aginor> nightshade, you have two keys, a public and a private, the public can only be used to encrypt messages to you, and can be shared freely, the private can both encrypt and decrypt. Don't share the private one.
<zer0s> sacarlson, i set the power controls to have the system do nothing when the laptop lid is closed
<zer0s> and still nothing
<nightshade> or a key in general
<kaysilver> have checked the forum ,no luck
<zer0s> what do you mean?
<shlm> hi there
<nightshade> i need to get him the decryption key or he can't read it
<Aginor> nightshade, you give him your public key so you can encrypt messages to him, he gives you his public key. Then you both verify that you have received the correct key from the right person
<dagon666> nightshade: go watch some videos of this guy http://www.youtube.com/user/emiemi2 he explains the details of pgp and symetric encryption very well
<shlm> i got a group called webmin how to add a user called user1 to webmin ?
<nightshade> does GPG do it?
<Aginor> nightshade, look up public key encryption on wikipedia, and probably symmetric encryption as well, that's what you're thinking about
<_antant> Anyone got any hints to this... when I boot up I get just a flashing cursor for quite a while. I've tried plymouth to get a splash screen up, I've tried grub-customizer. Nothing helps
<sacarlson> nightshade: we have that nice gui for keys in Applications>accesories>password and encryptions keys,  but maybe it's a server not a desktop install?
<Deck`> what program allow to open archieves in window (now it likes on mounting) ?
<Deck`> its like*
<edbian> Deck`, What kind of archive?  .zip?
<Deck`> edbian all
<edbian> Deck`, all?  file-roller open almost all.  Just double click on them in nautilus.  it should open automatically.
<kaysilver> have a 1.5tb ext hdd ubuntu see's it but i can not find on desktop to open files
<sacarlson> nightshade: the other cool thing that might work is left click in nautilus to unencrypt and encrypt pgp files
<edbian> kaysilver, What kind of format is the hdd?  ntfs?
<edbian> kaysilver, Does it show up in computer?
<kaysilver> yes
<HoboSteaux> my 10.10 server box started dumping me into initramfs during boot, unable to mount the root HD. is the best way to solve this 'update-initramfs' for a live cd?
<edbian> kaysilver, yes to which?
<kaysilver> itshows up in gparted and disk utility
<Deck`> edbian when i right click on archieve and choose "Open in program" there is only one point - "connect archieve" and when i double click on the archeve it mounts like a flash card and happens nothing. To get acces to the data i have to click again to iceon on Desctop
<kaysilver> ntfs
<edbian> Deck`, What happens if you double click it?
<edbian> kaysilver, Does it show up in places -> computer?
<zer0s> nightshade, are you still there?
<nightshade> so, yeah
<dagon666> kaysilver: probably it was dirty unmounted and you need a "force" switch to mount it
<kaysilver> running netbook can't find computer
<nightshade> so, how would it work?
<nightshade> i give him my public key, and he can decrypt it?
<drc> nightshade: Have you even bothered to do ANY background research on public key encryption?
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
<nightshade> all i know is that i can't just send it over gmail even with gmail's SSL
<nightshade> because i'm not just hiding from other hackers here, i'm hiding from DOD
<gusg> How can I move the nm-applet widget ?
<Deck`> when i double click on archieve happens this http://i.imgur.com/a8gEA.png
<drc> nightshade: right, you are THAT dangerous that DOD is after you
<nightshade> well, the info is secret
<nightshade> i'm negotiating a leak with a contact
<guy_> When is 10.10 going to be final?
<nightshade> that's all i can say
<red2kic> guy_: It is.
<HoboSteaux> guy_: 5 months ago :D
<guy_> Oh, it's released?  Guess I need to check more often, lol
<_antant> Guys, I get no graphic splash screen. All I get is a flashing cursor, then a textual splash screen (vaguely purple with 'ubuntu' in the middle), then very briefly some info on some services starting up. How do I change this? I've spent about 3 days googling and trying various different things and nothing's worked. I'm about to kill someone!
<nightshade> and that's probably too much already
<HoboSteaux> my 10.10 server box started dumping me into initramfs during boot, unable to mount the root HD. is the best way to solve this 'update-initramfs' for a live cd?
<guy_> If you kill yourself, can I have your computer?
<HoboSteaux> hahahaha
<_antant> Not myself. Someone else
<guy_> oh . . .
<drc> nightshade: Go back to momma's basement any play with your starwars action figures and leave the national secrets leaks to some one who knows what they are doing.
<_antant> lol
<sacarlson> nightshade: don't worry the FBI has been tring to break some pgp and gpg files for years to crack a case with there 1000's of computers working in paralell and still can't break it in 1000 years
<_antant> Sorry
<nightshade> good.  I thought that was RSA tho
<dagon666> _antant: can you do a screen or something ?
<_antant> I'll reboot and upload a pic
<stef_> SudoKing: still doesn't work :(
<kevinkonrad> anyone good with apache?
<zer0s> nightshade, i'm still having trouble
<Alphos> what could be the reason for the unicode char shortcut (ctrl-shift-U, followed by hex) to stop working ? when typed, the underlined lowercase 'u' that used to appear doesn't, and the hex code is not underlined either (it's just plain text)
<zer0s> can you help?
<kevinkonrad> no response in #apache and i cant make php5 work!
<kaysilver> how to get hdd's to show in netbook 10.10
<nightshade> yeah, i prolly shouldn't be talking about this here anyway, since they log and view the IRC chats.
<nightshade> bye
<dagon666> kaysilver: sudo fdisk -l, see if the system lists the partition table from you drive
<zer0s> dagon666, can you help me with wake up issues?
<_antant> in fact, I'll do a vid of it
<sacarlson> kevinkonrad: I'm not sure what version of php I use, let me look
<kaysilver> they show up in disk utility and gparted but not on desktop of netbook
<dagon666> zer0s: I had no time to figure out hibernation problems on my own workstation, so Im afraid not
<zer0s> well its not really a hibernation issue
<sacarlson> kevinkonrad: seems I'm running php5 in ubuntu 10.04
<dagon666> kaysilver: does it appear in mount ?
<zer0s> i have all the power settings set to do nothing
<kaysilver> yes
<zer0s> but when i close and open the laptop screen, i only get a blank screen
<sacarlson> kevinkonrad: what did you use to install php5?
<dagon666> kaysilver: if it is mounted, than whats the problem, quit bitching about some lame icon on the desktop
<bubblegummybear> +1 dagon666
<kaysilver> can not access files they do not show up anywhere
<zer0s> dagon666, any clues?
<auli> I have this idea here, please tell me if it has any merit.. instead of checking for disk integrity (after say 30 mounts) during startup, shouldn't it be done when the system goes down for a shutdown?
<dagon666> kaysilver: where is it mounted ?
<kaysilver> at sdb1
<dagon666> kaysilver: provide an output from "mount"
<_antant> dagon666: Here we go http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=w86efq&s=7
<kaysilver> ok
<_antant> Really hoping you can help me find a solution to this. It's driving me nuts
<s`> How can I invoke a notification from command line with GNOME?
<dagon666> _antant: did you tried to restart gdm manually ? service gdm restart
<Fuchs> s`: notify-send
<hilary> hey
<stef_> what does this mean? (gedit:3142): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_is_ancestor: assertion `ancestor != NULL' failed
<hilary> can anybody tell me how to restart samba
<_antant> well I'm running xfce
<_antant> not gnome
<stef_> hilary: sudo service smbd restart
<hilary> ty
<hilary> hope it works
<dagon666> _antant: does anything more happends after that ? DOes it close the X session and comes back to the text mode ?
<_antant> no, doesn't close the xsession
<guest> how to check the processor make/model in ubuntu?
<dagon666> _antant: it seems than, that there is some problem with xfce itself
<dagon666> _antant: does it happend for any other user ? Or just one ?
<drc> _antant: You might try #xubuntu if you think it's a xfce related problem
<_antant> is it an xfce related problem?
<_ohm> Having trouble compiling a package. The package is ASCEND and it uses SCONS to compile with. I'm getting errors relating to the actual code, how do I fix this? output: http://pastebin.com/QX83irUH   In general how do I fix these errors? There's a specific Ubuntu guide (which I'm using) but I still get these errors
<dagon666> I assume yes, since you got some of the widgets partially loaded
<_antant> I'll give it a shot there, ta
<_ohm> It points to specific lines in the code, I have no idea how to solve this :\
<gusg> fgfg,etasd
<gusg> excuse me.
<dagon666> _ohm: seems like a compiler version specific problem, could you paste the contents of asc_radau5.c + ./ascend/integrator/integrator.h ?
<gusg> my window manager stopped running and I am unable to open a terminal window (Alt-F2 doesn't work). How can I run "metacity --replace" ?
<_ohm> dragon666, sure one moment
<dagon666> gusg: do you have ssh server installed ?
<th0r> gusg: try alt-ctl-f2
<guntbert> gusg: does right click on the desktop still give a context menu?
<gusg> dagon666, I do. I'm not sure if it's running at startup. I can switch to another tty console
<dagon666> gusg: If it is up and running that your home :)
<dagon666> s/that/than/
<s`> Is there some command to get input from user?
<gusg> guntbert: I stll get the context menu.
<gusg> dagon666: I'll try it. Is there anyway to run a command locally by switching to another console and logging in too?
<guntbert> gusg: then select "create a launcher" and into the properties write gnome-terminal as command
<_ohm> dagon666, integrator.h: http://pastebin.com/74nQkYPH, radau5.c: http://pastebin.com/F6MGaFqR
<dagon666> gusg: log in to your machine from another computer. Every command executed via ssh will be executed on the machine hosting the ssh service
<Jak3> i am trying to install google chrome on backtrack.... can anyone help?
<gusg> guntbert: the text fields don't respond interestingly. Text fields in Pidgin are working fine though
<gusg> dagon666: apparently I don't have the daemon running :-\
<JonnyRo> I am using a PS/2 keyboard and mouse.  They both work fine from the console, but when X loads they are non functional.  I noticed that there is no longer an /etc/X11/xorg.conf on my system.  Where do I configure the input device?
<JonnyRo> This is after an upgrade to ubuntu 9.10
<dagon666> gusg: then there is not much you can do I think
<vantage> so is what is currently listed in ubuntu package repository (software Center) what is there is what you get? or or other package avaliable like snort puresure.. ?
<gusg> dagon666, thanks.  Is there a way to gracefully log out, at least? I know I can force a shutdown from another tty. Can I force a logout
<red2kic> gusg: This is nowhere graceful -- but restart gdm could "log" you out. :\
<HelloWorld321> should I be worried if I get a segmentation fault whenever I use nautilus to navigate to  "/usr/bin" ?
<gusg> red2kic, I'm not sure how I can do that. I think I'll just issue a shutdown from another tty
<hooloovo1> Heya! I've got the ubuntu natty alpha, but it won't let me start unity. Prolly because i don't have hardware acceleration. I've got a ati 3200 or something like that. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<alexander456> hi, i updated yesterday and i got some "ecrypt..." in my system. how can i get rid of it?
<dagon666> _ohm: the code is faulty it should not compile, I can tell you what to change in order to compile it properly but I do not guarantee the results
<_antant> Goddam ATI drivers
<hooloovo1> oh yea
<_antant> messing with my stuff
<hooloovo1> does the xserver-xorg-video-ati drivers work for my card?
<alexander456> i never chose ecrypt-stuff :-(
<_ohm> dagon666, sure, thanks a lot. I guess it's time to learn how to do this
<th0r> _antant: that'll get you a lot of help
<dagon666> _ohm query me, I'll instruct you
<_antant> th0r, just had my problem fixed. And it was ATI to blame
<sysop3> I cant  get my wlan0 to come up on boot. I look into the box and do dhclient and it works.  but it doesnt do the dhclient on it own. even thought I have auto wlan0 in .etc.interfaces
<Aginor> _ohm, it looks like it's an upstream problem as well, so if you have success you might want to consider contributing a patch
<sacarlson> sysop3: I've always used scripts to auto start wlan, seems I needed to add sleep 5; before I start dhclient wlan0
<_antant> Only other thing to sort now is... Is there a way to get to my splash screen and away from the cursor faster?
<sysop3> hmm thanks
<pedro3005> how do I connect to an irc network on a specific port?
<david_> im trying to make apermanent symbolic link between /dev/sr0 (dvd player) to /dev/dvd under ubuntu10.10 somebody can help?
<sysop3> ok how can I root dhclient on boot after everything else has been started?
<sysop3> run dhclient as root I mean
<Jak3> how do i install google chrome on backtrack 4f r2?
<kontagious> hey is there a widget that can be shown on the desktop that is system monitor
<julian_> hey
<julian_> somebody?
<Jak3> hey
<Maroon-CRMGuest> Hi
<sysop3> could I just add  dhclient to /etc/rc.local?
<suicidolt> next question, my wireless connection keeps ending after a while.  I checked its settings and its only supposed to turn off when I log out.  Is there something I'm missing?  Is my screensaver logging me out?
<Jak3> have you downloaded the wireless drivers
<Jak3> ??
<Satisfied> anybody here suggest a usb wireless stick that works with linux ?
<tcarabobo7> Hi, I want to set my keyboard for venezuela / spanish but the available options dont work.
<suicidolt> Jak3: ?
<suicidolt> I'm connecting wirelessly, so yes?
<Jak3> <suicidolf> what?
<suicidolt> gotta run, bbiab
<Jak3> ok?
<sysop3> hawking usb stick with the external antenna connector works good
<philipballew> alfa makes good wireless
<julian_> is that I have or problem with an external hard drive, scandisk and he told me that the folder from which files need to have a recognizable error, is that while he was cutting and pasting the files to a pc I had an error and files are missing, then do not do.
<brontosaurusrex> i've made a series of scripts (nautilus script folder) and they work fine on local files, however they dont do anything on ssh mounted filesystem (mounted with nautilus), they do work on the same mount via cmd, what is there to do?
<Jak3> how do i send a private message?
<RealEyes> hey guys
<alex__> hi
<RealEyes> I dont have a ~/.album folder ... Where can I get one?
<Jak3> anyone?
<Jak3> why is every one getting ignored!!!!
<guntbert> !patience | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<_antant> well disabling floppy and cd boot in bios helped get me to splash faster
<sacarlson> sysop3: you can setup a cron with @reboot  to a script like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/583060/
<brontosaurusrex> example script would be http://paste.ubuntu.com/583061/
<guntbert> !pm | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sysop3> thanks
<_antant> How complicated is it to compile my own kernel and get rid of stuff that I don't need?
<Jak3> ok ubottu i will w8 hours <o/
<sacarlson> _antant: not too hard
<th0r> Jak3: even longer with an attitude like that
<guntbert> _antant:
<loko> I am trying to install the linux-headers package but it says it cannot find it.  uname -r shows:  2.6.24-22-server and the command I issue is apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-22-server and also tried it without server.  Any ideas?
<RealEyes> Conky: Unable to load image '/home/realeyes/.album'
<_antant> any recommended tools for finding out what I DO need?
<Inphernal> Hello all, I'm having problems with my CDs mounting. I just put one in and it mounted automatically and correctly, and now suddenly CDs stopped mounting. How can I fix this? I tried that CD again and even it won't mount again
<RealEyes> where can I get this '~/.album'???
<_antant> I just want to make my boot time as quick as poss
<sacarlson> loko: seems kind of old what version of ubuntu is this?
<RealEyes> Conky: Unable to load image '/home/realeyes/.album'
<RealEyes> where can I get this '~/.album'???
<drc> Inphernal: Did you eject the old cd thru the menu (or right click on the icon), or did you just hit the button on the cd player itself?
<th0r> RealEyes: you can just make one....but there won't be any images in it til you put some there
<RealEyes> what images do I need to put there, th0r?
<RealEyes> Im trying to make conky show what rbox is playing
<RealEyes> ryhtymbox
<th0r> RealEyes: I have no idea.....whatever conky is looking for
<loko> sacarlson how do i find the version?  This is not my machine, I am just trying to help out a friend and I am not familiar with Ubuntu myself
<RealEyes> conky is looking for ~/.album
<RealEyes> where is all my album art?
<RealEyes> any advice, th0r?
<loko> sacarlson 8.04
<th0r> RealEyes: your album art is whereever YOU put it, and conky is looking for whatever YOU told it to look for. Both answers can only come from you
<sacarlson> loko: ok is that still supported?
<Inphernal> drc: Physical button
<brontosaurusrex> i've made a series of scripts (nautilus script folder) and they work fine on local files, however they dont do anything on ssh mounted filesystem (mounted with nautilus), they do work on the same mount via cmd, what is there to do? - example script would be http://paste.ubuntu.com/583061/
<RealEyes> I didnt put any album art anywhere
<RealEyes> all the albumart comes with each album I get.
<th0r> RealEyes: then it isn't surprising that conky can't find it
<RealEyes> its in my ~/Music folder but there are all these other folders for each album
<RealEyes> How do I make conky grab those?
<sacarlson> loko: is that the desktop version or the server?
<loko> server
<drc> Inphernal: Then my guess that ubuntu thinks that the old cd is still mounted (thats been my experiences with cds)...the menus are there for a reason
<Inphernal> drc: I'm a new convert from Windows, so I assumed it doesn't matter. How can I fix that now
<sacarlson> loko: then you should be able to install sudo apt-get install build-essential  should install the headers
<Inphernal> Learning :)
<loko> sacarlson I tried that (and it installed just fine) but not the headers for a vmware tools compile
<brain_again> sorry so long, but i just got to ask.  here goes.
<brain_again> I have researched, and now I must ask.  CCTV question.  I have an HP pavillion slimeline.  It has two coaxial connectors in the back- “atsc” and “catv”.  I have a camera that uses one yellow (video) and 0ne white (audio) connectors.  They are connected to an rf modulator that has an “out to tv” connection.  TV works fine.  How do I use my computer (with hardy 8.04) for the obvious advantages- recording, sending video to sec
<brain_again> ure server.
<FloodBot1> brain_again: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> loko: then maybe try upgrade the kernel
<sacarlson> loko: find a kernel that is still supported in the repository
<kZard> How can I make a flash drive bootable?
<brain_again> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583064/
<loko> sacarlson thanks
<HelloWorld321> What option gets ls to show the links?  I'm getting a similar issue to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/734212 (nautilus has segmentation fault when naviagting to /usr/bin/), and similiarly my latest updated file is X11.  When I do ls -lt, it doesn't show me the links.  What do you use on ls to get it to show you the links?  I suspect I have a bad one: X11 -> .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 734212 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Crashes when entering the /usr/bin directory" [Low,New]
<RealEyes> Thanks for all the great help in here guys
<MrStryker> kZard what have you done to it already?
<RealEyes> awesome support you all have going
<RealEyes> notice my SARCASM
<th0r> RealEyes: not sure what you expected...you need to check into programming conky
<kZard> MrStryker, I have a powerPC ubuntu ISO that I want to use to make a bootable flash drive from windows if possible
<MrStryker> RealEyes, eh? You need help with something, as I would be glad to help
<kZard> (to use to install ubuntu on a ibook G4)
<MrStryker> kZard, that, I admit, is tricky
<kZard> :|
<kZard> I figured as much
<RealEyes> MrStryker... I have a conky setup and I've added a rhythymbox script to it but am having trouble making it display all my album art
<brain_again> any help with my cctv prob, guys?
<RealEyes> the tut is telling the script to look into ~/.album
<RealEyes> but I dont have a ~/.album
<RealEyes> How do I fix this problem? :P
<MrStryker> RealEyes maybe you should create ~/.album ?
<guntbert> RealEyes: then create it :-))    mkdir .album
<RealEyes> I have.
<Inphernal> How do I unmount a CD?
<RealEyes> Yet,there is nothing in there!
<RealEyes> how do I make ~/.album have all the right stuff in it?
<brain_again> Inphernal: >Places>Computer>rc dvd>unmount volume
<kZard> :|   wow
<brain_again> Inphernal: or "egect dvd" depends on distro
<kZard> there are a lot of Mr- somethings here...
<DasEi> Inphernal: sudo unmount /dev/sr0
<MrStryker> RealEyes I think you need a script to download the album art.
<brain_again> or that
<kZard> oh, there are 1567 people here...
<Inphernal> brain_again: rc DVD? I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and it's not showing up there
<kZard> amazingly few joins / parts...
<DasEi> Inphernal: sudo eject /dev/sr0 works, too
<Inphernal> DasEi: Says unmount not found
<Inphernal> Go it
<Inphernal> Got*
<Inphernal> Thank you
<RealEyes> MrStryker: I think I have said script.
<DasEi> Inphernal: np, typo
<kZard> MrStryker, is it easy enough from ubuntu?  ()
<kZard> *would it be
<_antant> I added sickbeard to my autostart with 'update-rc.d sickbeard.sh defaults' and it didn't work. How do I see the file that update-rc.d updates?
<Krycek> is sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock a good idea to do?
<kZard> hehe Krycek I did that just the other day...
<Krycek> tell me
<RealEyes> MrStryker: http://pastebin.com/jkWffPmV
<kZard> on a friends pc
<MrStryker> kZard try using unetbootin on ubuntu if u can
<Jordan_U> Krycek: Not unless you are absolutely sure that the lock is not actually legitamate.
<Krycek> hm
<DasEi> !aptlock | Krycek
<ubottu> Krycek: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kZard> MrStryker, unetbootin?
<scarleo> RealEyes, Do you have a link to the tutorial?
<brain_again> i gotto go, but if someone could read my paste and help, i'd appreciate it. thanks people.
<kZard> wil that work for mac?
<brain_again> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583064/
<DasEi>  Krycek: more details on your problem ?
<RealEyes> scarleo: sure! http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/3728/images-in-conky-specifically-rhythmbox-album-art/page/6/
<MrStryker> RealEyes, maybe the website doesn't have valid cover art
<chicognu> need help with rename ... ttttcurss_-_tnscns_ctic\251tcs_-_ctttcticctcct_-_tutt_06_(1_tt_2)_6 how to I star to fix it to some thing like novo_telecurso_aula_6_(1of2)
<RealEyes> i just dont know how to read the language, thats the problem.
<MrStryker> kZard, yeah, it is a handy piece of software
<RealEyes> Im not fluent in Python :P
<Jordan_U> kZard: Unetbootin is not available for macs and will not create a USB drive bootable by a mac :(
<kZard> I see it runs on windows as well :)
<_antant> what file does update-rc.d edit?
<MrStryker> Never mind then
<kZard> oh
<kZard> :/
<kZard> thanks
<George_e> I can't get Rhythmbox to play a CD when it's running under an account other than the one that inserted the CD.
<MrStryker> thanks for the info Jordan_U
<Tiktalik> >:(
<MrStryker> George_e, that is because it is not mounted under the other user's names
<DasEi> George_e: own the mountdir to the user of rtm-account
<DasEi> mountdir of cd*
<Jordan_U> MrStryker: You're welcome.
<George_e> DasEi: But it's an audio CD... where would that be mounted?
<MrStryker> How do I play a Compact Audio Disk with mocp
<holmser> I have 2 partitions of different sizes, and I want to copy the contents of the smaller one to the bigger one.  what is the easiest wat to accomplish that?
<Krycek> no it didnt work, but the error was smaller this time, thanks for that i guess,      --  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DasEi> George_e: enter mount in teminal and see
<Jordan_U> DasEi: George_e: Audio CDs don't have filesystems and thus aren't mounted.
<brain_again> is the "catv" in the back an input or an output?
<George_e> Jordan_U: That's what I thought.
<scarleo> RealEyes, did you see that the path is hardcoded? /home/jack/.album I believe you have to change that to your username
<RealEyes> I have done that.
<scarleo> RealEyes, tha jack part that is
<George_e> MrStryker: How do I get it to show up in the other user accounts?
<RealEyes> And I even created the ~/.album folder that wasn't there.
<scarleo> RealEyes, ok
<MrStryker> Don't CD's have CDMA filesystems
<RealEyes> But, it's empty.
<shadowh511> do you know if there is a javascript tut for python programmers?
<RealEyes> Does anyone here have a ~/.album?
<Krycek> mkay, then /var/lib/apt/lists/lock dies.
<MrStryker> lemme check RealEyes
<George_e> MrStryker: Do you mean ISO 9660?
<MrStryker> julian?
<chicognu> need help with rename ... ttttcurss_-_tnscns_ctic\251tcs_-_ctttcticctcct_-_tutt_06_(1_tt_2)_6 how to I star to fix it to some thing like novo_telecurso_aula_6_(1of2)
<George_e> MrStryker: ...no wait - that's for CD-ROMs.
<MrStryker> It is a standard.
<RealEyes> scarleo, MrStryker: BRB :P
<DasEi> Jordan_U: its udf, and gets mounted , too
<DasEi> George_e: enter mount in teminal and see
<George_e> DasEi: It's not showing up in the output of mount.
<George_e> Unless it's 'gvfs-fuse-daemon'.
<MrStryker> RealEyes, I don't have that folder
<Jordan_U> DasEi: An plain audio CD is not UDF.
<DasEi> George_e: I just checked, insert a cd , open it , then check (or mount it manually to a dir in rb account)
<DasEi> Jordan_U: but it gets mounted on a dir
<Jordan_U> DasEi: No, a normal audio CD does not.
<DasEi> re-checking again
<George_e> DasEi: Okay, I've inserted a CD, and opened it with VLC.
<shadowh511> audio cd discs get mounted
<shadowh511> unless the new cahnges changes that
<George_e> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/EVgbEWKk
<Krycek> hi, my apt-get update "ignore" many files, is it something i did or?
<DasEi> Jordan_U: does, least on my lucid n maverick, once you open it, it's there, as can do elsewhere manually
<brain_again> researched it...no answers...unique problem...please help (1500 plus people in here-somebody knows)
<brain_again> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583064/
<Jordan_U> DasEi: Then you are not dealing with a normal audio CD.
<George_e> DasEi: If I go to '/home/me/.gvfs', I see a folder named 'cdda mount on sr0'
<George_e> Could that be the CD? I can't chmod it though.
<vectory> hi, is it normal that desktop icons get rearanged automatically by nautilus after a reboot???
<squeezle> Anyone available to make me unaffil?
<DasEi> George_e: try to mount sr0 manually to a dir under the rb acount
<George_e> DasEi: rb account?
<DasEi> Rythmbox
<George_e> Okay.
<George_e> Actually, how would that work? Since only the super user can mount drives.
<DasEi> George_e: by sudo
<adac> hi guys. what is a good way to periodicallyy run apt-get update autmatically
<vectory> cron
<George_e> DasEi: ...but this user is not in the sudoers file :P
<DasEi> cron, adac
<DasEi> George_e: no root pw ?
<George_e> DasEi: Yes.
<George_e> There is a root password.
<vectory> adac: maybe witha script that lets you inhibit the update in case u need the bandwidth for sth else
<DasEi> George_e: debian by chance ?
<adac> DasEi, So simply set up a cronjob?
<DasEi> George_e: login root
<George_e> DasEi: Debian? No, it's Ubuntu.
<weird0{}> adac i hear it is not advisable to do such a thing
<adac> only a update not an ugrade weird0{}
<weird0{}> adac that is what i was speaking of too, and i'm unsure of the reason behind it
<adac> weird0{}, becaue nagios monitors and tells m if there are upgrades available
<milossh> any good file recovery tool with gui?
<weird0{}> adac, people including those advising me, can often me wrong, and situations vary.
<HelloWorld321> Where is R installed by the package manager?  I need to find R_HOME for StatET
<mino> back
<adac> weird0{}, I'm aware of that :)
<George_e> DasEi: Hmmm: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<weird0{}> milossh, there is an ubuntu rescue remix though i believe all software on that live distro and its is a live distro which is good, because writing to the drive keeps you from getting your data back, is in the repo
<squeezle> Anyone available to make me unaffil?
<weird0{}> adac, cool, i wasn't :)
<sancho> hi all, installed 11.04 to test, and lost the grub entry for my other ubuntu....how to fix?
<shadowh511> George_e: file /dev/fs
<sancho> i want both....
<vectory> after a reboot the desktop icons get rearanged automatically by nautilus, i have aranged my icons in a specific way that id like to keep over sessions. do you know a feasavle way to achieve that?
<Pr0jectRec0n> how do I rearrange itemsd on the system panel ?
<George_e> Shadowh511: That file doesn't exist.
<NaseMk> 5555/tcp open  freeciv
<NaseMk> what's that mean
<vectory> in which context?
<shadowh511> George_e: where fs is the fs you are trying to mount
<NaseMk> it is open port
 * Dan08 is back.
<NaseMk> on my pc
<George_e> Shadowh511: "/dev/sr0: block special"
<Viking667> Any idea what would be causing a "no space left on device" for a webcam when I try to read from it?
<weird0{}> may i ask if anyone is familiar with math learning software that is installable on linux ?
<NaseMk> so how can i close 5555/tcp  port
<NaseMk> ?
<_antant> will adding the 'profile' option to my grub command line really speed up my boot time?
<RealEyes> back
<weird0{}> Viking667, did you check its output directory for available space or if it was writeable ?
<George_e> NaseMk: What do you mean by an open port?
<MrStryker> what type of math weird0{}
<RealEyes> scarleo?
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do you fix a broken package from terminal?   The following packages have unmet dependencies: libtiff4-dev : Depends: libjpeg-dev E: Broken packages
<weird0{}> MrStryker, very basic, college algebra for starters.
<MrStryker> what is that?
<DasEi> George_e: got it ?
<Viking667> weird0{}: it's a WEBcam. It doesn't HAVE any writable space... It's a little black genius golfball
<sancho> hello
<George_e> DasEi: Nope.
<NaseMk> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<NaseMk> 23/tcp   open  telnet
<NaseMk> 53/tcp   open  domain
<NaseMk> 80/tcp   open  http
<NaseMk> 5555/tcp open  freeciv
<FloodBot1> NaseMk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ylmfos> d
<sancho> hi all, installed 11.04 to test, and lost the grub entry for my other ubuntu....how to fix?
<MnCC> inside /etc/acpi there are alot of scripts not for my laptop, is it save to delete those ?
<DasEi> George_e: mount cd again, then look up mount -t
<Viking667> and I'm trynig to read from the /dev/video0 device, and I'm getting that error.
<weird0{}> MrStryker, the open source consortium is a bit too much for me to digest and get into motion, something interactive might be most beneficial to me
<George_e> DasEi: Okay.
<ylmfos> xcc
<squeezle> Anyone available to make me unaffil?
<olivier> hi there
<DasEi> George_e: type ?
<MrStryker> so what you want is a starter level algebra trainer?
<weird0{}> MrStryker, if you could lead me in that direction that would be the ultimate awesome
<George_e> DasEi: Type of what?
<syrinx_> squeezle: you have to go to #freenode to do that, I think
<MrStryker> squeezle, there is a script for that on the freenode website
<George_e> I can't mount with the -t parameter without knowing what filesystem to specify.
<DasEi> George_e: filetype of your cd ?!
<squeezle> oh, didn't know, thank:)
<George_e> DasEi: I'm confused...
<Zuzak> How do I get the wind speed next to the clock in the top bar again? It's magically disappeared
<dante123> Hi all, installed 11.04 to test...and originally had other ubuntu linux there too....now after update...no entry for other ubuntu.  How do I make it so I can boot into both, not just 11.04?  Thanks in advance
<DasEi> George_e: open cd, enter: mount -l -t
<DasEi> see the fs
<MnCC> someone experience with acpi ?
<MnCC> im quiet stuck
<MrStryker> weird0{}, i am not sure if this is what u want, but geogebra
<George_e> DasEi: Entering that brings up the usage for the mount command?
<DasEi> dante: sudo apt-get install os-prober
<DannyButterman> I have Jmicron RAID drivers on a floppy disk, and I'm supposed to have them read by the installation process, in my case with 10.04.2 64. How can I make them read ?
<weird0{}> MrStryker, thank you sir.
<DasEi> George_e: no, but by change the fs of  cd
<dante123> MnCC what's the trouble?
<DasEi> dante123: sudo apt-get install os-prober
<vectory> dante123: mount the other ubuntu partition if its still there and have a look in the grub config file there
<MnCC> dante123, i have some duplicated keys .. solved most .. but im still stuck with one
<DasEi> dante123: sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<George_e> DasEi: Change the FS of the CD?
<kontagious> hey guys im getting a weird glitch where my login name blocks the shutdown button. here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/ea0Lr.png
<MrStryker> I hope it works weird0{}
<vectory> dante123: i suppose you can just copy over the entries from the old to the new grub config
<kontagious> its happened in multiple installations
<DasEi> George_e: get the filesystem of cd for manual mount command
<George_e> kontagious: Happens to me all of the time :P
<vectory> i cant recall where that partition is tho
<weird0{}> MrStryker, i appreciate that
<kontagious> George_e, i cant figure out what causes it or how to fix it
<vectory> -partition + config file
<MnCC> dante123: fn+f1 gives me a screenshot .. but thats already under fn+PrtSc
<George_e> kontagious: Me neither :P
<George_e> DasEi: I don't know what FS to use.
<weird0{}> George_e, for what purpose ?
<MrStryker> kontagious, right click what is in the way, and unlock it, then unlock everything to the right of it, and right click every applet and select move, and move it
<DannyButterman> Someone for my driver disk problem ?
<MnCC> dante123: so i figured i´d go into /etc/acpi .. but there are alot of scripts there i dont use
<George_e> weird0{}: To mount an audio CD.
<DasEi> weird0{}: its about manually mounting a cd  to a certain dir
<julian_> what disk problem?
<DasEi> weird0{}: consider helping George_e ?
<scarleo> RealEyes, yes?
<weird0{}> George_e, you'd likely want to probe the cd for its native filesystem somehow
<dante123> MnCC that's over my head too...sorry...dont want to give you bad advice
<MnCC> dante123: ok
<kontagious> MrStryker, i moved it but look http://i.imgur.com/767r0.png
<George_e> weird0{}: Okay, how would I do that?
<RealEyes> hey, so what'd you suggest, after reading the tut?
<dante123> <DasEi> i did what u said, but it does not find the other linux for whatever reason
<weird0{}> George_e, when i'm in doubt i try a few sudo apt-cache search identify cd utility  or some such
<MrStryker> kontagious, it is a time taking process, as you have to unlock, and move every single thing on there
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
<Inphernal> Hey guys, how do I mount a CD in 10.10? I tried sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom and it says /media/cdrom does not exist
<DasEi> dante123: ic, what was the old and which distro are you using now  ?
<RealEyes> killall conky
<RealEyes> lolwhoops
<dante123> okay, now it found it....I guess I had forgotten to mount the partition....
<DasEi> Inphernal: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<George_e> weird0{}: It gives nothing.
<weird0{}> Inphernal, when you insert a cd or dvd a icon appears on your desktop.  that means its mounted.
<DasEi> then try
<fedurdo> hello
<Jordan_U> DasEi: George_e: Normal audio CDs do not contain a filesystem per-se and cannot be mounted with the mount command.
<Inphernal> It doesn't mount accidentally though, I want it to
<dante123> DasEi should be good now...thanks...
<YankDownUnder> Accidentally?
<George_e> Jordan_U: Okay, but then how can I access them from another user account?
<scarleo> RealEyes, I suggest you double check all the steps, make sure you haven't missed any hardcoded paths. Other than that I don't know, I don't use conky
<kontagious> ok http://i.imgur.com/uW9S0.png
 * Dan08 is back.
<Jordan_U> George_e: I don't know, sorry.
<DannyButterman> How can I force the ubuntu installation process to read drivers on
<Inphernal> Ok thank you that worked
<RealEyes> lol
<kontagious> MrStryker, ok i unlocked everything and moved it all around http://i.imgur.com/uW9S0.png
<RealEyes> thanks
<DannyButterman> to read drivers on a floppy disk
<DannyButterman> ?
<dante123> 11.04 on one partition and Linux Mint Julia on the other.....
<kontagious> the overlapping (icon?) is now changed
<DasEi> Jordan_U: how to specify a cd's fs ?
<YankDownUnder> You shouldn't have to specify an ISO CD's filesystem - that should be completely automatic.
<dante123> not sure I like the Unity interface (2d version) but will try to give it a chance rather than typical knee jerk reaction so many in the Linux world are used to doing
<MrStryker> kontagious, how about deleting that applet, then adding it again
<Jordan_U> DasEi: CDs don't have a filesystem (at least not in the normal sense). You need to start a program that understands the format of audio CDs.
<weird0{}> while its typically automatic sometimes the filesystem is forced its usually iso9660 or udf
<DasEi> weird0{}: my knowledge ends there, too
<kontagious> MrStryker, i clicked delete and it removed the whole bar (applications places etc)
<Zuzak> How do I get the wind speed next to the clock in the top bar again? It's magically disappeared [sorry for repost, no-one answered]
<Disk1of5> hey all quick question i got 2 ubuntu box's and im getting some ODD transfer speeds nautilus samba share: 2mbs max, smbfs mount 10mbs max... im on a gige lan any suggestions on how to fix the slow transfer speeds?
<MrStryker> kontagious, create a new panel :(
<DasEi> weird0{}: also if I mount cd manually, I can do it on whatever dir
<kontagious> oh man lol i shouldnt have messed around
<altair> alguém?
<altair> fala português?
<MrStryker> kontagious, happens to everybody it seems
<DasEi> and there is no question for fs type .. well, overasked I am then
<weird0{}> DasEi, its not too often i mount cd's for any purpose than to read them which is usually automatic.
<YankDownUnder> Zuzak, If you're talking about the "Weather" applet, right-click, choose "Unlock", move it to the left slightly. Otherwise, delete the applet, then re-add the applet. Double-check the applet's properties.
<Jordan_U> George_e: You may be able to work around the problem by "eject"ing the CD from the first user's nautilus then inserting the CD again while logged in as the user you want to access the CD with.
<julian_> hey, sombody saw the last chapther to Naruto jejejeje =)
<MrStryker> kontagious, at least it can be built up again to ur liking now
<kontagious> yeah i was just hoping to help solve the bug
<George_e> Jordan_U: I'm logged into the other account through SSH.
<DasEi> problem  was og George_e to mount a cd under a certain account
<MrStryker> dnt 4get to lock everything to the panel once you have arranged things
<DasEi> of*
<DannyButterman> What is the way to load drivers upon ubuntu installation process ? "linux dd" isn't understood by the system
<Pr0jectRec0n> how do I rearrange items on the system panel ?
<weird0{}> MrStryker, i'm taking some time before looking into that application i'm afraid i've caught a cold, and passed out last night on accident without taking 1 of my medications, so for now, i'm here to assist and ask questions :)
<weird0{}> DannyButterman, most support for most supported devices requires no intervention, it is built into the kernel
<kontagious> MrStryker, what is the shut down menu called?
<MrStryker> kontagious lemme see
<weird0{}> DannyButterman, otherwise its finding the driver and compiling from source and making sure the proper files/modules get to where they need to be
<kZard> Jordan_U, I know that one can make a mac bootable mac os X flash drive by "Restoring" a disk image to the disk (while in Mac OS X)
<George_e> Maybe we can look at this from another angle... what exactly happens when an audio CD is inserted? What commands are invoked?
<MrStryker> kontagious, it is indicator applet session
<kZard> MrStryker, you know wether there would be anything different with that too just copying the files?
<kontagious> thanks :D
<kZard> ("restoring")
<kontagious> if we can look on the positive side, the overlap is gone
<MrStryker> kontagious, yup, usually stuff like that happens when the resolution has changed
<kontagious> hmm i never changed a setting like that
<MnCC> need to cat mutliple files and grep matching files .. but cat *|grep -l -e "pattern" wont work .. what am i doing wrong ?
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
<DannyButterman> weird0{}:I already have the drivers, they must be installed from a floppy disk at the beginning of the installation process. The readme states that one should use "linux dd" at the "boot:" prompt. That doesn't work.
<weird0{}> DannyButterman, i believe you misunderstand the direction of how to install the drivers and i have never in my life installed a driver for anything that wasn't built into the kernel until after installation had been completed
<weird0{}> DannyButterman, be very careful using the dd commmand as it can wipe entire hard drives given the correct syntax and privellege
<b1lly> I'm brand new to ubuntu and linux, I just installed it onto a virtual machine, and I wanted to try an dinstalle an apache webserver onto it
<b1lly> anyone got any good documentation? or guides to help me
<weird0{}> DannyButterman, in fact, i never learned the useful things dd was for other than for erasing drives and media because of the years of horror stories i had read on here about backing up and restoring dd drives
<cvcb> I cannot connect to my WLAN Internet on ubuntu
<cvcb> Why?
<weird0{}> b1lly, any webserver you'd install from a virtual machine is not likely to be functional on the net
<weird0{}> cvcb, do you see SSID's being broadcasted ?
<cvcb> Nope
<b1lly> weird0{}: really?
<weird0{}> i have not lied
<fxhp> weird0{} : B1lly : That is not true.  I run vm guests as production web servers.
<mac9416> I resized an NTFS partition with a live CD (intending to set up dual-boot) and now when XP boots I get a "unmountable_boot_volume" bsod. When I look at the partition I meant to resize to 56GB, it's ~500MB and there 56GB unallocated.
<fxhp> I use KVM/qemu/ libvirt
<weird0{}> cvcb, look under network-manager-gnome and see if there are any SSIDs when you right click or highlight that
<b1lly> is there a way to run 2 OS? than instead of a VM
<G00053> cvcb , go into terminal and type iwconfig
<Starminn> If I want to make a script to simply launch a file, what filetype does it have to be, and what should the #! point to?
<cvcb> Ok
<weird0{}> fxhp, what hardware are you dealing with if i may ask and what virtual machine software do you use ?
<fxhp> b1lly: you cannot run two Operating system concurrently without a virtual machine
<Starminn> I thought it would be simply #! /bin/sh and the filetype would be *.sh but I guess not
<cvcb> it says no wireless connection for both lo and etho G0053
<Paulo39> hi guys, i have a question: i have 2 hard disks. i have several operating systems on both disks. Now, i have the grub installed in one of that disks, but i want to place it in the other disk. how can i do that?
<fxhp> weird0{}: amd dual core, and I use kvm virtualization (qemu and ubuntu)
<b1lly> fxhp: can I choose which one I want to run during startup? :P
<cvcb> G00053 *
<G00053> cvcb does ra0 say anything or does it not exist ?
<cvcb> Does not exist
<weird0{}> cvcb, do a sudo lsusb -v i think it is from terminal, try and find your wireless device, and look for other peoples solutions to getting it to work over the web, on google, and ubuntu forums
<kontagious> MrStryker, is there a way to remove network manager applet from notification area
<fxhp> b1lly: that would be a dual boot system, but I wouldnr recommend that setup for a production server
<b1lly> im really just doing it to familiarize myself with ubuntu and linux
<MrStryker> kontagious, you can remove it from startup
<alfonzo1955> Ubuntu 10.04.2 will not install for me.
<cvcb> I typed that and I got a bunch of text..
<kontagious> MrStryker, do you know how to do that
<G00053> cvcb, what weird0{} said. i got my wireless working by simply typing in the model number of my wireless card into ubuntu forums and following some steps
<b1lly> I'd really just like to install it, learn how to install things on it, configure things, just get some general knowledge with it
<fxhp> b1lly: well, you could run the livecd to 'get a feel for' ubuntu linux
<cvcb> K
<cvcb> I'll try
<MrStryker> kontagious, system>preferences>startup applications
<fxhp> b1lly: without installing
<DannyButterman> weird0{}:http://pastebin.com/hzXYkuVS
<MrStryker> you will see it as network manager
<kontagious> MrStryker, and would it effect my connections
<b1lly> fxhp: than how would I install apache or anything on it
<MrStryker> nope, not a bit
<kontagious> ok brb gonna try restarting. i think this turned out for the best i like starting from scratch
<G00053>  cvcb, chances are many people have dealt with the same thing , focus on finding the model of your wireless card, then go from there
<MrStryker> wait
<kontagious> lol
<rsouthard> Hi all. Is there a kde-meta package i can install? I would like to install kde 4.6.1.
<MrStryker> don't 4get to lock down everything
<MrStryker> dang
<fxhp> b1lly: you can install software on livecd, but it will dissapear after a reboot.  For testing and learning I would recommend dual booting thought.
<cvcb> G00053: can I just connect via LAN and use the additional drivers program or will that not help at all?
<b1lly> ok so
<b1lly> I don't have a cd burner software and am using windows 7
<G00053> cvcb, i had to install drivers and create text files with rules to blacklist other drivers, it only took about a minute to do once i found the correct solution
<fxhp> b1lly: can windows 7 mount an iso image?
<alfonzo1955> Yes
<b1lly> is there a certain way to burn it to the cd to make it bootable
<b1lly> im not sure
<alfonzo1955> Use PowerISO
<alfonzo1955> Under windows
<cvcb> Ok I'll try out some things and see if I can get something working
 * Dan08 is back.
<fxhp> b1lly: you just said you didn't have a burner...
<G00053> if you connect via LAN it will probably help as you will be able to work on the same machine obviously
<Dan08> hahah :D im back
<fxhp> b1lly: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/mount-an-iso-image-in-windows-vista/
<b1lly> i dont have burner software, windows 7 allows you to burn data files to cd or music?
<airstrike> okay, so i'm trying to run wingide with the --system-gtk option, which would use gtk for the window decoration. however, it doesn't seem to use the fonts i have defined in the appearance settings in gnome. how can i change these settings, then?
<Osmodivs> Hello. If I compile Python 3.2, and have that folder in the Desktop, Is it safe to deleted after Python has been installed?
<fxhp> Download the latest ubuntu iso and mount it
<Starminn> b1lly: Have you already read the steps here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kontagious> sorry i was past the point of no return
<samuel1122> hey guys , im having a problem with my file permissions, i want to set "allow executing file as a program" but the check box automatically clears 1 second after .?
<_antant> ok, I've ballsed up my interfaces. what's in there originally if I've just got eth0?
<samuel1122> hey guys , im having a problem with my file permissions, i want to set "allow executing file as a program" but the check box automatically clears 1 second after .?
<fxhp> Osmodivs: should be ok to delete the source code... you could test the theory by renaming it
<Lancelot> Question: Is it normal for the process monitor to cause processor usage to go to 100%?
<rogue_> hello anyone that can tell me on howto uninstall my ati drivers in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<airstrike> samuel1122, open the terminal, sudo chmod +x /path/to/file
<_antant> samuel1122: sudo chmod +x file
<samuel1122> hey guys , im having a problem with my file permissions, i want to set "allow executing file as a program" but the check box automatically clears 1 second after .?
<samuel1122> hey guys , im having a problem with my file permissions, i want to set "allow executing file as a program" but the check box automatically clears 1 second after .?
<FloodBot1> samuel1122: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kontagious> MrStryker, it works :D thanks for the help
<Osmodivs> fxhp: I hope I dont mess my system again...
<Lancelot> rogue_ have you tried using the restricted drivers application?
<rogue_> nope im useing the opensource one !
<fxhp> Lancelot: open the terminal and type: 'top'
<binni> anyone know how to get a cache of http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/ since it seams to be down
<fxhp> Lancelot: see if that makes a difference
<MrStryker> np kontagious
<Lancelot> fxhp, top runs fine
<pozzi> hi
<_antant> Can anyone tell me what's in an interfaces file (before a moron edits it without backing it up) if the only adapter is eth0?
<G00053> binni , http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9DLQp_K3-0AJ:live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Design/+http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&source=www.google.ca
<Lancelot> fxhp, I'm just wondering why the graphical client draws so much
<fxhp> rogue_: system > administration > additional drivers
<majorastro> will oil prices go down since the west is invading libya
<rogue_> thx
<binni> G00053: Thanks! How did you get it?
<pozzi> when i connect my Ipod to computer, it starts GTKPOD in automatic. how i can make it do not open gtkpod?
<MrStryker> majorastro, talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Starminn> !ot > majorastro
<ubottu> majorastro, please see my private message
<G00053> type that url into google , on the right it says cache
<DannyButterman> who knows the name of the kernel image on the live/installation CD ?
<pozzi> when i connect my Ipod to computer, it starts GTKPOD in automatic. how i can make it do not open gtkpod?
<binni> G00053: on further inspection this seams to be the GnomeShell/Design/ page, not GnomeShell/
<G00053> shit sorry
<pozzi> when i connect my Ipod to computer, i said i want it to starts GTKPOD in automatic. how i can make it do not open gtkpod anymore
<fxhp> Lancelot: I see similar issues with the graphical client, shrugs... not 100% though
<Lancelot> fxhp, wel, close to 100 percent
<Lancelot> well*
<weird0{}> MrStryker, thank you so much
<gabo1323> may I do connect two pc's using only an ethernet wire if I have windows xp at the first one and ubuntu 10.4 at the other one?
<Lancelot> fxhp, nevermind. It's 100 percent of the second core.
<MrStryker> no problem, weird0{} so it worked?
<weird0{}> MrStryker, uncertain but it looked very hopeful.  i've got a fever for now, and a cold.  but i'm happy, and nothing beats that :)
<pozzi> when i connect my Ipod to computer, i said i want it to starts GTKPOD in automatic. how i can make it do not open gtkpod anymore
<MrStryker> gabo1323, you need to use some sort of network between the two
<pozzi> when i connect my Ipod to computer, i said i want it to starts GTKPOD in automatic. how i can make it do not open gtkpod anymore
<xangua> !repeat | pozzi
<ubottu> pozzi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kontagious> pozzi: go to computer and right click the ipod
 * fxhp claps at ubottu
<bubblegummybear> samuel1122: are you Samuel2?
 * kontagious cheers for ubottu
<pozzi> yes?
<kontagious> opens with tab
<pozzi> kontagious, right click the ipod?
<gabo1323> thanks MrStriker
<MrStryker> np
<whizken> what's repos for cairo docs?
<whizken> docks
<MrStryker> networking can be hard, and you can come back for help later, gabo1323
<Jordan_U> gabo1323: If it's a crossover cable (or your ethernet cards can switch automatically for a straight through), yes.
<Lancelot> fxhp, how do you move around the list of processes
<fxhp> pozzi: I know how to fix that problem
<Lancelot> in top
<xangua> whizken: google cairo dock ppa
<fxhp> Lancelot: man top
<Lancelot> k
<pozzi> kontagious, tell me.
<kontagious> properties
<weird0{}> the purity of gnome  appeals to me, unless avant window navigator has made good progress over the last 2 months ?  these things sometime happen
<kontagious> look around
<kontagious> you will find it
<whizken> how can i maximize torrent downloads? i already altered ports and download speed
<pozzi> no
<pozzi> im looking
<vectory> fxhp: read man top to solve the same issue, didnt find anything
<kontagious> in properties do you see open with tab
<whizken> i still feel that it's being hindered by something
<vectory> at least nothing helpful
<xangua> whizken: use torrents with more seeders
<DannyButterman> who knows the kernel name in ubuntu 10.04.2 64 ?
<xangua> DannyButterman:  linux¿¿
<Aginor> gabo1323, what Jordan_U said, and you will also have to set fixed ip-addresses in the same range (for example 192.168.42.1 and 192.168.42.2 with the netmask 255.255.255.0)
<Aginor> gabo1323, and you'll probably not have internet access while you do that
<yeats> whizken: your ISP might be throttling P2P connections
<fxhp> vectory Lancelot :  press 'h' while running top
<gabo1323> well, i think i must do a taste to prove it...
<whizken> yeats, omfg it probably is... neway around that?
<Lancelot> fxhp, I already read through that, didn't find those controls
<bubblegummybear> if my internet is secured with WPA & WPA2 and i have a clean install of ubuntu with all the latest updates, do i need anything else to secure me?
<fxhp> pozzi: places > home > edit > preferences > media tab
<whizken> yeats, will it do that because of weekend or something?
<weird0{}> if its practical to run a web server from a virtual machine, would that be windows running ubuntu under some type of VM, and it still being functional ?
<yeats> whizken: I don't think so :-/
<weird0{}> bubblegummybear, do you have any services that are reachable from the internet running ?
<bubblegummybear> weird0{}: I use Gmail, Dropbox, and so on if that's what you mean?
<fxhp> pozzi: places > home > edit > preferences > media tab   It is a nautilus setting!
<G00053> wizken, http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/bttest.php
<MrStryker> gabo1323, i use a router, and I can access all my other computers, and share files through it, while still having internet access
<weird0{}> bubblegummybear, thats no problem you may consider adding gufw and also denyhosts configuring it to not only block ssh but all services.  its a simple edit of a configuration file
<fxhp> Lancelot: I use 'ps -ejHf' to look at the process list
<bubblegummybear> ok, thx
<Lancelot> fxhp, I'll give that a run
<weird0{}> bubblegummybear, if you use samba you will have to make config changes to gufw
<bubblegummybear> weird0{}: i dont, but thx for the tip
<weird0{}> bubblegummybear, better to be safe than sorry is how i like to live
<bubblegummybear> weird0{}: that's a good attitude to have
<zombyman> hi... How do I disable synchronization of certain folders on ubuntu one?
<vectory> zombyman: /j #ubuntuone
<vectory> zombyman: /j #ubuntu.one
<vectory> disregard that
<zombyman> thanks vectory
<vectory> zombyman: /j #ubuntuone
<fxhp> lol, copy pasta
<brain_again> researched it...no answers...unique problem...please help (1500 plus people in here-somebody knows)
<brain_again> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583064/
<rogue_> hello how did i install the anci compiler ?? trough the terminal iv forgotten :S
<YankDownUnder> brain_again, What's the issue you're having - without me having to dig through pastebins...?
<brain_again> i have a lot to say about may problem.  the floodbot got onto me and instructed me to paste there
<MrStryker> fxhp copy pasta
<DannyButterman> xangua: I wish it would, but when I do "linux dd" at boot: prompt it replies "could not find kernel image: linux"
<brain_again> YankDownUnder: thanks for the responce. nobody ever responded in two hrs
<MrStryker> fxhp http://encyclopediadramatica.com/File:1194679739296.jpg
<YankDownUnder> brain_again, The paste you gave is incomplete.
 * fxhp nods @ MrStryker
<pozzi> each time i fix the system time
<pozzi> and i turn off computer
<pozzi> when i turn on again
<pozzi> its wrong time again
<pozzi> why?
<fxhp> pozzi: did you change your location?
<fxhp> pozzi: sounds like the computer is 'fixing' itself to the wrong location
<pozzi> mh no
<pozzi> how can i change
<pozzi> location?
<Aginor> pozzi, are you booting windows inbetween?
<fxhp> pozzi: ubuntu computers get their time from ntp servers
<pozzi> yes
<pozzi> yes
<pozzi> i have windows too
<fxhp> pozzi: its possible windows is changing your time back
<pozzi> so i have to fix it on windows?
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
<fxhp> pozzi: you should correct the issue on both sides... but insure your ubuntu location is correct
<whizken> dude unreal...
<xangua> !away > Dan08-Away
<ubottu> Dan08-Away, please see my private message
<gianky> salve
<whizken> i just updated comp... and already 200 gb is used...
<cvcb> Hello, I'm trying to get my WLAN to work. I am following steps on the ubuntu website and it says there is something located in my restricted folder. How do I get to my restricted folder?
<Aginor> pozzi, your ubuntu and your windows probably have different ideas of what timezone your computers clock should be set to, and are fighting about it
<zvacet> !it | gianky
<ubottu> gianky: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pozzi> fxhp, how i can fix my ubuntu location?
<aeon-ltd> whizken: and before was?
<Aginor> pozzi, you need to figure out how to make them both have the same
<whizken> 650
<MrStryker> cvcb get into the folder by using 'sudo nautilus'
<fxhp> pozzi: click the time, there should be a location button with the words edit
<cvcb> ?
<cvcb> MrStryker: More info please
<pozzi> fxhp, thank you.
<whizken> aeon-ltd, it was in the 600s... i installed a few things cairo dock, medibuntu, xchat, resticted codecs
<whizken> is medibuntu like 150 gigs?
<zvacet> whizken: no
<fxhp> cvcb: type 'sudo nautilus' in the terminal
<whizken> where the heck did all my memory go then?
<cvcb> Ok
<whizken> that's unreal
<aeon-ltd> whizken: your documents most likely
<jpds> !gksudo | fxhp
<ubottu> fxhp: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cvcb> Thx
<whizken> aeon-ltd, what documents are you talking about?
<whizken> 100gb of documents?
<cvcb> But where is the restricted folder
<aeon-ltd> whizken: your files
<cvcb> ::
<cvcb> :/
<whizken> yeah but i don't expect what i installed to take up that much space... 200gbs?
<whizken> GB
<fxhp> cvcb: you just opened the file navigator as root.
<cvcb> How to do that?
<whizken> is this all dependencies?
<aeon-ltd> whizken: ubuntu avg is less than 12gb 99.999999999% of the time
<aeon-ltd> whizken: go to /home , right click check properties how much is that taking up?
<whizken> 181.9 gb
<whizken> hey if i'm downloaded torrents about 200gb in size... do they reserve?
<whizken> downloading *
<zvacet> cvcb: can you give a link from witch you are working
<rogue_> how do i get a good c++ compiler for linux ?
<cvcb> Umm sure
<whizken> rogue_, sudo apt-get install g++
<cvcb> Waot no i am on an iphone so...
<aeon-ltd> whizken: yes
<zvacet> whizken: probably they take space on hd
<rogue_> well that i know but i allsso remember there was an ANSI compiler were you could just like eddit directly with any language in txt documents as well
<cvcb> Brb
<aeon-ltd> whizken: they create a kind of 'shell' to fill :) prob solved
<rogue_> program language that is ..
<whizken> rogue_, the best compiler is gnu unless you want IDE... try code::blocks
<whizken> rogue_, gcc is for many languages g++ is for c++
<rogue_> ok
<itaylor57> rogue_: build-essentials is the package you want
<Starminn> If I want to make a script to simply launch a file, what filetype does it have to be, and what should the #! point to?
<cvcb> zvacet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why CoverGloobus is having problems with Banshee? It won't display any track info, or even acknowledge that something is playing. It works fine with Rhythmbox, though.
<rogue_> ok
<fr00g> Starminn, look at xdg-open
<Aginor> rogue_, you probably want to install the gcc suite
<Starminn> fr00g: I'm not sure what that is.
<rogue_> well thx for the help !
<rogue_> ^^
<Aginor> rogue_, and gdb if you want a debugger, there's various IDE's and frontends for the compiler and debugger
<fr00g> Starminn, xdg-open is a program that opens the specified file with the default registered application
<cvcb> Any idea?
<rogue_> aha okey well atleast now i got a more view in to it and now i just need to search google for some more answers :) !
<zvacet> cvcb:  you have to add restricted repository from ubuntu software center
<zvacet> cvcb:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding Repositories in Ubuntu
<Starminn> fr00g: It's an emulator. The file won't run if I click on it through Nautilus -- only if I launch it via terminal, so I was just trying to make a shell script to do those two steps for me.
<Bountin> Hi, I've extended my MotherBoard with a SiI 3132 Card - Two 2TB harddrives are attached to it. If I run badblocks over one of them, it crashes at about 1/3 and the harddrives are unuseable (until the next reboot) - dmesg output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583091/
<fr00g> Starminn, why won't the file run if you click on it in Nautilus?
<cvcb> zvacet: The page is not loading for me..
<Starminn> fr00g: I think it has something to do with my working directory. To launch it with Terminal I have to change directory, then launch it.
<zvacet> cvcb : do you use 10.10
<cvcb> Yes
<cvcb> Netbook edition
<zvacet> cvcb: just a sec
<cvcb> Kk
<DannyButterman> Is there some function keys that could be pressed to prompt for a driver disk in the installation process ? A la Windows ?
<samuel76859430> hey guys , im having a problem with my file permissions, i want to set "allow executing file as a program" but the check box automatically clears 1 second after .?:-)
<TemplarJRC> !Bookaloo Jenni Mills - The Buried Circle (v5.0) (epub).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zvacet> cvcb: in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put this source list http://paste.ubuntu.com/583094/
<derp_> ANNOUNCING JEWBUNTU, GNU/LINUX FOR SUBHUMAN BEINGS! http://goo.gl/UkNNC
<ia9371> hello what radion are similar in performance to geforce 7800
<zvacet> cvcb:  save and close file and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ia9371> im looking for a video card
<tv_> can someone help me change my resolution?
<ia9371>  what is hardware channel?
<brain_again> off topic: where is the channel for specific for Ubuntu distro issues, not peripheral issues? Dont want to waste our time here.  Thanks in advance.
<ia9371> tv_ what are you talking about your resolution?
<ia9371> tv_: system ---> preferences ----> monitor
<Bountin> is there any special channel for kernel/hardware issues?
<ia9371> kernel issues with linux
<zvacet> tv_:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<Flannel> brain_again: For Ubuntu, it's this channel.
<tv_> ia9371: thanks, but it only gives me one resolution option ;(
<ia9371> brian_again: no one ever has problem with linux kernal ;)
<cvcb> What will that do zvacet?
<ia9371> trippy
<Success> hi ghi guys can someone help me with awn plz, i can't figured out how todelete things from the dock, i tried googling but im only finding unuseful results, thanks in advance <announcement>
<b1lly> is there a way
<zvacet> cvcb : that will give you restricted repository from witch you have to download driver for your card
<b1lly> to open all my irc channels
<b1lly> within a parent window?
<b1lly> instead of all my chats being seperate windows?
<ia9371> what is hardware channel!?
<zvacet> cvcb: or in short give you chance to proceed from link you give me
<Krycek> b1lly: what irc client are you using
<Success> hello? anyone help with awn plz
<brain_again> Flannel: thank you. I have been advised that I may not find help here for CCTV; however, the person has, to his credit, offered to dig around.  I dont want to create work for people.  I am just looking for someone with prior expirence to answer my simple questions that i have posted many times today
<b1lly> whatever is built into ubuntu 10.10
<flamot_> ohhh good silm.. can you consolidate any ?
<Krycek> XD
<tv_> I would like to, but don't see any driver listed.  how do I find the driver for intel 845g cards?
<Success> b1lly: drag the tabs together
<flamot_> to open all my irc channels.. within a parent window?. instead of all my chats being seperate windows?
<Success> b1lly: do a mouse_down on the tab and then drag it over to the other group of tabs, only way i know to do it
<b1lly> success that owrks
<Success> does anyone here use awn
<b1lly> the only thing is
<samuel76859430> hey guys , im having a problem with my file permissions, i want to set "allow executing file as a program" but the check box automatically clears 1 second after .?:-)
<b1lly> i closed 2 windows and now it wont open them again
<b1lly> the channels*
<FloodBot1> b1lly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aflaouras> hello guys
<b1lly> the channels*
<Success> b1lly: what do you mean it won't open them again?
<brain_again> ok...ill just ask again: Is the "catv" and the "atsc" jack (coaxial type) input or output?  I dont want to waste my time if one or both are outputs
<aflaouras> i have this problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReschedulingInterrupts
<b1lly> idk, i hit the "x" on my #php channel, and now i try to /join #php and it wont open
<b1lly> maybe its still open sumwhere?
<brain_again> they are on the rear of my hp slimline
<Success> #php isn't opening for me eather :(
<sukuri> I accidentally made it so that opening a folder from Places opens emacs to that folder instead.
<cvcb> zvacet: I cannot enter th
<b1lly> ok
<sukuri> How do I fix this?>
<cvcb> zvacet: Ok I will try
<Success> i think its +l and its full
<Krycek> Success: are you getting awn to work?
<Success> Krycek: its working but my stupid icons won't delete
<zvacet> cvcb : new source list should allow you to install driver if I understand your problem correctly
<xangua> sukuri: create a folder>right clic>open with other>open folder
<samuel76859430> hey guys , im having a problem with my file permissions, i want to set "allow executing file as a program" but the check box automatically clears 1 second after .?
<b1lly> Success: is there a way to set my desktop to dual monitor & change resolution ?
<azm> Hi, I have keyboard plugged to thinkpad ntb. and in grub one arrow down stroke skip multiple lines so I cant use it properly, any advice?
<Success> b1lly: yes, just a sec lemme plug my laptop into my other screen
<sukuri> xangua: perfect! Thank you very much
<brain_again> i'll just buy a dvr, hook it up to the internet, and have it stream to a remote server.  (people break in an steal everything, their images are still captured)  [this of course negates free software]  unless someone could help
<sukuri> Have a great day y'all!
<Krycek> Success: dont know how to fix that, but if you give up try docky
<Success> Krycek: how do you delete them, i dont know how though, is it impossible?
<Success> b1lly: odd, my second monitor started working as soon as i plugged it in..
<b1lly> Success: both my monitors work fine
<Krycek> Success: dunno, i havent got awn working at all XD
<b1lly> success: however, poth monitors are displaying the same exact thing-> I want to extend my desktop lol
<b1lly> both*
<Success> b1lly: on mine it just extended it like your discribing automaticly, but i've done it before and i think there is a setting some where just a second i'll try to find it
<b1lly> i got it
<b1lly> theres a setting
<Success> KrycekL Awn would be pretty nice if you could delete applets, how do i do docky?
<suicidolt> does anyone know the reason why my wireless signal cuts out after a while?
<Krycek> Success: i tried docky and like it, you can click and drag icons to drop them outside of the "panel to delete it
<Success> preferences>monitors yea
<Krycek> <oo
 * brain_again is quitting and will remember that only ONE out of 1548 people in this Ubuntu community tried to help.  Thanks, YankDownUnder.  What a shame.
<Krycek> Success: maybe you can do that as well on awn XD
<ActionParsnip> suicidolt: when it drops, run:   dmesg | tail     it may give clues
 * Dan08 is back.
<spine> hey
<ActionParsnip> Dan08: please don't spam the channel like that
<suicidolt> I would have to be watching it when it drops
<Success> Krycek: yeah you can't even drag them on awn, i think i'll try docky.
<suicidolt> is my screen saver at fault? it's only supposed to end on log out
<ActionParsnip> suicidolt: try disabling it to test
<Krycek> Success: XD sorry to not be able to help with awn
<suicidolt> there are only 3 options
<samuel76859430> hey guys :)
<ActionParsnip> suicidolt: in power options you can manage stuff there
<b1lly> my resolution is at the highest it goes, however i feel like the workspace in ubuntu is kind've limited
<b1lly> I thought it was the resolution, but it's not
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: how do you mean limited?
<Success> i have a couple terminal command i frequently run, is there a  way i can put them in a file so that alls i have to do is click it and it runs the commands
<ActionParsnip> Success: sure, use a script
<samuel76859430> im having a problem with my file permissions, i want to set "allow executing file as a program" but the check box automatically clears 1 second after .?
<vectory> Success: right click desktop -> add starter
<ActionParsnip> samuel76859430: is the file on a CD?
<vectory> ActionParsnip: clikcing a script will still promt weather to open to read or to run the script
<vectory> iirc
<Success> i dont have add starter :(
<samuel76859430> no its on another partition on my harddrive
<Success> and how make a script
<ActionParsnip> vectory: sure but if the user needs to run 10 - 20 commands its wort it
<vectory> yeah, but youll need a starter anyway
<ActionParsnip> Success: simple text file with the top line:    #!/bin/bash             then the remaining lines be the ones you want to run
<vectory> its the second option from the top in the desktop context menu
<vectory> Success: ^
<exutux> samuel76859430: wich file system has that partition?
<vectory> Success: im talking about gnome Desktop
<Success> i have gnome..
<samuel76859430> exutux: as in nfts?
<cvcb> zvacet: Could you give me that link again? I lost it :p
<ActionParsnip> Success: then mark the file as executable and you have a script. If you need sudo then add it in the script. You can then make a launcher on desktop to run the command,or prefix with gksudo if sudo is needed
<exutux> samuel76859430: well NTFS cannot use unix permission
<ActionParsnip> samuel76859430: if you are trying to run apps on your NTFS partition using wine it most likely won't work
<samuel76859430> ahhh ok , so i should copy it to my linux partition ?
<SargonRose> Hi, its me again if anyone remembers. Well i found out last night that my version of linux was screwed.
<exutux> samuel76859430: yes you should
<ActionParsnip> samuel76859430: no it needs installing in wine
<flamot_> did this "no border" setting on a lot of bootris' choice quotes cut off at the moment..
<zvacet> cvcb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/583094/ this one?
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
<samuel76859430> ActionParsnip: so i have to delete my installation of it , and reinstall it through wine to my nfts partition ?
<ActionParsnip> samuel76859430: there are registry entries which will need to be in the wine registry, there will also be a few files copied to the windows directory wich will not exist by ust copying the data
<ActionParsnip> !away > Dan08-Away
<ubottu> Dan08-Away, please see my private message
<SargonRose> So i need help. I have a copy of windows 7.iso i need to burn. But i have no idea how in linux
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all.  I have a 9.10 system that I just got my hands on in the first time in ages and am looking to upgrade the release on it.  Update manager only offers 10.04.1 and I'd prefer to go right to 10.10.  In "settings" I am not limited to LTS.  Anyone got a quick tip?
<flamot_> heh its cuz qaddafi did some bad shit in france.. like terrorism
<Ben64> SargonRose: i don't really think this channel is for pirating windows
<nit-wit> SargonRose, burn it as an image
<b1lly> i'm trying to install aptana 3 on ubuntu, im reading a guide how to do it, and it says to extract the zip file into /opt/apatana
<b1lly> however when i try to create a folder in opt/ it says restricted
<Ben64> [TK]D-Fender: you'd have to go to 10.04 then 10.10
<Success> what extensions and how mark as executable
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: run:   sudo unzip file after copying the file to /opt
<ActionParsnip> Success: the extension is moot
<Success> file.moot?
<Flannel> flamot_: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Success: fileextensions mean very little in linux
<ActionParsnip> Success: just have no file extension and it will work
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: so, you want me to copy the file to opt/
<b1lly> before extracting it?
<Success> ok no extension
<samuel76859430> ActionParsnip: i cant run an executable from my nfts partition at all =^_^=
<SargonRose> Good things its not about pirating is it? It about the basic process of burning ^.^. I just dont know how to burn .iso's with linux
<samuel76859430> ActionParsnip: i cant run an executable from my nfts partition at all =^_^=
<[TK]D-Fender> BenOny real way is a 2-stage?
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: yes, once you copy it then extract it you will have the folder in place (assuming the archive is packaged nice)
<[TK]D-Fender> Ben64: ^
<Ben64> [TK]D-Fender: can't jump releases, except for LTS -> LTS
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: this isnt windows, I don't know how to copy a file over lol
<ActionParsnip> Success: you can right click the file and mark it as executable, or you can use:   chmod +x filename            obviously change filename for the actual name you gave
<Ben64> SargonRose: burning a windows 7 iso.... sounds like piracy
<Flannel> SargonRose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto  (It's about an Ubuntu iso, but the process is the same regardless)
<samuel12346> ActionParsnip: i cant run an executable from my nfts partition at all =^_^=
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: sudo cp filename /opt
<samuel12346> damn proxy server
<exutux> samuel76859430: you nedd to copy apps into your ext* partitions and get it executable by chmod
<exutux> need*
<ActionParsnip> samuel12346: unless the NTFS is on another system, the proxy isn't a factor
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: where do I go to run cmd lines like that
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: terminal, press CTRL+ALT+T   and you will have a terminal
<[TK]D-Fender> Ben64: Oh well... With 11.04 a month and a week away.. I might jsut as soon wait and hard-install over it...
<flamot_> I would watch british tv.. Cynase i know i had a phone or ss number..
<[TK]D-Fender> (this partition is entirely expendable)
<banker247> whats the keyboard command to launch GRUB bootloader (to pick kernel) at startup?
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: you will need to change directory to the location holding the archive
<exutux> samuel12346: after you can use wine...maybe if that program is compatible with wine
<uofm49426> anyone ever have a thinkpad x41 laptop version not tablet
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: I downloaded it, so it's in my downloads folder
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: ok then:   cd ~/Downloads; sudo mv filename /opt
<b1lly> so do i just do sudu cp downloads/aptana.zip opt
<flamot_> BATS BATS BATS BSATS.. NO FUCK U FAG
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: that works too
<samuel12346> exutux: sorry the proxy screws my irc client up .  i have wine installed , its just the problem with i can give the files permessions to execute
<bburhans> flamot_: that's enough.
<ActionParsnip> flamot_: please keep it family friendly
<shadowh511> !op flamot_ swearing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exutux> samuel76859430: you nedd to copy apps into your ext* partitions and get it executable by chmod
<exutux> samuel12346: after you can use wine...maybe if that program is compatible with wine
<shadowh511> !kick flamot_
<SargonRose> Thank you for the link.
<SargonRose> May i ask how you replied so that it highlighted your name?
 * SargonRose test
<b1lly> when im downloading a file it dont show a download status?
<shadowh511> SargonRose like this?
<bburhans> SargonRose: type the first few letters of somebody's name and hit your tab key.
<SargonRose> Yes
<Flannel> SargonRose: Using your name in the line
<ActionParsnip> SargonRose: use the nick at the start, you can use tab to autocomplete them
<uofm49426> what is this thing that looks like a usb but one pin smaller thinkpad x41
<SargonRose> ok thanks
<nit-wit> SargonRose, tab finish nick
<samuel12346> hmmm ok ... is it possible that i can get a program to format my other half toext?
<samuel12346> hmmm ok ... is it possible that i can get a program to format my other half toext?
<SargonRose> nit-wit, ok thanks
<bburhans> samuel12346: don't repeat, be careful.  Could you elaborate on your question? What "half text"?
<ActionParsnip> samuel12346: unless the app is extremely portable, it won't work otherwise software piracy would beVERY easy
<samuel12346> sorry the proxy server keeps booting me
<b1lly> is there a way to "paste" in terminal?
<samuel12346> ctrl shift v b1lly
<[TK]D-Fender> Ben64: BTW thanks for the upgrade rules info.  I'll put this off as it's a PC I'm reworking for someone else andy have likely never even booted into Ubuntu (WinXP dual-boot).  I'll keep the fact of its status in mind should I ever be asked to work on it again
<Armin> hello
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: I moved it
<Armin> every body
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: now I try to extract it in the opt folder and it says (you dont have the right permissions to extract in those archives"
<Armin> i want hack the client
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: ok then run:    cd /opt; sudo unzip filename
<AVUser> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> Armin: client for what?
<AVUser> Could you help me out?
<Armin> some body help me please
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: may I ask what "sudo" stands for?
<AVUser> Let me ask something... what program allows you to use the numeric keys on the keyboard to control the mouse
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: superuser do
<AVUser> I know that there was a way in Wiundpows to do this
<Armin> this is wein server r2
<Armin> win
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: that worked
<Armin> thats very important for me
<RussellAlan> help
<RussellAlan> i downloaded fastboot for linux
<Armin> please help
<RussellAlan> and it won't run
<RussellAlan> anyone have a solution?
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: your user is only a user and doesn't have write access but sudo gives you access to everything
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: thats strange? i'm the only user on this os, shouldnt i be set to admin?
<ActionParsnip> Armin: what client do you mean? Your question has no detail at all.....
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: yes, you are in a group called 'admin' which gives you the ability to use sudo and gksudo
<Armin> this wein server client
<b1lly> ah
<Armin> win
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: how do I rename ifle
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: how can i play MKV videos on parole media player?
<needlez> billy you are admin, but there is something above admin, Root, which is like being god
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: sudo mv name newname
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: where do i download the plugin
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: I thought mv was move
<Armin> i have vpn conection from server
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: think about it
<b1lly> got it
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<b1lly> lol
<b1lly> thx
<Armin> this protocols open on the server 110 145 445 135
<Armin> 139
<syn-ack> smb
<Armin> just i have read permisson
<syn-ack> Samba ports
<ActionParsnip> Armin: i'd ask in ##hacking or ##networking
<ActionParsnip> AVUser: http://ubuntuguide.net/computertipuse-number-pad-as-mousekeys-to-move-cursor-on-the-screen
<b1lly> "mv: target `filename` is not a directory
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: you need to change the command so that the first name is the CURRENT foldername
<Armin> <ActionParsnip> what do you now
<Armin> ?
<Armin> too help me
<b1lly> i did cd /opt/
<rogue_> does the eclipse have c++ support direct out of the box or do i need to add it my self trough plugins or something ?
<ActionParsnip> Armin: ask in ##networking or ##hacking
<b1lly> and than i do mv filename filename
<Armin> hacking
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: is the thing you want to rename called 'filename'?
<b1lly> its a folder but ya
<ActionParsnip> Armin: then instead of typing words, type:     /join ##hacking
<b1lly> so i did cd /opt; mv Apatana Studio 3 aptana3
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: sudo mv mv ./Apatana\ Studio\ 3 ./aptana3
<Armin> i type where  ##hacking
<Armin> ??
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: you need to escape the spaces
<b1lly> .and what does the ./
<ActionParsnip> Armin: type:     /join ##hacking
<b1lly> do
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: it tells the interpretterto look in the pwd (present working directory)
<b1lly> action very cool
<uofm49426> hey were you go
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: so, I extracted it, I mvoed it, and I can open the EXE and it launches fine? am i supposed to install it on linux
<b1lly> or is that just how it works
<cjae> flash flickering problems in ubuntu too?
<cjae> flickering bad in kubuntu
<uofm49426> what is this usb looking thing on my thinkpad x41
<cjae> flashplugin-nonfree that is
<uofm49426> i took picture dont know how to send it
 * cjae appologizes for enter punctuation
<b1lly> what does applying root ownership do
#ubuntu 2012-03-12
<Airtreck> jen_ : did you try the "locate" command to search for your screensavers? if they're there, it will find them
<ActionParsnip> jen_: http://www.solarum.com/2010/01/03/acer-aspire-battery-not-charging/      seems a BIOS upgrade helps
<vallor> so I almost got this working in a virt, but now when I run usb-creator-gtk & set it up to install, it shuts down the ubuntu virt :(
<jen_> well...if I can recall, I downloaded the awesome 'blue screen of death' somewhere KMV01 showed me (he's awesome by the way) and it had a bunch of screensavers but I dont remember how I did it
<Roasted> Question - if I want to use something other than Unity as my default environment, yet I want automatic login, how do I select which DE I want since I won't have the option to choose @ login screen?
<jen_> oh synaptic!
<droptone> can one of you guys recommend a twitter client that provides real-time updates for ubuntu 11.10? I hear good things about polly, is it worth the install?
<CFHowlett> Roasted   you CAN choose at login - click on the gear
<Roasted> CFHowlett, right - but how would I do that with automatic login to a specific user account?
<jen_> but then again I dont know what package to get
<SlothScript> So my issue, currently, is that when I boot my computer grub will not start. If I hold shift, I get a message "Grub Loading.." but then the screen essentially shuts off with the message "Out of Range" and it changes resolution. After that, it boots to Ubuntu. I am currently unable to access my Windows 7; does anyone have any ideas?
<jen_> so what is the package for screensavers on synaptic?
<CFHowlett> Roasted   aaah, different question.  Sadly, IDK as I still use 10.04.  ask the channel about setting default DE
<Roasted> CFHowlett, nevermind, it looks like it still holds the last one I logged in as. I don't recall 11.10 doing that. I'm on 12.04 now (wrong chat, just realized, shoulda been in ubuntu+1 for that)
<Roasted> CFHowlett, but nonetheless, fixed! :D
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: the last session is remembered for each user
<Toph2> when I run htop in a terminal, it occupies the terminal,,, can I start and run another terminal for other tasks while htop is running?
<CFHowlett> Toph2   yes
<upset> Help me please! I'm begging you! Pinta just crashed and corrupted my project. How do I get it back?! Isn't there a bak somewhere??
<vallor> Toph2: of course -- this is Unix, it's multiprocessing and multiuser :)
<tannerste> jen_, i think xscreensaver is fairly popular.  I haven't personally tried it yet
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: sure, press CTRL+ALT+T
<jen_> yeah I have xscreensavers but there are a bunch just missing from then tannerste
<Toph2> indeed,, thanks all
<ActionParsnip> upset: use your data backups will be a great way
<upset> ActionParsnip: Could you explain?
<LeeJiin> oops
<vallor> woot, I got it working -- the trick was to attach the usb passport drive to the virt as an ide disk
<tannerste> jen_, hmm, check out this post talking about xscreensaver http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<upset> Please, does anyone know how I can repair this file or get an older version back?!
<ActionParsnip> upset: how long have you had the project going?
<upset> ActionParsnip: Three days. I've been opening and closing and saving often
<ActionParsnip> upset: so you will have backed it up, right? to a USB storage or a different PC, or a DVD or such...
<upset> ActionParsnip: Obviously if I did I would not come here
<ActionParsnip> upset: why did you not make a backup?
<Zaitzev> If i do this, will it find all rars in subfolders and unpack the files IN those subfolders? : find . -iname "*.rar" -exec unrar {} \;
<upset> ActionParsnip: That's NOT an answer to my question
<ActionParsnip> upset: unless you made a backup the file will be gone as data recovery apps like foremost will simply recover the bad file
<upset> ActionParsnip: It's not deleted
<upset> It's just corrupted
<SHOVELL> is there a way to correct a logical partition ending beyond the end of the physical drive?
<ActionParsnip> upset: yes, so there is no way to restore the data as you made no backup
<upset> ActionParsnip: There are no earlier versions anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> upset: you could try an fsck on the partition
<Airtreck> there is no "system restore" in linux :)
<ActionParsnip> upset: not unless the software you made the file in makes them, no
<upset> ActionParsnip: Fffffffffff
<ActionParsnip> upset: make backups and you have no issue
<upset> ActionParsnip: I'm furious
<jen_> oh this has been bugging me too but I totally forgot about it, how can you adjust the settings so if you have one window up, you can click on the second one but the other window is still behind it,
<upset> ActionParsnip: Fuck you, man
<Zaitzev> noone? oO
<amazingrando> i cloned ubuntu server from on machine to another.  eth0 device is not found on the cloned machine (exact same hardware)
<CFHowlett> mellow out people
<ActionParsnip> upset: you learned the hardest way possible of the value of backups, sorry
<amazingrando> tried sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.old
<Airtreck> uh that was WAY rude!
<amazingrando> now there's an eth0, but still won't get an IP address
<SHOVELL> ActionParsnip, you are a valued comunity resource tyou dont deserve whay upset just did
<jen_> umm
<Kotus> SHOVELL, if you delete a partition and recreate it, begining at the exact same byte then it will be ok, all you have to do is resize2fs it somehow, be carefool resize2fs takes a size parameter
<SlothScript> ActionParsnip: Do you happen to have any ideas on a grub menu not loading, even with holding shift; I've purged and reinstalled, and some other obvious solutions.
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: looks ok, just watch for duplicated folders coming out of the archives as they may overwrite each other or similar, not sure where the extracte files would go tbh
<Airtreck> btw, hi again ActionParsnip , danileigh79 spoke nicely to me about you. So hi!
<ActionParsnip> hi Airtreck :)
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: i'm sure the guys in #bash will be able to help a little :)
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: But the syntax looks fine? Guess I could run it and see what happens.. I asked because I wasn't sure if that's the "best" way to do it, or even the right way
<Zaitzev> Hm, guess I can start hanging out there as well ;)
<Kotus> SHOVELL, i used parted to create the partition
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: you could copy a subset of the files out to a test folder and see what happens
<SHOVELL> Kotus, the other issue is that the logical partition contains the swap "drive"
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: Yeah that's what I was gonna do, don't want to mess up the originals or anything ;p
<Kotus> then simply remove it after( swapoff /dev/partition )
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: you gotta watch out for duplicate file names in the files though dude. That stuff gets messy
<SHOVELL> Kotus, cant i just change the end sector?
<phunyguy> can someone help me figure out how to sync some music on my phone with amarok, and have it transcode to mp3? Currently I tell it to copy to that collection, but it keeps the flac format.
<scientes> apt-get update is failing on precise cause its asking for the uncompressed Packages, over the .gz/.bz2
<phunyguy> I am really asking if it is possible to synch
<SHOVELL> q
<Kotus> SHOVELL, can gparted do it , check it out
<ActionParsnip> scientes: are you using Precise?
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: Guess I need some flags to unrar as well
<binger> Am getting /bin/bash: java: command not found.  Can someone take a look at this and point me in the right direction?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/879711/
<hoshi411> anyone know how to clear previously failed packages from showing up evbery time you try to install something??
<Airtreck> hoshi411:  you uninstall them
<nopolitica> que
<Super_Dog> Anybody know what precise command one should enter in Ubuntu when it says, "Make sure that the « data » sub-folder is writeable by the webserver."
<SlothScript> I currently have 3 swaps, and need only one. Can anyone help me in correcting this?
<Super_Dog> I'm presuming some type of chmod command...?
<Super_Dog> AjaxPlorer install
<droid-0854> Hoshi did you check /tmp?
<beenohano> how do I change the system resolution when no proprietary driver is installed and xrandr only shows one resolution?  I have an old desktop with integrated intel 845 which is buggy so the Ubuntu team sets it for only one resolution.
<ActionParsnip> SlothScript: configure your OSes to use the same swap partition, then delete the other 2 and either create data partitions in them, or resize the other partitions into the free space. I suggest you take a full backup in case of catastrophe. You will be modifying your drive in a big way
<ActionParsnip> beenohano: what GPU?
<Super_Dog> Slothscript:   You can use Gparted...  That will help you modify / delete your swap partitions... Please back up before use though...
<Gyes> beenohano, start with cvt 1600x1200 60, then xrandr --newmode "the result from cvt", then xrandr --addmode 1600x1200_60.00 VGA1
<beenohano> ActionParsnip: integrated intel graphics (845G/GL)
<SlothScript> ActionParsnip, Super_Dog - This being the first time I have ever done any direct editing to my partition; is there any guide which would talk in more detail as to what I need to do?
<beenohano> Gyes: that doesn't work with the old intel 845g/gl.  I can't add any modes.
<ActionParsnip> beenohano: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<beenohano> here is some explanation of why only one resolution is allowed:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus
<SlothScript> ActionParsnip, Super_Dog - I can search for the guide myself; I just am really at a loss of what to even look for because my understanding is so limited.
<beenohano> I'm wondering if it's possible to change that one allowed resolution
<SHOVELL> is there a way to manually modify a partition table?
<ActionParsnip> SlothScript: if you look in /etc/fstab   you will see how swap is mapped, choose a swap partition and make that the same for all the install OSes.
<Super_Dog> Slothscript:  You can load and "look" at your drives with GParted.  Do you know how to install GParted in Ubuntu?
<SHOVELL> ie nano or other text editor
<binger> Am getting /bin/bash: java: command not found.  Can someone take a look at this and point me in the right direction?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/879711/
<Super_Dog> That would be your first step...
<CacheMoney> does anyone know how to make the text in XChat larger?  Zoom in?
<ActionParsnip> binger: do you have java installed?
<Super_Dog> I can walk you through it if you're that new to Ubuntu...
<SlothScript> I have installed it yes;
<Airtreck> SlothScript: use your exact words to describe what you want to do, you will find beginner guides. Also take notes on paper. Also backup everything and make a map of files you have. The guide will ask you to use a botting disk/usb
<binger> ActionParsnip, yes I do.
<SlothScript> I am not so much new to Ubuntu in general, but the partitioning; and the core of it, I am quite new there.
<mint> hi.
<Gyes> CacheMoney, isn't it in the preferences?
<Gaming4JC> Are there any tools like UnFreeze (to turn a batch of photos into an animated .gif) for Ubuntu?
<SlothScript> May I ask what impact having 3 swaps opposed to the one that is needed will have on my system?
<Super_Dog> Sloth:  Upon up Gparted.... look.... Don't touch or Apply anything.  You will need your sudo password to get in there....
<Airtreck> SlothScript:  i am new too, but i managed to patition with guides, not that hard. Try to read the guide carefully and take notes
<binger> ActionParsnip, am thinking it could be a PATH issue but am not sure
<CacheMoney> Gyes: Couldn't find anything relating to zoom or text size.. Seems like it should be in there :/
<Gyes> can you change the font ?
<Gyes> it must be saying FreeSans 9, make it 12
<SlothScript> The reason I ask, for the real impact, is because the issue I am trying to fix right now has to do with Grub; and if they are two unique issues I'd like to tackle grub first, however, if they contribute to one another than obviously it is best to take both at once.
<CacheMoney> Gyes: Yes, good call.  Thanks!
<Gyes> np
<Super_Dog> Are you multi-booting Sloth?
<Airtreck> SlothScript: how my OS's you have on your system?
<Super_Dog> Sloth:  To my knowledge - multiple swap partitions aren't a big problem.  Maybe just a waste of a bit of hard drive space depending on your configuration...
<SlothScript> Super_Dog, Airtreck: I have dual-booted; Windows7 + Ubuntu 11.10; However, grub menu will not appear; holding shift brings the message "Loading Grub.." but then a message which says somethign to the extent of "Input is out of range" and changes the screen resolution comes up and it boots directly into Ubuntu.
<SlothScript> Super_Dog, Airtreck: Essentially, through any efforts thus far, I have been unable to boot into Windows 7 since I've installed Ubuntu 11.10;
<Airtreck> did you install ubuntu after linux?
<Super_Dog> Grub can be a little tricky.  My problems with Grub and Windows 7 went away with the new Grub 2 in the 11.04/11.10 editions of Ubuntu...
<SlothScript> I had Windows 7 installed, and used the main download from Ubuntu to install 11.10 with the default partitioning.
<Airtreck> well that pretty much "deleted" windows
<binger> ActionParsnip, any other thoughts on what might be happening?
<Super_Dog> I always use "manual".  It is actually easier that way... I've got like 10 systems with multi-boot...
<Airtreck> wow 10 !
<SHOVELL> there is no way to manualy correct the size of a partition without gparted(which has an error?
<Super_Dog> Your windows actually isn't deleted...
<Super_Dog> Unless you did something really goofy... Can you see your NTFS in Gparted?
<SlothScript> Airtreck, Windows isn't deleted. I can see the partition in my drive; I just don't have the boot menu
<SlothScript> Windows is still there. I just can't access Grub.
<hoshi411> Airtreck uninstalling them does not work
<Soul_Sample> i get thrown back to the login screen whenever I try to play an .ogv file. any ideas?
<hoshi411> i get dpkg errors
<Super_Dog> Sloth.... Can you boot windows?
<SlothScript> I am not able to through grub; and I know no other way;
<doc-saintly> I'm currently copying about 300gb of data from one disk to another, and there are some errors along the way that i've had to skip. It got tedious so I hit "skip all", is there a place I can look to see all the files that were skipped?
<ActionParsnip> binger: not sure, you may need to run: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Airtreck> is it possible your system was initially a linux system that had windows installed? then the ubuntu over windows
<hoshi411> because of this one package errors it prevents me from installing anything else
<Super_Dog> Sloth:  But you can boot windows right now or no?  Grub or any other way?
<hoshi411> i tried dpkg --purge <package>
<SlothScript> No. Grub menu does not load; I do not know how else I could boot it.
<hoshi411> but that would not get rid of it
<Airtreck> Super_Dog: No he can't. Installing linux in default keeps windows, but you're not able to use it
<Super_Dog> OK.... Would you like to at least get back to booting windows?
<Super_Dog> You really have to handle one problem at a time here....
<SlothScript> That's what I want to do.
<SlothScript> That is my main issue; primary concern.
<oPhelias_> trying to dual booth windows 7 and ubuntu with new pc with efi.
<Airtreck> so you prefere keeping windows and deleting ubuntu?
<oPhelias_> seems when I'm loaded in Ubuntu it doesn't 'see' my windows system..
<oPhelias_> gives me no choice but to do a clean install
<SlothScript> For now; I would reinstall manual partition again afterwards; but I need to keep Windows yes.
<SHOVELL> adam@Shovell:~$ sudo gparted
<SHOVELL> ======================
<SHOVELL> libparted : 2.3
<SHOVELL> ======================
<SHOVELL> Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<FloodBot1> SHOVELL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oPhelias_> anyone have any ideas?
<SHOVELL> oops
<Soul_Sample> oPhelias_: did you do a wubi install?
<Super_Dog> Sloth:  You've got your Windows 7 boot disc?
<SlothScript> No I do not; the harddrive came installed with it;
<OerHeks> doc-saintly, diff folder1 folder2
<Super_Dog> Oh boy...
<CFHowlett> SlothScript  got something for you
<oPhelias_> no I want I have an iso with unetbootin
<oPhelias_> want to setup up a separate system
<Super_Dog> Can you download a Windows 7 image somewhere.... Torrents or what not...
<SlothScript> Oh boy. . ." is how I felt entirely.
<Airtreck> :)
<SlothScript> I can look for it;
<SlothScript> CFHowlett: Yes?
<CFHowlett> SlothScript   what's the brand of your computer???
<Soul_Sample> oPhelias_: if you install ubuntu "from windows", then you cannot see the rest of the partition you installed it on.  if you want to access your windows system through ubuntu, it has to be installed on a different partition
<SlothScript> HP
<OerHeks> Super_Dog, please do not suggest illegal download.
<Super_Dog> You may not need to have an HP Windows 7 disc to resuscitate the MBR...
<Soul_Sample> oPhelias_: your best bet is to make a new partition and install it there properly, not "from windows"
<CFHowlett> SlothScript   see http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/microsoft_os/3316.aspx  download the iso, create a boot usb with unetbootin.  REPAIR your windows, not reinstall.
<oPhelias_> I am not doing it from windows
<oPhelias_> I have ubuntu on a usb stick
<Super_Dog> No illegal... There's lots of legal Windows 7 images on the net...  I've got access to Technet and they have tons of Windows 7 images there...
<biosystemaltered> Good night people. I have a problem with youtube, the screen is smaller, I'm using google chromium browser. What do I fix this?
<oPhelias_> I rebooted and am trying to install on the hd
<oPhelias_> but with efi ...it tells me that my hd is empty
<hoshi411> anyone know how to get apt from trying to satisfy the last install operation????
<oPhelias_> it's not ...has windows 7
<Super_Dog> Sloth:  Essentially you will need to do a boot repair....
<CFHowlett> !who
<widewake> Hello, wondering how i can find what programs are eating my kbs without my knowledge? im a bit novice with linux.
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Soul_Sample> oPhelias_: you don't see any partitions in nautilus? (file manager)
<SlothScript> Okay, so you guys think I should download a Windows 7 image, repair from it and then try from there?
<Super_Dog> http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<CFHowlett> wideawake  in a terminal run ps-x
<hoshi411> help , i can't install anything because apt tries to install the last failed package every time
<hoshi411> that package will not delete
<Super_Dog> I've used this facility successfully on machines that hosed their MBR and / or screwed up their GRUB installation....
<hoshi411> dpkg purge will not delete it
<Robinux> is there something I must enable
<widewake> CFHowlett, No command 'run' found, did you mean:...
<Seven_Six_Two> hoshi411, what package is failing?
<oPhelias_> I pulled up 'disk utility'
<hoshi411> how do I get apt to understand that they dont need to do that
<Robinux> HI is there something I must enable...for remote desktop viewer to work
<hoshi411> Seven_Six_Two: linux-image
<oPhelias_> and it does say ntfs partition
<AgamemnonZ> widewake: You can also try 'top' in your terminal. alternatively install 'htop' which is a more readable version of top
<CFHowlett> wideawake.  open a terminal. type ps -x.  press enter
<widewake> CFHowlett, not found
<oPhelias_> but when I go to install doesn't give me the choice to shrink the partition or install
<oPhelias_> along sidde
<Airtreck> SlothScript: No you can't recover grub with a windows image
<SlothScript> I mean to repair the windows system; and then re-do the entire process with Ubuntu.
<SlothScript> Instead of trying to repair grub from Ubuntu?
<Soul_Sample> oPhelias_: is that the only partition?
<Seven_Six_Two> hoshi411, what is the error it gives?
<oPhelias_> yes...
<Super_Dog> Sloth:  If I was forced to bet my life, I would tell you that you hosed your Windows MBR (Master Boot record) with Grub...
<widewake> AgamemnonZ, tried agem, it is like system monitor :)
<biosystemaltered> Good night people. I have a problem with youtube, the screen is smaller, I'm using google chromium browser. What do I fix this?
<Airtreck> the problem with windows is that the grub only sees ubuntu. You can't fix grub through windows
<AgamemnonZ> Question: Is it be conceivable that ATI and/or NVIDIA would ever open-source their drivers? If so, should we create a petition to urge them to do so?
<AgamemnonZ> widewake: good;  also it is ps -x (with a space before the -) this should work
<Seven_Six_Two> AgamemnonZ, highly unlikely. Not worth the effort.
<Airtreck> grub is something beyond windows in lamest terms
<Super_Dog> I have fixed these situations MANY times by first fixing windows and then installing Ubuntu properly (manually.... :-))
<widewake> CFHowlett,  this is what im getting for ps -x Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? , not sure what that means
<AgamemnonZ> why do you think so Seven_Six_Two?
<CFHowlett> widewake   try "top"
<boolean> widewake: man ps for more info
<Airtreck> Super_Dog: how did you fix windows?
<SlothScript> Okay; so what I am asking is the proposed solution is to download a windows image; repair windows from that so that using windows boot loader I can get into windows, and then reinstalling ubuntu manually?
<Super_Dog> Grub and Windows MBR live in the same "space" so to speak...  Grub is awesome when it's configured correctly...
<Seven_Six_Two> AgamemnonZ, because they make a lot of money selling proprietary solutions, and a large part of that is algorithms
<CFHowlett> SlothScript   actually, you shouldn't need to reinstall ubuntu.
<CFHowlett> SlothScript   fix windows.  then reinstall GRUB
<widewake> CFHowlett,  yes, did top looking at it. will it tell me whats using my kbs?
<widewake> CFHowlett,  i think i got too much crap running lol
<hoshi411> Seven_Six_Two: http:/www.pastebin.com/GskLiZx7
<widewake> boolean, thanks boo, srry im a bit novice
<Super_Dog> 1) Boot Windows from disc and let it run an installation repair 2) Fix with re-install of Ubuntu manually.   (Grub automatically sees and recognizes Windows installs including XP, Vista, and 7.)
<Super_Dog> Also, for systems that can boot windows, see the EasyBCD link I gave above...
<widewake>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND  is whati get top. kb/s?
<boolean> widewake: we all were at one point .. man is the best for those who can Read The Fine Manual
<CFHowlett> boolean   oh, is THAT what rtfm means now??  :)
<AgamemnonZ> Seven_Six_Two: making their drivers open-source wouldn't change much about ati/nvidia's dominance i guess as nobody can create their hardware
<Airtreck> Super_Dog:  your computer had manual or default linux over windows installation?
<hoshi411> so how do you get apt-get to stop trying to install failed packages???
<widewake> Im wondering if there is a way to directly see what on your computer is using Kb at that moment. perhaps a program for it
<hoshi411> i just want it to be quiet and give up
<boolean> widewake: define Kb .. networking or memory usage?
<Airtreck> hoshi411:  you uninstall the failed application(s)
<SlothScript> Okay; so I am currently downloading the image for Windows 7. Burn a bootCD from that. Installation Repair; then how would I go about fixing grub from there? I mean, theoretically should I be able to boot from either windows or ubuntu once that has happened?
<widewake> boolean,  networking, internet memory
<Seven_Six_Two> hoshi411, can you run in a terminal    uname -a      and paste the results here please.
<Super_Dog> No.... Grub will get blown out the door....
<jameslord_new> hello:)
<Seven_Six_Two> AgamemnonZ, if that were true, then opening their drivers would help their business
<CFHowlett> jameslord_new   greetings
<widewake> widewake,  to see whats using my internet connection
<boolean> widewake: sudo apt-get install iptraf
<hoshi411> Airtreck: like i said, the package was not installed and can not be uninstalled bt either apt-get or dpkg, therefor I want apt-get to give up
<SlothScript> So then I would have to go back into it and reinstall ubuntu, properly?
<Airtreck> SlothScript: i think grub can only be repaired with the ubuntu CD, you need to do manual installation
<Super_Dog> What I would suggest is Easy BCD... I think it writes a new Grub right inside of Windows... It is free for commercial use...
<jameslord_new> exit
<jameslord_new> exit
<boolean> widewake: iptraf will show you the networkign usage on your pc
<Super_Dog> Do you have a lot of stuff already set up and running in your ubuntu install?
<jameslord_new> quit
<FloodBot1> jameslord_new: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seven_Six_Two> jameslord,  try   /part
<SlothScript> No. My ubuntu install is fine to lose.
<boolean> widewake: via the ethernet interface
<SlothScript> It's my Windows install that I'm more concerned about..
<boolean> widewake: iptraf is a console command
<widewake> boolean,  sweet! Its asking me if i am root
<widewake> permission denied
<Super_Dog> OK.... My suggestion is boot that Windows 7 CD and do a boot repair.  You shouldn't nor do you want to re-install anything...
<boolean> widewake: you will need sudo access ... most ubuntu machines will prompt you for your username
<hoshi411> Seven_Six_Two: Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:48:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<boolean> widewake: 's password
<SlothScript> Okay, and with a bootrepair of Windows 7, that should permit me to be able to boot into Windows?
<Super_Dog> Yes... And Grub will get deep sixed... :-)
<Super_Dog> For the time being...
<CFHowlett> SlothScript   once repaired, win7 should boot and grub will disappear
<Seven_Six_Two> hoshi411, you're trying to uninstall a running kernel. That's a very bad plan, and probably the reason you're having troubles
<boolean> widewake: atferwareds ... use the detailed interface stat
<widewake> boolean, i see, it does not prompt me, E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<xtremox> i need ubuntu for a old computer amd 64 1.8ghz 256mb in ram 20gb hard disk
<boolean> widewake: yes u need root
<hoshi411> Seven_Six_Two: but the pacakge is not a running kernel, it was an update to the kernel that did not install... i thought
<SlothScript> Okay; perfect. I am quite well working if I can get back into Windows; I am actually a much more competent computist than I appear :o just new to dual-booting + Ubuntu specifically; but from Windows I should be able to work it out I think.
<ouyes> could anyone help me with this, when I try to sudo modprobe rt5370sta
<ouyes> FATAL: Error inserting rt5370sta (/lib/modules/2.6.32-38-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt5370sta.ko): Device or resource busy, what is wrong?
<Seven_Six_Two> hoshi411, that package depends on the latest kernel, which you're running
<widewake> boolean, ok, how do i root? heh
<Super_Dog> Sloth:  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features/startup-repair
<CFHowlett> widewake   sudo -i
<boolean> ouyes: do a sudo lsmod|grep rt5370sta to see if it is already loaded
<hoshi411> Seven_Six_Two: if im running it then why does apt tell me "failed to instal"
<Seven_Six_Two> hoshi411, line 4:  Removing linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic ...
<Airtreck> hoshi411:  go into the directory and delete the files
<lya> adrien@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential libpcre3-dev libssl-dev libncp libncp-dev libpq5 libpq-dev libssh2-1-dev libsvn-dev
<lya> [sudo] password for adrien:
<lya> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<lya> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<FloodBot1> lya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lya> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<Super_Dog> When you get to this screen on boot, please choose the "Startup Repair" button....
<widewake> CFHowlett,  awesome. installing
<CFHowlett> widewake   good luck.
<ouyes> boolean, nope, there is nothing in the output
<Super_Dog> If that doesn't work, I'll be surprised...
<widewake> CFHowlett, txx
 * boolean hmms ... didn't need direct root access to do it ...
<jameslord_new> wow, where am i ?
<vladimir> hi i need help please
 * boolean wonders about why widewake's machine did ....
<CFHowlett> vladimir   ask away
<Seven_Six_Two> hoshi411, I'm not sure where you're reading that, because what I see from your pastebin is this:   dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic (--remove):
<SlothScript> Okay; so boot from the disc and use "Startup Repair" option?
<Super_Dog> In the future, when installing Ubuntu, please manually install to a separate ext3 or ext4 partition or something other than the automatic partition choice in Ubuntu...  I've had less problems with that setup...
<CFHowlett> SlothScript   right
<Airtreck> Super_Dog: i installed linux on dual boot with windows, then deleted windows. Now i have unpartitioned space and two swap partitions :) Suggestions?
<Super_Dog> Best if you create a separate partition or get a second hard drive or what not...
<widewake> boolean, processing triggers for menu.. its done i believe
<vladimir> how install ubuntu on a mac?
<Super_Dog> Lots of ways to skin that cat both in Windows 7 and Ubuntu.  Google is your friend...
<Seven_Six_Two> hoshi411, can you do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<widewake> boolean, wat next? iptraf
<boolean> widewake: sudo -i iptraf
<SlothScript> Okay perfect; CFHowlett, from the list of downloads you sent to me; just choosing the one which I had installed is fine, and that is the image to make the disc out of?
<CFHowlett> SlothScript   right
<boolean> widewake: then choose detailed interface statistics
<SlothScript> and will a liveCD/liveUSB work, or only one / the other?
<widewake> boolean, sweet. am there.hmm
<boolean> widewake: it will show you your transfer rate (both, in bound and out bound) based upon the moment you started iptraf
<jameslord_new> hi
<vladimir> any one know how add anonymous chanel on irc?
<jameslord_new> vladimir go home ,dude
<vladimir> im home
<Airtreck> jameslord_new:  don't be rude pls
<Seven_Six_Two> vladimir, this is a help channel for ubuntu, not irc.
<Gyes> vladimir, irc.voxanon.net/6697
<[[thufir]]> how do you use dar with cdrwtools?   the syntax I mean.
<vladimir> thank you
<widewake> boolean,  right, is there a way to find specifics? what programs/ips?
<widewake> boolean, thats what im looking for.. To find exactly whats using my internet connection. Like at the moment, i have mozilla open so i already know its using kbs, my clock is, this Irc chat, etc
<vladimir> does any one know how install a canon printer drivers in ubuntu 12.4 ?
<CFHowlett> !precise|vladimir ask in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> vladimir ask in #ubuntu+1: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<widewake> wheres anonymous when you need em xp. jp
<Robinux> I've enabled remote desktop viewing in the preferences yet I can't access my ubuntu
<Robinux> I can establish ssh connection
<Airtreck> Gyes: may i pm you?
<Robinux> both use same port right?
<widewake> boolean, CFHowlett thx.
<Gyes> sure why not
<vallor> Bug 952653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952653 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "used ubiquity to try install in a virt to a usb disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952653
<vallor> kewblewy
 * vallor always finds the bugs :P
<jen_> how can I get gimp 2.7? I am still stuck with 2.6
<zhe> hohoho
<CFHowlett> jen_   download and compile from source
<jen_> okay
<`Korvin> Hey, my touchpad stopped working
<`Korvin> on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kortsi: try:  sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<armence> Hello all. i think I screwed up my sound config somehow. I can't play sounds as my user. But other users can play sounds just fine. Can somebody help me out here?
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip, I'm not seeing the touchpad
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: try the command, it may wake it up :)
<`Korvin> that did it
<`Korvin> what was it?
<`Korvin> why did that work
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip, same thing, but with y wireless card
<autojack> it's been a long time since I had to give a crap about file system types. is there any reason I should use something other than ext4 for a generic personal web/mail server?
<hmw> a friend "did nothing" except updating (I suppose). Now he has two new ifaces: pan0 and virbr0. What could have happened? What could he possibly have installed?
<CFHowlett> hmw it's a zen virtualization interface
<hmw> doesn't sound like the standard update would do that, right?
<CFHowlett> hmw   I can see the update happening, but actually configuring without prior use?  I think not.
<psusi> hwm, no, he installed something to get the birbr0 setup... pan0 is bluetooth I believe
<CFHowlett> hmw see https://buzzcodington.wordpress.com/2011/04/26/getting-rid-of-virbr0virbr1-interface-in-ubuntu-server-9-10/
<hmw> ah fine, thanks
<hmw> but i need to find out what really happened first
<hmw> that guy is so stubborn. He won't come here because "he doesn't know you" (thinks it would be unpolite to ask strangers). Is there a package I could install on his brain, that would fix this bug?
<jen_> how can you make the ubuntu oneiric ocelot taskbar move??
<CFHowlett> hmw just tell him the error is between the keyboard and the display ...
<CacheMoney> I'm trying to connect my external monitor but I'm having trouble taking it off of 'mirror mode'.  I keep getting this message "requested position/size for CRTC 147 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1366, 0), size=(1920, 1080), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<jen_> how can you make the ubuntu oneiric ocelot taskbar move??
<Korvin_> hey, I installed an nvidia driver, and on reboot kdm fails to load
<Korvin_> how can I fix that?
<Loshki> autojack: ext4 should be fine. I personally prefer ext3, just because there are more rescue tools for it, but ext4 will be fine too. You'll be making periodic backups, right?
<`Korvin> any ideas?
<Pickleface> Hey when I try to burn the ubuntu disk it keeps saying error while burning drive busy
<Pickleface> how can I fix this?
<`Korvin> waht operating system Pickleface
<Pickleface> `Korvin: I have ubuntu 11.10 im trying to make another disk for it.
<`Korvin> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-burning/2011-February/016513.html
<`Korvin> Does anyone know how to revert driver updates in kubuntu?
<`Korvin> I can't boot up as kdm fails to initialize
<`Korvin> I can boot up, just not with the gui
<simpson1897> hey Shon! are you here? It's Vladymyr
<CacheMoney> Does anyone run dual monitors?  Not mirror-mode but separate mode..
<`Korvin> yes CacheMoney
<CacheMoney> `Korvin: do you have to cross your mouse over to the next screen vertically or horizontally?
<`Korvin> that can be changed by opening up the screen resize menu and dragging the monitors into their respective positions
<CacheMoney> `Korvin: for example, only when I place the screens on top of one another in the System Settings > Hardware > Displays  can I get into 'separate mode'
<CacheMoney> if I place them side-by-side I get an error saying ""The selected configuration for displays could not be applied
<CacheMoney> requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1280, 800), maximum=(1600, 1600)""
<CacheMoney> `Korvin: where is the screen resize menu?
<CacheMoney> Do you think I need to update my graphics card driver?
<dave_null> why does echo give me a blank line when I try something like "date > today.txt ; echo < today.txt" ? According to tutorial it should output the date.
<Fuego> it'l write not print
<SwedeMike> dave_null: echo doesn't work like that, you can't pipe stuff to echo and expect it to do anything.
<SwedeMike> dave_null: you have to use cat.
<StepNjump> I have natty here. My time never switched automatically. Did the time change automatically in newer versions?
<dave_null> it gives a blank line even if I don't pipe. I go exactly by the tutorial
<SwedeMike> dave_null: yes, echo gives you a blank line regardless of what you pipe to it.
<SwedeMike> dave_null: echo will type the first argument on the terminal, nothing else.
<canthus13> How do I go about recovering the encryption key for my home folder? I'm about to wipe my root drive. root is a separate partition from /home
<SwedeMike> dave_null: or actually, all arguments.
<dave_null> strange, this is exactly what's in Linux Phrasebook. The guy redirects date's output to a file, then does echo < file.txt and according to him it prints it to stdout
<SwedeMike> dave_null: well, I'd say it's wrong.
<SwedeMike> dave_null: I've been doing unix since 1994 or so, and I would never have expected echo to do anything with stuff piped to it.
 * Draconicus braces for the flood
<dave_null> yeah, it's Linux Phrasebook by Scott Grannerman
<canthus13> Draconicus: No flood.  I came in 4 minutes ago and can still see the user listing.
<Draconicus> I had Compiz running splendidly utilizing fusion-icon's control until I tried this little fix to get emerald working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870792   -- I did not do anything after the second box of code. I just needed a quick fix for Emerald 'cause the packaged one wasn't working.
<[[thufir]]> how do you install dargui?  is that a manual install?  I can't find it at  http://packages.ubuntu.com     project:  http://dargui.sourceforge.net/
<CFHowlett> [[thufir]]   download the deb file.  sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<hammommah> got a question: just did bios update and a few things playing up. How do i reinstall kernel. sudo dpkg -reinstall linux.......
<Draconicus> [[thufir]]: What's the package called? It might exist in the repositories still.
<CFHowlett> [[thufir]]   http://sourceforge.net/projects/dargui/files/
<log> [[thufir]]: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dargui/files/dargui/0.5.2/dargui-0.5.2_i386.deb/download
<Draconicus> Well anyway, I've got a dead Compiz out of nowhere
<Draconicus> I run a heavily customized Xfce-based desktop. We're not talking about Unity here.
<[[thufir]]> thanks
<fishee> Am I able to switch from aes256 to aes128 for my disk encryption that's already set up?
<Draconicus> LightDM pulled the gnome-session for Xfce without issues and as I said, Compiz was working splendidly. I restarted X and suddenly Compiz decided it didn't feel like working anymore.
<[P]3pafvyvas> buonasera
<Draconicus> fishee: I know nothing about it, but by the sound of it that would probably be pretty unfeasible. Can you reverse the encryption? Are you encrypting the entire disk or just a directory?
<[P]3pafvyvas> ci sta qualcuno?
<CFHowlett> !es|[P]3pafvyvas
<ubottu> [P]3pafvyvas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CFHowlett> !it|[P]3pafvyvas
<ubottu> [P]3pafvyvas: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fishee> Draconicus: It's an entire disk, LVM with encryption on a default ubuntu installation.  seems the 256 key takes a lot of processor time while transferring large files between disks... was wondering if the 128 would be faster/less processor intensive
<Draconicus> fishee: I guess that would probably make sense, but I think you're probably pretty well stuck that way. I would be impressed if one could transition from one encrypted environment to another without removing encryption first...
<Draconicus> fishee: Remember, I am not an expert. I would google "changing encryption methods" or some such
<[P]3pafvyvas> Hello guys, I have problems with USB devices, does not detects the / dev / ttyUSB *, as I do?
<Draconicus> Anyone have an idea about my lovely Compiz troubles? I feel so in the dark, here.
<fishee> Draconicus: thank you for your time and input
<Draconicus> fishee: Good luck to you!
<[P]3pafvyvas> helppp
<rororo1> hi
<rororo1> #zap
<CFHowlett> rororo1   greetings
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: is the device seen on the usb bus at all  sudo lsusb ;
<CFHowlett> [P]3pafvyvas   greetings
<[P]3pafvyvas> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<[P]3pafvyvas> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<[P]3pafvyvas> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<[P]3pafvyvas> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<[P]3pafvyvas> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> [P]3pafvyvas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[P]3pafvyvas> if I connect a usb device not recognized
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: that's only the hub so it's not seen at all, you might try another usb plug and bypass the any usb hubs if posible
<dr_willis> could be the hub needs moar power
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: I'm assuming that you had the device pluged in when you ran the lsusb
<Amdpc> Hi..I am nin iMac machine and I want to install Ubuntu using bootcamp…is it posseble ?
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson chat in pvt please?
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: you can get more support in public
<[P]3pafvyvas> ok
<[P]3pafvyvas> I'm trying to install Smargo, but is not detected when I insert the USB
<CFHowlett> [P]3pafvyvas   see http://www.satellites.co.uk/forums/dreambox-support-forum/148795-how-setup-smargo-smartreader.html
<Amdpc> dr_willis : My Model no. i.e. imac12,1 is not in the list..
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: if the usb device can't be seen on the usb bus then no driver will help you
<hammommah> i would recommend using reFit for your dual boot imac. thats what i use. very simple very handy
<CFHowlett> Amdpc   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<[[thufir]]> when space is limited, how can you use dar to create slices?  what if you don't have enough space for the slices?  can you just create one slice at a time and write that to cdrecord?
<hammommah> Amdpc, refit.sourceforge.net/
<[P]3pafvyvas> CFHowlett: those drivers are for dreambox, I want to run Smargo on pc with ubuntu, just that, having updated the kernel, installed libusb 1.0.8 does not detect when I insert it.
<CFHowlett> [P]3pafvyvas   sorry for the bad intel thougth I had a match.
<rfoust_> just installed ubuntu for the first time
<CFHowlett> rfoust_   and...
<[P]3pafvyvas> :D
<rfoust_> lol, there's no and.  just playing
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: was the device pluged in when you ran sudo lsusb?   did you try any other usb plugs yet?
<CFHowlett> rfoust_   see http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<rfoust_> CFHowlett: cool thanks, i'll check it out
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: yes, 8 pluged usb tested
<[P]3pafvyvas> dmesg ed lsusb
<[P]3pafvyvas> I do not find / dev / ttyUSB * I miss.
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: so you tested 8 different ports with sudo lsusb and none can see any device?  can the device be seen on another computer?
<Amdpc> hammommah : Thanks ...I will try this....
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson :I only tried the device on all ports on windows pc, I installed the drivers and it works.
<hammommah> Amdpc, no worries, it'll also pickup usb and cdroms if there bootable :)
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: ok so the device works on a different pc that runs windows or the same system when it runs windows?
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: I would find hard to beleave that lsusb wouldn't see a device at all even if it could find a driver for it.  or if the dmesg has activity and crash the device beyond lsusb ping
<[P]3pafvyvas> the problem seems to be that ubuntu does not recognize when I connect the device
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: the problem with ubuntu is it does't see any device at all
<danny> trying to update but update manager doesnt show that i have internet but i do
<rfoust_> alright, how do i get to a smb share from linux?
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: thid is device http://argolis.com/downloads.html
<supercom32> Is anyone here good with regular expressions?
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: ya and it says it has linux support but no good if the device is not seen on your system
<terrdry> Hi supercom32, I've used them before, can I help?
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: I would try it with ubuntu on a different system
<supercom32> Terrdry: Thanks! I have a regular expression "[0-9][0-9]\/[0-9][0-9]\/[0-9][0-9]\/[0-9][0-9]\/[0-9][0-9]", and I'd like to extend it to cross over the next line. Do you know how to do this?
<supercom32> Terrdry: Specificly, I want to check if the same number pattern exists over two lines in a row.
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: I tried it on ubuntu and debian, I can not get it to work either.
<rfoust_> oh i figured it out, google ftw
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: on a completely different box?
<terrdry> supercom32: There is a option for ignoring line breaks... what are you using?
<dr_willis> rfoust_:  gnome file manager can take smb://servernameOrIP/sharename. type addresses
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: it's not software it seems it's hardware the system doesn't even respond to a usb on the bus, try DIFFERENT computer system
<rfoust_> dr_willis: oh thats good to know, thanks
<ubuntu> hi
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: Yes, I have two different servers
<supercom32> terrdry: I'm using notepad++'s regular expression engine. Ive tried \s to ignore line brakes but I can't get it working.
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: and both respond with no responce from sudo lsusb ?
<supercom32> terrdry: Even if I make a simple text file with two words like "Apple" written on two seperate lines, I can't get it to match. Like "Apple\sApple". etc.
<orionsonofneptun> ok how do i identify my nick please
<orionsonofneptun> anybody
<terrdry> Sorry supercom32, I'm at  a loss with that one... sorry.
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: no, debian detect USB mouse and keyboard, but not Smargo
<Spr1ng> hey guys
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas:  what does no detect mean?
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: I'm going to connect a usb device on ubuntu server
<orionsonofneptun> webnet
<Flannel> supercom32: notepad++ uses the default Scintilla regexp engine, I believe.  So \s should work, however you may need more than one \s (or a multiplier), depending on your line endings and other stuff.
<orionsonofneptun> hello
<orionsonofneptun> how do i identify that my selected nick is mine
<supercom32> Flannel: Suppose the word "Apple" appears twice over two lines. So you have 2 lines that just say "Apple", can you show me a simple regex for that? Just so I can know how \s works?
<pepee> hi. I think I found a bug in a driver or something, but I'm not sure
<supercom32> Flannel: I tired \s so many times, but I think I have the syntax wrong.
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson:
<sacarlson> ?
<fxhp> pepee: which driver
<orionsonofneptun> somebody please
<[P]3pafvyvas> The computer recognizes the peripheral
<kallisti5> for the love of everything holy. Any one know how to stop unity from "absorbing" the window controls when you maximize a window?
<pepee> for the power management,  /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless  should enable or disable it, but /var/log/pm-powersave.log says "cat: /sys/class/net/wlan1/device/enable: No such file or directory"
<pepee> fxhp, rt73usb
<fxhp> kallisti5: i use gnome3
<pepee> to me, looks like /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless is not working with this device
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: what does that mean the "the computer"  did something change?
<pepee> at least, not correctly
<kallisti5> fxhp: sigh.  made a laptop for my parents with ubuntu vs XP.. and it confuses the crap out of them
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879832/
<riddlebox> what is a good app to convert wmv files to ogg or mp3?
<StepNjump> Is it safe to use MSN on Ubuntu? I was told some hackers could get info from your computer from that. Is that true.
<kallisti5> fxhp: the whole point of ubuntu was "easy to use, even for grandma"... now it seems like a clusterf*ck of fail
<fxhp> kallisti5: sorry, switch it to gnome 2 then
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: so this must be a different computer Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0420:1307 Chips and Technologies Celly SIM Card Reader   is this the device?
<Flannel> supercom32: Ah, I take that back.  In Scintilla, regexps are made line by line, so you're not able to do multi line (see the note for the first bullet of [3] here http://www.scintilla.org/SciTERegEx.html )
<xangua> kallisti5 if you want something similar to windows use kde
<dr_willis> or try lubuntu for. a classix desktop.look
<kallisti5> xangua: i really don't even care about something simular to windows... just has to be useable
<ubuntu> how do i identify that my selected nick is mine
<StepNjump> ubuntu, you do /isthisnickmine nick
<chrisvj> Wine does not recognize my sound output, can anyone helot?
<chrisvj> Help*
<kallisti5> if I could get unity to stop sucking up the window controls I'd be 100%
<dr_willis> i dont see how the controls goung to the top left makes it ynuseable
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: no, the device has not detected
<ubuntu> k
<kallisti5> dr_willis: things jumping everywhere without any reason makes it unuseable
<pepee> orionsonofneptun, write /me is my nick
<kallisti5> example:  window controls on left side, move the window near the unity bar... you can no longer access the window controls as the unity bar jumps "over" them
<dr_willis> kallisti5: controlls are normally at top left anyway.. there are tweak guides at the webupd8 blog site
 * orionsonofneptun is my nick
<kallisti5> dr_willis: yeah.. I've got it almost good... the file menu no longer gets absorbed and the window controls are on the right side
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: well you tried it on two different systems and not responding so take it back
<kallisti5> but when I full screen the window controls jump to the left top into the unity top bar
<orionsonofneptun> how do i get the server to realize my nick belongs to this pc
<webnet> ident it orionsonofneptun
<dr_willis> kallisti5:  may as well just use lxde then...
<webnet> are yo u using xchat
<webnet> ?
<orionsonofneptun> ident it orionsonofneptun
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879834/
<slothscripts> Super_Dog: You still around?
<kallisti5> dr_willis: sigh. this is why I've mostly moved from ubuntu... I can do anything... but I don't want to spend hours tweaking it to be useable
<orionsonofneptun> how does that work
<orionsonofneptun> smuxi webnet
<orionsonofneptun> and where is our channel
<dr_willis> kallisti5:  install lubuntu no tweaking then. most of the issues ive seen yiu mention are bugs and fixed in the next release
<StepNjump> ubuntu, I was just joking
<StepNjump> ubuntu, did you register a nick?
<orionsonofneptun> i dont think server k nows my nick goes to this pc dangit
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: so what activity are we looking at in the dmesg?  what was done to cause that?
<kallisti5> dr_willis: example why I'm fed up:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/775346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775346 in Baltix "close / min / max button location inconsistent with metacity / global app menu settings" [Undecided,New]
<kallisti5> Marking this bug 'invalid' in terms of design because having the window decoration on the right hand side of the window title bar is not a supported config.
<supercom32> Flannel: Doh! No wonder. I was trying everything. No problem, I'll just code something to do it for me. It would be faster than all this other business. :-)
<dax> orionsonofneptun: /msg nickserv identify orionsonofneptun yourpasswordhere
<dax> orionsonofneptun: and please do be sure to type that correctly
<kallisti5> there ya go.  "screw the users"  -- ubuntu
<slothscripts> I am trying to repair my Windows 7 install, so that I can boot into Windows as grub is not functioning properly. I created a recovery disc; and ran "start-up recovery" or whatever from the disc on start-up. There was no apparent effect from it. Any suggestions?
<fxhp> kallisti5: troll somewhere else,  switch to gnome or kde
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: you should remove all other usb devices from the usb bus in test phase so we see mostly only your test device
<StepNjump> slothscripts: Have you tried fixmbr command ?
<orionsonofneptun> got it
<slothscripts> StepNjump: I have not. It's a windows command?
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: I discovered that I have to install the FTDI drivers, but how do I?
<StepNjump> slothscripts: yes it is... YOu can't log on to windows right?<
<slothscripts> Correct. But I now have a recovery/installation disc so I can run command prompt through it.
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: http://nattster.siamdev.net/2010/02/getting-a-ftdi-usb-to-serial-converter-to-work-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: I'm not sure
<slothscripts> StepNjump: Is there more to the command than "fixmbr" that I will require; if it is going to work?
<orionsonofneptun> ok now for the love of god how do i remember the channels im adim of please
<dr_willis> orionsonofneptun: take notes?
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: I have to change the kernel apparently
<StepNjump> Yes, run this repair disc from Windows and run the fixmbr command in the pseudo DOS there... That will OVERWRITE the grub in the MBR but then your ubuntu will no longer boot up from Grub as grub in the MBR will be gone so you will have to go in ubuntu using a pendrive and then fix your grub from there.. There is a command but I forget what it is.. something like grub-update or something along those
<StepNjump> lines
<orionsonofneptun> how do i highlite a message to webnet
<orionsonofneptun> im takin notes now son
<slothscripts> Okay, but that command should permit me to run windows again?
<orionsonofneptun> and i keep writing the dang notes wrong
<dr_willis> orionsonofneptun:  im not clear on how this is related to ubuntu support
<[deXter]> Hi all, are there any downsides to installing the mainline kernels from Precise, in Natty?
<StepNjump> slothscripts: Fixmbr should reinitailize your boot sector to Windows default... then you will be able to boot into your win partition.
<orionsonofneptun> im just trying to connect with web net then get out sorry
<slothscripts> Sounds awesome! Thank you so much! If I'm not back within a while it means it worked and you have saved me! :)
<StepNjump> Or try to do grub-update or update-grub from ubuntu first to see if it will detect your windows partition first
<slothscripts> I've tried prior.
<slothscripts> No luck :(
<orionsonofneptun> i cant remember our channels but i remember i can find him here
<dr_willis> [deXter]:  id be impressed if it worked. to he honest with you.
<slothscripts> Thank you very much for your help!
<[deXter]> dr_willis, I've done it before without any issues, but I just want to know if I was just plain lucky or are there any real drawbacks to this?
<StepNjump> not fixmbr yet right slothscripts
<dr_willis> orionsonofneptun:  you can do a /whois nickname
<[[thufir]]> first dar command (stolen from dargui):  /usr/bin/dar -c "/home/thufir/Desktop/videos_201203112007" -B "/tmp/dargui-root//dargui.batch.3" -v -X "videos_20120311200.*.dar"    does this seem correct? I want to add -p so that it only creates one slice at a time,however.  plus, it seems to peg the cpu and cause overheating.
<StepNjump> If it's important for you to log in your win, try the fixmbr, it's your best bet
<StepNjump> It's always worked for me slothscripts
<slothscripts> That's what is most important right now; to log into it without having to reinstall the operating system; I will try it now.
<slothscripts> Thank you :)
<Amgo> Hi all
<imalexalex> hello
<StepNjump> slothscripts: Try to backup your ubuntu data first in case you might have to reinstall your ubuntu after running fixmbr cuz you will not be able to go back to ubuntu after that unless you use a pendrive and you are familiar with the CLI to cd into the proper linux partition and mount it. Its simple but if you dont know how, would be easier for you to back up your ubuntu home folder first and reinstall
<StepNjump> in the right partition from windows again. but there is more than one way to skin the cat. good luck
<szal> StepNjump: reinstall *buntu after fixmbr? you gotta be kidding..
<szal> StepNjump: the only thing that needs to be reinstalled in that case is the Grub
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: I put the kernel and now I find in the directory / dev/ttyUSB0
<sacarlson> [P]3pafvyvas: cool
<Amgo> what that mean?
<hydrox24_> Amgo: what does what mean?
<ubuntu> ok -> I have screwwed up. I had Win 8  installed on one partition and had Ubuntu installed in the other. Whenever I logged in to the PC, I used to get the default ubuntu bootloader screen in purple (GRUB or LILO?). That used to have Windows enumerated as Windows recovery console (/sdaX) which I used to click to go on to Win8. Fast forward to today. I grew tired of Win8 and deleted the whole partition and put Wn XP on it. Now m,y comp doesn
<ubuntu> 't boot up at all?.. Because the Linux MBR/bootloader doesn't know the start-up point?
<[P]3pafvyvas> sacarlson: we made a step forward, now almost.
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: sounds like you'll need to start by botting off of a live USB
<ubuntu> I'm typing this whilst on the LiveCD now.
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: great
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  Live and learn muchacho...
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, -> so how do I point the bootloader?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: do you know which partition is you boot partition?
<ubuntu> hydrox24_,  for the ubuntu install?
<hydrox24_> no, overall. There should be a partition with a boot flag
<rbrooks> ubuntu what live cd?
<Amgo> guess so the win 8 is stop the ubuntu to run
<ubuntu> rbrooks, 11.10
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, -> how do I know that?
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  In future, run betas in Virtual Box or VMware...
<ubuntu> Super_Dog, Well I was a wannabe nerd
<rbrooks> you have to mount /boot so grub2 installer can work for your system
<blendedbychris> what's the lesser of two evils… running dotdeb stuff with debian or running ubuntu server
<rbrooks> then run grub2 install, then create config
<blendedbychris> (so one gets newer packages)
<rbrooks> then reboot should work
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: ubuntu just looking for the right tool now
<Super_Dog> blendedbychris:  whatcha tryin' to do exactly?
<rbrooks> do you know what your /boot is?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: run the "sudo fdisk -l" command
<rhin0> i've set up a cron job through ssh and using crontab -e -- and it doesn't appear to run - is there an issue with the user?  I have set up the script (python) as access all areas
<rhin0> it doesn't run
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: but just to confirm, your issue is that you can't even get a grub menu?
<blendedbychris> Super_Dog: just come up with a nginx/php server
<Super_Dog> Grub 2 is pretty smart...
<blendedbychris> my problem is php-fpm isn't offered in long term support-esque distros
<blendedbychris> so you end up backporting stuff
<rbrooks> no?
<researcher123> what the meaning of could not update ICEauthority file?
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rbrooks> fast php?
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<hydrox24_> Super_Dog: I wouldn't assume that he has grub2 installed, although I admit that it is indeed probable
<hydrox24_> Super_Dog: also, keep in mind that our job is to help as much as is possible without directing to links.
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  download the boot-repair disc here....  Looks pretty easy....
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, OK - i'M NOT SURE  I follow : First issue was : If I installed win8 first and THEN ubuntu, how did Ubuntu's bootloader become the more prominent one?
<pepee> does someone have a ralink rt73 USB device in here?
<rbrooks> win8 will overwrite grub2 must be installed first usually
<Super_Dog> Ubuntu replaces the MBR with a GRUB install.  Grub knows all....  Actually GRUB is the absolute best way to set up multi-boot machines now...
<Super_Dog> I prefer loading Windows, then GRUB...
<rbrooks> ^^
<Super_Dog> If Windows 7 or 8 ever gets hosed, use Startup Repair.  I would recommend making images and system recovery CD's for any critical windows platforms...
<rbrooks> why wouldnt fast php be lts?  wierd...
<Super_Dog> Use CloneZilla and big external hard drives for any Linux distro you have....
<ubuntu> Super_Dog, Thats what I did . Windows , then ubuntu - so how did GRUB superecede?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: ubuntu installed grub on the boot partition. Can you tell us the Exact problem you're having?
<researcher123> when I try to loginto administrator account suing which the system was installed I get this message "Could not update ICE authority file"
<rhin0> how do I install packages I normally see from synaptic from the command line?
<Guest6706> i'm trying to setup a vnc server but can't manage to connect
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: ubuntu isntalled OVER windows bootloader (I think that's waht you're talking baout)
<rhin0> never been able to do that
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, Exact pblm : Can't boot into Windows
<rbrooks> you put xp on thats why it overwrote mbr
<Guest6706> rhin0, apt-get install packagename
<rhin0> I can't do like sudo apt-get install html5lib (when I can see html5lib in synaptic)
<rbrooks> now just re-install grub2 nbd
<Super_Dog> Grub takes over the boot loader at the master boot record level....
<pepee> just reinstall grub and you will be fine
<rhin0> E: Couldn't find package html5lib
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: but you ARE able to boot into other partitions?
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  try this.  Looks like the cure for your ills in one tight CD package:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<rhin0> can get it from the server ie. gui through synaptic
<rbrooks> nice
<rbrooks> will tht do it automatically?
<Super_Dog> Absolutely... I have double/triple/quad boot setups multiplying like bunnies around here....
<hydrox24_> Super_Dog: please stop suggeting things, you are putting himm through more pain than is needed
<rbrooks> ahaha cool
<hydrox24_> Super_Dog: he
<rhin0> I can't get synaptic packages using sudo apt-get install <packagename>  ... I know that
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, :)
<hydrox24_> Super_Dog: he's already in a live-CD env ready to go
<ubuntu> rbrooks, I think what you suggested must work - reinstall GRUB?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: so can you can't boot into windows, but can you boot into ubuntu?
<rbrooks> 1st mount /boot paartition
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, no i cant
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, can't boot into eithert
<hydrox24_> ok, so I would go with reinstalling grub
<rbrooks> mkdir /mnt/whatever then mount your /boot partition
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: so run the "fdisk -l" (as root)
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, Allrite
<Super_Dog> concur...
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, rbrooks, but this can be done off the liveCD?
<hydrox24_> command, then that should identify the boot partition
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: yup, just fine
<researcher123> when I try to log into administrator account I get this message "Could not update ICE authority file" and failing to login.HELP please
<rbrooks> it should but idk i use other distro
<rhin0> whats the way to enable remote desktop from the command line (anyone) (xubuntu)
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, Thanks a lot. Let me try it right off.
<rbrooks> i am coming back now lol
<Super_Dog> For beginners, I think the boot - repair disc is much friendlier...
<ubuntu> And thamks a lot Super_Dog, your suggestions were commendable too
<rhin0> ok ok is no problem will do it later
<nightrid3r> i'm trying to setup a vnc server but can't manage to connect to it
<Super_Dog> ubuntu: BTW, in Windows, I have had great success with EasyBCD.  Free for non-commercial users...
<pepee> be careful, grub != grub2
<hydrox24_> Super_Dog: I would agree, but ubuntu is already in his ubuntu liveCD
<pepee> you will need to install grub2
<rbrooks> Ubuntu has one of most up-to-date grub2 installers i'm aware of...
<pepee> google "reinstall grub2"
<hydrox24_> pepee: you're getting ahead of yourself, we don't even know what he currently has installed as his bootloader
<rbrooks> no he put xp on after everything else
<ubuntu> fdisk -l --> http://pastebin.com/h2t3mxEf
<rbrooks> really should backup the works forst
<rbrooks> forst/first
<ubuntu> rather s///g
<ubuntu> *%s
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: I concur with rbrooks and I think you should backup first, if you don't want to then don't hold us responsible for issues
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, I'm ok buddy -> Anyway there's nothing to lose here, this is a new system build
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: great, what I like to hear!
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, :P
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: so sda1 is your boot partition
<hydrox24_> nice win95 part :)
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, Ah - I see what it is -> denoted by the * ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: websearch for: omgubuntu sticking it to grub   awesome how to there
<hydrox24_> no sorry, that's not true. FAIL -.-
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, I belive the /dev/sda1 -> is some sort of Windows recovery partition
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: Yes.
<hydrox24_> what do others on the channel think?
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  looks like you NTFS'd your boot partition....
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, Stupid Win8 did that without asking me if I would want to have one
<Super_Dog> All Win7 and Win8 installs do that....
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: that's windows for you, just because most users won't notice of course
<Super_Dog> As I said, using Grub / ubuntu install after windows install is my preferred method...  Ghost and CloneZilla images also highly recommended for production platforms... :-p
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: can you run "grub-install -v" please?
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, as su?
<ubuntu> +
<Pickleface> hi, I cannot access my main account for some reason, I type in the pw and a blank screen appears......>>?
<Super_Dog> I believe you will have to sudo your grub command, yes...
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: yes, alhtough almost all these commands will be as root
<hydrox24_> Pickleface: what sort og blank screen?
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install -v
<ubuntu> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<Pickleface> hydrox24_: just my backround..
<lcwei> Hi,all. my hard disk partition type is GUID , I can't install grub using live usb or livecd
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  Technically that's Grub 2.... (Dont' freak about the 1.999999 stuff...)
<sacarlson> Pickleface: did you try boot recovery mode and maybe create a new user account and try login to that?
<ubuntu> Super_Dog, hah ok
<lcwei> anyone has met this problem
<Pickleface> sacarlson: well I can go on the guest account, im on it now....
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: what version of ubuntu is installed?
<ubuntu> So, I have grub 2 installed -> Can I just point to the drive containing the WinXP install as the boot parttiotn?
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, 11.10
<sacarlson> Pickleface: oh ok so maybe make a new admin account then.  it must be a config setting that can be cleared but you might loose somthing you want
<hydrox24_> Pickleface: are you able to login to your normal account using a different WM? (under the cog meny once you click on your username)
<Pickleface> hydrox24_: I dont know what a WM is or a cog meny is :P
<Pickleface> sorry, im new......
<Pickleface> sacarlson: i'm trying....
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  You got another system installed to pop IRC on?  You're going to need to reboot here soon at some time...
<ubuntu> Super_Dog, Yep, I got my laptop
<sacarlson> Pickleface: what are you trying?  makeing a new admin?  you would still have to boot into recovery to get a sudo user and maybe modify /etc/sudoer to temp add your guest to be admin until you fix stuf
<Super_Dog> You might want to grab that puppy and login to #ubuntu on Freenode on that thing...
<ubuntu> ok. Let me come in on that
<roasted> Anybody know offhand what the service is to restart openssh? isnt it just sudo service openssh restart?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: OK, run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: that should do the trick
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: STOP
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: wait a second
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, hmm - I wouldn't want to run terminal commands just like that - unless I know what it does
<sacarlson> Pickleface: it may be a good idea to keep another sudo account that you don't modify so that if this happens again you will have the power to easy fix it
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  you sure you had a running install of WinXP.... don't remember...  don't point to winxp partition if you're not sure... point to the working os.
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, ah ok
<ubuntu> Super_Dog, point noted, maybe I'll just point to the Linux partiton then?
<rbrooks> hey you should mount /boot you do that?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: OK so, run: "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt"
<sacarlson> roasted: I thought openssh was just a lib,  there are many things tied to it,  maybe apache2?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: just to clarify, that should be your ubuntu root partition
<ubuntu> rbrooks, Explanation of what  that does?
<rbrooks> do what hydrox24_ said that is correc
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, Yeah I got that - but lets see what rbrooks chimes in with
<ubuntu> rbrooks,  all righty then
<tyler_d> okay, so I installed bumblebee, and now my graphics resolution is set to extremely low... would like some help getting it back up there please
<ubuntu> hydrox24_,  Done
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: once you've run that and it has worked (you can check by listing /mnt to see if your files are there) "ls /mnt"
<rbrooks> #grub2-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda  #DO NOT TYPE THIS
<hydrox24_> has it worked??
<rbrooks> that should install grub2 what u think?
<ubuntu> hydrox24_,  yep it did
<roasted> sacarlson: I'm just trying to reboot the service... I Got it though, its still an /etc/init.d command
<hydrox24_> rbrooks: I think that that is right, but if grub2-install isn't availbale grub-install is fine
<sacarlson> roasted: there are many services under openssh, like sshd,  apache2 ....
<rbrooks> ok yes...
<rbrooks> #grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda  #DO NOT TYPE THIS
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, rbrooksguys - so what next ?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu:
<hydrox24_> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<roasted> sacarlson: I thought there was one way to just reboot the entire ssh system...
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: and that should be it!
<ubuntu> hydrox24_,  shouldnt  it be /dev/sda6?
<sacarlson> roasted: oh you want to restart sshd server?
<Super_Dog> ubuntu:  no.... that would be bad...
<roasted> sacarlson: yes
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: grub will autodetect the boot partition, you're just pointing it to the right disk
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, hmm sometimes this overwhelms me -> and I'm a CS major :(
<rbrooks> #grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub2/grub.cfg #this might not work...
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: just run the command I sent you, if you want it explained then feel free to ask
<ubuntu> hydrox24_,  rbrooks all-rite then
<rbrooks> that just generates a config so put it anywhere
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<ubuntu> Installation finished. No error reported.
<hydrox24_> rbrooks: what are you doing???
<sacarlson> roasted: might try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart ; or sudo restart ssh
<rbrooks> well i think the grub2 dir
<ubuntu> hydrox24_,  Looks fine
<hydrox24_> rbrooks: I don't think that jazz is needed.... is it?
<rbrooks> the config yes
<rbrooks> that will aotodetect and create config
<ubuntu> rbrooks, hmm - and where is this grub2 config file created
<ubuntu> ?
<hydrox24_> rbrooks: shouldnt we just run the grub-install?
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: have you run that grub-install command yet?
<rbrooks> no the grub bin is on the disk now make the config
<ubuntu> hydrox24_,  Yep - I even pasted the 1-line O/P
<rbrooks> #grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub2/grub.cfg #this might not work...
<rbrooks> backup any other config thats in there
<orionsonofneptun> anyone know what to check in ubuntu 11.10 to find out why wifi card dont work
<hydrox24_> rbrooks: should ubuntu reboot before trying that?
<hydrox24_> orionsonofneptun: try "additional-drivers" under system settings
<rbrooks> no then he will need to start over and make config anyway
<hydrox24_> orionsonofneptun: see if there is a proprietary driver for your card there
<ubuntu> orionsonofneptun, First off I'd check ifconfig and last few mesgs in dmesg
<hydrox24_> rbrooks: OK thats fine
<rbrooks> it is pretty safe
<rbrooks> althought i see your point he could reboot
<rbrooks> wont see any updated kernels
<rbrooks> or windows
<ubuntu> hydrox24_, rbrooks, ok - whats this thing I need to do now? I've not done anything yet
<orionsonofneptun> it says wireless network broadcom bcm4318 airforce one 54g 802.11g device not ready firmware missing
<rbrooks> #grub-mkconfig -o /tmp/grub.cfg #this might not work...
<ubuntu> rbrooks,  Let me try that then
<rbrooks> inspect the file it generates and compare it to your conf
<ubuntu> ok
<rbrooks> it says not to edit but its fine
<orionsonofneptun> where is system settings
<tyler_d> no-one else using bumblebee?
<jeregon> hellp
<rbrooks> you should really edit /etc/default/grub to your liking before running the config generator... :)
<orionsonofneptun> little help
<ubuntu> grub-mkconfig -o /tmp/grub.cfg
<rbrooks> but you probably do not need to
<ubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<hydrox24_> orionsonofneptun: go to the top right corner
<researcher123> how to identify my nick here
<ubuntu> hydrox24_,  Uhmm - can I just do a reboot (without changing grub2 cfg file) and would it/should it boot -up fine?
<orionsonofneptun> it says no drivers are in use
<hydrox24_> orionsonofneptun: are there any options there?
<orionsonofneptun> none
<rbrooks> ubuntu, i think it should
<Halexander9000> Greetings gentlehumans! I'm using the LXDE desktop manager with ubuntu, messed around changing my desktop wallpaper, and eventually went into the advanced menu and checked something. Now, whenever I right click on the desktop, I get a strange new menu instead of the one that allowed me to organize my icons. Is there a way I can revert that?
<ubuntu> rbrooks, hydrox24_ok -I'm signing off now - I'll reboot and check iof everything is fine. I'll log back in with a diff ID
<rbrooks>  grub-mkconfig -o ./grub.cfg ?
<rbrooks> ok then good luck
<ubuntu> rbrooks, that didnt work
<hydrox24_> ubuntu: that's fine!
<Halexander9000> Hello?
<hydrox24_> Halexander9000: hi!
<ubuntu> rbrooks, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Halexander9000> hydrox24_: Greetings from Eastern Europe! Could you please help me?
<rbrooks> hmm may need to chroot then
<jeregon> i need help installing ubuntu!
<hydrox24_> Halexander9000: sure, but just address questions to the whole channel
<ubuntu> rbrooks lemme just reboot and check
<Halexander9000> Greetings gentlehumans! I'm using the LXDE desktop manager with ubuntu, messed around changing my desktop wallpaper, and eventually went into the advanced menu and checked something. Now, whenever I right click on the desktop, I get a strange new menu instead of the one that allowed me to organize my icons. Is there a way I can revert that?
<ubuntu> Bye bye everyone
<rbrooks> run that when you reboot then
<rbrooks> gl
<ubuntu> k
<orionsonofneptun> so where to find firmware for wifi card
<Barridus> how do you check and repair a ntfs partition in the current ubuntu?  ntfsfix doesn't seem to function
<hydrox24_> Halexander9000: I think you'll get more useful help in the LXDE channel
<researcher123> hi
<researcher123> how do I know if I am heard here?
<Halexander9000> hydrox24_: Could you please tell me the channel name? Is it #LXDE? I have issues with loading the channel list on my machine.
<hydrox24_> researcher123: you're heard :)
<hydrox24_> Halexander9000: I imageine so.
<researcher123> :-D
<westernanalog> help: http://pastebin.com/cKnxZhqh
<hydrox24_> Halexander9000: also try #lubuntu
<dr_willis> Barridus:  ntfsfix just sets the 'partion is good' flag i think. it dosent really fix any bad data
<Super_Dog> Any of you guys tried AjaXplorer?
<westernanalog> what do i make of that
<Super_Dog> http://ajaxplorer.info/
<Halexander9000> hydrox24_: Alright then. Thank you.
<researcher123> I can login as Administrator.Got this message "Could not update ICEauthoprity file"
<rbrooks> the grub-mkconfig woorks off this live cd, i will test Ubuntu now that config should have generated
<willijs3__> Does anybody here know about Ubuntu Studio and iPod support?
<rbrooks> have live cd loading off grub2 :D
<dr_willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rbrooks> xubuntu
<hydrox24_> willijs3__: Even normal ubuntu has good iPod support now
<Ubuntunub> Hey everyone!  I have a question about crontab again.  Man page isn't really answering it.  In this example -->               0,30 16 1-7 * *   test $(date +u) -eq 7 && /bin/sample                    <--- What is the +u and the q following the -e doing?
<dr_willis> +u is an option to the date command
<blendedbychris> what's it mean when i do dpkg --get-selections and it says deinstall ?
<Ubuntunub> Yes, but I'm not seeing what the +u option is actually adjusting.
<Barridus> dr_willis, any idea what will work for me then with ntfs?
<dr_willis> -eq is a bash test statement
<willijs3__> Yeah, it's just not recognizing my ipod when I plug it in. It was fine when I was using normal ubuntu, but i recently switched to studio.
<dr_willis> Barridus:  use windows. there are some windows live cds out u belive to fix things
<hydrox24_> Ubuntunub: look at the -u option in the manpage for "date"
<Barridus> dr_willis, something like fsck won't be of use?
<dr_willis> if there are any ntfs repair tools out the ntfs3g hompage may mention them
<previous_ubuntu_> hydrox24_, rbrooks, Yay - it worked!
<dr_willis> Barridus:  never nituced a fsvk.ntfs command
<hydrox24_> Barridus: fsck is not for ntfs unfortunately
<rbrooks> fact: you can run grub2-mkconfig off fc16 live cd w/o chroot
<hydrox24_> previous_ubuntu_: great, glad it worked
<rbrooks> ok cool <phew>
<Barridus_> ok well thanks for the responses anyways
<blendedbychris> if i get dpkg: warning: while removing sendmail-bin, directory '/var/run/sendmail' not empty so not removed.
<orionsonofneptun> where to find firmware for wifi card
<previous_ubuntu_> hydrox24_, rbrooks -> I got the grub screen on bootup - however, I have this pblm now . It shows the windows error recovery screen option (last one) - > however nothing happens on choosing it. I'm guessing it doesn't know abt Win XP -> as it was only aware of Win 8 at that point
<rbrooks> previous_ubuntu_, glad to hear it now i woder how the config file will look compared to one on system...  also now check /etc/default/grub
<previous_ubuntu_> How do I make GRUB2 aware of my Win XP installation, now?
<ActionParsnip> willijs3__: there is ifuse, it treats the ipod as a normal usb drive, not sure if you can access stuff on it as you expect. Apple is always weird, causes a tonne of issues. best avoided imho
<rbrooks> this is simple
<ActionParsnip> previous_ubuntu_: run:  sudo update-grub   should do it
<rbrooks> run grub-mkconfig command it will all be sorted
<previous_ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, rbrooks, 2 diss commands :P
<previous_ubuntu_> *diff
<rbrooks> is that grub legacy?
<rbrooks> ActionParsnip, he is using grub2
<ActionParsnip> rbrooks: yes it will work
<rbrooks> ok nice
<ved_> a very good morning to all of you
<previous_ubuntu_> rbrooks, Anyway - I went with your solution and it remade the cfg file
<willijs3__> ActionParsnip: I'll have to try that. I believe i can do what i need if it's just a backdoor into the device
<rbrooks> i see update-grub2 also
<previous_ubuntu_> so if alls well, it should be fine on the reboot?
<Jogster> Hi
<Jogster> https://gist.github.com/1731123
<dontput> mayday!
<Jogster> Opinions?
<rbrooks> update-grub is nice it probably runs same thing in a (hopefully) sane way
<ved_> ubuntu rocks
<previous_ubuntu_> rbrooks, ActionParsnip, Let me do a reboot and report back!
<szal> Jogster: no polling please (see topic)
<dontput> need help regarding Samba 3.5.6 No
<ActionParsnip> dontput: details please :)
<Jogster> Sorry szal
<dontput> ok im now almost done with my samba PDC but im confused regarding about the user permission in the folder
<ved_> any python programmer here :(
<aeon-ltd> ved_: #python
<ved_> any python programmer
<dontput> ActionParsnip, at smb.conf whats the exact format in Profiles & home?
<dontput> so that i the user i registerd in smb can only access his home folder
<ActionParsnip> dontput: ive not used it as a pdc, i've got shares and i use passwords using smbpasswd to dictate access
<dontput> hmmm
<ved_> i am going to learn python any one can help me ?
<hydrox24_> ved_: check out "thenewbostons"'stutorials on youtube for python
<dr_willis> tons of books and sites on learning python
<hydrox24_> ved_: there is a beginners and non-beginners series depending on if you're already knowledgablle about another program or not
<dontput> ActionParsnip, [homes]
<dontput> 	comment = Home directory for %u on %h
<dontput> 	path = /home/samba/profiles/
<dontput> 	valid users = %S
<dontput> 	read only = No
<dontput> 	browseable = No
<FloodBot1> dontput: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dontput> ops sorry
<ved_> thanks dear
<ved_> why my linux os freezes some time
<Pickleface> so I deleted my old account and added a new one.......then i got an error saying nether worked, then I rebooted and it showed my new account but its asking for a password that I did not set ?
<ved_> it happens with gnome only not with kde
<sacarlson> Pickleface: I missed the method you used to create a new account
<dontput> ActionParsnip,
<Pickleface> sacarlson: went to user accounts on the guest account, gave my root pw and it let me make a new one, then I deleted my old admin account, a few minutes later I get a error saying both have failed
<dontput> ActionParsnip, this is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879881/
<dontput> please check it
<Pickleface> then I reboot, see my main account gone, new one there , I did not set a pw for the new one, and its asking for one, so right now im back on the guest account.......
<sacarlson> Pickleface: I don't think I would have deleted the account I would have just create a 2nd admin, but I guess it's too late now
<xrfang> hi, where is the default system PATH set?  it seems nothing is set in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc?
<Pickleface> sacarlson: yeah lol, what should I do now though?......
<sacarlson> Pickleface: I take it you now deleted the only working admin account so you will have to create another by boot into recovery
<ActionParsnip> dontput: i've only use samba with locally defined users like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879882/
<hydrox24_> xrfang: just run "echo $PATH"
<Pickleface> sacarlson: uh, can you tell me how to do that ?
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: default is set in /etc/environment
<sacarlson> Pickleface: at what point?  boot into recovery?
<xrfang> hydrox24_, I know that... what I want is to find out where it is set, and I want to add another path to the list,
<nightrid3r> -
<xrfang> I would prefer to make it system wide, not using ~/.profile etc.
<Pickleface> sacarlson: how do I boot into recovery ? then make a new account from there ?
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: you can add to the path by adding to ~/.bashrc   something like:   export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder
<dontput> ActionParsnip, actualy my Share is now ok, but just the user with their home profile access. Im stuck to that part
<xrfang> ActionParsnip, as I said, would like to make it system wide...
<sacarlson> Pickleface: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<xrfang> :)
<hydrox24_> xrfang: you have to edit your ~/.bashrc file and add an export command to the end of the file
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: as I said, the default is set in /etc/environment
<ActionParsnip> hydrox24_: bashrc is only for that user, xrfang want's it system wide
<hydrox24_> export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/scripts/folder/
<Pickleface> sacarlson: okay then what?
<dr_willis> grep files in etc to find PATH. :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: nice
<hydrox24_> ActionParsnip: you want to edit /etc/bashrc then
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sacarlson> Pickleface: sudo adduser <username> admin
<kooyou> hello
<kooyou> I am Chinese.
<hydrox24_> kooyou: try #ubuntu-NN    replacing NN with your lang code
<hydrox24_> #ubuntu-fr for french
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hydrox24_> etc
<hydrox24_> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: System-wide .bashrc file for interactive bash(1) shells.    = /etc/bash.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> hydrox24_: nice one dude :)
<kooyou> How to let Android Client connect  C++ serve ?
<ActionParsnip> kooyou: what software are you using for the C++ serve?
<kooyou> Acture
<CacheMoney> I'm having trouble installing Sublime Text 2 using PPA..
<CacheMoney> I've added the PPA to the 'Software Sources' but not sure how to proceed
<sacarlson> CacheMoney: sudo apt-get update; ?
<CacheMoney> sacarlson:  This is the site I got the PPA information  https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/sublime-text-2   What's the command I run?
<wrektjet> hey im unable to download packages from the software store it tells me to check my internet conex. but the internet is fine
<wrektjet> and im in dire need of a python ide for HW
<sacarlson> CacheMoney: better I ask what command did you run
<CacheMoney> sacarlson: I copied the string "ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2" and inserted it into the 'Software Sources' under 'Other Software'.. following Ubuntu Manual
<sacarlson> CacheMoney: well then you forgot to update
<kooyou> Actually,I create the C++ server for Android Client.The Android Client likes weibo.And the Server transfer the XML data to Client.How do you think that?
<wrektjet> as a matter of fact - im unable to a do a system update bec it aborts with the error -the would require the installation of untrusted packages
<CacheMoney> sacarlson: What command do I run?
<sacarlson> CacheMoney: I hate to repeate sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> CacheMoney: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2; sudo apt-get update
<ome> sacarlson: have you looked into Webduino ?
<sacarlson> ome: no should I?
<ActionParsnip> CacheMoney: then: sudo apt-get install sublime-text-2-beta
<CacheMoney> sacarlson: sorry
<ome> sacarlson: Oh, my bad. Andriod, I was thinking of Arduino. :P
<wrektjet> Whats the command you have to run after udating your repos/sources?
<CacheMoney> ActionParsnip:  Thank you!  I'm a noob and needed it all laid out simply.  Appreciate it
<bkerensa> wrektjet: sudo apt-get update
<CFHowlett> wrektjet   sudo apt-get update
<wrektjet> duh thaks
<wrektjet> forgot the sudo apt-get part
<ActionParsnip> CacheMoney: the add-apt-repository is the way in CLI to add the ppa address you copied rather than slow-ass software centre
<sacarlson> wrektjet: maybe we forgot you may also want to install something after that.  sudo apt-get install yourappname
<CacheMoney> ActionParsnip:  Ahh... So, I don't need to add the PPA into 'Software Sources' if I just run the command $ add-apt-repository ppa:<path_to_ppa> ??
<wrektjet> sacarlson, nope im good was having an issue with an outdated ppa holding up any new installations just had to remove it
<CFHowlett> wrektjet   don't forget sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wrektjet> very funny
<hmw> where does firestarter store its configuration?
<wrektjet> CFHowlett, very funny
<CFHowlett> wrektjet   no sarcasm intended - I only learned dist-upgrade last month after 5 years of ubuntu.
<wrektjet> CFHowlett, ok. but im not ready to upgrad to 12.04!
<CFHowlett> wrektjet   I only LTS so I'll stay with 10.04.  12.4 is beta at the moment anyway...
<konam> is there a page where i can download mutter effects as extensions for gnome shell?
<brianp1992> android
<wrektjet> CFHowlett, im actualy using 11.10 atm id say stick with10.04!
<wrektjet> if only for compiz
<wrektjet> :)
<tzhuang_> test
<CFHowlett> tzhuang_   we see you
<konam> wrektjet ha! that's why i stayed with 10.10
<brianp1992> dose it show that im on an android tablet?
<ActionParsnip> CacheMoney: yes, its a lot quicker
<wrektjet> konam, i really really really miss switching desktops with the cube and dragging windows from one desktop to another and even the graphics
<ActionParsnip> brianp1992: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879899/
<norberto1039> someone can help me?
<CFHowlett> norberto1039   ask away
<dontput> ActionParsnip, can i see your samba global?
<norberto1039> i have two video card, one dedicated and one on board
<dontput> ActionParsnip, just want to compare mine
<hydrox24_> !someone | norberto1039
<ubottu> norberto1039: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<brianp1992> cool, thanks
<CacheMoney> If I want to open a file in gedit I do $ gedit <filename>  but how do I do the same with Sublime Text2?
<norberto1039> and i have problem with hybrid card, or something like this
<ActionParsnip> dontput: the rest is default except that block
<norberto1039> my screen blink a lot
<ActionParsnip> CacheMoney: type:  sub    then press tab, may give clues
<rhin0> where do I set up environment ie $ENVARIABLE variables please
<norberto1039> and i can not install the driver of my dedicated video card
<CacheMoney> ActionParsnip: it's subl <filename>   Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> norberto1039: hybrid graphics cause a tonne of issues in linux
<dr_willis> rhin0: .profile or .bashrc normally
<hydrox24_> rhin0: just type "export VAR=value_of_variable
<rhin0> ok thanks
<norberto1039> how can i fix this?
<CacheMoney> ActionParsnip:  The file opened successfully in Sublime Text2 but this message followed the open command "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap" "  Is that okay??
<Chorvus> Hello, I installed ubuntu server on a virtual machine. I have currently two virtual adapters (showing in lspci) and ifconfig shows only the loopback. Any thoughts?
<grayhatpython> hi i want to make a ubuntu bootable from usb key with custom applications installed, can anyone help me?
<GhostWolf> hi  all, i have an issue that hyst happened, my pc froze while i was doing stuff and when i tried to reboot, i get this error message, error: disc full, then has prompt grub return abd this is with ubuntu 11.04 thanks
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, you want a full install or a custom ISO load?
<CFHowlett> grayhatpython   remastersys to create a custom ubuntu
<ye_> hello  where can i get the *gnome specification*? such as the purpose of "/usr/share/applications", or where the theme configuration file locate ?
<CFHowlett> ye_ from terminal "locate theme" or "whereis theme"
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna custom iso i want to use it only from my usb no more installation on host computer.
<JelloPop> I just installed ubuntu
<JelloPop> yesterday. When I plug in external usb hard drive, my dmesg prints
<JelloPop>                       out "sense urb submission failure" continuously, whether the drive is attached or not;
<JelloPop>                       however, if I plug in my thumb drive before this error occurs, it works fine. What can I do to
<JelloPop>                       fix this?
<FloodBot1> JelloPop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JelloPop> FloodBot srry
<ActionParsnip> CacheMoney: yeah thats just a warning, you can suppress it by running: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<sacarlson> grayhatpython: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  or http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/remastersys.html
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, how big is the flash drive?
<grayhatpython> 4GB
<grayhatpython> not enough?
<hydrox24_> grayhatpython: that's way more than enough
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, so your limited to a iso loaded that can have a persistent, but that persistent will fill up after awhile and is not easily cleaned, really not cleanable for most.
<ye_> CFHowlett: OK , I just wonder if there are documentations that introduce the gnome configuration file?
<CFHowlett> ye_   sorry, but IDK ... I'm sure there is somewhere.  Perhaps someone else knows?
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, you would be better with a full install say like a 8 gig usb that will run like a HD although a little slower. Your not looking for a install usb right?
<Chorvus> Ah, fixed my problem. Adapters were down. `ifconfig -a` helped me find their adapter identifiers >:}
<GhostWolf> i totally need help with this issue. was doing some things on firefox and then it froze, could move my mouse but couldn't click on anything, this happened once before, but this issue is different, did a manual restart on my pc and i get at the read disc part of the boot up it says disc full then has a prompt with grub return. can anyone help me please?
<ye_> CFHowlett: that's Ok
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna, ok  i just want all scientific software to be installed in my usb ubuntu and use it anywhere. though persistent is required.
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   boot into recovery and run the following to clean out old packages: sudo apt-get clean
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i can't boot into that part of ubuntu
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   reboot won't let you into recovery mode?
<GhostWolf> i can boot into my windows hdd fine but i can't select or get to choose the recvery section
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   would this be a wubi installation by any chance?
<CacheMoney> ActionParsnip:  Wow.  Thanks for all the help tonight
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, did you miss waht I said about the persistent. You can actually make a as large as you want persistent partition, depends on the usb. I think what your missing is the knoledge of the limitations of a usb loaded with other then a full install.
<Fyodorovna> s/what/knowledge
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna: no need of install usb just a usb itself like hdd.
<Veritas242> I have a question. How do I require a password to login with 11.10?
<CFHowlett> Veritas242   system>administration>login screen
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i don't get that far into the boot of my computer. i get to the 2nd page of the boot section for the mobo. like first page shows what hard drives are connected and then second page shows bunch of other info. it stops at that page
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, then you would do a full install make sure the usb is big enough, you would install with any cd, even a custom one likr e remastersys burn.
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   is this a wubi installation?
<Veritas242> I've read that elsewhere, but being new to Ubuntu I don't know how to get there
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna ok i don't want persistent i will copy data  to some other usb key
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, nope its a full install of 11.o4 haven't been having any issues since i had to reinstall 11.04 cause 11.10 has bugs in java
<CFHowlett> Veritas242   that's the sequence in 10.04 - might be different for you...
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, a full ibnstall does not a have a persistent it has the regular OS and runs a s such, and you can offload to another.
<Fyodorovna> s/install/as
<grayhatpython>  Fyodorovna ok so how about installing my custom apps in that usb having ubuntu? using remsatersys?
<Veritas242> CFHowlett, I'm running 11.10. Everything I've read so far suggests it's setup different.
<ActionParsnip> CacheMoney: np man :0
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, a full install you would just install them. Remastersys is for making a ISO to burn of a installed OS.
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, as i installed 11.10 you had the option of doing that in the installation of 11.10.
<Veritas242> GhostWolf, I'm not sure how I changed it, but is it possible to change it back without reinstalling?
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, here is a remastersys link. http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, don't know but im googling it see where to go. so are you saying you don't want a password when you reboot or restart your pc?
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna: so it' just a mirror image of ubuntu and it's applications installed in my desktop to usb key?
<ripps> Is there a flag for loading up experimental dri? Like LD_LIBRARY_PATH does for loading not install libraries?
<Veritas242> GhostWolf, when I boot, instead of asking for a password I see the login button on my account, like the one on the guest account.
<Veritas242> I want that password there to make it more secure
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, basically, but it has limitations in data amount, you would have to look into
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, ok its not really more secure unless you have people snipping on your computer
<sacarlson> ripps: modprobe ?
<ripps> sacarlson: that's for loading kernel modules, not x11 drivers
<jayjay> hey I'm trying to set up ssh for my ubuntu server but I'm having issues with transferring the key from my server to my laptop. Im using ubuntu server edition 10.04 and a macbook pro as the client
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, limitations as far as it has to fit on a disc of some sort even a dvd, not sure of all the uses.
<Veritas242> GhostWolf, So, even if someone logs in they'll still need the password to make changes- so it's just as secure?
<GhostWolf> but im looking it up for you Veritas242 i have had issues with system settings and all in 11.10 i don't like it much
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna: how about making a live cd of  ubuntu with custom application and converting it into live usb?
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, that is what it does.
<Veritas242> GhostWolf, thanks for the help.
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, yes if someone needs to install or remove a program or update files they need your password
<crfripper> guys, I hit the windows button or something and now my screen bobbles around as I move the mouse
<dr_willis> jayjay:  why are you transfering keys
<crfripper> how do I turn this off... whatever it is
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, it makes a bootable cd for installing.
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, or dvd.
<rhin0> jayjay: use ssh-copy-id
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna: custom application in the sense any applications like audacity, stellarium?
<jayjay> that is what I'm using
<sacarlson> ripps: funny I do see my graphic card driver in kernel also.  is that not an X11 driver?
<rhin0> ssh-copy-id user@hostname/ip
<jayjay> i get connection timed out
<rhin0> hang on maybe that only works ubuntu to ubuntu
<rhin0> ask around
<jayjay> wait hostname/ip?
<jayjay> so 2 different ups?
<rhin0> hostname or ip
<jayjay> ahh
<rhin0> interchangeable
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, probably. You could just clone a install if you had the partition in a size that will fit on the usb, you can do it a number of ways really.
<jayjay> hostname of the server and I'm doing this from the client right?
<ripps> sacarlson: they are two seperate things, one is an interface for the X server, the other for the Kernel hardware. Yes, the X11 driver interfaces the kernel module, but they are seperate things
<rhin0> yes to ssh into the server
<jayjay> kk il try it again
<jayjay> maybe shore wall is messing it up?
<rhin0> i always use ip address just to be certain
<rhin0> there will be firewall issues
<ubuntu> k
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna: forget about cloning. what if i want to install later on to that usb for an app that is in internet?
<malkauns_> why does the google-play up not upload what i tell it to upload?
<jayjay> hmh
<jayjay> should i remove shore wall and then try it?
<jayjay> i mean should i remove shore wall or can i just disable it
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, in the system settings, do you see User Accounts?
<Veritas242> Yes
<orionsonofneptun> k
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, it is a full install, what do you think. :)
<GhostWolf> did you go there to add a password to your account Veritas242/
<jayjay> :(
<jayjay> no one?
<Veritas242> Ghostwolf, yes I did.
<GhostWolf> and did it work when you reboot to login?
<jayjay> i am going to ubuntu server
<jayjay> good bye
<grayhatpython> Fyodorovna: : ok i think i didn't explain it properly. I was using Slax which can add modules, like installing apps as a modules. does ubuntu has this feature?
<orionsonofneptun> k
<Veritas242> GhostWolf, it changes but doesn't ask for it at the login screen. It has a login button where I used to enter the password.
<GhostWolf> ok. should be another section, can you go into your dash and type passwords and keys and you will get that icon and open it up
<Veritas242> Ok
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, any issue about my problem at all? as you last asked if its a wubi installation.
<dr_willis> grayhatpython:  slax is a bit specilized in some ways. ubuntu uses the apt packageing ststem
<blendedbychris> how can i get a list of cron jobs?
<grayhatpython> ok thanks
<GhostWolf> let me know when you have that app up
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   if you're not even completing the boot process, you got something else happening.  error msg's would give a hint
<Veritas242> It's up
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, not sure how slack loads modules.
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, iagree, but its a fairly new hdd that i just gotten few months ago, this was a replacement, only error it gives me saying disc is full. but its a 500gb hdd
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, I have used slax but never longterm so I'm not familiar.
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   100% ubuntu installed or dual boot?
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, ok next says find the passwords default entry
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, ubuntu is 100% on its own hdd. windows is isntalled on another hdd
<grayhatpython>  Fyodorovna:  ok Last doubt, whenever i try to install any app using source it get some error saying some supporting package missing. so i tried to get that package source and it said to get some other! so i need to keep on going behind it. How to install app from source? i did ./configure, make , make install. I love to install from source not by apt get install method. please help me example.
<Veritas242> GhostWolf, it's there but there is no dropdown menu. There's another one called "passwords: login" with a dropdown menu containing several passwords.
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, then after that it says open the  context menu for that  entry and it says you do that by using the right mouse button
<Fyodorovna> grayhatpython, I never install from source.
<loginix> hey i have a questions
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, i am just reading what it says on a site i have no clue other than what im seeing
<GhostWolf> *reading not seeing
<Veritas242> Ghostwolf, can you send me the link?
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   safer that I vote myself out of this one.  I've never done a multi-drive system.  Please ask in the channel.
<CFHowlett> loginix   ask away
<loginix> how do i create usb boot in windows
<GhostWolf> Veritas242, http://askubuntu.com/questions/68761/keyring-password-unity-in-11-10
<loginix> for ubuntu
<Veritas242> Thanks
<Fyodorovna> loginix, unetbootin
<loginix> ok cool
<DasEi> !unetbootin | loginix
<ubottu> loginix: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dr_willis> grayhatpython:  if the app is in rhe repos. you can use apts  build-dep option to pull in all needed deps. ro compile it
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i never had an issue til now. so i don't think its a drive issue. but i'll try again. i need to go anyways
<GhostWolf> good luck Veritas242
<loginix> thank you guys
<loginix> i am going to do that now
<DasEi> loginix: format with fat , get the iso, use unetbbotin to play it to the stick
<grayhatpython> ok i added app repo to source list so can i still compile it to deb package?
<Guest57741> hello friends, can someone help me please
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<loginix> oh yeah i formated with NTFS so i will change that now
<Guest57741> i installed compiz and compiz settings manager but still dont work
<Guest57741> wobble windows won't work
<[[thufir]]> Hmm.  I am using dar and writing the slices to optical disc.  I delete the slices as I go. yet have now *completly* run out of hdd (26M free).   why is the hdd filling up if I'm deleting the slices?  trash is empty.
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: have you deleted old kernels?
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: do you have 3D accelleration configured?
<[[thufir]]> is it possible to see ahead of time how many slices dar will create?  or you just have to manually calculate that?
<Guest57741> is this for everything? sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: not yet.  lol.  guess I will now.
<Guest57741> or am i missing something
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: if you don't have 3D accelleration enabled in the video card, it won't make any difference what you do in ccsm
<[[thufir]]> actually, I'm still able to create new slices, and so long as that works I guess it's "ok" in the short term.  odd, though.
<Guest57741> how do i enable 3d
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: what video chip do you use?
<[[thufir]]> Guest57741: GIYF.  I say that in friendly way.  I often ask for help, but I thry to try a cursory search first.
<Guest57741> oh my not sure im new
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest57741> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Guest57741> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: you may need an xorg.conf file, sounds like your screen isn't playing nice
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: does the system have a make and model?
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: does inxi -g work in ubuntu??
<CFHowlett> Guest57741   I've got the same chip.  Full on video effects are more trouble than they're worth IMO
<JelloPop> ops inxi -G
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: never heard of it, sorry
<Guest57741> i have compaq presario CQ56 219
<Guest57741> older laptop
<lahwran> anyone know of open source timeline software? preferably I'd be able to hand-edit it, as well as fill it with generated data that I create with my own code
<Guest57741> only given me trouble in xubuntu
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: Using LInux Mint never heard of it today can u experiment and see if this command works in ubuntu seeing there is changes bewteen distro's ... Which means that Linux Mint is defentliy changing the unbuntu code
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: same driverbase, thats why
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: mint isn't supported here
<mobius22> greetings #ubuntu
<loginix> nice i booted from usb thank you guys
<rhin0> greetings
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: not the idea I just want to see if there is a dividing line bewteen the distros introduced this would be the first time I have seen a change
<rhin0> exitexit
<mobius22> I tried to install a program called 'netams' and it seems to have broken my package manager. Of course now nothing can be installed and the netams install process just hangs forever at the configuration portion of its install process
<mobius22> is there a way to purge pending installs from the terminal?
<mobius22> rather is there a way to purge hung installs
<rhin0> kill the process mobius22
<ClientAlive> Hi. I'm using the alternate install cd to do a base system install. What do I put in for a mirror to download packages from though? I chose "ftp"
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: seems the compaq uses an AMD chip...
<mobius22> would that be the PID of the software manager? because if that's what you mean that did not work
<rhin0> ps -ef | less <- find it in that
<rhin0> ok
<mobius22> what a bummer....
<Guest57741> ok
<theadmin> ClientAlive: I suppose it expects you to put in a real mirror instead. Try "us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Guest57741> im so new, ty for helping
<Guest57741> on ubuntu it works fine but xubuntu not working
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: so is it the compaq you are having issue with or is that what you are typing on now (different system)
<ClientAlive> theadmin: ok, I'll try that. I would expect it to be something like "ftp://ftp..." but not sure how far the path is supposed to be carried out.
<ClientAlive> I'll try that though.
<Guest57741> this compaq im on now
<Guest57741> i have dual boot
<Guest57741> ubuntu and xubuntu
<mobius22> all linux installs should come with acronis pre installed lol
 * rhin0 started using xubuntu on server ubuntu for luxury client
<typo567> what does acronis do?
<mobius22> so then , apparently there is not in fact a way to kill a hung install  in DPKG?
<mobius22> it images your hard disk
<typo567> ah
<mobius22> in anticipation of everything breaking when you turn your volume up  lul
<typo567> lol
<mobius22> free is free
<ActionParsnip> mobius22: x will always equal x
<mobius22> i was trying to install a program which is a network monitoring tool called netams
<mobius22> it promptly asked for my root system pwd, which i refuesed to supply
<ActionParsnip> Guest57741: you don't need to dual boot that, you can just log in to the xfce or gnome desktops at the login screen, the underlying OS is 100% identical
<mobius22> now dpkg is frozen and will not finish that install
<mobius22> essentially paper weghting the entire system
<rhin0> maybe reboot it mobious?
<mobius22> negative,  dpkg issues are persistent
<mobius22> that only works in winblows
<mobius22> no, there is a way,  but it's not going to be revealed on this sunday night
<mobius22> good night all :)
<MrBusiness> If I install Ubuntu and a bootloader onto an external USB HDD, will I be able to use it between two different machines with different hardware specs, or will I be likely to encounter driver difficulties along the way?
<ClientAlive> well that was stupid... I should have just chosen "http" instead. It just defaults to the right path - lol
<Fyodorovna> MrBusiness, probably work most of the time, a full install will put the bootloader in  the mbr, if your sure to point it there.
<Fyodorovna> one way or the other.
<MrBusiness> Ah, well, part of my goal is to have the bootloader on the external HDD
<MrBusiness> I'm trying to make this for someone else, and I don't want them to have to deal with GRUB on their own MBR
<MrBusiness> I don't think I'll run into any issues where one computer has more devices plugged into it than the other, thus potentially confusing GRUB.
<MrBusiness> Oh well, I'll know soon enough, since I'm simulating what I think will be a similar arrangement with my own garbage equipment.
<Fyodorovna> MrBusiness, they need to familiar with grub really if they can be. Grub will only see what is in its boot file.
<cancer> !ubottu | nvidia
<ubottu> nvidia: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MrBusiness> Yeah. I see what you mean; I guess the best I can hope is that it'll be a non-issue.
<cancer> !ubottu | n-vidia
<ubottu> n-vidia: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cancer> !nvidia | cancer
<ubottu> cancer, please see my private message
<geek_> hi
<nibbler_> (how) can i convert my ubuntu root server to have an encrypted / ? (running LTS)
<CFHowlett> nibbler_   sudo ecryptfs
<hymen00> how to tell bash to run command n times
<hymen00> ?
<CFHowlett> hymen00   chron??
<mobius> :) to the fellow who suggested the reboot, that actually was part of the fix for removal of the stuck package
<taipres> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin doesn't install latest version, installs very old ugly version
<nibbler_> hymen00, for i in $(seq n); do foo; done
<taipres> how I get the latest
<nibbler_> taipres, download it (source) or look for a ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | taipres
<ubottu> taipres: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nibbler_> CFHowlett, thanks, i'll read up
<CFHowlett> nibbler_   have fun / be safe
<mobius> sudo apt-get install -f worked after the reboot
<mobius> so the package was removed, thanks  :)
<sindhiBhai> What is the expected ate of ubuntu 12.04 release
<mobius>  good night
<hymen00> @nibbler is there a way to do this with just bash?
<Flannel> sindhiBhai: Last Thursday in April
<taipres> action why is it third party
<sindhiBhai> thx <Flannel>
<sindhiBhai> :)
<taipres> and why does ubuntu not have latest version of the software(extremely popular software)
<Flannel> taipres: example?
<Blue1> taipres: depends on what release is avail. at time.  Ubuntu does not use beta versions of anything
<taipres> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin installs Version information: 3.3.10deb1
<taipres> the latest is
<hymen00> not using seq that is? trying to keep code as portable as possible
<taipres> Version information: 3.4.5, latest stable version: 3.4.10.1
<taipres> at least
<taipres> so it's not even remotely close...
<Blue1> it'
<Blue1> it is what is in the repo - not always latest version
<CFHowlett> taipres feel free to download and install from source ...
<taipres> well considering how old and ugly this thing is, not to mention popular, they really need a remotely close newer version that's nicer
<Flannel> taipres: Ubuntu 11.10 was released last october, package import freeze was June 30, so lets take a look at what phpmyadmin's version was on June 30th.
<taipres> please do take a look
<cancer> !nvidia | cancer
<ubottu> cancer, please see my private message
<taipres> because i've had the same phpmyadmin for months
<taipres> over year maybe
<taipres> so it's years outdatted ubuntu version is
<Blue1> taipres: I guess the question is, why cant you just get it and install it from the web site?
<Blue1> taipres: please also note that later version of software might not be compatible with currently installed software (like webservers and such)
<taipres> Blue1 I guess I have to now? I'm just pointing this out to you guys, this isn't bobs linux editor, this is one of the most used linux apps in the world, just expected ubuntu to have decently recent version thats all, as it usually does
<Chorca> heyhey, what's up.. having a vim question in 11.10.. gnome-terminal seems to hate it by default, status bar doesn't show, and arrow keys don't work, anyone else have that?
<Flannel> taipres: If I had to guess, I'd say 3.4.3 would be in 11.10, based off of release dates and such.
<taipres> ok thanks
<taipres> i'm using latest ubuntu
<taipres> and updated so
<Flannel> taipres: 11.10 has 3.4.5 in it currently, so that's what you have.
 * CFHowlett thinks if ubuntu had EVERY stable package, ppl would complain that the development package wasn't installed by default...
<hymen00> is there a way to do this with just bash? not using seq that is? trying to keep code as portable as possible
<taipres> i'm not using regular ubuntu
<taipres> it's server version
<Blue1> what CFHowlett said
<nibbler_> CFHowlett, ecryptfs does not exist as executable, and as it seems to me its more desigend for ~ encrypten, rather than /
<Flannel> taipres: same packages/repositories.  But yeah, you have 3.4.5, which was released in September of last year, so I don't think that's very outdated.
<taipres> it's telling me "Version information: 3.3.10deb1"
<taipres> i'm logged into it
<cancer> ! ubottu | synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Flannel> taipres: Alright, what does `lsb_release -r` in a terminal say?
<taipres> 11.04
<taipres> so isn't *latest* ubuntu I suppose
<Flannel> taipres: right, so you're not on the latest Ubuntu, you're on 11.04
<bsdfreak> Is there a reasonably straightforward method for mounting SMB shares in a persistent manner?
<taipres> Flannel how I tap into latest ubuntu's repository then?
<Flannel> taipres: Upgrade to 11.10
<taipres> Flannel that's the only way?
<GirlyGirl> taipres: yes
<crfripper> the synergy in ubuntu software center is 1.3.8..... how do I install 1.4.7?
<Flannel> taipres: That's the only way I'd recommend.  With this particular package, you could snag the updated deb, because the dependencies haven't changed from what I can see.  But you lose security updates that way, and there's some other things you should be aware of as well if you're going to do that.
<cancer> how to run this file NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run
<cancer> 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run'
<Flannel> and there's no guarantee that the actual package dependencies are accurate (version wise), because mixing ubuntu versions isn't something that's tested for.
<theadmin> cancer: Just by full path, or if it's in the current directory, ./filename
<cancer> theadmin: i have it on desktop folder
<Grak> cancer: might need to right click on it and enable executing as a program in the permissions tab as well
<theadmin> cancer: chmod +x ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run ; ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run # Also, I think nvidia drivers are in the repos. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" will get them for you without messing your system up
<Grak> cancer: you can do this in the command line with 'chmod +x <filename>'
<Flannel> taipres: You'll need to upgrade within the next seven months anyway, when 11.04 goes EOL.
<cancer> theadmin: i did the sudo apt-get command in terminal and is in process now.
<UltimatePower> Hi. I am having 80 GB harddisk . I am panning to install Windows 7 Ultimate and Ubuntu 12.10. Any ideas or tips how I should partition the disk?.
<Grak> UltimatePower: That's a bit tight on space. If there's no possibility of an extra drive, I'd probably split down the middle.
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower   a standard installation of ubuntu runs around 5 gigs - add some more for saved data
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower   also, I HOPE you meant to say you/re installing 11.10 NOT 12.04 BETA...
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : sorry tpo error. I planning to install 11.10.
<cancer> theadmin: grak: yesterday, auronandace told me some commands of ppa for nvidia. is there any way i can remove them.
<theadmin> !ppa-purge | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : I have no ectra money to spare a external disk.
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower   no worries.  have fun.  Maybe after you're all dual booted up, see this http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : Grak:can u give me tips?
<Grak> Hmm... without knowing which side you plan to use more it's hard to say which partition should be bigger.
<Grak> One thing I can say is that you'll want to install Windows first.
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : it about linux magazines. what i should i do now?.
<UltimatePower> grak:then
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower  find out how much space is actually used by windows.  subtract that from the 80 gigs.  split the remaining free amount between windows and ubuntu.
<jimbo> hello
<Grak> UltimatePower: during the Windows install you should have the option to create the install partition. You'll want to make sure it doesn't use the whole drive.
<jimbo> yooo
<cancer> theadmin: i have just removed 'wine' in past few minutes and it's still in
<Name141> is ext4 now considered stable as ext3 ?
<CFHowlett> jimbo   greetings.
<cancer> theadmin: i have just removed 'wine' in past few minutes and it's still in 'application' tab.
<CFHowlett> Name141   safer if I understand correctly
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : y split the remaining between windows and linux. why not only linux.
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower   you never plan to save files again in windows??
<UltimatePower> Grak: I am novice in this area. can please elaborate?
<crfripper> I upgraded from synergy 1.3.8 to 1.4.7 and now it can't find my synergy.conf
<ClientAlive> with this minimal ubuntu install, I would like to have a bare bones xfce desktop environment. I see that the x window system is slated to be installed but i can remove it. What would happen if I did that though? Is there other things that require it (like the terminal or something)?
<jaminkle> Anyone know of a good fan speed tool? I have an old hp dv5 and it's overheating
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : I already win7 & ubu 11.10 in dual. win 7 creating problems so  I am planning fresh install of both
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower   you have windows.  You want ubuntu.  if you do ANY work or save ANY files, they'll need somwhere to be saved.  Thus you leave extra room ...
<crfripper> although I can see synergy.conf just fine
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower   OK - install windows first is my advice.
<cancer> grak: theadmin: please help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879985/
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : I can back up important on a dvd or some thing like that.
<theadmin> cancer: sudo apt-get clean and repeat the command
<Name141> CFHowlett: Alrighty.  I know some distros still like to stay on ext3 (specially debian).
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower   always good plan... do you actually have your windows dvd?
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : ya k. can point me to info detailing about partioning installing, etc
<cancer> theadmin: nothin happen with 'sudo apt-get clea'
<CFHowlett> UltimatePower   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<cancer> theadmin: nothin happen with 'sudo apt-get clean'
<UltimatePower> CFHowlett : I will get it in a day or two.
<theadmin> cancer: It won't print anything
<cancer> ok
<CFHowlett> Name141   well its not like anyone is saying OMG don't use ext3!  ext4 is just the latest/greatest.
<Name141> CFHowlett: okie dokey.
<cancer> ultimatepower: i have installed kubuntu 11.10 in last days :D. it's working fine with XP.  there was a dual boot problem but solved very easily
<[[thufir]]> from the dar man page:  −c, −−create [<path>/]<basename>    now, what does that mean?  if you want to backup /home/me/foo and put the slices onto /home/me/bar what's the syntax for that?
<willijs3> Can anyone help me figure out why my fresh install of Ubuntu Studio 11.10 isn't recognizing an iPod?
<ClientAlive> does anyone know if anything in the ubuntu base system requires x?
<UltimatePower> cancer: oh i see.
 * CFHowlett xp?
<ClientAlive> the x window system that is
<cancer> cfhowlett: Windows xp
<CFHowlett> willijs3   latest generation ipod??
<willijs3> 4th gen.
<CFHowlett> willijs3   doesn't see it at all or just the ipod/synch functions?  It should show up as external media
<willijs3> I used the newest version of itunes to sync it a few days ago, could that be the issue?
<willijs3> it's not seeing it at all
<CFHowlett> willijs3   apple likes to sneak in FOSS break tech with each update...
<willijs3> CFHowlett Yeah, i figured that would be the case. I just don't get why normal Ubuntu 11.10 could see it fine, but when I switch to Studio it isn't seeing anything.
<taipres> thanks for the help, have a good one
<cancer> theadmin: what about this time, do you think command will work fine till end.
<CFHowlett> willijs3   slow down.  How did you install US; fresh install or upgrade?
<willijs3> fresh. I wante to start completly from scratch
<crfripper> got synergy working again, but I believe I have it running in the "foreground" using startup applications synergys -f --config /etc/synergy.conf ?
<CFHowlett> willijs3   you lost something then..from ubuntu ## to US 11.10?  what version of ubuntu?
<crfripper> is it ok t just leave it like that?
<rhin0> crfripper - "x2x" is more basic than synergy I think
<Juv1228> hello, I am having a strange issue with sshfs mounted via fstab
<Juv1228> everything works fine for an indefinite period of time, and then randomly once in a while it will cause everything that touches that mount point to hang
<crfripper> more basic being good or bad?
<rhin0> good
<JelloPop> Have a question if u instal .bin file how do u update the package?
<crfripper> I'm reading about how to create a system level startup
<willijs3> CFHowlett 11.10. I'm puzzled. I can's figure out if iTunes put a lock on the iPod or what.
<rhin0> i ditched synergy yonks ago - x2x totally reliable
<Juv1228> the strange part is that my media keys and custom keyboard shortcuts also stop working
<CFHowlett> willijs3   lots of issues with 4th gen and ubuntu 11.10 ...
<cancer> theadmin: what are 'fakeroot', i just saw that in the process of the last command. 'setting up fakeroot'?
<theadmin> cancer: Just a package, it allows to "pretend" you have root priveleges, kind of hard to explain
<CFHowlett> willijs3   seems to maybe be some 32/64 bit issues as well
<cancer> theadmin: okie
<cancer> theadmin: the command ended, what now? do i have to run 'nvidia-xconfig' or need to restart wihtout it?
<theadmin> cancer: Not sure if you need to run that anymore, try without it first I guess
<theadmin> cancer: I'm an AMD person lol
<cancer> theadmin: what if i lost the display?
<CFHowlett> willijs3   look like gtkpod is a recommended app for ipod users
<theadmin> cancer: Boot into the recovery mode and, uh, work from there? Or try nomodeset, or...
<cancer> theadmin: ok.
<cancer> theadmin: tnx
<willijs3> CFHowlett I tried installing that thinking maybe it had what I needed, but it didn't help. I also added Banshee to no avail.
<CFHowlett> willijs3   yeah I'm seeing a lot of questions but not many answers.  sorry.
<willijs3> CFHowlett Me too. Thanks for trying! I think i'm going to try US 11.04 and see if that plays nice with Apple products.
<CFHowlett> willijs3   good luck.
<willijs3> CFHowlett thanks, I'll need it, ha
<JelloPop> I understand u can build a .bin file, how do u meet the dependencies of the package does ubuntu handle this??
<JelloPop> trying to get my head wrapped around binary files anyone goa link?? to understand binary files
<bsdfreak> Anyone know when AMD will support the Radeon 7960M in Linux?
<Guest28693> edit
<van7hu> hi everyone
<Kujak> yol
<van7hu> I am using 10.04, so which version of gnome am I using Gnome2 or Gnome3?
<theadmin> van7hu: gnome2
<van7hu> theadmin, are you sure?
<theadmin> van7hu: Yes
<van7hu> so, thank you
<theadmin> van7hu: Unless you're using unofficial software sources which introduce gnome3
<_amoeba_> van7hu, System-> About Gnome
<van7hu> everything of my machine is normal
<van7hu> _amoeba_, oh, okay
<cancer> theadmin: drivers did not worked?
<theadmin> cancer: How can you tell?
<cancer> theadmin: it's not showing complete options for setting up graphics. even i was having options for DVI, now they are removed from 'monitor'
<theadmin> cancer: I think NVidia has it's own tool though, NVidia Settings or something
<j1x> hello
<j1x> whats a rohila?
<jerrrys> j1x hello
<j1x> wazup man
<j1x> helllllllllllllo
<j1x> anyone know what a rohila is?
<[[thufir]]> how do you specify /home/thufir/bar/ as the slice destination for backups of /home/thufir/foo/ with dar?  I don't understand −c, −−create [<path>/]<basename>   from the dar man page.
<j1x> yeah?
<j1x> any word
<j1x> hello?
<j1x> dnjfsdogfnse;ogae
<j1x> dsfsdf
<Kujak> flooood
<j1x> yep
<j1x> whats a kujak?
<j1x> hello?
<theadmin> !ot | j1x
<ubottu> j1x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kujak> nice o/
<j1x> why what happened?
<_amoeba_> anyone know where the notification area panel gets the icons from ... couldn't find them in /usr/share/icons
<j1x> anyone know a good channel to learn about irc?
<_amoeba_> #irc
<j1x> thanks
<[[thufir]]> in all that, no advice on creating a dar slice and specifying the path for the resulting files?
<ClientAlive> what is the "base system" in the alternate install cd? Does this include the full blown installation or is it just the cli base system?
<[[thufir]]> ClientAlive: without context, I would lean towards the former
<theadmin> ClientAlive: I'd think it's just the base
<theadmin> ClientAlive: Only the necessary packages that's it
<ClientAlive> [[thufir]]: I'm using the 'expert install' on the alternate cd, desperately trying to keep this thing from giving me anything more than a stripped down cli only system.
<dj_ryan> why archive.ubuntu.com slow? i want fast archive. Me man, me need huge bandwidth
<dj_ryan> (lol)
<theadmin> dj_ryan: Select a mirror closer to you.
<jerrrys> ClientAlive Use F4 function for cli only install
<ClientAlive> well "necessary" is sort of ambiguous. Ubuntu may fell that everything all the way up to Unity is "necessary"  --no offense intended, it is sort of ambiguous though
<dj_ryan> theadmin: archive is the closest to me
<ClientAlive> F4??
<theadmin> ClientAlive: Well... You're true on that, but I highly doubt that option will include Xorg or anything
<jerrrys> ClientAlive at the start of the install you get options
<ClientAlive> ok. well, I'm about to find out I guess. It's a bare system to begin with so I guess there's nothing to worry about wiping out. Can just try again and then I'll know.
<ClientAlive> jerrrys: you mean at the first, main menu right?
<ClientAlive> of course
<dj_ryan> sweet jebus, the 'us' ubuntu archive is pointing to a EU location!
<jerrrys> ClientAlive no at the start of the cd installation process on the alt install cd
<ClientAlive> I'll have to look for that if this install I'm in the middle of doesn't give me the result I'm after.
<ClientAlive> I don't remember seening any function key options to use though
<jerrrys> ClientAlive I too start with terminalonly install
<ClientAlive> right, exactly....
<ClientAlive> what is the F4 thing though. I haven't heard of that and I can't place where in the installation process you would use it.
<derpella_> Hello. I disabled lightdm in my Ubuntu, and I start X with startx. Now, there is a funny situation, the sound doesn't work in x, but sound from x plays when I switch to tty... Any ideas?
<[[thufir]]> ClientAlive: what's installed?  you're overlaying the OS?
<ClientAlive> well the fist time I just chose "install Ubuntu" I wan't worried about what kind of install at that point only that it would instlall on a uefi system. Now this is the second time round trying the "expert install" option to get a minimal install
<Fonzie> Im trying to apply a logrotation on my DHCP custom log. Ive applied the file in /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog. http://pastebin.com/RjsX7e5y. This doesnt wook like working. Do i have to reload some processes to make logrotate eat the new config?
<ClientAlive> I'm not sure what "overlaying" means. I'm just paving over, and over, and over...
<ClientAlive> I need a minimal base system to start
<[[thufir]]> ClientAlive: err, ok, umm.  you're doing it "wrong" IMHO
<ClientAlive> yeah, I think so too
<[[thufir]]> if you really want a minimal system, probably you want to format the hdd since there's no data there, right?
<ClientAlive> absolutely not. Yes, there is no data there. However there is a rather complicated raid/lvm setup. I can't lose that base.
<[[thufir]]> when you say minimal, you mean no GNOME, no xterm?  why not just install those from cd (easier) then just use apt to remove those packages?  why not do that?
<[[thufir]]> then just uninstall xterm, gnome, etc.  why not?
 * [[thufir]] isn't a linux expert by any means, just offering his two cents
<auronandace> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ClientAlive> my ideal? Ultimately just cli, a very light weight window manager like openbox, a light browser like chrome or opera, and eventually quemu-kvm
<[[thufir]]> that sounds like the ticket.  use that cd aurondance gave link for.
<ClientAlive> I have that web page in my browser. I'm not sure what they mean when they say "install base system" There is also an option to manually choose the software.
<dddbmt> has anybody in here been running ubuntu on "ACER Aspire S3-951" ? - Or maybe you have a suggestion for another "ultrabook" that runs out-of-the-box with ubuntu?
<ClientAlive> but will the minimal do uefi - I can't begin to explain the horror I've been through these last 3 wks over this efi thing.
<dddbmt> out-of-the-box/minimal-setup
<henriquev> How do I disable the <meta> key on Gnome? I've tried everything but it is still there.
<[[thufir]]> just go with base system.  in this context, it just means whatever comes on that minimal disc by default.
<ClientAlive> we'll see what happens I guess
<ClientAlive> I still want to know what this F4 thing is though. That was coming from someone who says this is thier gig.
<[[thufir]]> I have an announcement:  dar rocks!  however, it should tell you how many slices it will create at some point.
<ClientAlive> now it won't even boot
<ClientAlive> It's possible my only option is to do a regular install then stip it down
<ClientAlive> omg!! The horror!!!
<[[thufir]]> woohoo!   now at  86% full hdd.    from 90%+
<jameslordhz> hi
<jameslordhz> anybody here use tmux?
<auronandace> jameslordhz: if somebody replied affirmatively, what would be your follow up question?
<jameslordhz> auronandace why tmux ls fails?
<ircnode0> hmmm... in my current host I executed screen command. Then I ssh to other hostname and executed screen -r command. How I can exit outmost screen?
<dancek> ircnode0, just exit the outmost screen, get a connection to the inner server and reattach that screen
<ircnode0> dancek: so I can just exit a program and it will exit outmost screen?
<Salamandre> hi
<ircnode0> okay let's try. If I leave this channel, means I exitted inner screen =)
<andyks> tmux,very good tols
<andyks> tools
<dancek> ircnode0, `screen -rd` reattaches a screen
<dancek> and even detaches from another pty/screen/whatever if needed
<jameslordhz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880028/  what's wrong？
<Xabster> any reason 11.10 doesn't come with firefox 10?
<ircnode0> dancek: thanks. outmost screen is gone
<auronandace> !info firefox | Xabster
<ubottu> Xabster: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18316 kB, installed size 38088 kB (Only available for any all)
<Xabster> say whaaa
<Xabster> isn't it version 7 you get?
<Xabster> i would have sworn i had to update it
<auronandace> Xabster: check the release date of ff10
<jameslordhz> help:(
<maum> how to install the latest flash version?
<maum> on ubuntu 11.10
<AdvoWork> Whats the latest version of Ubuntu Server LTS? Am i right in thinking its 10.04 ? i know theres 11.10 out but not LTS?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: 10.04, 12.04 will be the next LTS
<AdvoWork> theadmin, and do you know when thats coming out?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Look at the version number, it's year.month :P
<theadmin> AdvoWork: 2012, april
<Xabster> oh ofcourse, auronandace, but isn't it firefox 7 you get with ubuntu 11.10? that's waaay old
<auronandace> Xabster: not sure what comes by default, blame the mozilla release schedules
<AdvoWork> ahh ok, so if im thinking of doing a new installation, is it better going down the 12.04 route? or is it better going 10.04 as it still has a few more years support?
<auronandace> Xabster: i tend to use chromium
<Hypocreale> Hello
<Xabster> i don't want to blame anyone, auronandace, i just wanted to know why
<Hypocreale> How can I find out what command is used to invoce a certain program?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Get 10.04, it's stable. You can do an LTS-to-LTS upgrade anyway
<Hypocreale> invoke*
<Xabster> Hypocreale, what program?
<AdvoWork> theadmin, ok, thanks for the help, much appreciated
<theadmin> Hypocreale: What do you mean? Most usually it matches the program name
<PsyCl0ne> Good morning everyone. Can someone help me with my lubuntu install and trying to get it to suspend and resume properly
<auronandace> Xabster: check the release dates of firefox versions, 7 was likely the latest out when 11.10 was fresh
<Xabster> theadmin, doesn't it always?
<Hypocreale> theadmin, it doesn't in this case, that's why I'm asking how I can find out. :)
<theadmin> Xabster: Not *always*, for instance in case of Firefox, in SOME packages, the command is "firefox-bin"
<Xabster> yeah, firefox-bin is the name of the program
<theadmin> Hypocreale: Try, uh... dpkg -L package | grep -F 'bin/'
<chris__> exit
<oPhelias_> @Psyclone: what problem are you having?
<jameslordhz> i use tmux -S a, ctrl + b ,d.  then how to attach it ?
<r4id> Hey
<r4id> i need help.. pm please
<Myrtti> !pm | r4id
<ubottu> r4id: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<theadmin> r4id: You should ask your questions in the channel.
<PsyCl0ne> oPhelias: So I am running older hardware but I can get the computer to suspend using the sfce4-power-manager-settings but when I try to wake the computer back up my display doesnt come back up. I have just changed the drivers to I guess the "Recommended" version and rebooted. But when I rebooted and brought up the terminal to get the power manager an error popped up saying that it wasnt running and if I would like to start it...
<r4id> ok here goes
<PsyCl0ne> oPhelias: I actually have no idea if I am doing this properly, I just need to get it done. Got two 400$ electricity bills in a row...
<r4id> i have installed ubuntu inside windows
<r4id> now, in ubuntu, it only shows 2 of my 3 hard drives
<r4id> how do i get the 3rd one?
<r4id> *its the drive in which ubuntu is installed
<Myrtti> r4id: sorry, I have no idea on how wubi installs work nowadays, and I don't do pm support
<velko> jameslordhz, any specific reason for not using screen?
<r4id> whokay
<dddbmt> has anybody in here been running ubuntu on "ACER Aspire S3-951" ? - Or maybe you have a suggestion for another "ultrabook" that runs out-of-the-box with ubuntu?
<Myrtti> r4id: although, you could try to explain your problem a bit better, what do you mean it shows only two of three, what shows only two of three? if this is in a GUI, can you take screenshots?
<r4id> will do myrtti
<r4id> please wait
<PsyCl0ne> oPhelias: If youre still willing to help me out, I just changed a couple of settings and going to see if the work. If I drop give me like 5 minutes and I will be back just as I reboot the rig.
<velko> jameslordhz, tmux a
<Myrtti> jameslordhz: tmux a -d is what I use
<jameslordhz> socket file is in certain dir, once detached , i should find that file before i can attach:(
<mwelcks> ef
<hymen000> how can i search for a string and duplicate that line n times?
<Xabster> firefox 10 with openjdk and icedtea plugin crashes when i visit www.shb.dk/webbank
<Xabster> can anyone confirm and/or give a solution?
<Xabster> i'm using a fresh install and i've done is updating firefox
<jameslordhz> velko tmux a?
<Xabster> ... maybe the 356 updates will solve it =)
<jaminkle> Anyone know of a good fan speed tool? I have an old hp dv5 and it's overheating
<velko> jameslordhz, i don't use tmux. but according to the documentation this is the command to attach a session (provided you have only one session running). if you have more than one "tmux a -t sessionname" shall connect to it
<velko> jameslordhz, and if you follow Myrtti's advice to use also -d this will detach all previously attached clients to this session
<Myrtti> Xabster: you probably need to try to get the Sun Java installed.
<jameslordhz> velko lier:(
<syddraf> I found a page that describes a way to disable the tap-to-click functionality of my trackpad, but when i run the provided script, I receive this error: http://pastebin.com/yA5015Qz  Which package do I need to install in order to make this work?
<Like> if you are under a tty6 and need help tell me
<Like> no one .. cya mens
<velko> jameslordhz, it's good suggestion for a new nick. i'll consider it ;)
<[[thufir]]> cdr error:  Session error : SCSI error on write(512,16)     http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1515234     this is probably hardware?  every few discs this happens.  Incidentally, brasero was uninstalled, using gnomewriter.
<levu> hi, i use mail(1) to send mails from command line, and when i use mail -c '' the mails are delivered to additionally users... is this a mailserver misconfiguration?
<encrypt> morning, why my compiz configuration does not loud after booting?? using ubuntu-desktop package, scale plugin and show desktop (have them configured to show when pointing to top right and left corners) dont loud even they're on
<[[thufir]]> more scsi errors.  those are hardware problems?
<AdvoWork> how can I find out if a laptop im considering buying is suitable for use with ubunut?
<AdvoWork> *ubuntu
<crizzy> AdvoWork: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<crizzy> AdvoWork: i recommend thinkpads (still check the model number from certification list first)
<bluefrog> jameslordhz, tmux ls  to list your detached session.  tmux a -t session-number   to attach
<jameslordhz> bluefrog tmux ls
<jameslordhz> failed to connect to server: No such file or directory
<bluefrog> jameslordhz, means there is no tmux session detached or whatever
<bluefrog> jameslordhz, so you closed it correctly
<jameslordhz> bluefrog that's not true
<F-GT> how do you restart x from a terminal with ubuntu 11.10
<F-GT> or drop back to init 3
<GordonShamway> hi everybody
<jameslordhz> bluefrog pgrep tmux -lf
<jameslordhz> 25352 tmux -S irc
<jameslordhz> 26781 tmux -S x
<bluefrog> jameslordhz, you have a bug/problem then
<GordonShamway> can anybody help me set up proxy server settings in a vm... i tried everything and it didn´t work except in firefox....
<jameslordhz> which version of tmux do you use?
<afidegnum> hello good morning, I have been using my Dell with ubuntu 11.10 installed, for some time now, my PC kept freezeing after 10 mins, what is happening and what should I do to fix it ?
<bluefrog> jameslordhz, 1.5-1
<Wejq> Hi. I have page, that shows me "index of /" when i enter. How to measure that directory files size,
<jameslordhz> i am using tmux 1.5
<Wejq> Its not my page Its somewhere on web
<crizzy> write a script to fetch file sizes and calculate them
<crizzy> now how to do that you might ask? learn to code
<Wejq> I wont ask, i thought that its a smarter and already done solution.
<Wejq> Thx
<Wejq> Cya
<encrypt> hi i've activated the scale compiz plugin, but only works with the shortcut ctrl+w, not when pointing to the corner i've set. have to configure it manually after every boot
<Chaitanya> can any one tell me how to find files more faster from command line
<newbchessplayer> is it possible to run an asterisk server on ubuntu and still use it as an internet workstation?
<llutz> Chaitanya: more faster than ..?
<Chaitanya> more faster than what it does regularly with find command.
<Chaitanya> I am using 1 TB hard disk and it takes a very long time to find files by name, size, time, etc.
<newbchessplayer> is it actually safe to run an asterisk server on an internet workstation box?
<Chaitanya> @llutz more faster than what it does regularly with find command.
<Chaitanya> I am using 1 TB hard disk and it takes a very long time to find files by name, size, time, etc.
<theadmin> Chaitanya: "locate" uses an index-based search. You will need to rebuild the index now and then though by running updatedb
<Chaitanya> How to find files more faster than what it does regularly with find command.
<Chaitanya> I am using 1 TB hard disk and it takes a very long time to find files by name, size, time, etc.
<Chaitanya> yes I did that but it doesn't help me find files by size, time, etc.
<theadmin> Chaitanya: You also need to stop repeating too often, once per 15 minutes or so is okay, but if nobody knows nobody will answer
<Chaitanya> ok
<Chaitanya> @theadmin thanks for the information
<GordonShamway> anybody knows how to configure proxysettings in ubuntu????
<xro> Hi, i have a soft that is blocked --> strace says : futex(0x7ff52c014600, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 0, NULL    is there a way to force continue?
<ikonia> a soft that is blocked ?
<harsh343> I got an error http://pastebin.com/KeLrkmQP When I am trying to install drupal on ubuntu
<harsh343> what i can do any help
<ikonia> harsh343: have you messed with your sudoers directory ?
<ikonia> harsh343: or permissions on your machine in general ?
<harsh343> ikonia, sudoers yes but right now something different also
<ikonia> harsh343: I know it's something different
<harsh343> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> harsh343: but I'm working through your error and you appear to have messed up the permissions on your sudoers directory
<ikonia> harsh343: fix that first, then move forward
<harsh343> ikonia, so what i can do ?
<harsh343> ok
<ikonia> harsh343: well, if you look at the errors, there is some good info in clear english
<ikonia> harsh343: 1.) use apt's autoremove function to clean up packages
<ikonia> harsh343: 2.) look at the file /var/cache/apt/archives/locks - it is comaplining it can't get a lock on it, so either you have another package manager open and "locking" it, or you need to remove and re-create that file
<cri> ragazzi se istallo i plasma su kubuntu dove vanno a finire
<OerHeks> !it | cri
<ubottu> cri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<crizzy> :O
<harsh343> ikonia, locks file is present inside the  /var/cache/apt/archives then ?
<ikonia> harsh343: that's what the error says
<harsh343>  Unable to lock directory
<ikonia> harsh343: yes, look at the line above that
<harsh343> could not get
<ikonia> harsh343: "could not get lock!"
<ikonia> harsh343: it says it in clear english
<harsh343> ikonia, yes but what i can do
<harsh343> to get the lock
<ikonia> harsh343: I've told you what to do
<ikonia> harsh343: the two reasons it won't be able to get a lock
<xro> ikonia, a python script....
<ikonia> xro: what ?
<harsh343> ok so how to remove them and install again\
<harsh343> again*
<Chaitanya> How to find files more faster than what it does regularly with find command.
<Chaitanya> I am using 1 TB hard disk and it takes a very long time to find files by name, size, time, etc.	
<Chaitanya> I have used locate command but it doesn't provide search option based on size, time, etc.
<xro> ikonia, i have a python script that never ends... with strace a saw --> futex(0x7ff52c014600, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 0, NULL
<xro> ikonia, so, i looking for a way to "force" the FUTEX
<ikonia> xro: you'll need to look at fixing the python script
<geirha> Chaitanya: Limit the directories find searches through
<xro> ikonia, my script was working fine... but this time i get a problem...
<ikonia> xro: so what's changed
<xro> ikonia, nothing ;)
<ikonia> that sounds unlikley
<bluefrog> harsh343, identify the program already opened and close it.   sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/status    should tell you what program is in use
<xro> ikonia, it's a cronjob... it worked fine and today not....
<xro> ikonia, and i quite sure that it will wok fine tomorrow....
<ikonia> so something must have changed
<ikonia> xro: so why are you quite sure it will work fine tomorrow ?
<geirha> xro: Then add some debugging messages in the python script so you can locate the problem next time it happens.
<xro> ikonia, because i didn't change anything... so, that should be a "bug"
<harsh343> bluefrog, output http://pastebin.com/r6XXaiHa
<ikonia> xro: so, it doens't work for one day, but you are confident it will work tomorrow with no understanding of why it's failing or whats changed
<xro> geirha, i have log infos... but there is no errors... just a threads that wait for ???
<bluefrog> harsh343, apt-get is certainly waiting for a CD to be inserted (but you don't see it) old bug. kill apt-get and then you'll be ok
<geirha> So your script has a race condition probably
<xro> ikonia, this script worked since 2 years without any bug....
<ikonia> xro: ok so something much have changed in either the environment or the processing of what it does
<xro> ikonia, so no way to force a FUTEX? i don't really care if there is an error...
<harsh343> bash: kill: drupal6: arguments must be process or job IDs
<ikonia> xro: how do you expect to force an internal process
<xro> ikonia, there are 10 threads that do the "same job"... 1 on them is locked... why i d'ont know
<bluefrog> harsh343, sudo kill -9 17570
<xro> ikonia, with a SIG
<ikonia> xro: but which one ?
<xro> ikonia, that is my question
<ikonia> xro: doubtful
<harsh343> bluefrog, now next error again http://pastebin.com/STkrTSFH
<xro> ikonia, so i have to kill it, remove processed data, start it again and debug it if necessary....
<ikonia> xro: seems like a reasonable way forward
<xro> ikonia, yes... but boring.... i hoped finding a way to remove the current FUTEX...
<bluefrog> harsh343, identify what program is locking the file. kill the program. hope that everything goes back to normal without you having to fiddle with soemthing else
<harsh343>  /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.8.5-2~build1_amd64.deb
<ayaka> why does abootimg must have a initrd to create img
<harsh343> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<harsh343> bluefrog, now i got this error for updates also
<harsh343> when i try sudo  apt-get install -f
<ikonia> harsh343: I told you to work through the problems
<ikonia> harsh343: 1.) fix the permissions problem 2.) use the autoremove to clean up 3.) fix outstanding errors
<harsh343> ikonia, but i don't no how to do that
<ikonia> harsh343: it says in clear english in the logs
<ikonia> harsh343: 1.) the permissions are wrong and it says how to fix it 2.) it says the command to do the autoremove and clean up
<harsh343> ikonia, now i got new error http://pastebin.com/eRCtFnxF
<ikonia> harsh343: have you got a PPA or 3rd party repo installed ?
<ikonia> harsh343: and you've still not fixed the permissions
<harsh343> ikonia, i don't no the 3rd party but I always update my system
<ikonia> harsh343: please pastebint the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<MeirD> Hello. some process is listening on my 25 port. when I use netstat the PID/Program column value is "-".. How can I still know who listens on iy?
<MeirD> it*
<kristel> qualcuno sa come togliere la pasword di accesso a ubuntu 11.1o
<Fleck> MeirD netstat -l -n -p
<harsh343> ikonia, this is the output http://pastebin.com/0EeLqKfT
<MeirD> that's what I used... the column shows "-"
<Fleck> as root
<bluefrog> MeirD, that's usually an smtp port
<Fleck> sudo netstat
<MeirD> yup... how can I iknow the process ID to kill it?
<ikonia> harsh343: yup, lots of PPA's in there
<ikonia> harsh343: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<MeirD> oooh, sudo
<MeirD> thanks :)
<Fleck> ps aux | grep name
<Fleck> also netstat shows pid i think
<Fleck> but app will start next time you boot anyway
<Fleck> so you shold remove app u dont whant to
<Fleck> or remove service from starting at boot
<Chaitanya> How to find files more faster than what it does regularly with find command.
<Chaitanya> I am using 1 TB hard disk and it takes a very long time to find files by name, size, time, etc.	
<Chaitanya> I have used locate command but it doesn't provide search option based on size, time, etc.
<harsh343> ikonia, 11.10
<ikonia> harsh343: ok, it looks like you have some package conflicts, without investigation I'd suggest at looking at those creating the dependency conflicts
<harsh343> ikonia, so what i can do ?
<ikonia> harsh343: what I've just suggested
<harsh343> but how ?
<ehsan> Hi Im installing some programs but its like 7 hours that its stuck on UGet "Applying changes".
<ehsan> what shall I do?
<ehsan> I can't even cancel it
<ikonia> harsh343: I'm not going to start debugging your PPA setup, there is warnings with PPA's that they should be used at your own risk, there are some PPA clean up scripts that may/may not work, you may want to look at them
<lawltoad> my compiz randomly seems to freeze up and crash, my solution to this is been to switch to a console with ctrl+alt+F1, $killall -s KILL compiz a few times until it works, run metacity (since compiz segfaults), then switch back to my X with ctrl+alt+f7, and then a $compiz --replace... but lately it seems that my compiz cant read it's settings until I restart X (workspaces and unity settings are all wrong)
<harsh343> ikonia, i don't now about PPA and also I am newbie in ubuntu so Can you please help me to install drupal 6 and one more help remove this message sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/README is mode 0755, should be 0440
<bluefrog> ehsan, time to reboot
<harsh343> I am trying chmod 440 but this not works for me
<ehsan> will it not corrupt it?
<bluefrog> ehsan, maybe
<ehsan> ok I'll try
<bluefrog> ehsan, you can stay in fornt of your screen a few more days if you prefer
<ehsan> :D
<ikonia> hateball: sorry, no, I don't think your system is in a good state and you've played with things you shouldn't have used if you are "new" to linux
<ikonia> hateball: sorry, not you
<hateball> ikonia: I'll live
<ehsan> No I went to university and set it to install alot of software but now that Ive come back home I see that its stuck in installing the first one
<ehsan> Ok I'll restart
<ehsan> Goodbye
<Noxville> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<harsh343> ikonia, yes
<AdvoWork> If i can access my server via sftp or smb, whats the quickest for transfering files from that to another server/
<Noxville> hi, i've recently added a second monitor to my desktop (the last one died a week or 2 ago), but when modifying my xorg.conf (through nvidia-settings), X + gdm restart fine, but when I log in, I get a "The system has crashed" kind of error (it loads the background and then this pops up over the primary monitor). /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't have any relevant info.
<bluefrog> AdvoWork, upload 5 meg via sftp then via smb and make a rule of three
<Krambiorix> hi guys, in the command line i used to be able to paste things after i selected them with just hitting the two mouse buttons... Now that doesn't work anymore... Anyone an idea how to do this?
<bluefrog> Krambiorix, what does it do if you click on the wheel (if any of course)
<bluefrog> Krambiorix, (that's 3 fingers on a touchpad)
<jaminkle> pwmconfig is not picking up my laptop
<jaminkle> any way around it?
<jaminkle> i need to boost my fan speed
<Krambiorix> bluefrog, ow that does it!!
<harsh343> Today i got so many error what i can do http://pastebin.com/gUJSgeQZ
<bluefrog> harsh343, stop computers and enter reading school
<Krambiorix> thx bluefrog!u
<fr33r1d3> harch343: How about sudo apt-get install....
<Krambiorix> does anyone know which file the recipients addresses contain for the Thunderbird recipient suggestion list?
<Xabster> I want to remote-control my ubuntu 11.10 from my windows 7 pc, and I want to see the desktop - any recommendation?
<bluefrog> Krambiorix, http://superuser.com/questions/155790/how-to-remove-addresses-from-thunderbirds-autocomplete-drop-down
<lawltoad> Xabster, Xming/putty wos
<lawltoad> **works
<Xabster> putty? isn't that some remote shell thingy?
<lawltoad> Xabster, yea, but u can open up parts of the gui using Xming thru it...
<bluefrog> Xabster, vnc
<Halexander9000> Greetings Gentlehumans!
<Xabster> lawltoad, parts? is anything essential missing?
<Halexander9000> Regarding GIMP, does anyone here know how I can automate the overlay of a png image with transparency on top of a large number (say a few thousands) of other png files?
<lawltoad> well, actually this will let you use gui componants of the remote computer locally... so not exactly see your running desktop
<Xabster> bluefrog: i'll check it out
<lawltoad> Xabster, yea i take it back... vnc
<bluefrog> Halexander9000, http://www.randomsequence.com/articles/overlaying-images-with-imagemagick/
<Halexander9000> Thanks bluefrog, I'll give it a try.
<bk08> HALLO
<bk08> HALLLO
<bk08> HALLLLLLLO!
<mgsk> Hi, all. I have an Ubuntu server 10.04. I'd like to upgrade it to something newer but my VPS provider doesn't have the tools to do so. How would I go about doing this manually (over ssh)?
<bk08> GLIED
<bk08> +Ü
<bk08> Ǘ+
<bk08> Ü+LO
<bk08> LÜ+
<jpds> !de | bk08
<FloodBot1> bk08: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> bk08: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bk08> OOOẞO+Ü
<Xabster> wow that VNC stuff works nice on LAN - I got almost no delay and good quality picture!
<Xabster> thanks, beat the shit out of teamviewer 7
<Krambiorix> bluefrog, thx for the link but i still can't find the file
<szal> Xabster: wash your mouth..
<bluefrog> Xabster, not the same product
<Xabster> what do you mean, bluefrog?
<bluefrog> Krambiorix, what file?
<bluefrog> Krambiorix, oh thunderbird
<Krambiorix> bluefrog, yes
<bluefrog> Krambiorix, it's not a file from what I understand. equivalent of delete (ctrl k) an address in outlook exchange
<Krambiorix> bluefrog, nono, i mean what is the file where all used recipients email addresses are stored in?
<bluefrog> Krambiorix, dunno. isn't thunderbird using sqlite?
<bluefrog> Krambiorix, will be in a db file
<execute> Hey. My harddisk went to readonly mode while the system was running. After a restart, I started getting "hd0 out of disk" and got thrown into grub-rescue. From there, I was able to access my grub folder (via `ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub`). I looked-up for some solutions, but nothing seems to work. right now I'm on an livecd on that machine, and it manages to mount and read/write to it. Any ideas?
<Nublet> Hello, just wondering if someone can give me a hand I have an MSI Wind Box Nettop and I just installed Ubuntu 10.4 and the resolution is stuck at 800 x 600 How can I make it use a higher resolution? :s
<lcwei> blue
<Nublet> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers finds nothing :s is there anyway I can get a normal resolution?
<Nublet> anyone ? :(
<irish> :0 all
<irish> :)
<irish> is anyone available to help?
<irish> 5:40am been working at this for 8 hours now.
<irish> hello?
<jpds> irish: You just joined, help on what exactly?
<nwood> hi, when using a different screen resolution (1024x768) from the laptop's native (1024x600) the pointer doesnt reach the bottom of the screen, as if only working on the 1024x600 space. is this fixable??
<Nublet> is anyone available to help with my graphics problem please? I will be forced to use windows if I cant fix this :(
<Nublet> stuck at 800 x 600 resolution on a MSI Wind Box dc100
<irish> I am using ubuntu 10.10 on an old lappy and I'm trying to burn an iso (puppy 528) to dvd. Having issues after downloading iso.
<jaminkle> anyone know how to change fan speeds if pwmconfig is not detecting anything?
<irish> jpds:I am using ubuntu 10.10 on an old lappy and I'm trying to burn an iso (puppy 528) to dvd. Having issues after downloading iso. Should be simple...just a newbie.
<jpds> irish: Check the MD5 sum of the ISO to see if it was downloaded correctly.
<irish> where? how?
<josep> ss
<Nublet> anybody know how I can add a higher resolution please?
<irish> jpds: the file automatically mounted and now the dvd drive isn't working.
<jpds> irish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<shesek> Hey. My harddisk went to readonly mode while the system was running. After a restart, I started getting "hd0 out of disk" and got thrown into grub-rescue. From there, I was able to access my grub folder (via `ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub`). right now I'm on an livecd on that machine, and it manages to mount and read/write to it. Any ideas?
<johnm> Nublet: I presume it's either using a standard vga driver, or can't detect the supported monitor resolutions. Looks like a radeon HD 6320, so I'd be inclined to look at installing the radeon drivers and go from there. I'd be surprised if there isn't something online to tell you how ;)
<johnm> shesek: is it out of space? :)
<Nublet> I have been online searching all morning nowhere says anything about linux and this msi wind box dc100 :(
<Nublet> how do you know its a radeon HD 6320?
<Nublet> an lspci tells me its "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9806"
<shesek> johnm, nope. that was my first thought too
<shesek> around 9GB of free space
<doomgiver> who has a hd 6320?
<johnm> Nublet: I looked at the MSI manufacturers page and the tech specs said it shipped with a 6320.
<doomgiver> oh, a laptop gpu. well, i have a 8400 gs, if that makes you feel any better
<johnm> Nublet: 9806 is the device ID for a 63xx series card.
<doomgiver> hey, does anyone know how big an image will be, if i use DDRESCUE, on a 1 TB hard disk?
<irish> jpds: its puppy not ubuntu
<CatKiller> 1TB or less
<jpds> irish: Same principles apply.
<Nublet> hmm so how can I be sure which card i have exactly johnm ? :s
<kelvinflyliuchao> i have a 120G hard disk
<doomgiver> CatKiller: oh my, now i must pay through my nose to buy one :(
<irish> jpds: so search for puppy hashtags then?
<CatKiller> doomgiver: Depending on the state of the drive, you could try partimage
<johnm> Nublet: Well, given that :9806 is the device ID for 63xx cars, and the manufacturer claims its a pre-buiklt unit that ships with a 6320, I'd suggest you're fairly safe to go with Radeon HD 6320.
<doomgiver> CatKiller: im pretty sure there are some bad sectors on the drive.
<CatKiller> doomgiver: But if you are using ddrescue, chances are your drive is dying, you need a new one. Therefore ddrescue from the original to the new one
<doomgiver> windows errors
<jpds> irish: Yes.
<doomgiver> actually,  the cabinet toppled over, while running
<CatKiller> doomgiver: Bad sectors means that your drive doesn't have much longer left.
<CatKiller> doomgiver: Drive is probably scratched, you may lose a lot.
<doomgiver> CatKiller: i've heard bad sectors can be 'repaired', using low level formats.
<CatKiller> doomgiver: I guess you can feel lucky nobody was under when it toppled over.
<CatKiller> doomgiver: Not true at all
<doomgiver> haha
<johnm> Nublet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver looks fairly up to date
<CatKiller> doomgiver: This "low level format" is a thing of the past afaik.
<CatKiller> doomgiver: When  a bad sector is detected, the drive remaps it to a reserved area of the disk (because you are bound to get a few over the years). But when that area is full, that means you're getting more bad sectors than the disk can handle and generally it won't stop.
<doomgiver> hmm, ok. but the hdd seems fine, it doenst make noises. is there no chance at all of recovery?
<CatKiller> doomgiver: Noise is for a different problem. Here it is most likely scratched. A whole pile of data is gone./
<doomgiver> CatKiller: ok, so ts a cascasde kind of thing
<abe_> I can not type in terminal ubuntu 11:04
<abe_> please help me
<CatKiller> doomgiver: The shock sent the head crashing onto the surface of a fast spinning disk, causing the magnetic coating to be removed
<Nublet> ok thanks johnm I will try that site
<CatKiller> doomgiver: This is a likely explanation. Opening the drive afterwards will tell
<doomgiver> im not opening it up!!
<CatKiller> doomgiver: Once you have the data safe, why not?
<CatKiller> doomgiver: That drive will need to be binned anyways.
<doomgiver> actually, whatever happens, i'll use it as a dump drive or put it in a cage
<doomgiver> just to see how long it lasts
<CatKiller> It may last a while so long as you don't use the whole pile of sectors that are corrupted
<Nublet> johnm, quick question , I run "lspci -nn | grep VGA" and I get "00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:9806]" the site you linked me says it should report "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]"
<doomgiver> alright, thanks, once again
<Nublet> but it didnt... is this guide safe to follow to install the driver? I dont want to install wrong thing and mess it up
<CatKiller> doomgiver: No problem./
<CatKiller> :)
<CatKiller> doomgiver: Good luck :)
<doomgiver> CatKiller: ty
<pea_> Hello room
<Nublet> anyone?
<g3orge> yes
<johnm> Nublet: it'll only say that when it can match a driver with the device ID (9806) which in this case it cannot.
<pea_> Can anyone help me with an internet sound problem?
<Nublet> so there is no way to be sure of the exact card in here? if its the one you say, it is not in the list of drivers in the site you linked me
<johnm> Nublet: I've not used a radeon card on linux in a very long time personally, but the proproetary drivers are here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx and they're based on the open source fglrx drivers.
<johnm> Nublet: I'd imagine at the very least, they;'ll be supported by catalyst.
<Nublet> hmm
<johnm> Nublet: No, I'm 99.9% confident that the card is what I said it was. Mainly because thats what the manufacturer says it is, and it's embedded on the motherboard.
<kame> hi
<Nublet> I have never had to install propriety drivers before usually the hardware drviers option in ubuntu does it for me...
<kame> is there a channel for embedded linux?
<Nublet> is there no command line option to verify the type of card I have in here _
<irish> jpds: not quite understanding how to type the name  for the file...lupu-528.004.iso Every attempt has been unrecognizable.
<johnm> Nublet: you're very welcome to ignore my suggestion and continue looking. I imagine it's simply that the device database isn't up to date for the newer radeon card.
<sacarlson> Nublet: sudo lshw; should all the info you need
<Nublet> im not ignoring your suggestion I just want to be 100% sure I am installing the right driver and following the correct guide
<johnm> Nublet: you've verififed it already. The device ID is resolved by looking up vendor and device id's in the device id database. It isn't in there. It doesn't mean its not what the manufacturer says it is though. And it's already within the same family re: device id's
<johnm> Well, the catalyst drivers support all modern radeon cards.
<johnm> I think that includes your modern radeon card too :)
<doomgiver> gpuz and cpuz should be ported to linux :)
<johnm> Nublet: http://pciids.sourceforge.net/
<johnm> ATI  Technologies Inc Device [1002:9806]
<johnm> http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/1002/9806
<johnm> Name: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]
<johnm> pciid's is presumably older than Nov last year with the version of ubuntu you're installing - or you've not updated it.
<irish> can anyone help me type a md5sum command to find out if lupu-528.004.iso is a valid download of linux puppy 528?
<Xabster> when running GNOME desktop: where do I find Ubuntu One?
<Nublet> sacarlson lshw only tells me "ATI Technologies Inc"
<johnm> and by pciid's, I mean the pci id database.
<johnm> Nublet: please look at the last few posts I've made. It tells you a lot more than that.
<pfifo> irish, `md5sum /path/to/image.iso`
<irish> click on username X
<Nublet> ok
<johnm> Nublet: it tells you 1002:9806
<johnm> thats the vendor id:card id
<johnm> and I linked to you the pci id database entry for it
<doomgiver> Xabster: logout and see the session/desktops option at the bottom. chenge it there.
<johnm> which also explcitly mentions it as being a Radeon HD 6320
<Nublet> which one tells me 1002:9806
<Nublet> http://pciids.sourceforge.net/ ?
<shesek> Hey. My harddisk went to readonly mode while the system was running. After a restart, I started getting "hd0 out of disk" and got thrown into grub-rescue. From there, I was able to access my grub folder (via `ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub`). right now I'm on an livecd on that machine, and it manages to mount and read/write to it. Any ideas?
<johnm> No, your lspci output
<ribot> hey, how do i make my ubuntu server receive emails sent to its domain? now i got an mx record with the data "10 mail", what does it mean?
<pfifo> shesek, are you out of diskspace?
<Nublet> but where do I go to verify its output with the card? where can I view the ID of certain cards online to match them to be sure?
<johnm> <    Nublet> johnm, quick question... ATI  Technologies Inc Device [1002:9806]"
<doomgiver> Xabster: you wish to have ubuntu one? do you have ubuntu 11.04 or higher?
<johnm> http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/1002/9806 <- which is that entry
<Xabster> 11.10, yes
<bal> when i try to open a html file in my localhost it is not working . 403 forbidden
<shesek> pfifo, nope, around 9gb of free space
<Xabster> and it's installed, doomgiver, just don't know how to start it
<pfifo> shesek, are you out of inodes?
<Xabster> it's not in the "applications" menu
<Nublet> hmm ok
<Nublet> thanks
<orionsonofneptun> kj
<doomgiver> Xabster: logout and do this : http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1104classicgnome-large_002.jpg
<Nublet> I will try find a way to install the proprietry driver for that card then
<shesek> pfifo, how do I check?
<bal> how can i access particuler folde by give it permission to browes
<Xabster> but I'm in GNOME desktop, doomgiver
<doomgiver> Xabster: choose the "UBUNTU" option, not the ubuntu classic one
<Xabster> I don't want Unity
<johnm> Nublet: pretty sure you simply download and run the setup script.
<pfifo> shesek, `df -i` checks free inodes
<Nublet> is it that easy ? i just go to ati website and download it and run?
<Xabster> I installed gnome, doomgiver... I don't want that other desktop... it's too heavy for my laptop
<shesek> I just restarted to try something; waiting for it to load the livecd and I'll check
<irish> pfifo: I don't understand "/path/to/image.iso'" so "md5sum irish/Downloads/lupu-528.004.iso"?
<cactux_> I need to notify my application when a certian device node shows up. i am not sure if is possible to use udev rules to notify my application
<bal> Error :- "You don't have permission to access /Devotion/index.html on this server."
<pfifo> irish, that looks fine if your path is correct
<arand> irish: likely that path is "~/Downloads/lupu-528.004.iso
<Nublet> brb 1 sec, sorry
<Nublet> thanks for help so far though, sorry for being a bit noobish I am still nw to this
<Nublet> brb
<irish> arand: so copy and paste what you typed?
<doomgiver> Xabster: try this then
<doomgiver> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-ubuntu-one/
<doomgiver> my bad, i understood wrong
<johnm> Nublet: no problem. good luck.
<leejin> could someone help read a lsof?
<bal> how to solve the perrmission problem?
<Xabster> I don't have the "envelope" icon, doomgiver
<irish> arand: permission denied
<pedro> ola
<waxstone> !es|pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> bal: does the file exist at the default apache2 location /var/www/Devotion/index.html ;  is the file owned by www-data  or have read perms to www-data?
<bal> sacarlson: File is there . but i don't to how to give permission for the folder
<doomgiver> Xabster: what version of ubuntu? are you comfortable with running a command on the command line?
<Xabster> doomgiver, 11.10, yes, but i just found ubuntu one in the system settings
<Xabster> hold on
<doomgiver> Xabster: you can follow from the "reinstalling" part here https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-completely-remove-and-reinstall-ubuntu-one/
<sacarlson> bal:  you should research chmod  and chown  or look at man page  man chmod ; man chown
<Xabster> i'm trying to write the letter ø but i got wrong keyboard layout and changing it makes no difference
<bal> sacarlson: i am new to  this . if you help me with steps i may do it
<sacarlson> bal: forgot to add  the command ls -l to see perms of file in a directory
<bal> is it using  cmd prompt?
<bal> is any way in gui?
<bal> sacarlson: is there any way in graphical interface?
<ribot> in /etc/hosts -- does it matter which ip is higher up in the list? should i keep there 127.0.0.1 and also add my domain and ip?
<sacarlson> bal: nautilus can change file permisions also but hard to explain over text chat
<Noxville> hi, i've recently added a second monitor to my desktop (the last one died a week or 2 ago), but when modifying my xorg.conf (through nvidia-settings), X + gdm restart fine, but when I log in, I get a "The system has crashed" kind of error (it loads the background and then this pops up over the primary monitor). /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't have any relevant info.
<bal> ok
<bal> sacarlson:  ok, if you give it step by step i may try .
<sacarlson> bal: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<AdvoWork> how can i find out from the CLI if my system is 32 or 64 bit?
<r0> you shoudn't need to use xorg.conf at all....
<doomgiver> CatKiller: is it possible to use ddrescue on specific partitions? mind that the disk is partitioned and is in ntfs
<bal> Simooon: alredy done "sudo nautilus"
<dyd> i've connected an ide hd, i can see it from disk utility, it's already mounted on /dev/sda1, but how can i browse it?
<bal> sacarlson: i done  sudo nautilus in terminal and add the folder Devotion
<CatKiller> doomgiver: I believe so. it's like dd. you can specify /dev/sdXN
<CatKiller> (e.g. sda3)
<CatKiller> so long as you know which partition it is
<doomgiver> ok, that makes my job easier :)
<CatKiller> np
<sacarlson> bal: see not that hard
<doomgiver> CatKiller:  is all this info available in the man page?
<CatKiller> doomgiver: No idea :p
<josep> hell
<josep> hello
<bal> ok i am trying
<jcgs> hi :) can anyone tell me what's gone wrong with libasound2? why won't aptitude let me install both 32bit and 64bit versions at the same time?
<josep> hello
<sacarlson> jcgs: it's been a while since I've ran both 32bit and 64bit libs,  you must be running the 64 bit kernel
<Noxville> r0: nvidia-settings modifies xorg
<Daekdroom> jcgs, don't crosspost questions, and don't ask for 12.04 support in here.
<jcgs> Sorry :(
<jcgs> I forgot I'd update
<jcgs> d
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question: I updated my kubuntu 11.10 to KDE4.8, using backports and now the gtk integration is somehow damaged
<howlymowly> any idea?
<Xabster> In what folder does Ubuntu 11.10 save the wallpapers that comes with the install? How do I move the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right side of the windows?
<josep> Hello
<MarKsaitis> ubuntu server channel?
<OerHeks> Xabster, in /usr/share/backgrounds/
<MarKsaitis> what is the default ubuntu server root password?
<MarKsaitis> didnt get a chance to set it up anywhere
<gingerling> hi, trying to install celtx, its not in repos, it downloads into my downloads folder
<OerHeks> MarKsaitis, root account is disabled
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gingerling> but i don't seem to have any permisons to move it to extract in root or anything
<gingerling> anyone spare 5 mins to help?
<MarKsaitis> well, what is sudo's password then?
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: your user password
<OerHeks> MarKsaitis, the fist user has got sudo priv, so use your password
<MarKsaitis> is it only the first user aded to sudoers then?
<MarKsaitis> oh ok
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: it's the user you are using
<MarKsaitis> thank you
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: any user in the "admin" group can use sudo
<hoshi411> if i need emerald to install compiz themes then why is there a different section for both emerald and compiz themes at compiz-look.org?
<MarKsaitis> ok, thanx for prompt help
<OerHeks> gingerling, use sudo, to acces any folder outside your /home
<gingerling> oerheks: don't know how to use terminal real well
<hoshi411> is it possible to install a .emerald theme without using emerald?
<josep> hih
<OerHeks> gingerling this howto could help >> http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation#For_Linux
<gingerling> OerHeks: could you guide me though it in terminal step by step?
<OerHeks> gingerling, please look at the wiki, it guides you with all options
<gingerling> OerHeks wiki for celtix?
<smolka> ze proc ?
<gingerling> OerHeks: been looking online for over an hour, can't find anything that actually tells me what to do. I mean even the ubuntu docs just say "all you need to do is..." and start halfway through the process assuming i know a ton of stuff allready
<woq> hi, is there webmail different than roundcube that you can recommand?
<gingerling> OerHeks: best i can find is this http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation#For_Linux
<freewayzify> helo pals
<freewayzify> whos online
<oPhelias_> morning
<doomgiver> i think that at least half of the text here is of ppl leaving and joining
<doomgiver> i rest my case
<jayar> heh
<rumpe1> doomgiver, you can filter that
<doomgiver> naah, its alright
<jaminkle> anyone know how to change fan speeds if pwmconfig is not detecting anything?
<OerHeks> jaminkle, try lmsensors & fancontrol
<jaminkle> lm sensors is installed
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jaminkle> and configured
<OerHeks> oke
<jaminkle> then sensors0detect is done
<jaminkle> when i type sensors i get 2 outputs
<mandira> alter table tickets ALTER ticketid varchar(30) NOT NULL;
<jaminkle> looks like the right temp
<jaminkle> but there are no fan speeds
<jaminkle> pwnconfig shows /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<Nublet> back, thanks Johnm :)
<OerHeks> jaminkle, what machine is it?
<jaminkle> hp pavilion dv5
<freewayzify> help with libre office help fle
<jaminkle> k10temp is one of the sensors
<jaminkle> the amd chip sensor i assume
<johnm> Nublet: working I presume then? :)
<Nublet> not yet I just got back I am looking for the Radeon HD 6320 on the ati website to download and run the script you mentioned
<jaminkle> ideas OerHeks?
<Nublet> Im assuming this should be a desktop ?
<Nublet> because it is a tiny nettop I can not see a normal size desktop graphics card fitting in this thing..its smaller than a laptop :s
<OerHeks> jaminkle, i am looking for you, did't find any solution yet.
<jaminkle> i have googled around for a few hours ;[
<Nublet> I assume this is the one I need johnm http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx ?
<jadoe> are there backup tools available that can make a bootable copy of the currently running system? (like e.g. Carbon Copy Cloner for OS X)
<OerHeks> jaminkle, if K10 is installed correctly, you should be fine.
<OerHeks> jaminkle, does fancontrol help?
<laurox> exit
<jaminkle> dosen't work
<jaminkle> says can't read config file
<jaminkle> probably because pwnconfig has not created it
<jaminkle> pwnconfig shows /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<johnm> Nublet: yeah the card you have is technically an embedded card but class it as a laptop if it asks.
<johnm> Nublet: and yes, that one.
<Nublet> ok i chose laptop
<Nublet> it is downloading a .run file I assume i just double click it when done ? or run it as sudo in terminal ?
<Nublet> should i run it in termina ? sudo amd-name-of-file.run ?
<hajime-kato> hello, i have a serious problem
<sacarlson> Nublet: I prefer terminal you can see the results if any
<Nublet> ok
<Nublet> sudo sh name-of-file.run ?
<jaminkle> might have to put windows on it and use a fan control app then run backtrack with vmware :(
<Draconicus> Hiyo. I'm having trouble with Compiz! It runs fine in Unity and GNOME, but I want it in Xfce and "compiz --replace" isn't working! I've been using Xfce+Compiz for a couple years now in Ubuntu. I'd really like to have it back!
<hajime-kato> hello, i can't connect to internet using wvdial. wvdialconf detected my modem, but pppd daemon has died, modem hang up the phone (exit code = 16). how we solve this ?
<Draconicus> Oh hey. Lots of exclamation points. I guess I was a little excited.
<Draconicus> hajime-kato: Are you sure your modem is supported?
<hajime-kato> Draconicus: i'm sure, it was work before..
<Nublet> johnm,  I have a problem... running this command, opens up a gui to install it i choose the options I want... but the gui screen is too big
<Nublet> I can not see the "ok" and "next buttons I assume should be t the bottom
<Nublet> I can not continue with the installatioin :s any ideas ?
<Draconicus> Nublet: Press alt+f7 to move the window without grabbing it
<Nublet> ok
<darktemplate> Hi guys. Could you help me with gnome3 ?
<Nublet> THANKS :D it worked now to install :)
<Draconicus> Nublet: No problem. Good luck to you!
<Nublet> thanks :)
<Draconicus> darktemplate: I'll need you to be a little more specific
<darktemplate> Draconicus: for sure ...
<hajime-kato> Draconicus: my modem works great before
<darktemplate> I've just installed gnome 3 and every time it works in fallback mode
<darktemplate> is it something wrong with my graphic configuration ?
<doomgiver> darktemplate: iirc, you are supposed to run gnome 3 in fallback mode, infact, the guide i folowed had me force fallback mode
<lazik> I have a 'special' lan chipset, I installed a new kernel 3.2.0. The kernel driver is in Linux/drivers/net/ethernet/freescale/, how do I load the driver? Do I use modprobe?
<Nublet> guys it has installed now I need to restart the system to see if it worked :) thanks for your help ill be back to let you know what happens :)
<Nublet> if i am not back.... you can safely assume i broke the system and reinstalling lol
<Nublet> brb :)
<darktemplate>  doomgiver: I installed gnome-shell, not gnome-shell-fallback
<darktemplate> maybe i should use gdm ?
<Draconicus> darktemplate: I'm not 100% sure, but I think gnome-shell-fallback is a package dependency. All the same, GDM can't hurt. LightDM causes problems sometimes if you want customized sessions.
<darktemplate> ok
<darktemplate> I will try GDM
<Draconicus> darktemplate: This is not surefire advice. I suggset you wait for more info.
<Draconicus> So anyway, Compiz works great on Unity and GNOME, but I can't get it working in Xfce. Halp?
<ouyes> hello, everyone, I get a usb wireless card recently, and follow some tuturiale on the web to install the driver, and I installed it successfully, but the original wireless card on my lap does not work any more and the wireless led light never lights
<Nublet> guys! it worked! :D I have a high resolution now, THANKS :D
<ouyes> how can reinstall a wireless driver?
<Nublet> johnm,  thanks for your time :)
<sara2010> any one help me
<sara2010> i m using ubuntu
<JSB> help!...QJackctl + Seq24 + SooperLooper
<Draconicus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Draconicus> Nublet: Well done. Now go get some goodies for your new system! :D
<sara2010> and i want install D-link DWA-252 pci wireless    its not workinyg
<Draconicus> Nublet: Or were you just installing a graphics driver on an old system? I missed the beginning.
<Nublet> :D using the ATI Catalyst Control Centre now to tweak it to what i need :D
<Nublet> I have a new nettop computer here a MSI Wind Box dc100
<Nublet> came with no OS so i threw Ubuntu 10.4 on it
<Nublet> its my first time using it today :)
<cancer> cannot copy file to 'user/src'? any help
<Draconicus> Why 10.04? >..>
<darktemplate>  Draconicus: you was right ) I should wait for more info
<Nublet> because it is a LTS and still uses gnome 2 10.4 has another 2 years left of security updates
<jayar> cancer: shouldnt it be /usr/src
<Nublet> when unity or gnome 3 seem to have matured a bit more and I am happy with them I will switch :P
<lazik> cancer: sudo sh -c "cp ..." ?
<crizzy> Nublet: one year only, actually
<crizzy> Nublet: up to 2013 on desktop, 2015 @servers
<Nublet> i thought it was until 2014 ?
<Nublet> ahh ok
<Draconicus> Nublet: Heh. Okay, but don't be afraid to upgrade. It's hard to get WINE 1.4 on Ubuntu 10.04, and that provides a lot of new compatibility.
<Nublet> well thats good enough it gives unity and gnome 3 a year to mature some more
<johnm> Nublet: no problem, enjoy ;)
<Nublet> ahh i dont need muhc of wine tbh :)
 * Draconicus recently got Diablo II working in Wine 1.4 :D
<cancer> lazik: i know nothing about terminal command
<Nublet> I just need to figure out how to get wireless working on it now haha xD then its 100% complete and all running :)
<sara2010> :(
<sara2010> and i want install D-link DWA-252 pci wireless    its not working ..  any solution ! ?
<Draconicus> sara2010: You need to approach this differently. First off, you're running what version of Ubuntu?
<cancer> jayar: it want give any option to paste file in to /usr/src
<bazhang> cancer, why would you possibly want to do that
<bluefrog> cancer, sudo cp file /usr/src
<Nublet> glxgears seems to run good so i assume 3d acceleration is working on this driver to :D
<Draconicus> bluefrog: Careful, he's going to break his system that way.
<bluefrog> Draconicus, and?
<Draconicus> bazhang: I suspect he found a very old guide after trying to download some old application that has been in the repository for years, because nobody showed him how to use a package manager
<Draconicus> cancer: What are you actually trying to do?
<johnm> Nublet: imagine so. You can confirm with "glxinfo | grep direct"
<sara2010> Draconicus ..  ubuntu 11.10
<Nublet> yeah I just ran that and it says "yes" so its all good driver went on peice of cake!. thanks a lot for your help im sorry if i was a bit annoying being all noobish xD
<Draconicus> sara2010: Look at the top right of your screen. You will see a set of icons to the left of your clock. One of them represents internet connections, including wireless. Since you're talking to me through that machine (I assume), it probably looks like two computers
<Draconicus> Nublet: Now go look into Compiz. :3
<Nublet> lol :P
<Nublet> I would like to :P but this is a works computer :O I was asked to install ubuntu on it to put in the meeting room for the overhead projector for presentations xD
<Nublet> dont think they have much need or want for compiz xD
<Draconicus> Nublet: Well, at least it can't get those nasty viruses now! :P
<bazhang> cancer, why would you want to copy something there? please explain
<Nublet> yeah Draconicus that is one of the main reasons we are usin gubuntu on certain machines here
<Draconicus> bazhang: I think he took bluefrog's instructions. He's probably blowing up his computer right now.
<bazhang> hard to say as he refuses to clarify
<sara2010> Draconicus ... i know these things .. but this pci wireless card is not working ...   !
<Draconicus> Nublet: gubuntu? Oh god, what did I miss now? There's one prepackaged with Gnome because Unity is default now?
<Nublet> we have some that either run a slide show on a big screen in our main office 24/7 never gets turned off and some like this used for meetings with presentations etc so ...windows is always slowing down and needing cleaning and defrag etc and viruses..this...we just set up and leave... no need to worry aobut it much less maintenance once its set up :)
<Draconicus> sara2010: Please tell me what it says under that icon for "wireless network"
<sara2010> Draconicus ..  it was working with old d-link card i buy new one !
<Nublet> there is something called Gubuntu? :s
<Draconicus> Nublet: You said it first. I dunno.
<sara2010> Draconicus .. there is no wireless card only lan is working !
<bazhang> Nublet, you spelled it that way two lines up
<Draconicus> sara2010: Do you know how to open a terminal?
<Nublet> oh sorry must have been mistyped if i added that
<Draconicus> bazhang: Hay, do you know why my Compiz won't work in Xfce? :D
<bazhang> Draconicus, got ccsm installed?
<sara2010> Draconicus ,, yah i know  how to open terminal
<Draconicus> bazhang: Of course. Compiz just hangs on its own. It only works in Unity or GNOME3... Unless Unity is pulling Gnome's alternate compositor. I hope not.
<Nublet> what is the best way to start troubleshootng non working wireless with ubuntu say for example, I type ifconfig and it does not show wlan anywhere only eth0 but in the top ubuntu panel/toolbar I click on the wireless icon and it displays NO wireless connections when there are atleast 4 in this area
 * vvvvv 
<Draconicus> sara2010: "Type lspci | grep controller" - do not paste the output here, but tell me if you see your wireless card
<Draconicus> Nublet: Do that on yours too. :D
<bazhang> Draconicus, I'd ask in #compiz in a little bit were I in your situation, sorry I can offer only the most obvious suggestions
<Nublet> ok lol
<sara2010> ok
<Draconicus> bazhang: Already there. They are perplexed thusfar. Do you know if GNOME3 has its own compositor?
<Nublet> Draconicus, the closest thing I get to wirless from that command line is "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)" but that is my current wired connection :s
<Draconicus> bazhang: My benchmark so far has been AWN. If AWN gets all pretty, I know we're compositing and assume Compiz is working. Might not be the best method.
<Draconicus> Nublet: Are you quite sure it's plugged in?
<Draconicus> Nublet: Sometimes they're not called controllers. Try just "lspci"
<Nublet> yeah wireless is built into this nettop
<Nublet> ok
<Draconicus> Might be labeled with "adapter" or some junk.
<n0t4n3asyn1ck> dr_willis: i cannot find fuzzy linux
<html_5> hi
<haemogoblin> morning
<html_5> how do i fix my sound so i can hear it both on my desktop and skype without restarting
<haemogoblin> Anyone on here, ever run quake 1?
<html_5> morning
<html_5> well i wish i could
<haemogoblin> I'm trying to use Darkplaces to run quake
<haemogoblin> with varying degree's of success
<html_5> whats that?
<tattus> Need some help. This morning I start my pc with Ubuntu and then there was no Unity ruinning, and it's like only Nautilus is running... What can I do now?
<eradicus> where did sun-java6-jdk go? is it still in lucid partners?
<html_5> restart unity
<inveratulo> good morning folks, how do I override the default behavior of replacing '~' with '/home/<user>' during a tab completion ?
<tattus> how?
<html_5> in xchat?
<Nublet> Draconicus, I still dont see anything related to wireless with the lspci command :s
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Nublet> any ideas?
<tattus> rigth now I'm on live cd
<bluefrog> nublet what's the model of your netbook?
<html_5> inveratulo,  in xchat?  settings
<VAMPIR> всем здарова
<Nublet> bluefrog its a nettop MSI Wind Box dc100
<bazhang> !ru | VAMPIR
<ubottu> VAMPIR: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<inveratulo> html_5: no, in bash
<mgsk> Hi, all. I have an ubuntu 10.04 VPS. I'm trying to upgrade it with do-release-upgrade, but it fails with "No new release found."
<mgsk> Any ideas?
<alexn6> Hi all! Does anybody know about many cron proceses respawning and hanging(up to 100+ cpuusage stat)? 11.04 x64 srv
<OerHeks> mgsk, do you want to upgrade to 12.04 BETA ?
<Nublet> any idea where I would go from here if lspci and other things dont see anything related to wireless
<tattus> ?
<bazhang> Nublet, pastebin out put of lspci and lsusb
<tattus> Need some help. This morning I start my pc with Ubuntu and then there was no Unity ruinning, and it's like only Nautilus is running... What can I do now?
<Nublet> ok 1 moment
<mgsk> OerHeks: well, not beta, no, I'd want to upgrade to 11.
<mgsk> 10.04 is olllld.
<SunTsu> inveratulo: why do you want to override that? And with what?
<osee> sl
<osee> yello
<html_5> tattus,  i said restart it
<tattus> html_5, how?
<inveratulo> SunTsu: I do not want to lose my '~' that I typed while doing a tab completion.. mostly for bash history purposes
<Draconicus> Nublet: Can you confirm that the card was present on another system or during the setup?
<osee> koo
<Nepherius> from a terminal
<bazhang> osee, english please
<SeySayux> Hey, how does Ubuntu get that purple background color in the alternate installer (debian-installer)? AFAIK it isn't a default terminal color.
<tattus> you mean the pc? already did...
<Nublet> here is the lspci http://pastebin.com/dCisLWAi and here is lsusb http://pastebin.com/RyQg3Wu8
<Nepherius> tattus restart unity/compiz from a terminal
<OerHeks> mgsk, what is the output of "  cat /etc/lsb-release " ? i guess you are on 10.04.3 now ?
<Nublet> Draconicus, the wireles sis built into this system internal and it is my first time using it so I can not confirm it works at all tbh
<osee> no fresh
<tattus> is there a command for tha?t
<Nepherius> or reset setting to default
<Nublet> I just know it has wireless built in and it wont work :(
<bazhang> !fr | osee
<ubottu> osee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tattus> I mean, what is command? hehe
<mgsk> OerHeks: 10.04
<Nepherius> no idea, I forgot it but it's on google :)
<orionsonofneptun> son
<tattus> and how can I open the terminal?
<n0t4n3asyn1ck> ok ok so there cant really be 1587 people named nick in here
<OerHeks> mgsk, try " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  "
<Draconicus> Nublet: If it doesn't show up in lspci it's usually a physical hardware problem, in my experience.
<html_5> unity --reset
<bazhang> n0t4n3asyn1ck, got an actual support question?
<tattus> I would like to reset setting to defaul... How can I then?
<mgsk> OerHeks: I think the problem was that i had release-upgrades set to "lts"
<Nepherius> uhm ctrl+shift+t I think
<SunTsu> inveratulo: in my experience bash only substitutes the tilde if you tab right at it, not if you do e.g. ~/bin<tab>
<Draconicus> Although recently I had an Archos tablet whose screen does not show up in the 3.0 kernel... I'm tempted to test with 2.6 to see if it's something there.
<html_5> tattus, unity --reset
<OerHeks> mgsk, that could be it, yes.
<osee> je parl francai
<sara2010> Draconicus,  . sorry got dc yes pci wireless card is showing there
<bazhang> osee, yes. in #ubuntu-fr NOT here
<Draconicus> Nublet: Do you have any idea of the model? I can't think of a series that wouldn't be supported by 10.04
<Nublet> hmm, Draconicus you dont think there should be a keyboard shortcut or something to turn it on or off?
<Draconicus> sara2010: What model is it? Broadcom?
<Nublet> I dunno let me check its specs see what I can find
<n0t4n3asyn1ck> sudo aptitude fix-my-problems always works for me
<mgsk> OerHeks: thanks for your help.
<bazhang> n0t4n3asyn1ck, stop that
<OerHeks> mgsk, have fun
<Draconicus> Nublet: It will show even if the hardware switch is off. That only disables the antenna via firmware usually.
<bazhang> !ot > n0t4n3asyn1ck
<ubottu> n0t4n3asyn1ck, please see my private message
<tattus> thanks html_5
<sara2010> Draconicus,  nops its Ralink corp. RT3060 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R
<Nublet> ok
<sls> join/ als
<html_5> tattus,  wellcome, just google it, it was easy,
<Draconicus> sara2010: Ralink cards sometimes need firmware. I'm surprised it didn't just say "firmware missing" on your network status though. Go to dash-home and type "driver", then click "Additional Drivers"
<Draconicus> sara2010: If you're missing your wireless firmware, it'll show up there.
<Shinkamu1> elky:
<Nublet> The only thing the specifications page shows me on their website is "WiFi 802.11 b/g/n
<Shinkamu1> what script
<Nublet> so I have no idea :s
<tattus> one more thing, google says to open the terminal alt + f2, I tried that but nothing happenned...
<Draconicus> Nublet: Vendors aren't terribly helpful. Sorry.
<Shinkamu1> is there a google command that can be used publicly in the channel
<sls> a
<bazhang> Shinkamu1, to do what
<Nublet> its ok
<Shinkamu1> no idea
<bazhang> Shinkamu1, then why ask
<Shinkamu1> im apparently confusing people with a trigger I don't know I have active
<OerHeks> Shinkamu1, no google-bot-extention here
<Draconicus> Nublet: Crazy idea, but can you try shutting the machine down and physically re-seating the card?
<Nublet> you think i dont have much chance to get this working then since we cant find out what the hardware is exactly?
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Nublet> hmm dunno I would need to open up the nettop
<Shinkamu1> well, no idea why I got removed then
<Nublet> it looks pretty sealed
<Nublet> no screws etc...
<Draconicus> Nublet: Oh god, it's probably buried in that thing. I'm sorry.
<Shinkamu1> have to wait for elky to come back
<Nublet> yeah
<Pici> Shinkamu1: Stop by #ubuntu-ops then
<Draconicus> I'm afraid I've run out of help, Nublet. I wish you the best of luck. :C
<Nublet> ahh ok
<Nublet> well thank you for your time anyway :)
<Draconicus> Nublet: If I were you and needed a quick fix for an office, I'd go buy a $15 USB wireless dongle.
<Nublet> I will have a word with my boss I think we can survive without the wirless on this thing
<Nublet> yeah
<Draconicus> Nublet: The cheapo netgear ones work great.
<Nublet> ok, thanks :D thats good to know I am always hesistant of buying wi fi adapters for linux lol
<Nublet> but ill look at netgear :)
<gvandeweyer> hi, I'm having issues with fdisk on ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS. I'm trying to create a partition on a large raid system, but fdisk refuses to create anything larger than 2TB.
<dr_willis> i need to pick up one of those also.
<Draconicus> Nublet: Well, I can't say much about 10.04, but in 11.10 I haven't yet found a wireless thing that doesn't "just work" to some degree.
<gvandeweyer> What might be the problem here?
<Nublet> nice :D
<Nublet> UI have had one that would not work properly on 10.4 it was a cheap unbranded one from china lol
<Nublet> suppose you get what you pay for lol
<Draconicus> Nublet: After 10.10, firmware has prepackaging in Ubuntu repos. It's pretty sexy actually. Broadcom card? Click here to install fwcutter!
<sipior> gvandeweyer: yeah, that is the limit of fdisk, i'm afraid. parted will manage just fine. (also sfdisk, i think)
<Nublet> lol nice
<gvandeweyer> sipior : thanks, I'll have a look.
<Draconicus> Nublet: That boils down to clicking the wireless icon, seeing "firmware missing", going to "additional drivers" and grabbing the b43 thing
<Draconicus> Not far from what I told sara2010 to do. Any luck, sara?
<sipior> gvandeweyer: actually, i'm probably wrong about sfdisk. no harm giving it a go, of course.
<Draconicus> I really need to go...
<Draconicus> Ah well, good luck to you all! Thanks for the help... wait, that was #Xubuntu.. :x
<Draconicus> Ah well
<gvandeweyer> sipior : yes, I've looked into the sfdsisk manual, it specifically states 'not for large partitions'
<gvandeweyer> time to learn to use parted...
<sipior> gvandeweyer: indeed :-)
<Nublet> well Draconicus  I click the wifi icon and it seems to work as normal apart form it does not show any wireless connection to connect to and I knwof ro a fact there are atleast 4 connections here it just doesnt see them
<amr_gaber> k
<dr_willis> it would be neat if you could somehow autogenerate a repo cd that had all the restricded drivers on it. gor people with wireless only
<Nublet> but ok, if you need to go ill cya later :) thank you for your time :)
<amr_gaber> hi every one
<bluefrog> Nublet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MsiWind
<amr_gaber> any body know how to remove protection from ubuntu to install some downloaded programs from internet  on wine
<bazhang> amr_gaber, from where
<dr_willis> protection?
<edwarent> amr_gaber, what you need install?
<dr_willis> often you need to make the .exe. executable or use the cli..    wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<inzi> hey everyone
<speddie> hey all. Fairly long time ubuntu/linux user. first time on this #ubuntu channel
<zamba> my eth0 card is set up to automatically retrieve network configuration (dhcp).. the same goes with ipv6 addresses.. but i need to add some additional ipv6 addresses.. how can i do this so that it will be permanent?
<Nublet> thanks bluefrog  Ill take a look now! :)
<inzi> does anyone know if skype 5.8 will run well on ubuntu, with windows 7 under virtualbox
<queency> hello can you tell me what flash add on should i use in ubuntu ?
<speddie> inzi, yes
<inzi> i want to switch to ubuntu but i use skype a lot.. and the linux version of skype isnt gud enuf
<speddie> if your host is up to it
<haemogoblin> anyone on here used Darkplaces?
<haemogoblin> :)
<inzi> speddie will all the functions work? camera etc..
<dr_willis> amr_gaber:  keep it in the channel. not in pm
<speddie> you can do that, if you have issues jsut make the virtualbox task a high priority in windows
<speddie> you could even go the other way and virtualize windows in ubunti
<speddie> u
<Nublet> bluefrog, wil that link be safe to follow since it is for Ubuntu 8.10 when I am on Ubuntu 10.4
<bluefrog> Nublet, it will need some reading and understanding of what's going on
<speddie> i havent tried camera, only voice when i was testing other voip stuff
<inzi> speddie thats the plan, ubuntu is the main OS, while windows is virtualizd
<Nublet> ok
<haemogoblin> is there an irc for linux gamers? as i need some advice getting quake running
<nx7400> join #xubuntu+1
<inzi> speddie thanks.. i think i'll hv to give it a try myself
<dr_willis> haemogoblin:  the original quake 1?
<bluefrog> Nublet, apparently opensuse  is runnning ok on your nettop. so you could grab a suse live version and see what wifi chipset is in there
<haemogoblin> dr_willis, Yes
<Nublet> hmm maybe. I will check this guide qucikly though give it a go if it works I am set
<speddie> yeh your better off having ubuntu as host and virtualize windows. best thing is because the hard drives are single files, snapshots are just a matter opf copy/paste the file you stuff up windows/get virus whatever, just go back to known working hdd
<inzi> anyone here using 12.04, stable?
<Nublet> if I change to OpenSuse I may need to sort out my graphics again lol
<dr_willis> haemogoblin:  use one of the.remakes from the.repos perhaps
<inzi> speddie r u on ubuntu?
<haemogoblin> dr_willis,  i've been following an online guide from the ubuntu forum
<Nublet> the wireless isnt really a priority it would just be nice to have it working lol
<wylde> inzi, 12.04 isn't stable yet
<haemogoblin> and hidding a brick wall.
<speddie> 11.04 latest
<haemogoblin> Remake?
<speddie> and yeh im on 11.04 inzi
<dr_willis> haemogoblin:  made from the gpled quake source code
<Nublet> random question when I do wget where will it download the file to?
<inzi> speddie, my skype on 11.10 has dark almost green video, tried all the work arounds on the forum.. hopefully 12.04 fixd the issue
<speddie> if your CPU has it inzi, make sure vXD is turned on in the bios (or whatever else it may be called)
<dr_willis> !find quake
<ubottu> Found: ioquake3, ioquake3-dbg, ioquake3-server, quake3-data
<bluefrog> Nublet, where you launched the commande
<shaneo> hey guys is there anyway to create symlinks on a fat32 extgdd
<inzi> speddie, im using a laptop
<shaneo> *extHDD
<Nublet> ok thanks lol xD I am noob :P
<inzi> speddie, wat does vXD do?
<hansisolo> hello. I just took a look into the automtatic reboot mechanism at kernel-updates.  Just to be ensure, the whole directory /var/run is cleared including /var/run/reboot-required is cleared on reboot?
<amr_gaber> ok dr_Willis
<sw0rdfish> ey
<dr_willis> shaneo:  not that i know of
<sw0rdfish> hey
<amr_gaber> how i make .exe executable
<speddie> im not sure about the greenish video, suspect driver but would need to google. vXD is in the processor that helps virtualisation on a hardware level
<gunfire007> any idea when ever i type automatically some text get's copied .
<ironm> Hello ubuntu guys. Why do I need an invitation for #ubuntu-live?
<inzi> speddie, oh ok.. thankx alot.. will give it a try
<shaneo> amr_gaber, right click select properties go to permissions tab and tick allow executable file
<dakab> Hi everyone.. I've spent some time trying to solve an issue with ubuntu server and authorized_keys. Hope someone here can help.
<inzi> thnx everyone .
<inzi> cheers
<dr_willis> !permissions | amr_gaber
<ubottu> amr_gaber: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jvox> selamlar. motu mkII 2408 pci324 için pardus'ta çalışacak driver bulabileceğim bi yer bilen var mı
<sw0rdfish> is there something that keeps track of who has used remote desktop viewing on my ubuntu? damn it I left it wide open last night I forgot to disable it and let it give anyone access without passwd or anything and now an important text file containing a lot of secret details is empty :O
<jvox> selamlar. motu mkII 2408 pci324 için pardus'ta çalışacak driver bulabileceğim bi yer bilen var mı
<speddie> crap its not vXD it VT-x
<hansisolo> sw0rdfish, you might have a look on /var/log/auth.log
<dakab> I've set this up on several other systems and it works. But with ubuntu server i always get an password prompt. However if i login with password and run another terminal to the same server, it logs on with the keys.
<hajime-kato> wvdial can't bring me to connect ? how to solve this problem ?
<jvox> does anyone knows where i can find a driver for MOTU MK2 2408 PCI324?
<hansisolo> dakab, you you checked your log files?
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, I had that same problem once except i didnt allow all and when i woke up there were multiple attempts at a connection on my pc def check your logs than if you find a ip than you may want to do a whois on that ip
<sw0rdfish> what does this mean in /var/log/auth.log:
<sw0rdfish> Mar 12 14:15:01 sw0rdfish-HP-Compaq CRON[25523]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user sw0rdfish
<sw0rdfish> and there are several lines like that
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, looks like a crontab disconnect
<sw0rdfish> closed / opened / closed / opened....etc
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, do you use crontab ?
<shaneo> if not crontab -e in a terminal and remove any entries that dont look familiar
<dakab> hansisolo, yes. First time I login it says: Could not open authorized keys.
<dakab> on second login it suddenly can open the file.
<Nublet> bluefrog, that web page you linked me did not work I get a lot of warning messasges from ./makedrv and a lot of error messages from sudo ./wlan0up :(
<ironm> May I ask one question, please? Why do I need an invitation for the #ubuntu-live channel? I have found some issues with live-builder on ubuntu 11.01 or 12.04 (server) but can't report them anywhere. I am looking for current documentation how to create live images on ubuntu.
<hansisolo> dakab, check your owner, filepermission, and names of your .ssh directory
<sw0rdfish> well there was a php project which I had made that uses it... but damn I haven't used that pastebin in a while
<ikonia> ironm: probably not an active channel
<sw0rdfish> shaneo, ^^
<satyanash> My Gnome login keyring password and login password is the same. Why do I still have to enter it each time after I log in ?
<bluefrog> Nublet, you'd better grab live version and ttry to see if it works with any distro
<bluefrog> Nublet, (including a live version of latest ubuntu
<Nublet> yeah i will maybe try opensuse like you say
<Nublet> do you know if graphics works for opensuse?
<bluefrog> Nublet, same as ubuntu
<ironm> thank you ikonia  Do you know if such irc channel exists at all? (maybe on another sever)
<dr_willis> satyanash:  you can set the keyring to not use a password
<Nublet> ok
<satyanash> dr_willis, aahh.. I would rather not.
<Nublet> well thanks for your help :)
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, hmm well remove any unknown crons and look for a connection from an ip that is not on your network in the log
<ironm> May I ask one question, please? Why do I need an invitation for the #ubuntu-live channel? I have found some issues with live-builder on ubuntu 11.01 or 12.04 (server) but can't report them anywhere. I am looking for current documentation how to create live images on ubuntu.
<satyanash> dr_willis, I remember it gettting unlocked automatically when I logged in.
<dakab> hansisolo, file permissions are ok.. I think: -rw-------  1 username username 1215 2012-03-12 13:58 authorized_keys
<dr_willis> satyanash: you set a blank password for it and it auto unlocks on login
<satyanash> okay.
<sw0rdfish> oh wait shaneo... I found the text file... but for some reason it has changed names.... like it used to be .hiddentext for example... and now its .hiddentext.save.1
<sw0rdfish> whata hell
<sw0rdfish> lol... thank God its still there though I need that file's text/
<sipior> satyanash: might be worth trying to set both passwords to an (identical) new value.
<satyanash> sipior, they are identical.
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, the the directory the file is stored ctrl+h and see if there is a backup file
<sipior> satyanash: that's not my point.
<dakab> If permissions are incorrect i would think that the login from the second terminal would fail as well but that one works.
<shaneo> ubuntu usually keeps a ~backup of text files
<hansisolo> dakab so an ssh user@localhost works? Do you use something like nfs homes with  -sec=krb5 ?
<satyanash> sipior, oh you mean again, to a new value.
<sipior> satyanash: yes.
<orionsonofneptun> k
<sw0rdfish> like I told you shaneo ...  ".save.1" was appended to its name
<sw0rdfish> and I gotta go for like 10 minutes now...
<sw0rdfish> cya in a bit
<orionsonofneptun> 123
<orionsonofneptun> k
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, sorry didnt see it alot of text strolling right now
<shaneo> *scrolling
<dakab> hansisolo, Aha.. Your on to something there. The /home/bytezero/ is encrypted..
<Nublet> brb gonna try a few things
<hansisolo> dakab, so, there you have your problem :-)
<dakab> hansisolo, yes.. Nice! Thank you so much. It's been bothering me! :-D So first time i login the partition is decrypted and then SSH process can find the ".ssh/authorized_keys" ?!
<sw0rdfish> shaneo, damn man why do you think that happened
<sw0rdfish> scared the heck out of me
<sw0rdfish> I probably should have several copies of that file
<sw0rdfish> and perhaps learn how to encrypt
<sipior> dakab: the first entry under "Troubleshooting" may be of use to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, you could use Ubuntu cloud to store it
<dakab> sipior, Excellent.. Why didn't i think of that ;) Thanks alot.
<sw0rdfish> ubuntu cloud you say.... I don't like the idea of cloud... you store files in a group of servers belonging to someone else
<sw0rdfish> and they have access to it...etc
<shaneo> belonging to Ubuntu
<sw0rdfish> regardless if its a profit or non-profit organization.
<jpds> sw0rdfish: Welcome to the 21st Century.
<shaneo> :)
<sw0rdfish> is it fre?
<sw0rdfish> free*?
<shaneo> trust me Ubuntu Cloud will save your ass
<shaneo> yes 5GB
<sw0rdfish> damn 5GB for millions of ppl... haha they must be rich and cool :D
<shaneo> rich prob not cool very :)
<uictamale> sw0rdfish: Most people only use a few MBs at most
<uictamale> so they overprovision like crazy
<sw0rdfish> any of the admins can just have a look at files stored by users there though... still sucks...
<gvandeweyer> what would be the recommended file system for a production server under linux on a >20TB raid5 setup?
<sw0rdfish> in any cloud network I mean.
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, as long as you dont have some sketchy shit on there your good to go
<gvandeweyer> I'm used to setting up ext4 for daily usage, but it has a limit at 16TB
<sipior> gvandeweyer: jfs should be fune.
<shaneo> lol
<sipior> gvandeweyer: fine, even.
<crizzy> sw0rdfish: ever heard of encryption? anyway, don't worry, no one will give a crap for your data :P
<uictamale> gvandeweyer: depends on the average size of files, how much you care about corruption vs performance, what model of read vs. write.. etc
<gvandeweyer> large filesize typical around 20GB per file
<shaneo> sw0rdfish, you could use gpg to sign and encrypt the file
<shaneo> or asc
<gvandeweyer> with corruption is not tolerated :-)
<sw0rdfish> crizzy, hehe... yeah thats what I said I'll learn how to encrypt and store the file in several places here on my machines and wALA!
<gvandeweyer> I read xfs is more mature than jfs, does that still hold?
<shaneo> youll have to trust the cloud eventually its going to be everywhere
<sipior> gvandeweyer: not especially.
<sipior> gvandeweyer: i mean, you were going to put ext4 on it until just a few minutes ago, right? :-)
<sw0rdfish> the hell with it shaneo
<uictamale> shaneo: I highly doubt that.  Consumer hard drives are still the cheapest datastores by far
<gvandeweyer> sipior: yes
<uictamale> shaneo: And they only keep getting cheaper.
<sw0rdfish> +1 uictamale :D
<uictamale> shaneo: Need offsite-backup?  Buy one for your parents :)
<sw0rdfish> lol.
<shaneo> lol damn i just got hammered
<uictamale> Enh, I see a lot of sentiments like yours lately.. especially when I'm trying to determine what I want to do with my own data
<uictamale> the allure is definitely there
<uictamale> but if you have 100s of GB of important data (for me it's photos), there really is no comparison to just buying two $50 external hard drivers.
<uictamale> err drives.
<dakab> sipior: worked like a charm. :)
<sipior> dakab: good!
<Stava> I spammed the super key (hide/show unity panel), so unity-2d-launcher gave up and crashed. How do I start it again?
<giuseppelamalfa> Salve, qualcuno parla italiano?/Hi, does someone speak italian?
<uictamale> gvandeweyer: Looks like ZFS is your best bet for large files.
<shaneo> yeah thats true i only use cloud right now for storing stuff for school other than that i have a truecrypt encrypted exthdd that holds all my data my actuall hdd contains nothing but what the system needs
<Stava> running unity-2d-lancher in my terminal will hijack the terminal
<bluefrog> !it | giuseppelamalfa
<ubottu> giuseppelamalfa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giuseppelamalfa> Oh, thanks
<sipior> gvandeweyer: uictamale: zfs is lovely (i'm a big fan), but understand that the linux implementation is not yet necessarily bulletproof.
<zul_> could anybody help me in a very stupid thing in mysql?
<zul_> I have this problem:
<zul_> with root user:
<zul_> 1. create database foo_db;
<zul_> 2. I created the user foo
<zul_> 3. GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON * . * TO  'foo'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY  'passwd';
<zul_> 4. GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON * . * TO  'foo'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY  'passwd'
<FloodBot1> zul_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uictamale> sipior: yeah, I'm just reading that now.. bummer.
<sw0rdfish> man I'm still on Maverick... and I have to say after trying out gnome3 in the arch I installed on the desktop I have to say I don't like it
<sipior> uictamale: i've been using it quite happily here, but depending on your requirements, it may still be a bit bleeding edge.
<shaneo> pastebin zul_
<uictamale> a LOT of people are swearing that EXT4 is still arguably the best, just with some tweaked parameters for large files and your raid setup.
<sw0rdfish> I'd have to go to the upper left side of the window to switch between windows or do ALT+TAB... weird
<lxuer1> doese the 32bit apps works slower on 64bit OS?
<sipior> lxuer1: no, not really.
<johnjacobjinger> is there a way to set '/' as a samba share
<lxuer1> ok
<zul_> sorry this is my problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<johnjacobjinger> so i can access / from a PC
<zul_> emmm sorry again: this is my mysql problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/880347/
<zul_> could anybody help me?
<Nublet> back lol
<LjL> zul_: maybe better chance to get an answer for that in #mysql
<C_Kode> Hi.  I just installed 11.04.  Tried to enable the second monitor and it said I needed to restart.  I did and now it boots to a  black screen never actually getting into X.  How to I reconfigure / reset it?
<JMLatvala> johnjacobjinger, did you add a share in your config file? https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html - change path = to /
<adminextreme> Hi, new at linux, what is the run command in linux?
<LjL> adminextreme: the "run command"?
<C_Kode> adminextreme: run command?
<johnjacobjinger> run command?
<Pici> zul_: iirc, you don't put a space between -u and -p and the user and password. i.e.: mysql -ufoo -pyourpass
<Nublet> I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my dmesg results here http://pastebin.com/NFpuA5AJ if you look nearer the bottom you see things like "rtl819xU:Firmware Download Fail!!a" I was wondering if that is anything to do with my wirelessa nd why it does not work I would really appreciate if someone with more knowledge than me could take a look at my dmesg results and let me know if them errors at the bottom are anything to do with my wi
<Nublet> reless not working
<adminextreme> if i want to run a *.sh file
<C_Kode> ./file.sh
<LjL> adminextreme: go to the file's directory, and then type ./file.sh
<LjL> adminextreme: also be careful running random .sh files
<johnjacobjinger> well usuially it's just ./<somefile>.sh
<C_Kode> providing it's set executable
<LjL> adminextreme: if you're trying to install software, check the repositories first before doing things like that
<uictamale> this looks absolutely bada$$ - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs#In-place_ext3.2F4_conversion
<uictamale> Does anyone here use btrfs ?
<adminextreme> trying to install a conky script
<Nublet> anyone any ideas about my dmesg results?
<Xabster> how do i check which driver my wireless card is using?
<bluefrog> Nublet, iwconfig   gives anything?
<Nublet> bluefrog iwconfig gives this now http://pastebin.com/2U60C1Nd
<Nublet> it displays wlan0 but it still does not let me connect to any wireless connection i click my wireless icon and it does not detect any wireless connections :s
<bluefrog> nublet ok read this. should solve  your problem  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/595455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594248 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #595455 Installed a USB WiFi device dmesg reported: rtl819xU:request firmware fail!" [Low,Triaged]
<Nublet> thanks ill look now
<bluefrog> Nublet, especially the svn.debian.org part to copy/install the requested file
<Nublet> ok, I am trying it now :) thank you
<Kingsy> guys, I am getting a 404 not found on this --> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages <--
<Kingsy> why ?
<Xabster> it's not a valid URL
<bluefrog> Nublet, and if it's working, consider doing a bug report against it
<Nublet> huh ? "sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU" my dmesg shows RTL819xu ... am i ok to go ahead with them instructions?
<Kingsy> this is in a ubuntu LTS installation.. why would there be a mirror thats a deadlink ?
<Xabster> Kingsy, there's a space in that URL in a place where no spaces can be
<Kingsy> Xabster: where do I find that to change it? also what do I change it too ?
<Xabster> that's why
<bluefrog> Nublet, i see SU
<Xabster> where did you see that URL?
<Kingsy> oh yeah
<Kingsy> lol
<Nublet> huh ?
<Kingsy> Xabster: it just appeared when I tried to run a update
<LjL> Xabster: uh, that's an error from APT, it's not a URL
<bluefrog> Nublet, requesting RTL8192SU/rtl8192sfw.bin
<Xabster> oh :/
<bluefrog> Nublet, x is a wild card...
<Janith> Guys, my 11.04 is very slow in copying files(compaired to windows). Is it normal? Do anyone have the same problem?
<Xabster> Kingsy, ignore me
<Nublet> what do you mean ?
<Xabster> i get 404 on that url too and i dont know how to fix it
<bluefrog> Nublet, that's your card
<LjL> Kingsy: i don't believe you can have ppa.launchpad.net enabled generally, you need a specific ppa repository. you can ignore that error, or if you want to make it go away you can remove the relevant entry from /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Nublet> so I am ok to follow that sudo command ?
<Nublet> and them instructions ?
<Kingsy> LjL: ok
<bluefrog> Nublet, yes. reboot once everything's done
<Sidewinder1> Janith, Perhaps the partition to which you are copying is almost full?
<Nublet> ok, thanks a lot for your help ill install it all now :)
<adminextreme> when trying to run startup.sh I get invalid configuration file /home/adminextreme/.conky/conjyrc1
<bluefrog> Nublet, the worst thing afterwards will be your card is not functionning..
<Kingsy> LjL: I cant find that url in either sources.list or in any of the files in sources.list.d/
<bluefrog> Nublet, which is already the case.
<Kingsy> where else could it be?
<LjL> Kingsy: i can't think of any other place
<Janith> Sidewinder1: all are full
<Kingsy> if I grep for it it only seems to appear in .gpg files
<Kingsy> LjL: :S what would you recommend then?
<LjL> Kingsy: are you grepping for "ppa.launchpad.net"?
<Nublet> true...lol
<Sidewinder1> Janith, All of your partitions are full?
<Nublet> well I have just finished I am going to restart to see if it will work now
<bouma> what is the correct way to change mime associations for magnetlinks
<bouma> ?
<Nublet> thanks for your help ill be back in a moment to let you know how it went
<carl__> Carl
<Kingsy> no 1 sec
<carl__> Anyone able to assist with an apache question by chance?
<Janith> Sidewinder1: yeah, nearly. Most of them have less than 1GB. Is that the reason?
<almoxarife> bouma: as in bittorent links/?
<adminextreme> Anyone know wireshark?
<Kingsy> turns out the error is coming from http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/php5.3/ubuntu lucid main <-- what shoudl that be?
<Kingsy> I suppose I could just remove that .. I don't even use nginx so I don't know why thats there
<LjL> Kingsy: ah i see, that repository is currently empty.
<Pici> carl__: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<ikonia> Kingsy: did we not talk about this yesterday /
<LjL> Kingsy: no idea, but it can't hurt removing it
<ikonia> Kingsy: you wanted php-fhd or something
<Kingsy> ikonia: we did? actually I vaguly remember..
<Kingsy> I have php-fpm installed
<ikonia> Kingsy: that's it, php-fpm
<Kingsy> man, I totally forget
<ikonia> how did you end up doing it ?
<ikonia> we looked at the PPA and it wouldn't work as it had too many conflicts
<Kingsy> ikonia: I already have it, installed.. I cant really remember
<atubuntu> hello
<Kingsy> but hey it doesnt matter, I have removed the mirrpr
<Kingsy> mirror
<ikonia> Kingsy: you must know how you installed it as you where looking at a PPA/manual compile yesterday
<ikonia> Kingsy: did you use the php5.3 PPA we found yesterday  ?
<Kingsy> ikonia: I think you are talking about someone else, I did this months ago
<Kingsy> well at least 1 month
<ikonia> Kingsy: pretty sure I'm not
<Sidewinder1> Janith, Yes, that's what I suspect. Personally I don't like to occupy more a than 50%-70% but my machine is an antique; about 10 years old. :-(
<almoxarife> Kingsy: a ppa is not a mirror, a ppa is some joes idea of a fun add/change/revision to the official package
<pythonsnake> Hi
<pythonsnake> What's the lighest web browser you can think of?
<Kingsy> ikonia: well it was a while ago so I really cant remeber where I got php-fpm from
<Nublet> back, bluefrog it didnt work I clcik on my wireless icon and where it should show the wireless connections it says "Device not ready" :( and my dmesg still gives me firmware download fail also it says "rtl819xU:ERR!!! _rtl8192_up(): initialization is failed!"
<MonkeyDust> pythonsnake  elinks
<ikonia> Kingsy: fair enough, must not have been you,
<Kingsy> almoxarife: yeah, sorry
<Nublet> any ideas why it didnt work what we tried :(
<pythonsnake> +gui*
<MonkeyDust> pythonsnake  midori
<pythonsnake> I'll try it thanks
<johnjacobjinger> hmm ok i was able to share all of the root of my drive ('/').  However when browsing it from my PC I am able to access everything except /home/username is there a way to allow guest access to all user folders?
<Kingsy> tbh I wish I could go through and setup php-fpm again, I really cant remember how I did it, I just blundered through it.. tbh I don't even know how I did it
<ryannathans> does a MHEA28-XSC PCI-E express Infiniband Host Adapter have native support?
 * Kingsy shruggs
<almoxarife> Nublet: what did you try? see the very last command shown on that longggggggggggggg winded link?
<almoxarife> Nublet: is that what you tried?
<Nublet> almoxarife, you mean the commnad on this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/595455 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594248 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #595455 Installed a USB WiFi device dmesg reported: rtl819xU:request firmware fail!" [Low,Triaged]
<carl-eric> Where do I need to put .desktop files for custom application launches so that unity will find them?
<almoxarife> Nublet: yes, that's it, is the file there but in the wrong location?
<hansisolo> hello. is /var/run cleared automatically during boot process?
<Nublet> well I followed the part below "Instructions for people new to linux to get this to work:" and it didnt work...
<Nublet> but I see the comment at the bottom about it being in the wrong location...want me to try them commands and restart see if it works?
<almoxarife> Nublet: no, I would want to see first if it is indeed in the wrong location first
<Nublet> how do we see that then?
<hansisolo> carl-eric, have you tried ~/.local/share/applications ?
<carl-eric> hansisolo, no I haven't. I've been searching the web for information about where to put this but found *nothing*
<almoxarife> Nublet: use nautilus to locate this '/lib/firmware/RTL8192SE'
<carl-eric> hansisolo, I seriously think that this needs to be documented and preferably a GUI for it ;-)
<Nublet> found it almoxarife
<dr_willis> carl-eric:  the alacarte is a gui for.t
<almoxarife> Nublet: as shown above?
<Nublet> well I went to '/lib/firmware/RTL8192SE
<carl-eric> dr_willis, I tried alacarte, and I just saw it actually put its desktop files into .local/share/applications - but the Unity dash is not seeing them
<Nublet> and yeah there is a RTL8192SE folder with 3 .bin files inside
<dr_willis> carl-eric:  askubuntu.com has some.info.also on launchers and .desktop files
<almoxarife> Nublet: cool, now open a terminal and copy paste this >              sudo cp -R /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<Nublet> ok
<dr_willis> it may need a logout.
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  alacarte is for gnome2 / fallback-session
<Nublet> done, now what almoxarife, restart?
<dr_willis> wine also makes .desktop files somswhere
<almoxarife> Nublet: sounds good, do it
<Nublet> ok brb whilst I restart
<Nublet> wont be long
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, yes, but I saw it recommended to edit what shows up in unity. If that's not it, then what is?
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  i havent followed, you want to add custum launchers to the unity bar?
<dr_willis> i tend to use a gnome menu indicator applet. so alacarte works for me there
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, yes exactly
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, the aim is to have some launchers that start programs with some parameters
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  here's how you do it http://danielj.se/2011/04/28/how-to-add-a-launcher-to-the-unity-launcher-bar/
<`Korvin> hey my kubuntu partition is failing to load the gui
<dr_willis> you can make a .desktop file anywherr i thought. then drag it to tbe launvher
<jayar> how do i dl a tar.gz from remote ssh?
<ikonia> jayar: scp
<jayar> tnx
<dr_willis> scp is handy
<`Korvin> it says that kdm is running fine, but I have to switch to ctrl alt f1
<lin> hi
<`Korvin> is there any way to kickstart the desktop environment?
<dr_willis> startx.  starts x
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, my freshly installed 11.10 desktop doesn't have a "create launcher" in the context menu
<ikonia> `Korvin: sure, kickstart works with desktop pages, the same as server
<Nublet> almoxarife, restarted and still no luck my network manager shows wireless as "Device not ready" :(
<operatorplik> halllo
<`Korvin> ikonia, is that a command?
<ikonia> no
<`Korvin> derp
<ikonia> `Korvin: what do you mean by "kickstart"
<almoxarife> Nublet: pastebin dmesg
<`Korvin> my boot stalls just before kdm takes over
<Nublet> ok
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric steps 3-4-5 in the tutorial
<`Korvin> I see the init script of ctrl alt f7
<ikonia> `Korvin: what do you mean by stalls
<`Korvin> I don't ever see a gui
<ikonia> `Korvin: does the gui ever start ?
<`Korvin> no
<`Korvin> yes
<`Korvin> kdm starts
<`Korvin> but I don't ever see the gui
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, um, duh. got it, thank you. Now to try it out...
<FloodBot1> `Korvin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> `Korvin: ok, you need to login to kdm to get a gui up
<Nublet> here you go almoxarife  http://pastebin.com/kYvjiaFD
<`Korvin> I can't interact with it ikonia
<`Korvin> f7 never gives the login
<ikonia> `Korvin: what do you mean you can't interact with it
<`Korvin> just sits on the init script
<ikonia> `Korvin: f7 ?
<`Korvin> ctrl alt f7
<ikonia> `Korvin: where are you seeing kdm ?
<`Korvin> top
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> top of what
<`Korvin> the process manager -.
<EvilResistance> ikonia:  the program `top`
<ikonia> process manager ??
<ikonia> EvilResistance: ooooh
<`Korvin> I tried sudo service kdm restart
<`Korvin> said it restarted
<`Korvin> nothing on f7
<ikonia> `Korvin: so where / what tty is kdm running on ?
<EvilResistance> ctrl+alt+f7
<`Korvin> yeah EvilResistance
<ikonia> kdm must be running on something
<nujabes> does anyone have any experience with enlightenment on ubuntu?
<`Korvin> idk ikonia
<EvilResistance> my scrollbacks are a bit crapish today, what version of ubuntu are you running, `Korvin?
<`Korvin> kubuntu 11.10
<Nublet> any idea almoxarife
<EvilResistance> hm
<johnjacobjinger> i have  a foldre inside a users ~ directory that I'm trying to access via samba share, and I am able to get into the user's home directory but none of the subfolders... any one have any idea how I can grant access to samba users to the subfolder
<ikonia> `Korvin: kill kdm
<`Korvin> env didn't change
<`Korvin> tried stop and start
<`Korvin> you want a kill?
<ikonia> why not
<`Korvin> I'm booted into a windows partition
<`Korvin> itl take a bit for me to test
<`Korvin> so give a few more ideas
<ikonia> `Korvin: sorry, I don't work like that, I work through the problem, rather than firing random things
<EvilResistance> ^
<almoxarife> Nublet: nope, you did run the command as shown?
<johnjacobjinger> also i've set up FTP and for some odd reason i have a user who tried to upload less than 1GB and it took over 6 hours... any reason anyone can imagine that FTP would take this long?
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, followup to that: What if I don't want the application to stay in the launcher and just to be found in the dash?
<Nublet> yeah I copied and pasted exactly what you said
<goldins> i
<`Korvin> well ikonia, if stop/start didn't work, why would kill be any different?
<johnjacobjinger> i have a 100mbps download and he has a 25mbps upload
<almoxarife> Nublet: what type of usb wifi is it?
<EvilResistance> `Korvin:  start/stop might not actually *kill* the process, if the process is nonresponsive killing the process and starting it manually might work
<Nublet> I dont know
<`Korvin> derp, I'll try it
<johnjacobjinger> so i should have been able to download alot faster
<Nublet> its built in, inside the nettop
<Nublet> the actual nettop is a MSI Wind Box dc100
<Nublet> It seems to be pretty sealed up to, like no screws etc so dont fancy my chances of cracking it open to try find the wifi card to see what model it is lol
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  try just adding it in ~/.local/share/application, without dragging it to the launcher
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, that's where they already are - alacarte put them there. yet unity dash doesn't see them
<almoxarife> Nublet: what version of ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  strange, no further advice, maybe someone else knows
<Nublet> 10.4 LTS
<Aufwind> Hello dear nice guys, I need some help to set up a ssh-server (default would be sufficient for me) on my ubuntu machine (fresh installed Ubuntu 10.11). I can ssh to a machine let's call it B but I can not connect back per ssh from machine B to my machine. It always tells me: "host blubb port 22: Connection timed out" where blubb is the hostname of my machine.
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  apt-get install openssh-server
<Jaybird> Ok I am new. Very confused and not technical. Not even sure if I am in the right place....
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Already did that. :-)
<MonkeyDust> Aufwind  you need both ssh server and ssh client
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  make sure you have the ports open, and make sure you're specifying the right IP
<Jaybird> but am trying to get a new os onto a laptop
<Sidewinder1> Jaybird, Just ask and we'll see what we can do..
<dr_willis> default works fir me
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, the command (I did some googling before) `sudo service ssh status` yields: ssh start/running, process 966, that means ssh server is ready, right?
<dime01> Hi all
<dr_willis> Aufwind:  yes
<Jaybird> OK my acer  aspire 6930 - windows died. Acer want to charge £52 I do not have for their restore disk.
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, I installed Gufw and disabled the firewall. Same results.
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  yes, on machine B, how are you trying to connect to machine A?
<dr_willis> Aufwind:  try ssh localhost
<EvilResistance> (A being the machine you're having issues with()
<Jaybird> My friend thinks it is possible to install a free os and then get into the hd ( I know I will have lost anything not backed up and don't care)
<Aufwind> dr_willis, ssh localhost works fine.
<dime01> It seems that I have a problem of permission with java plugin for firefox
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, by ssh myloginnamne@myip
<dr_willis> Jaybird:  yes
<Jaybird> I went to the ubuntu site and downloaded what I thought was the os
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  are the two machines on the same network, or separate networks?
<pfifo> Jaybird, you can use a livecd to make a backup of your drive first (if you have a place to back it up)
<MonkeyDust> Jaybird  you need the .iso
<Jaybird> but when I try to open it it says that the  free version is expiered
<Jaybird> expired...
<sean_> pos
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, same networks. connection from A to B works but not the reverse.
<dime01> When I run Firefox under root I have Java plugins enable (seen in about:plugins) whereas I run it under the install user Java is not enabled
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Sorry for my horrible english, I am no native speaker/writer. :-)
<dime01> Any idea ?
<MonkeyDust> Jaybird  ubuntu 11.10 ?
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  you're speaking quite well :P
<dr_willis> Jaybird:  all ubuntus are free
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, They should be. Since the machine B is sshable from machine A.
<Nublet> almoxarife, you think this is something I am going to have too much trouble with? Its something I should just leave and maybe buy a cheap usb wireless adapter that works with ubuntu?
<Nublet> or do you have anymore ideas?
<Jaybird> well that is odd..I have the whole thing burned to a disk and it tells me it is no longer free
<dr_willis> Jaybird:  what did yiu fownload exactly
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Thank you [Sir, Madame], for this compliment!  :D
<Jaybird> oh dear....what did I get
<pfifo> Jaybird, ubuntu is free and never expires, you need this file http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<Jaybird> hang on
<Jaybird> sorry it is hard to keep up will be back in a mo with the info
<almoxarife> Nublet: I think I would get the current ubuntu, at least 11.04/11.10 and try installing it
<Pessimist> Where can I find info about performance with ATI GPUs in Ubuntu?
<Aufwind> Any ideas, what I can check next?
<dr_willis> use the link above if you got a 32 bit mschine Jaybird
<carl__> Anyone able to assist with an apache question by chance?
<Nublet> Hmm ok, I think I will leave the wireless for now I really dont like Unity or Gnome 3 :(
<Jaybird> ok I downloaded ubuntu 11.10 desktop
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  on machine A, can you do ssh localhost, and see if it'll work?
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, I did and it works great!
<Nublet> I can use a wired connection, I will maybe try the next LTS of Ubuntu when it is released and see if the live cd of that works with wireless
<MonkeyDust> Jaybird  32 or 64bit? 32bit runs on any hanrdware, 64bit only on 64bit hardware
<EvilResistance> hmm
<dr_willis> Jaybird:  where does it say expired at
<Jaybird> hang on and will open it and tell you
<Nublet> thank you for your time though
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Isn't it the case, that if machine A can acces machine B by ssh, then it is not a "network/router config problem? And machine B should be able to access machine A by SSH, too?
<almoxarife> Nublet: live dangerous, install 12.04 plasma-desktop
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  not necessarily the case
<MonkeyDust> live dangerously: get married
<Nublet> lol ubuntu with kde?
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  random crap happens XD
<Jaybird> wierd it says "roxio this version has expired."
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  gimme a sec
<Jaybird> oh....is that the burner and if so...why did it burn the cd???
<Nublet> lol MonkeyDust, marry did not work for me xD
<pfifo> Jaybird, your CD authoring software has expired
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Sure!
<Nublet> got hopelessly rejected last year lol >.<
<MonkeyDust> what's roxio?
<Nublet> that was too dangerous for my liking :P
<Jaybird> ok can anyone tell me what to use to author the cd - that would make sense. I assume I can find a new burner then burn the download I have again?
<almoxarife> Nublet: oh dear, perhaps you need to stick to 10.04
<Nublet> lol
<Nublet> maybe
<pfifo> Jaybird, wht not just use what you currently have?
<dime01> Nobody could help me ?
<Jaybird> because it has expired
<MonkeyDust> dime01  start by asking a question
<pfifo> Jaybird, and? give it your credit card number
<Jaybird> I am sorry I find the fact there are so many conversations going on a bit confusing
<Pici> !who | Jyothis
<ubottu> Jyothis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * Pici fails
<Jaybird> I would not give something I downloaded my credit card unless I had checked it was genuine
<Sidewinder1> !who | Jaybird can make things a little more readable.
<ubottu> Jaybird can make things a little more readable.: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dime01> MonkeyDust Its already done
<Pici> Jaybird: Just prefix your message with the person you are talking to, and the person who is talking to you will do the same.
<Jaybird> <Pici> ah ic. like this
<Sidewinder1> Pici, Beat 'ya. ;-)
<Pici> Jaybird: aye
<dime01> MonkeyDust,  When I run Firefox under root I have Java plugins enable (seen in about:plugins) whereas I run it under the install user Java is not enabled
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  can you do sudo iptables -L, and pastebin the output?
<MonkeyDust> dime01  are you using sun-java or open-java?
<Jaybird> <Pici> ok
<almoxarife> dime01: under 'root'? because?
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  i want to make sure its actually clearing the firewall
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  because i'm getting mixed results on my test machine here
<dime01> MonkeyDust, Humm I made the install manually
<opamp> Hi, using 11,10, I am addin a new monitor to my laptop but unable to set it to highest config. The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. Requested position/size for CRTC 71 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1920, 0), size=(1366, 768), maximum=(1920, 1920).
<dime01> MonkeyDust, using sudo sometimes
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Sure, give me a sec.
<Sidewinder1> dime01, IMHO running FF with root privileges is not the best idea..
<`Korvin> didn't work EvilResistance / ikonia
<dime01> amoxrife : yes using sudo to install manually
<`Korvin> I even installed gdm to see if thatd work
<Jaybird> So can anyone tell me what to use to burn the cd to get the ubuntu working..windows vista home
<dime01> Sidewinder1 : what is IMHO ?
<`Korvin> in my humble opinion dime01
<Jaybird> <dime01> I know that! In my humble opinion...
<Sidewinder1> dime01, In My Humble Opinion.
<MonkeyDust> Jaybird  better ask in ##windows (double #) what windows programs there are
<EvilResistance> fooey, i have class shortly... Aufwind, i'll still take that pastebin, but i might not get to it immediately, i have to disappear over to class :/
<Jaybird> <MonkeyDust> is that a chat room or what?
<dime01> Thks all, but It's why I ask this question
<Sidewinder1> dime01, But, as my wife says, sometimes my advice is worth exactly what I charge for it. :-)
<MonkeyDust> Jaybird  yes
<almoxarife> dime01: so it's a test machine and you are using root and a user account to .......... stuff?
<dime01> How can I do to use Firefox with java without launchiing firefox under root
<Jaybird> <MonkeyDust> ah do you have a link it is years since I used a chat thingy
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Still there?
<MonkeyDust> Jaybird  type /join ##windows
<Jaybird> Thank you all
<Jaybird> <MonkeyDust> Thanks
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  for the next 6 minutes, or so, yes, but i'm out the door in 6 minutes, wont be back until I get my wifi back on campus
<Sidewinder1> Jaybird, FF should run java just fine without running from root.
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, If you want I can login back later on.
<MonkeyDust> Jaybird  don't say it's for ubuntu, just tell them it's for a cd or dvd
<dime01> almoxarife : Im a web developper, I just install ubuntu (5 days), and I encountered problems using an applet
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, If you could tell me a time.
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  no, i'll take the pastebin now
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, http://codepad.org/uslslbDi
<EvilResistance> it takes 3 minutes to walk to campus, another minute to turn on the wifi xD
<dime01> So I try several things install / uninstall java / firefox
<Zaitzev> apparently Adobe Flash 11 has native 64-bit support, but where do I find and install it?
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Ah, I undestand. ^^
<Zaitzev> and I'm using Google Chrome..
<dime01> and Now I can run this fuc**ng applet
<Jaybird> <Sidewinder1>  what is FF?
<MonkeyDust> firefox
<Sidewinder1> oops, wrong nick; sorry.
<dime01> But only using firefox under root
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  in Gufw, Add > Simple > Allow In Both 22
<`Korvin> EvilResistance, any idea?
<Sidewinder1> FF=Firefox.
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  the firewall is still enabled, so its blocking traffic
<Jaybird> <MonkeyDust> ok thank you I am off to try that.
<user82> hope its not to OT: short question about kernel compiling. can i compile a intel atom kernel on a intel core2duo or will gcc automatically optimize it for the cpu its running on currently?
<`Korvin> I'm guessing its the nvidia driver that isn't letting it boot up
<sipior> Zaitzev: try "about:plugins" in google chrome. you may already have it.
<dime01> So at the end, I Installed java using this tuto : http://blog.tersmitten.nl/archives/829
<Zaitzev> sipior: i don't.
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Allow in anywhere 22?
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  (Gufw is a graphical frontend to ufw, which is an "uncomplicated firewall" that uses iptables as its base, hence why I asked for iptables -L)
<Pessimist> Where can I find info about performance with ATI GPUs in Ubuntu?
<Zaitzev> sipior: I have the version 10, and it simply stopped working for me
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  yeah that'll work
<MonkeyDust> dime01  java is in the repos / software center
<sipior> Zaitzev: and you're running the latest chrome?
<pfifo> user82, you can compile a kernel for any architecture using any architecture so long as gcc supports both architectures
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, those entry was already there... :-/
<Zaitzev> sipior: yes I am
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  really?
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Yeah!22 ALLOW IN ANYWHERE and ... ANYWHERE(v6)
<user82> pfifo, how can i tell gcc to optimize it for intel atom(or will it automatically be done when i choose "intel atom" as cpu type in the kernel config)
<dime01> and now MonkeyDust : Yes I know but with this version firefox crashes when it try to load the applet of my website
<pfifo> user82, thats too OT
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, FROM
<sipior> Zaitzev: ah well, you might try here: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2011/07/how-to-install-flash-player-11-beta-for.html
<Aufwind> TO ACTION FROM would be the legend, I mean. :-)
<user82> right ok
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, I hope you understand. ^^
<MonkeyDust> dime01  so you ruined your pc for just one custom applet to work?
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  you're using the advanced one to set that *shrugs*  Yeah i do.  Do me a favor and uncheck the "Enabled" tickmark in Gufw
<EvilResistance> then try to ssh from box B to box A again
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, You mean switch to off?
<Zaitzev> sipior: I would assume removing Flash 10 first is good, but how do I do that? (and to answer the obvious question, yes I am a Linux-noob)
<EvilResistance> mhm, just to test
<EvilResistance> to make sure its not Gufw being stupid
<dime01> MonkeyDust : lol yes you can say thah but this applet is the heart of the web application Im working on
<EvilResistance> (if turning of Gufw fixes this, then Gufw is being stupid)
<sipior> Zaitzev: shouldn't be necessary.
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, does not work... :-(
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, ssh: connect to host my_ip port 22: Connection timed out
<Zaitzev> sipior: not even for the sake of keeping the system somewhat clean?
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  pastebin the output of sudo netstat --numeric --programs --listening --verbose | grep ssh
 * EvilResistance is temporarily offline while in transit
<rad_daemon> hello
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, http://codepad.org/RoAve8zb
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Here you go
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Seems like weard stuff to me. :-)
<Pessimist> Where can I find info about performance with ATI GPUs in Ubuntu?
<Pessimist> Last I used Ubuntu with AMD/ATI cards, performance was very bad
<Kitty_> ppl can someone tell me how to install google  earth on gnome or send me a link
<Kitty_> :)
<giuseppelamalfa_> Hi, i installed a .deb package, but i don't know how to open the  application in it
<milligan> Got a lucid server that I have set up a static IP on. Yet, the machine still gets a new IP .. presumably from DHCP. What could be doiung that ?
<`Korvin> can anyone help me? my nvidia driver is preventing my desktop manager from starting
<pfifo> milligan, most likely you setup your static IP in the wrong place
<milligan> hmm /etc/network/interfaces has always done the trick before..
<Pici> giuseppelamalfa_: you can use dpkg -L to show you where the deb put files.  dpkg -L packagename
<Fraz> hey
<Fraz> ive just installed ubuntu. its my first time away from windows
<pfifo> milligan, if your using netwrok manager then thats wrong
<Fraz> how to i install stuff:o
<milligan> pfifo, I didn't install network manager.. is that something that's gotten included by default .. ?
<giuseppelamalfa_> And then what?
<faLUCE>  hi. ubuntu 11.10 is supported until...?
<queency> tnx all for helping
<pfifo> milligan, why not just look and see if its running?
<Pici> faLUCE: April 2013
<Fraz> i downloaded xchat and its a .rpm file
<Fraz> what is .rpm and what do you do with it
<Zaitzev> sipior: Even though it says "Browser: Firefox" on the Adobe Flash Player 11 download page, it will work with Google Chrome?
<giuseppelamalfa_> Pici: Then what should i do?
<faLUCE> Pici: after this date, repositories will not be manteined?
<faLUCE> what happens?
<`Korvin> Fraz, you can install xchat with apt-get
<milligan> pfifo, no process named anything with network, manag or mgr running
<`Korvin> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Fraz> whats apt-get
<Pici> !eol | faLUCE this should explain things.
<ubottu> faLUCE this should explain things.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jyothis> ubottu: I am not sure if I spoke here
<ubottu> Jyothis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jyothis> haha
<Pici> Jyothis: My fault, I redirected a factoid to you accidentally.
<Jyothis> :)
<Jyothis> No problem
<Pici> Fraz: If this is your first time using Ubuntu, then the Software Center is probably the best way to install software. Just search for xchat in there.
<Fraz> okay thanks
<Fraz> brb
<pfifo> milligan, sudo dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Back again?
<Peppe01> How i can create a shortcut to an application installed via .deb package?
<faLUCE> I don't understand what "End of Life (EOL)" means
<milligan> pfifo, not installed
<jbwiv> guys, I have an executable I've compiled on ubuntu 11.10 but need to run it on 10.04. I've used ldd to determine necessary shared obj files and copied each of them into its directory, and then I've tested it in chroot to make sure those are all it needs (adjusting LD_LIBRARY_PATH accordingly). However, when I run it on 10.04 I get a segmentation fault. Is there something I've missed here? Is it because 11.10 uses a later version of gcc? Something else?
<Pici> faLUCE: Did you read the links there?
<Jyothis> faLUCE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-of-life_(product)
<ikonia> jbwiv: run gbd against it to get a better idea
<pfifo> milligan, paste bin your /etc/network/interfaces
<faLUCE> Pici: sorry, I read only the first one
<MonkeyDust> faLUCE  EOL means it is no longer supported, no updates anymore
<user1> hi,mic not working in ubuntu 11.10
<jbwiv> ikonia, you mean gdb?
<uictamale> hey all.. I have ntp installed and it's running, but my computer keeps drifting pretty far.  I just ran ntpdate and it was off by over a minute.  Any ideas?
<faLUCE> MonkeyDust: ok, but are the repositories still active?
<MonkeyDust> faLUCE  not sure http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<user1> hi, how to fix input volume (MIC) in ubuntu 11.10
<Peppe01> Pici, after that what i must do?
<Pici> Peppe01: I don't know, what are you trying to run?
<Peppe01> i wanted to run bit.trip.runner
<Peppe01> i know where are the files, but i don't know how to run it
<Zaitzev> not that "installing" flash player 11 did anything...
 * Zaitzev gives up
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  what was your initial question?
<Pici> Peppe01: Can you pastebin the output that you got?
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: Adobe Flash stopped working in my Google Chrome browser recently, and I mentioned Flash 11 which has 64-bit native support. I THINK I have installed it now, but it's still not working..
<BrandonBolton> Hello guys, I am having trouble connecting to Ubuntu server via ssh or webmin.
<jbwiv> ikonia, if I set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH that way, even gdb segfaults
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: In chrome://plugins it says "Flash - Version: 11.1 r102" yet I can't play flash videos on for example metacafe
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  if it's for Youtube, try this http://www.youtube.com/html5
<pfifo> !webmin | BrandonBolton
<ubottu> BrandonBolton: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<lost_eden> I've just booted the live on an x96 tablet which has an accelerometer/g-meter in it - how might I go about identifying it? I can't seem to see anything that might be it in lsusb/lspci
<izinucs> After coming out of suspend, the top bar (whatever they're calling it these days) is pixelated corrupted.  HOw do I reset it?
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: And to add to my confusion, it looks like flash is "loaded" or whatever. The area where the video is showing doesn't show a "flash is not installed" message.
<Peppe01> Here: /usr/share/bit.trip.runner/Shaders/skinnedunlit00.aeshader
<Peppe01> /usr/share/bit.trip.runner/Effects
<Peppe01> /usr/share/bit.trip.runner/Effects/General.aeefx
<Peppe01> /usr/share/bit.trip.runner/Effects/CvTrails.aeefx
<Peppe01> /usr/share/bit.trip.runner/RUNNER.tga
<Peppe01> /usr/share/bit.trip.runner/Models
<FloodBot1> Peppe01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrandonBolton> pfifo, even before I installed webmin? I couldn't even ssh into it.
<pfifo> BrandonBolton, you should reinstall, leaving webmin out, so that it is a supported configuration
<Fraz> yayz
<BrandonBolton> pfifo, alright I will try that right now.
<Fraz> thats irc installed....
<Fraz> now why is my mouse sensetivity so high
<Fraz> its on the lowest in the settings
<Pici> Peppe01: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  I use Chromium, works fine, maybe this link helps http://www.thewwwblog.com/install-flash-player-google-chrome-browser.html
<leOn> hello
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust, uh, that's for windows
<Zaitzev> AND it's Flash 10
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  correct I was too fast ;)
<Zaitzev> and I'm not using Chromium
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: I also have libflashplayer.so in /opt/google/chrome/plugins (the new one from the Flash 11 tarball)
<leOn> i'm not being able to find any bug report that resembles the problem i'm experiencing. In 11.10, sometimes after i minimize and maximize a window i "loose" the title bar and close/max/min buttons. It appears that the whole window is shifted up and the tittle bar is overlaped by the top panel. Any ideas how to correct this?
<Fraz> how do i open a terminal
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  i wanted to make sure SSH was listening for connections :P
<izinucs> How do I reset/restart the top bar in Unity? You can see what it looks like here.. http://min.us/mSC4Dk23q
<Zaitzev> Fraz: click on the Dash-button, type in terminal
<Fraz> cheers
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  given that its listening for connections on port 22, and given that you can SSH in locally on the box itself, i'm thinking its something in your network blocking it, at least locally
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev I only find help for old flash and ubuntu versions, or for chromium, maybe someone else has better advice or you should use chromium to get things done
<EvilResistance> either that, or your firewall is being stupid
<Zaitzev> izinucs: Try unity --reset in terminal
<Jyothis> leOn: does menu bar and buttons reappear if you hover at the top end of the screen?
<ryannathans> is a Mellanox MHEA28-XSC PCI-E express Infiniband Host Adapter natively supported?
<Zaitzev> it's stupid if I have to change a browser to get something as dumb as flash working.
<Pessimist> Since #flash is unavailable then I'll ask here: Where can I find old Adobe Flash browser plugin versions (for Windows and/or Ubuntu)?
<Zaitzev> Pessimist: adobe.com ?
<pfifo> Pessimist, actually i think its macromedia.com, look in the developers section
<Jyothis> Pessimist: why do you need the old versions again?
<izinucs> Zaitzev: Thanks that worked.. took a while and I thought it was logging me out because of all the screen changes .. but thanks :)
<Zaitzev> Pessimist: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html ..
<Zaitzev> izinucs: np :)
<leOn> Jyothis: don't think so ... i'm only able to correct it after i double click right under the top panel, since it resizes the window and them i double click it again to maximize.
<Jyothis> O hmm. thats odd.
<leOn> Jyothis: seems as if the title bar is going right under the top panel, when it shouldn't
<Jyothis> Ok. does that happen for all windows?
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, welcome back. :-)
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, What would you suggest me doing?
<nishttal2> hi .. my fresh Ubuntu installation was working great till I rebooted and now I am stuck at the grub> prompt.. why would that happen and how can I fix it
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  standby, fixing a lag issue on my end
<gvo> nishttal2: what happens if you press enter?
<nishttal2> gvo, i get the same grub> prompt back
<leOn> and i'm not the only one experiencing this .. a colleague of mine says it's happening the same thing with him. As for which windows .. maybe it's beacause it's what i use more .. but i do see it happening more with chromium-browser and the terminal windows. More with chromium, actually.
<ryannathans> is a Mellanox MHEA28-XSC PCI-E express Infiniband Host Adapter natively supported?
<pfifo> nishttal2, did you installl using a liveUSB ?
<nishttal2> gvo, when i press TAB.. i get a screenfull of commands i can choose from
<nishttal2> pfifo, yes
<Jyothis> Ok leOn.
<nishttal2> pfifo, however, i was able to reboot several times without issue..
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Sure!
<pfifo> nishttal2, you might have put grub's config files on the usb by accident, hell you might of installed the whole thing on the usb. try plugging it back in and see what happens
<leOn> Jyothis: from what i know we're using stock setup, with unity, etc
<gvo> pfifo nishttal2 good point, did you have the usb plugged in when you rebooted?
<Jyothis> Ok, all updates applied?
<Jyothis> leOn: ^
<nishttal2> gvo, pfifo I have 2 disks and setup RAD0 on 2 volumes (grub was installed on this) and RAID 1 on other 2 volumes (no grub on this)
<nishttal2> gvo, pfifo no everything was installed on md0 (RAID0 drive, with sda1 and sdb1 as underlying disks)
<gvo> type in boot at the grub prompt
<pfifo> nishttal2, do you have /boot as a seperate partition on a non-raid device?
<leOn> Jyothis: yep, to the day ... i also notice that if i minimize->maximize a chromium window i get the overlaped top panel. If then i change focus to another window with alt+tab and return focus again to the chromium window with alt-tab, the title bar is correct
<nishttal2> pfifo, no i dont
<`Korvin> EvilResistance, I was able to get the gui working, heres what I had to do:
<gvo> What distro?
<nishttal2> pfifo, gvo i dont have any partition that is NOT RAIDED
<pfifo> nishttal2, is thei sofraid, fakeraid or realraid?
<`Korvin> kill [k|g]dm uninstall nvidia driver, install nvidia driver start kdm
<nishttal2> pfifo, gvo software raid
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  i'm unsure what to do at this point, it could be anything interfering with your SSH connectivity, outbound blocking on machine B, SSH not properly listening on port 22 on Machine A (unlikely per the netstat)
<leOn> so apparently the "shift up" is only happening on the initial redraw of the maximizing window
<pfifo> nishttal2, for soft raid, a non raid /boot is REQUIRED
<nishttal2> pfifo, gvo.. i used the alternate ubuntu disk to create/configure raid
<uictamale> hey all.. I have ntp installed and it's running, but my computer keeps drifting pretty far.  I just ran ntpdate and it was off by over a minute.  Any ideas?
<nishttal2> pfifo, gvo REALLY?? wow that must be it then.. why would it let me install without complaining???
<Jyothis> nishttal2 / pfifo - I had a similar issue and had to force installer to create a 100 MB /boot by hand to get things really starting for 11.10
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, I understand, the outbound blocking could be checked id I tryed to log onto my machine(A) from another machine C, right?
<pfifo> nishttal2, grub is not running properly because it doesnt know anything about RAID, and its configs are on the raid
<leOn> Jyothis: didn't put your name on the last message, hope you don't miss it =)
<gvo> nishttal2: what distro?
<nishttal2> pfifo, Jyothis aaah.. man i tried installing 3 times with the same issue.. now I know
<nishttal2> gvo, 11.10
<Jyothis> leOn: saw that - sounds like a bug :)
<gvo> nishttal2: OK what happens if you type "boot"?
<dime01> yes I fix it !!!!!
<nishttal2> pfifo, Jyothis, gvo so do i need to reinstall the whole thing OR is there a way i can repartition??
<nishttal2> gvo, i dont have access to the box at the moment.. will try once i reach home
<pfifo> nishttal2, you could, copy the /boot on the raid to a suitable place. its probably more trouble than its worth if you dont have any daya to preserve yet
<Jyothis> I went with a reinstall as I didnt have patience to try fixing it on the fly and I dont count myself an expert in that
<gvo> As pifo says it's not nice to run /boot part on anything other than a normal partitions.
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, sshing my machine from a machine C does not seem to work either
<gvo> nishttal2: I'd start over.
<leOn> Jyothis: just tried on a bunch of windows, it's happening with them all. It's not application specific
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, drives me crazy, I hope I am not bugging you.
<nishttal2> gvo, pfifo.. OK but is there way to boot up for now.. so i can copy some data back
<Jyothis> Ok, I would say if you cant find a bug, file one :)
<Jyothis> nishttal2: use a live distro
<zykotick9> uictamale: do you have ntpd setup/running?  "ps aux | grep ntpd"
<leOn> nishttal2: use sysrescuecd
<gvo> nishttal2: maybe a boot or do what Jyothis  says.
<pfifo> nishttal2, no, but you can use a liveCD and then mount the raid by hand to copy /boot
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  then the issue is Machine A.
<uictamale> zykotick9: yup.
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  if you can, can you do me a favor, and (1) disable Gufw, and (2) do sudo iptables -F
<EvilResistance> then try
<Jyothis> leOn: Ok, I would say if you cant find a bug, file one :)
<_Marcus> Is there a changelog for mysql-server anywhere?
<nishttal2> gvo, pfifo, Jyothis, leOn : ok thanks guys.. btw.. does /boot partition mean i install the OS on there or just boot loader?
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, sure, You are the one who is doing the favors here. ;-)
<`Korvin> I have an HDD with ubuntu on it, I need to get a file from /home/derp, however, my home dir is encrypted on that hdd, how can I access those files?
<pfifo> nishttal2, I myself use encrypted root, and i have my /boot burned to a CD for security, you could do the same
<Jyothis> nishttal2: boot only
<leOn> Jyothis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107787/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-is-there-a-way-to-fix-the-maximize-window-malfunction
<pfifo> nishttal2, /boot is only your kernel/initrd and grub's configs
<droid-0854> Kor cryptkeeper?
<leOn> looks like it's something prior to 11.10
<unkr> hey i m unable to start vmware workstation 8.0.1  in kernel 3.2.1    any one help me ???
<gvo> nishttal2: when you set up partitions just make a /boot and a / partition, the install will take care of putting the right stuff in the right places
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, disabling Gufw by this Gui-thing? Switch to Off?
<Jyothis> leOn: ok, good to know
<nishttal2> pfifo, encrypted home is another can of worms... i will often have to remote in to that box.. so then I would have to keep my private key in an unencrypted folder that defeats the purpose and is too much hassle
<EvilResistance> Aufwind:  yes.
<EvilResistance> be right back, got to get some lunch
<`Korvin> droid-0854, would that decrypt the directory?
<pfifo> nishttal2, right, im just saying you 'could' put /boot on a cd even though your not using encryption, it will work for raid too
<lost_eden> nobody got experience with accelerometers? 'find \sys -name position' returns nothing?
<nishttal2> pfifo, yeah the only problem is I do not have a CD drive :)
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, I disabled gufw but `sudo service ufw status` still yields `ufw start/running`. Is this ok or shall I disable the whole firewall? (If yes how do I do that?)
<nishttal2> pfifo, i am doing everything through USB.. i guess i could do a USB /boot
<Fyodorovna> pfifo, advising to put the boot other than the hd is out of the channels norm.
<pfifo> nishttal2, well a usb key would suffice (although since i do it for security a read only media is required for me)
<pfifo> Fyodorovna, what?
<Fyodorovna> pfifo, were you asked for this info?
<nishttal2> gvo.. thats good to know becoz that was my next question .. how do i tell the installer to put OS on / and grub on /boot.. thanks. :)
<traum> Hello, world!
<traum> do you see me?)
<pfifo> Fyodorovna, check the channel logs if you are wonder about the conversation
<nishttal2> pfifo, Jyothis, gvo 100MB enough for /boot?.. more or less?
<desiph3r> does anyone know answer to this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11759311#post11759311
<Jyothis> nishttal2: I have mine at 100
<Fyodorovna> pfifo, you were not you are just advising then when not asked.
<desiph3r> I'm tried everyting to get extended desktop to work
<nishttal2> Jyothis, 100 seems like a lot for /boot
<aezaerth> hello here
<Jyothis> nishttal2: this is alos linked to a bug with certain drive chipset
<Jyothis> as far as I can remember
<pfifo> nishttal2, 100mb is plenty, the kernel image and initrd are small enough to fit on a floppy in most cases
<Fyodorovna> pfifo, under a encryption it ios not needed, and under a regular install provides little protection.
<Fyodorovna> 8is
<nishttal2> Jyothis, pfifo, gvo .. i wish the installer was smart enough to warn me when i tried to install the bootloader on RADI
<Jyothis> nishttal2: I left at 100 on a futuristic perspective
<nishttal2> pfifo, Jyothis ok.. sounds good 100 it is
<pfifo> Fyodorovna, his /boot is on a raid LVM because of setup misconfiguration, he is looking for a way to make his system bootable, there is no non-raid partition available, do you have a suggestion?
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, I deactivated the firewall by `sudo ufw disable`. Now I have to reboot. Back in 2 minutes.
<nishttal2> pfifo, Jyothis, gvo i do have another compiz related issue.. its cosmetic but annoying me a lot
<Jyothis> nishttal2: you are free to experiment with the size, but 100 was what I settled as a comfortable number - ymmv
<Sivik> anyone know how to fix the bug with vsftpd not starting right in ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> pfifo, raid is not my specialty, a lvm has a separate boot partition already I believe, my concern basically with was putting a boot off the hd is not really a norm, but what very few would do.
<Sivik> anyone have any luck getting vsftpd to run correctly?
<_Marcus> Sivik: I am running it fine.
<Sivik> _Marcus, what version?
<venik212> .
<Sivik> I am getting an issue with terminating with status 1
<nishttal2> pfifo, Jyothis, gvo i enabled desktop cube, it works fine.. but when i rotate to the next desktop.. it shows windows from the last desktop for some milliseconds.. enough to cause a flicker.. does anyone know why that is happening
<_Marcus> Sivik: What do you mean?
<nishttal2> pfifo, Jyothis, gvo.. does not happen on 10.10 that i run at work
<Sivik> what version of vsftpd and ubuntu are you running?
<pfifo> Fyodorovna, we need a temporary work around, so putting /boot on a cd is 1 way, until he said he dosent have a CD drive
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Back again!
<Fyodorovna> pfifo, probably a setup that is not really needed overall I suspect, some will jump in without really understanding what thet are doing, oh well. :)
<Jyothis> nishttal2: may be your graphics driver wants a coffee? :)
<_Marcus> Sivik: Ubuntu 11.10 and vsftpd.. well, I am still checking
<pfifo> Fyodorovna, I use it myself with my encrypted root, as you cant sneak a keylogger into an initrd thats on a readonly medium
<nishttal2> nishttal2, its Intel's Sandybridge onboard driver
<nishttal2> Jyothis, ^^^
<venik212> any ideas?
<Jyothis> nishttal2: ok, did you check if it is a reported issue?
<venik212> on how to get WAITING FOR HEADERS to finish?>
<nishttal2> Jyothis, i dont even know how to articulate this :)
<Jyothis> nishttal2: happens :)
<Praxi> In my ongoing effort to switch my windows workstation over to linux, I need something to manage MS SQL servers.  Mainly just simple queries.  I looked @ razor, its nice, but I don't think I want to buy it yet.
<elijah> Can someone who is running Ubuntu 11.10 and Server version: Apache/2.2.20 (Ubuntu) pastebin the output of the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf for me? I seem to have deleted the contents of mine and apache is failing to start with the contents of the Ubuntu one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/apache2/2.2.20-1ubuntu1.2
<_Marcus> Sivik: vsftpd 2.3.2
<Sivik> _Marcus, I have 11.10 and whatever version of vsftpd is installed in the repos and here is the error I get when I try and start it: http://pastebin.com/iV3gyQR5
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, I deactivated ufw (status is inactive now) and tryed to login from the other machine. Same issue.
<elijah> It is just a local development environment for Drupal and other sites
<Sivik> _Marcus, how did you determine the version and how did you instlal it?
<elijah> I need to get virtual hosts working and I think I need some data in the httpd.conf file
<johnm> elijah: you should be able to reinstall the package
<_Marcus> Sivik: I typed "vsftpd -version" to get the version number. I did "sudo apt-get install vsftpd" to install it. It was last year when I installed it though.
<elijah> johnm: k, I can try that. is it apt-get reinstall apache2
<johnm> elijah: ie: apt-get install --reinstall apache 3 (iirc)
<johnm> apache2*
<nishttal2> Jyothis, question about the my RAID setup.. so I have 2 disks.. i create 2 volumes on each.. then setup RAID 0 on sda1, sdb1 and RAID 1 on sdb1, sdb2... wondering if I am getting what i hope for.. .. that if one disk fails, I would still be able to recover data from RAID 1
<_Marcus> Sivik: Can you paste what you get when you type "ps aux | grep vsftpd" please?
<nishttal2> Jyothis, sorry RAID1 on sda2, sdb2
<Sivik> root@NAS:/home/sivik/vsftpd-2.3.5# ps aux | grep vsftpd
<Sivik> root     30382  0.0  0.0   9244   872 pts/0    S+   10:42   0:00 grep --color=auto vsftpd
<Sivik> root@NAS:/home/sivik/vsftpd-2.3.5#
<_Marcus> Next time, pastebin it please.
<Sivik> sorry
<Sivik> http://pastebin.com/iV3gyQR5
<Praxi> elijah, I went and looked at my httpd.conf and its empty
<Sivik> thats the messages in dmesg
<pfifo> nishttal2, that looks fine, but you dont need 2 raids, you can have singel raid contain 2 or more partitions
<mneptok> Sivik: do you have anonymous users using this FTP service, or is everyone that uses it also an acocunt holder?
<elijah> Praxi: Very interesting! thanks a bunch for that
<_Marcus> Sivik: Is anything written to "/var/log/vsftpd.log"?
<Sivik> mneptok, anonymous is disabled but thats not even the issue.
<Antigone3010> hi...
<nishttal2> pfifo, but i want one to be RAID0 for performance and another for RAID1 for reliability
<mneptok> Sivik: why FTP?
<Sivik> _Marcus, not, its empty
<AcidRain> under ubuntu, i have the issue where i cant access subdirectories on my ftp server under the user ftpuser.  i get 550 directory does not exist. what i dont understand, is why? cant be permissions. the home directory doesnt belong to ftpuser. and the upload folder doesnt either, but ftpuser can do anything to that folder
<Praxi> I'm running a openerp server through that apache, so I know its doing something, is it possible its getting info from somewhere else?
<Sivik> mneptok, what do you mean why ftp?
<elijah> johnm: Thanks, I ran it and it went great, but the httpd.conf file was not updated so based on what Praxi said I think it ships empty
<_Marcus> mneptok: The issue he is having is that it wont start up and is terminating with status code 1
<Antigone3010> i'd like to know, is there a way to download ubuntu packages ? i try to install some on a offline machine, i have to use a usb stick
<pfifo> nishttal2, your not going to get any performance from a sotfraid, you need realraid for that
<mneptok> Sivik: i mean "why use FTP when SFTP is far easier and also encrypted?"
<elijah> I guess I need to figure something else out about why virtual hosts are not working then
<AcidRain> btw, im using ftpdpro
<AcidRain> no wait. im using pureftpd :)
<Sivik> mneptok, wow, i'm stupid, didn't even think about that.
<johnm> elijah: it definately ships with content. Does the file exist - but it's empty? if so, remove it. Buit you should now have a httpd.conf.dist which you can copy in its place
<nishttal2> pfifo, Jyothis so my rationale was to put everything on RAID0 and hourly incremental backups of everything to RAID1
<mneptok> Sivik: sudo apt-get install openssh-server. done.
<Sivik> mneptok, thats way easier and I totally forgot you could do it without needing any additional software
<Sivik> yea, ssh is already running.
<_Marcus> Sivik: Are you using the newest vsftpd version?
<mneptok> Sivik: then all users need are accounts and FTP clients that do SFTP (e.g. Filezilla)
<nishttal2> pfifo, yeah nothing beats realraid.. but i read somewhere that software raid0 would give better read/write than no raid at all
<elijah> johnm: Yeah, it exists but is empty, i will remove it
<Sivik> mneptok, I just didn't think about using sftp
<Sivik> that makes too much damn sense.
<Sivik> duh
<Sivik> _Marcus, installing from repos, its 2.3.2
<Sivik> but it doesn't matter
<mneptok> Sivik: problem solved. go remove vsftpd stuffs.
<Sivik> _Marcus, I will just use sftp
<johnm> elijah: check there isn't a .dist version next to it now. If not, delete it and reinstall.
<_Marcus> Sivik: Well if vsftpd wont start up, how will sftp work?
<Sivik> _Marcus, cause ssh is already running.  I just logged into sftp without any issues.
<_Marcus> Sivik: Oh. Okay
<elijah> johnm: There wasn't a dist version, I deleted it, reinstalled and it did not put the file back
<Sivik> mneptok, too early, just not thinking well.
<pfifo> nishttal2, raid0 isnt going to provide any performance, raid1 will provide a bit better read performance under a few circumstances, neither provide write performance (use raid 5 for that)
<elijah> johnm: What does yours say, if you have one?
<mneptok> Sivik: i asked that initial question because i see *tons* of people trying to install FTP without really needing it all.
<Sivik> mneptok, yea, I always forget about sftp
<Sivik> I should know better
<mneptok> Sivik: IOW, you hardly made an uncommon mistake.
<Sivik> i'm a darn admin for a large company after all
<nishttal2> pfifo, so why would anyone ever do RAID0
<Sivik> RAID0 = bad
<johnm> elijah: let me see if I have an install - 11.04?
<pfifo> nishttal2, raid0 increases disk space
<Sivik> pfifo, sorta
<elijah> johnm: 11.10
<Sivik> pfifo, just allows one partition accross multiple drives
<mneptok> Sivik: "remote file access with end-to-end encryption has been anabled." <--- then point it out on the performance review.
<nishttal2> Sivik, why is RAID0 bad?
<liam__> ny one know where i can  get the skype 2.1 package
<Sivik> cause its stripping and its not got any redundancy
<Sivik> almost nullifies the point of RAID
<nishttal2> Sivik, yeah but I am backing up the RAID0 volume to RAID1 for redundancy
<Sivik> Thats what RAID10 is for
<pfifo> nishttal2, then you should just make one big raid1
<SunTsu> Sivik: no, because it gives you more space and faster access, so RAID0 is good for large filespaces, you don't need redundancy on
<nishttal2> pfifo, problem is it RAID1 would have slow writes
<Sivik> SunTsu, yea, thats true but I personally thing its dumb to just run RAID0
<mneptok> nishttal2: you can use LVM to do the job of RAID0
<pfifo> nishttal2, raid10 is an option, but since you only have 2 disks, your not gaining any performance, you would need 4 disks for that
<elijah> johnm: Nevermind, httpd.conf is deprecated, apache2.conf is where it is at now a ways - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5680993#post5680993
<nishttal2> pfifo, Sivik .. another reason i had setup this way is because the 2 disks I have are of different sizes.. 1TB and 1.5 TB
<Praxi> elijah, so I wasn't crazy!
<zykotick9> mneptok: the one with all the "good" alternatives today ;)
<nishttal2> so i have 850GB on each allocated to RAID1 and the remaining on each totals to 650GB RAID0 volume
<SunTsu> Sivik: it depends on what you need. As long as you know what you're doing it's OK. I wouldn't count on RAID as "data security measure" anyway, RAID is good for keeping a server running in case of HD failure, but it daoesn't make backup obsolete anyhow
<johnm> elijah: ah, explains it :)
<Sivik> SunTsu, yea, backups are always needed
<Sivik> We have customer that are like, We have raid, we don't need backups and then their raid fails multiple drives, full data loss
<elijah> Praxi: nope, and neither am I (thank goodness), they left it there for historical reasons I suppose.
<pfifo> nishttal2, the slight performance you gain from a softraid isnt worth the effort your putting into this.
<venik212> any ideas how to get rid of the WAITING FOR HEADERS stuck situation?
<elijah> johnm and praxi - thanks for your help
<nishttal2> pfifo, well i was thinking performance (if at all) was just a side effect.. main goal was backup/redundancy
<SunTsu> Sivik: it's like a friend of mine: "Oh, I have a airbag, I don't need a safety belt"
<ryannathans> is a Mellanox MHEA28-XSC PCI-E express Infiniband Host Adapter natively supported?
<Sivik> yea
<SunTsu> "an airbag", of course
<Sivik> I know what you mean SunTsu
<sipior> SunTsu: cute :-)
<sipior> i may steal that.
<pfifo> nishttal2, redundancy is a real benefit of raid1, but the raid0 isnt redundant so theres no need for it
<nishttal2> pfifo, yeah but RAID0 is helping my combine the disparate disks i have into 1 volume
<sipior> nishttal2: look into lvm.
<pfifo> nishttal2, no its not, raid 1 can combine all the disks, without raid0
<Ca11um> How can I remove the Guest access?
<Ca11um> And make it so only users may login
<SunTsu> sipior: steal what exactly?
<sipior> SunTsu: "Oh, I have a airbag, I don't need a safety belt"
<MonkeyDust> Ca11um  http://askubuntu.com/questions/28165/how-do-i-remove-the-guest-session-option-from-the-shutdown-menu#28167
<diverdude> What program can i invoke from shell to view an image?
<AcidRain> ok question about  my ftp server, i think i found the issue.
<jpds> diverdude: eog.
<AcidRain> <Anonymous /media/Server2/My_Documents>, but i have allow ftpuser, but deny all
<rice_> 可以用中文吗？
<jpds> !cn | rice_
<ubottu> rice_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<AcidRain> is ftpuser being treated as anonymous?
<sipior> diverdude: "display" is the classic choice.
<sipior> diverdude: you'll need imagemagick installed.
<SunTsu> sipior: it's something called "risk compensation", http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risk_compensation - acting stupid because you deem to be safe
<nishttal2> pfifo, raid1 doesnt need both disks to be of the same size?
<Aufwind> If I may ask, is somone here an expert in setting up an ssh server on an ubuntu machine? I desperately need some help to figure out why I cannot login onto my machine (A) from an other machine (B) although I can login from machine A to machine B succesfully by ssh.
<nishttal2> sipior, can you point me to a link that i can read up about lvm
<sipior> SunTsu: i just found the quotation humorous. sorry i said anything.
<pfifo> nishttal2, you may want to make 5 500gb partitions and merge them all as a single raid5, then you make use of all the disk space, and get redundancy, and youll get more diskspace than a raid 1 would provide
<diverdude> sipior: thx
<sipior> nishttal2: for starters: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/
<mneptok> nishttal2: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<SunTsu> sipior: er, no need to be sorry, that "acting stupid" was coined on that friend of mine. Do what you like with that quote ;)
<nishttal2> pfifo, sipior mneptok thanks all good ideas.. i have some reading ahead of me :).
<MonkeyDust> Ca11um  this is less drastic http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/11/remove-the-guest-session-from-the-logon-screen-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<pfifo> nishttal2, actually dis regard that, if your 1.5 tb drive failed, it would ruin the raid
<Ca11um> Thanks MonkeyDust.
<AcidRain> can anyone help me with this issue?
<nishttal2> pfifo, yeah i was thinking that.. ok thanks
<mneptok> nishttal2: negates having to buy RAID hardware or hope that the Linux drivers for said hardware are functional
<Ca11um> Does Catalyst Control Center come by default with Ubuntu, if you're using an ATI card?
<mneptok> Ca11um: no
<Ca11um> My friend can't seem to find it, he has a problem with screen scaling
<Ca11um> overscan or somin
<Ca11um> I don't recall installing it myself, but I have it
<nishttal2> mneptok, pfifo sipior actually my motherboard supports raid.. but i am told thats fake raid and worse than what Ubuntu will do
<mneptok> Ca11um: is that person using the proprietary ATI drivers, or the FLOSS "radeon" driver.
<Ca11um> The former
<pfifo> nishttal2, fakeraid support in linux is not very good
<mneptok> Ca11um: dunno if CCC comes with the proprietary drivers. i use "radeon:
<sipior> nishttal2: my general feeling is: if you really want hardware raid, buy a decent high-end card. the crap on most motherboards does not really qualify. you'll likely have better performance, and fewer bytes will come up missing with software raid.
<nishttal2> pfifo, if i setup a LVM.. can i have the /boot partition on there
<applesouce> Hey I need help, my Ubuntu doesn't show my USB Drive
<pfifo> nishttal2, no, /boot needs to be on a non LVM volume
<nishttal2> sipior, no budget :-)
<mgsk> Hi, all. How do I make sure a service is going to start up when the server is restarted, sshd for example?
<sipior> nishttal2: well, that makes your decision very simple :-)
<pfifo> nishttal2, softraid that your already using IS lvm
<mneptok> nishttal2: yes, you can. but it's a really bad idea as then you get into chicken/egg problems.
<mgsk> Last time I restarted my server, I couldn't ssh back in xD
<nishttal2> pfifo, ok.. the wikipedia article is misleading then... The installers for the Arch Linux, CrunchBang, Debian, Fedora, Gentoo, Mandriva, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Pardus, Slackware, SLED, SLES, and Ubuntu distributions are LVM-aware and can install a bootable system with a root filesystem on a logical volume
<elijah> johnm and praxi - It appears httpd.conf isn't actually deprecated but just for user configurations - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2567432/ubuntu-apache-httpd-conf-or-apache2-conf
<mneptok> nishttal2: it's not misleading. because you can in theory, but never should in practice.
<pfifo> nishttal2, afaik grub does not support lvm, but I could be wrong
<nishttal2> ok :)
<Aufwind> EvilResistance, Dude, you deserve a cake or something. It works now. I don't now why, but something you told me must have delivered the solution. Thanks a loooot!
<mneptok> nishttal2: the booting kernel lives in /boot. that kernel knows how to deal with LVM. if it's on an LVM volume itself .... chicken/egg.
<rzx237> mgsk: run nmap against your server can show if it running the sshd
<sipior> mneptok: the default ubuntu installer puts /boot on lvm. that's what initrd is for.
<EvilResistance> i betcha it was the iptables -F :p
<mgsk> rzx237: I want to be sure it's set up to automatically start.
<EvilResistance> anyways...
<sipior> mneptok: in fact, i just did it ten minutes ago :-)
<applesouce> Can somebody help me with my Problem? Ubuntu isn't showing my USB-Drive
<mneptok> sipior: and it's a bad idea.
<pfifo> sipior, but if the initrd is on an lvm, chicken/egg
<nishttal2> mneptok, i see.. i burnt my hands with this problem over the last 2 weeks.. ubuntu would boot up fine 2-3 times and then i would get a grub> prompt... now i know why
<sipior> mneptok: you're mistaken.
<[[thufir]]> anyone get phishing attempts from #ubuntu users?  very odd.
<mneptok> sipior: i assure you, i am not. :)
<pfifo> [[thufir]], report them in #freenode please
<sipior> mneptok: well, at least you're confident in your ignorance. of course, that's the problem.
<Ca11um> [[thufir]], for your free trial just enter your credit card details below
<rzx237> mgsk: I'm sure openssh-server put upstart info in /etc/init/ssh.conf
<carl-eric> Is it possible to make Unity's urgent notifications (the wiggling icons in the launcher) stay urgent until I actually change to that window? Right now they wiggle for a second and a half, and if I don't look during that time I miss it. The faint glow that remains around the icon is almost unnoticeable to me.
<sipior> mneptok: perhaps you would care to explain why the ubuntu installer selects that as a default? what do you know that they do not?
<CharminTheMoose> How do I switch off rsyslog during the boot process and just let the contents of dmesg be saved? Am trying to boot ubuntu 11.04 in 44MB RAM VM. Tryiing to hit 32MB of RAM..
<sipior> mneptok: perhaps you should tell them.
<[[thufir]]> lol.  no, it was odd. he was only logged onto #ubuntu, but really wanted my fb/gmail info.    seems like #ubuntu wouldn't be the place to look for that stuff.
<mneptok> sipior: i have. when i worked there. but it's a d-i inheritance no one wants to dance with.
<Ca11um> Will it be possible for me to get my Microsoft headset to work on Ubuntu?
<Ca11um> Currently I cannot hear any sound whatsoever, as my monitor has no inbuilt sound
<Ca11um> speakers*
<op1um56> cant seem to join freenode?
<mneptok> sipior: hence, myself and other Senior Ubuntu Support Analysts for Canonical always recommended against it, with the full blessing of the dev team.
<op1um56> set +i mode
<pfifo> op1um56, /join #freenode
<AcidRain> my ftp server WILL work if i add each individual directory to conf to allow listing and downloading. how can i stop from adding 3000 directories to config?
<MonkeyDust> Ca11um  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<sipior> mneptok: and yet you made the installer...
<op1um56> your the best
<op1um56> thnank
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, I solved my earlier problem - create a launcher with alacarte, then navigate to the launcher and run it. after that unity's dash will find it
<mneptok> sipior: no, Debian did. as i said.
<zlynx> hi guys, need some help on citrix client ..anybody has ideas on the error like network dial=up is not connecting..
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  i'm glad alacarte did the trick => <3 alacarte
<sipior> mneptok: ah, well they know what they're doing, at least. anyway, this isn't going anywhere.
<rzx237> I can't find package prism/xulrunner in oneiric, where is it going to?
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  OT: about the only thing that keeps me from using Unity, is the absence of a notification area, where I can see radiotray and liferea
<pfifo> !citrix | zlynx
<ubottu> zlynx: For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<Sach> Trying to open Facebook in Ubuntu 11.04.  Page loads for half a second then just stops, and the screen remains blank.  Any solution please?
<UrB> Sach: MTU settings
<zlynx> ubottu: i believe i've already installed the client successfuly.. my problem is connecting to it's ica files ..
<ubottu> zlynx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sach> UrB, what is that please?
<UrB> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<pfifo> !details | zlynx
<ubottu> zlynx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<UrB> adjust that from router -> should work
<hydester> is there any robust file copy/queuing program that will do things like retry attempts to connect to remote server via cifs?  just looking around before rolling my own features to my current copy script
<Sach> UrB: Thanks.  Is there a way to test my current MTU settings?
<UrB> 1492 worked for me
<MonkeyDust> hydester  rsync has plenty options
<q0s> i am running a harddrive check atm and during this my system is / partition gets full because /var/www/messages|kern.log|syslog is about 30gb. is there a way to disable logging?
<UrB> it should be automatic, but sometimes the network devices just don't work together
<Ca11um> Thanks for the help guys, got sound sorted
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, I'm just about to the point where I consider Unity usable. Took me some days of configuring and tinkering to get to the level of features (not just usability) I had previously on gnome2
<Ca11um> Ubuntu had the wrong hardware set by default
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, any idea about the "urgent" icons? :-)
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  nah, i use gnome-classic ;)
<pfifo> q0s, delete the logfile, most programs that create logs, only append to existing files, and if the file doesnt exist, then logging = disabled. Im 90% sure klog operates like this
<q0s> pfifo, i did via console and "rm". but i recreated them and set the proper permissions. the wired thing is that "df" shows that there is still no free space. and i am sure i delete the right files ;) "baobab" clearly showed it
<zykotick9> Sach UrB do either of you know a method of "test my current MTU settings"?  I found where you can set it if ifconfig, but can't find and perference in ifconfig's output.  couldn't find a proc for specifically mtu either :(
<applesouce> Please help my USB-Drive isn't shown by Ubuntu
<pfifo> q0s, are you out of inodes? `df -i`
<q0s> pfifo, /dev/sda6            3276800  433327 2843473   14% /
<Sach> zykotick9:  I dont know, but i think this will help me too!
<zykotick9> Sach: UrB then man page just references the setting of mtu
<pfifo> q0s, then something is using your diskspace, du program can be used to find out what is taking up so much space
<q0s> pfifo, yeah. but i am using the gui application "baobob". its default in ubuntu and it showed me the huge 3 log files before. the wired thing is that baobob shows that there should be plenty of space but df shows its full. and the system feels as it is full. firefox is a pain currently. all at slowmotion. but the cpu is only at 20%
<syddraf> I found a page that describes a way to disable the tap-to-click functionality of my trackpad, but when i run the provided script, I receive this error: http://pastebin.com/yA5015Qz  Which package do I need to install in order to make this work?
<philipballew> If I want to test the upstream kernel for a bug on my 64 bit system. What deb would I download http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-rc7-precise/
<pfifo> q0s, I dont trus baobob, use du please
<MrSassyPants> Hey, what's the least problematic way to install a newer version of something on 10.04lts ?
<friktion> As a programmer and an computer nerd, please help a bro get into space :) http://metroinspace.com/se/view/cpys/Space_bat_fick_sin_chans_Far_jag go in there and vote, sorry for spamming but i need every vote i can collect :) thanks allot
<q0s> pfifo, ok. mom
<kion> Good Morning, I did a fresh Ubuntu install on my computer wich has an Nvidia GTX 260M video card, and under the aditional drivers
<Sach> How do I know if my MTU settings in ubuntu 11.04 are good?
<zykotick9> MrSassyPants: 1st check if there is a backport (there probably won't be), 2nd go looking for lucid PPAs (and hope for the best)
<kion> The system shows me 4 choices
<MrSassyPants> zykotick9, whats a lucid ppa
<kion> Which one should I install?
<zykotick9> MrSassyPants: Lucid is the codename for 10.04
<ROBOT1024> Good night
<zykotick9> MrSassyPants: see "/msg ubottu backports" and "/msg ubottu ppa" for details.  good luck.  sometime "latest" of something isn't the best.
<kion> Nvidia version 173   or  Current or actualizations post launch??
<kion> I am confused
<pfifo> kion, try the current
<kion> pfifo: thanks, what are the differences anyway?
<kion> pfifo: Can I  change that in the future? :)
<pfifo> kion, between 173 and current, the current supports more cards. im not sure what the other 2 are
<pfifo> kion, yes you can try them all 1 by 1 if you like
<kion> pfifo: Ok thanks!
<pfifo> kion, but current should be all you need
<zykotick9> kion: does one say "recommended"?
<races> Hi Everyone, My ubuntu system is taking very long to load when I initiate it. I have installed bootchart and hosted the image here http://www.filedropper.com/races-t410-oneiric-20120310-1_1 . Is this the right place to ask these questions?
<kion> pfifo: Yes the one that sais Current
<pfifo> zykotick9, current is recommended (i use nvidia too)
<q0s> pfifo, how do i limit the output to just show the files over ... lets say ... 1gb?
<kion> zykotick9: the problem with me is that I have had random X crashes with Nvidia drivers, and that was the reason I decided to do a fresh install!
<Bruce___> Cannot access Facebook.  How do I know if this due to bad mtu settings?
<zykotick9> races: are bootchart images to large for imagebin (it is an image right)?  i'm no help, but i would have been interested to see it - but captcha download, no thanks ;).
<pfifo> q0s, use sort to list by size, something like this du -chs * | sort -n
<kion> zykotick9: I will try version current, and not mess with downloading and installing the driver from Nvidias webpage as I did before.
<UrB> Bruce___: by adjusting it lower from the router - if it helps, that was the cause
<kion> zykotick9: Will see how that impacts glxgears
<Bruce___> UrB : Thanks,  suggestions for how to do that?
<pfifo> q0s, actually to revers sort by size this is ideal du -cs * | sort -nr
<zykotick9> kion: glxgears is a terrible test - but one i just all the time ;)
<UrB> Bruce___: that depends on your type of router
<zykotick9> s/just/use/
<UrB> usually it's fairly easy to find
<races> zykotick9: the image is really big, that is why I uploaded there. I wrote in the ubuntu forum and posted the picture and it was impossible for people to read it. that is why I used that hosting place to put the picture. what other service can I use to show you the picture?
<UrB> open the admin web page and look around
<kion> zykotick9:  do you know a better test?
<Bruce___> urB: do u mean my router ip address?
<zykotick9> races: !paste suggests http://imagebin.org/?page=add for images, have you tried it?
<zykotick9> kion: well, running somesort of demanding 3d application is one way ;)
<kion> maybe OpenArena and showing FPS.. or FlightGear!
<zykotick9> kion: glxgears will be greatly affected by any hsync you might be running!
<sw0rdfish> oh oh what does this mean?
<Thraspic> I made my first icon theme, which is working fine, except that gimp.png is not being used by gimp, it's still using its usual icon.  Should I name it something other than gimp.png?  Or does gimp need to be told to use the system icon theme?
<sw0rdfish> [99593.256800] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -110
<Bruce___> UrB: I know mt gateway IP address if that helps?
<Bruce___> *my
<zykotick9> kion: OpenArena is ok, it's the Quake3 engine remember (so rather low h/w requirements)
<UrB> Bruce___: you haven't ever changed your router settings?
<Bruce___> UrB:  No
<races> I did not know that service before.... here it goes http://imagebin.org/203055
<pfifo> races, what was your original question?
<kion> zykotick9:  ok time to restart to activate the driver, I will be back in 30 seconds!
<races> My system (Ubuntu) is taking too long to boot... I want help to make load faster
<pa> hi, please help. I updated ubuntu, but the stupid installer didnt realize once again that grub was installed in a different disk. now i get grub rescue>
<pa> i tried to boot from rescue, setting the root first
<EvilResistance> races, define "too long to boot"
<pfifo> races, how long is 'long'
<EvilResistance> erm
<pa> then the prefix to boot/grub
<EvilResistance> pa ^
<EvilResistance> mishighlight
<pa> but if i do insmod linux, i get symbol not found "grub_mm_base"
<pa> any idea?
<q0s> pfifo, wired. http://pastebin.com/9XpmweD7
<races> Approx 1 min and 20 seconds... My computer is a lebovo t410 with an I7 processor and 4gb of ram...
<pa> i tried to google, but got no helop
<pa> people with this problem eventually had to use livecd
<pa> and i cant
<pa> as i have no cd drive anymore
<pa> and the machine doesnt boot from usb
<skmsmslk> where to c++ language and compile ?
<goldins> pa: your best bet is to just say root (hd0,x) kernel (hd0,x)/you/can/tab/complete/here initrd (hd0,x)/you/can/tab/complete/here/too boot
<oneadvent_> how do i get an ubuntu phone??
<goldins> oneadvent_: you get a phone and install ubuntu on it.
<oneadvent_> goldins: can you link me and will it work on verizon in usa?
<goldins> oneadvent_: no, and no.
<UrB> Bruce___: seems you can also set it at computer -> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/03/ifconfig-7-examples-to-configure-network-interface/
<pfifo> q0s, run a filesystem check
<UrB> Bruce___: 6. there
<oneadvent_> goldins: :)
<pa> goldins, you mean set root, set kernel and set initrd?
<pa> then boot?
<UrB> try that with value 1492
<pa> i try
<goldins> pa: yep, that's what the grub menu.lst says
<swick> I cant play any video on ubuntu 12.04. It seems like the xserver is crashing and the lightdm login screen gets shown. I redirected the output to a file and it says: [0x7f89cc001268] xcb_xv vout display error: X server failure
<swick> vlc: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :0.0.
<luisr> can anyone please tell me the channel for aricrack.ng polease
<luisr> please
<goldins> pa: there's a command in there to read files (it might be cat, but I forget) and then you can tab complete the location of menu.lst and see what it says, follow it's example
<Bruce___> UrB: Thanks
<pfifo> races, is there any paticular place in the boot sequence that it hangs for a 'long' time? you may need to boot without 'quiet splash' to get feedback
<savid> does anyone here use maximus?  I'm having this weird issue with gnome-terminal on multiple monitors.  It seems that when I maximize it moves the window to my main monitor, so I'm not able to maximize on my secondary monitor.  Any ideas why this happens?
<LjL> luisr: it's very imaginatively named #aircrack-ng
<q0s> pfifo, i am doing this with another drive, which imho makes the logs go crazy and using up all space. besides this, its about my / partition. i need to umount it check the fs, right?
<luisr> lol thanks
<hariom> Is there any tool for generating RSS feeds? I know a lot of RSS readers but not any RSS generator. A tool which provides few default template for adding title, link description etc
<`Korvin> ls
<pfifo> q0s, yes, you cant check a mounted filesystem, you can `sudo touch /forcefsck` and reboot
<`Korvin> habbit
<pa> goldins, i get error no loaded kernel
<pa> i mean i can only "set" kernel
<pa> if i try "linux" i get unknown command
<pa> and if i insmod linux i get symbol not found grub_mm_base
<donsd> sudo -s changes user to root, how do I change back to regular user?
<LjL> donsd: exit
<`Korvin> my grub broke, and I reverted back to windows boot loader, how can I fix grub?
<donsd> LjL Thanks. Only way?
<pfifo> !grub | `Korvin
<ubottu> `Korvin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<crunchybumble> in grep regex \. doesn't seem to escape a period. Example: grep .*\.txt$ will grap file.txt and also notatxt
<pfifo> donsd, ctrl+d
<LjL> donsd: why, what's wrong with it?
<donsd> Oh, I see what you are saying.
<donsd> Thank you,  LjL.
<`Korvin> can't you just type exit?
<cancer> i can't get into kubuntu, i tried this http://paste.ubuntu.com/880630/
<donsd> I thought he meant to exit Linux.
<races> pfifo: it doesnt look like any particular process is taking too long. According to what i read, the gray line means the process is iddle, so i dont understand why it takes so long
<q0s> pfifo, thanks. can i abort an filesystem check when its currently searching for bad blocks?
<crunchybumble> ah. \\. you need to escape the backslash, so that its read as \.
<pfifo> q0s, are you doing a filesystem check on / now?
<carl-eric> How can I turn on "emulate3buttons" in Unity?
<cancer> ! i can't get into kubuntu, i tried this http://paste.ubuntu.com/880630/ | #ubuntu
<ubottu> cancer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cancer> :D
<q0s> pfifo, no. another drive. no system partition... an old storage drive.
<cancer> ANYONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<upset> Installed Live Android to a usb. Formatting options in nautilus and gparted are gone. How do I clean this thing?
<pfifo> q0s, yes you can cancel it
<`Korvin> pfifo, I ran boot-repair, and thats what made me only able to boot windows7
<syddraf> I found a page that describes a way to disable the tap-to-click functionality of my trackpad, but when i run the provided script, I receive this error: http://pastebin.com/yA5015Qz  Which package do I need to install in order to make this work?
<mneptok> !repeat | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cancer> mneptok: i can't get into kubuntu, i tried this http://paste.ubuntu.com/880630/
<rick_> h
<StevenX> Hi. If I am using FreeNX to connect to my computer (FreeNX uses SSH), will my data be safe even from people on my wifi network?
<pfifo> races, is it waiting for drives/partitions to become available that arent connected to your system?
<orionsonofneptun> l
<q0s> pfifo, dmesg | tail works. there is always a fresh output about drive errors of the drive i am currently checking. where does this data come from? i mean it has to be read somewhere
<MK``> What precisely is the 'cached' ram listed in system monitor? Just stuff it's loaded into ram that you've used before but hasn't been swapped?
<mneptok> cancer: do NOT repeat your question every minute.
<pfifo> q0s, the data dmesg outputs is generated by the kernel using the function printk()
<Praxi> hmm if I disable libnotify in pidgin, will that disable it showing tray icon on new messages too?  really all I want is no tray icon for login/logout messages.
<AcidRain> how do i clear all of my preferences for firefox. its stopping me from logging into my squirrelmail email because its making my username in caps :/
<zykotick9> !atemyram | MK``
<ubottu> MK``: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<hariom> Is there any tool for generating RSS feeds? I know a lot of RSS readers but not any RSS generator. A tool which provides few default template for adding title, link description etc
<AcidRain> clearing all private data didnt work -.-
<AcidRain> epic fail on firefox
<races> pfifo: That question is way over my knowledge. What is the easy way to know if the system is waiting for drives/partitions?
<upset> Asking again: Installed Live Android to a usb. Formatting options in nautilus and gparted are gone. How do I clean this thing?
<pfifo> races, look at /etc/fstab and see if any drives are missing
<cancer> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/880630/
<MK``> Thank you zykotick9
<mneptok> upset: this is Ubuntu support only.
<AcidRain> support my ubuntu question
<upset> mneptok: I need ubuntu support.
<orionsonofneptun> ok folks please help me get the proper firmware for broadcom bcm4318
<q0s> cancer is a pretty tasteless name -.-
<AcidRain> me too
<orionsonofneptun> wifi card
<pfifo> !broadcom | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cancer> bazhang: i tried this and now stuck, i still haven't solved my issue.
<upset> I need to erase this drive. That's an ubuntu question because I need to do it in ubuntu.
<orionsonofneptun> so is my pee pee
<orionsonofneptun> ive been to that link it dont work son
<upset> orionsonofneptun: Really? You know you're not supposed to talk like that.
<orionsonofneptun> sorry
<szal> orionsonofneptun: define 'dont work'
<mneptok> upset: gParted
<uictamale> hey all.. I have ntp installed and it's running, but my computer keeps drifting pretty far.  I just ran ntpdate and it was off by over a minute.  Any ideas?
<upset> mneptok: I just said that it wasn't an option in gparted.
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> How do I set an Ubuntu Partition as bootable? (Windows is a jerk)
<mneptok> uictamale: if ntp is actually running, ntpdate will fail.
<upset> mneptok: Gparted is saying it's all unallocated.
<AcidRain> i just want my firefox passwords to be erased and actually be erased
<AcidRain> how do i do this?
<upset> Acidrain: Erase config folders?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Try firefox preferences
<mneptok> upset: the the Live Android install you did borked things badly. try asking the Android people.
<uictamale> mneptok: Interesting.. then it appears ntpd is crapping out for some reason.
<orionsonofneptun> terminal says command not found
<Sivik> EpsilonSigmaUltr, use fdisk /dev/sda#
<OneFix_Work> I've got a problem with Compiz on 11.10...it doesn't seem to be working with Gnome Classic
<Sivik> then there is an option to set bootable
<mneptok> AcidRain: mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-backup
<orionsonofneptun> ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> And what does that command do?
<AcidRain> mneptok: so i have to lose all of my firefox preferences just to erase a password?
<upset> mneptok: There is absolutely no safe thing to do for situations like this? I have to go crying to the Android kids?
<mneptok> AcidRain: no, you can go into the Firefox prefs and delete a single password. but you asked how to clear data.
<pfifo> orionsonofneptun, `sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source` is all I had todo to get the driver working
<q0s> AcidRain, u can delete them in the privacy settings of your ff.
<orionsonofneptun> it should identify card
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Sorry to be questioning, but I run a server on this computer
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> so I need to be careful
<AcidRain> q0s: that dont work. firefox is haxing me
<races> pfifo: there are two drives missing /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6... what shoud I do?
<AcidRain> i have no option but to delete everything it appears
<mneptok> upset: gParted works for the vast majority of people. they do not lose the ability to format. so ... what caused you to have this issue? seemingly Android. that makes it an Android problem.
<AcidRain> all my plugins will be lost =(
<q0s> AcidRain, what does it do exactly?
<pfifo> races, can youi pastebin youe fstab, let me check it before I advise you
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> afk
<StevenX> Hi. If I am using FreeNX to connect to my computer (FreeNX uses SSH), will my data be safe even from people on my wifi network?
<rzx237> orionsonofneptun: I was using broadcom 4318 two years ago, I tought b43-fwcutter package did everything for me
<AcidRain> on the squirrelmail interface, it saves my password and username from another site. and its in caps. so i cant login
<AcidRain> clearing all private data doesnt work
<trism> AcidRain: you can always export your bookmarks before doing anything, so you don't lose them
<AcidRain> but this is the 2nd time this has happened. when will an update be available
<races> pfifo: Do you want me to send you the link here?
<pfifo> races, yes please
<upset> mneptok: I mean, I just wrote the iso to it with a typical dd blah of blah
<mneptok> upset: you wrote the Android ISO to *what*?
<carl-eric> I have configured my marble mouse according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB with the xorg.conf.d file. The file is read, the right options scroll by in the xorg log, but the middle mouse button emulation (by pressing left+right) does not work. Any ideas?
<q0s> AcidRain, i would think that your whole ff profile has messed up. export your bookmarks and the other stuff u need, then backup the old profile and delete ~/.mozilla . after this let ff create a new one
<races> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/U9MtnyFY
<upset> mneptok: To a usb drive. /dev/sdc
<upset> mneptok: Computer dying. Forgive me if I'm suddenly gone
<mneptok> upset: caffiene beckoning. back at you.
<AcidRain> q0s: its my plugins i dont want to reconfigure
<AcidRain> i have no bookmarks lol
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> unafk
<UrB> Bruce___: did it help?
<pfifo> races, no sda5 and 6 are you root and swap, their not missing. and thats not why your system is taking time too boot. are you running any extra startup scripts on boot? whats in your /etc/rc.local
<orionsonofneptun> ok its installed the os says firmware still missing is thier an activation commad or what next
<Bruce___> UrB:  Not really...still trying to figure it out   :s
<q0s> AcidRain, sorry, i dont know exactly where those settings are stored. but the most practical solution is to create a new one. otherwise u can spend hours with keeping some of the files in ~/.mozilla and to test if everything went fine
<pfifo> AcidRain, I know where passwords are sored
<AcidRain> q0s: too late. lol
<zacarias> I can't see thumbnail previews in Nautilus (neither in Gnome-Shell nor in Unity)
<AcidRain> pfifo: for future reference, where?
<rzx237> orionsonofneptun: yes you need the firmware, try to find it on google: broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<races> pfifo: I am very sorry for malinterpreting the file. My rc.local does nothing it only says exit 0... do you want me to copy it and paste it on pastebin?
<pfifo> AcidRain, edit->prefrences->security->saved passwords->remove all
<orionsonofneptun> under system hardware additanal drivers it is not present i just used terminal to install driver what the heck
<AcidRain> pfifo: great, could ahve told me that 10seconds ago
<pfifo> races, no thats the default. I dont see anything that could be slowing your boot process, are you sure something is slowing it down? have you ever booted a different linux distro faster?
<orionsonofneptun> i just installed it why wont it sho up
<rzx237> orionsonofneptun: what did you install?
<q0s> AcidRain, i told you that you can delete them in the settings.
<AcidRain> ok, one last question for today. how do i make a cron job not send me an email when it completes?
<sadov> hoe do yo will feel if you got an obituary at your front door :D
<pfifo> AcidRain, make sure the command doesnt produce any output
<AcidRain> so what do i google search for? outputless cron job?
<q0s> AcidRain, imho the job itself may not output anything...
<races> pfifo: When I intalled ubuntu, it used to boot in 20 seconds (no more), now it is taking 1 minutes and 20 seconds. I dont know whether this time is normal or not, but it has relatively increased since I installed ubuntu on this computer.
<q0s> you can redirect everything to /dev/null
<marcules> Good Evening
<pfifo> AcidRain, google search for man crontab
<satyanash> AcidRain, generally done by using a quiet switch. -q or something similar..
<pfifo> races, unless you can identify a problem in the startup, theres not much more I can do, you could try reinstalling, and keep track of the changes you make, so that if it happens again youll be able to say what package is the culprit
<wunnle> hello.
<Waza> Hi.
<pfifo> greetings
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> How do I make a Partition Bootable?
<races> pfifo: Thank you very much. I think I am going to reinstall from 0 the new distribution 12.05 when it comes out. In the meantime I am going to keep this for a while. I do appreciate your help.. thanks
<Waza> Use tan-1 EpsilonSigmaUltr
<wunnle> sometimes when i press alt+tab my unity crashes (totally randomly). what may cause this?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> tan-1? Please explain.
<pfifo> wunnle, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/705708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 705708 in unity "unity crashes when using [alt][tab]" [Medium,Invalid]
<Praxi> so I installed kubuntu desktop? I think it was, how do I uninstall that, or go back to default?
<Waza> CTRL + ALT + F3 EpsilonSigmaUltr
<Waza> And enter it there
<pfifo> Praxi, when you are logging in there is a dropdown box you can use to select your session
<Praxi> ya I did that pfifo, but I notice when I'm booting I still see the splash screens for kbuntu, is that ok?  I'm just concerned because I have a lot of programs I can't launch by clicking on the icon.
<pfifo> Praxi, its fine to have gnome/unity/kde all installed at once, if its just the bootsplash your worried about you could research ways to change the `plymouth` settings
<RealKillaz> what is the safest way to upgrade kernel on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server edition?
<pfifo> RealKillaz, upgrade using the repos
<rbrooks> safest backup and clean install hahaha
<Praxi> mainly just concerned because I can't launch dbvis or a libre office program, no errors on screen, it just goes away lol
<pfifo> Praxi, try running them from a command line and see if it gives any useful errors
<rbrooks> i botched lts upgrade
<marcules> Someone got an idea to following issue? I've got an lenovo thinkVision monitor, which is connected to my t420 thinkpad over the digital port - the monitor is detected by the system ( http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/vevt7702/Bildschirmfoto2.png ) but the screen keeps being blank. I've added xorg-edgers/ppa and made an update&&upgrade (after that, compiz decided to die, but with it deactivated everything seems to be just fine).
<marcules> *and it's on natty
<RealKillaz> pfifo, alreday did. I'm receiving the following message for the kernel The following packages have been kept back:
<RealKillaz>   landscape-common linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<RealKillaz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> D:
<RealKillaz> pfifo, apt-get upgrade is not upgrading the linux-kernel
<Praxi> marcules, what video chipset?  on nvidia, had to go into nvidia x settings and enable twinview
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Ctrl+Alt+F3 brought me to the interface of death, and I had to reboot
<marcules> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1515783 @praxi
<marcules> It's an Intel chipset
<pfifo> RealKillaz, you can apt-get install <held back package> if you really wantthe newer kernel
<MonkeyDust> EpsilonSigmaUltr  the interface of death? alt-arrow left brings you back to your scren
<john38> Does Precise Pangolin use more cpu cores for multitask apps?
<MonkeyDust> screen*
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> that would have helped...
<barbadillo> hi all, I have to change my hard disk but I want to keep my ubuntu os as it is now
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> derp -.-
<Praxi> seen someone else with a similar issue, but I don't know how to fix it on the intels sorry marcules
<john38> or Oneiric Ocelot
<MonkeyDust> john38  ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<milen8204> I cant catch any sound whit my microphone? What should I di ?
<MonkeyDust> milen8204  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<q0s> barbadillo, u can copy you whole partition with gparted from the old to the new drive. ..
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> erg...
<q0s> *your
<marcules> :/
<marcules> darn
<barbadillo> q0s, even if it is the boot partition?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I guess I have to install ubuntu all over again and copy my files from the other partition...
<pfifo> RealKillaz, or if you want that message to go away you can remove the meta-package that was used to originally install the kernel/landscape/etc
<barbadillo> q0s, I mean, with grub and all the stuff
<q0s> barbadillo, u just replace the actual harddrive with a new one?
<milen8204> MonkeyDust, thanks will try
<barbadillo> q0s, not yet, I'm wandering how to do that
<trism> RealKillaz: or apt-get dist-upgrade; which is generally necessary when upgrading kernel metapackages since they install new packages
<RealKillaz> pfifo, can I run apt-get dist-upgrade without problems?
<carl-eric> EpsilonSigmaUltr, what exactly is your problem?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I need to make my ubuntu partition bootable
<Praxi> How do I launch libreoffice calc from the command line? I've been searching, but not getting lucky.
<RealKillaz> trism, ok that wouldn't be any problem?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I tried to reinstall windows and it de-bootabled Ubuntu
<barbadillo> Praxi, try oocalc
<MonkeyDust> EpsilonSigmaUltr  how did you install ubuntu?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I am currently running the livecd
<pfifo> RealKillaz, supposedly, upgrading is meant to be safe and seamless, but im not going to say that it never has problems.
<crizzy> Praxi: localc
<AcidRain> http://acidshower.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=177&sid=5a212993301ec415792fcb8b386529d3
<q0s> barbadillo, connect both drives, run gparted. copy your partition(s) to the new drive. shutdown. disconnect the old drive and connect the new drive to the sata plug u used with the old drive.
<q0s> cross your fingers, my drive check is at 99%
<pfifo> RealKillaz, fresh install is usually much easier than an upgrade
<MonkeyDust> EpsilonSigmaUltr  first install windows, then linux, windows tends to ruin every OS that does not start with the letters, W.I.N.D.O.W.S
<carl-eric> EpsilonSigmaUltr, you can simply reinstall the grub bootloader: http://www.memorylack.com/2011/01/recover-ubuntu-grub.html
<RealKillaz> pfifo, in this case fresh install is not an option...
<trism> pfifo: dist-upgrade is not the same as upgrading to a new ubuntu version
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> ty
<barbadillo> q0s, ok thanks I'll try
<RealKillaz> pfifo, maybe in the future when we have puppet etc installed...
<marcules> goddamnit, I'll just buy an VGA-cable
<marcules> >.>
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> yeah, Windows is a jerk
<Dmole> anyone find that "hdparm -S 244 /dev/sde" is no longer working?
<q0s> barbadillo, there are tutorials out there which explain that in more detail, just google
<marcules> damn proprietary display connectors
<q0s> barbadillo, but it is very easy with gparted.
<trism> RealKillaz: and yes, generally not an issue, although you should always be careful when using apt-get dist-upgrade that it doesn't remove anything it shouldn't (but this is generally not a problem on stable releases)
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, EpsilonSigmaUltr: I solved a similar issue differently though - i have windows and ubuntu on different drives and simply select the boot drive with F12 on the bios post screen
<carl-eric> Hi - I have configured my Logitech Marble Mouse according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB (I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 oneiric). In the xorg log I can see that it recognizes the mouse and has emulate3buttons set to "true"
<carl-eric> however, xinput list-props shows "Evdev Middle Button Emulation (253): 0" - and the 3 button emulation does not work
<carl-eric> Any Ideas?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> if ubuntu was set to bootable, I would even delete windows
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I tried to reinstall because the Windows networking fails
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> but it got even worse!
<MonkeyDust> EpsilonSigmaUltr  it's often easter, faster, more efficient to start anew, instead of repairing things
<MonkeyDust> easier*
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> start new?
<blitz> how would I mount my windows partition if I have a dual boot with win7?
<Praxi> reinstall hehe
<mo_bledhoz> nautilus?
<blitz> I think it's /dev/sda3
<MonkeyDust> blitz  sudo fdisk -l to see where windows is installed (ntfs), then mount that partition
<Dmole> blitz: install ntfs-3g
<q0s> blitz, it should be shown in your file manager. simply click on it
<Dmole> +1 file manager click
<q0s> Dmole, that should be a default package
<MonkeyDust> now please let me order pizza, y'all!! ;)
<RealKillaz> trism, but it would show this in the list of package that would be removed
<trism> RealKillaz: absolutely
<blitz> what do you mean click it in my file manager
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> afk
<mo_bledhoz> yeahhh..
<kodez> hello everyone. how do i get places in unity?
<kodez> ubuntu
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I go through all these commands, hoping that none of them mean format, or other painful things
<RealKillaz> trism, thank you
<Dmole> kodez: like open a file manager?
<MagentoPycho> guys how to find latest modfied files via command
<Dmole> man ls
<kodez> Dmole: yes. i want to go to network > connect to server
<ssta> MagentoPycho: ls -lrt
<MagentoPycho> ssta: i want modified files suppose say modified within 1 hr
<Benkinooby> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<races> can anyone type my nick please?
<ssta> MagentoPycho: maybe you need the find command then?
<ssta> MagentoPycho: see the -mtime directive of find
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> aww
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> grub setup failed
<MonkeyDust> races
<races> I am trying to highlight my nick but it does not work
<v0lksman> anyone know where I can find a package for Nagios 3.3.1?
<v0lksman> trying to make one but all the patches are failing
<MagentoPycho> ssta: can you help me with full command?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> oh I despise Windows
<pfifo> sdf!ot | races
<pfifo> !ot | races
<ubottu> races: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dmole> MagentoPycho: also this "find . -newercc file"
<Dmole> MagentoPycho: (use touch to set the file date to whenever like 1 hour ago)
<ssta> MagentoPycho: it's something like: find /path -mtime +1
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Is there any other way that I can set my Ubuntu Partition as bootable?
<ssta> MagentoPycho: check the manpage for the exact syntax, it's somewhere close to that though
<MonkeyDust> EpsilonSigmaUltr  try the Live CD or pendrive, use gparted
<Dmole> kodez: so type "nautilus" in the dash and click on network
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> and what do I do in gparted?
<Dmole> kodez: of "go>location" also works
<MonkeyDust> EpsilonSigmaUltr  just checked: there's 'manage flags', choose 'boot'
<balleyne> I'm trying to create an ad hoc wifi network to share my mobile 3G data, but once I try to connect to the ad hoc network, it immediately drops the connection. Ideas? Could my hardware not be compatible? Am I doing something wrong?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Thanks!
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I will go try that now
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> good bye
<Dmole> anyone know how to fix this?: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange
<sacarlson> balleyne: seems most wifi must hav adhoc compatibility but what is used to setup you ip address?  static?
<sacarlson> balleyne: and what about route?  what sets that up if not with dhcpd
<amicrawler> i need help on mounting a ipod touch to gpodder
<balleyne> sacarlson: just realized I probably want the 'Use as hotspot...' feature in System Settings > Network, rather than an ad hoc network... with the ad-hoc network, I just create a new network with the default settings, so I assume it's DHCP or something? I haven't set any static IP settings
<amicrawler> my desktop see the ipod touch
<auronandace> !ipod | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MonkeyDust> !ipod
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  was faster :)
<amicrawler> i did see the man for it
<amicrawler> but in the pref in my gpodder
<amicrawler> will not goto usb
<amicrawler> just usb1
<amicrawler> when i lsub  it is on dev3
<sacarlson> balleyne: maybe if you look at the ip your adhoc has managed to setup for you with ; ifconfig  ; on both server and client sides you might have some clues
<balleyne> sacarlson, ok, thanks
<sacarlson> balleyne: and also the command ; sudo route ; to see what ends up as your default gateway
<sacarlson> balleyne: otherwise might want to look at thing like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing ; but I'm not sure they have made it too simple yet
<Whiskey> are it anyway to disable text input in terminal
<jackyyll> hi guys, i'm trying to install git-core on ubuntu 8.4 (i know it's unsupported). i'm getting this error" The following packages have unmet dependencies: git-core: Depends: libdigest-sha1-perl but it is not going to
<jackyyll> be installed
<jackyyll> E: Broken packages
<jackyyll> "
<jackyyll> sorry for the paste
<FloodBot1> jackyyll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jackyyll> thoguht it would be one line.
<`Korvin> jackyyll, do sudo apt-get update
<`Korvin> and you can just do apt-get install git
<mneptok> jackyyll: why the git-core package and not just "git?"
<jackyyll> it is still saying the same error
<jackyyll> don't you need git-core for git?
<bardh> hi
<qw-Russian> help me Wi-Fi please
<sacarlson> jackyyll: if you don't have your own custom repository you kept for ubuntu 8.04, then it might be a task to find one
<jackyyll> ok this is weird
<jackyyll> i'm not sure if i'm on hardy or intrepid
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> ok, so that didn't work
<jackyyll> i have hardy sources in my sources.list but i also have intrepid ones (commented out)
<jackyyll> i wish i could just upgrade this server, blah
<regexp> when is the new version of ubuntu coming out, april right?
<jackyyll> how can i tell for sure what version of ubuntu i have installed?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I need a second-to-last resort
<regexp> :\
<ubuntunobody> hi, what ubuntu backup tool do you recommend for a windows7/8 ntfs partition? partimage seems to have "experimental" support
<MonkeyDust> EpsilonSigmaUltr  lsb_release -sd
<sacarlson> jackyyll: how big a task would it be to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 ?
<mneptok> jackyyll: lsb_release -a
<MonkeyDust> jackyyll   lsb_release -sd
<jackyyll> ok so it's 8.10
<jackyyll> dont know why i have hardy sources..
<jackyyll> sacarlson: well, it's a server at work
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> umm yeah, I know my OS
<jackyyll> and it's poorly configured
<jackyyll> so
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Xubuntu 11.10
<mneptok> jackyyll: support for that release stopped a year ago.
<mneptok> jackyyll: there are no repos to install from. they're gone. that's the issue with the package install.
<sacarlson> jackyyll: so what appache2 or other does it run that would might be difficult to upgrade?  it takes me up to 7 or more days myself so I don't rush to upgrade eather
<itaylor57> !eol  | jackyyll
<ubottu> jackyyll: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> @MonkeyDust  Why do I need the release data?
<jackyyll> wait so,
<jackyyll> the repositories no longer exist?
<mneptok> jackyyll: correct.
<itaylor57> jackyyll, read the link given it will teill you where the repos went to
<jackyyll> welp
<jackyyll> that is a problem
<mneptok> jackyyll: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<sacarlson> jackyyll: the other thing is the longer you wait the more difficult it becomes to upgrade so for future ref. might want to upgrade 3 months before eol
<jackyyll> well
<jackyyll> i'd rather not upgrade
<jackyyll> and do a fresh install anyway
<bluefrog> jackyyll, you prepare a brand new server, import data, test it and if it works you make a change
<jackyyll> they installed a desktop version as a server :S
<mneptok> jackyyll: can you keep such things to 1 inputline please?
<jackyyll> sorry about that
<jackyyll> itaylor57: does that mean the repos still exist somewhere?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Is there any way I can set a partition as bootable?
<sacarlson> jackyyll: well for me reinstall I did in an event just like yours caused problems with php changes that were no longer supported in the software I had custom writen
<schwaam> do I have a /boot, /, /var, and /home partition with the default ubuntu setup?
<schwaam> (4 partitions)
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> afk
<bluefrog> EpsilonSigmaUltr, via parted, cfdisk or whatever partition utility you like
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I will try again
<mneptok> sacarlson: if you say "register_globals" i'll kill you. :P
<schwaam> dr_willis, around?
<bluefrog> schwaam, no
<schwaam> bluefrog, no he's not around?
<schwaam> or no I don't have 4 partitions :)
<bluefrog> schwaam, no you don't have separate partitions
<schwaam> ah, ok
<schwaam> so is it all on one partition?
<sacarlson> mneptok: ok I won't and I forget anyway but it took 3 or more days just for that
<Praxi> if I'm using unity, is there any reason to use docky?
<bluefrog> schwaam, choose lvm and then you do what you want or choose the alternate method
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> bluefrog: is it that I set a Flag of the Partition as boot?\
<here4thegear> hi... What file must I edit to point somedomain.com to 127.0.0.0
<itaylor57> jackyyll, yes see the post mneptok made above or read the link
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Should I set the entire linux(sda3) as bootable?
<soaringsky> here4thegear: /etc/hosts
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Should I set the entire linux partition(s) as bootable?
<here4thegear> soaringsky: thanks!
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> On my own...
<Armando> Hi there,
<Armando> I was wondering if someone could helpme to compile gcompris in ubuntu. I made some modifications and now, when I try to do it, I get "dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source"
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> ok, I will try booting all of linux, brb'
<Armando> But, I think I do have representable changes to source :P
<jrib> Armando: you should be more detailed as to what changes you made and how
<Armando> I have a new activity for Gcompris. I used python and I was trying to rebuild sources in order to have my activity inside it.
<jrib> Armando: not specific enough
<Armando> Lets see what else can I tell you to be as clear as possible.
<jrib> Armando: i.e. make it so that I can recreate what you did
<Armando> Maybe you could help me to provide specific informations needed.
<Armando> I used dpkg-buildpackage.
<Armando> If I try a make && make install, that goes OK
<Armando> But I would like to get a .deb package. That is the point when I get the errror.
<sacarlson1> Armando: I normaly submit my code to github.com if I play with branches of  code then others can see and partisipate in helping
<Armando> sacarlson1: thanks so much. I will do that too so help will be easier to get.
<Armando> jrib: any other suggestion? :)
<jrib> Armando: make a diff
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Strange...
<Whiskey> anyway to keep user input from messing up a screen temporarily?
<sacarlson1> Armando: jrib: git does the diff part for you auto,  that's the cool thing about github.com
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> it gives me "FAILED TO BOOT FROM DISK, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK"
<mobb> hi
<sacarlson1> EpsilonSigmaUltr: already installed or with cd boot?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> I have a fully installed Ubuntu, but when I tried to reinstall windows to repair, it un-bootabled Ubuntu
<k_5673> Hello, dawgs! I'm building a multiseat setup over 10.04 LTS, using GDM over XDMCP + Xephyr. I've already wrote scripts to start the Xephyr servers and connect them to the local GDM in port 177. The question is: how can i start the Xephyrs instead the X and GDM?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> and I am currently running the CD boot
<Seea> så :P
<Seea> then?
<engammalsko> Seea: that's all
<engammalsko> Seea: This is the support channel for Ubuntu.
<Seea> aha, nice ;)
<sacarlson1> EpsilonSigmaUltr: that's why I presently only run windows XX in virtualbox to keep it contained and not damaging
<engammalsko> Seea: But they don't like spam or offtopic talk. But yeah, feel free to ask here :D
<Seea> my internet is so fucking slow, 25min for zipped ubuntu -.-
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> Yeah, I hate Windows
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> well, ok, I am out of second-to-last resorts
<Seea> HAHA THEN we are 2,
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> time to install another Ubuntu and bring the old files
<Seea> ill thats the reason why i download it right now ^^
<k_5673> Hello, dawgs! I'm building a multiseat setup over 10.04 LTS, using GDM over XDMCP + Xephyr. I've already wrote scripts to start the Xephyr servers and connect them to the local GDM in port 177. The question is: how can i start the Xephyrs instead the X and GDM?
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> well, all I really need is Java, Flash, and some RAM
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> ok bye
<`korvin> hey, I tried restoring grub after windows removed it
<`korvin> and it's giving me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/880761/
<regexp> quit
<regexp> exit
<regexp> :|
<`korvin> can anyone help me out?
<Mr_Poseydon> Hi
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> ok bye everyone
<eurekaa> how, apache chief!
<__Alex_> Hey, peoplez. I use a custom setup of Ubuntu, using the mini.iso, with Openbox, some random panel app, feh for BGs, Etc. It works great, but i have a Problem. I use WICD as my Wifi manager thing, and it seems rather unstable. It keeps disconntcting, and when it's connecting to a Wifi, it temporary freezes the whole thing for a couple of seconds (20-80). Anyone has any idea on how to fix this without downloading half of Gnome for the Gnome Network Manager?
<o0ps> `korvin: where did u isntalled linux? what partition?
<Iceheart> Hows everyone doing today?
<Iceheart> So I got a problem...I restarted my computer and now I can't open any folders and my desktop is blank...
<KM0201> hmm, yeah thats a pretty big problem
<KM0201> sounds like X isn't starting properly
<Nach0z> X = borked :D
<`korvin> o0ps: it's on sda6 or something like that
<Iceheart> Well everything else seems to work fine, just that. lol
<theadmin> Iceheart: Did you delete nautilus?
<Iceheart> No, I didn't delete anything.
<Iceheart> Just restarted.
<o0ps> `korvin: try sudo grub-install /dev/where_is_your_linux_install not sda
<KM0201> Iceheart: install any graphics drivers, etc?  something precipitated this.
<auska> Hi! When I try to restart apache2 I get this error: ' _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence' what does it mean? What should I do?
<Iceheart> No, I was just surfing the net before the restart. I just decided to do a restart since I haven't for some time.
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<wolfmitchell|web> aus- #apache
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<Iceheart> I didn't update or anything either.
<theadmin> Iceheart: So, do you get the desktop background? Panel(s)?
<Iceheart> I have the desktop background and everything appears normal except for the lack of icons and inability to open folders.
<theadmin> Iceheart: O...kay, sounds like nautilus fails to start for some reason. Try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus" to see if it solves the problem first
<k_5673> Hello, dawgs! I'm building a multiseat setup over 10.04 LTS, using GDM over XDMCP + Xephyr. I've already wrote scripts to start the Xephyr servers and connect them to the local GDM in port 177. The question is: how can i start the Xephyrs instead the X and GDM?
<__Alex_> Iceheart: Try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<Benkinooby> anyone can recommend a internet cafe suite ofr ubuntu? i googled a bit but most stuff i found was outdated...
<Iceheart> Said unable to locate package nautilus
<__Alex_> Iceheart: Ok, wefound the problem. Simple fix: sudo aptitude install nautilus
<Iceheart> my bad mispelled nautilus lol
<Iceheart> currently reinstalling.
<Iceheart> Nice that I can do that while leaving this open ^^
<Iceheart> It appears to be stuck at reading database. It's at 90% and just sitting there.
<Iceheart> and now I got an error
<k_5673> Hello, dawgs! I'm building a multiseat setup over 10.04 LTS, using GDM over XDMCP + Xephyr. I've already wrote scripts to start the Xephyr servers and connect them to the local GDM in port 177. The question is: how can i start the Xephyrs instead the X and GDM?
<Iceheart> unrecoverable fatal error
<gy4e8d> http://zhuk.in/c97
<soaringsky> !patience | k_5673
<ubottu> k_5673: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<inapt> ll
<inapt> oops
<inapt> :|
<EpsilonSigmaUltr> "unrecoverable fatal error" XD
<Iceheart> trying reinstall one more time.
<Iceheart> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  reading files list for package 'linux-headers-3.0.0-15': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<`korvin> Still same problem
<Iceheart> Got that trying to reinstall nautilus^
<__Alex_> Does anyone have the same problem as i do with WICD? (Temporary freezing my whole computer for around 50 seconds)?
<Iceheart> any ideas guys?
<`korvin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880784/ << fdisk -l
<itaylor57> Iceheart, you seem to have synaptic or some other process installing something
<soaringsky> Iceheart: is it possible that your disk is corrupted?
<Iceheart> I guess it could be corrupted, what would cause that?
<`korvin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880787/ < can't install grub
<`korvin> computer boots into windows fine, no grub
<soaringsky> Iceheart: it's not always known
<Iceheart> Well is there a way to perhaps restore linux a couple days?
<__Alex_> `korvin: You're trying to install GRUB from a Live CD with a chroot?
<soaringsky> Iceheart: but I see similar issues all the time
<soaringsky> Iceheart: easiest way is to reinstall
<`korvin> my steps are boot into live disk, open terminal, sudo grub-install sda
<`korvin> __Alex_:
<`korvin> am I missing a step?
<Iceheart> Well is there a way I can access my files still, I'd be losing quite a bit of data.
<soaringsky> Iceheart: find somewhere to copy your data, like ubuntu one
<bekor> hey friends anyone know how to get my desktop cube to not be flat?
<k_5673> Iceheart: Use the SuperGrub Disk http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Iceheart> I have ubuntu one, I mean is there a way to access my files when I cannot open my home folder?
<__Alex_> `korvin: I see the problem, you need to mount your root disk somewhere: "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt", and then type this: "sudo grub-install root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda"
<`korvin> __Alex_: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<soaringsky> Iceheart: if the problem is that far along, its going to be difficult. try using a livecd?
<k_5673> Iceheart: With SuperGrub Disk you'll be able to boot your Ubuntu ext3/ext4 partition, get your files, and/or run grub-install
<__Alex_> `korvin: Ok, try this: "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<o0ps> `korvin: try to change the boot to /dev/sda5
<bekor> hi, i am using 11.10 and wanting  3d eye candy but my desktop cube is just flat.any suggestions/
<__Alex_> o0ps: No, that won't work
<k_5673> Iceheart: I've repaired many dualboot setups with that
<__Alex_> o0ps: You can't boot directly from a partition
<`Korvin_> __Alex_: lost connection
<o0ps> emm
<bekor> hi i am runnig ubuntu 11.10 and my desktop cube is flat any suggestions how to make 3d work?
<jefimenko> does anyone know what's the recommended way to keep kvm guest clocks in sync?
<k_5673> Iceheart: I suppose the ubuntu installer disk have grub-install
<birdman007> what's the best driver to use for a ati graphics card
<__Alex_> birdman007: FGLRX
<`Korvin_> __Alex_: mount -f ext4 is failing aswell
<jefimenko> i see conflicting information around the web about this. the ubuntu community docs advise against using ntp to sync the clock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ#Should_ntp_be_used_for_time_synchronisation.3F
<__Alex_> birdman007: It's in the repos, but you need to enable it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<o0ps> `Korvin_: the linux was installed before windows?
<`Korvin_> yea o0ps
<`Korvin_> no
<`Korvin_> no o0ps  =p
<__Alex_> `Korvin_: What does it say? Put it into a paste bin
<`Korvin_> the windows was installed before, but my grub got messed up by booting into a esata drive
<jefimenko> but other distributions (redhat) recommend using it
<newname> #xubuntu
<`Korvin_> __Alex_: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<parapan> hi all; is there any way to change permission of files on a read-only mounted drive ??? apart from compiling kernel ? the read-only partition is freebsd
<wubino> Anyone know of a way to make a desktop shortcut for a app started in the terminal (ipython qtconsole)?
<genjin> i'm trying to install php 5.4 on ubuntu 11,  get an error when i run the command "deb http://apt.damz.org/ubuntu natty php54" to add the repository -- apparently "deb" is not installed,  should i be using a different command?
<pfifo> wubino, try running a terminal emulator and specify the program to run in the terminals options
<soaringsky> genjin: add-apt-repository
<`Korvin_> __Alex_: full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/880799/
<iceroot> parapan: read-only = not writing, changing permissions = writing, you see the issue?
<codatory> Any thoughts on running FlashCache on a desktop system?
<genjin> soaringsky: ah, ta
<madoo> hellp
<iceroot> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<wubino> pfifo, what is the diff from a terminal emulator and a terminal?
<madoo> i need hellp
<__Alex_> `Korvin_: Very strange....... Try it with sda3 instead of sda5
<iceroot> genjin: than line has to go into /etc/apt/sources.list
<parapan> iceroot: :d see that yes. that's why asking in the forum with clever peoples than I am
<iceroot> parapan: its not possible
<madoo> can eny one hellp me
<iceroot> parapan: that is what read-only means
<pfifo> wubino, a terminal is what you get when you are not using X, press ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to a terminal
<iceroot> parapan: if you can write on read-only, it would not be read-only
<`Korvin_> __Alex_: same output
<parapan> iceroot: workaround to this issue ? creating the same users /owner of files and groups to match the freebsd files ???
<madoo> hellp hellp hellp
<__Alex_> `Korvin: Ok, try sdb5
<iceroot> parapan: you just need the UID r mount it writeable
<genjin> iceroot: ok yep, its among good company there :) ta
<madoo> CAN ENY ONE HELLP
<iceroot> parapan: the username must not match, just the UID
<ubuntu> hi
<iceroot> !ask | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xabster> I have a program running that I can't stop: Umit Network Scanner. I'm new to Ubuntu so could someone tell me how to get a taskmanager up so I can terminate it?
<parapan> iceroot: more in english ...explain pls
<wubino> Got it, its been so long not starting from the terminal I forgot : )
<ubuntu> help me
<iceroot> parapan: you dont have to create a username with the same name, you have to create a user with the same UID the files are belonging
<`Korvin_> __Alex_: doesn't exist
<iceroot> parapan: unix/linux are not working with usernames, they are working with uid (user id)
<`Korvin_> says sda is mounted
<madoo> I have hp pc insed i have speaker and out i have sub over but my sub didnt workin
<savid> Hi, for some reason now when I ssh to a remote host it now asks me for my private key passphrase on the cmdline.  Before it used to pop up a window, where I only had to enter it once.  How do I bring that back?
<parapan> iceroot: uid is 1001
<__Alex_> `Korvin: type: "sudo mount", and return the output in a pastebin
<iceroot> parapan: then you need logged in with a user which also have 1001
<madoo_> can you hellp me please
<`Korvin_> __Alex_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/880805/ for the record
<iceroot> parapan: you are not able to read the file with the current user or what is the issue?
<parapan> iceroot: checking right now ...but if I do not have this user I have to create-it correct ???
<iceroot> parapan: correct
<`Korvin_> __Alex_:  per your request http://paste.ubuntu.com/880806/
<parapan> iceroot: so it's almost like  I said before ....:d
<__Alex_> `Korvin_: Wery weird. Seems that your Linux partition is corrupted or something...
<`Korvin_> __Alex_: that doesn't make sense =/
<`Korvin_> I was booted into a few minutes ago
<__Alex_> `Korvin_: I know it doesn't, but why then can't we mount your linux partition...
<`Korvin_> but gparted agrees
<pfifo> `Korvin_, what is the output of `sudo fdisk -l`
<`Korvin_> I gave that a bit ago
<madoo_> hello
<`Korvin_> the client cant scroll up
<__Alex_> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/880784/
<madoo_> i need hellp
<`Korvin_> ty __Alex_
<pfifo> `Korvin_, `sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt` NOTE: there is a 5(five) after sda
<__Alex_> pfifo: We tried that
<__Alex_> already
<pfifo> __Alex_, according to the pastebin there was a typo
<roasted> Question - I'm using Ubuntu and FOG to image other Ubuntu systems. We're using newer systems containing the AMD APU E series chipset. We're getting the error - failed to execute \sbin\v86d. Anybody have any idea what this could be?
<`Korvin_> pfifo: __Alex_
<`Korvin_> http://postimage.org/image/jrngrnp51/
<`Korvin_> pfifo: you saw a later image
<`Korvin_> we tried mounting sda5 first
<bekor> anyone have trouble with flat desktop cube in ubuntu 11.10 and know how to make it 3d?
<`Korvin_> however sda5 looks like a sub partition under sda1?
<pfifo> `Korvin_, can you paste `sudo blkid`
<__Alex_> `Korvin: I'm very sorry to announce but your linux bartition is eighter empty or corrupted.
<`Korvin_> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/880814/
<`Korvin_> no biggy __Alex_, just a pain
<`Korvin_> I installed it last night
<eurekaa> bartition<<lol
<pfifo> `Korvin_, what happens when you `fsck /dev/sda5`
<ilyam> hi. How do I check programmatically if a package has already been installed (with apt-get)?
<`Korvin_> asks to fix the checksum
<`Korvin_> should i?
<ilyam> I don't care if it's the latest version or not, and want the check to be local and fast (don't contact ubuntu servers)
<`Korvin_> fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<pfifo> `Korvin_, no, since your sda1 is your extended partition something tried to write to /dev/sda1 and broke the filesystem on sda5. you need to fix the order of your partitions to be in the same order as their layout on the disk
<`Korvin_> I see
<`Korvin_> will that make sda5 recoverable?
<`Korvin_> or should I just nuke it
<pfifo> `Korvin_, no, if i were you Id blank the whole disk and start over, commiting any non-backed up file loss to experience
<`Korvin_> alright
<`Korvin_> I can't quite whipe the whole thing, as my oem didn't give me a restore disk, they put it on a partition
<diverdude> Is there a PPA with gphotolib 2.4.13? (repo has 2.4.11)
<eurekaa> `Korvin_: What the hell ya trying?
<`Korvin_> pfifo: will deleting sda1 be enough?
<pfifo> `Korvin_, if you have a legal copy of windows, then you can just grab a windows CD somewhere on the net
<chozen21> anybody know any channels for aircrack
<pfifo> `Korvin_, when you change your partition order its likely to break the system restore anyway
<MrCraig> having real problems configuring my keyboard - for some reason ctrl+key combinations don't work. In terminal if I hold ctrl+c I see first a 'c' and then in the repeats '^C' - that and ctrl+alt+Fx works so I know the ctrl key is responding. Any pointers please?
<`Korvin_> herp
<`Korvin_> Alright
<`Korvin_> I see pfifo, I'll make that happen
<_Marcus> Hello. How do I use cat to write to a drive?
<_Marcus> I want to write /dev/urandom to it
<__Alex_> pfifo: I don't know much about Windows since i havent used it in like 10 years, but one thing i know. If you have a laptop, it's a pain in the @$$ to get all the drivers
<`Korvin_> they gave me a driver disk
<`Korvin_> just not an oem windows disk
<codatory> _Marcus: Any reason not to use DD ?
<pfifo> __Alex_, any OS that doesnt have a software center is a pain in the @$$ to install anything
<_Marcus> codeatory: I can do that with dd?
<__Alex_> pfifo: Or a ports collection. True.
<chozen21> does anybody know where i can help with aircrack
<parapan> iceroot: ufsUSER is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. ....
<codatory> _Marcus: yep; that's what it's for...  dd -if=/dev/urandom -of=/dev/hdx
<pfifo> `Korvin_, once you have a partiton table thats laid out nicely with every thing ordered and sorted, your quality of life will go up
<_Marcus> codatory: It says: dd: opening `/media/4CA6-7063': Is a directory
<parapan> iceroot: what I do not understand is why I cannot copy the files ......it's only a read-only ...I should be able to reas the files
<__Alex_> _Marcus: shred -fvn1 /dev/hdX will do the same thing
<_Marcus> __Alex_: I may want to write something else besides /dev/urandom later on though.
<eurekaa> curious stage. :)
<wubino> Any rules of thumb for buying a laptop to run Ubuntu on?
<eurekaa> rofl!
<diverdude> how do i add this ppa? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2
<codatory> _Marcus: That's the mountpoint, not the device, if you just want to write a big file to the mountpoint you can cat /dev/urandom > somefile and it'll just go until you stop it or it runs out of disk
<us12> hello/ help me please to solve "No such interface supported" message
<_Marcus> codatory: Oh, okay.
<Karmaon> Why does nautilus have no icons?
<codatory> 'mount' will show you the /dev for the mountpoint if you don't know it
<Karmaon> Everything's a blank sheet of paper! :P
<hugo> hi all
<_Marcus> cadatory: In disk utility, it says /dev/sdb1 is the drive. Should I just replace the media one I had before with /dev/sdb1?
<Karmaon> And unity is laggy as always
<codatory> _Marcus: Yeah; just make sure that's what you want. That's a destructive operation.
<itaylor57> Karmaon, unity is quite snappy on my machine
<_Marcus> codatory: So I should just use cat?
<codatory> Unity runs great for me as well...
<`Korvin> I'm in windows now __Alex_ && pfifo
<us12> Karmaon: may be sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool help you
<codatory> _Marcus: Depends on what you're trying to accomplish
<Karmaon> itaylor57: draggin windows brings out horrors
<`Korvin> thanks for the help, I'll completely nuke it tonight
<_Marcus> codatory: I am just writing to the disk a bunch of times.
<_Marcus> codatory: To clear all data, and make it non-recoverable.
<itaylor57> wubino, system76 computers come with ubuntu
<codatory> _Marcus: Then dd/shred is what you want. But you'll have to repartition afterwards.
<diverdude> hello
<diverdude> please answer me
<wubino> Thanks but I am more interested in general rules of thumb for any commodity laptop.
<_Marcus> codatory: Okay. So what shuold I do for dd?
<diverdude> how do i add this ppa? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2
<_Marcus> should*
<__Alex_> _Marcus: And also you'll have to make a new MBR
<_Marcus> __Alex_: What do you mean?
<codatory> _Marcus: dd -if=/dev/urandom -of=/dev/sdb
<wubino> itaylor57, I am very curious if the new integrated graphics units (intel) get in the way of installations of ubuntu
<_Marcus> codatory: Disk Utility said my drive was /dev/sdb1, should I do that instead?
<wubino> I was reading that some HP pavilion laptops do not accept ubuntu installations.
<Azores> where i can find a good tutorial for aircrack
<codatory> _Marcus: That's the partition, the drive is the partition less the partition #
<us12> diverdude: thisis not ppa
<_Marcus> codatory: But Disk Utility said "Device: /dev/sda1"
<__Alex_> _Marcus: /dev/sda1 is the Partition. /dev/sda is the disk bthe partition is located on.
<diverdude> us12: what is it then
<Azores> _Marcus can you help me ?
<_Marcus> Azores: With what
<Azores> aircrack tutorials
<_Marcus> __Alex_: I want to write to the parition. It's 16GB and I want to fill that up with /dev/urandom
<_Marcus> Azores: Try the aircrack room
<Azores> thanks dude
<Azores> :)
<_Marcus> Azores: #aircrack
<us12> diverdude: i dont know how right it named(
<Azores> only for guest eheh
<Azores> no chances here
<Azores> :P
<us12> diverdude: ppa is in the end of this page - Other versions of 'libgphoto2' in untrusted archives.
<__Alex_> _Marcus: here is your command then: "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1"
<_Marcus> __Alex_: sda1 isn't the one I want to write to :x
<Whiskey> anyone get this to work ---------->> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keyboard-shortcuts-for-bash-command-shell-for-ubuntu-debian-suse-redhat-linux-etc/
<__Alex_> !tell _Marcus about dangerous
<ubottu> _Marcus, please see my private message
<_Marcus> __Alex_: I know :P sda1 is my main partition
<__Alex_> _Marcus: Then where do you want to write?
<wolfmitchell> For some reason I was muted.
<_Marcus> __Alex_: /dev/sdc1
<_Marcus> __Alex_: It's my flash drive.
<__Alex_> _Marcus: here is your command then: "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc1"
<wolfmitchell> Brb
<_Marcus> __Alex_: Thank you
<__Alex_> _Marcus: YW
<zacarias> I'm not having thumbnail previews in Nautilus, although I have the correct configurations, I think. I just can see the previews with the space-bar (gnomesushi). Any help?
<brontosaurusrex> is there a video player that could play forever with hot playlist swap?
<posix4e_> Hey y'all I just installed precision, nova and openstack dashboard. What's the default username/password for the dashboard?
<orionsonofneptun> this dang ubuntu 11.10 i gotnow is to much like a mac and not enough like uuntu
<orionsonofneptun> i mean ubuntu
<pfifo> orionsonofneptun, there is x/l/kubuntu
<pfifo> and gentoo
<_Marcus> orionsonofneptun: Dont use Unity then.
 * liam__ notes that skype 2.1.0.81 doesn't crash unlike 2.2.0.35
<zacarias> I'm not having thumbnail previews in Nautilus, although I have the correct configurations, I think. I just can see the previews with the space-bar (gnomesushi). Any help?
<domo1> hey when will php 5.4 make it in ubuntu server? when does it usually happen? next release?
<Kangarooo> where is lost package usb-modeswitch? cant find it anymore- cant install
<pfifo> domo1, first it needs to hit debain testing, then it will be pulled downstream to ubuntu
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
 * liam__ notes that  skype 2.1.0.81 doesn't crash unlike 2.2.0.35
<pfifo> liam__, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<liam__> pfifo: no i think the crashing issue is related to skype but i i ran skype in the terminal which reported no isssues
<sschultz> I'm definitely a newbie, and setup my first server, and am trying to create a user who can only sftp into their home directory - i tried using the walkthrough over at http://www.romuloaraujo.com/2010/01/how-to-restrict-ssh-sftp-user-only.html but can't seem to get it to work - can anyone recommend how i can accomplish what I'm looking to do? Thanks!
<lost_eden> what is the 'proper' way to install eGalax touchscreen support in ubuntu? I don't see a package in synaptic for it
<curiousx> liam__: ty for the tip
<pfifo> sschultz, what seems to be the issue?
<eurekaa> gentoo ist scheisse!
<eurekaa> gentoo is shit, believe me!
<liam__> curiousx: if ypu
<liam__> typo
<pfifo> !language | eurekaa
<ubottu> eurekaa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<curiousx> what does meant  ypu?
<liam__> curiousx: it was a spelling mistake
<curiousx> ok, i not american so i'm confiusing when i read typing errors sry =P
<curiousx> i'm get*
<sschultz> pfifo: When I try and SFTP in it automatically disconnects the user
<Nucleus> curiousx you don't need to be American to speak english correctly.
<Nucleus> I'm Portuguese. :)
<elijah> I am trying to extract an archive with file roller on ubuntu 11.10, I have the archive expanded and when I try to drag and drop all the files into a folder I get "Extraction not performed - You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///home/elijah/websites/loc.gitsite.gary.com/sites/all/modules/features/articles/xds.txtodules" - The path is valid except for "xds.txtodules" does anyone know what "xds.txtod
<curiousx> i learning dude
<pfifo> sschultz, can you get sftp to work without the chroot functionality?
<curiousx> i'm*
<sschultz> pfifo: Yes
<pfifo> sschultz, try setting the users shell to /bin/bash and test again
<Sach> Firefox on ubuntu 11.04: I can get to the front page of Facebook, but logging in "hangs" infinitely. I can't get to mail.com, it "hangs" on a white screen.  Please help?
<curiousx> Sach: what version ?
<sschultz> pfifo: would I do that in the /etc/passwd file?
<Sach> Curiousx: of firefox?
<pfifo> sschultz, change /bin/false to /bin/bash or similiar
<curiousx> seanbright: yep
<Sach> curiousx: I'm using Firefox 10.0.2 on ubuntu 11.04
<elijah> disregard my question, it is a known bug, I left my issue here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/483541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483541 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "File-roller drag'n drop is unreliable" [Low,Confirmed]
<curiousx> Sach: i read a news that says in a couple o minutes will avaible firefox 11 stable
<curiousx> Sach: any plugin like "Noscript" ?
<sschultz> prifo: Just did that and it didn't work. It looks like it logs in and then immediately logs the user out
<pfifo> sschultz, did you remember to restart the ftpd
<curiousx> this is the news in spanish =P: http://bitelia.com/2012/03/firefox-11-estara-disponible-en-las-proximas-horas
<sschultz> pfifo: no - if i'm just doing this through SFTP would I only restart sshd then?
<Sach> curiousx: no, I don't have that.  I don't understand my issue because I could access Facebook this morning..
<pfifo> sschultz, not sshd, restart the ftpd
<sschultz> pfifo: i'm embarassed to ask but how do I do that?
<trijntje> how can I see the long description of a package on the command line?
<sschultz> sudo /etc/init.d/ftpd restart?
<pfifo> sschultz, your guide says '3 - Test the setup (you will probably need to HUP your SSH daemon first, or start it up if it isn't already)' I take it you didnt follow that part of the instructions? That could be the problem
<sschultz> pfifo: isn't that what sshd is?
<pfifo> sschultz, err, thats not right
<sschultz> pfifo: when I "/etc/init.d/ssh reload"
<curiousx> this is in you house or your office work?
<itaylor57> curiousx, i am running 11 now
<curiousx> itaylor57: me too, but is beta
<pfifo> sschultz, I thought it gave instructions for restarting the ftpd. anyway, depending if your dameon is a real daemon or an inetd daemon, youll have to restart the ftpd, or xinted
<mneptok> trijntje: apt-cache show <packagename>
<sschultz> pfifo: Ok. I never installed an ftp server/daemon though - just doing this through sftp so it's through ssh (or at least that's what I understand)
<curiousx> Sach: if you are in your house try this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mneptok> sschultz: unless you need anonymous access, stick with SFTP instead of FTP.
 * mneptok gets deja vu
<pfifo> sschultz, that could be a problem, as you cant really setup a sftpd server without an... sftpd server
<jen_> question about gnome- how do you get icons at the top of you screen such as mozzila and stuff?
<mneptok> pfifo: SFTP and all it needs is included with an ssh server
<sschultz> pfifo: Isn't that contained in sshd though? Sorry if I'm running in circles
<mneptok> pfifo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server <--- done.
<Computer> <----
<MarKsaitis> hey
<sschultz> mneptok: If I'm using "OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd" could that be an issue with what I'm trying to do?
<pfifo> sschultz, mneptok ahh I see, I was thinking we were talking about 2 different server processes
<mneptok> sschultz: i don;t know what you're truing to do
<sschultz> mneptok: Trying to use this tutorial - http://library.linode.com/security/sftp-jails
<MarKsaitis> how do I make my standard vnc server on ubuntu desktop only accept input but not send any video/image to the client?
<MarKsaitis> please help!
<trijntje> mneptok: cool, thanks! Thats a lot faster than the software center
<jen_> question about gnome- how do you get icons at the top of you screen such as mozzila and stuff?
<mneptok> sschultz: and what does not work?
<StepNjump> Hi guys... I have an older computer and every so often, the CPU is running close to 100%.. I wonder if I were to buy more RAM, would that help my CPU to run cooler?
<sschultz> mneptok: Just the user i'm matching can't log in via sftp now - seems to connect and then immediately disconnect
<mneptok> sschultz: i've never set up jails because i trust my users and UNIX permissions, so i have no first hand knowledge. but undo the changes and see if it restores functionality?
<sschultz> mneptok: it does
<curiousx> StepNjump: no, just you will have more ram to keep in memory
<mneptok> sschultz: my guess is that the SFTP process reads a users .profile info, and tries to launch a shell that lives outside their chroot.
<Sach> curious: done.  still no luck...
<sschultz> mneptok: I'm a newb at all this but any suggestions as to what steps I should take if I need to set it up this way (ie. jail a user to a directory)?
<curiousx> how old is your PC ? what is its procesor ? and how many ram its do you have in these PC ?
<mneptok> sschultz: like i said, it's not something i have ever worried about.
<curiousx> Sach: paste some errors or some like that to see if someone can figure out what is the issue
<danny> hello i am using gnome 3 de and i am trying to install a custom theme and i have the extension installed and enabled but if i hover over the orange triangle exlamation point next to shell theme it says "shell user-theme extension not enabled" how to i fix this
<sschultz> mnetpok: Ok. Thank you anyway.
<deadbabe> Hi, I've noticed when I hit F11 in Ubuntu, the topmost menu bar with File Edit View etc is still there, on GNOME with 10.04. Is there anyway I can have it default go away when I hit F11, leaving the open window to take up the entire screen space?
<pfifo> sschultz, I recommend using a sftpd daemon that isnt linked to system users and the actual file system
<sschultz> pfifo: Ok. Thank you for the tip.
<curiousx> sry i have to leave ya, cya  =P
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to get the iced tea firefox plugin without openjdk?  It messes up a java ERP I run every time I do it.
<plytheman> so my computer got shutdown improperly and now my sda hdd is all messed up.  Gnome isn't running right and the computer's generally running like poop.  Tried a Puppy Linux live CD to back up my files but that ran terribly slow too.  Any advice on what I can do to copy files before I nuke it and install a new OS?
<vlt> plytheman: Put the hard disk into another machine.
<sschultz> got it to work! don't know what was wrong but just retyped some things - maybe a typo or spacing issue
<BarkingFish> plytheman, Is your system running an fsck on reboot?  If the disk is screwed up, chances are it needs a check
<plytheman> vlt: does it matter that it's my primary hard drive with my OS on it when it gets connected to another box?
<plytheman> BarkingFish: it ran an fsck the first time I booted it, now it's just hanging on even making it that far
<vlt> plytheman: Not if you don’t boot from that disk.
<BarkingFish> plytheman, tried running it in failsafe mode?
<plytheman> getting "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s!" before I even see Ubuntu loading screen
<plytheman> vlt: cool, I'll try that later when I have access to another box if all else fails
<vlt> plytheman: When a system from USB or CD runs slowly too, it doesn’t look like your hard drive is the problem here.
<BarkingFish> plytheman, are you seeing the blue screen at the start, where you could get to grub2?
<plytheman> BarkingFish: nope
<crazydiamond> Hi. In file "hosts" I cab redirect specific address resolve to specific IP ("addr->IP"), but can I do the same for "IP -> IP"?
<plytheman> vlt: the whole computer is kinda old and on its way out but I'm not sure what else could be wrong other than the OS getting corrupted
<BarkingFish> hm.  I'd assume ubuntu is the same in respect of bootloader, and it's usually possible to select a different thing to boot in grub - for example, I get my kernel image, and a failsafe mode which drops you in at Init 1 (Single user) for maintenance
<plytheman> also I'm seeing an nVidia spalsh screen on booting which was never there before if that means anything
<BarkingFish> plytheman, is your motherboard battery supported?
<BarkingFish> I have seen boards which revert to their default settings if a battery goes flat, and you see all the bits at startup which you'd not have seen previously
<johnjacobjunger> supported motherboard battery? never heard of such a thing not being supported lol
<plytheman> yeah... that's been a long running issue now.  Used to be find but for the past 6 months I've had to hit F1 to get past a message saying 'system voltage is low'
<johnjacobjunger> new battery time
<johnjacobjunger> yay
<johnjacobjunger> u can get one at batteries plus i bet
<BarkingFish> johnjacobjunger, I missed a comma.  It should have said "Is your motherboard, battery supported"
<johnjacobjunger> oh lol
<BarkingFish> in other words, does your motherboard have a battery on it :)
<johnjacobjunger> sorry
<BarkingFish> np
<wingie> what does @ in "drwx---rwx@" mean when listing all files?
<pfifo> hook it upto a car battery, then itll never go dead
<johnjacobjunger> mis understood
<DarsVaeda> how do I install a proposed update?
<BarkingFish> plytheman, At first guess, I'd say that if you've been getting that message, your battery has now gone flat, and your BIOS / CMOS has reset to default
<plytheman> johnjacobjunger: think just changing the battery will help it start up right again?  the first time I got to the desktop there were messages about (from memory) "gnome:program_list entry in config error. Ignore or Delete" or something along those lines
<johnjacobjunger> commas are important...  it's the difference between "let's eat, grandpa" and "let's eat grandpa"
<plytheman> and there was no window decoration when I finally got my terminal to open
<johnjacobjunger> plytheman: prob cnt hurt
<BarkingFish> which is why you're seeing stuff you never had before, and when you replace the battery, you might need to reset your BIOS preferences
<kschluter> exit
<johnjacobjunger> yea unless your BIOS has it's own SD Storage thingy
<johnjacobjunger> like a CMOS Chip
<johnjacobjunger> a writeable CMOS chip tat is
<johnjacobjunger> that*
<pfifo> usually the cmos chip is powered by that battery though
<johnjacobjunger> yes but some CMOS chips have long term storage like an SD card
<k_5673> Hello, dawgs! I'm building a multiseat setup over 10.04 LTS, using GDM over XDMCP + Xephyr. I've already wrote scripts to start the Xephyr servers and connect them to the local GDM in port 177. The question is: how can i start the Xephyrs instead the X and GDM?
<BarkingFish> pfifo, which is why the bios resets sometimes when the battery dies :P
<johnjacobjunger> that way pulling the battery doesnt reset things like the bios password ans stuff
<johnjacobjunger> BarkingFish: but depends on the CMOS chip
<johnjacobjunger> some are actualy writeable and dont need a battery to "remember" it's settings
<BarkingFish> Yes, like an eeprom
<BarkingFish> and non volatile
<johnjacobjunger> yep
<plytheman> so would my battery being dead account for losing access to sda or grinding every operation to excruciatingly slow speeds?
<BarkingFish> no, but it might account for the fact that you have settings  which weren't there previously, since stuff has defaulted
<mneptok> plytheman: try booting to an earlier kernel at the GRUB menu
<BarkingFish> what could be happening is your system is now trying to load with stuff that wasn't setup in that way when you installed
<Tigerboy> I have 12.04 and mplayer and kdenlive both crash the desktop(so you go back to the logon prompt) the very instant I try to play a video file. I have AMD gpu there is a fix for this problem but I can't find it.
<mneptok> BarkingFish: Linux (and most modern OSes) immediately discard what the BIOS tells the and query hardware independently.
<BarkingFish> Tigerboy, Try #ubuntu+1
<dboehmer> someone can give hints how to configure KVM in 12.04?
<BarkingFish> dboehmer, see what I just put above
<BarkingFish> and the topic
<Tigerboy> Barkingfish: ok I was wondering if this is the right one.
<BarkingFish> Tigerboy, It's in the topic :)
<BarkingFish> "For support with 12.04 beta, /join #ubuntu+1 channel"
<dboehmer> BarkingFish, thank you for pointing to the obvious
<Tigerboy> Barkingfish: is the a preferred chat for ubuntu studio 12.04
<BarkingFish> dboehmer, you're welcome.  Thank you for giving me the opportunity to point to the obvious, by missing it :P
<BarkingFish> Tigerboy, for anything 12.04, it goes in there :)
<plytheman> mneptok: I just finally got something to appear on my desktop, but next time I reboot I'll try and get into grub
<mneptok> plytheman: <esc> gets you the GRUB menu
<Tigerboy> Ok ta
<plytheman> mneptok: cool, thanks
<Pelo> what's the command to get ubuntu to tell you which version it is , from the command line
<Pelo> ?
<plytheman> also, does it mean anything that now that I'm finally on the desktop my cursor is just an 'X'?
<mneptok> Pelo: lsb_release -a
<Ins|de> hello, what's the syntax for defining multiple libraries in the LD_PRELOAD variable?
<Pelo> thanks mneptok
<ClientAlive> when I boot the minmal install cd all I get is a grub command line but what am I supposed to do with that? Am I supposed to specify some "root=" path or something?
<sk3ptic_1ne> using GDM2Setup 0.5.3 on 10.04...How do I enable Theme tab ?
<VSpike> GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<VSpike> I get this when doing apt-get update
<CharminTheMoose> How do I switch off rsyslog during the boot process and just let the contents of dmesg be saved? Am trying to boot ubuntu 11.04 in 44MB RAM VM. Tryiing to hit 32MB of RAM..
<VSpike> My Xorg is broken at the moment too.. can anyone tell me how to fix this key error?
<rhin0> anyone know what the application name (launcher) for chrome is -- it isn't chrome.
<DJones> rhin0: I think its chromium-browser
<plytheman> So I made it to my desktop and have windows saying things like: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet". Do you want to delet the applet from your configureation? Don't Delete/Delete"
<rhin0> ok thanks DJones
<rhin0> it isn't
<mneptok> rhin0: did you install the Google package?
<rhin0> yes
<rhin0> .deb
<mneptok> rhin0: google-chrome
<DJones> rhin0: If I run chromium-browser in terminal, it starts chromium
<rhin0> ok thats it
<pfifo> Ins|de, most likely she same for specifying mutiple directories in PATH
<mneptok> rhin0: the package puts it in /usr/bin/google-chrome
<Ins|de> pfifo, thanks !
<Mech0z> is there someway to connect to a desktop ubuntu other than putty that works even fi ti dont boot all the way into desktop?
<pfifo> ClientAlive, just press enter
<MarKsaitis> how on planet earth do I use gnome classic on one of my accounts in ubuntu desktop?
<craigbass1976> I've got sun's java and open java installed.  I have an app that borks whenever I use open java.  How do I make sun's the default?
<ClientAlive> I'll try that. I'm not booted in atm but wanted to ask before I go sit down to it. Thx.
<pfifo> !classic | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<VSpike> I keep getting this problem - wonder if it's because of the firewall here?
<ClientAlive> pfifo: by chance have you actually done this before?
<MarKsaitis> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pfifo> ClientAlive, yes
<itaylor57> craigbass1976, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ClientAlive> sweet. thx
<itaylor57> craigbass1976, and sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<MarKsaitis> what if I only want this for one user?
<itaylor57> craigbass1976, the last if you have the jdk also
<pfifo> MarKsaitis, it will be available to all users, and the users who want to use 'classic' or what not can select it for their drop down
<sk3ptic_1ne> anybody here use gdm2setup  ?
<MarKsaitis> pfifo, or better, how do I disable that graphical composition "compiz"... as it does not work for me remotelly
<MarKsaitis> =)
<pfifo> MarKsaitis, uninstall it
<MarKsaitis> but I only wan't to disable it for 1 user
<abelwho> hi
<pfifo> MarKsaitis, perhaps a custom .xsession or similiar
<MarKsaitis> also, I tunnel X thru ssh to xming X server. How do I launch that main default application which handles logins? the login screen?
<pfifo> MarKsaitis, i use xdm for remote logins, not sure if lightdm or gmd will work
<pfifo> gdm
<MarKsaitis> which one is the default one?
<pfifo> MarKsaitis, i think lightdm is default in 11.10
<soaringsky> MarKsaitis: lightdm from 11.10 onwards
<skmsmslk> shell user-theme is not enabled ?
<MarKsaitis> okey than you, will try running lightdm from putty
<k_5673> Hello, dawgs! I'm building a multiseat setup over 10.04 LTS, using GDM over XDMCP + Xephyr. I've already wrote scripts to start the Xephyr servers and connect them to the local GDM in port 177. The question is: how can i start the Xephyrs instead the X and GDM?
<MarKsaitis> so where do I disable that compiz for a specific user? :)
<pfifo> MarKsaitis, im thinking writing your own .xsession would be best, and setup the session as you see fit.
<trism> MarKsaitis: the gnome classic (no effects) option uses metacity
<MarKsaitis> my specific account has no .xsession file in it by def
<MarKsaitis> what is metacity
<trism> MarKsaitis: instead of compiz
<MarKsaitis> omg ok :)
<ericluwolf> Hey guys
<MarKsaitis> lightdm or lightdm-session
<goddard> hey
<k_5673> Hello, dawgs! I'm building a multiseat setup over 10.04 LTS, using GDM over XDMCP + Xephyr. I've already wrote scripts to start the Xephyr servers and connect them to the local GDM in port 177. The question is: how can i start the Xephyrs instead the X and GDM?
<Si2100> Heyy
<ericluwolf> Do you have GUI installed
<VSpike> VSpike: Can anyone suggest how I resolve this? http://pastebin.com/YfwbC4mU
<skmsmslk> shell user-theme is not enabled . how to solve this problem ?
<MarKsaitis> sudo lightdm doesnt work. it says "do u have right permissions"
<MarKsaitis> lightdm-session is the same as gnome-session, so how do I launch that login screen?
<lubes> man irssi
<Nucleus> I'm trying to install a file .tar.gz the command is " dpkg -i NAME.tar.gz " ?
<VSpike> Nucleus: what is the file?
<VSpike> That's almost certainly not right, by the way
<Nucleus> Vspike
<Nucleus> xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz
<Nucleus> This is the file
<MarKsaitis> anyways, I can't find any of the methods - cant launch that login app thru ssh and X11 server nor disable compiz on a specific user
<guntbert> k_5673: we heard you the first time - please don't repeat so often
<VSpike> Nucleus: why can't you install via the package manager? Is that version not available?
<OerHeks> Nucleus, you need to unpack the file first.
<Nucleus> Vspike i'm using Backtrack actually, not ubuntu.
<Nucleus> Some things are different.
<crevolante> hi :)
<OerHeks> !backtrack | Nucleus
<ubottu> Nucleus: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<danny> how do i remove a program from the terminal that i installed with the software center using a .deb package
<Nucleus> OerHeks how do i unpack ? I don't find any option for that. Also, does that mean the file extension tar.gz is like .rar in windows ?
<VSpike> Hm, is the a global repository issue at th emoment?
<OerHeks> danny sudo apt-get remove <package>
<VSpike> Nucleus: tar -xvzf Name.tar.gz
<D4rthB4n3> does anybody know a good tutorial for mysql (for total beginners)
<craigbass1976> itaylor57, have I got to log out and in again?
<OerHeks> Nucleaus, yes, but why ask here, join #Backtrack-linux for support
<pfifo> D4rthB4n3, yes, http://w3schools.com
<ciscoftw> when i logout the local user (where i ran my "xhost +" command from) im not longer able to run 'X' via my ssh session?
<D4rthB4n3> thx i ll check it out pfifo
<itaylor57> no it should set /usr/bin/java as a soft link to the jre you chose
<itaylor57> craigbass1976,  no it should set /usr/bin/java as a soft link to the jre you chose
<ClientAlive> has anyone used the netinst.iso cd before?
<Nucleus> Ok, it's unpacked now how do i install it ?
<surmpain> ?how can I install ubuntu for pen?
<itaylor57> craigbass1976, what is the output of java -version typed in terminal?
<auronandace> !usb | surmpain
<ubottu> surmpain: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nucleus> I normally use apt-get install ... or i just install directly dpkg -i .... buit in this case is new.
<ClientAlive> oops - wrong channel, sorry
<surmpain> thank ubottu
<craigbass1976> itaylor57, java version "1.6.0_26",  Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03),  Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)  I asked about logging out and in again becaus ethe app I'm running appears to still be hitting openjdk.  Startup looks a bit different and I'm getting errors that happen when I don't use Suns's.
<OerHeks> Nucleus, don't use backtrack then, use Ubuntu, much easier.
<itaylor57> craigbass1976, a logout and back in couldn't hurt
<jen_> how do you get gadgets on gnome?
<craigbass1976> itaylor57, the second command (javac) gave me "no alternatives for javac"  The app is running a "/usr/bin/javaws blahblah"  is there another one for javaws?
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, run terminal: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jen_> can you get google gadgets on gnome?
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, then select the java you want.
<surmpain> hello do you know any program to protect the ip?
<craigbass1976> brbr
<jen_> anyone?
<itaylor57> OerHeks, that is what i gave him, but it seems the apps are calling java web start i.e. javaws
<itaylor57> OerHeks, which has its own config i believe on how it choses which jre to run
<OerHeks> jen, afaik there is no package google gadgets for 11.10 >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/google-gadgets
<velko> ClientAlive, i have
<OerHeks> itaylor57, i see, i have no experience with javaWS
<itaylor57> OerHeks, I think once he logs back in the "cache" will be updated and the jre he set by the sudo update-alternatives will take effect
<jen_> how do i get google gadgets on GNOME?
<OerHeks> itaylor57, correct. let's wait for his answer.
<itaylor57> fingers crossed
<dicannamas> who can help me with a easy issue in update manager? i am posting the explanation in ubuntu forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11760121#post11760121
<ClientAlive> velco: you have???
<ClientAlive> omg, my back is really agains a wall here velco!
<velko> ClientAlive, what seems to be the trouble?
<ClientAlive> may I pm you sir?
<velko> ClientAlive, ok
<surmpain> oi
<jen_> what are google gadgets....id really like to have them on my desktop :D
<jen_> because I like shinies
<BlueLaguna> What's a good OpenVPN client on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> jen_, afaik there is no package google gadgets for 11.10 >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/google-gadgets
<qmr> Anyone know why it's so hard to grab the edge of a window?
<k_5673> !Network-Manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<nics> BlueLaguna: Define "good"
<BlueLaguna> nics: Relatively pain free to install, but stable?
<nics> BlueLaguna: You want GUI? network-manager-openvpn
<meganerd> BlueLaguna: I just the CLI openvpn client
<meganerd> BlueLaguna: it is very stable
<BlueLaguna> Ah, thanks
<BlueLaguna> nics & meganerd: thanks
<mikodo> Hi, I want to test "daily builds", in a VM. Where can I get information on the "builds" and how to install and daily update them, for testing and filling bug reports? I'll do the reading, from any links provided. Thanks!
<dicannamas> could someone help me out with a small issue i have in update manager? here is the explanation with a picture http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11760121#post11760121
<Si2100> dicannamas, Do it thought terminal
<nics> BlueLaguna: network-manager-openvpn is just a GUI fontend (integrated into NetworkManager) to the CLI openvpn package. If you want easy configuration, use this.
<OerHeks> mikodo daily builds of 12.04? for support Pangolin, join #Ubuntu+1
<dicannamas> Si2100, doesnt work in the terminal...or tell me how you would do it
<mikodo> OerHeks, OK.
<Si2100> dicannamas, Err i just did " Sudo apt-get upgrade xxxxx <- Package name
<dicannamas> Si2100, i tryed sudo apt-get update (filename) bu dont work
<Si2100> or just remove the Xorg Drivers
<Si2100> you need to do upgrade i tihkn
<macele> Does ctrl-alt-backspace no longer kill x?
<nics> macele: No
<dicannamas> Si2100, i did tryed yesterday...but i do it again and show you the messege
<Si2100> Okies
<macele> nics: Can it be enabled?
<steve84> hi there i am new to linux and i am need help with a minor issue
<Si2100> which tis ?
<jen_> OerHeks, well is there any other way?
<pfifo> macele, I know it can be enabled, Ive reenabled it, but I dont remember how, google most likely knows
<velko> macele, yes with an option in xorg.conf. don't remember which exactly
<nics> macele: First entry on google for "Ubuntu Strg Alt Backspace" gave me this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html Not sure if it works for you
<macele> pfifo, velko: roger looking it up now
<OerHeks> jen_, not that i know of, maybe someone else has an idea??
<nics> steve84: Just ask your question.
<dicannamas> Si2100,  this is what it tells me Reading package lists... Done
<dicannamas> Building dependency tree
<dicannamas> Reading state information... Done
<dicannamas> The following packages have been kept back:
<dicannamas>   xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<dicannamas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> dicannamas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dicannamas> ups sorry
<Si2100> Okie dicannamas try sudo apt-get autoclean and/or sudo apt-get clean
<dicannamas> let me try
<Si2100> Okies
<Whiskey> find / -name 'znc' <-- can you get that in some way to return 1 for match and 0 for none match?
<dicannamas> Si2100, it tells me the same
<Si2100> hmmm
<dicannamas> after i autoclean
<Si2100> dicannamas I Shall take this to Google
<ActionParsnip> Whiskey: ask in #bash too
<nics> dicannamas: Your screenshot is login protected. Maybe you can paste your output at paste.ubuntu.com?
<Zaitzev> Whiskey: why not use if [ -d ~/.znc ] ?
<Si2100> dicannamas, YOu shoudl try and remove it
<dicannamas> nics i did posted in the ubuntu forum
<velko> macele, dontzap (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html)
<ActionParsnip> Whiskey: may help http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/41055-return-code-unix-command.html
<dicannamas> i give the link again...one minute
<Si2100> dicannamas can you remove it ?
<Si2100> by doing sudo apt-get remove xxxx
<dicannamas> Si2100, remove the file?...or you i better reinstall chrome?
<dicannamas> should i
<macele> velko: I found where it said you can add 3 lines in the xorg.conf file to re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace. Bottof of the link you posted. Thanks for the help guys. I'll try it out on next reboot.
<Si2100> dicannamas Try removing it first
<Si2100> then try removing Chrome or updating it
<dicannamas> Si2100, nics did you see what i posted in the ubuntu forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1939904&highlight=update+manager
<Si2100> say YEh
<Si2100> got it open atm
<Whiskey> maybe :D
<nics> Whiskey: find /tmp -name znc | grep znc
<Si2100> dicannamas, i had this issue ages ago with Xorgh
<ActionParsnip> nics: if you use -name then the grep for the same txt will always succeed..
<jen__> Im a girl who likes shinies and cool features, what can I install to gnome to add cool features?
<dicannamas> Si2100, so if i remove the file then the funtion from chrome wont work or what it will happen?
<Si2100> dicannamas Trial and error
<ActionParsnip> jen__: use compizconfig-settings-manager and you can add effects
<hydrox24> jen__: just get gnome 3, it's the definition of shiny and cool feratures
<hydrox24> jen__: what ubuntu are you on?
<ActionParsnip> I'd say kde was shinier
<jen__> how do I know if I dont already have gnome three?
<jen__> I am on gnome
<nics> ActionParsnip: Not if find doesn't anything and thus, no lines are matched.
<ActionParsnip> jen__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<hydrox24> jen__: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Whiskey> if [ -d "~/.znc" ]; then echo -e "find znc"; fi; actully not does anything
<Whiskey> but if i give the full path to it, it works
<jen__> oh duh onceiric
<jen__> mind my spelling
<Whiskey> oo
<ActionParsnip> jen__: you have gnome 3 then :)
<Whiskey> it was supose to work as full system search
<nics> Whiskey: Sorry, didn't get that you want a 1 if sth is being found
<jen__> oh okay
<Si2100> dicannamas Hows it coming '?>
<jen__> well i want more shinies c:
<dicannamas> Si2100, i am going to reinstall from synaptic? you think is a good idea that way?
<Si2100> dicannamas, Err
<Si2100> dicannamas, Which you doing Chrome or Xorg Dirvers ?
<Whiskey> naaa echo works also
<nics> Whiskey: ! ( find /tmp -name znc | grep znc )
<jen__> i just really really really really really want to know how to get google widgets
<GunClive> hi. how can read out information about my psu via console? thanks in the name of my linux clan
<dicannamas> Si2100, is a kind of extention from xorg to chrome
<Si2100> dicannamas Yeh Okies
<Si2100> dicannamas Orr remove all the Chrome Xorg and then reboot and see if the update hangs around
<jen__> i found them! <3
<dicannamas> Si2100, how i do that?
<Si2100> dicannamas Do it form Synatpic
<dicannamas> ok...i am going to uninstall that especific file and see what happens
<Si2100> Owite
<nics> dicannamas: I've got the link and can read your post, but the screenshot is login protected. If you paste your problem somewhere, more people here would care...
<dicannamas> nics got ya
<apanasego> hello
<nics> apanasego: Hi
<velko> GunClive, what is psu? the battery?
<NewWorld> velko:  Power supply unit. The thing that gives the PC power
<GunClive> velko, yes power supply unit
<jen__> how do you install screenlets?
<velko> NewWorld, GunClive that much i looked up in wikipedia :) my question is what info do you expect to find? if the computer is running on ac or battery power? or the model of the battery? or something completely different?
<jen__> ive installed them, and I want to install sensors (just to experiment) and I dont know where to put them or what not
<Whiskey> nics?
<Whiskey> it don´t give me anything
<apanasego> jen:sudo rm -rf
<nics> What do you expect? Jist an exit status of zero or one? Or did I get you wrong?
<velko> apanasego, don't do that
<apanasego> :-)
<Whiskey> na anything that tells me it there
<apanasego> troll
<ikonia> apanasego: what ?
<Whiskey> so i can trigger a status if none status is getting
<velko> apanasego, this is not helpful. this is a support channel. not jockers channel
<jen__> I didnt do it
<GunClive> velko, i need the watt value
<ikonia> apanasego: stop giving bad/silly advice to people. Clear ?
<jen__> I dont appreciate jokers >.> even if my stuff isnt serious
<nics> Whiskey: In a shell script?
<ikonia> jen__: it won't happen again, apologies
<dicannamas> Si2100, got some new xorg upgrade so let you know in a minute...perhaps i will get back the same file again
<jen__> i've had my system shut off before, i could have been working on something
<Si2100> Owite
<ikonia> jen__: what's the actual issue you have ?
<nics> shred -u apanasego
<velko> GunClive, http://www.go2linux.org/laptop-battery-status-with-linux-console-command-acpi
<jen__> how do I get the screenlet on my screen?
<jen__> i got to install it and it brings me to my folders
<georgios_colleen> hello. I am trying to compile a package by hand and it is complaining about not being able to find gnutls.h
<ikonia> screenlet ? what version of ubuntu are you using
<georgios_colleen> how can I install those header files?
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: what are you trying to compile ?
<Whiskey> nics: yeh
<georgios_colleen> pianobar
<georgios_colleen> it's in the repo, but it's too old
<nics> Whiskey: Do you want to carry out some action within a bash script depending on whether find finds sth or not?
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: Hmmm never heard ot that
<NewWorld> GunClive:  `acpi` displays battery info if you're on a laptop
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: in what way too old ?
<Whiskey> if [ -d "/home/anton/znc" ]; then echo -e "find znc"; fi; <-- this coes the job, but it need full path, i wuld like to get it work on full system search
<faceface> hihi
<faceface> how do I remove old kerns?
<faceface> kernals
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: the package is outdated, such that it does not work. I would like the latest version
<faceface> from the cli
<ikonia> faceface: open the package manager, find the kernel packages, click remove
<apanasego> install gentoo
<apanasego> :p
<ActionParsnip> faceface: run:  uname -a   and you'll see the running kernel
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: are you sure it doesn't work
<nics> Whiskey: if ( find / -name znc | grep znc > /dev/null 2>&1) ; then echo "Foo"; fi
<faceface> I tried searching in the 'add remove apps' pm
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: I'd find it hard to believe it's in the repo that's been tested and it doesn't work
<GunClive> velko, NewWorld I use a PC
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: I am sure... I installed it first
<faceface> but didn'y find any kernels listed
<louish> Hi All,  I'm running Ubuntu 7.10, and the server stopped working today, I'm segmentation fault (on boot up) and when I try to remove (rm) files it does the same thing.   Anyone have time to help me?  TIA
<ikonia> faceface: look for linux image
<ActionParsnip> faceface: run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ikonia> faceface: sorry, linux-image
<NewWorld> GunClive:  What info are you trying to find out about it?
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: pianobar is a pandora CLI. it needs to be updated everytime pandora's protocl changes. it is not very surprising that it s out of date
<faceface> ActionParsnip: ty
<faceface> ikonia: ty
<pfifo> louish, unfortunatly 7.10 is no longer supported, you ned to upgrade to atleast 10.04
<GunClive> NewWorld, the watt value
<Whiskey> yeh
<Whiskey> that works thx
<ActionParsnip> faceface: don't uninstall the running kernel, or the package without the numbers, you can remove any of the others and get about 120Mb per kernel
<ikonia> !info pianobar
<ubottu> pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2011.12.11-1~ubuntu11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 32 kB, installed size 152 kB
<nics> Whiskey: '( find / -name znc | grep znc > /dev/null 2>&1)' will return 0 if sth is found. This will in turn make the if clause branch to the echo stuff.
<ActionParsnip> louish: I'd wipe theold release out and clean install with Oneiric
<NewWorld> GunClive:  I remember looking this up. You have to get some elecetrical equipment to measure it apparently. There are no built-in monitors
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: that seems pretty up to date
<Whiskey> nics you good at shell scripts?
<faceface> ActionParsnip: why can't I uninstall the running kernal ;-P
<faceface> ignore me
<GunClive> NewWorld, thanks. this explains my endless search
<ActionParsnip> faceface: you can, its just not wise at all
<faceface> I thought there was some magic command to trash old onese
<faceface> ones
<faceface> but thanks for the tips on how to list whats installed
<nics> Whiskey: Depends on the def of "good"
<ActionParsnip> faceface: there probably is but I'd stick with the easy road so you have control
<georgios_colleen> well, it doesn't work, so I'd like to try compiling from source. I have the package on my gentoo machine compiled from source and it works
<faceface> ActionParsnip: but I *want* to shred my boot sector!
<Si2100>  dicannamas brb
<faceface> ActionParsnip: ty
<GunClive> NewWorld, velko may the linux be with you. may a new world of free software rise!
<nics> Whiskey: Is it working for you?
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: I'd very very strongly advise you not to do that unless you are very confident with what you are doing
<Whiskey> yeh
<Whiskey> i think that
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: if it's not working I'd log a bug against the package and talk to the master of the universe team (MOTU) to get the package updated
<Whiskey> im not going to use that yet, was just something i might need leator :D
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: I am very confident. I consider myself a poweruser.
<nics> Whiskey: fine
<Whiskey> You see nics i got a relly enoying problem :D
<NewWorld> GunClive:  haha. You need to get some of those crocodile snippers to measure the wattage :)
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: ok, so why are you asking for help ?
<Whiskey> If i do sleep 5
<Whiskey> then while the time is sleeping you you type anything on the keyboard
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: just because I feel comfortable woth power doesn't mean I'm all-knowing :)
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: logging a bug so that any user gets the update would be the way forward
<Whiskey> and you come in to a "read -p ' Enter your menu choice [1-3]:' -e yourch" <--- then the words you typed under the sleep comes there
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: well there is still also the problem of why gnutls.h is not present
<Whiskey> are it anyway to block or empty so it come up clean
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: shouldn't it be there?
<darkcry> hi all
<georgios_colleen> !info pianobar
<ubottu> pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2011.12.11-1~ubuntu11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 32 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: if you'v enot installed the development packages, no
<GunClive> NewWorld, I just look at my bill. that might be easier
<Whiskey> nics; you understand what i sad right?
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: ok, how do I install those? (it's usually installed default on gentoo, I didn't realize it wasn;t the case here)
<nics> Whiskey: Yes
<Whiskey> its the only problem thats bugging me atm, all others is sloved :D
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: again, I'm advising you to log a bug to get this progresesd, as this is not something you should be doing on your system unless you %101 understand it
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: log the bug - work with the MOTU team and get it fixed for everyone
<faceface> can I list installed packages from cli?
<ikonia> faceface: dpkg -l
<Chrismeister> Please guys, I have big trouble. I want to set up a mumble-server quick and fails. When I try to start I get message: Not starting Mumble VoIP Server mumble-server, disabled via /etc/default/mumble-server.
<faceface> apt-cache --help isn't... ikonia ty
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: can you please tell me how to install the dev pkgs?
<nics> Whiskey: You want to discard the input entered while 'sleep 5' had been running, right?
<faceface> ikonia: it lists the linux-imags I just removed
<Whiskey> yeh
<faceface> with rc infront
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: wellm, what they are called, or whatever
<Helpplz> hello
<faceface> hello
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: I'd rather not at this time as I've advised you the right way to get this progressed cleanly and correctly
<ActionParsnip> faceface: then run:  sudo dpkg -P linux-image-xxxxx
<Helpplz> can someone help me, I am struggling to install the GUI
<ActionParsnip> faceface: the package is removed, there are just residual configs
<Helpplz> on ubuntu 11.0.4
<faceface> ActionParsnip: what does that do?
<faceface> oic
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: are you serious? you are witholding information from me to fit your own agenda?
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: yes
<Whiskey> have google around alot, but never find a slotion
<georgios_colleen> what is the point of an IRC channel then
<faceface> thanks for help
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: did you install the desktop OS?
<faceface> night
<georgios_colleen> the is ridiculous.
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: I asked if you where confident with what you where doing and you said you where, however you don't seem to know the basics of using the package manager
<Helpplz> no it was installed via a VPS o gui
<Chrismeister> I need help, how do I run the mumble-server
<Helpplz> to
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: I don't think I should advise you to install things onto yout machine that you are not sure how to use in this distro
<georgios_colleen> I may not be familiar with Ubuntu, but I have been using Linux for years
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: ok, what is the issue?
<kaspir> could somebody please help out with a dual boot problem. I have no grub and upon trying to install one i screwed myself over
<Helpplz> (EE) Xen Virtual Pointer: failed to initialize for relative axes.
<nics> Whiskey: Why do you want to do that?
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: however logging the package bug and working with the mainterers will get it fixed and I believe that's the way you should go
<NewWorld> kaspir:  post more info.
<tomvolek> how do I copy a directiry structure wihtout copying symlinks in it ?
<nics> Or stated it the other way: Why would a user type sth. when a sleep is running?
<Whiskey> nics, cuz its uggly if you type anything, and its comes in the menu
<Whiskey> it shuld come up clean
<Whiskey> sad that read don´t have that option
<nics> And why are you actually calling sleep?
<Helpplz> ActionParsnip did you get the EE?
<Random832> tomvolek: what do you mean exactly 'without copying symlinks'?
<Whiskey> its for my notes, stuff that can be importent to read
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: https://help.ubuntu.com has a guide for the basics of using the package manager
<Whiskey> wtf
<Random832> cp -R doesn't normally recurse _into_ symlinks, it'll just make a symlink at the destination
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: it may help you get a basic understanding of how packages are installed/managed in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: yes, but I'm not sure of what it implys
<ikonia> georgios_colleen: that way if you compile something you'll make sure you don't cause a dependency conflict
<kaspir> NewWorld: after installing ubuntu, i had no grub so i found a thread containing a something i could do. it essentially installed the grub menu to sda5 but now when i boot all i get is a grub command prompt
<Helpplz> when i do startx
<georgios_colleen> ikonia: what do you think I do not understand? you are a binary based non-rolling release system
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: why not just use the OS as a server...
<Helpplz> i get 3 ee reports
<tomvolek> I have a directory structure, I want to moved these into svn . One of hte directories is a symlink to a direcotry full of files, I dont wnat to get those into svn
<Helpplz> I need the GUI
<nics> Whiskey: You could call clear, but this will clear :P
<tomvolek> well, I dont want to copy any files that is a synlink Random832
<Whiskey> yeh its not what i wonted
<Random832> tomvolek: so it's okay if it creates a symlink there, you just don't want to copy the directory and the files inside
<Whiskey> nics, can i pm you
<tomvolek> right
<nics> tomvolek: Use svn:ignore
<nics> Whiskey: Of course
<NewWorld> kaspir:  did you try reinstalling with /sbin/grub-install ?
<NewWorld> maybe it will help
<R3db3ard> NewWorld, File copy with filter: http://superuser.com/questions/35789/file-copy-with-filter
<NewWorld> R3db3ard:  wrong guy
<R3db3ard> my bad
<Random832> tomvolek: cp doesn't normally copy stuff behind symlinks, but i don't know what svn does
<tomvolek> I am nics,  I am setting up the direcotry structure for svn in a temporary place.  was going to cpy my actuall files into the Trunk directory of this temp place then import into svn
<dicannamas> Si2100, you still here?
<Helpplz> I nned the GUI for other users to remote too
<Random832> cp -a
<tomvolek> svn is  a source control Random 832
<Random832> ...right, i mean i don't know what its symlink policy is
<Si2100> dicannamas Yeh
<Random832> not what it is
<kaspir> NewWorld: No I'm affraid I've never dealt with doing anything grub other than picking which os to load so I'm not sure what to do. Can you link me to something to point me in the right direction
<tomvolek> ok
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572007
<orionsonofneptun> webnet check channels
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: what will they do on the remote system?
<Random832> anyway, cp -a will just make a copy of the tree, any symlinks will still be symlinks
<zacarias> I'm not having thumbnail previews in Nautilus, although I have the correct configurations, I think. I just can see the previews with the space-bar (gnomesushi). Any help?
<Random832> then you could remove symlinks ith find if you need to
<pfifo> Random832, svn is aware of symlinks
<kaspir> NewWorld: my main problem right now is figuring out how to get rid of that grub prompt though. I need to at least get to an os so my wife doesnt freak out
<dicannamas> Si2100, you know...the problem is gone but i have a little thing in chrome...when i chat in a flash app and the typing and use the space bar then the screen jumps somewhere else...have you have a problem like that?
<NewWorld> kaspir:  Actually, can you pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Si2100> dicannamas, I use Firefox.. its much better =)
<Helpplz> not much view and edit files
<Random832> er, grub doesn't use menu.lst anymore
<Si2100> dicannamas err But ill have a look
<dicannamas> Si2100, chrome is a lot faster
<Helpplz> only a certain file
<Si2100> Meh
<Helpplz> but it needs the GUI for this and openoffice
<Si2100> dicannamas its down to choice
<orionsonofneptun> hey ive got a new channel #talkbios were tryig to solve a toshiba bios issue come on over if you can help please
<kaspir> NewWorld: 1 sec
<orionsonofneptun> so we can install ubuntu
<NewWorld> kaspir:  Random832 said grub doesn't use menu.lst anymore :S
<dicannamas> Si2100, you know what i meant?...when i type and use the space bar then the window go somewhere else
<Si2100> dicannamas iStrange
<kaspir> NewWorld: yeah said not recognized
<dicannamas> i know
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: if you install openssh-server then can use sftp and allow users to edit files
<NewWorld> kaspir:  You should try booting into a Live CD, then in terminal: "man grub-install" - and use the program
<R3db3ard> kaspir, are you trying to change the default grub timeout so it doesn't show up?
<Si2100> dicannamas you could try updating Flash or Chrome ?
<kaspir> NewWorld: Ok ill give that a shot
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: they can use the editor on the client system and connect to the sftp using nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: much much faster
<Helpplz> I require it via GUI
<Random832> if in /etc/default/grub you set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET you won't get a boot menu
<kaspir> no im trying to get rid of a grub boot prompt and get a grub menu back
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: the GUI will be the client's OS on their machine
<Helpplz> i understand that
<kaspir> didn't set anything besides sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Helpplz> but they want to be able to remote into the VPS at anytime
<kaspir> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: so why not do it that way, it will impact less on the server
<dicannamas> Si2100, i will see what i can do...i dont know because flash...i dont have even a plugin install yet so...i may upgrade chrome but i have to also figure it that out lol
<kaspir> some1 said to do that
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: but you don't need to for your needs
<Random832> kaspir: pastebin /etc/default/grub
<Helpplz> they are not very technical
<Si2100> dicannamas Yeah Try installing Flash and Chrome
<Si2100> or trying a differnet Browser
<Helpplz> I just need the GUI up and running
<Random832> i have GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Helpplz> on the server
<dicannamas> Si2100, thanks you very much man
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: you don't need it for a file server at all
<velko> kaspir, the grub install command was wrong
<kaspir> Random: unknown command
<deadbabe>  Hi, I've noticed when I hit F11 in Ubuntu, the topmost menu bar with File Edit View etc is still there, on GNOME with  10.04. Is there anyway I can have it default go away when I hit F11, leaving the open window to take up the entire  screen space?
<Random832> kaspir: it's not a command
<Helpplz> Action thats what they wish ti have
<Random832> it means you go to pastebin.com and put in the contents of the file
<Random832> and then post the link here
<kaspir> oh ok lol yeah 1 sec. got a few things to try out now
<Helpplz> Once GUI is running I can do the rest
<Random832> or anyway just look in the file and see if it has anything about hidden or timeouts*
<kaspir> ok what was the file again
<Nerosagi> hii
<Random832>  /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: you can connect to the remote session, and securely using open-ssh server. the users will dfault to their home and can access their files. They don't need the desktop at all
<Si2100> dicannamas it Fixewd ?
<Helpplz> Yes I understand that
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: so there is your fix
<ActionParsnip> Helpplz: to the user the experience is identical. They can edit their files
<Si2100> dicannamas ?
<kaspir> booting live cd now
<Si2100> !seen dicannamas
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<kaspir> Random832: Grub hidden timeout = 0
<kaspir> hidden timout = true
<kaspir> grub timout = 10
<lubes> servus taras
<taras_> servus
<Mneumonic> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 Chromium and Firefox are adding new icons to my launcher each time I click them
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to run an 11.04 install in a 32MB RAM VM in textmode, but rsyslogd, plymouthd and dbus-daemon all get killed due to OOM situation, is there anything I can do to alleviate the amount of RAM necessary to run them?
<Random832> kaspir: so, right now you shouldn't be getting a boot menu... well except for that weird /mnt grub install command
<Random832> anyway, the way to install grub in ubuntu is with update-grub
<kaspir> i typed grub in the command terminal and it said it wasnt installed so its installing now then ill update it
<kaspir> will that get rid of the grub prompt?
<Random832> ...you know, i think i might be a bit out of my depth here
<Si2100> Nute Guys
<Random832> can someone who really knows hat they're talking about with grub tell kaspir how to properly install grub and not end up with an unbootable sytem?
<Mneumonic> Anyone know why I keep getting duplicate items in my Unity launcher?
<lostdg22> I have a quick question on iptables if anyone could please help. If I want to prohibit traffic from eth0 to reach eth1 and vice versa would it be something like this? iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 eth1 -o eth0 eth1 -j DROP? thank you
<kaspir> it says for update grub that /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist  and asks if i want to create it. should i?
<waxstone> menu.lest is GRUB legacy
<kaspir> waxstone: idk what the difference is. should i say yes?
<waxstone> kaspir, purge then install latest grub
<velko> kaspir, why did you executed the grub install command with sda5 in the first place? what was your goal?
<waxstone> grub legacy=grub1
<kaspir> waxstone: idk what purge is and idk how to install grub unless you mean sudo apt-get
<Mneumonic> Anyone know why I keep getting duplicate items in my Unity launcher?
<Random832> kaspir: ok, how did you install ubuntu in the first place, and what all have ou done with grub since then
<velko> kaspir, the command makes sense only if /dev/sda5 is your boot partition
<kaspir> velko: after setting up dual boot i didn't have a grub menu
<waxstone> kaspir, sry kaspir im not a grub master
<waxstone> !grub |kaspir
<ubottu> kaspir: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Albania> hello, after i make reboot, i cant start ubuntu its just loading on boot
<Random832> Albania: loading what? are you in a dual boot system?
<kaspir> installed ubuntu as a dual boot with win 7, then it just booted into windows, no grub menu. so i put in those commands i showed you earlier and thats it
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to run an 11.04 install in a 32MB RAM VM in textmode, but rsyslogd, plymouthd and dbus-daemon all get killed due to OOM situation, is there anything I can do to alleviate the amount of RAM necessary to run them?
<kaspir> waxstone: well im a grub uber noob :(
<Albania> Random832: loading on ubuntu logo when i start the notebook
<Albania> i have waiting i 10 mins
<Random832> kaspir: what commands? did you apt-get install anything?
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, yes, use a bigger swap
<Random832> and how'd you et back to ubuntu to do those commands in the first place
<waxstone> kaspir, have you rubn this script as yet? !bootinfo
<waxstone> !bootinfo | kaspir
<ubottu> kaspir: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<kaspir> just tried apt-get install grub, the sda5 commands, and a live cd
<kaspir> waxstone: no ill give it a shot
<Random832> ...ok, apt-get install grub was wrong
<Chelsea> Ha, doing a "usability" study over chat. Someone's first steps on Ubuntu.
<Random832> that's an old version
<Random832> someone needs to figure out how to get him back to a normal grub2 setup
<waxstone> kaspir, the jedi grub masters will require the info form this in order to help you
<Mneumonic> Anyone know why I keep getting duplicate items in my Unity launcher?
<Random832> kaspir: are you on the livecd now or the real system?
<kaspir> !bootinfo  didn't do anything
<ubottu> kaspir: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Albania> guys i cant going on rescue mode i cant start ubuntu i have try it on grub with init=/bin/bash rw same thing please anyone help me!!!
<Random832> kaspir: go to the link and follow the instructions there
<kaspir> Random832: Live CD, I can't get to anything else
<Random832> the !bootinfo isn't a command, it's how to make the bot tell you about it
<Random832> kaspir: you may need to reinstall ubuntu
<kaspir> oh haha god im a noob
<Random832> the thing is, you wouldn't have to
<Random832> but i don't trust myself or you not to screw up me walking you thruogh setting up a chroot and fixing grub on the installed system
<Random832> and you may have selecte the wrong thing when you set up dual boot
<Random832> make sure install grub to the MBR
<Random832> there's a checkbox
<Albania> guys i cant going on rescue mode i cant start ubuntu i have try it on grub with init=/bin/bash rw same thing please anyone help me!!!
<kaspir> MBR?
<pfifo> kaspir, is your system bootable as is?
<mneptok> kaspir: you are booted to a live session now?
<Random832> Albania: what kind of computer do you have
<Albania> Random832 i have one notebook
<Albania> but i have use it with ubuntu much time
<Random832> what is the model number company i mean
<kaspir> pfifo: no all i get is grub prompt. I'm on a live cd
<Albania> today when i make reboot its never comming up :(
<Random832> Albania: did you recently upgrade the kernel?
<pfifo> kaspir, can you pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l`
<Albania> Random832 eee pc
<kaspir> pfifo: hold on
<mneptok> kaspir: do you have a single hard disk in the machine?
<Random832> some computers can't support booting if the kernel image is not in the first 7.5 gb of the hard drive
<Random832> so going to a new kernel moves things around and can mess it up
<kaspir> bought the computer new yesterday, should be able to handle just about anything lol
<Albania> but how can i fix it and i need to save my files i have on it
<kaspir> mneptok: yes
<Random832> Albania: boot from the livecd and copy your files somewhere? is /home a separate partition?
<mneptok> kaspir: "ls /dev/sd*" just shows /dev/sda and its partitions?
<velko> mneptok, iirc kaspir did "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt; grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda" and hosed his system. now grub cannot find his config files because they are on /dev/sda5
<Albania> Random832 no i have just one partition :/
<Albania> i dont know how to boot from USB
<Albania> i have try it to boot but i cant find my files
<Random832> what exact error you getting?
<kaspir> pfifo: doesn't do anything
<pfifo> kaspir, `sudo fdisk -l` doesnt output any information? what livecd are you running
<Jordan_U> velko: kaspir: mneptok: If that's the only problem then kaspir can boot normally from the grub shell by running "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg". The command should have been "grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sda".
<Albania> Random832 when i click any key when the logo of ubuntu its loading i can see at the running its stopping on cmd Starting FTP Proftpd
<Random832> ok then it's not the problem i thoguht it was if it gets that far
<mneptok> Jordan_U: correct, the grub-install is what's missing
<kaspir> no it goes down 1 step with a ">" and allows me to still type. 11.10 64 bit live cd
<Random832> if you go to any of the other consoles is there any other message [alt f2 f3 f4f5678910
<Mneumonic> Is there anyone who can help me with a Unity problem?  I am liking 11.10 but it's keeping me from being able to stick with it
<velko> Jordan_U, this is what he told us so far. i have no idea if there was also something else. and why he did it. what he wanted to accieve
<pfifo> kaspir, can you pastebin everything in your terminal for me
<Random832> Jordan_U: no, like, he installed grub legacy
<Albania> Random832 i can see to init: Failed to spawn ufw pre-star proccess unable to execute no such file or directory
<Random832> velko: the original problem was that it booted straight to windows after he installed
<kaspir> Im on laptop right now let me log into the computers irc
<Mneumonic> Icons in the Unity launcher keep duplicating themselves.  Does anyone know how to stop this?
<Jordan_U> Random832: grub legacy's grub-install does not have a --boot-directory argument. Unfortunately I haven't had time to read all of the scrollback, and I need to leave now.
<Random832> Mneumonic: in my experience, logging out and back in after deleting icons can clear that up, but i ditched unity over that issue
<JelloPop> xmonad rocks :)
<Mneumonic> Random832 I have tried that, tried restarting also.  I think I am going to have to ditch unity over this problem.  What would you recommend I switch to
<Random832> Jordan_U: well do you know how to install grub properly for the main system while running in thel ivecd? does he have to make a chroot?
<Random832> that's where we're at now
<eaglelinux> hello
<Random832> Mneumonic: dunno - i'm on XFCE - you might try gnome classic or... does gnome3 exist for ubuntu?
<eaglelinux> everybody
<JelloPop> hello
<log> !gnome3 | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<CharminTheMoose> Why does udevtrigger.conf in /etc/init say 'by the time udevd starts, we've already missed all of the events for the devices populated in /sys.'.. But yet udevd, udevadm action=add/udevadm settle were already done in the initramfs with a previously mounted /sys fs. Am I missing something here?
<kaspir> theres really nothing in my terminal right now because i restarted my computer. what was it that you wanted to see
<Albania> Random832 when can i find the files if i boot from USB ?
<Random832> so yeah, gnome classic, xfce, or kde, or you could use old school window manager
<eaglelinux> can anybody tell me, if i can get test of ubuntu certification before LPIC-1 ?
<Random832> Albania: from what usb? i'm confused
<Albania> USB flash driver
<Albania> i didnt have CD Rom
<Albania> so now i have boot ubuntu from USB
<Albania> but i dont know how to find files
<Albania> like My Computer on windows
<inocula> i dont want to use windows, but i have a far AP and my wifi card rtl8187 go very slow on ubuntu, do you have any advice?
<Random832> crap, if i knew more about unity i could tell you
<D4rthB4n3> how can i make my apache web server that is running on a local machine accessable to the internet through my router ?
<Random832> it should be obvious-ish - click the ubuntu icon in the corner and go to files i guess?
<Random832> you should see an X GB Filesystem at some point
<pfifo> kaspir, i want to see 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'sudo blkid'
<kaspir> pfifo: 1 sec
<schwaam> what's the default hostname?
<Albania> Random832 where i can find the error files now ?
<Albania> logs
<JelloPop> Random832: Xmonad rocks combined with gnome shell
<Random832> uh, i don't know? i thought we were looking for _your_ files, not error logs
<hydrox24> inocula: check the additional drivers section of ubuntu's system settings for proprietary rtl drivers
<elijah> is grep -x searchterm filename supposed to display results? the tutorial I am going through says it will return exact matches only, but it isn't displaying anything, does grep have an error log?
<Albania> Random832 i reade find it my files :)
<inocula> hydrox24, i checked but the list is empty
<Albania> ready*
<kaspir> pfifo: http://pastebin.ca/2127465
<ActionParsnip> elijah: grep only displays exact results unless you use -i or similar
<schwaam> ActionParsnip, what's a default hostname?
<schwaam> localhost?
<Random832> elijah: maybe there are no exact matches
<elijah> how would I update grep from 2.9 to 2.11 (latest stable) on Ubuntu with apt-get?
<Random832> "exact" means "the whole line with nothing else on it"
<ActionParsnip> schwaam: bad target?
<pfifo> kaspir, you installed to /dev/sda5 correct?
<schwaam> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<kaspir> pfifo: yes the grub
<schwaam> ActionParsnip, I was just setting up rc.conf
<zacarias> in Ubuntu 11.10 (Unity or Gnome) how do you choose which application opens a certain type of file?
<pfifo> kaspir, run `sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt`
<ActionParsnip> schwaam: I've no idea what you are on about dude, sorry
<elijah> ActionParsnip and Random832 - I am following this tutorial (wget http://www.uccs.edu/~ahitchco/grep/a_file) and using his wget example file - my command is "grep -x boot a_file" which supposedly should return results for boot and boots, which are there when I do a cat or nano.
<schwaam> ActionParsnip, under /etc/hosts for example, what do I put for HOSTNAME?
<kaspir> pfifo: sudo mount /dev/sda5 mnt
<kaspir> mount: mount point mnt does not exist
<elijah> schwaam: localhost should already be there
<kaspir> oh i missed a /
<elijah> schwaam: It should resolve to 127.0.0.1 in most cases
<Airtreck> there is no place like 127.0.0.1 :)
<ActionParsnip> schwaam: thats the name of the computer, you can call it whatever you like as long as it starts with a letter, be SURE the same name is set in /etc/hosts or sudo will fail
<pfifo> kaspir, be very careful to type the commands I give you exactly as shown, its supposed to be '/mnt' not just 'mnt'
<kaspir> pfifo: yeah sorry. ok that seems to have been accepted
<schwaam> ActionParsnip, so that refers to the stuff after the @ at the command prompt?
<pfifo> kaspir, can you now pastebin the output of 'find /mnt/boot'
<akem> hey, anyone knows a picture viewer that can do slideshows in window mode (in opposite to fullscreen mode as the default picture viewer does) ?
<Airtreck> schmidtm:  call it terminal, command prompt is in windows
<kaspir> pfifo: http://pastebin.ca/2127466
<schwaam> it's a prompt
<ActionParsnip> schwaam: yes that is the hostname, it needs to be able to be resolved using /etc/hosts
<schwaam> great, thanks
<pfifo> kaspir, now run this `grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda`
<phnxxx> quick question is it safe to get the latest kernel from kernel-ppa?
<pfifo> phnxxx, safe is relative, but in the end PPA's are not supported
<kaspir> pfifo: http://pastebin.ca/2127467
<Airtreck> ActionParsnip:  i resintalled and selected london area, now i get my chars on the keyboard all wrong... Any ideea how to fix it?
<worrow> I need to know if gnome 3 is actually supported by ubuntu 11.10
<worrow> anyone know?
<worrow> what linux version is fully gnome 3?
<pfifo> kaspir, can you paste the version string for grub `grub-install --version`
<kaspir> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<pfifo> kaspir, run `sudo apt-get purge grub*`
<itaylor57> !gnome3 | worrow
<ubottu> worrow: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<kaspir> pfifo: ok its gone
<pfifo> kaspir, now `sudo apt-get install grub-pc`
<lcc> what encryption method does ubuntu use when encrypting a home folder?
<ActionParsnip> Airtreck: no idea, try asking the channel like everyone else
<kaspir> pfifo: successful
<Albania> when i make sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 i get one error cannot stat ¨aufs¨
<Albania> can anyone help me ?
<pfifo> kaspir, paste the (hopefully) new verion stringjust for a sanity check
<savant> hi all
<Airtreck> oh, ok ActionParsnip
<Airtreck> hi, i selected london time zone at install and my keyboard chars are scambled: £ in stead of  #...etc. Does anyone know how to repair it?
<savant> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 on a few servers
<kaspir> pfifo: Happier but still not sane: grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<savant> and am getting the following python related error
<savant> ImportError: This platform lacks a functioning sem_open implementation, therefore, the required synchronization primitives needed will not function, see issue 3770.
<savant> im led here: http://bugs.python.org/issue3770
<Albania> when i make sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 i get one error cannot stat ¨aufs¨ CAN ANYONE HELP ME ?
<pfifo> kaspir, now rerun this `grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda`
<savant> which points out that its a packaging issue. is anyone aware of a workaround?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kaspir> pfifo: you forgot sudo :p
<kaspir> pfifo: Installation finished. No error reported.
<diverdude> what linux kernel version is ubuntu running on?
<kaspir> pfifo: am I good?
<pfifo> kaspir, yes i did, ok good, you should be all set, reboot
<kaspir> pfifo: awesome man I'll be back on to let you know if it worked
<pfifo> diverdude, there is a plethora of kernels available
<kaspir> pfifo: thank you so much
<elijah> I am following this tutorial - http://www.uccs.edu/~ahitchco/grep/ and using the sample wget file. I run "grep -x boot a_file" and am expecting to return "boot" as a result. If someone could me a big favor and run the command on the same file and tell my why I don't see a result that would be appreciated. I am trying on the regular expression examples below that and they are not working either, everything works fine up until the -x exampl
<pfifo> elijah, does `grep -x boo a_file` work?
<elijah> pfifo: it works according to the instructions, which is to return nothing, because "boo" is not in the file
<Loshki> elijah: if "boo" isn't in there, then neither is "boot". Check the contents of your a_file ...
<elijah> Loshki: boot is in the file, -x is supposed to match the exact string correct?
<pfifo> elijah, ohh i see what your saying now, that is weird
<gizero_>  /msg nickserv identify abakus
<Loshki> elijah: -x says to match the whole line, so I'd expect it only to match "boot" if it's on a line by itself...
<philipballew> Can someone tell me if this script will work for an automatic telnet login
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881180/
<Loshki> elijah: does it work without the -x flag? It tried a little test case here and it does work as expected...
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: are you using telnet over the internet?
<henriquev> how do I remove the "Dash home" binding to <super> (Windows key)? It is really annoying.
<philipballew> ActionParsnip, no, its locally
<kaspir> pfifo: it worked man. your a beast
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: good :)
<elijah> Loshki: Yeah, it works without -x, the test file does have boot on a line by itself.
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: http://smacak.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/automatic-login-expect-scripts-telnet-and-ssh/
<pfifo> elijah, gnu grep is different from posix grep, if you run bsd, most likely it would work as expected
<philipballew> ActionParsnip, so under the line of that script set IPaddress [lindex $argv 0] what do i put in lindex $argv 0?
<Loshki> elijah: what version is your grep (-V)? I admit I'm now clutching at straws a bit. Mine is gnu grep 2.5.4
<elijah> Loshki: That is good to know, it is odd though that the man grep page does say that -x should do that though
<elijah> Loshki: 2.9, although 2.11 stable is out - http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=7132
<elijah> Loshki: I don't know how to install it with apt-get though
<webnet> elijah, sudo apt-get install <package>
<pfifo> elijah, its possible that the -x was only included so the unix/bsd scripts that use it would still run
<elijah> webnet: Thx, do you know how to specify a different version?
<Loshki> elijah: so just for grins, what happens if you make your own file with the line "boot" inside it? Does it work then?
<elijah> webnet: It says grep is already at latest version
<webnet> elijah, well, its tricky because certain devs do it differently... id  think that you could just a '-x.x.x'
<pdkl> im trying to get used to unity, but im having a difficult time
<webnet> ath the end to specify version?
<kaspir> pfifo: so essentially i had the wrong version of grub, which is what you guys were refering to as legacy correct?
<webnet> do you have gui access? elijah? or are you stuck in cli
<elijah> webnet: No go - http://paste.ubuntu.com/881189/
 * webnet chuckles. "STUCK" at command line. bah. lol
<elijah> webnet: No, but I really like using package manager when possible
<webnet> ok elijah what exactly are you trying to do?
<elijah> pfifo: k, gtk
<pfifo> elijah, wait no -x works perfectly, that file has windows style line endings so the line is actually boot\r
<elijah> Loshki: I will try that now
<Loshki> pfifo: bingo!
<elijah> pfifo: wow, very interesting!
<elijah> pfifo: what editor did you use to view the line endings?
<Albania> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881190/
<Albania> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881190/
<Albania> i cant start my ubuntu and there is the logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/881190/
<pfifo> kaspir, im not sure what you had on your install, but somehow on the livecd you ended up with old grub legacy
<pfifo> elijah, geany
<pfifo> elijah, but first 'hexdum' command
<pfifo> hexdump
<pfifo> then genay to change them
<maum> how to install flash 11 version on ubuntu 11.10?
<no-name-> hi. I'm trying to boot xubuntu 11.10 on a 2008 imac. it gets to its grub screen ok, but after I select "try xubuntu without installing it" the screen goes black. why?
<no-name-> I'm booting off a live USB, btw
<Albania> i cant start my ubuntu and there is the logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/881190/
<elijah> pfifo: you can spot windows line endings (lf) in hex?
<y0om4> how do i tell if i have x64 or 32 installed?
<pdkl> uname -a
<pfifo> elijah, yes
<kaspir> pfifo: thats crazy cuz i DLed it from the ubuntu site today
<y0om4> i686 is 32 bit?
<nickwiscool> hi
<bastidrazor> y0om4: 32bit
<nickwiscool> i install ubuntu server but no windows?!
<pdkl> y0om4: yes
<nickwiscool> i using server, for more gaming power
<pfifo> elijah, its crlf, 0a0d
<elijah> pfifo: lol, 0a0d, I will remember that
<jerry2> hello
<nickwiscool> hello!??@?@?@!?!?!?
<jerry2> does anyone know how I can assign a 2nd , 3rd, 4th and so on ip to my server?
<elijah> pfifo: That guys tutorial is whack
<elijah> pfifo: thansk to you and Loshki for sticking with me! props!
<nickwiscool> plz!!! i need to make windows come on all i see is a hacker console!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pfifo> elijah, you dont have to remember that, just that no pritable characters start with 0, and that unixx line endings are only 1 character, and windows is 2, so 0a0d is 2 == windows
<jerry2> nick > install vmware and a windows OS of your choice
<root> hello
<Ins|de> nickwiscool, did u install grub? it should have an entry for booting windows, and ubuntu server has nothing to do with gaming power :P
<elijah> pfifo: nice trick, I will do that!
<nickwiscool> no i no need windows, but there no interfase....
<Loshki> elijah: pfifo: well done guys~
<elijah> nickwiscool: I have had that happen before
<Ins|de> nickwiscool, sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<nickwiscool>   WHY DOES NOONE LISTEN TO ME!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?! D:
<arand> nickwiscool: Install desktop instead of server.
<Guest86160> you speak
<Guest86160> turkısh
<Ins|de> nickwiscool, please, be polite
<jerry2> ok so who can help me?
<maum> how to install flash 11 version on ubuntu 11.10?
<elijah> nickwiscool: What happened before that? You didn't run out of disk space did you?
<nickwiscool> it saids ubuntu 10.10 lts logins!!!!!
<elijah> jerry2:  Do you mean point an ip to your server?
<Guest86160> yes
#ubuntu 2012-03-13
<arand> elijah: He installed the server version, nothing to do with disk space...
<Ins|de> nickwiscool, thats normal
<nickwiscool> how do i use intenert?
<elijah> arand: gotcha
<bastidrazor> nickwiscool: 10.10 is not an LTS version
<JelloPop> nickwiscool: this is not ubuntu try irc.freenode.net
<Ins|de> bastidrazor, lol good point
<JelloPop> join ubuntu\
<nickwiscool> im no cuuuunfuzed, you must be swindler! i paid many money for ubuntu and your not help
<jerry2> elijah> so I have a dedi and I currently have 3 ips assigned to it ( I can connect to my server through them) and I just purchased 3 additional ip's , I need to be able to connect to my server via these 3 new ip's and I have never assigned ips to my server.
<JelloPop> nickwiscool: !ubuntu support
<arand> JelloPop: You're mistaken...
<jerry2> Ubuntu > free software
<JelloPop> arand: what mistake?
<nickwiscool> i paied 200$ for it! you are swindler :( can i have my moneys back pls?
<elijah> jerry2: Did you configure the first 3 IPs?
<JKD> jm
<JKD> heyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<jerry2> no my old system admin did
<jerry2> not sure how I can configure them
<nickwiscool> i paied 200$ for it! you are swindler :( can i have my moneys back pls?
<arand> nickwiscool: No, talk to the person who sold it.
<JKD> jerr2 baby
<JKD> fuck you
<nickwiscool> u sold it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elijah> JKD just told me to F off in private pm, can someone ban him?
<Ins|de> nickwiscool, you should stop drinking
<JKD> no
<JKD> elijah
<JKD> :S
<JKD> where are you from
<JKD> ?
<bastidrazor> !ops| pay more attention.
<ubottu> pay more attention.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<arand> Ins|de: Please don't put anything more on the fire :/
<Albania> i cant start my ubuntu and there is the logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/881190/'
<JelloPop> nickwiscool: how is that possible? ubuntu is free and if u payed for version there should be 100% support
<JKD> elijah
<Ins|de> arand, i won't, sorry :)
<jerry2> dang just ban this nickwiscool prob just a troll
<JKD> yours
<JKD> fuckk
<JKD> you
<JelloPop> jerry2: lol
<FloodBot1> JKD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JKD> fuck you
<pangolin> bastidrazor, when you ping us with | comments that make me want to kick you. IT IS BAD
<bastidrazor> pangolin: when ops do not pay attention to this channel.. should they really be ops?
<tsimpson> bastidrazor: operators are human, fact of life
<nickwiscool> 　　　　　　　　　　▄█▀█▀█▄
<nickwiscool> 　　　　　　　　▄█▀　　█　　▀█▄
<nickwiscool> 　　　　　　　▄█▀　　　　　　　▀█▄
<FloodBot1> nickwiscool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickwiscool> 　　　　　　　█　　　　　　　　　　　█
<nickwiscool> 　　　　　　　█　　　　　　　　　　　█
<pangolin> bastidrazor, We our volunteers, just like you volunteer to help
<JelloPop> got to run.... arand we dont support ubuntu do we or do we just help out?
<pfifo> what? I heard LjL gets paid to OP, errm oops i wasnt supposed to tell anyone
<JelloPop> arand: No matter what system it is do we just help??
<arand> JelloPop: This is the #ubuntu channel...
<hoshi411_> anyone know how to change font colors in xubuntu?
<JelloPop> arand: wrong irssi section srry
<JelloPop> loll
<elijah> pfifo: How did you remove the line endings with Geany? I try to backspace/delete them and they come back with a fresh CR
<hoshi411_> the appearance manager does not give me options for changing system colors
<elijah> pfifo: Is it a preference setting?
<pfifo> elijah, Document->set line endings
<jerry2> elijah did you see my response?
<JelloPop> arand: running two different irssi sessions one is linux mint other is ubuntu opsss lmao
<elijah> pfifo: Beautiful, thx
<hoshi411_> i went into the theme that im using and found the rc file for it but there is no place for colors 0_o
<nishttal2> hello everyone.. i just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 and whenever I try to install something with the Software center i get Package operation failed... http://pastebin.com/ushXXkRB
<hoshi411_> this is the one thing that i like about lxde over xfce... the ability to change system colors
<nishttal2> anyone have any clue
<hoshi411_> i installed lxappearance but that does not work
<elijah> jerry2: sorry, got lost in the spam fest, I don't know if I can help you
<pfifo> nishttal2, No space left on device you hard disk is full
<arand> nishttal2: what is the output of "df -h"
<elijah> jerry2: I only have experience setting DNS to point to IPs
<elijah> jerry2: You may also try #networking if you can't get help here
<elijah> jerry2: Did you run an ifconfig on the server?
<jerry2> elijah: alright thanks
<nishttal2> pfifo,, hi.. we were talking earlier today and you and others advised me to setup a non-RAID partition for /boot
<nishttal2> pfifo, well i assigned 64MB to it.. why is the software center trying to install there
<pfifo> jerry2, all you want todo is add more static IPs to a server?
<pfifo> nishttal2, its trying to build your initrd, and its building it on /boot
<nishttal2> arand, http://pastebin.com/RPVFKNmB
<nishttal2> pfifo, should it?
<nishttal2> pfifo, if thats the case then /boot should be a lot bigger rt?
<arand> nishttal2: That is where linux kernel images go, genereally you'd want 200MB or more
<pfifo> nishttal2, it seems reasonable, you might be able to change that behavior
<nishttal2> arand, hmm.. would i grow everytime i install something?
<jerry2> elijah: looks like i need to add more eth0 , there are currently 3 , eth0 , eth0:0 , eth0:1
<nishttal2> arand, would it*
<arand> nishttal2: Only when you install a new kernel
<whatasunnyday> Hi, I have question that is probably asked way too much. I'm installing Ubuntu on my external SSD. I'm just setting it up now so I can pop it in later when I have more free time. I noticed that a lot of people suggest using logical partitions for Linux. From what I read, I think I want a 20 gb OS installation and a 10 GB home folder. My SSD is 240 gigs so I guess I would use the rest for windows + storage. How exactly do I parti
<nishttal2> arand, but I was trying to install XChat.. not a new kernel
<arand> nishttal2: You can make sure to remove old kernels, but just 60GB is still a bit small.
<whatasunnyday> Do I make a 30 gb extended and two logical?
<elijah> Can grep also search filenames, like the find command?
<arand> nishttal2: It was likely a semi-automatic update
<elijah> jerry2: Yeah, that is an interesting scenario, I am sure it is simple once you know what to do
<elijah> jerry2: Are your existing IPs assigned to the eth0/1/2 ?
<whatasunnyday> Or do I make two seperate ext4 and set the mount points seperately?
<xxx-657922> erver srv.irc.gr
<nishttal2> arand, i see so 200MB then?
<arand> elijah: Not unless you pipe the output from ls or so, so not really.
<pfifo> nishttal2, I suppose you need to iuncrease the size of /boot i couldnt find a configuration option for that, why dont you just make boot 4+GB you have plenty of space
<jerry2> elijah: think this does it http://unclean.org/howto/secondip.html
<nishttal2> pfifo, arand.. yeah i have plenty of disc space.. but I only want to allocate what would be needed... so 4GB?
<arand> nishttal2: pfifo Normally /boot uses about 50MB, I'm guessing that during an upgrade more is required.
<elijah> arand: thanks, I just tried ls | and see what you mean
<pfifo> nishttal2, 4GB gives plenty of room to prevent future problems regarding diskspace
<nishttal2> pfifo, ok thats what i wanted to hear .. ;-).. thanks guys.. see you in an hour
 * arand would go with 500MB
<elijah> nishttal2: definitely allocate 4x what you think you will need, apt-get stores a lot of stuff by default, stuff grows
<diverdude> is there a good place to learn how to build .deb packs?
<arand> elijah: not on boot it doesn't....
<aicasn> i just updated some packages on my 64-bit 11.10 machine and the UI took a crap after the updates so I rebooted. now I can't get anything but graphical corruption and a frozen machine whenever i boot into ubuntu. anyone else have this problem?
<arand> erm.. /boot
<elijah> arand: sorry, i thought you were talking about the whole system
<whatasunnyday> Maybe I should rephrase my question to be a little less wordy and disorganized.
<elijah> jerry2: hopefully
<jbrks> This is my processor- http://ark.intel.com/products/spec/SR05S  -- But i do not know what cpuscaling module i should load with it.  Anyone has a link that can tell me?
<whatasunnyday> If I want to make my ubuntu partition say, 20 gigs, say 20 for my OS install and 20 for my home folder, how should I seperate the partitions? Should it be 1 40 gb primary with two logical? Or two seperate 20s? What do I set as the mount points?
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, 2 20's one on / and the other on /home
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, make it easy.. just use 1 "/" and 1 for "swap"
<nishttal2> oh one more thing guys.. should i try 12 or stick to 11.10
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, minimum u need is 2
<nishttal2> i mean there would be bugs.. but is it stable ?
<whatasunnyday> should they both be logical?
<whatasunnyday> and they both be ext 4?
<whatasunnyday> i'm not sure what this begining/end business means
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, how many other partitionsare there?
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, linux doesnt care if its pri or logical--
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, logical/primary makes no difference in ubuntu
<whatasunnyday> right now, zero, i would like 40 gigs to ubuntu paritioned into 3, home, os, swap
<whatasunnyday> i see
<mastj> how do i reset x11 for gnome so It can properly boot right into gdm or w/e?
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, a waste of disk space.. simply use "/"
<whatasunnyday> make 1 big 40 gb partition jbrks?
<jbrks> mastj, by default the latest gdm insn't the login manager installed
<nishttal2> how come i cant download version 12 anyone?
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, i disagree / and /home on seperate partitions help keep your data safe
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, make the swap twice the size of your ram
<pfifo> !12.04 | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, doesnt make it any safer..
<mastj> jbrks, i'm on 10.04... i'm in console mode... tryign to get back to graphics end
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, as a beginner make it simple.. just use 2 partitions.. makes it easier to work with
<whatasunnyday> i was under the impression that it makes it easier to update
<whatasunnyday> jbrks i am actually trying to move up from the beginnner point. i have been using linux for just under a year. using mint exclusivel.
<wesley__> How do I play windows wmv movies in ubuntu please?
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, there also isnt much speed gain-- its only for server there is speed gain.. (log seperation etc)
<whatasunnyday> hmm
<whatasunnyday> that makes sense
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, if you make 1 big partition you will lose all your personal data when you reinstall, if its on a seprate /home partition you can save it all
<exu_> hi, i'm trying to diagnose a hardware issue, using the xubuntu live cd. i have 2 hdd's on a pcie scsi adapter, and although the adapter is showing up in lspci's output, the drives connected to it are not showing up under /dev/sd* or in gparted. any ideas?
<jbrks> pfifo, he can install without a wipeout
<jbrks> (ubuntu can upgrade)
<whatasunnyday> jbrks that's my only concern, upgrades
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, i upgrade a 10.x to 11.x -- didnt have issues really
<whatasunnyday> i'm using 12.04 beta now
<pfifo> in the end its upto you, as you can see, what works for me doesnt work for jbrks and might not work for you either
<whatasunnyday> pfifo: for the sake of academics, if i was going to set two partitions, do I set one mount point as '/' and the other as /home
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, exactly
<whatasunnyday> and is there anything i need to do to "merge" them?
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, no
<whatasunnyday> okay, if i make two logical ext4, would that be fine?
<whatasunnyday> (there are no other partitions on the disc)
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, you're wasting time.. because a linux standard desktop usually isnt more than 7 gigs.. and you're throwing it on a 40 gig partition
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, i would go primary if you only plan on having 2 partitions
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, that is true, i would have a 8g and a 32g for /home
<whatasunnyday> hmm
<whatasunnyday> okay
<whatasunnyday> would 10, 20 be a better breakdown?
<whatasunnyday> for '/' and home respectively
<whatasunnyday> also, pfifo, i am planning to install windows later.
<atome> hi there
<atome>  I would like to assign keyboard keys on a joystick... ?
<whatasunnyday> as well as 1 more distro
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, 10g for root should be sufficient
<atome> how can I do ?
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, on that same drive?
<whatasunnyday> yes
<jbrks> This is my processor- http://ark.intel.com/products/spec/SR05S  -- But i do not know what cpuscaling module i should load with it.  Anyone has a link that can tell me?
<maum> how can I flash plugin in ubuntu 11.10?
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, well then you should plan out your entire partition tagble ahead of time or plan on wiping it all out when you want windows (re installing linux)
<whatasunnyday> okay pfifo, this is what i had in mind. 10 gb ubuntu, 10 gb backtrack 5, 80 gb windows 2 swap, rest file space
<elijah> Does anyone know how I can install the imap.so for PHP? I am getting this warning on launch when running Drush (php program) in the CLI "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/imap.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/imap.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0"
<whatasunnyday> also, 20 gb home. i forgot about that. sorry.
<elijah> #php said to ask here
<pfifo> make the windows partition the very first partition of the drive, then make the rest of the drive an extended and fill with what ever you need
<i7c> isn't there any better/new version of skype than that ugly one =)
<i7c> it works so much smoother on windows
<atome> anyway thanks ... qjoypad
<whatasunnyday> pfifo, sorry for the dumb questions but then it would be an 80 gb primary drive, the rest primary and logical extensions of that?
<pfifo> whatasunnyday,  [windows 80] { (extended) [logical 10] [logical 10] [swap 2] [home 20] free space for later on }
<whatasunnyday> ahhh, thanks
<whatasunnyday> so in the end its two partitions, with extensions for the linux partition?
<pfifo> 2 primapry partitions with as many logicals as you want for linux and files
<whatasunnyday> thanks pfifo
<whatasunnyday> that was an excellent explanation
<maum> how can I flash plugin in ubuntu 11.10?
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, just make sure you put the windows at the very front and as the first partiton, then you can nuke all the rest when you figure out how you like it
<whatasunnyday> does that mean i have to install windows first?
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, not at all, just make the partition for use later on (but other circumstances make installing windows first a very good move)
<maum> I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer but the website which has flash telling me that upgrade the flash version
<maum> I don't know why.
<jbrks> anybody knows if i should install a cpufreq daemon or is there already one built-in by default?
<pfifo> jbrks, are you on a laptop?
<jbrks> no
<pfifo> jbrks, then dont use any cpu scaling
<jbrks> pfifo, i installed nothing, but i do get similar output as from this webpage http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<whatasunnyday> pfifo, i guess i shouldn't use the ubuntu installer to setup the partitions since it doesn't give me the ntfs option or ability to set a first partition as far as i can tell.
<whatasunnyday> i should probably use gparted then, huh?
<jbrks> so i'm guessing the kernel/modded has something already
<pfifo> whatasunnyday, use 'gparted' utility from the livecd
<kaspir> i have a watermark on my screen that says amd unsupported hardware. how do i get rid of this/ check my drivers?
<maum> I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer but the website which has flash telling me that upgrade the flash version
<whatasunnyday> awesome, great pfifo
<jbrks> whatasunnyday, windows works best on the first partition(and make it a primary)
<whatasunnyday> thank you so much
<pfifo> jbrks, cpu frequency scaling is for saving battery life on laptops, on a desktop that plug into a wall theres no reason for it
<Jeanina> Hi guys.. I would like to know that is there "easy to install" irc-client for Ubuntu? And sorry my bad english, I'm from finland
<Jeanina> I already have xchat
<Jeanina> but is there any other?
<jbrks> pfifo, well its not a laptop, but as i said i do get those output "conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance"
<kaspir> can somebody help me out with this amd watermark plx
<itaylor57> !irc | Jeanina
<ubottu> Jeanina: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<[[thufir]]1> why does empathy peg the cpu?
<pfifo> jbrks, the functionality is there, if you havent messed with it then you should be in performance mode which is what you want for a desktop with infinate power
<tarelerulz> Have any of you installed Ubuntu on a android smart phone?
<Jeanina> itaylor57 thankyou. I already been there and didn't understood.. I'm not that good on this ;)
<pfifo> Jeanina, you could try pidgin, chatzilla and many more
<[[thufir]]1> tarelerulz:   how about installing Android on Ubuntu?  then you get the app store.
<Jeanina> Does anyone know which is channel for ubuntu finland?
<pfifo> !fi | Jeanina
<ubottu> Jeanina: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<tarelerulz> Well, that would be  great idea.  Not looked into it.  Been reading some on the Ubuntu for android .  It very early ,but it looks very cool
<Jeanina> chatzilla on firefox.. didn't like it
<Jeanina> thank you
<kuwrefem> Pidgin is easy to use.
<tarelerulz> I love pidgin  ,but not support for video chat ?
<Jeanina> I have never even try that on IRC
<pfifo> I used to use pidgin when i first moved to linux for IRC and MSN, this was back when dalnet was cool, but then I took an arrow to the knee
<kuwrefem> yeah that happened to me when i tried to set up irssi
<Todd> screen+irssi+irssi proxy
<Todd> best setup ever
<jogster> where is the channels archive of logs?
<Todd> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jogster> how do you search it?
<maum> I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer but the website which has flash telling me that upgrade the flash version
<Todd> jogster: google: search term site:irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !1984 | jogster
<ubottu> jogster: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<pfifo> 1984?
<SaRSAeOL> pfifo: big brother
<maum> I hope someone help me.
<Todd> that's funny
<pfifo> does ubottu have a changelog?
<Silver26> When I setup my ubuntu box a few months ago, I used the gui to setup my file shares, How can I add new directories to that setup? tried editing /smb.conf but im not seeing any of my current setup in that file. Does the gui not use samba?
<Silver26> I dont have access currently to the gui, I could VNC into it but I would like to be able to do it with cl
<lwizardl> hello can someone help me with taking the tool swfextract (details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021056 ) which seems to only extract 1 item at a time. I am trying to extract all items (Shapes, MOV clips, JPEG, PNG, Sounds, Frames, MP3) to separately name files ID.EXT
<pfifo> Silver26, look at /etc/exports it might use NFS
<pfifo> Silver26, also it would be /etc/smb.conf just in case that wasnt a typo
<breakbeat> Anyone in here?
<Silver26> Yah I dont see anything pertaining to my current shares /etc/smb.conf
<KM0201> pfifo: i thought it was /etc/samba/smb.conf
<blackshirt> yeah
<Silver26> I dont even have a /etc/exports :/
<Silver26> I was just shortening it
<pfifo> KM0201, I am not sure how ubuntu does it, I dont use windows
<breakbeat> I was wondering if there was anyone that could help me with webcamp problems.  I'm unable to get a picture from my webcam.
<breakbeat> *webcam
<KM0201> pfifo: i'm not sure what windows has to do w/ Ubuntu samba configuration, but anyway, Silver26 the configuration for samba is in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<pfifo> KM0201, not using windows means that I have no reason to use samba ^^
<KM0201> pfifo: ah, ok.
<goddard> Unity is not very responsive compared to Unity 2D
<KM0201> unity is not very.... anything.. :)
<goddard> does 12.04 fix any of this stuff?
<iku-iku> hi, is it possible to recover a previous version of a document in libreoffice? it crashed and now i lost all the comments i made...
<KM0201> goddard: i don't think unity is fixable, so in my opinion, no... :)
<breakbeat> Anyone have any idea on how to even verify that my webcam is working?  I've been trying what's written in the wiki, but nothing seems to work.
<goddard> KM0201: i love the screen real estate is there a comparable window manager?
<goddard> KM0201: i couldn't even get gnome shell working
<pfifo> breakbeat, install and run cheese, best webcam testing tool for linux ive seen so far
<KM0201> goddard: i don't think so... i switched to lxde
<diverdude> if i need to build and install a program from a manually downloaded source, then how can i ensure that the files are put in the right places?
<breakbeat> I have downloaded and already used cheese, to no avail.
<[[thufir]]1> for DAR slices to DVD, go ahead and make those 4.7 GB?  Or, should it be 4.6 to be conservative?  Using DVD-R media
<KM0201> breakbeat: what type of camera?
<pfifo> breakbeat, then its most likely not working
<pube> anyone familiar with mounting a USB drive. it was automounting before but now it doesn't even recognize it as being plugged in
<crc32> I have an app that looks like its linked to /usr/lib32 but for some reason tries to dynamicly open /var/lib/libnss3.so which 64 bit. How how do you keep the applicatio from loading the 32bit version at runtime?
<Silver26> So i currently have 3 directories shared, I just want to add another directory to share. I would do that under /etc/samba/smb.conf right? It's just wierd I dont see anything about the current 3 dirs I have shared.
<breakbeat> KM0201, I'm not sure.  My sister gave me a Sony Vaio desktop with a built in webcam, and I installed Ubuntu, and it's not working.
<ndiswrapper> I need help!
<whatasunnyday> Is it simple to decrypt my home folder if necessary?
<KM0201> Silver26: sudo apt-get install pastebinit    (let that install) then pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf     then it will give you a link, post that link here
<whatasunnyday> I can just use my password, right?
<brianmbi> what the heck happened to screeem?
<ndiswrapper> I upgraded my distro and now when I run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it reports "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<breakbeat> pfifo: Is there anyway to even verify that linux supports the webcam?  I know that it's an older desktop, but drivers should be backwards compatiable with UVC, right?
<KM0201> ndiswrapper: sorry, i don't use ndiswrapper (never have) and know nothing about it.
<ndiswrapper> Ok
<KM0201> !wireless > ndiswrapper see if this helps
<ubottu> ndiswrapper, please see my private message
<pfifo> breakbeat, sorry, im not the guy to ask about webcams, im ugly and i shun all cameras
<ndiswrapper> Km0201 do u know how to delete a file via terminal?
<breakbeat> pfifo, gotcha.
<brianmbi> is there any thing better than bluefish that is a good alternative to screeem?
<KM0201> ndiswrapper: rm /path/to/file
<worrow> I need an quick instruction for ubuntu 12.04 vmware fusion install
<ndiswrapper> Thx
<worrow> what do I select as OS. Running vmware fusion 4.1.1
<whatasunnyday> nvm, i googled it
<pfifo> worrow, ubuntu is linux
<worrow> i know. but still selecting linux kernel 2.6?
<brianmbi> is there any PHP developers in here?
<ndiswrapper> Can anyone help with my ndiswrapper problem?
<pfifo> worrow, if it offeres 3.0 choose that, but 2.6 should suffice
<worrow> pfifo, thank you, I will use that selection. I know 3.0 does not yet exist in this version of fusion.
<worrow> maybe a future update will include but unsure. Linux may have to submit the kernel to the
<worrow> them*
<pfifo> worrow, try to install a 2.6 kernel to make it happy
<worrow> pfifo, Will do. I am hoping to see something special from the new 12.04
<ndiswrapper> I upgraded my distro and now when I run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it reports "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<diverdude> if i need to build and install a program from a manually downloaded source, then how can i ensure that the files are put in the right places?
<itaylor57> !info ndiswapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswapper does not exist in oneiric
<ndiswrapper> Its installed itaylor57
<KM0201> !info ndiswrapper-gtk
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper-gtk does not exist in oneiric
<pfifo> diverdude, if it uses autotools system then pass --prefix to the configure script
<KM0201> hmm
<escott> !info checkinstall | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-2 (oneiric), package size 114 kB, installed size 568 kB
<ndiswrapper> When I run ndiswrapper -l it reports that the driver is installed
<KM0201> ndiswrapper: just curious, what model wireless device do you have?
<diverdude> escott: checkinstall?
<ndiswrapper> Km0201 netgear wg311v3, and I know it works because ive used it before
<escott> diverdude, use it instead of install and it will make a dpkg file for you to install with apt
<randomenduser> hey, if you have a fullscreened gnome-terminal (with f11), you still see notifications, right?
<diverdude> escott: so i do ./configure && make && make checkinstall ?
<escott> diverdude, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && checkinstall
<diverdude> escott: ok, nice...how can i then uninstall if i want to?
<Darb> hello
<escott> diverdude, checkinstall will make a deb file and you can give it a name with some options to checkinstall, that way you can manage the package with apt
<diverdude> escott: i see...what will that name be? and will it conflict with earlier versions of the library?
<diverdude> escott: what i want is to install the newest version of libgphoto2-2
<diverdude> escott: prepackaged with OS comes ver. 2.4.11, but i need 2.4.13
<escott> diverdude, if you are installing by hand you will have to deal with any conflicts you may have introduced
<diverdude> escott: so what will be the best way to proceed with that endevour?
<escott> diverdude, i don't know the answer to that question, but a prefix is often a good idea, and checkinstall is a very good idea. you might check for a ppa if you have not already
<diverdude> escott: there is no ppa :(
<haux> hello
<haux> For some reason this server isn't letting me speak in #httpd. I was wondering if anyone could help me configure Apache in Ubuntu. I have set ServerName to my ip address. Is there anything else I really need to do? In any case, it's not working. When *I* go to my ip address, it brings up my DSL modem configuration. And obviously it doesn't work for anybody else. Going to 127.0.0.1 shows the Apache test page.
<bazhang> !register | haux
<ubottu> haux: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<haux> I am registered and identified.
<bazhang> haux /join #freenode for help with registering
<R00tz> hello
<R00tz> i have a warning from rkhunter anyone can help me?
<Corey> R00tz: That'd depend upon the warning.
<R00tz> http://pastebin.com/rZ5J680P
<R00tz> seems like my browser is infected?
<Corey> R00tz: Unlikely.  What does mount say?
<R00tz> mount?
<mystique> hi, I'm running ubuntu on virtual machine and the wireless isn't working. It's automatically selecting ethernet and not giving me much of an option to change
<Corey> R00tz: Yes. "mount" without the quotes, press enter.
<Corey> mystique: Urm... most virtual machines don't have wireless adapters.
<Corey> mystique: They bridge ethernet to whatever the host uses.
<wingdspur> mystique you would be using a virtual network adapter anyway
<R00tz> http://pastebin.com/faF0MGFX
<Corey> R00tz: False positives, you can ignore them.
<haux> Can anyone here provide some assistance with configuring Apache for ubuntu?
<Corey> haux: If you ask a more specific question, probably.
<R00tz> oh ok because i have been infect before that's why i'm asking
<R00tz> tyvm sir
<Corey> R00tz: And ideally you improved your security practices since.
<haux> I asked above, but here it is again: I have set ServerName to my ip address. Is there anything else I really need to do? In any case, it's not working. When *I* go to my ip address, it brings up my DSL modem configuration. And obviously it doesn't work for anybody else. Going to 127.0.0.1 shows the Apache test page.
<R00tz> yes
<R00tz> i learned a lot
<Corey> haux: "Your" IP address?
<Corey> haux: If you're
<Corey> Er.
<mystique> Corey, cool. thank you
<Corey> haux: if you're talking about the external IP, you need a port forward in some form.
<haux> Corey. I guess I'm referring to the WAN IP.
<Corey> haux: Yeah, definitely need to forward from that IP to the internal IP of your computer, at least on port 80 but possibly on 443 as well if you're using SSL.
<haux> Corey, I added forwarding on port 80 on the DSL modem config.
<Corey> And this of course assumes that port 80 isn't blocked.
<haux> Corey, let me go look at it again.
<Corey> Looks like it may be, nothing's responding on your IP on port 80
<Corey> A common issue with residential IPs.
<dagerik> Is it safe to tar my home folder?
<dagerik> And later restore it.
<haux> Corey, so "Web Server" forwards port 80 and 443. 80 and 443 are shown in columns Port Start, Port End, and Port Map. Does this part sound correct so far?
<Corey> Yes. What doesn't sound correct is that I think your ISP filters those ports from the outside, as you've got a residential class connection.
<Corey> dagerik: Sure, but you may not be able to log in.
<frogzoo> what's the gnome vnc applet?
<Corey> dagerik: So set up a backup account just in case.
<_m0rgue> anyone can help me on gdm2setup please ?
<griffjon> so, I'm trying to trac down more leads for this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923131 Intel Ultimate cards (mainly) randomly crap out, and only a reboot gets them working again, hardware switches, networking restarts, even rmmod/modprobe fails
<haux> Corey, if that is the case, I assume there's no way around it?
<hydrox24> !anyone | _m0rgue
<ubottu> _m0rgue: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Corey> haux: Upgrade your connection class, bind to an alternate port (8080 is popular), or host your stuff somewhere else.
<_m0rgue> thanks hydrox24 but I have kinda given up hope on it...this is my third time raising the question in different format :-(
<Corey> _m0rgue: It's your problem, not mine-- I'm not likely to /lastlog to see what your specific issue is.
<Corey> Make it easy for people to help you.
<haux> Corey, I tried other ports via "Listen" in the config with no success. I think I might be doing that incorrectly?
<frogzoo> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Corey> haux: It sounds like you're putting the cart before the horse.
<Corey> haux: Make sure you can hit it on your internal IP (not the loopback) first.
<Corey> Once that's working, then let's talk about getting the rest of the world to see it.
<_m0rgue> Corey, whatever mayn...jeez
<Corey> 127.0.0.1 is the loopback, for reference.
<Corey> _m0rgue: Your call, I'm just trying to assist you in asking for help.
<haux> Corey, I suppose that's the part I am having difficulty with then.
<bazhang> _m0rgue, you want to reconfigure gdm?
<haux> Corey, since going to my external ip brings up the modem config, I'm kind of stuck there
<neeze> hey im a retard when it comes to command line i accidently typed view /usr brought up black screen blue hyphins how do i get back to the basic command line
<danny> hello this is sort of a very unprobable thing to ask but is there a way to dual boot both windows and ubuntu at the same time using 2 monitors? with out using a virtual machine
<Corey> haux: No, your local OP.
<Corey> IP*
<_m0rgue> thanks bazhang, the theme tab is disabled...I want to be able to enable it
<Corey> Not your internal IP.
<Corey> Er, external.
<Corey> haux: ipconfig to a pastebin, please.
<hydrox24> neeze: just hit esc, then type ":wq" and hit enter
<Corey> Whoops.
<Corey> haux: ifconfig rather
<Corey> Sorry, brain cramp.
<danny> i have both win 7 and ubuntu installed already
<dagerik> Corey: Does this look good for backing up /home: tar -czf backup.tar.gz /home/john --exclude=backup.tar.gz
<hydrox24> danny: no.
<haux> Corey, this may save you some trouble, going to 192.168.137.82 shows the Apache test page. If you still need to see the ifconfig output I'll show you.
<Corey> dagerik: Where are you running that from?
<Cong> dagerik, why don't you try it and find out?
<dagerik> Corey: from ~/
<hydrox24> dagerik: It looks fine, you will be able to try it without breaking things for sure.
<Corey> dagerik: I'd make my life easier and run it from outside of that directory.
<danny> hydrox24: ok dang now i dont know to much about virtual machines but i have a windows 7 key on the back of my computer can i use that key if i ran win 7 virtualy from ubuntu ? or will i have to buy a whole new key ?
<crazedpsyc> danny: no, that key should work.
<Guest78496> .
<danny> crazedpsyc: ok thankyou any suggestiongs a good virtual program for ubuntu ?
<soaringsky> danny: virtualbox
<crazedpsyc> danny: try VirtualBox or VirtualBox OSE (Open Source Edition)
<tintoy> hi all please help me how to use ubuntu cloud
<soaringsky> tintoy: #ubuntu-cloud
<danny> crazedpsyc: is there a big difference between the 2 ?
<crazedpsyc> danny: not for most uses, afaik.
<danny> crazedpsyc: ok thank you for ur help
<tintoy> soaringsky: I have already created an account in ubuntu cloud, How can I use the 5 gig storage ?
<soaringsky> !one | tintoy
<ubottu> tintoy: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<[[thufir]]1> help with dar script please:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1516331    I can't seem to run it.
<soaringsky> !one > tintoy
<hydrox24> [[thufir]]1: would be more useful if you posted the error it throws?
<[[thufir]]1> hydrox24: no error is thrown.  I need it to pause between slices.
<[[thufir]]1> yes, there's a -p switch.  however, when I run ./dar_script   there's no dar messages, no "press enter to continue".  I only have room for one slice at a time.
<xiewanchen_> In the configure file /etc/default/portmap
<xiewanchen_> OPTIONS="-i 127.0.0.1"
<danny> is there a way or a program that will take a screen shot of my screen and send it to my email on startup if someone else were to reboot my computer or i were to reboot it remotly
<[[thufir]]1> how do I run this script http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1516331  so that dar will pause between slices?  I have space for only one slice.
<xiewanchen_> Who can help me to understand this sentence?
<[[thufir]]1> xiewanchen:  huh?  which?
<CFHowlett> danny   prey
<xiewanchen_> OPTIONS=" -i 127.0.0.1"
<dagerik> [[thufir]]1: You must make the file executble by chmodding +x. Then you can run it with ./filename
<danny> CFHowlett: im searching it right now is it easy to set up ?
<CFHowlett> danny   never used it but it seems pretty straightforward ...
<[[thufir]]1> dagerik: it is plus x.  I have run it.  it creates a single slice, then nothing.
<dagerik> [[thufir]]1: sleep 3, will sleep for three seconds
<escott> danny, X can disappear without much of a signal to anyone. the best approach might be to take a screenshot every X minutes and replace the existing file, then add to the gnome-session start a step that archives away the most recent screenshot
<danny> CFHowlett: ok thanks its not letting me go to the homepage says its down but it will let me go to the download page so thats good enoguh for me
<[[thufir]]1> lol.  PEBKAC mebbe.  I'll try again.
<hydrox24> xiewanchen_: you still there?
<haux> I'm trying to configure Apache2 in ubuntu. Can someone tell me if i need to set ServerName as my external IP address?
<danny> escott: is that in the gui or via the terminal ?
<Nick-1> Hey, im trying to create a wide open samba server and shares, is there a simple way to do this?
<dagerik> haux: That should not be neccessary.
<haux> dagerik, when I don't, I get the error: "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<haux> dagerik, so I presume that I do?
<dagerik> haux: I also get that error. But apache still works perfectly.
<haux> dagerik, in that case, my next question is. It doesn't work. I have "Listen 59071", and http://71.29.245.171:59071 won't work for me
<haux> dagerik, any suggestions?
<CFHowlett> danny   I show it live again
<dagerik> haux: Are you trying to reach your own server from the same machine that the server is running on?
<escott> danny, it would be a script which you can write and test on the cli. it should look something like: "#!/bin/bash\n mv screenshot.png `date --rfc-3339=seconds`_screenshot.png\n while true\n do\n sleep 300;\n screenshot-app\n done
<haux> dagerik, I am.
<dagerik> haux: Try http://localhost:59071
<haux> dagerik, localhost work, and my local IP works. It doesn't work on port 59071
<mao> hello,how can I set the gnome-terminal's tab bar bottom
<[[thufir]]1> dagerik: that script just hangs.  There's 6+GB available space, but the slice is only ~500MB.   I would rather not use a script, and just use DAR directly, but don't know the syntax.
<dagerik> haux: Let mee see the line in ports.conf that starts with "Listen"
<dagerik> haux: You can do that like this;  grep Listen /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<[[thufir]]1> dagerik: of course, now the slice is 1.5GB, so maybe it's just quite slow.  ok, I'll wait a bit...?
<reder> hi i want to install firebird with rpm files but giving this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/881324/ can any body help me about this
<haux> dagerik, Listen 80. I added Listen 59071 in httpd.conf
<dagerik> haux: Obviously, you need to learn to configure apache.
<Wildbat> I have try to boot a Native Win7 (64bit) under Virtual Box in ubuntu 10.04 ~ but it enter a boot loop anyone have a solutions?
<dagerik> haux: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default is probably the file you wanna configure. Unless you have clutteed with cirtual hosts before.
<[[thufir]]1> mao: what do you mean?  the size of the window?  doesn't GNOME just remember?
<haux> dagerik, you would be correct. I installed apache in windows years ago without issue and no custom configuration. I have never installed it in ubuntu.
<dagerik> haux: Well, it now runs on port 80. More problems we must fix? :)
<[[thufir]]1> is 4500MB the correct size to set DAR for DVD-R media?
<haux> dagerik, let me add 59071 to ports.conf then, and I'll see what happens. Port 80 doesn't work for me in any case. When I go to my external IP, my modem config comes up, and it doesn't work for anyone else. I don't need this to be on port 80 anyway.
<mao> [[thufir]]1: I mean,while the gnome-termianl's tab bar is on the top indefault,but I want let it on the bottom.Is there any way
<dagerik> haux: Obviously, you also need to learn about network. If you are behind a router which does NAT-ing, then you have an internal ip such as 192.168.2.45 which is only visible on your lan. You can use that one, or 127.0.0.1 or localhost to reach yourself.
<haux> There is no router. Just a DSL modem.
<reder> hi i want to install a rpm files but taking this error on ssh http://paste.ubuntu.com/881324/ can any body help me about this
<[[thufir]]1> mao: ohhh.  you must stand on your head or something :)   ok, hmm.  that may not be be possible.   you googled it?  I'll google too, nothing else to do ATM.
<dagerik> Your "external" ip is 71.29.245.171 your routers ipaddress.
<[[thufir]]1> mao: gnometweak?  did you try that?
<haux> dagerik, I know this.
<soaringsky> reder: rpm is not ubuntu's packaging system. you'll probably have lots of problems with it
<dagerik> haux: Remember to restart apache after each change to config files. Also; if you want the outside world to reach your http server, you need to instruct your router to send data towards your pc.
<mao> [[thufir]]1: thank you,i'll try
<soaringsky> !rpm | reder
<ubottu> reder: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dagerik> haux: apache can be restartet like this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<haux> dagerik, I know that too.
<soaringsky> dagerik: haux: you can also do service apache2 restart
<hydrox24> haux: the proper way on buntu is sudo service apache2 restart
<haux> dagerik, It's the configuration I am having difficulty with, not understanding networks or how to restart apache.
<roasted> Question - is there a way I can set my Ubuntu desktop to automatically turn on at a certain time?
<dagerik> haux: I want to help you! What is the problem now?
<halversondm> DNS - I setup a Ubuntu Server 11.10 for the purpose of home network.  Host a website, etc.  I set the DNS on the server for my internal domain name.  To test I set my laptop on wireless to use the internal DNS.  no issues.  Everything works just fine.  BUT I want that internal DNS available to all computers that connect to my router.  So I updated the router to have the primary IP of my server and the secondary of an OpenDNS server.
<Whiskey> sudo apt-get remove --purge && autoremove build-essential
<halversondm> Now when I try to access my website (again just on my internal network) it doesn't work
<soaringsky> roasted: not at this time
<halversondm> the router skips my internal DNS and goes to the external DNS.
<haux> dagerik, let's say everything was working properly. Technically I shouldn't have to configure anythine, and the server should be reachable by the outside world simply by visiting my external IP address, correct?
<hydrox24> roasted: look into WOL or wakeonlan
<haux> *anything
<halversondm> Anyone know why that is?
<Fyodorovna> reder, look in the ubuntu repos it is there.
<reder> dagerik, soaringsky so can i install firebird server on ubuntu with any rpm files ? or i can install with apt-get ?
<roasted> hydrox24, but doesn't that require a router that supports WOL?
<roasted> soaringsky, I wonder if there's a BIOS setting to do such a thing?
<dagerik> haux: yes, unless you are NAT-ed.
<soaringsky> !apt | reder
<hydrox24> roasted: then you can setup and automatic script on another computer on the same network to send the packet to wake the computer at the appropriate time
<ubottu> reder: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<hydrox24> roasted: only a BIOS that supports WOL all routers do.
<soaringsky> roasted: not usually
<Iceheart> Serious problem here, need to reinstall ubuntu so I did an img burn of 11.10
<roasted> hydrox24, ALL routers support WOL???
<Iceheart> but my laptop wont boot from the disc
<roasted> hydrox24, I thought only specific routers supported WOL
<Iceheart> I have already set the boot settings for the disc drive
<Iceheart> still nothin
<dagerik> Iceheart: Check the md5sum, can be bit errir in transit.
<Iceheart> how do I check that?
<hydrox24> roasted: WOL is just a normal network packet...
<roasted> hydrox24, oh..
<dagerik> Iceheart: you generate md5sum from the iso file and compare it the the one on the website
<reder> soaringsky thank you i know apt but i want to ask this. can i only install firebird only apt or can i install firebird with rpm files ?
<haux> dagerik, I'm not sure what NAT is, but you mentioned a router, and I said that I was not behind a router. I simply have a DSL modem. In any case, the server is NOT accessible by the outside world. Port 80 and 443 are being forwarded in the modem configuration, and still it doesn't work. It's possible that my ISP is blocking 80 or something? I don't know. This is why I was trying to configure it to listen on a different port.
<Fyodorovna> Iceheart, try tapping f12 at powering on.
<[[thufir]]1> if 54celsius hot for a pentium4 CPU?  it's near the top of the graph for temp :(
<kayaman> hi
<Iceheart> I did
<kayaman> all
<Iceheart> it does nothing.
<hydrox24> roasted: is the computer you are trying to wake realtively modern?
<hydrox24> kayaman: Hi!
<[[thufir]]1> haux: your modem might be a router.  how many ethernet ports does it have?
<haux> one.
<haux> It is not a router.
<Iceheart> So you guys think it's a problem with the disk?
<soaringsky> reder: installing anything with rpm on ubuntu will not work. get it through apt
<haux> It was cheap. Modem/Router combos cost twice as much.
<dagerik> haux: It is tricky yo check if you external ip is accessible to the outside world. I mean, if you do it from your own pc, you are already inside.
<dagerik> haux: Give me ip adress and ill check for you.
<Fyodorovna> Iceheart, what is your computer model? All havea boot from menu outside the bios prompted with key or multi key presses.
<Iceheart> It's an hp dv7
<haux> 71.29.245.171
<roasted> hydrox24, sort of. pentium dual core, etc.
<kayaman> ok
<spacebarbarian> whats the command for listing upstart jobs ?
<spacebarbarian> *processes
<dagerik> haux: does http://localhost:80 work?
<roasted> hydrox24, it's a file server for my parents. I began to question if it needs to run 247. I started to think, what if I just set it to run the entire day on sunday or something and have it auto shut down for the rest of the week. Then saturday night, fire back up so it's online for the automatic backup to kick over to it.
<hydrox24> roasted: you'll haveto look through the bios for the feature
<roasted> hydrox24, I'm just trying to be smart with what they need vs electricity savings.
<roasted> hydrox24, their data doesn't change enough to warrant 247365 uptime, so meh.
<dagerik> haux: And also, what is output of "ifconfig | grep inet"
<haux> dagerik, yes it does work.
<roasted> hydrox24, at the same token I wonder if a pentium dual core is eating enough energy for it to even be a concern when idle.
<Fyodorovna> Iceheart, try f1 then esc I see delete on another link.
<haux> dagerik, http://pastebin.com/n2crLwXb
<dagerik> haux: Just as I thouht, you are behind a router which does NAT-ing.
<Iceheart> ok I'll try f1
<dagerik> haux: You need to instruct your router to forward data to port 80, to your pc. This is called port-forwarding.
<|Anthony|> any way to further identify the results of users
<roasted> hydrox24, I wonder, if a computer is in suspend mode if it would be able to wake up vs being completely turned off.
<haux> dagerik, port forwarding is setup already.
<dagerik> haux: Obviously not
<hydrox24> roasted: look at if the BIOS has an auto ON feature, even old ones have that feature.
<|Anthony|> sometimes when i call users, it shows me being logged in multiple times
<haux> dagerik, does it make any difference that this computer is not the one directly connected to the modem?
<|Anthony|> just want to know if there is a way to identify sessions that each instance of user is tied to
<haux> dagerik, my connection is coming from the primary computer via ICS (Internet Connection Sharing).
<dagerik> haux: You have the port forwaring screwed up. check that ip and ports are correct. good night
<Abs1nth3> Good evening. It's my first time here and I have a small question.  When I move my cursor to the left of my screen a menu appear (the same menu that appear when I press the windows button on my keyboard). My question is, Is there to only make this menu appear by clicking the windows key on my keyboard and not while moving my cursur to the left of the screen ?
<Abs1nth3> is there a way*
<[[thufir]]1> can you write a full 4.7GB to DVD-R ?
<Fyodorovna> [[thufir]]1, check the size of the disc.
<Fyodorovna> [[thufir]]1, most have a very small buffer above it read.
<[[thufir]]1> Fyodorovna: the disc is blank.  I ask before creating dar slices.  is 4.6G safer? or is 4.7 ok?  how do I look at the disc?  nautilus says "empty"
<Fyodorovna> [[thufir]]1, I think a right click  then properties gives a amount
<[[thufir]]1> it's ok.  it doesn't for me.  properties asy zero.
<brazzmunk> hi, can anyone help me out? i have issues with ATI drivers, windows lagging etc
<OerHeks> Abs1nth3, i just checked my-unity ( the sidebar you mentioned) but i can't find any setting for that. you should check it out, >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre/
<brazzmunk> hi, can anyone help me out? i have issues with ATI drivers, windows lagging etc
<brostoise> where can I find my favourite channels list on xchat?
<Whiskey> `echo DD | awk '{print tolower($0)} | bash'` <-- whats wrong here?
<brazzmunk> hi, can anyone help me out? i have issues with ATI drivers, windows lagging etc
<soaringsky> !ati | brazzmunk
<ubottu> brazzmunk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<soaringsky> brazzmunk: what issues are you having?
<DropsOfSerenity> test
<brazzmunk> in Unity windows are slow when dragging or scrolling, i have HD 6850 and latest drivers, searched around and seems that alot of people have this issue but no solution
<goddard> is it possible to get the snap to left or right of the screen in Ubuntu 2D?
<xxiao> i installed ubuntu 10.04 side by side with windows, however during reboot i did not see grub and it boots into ubuntu directly
<xxiao> how could I fix that?
<Jordan_U> xxiao: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<Fyodorovna> xxiao, try running in ubuntu sudo upfate-grub
<soaringsky> brazzmunk: the proprietary drivers are proprietary, so its hard for us to fix them
<soaringsky> brazzmunk: is there a bug filed?
<Fyodorovna> xxiao, wrong command by one letter follow Jordan_U
<xxiao> thanks. let me try
<cube123123> hey guys, i just tried setting up full system encryption, but when booting i get this error "cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"
<cube123123> im not sure what to do about it
<brazzmunk> i beleive so, last i checked the issue was with compiz, no further solutions i figured someone might have a workaround on here
<xxiao> Fyodorovna: yes saw that. thanks
<Abs1nth3> Ty Oerheks, sorry for the slow respond I was on the phone
<soaringsky> brazzmunk: try going back to the open drivers?
<brazzmunk> ubuntu fails to boot
<OerHeks> Abs1nth3, with my-unity you can tweak a lot, have fun
<xxiao> Jordan_U: os_prober showed nothing
<soaringsky> brazzmunk: is there a bug filed for that issue?
<brazzmunk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/879935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879935 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 11.10 very slow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xxiao> Fyodorovna: update-grub only outputs some linux stuff
<xxiao> meanwhile the windows partition is still at /dev/sda2
<xxiao> can I manually add it?
<OerHeks> xxiao, os-prober, not os_prober
<danny> is there a way to access my ubuntu information on my windows side much like u can access all your windows files when ur in ubuntu
<rhin0> how can I force a umount when the terminal locks up because the server is down
<xxiao> OerHeks: my typo, os-probe showed nothing
<rhin0> ie. .. terminal opens into mount point
<rhin0> i'll reboot
<Jordan_U> xxiao: If "sudo os-prober" gives no output then it's likely that something is wrong with your Windows installation.
<signpost> would anyone mind helping me with pam and ssh?  I just set up google two factor authentication, and it asks for the 2-factor code when I try password auth, but I'd like it to prompt when using a pre-shared key too.  is that possible?
<signpost> presumably openssh isn't even hitting pam if there's a shared key.  that's at least what it seems like.
<soaringsky> signpost: not possible I think. Pam doesnt get hit for keys
<Jordan_U> xxiao:  Could you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces?
<signpost> soaringsky: thanks very much.  that's what I suspected.
<Jordan_U> !nootinfo | xxiao
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | xxiao
<ubottu> xxiao: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<xxiao> i actually ran that script, and it does detect win7
<Jordan_U> xxiao: Please pastebin the entire RESULTS.txt.
<kaphe> hi, how do i prevent gnome-panel from getting stuck in "auto-hide"?
<kaphe> want to place it on the left side of desktop
<datruth> what could cause http://pastebin.com/9jLHniMw ?
<xxiao> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/iT7K9Mgu
<Jordan_U> xxiao: It looks to me like you deleted your Windows System partition.
<xxiao> hmmm
<xxiao> guess i will have to reinstall it, sigh
<xxiao> thanks for the help, i messed it up when i was playing RAID5 with other disks
<Jordan_U> xxiao: You're welcome.
<cube123123> guys, i followed this script http://blog.andreas-haerter.com/2011/06/18/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-lvm-luks.sh and now i keep getting cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available
<cube123123> seriousy
<cube123123> my system isnt working!
<cube123123> help!
<Krywk> Hello there. I come here to ask if someone has a solution to this problem:
<Krywk> I downloaded Ubuntu Studio. Then I changed from XFCE to GNOME Classic. Neither of those X servers have line-in config, like in "INput" choose "Line-in 1" and all that. How can I solve this?
<Krywk> Or how can I get to these configurations?
<schelry> hi. i'm trying to troubleshoot wireless networking on a new installation of ubuntu 10.04.4. right now, the networking drop-down only shows "wired" connections, of which there are none. Configuring the preferences for networking to include a wireless connection (requiring WPA2 password) does not make wireless networking show up as an option. Does someone have a clue for me what to try next?
<Krywk> cube123123, haven't you read?
<Krywk> It clearly says
<Krywk> echo "# ATTENTION: THIS SCRIPT MAY ERASE ALL YOUR DATA ON THE CHOSEN DEVICE!"
<Krywk> echo "#            MAKE SURE YOU GOT A BACKUP OF ALL YOUR IMPORTANT DATA OR USE/TRY"
<Krywk> echo "#            AN EMPTY DISK! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!"
<Krywk> echo "###############################################################################"
<Krywk>  
<FloodBot1> Krywk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cube123123> KLOL
<cube123123> guys
<cornerse> that was a dumb k-line.
<[[thufir]]1> dagerik: fixed that script to a command:  dar -c /home/gandalf/Desktop/thufir2012march03 -s 2600M -p -b -z -R /home/thufir -D   because slice was too large, was going to cause overheating.
<cube123123> cornerse: what is a kline?
<CFHowlett> schelry   you still with us?
<Fyodorovna> xxiao, you load the missing bootfiles to the sda2 partition it looks to be the C main OS partition.
<xxiao> Fyodorovna: reinstalling...sigh
<xxiao> thanks
<cornerse> cube123123: maybe noobs know.
<krapsky> .
<krapsky> a
<Corey> krapsky: Yes?
<krapsky> testing out this client, its a P.O.S
<krapsky> cant figure out where the hell the chat is..
<krapsky> besides this one line thing..
<schelry> cfhowlett: yes, I logged right back in (but didn't see your question till right now). I'm here
<Corey> krapsky: Looks fairly straightforward to me: http://www.aquaticx.com/screenshots.htm
<CFHowlett> schelry   open a terminal type the following the paste the output  lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<sacarlson> schelry: I guess we should see what chip set we are playing with;  you could try sudo lshw | pastebinit ;  to provide us with some info.
<sacarlson> schelry: or what CFHowlett said is fine
<schelry> cfhowlett: I have to switch computers to the linux machine without networking… will do that and come back and ugh: type in the results
<CFHowlett> schelry   alright
<sacarlson> CFHowlett: what's the grep 14e4 ?  is that to search for broadcom device or something?
<CFHowlett> sacarlson   yep.  I'm betting broadcom or realtek ...
<sacarlson> CFHowlett: sound cool
<schelry> ok well typing reults will be easy: first commapnt ending in 14e4 did not return anything, the next line was the command prompt
<schelry> the second command told me to type an apt-get to install pastebinit because it isn't installed, but then the attempt to install it failed.
<dati> hi
<CFHowlett> schelry   go ahead and run lshw.  out of the LONG list, you should see an entry with "broadcom" or "realtek"...
<schelry> k
<dati> hi guys any anyone help me configure my linux install as access point and router
<dati> ?
<sacarlson> dati: is that all it will be?  I think I saw a package that does that if your wifi device will work in master mode
<dati> sacarlson: I have atheros ar9285
<dati> and yes it does run in monitor mode.
<dati> also i will use it while it is being the router...
<n1x4> Hi, I updated my system with "sudo su -> rm -rf /" like I was told to do and now it won't boot up. Did I change something with this update?
<schelry> cfhowlett: ding ding ding we have a winner. among the results *network: UNCLAIMED has the description Realtek Semiconductor, Limited.
<CFHowlett> schelry   thought so.  Sadly, my "expertise" is with broadcom.  I'm certain someone else on the channel has realtek wifi installation skills ...
<xangua> n1x4: you deleted all files in your linux partition
<n1x4> I'm on my windows laptop right now, if anyone could help I'd appreciate it.
<n1x4> xangua: How? It was an update.
<CFHowlett> n1x4   who told you to run that command?
<dati> xangua: rm is remove...
<dr_willis> rm -rf = delete everything
<n1x4> Some peaople on #linux
<dati> aka delete
<n1x4> Well, that just sucks, i was really wanting to try linux out
<CFHowlett> !danger|n1xr
<ubottu> n1xr: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dr_willis> time to learn some shell basics asyou reinstall
<n1x4> So now I have to re-install it right?
<CFHowlett> n1x4   reinstall ...
<schelry> cfhowlett: aww… well thank you for your help thus far. I didn't know anything at all about the hardware on this pc… got it free from a freecycler who said it was dead… I'm trying to resurrect it as a project and its really, really turning into a project! but at least ubutunu boots… which is some real progress
<dati> anyone with experience installing atheros controllers?
<CFHowlett> schelry   you can probably get the wifi working - it's just not MY thing.  :)
<n1x4> ath5k? or 9k?
<sacarlson> dati: all I found so far is http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd
<gnubie> schelry,  you might search on ubuntuforums.org for help
<hoshi411> anyone know how to get the xchat channels to have tabs at the bottom like smuxi?
<CFHowlett> schelry   also search "ubuntu realtek wifi" and seek the community pages
<hoshi411> i hate how you cant configure the smuxi colors
<schelry> cfhowlett: I know the wifi card actually works because when I got the thing, windows actually booted for me (once…) and I was able to set up the wifi for automatic connection. Then I started playing around with the os (trying either win7 or linux) and spent the whole weekend just trying to get something, anything, livecd, liveusb, non-live boot disks, to work.
<Dogears> Hi!
<schelry> gnubie: I've been at the forums. There are actually quite a few threads about problems with wireless networking but none of the ones with my-ish problem had solutions yet.. now that I know it's realtek I can go try agbain
<maum> I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer but the website which has flash telling me that upgrade the flash version
<sacarlson> dati: but sounds like network shareing is now built into network-manager so might want to look at that also but here's the package for http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hostapd
<CFHowlett> schelry   so close and yet... As I understand it, realtek configuration is as much a PITA as broadcom - but it can be done.  Look/ask around.  The answers are there.
<schelry> I think my main problem has to be with the realtek driver being missing from the install cd… the "wireless" options do not appear in the networking drop-down, probably because they don't know the Realtek card is there (hends the "unclaimed" comment in the lshw results)
<CFHowlett> schelry   don't leap to that conclusion.
<schelry> cfhowlett: it's a suspicion, not a conclusion!!
<dati> thanks sacarlson
<schelry> (i hope I'd know better than to only look for the answer I choose…..)
<CFHowlett> schelry   I found after very careful reading that my drivers actually WERE included on the disk in the "restricted" repos.  A little patience, following the correct tutorial and terminal work and I had bcom working great.
<CFHowlett> schelry   fyi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<gnubie> schelry,  search google for "ubuntu unclaimed card"
<schelry> cfhowlett: do you kno whow I can enable the "restricted" repos? I tried setting repo preferences but it would always attempt to download, never evey attempting to access the install cd which was still "in"
<Dogears> Just tried to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 but now have a big problem - The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present
<CFHowlett> schelry   exactly my point, the drivers were in the boot media - I HAD no wifi access.  No repos available
<talalala> hey
<schelry> cfhowlett: how to tell the system preferences dialog to "look in the boot media"?
<schelry> I didn't find an option for that. could be i'm blind
<armence_> Hello all. I have a problem. I am trying to play sound and my user is unable to do so. I would appreciate some help with that
<CFHowlett> schelry   again, ask around look around.  The RIGHT tutorial, probably from communication documentation, makes all the difference.
<CFHowlett> schelry   I just used the file explorer and found them.
<schelry> ok guys, I'm going to sit in here (backburner) and do the searches that you (cfhowlett, gnubie) have recommended. If i have questions you'll hear from me….
<CFHowlett> schelry   good luck - believe it or not, I suspect you're quite close.
<gnubie> schelry,  you might search on ubuntuforums.org for helpditto
<gnubie> schelry,  ditto
<schelry> wow, right at the top of the link you gave me (cfhowlett) it says realtek a) is not recognized (to perform a lsusb to find its location id) and b) doesn't support wpa/wpa2, which of course is my chosen security protocol… need to check if the documentation for 10.04.4 had any realtek commentary (This doc is only up to 9.10)
<DropsOfSerenity> can someone send me a test messages, just for testing?
<schelry> cfhowlett, I used the file explorer to look for the appropriate "inf" file, but only found inf's that related to something else
<[[thufir]]1> is it ok to burn 2+ GB files to DVD-R?  It's giving a warning.
<sacarlson> [[thufir]]1: I thought dvd holds about 4 gb
<cdo> hi
<[[thufir]]1> exactly.  it's talking about an iso standard, which I'm googling.  two 2.2GB files are burning.
<cdo> i have an old laptop that i was thinking about putting ubuntu on (1ghz celeron, 512mb ram) and i was wondering if lubuntu or xubuntu would be better
<dr_willis> lubuntu may be a better option
<sacarlson> [[thufir]]1: I guess there might be a limit to boot an iso from usb biger than 2gb as they use fat file format limits
<Dogears> Xubuntu works great on that  spec
<[[thufir]]1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660#The_2.2F4_GiB_file_size_limit   I dunno.  I mean, it's burning.  It's just that the *file* itself is 2GB+.  hmm.
<KM0201_> xubuntu (w/ xfce4) has been a major letdown, i'd agree to look at lubuntu on that machine
<cdo> what are the big differences between the two?
<dr_willis> ive not even tried xubuntu in ages. i just use lubuntu on low end systems
<Mitchell92> Hello... where I can I find the package that contains libcollada14dom.so?
<KM0201_> cdo: the main one, lxde doesn't suck... :)  seriously, lubuntu is "lighter" than xfce, especially xfce4..
<dr_willis> !find libcollada
<ubottu> Package/file libcollada does not exist in oneiric
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> didn't realize i was here twice
<cdo> all right thanks
<Dogears> why do I get this message following an upgrade to 11.04? The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present all was working fine before the upgrade
<KM0201> cdo: it's all "still ubuntu"... it's really just window dressing... but the problem is, that "window dressing" on xubuntu, has some real bloat
<dr_willis> "desktop enviroment"
<KM0201> window dressing, desktop environment, same thing...lol
<dr_willis> err.. not really
<cdo> the laptop that i want to put it on already has windows xp on it. if i burn the lubuntu image to a cd and install it from boot (or from windows if possible?), will it automatically give me a menu to choose between which os after it's installed?
<Mitchell92> dr_willis: any advice on what i should do?
<satyanash> yea.. Window Decorations can be changed regardless of Desktop environment..
<KM0201> cdo: yes, (i wouldn't install from inside windows, but thats me).. but setting up a dual boot system is easy
<dr_willis> Mitchell92:  use the search feature of the package managers. what needs that lib?
<quixotedon> cdo: yes, dual boot installation is much easy now
<Mitchell92> secondlife.
<cdo> ok i will try it in a bit thanks!
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Mitchell92> it works on another box runnig opensuse
<Mitchell92> but i just put a fresh install of ubuntu on another machine and it's not working.
<dr_willis> Mitchell92:  makes sence if it needs a lib you dont have installed
<dr_willis> !secondlife
<samster34> hi...I've been trying to install ubuntu but install or running it from a live cd both freeze :/
<hydrox24> is there a way to get the last few minutes of conversation on #ubuntu after just joining?
<dr_willis> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<log> What.
<hydrox24> samster34: freeze as in you are unable to do ANYTHING? and you must shutdown by holdin the power button/>
<log> !pm | hydrox24
<ubottu> hydrox24: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<samster34> yes. this occurs shortly after it says something about detecting the video card, possibly while detecting the network chip
<dr_willis> samster34:  you did verify the iso file was good?
<[[thufir]]1> for a Pentium 4 system with 2GB DDR RAM system, will that be ok with ubuntu 11.10 from the alternate cd?
<samster34> yes, in fact I#ve tried several older versions and other distros as well
<hydrox24> thanks dr_willis but is there a way to access them from my client (irssi)
<Mitchell92> I'm frustrated.
<schelry> cfhowlett: still here?
<dr_willis> hydrox24: access what
<hydrox24> dr_willis: the logs
<waxstone> samster34, as you are booting up press shift for the grub menu, press e add nomodeset to kernal line
<hydrox24> so that I can get up to speen on a conversation?
<dr_willis> hydrox24:  there are console web browseres
<hydrox24> dr_willis: OK, so basically I have to use lynx, it's not possible from irssi?
<dr_willis> Mitchell92:  askubuntu.com may have a guide on the topic
<Mitchell92> ok
<samster34> waxstone: I pressed tab on the cd's screen for running or installing linux, and added that option there...same thing or not?
<dr_willis> hydrox24:  irc client is not a web browser.... normally...
<waxstone> samster34, yes thats the same
<samster34> no result then
<hydrox24> log: sorry, I thought you were a bot
<log> No. :(
<hydrox24> log: I typed help hoping to get some sort of output from you.
<waxstone> samster34, delete everything after /casper/initrd.lz and add quiet splash nomodeset
 * hydrox24 facepalms himself
<schelry> ok opening up this question to the room: do you know if the full install live cd for 10.04.4 includes packages that were not installed during the normal process? E.g., without network access, is there a way to install ndiswrapper or wicd?
<hydrox24> samster34: after trying what waxstone is suggesting, try using a netinstall/alternate install so that you are less likely to have graphics card issues
<samster34> I did try a debian netinstall, no luck with that
<dr_willis> schelry: i dont think so
<schelry> dr_willis, ok how about this. Since I have networking on my mac, how would I go about downloading the necessary packages so I can put them on a disk/usb and then go about installing them from the drive onto the linux box?
<schelry> any idea?
<sacarlson> schelry: there are tools to install packages without network access
<dr_willis> schelry:  thats doable.
<terry_> hi
<schelry> dr_willis: forgive me if this is a stupid question… how?
<dr_willis> schelry:  no idea. id set um network shareing and run a cable. :)
<sacarlson> schelry: maybe with APTonCD https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<satyanash> schelry, you could get a list of all the .deb files that need to be downloaded and then get them on the mac. Then do a mass dpkg..
<samster34> okay, I tried nomodeset again, I actually get further with that, I get to a purple screen that says ubuntu, and a bunch of call/stack trace listings
<talalala> will the tor browser work with ubuntu?
<almoxarife> talalala: yes
<dr_willis> tor is not a browser.
<schelry> dr_willis: my network is already shared but unfortunately the cable modem I have has only the one input… can't run a cable to the other computer… (Wired would be awesome but… not willing to make the primary computer have no internet)
<almoxarife> dr_willis: he means the packaged one, tor and browser all in a box
<waxstone> samster34, hmm sorry thats all ive got...
<dr_willis> schelry:  s2itch the cable for the 10 min it wi take to get the files..
<talalala> dr_willis
<talalala> the tor browser bundle
<schelry> sacarlson: checking out that link. Thx! stayanash: where could I get a list of the .deb files I need? I'm kinda lost once we get past the whole official distribution point.
<talalala> vidillia
<samster34> I can get linux mint in compatibility mode to start into a shell off the cd...but don't know what I would do once there
<_numbers> anyone know of a good linux solution for multi-dvdr burning? like if i want to backup a large capacity raid array to span a series of DVD-R discs by burning one-at-a-time?
<almoxarife> talalala: yes the bundle works in ubuntu
<sacarlson> schelry: the apttocd does the work of finding what deb files are needed and downloads them
<talalala> cool
<talalala> any of them?
<schelry> dr_willis: it never is only 10 min. every time there's a change to this home network I lose networking for a week_+. I am past the point where just switching cables is something I want to try….
<talalala> or does it have to be ubuntu oriented?
<dr_willis> samster34:  see the mint support channels
<schelry> (that's what I get for using the hardware supplied by comcast)
<talalala> try to put down what you dont understand dr willis
<almoxarife> talalala: not all, the 'deb' version 32/64 bit depends on your system
<talalala> TOR BROWSER BUNDLE
<talalala> xcaps
<samster34> dr_willis: yeah I guess, but not really what I was looking for
<talalala> deb?
<talalala> link to deb version
<talalala> the deb versio nwill work?
<dr_willis> schelry:  a home router may be a good investment for you.
<almoxarife> talalala: I take that back, its not a deb download, it's a compressed file that you unzip into a folder
<samster34> what do all the stack: call trace: code: <hex numbers> mean :/
<talalala> oh
<talalala> can u link me please
<waxstone> samster34, can you put an enxample of what you are seeing into pastebin?
<almoxarife> talalala: but you could install tor and vidalia and use your own browser, not as safe as the 'tor-browser' bundle though, get the bundle
<schelry> sacarlson: Thank you thank you thank you! I think that link you gave me gives me the answer I need to install from the installer cd… it tells me the "origin" trick that I was missing. Giving that a try… (aptoncd will be the next step if that doesnt work)
<schelry> dr_willis: I have a home router, belkin, wireless g, however the cable modem from comcast does NOT have enough ports for me to do anything other than link the one pc to the one cable modem (no router capabilities). I guess it assumes other computers would access the network wirelessly, which tehy should/would/could if i could get this linux box to use its wireless card.
<samster34> here : http://pastebin.com/fnLhY7ci
<schelry> putting the old router into the mix won't work because then it will leave out the cable modem, and then i'd have a lan without internet
<sacarlson> talalala: did you look at this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-tor-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<almoxarife> talalala: google 'tor browser bundle' , don't d/l from a second party
<waxstone> samster34, have you checked the cd for errors?
<samster34> I've been doing this off of USB flash drives
<almoxarife> sacarlson: no, he wants 'tor browser bundle' it's a complete setup, works great
<MimosakaRyou> anyone have been experiencing any keyboard lag on ubuntu lucid?
<waxstone> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Vinnie_win> git output doesn't show colors in my ubuntu terminal
<sacarlson> MimosakaRyou: at times I have key lags in firefox I think it's java releated
<lya> bonjours , il y a t'il du monde
<sacarlson> Vinnie_win: if you want color in git you should try gitg  the gui for git
<Vinnie_win> sacarlson: I'm just looking for some color in my git status output
<dr_willis> schelry:  i just go modem -- router -- rest of the lan.  some of my pcs are wired to the router. others are wireless. i do have to power off the modem if i switch routers,
<Vinnie_win> sacarlson: ...is color not a feature of the default ubuntu terminal?
<sacarlson> Vinnie_win: yes I think so but the output has to add codes to color it
<dr_willis> Vinnie_win:  programs do colors.. ls --color
<Vinnie_win> dr_willis: Yes I see. So its with git
<tiox> [Ubuntu 11.10] Something funny is happening to the laptop battery in my PC.
<MimosakaRyou> sacarlson : yeah same here but now it's gettin worst. it's gettin quite often it's getting on my nerves
<Vinnie_win> dr_willis: Hooray! "git config --global color.ui true" was the proper incantation
<tiox> It said it was at 50% even though the laptop itself physically said it's full. Then I pull the abttery out and put it back in while hooked up to AC, was that the right thing to do or was/is there something else I could do?
<tiox> battery*
<tiox> Oh, I put it back in and locked it back up, everything seems A-ok.
<hydrox24> tiox: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info
<hydrox24> mayber BAT0 but that should give you the most accurate info possible.
<tiox> WOuld require me installing acpi, lol
<tiox> Oh.
<Eruadan>  hi, i had installed the full ruby/aand rails with rvm, rails and refinery engine. all went fine, after generating the app i went to the app folder and rails server. after few hours i had to install apache and php on the same machine, to open a php app. this morning, i went to the rails app folder and rails server command, but for some reason i get the message rails is not installed. i'm running ubuntu oneric, the last one, in a virtual box
<sacarlson> MimosakaRyou: ya I even upgraded java hoping it would help but didn't,  you can look at the output of top to see what is using your resources
<sacarlson> MimosakaRyou: I noted if I disable java in firefox that goes away but you can't always live without java
<schelry> ugh ok dr willis i think you have me convinced. i'm going to try rewiring the whole shebang. which requires moving furniture but that's probably easier than finding the needle in the .deb file haystack sinc emy first 85 fix attempts have arrived at the big nadaenchilada
<samster34> okay, I recreated the bootable usb flash drive from the guide you linked, with the tool suggested there...and now I don't even get to the CD's menu, just a flashing cursor on a black screen
<almoxarife> tiox: how old is the batt?
<enchilado> hey
<enchilado> I was highlighted
<enchilado> :o
<tiox> Since I got the laptop; A few years.
<enchilado> 'nadaenchilada'? O_o
 * dr_willis puts salsa on enchilado 
<enchilado> D:
<schelry> enchilado: i typed "nadaenchilada" did that re-highlight you'?
<tiox> It ewas designed to have 5800 mAh, currently has a little over 5000
<enchilado> schelry: yeah, that was what did it. :P
<tiox> Last full was 5291 mAh.
<tiox> So yeah, it seems pretty alright.
<schelry> well there you go. I guess you were the purpose of my haystack search… and now i've found you!
<enchilado> :P
<dr_willis> enchilado:  thats what you get for usig such a common term. ;)
<tiox> Just funny GNOME's power indicator said <50%.
<Eruadan> hi, i have installed ruby and rails stack on my ubuntu oneric. all was good.this morning i tried to start an app with a built in webrick server, and i got the message rails not installed, any ideas/
<Eruadan> ?
<dr_willis> Eruadan:  installed how
<tiox> Eruadan: Canyou run it in the terminal and get more verbose error output?
<MimosakaRyou> sacarlson : yeah man. i've tried that too and the lag really goes away. on top of that my resource isn't being used much. i wonder if everyone experiencing the same problem
<lya> join ubuntu.fr
<enchilado> schelry: does "have arrived at the big nadaenchilada" mean "have come to nothing"?
<Eruadan> tiox and dr_wilis, i will run it and give the raw error
<lya> join #ubuntu.fr
<log> lya: /join #ubuntu-fr
<log> Or that.
<lya> french
<MimosakaRyou> sacarlson : and bro if u disabled key-repeat , the lag would be somewhat rarer , but still it's goin to occur
<lya> join ubuntu.fr
<schelry> -
<MimosakaRyou> sacarlson : but not as often if u have key-repeat on
<log> lya: /join #ubuntu-fr
<hydrox24> lya: you need a forward slash infront of "join" e.g. "/join"
<sacarlson> MimosakaRyou: I'm not sure I have the same problem as you as I see spikes in top when I have my problem
<samster34> waxstone: I redid the flash drive with the tool suggestedon the page you linked, and it works even less than before
<Eruadan> tiox, this is the error, The program 'rails' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Eruadan> tiox, i might have to say that i had installed apache2 and php5, only after that it didn't work
<hydrox24> Eruadan: is rails related to the rails that you want? I know it sounds simple but it is worth checking
<schelry> ok testing...
<waxstone> samster34,  what is the last thing it says before dying now?
<samster34> nothing
<samster34> I don't even get into the CDs launcher/menu
<Eruadan> hydrox24, what do you mean?
<samster34> I get a brief flash of a purple screen, then black screen and flashing cursor
<schelry> whoops, sorry about that. alright so the fact that I can see stuff happening here means the mac is getting internet even though i've messed about with cables. now to see what's going on with the pc...
<lerop> who is in charge of selinux for ubuntu that works for the company and is on irc
<waxstone> samster34, there are a few known issues with USB installation the only help links I know are here. there are two links
<waxstone> !usb | samster34
<ubottu> samster34: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lerop> ill impove it 5 points
<KM0201> lerop: what do you mean "who is in charge of selinux"?
<lerop> browser and server security for next release
<samster34> well, the tool I used to create the install flash drive before (universal usb installer) worked pretty well
<log> lerop: /join #selinux
<waxstone> samster34, still without success though.
<samster34> if I really have to, I can burn a DVD
<samster34> I can't afford to burn 20 different distros though :p
<waxstone> samster34, sell the live cd to your neighbour after ;P
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux tools can make multi distro usb drives
<sesmer> why ubuntu over linux?
<rbrooks> i so wish i could sell old Linux cds...
<dr_willis> sesmer:  ubuntu is a linux distro.
<sesmer> isnt linux more professional
<waxstone> sesmer, ubuntu is linux ;)
<dr_willis> rbrooks:  i got a few 100 ;)
<rbrooks> ;)
<Eruadan> problem solved ./script/rails server ;/, could you explain why that works and rails server, says rails not installed?
<sesmer> yes but it is at the same time not linux
<schelry> enchilado: that's what i meant before you got highlighted and i realized that what i really arrived at was your doorstep
<enchilado> :P
<dr_willis> sesmer:  every linux disrto is using the linux kernel... so its linux
<schelry> dr_willis: well, it seems that now my router is part of the setup, the mac still gets internet and the ubuntu box still doesn't… having a hard wire going from the router to the linuxbox didn't achieve diddly, even after restart
<dr_willis> schelry:  check ifconfig, and netwoek manager.  also check the cables perhaps
<waxstone> sesmer, ubuntu is GNU/linux but thats a whole other kettle of fish ;P
<sesmer> Is linux on itself is more reputable?
<dr_willis> sesmer:  there is no 'just linux'
<dr_willis> linux on itself = just the kernel
<sesmer> ooh i see
<sesmer> but is ubuntu used commercially ?
<dr_willis> thats whet we have been saying.. ;) sort of...
<schelry> dr_willis, it seems my problem is a missing power cord… i'm actually surprised that the router is working without it for the main mac connection.
<sesmer> i see that ubuntu is linux yes
<Jordan_U> sesmer: Yes.
<dr_willis> schelry:  need moar powar scotty!
<schelry> sesmer, lots of companies use the ubuntu server edition for their servers
<samster34> waxstone: while without success, I tested them and the flash drives prepared with universal usb installer boot fine on my other copmputer
<dr_willis> sesmer:  yes... all linux distros are 'linux'
<schelry> unfortunately, I've gone through my bag o' wires and not found one that fits.
<sesmer> but are they all equally reputable to an employer
<schelry> like goldilocks, except without the middle-sized connector.
<sesmer> to say i know ubunut vs .....
<Shirakawasuna> sesmer: Each piece of linux can be viewed separately as a thing to leran
<Shirakawasuna> *learn
<dr_willis> schelry:  evety time i get a new gizmo i mark the power supply with a marker
<Jordan_U> sesmer: It probably depends on the employer, and this is getting pretty offtopic. Please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic (this channel is strictly for Ubuntu support only).
<waxstone> samster34, I dont doubt that. Something different on this box is preventing the install. Hardware,BIOS, who knows,keep posting your problem a USB install  master will show up and help you
<sesmer> oh my bad ty
<samster34> there are some errors while it's enumerating the usb devices
<Jordan_U> sesmer: You're welcome.
<samster34> no idea if that's normal or not.
<schelry> well, i figured out the reason the mac is getting internet is because it's set up to use the modem as a wifi access point, so the lack of a cord running to the mac isn't a problem. the presence of a cord running to the pc doesnt help without the power cord for the router.
<samster34> fedora install even froze during the usb errors
<schelry> so i'm right back to the whole, can't get internet on the pc
<schelry> so, going back to sacarlson's link for aptoncd
<waxstone> samster34, try another brand of usb if possible
<almoxarife> hate it when my fedora freezes
<samster34> I have tried the two different ones I have available, a lexar, and a sandisk cruzr
<log> !rootirc | Guest77151
<ubottu> Guest77151: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<sacarlson> samster34: maybe look at nomodeset boot option to see if your system will boot with that
<Guest77151> yes, i understand. i am using openbsd 4.7 with irssi as a console.
<samster34> sacarlson: tried that, screen full of stack traces is the result
<samster34> they look like this: http://pastebin.com/fnLhY7ci
<sacarlson> samster34: oh are you trying 64bit kernel on a 32bit procesor?
<Jordan_U> Guest77151: Just because you're using openbsd doesn't mean you can't or shouldn't switch to another user for running irssi.
<pkh> I need to do some tech support for my dad (wee're both using ubuntu, both behind nat) -- is there anything that will be simple to setup that will do the job?
<dr_willis> pkh:  teamviewer works well
<dr_willis> pkh:  then theres good old ssh
<samster34> sacarlson: it's an intel Q8300, I'm pretty sure it's 64 bit
<pkh> dr_willis, i could do most if not all via ssh, but punching back and forth through nat's is a pain in tha ass.
<log> pkh: I'd recommend TeamViewer as well.
<dr_willis> pkh:  i just set up port forwarding.
<pkh> solution at the moment is skype and me telling him where to move the mouse instead of moving it myself...
<Guest77151> i am new to irssi and ubuntu channel. what do you mean switching to another user?
<pkh> dr_willis, both of us move around -- that's fine when we're both at home...
<dr_willis> pkh:  dyndns )
<pkh> looks like teamviewer is worth a look, cheers.
<dr_willis> teamviewer does work well
<Jordan_U> Guest77151: Quit irssi, "su some_non_root_user", then start irssi again as the new, non-root, user.
<pkh> dr_willis, still need to punch through whatever nat's are between us
<pkh> dyndns is setup on both pc.s already.
<sacarlson> samster34: stack traces come up at what time?  can you see what the last attempted init activity was?
<LukeNukem> i sit me or is facebook down?
<Jordan_U> !ot | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<samster34> sacarlson: no, the screens full of text are gone by that time. these appear on a purple screen that says "ubuntu 12.04"
<dr_willis> theres some 'down for just me' web site
<Guest77151> i see. i will leave.
<sacarlson> samster34: oh try ubuntu 11.10 or maybe you tried that already
<samster34> I've tried 10.04
<sadov> somebody tell me what is the feeling when you see an obituary on your front door with your name?
<Jordan_U> !ot | sadov
<ubottu> sadov: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<waxstone> !ubuntu+1 | samster34,
<ubottu> samster34,: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> samster34: and 10.04 has same results with stack trace?
<samster34> I'll have to try
<schelry> dr_willis, i managed to track down a powercord that hadn't mad it into my bag o' wires, and it works. unfortunately, even after restart, the wired connection on the pc still isn't showing up. (there's a red exclamation point).
<AiSkWaD> áëÿ åñòü êòî íèòü êòî íà ðóññêîì ïîíèìàåò?
<waxstone> !en|AiSkWaD,
<ubottu> AiSkWaD,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sirdork> good evening all.  Is there anyone here who might be able to help me with setting up postfix I can't get it work correctly.
<dr_willis> schelry:  use the shell. see if you got an ip. see if you can ping the router
<LukeNukem> oink oink
<LukeNukem> how can i set dns in ubuntu?
<LukeNukem> like 8.8.8.8
<AiSkWaD> oohh sorry
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  network manager has settings for that
<waxstone> AiSkWaD, what language do you speak?
<AiSkWaD> russian
<LukeNukem> io have network tools
<LukeNukem> not a network manager
<waxstone> !ru| AiSkWaD
<ubottu> AiSkWaD: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<AiSkWaD> ok thanks
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, do i need to download it
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  its installed by default normally
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, whats the name of the app exactly?
<hoshi411_> why does the ubuntu precise xchat lack so many features?? is it just a new version?
<hoshi411_> is there some kind of feature filled xchat out there?
<hoshi411_> plugins Im missing or something?
<schelry1> ok, brief logout due to powering up the modem again...
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, is it network proxy?
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  no idea. icon at the top right normally. or try nm{tab}
<Jordan_U> hoshi411_: You might be confused about the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome.
<hoshi411_> i can't set the fonts and colors and tabs at bottom
<AiSkWaD> from the server?
<sadov> иоб твоя матъ
<hoshi411_> Jordan_U, yes , is there a difference?
<hoshi411_> yea i have xchat gnome
<dr_willis> hoshi411_:  major differances
<hoshi411_> wow... i see
<hoshi411_> had no idea
<Jordan_U> hoshi411_: Yes. That's why they're two different packages.
<dr_willis> most people hate xchat-gnome
<hoshi411_> brb
<hoshi411_> thanks everybody
<AiSkWaD> waxstone from the server?
<Vinnie_win> any volunteers want to do my work for me? I need a Makefile for my project...
<sirdork> anyone able to help with getting postfix working?
<ranjan> Hi all, i am facing timeouts when connecting to proxy server from a LAN , but from the same LAN a centos box doesnt have any problem. what might be the reason?
<waxstone> AiSkWaD,  type "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<samster34> waxstone: okay, tinkerig with a mint live cd's shell that I got running, it seems to be a problem with the xorg config
<waxstone> !mint | samster34
<AiSkWaD> waxstone No thanks, it is interesting here =) but where are all these people? =)
<ubottu> samster34: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<samster34> I know that
<samster34> but if the issue is the same, how would I go about doing something about that in ubuntu
<pi3ch> any mutt users here?
<bazhang> AiSkWaD, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here please
<waxstone> AiSkWaD, you are welcome here =) just ask questions in english please
<sadov> there is an obituary with your name at the front door
<dr_willis> replace your xorg.conf with one that works..
<dr_willis> x normally dosent need an xorg.conf these days.
<samster34> dr_willis: yeah...what works for now is no config. But how do I tell that to ubuntu, when I can't run or install it?
<pi3ch> any one has experience with mutt?
<dr_willis> samster34:  boot to console. rename it..
<samster34> how?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<AiSkWaD> waxstone of course =) could not help me? =)
<dr_willis> or use recovery/rescue mode... or text mode
<samster34> and once there, if I succeed, can I install ubuntu from the live mode?
<waxstone> AiSkWaD, Ask everyone about ubuntu problem here, someone will try to help
<dr_willis> samster34:  i dont know what you are trying to do exactly...
<corsata> why skype doesnt run on 11.10
<tintoy> hi anyone can help me to install security updates only via command line in ubuntu?
<AiSkWaD> waxstone Well this is a personal question =)
<dr_willis> samster34:  you can rename your xorg.conf from a rescue or text console
<waxstone> AiSkWaD, personal questions go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AiSkWaD> ok thanks
<samster34> dr_willis: I don't have ubuntu installed yet, and I can't install it until I get this resolved :)
<pi3ch> tintoy: just run sudo apt-get update folow by sudo apt-get upgrade
<tintoy> pi3ch: thank you so much
<hoshi411_> thanks
<brajesh> hello out there
<brajesh> java
<waxstone> !java | brajesh
<ubottu> brajesh: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<samster34_> dr_willis: ok, trying to boot ubuntu from the flash drive in text mode, but now it freezes after saying something along the lines of "vblank supported "
<lerop> fenris gave pi to ubuntu cops here for selinux and it belongs exclusively to fedora.
<samster34> and using both nomodeset and text gets me back to the purple screen with the call trace
<bazhang> lerop, pardon?
<bai_hui> how to fix Skype on ubuntu 11.10
<szal> define 'fix'
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<samster34> also, that page does not seem to contain any info on text mode
<bai_hui> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nick> hey i have an audio input question can someone help?
<szal> Guest53126: not without knowing the issue
<bai_hui> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<bazhang> bai_hui, thats enough
<bai_hui> ?
<Guest53126> i'm using julius-4.2.1 to take input from an audio device
<dr_willis> !fish
<Guest53126> so julius-4.2.1 -input mic
<Guest53126> however it defaults to the internal mic on my laptop, i want to select my usb microphone how do i select it
<Guest53126> i tried setting AUDIODEV=hw:1,0
<Guest53126> but didn't work
<soreau> Guest53126: Did you try clicking on the sound icon and select preferences then look at the output devices tab?
<dr_willis> Guest53126:  the pavcontrol tools may let you select
 * bai_hui slaps bazhang around a bit with a large trout
<samster34> dr_willis: I can't seem to enter text mode
<dr_willis> samster34:  the grubs rescue, or recovery mode should work about the same.
<dr_willis> you basically replace the 'quiet splash' with 'text' in the grub entry
<samster34> I've been adding it behind the splash
<dr_willis> remove quiet splash, add text
<samster34> trying now
<seekwill> Hello. Is there an IRC channel or forum focusing on Ubuntu server?
<samster34> enumerating those usb devices takes ages
<Guest53126> hmm yeah neither worked i could only disable the internal mic
<Guest53126> won't let me set up the usb one
<dr_willis> or use noquiet nosplash nofb text
<samster34> line it froze after is now forcedeth 0000:00:0f .0: highdma pwrctrl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-
<soreau> ! server | seekwill
<ubottu> seekwill: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<seekwill> ah, awesome. Thanks!
<maum> I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer but the website which has flash telling me that upgrade the flash version
<samster34> dr_willis: ok, using noquiet nosplach nofb text, it stops progressing earlier after the line "EDD information not available" with a flashing cursor
<samster34> *nosplash
<dr_willis> you should be  getting s login: prompt somewhere  try alt-ctrl-f1 through 6,  hit enter a few times
<samster34> the keyboard is dead
<Guest53126> urgh i have no devices listed under input devices in my sound preferences
<lawltoad> hey, so my sound is dead, how do i restart the whole subsystem
<lawltoad> ?
<dr_willis> samster34:  no idea then. sounds like you got deeper issues going on
<voglster> ok so i have a friend who really effed up an old linux system.. ubuntu 8 he upgraded to ubuntu 10 and it wont boot... im thinking mostly because of switching grub...
<voglster> i have since replaced back down to grub1 but the main hd was a fake raid we have removed the raid system hooked up 1 hard drive (it was a mirrored set) and i am currently trying to get the system to boot
<MK`> If I am on Ubuntu 10.04 when 12.04 comes out, will the upgrade button upgrade me to 11.10 or directly to 12.04?
<schelry1> uh, ok. i'm stymied again. what happens if I know i have a realtek 8190 wlan controller (gotten from the grep command search) but realtek's website doesn't include software for that number? (8168, 8188, 8192, but no 8190
<goddard> I'm having some run away process that is really laggying my system can some one help debug?
<voglster> anyone have any suggestions? for some reason when i try to install grub to sda its pointing back to /dev/mapper/xxx still
<dr_willis> you can go lts to lts.... or step by step
<schelry1> when i search realtek for 8190 it comes up with 8192
<MK`> Ah, how do I go step by step? Can I use a CD?
<Guest53126> does anyone know how to use AUDIODEV to set an input mic device?
<goddard> is lightdm suppose to take 66 to 80% of my CPU?
<kenro> Anyone have any advice on fixing a sticky spacebar without using tolls?
<dr_willis> MK`:  you can upgrade  10.04-10.10-11.04-11.10-1.04       or go lts to lts.  but i always do clean installs
<kenro> s/tolls/tools
<talalala> hey
<talalala> try to put down what you dont understand dr willis
<samster34> ok, I just burned it do a dvd and tried to boot from there, don't even get to the menu where I can select whether to install or run, just a black screen with flashing cursor
<MK`> Physically sticky, because something spilled on it? Or some software problem kenro ?
<dr_willis> kenro:  qtip and some distilled water... depends on why its sticking
<maum> help me
<maum> ...
<maum> I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer but the website which has flash telling me that upgrade the flash version
<harsh343> sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/README is mode 0755, should be 0440 I got an error what i am trying is
<harsh343> Reboot PC
<harsh343> hit chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers in terminal under recovery mode
<harsh343> but same problem remains
<schelry1> does anyone know the linux kernel number for 10.04.4?
<dr_willis> maum:  sites that tell you to upgrade flash are often wrong.. ;)
<kenro> MK`: prolly soda pop mixed with sleep depr drool...
<harsh343> what i can do ?
<maum> dr_willis: what's that mean?
<MK`> Most keyboards nowadays are modular, you can just pull out the spacebar key and clean it and put it back in
<waxstone> samster34, what version of ubuntu have you burnt to dvd?
<mentok> doing googling, I keep getting pointed to bash, is there a method to just cp a file and add the timestamp on a oneoff basis?
<MK`> The only difference is the spacebar has 2 tiny metal bars on it because of its length, but that's no issue.
<mentok> this wont be done frequently so I don't need to automate it with bash
<maum> dr_willis: the other site also same
<kenro> MK`: This one is hp mini, with atom cpu... modern enough?
<nickzilla> does anyone know how to set my audio input device for julius?
<dr_willis> maum:  what sites..
<harsh343> dr_willis, any ans for me
<MK`> maum: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<kija987> does anyone know any system resource logger for ubuntu?
<maum> dr_willis: http://apps.facebook.com/playcastleville/index.php
<samster34> if I install ubuntu on one pc, and then move the install to another pc with different hardware - is there any chance of it working?
<mentok> kija987: top?
<dr_willis> samster34:  video card will be the biggest issue
<samster34> it's not all that different, both intel CPUs, both nvidia gfx cards, but different chipsets and everything
<dr_willis> samster34:  but it can work
<kija987> @mentok: can i write the output onto a file?
<kenro>                                                                        
<mentok> yep
<mentok> top > file.txt
<kija987> mentok: thanks
<mentok> sure thing
<Dogears> how can I copy the home directory to a USB stick from the terminal?
<maum> MK`: I installed flash player 11 version from software center or apt-get but flash site does not working well.
<samster34> then I guess I'll try installing on my main computer, deleting the xorg config, and moving it to the other computer...
<samster34> brb
<goddard> Dogears: cp
<MK`> maum: what version does it say you have?
<ilon_> Dogears: cp /home/user /media/usbdev
<MK`> kenro: should be fine, especially for a laptop
<maum> MK`: how can I check the version?
<kenro>                                                           c
<Dogears> thanks
<oppalovesme> hi 1472 people
<TurtleEater> 1473
<MK`> maum: the website I linke, https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<oppalovesme> indeed
<voglster> im tring to install grub bt i do a grub-install /dev/sda and i get "/dev/mapper/pdc_ebbfhjbb1: Not found or not a block device." any ideas?
<TurtleEater> 1474
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!
<oppalovesme> so what goes down in here?
<TurtleEater> 1475
<ponrajuganesh> I need to find whether the "sample" is found in a string something like "hai tehre sample" - if it found it must resturn some - how could this be done
<ponrajuganesh> which command will help
<maum> MK`: Linux Firefox	11.1.102.63
<ilon_> ponrajuganesh: grep
<dr_willis> ponrajuganesh:  grep.. what do you want it to return?
<MK`> That is the current version maum. The problem must lie elsewhere
<waxstone> !ot
<ponrajuganesh> I just need to know whether the word is found or not that's it dr_willis
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MK`> ^
<dr_willis> ponrajuganesh:  grep sets return codes...
<nickzilla> god dammit it shouldn't be so freaking difficult just to select a freaking microphone
<maum> MK`: is there a way to check if the flash player is installed?
<ponrajuganesh> any tutorial what am I to Google dr_willis
<dr_willis> ponrajuganesh:  bash scripting guide perhaps?
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<MK`> maum: That page just told you it is, and that you have the current version.
<maum> MK`: every flash site is not working
<MK`> maum: I am not a flash expert, that's as far as I can take you.
<Dogears> ilon_: omitting directory /home/user - what does this mean?
<kenro> MK`: Ah So...you possess hidden wisdom, grasshopper, Now... to put it all back together...
<maum> MK`: sorry it says [you have version 10.1.999.0 installed]
<ilon_> Dogears: cp -r makes it copy subdirectories aswell, might be what you want. :)
<Dogears> thanks
<ilon_> Dogears: no problem
 * dr_willis wonders what is the latest flash version
<harsh343> how to make user root in ubuntu??
<bazhang> harsh343, use sudo
<dr_willis> harsh343:  use sudo ,as needed. you dont normally login directly as root
<ilon_> harsh343: you do not want your user to be root, use sudo
<joebodo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<kija987> mentok: the output file im getting is in unreadable format
<Dogears> ilon_: cannot create directory /media/usbdev read only file system - Ideas?
<harsh343> I know that but right now i am facing some issues like sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/README is mode 0755, should be 0440 so what i can do ?
<samster34> in the ubuntu installers partitioning menu, how do I mark a partition for swap usage?
<mentok> ew so it is.
<ilon_> Dogears: mount the USB with privileges to write to it as user, or try to do the copy as rot / with sudo
<sacarlson> Dogears: live cd or wubi install by any chance?
<ilon_> is this channel allways this busy in the mornings / this time?
<Dogears> ilon_ : I tried sudo but it is the same. How do I mount with privilages?
<dr_willis> ilon_:  not really
<ilon_> Dogears: what is the filesystem on the usb?
<ilon_> dr_willis: seems alot more active than normally..
<Dogears> sacarlson: No Someone did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and broke the thing!
<harsh343> Help me http://pastebin.com/wvj39XBB
<mentok> kija987: try this:
<mentok> top -b > top.txt
<samster34> anyone? how do I tell the installer what partition to use for swap
<ilon_> samster34: advanced partitioning
<dr_willis> i just click a few things and tell it to use it as swap i recall... not too hard
<Dogears> ilon_: msdos 4gb usb stick - Does that mean it is fat16?
<ilon_> samster34: the select the partition, change to "use" and select swap
<samster34> ah, I was looking for a swap option in the moint point list
<dr_willis> filesystem type = swap
<kenro>     Hey MK` any advice on what order to reconnect this thing?
<kija987> mentok: thanks a lot! it works :)
<mentok> :) gladly
<ilon_> Dogears: fat16 or fat32 i guess. are you using cli och x?
<samster34> dr_willis: thanks
<ilon_> Dogears: terminal i would guess, just double checking
<Dogears> ilon_: Using the terminal
<maum> I downloaded  Adobe Flash player 11 tarball ( .tar.gz )  and sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/. but flash website still not woking
<sacarlson> Dogears: maybe with the command sudo mount ; you can find a mount point that is set to rw (read write)  maybe like in /home/yourusername ; should be in a writeable location
<ilon_> Dogears: how do you mount the usb?
<maum> and the version is still 10
<maum> how can I fix this?
<Dogears> ilon_: I didn't?
<ilon_> Dogears: sudo bash & mkdir /mnt/usb & mount /dev/yourusb /mnt/usb
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ilon_> oh, those netsplit still happens..
<ilon_> neat
<dr_willis> such is life on irc.
<ilon_> dr_willis: so they say
<Dogears> Is this like an eclipse?
<ilon_> Dogears: this is the end of the internet.
<Dogears> ilon: Do I type all of that ?
<Dogears> I thought the internet was in a small box?
<ilon_> Dogears: yes, but in the last command, replace 'yourusb/ with the actual device, like sdb1 or so
<dr_willis> its lots of pipes full of cats...
<dr_willis> bbl
<Dogears> ilon_: How do I find what the actual devise is called?
<ilon_> unplug it, type tail -f /var/log/messages, reinsert it and look for it
<ilon_> Dogears: dunplug it, type tail -f /var/log/messages, reinsert it and look for it
<ilon_> Dogears: but now i arrived at work, cant help you more. sorry.
<maum> how to install flash 11 version? I still have 10 version.
<samster34> dr_willis: well, okay there was no xorg.conf file on ubuntu in the first place...anyway I tried to move the install to the other computer and start it in text mode.
<samster34> it even says I got to the built-in shell
<samster34> but I can't type anything
<samster34> or do anything
<samster34> there is no prompt, and no flashing cursor either
<MK`> <kenro>     Hey MK` any advice on what order to reconnect this thing?
<MK`> order?
<Boffy> hello! i have a question. i used kdesudo to run dolphin, so i could set give right of new hard disk used for data to user. i've also marked it for sharing (wioth samba). hwoever later i realised i do not want to share the whole disk over network but only a folder that user would share. i marked it unshared, however dolphin is ignoring me
<Boffy> after i click ok and check the propperties of disk again it is still shared just like before.
<Boffy> any ideas how to "unshare" the whole disk?
<sirdork> hey how do I set it up so I can connect to my Machine remotely ?
<aarcane> sirdork, aptitude install openssh-server or ssh-server.  I forget which.  then forward port 22 from your router to your server.
<hoshi411_> anyone here familiar with the raspberri pi?
<hoshi411_> im concerned with what it ships with as a power adapter ?
<sirdork> is it self explanatory?
<waxstone> !ot | hoshi411
<ubottu> hoshi411: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hoshi411_> ah ok . sorry about that : )
<aarcane> sirdork, if you're even remotely familiar with networking, then it should be.  If you need more instructions, it's very easily googlable.
<samster34> so, it seems I can't successfully run or install any kind of linux on this computer, while windows works fine.
<kenro> Does anyone have any advice on what order to reconnect my spacebar?
<samster34> ??
<lipsinV2> #join #chromium
<kenro> samster34: I had similar trouble re-installing a pirated win7...
<samster34> well, I guess since linux tries very hard not to run, I'll just have to use windows
<waxstone> samster34, is it windows 8 beta?
<samster34> ?
<samster34> there is no windows currently on the computer
<samster34> but it ran win7 for months before
<waxstone> oh ok, Ive heard win8 prevents install of other OS's
<samster34> I've tried ubuntu 12, 10, mint, fedora, debian...
<Rourick> 11.10 is latest? correct
<samster34> mint I could actually get to launch in text mode, and start X from there, then proceed to install it, but the installed one wont even launch into text mode...
<waxstone> Rourick, yes. 12.04 is in beta to be released end on april
<samster34> it's a little frustrating, seeing how all the versions I've tried work flawlessly on my main computer
<Rourick> waxstone thanks wasn't sure
<waxstone> samster34,  for text mode press E in grub menu when you highlight recoverymode. then replace recovery with text in kernal line
<root________> samster34, what can you tell us about the specs?  Have you some older distros?  old slack, puppy, or even an archaic debian or ubuntu ?
<Syria> Hello , Can I upgrade using the Alternative installation CD?
<kenro> Thanks To MK my sticky spacebar is fixed. Of course, that's because I HAVE no spacebar,...
<samster34> it's a prebuilt system, Q8300, geforce 9800 GT, nforce 2 chipset
<Fyodorovna> Syria, yes.
<samster34> the oldest I've tried was ubuntu 10.04
<waxstone> have you tried 11.10?
<Syria> Fyodorovna: Thank you.
<MK`> kenro just put the bars back in pace and snap them into the spacebar in the right place
<root________> samster34, Hmm.  it should just work.  try editing the command line and removing quiet splash and see if it hangs up on any particular step to isolate the problem.
<samster34> waxstone: actually, no
<Rourick> is Xubuntu supported tell april 2013?
<Jibgilmon> hey guys, im looking for some help really quickly, i think someone here has a solution :)
<waxstone> samster34, thats the latest stable release
<samster34> all the versions I've tried were 64 bit
<kenro> MK`: And what about the little white sping things?
<MK`> Just put it back in place..
<Jibgilmon> I'm having issues with wireshark in 11.10, so I'm creating a usergroup. However, when i try to add my account with usermod, it says my user does not exist, anyone know why this might be?
<root________> samster34, I'm thinking either one small piece of bad hardware, or an incompatible setting somewhere that windows either doesn't trip (hardware) or isn't incompatible with (setting)
<root________> Jibgilmon, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<root________> samster34, tried a 32 bit version?
<samster34> so far, no
<Jibgilmon> asked^^ :P
<root________> Jibgilmon, are you using anything other than the standard unix files for your user accounts?
<root________> Jibgilmon, also, don't forget to use sudo
<ibiwor> Hello! Is there any not-taking package like xournal/zim which also integrates an electronics circuit design tool?
<ibiwor> note-taking*
<root________> samster34, could be 64 bit is disabled.  Make sure it's enabled and try a 32 bit OS.
<Jibgilmon> i am using sudo, and i dont believe so, unless an ubunu studios installation would have done so
<glebihan> Jibgilmon, what's the exact command you've been using ?
<samster34> win7 x64 was running on it before, but I'll try 11.10 32bit
<Jibgilmon> "sudo usermod -a -G wireshark Jibgilmon"
<root________> Jibgilmon, try "sudo gpasswd -a Jibgilmon wireshark"
<Jibgilmon> the response is "usermod: user 'Jibgilmon' does not exist"
<Jibgilmon> oj
<Jibgilmon> ok*
<root________> Jibgilmon, also, case matters.
<glebihan> Jibgilmon, are you sure the case is correct ?
<Jibgilmon> yessir, i tried both ways actually
<kenro> MK`: They're not snapping in...
<MK`> :( I do not know. Look up the model or ask ##hardware
<glebihan> Jibgilmon, what's the output of "whoami" ?
<Jibgilmon> that did not work either
<root________> Jibgilmon, getent passwd and whoami
<Jibgilmon> oh wow
<Jibgilmon> i feel like an idio
<Jibgilmon> idiot*
<Jibgilmon> thank you xD
<root________> embrace that feeling, then let it go, then tell us what went wrong
<Jibgilmon> my account name is jibgilmon, my user name is gelmo
<kenro> MK`: You know... Sometimes, I really hate civilized division of labor...
<Jibgilmon> top right says jibgilmon, however in terminal i am gelmo@ubuntu
<Jibgilmon> :P
<Jibgilmon> im fairly new to linux
<root________> Jibgilmon, glad it's working now.  :)
<Jibgilmon> thank you for that, really appreciate it
<Jibgilmon> :D
<root________> and welcome to Linux :)
<Jibgilmon> thanks!
<root________> Jibgilmon, is this a desktop or a server?
<Talisman`Work> morning
<Jibgilmon> desktop
<Jibgilmon> i originally installed to try out ubuntu studios, installed through wubi
<Jibgilmon> and
<root________> Jibgilmon, don't forget to set up a decent firewall, and be at least a little proactive about checking your syslog and authlog for unexpected things :)
<Jibgilmon> i fell inlove with the packages
<Jibgilmon> oh why? did i give away too much info?
<Jibgilmon> also, where could i find those logs if i may ask?
<ServerSage> Jibgilmon: The logs he referred to are in /var/log/
<Kartagis> Jibgilmon: /var/logs
<Kartagis> sorry, /var/log
<Jibgilmon> thank you, looking now
<root________> Jibgilmon, no, but we're all susceptible to attacks if we're on the internet.  Linux makes security easy.  You just gotta work with it :)
<Jibgilmon> i understand the purpose of checking, but is it that probable for someone to get my password for root commands?
<samster34> okay, starting ubuntu 11.10 32bit off the live disk in text mode now...
<waxstone> root________, which firewall is good enoguh?
<Jibgilmon> i second that question :P
<root________> waxstone, they're all the same.  UFW is stock with ubuntu, but I'm fond of shorewall.  They all use iptables though, which is the best(only?) firewall available on linux.
<Jibgilmon> great thanks
<waxstone> root________, UFW is off by default?
<root________> waxstone, I think so.  but all the docs mention it.
<Jibgilmon> another question, how can i set a launcher shortcut to ask for root login on start?
<waxstone> root________, thanks for the info , i guess i have some reading to do =)
<samster34> root________: okay it seems stuck now. last line was "[TTM] Zone kernel: Avilable graphics memory: 431040 kiB."
<root________> samster34, 32 or 64 bit this time, and what boot-time options?
<samster34> 32
<samster34> removed splash, added text
<root________> any error or warnings in previous lines?
<samster34> nope
<samster34> listing the power levels of the gfx card
<Jibgilmon> ufw is active and enabled *thumbs up*
<root________> odd question, but are you using a cd/dvd or a flash drive?
<samster34> fllash drive
<waxstone> he is using usb
<samster34> I did burn a 12.04 dvd earlier though and I don't even reach the boot enu with that
<waxstone> Jibgilmon, did you turn it on or was it on by default?
<Jibgilmon> i did sudo ufw enable
<Jibgilmon> and it replied with firewall is active and enabled on start
<Jibgilmon> im not sure if it meant it already was, or it would be in the future
<waxstone> Jibgilmon, sweet thanks
<Jibgilmon> regardless im happy, and you should run that command :P
<root________> samster34, I'm sorry, but I'm out of ideas here.  Best I can suggest is to keep trying and watch the boot output for something useful.  there might be something in the acpi and apic settings but I don't remember them off the top of my head.
<root________> samster34, and if you can't figure it out, try again when there are more people active.  they're generally pretty helpful.  Or the forums.
<antonio_> does anyone know how to add an option so when I right click an mp3 I can convert it to an mp3?
<samster34> hm.
<samster34> I guess this is why I don't buy prebuilts
<Corey> antonio_: ...wat?
<Jibgilmon> im trying to make a program ask for root access on startup, how is this done? i'm currently at file in usr/bin
<root________> samster34, I had the same problem with an old win 95 compaq computer.  never did figure it out.  settled for partial data recovery and junked it.
<root________> g'night :)
<danielcg25> Hi, I want to setup a proxy server at my home using an old computer that I've installed Ubuntu 11.10 on. How do I do this?
<Jibgilmon> daniel
<waxstone> Jibgilmon, on by default . i did "service ufw status" and got "ufw start/running"
<Jibgilmon> start out with apache
<danielcg25> Yes?
<Jibgilmon> oh awesome wax
<danielcg25> I installed apache2, is that what I need? (sudo apt-get install apache2)
<danielcg25> I think that's the HTTP server, but I don't know if it does proxies too.
<wooter> danielcg25: if you want a proxy for cache of data so internet loads faster, i believe the term is "squid proxy". so first thing id try is google your os and squid proxy
<glebihan> waxstone, that actually doesn't mean the firewall is active
<glebihan> waxstone, check with "sudo ufw status"
<waxstone> oh!
<Jibgilmon> daniel
<danielcg25> I don't want it for cache, I want it so I can use websites that are blocked when I'm not home
<Jibgilmon> im not sure, i nly have experience setting that up in windows
<danielcg25> my brother is on a swimming team, and I get forced to tag along to his meets a lot. Most schools have Internet, but Steam is usually blocked.
<root________> danielcg25, you can use either apache or squid, but you might be better off using a VPN.  it's more general purpose.
<Jibgilmon> daniel http://www.apachetutor.org/admin/reverseproxies
<danielcg25> How do I setup a VPN? Does it cost money?
<wooter> vpn is free but trickey to setup
<danielcg25> how tricky?
<wooter> danielcg25: it depends on the school network setup, a vpn probably isnt even possible....only way possible might be something like a cgi web proxy
<Jibgilmon> wooter thats what hes trying
<danielcg25> (side note, is there a way to hide all these "someone [ip address] has joined/quit)"?
<waxstone> Jibgilmon,Glebihan "status inactive"!!! thanks
<samster34> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jibgilmon> he wants to set one up through apache on his cpomputer with his home network
<danielcg25> I tried pinging my computer at home, it works at the school
<danielcg25> So I figured a proxy would work
<Jibgilmon> daniel i did it as well
<Jibgilmon> but on windows
<Jibgilmon> let me see if i can find that guide, it might help
<glebihan> danielcg25, if you're using xchat, you can right-click the channel name, settings->hide join/part messages
<wooter> if you can ping your home ip, good chance vpn would work
<danielcg25> glebihan: I'm using Freenode's web chat, but I got it already. Didn't see the menu at first, haha.
<Dogears> Hi!
<Jibgilmon> is there any way to remove the log in messages on empathy?
<Dogears> How can I copy the home directory from the hard drive to a usb drive using a live CD?
<pedro> ghello
<ServerSage> Jibgilmon: Probably best to ask on the empathy IRC channel.
<Jibgilmon> yup :P
<auronandace> Dogears: just the contents or the whole partition?
<danielcg25> I can get on some websites, (reddit, wikipedia, etc) but Steam, Facebook, and bittorrent are blocked.
<danielcg25> (torrents have legit uses, but apparently the school doesn't realize that...)
<bluefrog> Jibgilmon, uncheck "log conversations"
<Jibgilmon> bluefrog i literally just found that and was about to say that!
<sw0rdfish> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Jibgilmon> haha thank you tho!
<Dogears> auronandace: I have a problem with an upgrade and need to copy the home directory to a USB hard drive so I can rebuild the hard drive.
<bluefrog> Dogears, basically the same way you would using a "normal" boot
<auronandace> Dogears: just the contents or the whole partition?
<Dogears> auronandace: just the original /home directory
<bluefrog> Dogears, can you still boot using your normal system?
<auronandace> Dogears: please answer my question
<auronandace> Dogears: is it a seperate partition
<Dogears> auronandace: No it is a single partition just the files.
<auronandace> Dogears: then just copy them as you would any file
<Jibgilmon> danielcg25
<Jibgilmon> http://ninoholic.com/instant-apache-proxy-setup.html
<Jibgilmon> :)
<Dogears> bluefrog: Yes I can boot but only to the terminal
<gmclean> for some reason network-manager won't save my wpa password. this is a fresh install of oneric. it just keeps adding "Auto Router" "Auto Router 1" "Auto Router 2" etc. every time i reboot. any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<bluefrog> Dogears, good
<gvo> Dogears: boot to the terminal, manually mount the usb drive and copy the files.
<danielcg25> Jibgilmon: Did you find the guide?
<Jibgilmon> yes daniel
<Jibgilmon> http://ninoholic.com/instant-apache-proxy-setup.html
<gvo> Dogears: assuming the usb drive doesn't automatically mount.
<Dogears> bluefrog: I have tried from the terminal but I can't write to the USB?
<gvo> Dogears: what error msg?
<bluefrog> Dogears, use sudo before the command
<Dogears> bluefrog: yes did that
<Jibgilmon> obviously you will have to get an equivalent for the windows programs danielcg25
<Talisman`Work> Has anyone had any troubles connecting to the net using an Acer Laptop with a built-in 3G module (Model F3307)?  Specifically on the South African Vodacom network?
<Dogears> I will reboot without the live CD and get the message
<bluefrog> Dogears, no
<bluefrog> wait
<Jibgilmon> does anyone know how to add sudo to a shortcut?
<alex_under> hello
<bluefrog> Dogears, do you have windows and linux on the same computer?
<samster34> Jibgilmon: ? add sudo before the command the shortcut executes?
<alex_under> can someone tell me how to create multiple files (I have part of the names in a text) ?
<Jibgilmon> samster34, i think a better querstion for me to ask, is where the shortcuts are located :P
<samster34> I dunno, if you can see it, my guess would be right there :p
<gvo> alex_under we need a bit more information
<alex_under> I mean I want something like aaa_%string1 from file %.rtf, aaa_%string2 from file%.rtf
<Jibgilmon> yesyes, but i meant im not sure where that folder is
<Jibgilmon> the folder for the nity launchbar
<Jibgilmon> unity*
<samster34> no idea
<samster34> can't edit shortcuts right there?
<Jibgilmon> if i find it i'll let you know
<Jibgilmon> and no i cannot
<samster34> (haven't really used unity for more than a few seconds)
<alex_under> Every string has it's own line
<Jibgilmon> ya i dont use it either
<Jibgilmon> my rig at school has gnome3
<Dogears> bluefrog: No. Ubuntu 10.10 but was upgrading to 11.04.
<Jibgilmon> however im at home for break
<samster34> and since my computer doesnt let me install any kind of linux, I guess I never will use unity :)
<Jibgilmon> and too lazy to configure it, so im stuck with unity
<alex_under> gvo: I need to create 4 files for each string
<Jibgilmon> oh why not?
<samster34> no linux, no unity
<Jibgilmon> nono i mean why no linux?
<Jibgilmon> and why are you here?
<Jibgilmon> LOL
<samster34> that's what I've been trying to figure out for hours
<bluefrog> Dogears, so right now the computer is running under? live? recovery?
<Jibgilmon> so whats the issue you're having?
<samster34> well, none of the distros I've tried boot
<Jibgilmon> did you setup grub?
<gvo> alex_under so you need to read a file and create 4 new files comprised of some fixed characters merged with the contents of each line?
<samster34> I can't run them from the live cd
<samster34> I dont even get to installing it
<Jibgilmon> oh
<Jibgilmon> are you on windows?
<alex_under> gvo: yes
<samster34> on here, yes, on there, no
<Jibgilmon> what are you on on there?
<samster34> no OS on the other comp
<Jibgilmon> oh so you're going form the ios
<gvo> I'd suggest you use either a bash script or perl.
<Jibgilmon> bios*
<alex_under> gvo: a_%string1%.rtf b_%string1%.rtf c_%string1%.rtf d_%string1%.rtf etc.
<gvo> How many lines in the file?
<Talisman`Work> samster34 does the CD/DVD boot?
<Jibgilmon> may i suggest making a boot usb with tuxboot on windows
<alex_under> 27 ( 27 strings)
<Jibgilmon> and trying to boot from that
<samster34> Talisman`Work: no luck with the one dvd I have burned, the USB sticks boot to the menu fine though
<almoxarife> samster34: Jibgilmon: be pals and take your conversation to off-topic, thnks
<alex_under> gvo: 27 * . That'll be like 104 files
<Jibgilmon> okidoki
<gvo> It would be faster to do it manually.  Writing a script of any kind would take longer if you're not a programmer.
<samster34> almoxarife: but I'd like to stay on-topic :/
<Talisman`Work> samster34 then you will need to change your bios settings to boot from the CD/DVD
<alex_under> gvo: isn't there like a bash command?
<samster34> Talisman`Work: not it, it does boot from the dvd, it just doesnt get to the menu.it freezes and does nothing
<Talisman`Work> No one to help on my 3G issue?
<gvo> alex_under: Not a single command, no.
<alex_under> gvo: I see..
<gvo> alex_under: that's a task for a script/program
<Dogears> bluefrog: I now have it running from the main HD with the broken Ubuntu from the terminal
<alex_under> gvo: thanks anyway
<gvo> alex_under: np
<gvo> Dogears: Plug the usb drive into the system.
<Dogears> bluefrog: When I cp -r /home/user/* /media/  - I get a cannot create ... readonly file system?
<gvo> is the usb drive mounted?
<Dogears> gvo: Yes Have done that.
<danielcg25> Jibgilmon: thanks
<Jibgilmon> no problem, good luck
<gvo> type "mount" and see what it says
<gvo> Dogears: Is the usb drive on sdb1?
<Dogears> gvo: No it is not mounted only sda1
<gvo> Dogears: So you didn't mount the usb drive
<gvo> type "dmesg | tail -22
<Dogears> gvo: No
<gvo> Dogears: you should see a line that looks like       [1400130.487607]  sdd: sdd1
<Dogears> gvo: sdb1 is listed
<gvo> ok now try mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<gvo> You need to be root to do these commands.
<bluefrog> Dogears, have you used sudo in front of the command?
<damascene> Hi, I'm the operator on ubuntu-l10n-ara mailing list. I'm unable to reset the password. everything I know is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-l10n-ara which leads to now where.
<nibbler_> i've got a root server running ubuntu LTS - just figured out that the promised (soft) raid is not real, sdb is completely unused. so i'm in the process of converting this - what would be the method of choice, lvm or md?
<bluefrog> nibbler_, lvm on top of md
<nibbler_> bluefrog, thats better than a lvm-mirror? okay
<bluefrog> nibbler_, lvm-mirror? don't know this
<kanupatar> Hi all, I am using ubuntu 11.10 , how can i configure proxy in it for commandline
<kanupatar> ?
<Dogears> gvo: Yes used sudo mount /dev/sdb1/ mnt and the message was fuse: mount failed : Device or resource busy
<seekwill> kandinski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid ?
<mandira> hiiiiiiii
<gvo> fuse?
<gvo> type mount and post the output line for /dev/sda1
<bluefrog> nibbler_, lvm-mirror looks like a raid1 like setup.
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<kanupatar> Hi all, I am using ubuntu 11.10 , how can i configure proxy in it for commandline
<Talisman`Work> kanupatar In Gentoo, you would use      export http_proxy="http://<username>:<password>@<server>:<port>"
<Talisman`Work> I don't know if that would work for ubuntu
<Talisman`Work> try it
<gvo> Talisman`Work: Bask, ksh, sh and dash, yes.  csh, no.
<Dogears> gvo: /dev/sda1 on / type ext4(rw,errors=remount-ro, commit=0)
<nibbler_> bluefrog, thats why i'm not sure which path to go - lvm mirror normally wants 3 physical volumes, but i'd assume it gives same security as mdadm with 2
<Talisman`Work> gvo ty
<gvo> Dogears: Did you see a /dev/sdb1 listed?
<kanupatar> Talisman`Work: I have already given like  export ftp_proxy=http://renjithg:xxxx@@10.47.1.101:3128/
<Talisman`Work> you need the ""
<Dogears> gvo: No
<kanupatar> Talisman`Work: sorry http_proxy
<Talisman`Work> you still need the ""
<gvo> Dogears: how many lines did you see?
<gvo> Dogears: did you do sudo mount /dev/sdb1/ mnt ?  If so that's wrong.
<gvo> Dogears: you need to mount on /mnt not mnt
<kanupatar> Talisman`Work:you mean export http_proxy="http://renjithg:xxxx@@10.47.1.101:3128/"
<gvo> Talisman`Work: kanupatar You might want to have only one @ sign
<kanupatar> gvo: unfortunately my password ends with @ :(
<bluefrog> nibbler_, what's the server for? high availability? lots of people on it?
<gvo> kanupatar: Hm, that may give you problems.  It might have to be escaped.
<Dogears> gvo: I used the /mnt and got the fuse: error. There were 8 extra lines under the sdb1 line but nothjing about sdb1
<kanupatar> gvo: ohh really ?
<gvo> kanupatar: Not positive but probably
<nibbler_> bluefrog, my mail system, and some webservices, all private use
<gvo> Dogears: I have no idea what's gong on.
<gvo> going
<Dogears> gvo: Thanks
<bluefrog> nibbler_, whatever then. the one you like
<nibbler_> heh okays ;-)
<gvo> Dogears: so boot your live cd and we'll go from there.
<kanupatar> Talisman`Work: gvo renjithg@renjithg:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for renjithg:  Err http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security InRelease
<bluefrog> nibbler_, http://deranfangvomende.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/linux-lvm-mirroring-comes-at-a-price/
<gvo> Dogears: What live cd are you using?
<bluefrog> nibbler_, http://adminsgoodies.com/lvm-mirroring-vs-raid1/
<Dogears> gvo: 11.10
<gvo> Dogears: OK that'll work.
<bocah_linuxers> Hello
<Talisman`Work> gvo you had any experience with 3G built-in modules on laptops?
<gvo> Talisman`Work: Didn't even know they existed.
<gvo> Talisman`Work: What's the problem?
<Dogears> gvo: I need to go home. I will take the hard drive home and jump back on from there.
<gvo> Dogears: OK
<Dogears> gvo: Thanks for your help
<Talisman`Work> gvo I'm simply trying to connect to the 'net using my 3G module.
<gvo> Dogears: np
<Talisman`Work> it starts a connections and then tells me "you're not connected"
<gvo> Talisman`Work: does Linux even see the module?
<kanupatar> In my ubuntu 11.10 , I cannot see the wireless options in the netwotk side
<Talisman`Work> gvo yes, and I've got the connection set up etc.
<papi> df
<papi> fdhdfjnfd
<papi> ola amor
<papi> follamos
<FloodBot1> papi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<papi> un poco o ke
<papi> a lo bn amorcito rico
<kanupatar> In my ubuntu 11.10 , I cannot see the wireless options in the netwotk side
<gvo> Talisman`Work: so what happens?
<gvo> Talisman`Work: does ifconfig show the connection?
<Talisman`Work> Well, I click the Network "Triangle" on the top menu, find my connection and click it.  The triangle changes to that wireless network icon and then after a few seconds it pops up a small dialogue telling me I'm not connected.
<gvo> kanupatar: Not surprisingly.  wireless is something ubuntu doesn't do well.
<Talisman`Work> gvo no, because it doesn't connect.
<gvo> Talisman`Work: but your connection shows up in network manager?
<gvo> Talisman`Work: Try ifconfig -a and see if you don't see something.
<gvo> Talisman`Work: Does the 3g connection require a user/password to work?
<Talisman`Work> gvo not in my case - only an APN
<gvo> Talisman`Work: what is an APN?
<Talisman`Work> gvo I've got 4 network devices with ifconfig - eth0, lo, wlan0 and wwan0
<Talisman`Work> gvo Access Point Name
<Talisman`Work> I'm assuming that wwan0 is my 3G
<gvo> Talisman`Work: OK wwan0 is probably it.  Where did you configure the APN?
<danielg25> If I put my "server" (really just a computer with ubuntu that I'm using as a server) in the DMZ on my router, can I use Desktop Sharing just by entering my home's external IP address in a remote desktop client? (when I'm not at home)
<Talisman`Work> in the 'Network Connections' dialogue
<Talisman`Work> vgo ^
<Talisman`Work> hehe.. gvo ^
<danielg25> Basically, what do I need to do to use Desktop Sharing over the Internet? It works within my home network right now.
<Talisman`Work> gvo it's listed under Mobile Broadband
<gvo> Talisman`Work: Hm, I assume you've researched the web?  You might try finding your device with lspci and search for the device id on the net.
<kanupatar> In my ubuntu 11.10 , I cannot see the wireless options in the netwotk side
<gvo> Talisman`Work: Other than that I can't give much help.
<Talisman`Work> gvo aye, I have - the device is an Ericsson but I've found no documentation on my broadband provider relating to that device.
<gvo> kanupatar: does ifconfig -a show the wlan0 device?
<kanupatar> gvo: yep
<Talisman`Work> gvo thanks for the attempt :-)
<gvo> Talisman`Work: np
<ledzep> hello i am using ubuntu 12.04..I am new to ubnuntu as well as linux . CAN anybody help me???
<kanupatar> gvo: sorry NO
<kanupatar> gvo: but iwconfig will show the wlan0
<gvo> kanupatar: ifconfig -a should show all devices.
<danielg25> ledzep: I don't KNOW, but I am WONDERING why you like to capitalize random WORDS.
<Talisman`Work> gvo just for completeness, the actual Ubuntu message was "Disconnected - you are now offline"
<gvo> kanupatar: at least it does at 10.04
<gvo> Talisman`Work: That's helpful.  :)
<Talisman`Work> gvo rofl, ikr :-D
<ledzep> danielg25 i did it
<gvo> kanupatar: and iwconfig doesn't show an IP address I assume.
<danielg25> ledzep: you did what?
<ledzep> danielg25 : nothg
<KainWu> so many guys here..lol
<Talisman`Work> gvo tail syslog tells me "GSM connection failed: (32) Busy"
<danielg25> What do I need to do to use Desktop Sharing over the Internet? It works within my home network right now.
<kanupatar> gvo: yes
<danielg25> I want to connect to my desktop when I'm not home over the internet
<kanupatar> gvo: no ip addres details on iwconfig
<kanupatar> gvo: is there any third party wireless tools for ubuntu 11.10 for dell lattitude D430 ?
<gvo> Talisman`Work: this may or may not help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+question/111615
<gvo> kanupatar: wicd is usually better than network manager for wireless connections.
<Talisman`Work> gvo looking
<kanupatar> gvo: is there any download link ?
<gvo> Talisman`Work: not an answer per se but might give you a hint.
<gvo> kanupatar: apt-get install wicd
<kanupatar> gvo: unfortunately i cannot install via commandline due to proxy issues :(#
<Talisman`Work> gvo tyvm
<gvo> kanupatar: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<gvo> Talisman`Work: np
<kanupatar> gvo: thanks ..but no downoad link
<gvo> kanupatar: Huh?
<gvo> kanupatar: click on the download tab.
<bluefrog> danielg25, you need to do some NAT in your adsl box
<kanupatar> gvo: ok ok
<szal> kanupatar: what's a proxy got to do w/ cmdline or not cmdline?
<kanupatar> szal: I have a proxy server at 10.47.1.101 ...I have full access via browser...but commandline failes to get the same
<gvo> kanupatar: I take it the export didn't work?
<kanupatar> gvo: NO
<kanupatar> Talisman`Work:you mean export http_proxy="http://renjithg:xxxx@@10.47.1.101:3128/"
<gvo> kanupatar: try escaping the first @ sign
<danielg25> bluefrog: I don't have ADSL, I have a DSL modem and a Belkin router.
<kanupatar> gvo: that is my password's last letter :(
<gvo> kanupatar: I know, try escaping it.
<gvo> kanupatar: put a backslash in front of it.
<bluefrog> danielg25, you need to forward port from dsl modem (or router, or both) to your puter
<kanupatar> Talisman`Work:you mean export http_proxy="http://renjithg:xxxx@\@10.47.1.101:3128/"
<bluefrog> danielg25, and you'd better learn about ssh tunneling and use vnc IN ssh. then you only need to forward port 22
<danielg25> the modem doesn't have a firewall or even a config page so it shouldn't be a problem. What ports need to be forwarded?
<gvo> danielg25: Is your dsl modem set to passthru mode?
<Talisman`Work> kanupatar yes
<danielg25> I have no idea, but it sounds like it
<Talisman`Work> kanupatar you must also use ftp_proxy="http://renjithg:xxxx@\@10.47.1.101:3128/"
<gvo> kanupatar: no you escaped the wrong one.
<kanupatar> gvo: ????
<samster34> heya, I was finally able to install ubuntu by installing windows then installing through wubi, then starting the installed ubuntu to finish the install in "acpi workaround" mode...this is the only time I've been abel to get to the ubuntu desktop, so I guess once it's done installing, I should mess around with acpi boot options?
<gvo> kanupatar: the first @ sign.  not the second one.
<gvo> Talisman`Work: For apt-get, you only need http_proxy
<kanupatar> gvo: you mean export http_proxy="http://renjithg:xxxx\@@10.47.1.101:3128/"
<gvo> kanupatar: Yes.
<yellabs-r2> how can i use evince to show an pdf slideshow ?
<crashanddie> Hi, trying to upgrade from Natty to Oneiric. I'm getting "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." However, apt-get autoremove, doesn't change anything, nor does apt-get -f. This is the apt log from the upgrade tool: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=e0krQALw
<kanupatar> gvo: no ude
<kanupatar> gvo: no use
<kanupatar> gvo: same as before
<gvo> kanupatar: Try using single quotes rather than double.
<gvo> the shell might be in the way.
<crashanddie> @ is not a special character in shells
<kanupatar> gvo: no use either
<bluefrog> danielg25, then you may have to tweak your belkin router. right now it seems that desktop sharing is not accessible from the internet to your puter
<gvo> crashanddie: I know it's not but bash might strip the backslash out.
<gvo> kanupatar: I suggest you change your password and see if that helps.
<danielg25> bluefrog: What ports does Desktop Sharing use?
<kanupatar> gvo: ok..i will ask the IT support guy to reset my password..also i have one question, Where can I see the 'System' Tab in my ubundt 11.10 ?
<kanupatar> I have installed the gnome-panel
<bluefrog> danielg25, vnc I think so 5900 and/or 5800
<gvo> kanupatar: I've never seen 11.10.
<gvo> kanupatar: Can't help with that.
<crashanddie> kanupatar, are you trying to access the web interface of your router?
<bluefrog> danielg25, but not a good idea to do so
<bluefrog> danielg25, use ssh tunneling
<danielg25> why?
<kanupatar> crashanddie: no
<danielg25> I have a password on the Desktop Sharing, is it still not a good idea?
<bluefrog> danielg25, passwords can be read very easily
<gvo> danielg25: vnc isn't very secure.
<danielg25> Oh :(
<kanupatar> gvo: please advice me..i am fully down with this ubuntu 11.10 machine
<danielg25> Well how do I do the SSH thing?
<danielg25> SSH tunneling
<gvo> kanupatar: I can't help you with 11.10, sorry.
<bluefrog> danielg25, http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/vnc/
<gvo> danielg25: and don't put your system in the DMZ, leave it behind the firewall.
<kanupatar> gvo: any one else/
<kanupatar> ?
<danielg25> ok
<bluefrog> danielg25, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<pkt> what is an "IMS Hit" exactly? (in apt logs)
<scriptwarlock> hello any ideas if shutdown and reboot inside /sbin has the same function?
<scriptwarlock> sorry wrong question
<scriptwarlock> hello any ideas if shutdown and poweroff inside /sbin has the same function?
<danielg25> bluefrog: I will be using a Mac to connect to the desktop at my house, will that matter?
<bluefrog> danielg25, no
<danielg25> Ok, thanks
<danielg25> I'll check back if I have any questions
<pkt> scriptwarlock: I think "shutdown" is more "gentle" than poweroff
<pkt> poweroff is a symlink to "reboot" btw
<scriptwarlock> pkt, i cant find shutdown anymore only poweroff
<gvo> shutdown has always been the preferred way.
<userfriendly> is there a program / command that lets me have a message pop up on the local screen of a machine to which i connect via ssh?
<gvo> shutdown is in /sbin
<Jibgilmon> goodnight everyone, thanks for the help!
<drounse> 4
<drounse> hi
<scriptwarlock> gvo, not here
<gvo> userfriendly: if you connect via ssh -X or ssh -Y then you can run an x windows program that displays back on your monitory.
<pkt> scriptwarlock: which version?
<gvo> scriptwarlock: what OS?
<gvo> scriptwarlock: that too.
<scriptwarlock> 12.04
 * bluefrog test
<pkt> Here in 12.04 there is /sbin/shutdown
<bluefrog> pouet
<scriptwarlock> wait lemme check
<pkt> scriptwarlock: it is provided by "upstart" package fwiw
<pkt> so if you deleted it for some reason, try reinstalling upstart
<userfriendly> gvo: we're speaking about the same monitor, yes?
<userfriendly> i mean the remote one
<scriptwarlock> pkt, yeah saw it darn no sleep
<Talisman`Work> gvo oh foo... it seems to be that my built-in 3G module is not supported
<scriptwarlock> thanks guis
<Talisman`Work> but my external 3G usb module is... I'm connected now.
<gvo> Talisman`Work: Not surprising.
<Talisman`Work> yeh.
 * Talisman`Work will have to look for Ericsson drivers I suppose, gvo 
<gvo> userfriendly: the remote one is going to be difficult.
<gvo> Talisman`Work: call Ericsson :)
<userfriendly> gvo: it's like this - i'm on a windows box here(sadly), connecting to a remote linux box with ssh -Y, running x apps works fine etc. - on that remote linux box now there is a different user logged on, using the local display, and to that person i want to send a message on their screen.
<drounse> what is a mysql server
<userfriendly> there used to be a similar little thing on the windows platform, can't remember its name...
<userfriendly> was just wondering if the *nix world had something similar
<gvo> userfriendly: maybe xtalk?
<Boreeas> userfriendly: It's net send / msg on windows, I think
<gvo> Talk works for terminal users.
<userfriendly> thanks guys :) i'll take a look at that
<crashanddie> Hi, trying to upgrade from Natty to Oneiric. I'm getting "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." However, apt-get autoremove, doesn't change anything, nor does apt-get -f. This is the apt log from the upgrade tool: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=e0krQALw
<gvo> drounse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MySQL
<drounse> gvo ive read that, i just dont quite understand, i undersatnd a file server- it serves files, mail servers- for email, i just dont get what mysql is
<gvo> mysql is a database server.
<AdvoWork> drounse, MySQL is a RDBMS, read database management system running as a "server"
<gvo> drounse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Database_server
<drounse> AdvoWork ok thank you
<dime01> hi
<dalek_> Help! Why won't certain commercial DVDs play when others do? I am getting "could not read from resource"... ?
<scriptwarlock> hello again wew it seems chmod 7755 /sbin/shutdown cant completely power down ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> hello again wew it seems chmod 7755 /sbin/shutdown(remote shutdown) cant completely power down ubuntu
<Nintendo> @find Ubuntu for Android
<Nintendo> #find ubuntu for android
<popey> Nintendo: #ubuntu-phone
<geirha> scriptwarlock: Change the mode to 755 and run it as root
<dime01> I need to mount a network drive, which is under samba, could someone give me an example of the line I have to put in fstab ? I don't know where I have to set the password
<dime01> I write this line for the moment : //10.0.1.4/Files	/media/Files	smbfs	netdev,gid=100,uid=1000,umask=002,username=myName,iocharset=utf8   0     0
<scriptwarlock> geirha, ok let me trry
<dime01> How can I add the password in this line ?
<geirha> dime01: Don't use smbfs, use cifs
<Braap> scriptwarlock: poweroff   might not need root
<geirha> dime01: and  man mount.cifs  explains the options you can use
<dime01> geirha Why ? smbfs isn't for samba ?
<scriptwarlock> Braap, i was testing the remote shutdown and reboot with this app we made
<geirha> dime01: cifs is the "new" smbfs
<Nintendo> @FloodBot1
<crashanddie> Hi, trying to upgrade from Natty to Oneiric. I'm getting "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." However, apt-get autoremove, doesn't change anything, nor does apt-get -f. This is the apt log from the upgrade tool: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=e0krQALw
<dime01> geirha Ok but it seems that I don't have cifs in my system
<antonio_> for some reason the sound in my system is SUPER quiet
<dime01> geirha : no manual when I type in man mount.cifs
<SunTsu> crashanddie: do you use do-release-upgrade for upgrading?
<antonio_> I can barely hear anything
<dime01> geirha : whereas man mount is working
<drounse> after the commandline whats the next layer? is it the wm or the de?
<crashanddie> SunTsu, I've tried both, the regular update manager and do-release-upgrade
<geirha> dime01: Have you install the package named smbfs?
<SunTsu> antonio_: tried pavucontrol to correct the sound level?
<SunTsu> crashanddie: do-release-upgrade is the way to go
<scriptwarlock> geirha, this what it says "halt need to be root
<dime01> geirha : no, Im installing it
<crashanddie> SunTsu, sorry, maybe I wasn't clear, it doesn't change a damned thing.
<gvo> dime01: http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/mount.cifs/
<dime01> geirha : right, mount.cifs is working now
<SunTsu> crashanddie: watch your language, please
<crashanddie> die in a fire.
<dime01> gva : Thks for the doc, but using this method does it works when computer restart ?
<antonio_> suntsu: never before now...what do I do with this program
<antonio_> ?
<ryannathans> is infiniband natively supported?
<SunTsu> antonio_: well, run it, you'll see
<scriptwarlock> anymore ideas on why remote shutdown in ubuntu wont completely power down using chmod 7755 or 775 sbin/shutdown
<gvo> dime01: If you put it in fstab, sure.
<ryannathans> scriptwarlock: run as asudo
<gvo> scriptwarlock: I'm not aware of the chmod command causing any change to the state of the systme.
<dime01> gva ok
<gvo> as ryannathans says, you gotta be root to run the shutdown command.
<scriptwarlock> gvo, this is a remote app im using and since 8.04 its working this way
<gvo> OK so you're setting suid?
<scriptwarlock> gvo, was buffled currently why it wont work anymore on ubuntu 11.10/12.04
<Jordan_U> scriptwarlock: You should pretty much never make any file which isn't already setuid, setuid. It's a huge security risk.
<dalek_> I can't get DVDs to play anymore. What happened? I just get "could not read from resource" now. What am I missing?
<gvo> I"m guessing suid might have been disabled in later distros.
<Rourick> hi all, new here just came from win7 was curious is there software like ccleaner for linux? or do i not need anything...thanks
<gvo> Rourick: what's ccleaner?
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U, setuid any links how i do it
<Rourick> it cleans files, temp, it's a system cleaner
<gvo> scriptwarlock: I agree with Jordan_U
<gvo> Rourick: Not really necessary in Linux land
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: did you try sudo shutdown now;
<Rourick> gvo ok thanks
<dalek_> I used to be able to play DVD discs from ANY regionin Ubuntu, now it seems it won't play nearly all my DVDs
<antonio_> the one thing I despise about ubuntu is how bad the sound system is
<drounse> does anyone know how to adjust the resolution?
<dime01> gva, ok this command is working : sudo mount.cifs //10.0.1.4/Files /media/Files/ -o username=myUsername
<dime01> after Im typing my password
<dime01> Now how can I set it in fstab ?
<dime01> I mean the line I have to add in fstab ?
<dalek_> how do I find out if my DVD drive has been set to a region?
<antonio_> how the hell do you get sound to work in ubuntu
<antonio_> you plug in a usb headset and it messes everything up!
<gvo> dim//ntserver/docs /mnt/samba      cifs   username=docsadm,password=D1Y4x9sw
<gvo> dime01: //ntserver/docs /mnt/samba cifs username=docsadm,password=D1Y4x9sw
<gvo> For example
<dime01> gvo ok thks I try it
<drounse> i need the refresh rate on my monitor to be 60Hz but xubuntu only says 51.0Hz
<gvo> Well add a 0  0 to the end.
<dime01> with netdev ?
<dalek_> how do I set my DVD drive to region 0? regionset only appears to allow 1-8 as choices
<gvo> dime01: ?
<dime01> gva : Do I need to add the netdev option ?
<ryannathans> is infiniband natively supported?
<dime01> gva : Ive seen that on the net
<scriptwarlock_> sacarlson, sudo shutdown still not power down
<gvo> dime01: I don't know.
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock_: does the system halt when that is run?
<gvo> Just try it.
<scriptwarlock_> sacarlson, nope
<ryannathans> scriptwarlock_: what doesn't shutdown?
<ryannathans> scriptwarlock_: does sudo reboot work?
<ryannathans> scriptwarlock_: what flags are you passing shutdown?
<scriptwarlock_> sacarlson, but pressing shutdown button works
<antonio_> this is driving me nuts!
<gvo> dime01: umount the device if it's mounted, add to fstab and try a mount /mnt/samba or wherever you pointed the entry in fstab.
<antonio_> I unplugged my usb headset and it froze my computer!
<antonio_> how can I diagnose my sound problems?
<ryannathans> antonio_: install latest drivers for your audio card/chip and header
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock_: are you running sudo shutdown now;  in a term?
<ryannathans> headset
<scriptwarlock_> sacarlson, yes
<ryannathans> scriptwarlock_: logs?
<gvo> scriptwarlock_: shutdown -h now??
<scriptwarlock_> sacarlson, it goes blackscreen and nothing happens
<scriptwarlock_> gvo, same
<antonio_> ryannathans: would I need to bother with drivers for my card if I'm using a usb headset?
<dime01> gva Ok thks
<scriptwarlock_> sacarlson, let me check the logs
<gvo> scriptwarlock_: as root?
<antonio_> besides...10 minutes ago everything was fine
<scriptwarlock_> gvo, yes
<ryannathans> antonio_: so what did you change?
<gvo> scriptwarlock_: strange.
<antonio_> nothing
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock_: with no results at all ?  you did have to enter your sudo password also if asked
<ryannathans> antonio_: well then you've always had the problem
<ryannathans> if it keeps happening look for drives
<ryannathans> antonio_: if all else fails, get logs and submit bug report
<antonio_> ryannathans: I didn't change anything...I was editing some audio and then boom
<scriptwarlock_> sacarlson, yes, but recently i chmod 7755 the shutdown
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock_: oh so you didn't use sudo then?
<dalek_> I've never had to use regionset before. I've always been able to play all my DVDs from any region. What's gone wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/881618/
<scriptwarlock_> sacarlson, i use sudo
<Jordan_U> scriptwarlock_: sudo chmod 0755 /sbin/shutdown
<dalek_> help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/881618/ why am I getting "could not read from resource" all the time now?
<scriptwarlock_> Jordan_U, k will try
<sgo11> Hi, how to check an installed package's dependencies? eg: which packages depends on this package? which packages does this package depend on? thanks.
<Jordan_U> scriptwarlock_: Like I said earlier, whatever else happens, you should not make files setuid root.
<scriptwarlock_> Jordan_U, let me first find the logs it can help
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock_: you might try sudo poweroff
<llutz> sgo11: apt-cache depends/rdepends packagename
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sgo11> llutz, got it. thanks a lot for the help.
<scriptwarlock_> be right back
<dalek_> I used to be able to play DVD discs from ANY regionin Ubuntu, now it seems it won't play nearly all my DVDs
<dalek_> help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/881618/ why am I getting "could not read from resource" all the time now?
<Talisman`Work> ciao
<antonio_> argh
<antonio_> seriously
<dalek_> I used to be able to play DVD discs from ANY regionin Ubuntu, now it seems it won't play nearly all my DVDs
<dalek_> help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/881618/ why am I getting "could not read from resource" all the time now?
<Jordan_U> dalek_: Region should not matter in Ubuntu, and you should be careful since with many drives there are a limited number of times that you can change the region. Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<ikonia> 3 is the normal for region changes
<mulberry> I am trying to launch a program in a full sized window from the main menu but I am having trouble can anybody please help?
<mulberry> ^^^ a full sized terminal window
<darkcry> hallo
<borik> hello
<borik> hallo
<dalek_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/881626/
<antonio_> god
<sacarlson> dalek_: In most computer drives, users are allowed to change the region code up to five times.[11]  If the number of allowances reaches zero, the region last used will be  permanent even if the drive is transferred to another computer.
<antonio_> I HATE sound on linux
<Anomie21> Can Ubuntu not write to a Mac OSX? (Trying to copy files onto one of apples time capsules and it's producing an error)
<dalek_> What does "[ 1396.622576] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Media region code is mismatched to logical unit region" mean?
<SunTsu> antonio_: congrats on your detailed and constructive criticism
<antonio_> suntsu: there is no explanation for sound working one minute...then being super quiet the next
<antonio_> I didn't change anything
<SunTsu> antonio_: well, lots of sources can change your volume
<antonio_> this is so damn frustrating
<dalek_> Jordan_U, I recently had to replace the DVD drive on this laptop... I don't think I'd played DVDs on it since the new drive was installed. It is a brand new drive. Could this be why I can't play DVDs anymore?
<antonio_> ugh
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U, confirmed terminal shutdown not working but cog>shutdown working
<mulberry> ok so far in the launcher I have: "gnome-terminal --geometry=132x43+0+0 && gtypist" but all I get is a large empty terminal.
<Jordan_U> mulberry: That command says to launch gnome-terminal with a specific geometry, but without any specific command. Then run gtypist, without any controling terminal for gtypist at all.
<SunTsu> antonio_: this channel is about solving problems and support, not about letting out your frustration. If you want to find out what's going on somebody may be willing to help, but cursing won't get you anywhere
<Jordan_U> mulberry: gnome-terminal --geometry=132x43+0+0 --command=gtypist
<mulberry> yesssss it works!!!! thank you very much Jordan_U
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, still no luck
<Jordan_U> mulberry: You're welcome.
<fdssdfs> buenos dias
<Jordan_U> scriptwarlock: What is the output of "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<Anomie21> Can Ubuntu not write to a Mac OSX? (Trying to copy files onto one of apples time capsules and it's producing an error)
<fdssdfs> como estas
<fdssdfs> sup
<Jordan_U> Anomie21: Linux cannot write to journaled hfsplus, no.
<sacarlson> dalek_: you can set your dvd regon code with sudo regionset see lower in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U, the usual thing system down for maintenance or something like that which is normal but after a blackout it did nothing
<antonio_> suntsu: sorry...was just frustrated
<antonio_> found out something was turning alsa down
<Jordan_U> scriptwarlock: Please pastebin the exact output.
<antonio_> Now I'm trying to get jack to work
<Anomie21> :(
<Guest73702> helloo
<Guest73702> mens
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: how about sudo halt ; ?
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: you sure the user is a sudo user?
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U, k or should i transfer to another room because im using 12.04 :)
<Anomie21> Why don't Linux/MacOSX/Win all stick to one format that is R/W compatible for each machine :/
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, yes
<dalek_> sacarlson, regionset doesn't work - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/881618/
<Jordan_U> scriptwarlock: You should have been in #ubuntu+1 from the start, yes.
<sacarlson> dalek_: you need to install it as shown in the link
<Anomie21> What's the easiest way to move 30GB from a Ubuntu PC to a MacBook?
<borik> hallo
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, k going but this was also the case of remote shutdown to one of my 11.10 machine
<fdssdfs> i guess
<sacarlson> dalek_: also you need to have one of the disks of interest in the drive when you run it
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, same problem with my 11.10
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, what log type am i going to hunt for shutdown problems in log
<Jordan_U> Anomie21: Either using samba file sharing over the network or using an external drive formatted fat32 (readable and writeable in linux) or ntfs (easily readable and writable in linux, easily readable in OSX, and writeable in OSX as well with a little effort).
<borik> I have a question, Is somebody of you using silc on ubuntu 11.10
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: I would think /var/log/system
<borik> ??
<vyrgozunqk> hey guys anyone seen any MATE repo for 12.04 precise ?
<dalek_> sacarlson, regionset is installed, and the DVD was in the drive - still did not work.
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, going to ubuntu+1
<fdssdfs> unity is nice,why use mate
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: you have ssh into the remote to try to shut it down?  does it shutdown at it's own console?
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, terminal no but cog shutdown is fine
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: what is cog? a user?
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, aw i mean this gear icon top right
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, sorry not clear
<vyrgozunqk> fdssdfs, because i don't like the way it works
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: ok the graphic shutdown
<vyrgozunqk> it might be pretty but its not user oriented
<PrawnSandwich> \exit
<vyrgozunqk> its slowing me down
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, :) sorry kinda tense
<josep> hi
<vyrgozunqk> so i need mate : )
<darkcry> please help me out
<vyrgozunqk> there is a working repo for 11.10 but still not for 12.04, at least i havent found it
<vyrgozunqk> ...
<darkcry> backtrack
<dalek_> sacarlson, I don't think regionset will work because I am telling it to set region to 0. From the UI for regionset, it looks like setting region 0 is impossible anyway (options only show region 1 to 8)
<fdssdfs> 12.04 is great
<darkcry> ubuntu\
<sacarlson> dalek_: just stick the dvd you want to play in the drive and run it,  isn't that all that is needed?
<darkcry> how about linux mint...
<dalek_> sacarlson, that is the WHOLE problem.. I can't. I just keep getting "could not read from resource" now.
<josep> yes
<sacarlson> dalek_: but the disk stays in the drive doesn't it?  any results from regionset when the disk in present in the drive when run?
<borik> exit
<dalek_> sacarlson, I have DVDs from almost every region... they all used to play just fine in ubuntu. I used to be able to just insert the disc and play, as you described... now something has changed, and that no longer works.
<crashanddie> Hi, apologies if I offended anyone earlier, I'm sorry -- frustration got the best of me.
<dalek_> sacarlson, what do you mean? I can't run regionset if there is no disc in the drive... there is always a disc in the drive when I run regionset
<sacarlson> dalek_: some dvd's won't allow setting to mode 0, so I guess you'll be stuck picking one that it will allow
<dalek_> sacarlson, I have a DVD which is region 0... even when I inser that in the drive, I still can't set region to 0 with regionset
<sacarlson> dalek_: or find the dvd hack code to reflash the firmcode of your dvd
<sacarlson> dalek_: as I said some dvd won't allow region 0 seting
<dalek_> sacarlson, is there any way to see which (if anything) region my drive is set to?
<crashanddie> I'm trying to upgrade from Natty to Oneiric. I'm getting "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." However, apt-get autoremove, doesn't change anything, nor does apt-get -f. This is the apt log from the upgrade tool: http://pastebin.com/tfrN31e1 I've tried using the Update Software tool and sudo do-release-upgrade, both fail with the same error.
<vyrgozunqk> crashanddie, try to manually remove broken packages from synaptic
<vyrgozunqk> ...
<crashanddie> vyrgozunqk, ok, but which ones?
<gvo> I think dpkg -l give status info, does that include the broken status?
<sacarlson> dalek_:  your drive drive plays discs from region(s):, mask=0xFF
<dalek_> what is 0xff?
<gvo> crashanddie: Try dpkg -l and look for packages with something other than ii in the first two columns.
<vyrgozunqk> crashanddie, in synaptic there is a section for broken packages, remove all of them
<gvo> dalek_: 255
<vyrgozunqk> ok i have to go
<Anomie21> Anyone know why 'Split into volumes of' is greyed out when I'm trying to compress? Do I need to install something else before that'll appear? Not having much luck with google
<dalek_> gvo, that's what I thought.. but 255 isn't a region.....
<gvo> dalek_: It's probably a mask.
<sacarlson> dalek_: I guess it's bit format  each bit is allow or disalow so ff would be all 8 bits
<fdssdfs> does anyone know if the ath9k wireless problem is being worked on?
<fdssdfs> it got marked " solved" by using a USB dongle on laptops with the chipset
<fdssdfs> which is not a solution
<dalek_> sacarlson, so would that mean it is set to region 8, or region 0?
<sacarlson> dalek_: I guess it's eather all or none,   not sure that a bit set means enable or disable
<crashanddie> gvo, some packages are marked as removed with residual configuration, that's all.
<gvo> crashanddie: That's not very helpful, is it?
<crashanddie> gvo, sorry?
<gvo> crashanddie: Just a comment.
<dalek_> does anyone else here have a DVD drive that plays DVDs from all regions? if so, what does regionset tell you your drive is set to?
<bratanon> Hi, it is possible to add files in /etc/resolver that works as "addons" to the /etc/resolv.conf like in OSX?
<crashanddie> gvo, would you like the list of packages that aren't "ii"?
<gvo> crashanddie: No, that status isn't anywhere broken.
<crashanddie> gvo, FWIW, synaptic reports 0 packages broken
<gvo> crashanddie: That's no help either.
<crashanddie> I'm not used to synaptic, however, it does show a list of packages that aren't installed, but are from "local" origin. When I right click, I can mark them for "complete removal", however I have no idea how to apply that "complete removal"
<dalek_> I just can't understand why I can't play DVDs any more. I've never had this problem in Ubuntu before I replaced my DVD drive. I've always been able to just install the requisite stuff and all my discs would play. This is frustrating
<crashanddie> I can't help but notice this line in the apt.log: Reinst Failed early because of linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic:amd64
<dalek_> Help! My problem - can no longer play DVDs after new DVD drive replaced. "Could not read from resource" error. How do I fix?
<gvo> crashanddie: Are you currently running a 64 bit kernel?
<crashanddie> gvo 2.6.38-13-generic x86_64
<endstille> hello, is anyone able to use btrfs-tools (for example btrfsck or resize) on an LZO-compressed parition? with recent precise build?
<gvo> crashanddie: OK I suspect the "broken" messages have nothing to do with your existing packages.
<dalek_> I've so far got nowhere. I have everything installed that I need to play DVDs yet still they will not play. Error "could not read from resource" persists.
<sacarlson> dalek_: http://linvdr.org/projects/regionset/  for a bit more info,  also did you try play your dvd with other programs like vlc ?
<gvo> crashanddie: It's more like the upgrade has issues.
<silv3r_m00n> is it ok to upgrade ubuntu online , instead of a fresh install ?
<gvo> silv3r_m00n: sometimes.
<gvo> crashanddie: I'd advise a fresh install.
<silv3r_m00n> and what happens at other times ?
<crashanddie> silv3r_m00n, I've been upgrading all my machines online for quite some time, this is the first time I'm stuck.
<OerHeks> dalek_, try an other dvd, some dvd's will never play with css.
<crashanddie> silv3r_m00n, the upgrade doesn't happen.
<gvo> silv3r_m00n: You have problems like crashanddie has
<gvo> silv3r_m00n: It doesn't work.
<silv3r_m00n> crashanddie: what happened ? I am on 11.04 and planning to move to 11.10 , did you face the same thing
<dalek_> sacarlson, yes, tried VLC, xine, everything... all either fail to put ANYTHING up or report a similar error "could not read from resource"
<silv3r_m00n> gvo you mean it stops working after the upgrade ?
<gvo> No it means it doesn't upgrade.
<dalek_> OerHeks, all these DVDs played fine in the past in Ubuntu.
<silv3r_m00n> crashanddie: I mean were you on the same version ?
<gvo> silv3r_m00n: the upgrade fails.
<crashanddie> silv3r_m00n, yeah, I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, 10.10 and finally 11.04 yesterday, that went fine. Today I tried going from 11.04 to 11.10, and it basically refuses to do the upgrade
<silv3r_m00n> crashanddie: is everybody facing the same problem ?
<crashanddie> silv3r_m00n, nope
<silv3r_m00n> oh great
<crashanddie> I must be one of the lucky few.
<silv3r_m00n> sure , I will try it now
<gvo> I normally do a fresh install rather than an upgrade.
<silv3r_m00n> I too , but now I have lots of data , can't clean partitions everytime , have been doing all this since long time , now want to go easy
<gvo> It's cleaner and avoids incompatibility issues.
<gvo> Give it a try, but back up your important data.
<dalek_> aaaaarrghh!!!! I don't know what I did, but now xine WILL play DVDs but nothing else will... about an hour ago when I came in here xine was not working either...
<crashanddie> gvo, the reason I've been reluctant to do a fresh install is that this is a company-provided computer. There is no /home partition (everything on /), and I don't have enough HD space to back everything up.
<gvo> I typically mount /home on a separate partition and don't reformat that.
<gvo> crashanddie: usb drive?
<waxstone> fresh installs are always recommended over upgrades (if possible!) especially across major versions i.e. 10.x --> 11.x -->12.x
<crashanddie> gvo, I could, potentially, resize the current / partition, install the new distribution on whatever space I have available (something like 80GB), and then change the old partition to become my /home.
<gvo> That would work but be sure to back up before resizing.
<gvo> I had resize break a partition one time.  Just once was enough.
<crashanddie> I hear you
<dalek_> nope... I spoke too early. xine does not work either. For some reason the DVD copyright plays then it dies with a new error "error reading nav packet"
<crashanddie> One thing's for sure though, if I do a fresh install, I'm going for mint :P
<crashanddie> Anyway, thanks for the help everyone.
<gvo> I have mint 12 on two systems.
<sacarlson> crashanddie: in the future on a system like that maybe try lvm partitions that allow dynamic size changes
<gvo> My netbook and another server.
<dalek_> I don't get it. VLC, Totem and Xine ALL used to be able to play any DVD.... now I get partial playback from Xine and nothing from anything else :(
<crashanddie> gvo, I have mint 11 on my home server, I've been waiting for MATE to become a bit more stable before throwing 12 on it. It finally seems usable, so I'll go for that.
<dalek_> who can help me get my DVD playback working again?
<gvo> crashanddie: It's working well for me.  I really only use the netbook actively.  The server just sits there and runs programs/backups etc.
<sacarlson> dalek_: maybe it just a set of bad dvd disks,  I lost alot my my dvd when my room got too how and they become unreadable with bubles seen under the surface
<sacarlson> to hot
<dalek_> sacarlson, the DVDs are all good. They all play on my multiregion DVD player on the TV and my other ubuntu desktop box.
<sacarlson> dalek_: ok that proves that's wrong then
<sacarlson> dalek_: take the dvd reader back since you just got it
<dalek_> sacarlson, I am sure it has got to be connected with replacing the DVD drive in this laptop.
<dalek_> sacarlson, I don't know if I can. It came from Toshiba spare parts supply Australia. (empr or something)
<timkuijsten> what's up with the mysql-server upgrade from last night? it looks like it's breaking permissions..
<hoshi411_> what makes ubuntu so slick that it mounts my partitions and makes them accessable to me by default while opensuse kde will not let even an admin account access them O_o
<dalek_> sacarlson, ok.. I've decided to risk it and use regionset to set the drive's region to region 2... and now. region 2 DVDs play, but none of my other region DVDs play... and I can only change the region 4 more times.... Why does regionset have NO option to choose region 0?
<sacarlson> dalek_: it's part of the firmware in the dvd,  it's all about the movie makers not wanting there movies copied and shiped overseas
<dalek_> How do I reset my DVD drive's firmware?
<mi3> HI!
<dalek_> Is there an easy way to see what model number my DVD drive is through ubuntu without having to unscrew the machine and read the label?
<cornerse> dalek_: try lspci.
<cornerse> or lsmod.
<mi3> When I run the rss scripts in conky, after a few minutes,  this error shows up on my terminal and the rss windows disappear, here is the paste http://pastebin.com/pdXamSac any suggestions?
<deployment> anyone help me with ODBC to MySQL, remote workstation . connection Failed:[HY000][MySQL][ODBC 5.1 Driver]
<plouffe> dalek_, http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/100352.aspx
<alturic> hey all, is there a "compatability" list someone on the ubuntu site/forum thats regularly updated? im wondering if my raid chipset/wireless usb adapater will work on ubuntu
<hoshi411_> so im thinking just tar my windows and mbr partitions , reformat the drive and make several partitions and then untar windows andthe mbr back on..... sound good?
<iceroot> hoshi411_: waht about dd?
<AminosAmigos> hello
<iceroot> deployment: maybe #mysql
<deployment> iceroot: ta
<sacarlson> dalek_: and I found there is a program in linux to flash dvd http://forum.rpc1.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=45559
<dalek_> sacarlson, thanks... and I found my drive is a Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-820S but have so far been unsuccessful in finding a copy of the firmware to download
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi
<WhereIsMySpoon> gnome-panel is taking 2gb (56%) of my memory
<WhereIsMySpoon> i can see this with ps -aux
<WhereIsMySpoon> ubuntu 11.10
<WhereIsMySpoon> anyone got any idea why
<hoshi411_> iceroot:  if i used dd, i would need the exact same size parititon to restore it on right
<iceroot> WhereIsMySpoon: yes its a high value but you know this? http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<iceroot> hoshi411_: correct
<sara2010> any one help me
<iceroot> hoshi411_: maybe clonezilla can resize it while making a dump
<iceroot> !ask | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WhereIsMySpoon> iceroot, that would be fine if my computer wasnt actually slow
<sara2010> i m trying to use d-link pci wireless card .. but its not working !
<iceroot> !wifi | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iceroot> sara2010: maybe there is something usefull for you on your issue
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U, sudo shutdown -h now is working so i guess this is not ubuntus issue anymore. so chmod thing is a serious mess? so i can change my reply post in the forum
<sara2010> iceroot,  .. there is no driver for DWA-525
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson,  sudo shutdown -h now is working so i guess this is not ubuntus issue anymore. so chmod thing is a serious mess? so i can change my reply post in the forum
<sara2010> iceroot,  in controller   showing     5:09.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 3060
<iceroot> sara2010: but there should be a driver for that
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: so if you reset the chmod it then works?
<iceroot> sara2010: sounds like a common card
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: I didn't tell you to chmod as part of my line.  did you add it anyway?
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson,  yes
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, is adding that certain app to the group is fine?
<sara2010> iceroot,  . there is no common card !
<Foo32856> Hello
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: you can add it to a user with limited sudo to allow them to shutdown
<Foo32856> I've got a computer with noveau drivers, but I want to install the prorpietary nvidia drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Foo32856: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Foo32856> ActionParsnip: thanks
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, still figuring out how to do this
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: you want a user to remote in and shutdown without a password I guess?  or do you need a group of users with this ability?
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, this app i'm using has the feature to remote shutdown and reboot dunno why in the first place they allow to chmod 7755 those
<sara2010> iceroot,  ? waiting
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: ok so is it run from only one system to one user?  or does it already work now and we are done?
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, yes
<dalek_> I have discovered that the whole problem is impossible and my DVD drive is basically screwed when it comes to playing DVDs. DVD playback on this laptop is simply no longer an option. :(
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, ah this is a cyber shop of mine and using some cyber cage management tools that has the feature of remote shutdown. so i guess i wont use the chmod 7755 anymore
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, *cyber cafe
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: I"m not sure "yes" is an answer to my question so I'll assume it's the last and that it works and we are done
<dalek_> when you've been in this channel for over 3 hours and tried everything 10 times over, it's time to quit. There is no solution. Thanks to everyone who tried to help, but this is getting nowhere fast.
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  life's a struggle
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, yes still looking some workaround but the best thing for now is to bring this to the app developer so he can done some pathches or whatever solutions for this. big thanks to you and everyone.
<newb_> People, I need help with schroot. I have Apache installed there, but my session isn't persistent
<newb_> It's like Apache starts and the session end, and apache is stopped again
<newb_> If I login at chroot and start apache, all works, but if I exit, it's like I logout the entire system and shutdown it...
<ikonia> newb_: why have you chrooted apache ?
<ikonia> newb_: when you exit the chroot, your shell running inside the chroot will be terminated
<teel> i did update-grub with os_prober from ubuntu, but my windows xp partition is not bootable! when i look into grub.cfg he found it on the wrong disk! (just my external hdd for storage) so i tried editing the set root=(/dev/sdb,msdos1) but it wont help :/ my windows xp is on sda2 how do i make it work?
<SunTsu> newb_: chroot() has no notion of "sessions" - it's a process attribute
<newb_> ikonia, SunTzu: I have Apache running PHP 5.2 at main system, I needed a fast way to start another Apache session running PHP 5.3 (and a lot of other different support) at same server. I used schroot to do this, then. Now I need this start at boot with the server. For no I'm doing this manually... :(
<newb_> ikonia, SunTzu: Start Apache at boot starts and kill the Apache proccess, and manually start isn't a good option for me
<newb_> ikonia, SunTzu: Do you have another idea to have this working at schroot?
<zykes-> to add a upstart job
<zykes-> isn't it enough to add a /etc/init/x.conf and a symlink ?
<broglin> my computer had a usb key plugged in and was rebooted. now it's not mounted. i only have CLI access. How can I remount it?
<broglin> (CLI access over ssh)
<[[thufir]]> I'm having trouble with RVM.  It installed, and I even compiled ruby.  However, I don't seem to "have" ruby.  how do I know that it's actually compiled correctly?
<gvo> broglin: can you remove and reinstall it?
<broglin> gvo: no, the machine is 5km away
<gvo> broglin: OK then dmesg | more and find what device the usb drive has become.
<gvo> broglin: then mount manually
<gvo> broglin: are you sure it's not mounted?
<broglin> gvo: yeah
<gvo> ok do the dmesg|more
<broglin> gvo: what do i look for there?
<broglin> gvo: oh, i think i have it
<broglin> [    5.567495] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 7831552 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)
<gvo> Right the next line might be more useful.
<gvo> [1400130.487607]  sdd: sdd1
<gvo> Something like that one.
<broglin> gvo: [    5.568257] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<broglin> ?
<gvo> It's a few more lines down.
<lars__> I'm going nuts here. Could someone please give me a hand making ssh with an eToken work?
<gvo> see if there is a sdc: sdc1 or something similar.
<broglin> gvo: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc did the job :-)
<broglin> gvo: yay, it works now. thanks for the help!
<gvo> np
<MeirD> Hey, I am taking an OS course and I am trying to understand how mutex is implemented in linux. Is it hardware/software implementation? I know it can be achieved with TLS (which is hardware) but then the "enter routine" in assembly is software (which casues busy waiting).. kind of confused here
<Aphox> oi
<WhereIsMySpoon> hi i went afk, i have a problem where if i run ps -aux i can see gnome-panel is using 56% of my %mem, and my pc is also really slow to start up new apps, e.g. a new terminal takes 10-15 seconds to be completely ready with a prompt
<WhereIsMySpoon> anyone got any idea about why this is happening?
<WhereIsMySpoon> im running 11.10
<moth3r> Hi, is there a way to install this theme on Ubuntu 12? http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/OMG-Suite-288398137 Thx!
<iceroot> moth3r: #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> guys, the Flash video on this local newssite won't play in Firefox or Chromium, adblocker is disabled -- it plays perfectly in windows -- hints & tips?
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Sure it's Flash? It might be plain media embed
<uni4dfx> How do I enable crontab? I've added a minute rule but it does not get executed even though cron is running..
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  properties: SWF
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: I see, hm, uh. What does it do at all? Black screen? Or something more senseful?
<WhereIsMySpoon> uni4dfx, try grepping the output of CRON process in syslog
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  white rectangle, no error messages
<WhereIsMySpoon> if it's returning anything other than 0 then somethings going wrong
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Seen Flash do that yeah, not sure what causes it :/
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, did you see my problem i posted up a few mins ago?
<uni4dfx> WhereIsMySpoon you're right. It's crapping out Authentication failure errors
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: I do... Well, gnome is very memory consuming indeed, altough thismuch is sort of weird
<WhereIsMySpoon> uni4dfx, :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, i did a small check with dding from /dev/zero to a file on my /home/blah and i got horrible speed results
<WhereIsMySpoon> it really is an issue
<WhereIsMySpoon> and as i said, a terminal window can take up to 15 secs to load
<WhereIsMySpoon> from click to prompt
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, anything you can help me with?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or should i try asking on askubuntu
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Meh I dunno. If it's just gnome-panel, can you try some other desktop maybe, and if that fixes it, see if you can report a bug
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, i am running xfce on a box with the exact same setup
<WhereIsMySpoon> and it is a lot faster
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: If it's general slowness and appears in desktops other than gnome, I tend to think it's some driver issue.
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Hm, so just gnome then? Well... Report a bug I suppose. I dunno what else to do here
<MagePsycho> how to find the error_log file in my server via ssh???
<Whiskey> when you do apt-get install can you specefi whitch version you will have of the soft? if its more then 1 versiona aviable?
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, link?
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Nuh-uh, run "ubuntu-bug gnome-panel"
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats nice
<sacarlson> MagePsycho:  cd /var/log ; ls
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, that doesnt tell them what the problem is though
<WhereIsMySpoon> and it doesnt fix my problem
<WhereIsMySpoon> =/
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: It will ask you for a description at a later stage.
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh i see
<MagePsycho> sacarlson: i didn't saw any apache error log there
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, in a popup?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or how
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: So just enter it, hope they notice it and...
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: It will open a browser window (given you have a browser installed, if not it will fail)
<sacarlson> Whiskey: some apps may have more than one version in a repository and there are options called pinning  if you wish to select one
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, automatically at some point?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or what
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Well did you run the command?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> it popped up a thing
<WhereIsMySpoon> which was just an error report
<Whiskey> kk
<WhereIsMySpoon> then it said send
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WhereIsMySpoon> that was it
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Well if you click "Send" or whatever a browser window should pop up, but if you're on a slow setup, well, expect slowness xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> >_>
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, no browser window popped up and i have ff and chromium installed
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Weird...
<theadmin> It's supposed to at least :/
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh wait
<sacarlson> MagePsycho: did you try cd /var/log/apache2 ; ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> chrome has a launchpad tab
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Yeah that should be it
<MagePsycho> sacarlson: there is no any apache2 folder in var/log
<MagePsycho> sacarlson: there is dir like: samba ngnix etc
<sacarlson> MagePsycho: if you don't see the /var/log/apache2 ; directory I guess you don't have apache2 installed on a ubuntu system
<uni4dfx> Interesting. CRON does not work until you set a root password. Ubuntu could've mentioned this somewhere...
<Pici> uni4dfx: cron definitely works without a root password set.
<MagePsycho> /etc/httpd/logs/error_log ?
<uni4dfx> Pici nope, fresh install, did not work until i set a root password
<Pici> uni4dfx: I've done many Ubuntu installs, none of them with the root password set, and most use custom crontabs.
<uni4dfx> Pici well looks like you haven't done enough of them
<Pici> uni4dfx: Can you perhaps explain why it wasn't working without a password set?
<uni4dfx> Pici It was spewing out Authentication failure errors until the second I ran sudo passwd root
<Pici> uni4dfx: In root's crontab?
<sacarlson> MagePsycho: I don't see any dir on my ubuntu 10.04 in /etc/httpd ; maybe you installed apache2 in some customized manner other than with ubuntu packages
<uni4dfx> Pici Yes
<theadmin> uni4dfx: Please note that for root you may not use "sudo crontab -e" or anything. You have to edit /etc/crontab, it should not need any password set or anything
<Pici> theadmin: sudo crontab -e works just fine for me.
<MagePsycho> sacarlson: how to know if php is running in apache server or else?
<arch_adam> how do i configure postfix to send outgoing mail
<theadmin> Pici: Oh, huh. Does it open /etc/crontab (or, that is, save to it after editing the temporary file?)
<onosendi> exit
<Pici> theadmin: no, it saves to root's crontab in /var/spool/cron/
<theadmin> Pici: Ah, okay, huh. Still weird why would anything need a password.
<Pici> theadmin: agreed.
<Pici> uni4dfx: I'd be really curious to see why it would need a password.  I may be doing a new Ubuntu virtual install here soon, so I'll give it a look when I get the chance.
<sacarlson> MagePsycho: make a file in your apache2 /var/www space with <?php phpinfo(); exit(); ?>
<MagePsycho> Server API 	FPM/FastCGI
<MagePsycho> so now where could be the error logs
<PiranahOT> Question: SMB share setup however when users access the only get read and write options no delete. any ideas ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> PiranahOT, do they have access to delete?
<sacarlson> MagePsycho: like with the name phptest.php  with this in it <?php phpinfo(); exit(); ?> ; open that file in your browser http://localhost/phptest/php
<PiranahOT> The SMB users do not seem to have acess to delete however the files are set to 664 and folders set to 775
<uni4dfx> Pici yeah I'd like to know as well, because I've always used crontab -e without a problem in the past.
<WhereIsMySpoon> how do i check what window manager im using (i.e. gnome 3/2/whatever)
<WhereIsMySpoon> er Desktops, not window managers
<WhereIsMySpoon> blah i guess theyre the same thing
<WhereIsMySpoon> but whateve
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Well you can't really "check" it, and no, they're not the same thing
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, i mean like can i check whether im using gnome3  or gnome 3 fallback
<sacarlson> MagePsycho: http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-11.10
<MagePsycho> error_log	/var/log/php-fpm/www-error.log
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: If you see a panel with "Applications", "Places" and "System" on top, it's either gnome2 or gnome3 fallback, depending on your Ubuntu version. If you have "Activities" on top, that's the standard gnome3. If you have an Ubuntu logo and a panel on the left, that's Unity. XFCE... Uh, look for "Applications Menu" on top if I recall right. LXDE - strange, feather-like logo at the bottom
<AminosAmigos> hello
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, i have only applications and places
<sacarlson> MagePsycho: I forgot about that php has it's own logs
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: gnome3 fallback
<WhereIsMySpoon> k
<hrolf> Hi ubuntu, I installed openjdk-6-jdk and when I type javac it says it is found in the package openjdk-6-jdk.
<hrolf> But openjdk-6-jdk is already installed
<mosno> hrolf, type the full pathname of the executable
<theadmin> hrolf: Java is a bit weird, you need to log out and back in after installing it, it doesn't install to standard $PATH
<hrolf> I did a 'find -name 'javac'' and it appears in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, or you can just change .bashrc yourself
<hrolf> How do I make it so that when I type javac from anywhere it works
 * mosno wonders what it does in debian (or if it's even in debian) -- sounds like a DP violation, no?
<mosno> hrolf, what theadmin said
<theadmin> hrolf: As I said above, log out and back in, it should get added to your path thereafter
<WhereIsMySpoon> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<WhereIsMySpoon> export $PATH=JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<cveazey> Has anyone had success running IE in Wine?
<WhereIsMySpoon> why would you want to :S
<hrolf> theadmin: I have restarted my pc (so I doubt logging out is going to do anything)
<mosno> cveazey, full VM for the win
<theadmin> hrolf: Ah, okay, well I dunno, I guess add /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin to $PATH, but... weird
<WhereIsMySpoon> but cveazey im sure you can find the answer to that on google
<WhereIsMySpoon> better than on here
<hrolf> theadmin: But if you say so I may give it one last try
<theadmin> hrolf: Nah no point
<cveazey> Do you need a purchased version of Windows to run on VM?
<hrolf> theadmin: How do you add paths to $PATH?
<theadmin> hrolf: How did you install it anyway?
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, open your .bashrc
<theadmin> cveazey: Yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> it's in your /home/<name>
<hrolf> theadmin: Synaptic Package manager
<sacarlson> cveazey: you can trick sites make them think your using IE in when you really run firefox
<WhereIsMySpoon> gksu gedit .bashrc
<mosno> cveazey, of course. you're probably not even licensed to run IE on a non-Windows OS
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: You don't do THAT
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, ??
<maskupe> hi im using ubuntu FIVE POINT TEN how do i upgrade this? thank YOU
<theadmin> hrolf: Open ~/.bashrc in your favorite text editor
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: You don't edit files you normally have access to as a user as root
<mosno> maskupe, who, me?
<cveazey> sacarlson, how do you 'trick' sites? I am trying to print coupons. coupon sites dislike Linux.
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin, bleh yea
<WhereIsMySpoon> sorry
<hrolf> theadmin: Then?
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, add the lines i put above
<meet> hi..i just installed the marlin file browser. But how to make it the default file browser and remove nautilus?
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!
<theadmin> maskupe: Um... Not possible anymore really
<bluefrog> cveazey, at least one version of seven or vista (don't remember which) forbids virtualisation (you need to read the entirity of the license to find out)
<ponrajuganesh> what option must be given in the cron tab so that the script runs only once in the life time?
<sacarlson> cveazey:  you change agent https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/
<ponrajuganesh> what option must be given in the cron tab so that the script runs only once in the life time?
<theadmin> hrolf: Well, add the following line at the end: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin
<WhereIsMySpoon> its better to add a java_home first imo
<WhereIsMySpoon> but whichever
<MrSassyPants> I need a howto on how to create a .deb from source
<renier_> hey, does anyone know how to prove that a .tar file has not been edited since a certain date?
<cveazey> I will give it a try. Do you have any other tips?
<theadmin> !checkinstall | MrSassyPants
<jrib> !packaging | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bluefrog> maskupe, quickest thing to do is to back your data and make a fresh install of the latest version
<MrSassyPants> so, just 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install' ?
<theadmin> MrSassyPants: Pretty much yes
<hrolf> theadmin, WhereIsMySpoon: I added the two lines, do I need to restart something?
<Xabster> I'm using RealVNC 4 Free to connect to my Ubuntu 11.10 via remote desktop from my Windows 7 Ultimate. Keyboard layout is Danish on both systems. Physical keyboards are properly recognized, but when using VNC the keyboard layout seems to change to english (that is, not on either computer, but only keypresses within VNC) - do anyone know what I can do?
<meet> how to make MARLIN the default file browser?
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, your terminal window
<MrSassyPants> theadmin, where will the .deb file end up at?
<WhereIsMySpoon> save and close the file first
<jrib> MrSassyPants: you should create a proper package and avoid checkinstall
<MrSassyPants> jrib, what now
<jrib> MrSassyPants: see ubottu's packaging links
<hrolf> WhereIsMySpoon: bash: export: `/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games=JAVA_HOME/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games': not a valid identifier
<WhereIsMySpoon> er sorry
<WhereIsMySpoon> $JAVA_HOME
<WhereIsMySpoon> not JAVA_HOME
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrSassyPants> jrib, I'm just doing a backport for 10.04
<jrib> MrSassyPants: yeah, so?
<MrSassyPants> jrib, and I want the package manager to be aware of the installation
<jrib> MrSassyPants: if you're doing a backport of a package from a later ubuntu version, then checkinstall is definitely not the way to go.  Read the !backport factoid
<MrSassyPants> jrib, so what do I really need? I have better things to do than read package manager docs all day
<sral> ssh with PKCS#11 token anyone?
<sacarlson> sral: ya I saw one
<jrib> MrSassyPants: checkinstall will create a "dumb" .deb.  i.e. you will have a package but meta information like dependencies won't be there
<MrSassyPants> jrib, well, it's not a backport from a later ubuntu version. Maybe I was using the wrong term. I'm just trying to have a newer version of someting available on 10.04
<hrolf> WhereIsMySpoon: bash: export: `=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk': not a valid identifier
<hrolf> bash: export: `/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games=JAVA_HOME/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games': not a valid identifier
<arch_adam> can anyone shed any light on this? mail postfix/local[2682]: E29652AEA6: to=<info@codewalkers.co.uk>, relay=local, delay=0.05, delays=0/0/0/0.05, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "info")
<sral> sacarlson, and you could help me make that work?
<jrib> MrSassyPants: there's a recipe on the packaging section of the wiki on how to do that
<jrib> MrSassyPants: (properly)
<sacarlson> sral: I already lost it from your last visit
<MrSassyPants> jrib, link me
<jrib> MrSassyPants: /msg ubottu packaging
<MrSassyPants> jrib, gives me about 5 links and hundreds of pages. pass.
<sral> sacarlson, what did you lose?
<meet> how to remove nautilus?
<jrib> MrSassyPants: it gives you 5 links and I told you to look at the recipe section...
<pa> canonical is just a bunch of fucking lames..
<sacarlson> sral: I had researched it and found you had left before I found it and now I lost it
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, eh?
<jrib> erm 3 links
<Renbot> hey, does anyone know how to prove that a .tar file has not been edited since a certain date?
<pa> here another.. xtables addons. they dont ship the common tools to use it
<pa> jesus christ
<pa> then they complain they lose market share
<pa> of course
<pa> ubuntu is sucking harder and harder
<sral> sacarlson, arrrrrrgh. anything you remember?
<pa> enjoy with your unity canonical, alone!
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah crap
<jrib> MrSassyPants: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<hrolf> WhereIsMySpoon: Still error http://paste.ubuntu.com/881801/
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, its export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<meet> this is annoying... please someone answer!! how to remove nautilus
<Renbot> hey, does anyone know how to prove that a .tar file has not been edited since a certain date?
<MrSassyPants> jrib, was already reading
<KM0201> meet: why on earth would you remove nautilus?
<sacarlson> sral: I'm looking again but I did see that openssh had to be compiled with those libs setup but not sure if ubuntu defaults with them active
<Pici> pa: Feel free to file a bug, complaning here just annoys us.
<theadmin> Renbot: Uh, look at the modification date?
<meet> KM0201 i wanna use marlin
<KM0201> hmm...
<meet> KM0201 anyways to do that?
<Renbot> theadmin: that is considered "not sufficient"
<sacarlson> sral: http://andys.org.uk/bits/2009/12/23/openssh-and-opensc-for-debian-and-ubuntu/
<Renbot> i need something more official
<hrolf> WhereIsMySpoon: bash: export: `=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk': not a valid identifier
<theadmin> Renbot: Well, yeah, easy to fake but... Look at the modification date of the "youngest" file in the archive? There's no real or tar-specific way to do it...
<sacarlson> sral: as that seems to point out opensc is not active by default so maybe in ppa ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> >_>
<WhereIsMySpoon> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk
<WhereIsMySpoon> export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<KM0201> meet: it might be (a lot) easier to just install marlin, and make it the default file browser.
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats all you should have
<AdvoWork> hi there, having a problem, brand new lappy, booted it up from cd for ubuntu, picked test live ubuntu, and it did nothing for ages and ages. Had to power it off, now i can't get it to go back to that menu, it just keeps going through the Ubuntu .. . . . screen, any ideas please?
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> because Nautilus controls many things on ubuntu, not just the file browser.
<WhereIsMySpoon> or whatever your home is hrolf
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, dont copy my path
<WhereIsMySpoon> replace it with your own
<Renbot> so, extract tar and look at youngest file in tar. Would u consider this hard to fake?
<sral> sacarlson, there is a major change in openssh 5.4: support for PKCS#11
<WhereIsMySpoon> but the commands are the same apart from that
<Renbot> this is for uni btw
<hrolf> WhereIsMySpoon: Yay
<meet> KM0201 i clicked the set as default option in marlin, but to no avail
<hrolf> WhereIsMySpoon: Thanks. Is that the only way to add to $PATH?
<sacarlson> sral: ok so what version are you installing on your ubuntu version?
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, to export it in the .bashrc? yes
<theadmin> hrolf: Well yes, though you can simply add paths as well without defining extra variables
<WhereIsMySpoon> unless you dont want it persisting
<theadmin> hrolf: Might as well look at, uh, /etc/environment
<sral> sacarlson, ubuntu 11.10 -> open ssh 5.8p1
<hrolf> theadmin: Thanks.
<WhereIsMySpoon> hrolf, now just open a new terminal window and type java
<WhereIsMySpoon> should work
<sacarlson> sral: ok then that link I gave should work then
<hrolf> WhereIsMySpoon: Yes, it's working.
<WhereIsMySpoon> good
<Renbot> theadmin: would you consider your method as difficult to fake?
<theadmin> Renbot: Nope, not really, there's no method that would be unfakeable anyway... tar doesn't store such information I'd believe
<LiNuX`sup> if I have issues running gnome3 in ubuntu would I seek help here or is there a gnome channel I should ask in?
<theadmin> LiNuX`sup: Since gnome3 is official for Ubuntu, ask here.
<theadmin> LiNuX`sup: However, it's only official since Oneiric, and not supported at all on earlier releases, so.
<Renbot> theadmin: okey, so no luck? I have to prove it to get marks for programming assignment...
<theadmin> Renbot: Weird people :$ I dunno how they want you to prove it honestly
<LiNuX`sup> when I load gnome3 it doesn't load it at all. instead it appears to load the same integrated toolbar from unity only showing the file menu and docking windows to top right of screen
<WhereIsMySpoon> LiNuX`sup, are you choosing a gnome3 session via the login screen?
<LiNuX`sup> yes I am
<sral> sacarlson, it should be able to add the token via "ssh -add -s /lib64/libeToken.so.8" as the site states as well. only it doesn't. ssh-keygen -D also says "no keys"
<WhereIsMySpoon> LiNuX`sup, have you removed unity?
<Renbot> theadmin: such a shit system. Their online submission failed to upload my file. Now I must prove that I did it.
<LiNuX`sup> no I havn't and don't wish to
<mosno> LiNuX`sup, try it for a new user
<MrSassyPants> jrib, debuild -S -sa fails with a fatal error
<theadmin> Renbot: That doesn't make much sense to me... :/
<LiNuX`sup> could compiz be the culprit?
<sral> sacarlson, I read that latest would be to use pcscd, not opensc
<jrib> MrSassyPants:you need to be more specific (i have to leave soon though)
<theadmin> Renbot: Also, please watch your language here, swearing is not welcome
<mosno> LiNuX`sup, gnome shell doesn't use compiz
<LiNuX`sup> if I have it set to emerald in compiz for window manager?
<LiNuX`sup> so I should disable that and try again?
<Renbot> theadmin:  sorry, frustrated as you can imagine. 12 hours down the drain
<mosno> LiNuX`sup, you should do what i suggested, unless someone has a better idea
<MrSassyPants> jrib, well, it's just the source diff that fails
<LiNuX`sup> just try a new user... will do.
<LiNuX`sup> be back
<jrib> MrSassyPants: make sure you are able to build the unmodified package first.  If yes, then pastebin your modifications
<jrib> and full error output
<AdvoWork> just tried installing on a brand new laptop with 10.10. its now come to a screen stating General Error Mounting filesystems. then about a maintenance shell, and tthen bash: /root/.bashrc: Input/Output error. ANy ideas please?
<MrSassyPants> jrib, basically diff fails
<jrib> MrSassyPants: that's too vague for anyone to help you
<sral> sacarlson, "no slots" it says, sry
<sacarlson> sral: I'm not sure this is related but I found this http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.network.openssh.devel/10995
<sral> sacarlson, no, sorry, did not help. but let me say that I really appreciate your help.
<sral> sacarlson, I'm getting crazy, the token works in firefox, in evolution, in console using pkcs11-tool. only ssh won't work
<MrSassyPants> ok, I've compiled and checkinstalled rtorrent and libtorrent now. Problem: rtorrent refuses to start as it doesn't find libtorrent.so.14 - However libtorrent.so.14 is right there in /usr/local/lib and /usr/local/lib is in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf
<MrSassyPants> what gives?
<zth> MrSassyPants, try "sudo ldconfig" and then retry it
<MrSassyPants> zth, that seems to have done it :O thx
<zth> MrSassyPants, no problem! for future reference, use that whenever you've compiled yourself and it dont find a library that's actually there. when installing via synaptic or apt, it auto-does that command
<MrSassyPants> aight
<abe__> plisss help me
<abe__> http://ompldr.org/vZDB2dg/Screenshot%20at%202012-03-13%2020_26_47.png
<ikonia> abe__: looks like you don't have open ssl installed (doubtful) or you've deleted the libraries
<sral> sacarlson, I think I'm onto something. My token stores the private key and the x.509 certificate. the certificate contains the public key by definition, but openssh seems to expect that separate.
<abe__> so,,, how can i fixed ???
<ikonia> abe__: well, see if you have openssl installed, and if not install it
<cancer> in additional Drivers there is now only 'nvidia binary xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library'
<ikonia> abe__: however I suspect it is installed and you've somehow manually deleted the libraries
<cancer> before this i did this all > http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=99513
<ikonia> cancer: I believe that was a bad idea
<ikonia> cancer: manually dropping nvidia modules into ubuntu can cause problems, more so if they then try to use the hardware drivers tool
<AminosAmigos> anyone here from india please ?
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: why ?
<Helpplz> Guys
<Helpplz> and Gals :P
<Helpplz> am running CentOS 6 and the GUI wont start
<Helpplz> I have installed it
<ikonia> Helpplz: try the #centos channel
<AminosAmigos> come privet please
<ikonia> Helpplz: you're currently in #ubuntu
<theadmin> Helpplz: This is #ubuntu, CentOS is not supported here...
<Helpplz> thank u
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: no, please just ask your question
<abe__> ikonia : so,,, how can i get openssl ???
<cancer> ikonia: any solution. i'm a newbie
<ikonia> abe__: open the package manager and install it
<ikonia> cancer: I wouldn't want to pickup trying to solve it to be honest, you've manually installed the modules from nvidia.com (as I read that forum post)
<AminosAmigos> how to say where do we know each other in Indian ?
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: I'm not from India, I'm asking what your problem is/why you need someone from India ?
<cancer> ikonia: is there anything i can do to turn everything back.
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: this channel is #ubuntu - it's for ubuntu technical support discussion, so I'm trying to understand why you need someone from India
<ikonia> cancer: not without manually undoing what you have done
<abe__> ikonia : and how to install it via terminal ??
<cancer> ikonia: and i cannot delete file from /usr/src.
<AminosAmigos> cuz i have an indian guy talking with me and i don't understand him at all LoL
<ikonia> cancer: that won't make any difference
<AminosAmigos> i am sorry for wasting your time
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: I suggest using google translate,
<cancer> ikonia: i don't know to do that manually
<ikonia> antonpiatek: not a problem
<ikonia> abe__: use apt
<sacarlson> AminosAmigos: I guess he's not an american indian?  lol
<AminosAmigos> don't think so
<abe__> ikonia : can you tell me full list ???
<AminosAmigos> 2 minets hold   |
<AminosAmigos> whos contry i don't think that's English do you sacarlson
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: you may want to take this to another channel, try #defocus for example
<jorge> quit
<AminosAmigos> ok i am leaving see you :)
<johnjacobjinger> wait... indian with a dot or a feather?
<millun> hey guys
<millun> 11.10, default kernel , HANGS on suspending to ram
<Guest9470> hey
<josefnpat> What time exactly is ubuntu 12.04 being released? I want to have a party on this event where everyone gets horribly drunk.
<arand> josefnpat: No time set, when it's done, that day, also see #ubuntu+1
<josefnpat> Bummer, it'll just have to be a untimed event then. Thanks arand
<arand> josefnpat: Or have it the next day ;)
<Guest95356> are questions about Plasma Desktop ok here?
<Pici> josefnpat: The schedule says April 26th. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ikonia> Guest95356: sure, you may find #kubuntu more focussed on kde though
<Guest95356> tks
<josefnpat> arand, Thanks what I was thinking. Pici thanks. It's a thursday, so I can just have it the next day, lol.
<mguy> I just put an Intel 82541PI Ethernet card in my Dell T3400 workstation. Any ideas why it doesn't show up in lspci output or should I check somewhere else? http://paste.ubuntu.com/881854/
<mguy> The Broadcom networking chip on the motherboard still works fine
<lookatmeyou> it seems that ubuntu 10.10 doesn't support code blocks.
<lookatmeyou> when I open code::blocks 10.05 in ubuntu 10.10, it always has a display problem.
<madoo> i need hellp
<susundberg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madoo> eny one hellp me please
<here4thegear> !ask madoo
<AdvoWork> hi there, having a problem, brand new lappy, booted it up from cd for ubuntu, picked test live ubuntu, and it did nothing for ages and ages. Had to power it off, now i can't get it to go back to that menu, it just keeps going through the Ubuntu .. . . . screen, any ideas please?
<madoo> i have hp pc and i try to open music but my subover not work   insed this pc i have speaker this only workin
<us12> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<madoo> can you til me haw i can fix thats brupleam
<madoo> hello
<maltray> Guys, anybody knows how to kill the x-server on Ubuntu?
<maltray> and access the terminal without any kind of gui
<SachinDey> madoo: do you have speakers connected with your subwoofer? and are those speakers working?
<maltray> I've done this command: sudo service lightdm stop, but now it wont let me do anything
<madoo> yes but insed the pc
<theadmin> maltray: Well switch to a tty which has a getty running, that is, 1-6
<theadmin> maltray: Ctrl+Alt+F1 (F2, F3 ... F6)
<madoo> with xp  the suboofer is workin
<madoo> but with ubuntu no
<kurtwp_> can someone provide a link on the steps to remove the global menu in U11:10 -
<userubuntu009> Hi...I hope someone is here to help me. I'm booting from a live ubuntu dvd...trying to update-grub. Trying a duel boot system but can't get Ubuntu up and running
<theadmin> kurtwp_: Pretty much "sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt"
<gvo> madoo check the Sound Preferences/Hardware/Profile
<userubuntu009> I get this error when I run "update-grub"  ---/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<SachinDey> madoo: o do you have different sound cards?
<SachinDey> madoo: do you have different sound cards?
<madoo> yes its insed thats pc
<userubuntu009> nevermind
<madoo> can you till me haw i can fix thats
<maltray> theadmin: yeh, that worked, now im getting kind of a log error that i want to disable, it says" phy0: invalid plcp cck rate
<Xabster> where does ubuntu save standard wallpapers?
<SachinDey> which ubuntu are you using? madoo
<theadmin> maltray: Not sure what that can even mean lol
<gvo> madoo did you read my suggestion?
<madoo> 10.10
<StepNjump> hi guys, I'm tryting to install my driver for my ATI card. Found these instructions: http://digitizor.com/2011/05/31/ati-catalyst-11-5-fglrx-8-5-ubuntu-11-04/ Everything works great except when I'm about to run sudo aticonfig --initial -f Looks like the aticonfig command is not recognized. Could anyone help please?
<maltray> its so annoying, but oh well :p
<madoo> no
<madoo> send agin
<gvo> scroll back up and look.
<theadmin> maltray: If it's on tty1, switch to tty2-6
<theadmin> maltray: tty1 is often flooded with kernel nonsense
<madoo> haw i can do thats
<trilobutt> Hey, I was wondering if someone could help me out. my DVD drive doesn't mount any DVDs (no response, it just does the spinning noise and that's it; blank, burned, and movie DVDs, same thing with all of them); CDs work fine. I've tried manually mounting, no response. Any ideas how to fix it?
<gvo> madoo check the Sound Preferences/Hardware/Profile
<theadmin> maltray: (and various other programs seem to like to write there too)
<madoo> haw
<ro0tux> StepNjump, this wiki link may help: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<StepNjump> ÀThank you very much ro0tux
<madoo> its analog stereo duplex
<gvo> madoo on 10.04 if you click the speaker icon you'll see a sound preferences  tag.  Click  it.
<gvo> madoo so try some of the other choices.
<madoo> i did
<ro0tux> no problem., the command may be:  sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<craigbass1976> I did a sudo update-alternatives --config java so that Sun's was the default, but my java app acts like it does when openjdk is the default.  It won't print, and this only happens when I accidentally install openjdk.
<gvo> madoo I can't help if that doesn't work.
<SachinDey> madoo: also check the output tab
<gvo> madoo run alsamixer
<madoo> i did  i have 3  one of them cut off the suond
<madoo> i did but noting happend
<madoo> can you hellp me
<madoo> haw
<FloodBot1> madoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gvo> type alsamixer on a terminal window
<craigbass1976> what's the best vnc server to install?
<gvo> tight vnc works well
<madoo> till me haw and what i do and i will do
<gvo> madoo type alsamixer on a terminal window
<nishttal2> does anyone here have a recommendation for a good incremental backup solution?
<madoo> what i can typ
<llutz> nishttal2: rsnapshot
<nishttal2> timevault looks promising but hasnt been updated for a while
<gvo> madoo F1 for help
<madoo> what i can typ in tirmnal
<gvo> madoo alsamixer
<nishttal2> llutz, rsnapshot can keep track of file moves, i mean not duplicate a file that was simply moved to a different folder
<madoo> line have no color
<madoo> with mic
<gvo> madoo F1
<madoo> but all its have red and gren and wight
<madoo> i did
<madoo> after
<craigbass1976> gvo, how do I start vnc so that I can see what's already on the screen on the remote box?
<craigbass1976> gvo, display :0 I guess
<gvo> craigbass1976: I don't know offhand.
<compdoc> craigbass1976, use vino, which is built in - you just need to enable it
<gvo> craigbass1976: I know it can be done, but I've never had opportunity to do so.
<gvo> madoo OK type F6 and select a card then F5
<cveazey> Has anyone had success printing coupons online using Ubuntu? I have the User Agent switcher, so I can see the sites, but I have not been able to get the coupon printers running right.
<madoo> i did but noting happend
<gvo> madoo what is your woofer plugged into?  OK how many options in F6?
<cveazey> I installed one using wine, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<madoo> i did but no sound
<madoo> line  and mic  its have n color
<craigbass1976> compdoc, does vino only work with GNOME?
<gvo> madoo how many options in F6
<tom3> Hello! I'm trying to play an ogg file using ubuntu 10.10/amd64, but can't get it to work. This is my problem: http://pastebin.com/c4ES1Rki Could you please give me a hint?
<tom3> I'm not sure what other plugins to install, gst-inspect shows http://pastebin.com/0uXsGLzD
<madoo> just one
<jimmy51_> what happens if you are logged in as root and use 'sudo'?
<gvo> madoo default only?
<madoo> hda ati sb
<auronandace> !noroot | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jimmy51_> auronandace: hehe, thanks.  this is hypothetical.
<gvo> madoo you should have default and one other at a mininum.
<madoo> and enter device name
<gvo> madoo strange hardware.
<auronandace> jimmy51_: i don't think it would do anything since root is the superuser
<gvo> madoo after pressing F5 you only have two controls?
<jimmy51_> auronandace: seems like it would be like trying to magnetize a magnet.
<madoo> no just one
<gvo> madoo Mike?
<madoo> no mic no line
<gvo> madoo what's the label on the one control?
<madoo> no label in this 2
<madoo> but all its have color
<madoo>  Card: HDA ATI SB                                     F1:  Help               │
<madoo> │ Chip: Realtek ALC260                                 F2:  System information │
<madoo> │ View: F3: Playback  F4: Capture  F5:[All]            F6:  Select sound card  │
<madoo> │ Item: Capture [dB gain: 35.00, 35.00]
<gvo> madoo ESC to get out of the mixer.
<FloodBot1> madoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gvo> madoo don't do that
<madoo> okey
<madoo> dont do what
<gvo> flood
<madoo> sorry
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<madoo> analog stereo input is not workin
<bufalo1973>  /msg ubottu !alis
<gvo> madoo OK I suspect that the os doesn't support your card or you need to load other modules or something isn't configured right and I'm not able to help you with any of that.
<madoo> thankiss
<justalek> anybody?
<kame> hi
<proxx8187> hi
<kame> I want to read japanese news feeds in evolution. but some of the characters are old chinese characters. I had the same problem before in opera. but I forget how I solved this :/
<justalek> I have problem with dual boot, anyone can hel?
<Bunie> Hey guys! x86 or x64?
<ikonia> Bunie: up to you
<ikonia> justalek: you need to ask a question
<qhartman> justalek, what's going wrong?
<bdi> Why is it a good idea to do ./configure --prefix=/usr/local when compiling a lib? lets say i am compiling a lib which other programs coming from the repo make use of...is it then still a good idea?
<proxx8187> Bunie: depends on your hardware
<ikonia> bdi: it is a bad idea in general to put software form the repos linking against non-repo managed libraries
<Bunie> proxx8187: I worry about things like, does x64 use more ram? what about finding drivers?
<ikonia> bdi: there should be very few reasons why you'd need to manually build a lib, and even fewer where you want repo software to use that lib
<qhartman> bdi: It's just goo hygiene to keep stuff that is not under package management separate
<ikonia> qhartman: there is a lot more to it than just "being clean"
<proxx8187> Bunie: x64 can use all ram , 86 cant, limited
<bdi> qhartman: what i need is not in the repo
<proxx8187> bunie : i run everything on x64
<justalek> ok, i have windows and ubuntu 11.10. On boot i see a grub splash screen, and windows7 loader, but when i choose windows from drop down menu it cannot boot
<ikonia> bdi: what are you looking for
<bdi> ikonia: e.g. gphoto is in the repo, but it uses a buggy version of libgphoto, so i want to upgrade just libgphoto
<qhartman> ikonia, yes, there is
<ikonia> bdi: does anything else depend on that library from the repo ?
<bdi> ikonia: that i do not know...i suspect maybe this fshot i think its called
<vasilevich> hello is anyone free to help me set up a network interface?
<Bunie> i guess i dont rlly see a reason to go x64. this PC is physically limited to 2GB of ram lolz.
<proxx8187> justalek: try run grub-mkconfig again
<ikonia> bdi: that is something you %101 need to know before you cosider putting it in a place where the other library is stored.
<kame> can somebody help me?
<proxx8187> justa ask
<ikonia> bdi: also keep in mind, you'll probably need to re-compile the actual package to link against that library, rather than just dump the library in place
<bdi> ikonia: i need to remote control my canon d80 camera via my ubuntu PC, which is done via gphoto....but this works very poorly, so i have to upgrade libgphoto
<auronandace> Bunie: you can't go 64bit if your processor doesn't support it anyway
<Bunie> auronandace: It does
<kame> i asked before and now again .... I want to read japanese news feeds in evolution. but some of the characters are old chinese characters. I had the same problem before in opera. but I forget how I solved this :/
<Bunie> NO idea why a board with a 2GB limit supports x64
<ikonia> bdi: I understand what you are saying, that's why I'm trying to explain how you will need to manage it
<proxx8187> kame: no idea about japanse :P
<ikonia> Bunie: because you don't need 4gb of ram to use 64bit
<auronandace> Bunie: ah, good, i've used 64bit for years, its great
<Bunie> ikonia: But what will i get for using it?
<justalek> proxx8187: then what?
<bdi> ikonia: yeah...hmm would it be possible to download libgphoto and gphoto and put it in their own kindof, sandbox
<Bunie> ikonia: I know finding x64 drivers on Windows can be a struggle. the same is true for ubuntu yes?
<proxx8187> justalek: try and reboot, see if that works
<ikonia> Bunie: same thing as a 32bit host
<ikonia> Bunie: no,
<vasilevich> i need help configuriing my network interface like this: I have three network adapters: WLAN0 ETH0 ETH1  i would like to recieve internet from WLAN0 and share it to either ETH0/ETH1
<proxx8187> bunie: thats typical windows mindset, forget about that
<Bunie> i know open source drivers can be compiled for both.
<Bunie> but proprietary?
<ikonia> Bunie: the kernel that runs for 32bit, is the same as 64bit
<ikonia> Bunie: so anything that is native support to the kernel, in 32bit will be native to 64bit
<bdi> ikonia: because yeah i would probably need to recompile programs using libgphoto if i upgraded that
<Bunie> so 32-bit drivers work on x64 ubuntu?
<ikonia> Bunie: most vendors, nvidia/ati for example provide 64bit binary packages, but ubuntu packages them up for you so you don't have to do a thing
<bdi> ikonia: so it would be really cool if i could somehow keep those separate from the system
<Bunie> i suppose if it fails me i can just reinstall with x86
<Bunie> nothin to lose :D
<Bunie> i know "theres all kinds of programs out there", but does Ubuntu work well with the RDP protocol?
<auronandace> Bunie: from a user perspective you likely won't notice any difference
<ikonia> bdi: if you %100 have to build your own software, I'd see this as an isolated/specific case, so I'd built it in /opt or /usr/local to keep it totally seperate from the ubuntu packages
<ikonia> Bunie: no more/less than any other linux
<proxx8187> Bunie: only better performance
<Bunie> i want compatability. i dont wanna be told "this is for x64, sorry", but i worry about x86 programs not being compatible with x64, either.
<bdi> ikonia: right, so i would do ./configure --prefix=/opt when compiling both libgphoto and gphoto?
<auronandace> Bunie: maybe if you provide examples we can help
<proxx8187> Bunie: linux doesnt work that way, you can run 32 bit stuff on 64 install
<Bunie> Also, I'm a bit of a gamer. Hows Nvidia doing? I heard they started compiling linux drivers again?
<ikonia> bdi: at a high level "yes"
<bahar_> hi
<ikonia> Bunie: gaming on linux is not something I'd recommend
<Bunie> ikonia: Last question. On the download page, 32-bit is "Recommended". If 64-bit is no more complex. then why is that? for people who arent sure if theyre x64 compatible?
<bahar_> why is ubuntuuusers.de down
<ikonia> Bunie: nvidia never stopped "offering" drivers, however manually installing them is a bad idea, ubuntu packages up supported drivers for you
<ikonia> bahar_: ask the website maintainer,
<ikonia> Bunie: just poor wording in my opinion
<Bunie> okay im going to try this "side-by-side" install thing. if it ruins my windows, is there a command to make ubuntu cry with me?
<Bunie> lols kidding. wish me luck though :D
<regi> oi
<ikonia> I don't think you should do that
<bdi> ikonia: at a high level?
<Bunie> why not?
<imbezol> Bunie: ubuntu won't be sad :)
<ikonia> Bunie: sideby side or "wubi" is not a great option in my experience/opinion
<vasilevich> 	i need help configuriing my network interface like this: I have three network adapters: WLAN0 ETH0 ETH1 i would like to recieve internet from WLAN0 and share it to ETH0 or ETH1 can someone please give me the right configuration for /etc/network/interfaces
<Bunie> not wubi
<compdoc> Bunie, back it up first
<Bunie> im told the installer can shrink my windows partition
<Bunie> compdoc: Too lazy.
<ikonia> bdi: well, it's more than just "--prefix=/opt" but that's the bottom line of it, you install everything to /opt or /usr/local/ or where ever
<ikonia> Bunie: dual boot will be fine
<bahar_> know anybody how  i can protect myself against porn
<Bunie> i worry about shrinking partitions
<Bunie> =/
<auronandace> Bunie: no backups mean you don't consider your data important, hope you know what you are doing
<ikonia> bahar_: don't open websites that you don't trust
<nibbler_> bahar_, i guess the way to go would be a filter like for kids, they should have blacklists
<Bunie> i have all my data sort of backed up =D
<ikonia> bahar_: there are numerous porn blacklists available on the internet, you can use them to block sites with many technologies
<bdi> ikonia: hmm ok so how do i do that
<proxx8187> vasilevich: you probably have to look into iptables for that, lower level bridging is often not possible due to crappy firmware
<proxx8187> vasilevich: or take a look at brctl which might be able to help you .... again firmware for wifi is often poor.
<regi> alguem pode me achar
<ikonia> bdi: do what ?
<bdi> ikonia: i mean...install everything to /opt
<ikonia> bdi: you'll need to do some research, you've got the concept right with --prefix=/opt
<bdi> ikonia: do i have to look through all files and check where they will be copied to?
<ikonia> bdi: you'll see that when you do "make install"
<gvo> ikonia a quote from Lorem Ipsum?
<ikonia> gvo: what ?
<bdi> ikonia: right...so adapt the make-file ?
<gvo> answer to regi statement ;)
<bdi> Makefile
<ikonia> bdi: no, the make file will be created when you configure the build process
<Bunie_> i know this is probably a "duh" question but, Linux can compile windows programs yes?
<proxx8187> Bunie_: no
<gvo> Bunie_: Not really
<Bunie_> really? :S
<proxx8187> Bunie_: libraries must be native, if course
<ikonia> Bunie_: no
<auronandace> Bunie_: what windows programs do you have the source to? :)
<proxx8187> lol
<Bunie_> Server emulators n such
<remoteCTRL> why the fuck does ununtu simply unsinstall some of my apps without any warning on OS upgrade, are you guys outa your minds???
<ikonia> Bunie_: most windows programs are not open source
<bdi> ikonia: hmm ok...so i dont see what more i can do that change PREFIX = /opt
<stephanb> hi, i got xubuntu 11.10 installed, is there a way to install unity as a second DE, without reinstalling? like is there a metapackage for the unity-desktop
<Bunie_> ikonia: I feel thats an untrue statement :P
<ikonia> Bunie_: any that are, will depend on microsoft libraries/tools that do not exist on windows
<ikonia> Bunie_: ok - well, it's not but if you "feel it's untrue" why are asking if it's possible
<Bunie_> that parts prolly true tho. But its not rlly a "windows program" as it can be compiled for linux too
<ikonia> bdi: it's silly things, like make sure the linker is looking in the right place
<proxx8187> bored
<ikonia> Bunie_: give me an example of what youwant to run
<Bunie_> Random programs, Game servers, etc.
<ikonia> Bunie_: give me an example
<Bunie_> Lolz I cant think of any. like, maybe a world of warcraft server?
<ikonia> Bunie_: ok, is there a Linux version of that ?
<Bunie_> uses the same source for both linux and windows compiles, using a program called cmake
<Bunie_> so i know it can be built for linux
<Bunie_> can linux build the windows version?
<proxx8187> why are you asking such questions when you know the answer... pfff
<ikonia> Bunie_: I've just looked at it, there is a linux version and a microsoft version
<ikonia> Bunie_: they are just in the same source tar ball
<Bunie_> i dunno im just making conversation =x ill just accept the answer as no for now
<ikonia> Bunie_: and no, the linux version cannot build the microsoft platform
<ikonia> Bunie_: the answer is "no"
<Bunie_> Last Resort: Virtual Box <3
<ikonia> Bunie_: if you run Windows in virtual box, sure you can build on that guest
<Bunie_> Man
<Bunie_> Ubuntu knows how to force you to leech their download
<Bunie_> downloading the ISO at 10Kbps
<proxx8187> torrent...................
<auronandace> !torrents | Bunie_
<ubottu> Bunie_: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Bunie_> ill just use a download manager >3>
<Bunie_> nvm its back up now :3
<Bunie_> i would use a torrent but im at like 85%
<Bunie_> cant stop now Lols
<Bunie_> woo, its maxing out my bandwith now. all is well in bunie land
<Middle> Hello! I'm bored so I came here to help some newbies :)
<Middle> Awfully quiet in here...
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
<bahar_> can here anyone tell me a programm to block porn in ubuntu
<Bunie> lol?
<Middle> For your kids?
<ikonia> bahar_: as I've told you 3 times
<auronandace> !info nanny | bahar_
<ubottu> bahar_: nanny (source: nanny): Parental Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 968 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<Middle> ^
<cesarstafe> hi people, I am installing an Ubunty 10.04.4 server and for my surprise there is not a way to install 'sun-java6-jre'
<ikonia> bahar_: you can download public blacklists from the internet, you can then use multiple applications such as squid for example, or just your /etc/hosts file to use them
<Middle> cesarstafe: I believe that is proprietry so you need to download it from sun directly
<chson> cesarstafe: I believe there is a repo you can to get sun-java6 apt-getable
<Bunie> i want to know about how ubuntu updates.
<Bunie> ive been told different things about it
<auronandace> !partner | cesarstafe
<ubottu> cesarstafe: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bahar_> thanks to all for the answers
<cesarstafe> Middle: mmm.. some guys suggest to add a new repo
<Middle> chson: Probably the sun repo (Kinda like for ffcx 8 you need the mozilla repo)
<Bunie> if i install say Ubuntu 11.10 and then 12.04 comes out
<Bunie> what do i do
<cesarstafe> but i did it without luck
<Bunie> apt-get upgrade?
<cesarstafe> I did
<auronandace> Bunie: you can upgrade when it comes out
<Middle> Think so
<ikonia> !upgrade > Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie, please see my private message
<ikonia> Bunie: well documented in the link ubottu just pm'd you
<Middle> Bunie: It will give you an option to upgrade when a new version is dettected
<chson> Middle: probably.. whatever it is it was like the first hit on google.
<ikonia> Middle: no it won't as it's an LTS release
<cesarstafe> I added a report with that ... add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<Bunie> so just apt-get upgrade? D: Just say yes or no ._. lolz
<Middle> ikonia: touche
<auronandace> Bunie: apt-get upgrade installs updates for your current version, it will not upgrade you to the next version
<Bunie> oh
<Bunie> k
<Bunie> ill check the document then
<Bunie> thanks :D
<proxx8187> omg spoonfeeding detected
<FloodBot1> Bunie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cesarstafe> and after that doesn't exist sun-java6-jdk
<auronandace> Bunie: please stop saying lol
<Middle> Any idea what ubottu is written in?
<Bunie> auronandace: Habbit, my apologies ^^
<ikonia> Middle: many language
<technel> When I alt+tab, Unity restarts. Sometimes it fails and window title bars disappear, with the keyboard unusable. There are sporadic references to this on Google with no solutions. What do I do?!
<ikonia> Middle: ooh, sorry ubottu
<ska> How do I do an update, but keep the current kernel? (it wants to install a new kernel-image).
<ikonia> Middle: python
<Bunie> technel: Sounds like a driver issue, but im the noob in the room.
<ikonia> ska: package pinning
<auronandace> technel: compiz is rather buggy
<Middle> cesarstafe: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7u3-download-1501626.html
<technel> Bunie: I'm using the open-source Radeon driver, which is what the Ubuntu wiki recommends for my card (it's listed on the supported cards).
<auronandace> technel: compiz --replace
<ikonia> technel: doens't mean it's "good", it recommends the "best" option not all singing all working option
<cesarstafe> I added a repository with that ... add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<cesarstafe> Middle: ok, I will see how to download it to my server
<Middle> technel: I suggest maybe trying hte proprietry driver, it worked better for me than the community one, I had a 5870
<Middle> cesarstafe: wget <link to the versiojn you want>
<ikonia> cesarstafe: sudo apt-get update - the software from that repo are now visible to you
<Bunie> ikonia: im about to reboot to install ubuntu. If my wireless card doesnt work, what do i do? come back here and cry to you? :3
<ikonia> Bunie: try to fix it with many of the support resources available
<Bunie> but ill be offline.
<technel> auronandace: A cursory web search shows if I remove Compiz, Unity goes too... is that correct?
<cesarstafe> ikonia: I did an apt get update
<proxx8187> bunie: no go google
<ikonia> Bunie: then why ask a silly question ?
<auronandace> Bunie: use the ethernet cable
<cesarstafe> but it didn't bring me the package
<Middle> Bunie: If it doesn't work straight away, it probably will work fine, then get an ethernet cable and ocme back
<Toph2> auronandace,,, i'm having issues with 11.01. After a day of service my computer slows down almost to hanging ans compiz is taking up a lot of the resources,, can I run without compiz and if so, how?
<Bunie> thats actually a good idea, Auron.
<technel> Middle: Hmm, okay, I will give it a go (I have a 6850)
<ikonia> cesarstafe: it does, if you do apt-get update it will update your repo, you can now use the package manager to search for the software you want
<auronandace> technel: unity uses compiz as its window manager, so i guess its true
<Middle> technel: Yeah the proprietry drivers for ATI are still shit but ffor high end cars I think they are a bit better
<ikonia> Middle: no need for that language
<cesarstafe> ikonia: ok, I will try again
<Middle> ikonia: Sorry, we are all adults
<ikonia> Middle: no, we are not, all ages/races/genders in here
<auronandace> Toph2: i use xfce, i don't use unity or compiz
<proxx8187> adult... genders.... lol women arnt adults :P
<auronandace> Toph2: so yes, you can run ubuntu without all the fancy effects
<Toph2> auronandace,,, i should try that,, see if it makes a difference
<Toph2> i don't need the fancy
<Middle> ikonia: I won't swear again but, I stil se it as a ridiculous rule. If I was being offensive to a user of the channel then yes, but that was just a casual use of the language that was clearly more descriptive than offensive
<auronandace> Toph2: unity also has a non-compiz version using qt, unity2d
<cesarstafe> ikonia: nope, after an apt-get update I have searched sun-java6-jdk and nothing appears
<Toph2> auronandace,,, thanks
<Middle> Toph2: You could also try a different Desktop Environment
<auronandace> Toph2: should be available in the login screen
<Middle> cesarstafe: You need to download the version you want from the link I sent you
<ikonia> cesarstafe: do you know if it's in that repo ?
<ikonia> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in oneiric
<ikonia> so it's totally been removed
<Middle> cesarstafe: Because oracle produces it, its not open source
<Middle> cesarstafe: So go and download it from orcales website
<cesarstafe> Middle: yes, I know... Oracle is the responsible for this
<ska> How can I tell system to pick a particular kernel for boot? Edit grub.cfg? or is there a smoother way?
<cesarstafe> ikonia: I am not the only one that doesn't have goog luck with that
<cesarstafe> https://twitter.com/#!/sylvaingarcia/statuses/174949118345609216
<gvo> ska grub or grub2?
<ikonia> cesarstafe: probably because it's been "removed"
<cesarstafe> yes, I hate that
<ska> gvo:  1.98-1ubuntu13 grub
<ikonia> ska: grub2
<Middle> Anyone else dislike grub2, I found grub so easy to edit etc...
<ska> ikonia: grub2 and ?
<Middle> ska: You are using grub2 most likely
<ikonia> Middle: it's not a poll channel, it's a support channel
<ikonia> !grub2 > ska
<ubottu> ska, please see my private message
<ikonia> ska: ubottu's just pm'd you a link that explains how to change grub2 config
<Middle> ikonia: Just light conversation :P
<Fraz> hi
<ikonia> Middle: it's not a chat channel
<Fraz> im new to ununtu/linux and im trying to setup a script to run when i boot
<chmouel> anybody knows why I could not find lxcguest on precise?
<Guest86201> hi everyone, finally get in here
<Fraz> using xintrc
<auronandace> chmouel: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until it is released please
<Middle> Fraz: You can probably set up a startup script from the menu's or using rc.d
<sacarlson> Fraz: another option is cron event with @reboot
<auronandace> !upstart | Fraz
<ubottu> Fraz: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Middle> Fraz: there are a lot of ways, easiest is probably just to do it through a menu item (If you are using desktop edition)
<sunropid> Hello I formatted a partition by mistake (ext3 to ext4), and i have not touched it since then. how can i recover it?
<chmouel> auronandace: cheers
<Bunie> Time to reboot
<Bunie> wish me luck :D
<Bunie> bye guys.
<Middle> Bunie: Bye
<Fraz> yes im using a desktop edition
<auronandace> Bunie: don't need luck, have fun
<Bunie> Lol
<Middle> ^
<Bunie> ONE MORE THING
<Bunie> Ubuntu has Truecrypt yes?
<Middle> It is available
<Bunie> i just remembered all my drives r encrypted >3>
<Middle> I can't say if it is inluceded by default
<ikonia> Bunie: yes, but I'd strongly advice against using it unless you really have to
<gvo> didn't Fraz mention xinitrc?  That's for affecting X behavior.
<ikonia> yes, it has truecrypt
<Bunie> thats going to make this difficult isnt it XD
<Middle> gvo: well spotted
<Bunie> my system drive is encrypted
<ska> I'm simply going to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and move MY kernel entry to the top position.
<Bunie> going to try to shrink it
<Fraz> yes i want to change the mouse sensitivity when i boot up
<ska> I see no other obvious way.
<ikonia> ska: it won't work
<Bunie> prolly ruin my drive. :3 bye guys
<gvo> ska /etc/default/grub
<Middle> Fraz: You may want to look at Xorg.conf
<gvo> That's the file you need to change.
<auronandace> ska: there is also /etc/default/grub that you can alter
<ikonia> ska: the next update you get, it will override it
<Middle> Fraz: Can't you do that from the preferences menu thogh?
<proxx8187> finally hes gone
<ska> ok..
<Fraz> Middle, yeah but its on the lowest setting
<Fraz> the sliders are way down at the bottom
<Middle> Can't you change it?
<Middle> Fraz: So slide them up?
<Fraz> i want to make it less sensitive:P
<Middle> Oh
<ska> gvo: So I edit /etc/default/grub and select the appropriate number for booti?
<Fraz> ive already done it in the terminal but i want to do it auto when i boot
<Middle> Okay urm not sure where Xorg.conf is on Ubuntu but in that file you should be able to edit your X settings
<Fraz> ok cool thanks
<Fraz> ill take a look
<proxx8187> xorg.conf is not used by default, at least not anymore.
<auronandace> Middle: xorg.conf isn't used by default anymore
<Middle> Fraz: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf on FreeBSD, but that may not be of help. And what command did you do to lower the sensitivity?
<gvo> ska edit /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub
<Fraz> hm
<Middle> auronandace: Ah okay scrap that
<Middle> Fraz: Scrap Xorg.conf
<Fraz> yeah i saw
<ezoe> hi. is casper-rw persistent file required for booting from USB flash drive? Ubuntu failed to boot.
<auronandace> Middle: it does depend on your driver though, i think nvidia sticks with a xorg.conf
<ska> gvo: I see in the docs where it allows you to specify the menuentry title as well.
<gvo> Sure
<Fraz> well i have an nvidia card. what does that mean? xorg.conf is used?
<compdoc> Im upgrading a server from 11.04 to 11.10 - wish me luck!
<gvo> Good luck.
<gvo> Don't be surprise if it doesn't work.
<gvo> surprised.
<auronandace> Fraz: if you use the nvidia (not nouveau) driver then most likely yes
<Middle> Fraz: I think it will be easier for you to just add the command you want to run to a startup location, I'm just not entirely sure what Ubuntu uses nowadays
<sacarlson> Fraz: I think the xorg.conf just overrides the default settings as nvidea does when they force there driver to be used instead of default
<auronandace> Fraz: quickest way is to just check in /etc/X11/
<Middle> Does Ubuntu use rc.d and init for startup stuff?
<auronandace> !upstart | Middle
<ubottu> Middle: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Middle> Cheers
<ska> ikonia, gvo, ikonia, auronandace: TY TY TY
<auronandace> ska: no worries :)
<gvo> ska np
<Fraz> auronandace, what am i checking for though lol
<auronandace> Middle: i have no experience with upstart (i prefer the archlinux rc.conf way myself)
<Middle> auronandace: Ah rc.conf that was what I was thinking of
<Middle> auronandace: FreeBSD uses that too :)
<Middle> Fraz: You are looking for a file called Xorg.conf
<sun_devil> My ubuntu email client will not let me send email using google account?
<gvo> Anyone know the reasoning for upstart?  Sys V init has been around well almost forever and works well,.
<Middle> Fraz: It will be in /etc/X11/ IF it exists
<Fraz> oh
<Fraz> yeah its there
<gvo> Middle: that's with a small letter x
<Middle> Fraz: Urm then if you want to try editing it to slow your mouse down then you will need to google modifying xorg.conf to reduce mouse sensitivity
<Fraz> Section "Device"
<Fraz> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<Fraz> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<Fraz> EndSection
<gvo> Fraz it's probably fairly generic.
<FloodBot1> Fraz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Middle> gvo: thanks
<Fraz> thats in that file
<Fraz> sorry
<auronandace> gvo: actually it is X11
<Middle> Fraz: Seach that file for sensitivity
<Fraz> http://pastebin.com/AqGLLiKd << this is all that's in xorg.conf
<gvo> auronandace: yes but not Xorg.conf
<Middle> Fraz: ah okay
<auronandace> gvo: ah, sorry
<c3sso> hello
<Middle> What was the command to get the sensitivity to how you wanted it?
<Middle> howdy
<AminosAmigos> Apple iPad 3 Goes On Sale 8.00 AM Friday 16th March
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: not interested in this channel
<c3sso> uhm, does somebody know: is ist opssible to change the default file open dialog from recently used to last used folder?
<auronandace> AminosAmigos: no adverts please
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: ubuntu technical support discussion please.
<sun_devil> My evolution mail client has unsent messages that it will not send?
<Fraz> xinput --set-prop 8 "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 5
<AminosAmigos> ok just sharing the news ;) sorry
<Middle> Fraz: okay now can you go to Preferences > Startup? Or somehting of that nature?
<ikonia> AminosAmigos: people can read apple.com on their own, thanks
<c3sso> the great zeit geist is, I really do not want it in my file open dialog as default.
<Middle> I would have alos thought that an Ubuntu IRC channel is quite the opposite of apples target market
<Fraz> hm
<Fraz> dont think so
<Fraz> i have looked for a system startup option
<Middle> Fraz: What version are you on?
<Fraz> 11:10
<Fraz> 11.10
<Middle> Fraz: Well 10.10 had an option in Administration > Startup not sure about 11.10... Can't you just Google "Startup programs on ubuntu 11.10"
<auronandace> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<c3sso> it distracts me when when I want to write the address in the address bar, I have to click first before I can write.......
<Middle> auronandace: amen to that, google-fu is the most valuable skill to learn.
<swcdx> just hit control- l
<osse> How can I get the equivalent of the autoscroll feature from Firefox in Chromium?
<gvo> swcdx: is that a one or an ell?
<auronandace> Middle: i prefer duckduckgo :)
<Middle> Fraz:
<Fraz> yep?
<Middle> Fraz: put the command in a file named "startup.sh"
<K1rk|Work> What's the easiest way to resize a partition with ext3 filesystem?  (without gparted, must be cli)
<Middle> Fraz: Then make the first line of that file "#!/bin/bash"
<Middle> Fraz: Then save it, and copy that file to /etc/xdg/autostart/
<proxx8187> and chmod it
<Middle> F^
<gvo> K1rk|Work: parted
<Middle> And test that the script works
<Fraz> thats simalar to what i was asking about earlier
<Middle> Fraz: About the chmod'ing you need to run "chmod +x startup.sh" before copyoing it
<K1rk|Work> gvo: I found parted and I wrote up a script.  It complains at me because there's an ext3 filesystem on the partition...
<gvo> I'd guess you have an error in your script.  parted can resize partitions.
<Whiskey> echo "deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list <---- How do i do to not insert it if its allredy in sources.list?
<K1rk|Work> gvo: It suggests that there are more robust tools, and that it will be removing filesystem resizing support in future releases.
<Middle> auronandace: What is duckduckgo?
<gvo> OK
<auronandace> Middle: a search engine
<proxx8187> anonymous search engine
<proxx8187> lol
<Middle> auronandace: ah lol
<gvo> Middle just go to duckduckgo.com
<proxx8187> i prefer startpage.com though
<waldir> Hi all. How do I connect to a VPN (that was already set up using the graphical network manager) using the command line?
<Middle> gvo: I just duckduckgo'd "wquack"
<K1rk|Work> gvo:
<AminosAmigos> guys you didn't answer osse  :) | How can I get the equivalent of the autoscroll feature from Firefox in Chromium?
<gvo> lol
<K1rk|Work> gvo: http://gopaste.it/pm22
<Middle> Whiskey: Is that command in a script?
<Whiskey> yeh
<Middle> Whiskey: You could grep the file for the string
<sacarlson> Fraz: I see another option used in this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993073  Basically, go to System - Preferences - Sessions.
<sacarlson> On the "Startup Programs" tab, click "Add".
<Middle> Whiskey: Then use an if statement
<Fraz> should i get any message when chmodding it?
<K1rk|Work> gvo: So it seems like parted doesn't want to do it for me...as much as I agree it should work...
<Middle> Fraz: no
<Fraz> ok i think ive done it then
<gvo> K1rk|Work: Hm wasn't aware of that in the mean time this might give you some help http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/resizing-ext3-partitions-with-parted
<Fraz> i guess i reboot now?
<Middle> Did you test the script?
<K1rk|Work> gvo it then complains Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.  Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index, filetype, sparse_super and large_file.  Use tune2fs
<K1rk|Work> or debugfs to remove features.
<ZeusCool> Hi, cp -fR dirpath1 dirpath2 doesn't seem to copy files from one place to the other without asking me for confirmation, what am I doing wrong please?
<Middle> Fraz: Did you test the script?
<gvo> That link will tell you how to disable the journal.
<sun_devil> My evolution mail client has unsent messages that it will not send?  The settings do not seem correct
<Fraz> no. thats why im wondering if i reboot
<K1rk|Work> gvo: Ah I see.
<Fraz> so it starts up?
<K1rk|Work> Thanks, will try that gvo
<bigpapa2011> what's going on everyone
<gvo> np
<Middle> Fraz: Try running the script and seeing if there is an error message?#
<Whiskey> naa
<waldir> Does anyone know how to connect a remote machine to a VPN?
<bigpapa2011> is there a program i can download to make iso's ? i'm on 11.10
<Middle> Fraz: Whiskey I gotta dash, good luck hope you get it solved!
<auronandace> !burn | bigpapa2011
<ubottu> bigpapa2011: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Fraz> cant copy the file to etc/xdg/autostart
<Fraz> permission denied
<bigpapa2011> thanks i'm new to this and lost
<Fraz> thanks middle
<bigpapa2011> been a while since i had to use command's
<bigpapa2011> LOL
<gvo> waldir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<Whiskey> ??
<harry__> are there any books on ubuntu internal  design?
<gvo> waldir it's not the easiest thing you'll ever do.
<auronandace> bigpapa2011: i use xfce so i use xfburn for making/burning iso
<waldir> gvo:  thanks for the pointer! Google wasn't helping me much :(
<sacarlson> bigpapa2011: you want to make an iso with what in it?  custom boot?  copy of a cd/dvd?....
<gvo> np
<bigpapa2011> custom boot from my old vista dvd
<waldir> gvo: but I already have the VPN set up, I just want to connect to it
<bigpapa2011> my gf's computer crashed and she needs the boot setup
<waldir> gvo mind if I pvt you?
<K1rk|Work> gvo: Removing journal didn't fix the error, how can I get a list of enabled features on my fs?
<gvo> K1rk|Work:  try mount
<gvo> waldir go ahead.
<saschxd> good evening
<Fraz> i cant find system>prefersences>sessions
<Fraz> where would i find the equivalent in 11.10
<Guest86201> hi guys, has anyone tried wubi with 11.10 here?
<bigpapa2011> is acetoneISO any good?
<sacarlson> bigpapa2011: what's the custom part?  what is the source from witch it is now?
<bigpapa2011> Cd to Iso
<bigpapa2011> she has a mini laptop no cd'r
<luxius> hello
<Guest86201> wubi always download ISO again. If I disconnect internet, there would be an warning...
<luxius> I am having trouble logging on X11. When I type in my password it starts loading up, blanks out and comes back to the logon screen. What could be wrong? (I tried switching window manager).
<saschxd> how can i add an alias to my username ? as in login with a different username for the same account ?
<auronandace> Guest86201: i don't think many people here use wubi (its more of a try-before-you-dive-in thing)
<Guest86201> luxius, thats cool, u can just use command line, there are also ways of using applications under command line mode
<sacarlson> bigpapa2011: this might work http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2769/ubuntu_how_to_create_iso_image_from_cd_dvd/
<auronandace> !pm | Guest86201
<ubottu> Guest86201: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<luxius> Guest86201, please help me with my problem or leave your remarks for someone who cares about your appreciation of CLI. I know how to use CLI, but I would like X11 to work.
<ikonia> luxius: a common cause of that is a full/non-writeable home directory
<luxius> ikonia, that could be it ...
<luxius> not that I know why it would have happened
<ikonia> luxius: it's not the only cause, but the common cause
<ikonia> luxius: when you login certain files are touched/updated, if there is no space/your user can't write, it can't start the desktop to bombs you out to the login screen
<luxius> ikonia, you're saying disk might be full?
<ikonia> luxius: or the partition your home dir is on, or it has no write access
<luxius> right - what's the command to check that? Disk usage, etc.
<ikonia> luxius: df will show you
<proxx8187> free
<ikonia> luxius: however try to create a file in your home dir
<ikonia> proxx8187: no, that will show you ram
<proxx8187> my bad
<luxius> well, there's plenty of space left on the disk
<saschxd> is it possible to add another alias to a username? like there's long and short name, how could i add a second shortname ?
<luxius> I can create a file in my home dir
<ikonia> saschxd: not really, there is only one field for that
<ikonia> luxius: what is your username ?
<luxius> luxius
<ikonia> luxius: touch /home/luxius/test
<ikonia> luxius: that will create a file called test
<luxius> test is now there
<luxius> I did touch ~/test - but same, yeah? ^^
<saschxd> oh, too bad. ok tyvm
<llutz> luxius: "ls -ld /tmp"
<ikonia> luxius: ok, so that's the most common problem done
<oooaaaooo> hi guys have a problem printing with cups. It says "Unable to write print data: Broken pipe". This is odd because the print manager's print test page function works fine.  Here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/NCeD95C9 . Can someone help me?
<luxius> cool, thanks
<saschxd> ikonia tyvm
<SeySayux> Can I install emacs somehow without practically pulling in an entire X server?
<Fraz> i like the workspace switcher:D
<johnjacobjinger> oooaaaooo: what kind of printer?
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: hl-2270dw
<luxius> is there a log written somewhere that might explain why it jumps back on logon tries? (X11)
<zayan> Hey guys
<Fraz> is it possible to load apps on bootup in specific workspaces?
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: brother
<zayan> need some huge help
<proxx8187> go ahead
<BreoganBard> hi..
<zayan> how do i format a pendrive in ubuntu
<johnjacobjinger> oooaaaooo: is it a USB printer?
<GhostWolf> hi all, i want to install and play a windows game called WoW, lastnight i installed Wine and had issues installing after a certain point, is Wine the best choice for using a windows emulator or should i use something like VMware?
<MonkeyDust> saschxd  there's this http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/142781-setting-alias-user-linux-ubuntu.html
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: no its on the network
<proxx8187> zayan: gparted
<Pici> SeySayux: Have you tried the emacs23-nox package?
<proxx8187> zayan look it up it software center
<BreoganBard> does anyone could help me... how to disable guest session on ubuntu 10.04
<Fraz> didnt they port wow to linux?
<Pici> no
<Fraz> oh
<SeySayux> Pici: oh, okay, thanks :)
<zayan> ok  ill try that out
<auronandace> !appdb | Fraz
<ubottu> Fraz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<johnjacobjinger> oooaaaooo: what are you using for the protocol for printing...   LPR, appsocket (9100), ipp?
<jameslordhz> hi all
<justalek> i have ubuntu 11.10 and windows. The problem is when Im choose windows7loader from splash boot screen, it cannot boot win
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: appsocket
<justalek> it just do nothing
<jameslordhz> anybody here use vnc server?
<_Marcus> Hello jameslordhz
<johnjacobjinger> ok can u do me a favor... try telneting into the printer
<saschxd> MonkeyDust i don't need an alias for a command but thx anyway
<jameslordhz> _Marcus hi, dude
<johnjacobjinger> jameslordhz: i have
<_Marcus> justalek: This sounds like a Windows problem. Try ##windows
<ixiaqla> Hello. Recently I can only see black screens on my x11vnc connection. The connection is good, I can control the mouse, the cursor changes based on what we hover over, but all I see is black. Anyone know how to fix this?
<jameslordhz> why i cannot see my head bar when i use vnc?
<BreoganBard> ... how to disable guest session on ubuntu 10.04 .... please?
<GhostWolf> um auronandace it was me that asked about Wine, and that doesn't answer my question, i want to know the 2 i mention which one is better
<jameslordhz> vnc's bug or ubuntu's bug?
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: ill have to go offline. I havent used telnet in a long time. is this sufficient : telnet IP:port
<luxius> ikonia, I can log on as a guest. Can you hint me on what's next to bug hunt?
<auronandace> GhostWolf: wine is not an emulator, it is a compatibility layer, using a vm for gaming isn't going to work well, performance will be awful
<johnjacobjinger> jameslordhz: right click on the title bar and see if there's an option in there for seeing the controls
<johnjacobjinger> jameslordhz: dont rmemebe rthe exact name
<ikonia> luxius: got to be a file in your home directory can't be updated
<johnjacobjinger> oooaaaooo: depends what you are doing it from.. but yes on ubuntu that should work... why do u need to go offline tho?
<ikonia> luxius: if the guest user works, then it must be something specific to your home directory
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: its on a different network
<GhostWolf> auronandace, not what i was told by people who used vmware, but what would be your suggestion then?
<luxius> .ICEauthority maybe, ikonia ? ^^
<johnjacobjinger> interesting... ok
<luxius> ikonia, it mentioned that file trying to use one of the windows managers
<auronandace> GhostWolf: if you check the appdb, which ubootu linked to, it would tell you how well wine supports wow
<johnjacobjinger> and is ur cups server on the same network as that printer?
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger dude, the head bar is just black, i cannot say any control button, but they are there
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: yes
<ikonia> luxius: what file
<auronandace> GhostWolf: if you are asking for my experience then i can only say i don't do much gaming
<luxius> ikonia, .ICEauthority
<ikonia> luxius: is that file in your home dir
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: brb
<luxius> ikonia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841457 <--- someone else mentioning this
<GhostWolf> auronandace, i fgiured that but i had a problem installing from a certain point using wine, maybe cause i don't know how to use wine, i always end up having problems last time i used wine few years ago
<luxius> ikonia, as I said, one of the window managers mention that file when trying to log on, the others don't mention it ... just goes black.
<dragongallz> irc.OpenJoke.org
<luxius> ikonia, but I don't know what that file is or does.
<ikonia> luxius: is that file there?
<luxius> it is there, yes
<auronandace> GhostWolf: the appdb and #winehq can help with any wine specific questions
<ikonia> luxius: check the permissions on it
<hp> siemka
<chops-stick> i live in india soon our cable is getting digital can some1 help me
<luxius> -rw------- 1 luxius luxius 0 2012-03-12 18:18 .ICEauthority
<GhostWolf> auronandace, and is the #winehq in this server?
<hp> jest ktoś
<ikonia> chops-stick: what do you need help with ?
<auronandace> GhostWolf: yes, on freenode
<hp> polska.
<chops-stick> metv will work with ubuntu-12.04
<hp> hello
<chops-stick> ?
<GhostWolf> ok i'll ask them
<ikonia> chops-stick: metv ?
<hp> hello
<chops-stick> i have internal tvtuner card
<Majed> Hi
<luxius> ikonia, that was the line you wanted?
<ikonia> chops-stick: ok, does it work with ubuntu now?
<ikonia> luxius: what ?
<auronandace> chops-stick: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until release please
<chops-stick> metv supposed to be a digital tv app for ubuntu?
<luxius> ikonia: -rw------- 1 luxius luxius 0 2012-03-12 18:18 .ICEauthority
<ikonia> luxius: oh, I see it
<ikonia> luxius: yes, that should be fine in terms of permissions
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger see this pic, http://i.imgur.com/JQMtw.png
<luxius> thought so =)
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger vnc seems broken:(
<ikonia> luxius: compare it against the guys user if you are in any doubt
<chops-stick> tvtime used to work with my existing card now its not working since natty .,......i tried many tricks....all failed
<luxius> ikonia, what guy? =)
<ikonia> luxius: have a compare against your directories and .$something files
<Islam> how to get platalk installed on wine, I already have it installed but it doesnt work it gives me an error ?
<luxius> okay, will do
<ikonia> luxius: "guest" not guy
<johnjacobjinger> jameslordhz: what are u missing?
<auronandace> !appdb | Islam
<chops-stick> iam using natty guys
<ubottu> Islam: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger missing what?
<johnjacobjinger> jameslordhz: that looks normal
<auronandace> chops-stick: natty is 11.04
<johnjacobjinger> btw this is ubuntu channel not windows
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger maybe miss some fonts, but i have installed for it:(
<johnjacobjinger> i guess i dont see any issue jameslordhz thats what vnc looks like for me
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger cannot see close , maxamize and minimal button:(
<Bunie> Hey guys
<Bunie> "Boot Error"?
<johnjacobjinger> oh i thought u cut those off
<luxius> ikonia, but when I try and logon on with "ubuntu" as window manager it says "could not update blah blah .ICEauthority"
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger and cannot see title name
<johnjacobjinger> oh wait i see the red
<johnjacobjinger> lol
<Bunie> auronandace: you still here?
<ikonia> luxius: ok, so it's telling you the problem there,
<johnjacobjinger> what happens if you change the display resolution or color options of the vnc viewer
<Bunie> or ikonia?
<ikonia> luxius: you need to look at why it can't update it
<auronandace> Bunie: yes
<Bunie> it tells me "Boot Error"
<johnjacobjinger> weclome back oooaaaooo1
<Bunie> Though the usb works fine in my other PC
<ikonia> Bunie: what ?
<ikonia> luxius: remove the file and let the window manage gcreate a new one
<Bunie> and its the same USB i used to install Windows 7 on this one
<ikonia> Bunie: I thought you where doing an install ?
<Bunie> I was.
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger dude, when u open a web page using firefox, u can see the title on head bar, understand?
<luxius> ikonia, just read that in a forum thread, trying ... (thanks)
<Bunie> install from a usb
<ikonia> Bunie: then why are you talking about usb's
<Bunie> using lili
<ikonia> sorry, that's your problem to make a working usb stick
<ikonia> !install | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Bunie: there is a good doc in that link
<Bunie> ikonia: i made a working usb stick
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: i tried the telnet and it said connected. I even printed out a pdf. It worked. The only difference with this pdf is that its a smaller file. It seems to screw up when I try to print larger files. The one that failed was >200 K
<Bunie> my laptop is running it right now
<ikonia> Bunie: well, you've not as it's says "boot error"
<Bunie> but my desktop wont =/
<ikonia> Bunie: ok - so what is the exact error on your desktop
<johnjacobjinger> jameslordhz: yes i understand what u are saying now looking at the pic... i'm saying what happens when you change your color options of the vnc viwer to less colors
<Bunie> im burning a CD Now anyways. if it says Boot Error ill cry
<Bunie> ikonia "Boot Error". I press any key and it just repeats
<Bunie> until i remove the key and it boots as usual
<johnjacobjinger> the reason why is cuz that happens to me when i use vnc with win7 sometimes... i cnt see tabs or certain things
<ikonia> Bunie: why do you have the USB disk in ?
<johnjacobjinger> and it has to do with the VNC driver
<luxius> ikonia, that did the trick. Thanks a lot for your assistance!
<ikonia> Bunie: if you've done an install why are you leaving the usb stick in ?
<ikonia> luxius: no problem
<ikonia> luxius: you solved it yourself rewally
<ikonia> really
<Islam> any body have any idea how to solve a wine problem not working with paltalk messenger
<Bunie> ikonia: Its a usb installer. it doesnt work onmy desktop tho
<Bunie> it works on my laptop
<ikonia> Islam: the guys in #winehq probably
<Xabster> Can I tell Ubuntu 11.10 to disconnect from the wireless when there's a wired connection? .. And still auto-connect like normal
<johnjacobjinger> oooaaaooo1: hmmm interesting... what happens when u print direct without going through cups
<luxius> ikonia, partly, but you were the right kind of support. I don't know all the commands by heart =)
<Bunie> wich makes it seem like my desktop isnt compatable, however, i installed win7 from usb just yesterday
<luxius> ikonia, as an old Windoze user all those permissions and what not is "handled" (or rather not) by the system ^^
<ikonia> luxius: not a problem, glad you are working
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: i think i only have the cups driver
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger the problem still exists
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: i can check the website, see if they have a non cups driver
<Bunie> burning the disk using my terrible disk drive and my only CD-R
<Bunie> wish me luck again xD
<johnjacobjinger> oooaaaooo1: can u try from a PC and use the pc version
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i've just installed Ubuntu 11.10, and it asked me to install some drivers for the gfx card I think. That failed, and I rebooted, and basically ive logged in, and its come to a screen with just File, Edit, View, Go, Bookmarks etc, no menus and so forth. Any ideas please?
<jameslordhz> oooaaaooo1 hi
<johnjacobjinger> just trying to see if the printer is messed up
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: you mean a windows machine?
<johnjacobjinger> yes oooaaaooo1
<johnjacobjinger> set up a direct connection and try printing
<johnjacobjinger> see if that works
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: like a usb connection
<johnjacobjinger> no direct tcp/ip
<louder> hi everybody
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: ok well ill go try it
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: brb
<louder> is there a way to set a wider screen resolution?? currently the appearance settings only offers 1024x600
<johnjacobjinger> oooaaaooo1: does this only happen with larger than like 200k documents?
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: seems like it
<jameslordhz> oh, hell
<Skribe> has anyone ever had an issue connecting to xrdc after running x11vnc server?
<oooaaaooo1> johnjacobjinger: alright brb
<luxius> louder, should be possible to set up a resolution that both gfx card and monitor supports.
<luxius> louder, so I am guessing either your monitor or gfx driver isn't up to date?
<BreoganBard> does anyone could help me... how to disable guest session on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<louder> luxius: how can i check the gfx driver
<luxius> BreoganBard, http://hmontoliu.blogspot.com/2011/10/disable-guest-sesson-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<BreoganBard> luxius:  thank you
<Skribe> has anyone ever had an issue connecting to xrdc after running x11vnc server?
<llutz> BreoganBard: sudo apt-get purge gdm-guest-session
<Calinou> louder: install propretary drivers
<louder> graphic card is Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<bilegt> My ubuntu frequently loses internet connection over wifi
<Calinou> ^ integrated
<luxius> louder, in a terminal (CLI) try 'lshw' (list hardware)
<Calinou> you can't go far with integrated graphic cards
<Calinou> bilegt: what adapter are you using, if any
<Calinou> also, do you really need to use wifi?
<BreoganBard> llutz: thank you too
<Xabster> Can I tell Ubuntu 11.10 to disconnect from the wireless when there's a wired connection? .. And still auto-connect like normal
<bilegt> disabling ipv6 will solve it ??
<louder> do i get the same output with lspci??
<Calinou> IPv6 still isn't finished
<Calinou> don't expect it to be stable
<johnjacobjinger> ipv6 is obsolete anywas
<luxius> well, I don't believe the IPv6 is causing WiFi to studder
<johnjacobjinger> ;-)
<luxius> it's because WiFi studders
<luxius> either the adapter or the connection point is having overflow and restarts
<MonkeyDust> wifi is less stable than ethernet
<luxius> bilegt, try with a cable, if that solves the problem you have found the cause
<Skribe> has anyone ever had an issue connecting to xrdc?
<bilegt> Calinou: yeah, my brother and I share our internet via wifi
<bilegt> Calinou: Virtual Wifi hotspot
<luxius> louder, lspci does "list pci", so no =)
<MonkeyDust> !info xrdc
<Calinou> HOTSPOT, lol
<ubottu> Package xrdc does not exist in oneiric
<Calinou> MonkeyDust: that's normal
<Skribe> im using ubu 10.04
<Skribe> have an issue connecting to my target machine after running x11vnc
<Skribe> after a reboot, xrdc works fine
<Skribe> and stops working as soon as i run x11
<MonkeyDust> Calinou  i know it's normal
<MonkeyDust> but other people seem to take wifi for granted
<luxius> wifi is good for semi-stable areas, like the bus or the train. At home only CAT-5+ works -.-
<louder> luxius: under category display, using lshw the device product is Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i've just installed Ubuntu 11.10, and it asked me to install some drivers for the gfx card I think. That failed, and I rebooted, and basically ive logged in, and its come to a screen with just File, Edit, View, Go, Bookmarks etc, no menus and so forth. Any ideas please?
<Bunie> Disk ruined =/
<Bunie> "Error writing data"
<Bunie> i guess no ubuntu for me :D
<ikonia> oh dear
<luxius> louder, it should tell you which driver it uses
<Bunie> sucks, i really wanted to try it lol
<ikonia> Bunie: unlucky
<luxius> louder, from there you go forum hunting for more info, which driver should you use, etc =)
<Bunie> any other way to install ubuntu? witchcraft?
<Bunie> lol =/
<ikonia> Bunie: nope
<luxius> Bunie, did you try 2x speed?
<Bunie> my minimum was 4x speed, wich i used
<johnjacobjinger> Bunie what about USB?
<luxius> some medias are crappy and need min speed
<luxius> like the ones I'm using, Princo >_<
<Bunie> johnjacobjinger: Tried it first. says "Boot Error"
<Bunie> the usb boots fine on my other computer
<johnjacobjinger> Bunie: does the machine support booting from USB?
<johnjacobjinger> oh interesting
<johnjacobjinger> what kind of machine?
<Bunie> johnjacobjinger: i installed win7 thru usb yesterday
<Bunie> ancient emachines
<luxius> Bunie, my gf even has a portable HDD that can act as a USB boot device. You wouldn't happen to have one of those? ^^
<Bunie> I do, but i cant format it, and its encrypted with truecrypt
<johnjacobjinger> Bunie u could in theory try to net install it but it isnt easy
<luxius> nvm then :P
<Bunie> any way to like
<Bunie> use wubi to install the installer?
<Bunie> and then from in wubi install? XD
<ikonia> wubi only does a wubi install
<luxius> Bunie, no
<luxius> Bunie, you need "root access" to the MBR and other stuff to install a new OS
<louder> luxius, found the driver, but i guess if the card is compatible the propietary driver should be on the official repos, therefore the device will be upgraded automatically??
<Bunie> okay so how about
<Bunie> my cd didnt burn properly. but if it boots, can i do the command thingy to install from my usb?
<luxius> loucal, no. Proprietary drivers are often copyrighted, which makes it a no-go for Debian.
<ikonia> Bunie: no
<Bunie> why not D:
<luxius> sorry, louder
<ikonia> Bunie: because you can't
<Bunie> linux is supposed to be able to do things.
<ikonia> Bunie: it is
<Bunie> i cant use the CD as a boot method for the USB?
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger dude, x11vnc works well
<Bunie> dont ppl actually do that regularly?
<ikonia> Bunie: but you can't just make things up say "it should be able to do that because it's linux"
<ikonia> Bunie: no.
<louder> driver=i915
<luxius> Bunie - you can
<Bunie> i know ppl used to use floppy disks to boot from usb drives
<ikonia> Bunie: the install CD is not boot media, it's a full desktop system that needs to uncompress it's self into specific locations
<louder> luxius driver=i915
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger vncserver cannot show the head bar:(
<luxius> Bunie - if you can boot the CD and edit the scripts to use the USB as repository
<Bunie> the cd failed burning about 80% in
<Bunie> >3<
<Bunie> 88%
<johnjacobjinger> jameslordhz: yea i guess i'm out of ideas... i can only think it's an issue with the generic graphics driver vnc uses
<ikonia> luxius: how are you going to edit the sripts on a read only media that's corrupt ?
<luxius> louder, sorry, I don't know anything about on-board gfx chips, and less about intel gfx xD
<nstridesout> Guys, i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and my system became slow. what can i do?
<luxius> ikonia, you aren't - I was thinking about editing the scripts before you burn them ;)
<ikonia> luxius: how are you going to use the usb stick as a repository when the repo software are in squash fs format and will need decompressing
<LiNuX`sup> ok so I completely failed at trying to get gnome3 working. I tried a new account. I uninstalled unity/gnome/compiz then installed gnome fresh and I still can't load gnome3... gnome classic works fine and the popups seems to be gnome3 looking, but I can't get the ui
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger why x11vnc works well then?
<_Marcus> nstridesout: It just became slow?
<luxius> ikonia, okay, you win - I know too little about the builds xD
<Bunie> any chance ill get to a live desktop with 88% burned?
<luxius> Bunie, listen to ikoinia :P
<ikonia> Bunie: no
<nstridesout> _marcus: the loading is really slow
<ikonia> Bunie: and even if you did, it would so you no good
<_Marcus> nstridesout: I am not familiar with 11.04. Does it not have Unity?
<nstridesout> _Marcu:the booting process i mean
<johnjacobjinger> not sure jameslordhz
<jameslordhz> johnjacobjinger newbie, go home:)
<_Marcus> nstridesout: Oh. I have no idea then. Disable some things that load at startup?
<johnjacobjinger> ummm excuse me?
<luxius> ikonia, isn't there a mini dist he can try burning and then upgrade with apt-get?
<louder> what's the gfx? sorry newish on this kind of issues
<Bunie> Last crazy idea. any way i can create a fat32 partition on my hdd, copy the CD contents to it, and apply a boot sector?
<luxius> louder, graphics
<jameslordhz> i am kidding , dude:)
<ikonia> luxius: no, there is a net installer but if he a.) can't burn a CD b.) will need to setup a full net install process
<ikonia> Bunie: no
<johnjacobjinger> Bunie: if you can boot from a gparted disk sure
<nstridesout> anybody upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10? My system's boot process is slower!!! help
<louder> but the intel graphic cards are compatible, arent they?
<ikonia> johnjacobjinger: sorry, no he can't
<luxius> louder, yes
<johnjacobjinger> bunie u could take the HD oout of the machine connect it to a USB adapter to make it external then boot from gparted on another cd
<ikonia> johnjacobjinger: and how would he do the install from there ?
<luxius> louder, I just don't know which you should use. In my case it's Radeon 300 (9500 Pro), and it has a FREE linux driver installed. I can install the ATI driver on top, if I sign the copyright agreement, to get more juice out of the card. As is I don't need wild 3D, so I don't care.
<Dynamit> It was a long time ago i upgraded from 11.04-11.10 so i can't remember if i my boot was slower after the upgrade sorry nstridesout
<louder> luxius, the issue is that im currently using a different screen resolution than the native one (1024x600) and can only use 4/5 parts of the screen with the mouse
<Bunie> There has to be a way for me to get ubuntu =[
<nstridesout> Dynamit:what're u using now?
<ikonia> Bunie: yes, use the official/supported/documented methods
<luxius> louder, and you can't change it in display settings in the control panel?
<Bunie> some kind of wubi witchcraft =/
<ikonia> Bunie: no
<Bunie> install to wubi, use gparted
<Bunie> idk ._.
<ikonia> Nisstyre: no
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Bunie: no
<Bunie> lolz
<Bunie> im using a diff pen drive maker. the one listed on the ubuntu downloads page
<Bunie> tho the other one worked on my other pc so i dont see how it will help
<louder> luxius, i changed it using a program - jupiter. 10.1 inches screen, it really widens the space with 1024x768
<Dynamit> nstridesout 11.10 but it was too long ago i upgraded from 11.04
<nstridesout> some help guys, my system is slower when booting after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<johnjacobjinger> ikonia if he had a second machine could he not install using debootstrap?
<louder> the program is called jupiter, and the screen is 10.1 inches
<ikonia> johnjacobjinger: so have you checked any of this before making these suggestions, and keeping in mind this is a pretty over the top suggestion to do an install rather than "just burn the CD correctly"
<luxius> louder, sorry, I don't know. Hope you find a fix, though =)
<Dynamit> nstridesout do you have the latest Kernel and have loading the newest one?
<johnjacobjinger> ikonia... i am asking a question... not offereing a suggestion
<nstridesout> i think i do
<johnjacobjinger> i asked if he could use the debootstrap method which is covered by the ubuntu docs
<Bunie> ikonia: it failed 88% in, i had nothing to do with it. my CD drive sucks.
<johnjacobjinger> to install without a CD
<nstridesout> dynamit: i think i do b'se i am fully uptodate
<Bunie> BUT MY OTHER PC HAD ONE! Too bad i dont have any more CD's
<louder> luxius, thanx anyway
<ikonia> Bunie: ok, so there is your problem
<ikonia> Bunie: you need to a.) source a CD drive that works b.) buy more blank media
<nstridesout> dynamit:not so sure...!!!
<dawne_p> http://scottlinux.com/2011/01/19/thunderbird-recover-email-password/  Anyone know how to turn the passwords I find into something I can read?
<Bunie> im gonna try this usb, brb.
<R3db3ard> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<LiNuX`sup> ok so I completely failed at trying to get gnome3 working. I tried a new account. I uninstalled unity/gnome/compiz then installed gnome fresh and I still can't load gnome3... gnome classic works fine and the popups seems to be gnome3 looking, but I can't get the ui
<louder> luxius, is there a site where linux drivers are listed for different devices?? remember found one for wifi cards, but dont know about graphics
<afd> can anyone recommend a pdf converter? I need to turn it in to something editable (I use LibreOffice and Writer doesn't seem to open it correctly)
<johnjacobjinger> pdf converter?
<johnjacobjinger> to convert docs into pdf?
<LiNuX`sup> pdf editor
<luxius> louder, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<afd> other way - pdf to .doc / similar
<LiNuX`sup> inkscape
<johnjacobjinger> oh i see
<johnjacobjinger> u need an OCR
<LiNuX`sup> ocreader
<johnjacobjinger> something that can read the PDF and use OCR to recognize the text and make it text for .doc
<afd> cheers guys! *goes investigating*
<KM0201> then you can use the "Print to PDF" function, if you want to keep it a pdf
<johnjacobjinger> ocrreader might do the trick
<R3db3ard> i prefer foxit reader
<Fyodorovna> LiNuX`sup, removing unity/gnome/compiz is not advised this a fresh install?
<Bunie> Okay so looking at this CD it burned, its totally ruined lol and my disk drive wont even read disks, so thats out of the question now =/
<LiNuX`sup> no it's not I'm avoiding doing a fresh install Fyodorovna
<LiNuX`sup> I have way too many programs and other things to want to do that
<LiNuX`sup> I'm just finding gnome 3 to be more productive for how I work and what I do
<Fyodorovna> LiNuX`sup, then reinstall all you have removed.
<LiNuX`sup> I did that and still :(
<Bunie> any way to install grub and boot usb thru it?
<Bunie> ><
<LiNuX`sup> gnome classic works fine, gnome 3 tries to load it's toolbar but then fails and loads the basic unity one
<Fyodorovna> LiNuX`sup, that's all I can suggest.
<LiNuX`sup> well thanks, I guess I'll wait for someone that has run into the issue
<LiNuX`sup> bunie unetbootin
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: yeah works flawlessly on a win7 boot with win7 drivers connected directly via tcpip port
<Bunie> LiNuX`sup: Wont boot from usb
<Bunie> no idea why. it boots windows from usb fine
<oooaaaooo> johnjacobjinger: you there man?
<kmels> hello, I'm trying to setup a wifi printer, the printer prints the connection info but I can't ping it with ubuntu
<Whiskey> Anyone good on batch try to do / 1="1 2 3 4": read | 1 2; and get 1 2 in var $1 / and 3 4 in var $2
<LiNuX`sup> bunie: have you tried selecting a boot device on startup or are you just pluging it in and praying?
<kmels> (I tried searching for it using the Printer with the appropriate ip of course)
<guestnumber1221> Hi there people! I'm on natty, and I've noticed that some fonts in certain apps look weird compared to system apps. Here's an example: http://i.imgur.com/BBQ7x.png
<Bunie> LiNuX`sup: i have.. it says "Boot Error"
<Bunie> and continues to say that until i remove the usb
<LiNuX`sup> try unetbootin
<Bunie> ive tried two different usb makers, both work on my other PC's but not this one
<kmels> guestnumber1221, I think there's a key you can set on gnome-settings
<jrib> Whiskey: sounds like a job for awk, though I'm not sure I follow exactly what you want to do
<guestnumber1221> kmels: There is? Could you please find it? It's been bugging me for days.
<Whiskey> i try to read from "1 2 3 4" and make the frist two to come in to one var and the other 3 4 to another
<Whiskey> but the text can be anything
<MonkeyCantSwim> I am looking for some software to design a few simple UML diagrams with UML notation (not crowsfeet or chens notation) could anyone point me in the right direction
<jrib> Whiskey: yes, use awk or cut
<MonkeyCantSwim> please dont make me go use windows and buy some crappy software
<Whiskey> jrb can you show me an example i don´t now how to use any of those stuff
<kmels> guestnumber1221, gconf-editor, /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/yourprofile/font
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i've just installed Ubuntu 11.10, and it asked me to install some drivers for the gfx card I think. That failed, and I rebooted, and basically ive logged in, and its come to a screen with just File, Edit, View, Go, Bookmarks etc, no menus and so forth. Any ideas please?
<Bunie> okay so my plan is. install wubi, use wubi to make a Fat32 partition. Copy the CD Contents into the partition. mark the partition active. apply bootloader. cross fingers.
<Bunie> Any flaws in my plan?
<jrib> Whiskey: cut -d' ' -f1,2 <<< "1 2 3 4"
<guestnumber1221> kmels: Oh, I think you got me wrong. You see on that screenshot the font in Firefox was wider than the one in Terminal. (the menu bar: File, Edit... etc.). That's what I'm asking.
<hp> sima
<hp> siema
<hp> kto tu jest
<Psychoactive> hey people
<Psychoactive> i need little help
<hp> hej
<kmels> guestnumber1221, oh I see, and did you confirm firefox font and gnome-terminal font were the same?
<Psychoactive> with ratbox ircd
<Pici> !pl | hp
<ubottu> hp: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
 * Bunie cries ._.
<Psychoactive> how i can make it run
<Psychoactive> at startup
<Psychoactive> ?
<hp> i from poland
<hp> hello
<guestnumber1221> kmels: Well, see that's the thing, I think it's Sans and the system is using the font 'Ubuntu'. But I could be wrong. There is no font config for Firefox only, that I've found, however.
<hp> Mikero
<Whiskey> jrb
<Whiskey> it will never work
<Whiskey> the actully text i try to do it on is
<Whiskey> 1="grep -iq squeeze-backports /etc/apt/sources.list || echo "deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list` `sudo apt-get update` `sudo apt-get install swig`"
<hp> what the fack
<Psychoactive> anyone can help me?
<Whiskey> etch ` ` shuld be in a own arg
<hp> yes
<Whiskey> lol
<Whiskey> var
<hp> lol
<hp> lol
<hp> lol
<Psychoactive> hp, how to make the ircd to run at startup?
<FloodBot1> hp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Whiskey: use a pastebin
<hp> jest ktoś z polski
<hp> ...:(
<mneptok> hp: this is a support channel in English. ask or answer questions only.
<hp> :(
<hp> :(
<FloodBot1> hp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<louder> luxius, The Acer Aspire One has been awarded the status of Certified on Ubuntu 32-bit.
<mneptok> !pl > hp
<ubottu> hp, please see my private message
<Whiskey> jrb? why for one line?
<mtrd`> hello. i'm trying to use ffmpeg, is this a right place to ask for help ?
<hp> right now
<webnet_> mtrd`, is it on ubuntu?
<jrib> Whiskey: you seem to have unmatched quotes...
<mtrd`> webnet_, yes.
<webnet_> then yes. lol
<webnet_> whats your issue
<mtrd`> okay, i'm trying to convert .XA files into mp3s, but i can't get the right syntax
<Whiskey> yhe
<louder> which means that all devices in my laptop are fully supported, but also means that my screen resolutions is hard to change from the way it is configured by default!
<Whiskey> but it won´t work anyways :)
<hp> hey
<c3sso> uhm, does somebody know: is it possible to change the default file open dialog from recently used to last used folder?
<hp> write
<jrib> Whiskey: thus I'm asking you that paste what you actually want to do on a pastebin
<webnet_> mtrd`, im assuming you are using command line?
<hp> siema
<hp> siema
<hp> siema
<FloodBot1> hp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> s/that/to
<mtrd`> webnet_, that's right
<Whiskey> yeh if i do as i show
<webnet_> mtrd`, are you using ffmpg throung something like sox?
<Whiskey> 1= "this one this two this trhee" it won´t now when i split it that it shuld take two or more words/arguments as one var
<hp> look me
<mneptok> hp: this is a support channel in English. ask or answer questions only.
<jrib> Whiskey: like I said, use cut or awk
<mtrd`> webnet_, not at all, just a standard command line.. not sure about what is sox..
<webnet_> !ask | hp
<ubottu> hp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Whiskey> jrb, as i sad i don´t know how to use it for my needs
<Whiskey> what was why i asked how to do it
<jrib> Whiskey: cut -d' ' -f1,2 <<< "1 2 3 4"
<jrib> Whiskey: cut -d' ' -f1,2 <<< "this one this two this three"
<webnet_> mtrd`, sox is SOund eXchange. its like a swiss army knife of audio manipulation from command line
<Whiskey> i don´t get
<webnet_> mtrd`, it can do alot of stuff that ffmpg cant and allows more functionality
<zykotick9> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 92 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Whiskey> is 1 and 2 the vars you create?
<jrib> Whiskey: run the command, read the man page, all should become clear
<ukchris_> hi all, i use putty on a windows machine to remote desktop into another machine/network.  is the same possible from ubuntu, perhaps using WINE, to a windows remote desktop?
<webnet_> thankyou zykotick9 i learn that ubottu has a new factoid every day
<webnet_> that i didnt know about
<jrib> Whiskey: the COMMAND <<< "string" syntax you can just view as shorthand for echo "string" | COMMAND
<mtrd`> webnet_, seems like ffmpeg can do that conversion, so if you know a bit about the syntax, i'il be glad :)
<_Marcus> webnet_: Type "/msg ubottu factoids" and you will be provided with a link to all of the factoids
<mtrd`> i'm a little too lazy to install sox, but i'll try it someday
<zykotick9> webnet_: "!info foo" show version info for any package in ubuntu repos
<Whiskey> oooo :D
<Whiskey> thats actully works :D
<Whiskey> thx :D
<Whiskey> i hope
<Whiskey> _D
<webnet_> zykotick9, cool thanks for the info :D
<webnet_> _Marcus, thanx :D
<webnet_> mtrd`, im not totally sure how to use ffmpg on its own. perhaps someone else can help?
<mtrd`> webnet_, thank you though :)
<Whiskey> jrb
<Whiskey> what did i do wrong
<ukchris> grrr wifi :)
<Benkinooby> hi, a friend asked me to recover data from a formatted hdd... can i ask here or should i go to offtopic?
<webnet_> mtrd`, no. sorry i couldnt help more
<Benkinooby> it's not really ubuntu related
<webnet_> *no prob
<Psychoactive> who can help me people?
<Psychoactive> i need to run ratbox ircd at startup
<zykotick9> mtrd`: do you have mplayer installed?  does it play the XA file? if so "mplayer -ao pcm -vo null foo.xa" should create a WAV output that you could encode to MP3 - OGG is better ;)
<webnet_> Benkinooby, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Psychoactive> i have added it path to /etc/rc.local
<webnet_> Benkinooby, #hardware can probably help too
<Psychoactive> but it does not run
<mtrd`> zykotick9, trying it ! thanks :)
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/DxXkOk6V <--- jrb
<Psychoactive> what i do wrong?
<zul0> Hi, why in ubuntu i cant get full internet speed but in windows work great? what i should do?
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/DxXkOk6V <--- "jrib"
<johnjacobjinger> huh?
<Benkinooby> webnet_, ok, thank you
<webnet_> zul0, why version of ubu?
<zul0> 10.04
<webnet_> Benkinooby, np :)
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: what are u using to base ur internet speed off of
<dagerik> zul0: How do you measure the speeds?
<jrib> Whiskey: what is your end-goal?
<zykotick9> ignarps: zul0
<zul0> dagerik, im triying with some webs to check this..
<johnjacobjinger> i should have phrased that question the same as dagerik
<Whiskey> o sorry
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: what website you testing ur speeds with
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/ixNAd4cx
<zul0> speetest dot net
<ha1dfo> hi, I don't know if this is the appropriate channel, but I want to preseed debconf for mysql-server-5.1, but having trouble: I can see my vars in debconf db, but mysql still asks for root password
<zul0> johnjacobjinger, i dont understand your question. sorry for my bad english xd
<dagerik> zul0: speedtest.net?
<zul0> yes dagerik
<jrib> Whiskey: I don't think you can define 1 that way.  If you put "echo $1" in line 5, does it actually show what you expect for the contents of1?
<zul0> an others similar webs..
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: so u r testing with speedtest.net... ok  how different are the results zul0
<dagerik> zul0: Works fine here. You must be mistaken.
<Whiskey> qwll
<jrib> Whiskey: there's probably a nicer way to accomplish what you actually want to accomplish, try #bash
<Whiskey> well try run it, it errors on first line
<zul0> in windows with wired connection i got 48-50 mbps
<jrib> Whiskey: but you should state what you actually want to accomplish and neglect these specific questions you are asking about initially
<zul0> in ubuntu my max speed was 10 mbps xd
<Bunie> Kay time to install a new CD Drive.
<Bunie> new/old
<Bunie> be back later.
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: maybe ur NIC is not functioning in full duplex
<Bunie> ._.
<FloodBot1> Bunie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mtrd`> zykotick9, doesn't seem to work, output file has no length
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: are you in ubuntu right now?
<Whiskey> jrib i told that allredy
<dagerik> zul0: Maybe your ubuntu is using a wifi instead of wired. I am just guessin.g
<zul0> johnjacobjinger, let me check my card model. i think it has 100mbps support
<jrib> Whiskey: no, why do you want to create this script?
<zul0> yes johnjacobjinger im now in ubuntu
<johnjacobjinger> zu10 just cuz it supports it doesnt mean ubuntu is using it
<zykotick9> ha1dfo: just a comment - mysql password and packages can certainly cause issues.  i have a package that has to reset the mysql user password everytime it updates - breaking the program in the process.  until i reset that password.  good luck.
<zul0> dagerik, i check it. wifi adapter is disabled.
<zykotick9> mtrd`: can mplayer play it?  "mplayer foo.xa"
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: Are you using Ubuntu right now?
<zul0> yes johnjacobjinger
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: go to the terminal and type this:   dmesg | grep -i duplex
<johnjacobjinger> then tell me what the output says zul0
<zykotick9> mtrd`: i'm not familiar with xa so really have no idea of it's support.
<mtrd`> it's Maxis file format, trying to get back up Sim City 3000 soundtrack
<zul0> here is johnjacobjinger [ 1664.109737] atl1c 0000:06:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<1000 Mbps Full Duplex>
<johnjacobjinger> hmmm well that isnt the issue then
<johnjacobjinger> it's in full duplex
<mtrd`> i'm confused because ffmpeg tells he can decode this format, but i might be missing something
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i've just installed Ubuntu 11.10, and it asked me to install some drivers for the gfx card I think. That failed, and I rebooted, and basically ive logged in, and its come to a screen with just File, Edit, View, Go, Bookmarks etc, no menus and so forth. Any ideas please?
<dagerik> zul0: If you have an 80 mbps line from your ISP, your theoretical max speed is 8 megabytes per second.
<johnjacobjinger> dagerik: no it's 10mbps
<johnjacobjinger> 10MBps
<dagerik> johnjacobjinger: thaanks
<zul0> MB
<johnjacobjinger> dagerik: 8 bits in a byte
<johnjacobjinger> however speedtest measures in Mbps
<Whiskey> srib: <------------ http://codepad.org/iAzzyzKL ???? More clear?
<mtrd`> does someone see something wrong in this line ? ffmpeg -i 3KD1.XA -target mp3 ./song1.mp3
<Whiskey> jrib: <------------ http://codepad.org/iAzzyzKL ???? More clear?
<zul0> i try too fixing any firefox issues with connection, but not work...
<Whiskey> i jus use that way on the other stuff in the script two but then $var just have one argument and don´t need to be splitted
<theadmin> Whiskey: This isn't syntaxically correct, you're not reading command output right...
<zul0> i got firestarter installed but its off too..
<Whiskey> so try to help be do it right :D
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: hard to say what could cause the internet speed to test slower between OSes... maybe for some reason the speeds arent slower but speedtest is thinking it is
<zykotick9> mtrd`: do verify your ffmpeg supports maxis (i'm sure yours does) you can run "ffmpeg -formats | grep -i maxis" [i think the D on the left means its Decode only].  ^ try "ffmpeg -i 3KD1.XA -o test.mp3"
<theadmin> Whiskey: To read command output in a bash script, use $(command)
<zul0> johnjacobjinger, maybe the cause is my driver?
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: doubt it
<johnjacobjinger> it looks like your nic is at full 1gbps full duplex
<zykotick9> mtrd`: sorry the "-o" isn't required!
<Whiskey> kk
<mtrd`> zykotick9, already checked this, XA is here, with the D (demuxing) in the man
<Whiskey> o don´t thnk that will help :D
<mtrd`> i try your line
<zykotick9> mtrd`: without -o
<mtrd`> yes :)
<Whiskey> it tells me that command not exist
<Whiskey> for first line
<zul0> johnjacobjinger, thanks for your help. maybe is my router...or something..xd
<theadmin> Whiskey: Obviously, your first line is looking for a command called "grep -iq squeeze-backports ..."
<mtrd`> zykotick9, still the same, no length :(
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: doubt it.. the router doesnt care about OS... what kind of network card is it suppose to be in the computer?
<zykotick9> mtrd`: does "ffplay 3KD1.XA" work?
<Whiskey> yeh
<Whiskey> its just text iit shuld not look for any command
<Whiskey> i will just have it printed out as i show on the pastebin
<Whiskey> It shuld just read it as text, not as command
<theadmin> Whiskey: Do you want $1 to contain the rest of the entire line?
<mtrd`> zykotick9, no... i'm wondering if my files are correct...
<zul0> johnjacobjinger, here are the laptop speficications http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/U50Vg/#specifications
<llutz> Whiskey: how is that ubuntu-related? you have been told several times (here and in #debian) to ask in #bash for this
<Whiskey> no
<Whiskey> yeh
<Whiskey> 1 shuld be enteri line
<theadmin> Hm, actually llutz is right
<theadmin> Whiskey: pm if you want, I can help you fix it I think
<MonkeyDust> Whiskey  you're in the wrong channel
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: looking now
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: what does windows see the network card as...what driver does it use etc.
<Bunie> Installed a new disk drive and burning ubuntu again! lol
<llutz> Whiskey: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Whiskey> yeh yeh
<zul0> johnjacobjinger, my driver is atl1c
<johnjacobjinger> zul0: never heard of it... is this a realtek nic?
<synaptix|ubuntu> Good afternoon #ubuntu :D
<AdvoWork> in 11.10 how can i connect to server? ive just read: From the Desktop (or nautilus window) go to the File menu and select Connect to Server.    but what File Menu?
<trism> AdvoWork: if you are in unity, the menu in the panel is hidden until you mouse over it, then you can go to File/Connect to Server
<zykotick9> AdvoWork: a lot of the documentation hasn't caught up to unity
<zul0> i dont know johnjacobjinger
<ezoe> Help me. Ubuntu Live CD doesn't boot. message said something about "\sbin\modprobe" and "terminated by signal 9(killed)". any idea?
<ezoe> either CD or USB flash, 32bit or 64bit.
<andrea4546> ciao
<andrea4546> !list
<ubottu> andrea4546: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fede> When change the volume on my ubuntu it doesn't change the master channel but the other ones, producing a cliping sound. How can I change this?
<MonkeyDust> fede  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, see if you find something
<fede> I checked alsa mixer and that's what happens
<zykotick9> why does ffmpeg/ffplay use a single - for multiletter options/switches?  seems like a bad convention to break</OT>
<AdvoWork> trism, is that hover top left? if so nothing is appearing, it just states "Desktop"
<trism> AdvoWork: make sure you open up a file browser first (such as clicking the home folder icon in the launcher)
<fede> MonkeyDust: When I move the volume up or down it doesn't change the master channel
<aykut> whois
<AdvoWork> trism, ahh yeah that works, doh, I read it as do it the way you stated there OR hover, but now I see thankyou
<itaylor57> zykotick9, the double dash is a newer standard, not all applications though have been upgraded but use the old one dash stype
<MonkeyDust> fede  doesnt ring a bell (pun not intended)
<Psychoactive> people please help me with this problem
<Psychoactive> :/
<sean__> join #pos
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Psychoactive
<ubottu> Psychoactive: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Psychoactive> oh ok...
<Psychoactive> so i have ircd ratbox
<Psychoactive> and want to run at boot
<Psychoactive> i have added full path to executable to /etc/rc.local
<Psychoactive> chmod u+x
<Psychoactive> but it does not start
<Psychoactive> so?
<Psychoactive> where is my error
<k_5673> Psychoactive: what Display Manager are you using? KDE, GDM?
<Psychoactive> colsole
<Psychoactive> *console
<Psychoactive> its a server pc
<Pici> !enter | Psychoactive
<ubottu> Psychoactive: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Psychoactive> :/
<k_5673> Psychoactive: Gimme a sec
<anand> hello
<Psychoactive> ok
<fede> don't worry monkey, Anyone else have an idea?
<anand> how to load a driver module at boot up time ??
<llutz> anand: add it to /etc/modules
<anand> llutz: syntax please??
<llutz> anand: "modulename"
<k_5673> Psychoactive: Have you tried to write a init script?
<Psychoactive> no
<Psychoactive> how i can write init script?
<k_5673> Psychoactive: OK. Have you installed it from source?
<Psychoactive> dont know its not on my pc
<Psychoactive> i have remote access
<anand> llutz: drivers are always loaded as a seperate module or can built into the kernel itself??
<elijah> Ubuntu 11.10 - Gnome System Monitor at 20-40% of CPU usage. Is this normal?
<st1> elijah unfortunately it is
<bobo37773> Anyone know how to delete a port range with sed? Something like  " sed '/:23-25/d' ". It would surely save me a lot of headache
<elijah> st1: thanks for confirming!
<st1> elijah you can try "top" command if you just want to see cpu ram usage
<phil_phys> #ubuntu-it
<elijah> st1: Yeah, I use that and htop on occasion but sometimes the visual of the cpu graph to spot spikes is very nice
<k_5673> Psychoactive: Can you tell me where the executable file is located?
<Psychoactive> /home/teodor/ircd/bin/ircd
<Psychoactive> here
<k_5673> Psychoactive: So, the file is ircd?
<Psychoactive> yes
<k_5673> Psychoactive: Do you have write access to /etc/init.d ?
<Psychoactive> yes
<llutz> anand: can be both, check kernel-config for your specific module             "grep -i whatevermodulesitis /boot/config-$(uname -r)"
<k_5673> Psychoactive: OK
<anand> llutz: thanks
<Pici> Psychoactive: Keep in mind that if you expect this to start at boot, that your user's home cannot be encrypted.
<k_5673> Psychoactive: OK. Make a symlink to ircd in /usr/bin
<Psychoactive> Pici, so if i put the executable or link to it in /usr/bin will work?
<Psychoactive> ah k_5673 answered
<Psychoactive> :)
<k_5673> Psychoactive: Do you want to run it with some arguments?
<Psychoactive> no
<k_5673> Psychoactive: I'm writing you the script
<Psychoactive> thanks
<k_5673> Psychoactive: I will explain it to you
<k_5673> Psychoactive: OK
<oozbooz> any recommendation on NVIDIA card that support 4 monitors
<elijah> oozbooz: what you said + on a mobile workstation!
<elijah> oozbooz: Have you seen the multiple monitor work that is going into 12.04?
<donal> i have one ubuntu machine that I've added lots of custom software repositories to, how can I copy these to another ubuntu machine
<donal> in other words, in which file are the available software repositories stored?
<zykotick9> !aptoncd | donal
<ubottu> donal: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<donal> I only have command-line access so can't use that
<donal> but thanks for the suggestion
<oozbooz> eelijah: nope...
<k_5673> Psychoactive: OK. I'll pastebin you the script
<Psychoactive> ok
<k_5673> Psychoactive: It must be located in /etc/init.d
<zykotick9> donal: to answer your question - /etc/apt/sources.list (is the main repository list) and PPAs/3rd party should be found in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<donal> thanks zyko
<elijah> oozbooz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/multi-monitor-support-to-improve-in-ubuntu-12-04-video/  &&  https://plus.google.com/100887841569748798697/posts/ACXJuCeQwEp
<Skribe> has anyone ever had an issue connecting to xrdc after running x11vnc server?
<zykotick9> donal: trying to move those files directly probably isn't the greatest idea.  it would be MUCH better just to know which repos/ppas you added and correctly add them to the other system.
<leonel> leonel
<techfreak> I am newbie in linux so an anybody please suggest a website or something to learn it deeply
<oozbooz> elijah: thanks ...
<k_5673> Psychoactive: http://pastebin.com/wxDtDBL5
<k_5673> Psychoactive: Give it a try
<Skribe> @techfreak, just messa round in lunux and when you have an issue, google it. takes FOREVER to master linux espcially if your from a windows backround
<Psychoactive> so i just put this in /etc/init.d/ direktori with name ircd for example
<Psychoactive> ?
<ssta> techfreak: www.tldp.org, wiki.ubuntu.com, www.google.com (the first of those isn't as up to date as it could be, and the second is sometimes hard to navigate...the third usually bringss up the goods though)
<elijah> oozbooz: I will tell you that you can order a Lenovo Thinkpad W520 with the option to have up to 3 external monitors plus the laptop active if you use the dock.  It is a 3k plus workstation by the time it is configured nicely though!
<k_5673> Psychoactive: yes
<techfreak> Skribe: thanks
<elijah> oozbooz: I just wish they made it in touchscreen and I would definitely get it!
<Psychoactive> k_5673, thanks bro
<k_5673> Psychoactive: Then, try executing /etc/init.d/ratbox restart
<Psychoactive> i will try later because i dont have acc to the pc right now
<techfreak> Thank you ssta:
<elijah> Where do I configure the amount of workspaces I have?
<st1> elijah:  ccsm general options
<Italian_Plumber> What is the last version of Ubuntu to use Gnome?
<st1> how I wish unity can do it dynamically like gnome shell
<milen8204> !nounity Italian_Plumber
<st1> Italian_Plumber:  ?? it's still gnome, if you mean gnome 2 that's natty 11.04
<elijah> st1: Thanks, that would have taken me a while to find that! Hopefully they will merge some of ccsm with system settings!
<milen8204> Italian_Plumber, if you mean only gnome (without Unity) I think 10.10
<zykotick9> Italian_Plumber: Gnome2 is dead - find a new DE, xfce is a popular substitution with the gnome2 crowd.
<Italian_Plumber> what was Lucid?
<zykotick9> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<MonkeyDust> gnome-classic is very much like gnome2
<zykotick9> Italian_Plumber: it was gnome2
<zykotick9> s/was/is/
<elijah> Is it possible to configure compiz/unity to have KDE like behavior when moving a window to the screen edge where it will resize to the corner? KDE would do corners and left/right regions whereas Unity is only doing left/right regions
<Italian_Plumber> ok thanks for your help
<ric_> Hey all and a good evening, anyone here that can help me out ? :)
<danielcg25> Is "Desktop Sharing" just VNC?
<rbrooks> mainly
<CalicoJack> danielcg25, yep
<st1> elijah  you can try ctrl+alt+1  or 3 or 7 or 9 , that will resize the windows to four corners, I don't know if this is the behavior you're looking for
<danielcg25> Ok, cool. What ports do I need to open on my router to use VNC over the internet?
<rbrooks> woah there
<MonkeyDust> 5900
<st1> if that's the case, maybe you can then map hot corner to keyboard shortcut
<rbrooks> lol
<elijah> st1: That works for now! Do you know what that "feature" is called so I can research it more?
<Bunie> kay guys i got ubuntu installed
<ric_> Does anyone know where the errno 5 comes from while installing ubuntu, also tried to put off ACPI but I can't get it off it just gives me an error in the boot promp
<Bunie> i forget, how do i force the grub menu to appear? hold shift?
<elijah> st1: It is really nice to be able to take my cli windows and throw them into corners
<CalicoJack> danielcg25, http://faq.gotomyvnc.com/fom-serve/cache/52.html
<zykotick9> Bunie: with gnome2, yes - HOLD shift
<Bunie> Yessir, will try that. :D
<zykotick9> s/gnome2/grub2/
<CalicoJack> actually, this page is probably more useful danielcg25 http://faq.gotomyvnc.com/cgi-bin/fom?_recurse=1&file=63
<danielcg25> thanks
<st1> elijah you could probably search "linux/gnome shortcut", it works with all the number keys
<st1> if that works for you, you can install xdotool, then map hot corner to those shortcuts, I haven't tried but I think it would work
<Bunie> zykotick9: Windows isnt listed (i had the windows partition encrypted so it wasnt detected) how would i add it to grub?
<zykotick9> Bunie: sorry some else has to help you with that.  (i'm adding you to /ignore, so don't both including me in replies - i won't see them)
<ric_> Anyone familiar with the "errno 5"  In/out put error, while installing Ubuntu ?
<Bunie> Ignoring me? Thats a bit harsh XD
<MonkeyDust> Bunie  you can add the windows chainloader
<fede> is there a way to restrict pcm channel to 80% by default?
<ric_> Looking for help with the errno 5 error while installing. TIA
<MonkeyDust> Bunie  maybe this link helps http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Configuration%20File%20Commands.html#chainloader_boot_entry
<Bunie> i found some nice results googling it. ^^
<sunropid> Hello I formatted a partition by mistake (ext3 to ext4), and i have not touched it since then. how can i recover it?
<zykotick9> !info testdisk | sunropid one option
<ubottu> sunropid one option: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<MonkeyDust> sunropid  and installed ubuntu on it?
<MonkeyDust> or not yet?
<sunropid> MonkeyDust, no
<MonkeyDust> sunropid  ok, then use the live cd or pendrive, use gparted and format to ext4
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: am i missing something?  sunropid said "how can i recover it?" and your suggestion is format the partition?
<sunropid> MonkeyDust, I used  mkfs.ext4
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  do you want to recover data on the partition?
<zykotick9> sunropid: ^
<sunropid> MonkeyDust, yes
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  wrong nick, sorry ;)
<ric_> Someone out here that knows a possible solution to the errno 5 error while installing ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> sunropid  then follow zykotick9 's advice, testdisk to recover lost data
<Bunie> in terminal ^ = Ctrl, yes?/
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  i misunderstood, because sunropid didnt say he put files on the partition, after formatting
<zykotick9> sunropid: testdisk is only one option, there is a ddrescue or something that i've seen suggested.  photorec (part of testdisk) has saved files for me, but i've not personally had the greatest luck recovering partitions with testdisk.
<Bunie> :(
<Bunie> i typed something up from a tutorial in a program called Nano and now they say "save"... how XD
<MonkeyDust> Bunie  try ctrl-o to save
<Bunie> thanks :D
<tran4> I'm a senior CS undergrad. student.  I applied directly to a company for these co-op and intern positions: http://pastebin.com/LdAH6eaZ  Are they worth doing?  I have no reply from the company but did get contacted by a recruiter whose ad I also applied to (the ad didnt say he was a recruiter) who wants to talk to me about the co-op position. Should i respond to him? The recruiter's ad has $14 / hr listed. The other legit ad that had a li
<vijaym> Hello....is there any Gsoc ideas proposed by Ubuntu community ?
<Osleg> hello, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 with gnme-shell and now trying to make shell to work, i have VIA Chrome 9HC vga card, glxinfo says the Direct Rendering enabled but gnome strts in fallback mode, any assist would be grateful
<MonkeyDust> tran4  wrong channel
<zykotick9> Osleg: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Osleg> heh what does +1 mean? :)
<szal> next version
<MonkeyDust> Osleg  +1 is the next version
<zykotick9> Osleg: alpha/beta - pre-release - development vesrion
<Osleg> ok tnx :)
<jeggy> Hey
<jeggy> is there anyone that could help me with finding out what graphic card i have?
<vijaym> Having problem with laptop...its getting over heated when i switch on to ubuntu...and it does not happen if i switch over to windows ? why is that ? :)
<ric_> Can anyone see my text ? ^^
<zykotick9> jeggy: "lspci | grep -i vga" might work
<jeggy> I haven't installed the driver
<zykotick9> jeggy: that reports the PCI hardware, driver not required
<MonkeyDust> jeggy  try lshw -html > hardware.html
<jeggy> it says "2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller"
<vijaym> how do i resolve...overheating of my laptop in ubuntu ?
<jeggy> but i believe its something NVidia Geforce
<root________> vijaym, is it a newer system?
<donsd> Do I have to know filesystem on a hard drive to mount it?
<vijaym> ya...Sony viao laptop !
<MonkeyDust> donsd  in fstab, yes
<zykotick9> jeggy: is this a hybrid intel/nvidia thing?  research ... oh damb.  bee something?  anyone???
<vijaym> ubuntu 11.10 is the version of
<root________> donsd, sudo mount /dev/sd?? /mnt should work.
<vijaym> os
<vijaym> <root________>:i have installed ubuntu 11.10
<root________> vijaym, sounds like the linux power saving drivers haven't been updated to properly support your system.  try installing cpufreq-utils and run "cpufreq-set -g ondemand", that might help some.
<zykotick9> root________: that nic is really anoying
<root________> vijaym, what you're describing is common on newer hardware.  It's nothing to worry about, and should vastly improve with a near future release.
<jeggy> i don't know much about graphics and drivers, but dual screens doesn't work
<root________> zykotick9, so is yours :)
<donsd> root________, MonkeyDust, thanks.
<swcdx> :)
<MonkeyDust> root________  at least don't use the underscores, it's easier to read
<root________> MonkeyDust, I don't have the nick registered without the ________ :)
<MonkeyDust> root________  then please do
<vijaym> <root________> : thanks alot...but now, it becomes harder to use my laptop...and it burns like a fire :( !
<vijaym> <root________> : "cpufreq-set -g ondemand" what does this function do...basically ? :)
<donsd> root________, your command worked. Thank you.
<vijaym> <root________> : because its asking for root password !
<root________> vijaym, it tells your computer to slow the processor down when it's not needed, and speed it up again when you try to do something that requires the CPU.
<luisr> i have  ? i installed some apps on chromium for youtube or scripts now i cant get rid of them they make youtube all stupid anybody know how to fix this
<Sheyker> test text
<MonkeyDust> luisr  i use chromium -- click the tool symbol, top right -- then 'Tools' again
<root________> Sheyker, error: test failed.
<zykotick9> jeggy: bumblebee is the name of the one of the options for hybrid graphics.  i guess "lspci -v | grep -i vga" will show both the Intel and nvidia cards.  this is one link (probably a good idea to look for others) http://askubuntu.com/questions/15694/how-do-i-disable-intel-graphics-in-a-hybrid-graphics-setup  Good luck.
<Sheyker> hello
<jeggy> thanks gonna try that :D
<luisr> i have  ? i installed some apps on chromium for youtube or scripts now i cant get rid of them they make youtube all stupid anybody know how to fix this
<MonkeyDust> luisr  i use chromium -- click the tool symbol, top right -- then 'Tools' again
<Sheyker> i haven't  idea
<DanC> how do I change my printer's driver in Ubuntu 12.04beta? (see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=661866 )
<ubottu> Debian bug 661866 in cups "cups: CUPS states job successful. Only an error page prints, if anything." [Important,Open]
<auronandace> !12.04 | DanC
<ubottu> DanC: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<DanC> tx, auronandace
<LiNuX`sup> I'm seeing 32 bit ubuntu as recommended download. Is it because it's more stable than the 64 bit? I'm dual booting a mac with a core 2 duo which has 64bit technology. I'm reinstalling due to not being able to get gnome3 working properly and would like to install the best option being I have to go through all of this. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<zloeYXO> добрый вечер
<crizzy> LiNuX`sup: there's no reason to go for 32bit nowadays
<waxstone> !ru| zloeYXO
<ubottu> zloeYXO: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ShooterMG> I seem to be having some kind of monitor/resolution problem. whenever I boot up ubuntu, I see my bios splash screen, but then it goes away and i get an "out of range" prompt on my monitor. I can still ssh into the box and run whatever I want, other than X of course
<ShooterMG> how could i fix this? what tool might i be able to use?
<cleansoul> hi
<johnjacobjinger> ShooterMG: looks like ur xorg is screwed up
<johnjacobjinger> or wat ever they call it now
<ShooterMG> i looked at xorg, and it was missing resolutions, so i added a few. but maybe the refresh rate is wrong
<LiNuX`sup> export $DISPLAY=: 0
<auronandace> LiNuX`sup: its only "recommended" because 32bit works on both 32 and 64
<LiNuX`sup> auronandace: so I should have no issues with 64 if I have a 64bit cpu?
<LiNuX`sup> compatibility wise?
<auronandace> LiNuX`sup: not really, i've used 64bit for years, no issues here
<LiNuX`sup> great, good news... thanks auronandace
<louder> elijah: just found the grid plugin in Ccsm allows you to resize windows throwing them to corners in different sizes ( half-left, top-half-left, for example)
<auronandace> LiNuX`sup: you using anything 32bit specific?
<johnjacobjinger> i had issues back in the day when 64-bit ubuntu JUST came out
<LiNuX`sup> I use scribus, inkscape, gimp mostly... the rest is all web
<auronandace> LiNuX`sup: good
<johnjacobjinger> LiNuX`sup: do u have more than 4GB of RAM?
<mikey_> Hi, I'm having a shot a installing yacy (not in the repos) but I thought I'd see if this list of packages seemed a but redundant to you? "  default-jre default-jre-headless icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<mikey_>   icedtea-6-jre-jamvm icedtea-netx libaccess-bridge-java
<mikey_>   libaccess-bridge-java-jni libasound2 libasyncns0 libflac8 libgif4
<mikey_>   libjson0 liblcms1 libogg0 libpulse0 libsndfile1 libvorbis0a
<mikey_>   libvorbisenc2 libxi6 libxtst6 openjdk-6-jre
<mikey_>   openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib x11-common yacy
<FloodBot1> mikey_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikey_> Woopse sorry thought that'd be one line
<dschlittler1> Does anyone know why remmina wouldn't display the RDP plugin? I have installed the plugin through the synaptic package manager, but regardless the application doesn't show RDP as a supported plugin.
<LiNuX`sup> johnjacobjinger: I do not have more than 4gb
<LiNuX`sup> unfortunately I only have 2gb
<zykotick9> LiNuX`sup: using 32bit with less then 4GB will actually leave you with MORE available RAM.  Unless your doing encoding, you probably won't get much benefit from 64bit.  I'd suggest you use 32bit, or upgrade your RAM to >4GB.
<LiNuX`sup> thnks for the valid info, I'll just cancel the download as it's a company computer and my boss isn't one to upgrade
<area51pilot> Im running 12.04 w/ Unity and the Udate Manager keeps listing about 4 Distribution updates having to do w Gnome ... they arent avail for install? anyone know why or how to stop puling these updates?
<Pici> area51pilot : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<area51pilot> thx Pici
<donal> i'm having trouble with mysql permissions - i tried in the mysql room, but I keep getting a "cannot send to channel" message there
<donal> does anyone here know about mysql ?
<dschlittler1> Does anyone know why remmina wouldn't display the RDP plugin? I have installed the plugin through the synaptic package manager, but regardless the application doesn't show RDP as a supported plugin.
<pezmanlou> what up
<zykotick9> donal: i'm guessing you need to register to send in #mysql?  see "/msg ubottu register" for details.
<dschlittler1> Does anyone know why remmina wouldn't display the RDP plugin? I have installed the plugin through the synaptic package manager, but regardless the application doesn't show RDP as a supported plugin.
<yumbo> Hi, how can I remove the tray icon bar at the bottom right in Gnome Shell?
<Benkinooby> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bittin> !WINDOWS
<crizzy> i find bug #1 to be very trollish
<Skribe> anyone know a script for having a drive automount at start up?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<yumbo> Skribe, just add the drive in /etc/fstab
<Skribe> wicked, thanks yumbo. ill look into it. : )
<yumbo> Skribe, find the UUID of the drive by doing "sudo blkid", then add the drive in the /etc/fstab file via "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<dschlittler1> Does anyone know why remmina wouldn't display the RDP plugin? I have installed the plugin through the synaptic package manager, but regardless the application doesn't show RDP as a supported plugin.
<Benkinooby> crizzy, trollish... but true :P
<yumbo> Skribe, you usually want a line like: UUID=4a9c08ab-5a45-4235-8795-7d1fa280a16e /media/disk1/backup ext4 defaults 0 2
<Skribe> rgr that, on it now
<donal> I'm trying to reinstall mysql, I started by running "apt-get remove mysql-server" but it still seems to be there
<yumbo> donal, did you do sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server ?
<zykotick9> donal: the config files will be.  use purge to remove the configs as well.
<dj_who> hi all i have a problem with one thin:  echo ${mythcutlist#1-}
<dj_who> in console is working but in script it echos a full uncutted string
<yumbo> dj_who, I think #bash will be better to ask
<dj_who> why? any one can help
 * zykotick9 was suprised by !purge factoid - not what i was expecting but very handy.
<vijaym> hello...How to decrease my screen brightness...i am using sony vaio laptop!
<zykotick9> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<ivano> salve
<ivano> <!list
<ivano> !list
<ubottu> ivano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vijaym> hello...How to decrease my screen brightness...i am using sony vaio laptop...brightness control option is not working :( !
<yumbo> vijaym, be patient, someone will notice and might answer if they know the solution
<roasted> Does anybody know a way to automatically wake an Ubuntu system from suspend mode?
<nagarjuna> hi can someone tell me how to completly uninstall kubuntu-desktop..
<scottj> it appears xmodmap changes have to be rerun everytime a keyboard is plugged in. is there a way to trigger this automatically?
<donal> sorry, I think I may have missed the previous instructions
<donal> I want to completely remove mysql
<donal> the server, the client, the configuration files, *everything*
<nagarjuna>  can someone tell me how to completly uninstall kubuntu-desktop..
<tanin> Can someon help with samsung device that shows at login then won't be scene in the desktop?  A point in right direction would be great
<zykotick9> nagarjuna: do you want to replace it with one other DE?  see "/msg ubottu puregnome" and purexfce, purgelxde type thing.
<vijaym> nagarjuna : try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<vijaym> nagarjuna : try "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<donal> I tried "apt-get remove --purge mysql-server" but it seems to still be there
<nagarjuna> yes i installed it in ubuntu 11.10. now i want to get back ubuntu
<vijaym> nagarjuna : try "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" in ubuntu
<nagarjuna> vijaym: can i get my ubuntu desktop if i use that command
<mikey_> OK, this time with pastebin.
<vijaym> nagarjuna : yes :)
<zykotick9> donal: what does it say (two letters) on the left side of "dpkg -l | grep mysql-server"?
<mikey_> Can anyone tell me why this package is pulling in so many dependencies when I have opensdk-headless installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/882268/
<nagarjuna> ok
<mikey_> Sorry that's openjdk-7-jre-headless
<roasted> in most cases, do system BIOS's support automatically waking the system up at a specified time?
<roasted> er
<roasted> wrong up arrow comment...
<roasted> Does anybody know a way to automatically wake an Ubuntu system from suspend mode?
<Xabster> not sure what you mean
<roasted> Xabster: directed at me?
<Xabster> you mean like install something that wakes it up at specific time?
<roasted> Xabster: well, sure.
<roasted> Xabster: just anything to get a suspended ubuntu instance to wake up on a schedule
<Xabster> hmm
<roasted> Xabster: maybe have my file server turn on at 5pm and run for 5 hours and shut off via cron, instead of running 247 when it'll  never be utilized during the day or late at night
<Xabster> yeah, i get the idea
<roasted> Xabster: I can do it with the bios, having the bios turn it on automatically and have cron shut it off, but I began to wonder if instead of powering it off if I can just suspend it... I'm  not sure if the bios power-on trigger will wake up a suspended system, though.
<Xabster> i dont think it will
<roasted> Xabster: only downside is, I'm not sur ehow common of a feature that bios power on thing is. I'm not sure if its on the majority of BIOS's out there or what.
<Xabster> i think it is
<Xabster> same with wake on lan
<roasted> Xabster: it's not on my laptop here, but it's also a laptop.
<roasted> Xabster: I would think self power on features for a laptop would be less desired
<Xabster> that might be true, do you know the model?
<roasted> Xabster: of my laptop?
<Skribe> anyone have a script that would auto launch x11vnc server?
<Xabster> yeah
<roasted> Xabster: Lenovo X120e
<Skribe> sry about that guys
<joeko> when I maximise then minimise my gnome-terminal window i lose the border to resize it how could I fix/debug this?
<Benkinooby> roasted, http://www.osnews.com/story/24111/Wake_Your_Linux_Up_From_Sleep_for_a_Cron_Job
<roasted> Xabster: looks like its common. forum post from 2007 - Virtually all modern PCs have a feature in the BIOS to turn the PC on at a scheduled time, so most likely this tip will apply to you.
<Xabster> to me? :)
<roasted> Benkinooby: hmmmm.... thank you, I'll look into this
<Xabster> but yes, it's really really normal
<Iceheart> ok I have a question for you guys, I'm trying to reformat a laptop that already has ubuntu 11.10
<Xabster> that's from sleep... suspend and sleep are not the same
<Iceheart> I made a boot disk with a fresh copy of 11.10 on it
<auronandace> joeko: compiz --replace
<Iceheart> But the laptop wont boot to the disk
 * JoeK slaps auronandace around a bit with a large trout
<Benkinooby> roasted, i'm not sure but i think i used that article to automatically wake up my system
<Skribe> sounds like you didnt burn the image correctly
<Iceheart> Would currently already having 11.10 cause the system not to boot to the disk with 11.10?
<roasted> Benkinooby: my file system bios may support automatic turn on via bios, which if it does, I'm okay. I'm just googling for a plan B just in case.
<roasted> Benkinooby: my parents file server I set up for them supports it, and it's aroun dthe same era computer (both are pentium dual cores)
<Iceheart> The burn appears to be ok, I made it using the same process I made the original disk when I first installed linux 11.04
<Skribe> Ice: not likely. try to burn the image again
<Benkinooby> roasted, ah, ok
<Iceheart> It isn't just a copy of the ISO on the disk, it's an actual img burn.
<vijaym> hello...How to decrease my screen brightness...i am using sony vaio laptop...brightness control option is not working :( !
<roasted> Benkinooby: that way I can have the file servers running during the time frame their backup software will run... so that way my parents arent paying the electric bill for a pc running 247 that is only utilized 1 hour a day
<roasted> Benkinooby: granted, if its running idle, it may not eat a lot of power, but a little power is still more than no power. :P
<lion42> Iceheart, are you sure the laptop is set to boot from CD before HDD?
<Iceheart> I've also set the bios to boot to disk, and even told the computer to temporarily boot to disk
<lion42> If the boot order is different, it will boot strait to HD.
<Iceheart> Currently the hdd is at the bottom of the boot list.
<lion42> Then I agree, Iceheart. You should try to burn the disc again.
<Skribe> if its an old laptop, clean the drive bay with some compressed air.
<Iceheart> It's actually the 6th disk
<lion42> Oh, wow.
<Benkinooby> lol
<Benkinooby> sorry
<Skribe> had that issue with one of my win machines
<Iceheart> Using two different downloads of the iso
<Iceheart> both 32bit and 64bit
<lion42> ...that was the next step I was going to recommend.
<lion42> Do you have access to a USB stick?
<Skribe> it really sounds like he isnt mounting the image correctly
<Iceheart> Not one large enough.
<lion42> Skribe, if he's done it before and is following the instructions...
<Skribe> true
<Skribe> never know
<Iceheart> The image appears to mount correctly, when I open the disk it looks very similar to the image provided on ubuntus website
<Skribe> start from the bottom ya know...
<Xabster> roasted: http://blog.gulfsoft.com/2010/05/scheduled-wakeup-in-ubuntu.html
<Xabster> maybe that helps
<Iceheart> I've also put one of the disks into a different laptop and it tried to boot to the disk
<Skribe> and?
<Iceheart> Which it did try to but didn't fully boot, which I suspect is because of the laptop being an old crusty gateway
<Iceheart> that half the keys don't work on.
<Iceheart> The menu came up to boot to the disk it just didn't fully boot up
<lion42> Iceheart, what I would try at that point would be obtaining a USB stick and using that.
<Iceheart> But this laptop won't even attempt to boot the disk
<Skribe> that might be the issue right there. if you have an external dvd/cd burner, that would help with the install if the dvd/cd drive is dead
<Iceheart> I don't have access to a 2gig usb stick which it recommends.
<Skribe> agree with lion, bootable usb install is the best and fastest way to get er done
<lion42> I mean that I would buy one, if I didn't have one.
<iceheart_> Lost connection to the chat =/
<Skribe_> same
<iceheart_> anyway theres no way already having 11.10 would cause the laptop not to boot to a disk of 11.10?
<iceheart_> Take that as a no? lol
<Skribe_> none that i can think of.
<iceheart_> hmm
<iceheart_> Well that sucks, it's my only computer atm.
<Skribe_> im not an expert in linux, but in the hand full of installs ive done, never had an issue with an existing OS
<iceheart_> I swear once I get it working I'm never restarting it again lol
<Skribe_> ouch
<iceheart_> All the problems started after I restarted it lol
<iceheart_> It still works...sort of I'm actually on it right now
<iceheart_> I just can't access any of my files or folders
<Skribe_> im sure its a cd/dvd drive issue. can you play an audio cd?
<Skribe_> and have it workj without messing up or skipping?
<iceheart_> Well I can try an audio cd, if it will autoplay
<iceheart_> but if it wont autoplay then theres no way of knowing
<Skribe_> go for it, best way to test it
<dschlittler1> Does anyone know why remmina wouldn't display the RDP plugin? I have installed the plugin through the synaptic package manager, but regardless the application doesn't show RDP as a supported plugin.
<iceheart_> I don't have any more cds either, gonna have to go make one
<Skribe_> : P
<iceheart_> Curse you cds for being obsolete, causing me to throw you away and keep music on my phone!
<Skribe_> <dschlittler1>, just use x11vnc server and connect that way. I had some issues with Remmina while ago along the same line.....
<vijaym> hello...How to decrease my screen brightness...i am using sony vaio laptop...brightness control option is not working :( !
<iceheart_> the control option for screen brightness should work on any computer..
<Skribe_> vijaym, more then likely its a driver issue that wont let you use your hotkeys on your laptop
<iceheart_> Found a cd ^^
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<vijaym> Skribe : Driver issue...can i correct it ?
<phoenix_firebrd> what is the output driver i have to select to use the hardware accelerated video playback in mplayer. I am using my onboard intel graphics accelerator x4500 .
<iceheart_> gotta restart though for it to recognize a cd
<iceheart_> brb
<danileigh79> I dl'd a video codec in Ubuntu, now causing all sorts of aps to show up in places, can't find it to uninstall it, any suggestions?
<danileigh79> *ads
<tyler_> hello
<sean_> s
<tyler_> how to move applets on the panel in ubuntu 12.04?
<danileigh79> !ubuntu+1 | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<danileigh79> !ubuntu+1 | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<iceheart> Well the good news is the audo cd appears to play just fine
<iceheart> Bad news is that leaves me out of ideas again lol
<iceheart> Any other ideas guys?
<danileigh79> iceheart: what's the issue?
<iceheart> got a laptop running ubuntu 11.10
<iceheart> trying to reformat it using a boot disk of 11.10
<iceheart> Won't boot to the disk
<iceheart> Did an img burn, disk appears to be ok
<danileigh79> Can you make a liveusb version?
<iceheart> It burned properly
<iceheart> I don't have a usb that can do it
<iceheart> and currently lack the funds for a usb
<iceheart> I need a 2gig, biggest I got is a 256mb
<danileigh79> iceheart: Hmmm, not sure... have you checked bios settings to make CD first boot device?
<SyL> is there a direct alternative for rc.status?
<iceheart> yes
<iceheart> Cd is the top boot priority
<lion42> iceheart, you should be able to get one for all of 10usd....
<iceheart> Even used the laptops temporary boot function
<lion42> 5, sometimes even.
<iceheart> I'm eating ramen noodles right now lion. lol
<danileigh79> lion42: I know iceheart's position, I have no job, my roommate pays for everything
<lion42> If you're a student, borrow one from a friend?
<iceheart> Currently on spring break
<iceheart> but yes I am a college student lol
<Bunie> is it possible to use bootsect on windows without killing grub?
<iceheart> So only other option is trying a usb then?
<danileigh79> iceheart: do you have blank dvd? Try making a bootable LiveCD/DVD
<danileigh79> iceheart: instead of an install only disc
<elijah> louder: thanks, that is perfect!
<zack-brennan> i am using Uberstudent, a derivative of 10.04 ubuntu. i need to install the drivers for my wlan card, but am unable to do so on the computer itself. can someone help?
<iceheart> I don't have any dvds atm
<iceheart> but I've booted from cds before
<lion42> iceheart, why is a reinstall required?
<dschlittler1> Does anyone know why remmina wouldn't display the RDP plugin? I have installed the plugin through the synaptic package manager, but regardless the application doesn't show RDP as a supported plugin.
<danileigh79> iceheart: What happens when you launch liveCD, then choose install
<iceheart> Because from whta I was told last night, my hdd is corrupted.
<senior75151> does 9.04 since it reached the end of life
<senior75151> how to update remotely ?
<iceheart> It won't launch the cd danil
<lion42> iceheart, corrupted how?
<iceheart> The whole problem is I can't access any of my files or folders
<iceheart> clicking them just causes the system to lock up for a second
<danileigh79> iceheart: Hmmm, I honestly don't know then, the only other thing I could recommend is LiveUSB
<Bunie> iceheart: is your CD set to boot?
<iceheart> yes it is bunie
<senior75151> how do I get access to the 9.04 copy of the repositories to update a 9.04 box to 11.04 ? any tips ?
<lion42> Bunie, yes, he said he has already gone through those steps.
<Bunie> ah i just got here lols
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: Make of your wireless card?
<glebihan> !eol | senior75151
<ubottu> senior75151: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceheart> I was told it's a problem with natty
<Bunie> how  did you burn the CD, iceheart
<Thebourbonkid> hi everybody
<zack-brennan> realtek 8178, it is supposed to use the rtl8a88ce driver
<iceheart> I burned the cd the same way I did for 11.04 using imgburn
<Guest71506> hi
<senior75151> ubottu: thanks. WIll look into it.
<ubottu> senior75151: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lion42> iceheart, have you tried to run the upgrade function within ubuntu, and did it help?
<zack-brennan> rtl8188ce, i mean. i found this out from an ubuntu forum
<danileigh79> iceheart: try finding a windows machine to make the disc, if that doesn't work, then USB is the only thing I can think of
<iceheart> It is already upgraded to 11.10
<iceheart> I made the disk using a seperate windows machine
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: not sure then, did you try mod probing it?
<iceheart> I can't do anything on this laptop short of open firefox
<iceheart> Much less make a boot disk lol
<zack-brennan> what is mod probing?
<lion42> iceheart, but you have another functional computer until you return to school?
<iceheart> Not atm, of my 3 computers this is the only laptop
<danileigh79> iceheart: ... I'm sorry then hun, I'd use USB when you get a chance
<iceheart> and the only one functioning atm
<iceheart> Other two towers have...their own problems.
<lion42> iceheart, I said functional computer, not laptop. :P
<iceheart> Same difference, other two computers are down atm.
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: Install the driver, then sudo modprob whatever the driver's name is
<zack-brennan> i CANT install the driver
<iceheart> One overheated during the upgrade to 11.10 causing it to well..crash
<iceheart> the other is an old turd =P
<zack-brennan> i have NO internet. i need internet to install build-essential, i am at the library
<lion42> iceheart, what country do you live in?
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: don't yell please... What happens when you dl it and try installing it, is it .deb or are you compiling it from a tar?
<iceheart> United states.
<lion42> If you genuinely need a usb stick, and can wait a few days for it, I can throw one in the mail for you.
<johnjacobjinger> zack-brennan: if u dont have internet how r u on IRC?
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: You need a wired connection then if your wireless isn't working
<iceheart> That's ok lion, I'll just have to find one.
<zack-brennan> you gonna fork out the money?
<iceheart> I really appreceate that tho.
<iceheart> Well since they are cheap guess I'll search couch cushions. ^^
<vijaym> hello...How to decrease my screen brightness...i am using sony vaio laptop...brightness control option is not working :( !
<lion42> You really should be able to pick one up for all of 5-6$.
<iceheart> I'll see if I can get the money and make a run to walmart.
<iceheart> Thanks guys, I'm off in search of funds.
<zack-brennan> i cant use a wired connetion. the system wont recognize my network cards. which is why i need help
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: Don't get nasty with my, I'm trying to find out what is going on in order to help you out, if you can't dl and install on the machine itself, then you have to find it on the net, and transfer it over to the machine with USB
<zack-brennan> @danileigh79 i
<lion42> vijaym, what model laptop do you have, and what version of ubuntu are you trying to use?
<zack-brennan> i'm not being nasty. im stating a fact. i apologize if it sounds that way
<vijaym> lion42 : i am using sony viao (VPCCW15FN) and oparating system ubuntu 11.10
<elijah> vijaym: You may want to try #ubuntu
<zack-brennan> where do i go to find it? i have the tar.gz, but i cant compile it. build-essential has other pre-reqs that i cant access
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: Ubuntu comes with native wired network card support, if your laptop wired connection is not working, then it's a fair bet that you have one of the few cards that aren't natively supported, in which case you need to determine the exact dl you need, and transfer it over to the ubuntu machine via USB
<lion42> elijah, ... you are in #ubuntu
<elijah> lion42: yes, i am :)
<ukchris> hi all :)
<epaphus> What do i need to install in my ubuntu to let another ubuntu make an X session through the network?
<lion42> elijah, and so is vijaym. :P
<Shojo> hi danileigh79
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: pastebin the output from compiling the tar
<elijah> lion42: Lol, I thought I was in #drupal, my bad!
<ukchris> does anyone know if it is possible to connect to a remote windows desktop connection (via putty) from an ubuntu machine?
<danileigh79> Shojo: Hi Hun!
<Shojo> :*
<zack-brennan> i cant use build-essential. cant install it
<rwq> what is a nice clock for *nix?
<rwq> i want something exactly like xclock, just nicer
<danileigh79> zack-brennan: use a clean install of ubuntu, something isn't right if you're unable to compile in terminal
<lion42> vijaym, these instructions should be relevant to your issue. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/FSeries/Natty
<vijaym> lion42 : how to resolve it now ?
<StepNjump> I don't like the libre office database 'base' program. May anyone suggest another? Something that is REAL easy to use?
<lion42> vijaym, click the link I just sent you, ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/FSeries/Natty ) and try to follow the instructions.
<elijah> vijaym: Go to system settings and click display, their is a brightness slider
<vijaym> lion42 : i have tried it...didn't work ..got my system hung and lost all the data...as next time when i boot...didn't get any display !! :|
<epaphus> What do i need to install in my ubuntu to let another ubuntu make an X session through the network?
<jmd> When do debian packages get into ubuntu?
<lion42> vijaym, sorry, I wouldn't know how to troubleshoot an issue like that. Hopefully someone else will be able to help you.
<EDinNY> I upgraded from Natty to Oneric and my scanner stopped working.  Epson CX4200...ideas?
<vijaym> lion42 :  thanks for the support ...i appritiate :)
<bilel> Hi, is there a simple way to configure a folder to make it readable/writable for both me (the user) and www-data (apache) ?
<EDinNY> bilel, it would have to either be r/w for all or you would need to join the apache group and make it group r/w
<johnjacobjinger> bilel: Yes... same way you set any permission
<Braniac> bibel: i am not an expert but have you tried right click -> properties and in permissions add the "www-data" user???
<johnjacobjinger> no he can specify his user and another user EDinNY
<johnjacobjinger> or his user and group rather
<EDinNY> I said he joins the apache group
<EDinNY> and makes the group apache
<johnjacobjinger> he may not want to have wite access to everything www-data has...
<bilel> so I should give permission to www-data for my folder and simply join the group of www-data?
<FrozenKnight> How can I refresh the list of partitions? It seems not to recognize some of my older partitions
<johnjacobjinger> if u want  to do what EDinNY says then es that will work
<MonkeyDust> FrozenKnight  try sudo fdisk -l
<FrozenKnight> Thanks MonkeyDust !
<bilel> ok, and then for each file I will create manually apache will also have permission on it and same thing on the other way right?
<FrozenKnight> Thanks a bunch, MonkeyDust ! :) that helped me solve the problem :)
<EDinNY> chgrp apache_group_name dirname;  chmod 770 dirname
<emmanuel_> hello
<freqmod> Does anybody know how to make users able to restart certain services?
<Ca11um> How can you set a program as executable from terminal?
<freqmod> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.2" (uid=1001 pid=3320 comm="restart nerd_check_mail_access ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<EDinNY> That was not exactly right if you need apache to be able to read and write every file
<oleksiy> Linux!!!
<bilel> EDinNY: I need to let him do that, he has to be able to write and read files :(
<dlentz> Callum, chmod +x <file>
<Ca11um> Well, actually...
<Ca11um> I have W7 and Ubuntu dual-booted, I'm trying to run a Windows program via Wine
<Ca11um> Must I copy the other HDD's contents onto the Ubuntu one?
<Ca11um> Doesn't seem to be saving the permissions
<theadmin> Ca11um: NTFS doesn't support UNIX-like permissions so you might have to copy some stuff over or mess with umasks while mounting
<MonkeyDust> Ca11um  i guess you'll have to install with wine, too
<Ca11um> It doesn't require installing, MonkeyDust
<Ca11um> It's a game I bought on Steam, just the program data for it, and the exe ofc
<emmanuel_> I've used gparted from 10.04 to modify the partitions on a disk; then, booting a 11.10 partition, the gparted of this system displays the whole drive as unallocated. Back on 10.04, gparted displays the partitions as they were set.
<zenith> hello, i have lost the access to my windows partition on the grub menu, it doesn't appear, but i know windows is installed, what could i do?
<theadmin> Ca11um: Steam uses CEG, and Steam games can only be ran from within steam (it builds exes for each user individually, and... Don't know if that applies to non-valve games though)
<Ca11um> Nar it's non-Valve
<emmanuel_> Also, the results of fdisk -l from the 10.04 system and from the 11.10 system are differents.
<Ca11um> GTA:SA, trying to get http://mtasa.com/ on Ubuntu
<simmel_> hay some one here who can help me ?
<maylow> simmel_ whats the matter
<MonkeyDust> simmel_  if you're sweet
<emmanuel_> What is the explanation? Is it a known regression of parted, or a different behaviour?
<Dullusion> t
<waxstone> heh
<zenith> anyone as any idea about the lost windows on the grub?
<sidd_mak> my "/" mount point is full... what file can i delete...?? [i.e. temp. file. etc...]
<MonkeyDust> zenith  you can add windows chainloader in the grub2 menu
<simmel_> i have a folder in my windows 7 which i cant delate so i downloaded ubuntu for cd boot .... i delated it with ubuntu and when i want to relaunch windows 7 i become a bluescreeen (with ending f4)
<Ca11um> Your /home stuff, sidd_mak?
<zenith> MonkeyDust: how?
<Ca11um> oh wait, nvm, don't they have different space allocations?
<zenith> MonkeyDust: I'm on ubuntu 11.10
<sidd_mak> Callum : separate mount point
<theadmin> sidd_mak: First try removing everything from under /var/log/, takes space up and, well, most of the time useless. Secondly, uninstall any software you don't use (Ubuntu comes with a ton of stuff :P)
<theadmin> sidd_mak: Thirdly, use Bleachbit to remove a LOT of stuff that's often of no use
<maylow> simmel_ what was folders name
<Simba1> you can simply use super grub ISO to avoid this probelm and modify your boot file
<zenith> Mongoose, Sorry, ubuntu 11,04
<simmel_> Avast software ... i really cant delate it
<MonkeyDust> zenith  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<simmel_> avast dosent work anylonger for me and the slef protektion cant be disabeld
<simmel_> self*
<theadmin> simmel_: Google "avast uninstall utility".
<nics`> zenith, that's very unusual, what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' give you?
<theadmin> simmel_: More of: http://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility
<simmel_> dosent work becuase the self protekt prozess is running and i cant unchek the selfprotektion box in avast
<maylow> simmel_ dont think irc is a place to look for help like this; only advice i can give you is reinstall windows / don't install avast, use panda cloud antivirus
<simmel_> i alredy know this
<theadmin> simmel_: You need to run it from safe mode if avast is broken in this way
<sidd_mak> theadmin can is got ahead with " sudo rm -rf log/"...???
<Ca11um> I'm trying to install Wine, but it says I must remove Windows compatability layer...
<Ca11um> Aren't they the same thing?
<MonkeyDust> simmel_  you ruined your windows by deleting some essential folder, better ask help in ##windows (that's double #)
<simmel_> when i am in safemode with the unistall unity it wont work too because i have to unchek safe protektion first but wont work for me
<zenith> nics`, windows partition appears
<zenith> MonkeyDust, thank you, it's been a while since i don't use ubuntu
<maylow> simmel_ if reinstalling windows is an option - it's the best option
<Fyodorovna> simmel_, supergrub for grub 2 does not modify grub 2 or the mbr it is just for booting in. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SuperGRUB2Disk
<nics`> and 'sudo update-grub2' won't put it in your grub menu?
<nagarjuna> hi, how can we enable / disable the services in ubuntu
<theadmin> sidd_mak: Just try to use bleachbit, seriously, it's a lot easier for starters :D
<theadmin> nagarjuna: Try rcconf
<simmel_> sooo when i delate it with ubuntu ( the folder) works fine but when i will start windows again it chrashes
<sidd_mak> theadmin : any how i don't need any logs....
<theadmin> sidd_mak: Well: sudo rm -r /var/log/*
<theadmin> sidd_mak: Note the /*, because removing the /var/log directory itself looks like a bad idea to me
<nagarjuna> theadmin: thanks
<nics`> nagarjuna: initctl also
<maylow> simmel_ is windows reinstall an option?
<simmel_> i will loos a mass of data
<maylow> simmel_ a notebook?
<simmel_> nope pc
<MonkeyDust> simmel_  better ask help in the ##windows channel
<simmel_> noone is answering there
<MonkeyDust> simmel_  and this is the ubuntu channel
<simmel_> i am sorry ^^
<sidd_mak> theadmin : thanx a lot man
<hydrox24> sidd_mak: you should also make sure you consider resizing your / partition.
<EDinNY> How do I install .deb's from a command line?  I am an RH guy when it comes to command line
<teluge> i remember i was getting my graphic drivers a couple distro versions back from some site or team or something any ideas?
<llutz> EDinNY: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<MonkeyDust> EDinNY  with dpkg (debian package)
<teluge> ediny sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<EDinNY> thanks.  worked
<epaphus> I installed vino on my ubuntu.. and then in another machine iam trying to do vncviewer -fullscreen LAN-IP ... but it says connection refused.... should i be doing something else?
<najka> hi
<sidd_mak> hydrox24 : is it possible to extend the partition dynamically ??
<MonkeyDust> simmel_  if you use lvm
<MonkeyDust> sidd_mak   if you use lvm
<p3rsist> Any good backport fort ubuntu-server 10.04 php 5.3.5+ ?
<najka> help
<simmel_> lvm ?
<simmel_> what is it ?
<najka> helppp
<MonkeyDust> simmel_  wrong nick, i was addressing sidd_mak
<simmel_> ahh okay
<sidd_mak> MonkeyDust : oh ya.... we can do it through lvm.... thanx man...
<crazydiamond> Hi. Is no_NO a separate locale, or is it only alias of nn_NO / nb_NO?
<MonkeyDust> crazydiamond  what do they mean?
<crazydiamond> locale codes for Norwegian
<Ca11um> How do you terminate a program in Wine?
<unsecur3d> Ca11um,  what do u mean
<DanBurton> I'm on ubuntu 10.04, and I think I've screwed up my libcairo.so.2 somehow. I'm trying to use drracket but it says it "cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" even though /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 does exist
<bobweaver> I have a question about this Restart the Mac and hold the Option Key.    that I have been reading from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation    This is the Super button ?
<Ca11um> unsecur3d, what if the program becomes unresponcive?
<gk2012> I have a newer Gateway notebook with A6-3400 Vision CPU along with ATi Radeon HD 6520G. I downloaded a 32-bit and 64-bit edition of Ubuntu and have tried testing the live DVD's but keep get that Blank Screen(black-screen) when rebooting with the live media. Sound works and the OS loads just no X-session ? Any tips ?
<Ca11um> Also, "Simply extract the fonts from the .7z archive to the 'Fonts' directory in the Windows directory inside your Wine directory. "
<Ca11um> Where is that directory located?
<bobweaver> /usr/share/fonts/
<Ca11um> Just there, or in one of the directories?
<Ca11um> X11, type1, truetype, cmap
<Xethron> I wish to setup a server that will dynamically control internet speed based on the amount of internet a user consumed relative to another. For example. If only one user is online, he gets 100% of the line speed. However, if two users are online, the one who consumed less internet should get preference as to allow him/her to "catch up". Does anyone know of software with the ability to do that?
<gk2012> I've tried booting with 'nomodeset' by holding F6 on boot, I've also chose to use free software only, and even disabled acpi. It puts me into a command line and does't start X.
<ironhalik> Any idea how should I configure thinkfan when theres no apparent pwm fan control, or other fan control file?
<ixiaqla> hello
<nagarjuna> i did many changes & configure some application and also install some themes like gnome/kde. Can i get my ubuntu-desktop back
<epaphus> Hello. How could i install sun java in ubuntu? any link?
<gk2012> I have a newer Gateway notebook with A6-3400 Vision CPU along with ATi Radeon HD 6520G. I downloaded a 32-bit and 64-bit edition of Ubuntu and have tried testing the live DVD's but keep get that Blank Screen(black-screen) when rebooting with the live media. Sound works and the OS loads just no X-session ? Any tips ?
<gk2012> epaphus: use the software center or synaptic package manager
<MonkeyDust> epaphus  sun-java is no longer adviced, use open-java
<lion42> gk2012, have you tried the alternate installer? Or something like lubuntu? That's what I'd consider next, if searching for the problem on my model of computer did not produce any results.
<epaphus> MonkeyDust, is open-java new?
<guntbert> ironhalik: I have it in system tools
<MonkeyDust> epaphus  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<Zaitzev> what can I use to read/write .sqlite files?
<gk2012> lion42: I'm really needing to just run from live session and not hard-disk install
<guntbert> ironhalik: tpfan-admin
<epaphus> tnx
<gk2012> lion42: I tried the f6 boot optios, it just puts me into command line
<nishttal2> hi guys.. is there a different channel for xubuntu
<totesmuhgoats> nishttal2: you can ask here, but if its an xfce issue you might get mor help in #xubuntu
<mkquist> is there a channel that might help with stream ripper?
<totesmuhgoats> i think there is a bot entry for it but not being a regular here i don't know the trigger
<totesmuhgoats> mkquist: what is stream ripper?
<mkquist> totesmuhgoats: rips internet streams
<Guinness2702> So, I've finally got sound to come through the monitor by replacing a DVI->HDMI cable with HDMI->HDMI.  Except now, I can't control the volume in software (e.g. by the volume slider)?  How can I fix this, so the volume slider does control the volume?
<nishttal2> i am trying to setup compiz on xubuntu 11.10.. when i try the compiz --replace command i get the following errors... http://www.fpaste.org/h31w/
<mkquist> !stream-ripper
<emmanuel_> gparted from ubuntu 11.10 doesn't recognize the partitions on a drive that was partitioned using gparted from ubuntu 10.04, how to make 11.10 recognize them (they are still visible when booting from 10.04)?
<TheNexT> how come i cant load my intel drivers ?
<TheNexT> this is my video card
<TheNexT> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<totesmuhgoats> TheNexT: is it a brand new chipset?
<TheNexT> totesmuhgoats, yes
<totesmuhgoats> TheNexT: it might not have be included in the version of the kernel or xorg that ubuntu ships with, im not sure how it works with graphics drivers
<TheNexT> totesmuhgoats, its a dell inspiron n5110 core i5
<totesmuhgoats> i have had issues when my intel chip was brand new, needed to use a newer kernel than my distro shipped with
<TheNexT> should i do a aptitute install xorg?
<Ca11um> I take it Wine is slightly slower than native execution, or is there barely any difference?
<TheNexT> and then aptitute upgrade
<Ca11um> I'm trying to play a multiplayer game on it, I won't suffer major fps drop, will I?
<totesmuhgoats> TheNexT: you should already have xorg no?
<TheNexT> totesmuhgoats, i do
<totesmuhgoats> Ca11um: you should consult the wine db
<totesmuhgoats> performance and glitches really vary from program to program
<TheNexT> but what if i need an update of xorg?
<shmily> please excuse, i have never used irc before. i was wondering how i would start a program directly after resume from suspend
<totesmuhgoats> TheNexT: have you tried apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<TheNexT> yes
<Ca11um> db?
<mkquist> emmanuel_: where they connected when 11.10 was installed?
<totesmuhgoats> !google winedb
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<totesmuhgoats> Ca11um: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<totesmuhgoats> TheNexT: sorry i am not too familiar with ubuntu, but if you have alrady updated you have the newest version available. if the problem is that your version is too old you could wait for the next release of ubuntu or try out something like a backport
<shmily> how do you trigger a script to start after i resume from a suspend
<shmily> ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<shmily> or maybe a redirect to where i could find out?
<Ca11um> Hm apparently it's "Platinum"
<bdi> hello...im trying to run checkinstall for installing libgphoto v.2.4.13 on my linux mint 12 box. I did ./configure prefix=/opt && make && checkinstall and i get this error when the checkinstall command is exectured : http://bin.cakephp.org/view/237142273 What is going wrong?
<ikonia> bdi: mint support is not in this channel
<ikonia> !mint | bdi
<crizzy> bdi: this is not a mint support channel
<ubottu> bdi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bdi> sry, wrong channel
<totesmuhgoats> shmily: i don't know tbh, i was googling around. the technology that allows you to suspend, resume, whatever is acpi
<totesmuhgoats> so linux acpi docs might be a place to start
<agnohendrix> write!
<agnohendrix> oh does this shit work?!?!?!?
<agnohendrix> buerUK speak to me
<ikonia> agnohendrix: tone down the language please.
<agnohendrix> why don't you write?!?!?!?
<agnohendrix> oh
<ikonia> agnohendrix: it's not a chat channel
<totesmuhgoats> agnohendrix: what's wrong?
<Sazpaimon> why doesnt exim4-base create a sendmail symlink
<agnohendrix> thank god
<Sazpaimon> postfix does, and i assume qmail does too
<ikonia> agnohendrix: it's ubuntu technical support, you need to ask an ubuntu technical support question for people to respond
<ikonia> Slartibart: qmail works different than other mta's
<ikonia> oops
<agnohendrix> i've been on the channels i needed but none answered
<ikonia> Sazpaimon: ^
<ikonia> agnohendrix: this channel is only for ubuntu technical support
<Sazpaimon> ikonia, but most, if not all MTAs create a sendmail symlink
<agnohendrix> so i've taken the first channel i could to know if i was wrong in something
<Sazpaimon> and I believe my gentoo install does that, and I remember debian making one
<agnohendrix> sorry!
<ikonia> Sazpaimon: it depends, I think there are annoying restrictions on packaging qmail
<ikonia> Sazpaimon: so if you built it from source it will make it
<Sazpaimon> ikonia, postfix makes a sendmail symlink too
<Sazpaimon> okay I see
<Sazpaimon>  is what I wanted
<Sazpaimon> erm
<Sazpaimon> exim4-daemon-light
<FloodBot1> Sazpaimon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mishaj> Hello, new to IRC chat
<mishaj> Question about panel properties - or lack there of
<mrintegr1ty> hi all, my dhcp server is a little on the flakey side. is it possible to stop dhcpcd from deconfiguring the interface if the dhcp server dissapears for a few minutes?
<vlt> !ask | mishaj
<ubottu> mishaj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mishaj> In experimenting with the top panel, I unchecked expand, and now there is no vacant spot in which to right click to pull up the panel menu
<mishaj> Any ideas?
<elky> mishaj, which ubuntu are you using?
<mrintegr1ty> no offence to my fellow visitors to this channel, some of whome are very advanced, but is there an ubuntu channel that is more aimed at experience users / server administrators ?
<mishaj> 11.04 with Gnome desktop 2.23.1
<mishaj> Gnome 2.32.1
<xavierspider> Hey, after installing ubuntu 11.10 on a flash drive from windows, I'm still getting the installer on the desktop asking me to install, is this normal?
<variant> no offence to my fellow visitors to this channel, some of whome are very advanced, but is there an ubuntu channel that is more aimed at experience users / server administrators ? (seems i was in ubuntu-unregged when i asked that. dunno if that is shown here
<variant> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<log> variant: There's #ubuntu-server, if that's what you're referring to...
<variant> log: good enough, thanks
<n3gro>  /server irc.chatunidos.com 6667
<Sc0tty-> whats that?
<HelgeS> How can I create new program starters in the new desktop environment?
<HelgeS> It isn't Gnome, and I feel lost.
<escott> !info alacarte | HelgeS
<ubottu> HelgeS: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<hydrox24> HelgeS: Are you using 11.10?
<Fyodorovna> HelgeS, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<HelgeS> I'm using 11.10 on an old computer from2003.
<emmanuel_> mkquist: sorry for late reply. yes they were connected, in fact, some time I could view all partitions in both ubuntu 10.04 and 11.10 with gparted, but after some modifications in 10.04, the partitions are no longer visible with gparted in 11.10
<emmanuel_> yet all partitions are still visible with fdisk in 11.10
<HelgeS> so an optional program is needed to create program starters, but not to remove them? I've removed a few...
<emmanuel_> they can also be mounted
<Fyodorovna> HelgeS, you can't right click and create them anymore.
<girishr> a packaging question: does apt look for packages.gz in binary-<arch>/ always?
<emmanuel_> only gparted now see the disk as unallocated which is quite unnerving about a possible "fuzzy" things done with gparted under 10.04
<savage2005> I am looking for a program that works like microsoft publisher I need to make some thank you cards, what should i use? (i took a quick look at open office but it did not seem to have what i am looking for, correct me if im wrong)
<hydrox24> xavierspider: do you mean the installer on the desktop of your USB drive after it has been booted? Or your windows desktop?
<emmanuel_> besides, even though fdisk shows all partitions in 10.04 and 11.10, the display is not the same, in particular the number of cylinders differs, as well as the disk capacity
<hydrox24> savage2005: scribus should do it.
<HelgeS> I see no correspondance between settings in alacarte, and the objects I have to the left on the screen. How can I change these objects?
<hydrox24> savage2005: A little bit more advanced and complex than publisher but is just as good, if not far better.
<hydrox24> HelgeS: You can click and drag the icon of an app into it or out of it.
<savage2005> hydrox24: installing now thanks for the tip!
<hydrox24> HelgeS: to remove them, right click and select remove.
<HelgeS> hydrox24: Drag from where? Using which mouse button?
<xavierspider> hydrox24: the installer on the desktop of my usb drive but I did some research and I know what I did wrong going to fix my mistake, brb
<mkquist> emmanuel_: checked the fstab in 11.10?
<emmanuel_> the fstab in 11.10 does not reference any partition that are on the "problem" disk
<mkquist> emmanuel_:what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<emmanuel_> although fdisk lists all the partitions I realise that cfdisk doesn't and fails with an error message with a wrong partitio
<emmanuel_> mmm
<emmanuel_> let me find the link for pasting information...
<emmanuel_> done
<regi> oi
<mkquist> emmanuel_: better to aim the message at someone
<regi> chat
<regi> CHAT
<szal> !chat | regi
<ubottu> regi: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<log> !br | regi
<ubottu> regi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<emmanuel_> you mean, I should paste the fdisk result to you, for instance, on irc?
<regi> chat
<mkquist> emmanuel_: no, just saying that when you 'aim' a message at someone you should type their user name first (tab helps to complete) then type you message
<superdave321> regi, what are you trying to do?
<emmanuel_> mkquist: ok thanks
<regi> desculpa mas nao falo ingles
<log> regi: /join #ubuntu-br
<mkquist> emmanuel_: there you go
<mkquist> emmanuel_: now back to disk problem
<emmanuel_> mkquist: btw i'm investigating a new lead with cfdisk
<mkquist> emmanuel_: !pastebin
<emmanuel_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<regi> help
<regi> help
<superdave321> !pt > regi
<ubottu> regi, please see my private message
<regi> %C05 oi
<emmanuel_> mkquist: i did post the fdisk result on the pastebin but i saw no http link for it appear on the channel, did you see anything?
<regi> help
<mkquist> emmanuel_: no pastebin gives you the link
<log> !br | regi
<ubottu> regi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gk2012> I'm have no video when attempting to run from the live DVD, the OS loads fine, login sounds are able to be heard etc... just no Video, blank-screen issue
<gk2012> I've tried booting with with nomodeset option and even tried freesoftware only as well as disabled acpi
<gk2012> I also hooked up an eternal monitor to see if it may of been a toggling issue
<gk2012> no success, any tips ?
<emmanuel_> mkquist: the output of fdisk is there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882456/
<emmanuel_> mkquist: the bugs section of the fdisk manpage says: 'fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things'
<emmanuel_> mkquist: on the other hand it praises cfdisk which in fact gives interesting results
<ikonia> !info qmail
<ubottu> qmail (source: netqmail): a secure, reliable, efficient, simple message transfer agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.06-4 (oneiric), package size 409 kB, installed size 2004 kB
<gk2012> I have no video when attempting to run from the live DVD, the OS loads fine, login sounds are able to be heard etc.. just no Video, blank-screen issue. I've tried booting with with nomodeset option and even tried freesoftware only as well as disabled acpi, still no success. I also hooked up an external monitor to see if it may of been a toggling issue, no success still. Any suggestions or tips ?
<mkquist> emmanuel_: ive always had good luck with fdisk, but I use gparted to partition...
<lazarus_> o/
<emmanuel_> mkquist: ok, i also use gparted, now the more salient problem is precisely with gparted which (according to fdisk's manpage) is more closely related to cfdisk then to fidks
<mkquist> emmanuel_: can you mount the partitions at all?
<mkquist> emmanuel_: the problem ones that is...
<OerHeks> emmanuel_, not true, cfdisk can handle disks up to 2 TB. Gparted goes beyond that
<gk2012> I have no video when attempting to run from the live DVD, the OS loads fine, login sounds are able to be heard etc.. just no Video, blank-screen issue. I've tried booting with with nomodeset option and even tried freesoftware only as well as disabled acpi, still no success. I also hooked up an external monitor to see if it may of been a toggling issue, no success still. Any suggestions or tips ?
<emmanuel_> mkquist: and (consistently) it seems that cfdisk also has a problem which gparted has, maybe it's less permissive than fdisk on "funny" partition tables
<emmanuel_> mkquist: yes I can mount the partitions
<MultiverseDog> how do I delete old files on /dev/sdb that are owned by Root?
<webnet> MultiverseDog, 'sudo su'
<webnet> then 1 of 2 things
<webnet> rm /path/to.file.ext
<MultiverseDog> ok
<webnet> or chmod -R 777 /path/where/file/is/
<lazarus_> webnet: or gksu nautilus
<lazarus_> then locate the file an del it
<emmanuel_> mkquist: the output of cfdisk is interesting (translating in EN): "fatal error: primary partition 4: partition ends after end of disk"
<mkquist> emmanuel_: so the problem is with 'how' 11.10 sees the disks?
<emmanuel_> mkquist: yes, that is one of the questions...
<webnet> lazarus_, ah yes. gui. :P i like cli. :D
<gk2012> I have no video when attempting to run from the live DVD, the OS loads fine, login sounds are able to be heard etc.. just no Video, blank-screen issue. I've tried booting with with nomodeset option and even tried freesoftware only as well as disabled acpi, still no success. I also hooked up an external monitor to see if it may of been a toggling issue, no success still. Any suggestions or tips ?
<emmanuel_> mkquist: probably there is something wrong but, so wrong that gparted refuses to work, but not so wrong that the partitions can't be mounted
<lazarus_> me too webnet
 * webnet high fives lazarus_ 
<webnet> CLI for the win
<emmanuel_> mkquist: it happened after i resized the extended partition in 10.04
<MultiverseDog> THANKS -> gksu nautilus, I appreciate it!!!
<mneptok> !repeat | gk2012
<ubottu> gk2012: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<elijah> I just accidentally installed Klipper with apt-get, not realizing the K was for KDE, it is downloading 140+ MB of files. I later realized that Glipper was the Gnome version. If I do a apt-get remove will it remove everything it just installed?
<mneptok> webnet: sudo -i is preferable to sudo su
<lazarus_> MultiverseDog: use that any time you want to delete files that are owned by root but be carefull
<mneptok> elijah: apt-get purge
<elijah> mneptok: thx
<mneptok> elijah: then you may need apt-get autoremove
<emmanuel_> mkquist:the cfdisk error message may be linked to the fact that in 10.04 fdisk sees 160GB whereas in 11.10 it sees only 151GB, and the extended  partition clearly extends beyonds 151GB
<emmanuel_> mkquist: also the number of cylinders displayed by fdisk is different
<StepNjump> Am I the only one that is struggling with libre office or others also have problems?
<lazarus_> elijah: sudo apt-get remove name of package* (the * remove anything you installed with it i.e KDE stuff)
<elijah> mneptok: I did both of those successfully and it said it only freed 528KB and 352 KB
<gk2012> StepNjump: No problem with Libre here...
<gk2012> StepNjump: Make sure open-java is installed
<lazarus_> so elijah: sudo apt-get remove  klipper*
<elijah> It looks like I have roughly 164 MB of KDE libraries installed now
<StepNjump> gk2012: it's running but can't enter one value in only one field database!
<elijah> lazarus_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882486/
<gk2012> StepNjump: I'm really not sure what that's about, usually if I've ever had issues with libre-office it's related to Javan not being installed
<elijah> lazarus_: This is what I ran and installed the first time - http://paste.ubuntu.com/882490/
<lazarus_> elijah: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<emmanuel_> mkquist: thanks for your help so far, now I'll just try to destroy the extended partition in 10.04 and check whether I can see the disk again in gparted in 11.10
<emmanuel_> bbl
<elijah> basically it seems as if purge then autoremove already removed the info it needs to uninstall everything, and it didn't uninstall all the libraries, lazarus_ I did run auto remove already
<mkquist> emmanuel_: reading up a bit, seems gparted sees disks size a little different then cfdisk or fdisk
<mkquist> emorisse: g/l with I could help more
<StepNjump> I think it's installed gk2012 I have the Sun java installed
<lazarus_> elijah: do you have synaptic installed
<Ovizu> i cant update, this is the error i get:
<Ovizu> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<Ovizu> then theres a list of things
<elijah> lazarus_:  I first did the install (http://paste.ubuntu.com/882490/) then did a purge (http://paste.ubuntu.com/882493/), then did the autoremove (http://paste.ubuntu.com/882496/),
<Ovizu> evolution-common
<Ovizu> libcamel-1.2-23
<Ovizu> libebackend-1.2-1
<Ovizu> libebook1.2-10
<Ovizu> libecal1.2-8
<FloodBot1> Ovizu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ovizu> libedata-book-1.2-9
<elijah> lazarus_:  The program 'synaptic' is currently not installed.
<Ovizu> sorry for the flood
<Ovizu> what should i do to resolve this?
<lazarus_> ok so your running 11.10 right elijah
<Ovizu> need to upgrade first?
<DJ> how pleasant
<elijah> lazarus_: correct
<DJ> !tell Ovizu about paste
<ubottu> Ovizu, please see my private message
<lazarus_> elijah: synaptic will help you keep an eye one packeges you have installed
<Kates> enek wong jowo pora iki nek kene ?
<Ovizu> whats the difference between upgrade and updates?
<elijah> lazarus_: should I install synaptic?
<DJ> Kates, English please
<elijah> lazarus_: would it help in this situation?
<lazarus_> elijah: yes
<Kates> ora iso inggris mbak
<DJ> Ovizu, the update is usually the packages you have install by updating to other Releases example from 11.10 to 12.04 you'll need to upgrade you re entire system and new libraries,
<gk2012> I have no video when attempting to run from the live DVD, the OS loads fine, login sounds are able to be heard etc.. just no Video, blank-screen issue. I've tried booting with with nomodeset option and even tried freesoftware only as well as disabled acpi, still no success. I also hooked up an external monitor to see if it may of been a toggling issue, no success still. Any suggestions or tips ?
<DJ> gk2012, are you using amd64 with i686 kernel?
<elijah> lazarus_: what would be a command I could run to flush out the KDE stuff
<DJ> elijah, sudo apt-get --purge remove kde*
<MultiverseDog> space not freed after using 'gksu nautilus' to delete files owned by Root on /dev/sdb, how do I retrieve freed space?
<iceroot> MultiverseDog: empty the trash of the user root
<iceroot> MultiverseDog: nautilus is putting everything in the trash-folder of the user
<lazarus_> DJ: thanks i was try to find a simple cli way to do it but could not remember
<iceroot> even when using root
<iceroot> !puregnome | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<callen> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3500          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<iceroot> elijah: look there for the "remove kde part" and dont run the last install command
<callen> and iptables -L is empty
<MultiverseDog> there is no trash folder displayed in Nautilus
<callen> what could cause port 3500 to be inaccessible to the outside world?
<iceroot> callen: 127.0.0.1 is not reachable from outside
<elijah> I am looking in /var/cache/apt/archives right now and can see all the .debs downloaded in the past hour, they don't all start with KDE
<iceroot> callen: that adress is bind to your loopbackdevice and not to your network card
<callen> iceroot: it's listening on 0.0.0.0:* I thought.
<iceroot> callen: ah sorry have not read everything
<callen> iceroot: which means it should me universally accessible.
<callen> iceroot: it's from an ssh tunnel.
 * lazarus_ has to point out that he is a novice linux user 
<callen> I'm trying to expose a local web server via my remote web server.
<callen> and it's not working.
<callen> if I curl localhost from the remote web server, the tunnel works
<callen> if I attempt it via DNS or static external interface IP, it says connection refused.
<MultiverseDog> there is a 'lost+found' folder, but it is empty
<callen> I have no iptables rules at all.
<iceroot> callen: ah that is because DNS is pointing to your eth0 adress, localhost not
<iceroot> callen: ssh user@host -L 192.168.0.1:3500:remoteserver:3500
<elijah> iceroot: It looks like that should work for the most part, however there are a few .debs that don't match that list
<iceroot> callen: http://192.168.0.1:3500 will point to remoteserver:3500
<gk2012> DJ: yes I am, but I also tried a 32-Bit Edition same issue
<iceroot> elijah: debs in /var/cache/apt/.. has nothing to do with the link from ubottu
<iceroot> elijah: you are talking about deinstalling kde? or just remocing the cached deb files?
<callen> iceroot: that command doesn't amek any esense at all.
<callen> iceroot: am I running that locally against the remote server in addition to the existing -R tunnel?
<gk2012> I have no video when attempting to run from the live DVD, the OS loads fine, login sounds are able to be heard etc.. just no Video, blank-screen issue. I've tried booting with with nomodeset option and even tried freesoftware only as well as disabled acpi, still no success. I also hooked up an external monitor to see if it may of been a toggling issue, no success still. Any suggestions or tips ?
<callen> `ssh -nNq -R 3500:localhost:5000 myserver.com` <--- that is running on my laptop against my server.
<callen> do I need to add a PermitOpen directive to my sshd_config?
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: I removed the extended partition in 10.04 then the other partitions could be seen in gparted 11.10 and I could recreate the extended partitition in 11.10
<elijah> iceroot: I was just looking at the cached deb files to see what was installed
<iceroot> callen: ah the other way around ok, i thought you are using -L and trying localhost:3500 and want to reach mydomain.com with that
<elijah> iceroot: I want o removed the installed files and then later remove the deb files
<iceroot> elijah: to remove the deb files use "sudo apt-get clean"
<iceroot> elijah: to remove kde use the command from ubottu
<elijah> iceroot: I want to keep those until I resolve the installed files issue first
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: the extended partition finished at the end of the disk in 11.10, but back in 10.04 gparted displays some unused space after the extended partition
<gk2012> I have no video when attempting to run from the live DVD, the OS loads fine, login sounds are able to be heard etc.. just no Video, blank-screen issue. I've tried booting with with nomodeset option and even tried freesoftware only as well as disabled acpi, still no success. I also hooked up an external monitor to see if it may of been a toggling issue, no success still. Any suggestions or tips ?
<elijah> what is weird is that my sudo command is not found now
<mkquist> emmanuel06160: did you use gparted or fdisk?
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: I used gparted
<escott> MultiverseDog, gksu into nautilus and empty the trash folder
<callen> ...no.
<elijah> could something that was installed with klipper have removed my sudo?
<callen> iceroot: so why is it accessible to the server locally even though it says it's listening to all IPs?
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: all is consistent with the fact that the disk appears to have different capacity in gparted (and fdisk) 10.04 and 11.10
<mkquist> emmanuel06160: yeah, apparently it can also depend on how the h/d calls itself out to the o/s i guess
<callen> or rather, why isn't it working externally?
<pillboxing> so guys how can I mount a samba share in fstab? I can't find the correct syntax for fstab file
<iceroot> callen: good question, i dont know, sorry
<mkquist> emmanuel06160: gparted is different in each version of ubuntu?
<escott> gk2012, does ctrl-alt-f1 take you to a text console
<mkquist> emmanuel06160: or fdisk is different than gparted?
<elijah> nevermind the sudo thing, I am a noob, I was trying to use sudo with cp
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: fdisk gives different results in 10.04 and 11.10
<escott> emmanuel06160, and its not a gpt issue?
<mkquist> emmanuel06160: interesting..
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: gparted also gives different results
<iceroot> elijah: use /usr/bin/sudo  that should work
<mkquist> emmanuel06160: go figure...
<gk2012> escott: no it does not... I'm only able to drop down into command line when using specific boot options, ie nomodeset, acpi=disabled etc..
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: they both see the disk as 150GB in 11.10 and as 160GB in 10/04
<lazarus_> elijah: have you manged to fix all the issues you've had
<pillboxing> also: does anyone know why when I add a network share to places in kde that I don't see them in the open files menu in sublime text 2?
<iceroot> emmanuel06160: maybe GB and GiB?
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: so it I make a partition in 10.04 that goes beyond 150GB, then back in 11.10 garted refuses to work
<gk2012> escott: I've been searching on google since yesterday evening and no real solution as of yet..
<escott> emmanuel06160, sounds like GB vs GiB
<emmanuel06160> iceroot: could have been, but the size in bytes in given too, so it doesn't appear to be the issue
<pillboxing> guys :P, I need some halp cos I r linux nab
<emmanuel06160> one is 160041885696 bytes, the other is 151158502400
<emmanuel06160> also the number of cylinders displayed by fdisk is different
<gk2012> escott: it seems to be an issue with the newer ATi Radeon cards, though I've had no success at resolving the issue... my main goal is just to be able to run from the live media, I don't need a hard-disk install
<pillboxing> how do I mount an smb share to a folder? I tried sudo mount -t //IP/Share /media/LS guest
<pillboxing> but that does nawt work :(
<escott> gk2012, im not sure what to suggest. if your goal is the livecd its going to be hard to even put in any kind of hack to make it work
<escott> !cifs | pillboxing
<pillboxing> oh yeah
<pillboxing> I had cifs in there somewhere too
<gk2012> escott: yea, it's what I figured
<gk2012> escott: thx for seeking to help...
<Ca11um> I'm trying to install InspIRCd, where would be the most logical place to put it? Does Ubuntu have a 'Program Files', as such?
<Rourick> hello all, how do i enable open gl for compiz affects?
<pillboxing> sudo mount -t //192.168.1.149/Scripts /media/LS cifs guest
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: so at this point I'm content that gparted can see the partitions again in 11.10, but 10GB of disk space are wasted and I still don't know if it's gparted in 10.04 that messed up some thing (or something else I did) or if it's gparted in 11.10 that is buggy
<pillboxing> sudo mount -t //192.168.1.149/Scripts /media/LS cifs guest doesn't work :(
<Raymond_> hi
<_B00> c
<lazarus_> Raymond_: hi
<DJ> gk2012, download the 64-bit
<DJ> and install that image,
<emmanuel06160> mkquist: thus I can now live with things as they are, but is it worth filing a bug report or anything in case they really is a bug somewhere?
<itaylor57> Ca11um, that should be in the repo,install via software center
<gk2012> DJ: that is what I have, as well as a copy of the 32-Bit Edition
<lazarus_> how do you find out specs of a cpu from the cli
<gk2012> DJ: both suffer from the same issue
<DJ> gk2012, which release are you using?
<Raymond_> what is it called when there is a long webpage and the editor wants to place html code to take the person to a specific spot on the same page. does this make sense?
<gk2012> DJ: it dose't matter which live media one tries, the issue is the firmware with new ATi cards it seems
<dagerik> Raymond_: hashtags or hashlinks? using the #
<sirdork> help I'm having trouble setting-up a mail server
<DJ> gk2012, do you even have xorg install?
<Raymond_> dagerik, thankyou
<Ca11um> itaylor57, it's a server
<gk2012> DJ: when rebooting with live media, every thing starts load correctly, one is able to even see the Ubuntu logo (Man in Circle-5 Point Star) but then the screen goes blank...
<pillboxing> hi guys, can anyone link me an up to date samba mounting guide
<DJ> gk2012, Like i said which release are you installing?
<gk2012> DJ: the OS continues and loads normally, even able to hear the sounds... I'm not looking to do a hard-disk install, just to consistely run from the live media...
<DJ> gk2012, 11.10?
<gk2012> DJ: correct
<itaylor57> !info inspircd | Ca11um
<ubottu> Ca11um: inspircd (source: inspircd): Modular IRCd written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.22+dfsg-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1723 kB, installed size 5816 kB
<Ca11um> Oh, using apt-get?
<Ca11um> v1.1.22 is outdated
<Ca11um> I need 2.0.5
<itaylor57> Ca11um, then look for a ppa
<DJ> gk2012, which ATI video card do you own,?
<Ca11um> A what?
<gk2012> DJ: To be exact and detailed, I'm looking to run Sabily(Ubuntu Derived) 64-Bit from the live media on a consistent basis
<itaylor57> !ppa | Ca11um
<ubottu> Ca11um: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gk2012> DJ: the card is ATi 6520g HD with 512mb ram
<gk2012> DJ: AMD Radeon
<escott> pillboxing, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<michaelh1> Help!  I just dist-upgraded on Precise and now Alt-anything and Super-anything don't work
<Rourick> hello all, how do i enable open gl for compiz affects?
<escott> !samba | pillboxing
<ubottu> pillboxing: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DJ> gk2012, do this at Terminal, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<escott> gk2012, if you are running sabily you should ask in the sabily channel. its doubly hard for us to offer advice when you are not running plain vanilla ubuntu
<gk2012> DJ: reguardless whether I use a 32-Bit or 64-Bit live media, the blank-screen issue still persist... It also persist when using boot options such as 'nomodeset, acpi=off etc..' ... the difference being when using the boot option one is at least able to have the command line
<nebie> hey guys, i keep trying to install vmware workstation, and I get some kind of kernel error when I try and run it?
<gk2012> escott: the sabily channel is unable to resolve and said it's "doubly important" to ask here as that distro is only a tweak of Ubuntu
<itaylor57> Ca11um, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Ca11um> 11.10
<gk2012> DJ: thx for seeking to humbly assist...
<DJ> gk2012, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gk2012> DJ: thank you so very much, I'm noting all these before I attempt again...
<escott> Rourick, use jockey to install the drivers for your card
<DJ> gk2012, then sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases sudo apt-get install ia32-libs (only if on amd64 as I was)  sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run (choose build deb packages)   sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<DJ> but you'll have to reboot gk2012
<DJ> gk2012, by the way why don't you just Use, virtualbox?
<itaylor57> Ca11um, you could look at this ppa, but know that ppa's are not supported https://launchpad.net/~stevecrozz/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=oneiric
<gk2012> DJ: okay I have all of the commands noted, will this work for just seeking to use the live-media and not needing a hard-disk install ? How will the commands not need repeating if rebooting ?
<Rourick> escott: jockey gtk is installed
<escott> Rourick, yes run it.
<Rourick> i just checked in software center
<gk2012> DJ: if I can't pull this off with just the live media, the virtual-box option is next i presume, not had very great experience with vm's
<Rourick> ok
<DJ> gk2012, since you want to play with Linux, my advise for you, is for you to Read about it,
<gk2012> DJ: I've been playing with it since I was 12, Im 26
<elijah> lazarus_: Actually I got sidetracked with figuring out how to pipe output from the find command into xclip so I could post the file name since nautilus wouldn't let me edit the filename so I could copy paste it here. I figured it out how to pipe the filename directly to clipboard (xclip) and now have a new trick.
<gk2012> DJ: what reading material do you have to offer, please share ?
<DJ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67065/system-doesnt-boot-after-amd-11-9-driver-install
<gk2012> DJ: thank you
<Rourick> no proprietary drivers on system?
<starn> does ubuntu have tools to check if a disk is dying? preferably the disk it's installed onto?
<DJ> !next
<Rourick> in use*
<escott> gk2012, to do this with a livecd you would have to loop mount the squashfs casper image and modify it and then reburn the cd. it could be a rather daunting undertaking. there is a usb creator tool that has a persistence option but you might also try unetbootin
<gk2012> DJ: :p for finding that entry... been looking for something like it since yesterday evening!
<escott> starn, the disk utilty as well as the command line smartctl will give smart status information
<gk2012> escott: thanks as well, will seek to look into them option also if need be...
<starn> escott: could a EXT4 partition make the bio's smart test detect fake errors?
<escott> starn, it should not, the bios shouldn't be reading the disk but merely querying the values in the smart tables of the disk firmware
<Praxi> is iptables on by default in ubuntu server 11.10?
<EvilResistance> Praxi, its usually installed, but inactive until you configure it
<elijah> lazarus_: and iceroot - I have one deb that was downloaded with klipper (/var/cache/apt/archives/qt4-doc_4%3a4.7.4-0ubuntu8.1_all.deb ), it is taking up nearly 100MB of the data. By following the instructions for removing Kubuntu from Ubuntu I don't see where it will remove that documentation. Will it?
<Praxi> k thanks EvilResistance , just ran a disable to it, but wasn't sure what its default state was
<EvilResistance> Praxi, if you didnt configure it, its default state is set to ALLOW
<Praxi> trying to use mysql workbench on a install a LAMP install
<Praxi> keeps giving me not allowed so trying to figure out where my problem is :)
<EvilResistance> Praxi, by default, MySQL doesnt listen to the internet
<EvilResistance> its set to be local-only
<Praxi> ya I changed it to its IP in the .conf
<Praxi> then restarted mysql
<elijah> unless maybe (/var/cache/apt/archives/qt4-doc_4%3a4.7.4-0ubuntu8.1_all.deb) is actually kubuntu-docs?
<starn> escott: i'm using the commandline tool but it doesn't appear to want to scan the disk
#ubuntu 2012-03-14
<ixiaqla> Hello. I am trying to increase the open file limit on my Ubuntu install by default. I have changed /etc/security/limits.conf and /etc/pam.d/common-session ; /etc/pam.d/login BOTH have session require pam_limits.so written and uncommented. I have rebooted the server and still see 1024 when I do ulimit -n. Any ideas?
<elijah> I can't right click on any files anymore, I also can't left click on the power button on top right, I can left click on files just not right click. Any ideas what is going on/how to fix? Would a restart be good?
<elijah> Actually I can't click on any system menus at all
<Zx432> Hi
<voglster> wassup
<Zx432> Is this the place to get help for ubuntu server?
<Zx432> I am noob so...
<starn> escott: disk utility says " SMART Status:  disk has a few bad sectors"  does that mean it's dying?
<juila> have a question about ubuntu
<zykotick9> Zx432: either here, or #ubuntu-server
<elijah> I can't even click the button to restart, is the command shutdown -restart?
<escott> starn, its not good, but the disk can usually remap a few bad sectors. in the end its a question of how paranoid you are about your data
<velko> starn, yes. do a backup as fast as you can. it might work a lot longer but your data is not safe on it
<starn> says "self-test failed"  4095 bad sectors"
<escott> starn, thats a s-ton more than a few. that is a LOT of bad sectors
<elijah> shutdown -r now?
<juila> have an application running on the background that I would want to edit
<starn> alright escott whats the easy way to clone ubuntu's partiton onto another hard drive and still be bootable?
<Zx432> On my server I have a Local loopback. The server is plugged in my router, since I only want it for internal use it shouldn't be a problem.
<juila> but cannot have on the lunc
<Zx432> Or should it?
<juila> can anyone help with that..?
<escott> starn, you could do a lowlevel dd, but i would think that a !clone together with a home backup is better. you dont want to copy invalid data to the new disk
<velko> juila, what is a lunc?
<starn> hmm escott apparently the hard drive has "airflow Temperature" errors
<juila> I meant luncher
<escott> starn, clean the dust out, but you may have already baked the drive
<starn> says the correct temp is 118f   (i am pretty sure that's to hot) escott  and this is a new computer... the disk is on.
<starn> escott: i'm going to try to run a test if i disappear it's because my computer froze.
<velko> juila, i still cannot understand what are you trying to accomplish. the application is already running. but you don't have a launcher for it. how this constitutes a problem to be helped with?
<shmily> i want to make a script run on resume from a suspend. the script then promptly starts then stops how do i keep it running
<shmily> please and thank you
<juila> velko the application is running on the background cos it supposed to be reminding some times which it does, now want to edit the timing but when ever I select it it wont open from the luncher
<shmily> anyone know where i could find someone who can help?
<velko> juila, sorry. this still does not make any sense to me. ask the others. hopefully somebody will understand
<wildBill_> grrrr
<wildBill_> my x axis carriage is sticking
<wildBill_> damn oillite bushings
<shmily> hello?
<pillboxing> hi guys can someone give me the syntax for mounting an smb share?
<shmily> is anyone able to read this?
<Zx432> yes
<wildBill_> anyone got any suggestions other than take the rods off and turn them and grind them again
<zykotick9> wildBill_: wrong channel?
<pillboxing> buy a new one :D
<wildBill_> lol!
<juila> thanks velko
<Zx432> Nobody home at # ubuntu-server....
<domo1> hello.. i believe i have foun da bug with ssh on ubuntu
<domo1> but I would like to ask if someone can confirm it or try to replicate it?
<pillboxing> mount -t //192.168.1.149/Scripts /media/LS cifs guest
<pillboxing> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong there?
<domo1> it seems sshd_config strictmodes is set to yes by default on the latest ubuntu server.. but if i have a .ssh/authorized_keys file with permissions set to 0775 and 0664 (dir and file respectivley), it allows a login!
<Major_V_Blessed> So glad to be back
<domo1> which I believe is incorrect
<domo1> is this a known issue?
<velko> pillboxing, are you allowed to use the ip address instead of the host name?
<pillboxing> I can in dolphin
<starn> odd the other disk in the machine is at 122f yet smart test say's it's perfectly healthy
<escott> pillboxing, cifs should follow the type option
<velko> pillboxing, mount does not look a lot like dolphin, does it?
<shmily> i want to start using a security keylogger in case my laptop gets stolen. one problem i have is it kills when going to suspend. i made a script to start it again when i resume. now i have the problem of it starting then four milliseconds later killing how can i fix this?
<zu_munir> :)
<pillboxing> no, but I assume that dolphin doesn't convert the ip to a host name and then lookup
<ActionParsnip> pillboxing: -t needs a type after it
<skypce> hello people , can you helpme with this panel problem please?http://imagebin.org/203347
<pillboxing> so I would do:
<starn> how come every hard drive i have that has Linux Partiton has "failed in the past" for temperature and says "disk has a few bad sectors"  even if the hard drive is brand new?
<ActionParsnip> skypce: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a
<Major_V_Blessed> @pillboxing dolphin browser
<Rurd2di> any idea if i can logout a unity session from console
<Major_V_Blessed> ?
<Rurd2di> and how to do so
<zu_munir> HI all..
<pillboxing> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.149/Scripts /media/LS guest?
<ActionParsnip> Rurd2di: sure, run:    killall -u $USER
<escott> Rurd2di, gnome-session-quit?
<pillboxing> doen't work ><
<Rurd2di> ubuntu 11
<Rurd2di> tho
<pillboxing> doesn't
<shmily> can anyone read this? seriously am i doing this the wrong was or does noone know?
<escott> pillboxing, escape the space in "LS guest"
<pillboxing> naww, guest is the username I assumed
<escott> shmily, its not something people in ubuntu do very often. try !backtrack
<shmily> is it !back... or back....
<pillboxing> fogler name I'm trying to mount ot to /media/LS
<skypce> ActionParsnip,
<skypce> skypce@evenodds:~$ lsb_release -a
<skypce> No LSB modules are available.
<skypce> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<skypce> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<skypce> Release:	11.10
<FloodBot1> skypce: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> skypce: if you make a new user and log in as that, is it ok?
<skypce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/882579/
<skypce> ActionParsnip,  give me a second i will make a user
<skypce> ActionParsnip,  when add a new user ubuntu copy from /etc/skel
<skypce> it is the same appareance
<skypce> i am working with mi custom dist
<skypce> the theme is called adwaita cuppertino
<skypce> i am enable compositing in ubuntu-2d
<skypce> sorry
<skypce> i have
<ActionParsnip> skypce: how do you mean 'custom dist'?
<skypce> a ubuntu customized to like me
<skypce> other theme
<skypce> sounds icons etc
<skypce> but
<skypce> may be the problem is with icons and fonts
<pillboxing> man
<skypce> the unity panels looks fine
<skypce> but when appears menus letters and icons
<skypce> it changes
<h00k> skypce: can you try to keep things on one line?
<skypce> ok
<pillboxing> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.149/Scripts /media/LS isn't working either
<superdave321> I can't run nautilus when I run from the command line it says "Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported" How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> skypce: what if you change the theme?
<skypce> i dont want, i like it
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<skypce> i was tested with another themes
<skypce> and same
<ActionParsnip> skypce: its to just test, think about it, we are  trying to isolate an issue
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: natty
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: did you by any chance add the Gnome3 ppa ?
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: Yep.
<Rurd2di> ok i need to logout my gnome session from console
<Rurd2di> rurd2di  tty7     :0               Sat16    6days 11:24m  0.41s gnome-session
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: its not compatible with Natty
<Rurd2di> tty7 is session id
<Rurd2di> lol
<Rourick> ? please i wanna switch os, i have no cd's nor usb stick, is it possiable download iso and run from linux for boot-up? thanks
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: Ok, how do I remove it?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: I'd reinstall personally. You may find success with ppa-purge
<Rurd2di> Rourick: nettboot
<Rurd2di> best way then
<Rourick> from software manager?
<Rurd2di> nb
<Rurd2di> *netboot
<ActionParsnip> Rourick: Grub2 can boot ISOs
<Rourick> im new not sure grub
<Rourick> :)
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: hmmmkay... installing...
<rfoust> newb question: chrome is taking up the full screen, and I can't get to the title bar.  how do i fix it? :)
<h00k> rfoust: try f11
<h00k> rfoust: or alt+click and drag
<superdave321> rfoust: that or you may be running it in app mode...
<rfoust> ah ha, the alt-click drag did it
<superdave321> cool
<rfoust> thanks!!
<pillboxing>  //192.168.1.149/Scripts /media/LS cifs iocharset=utf8,uid=localusername,gid=users,guest,file_mode=0444,dir_mode=0555 0 0
<pillboxing> that's what I have in my fstab
<pillboxing> can anyone linkme to the proper syntax for mounting samba?
<escott> pillboxing, gid=users looks wrong. you either want uid=1000,gid=1000 or you want users, but not both
<pillboxing> ty
<ActionParsnip> pillboxing: do you have any username/password stuff on the share?
<escott> !samba | pillboxing this should list some examples
<ubottu> pillboxing this should list some examples: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pillboxing> I did sudo mount -a, and then dmesg | tail
<duvi> hello
<pillboxing> dmesg tail said there was no user specified
<pillboxing> no parsnip
<domo1> just filed a security bug at ubuntu over the SSH issue I was having
<domo1> hopefully I foun dsomething that will be fixed!
<domo1> :)
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: how would I use ppa-purge to accomplish my goal here?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: sudo ppa-purge ppa:addressofppayouadded
<superdave321> Thanks
<Shojo> To make a process start at login, what file should i add to Startup?
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: there is a startup items item in dash
<Shojo> you mean boot in /?
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: if its just an app which you can run in dash, you can simply symlink the .desktop file from /usr/share/applications to ~/.conf/autostart folder
<pillboxing> so there's no way of adding an entry to the fstab with guest permissions and set to all
<ActionParsnip> pillboxing: i'm sure there is, just nobody knows rigt now....
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: what do you want to add?
<Shojo> i don;t know symlinking. I want to know what type of file to add in the Startup processes GUI
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: the startup app GUI lets you define the command to run at startup and makes the desktop file for you :)
<pillboxing> apparently smbfs is > cifs
<Shojo> fail2ban, i know it's in /use/share/fail2ban but i don't know which file to use as startup only allows one file
<skypce> guys what is the channel of gtk css?
<Shojo> i mean which is the process initiating file
<Zx432> how do I get a ethernet card to work?
<Shojo> i didn't understand the "makes the dektop file  for you" part
<Zx432> system recognises it
<Zx432> but i have no connection
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: what do you want to add to startup?
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: you'll find the OS will nearly ALWAYS recognise the hardware, doesn't mean it will work
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Shojo> because it's a firewall process
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: doesn't that run as a process without need to add it to the startup manually?
<Shojo> it doesn't appear to be. and it has no daemon
<therealdod> https://nolikebutton.jottit.com/
<therealdod> New campaign
<pillboxing> finally got it mounted lol
<therealdod> Any comments?
<pillboxing> /192.168.1.149/Scripts  /media/LS cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<therealdod> I dont know many people who use facebook
<therealdod> but the idea is solid
<pillboxing> that in fstab worked, nothing else ever did
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: if you run:  grep fail2 /usr/share/applications/*     do you get any output?
<ActionParsnip> therealdod: how is that related to ubuntu support?
<mkultra> anyone home?
<Shojo> ActionParsnip: no
<mkultra> hello ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: gah, then the startup items app will add the command for you
<skypce> guys how can i set a background-color:transparent in gtk 3?
<mkultra> i cant wait till 12.04 comes out
<ActionParsnip> mkultra: you can use it in Beta prerelease if you feel brave :)
<^Satan^> quick question: It's possible to remove Unity entirely, right? And only have Gnome or KDE or whatever instead?
<mkultra> i do have my pc setup to format rather well
<ubuntu> k
<mkultra> yeah satan
<^Satan^> cool
<ActionParsnip> ^Satan^: unity is a shell for Gnome, you already have gnome installed
<mkultra> u can remove gnome entirely and install xfce or fluxbox if your brave
<aaronh5> What does the command "export bash" do? I can't use any commands now that I did that
<^Satan^> I want to keep gnome, but ditch unity
<ActionParsnip> ^Satan^: will help: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<Wilson2bw> hello world
<ActionParsnip> aaronh5: try:  source ~/.bashrc
<elijah> I have a deb file in my apt-cache, how can I tell what package name it is so I can remove it with apt-get?
<ubuntu> hello, i'm in a big trouble, i tried to fix the grup and i fucked the whole loader
<mkultra> hello
<ActionParsnip> aaronh5: the export is not permanent so a reboot will fix it
<Wilson2bw> I made the switch,, andI am not looking back at Widows..
<orionsonofneptun> webnet ubuntu issues
<h00k> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Wilson2bw> Ubuntu 12 is stable
<ActionParsnip> Wilson2bw: officially, its not
<Zx432> #ActionParsnip if I ping 8.8.8.8 I get: connect: network is unreachable
<h00k> Wilson2bw: Ubuntu 12.04 is not released, but you can discuss it in #ubuntu+1
<orionsonofneptun> why is it when i move cursor to left launch pad dont appear
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network     and you can use the product line to find guides on configuring the device
<Wilson2bw> Well, it's come a long way
<orionsonofneptun> why cant i get the ubuntu i desire 11.10
<aaronh5> thanks, ActionParsnip I'll try that.
<orionsonofneptun> ive burned the cd
<Wilson2bw> It used to be buggy
<Wilson2bw> IS anyone using Pidgen chat?
<ubuntu> sorry for the bad language, anyone can give me hand with the loader¿?
<h00k> !recover | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<orionsonofneptun> but after install its not the way it should be
<h00k> !grub2 | ubottu try this
<ubottu> h00k: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> Wilson2bw: have done since 2001
<h00k> er. ubuntu see abve
<orionsonofneptun> webnet???????????
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: try some details
<^Satan^> Also, another question... Everyone jump in and answer... Best video card with open sourced drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ^Satan^: for what requirement
<wolfmitchell> Hello, on Ubuntu Server 11.10, I am getting 'sudo: must be setuid root' when I run a sudo apt-get install. Any help?
<Wilson2bw> @ActionP > Im trying to use Pidgin with this news group on Freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> ^Satan^: I'd say intel personally
<orionsonofneptun> well my eyes need fixed son
<Wilson2bw> and Im not getting anywhere
<itsmee> h00k, no, that's not what happened, i tried to manually add the windows entry to the grub trough a programme called boot-fix and now it says that there is something missing, it's not the case which is exposed in the forum
<ActionParsnip> Wilson2bw: which newsgroup?
<^Satan^> at a minimum it'd have to be able to run double-headed, twin 1920x1080 displays
<Wilson2bw> meaning, I can chat directly with people in the list , but not in the main window
<ActionParsnip> ^Satan^: intel more than likely, intel give a lot to Linux
<^Satan^> preferably at a refresh rate of 100 hz
<wolfmitchell> Ok, thats for every sudo command.
<Wilson2bw> Right now im chatting using some webbased chat
<h00k> Wilson2bw: you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic. /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<orionsonofneptun> details are jerks fool me out of ubuntu
<orionsonofneptun> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Wilson2bw: ahh so you need to join a channel?
<hiexpo> hola ?
<wolfmitchell> Is there a default root password that I can use on 'su -', because I need root.
<h00k> itsmee: that grub2 recover wiki page can assist you reinstall grub from a live disk
<orionsonofneptun> any ideas what action to take
<hiexpo> sudo su
<bikcmp> does anyone know of any web based media player?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: there is no root password and the acount is disabled
<wolfmitchell> hiexpo: I can't use sudo
<marco2000> hi. My computer has ati hd radeon 5670. is it possible to install gnome 3 , using ati propretary drivers?
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: vlc has a web UI
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: oh?
<bikcmp> web /ui/, or api?
<h00k> marco2000: are you looking for gnome3, or gnome-shell?
<bikcmp> i knew it had an api
<itsmee> h00k, ok thanks
<Wilson2bw> yes, trying to figure out how to join using Pidgin
<willijs3> Hello!
<wolfmitchell> I get the error 'sudo: must be setuid root
<wolfmitchell> '
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: look into it, i'm off for a kip
<marco2000> hook, gnome 3
<bikcmp> kip?
<willijs3> Anybody know if when I upgrade to Ubuntu Studio from Ubuntu 11.10 will I have the xfce desktop? or will I still be using Unity?
<^Satan^> also, not an ubuntu question per se, but can anyone recommend a dual-socket motherboard that'll take a pair of i7's and at least 32 GB of RAM?
<h00k> marco2000: unity runs on gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> Wilson2bw: main wind, select to message a user then type:  #ubuntu
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: fwiw, no, it doesn't :P
<h00k> ^Satan^: try ##hardware
<pillboxing> man I hate unity so much :(
<hiexpo> I think ubuntu has a root term
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: wanna bet?
<wolfmitchell> I'll just see if I can use Grub to change my pas
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: all i'm seeing is stuff to 'control' it.
<pillboxing> I miss the old gnome, I would never have updated from ubuntu 9.04 if  I knew what I was in for
<bikcmp> i don't want to control it, i want to watch it. :P
<marco2000> hook, sorry my ignorance, I'm talking about the interface that comes with gnome 3 by default
<wolfmitchell> s/pas/pass  s/my/the root
<Pirsch> Hi all. I would like to build my own custom ubuntu. I want to remove things like Gwibber and Ubuntu Software Center. I've tried but end up with no GUI. Is there a way?
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: so you want to be ableto watch media in a web browser from your local PC
<bikcmp> yeah.
<bikcmp> from a server.
<h00k> marco2000: okay, the one that comes on Ubuntu by default is the shell Unity, Gnome has a shell called gnome-shell
<bikcmp> hm
<bikcmp> actually
<ActionParsnip> not sure, but i'm tired. Gotta jet
<bikcmp> know what
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: maybe.
<h00k> marco2000: both run on Gnome3, though.
<h00k> !ati | marco2000 this may help
<ubottu> marco2000 this may help: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zykotick9> Pirsch: i'd suggest starting from mini and installing what you want
<marco2000> hook, thanks
<Fwenter> Has anyone gotten a Cisco AE1200 wireless USB card to work?
<^Satan^> h00k, how does one go about removing the Unity shell entirely? So it's not sitting on my hard drive taking up space?
<Fwenter> the chipset is a Broadcom BCM43235
<willijs3> pillboxing Me too. I want studio and xfce, but this latest release isn't the best.
<Pirsch> zykotick9, I tried this but couldn't get the LveCd to boot, even into a shell.
<zykotick9> Pirsch: and avoid the metapackage ;)
<h00k> ^Satan^: probably 'sudo apt-get remove unity'
<zykotick9> Pirsch: livecd? where does that come in?  are you trying to do a custom livecd or install?  if it's livecd i have no idea!
<Pirsch> zykotick9, I remember downloading and burning Ubuntu mini to a LiveCd. I expected it would install into the ram and then at least give me a console to work with. But it didn't work.
<NeWGuy__> dit you try Alt-F1, or F2 or F3 . . .
<Pirsch> zykotick9, I wouldn't be surprised if you told me I was going about it the wrong way. :)
<Wilson2bw> Not sure I understand this; <ActionParsnip> Wilson2bw: main wind, select to message a user then type:  #ubuntu
<itsmee> omg i don't get anything of the community page, they are using tools and commands that i don't know for the grub, and i can't figure out how to proceed and wha'ts the problem
<pillboxing> /192.168.1.149/Scripts  /media/LS cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<willijs3> Or does anyone know if I can upgrade to Studio from Xubuntu?
<h00k> Wilson2bw: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pillboxing> I can't save files on that damn share
<pillboxing> I just changed permissions, do I need to change that uid?
<Pirsch> willijs3, I've upgraded ubuntu to studio before just through synaptic. I simply checked all packages with 'studio' in the name
<zykotick9> Pirsch: mini isn't a livecd (it's a netinstall, basically the d-i install actually) - i'm not sure if it's a hybrid cd/usb or not?  prehaps someone else could confirm/deny?  if it isn't then perhaps unetbootin?
<Wilson2bw> hook? where do I type that in Pidgin?
<itsmee> any hand with the grub?
<Pirsch> zykotick9, ok, as expected, I'm way off on this. Do you know of a site that could get me started/guide me?
<h00k> Wilson2bw: in the chat window, where you type things to me
<wolfmitchell> willijs3: Just get taskse, then use sudo tasksel, look for tone generation and video generation.
<wolfmitchell> *tasksel
<zykotick9> Pirsch: no suggestion come to mind? sorry...
<Pirsch> zykotick9, ok, that's fine. Knowing I was doing it wrong is the first and most important step. Thanks.
<tomi_> Hello all!
<tomi_> I'm very-very new here^^
<itsmee> any help with the grub problem please? :-(
<pooltable> help set up an hp50 emu ??
<willijs3> wolfmitchell that's an option.
<zykotick9> Pirsch: the mini install has a REALLY cool tasksel (choose what to install) at the beginning i was impressed
<wolfmitchell> They are seperate options. Select and install them.
<zykotick9> Pirsch: the colour was terrible, but that's another issue ;)
<pillboxing> guys, how can test why I  can't write to a mounted smb share?
<willijs3> wolfmitchell is Xubuntu good for audio/ video production though
<Pirsch> zykotick9, is this the right place to start? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wolfmitchell> Yeah.
<wolfmitchell> Just get those.
<gmclean> network-manager asks for my wireless password every time even though i've checked "enable for all users" and "activate on startup" or whatever those options are called. on 11.10
<wolfmitchell> Getting those in tasksel even changes the bootsplash to the one Studio has.
<willijs3> wolfmitchell ok thanks for the help.
<wolfmitchell> Welcome.
<wolfmitchell> *Your welcome
<itsmee> guys i'm really strugling with grub2, any help?
<bazhang> itsmee, check the grub2 wiki
<zykotick9> Pirsch: yes.  Why doesn't that page mention USB?  do you have a cd?
<bazhang> !grub2 | itsmee
<ubottu> itsmee: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iankp> Is there a way to enter text in X from the command line? I want to send the result of zbar, to make it act like a real scanner.
<elijah> Hey guys, I accidentally installed Klipper before and then did a purge and autoremove after that but it only removed <1MB of the >160MB it installed. How can I uninstall the remaining KDE'ish packages? I have instructions here for removing most of the packages but for instance, I know qt4-docs were installed by manually inspection of the /var/cache/apt/archives folder and looking at all the *.debs downloaded in that time frame.
<Pirsch> zykotick9, this isn't where I got the ISO image before. I'll start fresh.
<itsmee> bazhang, i can't find help in there, i have an specific problem that is not listed on those pages :-(
<Wilson2bw> h00k are you there?
<elijah> *oops "here" means this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<bazhang> itsmee, then you need to ask a very clear and specific question
<elijah> Is there a way to remove all packages that were installed during a specific time frame?
<elijah> I have a list of all the debs I want to remove
<Wilson2bw> anyone here using PIDGIN?
<bazhang> Wilson2bw, whats the question
<hiexpo> pidgen is kool
<itsmee> bazhang: i tried to fix my grub trough an application listed on those pages, and i put something called the mbr on the windows partition, thinking that that would make the windows partition reappear on the grub. the thing is that now it says something like ''Mqar is missing'', and grub does not load
<pillboxing> guys how can I get an error message for why I can't save a file on a mounted share
<Fraz> hi
<Fraz> what's a PPA?
<zykotick9> !ppa | Fraz
<itsmee> bazhang, i honestly don't know what i did
<ubottu> Fraz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Wilson2bw> bazhang - trying to chat you
<Fraz> cheers
<hiexpo> !ppa
<bazhang> itsmee, what application listed on those pages, pastebin the exact error messages and give us the url
<bazhang> Wilson2bw, #ubuntu-offtopic
<hiexpo> hola bazhang
<itsmee> bazhang: that's gonna be diffiicult, cause i can only run in a live cd, i don't have acces to the hd windows nor linux ubuntu partition. the app was boot-repair, it is listed on that page that you gave me, from there i picked it up
<Wilson2bw> ya, trying to chat you personally
<Wilson2bw> this group is to busy
<Wilson2bw> Bazhang
<Fraz> i want to move the unity bar to the bottom like in windows. any suggestions?
<iceheart> Good news everyone! I got a jump drive. =D
<[deXter]> You mean a flash drive?
<iceheart> Same thing.
<hiexpo> hey bazhang where's  your ole  buddy   idleone ?
<[deXter]> For a sec I thought you were talking about a ZIP drive.
<rap424> can anyone help with a sendmail problem?
<iceheart> Been two days but finally got ubuntu reinstalling. ^^
<bazhang> Wilson2bw, you wish support? then please ask a support question, here in the channel, not via PM
<bazhang> hiexpo, stay on topic, Please
<iceheart> I've always called it a jump drive, because it jumps files from one computer to another.
<Fwenter> I call it a flash drive because it uses flash memory technology
<iceheart> Well I suppose if you want to be technical about it.
<itsmee> bazhang, any idea about the grub?
<Wilson2bw> bazhang > im trying to use THIS channel in Pidgin . I am typing this with MozillaChat.
<iceheart> But that's like calling a wheelie bar a tuber wheel contraption or something. lol
<rap424> anyone have any idea why emails are being received even if sendmail's queue is empty?
<iceheart> Just ain't as catchy
<rap424> are not being received*
<Fwenter> Except computer hardware is almost always referred to technically
<bazhang> itsmee, your issue is not at all clear, please go step by step through the grub2 wiki, then when you hit a step you do not know, or get an error, then pastebin that error
<Wilson2bw> @Bazhang > I hate using this webbased chat.. It s hard to keep track of conversations
<iceheart> True.
<Fwenter> CPUs aren't called GetStuffDone-ers
<bazhang> Wilson2bw, then use something else.
<iceheart> No but they are often shortened to processors
<Fwenter> and Flash Memory Data Drives are often shortened to Flash Drives
<Wilson2bw> Baz//. Im trying to use PIDGIN
<iceheart> Oh fine, be boring lol
<Wilson2bw> instead of this webchat
<Fwenter> Will do
<[deXter]> Wilson2bw, heh, I thought baz;// was a new protocol!
<iceheart> oh good my installation is done ^^
<iceheart> My laptop lives again!
<pillboxing> so guys
<Wilson2bw> ya, I hate using this web based chat, rather be using Pidgin
<hiexpo> hiexpo, reverts back to aircrack-ng & pentoo       >    forget  ubuntu  > bazhang  is the boss
<Wilson2bw> but it's not working
<bazhang> Wilson2bw, then learn some of the pidgin commands? #pidgin is here on freenode, and they're website (along with docs) is at pidgin.im
<pillboxing> touch /media/LS/ab.iss gives an access denied error
<pillboxing> /192.168.1.149/Scripts  /media/LS cifs  guest,uid=toby,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Fwenter> Wilson2bw: In "account settings" add a new account, set it to IRC, and connect. Buddies > Join Chat > #ubuntu
<pillboxing> that's the mount as it's defined, what do I need to change that uid to?
<itsmee> bazhang, shouldn't the default password of the live cd be a blank space, because it ask me for one and i hit enter but it doesn't accept it
<itsmee> ?
<hiexpo> don't fuck with me bazhang
<itsmee> what's the default password for the live cd?
<bazhang> itsmee, there is none
<Faryshta> itsmee, there is no password.
<Faryshta> itsmee, where is it asking you for password?
<itsmee> the why does it says, ubuntu is not on the sudoers file, this incident will be reported
<itsmee> Faryshta, i am doing command line operations on the live cd to restore grub. i went to users, and added ''ubuntu'' to the sudo group
<itsmee> but still doesn't wotk
<gmclean> network-manager asks for my wireless password every time even though i've checked "enable for all users" and "activate on startup" or whatever those options are called. on 11.10
<Faryshta> itsmee, I dont get you. The 'ubuntu' user have all the root permissions like installing software. You are not supposed to use 'sudo' AFAIK.
<itsmee> Faryshta, the why does it say that on the command line?
<itsmee> Faryshta, ubuntu is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<hspcd> anybody got a minute?
<Fraz> can someone help me out with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<Fraz> step 4, uh?
<Faryshta> itsmee, which is the command you are using?
<Faryshta> itsmee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Setting_a_Password
<itsmee> Faryshta, any command in  sudo, it won't work. my god, not even the password changer worked
<gmclean> my god!
<gmclean> maybe you're not a sudoer
<moes> itsmee, Try gksu instead of dudo
<itsmee> gmclean, i tried to manually add it, but it doesn't work
<gmclean> you have to use visudo
<gmclean> iirc
<gmclean> haha, which you need root permissions for
<rap424> anyone have any idea why sendmail wouldn't be sending email even though it is running?
<gmclean> i guess if you don't have root it's going to be pretty hard to obtain...
<itsmee> gmclean, to restore grub
<gmclean> well you want to do that offa cd anyway
<itsmee> gmclean, please somebody shot me cause i'm running out of ideas, the gksudo didn't work either
<gmclean> whoa you were shot!? you should go to a hospital!
<gmclean> i mean, i assume you're installing grub to the mbr
<gmclean> if that's the case you want to boot off cd
<gmclean> "try ubuntu" or whatever
<gmclean> open a terminal, mount your / partition, chroot, reinstall grub, grub-install <device> and then update-grub, should be ok after that.
<itsmee> gmclean, i have to completely reinstall the grub2, don't ask why, just screwed everytginf
<gmclean> i think
<gmclean> i didn't ask why, although i will say that beggars can't be choosers
<gmclean> anyway good luck gtg
<itsmee> gmclean, yes, but we come to the main axioma, how do i get sudo privileges?
<itsmee> i'm philosophal
<gmclean> if you boot off cd you shouldn't be able to run sudo and i think the password can be left blank
<lazarus_> what would be coool is if they could incroperate update manager into software center
<gmclean> if it even asks
<gmclean> you can just sudo -i
<gmclean> boom root shell
<itsmee> gmclean, i leave it blank, it doesn't work
<itsmee> gmclean, check out the output for the last command: ubuntu is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<donsd> What is a crontab entry for every 15 minutes on the hour. I thought 00/15 would work but it does not. 00,15,30,45 probably works, but ...
<donsd> Is there a command like 00/15 that works?
<itaylor57> lazarus_, it has already been done, i.e. synaptic lol
<enchilado> A wild Tux appears.
<johnathanjinger> hey all
<lazarus_> itaylor57: no i mean code software center to handle updates
<omabena> hello I got an Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n  I'm having issues to make it work with ubuntu 11.10, there are know issues with this hardware?
<itsmee> enchilado: have you eaten chile or something?
<pyg> dpkg --force-no-root doesn't seem to work? It complains that "dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory"
<johnathanjinger> question....  i have set up an FTP server on my linux server (ubuntu) and I have someone tryin to upload to it using filezilla... for some reason something is limiting the transfer to 300kb/s
<itsmee> haaaaaaa help with the sudo pleassse
<johnathanjinger> is there a way to make this alot faster
<zykotick9> !broadcom | omabena
<ubottu> omabena: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<enchilado> itsmee: not today..
<itsmee> enchilado, lol
<spacebarbarian> how do I create a user that only can access svn+ssh, just make shell /bin/false ?
<pillboxing> so guys, I have the smb share on windows set to allow the user guest and everyone to to write
<pillboxing> I'm getting 755 as stats on stat /media/LS
<anonymous6> hello anyone there?
<[deXter]> Sorry, wrong number.
<pillboxing> but touch /media/LS/ab.iss is reutrning permissions denied
<anonymous6> lol
<hopstafarian> hi all..
<anonymous6> i have a problem
<pillboxing> I can't figure out why, is cifs bugged?
<anonymous6> anyone care to help?
<bazhang> anonymous6, ask the channel
<anonymous6> ok
<[deXter]> anonymous6, No one can help you if you don't ask the question. :P
<pillboxing> sigh
<omabena> zykotick9, already did that didn't work
<anonymous6> ok so like i have a problem with wine, everytime i click on the executable it won't bring up the wizard it just hangs and quits
<hopstafarian> pillboxing, bugged how..?...
<pillboxing> idk man, it's not writing any files
<bazhang> anonymous6, for what game check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | anonymous6
<ubottu> anonymous6: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<anonymous6> actually it is utorrent to a game
<bazhang>  /join #winehq for specific apps anonymous6
<anonymous6> ok
<pillboxing> touch is returning permission denied, sudo touch is returning permission denied
<omabena> zykotick9, it just keeps asking me for password, over an over
<pillboxing> I gave guest full permissions on source box, and also everyone group full permissions, so I can only put it down to cifs being bugged
<zykotick9> omabena: sorry, i don't have anything to add.  i don't have any broadcom hardware.  good luck.
<omabena> zykotick9, ok thanks
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone got a recommendation for a good gui app to connect to a samba server from Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<omabena> I'm having problems connecting my Broadcam wireless card with ubuntu 11.10, any help please
<pillboxing> how can I debug my issue? do I have to add something to the fstab? or how can I figure out of cifs is bugged or if my permissions are setup wrong on source box
<johnathanjinger> anyone have any clue why my ftp server might be so slow
<omabena> well I'm going back to fedora
<omabena> laters
<Smashcat> bb
<johnanthan> sorry about that
<hopstafarian> omabena, fedora is pretty solid, i have to say...
<hopstafarian> omabena, run and like both...
<johnanthan> so i've set up vsftp on my ubuntu server and anytime i try uploading a file to it, it seems to cap out at around 300kb/s any idea why this might be?
<pillboxing> I'm thinking I might have to go a different distro too, unity is unusable for me, and kde can't use samba shares properly
<Smashcat> First time I've used Linux on the desktop in years (been using it in servers for almost 20 years) - it's come a long way :-) Nice and quick on this laptop with a SSD, but have to  reinstall windows7 on it tomorrow ;-(
<Flumpy> Hey guys, I have an interesting problem. I recently built a new computer with a 2TB HDD (partitioned 1TB for Win8, 1TB for Ubuntu) and a 32GB SSD for Windows' System Reserved and Ubuntu's /boot. Except my computer doesn't boot into Grub, it goes straight to the Win8 loader.
<hopstafarian> Flumpy, did you check the bios?
<roasted> Question - is there a way to set up Deja Dup so it backs up at a very specific time, instead of randomly once a day or once a week?
<wiky> omabena, you may add "blacklist acer-wmi" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf,and restart your system
<Flumpy> hopstafarian, yes, Grub is installed on /dev/sda which is the SSD
<omabena> wiky, what that blacklist thing it's for?
<Flumpy> and the SSD is first in the boot order
<talalala> hey
<talalala> what advantages does ubuntu have over windows xp?
<Flumpy> If you're not interested in playing games, or doing work at home, everything.
<wiky> omabena, i don't know clearly,but it solved my wireless problem.if it doesn't help,you can delete it
<meomic> does anyone have stability problems that started to happen like week ago? - im using ubuntu 10.10 x86-64 - like screen is dimming so fast and no more response from pc - need to power off
<johnanthan> talalala it's free for one, and no licensing costs, as well as open source
<omabena> wiky, ok thanks I'll give it a shot
<cn28h> I'd like to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 (with 11.04 in between if required), but Update Manager doesn't show the option (I assume because these aren't LTS?). Can I still do the old "aptitude dist-upgrade" or is that no longer considered good?
<johnanthan> talalala and can do pretty much everything windows can do if used as a server
<jrib> !upgrade | cn28h
<ubottu> cn28h: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<WilsonBradley> anyone using Pidgin/
<Flumpy> cn28h, I believe you type "update-manager -d" or something similar in the terminal
<WilsonBradley> ?
<zykotick9> cn28h: you might want to wait for 12.04 to be release and take advantage of LTS->LTS upgrade, if update now...
<R3db3ard> cn28h, yes you can still apt-get upgrade to 11.04 then again to 11.10
<bazhang> WilsonBradley, whats the specific issue
<R3db3ard> I still use 11.04
<cn28h> hmm
<WilsonBradley> im using Pidgin 2.10.1 (libpurple 2.10.1)
<bazhang> WilsonBradley, any question in there?
<WilsonBradley> and when I type in a channel the bottom text doesn't show
<pillboxing> Hi guys, can anyone here please help me with an smb shaare issue?
<cn28h> Flumpy, cool, with -d it's offering me the 12.04 beta which works for me :D
<WilsonBradley> not able to see what I type
<omabena> hopstafarian, well it's not use the switch my wireless cards it's not supported on fedora either
<WilsonBradley> but
<WilsonBradley> in a direct chat in Pidgin it works
<R3db3ard> pillboxing, please ask your question.
<WilsonBradley> hello?
<dr_willis> jello!
<WilsonBradley> Anyone Imn also haveing problems with Google
<WilsonBradley> account
<WilsonBradley> in pidgin
<Flumpy> Does anyone have any ideas as to why Windows would boot instead of Grub (I installed Ubuntu after Windows)? Or should I just try something more drastic like uninstalling Windows?
<dr_willis> Flumpy:  grub dident get put on  the same hd you are booting. it may have failed to load, windows av removed it..
<dr_willis> or booting the wrong hd..
<dr_willis> !qfixgrub
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Flumpy> dr_willis, I'm pretty sure it's on the right hdd, but I'll double check though. Thanks.
<skypce> hello guysw
<dr_willis> you can also make grub install to a hd, and a spare usb flash. you could then boot the flash if needed
<skypce> what is the rgba transparent background color?
<donsd> What is a crontab entry for every 15 minutes on the hour. I thought 00/15 would work but it does not. 00,15,30,45 probably works, but ...
<donsd> Is there a command like 00/15 that works?
<hopstafarian> donsd, * 15 * *?
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<donsd> hopstafarian, wouldn
<donsd> t that be 3:00pm?
<dr_willis> i always just have to google cron examples.. ;) i rarely use cron
<hopstafarian> donsd, yes...but asterisk for the rest, and 15 in the appropriate mins slot..
<donsd> dr_willis, I've been googling, but most examples show */15, which I do not think would be 00 15 30 45.
<hopstafarian> donsd, so 15 * * * */
<hopstafarian> ?
<dr_willis> try it and see i guess.. wonder if theres a cron simulator web site. )
<donsd> hopstafarian, that would be 15 after the hour only, I think.
<hopstafarian> donsd, or is it not every fifteen on the hour?
<hopstafarian> donsd, sorry, i didn't unnestand the question then..
<Flumpy> Does Grub generate log files that I could check from a live cd/usb to see if it's failing?
<donsd> 00,15,30,45 * * * * xxx works.  I was just curious.
<dr_willis> Flumpy:  not that ive ever noticed..
<masen> */15 * * * * * should be every 15 mins
<masen> i'm using that all over the place
<dr_willis> Flumpy:  the grub installer can print out error messages if thats what you mean
<donsd> masen, yes, but not exactly 00, 15, or is it?
<Flumpy> dr_willis, no Grub installs fine to the correct hdd, Windows just boots instead for some reason.
<dr_willis> Flumpy:  check bios for av/mbr  protection. also try putting grub o a spare small usb flash
<dr_willis> Flumpy:  what device are you installing grub onto?
<masen> donsd: interesting, i believe you are correct
<masen> specifying all of the times as you have will be exact
<pillboxing> so guys, can someone please help me debug an smb share permission issue?
<zenith> hello, windows has dissappeared from my grub 2 loader and i have tried a hundrer and fifty kabillion things but they don't work, help please (also, i have followed the forum page, but still)
<donsd> masen I'm sure there is a command for say every ten minutes at :12, 22 etc.
<Flumpy> dr_willis: /dev/sda, which is a 32GB SSD first in the bios boot order. All of Ubuntu is on /dev/sdb2
<cookie> zenith: you lost everyting. delete it and move on
<dr_willis> Flumpy:  if linux is all on sdb. you could put grub on sdb and tall bios to boot that.  thats how i do it
<masen> donsd: it seems like 0-59/15 * * * * * would work as all
<dr_willis> cookie:  dont be rude
<zenith> cookie, i haven't lost anything because i can see my windows partition still
<zenith> from linux
<Flumpy> dr_willis: oh... I'll try that, thanks
<cookie> dr_willis: wut u talkin' bout willis
<masen> for every 10 minutes offset by 2: 2-59/10 * * * *
<bazhang> !guidelines > cookie
<ubottu> cookie, please see my private message
<cookie> zenith: format your hd and recover the data, in that order
<bazhang> cookie, thats enough
<dr_willis> zenith:  you made a custome entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom ? thats one way
<cookie> bazhnang: lo siento
<bazhang> zenith, ignore what he is saying
<zenith> cookie, i think you are the next thing that goes aftet sarcasm
<zenith> bazhang, i know lol
<zenith> dr_willis, yes, i think i did, let me show you what i used
<zenith> dr_willis, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/145664?destination=node%2F145664
<zenith> it is in spanish, but still
<dr_willis> i often use a custom entry, then disable os-prober because i normally dont want to see the windows restore entries and so forth
<zykotick9> dr_willis: only drawback to that method is kernel updates in gnu/linux ;)
<dr_willis> zenith:  you seem to have no custome entry. and os-prober is not seeing aznything
<zenith> dr_willis, i have no idea of what you told me, could you explain me a little more?
<cookie> hey guys, i rm -f my root directory
<cookie> wut do
<dr_willis> the 40_custom file lets you make a specific enttty for whatever you want. find a example entry for windows. and put it in the 40_custom file.  rerun update-grub
<donsd> masen I will experiment, using your suggestions.
<cookie> anyone?
<masen> cookie: try in a vm?
<cookie> :(
<cookie> try wut in a vm?
<bazhang> cookie, enough nonsense
<masen> rm -r /
<cookie> i already did though, my comp is pooped. wut do?
<dr_willis> please  dont feed the trolls.
<cookie> bazhang: im being cereal
<masen> dr_willis: how do you silence a user on irc?
<danny> hello ubuntu is significantly slower internet then when im on my windows side what should i do ?
<zenith> dr_willis, where exactly is the 40_ custom file?
<dr_willis> zenith:  you made a custome entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom ? thats one way
<cookie> danny: rm -f /
<dr_willis> zenith:  its mentioned i the grub2 docs also
<cookie> in your ubuntu terminal
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cookie> remember to use sudo
<danny> cookie: what does that do ?
 * hopstafarian begs of in lieu of dinner..
<zenith> omg cookie get out
<zenith> don't listen danny
<bazhang> danny, ignore him, he's gone
<zenith> don't do that
<danny> i thought that looked like a very bad command
<danny> but if anyone has any suggestions im hear to listen
<dr_willis> danny:  i dont even recall the problem
<masen> danny: slower how? do pages load slower, or is browsing a loaded page sluggish?
<webnet> bazhang, ty he was beginning to annoy
<roasted> Question - if I am pushing a backup to my file server, would that file server be looked at as actively running? I'm curious... if I set it so my file server will suspend within 1 hour of inactivity... is that mouse/keyboard activity or does that include network activity too?
<danny> all internet activty is much slower like enough to know it has to be the os cause usually os realy doesnt have an effect on internet but on the same comupter in the same chair in my house when im on my windows side it runs fine but on ubuntu its very sluggish like sometimes tells me software center cant conect to internet and update manager wont conecnt and sometimes web pages wont load
<masen> are you connecting via ethernet?
<danny> nope wifi
<Whiskey> Is it possible to grep a software and print oout the information
<Flumpy> roasted: my best guess is to say no, network activity doesn't count
<jey> hi, Ubuntu seems to throttle my CPU heavily instead of running the fans when my machine is under high load. I'm running 11.10 oneiric on a Thinkpad Edge laptop. I'm using the sensors command from lm-sensors to monitor my temperature & fan speed
<bearly230> Hello all. I was hoping you all could point me to a good guide for setting up an internet gateway using ubuntu 11.10.
<danny> Whiskey: how can i do that ?
<roasted> Flumpy: bummer. I'm trying to find a way to get my file server to kick off after it doesn't sense any network activity for a while :(
<masen> danny: which version of ubuntu
<jey> the fans seem to run at a constant speed regardless of load, but the cpu gets throttled severely
<danny> masen: 11.10
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bearly230> Thanks
<masen> roasted: if you have a router or some other box on the network, you could use a Wake on Lan approach to wake the file server
<Flumpy> roasted: Like turn off? You could probably write a script to do that, but I wouldn't be the correct authority for that sort of magic.
<roasted> masen: router doesn't support it
<masen> danny: try something like sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<Ystah> Hi, I'm new in linux/ubuntu, i'm trying to install this software http://keymouse.berlios.de, and I'm getting error when type ./autogen.sh
<roasted> Flumpy: well, it'd be nice if I could control it to say, if no network activity (via rsync or samba moving data to it) for 15 minutes, put in suspend mode, etc.
<masen> danny: this will disable power management on the interface which may be causing issues
<dr_willis> wake on lan never seems to wirk for me
<Ystah> someone can help?
<roasted> dr_willis: what wake on lan utilities have you used?
<iris> Hello, I'm having trouble with my Broadcom driver, it wont load any pages :s Can anyone help me?
<dr_willis> roasted: several over the years. havent tried lately.
<roasted> dr_willis: like actual software packages to do it? or router-based utilities?
<Flumpy> roasted: And then resume when there is activity? Interesting thought. You may be able to mimic supsension/hibernation by powering down the disks and reducing clock speed with a script, but otherwise I dunno.
<dr_willis> can wireless do wake on lan?
<pup-0854> Iris, sync
<pup-0854> Io
<masen> i'm under the impression that WOL is unsupported on wireless
<roasted> Flumpy: not really to resume when there's activity... more like... wake on lan @ 545 pm, then sync data at 6 pm, then power off if theres no activity for 15 mins
<danny> masen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/882703/
<roasted> Flumpy: so say it syncs data for 10 mins, then 15 mins of inactivity 625 it should suspend
<roasted> dr_willis: I'm willing to bet WOL doesn't work if the target system is wireless. If you're using a laptop to WOL another system that's wired, I'd bet it would work.
<roasted> dr_willis: educated guess
<danny> masen: says it already off if u went to the same sight i did i have already tried this and it had no effect
<dr_willis> with the other power saveing features of pcs these days. i doubt if an idle box is drawing much power. nit wirth it to suspend
<roasted> dr_willis: yeah, I thought about that too.
<roasted> dr_willis: I'm trying to be green with it. this file server is for my parents... I'd hate to drop a box in their basement that runs 247365 if they don't truly need it
<masen> danny: were you experiencing this issue with a previous version? or is this the first?
<roasted> dr_willis: especially since its not a gaming rig sucking power... its a pentium dual core box, 300w 80+ psu, and a single 7200 rpm hdd... no pci cards, optical drives, etc.
<donsd> masen, all your suggestions were correct: */4 every 4 min 00 04 08, etc. 3-57/4 every 4 min 03,07,11 etc.
<dr_willis> roasted:  ssh to it and use it. :)
<roasted> dr_willis: what would me sshing to it have to do with anything?
<masen> donsd: cool!
<danny> masen: hmm i kinda reinstall ubuntu alot ha been trying diff distros and stuff like that and when i used 10.10 it was fine but i never used 11.o4
<dr_willis> always usefull to have a spare box somewhere :)
<roasted> dr_willis: I should get a watt meter...
<Flumpy> roasted: It seems you might be able to use cron to wake from suspend, and probably to put it back into suspend as well. I imagine this would suite your needs?
<roasted> and test it idle...
<roasted> Flumpy: sounds like it, though extensive reading suggests theres no way to wake a system from dead sleep or suspend, that BIOS needs to initiate that.
<roasted> Flumpy: I set the bios to turn this computer on 2 mins from earlier and it worked. I set it to turn on at 530 tonight but it never came on.... drat.
<dr_willis> roasted:  i imagine their microwave takes 10x the powar. ;)
<Rourick> help please i need a program to burn iso to usb in linux?
<roasted> dr_willis: I wouldn't doubt it. But hey, if I can save a few bucks in power, I'd like to. they already have 6 computers in the house.
<Flumpy> roasted: A very brief google returns something about rtcwake, a built-in kernel utility for waking an sleeping.
<roasted> Flumpy: ah, I lied. I did hear about rtcwake... I forgot that one.
<dr_willis> Rourick:  pendrive linux site has several tools. depends on the details
<Rourick> im looking all i see is .exe files
<Scott_S> Rourick: http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/unetbootin/UNetbootin/568/unetbootin-linux-568
<roasted> dr_willis: kill a watt at radioshack for 25 bucks... going to grab one tomorrow.
<Scott_S> Rourick: Simple chmod +x the executable then ./unetbootin-linux-568
<Rourick> ok thanks
<roasted> dr_willis: I reckon the box will uses 75 watts at idle...
<dr_willis> roasted: yep. i need one of those also
<dr_willis> roasted:  i would guess less.. but it may depend on the age of the bix
<WilsonBradley> Hi asll
<WilsonBradley> Hi All
<roasted> dr_willis: at work I had a different system, but still a pentium dual core system, idle at 75
<WilsonBradley> How is everyone?
<roasted> dr_willis: P4 idled at like 140, and intel atom nettop idled at 2
<dr_willis> pents are old. :)
<WilsonBradley> Im so happy with Ubunut
<dr_willis> roasted:  wonder what a cherry.pi uses.. :) id bet.1.
<roasted> dr_willis: raspberry? :P
<Flumpy> roasted: I came across lesswatts.org if all you're interested in is saving power.
<diraol> Hi firends, on ubuntu 11.04 the wireless connections info was stored on ~/.gconf/system/networking. Where are this info on ubuntu 12.04?
<WilsonBradley> Hello?
<dr_willis> cant get any . so may as well call it a goosberry pi
<roasted> Flumpy: good find... but I'm not sure I can squeeze any more out of that setup.... after all there's no expansion cards, no optical drive, no built in wireless or bluetooth, and no monitor plugged in
<roasted> Flumpy: its literally psu, proc, ram, hdd
<Flumpy> roasted: Well I dunno, but good luck.
<masen> roasted: how did rtcwake work for you?
<escott> diraol, dconf
<roasted> masen: didn't have the chance to try it. the box in question is at my parents turned off, and its 11 at night. Just doing some resaerch for it tomorrow. :)
<diraol> escot, dconf? That woudl be something like "~/.dconf"?
<diraol> I found it! ~/.config/dconf
<diraol> But there isn't a system or network folder.
<Tibas> wow
<mneptok> diraol: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 issues
<diraol> mneptok, thanks! =)
<Draconicus> Hi all. I'm having trouble getting Compiz working in gnome-classic in 11.10. I have already removed the notifications requirement in gnome-classic.session.
<Draconicus> I have seen Compiz work correctly in Unity with this same hardware/driver configuration - in fact I didn't even shut down. I'm sure Compiz should be working.
<Draconicus> The channel is quiet tonight.
<Zac_o_O> that sounds like a line from a movie! :)
<abe> how to install the onboard intel vga driver DH61DL & DH61WW series on ubuntu 10.04?
<Draconicus> Welp, I deleted ubuntu.session and I have no idea how to get it back. :)
<danny> how do i change the channel my wifi is on for example my droid can be changed from channel 1-11
<trism> Draconicus: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session;
<Draconicus> trism: ...gnome-session contains the unity session file?
<trism> Draconicus: yes
<Draconicus> Yaknow, I thought I'd come into this channel with the pretense of ignorance, since that tends to get an answer quicker. The truth is, I've been using Ubuntu since Breezy.
<Draconicus> Now I have to say that I am troubled by how little my years of Ubuntu experience are helping me with the strange issues I am encountering here in 11.10.
<danny> Draconicus: i have allways gotten help just sometimes people dont know the answear so if u ask at multiple times during the day when different people are on ur bound to find ur answear but if u been with ubuntu that long then u know how far it has come and how many bugs have been worked out glad u stuck with it :D
<Draconicus> danny: For every bug solved, a new one is created.
<Draconicus> I'd love to know what I can't start a barebones desktop session with nothing but a terminal, and still can't start Compiz without it hanging - not crashing... just hanging.
<Draconicus> That... sentence got away from me a bit.
<danny> Draconicus: sry ha but still glad u got stuck with it
<Draconicus> Maybe I'll just push to the 12.04 beta. Oneiric is starting to look like another Feisty.
<WilsonBradley> 12.04 works nice with Compiz
<Draconicus> Oh goodie.
<WilsonBradley> After install, had to update Compiz to weekly build, drivers, and  latest Unity
<danny> Draconicus: i just reverted back to 11.10 but u go for it there are bugs though more so then 11.10
<WilsonBradley> OK, im using Pidgin, seems to crash when I try to enable google account. Also IRC Channel window  Like this one, I can't read what I type. the bottom bar is to thin to read.
<Draconicus> danny, do you know what it means when I rip out all of compiz's config files, completely remove all packages, purge unity for good measure, start a bare terminal session from lightdm and type "compiz --replace" only to watch it choke and hang - not crash but just sit there?
<Draconicus> (I reinstalled the compiz packages after the purge, of course)
<danny> Draconicus: ha i have used compiz many times there is a reason they are puting a warning on it now i just dont mess with it anymore unless i know for a fact it will work well or i try it first on my test computer
<Draconicus> danny: It didn't need a warning before Unity.
<Draconicus> Who remembers Beryl? I was there for Beryl. That was rock-solid stable.
<WilsonBradley> I remember Beryl
<Draconicus> Without Beryl, Emerald's icon seems less... meaningful.
<WilsonBradley> seemed like Beryl=Compiz
<Draconicus> If you can even get Emerald working.
<iheartubuntu> hello! i have 11.10 on two computers. one computer i see a full menu (compose,check mail, etc) when i right click "thunderbird" in my app launcher, but another computer its a very short list. the first computer also shows me how many unread messages i have. how do i get the app luancher on 2nd computer to match 1st computer?
<Draconicus> Beryl got a lot of texture effects working before rejoining the group. You can thank Beryl for wobbly windows.
<WilsonBradley> Whats the best chat client?
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: I have been using X-Chat for years. I lurves it.
<iheartubuntu> WilsonBradley - many people will say xchat, but i like the built in IRC chat in Pidgin
<WilsonBradley> I coudlnt get things working in xvhat
<danny> Draconicus: yeh i agree completly i dont agree with unity i am starting to use gnome 3 but its brand new and that means they gotta restart quite alot of stuff maybe try getting back an old version of gnome i bet that might fix ur issues
<WilsonBradley> xchat
<Draconicus> Watch out for "X-Chat Gnome". That is completely different. It's like X-Chat for babies or something.
<iheartubuntu> Empathy also can handle IRC
<Draconicus> danny: I'm an Xfce fan, myself.
<roasted> Anybody know if there's a way to Wake On LAN a system on the network at a specific time with something like gwakeuplan, etc?
<WilsonBradley> I tried Xchat
<WilsonBradley> something didn't work about it
<danny> Draconicus: i agree compelty but gnome 3 has some realy interesting ui still bit buggy but as far as stabilty x is the way to go ive found out
<WilsonBradley> now tried to start using Pidgin , but
<WilsonBradley> problems
<iheartubuntu> give Empathy a try as it does IRC too
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: It's a bit more hands-on. If you set your favorite network to autojoin with some good channels and whatnot, and tell the network dialog to skip on startup, you're in good shape. I also recommend switching from tab to tree view.
<Draconicus> iheartubuntu: Do you know how hard I have to work to get empathy out of the system? It's as bad as evolution for how deeply rooted it is.
<iheartubuntu> anyone here know about the Unity app launcher?
<iheartubuntu> yah i dont like empathy either
<Draconicus> ...
<Draconicus> Why are you recommending it?
<iheartubuntu> thunderbird kicks butt
<WilsonBradley> how do I switch to tree view?
<bilegt> how to set default brightness setting at startup? found some solutions from internet, but they don't work.
<iheartubuntu> the guy wants to do IRC
<iheartubuntu> empathy isnt "bad"... its just not my fave
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: It's in the view options. Channel Switcher
<Draconicus> Especially good if you go to many places at once.
<iheartubuntu> not happy about Tomboy though. I use it extensively
<sacarlson> roasted: I assume another running system will be the one that wakes a 2nd system on lan?  so a script that runs in cron that sends wake mesg.
<WilsonBradley> Are you talking about Pidgin?
<Draconicus> What happened to Tomboy? I just use the old sticky notes plugin from gnome version forever-ago
<inzi> hey
<iheartubuntu> holy cow almost 1500 people in here. i remember when it was like 150
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: No, X-Chat
<satyanash> iheartubuntu, 2005 ?
<Draconicus> iheartubuntu: Those were the days. You could actually carry on a useful conversation.
<fragske> using xchat-gnome atm, does look a lot like xchat tbh
<Draconicus> I think I got into Ubuntu around '06.
<inzi> iheartubuntu, ubuntu has grown!
<iheartubuntu> tomboy is being dropped from 12.04 and is no longer accessible from U1
<roasted> sacarlson: yeah, basically. I'm trying to set things up on a schedule so the file server is only on when it needs to be on... aka... my computer fires up and I'm using it. I have it set to WOL the file server at 5:55 PM, then at 6:00 PM my system rsyncs to it, etc.
<fragske> but it's been a while since ive been using irc :)
<iheartubuntu> yeah 2006 for me!
<inzi> which is the ubuntu chat channel
<roasted> sacarlson: if I can mesh up a schedule of WOL as well as rsync (I can already handle rsync) that'd be great.
<inzi> since this channel is only for help..i dont want to be kickd out
<iheartubuntu> i havent been in this room for a while. mostly in california room
<Draconicus> fragske: It's the weirds knockoff thing I've ever seen. It's as bad as gnome-screensaver for dumbing things down. "What do you mean they have settings?!" is a reaction I got from one customer when I described xscreensaver.
<iheartubuntu> i have 11.10 on two computers. one computer i see a full menu (compose,check mail, etc) when i right click "thunderbird" in my app launcher, but another computer its a very short list. the first computer also shows me how many unread messages i have. how do i get the app luancher on 2nd computer to match 1st computer?
<iheartubuntu> there is a unity room... anyone remember the name?
<Draconicus> iheartubuntu: Crazy idea, but is one using unity2d?
<WilsonBradley> I cant seem to get xchat to work
<WilsonBradley> doesn't connect
<iheartubuntu> thats interesting. i dont think so, but i should check.
<inzi> Draconicus, are u on unity or gnome3?
<inzi> i mean gnome shell
<WilsonBradley> or not sure how to add this server for example
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: What are you setting? You have to click "Edit" after you type the network name.
<sacarlson> roasted: if you want a single script just add a sleep in your script and maybe some test to verify your wake system woke up
<Draconicus> inzi: Xfce.
<Draconicus> Man, I should have said IceWM or something just to be silly.
<iheartubuntu> xubuntu or debian with xfce?
<satyanash> iheartubuntu, I think the channel is #ubuntu-unity
<roasted> sacarlson: well, I'm not even sure how I would schedule sending a wakeonlan packet to my file server, let alone scripting to verify it really woke up.
<Draconicus> iheartubuntu: Why would a Debian user be in here?
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu is based on debian, plus theres a lot more going on in ubuntu these days
<WilsonBradley>  Connecting to irc.2600.net (207.99.30.200) port 6667...
<WilsonBradley> * Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable
<Draconicus> I was using Xfce4-Panel+Nautilus+Compiz+AWN happily as my desktop environemnt in 10.10. Just upgraded the whole way to 11.10 and thankfully it didn't eat my apache stuff.
<sacarlson> roasted: I don't think the script runs in the server it runs in your runing desktop that wakes it up
<WilsonBradley> How do I turn off the annoying sound when a tab opens in Firefox?
<WilsonBradley> I don;'t know how it started
<Draconicus> I upgraded. Xfce ran. Compiz worked in it. Everything was great. I restarted and it never worked again.
<Draconicus> Too good to be true. :(
<roasted> sacarlson: right, I get that. At any rate I just figured it out. There's a terminal command for "wakeonlan", whcih is simply, wakeonlan 00:11:22:33:44:55 etc.. I can just cron that to run at a specific time, such as 5:58 like I said in the earlier example.
<iheartubuntu> thanks for the chat name satyanash
<sacarlson> roasted: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/etherwake.8.html  is what I found
<Draconicus> Oh, here's a good one: Why on earth is caribou REQUIRED to use Gnome 3? How can that possibly be a dependency?
<sacarlson> roasted: etherwake is what is run on the sender side
<Draconicus> I went to type in Firefox in Xfce after playing with gnome-tweak-tool to smooth out some GTK3 settings and an on-screen keyboard called Antler popped up and wouldn't go away even after I killed every process I could find for it. I had to re-log-in to make it go away. D:
<WilsonBradley> * Looking up irc.freenode.net
<WilsonBradley> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (85.94.204.146) port 6667...
<WilsonBradley> then it times out
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: It's irc.freenode.net
<Draconicus> I think chat.freenode.net is their java-client URL, isn't it?
<Draconicus> Yep. Installing a package called gnome-session creates the session file for Unity.
<WilsonBradley> I dont know why it changes to chat.freenode.net
<Draconicus> THIS RELEASE OF UBUNTU SURE IS POLISHED! :D
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: You mean it's just doing that?
<WilsonBradley> I closed and restarted
<Draconicus> "* Looking up irc.freenode.net"
<Draconicus> Go to the network manager, click on the freenode entry, click "edit" and make sure it says irc.freenode.net
<Jay_Levitt> Fresh Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit install; why might I not be able to play a .wav file in Firefox or Chrome?
<Draconicus> Don't worry about the /6667 junk. It does that by default anyway.
<Jay_Levitt> (The file shows up in the browser with a player but doesn't actually play)
<WilsonBradley> it'sya, I kept taking the 6667 out
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: Have you tested your hard drive recently? If the config file for X-Chat is giving you issues, I'd worry about write errors on the disk.
<WilsonBradley> Hu?
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: You should check dmesg for I/O error reports just in case. It seems like the settings aren't sticking in X-Chat.
<Draconicus> Don't connect all this time. Instead, make the changes, close the program, re-open and edit again to see if they stick
<WilsonBradley> when I go back in they are still there
<Draconicus> If all else fails, type /server irc.freenode.net into the chat box. That always works.
<Draconicus> It's weird. I'm used to this channel being flooded with activity to the point where you can't hope to be noticed without repeating yourself every five minutes... Now it's so... dead. o_o
<WilsonBradley>  Looking up irc.gamesnet.net
<WilsonBradley> * Connecting to irc.gamesnet.net (208.73.35.76) port 6667...
<Draconicus> ....what the... what
<WilsonBradley> and then it times out
<Draconicus> You typed "/server irc.freenode.net" into the chat box and hit enter?
<Draconicus> Close the network dialog entirely. Forget that for now.
<WilsonBradley> yes in xchat
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: Okay, so in X-Chat you closed the Network Connection dialog and went to the bottom of the window, clicked on the text area, typed "/server irc.freenode.net" and it said it was connecting to gamesnet?
<dax_> Draconicus, WilsonBradley: chat.freenode.net is correct. irc.freenode.net is a pointer to it. We have no Java client.
<Draconicus> dax_: ...Oh. :o
<dax_> (you're perhaps thinking of webchat.freenode.net, which is javascript)
<Draconicus> dax_: What about "gamesnet"?
<WilsonBradley> no I tried a few different ones
<dax_> Draconicus, no idea
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: Got any firewalls? That could do it I guess. I don't know at this point. Maybe your computer is possessed. Call an exorcist.
<WilsonBradley> I tried* Looking up irc.freenode.net
<WilsonBradley> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (85.94.204.146) port 6667...
<dax_> that bit is fine
<WilsonBradley> and it times out
<WilsonBradley> no firewalls
<WilsonBradley> that I know of.
<WilsonBradley> I even opend ports in my router
<WilsonBradley> it works in Pidgin
<Draconicus> WilsonBradley: Are you on wireless? Can you open a termianl and ping 85.94.204.146?
<WilsonBradley> but not * Looking up irc.freenode.net
<WilsonBradley> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (85.94.204.146) port 6667...
<WilsonBradley> * Connection failed. Error: No route to host
<Draconicus> I get that Pidgin works. That alone should say you're not having connectivity problems. I'm still putting my money on the possession theory.
<WilsonBradley> possession?
<dax_> 85.94.204.146 isn't a freenode server address.
<Draconicus> dax_: We're lucky to have you here for this. I'll let you take over. I hope you like X-Chat.
<dax_> anyways, try /join #freenode, they'll probably be able to figure it out
<dax_> (or maybe something'll come to me, but this isn't really on-topic for #ubuntu, so...)
<WilsonBradley> ok, will ask there.
<WilsonBradley> What it runs down to, is im  looking for a good chat/irc client that WORKJS\
<WilsonBradley> everything I tried has problems.
<WilsonBradley> Xchat, Pidgin
<din> WilsonBradley: maybe you have an /etc/hosts entry for irc.freenode.net ?
<WilsonBradley> where is the host file in ubuntu?
<WilsonBradley> ill check
<din> or your router has a caching dns service
<din> or your machine has it cached as that?
<cornerse> dax_: cool story bro.
<Draconicus> Yep.
<soidexe> hey there! I have 10.04 server edition and I have an old tzdata package there (2010i-1). I did apt-get update and apt-get install tzdata but it says it has the newest version. How can I update it?
<Draconicus> I was able to remove "unity-greeter" and keep lightdm installed, all without any red flags. Completely breaks lightdm.
<Draconicus> If I filed all the bugs I find in 11.10 I'd have to make it my new hobby.
<scientes> i've set up a router before, but its always so ugly
<scientes> i want something resilient
<sacarlson> soidexe: if you already have the newest in your repository and you want a newer one you might try the ppa version
<zykotick9> sacarlson: tzdata is not something you should have to leave the repository to get updates for.  soidexe if your tzdata isn't up-to-date for you locale, you should file a bug.
<dax_> !info tzdata lucid-updates
<ubottu> 'lucid-updates' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dax_> !info tzdata lucid
<ubottu> tzdata (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data. In component main, is required. Version 2012b-0ubuntu0.10.04 (lucid), package size 617 kB, installed size 6272 kB
<dax_> figured
<dax_> sacarlson: You're missing a repository. Probably lucid-updates.
<sacarlson> soidexe:  zykotick9:  is correct it should change much anyway unless someone changes the date of daylight saveings at some point
<zykotick9> dax_: that makes more sense, thanks.
<sacarlson> shouldn't change
<zykotick9> sacarlson: i remember several changes to tzdata last year (due to changes in the US i believe), don't remember seening any this year
<soidexe> there were changes in Moscow, Russia
<soidexe> I just downloaded a deb file. not sure it's a proper way though
<zykotick9> soidexe: it's not.  you should be seeing Version 2012b-0ubuntu0.10.04 from repositories.
<soidexe> zykotick9: yeah, it is. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/all/tzdata/
<soidexe> one more question. what would be a proper to install python2.7 on 10.04?
<soidexe> I'm a bit tired of ppa as they often go somewhere down
<ponrajuganesh> is there an option so that one could be make the script execute at a particular time
<soidexe> ponrajuganesh: like "parent control"?
<dax_> !cron | ponrajuganesh
<ubottu> ponrajuganesh: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<scientes> !router
<urgodfather> does anyone know how to reinstall a factory *.wim image to a specific partition through ubuntu?
<urgodfather> or is it even possible?
<scientes> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<scientes> can i use -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o !eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<scientes> instead, notice the "!"
<scientes> so it will forward to whatever the default gateway is?
<scientes> or even not set the -o option
<superdave321> Can someone point me to an article that can help me use chown from a live disk?
<unsecur3d> any good tut on ubuntu server for samba file server config ?
<urgodfather> anyone?
<sacarlson> scientes: I don't fully understand your goal but my masq line looks like $IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE
<scientes> sacarlson, i don't have a static $EXTIF
<scientes> could be wifi, could be 3G,
<aeon-ltd> unsecur3d: have you read through these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba ?
<scientes> i just want it to use the route table
<scientes> but perhaps block the same interface stuff came in on
<scientes> so that would be -o !$INTIF
<sacarlson> scientes: I guess the script would run at each change then?   I'm not sure
<scientes> sacarlson, no, the ip route table takes care of that
<unsecur3d> didnt even know that site existed, about to check it out. also found a good one here: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-11.10-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend
<scientes> sacarlson, when you dhcp a new connection, it resets the default gateway
<sacarlson> scientes: this just points at the device not the ip address so I guess it would still work
<scientes> yeah i dont really want a firewall
<scientes> i just want masquerade
<scientes> so ufw isn't really for me
<scientes> what i really want is it to be easily off/on able
<scientes> with dnsmasq
<SnnCnnry> anyone out there  geocacher?  Any good way to geocache on linux.  I have a garmin 60csx.
<scientes> so that i wont screw up when i connect to a ethernet network
<scientes> i gues i can keep the masquerade rules and just turn off dnsmasq
<scientes> how could i get a trigger with network manager on that?
<BoomerBile> how do you add a service to a run level on the command line interface?
<scientes> BoomerBile, update-rc.d
<BoomerBile> is the default run level in ubuntu still default?
<scientes> update-rc.d $SERVICE_NAME defaults
<BoomerBile> i.e update-rc.d -n basename default
<zosky> hi yall. i run a ubuntu 10.04 server and exim4 stoped working yesterday. i figured something got stuck, but mailq just gives "Illegal instruction" i tried dpgk reconfig and got 'Invalid new configfile... not installing"  ??? help plz
<scientes> *default
<scientes> yeah it works the same as debian
<WilsonBradley> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<scientes> zosky, use postfix :P
<BoomerBile> thanks scientes... in gentoo we use rc-update add service default/boot/sysinit/runlevel
<zosky> scientes: thats not a solution, thats a work-around
<scientes> zosky, yeah, sorry for my personal opinion
<WilsonBradley> кйх
<scientes> check #exim
<scientes> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<superdave321> how do I access my encrypted home folder from live cd?
<zosky> scientes: thanks, i'll ask there & if i get nowhere i'll switch to postfix
<pengw> Hi all
<WilsonBradley> ‎
<pengw> is there anyone familiar with openMP or openCL?
<abe_> fields for filling in the missing username and password at login,,, please solution
<WilsonBradley> I give up on Pidign
<abe_> ields for filling in the missing username and password at login,,, please solution
<abe_> ields for filling in the missing username and password at login,,, please solution
<abe_> fields for filling in the missing username and password at login,,, please solution
<abe_> fields for filling in the missing username and password at login,,, please solution
<sacarlson> scientes: I wonder if you could just add a script at /etc/network/interfaces  with a line up   /etc/network/scripts/runatdhcp ; I'm not sure what event happens when dhcp changes your ip; in fact your ip normaly stays the same over a sesion so this might work
<scientes> sacarlson, your ip stays the same because both your computer and the dhcp server has a mapping, and it tries to reuse it
<scientes> but im not using network/interfaces, i am using networkmanager
<sacarlson> scientes: yes so only time it normaly changes is up and down that this will run your script to set your masq
<scientes> well actually it would be up w/ dhcp -->turn off; down with dhcp, turn on
<sacarlson> scientes: I thought networkmanager used interfaces also
<scientes> with what it is turning on/off is the dhcp server
<scientes> i can keep the masquerade
<scientes> it wont screw up anything
<Bruce_Wayne> hey guys, I have been using ubuntu since long.. But since when Unity showed up, I didn't upgrade my system. I'm currently on 10.10... And my Ubuntu 10.10's support is ending next month.. My question is, what happens after support ends.. Will my system stop working.. or it's just the repository support they're talking about..?
<sacarlson> scientes: I run dhcp also but have my dhcpd always set my system with this mac to the same address
<scientes> sacarlson, yeah it keeps a leases file, and also your computer will always ask for what it last had
<sacarlson> Bruce_Wayne: at worst you just can't add new software or updates.
<scientes> (and you can also set it static)
<domo1> how do I see a version of a specific package?
<zykotick9> Bruce_Wayne: no security support is a HUGE deal
<scientes> Bruce_Wayne, your computer will keep working
<sacarlson> scientes: in my case it forces me to use this ip even if I ask for another for this mac address
<scientes> Bruce_Wayne, the new version are alot nicer
<scientes> faster, more power-efficient
<scientes> sacarlson, yeah it just sends you that one
<sacarlson> scientes: but If I was to move to another net the dhcp would work normaly
<Bruce_Wayne> sacarlson: Thanks.. Did you mean from online repository? Or I won't be able to unzip any gz2 files and install? ......
<scientes> yeah thats how dhcp works, it can send you whatever it wants to
<scientes> you could set it statically still
<sacarlson> Bruce_Wayne: just the repository, you can still download from other locations and compile if you already had the compile packages installed
<scientes> Bruce_Wayne, you could still install .deb packages from other repositories, (like a new ubuntu version)
<scientes> and you can even download all the old debs for quite some time
<scientes> it just means that you don't get any security support
<Bruce_Wayne> scientes: I know.. But I haven't got time to install these all packages I'm using from current OS.. Is there any way to back all installed packages up and restore them when I upgrade to 12.04?
<scientes> Bruce_Wayne, you mean packages that wern't from ubuntu?
<scientes> Bruce_Wayne, if they were from ubuntu, it will all upgrade seemlessly
<scientes> otherwise the packages might break, as Ubuntu doesn't keep binary compatibility in alot of cases
<Bruce_Wayne> scientes: No I mean, all the packages or apps I have currently installed, So that I don't have to reconfigure them.. for eg: Rhythmbox, my programming IDE: Eclipse, My dictionary: Artha, all..
<sacarlson> Bruce_Wayne: you can create a list of the apps now installed and use that list to try on the new installed system, but some may no longer exist
<scientes> Bruce_Wayne, you wont have to reconfigure them, it will keep all your old settings
<Bruce_Wayne> scientes: Yes, I'm currently on Ubuntu 10.10
<lilVaratep> Where can I change the font for terminal when I use dwm in ubuntu 11.10?
<scientes> Bruce_Wayne, you should already backup, but even if you install fresh, when you mount your home it will probably just work
<scientes> for alot of software
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: what terminal are you using?
<sacarlson> scientes: Bruce_Wayne: and that would be from a fresh install,  not all upgrades go very smoothly so I start from fresh on a spare partition
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, How do I find out?
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: "echo $TERM" might work
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, I'm just using the default terminal that came with ubuntu 11.10
<lilVaratep> so... xterm
<scientes> lilVaratep, no, its gnome-terminal
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: safest would be to set in .Xdefault-$YOURHOSTNAME
<scientes> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<scientes> how do i set the firewall to not be a firewall?
<lilVaratep> I don't have a .Xdefaults
<scientes> i guess what i really need is a super-short NAT MASQUERADE script
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: i'm not surprised...
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, If I make a new .Xdefaults what needs to be in it?
<Bruce_Wayne> sacarlson: scientes: Thanks for your replies & hints.. I'll search the internet for my further confusions. Cheers. :)
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: first off, i didn't say .Xdefaults (that probably won't work), you need to call it .Xdefault-$YOURHOSTNAME (replace $YOURHOSTNAME with you actual hostname)
<sacarlson> scientes: I think I have a minimal masq script,  I normaly run a much bigger on as I run an isp that filters out people who failed to pay
<lilVaratep> so it would be .Xdefault-UbuntuDeBay  or would it be .Xdefault-$UbuntuDeBay
<zykotick9> .Xdefault-UbuntuDeBay
<scientes> sacarlson, paste it
<scientes> i've done this before
<scientes> but i cant find what i used before
<scientes> it even have nice port forwarding
<scientes> but i think i will run miniupnpd
<scientes> i ran into this last time
<scientes> everyone want to give you a firewall
<scientes> and i dont want that
<Madhatter_> Hi
<lilVaratep> How do I make a file in terminal?
<sacarlson> scientes:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/882817/
<scientes> ooo, this one looks good
<Madhatter_> How do I install java?
<lilVaratep> make -f name doesn't seem to work
<scientes> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/howto/other-formats/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO.html
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: touch or use an editor nano, vim, etc.
<rsvp> it seems that the GNU parallel program in moreutils is really outdated ... confirm ??
<Madhatter_> [18:15] <Madhatter_> How do I install java?
<zykotick9> !java | Madhatter_
<ubottu> Madhatter_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, Why did you write .Xdefault? I thought it was .Xdefaults?
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: typo sorry, it's .Xdefaults-HOSTNAME
<Madhatter_> I downloaded java but It wants an application to open it that I dont seem to have
<scientes> $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $EXTIF -j ACCEPT
<scientes> $IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, And what would I put in this file to make xterm's default font -xos4-terminus-*-*-*-*-12-120-72-72-c-60-iso10646-1
<scientes> is $EXTIF the WAN, or LAN? sacarlson ?
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: as an example my line is = xterm*font: -*-terminus-*-*-*-*-*-140-*-*-*-*-*-*
<sacarlson> scientes: it's the external iterface the one that touches your ISP
<scientes> ahh then that wont work for me
<scientes> cause that changes in my case
<scientes> it might be wifi, it might be 3g
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: use xfontsel to play with the fonts to get the line (there is a copy (to clipboard) button i think)
<sacarlson> scientes: if it changes just at a $1  to your script
<sacarlson> add $1
<scientes> sacarlson, so you have to dump everything gotcha
<scientes> when you connect with the other interfaces
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, Yeah, I generated -xos4-terminus-*-*-*-*-12-120-72-72-c-60-iso10646-1 already
<sacarlson> scientes: my system normaly has alot of filters set so this dumps all those before it runs
<scientes> sacarlson, and how about turning it off, like when you dhcp on the LAN
<scientes> (making it a WAN)
<variant> hi, after a while my ubuntu virtual machines al have "ssh main process (562) terminated with status 255 or failsafe main process (556) killed by TERM signal
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: so, just add " xterm*font:  -xos4-terminus-*-*-*-*-12-120-72-72-c-60-iso10646-1" and try opening a new xterm, if it doesn't work you may have to source the .Xdefault-hostname file and try again
<variant> any idea why this is?
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, What do you mean by source the file?
<sacarlson> scientes: I would have to verify but I think sudo ifconfig etho down; sudo ifconfig eth0 up; might clear it
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: "source .Xdefaults-HOSTNAME" then try xterm again
<sacarlson> scientes: typeo ehto = eth0
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, The font is now changed so thanks =]. How would I install a new font? I tried going into unity and double clicking .pcf files to install but i guess it didn't show up
<scientes> sacarlson, "NetworkManager will only handle interfaces not declared in /etc/network/interfaces (see README file). "
<scientes> see
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: i know there are a couple console fonts available in the repo
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: terminus is one
<sacarlson> scientes: I guess that might be why I kill networkmanager then
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, I was looking forward to installing profont ... as I am a programmer and that one appeals to me and is well suggested by other programmers
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: sidenote - for a good xterminal emulator you might want to look into urxvt
<scientes> sacarlson, well this is an end-user device, and NetworkManager really is the front-end i want to use, so ill have to figure it out
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, Yeah I've heard urxvt is good. I just sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode already, is that all I need? and whats different with urxvt?
<sacarlson> scientes: I agree and networkmanager has improved,  even shared network is setable in networkmanger that sometimes works
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: it's rendering and font support are better then xterms, less graphics issues with ncurses applications in my particular case
<scientes> sacarlson, so can i set a static in interfaces, and let NM ALSO get a dhcp?
<scientes> cause i know the kernel can do that
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: alsamixer looked horrible in screen session for example - i even have transperance working with screen now :)
<scientes> cause im not configuring a gateway, just a local route
<sacarlson> scientes: sure as long as it's on a different interface
<scientes> sacarlson, no, same interface
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, I'm currently using DWM, so how would I get the urxvt to be transparent?
<scientes> "If you want NetworkManager to handle interfaces that are enabled in /etc/network/interfaces: "
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: what is DWM?
<scientes> just differn't subnet
<variant> is it just me or is there a fair bitof fake user account spam in bugs.launchpad.net?
<variant> for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/522197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522197 in upstart "init: shouldn't log a warning/error when a job fails with a status in "normal exit"" [Low,Fix released]
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: the config is non-trivial, but i think "urxvt -tr" might work
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, Pretty much a tiling window manager
<variant> deliberate missdirection from multiple users (who use the same kind of speech)
<sacarlson> scientes: a virtual address?  I'm not sure seems if you add a virtual I'm not sure what happens to the other
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: ahhh yes, i use awesome which is based off dwm if im not mistaken
<scientes> sacarlson, no a real address, a static 192.168.56.0/24
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, Is rxvt-unicode the only one i need?
<scientes> *.1
<scientes> and then let it have a dhcp + gateway TOO
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: honestly with ubuntu i'm really not positive ;)
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, Which one do you use?
<sacarlson> scientes: override the dhcp?  I don't think so ,  you will find networkmanger taking control at each licence expire
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: doesn't matter
<scientes> sacarlson, you dont get it, an interface can have more than one ip address and subnet assigned to it
<sacarlson> scientes: oh you can set static in networkmanager if that's what you mean
<jelyup> hello
<scientes> you just set it in promiscuous mode sacarlson
<sacarlson> scientes: yes more than one ip address is called virtual address
<lilVaratep> brb gonna try re-compiling dwm
<scientes> sacarlson, i had no idea, but both as first-class citizens
<scientes> *are
<sacarlson> scientes: yes but not under the control of networkmanger as far as I know,  you would have to kill networkmanager to run something like that
<scientes> hmm, but then it will say "unmanaged" and look disconnected
<sacarlson> scientes: ifconfig eth0.1 192.168.2.1; ifconfig eth0.2 192.168.2.5;
<scientes> and i dont want that
<scientes> sacarlson, ip addr add 192.168.0.foo; ip addr add
<scientes> etc
<scientes> WAY better
<sacarlson> scientes: it might work even with network manager,  try it, it can't kill ya
<Lirth> Is there a way to adjust scroll speed for ubuntu 11.10?
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, How would I change the background for uxrvt?
<variant> lilVaratep: "man uxrvt"
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: it's not an option i use?  it is an option though - everything is ;)
<variant> lilVaratep: seriously, it's quicker than asking here
<derppp_> Nitesnow
<derppp_> HELP
<derppp_> mike
<derppp_> mikeeeeeeeeeeeee
<derppp_> is that nite.
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: if you want to config the font add a line to your .Xdefaults-HOSTNAME for URxvt*font:
<lilVaratep> zykotick9, Yeah, figured that out =D
<derppp_> this sucks.
<derppp_> OMFG
<derppp_> i was logged in as root
<Lirth> derppp_: Perhaps if you were patient and polite people would be more willing to help.
<derppp_> sorry Op.
<derppp_> would you help me?
<sacarlson> derppp_: or even if we had a clue what your problem might be
<derppp_> yeah.......
<Lirth> derppp_: Not an op, just experiential advice. I don't know what you're talking about.
<quiescens> sacarlson: that does sometimes help
<derppp_> i was in a channel as root with a friend to use Teamviewer, and idk how to get in touch with him.
<derppp_> i don't use linux often...
<derppp_> he sent me a IM.
<gubbel> hi there! i'm having problems compiling ultrastar-dx-svn and the developer told me, it's best if i try just to just ffmpeg headers up to 0.6xxx. I want to remove those I have currently installed. But what package should I install? I searched, but I only find libavc* packages. don't know which one is a 0.6xxx one. Can anybody tell me? (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ffmpeg&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all)
<derppp_> i feel so out-of-place....
<derppp_> any ideas?
<derppp_> please..............
<Lirth> derppp_: Try looking at the FAQ http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/index.aspx
<derppp_> thank you Lirth. muchhh appreciated.
<sacarlson> derppp_: I guess the #Psykick channel they have ESP skills and can find where your team hangs out on the internet
<Lirth> Does anybody know how to adjust the scroll speed (from a mouse) for Ubuntu 11.10? I haven't been able to find anything.
<derppp_> alright, i'll ask them.
<Lirth> sacarlson: I think it's spelled "psychic".
<derppp_> yea....
<derppp_> nobody's in ther lOL>
<derppp_> ii thought you said that.. >.<
<sacarlson> Lirth: dam I even had to look it up to get that close
<derppp_> LOL! i appreciate it though.
<Lirth> derppp_: If they're psychic then they just need you to post, even if nobody is there. They'll know.
<derppp_> o_0'
<derppp_> seriously.
<ponrajuganesh> ------------------------
<ponrajuganesh> Timestamp Error. Expected format: May 3 16:11:12 2006. Timestamp Error. Found format: March 14, 2012 AM
<ponrajuganesh> -------------------------------------------------------
<FloodBot1> ponrajuganesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> Lirth: (if you remember, if you ever find an answer to scrollspeed let me know) i've looked into it and decided it wasn't possible (my perhaps flawed understanding is scrolling seems to be treated more like a button/switch then a dial of sorts).  PS. i'm only interested in solutions not requiring 3rd party s/w (not that i've seen any)
<derppp_> #psychicc
<derppp_> #psychic
<bazhang> !alis | derppp_
<ubottu> derppp_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<derppp_> this sucks....
<derppp_> ugh.
<derppp_> he was able to just message me before..
<Lirth> zykotick9: Google has had no answers in the past. I'm hoping it's fixed in 12.04 but it doesn't look like it. Apparently it has been a bug from five or so years ago.
<derppp_> welp, it's goodnight for me.
<derppp_> goodnight everyone.
<ponrajuganesh> could anyone help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/882835/
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to prevent the gwibber service from running at startup?
<gubbel> Somebody can tell me where I can find a ffmpeg 0.6xxx package? (look above)
<Lirth> zykotick9: See this bug report page. I was wrong and it seems that it was first mentioned in 2002. https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/124440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124440 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu needs a way to set mouse scrolling speed" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<zykotick9> Lirth: ;)
<Lirth> zykotick9: :'( Apparently it's not that important of a bug...
<gubbel> ok it hink i found it by myself
<Lirth> Anyone know what "Mouse position polling" is? I was just looking through CCSM and found it.
<bazhang> Lirth, if no one here does, folks in #compiz may well know
<Lirth> bazhang: Thanks
<sluckxz> gubbel: https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ffmpeg
<Jordan_U> Lirth: IIRC it's a plugin which provides a feature for other plugins to use. It does nothing on its own.
<gubbel> sluckxz: have been there and now found http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libav/
<gubbel> or can i install the old version via aptget?
<gubbel> because sudo dpkg -i ffmpeg_0.6.4-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb gives me dependency problems
<sluckxz> i doubt apt-get is gonna fly well.  its old...
<scientes> sacarlson, "The ifconfig utility is being phased out and being replaced by the ip utility from the iproute package. The newer ip utility does not use the same concept of aliases or virtual interfaces and instead treats additional addresses as first class objects. The newer way to configure multiple addresses on one interface is to use the up and down mechanism to call ip at the correct times to add and remove these additional IP addresses. "
<sluckxz> gubbel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882843/
<gubbel> sluckxz, i downloaded all other 0.6.4 packages from that webarchive and will install them first. seems to work
<root_> bazhang: help, postfix is piping mail to /var/vmail/1 instead of the proper Maildir
<sacarlson> scientes: so did you find a solution with the new ip mechinizim?
<scientes> sacarlson, working on it
<ponrajuganesh> pls do c tis paste bin people
<ponrajuganesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/882845/
<ponrajuganesh> could any one help with this
<bazhang> ponrajuganesh, whats the issue, summary please
<ilon_> bazhang: 2it is not working!"? :)
<ponrajuganesh> bazhang: when I try to create OSW reports it says the following ERROR http://paste.ubuntu.com/882849/
<ponrajuganesh> is asks to change the system time format bazhang
<bazhang> ponrajuganesh, whats an osw report
<najka> hi
<ponrajuganesh> OS Watcher reports
<najka> help
<root_> bazhang: im here
<bazhang> najka, with what
<najka> i need vist unix
<bazhang> najka, then join their channel
<najka> can u write their chanel pls
<bazhang> najka, /msg alis list *unix* should give you some choices
<holdinout> Anyone mess with HTS?
<root_> bazhang: comeon man don't ignore me
<hydrox24> root_: what was your problem?
<bazhang> root_, whats the issue, ask the channel; if someone knows they will answer
<root_> help, postfix is piping mail to /var/vmail/1 instead of the proper Maildir
<parsec> hi, I have tried a few solutions to get sound working on a toshiba satelite laptop. Anyone here had any luck getting it working.
<hydrox24> parsec: which satellite? I am on one now and it works fine. I'll need the model no.  (mine is a660-07t)
<parsec> hydrox24: ta, looking
<root_> im using telnet and thunderbird, same effect
<Danz> hy
<Danz> hy
<gubbel> I have a big problem with my external USB 3.0 NTFS RAID device. Always when I copy a large file to it, after ~2 GB the device disconnects. Is it a problem with USB 3.0? This is my dmesg log: http://pastebin.com/yhP5EsiT    Is somebody experienced enough to tell me what it means? The device itsself is healthy, under windows I have no problems with it
<gubbel> (getting errors like Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 888559159, [sdb] Unhandled error code)
<parsec> looks like a p100
<gubbel> I upgraded libatasmart to 0.18 (read somewhere it help) but didn't help me. still getting the device disconnects
<gubbel> is there maybe something like a "save mode" for usb 3.0 ?
<parsec> hydrox24: found some more docs to follow, but it looks like this laptop is a pain with linux
<gubbel> *"safe mode"
<Jordan_U> !bug | gubbel
<ubottu> gubbel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gubbel> I didn't know it's a bug
<Jordan_U> gubbel: I was recommending that you file a bug report.
<Jordan_U> gubbel: What type of RAID device is this?
<gubbel> raid5 through usb 3.0 (http://www.fantec.de/html/de/2/artId/__1519/searchStr/__QB-35US3R/article.html)
<gubbel> linux should think its a 5tb harddisk
<gubbel> i can access files normaly and write small files
<gubbel> but not big ones
<user1> hi, how can display only two columns from top command in ubuntu 11.10. pls help me.
<Jordan_U> gubbel: Have you tested the latest mainline kernel? Packages available here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Jordan_U> gubbel: It certainly sounds like a bug to me.
<gubbel> ok i will first try the newest kernel
<gubbel> i just install it with dpkg -i right?
<sacarlson> gubbel: or synaptic I guess with ppa added
<Jordan_U> gubbel: Yes, but make sure that you download the header package as well and pass them both to dpkg at the same time (doing it at the same time isn't strictly needed, but it's good practice).
<gubbel> okay thank you
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: gubbel: This particular "ppa" is not really a PPA, it can't be used as a repository.
<Jordan_U> gubbel: You're welcome.
<root_> help, postfix is piping mail to /var/vmail/1 instead of the proper Maildir
<GameMX> Hi, I installed the latest Ubuntu on an external hard drive. I'm currently facing a problem to where it does not seem to boot (even when I select it via BIOS).
<Jordan_U> GameMX: What happens when you try to boot?
<GameMX> Just sits at a black screen.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | GameMX
<ubottu> GameMX: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<GameMX> Do note, I'm wanting this to be portable, as it able to go from computer to computer.
<GameMX> Righto.
<lilVaratep> How do I install "profont" ?
<szal> what is "profont"?
<GameMX> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lilVaratep> szal, profont is a font =]
<szal> same as any other font, I guess.. have a .deb? install using e.g. gdebi or dpkg directly.. have only files? copy to ~/.fonts/ (for current user) or /usr/share/fonts/ (system-wide)
<lookatmeyou> I always have a display problem when using codeblocks 10.05 in ubuntu 10.10.
<lilVaratep> szal, I have the .pcf 's
<GameMX> Jordan_U - Done
<Jordan_U> GameMX: You need to post the link to the pastebin here.
<GameMX> Of course, was seeing if you were uhh... awake?
<GameMX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/882871/
<jonathon> How do I remove boot options for previous linux versions? My GRUB Menu is getting messy
<Jordan_U> jonathon: The easiest way is to remove the old kernel packages via synaptic / apt. (BTW, as of 11.10 a submenu is used to always keep the grub menu unmessy).
<urgodfather> hey i accidentally set up a proxy... how do i remove it completely?
<urgodfather> was put in using export http_proxy="myproxy.com
<Jordan_U> GameMX: Can you try booting the drive from another computer?
<GameMX> Alright.
<bluefrog> urgodfather, unset http_proxy
<urgodfather> bluefrog: thanks
<urgodfather> bluefrog: do u know how to install backtrack on top of ubuntu?
<bluefrog> urgodfather, use a backtrack cd
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<urgodfather> bluefrog: i have the repos added
<urgodfather> bluefrog: im having trouble with links -dump http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4/binary/ | awk '{print $3}' | grep -i deb | cut -d . -f 1 > backtrack.txt
<urgodfather> connection timeout
<bazhang> urgodfather, backtrack is not supported here
<bazhang> urgodfather, /join #backtrack-linux for that
<[Corp]> hi guys, trying to find a good guide on google on how to distribute ubuntu using pxe to other clients. but seems there are several ways to do it and the guides are often kind of old. what is todays approach and is there a new guide?
<GameMX> Jordan_U - well, this is embarrassing for me.
<bluefrog> install tftpd-hpa, put netboot files in /var/lib/tftpboot, teweak a little bit the dhcp server by inserting filename "pxelinux.";  in dhcpd.conf, resarts the services and you're ok
<GameMX> Its all well and good
<[Corp]> oh ok
<[Corp]> so no need for apache and stuff?
<bluefrog> dhcp server and tftp server is all you need
<[Corp]> aiight
<bluefrog> but it depends if you need a web service afterwards
<bluefrog> meaning if you are hosting a repo mirror or hitting the internet ones
<[Corp]> nah, just to distribute it using pxe at this time
<[Corp]> and is it possible to make it all unattended so users dont need to choose language, keysettings, locations and so?
<bluefrog> yes
<[Corp]> but that has nothing to do with the pxe or tftp right? is some sort of settingsfile ?
<bluefrog> http://pastebin.com/UxCG374a  was like a while ago. should be the same now
<bluefrog> search ubuntu doc for preseeding files
<[Corp]> thx m8
<[Corp]> ill give it a go
<sacarlson> [Corp]: I created this that runs on a 11.04 server that works for me.  note I couldn't get my 10.04 to work with pxe boot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/882880/
<[Corp]> sacarlson, ok good, ill have a look
<jtoy> how do I remove sources from apt source?
<jtoy> I don't see the ones I added in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtoy> but every time i do apt-get update it fails on the source I added
<arand> jtoy: Look also in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jtoy> arand: that fixed it, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> is there a support channel for backtrack ubuntu
<szal> !backtrack | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<lotuspsychje> szal:tnx mate
<smt_> hi, i need some help with my hosts file, i have multiple domains on single ip and want to point to all of them, my current version is http://pastebin.com/bxKYA2FA but firefox seems to ignore all assignments for 192.168.2.100 except the first and the last one   any ideas?
<smt_> ping shows with the internal ip for all entries, but firefox as well as thunderbird seem to ignore that
<W43372> aloha
<Vonor> o/
<arno22> Hi there, I have an new, encrypted installation that I can't boot into (it doesn't start booting). I have another installation on the same computer (on a separate hard drive). How can I add the encrypted installation to the GRUB menu of the second hard drive?
<Vonor> just installed 12.4 beta alternative in a vmbox  and right after the kernel is loaded i get an error: mountall: no connection to Plymouth
<W43372> I plug my android phone into my computer and turn usb storage mode on and it doesn't show the contents of the sd card on my screen but the device shows up when I enter lsusb into the terminal. What do?
<lotuspsychje> !precise | Vonor
<ubottu> Vonor: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<W43372> Any ideas?
<ubuntu> I'm trying to backup things from my HD
<mylisto23> is anyone around?
<W43372> It worked the last time I tried to connect a couple of weeks ago.
<inzi> hey everybody
<inzi> howz the stability on the new ubuntu 12.04?
<sacarlson> smt_:  I think you need to look at apache2 configs for virtual hosts to point a different pages when a different dns name is used
<inzi> is it worth an install on my lappy?
<psycho_oreos> !12.04 | inzi
<ubottu> inzi: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<gevz> inzi
<inzi> yeah gevz
<gevz> good but not stable version
<inzi> hmm yah
<gevz> have some bugs
<inzi> understood..
<ehm> i usually wait at least 6 months after any os release.
<inzi> anyone tried skype 5.8 on windows through VM, with Ubuntu as Main OS
<smt_> sacarlson: the apache server and its vhosts are working fine, its not about the server machines hosts file, its about the other machines in the network, they should access the server without using the isp connection
<gmclean> network-manager saves my wireless info in a profile in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections but doesn't automatically connect at boot and i have to re-enter my wireless password so that it can create another profile file every time. any clues?
<W43372> I plug my android phone into my computer and turn usb storage mode on and it doesn't show the contents of the sd card on my screen but the device shows up when I enter lsusb into the terminal. What do?
<gevz> remove NM and install wicd
<gmclean> gevz: nm is that crappy in your opinion huh?
<sacarlson> smt_: oh then you will have to setup bind9 on your local network to have local trafic pointed to local server address
<sacarlson> smt_: or modify all the local clients hosts files
<smt_> thats what i did sacarlson, but it doesnt accept all entries
<gevz> gmclean: no, but it stop working sometime
<sacarlson> smt_: you sure you have virtual host setup on apache2 http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<mylisto23> so basically...my laptop (this laptop) isn't booting up to ubuntu so I'm using this laptop with a live cd to backup my HD.  When I try to access my home folder I get a notification that I don't have permission to view the contents of "antonio"
<gmclean> gevz: that seems so weird though.  i even tried reinstalling...
<mylisto23> Here is a picture of what I am getting http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Screenshot.png
<gmclean> wtf man
<gevz> wicd is more stable on this moment
<smt_> that all works fine, all domains are accessable from external...
<W43372> help?
<mylisto23> What can I do to access the folder on my internal 500 gig hd?
<sacarlson> smt_: then i'm not sure what else it could be, as long as you can ping each of those to get the same address it should work if that address has apache2 running vitualhosts
<bluefrog> mylisto23, if you encrypted it, you need the key to decrypt
<mylisto23> crud!
<smt_> sacarlson: that works fine... only firefox seems to ignore the hosts file entries...
<bluefrog> mylisto23, no key = bye bye data
<mylisto23> I don't remember if I added a encryption to it
<mylisto23> I might have
<sacarlson> smt_: oh if that's the case it maybe the your still have that site cached on firefox
<sacarlson> smt_: and maybe you didn't set a page refresh timeout
<smt_> sacarlson: thunderbird ignores it too
<sacarlson> cached?
<smt_> hmm guess not
<sacarlson> smt_: guess so with no other posibilites left
<mylisto23> sacarlson: how can I enter an encryption key?
<haux> Pressing the printscreen button doesn't do anything for me. How can this be fixed?
<pedro> lft the die an dfini the deskpop
<sacarlson> mylisto23:  maybe with seahorse
<mylisto23> ?
<pedro> hello
<pedro> mens
<sacarlson> mylisto23: http://projects.gnome.org/seahorse/
<sacarlson> mylisto23: or encryption for what?  wifi?
<ponrajuganesh> when I do a change to the evironment variables by editing hte file do i need to restart the system
<dr_willis> what file
<haux> Pressing the printscreen button doesn't do anything for me. How can this be fixed?
<blendedbychris> after running crontab -e do i have to restart cron?
<blendedbychris> i feel like i have a task that is running the old command
<sadov>  DIE IDIOTS UBUNTU SUX!
<Tzunamii> Such a lovely individual
<sadov> FUCK YOU!
<taglass> Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.
<cookie1980> don´t feed the trolls ^^
<sadov> nobody can ban me!
<Tzunamii> He doesn't even make it into the troll-category
<sadov> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sadov> ass (~taglass@adsl-65-0-46-193.shv.bellsouth.net) Quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<sadov> <sadov> !skype
<sadov> <ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sadov> * KayAteChef (~chatzilla@pdpc/supporter/active/kayatechef) has joined #ubuntu
<sadov> * szal (~szal@dslb-084-062-230-162.pools.arcor-ip.net) Quit (Quit: szal @ fotocommunity -> http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1607117 | "Rhythm, you have it or you don't..." [Gorillaz])
<FloodBot1> sadov: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sadov> ass (~taglass@adsl-65-0-46-193.shv.bellsouth.net) Quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<sadov> <sadov> !skype
<sadov> <ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sadov> * KayAteChef (~chatzilla@pdpc/supporter/active/kayatechef) has joined #ubuntu
<sadov> * szal (~szal@dslb-084-062-230-162.pools.arcor-ip.net) Quit (Quit: szal @ fotocommunity -> http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1607117 | "Rhythm, you have it or you don't..." [Gorillaz])
<FloodBot1> sadov: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sadov> FACK YOU again!
<sadov> !~oCean@ubuntu/member/ocean on Sun Mar 04 02:38:11
<sadov> * Infra_3600 (~rdanilov@2002:50fa:ad8b::1) Quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<sadov> * enzotib_ (~enzotib@unaffiliated/enzotib) Quit (Client Quit)
<sadov> * AcidRain (~acidrain@69.167.220.216) has joined #ubuntu
<sadov> <sadov> FACK YOU again!
<FloodBot1> sadov: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> sadov: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sadov> * halfevil (~halfevil@202.152.196.34) has joined #ubuntu
<sadov> * halfevil (~halfevil@202.152.196.34) has left #ubuntu
<sadov> HELLO IDIOTS
<W43372> I plug my android phone into my computer and turn usb storage mode on and it doesn't show the contents of the sd card on my screen but the device shows up when I enter lsusb into the terminal. What do?
<dr_willis> w4
<cookie1980> did you try to mount it by hand?
<dr_willis> depending on the phone thers 2 metods of mounting them
<dr_willis> the webupd8 blog dite had an artical on it. i bet askubuntu.com does also
<cookie1980> try 'sudo mount' to see mounted filesystems, maybe just the desktop icon is not present
<dr_willis> i recall the newer.versions of android.chsnged some things. but my older phone does work.
<AdvoWork> I'm trying to connect to my freebsd machine via my ubuntu client, from the terminal I can do: ssh username@domainname  -p 8082 and log in, but then says this account is unavailable. I try this via Ubuntu > Connect to server, and it states Protocol Error. Any suggestions please?
<AdvoWork> if i use the root username/pass Connect to server works fine, but obv permissions aren't good now
<jmara> good morning, is there any compatibility list for raid controllers in lucid?
<ubuntu> I have a hd I think might be encrypted...
<dr_willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubuntu> how do unencrypt a folder?
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dr_willis> encryping folders or drives are different i think
<cookie1980> AdvoWork: Whatt shell do you use for root and what shell for the user?
<AdvoWork> cookie1980, just set their shell to Bash, I can now ssh in, but I still cant do connect to server via ssh?
<dr_willis> ssh has -vv     option for verbose errors
<dr_willis> sounds like security on the bsd mavjine
<AdvoWork> dr_willis, even if I can now ssh in, yet not connect to server via ssh on port 22 or 8082 (8082 is the remote port i've setup to point to that server that normally works)
<dr_willis> sounds like some denied user settings. unless we missunderstand you
<cookie1980> can you try to connect via telnet to that port? if you get a connection refused or something similiar the server is not running
<cookie1980> or the firewall is stopping you xD
<KarmaComa> hello
<KarmaComa> google-translator widget on kubunto 11.10 gives me Unknown translation error!
<KarmaComa> all python libs and plasma and everything are installed
<KarmaComa> i submitted an issue on the google translator website here since too long http://code.google.com/p/google-translator/issues/detail?id=1 but i got no answer
<KarmaComa> any help would be appreciated!
<RaTTuS> umm
<RaTTuS|BIG> umm
<KarmaComa> hehe
<KarmaComa> really sad i cannot use it since i updated to kubuntu 11.10
<KarmaComa> it works perfect on 10.10
<KarmaComa> it has something to do with the new version of the liberaries
<KarmaComa> in kubuntu 11.10
<KarmaComa> python-kde4 v. 4.5.1 python-qt4 v. 4.7.2 python-simplejson plasma-scriptengine-python v. 4.4.4
<lookatmeyou> 大家好！
<KarmaComa> these are the working version, but in kubuntu 11.10 its a newer versions
<never2far> hello, is there anyway to save config of an fresh installed ubuntu so that next time i need to install it can be done using that file ...something like this: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2012/01/ubuntu-quick-installation-preseed-link.html
<ubuntu> what never2far:?  I'm the worst person to ask
<dr_willis> with a nick that will get highlited by mistake 1000x a day
<AdvoWork> cookie1980, i can't connect via telnet, but I can ssh in as that user fine, under that port 8082. I just can't do it via the Connect to server method. It ranges from please verify your details to permission denied. Root works fine,  username and pass are correct :S
<timaaarrreee> Hello everyone!
<geirha> AdvoWork: Are you sure sftp is enabled on the server?
<cookie1980> AdvoWork: can you try to 'chown -R <username> /home/<username>'
<MrJW1> Hello
<dr_willis> jello
<scientes> sacarlson, does that script need a iptables COMMIT ?
<scientes> like in here https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<ubuntu> how can I unencrypt my home folder on a internal hd in this laptop (I'm using a livecd) when I know the login password to my account on there?
<sacarlson> scientes: I don't know what iptables commit is but I would guess not
<sacarlson> scientes: no it's not a ufw script
<pedro> ola
<pedro> ola
<pedro> ola
<FloodBot1> pedro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> scientes: did you check this out http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-linux-virtual-local-area-network-vlan.html
<corpan> exit
<scientes> sacarlson, but i dont want a vlan
<scientes> sacarlson, see http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Multiple_IP_addresses_on_One_Interface
<sacarlson> scientes: oh well it was your idea to have two ip on one nic so that's just one way of doing it
<scientes> oh gotcha
<scientes> BINGO
<user_> hi all
<scientes> if i lable the ip address as shows on that wiki page then network-manager doesn't flush it
<sacarlson> scientes: ya I don't really know what the diff is between eth0:1  and eth0.1  one is vlan the other alias?
<ktwo> hi, someone knows what is different with bluetooth in Kubuntu and Ubuntu? because i do not find an option to connect to PAN with Kubuntu (in Ubuntu there is though)
<user_> i would guess the network manager in kubuntu would have it
<scientes> sacarlson, the . means its a vlan, the : is just a label, and a legacy way that ifconfig dealt with ip addresses
<scientes> as is documented in that wiki page
<scientes> vlans have special stuff that i dont want
<psypher246> hello all, does anyone know how to restart the systray if it has crashed completely?
<gevz> logoff & login ;))  i guess
<psypher246> gevz: besides that. I have to do this several times a day
<scientes> nope guess not
<psypher246> and restarting unity?
<psypher246> just uunity or unity --replace or unity --reset
<psypher246> ah awesome unity --replace fixed my systray, yay
<smt_> sacarlson: i found out what the problem with my hosts file was.. i had to define the www.domain.com as alias to get it to work properly... it resolved the domain name to the ip but there it was redirected to www.domain.name wich wasnt resolved
<sacarlson> smt_: oh your right, I've made that same mistake it's 192.168.2.2  thisname  thatname  another name  ;   not more lines
<sacarlson> smt_: but I use bind9 for that stuf now so all new added systems also get the address
<smt_> it works with multiple lines.. i still have them... one for each domain showing    ip   domain.tld  www.domain.tld
<smt_> well, however, thanks for your help ;)
<sacarlson> smt_: oh well there's always 200 ways to do one thing as long as it works
<havok_> anyone know how to view my PPA'
<havok_> s which i've added
<havok_> whenever you call apt-add-repository...where does it save them?
<sacarlson> havok_: they have ppa-purge  so they must have a way to list them also
<MikeH> Is there any tool I can use to print all input/output on a local server on port 80
<dr_willis> one per file in the /etc/apt dir somewhere havok_
<havok_> ah okay i'll look for other ppa- commands
<MikeH> at a tcp level?
<dr_willis> i cant recall exact path
<llutz> MikeH: tcpdump
<MikeH> llutz: I looked at tcpdump, but I cannot figure out how to just print the actual data?
<Tm_T> havok_: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CokeJunkie> hello, maybe someone has an idea with my OpenVPN problem. Connection works so far, but is only stable for about 10seconds.
<CokeJunkie> config and log: http://nopaste.info/91b59352a3.html
<oooaaaooo> hi people, I have a printer/scanner connected to a pc runningubuntu 11.04; whats the best way to creating pdfs from the scanner(double sided)?
<sbarcteam> hi.
<sbarcteam> is it possible to run ubuntu 11.10 with kernel 2.6 ?
<cookie1980> oooaaaooo: try sane and for ocr try tesseract
<oooaaaooo> cookie1980: ocr?
<cookie1980> oooaaaooo: no ocr, it´s optical character recognition
<cookie1980> it transforms an image (what your scanner will produce) into text
<telqlabs> ?
<telqlabs> ?.
<telqlabs> how to install gtalk in ubuntu?
<telqlabs> ?
<telqlabs> ?'
<telqlabs> ?'
<FloodBot1> telqlabs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziyadb> Hi, I'm having trouble enabling audio jack sensing. Whenever I plug the headphones, the built-in speakers keep playing.
<hydrox24> ziyadb: what are you fiddling with? pulseaudio or JACK or alsa?
<ziyadb> hydrox24: well, that's the thing. I'm not aware of what their functions and where their responsibilities end.
<ziyadb> hydrox24: I know however that I have both pulseaudio and alsa installed.
<cavedweller> can anyone help with trying to install an Nvidia driver?
<calamity> Howdy, re: apache, autoindex.conf, trying to locate where "icons/" is defined?
<jarnox> I have problems to get vlc video player to play video file that has ac3 sounds. Movie Player software play the sound right but i cant hear any sound at all when i try to play video with VLC. ?
<jarnox> Does anybody know media player for ubuntu that can play ac3 videos and have working subtitle system?
<VP1> how to find the device of my Ubuntu install for grub recovery after windows install? using Ubuntu 10.10
<zykes-> anyone here know how i can "register" a custom upstart job?
<osmosis_paul> Hi guys, I know that this is not the place, but somebody know if Google has an IRC channel about Google Analytics????
<bobweaver> VP1, have you tried "sudo fdisk -l "  ?
<bobweaver> #google ?
<bobweaver> about analytics thou not sure
<osmosis_paul> yeah but that one is pretty generic
<VP1>  bobweaver: Yes.  but how to know from it>
<osmosis_paul> anyway I send the question one hour ago, let's see if someone response
<osmosis_paul> thanks
<bobweaver> VP1,  paste bin the putput and let us see
<bobweaver> output *
<pokuy> guys help with my anroid i like to charge with usb connector but i dont know what software in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<ikonia> pokuy: you don't need software to charge
<bobweaver> has anyone been able to get netflix running underwine  safari  ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: you're onto a looser to be honest
<pokuy> ikonia, when i connect my android it recognize but its not charging
<VP1>  bobweaver: is it boot or root? because  gparted reports both
<VP1> May I use that?
<bobweaver> VP1,  sorry what ?
<ikonia> pokuy: it should do, the info on most of the android phones I've seen charge on connection, not software
<ikonia> pokuy: have a look at the details of your phone and see if it needs specific software to start a charge process, it shouldn't be its worth checking
<bobweaver> VP1,  can you use paste.ubuntu.com  to paste to us sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> I dont want to give out bad information ya know
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> thanks for the tip ikonia
<ikonia> bobweaver: netfilx seems to be a "native only" setup
<pokuy> ikonia, ok thanks anyway
<VP1> yes just in a minute
<bobweaver> cool and thanks like I said I do not want to give out bad info :)
<apc> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<apc> thanks bro
<apc> do you ever go to sleep ?
<szal> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<apc> haha, you're so formal :P
<bobweaver> !x-swat
<apc> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<apc> what is the best ppa to install a recent version of gnome 3 to ubuntu on?
<henkp_> Hi, /x1/logarchive/people/2012/03/11 has mode 0 ; bug or is there some reason ?
<damo22> apc: its not supported
<apc> damo22, i accept that
<ikonia> apc: I strongly advise you not to
<VP1> bobweaver: pasted
<apc> ikonia, I have been doing it for the yearish on my desktop, this is just a new computer
<bobweaver> VP1,  could we see the link?
<ikonia> apc: that doesn't change the fact I strongly advise you not to
<VP1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/883047/
<apc> ikonia, ok
<VP1> got it?
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> VP1,  looks like it is on /dev/sda6
<bobweaver> are you on live cd ?
<VP1> no
<bobweaver> here is a great link
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164
<bobweaver> post #2
<Like> =)
<eddie_> Someone was asking about ignoring 'puts' in ruby code?
<VP1> how did u conclude that
<eddie_> who was it again?
<bobweaver> it is the one with the most size for the linux partitions
<Like> done thx staff o/
<bobweaver> what you can do is mount it in a live cd and check
<ikonia> Like: what are you talking about in here ?
<apc> ikonia, you're a bully!
<alumne> gsvs
<ikonia> apc: what ?
<CokeJunkie> i begin to hate ubuntu and openvpn -.-
<zteam> Hi guys
<lookatmeyou> 这里应该有不少中国人吧？
<zteam> Anybody here knows if it is possible to backup the list of installed packages?
<ikonia> !cn | lookatmeyou
<ubottu> lookatmeyou: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zteam> So the system can restore this packages to the same version if something goes wrong during an update for example
<Tm_T> zteam: list of installed packages doesn't necessarily help on that case
<bal> when i try to install gimp some erro come pls help me  to install gimp
<Tm_T> zteam: dpkg doesn't like on downgrading packageversions, if that's what you're after
<ikonia> bal: what is the error
<bal> ikonia: gimp : Depends: libgimp2.0 (>= 2.7.5) but it is not going to be installed         Depends: libgimp2.0 (<= 2.7.5-z) but it is not going to be installed         Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ikonia> bal: you've enabled the gimp PPA haven't you
<Tm_T> zteam: but,  "dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt" do provide you the list of packages installed (and uninstalled too) for you
<zteam> Tm_T: as far as I know it's atleast possible
<Tm_T> zteam: indeed, it's possible
<tarathiel> hello, i need help with ssh, i want to download a file to my local computer, without having to download it to the remote computer (i have a quota on that one)
<tarathiel> and the file is on the inner network, so i cant reach it without the ssh
<bal> ikonia:  I don't know much about this  i am new to this platfom
<ikonia> tarathiel: you can't do that, if you do scp user@host1:user@host2:/location, it will still pass through and be written to both hosts
<ikonia> bal: please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<tarathiel> ikonia, thanks, then i will find a workaround :)
<dr_willis> many systems let users use /tmp/ if your quota is low
<zteam> Tm_T: yes but I'm looking for a way to create a list of this packages formated in a way so I can pass that list to APT / Aptitude in an easy way
<bal> ikonia: means the result of command or all ?
<Tm_T> zteam: that list can be passed to dpkg
<bal> ikonia: web@web-admin:~$ sudo apt-get update Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease                                  Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease                                  Ign http://archive.canonical.com oneiric InRelease                    Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease                       Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release.gpg                      Get:1 http://extras.ubunt
<zteam> Tm_T: Very well then :D
<sina2> I have a full backup of my /var/cache/apt/archives . I restore it to same folder and I want to know how can I install softwares in offline mode?
<Tm_T> zteam: with --set-selections
<Tm_T> zteam: after that, I suppose apt-get install -f does what it can
<Tm_T> zteam: rest of possible conflicts, wrong versions etc is up to you to sort out /:
<ikonia> BLZbubba: pastebin
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> bal: pastebin
<zteam> Tm_T: yup, personally I prefer to stick with aptitude :)
<Tm_T> zteam: whatever works for you (:
<bal> ikonia:  how ? or what is pastbin? is it cmd?
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zteam> Tm_T: thanks for your help
<zteam> :)
<Guest17573> gggg
<bal> ikonia: is this"Fetched 72 B in 15s (4 B/s) Reading package lists... Done"
<ikonia> bal: please put it in the pastebin
<bal> i did't get ?
<sina2> I have a full backup of my /var/cache/apt/archives . I restore it to same folder and I want to know how can I install softwares in offline mode?
<ikonia> !pastebin |bal
<ubottu> bal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bal> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/883065/
<bal> is this right?
<ikonia> bal: it looks fine
<bal> ok
<bal> thank you
<ikonia> valid
<ikonia> I'm not sure what is adding ppa.ubuntu.com oneiric/main to your sources.list
<ikonia> I'm not even sure if that's a valud repo
<sina2> I'm waiting for your answer http://paste.ubuntu.com/883069/
<ikonia> ppa.launchpad.net even
<bal> ikonia:  so what i have to do now ?
<ikonia> bal: I'm just checking something, can you give me a minute or two please.
<bal> ok
<almoxarife> which method provides the least overhead for keeping out spam/ad-servers, iptables or dnasmaq/bind9?
<ikonia> bal: I'm just trying to find out of ppa.launchpad.net is actually a standard ubuntu mirror or if it is hosting additional software
<bal> ok
<n1x> does mount --bind olddir newdir permanently changes the FS tree?
<ikonia> n1x: think of it as a more advanced symlink
<n1x> ikonia, so it won't affect much right? can i revert that command?
<ikonia> n1x: you're basically tricking the system to think that the mount point "newdir" is a filesystem, when it's just the directory "olddir"
<rogst> n1x: yes, with umount newdir
<n1x> ikonia, okay.
<n1x> rogst, thanks ! :)
<n1x> ikonia, actually i was trying symlink only, for ftp access, but in ftp it's chrooted, so public can't access another dir which isn't in chroot's root, so i thought i can mount it
<ikonia> n1x: interesting approach
<n1x> rogst, ikonia is it okay?
<n1x> ikonia, :) hmm i just hope it doesn't affect security in any way!
<tpl2000> Sup dawgs
<tpl2000> Mah Kernel won't load. I'm chatting from a liveCD right now.
<darbe> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-20ubuntu5.1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<darbe> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-20ubuntu5.1_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tpl2000> (The exact error is "You need to load the kernel first.")
<darbe> How can I fix it?
<tpl2000> Anyone? o.o
<ehm> tpl2000, make sure GRUB works and is pointing to the correct kernel
<ikonia> bal: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tpl2000> Well It's grub2 and I"m using Ubuntu 11.10
<tpl2000> It's using the settings that are from the fresh install
<tpl2000> What kernel should it point to?
<ooxi> hi, does somebody know a program which can generate graphs similar to http://json.org/object.gif? I know dia but it's usage for generation of such garphs is cumberstone
<ehm> tpl2000: "fresh install". Did you format the drive before installing?
<bal> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/883080/
<tpl2000> Dual booting, so no. I repartitioned the drive.
<bal> ikonia:  is this you need?
<ehm> tpl2000, then it depends on which bootloaders you're using, and in which order.
<ikonia> bal: do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<tpl2000> Define bootloader?
<ehm> grub is a bootloader.  Windows has its own bootloader.
<tpl2000> Gotcha.
<ehm> wikipedia for more.
<tpl2000> Grub claims to be 1.99
<bal> ikonia:  yes "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu oneiric main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu oneiric main"
<tarathiel> any tips on mirroring google.com with wget (only downloads index.html and nothing else)?
<ikonia> bal: there we go
<ikonia> bal: gimp ppa
<scientes> this isn't working for me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<ikonia> bal: try removing this files, doing "sudo apt-get update" then re-installing gimp, you maybe lucky
<bal> ikonia: delete that ?
<scientes> it actually seemed to work the first time, but it was taking so long that i gave up....
<scientes> and now its not working
<ikonia> bal: those two files, yes
<bal> ikonia: ya
<ehm> tpl2000, depending how you set it up, the Windows bootloader might be starting first, then pointing to grub.  You need to know how you set it up.
<tpl2000> That is what's happening.
<ehm> are you sure?
<tpl2000> Quite.
<bal> ikonia:  i can't .
<heizmann> hi all. Is possible to crypt (luks with cryptsetup) a casper-rw partition, in a usb-live creation context?
<ikonia> bal: you can't waht
<encrypt_> hi, anybody knows how to set a different map for the pointer with a wider screen resolution? im trying with xrandr and xinput commands with no success so far
<bal> how can i delete that files  in gui?
<soaringsky> !grub | tpl2000
<ubottu> tpl2000: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ikonia> bal: just run this "sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<bal> ikonia: 2 files
<heizmann> More specifically: is the initrd.gz (generate in the chroot when we create a live system) know to open a luks container?
<heizmann> :)
<bal> ikonia: ok it worked
<tpl2000> I didn't lose Grub, and I'd rather talk to someone in IRC than someone on a forum
<bal> ikonia: now i try  to install gimp is it right?
<ikonia> bal: great
<ikonia> bal: sudo apt-get update first
<zykes-> does anyone know how upstart get's the status of a pjob?
<ikonia> then
<ehm> tpl2000, examine you boot sequence to find which loader is returning the error.  Those links are to documentation wikis.  Use them.
<bal> ikonia: ok
<tpl2000> Alright, ty.
<heizmann> who know how works casper? :-| !!!
<scientes> heizmann, whats ur problem
<heizmann> scientes: I have a live system on a usb-stick - with persistent-mode, plus casper-rw partition.
<heizmann> All is fine.
<scientes> cool
<scientes> i just made a half-ass attempt to do netboot to livecd
<scientes> and i think my first try actually worked, it was just slow
<scientes> but anyways, gone not
<heizmann> But I wish encrypt my casper-rw partition, with a luks container. :) is it possible?
<scientes> oh geeze
<scientes> heizmann, why don't you use ecryptfs instead?
<scientes> for your home folder
<scientes> that would be alot easier
<heizmann> scientes: ecryptfs: works perfectly (with, well, my /home/user repositories)
<heizmann> I want to try with another method, for testing ^^
<scientes> yeah, should even work on the livecd if you set it up right
<scientes> oh geeze....
<scientes> why don'y you go fix swome bugs
<scientes> learn some c
<bal> ikonia:  gimp is installed but not opens
<ikonia> bal: how are you trying to open it
<TalkSoup> yay im in
<heizmann> scientes: I think the good method is: 1) encrypt casper-rw with a luks container; 2) chroot in my uncompressed squashfs system; 3) install cryptsetup, hashalot; 4) regenerate initramfs; 5) squash compress
<scientes> heizmann, have you heard of TRESOR?
<bal> ikonia: applications/graphics/ gimp in gui
<scientes> sounds like something you would be pretty stoaked by, if you havn't heard of it
<TalkSoup> have you heard of beltazor?
<heizmann> scientes: but I'm not sure... all depends if the initrd.gz regenerate knows a luks container or not...
<heizmann> scientes: TRESOR? no... what is it?
<ikonia> bal: open it from a terminal with the command "gimp" see if you get any useful output
<scientes> heizmann, google is ur friend, but tell me if i was right :)))
<bal> ikonia: how just giving "gimp" ?
<heizmann> ^^
<TalkSoup> gimp.exe
<KM0201> gimp.exe?
<TalkSoup> gimp.deb
<heizmann> :s .exe?
<KM0201> TalkSoup: it doesn't need a file extension
<TalkSoup> gimp.rpm
<heizmann> ...not ELF... :-/
<heizmann> ^^
<KM0201> if it's installed, just type gimp, and it will open
<TalkSoup> gimp*
<scientes> and if not, command-not-found will help u out
<bal> ikonia: eroro "gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> bal: open a terminal type "gimp"
<KM0201> scientes: well, often if a program is having a problem, when you start it via command line, it will give you the error..
<scientes> o geeze
<KM0201> case in point..
<ikonia> bal: please type "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<TalkSoup> e-cola
<ircnode0> with echo {a..z} {a..z}  I get combinations of 2 elements in alphabet. Is there a way to do it dynamically e.g. n=4 => echo {a..z} {a..z} {a..z} {a..z}
<bal> ikonia: ya  i got that error
<scientes> bal, did you do apt-get install gimp right now?
<TalkSoup> sudo zypper install gimp*
<ikonia> bal: please type "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<scientes> TalkSoup, this is #ubuntu
<TalkSoup> bye
<scientes> !suse | TalkSoup
<ubottu> TalkSoup: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ircnode0> in bash
<scientes> hmm, wierd factoid
<KM0201> how do you figure?
<KM0201> pretty self explanatory
<bal> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/883104/ i done and result
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> bal: just curious, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ikonia> bal: I'd suggest the PPA has messed this up, your missing a library, which if this was pulled from the main repo would be a valid/working dependency
<KM0201> ikonia: bal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364620
<bal> KM0201: 11.10
<ikonia> !info libbabl
<ubottu> Package libbabl does not exist in oneiric
<bal> ikonia:  i am just started this ubuntu from one moth  i don't know what is PPA  how it came ?
<ikonia> bal: you've somehow manually added an external repo that has packages that conflict or "argue" with the versions on your clean ubuntu install
<bal> ikonia:  how can i clean this  and make workable?
<ikonia> !info libbabl-0.0-0
<ubottu> libbabl-0.0-0 (source: babl): Dynamic, any to any, pixel format conversion library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.22-1build1 (oneiric), package size 70 kB, installed size 276 kB
<ikonia> bal: you can try "sudo apt-get install libbabl-0.0-0"
<bal> ikonia:  it tells like theis "libbabl-0.0-0 is already the newest version."
<ikonia> bal: pastebin the output of "ls -la /usr/lib/libgegl*"
<erkan^> hi i have problem with wifi. "Wireless Networks device doesn't work
<erkan^> "Firmaware missing"
<erkan^> can someone help me
<bal> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/883113/
<soaringsky> !wifi | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> yeah, there is versions there from the PPA
<erkan^> ok i go
<erkan^> read
<erkan^> thx soaringsky
<MangaBoy> ciao
<ikonia> bal: dirty trick, lets see if this works "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libgegl-0.0.so.0 /usr/lib/libgegl-0.1.so.0.108.1"
<ikonia> bal: sorry
<ikonia> bal: wrong way around, wait
<MangaBoy> !list
<ubottu> MangaBoy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> bal: "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libgegl-0.1.so.0.108.1 /usr/lib/libgegl-0.0.so.0"
<ikonia> bal: use that
<bal> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/883115/
<SunGlyph> Moving windows around in Gnome has gradually been getting choppy, anyone have any Idea how I might fix/diagnose it?
<Calinou> SunGlyph: are you using desktop effects/compositing?
<Calinou> gnome 3 or gnome 2?
<forever2432> bal: what was your orignal msg?
<SunGlyph> Uh, hold on. 3, I think
<bal> forever2432:  i did't get you ?
<ikonia> bal: show me the output of "ls -la /usr/lib/libgegl*" again please.
<forever2432> bal: the first message you posted with your problem
<soaringsky> SunGlyph: run "free -m" in a terminal and check free memory
<bal> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/883116/
<SunGlyph> I did, and apparantly I don't have much left. Not entirely sure what's using 7GB of RAM though.
<bal> forever2432: installing of gimp
<ikonia> bal: try running gimp now
<soaringsky> SunGlyph: well, there's your problem...
<forever2432> bal: Do you want to install the newest version 2.7?
<Error4o4> having a problem with 11.10, and Dual Display. ATI cart.   Mouse goes to 2nd display but the desktop is still cloned. any idea?
<SunGlyph> Hokay, well how do I check what's using what in terms of memory?
<soaringsky> !ram | SunGlyph
<ubottu> SunGlyph: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<bal> ikonia: it is starting  and skiping
<ikonia> skipping ?
<SunGlyph> Thankyou.
<ikonia> come on, help me out by explaining the problem clearly.
<bal> forever2432:  any version . i need to open psd files
<soaringsky> !ati | Error4o4
<bal> and work on it
<ubottu> Error4o4: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<darky123> hello
<darky123> all
<bal> ikonia: it shows in task bar starting gimp then it disappears.
<TalkSoup> gute tag-0
<ikonia> bal: open it in the terminal again,
<ikonia> bal: see what output you get
<SunGlyph> Okay, looking over the link, I have 6GB or so free if I'm including buffers + cache?
<bal> ikonia: "web@web-admin:~$ gimp gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libbabl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bal> ikonia: shall i try this "sudo dpkg -i libbabl-0.0-0_0.0.22-1_i386.deb"
<ikonia> bal: ok, you've going to have to remove libabl
<ikonia> bal: no %100 no
<soaringsky> SunGlyph: what's your graphics card?
<bal> ikonia: ok
<SunGlyph> nVidia GTX 460SE
<ikonia> bal: open the package manager, and remove the package libabl
<soaringsky> SunGlyph: what drivers?
<ikonia> bal: infact, remove gimp, and libabl
<bal> ikonia: you mean synaptic?
<SunGlyph> soaringsky: The ones ubuntu offered up after I installed it.
<SunGlyph> Should I look for better ones on nVidias side?
<ikonia> bal: yes,
<Error4o4> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bal> which are the package  i have to remove
<ikonia> bal: you should know - you are the one who installed them
<ikonia> gimp and libabl
<soaringsky> !nvidia | SunGlyph
<ubottu> SunGlyph: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> bal: libgegl sorry
<ikonia> bal: is this a recent installed machine
<ikonia> bal: eg: is there any important data on it ?
<darky123> iam new here so i need some help
<soaringsky> !help | darky123
<ubottu> darky123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darky123> ok
<soaringsky> darky123: what do you need help with?
<darky123> i have backtrack 5 and i want to learn how to use my terminal ,so where can i start with?
<darky123> i dont speak good english so forgive me if i make mistakes..
<bal> ikonia: no form last month i am custumising this for my work .
<soaringsky> darky123: this is #ubuntu. have you tried #backtrack ?
<darky123> soaringsky are you bot?
<ikonia> bal: ok, so a clean install may not be easier in that case if you have made changs
<bal> ikonia:  my istution is trying to swich over to ubuntu
<ikonia> bal: you'll need to remove the PPA packages
<soaringsky> darky123: nope
<bal> ok
<bal>  in synaptics?
<darky123> ok i will try backtrack then
<bosong> anyone heard of artificial telepathy ?
<MonkeyDust> bosong  wrong channel
<ikonia> bal: there is a tool called "ppa-purge" hosted in this repo https://launchpad.net/ppa-purge it may remove your problems cleanly, if not you'll have to do them manually
<bosong> theyve banned me from defocus
<auronandace> bosong: that doesn't make this a chat channel
<MonkeyDust> bosong  it's never a good idea to say you've been banned somewhere, it's never without reason
<bosong> monkeydust they are retards
<bal> ikonia:  i seen the only package with PPA in synaptic is "pnm2ppa" can i remove it ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/883130/
<MonkeyDust> bosong  everybody is a retard, except you?
<SunGlyph> Okay, new issue: The drivers I picked up need to be run as root, but I'm not entirely sure how to install the .run package as root.
<sipior> bosong: i see more bans in your future...
<ikonia> bal: sorry, that makes no sense
<ikonia> bal: you need to either a.) try the tool I've told you b.) manually remove the packages I've told you
<bal> ikonia:  it is in synaptic?
<bosong> nobody likes the truth
<bal> ikonia: shall i try with that tool?
<MonkeyDust> bal  PPA for Windows != PPA for Linux
<locsmif> Anybody familiar with USB 3 random hdd disconnect problems and how to solve them? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/349767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349767 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "external USB hard drive disconnects" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bal> MonkeyDust: ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> bal  "HP's discontinued line of "Windows-only" PPA ("Printer Performance Architecture") DeskJet printers"
<locsmif> It still happens for many people and so I don't think it's "fixed"
<bal> ikonia: i installed it and now how i have to remove it?
<ikonia> bal: what part am I now making clear ?
<locsmif> There's nothing wrong with my external HDD, nothing wrong with the enclosure, nothing wrong with the USB bus, yet the external harddisk I boot from fails at random just the same.
<compdoc> locsmif, could be many things, including the external enclosure
<locsmif> compdoc: nah
<MonkeyDust> locsmif maybe you can add that discription of your issue in the launchpad comments
<locsmif> This is being discussed everywhere
<locsmif> Launchpad, the Ubuntu forum, the LKML
<locsmif> MonkeyDust: perhaps
<locsmif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/580983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349767 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #580983 external USB hard drive disconnects" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bal> ikonia:  my  internet reset
<MonkeyDust> locsmif  as you can see, people are working on it
<bal> ikonia: now how i can remove this by ppa-purge tool?
<StepNjump> I am about to download a whole bunch of updates but would like to copy them to a text file so I know what I installed later on. Is there a way of doing this either at the CLI or other way?
<locsmif> MonkeyDust: at the bottom of the Launchpad bug thread I see: status: Invalid → Fix Released
<MonkeyDust> bal  pnm2ppa is not an ubuntu PPA, ppa-purge has nothing to do with it
<locsmif> This is from three weeks ago, is that fix in yet?
<bal> MonkeyDust: so i have to remove it ?
<Sidewinder1> StepNjump, I believe that Synaptic Package Manager keeps a history of installed/packages/updated.
<kalimojo> i love ubuntu
<ikonia> bal: you install the ppa-purge tool, and run it
<locsmif> If you have any idea where I can get it, it would be *much* appreciated.
<onosendi> What would you say is the best/fastest filesystem that is linux/windows compatible?
<bal> ikonia: in terminal ?
<vlt> !best | onosendi
<ubottu> onosendi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sidewinder1> StepNjump, Since Synaptic is a GUI front end for apt-get, the same should be available in apt-get (CLI) but I don't know the command. :-(   Sory..
<locsmif> MonkeyDust: I would say that currently, the issue is presume to be fixed, and what's more, it was presumed to be fixed in 2.6.x
<onosendi> vlt: what would you use?
<StepNjump> Sidewinder1: ok thanks
<Sidewinder1> NP
<soaringsky> onosendi: fat
<bal> ikonia: shall i use this "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers"?
<onosendi> soaringsky: It doesn't support 4gb > though :/
<soaringsky> onosendi: fat32?
<locsmif> Is there any way I can get a newer kernel for oneiric?
<ikonia> bal: have you installed the xorg-edgers ppa ?
<szal> onosendi: if you need capacity for filesizes >= 4 GB, there's no choice anyway
<ikonia> bal: when you showed me the list it only had the gimp ppa
<ikonia> bal: where did the xorg-edgers PPA come from ?
<locsmif> Say, like, 3.1
<bal> ikonia: it is example given
<Sidewinder1> onosendi, NTFS?
<bal> when i type ppa-purge
<ikonia> bal: ok, so it's an "example" not something you should type blind
<ikonia> bal: got to be honest, I think you'll be better doing a clean install and making sure you don't install any PPA's
<ikonia> bal: you don't strike me as being at a linux level yet (not a problem) that can deal with managing software from PPA's, so I'd suggest a clean install, don't add a PPA and just isntall gimp
<kalimojo> anyone heard of artificial telepathy ?
<onosendi> ntfs is the best solution for ubuntu/windows file sharing?
<szal> the default install should already have GIMP
<bal> ikonia: ok  thank you for spending this much time for me
<szal> onosendi: definitely
<bal> i may try to re install all
<Sidewinder1> onosendi, NTFS is what I would use; I do..
<MonkeyDust> kalimojo  / bosong wrong channel
<carl_> lu
<ikonia> bal: you are more than welcome, I think you'll just find it easier/cleaner to do a re-install and be more careful, rather than trying to undo the mess when you are not confortable with linux yet
<onosendi> Alrighty, thanks guys.
<Sidewinder1> :)
<MonkeyDust> kalimojo  / bosong use your artificial telepathy to find the appropriate channel
<szal> lol
<bal> ikonia:  ya , i will do the same
<kalimojo> monkeydust where should i go ?
<Sidewinder1> ..
<ikonia> bal: when you re-install, please please, pay attention to what you are installing and don't add external software repositories or PPA's
<bal> ikonia:  when i install i don't added any thirpart install
<soaringsky> !ppa | bal
<ubottu> bal: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ikonia> bal: you did, as there was the gimp PPA configured
<ikonia> bal: so you need to pay more attention
<bal> ikonia: i think it came with recommended update
<ikonia> bal: no, it didn't
<soaringsky> bal: note the unsupported part from above for ppas
<kalimojo> MonkeyDust where should i go ?
<bal> ikonia:  in update manager i  seen that so i thought it came on that way
<bal> ikonia:  any way thank you
<soaringsky> kalimojo: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<bal> ikonia: see you , i will take care when next instlletion
<MonkeyDust> bal  it seems to me, you're not dealing with a Personal Package Archive, but with a Windows Printer something, it's different
<ikonia> bal: I assure you it dodn't come crom update manager
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: what are you talking about, he's dealing with a PPA and gimp problems
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: there has been no mention of printers
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  i just found pnm2ppa to be something else
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: yes, it came as part of the gimp PPA for when he "prints" using gimp
<MonkeyDust> ah, hence my mistake
<bal> ServerSage: ikonia MonkeyDust  see you all
<bal> thank you all
<gevz> maybe it's offtop, but anybody knows how create a web layout in python?
<soaringsky> gevz: #python
<gevz> ok, thanks
<user1> hi, my wireless network not working in ubuntu 11.10, pls help me
<lookatmeyou> !wifi | user1
<ubottu> user1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Evolutionzor> so ive tried to install Ubuntu a few times v 11.10 the problem is it keeps on  freezing on config.grub and cant seem to be able to install grub manually either
<Sidewinder1> Evolutionzor, Did you Md5sum the ISO image prior to burning CD or copying to USB?
<Evolutionzor> no i didnt
<Sidewinder1> Evolutionzor, That's the first thing that I'd try..
<Sidewinder1> ! md5sum | Evolutionzor
<ubottu> Evolutionzor: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | Evolutionzor
<ubottu> Evolutionzor: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Sidewinder1> Evolutionzor, At least that way you'll know your download id 100% OK.
<Sidewinder1> is, even.
<Sidewinder1> Evolutionzor, Also, I believe that if you boot CD and select "Check CD" or something like that..
<Evolutionzor> kk they ill do that
<Sidewinder1> :)
<compute> how you doing
<compute> i just jone
<szal> you just what?
<compute> yes
<compute> i jone ubuntu
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i switched back to classic view in Gnome. But how can i move the close/minimize/maxmize buttons on every window to the right side of the title bar?
<szal> you what ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Krambiorix  it's in gconf-editor, moment
<Krambiorix> MonkeyDust, this?
<Krambiorix> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout  --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"  ( just found it)
<compute> how do i do a port scann
<MonkeyDust> nmap
<Krambiorix> ow it works
<Sidewinder1> Krambiorix, Perhaps this'll help: http://gnomeshell.wordpress.com/2011/09/10/change-the-window-title-buttons/
<Draconicus> Hello. I can't get Compiz to work for the life of me. I've deleted every config, purged and reinstalled every package, and even tried different versions of my nVidia drivers. Can somebody please help?
<Krambiorix> Sidewinder1, thx i found it , it's a few lines above what you said
<Krambiorix> good that there is still the Classic view. As a developer I hate the GNOME 3
<Sidewinder1> NP
<Draconicus> I have even gone so far as to wipe out my .config folder in desperation. No results.
<MonkeyDust> Draconicus  try unity --reset
<Draconicus> MonkeyDust: No. As always, "Initializing core options...done" is as far as Compiz gets.
<Draconicus> MonkeyDust: Now I have no window borders. Starting metacity.
<hylian> does the server edition of ubuntu come with wicd already installed?
<jrib> hylian: no
<^Satan^> I have a problem with 11.04 (just upgraded to it from 10.10), that being the X server fails every time (regardless of whether or not I use an xorg.conf) unless I start it using the /etc/gdm/failsafeXserver script
<jrib> ^Satan^: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log (with and without xorg.conf).
<jrib> !away > Talisman`Work
<ubottu> Talisman`Work, please see my private message
<Talisman`Work> jrib, I saw it... afaik I don't use noisy away messages...
<^Satan^> I did, same error in the log both times. "Fatal server error: {CR} [    13.180] AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0"
<Talisman`Work> jrib, please paste the noise in PM
<^Satan^> I use the nvidia-96 drivers
<^Satan^> I'm not sure what the failsafeXserver script in /etc/gdm does differently, but whatever it is, it gets things up and running
<^Satan^> I dunno, it's probably not worth figuring out until this round of upgrading to 11.10 finishes
<Krissed> Hi. Uhmm im thinking about setting up a proxy server here and force clients like IE (windows obviously) to use that proxy. Is it possible to see usernames and which websites users visit with some GUI ?
<nullne> nihao
<Krissed> nullne hi.
<nullne> nhi
<nullne> are you a skiller?
<encrypt_> hi, when i change the screen resolution to 1024x768 the pointer will still work on a 1024x600 orientation, leaving some parts of the screen undrawable for the pointer.
<nullne> skilled guy
<Krissed> nullne i got skills in certain areas yes. not all though. what do you need ?
<nullne> ahha    i met some fatal problems with kdenlive,could you give me a hand  ?
<Krissed> ill try.
<nullne> what  ?
<nullne> so sorry for my poor english
<Krissed> well tell what the problem is and ill see if its somthing i can help with.
<sina2> please help   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11595504#post11595504
<Draconicus> OKAY
<nullne> to be honest ,i try irc for the firt time
<Krissed> nullne its ok.
<Krissed> sina2 i read the posts. whats the problem ? you want to install packages youve downloaded while youre not online ?
<nullne> try to install Kdenlive .using PPA:
<nullne> https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn
<nullne> and then do the normal process,finally i installed it
<nullne> but when i open it  ,some problems occurs
<Krissed> which errors do you get ?
<nullne> mlt    need to be upgrade to 0.7.6
<nullne> i can not open it    so  what shall i do?
<Krissed> hmm i dont know what mlt is but have you tried updating your ubuntu entirely ?
<nullne> how can i get you see some picture on my computer
<nullne> i  also won't know  what it is
<nullne> so  how to uodate it
<Draconicus> I have lost three years of configuration data while trying to fight Compiz. It's my own fault. I think I have a right to be a little upset though.
<compute> how can i do a port scann
<Sidewinder1> nmap
<Draconicus> I moved .config, started the Xfce desktop I like to use, found that compiz wasn't working, moved .config back, and then logged out. It overwrote everything withe the defaults. Oh well.
<Krissed> Looks like you should get this package nullne https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mlt
<Sidewinder1> Or the GUI, Zenmap.
<Krissed> Draconicus oh damn. thats tough.
<compute> how do i conect to some one computer
<Draconicus> Compiz stopped working. It was working great on the first day of my upgrade, even after reboots. I used to have 10.10. I used update-manager to make my way up to 11.10.
<Krissed> compute what are you trying to do ?
<Draconicus> Now that I'm on 11.10, Compiz has been working better than ever. Well, until I decided to build a copy of emerald from git since the repository one didn't work anymore.
<Sidewinder1> !ssh | compute
<ubottu> compute: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Sidewinder1> compute, I t5hink..
<compute> i am try to see if its no hack
<Sidewinder1> think, even.
<Krissed> compute huh ? explain please ?
<forever2432> Draconicus: you should rather play on a virtualbox before doing settins on your system
<Draconicus> I have since removed that version of emerald. First Compiz wasn't working in Xfce, but worked in Unity and GNOME 3. Now it doesn't work anywhere. I had found a fix, briefly, where I was missing the gnome backend for Xfce compatibility in the session options. Compiz came back! I restarted to get rid of an on-screen-keyboard that wouldn't go away. I haven't had Compiz working since then.
<Draconicus> forever2432: I know. I just wanted Compiz to work. That's all I ever wanted. It worked great before. I had all of my customization back. I was so happy.
<compute> i am try to see if some body hack my friend computer
<Draconicus> I have reinstalled all of my compiz packages time after time. I have (I think) removed and replaced every possible config file for Compiz, GNOME, and whatever else might be involved.
<Draconicus> Compiz never gets past "Initializing core options". It hangs there. The window borders go away and I have nothing.
<forever2432> Draconicus: you might have to purge Compiz and reinstall
<Draconicus> forever2432: Four times already.
<Krissed> compute uhmm how would you expect to see that by running portcan ?
<compute> i dont no that why i am asking
<Krissed> compute sounds like youre grabbing for straws here. Let me ask in a diffrent way. What makes you think your friends computer is being hacked ?
<Sidewinder1> compute, Is it a windows box or Ubuntu?
<Krissed> I used to write some really tight iptables firewalls back in the days when backtrack was whoppix based
<aleale97> Hi everyone
<nullne> krissed then what should i do?
<craigbass1976> I had Sun's java (oracle I guess) installed because that's what a particular app I run requires.  Whenever I install openjre, my app tries to use that and it doesn't work right. I ran sudo update-alternatives --config java and made Sun's the default, but still the app was using the openjre.
<Draconicus> forever2432: I just did "apt-get purge compiz" then "apt-get clean" then "apt-get update" then "apt-get install compiz" then "compiz --replace" and the same problem persists.
<nullne> i don't know which package should i download
<Krissed> nullne run the update manager (dont know the english name) and make sure you update everything. It seems like the program youre installing needs aditional packages
<forever2432> Draconicus: it sounds like a persistant config
<nullne> i`ll try   thank you
<Draconicus> forever2432: What file could it possibly be?
<Draconicus> forever2432: I have removed .compiz* and for good measure, .config* as you know.
<forever2432> Draconicus:install on virtualbox and check the difference from config to config you should find the fault
<Krissed> Anyone know if Ubuntu 12.04 will have unity as mandatory ?
<nullne> krissed   it seems works
<Draconicus> forever2432: I am generating clean configs from the package. What good would that do?
<Krissed> nullne great then :
<Krissed> :)
<Draconicus> forever2432: What I need to know is whether there are other config files buried somewhere outside of my home directory.
<Krissed> Draconicus usually all configs should be in your home folder
<forever2432> Draconicus:not sure but make sense if the problem is the same
<compute> I am trying to start my own computer bisness doing  pinetest i am just leaning
<nullne> seems that you are really genious
<Draconicus> forever2432: None of this makes sense anymore. If you can find that file, please PM me with the location. I need to go to work. I have been battling this for a week now.
<Draconicus> It's really crushing me. It would be a kind thing if somebody could find out where that file is and just tell me in a PM so I don't miss it. I will leave IRC connected.
<forever2432> Draconicus:will check
<nullne> i am curious that where do you from? krissed
<Krissed> Denmark
<nullne> fun   it is my first time to chat with a foreigner online,besides some friends i have already met
<Krissed> ah. Youre from China right ?
<Krissed> Or.. Irvine USA.
<nullne> absolutory right
<Krissed> yeah thought so.
<nullne> absolutely  right
<nullne> china
<Krissed> im not used to having to rely on a webbased chat.. so the usual ways to find the persons origin failed here
<Krissed> I must admit most my encounters with chinese people are those trying to sell me gold on wow.. back when i used to play.
<nullne> seems that you are very wealthy
<Krissed> wealthy ? what makes you think that ?
<compute> how can i lean how to do pine test
<nullne> maybe my poor english and some strange feeling from anywhere i won't know make that
<szal> compute: you might first want to lea_r_n English, so people can understand what you want
<Krissed> pentest ? well its alot of boring reading really.. and lots of testing.. you should set up two computers and read up on pentesting. do some tutorials.
<Krissed> i recommend backtrack
<felice> ciao!
<Sidewinder1> Here comes the !list
<szal> don't wait for it :P
<compute> I said how can i lean how to do a pinetest
<felice> !list
<ubottu> felice: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<szal> Italians are so predictable ;)
<Sidewinder1> The mystery of our times/=.
<Krissed> compute you mean pentest. as in penetration test. check out backtrack projects for that.
<Krissed> italians expect every irc channel to be warez ?? wow.. things have changed
<szal> besides..
<szal> !chat
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<szal> dang
<szal> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FloodBot1> szal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compute> thank you i am trying to start my owne  bisnss kris
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<nullne> i wonder  who are you ?  persons offering help on ubuntu?
<Krissed> computer ehm ok but you might wanna know the business before you go into it.
<Krissed> nullne just regular people like yourself. linux is pretty much about sharing
<compute> krissed that why i am trying to lean can you help me
<Krissed> compute well i cant help you much except what ive told you. check out the backtrack project
<nullne> sharing   i like this word  ,and ubuntu brings me troubles more than happy.so boring and unexpected things happens now and then
<szal> compute: again, first learn English.. please
<Krissed> szal btw do you have any experience in web proxy ? namely somthing that can run parallell so users who have my lan IP as the proxy adress gets their traffic filtered ?
<compute> ok kriss i am from new york city wher you from i am just leaning
<Krissed> nullne when you come up with a problem, google it and most the time there are answers for it. learning ubuntu from scratch is the best way really
<Krissed> compute Denmark
<szal> Krissed: nah, didn't need a proxy back at uni, let alone at home
<Krambiorix> compute: a business in what?
<compute> ok is you real good with computers i am justn leaning
<nullne> aha   i feel real happy   ,really  it's the best time  since i worked with ubuntu
<Krissed> compute its my line of work. I manage computers for an entire education center here.
<nullne> how can i find you later?   could i  have your email  krissed
<nullne> to be friends
<nullne> i am a newbie  here
<Krissed> nullne sorry. I do hang out in here once in a while though. The really best way you can learn is by doing..
<Krambiorix> Krissed, it seems like you've become a helpdesk
<Krissed> messing up the install and having to reinstall 20 times teaches you alot.
<nullne> do you know fgw?
<nullne> then you should know  why i cannot get something i need via google
<Sidewinder1> nullne, There are many search engines; "they can't block them all.
<nullne> are you still online   krissed?
<compute> kriss yes i am trying to lean to yesterday i met somke people  from denmark
<^Satan^> The only problem with learning the hard way is that it's very time consuming :P
<Sidewinder1> And, sometimes expensive.
<nullne> really sometime i cannot get the right thing
<^Satan^> well yeah
<^Satan^> expensive if you fry hardware doing it
<nullne> must be cultural difference
<acnot> Hi there all, is there any known issues with installing the LAMP stack and getting to localhost?
<Ignisss> guys ive made a raid5 off 4drives and i been trying to automount it (added it to /etc/fstab by uuid) but when i boot i get the message The Disk Drive for /media is not ready yet or not present
<Ignisss> what am i missing?
<Ignisss> its ubuntu 11.10 and the raid is fine if i choose skip mounting and continue to boot i can mount it manually np
<acnot> Because I just installed the LAMP stack on Ubuntu 11.10 and I can't get to localhost
<amy_> hi
<amy_> what is this
<^Satan^> are you 12?
<^Satan^> Because usually the line is "I am 12 and wat is this?"
<^Satan^> :P
<^Satan^> This is IRC, amy_ . Internet Relay Chat.
<amy_> I thought it can load gtalk
<amy_> I know what it is now
<^Satan^> You're using XChat, it seems
<^Satan^> Maybe you meant to use Pidgin or something?
<acnot> I just installed installed tasksel on ubuntu 11.10 and it wont run.
<^Satan^> XChat is only for IRC.
<amy_> yeah,are you often using it?
<amy_> it is all strangers
<thiebaude> :)
<^Satan^> I'm not quite sure what you mean, amy_
<^Satan^> Welcome back, amy_
<^Satan^> Were you trying to load an instant messaging client of some sort, amy_?
<amy_> ok,there is a pidgin in the system i just installed,i wanna try
<amy_> thx
<^Satan^> What exactly are you trying to do, amy_?
<amy_> i wanna login gtail
<amy_> gtalk
<^Satan^> Ahhh, OK
<^Satan^> You mean Google Talk?
<amy_> bingo
<acnot> Never mind I just removed it with --purge and reinstalled it and wala!
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have a weird problem - when i try to do:
<WhereIsMySpoon> x=`ps -x`
<WhereIsMySpoon> or
<WhereIsMySpoon> ps -x | grep "blah"
<WhereIsMySpoon> it says Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: there are different versions of ps, -x isn't vaild on all versions, man ps to see ifyour version supports
<Pumpkin-> you don't need the -, and ps is really keen to tell you that for some reason.
<amy_> satan,I am using linuxmint11,I foud a lot of bugs
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, ps -x works fien on its own
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm, doing just "ps x | blah" works fine
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: alias x='ps -x'
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: copy and paste that
<WhereIsMySpoon> i guess it just doesnt like the -, as Pumpkin- said
<^Satan^> amy_, Pidgin IM supports the GoogleTalk protocol, if you start up Pidgin and then click Accounts, Manage Accounts, Add, you can select the Google Talk protocol from the list marked "Protocol:" and then enter your Google Talk login details
<^Satan^> I personally don't use Google Talk
<amy_> thank you ,I'll try now
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, ah that works fine now
<`Abhijit> Getting flooded by messages like- kernel: [  697.231743] hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2 / 1 ... upon init .. any suggestions to what's wrong? Thank You
<WhereIsMySpoon> why does ps not use - for its arguments
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: it does
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: hence why you can do ps -x
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, but why did x=`ps -x` not work
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: because you are using back ticks
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, but x=`ls -l` works
<Ignisss> so no1 has any idea why my boot is halting on the fstab entry of my raid cause the 'disk drive is not ready yet'?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: it's to do with how it executes it, I've seen this before with another command an alias
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, will that alias command now last forever/
<^Satan^> Ignisss, I don't know anything about RAID, sorry... Someone else might, if you can afford to hang around and ask again every so often.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ?
<amy_> I opened the Manage Accounts,but I click on the add,but nothing happened
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no, if you exit the shell it will go
<sipior> Ignisss: this is a hardware raid? which card?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, is there a permanent solution?
<ikonia> amy_: you're using mint aren't you
<Ignisss> software
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: but it in your bashrc
<amy_> yes
<ikonia> amy_: ok, the mint support channel isn't on freenode
<Ignisss> raid5 added it to mdadm.conf and fstab by uuid
<ikonia> !mint | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, ah ok, just exactly the same as how you posted it?
<`Abhijit> anyone?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: yup
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok thanks
<^Satan^> amy_, it should pop up a dialog box asking for the details of the account you want to add.
<sipior> Ignisss: and the system successfully booted before, or?
<Ignisss> ye it still boots if i choose skip
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, is there a way to add that rule for all arguments?
<ikonia> that rule for all arguments ?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<amy_> ok,thanks anyway
<WhereIsMySpoon> i want to also be able to do x=`ps -eax`
<Ignisss> it just gives that message that the drive/filesystem is not ready to mount you can wait, skip the mount or go to a terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> or x=`ps -aux`
<WhereIsMySpoon> or whatever
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: stop using back ticks
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: if you type "alias" you'll see all the aliases use ' not `
<Talisman`Work> ciao
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, ' is a quotation mark
<jack__> https://plus.google.com/106827734897405620119/posts/ZP6aMQpm4mL
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no, it's a single quote
<WhereIsMySpoon> if i do x='ps -eax' it will just echo the text 'ps -eax'
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no it won't
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: as you've just seen
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, i just did x='ps -eax' then echo $x and i get ps -eax as the echoed response
<WhereIsMySpoon> as in those letters
<WhereIsMySpoon> backticks have always been the way i assign commands to variables
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: you don't echo a command
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: that is setting a variable, not a alias
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: you said you wanted to do an alias
<ikonia> alias x='ps -ef' is an alias x='ps -ef' is a variable
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<Ignisss> the raid is a data partition it isnt my system mount btw so i can boot up without it mounting and then manually mount it without problem i just cant get it to automount on boot
<MylenaReis> Hello everybody!
<WhereIsMySpoon> so is there a way to do alias x='ps -allArgs'
<MylenaReis> Anyone know how can I install on my computer Nux?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or something similar
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: what you are saying makes no sense
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: you can alias what ever you want
<StepNjump> I switched from NVIDIA card to a much faster GPU ATI card. Looks like all the drivers are installed, however, I cannot figure out how to render 3D. Anyone could know how to do this here today?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, but i dont want to have to alias every single argument of ps
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: alias x='whatever you want"
<resus> hi all, my smb share doesn't mount on boot because networking isn't on yet when it tries to mount, any ideas? thanks!
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: sorry you are making no sense
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: you want to alias x='ps -allargs" but you don't want to type ps -allargs
<sipior> Ignisss: try adding "nobootwait" to the fstab entry.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, so if i just do ps --help then get the list of args then just do alias x='ps type_all_of_the_args_here'..that will work?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: work out the options you want from "man ps" then do alias x='ps -the-options-you-want'
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> thanks
<zagibu> your thing with the backticks is not forbidden, too
<Ignisss> it boots but it still doesnt automount
<^Satan^> So the problem is really with automount in fstab, yeah?
<^Satan^> maybe not RAID-specific?
<Ignisss> UUID=uuidhere /media/MediaC ext4 defaults,nobootwait 0 2
<zagibu> basically, backticks do a command substitution...they run the thing in backticks and substitute it with the result
<zagibu> same thing as $(...)
<Ignisss> is the entry to fstab with that i can boot but when i check it aint mounted but if i do mdadm --detail --scan it does say to raid is running fine
<zagibu> so if you do x = `ps -eax` and then do echo $x, it will run ps -eax and echo the result
<zagibu> oh, he's not even in here anymore
<acnot> So I just installed the LAMP stack on Ubuntu 11.10 with sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ but localhost isn't working
<ikonia> "localhost isn't working" come on, you need to be more detailed in the problem
<mneptok> acnot: is Apache configured to respond on the loopback interface?
<ikonia> what's the error, is apache even running,
<danielcbit> Hi Everybody
<acnot> mneptok, I am guessing not
<ikonia> helps if you give the error
<ikonia> or describe the problem
<Ignisss> maybe i should try by name instead of uuid just to see ;p
<forever2432> acnot: check if server is running sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<acnot> ikonia, good point
<mneptok> acnot: your guesses are not enough to trigger the "let's spend 20 minutes of my morning helping this person," response. guesses aren't helpful.
<gamita> hello
<gamita> help
<gamita> i go to the school
<mneptok> acnot: go and look. is the httpd running? is that the localhost you're talking about? or are you talking about mysqld not accepting DB connections from the loopback? what?
<acnot> I am just looking up the command for checking if Apache is running
<Ignisss> ok it must be to UUID cause when i make it mount from /dev/md127 it DOES mount at boot
<forever2432> acnot:sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<acnot> Cool thanks
<forever2432> acnot: make sure the header of your browser has "localhost" written in when testing
<JonathanEllis> I recently installed ubuntu 11-10 and google chrome. Now every time I start chrome and try to go to pretty much any website like gmail, the chrome window just closes. I have tried removing, deleting the hidden chrome directory in my home directory and reinstalling and no dice. Any ideas, please?
<mneptok> JonathanEllis: invoke "google-chrome" from the command line and see what errors get generated.
<Ignisss> is it normal for mdadm to return a different uuid then ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Skribe> anyone know a scrpit that would allow x11vnc server to start automaticly with saved settings?
<acnot> Can you guys believe that the lamp install command didn't actually install apache2!
<forever2432>  acnot: LOL! it happens
<lotuspsychje> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<acnot> It works! Yay!
<forever2432> acnot: cool
<forever2432> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<forever2432> interesting
<Ignisss> !mdadm
<Ignisss> turns out
<st1> wallpaper crossfade seems smoother in Unity 2d than in Unity
<forever2432> !hdparm
<AdvoWork> i've just done a connect to server, and then right clicked on that link and then added to bookmark. this works fine, how can I add that bookmark to the desktop/shortcut?
<thiebaude> hey everyone, after i close chrome its still running in system monitor, how do i close it?
<Ignisss> one raid returned 2 uuids one from mdadm (device uuid) one (different) from ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ (filesystem uuid) and i had to add the filesystem uuid to the /etc/fstab now it works with no problem
<Ignisss> just telling you guys incase someone else comes in here with the same issue ;P
<st1> probably more helpful if it's a forum post
<Ignisss> talking about chrome ;p when i keep it in launcher and i close it and open a new one i get 2 icons in the launcher anyone else has this?
<mi3> hello!
<Ignisss> lo
<bSON> hi. how can i disable an upstart job so that it isn't run on system startup?
<Sidewinder1> thiebaude, Just kill the process.
<Skribe> anyone know a scrpit that would allow x11vnc server to start automaticly with saved settings?
<mi3> how can i show rss feeds in the terminal using wget? I dont want to use any feed reader, any suggestions?
<thiebaude> Sidewinder1, ok, there are many processes for chrome
<thiebaude> :)
<mneptok> mi3: wget is not a parser. it will grab the raw RSS file.
<satyanash> hi. how can i enable an upstart job so that it is run on system startup?
<Sidewinder1> thiebaude, I'm not sure what the main process is; I don't use chrome, sorry. :-(
<beejeebus> does anyone know if apt-mirror reports new packages it got during a run?
<beejeebus> is that what the NEW file in its log directory is?
<thiebaude> thanks anyway, i might just use firefox
<mi3> mneptok, i want to show the titles [wget downloads html files]
<Sidewinder1> thiebaude, That's what I use, FF.
<mneptok> mi3: wget is not a parser.
<Shotokan81> Hello world, I am new to linux, installed lubuntu 11.10 but the sound does not work (stuck at zero), any idea how to troubleshoot?
<sashaman> can anyone recommend IDS/IPS on ubuntu ?
<mneptok> mi3: "go get me a book" is not the same as "read me a book:
<BrixSat> Shotokan81:  welcome :)
<forever2432> thiebaude:try killall chromium-browse
<Sidewinder1> !sound | Shotokan81
<ubottu> Shotokan81: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ikonia> !info gimp maverick
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.10-1ubuntu3.4 (maverick), package size 4231 kB, installed size 12276 kB
<BrixSat> any one nows how to disable cache in chrome/chromium? (i mean realy disable)
<BrixSat> ! chrome
<mneptok> mi3: http://newsbeuter.org/
<BrixSat> ! chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<mi3> i am receiving an entire list of errors while loading rss in conky, mneptok, any suggestions? i think curl has a bug of somekind but i would like to use wget. i can show the titles on conky, which wget has saved in html file
<Shotokan81> I think it is a driver issue, my card is Realtek ALC861, I've seen a lot of forum with people having similar issues, but I do not get the solution. I am a complete beginner
<ikonia> mi3: you need an rss reader, not a file fetcher
<mi3> mneptok, ikonia, will i be able to show newsbeuter feeds on conky?
<ikonia> mi3: conky is a system monitor
<mi3> i know ikonia
<ikonia> mi3: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_add_an_RSS_feed_to_Conky
<freezey> my damn resolv.conf keeps changing.. does anyone know what keeps updating it?
<ikonia> mi3: it doesn't strike me as a tool that should be used for reading rss feeds
<mi3> i tried that but am not getting satisfactory results
<bilegt> Hello, how to set windows to move another workspace by draggin?
<mneptok> mi3: Conky can download and parse RSS itself - http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/10/rss-and-conky-147/
<sipior> freezey: likely dhcp. what is the timescale for the changes?
<LiNuX`sup> my additional drivers will not install, tried from synaptic and still nothing. went to amd site and downloaded latest linux driver and sh'd it to install and they still don't seem to be working
<ikonia> mi3: then use an rss reader if conky isn't working how you want it to
<AdvoWork> Out of interest, how many people are on 11.10 and are not using unity?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: does it matter /
<freezey> i am not sure it happens every every hour maybe.. every 2 hours
<freezey> something like that
<LiNuX`sup> I'm using gnome3 as of today!
<^Satan^> 11.04 right now, upgrading to 11.10 at the moment, no intention of using Unity, AdvoWork
<mneptok> AdvoWork: please do not poll the channel. others, please do not respond.
<LiNuX`sup> I like unity but I find gnome3 faster for production purposes
<mi3> mneptok, i have used rss variable in conky but its still buggy, it will show for 5-6 minutes then it will disappear and leave backtraces on the terminal
<LiNuX`sup> at least till compiz is fully integrated
<ikonia> mi3: ok, so use an rss reader tool
<mneptok> mi3: talk to the Conky developers then. file bug reports.
<gmclean> wtf man
<mi3> ikonia: hmm, will need to use that rss reader...
<gmclean> network-manager saves my wireless info in a profile in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections but doesn't automatically connect at boot and i have to re-enter my wireless password so that it can create another profile file every time. any clues?
<ikonia> what ? that rss reader ?
<freezey> sipior: so yeah every so often maybe 1 hour 2 hours
<sipior> freezey: are you, in fact, using dhcp?
<mi3> ikonia, mneptok, i think i got an idea,[dont steal it hehe] i will try newsbeuter and somehow get it to save txt file and then will tell conky to grep from those files howz that sound?
<freezey> sipior:  yeah.. anyway to have it load a specific resolv.conf?
<ikonia> sounds a terrible idea
<BrixSat> any one nows how to disable cache in chrome/chromium? (i mean realy disable)
<mi3> ikonia: good...
<sipior> freezey: sure. edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and remove the "domain-name-servers" entry from the "request" stanza.
<sipior> freezey: don't forget to restart dhcp.
<mike-w> hi, everyone
<slawko_r> hi
<quakig> Anyone... I need help connecting jack sever..
<mike-w> i cannot copy things from the terminal to firefox
<mike-w> how can i slove this?
<quakig>  am having probles connecting to jack sever.ERROR: control open "/dev/audio" (No such file or directory) Any suggestions ?? Thnks
<quakig> What should be done.. should i make a new directory dev/audio
<mike-w> i use "+y(vim) to copy things
<Skribe> mike-w, use short cuts! ctrl c, ctrl v, ctrl x
<ikonia> quakig: is /dev/audio there......
<mike-w> really? on linux ctrl+c won't work
<quakig> no it isnt
<ikonia> quakig: there is the problem
<ikonia> =/window 37
<ikonia> oops
<hardc0de> tried ctrl+shift+c ?
<slawko_r> mike-w: or install alternate termianl
<mike-w> oh, i've tried terminator
<Skribe> use right click copy then ctrl v
<Skribe> my bad
<Shotokan81> Hi all, how can I check if my Realtek ALC861 is working fine?
<quakig> how do i go about correcting it.. should i make a new directory "/dev/audio
<mike-w> even when i right click on the selected text in the terminal, "Copy" is grey
<ikonia> quakig: no
<mike-w> i don't know why
<ikonia> quakig: udev controls device files
<ikonia> quakig: point it at your audio device, or find out why you audio device isn't be detected/created
<Skribe> odd, works fine for me even with out sudo
<Skribe> as it should
<quakig> @ikonia.. what would audio device is detected.. i can play music on media players.. but nothing related to jack works
<ikonia> quakig: right, so jack is looking for /dev/audio as your audio device, if it's already working it's clearly not /dev/audio, so point jack at your audio device
<Skribe> @ quakig, getting jack to work correctly isnt fun man, it took me about 2 weeks to get my delta 1010lt to work!
<dyd> how to close evolution by command line?
<dyd> sudo killall ... ?
<ikonia> dyd: you can't, you can only kill it
<ikonia> dyd: kill -11 $PID
<quakig> \@ikonia : oh ok thanks.. will try to do that.. thanks a lot
<dyd> ikonia, thanks
<quakig> @skribe: am struggling with jack for the last 3 days.. shouldnt loose hope then :)
<mg123> greetings #ubuntu
<mg123> is there a terminal command for fixing improperly dismounted NTFS file systems in ubuntu?
<mg123> I have a hard drive I am trying to read using an external hard drive enclosure. the drive itself is a primary hard drive from a windows laptop
<john_doe_jr> is there an text2html command line software?
<Shotokan81> Anyone knows where I can find"Sound Preferences" in lubuntu11.10?
<mg123> It was working earlier...but now I get errors  in dmesg
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: what should "text2html" do?
<john_doe_jr> iceroot: convert an .txt file to a .html file
<squidy> hi there.. isn't amsn available in the official precise repository?
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: with what? tables? css?
<Shotokan81> How can I check the sound hardware reckognized by my ubuntu?
<ehm> Shotokan81, play an audio file
<iceroot> Shotokan81: playing sound
<pepee> Shotokan81, use alsamixer
<Shotokan81> when i open audacious, it says something like "ALSA error - no suitable element found"
<Sidewinder1> Shotokan81, In terminal you might try sudo lshw then enter your password and see if your sound card, etc., show up there.
<john_doe_jr> iceroot: hey, sorry I accidentally exited...do you have any suggestions?
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: its not possible
<gmclean> network-manager saves my wireless info in a profile in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections but doesn't automatically connect at boot and i have to re-enter my wireless password so that it can create another profile file every time. any clues?
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: because how should the tool know what you want in html, headlines, tables and so on
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: what is the title, what the body and so on
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: only the other way is possible and usefull
<john_doe_jr> iceroot: I know it's possible..I've done it before...I just don't remember how
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: mv foo.txt foo.html
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: just rename the file
<pepee> john_doe_jr, apt-cache search text html | less
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: there is only html2text
<pepee> txt2html
<iceroot> i can not imaging what that tool should do
<iceroot> but ok
<churchill> Hi. Why does my Ubuntu freeze at least once a day, especially when I'm playing videos and enabling the proprietary graphics driver?
<Shotokan81> @Sidewinder: Thanks, I cannot see my Realtek ALC861, but I can see this: Audio device             product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<pepee> Shotokan81, lspci | grep -i audio
<mfilipe> what is the shortcut to go the tray?
<pepee> Shotokan81, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1467387.html
<andy1984> hallo miteinander
<DragonSlay> i'm working on configuring network in ubuntu installed in my virtual machine. i did no setup the network during installation. i tried following tutorial in some blogs but they are not working for me. can you guys help me configure he network?
<edwarent> hi for all
<pepee> DragonSlay, vmware or vbox?
<andy1984> kann ich in einem asus notebook neben einer ssd festplatte auch noch eine normale hdd irgendwie mit anschliessen?
<pepee> de | andy1984
<DragonSlay> pepee: vbox
<pepee> !de | andy1984
<ubottu> andy1984: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<andy1984> oh sorry
<elijah> I just tried piping this and it won't let me out with ctrl+x - "php -i | nano"
<pepee> DragonSlay, /jion #vbox
<pepee> * /join
<Shotokan81> pepee,  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<st1> if I want to make a ext4 partition accessible to all users, should I do something with fstab or permission?
<DragonSlay> pepee: well actually if you can tell me how to setup network manually in ubuntu , it would be fine
<passstab> hi
<Sidewinder1> st1, I believe permissions will do what you want.
<passstab> i booted into recovery
<thiebaude> Sidewinder1, everything worked out just right
<passstab> and selected fsck
<pepee> DragonSlay, should work if you add the device and reboot the vm
<DragonSlay> pepee: how do i add the device?
<pepee> st1 you can modify permissions within fstab
<passstab> but it dosn't seen like it's doing anything
<john_doe_jr> iceroot: hey, that worked..thanks!
<passstab> (onearic)
<Sidewinder1> thiebaude, Great!
<st1> Sidewinder1:  but new files created by one user still cant be deleted by another user
<elijah> does anyone know why "php -i | nano" would lock me out from saving or doing anything with modifier keys?
<pepee> st1 man fstab, look for mode and umask
<st1> pepee ext4 doesn't work with umask it seems
<elijah> What would be a cleaner way to do a php info? Use less?
<Guest32235> hello all
<churchill> Hi. Why does my Ubuntu freeze at least once a day, especially when I'm playing videos and enabling the proprietary graphics driver?
<thiebaude> Church, flash videos?
<Shotokan81> oops, fat finger
<pepee> DragonSlay, shutdown the vm, open VirtualBox Manager, right click on the vm, configuration...
<chevin> elijah, yes less would work well. Or you can save to a file: "php -i > phpinfo.txt"
<DragonSlay> pepee: ok, then
<pepee> DragonSlay, from then, go to audio
<pepee> "enable audio"
<Shotokan81> Sidewinder1, the hardware recognised is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<pepee> st1 no idea :/
<DragonSlay> pepee: audio is not my problem
<pepee> DragonSlay, ahh sorry..
<Shotokan81> pepee its me the no sound guy :)
<pepee> DragonSlay, ahh sorry..  from there, network, enable network adapter
<compute> is a imac a good computer
<DragonSlay> pepee: ok, then
<pepee> compute, yes, but not cheap
<Sidewinder1> Shotokan81, I'm not ignoring you, I'm just not sure how you should proceed from here, sorry. Perhaps another user could assist you with your sound problem..
<lookatmeyou> :)
<Shotokan81> sure thanks
<compute> what is the best computer for hacking can you hack with a imac
<Sidewinder1> Wish I could've been of more help.
<Shotokan81> maybe buy an imac :)
<pepee> DragonSlay, use bridge and select the network interface of the host
<pepee> compute, use linux, you should be fine
<DragonSlay> pepee: it is already bridged
<pepee> DragonSlay, ok, so you need to configure it in the vm itself
<truexfan81> can someone please tell me how to get libstdc++5 on lucid? i'm wanting to play the ut2004 demo
<Error4o4> 11.10 Gnome 3, the window fonts are just too large, how can I make them smaller?
<pepee> DragonSlay, do you know how to use ifconfig?
<compute> so you saying a imac is not good for hacking
<DragonSlay> pepee:  yea
<elijah> chevin: when I do a "phpo -i | less" I cannot search the text and the only way to exit is to press q then return, is this normal? I was hoping less would let me search and navigate up and down the page but it doesn't. Pressing the up arrow just enters that text on the bottom of the less window.
<elijah> chevin: *when I do a "php -i | less"
<pepee> DragonSlay, is the network device being recognized by the guest?
<OerHeks> compute, hacking and discussion is offtopic, thanks.
<st1> Error4o4: just window fonts? anyway install gnome advance settings to change font size
<DragonSlay> pepee: no, only a loopback(lo) is available
<ninjai> hey guys... any of you running eclipse & JDK 7 (oracle) in Ubuntu 11.10? I added my certificate for my AD to my keystore and I get an error that the cert wasn't found (I had it working in arch linux yesterday)  I used this command: sudo /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/keytool -import -keystore /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/security/cacerts -file mycert.ce
<pepee> compute, /join #security or metasploit
<pepee> DragonSlay, sudo ifconfig -a
<truexfan81> can someone please tell me how to get libstdc++5 on lucid?
<DragonSlay> pepee: something like eth1 is available
<pepee> DragonSlay, sudo ifconfig eth1 up; dhclient -v eth1
<pepee> err sudo dhclient -v eth1
<chevin> elijah, not sure exactly why less has that behavior, but I get the same thing. Looks like php -i is outputting some control characters that are making things a bit wonky. "php -i > phpinfo.txt; less phpinfo.txt" works OK for me, just writes it out to a file first
<compute> i am just leaning about computer i am runnig ubutu
<pepee> truexfan81, if the package is not in the repos, you can download and install it by hand
<DragonSlay> pepee: looks like a wrong syntax for dhclient. it throws dhclient actual howto for syntax
<Shotokan81> pepee, should i paste the outputs of the commands you sent me in PM?
<abusaad_> hi all
<pepee> Shotokan81, use pastebin
<pepee> DragonSlay, sudo dhclient eth1
<k_5673> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k_5673> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DragonSlay> pepee: then
<magn3ts> Hi. X.org has taken to crashing a LOT recently.
<magn3ts> Number one, how can I debug why.
<compute> what is the new ubuntu going to be like
<magn3ts> compute: like the current one but slightly different.
<magn3ts> compute: Google and #ubuntu+1 are your friends for that question
<pepee> DragonSlay, ifconfig eth1 to check if the interface has an IP addresss
<pepee> magn3ts, what graphics driver?
<DragonSlay> pepee: now apt-get can update. and ifconfig displays a ipaddress. can you explain me how this is all working?
<Shotokan81> k_5673, thank you so much - I had no clue
<magn3ts> pepee: nvidia
<Shotokan81> pepee, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/883437/
<compute> how can i find someone ip
<lun4tic> compute: depends on which version you have used before :D It looks quite similar to 11.10 but has a lot of new stuff like the lenses and the HUD
<magn3ts> pepee: nvidia-common: 1:0.2.35.1
<BobCat> Hello all - Is there a way to increase the disk size in wubi after install?
<pepee> magn3ts,  /j #Xorg ?
<pepee> magn3ts, no idea ,sorry
<magn3ts> pepee: good idea thanks
<lun4tic> is there any way to get something like the "quick reply" feature of gnome shell in unity?
<pepee> no problem
<compute> is a imac is a good computer and how i find some one ip
<lun4tic> When i get messages i get a notification and can directly click reply and text back. in unity i always have to open a chat window for that
<sipior> compute: i think you're in the wrong channel.
<jamil_1> how can I install a package in my /home/jamil/somelocation ?
<bazhang> compute, how is getting someone's ip an ubuntu issue
<Shotokan81> pepee, isn't it strange to see a modem listed in the audio devices? could that be the issue?
<compute> i wanted to no can you do it on you buntu
<bazhang> jamil_1, what package
<jamil_1> *.deb packages
<truexfan81> ok got it installed, but the game still can't find it
<ikonia> jamil_1: has had this clarified in #kubuntu already
<bazhang> jamil_1, what package though
<jamil_1> yup
<shaneo> hi guys i wrote a tiny script that uses scp the send a backup in a tar file to my home pc i was just wondering if i wanted to have the tar file be named with the date how could i do this
<truexfan81> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<magn3ts> Hm, well maybe someone can answer this... what on earth is "version current" and "post-release updates" supposed to mean in jockey-gtk exactly?
<gmclean> network-manager saves my wireless info in a profile in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections but doesn't automatically connect at boot and i have to re-enter my wireless password so that it can create another profile file every time. any clues?
<magn3ts> shaneo: put `date` in the filename?
<jamil_1> bazhang:  typesafe-stack
<mneptok> jamil_1: please do not cross-post questions in multiple channels. it results in needless spinning of tires.
<luigi_> wii
<shaneo> magn3ts, lol of course its that simple thanks
<pepee> DragonSlay, is justa that sudo ifconfig eth1 up to enable the interface and sudo dhclient eth1  to get an ip address from a dhcp server
<jamil_1> mneptok: sorry :)
<magn3ts> shaneo: sure :)
<pepee> Shotokan81, i don't really know
<pepee> Shotokan81, tried alsamixer?
<Zaitzev> how do I rename a mounted hdd?
<DragonSlay> pepee: should i do this every time i start the system, or this is a one time thing?
<truexfan81> ok i'm about ready to throw in towel, is there a first person shooter in the repos that would be a good test of my new gt430?
<Shotokan81> what do you mean by try alsamixer?
<pepee> DragonSlay, does the vm have NetworkManager?
<lun4tic> actually as a long term (not LTS only) ubuntu user im quite impressed on how well 12.04 works with unity by now
<DragonSlay> pepee: no, it has no gui
<pepee> truexfan81, http://www.playdeb.net/
<lun4tic> i hope to encourage more ppl to commit bug reports on annoying bugs and that canonical removes them asap :D
<pepee> DragonSlay, install wicd-curses
<ikonia> lun4tic: who are you talking to ?
<lun4tic> ikonia: im just saying :D
<ikonia> lun4tic: ok then please don't
<lun4tic> very crowded channel... sry for disturbing
<ikonia> lun4tic: no problem
<gvandeweyer> how can i show available (non-loaded) kernel modules?
<DragonSlay> pepee: during installation, starting wicd-curses failed. is that normal?
<sipior> gvandeweyer: you can find them in /lib/modules
<gvandeweyer> sipior: thanks,
<pepee> gvandeweyer, modprobe -l | less
<ikonia> pepee: that won't show unloaded modules
<sipior> pepee: yeah, just saw that. clever. should read that man page more often.
<elijah> chevin: thanks for confirming that it is not normal behaviour but is what happens when php -i provides the input.
<jolson> When printing from the terminal, is it recommended to use "lp", "lpr" or something else?
<gvandeweyer> pepee : yeah, that's what I needed, so I could grep that list for the correct name :-)
<truexfan81> i got playdeb installed, but it appears one of the ppas is down, i just get errors when trying to install any of the games from the site
<Shotokan81> pepee, launched alsamixer, it recon the card and the chip, I can change the volume on some pieces, but "master" is stuck at 0
<pepee> sipior, "-l --list List all modules matching the given wildcard"
<sipior> pepee: yes, i can read.
<pepee> sipior, sorry, that was for ikonia
<sipior> pepee: yeah, figured :-)
<pepee> Shotokan81, use the up arroy in your keyboard
<mkultra> i need to learn sed moar
<Shotokan81> pepee, yes it works for PCM, MIC & BIP, but no bar for master and impossible to increase the value
<pepee> DragonSlay, could you make it work?
<DragonSlay> pepee: but how?
<pepee> DragonSlay, what error do you get?
<DragonSlay> pepee:  * Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]
<gear4> Where can I get support for sound ? :3
<pepee> DragonSlay, sudo service wicd start
<pepee> gear4, just ask
<gear4> pepee, kk
<DragonSlay> pepee: ok, starts
<mkultra> alt + f2
<mkultra> gnome-sound-applet
<mkultra> run
<gear4> mkultra, no sound at all
<DragonSlay> pepee: then
<gear4> No /dev/audio or anything like that
<pepee> DragonSlay, use wicd-curses to connect :)
<DragonSlay> pepee: will it start on startup?
<Carpe|Diem> Can anyone tell me what hash encryption linux uses to store its password in the /Etc/shadow file? thx
<pepee> DragonSlay, no...
<DragonSlay> pepee: so i should do service wicd start?
<pepee> DragonSlay, no, just run wicd-curses
<truexfan81> looks like alien arena will install, i wonder if that will be a good test of the new gpu
<pepee> DragonSlay, you should modify /etc/network/interfaces if you want the interface to be configured automatically
<DragonSlay> pepee: like auto eth1?
<pepee> yes
<DragonSlay> pepee: i have done that
<DragonSlay> pepee: so i guess i dont need wicd anymore
<pepee> DragonSlay, yes, but it's useful :)
<DragonSlay> pepee: thank you dude. :)
<pepee> DragonSlay, you are welcome
<Shotokan81> pepee, Sidewinder1, all thanks a lot its getting late, hopefully will get this sorted sometime, bye
<pepee> Shotokan81, wish you good luck
<shaneo> magn3ts, no luck it just creates a file named date
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure.
<magn3ts> shaneo: you have to keep the backticks (on the ~ tilde button)
<mezen_> Hi, ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Festplatte: Sie hat mehrere Partitionen, aber seit der Installation von Win7 auf einer anderen Festplatte sind 2 logische Partitionen verschwunden. Wie kann ich die wiederherstellen ohne die Daten, die da eigentlich drauf sind, zu verlieren?
<magn3ts> shaneo: tar -whatever filename-backup-`date`.tar
<magn3ts> mezen_: #ubuntu-de
<mezen_> Sorry, thanks magn3ts
<shaneo> ahh ic thanks
<magn3ts> mezen_: Keine probleme, aber sie konnen du mehr helfen. (I'm learning :P)
<pepee> Carpe|Diem, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_password
<mezen_> "Keine Probleme, aber sie können dir mehr helfen" (i know, german gramatic is not easy)
<locsmif> magn3ts: "Kein Problem, aber sie können dir besser helfen" <-- better :)
<elnur> Anyone knows how to make sendmail ignore the server's host and send emails anyway — even if they are targeting the server's hostname?
<magn3ts> :) I thought the "du" was wrong, didn't occur to think of "besser". thanks. and with that, I'm off to german class, haha
<locsmif> magn3ts: you're going great I would say
 * locsmif not German
<elnur> join #sendmail
 * pepee wanna learn german
<elnur> Sry, forgot the slash
<mezen_> but maybe some1 can help me in english. i have 2 hdd installed, one sata, one ide (my ssd died and the ide is only a replacement). i installed win7 to the ide hdd, but after that 2 logical partition of my sata hdd dont exists anymore. how can i restore the 2 partition without loosing the data of them?
<sam-info> hi , i'm new user in ubuntu and i need help
<sam-info> i need french room
<mkultra> ask away
<pepee> mezen_, there are some tools to repair broken partition tables, but i don't remember their names :/
<locsmif> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sam-info> merci
<locsmif> de rien
<truexfan81> ok with alien arena all settings maxed i get 65-80 fps is that good?
<truexfan81> also i keep getting fragged b4 i can even move lol
<lun4tic> how can i provide a patch to a language issue? is there some documentray about that?
<BobCat> mezen: try trinity rescue kit
<BobCat> bootable cd or usb
<BobCat> or
<Ampix0> would anyone like to help a complete linux noob. with my new ubuntu server lol
<mneptok> !ask > Ampix0
<pepee> !ask | Ampix0
<ubottu> Ampix0, please see my private message
<ubottu> Ampix0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<truexfan81> left out that fps was at 1920x1080 res
<pepee> haha
<gear4> that's not FPS
<xsl> whats the difference between nginx-full and nginx-light
<gear4> that's size of screen
<guestnumber1221> Hi there! Since Firefox 11 is out, when exactly should it be in the natty repos? Also, can we like add a PPA to update it instantly?
<xsl> can i run mediawiki on nginx-light?
<pepee> xls apt-cache show nginx-light
<xsl> tyvm pepee
<truexfan81> what i was trying to say was the game gave me 65-80 fps with all settings on max at 1920x1080
<Ampix0> ok so i set up the box next to me (ubuntu server) I have it temporarily bridged to my tower im on now to set it up. and I am not getting a connection. ifconfig gives "lo link encap:Local loopback"
<pepee> guestnumber1221, http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu
<BobCat> mezen_,    did you try trinity rescue kit?
<mezen_> no, did not know that tool
<BobCat> recovers lost partitions
<BobCat> bootable cd or usb, easy menu
<mezen_> ok, i search for it
<pepee> gear4, /join #LAD
<pepee> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gear4> uh
<gear4> k
<Ampix0> How do i get mine on the internet? lol ifconfig shows no eth0
<gear4> aaah
<pepee> Ampix0, ifconfig -a
<guestnumber1221> pepee: ty
<pepee> guestnumber1221 no problem
<Ampix0> pepee oh ok cool there it is. I  am sorry for being a noob, If i ping google, nothing. what should I be doing?
<pepee> how do I add some info to !audio ?
<DJ> Hey everyone
<Zeusking19> Hi all! I am new to the chat room, but I use ubuntu quite a bit.
<pepee> Ampix0, sudo dhclient eth0 , or install a network manager likw wicd
<DJ> pepee: sudo adduser username audio
<_Marcus> Zeusking19: Welcome!
<pepee> hi Zeusking19
<Zeusking19> _Marcus Thanks
<pepee> dj I mean, to the bot
<Zeusking19> Oh, and pepee.
<Zeusking19> To be exact, I have used Ubuntu on a virtual machine since karmic 0_0
<Ampix0> pepee hmm.. did that. gave it the password for the sudo command. it stalled for a good 10 seconds there and went back to shell. Tried to ping google. stalled again for a long time.  Unknown host google.com
<pepee> Ampix0, ifconfig eth0
<Zeusking19> Try pinging with the www.
<Zeusking19> If not, add http:// as well.
<ozpy> Hi. I have ubuntu 12.04. Ubuntu One does not work with it.
<ozpy> I can't never access it
<bazhang> ozpy, #ubuntu+1 for that
<pepee> ozpy, /join #ubuntu+
<qw-Russian> hello all
<qw-Russian> help me please
<pepee> ozpy,  #ubuntu+1
<Ampix0> pepee. It seems to have a local IP ipv4 i see and a v6 good signs right? RX and TX packets 157, 14 respectively and no drops, or errors anything like that
<bazhang> qw-Russian, with what
<pepee> !ru | qw
<ubottu> qw: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Ampix0> pepee though it does say interrupt 16
<_Marcus> pepee: He wasn't talking in Russian :/
<ozpy> ok
<qw-Russian> i would like delete hidden off-wire network? where it can be found to me
<pepee> _Marcus, well, I suppose it could be useful to him
<pepee> Ampix0, so it is working. ping 192.168.0.1 or something
<_Marcus> pepee: If he can speak Russian better than English, it is better for him. We don't know that though
<Ampix0> pepee could the issue with not being able to ping be related to the fact i am bridged?
<zteam> Hi guys and girls
<pepee> Ampix0, no idea...
<pepee> hi zteam
<zteam> I need some help to configure my printer
<Foxhoundz> I was wondering
<zteam> I have done this multiple times before but now it won't work since I reinstalled Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> Are there any drivers for AMD Radeon 6570 graphics card?
<Foxhoundz> I just built a new PC and would like to install Linux on it. The integrated graphics should be automatically work ( Intel open source'd the drivers I believe)
<pepee> foxbuntu, fglrx (propietary) or radeon (open source)
<Foxhoundz> Which one is better in terms of performance?
<zteam> if I try to print a test print Cups just state that it has sent 0 bytes to the printer
<_Marcus> Foxhoundz: Check the AMD website.
<lilVaratep> Can someone help me install fonts? I already moved "ProFont" files to /usr/share/fonts/misc and sudo mkfontscale, sudo mkfontdir, sudo fv-cache -vrt but the fonts still not showing up in xfontsel
<pepee> fglrx, but it has some problems...
<_Marcus> Foxhoundz: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<zteam> Anybody got any ideas?
<pepee> Foxhoundz, wiki.cchtml.com
<Ampix0> pepee ya even pinging a laptop on the network does nothing. i have to manually ctrl+C out it wont even time out
<pepee> zteam, /join #cups , they may help you
<pepee> Ampix0, ifconfig eth0 to the pastebin
<Ampix0> pepee alright ill have to type it lol
<pepee> Ampix0, use pastebinit
<pepee> !pastebinit > Ampix0
<ubottu> Ampix0, please see my private message
<gain_> hi all
<pepee> hi gain_
<gain_> anyonw know the way to move the unity bar bottom?
<Ampix0> pepee how would I pastebinit without internet :P
<pepee> Ampix0, true ahah
<Foxhoundz> _Marcus: 32bit
<Ampix0> pepee lol
<Foxhoundz> What's the maximum memory 32bit Linux operating systems support?
<gain_> all the guide I've tried doesn't function (plugin for ccsm) I'm on 64bit
<hungryhubby> what are required specs for running ubuntu desktop.............smoothly?
<pepee> foxbuntu, 60GB according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<pepee> Ampix0, so, does eth0 have an IP addr?
<Ampix0> pepee looks like it to me. im writing it out in pastepin now
<roasted> Question. Do I need the wakeonlan package installed for wake on LAN to work? I cannot get my desktop to wake up and I wondered if even needed that package for it to work
<sacarlson> pepee: does ubuntu 32bit kernel support PAE?
<Ampix0> pepee though it is also My local IP, since it is bridged.
<pepee> sacarlson, IIRC ubuntu comes with PAE enabled by default
<sacarlson> roasted: might be a bios setting that needs to be enabled also
<nagarjuna> Hi, is there any command like to repair files of ubuntu.
<sacarlson> pepee: IIRC is that default?
<nagarjuna> like the same in windows
<pepee> Ampix0, do you know how to use wireshark? it can be helpful to troubleshoot network problems
<roasted> I know it's a bios setting. I cannot find it though but my board is supported
<BloodSkin> gaiz, i r fail
<Ampix0> pepee i love me some wireshark
<sacarlson> pepee: sounds good cool,  I only have 4Gb of mem anyway but makes me think again if I need 64bit
<iceroot> pepee: sacarlson 12.04 has pae by default
<nagarjuna> Hi, is there any command like to repair files of ubuntu like the same in windows
<BloodSkin> somehow i cant get postfix and dovecot to play nice anymore on new insalls
<Ampix0> pepee http://pastebin.com/rWyAFanU
<sacarlson> iceroot: thanks
<hungryhubby> which is best cpu intel or amd
<_Marcus> nagarjuna: What exactly do you want to repair?
<gear4> pepee, #lad doesn't really help
<BloodSkin> i know im overlooking something. i can send email and i even installed webmin to do some testng and it sees mail but clients cant pull them from the server because it looks like the maildir settings arent correct
<Arizona> does anyone know how to kill pid ?
<_Marcus> hungryhubby: Depends on a lot of things
<iceroot> hungryhubby: there is more then one cpu from them, see ##hardware
<_Marcus> Arizona: kill -9 pid
<pepee> gear4, :(
<sacarlson> Arizona: sudo kill 12334
<Arizona> _Marcus how do i get the pids ?
<BloodSkin> so its time to take a break and start over
<iceroot> _Marcus: please dont use -9
<_Marcus> iceroot: Why?
<iceroot> Arizona: kill pid
<gear4> can't someone here help ?
<Jay_Levitt> Are there known weirdnesses in VNC'ing to Ubuntu 11.10 from certain clients? Using Chicken of the VNC on Mac, it only paints the screen once locally; after that I have to look at the real screen to see what I'm doing
<_Marcus> iceroot: I was always told to use -9, what is best to use?
<iceroot> _Marcus: its bad, because its killing it directly and the program can not delete temp files, close sockets and so on
<_Marcus> iceroot: Ah
<iceroot> _Marcus: use kill pid which is using -15 by default
<zenith> hello, i'm trying to format a fat filesystem usb, but it gives me this output, what's wrong? Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<zenith> Total number of sectors (983776) not a multiple of sectors per track (61)!
<zenith> Add mtools_skip_check=1 to your .mtoolsrc file to skip this test
<pepee> Ampix0, do your system has networkmanager installed?
<_Marcus> zenith: It's recommended to pastebin that next time
<Ampix0> pepee unless it comes on ubuntu server iso. no.
<pepee> Ampix0, ahh k
<nagarjuna> Marcus: i did so many configurations on my pc and i installed kubuntu-desktop. So everything is messedup because of that kub..-desktop. I dont go for reinstall ubuntu. I want that my ubuntu looks like fresh thing.
<mkultra> i just setup my drives to easily format
<Ampix0> pepee. ya this is fresh. Would you recommend just using ubuntu desktop for me? and maybe killing the x server when it's all ready
<iceroot> nagarjuna: so you want to remove kde?
<mkultra> just wipe the os and keep personal files in home
<zenith> _Marcus, sorry :-(
<nagarjuna> Marcus: While installing windows we will get an option like repair. So it will repair all the conf file
<Ampix0> pepee I assume that is pretty much the same thing?
<Escherial> so, anyone have suggestions for graphics programs that are nascently like paint.net in terms of ease of use? the gimp is just way too unstable for me to use on this machine :\
<nagarjuna> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> !puregnome | nagarjuna
<ubottu> nagarjuna: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<pepee> Ampix0, i don't think so, but I don't know
<Escherial> i keep getting this issue where controls/menus don't draw until they're forced to refresh, which is quite annoying
<_Marcus> zenith: It's fine. You only had two lines, so it wasn't much.
<iceroot> nagarjuna: look there for the command to remove kde and dont use the last install command from that link
<gear4> would this help: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f7d9d648eac53baafea163be0d6a95d4969d2991
<mkultra> Escherial, inkscape
<iceroot> nagarjuna: or use it with the desktop you want
<pepee> Ampix0, dmesg | less  <- look for error messages
<Escherial> mkultra: inkscape is decent, but i'm looking for a raster editor, not a vector one
<satyanash> Hi, How do I prevent users from shutting down a computer unless they have superuser privileges ?
<sacarlson> Escherial: gimp is very stable on ubuntu  10.04
<_Marcus> styanash: Through a command? By default you need sudo to use the poweroff command or shutdown.
<Ampix0> pepee this is as long as the bible.. is that bad XD
<_Marcus> styanash: Or did you mean through GUI
<satyanash> _Marcus, GDM allows nonroot users to shut down the computer..
<pepee> Ampix0, haha
<mkultra> rm -rf gdm
<Escherial> sacarlson: perhaps my window/menu redrawing issue isn't solely related to the gimp, then :\
<kish> Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 239: Device udisks-luks-uuid-b22beb87-14b0-42ad-8dfb-4ad72cc3fb14-uid1000 already exists.
<kish> WHY
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  find the word 'raster' on this page http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<kish> i can't mount luks disks
<zenith> guys any idea with the pendrive?
<Escherial> MonkeyDust: that's helpful, thanks :)
<Ampix0> pepee whoah wait
<mkultra> zenith alt + f2 and then enter nautilus
<sacarlson> kish: did you clone a disk?
<zenith> mkultra, what for?
<Ampix0> pepee PCI: ignoring host bridge from windows from ACPI; if necessary , use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug
<mkultra> your pen drive
<BloodSkin> are there any logs in dovecot that would help me figure out why i cant recieve email?
<Ampix0> pepee witha  few related ignore messages below
<sacarlson> BloodSkin: I've had problems within the last 12 or so months that I can't get mail from most sources if I don't have encrypted certs setup to recieve
<mkultra> thunderbird works for me....
<BloodSkin> it looks like the mail is recieved but its not being sent to the right mailbox
<zenith_> one question, does an usb pendrive have guid or mbr table?
<BloodSkin> looks like it gets lost somewhere because webmin can see that it exists but nothing else can and it cant be listed
<mkultra> usb pendrives are generally windows ntfs or fat32
<satyanash> Hi, How do I prevent users from shutting down a computer unless they have superuser privileges ? AKA disable GDMs Shutdown option ?
<zenith_> mkultra, that's the filesystem, i mean the table
<mkultra> disable gdm
<sacarlson> satyanash: I thought that was default, you must be sudo to shutdown
<satyanash> Haha.. I would.. But it might interfere with other members of my family who might want to use the computer in my absence.
<pepee> Ampix0, http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/ignoring-host-bridge-windows-acpi-recent-laptop-help-198938101.html#198938221
<satyanash> sacarlson, How do you think the GUIs shutdown button works then ?
<pepee> Ampix0, it says, "If your devices *are* working correctly, you can just ignore the hint."
<zenith_> guys any idea about the usb pendrive?
<sacarlson> satyanash: I auto login to a user that's not sudo and he can't shutdown,  I have to sudo to do it
<satyanash> is it ?
<satyanash> lemme check.
<Ampix0> pepee im not understanding :/
<pepee> Ampix0, it is working, since at least you receive an IP address from a dhcp server
<satyanash> sacarlson, aahh.
<satyanash> sacarlson, it just returned back to my session.
<pepee> Ampix0, the thing is, i don't know why it is not pinging :(
<Ampix0> pepee I assume if i had a direct connection, this most likely would not be an issue
<Ca11um> How do I create a bash script?
<pepee> Ampix0, it is a vm? if so, vbox?
<gear4> touch file.sh
<gear4> Add to top: #!/bin/bash
<gear4> done
<Ca11um> Thanks.
<Ampix0> pepee. Nope I actually orded a dell off ebay to use as a minecraft server. not knowing linux well was a big mistake.. lol
<locsmif> Ca11um: http://linuxcommand.org/
<zykotick9> !webmin | BloodSkin
<ubottu> BloodSkin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<locsmif> Ca11um: that's a very good starter's tutorial
<Escherial> so, what do you do if synaptic reports a package as broken?
<Ampix0> pepee um how do i exit that message screen you gave me
<Escherial> my installed version of the gimp, for instance...
<pepee> Ampix0, press q
<Ampix0> pepee ty
<satyanash> sacarlson, shutdown button from other nonroot users did not work. However If I use the shut down button from the login screen.. it shut down the computer.
<gear4> because no-one's logged in
<locsmif> I just compiled a kernel, all of it worked, except on reboot, I found ipv4 seemed to be missing
<satyanash> gear4, I was logged in..
<sacarlson> satyanash: I guess force auto login to guest as default,  I guess gdm login is run as root
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  try sudo apt-get -f install (that's f for fix)
<pepee> Ampix0, sorry, I think I can't help you :(
<locsmif> What could be the matter? I didn't switch it off in kernel options best I recall
<pepee> Ampix0, try asking in #networking or ask again in this channel
<_Neytiri_> can someone please tell me where i can download 11.4   Yes i need 11.4 not 11.10
<satyanash> sacarlson, if some one logs off on the guest account, then he can shut down the computer.
<Ampix0> pepee. it's cool ill try with a direct connection when i can
<pepee> Ampix0, how did you create the bridge?
<sacarlson> satyanash: oh no it will probly put them back to gdm and can still shutdown then
<pepee> with another linux machine?
<gear4> "However If I use the shut down button from the login screen.. it shut down the computer."
<MonkeyDust> _Neytiri_  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Escherial> MonkeyDust: with no further arguments, or do i specify the package that's broken?
<gear4> satyanash, "However If I use the shut down button from the login screen.. it shut down the computer."
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  just that
<pepee> Ampix0, remember, ifconfig -a to see all your interfaces, and dhclient to get an IP address from a dhcp server
<Ampix0> pepee. slecet both devices in dwindows. my usb wireless card and my network adapter and rightclick, create bridge
<Escherial> MonkeyDust: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded."
<gear4> my reply: "because no-one's logged in"
<Escherial> when i try to "fix broken packages" in synaptic, it complains that i have some held packages, although i don't remember holding anything
<Foxhoundz> What does it say about Ubuntu when the homepage advertises some cloud computing service as opposed to the main centerpiece -- the operating system?
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  in Synaptic, on the left, look for Broken packages - i'm off now ask someone else for further advice
<locsmif> How could ipv4 have been disabled in my compiled Ubuntu kernel?
<satyanash> sacarlson, So, I guess I need to stop running gdm as root ?
<Escherial> MonkeyDust: thanks for your help, much appreciated
<maxime__> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<locsmif> dhclient refused to run
<pepee> gear4, dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Shutdown
<_Neytiri_> thanks MonkeyDust
<pepee> gear4, to shutdown using dbus and hal
<locsmif> Socket access failed for dhclient
<sacarlson> satyanash: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<locsmif> Anybody familiar with these errors?
<satyanash> sacarlson, thnx.
<Zeusking19> Hello again
<sacarlson> locsmif: did you try sudo dhclient eth0 ; ?
<locsmif> sacarlson: yes
<locsmif> I followed http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2012/01/13/compile-linux-kernel-3-2-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<locsmif> Which worked
<sacarlson> locsmif: ok is there a device eth0?  maybe check with ifconfig ;
<locsmif> Kernel booted fine and smooth too
<lilVaratep> Does anyone know how to change the status bar to the date/time in DWM?
<locsmif> sacarlson: yes, but I'm in the older kernel now.
<locsmif> sacarlson: I had to manually load r8169, since I had blacklisted it, since r8169 had caused problems with my RTL chipset before: I had to compile r8168 every time.
<locsmif> r8169 however, failed to compile for the new kernel I had installed.
<locsmif> err
<locsmif> r8168. Correction.
<locsmif> However, r8169 normally gives a workable connection for a while, so I loaded that with modprobe
<gear4> pepee, for what ?
<locsmif> eth0 appeared, and I attempted to configure it with dhclient as root.
<locsmif> I ran strace dhclient -v eth0 and found that dhclient was obstructed from creating a socket
<locsmif> eth0 seemed to have an ipv6 address but not ipv4
<locsmif> That's about it.
<gear4> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<locsmif> The reason I need a new kernel is the random USB 3 harddisk resets which unmount root.
<sacarlson> locsmif: well I guess move back to the older kernel then
<locsmif> sacarlson: that's what I'm on now..
<locsmif> sacarlson: that's not really an option either, given its random USB 3 HDD disconnects.
<sacarlson> locsmif: maybe it's slower but you might be able to force usb3 to usb2 mode
<locsmif> (Which are known at Launchpad, and supposedly a "fix" is out, which I was trying to get by updating my kernel)
<locsmif> sacarlson: hmmm
<locsmif> sacarlson: I could just connect it to an USB 2 port if I wanted that
<locsmif> It's an USB 3 harddisk, I bought it for that purpose
<Whitebird> Hello can someone help me with a simple command?
<sacarlson> locsmif: I've run some usb wifi device that needed to run at usb 1 speeds to be stable with some added command line
<gear4> Whitebird, command ?
<Whitebird> I have to use the command "find" to list all directories of the system
<Whitebird> and redirect the directories to "directories.txt
<Whitebird> and errors to "errors.txt"
<gear4> eh
<gear4> i don't understand
<Whitebird> what do you not understand?
<satyanash> sacarlson, it seems outdated.. /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf does nto exist..
<mcb_> Whitebird: find -type c > dir.txt 2> erro.txt
<gear4> ya
<sacarlson> satyanash: bummer
<mcb_> Whitebird: find -type c PATH_TO_SEARCH > dir.txt 2> erro.txt
<mcb_> Whitebird: That should do what you want.
<Whitebird> thansk a ton mcb_!
<Whitebird> testing it now
<Tide> Does anyone recommend any blogs related to linux?
<TheBeast> I'm having issues with an areca sata controller that's not supported in 10.04 2.6.32-39 (default lucid kernel). So far I've modified the initrd image and manually insmoded the arcmsr.ko (updated version) so the installation process runs smoothly. I'm wondering if there's any other kernel or an alternate PPA that provides 10.04 compatible kernels with updated drivers
<Whitebird> how do I easily type root as path to search? like ~ is for the home folder
<mcb_> Whitebird: just put /
<satyanash> sacarlson, I think the new location is /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Whitebird> thanks
<mcb_> Whitebird: find -type c / > dir.txt 2> erro.txt
<mcb_> Whitebird: It will search in all your system. It may take a long time.....
<Whitebird> hmmm it ends instantly
<pepee> zz_gear4, to shutdown a the machine without using sudo
<Whitebird> and when i grep the file
<Whitebird> it freezes
<sacarlson> satyanash: in linux/ubuntu there's always 100 ways to do anything http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670897&page=2
<llutz> Whitebird: find / -type d ....
<plln> hey guys i have a problem with ubuntu
<plln> i want to open root access on login screen ( xwindow )
<plln> but it says: administrator can not login on this window
<plln> how can i access with root on X
<Whitebird> weird, still empty
<pepee> plln from a tty, run startx as root
<Whitebird> find: paths must precede expression: /
<sacarlson> plln: does <ctl><alt>f2 get you any closer?
<pepee> plln, however, you shouldn't do it
<zykotick9> plln: terrible idea
<plln> xwindows start automatically
<mcb_> Whitebird: Sorry. Just tested. I had a typo..... find /  -type d > dir.txt 2> erro.txt
<Whitebird> thanks mcb_ that works
<mcb_> Whitebird: You are welcome!
<sacarlson> plln: oh there is no root user direct access in ubuntu by default
<pepee> plln, as root, service lightdm stop ( or gdm, kdm, ... ) then startx
<meet> any delay function for c++ in ubuntu
<meet> any delay function for c++ in ubuntu? or how to include dos.h?
<zykotick9> pepee: why? would you suggest such a thing?
<mcb_> sacarlson: no, but you can always do "sudo passwd root" type your password and then put a password for the root user. After that you can log in as root.
<AdvoWork> im trying to copy files from a server (via naut...) to a folder on my desktop, but it keeps saying: No Data available, or permission denied etc etc, any ideas why please? i can do it on another client machine
<zykotick9> !noroot | mcb_
<ubottu> mcb_: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sacarlson> mcb_: very true
<pepee> zykotick9, he wants that, i help him... :)
<zykotick9> pepee: if they wanted to kill their neighbour would you help with that to?
<pepee> mcb_, or just run sudo -i
<sacarlson> mcb_: I just said not by default
<plln> it s still restricted
<plln> no root access on
<nmvictor> Hi, Im on a live CD. I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 and the installer just crashed on me, at "Configuring target system". Any community concerns to help resolve this? i'd greatly appreciate.
<pepee> zykotick9, well, I can give some tips, but nothing more
<sacarlson> plln: the admin user with sudo access can do all things root
<pepee> (just joking)
<plln> i dont need admin rights i know sudo su -i
<plln> i want to open root access to window system
<mcb_> plln: Is it by ssh, from a remote machine? You have to configure /etc/ssh/sshd_config. But this is not recomended at all!!!!
<plln> it local macine
<sacarlson> plln:  you can run sudo nautilus; or any other window app as root
<plln> but i want to because i need to work with always root :)
 * sipior just shakes his head
<sere> what happend to the 12.4 beta...i have it but its not on the site no more
<rref> hi I have a tar.gz file that contains file ending with a number e.g. file1, file2 I would like to extract only the files that end with a number higher than 20. Does someone know how I can do this?
<mcb_> plln: It is bad pratice to work always as root......
<nmvictor> Hi, Im on a live CD. I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 and the installer just crashed on me, at "Configuring target system". Any community concerns to help resolve this? i'd greatly appreciate.
<plln> this is my machine and i know what its the responsibilty
<plln> if you know how to enable
<plln> plase say it othervise
<plln> bla bla bla
<bazhang> plln, sudo
<sacarlson> plln: it partly why we don't have 10,000 new viruses a day like windows due to the added security model
<bazhang> plln, stop repeating
<plln> sacarlson: this is my problem not yours :)
<bazhang> plln, sudo -i for a root shell
<bazhang> plln, and we dont support it, so please stop asking
<plln> bazhang: so who is talking linus towarlds ?
<pepee> sacarlson, sure? http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/12/09/2215253/malware-found-hidden-in-screensaver-on-gnome-look
<sacarlson> plln: you were already provide the method as you wanted to do it, you just weren't listening,  others just suggested it was a bad idea
<CacheMoney> I'm still a little unclear how PPA's work.  If I install this  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora  will it overwrite my current version of Firefox?
<nmvictor> where is the community help, ubuntu's installer just crashed on someone after erasing my initial system and no one here gives a sh*t, Criously?
<pepee> cacg
<pepee> CacheMoney, it will update your ffox version
<pepee> * apt will do it
<zoggnoff> awesome. I'm on irssi on my Android phone
<zykotick9> CacheMoney: yes, the package manager will take the highest available version of firefox (from repo, or in your case a PPA) - you won't have 2 firefoxs installed
<mcb_> nmvictor:  Did it report any erros when it crashed?
<CacheMoney> zykotick9:  ok..  Is there any downside/risk in using this 'Aurora channel' of Firefox?
<mcb_> nmvictor: At what stage of the installation it crashed?
<nmvictor> mcb_, thanks. None, just an empty text area on a dialog window with advice on how i can file a bug report.
<passstab> i run nightly
<zykotick9> CacheMoney: any PPA has a potential downside/risk... it's all up to you.  I prefer stable to cutting edge myself.
<nmvictor> mcb_, while Configuring target system. way after copying files.
<passstab> and it's surprisingly stable
<CacheMoney> zykotick9:  I prefer stable right now too.  I'm pretty new to Linux and don't feel confident debugging anything.  I'll play it safe for now
<pepee> nmvictor, tried instlalling grub and checking if that systen works?
<zykotick9> passstab: lol, something that is "nightly" cannot be "stable" in the 2 different definitions it's used in gnu/linux.
<pepee> *system
<mcb_> What version your are installing? And Configuring target system? I cant recall what part of the instalation is it........
<nmvictor> pepee, ok
<passstab> yes but it has less issues then i would expect
<nmvictor> pepee, so I guess i will have to chroot into the target system, right?
<Ca11um> Does Ubuntu not come with a SSH client for executing commands?
<meet> can i ask a c  c++ related query here? was getting some xinitthread error while running a simple moving circle program. what could be the problem?
<Ca11um> I've tried Connect to server... with SSH, but it just opens a file browser
<pepee> nmvictor, you don't even need to install grub, you can run some bootable utility and check if it boots
<CacheMoney> zykotick9:  Just to make sure I understand how I would install it though, would I do the following:  http://pastie.org/3595119  ?
<pepee> nmvictor, from there, you can repair ubuntu
<sipior> meet: not really on topic for the channel. you might try ##C++
<zykotick9> CacheMoney: looks good :)  but i haven't tried.
<sacarlson> Ca11um: no I don't think ssh is installed as default but it's in the repository
<nmvictor> pepee, i dont understand the latter advice, the former seemed straight forward. so which bootable utilities do i need?
<denysonique__> How to determine whether a Ruby library will install for Ruby 1.8 or Ruby 1.9
<CacheMoney> zykotick9:  ok thanks.  Just trying to make sure I understand how to work with PPA's.  Thanks..
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge > CacheMoney this might come in handy later ;)
<ubottu> CacheMoney, please see my private message
<pepee> nmvictor, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<nmvictor> pepee, to run?
<pepee> nmvictor, BUT if the system is severely broken, I would recommend reinstalling
<sipior> Ca11um: the package you want is "openssh-client" in case it's not installed for some reason. try "ssh <hostname>" from a terminal.
<pepee> nmvictor, you will need to check if dpkg works
<nmvictor> how? pepee
<CacheMoney> zykotick9:  I run $ ppa-purge: ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora  to remove the recent install and revert back to stable version, correct?
<zykotick9> CacheMoney: that i'm not 100% sure on!  i've never used ppa-purge in my life.
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nmvictor> peppe, ok. just read about supergrubdisk, Could we just go with chroot?
<CacheMoney> zykotick9:  haha.  Thanks for the tip though, I'm sure I can find something on Google.
<bazhang> CacheMoney, see above
<pepee> CacheMoney, http://askubuntu.com/questions/78658/i-cant-download-firefox-just-aurora
<Escherial> what are these held broken packages synaptic keeps complaining about every time i try to install the gimp?
<Escherial> also, is there a release of the gimp 2.7 for ubuntu 11.10, or are we still on 2.6?
<zykotick9> bazhang: i'd PM's CacheMoney !ppa-purge a few lines above your public one ;)
<Escherial> (i have a feeling i have a development source for the gimp, as i'm seeing it in my package manager)
<Ca11um> Thanks, sipior.
<bazhang> zykotick9, ok nice, thanks
<pepee> nmvictor, by using it.
<pepee> nmvictor, if dpkg is working fine, and all programs run fine too, then it's all ok
<bazhang> Escherial, no, it's 2.6.12
<Escherial> bazhang: strange, i just checked my /etc/apt/sources.list and there's nothing in there that looks non-official
<Escherial> is there some other place that synaptic reads sources from?
<bazhang> Escherial, not sure what you mean; the 12.04 version is what I am referring to
<Escherial> bazhang: ubuntu 12.04 you mean? i'm still on 11.10 afaik
<bazhang> sources.list.d is another location however
<sacarlson> Escherial: maybe just forgot to sudo apt-get update; before attempted install or app upgrade?
<pepee> nmvictor, do you understand? have you used ubuntu before?
<Escherial> sacarlson: just did a sudo apt-get update from the command line a few minutes ago, so i assume that's in order
<Escherial> aha, i do have some third-party sources for the gimp in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nmvictor> pepee: Its my 4th year with ubuntu.
<pepee> nmvictor, ahh ok
<Escherial> if i just go ahead and delete them, should my package manager stop giving me errors about broken and held broken packages?
<nmvictor> pepee: I am on my chroot env, i guess i need to grub-insall /dev/sda, right
<RyuGuns> How do I change my password in ubuntu when it says it's too "weak"? I don't care if some software says my password choice is too weak, and I think it's annoying that it forces me not to change it rather than just suggesting.
<sacarlson> Escherial: I guess purge might be in order
<pepee> nmvictor, yep. http://linuxandfriends.com/2011/11/12/how-to-reinstall-grub2-chroot-into-a-linux-partition/
<Ca11um> Is there any system whereby I can add specific icons to all users' desktops?
<Ca11um> Like a mandatory desktop
<Escherial> sacarlson: ok, did a sudo apt-get --purge remove gimp
<guestnumber1221> Any idea how to change the global sans-serif font in Ubuntu Natty to something like Helvetica?
<bluefrog> Ca11um, /etc/skel
<nmvictor> pepee: Did that already, plus dpkl -l give up some nonsense to my screen window, so i guess its working, right guru?
<jussi> my phone is mounted. How do I know which /dev/sdX it is?
<Ca11um> bluefrog, doesn't that only apply when created?
<Escherial> supposedly it's gone, but i'm still seeing those third-party sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d (e.g. "matthaeus123-mrw-gimp-svn-natty.list")
<Ca11um> I want it so at any time I can add/remove/edit things
<pepee> nmvictor, "guru" haha
<bluefrog> Ca11um, yes
<pepee> nmvictor, well, I suppose...
<sacarlson> jussi: it might be the one mounted in /media folder
<Escherial> sacarlson: apologies for roping you into this; feel free to ignore if you're busy/ill-disposed
<jussi> sacarlson: yes, its in there, but Im trying to find out whch device it is
<jussi> (in /dev)
<nmvictor> pepee: My million dolla concern, does "Configuring target system" come after creating users and al that comes with it? I dont want to boot to i system that doesnt even know i exist.
<bluefrog> Ca11um, then you must script.
<pepee> nmvictor, I don't know :/
<jeggy> Hey, i am using ubuntu 12.04 beta 64bit, and i have a problem with the wireless connection, how do i fill out a bug report ? i don't know what to put it under. "ubuntu-bug wireless-network" or something like that?
<nmvictor> pepee: never mind, i confirmed that.Thanks for your concern. See you on the other side, or this one.
<bazhang> jeggy, #ubuntu+1 for that
<sacarlson> Escherial: now that the gimp is purged I assume you can remove that from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pepee> nmvictor, you can run dpkg --configure --pending to check if there are packages pending for configuration
<jeggy> alright, thanks  ;)
<Escherial> sacarlson: well, it was never in my /etc/apt/sources.list, but it was in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ (not sure if that's approximately the same thing)
<LjL> jussi, won't "sudo blkid" let you guess?
<Escherial> in any case, i moved them out of there into /etc/apt/sources.list.BACKUP/ just in acse
<sacarlson> Escherial: I guess it is much the same
<pepee> nmvictor, and dpkg-reconfigure -a if you want to reconfigure all packages... it will take some time :)
<Escherial> *case, even :\ and yes, gimp 2.7.5 is gone and with it the broken packages. i'm kind of vexed by this, though, since i'd rather like 2.7.5
<sacarlson> Escherial: maybe the one you find in the ubuntu ppa might be more stable
<mcb_> jussi: do a $ ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid the one that has an ID like 0000-0000, four numbers-four numbers should be it, and it will show to what sd? it is link to.
<Escherial> i'd settle for gimpshop or gimphoto, though
<Escherial> sacarlson: most likely, yes; thanks for the help
<jussi> Ive got it, thanks
<nmvictor> pepee: ha, that was cool. Alls fine, except for my flashplugin-downloader which was pending installation in my former system. This is actually a remastered copy I was reinstalling,FUI.
<mcb_> jussi: just to register.... $ ls -lah by-label is much better.
<kurtcocaine> how do i install awesome window manager on ubuntu? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=awesome this says it is in the software manager from what i understand
<nmvictor> pepee: BB
<lilVaratep> Does anyone know how to change the status bar to the date/time in DWM?
<trism> kurtcocaine: sudo apt-get install awesome; then you should be able to select it on the login screen
<pepee> kurtcocaine, aptitude install awesome
<kurtcocaine> trism: thanks
<dragonkeeper> hey is there any apps i can use to listen to a mic over internet  (without ack from the computer sending the stream  ) ?
<zykotick9> kurtcocaine: awesome is the most difficult WM to use and customize i've ever played with.  but it's really rewarding once you, figure it out.
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: without the computer sending the stream?  skype?
<cassv> Awesome OS, looking forward to 12.04
<zykotick9> kurtcocaine: big tip, if rc.lua is broken in anyway you lose all your settings - ALWAYS have backups available.
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: you can record it local and receive the sound.wav over internet later if that's what you mean
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  no i mean  the computer sending the stream has noone there  but has a mic attached . is it possible to send a command to it so i can listen on that device from anywhere ?
<Ca11um> How resource intensive is Flash player?
<Ca11um> I'm playing a game via Wine, and when playing YouTube in the background I get like 7 fps
<Ca11um> When it finishes, I get like 30
<zykotick9> dragonkeeper: espeak can be fun if you are sshed in ;)  no idea on trying to stream the mic though - good luck
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: I'm lost ,  the computer has a mic and it has internet,  so why wouldn't you be able to record and stream over internet?
<AllanLinux> hi all
<AllanLinux> Can anyone help me? I have a file with 21 separate accounts as follows in each line: Evangelist Adriano da Silva; adrevans@gmail.com I'd like to delete all lines which contain before; (semicolon) is possible?!
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  ok its a unmanned station . it has a internet connection , it has a mic attached.    now i want to be able to open up a terminal/program to listen to that mic live  from a different computer
<nitinab> AllanLinux: so u just want the email addresses right ?
<mcb_> AllanLinux: If I get it right, in that file of yours you have some lines if two columns separated by ; and you have some line that have just one column if no ;? If is it you do $ grep -v ; FILE > NEW_FILE
<Andrew_Lee> join #hbg
<Escherial> ok, now that we're back to a working version of gimp, is there something like the gimp that includes the much-touted "single window mode" of 2.8?
<AllanLinux> yes, only email addresses
<mcb_> Andrew_Lee: do $/join #Channel.....
<Escherial> i know there's a 2.7.5 dev snapshot, but it seems unstable on my machine to the point of being unusable
<Escherial> not to mention throwing my package manager into a panic about held broken packages
<mcb_> Allanlinux: By every line has the semi colom? if so do $awk -F ';' '{prnt$2}' FILE > NEW_FILE
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: to start you would need to have ssh server setup on your remote side to enable control, then maybe something like this http://www.adriancoroian.com/technical-stream-audio-on-the-web-with-pulseaudio-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<mcb_> Allanlinux: Typos..... if every line has the semi colom? if so do $awk -F ';' '{print$2}' FILE > NEW_FILE
<AllanLinux> I'll test the two commands, one time!
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  yes ssh is active + ok ill check it out thanks
<Ca11um> Is Steam supported on Ubuntu?
<soreau> Ca11um: Not officially but it works in wine
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: you could also bring up vnc on the remote site and bring up skype or equivilant then you could also talk back if your speakers were pluged in
<AllanLinux> Niceeeeeeeeeeeee mcb_
<mcb_> AllanLinux: You are welcome.
<nitinab> Ca11um: u can work it under wine ... google it .. you will get a couple of tutorials
<AllanLinux> mcb_ and nitinab very very thx
<amt0101> Hello, is there a problem with the update servers?
<dragonkeeper> use winetricks steam  Callum
<Ca11um> Wouldn't it be slow on Wine?
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  hmm  i just need 1 way  mic input > me
<amt0101> I receive some funny output while trying to do apt-get update in terminal :http://bpaste.net/show/25180/
<dragonkeeper> CAllum  no its fine   install it in winetricks then  opening in the game prefix u want  then load game in same prefix and they will connect
<zeleboba1>  I Have VDS hosting with Debian, so my script  index.php didn't work , but redirected to advertising banner system of hosting
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: but if your listening don't you also want to watch with you webcam?
<Pessimist> Hello, I have fglrx drivers installed but I want to switch to bleeding edge radeon drivers. Can anyone give me a tutorial?
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  it has no cam . built into laptop :(   im just using it as a sercurity feature as laptop gets passed round . and this seems like best way  so see whos on it with out there acknowledgement
<Pessimist> In bleeding edge I mean compile from the newest source by myself or there is a ppa?
<oCean> Pessimist: what?
<kurtcocaine> zykotick9: thanks
<Pessimist> Can anyone give me a good tutorial to switch from Catalyst closed source drivers to Radeon opensource drivers on newest ubuntu?
<amt0101> Pessimist,  The performance is not the same.
<dagerik> Pessimist: I did that one, just make sure to remove everythin that has to do eith catalyst and the radeon will be used by default.
<Pessimist> Isn't 2d acceleration better?
<zeleboba1>  I Have VDS hosting with Debian, so my script  index.php didn't work , but redirected to advertising banner system of hosting
<no_gravity> Hello! In ubuntu with the default gnome install, can I map my own key-bindings? For example, I would like to map the WINDOWS-KEY+J to down, so I can scroll down on websites by this key-combo.
<oCean> zeleboba1: how is that an ubuntu question?
<zeleboba1> where i can ask>
<imark> +1
<oCean> zeleboba1: not here. You're also asking in #debian, but you might explain your actual question there (not here!)
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: just listen?  at least with vnc you could also see a miror image of the screen that they see in almost real time.
<Pessimist> dagerik, how did you do that?
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  i fault of that . but doesnt that show up on screen that someone is watching ?
<dragonkeeper> thought*
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper:  that message can be disabled
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  ahh okies,  recommend a server ?
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: the default works for me whatever it's called preinstlled
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  alright ill check it out if this udate didnt break mouse usage  lol
<dragonkeeper> update*
<Pessimist> Virtual packages like 'xorg-driver-fglrx' can't be removed
<kurtcocaine> zykotick9: care to share your rc.lua file?
<Pessimist> how to remove fglrx?
<slackerr> need to save my selected screen gamma values. after resume from suspend or even at default login into x session it doesnt works. set it in auto load, but right now after my values were applied its switches to the default settings. ubuntu 11.10
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  ok thats good but it  has now users got readded to login and gnome 2 has gone all flat  n unity is default ... always something  lol
<Arizona> how do i run firefox as root
<dragonkeeper> whats the GDM config manager program called ?
<ratcheer> Arizona: If firefox is the executable name, you would run "gksu firefox"
<sacarlson> Arizona: not sure why you would ever want to run firefox as root
<ratcheer> I agree with sacarlson
<sacarlson> ratcheer: Arizona: but I'm sure they must have there reasons
<KaKila> hi, I am having problems setting environment variables user wide
<KaKila> I tried the .pam_enviroment solution but is not working
<KaKila> ubuntu 11.10
<drPoO> is there a command for telling if I have my PCI-E slot occupied?
<Arizona> sacarlson im trying to work my microphone
<ratcheer> Arizona: Did you try the answer I gave you?
<KaKila> is the usual problem of adding a folder to PATH that work sin the terminal as well as in application launched from dash.
<drPoO> is there a command for telling if I have my PCI-E slot occupied?
<mcb_> drPoO: $lspci will list all PCI hardware.
<Arizona> ratcheer yup didnt work
<KaKila> The guide in ubuntu sadi si not good to use ~/.profile... then what ot use if ~/.pam_env* is not working?
<Escherial> hey, so i'm trying to install the gimp 2.7.5 on ubuntu 11.10, following these instructions: http://antonis.se/?p=140
<drPoO> mcb_ thanks
<Escherial> i get the following result when i try to do that last command: http://dpaste.org/Nrnwx/
<drPoO> mcb_, do you know of a way of telling how many RAM chips there are?
<Escherial> any idea what the problem might be? :\
<mcb_> drPoO: I will have to like that one. I cant recall right now......
<oCean> Escherial: PPA's are 3rd party repositories and not supported. It seems there is an dependency issue
<soaringsky> !ppa | Escherial
<ubottu> Escherial: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<soaringsky> Escherial: see the warning above
<trasp> My port 5432 is busy, how do I look it up? netstat with some parameters I suppose..?
<trasp> I want to know which service is blocking it
<oCean> trasp: try sudo netstat -anp  and/or  netstat -tulpen
<ozzloy> i'm getting "E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate" even after adding partner and apt-get update.  how do i get sun-java6-jdk available on a 10.04.4 machine?
<giannis> hello
<giannis> i have a problem  with the notifications bubbles
<giannis> i try place them on the bottom right corner but nothing
<trasp> oCean, thanks, I'll try and echo it to a file, it flooded my terminal ><
<giannis> could you please help me
<y0mbo> join #rubyonrails
<rabbi1> i have an html file and how can make it visible through internet ? how can i use ip address and then file://home/xxx/yyy.html to make it accessible to others ?
<trasp> oCean, worked like a charm! Thanks!
<zykotick9> ozzloy: oracle changed the java distrobution license, see "/msg ubottu java" for details
<oCean> !java | ozzloy sun/oracle java is no longer available in the repositories due to licensing issues
<ubottu> ozzloy sun/oracle java is no longer available in the repositories due to licensing issues: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ozzloy> zykotick9, no longer available *at* *all*?
<ozzloy> not even the old ones?
<oCean> ozzloy: not through repositories
<rabbi1> oCean: Oracle taking Sun is my top worst news .... :(
<zykotick9> ozzloy: the old ones have serious security issues
<ozzloy> from before?  what happened to gpl?
<oCean> ozzloy: not gpl etc, long story
<zykotick9> ozzloy: use openjava or drop java
<ozzloy> i thought this stuff was gpl so if oracle dicked around like that someone could fork it and ... well bummer
<ozzloy> wait, so then what part of it _is_ gpl?  what was all that "java is gpl now!" stuff i heard?
<mcb_1> drPoO: $ lshw -C memory Will get the memory banks that are in use.
<zykotick9> ozzloy: openjava / icedtea can to quite a bit of web based stuff (the basics anyway)
<ozzloy> i see
<oCean> ozzloy: sure, java is available through the repositories. It's called openjdk, oracle's version is not available
<spaceneedle> I notice that when when you press the  house lens on the dash the dash gets darker--never knew you could do that.
<drPoO> mcb_1, so when it reads "UNCLAIMED" that means empty?
<mcb_1> I think so, but in my machine I have all two bank used......
<dragonkeeper> how do i change from GDM to lightdm  (what config file do i change)
<soaringsky> dragonkeeper: run "sudo apt-get install lightdm"
<dragonkeeper> soaringsky its already installed.  im just wonder what config file i change to make it load on boot
<soaringsky> dragonkeeper: run "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<Zeusking19> Hello, Zeusking19 here to help :)
<danielc> Hi! Anyone know how to configure apt to not download the Translation files with the translations of the descriptions of the packages? I tryed to add the line `Acquire::Languages { "none"; };` to my /etc/apt.conf; but it is not enough.
<dragonkeeper> soaringsky nope was easier to just change /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Zeusking19> I am not an expert or very knowledgeable about apt. Unfortunately, this means I cannot help.
<_iniKamoze_> hi...im very weak in regex expression. Trying to match the pattern number space number e.g (5 5) and this "[+\\d]\\s[+\\d]" is not working...is there an obvious rookie mistake im making ?
<oCean> Zeusking19: no need to inform us about that..
<soaringsky> dragonkeeper: fixed then?
<dragonkeeper> yup
<Zeusking19> oCean: I was only being friendly
<oCean> Zeusking19: I understand, but in a busy channel like this, keep chit chat to an absolute minimum.
<Zeusking19>  :|
<here4thegear> How do I change where my taksbar is located? I'd rather it be on the bottom of the screen
<KaKila> any help regarding .pam_environment? thx
<Zeusking19> here4thegear: I dont believe it is possible. Sorry :(
<drPoO> can anybody point me towards a good tutorial on creating RAIDs using gdisk?
<Zeusking19> drPoO: Hang on a sec.
<angeldeathx> hello anyone can help me as I install sound drives backtrack5 R2?
<kurtcocaine> nobody runs backtrack with sound
<kurtcocaine> its meant to be used for testing
<here4thegear> Zeusking19: I'm not sure if "taskbar" is the right term. It's the thing on the left that autohides. The problem I'm having is that I'm using Ubuntu as a guest in virtual box and it's on the right screen in my setup. When I need to get to it, I have to minimize any windows because I can't stall on the left edge to get it to pop up without moving over to my host
<Zeusking19> drPoO: I couldnt find anything along those exact lines, but this could be relevant: http://blog.al4.co.nz/2010/05/configuring-the-raid-array/
<here4thegear> doesn't R2 mean it's a release candidate and not an actual release?
<zenith> hello i need help, grub doesn't detect my windows, plus gparted live cd says that it is corrupt (the windows partition) and cannot fix it
<here4thegear> I expect anything with R# to be buggy and I tend not to use them... Just get the Backtrack 5... it works great (I use it)
<Vik> Hey everyone
<Vik> this is my first time ever on IRC
<here4thegear> welcome to the dark side
<here4thegear> The land of the missfit toys ;-)
<Vik> i m here to discuss the stuff related ubuntu as guest with host windows 7 for virtualbox
<zenith> please any help with the grub and the corrupt partition
<zenith> ?
<Zeusking19> Vik: That is what were all here for.
<Zeusking19> Zenith, I will assist you.
<soaringsky> !grub | zenith
<ubottu> zenith: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zenith> Zeusking19, yes please, thank you, some people on here just give me the bot and i know this requires further study
<DJ> greetings
<here4thegear> Yeah, I had a grub screw up my mbr, had to start loading using rescue cd
<Zeusking19> Please chat in the private chat, so I dont mess up the main chat room.
<zenith> Zeusking19, who?
<oCean> Zeusking19, it is preferred to provide support in the channel, so others can follow and help/correct you if necessary.
<ironhalik> Is there any software method to bypass BIOS fan control?
<ironhalik> BIOS and i8kutils fight over fan control, causing it to cycle between different settings
<ironhalik> I can disable the fan control in BIOS, in hidden menu that gets reset at system reboot
<uhert_> hi, why is "wget -m -k -K --no-parent -e robots=off en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU" downloading all english wikibooks instead of just that one about qemu??
<Harald__> Good evening. Anybody out there who can help with a networking problem on 11.10 server (64bit)?
<oCean> Harald__: best is to just state your question (detailed) and then see if anyone can help you
<Harald__> great idea :)
<Harald__> ok, I have everthing up'n running. During install, I only had the built-in ethernet card
<Harald__> then I added a USB WLAN dongle
<Harald__> lsusb found it and wpa-supplicant all works dandy
<Harald__> however, when I now reboot witht he cable disconnected, I can't access the system
<Harald__> only when I conect the cable does the WLAN kick in
<Harald__> I have changed the order of the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces, but that had no effect
<megalomix> hello everybody
<megalomix> i just installed  sapphire HD 4870 GDDR5 512MB i'm using Ubuntu, what can i do to install the drivers to have the befenif of the graphics card?
<kfizz> Does anyone know of a .deb for build-essential that I could put on a usb drive and install on an Ubuntu computer. I need build-essential to compile a new e1000e for my NIC that isn't recognized by Ubuntu.
<xangua> !aptoncd | kfizz
<ubottu> kfizz: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Arizona> http://www.aardvarknyc.com/about/dolphins-rape-people/
<Arizona> oh wow
<xsl> does anyone here knows how to setup pound reverse proxy to pass the client ip from a request? all i see on my nginx logs is requests from 127.0.0.1
<Arizona> disregard that link
<oCean> xsl: maybe try #nginx channel
<Harald__> oCean, was my question detailed enough?
<escott> megalomix, use jockey
<oCean> Harald__: I think it is. Try to type it all in one single line, so you can repeat it in say 10 or 15 minutes, maybe then someone is available/able to help you
<megalomix> escott, i'm installing fglrx
<megalomix> is this not good ?
<jerel> I'm needing to code a custom (quite basic) app to make outgoing voip calls to landlines/mobiles. I found sipsimple which is an extensive Python library but just wanted to ask if there was a better solution (ie shortcut).
<Zeusking19> jerel: This is not really the best place to ask. Maybe you could try somewhere else.
<Harald__> ok - the question as a one-liner: what do I need to do to make my USB WLAN-dongle "listen" at boot-up? currently it only becomes active if I connect the ethernet cable to eth0. I'm running 11.10 Server 64bit...
<JoeK> you dont
<jerel> Zeusking19: hmm ok. I've racked my brain over where "somewhere else" could be. I thought perhaps Ekiga, Empathy, etc may provide a way to do what I need
<dariebi> hello all, does somebody knew a software for linux like dreamweaver for windoof
<Zeusking19> jerel: I have no knowledge over the subject. Sorry :(
<jerel> sure np :)
<wieso> I have a strange problem: I have a nvidia ION GPU in an Asus net book. After the login into my account, all AVI movies are dark (all players). The same with cheese: dark webcam image. Now: Changing to another user on the same computer and same GPU (logout, login) solves this problem: I can see AVI movie with all players and cheese does also work. Q: Is there any config file in the home directory which may hamper displaying videos?
<KaKila> how to check if ~/pam_environment is read?
<mihir> Anyone tried out the 12.04 Beta
<mihir> ?
<escott> wieso, it would depend on what application you were using to play the vid3eo
<pepee> mihir, lots of people in #ubuntu+1
<mihir> @pepee How is it compared to the 10.04?
<wieso> Escherial: totem, VLC and others <= same problem
<mihir> And what DE does does it use?
<pepee> mihir, no idea
<wieso> escott: totem, VLC and others <= same problem
<escott> wieso, then it sounds like an issue with the xv extension
<wieso> xv extension?
<escott> wieso, not sure why that would be user specific though
<mihir> Ok So I am using Ubuntu 10.04 Remastered with Xubuntu Desktop Environment and also alternatively with XFCE 4.8 Unmodified
<escott> wieso, maybe you have accelerated desktop enabled and the other users dont?
<wieso> escott: believe me, I tried a couple of times ...
<dariebi> can somebody tell me a software for linux to create easly html. i only knew dreamweaver for windows :-(
<wieso> escott: I have reset already compiz
<Pici> !html | dariebi
<ubottu> dariebi: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<escott> wieso, and are the other users using compiz?
<wieso> escott: yes, they do
<dariebi> @ubottu thank you very much
<wieso> escott: is there any config file from nvidia stored in the home dir?
<escott> wieso, if you have mplayer installed I would test if it is an xv issue by trying to play the video with different options mplayer -vo x11 video.avi and mplayer -vo xv video.avi
<antaras> hi there !!!
<wieso> escott: I will try mom
<antaras> any software to connect my android with ubuntu ??
<escott> wieso, probably but i dont know enough about nvidia to say where. i generally avoid their products
<escott> antaras, adb?
<antaras> escott, what ??
<escott> antaras, how do you want to connect to your phone. the developer tools and adb will run just fine
<Aikar> looking for an app to let me open multiple terminals at once, and everything i type goes to every terminal -- ive seen this on mac
<wieso> escott:  mplayer -vo x11 video.avi <= displays video !!!!
<escott> Aikar, probably some advanced feature of screen
<wieso> escott: so now wot ?
<escott> wieso, try it with -vo xv it will probably be black
<antaras> i dont know what is the adb .. but i google it to find ..  thanx anyway :)
<wieso> mom
<wieso> escott: u r right, it is black
<escott> antaras, its just a very vague question you are asking. im not sure what you mean by it
<wieso> hmmm
<mosdef100200> Hi there just updated my iphone to latest software im running ubuntu 10.10 and now im getting a lock error anyone have any ideas as to what i might do?
<escott> wieso, and if you disabled the accelerated video it would probably work. i know other nvidia people have come in with broken glx+xv systems
<tom1mt> \join #modilabs
<wieso> escott: I will try mom
<antaras> escott,  i want to connect my android to share my files and i want to flash if i can from ubuntu :)
<SunGlyph> Anyone know where I can find the config file to tweak colours in GRUB?
<antaras> escott, flash new rom  :)
<xangua> mosdef100200: downgrade with whatever iOS version worked with it or jalbreak it
<mosdef100200> ..... tricky
<mosdef100200> You jailbreaked phone before?
<mosdef100200> Is it relatively simple to do?
<uzumki991> hi
<uzumki991> do help me
<juboba> I need help with grub2
<wieso> escott:  accelerated video <= where can I find this? Nvidia panel?
<juboba> I changed the  TIME
<juboba> I changed the  TIMEOUT to 1 in the menu
<juboba> and the default entry was on memtest by mistake
<uzumki991> juboba
<juboba> how can I change it back?
<escott> antaras, for phone mods and to access files on the system root you would need to use adb, for files in the user data section you can just treat it as a usb mass storage unless it is a new galaxy nexus ICS in which case it uses some weird protocol b/c they didn't put the host circuitry in the phone
<uzumki991> hey guys please help wit backtrack
<SunGlyph> juboba: There's a config file somewhere I was poking around in earlier, let me try and remmeber which one it was
<Arizona> how can i update skype
<Seidr> Heya - I'm having trouble getting my laptop (Atheros chipset) to connect to my WEP network. Key is correct an laptop connects on Windows 7..been through pages and pages on Google and various sites with no success..would here be the best place to get advice? (Ubuntu 10.04) Cheers
<escott> wieso, no idea
<xangua> !backtrack | uzumki991
<ubottu> uzumki991: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<antaras> escott, this i understant .. for flash new rom ??   what i can do  ??
<A-Lusion> Ubuntu, what is the most up to date Ubuntu book / reference / textbook or guide I can find? It seems like many of the textbooks i read get outdated before I even finish them
<SunGlyph> juboba: Sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<SunGlyph> and then grub_timeout
<juboba> SunGlyph, can I do that from a livecd?
<A-Lusion> Is there a timeless linux book that every linux user should read?
<SunGlyph> juboba: I'm not sure. I started yesterday, but I don't suppose it could hurt to try
<wieso> escott: hmmm ... need to eat ... thanks a lot !!!
<mcb_1> juboba: Yes you can edit /etc/default/grub using a liveCD. But be sure to edit the file that is in your HD.
<juboba> yes
<juboba> mcb_1, but I have to run update-grub
<mcb_1> juboba: Why run update-grub?
<mcb_1> juboba: I understand that you only changed the grub menu timeout......
<frisx> How do I unlock the www folder so I can move a folder into it?
<juboba> yes but grub2 needs to run update-grub
<Seidr> frisx: I'm guessing you'd have to check the ownership of the www folder
<frisx> I have tried chmod 777 www but that does not work
<Seidr> hm :\
<mcb_1> OK. Change the file first and then run update....
<frisx> Seidr: how do I check ownership
<Ca11um> How do you get Banshee Media Player to actually open a file?
<uzumki991> s
<Seidr> ls -alh will display group/user ownership
<Ca11um> I've tried opening an audio file with it, and nothing happens
<Seidr> you can change ownership with chown <user>:<group> www
<frisx> Seidr: current owner is root root
<Seidr> and I guess you're currently root?
<mike> mike_c115238
<frisx> Seidr: I am not sure how to check that. chown--- Operation not permitted
<Seidr> type whoami - it will tell you the user you're currently logged in as
<Seidr> sounds like you don't have permission to modify the folder..although if you couldn't chown you shouldn't of been able to chmod..I think
<frisx> Seidr: I am not root at the moment.
<Seidr> frisx: ok, to change the owner you'd have to be root..but I agree, 777 should of done the trick
<dax> uzumki991: The floobots are bots, not humans. Please /join #backtrack-linux for Backtrack support.
<frisx> Seidr: I do not know how to change myself to root.
<Harald__> oCean, any news?
<oCean> Harald__: feel free to repeat your question, unfortunately I'm not the one that can help you
<Harald__> bummer
<Seidr> if you're logged in as a user that can su, you can type 'sudo su', and provide your current accounts password
<Seidr> that can sudo even
<timjk> i have connected my lenovo thinkpad laptop running ubuntu 11.10 64 bit to a samsung external monitor. I can switch from laptop to monitor screen by pressing Fn+F7 once but from monitor back to laptop i have press it 5 times
<timjk> any way to fix this ?
<frisx> Seidr: sudo did the trick. Me so happy, thanks!
<bel3atar> how to disable bluetooh at startup in 11.10 ?
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Lunar_Lander> just installed GParted from the software center and when I want to start it, it wants the passwort
<Lunar_Lander> *password
<Lunar_Lander> why?
<_Marcus> Lunar_Lander: Because it does? Why not just put in your password?
<Lunar_Lander> just wanted to ask
<Lunar_Lander> so it needs root rights?
<deus_> i cant seem to find debs after compiling a kernel, where should they be?
<_Marcus> Lunar_Lander: Most likely. It will be editing parts of your drive that you normally can't access, so yes.
<Lunar_Lander> OK thanks
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<darthness> Guys, i have a question: i have the latest version of ubuntu and my right upper (settings etc) menuś disappear after i click on them. but they stay when i hold my mouse button
<here4thegear> darthness: are you using a virtual machine?
<darthness> no here4thegear, this is my main pc
<scientes> when will ubuntu package FENNEC?
<pediciniaf> FENNEC ?
<scientes> pediciniaf, code name for firefox mobile
<itaylor57> darthness, whatisthe output of lsb_release -sc
<scientes> touch screen firefox pediciniaf
<pediciniaf> ah
<scientes> pediciniaf, mozilla only builds for i686, not 64-bit
<darthness> itaylor57, oneiric
<darthness> is this a bug?
<pediciniaf> i see
<Gorkyman> is there a way to set one wallpaper to span across all 4 workspaces? :)
<scientes> debian even does firefox better cause they seperate xulrunner into a shared library
<scientes> which lowers ram usage, like if you use firefox+thunderbird
<scientes> at the same time
<darthness> ive tryed googling the problem, but didnt get that far
<locsmif> New kernel recompile worked! :)
<locsmif> It seems both NIC and external HDD are working now
<locsmif> Time will tell if it stays that way.
<locsmif> Running 3.2.0-8
<n0tt1ngh4m> hey hey
<n0tt1ngh4m> super quiet
<soreau> ! patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<soreau> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kre10s> hello. I've been trying to install ubuntu on this aspire one a friend gave me to mess with... It always hangs when booting the install "stopping system V runlevel compatibility" OK... but nothing else..
<Kre10s> *booting the install system...
<epaphus> Now a days.. what SIP phone is popular in  ubuntu? Is xlite available in ubuntu?
<loculinux> ajks
<qw-Russian> who test Calculate Linux Desktop (CLD) ?
<loculinux> hola
<MrJW> ./hello_world
<zenith> hello world, this is me, like should be
<zenith> fun for everyone
<MrJW> :)
<MrJW> I'm trying out 10.10
<MrJW> I was a solid 9.10 fan for the longest time
<zenith> MrJW, on a laptop?
<kingfisher64> could someone please tell me how to disable the onhover of top bar navigation off? I'd like to be able to see the top menu options permanently. thanks
<MrJW> No I'm on a desktop
<mosdef100200> Hi there anyone know how to get onto iphone using ios 5 with ubuntu 10.10 and been successful?
<zenith> MrJW, if you had a laptop it would eat your battery
<guntbert> !ot | MrJW zenith
<ubottu> MrJW zenith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MrJW> 10.10 feels kind of bloated like Windows XP was.
<zenith> my god they have become strict here
<MrJW> heh
<MrJW> police state, police channel.
<OerHeks> MrJW, stop the ranting please.
<scientes> ^^^
<zenith> MrJW, see the private
<_OskaR_ghost> help.. my ubuntu 10.04 32. stopps at a initramfs prompt after a Bysybox 1.13.3
<_OskaR_ghost> if i type Exit
<qazokm> my computer stops if i unplug it
<_OskaR_ghost> i get  "/init line 271: cant open /root/dev/console: no sutch file"
<OerHeks> _OskaR_ghost, what is Bysybox?
<_OskaR_ghost> Busybox..
<_OskaR_ghost> sorry tupo.. im a bit upset coz this "box" holds alott of work for me ..
<goddard> im trying to do some laptop testing, but going to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures doesn't work
<epaphus> Now a days.. what SIP phone is popular in  ubuntu? Is xlite available in ubuntu?
<MrJW> Anyone else conqured Ogre3D SDK installation with codeblocks?
<OerHeks> _OskaR_ghost, maybe this bootdelay solves your busybox too >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10307755&postcount=29
<nancy--> hi, any body using amazons cloud vps?
<kingfisher64> anybody know how to disable autohide on the top navigation bar? I just want to be able to see the menu options at all time, not only when i hover over the menu.
<Therion87> Right click
<Therion87> Panel perferences
<Therion87> Oh wait what are you using frist
<WilsonBradley> Anyone using Pidgin in Ubuntu?
<guntbert> !anyone | WilsonBradley
<ubottu> WilsonBradley: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mcb_1> WilsonBradley: I use. I am using it now to chat here.....
<nancy--> hi, any body using amazons cloud vps?
<oCean> nancy--: is this an ubuntu related question? Just ask your real question then
<nancy--> oCean,  how to ssh a vps? iam using ubuntu.
<WilsonBradley> The input text bottom part in the channels are thin and I can't see what im typing.. (like this one)
<_OskaR_ghost> @ kingfisher64 - yea i saw thatone but i think it was for sata.. im on IDE - no sata devices con.
<oCean> nancy--: well, you need ssh-server running on the vps, then you should be able to run ssh from any client:   ssh username@ip
<WilsonBradley> But in regular direct chats or the server tabs I see the bottom spacve
<WilsonBradley> Does that make sense
<WilsonBradley> ?
<nancy--> oCean,  can you tell me how to setup that in  amazon?
<Fanshawe> Hey guys. Is there any way to select a specific area to print screen? As in, with the mouse?
<Fodi69> hi, what is with the chromium packages for ubuntu?? this ppa never updates :( https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev
<nancy--> oCean,  amazons cloud
<troulouliou_dev> hi i switched from debian to ubuntu 6 month ago , and dince then i m still not able to use unity or gnome-shell, when i connect to it from lightdm it hangs and i do only have the desktop, gnome-2d works fine. Can anybody help me , i do not see anything in the logs
<goddard> nancy--: amazon is a rip off
<clone1018> goddard: you really think she cares?
<nancy--> goddard,  what do you mean.
<_OskaR_ghost> @ kingfisher64 - yea i saw thatone but i think it was for sata.. im on IDE - no sata devices connected - i think my drive or filesystem is defective - could i somway see if i still have a boot device ?
<oCean> nancy--: I have no idea, never used amazon. But you have to install ssh-server on the VPS, if the VPS is not ubuntu, this channel cannot help you with that
<oCean> goddard: not relevant for this channel
<Fodi69> Where can I find up-to-date chromium dev builds?
<mosdef100200> Specific area - use take snapshot
<Fanshawe> take snapshot?
<mosdef100200> and select area to grab?
<Fodi69> Where can I find up-to-date chromium dev or beta builds?
<RandomCake> Hi, I've just been trying to find information about Apache 2.4 and Ubuntu, but can't seem to find much on Google, is there a PPA?
<_OskaR_ghost> @ kingfisher64 - yea i saw thatone but i think it was for sata.. im on IDE - no sata devices connected - i think my drive or filesystem is defective - could i somway see if i still have a boot device ? This pc has one single drive IDE only .. (and a CD) .. The content of the drive is a bitt important - my personal PHP in /var/www / :(
<johntron> loopback isn't up on boot. is this the default behavior? it make the default installation of mysql fail on start
<johntron> i'm on oneiric
<Fodi69> Where can I find up-to-date chromium dev or beta builds? (PPA or package)
<oCean> Rondom: no idea if there is PPA available, but please not that PPA's are 3rd party repositories and not supported
<oCean> Rondom: sorry
<oCean> RandomCake:  no idea if there is PPA available, but please not that PPA's are 3rd party repositories and not supported
<guntbert> oCean: s/not/note/ :)
<oCean> that too :(
<warddr> Hello, I am trying to setup a touchscreen on xubuntu 11.10. I have to add this  http://pastebin.com/1WB78cHc  to xorg.conf, but there is no xorg.conf. Anyone any idea on how to fix this?
<RandomCake> hi oCean, I'm aware of that :) but still feels more tidy than building from source
<Fodi69> Where can I find up-to-date chromium dev or beta builds? (PPA or package)
<oCean> RandomCake: well, you can use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas to search for PPA's. But be careful in selecting which one you'll use
<yairgo> I heard that flash is no longer supported in the latest ubuntu release unless you use google chrome, is this true?(heard that adobe pulled all flash support for linux)
<_OskaR_ghost> help.. my ubuntu 10.04 32. stopps at a initramfs prompt after a Bysybox 1.13.3 if i type Exit
<_OskaR_ghost> i get  "/init line 271: cant open /root/dev/console: no sutch file" @ kingfisher64 - yea i saw thatone but i think it was for sata.. im on IDE - no sata devices connected - i think my drive or filesystem is defective - could i somway see if i still have a boot device ? This pc has one single drive IDE only .. (and a CD) .. The content of the drive is a bitt important - my personal PHP in /var/www / :(
<RandomCake> will have a look, but feeling like maybe I'll have to build from source and switch to a package once they're around :(
<hdhzero> die adobe, die!
<Fodi69> Where can I find up-to-date chromium dev or beta builds? (PPA or package)
<^Satan^> Just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, I have a problem with Synaptic... Keeps giving me the error "The value 'maverick-security' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources"
<^Satan^> No idea how to fix this
<^Satan^> checked the sources.list, there's no reference to maverick in it
<RandomCake> Fodi69: please stop repeating yourself!
<giannis> hello everyone
<Fodi69> but, as you see, i don't get any answer
<Fodi69> sorry
<^Satan^> Any ideas on what I can do?
<giannis> i have a problem with skype icon on ubuntu 11.10
<giannis> it doesnt appear on the notification area
<giannis> any soluyion?
<giannis> solution
<guntbert> !enter | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<worrow> I need some help.
<Fodi69> Where can I find up-to-date chromium dev or beta builds? (PPA or package)
<guntbert> worrow: please ask your question
<alakoo> worrow: just explain your problem and wait for help, no-one is likely to be your personal assistant
<guntbert> !repeat > Fodi69
<ubottu> Fodi69, please see my private message
<worrow> Doesn't matter what operating system it is for, I need a localized chat app much like the one from iphone called Local Chat Whats Good? Any ideas?
<antaras> giannis,  emfanizete monaxa otan einai anixto ..
<antaras> giannis,  otan to anigeis den sou emfanizete ??
<emmanuel06160> hello, one of my hard drives is seen as having capacity 160GB(149GiB) by ubuntu 10.04 (which the "correct" capacity) whereas it is seen as having capacity 151GB(141GiB) by ubuntu 11.10. What could cause ubuntu 11.10 (fdisk, gparted, et al.) to not see the correct disk size (as well as cylinder count)?
<alakoo> worrow: don't use iphone...do you know which protocol that is?
<_OskaR_ghost> help.. my ubuntu 10.04 32. stopps at a initramfs prompt after a Busybox 1.13.3 if i type Exiti get  "/init line 271: cant open /root/dev/console: no sutch file" @ kingfisher64 - yea i saw thatone but i think it was for sata.. im on IDE - no sata devices connected - i think my drive or filesystem is defective - could i somway see if i still have a boot device ? This pc has one single drive IDE only .. (and a CD) .. The content of the drive
<worrow> no idea. I know i create a user on it and it shows me a list of people who are closest to my geographical location for chat
<worrow> when I go to a new location, it shows closest from that location
<kingfisher64> _OskaR_ghost - i think you've got the wrong user. You keep mentioning sata, ide. Maybe you where talking to someone else?
<giannis> den emfanizetai pote
<Kre10s> hmmm. seems its not stalling, but rather... can't start X11
<worrow> mac has no existing application for what I a, looking for but it exists on ipod touch/ iphone
<Kre10s> the console session is working, but when I try to startx. it says no screens found.
<giannis> dhlagh ama to kleiseis apo to x apla eksafanizetai h lista me ta contacts
<giannis> kai telos
<testete> hi
<guntbert> !en | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<worrow> Any ideas on GPS based local chat?
<testete> can any one help me?
<alakoo> worrow: have you searched the apple store?
<testete> i have an sd card
<testete> there are my photos
<antaras> giannis otan to exeis anixto emfanizete to ikonidio  ??
<testete> but i cant open it
<worrow> alakoo, yes, it only exists for iphone/ ipod touch as mentioned before
<antaras> giannis,  den emfanizete katholou ??
<alakoo> worrow: http://en.softonic.com/s/local-network-chat:mac maybe this can help
<giannis> oxi
<giannis> exw dokimasei ta panta alla tpt
<guntbert> !gr | giannis antaras
<ubottu> giannis antaras: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Kre10s> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration... how should i go about mitigating this?
<worrow> alakoo,  sorry wasn't what I was looking for
<testete> when i open gparted the sd card can be schown
<alakoo> worrow: ok, then I'm off, don't have experience with apple software
<testete> but if i type df... it dont be show
<nancy--> how to ssh with a key?
<_OskaR_ghost> sorry kingfisher..
<worrow> crap
<dreamon> I am installing ubuntu 11.10
<worrow> is there a way to emulate android into vmware fusion?
<_OskaR_ghost> HELP.. my ubuntu 10.04 32. stopps at a initramfs prompt after a Busybox 1.13.3 if i type Exiti get  "/init line 271: cant open /root/dev/console: no sutch file" .. im on IDE - no sata devices connected - i think my drive or filesystem is defective - could i someway see if i still have a boot device ? This pc has one single drive IDE only .. (and a CD) .. The content of the drive is a bitt important - my personal PHP in /var/www / :(
<johntron> worrow: the dev tools for android used to include an emulator. not sure if they still do
<worrow> ok, what about IOS?
<johntron> same thing, but you'd need a mac for that
<^Satan^> Just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, I have a problem with Synaptic... Keeps giving me the error "The value 'maverick-security' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources". I have checked the sources.list, there is no reference to maverick in there at all. What do?
<wieso> escott: I found the solution !
<johntron> that one's called iPhone Simulator
<wieso> escott: u want to know? :)
<nishttal2> wouldd someone recommend a backup solution for Ubuntu
<itaylor57> !backup | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<worrow> I do have a mac, thats what I am running ubuntu 12.04 in
<nishttal2> itaylor57, i have seen that.. half of the recommendations are either too old (not maintained) or dont work
<dreamon> I want to install ubuntu 11.10 on ma pc already i have windows 7 and fedora 15 installed on ma PC
<dreamon> wat will happen @ grub ???
<dreamon> 1> it will add ubuntu grub so that i can use all 3 OS
<dreamon> or
<dreamon> 2> it will replace fedora grub then that will create  problem for me
<FloodBot1> dreamon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamon> i want to keep all 3 OS
<johntron> worrow: unfortunately, i think you'll need a mac. you might be able to rig together something with osx86, but
<k_5673> !bacula
<Fanshawe> Thanks all, screenshots are easier now.
<worrow> johntron, I am running a mac right now
<k_5673> !bacula-server
<_OskaR_ghost> HELP.. my ubuntu 10.04 32. stopps at a initramfs prompt after a Busybox 1.13.3 if i type Exiti get  "/init line 271: cant open /root/dev/console: no sutch file" .. im on IDE - no sata devices connected - i think my drive or filesystem is defective - could i someway see if i still have a boot device ? This pc has one single drive IDE only .. (and a CD) .. The content of the drive is a bitt important - my personal PHP in /var/www / :(
<johntron> worrow: ah, sorry read your last message wrong
<johntron> then yeah, just install Xcode
<johntron> appstore
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/883909/
<guntbert> _OskaR_ghost: please wait at least 10 minutes before repeating your question
<OerHeks> _OskaR_ghost, did you try this, bootdelay ??? >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10307755&postcount=29
<worrow> johntron,  thanks. Ubuntu runs uber fast on my macbook pro 2.8ghz with 8gb ram
<worrow> very very fast
<dagerik> Can I specify that find should only go two folder deep when recursively searching folders?
<johntron> worrow: sweet, i'm just waiting for things to stabilize on mbp 8.2
<_OskaR_ghost> OerHeks yes i did but found that it is for SATA that fails ...
<johntron> dual booting win7 & oneiric at home
<OerHeks> _OskaR_ghost, Sata or IDE, does not really make a difference.
<guntbert> dagerik: look for maxdepth in   man find
<_OskaR_ghost> OerHeks yes i did but found that it is for SATA that fails ... alsow i found that i cant get to the files it implies
<worrow> johntron, shouldn't be long, you have the i7 as well? mine is 13"
<johntron> yeah
<johntron> december 2011 model
<johntron> you too?
<johntron> i might just go for it
<johntron> i've been keeping an eye on the mactel wiki pages :P
<guntbert> !enter | johntron
<ubottu> johntron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<keri> hello I need to know how to use wine on ubuntu 10.10, i want to download yahoo messenger to webcam and type no voice
<_OskaR_ghost> OerHeks yes i did but found that it is for SATA that fails ... alsow i found that i cant get to the files it implies,. system has been rock stable for 2 years.. :(
<johntron> hah, thx ubottu
<itaylor57> dagerik, yes -maxdepth levels should work in find, look at man find
<worrow> min is dec 2011 model as well.
<worrow> I don't bother with dual-boot I just virtualize. Ram is cheap anyways.
<worrow> 8gb ram for under $50
<worrow> Just waiting for a significant drop for the 16gb package
<guntbert> worrow: please keep to ubuntu support - use #ubuntu-offtopic for all else
<johntron> worrow: i've got the 16gb, but i do webdev, and not having to fire up a vm to do certain things would be nice. i'm more familiar with ubuntu
<worrow> guntbert, I am on topic. we are discussing running ubuntu stuff on mac through the virtualization
<keri> i want to be able to use yahoo messenger my laptop which i run ubuntu 10. i just installed wine
<^Satan^> Just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, I have a problem with Synaptic... Keeps giving me the error "The value 'maverick-security' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources". I have checked the sources.list, there is no reference to maverick in there at all. What do? I have even tried removing and reinstalling Synaptic using apt-get, to no avail.
<worrow> johntash,  nice. Did you opt for the beta of 12.04?
<johntron> worrow: glad to know it's working though, thanks for the headsup. i tried 12.04 at home but ran into a USB compatibility issue
<guntbert> worrow: read your last statements, they have hothing to do with the topic
<worrow> guntbert,  do you have nothing better to do? I only mentioned like 2 or 3 things off topic. Not like I am flooding the channel.
<dreamon> I want to install ubuntu 11.10 on ma pc already i have windows 7 and fedora 15 installed on ma PC
<_OskaR_ghost> HELP.. my ubuntu 10.04 32. stopps at a initramfs prompt .. how do i list available drives ?
<dreamon> 	dreamon	wat will happen @ grub ???
<dreamon> 	dreamon	1> it will add ubuntu grub so that i can use all 3 OS
<dreamon> 	dreamon	or
<dreamon> 	dreamon	2> it will replace fedora grub then that will create problem for me
<FloodBot1> dreamon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamon> 	dreamon	i want to keep all 3 OS
<orionsonofneptun> dj army
<orionsonofneptun> dj army you here
<worrow> johntron, unfortunately I have not tested the usb portion. I will give an confirmation later
<johntron> worrow: cool. feel free to DM me
<anon42424> what is the license for AVI
<hydrox24> _OskaR_ghost: unfortunately, I am not knowledgable on initramfs but try typing 'help' for a list of commands
<Adworm> inbound
<worrow> johntron, I added to friends list.
<WilsonBradley> Anyone know how to resolve Hibernation option  not showing in Ubuntu?
<worrow> Next time I am on I'll update you direct. I have to head off for now
<worrow> later all. until next time
<keri> Can anyone help me
<_OskaR_ghost> hydrox24 i did and tried some of the comands that made sence to me IE. i tried a Dmesg .. it runs normaly and stopps (ends) after some usb device listings.
<guntbert> !ask | keri
<ubottu> keri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_OskaR_ghost> hydrox24 i did and tried some of the comands that made sence to me IE. i tried a Dmesg .. it runs normaly and stopps (ends) after some usb device listings. But how do i list up anny unmounted / mounted drives .. ?
<_OskaR_ghost> and then try to mount..& boot ...
<keri> i installed wine I want to get yahoo messenger. How does wine work?
<_OskaR_ghost> is there some KEY i could hold down at poweron to get to a GRUB.. maby ?
<pdq> keri, pidgin supports yahoo/googlechat/msn, why not use that native app?
<vlt> keri: Maybe you have certain reasons to need Yahoo msgr, but I would go with the onboard tools Ubuntu ships with.
<keri> i want to use my webcam and pidgin don't do that
<vlt> keri: I doubt that something running in wine will.
<WilsonBradley> Yahoo messenger? Blaaa... :-O
<hydrox24> _OskaR_ghost: unfortunately there seems to be very little detail about it online, and I have never encountered the problem personally.
<_OskaR_ghost> me too hydrox24
<keri> what is onboard tools ubuntu ships
<WilsonBradley> I saw a webcam plug in for Pidgin
<OerHeks> _OskaR_ghost, yes, hold shift @ boot to enter the grubmenu
<hydrox24> _OskaR_ghost: run: blkid
<_OskaR_ghost> ok il retry that.. thx OerHeks
<hydrox24> _OskaR_ghost: that will list recognized device UUIDs
<keri> wilsonBradley how do i get plug for pidgin
<_OskaR_ghost> like this "run: blkid"  or just "blkid" ?
<hydrox24> _OskaR_ghost: just "blkid"
<_OskaR_ghost> ok brb..
<hydrox24> keri: what laptop do you have? full name please.
<bastidrazor> hydrox24: _OskaR_ghost you need sudo with blkid: 'sudo blkid'
<hydrox24> bastidrazor: he's working in ash (initramfs/busybox) I don't think it needs sudo
<keri> dell inspiron 15
<phil__> Hey All!
<_OskaR_ghost> hydrox24 that lists as it should . ext4 and swapp  (two lines)
<bastidrazor> hydrox24: i did not read up. you are correct.
<sungsam> hi all!
<_OskaR_ghost> holding shift at boot gives nada.. (ends in same initramfs..)
<mylisto23> for some reason my installation isn't loading..
<mylisto23> I had this problem yesterday and used the 10.04 disk and used the rescue mode to reinstall the grub boot loader
<_OskaR_ghost> is there some way to check the ext4 that is the boot ...
<keri> hydrox24: dell inspiron 15
<sungsam> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed on pendrive and all of the sudden, when I want to start firefox, it says that firefox is already running, but there's no firefox process when I type "top" in the terminal. Any idea?
<keri> i have no clue how to get your name to highlight
<hydrox24> _OskaR_ghost: youll need to boot from a liveCD and repair the relevant partitions using fsck I think
<hydrox24> keri: I am looking now, sorry.
<mylisto23> my laptop had a hard shut down today (power ran out)...and when I try to reinstall the grub boot loader this time it doesn't work
<mylisto23> what the heck can I do?
<keri> ok ty
<_OskaR_ghost> thx hydrox24 - il do that - and see .
<hydrox24> sungsam: try this command "ps -U (username goes here) | grep firefox"
<hydrox24> mylisto23: do you mean boot up or reinstall?
<mylisto23> I reinstalled the boot loader
<sungsam> hydrox24 it doesn't return anything...
<TheMouldyMarsBar> Anyone having a problem?
<mylisto23> hydrox24: how can I diagnose why my ubuntu intallation isn't loading?
<kaspir> could somebody tell me how to get rid of a 2nd pannel behind the one for unity
<sungsam> hydrox24: it doesn't return anything...
<hydrox24> sungsam: just type "killall firefox" and then try, probably won't work. seem like you may need to report a firefox bug.
<kaspir> somebody help me with a pannel issue plz
<mylisto23> anyone?
<soreau> kaspir: no one can help if you don't explain the issue
<soreau> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mylisto23> how can I diagnose why my ubuntu intallation isn't loading?  I already fixed it once by reloading the grub bootloader yesterday...
<sungsam> hydrox24: and it didn't. Unfortunately dmesg returns alot of ext2 bad entries...
<kaspir> i have a 2 pannels running somehow. I can see the 2nd one through the 1st one. I want to know how to get rid of it
<hydrox24> sungsam: looks like you need to boot a liveCD and run fsck :(
<sungsam> hydrox24: could you please tell me, if there's a way to get my bookmarks, before I reinstall firefox?
<hydrox24> kaspir: try logging out and logging in again.
<zenith> how can i gwt kicked from this channel?
<Fyodorovna> kaspir, run killall "panel name" in the terminal
<sungsam> hydrox24: does it fix problems, or just detects it?
<kaspir> I have. It's there everytime. It has the window commands like close and maximize
<soreau> sungsam: bookmarks and other user data will probably not be erased since it exists in $HOME
<zenith> lol who expelled me?
<sungsam> is it the same with pendrive installation?
<Fyodorovna> kaspir, might it help to know what it is do you think?
<zenith> oh yeah, fast way to get kicked
<zenith> i have linux mint
<zenith> and it rocks
<zenith> ubuntu is gonna die
<soreau> sungsam: unless you use apt-get --purge
<FloodBot1> zenith: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaspir> I have no idea what it is. the window commands are there and two options but i cant read it
<zenith> i tell you
<zenith> linux mint rocks
<sungsam> hydrox24: so after apt-get remove it will be kept?
<zenith> kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick meeeeeee
<dracnoc> sungsam: go into your .mozilla folder, find the default folder, and in there should be a bookmarks backup folder. pick the .json file with the newest date on the end of the filename. Copy that somewhere safe.
<zenith> linux mit
<zenith> debian
<zenith> linux mint
<zenith> caca
<zenith> hola
<sungsam> dracnoc good idea, ty
<dracnoc> sungsam: yw
<hydrox24> sungsam: I would backup your .mozilla directory
<hydrox24> sungsam: that will contain your bookmarks, more specifically, in a file like: "/home/username/.mozilla/firefox/plsr5qoj.default/bookmarks.html"
<calico> lmde is still buggy...
<sungsam> thx!
<bdu> bdu
<Reidwan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/883971/
<mylisto23> how can I diagnose why my ubuntu intallation isn't loading?  I already fixed it once by reloading the grub bootloader yesterday...
<OerHeks> Reidwan, not funny, join @Ubuntu-offtopic for that
<nancy--> i just sudo apt-get apache2          . did i installed php and mysql too and how to start these. with httpd?
<Fyodorovna> bootinfo | mylisto23
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | mylisto23
<ubottu> mylisto23: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<mylisto23> someone needs to ban Rey_Ivan_Davorji
<WilsonBradley> I hear this annoying sound everytime my cursor shows information.. does anyone know what that sound file is called?
<mylisto23> Rey_Ivan_Davorji: you're a racist moron
<mylisto23> he's sending me racist pm's...someone please ban him
<nancy--> i just sudo apt-get apache2          . did i installed php and mysql too and how to start these. with httpd?
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, if they are PMing you show it to #ubuntu-ops
<MonkeyDust> mylisto23  type /ignore Rey_Ivan_Davorji
<OerHeks> mylisto23, make a screenshot & join #Ubuntu-ops
<dracnoc> sclear
<mylisto23> how do you make a screenshot on windows..I forget
<totesmuhgoats> mylisto23: prnt screen button
<Fyodorovna> !pm | Rey_Ivan_Davorji
<totesmuhgoats> then paste it somewhere
<ubottu> Rey_Ivan_Davorji: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mylisto23> where are the images located on teh copmputer?
<totesmuhgoats> mylisto23: you're in #ubuntu, you know that right?
<mylisto23> totesmuhgoats: I realize that
<totesmuhgoats> mylisto23: so are you asking about desktop windows? or the windows OS?
<nancy--> i just sudo apt-get apache2          . did i installed php and mysql too and how to start these. with httpd?
<bencahill> hey guys, can you recommend a youtube player (not youtube.com) that can stream (e.g. seek w/o caching)?
<klimnan> hey does anyone here know if it is possible to create a FTP server on ubuntu that I can acess from anywhere?
<totesmuhgoats> in windows the OS hit prnt scren on the keyboard for the whole screen, alt+prntscreen for the current window
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, Do you have a wubi install?
<totesmuhgoats> the image will be copied to the clipboard
<soreau> nancy--: when you install a service such as apache, it automatically starts it immediately and every time you boot
<mylisto23> fyodorovna: whats wubi...I forget?
<klimnan> hey does anyone here know if it is possible to create a FTP server on ubuntu that I can acess from anywhere?
<mylisto23> is that a windows boot loader?
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, A ubuntu install from Windows.
<totesmuhgoats> in linux you need a tool for it, i think every flavor of ubuntu ships with a screenshot utility
<soreau> ! wubi | mylisto23
<ubottu> mylisto23: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<mylisto23> fyodorovna: nope..it was an install from a dvd
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, run the bootscript the bot mentioned and pastebin the reults.txt.
<mylisto23> what bootscript?
<OerHeks> klimnan, use Samba
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | mylisto23
<ubottu> mylisto23: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, ^^^^
<OerHeks> klimnan, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<klimnan> OerHeks, Will Samba allow me to upload/download data to the FTP server from anywhere?
<klimnan> OerHerks, like outside my LAN
<nancy--> soreau,  is php and mysql also installed and act the same way?
<zykotick9> klimnan: (i've already set you to /ignore so don't reply to me) but ssh/sftp makes a lot more sense then ftp.  and samba, don't get me started.
<soreau> nancy--: If it's a service, it should already auto-run. Check the output of 'ps ax' or 'top'
<OerHeks> klimnan, maybe vsftpd is a better idea https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<MonkeyDust> klimnan  ftp does not go over samba
<klimnan> OerHeks, MonkeyDust, how would I go about setting up a ssh/sftp that I could access from anywhere? Would vsftpd work for that?
<MonkeyDust> !ftp| klimnan
<ubottu> klimnan: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<MonkeyDust> hm
<totesmuhgoats> OerHeks: openssh will do an sftp server
<nancy--> how do i know my machines internet ip by command line?
<totesmuhgoats> i think ubuntu automatically sets up ssh if you install openssh-server
<tehnef> what totesmuhgoats says is true
<MonkeyDust> nancy--  try curl ifconfig.me
<tehnef> klimnan: sftp is basically just a shell around scp that behaves like ftp. scp is file copying over SSH.
<emmanuel06160> any idea why fdisk -l would show correct disk size in 10.04 and incorrect (smaller) in 11.10? and why gparted would show an extra piece of disk on 10.04 that is not seen on 11.10?
<klimnan> tehnef, MonkeyDust, okay - btw, can I create this sftp server on the desktop version of ubuntu? or will i need the server edition?
<MonkeyDust> klimnan  try tasksel (task select)
<Kull> All of a sudden video does not work on my system.  I get a black screen, audio only. WTF?
<Kull> Anyone else?
<Kull> totem, mplayer, vlc all the same
<mylisto23> fyodorovna: how can I run that script from a Livecd?  ie how can I download the script?
<mylisto23> haha
<mylisto23> never midn
<mylisto23> mind
<zykotick9> Kull: try changing the VO in mplayer as a test - "mplayer -vo x11 file.foo" also test ".. -vo xv .."
<Kull> zykotick9: that works, and so does fbdev drivers... so what's teh source of the problem?
<zykotick9> Kull: x11 works?  try gl
<Kull> gl works with massive stutter
<zykotick9> Kull: what graphics cards to you have
<Kull> Integrated intel
<Kull> Just stopped working, I havent even reboot in weeks.
<nancy--> how to install mysql after i have installed apache2 and php5 ?
<Kull> nancy--: apt-get nistall mysql-server
<nancy--> thx
<Kull> install*
<zykotick9> Kull: ok.  well, drivers "shouldn't" be an issue, but i don't really have any suggestions (x11 sucks with fullscreen usually), xv is usually the problem, and gl or gl2 would probably be ideal
<Kull> zykotick9: xv does not work, x11 does
<zykotick9> Kull: ya, that's not uncommon
<Kull> zykotick9: what is uncommon is for my damn system to stop working for no apparent reason.
<escott> Kull, earlier wieso claimed that this was caused by setting the contrast setting in totem at its lowest level.
<zykotick9> Kull: with ubuntu, that's common to ;)
<Kull> escott: I dont even use totem.
<jn__> One of those silly questions, anyone have code for .bashrc to colour password prompt? :P
<zykotick9> jn__: i highly doubt that's an option/possible
<jn__> hehe okay
<soaringsky> jn__: just google it
<zykotick9> !google > soaringsky
<ubottu> soaringsky, please see my private message
<nancy--> Kull,  how to give ftp access to /var/www folder ?
<soaringsky> jn__: definitely possible
<escott> Kull, he claimed it was a cross application setting of some kind, i assumed it was an nvidia driver issue and left it at that
<Kull> nancy--: read the documentation that comes with the software.  Read the man pages.  If you dont know how to set up a server then maybe you should let someone else do it for you or read the documentgation, which clearly explains it -- much better than I could.
<soaringsky> jn__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614743
<nancy--> Kull,  ya. iam doing it to understand it. i need to installed an ftp server. how to do that?
<zykotick9> nancy--: FTP MUST DIE!  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Kull> nancy--: please read the documentation on apt-get or aptitude.  You need to learn how to install packages...
<Kull> nancy--: in a terminal, type  man apt-get
<nancy--> k
<jn__> <soaringsky> ill look at it thanks!
<nancy--> zykotick9,  i shud use sftp?
<nancy--> Kull,  zykotick9  iam doing it to understand it. i need to installed an ftp server. how to do that?
<zykotick9> nancy--: it's a MUCH better option
<khedrub> Hi, had the foolish idea to dist-upgrade after changing the paths in the sources-list from maverick to oneiric. Now I am stuck here: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-client-5.1_5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<khedrub>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/perror', which is also in package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.61-0ubuntu0.10.10.1
<zykotick9> nancy--: if you "need" ftp then you need it - but it's really something that should be deprecated in this day and ago
<nancy--> zykotick9,  so ftp is depricated?
<escott> nancy--, its an insecure and poorly behaved protocol. dont use it unless you have to
<soaringsky> nancy--: its not depreciated, but its insecure and moody
<vas01> Hey, everyone. Quick question. Was is the difference between /path/to/directory/ and ./path/to/directory/
<vas01> What is*
<nancy--> soaringsky,  sftp is fine.? how to install it?
<Kull> nancy--: do you not know how to install packages?
<MonkeyDust> vas01  . is the current directory
<khedrub> vas01 ./ starts from your current path, while / starts at root
<Kull> The same way you install anything, nancy--
<Kull> apt-get install name_of_package
<soaringsky> !sftp | nancy--
<escott> !find /usr/bin/sftp
<ubottu> nancy--: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/sftp found in openssh-client
<soaringsky> nancy--: sftp is based in ssh
<vas01> MonkeyDust: Thanks.
<vas01> khedrub: Thanks
<nancy--> i already have ssh
<soaringsky> !sshd | nancy--
<ubottu> nancy--: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<mylisto23> fyodorovna: here is the output of that script pastebin.com/nsJXWMyw
<mylisto23> fyodorovna: here is the output of that script www.pastebin.com/nsJXWMyw
<khedrub>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/perror', which is also in package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.61-0ubuntu0.10.10.1. Any ideas?
<nancy--> i already have ssh
<zykotick9> soaringsky: s/sftp is based/sftp is/ ;)
<nancy--> how to install sftp ?
<zykotick9> nancy--: "sudo apt-get install ssh" is one way
<nancy--> i already have ssh...
<zykotick9> nancy--: they you have sftp ;)
<soaringsky> nancy--: sftp runs over ssh. you need to have an ssh server setup, see above message
<nancy--> but how to make that ftp. i mean
<zykotick9> nancy--: it can't be ftp, only sftp
<nancy--> soaringsky, zykotick9  oh ok.
<ixiaqla> Hello. I want my laptop to use its VPN connection as soon as a network connection materializes. I have checked "connect automatically" on my VPN conf page in nm-connection-editor, but it doesn't actually connect automatically. How do I fix that?
<nancy--> soaringsky, zykotick9  what do i need to share the /var/www folder as on sftp acces with a username and password. how do i setup that?
<zykotick9> nancy--: if you "need" ftp install a ftp server, and good luck ;)
<nancy--> zykotick9,  command ?
<soaringsky> nancy--: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604169
<MonkeyDust> nancy--  read this, it says 10.04, but i guess it's still valid https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<zykotick9> nancy--: ;) sorry i'm not making any ftp suggestions.  (PS i used to use proftpd)
<Shojo> so hyphen means dash?
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, looks as if it should boot how are you reloading the bootloader?
<nate_h> if I mirror a site to a local bo
<nate_h> x
<nate_h> how do I get my machines to trust it?
<nate_h> is it the same key as before?
<MonkeyDust> local box?
<FloodBot1> nate_h: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nate_h> MonkeyDust, a local repo inside my network,
<mylisto23> fyodorovna: what do you mean?
<frisx> dash mean to run fast or a small amount of something :)
<nate_h> do i have to resign it?
<helo> i did it for you
<nancy--> thx guys
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, you said you had a boot problem yesterday and fixed it. Are ever running sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<mylisto23> not sure
<mylisto23> I just used "reinstall grub boot loader" in the rescue options of the installation dvd
<CFHowlett> knock knock!  I need to place an image in gimp precisely.  Can you tell me the keyboard sequence?  I don't see it anywhere...
<MonkeyDust> CFHowlett  zoom in and use the arrow keys
<CFHowlett> MonkeyDust   thank you.
<AcidRain> is there no tutorial to setup a shoutcast server on ubuntu in 2012? all shoutcast versions are outdated
<netbus> evening
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, when you reload grub always run in the installed desktop terminal sud update-grub.
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, Doh sudo update-grub
<emmanuel06160> reason of seing shrunk drive might be some feature called HPA (sudo hdparm -N /dev/sda: /dev/sda: max sectors   = 295231450/312581808, HPA is enabled) needs further investigation... and why it is enabled on 11.10 and not enabled on 10.04
<nate_h> isn't there a way to just tell apt you don't want to use gpg?
<mylisto23> fyodorovna: so are you saying to use terminal in the live cd?
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, here is the grub wiki with three methods of reloading grub to the mbr the chroot is most commonly used  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, read the post, is the live a install?
<mylisto23> what do you mean?
<Fyodorovna> mylisto23, you only run the upodate-grub in a installed ubuntu in the OS in the terminal.
<n3glv> hi all
<n3glv> looking to run this at boot http://pastebin.ca/2128248
<n3glv> any comments on how/where to implement it?
<Jordan_U> mylisto23: What currently happens when you try to boot?
<Fyodorovna> Jordan_U, here is mylisto23's boot script  http://pastebin.com/nsJXWMyw
<astro5> I am trying to get wi-fi working on a new Asus Aspire One 722 Netbook, I downloaded updates and it downloaded the bcmwl package...does anyone know how i get it working?
<Gorkyman> my keyboard sometimes just stop to work in browsers
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| astro5
<ubottu> astro5: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> Fyodorovna: I've already seen it, but thank you.
<Gorkyman> firefox, opera... all the same... can't type anything in
<Gorkyman> anyonw with the idea why this might happen ?
<hydrox24> AcidRain: Closest I could find to 2012: http://isaraffee.wordpress.com/2011/08/06/setting-up-shoutcast-server-on-natty-narwhal-ubuntu-11-04/
<WilsonBradley> Can anyone tell me how to enable the Hibernate option in Ubuntu? I resized swap file bigger than ram. But not seeing the option
<MonkeyDust> WilsonBradley  System Settings - Power
<WilsonBradley> wish it was that easy
<resno> add-apt-repository does command not found... is that usual? what am i missing?
<trism> WilsonBradley: are you on 12.04?
<WilsonBradley> yup
<danny> hello how can i remove all gnome3 settings i went to alt tab and it gave me 3 choices and i chose one that freezes up my desktop and i would like erase all gnome 3 data would this comand work "sudo apt-get purge- gnome-shell"
<trism> WilsonBradley: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-modify-policykit-to-allow-hibernation-in-upower , but further 12.04 questions in #ubuntu+1
<AcidRain> how can i find out what processes are using a certain port?
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  lsof something
<WilsonBradley> ok let me check
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  try lsof -i
<eter> hi, what should i care about using tor network. actually i use aurora tor browser and i know there are some internet futures not compatibile with tor such as flash or something, but i trust the "tor browser" is configured to not use those. what i wonder is if there are some other aspects i should take care of if i don't want incur other users?
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  or try lsof -o|less
<hawthoerne> hello
<hawthoerne> does anyone have any experience with wubi
<pediciniaf> wubi is pretty nice. it takes care of the entire installation for you. hawthoerne
<hawthoerne> i have experience with linux, but i don't want to have to make seperate partitions
<mylisto23> jordan_u: nothing happens..it just sits there
<hawthoerne> i'm afraid of it breaking my windows install
<pediciniaf> hawthoerne. wubi is the way to go
<AcidRain> error opening client socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!
<escott> hawthoerne, if your system is powerful enough try a virtual machine
<AcidRain> there is indeed no other process using port 8000
<hawthoerne> does it work for 64 bit because i have 6gb of ram
<resno> i am trying to add java support but add-apt-repository isnt working
<pediciniaf> it does not interfere with the windows install. hawthoerne
<pediciniaf> yes
<Jordan_U> mylisto23: If nothing happened when you pressed the power button on your computer then you have a hardware problem.
<hawthoerne> brb
<mylisto23> jordan_u: it turns on...goes past the dell screen..then it just sits there with a blank screen
<Jordan_U> mylisto23: OK. Does the same thing happen if you hold shift at boot?
<mylisto23> sorry
<mylisto23> gotta go..
<mylisto23> emergency
<mylisto23> talk soon..thanks..will be back later
<resno> i am trying to add java support but add-apt-repository isnt working
<hawthoerne> back
<mylisto23> jordan_u: thanks!  when I hold shift it works!
<mylisto23> it shows the different options (ubuntu, recover, etc)
<Jordan_U> mylisto23: You're welcome. That means though that the problem was probably after grub, and so the main Ubuntu entry will likely fail (but the recovery entry should at least give you more detailed output).
<OerHeks> !java | resno
<ubottu> resno: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wieso> escott: did u get my message?
<amaurea> After an upgrade, /dev/dsp no longer exists. I have a program that needs /dev/dsp. How do I get it back?
<escott> wieso, yes
<wieso> escott: strange, no?
<escott> wieso, if thats what it was then xv must have some global settings.
<scientes> my UID is 499, and its showing "guest" instead of my user's name
<scientes> what a bunch of shit software
<wieso> escott: ... and indeed, changing contrast in totem changes contrast in VLC !!! <= I try this out atm
<Konata> I made the very horrible mistake of installing 11.10
<Konata> is it possible at all to just use a normal desktop
<Konata> *desktop interface
<hawthoerne> can i uninstall ubuntu once i install it with wubi
<wieso> anyway, thanks for your help escott ...
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, yeah.
<hawthoerne> ok good
<hawthoerne> how much space does it take, i forgot
<hawthoerne> i have 400 gb free
<Konata> would it be wise to just install 10.04 LTS?
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, up to 30 gigs.
<Fyodorovna> 30 gig limit.
<hawthoerne> ok
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, you have a recovery or install disc for windows?
<hawthoerne> and the user data goes into that limit too?
<hawthoerne> i have a recovery partition
<wxr> hi, how do you use git for source forge? git checkout git://PROJECTNAME.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/PROJECTNAME/REPONAME ?
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, the os and user yes as far as data, yes. I ask about the recovery as it is used for repair including reloading the mbr if needed.
<hawthoerne> so long as it doesn't mess with the recovery partition i should have one
<wxr> please, I got mind aids just thinking of how to solve this
<wxr> tried everything
<wxr> injecting code into the git, run it from terminal, run on windows, everything,
<itaylor57> wxr, you will probably get a better answer in #git
<rjman> in 11.10, is it possible to have a separate wallpaper for each virtual desktop?
 * wxr begs like a true $0.2 begger
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, you should have one, you can burn one in backup in W7. Wubi should not mess with the mbr, but is known to on occasion if a grub update happens, not supposed to but once in a while we see them here.
<gebbione> hi ,anything in linux that allows to manage music on the iphone?
<wxr> I can't talk on #git
<itaylor57> gebbione, no
<itaylor57> !register | wxr
<ubottu> wxr: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wxr> nvm
<hawthoerne> Fyodorovna, that'll be like 10 dvds
<hawthoerne> it backs up everything on the computer at the time
<hawthoerne> not just the os
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, no a recovery abouy 125mb not a full backup
<hawthoerne> oh really?
<Fyodorovna> yes
<hawthoerne> i'll do that
<hawthoerne> forgive me for forgetting everything i learned in my computer repair classes but how do i do that lol
<Draconicus> Hmm. I never got a PM
<Ampix0> Just installed Ubuntu Server. shell says "tty1" it isn't an open shell. I can type but it doesn't do anything
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, in W7 recovery in the top left is a list of apps the full image and a make a recovery
<Mike9863> My ideal interface includes a dock and/or panel, however I am not a fan of GNOME Shell or Unity. Does anyone have any recommendations for a panel that has theme management and applets/plugins?
<hawthoerne> Fyodorovna, i'm looking at the toshiba website and it says there's a recovery program that i can find by searching the start menu
<Therion87> XFCE
<Therion87> Cinnamon
<Therion87> MATE
<hawthoerne> omg 5 dvds
<hawthoerne> oh well
<Therion87> 5 DVDs for what?
<hawthoerne> i want to keep most of the bloatware so i have to do this recovery
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, yes back up or recovery same thing basically, type it in search go there a s a admin, or it will prompt for the password.  I assume you run in a limited account.
<tanath> why is it impossible to completely get rid of unity and bluetooth?
<hawthoerne> Therion87, recovery disks
<Therion87> How much data you have? Back up to an external HDD?
<Therion87> Are you backing up programs too?
<hawthoerne> my external hdd is finicky
<Fyodorovna> tanath, It is not really advised to remove unity, it is rather small anyway.
<tanath> Fyodorovna, why?
<hawthoerne> i use the thing where it asks you if you want to allow programs admin permission
<hawthoerne> i forgot what its called
<tanath> Fyodorovna, i don't want it and have no intention of ever using it. i want it gone. i also don't have bluetooth and want to get rid of that too, but removing one requires installation of the other
<hawthoerne> its been over a year since that class
<Fyodorovna> tanath, kind of intertwined with compiz as a plugin and part of gnome 3
<Lordveda> Guys I have used Win98 fdisk and format utilities which has changed the external appearance of the partition table which was created by parted, the question is how to return the partition to its original state?
<tanath> Fyodorovna, not going to enable unity plugin in compiz
<Fyodorovna> tanath, what desktop are you using?
<tanath> Fyodorovna, xfce
<Fyodorovna> tanath, cool good desktop.
<tanath> Fyodorovna, and gnome as backup if needed...
<tanath> Fyodorovna, so call me ocd if you want, but i don't see a good reason why removal of unity/bluetooth would require installation of the other. that should be fixed
<Fyodorovna> tanath, not sure myself, make a clone of the OS is probably best really.
<tanath> Fyodorovna, so compiz has a unity plugin... doesn't mean it's being used. and if there's no unity, the plugin should simply be unusable
<tanath> Fyodorovna, seriously? you think making and maintaining my own distro is the best solution, rather than fixing an otherwise decent existing distro?
<tanath> Fyodorovna, i don't have time for that...
<Ampix0> Just installed ubuntu server. it says "Server tty1" and then it's blank, no shell
<Fyodorovna> tanath, I never told you to use the unity plugin. Do what you want I can't help.
<tanath> Fyodorovna, ubuntu is becoming more and more difficult to customize. it's sad
<zivester> is dd the best way to make DVD backups (including copy protected DVDs)?
<tanath> Fyodorovna, huh? i never implied you did...
<AcidRain> how do i determine which interface sound for rythmbox is using?
<wieso> Q: Two users login into the same account (both are far away). User1 wants to show in life user2 what he types. How can this be done?
<tanath> zivester, not really. some copy protection will fail if you use dd
<EvilResistance> wieso, perhaps using 'screen', but i'm not entirely sure how you'd do that
<AcidRain> bots
<wieso> EvilResistance: screen is a commandline prog?
<Jordan_U> zivester: If you're only going to be playing the DVD backup from Ubuntu, or with another player that uses DECSS anyway, then yes. For the odd DRM which creates virtual scratches (Purposefully incorrect checksums on some blocks) you'll want to use GNU ddrescue (which is *not* the same as the dd_rescue script).
<EvilResistance> wieso, yes, if you want GUI, i dont think you can, unless you're using a screen-sharing program or something
<Tunix2> How do you guys feel about Lubuntu? I am using Xubuntu now but it has a few issues I really dont like
<wieso> EvilResistance: no, I want terminal
<EvilResistance> Tunix2, you might ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> zivester: And there's no downside to using GNU ddrecue for non DRM'd dvds either.
<EvilResistance> wieso, then `screen` might be what you're looking for
<AcidRain> can anyone tell me how to determine sound interface?
<wieso> EvilResistance: thx
<Tunix2> EvilResistance, will do
<Guest78476> Hello! Would it be rude of me to barge in here and ask a question?
<Guest78476> (sorry about the guest nickname)
<SunGlyph> Guest78476: Ask away?
<cowslammer> how do i geta grub  menu when booting (10.4)
<nitinab> Guest78476: thats why this room is for :)
<zivester> Jordan_U, tanath: thanks... so ddrescue will give me a direct clone of whatever DVD I have .. sounds like exactly what i need
<zivester> is it just this simple? `ddrescue -n -b 2048 /dev/dvd dvd.iso /tmp/dvd.log` ?
<Guest78476> So basically, a laptop I am working on for a friend recently had its paging file corrupted, and I want to go into it and salvage some files
<Guest78476> (the laptop uses windows XP)
<Guest78476> I booted the laptop into Ubuntu with a USB drive
<Guest78476> but I can't find/access the native hard drive
<AcidRain> how to determine which audio interface rythmbox is using?
<cowslammer> how do i geta grub  menu when booting (10.4)
<zivester> shift
<Fyodorovna> Guest78476, nothing there not in the OS.
<Guest78476> I was wondering how I could go about mounting the native hard drive, and recovering some files without having to format it over
<Guest78476> I see a hard drive called casper -rw but I don't think that is the native drive is it?
<nitinab> cowslammer: try the shift key or the arrow keys .... while the computer starts to boot, you may also try increasing the countdown time in the grub config
<AcidRain> how to determine which audio interface rythmbox is using?
<Guest78476> so tl;dr how do I mount a hard drive that has windows on it, even if it's paging file is corrupted?
<FastPutty> hi guys, my server has been under DOS attack and they are using bandwith method attack. My server stoped responding, is there anyway to sovle this issue?
<FastPutty> its a DDOS*
<FastPutty> they are triyn to reach my port with more than my limit bandwith,
<nitinab> Guest78476: from the live usb in nautilus file browser you should get the hard disk , ready to mount, i am guessing you aren't getting anything
<Fyodorovna> Guest78476, what files do you think are in the paging file?
<ubntu> hello
<luisr> hello everybody i have a quick ? how can i add a notification sound when i connect my laptop to a network
<nitinab> Fyodorovna: i think he mean the paging files are corrupted but he wants to salvage other files from the disk
<Guest78476> The file that is either corrupted or missing is ntfs.sys fyodorovna
<markus280> hey guys !!
<Guest78476> I see a hard drive called casper-rw, but thats about it
<ubntu> hello, can someone help me?
<Guest78476> I cant find any other hard drives
<markus280> can anyone help me with a gnome terminal mod !!  i want to set gnome terminal default to open maximized
<ubntu> too much people need help with noone to ask
<hawthoerne> my flash drive is .6 gb too small to become recovery media
<markus280> iknow you can do gnome-terminal --maximize but this wont open all terminals by default to open maximized
<ry> i can attempt to answer if you have a question ubntu
<ry> =)
#ubuntu 2012-03-15
<ubntu> thanks!
<ry> hawthoerne, i hate when that kind of thing happens
<luisr> hello everybody i have a quick ? how can i add a notification sound when i connect my laptop to a network
<markus280> any experts on gnome terminal  ?
<Fyodorovna> Guest78476, here is a MS repair of ntfs.sys http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822800
<ry> like 730mb iso's when cds are 700mb !!
<hawthoerne> windows is too darn big lol
<nitinab> markus280: u can set that up using window matching plugin in ccsm
<WilsonBradley> Hello world...
<ubntu> ry I'm trying to install the proprietary drivers i need but it wont work
<WilsonBradley> IM very happy with Ubuntu 12,04 these days
<ry> which drivers?
<alien2050> weird problem I'm having... in unity (and gnome-shell), evince PDF files contain invisible fonts... I have looked through google, but can't find why... it was fine until I played with ccsm settings, or maybe something else, not sure
<hawthoerne> i think i'm gonna use a virtual machine for ubuntu
<Guest78476> thanks fyodorovna!
<ubntu> the ati/amd proptietary graphics driver
<veiga> hello lads, does anyone know how to fix a issue with the update manager? it doesn't open when I click on it
<Tunix2> Where can I locate the netinstall image? I just want a barebones install for openbox
<szal> !ati | ubntu
<ubottu> ubntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<alien2050> any pdf has the issue, I can copy/paste the text (eve though invisible) fine... anyone has seen this before ?
<ubntu> it keeps telling me to look at the log file
<WilsonBradley> I think you can apt-get for update manager
<Tunix2>  I only see alternative, netbook, server, and desktop
<nitinab> veiga: open the terminal and run update-manager
<alien2050> okluar, xpdf, evince, all have the same issue.... it's really weird....
<szal> ubntu: then look at the log file
<Mike9863> I'm trying to run gnome-panel but when I do I get this error: The program 'gnome-panel' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel" Though when I try to run the apt-get install command it tells me its at its latest version already.
<ubntu> i dont even know what the hell a log file is
<ubntu> im a total linux noob
<hawthoerne> a log file is when the system logs information in a text file
<nitinab> Mike9863: try removing it completely by "sudo apt-get purge gnome-panel" and then installing it
<CFHowlett> Mike9863   might want to try purging/reinstalling: sudo apt-get remove purge gnome-panel && apt-get install gnome-panel
<relateable> I had my semi transparent terminal maximized and my screen dimmed out in gnome.. the background was lighter and it looked really cool.
<veiga> hello lads, does anyone know how to fix a issue with the update manager? it doesn't open when I click on it
<nitinab> veiga: did you try running it from the command prompt ?
<Mike9863> nitinab: That worked. Thanks.
<veiga> nitinab how can I do that?
<ry> ubntu, the proprietary amd/ati drivers should work pretty well
<ubntu> i cant find my video card in this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<ubntu> does that mean im screwed?
<ry> if you paste the error messages and possibly the logs it mentions on www.pastebin.com or something one of us can take a look
<ry> which card do you have?
<ubntu> ati amd 6600 HD
<veiga> nitinab: how can I do that?
<nitinab> veiga: open the terminal and type update-manager
<motherbrain> does anybody know what supported arch's grub can run on? Basically I am wondering if it can be used as a bootloader for mips , arm, blackfin, microblaze ,...etc archs or is it just for x86/64
<ry> what version of ubuntu?
<ubntu> amd radeon hd 6600m seties
<ry> is this a laptop?
<ry> i guess so
<ubntu> yes a laptop running ubuntu 10.10
<ubntu> 11.10
<azmodeus> hi everybody...
<CFHowlett> azmodeus   greetings
<Mike9863> I'm trying to right click the gnome-panel but it's not working. I tried alt + right click too and that didn't work either.
<ry> i've gotten a ton of random ati cards working easily under different flavors of linux, infact i've never had one that didnt work one way or another
<ry> so dont worry, it's just a matter of getting the right combo
<ry> your card will work
<azmodeus> can somebody try to explain me how is that ... trying to install drivers the system says me that I haven't the permissions???
<veiga> nitinab: it says: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly
<ry> show us the errors you are getting
<trism> Mike9863: try alt+super+right click
<ry> azend, sudo su
<ubntu> glad to here
<Mike9863> trism: That's it. Thanks.
<CFHowlett> azmodeus   sudo -i
<ry> azmodeus, **  sudo
<ry> =x
<luisr> hello everybody i have a quick ? how can i add a notification sound when i connect my laptop to a network
<azmodeus> hmmm... it doesn't work... well, the problem is that I don't know how to install drivers from terminal! =(
<veiga> nitinab: I've got the Ubuntu Precise 12.04 version
<nitinab> veiga: try restarting the x
<CFHowlett> veiga   ask in #ubuntu-+1 for precise support
<luisr> anybody
<astro5> ok, i've been reading wifi documentation for like 45 minutes and i cant figure out my problem...
<nitinab> veiga: or you could just reboot and see if the problem persists
<ubntu> ry how do i show you a screen shot?
<veiga> I am afraid to say but I have restarted my laptop a few times...
<ry> copy/paste to pastebin.com
<azmodeus> I think the problem is that jockey is started by the normal user... so, how can I launch it from terminal?
<ry> or upload a screenshot to dropbox or imageshack or something
<astro5> i get an error message during the boot splash screen "ath9k device not initialized"....does this have to do with my WiFi problem?
<CFHowlett> astro5   almost certainly
<dvanstone> hello
<nitinab> veiga: start compiz again by opening a new tab and entering 'compiz' in it
<ubntu> doesnt work
<CFHowlett> dvanstone   greetings
<nitinab> veiga: and then start update-manager
<veiga> nitinab: I did that but I got the same issue...
<dvanstone> when i use software center it does work properly when trying to pay for software ?
<astro5> my Acer Netbook wifi light is not on, i tried hitting Fn-F3 but the light wont come on....i type iwconfig and it just says "lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions"
<veiga> nitinab: would you mind if I ping you private?
<nitinab> veiga: sure
<CFHowlett> astro5   you seem to have an atheros wifi?
<astro5> CFHowlett:  it appears so, do i need to download a driver?
<CFHowlett> astro5 open a terminal and lspci
<dvanstone> ; any suggestion ?
<CFHowlett> dvanstone   never actually bought software via SC but it SHOULD work...
<astro5> CFHowlett:  lspci says a lot, one line says "Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter(rev ff)
<Ampix0> hey guys im trying to install the server version and when i try to boot i get a tty1 and no shell after that.... can any one help?
<dvanstone> connection terminated
<CFHowlett> astro5  bingo ... wait 1
<sputnick> hi
<dvanstone> unexpectedly is the  notice it is like the link within launchpad isn't working
<CFHowlett> astro5   has wifi EVER worked?
<astro5> CFHowlett:  i just bought the Acer Aspire One Netbook, the wifi works on Windows 7 partition, but not since i installed Ubuntu yesterday
<dvanstone> when attempting to use the paypal link
<CFHowlett> astro5   please see   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857808
<astro5> CFHowlett: the wifi still works on Windows 7, but not on ubuntu
<sputnick> I've just installed a fresh ubuntu 11.10, + activate medibuntu + "apt-get install gnome-session-fallback vim vlc mplayer bash-completion flash-plugin-installer",but after logout/login, it's not possible to open another session (gnome or unity). I can only go to tty to run startx or gnome-session : that runs unity :/ What's wrong ?
<game16> What's a rotate left arithmetic instruction good for?
<game16> Hey
<dvanstone> well ill file it on launchpad but it is well nm i dont want tp troll
<ubntu1> ry http://www.uploadscreenshot.com/image/828818/868925
<sputnick> I'm in VMware if it's important
<sputnick> ubuntu guest on archlinux host
<sputnick> a)pt-get remove lightdm will be better. it's a shame for a distro like ubuntu :/
<sputnick> I thought that's ubuntu "just works", but no
<linxeh> sputnick: nothing "just works"
<linxeh> but that doesnt help, so I'll back out :)
<willijs3> In Xubuntu, does anyone know if I can modify the "indicator plugin" in the panel. I want to get rid of the envelope.
<sputnick> même pas ubuntu ?
<sputnick> not even ubuntu ? :/
<adelhardy> Hello i need help
<trism> willijs3: just uninstall indicator-messages-gtk2
<adelhardy> somebody help me
<nitinab> ask you question adelhardy
<willijs3> trism awesome. thanks. I'll try it right now
<adelhardy> i got a problem with my ubuntu
<CFHowlett> !ask|adelhardy
<ubottu> adelhardy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adelhardy> i installed ubuntu from windows
<adelhardy> but i installed it on another partition not c: that windows installed on it
<ubntu1> can someone help me? i keep getting this error http://www.uploadscreenshot.com/image/828818/868925
<adelhardy> so when i work on ubuntu i can't see except c
<adelhardy> D : the other partition is hidden
<adelhardy> my hard disk is 2 partition C:/ and D:/
<nitinab> adelhardy: the partition was not hidden , it's being used by ubuntu, and you can't see that partition from windows
<adelhardy> i installed ubuntu on D:/
<adelhardy> i can see it on windows
<adelhardy> but i can't see it on ubuntu
<Jeruvy> nitinab, you should be able to see it from windows but it won't detect it as any viable filesystem.
<adelhardy> this is the problem
<CFHowlett> adelhardy(1) you installed ubuntu via wubi.  Per the wubi site, wubi is for *trying out* ubuntu.  It shouldn't be considered a long-term solution.  (2) Seriously consider dual booting.
<adelhardy> please sombody help me
<Fyodorovna> adelhardy, you have a wubi install put on D?
<adelhardy> i wanna try ubuntu
<adelhardy> YES
<CFHowlett> adelhardy   does ubuntu boot up?
<adelhardy> yes
<Jeruvy> adelhardy, ah Wubi installs to a file on your hdd, so windows won't see it as a 'disk'.
<Fyodorovna> adelhardy, ubuntu is a file in windows not a partition.
<adelhardy> no it took a folder
<cgfree> Hi everyone, hope someone could help. I need to find the location of my iPhone mount point. Particularly because I am receiving an error upon pairing:: [Unable to mount]DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<adelhardy> yes you are right fyodorovna
<adelhardy> i can see this partition from windows its ok
<nitinab> wait a sec everyone , the thing is ... the file on which his ubuntu is installed is on D: but he can't see the other files on that drive from inside ubuntu
<Jeruvy> adelhardy, no difference.
<adelhardy> but the problem on ubuntu
<adelhardy> i swear this is happening
<Jeruvy> adelhardy, if you cannot boot you should check grub to see if its got the right info.
<adelhardy> it appears on ubuntu disk called system
<adelhardy> and partition C:/ only
<sputnick> http://sputnick-area.net/ftp/downloads/out_20120315013525.mkv this is my problem :/ no login allowed
<adelhardy> and my files not appearing on the partition that i installed on it ubuntu
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<CFHowlett> !fr|curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<curiousx> CFHowlett: merci
<cgfree> Hi everyone, hope someone could help. I need to find the location of my iPhone mount point. Particularly because I am receiving an error upon pairing:: [Unable to mount]DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered -- and i beleive there are duplicate mount points
<adelhardy> NO ONE WILL HELP ME
<CFHowlett> !patience|adelhardy
<ubottu> adelhardy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CFHowlett> !shout|adelhardy
<ubottu> adelhardy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cgfree> adelhardy, paitience my friend, we all need help :D
<Fyodorovna> adelhardy, hardly anybody here uses wubi, nor advises it. It is for trying out ubuntu in lieu of a dualboot install, help is sparse. :)
<i5noc_> Fyodorovna, plz kindly shut your mouth on that type of talk
<willijs3> trism Thanks! Removing indicator-messages-gtk2 worked like a charm
<i5noc_> plenty of us use it, and I DO recommend it
<i5noc_> It's a GREAT way for a windows user to 'try' linux
<CharminTheMoose> Is it possible for me to redirect Upstart output to console when not running dbus.conf+plymouth*.conf jobs?
<CharminTheMoose> Running 11.04
<cgfree> <3 i5noc_
<Fyodorovna> i5noc_, then help the user and read the designers opinion  http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<ouyes> hi, everyone I get a real complicated situation, I have two wireless cards in one laptop, one is usb wireless card and one is internal wireless card, the usb wireless card connects to a router, and I shared the wireless on the internal wireless card, and my another computer connected to this shared connection, I do can get access to internet but the security policy supported by this shared connection is only wep40, which is not safe, so do I have a way to mak
<ouyes> e this shared connection safe? like mac filter? thanks??
<adelhardy> I FOUND THE ANSWER
<adelhardy> :d
<adelhardy> :D
<cgfree> Hi everyone, hope someone could help. I need to find the location of my iPhone mount point. Particularly because I am receiving an error upon pairing:: [Unable to mount]DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered -- and i beleive there are duplicate mount points
<adelhardy> I WILL UNISTALL IT :D
<CFHowlett> !caps|adelhardy
<ubottu> adelhardy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adelhardy> no one can help me
<adelhardy> ok im sorry
<soreau> cgfree: Does it work after reboot?
<Dulak> Is the precise kernel the one with the power regression or is it supposed to be fixed?
<adelhardy> but please i want someone cares for me \
<cgfree> soreau, it hasnt.
<adelhardy> and help me in this problem
<Fyodorovna> !precise | Dulak
<ubottu> Dulak: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<curiousx> CharminTheMoose: maybe this can help ya: http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/project/bootinfoscript/bootinfoscript/0.60/boot_info_script060.zip
<MonkeyDust> adelhardy  wubi is not a real installation, it is 'pseudo' and not advisable, better use a live cd if you want to try ubuntu
<soreau> cgfree: Look at the output of 'mount' or after you plug it in, 'dmesg|tail'
<CFHowlett> i5noc_   adelhardy is experiencing wubi problems.  Might you be able to render assistance?
<adelhardy> what is render assistance ?
<curiousx> aloha! soreau you look familiar for me =P
<willijs3> it mean help you
<CFHowlett> adelhardy   "render assistance" = help
<soreau> curiousx: Shouldn't surprise you
<curiousx> xD sry i has been living in to a cavern =P for a long time
<adelhardy> where can i find rener assistance this ?
<Jeremy3D> is there a way to change the ALT button to something else (like windows button)? i use a program which uses ALT a lot and ubuntu is always stopping me from using it
<cgfree> soreau, im sorry... i do not know what im looking for
<CharminTheMoose> curiousx, thanks for the link, though it was not what I was looking for. :)
<cgfree> !Pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CFHowlett> jeremy see keybindings
<Jeremy3D> CFHowlett, ty i'll look it up
<ubntu1> cgfree what does the ! mean?
<curiousx> ok =)
<soreau> Jeremy3D: Check the keybindings in ccsm>Advanced Search after clicking on the Keyboard icon in the Filter box, if you're using unity or compiz
<curiousx> i dont know other think like that =(
<cgfree> ubntu1, im not sure? lol
<cgfree> !pastebinit [ 2034.361813] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2422MHz)
<cgfree> [ 2094.246765] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2417MHz)
<cgfree> [ 2094.345925] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2422MHz)
<cgfree> [ 2154.246012] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2417MHz)
<cgfree> [ 2154.345362] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2422MHz)
<ubottu> cgfree: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cgfree> [ 2194.628591] usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, address 5
<FloodBot1> cgfree: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | cgfree
<ubottu> cgfree: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jake__>  /join #bodhilinux
<jake__> woops
<speddie> Hey all
<_Neytiri_> i screwed up my gui by installingtalling? SRSS how do i repare it without reins
<cgfree> Very sorry to all.
<cgfree> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/884166/
<_Neytiri_> reinstalling*
<ssiie> what app can be used to run windows software ? will theere be risk or virus if running windows software ?
<i5noc_> sure
<Jeremy3D> soreau, i dont see anything in key bindings
<CFHowlett> ssiie   see !wine #wine
<i5noc_> oh well adelhardy left.. i'm at work so part part timin it
<curiousx> ssiie: wine, POL (Play On Linux), Cross over, there is not risk
<soreau> Jeremy3D: You go to ccsm>Advanced Search and click on the little keyboard icon in the filter box there
<Jeremy3D> ok i found keybindings in the General settings
<soreau> Jeremy3D: Then hit the keybinding and it will tell you if it's bound to a plugin
<curiousx> one time i just broke wine installing a crack =P
<curiousx> but i solved ir reinstalling wine =)
<curiousx> it*
<Jeremy3D> sordina, the Commands filter icon?
<Jeremy3D> Key Bindings show Run Command 0 Disabled, run Command 1 Disabled, etc
<Jeremy3D> but under General Settings there is a Key bindings tab. Close Window ALT F4, Minimize Window ALT F9, etc
<Guest55800> Hello guys im having problems installing WINE
<Guest55800> anyone can help_
<curiousx> !ask | Guest55800
<ubottu> Guest55800: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest55800> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i5noc_> Guest41660,
<i5noc_> actually 1s
<i5noc_> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i5noc_> dur
<i5noc_> 1s more
<FloodBot1> i5noc_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i5noc_> shush FloodBot1
<i5noc_> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is a good guide on how to ask a question
<i5noc_> but in general at least have replication steps and a keystroke guide to reproducing the issue?
<Dulak> Jeremy3D: I think you want the options on the keyboard layout, not the key bindings, if you are trying to remap alt
<i5noc_> so: sudo apt-get install wine
<Dulak> Jeremy3D: there are settings on the keyboard layout for remapping system keys, I don't think you can do that as a keybinding
<ubntu1> can someone help the Gconf-editor wont open
<Jeremy3D> i'm not sure what i need. what i want to do is make ubuntu use the windows button instead of the alt button for any type of shortcut. so that alt will work in blender
<skpl> hi i just installed a new kernel, and i need to know what to do to my grub.cfg to make it bootable
<skpl> can someone help?
<curiousx> skpl: sudo update-grub
<curiousx> sudo update-grub2
<CFHowlett> skpl   as has been said sudo update-grub should handle it.
<_skpl> oh, thank you
<CFHowlett> Jeremy3D   see "keybindings" in ubuntu
<Jeremy3D> CFHowlett, you said that but i'm not really sure what to do without changing every single shortcut. and someone else said i dont want keybindings
<CFHowlett> Jeremy3D   hmm.  I don't use blender often, but you might be looking at changing each one.  I would think you find/replace in open office ...
<CFHowlett> the *config* file
<AaronJG1> Sure
<[]tsukasa[]> anyone using subversion that could shed some light on a permissions issue? ubuntu 11.10
<defunctor> hello, theres a feature ubuntu has that debian doesnt, i was wondering what ubuntu does to its terminal to tell you 'The program 'foo' can be found in the following packages:' when you type a non-existant cmd on the shell
<thereindarkness> hey guys, I am using wordpress on ubunto server, when I connect with ftp it always put me in /root, but I installed my wordpress stuff in /var/www is this ok?
<Jeremy3D> dang this is aggravating
<thereindarkness> is it supposed to be root/var/www or something?
<nibbler_> thereindarkness, you should not login as root, via ftp. you should not log into ftp at all
<nibbler_> thereindarkness, besides that, its fine. ftp (and lots of other services including ftps, sftp, ssh) put you in your homedirectory
<trism> defunctor: command-not-found, it is in the debian repos
<ubntu1> can someone help me with installing drivers
<ubntu1> i keep getting an error
<ubntu1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/884159/ is my log
<defunctor> ok thx
<defunctor> its just not install by default in deb, i didnt know what it was that ubuntu did
<defunctor> it beats goign to packages.debian.org and searching packages manually
<nibbler_> ubntu1, this is output of what?
<ubntu1> when i try to install the video card drivers it says to check out the log file of it
<ubntu1> so i copied them
<nibbler_> ubntu1, give more detail, how do you try to install those drivers, which logfile is that, what drivers are you installing.
<ubntu1> sorry, im trying to install ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<nibbler_> ubntu1, the ones that ship with ubuntu?
<nibbler_> ubntu1, and: how?
<ubntu1> when i click activate i get "Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<ubntu1> through the additional drivers in system settings
<ubntu1> it searches for the ones i need and i get those
<ubntu1> i need them so i dont have to keep running nomodeset at boot
<zizoo> I'm trying to fix a friend's USB drive. He did something to it that has convinced it that it only has 1.2 GB, even after reformatting. It is definitely an 8 GB drive.
<ubntu1> (or so ive heard)
<zizoo> He did something with mkfs
<nibbler_> zizoo, check it with fdisk, check it with tune2fs
<Fyodorovna> zizoo, look at the thumb with gparted.
<ubntu1> got any suggestions nibbler_?
<nibbler_> ubntu1, 2012-03-14 13:40:16,136 ERROR: Package fetching failed: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock  <-- this might be heavily connected, so maybe you have another packet manager running?
<hawthoerne> omg, i'm on the newest version of ubuntu and can't find ANYTHING
<hawthoerne> where did synaptic go
<ubntu1> how would i know if i am?
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, you have to install it.
<nibbler_> ubntu1, other open windows, synaptic maybe?
<hawthoerne> i have to install the package manager?
<ubntu1> nope
<nibbler_> ubntu1, close all this, open a terminal, and run: sudo apt-get install fglrx, and paste full output please
<Fyodorovna> hawthoerne, there is the ubuntu software center.
<hawthoerne> they changed it?
<hawthoerne> i haven't used ubuntu in a year so...
<Ocnod2> shame on you
<zizoo> Yeah, fdisk says "this doesn't look like a partition table," and it includes 4 so-called partitions, 3 unknowns and "novell netware 386".
<zizoo> Do I have to use gparted to fix it?
<nibbler_> zizoo, gparted or fdisk, one as good as the other: delete all partitions, make a new one over all space, use mkfs.vfat on the device. ***MAKE SURE you edit the right device ;-)
<Fyodorovna> zizoo, remove eveything you can and make a partition table and format it to what ever partition you want.
<nibbler_> zizoo, and make sure to only use one primary partition with the number 1 - not for linux, but for windows usage
<arubin> Where might one start to troubleshoot various UI issues?
<arubin> For example right now Firefox does not appear in the dock/launcher.
<arubin> And a weather application that was running in the menu bar disappeared.
<arubin> Firefox also does not appear in the alt-tab menu.
<arubin> And it is running.
<thereindarkness> hey where do I find the error logs??
<jodesj777> Hi there, I am quite new to Ubuntu but figured out already many things to work but I'm definitely needing help on configuring ifuse/libimobiledevice/libgpod for my iphone3g to work with banshee.  It is not jailbroken ! Can someone help me on that ?
<lewis1711> I am using ubuntu on a very old computer :) 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' tells me it's 1000mhz, but a quick wiki suggests it should be 1800mhz. Can anyone explain this discrepency?
<Ivis> where is theme folder located on gnoome ?
<Daekdroom> lewis1711, your cpu might have some sort of powermanagement.
<Daekdroom> and only use 1800MHz when it's necessary.
<lewis1711> oh, so, /proc/cpuinfo tells me the *current* clockspeed?
<lewis1711> I'll stress the machine out and see what it says
<lewis1711> Daekdroom: right you are, with a bit of prodding it turns into a monstorous 1.8ghz processing machine
<hopstafarian> hi all...
<Shojo> hi hoppyite
<Shojo> hi hopstafarian *
<hopstafarian> anyone here got their hands on raspberry pi?
<Guest9387> hello, new user here i sign in as root and it still won't let me send new mouse pointer folder to usr\share\icons ?
<hopstafarian> Shojo, hey, what's the haps?
<Shojo> all good, t'sgood :)
<hopstafarian> cool....nothing new and exciting?
<hopstafarian> Guest9387, how are you sending?
<lewis1711> Guest9387: your slashes are the wrong way. /usr/share/icons
<Guest9387> cut n paste all i know
<jodesj777> lweis1711, could you help me with my config/troubleshoot ? on iphone 3G ?
<jodesj777> lewis1711 *
<Shojo> Guest41660: what do you receiver, any message, when it refuses it to be copyed?
<lewis1711> no, I'm utterly useless and just stopped by to ask a question myself
<jodesj777> haha ok !
<Shojo> receive*
<hopstafarian> Guest9387, try cli (command line)...man the 'cp' command
 * hopstafarian is also utterly useless..
<jodesj777> it there a power user willing to show his knowledge to a fast learning noob ?
<lewis1711> what's your specific problem? between all of us you might get a fraction of a solution
<[]tsukasa[]> anyone using subversion that can give me a hand with proper setup can't get past permission issues
<Shojo> haha lewis1711
<jodesj777> I used to be able to open Banshee and see my iphone there but It wouldn't sync because of missing converter.  I've googled about it and became to the solution I had to update ifuse, libimobiledevice and libgpod
<jodesj777> wich have all been updated
<jodesj777> now the iphone mount on ubuntu and iphone documents as a separate disk
<jodesj777> but banshee crashes when it mounts
<jodesj777> after banshee crashes, the iphone disappear bud iphone documents stays there....
<FastPutty> is there a way to increase RX adn TX descriptor in ubuntu?
<lewis1711> jodesj777: have yous started banshee in the terminal? it may give you some useful error messages
<jodesj777> ok lets try that
<CFHowlett> jodesj777   see http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/transfer-music-media-ipod-ios-device-linux/
<maheanuu> I am having keybd recognition problems since I upgraded 10.04 upgraded.  My keyboard is a HP Windows French Canadian and the keys are not all correctly being recognized my Alt-Gr + 3 does not give me a front slash it gives me ³ (the cube symbol) but the front slash is on the key
<jodesj777> wow, iphone mounted in banshee this time
<jodesj777> but got [Info  21:58:52.191] AppleDeviceSource is ignoring unmounted volume windows
<hydrox24> maheanuu: have you set your keyboard settings correctly in system settings? (access via top right meny u=in ubuntu >11.4
<maheanuu> No the keyboard is NOT listed anylonger
<maheanuu> hydrox24, sorry for not posting your name
<hydrox24> maheanuu: that's fine
<hydrox24> maheanuu: sorry, not confient in this area beyond what I told you. What ubuntu did you upgrade to?
<maheanuu> I had a notebook die on me and then between a hospital run and coming home to no machine and rebuilding an old E machine which I am using now
<maheanuu> hydrox, I installed an old version of 9.10 I believe then had to upgrade and then the problem started now I cannot find the front slash on this keyboard and I have tried all the Canadian options the old one was a French Canadian Legacy I believe
<hydrox24> maheanuu: so you upgraded FROM 9.10 TO 10.04?
<maheanuu> hydrox24, yes as I had to find drivers and stuff for this old NEC Machine
<hydrox24> maheanuu: Unfortunately, your issue is quite obscure and so the best advice, without delving into too deeply is to do a clean 11
<hydrox24> *11.10* install or wait for 12.04
<hydrox24> maheanuu: sorry that I couldn't be more helpful, I understand that answer is likely insufficient.
<lewis1711> I'm getting a new machine soon. I might go straight to 12.04. I assume it can update itself once the stable release is out?
<kingsizeba> Hey there, using ubuntu 10.10, im having an issue with flash player. On somewebsites Jw flash players gives me a black screen, no play/pause button, just a black box where the video should be. Im using flash 10.3. Anyone experienced this or have an idea?
<burfl> hey folks!  anyone have time to assist in configuring multi-monitor support?  i think i'm part way there.  i am using the NVidia X Server Settings, but when I save it asks me to "restart the X server".  so I log out and back in and I just have a white screen on one monitor
<hydrox24> kingsizeba: flash can be a pain on linux... does refreshing the page help?
<StevenX> Hi. How do I open an epub file in Ubuntu?
<hydrox24> burfl: I would recommend not using multiple X servers and going with the twinview option. That way it restarts things for you when you hit 'apply'
<kingsizeba> hydrox24, refreshing does nothing, ive tried a few simple things and had no luck. also, it was out of random the player stopped working for it used to work
<hydrox24> StevenX: use the program 'calibre'
<burfl> i tried that "TwinView" thing and it didn't work very well :(
<StevenX> hydrox24, thanks.
<hydrox24> kingsizeba: what browser are you using?
<tanath> can anyone help me troubleshoot wine sound? stopped working after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<hydrox24> burfl: It works pretty well for me, what issue do you have specifically?
<kingsizeba> hydrox24,  firefox 3.6
<kingsizeba> tried epiphany also
<hydrox24> kingsizeba: can I recommend the latest firefox? It is more likely to work well. Chrome works excellently with flash on linux for most people too.
<tanath> why is #wine invite only?
<burfl> hydrox24: gimme one sec, I'll fire it up again and tell you what the problem is.. if i remember correctly it had to do with the fact that my monitors are two different sizes and it treats them as one giant screen so there are parts not visible
<hydrox24> tanath: I think it's only for devs and those debugging WINE itself. wine problems are usually solved by distro support, e.g US!
<waxstone> tanath, try #winehq
<burfl> hydrox24 actually, still white screen... odd
<tanath> mm
<burfl> even in TwinView
<tanath> waxstone, ty
<kingsizeba> hydrox24, ill try that, hydrox thx.
<hydrox24> burfl: whole thing or just one of the monitors?
<hydrox24> kingsizeba: no prob!
<kingsizeba> hydrox24, is there an apt get command for it? i dont thinkso
<burfl> hydrox24 only one monitor is all white, also the other monitor was stretched off screen in that direction like it was trying to be all one panoramic view, i just let it timeout and revert
<kingsizeba> hydrox24, sorry im forevernoob with this thing. ;) downloading tar
<tanath> anyone else have wine sound stop working on moving to 11.10?
<kingsizeba> burfl, may or may not help, i am using ARandR Screen Layout Editor 0.1.3, using a laptop with monitor as the main. might want to check it otu
<tanath> and/or wine 1.4
<burfl> does the separate screen option just not work?
<kingsizeba> burfl, not sure barf, im sure it does, works with my laptop. the program identifies monitors and you can adjust setting for each
<ur2d2r> :) all
<kingsizeba> elo
<ur2d2r> Quick question. Will 10.10 install a grub2 during install?
<CFHowlett> ur2d2r   yes.
<burfl> well, i downloaded drivers from NVidia's website, but i'm not sure how to use them.. it's a "*.run" file
<CFHowlett> ur2d2r   grub2 is the default bootloader
<tanath> arch wiki says "If winecfg fails to detect the audio driver (Selected driver: (none)), configure it via the registry." but it's already set to alsa, and used to work before
<ur2d2r> I am trying to completely wipe my Sda to install puppylinux and im not sure if installing ubuntu will help or hurt. Any ideas?
<ur2d2r> Can I completely wipe the drive in ubuntu?
<ur2d2r> Grub2 and all?
<Fyodorovna> ur2d2r, just install puppy and install grub in it.
<CFHowlett> ur2d2r   you don't need to wipe ubuntu, just format your partitions ...
<cowslammer> using 10.04 how do I turn off password checking when the screen saver kicks in?
<Fyodorovna> ur2d2r, puppy has several choices grub 2 is one of them.
<ur2d2r> I've been trying to install lucid puppy for 3 days and it won't allow sda3 to unmount.
<ur2d2r> 10.10 is just to much for my system
<Fyodorovna> ur2d2r, have you tried unmounting in gparted?
<CFHowlett> cowslammer   Preferences>Screensaver>"lock screen ..."
<ur2d2r> Yes
<Fyodorovna> ur2d2r, what is sda3?
<ur2d2r> It says the drive is busy and won't allow unmount
<ur2d2r> Had partitions sda2 and
<ur2d2r> Sda3
<hammommah> can someone tell me how to setup xchat so i dont have to enter password and identify everytime i log onto irc?
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: run "fuser -m /dev/sda3"
<Fyodorovna> ur2d2r, just boot a gprted or ubuntu disc and remove what you want hopefully.
<hydrox24> that will give you the pid of the offending process
<hydrox24> hammommah: sorry but this is support for ubuntu, try the xchat channel.
<ur2d2r> I've been in IRc puppy for 3 days and no one has been
<hammommah> ok worth a try :)
<ur2d2r> Able to figure out how to fix it
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: then, run "ps auxw|grep XXX" replacing XXX with the PID no. you just got
<ur2d2r> PID?
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: a process ID
<ur2d2r> ???
<ur2d2r> Newbie
<tanath> and solved. dll was disabled somehow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/946305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946305 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu) "No sound at all from wine1.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hydrox24> it's like a name for a process, but intended for the computer to use not the human, anyway, want to get this thing fixed?
<cdb> hello i just installed ubuntu to the same hard disk that i have windows 7 on and cannot seem to access the drive that it's installed on when i open the home folder. it isn't in there at all. does anyone know what the problem might be?
<CFHowlett> cdb   did you install ubuntu via "wubi" i.e. through windows?
<cdb> yes i did
<ur2d2r> hydrox24: The help in puppy IRC said if Ubuntu installs a Grub2 on the drive, pup won't install...
<hydrox24> cdb: do you mean, access the windows from ubuntu or vice versa?
<cdb> access the windows hard disk from ubuntu
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: sorry, I thought your problem was unmounting sda3?
<cdb> i have windows 7 and ubuntu installed on the same hard disk and i can see all of my other drives except for the one that it's installed on
<hydrox24> cdb: if you open your file manager, and look at the top of the left bar, you should see yourr win7 drive there
<ur2d2r> hydrox24: Pup won't install without sda3 being unmounted I guess
<cdb> i also keep getting a "try hd(0,0): ntfs5: no wubildr" error when booting into ubuntu
<hydrox24> cdb: oh, thats' strange.
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   wubi install ...
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: then unmount sda3
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: OH.
<cdb> yes i have that open but it doesn't list the windows 7 / ubuntu drive for some reason. everything else is there.
<ur2d2r> Won't unmount with any program. Error says the drive is busy even when its empty.
<CFHowlett> cdb   Not sure is this a safety feature, an element of the weird configuration wubi requires or what, but by default, wubi ubuntu won't see win7.
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: run "fuser -m /dev/sda3"
<hydrox24> then
<CFHowlett> cdb   further, wubi is for *testing out* ubuntu, not a long-term solution.  so says the developer.
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: then, run "ps auxw|grep XXX" replacing XXX with the PID no. you just got
<cdb> ah
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: that will tell you the name of the process tying up the drive
<CFHowlett> cdb   alternative/upgrade to wubi would be the dual boot option.
<hydrox24> then just run "kill XXXX" replacing XXXX with the pid number.
<hydrox24> then umount the drive
<ur2d2r> hydrox24: Okay just finished installing 10.10 loading now. Chatting from mobile
<hydrox24> gtgt
<hydrox24> gtg
<FloodBot1> hydrox24: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdb> well i had installed it through wubi last year and it seemed to work fine. today i did a clean install of it and i've been having problems with it since then.
<qweqweqwe> Hi, has anyone here recently repaired a grub bootloader trashed by a windows install?
<CFHowlett> qweqweqwe   yes we ALL have I suspect ...
<cdb> i've reinstalled it a few times today and i kept getting the grub prompt
<ur2d2r> hydrox24: Would you walk me through it in about 5 min.?
<CFHowlett> cdb   does windows still boot?
<qweqweqwe> CFHowlett: what tool did you use? - I want to put windows on a machine with linux on it, and want to prepare for the inevitable microsoft present at the end
<cdb> yes windows works fine and hasn't had any problems. it's just ubuntu that i haven't been able to get to work like when i installed it last year.
<CFHowlett> qweqweqwe   just fired up my trust 1gig ubuntu 10.04 usb, sudo install grub /dev/sda
<CFHowlett> *trusty*
<cdb> i had it installed to a different hard disk previously and when i tried to that again today i just kept getting sent to the grub prompt. i've been looking up forum posts and stuff about people having the same problem as well but i haven't had any luck trying any of their solutions.
<CFHowlett> cdb   multihard drive installations can be tricky - same with wubi is almost a guaranteed heartache...
<cdb> so my last resort was to come here and bug people for help hehe
<CFHowlett> cdb   sorry, I don't do multi HDD or grub.  Seriously advise you look into dual boot.
<cdb> ah i didn't know. it worked flawlessly when i first installed it so i wasn't expecting this to happen today.
<ur2d2r> hydrox24: Okay. Could you walk me through Terminal? Not much experience.
<cdb> that's what i'm trying now. i have ubuntu installed to the same hd as windows 7.
<CFHowlett> cdb   ... so it's NOT a multi HDD installation?
<cdb> this time it isn't
<gdea73> hey, I'd appreciate it if someone would help me troubleshoot the wireless on my new laptop. The laptop's a Lenovo IdeaPad Z575, and the chipset is a Ralink RT3090
<cdb> last time it was
<gdea73> I'm running Maverick - 10.10 x86_64.
<cdb> before, i'd turn on my pc and it would go to the windows loader menu, then i'd choose ubuntu and another menu would come up asking me which kernel i wanted to load, and then it would load ubuntu
<kingsizeba>  Hey there, using ubuntu 10.10, x86 32bit, im having an issue with flash player. On somewebsites Jw flash players gives me a black screen, no play/pause button, just a black box where the video should be. Im using flash 10.3. Anyone experienced this or have an idea?
<gdea73> what commands should I run first to do Wi-Fi diagnostics?
<cdb> now it just gives me an error about wubi after choosing ubuntu and then boots into it
<CFHowlett> cdb on a single HDD system, you'd want to boot your windows and "repair" windows.  That WILL kill the wubi boot.  Then boot windows and delete wubi.  Finally, boot ubuntu usb/cdrom and install ubuntu.
<CFHowlett> gdea73   does wifi boot?
<CFHowlett> cdb   boot windows DVD/USB and repair
<cdb> all right i'll try that
<gdea73> "does wifi boot"? I'm not sure I understand.
<gdea73> Wi-Fi isn't functional. Network Manager reports that it's disabled. The LED on the front of the laptop reports that it's on.
<CFHowlett> gdea73   poor language, sorry..  Does your wifi WORK?  Can you get on the internet?
<gdea73> Nope.
<gdea73> I'm using an ethernet cable at the moment, connected to my router/wireless bridge.
<gdea73> but the built-in Wi-Fi on the laptop itself doesn't appear to be working.
<gdea73> It's on, though, on a hardware level.
<CFHowlett> gdea73   first ID the chipset of yoru wifi; in a terminal type lspci
<gdea73> RT3090 is the chipset
<gdea73> I'll type the command though too
<jodesj777> @ CFHowlett thanks for advice on libimobiledevice2 and lewiss1711 thanks for advice on running innterminal !
<CFHowlett> jodesj777   no worries.  have fun / be safe
<gdea73> RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<gdea73> is exactly what lspci outputs, the last line.
<jodesj777> I now know it's a mount problem...
<kingsizeba> Having issues with video streams, jwplayer. only seeing a black block instead of video, though it used to work, any idears? thx
<jodesj777> it seems to Not mount in /media/iPhone and not mount in /mnt/ipod/
<gdea73> I'd tried a few specific drivers and couldn't get them to work, perhaps you know which package I should install?
<gdea73> @CFHowlett?
<CFHowlett> gdea73   here's how one guy solved it ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849602
<gdea73> oh cool haven't seen that thread yet, I'll give it a look.
<gdea73> okay well the rt3090-dkms package apparently "doesn't have an installation candidate
<gdea73>  " so I'll use the package I downloaded (sorry for "Enter" space, getting used to this new keyboard.)
<sulphur16> Folks, Can anyone tell me how to disable avahi-daemon service from running at startup?
<Jeremy3D> can anyone tell me why when i switch to metacity i lose all my taskbars and whatnot?
<kingsizeba> Having issues with video streams, jwplayer. only seeing a black block instead of video, though it used to work. using ubuntu mav, mozilla 11.
<sacarlson> sulphur16: it apears you can remove avahi-daemon from within synaptic  or apt-get remove avahi-daemon
<rahail> HI every one how are you
<rahail> I am having little problem to figer out something i never had issue till today
<rahail> I reboot the ubunto desktop However there was some usb devices connected
<rahail> for some reason if those usb connect my ubunto dont start
<rahail> :(
<rahail> what can I do so desktop will start with usb when we restart insted of unpluging it
<sacarlson> rahail: maybe it's a bootable usb device and you have bios configured to boot usb first?
<rahail> under bios I check i have only Hard drive and Cd-rom
<gdea73> Still having problems with the RT3090...
<gdea73> I installed the package from the repository for the drivers, but I still can't find any wireless networks. It appears to sort of recognize WiFi now, but no networks show up in the list, and there should be at least 4.
<sacarlson> rahail: and after ubuntu boots will that usb device mount ok?
<cgfree> hi there, I would like some assistance with an issue involving iphone mounting - although the iphone is mounting with access to files/folders, but it returns an error [Unable to mount iPhone]DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered --- dmesg | tail @  http://paste.ubuntu.com/884257/
<rahail> If unplug it
<rahail> ubunto boot ok then i can plug back those usb devices
<gdea73> I also blacklisted the acer_wmi module. Can someone please help?
<CFHowlett> cgfree   !patience is a virtue... what do you mean "sort of recognize" wifi?
<gdea73> sorry, you're right... i'm just a bit tired
<gdea73> well Network Manager acts as if Wi-Fi is enabled, but there are no networks in range.
<CFHowlett> gdea73   no worries ...
<gdea73> it has the option to create its own network
<gdea73> It says
<gdea73> "Wireless Networks - Disconnected" (again sorry for unnecessary line break, new keyboard)
<vn> if I install Pengolin beta now, will I be able to use it as LTS stable when its released?
<vn> my box doesn't boot on linux if it's lucid..
<sacarlson> rahail: sounds like maybe a bug then if it mounts ok when pluged in after succesful ubuntu boot.  maybe find a method to disable auto mounts of usb devices
<CFHowlett> gdea73  have you rebooted since you fixed the wifi?
<gdea73> Yes I just rebooted.
<gdea73> Additional Drivers shows no proprietary wifi driver listed, though I believe it did last time I tried (a differently compiled driver)
<vn> rahail: try disabling USB boot options in BIOS
<CFHowlett> gdea73  grrr.  Well, obviously you're close(r).  I have to bail as all my experience has been fighting with broadcom ...
<gdea73> oh okay..
<gdea73> also, my battery life has been somewhat terrible.
<rahail> sacarlson thank you for the info from your knowledge do you know any other method
<rahail> I went to setup
<gdea73> it was estimated at about 2 hours when fully charged, and it's now down to 30 minutes.
<rahail> bios setup
<gdea73> The supposed life of this laptop was over 4 hours...
<rahail> when bios screen come i hit f2
<gdea73> I did try the acpi force deal in grub's configuration file, under cmdline_linux_default
<rahail> it toke me to bios set up but i do not see the boot from usb or anything
<CFHowlett> gdea73   old battery/new battery?
<gdea73> new battery, I got this laptop today.
<gdea73> Maybe it needs to be charged further/fully, before 100% is truly 100%...
<CFHowlett> gdea73 oem battery or "replacement" battery/
<sacarlson> rahail:  since I've never seen this problem before, my guess is try runing the older version of ubuntu or try another kernel version
<gdea73> OEM battery, it came with the laptop which I got new today. :)
<CFHowlett> oh so a REALLY new battery?  yeah you need to fully charge that bad boy
<Jeremy3D> how do i use metacity instead of compiz?
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: you still there?
<sacarlson> rahail: or disable auto mount as a work around with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248158
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, what desktop are you running?
<Jeremy3D> ubuntu 11.10 compiz i believe. i'm pretty new to ubuntu
<gdea73> can anyone else help troubleshoot wireless drivers? I had a feeling I was somewhat close... :P
<vn> if I install Ubuntu 12.04 beta now, will I be able to use it as LTS stable when its released?
<Jeremy3D> Fyodorovna, i did metacity --replace command but i lost all taskbars, panels, toolbars, etc
<ur2d2r> hydrox24: Yes. Wiped drive and loaded lucid live. Now in pup chat trying to install lucid from live. Could you help with this? No one really to help...
<cgfree> when someone becomes available I would greatly appreciate some assistance with an issue involving iphone mounting - although the iphone is mounting with access to files/folders, but it returns an error [Unable to mount iPhone]DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered --- dmesg | tail @  http://paste.ubuntu.com/884257/ -[- using Lucid 10.04 -]-
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, you have a panel on the left if so that is unity and it is a compiz plugin the window manager is compiz
<KI7MT> !final | vn
<ubottu> vn: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<rahail> sacarlson it stuck at bios
<rahail> if usb connect
<Jeremy3D> Fyodorovna, yea i have a panel on the left
<rahail> sorry if i remove the usb then it work
<rahail> so maby i confused you
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, you did. :) you need to run compiz
<rahail> so i do not want remove the usb devices everytime i restart
<vn> thank you very much
<rahail> if all usb devices connected and if we hit restart then it hang on bios screen
<Jeremy3D> Fyodorovna, basically i'm using Blender for 3d but my Alt keys are being overrun by ubuntu (or compiz?). i read changing the metacity keybindings in gconfig will fix it but it didnt do anything for me
<ur2d2r> hydrox24: Are you there?
<hydrox24> ur2d2r: look in private messages
<sacarlson> rahail: oh if it never gets as far as grub then it's out of our hands,  if no settings in bios to fix it,  maybe flash the bios (last resort)
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, there are keybindings in compiz but I have never messed around there.
<Jeremy3D> Fyodorovna, someone mentioned using metacity --replace so to use blender, both for the key bindings and because compiz wont be eating up my graphics processing power
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, not sure really I only tweak my setup a little really.
<Jeremy3D> Fyodorovna, i've searched all over the net and nothing seems to be working. unless i remap everything and i was hoping i could just change ALT keys to SUPER keys like you can with metacity
<Jeremy3D> Fyodorovna, but i cant figure out why when i run metacity i lose all my panels and whatnot
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, because all that runs with a compiz plugin, you replaced compiz with metacity
<Jeremy3D> Fyodorovna, is there anyway to run metacity with metacity plugins?
<w32stuxnet> hi guys! I have a weird situation where I can ssh into my box, but I cannot ping or apt-get anything from inside it
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, not sure really.
<w32stuxnet> I've heard that it is an issue with my dns settings, but what confuses me is that when I google "ubuntu dns" I just get information on how to set up BIND
<gantry> All my pop-up windows appear as a roll-down from the window bar.  Is there a way to make them appear just as normal pop-up windows?
<Fyodorovna> gantry, gnome 3?
<gantry> Yes
<gantry> Fyodorovna, yes
<sacarlson> w32stuxnet: so I guess it has local lan network access just no internet.  can you ping the box you came in on?  I guess check route and dns
<taglass> w32stuxnet, can you ping ip addresses like say 8.8.8.8?
<Fyodorovna> gantry, I have not seen any tweaks.
<_Neytiri_> how do i get the 10.4 desktop in 11.10
<Fyodorovna> _Neytiri_, only thing close is the fallback not exactly the same, install the gnome-shell to get it.
<w32stuxnet> taglass: yep
<sacarlson> w32stuxnet: ya try ping 8.8.8.8 as taglass suggested that will rule out dns if it fails
<kalimojo> why am i banned from #defocus
<w32stuxnet> taglass: I'm receiving pingg reponses around 19ms when I do that
<harry__> great!
<taglass> 8.8.8.8 happens to be one of googles dns servers.  On most systems you could sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf, but apparently ubuntu is different.
<sacarlson> w32stuxnet: so must be dns probem then,  you can look at /etc/resolv.conf  and see what values it contains
<w32stuxnet> nameserver 202.60.90.7
<w32stuxnet> nameserver 202.60.90.2
<w32stuxnet> Should I change that to the google DNS perhaps?
<w32stuxnet> and thanks for your help, by the way.
<sacarlson> w32stuxnet: ya you could try that change your 202.60.90.7  top to 8.8.8.8;  I think it will be deleted at the next dhcp but it should work long enuf to try
<_Neytiri_> Fyodorovna,  thanks
<Fyodorovna> _Neytiri_, np problem.
<cgfree> when someone becomes available I would greatly appreciate some assistance with an issue involving iphone mounting - although the iphone is mounting with access to files/folders, but it returns an error [Unable to mount iPhone]DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered --- dmesg | tail @  http://paste.ubuntu.com/884257/ -[- using Lucid 10.04 -]-
<w32stuxnet> replace the first one with 8.8.8.8?
<sacarlson> w32stuxnet: ya worth a try
<w32stuxnet> sacarlson, that worked perfectly
<sacarlson> w32stuxnet: ok so I guess both your dns servers are down today,  so if access is available you can edit your dhcpd server and add 8.8.8.8 to the list so that it will work after a dhcp lease expires or other
<brianp1992> dose anyone know what its called when you drag a window to the side of the desktop and then it resizes to half the desktop is called
<brianp1992> dose anyone know what its called when you drag a window to the side of the desktop and then it resizes to half the desktop
<DJ> brianp1992, compiz??
<taglass> w32stuxnet, You should be able to make it permanent by clicking the network indicator, edit connections, select your connection, edit, change Method: Automatic to Method: Addresses only and entering 8.8.8.8 in DNS servers
<brianp1992> dj, and when you drag a window to the top it automaticly maxemizes it
<kalimojo> why am i banned from #defocus
<sacarlson> w32stuxnet: ya taglass is correct you could manualy edit in network-manager also
<DJ> brianp1992, yeah look in youtube for ubuntu + compiz
<w32stuxnet> i'm going to try to figure out hwo to do it
<DJ> !tell brianp1992 about compiz
<ubottu> brianp1992, please see my private message
<brianp1992> dj, wow thanks :)
<sacarlson> w32stuxnet: oh but your ssh into the box so not sure how to gui that from ssh
<kalimojo> why am i banned from #defocus
<bazhang> !ot | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kalimojo> bazhang can u reinstate me ?
<bazhang> kalimojo, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support. dont ask here, try in #freenode
<CacheMoney> does any use Chrome on Ubuntu 11.10?
<taglass> CacheMoney, Better to just ask your question.
<CacheMoney> Where do I download Chrome for 11.10?
<taglass> http://www.google.com/chrome
<CacheMoney> taglass: I thought on Linux you were supposed to use PPA or dpkg ??  I'm new..
<taglass> CacheMoney, When you install the deb you download from google, it will setup a repository for you.
 * CacheMoney is downloading Chrome
<sacarlson> CacheMoney: I also see it in standard repository  so sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable  is an option
<alhikmah> http://facebook.com
<taglass> apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<taglass> N: Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<taglass> Do you maybe have google's repository active sacarlson?
<sacarlson> taglass: oh that could be I might of added it from ppa
<metal__> eae
<sacarlson> taglass: ya I see the dl.google..... added in my repository list, I just forgot I added it
<sulphur16> sacarlson: Is there any way to disable the avahi-daemon from starting at boot without removing it from system?
<sacarlson> sulphur16: I'm sure there is
<satyanash> Hi, how to write 8086 assembly program in ubuntu ?
<Ian3> Hi
<AcidRain> how do i determine which audio interface is in use?
<AcidRain> using rhythmbox
<sulphur16> sacarlson: Okay, I have tried using chkconfig, and 'chkconfig --list' shows avahi-daemon turned off for all runlevel. Yet, 'service avahi-daemon status' returns a pid
<sulphur16> sacarlson: Do you know of other ways to turn off a service ?
<Ian3> Does anyone know how to install flash player in firefox
<DJ> sulphur16, /etc/rc.d/services restart;
<sacarlson> sulphur16: I see this but it looks old http://en.kioskea.net/faq/739-disabling-the-avahi-daemon
<cowslammer> i hve just   reinstalled 10.04 and forgotten where to get sun  java
<ryao> Is there a way to set MAKEOPTS for DKMS packages?
<footvilla> how can i clone a ubuntu fake RAID 0 array to a single disk.
<Ian3> http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<Jeremy3D> ubuntu is kicking my ass tonight. i switched over to ubuntu 2d but when i came back to ubuntu i can no longer see my extra hard drive in the home folder
<Scott_S> footvilla: You can't directly copy a RAID array to a single disk, however you can copy the contents of the array to another disk.
<Jeremy3D> there used to be a list on the side. File System, Hard Drive, CD/DVD Rom,  but its gone now
<sacarlson> sulphur16: I also don't see this file on my system /etc/default/avahi-daemon  do you?
<Jeremy3D> anyway to bring it back? i don't know how to get into that hard drive
<taglass> satyanash, You could run MASM or TASM under dosbox, or use something like as86.  16 bit assembly isn't that well supported on linux.
<cowslammer> i hve just   reinstalled 10.04 and forgotten where to get sun  java
<stone_> Jeremy, can you see your HD in other ways using the CLI?
<sacarlson> footvilla:  I guess just cp -a /source/path /destination/path ;  still need to install mbr and maybe some changes in fstab to match where you want to put them
<Jeremy3D> stone_, not sure how, i'm pretty new to ubuntu and everytime i try to fix somethign i screw something else up. lol
<stone_> jeremy, is it a usb drive?
<Jeremy3D> stone_, no hard drive. don't know the drive letter though wtihout restarting in windows
<Jeremy3D> but i think it's named Hard Drive
<iusedisname2irc> hi
<sulphur16> sacarlson: Yes it is there in my filesystem. Ubuntu 11.10
<Jeremy3D> i think it's /dev/sda6
<stone_> cat /etc/fstab  or mount  -- both are your friends
<Jeremy3D> cat ?
<sacarlson> sulphur16: oh then maybe you could try this method http://www.hitxp.com/ask-guru/2012/01/22/how-to-disable-avahi-daemon-in-ubuntu/
<Scott_S> cat simply outputs the contents of the file to the terminal.
<DJ> Jeremy3D, cat vs Dog, you decide.
<Jeremy3D> ok # / was on /dev/sda6 during installaing   ext4   errors=remount
<mr_gees100_peas> greetings all. I'm having a sound related problem. I can't hear sound on my computer. Using the sound setting under the volume control I can see the sound card install. I can also test the speakers and they work fine. However, if I try playing a youtube video or playing an mp3 file in vlc player I don't hear anything. I do occasionally here the ubuntu sound when I log in. I tried the alsamixer but nothing was affected. When i logged in
<stone_> jeremy, are you comfortable with the terminal?  ctrl-alt-t opens it for you
<stone_> dj-- lol
<Jeremy3D> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation   swap   sw
<taglass> Jeremy3D, blkid will show your drives
<Jeremy3D> # swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation   swap   sw
<Jeremy3D> stone_, those are the three from the cat
<Jeremy3D> so can  i "mount /dev/sda6" ?
<taglass> sda6 is probably already mounted at /
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Jeremy3D
<sulphur16> sacarlson: looks like it will work. I will check it next time i restart my system
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stone_> taglass-- blkid is new to me...
<Jeremy3D> jordan, what do you want a paste of?
<taglass> stone_, Learn something new every day :)
<stone_> taglass-- indeed.  doesnt hurt that it shows up in the fstab.  Hitting the man page now
<Jeremy3D> http://pastebin.com/Jjb9MJg9
<Jeremy3D> ok stone what next?
<Jeremy3D> stone_,
<Miggs> Hey guys, I'm using pulseaudio with a network sink. When I play any youtube video or a video file in totem it plays very briefly and then sound and video stutter or stop completely. This isn't a problem with a local sink. Any idea how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Jeremy3D: I am saying that in the future if you have more than one line of output you should use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com rather than copying and pasting it into the channel.
<cowslammer> i hve just   reinstalled 10.04 and forgotten where to get sun  java
<sulphur16> sacarlson: Thanks for the help.
<Jeremy3D> Jordan_U, gotcha ty
<orionsonofneptun> ok folks im very angry everytime i read the scroll gets a mind of its own it moves up and down anywhere but where i want to be how do i insure scroll does what i want its ubuntu 11.10
<stone_> hi jeremy -- one sec
<Jeremy3D> stone_, ok
<orionsonofneptun> anyone???
<orionsonofneptun> webnet???
<mr_gees100_peas> sound problem help?
<cowslammer> can someone tell me where to get sun java for 10.04?
<orionsonofneptun> i cant get your ansers
<orionsonofneptun> please say agian
<Jeremy3D> stone_, ok i found the correct partition with disk utility and remounted the drive. it's in media now so i can get to it
<kmc> satyanash, taglass, nasm is a good assembler for 16-bit x86 and should be in Ubuntu repos
<klimnan> hey after i set up vsftpd, how do I get it so I can access my ftps server from filezilla on my other pc?
<taglass> kmc, so it does.  Certainly better than as86 :)
<Jeremy3D> ok so Ubuntu2d in the login screen is basically ubuntu without compiz effects (like using ctrl+alt+right to switch views)?
<Jeremy3D> err unity*
<stone_> @jeremy, excellent.
<taglass> cowslammer, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<satyanash> kmc, could you point me to a good tutorial on getting started using NASM for 16 bit ?
<taglass> cowslammer, Sun java is no longer supported by Ubuntu, and the PPAs that used to exist are all out of date from what I can tell.
<kmc> satyanash, not exactly, but here's a PC boot sector graphics demo written in NASM assembly: https://github.com/kmcallister/phosphene/blob/master/phosphene.asm
<kmc> there are nasm docs here: http://www.nasm.us/docs.php
<kmc> it's also quite similar to Microsoft's MASM (see http://www.nasm.us/doc/nasmdoc2.html#section-2.2)
<klimnan> After I install and set up vsftpd, how can I access my FTP server from filezilla?
<kmc> MASM is one of the main assemblers used on DOS, so there's plenty of docs and code for it
<kalimojo> can someone unquiet me on #defocus
<bazhang> kalimojo, stop asking here. it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<satyanash> kmc, I have no assembly background whatsoever.. So I wanted to know whether every assembler has a different syntax ?
<kalimojo> p;ease
<kmc> satyanash, yes.  every processor and also every assembler program for a given processor has different syntax
<kmc> for x86 there are two main varieties of syntax, Intel and AT&T
<kmc> intel syntax looks like:  mov eax, [ecx]
<kmc> at&t looks like:  mov (%ecx), %eax
<satyanash> kmc, So if I learn NASM, then I will know how to write assembly only in NASM ?
<kmc> yes, but the differences to another assembler for x86 are not that big
<mr_gees100_peas> greetings all. I'm having a sound related problem. I can't hear sound on my computer (Ubuntu 11.10). Using the sound setting under the volume control I can see the sound card install. I can also test the speakers and they work fine. However, if I try playing a youtube video or playing an mp3 file in vlc player I don't hear anything. I do occasionally here the ubuntu sound when I log in. I tried the alsamixer but nothing was affected. W
<kmc> if you know one assembly syntax variant well, you can learn another for the same processor without much trouble
<satyanash> kmc, okay, so how about assembly without calling anything externally from libs or something ?
<kmc> what about it?
<Miggs> Anybody around who knows about pulseaudio?
<satyanash> kmc, how does that work ?
<bazhang> satyanash, does this have some connection to ubuntu?
<AcidRain> is there anyone in here at all that can tell me which audio interface my sound is currently coming from?
<satyanash> bazhang, aahh.. sorry.
<mr_gees100_peas> Miggs: I also have a sound problem.
<taglass> satyanash, http://asm.sourceforge.net/
<dj_segfault> Miggs: What do you want to know about pulseaudio?  I know a little
<Miggs> I'm using pulseaudio with a network sink. When I play any youtube video or a video file in totem it plays very briefly and then sound and video stutter or stop completely. This isn't a problem with a local sink. Any idea how to fix this?
<BillyIsBack> What's up everyone! I am a newbie at ubuntu (I mean not really) /me lol
<Miggs> mr_gees100_peas, what's your problem? I've had to fix a few to get to this point so maybe I've encountered yours. :)
<dj_segfault> Miggs: Are the videos also flv, or are they other formats?
 * BillyIsBack this is a test
<Miggs> Other formats also.
 * BillyIsBack looks around...
<dj_segfault> Miggs: That's the wrong answer ;)
<AcidRain> is there anyone in here at all that can tell me which audio interface my sound is currently coming from?
<navneet> hi
<Miggs> Yeah, can't just blame it on Flash
<navneet> hi jonbo
<mr_gees100_peas> Miggs, I have no sound coming out of my speakers. Well, If I use the test button under the sound settings I do hear sound. When I log iinto ubuntu I do hear sound. Other than that nothing works.
<Miggs> AcidRain, click on the volume control, sound properties and hardware. That should tell you.
<dj_segfault> Miggs: It's easy to suspect the flash player, but past that I don't know.  Sorry.  Have you tried restarting pulseaudio?
<mr_gees100_peas> I tried playing an mp3 file with vlc player and watching youtube videos. No sound. I tried the alsamixer but I had no luck with that.
<navneet> can u help now
<AcidRain> Miggs: i am under ubuntu 11.11, it doesnt tell me
<AcidRain> Miggs: it just says internal audio.
<navneet> hi any one there for help me
<Miggs> dj_segfault, this is a problem I've had since at least November. It's survived several reinstalls. Restarting pulse isn't the answer. :(
<navneet> any one there
<BillyIsBack> Hey guys! I am trying to access the folder where I installed warzone2100. Unfortunately I do not know where that is. Can someone enlighten on where the installation folders are in ubuntu (or how to reveal them). thanks!
<stone_> acidrain, im heading offline, but this may be helpful:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<AcidRain> Miggs: my issue is that darkice cannot stream encoding because it does not know where to read sound from
<navneet> reply me plz
<CFHowlett> navneet   greetings
<dj_segfault> I remember a log time ago there was a common problem in Ubuntu where there was some mixer control that was shipped as set to zero, and for anyone to get sound you had to use the text-mode mixer (ALSA) to find those controls and bump them up.  But mr_gees100_peas you say you've tried that?
<BillyIsBack> navneet: state your problem and we will try to help you ou
<Miggs> mr_gees100_peas, alt-f2 and run gstreamer-properties. Try a few of the different options in there.
<navneet> hi billy
<zykotick9> BillyIsBack: if the package was called warzone2100, try "dpkg -L warzone2100" to see where it installed files
<Miggs> AcidRain, sorry man, I don't know about that one.
<navneet> how to uninstall .exe software
<abhisinghal> how to install new browser in ubuntu 12.04
<CFHowlett> abhisinghal   please ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<AcidRain> Miggs: well its going to look like /dev/dsp or something of the sort
<satyanash> kmc, taglass, since the processor is same, why should the assembly code be any different for different OS ?
<mr_gees100_peas> Miggs:  Hmm. Under the Default Output the pluggin is set to auto detect. The Device however says Unsupported.
<AcidRain> i think an application called audacity can tell me what the proper interface for sound is
<BillyIsBack> navneet: could you please give me more info about this .exe software? Did you install it through "wine"?
<kmc> satyanash, same instruction but there are different conventions on how to write it, e.g.  "mov eax, [ecx]" vs "mov (%ecx), %eax"
<navneet> yes billy
<taglass> satyanash, different syscall interfaces for one.  If I recall you can actually call the kernel two ways under linux, by pushing arguments on the stack like traditional unix, or through registers.
<Miggs> Unsupported in there is fine. It just means the drop-down isn't supported when you have default selected.
<kmc> i think each of these syntaxes is based on the standard assembly for some different older chips
<navneet> i want to uninstall nokia pc siute from my ubuntu 11.10
<satyanash> kmc, so AT&T is for *nix and Intel for Windows/DOS ?
<kmc> no, you can use either on either if you have the right assembler
<kmc> and there are variations too... NASM and MASM both use Intel syntax, but have other differences as described in the manual
<kmc> besides instructions there are all kinds of directives, macros, etc. which each assembler can do differently
<navneet> reply me fast plz
<Miggs> mr_gees100_peas, I would say you had a pulse problem as well but that you get system sounds puts paid to that.
<Miggs> I'm out of ideas already.
<kmc> and as taglass said, code which interfaces with the kernel, or hardware directly, will depend on the details of that kernel and hardware
<mr_gees100_peas> Miggs: Ok, of the items in the menu the ALSA option was the only one that work. It may had blown one of my eardrums off to timbactuk but it worked. What's next
<satyanash> kmc, taglass.. aah. okay. Thank you.
<BillyIsBack> navneet: ok, when you open the dash home, and you type "wine" do you see an option "uninstall wine application" ?
<Miggs> Hah, in which case it probably is a pulse problem if output directly through ALSA works.
<BillyIsBack> navneet: the dash home is right on top of the sidebar
<navneet> ok let me check
<kmc> there are two ways to make a syscall on 32-bit x86 linux
<Miggs> My laptop is about to shut down but you'll have to get on the google looking for pulse audio and alsa issues.
<kmc> one is to load arguments into registers and invoke interrupt 0x80
<kmc> the other is an ordinary userspace function call to a special page of code initialized by the kernel
<mr_gees100_peas> ok. at least thats a clue. Thanks for the help
<kmc> the former is far easier in hand-written assembly
<Miggs> Good luck
<navneet> hi billy
<BillyIsBack> hey
<navneet> its working
<navneet> thanks a lot
<BillyIsBack> Did you find your software listed there??
<BillyIsBack> anyone living on the east coast? :)
<navneet> hi billy
<BillyIsBack> navneet: hey
<navneet> nokia pc suite is there
<navneet> there is no unistallation take place
<navneet> please look into the matter
<BillyIsBack> navneet: ok. You will have to check into wine itself. Search in the dash home "wine" but this time choose "configure wine"
<BillyIsBack> navneet: when configure wine opens up, look for the tab "applications"
<BillyIsBack> navneet: there should be a list of .exe applications installed. Please let me know if you see your application listed there.
<navneet> no there is no list of .exe file
<BillyIsBack> navneet: there is no applications listed under the tab applications?
<navneet> but the nokia pc suite is still appear  on desktop and also working
<Jeremy3D> oh i will find the answer to this keybinding question tonight
<navneet> hey billy do some thing
<astrobill> hey
<navneet> how to over come this problem
<astrobill> i'm trying to get some help
<CFHowlett> !askastrobill
<CFHowlett> !askastrobill
<astrobill> hmm
<CFHowlett> !ask|astrobill
<ubottu> astrobill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> CFHowlett, a | is needed there
<astrobill> here's the thing
<CFHowlett> bazhang   fat finger's get you everytime :)
<navneet> any one help me how to completely remove nokia pc suite .exe software from my ubuntu 11.10
<astrobill> I got a new modem/router today
<astrobill> after I got it, I was unable to connect to any undernet server
<astrobill> I have tweaked as much as possible
<astrobill> I mostly use konversation to connect
<CFHowlett> navneet   go into your /home.  Display hidden files.  delete wine - that'll wipe out ALL your .exe files
<astrobill> when I connect to a random undernet server, it will connect, but it won't autojoin any chanels
<astrobill> when I try to join a channel, it doesn nothing for a minute or so, then the progam crashes.
<BillyIsBack> CFHowlett: how to you display hidden files? (I have been looking for that)
<astrobill> this only happens with undernet
<CFHowlett> BillyIsBack   ctrl-h does it for me but I'm on 10.04
<taglass> BillyIsBack, CTRL+H
<BillyIsBack> Thanks a lot guys. #hastag:thethingsyouhavetolearnwithubuntulol
<navneet> hey billy r therer
<BillyIsBack> navneet: please follow what CFHowlett said earlier (go to your home folder, press ctrl+H, look for the folder .wine and delete it.)
<BillyIsBack> if that does not fix your problem, then I will not be able to help you further.
<BillyIsBack> Guys, it took me 2h to figure out how to find these folders loooool. Thanks a lot. Power of the freedom of knowledge!
<CFHowlett> BillyIsBack   it's ALWAYS the little things.  Be safe / have fun
<navneet> hey i delete it
<navneet> but there is still icon of nokia pc suite on desktop
<CFHowlett> navneet   delete the icon
<navneet> i think this is not way to uninstall the software
<CFHowlett> navneet   a wine installation is NOT  a windows installation.  Different rules/methods and outcomes apply.
<BillyIsBack> ^ i was just about to write that
<navneet> hi tohtori
<BillyIsBack> I am kind of wondering. How did you install the Nokia PC suite at the first place? Because if you used wine, it should have been listed there, right guys?
<CFHowlett> BillyIsBack   wine doesn't always set up the icons properly.  UNinstalling is also an inexact functio at the best of times.
<CFHowlett> *function*
<astrobill> if the windows program installs an icon on the desktop, it may not work
<astrobill> you need to use a wine link instead
<silv3r_m00n> when software is installed from synaptic , where are the deb files downloaded from ?
<CFHowlett> silv3r_m00n   the appropriate repository or mirror
<silv3r_m00n> where can I find the links ? I need to download few debs manually
<bazhang> !repos | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, packages.ubuntu.com
<silv3r_m00n> thanks
<silv3r_m00n> can I add a 11.04 repo in 11.10 and install some software ?
<lilVaratep> Can I make Ubuntu look and sound exactly like OS X?
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, no
<BillyIsBack> hmmm... interesting. I hope that never happens to me. So far steam and google sketchup works flawlessly
<CFHowlett> silv3r_m00n nope.  if you need it that bad, look at compiling.
<bazhang> lilVaratep, steer clear of the macbuntu theme. it is unrecoverable and requires reinstallation
<jakes> anyone know how to install BT5 menu on ubuntu?
<bazhang> jakes, what is bt5 menu
<lilVaratep> bazhang, Is there an alternative, then?
<BillyIsBack> Oh, any cool themes for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !themes | BillyIsBack
<ubottu> BillyIsBack: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<silv3r_m00n> CFHowlett: I need quanta plus web development tool , which was there in 11.04 but when I upgraded to 11.10 yesterday it went away , and I must absolutely get it back , and I think the deb from 11.04 will work on 11.10
<bazhang> lilVaratep, no
<silv3r_m00n> its this thing , http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/quanta
<bazhang> !info quanta
<ubottu> Package quanta does not exist in oneiric
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   there are some 3rd party themes available but they seem to be way more trouble than they're worth.  That said, look around.  The official Lion wallpapers are online, AWN/docky will give you you dock and very mac like icons are also out there.
<silv3r_m00n> so I was wondering if I add the repo of 11.04 in 11.10 and try to pull back it may come back
<CFHowlett> silv3r_m00n   tyr it.  At worst, it won't work and you
<scottj> is there a way to send the same signal with kill that a window manager would send with the close button?
<BillyIsBack> sweeeeet. Thanks
<CFHowlett> will have to purge.  I'd still say compile for safetwy
<CFHowlett> *safety*
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, no dont mix repos
<silv3r_m00n> I would then need to compile kde3
<CFHowlett> bazhang   manually inject .debs vs. compiling was my thought ...
<jakes> backtrack 5 menu!!!!!!!!111
<bazhang> CFHowlett, compile of find a PPA at best
<silv3r_m00n> where is the download deb link on this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/natty/kdewebdev-kde3
<bazhang> jakes, this is not bt support
<silv3r_m00n> is it the tar.gz at the bottom ?
<bazhang> !backtrack | jakes
<ubottu> jakes: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> jakes, /join #backtrack-linux
<navneet> hi
<navneet> is there any body to help me
<bazhang> navneet, ask a question first
<CFHowlett> !ask|navneet
<ubottu> navneet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<navneet> hi bazhang
<silv3r_m00n> navneet: see to your right , there are 1449 people in this room
<bazhang> navneet, whats the issue
<navneet> i want to unistall my nokia pc suite from my ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> navneet, if someone knows they will answer
<bazhang> navneet, how did you install it
<navneet> through wine
<bazhang> navneet, then look for the uninstaller script
<CFHowlett> silv3r_m00n  have you looked for a ppa or developer's page?
<navneet> plz gide me step by step
<silv3r_m00n> CFHowlett: the project was dead 4 years ago
<silv3r_m00n> but the software is too irresistible
<CFHowlett> silv3r_m00n   ooookay
<bazhang> navneet, doing what? look for the uninstaller script as I said, then run it
 * CFHowlett CFH resists urge to comment on moribund software for development
<silv3r_m00n> I got the deb of quanta from 11.04 page , it asks for kdelibs4c2a , I can't see it in synaptic , what is its current replacement ?
<anush> I have a filesystem sorting problem. See paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/884339/ . In the first `ls` output, dashboard.js should appear as the first item, but appears last. Any ideas? Was perfectly fine until yesterday.
<CFHowlett> silv3r_m00n   from 10.04 apt shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/884341/
<mr_gees100_peas> Hi, When I run the following command on the terminal i get an error (aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav    ERROR--> aplay: pcm_write:1682: write error: Input/output error
<BillyIsBack> bazhang: you may or may not know that we tried to help navneet and he could not find the software in wine. However, it seems that we did not think about trying to find the "uninstall file". As of now, we told him to delete the .wine folder so that all trace of software would be gone and delete the desktop icon that he was referring to. I believe that now the software should be unable to work whatsoever. But apparently navneet
<BillyIsBack>  claim that it is still installed.
<CFHowlett> bazhang   I suspect the icon is visible but the program is gone...
<bazhang> CFHowlett, yeah
<BillyIsBack> this leaves me with 2 options: either there is another windows application installer and the said application is installed through the other application or the software is gone and the user is unable to figure out that it is gone.
<guest-CfwNue> please
<guest-CfwNue> how to password login anonymous-IOS
<CFHowlett> guest-CfwNue   ios?
<guest-CfwNue> anonymous -IOS
<silv3r_m00n> CFHowlett , bazhang thanks  I got the debs from 11.04 page and installed and it works perfect
<CFHowlett> silv3r_m00n   congrats!
<mr_gees100_peas> I'm having a no sound problem. Anybody would like to take a shot at it.
<mr_gees100_peas> ?
<BillyIsBack> you see, if you were on windows , I would just have said "format your hard drive and reinstall windows"
<mr_gees100_peas> BillyIsBack:  it did cross my mind on switching to SUSE
<BillyIsBack> SUSE?
<mr_gees100_peas> opensuse
<mr_gees100_peas> whatever makes the sound works
<unsecur3d> no sound ?
<BillyIsBack> I learn new things everyday...
<unsecur3d> what drivers r u using
<unsecur3d> u know ur sound card chip model ?
<BillyIsBack> ok peace guys
<mr_gees100_peas> unsecur3d: SB LIVE VALUE EMU!)!X
<mr_gees100_peas> WHAT THE HECK> I CAN"T TYPE NUMBERS NOW
<ehm> shift/caps key stuck?
<mr_gees100_peas> YES> CAPLOCKS AND OR SHIFT SEEMS TO BE STUCK
<ehm> try in another app, like a text editor
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   We *told* you - no mountain dew around the computers@!
<mr_gees100_peas> I have no idea. it works now
<mr_gees100_peas> unsecur3d: ok the sound card "again" under the sound setting says SB Live Value EMU10k1X
<mr_gees100_peas> unsecur3d: How do I get the driver?
<mr_gees100_peas> unsecur3d:When I try to test the speaker under the sound settings MOST of the time they work fine. Sometimes the application closes when I hot the TEST button
<Knamil> Hey, I want my FTP server on ubuntu accessible from anywhere. Right now I can only acess it on my local LAN network through 192.168.1.... How do I access it through my static ip?
<mr_gees100_peas> There is sound when I log into ubuntu but never when I go to youtube or try playing an mp3 file
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   have you installed the restricted codecs?
<Hanslanda> hello guys...anyone can help me solve this problem (when i run the Urban Terror game i got this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/884358/ )
<mr_gees100_peas> Also I ran the 'aplay some.wav' I get an error
<Jeremy3D> which uses less graphic/processor resources (for blender 3d software): unity or gnome?
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   have you installed the restricted codecs?
<CFHowlett> what error??
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: When I installed ubuntu I selected the restricted software option
<CFHowlett> Jeremy3D   gnome - I think
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: aplay: pcm_write:1682: write error: Input/output error
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   indulge me: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hanslanda> hello guys...anyone can help me solve this problem (when i run the Urban Terror game i got this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/884358/ )
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: Will do. Just a sec to try it.
<CFHowlett> !patience|Hanslanda
<ubottu> Hanslanda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Hanslanda> sorry CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> Hanslanda   no worries
<Jeremy3D> which do most people like better: Unity or Gnome ?
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<mr_gees100_peas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ehm> Hanslanda, also see if there's an UrbanTerror channel
<anush> I have a filesystem sorting problem. See paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/884339/ . In the first `ls` output, dashboard.js should appear as the first item, but appears last. Any ideas?
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   do you have .mp3 files saved?
<mr_gees100_peas> yes.
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: yes I do. I try playing it with VLC player. It looks like is playing but no sound comes out
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   mplayer yourfile.mp3
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: I'll have to install it. Just a sec
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett Which one should I install mplayer or mplayer2?
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   mplayer
<navneet> how to uninstall nokia pc suite from ubuntu 11.10
<navneet> hi onixs
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: I get Starting playback... A:   0.3 (00.3) of 75.0 (01:15.0) ??,?%
<navneet> hi pcpower
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   and no sound?
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: correct no sound
<navneet> how to uninstall nokia pc suite from ubuntu 11.10 ?
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   can you play non-mp3 music?
<mokilok> Can anyone tell me the correct way to access ntfs network shares on ubuntu. I was going to mount it in fstab but a work mate told me that mounting works differently and that I would either be damaging the file system or locking it so that others wouldn't be able to use it.
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   see your /documents/examples folder
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   */home/examples* sorry
<mr_gees100_peas> I don't think I have a /home/examples folder
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   try http://www.vorbis.com/music/    download a tune
<mr_gees100_peas> sorry. I do have a home examples but no sample music files
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   grab one of the files for vorbis.com
<navneet> any one help me
<CFHowlett> navneet   do the nokia utilities still boot?
<CFHowlett> can you run them?
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: ok. I tried a .wav file found in /usr/share/sounds/alsa. It play part of it
<navneet> yes
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   try .ogg files.  pretty sure .wav is propietary....
<edwinkcw> I have a problem. I don't know why I can't find wunderlist in my ubuntu software centre. Can anyone help?
<CFHowlett> navneet   did you delete your hidden .wine folder?
<navneet> still there is icon on desktop and also working
<CFHowlett> edwinkcw   wunderlist is not in the ubuntu repositories...
<navneet> yess
<edwinkcw> CFHowlett: http://blog.wunderlist.com/post/11311813247/wunderlist-now-available-in-ubuntu-software-center
<edwinkcw> CFHowlett: I know that from wunderlist website..
<hexacode> what does the "L" in lrwxrwxrwx   mean ?
<CFHowlett> edwinkcw   maybe it was retracted.  Option #2: go to the site, find the .deb and install.  Option #3: install from source.
<edwinkcw> CFHowlett: I don't find any .deb...
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: I tried an .ogg file in the examples folder (I don't know what type of file this is) with the mplayer. I receive a bunch of errors. Then something opened but still no sound
<CFHowlett> edwinkcw   http://www.6wunderkinder.com/downloads/wunderlist-1.2.4-linux-64.tgz
<ehm> hexacode, It is either "d" if the item is a directory, or "l" if it is a link, or "-" if the item is a regular file.
<hexacode> oh thanks
<edwinkcw> CFHowlett: yes, I know, but I just wonder if there is any better option..
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   .ogg is an open source format that should run in just about every linux flavor available.  Your's doesn't.  Don't know if you're on a desktop or laptop, but could this be a soundcard issue?
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: The sound card works fine in (hold on to your hat now) windows. I have a dual boot
<rodayo> When I try to turn down the brightness for my laptop the screen "refreshes" like it does when you change the resolution. Turning up the brightness is no problem. Does anyone know what could be casuing this? Right now I'm just the brightness-program which doesn't have this effect.
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas  grrr...   hey, install medibuntu as well.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/884370/
<CFHowlett> http://medibuntu.org/
<rodayo> Just to be clear, the brightness does turn down but the screen flikers before hand
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: Is there a way to uninstall and reinstall the sound card and maybe ubuntu will magically reinstall the correct drivers
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   yes.  sorry, but IDK exactly how.  Could be a simple matter of driver matching to your card...
<rodayo> What's 12.04's release date?
<CFHowlett> rodayo   04/26
<rodayo> Is it in beta atm?
<rodayo> or alpha still?
<CFHowlett> rodayo   beta 1 for more see #ubuntu-+1
<rodayo> Alright, thanks. I was just curious
<CFHowlett> *#ubuntu+1*
<rodayo> I never do an update I always go for a clean install...so I wanna have a heads up to backup all my stuff before hand =P
<katronix> I had to move the data directory for mysql, I updated the my.cnf to point to the new directory, and it tells me its running, but when I try to connect, I get a socket error, can anyone here offer any suggestions?
<CFHowlett> rodayo   don't feel like you MUST upgrade the DAY it comes out ...
<rodayo> CFHowlett, I understand...but school will be out by that time so it's probably best to do it around that time.
<CFHowlett> mr_gees100_peas   sorry, but I gtg.  starbucks is closing ...
<CFHowlett> rodayo   alright then.  good luck good night.
<mr_gees100_peas> CFHowlett: ok but what do I do once I do the medibuntu stuff?
<zu_munir> HI ALL....
<n00bprogrammer> hello
<zu_munir> i`m new comer
<derpella> Hello. My xfce tries to get sound controls for it's notification applet from gnome-volume-control-applet, but this isn't here... How should I replace this line to get sound controls working?
<katronix> anyone have any clues?
<horseatingweeds> I just installed samba, but when I try running system-config-samba it tells me, "system-config-samba requires a currently running X server" I'm using Kubuntu. Is there something different here from Ubuntu?
<jbl^> derpella: you're probably missing the gnome packages
<jbl^> derpella: install them
<derpella> jbl^: I have Gnome installed, I checked and I have gnome-media, gnome-media-common, gnome-applets-data and gnome-applets...
<derpella> On Gnome I have no problems with this control
<jbl^> oh hrm
<jbl^> i dunno
<derpella> horseatingweeds: do you use lgdm?
<derpella> horseatingweeds: no idea if it is it, but if you run ck-list-session, is your X session marked as active?
<strata> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_refDpJO3r4
<alFReD-NSH> I'm trying to filter something from wget by regex,
<alFReD-NSH> how am I supposed to do this?
<alFReD-NSH> wget --quiet -O <url> | <magical command> <regex>
<alFReD-NSH> What is that magical command?
<llutz_> alFReD-NSH: grep
<alFReD-NSH> no, grep is for having new lines
<alFReD-NSH> the output doesn't have anything
<horseatingweeds> derpella: Yes, it has session=TRUE.
<Ghrim> In Xubuntu, how do I change from using xflock4 / xscreensaver / whatever it is, to something else like slock or preferably something less horrifyingly ugly?
<horseatingweeds> I'm not using lgdm that I know of. I'm just trying to set up samba as I did on Ubuntu
<sluckxz> horseatingweeds: are you using kubuntu?
<horseatingweeds> sluckxz: Yes
<horseatingweeds> Also, under 'system' there is an link labeled Samba, but it does nothing when I click it.
<sluckxz> http://maketecheasier.com/easy-samba-sharing-setup-with-kde/2010/11/17  ??
<sluckxz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/851668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851668 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Can't install samba from dolphin : kubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<horseatingweeds> sluckxz: That's what I thought. It's talking about kdenetwork-filesharing. Maybe that's what I'm missing.
<sluckxz> yea i guess install that manually cause the slick wizard is maybe broken
<shades> hello
<shades> this new version of buntu seems to bring up my wireless card as wlan0 instead of rausb0 as the previous version did. How do I load the module for this linksys wusb54gV4 to come up as rausb0 instead of wlan0? It has the rt2500 chipset
<Jordan_U> shades: Why do you care about the device name?
<shades> Jordan_U: I have two live cds one isolder than the other the older one loads it up as rausb0 and with kismet I was able to get signal and noise data.. with this newer live cd I cannot get this information.. i think it might deal with the driver verion or something
<Jordan_U> shades: Try asking in #kismet to see what they think is wrong.
<horseatingweeds> sluckxz: Does that bug report mean the bug is still there?
<sluckxz> i agree its a driver issue shades
<shades> how do I change that?
<orionsonofneptun> ok why is my pc when booting ubuntu 11.10 install cd stuck on splash screen for 30 minutes whats the deal son
<sluckxz> yes.  but i read the bug as saying the wizard doesnt launch the installer.  so install the apps and go back and see if you can set it up in kde cpanel
<sluckxz> im assuming a lot ;)
<orionsonofneptun> anyone???
<shades> sluckxz.. any idea?
<orionsonofneptun> does anyone see me here???
<Jordan_U> !patience | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<orionsonofneptun> am i invisible or what
<sluckxz> shades look at backtrack if you want hardcore wireless drivers
<orionsonofneptun> ok why is my pc when booting ubuntu 11.10 install cd stuck on splash screen for 30 minutes whats the deal son
<hanslanda> anyone can help me configuring my keyboard
<navneet> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<CFHowlett> !patience|orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Justasic> ubottu's Website Title[1]: Official Ubuntu Documentation
<ubottu> Justasic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Justasic> ubottu's Website Title[2]: Ubuntu Forums
<ubottu> Justasic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Justasic> ubottu's Website Title[3]: Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<ubottu> Justasic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Justasic> sorry
<Justasic> I was testing a script
<sluckxz> not that you have to install them but they will tell you more about tweaking your wireless drivers and i think tthey are ubuntu based now.
<Justasic> didn't think it worked that way :|
<FloodBot1> Justasic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n00bprogrammer> lol
<CFHowlett> Justasic   please use #test
<orionsonofneptun> ubottu bott leave me alone
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> Justasic: Please make sure that none of your scripts talk in this channel in the future.
<orionsonofneptun> trust me ubottu i dont
<Justasic> CFHowlett, Jordan_U it was an internetwork script :|
<orionsonofneptun> ubottu what is the name of test to see if you are bott or human
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> orionsonofneptun: Please stop.
<hanslanda> anyone can help me configuring my keyboard
<dracnoc> #join ubuntu+1
<orionsonofneptun> ok why is my pc when booting ubuntu 11.10 install cd stuck on splash screen for 30 minutes whats the deal son
<orionsonofneptun> im still looking at splash
<orionsonofneptun> what the heck
<CFHowlett> orionsonofneptun   *friendly word in your ear; drop the "son" please*
<orionsonofneptun> whats wrong with son?????
<orionsonofneptun> ubottu is son exeptable
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rymate1234> ubottu, hai
<sluckxz> orionsonofneptun: http://blog.js-development.com/2012/01/help-ubuntu-1110-wont-boot.html
<waheed> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and the places, system, and applications menus have disappeared without any customization I done..how to display it again??
<sluckxz> boot options
<sluckxz> tryem out
<cooldman224> ubottu: why u nub
<ubottu> cooldman224: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rymate1234> ubottu, y so srs>?
<ubottu> rymate1234: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hanslanda> anyone can help me configuring my keyboard
<waheed> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and the places, system, and applications menus have disappeared without any customization I done..how to display it again?
<monser> hello all
<CFHowlett> monser greetings
<monser> i want to block this driver from being loaded every time at boot time ohci_hdc
<monser> my machine hangs because of this driver
<hanslanda> anyone can help me configuring my keyboard?
<monser> I can not see files created under windows and named with Cyrillic alphabet.I see only  ??? , no cyrillic  characters .How to fix it?
 * Descriptioned goodmorning
<Krissed> Morning
<Zeusking19> Morning :)
<waheed> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and the places, system, and applications menus have disappeared without any customization I done..how to display it again???
<Descriptioned> UBUNTU FTW all ubuntu users are lucky... fu winblows :P
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Descriptioned> !netsplit
<Zeusking19> Descriptioned: I use both, but Ubuntu is better.
<Descriptioned> Zeusking19: i use dual boot also, and i got  3 laptops, with diff OS
<Zeusking19> Descriptioned: That is ok then :D
<Descriptioned> Still Ubuntu are the best u can do it all as on other os
<Descriptioned> just need to have a little knowlege
<kapz>  using ubuntu 11.10 32 bit on desktop. Gcalctool won't display currency exchange rates in financial mode...however other pc having 64 bit ubuntu does show currency rate...
<Zeusking19> Yeah.
<hanslanda> anyone can help me configuring my keyboard?
<Zeusking19>  Sure
<orionsonofneptun> im stuck on ubuntu splash
<CFHowlett> orionsonofneptun   from cdrom or from hard drvie
<CFHowlett> *drive*?
<sluckxz> hanslanda: what language?
<anush> Very bizzare filesystem issue. The sort order of a period (.) seems to be between the alphabets J and K. See paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/884429/
<orionsonofneptun> im trying to boot install cd
<anush> Reproduced on 11.10 and 10.10
<orionsonofneptun> in optical drive
<Jordan_U> anush: What localization?
<CFHowlett> orionsonofneptun   did you md5sum check your .iso?
<orionsonofneptun> how
<orionsonofneptun> why
<Jordan_U> !md5 | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CFHowlett> !md5sum|orionsonofneptun   always so that you ensure you've got a clean iso
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun   always so that you ensure you've got a clean iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<orionsonofneptun> its a good cd
<anush> Jordan_U: it should be en_US, but how to I verify?
<Jordan_U> anush: Try reproducing the problem with "LC_ALL=C ll"
<CFHowlett> orionsonofneptun   do you *know* that the iso you downloaded is good?  do you *know* that the cd burn was good?  No?  Do your checks.
<orionsonofneptun> yes i use it all the time
<anush> wow, that command shows the correct order
<anush> what's the issue?
<orionsonofneptun> its good unless some one steals it everytime i try to use it
<CFHowlett> orionsonofneptun   you've got a mysterious error.  The process of trouble shooting means eliminating possible causes.  Do the checks.
<Jordan_U> anush: Order depends on your localisation, not all languages / regions have the same alphabet.
<orionsonofneptun> ive verified cd a hundered times
<orionsonofneptun> what else to check
<anush> Jordan_U: got it, let me check what I have
<anush> for my reference, what does LC_ALL=C do?
<orionsonofneptun> it works fine in all other computers
<Jordan_U> anush: It sets all localization preferences to the default of 'C' (which basically means English).
<orionsonofneptun> its my eyes or monitor or bois or some other hardware im shure
<horseatingweeds> I've installed samba and kdenetwork-filesharing on kubuntu, but when I try to run the modules to configure, like "kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare" it says it could not find the module.
<Jordan_U> anush: Using it on the same line as a command sets it only for that one command.
<anush> Jordan_U: how do i permanently set it?
<hanslanda> sluckxz, can u help me? keyboard language is portuguese Brazil
<theadmin> hanslanda: Which do you want it to be?
<Jordan_U> anush: I don't actually know.
<anush> Jordan_U: Alright, I'll poke around, but this was really helpful. Thanks so much for pointing me in the right direction.
<Jordan_U> orionsonofneptun: Try different kernel parameters at boot, especially try adding "nomodeset" and removing "splash" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hanslanda> theadmin, portuguese brazil  abnt2 .... there are some keys that arent right like the ”?” and others
<Jordan_U> anush: You're welcome.
<sluckxz> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-main-i386/6/
<sluckxz> sorry no idea. i speak only us english and never had to worry about that stuff.
<theadmin> hanslanda: setxkbmap br -model abnt2 # That work?
<hanslanda> sluckxz, theadmin  ive connected a keyboard and a monitor to my notebook...and the keyboard is giving me a headache
<sluckxz> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/175341
<sluckxz> weres ubot
<hanslanda> theadmin, YOU ARE THE GUY!!! MANY THANKS MAN
<sluckxz> thanks hanslanda !
<theadmin> hanslanda: No problem, now add that to your startup apps so you don't have to do it every time
<sluckxz> haha oops good job theadmin
<hanslanda> theadmin, sluckxz how can i add it to my startup apps?, im a beginner..sorry
<theadmin> hanslanda: Which Ubuntu version are you running?
<hanslanda> theadmin, youll be angry with me...but there in #xubuntu nobody helped me...im running xubuntu
<theadmin> hanslanda: That's no problem, uh, go to the menu, settings, settings manager, session and startup, you'll find it somewhere there
<orionsonofneptun> how do i remove splash
<ServerSage> With a towel?  :)
<ServerSage> orionsonofneptun: Are you talking the splash at boot?
<orionsonofneptun> and you know what is wierd i see different welcome screen on toshba then on my dell why is that it should be the same cd
<theadmin> orionsonofneptun: Uh, your BIOS boot splash?...
<anush> Jordan_U: I found out that my locale is in fact en_US.UTF-8. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/884437/
<orionsonofneptun> yup trying to boot install cd
<anush> so, not sure why it's a problem
<theadmin> orionsonofneptun: Well the BIOS splash is different and that's more of a hardware thing
<orionsonofneptun> the try ubuntu screen is totally different on toshiba then dell
<orionsonofneptun> 'why
<hanslanda> theadmin, sorry if im boring u...but one last question.. do you know how to remove mouse acceleration? i tried this, but without success
<sluckxz> these are the questions you will ponder for the rest of your life...
<sluckxz> why!!!!
<theadmin> orionsonofneptun: Ah, that, I dunno -- it does that sometimes, the graphical menu doesn't always start, grub thing
<orionsonofneptun> im getting when i hit f1 stopping modem connection fail
<orionsonofneptun> and
<theadmin> hanslanda: "mouse acceleration"?
<Mongoose> Don't have a screesaver on but when I am going to be away from my computer for 6 hours I turn my monitor off but when I come back and turn it on the monitor light goes on but the monitor screen stays black. I then have to reboot the computer for the monitor to come back on. Any ideas what is happening?
<hanslanda> theadmin, yes...im a gamer...and work a lot with graphic editors...
<orionsonofneptun> starting cpu interupts balancing daemon fail
<theadmin> hanslanda: So... what exactly is that thing?... I'm not so sure what you mean.
<orionsonofneptun> starting lightdm display manager fail
<theadmin> orionsonofneptun: Meh, unsupported graphics card likely, try nomodeset
<orionsonofneptun> starting cups printing spooler/server fail
<CFHowlett> Mongoose   Preferences>power management settings
<theadmin> orionsonofneptun: Or... If that much stuff fails, you sure your system meets the minimum requirements (512 MB RAM, i686 compatible CPU, etc)
<orionsonofneptun> what is nomodeset and how do i do it
<orionsonofneptun> its x86 1.7ghz and 1.5 ram
<tMH> hello everybody.
<theadmin> orionsonofneptun: Hm okay.
<orionsonofneptun> it should hold this 32 bit 11.10
<CFHowlett> tMH   greetings
<tMH> does someone knows how to get ping results like these on ubuntu (or freebsd, even):
<tMH> 2012/03/15 11:46:43.644 : Reply[1] from ya.ru: bytes=32 time=3.5 ms TTL=56
<tMH> 2012/03/15 11:46:53.859 : 77.246.*.* request timed out
<tMH> ?
<FloodBot1> tMH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<triscuit> #join xchat
<tMH> time stamped ones, telling when site is down too.
<CFHowlett> tMH   not sure what you mean?  ping www.google.com
<orionsonofneptun> what is nomodeset and how do i do it
<tMH> CFHowlett - I need to put some far site to test with ping results written to the file and take a look day after if there were ping reply faults.
<anush> Jordan_U: So I changed my locale from en_US.UTF-8 to C (/etc/default/locale) and all is well now. Still not quite sure why the en_US locale is causing weirdness with sort or, but it's clearly a locale thing.
<theadmin> !nomodeset | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BuisSse> Hello
<BuisSse> I have installed C-ICAP
<BuisSse> although i cannot find the ldap_module.so
<tMH> CFHowlett - so I need the ping the can put timestamp - 2012/03/15 11:46:53.859 on each ping reply _AND_ tell me when the site is not pinging: 2012/03/15 11:46:53.859 : 77.246.*.* request timed out
<tMH> CFHowlett - fping for win32 is the best ping console utility, but it's a win32 one ;(
<tMH> cannot find the same for unix console..
<hanslanda> hello there...anyone can help me? how can i remove mouse acceleration (xubuntu)?
<CFHowlett> tMH   understood.  sorry, the only ping test I ever do is google - which has ALWAYS answered.
<tMH> CFHowlett - heh...
<tMH> I wonder if fping/win32 will run on reaktor os...
<tMH> heck.
<tMH> or should I install wine..
<Jordan_U> anush: I'm not sure that's actually a good idea. I can't think of any right now, but that might have unintended consequences.
<CFHowlett> tMH   sorry, responding to spam - more the your point, what you're doing is over my head.  Very sorry, IDK.  Please ask in channel.  check 2 winehq.org
<CFHowlett> *check @ winehq.org*
<Jordan_U> anush: And if you're writing scripts you should always take locale into account (usually by *temporarily* setting LC_ALL=c) when sorting.
<anush> Jordan_U: Hmm, ok, the reason why it was a problem in the first place was because scripts were getting one order and java was getting another (causing naming mismatches). I suppose we can start using LC_ALL=C going forward, but what's bizzare is that this sort order thing is relatively new. Used to be fine before.
<Jordan_U> anush: It's a common thing which programmers miss, but in any language you need to consider locale when sorting.
<Jordan_U> anush: Any programming language that is :)
<anush> Got it. Thanks again.
<Jordan_U> anush: You're welcome.
<orionsonofneptun> ok so press enter on nomodeset
<orionsonofneptun> then what
<cookie1980> tMH: date & ping something maybe
<Dogears> Hi!
<orionsonofneptun> theadman you there
<orionsonofneptun> ok im at nomodeset and pressed enter to x it so now what to do to try ubuntu without installing
<Dogears> Which version of wine should be installed  I currently have 1.0
<theadmin> tMH: Still here? Try this: http://sprunge.us/TbAI (wrote for you, run it like "./scriptname google.com" for instance, gives the output in a style like you want)
<agilman> Im trying to restore apache2 configuration to the defaults as they are indicated in the package.
<agilman> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't seem to do anything
<cookie1980> what´s wrong with ping -D hostname -C 1
<orionsonofneptun> ok im at nomodeset and pressed enter to x it so now what to do to try ubuntu without installing
<shades> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo 404 8 C
<agilman> agh, so I installed apache, and I think I messed up the conf file
<agilman> how do I restore all the /etc/apache files to the default files that come with the package?
<theadmin> agilman: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<agilman> thanks
<tMH> theadmin - lemme try:)
<antonio_> for some reason skype keeps on crashing...I open it...and it closes after a few seconds
<orionsonofneptun> ok im at nomodeset and pressed enter to x it so now what to do to try ubuntu without installing
<tMH> cookie1980 - the problem #2 is that default ping doesn't show when the host is down...
<tMH> unlinke windows' one
<tMH> unlike even
<tMH> ok, I decided to run that win32 fping on wine. is it possible to run wine in portable mode, from one folder, without installation ?
<theadmin> tMH: No
<tMH> theadmin - too bad..
<orionsonofneptun> theadmin hey can you anser me
<tMH> 2nd one - is wine runnable on freebsd? (I understand this is not freebsd channel, but anyway?;)
<subhojit777> how to install patch file?
<theadmin> tMH: Yes, look at their site
<tMH> theadmin - aha, I see. thanks)
<antonio_> anyone?
<orionsonofneptun> ok im at nomodeset and pressed enter to x it so now what to do to try ubuntu without installing
<antonio_> for some reason skype keeps on crashing...I open it...and it closes after a few seconds
<orionsonofneptun> am i invisible???
<__Magjosnik> ____Magjosnik
<orionsonofneptun> some verification please of my existince
<chris_abyi> orionsonofneptun, you're clearly visible
<chris_abyi> :P
<orionsonofneptun> good to hear
<orionsonofneptun> i guess no one knows
<orionsonofneptun> theadmin wont anser thou
<orionsonofneptun> how to pm him
<Stoked> double click on the name
<orionsonofneptun> i suspecct some one is talking for me or theadmin would anser what we were working on ok im at nomodeset and pressed enter to x it so now what to do to try ubuntu without installing
<orionsonofneptun> ok i pressed escape and enter on try ubuntu without installing im at a blank screen with cursor flashing its been thier a whie
<cookie1980> tMH if you set option -C 1 you only send one packet, if 100% are transmitted -> host is up and 0% -> host is down
<zykes-> anyone here got clues on upstart ? http://pastebin.com/MsNvH3n1 how does it get the status of the process ?
<orionsonofneptun> now its at a different splash screen what to do its sitting thier
<cookie1980> tMH: or give nmap (portscanner a try)
<orionsonofneptun> its been a few minutes
<p1mp_> how do i set my computer to startup to terminal instead of x?
<orionsonofneptun> ok now it says kernel panic    ncing:attemted to kill init !
<theadmin> !text | p1mp_
<ubottu> p1mp_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<orionsonofneptun> 266.572174
<orionsonofneptun> not syncing
<orionsonofneptun> any ideas
<p1mp_> what does append mean
<Squall5668> add it next to whatever is written there
<p1mp_> thanks
<BuisSse^aw> Anyone using ICAP?
<p1mp_> im running linux mint. im unsure of how to get into editing the grub like you were saying
<p1mp_> shift was not working
<crizzy> !mint | p1mp_
<ubottu> p1mp_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<p1mp_> its not the same grub file?
<szal> doesn't matter, *buntu != Mint
<wadie> I need help please!
<wadie> I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and it's kinda slow
<wadie> dual booting with Windows 7
<Sifrazooy> what is the development channel
<dwatkins> there's a development channel?
<Firartix> Hey, was wondering, how exactly do you add packages to the ubuntu repos ? Is there some form & rules list somewhere for that ?
<Firartix> I just noticed that world's most awesome game is missing :p
<dwatkins> which game, Firartix?
<Firartix> FS2
<dwatkins> What are you looking for Sifrazooy?
<dwatkins> I'm not familiar with that game, Firartix
<Firartix> the original game data still got license troubles
<Firartix> but the engine & total conversions would be complete free
<dwatkins> FreeSpace2?
<Firartix> yup
<dwatkins> 'FreeSpace 2 is a 1999 space combat simulation computer game developed by Volition, Inc. as the sequel to Descent: FreeSpace – The Great War.'
<Firartix> It got fanupgraded since
<dwatkins> Yeah, I can't see them releasing the source and letting go of the license for that.
<Firartix> Looks more like a 2008 Commercial game
<Firartix> The source is abandonware
<Firartix> Well
<Firartix> I dunno what it actually is, but it's some kind of attribution / share-alike / non-commercial
<dwatkins> You could ask Volition, Inc.
<Napster> Hey
<Firartix> That's not waht i mean
<Firartix> You can redistribute the game engine and it's source code
<Guest79092> Any body out there who can help me out
<Firartix> The license permits that
<dwatkins> !ask | Guest79092
<ubottu> Guest79092: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Firartix> so it could really be added to the officials repos
<Braden`> Hello
<dwatkins> Firartix: perhaps, if it ran on something other than Windows ;)
<Braden`> I cannot connect to anything on localhost
<Braden`> It just hangs forever
<Firartix> dwatkins: the SCP upgrade is multi-platform
<Firartix> runs on win32, osx and *nix
<dwatkins> Braden`: is the interface up at-all? can you ping localhost?
<Guest79092> Hey can anyone help me out with dsniff tool
<Braden`> ifconfig --> venet0    Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 inet addr:127.0.0.1  P-t-P:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.255 UP BROADCAST POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1 RX packets:6751904 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:6946996 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 RX bytes:761646938 (761.6
<Braden`> MB)  TX bytes:1253586716 (1.2 GB)
<Krissed> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dwatkins> !pastebin | Braden`
<ubottu> Braden`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BuisSse^aw> anyone here using ICAP
<Braden`> It was a single line...
<Firartix> actually, no, twos :P
<Braden`> Odd, on my screen I see only one.  Possible the ircd broke it into two
<Braden`> root@explansuite:/etc/postfix# ping localhost -- PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Ztane> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid @11.10
<Braden`> hangs there
<Firartix> So hey - i looked at the games list in the software center thingy - and...
<Ztane> what could be the reason?
<usuario> hello
<usuario> i love you
<tdn> I have encrypted rootfs with lvm/luks as chosen during install. How do I change the keys? I am aware that I can normally change luks keys with cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sdX, however, I am not sure whereto change the key, when using luks with LVM?
<usuario> ;)
<Firartix> When i think there's such a good looking, free, open source, awesome, multi-platform game and it's not in it it's really a shame
<Firartix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn16Kn0Vx6o
<Ztane> anyone know why sudo would complain about "unable to change to sudoers gid" in gnome terminal in an install with only the initial user account, using the initial user account
<Braden`> Anyone know why localhost wouldn't be responding?
<locsmif> Braden`: firewall
<waheed> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and the places, system, and applications menus have disappeared without any customization I done..how to display it again?
<locsmif> Braden`: look for "lo" in iptables output
<Braden`> its not there
<locsmif> Braden`: if you're filtering ICMP irrespective of interface, you have a problem too
<locsmif> Braden`: so wipe the firewall clean to test it
<Braden`> iptables is emtpy
<Firartix> bah, just going to post on the forums
<Firartix> :|
<Braden`> empty
<locsmif> Probably not
<waheed> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and the places, system, and applications menus have disappeared without any customization I done..how to display it again??
<locsmif> Braden`: policies could be set to DROP while the tables are empty, many things could be going on
<Braden`> Fixed it.  ifconfig lo up
<Braden`> Thanks for the assistance :)
<locsmif> If you have lo in ifconfig output and you get no ping reply, netfilter is the most likely culprit save for a kernel bug
<locsmif> Well, okay, no lo in ifconfig output then ;-)
<shades> for some reason with this new version of buntu i can't seem to find out signal/noise in kismet and iwconfig doesn't tell me signal strength
<locsmif> Firartix: you could install it without the repo, why not?
<Firartix> What do you mean?
<locsmif> Firartix: what do you mean? :)
<Firartix> I'd like to put a FS package on the repo to make it available to more people :P
<Firartix> I just had a look at the "top games" section of the Software Center thingy.... Obviously stuff like freedroidRPG and OpenTTD are really good but i still feel like FSO is one step ahead of this - yet it's missing
<Ztane> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid - what could be the reason?!
<Firartix> The FSO community has been running for 10 years, the amount of work that has gone into this is just colossal, and i feel really sad there's so few people knowing about it
<Ztane> and why does the unable to change to sudoers gid now occur??
<sacarlson> Ztane: what is it your tring to install?
<Jordan_U> shades: I still recommend asking in #kismet
<Firartix> The only other linux platform spacesim i've seen is vegastrike and it's really getting old
<Ztane> my gf 7000km away is trying to run sudo, not install anything :D
<colorfast> hello ,everyone
<shades> Jordan_U: I already did
<shades> it isn't specific to kismet it seems
<vladimir> how mount share folder ?
<sacarlson> Ztane: what is the full line your attempting in sudo
<Ztane> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<vladimir> how mount share folder ?
<Jordan_U> shades: What did they say?
<shades> nobody responded yet
<vladimir> exit
<sacarlson> Ztane: what about sudo ls;
<Ztane> i cant try anymore
<Ztane> but is apt-get limited or something
<Ztane> on fresh  11.10 install
<Ztane> or whaat
<guest-rjATcD> hey
<sacarlson> Ztane: it would be limiting if that user is not in the sudoers list
<Ztane> the only user
<Ztane> i need to remind in 10 years i have never seen that message on any computer of mine
<Ztane> it says "ztane is not in sudoers"
<Krissed> Ztane try in terminal: sudo visudoers
<Krissed> and see if your account is in there
<Jordan_U> Ztane: What is the output of "groups"?
<shades> why wouldn't iwlist wlan0 scan tell me signal strength?
<Ztane> Krissed: and how do i sudo visudoers if the sudo does not work
<Krissed> Ztane you boot up on a livedisc and create a new user i suppose.
<MeirD> Hey, I am running a PS1 git command prompt to show me the current branch I am at.. It works fine, however, when I run "screen" , I get "-bash: __git_ps1: command not found".. What can be the reason for this?
<Ztane> Jordan_U: ok will check that, but ... is sudoers group now needed on pristine oneiric
<Ztane> Jordan_U: the problme is the user is not at the computer anymore :?
<Jordan_U> Ztane: No, but "admin" is (and is the default for the default user created).
<Ztane> ah ok, so sudoers gid == admin.
<Ztane> is there something like a "safe session" or something like that that now drops the admin gid from the gidlist
<parapan_> hello everyone ...is there any way to re-install evolution under ubuntu 10.04 LTS ???
<theadmin> parapan_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install evolution
<Jordan_U> Ztane: No, there is a guest session but that would have the username of "guest".
<parapan_> theadmin: that will delete / rewrite all files, including config and so ???
<theadmin> parapan_: No, your configs are stored in your home directory, APT won't touch them
<d1vad> hi all
<Ztane> Jordan_U: my gf said she saw her username in terminal, I still dont know if that is to be trusted though :D
<theadmin> parapan_: Just delete them if they're broken and let evolution recreate them
<MeirD> any ideas?
<parapan_> theadmin: k, that's what I want ....cause i'm having troubles importing a pst file ...
<d1vad> I need some help. I hope some1 can help to me about virtual memory allocation for wine. :>
<parapan_> and I think reinstall may solve this .....hopefully ....
<theadmin> parapan_: Probably not
<wadie> Help please!!
<zabomber> hey guys. i have ubuntu 11.10 connected now to an 46" led tv. i can see the picture but the unity launcher on the left is half there... its like the resolution is too big? i've tried lowering the resolution but that doesnt help? any ideas?
<parapan_> theadmin: what is tricky ...every 2 reinstallation of ubuntu evolution works without any problem ....
<gnuworld> hy
<ksbalaji> Help! My 10.4 fails to boot beyond login. It complained that gnome-power-manager configuration files were incorrect and I removed gpm . Still no progress.
<ksbalaji> I am on live cd now.
<parapan_> theadmin: it did not change a single thing ......
<parapan_> theadmin: i want to completely purge evolution from Gnome, then reboot, and after that install ...is that possible ???
<theadmin> parapan_: Well sure, but
<Krissed> zabomber its perhaps expanding the desktop instead of duplicating it ?
<theadmin> parapan_: It won't fix anything -_- Reinstalls never fix anything, unless there is some missing file
<parapan_> theadmin: Ok, but how come 3 months ago I've imported pst with no problem and now I cannt ?
<theadmin> parapan_: I dunno, some upgrade introduced a bug likely
<zabomber> Krissed: theres no second screen. its a "tv" computer now...
<nhelke> Hi all
<nhelke> Does anyone know where I can ask a Unity question?
<parapan_> theadmin: is there any other way to convert pst into something else and import into evolution ??? from my research it seems there is no other mail client for ubuntu which deals with .pst files ...
<theadmin> parapan_: Dunno, sorry
<Krissed> zabomber ah ok. hmm the resolution could be wrong yes. i dont know what would fix it though
<theadmin> nhelke: Right here, unless you mean the "Unity Linux" project.
<parapan_> theadmin: k thanks man ...
<Krissed> anyone know which mail clients which would work with exchange ?
<nhelke> Ok. I'm trying to find a document documenting the decision to move the menu bar to the top of the screen. I think it was to save pixels but I need a citable source.
<AI|loop> wadddup ubuntu lovers!
<GOMI> i want to extract a .img file(backup usb stick) , can someone tell me what command to use for it ?
<AI|loop> sudo rm -f *.img
<MrHanjrah> hehe
<MrHanjrah> GOMI: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/*.img /folder/to/mount/on
<locsmif> GOMI: what kind of file system inside the img?
<locsmif> GOMI: single partition, multiple partition, etc. etc.
<GOMI> locsmif, single partition , i made the backup because it crached ...it gave me a partition called "raw" (weird)?!?
<GOMI> MrHanjrah,  thanks i will try that.
<riktking> my desktop has a hdd that will boot but has bad sector issues when trying to clone using clonezilla , will using dd sort my problem? thanks
<AI|loop> I doubt it will be able to recover the one bad sector, but you should be able to backup all other sectors of the drive
<Sifrazooy> dwatkins:  i want plasmoids development channel
<ksbalaji> what is (while booting) error 28.1542321 end_request: i/o error, dev, sr0, sector 4096 ? please?
<dwatkins> Sifrazooy: I have no idea how that relates to Ubuntu support ;)
<speddie> Hard drive controller error it sounds like
<Sifrazooy> dwatkins: thnx :D
<speddie> Or something to do with the drive and controller
<MrHanjrah> ksbalaji: sr0 is basically your cd/dvd rom, some bad cd/dvd in the rom might be the problem
<ksbalaji> speddie, MrHanjrah, how to solve it please
<speddie> Maybe try installing from a USB drive or to a usbdrive or both
<speddie> To rule our whrethe error is
<ksbalaji> MrHanjrah, ok. it is solved. I removed the erring dvd. Now, about my HDD not booting beyond login. I need help.
<riktking> AI|loop, im not bothered about whats on the bad sectors, i just want to clone the drive on to a new one
<speddie> Does it wen get o Ubuntu?
<aQute> do i need to register a domian name to genrate a ssl cert can t i do it with IP
<speddie> Download hirens boot CD and use arronia to clone the drive
<MrHanjrah> ksbalaji: any errors?
<speddie> Acronis sorry
<MrHanjrah> hiren's boot cd <3 :)
<AI|loop> aQute: http://www.akadia.com/services/ssh_test_certificate.html
<speddie> Stupid tablet autopredict
<speddie> To clone HDD
<riktking> specious, is that better than dd?
<speddie> The loop, try installing to a USB to rule it controller error
<speddie> Hirens boot CD ftw. Tech's best friend
<riktking> ok
<riktking> imon that now
<triscuit> I've been trying to install an nvidia driver for 12 hours ...
<speddie> What model video card and version of Ubuntu?
<triscuit> geforce and not ubuntu, was just complaining :)
<riktking> right im being a n00b and cant find where to get hirens boot CD
<riktking> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd is where im goin but cant find a downloadlink
<triscuit> It just keeps getting corrupted
<bgs1> hi. updates yesterday to lightdm seem to have wrecked some elements of my theme and I wondered if anyone could help me undo or rollback the changes made yesterday
<bgs1> for instance, I have disabled global menu by removing appmenu-gtk3, gtk, -qt
<riktking> no bother i have found it
<bgs1> and windows seem to be drawing version of that menu which is nonfunctional anyway
<speddie> Trisvuit o think because of some legal reason you can't download direct. Try a third party mirror. Don't need a torrent just search for a mirror or download site
<MrHanjrah> Hiren's boot cd, direct link for those who cant find it: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.1.zip
<speddie> Oh cool
<riktking> MrHanjrah, thanks i have found it!
<speddie> Thanks was just bout to go searching. Also looks like my ISO of hirens is out of date
<MrHanjrah> speddie: lol after looking at this link, mine's out of date for sure
<MrHanjrah> i've got ver 9 or similar...
<triscuit> I'm doing it from the nvidia website, not sure if it's the right way (I am using gnome
<bgs1> anybody got any help for removing updates installed by the Update Manager..?
<riktking> so what tool should i use on hirens?
<MrHanjrah> riktking: depends what you want to do
<speddie> Hirens is an ISO so burn that ISO to a CD like you did Ubuntu
<riktking> MrHanjrah, i need to clone my HDD as it has bad sectors, have tried clonezilla but it stops due to the errors as does DD and DD_rescue
<speddie> Boot to hirens CD
<riktking> yeh i get that i need to boot
<riktking> i have never cloned a hdd before!
<speddie> Select backup tools
<riktking> ahh ok
<speddie> Once you do you think wow why diddnt I know this before
<riktking> it looks like it is a dream CD
<speddie> Its awesome I swear by it
<riktking> so what would u use to clone a HDD?
<MrHanjrah> use wisely :)
<riktking> haha like a jedi!
<speddie> You can also make images of hard drive like that ISO file
<x_> clonezilla, riktking
<speddie> Batery dead bye
<riktking> x_ i tried clonezilla and it b0rked cos of he bad sectors
<riktking> the
<x_> sux
<locsmif> How do I check for Firefox addon updates?
<riktking> is there a way to get round the bad sectors problem??
<locsmif> Has this feature been disabled by the Ubuntu team? I don't mean automatic updating, I mean checking right now
<locsmif> riktking: dd-rescue
<riktking> locsmif, tried that, b0rked
<riktking> got to 44% and failed :(
<bgs1> dunno if anyone noticed my question, but I figured it out
<iceroot> riktking: yes, buy a new hdd
<iceroot> riktking: and put your backup on the new hdd
<riktking> yeh i have a new hdd, want to clone my system onto it, any idea on how to do this with the bad sectors
<alexbligh1> Dumb question: assume I really do know what I am doing. How do I use apt-get / aptitude to update one single package (preferably without pinning everything else in the system).
<iceroot> riktking: not possible
<iceroot> riktking: you cant restore corrupt data
<bgs1> to roll back the software updates, I viewed the history in Ubuntu Software Center and used Synaptic to Force Version on the previous version of each updated package (nautilus and lightdm were each updated yesterday).  It was probably the nautilus updates that wrecked my desktop theme, I guess.
<riktking> i know, but the drive in the system is working, just too damn small
<locsmif> riktking: here's what I do
<riktking> (60 gig) so i have brought a new drive (160gig) and want to clone onto it
<ikonia> riktking: clonezilla
<riktking> clonezilla said no
<riktking> it failed
<iceroot> riktking: you CAN NOT restore corrupt data
<riktking> i know
<ikonia> what do you mean, "said no"
<ikonia> ooh, it's corrupt
<ikonia> I missed that part
<iceroot> riktking: if your hdd is broken you CAN NOT get the corrupt data from that
<riktking> soi cant clone a drive with the bad sectors, even tho the drive is working fine
<bgs1> alexbligh1, I would use synaptic to do that.  I know you explicitly mentioned the other package managers, but I don't know how to do that with those, so I would use synaptic.  Any reason why you don't want to use it?  (I'm pretty new at this)
<alexbligh1> bgs1, because I am working on a command line system
<locsmif> riktking: put the harddrive in the fridge for a while (yes, really), then after getting it out and making sure it's dry, hook it up inside an USB enclosure and run dd conv=noerror
<locsmif> That's about it.
<iceroot> riktking: you can say dd to ignore corrupt data (man dd) but corrupt data is always bad
<riktking> oh ok
<bgs1> alexbligh1, that's a good reason!  sorry, I can't help :/
<locsmif> riktking: screw clonezilla
<riktking> ok
<dr_willis>  ddrescue can try to revover the bad data
<alexbligh1> riktking, use dd with the noerror flag
<riktking> thanks guys
<alexbligh1> riktking, obviously you will copy the corrupt sectors as corrupt data
<alexbligh1> but you will get the whole thing off, and then might well be able to restore using a file based method
<riktking> but then will i be able to fix um on the new hdd?
<alexbligh1> (rsync)
<alexbligh1> My preferred method would be:
<alexbligh1> dd with noerror, which will give you an image with your bad sectors with bad data in but will not error
<alexbligh1> then try and mount it. You might need fsck
<bgs1> alexbligh1, according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/44122/upgrade-a-single-package-with-apt-get, it says just use apt-get install <packagename>; did this not work?
<NoTITo__> Hi
<alexbligh1> then rsync -a to a freshly formatted filesystem
<alexbligh1> you will need to reinstall grub etc
<alexbligh1> you might well have files with corrupted content, but your metadata (directory structure etc.) will then be ok.
<bgs1> alexbligh1 sorry, I shouldn't ask "did this not work" as you may not have tried it yet!
<NoTITo__> has anyone ran Ubuntu on Sun blade 6000? or have references?
<alexbligh1> riktking, I thought there was a dd that retried after resetting the HD, but I can't find it now
<riktking> alexbligh1, thanks for the advice
<NoTITo__> Sun 6000 blade chassis that is
<riktking> can i ddrescue from drive to drive direct?
<dr_willis> riktking:  check out ddrescue
<sbtr__> # cat /etc/issue
<sbtr__> Ubuntu 8.04.1 \n \l
<sbtr__> recommended upgrade path?
<alexbligh1> bgs1, I don't think so - it is saying "already the newest version" - but I think I might need to do the update first. Ideally I wanted to just update that, but let me try...
<ikonia> !upgrade > sbtr__
<ubottu> sbtr__, please see my private message
<iceroot> NoTITo__: x86 or sparc version?
<sbtr__> to Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS first?
<ikonia> sbtr__: the bot sent you a pm with a link that shows the upgrade options
<sbtr__> ikonia: ok thx
<ikonia> sbtr__: I suggest reading that document and deciding where you want to go
<dr_willis> normally you make a image of the drive or partion you are rescueing into a file
<sbtr__> ikonia: all LTS releases show LTS in /etc/issue right?
<ikonia> sbtr__: /etc/issue is just a file, don't trust it
<iceroot> sbtr__: now
<ikonia> sbtr__: lsb_release -a
<iceroot> sbtr__: no
<sbtr__> iceroot: since when? :)
<sbtr__> ikonia: ok thx
<iceroot> sbtr__: 12.04
<d1vad___1> hi all
<iceroot> sbtr__: my 12.04 does not show LTS in /etc/issue
<bgs1> alexbligh1, you're right, I think if you run update you'll update all the dependencies too.   Sorry I can't be of more help.  From your advice I can clearly see you're several levels ahead of me in knowledge anyway!  I'm just googling the question.
<NoTITo__> iceroot: i86pc  | 64-bit amd64 kernel modules
<d1vad___1> :)
<iceroot> NoTITo__: then ubuntu should be running fine on it
<iceroot> NoTITo__: only with the sparc version of that blade you will get problems
<zabomber> hi guys. anyone know how to enable remote desktop in ubuntu via the terminal?
<phpN00b> how to install lamp in ubuntu in one command?
<NoTITo__> iceroot: thanks! any references?
<zabomber> phpN00b: you would want to do it one by one... that way, you know every setting about every part of LAMP.. which you will require further down the track of learning php
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<phpN00b> zabomber, I don't need to learn the settings. I am already familiar with them
<zabomber> phpN00b: http://www.linuxcandy.com/2011/11/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<Benkinooby> phpN00b, http://www.unixmen.com/install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<riktking> need a bitmore help, what flag do i put on ddrescue to force it to ignore errors?
<zabomber> hi guys. anyone know how to enable remote desktop in ubuntu via the terminal?
<moed> hi
<dr_willis> riktking:  i normally let it try to recover everything. theres some tutirials on using it online.
<riktking> dr_willis,
<riktking> thanks
<moed> need help confuguring a tv card on ubuntu 11.10
<MtvIRC_usr> Hello world
<dr_willis> zabomber:  for the currect x session or yiu just need a desktoo. like vnc does
<moed> it has a saa7130 chipset
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MtvIRC_usr> I haz a problem
<zabomber> dr_willis: so how do i enable vnc on the ubuntu box via ssh? im helping a friend?
<dr_willis> zabomber:  if you are doing remote help. yiu may want to use teamviewer
<zabomber> dr_willis: ok. thanks
<dr_willis> vnc is very flexiable. teamviewer more focused fir helping others
<dr_willis> and more secure
<zabomber> dr_willis: i know. but vnc was my first option... at the box, they can enable it, i just wanted to know if there was a quick command to enable "remote desktop sharing" on ubuntu so that i could access it remotly...
<AdvoWork> im trying to copy files from a server (via naut...) to a folder on my desktop, but it keeps saying: No Data available, or permission denied etc etc, any ideas why please? i can do it on another client machine
<dr_willis> zabomber:  thats maiinly for local lan access
<riktking> does dd resce have a gui?
<vashamilova> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1331652184
<zabomber> dr_willis: i know. but i am vpn'ed in... and its pretty fast. teamviewer is not the most stable on ubuntu especially when connecting from a newer client
<dr_willis> zabomber: gnomes vino is there. but teamviewer is mist likely a better tool
<dr_willis> zabomber: you cant enable vino. he would have to.
<zabomber> dr_willis: thanks so much! just came across vino on google
<zabomber> dr_willis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71309/how-do-i-enable-remote-desktop-connection-on-xubuntu-11-10
<dr_willis> vino is very very flakey last i tried it
<zabomber> dr_willis: i see you need to have a screen session :(
<dr_willis> no idea what that guide says. :)
<dr_willis> i tend to use teamviewer over internet
<dr_willis> or vnc for local lan
<moed> please anybody, need help setting up my tv card, chipset saa7130 tunner tnf9835
<mi3> HI!
<mi3> how can I backup my updates?
<locsmif> ?
<MonkeyDust> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<locsmif> Too bad partimage is dead
<moed> please anybody, need help setting up my tv card, chipset saa7130 tunner tnf9835
<locsmif> I liked it
<mi3> MonkeyDust, I would like to backup the updates that have been downloaded by the update-manager, I dont want to backup my system..
<newer> I install another linux os, but now  i want to remove then, how to do that?
<locsmif> moed: why, no driver loaded?
<locsmif> mi3: you want an apt-mirror?
<mi3> sort of.. dont know what that is locsmif
<newer> anyone help me?
<moed> no, actually am a newbye and don't know too well my way around
<locsmif> mi3: do you want you updates to be available to several computers without having to reget them on each?
<locsmif> mi3: you can cache them
<mi3> I just want to backup them thats all locsmif, incase my sys crashes, i want to restore them
<newer> I need help...
<locsmif> mi3: /var/cache/apt
<locsmif> newer: why?
<locsmif> newer: you can just install something else over it
<mi3> locsmif i even know the directory in which they are kept
<mi3> locsmif can I pm you?
<locsmif> mi3: keep it in channel
<mi3> alright
<locsmif> newer: keep it in channel too
<locsmif> I can't deal with multiple pms anyway
<mi3> suggest me some methods that are easier according to you locsmif
<locsmif> mi3: imaging
<moed> <locsmif> mind helping me steeing it up?
<locsmif> put your /home on a different partition and create compressed images of your root filesystem, with dates in the filename
<newer> can you help me?
<locsmif> moed: I don't know that much about tv cards
<locsmif> newer: with what?
<newer> now i use ubuntu
<moed> was with the tv, thank you anyway
<mi3> locsmif, here is the scenario, i have a pc in office that has ubuntu and is connected to the internet 24x7 and i have another one at home and thats not connected, but i want to keep it updated, what would you suggest locsmif?
<locsmif> Hmmm, seem like partimage is back
<locsmif> mi3: see about partimage and partclone
<locsmif> mi3: aha, I see
<mi3> hmm
<locsmif> mi3: interesting setup
<locsmif> Well...
<locsmif> I think I would install an apt mirror on the work PC, saving to an external harddrive
<dr_willis> newer:  delete or reformat or resize the other distros partions. with gparted if yiu want
<locsmif> Then point your local Ubuntu PC to that as file://
<MagePsycho> guys how to find the latest modified files recursively?
<newer> thx
<dr_willis> MagePsycho:  find has date and time options
<encrypt_> hi any way to get network manager back to work?? have tried with iwconfig, NetworkManager, nm-applet which doesnt show any network.
<MagePsycho> dr_willis: can you help me.. find ...
<dr_willis> man find.and look.for.tutorials online
<dr_willis> i rarely use it
<encrypt_> hi everybody
<encrypt_> i run an upgrade this morning and after restarting NetworkManager is not working, have to use the live-cd to get connected to the internet
<s2junn> 안녕하세요''
<dufsfg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BuisSse^aw> Is LDAP auth currently available with C-ICAP?
<aethelrick> hi room, does anyone know how I can understand which /dev/??? device a USB Virtual COM port is connected to if I have the info for the device from lsusb
<aethelrick> it's easy if I only have one device connected, but gets trickier when I plug in a bunch
<riktking> aethelrick, have u tried plug one in, then two, then three
<Ztane> (last sudo
<aethelrick> riktking, yes I have, I'm coding a management program for the devices in question and I need to understand how to map the bus and device id's to the actual /dev/??? names they are allocated...
<aethelrick> riktking, I'm guessing there's a predictable system in there somewhere... maybe I can go read kernel code or something :S I was hoping someone here might know :)
<riktking> aethelrick, i was just trying to think of a logical solution! seems like you are a bit beyond me!!!!
<riktking> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<dr_willis> what replaced hal..
<dr_willis> i get all the hardware subsystems confused.
<MonkeyDust> "In GNU/Linux, it is in the process of being merged into udev (main udev, libudev, and udev-extras) and existing udev and kernel functionality. No specific replacement for non-GNU/Linux systems has been identified."
<yuhun> jjjj
<guest-NEOqc9> helo
<Komasi> Look at this.
<m4dtux> good morning to all the chan
<guest-NEOqc9> soft to face ip on ubutu ?
<m4dtux> sorry guys just a quick one
<Komasi> "I think this is one reason that most men don't care they were cut. How could a "flap" of skin really change all that much? The answer is that it's not a flap of skin, it's a unified structure that performs a function like no other part of the human anatomy, male or female."
<guest-NEOqc9> i wan't face ip
<guest-NEOqc9> can who help me
<m4dtux> what is the difference between the mail.log and mail.info in postfix
<m4dtux> ?
<yuhun> what
<Ztane> m4dtux: they are actually handled by syslog daemon
<Komasi> "After discovering I was cut at 23, I went through more than a year and a half of crippling depression." <-- How does it happen that a man discovers at 23 that he was cut? I mean, no one told him?
<iceroot> Komasi: stop it
<iceroot> m4dtux: imo mail.log contains errors too
<moed> anybody can help with a saa7130 tv card
<iceroot> !anyone | moed
<ubottu> moed: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ztane> iceroot: i think mail.info contains them too, depending on syslog daemon and default configs
<Komasi> "what i want more then enaything else on the matter is to know the names of those responsible in my paretns families and of the doctor wh ocircumcised me wehn i was born so i can hunt each bastard and bitch down and make every single remaining momen of the rest of their fucking lives a livign nightmarish hel;l" <-- How some men respond to learning they are genitally mutilated.
<iceroot> !op | Komasi
<ubottu> Komasi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Komasi> Grow up.
<Komasi> There's no damned channel emergency.
<Komasi> There's no damned channel emergency.
<moed> <ubottu> well i am sorry everybody. Let me rephrase my question. Can anybody help me set up a saa7134 chipset tv card
<iceroot> moed: reread the text from ubottu. we need more infos
<iceroot> moed: we need the real problem
<guest-QR3OKA> hy
<guest-QR3OKA> wath is the password for anonymus os
<MonkeyDust> what is anonymous os?
<iceroot> guest-NEOqc9: ask there channel
<moed> well i am a newbie and don't know my way around ubuntu very well. I did a lspci and found out it's a ''01:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)''
<MonkeyDust> moed  that describes the card, not the problem
<aethelrick> moed, sounds good so far... now that it's plugged in and recognized by the system, how are you trying to use it and what symptoms of failure do you see (if any)
<kingfisher64> can someone tell me how to make it so the top navigation bar which currently only shows the menu options onhover will permanently show the menu options?
<Elfe> moed: had that one, it worked for me
<moed> i want to use it with tvtime, i have tried few setup guides i found online but neither of them did work for me
<Elfe> moed: I had the analogue version, I used tvtime
<MonkeyDust> moed  in what way does it 'not work'
<moed> tvtime states no tv signal
<Elfe> moed: are you sure the signal is OK?
<Elfe> I have a Hauppauge 5500 here which has bad signal issues, while our TV has no problems at all
<moed> yes bwell it works perfect with windows
<moed> so i guess the signal is ok
<moed> how  can i tell if the card is set up correctly?
<Elfe> is the module loaded, did you try FM radio
<moed> i think that's what i am having issues with
<mcb_1> moed: The command $lsmod will list all modules present in your system.
<moed> i think it's loaded, can i post the output on here
<moed> ?
<hateball> !paste | moed
<ubottu> moed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Thom> I wander if anyone could help me?
<aethelrick> moed, your card uses the chip you can see in lspci but may require an extra parameter to be passed to it so that the system known which implementation the card is (i.e. the rest of the stuff on the card that linux also needs to drive)
<kingfisher64> anybody know how to get rid of autohide on the top navigation bar in ubuntu 11.10?
<aethelrick> moed, What is the exact make and model of your card?
<crizzy> kingfisher64: not possible
<jn__> Anyone know  good darkish banshee theme
<kingfisher64> crizzy - i've done it before - i can't remember how though
<Thom> I'm using deluge bittorrent client but it forgets where i set the directories to when I reboot
<kingfisher64> or even what it's called
<nucleus> I downloaded a .iso, i have extracted and now the folder has alot of files .rpm what is the command in the terminal to install all the .rpm ? Because i just find how to install one on one
<ikonia> nucleus: you don't use rpm's on ubuntu
<moed> well on the card it says lightwave lw-pci tv
<ikonia> nucleus: what are you trying to do ?
<aethelrick> nucleus, rpm is a redhat package manager file, sounds like you've got the wrong iso, look for .deb files instead :)
<moed> and on the steel box inside which i guess is the tunner there tnf9835-biff
<nucleus> Im trying to install a program called Trixbox
<moed> I am sending a link with the output of lsmod
<ikonia> nucleus: it looks like it's a black box type distro for a pbx
<JelloPop> hello
<user1> HI, how to remove launch icon on task bar in ubuntu 11.10, pls help me...
<crizzy> user1: 2nd click on it?
<nucleus> ikonia so how can i install it? Because i downloaded the installation for Linux and when i extract the .iso i only see files .rpm its the é* day im using linux, im still not very confortable with the system.
<user1> crizzy, i didnt get u
<nucleus> 2* day sorry.
<ikonia> nucleus: I don't think you install it, you boot the ISO and it's a linux distro already (from how I'm reading it)
<crizzy> user1: 2nd click on the icon in launcher
<user1> crizzy, then ....
<nucleus> Linux distro ? A  distribution like Ubuntu ?
<crizzy> ... then choose remove from launcher?
<unomi> anyone using google-chrome unstable?
<user1> crizzy - showing launch and properties
<pengw> ubuntu is the best yeah man
<aethelrick> nucleus, I use Asterisk on ubuntu all the time... I think Trixbox is a re-distribution of asterisk isn't it?
<unomi> After my last upgrade it is thrashing my cpu and can't load anything
<moed> I am sorry but i need help loading the terminal output to imagebin
<nucleus> Yes it is. Exactly!
<pengw> i finally employed the AMD openCL SDK on it
<MonkeyDust> moed  type your_command | pastebinit
<JelloPop> nucleus: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=trixbox
<Thom> I'm using deluge bittorrent client but it forgets where i set the directories to when I reboot. I even edited the config.json but deluge replaced it
<pengw> linux just orsome
<Thom> Anyone have ideas why that is happening?
<aethelrick> nucleus, I don't use trixbox myself, but installing asterisk is easy... just "sudo apt-get install asterisk" in a  console
<nucleus> People told me to install " trixbox asterik " thats why i have searched for trixbox, but since im clear now, what i want is using asterisk on ubuntu.
<sbtr__> !update sbtr__
<aethelrick> nucleus, trixbox is a whole linux distribution (based on Centos) with asterisk in it
<moed> ok thanks, lsmod output http://paste.ubuntu.com/884685/
<nucleus> Haa. Thanks for the information.
<nucleus> Im installing it now, thank you very much.
<aethelrick> nucleus, if you type asterisk into the software centre, you will see the stuff you need to install
<nucleus> Im installing it now with the terminal
<nucleus> Like you said.
<aethelrick> nucleus, that's ok aswell :)
<nucleus> Thank once more.
<nucleus> Thank you*
<moed> <aethelrick>  <Elfe>: here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/884685/
<aethelrick> nucleus, config files are in /etc/asterisk once install is done... it should just work out the box, but you will likely want to tighten up the security a bit and make sure you don't leave an open SIP relay out on the internet (it WILL be abused)
<aethelrick> moed, have a look here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567212
<nucleus> I will do it. I tried to use backtrack as my first distribution, but i only see cracking tools installed. I believe Ubuntu is easier and more for Normal using.
<captbunzo> Hi Ubuntu-ers... I've got (hopefully) a simple question.
<aethelrick> moed, if you look at the second post, the person is using modporbe to (-r) unload kernel modeuls then reloading them with a card=21 parameter...
<captbunzo> I've got a lovely new ubuntu setup and was having trouble with the graphics driver and overscan/underscan.
<captbunzo> I've found a way using xrandr to fix the problem.
<aethelrick> moed, this card=21 is what you need I guess (or some other number that is the right one for your card)
<captbunzo> however, I'd like to find a way to have the settings applied automatically, as opposed to via the manual command.
<aethelrick> moed, a little lower down, there is a list of cards with the right numbers... check in there for your card and substitute the 21 for the right number...
<captbunzo> a lovely page on the ubuntu side suggested setting it in my gdm startup scripts.
<Elfe> moed: the modules seems loaded, but maybe the options are incorrect. This should be explained in the howtos. I only followed them, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu too, sorry.
<captbunzo> alas, it doesn't seem gdm is even installed anymore.
<moed> <aethelrick> i don't see anything like my card name on that list
<moed> <aethelrick> thanks for your help anyway
<captbunzo> so first question - what does ubuntu 11.11 use itsead of gdm?
<aethelrick> moed, you can use dmesg to watch for the right card number just after reloading the module
<Elfe> moed: I just remember wasting a lot of time looking for the right numbers and options, in the end it did work.
<MonkeyDust> captbunzo  lightdm
<captbunzo> thanks MonkeyDust
<nucleus> aethelrick its already installed but i dont see wheres the icone in applications :\
<moed> Elfe : how do you know u have the right card number?
<Elfe> picture :)
<aethelrick> nucleus, asterisk is a service, not a GUI application. you cn start the service by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/asterisk start"
<captbunzo> alternatively, does anyone know how the underscan settings in an xorg.conf file?
<Elfe> try them, my card wasn't on the list either moed
<captbunzo> that'd seem to be a good way to solve my problem as well.
<nucleus> Ohh. ok. Thank you again
<aethelrick> nucleus, you can change the word "start" in that command to "stop" or "restart" to stop and erm... restart the service
<aethelrick> nucleus, your dial plan and device configuration is in some simple text files found in /etc/asterisk
<aethelrick> nucleus, everything you ever wanted to know about asterisk and configuring a dial plan can be found here http://www.asteriskdocs.org/
<aethelrick> nucleus, have fun :)
<nucleus> Thanks for the information, i will have a look
<c_nick> nick
<aethelrick> nucleus, I think some graphic config tools exist (gastman I think ??) but I've not used them because the text files are so simple and powerful there is no need, ymmv however. I think gastman is in the software centre
<captbunzo> now to find out if I want a display-setup-script, greeter-setup-script and/or session-setup-script
<silkyc> hi guys, how do I tell ubuntu to boot to run level 3 via the grub boot screen?
<MonkeyDust> nox| silkyc
<MonkeyDust> !nox| silkyc
<ubottu> silkyc: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<captbunzo> woot. try to try out my new config :)
<moed> <Elfe> : i think 21 is the right card number, tvtime-scanner found a few channels and is still searching. Now what should i do next?
<Elfe> moed: if it works, nothing I guess. I'm not sure how to save that number for the next reboot.
<moed> thanks for your help, think you guys did put me on the right path
<sls> join #als
<sls> hi
<silkyc> MonkeyDust, I'm not sure where the "kernel line" ends
<silkyc> there's so much text in the params
<jordan4ibanez> canonical has millions of dollars..they make nice OS's but they don't have a built in video editor in ubuntu
<jordan4ibanez> like...why
<jordan4ibanez> don't they understand people who use ubuntu want to edit videos?
<Pici> jordan4ibanez: pitivi should be installed by default.
<jordan4ibanez> pitivi is laggy (on 10.10) i'm on 10.10 because 11.10 is bs >:(
<silkyc> hi guys, how do I tell ubuntu to boot to run level 3 via the grub boot screen?
<jordan4ibanez> but..canonical has the funds..they need to stop REWORKING some thing that WORKS and improve apon it..NOT BREAK IT
<jordan4ibanez> like it makes me extremely angry...why can't canonical just make their own video editor?? they can build a whole operating system..but not make a video editor
<jpds> jordan4ibanez: It's not BS, you just don't like change.
<MonkeyDust> jordan4ibanez  then where do you draw the line, everybody wants something else preinstalled
<jpds> jordan4ibanez: Also, the video editor was written by a community.
<facslnx> HOT:  o/
<jordan4ibanez> it is bs..if you move forward while ignoring obvious things that people DONT want..then you're microsoft
<Ztane> is there a way to make unity NOT hide the launcher bar under maximized windows
<jpds> jordan4ibanez: Do you prefer GNOME 3?
<captbunzo> awesome. problems solved. thx people
<silkyc> jordan4ibanez, I think building a video editor would be harder that piecing an OS together based on Linux
<MonkeyDust> Ztane  there CCSM and a PPA for MyUnity
<jpds> jordan4ibanez: Because it was upstream GNOME that dropped support for the classic GNOME.
<MonkeyDust> jordan4ibanez  has a point, tho, Canonical should focus more on applications, rather than on a fancy new desktop interface
<jordan4ibanez> no..i prefer to have a NO bs straightforward desktop that was gnome 2..i know canonical still has snap shots of it..they just "want to move forward" and remove the menus ..THE MENUS ..we have people making fun of the operating system because of the choices their making
<bitplane> Ztane: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jpds> jordan4ibanez: Right, now who's going to support that code or GNOME isn't going to?
<jordan4ibanez> yes...i don't understand why they do that!
<jpds> Anyway, enough of this !offtopic.
<bitplane> Ztane: then search for ccsm in the app launcher menu, you can chaneg it in the "ubuntu unity plugin" section
<jordan4ibanez> canonical can..they support of the whole os ..and they've BUILT UNITY! its all theirs! so don't tell me that they can't support gnome 2 alone.
<forbidden404> Hi, guys, I have two questions, the first one is about a partition in my HD, I already did put in the etc/fstab, everything correct, and with the rw option, but when I try to save something in there, appears a error like "You don't have the permission to save in here" and the second one is about the Dexter, from elementary, I know there's no stable version, but I want to install anyway, I already added the PPA but I can't install, even in the termi
<forbidden404> nal, what should I do in the both cases?
<forbidden404> Ok, guys, just say that dont want to help, don't need to disconnect haha
<dr_willis> hmm
<silkyc> How can I boot into run level 3?
<quiescens> forbidden404: default mounting options will either use the per-file permissions if supported for the fs type, or if it doesn't have permissions it will only be writable for root unless you specify a user or group in the mount options
<forbidden404> quiescens: /dev/sda5     /media/Forbidden404     ntfs auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8   0   0
<forbidden404> I guess the mount options are right
<nibbler_> silkyc, used to go via /etc/inittab, but guess due to startup this is not valid anymore :/
<garmet> hello!
<go8765> hello. i have problems with ubuntu dualboot. grub dons tee win7 after update-grub. can anybody please help me with this?
<quiescens> forbidden404: to my knowledge, at last check, ntfs mounting doesn't support actual per user permissions, you will need to have a uid=(user's id) option, or gid=(a group id containing the users that need to have write acess), and/or umask=(something that will allow the appropriate access)
<garmet> I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu (and linux mint 12) on my new machine, I insert a CD/DVD and it stops at detecting USB mouse right after SCSI removable disc. Anyone recognize these problems?
<forbidden404> oh, I will try this, I hope that it works... actually I have to save things in my dropbox, to when I change the OS, download the files ):
<Sidewinder1> forbidden404, Try sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername media/disk(or_uuid)
<quiescens> they can't chown files on an ntfs mount
<Sidewinder1> ah, NTFS, missed that; sorry.. :-(
 * Sidewinder1 Either needs to learn to read or pay more attention; or stop multi-tasking..
<dbugger> hey guys. Can someone please explain me how the split function works? Im reading the tsref page, and honestly I cant make sense out of it :P
<bazhang> garmet, md5 the iso, burn very slowly, do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> !md5 | garmet
<ubottu> garmet: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes > garmet
<ubottu> garmet, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !info tsref
<ubottu> Package tsref does not exist in oneiric
<ye> hello
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  what's tsref?
<ye> nice to see you
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, http://typo3.org/documentation/document-library/references/doc_core_tsref/4.1.0/view/5/6/
<garmet> bazhang md5? check the hash? thought it was strange since the install worked on another machine
<bazhang> !info typo3-src-4.5 | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: typo3-src-4.5 (source: typo3-src): TYPO3 - The enterprise level open source WebCMS (Core). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.3+dfsg1-1 (oneiric), package size 19488 kB, installed size 68268 kB
<chronos> Someone more having troubles with 12.04 Nvidia drivers? I can't set my dual monitor setup correctly. The nvidia-settings setup second monitor as first monitor!
<starsinmypockets> Trouble getting apache to start... 'no listening ports available'..  netstat shows:      unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     80
<starsinmypockets> unsure what this is or how to disable in order to let apache in?
<bazhang> chronos, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<dbugger> bazhang, what?
<chronos> k.
<bazhang> garmet, tried nomodeset?
<bazhang> !nomodeset | garmet
<ubottu> garmet: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sidewinder1> !precise > chronos
<ubottu> chronos, please see my private message
<bazhang> garmet, or try the alternate installer
<Sidewinder1> oops..
<bazhang> dbugger, tsref is in that package
<garmet> bazhang hm. I dont get any screen where I can set nomodeset. I dont get inside GRUB or anything like that
<chronos> bazhang already told me ...
<garmet> bazhang I'll check the links
<bazhang> garmet, then try the alternate installer
<Sidewinder1> chronos, That's why I said oops; sorry.
<bazhang> !alternate | garmet
<ubottu> garmet: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<chronos> np
<Sidewinder1> :-)
 * Sidewinder1 Definitely needs that second cup of coffee..
<neglogic> #rubygem
<starsinmypockets> I guess I need to determine what process is listening at port 80...
<cookie1980> netstat -a I think does it
<Pici> starsinmypockets: sudo netstat -tanp
<Peyton_> When I try to install ubuntu alongside windows it gives me an error saying, "Unable to gain permissions" Can anyone help?
<dbugger> bazhang, MonkeyDust  well, i wanted to say that ive been looking at the documentation and I dont understand very well split. I wonder if anyone could explain me how to use it
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  is it development?
<Peyton_> When I try to install ubuntu alongside windows it gives me an error saying, "Unable to gain permissions" Can anyone help?
<dbugger> im trying to apply for example split with image objects, but it doesnt work: http://pastebin.com/gfBYkKLz
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, What do you mean?
<bazhang> The full documentation for split is maintained as a Texinfo manual. dbugger http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/split.1.html
<cookie1980> Peyton_ did you boot your computer with an ubuntu media?
<dbugger> Oh man...
<dbugger> -_-
<dbugger> Im in the wrong channel
<Peyton_> I was trying to install ubuntu
<dbugger> Sorry guys, I was talkinga bout other language :P
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  you're question is beyond me, i was just curious and don't know what i mean ;)
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, My fault. Seems like I have a brain freeze, and I even forgot to check the channel I was :P
<InBar> hi all, is somebody using Tomboy through a proxy ?
<iceroot> !anyone | InBar
<ubottu> InBar: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Armaeas> 00
<Armaeas> Anyone knows how to setup an ssh-tunnel on shellmix?
<reith2004> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<garmet> bazhang So, I have successfully booted with liveCD now, thx for the help.
<bazhang> garmet, ok nice
<vatzec> Where can I find old kernels to install for Ubuntu 11.10? Wifi doesn't work with this kernel.
<vatzec> I have an Asus Eee PC 1005HA (H) and though it connects, I can't access machines further away than my domain (uj.edu.pl)
<bazhang> vatzec, you should have older kernels already, choose from grub menu
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| vatzec before you try to ruin your system, look here
<ubottu> vatzec before you try to ruin your system, look here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reith2004> wow new updtaes... kernel 3.0.0-17
<vatzec> bazhang: 11.10 was installed fresh on this laptop, so I don't have pre-11.10 kernels
<bazhang> vatzec, you dont want to mix version kernels
<vatzec> But since Ubuntu 11.10 I can no longer access my university net
<vatzec> In fact, connect to the outside world from the university
<Peyton_> When I try to install ubuntu alongside windows it gives me an error saying, "Unable to gain permissions" Can anyone help?
<vatzec> It's really hard to say what the problem is.
<reith2004> Peyton_, are you using wubi installer?
<vatzec> But I can ping the machines. I can't view other things, such as webpages. And the pings are a bit weird (they say "New nexthop" and "Redirect").
<Peyton_> Yes I'm using the Wubi installer
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<Sidewinder1> +1 wubi :(
<MonkeyDust> Peyton_  better use the live cd if you want to try Ubuntu
<reith2004> thats the problem... try to run wubi as administrator
<Peyton_> Okay, thanks
<xpider> testing
<Sidewinder1> It works.
<bazhang> xpider, try #test
<xpider> sorry guys
<jalling> Hello
<jalling> hello
<Sidewinder1> Hi
<ehm> hi
<jalling> How do i get a cs PCW channel? :)
<jalling> How do i get a cs PCW channel? :)
<bazhang> !alis | jalling
<ubottu> jalling: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jalling> Can anyone help me join a css PCW channel? i am looking for a css match
<bazhang> jalling, I just told you how to
<addy780> hello every body
<jalling> please bazhang can you help me?
<jalling> i wanna play 5v5 on css pcw game
<jalling> how do i get to a channel
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *yourchannel* jalling
<soreau> jalling: /j #channel
<addy780> can any body tell me how to run graphic hearder file in ubunutu
<addy780> tell me saparete software for compiling c language in ubunutu 11
<neohaven> Hello there #ubuntu. Quick question. Is there a simple way to get a complete (including DNS) DHCP response before run-init in an initramfs?
<helo> whenever i start a qt or gtk app (qjackctl or gladish in this case), pulseaudio is automatically started... anyone know how to keep this from happening?
<soreau> ! ide | addy780
<ubottu> addy780: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<helo> particularly, what triggers pulseaudio to start
<jalling> can anyone give me a name of a css pcw channel? i wanna play 5v5 with my friends
<jalling> BAZHANG CAN U PLEASEE
<soreau> addy780: Ultimately you will use gcc to build C source though some programs like geany and eclipse can build in gui
<bazhang> jalling, I told you how. /j #freenode for more help
<addy780> sorear: could u tell me how can i get it please?
<addy780> ubottu:is this name of software for c copiling
<ubottu> addy780: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jalling> bazhang can u please give me a channnnel????
<bazhang> addy780, an ide?
<bazhang> jalling, /join #freenode
<jalling> i already did that. i dont get help :P
<jalling> FIRST TIME HERE SO HELP ME
<bazhang> jalling, its been 5 seconds
<moed> Hi! think i loaded the right module for the tv card now, but tvtime have a blue screen
<soreau> addy780: To install basic development tools, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<moed> i did scan for channels and it found some
<soreau> addy780: Then you can apt-get install geany or eclipse or whatever else you want too
<addy780> soreau: ubottu:one more thing i wanna to ask is i download offline software for linux but i m uabel to run it like vlc it download but how can i run it simple in window just double click on it and i accept and next->next
<jalling> bazhang, nobody want to help us, please give me a channel!
<soreau> moed: What are you using as an input source?
<lessie> #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jalling  try http://www.gogloom.com/UniBG/5v5/
<soreau> addy780: ubuntu is not windows. Just do sudo apt-get install vlc
<soreau> addy780: ubuntu is not windows. Just do sudo apt-get install vlc
<moed> soreau: television
<soreau> ! pm | addy780
<ubottu> addy780: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<moed> I am using television as source
<addy780> soreau:i know ubuntu is not window i  ask if i don't have internet connection and take offline software setup from xp in office computer having internet connection how can i install it
<soreau> addy780: Yes, you can install software from the cd or you can download deb packages and install them on the other machine, provided the dependencies are satisfied
<addy780> and last time i wanna to install java(need for this chat) it failed in ubuntu and message is appeared check internet connection i checked it internet connection is ok so what i do for install java
<addy780> soreau: could u please enlight me more
<soreau> addy780: My recommendation is to get the internet working first
<addy780> soreau:what type of file system i have to download form which site and what to do after put software instalation file on ubuntu how install
<bazhang> !offline | addy780
<ubottu> addy780: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<addy780> soreau:is i can's use it without internet connection
<chris_abyi> Hi guys, I'm using oneiric 64 bit and I'm looking for an update to 12.04 precise. I thought it was already available but it doesn't show up in upgrade manager?
<crizzy> it's only beta yet
<crizzy> if you wanna upgrade already you'll need -d parameter for update manager
<chris_abyi> crizzy, I know
<crizzy> sudo update-manager -d
<bazhang> chris_abyi, #ubuntu+1 for that
<soreau> addy780: I didnt say you couldnt, Im just saying your efforts would be better invested in getting internet working for that machine
<chris_abyi> bazhang, sorry, just recognized that!
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! has anyone here had any success streaming videos with ffmpeg? I found excelent instructions, but -- in my case -- the process halted with the following error messsage: "Could not open 'rmtp://live.xxx.etc"; also, it seems that the only channel on this server about ffmpeg is for developers, so no luck there for me
<chris_abyi> crizzy, cheers
<addy780> soreau: tell me site where ican get software for ubuntu free of charge and tell me procedure for install it
<soreau> addy780: bazhang gave a good link
<soreau> ! offline | addy780
<ubottu> addy780: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<moed> sorreau: what do you think is the reason why i am getting a blue screen?
<addy780> bazhang:tell me procedure for install a software having setup file in my pendrive please?
<soreau> moed: my best guess would be that there is no active input from the source
<bazhang> addy780, did you not see the link for offline?
<garmet> bazhang thx for the help! I found the "any key" so I could input some boot options ;)
<bazhang> addy780, I suggest you read it..
<addy780> bazhang which link send me ones more
<ken_> wmi interface not supported... pci hardware error, cannot enumeeate usb port, azx not responding and loadibg nto sng cmd mode which i cant rwx on hdd
<garmet> bazhang everthing is working now.
<neohaven> Hello there #ubuntu. Quick question. Is there a simple way to get a complete (including DNS) DHCP response before run-init in an initramfs?
<bazhang> !offline | addy780
<ubottu> addy780: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> garmet, great news
<worm_> Excuse me, is there any IRC chatting rooms in other languages?
<bazhang> worm_, sure, which ones
<addy780> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> worm_  yes, what is your language
<worm_> Chinese?
<worm_> zh-hans
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> #ubuntu-cn worm_
<worm_> Thanks.
<dotjack> hi
<addy780> banzang:tell me site from where i can get free software free of charge
<speddie> google
<speddie> just search for open source
<bazhang> speddie, thats not helpful
<speddie> like say "open source office software"
<bazhang> addy780, all the repos software is free of charge, what did you need
<bazhang> !google | speddie
<ubottu> speddie: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<speddie> i was getting to the open source but
<speddie> bit
<garmet> speddie I would go with LibreOffice.org if thats what you are looking for
<speddie> yeh that or openoffice. both good
<MonkeyDust> addy780  Ubuntu uses its own software sources, called 'repositories' or 'repos'
<worm_> maybe check the source? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ All of the applications are for ubuntu.
<addy780> bazhang:i m sorry i know i interrept u but i wanna to learn c and for this i want a saperate software for compiling it but i still don't know how i get it
<moed> soreau : do you mind taking a look and telling me what's wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/884792/
<bazhang> !build-essential | addy780
<ubottu> addy780: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MonkeyDust> worm_  addy780 there's also appnr.com
<addy780> bazhang:The last address u send me i don't understand it
<bazhang> addy780, please read the links
<worm_> have a look at the file: !/etc!/apt!/source.list
<`Korvin> Hey, when booting up ubuntu goes to tty1 and the initcl script says it fails
<addy780> bazhang i try to sudo apt-get install build but i want a saparete software as same as windonw have terboc
<escott> `Korvin, can you be more specific. what fails?
<bazhang> addy780, its build-essential  , not build
<`Korvin> I can't be more specific, switching to tty7 shows that everything is booting up correctly, it just halted after initcl failed
<`Korvin> maybe initctl
<phpN00b> can some one please tell me a tool to manage cvs repo?
<`Korvin> I've had this problem before, and uninstalling then reinstalling nvidia drivers with the provided script fixed the issue, but this time, it failed asking for kernel devel repo
<moed> well i guess ''Sauraeu'' is gone,  can anybody else help me? having an issue with my tv card...http://paste.ubuntu.com/884792/
<addy780> monkeydust:what to do afterdownlod it on pen drive
<khamer> There in any reasonable way to mark a directory so that all directories/files created within it default to the same group ownership as that directory?
<soreau> moed: I'm not sure I can help you but there is linux tv wiki's and such
<khamer> chmod g+s somedir doesn't seem to do anything at all
<addy780> HOW to get ide
<MonkeyDust> addy780  what you can do: download the deb files here and put them on a thumb drive http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<moed> well i did tried them, thanks for your support
<`Korvin> escott, killing and starting kdm doesn't work either
<cba123> I'm getting random hard freezes, where my keyboard doesn't respond (can't even REISUB).  I've found that some people have similar issues with the 3.0.x kernel, is there a repo for the 3.2.x kernel?
<escott> `Korvin, so sudo service kdm restart does not start kdm. check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log then
<`Korvin> it says it starts fine and I can find it with top -b | grep kdm
<escott> khamer, g+s should be correct, but it would only be for newly created files
<`Korvin> but the gui never shows up
<addy780> monkeydust: 1 last help please how to install/use/run these file in ubuntu11 please tell me in breif
<escott> `Korvin, ps aux | grep "/usr/bin/X" should say what tty it is on
<`Korvin> meh
<`Korvin> I have to boot into it
<`Korvin> one sec
<MonkeyDust> addy780  after you copied the files to the other pc, just double click the deb files to install -- you can also do dpkg -i file.deb in a Terminal
<khamer> escott: http://pastebin.com/45hHgE7p
<`Korvin> escott, got to get to work, I'll check that in a bit
<sskalnik__> Let's say I have a kernel module file installed by package_normal.deb, but I want to keep it updated using dkms instead of downloading it manually for each new kernel. Do I need to uninstall the original package, or can dkms overwrite the module file without causing Bad Things?
<khamer> escott: Ah ha, it looks like I need root permission to alter the setgid bit, regardless of ownership
<escott> khamer, no its that you need root permission to modify setgid for a group you are not a member of. at least thats my guess
<addy780> monkeydust:i used to try it but when i double clik on it but not working for example i download vlc in zip and i double clik on it it open and have too many file in it so which file is use for install how can i know?
<heyleke> hi, my short story: using ubuntu 11.10 for a while, last days suffering from daily system freeze (no sysRq reboot possible), anybody some hints on how to debug this (no UART on laptop), kern.log does not contain anything, ...
<MonkeyDust> addy780  extract all
<khamer> escott: ah, that could be too, I only just created that group for testing and haven't added myself to it yet
<khamer> escott: thanks
<escott> khamer, otherwise you could run around marking random root owned files as setuid setgid and immediatly pwn a system
<MonkeyDust> addy780  i'm not sure about your last question
<addy780> monkeydust:i extract all in home drive than i try to double clik on all but all open and vlc is still not install
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, extract a deb?
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  he said a zip file
<bazhang> not what he needs iirc
<ayaka> how to install the Embedded Ubuntu in 10.04 is it a ppa?if not, i know how to install it by apt
<MonkeyDust> addy780  try gdebi to unpack a deb file
<Edowardo> so is a deleted partition recoverable if its encrypted?
<Edowardo> I say nay
<Edowardo> please say yay
<Edowardo> jus tthe bale is gone, not the data
<addy780> monkeydust:thanks for all u r help
<Edowardo> just the table*
<Sidewinder1> Edowardo, You might have a look here to see if anything meets your needs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_data_recovery_software
<Edowardo> sidewinder1: yeah atm I am using testdisk
<Edowardo> gpart said I had an hfs partition
<Edowardo> but i dont think I ever used that
<Sidewinder1> Edowardo, Yes, testdisk is another good one, not sure that it'll do what you want; I never needed to use it. ;-)
<codazoda> I'm getting a "keyring did not get unlocked" prompt when I login.  I'm NOT using auto login and my keyring and login password both match.  How might I prevent the second password prompt?
<compdoc> codazoda, its possible to remove the keyring
<codazoda> compdoc, do you mean by setting it to a blank value?  That results in unencrypted keys, which I would prefer to prevent.
<MangoBoy> Hi i wonder if someone know how i can get udev to re-register a usb device from comandline? like i had pulled it out and plugged it in again.
<shinokami> #java
<SunGlyph> Can anyone recommend a decent mail client? Had all sorts of weird issues w/ Thunderbird.
<SuseQ> ftw
<compdoc> codazoda, I meant more along the lines of removing the keyring manager.
<compdoc> I dont use it myself
<ayaka> thank you
<mneptok> SunGlyph: try Claws
<SunGlyph> mneptok: Thanks, will look it up.
<codazoda> compdoc, I see.  I'm not exactly sure what it's actually used for.  Obviously it stores keys, but to what?
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i follow this thread to have banshee in my ubuntu 11.10 Gnome classic top bar as a tray: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/gnome-shell-mediaplayer-extension.html  But...i can't find anything refering to this tray in the gnome_tweak-tool....
<codazoda> compdoc, looks like it stores passwords for sites I visit on the web.
<fwolve> hi everyone i've question
<codazoda> I just reset my keyring password, then reset my system password, and I'll try a reboot to see if resetting them does any magic to fix this.
<MrHanjrah> shoot it
<compdoc> codazoda, I was googling why there is a keyring, and didnt have much luck finding an answer
<jpds> compdoc: It's where GNOME stores passwords.
<escott> codazoda, it is designed to handle all desktop passwords meaning passwords to instant messenger programs and email clients as well as being your ssh-agent
<compdoc> its a weird thing
<jpds> compdoc: Not really.
<jpds> compdoc: Where else are you going to store wireless passwords?
<bazhang> fwolve, whats the issue
<compdoc> you shouldnt need a password to use your passwords
<fwolve> i just intalled ubuntu 11.10 on my vaio vpcca15fg. and it's running, but my laptop get overheat
<fwolve> any solution?
<jpds> compdoc: If they are set to the password, you don't GNOME unlocks the keyring on login if so.
<jpds> to the same*
<escott> codazoda, generally your gnome-keyring password is configured to be the same as your login password, if you changed your password with passwd on the cli then this might be the cause of your problems
<SunGlyph> fwolve: What's overheating, CPU, GPU, Hard Drive?
<fwolve> my laptop.
<codazoda> compdoc, I think it makes it so that "your one password" unlocks all the websites and programs where you "save" your password.  Those typically use a different password than your login password, but you don't have to type all those in if you save them to your keyring.
<worm> fwolve: How hot is it?
<fwolve> i think the graphic card
<worm> Over 70C?
<SunGlyph> fwolve: Try installing the graphics drivers Ubuntu offers?
<fwolve> worm: around that
<m477> how can I display disk space taken by each folder?
<fwolve> this aptop has 2 graphic card first is intel, and the second one i radeon
<worm> Have it made you feel unconfortable? Or is there any warning?
<codazoda> escott, I'm not sure what messed it up.  My password has been the same for well over a year.  Something I did, however, broke this somehow.  I was hoping that changing the keyring and login password might solve it.  I'm going to disconnect and restart to see if that did the trick.
<codazoda> Thanks for the help everyone.
<SunGlyph> fwolve: Intel one will be integrated, you'll want the AMD drivers.
<fwolve> if i'm using windows for gaming, i'm using radeon, and it make my laptop temperature is increaase, but not as hot as i run ubuntu
<fwolve> i think ubuntu run the AMD. thats why my laptop get overheat
<Reikoku> fwolve you need the ATI proprietary driver, not opensource
<fwolve> all: how to solve this problem?
<compdoc> fwolve, is there an option for Cool and Quiet in the bios? that should be disabled
<compdoc> fwolve, there are some known bugs with power saving features
<fwolve> compdoc, so it's a bug?
<compdoc> very possible
<fwolve> .... nothing to do then lol
<elacheche_anis> Hi guys, I have a question about PXE & Kickstart, I've configure a PXE to boot using a miniCD, that works perfectly, but when I add the kickstart file to the boot cli it don't use it :/
<fwolve> or i can do something to run this ubuntu without overheat?
<compdoc> fwolve, there was some news about the new Ubuntu coming out will fix some of that
 * welinux thunderbird irc is probably acceptable 
<jschoolcraft> why would ssh-add not be able to connect to my agent, when ssh-agent shows it?
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i follow this thread to have banshee in my ubuntu 11.10 Gnome classic top bar as a tray: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/gnome-shell-mediaplayer-extension.html  But...i can't find anything refering to this tray in the gnome_tweak-tool....
<user1>  hi, how to set vlc player as default in ubuntu 11.10, pls help me
<compdoc> fwolve, from the upcoming Ubuntu 12.04:   pm-utils now has two new scripts to power down USB and various PCI devices in battery mode. A number of desktop packages were fixed to wake up less often. Both of these reduces power consumption and thus battery lifetime.
<worm_> user1 Are you using gnome (ubuntu)? If yes, then System Settings -> System Info -> Default
<adamus> #
<tom1mt> \join #modilabs
<fwolve> compdoc, i c about the power saving, how about the graphic card? since my laptop use 2 graphic card.
<fwolve> i mean, has 2 graphic card.
<fwolve> ubuntu should use the intel, so it wont overheat
<elacheche_anis> Hi guys, I have a question about PXE & Kickstart..
<user1> worn - thansk for the info
<_Cristian> does the desktop installer support LVM?
<compdoc> _Cristian, it doesnt use it by default, but I think it can
<bazhang> _Cristian, the alternate does
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> I have problems with installing "texlive-base" (apt-get install texlive-base) on ubuntu 10.04.4.     "texlive-base" needs "luatex" and "luatex needs "zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)"
<yogg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/texlive-base
<elacheche_anis> Yes _Cristian, I remember that use LVM on a desktop ince
<elacheche_anis> once*
<mneptok> _Cristian: no idea if it does now, because during the days it did not i got accustomed to just using the alternate installer.
<compdoc> I hate LVM. I love that Ubuntu doesnt use it
<`Korvin> Whoo
<_Cristian> compdoc: you don't know what you're missing :-)
<`Korvin> escott,
<yogg> but zlib1g for 10.04.4 has version "1.2.3.3"
<`Korvin> it said it's running on tty1
<mneptok> compdoc: uhhh ... i'm using 11.10 and LVM now,
<`Korvin> >.<
<elacheche_anis> yogg, try apt-get -f install
<compdoc> mneptok, thats nice, but I still hate it
<ye> ye_:
<learn3r> love you ubuntu
<yogg> elacheche_anis: does not work
<mneptok> compdoc: you still hate it, and Ubuntu still uses it.
<_Cristian> mneptok: did you use the desktop installer?
<ye_> ye:
<elacheche_anis> pastbin the error yogg
<mneptok> _Cristian: like i said, i always use the alternate
<compdoc> mneptok, no, it doesnt use it - but you can use it.
<elacheche_anis> learn3r, ubuntu loves you too ;) :p
<_Cristian> mneptok: ok, thanks
<mneptok> compdoc: just like every other Linux distro.
<escott> `Korvin, thats really odd, and presumably ctrl-alt-f1 does not show it
<`Korvin> nope
<compdoc> you cannot backup LVM with clonezilla
<`Korvin> I was in tty1 when I checked it =p
<yogg> elacheche_anis: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566077/
<elacheche_anis> Common guys!!! I give ubuntu support in #ubuntu-tn #ubuntu-eg and #sabily and when I need somone to support me I can't find anyone?? :o
<bazhang> elacheche_anis, with what
<escott> `Korvin, i've never heard of that happening, im not sure what to do, other than check the Xorg.0.log
<elacheche_anis> bazhang, I have a question about PXE & Kickstart, I've configure a PXE to boot using a miniCD, that works perfectly, but when I add the kickstart file to the boot cli it don't use it :/
<`Korvin> escott, it has something to do with the nvidia driver
<mneptok> elacheche_anis: you should give help with no expectation of reward.
<elacheche_anis> looool mneptok and when I need help what do I do??
<`Korvin> escott, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.20/README/installdriver.html
 * elacheche_anis will kill himself mneptok 
<amaroks> Hello when I use wget to download a .tar file I get 404
<`Korvin> thats what I followed as ubuntu didn't pick up any drivers for my 570m
<mneptok> elacheche_anis: the same as everyone else. ask. be patient. and don't demand something in return for your own efforts.
<welinux> amaroks : Show what is
<sacarlson> elacheche_anis: kickstart file?  what is it and where did you put it?
<MrHanjrah> elacheche_anis: when someone with an appropriate answer to your question reads your query, he will answer to it, key is to be patient :)
<escott> `Korvin, so thats always difficult. you may have to do something to fix it every time you update the kernel
<`Korvin> I see
<amaroks> welinux: http://newfoundlandcanvas.com/backup.tar
<amaroks> that file i compred
<amaroks> its downloadable
<`Korvin> to install it, it wants me to install the kernel source
<amaroks> but when using wget I get 2012-03-15 18:47:12 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<welinux> yogg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure texlive-base
<`Korvin> how can I install kernel source?
<elacheche_anis> sacarlson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility I need kickstart to do an automatique installation..
<iceroot> `Korvin: headers or the real kernel source? and please remove the ` from your nick, its hard on qwertz
<sacarlson> elacheche_anis: ok got cha, let me take a look
<Fabz> mode +x
<elacheche_anis> MrHanjrah, yeh I know it X) but I pass 1 week trying every thing with the kickstart but I can't make it work with PXE :/
<amaroks> anyone?
<`Korvin> iceroot, it's asking for the source. it suggests installing kernel-source or kernel-devel
<elacheche_anis> yogg, did you use sudo for the commands!
<welinux> amaroks: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<elacheche_anis> ok sacarlson
<welinux> amaroks: what ? why?
<amaroks> wget http://newfoundlandcanvas.com/backup.tar
<MrHanjrah> elacheche_anis: if PXE works with the liveCD then the problem might be with your kickstart file, have you checked it
<sacarlson> elacheche_anis: ok took a quick look, so do you have an example of your file of the config you want?
<amaroks> will give 404 error welinux
<iandan> Hi, I have a ~/path/script.sh file and I would like to be able to call it like script.sh from wherever I am (like nano, mysq, gedit, etc). How can I do it?
<elacheche_anis> MrHanjrah, PX works with liveCD and the MiniCD, my kickstart works with the alternate CD.. but don't work with miniCD on PXE
<compdoc> amaroks, thats works for me. do you have a firewall that blocks?
<welinux> amaroks wget -S file.tar http://dpaste.de/tgXma/
<yogg> welinux: does not work    but its a bug in the pakeges
<MrHanjrah> hmm, thats awkward :/
<elacheche_anis> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/884879/
<welinux> iandan: edit ~/.bashrc = > export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/script              or `sudo cp script.sh /usr/local/bin`
<iandan> welinux, Thank you! I'm going to try that.
<ActionParsnip> welinux: 3.6Gb @ 1Mb/sec. Gonna be a while
<`Korvin> iceroot, any idea how I can install the kernel source?
<sacarlson> elacheche_anis: I've now installed system-config-kickstart ,  and I'll take a look at your pastebin
<elacheche_anis> ok sacarlson, thx dude :)
<iceroot> `Korvin: i dont think you need the kernel source, you need the headers and please remove the ` from your nick
<welinux> iandan: Learn environ variables . type in bash `echo $PATH` -- this is the way nano gedit and othrs
<`Korvin> iceroot, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.20/README/installdriver.html#InstallingTheKe997db
<`Korvin> and this is my handle, I'm not going to remove the ` from my name, you don't have to highlight me
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: there is the xorg edgers update PPA which will give that, far fareasier
<amaroks> welinux, compdoc it still doesnt work for me :( its a fresh ubuntu server No firewalls no thing, but webmin installed
<iceroot> sorry i dont want to write strange french characters to answer you
<`Korvin> thats not a french character, it's on qwerty keyboards
<compdoc> amaroks, ppl are saying webmin isnt compatible anymore
<iceroot> and i said i am using qwertz and i dont like that
<compdoc> ubuntu config files have changed
<ikonia> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<welinux> amaroks: downloading is rather slow about 118 437 296  352K/s  eta 1h 54m Maybe your box doesn't want to wait and drop the connection as having any future to download -- e. g. timeout is over for it. From Firefox it also could download on my box
<bazhang> !ebox | amaroks
<ubottu> amaroks: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<`Korvin> iceroot, I have no issue seeing what you say, you don't have to direct it to me
<Pici> iceroot: its a perfectly acceptable nick here.
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip, will that work for what the driver is looking for?
<iceroot> Pici: you dont have qwertz keyboard
<welinux> amaroks: webmin => ssh
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: it will install the 295 nvidia drive, if that's what you are after
<MagePsycho> find . -type f -mmin -90 | xargs ls -l
<MonkeyDust> qwertz is for germany, iirc
<iceroot> correct
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip, the 295.20 driver?
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: yes
<`Korvin> sweet
<amaroks> I can wget any other file
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=oneiric
<amaroks> but not that file
<amaroks> weird
<`Korvin> is that simply xorg-edgers?
<`Korvin> I see
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: it is VERY rare in ubuntu to manually download things, the PPA address on that link can be added then install nvidia-current package
<`Korvin> thank you ActionParsnip, I'll let you know how it goes
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: sigificantly easier than having to kill X then installing the driver and such
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: works here on my 6150LE onboard
 * welinux Thunderbird Nigtly with irc feature only ruuning now is eating 400 MB memory -- i see it in gnome-system-monitor - OMG
 * welinux * running
<bazhang> welinux, please dont do that
<ActionParsnip> welinux: I'd report a bug and/or contact the PPA maintainer
<Rozy> hi
<Rozy> what's this?
<divya_> ck x
<bazhang> Rozy, ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> Rozy: what's what?
<divya_> dnt knw
<divya_> ?
<Rozy> what am I doign here :)
<divya_> dnt knw
<lq> hello
<divya_> ya
<Rozy> :)))
<Rozy> is someone reading this
<welinux> bazhang: Sorry what not to do. Not to use or i'm seen like trolling? Nothing evil in mind just some little experience
<ikonia> Rozy: you've joined this channel using Mirc IRC client, if you don't want to be here, close the chat
<Rozy> ikonia i am new thanks for your hospitality anyway
<Rozy> :)
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip, the package I want is nvidia-current?
<welinux> ActionParsnip: There are a lot of bugs there . But better than Chatzilla.
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: yes, it willpull in the driver
<`Korvin> alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> welinux: then report the bugs, so they can be fixed.
<Rozy> where can I find other channels?
<ikonia> Rozy: I suggest viewing www.freenode.net
<ikonia> Rozy: or join #freenode channel and ask for an introduction to their IRC
<bazhang> !alis | Rozy
<ubottu> Rozy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> Rozy: your client should be abletoshow a channel list
<welinux> amaroks: What? What next?
<amaroks> Im downloading to another server
<compdoc> Rozy, amazing you ended up in here
<welinux> amaroks: try curl,  try aria2
<amaroks> and will try to redownlaod from that server..
<welinux> ok
<Rozy> O jeee this is really difficult for me
<welinux> amaroks: hm maybe just relink it for you ? Seems i can download it an reupload where you can get it.
<hatim> slt
<bazhang> Rozy, for chit chat /join #ubuntu-offtopic  this channel is for ubuntu support only
<locsmif> Rozy: enjoy your stay, but try a social channel first :)
 * locsmif anti-social
<amaroks> welinux thanks, almost done to my another server then iwll try to download from there
<welinux> ok
<Rozy> bazhang your help was really helpful thank you  :) ce ya
<loculinux> amigos una pregunta
<loculinux> amigos tengo el servidos  linux para cafes internet,  comose llama el soft para activar el control de los equipos
<DJones> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> loculinux: English only in this channel please.
<ActionParsnip> !es
<loculinux> ok. scuseme
<xharx> how can i uninstall self compiled programs in /opt, when i don't have the sources
<loculinux> frens, i cant a problem,,
<ActionParsnip> xharx: delete the folder, if you simply copied the folder to /opt
<xharx> thx
<loculinux> how
<ActionParsnip> xharx: obviously delete any symlinks etc you have made to make it gel with the OS
<ikonia> loculinux: /join #ubuntu-es
<bastidrazor> loculinux: in the future you could use checkinstall instead of 'make install' it will allow you to use dpkg -r to uninstall it.
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip, same issue
<`Korvin> says now that it's failing to load backup graphics device
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: what is the issue?
<xharx> ActionParsnip: i did installed over the --prefix variable with configure
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: do you use switchable GPU nonsense?
<`Korvin> nope
<`Korvin> I have a new MSI gt780dx
<`Korvin> it has a 570m, that's it
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: cool, you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<`Korvin> derp
<`Korvin> I'll try that
<`Korvin> is there a cli irc client =D
<DJones> `Korvin: irssi
<DJones> !irssi | `Korvin
<ubottu> `Korvin: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<bazhang> `Korvin, weechat as well
<`Korvin> sweet
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: you can even use telnet if you want to go old school :)
<tmkt> Ola
<tmkt> quick q
<xharx> won't it lead to dead links, when i delete that dir?
<tmkt> i have some 11.10 instances installed on ec2, whenever i do an upgrade to a new kernel
<tmkt> it doesn't seem to take affect
<tmkt> i'm stuck on 2.6.32
<tmkt> even though the other new kernels 3.0.16 are installed
<ActionParsnip> tmkt: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tmkt> any quick/safe way to fix this?
<tmkt> ActionParsnip: yeah..i've done that
<antonio_> hi all. I was trying to install this package to get some console fonts: fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console. But it s returning anerror saying that this package doesn exists
<ActionParsnip> tmkt: you may want to tweak grub to boot the new kernel, it should boot the newest
<antonio_> someone knows which package has some nice console fonts?
<welinux> `Korvin: weechat indeed
<ActionParsnip> !info fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console
<tmkt> yeah...not a grub expert.. so would like some assistance with that tweak if possible would hate to reboot it it and not have it come back up
<ubottu> Package fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console does not exist in oneiric
<tmkt> and have to throw it away
<tmkt> and rebuild that instance
<ActionParsnip> tmkt: if you run:  sudo update-grub     what is output?
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: i have the fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console here in Precise, which is weird
<antonio_> ActionParsnip, weird!
<welinux> antonio_: Monaco font for xterm but ...
<ubuntu> spricht hier jemand deutsch
<ubuntu> ?
<Mkaysi> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<doda_> hi folks
<tmkt> http://pastebin.com/vQrVYXZT
<doda_> where is the channel for 12.04 ?
<Justasic> is there any way I can force apt-get to uninstall a package, dpkg returns a Input/Output error trying to do anything
<Pici> doda_: #ubuntu+1
<doda_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tmkt: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<Darkagent> hello all I have a question about 11.10 and getting additional drivers to install under VirtualBox
<welinux> tmkt: grub.cfg
<binaryking> hi
<binaryking> I'm unable to install Perl modules
<binaryking> it says
<binaryking> ERROR: Can't create '/usr/local/bin'
<binaryking> Do not have write permissions on '/usr/local/bin'
<tmkt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/884917/
<tmkt> ActionParsnip: that is sharp
<binaryking> plz. help
<welinux> binaryking: man sudo_root
<`korvin> sweet
<binaryking> welinux: i need to become a member of root?
<Pici> binaryking: How are you trying to install your perl modules?
<ActionParsnip> tmkt: the defualt is the top, so it should boot the newest.
<`Korvin> Hi
<welinux> binaryking: hm, you may use `sudo` or smth it's a basic rule, not be root, just use superuser prefixcommand and type your password
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip: it unfortunately didn't work
<`Korvin> Still can't get out of cli
<welinux> tmkt: You have to kernels?
<binaryking> welinux: superuser prefixcommand and type your password?
<`Korvin> it says initctl load fail
<`Korvin> on tty7
<tmkt> welinux: ?
<`Korvin> initctl event failed*
<welinux> binaryking: `sudo cp -i ~/somefile /usr/local/bin`
<welinux> tmkt: grub
<`Korvin> is there a cli browser?
<`Korvin> other than wget xD
<Pici> `Korvin: w3m should be installed by default.
<welinux> `Korvin: w3m links2 lynx
<haxxpop> hello every one
<tmkt> yeah...What about grub?
<tmkt> I would love for it to use a 3.0.16 kernel
<binaryking> alright, guys I got it
<binaryking> thanks
<tmkt> but every reboot is bringing up 2.6.32
<escott_> tmkt, you probably need to check the ec2 docs they may have some special way of booting the kernels that doesn't emulate the bios grub process
<obelich> hiyas
<welinux> tmkt: it's not in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<haxxpop> binaryking: hi
<WilsonBradley> Im really lovin' Ubuntu 12.04
<tmkt> Ok...will see what I can find
<haxxpop> WilsonBradley: I don't know 12.04 released
<obelich> one question how is for add many groups permision to one directory in command line sorry im newbie :) chgrp group1, group2 directoryname /    ?
<WilsonBradley> hey Welinux: speaking of grub.. what is the command to boot with details of services ?
<Pici> haxxpop WilsonBradley : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip: any further ideas?
<WilsonBradley> ./join #ubuntu+1
<luisr> good morning people i  have a little problem i installed some extensions on chromium for you tube for video quality and all that and now i get a stupid button play button on all my browsers how do i fix that
<welinux> WilsonBradley: What do you mean? CLI login?
<`Korvin> hello
<WilsonBradley> I mean, while Ubuntu is booting, I like to watch what is going on.
<WilsonBradley> I took quiet out of Grub
<bazhang> !nox | WilsonBradley
<ubottu> WilsonBradley: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<compdoc> remove the extensions?
<luisr> i did remove it but the problem still there
<WilsonBradley> TAHNK you... 'text' is what i needed
<welinux> WilsonBradley: press alt+f1 or may be you mean >> in /etc/default/grub # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<welinux> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<`Korvin> on eechat, how do I switch windows?
<`Korvin> weechat*
<welinux> `Korvin: alt + >
<welinux> it's tricky ^_
<`Korvin> thanks =p
<`Korvin> can I connect to two servers at once?
 * welinux ok i don't remember exactly
<`Korvin> that worked fine welinux
<luisr>  good morning people i  have a little problem i installed some extensions on chromium for you tube for video quality and all that and now i get a stupid button play button on all my browsers how do i fix that
<`Korvin> sweet
<welinux> `Korvin: find help for "server" or "connect" anyway weechat is required a lot reading it was not so easy to me make first steps when i was using it
<welinux> luisr: unistall?
<`Korvin> welinux: I already figured it out =p
<`Korvin> is there a way to uninstall and reinstall xserver? I'm probably going to have to whipe and reinstall because I believe updating the kernel without uninstalling the nvidia drivers broke stuff
<`Korvin> is there any way to rollback all changes and re update?
<welinux> `Korvin: heh quicky And if you wanna sound there is a perl script on their site -- try to google for it
<CesarBustios> Hello
<netbus> `Korvin: have you tried re-installing your nvidia drivers after the kernel update?
<TurtleSoup> I accidentally deleted my /bin/tar and /usr/sbin/rmt-tar, could someone zip theirs for me and send it to me via email? I can't aptitude anything.
<CesarBustios> I need some help with mouse config
<haxxpop> #gcj
<`Korvin> netbus: yes
<`Korvin> I'm stuck in cli with no kdm
<welinux> `Korvin: heh Don't do it : for i in `dpkg -l | grep X | awk '{print $2}'` ; { sudo aptitude install --reistall $i ; }
<luisr> welinux: i did that still did not fix the problem
<CesarBustios> is there a way to reconfigure my mouse? Set to default??
<atpa8a> hello
<osse> Where are the profiles/settings for gnome-terminal stored? I want to reset the whole thing. removing ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal had no effect
<binger> am running ubuntu inside of a virtualbox and getting a lot of fatal: HTTP request failed errors when syncing an android repository.  I just set up the VB with 1.5gb ram and 40gb dynamically allocated drive (win7 4gb ram total). I still have ubuntu as a dual boot partition and the sync works fine there.  Any idea what the problem might be?  The sync will work for a little bit but then errors
<binger> out after a few minutes.
<welinux> TurtleSoup: Download deb from site? Deb needs tar?
<`Korvin> binger: make sure your 80 port is open for connection
<`Korvin> it also may be your isp
<netbus> (probably not isp if it works on his other install outside of vitualbox) :P
<welinux> luisr: what the button ?
<`Korvin> missed that part netbus
<netbus> i think you're right about the ports :)
<binger> `Korvin how can i check the port in ubuntu/vbox?  And what might the isp be doing?
<atpa8a> if i install the beta, will it take me to the release at some point and stay there, or i would have to do something for that?
<bazhang> !final | atpa8a
<ubottu> atpa8a: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<binger> `Korvin I am able to use firefox within the vbox just fine.
<`Korvin> binger: since its a vb, your connection is regulated by both your router and the windows security settings
<welinux> atpa8a: #ubuntu+1
<luisr> theres a play button on the middle of the youtube screen i guess its from preventing auto play but now i cant get rid of it
<welinux> luisr: extension "Flashblocker" or smth
<luisr> let me try to get rid of the add blocker i have installed
<atpa8a> binger: what `Korvin is saying, make sure your wintendo allows that port to go thru
<escott_> osse, those have probably moved into dconf
<welinux> luisr: maybe typ in url string "chrome://about" see the pathes to the extensions directory and try too look at them?
<binger> atapa8a, doesn't firefox also use port 80?
<luisr> welinux: another ? i get a check syslog  when i shut down my laptop
<amaroks> Hello
<Adriannom> which firewall do most ubuntu users use in xp? ;)
<amaroks> How do I untar a .tar file?
<`Korvin> amaroks: tar -xvf derp.tar
<osse> escott_, there is nothing there except a binary file named 'user'. Is it some sort of database?
<binger> and it does work for a few minutes at a time
<welinux> Adriannom: nothing just feel like in open source
<escott_> amaroks, or tar -xzvf derp.tar.gz (or derp.tgz) if it is compressed
<binger> so thought it might be something in the vb configuration that I am missing
<escott_> osse, yes binary version of gconf. use dconf-editor which is in dconf-utils? to edit
<`Korvin> ould be binger
<`Korvin> could be*
<atpa8a> binger: could be the network drivers... haven't touched vb in ages
<`Korvin> Looks like this fella is going to have to give up and nuke->install kubuntu again
<`Korvin> bbs
<escott_> !find dconf-editor | osse
<ubottu> osse: File dconf-editor found in app-install-data, dconf-tools
<atpa8a> binger: there's a portion that you should install into your guest... i think
<atpa8a> iirc :)
<binger> atpa8a, i'll see if i can find a virtualbox channel too
<Pici> binger: its #vbox
<welinux> luisr: maybe it's not playing without codecs
<binger> thanks pici
 * welinux i just read "entered" as "untared" heh
<kontogoscia> .
<osse> escott_, sorry to disappoint you :P I didn't find anything there. But when I logged out and in again, the terminal had its default colors and my other profiles were gone. Seems I found the right files but they were cached/loaded somehow.
<luisr> thanks for your help
<welinux> i have flashblock in FF it works ok and NoScript also blocks flash quite normal
<escott_> osse, yes the settings daemon expects to have complete control over the files and will load them into memory for the duration of your session
<osse> escott_, that makes sense. Thank you =)
<pythonsnake> hi
<pythonsnake> how can i umount /home?
<aslan> hi, I would like to know whether its possible to use guest addition for virtualbox in ubuntu 10.10
<pythonsnake> (without rebooting)
<MonkeyDust> aslan: 10.10 is no longer supported
<MonkeyDust> aslan: as of next month
<aslan> MonkeyDust : Thank's for your reply .
<lq> who use xaric?
<escott_> pythonsnake, login to a terminal and cd out of home and then try to sudo umount it. hopefully bash won't be keeping any locks on the files in /home. if that doesn't work you would need to login as a user whose $HOME is not in /home
<pythonsnake> no root :(
<Rozy> Rozy
<bazhang> lq xaric being what?
<escott_> pythonsnake, try it the first way. if that doesn't work you can pm me and i can tell you how to temporarily enable root, but we discourage running the system regularly like that
<pythonsnake> I'll try that once i finish copying my files :)
<welinux> pythonsnake: for what?
<pythonsnake> redcue /home size
<kintek> Hey Can someone help me? I set up an FTP server on my ubuntu using proftpd. I can access my server through my local LAN ip, but I want to access it from anywhere using my static ip verizon gives me. I forwarded the port, and can log into the server, but an error comes up saying "failed connect to server"
<ericus> Hibernate to encrypted swap = no-go?
<welinux> pythonsnake: make another user and his home not at home part. relogin and resize
<marcavis> Hey folks, is there a way to see all the reviews, in all the languages, from an app in the software center? I'm not sure if there's a more specific channel to ask this, so it someone else would be able to tell, I'd like to know :)
<kintek> Hey Can someone help me? I set up an FTP server on my ubuntu using proftpd. I can access my server through my local LAN ip, but I want to access it from anywhere using my static ip verizon gives me. I forwarded the port, and can log into the server, but an error comes up saying "failed connect to server"
<escott_> ericus, the swap encryption key would have to be persistent across reboots and the initrd would have to know how to request the password. i doubt that it is configured to do either out of the box
<magma> I'm using ubuntu with unity  in a machine with 3GB of RAM and I just have my irc client opened and the memory usage is about 2.7GB. Why does that happen?
<Aesthenaut> is wine more used than windows compatibility layer?
<ericus> escott_: that's what I thought. I did the normal install with encrypted /home
<cluster> ubuntu-es
<`Korvin> Fixed by reinstalling
<escott_> magma, because thats good. you want your system to use the ram you paid for. ignore the cache's line for "true" usage
<`Korvin> formatted and reinstalled
<netbus> you're already back korvin?
<`Korvin> yeah
<`Korvin> pretty quick right
<netbus> lol that was fast!
<`Korvin> yeah
<escott_> ericus, encrypted swap is different from encrypted home
<`Korvin> I had a live usb on me
<welinux> LANG=all_ALL.UTF-8 software-center
<magma> escott_, but this machine has a problem, it overheats when memory usage is high. Is it possible to disable cache?
<`Korvin> updated kernel
<`Korvin> lets hope it doesn't happen again
<ericus> escott_: encrypted /home also encrypts /tmp and /swap
<escott_> magma, you could adjust the vm swappiness but your computer should not overheat because the memory usage is high. are you sure there isn't another cause
<escott_> ericus, didn't know that, i wonder if thats new
<andrew_wmf> ericus, do you have a source for that info?
<magma> escott_, how can I adjust that? (I'm sure, this computer is very old)
<ericus> escott_: if swap was not encrypted, the whole idea of encrypting /home would be worthless
<escott_> ericus, not entirely worthless but yes much less effective
<ericus> andrew_wmf: no sorry, but that's a fact
<escott_> magma, https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=linux+kernel+vm.swapiness&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=LaE&pwst=1&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=dhdiT8ChJqi80QHSnPy1CA&ved=0CB4QvwUoAQ&q=linux+kernel+vm.swappiness
<escott_> magma, i doubt this will work well though. the attitude of the kernel developers is sure to be "go buy functional hardware" why not just remove a few DIMMs
<`Korvin> how does linux handle dependencies ?
<`Korvin> as in if you're updating and one thing depends on another
<`Korvin> does it know to install one first?
<pythonsnake> escott_: too many processes using it
<`Korvin> or does it not matter?
<welinux> aptitude why bash
<[]tsukasa[]> anyone using subversion that can help me out with an authentication issue
<escott_> `Korvin, apt does that. if you do something outside apt then you have to do it manually
<pythonsnake> how do i kill x?
<compdoc> Korvin, apt-get handles that
<escott_> pythonsnake, just logout
<`Korvin> Yeah I realize but how does it do it
<welinux> pythonsnake: sudo pkill X
<pythonsnake> didnt work
<pythonsnake> I'll try
<`Korvin> pythonsnake, kill your desktop manager
<escott_> `Korvin, its part of the deb spec where each file lists what other versions it needs
<ericus> andrew_wmf: "Users installing from Ubuntu 9.10 and selecting the Encrypted Home option will automatically have encrypted swap space."
<`Korvin> escott_, so it sorts the list of updates by that?
<andrew_wmf> cool! :D
<ericus> andrew_wmf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<`Korvin> what if two packages depend on eachother =O
<andrew_wmf> ty! you're awesome
<pythonsnake> it autoopens again
<escott_> `Korvin, i don't know the details of the algorithm but it would construct a graph and any acyclic part can be handled leaf-to-stem, any cycles would need special handling
<welinux> `Korvin: it could be
<pythonsnake> how do i start uubntu without x
<ericus> andrew_wmf: It's so logical; since one would otherwise be able to recover data from /swap
<`Korvin> nice
<`Korvin> brb reboot
<magma> escott_, ok, I try to check the DIMMS
<magma> thanks
<escott_> pythonsnake, you shouldn't need to restart, just logout and ctrl-alt-f1
<pythonsnake> that doesnt work
<escott_> pythonsnake, who are you logged in as
<welinux> pythonsnake: sudo init 2
<pythonsnake> umount: /home: device is busy.
<welinux> pythonsnake: sudo telinit 2
<pythonsnake> ok
<welinux> pythonsnake: lsof /home
<pythonsnake> nothing
<welinux> lsof /dev/sda1
<escott_> welinux, the default runlevel is 2
<pythonsnake> nothing
<escott_> pythonsnake, if "w" only shows tty1 and echo $HOME lists /home then we may need to enable root temporarily
<escott_> pythonsnake, alternately you could boot to recovery mode
<pythonsnake> why is this distro too hard when i try to do simple stuff :(
<welinux> pythonsnake: root=/bin/sh
<MonkeyDust> pythonsnake: that's called 'learning'
<escott_> pythonsnake, (a) you aren't doing simple stuff and (b) its not that hard you just don't know what the steps are yet
<tkennedy> Hopefully someone here can help or direct me to somewhere that I can get help. Currently trying
<tkennedy> to use oem-config to prompt for static address and not DHCP in ubuntu server 11.04. I've tried passing
<tkennedy> netcfg/use_dhcp boolean false...that doesn't do it...so I'm stuck
<welinux> pythonsnake: just use Gparted liveCD
<escott_> welinux, the default grub config has a recovery mode that will boot to single
<pythonsnake> enable root pass, login to root, umount
<welinux> escott_: yes
<pythonsnake> right?
<escott_> pythonsnake, dont forget logout and disable root passwd
<pythonsnake> will try
<Aesthenaut> wine keeps telling me my exes arent marked as executable
<pythonsnake> or better
<pythonsnake> prevent /home from mounting
<Aesthenaut> and that i could change the executable bit in the file's settings if i know what i'm doing
<kalimojo> why
<escott_> Aesthenaut, chmod +x filename.exe see !permissions
<Aesthenaut> <3 google didnt tell me that
<Aesthenaut> i will try it.
<pythonsnake> thanks :)
<escott_> Aesthenaut, if your .exe's are on a fat or ntfs volume you will have issues with those partitions likely being mounted noexec
<welinux> noexec is not fun
<Aesthenaut> it's on the filesystem my OS is on
<escott_> Aesthenaut, then you should be fine just mark them as executable with chmod
<welinux> chmod -R +x /dir
<welinux> * without /
<escott_> welinux, which would mark every file in that directory which is probably not what Aesthenaut wants to do
<Aesthenaut> i'm looking to launch other programs in that dir as well. not an issue : )
<escott_> welinux, a better command for Aesthenaut would be find /path/to/folder -iname *.exe -exec chmod +x {} \;
<welinux> escott_: I'm learning find it's awesome but -execdir and -exec {} \; is to hard for me to understand :)
<escott_> Aesthenaut, there are going to be non-exe (aka data files) in that folder and you don't want them to be marked executable
<welinux> i agree
<Aesthenaut> not if i move everything out, which sounds easier than typing that line out multiple times when i dont have a backspace, delete, or hyphen key
<welinux> ctrl-H is your friend
<welinux> for backspace
<escott_> welinux, sounds like he is using a touch interface of some kind
<welinux> hah!
<Aesthenaut> heh
<Aesthenaut> why is ctrl h my friend?
<Aesthenaut> it hides the nick list in konversation. it's my friend already!
<cx1213> hello, i have installed ubuntu on a computer width xp prof, after i installed ubuntu and rebooted, and i selected windows xp from the grub loader it does not boot windows and returns back into the grub loader
<vvvvv> I cant see files after reboot
<cx1213> i let ubuntu do everything
<welinux> it a shortcut of readline labriary in bash -- for backspace, ctrl-d, ctrl-k, ctrl-w for word to left delete, ctrl-y to paste and so on
<cx1213> the windows partition is op /dev/sda1
<luoxubo> kk'
<escott_> !details | vvvvv
<ubottu> vvvvv: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<escott_> !paste | cx1213 send us /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubottu> cx1213 send us /boot/grub/grub.cfg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<\bMike\b> My server reports "X packages can be updated, Y are security update" - how can I see what packages those security updates are?
<welinux> i installed ubuntu over xp this night...
<\bMike\b> Or, how can I upgrade only the security updates
<cx1213> i dont have the computer now, but what can be broken ?
<cx1213> it is the latest instalation
<welinux> \bMike\b: sudo aptitude -s upgrade <<< for "simulate"
<Aesthenaut> bahaha. it worked. Thanks, guys.
<Aesthenaut> I think i will... keep only executables in a folder so i can do this occasionally if necessary.
<\bMike\b> welinux: Yes, but I don't think that separates out the security updates
<escott_> cx1213, hard to say. could be that grub is not looking at the right location to chainload windows, could be that windows loader is messed up and won't boot. if you had to resize the windows partition that a possible reason for windows loader not the chainload and you would need to boot a windows rescue cd and chkdsk the ntfs parititon and maybe reinstall the windows bootloader (and then reinstall grub)
<Aesthenaut> Is there a way to make marking executables unnecessary? can i make it run everything without whining about it?
<AdvoWork> for some reason, my dvdrw has stopped working in ubuntu 10.04. No errors in /var/log/messages Any ideas what I can do please? It doesn't auto pop up when I put a dvd in, and when I right click > send to disc, it only gives the option to burn to image, not the disk :S
<welinux> escott_: probably apt-pinning or smth...
<escott_> Aesthenaut, yes there is a config option in /etc/wine
<cx1213> escott_: the only 20 gb was in use of the 230 gb disk
<cx1213> and the computer does not have a disk drive
<vvvvv> I install ppstream to see tv show ,and remove it,then,a  partion appear,I dont know what to do ,then reboot,then ,lost a lot of files,but some can be seen,othets cant be seen in ubuntu ,but in pe os,I can see them
<Aesthenaut> O.O I don't have an /etc/wine
<welinux> AdvoWork: common advice >> dmesg | grep dvd << or like that
<escott_> Aesthenaut, im not sure what it will be called but it will be /etc/wine or /etc/wine.cfg or something like that
<welinux> locate wine
<escott_> Aesthenaut, welinux locate wine | grep "/etc"
<opalepatrick> hi, what is the current situation with .ram files? Just hoping there is any easy way to listen to em :-)
<welinux> indeed
<bazhang> opalepatrick, mplayer does them
<opalepatrick> ooh
<welinux> ffmpeg :)
<vvvvv> I dont know what to do
<opalepatrick> thanks bazhang - OFF TO INSTALL IUT AND TRY
<opalepatrick> ugh caps
<AdvoWork> welinux, i see that listed: 24x24 writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form cdda tray
<Aesthenaut> i believe it's /user/local/bin/winecfg, as per the first result on google. I'll play around with it
<escott_> AdvoWork, what does "groups" say
<Aesthenaut> though there is no file there either
<ActionParsnip> Aesthenaut: try:  which winecfg
<welinux> AdvoWork: try to open-close-play it and then look at dmesg what it's writing about the device actions
<Aesthenaut> wild dialogue box appears.
<vvvvv> ubuntu make me crazy
<welinux> why?
<Aesthenaut> everyone but escott_. He understands for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> it will at first if its a new OS to you
<escott_> vvvvv, you need to be more specific. "a partition appeared" what was it called? files cant be seen except in "pe os" what is "pe os?"
<welinux> you need some tools like systemrescuecd
<vvvvv>  but I have lost a lot of files,and dont know why
<ActionParsnip> vvvvv: where were the files held?
<aslan> Any one help me to use Aircrack-ng .
<vvvvv> oh  pe is the windows pe
<bazhang> aslan, #aircrack-ng
<welinux> vvvvv:  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<aslan> #aircrack-ng
<Aesthenaut> wtf, guys... why doesnt terminal like my password:<
<seakei> Aesthenaut: what do u mean?
<escott_> vvvvv, what is pe? partition editor?
<Ca11um> I just tried to make an 'irc' account on Ubuntu Server (11.10), but it says the account already exists
<vvvvv> files was in a ntfs partion,but now there held a few now
<Ca11um> I don't recall creating such an account, is this a system account or something?
<ActionParsnip> vvvvv: so how is this ubuntu related?
<vvvvv> a usb os,can boot the computer
<Aesthenaut> it seems to think it's correct when i su or log in, but when i try to execute commands for which it needs administrative priv, it will tell me the sudo password is incorrect
<escott_> Aesthenaut, unless you have done something you shouldnt have like enabled the root password su should not work. sudo asks for your password not roots
<ActionParsnip> vvvvv: you can mount your NTFS partition in Ubuntu and read the data, there is also foremost you can use to maybe restore data. Your backups will be by far the easiest way to get the data back
<Aesthenaut> there it worked. Such a strange thing.
<aslan> how to join other chanels
<seakei> Aesthenaut: could be a spelling error? maybe u typed it too fast while u were creating ur acc lol
<bazhang> aslan, /join #channel
<vvvvv> ok ,I will try
<ActionParsnip> aslan: type:   /join #channelname
<ActionParsnip> aslan: eg:   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aesthenaut> possibly. that'd be ridiculous, though, seeing as it's my eight character password i've used for years for things i dont much care about
<Aesthenaut> it'd be legit if it were my twenty one character password with upper case, lower case, numbers, and nonalphanumeric...
<vvvvv> thanks,everyone,good night
<Aesthenaut> <3 vuvuvu
<seakei> Aesthenaut: i mean... the possibility of a typo would still be there... unless u're saying u haven't keyed it in wrong for years
<Aesthenaut> it has been quite a long time
<aslan> \join #aircrack-ng
<llutz> Aesthenaut: su password = root-password, sudo password = users password
<ActionParsnip> aslan: use a slash ;)
<Aesthenaut> uh oh. Segfault on run... wtf, Continuum.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: su without a username of course ;)
<stat1c_void> hi there. Is there any way to build debug version of python-xapian packet? I can't find any packets like python-xapian-dbg (or python-xapian-dbgsym from ddebs repo)... I'm trying to diag zeitgeist segfaults, and python2.7-dbg can't load ordinary _xapian.so from python-xapian...
<gizmoboy> i have a question. Can ubuntu be installed on to a usb hard drive?
<AcidRain2012> how can i find out where a package has installed to?
<AcidRain2012> im looking for the libshout package i installed
<llutz> AcidRain2012: dpkg -L package
<AcidRain2012> i need its default location
<AcidRain2012> libshout.so.3 so is this it? lol
<iceroot> AcidRain2012: there is not only on location, see what llutz posted
<ActionParsnip> gizmoboy: yes it can be installed to USB
<AcidRain2012> iceroot: yeah i see that. its got like 15 locations
<gizmoboy> ok
<trism> stat1c_void: http://wiki.debian.org/HowToGetABacktrace see the section on rebuilding the package you're debugging
<k-bopper> I want to run the same command 4 times with file1.txt file2.txt etc..  I know there is a way to do it in a loop, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> k-bopper: i'd ask in #bash too :)
<janedoe> hey, I have a little issue going on. everytime I wanna go online ubuntu won't find my network. I also have win on my com and it has no issues finding my network. does anyone know how I can make ubuntu find my network? or does anyone know, why this issue actually exists?
<llutz> k-bopper: for f in file1.txt file2.txt . ; do yourcommand $f ;done
<opalepatrick> does mplayer need extra codecs to play .ram files? Also, can I get a plug-in for a browser like firefox or chrome?
<ActionParsnip> k-bopper: http://spiralbound.net/blog/2007/07/23/bash-for-loop-example    may help
<stat1c_void> trism: thanks, haven't come across that manual yet.
<ActionParsnip> k-bopper: for i in $(seq 1 100); do echo -n "file${i} "     etc
<orionsonofneptun> why does software center fail to let me install software it says check internet connection and connection seems to work so what to do??
<orionsonofneptun> ubuntu 11.10
<orionsonofneptun> anyone??
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   sudo apt-get update;lsb_release -a      Thanks
<orionsonofneptun> hold on
 * ActionParsnip holds
<Pasq89> best pdf viewer for linux? on which i can add notes, highlight text etc? many thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Pasq89: there is no single best app for anything
<Pasq89> kpdf can add notes? acrobat cant i think so..
<orionsonofneptun> ok how to use paste bin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> orionsonofneptun: tour_command | pastebinit
<Pasq89> paste your bin there, copy the link, and paste the link here
<aqil> hi
<ActionParsnip> Pasq89: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752785
<orionsonofneptun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885096/
<orionsonofneptun> is this what to do
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  40976EAF437D05B5
<Pasq89> thank you!
<tanath> can anyone help me with this kern.log flooding? http://pastebin.com/nNbiMJHQ
<ActionParsnip> tanath: what is the output of:  lsb-release -sc
<tanath> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<AcidRain2012> honestly nothing is worse than linux not being able to find something that IS installed.
<tanath> ActionParsnip, and for some reason, it's _ not -
<ActionParsnip> tanath: not what?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, lsb_release, not lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: try:  sudo updatedb; locate something
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: you typoes lsb_release ;) to lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> tanath: oh yeah, thanks L
<ActionParsnip> got mixed between /etc/lsb-release and the command lsb_release
<ActionParsnip> tanath: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=484682    may be related, its redhat but may be similar
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 484682 in kernel "drm: X: "reserve_memtype failed/conflicting memory types d0000000-e0000000 uncached-minus<->write-combining" messages" [Medium,Closed: nextrelease]
<Guest15738> hello
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i hope there's a fix, because the flooding is constant
<tanath> ActionParsnip, might it be because i'm using the old kernel?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, current kernel does not boot
<ActionParsnip> tanath: could try an Oneiric or even Precise liveCD and see if it happens the same
<tanath> ActionParsnip, rather not use a disc if possible
<tanath> ActionParsnip, this is an older install that i've been upgrading
<tanath> ActionParsnip, upgrading to 11.10 broke lots of thigns though
<holly_molly> rhrh
<holly_molly> hi I need help with v mashines
<bazhang> holly_molly, vbox? related to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: could try a clean install instead
<tanath> ActionParsnip, tbh, if i do that i'll prolly switch distros.
<holly_molly> yep vbox
<bazhang> holly_molly, whats the actual question
<ActionParsnip> tanath: do you use propritary video driver by any chace?
<home> ubuntu sucks, period.
<tanath> ActionParsnip, switched to one recommended by jockey after upgrade...
<ActionParsnip> tanath: why switch distro?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: thought so, uninstall the proprietary driver, reboot to the newest kernel then reinstall it
<tanath> ActionParsnip, fed up with ubuntu. poor design decisions, getting harder to customize, and i just lost a ton of settings it seems with this last upgrade
<_Marcus> tanath: What exactly are you using Ubuntu for right now?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, kernel 3 hard locks and doesn't boot. i did read somewhere that it may boot with acpi=off, so i can try that...
<ActionParsnip> tanath: xubuntu and lubuntu and kubuntu are the same easiness of customizability since about Lucid
<tanath> _Marcus, everything...
<tanath> ActionParsnip, yeah, i'm thinking arch
<_Marcus> tanath: Well with upgrades, comes change. It seems harder to change some settings but you just need to learn how to use it.
<nicofs> I just installed Lubuntu on a system running Xubuntu - after purging Xubuntu at startup I get "xsession: could not start xfce-session. loading default" (or similar) - so apparently LXDE is the default already. how do i configure my system to use the default by default?
<bazhang> _Marcus, thats not helpful
<ballboy909> is there a way on installing ubunto os on to a usb device
<_Marcus> tanath: You can always revert back to older version too. 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, and 11.10 is still supported
<orionsonofneptun> what to do now
<orionsonofneptun> did you get pastebin
<_Marcus> tanath: What don't you like about Ubuntu right now?
<bazhang> ballboy909, sure unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: log off, then select LXDE and log in. Te system will then remember the session
<tanath> _Marcus, it's not that. for instance you cannot uninstall both unity and bluetooth
<ballboy909> ta
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: yes, I gave the command to import the keys you missed
<orionsonofneptun> what is command
<tanath> _Marcus, got as much as i can removed, but now uninstalling one requires installation of the other. wtf
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: maverick is EOL next month
<holly_molly> buzzz why I need change mac adress
<ActionParsnip> (17:23:22) ActionParsnip: orionsonofneptun: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  40976EAF437D05B5
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: I already told you , as I said...
<bazhang> holly_molly, pardon?
<_Marcus> tanath: Wait, what are you uininstalling?
<_Marcus> tanath: And what does it want you to install
<holly_molly> about vbox
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: what is your issue?
<tanath> _Marcus, everything unity and everything bluetooth. i have no intention of using unity, and i don't have bluetooth...
<ronbeing> Hey all i need a little help reshelling jaunty.
<orionsonofneptun> ok then
<orionsonofneptun> what now
<tanath> _Marcus, if i try to remove one, it requires installation of the other
<bazhang> holly_molly, how does changing mac relate to vbox? or ubuntu
<_Marcus> tanath: Then go into the sofware center, remove Bluetooth. Then remove Unity.
<tanath> _Marcus, tried with aptitude and synaptic. i've had to finagle thigns before. no joy this time
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: try the software centre
<_Marcus> tanath: Are you going to use command line or another desktop envorinment?
<tanath> _Marcus, the 'unity' and 'bluetooth' packages can be removed, but not all the rest
<tanath> _Marcus, hm?
<mherweg> which filesystem is suggested for a server ? ext3 ext4 btrfs ?
<holly_molly> vbox
<ActionParsnip> mherweg: btrfs may help but I'd shoot for ext4 personally
<_Marcus> tanath: You want to get rid of Unity, so are you switching to command line or using another desktop besides Unity?
<holly_molly> as v mashine with ubuntu iguess
<orionsonofneptun> it says requires untrusted package bluefish bluefish-data bluefish-plugins libgucharmap7
<nishttal2> how can I tell which version of compiz I am running on my box?
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: ok but what is the issue?
<bazhang> holly_molly, yes. what is the question. please say it all on one line.
<tanath> _Marcus, i have xfce and gnome, and may install others...
<holly_molly> issue, sorry)
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: apt-cache policy compiz
<holly_molly> ?
<_Marcus> tanath: Then just uninstall Unity.
<tanath> _Marcus, icewm is alright, and nice and lightweight
<orionsonofneptun> and the reason i pm you actionparsnip is cause i dont know how to highlight you in channel
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: yes, what is your ubuntu under vbox issue?
<_Marcus> tanath: Any other applications left over, should need Unity. If there is no unity they are useless and will uninstall.
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: you just did it by typing my nick at the start of the line
<tanath> _Marcus, again, i've already uninstalled everythign unity i can and everything bluetooth i can. i can not completely get rid of both
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, ok it says Installed: 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9.2
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: there you go then :)
<orionsonofneptun> ok actionparsnip what do i do now
<_Marcus> tanath: I don't understand what you mean
<nishttal2> so my next question is can i install this version on Ubuntu 11.10... the default version on 11.10 is buggy!
<tanath> _Marcus, removing more packages of either requires MORE of the other
<holly_molly> in p11.10
<tanath> _Marcus, because it's weird and unexpected :P
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: try software centre....
<_Marcus> tanath: Are you attempting to remove them from software center, or with aptitude?
<holly_molly> in preference was change mac adress what it is and why I need it to be changed?
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: why do you need to change it?
<orionsonofneptun> it says requires untrusted package bluefish bluefish-data bluefish-plugins libgucharmap7
<tanath> _Marcus, aptitude and/or synaptic
<cautious911> hey guys
<cautious911> i need some help updating my system
<holly_molly> I dont know but pref can do it
<_Marcus> tanath: Well I don't see why uninstalling something requires something else :/
<cautious911> can someone pm me with some help with udpate by terminal
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: I believe you can change the mac address in the vbox config, rather than within ubuntu
<tanath> _Marcus, for instance, if i try to uninstall 'bluez' it wants to install 'unity' and everything that goes with it
<cautious911> ??\
<ActionParsnip> cautious911: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cautious911> i've already tried that
<ActionParsnip> cautious911: thats how it
<orionsonofneptun> actionparsnip did you get message?
<ActionParsnip> cautious911: thats how its done
<cautious911> i just cant find the gedit in the console
<tanath> _Marcus, exactly. it's silly
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: which message?
<orionsonofneptun> it says requires untrusted package bluefish bluefish-data bluefish-plugins libgucharmap7
<_Marcus> tanath: Use apt-get to uninstall it.
<orionsonofneptun> actionparsnip above
<_Marcus> tanath: I've never had it try to install something when uninstalling something.
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: ok then run:   sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated install bluefish bluefish-data bluefish-plugins libgucharmap7
<holly_molly> yes, but as vmashine connected by NAT change mac nothing change becouse host connected by another mac
<cautious911> its because im on 9.04
<tanath> _Marcus, exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> cautious911: yes, Jaunty has no more support. It is EOL
<_Marcus> tanath: Then I have no idea.
<cautious911> damn
<cautious911> isnt there a way i can change the names in gedit
<cautious911> and be able to update that way with out loosing the kernel
<orionsonofneptun> why is that what to do i want good software dangit why does everyone make me do thier work im so sick of that the software center should work dabgit
<tanath> _Marcus, http://pastebin.com/vkjuRmsb
<holly_molly> and that origin hosts mac appear in internet
<ActionParsnip> cautious911: I suggest you hang fire, Precise is released next month so you can use that and it willbe LTS (or if you are feeling brave, install the pre-release)
<holly_molly> but not vmashine
<orionsonofneptun> im not going to enter code that give me trash i dont want
<holly_molly> s
<dfaulkner> I need help choosing a virtual machine system to run multiple testing VM's; which channel's best to ask in?
<orionsonofneptun> they need to stop trying to use my system
<bazhang> dfaulkner, #vbox
<orionsonofneptun> they disabled my optical drive too
<cautious911> no no nho!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: you can make the vbox use a bridged connection and it will appear on your network like a regular physical pc
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, who is they
<orionsonofneptun> jerks leave me alone
<cautious911> i cant i need jaunty kernel!
<orionsonofneptun> stupid hacks
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, thats enough
<zykotick9> tanath: gnome-shell obviously requires bluez, why are you trying to remove it?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, an example of silliness and lack of customizability: http://pastebin.com/vkjuRmsb
<dfaulkner> bazhang, thanks. i'll try there.
<orionsonofneptun> that have to much ontrol over me
<tanath> zykotick9, i don't have bluetooth
<bazhang> !ot | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> tanath: so?  why are you removing it?
<tanath> zykotick9, and don't want unnecessary packages
<orionsonofneptun> i need real ubuntu help please
<holly_molly> yes thank you, but bridget?
<_Marcus> tanath: You removed Unity already, right?
<tanath> zykotick9, because i want to.
<holly_molly> can you explaine
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, then stop your current approach
<tanath> _Marcus, as much as possible
<orionsonofneptun> not some one on here telling me how to hurt myself more
<orionsonofneptun> please help
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, no one is doing that
<_Marcus> tanath: Try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<tanath> _Marcus, still some unity music & lense thingies
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: you haven't imported the key for one of your sources, what is your problem? calm down...
<tanath> _Marcus, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<_Marcus> tanath: :/
<orionsonofneptun> if thats the case i would be doing my own thing now  the key ?? please explain
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, you were told the answer twice now
<orionsonofneptun> im not comprehending it yet
<orionsonofneptun> somthing about key
<djalmafilho> Someone can help me to create a PHP .deb package on ubuntu 10.04  64bits to install in another same ubuntu machine ?
<tanath> zykotick9, and i'd be happy to remove gnome-shell to get rid of everything bluetooth, but i can't, because removing it requires isntallation of unity
<ActionParsnip> tanath: looks fine, you have updates to install as well as packages to remove as far as I can see from your paste
<tanath> ActionParsnip, it's not fine. problem is i can't remove everything unity & bluetooth
<zykotick9> tanath: you are fighting with meta-packages...
<Mkaysi> orionsonofneptun: What is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: when you add extra sources there is a key to authenticate the packages, its no bad thing that you don't have it but it makes software centre moan
<tanath> zykotick9, i'm fighting pointless dependencies
<ActionParsnip> tanath: then report a bug if you suspect one
<tanath> zykotick9, if there's a metapackage responsible that i'm missing, i'd like to know
<holly_molly> action bridget connection need to be setup?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, except i don't suspect a bug, i suspect poor design/decisions
<zykotick9> tanath: if you want a custom ubuntu, start with the mini iso and only install what you want (and avoid large meta-packages)
<holly_molly> and mac I need to reset myself?
<_Marcus> tanath: And that causes a bug.
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: its a setting in the virtualbox config (before you start the box itself)
<orionsonofneptun> im very frustrated ive got ubuntu 11.10 cd engeneered for me but i put it in optical drive and installit and it doesent work right its obviously not the ubuntu 11.10 ive got some one cheated me and im very angry about it and all the software i try to get is not what it used to be niether cause of spy hacks watching me
<bazhang> holly_molly, reset mac? why
<zykotick9> tanath: ubuntu uses some, overreaching, metapackages unfortunatly (makes things easier for most users)
<tanath> zykotick9, mm
<tanath> zykotick9, but increasingly it's harder to customize well
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: That made no sense. Breathe, type slowly and use punctuation
<orionsonofneptun> i cant do anything
<zykotick9> tanath: agreed
<ActionParsnip> tanath: try XFCE or kDE, very customizable. Gnome is not the only desktop
<holly_molly> action i need synonim to bridget connection...
<_Marcus> !mini | tanath, use this then
<ubottu> tanath, use this then: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tanath> zykotick9, i have a lot of packages i want installed where i don't even remember what they are... and couldn't remember them all again
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: it makes the network device appear on your network, like a new physical PC
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i use xfce
<holly_molly> action becouse if i use NAT it not happend?
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: vbox has its own virtual LAN address network. If you don't need it you can use your routers
<tanath> _Marcus, if i knew about that before i may have started with it, but it's too late now...
<orionsonofneptun> ive been robbed of only os cd i had a chance to use i will get revenge i assure you they stole my cd and gave me another to control me i need to get the right ubuntu cd im very angry how would you fell if they controled you
<ActionParsnip> orionsonofneptun: whom is controlling you exactly?
<pdtpatr1ck> Why does software center keeps refreshing? so if u have a drop down open, it will close it and u have to open it again
<cautious911> so i cant find any information on changing ubuntus gedit jaunty jackalope to karmic koala and updating that way
<_Marcus> tanath: It's never too late
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | cautious911
<ubottu> cautious911: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> cautious911: you can use the Karmic alternate CD and upgrade using that
<cautious911> grrrr
<cautious911> more downloading
<tanath> _Marcus, since i have no chance of remembering all the things i've installed, it kind of is. i've spent a long time getting things how i like...
<ActionParsnip> cautious911: you will then need to upgrade to Lucid, this will take a lot of data and a lot of time. If you clean install Oneiric you will have the latest stable release
<cautious911> okay
<tanath> _Marcus, at this point, i think the easiest way to get a setup i like will be starting with arch & xfce
<cautious911> do you think i can use the same jaunty kernel after update
<_Marcus> tanath: Okay then, pick one: Useless programs you dont need or full customization
<ActionParsnip> cautious911: or install the pre-release of Precise which is LTS, its Beta now but is released next month, depends how brave you are :)
<bazhang> cautious911, no
<_Marcus> tanath: Getting Arch is equal to getting the minimal installation
<cautious911> dang
<holly_molly> action how I can proved my vmashine is like phisically used?
<iceroot> cautious911: you can use the older kernel but why?
<cautious911> well because
<cautious911> i like how it is
<cautious911> lolz
<iceroot> cautious911: bad argument
<tanath> _Marcus, not quite
<cautious911> no no no
<iceroot> cautious911: sure
<djalmafilho> please help me with compilation and build .deb package  of PHP on ubuntu.
<_Marcus> tanath: You have to start over, without all the programs you have on right now.
<cautious911> i like this kernel
<holly_molly> baz sorry becouse i try new soft
<iceroot> cautious911: with root-exploits... great
<tanath> _Marcus, arch has differences, like good apps i like in repos already, and more up to date..
<n1x4> New whitehat forum up... Come join us www.hackslash.info
<cautious911> it has barely any restrictions plus im used to it
<_Marcus> tanath: Well then use Arch :L
<bazhang> n1x4, wrong channel for that
<_Marcus> tanath: Anyway, I got to go.
<iceroot> djalmafilho: why not using ubuntu from the repos?
<vit_o> I can't login with unity 3d because I disabled unity with ccsm, and now i'm not able to reset it. can someone help me?
<cautious911> okay well im going to review those links ^_^
<Escherial> does anyone happen to know why kate's menus shuffle around sometimes in ubuntu 11.10? my "File" menu is now on the righthand side, even though it started out on the left
<tanath> vit_o, log into another desktop and fire up ccsm and undo what you did?
<ActionParsnip> vit_o: try:  compiz -reset
<cautious911> i may do a upgrade to lts
<Neldogz> So i did something totally dumb and accidentally deleted 2 folders from the Terminal within Ubuntu 11.10.. Is there any way to recover these folders besides scapel or photorec?
<vit_o> tanath, ActionParsnip , already done. no results!
<tanath> ActionParsnip, there is no compiz -reset. you're prolly thinking compiz --replace
<holly_molly> how send direct messages?
<Neldogz> actually i dont even think scapel or photorec can recover folders only files =(
<ActionParsnip> tanath: yeah that double minus single minus stuff gets annoying
<bazhang> holly_molly, /msg nick hello    but ask first
<zykotick9> Neldogz: i doubt photorec can do anything with the "folder", files inside maybe.  i've never tried scapel.  good luck.
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: try foremost
<tanath> ActionParsnip, also the fact that it reloads compiz without resetting settings
<cautious911> oh i forgot to mention im on ubuntu netbook remix
<djalmafilho> iceroot: because I use ubuntu 10.04 server and I don't have the last php version on repo, and I would like build to update others servers with the same dist version
<cautious911> which most distros dont really support my netbook as well as 9.04
<bazhang> cautious911, and its not supported any longer
<cautious911> haha see what i mean thats the main reason for wanting this kernel
<vit_o> tanath, so you say that just replace it ?
<cautious911> because it knows my netbook
<trasp> anyone here that is familiar with configurating dovecot/postfix? I've run into a problem without a clear idea of what's wrong
<tanath> vit_o, yes, it replaces the existing window manager, even if that's compiz
<ActionParsnip> vit_o: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<tanath> vit_o, you can run it in the alt+f2 dialog
<iceroot> djalmafilho: and why you need the latest php version?
<holly_molly> baz when I need write to select person what I need /msg nick?/??
<iceroot> trasp: #postfix
<bazhang> holly_molly, support is in this channel, not via PM
<trasp> iceroot, aight :)
<vit_o> ActionParsnip, oneric
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip: will foremost recover the folder in its entireity?
<bazhang> holly_molly, and you have not asked a clear question her e yet
<ActionParsnip> vit_o: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html    shows how to reset compiz
<tanath> vit_o, there's a handy app called compiz-fusion that can do that for you too
<holly_molly> I see,
<Escherial> is there a better place to put unity's launcher bar? it's kind of annoying having it pop out of the left every time i reach to select a file in my IDE
<tanath> vit_o, sorry, fusion-icon
<djalmafilho> iceroot: to use with nginx and php-fom, and last bug fixes
<holly_molly> Action provided me about bridge connection
<holly_molly> vs NAT
<iceroot> djalmafilho: and the first ones are not working with the version from 10.04?
<tanath> vit_o, also links to ccsm
<bazhang> holly_molly, and you said you want to change mac address, but why
<ActionParsnip> holly_molly: ask in #vbox and they can tell you more
<holly_molly> I first time on iRC dear)
<holly_molly> #vbox ok
<holly_molly> thanks 2 buz and to Action
<cautious911> can anyone direct me how to install tar.gz files
<vit_o> ActionParsnip, i've already done that. just errors and warn. when the terminal runs it seems all ok, but if i restart nothing change and the problem is still there.
<djalmafilho> iceroot: yes, works, but not the last version 5.4
<trasp> iceroot,  I realized that this problem isn't strictly a postfix-problem,  so I suppose I'll have to knock my head to the wall some more ;)
<bazhang> cautious911, check th e eolupgrades link if you want support
<iceroot> djalmafilho: building php by hand is a bad idea because you dont get security updates
<stat1c_void> still need help with debugging zeitgeist (well, python really). I've built a non-stripped version of python-xapian, but python2.7-dbg still doesn't want to load _xapian.so: "undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4_64" - as I understand it means that _xapian.so is built against different Python.h or smth...
<vit_o> tanath, so you suggest to replace ccsm or install the other app?
<iceroot> trasp: without usefull details we cant help
<djalmafilho> iceroot: even download it direct from php.net ?
<iceroot> djalmafilho: you dont get security updates by the update manager
<zykotick9> Neldogz: problem is, directories/folders aren't real, they're just virtual markings to the filesystem, and you deleted those ;)  The files may physically be left on the filesystem, but the directory stuff is gone.
<Neldogz> zykotick9: thank you
<Neldogz> Does anyone have a copy of the /user/share/themes folder they can send me? If i restore that at least I could start fixing my system
<djalmafilho> iceroot: You think that I should use the version of php from repo ?
<iceroot> djalmafilho: yes
<iceroot> djalmafilho: always try to use software from the repos
<sipior> zykotick9: at the risk of appearing pedantic, it's important to note that a directory is just a file, not "virtual markings to the filesystem", and so can be recovered just as any other file (or not recovered, depending on the damage :-)
<djalmafilho> iceroot: but if my LTS version have five years, I will use the old version of PHP during this period.
<iceroot> djalmafilho: old = not bad, old = stable, old = fewer security issues
<iceroot> djalmafilho: i dont get why people always need the newest version
<zykotick9> sipior: are you aware of any method to recover the deleted "folder" file?  would be handy.  as a sidenote: i recently learned that not everything in unix is a file, sorta shattered my world view ;)
<zykotick9> sipior: i figured folders where file metadata?
<iceroot> zykotick9: what is not a file on unix?
<sipior> zykotick9: Plan9 is closer to the "everything a file" ideal.
<sipior> iceroot: network interfaces
<sipior> zykotick9: recovering the folder is just the same as recovering any other file, assuming you have the inode/vnode, etc.
<iceroot> crw-rw-rwT  1 root root 10, 200 Mär 14 00:07 tun
<iceroot> what is c and T?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: newer features to be taken advantage of etc
<llutz> iceroot: character device with sticky-bit set
<zykotick9> iceroot: ... i'm totally drawing a blank on what the example that i saw was... it was sorta obvious after i saw it too, wasn't nic that's for sure
<LucidGuy> Got me 3 older 1tb drives in a linux software raid5.  Thinking of purchasing an additional two 1tb drives and rebuild a new raid5 md device using the three old and two newer drives.  Should I be concerned that the new 2 drives will be newer models and by different manufacturers?
<sipior> LucidGuy: not really, unless the drives themselves are of poor quality, of course.
<pushpop> Hey yo, wierd issue suddly my home partition fills up
<pushpop> we are talking gigabyptes in the matter for a few minutes
<LucidGuy> sipior, thats what I was thinking.
<zykotick9> pushpop: what's taking up the space?  from ~ try "du -sh *" to get an idea
<ubuntu__> ragazzi ho un problema grave
<trasp> iceroot, well.. All I really can say is that I can send mails locally and they reach my Maildir-folder when I telnet smtp at localhost:25, but I can't get them from the internet as it seems, and dovecot doesn't show up in "sudo ps -a | grep dovecot" even though I don't get any errormessages when starting the service
<ubuntu__> sono andato ad istallare ubuntui
<ubuntu__> e al riavvio mi esce no partition detect
<pushpop> zykes-:  like a du -sh /home/user ?
<pushpop> zykotick9: :  like a du -sh /home/user ?
<iceroot> trasp: you are starting it with service oder /etc/init.d/?
<lapion> perfavore hable englesi
<trasp> iceroot, tried both :/
<zykotick9> pushpop: sure, if your user is called "user" ;)
<pushpop> =P
<iceroot> llutz: thanks for the info, never heard of character devices
<llutz> iceroot: http://bashshell.net/file-permissions-and-attributes/understanding-linux-file-types/
<pushpop> zykotick9: its taking a while
<trasp> it warns me when I try init.d, so I tried service, same prob
<llutz> trasp: grep log_path /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<zykotick9> pushpop: actually NO.  that doesn't work nearly as well!  "cd ~" then run the command - so you can see what folder in your home dir is hogging space
<trasp> llutz, all commented out
<trasp> Suppose I'll uncomment it?
<iceroot> llutz: usefull link, thanks
<llutz> trasp: to get logs, yes. logs are evident to track down issues
<Tiktalik> Hello. I'm running Xubuntu 11.10 and when I try to open alsamixer, I get the following error: "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory"
<trasp> LL2|Android, (;
<cautious911> hey where can i get the alternate cd
<iceroot> !alternate | cautious911
<ubottu> cautious911: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<cautious911> thanks
<iceroot> !download | cautious911
<ubottu> cautious911: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cautious911> thanks
<pushpop> zykotick9: ok
<pushpop> zykotick9: it finished and just went to the next line with no info displaying
<ubuntu__> guy, i have a big problem, after thae i installated ubuntu, when i restart my pc, it show me : no partition detected
<zykotick9> pushpop: "du -sh *" was the command?
<trasp> llutz, Okay, so what am I looking for?
<pushpop> yes
<llutz> trasp: errors?
<asko_> bonjour jai un probleme avec mon hdd sata
<zykotick9> pushpop: pwd
<trasp> I suspect this to be a configuration error...
<pushpop> /home/marc
<cautious911> iceroot: would i be able to install those on top of my distro now?
<zykotick9> pushpop: and if you "ls" do you see anything?
<cautious911> iceroot: im trying to avoid a fresh install
<dazzel> is there an irc channel for luks and cryptsetup questions?
<pushpop> yeap
<zykotick9> pushpop: "du -h"
<iceroot> cautious911: install what?
<cautious911> iceroot: like i said im on netbook so i need netbook ubuntu this last distro is 10.4
<Tiktalik> ..nevermind, it appears my soundcard has spontaneously stopped working.
<trasp> Hm, no log shows up, seems like dovecot isn't starting at all even though I get a pid?
<ubuntu__> who help me?
<Tiktalik> this is not an ubuntu problem.
<Tiktalik> carry on
<pushpop> zykotick9:  alot of stuff
<pushpop> heh
<llutz> trasp: /usr/sbin/dovecot -n
<iceroot> cautious911: netbook remix is called unity now
<zykotick9> pushpop: the number at the very end is the size of your folder
<cautious911> unity?
<zykotick9> pushpop: du -sh would be humanreadable
<trasp> llutz, wow! Here's the errors ^
<lapion> cautious911, you can only upgrade to 10.4-> 12.4 the coming month
<trasp> ^^
<cautious911> can i get that at pendrive linux
<iceroot> cautious911: default deskton since 11.10!?
<cautious911> damn
<trasp> now I can fix stuff atleast
<trasp> thanks
<pushpop> zykotick9: I have other disks mount to directories in home
<pushpop> so not accurate
<pushpop> hehe
<cautious911> iceroot: linux unity
<lapion> cautious911, 10.4 == lts and 12.4 == lts, upgrade from lts to lts is possible\
<iceroot> !unity | cautious911
<ubottu> cautious911: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<cautious911> oooooo
<zykotick9> pushpop: i see...  ummmm... sorry i gots nothin'
<iceroot> cautious911: its something like the old netbook remix
<lapion> cautious911, 12.4 is out this April
<tanath> can someone explain this? http://postimage.org/image/e2ro5nbnr/ i just got the current kernel to boot in oneiric and when i logged in i got that popup.
<cautious911> i understand bots!
<lapion> cautious911, most of us are not bots
<cautious911> rofl
<cautious911> i just tried to tab your name
<cautious911> i gotta switch to win7
<new_ubuntu> help me, when i restart my pc, it show me : no partition detected
<pushpop> How do you clear .xsession-errors
<tanath> it looks like it's saying it wants to move ~ to ~/Music ...
<dazzel> pushpop, rm .xession-errors
<dazzel> pushpop, or echo "" > .xsession-errors
<lapion> cautious911, you have a nettop with 10.4 installed ?
<lapion> cautious911, if you wait till april you can upgrade it to the newest nettop version of ubuntu 12.4
<djalmafilho> iceroot: When there are updates of php package on ubuntu 10.04 for example, they are only security  fixes or also bug  fixes ?
<lapion> cautious911,  without an installation media, just over the internet
<new_ubuntu>  help me, when i restart my pc, it show me : no partition detected
<llutz> pushpop: "> ~/.xsession-errors"
<pushpop> got it thx
<BillyIsBack> hi guys
<BillyIsBack> 1st, why can I not see the list of contacts on the right side of the window???
<BillyIsBack> i am using empathy
<zykotick9> llutz: omg, that's cool.  Thanks I've never seen that before.
<tanath> can someone explain this? http://postimage.org/image/e2ro5nbnr/ i just got the current kernel to boot in oneiric and when i logged in i got that popup. be nice to have some context. it looks like it's saying it wants to move ~ to ~/Music ... o_O
<lapion> tanath, well you should be over in #ubuntu+1
<lapion> oops sorry.. you are talking about oneiric
<tanath> lapion, yes, lol
<tanath> lapion, i held off on upgrading for a while...
<lapion> strange situation however I've had worse
<escott> tanath, you user-dirs.dirs file is non-standard it just wants to know if it should replace your user-dirs.dirs with a standard form of the file
<tanath> lapion, thing is, i don't know why language 'changed' or what exactly it wants to do
<tanath> escott, that's not even close to what it looks like it wants to do o_O
<escott> tanath, if you like your .config/user-dirs.dirs the way it is simply say don't ask again
<lapion> I am still on 11.04.. holding off hoping shuttleworth changes his mind about unity, or changes unity to something with a bit of a menu
<escott> tanath, it says very clearly that existing content will not be moved
<BillyIsBack> :-S
<tanath> escott, i ended up saying leave them and didn't check don't ask again, since i didn't know what it wanted and no one was answering
<Chartreuse> ver irc.rizon.net
<tanath> escott, that's about the only thing it's clear about
<tanath> escott, i had no idea what it was or why it popped up
<BillyIsBack> ah AH!
<BillyIsBack> Empathy is retar ded sometimes
<tanath> escott, so... if i don't know the answer?
<BillyIsBack> ok question. How to i get flash player installed on wine
<escott> tanath, just look at .config/user-dirs.dirs if you like it as is then say "don't ask again and no" if you want a standard config with a Music folder in ~ then say yes (or modify your user-dirs.dirs directly) and then move any content you need to move to the new location
<BillyIsBack> it gives me the famous sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/billy/.cache/winetricks/flash/install_flash_player_ax.exe and try again.
<tanath> BillyIsBack, 'winetricks flash' should do it
<lapion> escott, if you check out the screenshot tanath made you would see that the system wants to move the files in ~/ to ~/Music
<boo__> hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.04 to a usb drive, and just booted from it, but I'm having an error with my casper-rw filesystem.  whenever i click on it, it says "Cannot find /cow"
<boo__> and it's sorta hard to use ubuntu without a filesystem =/
<escott> tanath, it popped up because you don't have a ~/Music folder and it is expecting you to have one, so it says "maybe you changed your native language and the folder /home/tanath/Música should be renamed" but in your case you just have ~/ instead of ~/some_i18n_of_Music
<tanath> lapion, it says contents won't be moved
<lapion> boo__, you have a live system not an install on the usb stick
<tanath> lapion, is certainly unclear though
<tanath> escott, i do have a Music folder
<boo__> lapion: but when I used the usb-stick install tool it asked if I wanted to create a partition to store my files, and I created one
<lapion> boo__, it's stil a live system and not an install
<escott> tanath, but your .config/user-dirs.dirs is not pointing at it. its pointing at ~. just look at user-dirs.dirs and it should make some more sense
<tanath> escott, it's just that i kept having permissions issues with it, so i had to make it elsewhere and make ~/Music link to it
<lapion> you have to bot from the media and then install to the usb stick
<lapion> boo__, you have to bot from the media and then install to the usb stick
<escott> tanath, yes but user-dirs.dirs does not indicate that music files should be put in ~/Music it indicates they go in ~. its asking you if that is what you want
<tanath> escott, what would have caused that change? it was fine before
<lapion> boo__, bot=boot
<tanath> escott, you're right though. music path was changed in .config/user-dirs.dirs to ~ for some reason
<escott> tanath, it may not have been correct before, something else may have triggered it to check that the dirs match the language and in doing so its flagging the directory. just figure out how you want it to be configured and configure it as such in user-dirs.dirs
<tanath> escott, yeah, i edited the file back to ~/Music. just wish i knew what happened
<tanath> escott, ty though
<escott> tanath, maybe you logged in one time without a ~/Music and instead of creating on (or maybe b/c it tried to create one and failed) it had to fallback to updating user-dirs.dirs to point to ~ who knows
<tanath> escott, it points to music on another partition. may have been unmounted at some point
<Escherial> hey, does anyone happen to know how to disable the icon of text files from becoming a summary of the text?
<escott> tanath, you might want to file a bug on the pop-up it is rather confusing and none of the actions make much sense. why would i want to rename the file but NOT move the content?
<Fyodorovna> I have a ubuntu host and guest (virtualbox) and have forgotten the guest setup for a shared file with the host. I have it setup in settings at this point.
<Fyodorovna> ah except that the guest is precise Doh wrong channel.
<escott> Escherial, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1220376 keep in mind you might need to use dconf instead of gconf
<OOi> can somebody please help me?
<kfizz> Two Ubuntu computers: server and client. I've set up server to share a few dirs (smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/hVRfG7zU) I've added the user kyle to the samba users and created a password, however when I try to access archive2 from the client computer, it won't accept the samba password for kyle on the server. Anyone notice anything wrong in the smb.conf?
<hear_no> ask away 00i
<tandoliga> hate when this happends, just installed ubuntu completely removed windows. Now I get some work where I got to heavily edit documents and images :(
<Escherial> escott: beautiful, thank you; who'd have thought to look in nautilus' preferences? :3
<escott> tandoliga, gimp? imagemagick?
<tandoliga> tried gthumb but I dont see options like cut etc
<escott> Escherial, can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not
<Escherial> escott: ah, sorry, i'm not...well, if i am, i'm being self-deprecatory
<OOi> why can't I update flash player for Google Chrome??? D:
<Escherial> escott: i do appreciate the help
<Escherial> i was more irritated at myself for not thinking to look in the obvious place, i suppose
<escott> Escherial, nautilus is the name of the filemanager and it draws the icons on the desktop anything related to that check nautilus first
<Escherial> escott: got it, makes sense. on a related note, kate prompts me to find an application when i try to invoke "open in file manager" on an item in the document browser...is there an executable for nautilus somewhere that i could point kate at, and if so where?
<escott> tandoliga, the gimp will definitely have what you want, but some of the other image viewers will have some limited capabilities
<Escherial> it'd be nice to be able to open folders in nautilus from kate
<Escherial> never mind, whereis answered my question
<escott> Escherial, kate is the kde editor and would expect to use the kde filemanager konqueror. if you are using unity/gnome try using gedit for a more consistent experience
<jeek> What's the package the contains the posix4 library?
<jeek> err, that contains, rather
<WilsonBradley> can anyone help me remove speech_dispatch from Ubuntu? It has speakup & speakup_soft dependancies..
<WilsonBradley> _  It's giving me errors and ubuntu wont boot now :-(
<megalomix> hello everybody
<megalomix> i don't know why my ubuntu is slooow
<megalomix> how can i check what is the problem?
<escott> WilsonBradley, boot to recovery and then remove those with sudo apt-get remove package_name
<WilsonBradley> Recovery wouldn't boot.
<WilsonBradley> Im in now .. let me try that command
<escott> WilsonBradley, then boot a livecd and chroot in to remove it
<snakeyyys> hey anyone around can give me a hand with forcing a user to only be allowed to rsync stuff down to his machine
<escott> snakeyyys, over what protocol
<megalomix> ??
<WilsonBradley> root@Asus-Ubuntu:/home/wilson# sudo apt-get remove speech_dispatch
<WilsonBradley> Reading package lists... Done
<WilsonBradley> Building dependency tree
<WilsonBradley> Reading state information... Done
<WilsonBradley> E: Unable to locate package speech_dispatch
<FloodBot1> WilsonBradley: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snakeyyys> I have setup in the authorized keys: command="rsync --server bla bla" {pub key} and when i run rsync from remote mahcine it works fine but ssh -v {host} says no auths methods left to try
<escott> WilsonBradley, try speech-dispatcher
<snakeyyys> escott over ssh?
<WilsonBradley> root@Asus-Ubuntu:/home/wilson# sudo apt-get remove speech_dispatcher
<WilsonBradley> Reading package lists... Done
<WilsonBradley> Building dependency tree
<WilsonBradley> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> WilsonBradley: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WilsonBradley> sorry
<escott> snakeyyys, without knowing the bla bla i cant say what is happening but you probably want to configure the ssh server to only allow them to execute the rsync process
<snakeyyys> command="rsync --server --sender -avz . /home/path/to/backup"
<snakeyyys> escott that's the command I have
<alsasounda> is SS--uominen a nazi?
<snakeyyys> escott, in the auth.log I can see "Invalid user"
<escott> snakeyyys, im not familiar with these --server --sender args, but you might look at the example "rrsync" script
<snakeyyys> ok thanks anyways will take a look at that rrsync, anyone else in here that could shed some light?
<danpsy> How can I revert back from the proprietary nvidia driver to the nouveau driver?  After installing the properitary driver, my resolution is massive and most things appear off screen now.
<escott> snakeyyys, it looks like all you need to do is unpack rrsync into /usr/local/bin and then "The client uses "rsync -av -e ssh src/ server:dir/", and sshd on the server executes this program when .ssh/authorized_keys has 'command="..."'.
<bwlang> i'm testing out 12.04... i get stuck during boot at init-bottom ... done  - ctrl-c does nothing, no virtual terminals, etc.  Any clues?
<szal> bwlang: #ubuntu+1 please
<bwlang> szal: ah didn't see it at the top ... thanks
<snakeyyys> escott, :) cool
<megalomix> is it possible to use ATI card without problem in linux?
<ratcheer> megalomix: Yes, sometimes.
<snakeyyys> escott have you got a link to it, found a ruby script but not sure if its the one you're referring to
<megalomix> ratcheer, i tried official drviers and ubuntu rivers.....but the system goes slow after i change of the card
<escott> snakeyyys, less `locate rrsync.gz` and the usage is about 20 lines down into the script
<snakeyyys> escott, great thanks!
<ratcheer> megalomix: Which official driver? Which Ubuntu? Which desktop environment?
<korben> hello ppl
<korben> i have an issue on an update of the midori package, can someone help me?
<donsd> I can play an MP3 file with mplayer dir/title, but it plays in background. I would like to use command line to control. e.g. exit/pause.
<megalomix> ratcheer, i download them from AMD website.... i have: sapphire hd 4870
<megalomix> ubuntu 11.04
<ratcheer> megalomix: Also, do you have ccsm installed?
<megalomix> gnome
<megalomix> ccsm ? hmmm no
<megalomix> what is?
<megalomix> ooh sorry
<megalomix> compiz
<megalomix> yes i have it
<megalomix> it waste around 5-10% of CPU
<nagarjuna> Hi how can i install fs-icons in ubuntu
<escott> megalomix, downloading from ati is discouraged as you need to maintain kernel/driver compatibility and make sure your initrd is properly updated. apt  will manage those for you if you install through jockey
<ratcheer> You could try installing package compizconfig-settings-manager. Then run it, and use it to unset Sync to Vblank OpenGL option. That helps a lot of people's performance.
<nagarjuna> Hi how can i install fs-icons in ubuntu
<bigio> !lista
<ubottu> bigio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Snicers-Work> why do groups of users usually only have 5 permissions in FTP servers instead of 7 like the owner (755 vs 775)?
<llutz> Snicers-Work: default umask = 0022. thats why
<korben> can somebody please help me with an update issue here?
<Snicers-Work> I understand the technical reason, but what good is that? I have the issue where users can't upload then.
<escott> Snicers-Work, because you dont want them to be able to write to the file unless they own it
<st1> if I click the tiny triangle to expand folder in list view, and hold mouse pointer still, I can't click to collapse that folder, if I move 1px, then click works, is this controlled by nautilus or something else
<Guest7887> what irc client do use under unity?
<Snicers-Work> what about communal folders where a group of people need to uplaod to?
<escott> Snicers-Work, then change it as you like
<Snicers-Work> ok, but it is not bad practice to have a group set to 7 if you trust them all with adding and deleting files?
<kfizz> Two Ubuntu computers: server and client. I've set up server to share a few dirs (smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/hVRfG7zU) I've added the user kyle to the samba users and created a password, however when I try to access archive2 from the client computer, it won't accept the samba password for kyle on the server. Anyone notice anything wrong in the smb.conf?
<escott> Snicers-Work, even users you trust might inadvertently stomp on each others files without realizing it. A download b downloads A uploads modified B uploads modified
<nagarjuna> hi can some one tell me how to install hud in ubuntu 11.10
<Snicers-Work> I am in a server environment with backups and geeks. We constantly need to edit each others files.
<ehsansn> Hi when Ubuntu fails connecting to a PPTP VPN it just says that the connection was failed , is there any way to findout the reason?like the username and password were wrong or ...
<klmmlk> ehsansn, syslog can explain that to you ? take a look at /var/log/
<escott> Snicers-Work, its up to you to configure how you want, but eventually it happens that someone overwrites someones change unless there is something to serialize that control. you might consider using a vcs instead of just trusting it all to ftp
<nagarjuna> hi can some one tell me how to install hud in ubuntu 11.10
<ballboy909> is there a user manual for #ubunto
<escott> !manual | ballboy909
<ubottu> ballboy909: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Snicers-Work> Yeah, looking to implement GIT later this year.
<ballboy909> thanks ubttu
<MonkeyDust> yo jurgentje
<Snicers-Work> Is there a way to set the default group of a folder without GID or ACL?
<llutz> Snicers-Work: chmod g+s dir
<Snicers-Work> k
<nagarjuna> some one tell me how to install hud in ubuntu 11.10
<escott> Snicers-Work, there are lots of reasons to not use ftp especially if you plan to switch to something else later on
<syral> :| u guys talk about lot of things i dont get
<syral> but i have some Q to ask
<Snicers-Work> Death to FTP I say.
<escott> Snicers-Work, you probably want to be using ssh in some fashion so just teach people scp. its easier to use than ftp anyways
<yairgo> If I run gnome-terminal it immediately closes.  I came across this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684949 and using Alt+F2 got gnome-terminal to run with SHELL=/bin/sh but I can't get the terminal shortcut from applications -> accessories -> terminal to work.  inside of my /bin/sh shell if I type bash the output is Segmentation Fault, can anyone help?
<ehsansn> thankyou syslog did say the reason although I didn't understand much from it
<BillyIsBack> Sorry guys i was afk
<jurgentje> yo MonkeyDust
<Octobyte> syral, ask away
<Snicers-Work> SCP is all CLI right?
<escott> Snicers-Work, im sure there are guis you can just use sshfs
<syral> ive installed gnome tweak, gnome user extention and som of extention as well
<unop> Snicers-Work, it's a protocol -- not necessarily all a CLI interface
<llutz> Snicers-Work: there's sftp too, lots of GUIs for this
<syral> the most feutured extention is gnome app menu
<avaneesh> hello
<Snicers-Work> k
<ratcheer> I have used scp with a gui, before.
<syral> evin if i enabled it
<escott> Snicers-Work, you might want to enable persistent ssh connections and auth keys as well
<syral> it doesnt work
<avaneesh> I wanted to ask if there is a channel for UBUNTU REMASTERING, or should I ask my doubts here?
<syral> ive installed gnome tweak, gnome user extention and som of extention as well
<syral> the most feutured extention is gnome app menu
<syral> it doesnt work
<syral> evin if i enabled it
<FloodBot1> syral: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avaneesh> I wanted to ask if there is a channel for UBUNTU REMASTERING, or should I ask my doubts here?
<escott> Snicers-Work, http://blogs.perl.org/users/smylers/2011/08/ssh-productivity-tips.html
<syral> ok
<yairgo> nevermind, I got it figured out.
<BillyIsBack> So i have this problem : when I try to install flash 10 it gives me a "sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/billy/.cache/winetricks/flash/install_flash_player_ax.exe and try again." message
<Snicers-Work> Thank you all.
<escott> BillyIsBack, and did you do what it told you to do?
<BillyIsBack> could you please retype it i was afk sorrryyyyy
<BillyIsBack> (I just scrolled up and was not able to find it
<BillyIsBack> )
<avaneesh> I wanted to ask if there is a channel for UBUNTU REMASTERING, or should I ask my doubts here?
<escott> BillyIsBack, your message to us includes instructions that you are to follow. have you done so
<escott> !alis | avaneesh i've never heard of one
<ubottu> avaneesh i've never heard of one: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<esuave> would this work? alias find_file= find . -name "*$VAR*" -print
<syral> Ive installed gnome shell, user shell extention, extention and gnome tweak
<syral> some of them doesnt work,,, like gnome application menu... do u know what to do?
<escott> esuave, that needs to be a function and you have some unicode in there
<avaneesh> ubouttu: the thing is I am busy remastering Ubuntu 10.10 and I need to update the plymouth theme. needed a little help
<esuave> escott: so what would be the correct way? if you dont mind
<SlimG_> What do I do when libreoffice writer is still running after "kill -9 <pid>"?
<WilsonBradley> How do I kill ?  Ubuntu:/boot/grub$ rmmod speakup_soft , ERROR: Module speakup_soft is in use
<BillyIsBack> esuave: I dont know what it means
<syral> was my question too silly to ask?
<escott> esuave, an alias doesn't take arguments but you can define a bash function and then use the arguments in it
<BillyIsBack> escott: Hey I do not know what it means
<esuave> escott: ahh ok i see what your saying.. thank you
<avaneesh> @escott - you know how to update alternatives in chroot?
<escott> avaneesh, the same way you would do it as if you were logged in
<escott> BillyIsBack,  Rename /home/billy/.cache/winetricks/flash/install_flash_player_ax.exe and try again.
<escott> esuave, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_11_02.html
<avaneesh> nope, the thing is initrd.lz is in the iso, so that never gets updated when I update-initramfs
<BillyIsBack> escott: it says rename but what name should i rename it to?
<escott> BillyIsBack, whatever you want you could also remove it
<esuave> escott: ahh much appreciated! thanks
<avaneesh> when I make changes to default.plymouth and update initramfs that happens only for the system, but the ISO's initrd.lz which is in /casper/ doesnt get updated, hence the default plymouth is shown
<BillyIsBack> escott: I did delete the entire folder and even tried to replace the file with a newer version by modifying the name but it still gives me this error.
<flybyray> where is the bug report for dpi / scaling ? in lucid lynx i can set up proper dpi resolution for my monitor, and this setting is recognized for example by evince to display letter/A4 in native size at 100% . i cant set this with newer ubuntu versions anymore. :( really anoying!
<escott> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<escott> avaneesh, i don't know much about what you are doing so i can only refer you to the above links
<avaneesh> I have been through those links :(
<syral> whom can i ask about gnome shell issues?
<avaneesh> sigh, its ok will figure something out, thank you anyway
<escott> BillyIsBack, then the file that is being downloaded is not the same as the file that ppa expects. perhaps adobe updated the file and the ppa has not been updated to reflect this
<madero> ciao
<BillyIsBack> hmm,, how to i update the ppa of winetricks then?
<madero> !list
<ubottu> madero: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<syral> just tell me if u cant answer or busy right now i can comeback later, just tell
<ubuntu> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<llutz> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<syral> whom can i ask about gnome shell issues? shall i wait or leave?
<escott> !ask | syral
<ubottu> syral: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BillyIsBack> I have launch the updates manager and it does not have anything new
<syral> ok ill do now@ ubuntu
<syral> Ive installed gnome shell, user shell extention, extention and gnome tweak
<syral> some of them doesnt work,,, like gnome application menu... do u know what to do?
<BillyIsBack> escott:  I have launch the updates manager and it does not have anything new
<BillyIsBack> *launched
<escott> BillyIsBack, ppa's have issues. if you are using a ppa then you have to deal with some issues
<escott> BillyIsBack, if you think the file you are downloading is the correct version and you want to override the sha1sum check you can compute your own sha1 with sha1sum filename and put that into the manifest for your winetricks
<BillyIsBack> Well, what's happening is that the file that winetricks itself is downloading does not seem to be the right version. If what you said is the right answer, then could you please show me how to do that?
<BillyIsBack> escott:  Well, what's happening is that the file that winetricks itself is downloading does not seem to be the right version. If what you said is the right answer, then could you please show me how to do that?
<BillyIsBack> (sorry i keep forgetting)
<ActionParsnip> syral: is it the same as a new user?
<escott> BillyIsBack, run "sha1sum /home/billy/.cache/winetricks/flash/install_flash_player_ax.exe" and then open up the winetricks script and replace the current sha1sum with the what sha1sum outputs
<syral> action :  mean the shell ? yes
<syral> the same
<Escherial> so, out of curiosity, why are the gimp's open/save dialogs always slightly wider than the screen
<ActionParsnip> syral: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Escherial> it's pretty annoying having to resize them every single time i open or save something, especially when the resize handle region is so small
<BillyIsBack> escott: and where to I find the winetricks scripts? Thanks again fr your help!
<escott> BillyIsBack, the script you are running
<syral> oneiric
<syral> action: oneirec
<bardh> exit
<syral> action: oneirec, ive installed gnome package to have gnome shell ofcourse and its very brilliant and then did as instruction to have app menu, didnt work
<carli2> hi
<ActionParsnip> syral: try pressing tab after you type 'action' ;)
<syral> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> syral: all I can suggest is you report a bug
<syral> ActionParsnip, thanks
<carli2> how can I automatically mount every removable device that is plugged into my computer?
<Zaitzev> hey, I was doing an apt-get update, and got the results "libnautilus-extension1 nautilus nautilus-data", but also the errors "Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" and "Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/" - what do I need to do?
<ActionParsnip> carli2: it should automount, did you safetly eject the device last time youremoved it, or did you just rip it out?
<Zaitzev> I meant apt-get upgrade.
<BillyIsBack> escott: let me try out these things and let you know how it goese
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: are you running updates, or do you have software centre open etc?
<Zaitzev> no
<escott> carli2, something like? udisks --enumerate | xargs -0 udisks --eject
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Zaitzev
<ubottu> Zaitzev: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<carli2> ActionParsnip: I don't have a graphical shell installed, the gadget should be automated
<carli2> with removable device i mean usb flash drives.
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: I'll try that and come back to you, thanks
<ActionParsnip> carli2: but did you safetly remove it last time you used it?
<carli2> ActionParsnip: as i said, i dont have nautilus installed, and I dont want to install nautilus
<ActionParsnip> carli2: I never mentioned nautilus....
<carli2> ActionParsnip: and /dev/sdb is there and ok. when i manually mount it, it works
<dr3mro> hello , i need to make ubuntu run a script after i plug in my usb modem ... how to make that happen ?
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: I did the above, and tried apt-get upgrade again. Same errors appear
<carli2> ActionParsnip: but i want it automated
<ActionParsnip> carli2: did you safe remove it / eject the device before you pulled it out last time it was in a system
<Zaitzev> so there's an update for Nautilus it won't let me install, that's kinda funny..
<syral> all guys, is there any way to learn linux developing  ? u guys are awesome
<carli2> the problem with automount is that I dont know how to use wildcards
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: can you give the output of the command ubottu gave please, you can use http://pastie.org
<Zaitzev> It didn't give ANY output
<ActionParsnip> carli2: can you kindly answer my perfectly reasonable question please....
<carli2> ActionParsnip: yes godammed, I'm not talking about ejecting something, I want a simple package that contains udev rules that mounts a file system into /media
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: ok if you run:  ps -ef | egrep 'dpkg|apt' | grep -v grep      is there any output?
<Zaitzev> one sec
<ActionParsnip> carli2: it flushes the caches and is quite relevant to the situation
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: "egrep: dpkg|apt: No such file or directory"
<carli2> ActionParsnip: why? there are no udev rules that do anything
<ActionParsnip> carli2: if you add an entry in /etc/fstab   it will be used, or you can use a udev rule
<escott> dr3mro, you'll probably need to write some udev rules check /etc/udev/rules for examples
<dr3mro_> hello how to make ubuntu run a bash script after i plug in any hardware for example usb modem /
<carli2> ActionParsnip: removable devices are removable. I need a set of udev rules. but are there udev rules I can use? (or do I have to write my own?)
<llutz> dr3mro_: create a custom udev-rule for this
<hydrox24> carli2: you might have to look at udev
<ActionParsnip> carli2: you'll probably have to due to no gvfs,it may be installable in CLI, without desktop UI
<dr3mro_> escott, llutz can you help me .. !!
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: I just ran the command and it worked. Are you copying and pasting it?
<Zaitzev> yes
<carli2> ActionParsnip: yes, gvfs is installable. does it add udev rules?
<llutz> dr3mro_: to get an idea thow that works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<ActionParsnip> carli2: it will watch for new devices etc, should make things nicer
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: ok try:     ps -ef | grep dpkg; ps -ef | grep apt
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: any output ?
<Zaitzev> lol
<Zaitzev> only some error about wrong flag or whatever
<Zaitzev> let me paste you the output
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: cool
<Zaitzev> http://pastie.org/3603544
<hydrox24> carli2: http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<llutz> ActionParsnip: hint: pgrep 'apt|dpkg'
<syral> ActionParsnip, thanks ive installed the extention from offecial gnome shell extention home page
<syral> it works
<ActionParsnip> llutz: egrep works here but cool
<ActionParsnip> syral: nice
<dr3mro_> escott, llutz will udev rules run the bash script ?
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: try with pgrep instead
<syral> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/ just prissed on and it worked immediatly
<Zaitzev> wait a minute
<llutz> dr3mro_: yes, use the RUN+="sh yourscript"
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: I ran the command using root user
<Zaitzev> got some output now
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: ok, what you got?
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip http://pastie.org/3603555
<nox-Hand> Hey guys
<Zaitzev> hm, mailutils? I can't remember that..
<wdd> ##subreddit FTW
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: try:   sudo kill 24018
<Zaitzev> i did already ;)
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: and is it gone?
<syral> how can i reenable plymouth boot screen after i foolishly disable it? any idea?
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: About that non-working output earlier, I bet it has to do with the .bashrc..
<ActionParsnip> syral: how did you disable it?
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: and yes it's gone, I'll try an update now and see if it helps
<nox-Hand> I changed my login manager from LightDM to GDM, but now no manager boots up. Unfortunately, I am on a tablet with no method for external keyboard except bluetooth, and I am not aware of a way to pair a bluetooth keyboard without the X-based config. Now it does not boot up any window manager at boot.
<Zaitzev> there we go
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: thanks a bunch :)
<syral> i wrote sudo plymouth.config.disabled
<nox-Hand> I can mount the file system remotely, and edit files there. What might I edit to make it boot up lightdm again at boot (as it allows me to add a soft keyboard)
<nox-Hand> tty1 is not handy for a touchscreen with no keyboard :)
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: nice, yeah that process was locking the packages as only ONE process can access the packages
<syral> ActionParsnip, i wrote sudo plymouth.config.disabled
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: Got an error installing tho :P
<[]tsukasa[]> i'm mounting a nas drive in fstab, not sure if this is the issue but I have it mapped to a folder via cifs and can't seem to change file owner away from root. I'm I missing a trick?
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/3603572 hehe
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: then there are still apt-get or dpkg processes running
<nox-Hand> I guess the question is, when I do a dpkg-reconigure gdm and change my default login manager frorom lightdm to gdm, and that doesn't work at boot (but starting from a terminal (sudo gdm) does) ... what file do I edit to toggle it back to how it was?
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: if you look at the process-list, wouldn't the two dpkg-preconfigure --apt.. be the culprits?
<ActionParsnip> []tsukasa[]: add extra options to the mount
<hydrox24> tsaknorris: can you paste your fstab options here? also make sure that the empty folder it is going to be mounted in has the correct permissions.
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: anything like that needs killing
<nox-Hand> Without it I am facing a reinstlal, which is quite a bother on the hacked tablet :P
<hydrox24> []tsukasa[]: can you paste your fstab options here? also make sure that the empty folder it is going to be mounted in has the correct permissions.
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: I then recommend you run:  sudo apt-get -f install   so you know all is ok
<ActionParsnip> nox-Hand: if you install gdm, doesn't it set itself as the default?
<Zaitzev> there we go, it went through fine now, thanks again ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: np man. That's why I asked the first question I hit you with :)
<[]tsukasa[]> hydrox24: i'm just using //ipaddress/sharename /svn cifs username=name,password=password 0 0
<Zaitzev> :]
<nox-Hand> ActionParsnip: I gather it does. The issue is that now it boots nothing at bootup (not sure why) and just starting gdm manually was fine up until now. Then I got in the pickle that my bluetooth device reset (out of power) so networkmanager needs a new keyboard paired
<nox-Hand> ActionParsnip: And since I have *no* keyboard on the touchscreen tablet, I can't even log in to the tty1 it boots up with.
<MarKsaitis> hey. on a fresh ubuntu server precise, what is the cmd to setup sshd? any quick wizzards in terminal? openssh package is already installed
<MarKsaitis> pls help
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<escott> MarKsaitis, openssh-server and #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: what else do you need to setup?
<nox-Hand> ActionParsnip, I can, however, mount the filesystem. I have it open now, and figured if I toggle the right file I would be able to reboot into Ubuntu and make the tablt boot with X so I can use virtual keyboard.
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: oh yeah Precise in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> escott: thanks
<ActionParsnip> nox-Hand: you can add a command to run startx as another user using:  su -c
<[]tsukasa[]> hydrox24: reading up and I assume I need to override the uid and gid ?
<MarKsaitis> ActionParsnip, openssh-server was already selected in setup of the os
<escott> MarKsaitis, sounds like an issue go to the #ubuntu+1 channel
<TheSimkin> why isn't openssh-server part of the default anyhow?
<TheSimkin> seems silly that it's not
<TheSimkin> and by default, what is the password for root? or is it always randomized?
<escott> !root | TheSimkin
<ubottu> TheSimkin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TheSimkin> escott: how do you use sudo through sftp?
<syral> ubottu, but sudo cant modify root file system, can it?
<ubottu> syral: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> TheSimkin, you can't
<JohnNapster> hello
<TheSimkin> escott: and rsync?
<escott> TheSimkin, its not even a meaningful question
<TheSimkin> escott: it is, what if you want to backup a system remotely.
<syral> ubottu, loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<TheSimkin> backing up  without root privileges would be retarded.
<escott> TheSimkin, then set yourself up an authkey for root
<ActionParsnip> TheSimkin: trasfer the files over then SSH over and move as you need
<nox-Hand> ActionParsnip: Might I be able to set that up in a script file somewhere, so it runs as root (just lightdm as root at bootup)? I have root file system access, but not a booted Ubuntu.
<nox-Hand> ActionParsnip: I mounted my root file system from WebOS, and have terminal access.
<ActionParsnip> nox-Hand: you could add the command in /etc/rc.local to run the command you need to start lightdm etc
<escott> TheSimkin, with open source why would you bother to backup the root fs. use something like etckeeper and backup your mysql databases etc in var and use !clone but backup up / seems stupid
<JohnNapster> if I didn't want to install a package name using  sudo apt-get install package-name  but just wanted to get the version number of that package-name... how can i do that in ubuntu?
<TheSimkin> escott: if you backup everything then you can chroot into your back up and run everthing form in there in case yourp rimary fails
<nox-Hand> ActionParsnip: Will attempt! :)
<TheSimkin> escott: it's actually a fantastic idea
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: "apt-cache policy package-name"
<TheSimkin> escott: especially if you backup medium is a snapshotting file system.
<escott> TheSimkin, if you can take snapshots with lvm just export your snapshot then
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: thanks... why's the "policy" part needed?
<nox-Hand> ActionParsnip: Rebooting to test :)
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: apt-cache has other options ;)
<JohnNapster> i see
<escott> TheSimkin, in any case setup an authkey, you may have to modify the sshd config but that will do what you want
<JohnNapster> and the policy part is specifically to get a version number of a package?
<hydrox24> []tsukasa[]: sorry for the late response, but Yes
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: ya.  "apt-cache search foo" is also popular
<lotus> hey, my autocomplete on a directory name does this: cd dir_na[tab] returns "cd dir_name[space]" -- how can I remove that damn space and replace it with a / ?
<Seea_> My PhpMyAdmin dosen't work any tips ? i had it dowloaded and intstalled but nothing more then that
<olFireFox> make sure u have, apache, php and mysql working
<olFireFox> also make sure its in a web accessible location
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: i did  apt-cache policy  (without the package-name part) and at the end it says   Pinned packages:  and then nothing following... what are pinned packages?
<lotus> Seea_: try sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server mysql-client libapache2-mod-php5
<zykotick9> !pin | JohnNapster
<ubottu> JohnNapster: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Seea_> i had, but my firend said to me that it was some command i would type in ..
<lotus> Seea_: I might have messed up the package names a bit, try apt-cache search if I did...
<lotus> Seea_: sudo apache2ctl graceful or sudo apache2ctl restart
<lotus> Seea_: if that still doesn't do it, Apache is not configured to load php files for some reason
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: pinning "should" never be needed.  it can be useful if you are mixing repos (PPAs would count here).
<JohnNapster> i was just reading the link that the bot offered me
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: do _you_ have any pinned packages?
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: nope, never had to use it
<JohnNapster> so who would be using such a feature and why?
<new_ubuntu> why i can not mount the device? sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: two packages, same name - but from different repos with different version
<lotus> hey, my autocomplete on a directory name does this: cd dir_na[tab] returns "cd dir_name[space]" -- how can I remove that damn space and replace it with a / ?
<zykotick9> lotus: try = cd "dir_na<TAB>
<escott> new_ubuntu, what error message does it give
<lotus> zykotick9: are you saying I have to type a " before every directory if I want to autocomplete without a trailing space?
<zykotick9> lotus: well something is certainly up with your example?
<new_ubuntu> escott, thank i have result
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: i see... but i think this feature is pointless... apt does a good job installing the proper package, so this feature should be removed from apt-cache
<zykotick9> lotus: did that work?
<JohnNapster> do you agree?
<lotus> zykotick9: Mmm that " did not do the trick.  I think I found a bug report labeling this problem as something to do with the acroread.sh in the bash_completion.d directory
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: no i don't agree it should be removed!  it has a point, just not one i find useful.
<eegore> I do have a wee issue with getting a printer to work
<lotus> zykotick9: removing that file seems to help, as long as I reload my bash window.  I had solved this earlier, but it looks like the problem was because I left a screen session open and some of the older windows didn't reload the bash file
<zykotick9> lotus: ahhh, bash completion stuff can be tricky.  i remember something about acroread causing some issue...
<lotus> zykotick9: thankyou for trying to help~
<ActionParsnip> eegore: wassup?
<escott> lotus, what is the directory name? what are your shopt settings?
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: since apt always installs the best version, i don't understand how this can be useful
<eegore> the base configuration utility sees the printer but the jobs are not printing to the network printer
<lotus> escott: didn't matter what the directory name was.  I'm not sure what shopt settings are.
<escott> lotus, "shopt"
<bdi> if i du sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-2, where is it then installed?
<trasp> How do I get hold of a standard dovecot.conf? (11.10) Or how do I generate a new one..?
<zykotick9> bdi: try "dpkg -L libgphoto2-2" to see where it installed stuff
<eegore> I am using a Brother MFC on the netwrok
<escott> lotus, means "shell options"
<ActionParsnip> eegore: did you go to the Brother site to get the driver?
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: ... well, only if you want to contol apt to install a specific version of a package... is that correct?
<trasp> found it...
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: exactly
<mister2> hey, does anybody know of a better mush client than gnome-mud? You can't copy text out of it, or use links, or fullscreen it, and logging it is... interesting.
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: do you fancy having older (tested through time and presumably more stable) versions of packages... or do you crave for latest and greates?
<JohnNapster> greatest
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: it has it's uses.  but i personally think it's a level of package complexity that should be avoided (but that's just my overly conservative views on gnu/linux)
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: i'm all about stability
<ActionParsnip> !info tintin++
<ubottu> tintin++ (source: tintin++): classic text-based MUD client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.00.5-1 (oneiric), package size 158 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ActionParsnip> mister2: ^
<ActionParsnip> !info tinyfugue
<ubottu> Package tinyfugue does not exist in oneiric
<hydrox24> what's mush?
<hydrox24> !mush
<ActionParsnip> !info powwow
<ubottu> Package powwow does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !info mudlet
<ubottu> mudlet (source: mudlet): Graphical MUD client with fast lua scripting support. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-rc5-1 (oneiric), package size 3606 kB, installed size 7092 kB
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: so you would probably limit apt to a specific minor version, like to install package-name 1.3.x and not 1.4
<trasp> Maybe not, i found this, but when I run it, it just complains over my old (nonexisting/touched) dovecot.conf (This is what I found: "NOTE: You can get a new clean config file with: doveconf -n > dovecot-new.conf")
<ActionParsnip> !info mcl
<ubottu> mcl (source: mcl): the Markov Cluster algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:10-201-21 (oneiric), package size 1521 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<trasp> Anyone got a clue how to restore it?
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: actually i think one should try to stick to the default packages provided in a release, i don't go chasing newest versions of stuff.  default repo, thinks work ;)
<BillyIsBack> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<JohnNapster> wow!
<lotus> escott: ty!
<JohnNapster> that bot is spitting fire :D
<escott> lotus, was it something in there?
<lotus> escott: nope, it was the acroread stuff, but I appreciate the explanation
<llutz> trasp: /usr/share/doc/dovecot-core/example-config/dovecot.conf
<blue-diomond> hi all, some one tell me how to install hud in 11.10
<llutz> trasp: or /usr/share/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<trasp> llutz, thanks :). I had messed up my old one with settings for some other version... guess I was tired 6am ^^
<ActionParsnip> blue-diomond: its precise only dude
<ActionParsnip> blue-diomond: http://techhamlet.com/2012/01/how-to-install-the-new-hud-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-11-10/
<JohnNapster> zykotick9: is it possible that i install the development version of WINE through the default apt repos ?  i want the latest and greatest
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: no idea.
<llutz> trasp: look at "etckeeper", very handy in those cases
<JohnNapster> there are, of course, compiled packages, but i want to do that through apt
<trasp> llutz, Allright, will take a looksie :)
<JohnNapster> so i guess i should go and grab the package at winehq.org
<JohnNapster> alrighty then
<blue-diomond> ActionParsnip, thanks dude
<nox-Hand> ActionParsnip: You, Sir, saved my bacon :) Back on Ubuntu on my system :D
<nox-Hand> Thanks, ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> nox-Hand: np man
<A_J> how difficult would it be to transfer my boot partition off my drive onto a SSD.
<ikonia> very straight forward
<A_J> ikonia can i reduce the size of the partion though
<A_J> a few gb
<ikonia> A_J: sure
<ikonia> just create the new partition smaller
<jimmy51_> if i have image.img.gz, how can i extract it and write it to /dev/sda?
<ikonia> jimmy51_: what do you mean "write it to /dev/sda"
<escott> jimmy51_, gunzip | dd of=/dev/sda
<Manehattan> hi, can someone tell me how to find out what the cpu-usage of a certain process is? My server has a lot of >1.0 for more than a day and I can't figure out who's the culprit
<A_J> okie ikonia i'll go ahead and order the SSD. thanks
<A_J> Manehattan htop
<jimmy51_> ikonia: i created a backup of an entire HDD with dd, now i want to write it back
<eegore> drivers are 32 bit and need forcing
<Manehattan> a_j: command not found...
<ikonia> jimmy51_: how did you create the image
<A_J> Manehattan download it
<A_J> sudo apt-get install htop
<soreau> Manehattan: The cli version is top
<Manehattan> A_J: ok... due to the load that will take ages
<jimmy51_> ikonia:   dd if=/dev/sda conv=sync,noerror bs=512K | gzip -c > /media/image.img.gz
<ikonia> ok, so just dd it back
<A_J> Manehattan hmm, okie
<Manehattan> A_J: or not... ok, it tells me "init" takes up 100%
<jimmy51_> ikonia: i'm trying to but must be doing something wrong.  i put a fresh drive in, used dd to zero it out (no partitions, not mounted, etc)
<ikonia> jimmy51_: are you restoring it to a different disk ?
<linuxdude2> how yall doing??
<jimmy51_> ikonia: my restore command is:  gunzip -c /media/image.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sda conv=sync,noerror bs=512K
<A_J> init (short for initialization) is a program for Unix-based computer operating systems that spawns all other processes. It runs as a daemon and typically has PID 1. The boot loader starts the kernel and the kernel starts init. If one were to delete init without a replacement, the system would encounter a kernel panic on the next reboot.
<ikonia> jimmy51_: are you restoring it to a different disk ?
<jimmy51_> ikonia: i get Permission denied /dev/sda  (oh... using sudo of course).
<jimmy51_> ikonia: yes, different disk
<ikonia> jimmy51_: are you restoring it to a different disk ?
<jimmy51_> ikonia: yes, different disk.  removed original.
<escott> jimmy51_, you probably dont want to restore with noerror that seems a bit wrong
<ikonia> jimmy51_: is the disk the same size
<Manehattan> A_J: I am aware of what init is, I'm just wondering if it should have a 100% load for days
<jimmy51_> ikonia: they new disk is 500GB, old was 250GB.
<ikonia> jimmy51_: ok, then that's not a good thing to do
<ikonia> jimmy51_: the partition table and everything will be different
<ikonia> jimmy51_: but it's up to you if you wish to continue
<A_J> Manehattan i'm unsure too. perhaps ask others on the channel such as ikonia
<jimmy51_> ikonia: it's ok... i'm not expecting it to boot and be perfect... this is just to prove i have the files in a compressed archive.
<Manehattan> wait if it's a vps, does it even have to be my init or can it be someone else's
<Athanasius> Sooooo, today I upgrade my family's desktop from Ubuntu 8.04 or somesuch to 11.10. This should be fun.
<bennyp> well howdy! anybody using bitpim?
<A_J> Athanasius good luck :)
<bennyp> what's the bitpim install procedure like these days?
<Manehattan> ikonia: Maybe you can tell me why my init process uses up 100%?
<A-KO> Is there an 'easy', secure way to configure DNS dynamic updates in linux?
<jimmy51_> ikonia: so... should my dd command to restore work?  i can't figure out why it says permission denied.  the drive is not mounted and i'm using sudo.
<ikonia> Manehattan: could be many reasons.
<ikonia> jimmy51_: ls -la /dev/sda
<Athanasius> A_J: I'me hoping there's a fairly easy way to do basically a clean install without removing the /home folder :s
<ikonia> jimmy51_: are you currently using /dev/sda ?
<irvie> how can i see where my apache server is pointing? i forgot where my files are in the filesystem :P
<iceroot> irvie: /var/www/
<irvie> yeah that's for the default site
<Manehattan> irvie: Should be in /etc/apache2/sites-enables
<irvie> are those folders though?
<kroq-gar78> irvie: yes
<kroq-gar78> irvie: /var/www is
<Manehattan> irvie: or rather 'sites-enabled' there are the configs
<irvie> cause it says it's not a dir
<irvie> oh
<irvie> okay
<kroq-gar78> irvie: not sure about site-enables
<irvie> sec
<FloodBot1> irvie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> jimmy51_, the other side of the | is run as the current user you need to sudo -i first
<Fyodorovna> Athanasius, not possible do a fresh install next to it and transfer what you need.
<escott> jimmy51_, sudo root process here |(shell redirection as non-priv) non-priv process here
<irvie> excellent i just read the config and the dir is in there :]
<irvie> thanks
<Athanasius> Fyodorovna: So just cp /home onto another harddrive or somesuch?
<jimmy51_> escott: BINGO!
<jimmy51_> escott: that was it.  thank you!
<jimmy51_> ikonia: thanks as well.
<Manehattan> ikonia: any way to keep my init from that or do I have to reboot and hope?
<ryao> Is there a way to set MAKEOPTS for DKMS packages?
<ikonia> Manehattan: depends why it's doing it
<ikonia> Manehattan: I'd certainly suggest rebooting to see if it re-occurs
<Manehattan> ikonia: I'll wait until I've copied all the files and then reboot.
<Ricmazak> oi
<Ca11um> For some reason certain types of documents are opening with Windows Notepad (using Wine)
<Ca11um> How can I revert all documents to gedit?
<eegore> thanks all
<eegore> now I need to change the page size to 8.5X11
<osse> I love Ubuntu One, but at work I use RHEL5 most of the time. Is there any reasonable way to access my Ubuntu One account from RHEL5 except for the web interface?
<guntbert> osse: I suggest you ask in #ubuntuone
<osse> guntbert, thanks. I didn't know it had its own channel. But perhaps I should have.
<guntbert> osse: no problem :)
<osse> =)
<valentina> #slec
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<valentina> join/#slec
<MonkeyDust> valentina it's /join
<Ca11um> oneiric
<Ca11um> ActionParsnip ^
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: you can do it in ubuntu-tweak
<elspuddy> hello, how do i update my java via the console ?
<Fyodorovna> Athanasius, I use a rsync gui called grsync, but the two distros are not quite simpatico as far as upgrade apps.
<ActionParsnip> !java | elspuddy
<ubottu> elspuddy: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<elspuddy> thanks
<ale_69> !list
<ubottu> ale_69: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr3mro> hello , how to prevent cdrom of USB modem from automount ???
<eegore> j luni
<dr3mro> hello , how to prevent cdrom of USB modem from automount ???
<ActionParsnip> elspuddy: what is the output of:  uname -m
<ActionParsnip> elspuddy: I can give you a script
<Ca11um> Does anybody else experience problems with the titles of windows? It doesn't seem to update itself...
<Ca11um> For example, in Firefox, if you browse to another site, it still has the title of your homepage
<Ca11um> and after saving a LibreOffice document, it remains as Untitled 1
<Fyodorovna> Ca11um, with unity the top panel is interwined with the window open and the OS click on the FF window then the top panel. With libreoffice name it.
<Ca11um> I have named it
<Daekdroom> Ca11um, Fyodorovna it's a problem with fglrx
<dr3mro> hello , how to prevent virtual cdrom of USB disk from automount ???
<itaylor57> yea i don't see the problem
<Daekdroom> bug 770283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770283 in Compiz Core "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770283
<snakeyyys> escott still around?
<olFireFox> is there a way to change whats int he unity mainbutton, i dont need that banshee
<ActionParsnip> olFireFox: do you mean the apps in Unity bar?
<olFireFox> yes in that slideout thing
<Daekdroom> olFireFox, you can replace it with another music player.
<ActionParsnip> olFireFox: if you don't need it, uninstall the app and it will go. Or is that not what you mean>
<d-block> hi
<olFireFox> i'd rather have it not be there at all
<Daekdroom> Not possible.
<Fyodorovna> Daekdroom, could be but unity is confusing with new users as well as far as the top panel showing what you want
<olFireFox> unity is pretty cool, i just dont like that i cant customize the inside part
<Daekdroom> Fyodorovna, It's not Unity's fault.
<yarg> hi i'm having some problems with ubuntu and i was wondering if anyone can help
<olFireFox> hmmm, yeh uninstalling it just put mediaplayer there :p
<bdi> what is the differences between somepackage and somepackage-dev ?
<yarg> i have two disks, one with windows 7 and one that i installed ubuntu onto a couple of hours ago. after installing, i ran the software updater and rebooted. it would just say "error: no such device: (bunch of numbers/letters)", "error: no such partition", and "error: you need to load the kernel first"
<yarg> so i downloaded the boot-repair-disk and just ran it using the recommended repair
<Paer> Hi
<CFHowlett> Paer   greetings
<yarg> now it just says error no such device and drops me into a grub rescue prompt
<yarg> it doesn't even show the windows 7 loader anymore so i can't get into windows
<CFHowlett> bdi   dev packaages are bleeding edge, i.e. in development, prone to breaking and problems, i.e. pre-beat
<yarg> (i'm on a laptop right now)
<CFHowlett> *beta*
<arand> CFHowlett: No, they aren't
<yarg> any idea how i might be able to fix this?  i haven't had much luck trying any solutions that i've found on google
<CFHowlett> arand   feel free to expand on this and/or correct my response
<arand> yarg: you have a shell prompt available with the resque cd?
<koffeehaus> hello i have a question for Ocelot users: have they fixed the annoying thing when you select a file from Nautilus and id doesn;t use themed selection colour?
<Nine_9> bullshit! GCC g++ is certainly slower
<vit_o> i'm not able to reset compiz and unity, can someone help me please?
<yarg> i'm not sure (new to linux). i can put the rescue disk in and boot it up again. at the moment it's just sitting at a grub rescue> prompt
<CFHowlett> !language|Nine_9
<ubottu> Nine_9: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Paer> Thanks .well i'm here 'cause of realy annoying problem with cheese its crashy and when i record a video.it gets all cutted off.
<Atlantic777> what do I have to set so every user can shutdown machine from terminal - halt?
<CFHowlett> Paer   try guvcview
<trex> Hi, Im trying to get Doom3 to work but I am running into some problems. The terminal result is here:http://codepaste.net/nwskeq. Can anyone tell me what to do?
<arand> bdi: foo would contain the application foo, foo-dev would contain the stuff needed to create an application based on the framework/code of foo.
<CFHowlett> arand   thank you.
<Paer> I tried it too and it just crashes everytime i hit the record button
<ActionParsnip> trex: did you use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<arand> yarg: Which kind of recovery disk is it? I think it should be possible...
<Nine_9> CFHowlett: sorry man... wrong channel
<CFHowlett> Nine_9   :)
<yarg> arand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair this is what i used
<trex> Yeah, That was the result of that technique
<donato93> fifa 12 pc
<arand> yarg: Ah, ok, I would go into advanced options and look in the MBR options tab, what alternatives does it give in the partition dropdown?
<arand> (if any)
<yarg> arand: the MBR options tab is greyed out
<arand> yarg: go to main options and tick "restore mbr"
<yarg> arand: all right. apply now or should i set some other options?
<yarg> arand: it also generated this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/885594/
<arand> yarg: Go look in the MBR tab again.
<carli2> did someone get custom udev rules for usb drives working?
<Paer> So some one told me to try vlc but there i s no sound and the vid quality is awesome
<yarg> arand: ok now there are two options, both with drop-down boxes with a lot of options
<Faryshta> Is there a suffle option for amarok?
<arand> yarg: Do you have a lit of disks connected to this computer?
<arand> yarg: And is it using some kind of raid?
<arand> *lot
<yarg> arand: yeah it should be in here http://paste.ubuntu.com/885594/ i don't run raid. i just have 5 hard drives. one has windows 7 on it, one has ubuntu, the other 3 are just storage
<yarg> the drive that has ubuntu on it is partitioned into a swap disk and ext4 file system
<arand> yarg: Ok, but sda is the one you normally boot from first?
<yarg> yeah that's the windows 7 drive. it normally boots into the windows loader, then i can choose win7 or ubuntu from there.
<yarg> but now it never appears and goes straight to trying to boot ubuntu, which then drops me into the grub rescue prompt.
<arand> Hmm, have you been using grub or windows BCD to boot?
<yarg> arand: the windows bcd
<geek0091> Anyone here anygood at configuring apache2?
<Ca11um> Can I re-arrange the boot order of grub?
<lotus> geek0091: what you trying to do?
<Ca11um> I'm currently dual-booting Ubuntu with Windows 7, can I make Windows 7 the top of the list (auto-selects after 10 seconds)?
<geek0091> lotus: Can I send a forum link, kinda long to explain let alot type twice
<yeats> Ca11um: 'sudo apt-get install startup-manager' - that will allow you to use a GUI to configure grub
<arand> yarg: Right, then for some reason ubuntu has overwritten it, but I think you'd first need to use grub to get up and booting before fixing BCD
<zhangdaoxie> good morning everyone
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<sloop_> Hii ;d:*
<lotus> geek0091: sure
<centHOGG|> yo
<Ca11um> yeats, unable to locate package
<sloop_> I'mmm here :D !!
<yarg> arand: does that mean that should i reinstall grub with this boot repair tool?
<yeats> !info startup-manager
<ubottu> Package startup-manager does not exist in oneiric
<geek0091> http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=2427956
<yeats> huh
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: 5 commands, done. No need for an extra app
<arand> yarg: set it to reinstall MBR on *sda* and set it to boot the *sdb1* partition.
<yarg> ok
<bouzbou> Hi, I have a virtual server and I can choose different os for it, CentOS, ubuntu, opensuse or debian squeeze, I'm currently using ubuntu desktop on my computer but I don't know if ubuntu is the best os for a webserver? I always see debian webservers and not ubuntu, what do you think?
<yeats> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (oneiric), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<yeats> Ca11um: it's startupmanager (no dash)
<ActionParsnip> bouzbou: each has its advantages
<Ca11um> er, ActionParsnip...
<Ca11um> command #3
<Ca11um> #4 *
<arand> yarg: After that, try rebooting and pray
<Ca11um> target '86+' is not a directory
<yarg> arand: when i have "restore the mbr of" set to "sda (mbr)" it will only let me choose sda1 under "partioned booted by the mbr"
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: then ignore 4 then
<Ca11um> Thanks.
<Ca11um> Let me reboot, see if it worked.
<bouzbou> ActionParsnip: what is the most adapted to a beginner? with some package to manage easily and simple commands to install programs (git, phpmyadmin, etc...) ?
<ActionParsnip> bouzbou: ubuntu is aimed at new users to Linux
<arand> yarg: Ok it appears that this thing won't help us then, can you use ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a terminal instead?
<ActionParsnip> bouzbou: both that and Debian will be pretty much the same on server imho
<yarg> arand: yep. i'm in the terminal now
<blackmatrix_ny> hi...can I upgrade to 11.10 and keep the gnome version from ver 10.04 ?
<yeats> blackmatrix_ny: nope
<ActionParsnip> blackmatrix_ny: you can tweak the new Gnome to look like Gnome2
<arand> yarg: Right, do "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" use sudo if need be
<bouzbou> ActionParsnip: ok I think I'm going to choose ubuntu because it's also my desktop os, it will be easier for me I guess
<yarg> arand: ok done
<blackmatrix_ny> what else is out there aside from Gnome and Kde...I really dont like the new Gnome look
<arand> yarg: then "grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda"
<yarg> arand: grub-install command not found :(
<Peytonien> I'm having trouble launching Ubuntu. I installed it correctly, but when I try to launch it I get a black screen. I know Ubuntu is running because I can hear a noise when I adjust my volume. I've tried using nomodeset, but it just shows the splashscreen and never launches. Can anyone help me with my problem?
<halt_> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> yarg: What distro / LiveCD/USB are you trying to run grub-install from?
<halt_> i have 11.04  and i want to install RT3090 wifi card
<arand> Jordan_U: https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<yarg> beat me to it hehe
<arand> yarg: I would look around for a rapair thing that has grub-install on it :/
<lduros> hi is there a DNS cache of some form in ubuntu?
<lduros> when you visit domain names
<arand> yarg: Any ubuntu liveCD would do, for example
<lduros> like in windows you need to do flushdns
<lduros> with ipconfig or whatever
<yarg> arand: livecd like, the iso downloaded from the ubuntu site to install? or is it something else?
<ActionParsnip> lduros: you can install dnsmasq if you want and set it as the first DNS server
<Peytonien> I'm having trouble launching Ubuntu. I installed it correctly, but when I try to launch it I get a black screen. I know Ubuntu is running because I can hear a noise when I adjust my volume. I've tried using nomodeset, but it just shows the splashscreen and never launches. Can anyone help me with my problem?
<yarg> arand: that's how i installed this, if it matters. i didn't use wubi.
<arand> yeats: Yeah, that one should do, just choose "try ubuntu" when it starts.
<lduros> ActionParsnip: hmm, ok
<ssta> lduros: by default ubuntu doesn't cache dns...
<arand> yeats -> yarg , sorry
<yarg> arand: all right, one moment
<llrealmanll> i have a problem to tern on physicaly my wireless card on ubuntu 11.10, broadcam Vostro 1520
<lduros> ssta: really.. ok so firefox might
<llrealmanll> it work on windows properly
<ssta> lduros: more likely that it's a router or something...
<lduros> hmm yeh that's possible
<lduros> ssta: my smartphone finds the right place when going to the domain
<lduros> and it uses 4G
<lduros> so I guess it's just a matter of time
<Peytonien> I'm having trouble launching Ubuntu. I installed it correctly, but when I try to launch it I get a black screen. I know Ubuntu is running because I can hear a noise when I adjust my volume. I've tried using nomodeset, but it just shows the splashscreen and never launches. Can anyone help me with my problem?
<ssta> lduros: most ISPs also cache DNS
<yarg> arand: ok i just used the cd and did try ubuntu
<mylisto> I'm trying to find out why skype keeps on crashing..
<icedtea> mylisto, I have been having the same issue recently
<ssta> skype on Linux crashes a lot for everyone.  It's not just you :)
<mintman> hello
<arand> yarg: Ok, start a terminal and do the  "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"  and  "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda" again
<mylisto> icedtea: this is what I used to try to find out strace -o skype_dump skype
<mintman> h
<mintman> h
<mylisto> when I used that I get an output of *** glibc detected *** skype: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0a1f2c58 ***
<JelloPop> h
<yarg> arand: ok all done. reboot now?
<mylisto> icedtea: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<arand> yarg: It said "finished without error"? then yes, reboot and try
<yarg> arand: yep. ok.
<icedtea> mylisto: I'm on kubuntu 11.10
<halt_> rt3090 wifi card in 11.04 is it possible?
<blackmatrix_ny> so does Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 support Gnome 2.30.2 ?
<icedtea> mylisto: In the past it was pretty reliable for me, but recently it has been freezing up a lot
<blackmatrix_ny> officially ?
<Jordan_U> arand: yarg: Not that there's anything wrong with it, but why install grub's boot sector to the mbr of /dev/sda when /boot/ is on /dev/sdb1?
<mylisto> icedtea: it used to never be this bad...now I just login and it closes after a few seconds
<yarg> ok now grub has loaded
<ubuntu> hello
<yarg> trying to load ubuntu now
<arand> Jordan_U: Since that was the hd that's booting up by default.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Hi. You might want to change your nick to something else, by entering "/nick new_nick_here" (without the quotes).
<Jordan_U> yarg: arand: Once you're booted into Ubuntu be sure to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to make sure that sda is selected as an install device or grub's boot sector won't be installed there on grub-pc package updates.
<geek0091> anyone here have any expirience with mod_proxy in apache?
<Kostas110> hello everyone I have problems with samba I tried to install it from synaptic pakage manager (SAMBA4)( I use lubuntu)
<Kostas110> and I had errors with smb.conf file I tried to solve them but no hope.. so I tryed to install samba 3 stable from www.samba.org
<Kostas110> I removed the previous installation using "sudo apt-get remove samba --purge" and compiled the packet following the directions in the site.. now I type samba in the terminal and it sayes thats not installed and I should install samba 4
<FloodBot1> Kostas110: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yarg> arand: jordan_u: all right. it booted into ubuntu fine. i just rebooted to make sure it would boot up correctly and it went back to the grub rescue prompt. i'll try what you told me to do before to fix it so i can boot into ubuntu again. then i'll do that stuff jordan_u just said.
<mylisto> how can I figure out why skype keeps on crashing?
<arand> Jordan_U: yarg: Does dpkg-reconfigure run an install and update or would that be needed as well?
<Faryshta> mylisto, skype is privative software. You can't figure out why. No one can and that is why no one has been able to fix it. Sorry.
<Kostas110> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885633/
<adac> I try to mount my encrypted hard drive (LVM) but nautilus complains with:  Failed: Not a mountable file system
<adac> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> yarg: arand: "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" runs grub-install (multiple times if multiple install devices are selected) and runs update-grub.
<mylisto> faryshta: it was working perfectly fine until yesterday...so it doesn't seem like it was the actual program
<Kostas110> I have problem with samba http://paste.ubuntu.com/885633/
<mylisto> isn't there a way I can get an error output in terminal or something like that?
<arand> yarg: Ok, then that should take care of it.
<yarg> arand: jordan_u: booting back into ubuntu again to do that. hopefully this will fix it!
<Jordan_U> yarg: When you are prompted for install devices make sure that both sda and sdb are selected (and that no partitions are selected). That way booting should work no matter which drive your BIOS decides to boot from.
<Jordan_U> yarg: You select/unselect using space bar, and continue on to the next question with Enter.
<yarg> jordan_u: it's listed as sdd and sdd1 this time. so select /dev/sda and /dev/sdd but not /dev/sdd1, correct?
<Jordan_U> yarg: Correct.
<yarg> jordan_u: all right, rebooting again.
<bdi> why isn't there a ppa for libgphoto-2.4.13 ?
<netbus> are there any major differences between mint and ubuntu??
<bdi> anyone?
<dotblank> netbus, lots
<bdi> netbus: mint has a cleaner UI
<xlREDlx> I hate mint
<bdi> xlREDlx: why?
<ascrazy> hi!
<xlREDlx> its a pain
<dotblank> At a certain point, the lines blur
<xlREDlx> and kde is gross
<dotblank> it all just becomes linux
<bdi> xlREDlx: why?
<xlREDlx> i like Unity XD
<lion42> Might I suggest a trip to #ubuntu-offtopic, everyone?
<lion42> It's awfully scenic this time of year.
<dotblank> I mean, so long as I can run GCC and do dev work I could care less
<bdi> xlREDlx: you have no sane arguments. you are not worth listening to then
<ascrazy> ubuntu 12.04 install hangs at "who are you?" step, wtf?
<Shojo> haha gg bdi
<netbus> it comes down to preference, man. no need to get razy :P
<xlREDlx> meh as long as its not M$ im more or less good
<Shojo> ascrazy: guess it doesn't like you:)
<Kostas110> can anyone help with samba problem?
<bdi> xlREDlx: dont be a fanboy
<xlREDlx> I do alot of distro hoping bdi
<xlREDlx> Ubuntu has been the most painless
<bdi> can anybody create a PPA for me please?
<xlREDlx> and the best looking
<dotblank> bdi, why not make it your self
<dotblank> you can use the apt commands to get the package, then update the version
<bdi> dotblank: i dont know how to do it. i dont even know how to make .deb files and it seems very difficult to learn
<Shojo> bdi: i'm fangirl:)
<yarg> arand: jordan_u: back at the grub rescue prompt :(
<ascrazy> Shojo: what can I do about this?
<dotblank> bdi, use apt-get source package
<dotblank> the go into the directory, you might see specific ubuntu patches
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | yarg
<ubottu> yarg: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Shojo> i declare myself smitten
<dotblank> !dpkg-buildpackage
<dotblank> aww
<Shojo> ascrazy: no ideea, i was just kiddin
<dotblank> bdi, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ascrazy> :(
<arand> Jordan_U: Ey already posted the one the rescue CD produced: http://paste.ubuntu.com/885594/
<Kostas110> guys I have problem with samba  installation
<yarg> jordan_u: says unknown command. ubottu: i'll take a look at that
<bdi> dotblank: so source package is used to create ppa?
<yarg> er never mind :)
<yarg> thought that you wanted me to type that in the prompt hehe
<Shojo> next, linux will have Irsi to talk to lol
<bdi> dotblank: can you walk me through the process so that i can learn it properly?
<Jordan_U> yarg: You seem to have many internal hard drives. I would recommend running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" again and selecting all of the drives (but none of the partiitons) as install devices. The only downside is that if you won't be able to boot any of the other drives if you decide to remove the sdb drive.
<Shojo> Siri*
<bdi> dotblank: ?
<Shojo> bdi: what r u trying to do?
<bdi> Shojo: i need to make a proper installation of libgphoto v. 2.4.13
<bdi> Shojo: and i cannot find a ppa
<bdi> Shojo: and i dont know how to make one myself
<bdi> Shojo: do you know how to make .deb and ppa's ?
<Shojo> bdi: i'm clueless srry
<bdi> arg why must it be so damn difficult
<arand> !checkinstall | bdi
<ubottu> bdi: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bdi> arand: i have tried checkinstall..and it fails
<ZeloZelos> what chat program should i get thats free and will connect to freenode, x-chat only givs a 30 day try for windows?
<ZeloZelos> i found one called y chat a while ago, but i guess it got pulled off
<Shojo> ZeloZelos: try irssi
<bdi> ZeloZelos: why do you care about trial period on windows?
<ssta> ZeloZelos: there are xchat builds for windows that aren't restricted
<ZeloZelos> because it expired bdi :)
<Shojo> ZeloZelos: basic Mirc expires too, but allows connection even if expired with no problems:)
<ZeloZelos> ty guys for the suggestions, ...sorry i didnt realize i was on ubuntu's chat room, thought i joined blender-chat
<ssta> ZeloZelos: for example: http://www.silverex.org/download/ (I'm sure google can find more for you if you look, I know there are several out there)
<bdi> ZeloZelos: how is that possible when you are running on ubuntu?
<Shojo> bdi:  he said he's on windows
<ZeloZelos> bdi im in windows
<bdi> ZeloZelos: why are you then in the ubuntu channel?
<mydogsnameisrudy> ubuntu wantabee
<ZeloZelos> bdi see my statement about it just a few secs ago
<Vaela> hey so
<Vaela> uhm
<bdi> ZeloZelos: i dont see how your question has any relevance to ubuntu
<ZeloZelos> bdi ???...did you read my previous statement that pertains to just that?
<arand> bdi: Next version of Ubuntu (12.04) and Debian (Wheezy) has libgphoto2 2.4.13 packaged...
<Vaela> I use Banshee Media Player
<Vaela> and when I use the Single Repeat function
<Vaela> it cuts off the last few seconds of the song
<Vaela> any clue as to how I might be able to make it smoothly loop my song(s)?
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: try hydrairc
<ssta> Vaela: filthy hack: add a few seconds of silence to the end of each song?
<Vaela> ssta: that's the problem
<ZeloZelos> Vaela if you get audacity you can edit the ends and add/remove silence n stuff
<bdi> arand: sounds nice...but that will first be out in 2 weeks or so right?
<Vaela> my songs are the kind that smoothly loop
<Vaela> ZeloZelos: it loops perfectly in, say, Clementine
<Vaela> or anything I use on Windows
<Vaela> it's just Banshee that's doing it
<ssta> Vaela: sorry, I was kinda joking.  I don't use banshee, so I dunno what sorts of bugs it has
<Vaela> o
<Vaela> what do /you/ use?
<arand> bdi: End of april, depending on your needs you could run the beta in a virtual machine or so, maybe...
<Ampix0> hey guys. ubuntu noob. just did a apt-get for the GUI for ftpd. How do i actually .. get to the GUI lol. Like where do i go to run it
<ssta> Vaela: VLC usually.
<ssta> Vaela: thre's a bazillion media players available...try a few, decide which one you prefer yourself :)
<ZeloZelos> Vaela..oh are they mp3? it may have to do with the decoder or something like that, those werent orig for linux if im not mistaken they were re-compiled for it
<Vaela> ZeloZelos: yes, they are mp3
<Ampix0> no help? simple question
<ZeloZelos> Vaela try diff codecs, maybe that'll do it
<icedtea> Ampix0: the "old" way of linux is to read the documentation, and edit configurations files
<Vaela> different codecs
<Vaela> right so
<Vaela> how do I change the codec?
<icedtea> Ampix0: which ftpd did you install?
<Ampix0> icedtea ProFtpd
<itaylor57> Ampix0, you would do better to use ssh and its protocols i.e. sftpd
<Ampix0> icedtea. admittedly i am a massive noob to linux. fll on windows programmer, but you know. MY friend and i are trying to set up a dedicated MC server. almost there lol.
<icedtea> Ampix0: what do you need ftp for? Are you going to allow users to upload files?
<Ampix0> itaylor57. alright. is it easy? lol. total linux noob. Can i still use filezilla back on windows?
<maXXer> hello guys
<Ampix0> icedtea. no its for me. the server is not in my house.
<kelvinella> which program do you use to convert wav to mp3?
<icedtea> Ampix: if its just you, I would use ssh/sftp
<Ampix0> icedtea alright i know just a little about that. Can i still use filezilla?
<vVREDVv> .
<Kuwanger> Is there a simple way to monitor over time the launching of processes?  I ask because often often the parent pid entry for a process is useless:  say, when process A launches process B which launches process C and then process B closes.
<icedtea> Ampix0: err wait, are you just downloading files, or uploading files to it?
<xaviers3468> Hey, when installing ubuntu alongside windows 7 (different partition), I recreated the swap partition not knowing what would happen http://i.imgur.com/ChccT.jpg has anyone ever had this problem and/or knows a solution? Any help will be much appreciated.
<maXXer> anyone knows drivers 4 Chicony Webcam?
<Ampix0> icedtea. I guess mostly just uploading. I would prefer both though. I WILL need sh though anyway. we are using this for a mc server
<vVREDVv> get a windows install cd
<testing321> anyone know how to install adobe flash plugin completely from commandline from a live cd? I don't know which repository command I need and which apt-get name for adobe flash
<itaylor57> Ampix0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<vVREDVv> and boot up open the CMD and enter bootrec /fixmbr
<ActionParsnip> maXXer: websearch for the USB ID, you can find it if you run:   lsusb
<Darkenvy> How can I "zip archive.zip folder" and exclude a directory? Ive read the manual as well as the internet
<xaviers3468> vv, won't that overwrite grub?
<maXXer> ActionParsnip, i tried
<yarg> arand: jordan_u: thanks for the help. i still haven't been able to fix the problem yet so i'm just going to try again another time. thanks again!
<maXXer> ActionParsnip, maybbe i have to try one more time :D
<newhaskeller> i have a 2008 macbook with ubuntu as the sole OS, I cannot get wifi to work.. this is the output of "lspci -v" http://pastebin.com/9Eptkixz
<xaviers3468> Ampix0: are you trying to transfer files to a ubuntu server for your minecraft server?
<newhaskeller> can someone help me with getting wireless
<newhaskeller> i am using oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | newhaskeller
<ubottu> newhaskeller: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<X-warrior> Hey guys, I just did a backup from almost 1tb using rsync locally. The first HD shows 792gb and the backup hd shows 801gb. Why this difference between them?
<Ampix0> xaviers3468 the ubutu server IS going to be the minecraft server. im just trying to set it up and manage it
<xaviers3468> Ampix0: and you need help transferring and managing files?
<Ampix0> xaviers3468. what it looks like from what all you guys are showing me is i maybe just need to set up an SSH server on this box. and that will handle the ssh and the FTP. And then I could command the MC server from the SSH as well
<newhaskeller> how do i get mac drivers for an unconnected machine
<xaviers3468> Ampix0: Yep, that's it and by handling ssh sftp is enabled automatically
<DJ>  newhaskeller the only way VIA a usb pendrive
<DJ> or external H/d
<Ampix0> xaviers3468. Now, I know im retarded but... How do i set up the SSH server
<ActionParsnip> newhaskeller: the page sows how to do it offline. Considering the system is a laptop, you could easily use an Ethernet connection and get updates and the drivers
<ActionParsnip> DJ: you can actually use the install media, so the only way isn't a usb pendrive
<DJ> okay ActionParsnip I'll keep it in mind thank you.
<haz3lnut> <X-warrior> Maybe different block sizes?
<X-warrior> haz3lnut, is it possible 9gb difference? Can you take a look at my fdisk -l at http://paste.ubuntu.com/885682/
<X-warrior> haz3lnut, maybe because one is ntfs and other one is ntfs?
<dualMoon> here's a bit of a silly question: how does one view HTML documentation for a package?
<waxstone> dualMoon, open with your browser
<DJ> dualMoon, install dwww
<itaylor57> dualMoon, via your browser
<ActionParsnip> dualMoon: use your web browsr...
<dualMoon> DJ: thank you.
<DJ> no problem dualMoon
<dualMoon> to others: please tell me you didn't think i meant like that :/
<X-warrior> haz3lnut, maybe because one is ntfs and other one is ext?*
<maXXer> guys the websearch for the driver 04f2:b1d6 get me on the ubuntu.com/components
<haz3lnut> <X-warrior> 4096 byte v 512 bytes if there's a lotta files, also diff filesystems
<maXXer> where i can't download anithing
<maXXer> i need that driver absolutely
<haz3lnut> <X-warrior> was this a first backup or a subsequent backup?
<X-warrior> haz3lnut, the first one
<maXXer> please?
<X-warrior> this is strange yesterday I used mkfs.ntfs to format it, and now it says it is a linux partition... crazy stuff
<dualMoon> DJ: thanks again :)
<haz3lnut> <X-warrior> then a lot of files means 3584 bytes per file difference
<urman> hello/hola
<X-warrior> haz3lnut, just for the files smaller them 4096 right?
<icedtea> welcome
<urman> help take care
<Jordan_U> X-warrior: fdisk doesn't understand filesystems, it only knows what it sees in the partition table. mkfs doesn't modify the partition table.
<urman> sorry but I speak spanish and need help
<icedtea> enjoy your stay in #ubuntu
#ubuntu 2012-03-16
<gdea73> I'm suddenly having major problems with my 10.10 installation
<waxstone> !es|urman
<ubottu> urman: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<X-warrior> Jordan_U, yes, but, if I have a ext filesystem and try to format using mkt.ntfs it is supposed to give me an error, am I wrong?
<gdea73> I was uninstalling FGLRX drivers, when I accidentally hit the standby button my new laptop, after which it wouldn't wake up.
<xaviers3468> Ampix0:  I went away for a couple of minutes, did you find out how to set up your ssh server?
<haz3lnut> <X-warrior> everyfile will be larger by 0 to 3584 bytes
<lagittaja> Hey guys. I'm in the process of dual booting win7 & ubuntu for F@H and I'm pretty much clear on the process except one thing, I'm gonna dedicate 20gb of space for ubuntu and I'm wondering about what type and size of partitions I need. I heard ext3 is recommend for folding?
<Jordan_U> X-warrior: No. mkfs assumes that the user knows what they're doing and clobbers whatever happens to be there.
<gdea73> I had to power it down manually, during which it made one loud click, and then when I restarted I was told there were errors on the filesystem. Then after that, /tmp wouoldn't mount on boot.
<urman> is that we enter into all and I was told that I have here one week and I could install ubuntu: (
<X-warrior> Jordan_U, so probably I forget to change it to ntfs
<X-warrior> Jordan_U, thanks :D
<haz3lnut> <X-warrior> also may be some overhead differences in the filesystems, you sure there were no other files on the backup drive before you transferred?
<anonymous_> hello
<X-warrior> haz3lnut, i'm sure, a brand new hard disk
<anonymous_> can someone tell me how to launch the software application manually?
<Shojo> hi, what sodtware app?
<MrBusiness> My 11.10 system does not seem to have an /etc/inittab file. Is there another file I should edit instead if I want to change my default run level at boot?
<X-warrior> haz3lnut, any way, I'm doing a checksum sync right now just to check if something went wrong, thanks for your help men :D
<X-warrior> Jordan_U, thanks for your help too! :D
<haz3lnut> <X-warrior> can you do a "du -sh" on each files system and see what the diff is?
<haz3lnut> <X-warrior> np
<itaylor57> !runlevel | MrBusiness
<ubottu> MrBusiness: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Jordan_U> X-warrior: I think you're still somewhat confused. Msdos partition tables have partition "types". But the "type" of a partition according to the partition table doesn't actually reliably tell you what filesystem that partition contains.
<urman> that it gives me black screen when installing ubuntu?
<MrBusiness> Well, there we go
<X-warrior> haz3lnut,  801gb to backup disk and 792gb  to normal one
<centHOGG> hi
<K350> is there anyone here that uses fetchmail, procmail and mutt?
<waxstone> !es|urman
<ubottu> urman: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lagittaja> Hey guys. I'm in the process of dual booting win7 & ubuntu for F@H and I'm pretty much clear on the process except one thing, I'm gonna dedicate 20gb of space for ubuntu and I'm wondering about what type and size of partitions I need. I heard ext3 is recommend for folding?
<Jordan_U> X-warrior: Among other things, there is only room for 255 different "types", yet there are more types of paritions than that possible and many types have collissions. For instance id 7 can mean HPFS/NTFS/exFAT, and id 82 can be Linux swap / Solaris.
<Ampix0> xaviers3468 hey sorry. Ya i didnt do anything but install it im sure it's insecure as hell. Its working on the lan so far. how do i ftp though? dont see the option in putty.
<X-warrior> Jordan_U, but cfdisk should show me the correct one, right?
<niwix> whats da gnome ubuntu distro?
<Nullifi3d> niw
<Nullifi3d> niwix: ubuntu?
<Nullifi3d> lol
<niwix> yes
<Nullifi3d> no thats it... ubuntu is the gnome distro
<Jordan_U> X-warrior: cfdisk only knows about the partition id, it knows nothing about filesystems.
<niwix> ubuntu comes by default with unity
<niwix> and unity has aids
<niwix> I want pure gnome
<Jordan_U> X-warrior: "sudo parted -l" will report the correct filesystem because it's actually aware of filesystems. It checks what the blocks in the partition actually contain rather than just looking at the partition table.
<niwix> any one? please? only need a name
<Nullifi3d> niwix: switch to classic mode at login, or install an earlier version (like 10.10 or 10.04)
<Jordan_U> niwix: Please keep your comments resonable and respectful.
<wirkolaqs> Can I get help here?
<arand> wirkolaqs: Yes, just ask
<Jordan_U> !notunity | niwix
<ubottu> niwix: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<niwix> yes but, can It run gnome apps?
<haz3lnut> <wirkolaqs> just ask
<wirkolaqs> oh
<niwix> can it run gnome applications?
<ubuntu> for some reason my laptop (this one) won't load into my ubuntu installation  I'm using a live cd right now...
<Jordan_U> niwix: Any Desktop Environment can run any application.
<haz3lnut> <niwix> YES
<wirkolaqs> how to make partition with win7 active one?
<niwix> yes, but can it run gnome designed apps?
<niwix> thanks haz3lnut
<mylisto3> I'm trying to find out why the heck I can
<mylisto3> I'm trying to find out why the heck I can't log into my ubuntu installation
<wirkolaqs> I've tried to install Ubuntu
<mylisto3> Now I can't access the grub boot menu when I hold shift down when I boot up the laptop
<xaviers3468> Ampix0: to use SFTP you'll first need a SFTP client. You mentioned you had filezilla earlier, I'm not sure if that supports SFTP but popular as it is it should.
<X-warrior> Jordan_U, so if parted -l says both of it are : Partition table: msdos and Filesystem: ntfs, both of it are really ntfs and my problem with the difference between the two hard disk is the Sector size.
<Ampix0> oh fantastic. same port? 22?
<xaviers3468> Ampix0: Otherwise, just google "sftp client [insert operating system here]
<Jordan_U> X-warrior: If parted says they're both ntfs then they're both ntfs. I won't speculate on the difference you're seeing in space used.
<Ampix0> xaviers3468. Thanks a lot man. im gunna go test this from home. need a dynamic DNS service for my buddy here but we'll be good
<X-warrior> Jordan_U, ok! :D
<xaviers3468> Ampix0: No problem. I'm off I have to fix windows :P.
<testing321> gdea73, I think you physically messed up the harddrive or file system, I just did this recently on my ntfs file system, restarted in the middle of a read/write operation
<mylisto3> anyone??
<X-warrior> Jordan_U, really appreciate your help, thanks! :D
<Masterman467> why does ubuntu fuck up linux so much? cant you make it work before adding dumb shit?
<Masterman467> 3rd time i instaled it and locked up the computer
<Masterman467> *so mad*
<Jordan_U> X-warrior: You're welcome.
<natethegreat1419> I was wondering if anybody could help me?
<icedtea> Masterman467: are you by chance running the open source nvidia driver?
<Masterman467> idk
<natethegreat1419> I am looking for something that would automatically take screenshots and save them to a certain folder?
<Masterman467> im back on win xp now.
<mydogsnameisrudy> natethegreat1419:  look up motion
<natethegreat1419> Thank you I will be right back mydogsnameisrudy
<Masterman467> mydogsnameisrudy? tell rudy he is a good bow
<Masterman467> boy
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm that might be only web cam not sure
<natethegreat1419> yea I just looked at it it is for webcam
<zykotick9> mydogsnameisrudy: only a guess/hint - perhaps scrot and some scripting could work?
<natethegreat1419> yea I am not that good at the whole scripting think
<natethegreat1419> thing**
<zykotick9> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (oneiric), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Elfe> Anyone tried Darktable? Why is the lowpass plugin missing?
<mint_> natethegreat1419: you can try to write a scrot line into a crontab -e
<zykotick9> mint_: i'm worried crontab might cause issues for grabbing the xorg screen?  perhaps not.
<AliNarcis> salam kasi az iran hast ?
<mint_> dont worry about that
<velko> !fa | AliNarcis
<kunji1> If you have 2 php files for an HTML page, how do you make their echoed statements append instead of overwriting each other?
<kelzyeah>  I'm new to ubuntu (11/10) and am trying to get my webcam working in skype.  It works in Cheese and in Googletalk, but not in skype.  I've tried the v4lcompat.so workaround, and gstreamer-properties, where I got an error about an unloaded module.  04f2:b091 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Webcam is the 'lsusb' output for my webcam.  I believe this problem is somehow related to Xv not loading, but am not sure how to get it to load, as g
<kelzyeah> streamer-propertie
<Axsuul> What's the best way to get a service to start at boot?
<yeta> Hi everyone
<trelane> Axsuul: man update-rc.d :)
<centHOGG> hi yeta
<trelane> Axsuul: there's some syntax to it, but if it's got an init script (in /etc/iinit.d) update-rc.d is the ticket
<yeta> im y3t4 & im looking for someone to help me to make a social network
<yeta> not like facebook something more like diaspora
<trelane> yeta: probably better to ask in a more apropos channel, IE a web development platform channel (have your credit card ready! :) )
<Axsuul> trelane: thanks, what about chkconfig, can I also achieve it with that?
<yeta> yeah sure
<kunji1> Hmm, could someone help me join the ##php channel, I'm not very familiar with irc and am getting a message that "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<yeta> i got the ideas and the most part of the code
<trelane> kunji1: /join ##php
<zykotick9> !register | kunji1
<ubottu> kunji1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yeta> but i still needing someone else help
<trelane> Axsuul: chkconfig IIRC is redhat-like, this is the debian/ubuntu version.  you can also (if ubuntu supports it) apt-get install rcconf which has a simple ui
<kunji1> Thanks!  I really appreciate the help.
<n00bprogrammer> is there any visual basic/vb.net channel that is not dead like #vb.net?
<n00bprogrammer> sorry to ask in here but since this is the most populated channel  am in...
<n00bprogrammer> I am in*
<pangolin> n00bprogrammer, ##windows may have more useful suggestions
<n00bprogrammer> ok, I will try there, thank you
<trelane> n00bprogrammer: ask in #freenode perhaps?
<pangolin> although probably not the best place to ask either
<trelane> n00bprogrammer: ##windows is a good idea too :)
<kelzyeah>  I'm new to ubuntu (11/10) and am trying to get my webcam working in skype.  It works in Cheese and in Googletalk, but not in skype.  I've tried the v4lcompat.so workaround, and gstreamer-properties, where I got an error about an unloaded module.  04f2:b091 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Webcam is the 'lsusb' output for my webcam.  I believe this problem is somehow related to Xv not loading, but am not sure how to get it to load, as g
<kelzyeah> streamer-propertie
<trelane> LOL
<awxi> guys, ubuntu 10.10 comes with unity?
<zykotick9> awxi: no, but it's support will end soonish, 10.04 has more support left
<dlentz> awxi, not by default, there were ppa's iirc
<awxi> what does support mean anyway?
<awxi> updates?
<zykotick9> awxi: updates="security updates"
<awxi> so how do i get rid of unity?
<awxi> I want my old gnome2 bac
<Jordan_U> !notunity | awxi
<ubottu> awxi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9> awxi: consider gnome2 dead, xfce is popular alternative.  if you really want gnome2 lucid 10.04 is your best bet.
<awxi> ubuntu amd64 can run i586 or not? does it have to have the i586 libs?
<awxi> zykotick9, gnome2 is the winning mate.
<mkultra_> id upgrade your i586
<awxi> I don't have i586, I just want to know if it can run i586 code
<mkultra_> or just use it for a server install and have it serve
<centHOGG> athlon xp
<mkultra_> oh yeah xp proc can run 586 686
<dlentz> You can usually run 32-bit programs on 64-bit with no issue
<awxi> does it need additional libs though?
<dlentz> yes
<awxi> which??
 * trelane steals mkultra_'s mind
<mkultra_> yeah
 * trelane puts things in mkultra_'s water
<mkultra_> the synaptic's file:386
<mkultra_> thanks trelane it means alot to me
<trelane> mkultra_: good choice for a nick :)
<mkultra_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836890
<mkultra_> you can steal my mind there
<awxi> should i get amd64 or ix86 ? pentium dual core
<Daekdroom> awxi, how much RAM?
<awxi> 2gb we're talkin here
<Daekdroom> awxi, and are you going to work frequently with enconding/decoding, file compression etc?
<zykotick9> awxi: with less then 4GB i'd suggest 32bit
<centHOGG> desktop?
<mkultra_> id get 64 4 dual core
<awxi> yes daekdroom
<Daekdroom> awxi, 64-bits has a performance boost for some tasks, but the RAM usage is higher also..
<awxi> so 32..
<awxi> thanks
<Daekdroom> mkultra_, 64-bits has nothing to do with dual core performance.
<mkultra_> my dual 1.6 ghz works fine with 64
<mkultra_> i dont run much 32
<centHOGG> xp 32
<kunji1> Hmm, why does "/msg nickserv info nickname" not seem to return anything?
<zykotick9> kunji1: #freenode for registration assistance
<kunji1> Thank zykotick9, will do
<awxi> thank vm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3EN3K7laqo
<liam__> Daekdroom: actully your wrong
<liam__> it does have somthing to do with performance
<centHOGG> awxi
<awxi> ?
<go8765> hello again i have some problems with hibernate, can i found help here?
<Daekdroom> liam__, Yes. It does, but not because of dual core.
<centHOGG> nm just testing
<liam__> Daekdroom: no your correct my apolgise
<waxstone> !language | awai
<ubottu> awai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<waxstone> awai that video is offensive
<go8765> anyone?
<krycek> repeat
<go8765> hibernate pb
<ozzloy> waxstone, i think you mean awxi
<awxi> who's away? and what video? this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQyHtUeJYPE
<waxstone> oops
<krycek> poor dog :(
<waxstone> Are there no admins in the channel?
<krycek> no
<dlentz> you can magically summon op with !op
<pangolin> awxi, Please don't post links to offensive content.
<krycek> yes, there are kids here
<awxi> pangolin, how is that offensive?
<awxi> It's only a cute song
<CFHowlett> awxi   you already got booted from windows for porn...clean up your act.
<awxi> pooorn?
<awxi> wtf?
<awxi> lol
<pangolin> awxi, has nothing to do with Ubuntu for one, there is cursing which we do not allow and 3 it is gross.
<stephan_> hello
<waxstone> !ops
<awxi> how is it cursing wanting to fuck a dog?
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<awxi> society is fucked up
<FloodBot1> awxi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krycek> lmfao kids..
<LoneClock> What would be the best way to go about learning linux/ubuntu? dual booting it or just using it from a virtual machine?
<CFHowlett> LoneClock   learning or using?
<stephan_> i hv linux mint
<Guest14722> Dual booting.
<CFHowlett> LoneClock dual boot is the fastest performing option.
<aaron_> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, but my sound continues to come out my speakers even with my headphones plugged in.  anyone know what my problem might be? lspci says i have "Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714"
<stephan_> reinstall linux
<LoneClock> CFHowlett for learning purposes
<aaron_> stephan_: was that directed at me?
<Dulak> aaron_: linux is not windows, I don't think your minor issue is worth a full reinstall so I hope he was talking to someone else
<CFHowlett> LoneClock   read first.  In order of difficulty, easiest is to boot from CDROM/usb.  Next up is wubi (NOT a long-term solution).  After that is dualbooting.  Read these for general education:  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<miyuki> when I move window to right side. window shown orange box, then gets half size of screen, the window
<miyuki> why this happens?
<miyuki> i have ubuntu 11.10 i think
<miyuki> oneiric is the name
<WilsonBradley> Can someone help me remove Speech_dispatcher ? It broke my audio and gives errors at boot.. :-(
<escott> aaron_, not uncommon with intel hda audio
<escott> aaron_, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<escott> miyuki, its window sticking. its intended feature you can probably disable it in ccsm
<miyuki> escott, thenk you your kindness. how to disable?
<curiousx> i need help =P
<escott> miyuki, you would have to install ccsm. and be warned messing with the wrong settings in ccsm can break unity
<escott> !ccsm | miyuki
<ubottu> miyuki: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<curiousx> how can i set gnome desktop by default instead of kde in command line ?
<curiousx> one time i solve it, but this time i cant find the command =( i remember the command begins with "set"
<curiousx> i mean, when i bootup my pc try to run kde, configure it to go into the desktop without writing password in the gdm =P
<mylisto23> I'm trying to find out why my 10.04 installation isn't loading
<curiousx> so goes directly to kde but kde give me a segmentation fault =P
<mylisto23> yesterday someone had mentioned holding down the shift key when booting the laptop...that worked and I was able to see the grub menu...
<mylisto23> now when I hold the shift key down nothing happens
<curiousx> so, i want to define that gnome begins instead of kde and trouble will be solved =)
<miyuki> escott: i have compizconfig tool, but why does i click on drag window to right side then it becomes orange and half the window?
<escott> miyuki, because thats what that feature does. the intended use is to quickly and easily arrange two windows side by side. you just drag them a little past the edge and they fill half the screen. you will have to find it in the settings and disable it. it will be called edge something
<haz3lnut> <miyuki> it's a feature. when you drag all the way to edge, it does that to make room for another window on the other side.
<WilsonBradley> Can someone help me remove Speech_dispatcher ? It broke my audio and gives errors at boot.. :-(
<curiousx> please :'(
<saures> mylisto23: you ever run the update-grub in ubuntu?
<mylisto23> not sure saures:
<mylisto23> saures: how can I do that with a livecd?
<saures> mylisto23: why?
<escott> !patience curiousx
<mylisto23> well
<miyuki> escott: haz3lnut what is plugin name?? which plugin?
<mylisto23> I can't access my installation...how else am I going to update it?
<escott> miyuki, i dont use unity/i dont know
<saures> !details | mylisto23
<ubottu> mylisto23: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<escott> !patience | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<saures> mylisto23: download supergrub and use it to get in and run a sudo update-grub from the installed ubuntu.
<curiousx> ok, escott thx
<[deXter]> Any recommendations for a Visio alternative?
<[deXter]> I want something to make process/flow charts.
<saures> mylisto23: down load this and burn to disc is is really small and for booting. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<mylisto23> saures: should I get rescataux?
<dj_segfault> deXter: I really like Dia for that sort of thing.
<mylisto23> it seems like it has super grub2 + other features
<saures> mylisto23: you can but the grub2 is all that is needed to get in.
<escott> [deXter], the most recent version of libreoffice can read visio apparently?
<d21anthony> Hello Everyone, I am a recent convert from windows and a web designer - I use the CS4 Creative sweet (mainly photoshop, illustrator, indesign) I've tried Gimp and Im to set in my ways. Now , in my research I've found theres two methods, Virtual Box, Wine, or dual boot. Whats best and Why?
<dj_segfault> I like Dia because it stores the files as XML you can tweak, and has plugins for special applications.  It's also cross-platform
<escott> [deXter], at least thats my vague memory from a few weeks ago
<waxstone> [deXter], look into "Dia Diagram Editor" http://projects.gnome.org/dia/
<escott> !best | d21anthony
<ubottu> d21anthony: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<d21anthony> This wasn't really a poll question - it's more of a your experiences question
<d21anthony> I researched this extensively and your my last resort
<d21anthony> Theres alot of schools of thought out there.
<stephan_> Hallo hat zu hitler der Sohn ab Gott dem Gott ab Krieg Ihre Seele wird getrunken vom Teufel gelassen und lässt den Ablauf ab Leben ist ewig
<escott> d21anthony, they have tradeoffs what are your needs/budget/tolerance for imperfection/hardware etc
<america> i just had to do a hard reset cause ubuntu froze on me, and now the icon's in the file browser don't show up
<america> i did a fsck after it rebooted and it fixed a couple things and then booted up nicely
<america> but now, something isn't right
<america> no icons for anything
<escott> america, nautilus didnt start or crashed right after it started. it happens from time to time just start it manually. if it is happening regularly thats different
<america> i rebooted several again twice after, and it still didn't start
<escott> america, and if you start nautilus manually does it draw the desktop
<Onixs> which folder  is more appropriate to install a zip file , /usr/home or /root ?
<escott> Onixs, neither
<america> escott: i did nautilus -q and it worked
<mimoid> Can someone tell me what Ubuntu packages along with GNOME for a hard disk utility? I need to check the smart values of a harddisk and also possibly adjust how often it parks.
<america> thank you
<dj_segfault> Onixs: That depends what's in it.
<CFHowlett> !de|Stephan
<ubottu> Stephan: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<d21anthony> Preferably, I would like to be able to use CS4  use/ save files that can be accessed by ubuntu and CS4 . I have a 320gb hdd and 4gb ram
<escott> Onixs, system wide binaries not managed through apt should either be in /usr/local/bin or /opt
<Mongoose_> My monitor is on the brinks  and looks like I need another. Running Natty here and was thinking of another Samsung. What should I watch out for when purchasing a monitor so it is compatible with Natty?
<Onixs> escott , its more of a python script
<escott> d21anthony, so virtualization is nice because you can use ubuntu and cs4 at the same time, but (a) you have to have another license for windows and maybe cs4 (b) you have to divide your ram which might be a problem if you are working with large images
<Onixs> errr, pyload .sorry
<dj_segfault> Onixs: If it's just one script, you can put it in /usr/local/bin.  If it's a bunch of files that make up an application, I like creating a directory under /opt
<d21anthony> hmmmm,
<escott> d21anthony, wine costs no additional windows license but i don't know how the support is (check winehq's app compatibility list)
<escott> d21anthony, and dual boot is dual boot
<escott> d21anthony, and yet another option is virtualizing ubuntu as a guest under windows
<saintbasil> Question: I'm installing lucid lynx alternate cd on an old computer w/ a new HDD. It doesn't recognize my HDD and offers some drivers to use. However none of the drivers seem to follow a make/model pattern...so how do I know which driver to pick for my seagate barracuda hdd?
<Loshki> d21anthony: that probably rules out wine right there, since according to http://appdb.winehq.org, photoshop under cs4 doesn't run under wine....
<d21anthony> right, I saw that
<d21anthony> grr
<d21anthony> Im at a point where as much as I dont want to - I may have to do a dual boot
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: The hard drive is not recognized?  What kind of hard drive is it?  That's unusual
<escott> d21anthony, if you decide to virtualize it may be worth spending $50 to double your ram
<saures> Mongoose_: I think you would have a hard time finding one that didn't work, you might to know that natty is end of life in april.
<d21anthony> Is there a way I can share a folder on both sides or something - kinda like a tunnell
<saures> *like
<d21anthony> I think my ram is maxed out it's a notebook
<Loshki> d21anthony: as for dual-boot vs. virtualbox, it comes down to whether you need to run linux and windows simultaneously or not/
<dj_segfault> d21anthony: Yes, that's easy, since Linux can read and write NTFS.
<escott> d21anthony, ubuntu can read/write ntfs. virtualbox has its guest additions
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: it's a brand new seagate barracuda 500 gb 7200. It is not recognized because the firmware can't recognize HDDs that big (my guess), so I'd like to make a small aprtition. But I need to pick a driver first to do that
<motherbrain> does anybody know what arch then ZTE cricket phone is using is it ARM11 or something else the OS on it is 2.3 gingerbread
<dj_segfault> d21anthony: Just put the files on the Windows side and you'll be able to get it from both OSes
<hopstafarian> hi all...trying to reset my forgotten mysql root password...am have done the skip-grant-tables command and logged in as root...anyone know what comes next?
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: If the BIOS can't deal with a hard drive that big then no drivers are going to help you.
<d21anthony> Thank you all, your input has been really helpful
<saures> Mongoose_: doh sorry natty has another year past april my bad.
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: One possibility is that it's not the absolute size, but number of cylinders.  Since it's all logical these days maybe you can calculate a different geometry with fewer cylinders that comes out to the same size.
<Mongoose_> Saures , thanks for the info
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: well I'd like to try, I just need to know how to interpret  the esoteric driver names in terms of easily understood HDD names like western digital or seagate
<psusi> saintbasil, shouldn't need any special driver... is this ide or sata?
<dj_segfault> Like I said, drivers are not going to help you.
<saintbasil> psusi: sata
<Loshki> saintbasil: I'd be worried your disk is DOA, depending on what you mean by 'not recognised'...
<psusi> saintbasil, virtually all sata controller chips are AHCI compliant so the normal AHCI driver should just work
<Onixs> its a buch of scrip. so /opt then. thanks dj_segfault
<saintbasil> Loshki: I hope not
<Mongoose_> Running Natty 11.04 here. What is the next upgrade and are all the "kinks" been worked out?
<Onixs> bunch of script*
<saintbasil> psusi: i don't see anything labeled "ahci" on the driver list. I'm seeing things like "3w-9xxx"..."friq"...etc
<psusi> Mongoose_, 11.10 comes next
<saintbasil> I'm going down the list it gives but it';s a long one
<KBentley57> hey guys, I'm having some weird network problems.  I can ping a pc (windows) on my network, remote desktop to it, use the "connect to server" to connect to it, but when I click on "Browse the network" in nautilus, It says Opening "WORKGROUP" for a while, then spits an error "Unable to mount location"
<dj_segfault> Onixs: If there's one script that starts the program, you can create a directory under /opt then make a symbolic link to that script in your path, like "ln -s /opt/foo/foo.py /usr/local/bin/foo"
<KI7MT> saintbasil, Another thing to consider, the drive itself does not ahve a "driver per say", the drive controller does, be it sata scsi or hda. if the drive it not being seen, its more than likely the drive controller driver, not the drive itself.
<saures> Mongoose_: oneiric and has been out for about 5 months
<psusi> saintbasil, the regular ahci driver is loaded by default... try the livecd
<fbdystang> Hi, I just swapped out my comcast modem and my new one has a build in router. I can't access my ubuntu server now. Is it possible to access it by just plugging an ethernet cable between the new modem/router and my old router? Thanks
<Mongoose_> If I install 11.10 and don't care for it is it easy to go back to 11.04 without disturbing anything? I never upgraded and this Natty is my first time with ubuntu
<saintbasil> psusi: the live cd install routine didn't recognize it either. tried PP as well as LL
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, generally, you can't go backwards
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: What, what make and model is the hard drive?
<KI7MT> saintbasil, is it being displayed in your BIOS?
<Mongoose_> ok thanks
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: seagate, barracuda, ST3500641AS-RK. 7200 rpm
<psusi> fbdystang, what do you mean?  you mean you can't access your computer from elsewhere?  or that you have multiple computers locally and they can't see each other?
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, Might I suggest, if you're comfortable with it, to install virtualbox?  and try 11.10 in a "sandboxed" enviorment?
<psusi> saintbasil, boot the livecd and open the disk utility and see if it at least sees the controller
<fbdystang> psusi: I can't access it from elsewhere
<Mongoose_> ok , will give that some thought KBentley57
<saures> Mongoose_: you could clone the Natty then upgrade, see clonezilla.org
<saintbasil> KI7MT: I don't know as the bios is apple firmware, as it is an imac g5 which is proven to work with LL. The HDD is another story I suppose
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: I ask because I've read that certain external Seagate drives don't implement the real SCSI/ATAPI/etc interface, and actually do need drivers, so they don't work under Linux.
<psusi> fbdystang, then you need to configure the router to forward the appropriate ports, same as the old one
<Mongoose_> thanks
<america> nautilus won't start after boot
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, have you every used any type of virtualization?
<fbdystang> psusi: ahhh, I think you are right. I will try and get back
<Mongoose_> no
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: that would suck. i cringe at the thought of having to pay special attention to what hardware I can buy. It's happened before with printers...
<Loshki> fbdystang: does comcast give you the password to your router/modem?
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: This is internal, right?
<saintbasil> yes
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, open the software center, and install VirtualBox
<fbdystang> Loshki: I had it for the old one, so I sure hope so
<dj_segfault> Then it's not a problem.  These were USB external hard drives.
<KBentley57> after it's installed, you can play around / read up with it
<L3top> KBentley57: if he wants to check out performance, etc, vbox is not really an ideal test platform... esp with 3d accel etc. I think Mongoose_ is much better off with the clonezilla idea
<dj_segfault> saintbasil:  Do you have another computer you can hook it up to as a test?
<america> im having to issue "nautilus -q" after boot
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: no. I have a laptop but no enclosure
<KBentley57> L3top, first time linux user, never used virtualization, how scary does cloning your hd sound?  Thats a disaster waiting to happen
<Mongoose_> virtualbox ose?
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: and I got it at a best buy, so if I take it in and say "it doesnt work with linux" everyone's heads are gonna explode
<curiousx> solved =P
<Mongoose_> ok
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, no offense, I just know how confusing it can at first
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, yes, ose
<Mongoose_> :>))
<fbdystang> psusi: Let me see if this works: my new router can port forward to the old router, and my old router can assign itself a fixed ip?
<psusi> saintbasil, also check that you have the drive connected properly and you might see if it has a jumper to force SATA I mode... some controllers are buggy and fail to negotiate with SATA II drives
<L3top> it is incredibly easy, and fairly foolproof. whereas dealing with guest addons etc for subpar performance on vesa drivers... it sounds like a brilliant idea.
<Mongoose_> well not sure to go with virtual or clonezilla
<Loshki> fbdystang: I would be surprised if comcast allows customers to configure comcast equipment. Sounds like a support nightmare...
<psusi> fbdystang, just leave out the old router
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, the issue is having a real experience, vs testing the os
<L3top> just my opinion.
<Mongoose_> got it
<saintbasil> psusi: oh you're right, the jumper may be defaulted to the wrong pins...though defaulting a HDD to slave seems like a bonehead move
<Mongoose_> I can understand that! Better safe than sorry
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, with virtualbox, you don't risk the threat of trashing your current system
<psusi> saintbasil, there is no such thing as master/slave with sata
<L3top> plus... at the end of the day, you end up with a clone you can always revert to if you encounter other problems
<psusi> saintbasil, the cable can only be connected to a single drive
<Mongoose_> and i can try or use it for a week and then just unistall it is that correct?
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, with a clone backup, you can try 11.10 for real, and go back to 11.04 later
<fbdystang> Loshki, it is a modem/router. I assume they have to give me access to configure the router part of it
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, yes
<just> a partition in my ubuntu can't run  copy and paste
<Mongoose_> ok, thanks for the info. Getting tired here and going to hit the sack. Thanks for your help
<saintbasil> psusi: I did remember seeing a jumper with pins, that's all. I can check it against the old one, since they're identical except capacity
<KBentley57> Mongoose_, np
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: Google says that drive has no jumpers.  As I would expect from a SATA drive.  There is no master/slave
<hylian> i want to know how to install kde as minimally as possible. I don't want kubuntu, I want kde minimal install
<Mongoose_> Good Night
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: then i've been looking at HDDs for too long :(
<hylian> Mongoose_, goodnight!
<KBentley57> hylian, have you ever tried the ubuntu minimal install?
<L3top> You dont need to uninstall, if you clone, you will just overwrite the new install with the clone, whereas part of your hard drive will be eaten up in a vdi on virtual, which is not intuitive to get rid of. It doesnt simply go away if you uninstall vbox
<hylian> KBentley57, not what I asked for, thanks.
<saures> hylian: there is a minimal cd a net install you choose what you want.
<dj_segfault> hylian: I think you install kde-base and it brings in what it needs from there.
<L3top> night.
<I440r> why does ubuntu not follow the FSH?
<CFHowlett> !minimal|saure
<ubottu> saure: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hylian> saures, again not what I asked for, but thanks.
<KBentley57> hylian, I know, but it has the option of installing a minimal system, from which you can grab the kde bits you want
<psusi> saintbasil, check the manual for the new drive... usually there is a jumper you can set to force SATA I ( 1.5 Gpbs ) mode.. it usually isn't needed, but some controllers are buggy... and also boot the livecd, open the disk utility and see if it at least sees the SATA Host Adapter... if it sees that, but not the drive, then it's either connected wrong, needs that fall back jumper, or is doa
<hylian> dj_segfault, thanks, that's what Iwanted... :)
<saures> CFHowlett: send that to hylian
<just> a partiton in ubuntu can't run copy and paste
<dj_segfault> hylian: Yes, I know how to read
<CFHowlett> !minimal|hylian
<ubottu> hylian: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mimoid> Can someone tell me what Ubuntu packages along with GNOME for a hard disk utility?
<psusi> I440r, you mean FHS?  it does
<CFHowlett> saures   sorry, I read your message as "Is there" not "There is"
<I440r> erm thats what i meant. i cant type
<america> can anyone tell me why im having to issue "nautilus -q" after i login?
<I440r> and no it doesnt
<KI7MT> saintbasil, so just to be clear on the actual problem, you put a new drive in a mac laptop then tried to install Ubuntu via LiveCD or Alt CD and it failed to pickup the new hdd?
<Loshki> fbdystang: the average comcast customer wouldn't know a modem/router if they sat on it. Even fewer would know how to configure one. Fewer still would know how to troubleshoot the result. Nothing personal, I just don't see what's in it for comcast. They'd rather lock the boxes...
<I440r> at least not with terminfo
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: Actually, is it possible the new drive is 6GB/s and your motherboard can't support that
<hylian> KBentley57, i don't want to reinstall ubuntu, i simply wanted to just install kde, with existing dektop environments. thanks for the quick response though, you too saures
<psusi> mimico, the GNOME disk utility, and gparted
<I440r> terminfo does not belong in /lib/terminfo it should be in /usr/share/terminfo
<mimoid> psusi: what is the gnome disk utility called exactly? If I google for it I just get gparted.
<KBentley57> hylian, Oops, sorry.  I thought you had meant you wanted a clean install "Bare system"
<mimoid> gnome-disk-utility?
<mimoid> psusi: seems so
<iandan> Hi, I know we're on #ubuntu, but I'm curious, what is the main reason you stick to using Ubuntu and not changing to MacOS (let's say Windows is not an alternative)?
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: im looking at the manual now and indeed there is a jumper to limit it to 1.5 gb/s, just dont know if it's set by default. continuing to read before i take it apart again
<KBentley57> gnome-disk-utility indeed
<saintbasil> KI7MT: correct
<CFHowlett> landan please take this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<psusi> iandan, because MacOS is proprietary and comes on overpriced hardware
<KBentley57> +1.  I would snatch a macbook in a heartbeat, if they werent so overpriced.
<psusi> saintbasil, it's not set by default
<I440r> psusi, so why is terminfo not where the fhs says it should be ?
<hylian> KBentley57, no, i'll save that for when 12.04 comes out... LOL
<psusi> I440r, good question... that's odd
<dj_segfault> mimoid: There's a command line program smartctl that can get SMART reports and trigger tests
<saintbasil> psusi: ya that makes sense. guess i'm off to get the screwdrivers *exasperated*
<I440r> is that a debianism?
<L3top> Open Source.
<psusi> I440r, probably
<iandan> CFHowlett, no problem, I'll go there
<I440r> ok i shud go bish at them tho (nicely :))
<I440r> "then"
<CFHowlett> iandan   thanks for understanding...
<KBentley57> hylian, I love the bare install.  It's especially handy when you're between updates.  It grabs the newest packages, whereas installing say 11.10 now would install, then have to grab mounds of updates
<KI7MT> saintbasil, well one way to test it is putting the original drive back in, and getting to the point of install where it does the hard drive detect. If it picks up you older drive, then you know the issue is with the new drive somehow.
<saintbasil> dj_segfault, psusi, KI7MT: thank you for the help, I think I've discovered my problem and I'll try the fix now
<hylian> dj_segfault, thanks again. I see a base apps package, is that what you meant?
<saintbasil> KI7MT: I'll try that as well
<dlentz> saintbasil, imac5 should read sata2 drives fine
<saintbasil> dlentz: oh
<hylian> KBentley57, I would too, if I didn't have slow net, along with a cap on how much I can download. suffice it to say, i love the local library for nice broadband.
<dlentz> older intel sb's (ich4/5) had the "need to force sata 1.5gb/s" issue
<dlentz> imac5 appears to use ich7 southbridge
<aaron_> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, but my sound continues to come out my speakers even with my headphones plugged in.  anyone know what my problem might be? lspci says i have "Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714"
<dj_segfault> hylian:  It looks like that will do what you want.
<psusi> dlentz, and that's a regular AHCI controller right?  so should just work out of the box...
<dlentz> psusi, ideally..
<dj_segfault> But there is a package kdebase, which is what i was thinking of.  At least in my 10.04.
<dj_segfault> saintbasil: So what was the problem?
<hylian> dj_segfault, yep, thanks again. I just really don't need all the extras that comes with kde. I'd rather use my own software for that stuff. hard to beat pcmanfm or thunar for speed, leafpad for notes, all much faster than what comes with gnome 3 unity or regular kde from kubuntu.
<saintbasil> dj_segfault: I thought it needed to be speed limited, but dlentz said it can take sata 2 just fine
<hylian> thanks dj_segfault, KBentley57 and saures!
<dlentz> aaron_, see if you can get more detailed info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<KBentley57> hylian, welcome
<kevo> Who here is a Gnomie or watches Chris Pirillo's Videos there has to be at least someone
<KBentley57> kevo, gnomie?
<dj_segfault> hylian: hylian As an experiment, I would try installing "kdelibs" instead of "kdebase" then install the app you want
<CFHowlett> kevo   perhaps in #gnome
<kevo> You don' know what a gnomie is
<KBentley57> kevo, yes, I'm sorry, I like to ask rhetoric questions.
<hylian> dj_segfault, i think i'll try that, you think it will give an even simpler install?
<dj_segfault> Installing kdelibs *should* give you the ability to run KDE applications while not actually running KDE.  I think I did that on a system once
<kr00l> Quick question. What's the best wireless chipset for Ubuntu? I need a new PCI-E WiFi card
<dj_segfault> hylian: Why not just install the app and let it pull in the dependencies it needs?  That's what package management is all about.
<hylian> dj_segfault, i actually do want kde, i just want the basics though, not all the other stuff the kubuntu package installs. that's what i was trying to get too.
<KI7MT> kr00l, My preference ins and has always been intel but here's the supported HW list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<kr00l> KI7MT thx
<dj_segfault> hylian:  Then I would install kdebase.
<stephan_> uhou cant you ?'
<stephan_> you can use an hex editor for touhou cant you ?
<hylian> dj_segfault, i did, and thanks for that. kde base is what i was looking for. so is there a unity base, or gnome 3 base?
<KBentley57> there is a unity hylian
<KBentley57> if you for instance (what I do on clean installs) just do a sudo apt-get install unity, it will grab the shell that is unity
<KBentley57> there is also a gnome-shell
<hylian> KBentley57, a unity base package with minimum install?
<KBentley57> hylian, yeah, all it includes is the launcher, and search box
<KBentley57> you even have to install gnome-terminal if you want it, that's how bare it is..lol
<hylian> KBentley57, i was asking if there where also base packages for those desktops. in other words minimum installs. I don't need all the stuff the full unity, gnome 3 and kubuntu version of kde have you install.
<hylian> KBentley57, that's beautiful!
<KBentley57> hylian, there is a bare install of basically anything.  Remember, they all *use* ubuntu
 * hylian is happy to know minimal installs are available :)
<KBentley57> hylian, what you use on top of ubuntu is the desktop enviornment
<KBentley57> hylian, the best part is, the minimal install iso is only 26 mb
<hylian> KBentley57, yeah, I know. but i thought all de's where packaed with stuff and that was your only option. I'm an openbox man myself.
<curiousx> cya all
<KBentley57> hylian, absolutely not!  That's the beauty.  Speaking of openbox, I tried that myself the other day
<hylian> well i gotta go, gotta log out :)
<curious_> hello! does anyone know when you create a bootable USB stick for ubuntu what happens to any files/ saves?
<dkt> Hello. ould someone please tell me what this means or how to fix it? Thank you.
<aaron_> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, but my sound continues to come out my speakers even with my headphones plugged in.  anyone know what my problem might be? here's the also info for my machine: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0499bcd79408be5fb0453b2c08078e1fef09d77a
<KBentley57> curious_, it gets saved on the usb drive itself in persistent storage
<curious_> thank you
<dkt> :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<dlentz> aaron_, see if you can get more detailed info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<KBentley57> aaron_, can you click on the speaker and select sound setting?
<xangua> !register | dkt
<ubottu> dkt: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dkt> ok how ?
<dkt> oh ok thank you
<aaron_> dlentz: i appended the info to my msg above
<dlentz> oh, i see
<aaron_> KBentley57: i can open up sound settings, but i don't see anything that might suggest turning the speakers off with headphones in
<KBentley57> aaron_, do you have th hardware, input, output, and applications tabs?
<aaron_> KBentley57: ya, i do
<xpr3ss> how to learn code in ubuntu??
<KBentley57> aaron_, what do you see in the hardware tab
<xpr3ss> where to start?? (programming)
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, what language would you like to learn?
<CFHowlett> xpr3ss   read up http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<aaron_> KBentley57: two devices: "Internal Audio/Analog Stereo Duplex" and "Internal Audio/Digitao Stereo (HDMI) Output"
<xpr3ss> thank you CFHowlett, @KBentley57 any preferably beginning with most simple or basic and then working my way up to more difficult programming
<KBentley57> aaron_, about the output tab
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, many people say python is easier to learn than c or c++.
<aaron_> KBentley57: in the output tab, two devices: "Internal Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI) and Internal Audio Anaalog Stereo"
<xpr3ss> KBentley57 man, im in school right now and i honestly hate c++
<KBentley57> aaron_, select internal audio analog stereo, and for the connector, what options are available
<xpr3ss> i figure it'd be easier to learn myself than keep dishing out a couple grand each semester
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, i agree, ive taught myself almost all the coding i know
<KI7MT> xpr3ss, I'd start with python as it's use extensively in Ubuntu or C/C++ they can and are used everywhere Linux.
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, have you tried the Sams books?
<aaron_> KBentley57: after selecting internal audio analog stereo in the output tab, the only settings i see are "Balance: left to right"
<dlentz> aaron_, you might need something like this in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:  options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad
<h4ckm3> c++ is awesome dude
<h4ckm3> so many powers
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, ISBN 0-672-32711-2, i just recommended that book to one of my students, they're great intro books
<xpr3ss> KBentley57 have not tried sams books
<KBentley57> aaron_, you don't have a connector pull down menu?
<xpr3ss> okay great thanks
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, its c++ of course, but there are many in that series
<hylian> KBentley57, sorry I cut you off mid sentence
<KBentley57> hylian, its cool, i know we all have to leave at some point
<aaron_> KBentley57: i don't believe i do unless i need to move to a different tab.  Under "settings for the selected device" the only setting is for balance
<aaron_> KBentley57: should i have my headphones plugged in already?
<xpr3ss> okay, appreciate it, how bout programs to run code in??
<hylian> KBentley57, yeah, had to log out.
<aaron_> dlentz: so i tried that, but do i need to reboot before any changes take effect?
<Grymmoire> I try to use wubi to get my computer to be able to boot Ubuntu from the CD (since it will not do it already like most computers) and I get this
<Grymmoire> AttributeError: 'WindowsBackend' object has no attribute 'cd_path'
<dlentz> you need to reload alsa: sudo alsa force-reload
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, all you *require* is already installed - gcc.  If you want an IDE, I like netbeans
<KBentley57> you can code in notepad if you want
<KBentley57> aaron_, i don't think it should matter
<hylian> KBentley57, if your not too busy, this is what my desktop looks like: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YDn4455GJBU/T2DdIMhW-dI/AAAAAAAAASg/8gAWNqfeRjI/s320/obmenu.png
<KBentley57> aaron_, have you ever used pastebin?
<Grymmoire> Anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to load off the CD?
<apporc> Hello everyone. I got one problem\
<xpr3ss> oh okay, im still adjusting to ubuntu, so used window and visual basic.
<xpr3ss> Grymmoire Boot option
<aaron_> KBentley57: ya, is there something else i can give you to help me?
<xpr3ss> usually f12 on most laptops n desktops
<Grymmoire> xpr3ss: I already tried the boot menu earlier, I don't have the option to boot from CD at all
<hylian> KBentley57, sent you the wrong one, that was the thumb nail... http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YDn4455GJBU/T2DdIMhW-dI/AAAAAAAAASg/8gAWNqfeRjI/s1600/obmenu.png
<xpr3ss> next best option is booting from USB
<Grymmoire> I do have a USB option but I don't have any free USB sticks lying around, just my luck
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, if you open synaptic, search for netbeans, you can select to install it.  give it a try
<KBentley57> hylian, i thought it was tiny..lol
<xpr3ss> okay thanks KBentley57
<gdea73> I need help configuring X for my hybrid graphics laptop, A8-3420M with Radeon HD 6550M...
<KBentley57> aaron_, can you pastebin the output of "sudo lshw"?
<Grymmoire> Guess I'll put off installing ubuntu till I can get my hands on a USB stick then
<gdea73> I tried the standard "amdconfig --initial," but I boot to tty1 and get no DE
<KBentley57> aaron_, you may have to install lshw first - it lists all hardware in your system
<apporc> Hello everyone. I got one problem. with vmstat i saw that the cpu is busy "cs" ,and there are many "running procs" than the number of cpu core. so maybe the cpu is busying swiching between process and just do nothing. Now everything is two slow.
<gdea73> i.e. tty7 just shows system messages in low res.
<apporc> anyone can help?
<KBentley57> aaron_, while your at it, can you post the output of lsmod?
<gdea73> I tried amdconfig --adapter 0,1 --initial but I get the same result
<gdea73> * but thec omputer boots ITSELF to tty1
<KBentley57> hylian, that's a nice looking desktop
<gdea73> so has anyone successfully set up FGLRX on an APU with hybrid graphics??
<KBentley57> hylian, what dock are you using
<hylian> KBentley57, tint2
<aaron_> KBentley57: ok here it is: lshw - http://pastebin.com/sZSFJL39 ; lsmod - http://pastebin.com/a45TZ3Gx
<KBentley57> gdea73, does that command do the same thing as aticonfig --adapter=all --initial?
<gdea73> I'm not sure, I will try that next
<xpr3ss> KBentley 57, how about learning commands and stuff for the terminal?
<KBentley57> gdea73, i use the amd drivers all the time, i'm not sure about the comma
<gdea73> thanks, rebooting it now
<aaron_> KBentley57: if it means anything, when i plug my headphones in, the speakers do get a little softer, and the music comes out my headphones, but the speakers still emit sound
<gdea73> comma?
<gdea73> oh
<KBentley57> but im sure its fine it if takes the comman
<gdea73> well it was the only result I found for amdconfig APU
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, there is an ebook i had for that, that was nice.  let me see if i can find it again. one sec
<hylian> xpr3ss, just out of curiosity, what commands do you need or want to know?
<gdea73> except remember this isn't a black screen error, the laptop just doesn't use any graphics acceleration at all. The desktop doesn't show up. It boots to TTY1.
<dlentz> aaron_, any luck after reloading alsa?
<KBentley57> aaron_, im wondering if you have line-in or something like that on
<aaron_> dlentz: no luck :X
<gdea73> alright KBentley57, I'm rebooting it now, let's see if the login screen shows up this time
<KBentley57> gdea73, did you install the catalyst drives from the software center?
<KBentley57> gdea73, hold up
<KBentley57> gdea73, or did you get them from the website?
<gdea73> KBentley57, I installed them manually via the guide at wiki.cchtml.com for Maverick.
<gdea73> and BTW it booted to tty1 again, no desktop.
<KBentley57> gdea73, you know you have to recompile/install them after every kernel update right?
<hylian> KBentley57, aaron_'s problem sounds like the auto mute isn't functioning...
<aaron_> KBentley57: i googled line-in but didn't understand what that is.  i don't believe i've installed any pacakges that were intended to mess with the soundcard
<KBentley57> gdea73, unless, that is, you set up dkms
<KBentley57> aaron_, line-in is sort of like a pass through, meaning you could for instance have a mic in, and pass that sound out of the speakers, if that makes sense
<gdea73> Well, every real kernel update, right?
<gdea73> And I didn't think Maverick was going anywhere after 2.6.35-xx
<dlentz> aaron_, the term you're looking for is "jack sensing" and it's usually fixes by adding a  model=<something? or upgrading alsa
<mylisto23> has anyone ever had a problem with supergrub not booting?
<KBentley57> gdea73, true, but i always uninstall the old drivers first
<gdea73> I've got 2.6.35-32 right now, and my manually-installed WiFi (RT3090) module carried over from -22, so I hope FGLRX would.
<KBentley57> try to uninstall the old drivers, boot to tty, install the new drivers and what not
<xpr3ss> hylian i would like to learn as much as possible, nothing specific
<gdea73> well that sounds like kind of a pain. It's worked on my desktop across multiple kernel upgrades, I just haven't updated Catalyst itself, but 3D accel etc still work alright
<aaron_> dlentz: ah, that did bring many threads up.  i'm looking through them now
<gdea73> so anyway amdconfig --adapter=all --initial didn't work. What else should I try? In this case I have a quad-core APU coupled with a Radeon HD 6650M, so I'd hope to be able to use switchable/hybrid graphics.
<KBentley57> aaron_, i don't see anything that stands out in the pastebin stuff,
<gdea73> I have the laptop connected to AC power at the moment.
<xpr3ss> hylian, i would like to learn as much as possible, not looking for specifics
<KBentley57> gdea73, can you grab the amd drivers from the website? the 12.2 ones that were just released a few days ago?
<aaron_> dlentz: KBentley57 oo ok, so i found a thread on google that said i should try installing inux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic package and reboot my computer.
<gdea73> ... I suppose I could, if there's nothing else to do as far as AMDCONFIG is concerned.
<aaron_> dlentz: KBentley57 i will try this and come back.  thanks a bunch for your help!
<gdea73> It just took me... a while ... to get fglrx installed right manually. And I thought AMD's website always offered Catalyst 8, or something in compatible
<dlentz> aaron_, yes that sounds reasonable (and easily undoable)
<gdea73> (just like their Win98 drivers for the Rage 128 Pro which don't actually work XD)
<gdea73> (but that's unrelated., that was a different PC altogether)
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, Did you install it on a laptop or desktop with ubuntu linux
<xpr3ss> KBentley57 any luck??
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion, I'm running it on a laptop, a Lenovo IdeaPad Z575, with an AMD A6-3420M APU and AMD Radeon HD 6650M discrete graphics.
<gdea73> And 6GB of DDR3 :D
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, Have you noticed if Ubuntu runs hot on your laptop ?
<hylian> xpr3ss, i like this website, because it is a nice paced linux console commands walkthrough... http://linuxcommand.org/
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, still looking
<KBentley57> actually that may have been what hylian posted
<xpr3ss> okay great thanks
<KBentley57> gdea73 are you running 64 or 32 bit
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion, I haven't noticed excessive heat, but I've noticed comparably terrible battery performance. It's "estimated" at 2:20 after a full charge and that's about accurate, though it's supposed to last 4.5. It's 64 bit 10.10.
<gdea73> KBentley57, it's 64 bit.
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, Install xsensors and tell me what your temperatures are sudo apt-get install xsensors
<gdea73> I had xsensors installed already before I lost access to the DE.
<hylian> gdea73, so i am assuming you used ubuntu's hardware driver utility, and it had nothing for you there, or ???
<gdea73> now when I boot I get kicked to tty1 right away; tty7 shows the status menus
<Dulak> gdea73: My battery capacity went up when I moved from lucid to precise,  They have apparently fixed whatever regression in the kernel was causing the power issues.
<gdea73> hylian, I ran the Additional Drivers utility, and it did show FGLRX, and it probably would've worked, but I wanted to run Catalysts 12.2 because I figured it'd have better support for the APU.
<KBentley57> gdea73 http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<gdea73> Dulak, thanks, though I'm running Maverick on Kernel 2.6.35-32-generic, and I already tried the acpi=force option for extended battery life mentioned across the web.
<gdea73> KBentley57, alright opening link, just a second :P
<Quantum_Ion> Dulak, That's what I heard that next LTS version of Ubuntu will have more power saving mode for laptops
<gdea73> ah, so should I really use AMD's regular installer from the site?
<KBentley57> dgea73 that will take a second to dl, lets get the old drivers out while we're waiting
<hylian> gdea73, ahh, I see. are you sure the fglrx installed properly? it's been quite a while since i used ati hardware on a linux box.
<KBentley57> gdea73, yes
<Quantum_Ion> I had to purge fglrx completely from my system
<gdea73> hylian, well it took me a couple hours of trial and error, but I thought so. It compiled correctly and I finally got amdconfig recognized as a command. I could successfully run amdconfig --initial, but it wouldn't load Gnome after that.
<KBentley57> gdea73, let me rephrase that - I have used amd's drivers on my system for years and they work fine
<Dulak> gdea73: There is a regression somewhere in 2.6.x that causes it to eat more power than it should, the acpi=force thing doesn't fix that, it fixes another issue with acpi not working correctly so none of the power saving works.
<KBentley57> gdea73, do you have access to the box now?
<Quantum_Ion> Right now I am running Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 LTS with powersaver and a script to keep my laptop cool
<gdea73> KBentley57, alright I guess I will. I just have had problems in the past using their auto-installer, wiki.cchtml.com's Maverick guide was far more successful for my desktop. But this is my laptop, and there's nothing else I can do, so I will try those drivers in just a minute.
<hylian> gdea73, what happens when you initiate startx yourself?
<Dulak> Quantum_Ion: I went from 4 hours to almost 5.5 hours just upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<gdea73> I do have access to the laptop. I'm just simultaneously doing work on my old laptop. And typing on my desktop ;)
<zod21> whats up fellas
<gdea73> hylian, I don't know. I'll run the command.
<KBentley57> gdea73, ha, ive been there many a time
<Quantum_Ion> Dulak, With powersaver mode and lowpowerscript my laptop temps are like 71/64 and I have a dual core AMD processor
<CFHowlett> zod21   greetings
<zod21> help
<gdea73> KBentley57, haha yeah well... at least getting closer to the weekend.
<zod21> lol
<CFHowlett> !ask|zod21
<ubottu> zod21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gdea73> hylian, I tried the command and I got a bunch of errors, followed by error 11 - segfault.
<Quantum_Ion> Before my laptop was running hot and the fans were on full blast
<gdea73> "Signal 11 (segmentation fault)"
<Dulak> Quantum_Ion: That is hot!  You can't call that a laptop, it'll burn you if you put it in your lap.
<gdea73> * "caught" signal 11
<zod21> so whats goin on everyone, im so pumped to have this running on my system again, i am so sick of windows
<KBentley57> gdea73 navigate to /usr/share/ati and tell me if you see fglrx-uninstall.sh
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: I'll get you info on the temps when I get X working again.
<hylian> gdea73, hmm, is there any way you could dump that to a pastebin? it might be nothing, but maybe we could see somethging there..??
<Quantum_Ion> Dulak, I know it did start to burn my leg
<gdea73> KBentley57, you got it, just a minute
<gdea73> *walks over to corner of room, with new laptop charging*
<zod21> and has anyone seen windows 8, its the windows phone + xbox360 os its f$($ing retarded
<Quantum_Ion> My laptop shuts down when it hits 100 degrees
<gdea73> hylian I can manually copy it onto my old laptop or something but that would be a bit of a pain.
<KBentley57> zod21, not the place
<gdea73> zod21, yup, it is dumb, but apparently okay for tablets.
<CFHowlett> zod21   this is #ubuntu support.  For general chitchat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Quantum_Ion> zod21, Windows is dead here
<gdea73> but yes neither place nor time
<zod21> hahahaha
<zod21> no joke
<gdea73> okay umm... /usr/share/ati, just a second
<Dulak> zod21: Yeah, it's good though, it means linux has a chance at the desktop finally, because windows 8 sucks on a desktop
<gdea73> KBentley57, shoot, all I see is one file, amdcccle.
<hylian> gdea73, i would think you it would be easier to run something like links, and then perhaps go to google from there. i'm gonna try it, i live in the cli anyways.
<Quantum_Ion> No need to really run Windows anymore I have been using Ubuntu for a while now
<KBentley57> gdea73, ok try to run "locate fglrx" and tell me what you see
<gdea73> hylian, I would, except the wireless driver doesn't appear to be working when I'm in TTY1. Which is strange. And a pain. it took me all day to get WiFi working :
<gdea73> :P
<gdea73> KBentley57, I'll try.
<zod21> dulak yeah thats the most awesome thing about it, i wasnt bitching i think that rules. linux is about to be a big hit. and technichal question @cfhowlett does anyone know if they are going to keep the Gnome3 interface even after what torvalds had to say about it on the next distro because i hate it. i went back to 10.04 because i thought it was better
<Quantum_Ion> I think April 12th 2012 is when Ubuntu LTS comes out
<gdea73> a lot of lines came up, including stuff in /usr/share, and something with "modaliases" in it. Can't copy all of it ATM though.
<hylian> gdea73, aww, dang. did you install wicd by any chance?
<R3db3ard> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gdea73> wicd? Don't remember doing so.
<Radiobuzz> hello guys
<zod21> what up buzz
<Radiobuzz> I'm having a problem with grub and I was hoping someone could help me :)
<gdea73> Yeah the ralink rt3090 was a PAIN to get working. I had to, among other things, compile it with like 8 special parameters, blacklist every other module known to man, and run some other commands ... >_<
<R3db3ard> !offtopic zod
<Radiobuzz> hey zod
<Dulak> zod21: gnome 3 is here to stay, it just needs to mature,  with the new plugins many things are coming back to gnome 3 from gnome 2
<su> hey does anyone know how to change the address bar in thunar to an actual path? is there something like gconf-editor for it?
<gdea73> Well I'm thinking what I should do now is apt-get remove --purge fglrx, and rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and sudo apt-get install (vesa drivers?)
<DJ> su you need to install gnome-tweak-tools
<KBentley57> gdea73 bingo
<gdea73> Dulak: Do you know if AllTray was ever updated to work with anything other than </= 10.10?
<DJ> so you can tweak your Bar and Much more in Gnome su
<Dulak> gdea73: I don't know what AllTray is so no
<Radiobuzz> I'm trying to boot from an ISO file, which is located on (hd0,7), however grub2 can't find the file and when I look at other grub entries I see that instead of using hd0,x, it uses (for every entry, OpenSuSE and Windows) hd0,msdosX
<su> DJ: isn't thunar xfce though? I just installed the xfce desktop and am in it
<kalimojo> gdea73 i had the same problem with ralink
<gdea73> KBentley57, alright I guess I'll do that, and then just use ATI's downloadable drivers. However, what was the package I was to install, for the vesa drivers. I removed them before. That's why I'm stuck at a terminal.
<Radiobuzz> I tried replacing hd0,7 with hd0,msdos7 with no luck
<gdea73> kalimojo, yeah I tried to write a quick and dirty tutorial on my thread, see Lenovo IdeaPad Z575 WiFI ;)
<KBentley57> gdea73, did you download the drivers at the link i gave?
<gdea73> Dulak, it was a utility that allowd you to pin stuff to the system tray
<zod21> @Dulak yeah i hope, i just like the old school stuff, my favorite distro is still 7.10 it ran on my system like a charm
<KBentley57> gdea73, you don't need to be in x to install the drivers
<gdea73> I don't?
<KBentley57> gdea73 not at all
<zod21> whats the command in here for @ someone, i forgot because i am a retard
<gdea73> Well I need WiFi to download them, and I'd rather not do the USB stick deal right now...
<KatsumeBlisk> Tab zod21
<KBentley57> gdea73, when you get them downloaded, all you need to do is cd to Downloads
<KatsumeBlisk> zod21: Just start typing their name and hit Tab
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, Next laptop I purchase will be a Lenovo or a Toshiba right now I am using a Gateway/Acer laptop they kind of suck
<gdea73> KatsumeBlisk: oh my god that's how you do that?!?! I always wondered how to do that in IRC!!
<KBentley57> gdea73 then run "sudo ./amd-blah-blah.run
<Radiobuzz> so to make the question simpler: why does my grub entries use hd0,msdosX instead of hd0,X?
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: haha yeah, I've heard, bad things about Gateway laptops.
<zod21> katsumeblisk
<gdea73> The school where I live purchased a couple billion dollar deal with gateway right before they filed bankruptcy... lol
<KBentley57> gde33, lol, it took me a long time to figure the tab thing out too
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, yeah never buy one because Gateway is Acer now
<Dulak> zod21: another 6 months to a year and most everything you had on gnome 2 should be working under gnome 3 with the plugin system,  though I'm sure there will be plenty of programs that don't get ported, functionality has a habit of getting reimplemented in this type of situation.  It just takes time.
<KatsumeBlisk> zod21: Maybe I didn't understand your question. :P
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: I kind of forgot that, yeah thanks. I always had more respect for Acer as a brand, lol. Though I loved old Gateway desktops. I have what I call the "SuperGateway," a blend of P3 and P2 era computing, all Gateway branded components & peripherals, including a Gaetway CRT! :D
<Dulak> Quantum_Ion: that's funny because I only buy acer laptops, and have always had a good experience with them.
<hylian> gdea73, another option would be to use the live cd. you use backspace as it is loading until you get a cli menu. then you can choose safe menu. you should then be able to find a menu option for booting with the default (but crappy) gui driver. this would atleast get you back out of cli land... but then you would have to remove that driver, and either try to re-install it or choose one from the ubuntu driver repositories...
<zod21> @dulak freakin awesome. i love ubuntu, i can do anything, and i just put backtrack on a flash drive and i now can really do whatever lol, it is awesome
<miguel_> if i want to use wget to get all files from a website that start with the name miguel how can i do it???
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, I installed Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS on a friends old Toshiba laptop made in 2005 and his laptop runs 10 times faster then it ran with Windows pretty strange huh
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: well, if I get fglrx to work sometime I'll let you know, you should consider the Z575 for an upgrade; it seems to be a really nice laptop. Just it came with Win7 which is... just not acceptable for me ;P
<zod21> @dulak, how many distros have you been through
<Quantum_Ion> Dulak, People always tell me the best laptops for Linux are Lenovo
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: Not strange at all, Ubuntu is so far better optimized, at least on the right hardwrae :)
<Dulak> Quantum_Ion: not to be a jerk but 10.04 was released in 2010
<KatsumeBlisk> Dulak: He probably means that the laptop is 7 years old, not the distro
<Quantum_Ion> Dulak, I know I only due the LTS releases
<stephan_> can anyone tell me about linux from scratch ?
<gdea73> hylian: that seems like it would work except I'd prefer to use the wireless. Which I can't unelss I'm in X on my native install. I think. Though I don't see why the module rt3090sta wouldn't load in tty1. Maybe I'll try again.
<Dulak> zod21: I started using linux it 1995, and have worked with just about every distro that has any sort of popularity, because I was a syseng at a server hosting company.
<zod21> @dulak and do you ever mess with kde, i ran it a while back and i despised it. it was annoying and slower
<gdea73> So can anyone confirm (or just say they would for my sanity's sake) that the A8 + 6650M will work alright with fglrx, and some 3D acceleration? :S
<KatsumeBlisk> zod21: I'm using KDE right now.
<gdea73> (and then I'll go reinstall the vesa graphics and install from ATI's site the autoinstaller)
<hylian> gdea73, that's iffy. My wireless works right off the live cd, but this is a pretty simple little netbook I have here.
<Quantum_Ion> Dulak, laptop was made in 2005 it had Windows XP on it and when I installed Ubuntu Linux 10.04 the laptop was very fast
<KatsumeBlisk> zod21: Getting used to it. Decided to try it out
<Dulak> zod21: I never really cared for kde,  I have messed with it but not that much, I always end up back on gnome or xfce
<Quantum_Ion> Dulak, KDE is the darkhorse for some reason
<Radiobuzz> so, noone can help me? :3
<gdea73> hylian: well that's ... lucky. as I explained, it took me a long time to get the RT3090 working. A loong time. And now I have to do the work I put off! :P
<Dulak> Quantum_Ion: Yeah I just misunderstood what you said, thought you were saying you installed 10.04 in 2005.
<zod21> @dulak much respect bro that rules, ive only used mint, dsl and ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> Dulak, np
<gdea73> I'll be on... tomorrow afternoon I suppose, and I can finish this battle with fglrx
<KBentley57> Radiobuzz, what is your question
<hylian> gdea73, sorry... that sucks. using ndis wrapper?
<Redjack1964> someone can tell me how can i add a include search path in environment variables?
<gdea73> I really hope I can run Minecraft on this thing, reasonably well. As that and YouTube-ing are the only things I miss with my current laptop.
<miguel_> if i want to use wget to get all files from a website that start with the name miguel how can i do it???
<Quantum_Ion> I don't have time to mess around with every new release of Ubuntu that's why I just upgrade when the LTS releases come out
<Dulak> Redjack1964: you want to add a path that is searched when you try to execute commands?
<KBentley57> miguel_, man wget
<zod21> @katsumeblisk yeah, i had it for a few months, liked it at first kindof mainly because of the change but i got annoyed by it after a while and whent back to gnome. i just like the interface a ton more
<miguel_> KBentley57: i can't find it there
<KatsumeBlisk> Quantum_Ion: I thought about that, but I really like the latest software.
<Redjack1964> Dulak: not a command, but a include/ repertory.
<Radiobuzz> KBentley57: trying to make grub2 boot from an iso file which is located in hd0,7 but grub can't find it; when I read the grub config file I realise every entry uses hd0,msdosX instead of hd0,X
<hylian> gdea73, minecraft runs beautiful, just do not use icedtea6 plugin or open jdk. make sure it is from sun/oracle or it won't work at all.
<gdea73> hylian: I don't remember. Probably. I had to compile the module and blacklist a bunch for it to work. I was real excited when it did though.
<Dulak> Quantum_Ion: I do exactly the same thing, I just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 to beat the server issues that happen whenever an LTS is released.
<KatsumeBlisk> zod21: I'm deciding between KDE, Cinnamon, and Xfce. Just installed this, so I'm going to wait. Can't pass judgment on a DE in only a few days.
<Quantum_Ion> Just like I upgrade Oracle Java when full versions come out like Java 7 I will wait for Java 8 and so on
<gdea73> sorry that was from earlier. Well I meant I'd hope Minecraft would run well on my A8 + 6550M, not just Ubuntu in general. I've used Ubuntu before with Minecraft and it's great, both on my server and workstation :)
<KBentley57> Radiobuzz, i just tried to do that a few days ago actually.  how risky are you feeling?
<gdea73> (but those have discrete graphics only, no hybrid/APU chipset deal)
<Radiobuzz> very :)
<KBentley57> miguel_, give me a moment and ill try to look something up
<Dulak> Redjack1964: I am not sure what you need there, what exactly are you wanting to do?
<gdea73> alright I have some time for troubleshooting now, but not much. I've got to get up early to finish what I was working on, besides the laptop :(
<KBentley57> Radiobuzz, can you make a new blank partition?
<Radiobuzz> wait, I'll PM you
<Quantum_Ion> In my younger days I had a lot of time to install new versions of Ubuntu when a new version came out but not anymore sometimes installing software and tweaking it can take up too much of my time
 * hylian loves openbox with tint2, faster than greased ligntinin'
<gdea73> earlier today I was considering a reformat, but now that WiFi works, that's beyond my reach and willpower :D
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: I know how you feel, I'm running out of time to do anything these days :P
<gdea73> I keep wanting to get around to installing Arch on my Asus Terminator C3, but I never have the time...
<KBentley57> Quantum_Ion, tell me about it, reinstalling up to 10 programs i use and have configured could take a full day
<gdea73> and plus since it doesn't have the (cx8 cmov) instruction, things are difficult when an i686 is required :D
<KBentley57> Quantum_Ion, if there were no hiccups
<gdea73> alright I'm going to remove fglrx or the remainder of it, and install the opensource radeon drivers.
<hylian> gdea73, my suggestion would be to remove the driver you where using altogether. once you have done that, we should hopefully be able to walk you through the cli to get a known functioning driver installed.
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, goodluck
<KBentley57> gdea73, i would go with the closed source drivers, if it were me
<KBentley57> gdea73, gl though@
<gdea73> @all three of you: thanks for the good luck wishes ;) . And I am ultimately going to use the closed source drivers, I'm just reinstalling vesa to get to my desktop, to get to the AMD website :D
<gdea73> though I know I have like 5 other PCs I could use, I'm too... well it's a weird type of laziness. I don't mind the software work, I just don't want to have to find my USB drive or replug the network cable from the C3 into the laptop and rewire stuff :P
<Dulak> gdea73: They offer ubuntu debs on that site?
<Quantum_Ion> Sarah, Hi
<R3db3ard> gdea73, you only have to do it once.
<miguel_> KBentley57: anything?
<xpr3ss> KBentley57, any luck??
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, start here http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<KBentley57> xpr3ss, i haven' found the book yet, I'm not sure i saved it
<gdea73> Dulak: on the AMD site? Apparently... (?)
<gdea73> oh crap, abort!
<gdea73> "cannot stat '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory'
<gdea73> well ... okay then
<gdea73> I'll just reboot.
<KBentley57> miguel_, im not sure if this is what you need, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<xpr3ss> okay well thanks anyway for what you have provide
<L3top> I can help with video driver/issues
<xpr3ss> provided**
<KBentley57> you're welcome.  If i see you back in a while maybe ill have found it
<gdea73> L3top: that'd be great, well I'm working on them atm but if I need further help it'd be greatly appreciated.
<gdea73> woo, back to the desktop! ... with the crappy open source drivers :P
<gdea73> alright so, KBentley57: now I go to AMD's site?
<L3top> You will have to completely purge the fglrx drivers in order to use the radeon
<L3top> can you give me the output of lspci | grep "VGA"
<gdea73> L3top:  I have done so. (If you're talking to me.) I'm going to reinstall them now, using the link that KBentley57 provided :)
<gdea73> ... though, I can.
<KBentley57> gdea73 yes, grab those drivers
<gdea73> there are two listings:
<gdea73> (1) 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9647
<L3top> I just wanted to make sure your chipset is supported first... I am just catching up gdea73
<gdea73> and (2) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6741
<L3top> can you give me the output of lspci -v | grep "VGA"
<gdea73> L3top: well that's the thing, it's the new A8 APU so I really hope it's supported.
<KBentley57> gdea73 i know, those are the ones you need
<gdea73> L3top: with quotes? Alright, I will.
<L3top> thats correct then
<gdea73> exact same output.
<L3top> KBentley57 is correct
<gdea73> alright, 'ill go back and find that link
<gdea73> *I'll
<L3top> -v was the addition
<L3top> but I dont need it
<gdea73> L3top: okay thanks, off to install fgrlx.
<L3top> fglrx*
<L3top> :)
<endra> Hello
<KBentley57> L3top, i always f'd that up too..lol
<L3top> I used to
<KBentley57> hey endra, whats up?
<gdea73> ah, this file looks almost identical to the one I compiled before (?)
<gdea73> KBentley57: do I just "run" the .run file? And it installs for me?
<endra> KBentley57: hey how's it going? Everything is okay here :-)
<L3top> !pm > Guest2732
<ubottu> Guest2732, please see my private message
<endra> My ubuntu server went down sometime in the past hour and I only have access via SSH. I got it rebooted but I would like to see the reason it went down. How can I do that?
<KBentley57> gdea73, yes, run with sudo
<KBentley57> sudo ./amd------.run
<gdea73> KBentley57: you got it... running now.
<KBentley57> select (1)
<xpr3ss> have a goodnight everyone, thanks for the help
<KBentley57> don't just hit enter
<gdea73> darn, command not found, should I "sh" it? (haha)
<KBentley57> later xpr3ss
<dj_segfault> endra: Did you look in /var/log/messages?
<KBentley57> sudo sh ./amd---.run
<KBentley57> haha
<gdea73> alright.
 * L3top just finished writing autodetection for every card on the planet for project... so is just fresh in it
<gdea73> okay it's uncompressing "Catalyst 8.95"
<gdea73> (sadface at Catalyst 8)
<KBentley57> yeah, ...... everywhere..lol
<gdea73> (for hybrid GPU)
<endra> dj_segfault: any specific file?
<KBentley57> oh, it said no?
<gdea73> ooh a graphical installer, that's slightly different :D
<dj_segfault> endra: uhh... /var/log/messages?
<endra> dj_segfault: that does not exist for me
<KBentley57> define graphical?  a blue background text installer?..haha
<gdea73> should I:
<gdea73> [1] Install Driver 8.95 on X.Org 6.9 or later 64-bit, or
<KBentley57> select 1, don't do the debs
<gdea73> [2] Generate Distribution-Specific DriverPackage?
<KBentley57> [1]
<gdea73> alright, I will, thanks.
<gdea73> auto, or custom?
<dj_segfault> How can /var/log/messages not exist?  Did they change the name of the logfiles?
<KBentley57> auto
<gdea73> I suppose Auto couldn't hurt, but do you have an opinion? alright thanks.
<KBentley57> auto has always worked better for me
<Dulak> dj_segfault: they got rid of /var/log/messages in maverick I think,  it's not there in precise for sure
<KBentley57> dj_segfault, ls a dir at a time
<Linux7> where to find all sites that logs typed password?
<KBentley57> eh?
<endra> dj_segfault: it appears that I can look at /var/log/syslog now
<dj_segfault> endra: Sorry for leading you astray.  I'm still running 10.04LTS.
<Dulak> dj_segfault: except it is there in precise, hmmmm
<gdea73> woot! It worked, so far.
<Dulak> endra: what distro are you running?
<gdea73> wait, before I reboot, do I run amdconfig manually? or just reboot?
<endra> Dulak: latest ubuntu-server
<endra> dj_segfault: not a problem, I really appreciate your help :-)
<gdea73> okay i'll just let it reboot
<KBentley57> gdea73, sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<KBentley57> before or after, doesn't really matter
<Dulak> endra: /var/log/kern is also good, if it was a kernel issue you should get some info there
<dr-willis> its now called amdconfig isent it?
<KBentley57> it's still aticonfig in the latest driver
<researcher123> I have an aptonCD.iso of my  earlier installed applications.Now I want to restore but cant load the image.Any help?
<dr-willis> they renamed some of their other tools. i noticed the other day. i rarely use ati
<gdea73> KBentley57:  well I rebooted and it appears to work, which is sweet, full 1366x768, but I'll run the command now.
<dr-willis> researcher123:  mount the iso perhaps
<gdea73> alright I did, and I"m rebooting :)
<dr-willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dulak> What aspect is 1366x768, 16:9?
<gdea73> Dulak: correct.
<Dulak> gdea73: you lucky bastid
<endra> This seems to be why it went offline: http://pastebin.com/XqSQGqS9
<gdea73> BTW, sometimes when I close the lid (suspend), the laptop never wakes up. It does on a hardware level but the screen stays off. I have to take out the battery (!!) to get it to POST again. Hardware or software problem? I see nothing about resuming in any system log.
<gdea73> Dulak: lol
<gdea73> KBentley57: oh noes! I'm stuck at "checking batttery state," i.e. TTY7 has no interface now.
<gdea73> stuck at the ugly splash, as it were
<KBentley57> gdea73 do the config and reboot
<gdea73> okay now my backspace key is doing nothing, and my right arrow is acting like a spacebar
<Dulak> gdea73: suspend has always been a bit buggy, I stopped trying and moved to hibernate instead.  It's a bit slower, but not as buggy.
<K350> is there ayone who knows how to setup mutt with mixmaster?
<KBentley57> gdea, oh wait, it was fine, you configged, and now its broke?
<gdea73> KBentley57: good call on hibernate. but also, this is AFTER configuring it like that. I'm going to try just --initial.
<gdea73> yeah it worked before :S
<K350> There's NOT a single line on google on how to setup mutt wiht mixmastr. Not a line , nothing
<Dulak> endra: well that looks like either an attempt to exploit your server, or bad ram.
<KBentley57> gdea73 delete the xorg.config and reboot - its in /etc/x11
<gdea73> oh, okay.
<Dulak> endra: you might want to run memtest86+ on that box and see if it shows any errors
<gdea73> Doing so now.
<gdea73> I'm afraid it will default to VESA since I didn't --purge it this time :X
<Dulak> endra: it's an actual machine or a vps?
<Linux7> to view all the logs on the Internet navigation?
<endra> Dulak: actual machine.
<gdea73> yup, back and running, but in crap-resolution, 1024x768, on a 16:9 TFT :(
<gdea73> Now Catalyst won't launch, clearly fglrx is no longer running. Should I run the amdconfig --initial command?
<hylian> gdea73, i wish I had that resolution. I am forever stuck in 1024x600, (netbook).
<Dulak> endra: yeah run memtest86+ on it and see if it gives errors.  If you get errors you can take the addresses from the error and pass them to the kernel at boot to avoid any bad spots.
<gdea73> hylian: haha, bummer. I liked the old 4:3 resolutions like 1024x768, etc, as long as the screen fits it.
<gdea73> ah, "uninitialised file found, configuring." Gotcha.
<st1> is there a way to make TOP show memory usage minus cache/buffer?
<gdea73> So on a side note, why does my battery life just... suck?
<hylian> well thats all for me everyone. I am very tired, goodnight
<KBentley57> later hylian
<Dulak> gdea73: I am very jealous of your 16:9 laptop screen.
<gdea73> it lasts 2:30, tops. The laptop as rated for 4:30. It's brand new with its OEM battery.
<KBentley57> gdea73, open catalyst control center
<gdea73> Dulak: haha it's rather nice... when the drivers work >_>
<gdea73> oh wait they do!
<Dulak> gdea73: what version of ubuntu?
<gdea73> res is back to 1366 :)
<st1> or other real time ram usage command
<gdea73> Dulak: 10.10 x86_64.
<endra> Dulak: I'll try that. Thanks for the help :)
<KBentley57> i prefer 16:10 over 16:9
<gdea73> KBentley57: is that like, HDTV res? My desktop and server run 1080p.
<KBentley57> gdea73 what did you do to fix it?
<gdea73> ah sweet, catalyst is running. I installed the drivers you provided and ran amdconfig --initial :)
<gdea73> the --adapter=all screwed it up
<Linux7> to view all the logs on the Internet navigation?
<gdea73> it's not a true crossfire setup, it's "hybrid" 1, vs. the other.
<Dulak> endra: It also has the same charecteristic of someone trying to exploit the kernel, so if you get no errors, best start looking very hard at your system.
<gdea73> so here's the deal now, it's running on the discrete card, which is nice but I'd like that to be toggle-able.
<gdea73> oh sick "Switchable Graphics" tab! XD
<KBentley57> gdea73, it came out before the flat panel craze.  it's just a little bit taller with the same width
<gdea73> KBentley57: that sounds awesome.
<KBentley57> gde33, does it switch? Fingers crossed
<gdea73> Gosh darn it AMD! "You must reboot to apply the changes"
<gdea73> so I have to reboot to play a game that runs natively on Linux? haha what a joke.
<KBentley57> reboot and see if it at least works
<KBentley57> lol
<Linux7> to view all the logs on the Internet navigation?
<KBentley57> and what is this game that runs natively on linux you speak of?
<gdea73> I might as well have an XP partiton. Though I'm kidding. Going with the "bold strategy" of Ubuntu alone on a brand new laptop. And using 10.10, and *not* upgrading :D
<gdea73> KBentley57:  It's rebooting and I think it's workign.
<Dulak> gdea73: That is a gamer laptop, you will never get good battery out of it, because it's aimed at performance, not power saving.
<gdea73> *working.
<dr-willis> if your switchable works.. id say count your blessings. :)
<Braden`> Hello
<gdea73> Dulak: but it doesn't *look* as lame as a "gaming laptop"! haha. It's a Lenovo.
<triscuit> I'd like to delete my windows partition, but gw2
<KatsumeBlisk> gdea73: That distro will last you all of a month. It's not getting security updates after next month.
<KBentley57> you might like the mate desktop
<gdea73> KatsumeBlisk: ah god
<gdea73> it took me about that long to CONFIGURE everything lol
<KBentley57> lol
<Dulak> gdea73: Yes but the cpu and graphics are typical gamer laptop parts, so your battery will never be good.
<gdea73> oh man, purpoe screen... (?)
<KBentley57> give it a sec
<Braden`> I installed the postfix package, and I have "inet_interfaces = all" in my /etc/postfix/main.cf file; however, netstat -anp shows "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      18428/sendmail: MTA".  How do I make it listen to 0.0.0.0?
<KatsumeBlisk> gdea73: 10.10 will be depracated next month since it'll have been 18 months after release, the lifetime of a non-LTS release.
<gdea73> Dulak: meh, okay. I don't emphasize portability a lot. I just expected its rating of 4.5 hours to be semi-true, which it is. 2.75?
<Fyodorovna> triscuit, you have another os like ubuntu installed from windows there as well?
<gdea73> KatsumeBlisk: oh, that's... too bad. It's my favorite release.
<Dulak> gdea73: Be lucky, I bought an amd gamer laptop that was super cheap for my dad for xmas, and his battery lasts 1 hr 15 minutes.
<gdea73> KBentley57: darn, I'm frozen on boot. No tty1 either. Just a purple screen, that's blank.
<gdea73> I'll try a hard reboot.
<KBentley57> gdea73 - hard reboot and let it go and see
<gdea73> alright I'm doing so
<KatsumeBlisk> gdea73: I agree. It's mine as well. You'll either have to downgrade to 10.04 (for a year) or change DEs if you don't want Unity.
<gdea73> though Dulak, i think it's just b/c it's running on the discrete card, draining the power.
<gdea73> KatsumeBlisk: ah, well, I might just keep it unsupported even though people will laugh at me. And hate me. haha.
<KBentley57> you know, i love unity - let me just throw that out there.  for me, its much better productivity wise
<KBentley57> *hides behind wall
<gdea73> I don't like gnome fallback, things are occasionally broken and it's not as cool
<Dulak> gdea73: If the cpu supports frequency scaling you can get a lot of mileage from using the ondemand govenor and not using the discrete graphics.
<geek_> hello is xubuntu good for newbie @ linux?
<Braden`> Anyone?
<KatsumeBlisk> KBentley57: It's not my favorite, but it's not bad. I don't like it enough to use it though. You can have your own opinion. :)
<KatsumeBlisk> geek_:  I think it's fine.
<KBentley57> geek_, most of the ubuntu's are fairly similar
<KBentley57> geek_, if you want something that is more windows like, try kubuntu
<geek_> k thanks wasn't sure
<Braden`> I installed the postfix package, and I have "inet_interfaces = all" in my /etc/postfix/main.cf file; however, netstat -anp shows "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      18428/sendmail: MTA".  How do I make it listen to 0.0.0.0?
<gdea73> KBentley57: I can see how people might like it. On a laptop perhaps. I just like DEs to be both "classic" looking and very customizable. I still use Windows 98 - just throwing that out there. *ducks*
<researcher123> is it possible to identify duplicate files on system? Any search tool?
<Dulak> Unity just needs to mature, same as gnome 3.
<KatsumeBlisk> gdea73: You should check out Cinnamon. Not completely polished right now because it's new, but it's really good.
<gdea73> KBentley57: crap still have the purple screen on the "onboard" graphics.
<KBentley57> KatsumeBlisk, i usually install from the ground up, and only install the least of what i need
<gdea73> KatsumeBlisk: heard of it, supposed to be cool. I'll try it sometime perhaps.
<KatsumeBlisk> Dulak: Exactly. KDE4 had the same problems Unity and GNOME have
<KBentley57> KatsumeBlisk, by the time im done i feel as if ive spun my own distro
<gdea73> KBentley57: I'll finish troubleshooting tomorrow. Too tired now. Thanks all for the help
<KBentley57> lol
<gdea73> good night ;)
<KBentley57> night man
<zykotick9> researcher123: fslint is a gui tool with duplicate search
<KBentley57> brb
<Dulak> KatsumeBlisk: I like it on my netbook, but not my desktop.  I am still on gnome2 on my desktop, waiting for the maturity.
<KatsumeBlisk> KBentley57: It depends on what distro I'm using on how much work it takes. If it's prebuilt like Ubuntu, I'll use it. If it's like Arch, I'll set it up myself.
<KatsumeBlisk> Dulak: What's this "it"? Cinnamon?
<Dulak> KatsumeBlisk: unity
<KatsumeBlisk> Dulak: What distro you running on the desktop?
<brightspark> KatsumeBlisk: is that panel-looking item in cinnamon customisable in the way it is in gnome2?
<Dulak> KatsumeBlisk: debian stable
<KatsumeBlisk> Dulak: Oh yeah. Sorry. Three conversations. :P
<Dulak> KatsumeBlisk: np
<KatsumeBlisk> brightspark: Too a point. I'm not sure how many applets are available, but they're working on it.
<brightspark> KatsumeBlisk: thank you.  The lack of customisability is why I've been avoiding upgrading from Meerkat
<KatsumeBlisk> Dulak: I like up-to-date software too much to run Debian stable or Ubuntu 10.04. :-/ I had to make a choice, GNOME 2 or the other software.
<KatsumeBlisk> brightspark: Cinnamon is relatively young, so it may not be what you want out of it, but give it time. The Linux Mint guys want a GNOME 2-like DEe as well.
<Dulak> KatsumeBlisk: It just sucks so many things all decided to change at the same time, so the last 10 years of work making everything rock solid went out the window across the board.
<r00t_> hello
<r00t_> anyone there
<KatsumeBlisk> Dulak: It wouldn't have been such a big deal if only one had changed, preferably Ubuntu with Unity since we'd have GNOME Shell if Canonical didn't make Unity.
<KatsumeBlisk> Dulak: GNOME Shell on Ubuntu I mean
<r00t_> say something
<fre3bird> i was wondering if i could get some assistance getting my soundcard working
<fre3bird> using 11.10
<webnet> KatsumeBlisk, it kind of makes sense tho. lol. Unity starts with a U shouldnt it be called gubuntu if it had gnome the whole time? like kubuntu or fluxbuntu xubuntu. etc lol
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: No. Ubuntu has always had GNOME until Unity, which is still GNOME-based.
<Dulak> webnet: gnome was the default, you only needed the other names to differentiate between the default or not.
<webnet> i know. it was a joke. lol
<hex20dec> Anyone speak Spanish fluently?
<Dulak> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<webnet> KatsumeBlisk,  i know. it was a joke about the first letter
<hex20dec> Any native Spanish speakers can tell me if I have any mistakes here: http://pastebin.com/ey39ZnJp    Thanks.
<KatsumeBlisk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KatsumeBlisk> hex20dec: There's a channel for Spanish speakers.
<webnet> KatsumeBlisk, he speaks english i think he is looking for someone to proofread the messages in his code because he dont speak spanish
<m4v> hex20dec: our channels are for Ubuntu support, not for help you with your spanish
<webnet> would that be correct hex20dec ?
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: I'm just trying to help. :P
<hex20dec> webnet: Yes.
<webnet> KatsumeBlisk, i know. lol. its all good
<webnet> hex20dec, after looking at your pastebin doc what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<xpr3ss> KBentley57..
<hex20dec> webnet: It's just the biggest channel, and other channels don't tend to respond.
<xpr3ss> Need help with netbeans, i manually installed it through Synaptic but it isnt showing up anywhere....
<webnet> hex20dec, ok but thats not what tghis channel is for. :(
<webnet> xpr3ss, same happened to me
<xpr3ss> no solution??
<hex20dec> Just a bit of help from a native speaker wouldn't harm anyone.
<webnet> in terminal its i believe netbeans
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: What DE, version, etc?
<KatsumeBlisk> hex20dec: that's not the purpose of this channel though.
<hex20dec> KatsumeBlisk: Okay, thanks anyways.
<webnet> pangolin, plz PM me when you have a few minutes
<xpr3ss> KatsumBlisk huh??
<xpr3ss> version 6.9
<testing321> thanks to free or open source software, I've rediscovered the real power of irc, it's instant, facebook doesn't compare
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: What desktop environment are you using? What version of Ubuntu?
<xpr3ss> oh..11.10 sorry
<webnet> gnome? kde?
<webnet> lxde?
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: No problem. :) Are you using Unity, the stock interfface?
<xpr3ss> yup
<ineedhelp> Hello....I need help... but not sure where to go... VLC cannot play h264 suddenly
<ineedhelp> how do I fix
<xpr3ss> KatsumeBlisk...anything???
<ineedhelp> it says VLC does not support the audio or video format "h264". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<ineedhelp> but before it did play them
<sacarlson> ineedhelp: what about restricted format package?
<ineedhelp> sorry I do not understand... what does this mean?
<Dmole> is there an off topic chan somewhere?
<ineedhelp> I was using N-muench ppa
<sacarlson> ineedhelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ineedhelp> and i tried to make fix a problem with DLNA but now I cannot use it any
<Dmole> ineedhelp: what are you trying to do?
<ineedhelp> I WAS before trying to make it play over UPNP, but now It does not play H264 and I tried to reverse to the other version but it works none
<wiesshund> in terminal, anyone have an idea why my arrow keys want to do things like take a screen shot instead of go up or down through previous commands, or move the cursor forward and back over a typed command?
<ineedhelp> i tried get-deb and nmuench and cannonical
<ineedhelp> I cannot remember what happened and I am not sure where to look for fix
<ineedhelp> please help
<ineedhelp> sorry for my english.  I am not using a translation, so I can type more quick
<fre3bird> i have a z68 motherboard running ubuntu and cannot get volume control see any soundcard.
<sacarlson> ineedhelp: sounds like a codec problem to me,  see if you have the restricted extra's installed
<fre3bird> is there a script that will nail this sucker down for me ?
<webnet> pangolin, never mind
<fre3bird> unity sound mixer shows no soundcard
<Sixmsj> http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/cfe-dev/2010-June/009457.html
<Sixmsj> anyone know where clang++ is located
<Sixmsj> im having the problem described in the link
<ineedhelp> sacarlson: synaptic does say I have
<ineedhelp> it
<ineedhelp> i should reinstall?
<sacarlson> ineedhelp: can't hurt to try reinstall it
<ineedhelp> ok.
<ineedhelp> that worked none
<ineedhelp> tht did not work
<sacarlson> ineedhelp: maybe try totum or mplayer
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: Sorry. I was AFK for a moment. I'm not sure. It's not in the menu?
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: Sorry, "Dash". :P
<sabgenton> udevmon was replaced
<ineedhelp> sacarlson: it plays in totem... Mplayer has another problem I do not know of... Sometimes plays but others files it does not... but I am not understand
<kelvinella> hi how do i check whether my netbook is using broadcom or not?
<sabgenton> what's the new command?
<sabgenton> it's like something mon
<franz_> there is a lot more people on #ubuntu than #windows
<sabgenton> so
<sabgenton> it's at's called freenode :P
<franz_> interesting
<ineedhelp> but I have problems with pulseaudio so i do not like totem
<xpr3ss> nope
<xpr3ss> its like it isnt installed at all.
<kelvinella> i have a netbook that has installed ubuntu 11.10 in it but the wireless keeps disconnecting
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: Is it in /usr/bin (a launcher for it)?
<fre3bird> can anyone help me get this soundcard working on 11.10 ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/885896/
<xpr3ss> lemme check
<xpr3ss> noprr
<fre3bird> i see this in dmesg in regards to my soundcard hda-intel: no codecs initialized not seen by unity
<xpr3ss> nope^^
<Ahaios> hello
<ineedhelp> I dont like 11.04.  i have made more problems because pulseaudio causes a big problem.  So when I try to remove it and use mplayer, it was OK but some files not played...
<ineedhelp> made = has
<Ahaios> anyone who can help me with reinstall grub after xp installation?
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: It doesn't seem like it's installed then. You used Synaptic, right? Can you try using the Software Center?
<ineedhelp> while pulseautio is used, I get to hear tick tick tick tick tick
<fre3bird> i'll volunteer 30 minutes of help if someone helps me get my soundcard working afterwards.  i'm out of practice though :)
<sabgenton> xpr3ss: how do I get a monitor in the shell to show advents as I plug usb sticks in
<ineedhelp> then my sound plays... and also my CPU with pulse audio was sometimes 100% and it when removed it, the sound stopped and the cpu was lower than 100
<vn> hi, I tried Jaunty, karmic, Lucid, Maverick, Natty, Oneiric and Precise, they all can boot on liveCD, they install fine from Natty, but with ALL of them, I cannot boot into after the install, I'm stuck with a blinking cursor, no sign of GRUB...its 2 fresh systems with at least a EFI BIOS, with i7-2600K and i7-3960X CPUs, any tips/help is/are welcome
<ineedhelp> but then totem does not work and because vlc has a problem i cannot understand, it makes me frustrated!!!  I added pulseaudio back but it still makes a noise and delay
<KatsumeBlisk> Ahaios: Try this: http://kasunweranga.blogspot.com/2011/07/reinstall-grub2-after-installing.html It should work. It involves the Ubuntu live cd.
<ineedhelp> so, if I can not have pulse audio and I can have vlc work,  I would be a very happy man
<xpr3ss> ubuntu software center-no go as well
<KatsumeBlisk> ineedhelp: Those paying attention don't know the answer, so be patient. :)
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: I'm not sure what to tell you then. Sorry. I'm not a user of netbeans, so I was just trying to solve for any package. You may want to try Google/the forums for an answer if it's netbeans specific.
<ineedhelp> KatsumeBlisk: THANKS!  i know, already that you told me
<KatsumeBlisk> ineedhelp: I haven't said anything to you before that. I was just pointing out that stating your problem every minute won't solve it. I was trying to do it nicely too.
<xpr3ss> what do you use??
<phpdrupalguy> How do i upgrade my php5.2 to 5.3 with 9.10? my repos are outdated and teh archives arnet working.
<xpr3ss> sabgenton, what are you trying to do..
<Ahaios> KatsumeBlisk i have this problem "usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea..
<Ahaios> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<Ahaios> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<Ahaios> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ineedhelp> KatsumeBlisk: I understood you.  I am sorry for not saying more clear
<KatsumeBlisk> Ahaios: Did you try to install it to a partition, like /dev/sda1 or the disk itself like /dev/sda?
<KatsumeBlisk> ineedhelp: No worries. :)
<xpr3ss> complete install to HD
<xpr3ss> smartest idea, and if you need to run other OS use virtualbox
<ineedhelp> KatsumeBlisk: takk for help
<ineedhelp> thanks
<xpr3ss> or possible reformat of partition later on(advanced, risky)
<vn> is a default ubuntu install setting up a MBR or a GPT?
<bc81> question: i'm unable to format usb HDD to hfs, xfs, reiser etc..only options are ext*, fat*, linux-swap and ntfs.  any idea why?
<phpdrupalguy> How do i upgrade my php5.2 to 5.3 with 9.10? my repos are outdated and teh archives arnet working.
<sabgenton> xpr3ss: udevmonitor was replaced logg ago
<Fyodorovna> vn, that link is for a mbr set up not gpt. Post a thread at the Ubuntu forums for best help on this maybe.
<sabgenton> with udevadm monitor
<sabgenton> (I found it)
<sabgenton> ok acutally udevmonitor was just a symlink that the removed
<sabgenton> just to anoy me
<jr> hello
<vn> Fyodorovna: ehhh...what link?
<KatsumeBlisk> Ahaio: Bot may help.
<KatsumeBlisk> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jr> i need some help
<xpr3ss> KatsumeBlisk, what IDe do you use??
<KatsumeBlisk> Ahaios: See above^^ Sorry. Misspelled your name.
<Fyodorovna> vn, the one your using that gets the errors from KatsumeBlisk I assume.
<jr> anyone knows what this means for chkrootkit log?
<jr> Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while... The following suspicious files and directories were found:
<jr> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/.path /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.27/.autoreg /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1.19/.autoreg
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: I just use gedit/Kate (depending on DE) and compile via the command line for C++. I use Eclipse for Java.
<vn> Fyodorovna: nah, no such problem here, not even an error..
<xpr3ss> what about python and perl??
<jr> that's what i get from scanning with chkrootkit
<Fyodorovna> vn, ah you were asking a question of the efi booter, my bad.
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: I don't know them yet. They're on my todolist for languages. I'm still a student.
<vn> Fyodorovna: yep
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: Based on my limited knowledge, Python would be the same as I do with C++ since it's not even compiled.
<Ahaios> KatsumeBlisk what i have to do with that error?  r/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea
<Fyodorovna> Ahaios, that link is for a mbr set up not gpt. Post a thread at the Ubuntu forums for best help on this maybe.
<KatsumeBlisk> Ahaios: I'm not sure. I've only had to do what you're attempting once. You are trying to install it to the right drive right?
<KatsumeBlisk> Ahaios: Also, Fyodorovna made a point. This is MBR?
<trial_and_error> AHH! I downloaded ubuntu for my usb but clicked "open" instead of "save" now i cant find the file anywhare! any suggestions?
<KatsumeBlisk> trial_and_error: You can either find it in the /tmp directory (I believe, not sure) or you can just redownload it.
<trial_and_error> thank you, ill look
<Ahaios> i tried all the ways and is not effect
<KatsumeBlisk> Actually, tmp may not exist
<Ahaios> is always errors
<KatsumeBlisk> I'm not using Ubuntu, so I'm not sure.
<Ahaios> and the MBR is messed up...i tried with Boot-repair and is no effect
<KatsumeBlisk> trial_and_error: I would just redownload it. Wherever it was will be a place where it'll be deleted once space is needed.
<Aesthenaut> uhm
<Aesthenaut> i cant paste in putty
<mrguser> Hola
<Aesthenaut> any recommended ssh clients i could paste in?
<trial_and_error> i will just have to redownload it , thanks
<Ahaios> KatsumeBlisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/885839/
<xpr3ss> best programming language to learn first...INPUT??
<Ahaios> thats what boot-repair gave me...can you understand anything?
<webnet> xpr3ss, depends on what you want to build
<AcidRain> bah
<xpr3ss> i dont know, i love ubuntu and security
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: What?
<KatsumeBlisk> Ahaios: No. I'm just verifying, you attempted to install to the drive and not a partition right, /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda5?
<trial_and_error> does anyone know a good place to start to learn python?
<webnet> xpr3ss, well if you want something that runs 100% guarunteed cross platform go web based
<Ahaios> i tried both and i have the same error
<xpr3ss> KatsumeBlisk, want input on first programming language?
<KatsumeBlisk> trial_and_error: Google "learn python the hard way". I've heard it's a good resource.
<trial_and_error> thanks
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: My first was C++. Depends on what you want to do.
<webnet> like i said
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: C++ is easy enough, imo, but it's powerful.
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: Yes. I'm just stating I agree. :P
<xpr3ss> gosh i hate c++, but everywhere i turn around i hear it lol
<xpr3ss> guess i might as well hit that up
<webnet> ik i was saying it to xpr3ss
<webnet> we r on the same page bro
<webnet> :D
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: I like it. Granted, it's my main language.
<webnet> i program in  PHP/HTML5
<xpr3ss> php or perl??
<webnet> i do PHP
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: What are you trying to get out of this language?
<webnet> well... a combo of PHP/HTML/JS/CSS and MySQL
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: While it's necessary, I'm not a fan of SQL. XD It's got weird syntax because it tries to be too user-friendly.
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: I did just start learning SQL this year though.
<webnet> KatsumeBlisk, yeah. and oracle now owns it.... im not an oracle fan though i love java
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: Same. Well, I don't *love* Java, but it's decent.
<webnet> KatsumeBlisk, is it C or c++ you can use with... aww what the h3ll is that nokia IDE
<xpr3ss> webnet, goodness thats dangerous lol
<webnet> shoot. i cannot think of it
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: Pardon?
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: Qt?
<webnet> KatsumeBlisk, THATS IT!
<webnet> xpr3ss, what is?
<webnet> oracle owning mysql?
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: C++. I'm not sure about C with it though. Qt is a great library. Never used it myself on the developer side of things
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: Qt is very cross platform.
<xpr3ss> webnet a combo of PHP/HTML/JS/CSS and MySQL
<webnet> i like that abou qt
<KatsumeBlisk> webnet: Me too. :D
<xpr3ss> Qt isnt only for c++
<webnet> what is dangerous about that xpr3ss
<xpr3ss> ???
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: He's a master of the interwebs! >:D
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: I didn't think so. I haven't looked at it in a while.
<trial_and_error> download time: 55min 30 sec...  im so impatient
<webnet> xpr3ss, might be c++ only
<xpr3ss> KatsumeBlisk i know he is.
<webnet> :D i try :P
<xpr3ss> lol of course you do
<hemanth>  kirataka007
<ch33z> hahahahhah
<ch33z> http://calleridfaker.com/recording/0q322au/
<xpr3ss> have a good night everyone
<KatsumeBlisk> xpr3ss: Likewise. :)
<KatsumeBlisk> Well, good night. Hope I helped *some* people out. ;)
<Nicolas_Leonida2> hi, I have to type this every time I wanna ssh into the server ssh -i mykey.pem ubuntu@server
<Nicolas_Leonida2> 	is there a way I can just type "ssh server" without specifying user and key?
<Mkaysi> Nicolas_Leonida2: Yes, man ssh_config
<researcher123> !file permission
<researcher123> !file
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<researcher123> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<triscuit> is it easy to upgrade to a newer version if your home is encrypted?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> Mkaysi: is there an interactive program to do it? or a sample ~/.ssh/config file?
<Mkaysi> Nicolas_Leonida2: There isn't, but I can pastebin one
<Nicolas_Leonida2> Mkaysi: that would be very nice
<Mkaysi> Nicolas_Leonida2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/885920/
<Mkaysi> Nicolas_Leonida2: With that config you would only need to run "ssh ssh-server" and it would run "ssh mkaysi@mkaysi.dyndns.org -p 22"
<Nicolas_Leonida2> Mkaysi: reading the man page, I think I need to add the key too, to avoid the -i option
<Nicolas_Leonida2> IdentityFile possibly?
<Mkaysi> Nicolas_Leonida2: Then just add "IdentityFile /home/username/location/of/the/key"
<Nicolas_Leonida2> YaaaaaaaaY it works, thank you Mkaysi
<jiffe98> when ubuntu is booting up and sys waiting for network configuration, is there a way not to way ?
<jiffe98> wait
<Mkaysi> Nicolas_Leonida2: You're welcome :)
<crfripper> guys, I installed partclone from ubuntu software center, but can't find it on my system?
<crfripper> anyone use it?
<ehm> crfripper, "can't find it"? Have you tried the command line?
<crfripper> yes tried sudo partclone
<scottj> is there a way to redirect logging output of a command to a file but have the file not grow beyond a certain size?
<crfripper> hmm, from reading maybe I'm supposed to use clonezilla live cd
<crfripper> that makes more sense
<crfripper> excuse the newbsauce
<_0x783czar> Hello, I recently tried changing my ubuntu server's hostname with the hostname command as well as editing /etc/hostname but now I regularly get a unable to resolve hostname error when I use sudo, any ideas?
<crfripper> dunno what point downloaded partclone from ubntu software center is though?
<CoolCoder> Hi, I have installed libreoffice on ubuntu server. I have started the "soffice --headless" on terminal, but not success in assign port. Please check the terminal commands and results http://paste.ubuntu.com/885936/
<jiffe98> anything I can do if ubuntu is stuck at "Stopping Failsafe boot delay" ?
<_0x783czar> fixed my hostname issue, thank-you though
<banpdtr_> How to change my password..??
<satish> fems for rp
<satish> FEMALE FOR RP
<quakig> Help pls with jack2.. i get the follwoing error in the log file - ERROR: control open "/dev/audio" (No such file or directory)
<dax> satish: #ubuntu is a technical support channel, and freenode is a technical and free-software network. We are not a dating service.
<quakig> Hey can any one help me configure jack2.. I get the follwoing error message ERROR: control open "/dev/audio" (No such file or directory)- What should i do
<hear_no> quakig
<hear_no> try making that directory ?
<orionsonofneptun> hi
<quakig> just a blank directory.. you mean ??
<Flannel> orionsonofneptun: Looks like you're good.  Thanks.
<orionsonofneptun> yup
<turkzonline> hello
<turkzonline> ive just installed 12.04
<turkzonline> however it is not up for release until next month
<turkzonline> my questsion is
<turkzonline> is the current version i have, the final version
<turkzonline> or will there be further revisions to it
<turkzonline> before the release date
<turkzonline> ?
<FloodBot1> turkzonline: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orionsonofneptun> ok why wont a blank dvd rw show up in ubuntu 11.10 it dont even spin inoptical drive but other cds work ok whats the deal
<quakig> hear_no .. you mean just a blank directory
<skinnytop> turkzonline, 12.04 is still in beta I believe
<hear_no> quakig, yea why not
<hear_no> if it doesn't work chunk it
<quakig> hear_no Oh Ok will try and rever back  thanks
<turkzonline> how can 12.04 be beta when the release date is next month, i mean how much could they change before then?
<orionsonofneptun> ok why wont a blank dvd rw show up in ubuntu 11.10 it dont even spin inoptical drive but other cds work ok whats the deal
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: are you sure that it's a dvd drive?
<orionsonofneptun> it says dvd rom on it
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: yeh, ok well... where do you expect it to show up exactly?
<dr-willis> turkzonline:  theres a schedule they follow. there can still be bug fixs and other updates
<hydrox24>  turkzonline quite a lot actually, though mostly bugs.
<dr-willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<orionsonofneptun> when you put a blank in pc it spins then a shell appears in ubuntu 11.10 saying whats on cd
<orionsonofneptun> thats not happening
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: open up your file browser and look the the top left
<orionsonofneptun> it just tryes to spin then stops
<dr-willis> MightyTravis026:  theres no need to msg me.
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: it should be there
<banpdtr_> Could anyone tell me how to change the root password??
<hydrox24> banpdtr_: can you log in as root?
<dr-willis> banpdtr_: there is none be default. use sudo as needed
<banpdtr_> hydrox24: yes, I can type "su" and get logged in
<orionsonofneptun> but if it dont spin how can it ever show up
<hydrox24> banpdtr_: what dr-willis said is also correct, you shouldn't need to change root password
<orionsonofneptun> i said it wont even spin
<dr-willis> use sudo normally. not su.
<banpdtr_> I want to the difference between "sudo" and "su" .. pls anyone tell me
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: not sure, but can you please check?
<dr-willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<orionsonofneptun> others do spin thou
<zykotick9> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<dr-willis> su swithchs users. sudo has other features
<orionsonofneptun> i checked to look like dummy and like i said its not there
<quakig> Jackd2 configuration - error cannot start jack ERROR: control open "/dev/audio" (No such file or directory) Help please.. I made a blank directory /dev/audio .. still does not work
<orionsonofneptun> if it dont spin then there is no way it will show anywhere
<orionsonofneptun> i canhear it trying to spin it then it stops
<dr-willis> making a blank a /dev/audio would seem... weird
<dr-willis> !info jackd2
<ubottu> jackd2 (source: jackd2): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7~dfsg-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 493 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: can you tell me if there is output of "ls /dev/ | grep dvd"
<orionsonofneptun> hydrox24  how do i do that
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: can you open a terminal?
<quakig> dr-willis.. thanks any other idea..
<orionsonofneptun> yup
<orionsonofneptun> type???
<dr-willis> quakig:  nope. jackd confuses me
<trial_and_error> well, i have succesfully downloaded ubuntu to my usb drive, now how do i run it?
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: do so,  then copy the text I sent you and click on the terminal, the key combo to paste is ctrl-shift V
<orionsonofneptun> what does that do
<dr-willis> trial_and_error: use a tool to 'burn' it to flash. boot the flash
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: It will tell me if you have a dvd device
<dr-willis> pendrivelinux sti
<dr-willis> site has tools.
<MightyTravis026> i am in an argument with my friend jayden. he thinks dat the xbox360 is a better system then the wii, and i think he is wrong. what do u think? well if u think that i am rite and he is wrong den just say that i am so i can show jayden and show him who is boss. i mean come on zelda mario metroid is far better than tears of war boringlo fatten or biolame. FUCK XBOX! GO WII!
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: just tell me if there is any output.
<trial_and_error>  what i was asking was how do you boot the flash?
<orionsonofneptun> it says dvd
<dr-willis> MightyTravis026: take it elsewhere. this is ubuntu support
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: OK, that means that the device is definetely there.
<orionsonofneptun> i know that already
<quakig> how to point jack at the audio device ??
<orionsonofneptun> i said it starts to spin then stops
<trial_and_error> how do you boot the flash?
<orionsonofneptun> so it obviously senses it
<MightyTravis026> sorry man but i need an answer my friend jayden is an idiot
<orionsonofneptun> and it works with other cds ok
<MightyTravis026> and no one is talking in other chat rooms
<dr-willis> quakig:  check the jack homepage and docs
<dr-willis> MightyTravis026:  thats not our problem.
<tao_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<dr-willis> MightyTravis026:  and its a stupid argument
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: you're gonna need to get your story straight, before you said it "didn't even spin" and now it *does* spin but then it stops?
<hydrox24> dr-willis: don't feed the troll
<orionsonofneptun> i said it starts to spin then stops
<trial_and_error> can someone please tell me the correct way to boot my flash
<orionsonofneptun> and other cds work fine
<dr-willis> ive seen optical disks spin then stop if the laser cant.read the disks. chevk dmesg output for errors
<orionsonofneptun> how to determine if its ubuntu issue or hardware
<dr-willis> trial_and_error:  put the iso on the flash with a tool. reboot pc. tell it to boot frim flash
<st1> if I add up all the memory  by each processes, the number is smaller than what FREE says (minus cache/buffer of course), how do I know what's responsible for this?
<dr-willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<st1> yes I read all those
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: try the cdrecord program to test writing to the cd
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: It's tricky to test if it can be read because there is no data on it.
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: can you lay your hand on a DVD *with* some data already on it?
<quakig> is there a way i could get adminstrative powers in GUI -- without needing to get into the terminal>>sudo ??
<st1> i'm thinking about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/794843 but I don't know what package is responsible
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794843 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Wallpaper slideshow memory leak" [Undecided,New]
<orionsonofneptun> ok maybee people just joining in can help me determine if this is ubuntu 11.10 issue or hardware when i put in dvdrw in drive it starts to spin then stops other cds work ok so whats the deal
<dr-willis> quakig: depends on what you.want to.do
<orionsonofneptun> ok ill check
<dr-willis> orionsonofneptun:  that makes.sence to.me.if.the disk has no data on it
<quakig> i simply want to do things like copy paste etc in the root without having to tyupe commands in the terminal
<dr-willis> quakig: you can run the.file manager as root.
<hydrox24> quakig: try this "gksu nautilus" that will provide you with a admin-powered up GUI file browser
<dax> hihi
<st1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/952108 also this one, while I also have slideshow wallpaper, but I don't see ram usage go up for xorg or nautilus
<elkng> there is "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087" a command for backing up root directory: "tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /", is there need for "--exclude=/backup.tgz", wont it be excluded automaticaly ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952108 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[Precise] Nautilus: memory leak" [Medium,Triaged]
<orionsonofneptun> if disk has no data it will open shell saying it empty
<dr-willis> be Carefull with nautilus as.root
<hydrox24> what are you referring to as a shell?
<orionsonofneptun> thier is always conformation of disk existance blank or not
<hydrox24> a window?
<st1> so I don't even know what package or where to report
<orionsonofneptun> the window as bill gates puts it
<orionsonofneptun> really is a shell
<dr-willis> a.optical disk can be empty or unformated.. different things
<Talisman> where does the packages database reside on the filesystem, please?
<orionsonofneptun> dr-willis im lost on that note
<orionsonofneptun> what packages
<Talisman> the database of packages
<hydrox24> Talisman: as in the apt cache?
<Talisman> orionsonofneptun, empty and unformatted are two very different things.
<Talisman> hydrox24, I'm guessing, but ya
<orionsonofneptun> tell me how it makes a difference
<orionsonofneptun> empty and unformatted
<dr-willis> orionsonofneptun: if i put a new from the box disk that has never been written to disk.. in the drive. i recall it spins up then stops. theres no filesystem on the disk. so running the filemanager makes no sence.
<Talisman> unformatted is unitialized - meaning it has no filesystem
<Talisman> uninitialized
<Talisman> empty means it has a filesystem, but no files
<Talisman> layman enough for you?
<hydrox24> Talisman: try /var/cache/apt/
<hydrox24> Talisman: somewhere in there
<Talisman> hydrox24, tyvm
<dr-willis> a blank book.. vs a pile of wood paste. ;)
<Talisman> lol, yeh
<orionsonofneptun> why does blank cd spin ok earlier is it different than dvd rw
<dr-willis> i rarely use cd-rw or other rewriteable media like that
<Talisman> hydrox24, that's cool, but I'm looking more for the index of the packages than the packages themselves.
<orionsonofneptun> well it also wont spin a cd r
<dr-willis> burn some data to them. thats the real test.. i dont recall the core problem with this optical drive discussio
<orionsonofneptun> but it will spin os cd
<orionsonofneptun> its cd r
<dr-willis> an os-cd has data on it.  and a filesystem..
<crfripper> wol
<dr-willis> so it reads the data... and mounts the disk
<hydrox24> Talisman: you can list all installed packages with "dpkg --get-selections"
<Talisman> hydrox24, and the uninstalled ones?
<orionsonofneptun> hold on i cant think
<Talisman> or rather, "not installed"
<Talisman> hydrox24, in essence, I want to browse the list of packages instead of trying to install by hit and miss.
<orionsonofneptun> but always before blank cds show up in shell
<dr-willis> orionsonofneptun:  i dont recall seeing that happen.
<orionsonofneptun> i do
<dr-willis> blank = launch a burner app.[
<dr-willis> which is disabable i recall
<hydrox24> Talisman: you can dump the names of all packages in the cache using "apt-cache sump"
<hydrox24> Talisman: you can dump the names of all packages in the cache using "apt-cache dump"
<dr-willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Talisman> hydrox24, aah. ok, thanks
<hydrox24> Talisman: if you want to browse packages from the CLI I recommend aptitude
<Dulak> Talisman: use synaptic to browse uninstalled packages, it's much nicer than going through a 70k+ line text file
<mylisto23> can someone please help me to get my 10.04 back up and running...
<mylisto23> I think its a problem with grub
<dr-willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Talisman> hydrox24, Dulak, aptitude or synaptic... thanks, I'll try them both.
<Dulak> Talisman: one is for the command line, the other for the GUI
<vn> is ubuntu supposed to support AHCI?
<vn> I just switches sata mode from AHCI to IDE and everything boots..
<Talisman> Dulak, yeh, I've got them both now - I work a lot in the command line so I'll probably use that one as much as the other :-)
<orionsonofneptun> ok maybee people just joining in can help me determine if this is ubuntu 11.10 issue or hardware when i put in dvdrw in drive it starts to spin then stops other cds work ok so whats the deal
<orionsonofneptun> in the past its always spun and opened shell regardless of whats on disk
<hydrox24> orionsonofneptun: are you able to put in a DVD that has something already on it?
<orionsonofneptun> yup and some work and some dont
<dr-willis> check 'dmesg' output when inserting disks that have known data on them.
<dr-willis> it may show some sort of read errors.
<Jatu> What problem are we having ? His drive not reading discs ?
<orionsonofneptun> well the only one i got that works works fine
<dr-willis> so.... burn some data to the others as a test...
<orionsonofneptun> im trying to get sony handycam dvd rw to open shell and say clean disk
<orionsonofneptun> it should i think
<Jatu> Hmm
<dr-willis> if you are blanking a rw media.. the burner tools can do that. im not sure if ubuntu sure if ubuntu supports using a rw disk as a 'big floppy'
<dr-willis> spam message from Waste_Tinkle_Flu .... please dont do that Waste_Tinkle_Flu
<Jatu> Yeah might try it on a different os unless Ubuntu is the only OS you have available at the moment. If say you have windows try doing on that see if it works there.
<dr-willis> isent there some mode setting where you only can get msgs from regiestered nicks..
<orionsonofneptun> he should be banned just for his name lol
<Jatu> THat's my best suggestion. And yes getting quite annoying seeing his name change every 2 minutes.
<dr-willis> if its reading data from his one data disk... and can burn to his one rw disk.. sounds like its working
<Jatu> Then what is the forseen problem ?
<orionsonofneptun> ok then ill let the issue go until i want to burn a disk
<Jatu> Some disk just not allowing it to be written to. Cause from all I read was he wanted to clean disk.
<orionsonofneptun> but sony handycam dvd rw little disk should work ok right
<dr-willis> Jatu:  sounds like hes expecting the filemanager to popup on an empty optical disk.. which makesa no sence to me
<Jatu> Lol I kinda probably missed half of the conversation.
<Jatu> Ah I see what you mean then.
<orionsonofneptun> dr-willis yes
<dr-willis> dvd rw little disk .. HUH
<orionsonofneptun> it has done that always
<dr-willis> a mini dvd-rw
<orionsonofneptun> yup 1.4 gb
<dr-willis> never seen one
<orionsonofneptun> accu core
<mylisto23> so I'm having a hard time booting into my 10.04 installation
<Jatu> If anything only pop-up I would imagine appearing is something along the lines of "What do you want to do with this disk" also could be that driver or ubuntu is having problems reading a mini dvd'
<orionsonofneptun> interesting disk
<orionsonofneptun> well were getting alittle of ubuntu huh
<dr-willis> mylisto23:  what does it do...
<mylisto23> dr-willis: it just sits there
<dr-willis> mylisto23:  where? at grub? at bios..
<dr-willis> we need details
<mylisto23> so I used a livecd and chose "repair grub"...I did that on the main hd
<mylisto23> I think its at the grub
<dr-willis> so you see what exactly?
<mylisto23> then yesterday it wasn't booting so someone told me to hold down the shift key and low and behold it worked...now today after a restart not even holding down the shift key will show the grub menu
<mylisto23> now I just get a black screen with a flashing cursor
<orionsonofneptun> ok what controls does ubuntu 11.10 have for optical drive
<dr-willis> shift keys shows the grub menu if its set to hide.
<mylisto23> I've got supergrub disk on thumbdrive now
<orionsonofneptun> where to find ubuntu master
<mylisto23> I'm at a loss for what I need to do
<dr-willis> vague questions are vague....
<orionsonofneptun> ubuntu master technologist
<orionsonofneptun> ???????
<Jatu> I know bodhi_zazen in #ubuntuforums  is a very knowledged person but he is currently not on.
<dr-willis> mylisto23:  id try a ubuntu live cd and that fixboot tool
<mylisto23> fixboot tool?
<mylisto23> where is it located?
<Jatu> WOuld check there a few times to see if he could help.
<techquila> I got a random issue thats got me stuffed and would appreciate some ideas if ya have any... I can't access youtube from any browser whatsoever... its not blocked at my router, I admin my network and haven't blocked it anywhere.. have run an update recently and suspect its happened from there but can't be sure.. it makes no sense... any ideas?
<dr-willis> !fixgrub
<dr-willis> that url mentions it. i rarely use it
<Jatu> Techquila simple question
<mylisto23> what url?
<dr-willis> the bot seems dead. it gave the url earlier
<Jatu> Gotta think of how I was gonna word this just lost my trail of thoughts
<techquila> Jatu: as in you want one or are ya just sayin?
<Jatu> IS your adobe flash player and related stuff up to date ? Try updating plugins on firefox and working from there ?
<mylisto23> dr-willis: doesn't super grub disk do the same thing?
<Jatu> As I can't see a ubuntu update preventing you from watching stuff on youtube. Unless ofcourse something got deleted while replacing something else.
<dr-willis> mylisto23:  i suggest using the actual ubuntu disk and tools.. since you tried to fix it with supergrub and it failed...
<techquila> its not flash related I don't think.. its just not finding the site.  I used to watch youtube fine... i'm current on all flash,,etc... but use html5 anyways now
<Jatu> Oh not finding the site like what does it tell you ?
<Jatu> When you try to access it
<techquila> thats just it.. nothing.. its searches and searches and times out
<thatsashok> guys need help in recovering data from accidentally formatted partition
<techquila> no other problems with any other browsing though Jatu
<thatsashok> any tools available for that in ubuntu ?
<techquila> random hey
<dr-willis> thatsashok:  formated how
<Jatu> Weird never encountered this myself but then again I stay away from updating to much.
<thatsashok> dr-willis: my frind did it by mistake
<thatsashok> *friend
<Jatu> After it times out does it just hang on a blank page ?
<techquila> can't confirm it was the update.. just that happened this week around the same time this problem occured
<dr-willis> thatsashok: ... yes... what filesystem and tools....
<thatsashok> dr-willis: NTFS
<techquila> just trying it again to double check.. just seem to endlessly be "waiting for www.youtube.com"
<thatsashok> dr-willis: he used disk utility under system>administration he is in 10.10
<techquila> other machines on the network can connect fine.. just my main machine
<dr-willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tpl2000> Does anyone know the commands for installing PyGTK 2.10.0, GTK.Glade, and GTK+ 2.10.0?
<Jatu> Hmm I really am stumped to what could be causing your problem.
<techquila> hehe.. now theres two of us!
<Jatu> So all other machines on same network can connect fine. Different browsers can connect 2 it fine.
<Jatu> Is that right ?
<thatsashok> dr-willis: thanks going through it now
<tpl2000> Does anyone know what repository PyGTK, GTK.Glade, and GTK+ are in?
<dr-willis> !find pygtk
<ubottu> Found: python-zbarpygtk
<techquila> yup ..every other machine has no problems... just specific to this machine and is a problem with every browser I use on this machine: Opera, Chrome, and FF
<ItsMeLenny> they usually are in the main repo
<tpl2000> Ty
<tpl2000> !find gtk.glade
<ubottu> File gtk.glade found in drivel, gnunet-gtk, gvrng, likewise-open-gui, macchanger-gtk, mdk, ndisgtk
<tpl2000> Nope, I can't control the bot
<tpl2000> Ohwait
<troy> exit
<tpl2000> !find gtk+
<ubottu> Found: appmenu-gtk, appmenu-gtk3, checkbox-gtk, emacs23, emacs23-nox, gftp-gtk, gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk-0.4, gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk3-0.4, gir1.2-gtk-2.0, gir1.2-gtkclutter-1.0 (and 493 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk%2B&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<dr-willis> find looks for fileames. and gives what package use !info packagename for details
<Jatu> Check though like you said it probably said worth a try making sure adobe flash player is up to date or the current plugins are installed if all else fails check to see if the updates were important and if not system recovery lol.
<ItsMeLenny> gtk3 has its own python bindings
<tpl2000> !info gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk-0.4
<ubottu> gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk-0.4 (source: libdbusmenu): typelib file for libdbusmenu-gtk4. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Jatu> Woops mis worded that. Even  though you said it probably isn't I would still suggest checking plug-ins and seeing what is enabled and what isn't
<Jatu> Could be a problem with a certain program running also.
<mylisto23> 	I'm trying to use super grub to fix my ubuntu installation...when I tried to fix grub I got "error 15: file not found booting 'not lucky'"
<techquila> yea just looking into the updates now.. I remember there was a chrome update... will do.. .bbs
<Jatu> kk good luck
<Jatu> Mylisto is a livecd you are trying to use to install with ?
<tpl2000> Meh. Does anyone know a good Ubuntu alternative to cpu-z?
<mylisto23> jatu: I'm using a flashdrive with super grub disk right now
<Jatu> How much space is on the flash drive ?
<mylisto23> 4 gigs I think
<Jatu> Hmm the file not found sounds like either the drive is being misread or you got corrupt data.
<k013> hi, doubt, please help! when booting up ubuntu 11.10, it alternatively flickers between black screen and login screen, unable to login, what to do?
<tpl2000> Did you checksum the USB drive, Mylisto?
<mylisto23> I'm ready to take a baseball bat to my comptuer now
<mylisto23> no I didn't tpl2000:
<fre3bird> i'm very aware of why no one helped me with my sound card issue
<tpl2000> You may want to try that first before "installing" more hardware
<Jatu> Be patient lol. I'm trying to switch to another linux -os and just making the bootable usb is taking ages.
<Jatu> Time solves all problems.
<tpl2000> Except for the ones that get progressively worse
<mylisto23> this is such b.s.  ubuntu totally fried my installation
<Jatu> I doubt it was ubuntu =/
<tpl2000> Anyone, cpu-z alternative?
<mylisto23> Jatu: I didn't do anything different...
<techquila> Jatu: you sound like a busy man so I won't keep bugging you.. this is in the x files i reckon
<techquila> no luch
<Jatu> Lol techquila I am not busy I just try to help out
<Jatu> WIth the little bit of information I do know
<Jatu> I'm still learning myself.
<techquila> mylisto23:  ubuntu don't do nothing... its a tool.. users fry their own systems
<fre3bird> i'm not banned from anything (google)
<k013> hi, please help! when booting up ubuntu 11.10, it alternatively flickers between black screen and login screen, unable to login, what to do?
<Jatu> What are you booting off of ?
<jswagner> k013: ATI?
<Jatu> Also ATI like he said
<k013> jatu - hp laptop dv6, jswagner - nvidia geforce with cuda
<Jatu> LiveCd or Usb did you make it correctly ? Are your drivers compatible with it ?
<k013> jatu - its a dual boot system, was working well untill yeterday!
<techquila> can you log in at all k013 or it happens when you boot in
<tpl2000> What happened yesterday? o.o
<Jatu> That was about to be my question. What changed from yesterday ?
<techquila> i had a similar issue on an older machine that just couldn't handle unity
<k013> tpl2000 - firefox malfunctioned, so i uninstalled and reinstalled it that's all, nothing else, but the issue was not fixed, contd
<techquila> so i switch to classic and sweet
<Jatu> Wait you reinstalled the OS because firefox malfunctioned ?
<techquila> surely just firefox
<k013> contd when is switch windows using alt+tab the firebox browser simply closed, that was the issue!
<k013> reinstalled firefox jatu
<AdvoWork> for some reason, my dvdrw has stopped working in ubuntu 10.04. No errors in /var/log/messages Any ideas what I can do please? It doesn't auto pop up when I put a dvd in, and when I right click > send to disc, it only gives the option to burn to image, not the disk :S dmesg | grep dvd shows its there..
<Jatu> Ah kk just wanted to make sure lol.
<mylisto23> argh
<tpl2000> Advowork: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Jatu> Um you still got a live cd or usb stick ?
<techquila> hahaha tpl
<mylisto23> yeah I do
<techquila> IT Crowd?
<mylisto23> I've got both
<tpl2000> Techquila: Yep ;) Still the first question you should ask yourself in troubleshooting
<Jatu> Try booting from one of those and see if it works.
<techquila> tpl2000, my favourite series of all time
<k013> techquila - unable to login at all
<tpl2000> techquila: Mine too =] Any clue when s5 is starting?
<Jatu> If it works that way something on your drive could have corrupted the current settings or drivers is what I'm thinking though I could be totally wrong.
<k013> jatu is there a safe mode which i can boot into?
<Jatu> So I suggest checking if you can boot a liveOS from cd/usb and if screen still flashes I would suggest trying your other os and checking your drivers.
<techquila> k013: you been using this install for a while i take it?
<AdvoWork> tpl2000, yeah done that, no difference
<techquila> tpl2000, I didn't think there was one coming
<k013> techquila - yes since it was released
<Jatu> Cause screen flashing more or less sounds like a driver issue if anything,
<tpl2000> techquila: Doesn't seem to me like they would've stopped it at season 4, I'll check later
<mylisto23> jatu: are you talking to me?
<Jatu> mylisto23 : yes I am
<tpl2000> Advowork: Do you have a separate machine or OS you could test the drive with? We need to make sure it isn't the drive's fault
<Jatu> Oh no
<mylisto23> there is not screen flashing
<AdvoWork> tpl2000, i haven't unfortunaetyely as its a laptop one :S
<Jatu> Wait yes
<Jatu> So many things being said lol
<Jatu> I almost got lost mylisto23 yes I am talking to you.
<techquila> k013 i agree with Jatu.. unless hardware problem... firefox issue would not have caused this
<techquila> you may need to boot in with live cd and attempt recovery
<k013> techquila - ok is there a safe mode, how do i login in?
<Jatu> AdvoWork : Try taking out your dvd drive reboot without it in. Then turn off and reinsert like that ?
<Jatu> Lol
<tpl2000> advowork: There are alternative methods for everything you listed as being a problem. Can you still burn to dvd with brasero, and does it still read disks?
<Jatu> I really did get mixed up in 2 conversations
<Jatu> Good I am to adhd.
<Jatu> mylisto23 : sorry what was your problem again
<Jatu> I see my mistake I was talking to 2 people at once and got way to lost.
<techquila> K013  whats your level of experience with ubuntu?  not trying to be a dick just will help me help you
<Aesthenaut> are there tons of problems with mounting ios devices on ubuntu?
<k013> just a user not a code writer, techquila, sorry!
<Jatu> k013 You don't need to be in safe mode just see if you can reboot from Cd/usb if screen still flashes sounds like a driver issue.
<k013> jatu - ok
<rabbi1> Libre Office: Start Recovery Process doesn't end at all :(
<guest-JOsbDO> just would like to tell all all the Ubuntu people how selfish they are ... Now i understand why not many people use this OS or has even heard about it.. Considering, people refuse to create games for children to learn the command line, This is exactly why Microsoft sales MOST OS's
<Jatu> How are we being selfish ?
<Jatu> And there is a game for children to slowly learn linux lol
<guest-JOsbDO> READS WHAT I JUST WROTE
<guest-JOsbDO> NO!! NOT THE COMMAND LINE
<Jatu> That makes no sense.
<tpl2000> YO
<guest-JOsbDO> YES IT DOES
<tpl2000> J0SBD0
<tpl2000> NOT ENOUGH CAPS LOCK BRO
<mylisto23> WE NEED MORE CAPSLOCK
<mylisto23> er cowbell ;)
<tpl2000> ^
<Jatu> ARE YOU MAD WITH UBUNTU OR MICROSOFT.
<techquila> salgood k013... you have a live cd?
<guest-JOsbDO> i'm a girl thats wanted her little niece to learn
<Jatu> Check learning section of
<techquila> GOOGLE
<Jatu> Ubuntu software center
<guest-JOsbDO> did that
<Jatu> There is a great deal of programs for youngsters to get used to linux.
<k013> techquila - no, it was a direct upgrade from update manager
<techquila> guest-JOsbDO, what you said is absolutely ridiculous ... user error yet again
<Jatu> k013 techquila I will be afk for a short few minutes i will be back and try to help to best of my ability.
<guest-JOsbDO> i looked
<Jatu> Mind you I am still learning myself the nooks and cranies.
<The_BROS> anybody knows why it is not possible to export bookmarks, passwords and cookies from Firefox 11 to Chromium. It was possible before.
<Jatu> Josbdo when I get back I will look thru software center and tell you a couple
<techquila> k013: you have a net enabled pc though by the looks so it would pay to download the live cd and hit me up once you got it and ready to boot in under it
<Jatu> Be like 5 or so minutes
<guest-JOsbDO> if its hard to find.. Not one child will take the time to learn
<tpl2000> bfd
<tpl2000> You're the adult, you do the downloading and the teaching
<techquila> The_BROS, you can export them as html and then import them
<tpl2000> That's how things work
<AdvoWork> tpl2000, Jatu tried the reboot without dvd, no luck. Brasero says: Please insert a writable cd or dvd.. which it is?
<k013> ok jatu and techquila will get back to you both, thank you so much, love ubuntu, just sayin!
<tpl2000> Advowork: Does it still read files?
<techquila> AdvoWork,  is brasero the reason you believe your dvd to be the problem.. sorry i haven't been following your thread..
<The_BROS> <techquila> but how about "export from another browser" tool? Is it not working?
<guest-JOsbDO> tpl2000: why??? when MS is so much user friendly.. I tried pushing Ubuntu and linux but it is too difficult for children
<tpl2000> advowork: If not, it might just be the dvd drive.
<techquila> The_BROS, yea thats never worked for me so i just use the export /import method
<AdvoWork> hmmm, i've just put in a different disc, and it seems ok.. which is strange. The dvds are DVD-R 16x. These are new discs, but the old case/batch I had were the same. The dvd i've just put in states Blank DVD+R?
<elkng> the size of "ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso" is 1.5G, why its not full DVD 4.7G ?
<ehm> JOsbDO: What could a "little niece" be doing that's so difficult?
<techquila> guest-JOsbDO, its a learning curve like all things in life.  Ubuntu shits all over anything out there on the market today... you have to put the time and the effort into learning how to use it.. the reward is so sweet
<The_BROS> <techquila> it was working for me in previous versions of mozilla and Chromium, but after update it has stopped
<erespond> bro... am have mp4 vid am need burn it to vcd player and can wath to cd player what i do ??
<tpl2000> Advowork: It might just have been the dvd then. See if everything works with the dvd you just put in
<erespond> bro... am have mp4 vid am need burn it to cd and can wath to cd player what i do ??
<techquila> AdvoWork, i have problems with cheap discs all the time in brasero
<tpl2000> Erespond: Please for the love of god learn to type first
<ultrixx> guest-JOsbDO: no it is much easier to use than windows
<guest-JOsbDO> anyway, everyone here keep living in a dream world.. but keep in mind.. less and less computer companies are using Linux .. It was a shock Dell computers even considered
<erespond> what application you recomend for me on windows i used nero ?
<ehm> JOsbDO: I suggest installing some puzzle games.  Learn to explore, first.
<techquila> The_BROS, mmm.. as i say never worked for me... but i telll you since the last chrome update i can't view youtube on any browser ... random as
<erespond> tpl2000, :P, am need burn my file on cd, and that can used for play on cd player.
<tpl2000> erespond: Just use Brasero. It comes with ubuntu stock.
<AdvoWork> DOH! i didnt think to try a different dvd, just because it was a brand new pack.. Ive putin the 2nd disc down and its fine lol
<erespond>  am need burn my file on cd, and that can used for play on cd player.
<guest-JOsbDO> ehm: thankyou.. you might understand
<erespond> are you sued brasero can burn cd and i can used for cd player at home ?
<erespond> tpl2000, are you sued brasero can burn cd and i can used for cd player at home ?
<tpl2000> erespond: I have no idea. Try it.
<The_BROS> Is it safe to install 12.04 already or it would be better to wait for relese?
<techquila> guest-JOsbDO, you clearly have no idea what you are talking about!  the internet would not survive without linux and it is the number one choice for mission critical high availability server environments
<techquila> just cos you don't understand it don't go spitting your hate!
<erespond> tpl2000, am just have one cd, my home so far bro, so what i can do. on windows i used nero and on ubuntu what  you recomend
<tpl2000> Erespond: Already told ya, use Brasero.
<kammkzz> .
<ultrixx> techquila: well the internet would survive, there is still bsd....
<Jatu> Josbdo more and more people are using linux as it is open-source. The whole project idea was based on people working together. I will check for a few things for kids and linux but why not try teaching her yourself ?
<techquila> sorry ultrixx... generalisations i am guilty of.  maybe i should retract and say Unix
<ehm> techquila, chill. She's talking about kids/grandparents using it.
<erespond> are brasero can used for cd player
<tpl2000> erespond: Yes.
<tpl2000> Does anyone know a decent alternative for cpu-z?
<guest-JOsbDO> techquila: you really are retarded.. come on!! tell me what 11 year old girl cares about what you just mentioned .. unless they are from the middle east. No offense
<techquila> my two year old uses linux ... he can't write shell scripts but he can find the games and the movies
<guest-JOsbDO> HE??
<tpl2000> OH NO
<tpl2000> IT HAS A PENIS
<guest-JOsbDO> techquila: He?
<tpl2000> KILL IT WITH FIRE
<FloodBot1> tpl2000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ehm> "find the games and the movies" <-- that's what i'm suggesting to do.
<Jatu> Linux of any distro is not something you just jump into expecting to learn from the get go. It takes time and dedication.
<techquila> guest-JOsbDO, no offense... after calling me retarded?
<Jatu> Give me a  minute or 2 and I wil ltry to point you to a few programs for kids to get started.
<guest-JOsbDO> just saying, boys are more likely to learn than girls
<Jatu> Also suggest for a child to use 10.04 it is more like window than 11.10
<tpl2000> guest-J0sbD0: I really just don't get why you're here. "Windows is better and it's all your fault!"
<Jatu> Here is one you could try using the "educational desktop for ubuntu"
<Jatu> kturtle is another linux program for younger people.
<Jatu> To understand programing of it a bit more.
<techquila> guest-JOsbDO, i'm picking up not only racist but now sexist inferences from your dialogue... you get out of life what you put in.. .spend some time to learn.. don't hate because you are frustrated.. there are many great resources out there.. you've come into this channel and slated the operating system this channel exists for, and the users of it.  I've no time or tolerance for people like you.  fuck off and enjoy windows 7
<Jatu> Also "Linux Letters and Numbers "
<guest-JOsbDO> Jatu: stop for a second and think about sesame street .. think what young girls like to do !!!
<iceroot> guest-JOsbDO: stop it please and stay ontopic
<guest-JOsbDO> I am
<Jatu> This is not something you are going to find a sesame street like game. No OS has a game to teach kids in a sesame street based atomsphere to use the command line or anyhting like that.
<Jatu> There is a "Pre-School Bundle" for ubuntu.
<guest-JOsbDO> i am talking about future generations
<techquila> *elmo write a bash script
<tpl2000> If any does, linux would be about the only one ._.;
<techquila> you talk about future generations but live in the past
<Jordan_U> guest-JOsbDO: You're attitude toward others in this channel is unnacceptable. If you don't want to use Ubuntu, then don't. If you don't have a support question, please find another channel to chat in.
<Jordan_U> !language | techquila
<ubottu> techquila: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jatu> Then why not try and make a game yourself for the future generations. Or set up a group with others to try to make one.
<Jatu> This is open-source and all help to make it better for all ages - races - nationalities to use.
<techquila> never will i ever let anyone regulate my language Jordan_U!  I'm off .. cya
<guest-JOsbDO> i am really trying to explain a problem.. i wasn't trying to be rude.. just stating facts
<ehm> hence the caps, right?
<Jordan_U> guest-JOsbDO: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions only. It's not for unproductive rants about shortcomings of Ubuntu as you see them.
<Jatu> Okay let me try to put it this way. I'm trying to find you a solution to help you help your niece. Linux is not like windows. As in order to do something of major significance you must take the time to learn it.
<guest-JOsbDO> caps.. this is because i am using my cousins computer. her keyboard is crap
<tpl2000> Here's a support question then. Both LSHW and Dmidecode display my memory as 667mhz, (ddr3) when it's set to run at (13.33 x 240)mhz.
<iceroot> guest-JOsbDO: stop it!!!
<vancha> goodday all
<tpl2000> Whoops, meant (6.67x240)
<Jatu> I gave you a list of quite a few programs that can help a kid get used to the Linux enviroment. THink of linux like school it's not fun till you get to know it better.
<vancha> does anyone know why the www.omgubuntu.co.uk site is down?
<Jordan_U> guest-JOsbDO: And your language has been both rude to the people to whom it was directed, and offensive on the whole.
<vancha> oh sorry did i get in the middle of something here :O
<Jatu> You'd be suprised how quick kids learn. They may not like it at first but would you rather spend $200 on a OS that has little to no free programs to help a kid learn it and it's enviroment ?
<crizzy> i'm more than willing to spend 200$ on an OS that works :)
<vancha> crizzy did you have a problem with linux?
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vancha> i've never had a problem with it myself, but im still a beginner though ;)
<Jatu> Now I tried to help you out with listing a few kid programs. So love it or hate it.
<vancha> been using it for three years, but never got into the whole command-line thing
<Jatu> Now does someone here have a problem they need help with ?
<vancha> well Jatu , i was wondering if anyone knew why the omgubuntu site was down, i have not been able to reach it all morning :)
<Escherial> as much as kate bothers me in other respects, i really like how it groups open files in a treeview
<Escherial> is there another editor that groups files like that that's not kate?
<Jordan_U> vancha: That's not really an Ubuntu support question, you might try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<guest-JOsbDO> i just tried addressing you Jatu, thinking you were a adult.. apparently not
<vancha> ah sorry, i will. thanks Jordan_U
<iceroot> Escherial: i only know that vim can do that but its cli
<Jordan_U> vancha: You're welcome.
<Escherial> iceroot: fair enough; i desperately need to learn how to use vim, anyhow :)
<vancha> what kind of editor are you looking for Escherial ?
<vancha> i personally love scite :O
<Jatu> J0sbDO why are you being rude ? I tried giving you a list of programs to help your niece. Have you tried any of those programs with here ?
<Jordan_U> Escherial: I highly recommend "vimtutor" (it's a command).
<Jatu> her*
<scottj> vancha: don't know, but it was down a couple hours ago
<helmut_> hi
<vancha> alright thanks scottj , ill keep trying :O
<Jatu> Vancha: i also have no clue sorry I can't help you with it.
<iceroot> Escherial: vim-tutor is a nice "program" which is good for learning vim, its availabe after you installed vim
<guest-JOsbDO> but children's attention span is short
<iceroot> Escherial: vimtutor
<iceroot> guest-JOsbDO: its offtopic here
<iceroot> guest-JOsbDO: please stop it
<Escherial> Jordan_U, iceroot: thanks, i'll check it out
<Escherial> vancha: well, preferably a graphical editor, but i think i'm going to entertain/distract myself with learning vim for a while...
<iceroot> Escherial: learning vim is always a good idea :)
<iceroot> Escherial: but please use vim and not vi
<guest-JOsbDO> an 11 or 12 year old are thinking about boys
<Jatu> Question as I am still learning  myself what is Vim ?
<vancha> vim is a text editor
<iceroot> guest-JOsbDO: last warning, stop it!!
<vancha> that you can use in the command line interface
<dr-willis> 'the' text editor. ;)
<vancha> ^^
<Jatu> Ah okay. I'm still not as near as close to being as knowledgable as some of the users here but gotta start somewhere lol.
<iceroot> there is only one real editor, the other is a nice operating system without a good editor (emacs) :)
<vancha> well Jatu , i think ubuntu is more user friendly then windows if you only use the necessary stuff :O
<vancha> you dont need to  learn a whole deal if your a normal user ;)
<ejv> emacs is awful, nano please.
<guest-JOsbDO> iceroot: you are really getting on my nerves.. Show your power fattass and boot me/ban me.. all you have is your IRC channel dumbass
<iceroot> !ops | guest-JOsbDO
<guest-JOsbDO> get a girlfriend
<ubottu> guest-JOsbDO: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<guest-JOsbDO> if you can
<Jatu> Lolol
<ejv> i don't think it's quite an emergency, can you two /ignore one another?
<vancha> XD
<ejv> nvm, i type too slowly apparently
<Escherial> well, that was certainly an odd way to make friends o_o
<Tm_T> iceroot: please leave editor flamewar jokes here
<Jatu> Off topic but might I say someone just got owned. Comes in here attacks everyone and gets mad when I suggest like 8 different child based programs.
<ejv> Jatu: this is the mourning period where we "move along" :)
<Jatu> I am not sure if this is the area to ask but anyone here have experience with "backtrack5" I was just wanting to know the learning curve I was looking at.
<vancha> i found out yesterday that even gaming on linux is more 'alive' than i ever imagined :O
<iceroot> !backtrack | Jatu
<ubottu> Jatu: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mylisto23> haha
<Jatu> Darn.
<Jatu> Well that answered my question lol.
<iceroot> Jatu: sorry
<vancha> backtrack5 is not comparible to ubuntu, its more of a "hackers" distribution, and altough it tries to make hacking easier, its HARD :P
<mylisto23> jatu: I found out what was messing my system up!  a stupid sandisk 8 gig chip..the system was trying to boot off of it :D
<ejv> pretty much all questions can be answered reading the community documentation
<ejv> or just reading in general via google
<Jatu> It's fine I undestand the pretenses.
<Shabba> college programming student here, just switched like 10 mins ago, so what programs are used for writing/compiling code?
<Jatu> Well I actually was wanting to get into network security again I learned a bit in windows but thougt it was worth a ask before I got it done.
<iceroot> Shabba: what language?
<ejv> Shabba: a text editor and gcc?
<vancha> Shabba: what kind of programming?
<Shabba> java
<vancha> i use bluefish
<vancha> for PHP
<vancha> eclipse for java
<Jatu> Java is always fun. Was the first programming i got into lol. I wanna teach myself some php next.
<vancha> very good IDE :O i think its in the software center, but i downloaded it from the site.
<ejv> your teacher didn't tell you how to compile using the java sdk... questionable curriculum...
<vancha> i love php Jatu :D im making a site in php right now ^^
<iceroot> Shabba: i would suggest eclipse
<Shabba> like the first day, been using netbeans ever since
<vancha> Shabba: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.7.2-201202080800/eclipse-SDK-3.7.2-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<iceroot> Shabba: netbeans is available for ubuntu too
<Jatu> I plan dual booting backtrack and ubuntu 10.04. I probably know the answer but is there a chance of them interfering with eachother since they are both linux based or nah ?
<iceroot> vancha: you can install eclipse directly from the repos
<iceroot> !repos | vancha
<ubottu> vancha: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ejv> why are you guys suggesting such glitzy advanced editors, how about something basic like emacs or gedit, since he or she is a novice.
<reith2004> try sublimetext it fast...
<dr-willis> i like geany
<vancha> ejv: BECAUSE he is a novice, wouldnt you want an editor that helps you code?
<pdq> geany is good, fast and lightweight
<dr-willis> and avail for windows
<Jatu> Is it fine to dual-boot 2 linux distros ? Or is there a chance they will interfere with eachother ?
<ejv> i'd argue that, early on, crutches are bad
<Jatu> Just making sure I don't do anything wrong so i ask alot of questions myself when needed.
<vancha> hmm.. you could be right, im still learning java myself though :P started last year, and all i've used so far is eclipse. except for some editors that didnt really work out for me.
<henryC> I don't know whether to ask in #nginx or here.  I used to always compile nginx from source.  I just upgraded to 11.10 and I just want to use nginx from the repo.  I end up with no binary.  "apt-get cache show nginx" talks about a "dummy package"...?
<Jatu> Vancha : you mentioned backtrack messed up your system. If not mistaken. What ways so ?
<iceroot> henryC: dummy-package is a metapackage which is just a package which has dependencies and will install other packages
<vancha> i didnt Jatu :O had to be someone else. i did say it was hard :)
<Jatu> Ah okay
<iceroot> henryC: like ubuntu-desktop, that package does not contain unity and so on just a dependency to everything which is needed
<Jatu> Thanks though ^^
<vancha> its not easy to learn how to 'hack'
<Jatu> I'm don't want something easy lol X{
<Jatu> XP
<vancha> :P
<henryC> iceroot:  So should there be another step?  apt-get install nginx reports no error, but seems to produce no binary either.
<dr-willis> learn some actual skills. ;)
<Jatu> dr-willis who ?
<iceroot> !info | nginx oneiric
<ubottu> 'nginx' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<iceroot> !info  nginx oneiric
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 80 kB
<iceroot> henryC:   nginx-common nginx-full
<iceroot> henryC: that are the packages which are pulled by nginx
<iceroot> is there something like dpkg -L for not installed packages?
<Jatu> lol
<bilegt> do your chrome browsers lag when it loads page?
<Jatu> Jake from london, uk why is your name hackme ?
<Jatu> Bilegt make sure its not your connection first or your drivers.
<Jatu> They could be causing the "lag"
<henryC> iceroot:  ok, so any idea why it doesn't install an executable?  Not sure what I could have done to this server.  I've been running nginx compiled from source for years, but I wanted to change that.
<vancha> Jatu: are you using a proxy?
<Jatu> you can go to properties and choose for it to run as an executable
<Jatu> vancha : No i am not why ?
<vancha> nvm :O i was wondering why everyones IP adresses show when you click there names
<bilegt> Jatu: can it any problem with compiz's opengl?
<vancha> this is my first time on IRC here :)
<dr-willis> vancha:  /whois nickname to see details
<vancha> used to hang around in the ubuntu-nl and ubuntu-nl offtopic channes ^^
<vancha> thx dr-willis
<Jatu> Bilegt that would be out of my league. My browsers on lag during downtime. Either than that I have had no problem. It's just personal experience that suggests its a driver or connection problem. Does it last all day ?
<Jatu> Or only happen random times of the day ?
<bilegt> Jatu: all the time, when it loads a new page
<Jatu> Bilegt did this problem start when you first came to using Ubuntu ?
<bilegt> Jatu: it was all right when it was fresh installed. I deleted ~/.config/chromium and it's working smoothly. But my data are gone :(
<Jatu> bilegt : Ah then yeah I have no clue what to tell you. I am also still learning and it seems out of my grasp. If I think of anything I will let you know.
<Birliban> hi, i have to copy some several big files (2~18GB) to another location on same disk. what would be the fastest way to do it (terminal-based)? progress indicator (percent) would be appreciated. or is maybe packing it faster than copying?
<bilegt> Jatu: maybe the problem is with the extensions I had installed
<Guest56788> рш
<Jatu> Bilegt : that actually sounds like a possiblity. Always check the extensions that are enabled or not enabled.
<Guest56788> hi
<vancha> Guest56788: hi :)
<Jatu> Bilegt: Make sure only stuff you need is enabled.
<dr-willis> Birliban:  why do you need a copy? you could make a link. unless you are editig the file
<Jatu> Bilegt : Then check if there is a noteable difference.
<bilegt> Jatu: Yeah
<Jordan_U> Birliban: For a one time copy "cp" is as fast as anything. For a progress bar "rsync --progress /path/to/source /path/to/destination/". rsync also has other nice features, like makeing incremental copies *much* faster.
<Jatu> Bilegt : Yeah what ? Or was it more a "okay I will check that" kinda yeah ?
<bilegt> Jatu: I'll check that
<Birliban> dr-willis, ok, some more details. the files are a vm-ware machine. i need to transfer to another server. for accessing the files the vm has to be shut down. so i first want to copy them and then send to the other server (slow connection).
<Jatu> Bilegt : Kk let me know how it goes. I am going afk for a about 2-5 minutes to do something off the pc real quick.
<Birliban> i just want to keep the vm-machine downtime low.
<Jatu> bilegt : will notify when I am back
<Jatu> Bilegt : I am back any luck ?
<bilegt> Jatu: Yeah, it's weird. Now tabs are moving smoothly.
<bilegt> Jatu: I've only installed two extensions.
<Birliban> Jordan_U, i just need it one time. so maybe i use cp. there is no progress bar, is it?
<Jatu> Bilegt : What extensions where those if you don't mind me asking.
<bilegt> Jatu: xmarks, gmail and sooner
<Jatu> Bilegt : Well  xmarks I never used. What I am thinking is they are trying to fetch extra data while your pages are loading. Possibly taking up extra bandwidth and causing it to slow.
<bilegt> Jatu: Now I'll use this method on google chrome again :P
<Jatu> Bilegt : Though I don't think it should take up much at all. Could be a more techincal problem. Glad I could be of some help though.
<tpl2000> That hit the spot.
<Jatu> Bilegt : Also my other suggestion is if you try the xtensions again and it persist posting on the forums and seeing if anyone else had the problem and found a fix.
<tpl2000> Does anyone know why both dmidecode and LSHW display my RAM speed as 667mhz when it should be (6.67x240)mhz ?
<Jatu> tpl2000 : could just be that they are not being read correctly or are just displayed differently.
<tpl2000> That's the issue lol. How do I get them to display properly, then?
<Jatu> That I have no clue lol.
<Jordan_U> Birliban: Correct, there is no progress bar for cp. There is no resaon not to use "rsync --progress", just thought that you should know for the future that rsync is useful for a lot more than a progress bar :)
<bilegt> Jatu: it's such a weird bug. I found it out. It was not about extensions. The problem is with after initial installation of chrome, it asks to setup chrome with google account. It made chrome such a laggy.
<Jatu> bilegt : go faster once you set up google account ?
<bilegt> Jatu: go faster, when I avoided it and installed extensions manually
<zamba> i'd like to get 10 GB worth og /dev/urandom data and write that to file, 'dd' syntax for this?
<dr-willis> dd if=path of=path
<Jatu> bilegt : atleast you figured it out. Guess problem has been solved none the less lol.
<dr-willis> zamba:  why are you doing this
<zamba> dr-willis: i'm testing iscsi paths
<zamba> dr-willis: you forgot to include the number of bytes i'd like to transfer
<dr-willis> zamba:  time to read the dd man pages i think
<dr-willis> you want to use the bs= options also if testing
<mylisto> hey everyone
<Jatu> Hey there
<Jordan_U> zamba: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/path/to/file bs=1M count=10K
<zamba> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<Jordan_U> zamba: You're welcome.
<mylisto> for some reason I can't adjust my sound volume...I'm getting "Waiting for sound system to respond" when I try to open the sound applet
<tpl2000> How about this: Does anyone know how I can monitor my cpu temps?
<Jatu> Do your drivers normally enable monitoring of cpu temp ?
<orionsonofneptun> ypu
<orionsonofneptun> yup
<Jatu> As some don;t
<tpl2000> Jatu: I can do it pretty well with speedfan in Windows already.
<orionsonofneptun> thier is a code to put in terminal
<tpl2000> I'm just looking to get the same functionality out of Ubuntu.
<Jatu> Hmm
<orionsonofneptun> i cant remember it
<dr-willis> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in oneiric
<orionsonofneptun> yes thats it
<Jatu> Ohh
<dr-willis> may be lm-sensors
<tpl2000> Yep
<tpl2000> lm-sensors
<dr-willis> most apps use lm-sensors to monitor that stuff
<orionsonofneptun> lm sensors what is code
<orionsonofneptun> i want to do that to
<tpl2000> Alright. What apps are there, and which would you recommend?
<dr-willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<dr-willis> repo has seveal tools that display that stuff.
<sun> sf
<sun> hi
<tpl2000> !info repo
<ubottu> Package repo does not exist in oneiric
<Jatu> lol
<Guest93046> who is alive
<makara> hi. how can I enable Chinese input in 11.10? I've already added Chinese as a language
<Guest93046> a
<Guest93046> please help me with perl regexp
<tpl2000> What is repo's actual name?
<Guest93046> :)
<dr-willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Guest93046> who know this?
<Jatu> Makara : Check at log in screen should be option to change default language I believe.
<dr-willis> the standard repos.
<tpl2000> Gotcha, repo=repository
<Guest93046> who know perl????
<orionsonofneptun> ok what to put in terminal to install lm-sensors on ubuntu 11.10
<dr-willis> perl had tons of docs..
<dr-willis> has.
<tpl2000> Orions: Sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Jatu> He types faster than me lol
<tpl2000> And on a crappy 15 year old dell keyboard ;)
<dr-willis> tons of regrexp helper tools out there also.
<orionsonofneptun> Sudo apt-get install lm-sensors  did not work
<Jatu> Lol I am using a dell d610 tell I sell my game console I no longer use
<dr-willis> im typing on my cellphone here. )
<Guest93046> how i can write to variable. text like template???
<tpl2000> What did it say, Orion?
<dr-willis> bbl
<Jatu> Try "apt-get lm-sensors"
<makara> Jatu: I don't want Chinese interface, just Chinese input. I can change to Hindi / Tibetan, but not Chinese it seems
<Guest93046> а русские есть?
<orionsonofneptun> sudo: command not found
<io> !ru | Guest93046
<ubottu> Guest93046: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jatu> Makara : Ah I see what you mean but unfortunately have not delved that much into it.
<tpl2000> Wut
<Jatu> Orion try adding sudo infront
<Guest93046> plz give me channel where i can get help with perl???
<Jatu> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.12.4-4 (oneiric), package size 3482 kB, installed size 12460 kB
<orionsonofneptun> jatu invaled op lm-sensors
<tpl2000> Are you sure you're using the terminal, and not a box of cheerios?
<Jatu> No clue then besides searching software center or google lol
<Guest93046> info i know but it's more large
<Jatu> I was just seeing what info would come
<Jatu> Lol
<Jatu> I have no clue where to go for perl specific support sorry mate
<waheed> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and the places, system, and applications menus have disappeared without any customization I done..how to display it again??
<waheed> help !!
<tpl2000> From the top bar, Waheed?
<Jatu> Waheed : Give people a second to reply please.
<io> Jatu: ##perl
<io> !patience | waheed
<ubottu> waheed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<waheed> tpl2000 yes, the top bar disappeared
<reenignEesreveR> so i've got an ethernet cable on which i can assign multiple IPs to a machine. how do make my Ubuntu actually use those ip addresses?
<Jatu> Guest93046 : still here ?
<tpl2000> The entire top bar disappeared, or just those options @ Waheed
<waheed> tpl2000  the bar still there, but those options disappeared
<larryone> waheed, Alt+F1 will get you access to the menu
<larryone> if you're stuck
<hiexpo> waheed, maybe gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tpl2000> Try clicking on the desktop and then clicking on the top bar.
<Jatu> Alright everyone I will be back later. Ciao' for now o/
<larryone> in the meantime, you can right click on the bar, and therer will be an option to add stuff
<VictorCL> hi , how can I make a tar of a folder , but skip a folder inside that folder ?¿
<io> waheed: '$ unity --reset'
<tpl2000> alt+f1 brings up the unity bar. He's talking about the top bar, apparently.
<larryone> aah
<io> VictorCL: '$ tar -cf all.tar --exclude test *'
<io> VictorCL: '$ man tar' in future for more options
<hiexpo> waheed, is it a gnome desktop or unity ?
<amxpogorelov> quit
 * larryone was assuming gnome
 * tpl2000 is assuming Unity.
<larryone> right, tpl2000 we gonna fight?
 * hiexpo assumeing gnome also 
<larryone> bare nuckle?
<orionsonofneptun> ok how hot is 50 degrees celcius in ferinheigth
<larryone> outnumbered!
<tpl2000> Larryone Lawl, sure. Let me get my socks 'n' rocks.
<orionsonofneptun> ive installed lm sensors
<temper> I'm having a hard time getting volume control back on 10.04
<larryone> orionsonofneptun, 50 celcius will have you sweating lakes
<waheed> it was gnome, but i run that command now "unity --reset" and it is unity now
<waheed> wanna go back to gnome
<orionsonofneptun> and aparently only one sensor is in dell insperon
<tpl2000> Orionsofneptun Fahrenheit = (9/5)C+32
<larryone> 37degreed C is body temperature
<hiexpo> temper, what on the bar
<llutz> orionsonofneptun: 50 Grad Celsius = 122 Fahrenheit
<orionsonofneptun> wow
<temper> hiexpo: nothing is on the bar
<orionsonofneptun> hot cpu it says i can take twice that heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * larryone is amazed that some places still use fahrenheit
<temper> hiexpo: never mind...I finally found the right directions..thanks anyhow
<orionsonofneptun> im only a farenheight guy
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uBOTu-fr> Merci de débattre sur #ubuntu-fr-offtopic et non sur un canal de support.
<tpl2000> orionsofneptun: You can not take 100 degrees celsius. You would die, and your computer would die.
<tpl2000> orionsofneptun: 65 degrees celsius is a typical overheating point for a processor.
<orionsonofneptun> it says 105 celcius is cpu critical
<tpl2000> Are you on a desktop or a laptop?
<orionsonofneptun> laptop
<larryone> you could make a grand cup of tea with that
<orionsonofneptun> dell isperon
<hiexpo> orionsonofneptun, yes that is like 205  or something far
<orionsonofneptun> old school
<tpl2000> Ah, that'd explain it. Laptop CPUs generally have to put up with much higher temperatures.
<orionsonofneptun> x86
 * larryone dissapears to go fix some caching configs
<tpl2000> Regardless, if you put a pot of water on the bottom of your laptop at that temp, the water would boil
<tpl2000> 100 degrees celsius = 212 degrees fahrenheit.
<kalimojo> anyone heard of artificial telepathy ?
<tpl2000> !ot | Kalimojo
<ubottu> Kalimojo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<orionsonofneptun> definately off topic there
<orionsonofneptun> dang almost beat ubottu
<tpl2000> XD
<tpl2000> brb, rebooting
<tpl2000> (Like a boss: Sudo reboot)
<vlt> kalimojo: It's called empathy
<orionsonofneptun> come on someone give me some good uses for ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: use it for what you want
<orionsonofneptun> what type of people you think mainly like ubuntu
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: that is offtopic here and no relevence
<orionsonofneptun> ok then
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: this channel is for ubuntu technical support only
<orionsonofneptun> ill hold the phillocify for #ubuntu offtopic
<Mongoose_> Downloaded the VirtualBox OSE last night. Don't know much about it but wanted to try Ubuntu the next version after Natty. Is this an easy thing to do or complicated?
<ikonia> !vbox | Mongoose_
<ubottu> Mongoose_: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Mongoose_> thanks
<waheed> tpl2000  still here?\
<sjihs> Hi, I have a machine with 8GB of RAM. I have installed 32-bit version of ubuntu 11.04 on it. The 'free -m' command reports a total RAM of 4GB even though /proc/cpuinfo indicated PAE is enabled.
<dr-willis> if the cpu can do 64bit you are better off using the 64bit ubuntu
<dr-willis> check what kernel you are runing also
<dr-willis> uname -a      to see. (i think)
<dr-willis> cpuinfo may be telling you the cpu supports pae....
<richo> Hey
<richo> So I want to install ubuntu.. with no X server, no desktop environment
<richo> basically just a kernel, coreutils and a fairly minimal userland
<richo> is there even a way to do that?
<sjihs> dr-willis: The laptop is given by the company where i work. Hence i cannot re-install another version of ubuntu
<OerHeks> richo, use the server iso
<richo> OerHeks: there's nothing else that differs from the desktop install? Just the default suite of installed pacakges?
<sjihs> dr-willis: Just curious, How does 'uname -a' help in determining kernel support for PAE?
<dr-willis> look at kernel used
<dr-willis> may have pae in the name
<OerHeks> richo i am not sure what you want with a minimal install without a desktop environment, but server iso or the alternate iso can do that
<ActionParsnip> richo: there is the minimal ISO
<richo_> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> richo: you can install minimal then install openbox and you will have one of the slimmest OSes around, comes in at around 1.2Gb
<richo_> ActionParsnip: that's more or less the plan. I run a fork of openbox + urxvt and a few other bits and pieces. I'll install a lot of software but I prefer to start clean slate
<ActionParsnip> richo: you can install slim or some other login manager if you want a GUI login :)
<richo_> I'm good with a tty :)
<richo_> and 10.10 was an LTS I believe?
<ActionParsnip> richo_: np :), you can always use: su -c  to run startx from /etc/rc.local to get straight to the desktop :)
<ActionParsnip> richo_: no, maverick is EOL next month too
<ActionParsnip> richo_: 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS
<richo_> Perfect, thanks.
<richo_> work mandates full disk encryption so going straight to the desktop is a bit moot.
<ActionParsnip> richo_: indeed
<ActionParsnip> richo_: its one way to do it though. Negates the need for a login manager (saves space)
<richo_> true. I just login on a TTY and then call xinit
<richo_> I set some expensive values in my environment anyway so I do a bunch of init only when SHLVL = 1 which saves me a lot of time too
<ActionParsnip> richo_: nice
<makara> how can I enable Chinese input in 11.10? I've already added Chinese as a language
<psycho_oreos> afaik you need something like scim for instance. Chinese language only gives you Chinese dialogues, menus, etc but not Chinese input iinm
<OerHeks> makara, maybe answer #1 is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59356/how-do-i-get-chinese-input-to-work
<waheed> my file system partition is running out of free space, I wanna increase its size by adding "merging" another partition I have to it, without affecting my system, is that possible?
<dljh> How do I go about learning how to create themes for ubuntu 11.10 (unity) ?
<asc__> hi
<asc__> i have two commands i want to combine so they display combined output
<dljh> asc__, &&
<theTroy> Trying to do some bash scripting, could someone tell me what is wrong with this if statement please?
<theTroy> do if [  ! -e  /home/troy/Photos/1920/1920_$i  -a   [ "$i" == *.JPG* ]  ];
<asc__> does not work
<Lantizia> Hey if I wanted to install an ISO of vyatta that includes bug #7771 fixed - how would I go about it?  (maybe download the latest stable and patch it myself?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 7771 in gimp (Ubuntu) "gimp: first start is really obnoxious" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7771
<becom33> Im having this error on boot and my ubunut doest load , it says "error : hd0 read error"
<asc__> dljh, does not combine the output
<dljh> asc__, sudo gedit && sudo lspci | grep VGA
<Lantizia> damn wrong channel - and thus wrong bug lol
<asc__> for example "ls -Shs && file *
<anonymous> hello
<asc__> just executes the commands but does not combine the output
<becom33> anyone for me ?
<OerHeks> waheed, yes you can, use the gparted live cd to increase/merge a partition, your partition needs to be unmounted to do so.
<dljh> Oh, I see what you're saying. I have no idea, sorry.
<Guest55690> fuck you loading hack :)
<becom33> anyone for my question ?
<ahhughez> wow, Im spoilt for choice.... I just bought a new laptop and I want to run ubuntu and windows. Dual boot or VM?
<taglass> comman1 && command2 executes command2 if and only if command1 was successful.
<ikonia> becom33: please stop saying "anyone" - if someone can help and wants to, they will
<asc__> taglass, i need to learn a little bash programming
<becom33> should I repeat my question ? ikonia . otherwise it might get stand behind :/
<ikonia> becom33: if you've left it 10 - 15 minutes since you last asked it, sure
<ahhughez> history tells me that a nix intsall will out live a windows.... so I was thinking ubuntu with win7 vm... anyone care to compare this with the reverse or with dual boot?
<hoshi411> is it just me or is the omgubuntu site down?
<taglass> yeah I'm trying to understand exactly it is you want.  "combine output" is pretty vague
<hoshi411> i haven't been able to connect for the past two days
<ActionParsnip> ahhughez: depends what the Windows OS is for...
<laurent_> hello
<makara> becom33: something wrong with your disk
<ahhughez> ActionParsnip, just using apps that I need occasionally. Plus dev testing
<becom33> makara, is there anyway I can ensure whats wrong ?
<asc__> taglass, for example: ls -Shs prints the filesize and the file name and file * prints the type of the file (files in the dir have no extensions)
<csis> asc__,  just flush everything after each command to /dev/stdout, I think that's what you're looking for
<cowslammer> how do I get sun java?
<asc__> taglass, the thing i want is output is combined like this: filename, filesize, filetype
<ActionParsnip> ahhughez: windows in VM will be ok then imho
<hoshi411> i believe that the site is located at http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<hoshi411> but that page will not load
<asc__> csis, I know not what are you speaking of :D
<hoshi411> i used to go there all the  time to get info about ubuntu
<cowslammer> how do I get sun java?
<orionsonofneptun> ok i installed eggdrop irc robot and i cant see where it went in ubuntu 11.10 so how can i find it
<waheed> OerHeks : liveCD ?? I have gparted installed..can I use it directly?
<ActionParsnip> hoshi411: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<asc__> orionsonofneptun, type: which eggdrop
<OerHeks> waheed, no, because your partition is in use ( mounted ) when you try gparted
<richo_> orionsonofneptun: dpkg -L eggdrop
<dljh> orionsonofneptun: edit it's .conf file and make sure you have the server and channel settings correct, then restart it.
<dljh> How do I go about learning how to create themes for ubuntu 11.10 (unity) ?
<waheed> OerHeks : but I don't know what is gpated live cd ?!
<hoshi411> ActionParsnip:  but the thing is , i see action on their site from google only 17 hours ago, which means ... they are off and on and off and on?
<ActionParsnip> hoshi411: contact them via facebook or similar
<cowslammer> how do I get sun java?
<ahhughez> cowslammer, I would say its no longer.... sun was aquired by oracle... look for the openjdk
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: sun don't own java anymore
<waheed> OerHeks : can I do it using herins boot?
<OerHeks> waheed, it is small, 125 mb >>> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/0.12.0-5/
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: if you can give the output of:  uname -m   I can advise
<OerHeks> waheed i am not sure, hirens could do that too with ext3/ext4
<cowslammer> ok, how do i get oracle java?
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: read above
<hashinclude> I have installed the ATI proprietrary drivers and they are working however there are some glitches like docky leaves some kind of glitch while unhiding and the window movement is laggy...
<ahhughez> If I want to run ubuntu with win7 and poosibly xp VM's what filesystem should I be using?
<waheed> OerHeks : ok, but what about my system and stuff, I don't care about the other artition, I care about the one where ubuntu is installed which I want to enlarge
<ikonia> !virtualisation | ahhughez
<ubottu> ahhughez: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ActionParsnip> ahhughez: Win7 as a VM, or a dual boot?
<richo_> Why no mention of Xen ?
<OerHeks> waheed, general: allways make a backup of important stuff.
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: if you can give the output of: uname -m   I can advise
<waheed> OerHeks : not about stuff, it is about the installed system, would I lost it?
<cowslammer> ActionParsnip, the output of uname -m is i686 and i'm using 10.4 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: ok, gimme a sec
<OerHeks> waheed, it should be safe to increase.
<ahhughez> ikonia, ActionParsnip - thanks, I intend to try VirtualBox, but I want to make sure I pick the correct filesystem.
<larryone> i dont like when the update manager gets resource hungry - I've got loads of processing power on my machine, but only 1GB RAM =0(
<larryone> updating makes slow happen
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: cd; wget
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; chmod +x ./install32bitjava; sudo ./install32bitjava
<A_J> started my ubuntu pc after a while and it just after the BIOS screen does  " - " in the upper left corner. what should I do ?
<gr33n7007h> A_J, Nothing
<Nucleus> Hello, i have a problem, i have a partition with windows 7 installed in a Raid disk, i want to install ubuntu so i have created a partition ext4 primary with the boot point ( / ) and a swap logical. As i have always did when i wanted to install ubuntu. At this time since its a raid disk i received this error message when i was about to install it: " Failed to create a file system " : The ext4 file system creation in partition #2 of se
<orionsonofneptun> how long did you wait a_j
<Nucleus> Dont know what to do.
<A_J> orionsonofneptun well it's yet happening
<A_J> for about 3 mins
<taglass> asc__, for f in *; do ls -Shs "$f" >> results1 && file "$f" >> results2; done; sed -i 's/://' results2; join -1 2 -2 1 results1 results2 >> results3 should get you started in the right direction I think
<asc__> taglass, thank you, was just trying to do  similar thing :)
<orionsonofneptun> ive seen it go before for like 10 minutes then work ok but thats not normal
<A_J> okie i'll wait
<taglass> asc__, The only hangup I can see is if your filename contains a ":"
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: it assumes you use chromium browser, so link the file to whatever browser you use if you don't use chromium
<dljh> hashashin: Yes, I had the same issue. If you don't plan on gaming or don't depend on 3d acceleration, just use the open source driver it comes with. That's what I use and everything works excellent.
<A_J> ActionParsnip o/
<ActionParsnip> A_J: howdy
<cowslammer> ActionParsnip, i use firefox.  what gets linked to what?
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: you can link it in ~/.mozilla/plugs   I don't know where the universal folder is as I haven't used firefox is ages
<ActionParsnip> sorry ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mydogsnameisrudy> wonders what ActionParsnip is using then?
<A_J> ActionParsnip : started my ubuntu pc after a while and it just after the BIOS screen does  " - " in the upper left corner. what should I do ? | been 10 mins.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: what GPU do you use?
<A_J> none ActionParsnip. an intel atom board here
<makara> becom33: plug into another computer and check if its working
<ActionParsnip> A_J: well there is, or the system wouldn't POST
<dljh> ActionParsnip: unplug all of your plugnplays and restart and see if that works (i.e. printers/mouse etc)
<ActionParsnip> A_J: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> dljh: i don't have a sing ubuntu issue..
<A_J> ActionParsnip umm where do i eneter that. via live cd ?
<dljh> A_J:  unplug all of your plug and play stuff, like your printer etc and reboot.
<dljh> ActionParsnip: sorry :P
<A_J> dljh i booted  up after like 1 week. i did that
<A_J> yet a flashing -
<dljh> A_J: Great. Unplug everything and reboot.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: hold shift and you can press E to edit the boot, you can add the boot option there
 * A_J tries it now
<rwp__engineer> hello room
<Nucleus> Hello, i have a problem, i have a partition with windows 7 installed in a Raid disk, i want to install ubuntu so i have created a partition ext4 primary with the boot point ( / ) and a swap logical.
<rwp__engineer> Please Help automate ||LibreOffice Calc || Insert > Sheet from File ||
<Nucleus> As i have always did when i wanted to install ubuntu. At this time since its a raid disk i received this error message when i was about to install it: " Failed to create a file system " : The ext4 file system creation in partition #2 of serial ATA RAID JMICRON_JRaid ( mirror ) failed.
<rwp__engineer> Please Help automate ||LibreOffice Calc || Insert > Sheet from File || in ubuntu
<Nucleus> Can anyone give me support please.
<rwp__engineer> hi nucleus
<rwp__engineer> wats the issue
<A_J> ActionParsnip OKIE. i did shift E, quite a lot of stuff comes where do i put nomodeset
<rwp__engineer> hey Nucleus have u tried using ext3 or ext 2 for ur / partition?
<A_J> says ctrl +c for CLI
<rwp__engineer> try this article
<rwp__engineer> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/failed-to-create-a-file-system-795245/
<rwp__engineer> Please Help automate ||LibreOffice Calc || Insert > Sheet from File || in ubuntu ??
<Nucleus> I will read it rwp just one question before, whats the difference between ext2 ext3 or ext4 ?
<tintoy> hi hello, anyone can help me, how to setup openvpn with windows client, pls help
<ActionParsnip> rwp__engineer: is there no shortcut key mentioned in the menu to use?
<rileyp> one is the difference :D
<gr33n7007h> A_J, on the kernel line
<gr33n7007h> goodbye!!
<A_J> okie
<rwp__engineer> hi ActionParsnip : no shortcut key mentioned | also i want to automate it in some script or macro
<A_J> ActionParsnip i do ctlr + c and type this in ?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: type it, grub has no clipboard
<ActionParsnip> A_J: if you delete: quiet splash      you can type it there
 * A_J is confused
<A_J> wait a sec ActionParsnip
<DarkStar1> I just setup my new machine with 11.10. I installed the nVidia driver, restarted the machine and since only one screen can be used at anyone time. How can I revert back to the default that came with the 11.10 installation
<DarkStar1> ?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: dual you use dual screens?
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: Yeah
<rwp__engineer> Nucleus http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/ext2-ext3-ext4/
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: if you run:  nvidia-settings    then hit the detect display button, do both come to life?
<rwp__engineer> Please Help automate ||LibreOffice Calc || Insert > Sheet from File || in ubuntu|| I want to automate it in command
<rwp__engineer> Please Help automate ||LibreOffice Calc || Insert > Sheet from File || in ubuntu|| I want to automate it in command  or macro
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: I removed the nVidia drivers to see if things will return to default but no joy
<ActionParsnip> rwp__engineer: if you upgrade to Precise, you can use HUD which will make that easier
<Nucleus> [rwp__engineer]: Thank you
<A_J|> http://i.imgur.com/ma1hJ.jpg
<A_J> ActionParsnip ^^
<A_J> what do i do next
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I re-enabled and it fixed it
<ActionParsnip> A_J: as I said. dete the: quiet splash   and add the boot option..
<rwp__engineer> thanks ActionParsnip i am checking Precise
<A_J> okie ActionParsnip. which would be nomodeset
<A_J> i'll take a pic to confirm ActionParsnip standby
<ActionParsnip> rwp__engineer: its prerelease but when it comes out, HUD will be default and you can hit left ALT and type what you need, the menu items are read and makes things a bit easier
<dljh> ActionParsnip: you using Precise?
<ActionParsnip> dljh: indeed
<dljh> ActionParsnip:  how's it running?
<A_J|> http://i.imgur.com/gtYyx.jpg
<A_J> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> dljh: fine for me, but  my hardware is super linux friendly, my needs are basic and I use Unity 2D :)
<konza> Hi all, I have a 25 gb file it has only two columns. I want to apply 2 level of sorting. When i do it using command line it takes 5 hours to complete. I have 16 processors. Now the process is using only 1 cpu. How can i force linux to allot multiple cpu to a single process
<ActionParsnip> A_J: yes, thats what I said to do. Now continue the boot.
<dljh> ActionParsnip: I see.
<dljh> ActionParsnip:  dual head?
<ActionParsnip> dljh: no, I hae 1 screen for 4 PCs
<A_J_> ActionParsnip : http://i.imgur.com/gtYyx.jpg
<dljh> ActionParsnip o_O
<A_J_> sorry dced :(
<rwp__engineer> ActionParsnip I have libreoffice 3.5.0 what is HUD and precise and how can i install it?
<ActionParsnip> rwp__engineer: the internet will tell you more about hud than I can. Precise is the next release of Ubuntu and is LTS
<dljh> ActionParsnip : you're almost completely vice versa of me, heh.
<fAz4> is it possible to choose the repo while installing by apt ?
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: not during, no
<fAz4>  ActionParsnip: so i should delete the ppa !? for installing the main version ?!
<ActionParsnip> dljh: one is my media pc, one is a fileserver, torrent server, one is my backup server and one is my GFs lappy :)
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: which PPA? you haven't given any context
<fAz4>  ActionParsnip: i've added nightly build firefox, and i want to install the stable firefox now
<A_J> ActionParsnip it;s okie ? http://i.imgur.com/gtYyx.jpg
<fAz4>  ActionParsnip:  so i must delete the nightly ppa
<ActionParsnip> fAz4: then use ppa-purge and it should roll back the pp too. If not just uninstall it then reinstall it and the stable will be used
<konza> Hi all, I have a 25 gb file it has only two columns. I want to apply 2 level of sorting. When i do it using command line it takes 5 hours to complete. I have 16 processors. Now the process is using only 1 cpu. How can i force linux to allot multiple cpu to a single process
<rwp__engineer> ActionParsnip oh i dont want to upgrade to unstable version , HUD is just HEAD;s UP Disply an addition to unity but i am lookinNg for AUTOMATING libreoffice simple taks like insert a sheet
<rileyp> fAz4: open sysnaptic and remove the repo
<fAz4> rileyp: that's what i dont wanna do, i dont want to delete ppa !
<ayaka> i install ubuntu in vbox, it once can see the eth0, but now can't lspci show it, but I can't use ifconfig to up it, what is up?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: yes its fine, as its what I described for you to do
<ActionParsnip> A_J: even if its wrong, its just for that boot so doesn't hurt anything
<dljh> ActionParsnip Why do they all have one monitor though?
<rileyp> faz then just disable it
<rileyp> manually edit with a #
<ActionParsnip> dljh: the others are headless and managed via web ui or ssh
<rileyp> or untick in sysnaptic
<ActionParsnip> dljh: why would they need monitors?
<ActionParsnip> dljh: i said I have 1 monitor for 4 systems...
<soulnafein> This morning in ubuntu 11.10 my gnome shell started crashing when search applications. This is the error I see in syslog: http://pastie.org/3607318
<dljh> ActionParsnip ehh, I guess they wouldn't. I however can't stand not having at least 2 heads (have 3) but I do web development/web design/graphic design.
<soulnafein> I've been using the nvidia driver from the ppa/
<ActionParsnip> rwp__engineer: I'd post on the openoffice forum too. May help
<dljh> ActionParsnip and where'd you find a headless laptop? :)
<rwp__engineer> oh ok let me also try that
<ActionParsnip> dljh: the lappy is my ladies, I don't use it. Its all hers
<rwp__engineer> ActionParsnip thaks i will post there too
<ActionParsnip> soulnafein: I'd contact the PPA maintainers
<A_J__> ActionParsnip some text is scrolling on screen, how long would it take to finish
<soulnafein> ActionParsnip, the libnvidia maintainers?
<ActionParsnip> soulnafein: whoever manages the PPA you used
<dljh> ActionParsnip: maybe you can help me... do you know of any good tuts for creating a unity theme? I don't have a problem taking an existing one, editing the xml file and changing the .pngs, but I'd like to have it explained.
<ActionParsnip> A_J__: as long as a normal boot
<ActionParsnip> dljh: no idea dude, I don't theme much at all
<dljh> Alrighty
<A_J|> Actionparsnip its going on for quite a while now like 10mins
<A_J|> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> A_J|: if its an intel gpu then nomodeset can help. If it's nvidia then try:  nouveau.blacklist=1   I'd check your system spec
<konza> Hi all, Can a single process be split into multiple processors?
<jc2000> hello I need help with a printer
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: what make and model printer? What is the issue?
<A_J|> Actionparsnip base end intel atom so its intel gpu. Its yet running so i guess i let it run ?
<jc2000> Brother MFC-J220 its not in the add printer list
<jc2000> ActionParsnip: Brother MFC-J220 its not in the add printer list
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: did you check the brother site, they DO make brother drivers
<jc2000> yes And I did install their driver but nothing had add to the list
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: did you install both parts of the driver?
<jc2000> It only gave me one file
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: no, there are 2 deb files
<jc2000> where? I only found one
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: you need to install http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfcj220lpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<jc2000> what Is their titles?
<ActionParsnip> then install http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfcj220cupswrapper-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: those are the links to the files you need, and in order
<jc2000> Ok
<jc2000> I will report you
<A_J|> Actionparsnip http://i.imgur.com/uiEKC.jpg
<A_J|> Looks like its looping
<ActionParsnip> A_J|: the IO error doesn't sound good
<ActionParsnip> A_J|: test the ram using memtest
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: like I said, there are 2 files...
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: source: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-145C
<A_J|> Can it be a hdd issue ActionParsnip, cause hdd sentinal sait had low health
<A_J|> Said*
<ActionParsnip> A_J|: sounds likely
<rileyp> A_J i had a simular fault and it was the molex connecing power to the sata power cable was faulty
<rileyp> Pushed it in a a small tool problem solved
<A_J|> Okie rileyp ill check
<A_J|> Ty ActionParsnip for your help mate
<ActionParsnip> np
<rileyp>  A_J|: you may notice hdd makes no noise as well! screwdriver stethoscope!
<jc2000> ActionParsnip: look like its working. thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: good when you install stuff right eh ;)
<ofaurax_boulot> hello!
<ofaurax_boulot> by default, xterm and the gnome terminal supportes colors (at least 16)
<ofaurax_boulot> if I do "echo $TERM", I get "xterm" for both
<ofaurax_boulot> shouldn't it be "xterm-color" ?
<ActionParsnip> ofaurax_boulot: same here in Precise, you can change it if you like ni ~/.bashrc
<ayaka> thank you
<Error4o4> how can I update the ATI catalyst driver. can I just download the latest one and install it? any idea  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<rileyp>  Error4o4 google for a guide installing ati drivers is trick trick trick
<Error4o4> rileyp: i installed it, but wondering if i need to uninstall the old before installing the new.. cant fint that info
<ofaurax_boulot> ActionParsnip: wouldn't be an idea to set it by default to xterm-color ?
<ikonia> Error4o4: II would advice advise against using external sites, such as ati.com
<ActionParsnip> ofaurax_boulot: i'd try it in ~/.bashrc first, then apply it systemwide once you know its ok
<Nucleus> rwp__engineer i believe i need this driver jmicron jmb36x for ubuntu but i cant find any, im saying this because i needed it for installing windows, but for windows was easy to find. im 95% sure that its problem of the driver.
<rileyp> Error4o4:  Im with ikonia find a guide
<Nucleus> Could you help me finding this driver ?
<techquila> anyone else using studio, having issues opening youtube... thought it was an isolated problem on one machine.. same thing happening on another machine in same network now
<theishi> not too sure what I did wrong, but my screen looks bad. It looks like the display drivers are wrong or something. Everything looked great until I rebooted. In the control panel, under color, it says 'no devices supporting color detected' not sure if it said that before though.... I am not sure where to start
<rileyp> Error4o4 and not the ati.com one
<theishi> it seems like the resolution is off
<dr3mro> hello
<Error4o4> rileyp: not sure I understand.. I shouldn't follow ATI instructions or ?
<dr3mro> hello how to disable usb modem cd rom from auto mount ??
<rileyp> Error404 http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com.au/2011/06/how-to-install-atiamd-catalyst-linux.html
<nicofs> I just installed Lubuntu on a system running Xubuntu - after purging Xubuntu at startup I get "xsession: could not start xfce-session. loading default" (or similar) - so apparently LXDE is the default already. how do i configure my system to use the default by default?
<marcin28> Hello what is name of package that say in console "The program ... is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:"
<Error4o4> rileyp: thx
<rileyp> Error4o4 Nvidia is the only way for  hd video in linux
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: log off, then log in to the LXDE session and it will be remembered
<ActionParsnip> marcin28: command-not-found afaik
<Error4o4> rileyp: thx, ATI is what I got at work
<ActionParsnip> !info command-not-found
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.44.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for any all)
<dr3mro> hello how to disable usb modem cd rom from auto mount ??
<rileyp> Error4o4 all good sometimes we have to make the most of what we have
<marcin28> ActionParsnip, Thank you :)
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, sadly, it won't...
<Islam> how to completely remove wine ? its not working properly and I need to reinstall it ?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: the last session should be remembered for the user
<soreau> Islam: try apt-get remove --purge <pkg>
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, tried that... I always get back to the error above...
<ActionParsnip> Islam: delete ~/.wine and there is a folder in ~/.config/menus/integratedmenus or somesuch, which need deleting too
<DarkApex> islam: type "sudo apt-get purge <package>"
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: you could symlink the xfce-session to the lxde-session (bit of a hack but should work)
<ActionParsnip> Islam: the~/.wine  folder holds all configs and apps you install via wine
<ldroege> poü
<sara2010> hi
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, that could work... but I'd rather know why there are still remnants of xfce-session when it is completely purged...
<ldroege> b
<ldroege> b
<sara2010> any one alive
<ldroege> b
<FloodBot1> ldroege: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sara2010> i have install 10.10 in my pc
<sara2010> but mouse is not working
<Islam> ActionParsnip: where can I find the wine folder ?
<sara2010> Islam .. locate wine
<DarkApex> Islam: in your home directory
<sara2010> Islam .. or  whereis wine
<ActionParsnip> Islam: where I said. It is ~/.wine or /home/$USER/.wine or $HOME/.wine
<DarkApex> press ctrl+H
<cheese4stake> i have old pc,want 2 upgrade to dual core.....which cpu would u suggest intel or amd 4 budget pc to run kde smoothly
<ActionParsnip> Islam: same difference
<sara2010> ActionParsnip .. help me
<ikonia> cheese4stake: no difference
<Islam> DarkApex : I aready removed it with apt-get remove, what should I do now to completely remove it
<sara2010> ActionParsnip .. i have install ubuntu 10.10 in my pc but mouse is not working !
<rull> libertyprime: qq
<ActionParsnip> cheese4stake: what is the system to be used for?
<DarkApex> Islam: try doing sudo apt-get purge again
<DarkApex> not remove purge
<cheese4stake> do i need a graphics card ? also i would be playing some games and liesure work on excel
<ActionParsnip> sara2010: Maverick is EOL next month. I'd install a newer release
<Krissed> Isnt maverick LTS ?
<ikonia> no
<Islam> DarkApex : whats the full text I should type for the purge ?
<ActionParsnip> Krissed: no, 10.04 (lucid) is LTS and 12.04 (Precise) is LTS
<sara2010> ActionParsnip .. old one will not work ?
<Nucleus> jmicron jmb36x does anyone knows where can i get this driver for ubuntu ? I cant find it anywhere.
<DarkApex> Islam: "sudo apt-get purge <package>"
<ActionParsnip> sara2010: it will, but when it dies next month you will get no support here and no more updates
<Krissed> Im just waiting for 12.04 in 46 days..I hope they will ditch unity though.
<braiam> Islam, sudo apt-get purge list-of-packages
<Krissed> ActionParsnip isnt 11.04 LTS as well ?
<techquila> it seems i have a locally isolated issue  thats driving me nuts as i administer this network and haven't blocked youtube but cant access it on any browser... any thoughts or am i simply in the wrong channel for this sort of issue?
<ActionParsnip> Krissed: you can install Xubuntu 12.04 and not get Unity...
<sara2010> ActionParsnip ..  okay now what i do ? how mouse will work ?
<ActionParsnip> Krissed: no, only the 2 I mentioned are LTS, as is Hardy (on server only)
<Krissed> never tried xubuntu. im only used to gnome. .arere there any other cool x out ? (not counting KDE)
<ActionParsnip> sara2010: I'd reinstall with Oneiric
<tiox> [Priority: low] I want to add a command at shutdown that runs update-grub because I am tired of manually updating grub and this would relieve some issues with using systems on USB drives. On occasion when the rive is removed it's still seen in grub, and having grub regenerate grub.cfg every time resolves this issue so I was thinking having it run as a shutdown script would just be easier.
<ActionParsnip> Krissed: Lubuntu is fully supported here too
<Krissed> ah ok. I just finished redoing 11.10 to look like real gnome
<ActionParsnip> Krissed: only one of the 4 official releases use Unity
<tiox> drive*
<Krissed> ActionParsnip oh ok.
<ikonia> tiox: you don't need to update grub manually
<Rotham> (Ubuntu 11.10) hey... when I try 'apt-get install curl' im getting a message about curl not being available but its referred to by other programs, and that it has no install candidate .. how can I fix this?
<wodim> Rotham das un asko atroz, eres amorfo y hueles mal, tirate por la ventana
<ikonia> tiox: when you update the kernel it runs it for you
<wodim> ikonia eres el mas apaleado de la tierra
<xiewanchen> why can not restart my networking ?
<xiewanchen> when I input this command "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tiox> ikonia: Well and fine, just sometimes I use drives with my USB drive and sometimes when I handle kernel stuff in there it for some odd reason resides in the primary grub.cfg.
<tiox> Odd stuff, but it happens and having it run automatically would resolve this issue so I am not going "WTF? That drive isn't plugged in..." ever again.
<ikonia> tiox: primary grub.cfg ? there is only 1
<tiox> Oh...
<tiox> Right!
<tiox> Of course, but I sometimes run different systems on here to play around with.
<Islam> what is the best software to use to install paltalk.exe on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ikonia> tiox: sorry, what you are saying makes no sense
<tiox> They each have their own grub.cfg but somehow the one on hard disk gets affected when I say, upgrade a kernel on a system I am playing with. Don't know why.
<DarkApex>  /quit
<tiox> I came in here before asking about it until someone told me about using the grub update command to resolve this issue manually.
<ikonia> tiox: becuse grub2 is not usable properly as a dual linux booter
<tiox> Ahhh.
<ikonia> tiox: the files it needs are on /etc on the localfile system, which makes it impossible for grub to manage multiple distros
<Islam> what is the best software to use to install paltalk.exe on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ikonia> tiox: eg: if you have ubuntu installed and fedora, you update the fedora config, how can it update files on /etc/grub on the ubuntu partition, it can't
<tiox> So... I see.
<gry> 'grub2 is not usable properly as a dual linux booter' is there a good doc on that (apart from what I can find randomly myself)?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: did you check the wine appdb?
<tiox> It's pretty odd stuff; I limit myself to Ubuntu/Debian systems for that reason alone.
<ikonia> tiox: the old grub1 setup if you used a shared /boot partition both distros could manpipulate menu.lst on the shared /boot, now because it's in /etc/ on the controlling distro, you can't
<tiox> But even still oddities with Grub2 happens.
<ikonia> gry: there is no doc, it's my personal opinion
<gry> ok
<ikonia> gry: but you can see the reasoning from my example
<tiox> TTYLGTG
<xiewanchen> who can help me ?
<Islam> ActionParsnip : its a chat program like yahoo, and some friends uses it on wine, but wine isnt working with me
<xiewanchen> who can help me ?
<Islam> ActionParsnip : paltalk.exe is a chat program like yahoo, and some friends uses it on wine, but wine isnt working with me
<ActionParsnip> Islam: check the appdb dude
<xiewanchen> When I enter the command "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xiewanchen> It failed to start
<xiewanchen> why ?
<Islam> ActionParsnip : where can I find it mate ?
<Guest12041> xiewanchen : chek /etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> Islam: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3824
<ActionParsnip> Islam: seek and ye shall find
<xiewanchen> Guest12841:sorry, This command is not found
<zykes-> anyone here wise on why http://pastebin.com/QZ8uYVxP is not working ?
<Guest12041> xiewanchen :  gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<mcb_1> xiewanchen: What guest12041 is saying is that you have a problem with your network interfaces. Check those configurations. Also, what is erro mesage that /etc/init.d/networking is giving you?
<xiewanchen> Guest12841:   I uses this command "vi /etc/network/interfaces
<MrKeuner> hello, why would sudo echo test > /var/websites/mywebsite/robots.txt return -bash: /var/websites/mywebsite/robots.txt: Permission denied?
<llutz> MrKeuner: sudo ends after echo, use "echo test | sudo tee /var/websites/mywebsite/robots.txt"
<xiewanchen> The prompt message is that ssh stop /waiting
<Zx432> My server doesn't display picture. Monitor displays: Not optimum mode Recommended mode 1280x1024 60 hz
<xiewanchen> ssh start /running ,process 2447
<MrKeuner> llutz, is this a recent change? I have always been using it this way
<xiewanchen> start ,Job failed to start
<llutz> MrKeuner: you haven't. that never worked
<xiewanchen> mcb_1 :my network interfaces is ok
<MrKeuner> llutz, weird I was so sure
<mcb_1> xiewanchen:  Are you running the restart command ass root? Or with sudo? Looks like you dont.
<MrKeuner> llutz, oh makes sense now, after ">" it is my user again
<xiewanchen> mcb_1 yes ,I  use this command with sodu
<llutz> MrKeuner: the "> foo" part is done as user before the "sudo command" part takes place
<llutz> MrKeuner: another way is: sudo sh -c 'echo whatever > /foo'
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: echo "some text to add" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<mcb_1> xiewanchen: So you did $ sudo "/etc/init.d/networking restart"? And in your output the SSH service was restarted? This is odd for me.
<Islam>   is there any other software than wine that runs the windows programs "exe" ?
<aRaaa> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> aRaaa: we can try if you ask a question
<L3top> Islam: you could use virtual box and actually install windows...
<ActionParsnip> Islam: crossoveroffice and cedega, both are not free in any way
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: ask a question and see ;)
<Zx432> Little help please?
<Zx432> My server doesn't display picture. Monitor displays: Not optimum mode Recommended mode 1280x1024 60 hz
<mcb_1> L3top, there is "dosbox" also. But it is most for very old stuff......
<dr3mro> Islam, why you want to run exe on linux ?
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: what GPU do you use?
<L3top> thanks mcb_1. Didn't know about that
<MrKeuner> llutz, ActionParsnip thanks
<aRaaa> Okay, well ill try keep it short. Im using aiMac. I played guilward via Cross over.. Worked perfectly until one day it randomly wouldnt load up. So i tried ubuntu off a CD, i then couldnt return to my OS, so i installed Ubuntu, which im now stuck with. Anyway besides the point. Iv tried over and over and over, to install it on ubuntu, iv tried so many different ways read and watched lots of tutorials. Now basically, it seems to always in
<Islam> dr3mro : to run paltalk.exe >> its a chat program
<mcb_1> L3top: i use it to play "Eye of the Beholder"......
<aRaaa> Guild wars
<ikonia> Islam: you have been given the link to the wine application compatability list
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: did you check the appdb
<Islam> ikonia : thanx
<aRaaa> Oh it cut me off
<L3top> Islam: Paltalk has some issues in linux. You might get it going, depending on hardware, but you are better off using the web client
<aRaaa> Basically i cnt Launch GuilWaRS... WHY?
<aRaaa> Caps
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: did you check the appdb?
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: have you asked in #winehq
<aRaaa> It installs, it seems okay, but i just for the life of me cant get it to lauynch, it doesnt crash, it just doesnt happen
<L3top> Islam: and wine is your best bet
<Islam> L3top : I just need to get it to work then I would try solving the little programs
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: try launching it from terminal, the output may be useful
<L3top> Islam: again, wine works to some degree, and virtualbox will work completely.
<Islam> L3top : wine isnt working, after installing the paltalk it says there is a problem and it never opens, the same error happens with other software too
<omegadark> anyone know a good web based frontend to subversion that will allow my users to create there own repos so I don't have to keep doing it?
<aRaaa> Sorry its hard to kleep up with what your typing. Can we have a private chat? I dont know what Appdb is, and i tried launching from terminal, but it always says file cannot be found. But its installed.
<aRaaa> I jus a moment ago installed it on playonlinux, still nothing
<L3top> Islam: have you checked the executable bit?
<Islam> L3top : no, I dont even know what it is
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: my text is quite minimal, and I am highlighting you
<Zx432> need to check manually....
<L3top> Islam: right click on the installer, go to permissions, and make sure the executable bit is set
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: i'd ask in #winehq
 * L3top thinks it is permissions....
<aRaaa> i see i see sorry, iv never used this. bit in ya face
<Islam> L3top : I'm reinstalling wine again,, I'll make sure to try it .. thanx mate
<L3top> yes Properties/Permissions
<aRaaa> Ive been trying for weeks, Iv uninstalled, reinstalled, used wine, crossover, crossover tie, playonlinux... :
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: what OS versions did you try in winecfg?
<aRaaa> Im really sorry. but whats do you mean?
<aRaaa> Im really sorry, but what do you mean?
<soreau> aRaaa: run 'winecfg'
<aRaaa> In the terminal?
<soreau> yes
<maxpogorelov> join #python
<maxpogorelov> sorry
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: in the winecfg app you can set the app to see the version of windows as Win2000, Win XP and so on. What have you tried?
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: at least one of the guides MUST have mentioned it.....
<dr3mro> Islam, لا يعمل علي واين .. و لا تحاول
<aRaaa> I think it was
<aRaaa> 2000
<aRaaa> Win 2000
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: then try others]
<aRaaa> Nope i jus ran Wincfg
<Islam> L3top : تقصد البال توك لا يعمل على واين ؟
<aRaaa> Its actually windows xp
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: try a few windows versions, see which makes it ok
<aRaaa> Okay iv changed it, but now what,. jus repeat the install process?
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: did you check the appdb or not?
<aRaaa> No sorry
<ActionParsnip> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<aRaaa> i checked the winecfg and changed it from xp to 2000
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: ok, now try the app. If its no good, try one of the other Windows versions
<bc81> guys, i have a USB drive plugged in but can't copy files to it.  i formatted it as ext4 in gparted, so how can i "use" it now?
<aRaaa> by app you mean GuildWars yes?
<ActionParsnip> bc81: chown the mount point to your user (and recursively)
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: check the app can be made to run using the appdb, there will be a small guide too
<aRaaa> Can i just mention. The game doesnt crash on launch or anything like that, no errors. It literally just does nothing when i try to launch it. But ill check Appdb out
<TTilus> aptitude lists all packages twice
<kevinyoung> hi all
<TTilus> the first entry always has description and the other does not
<TTilus> whats going on?
<L3top> Islam: I mean certain functions are problematic in Wine. Esp video... often mic, you need to play with the hardware emulation settings a bit in wine settings
<L3top> I also do not know Arabic.
 * L3top is very fond of google translate
<L3top> lol
<blkdg> hello, to get my mouse to work i have to sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps each time i boot. how can i make this change permanent?
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: thats fine, the appdb may help. Also try running the game from the terminal, it may help
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<haxxpop> hello anyone
<Zx432> I finaly found it, had to take the server apart. I have a graphic card Gigabyte GV R925128T
<ActionParsnip> blkdg: echo "options psmouse prot=imps" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<KettleCooked> When I run apt-get update, I get a lot of 404 and misc errors. How can I start to clean this up? Output: http://pastebin.com/paqmB2Ld
<L3top> blkdg: someone probably has a better answer, but I would look at some scripts in init.d, and create an appropriate header based on those and drop that in a script, then update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<ActionParsnip> L3top: I gave the fix, but they left...
<L3top> I see that now... will remember
<L3top> KettleCooked: try generating a new sources.list based on your needs here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Zx432> I have a graphic card Gigabyte GV R925128T all of a sudden I get Not optimum mode Recommended mode 1280x1024 60 hz on my monitor, I can still see boot sequence normally.
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: what GPU do you have?
<Zx432> Isn't the GPU the graphic card? So I have  graphic card Gigabyte GV R925128T all of a sudden I get Not optimum mode Recommended mode 1280x1024 60 hz on my monitor, I can still see boot sequence normally.
<Zx432> Sorry
<Zx432> My bad
<L3top> he means what chipset
<TTilus> ah, got it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<L3top> is it nvidia
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<L3top> is it ati
<L3top> etc
<Zx432> Should delete part of last msg..
 * L3top assumes ActionParsnip is a he... no offense meant
<Zx432> OK I get it it is ATI.
<radu_> hi can anyone tell me what is /.rpmdb
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: ok its a radeon 9250, the brand is irrelevant
<radu_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> TTilus: precise support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Zx432> Yes that is correct.
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: try the boot option: nomodeset    may help
<radu_> anyone knows?
<ActionParsnip> radu_: is it a folder or a file?
<radu_> it is a folder
<ActionParsnip> radu_: where is it located?
<KettleCooked> If I have PHP 5.2.x, and I need PHP 5.3, under karmic - how do I upgrade it?
<radu_> "/"
<ActionParsnip> KettleCooked: karmic is no longer supported in any way
<radu_> it is /.rpmdb
<MonkeyDust> radu_  db is database, i guess rpm is the package manager of fedora
<KettleCooked> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<radu_> but i am not using rpm
<radu_> just aptitude
<L3top> radu I assume it is some sort of repository for rpms...
<matanya> can someone please review :https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Matanya-laptop-oneiric-20120316-2.png
<L3top> redhat etc
<matanya> why is the boot time 53s ?
<Pici> radu_: Did you happen to install something using alien?
<matanya> what hangs?
<ActionParsnip> radu_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<radu_> oneiric
<radu_> nothing installed using alien
<radu_> just aptitude
<Pici> radu_: Well, whats inside the file? see: less /.rpmdb
<L3top> it is a folder...
<ActionParsnip> radu_: ever used yum?
<L3top> I thought he said
<Pici> L3top: oops
<Foo863> Hello
<radu_> never used yum
<radu_> bever installed a rpm
<radu_> never
<L3top> same applies... ls the folder... anything in it?
<haxxpop> anyone know how to make the irc room chat in empathy notified in my ubuntu desktop ?
<radu_> some empty files
<radu_> like packages
<L3top> what files
<radu_> groups
<radu_> etc
<Foo863> I've got a computer with 10.04 LTS installed, and a nvidia 530GT graphics card
<L3top> for instance
<L3top> anything you recognize?
<radu_> name, group, packages etc
<mguy> What file system type should /boot be?
<radu_> no content
<ikonia> mguy: any linux compatible file system
<ActionParsnip> Foo863: i suggest you grab Oneiric, it wil help with the new hardware.
<radu_> some other generic names
<Foo863> I need to install nvidias proprietary drivers, but the install says that I have to terminate x11 before continuing
<ActionParsnip> haxxpop: is there an addon / plugin to talk to libnotify?
<Foo863> ActionParsnip: sorry, I can't
<ActionParsnip> Foo863: why not
<radu_> and also some files like __db.001
<L3top> Foo863, there are a few ways to do that.
<Foo863> I have to stay with the current installation, many reasons
<radu_> reckon it's safe to delete?
<mcb_1> radu: I also have this folder with the files you have.... But i have Alien installed.
<ActionParsnip> Foo863: there is an xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh, more stable) which will give the 295 driver you will ore than likely need
<oconnore> My keystrokes lag and sometimes are dropped entirely or (rarely) duplicated, is there anything I can do about this?
<ActionParsnip> oconnore: which release are you using?
<L3top> Foo863: You could type init3 probably... and it may kill X.
<radu_> mine is 4500 bytes in size
<L3top> You could service gdm stop probably
<oconnore> ActionParsnip: it happens in 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04
<Zx432> #ActionParsnip great I can't see grub :)
<L3top> pkill X...
<ActionParsnip> oconnore: are you using Unity?
<oconnore> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> oconnore: tried unity2D?
<L3top> Zx432: do you know which driver you are using?
<L3top> fglrx or radeon?
<bc81> is xfs a good filesystem to use for a backup drive?
<Zx432> yes sort of, it must be the default one for Ubuntu server
<L3top> bc81: xfs is very good for media
<ActionParsnip> Foo863: hold shift at boot and select recovery mode, then select root. There is now no X server running and you can use the file from nvidia. The ppa is much easier
<mcb_1> radu: Looking in my instaled packeges, i saw that i have a rpm packege.... Dont know if it came at install.
<radu_> how do u check for rpms?
<L3top> Foo863: that is the best way to do it... ^^^
<bc81> L3top: ok, thanks.  how can i format the drive to xfs?  in gparted, xfs is greyed out
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: you can drop to root recovery mode and set the res in /etc/default/grub     you will need to run:  sudo update-grub  afterwards
<radu_> i would like to know which rpms are installed
<mcb_1> radu: I did $dpkg -l | grep rpm And I found some RPM related packeges instaled. Should be one of then that created this .rpmdb folder.
<bc81> in gparted, i can only format to ext*, fat*, linux-swap and ntfs!?  all the others are greyed out, what gives?
<L3top> Not sure...
<oconnore> ActionParsnip: it still happens in unity2d/kde, although unity is especially bad in 11.10
<radu_> alright
<radu_> thank you very much for your help
 * L3top is terrible at giving gui support... 
<ActionParsnip> oconnore: what GPU do you use?
<Kartagis> how can I compare the md5 of the ubuntu iso to the one on the website?
<oconnore> ActionParsnip: it's an AMD E-350 Fusion with the built in Radeon HD graphics card
<locsmif> Kartagis: run md5sum on the iso
<oconnore> open source driver
<locsmif> Kartagis: or do md5sum -c <file> <filename.iso>
<ActionParsnip> oconnore: have you tried the proprietary driver?
<L3top> bc81: it is possible there is already a partition table there which needs to be deleted and recreated
<Kartagis> locherm: I also want to verify
<locsmif> Kartagis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<L3top> bc81: try apt-get install xfsprogs
<oconnore> ActionParsnip: the last time I tried there was no suspend/resume, but I guess it might be worthwhile to try again
<L3top> !xfsprogs
 * L3top sucks at !
<bc81> L3top: ok, thanks for that
<matanya> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> matanya: wassup?
<locsmif> ActionParsnip: < matanya> can someone please review :https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Matanya-laptop-oneiric-20120316-2.png
<auronandace> !brain | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: ty
<joff> !list
<ubottu> joff: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<L3top> ty auronandace
<ActionParsnip> matanya: reboot, then run:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; dmesg | pastebinit     what is output?
<linuxius> hi! I bought an QNAP NAS and would like to setup. I should connect to it at 169.254.100.100:8080. What do I have to set up in the network manager in order to connect to it via LAN-Cable?
<joan_> ola
<locsmif> matanya: hmmm
<mickael_> hello
<newcode> I am new to ubuntu and need to install acl, I did apt-get install acl, I know I have to edit /etc/fstab now, but not sure how
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: set the interface as DHCP and itwill get an IP off your router
<locsmif> I can read charts like this in general (resemble Gantt charts), but I don't see the exact problem. Maybe ureadahead
<usuario> oi
<locsmif> Also, the chart says 30s, not 53s
<joan_> ola  peñaaaa
<usuario> algum brasileiro aki
<joan_> noooooo
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<linuxius> I don't have a router in between...
<joan_> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<linuxius> I says it has to be connected directly to the computer...
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: then you wil need to set the interface you connect with to fall into the same subnet as the device, you will also need a crossover cable as you are connecting peer to peer
<locsmif> linuxius: 169.264 is an impossible subnet
<xixooorum_jaja> OLE
<geirha> unless your nic can do the crossover for you
<xixooorum_jaja> VA XE KALLEU
<locsmif> Deliberately designed to indicate error
<xixooorum_jaja> jajaja
<FloodBot1> xixooorum_jaja: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: a NAS can be on a router, as long as there is a logical link it will work
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: its not, its the subnet used for systems failing dhcp
<locsmif> ActionParsnip: which is what I was saying, although less precise.
<vjg_> olaa
<locsmif> Wtf
<locsmif> Is this sync trolling Brasil?
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: set the interface to be a static IP and set it to fall in to the netmask used by the device.
<linuxius> what is the netmask of 169.254.100.100? what is the gateway?
<matanya> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/886277/
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: its a p2p lan, there is no gateway
<linuxius> ActionParsnip:  how can I tell the network manager?
<Sidewinder1> newcode, Try gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: you set the interface to Manual, then specify the details
<linuxius> ActionParsnip: I got so far... Then it asks for Adress, Subnet and Gateway...
<ActionParsnip> matanya: look around line 764
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: yes, set it to similar to the device, but change the last octet of the address, the subnet will be the same
<linuxius> so an adress like: 169.254.100.10? and no subnet or gateway?
<parapan> hello > I captured some flv clips with youtube-dl script and I cannot play them in Media pLayer or VLC > what can I do ??
<L3top> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10~git20110618-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 193 kB, installed size 612 kB
<parapan> !info flv
<ubottu> Package flv does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: what is the address of the device?
<ActionParsnip> parapan: there are lots of downloaders as addons and extensions for browsers
<L3top> I have very good luck with gnash parapan... not perfect by any means, but anything to avoid adobe's player
<parapan> ActionParsnip: well I use youtube-dl script ...but I cannot play the resulted .flv file
<L3top> yes parapan, that is because you need a player...
<ActionParsnip> parapan: try one of the many downloaders for the browser, if you just want the audio you can use this: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<linuxius> ActionParsnip: in the manual it says "open a web browser and enter the IP address of the NAS: http://169.254.100.100:8080/ (make sure the IP address of your PC is configured to the same subnet, e.g. 169.254.100.1. I cannot klick apply in the network settings with IP 169.254.100.10 and subnet 169.254.0.0... that should be correct though, right?
<haz3lnut> <parapan> vlc plays all my flv files, unless it's encrypted
<ActionParsnip> L3top: lightspark isn't bad either
<parapan> L3top: I have VLC and default Movie Player ...none of them work
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: then 169.254.100.10    subnet 255.255.255.0   will be fine
<L3top> parapan: you need a flash player.
<parapan> L3top: I installed gnash
<cordoval> i am trying to upgrade git on my ubuntu but not sure because i don't want to remove some customizations I have done in some of the files for setup
<cordoval> how to proceed I am running the latest ubuntu
<parapan> L3top: looks like gnash cannot play .flv files
<_Marcus> cordoval: Is it a package from the main repos?
<_Marcus> cordoval: As in something you can get with apt?
<matanya> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/886294/
<haz3lnut> parapan: is  it just one file you can;t play or many? vlc should work.
<jardineworks> #liferay
<cordoval> _Marcus how to find out?
<cordoval> I think it is but how to make sure?
<_Marcus> cordoval: How did you download it the first time?
<cordoval> I can't remember
<L3top> parapan: Gnash supports playback of FLV videos and allows playing some FLV files from YouTube, MySpace, ShowMeDo and other similar websites (older files with sound – newer files without playing sound). FLV support requires FFmpeg or GStreamer to be installed on the system. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnash
<_Marcus> cordoval: Try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<locsmif> parapan: you can play flv with VLC
<locsmif> If you can't something's wrong with your setup
<locsmif> parapan: try mplayer
<_Marcus> cordoval: That will update all your programs, including Git, if it's from the repos
<locsmif> !mplayer
<ActionParsnip> matanya: yes, i saw that the first time you pasted the link....
<locsmif> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn33713-1 (oneiric), package size 2620 kB, installed size 5256 kB
<parapan> locsmif: already tried ....cannot play the output of youtube-dl .....
<locsmif> parapan: then the movie is broken
<locsmif> Not mplayer or VLC
<locsmif> parapan: what's the link?
<locsmif> I'll download and play it
<L3top> as ActionParsnip suggested, you can try lightspark... or get the terribly glitchy resource hungry closed source adobe flashplugin-installer...
<parapan> locsmif: could not determine type of stream ...
<ActionParsnip> parapan: try one of the addons / extensions for your browser..
<cordoval> _Marcus: doing that but not sure if it will take me to a later version on git than 1.7.5.4
<cordoval> i need the latest
<L3top> not that I am biased ;)
<locsmif> parapan: what's the link? We'll know what the problem is in short order. If you want to keep it off the record, pm me
<ActionParsnip> parapan: also try kiiss youtube :)
<ActionParsnip> parapan: cu
<ActionParsnip> parapan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547848
<kaizhan> Hi All
<playman> what is the best/easyest way to connect from ubuntu server to ubuntu live cd terminal?
<kaizhan> quit
<|Long|> good mornig iam adding new user from ssh, what is th cmd to add him as root level?
<cordoval> what is precise?
<tingloveme> hi there
<itmannen> cordoval:  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<locsmif> parapan: ?
<ActionParsnip> playman: i'd say SSH
<parapan> k thank you all ...I think one of the solution you offered will do the trick ....
<cordoval> how to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: add the user to the admn group
<_Marcus> cordoval: You don't want to do that
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: ask in #ubuntu+1 for advise there
<playman> allright thank you for that ActionParsnip
<_Marcus> cordoval: It's unstable, not good for everyday use
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, thanks what is the cmd line do you know?
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: sudo adduser -a -G admin username
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, thanks alot
<L3top> Should he then add to sudoers?
<locsmif> _Marcus: well, I had to compile a new kernel to avoid the constant external hdd disconnects (I boot from it, so as soon as that happens, it's hard reset), so in some ways oneiric isn't great as well
<L3top> or is that inherited?
<locsmif> And it still happens, though less frequent
<_Marcus> locsmif: I would take that over all the bugs 12.04 still has
<ActionParsnip> L3top: the admin group is what gives access to gk/sudo
<L3top> yes of course...
<L3top> I never add root users...
<locsmif> _Marcus: hmm, suit yourself ;) A system which.. whoops.. loses access to its own root fs at random is pretty unstable if you ask me.
<ActionParsnip> L3top: there can only be one root user, which is 'root'
<_Marcus> locsmif: True
<garmet> Hello fellow ubuntuers!
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, that cmd didnt work
<locsmif> garmet: hi
<|Long|> -G didnt work
<garmet> I have a slight issue with dual screens. I am using a KVM switch and been meddling around with that monitor sleeps when changing back to windoze. no probs in mint here. I fixed that issue and moved on to configuring linux screen orientations. It ended up with me editing my xorg.conf and set everything exactly as it should be, I rebooted and everything looked great. The resolutions where correct and looked really sharp and nice. The deskto
<garmet> ps where aligned correctly with separate x windows using Xinerama. The problem though: The screen itself complains that the correct resolution is 1680x1050 @ 60Hz, which is exactly what it uses. After complaining awhile the screen sleeps because it thinks it has wrong resolution. Any thoughts?
<L3top> ... well... yes I guess I meant with root access.
<L3top> but I always appreciate correction
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: i believe useradd can do it too
<locsmif> garmet: resolution or refresh rate?
<garmet> locsmif: doesnt say, the OSD is just saying that its not the recommended setting
<garmet> locsmif: I'll check my xorg.conf to confirm
<locsmif> garmet: if it's sharp, I think the resolution is correct
<locsmif> non-native LCD resolutions tend to be fuzzy, or otherwise do not fill the screen
<|Long|> how can i tell if the user has the root access from ssh screen?
<locsmif> garmet: LCD or CRT?
<_Marcus> Is it better to do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" or sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<locsmif> _Marcus: the former.
<garmet> locsmif: LCD, so vertRefresh is the Hz right?
<_Marcus> locsmif: Thank you
<locsmif> garmet: yes
<mcb_> |Long|: you can $su new_user you will have a session as the new_user. There you test it.
<locsmif> _Marcus: np
<|Long|> mcb_, thanks
<garmet> locsmif: let me correct and reboot :)
<spacebug-> _Marcus: the former will only do the second command if the first one succeeds
<garmet> locsmif: thx
<_Marcus> spacebug-: Ah
<locsmif> garmet: np
<spacebug-> _Marcus: which is what one wants
<Lurkin_Lobster> hi everyone
<locsmif> Lurkin_Lobster: hi
<Lurkin_Lobster> can someone point me at a good tutorial for irssi setup?
<_Marcus> Hi, Lurkin_Lobster
<locsmif> Lurkin_Lobster: start irssi
<Lurkin_Lobster> im using it now
<_Marcus> !irssi | Lurkin_Lobster
<ubottu> Lurkin_Lobster: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Lurkin_Lobster> thanks
<craigbass1976> /var/www probably ought to be owned by www-data, but I want to be able to write to everything.  Is there any way, other than giving www-data a password, to read and write to /var/www while logged in as me but keeping file ownership as www-data:www-data ?
<Lurkin_Lobster> this thing is serious business, lol i feel like i could blow up earth or something with it haha
<locsmif> Lurkin_Lobster: /set nick Lurkin_Lobster  /set real_name none  /set user_name none   /connect irc.freenode.net  /join #ubuntu   *done*
<locsmif> Oh, and /save to save config
<L3top> Lurkin_Lobster: I would think you could symlink... but I am just talking out loud
<|Long|> ActionPark, that cmd doesn't added new user to root access
<haz3lnut> Anyone know of a tool will tell me my physical ram spec and type without me having to reboot to memtest?
<L3top> |Long|: I think you need to use visudo and add them to the sudoers
<_Marcus> haz3lnut: I believe no operating system can see the full memory in a system.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<_Marcus> haz3lnut: So you would have to restart.
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/8555-ubuntu-linux-add-user-group.html
<_Marcus> Hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<enesfaruk> selam
<|Long|> ActioParsnip, thanks
<enesfaruk> ubuntu kuramıyorum türk var mı
<L3top> |Long|: always listen to ActionParsnip over me. I am just trying to help while I learn
<dani_> SALVE ITALIANI??
<rileyp> haz top
<garmet> locsmif: Everything works fine now :)
<_Marcus> enesfaruk: Bu İngilizce kanalıdır. Ben Türk kanalı bulamadı, ama oraya gitmek için yardımcı olacaktır.
<_Marcus> Where is the Turkish channel?
<enesfaruk> thank you marcus
<rileyp> In Turnkey
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Are many people accustomed to "dash"?
<haz3lnut> Thanks _Marcus, anyone else second _Marcus' statement?
<rileyp> yep it like bash
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: works ok here
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: bash != dash
<ActionParsnip> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<rileyp> but with a d lol
<_Marcus> 1tr | enesfaruk
<leftist> how do i disable the iphone app that initiates when you plug it into a usb port? it utilizes 100% cpu on the laptops. they only use for charging their phones.
<_Marcus> !tr | enesfaruk
<ubottu> enesfaruk: please see above
<_Marcus> Oh
<_Marcus> Derp
<FloodBot1> _Marcus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enesfaruk> thank you very much marcus :) good by friend
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: funny how it doesn't say 'see above' in turkish when you use !tr | nick :)
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: :P
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I use bash more than dash or its bsh mode.
<mneptok> Emmanuel_Chanel: dash is not meant for use as a daily interactive shell, any more than sh was.
<rileyp> i use bash
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<rileyp> to keep the kids in line
<Zx432> I can't get my ethernet to connect to internet. I have no idea what is wrong. I am using text interface.
<rileyp> Zx432 ifconfig -a
<leftist> how do i disable the iphone app that initiates when you plug it into a usb port? it utilizes 100% cpu on the laptops. they only use for charging their phones.
<_Marcus> leftist: This is Ubuntu support. That seems like something with your iOS device.
<leftist> no it has to do with ubuntu
<_Marcus> leftist: How so?
<leftist> if i can just be pointed to startup script location i can figure it out myself.
<ikonia> leftist: it's nothing to with ubuntu, contact apple support
<leftist> no this is a linux app
<leftist> contact apple support laugh
<jpds> leftist: "iphone app"
<jpds> leftist: No.
<rileyp> because the pc has ubuntu on it or he has a ubuntu sticker on the backof his iphone
<ikonia> leftist: no, it's not it's an app on your ios device
<leftist> your sure?
<ikonia> leftist: yes
<leftist> hold on
<_Marcus> leftist: I can't ask "I burnt my hand on the stove, what do I do?" and then say "I am running Ubuntu so it's Ubuntu-related"
<ikonia> rileyp: not helpful, please don't be silly
<leftist> wait a minute
<unop> leftist, it's probably an app triggered by udev .. I'd look in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<ikonia> unop: how is udev launching an app on his phone ?
<daveo> i'm doing a fresh install of 11.10, its downloading many language packs. why? i'm only english literate, can i remove them later?
<leftist> if i plug in an iphone into a linux based system, it isnt recognized usually. however if there is a driver developed it is then recognized. apple isnt providing any drivers for ubuntu or centos or puppy etc..
<unop> ikonia, I'm inferring the app is launched on his machine when his phone is plugged in
<ikonia> unop: ah, so something local to his laptop
<unop> right
<Zx432> Ok it lists two things eth0 and lo
<leftist> Seveas are you around?
<ActionParsnip> daveo: install localepurge  and it will strip them out
<ikonia> leftist: what are you talking about "if there is a deiver developed"
<daveo> ActionParsnip: thank you will do
<leftist> ok
<unop> leftist, what app is this that is launched?
<mneptok> Zx432: how is the interface confogured? static IP or DHCP?
<leftist> i have to restart i killed it as i usually do but i should know it's path etc.. let me find out exactly what it is and search on google.
<leftist> bbiab
<_Marcus> leftist: So on your system without drivers to launch this app, it is launching an app?
<leftist> but i know i am right
<ikonia> leftist: try to explain again, as you are not making much sense
<leftist> what i am saying marcus is that apple isnt an option for support because they dont support ubuntu period
<leftist> bbiab
<leftist> let me examine this better ikonia
<leftist> i kinda shot from the hip
<ikonia> leftist: is the application causing the problem on ubuntu, or on your iphone ?
<mneptok> leftist: Apple is also the only company that knows how the iPhone internals work.
<_Marcus> leftist: Have you tried Apple support yet?
<leftist> no on ubuntu it causes the app that is provided via ubuntu os to push the cpu to 100%
<Zx432> Currently it says loopback. I didn't manually configure it. I don't know how in text interface.
<leftist> hell no marcus and i dont intend on that's not even practical. it has nothing to do with apple period.
<mneptok> leftist: you bought an iPhone. the system requirements for it say clearly Windows or OSX. Apple is not going to write a driver. no one else is quite sure how.
<ikonia> leftist: so the application is on ubuntu
<rileyp> Zx432 do you know the ip settings you wish to use?
<leftist> let me figure it out
<leftist> bbl
<lesjaw> somebody, please do "dig atr-corp.biz mx" tell me what is mail.atr-corp.biz ip please
<leftist> has nothing to do with apple though
<_Marcus> leftist: Then it sounds like the application that is used to connect your iPhone to your Ubuntu OS is causing the CPU usage to rise to 100%, am I correct?
<ro_70s> how can I set a key to output a whole phrase?
<leftist> corrrect
<Zx432> Yes it is on router for now so i can make it up.
<leftist> i just need to know which program is running so i can disable it and/or remove it
<_Marcus> leftist: Is this a 3rd Party application, or one supported by Ubuntu?
<ro_70s> I tried setting a shortcut, but it just tries to execute the phrase, instead of pasting it
<leftist> i need to research bbiab
<leftist> thanks
<mneptok> Zx432: try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<otake_wb> hi 2 all
<_Marcus> Hello otake_wb
<ikonia> leftist: hang on
<ikonia> !iphone | leftist
<ubottu> leftist: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<otake_wb> est kto iz russia&
<ikonia> leftist: check that link out, it shows you how to connect to your iphone in ubuntu, see if that is the application you are looking at
<_Marcus> ikonia: You type fast
<leftist> ok
<ro_70s> how can I set a key to output a whole phrase? I tried setting a shortcut, but it just tries to execute the phrase, instead of pasting it
<_Marcus> !ru | otake_wb
<ubottu> otake_wb: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<otake_wb> EST KTO IZ ROSSII?
<rileyp> Zx432: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces to add your settings
<ro_70s> No one know? how can I set a key to output a whole phrase? I tried setting a shortcut, but it just tries to execute the phrase, instead of pasting it
<bmoez> what is the minimum memory of video  cart for running kubuntu well in my pc with 512Mo of Ram and 1024x1280 for screen?
<_Marcus> ro_70s: Dude, about 30 seconds passed before you assumed nobody knew.
<leftist> it works just fine but it hogs 100% cpu just like the index procedure hogs 100% cpu, that was disabled i just cant determine where to disable this iphone app. i'll investigate.
<_Marcus> ro_70s: Be patient.
<ro_70s> marcus actually I've been asking for 5 minutes
<_Marcus> ro_70s: Oh.
<rileyp> Zx432: eg mine looks like this  http://pastebin.com/zM3UAnbF
<rileyp> change that to suit yours and retstart networking /reboot and all should be well
<ActionParsnip> bmoez: should be ok. It won't run well but will run
<rileyp> how can one restart network settings from a terminal?
<rileyp> is it a sudo service?
<just> I have problem after update. In gnome my sound icon was disapear from panel, and when I open sound settings i cannot do nothing with volume indicator
<ro_70s> well this sucks ... anyone know where I might try looking it up myself -- or what search terms to use?
<_Marcus> ro_70s: "Pasting text with shortcuts Ubuntu"
<ro_70s> _marcus: thank you
<john___> I could use some help trouble shooting my screen settings. For some reason my max resolution is only 1024x768 and it isn't displaying a high number of colors. It worked fine before rebooting.
<_Marcus> john___: Have you installed the drivers for your graphics card yet?
<rileyp> ro_70s I would look at making a multikey shortcut from the keyboard shortcuts menu
<Zx432> Rileyp: interesting netmask. Looks familiar. :)
<_Marcus> john___: Or if their built into your motherboard, for that?
<rileyp> Zx432 it about as common as they get
 * locsmif salutes gnudoc 
<locsmif> Just because.
<gnudoc> locsmif: hello!
<ikonia> don't do silly things like that in here please.
<john___> _Marcus: It was working before, so the drivers should be installed. This is a relatively new setup, but I know that a proprietary driver was selected and installed
 * gnudoc wonders why he deserves a salute
<_Marcus> gnudoc: Why not?
<john___> _Marcus: by selected: i mean selected by the installer
 * ikonia would like you to stop using pointless /me commands please.
 * _Marcus uses /me
<john___> _Marcus: the only thing I have done recently is switched monitors
<gnudoc> _Marcus: good point, well made :-)
<locsmif> gnudoc: because you seems to be volunteering work for the FSF
<gnudoc> locsmif: many thanks
<nogbleg> what channel do I ask a question about spamassassin
<ikonia> nogbleg: #spamassassin
<john___> ikonia: why did you kick him?
<_Marcus> john___: I know why
<locsmif> heavy handed
<locsmif> but what do yo udo
<_Marcus> No need for discussion, stay on topic please
<ikonia> locsmif: do you have ubuntu support questions/dicussion topics ?
<gnudoc> ikonia: any particular reason not to use /me?
<locsmif> ikonia: actually I've been providing support on my own time on my own in dime in your channel
<john___> _Marcus: ok... any ideas on my issue?
<ikonia> gnudoc: it's not /me it's the pointless me copmmands
<locsmif> ikonia: but thank you
<locsmif> bbl
<_Marcus> john___: Sorry, but no :(
<ikonia> locsmif: that's not what I asked, do you have any ubuntu support questions/discussion points ?
<gnudoc> ikonia: could you define pointless in this context?
<ikonia> gnudoc: discussion about you, saluting you, wondering why you've been saulted, your contribution to fsf etc
<ro_70s> hi again - thanks for before marcus even if nothing was found.
<ro_70s> What is the clipboard manager that comes with 11.10 ?
<gnudoc> hmm. those are examples of your opinion, not a definition. Nevertheless, I take your point.
<ro_70s> it is not xclipboard
<mneptok> !ot | gnudoc
<ubottu> gnudoc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mneptok> gnudoc: not opinion. channel policy.
<ikonia> gnudoc: sorry, I'll make it clearer in line with the official channels policy, the channel is for ubuntu support discussion, so any of the other stuff (such as the examples I've given you) or not something we want in the channel
<nogbleg> I have spamassassin installed followed ubuntu guide. Seems to be working but messager headers aren't marking with x-spam?
<ro_70s>  it is also not glipper (the default usually)
<gnudoc> ikonia: okey-dokes
<ikonia> thanks
<ro_70s> at least, Im reading here where it should be the default for unity, but it is not
<mneptok> ro_70s: there is none installed in the base. you have to add one.
<ro_70s> oo crud , so one was added here and I dont know whic it is :P
<ro_70s> any idea how to find out without superuser access?
<john___> can switching monitors cause problems with the display drivers after rebooting?
<rileyp> how can I restart the gdm as sudo service gdm restart does not work in natty (Im using xfce4)
<mneptok> rileyp: you can restart the entire x.org subsystem with ALT-PrntScr-K
<nogbleg> quit
<hwilde> cannot open file in kst ?
<mneptok> rileyp: something restarted. ;)
<rileyp> Hmm impressive can is there keypboard shortcut to just stop the gdm as well?
<rileyp> mneptok:  yep I tried it
<rileyp> mneptok:  what was it alt printscreen and k?
<mneptok> rileyp: quite right
<rileyp> mneptok:  so how can I just stop it?
<rileyp> mne so that might change gdm for example
 * neyder_ Hi everyone!
<rileyp>  mneptok better choice of words now how can I change gdm for example
<Kartagis> where is dsdt located? I thought it was /proc/acpi/dsdt but I can't find it. I'm on Live CD
<mneptok> rileyp: change it ti what?
<mneptok> *to
<rileyp> well I'd like to install kde but before I do I need to know how to stop xfce and then start kde
<mneptok> rileyp: you want just KDE, or the apps that go along with a Kubuntu install?
<rileyp> I wish xfce to be default and hit a few buttons and chnage to kde desktop to try it out
<rileyp> I dont mind dropping to a tty to change and typeing a command or two
<mneptok> rileyp: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rileyp> I know how to get kde
<mneptok> rileyp: you'll be given a choice about which you want to run at the login screen
<rileyp> I wnat to know how to stop xfce from a tty and start kde
<Defusal> hi everyone
<mneptok> rileyp: why? just logout and back in.
<Defusal> i am rather confused... sudo lshw -C disk
<rileyp> is there not a command like sudo service stop gdm anymore
<mneptok> rileyp: you'll be able to choose an XFCE or KDE session from the login screen
<rileyp> mneptok: I know that
<mneptok> rileyp: that's not going to do it, though.
<Defusal> "sudo lshw -C disk" shows a virtual drive and two drives with different serial numbers that have no logical names... fdisk -l only shows the partitioned drive
<Defusal> can anyone explain what this means?
<mneptok> rileyp: you can stop a display manager all you want. it's not going to change what session starts when you login.
<Defusal> there are supposedly 2 x 1TB drives, but theres only 1TB of partitioned space... i have no idea how to partition the second drive if it does not exist in fdisk -l
<skywalkman> Hello, I want to install sun java6 packages into my ubuntu 10.04 box, I have added "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" into my sources.list file, but still can't find the package using 'apt-cache search', anyone have some ideas?
<rileyp> mneptok: Ah ok so if my system start s as xfce4 and I drop to a tty and stop xfce4 and start kde this is not possible as it wil go to the dm menu?
<compdoc> Defusal, sounds like its a raid 1
<jadoe> what do I do, if a process doesn't quit after kill -9?
<rileyp> ah hang on the dm is the dm! I feel silly
<rileyp> I want xfce4 to start by default as it does with auto login and then when in xfce Id like to drop to a tty and stsrt kde is this possible? or must I logout and then login to kde?
<genii-around> skywalkman: Did you do: sudo apt-get update    ..or equivalent before the apt-cache search?
<rileyp>  I want xfce4 to start by default as it does with auto login and then when in xfce Id like to drop to a tty kill xfce4 and start kde is this possible? or must I logout of xfce4 and then login to kde?
<skywalkman> genii-around: Yes, I have done the update before do the search
<rileyp> mneptok:  I want xfce4 to start by default as it does with auto login and then when in xfce Id like to drop to a tty kill xfce4 and start kde is this possible? or must I logout of xfce4 and then login to kde?
<pfifo> I just tried to checkinstall a python source package and I accidentally ended up with the package being installed under the name 'python' so to clean up i did a `dpkg --force all --remove python` followed by a `apt-get install python` and now im wondering if the original package is still there, and if there is anything else I need to clean up.
<Mongoose_> Purchasing a new monitor today, samsung 21.5 " led, but do the newer monitors still have the serial cable or are they all usb now?
<Mongoose_> not samsung, dell
<Mongoose_> 3176069 Front Large
<Mongoose_> Dell - 21.5" Flat-Panel LED Monitor
<rileyp> Mongoose_ not ubuntu related sorry
<Mongoose_> I am sorry. Thank You rileyp
<pfifo> heh, my questions always go unanswered, I really know how to ask a stumper eh?
<rileyp> mneptok:  I want xfce4 to start by default as it does with auto login and then when in xfce Id like to drop to a tty kill xfce4 and start kde or unity is this possible? or must I logout of xfce4 and then login to kde? I haven't tried kde in years or unity yet...:D
<zykotic10> jadoe: what process is it?  is it in a zombie state?
<ikonia> rileyp: why are you making this such a complex process
<ikonia> rileyp: just logout, and change the dekstop from the greeter, log back in
<ikonia> rileyp: why all this "kill X, start a new desktop"
<rileyp>  ikonia I dont wish to I obvously dont know what I am doing and am asking something thats not possible
<ikonia> rileyp: why not make it simple
<ikonia> rileyp: boot the machine, at the login prompt, select which desktop you want to use, if you want to try a different one, lout out, select a different login box, it's super simple
<rileyp> i thought it was drop to a tty stop xfce4 and start unity or kde
 * mneptok gets deja vu
<ikonia> rileyp: mneptok already told you
<ikonia> rileyp: you just select the desktop you want from the login greeter
<Nach0z> rileyp: nope... you don't need to drop to a tty at all.
<rileyp> I know I dont need to but I'd like to
<rileyp> is taht ok?
<ikonia> rileyp: why ??
<rileyp> why the hell not?
<ikonia> rileyp: what value is this, it's clear you don't know what you are doing (you said so yourself) so why make this a complex mess
<ikonia> rileyp: the ubuntu team put in effort to make it easy to select a desktop, now you're trying to crazy complex method for no reason
<rileyp> ok ill log out and back in
<Kartagis> isn't /proc/acpi/dsdt accessible on a livecd?
<ikonia> Kartagis: try it
<Kartagis> ikonia: I did, it wasn't
<Kartagis> why is that?
<ikonia> Kartagis: then you have your answer
<ikonia> Kartagis: disabled in the livecd to account for peoples different hardware ? don't know
<Kartagis> okay
<Kartagis> thanks
<Kartagis> ikonia: would a dsdt in a vm count for a live system?
<ikonia> a vm is the same as a standard install, however not all hardware features maybe available due to the emmulation the host can provide
<filo1234> sorry guys can someone remember me package name to use instead of deprecated webmin?
<Defusal> compdoc
<Defusal> thanks, is there any way to confirm if its raid 1?
<zykotic10> !ebox | filo1234 i've never used it though
<ubottu> filo1234 i've never used it though: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<filo1234> zykotic10: oh thanks dude
<compdoc> Defusal, depends on how its made. Could be a raid controller, or could be software raid
<filo1234> zykotic10: me too, but that wasn't for myself :)
<compdoc> mdadm is the tool to use with software raids
<Defusal> compdoc, my technician installed the OS, so i assume its hardware
<Defusal> funny thing is the package doesn't mention raid
<john___> i just ran xvidtune, and it says my Horizontal Refresh Rate is 1048-1184. Does that sound right? Can it get that high?
<Defusal> so i assumed it would be 2 seperate drives, but i guess, they gave me an overspec CPU and double the ram of my contact, so it wouldnt surprise me if there are other inconsistencies
<Defusal> contract*
<filo1234> bye all
<_skpl> how can i set ubuntu to display no messages during bootup?
<jadoe> zykotic10: firefox, no zombie. I rebooted.
<jadoe> occured after resume from hibernate
<andrew9183> hey guys, how can i add a bash script that will run from command line
<andrew9183> is there a "path" in linux
<locsmif> andrew9183: hold on
<andrew9183> k
<locsmif> andrew9183: oh, uhm, well, yes, there is a path and it's called $PATH
<andrew9183> is there a preferred location to put scripts ?
<locsmif> andrew9183: not really
<locsmif> andrew9183: but you can edit your PATH on a per-user or per-system basis
<locsmif> andrew9183: take a look at ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> andrew9183: you can put them anywhere in the folders in $PATH, or you can create your own folder and add it to the $PATH
<DX099> hello everyone, I installed gnome-shell from official repos, but it never worked : "Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable to find suitable fbconfig for the GLX context: Failed to find any compatible fbconfigs"
<ActionParsnip> DX099: do you have 3D accelleration?
<locsmif> andrew9183: and /etc/environment
<locsmif> andrew9183: that's for global purposes
<DX099> ActionParsnip: glxinfo is saying "direct rendering : yes"
<locsmif> andrew9183: a good choice might be /usr/local/bin
<abeer_> hi, I'm looking to be a part of GSOC 2012 and was hoping that someone here would have applied for mentoring.
<Defusal> is it possible to safely remove some space from the swap partitions size and add it to the /home partitions size? keep in mind i would be working remotely and cannot afford to lose ssh access to the system
<Pici> !offtopuc | abeer_
<Pici> !offtopic | abeer_
<ubottu> abeer_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abeer_> no it would not be safe to remove space from the swap partition
<Defusal> abeer_, damn :(
<abeer_> But, since you are accessing it over a network, I'd wait for someone else to comment
<locsmif> Defusal: hmmm
<marcules> I lost SSH-Access yesterday... the machine probably had som hickup while booting, now I cannot restart it, because I'll surely not travel 800km to press a button :/
<Defusal> the technician make the spawn partition way too big, which would have been fine, cause i assumed i had 2 x 1TB
<Defusal> but now it seems that its hardware raid 1
<abeer_> @marcules - woah!
<ActionParsnip> marcules: possibility of smarthands request?
<trijntje> Defusal:  I dont think you can modify partions that are in use, in this case both swap and home
<marcules> Yeah I should organize someone to reboot the machine properly ^^ -- it's private so it's not as important
<locsmif> Defusal: if you stop X, and root's home is on /, then you could swapoff /dev/<swap partition>, umount home partition, and perhaps enlarge one while shrinking the other, if they are adjacent
<abeer_> I'm not sure how safe it is to modify partitions when they are on a RAID configuration.
<Defusal> hmm
<marcules> ActionParsnip, the problem is, that I have no contact information of my room-mate :D
<Defusal> locsmif, well theres obviously no X server
<Defusal> but it doesn't sound too safe :(
<ActionParsnip> marcules: not even facebook, twitter etc?
<locsmif> Defusal: it isn't, it's dangerous
<marcules> I only know his first name :D
<ActionParsnip> marcules: oh jeez
<Defusal> then i guess i'll just have to give up the space, oh well
<marcules> ActionParsnip, yeah :x
<raidhtc> hello loves
<marcules> I shouldn't have tried to reboot it
<marcules> ^
<locsmif> Defusal: are swap and home adjacent?
<abeer_> locsmif normally they are
<Defusal> locsmif, is /run the swap partition?
<locsmif> Defusal: with swapoff, you'd be running without swap for a while, which is not serious unless you're expecting to use copious amounts of memory during your operation
<Defusal> well theres very little running for now
<Defusal> and the box has 16GB ram
<locsmif> Defusal: just pastebin fdisk -l
<locsmif> Defusal: right
<abeer_> true, with the swap off it would be perfectly alright to resize partitions
<TorbenBeta> Guys, can anyone help me with: http://www.ehow.com/how_7165724_mount-sd-card-linux.html? It says use 'fdisk -l' but that gives me no results.
<Defusal> hmm, this is super weird
<Defusal> fdisk -l's output is suddenly blank
<ActionParsnip> TorbenBeta: it needs sudo
<locsmif> Defusal: as root
<TorbenBeta> Thanks.
<Defusal> ohh, right
<Defusal> stupid me
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<locsmif> Sorry, I'm not much of the sudo type, I just su
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: shouldn't work in ubuntu, the root account is disabled by default
<locsmif> My sudo judo is weak
<locsmif> heh
<locsmif> ActionParsnip: running Kubuntu here
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: same applies
<locsmif> Or perhaps I enabled root myself, I don't recall though
<ikonia> won't work in kubuntu either
<Defusal> locsmif, i did that many years ago when i was new to linux, its supposedly bad practice
<Defusal> and i can see why
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: you will have, you can achieve the same with:  sudo -i   and you can keep root disabled
<Defusal> not only can you easily make mistakes, but you also end up with all modified files belonging to root
<truf> where do i ask for cloak
<ActionParsnip> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Defusal> locsmif, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886463/
<DX099> so no clue ?
<ActionParsnip> DX099: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<locsmif> Defusal: and the output of 'mount' too pls :)
<locsmif> and perhaps fstab
<locsmif> /etc/fstab that is
<TorbenBeta> I'm too stupid to mount a sd card read only per terminal :-(.
<dagerik> TorbenBeta: you can mount readonly with the switch: "-ro" as in "read only"
<szonek> hi
<ActionParsnip> !mount | TorbenBeta
<ubottu> TorbenBeta: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<DX099> ActionParsnip: http://paste2.org/p/1942360
<szonek> how come there is no "-I" option in `man date` but it works? :)
<szonek> $ date -I  outputs 2012-03-16
<KaiForce> nice will it do it sans dashes or do I need to process that through another program
<benkant> when trying to install the 'g8' package I get 'Depends: git but it is not going to be installed' I tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f" .. no change (Using LTS)
<raidhtc> erwtisi
<raidhtc> pos pinw health potion?
<matthew85> I'm trying to share files over a network between Oneiric and Win7. I installed "system-config-samba" but when I click the program it does not run.
<ActionParsnip> DX099: if you reboot and log in to the gnome shell session after a clean boot, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: you can share folders using nautilus
<benkant> I think maybe I need to re-evaluate my life
<matthew85> ActionParsnip: I have tried going through "Network" but when I try to open WORKGROUP it fails.
<ActionParsnip> benkant: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<DX099> ActionParsnip: no, i've done it plenty of time, the boot is always clean, I'm getting lightdm and all but gnome-shell never gets up, il fallback to gnome3 gnome-panel like interface
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: is that to connect to shares on win7?
<benkant> ActionParsnip: lucid … ?
<matthew85> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: is there a firewall in the way?
<locsmif> Defusal: if /dev/sda3 is /home than you have a chance
<locsmif> may have*
<truf> matthew85: are you trying to access from win7 or ubuntu?
<szonek> how come there is no "-I" option in `man date` but it works? :)
<szonek> $ date -I  outputs 2012-03-16
<szonek> am i missing something?
<matthew85> ActionParsnip: I will check my firewall on Win7. truf: I'm trying to access Win7 from Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the share?
<djbenny> afternoon
<matthew85> ActionParsnip: yes
<L3top> date -l does not give me output szonek
<KaKila> What is a good replacement for libhdf5-serial-1.8.4?
<truf> matthew85:well if you setup smb.conf correctly, you should just be able to use your file browser address bar: smb://computer-name
<zykotic10> L3top: it's capital i, not a L
<matthew85> ActionParsnip: it then outputs "failed to connect
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  smb://servername/sharename
<L3top> ah
<L3top> so it is
<maxagaz> is my ubuntu 32 or 64 ? (Linux malo 3.0.0-17-generic-pae #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:53:35 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux)
<zykotic10> maxagaz: 32 with PAE
<maxagaz> zykotic10, , PAE ?
<zykotic10> maxagaz: a "hack" to address more then the 3.?GB RAM limit on 32bit - slows you system down though
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: pae gives 32bit arch access to up to 64Gb RAM but each process is limited to 3.2Gb RAM
<maxagaz> I see
<popsch> the libreoffice package doesn't create an "application/x-msword" entry in /etc/mailcap
<KaiForce> maxagaz: if you have more than 3GB and your apps allow you should run x64
<ActionParsnip> popsch: are there any bugs reported?
<Defusal> locsmif, yeah it is
<popsch> AcidRain, a search for "libreoffice application/x-msword" doesn't show an entry
<popsch> ActionParsnip, a search for "libreoffice application/x-msword" doesn't show an entry
<matthew85> ActionParsnip, that produces no results
<Defusal> locsmif, i don't suppose theres a tutorial for this anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> popsch: sounds like a new bug then
<Defusal> i can't afford to make any mistakes
<Guest12486> which one is better between libreoffice and openoffice?
<Defusal> it is extensive to send a technician to the data centr
<Defusal> center*
<Lantizia> Can anyone recommend a tiny tiny live cd that'll give me ssh into a pc?
<yx32819> OpenOffice development is stalled, while LibreOffice is adding new features and has lots of contributors
<Lantizia> e.g. just to muck around on the filesystem
<yx32819> OpenOffice will become irrelevant in the future
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: puppy
<zykotic10> yx32819: s/will become/is/ and s/future/now/
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: or xpud
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, ok bear in mind one hell of an idiot engineer will be downloading it and it needs to be as easy as hell to configure a static IP
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: puppy then, xpud uses more cli to configure lan if memory serves
<zykes-> ifco
<KaiForce> Defusal: do you have a machine you could set up to test what you are trying to do?
<zykes-> wrong windows :)
<pascual> Hello
<zykes-> s/s$/g
<locsmif> Defusal: hmmm
<pascual> Im having some issues with my netbook
<KaiForce> A machine that is local to you.
<locsmif> Defusal: tutorials can be wrong too
<pascual> i wish someone could help me
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, so upon boot puppy will ask for IP details? or will it just attempt dhcp - fail - and boot without network?
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: there is a network app you can setup
<locsmif> Defusal: there are some experts in this channel and you'll have multiple opinions to guide you
<locsmif> I'd ask them too
<Defusal> KaiForce, i do not
<Defusal> ok
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: it'd be useful to you to learn how to setup IP from cli using ifconfig
<pascual> Hello, im having some troubles with my netbook, im using the latest ubuntu realease via USB
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, -I- do but the engineer I'm getting to do this wouldn't have a clue
<sythe_> Can someone please provide with the drivers for the HP Deskjet 3050A J611 printer?
<encrypt> hi everybody
<sythe_> Ubuntu can't find any.
<sythe_> Even though Ubuntu recognizes the printer as being a printer...
<Guest12486> Is libreoffice  compatable to Micro Office ?
<sythe_> Guest12486: Yes.
<Defusal> can anyone please advise me on the best way to safely move some of my servers swap partitions space to the home partition over SSH without messing with the root partition?
<sfsf32> shut up nerd
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: the hplip package is in a default install, it should support it.
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: I'm on 10.04, and it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: could grab the latest from the hplip site and update it
<Lantizia> sfsf32, who are you talking to?
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: Can I get a PPD file, then?
<encrypt> Can sb please assist with an issue with NM? its not working since i run an upgrade yesterday, when opening network in system settings a dialog pops up saying that network services are not compatible with this version??
<encrypt> nm-applet is gone also, not even when running it from terminal
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: the run file, mark it executable and run it as your user (without sudo)
<Guest12486> thanks
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: It's just not listed in the "choose driver" menu...they seem to skip right from Deskjet 2500 to 3320
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: I get missing deps stuff
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: run an oneiric liveCD, does it auto install in the live environment?
<sythe_> Probably, but I'm not able to use Oneiric
<sythe_> It's fortunate that I'm on an LTS
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: why fortunate?
<truf> Oneiric has some bugs
<truf> more than it should
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: Because it's supported...
<ActionParsnip> truf: All software has bugs
<addictzabhi> hello
<addictzabhi> can anyone tell me about gsoc
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: so is maverick, and natty and oneiric....
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: libcups2-dev doesn't install
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: Maverick isn't, or won't be
<newtolin> I set up ubuntu with luks encryption. I use two hard disks, the second one currently is a truecrypt ntfs volume, I want to change that. truecrypt on windows offers automounting other volumes that use the same encryption passphrase as the boot volume. Is there a way to do this with luks?
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: it is now, just not after next month
<addictzabhi> can anyone tell me about gsoc
<addictzabhi> ??
<TorbenBeta> Thank you in advance: Can I run a program (TestDisk & PhotoRec) which has 2 versions:  'kernel 2.6.x i386/x86_64' and the same but for'2.4.x'. Can I with Kernel: '3.0.0-16-generic-pae' run it?
<ActionParsnip> !info gsoc
<ubottu> Package gsoc does not exist in oneiric
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:   krb5-multidev: Depends: comerr-dev but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages "
<sfsf32> shut up nerd
<zykotic10> TorbenBeta: PAE mean 32bit, means i386
<TorbenBeta> Sorry for the bad English.
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: please don't
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  THIS: Depends: OTHER but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages "
<ActionParsnip> TorbenBeta: i'd imagine so
<Guest12486>  Sorry for the bad English，too.
<Outcast> Can anyone tell me how to increase the "To" fields in Thunderbird please ?
<sythe_> And whenever I do "sudo apt-get install"on the OTHER, ActionParsnip, I get the same message for different sets of packages
<TorbenBeta> So Mr. zykotic10 doesn't x86_64 stand for 64 bit?
<pr0teus> does anyone have a guide to make ubuntu spend less energy? i'm having too problems first my mmc0(card reader) is spending too much energy and the second is the comparison with Windows and Ubuntu in Windows its last 2hours, in Ubuntu 45 min
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: its the problem with running old releases
<zykotic10> TorbenBeta: yes
<TorbenBeta> So it is not for my versions which is another Kernel and 32 bit instead of 64.
<yx32819> PAE does not mean 32 bit - it means physical address extension, allowing 32 bit OS's to support more than ~4 GB
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: So...what should I do?
<truf> pr0teus: did you upgrade to the latest kernel? 3.0 seems to solve that problem for most people
<zykotic10> yx32819: ONLY 32bit has PAE ;)
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: i'd try Oneiric in liveCD, just to test
<pr0teus> truf: yeah running the last kernel
<TorbenBeta> Which version would be better? The one with 2.6.x or with 2.4.x?
<ActionParsnip> yx32819: 64bit doesn't have or need PAE as it can address 4Eb of RAM natively
<pr0teus> truf: 3.0.16 x64
<skinnytop> hat's twice
<truf> pr0teus: well I suggest disabling compiz and using a lighter dm
<steakknife> After running clear and set selections on lucid, is there a standard way to trigger dselect without an upgrade?
<sythe_> Heh... Ubuntu 12.10 - Quirky Quagga
<pr0teus> truf: what is a dm?
<yx32819> zykotic10: No shit
<truf> pr0teus:desktop manager, like gdm or lightdm
<vadsomhelst> hi, i'm currently using ubuntu 10.10, and i want to install some newer version. which one is least buggy? I didn't like the 11.04, I'm thinking about 11.10, what do you suggest? or should I wait for the 12.10?
<yx32819> vadsomhelst: Fedora ;) The newer ones are fairly buggy (imo). I'm on 10.04
<truf> vadsomhelst: wait for 12.10! and only do security updates
<TorbenBeta> I use 11.10 with some tweaking and are quite content.
<ksbalaji> name an app to chat using commandline please?  - my graphics does not work properly and I cannot use xchat. I am now on livecd.
<pr0teus> truf: witch you advise?
<yx32819> ksbalaji: irssi
<ksbalaji> yx32819, thanks.
<locsmif> Defusal: what do you mean you can't afford to make mistakes?
<ActionParsnip> vadsomhelst: I'd waitt if you plan to clean install
<locsmif> Defusal: can you define that a little better?
<locsmif> Defusal: you don't have access to an administrative web interface?
<Pici> vadsomhelst: 12.10 will not be released until October. 12.04 comes out near the end of April.
<truf> pr0teus: personally I'm using xfce, its a balance beween being light and can be modified a LOT if you want
<vadsomhelst> I don't like fedora :) I tried opensuse, debian, fedora, mint, but somehow I always return to ubuntu. 10.04 was also quite buggy...
<locsmif> Defusal: which you can use to reinstall if necessary?
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: there is a page on ubuntu.com you can suggest code names
<vadsomhelst> my bad Pici :)
<yx32819> vadsomhelst: Perhaps, I guess it's just that bugs in later versions of Ubuntu affect my particular hardware. I've reported them but nothing happens.
<Defusal> locsmif, i had to hire a private technician to go out to the data center and install the OS and configure network, firewall and SSH
<sythe_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming.
<sythe_> *angryface*
<pr0teus> truf:  just apt-get install is enought?
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: Link?
<locsmif> Defusal: I see
<locsmif> Defusal: so no Plesk or whatever
<sfsf32> shut up nerd
<locsmif> sfsf32: GTFO
<Defusal> locsmif, no. hardware and bandwidth is all that is provided
<sythe_> 12.10: Quirky Quagga
<truf> pr0teus: yes, apt-get install xfce4, logout and choose xfce from the dropdown menu
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: IT'S ALREADY THERE?!
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames   scroll a little down, you can suggest all the way up to 20.04
<sythe_> ActionParsnip: Did you add that?  Or did someone have the same idea?
<ActionParsnip> sythe_: the codenames are of no consequence imho
<locsmif> Defusal: so what is sda3?
<danieldeusing> hey, where can I ask a specific question about ubuntu and usb I/O and maybe some python stuff, but this is not important ?
<vadsomhelst> ok, I'll try 11.10, if not I'll wait for 12.04. one more question, can I use regular gnome without unity or whatever, I'm used to simple interface :)
<sfsf32> shut up nerd
<truf> pr0teus: try that and see if your battery lasts longer(if that's what you mean by energy conservation)
<locsmif> !ops sfsf32
<Defusal> locsmif, /home
<yx32819> vadsomhelst: Regular gnome is now gnome shell, I presume you know that? Yes, that's available
<locsmif> Defusal: if you're sure about that, you have options
<ActionParsnip> vadsomhelst: you can tweak the UI. if you dislike Unity then I'd go for XFCE
<sfsf32> shut up nerd
<locsmif> Defusal: are you logged in as root, directly, or via su?
<vadsomhelst> ok, thanks :)
<locsmif> Defusal: normally one would login to ssh on a normal account
<Defusal> locsmif, as a user with sudoers access
<locsmif> Defusal: okay, that's where I have to stop, because I would now give you advice which would deviate from what the rest here would approve of
<LmtdAt> How do I get all the things that I've typed in the terminal?
<locsmif> Since you're logged in as a normal user, sudo or not, you are using /home
<LmtdAt> My terminal history if you will
<zykotic10> LmtdAt: "history" maybe?
<locsmif> And therefore, you cannot unmount it, end of story...
<Pici> LmtdAt: history
<rebe> omg! omgubuntu does't work, end of the world
<LmtdAt> zykotic10; Pici;  thanks.
<pr0teus> truf: witch packages should i get ? xfce4 and ?
<Defusal> locsmif, ok i understand
<ActionParsnip> LmtdAt: history | less
<LmtdAt> ActionParsnip; Thanks.
<locsmif> Defusal: how much room do you have on /  ?
<truf> pr0teus: that should install the minimal xfce, if you want goodies: http://goodies.xfce.org/
<locsmif> Defusal: thinking of a different solution
<LmtdAt> I'm actually getting this information for powershell...help in bash ~= help in powershell.
<ActionParsnip> pr0teus: xfce4 will give the minimal xfce desktop
<truf> pr0teus: you're trying to make your battery last longer right?
<locsmif> Defusal: df will tell you that, obviously
<pr0teus> truf: ActionParsnip thanks i'll browse those goodies
<pr0teus> truf:  right !
<truf> pr0teus: just making sure :)
<aithox> hi.. can i copy all media codecs from linuxMint to ubuntu .? i don't wanna download coz my connection is about 5kbs/sec
<pr0teus> truf: do you have any idea how to resolve my MMC0 card?
<Defusal> locsmif, 173G
<truf> pr0teus: no idea on that
<locsmif> Defusal: what users' homes are currently on sda3 and how much space is taken up?
<locsmif> Defusal: can you reboot the box, if you want?
<vadsomhelst> oh, and another thing, I had some issues with usb I guess, I'm a n00b for troubleshooting, but the thing is that my mouse randomly stops working, I open rhythmbox and the screen turns gray, I open system monitor and I see that the process is uninterruptible and that in the waiting channel column says libusb_open or something like that, I can't remember.. that happened few days ago. now everything works fine, except my mouse sometimes doesn't work. I tri
<vadsomhelst> ed to plug in another mouse, which I know it works, but here it doesn't. I have the same problem in win7, I'm dual booting, so I guess it's hardware, but still have no idea. my computer is relatively new, so is the mouse, so it's strange to me. any thoughts?
<Kitty_> menuitem id = context-paste  - this kind of error is shown when i try to open mozzila firefox
<Kitty_> can you help me
<Defusal> locsmif, nothing important is on /home, as i have only used it to download source packages to for building
<vcarney> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 dual screen. When I start empathy, a green icon bubble is locked in uppper left toolbar. How do I relocate this as it's overlaying application controls like Maximize, Minimize, Close.
<Defusal> locsmif, i can reboot it, as long as i know there won't be an issue with booting
<spacebug-> vadsomhelst: check for errors/info in /var/log/syslog and also the command "dmesg" can give you info
<truf> has anyone here tried moebuntu
<gogasan> Hi all. There is maxima compilation problem on ./configure stage: configure: error: No lisp implementation specified and none of the default executables clisp(clisp),gcl(GCL),lisp(CMUCL),scl(SCL),sbcl(SBCL),lisp(ACL),openmcl(OpenMCL),ecl(ECL) were found in PATH
<gogasan> What should i do?
<Walther> Trying to pla minecraft on Ubuntu, keep getting error libjawt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<trism> gogasan: try: sudo apt-get build-dep maxima;
<pascual> Hello, i had a trouble with ubuntu, it said "ACPI Error switching the brightness", before the computer got stuck and the brightness went up and down, up and down. then i could not iniciate ubuntu anymore.
<vcarney> can anybody help with my Empathy issue??
<pascual> im using a samsung n145 plus netbook
<locsmif> Defusal: you need some way to move your current home to /
<gogasan> Emm... Answer is: Unable to find source code for maxima
<locsmif> Defusal: unless we have a detailed look into what's in your /home now, we don't know what happens on reboot, since this is Ubuntu and it disables root
<vadsomhelst> I'm looking at the log, I guess this particular line is relevant: hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<pascual> Hello, i had a trouble with ubuntu, it said "ACPI Error switching the brightness", before the computer got stuck and the brightness went up and down, up and down. then i could not iniciate ubuntu anymore.
<Defusal> locsmif, hmm maybe i should just leave it eh
<locsmif> Defusal: yes, given your worries, I don't think it's worth it
<locsmif> You want guarantees, they can't be given
<Defusal> yea
<Defusal> alright, thanks
<locsmif> np
<trism> gogasan: ahh yeah you need to enable source repos to do that, well, maxima using gcl in the default ubuntu version, so you could install that
<Defusal> 50GB swap is rather excessive
<locsmif> Defusal: hmm
<Defusal> but oh well
<trism> gogasan: or just enable the source repos in software-properties-gtk
<truf> isnt swap supposed to be your ram size?
<locsmif> Defusal: how do you do a reboot?
<Defusal> and the technician said that ubuntu chose that size
<Guest97491> !q
<aithox> hi.. can i copy all media codecs from linuxMint to ubuntu .? i don't wanna download coz my connection is about 5kbs/sec
<gogasan> Thanks...
<Guest97491> !exit
<locsmif> Defusal: in case of trouble, can you call the data center and tell them to do a reboot for you?
<itaylor57> Walther, what jre version are you running and what ubuntu?
<locsmif> If that's the case, you could try unmounting your /home right now
<pascual> anyone can help me?? Hello, i had a trouble with ubuntu, it said "ACPI Error switching the brightness", before the computer got stuck and the brightness went up and down, up and down. then i could not iniciate ubuntu anymore.
<Guest97491> !quit
<vadsomhelst> anyone considering my problem? no? :)
<Walther> itaylor57: openjdk 7
<zykotic10> Guest97491: try /exit
<locsmif> And if that works, you can copy your home to /, comment out the home line in fstab and reboot
<jadoe> I can't log in with askubuntu.com. when I click on "log in with Stack Exchange" in firefox, nothing happens at all. when I click that button in midori, i get links to "sign up" and "recover account".
<gogasan> Source code repositories enabled. But still not working
<truf> pascual: i could not iniciate ubuntu anymore. what do you mean?
<locsmif> Then, you're in business.
<Walther> itaylor57: at the moment installing 6 to try that out
<Defusal> locsmif, there should be a remote reboot interface in place, but i havn't been given any details, which is rather annoying.. but it wouldn't help since if there is an issue breaking boot, simple rebooting wont help anyway
<itaylor57> Walther, yea that is happening alot with 7 let me see if i can find an answer
<locsmif> Defusal: that's just the thing
<vcarney> how do u move this crazy green bubble from Empathy IM client locked in my toolbar
<Defusal> simply*
<locsmif> Defusal: trying to umount /home should break boot
<locsmif> That step by itself
<Defusal> yeah it's fine, i'll just leave it
<locsmif> Right, cool, hehe
<Walther> itaylor57: don't bother, I'll actually go with the 6
<Walther> thanks anyway
<aithox> not helpful
<aithox> :(
<Defusal> ill just have to script some extra log/db rotation when space becomes an issue
<forbidden404> Hi, there, someone knows how to install the new ATI driver? I typed sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run –buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric in the terminal, and I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/886511/
<trism> gogasan: you need to apt-get update after changing the repos
<gogasan> trism: i have armel architecture :D this is a big problem?
<itaylor57> Walther, kewl
<trism> gogasan: oh possibly
<locsmif> aithox: no you probably can't
<trism> gogasan: I don't know if maxima is available on armel, hmm
<erespond> bro, am need download google book how to
<trism> gogasan: in the repos anyway
<erespond> am used ubuntu 10.10
<locsmif> and a 5kb/s connection is probably not workable anyway
<gogasan> Sure, first of all i tryed to install maxima from rep
<locsmif> aithox: You should/could have installed Debian Stable
<locsmif> Defusal: good luck my friend.
<erespond> ActionParsnip, hai, am need download google book, am used ubuntu 10.10 how to ?
<locsmif> Hope you resolve the issue
<shaneo> hey guys my sources are checking for both amd64 and i386 repos on update im running amd64 and keep getting dupe errors any suggestions
<erespond> anybody know that....
<Defusal> locsmif, what is the recommended convention for logging and storing database on the home partition? for instance for mongodb, should i make a /home/mongodb directory?
<aithox> locsmif: what'z tat .. i m using ubuntu 12
<aithox> and linuxMint 12
<truf> forbidden404: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ati-video-card-in-you-linux-system.html use your version
<erespond> am need download google book how to
<locsmif> Defusal: I've never used Mongodb, but if the installation created a user, then it should have a directory under /home, if not, I'd create one
<locsmif> by formally creating a user named 'mongodb'
<trism> gogasan: which ubuntu version is this? I see it built for armel on maverick+
<locsmif> Then, I'd point Mongodb's configuration there
<gogasan> trism: On some webside i googled  someone said that should to install some lisp implementations. My ver is 11.10
<trism> gogasan: on amd64/i386 it would be gcl, but it looks like gcl failed to build on armel
<sythe_> What do I do if "the following packages have unresolveable dependencies"?
<gogasan> em... what is gcl? Is there no way to use gcl on almel?
<Defusal> locsmif, hmm ok thought as much, just thinking it may make /home a little messy
<trism> gogasan: gnu common lisp
<locsmif> Defusal: not if mongodb is created as a user...formally with adduser
<locsmif> Defusal: just disable ssh access for mongodb
<Defusal> locsmif, yeah ok, thanks
<gogasan> trism: I found gcl in repository. Installing
<trasp> Okay.... So I've managed to configure postfix and dovecot so that mails sent to my domain is delivered in my Maildir and I can telnet dovecot (imap2), but when I try to add this account to thunderbird it complains about my password, what can I have done wrong?
<locsmif> Or disable the user altogether in /etc/shadow
<locsmif> Defusal: that's what mysql does
<locsmif> Defusal: place ! in second column
<erespond> hix
<erespond> anybody can help
<erespond> ?
<locsmif> erespond: probably
<locsmif> I see 1500 people ready to help.
<erespond> am need downloag google book locsmif
<locsmif> Oh boy.
<locsmif> erespond: that's best left to #web
<erespond> am need download google book, am used ubuntu 10.10 any app you recomend for me locs
<Defusal> locsmif, ok cool
<sandstrom> I've got some problems with `procps` which blows up anytime I try to use apt-get, e.g. `apt-get autoremove`. http://pastie.org/3609145 Any thoughts on how to solve this?
<erespond> locsmif, am have bad conection on my country, am need download the google book
<erespond> am need some app for used it
<locsmif> erespond: you know what: browse the book and take a snapshot of each page
<locsmif> erespond: good luck
<locsmif> erespond: there's no app to download google books, which are usually partially blocked anyway
<erespond> locsmif, hkwekkwekwe kkwekwekwek that bad ide for me
<ActionParsnip> sandstrom: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<sandstrom> ActionParsnip: I'm on maverick
<human> .
<Guest44791> .
<Lynd> .
<Guest44791> ..
<sandstrom> ActionParsnip: it looks similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/591580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632584 in procps (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #591580 package procps 1:3.2.8-9ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<humann> ...
<ActionParsnip> sandstrom: maverick is EOL next month, I'd suggest you upgrade soon, may sidestep the issue
<gogasan> trism: Thanks for help! There is new error :D Ill try to fix it by myself.
<matthew85> I would like assistance setting up a network between oneiric and win7. I've been at it for 2 hours now with no success. I've done a lot of research but it just does not want to cooperate.
<DX099> de
<DX099> hello, I'm trying to reinstall gnome-shell from scratch, I even deleted my nvidia drivers for that
<trism> gogasan: you're welcome, good luck, let me know if you need a hand
<gogasan> Thanks :)
<DX099> first things of, can someone tell me how to reset xorg.conf ?
<DX099> I had to manually replace "nvidia" by "vesa", and I remember that Ubuntu was used to propose me automatically to do that when X would fail to launch
<zykotic10> DX099: move it to xorg.conf.disabled ;)
<DX099> ah
<zykotic10> DX099: with nvidia you could run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to regenerate a new one
<ActionParsnip> DX099: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<DX099> nvidia has been removed
<DX099> for the sake of a clean gnome-shell install
<zykotic10> DX099: right, sorry.  just move the xorg.conf file then
<DX099> ok
<DX099> so when there's no xorg.conf, It will regenerate itself ?
<zykotic10> DX099: no, but it's not required
<ActionParsnip> in most cases
<DX099> ok
<DX099> so now I reboot
<genii-around> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<luca> 6o676
<luca> ciao
<luca__> ciao
<GirlyGirl> Is it possible to use Voice recognision and Text to speach to use im like WLM on a car PC so that I can chat while on the move? KDE friendly solution preferrably
<DX099> there I am
<DX099> however, direct rendering is still on. Is it normal ?
<webnet> GirlyGirl, you wowuld need internet access for it the whole time. how do you plan to tackle that?
<GirlyGirl> webnet: That's already solved
<balthazar> hi all
<webnet> GirlyGirl, ok cool
<balthazar> what is this prosvc process i find a **lot** please ?  is it safe to remove..?
<maxagaz> ow to use gawk instead of mawk ?
<zykotic10> DX099: i'd check "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section, and see that "Kernel driver in use:" is nouveau and not nvidia
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_speech_recognition_software
<webnet> balthazar, what version of ubuntu?
<webnet> and what DE?
<balthazar> webnet Ubuntu 11.10
<balthazar> webnet it's a dedicated server.
<istevenmon> hi guys, i want to implement a wireless mesh network, would olsrd do the trick for me?
<istevenmon> or what would you guys recommend?
<ActionParsnip> istevenmon: sounds good
<istevenmon> ActionParsnip: if i have 4 nodes, it would mantain routing tables and stuff if a node goes down right?
<DX099> zykotic10: There's no such a line as the one you mentionned, however, there's this :
<itatitat> ey guys
<DX099> 	Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<itatitat> ey guys
<itatitat> I've a problem with a remote connection by SSH using Ubuntu server
<zykotic10> DX099: strange, i don't even have "Kernel modules:" line?  different versions of lspci maybe?
<itatitat> someone can tell me if ssh server is installed and ran by default?
<itatitat> or maybe in the server I need to install and run the server?
<webnet> balthazar, ok. it belongs to a software package called puppet
<blue112> Hello here
<zykotic10> DX099: BUT, the fact you don't see "nvidia" means the propritary driver isn't in use
<blue112> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu from my usb key, after grub I only have black screen
<mneptok> itatitat: it is optional
<webnet> !info puppet | balthazar
<ubottu> balthazar: puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.1-1ubuntu3.5 (oneiric), package size 17 kB, installed size 388 kB
<zykotic10> !nomodeset | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blue112> zykotic10, I'm testing, thanks
<AudreyJean> Hello.  I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and would like to upgrade so I can use LibreOffice (it freezes up my system in 10.10.  Would it be better to do a fresh install or will an udate work correctly.  I am fairly new to Ubuntu.  Thanks.
<shaneo> AudreyJean, update should be fine
<DX099> there are "Kernel driver in use" for other sections, as well as "Kernel modules" lines, however, there's no "Kernel driver in use" line for the vga section
<AudreyJean> shaneo: thank you
<shaneo> AudreyJean, np
<mneptok> AudreyJean: from a terminal - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<shaneo> AudreyJean, have you tried gnome 3
<zykotic10> DX099: i wouldn't worry about it - you aren't using nvidia-propritary, so we found what we wanted
<DX099> so what should I do now ?
<blue112> seems to work zykotic10, thanks !
<DX099> Install nvidia-current or gnome shell in first ?
<shaneo> AudreyJean, cause you may wanna stay on 10.10 if you dont like the change in interface
<zykotic10> DX099: ?, you're running the show
<mneptok> AudreyJean: you will need to go from 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10
<AudreyJean> mneptok:  Thank you very much!
<AudreyJean> shaneo:  I do not know what gnome 3 is.
<balthazar> webnet: hoo ok thx
<shaneo> AudreyJean, Its the new ubuntu interface google it before updating your desktop will be completely different
<DX099> zykotic10: Ok gnome-shell is installed but won't run, nothing wrong
<mneptok> balthazar: is this hardware you own?
<AudreyJean> shaneo:  Thanks.  Will do.  Gotta get back to work but you all have been very helpful.
<DX099> zykotic10, then now I'm installing nvidia
<shaneo> AudreyJean, np and have a nice day
<zykotic10> DX099: sorry i don't have any gnome-shell suggestions (i don't use it).  Plus, generally reinstalling stuff won't help on gnu/linux...
<balthazar> mneptok: no it's a server i rent.
<DX099> : /
<itatitat> tahnk you /mneptok
<DX099> zykotic10, so it's no use ? thanks anyway
<balthazar> exit
<balthazar> need to go  ;)
<balthazar> thanks mneptok webnet  :)
<zykotic10> DX099: well, it's worth a try - your part way done already
<kapz> help restoring data from a external hdd with ext4 partition...damn usb creator erased the entire disk! please anyone
<ActionParsnip> kapz: use backup
<ActionParsnip> kapz: or try foremost, the data that has been overwritten is gone unless you have a backup
<kapz> ActionParsnip: can backup restore from an erased drive?
<kapz> I never created backup
<ActionParsnip> kapz: why is there no backup?
<kapz> ActionParsnip: its a external drive with loads of movies and my pics...was too big to make backup...
<kapz> Anyways what are my options now?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: what if the drive motor fails and no amount of sftware will get the stuff back. Where is your data?
<ivan__> I'm running Xubuntu 10. How do I upgrade to 11.04
<ActionParsnip> kapz: foremost may help but the data that has been overwritten is 100% gone
<wylde> kapz: odds are if you let the entire process continue before you realized, and portion of the disk that got re-written to will be impossible to restore old data from.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wylde> and = any
<ThinkT510> !upgrade | ivan__
<ivan__> 10x
<davividal> hi all. I've used Remote Desktop Viewer to work on a windows server. Now, my client is complaining about my bill. Is there some log which says how many hours I spent logged in some session?
<ActionParsnip> why does nobody have a backup these days....
<kapz> wylde: Well it happened just 5 mins ago so I havent overwritten anything as of now...also disk had partitions but now it's showing a single drive...and it happened pretty quick so I think inode/index is replaced(?)
<locsmif> Has that external hdd disappearance kernel bug been fixed yet?
<kapz> thanks ActionParsnip will try foremost
<wylde> ActionParsnip: any old pc I retire becomes the newest home network backup server :)
<locsmif> I have to reboot again right now because of this stupidity. Ubuntu kernel 3.2.0
<kapz> btw USB disk creator program should be removed from ubuntu repos....its worthless
<wylde> kapz: if the partiotns were removed and a new one created, most likely you won't be able to recover much if anything. Unless you have a few thousand dollars to send the disk to a data recovery lab, heh
<kapz> :(
<wylde> kapz: only sure fire way is make regular backups. Sounds like a hassle, but compared to recovering/recreating years of data, it's not that big of a hassle :)
<kapz> I am doomed...lost....kicked in the butt of my heart.....eff u usb disk creator
<trirnoth> Hello all. Just copied my main OS drive to a larger drive. DD then GParted. Booting fine. However, when I view the properties of the drive in disk utility, it shows space avail to create a new partition of 18446744064.709 GB.
<ccmonster> hey guys, I did the update to 12.04 beta. This morning I did another apt-get update and it hung while trying to update a handful of packages. Now I'm getting all sorts of wacky errors
<trirnoth> And no, this is not a holographic drive. Standard WD 500 GB.
<ccmonster> now its saying update manager closed due to a key error
<dorgan> ok so all of a sudden our outgoing bandwidth on our server has climbed significantly like serving 215GB a month to serving 7,688.81 GB since March 11
<dorgan> i've run a chkrootkit and that dint turn up any results
<trirnoth> Really curious how it made a mess of the total size.
<dorgan> so does anyone know if there is a way i can start tracking this down?
<CharminTheMoose> What does upstart-udev-bridge actually do?
<itaylor57> !precise | ccmonster
<ubottu> ccmonster: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: "why does nobody have a backup these days...." people who care about there data do ;)
<Benxyzzy> I've shared a folder in nautilus and devices on my local network can access it. Is it exposed to the internet (via my home router) in any way?
<wylde> Benxyzzy: only if you forwarded a port through the router.
<Benxyzzy> wylde: OK, does UPNP come into it? Presumably without the port forwarding my router just ignores any requests
<kapz> eff god....
<adom> need nerd answers: if you had to pick one website as a staple of end-user (easy to read/understand for non-nerds) information about cyber/internet security information, what would it be?
<wylde> Benxyzzy: same thing, upnp "should" only be available on your internal network. Your router "should" explicitly require being configured to pass that to the internet
<jrib> !ot | adom
<ubottu> adom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jackyyll> so im having some problems with my new ubuntu installation. i just installed it (ubuntu server) and changed the interfaces file to use a static IP. Now, it's been going down periodically and apparently (from what i can tell from /var/log/syslog) trying to request a DHCP lease. Anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<adom> fair enough
<Benxyzzy> wylde: OK, thanks for your help. I need to read up on routing & my router in particular
<zykotic10> jackyyll: can you pastebin you interfaces file?
<jackyyll> yup
<wylde> Benxyzzy: no problem, the manual for your router is best place to start for sure. :)
<jackyyll> zykotic10: http://pastie.org/private/5ux2gzyzrttxxcxkok8ow
<gulzar> http://universolinux.wordpress.com/2007/10/07/avant-window-navigator-mejorando/
<DX099> hello, can some french people here take me in pm ? can't access french channel, it says my ip has been banned...
<zykotic10> jackyyll: looks good to me?  that should disable N-M which i'm told is on server (for reasons i can't understand)
<gulzar> anyone knows which sreenshot is on this pae http://universolinux.wordpress.com/2007/10/07/avant-window-navigator-mejorando/ ?
<jackyyll> zykotic10: what is N-M
<zykotic10> jackyyll: Network Manager
<ActionParsnip> DX099: i'd ask in #ubuntu-ops about the ban
<DX099> no use, most likely because it's a vpn
<jackyyll> zykotic10: i see. I'm not really sure what happens. it went down last night and i left it that way, then it just went down again a few minutes ago
<jackyyll> the networking appears to go down, and then it tries to request DHCP
<jackyyll> (successfully)
<Mongoose> what controls,,e.g. ctrl z, to resize browser?
<jackyyll> i do see this in my ps aux "dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<jackyyll> "
<DX099> the problem is I removed a large scale of packages, and it seems that the ones reponsible for dependencies problem are still there, when I run "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", It says it can't install because some "defectives" packages are in "keep in state" mode or something like that
<DX099> however, apt-get check does not mention any problematic package...
<denysonique> Is there a way to have the application menu in the Unity panel to not  hide?
<denysonique> Right now to reveal the menu we need to mouseover it...
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: use myunity or ccsm and set it how you wish
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<erkan^> hi, when is upgrade to Thunderbird 11 ?
<Captain_Proton> DX099, sudo dpkg-reconfigure-a
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: actually
<denysonique> in CCSM there is no such option
<Captain_Proton> DX099, then run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<DX099> Captain_Proton, thanks I'm trying right now
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: in the unity plugin part. i suggest you install myunity
<helpanoob> need help what should i use to make a full back up of apps and sources list i have as of now
<MonkeyDust> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dirtybirdnj> Hello... I just got Ubunut installed on a machine to use for local LAMP development
<dirtybirdnj> internet worked fine out of the box, but suddenly stopped working
<dirtybirdnj> it appears the machine is using the same IP as one of our printers
<DX099> Captain_Proton, It didn't work... apt is still complaining about bad packages being in some mode that's preventing me to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dirtybirdnj> and the "edit connections" panel won't let me manually set an IP address
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: nope, there is no such option
<SaRSAeOL> dirtybirdnj: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces to set a new static ip
<blue112> I've installed ubuntu successfully, but now on boot, I just have a blinking cursor on black screen... What can I do ?
<jrib> DX099: have you pastebinn full and complete apt output (and your commands) somewhere?
<dirtybirdnj> SaRSAeOL: I opened the file with vi... there are two lines "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<SaRSAeOL> dirtybirdnj: you will have to add config lines for your interface… most likely eth0 or eth1
<encrypt> hi everybody
<encrypt> have an issue with wireless, can anybody pls provide a CLI command to connect to a network with iwconfig??
<SaRSAeOL> dirtybirdnj: http://pastebin.com/QBXuQfv4
<MonkeyDust> dirtybirdnj  add something similar to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/886616/
<dirtybirdnj> thank you very much guys
<SaRSAeOL> MonkeyDust: :
<SaRSAeOL> )
<SaRSAeOL> :)
<MonkeyDust> SaRSAeOL  was faster :)
<davividal> I've used Remote Desktop Viewer to work on a windows server. Now, my client is complaining about my bill. Is there some log which says how many hours I spent logged in some session?
<dirtybirdnj> Do I need to remove those two lines that are there already? the ones about  lo?
<MonkeyDust> dirtybirdnj  no
<dirtybirdnj> awesome thank you very much
<encrypt> hi, nm-applet is not working and am trying to connect to a WEP network with iwconfig, can anybody help pls
<iceroot> encrypt: imo its a common bug on 12.04
<locsmif> I just ran fsck.ext4 on my external hdd from LiveCD. I checked for bad blocks. It goes to 100% without error and then says: /dev/sdf1: Updating bad block inode.
<locsmif> What does this imply?
<encrypt> iceroot: yeeaah but how can i get it back?? only have wireless connection and without the applet i cannot run any upgrades
<locsmif> Do I have bad blocks or not?
<blue112> I've installed ubuntu successfully, but now on boot, I just have a blinking cursor on black screen... What can I do ?
<encrypt> iceroot: left in the middle of nowhere between 11.10 and 12.04
<UrB> blue112: press CTRL+ALT+F1, login and try to see if relevant logs hold any clues
<blue112> UrB, it happens before grub I think, then I don't have either ctrl alt F1 or sysreqkeys
<UrB> oh
<UrB> then it's out of my league - good luck :)
<dirtybirdnj> ok so I edited my /etc/network/interfaces file, but when I do ifconfig | grep inet I am still seeing the old ip address
<encrypt> iceroot: pls, what d u mean by 'imo'?
<Mkaysi> imo = in my opinion
<encrypt> ok
<MonkeyDust> dirtybirdnj  restart the network or your pc
<zykotic10> dirtybirdnj: ifdown then ifup the interface
<blue112> any other help ? I'm kinda stuck :/
<MonkeyDust> dirtybirdnj  try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dirtybirdnj> I just gave the box  restart, I will try that if the restart didn't do the trick
<dirtybirdnj> I am just happy this ip conflict didn't mess up the ability of users to print
<Mike9863> Does anyone know if it's possible to have Mac like scrollbars, as in ones that do not not show unless you are scrolling and when they do show, it's just a dark and slightly transparent rounded rectangular bar?
<DX099> jrib, I fought to do it with w3m, since no browser is reachable at the moment, it was quite a struggle from a terminal. However, as I explained earlier, it's in french "www.paste2.org/1942509"
<l2osati> Is there a way to get information on a package via the terminal before downloading it with apt-get? Like a short description of the package?
<MonkeyDust> l2osati  apt-cache policy or apt-cache show
<waxstone> blue112, hold shift while booting
<blue112> waxstone, I've tried, it doesn't do anything
<jrib> DX099: that link 404s here.  Prefix your command with LANGUAGE=C LANG=C to deal with the french issue
<l2osati> MonkeyDust: Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for!
<waxstone> blue112, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<blue112> waxstone, 11.10
<blue112> 64 bits
<wolfmitch|work> For some reason, after using dd to setup chrome OS on a USB drive, the USB won't mount anymore, only the swap partition on it.
<webnet> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<wolfmitch|work> On Ubuntu 11.10
<balaji_> My 10.4 was not booting after tinkering much, found that there was lesser space in / removed some files and now booting. Please guide how to remove log files - where to find them etc.
<waxstone> blue112, try shift again, press multiple times. in some instances esc will work but it is definitely shift
<blue112> Mkay waxstone I'm trying
<blue112> waxstone, spamming shift does nothing
<waxstone> blue112, are you press the left shift or the right?
<blue112> left
<blue112> spamming esc does just a slight buzz in my computer, but nothing on screen.
<waxstone> boot to live cd then
<lahwran> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<blue112> Okay
<HorizonXP> hi, i'm running into this bug:
<HorizonXP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/875440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875440 in cyrus-sasl2 (Ubuntu) "Cannot authenticate with saslauthd and mysql" [High,Confirmed]
<HorizonXP> and I tried what was suggested in this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/875440/comments/34
<HorizonXP> but I'm still encountering the error....
<HorizonXP> any ideas?
<DX099> jrib, still in french...
<jrib> DX099: if you pastebin your command and output I can tell you what to do
<blue112> waxstone, I have to boot with nomodeset for the livecd to work, maybe it's related
<DX099> jrib, my bad, misstroke
<blue112> waxstone, ok, I'm in there.
<K350> Could anyone recommend a good - text based - senet client?
<waxstone> blue112, it is, but you cant reach grub menu thats the problem now
<blue112> Yeah
<blue112> waxstone, live cd booted, anyway.
<wolfmitch|work> waxstone: Did you try holding shift on startup?
<waxstone>    edit /etc/default/grub
<blue112> waxstone, of my installed partition or of the livecd ?
<waxstone> wolfmitch|work, he tried holding shift
<waxstone> blue112, the partition
<blue112> waxstone, ok, I'm in the file
<HorizonXP> help guys?
<HorizonXP> any ideas on how I can fix sasl and postfix?
<waxstone> blue112, set GRUB_COMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<blue112> I've already done thatr
<blue112> -r
<waxstone> blue112, when?
<blue112> Few minutes ago before asking on this channel.
<waxstone> blue112, anything there besides nomodeset?
<blue112> waxstone, quiet splash
<waxstone> blue112, so presently it is "quiet splash nomodeset"?
<ksbalaji> This gimpswap is eating away my wee-little HDD. How to limit this please?
<blue112> waxstone, yeah.
<waxstone> blue112, try "nomodeset"
<blue112> ok
<blue112> anything else ?
<waxstone> save reboot
<blue112> shouldn't I update-grub or something ?
<gemb> what is the best jabber/xmpp client for terminal?
<line47> hey everyone! I've just started developing a search engine. Can anybody suggest the most suitable language(s) for speed and performance.
<waxstone> blue112, test one thing at a time
<blue112> line47, C
<blue112> waxstone, will my /etc/default/grub will be applied if I don't update the /boot/grub/grub.cfg with update-grub :/ ?
<waxstone> blue112, true!! =P
<lewowpard> hewow room
<mcb_> Line47: I also vote for C
<DX099> hmm how do i view current url with w3m ?
<Pici> DX099: U shoudl bring up the equivilant of the address bar.
<blue112> Ok, I'll try again
<DX099> thanks
<bobby> по Русски тут гворят?
<Pici> !ru | bobby
<ubottu> bobby: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bobby> join #ubuntu-ru
<DX099> jrib, http://paste2.org/p/1942522
<blue112> waxstone, doesn't change a thing, even with spamming Shift
<somedude> can i ask question about lubuntu or is there another channel for that
<waxstone> blue112, ok, im out of ideas
<blue112> so do I :(
<genii-around> somedude: They do have their own channel
<Jonta> Troubleshooting for completely black prints from a PDF? I think it's the file that's the problem. The printer does a testpage OK, and got the same result in Mac OS X.
<MadsRC> Ain't this just plain annoying... I've finally assenbled an old pc into a server, got the cooling working and made a boot cd from Ubuntu Server, located a power plug and an old PS2 keyboard... 2 hours of work and the result is: I can't find my damn VGA cable... So no way for me to install it... and all shops are closed :S
<jrib> DX099: and your input?
<locsmif> Jonta: hmmm
<DX099> jrib, sorry : "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (--reinstall)"
<DX099> same output anyway
<locsmif> Jonta: try to covert to ghostscript and then print
<jrib> DX099: and some background about the situation (I probably missed it earlier)?
<Jonta> locsmif: Thanks. Trying…
<magma> how can I create a custom launcher for an sh script?
<zykotic10> magma: using "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/script" might work
<pfifo> magma, yes, make sure your script is +x and begins with #!/bin/bash
<DX099> jrib, clean 11.10 install, gnome-shell installed from gnome3team ppa, never worked. So uninstalled it, but some packages would seem to be remaining from ppa. So I'm trying to remove them. But it seems even after having removed almost everything on the system, those packages are still there...
<blue112> I've installed ubuntu successfully, but now on boot, I just have a blinking cursor on black screen... Spamming shift doesn't show anything. Any help ?
<jrib> DX099: I'm not familiar with that ppa's structure.  But did you use ppa-purge?
<MadsRC> blue112 anything happen if you do alt+f1?
<blue112> MadsRC, nothing. Sysreqkeys aren't working either
<DX099> jrib, didn't knew of that. I only removed ppa from sources list
<starter> Hi, I have beaglebone and I would like to have ubuntu running on it. Can someone tell me what image I should upload to the SD card on beaglebone?
<MadsRC> That's wierd blue112 :S Can't help there :(
<genii-around> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<jrib> DX099: pastebin: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop chebox-gtk libgail-common
<DX099> jrib, ut at least, that seems to install flawlessly (ppa-puge package that is)
<morthland> howdy
<morthland> I have a question
<starter> what is the difference between omap3 and omap4?
<morthland> I need to install software centre to 10.10 and cannot figure it out. I have installed a distribution that has not included it.
<jrib> DX099: yes, looking at the ppa my guess is that you now have later versions of packages that don't exist in the official repositories so your dependencies for packages in the default repositories can't be satisfied.  ppa-purge should attempt to downgrade these packages that are still installed from the ppa
<jrib> morthland: what distribution?  This channel is for ubuntu support
<morthland> sorry,
<morthland> it is ubuntu
<morthland> 10.10
<DX099> jrib, ok, i'm giving you the output and the I'll try ppa-purge
<morthland> but it is the koha-live cd
<jrib> morthland: ubuntu includes software center though.
<morthland> it is stripped down
<DX099> jrib, http://paste2.org/p/1942537
<starter> what is the difference between the distribution and ubuntu?
<jrib> morthland: then you should seek support in their irc channel/forums as we aren't familiar with it
<morthland> it is really only applicable here,
<morthland> it is still functional as ubuntu
<morthland> for example,
<morthland> I got this by: "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<morthland> what is software center
<jrib> morthland: no, it's not.  We can't support unofficial derivatives here.  You will get better support in the channel for your distribution
<morthland> what is software centre's name?
<Nach0z> morthland: the name? you mean the name of the package manager or the actual command-line command to bring it up?
<matthew85> I am able to see my Oneiric shares from Win7, but I am not able to see my Win7 shares from Oneiric. Can someone help me figure this out?
<morthland> the command line command
<morthland> the package name
<morthland> so i can
<morthland> "sudo apt-get install ubuntusoftwarecentre" for example
<Nach0z> morthland: ahhhh
<jrib> morthland: in ubuntu the name of both the package and binary is software-center
<Nach0z> software-center
<DX099> jrib, do I have to do something special before using ppa-purge ? "Warning: Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team ppa"
<Nach0z> yeah what jrib said XD
<pfifo> !info synaptic maverick | morthland
<ubottu> morthland: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.63.1ubuntu14 (maverick), package size 829 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<jrib> DX099: you probably need to re-add the ppa to your sources.list.  I've never used the program myself
<morthland> ok
<morthland> fantastic
<morthland> thankyou
<morthland> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<morthland>  software-center : Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0 but it is not installable
<morthland>                    Depends: python-aptdaemon (>= 0.40) but 0.31+bzr506-0ubuntu6.1 is to be installed
<morthland>                    Depends: gir1.2-gmenu-3.0 (>= 3.1.5) but it is not installable
<morthland>                    Depends: aptdaemon (>= 0.40) but 0.31+bzr506-0ubuntu6.1 is to be installed
<FloodBot1> morthland: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morthland>                    Depends: oneconf (>= 0.2.6) but it is not going to be installed
<nick> hey
<pfifo> morthland, install ubuntu and it will work
<nick> anyboy there??
<morthland> I see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/886689/
<Guest63481> reply guys
<Guest63481> i need some help!
<epaphus1> How could i install chrome in ubuntu?
<Guest63481> type chrome directly in google
<pfifo> epaphus1, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Jonta> locsmif: Further hints? Can't seem to find a way to convert to ghostprint
<Guest63481> youll be provided with the link
<epaphus1> pfifo, thanks
<DX099> jrib, I just re-added it and apt-get update but ppa-purge still don't find package list
<Guest63481> anytime
<starter> I want ubuntu run on my beaglebone. It has AM3359 processor. what SD image do I need to download?
<robertius> Hi there, I'm a relative Linux novice so please excuse both my brevity and apparent ineptitude. I normally dual boot win7 and ubuntu 11.10. Normally because it's my uncle's pc it boots windows first. Since I did an apt-get update & upgrade today something has happened to grub and now it wont let me make win7 the default.
<robertius> While I realise that's kinda kewl from a linux perspective it's not for my uncle. so has anyone else experienced this and can anyone tell me how to sort out grub?
<DX099> jrib, ah I got it working, bad command syntax, ><
<epaphus1> Does silverlight function with google chrome in ubuntu?
<robertius> I've tried startup-manager the gui tool that apparently sorts the grub menu out for you. It seems to think it's got win 7 selected as default boot but it's not working
<robertius> I've also tried boot-repair.
<pfifo> robertius, that behavior can be changed by modifying the line "GRUB_DEFAULT" in /etc/default/grub and then running `sudo update-grub`
<DX099> marwan008, thx, I'll reverse engineer it later
<bad_pitt>  Hi, does anyone have any experience with setting up a LUKS encrypted system using a usb keyfile at boot??
<robertius> pfifo, thanks I'll give it a go. and report back to you with thanks if it works :)
<DX099> marwan008, vnc ? meterpreter ? remote shell ?
<pfifo> !anyone | bad_pitt
<ubottu> bad_pitt: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<robertius> pfifo, ah right I see it in there. but I don't know what I should change it to.
<robertius> It's currently reading GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<robertius> is that menu entry 6? or partition /dev/sda6 or something?
<pfifo> robertius, youll have to boot to grub and count the entries, the top line is 0
<robertius> ah so it's like a zero-indexed array in a programming language.
<robertius> right thankys.. let's give this a go.
<pfifo> robertius, yes, if windows it the top entry change it to 0, if its the bottome enyrt count how many there are and subtract 1
<robertius> This appears to be at odds to what's actually happenning though. In the grub boot menu on startup the first entry is ubuntu... and windows 7 is about 6th or 7th down the list so it seems the file is reflecting what SHOULD be happening but not in effect what IS happening. This is most disturbing.
<matthew85> when ever I try to access my win 7 shares from oneiric I get the error "unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server"
<matthew85> but I can see my ubuntu shares from windows just fine
<bad_pitt> pfifo: do you?
<zykotic10> robertius: have you run "sudo update-grub" since making the change?
<pfifo> robertius, the run `sudo update-grub` it appears that it just needs updated
<robertius> zykotic10, yes and here's the result
<pfifo> bad_pitt, I am an expert with LUKS
<robertius> Generating grub.cfg ...
<robertius> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-16-generic
<robertius> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic
<robertius> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<robertius> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<FloodBot1> robertius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darrenlooby> hello there - I want to create a user on my system, that has next to no priv. I would like it to log in, have access to only its own folder - and then pull git repos
<darrenlooby> Any tips?
<robertius> dang flood protection :) lOL
<robertius> pfifo, right I'll give that a go and reboot. fingers crossed. zykotic10 thanks also
<metaph> robertius: if you have too menu entries in grub, try to delete old kernel, as it gets stored in the configuration file and you can actually boot your system with that old kernel
<webnet> robertius, use pastebin.com
<pfifo> zykotic10, i though it was usually zykotic9
<webnet> pfifo, ur right!
<robertius> webnet, yeah I know to use those sites but I didn't think it would count 7 short lines as a flood LOL
<gandhijee_> hey is there away to print to my network printer from the shell?
<robertius> metaph thanks for the heads-up.
<webnet> robertius, yeah thats weird. my chans are 10 or more
<metaph> np
<webnet> thats how i set my bots
<robertius> I suppose with such a high volume channel such as this and with the amount of asinine chatter they have to have stricter rules imposed on the flood criteria.
<Galicja> hello!
<metaph> how can i get my nm-applet back?? its badly dead and cannot connect to wireless networks!
<pfifo> robertius, its pastes over 3 lines as the rule of thumb on most of freenode
<Jonta> metaph: Run nm-applet
<Jonta> Via terminal
<robertius> pfifo, noted
<metaph> Jonta: tried several times, but throws endless lines of some px deprecated
<robertius> right I'm procrastinating here and I cannot hold off any longer I must reboot this abomination...
<Jonta> metaph: "px"?
<robertius> in order to assess the fruits of my labour.
<robertius> fare thee well comrades, brothers in arms.
<Galicja> Just manually compiled and installed the latest Linux Kernel from source. ;)    uname -a:   Linux Karpaty 3.3.0-rc7-git-0c4d067-EJM-CUSTOM #1 Fri Mar 16 14:07:54 CET 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<metaph> Jonta: cant remember exactly but there was something deprecated for sure :p
<Jonta> metaph: Bring it back, then google.
<oCean> Jonta: don't send others to google please
<metaph> Jonta: im not on that partition right now, thats the problem. without the applet cannot connect to the internet, cannot look for any workaround!
<Jonta> oCean: Must've been a while ago since I've read the guidelines. Will do.
<chucky_luciano> hello...  i am using ubuntu 10.04 and am having a major problem...  i started up my computer and gnome was not available in the list of sessions at the bottem, only xterm and xbmc...  i need to know how to get the gnome option back.   the i had to select xterm and then o it let me open nautilus from the xterm window and i browserd to chromium and thats how i am in this channel now.  can someone please help me?  it would be muc
<Jonta> chucky_luciano: Tried installing GNOME?
<metaph> Jonat: is there a way to run nm-applet in debug mode_
<chucky_luciano> Jonta:  like apt-get install gnome?
<Jonta> chucky_luciano: Mm
<Jonta> metaph: Don't know. Hang on…
<machiolate> how would I run a .cso in ubuntu ?
<Jonta> metaph: Doesn't look like it from a quick search.
<metaph> Jonta: it doesnt
<chucky_luciano> Jonta: i would need to open another terminal window first as this one is being used for chromium and nautilus...  do you know where i need to browse to in nautilus to open a terminal"?
<chucky_luciano> nvm i found gnome terminal
<dbugger> Hi guys. Is there any good tool to check the free space of all my partitions? Sort of what you get when you open "My PC" in windows
<haz3lnut> dbugger: df
<zykotic10> dbugger: "df -h" in terminal is one option
<Jonta> dbugger: Graphical: filelight
<chucky_luciano> Jonta: what i dont get is that i had gnome the last time i was on my computer, and this time it is gone...  also, i just tried 'sudo apt-get install gnome' and it said The following packages have unmet dependencies:   gnome: Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<chucky_luciano> maybe i can try synaptic
<dbugger> wow, filelight is 175MB o_O
<Jonta> chucky_luciano: I'd try meeting the dependencies (:
<bandroidx> hi, how can i programmatically set a password for a user in ubuntu
<haz3lnut> dbugger: disk usage analyzer
<haz3lnut> dbugger: already installed
<bandroidx> i am trying usermod -p 'dfsdfsd!!\\' username
<bandroidx> but usermod -p says it needs a crypt password
<bandroidx> and passwd for ubuntu doesnt support --stdin flag :(
<chucky_luciano> Jonta: could you tell me how to meet the dependencies?
<dbugger> haz3lnut, the problem is it doesnt categorize in partitions
<Jonta> (afaik, "Disk Usage Analyzer" is the same as filelight)
<MrJW> Help! My Ubuntu 10.10 audio is scratchy. I use a SoundBlaster ZS Audigy 2, Logitech Mx530 5.1 surround sound and PulseAudio I believe. I'm not a Linux guru but I've been using it off and on for the past 16 years
<Jonta> chucky_luciano: Somehow install swfdec-mozilla ?
<haz3lnut> dbugger: df  or df -h
<starter> what ubuntu image is suitable for beaglebone?
<haz3lnut> dbugger: disk-utility will tell you one by one
<chucky_luciano> thanks junta
<bhb192> what is the appropriate channel for discussions about precise?
<chucky_luciano> i think it is going to work now
<starter> please someone helps me
<oCean> bhb192: #ubuntu+1
<bhb192> thanks
<chucky_luciano> i am uin synaptic and i just installed swfdec-mozilla and now i am going to try gnome again
<locsmif> starter: what is beaglebone if I may ask?
<chucky_luciano> i just dont uderstand how gnome disappeared on me like that
<here4thegear> in /etc/hosts is there a way to set it so that www.domain.com goes to 127.0.0.1 except for if through a particular port?
<dbugger> another question. When I made my system. I think I assigned way to much disk space to "/" and "/home/" is there a way to redistribute the disk space?
<here4thegear> or, even only through a particular port. I want my web browser to point to 127.0.0.1 but I want my ssh and scp to point to the actual external domain
<miguel_> testing irssi
<locsmif> dbugger: boot with gparted
<locsmif> miguel_: you're online
<jn__> when i use time in bash i get by default 3 output:  real, user and sys ....so if i want the overall time for the script do i plus those 3 numbers?
<Jonta> locsmif: Hints on converting PDF to ghostscript?
<dbugger> locsmif, I dont know what that means
<miguel_> i'm on the internet...sweet : )
<Jonta> dbugger: gparted on a storage medium like a CD, boot from that
<TorbenBeta> What is are the options to use with shutdown to have the same effect as suspend?
<Jonta> (pretend it's a GNU/Linux-distro)
<drecute> hi all
<Jonta> TorbenBeta: You mean alternatives to suspend?
<Jonta> drecute: Hi
<dbugger> Jonta, I didnt even know that was doable. I can make a boot CD with gparted?
<TorbenBeta> Hi.
<Jonta> dbugger: Mm, iirc
<drecute> firefox keeps invalidating ssl certificates
<beta0x64> where is an appropriate channel to tell about new ubuntu software?
<drecute> how do I fix this?
<locsmif> Jonta: gs reads pdf
<oCean> beta0x64: #ubuntu-offtopic is the general discussion/chat channel
<locsmif> dbugger: google it
<Jonta> locsmif: And then… I can save it as gs?
<oCean> locsmif: don't send others to google please
<locsmif> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<locsmif> oCean: are you serious?
<goddard> why aren't we using OpenOffice any more?
<Jonta> locsmif: I think it's a bot
<oCean> locsmif: yes. The link you post is fine, but don't tell others to "google it"
<oCean> Jonta: nope
<Jonta> goddard: Read about libreoffice on wikipedia
<Jonta> ^^
<zykotic10> goddard: Oracle...
<goddard> DuckDuckGo it
<goddard> oh did they change the license?
<oCean> goddard: not laughing
<locsmif> oCean: in terms of moderation, I've never been in a more uptight channel, and I've seen a lot. But, consider me "corrected" then.
<Jonta> goddard: No
<drecute> how do I prevent firefox from invaliding website ssl certificates?
<goddard> did they limit users write access or something?
<chucky_luciano> Jonta: i think i know why this happenned...  i removed evolution
<here4thegear> when are they going to develop duckduckgo+
<chucky_luciano> also...  there is this catch22 when i am trying to install gnome, but i think gnome-session is the one that will fix it...
<chucky_luciano> **fingers crossed**
<new_ubuntu> i need a very expert becouse i has installed ubuntu in a hd disk whit win 7 but i have problem whit grub
<oCean> here4thegear: how is that #ubuntu related?
<Jonta> (As already stated, I haven't read the channel rules lately, but I'd think e.g. "google gparted" would be allowed)
<goddard> duckduckgo works for me
<Jonta> chucky_luciano: Hm, shouldn't have that effect afaik
<Jonta> chucky_luciano: Might depend on how you removed it though.
<here4thegear> how is asking if something is ubuntu related ubuntu related?
<locsmif> Jonta: let alone Freenode guidelines
<waheed> tpl2000   here?
<goddard> haha
<locsmif> Jonta: which the moderators here haven't read, obviously
<Jonta> locsmif: Don't think they'd prevent us from saying that
<locsmif> bbl
<Jonta> :/
<drecute> Is there a workaround to prevent firefox from notifying me about ssl certificates?
<Jonta> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<goddard> drecute: about:config probably
<oCean> locsmif: if you wish to discuss our guidelines, please /join #ubuntu-ops
<here4thegear> in /etc/hosts is there a way to point somedomain.com to 127.0.0.1 but only for port 80?
<xsl> hello all does ubuntu have a PPA for the new vmware xorg drivers?
<pfifo> here4thegear, no, not for a single port
<drecute> goddard: thanks
<goddard> yep
<drecute> goddard: do you know the exact parameter?
<pfifo> here4thegear, im sure iptables could route just 1 port somewhere else though. however I have no idea how
<here4thegear> pfifo: thank you... I will look into it :-)
<xsl> is there a PPA for this xf86-video-vmware-12.0.0.tar.bz2 <- '
<goddard> drecute: no sorry but maybe the search will help
<goddard> drecute: that always annoyed me as well but i never bothered to change it since i dont run into it often
<chucky_luciano> hey thanks for the help!!
<chucky_luciano> its all good now
<chucky_luciano> one thing i really dont get though, is that i had to install the package gnome-session and then everything is fixed...  but i dont have the package 'gnome'
<chucky_luciano> is that what everyone else has?  gnome-session and not actually gnome?
<limescout> hey, I want to upgrade from Linux mint 9 to the latest version of Ubuntu.  I have my /home folder in a different partition.  Would it be safe to just unmount my /home, and mount it into 11.10?
<starter_> is there any image that works fine with beaglebone??
<MonkeyDust> limescout: it's what i did, too
<starter_> is there any ubuntu image that works fine with beaglebone??
<snup> I invite all of the canal ] #vulnerabilitylab channel is Groups vuln-lab.com, researcher's legal team, site temporarily disabled
<Jonta> starter_: Since you still haven't gotten an answer, I suggest you try one. You said it had an AMD-CPU?
<limescout> MonkeyDust: any problems I should watch out for?  Or can i just go ahead and install ubuntu over Mint?
<MonkeyDust> limescout: i installed ubuntu 11.10 without touching /home -- in the installer, choose 'format /'
<limescout> great, thanks.  I'll give it a shot.
<starter_> Jonta: Thank you for answering me, it has AM3359 CPU, Texas instrument.
<MonkeyDust> !info beaglebone
<ubottu> Package beaglebone does not exist in oneiric
<starter_> so I can not run ubuntu on beaglebone, is that right?
<MonkeyDust> what's beaglebone?
<starter_> TI's embedded board
<zykotic10> MonkeyDust: hardware
<MonkeyDust> ok
<starter_> one of their boards
<awsation> MonkeyDust: the beagleboard successor
<Jonta> starter_: Hm, if you think it's not up for heavy lifting, I'd recommend something lighter than GNOME. Some like xfce or lxde, I like awesome wm.
<Praxi> 20 pages later, I still don't know how to run glmatrix on gnome-screensaver.  yes I can run it on xscreensaver, but xscreensaver is ugly
<charred> Hello, would appreciate some assistance, I am running an eee-pc laptop and just updated ubuntu 11.10, and now my mouse does not work (trackpad and clicks)
<charred> I believe it updated the linux kernel etc, but I don't have a mouse to plug in and browsing for help is a little difficult
<pfifo> charred, cant6 you just boot to the old kernel?
<ActionParsnip> charred: does the system have a make/model?
<charred> ActionParsnip, Asus eeepc R 105
<charred> pfifo, how do I do that?
<pfifo> charred, it should be an entry in the grub menu
<goddard> Do the kernel developers every at some point say ok we are only going to support new hardware and dumb the old from new kernels?
<charred> I don't have a grub menu, it just boots ubuntu
<gerby> ciso
<gerby> ciao
<goddard> charred: never heard of that
<charred> It's the only OS I have on this laptop
<ActionParsnip> Charred: if you run: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse      is it ok?
<charred> ActionParsnip, will try that now
<charred> ActionParsnip, nope, the cursor disappeared then came back again
<charred> Still does not move
<ActionParsnip> Charred: try Fn+F3
<charred> ActionParsnip, tried already
<ActionParsnip> Gah
<charred> Doesn't work, but fn+f2 does turn wireless on/off
<ActionParsnip> Charred: any bugs reported?
<charred> ActionParsnip, not sure, can't navigate the web too easily
<ActionParsnip> Charred: hold shift at boot and use the old kernel
<charred> I mean I can terminal most things, but I only want the laptop for web and vim, now it's just vim :(
<locsmif> How do I stop/disable any sort of power management by Ubuntu?
<charred> ActionParsnip, will try that now, appreciate the help
<ActionParsnip> Np :-)
<zykotic10> goddard: no, the kernel team doesn't drop support for old hardware (usually).  Nvidia/ATI like to do that though ;)
<L3top> no joke
<nmvictor> Why is the package linux-image-generic-3.0.0.16 being held back during upgrade? Im stuck on linux-image-generic-3.0.0.15 despite the availability of linux..3.0.0.16.I'm using 11.10
<pfifo> nmvictor, because you installed the kernel from the meta package
<charred> ActionParsnip, that worked
<charred> Thanks!
<charred> Will google how to remove old kernel
<ActionParsnip> Charred: great. Now get the bug reported :-)
<charred> Doing that now, appreciate your help
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, its not a bug
<charred> pfifo, no?
<ActionParsnip> Pfifo: how so?
<pfifo> charred, you need to update your touchpad module to match the newer kernel version.
<pakivan> second disk disappears regularly, unmounted, why so?
<ActionParsnip> Charred: did you build your own touchpad driver or are you using the one that is in the OS?
<charred> I see, but would it not be a bug that it doesn't do that automatically when it updates automatically and I just click install
<charred> Just the one in the OS
<charred> I didn't touch a thing
<nmvictor> pfifo: wow!, so how do i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Then its a bug as the default drivers work in one kernel and not the other
<pfifo> charred, try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-synaptics` while your running the new kernel and you may also need `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-mouse`
<goddard> zykotic10: so technically the kernel could become HUGE?
<ActionParsnip> pakivan: when it unmounts, run: dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<charred> pfifo, I will try that, but I
<zykotic10> goddard: it's certainly getting bigger as time goes on - it used to fit on a floppy disk ;) not so much anymore
<jackyyll> hi guys, i've got my network set up as a static IP but every so often (2 hours i think?) it's dropping that IP and using a DHCP address.. what could be causing this.. :S
<charred> m sure I am not the only one using this laptop that will have the same problem when someone else updates their os
<pfifo> nmvictor, 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic && sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-3.0.0.15 linux-image-generic-3.0.0.16`
<charred> So i'll report it anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> jackyyll: which network technology are you using? How did you define the IP
<nmvictor> !sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic && sudo apt-get install  linux-image-generic-3.0.0.15 linux-image-generic-3.0.0.16
<ubottu> nmvictor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ravaro> guys
<jackyyll> ActionParsnip: it's an onboard NIC, and one second i will find my paste from earlier of my interfaces file
<Ravaro> is ubuntu faster than windows
<Mongoose> sure is
<jackyyll> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/private/5ux2gzyzrttxxcxkok8ow
<Ravaro> great
<Ravaro> now i can prove someone wrong
<Ravaro> ok
<Ravaro> so currently
<Ravaro> i'm downloading ubuntu
<Ravaro> and
<FloodBot1> Ravaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ravaro> why is it 652 MB
<pfifo> !enter | Ravaro
<ubottu> Ravaro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ravaro> mass ping
<Ravaro> but, why is the download 652 MB
<pfifo> Ravaro, your downloading a CD image
<Lu40667> :P
<ActionParsnip> jackyyll: ok looks fine. Do you have a gui network tool installed as well?
<Lu40667> HAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHH
<Lu40667> :P
<Ravaro> pfifo: the usual cd images i download are ~200 MB
<pfifo> Ravaro, not if its an ubuntu livecd
<ActionParsnip> Ravaro: that's the standard size for ubuntu ISO files since forever
<Ravaro> ok well
<Ravaro> ubuntu has to go on a diet
<ActionParsnip> Ravaro: there is the
<Ravaro> i only have 320 MB downloaded
<ActionParsnip> Mini iso which is 12mb
<pfifo> Ravaro, debian live cds are ~1400
<nmvictor> pfifo: Thanks
<Ravaro> pfifo: i don't use debian
<jackyyll> ActionParsnip: no, it's a server installation
<pakivan> ActionParsnip, it repeats [ 3429.999979] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<pakivan> [ 3429.999996] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<pakivan> , what does it mean?
<charred> How big is a windows or mac image?
<ActionParsnip> Ravaro: mini iso uses the web to install
<L3top> it has a problem with a floppy drive?
<zykotic10> pakivan: fd0 is floppy, do you have one?  probably doesn't mean anything
<Ravaro> actionparsnip: it also doesn't like my pc
<pfifo> charred, my OEM windows 7 is 2.2GB
<ActionParsnip> pakivan: ok, see what that means
<Ravaro> so i'm downloading the entire thing
<Ravaro> and going to burn it to a cd
<charred> pfifo, thanks :)
<L3top> pakivan: if you do not have a floppy drive, you should probably disable it in bios
<ActionParsnip> Ravaro: remember to MD5 test and burn slowly
<Ravaro> actionparsnip: i know that works, but wubi (what you're refering to) doesn't
<dwatkins> Ravaro: I'm curious, what are you planning on comparing in Ubuntu versus Windows?
<Ravaro> programming
<matthew85> can someone help me figure out why i can't view windows shares from ubuntu but i can view ubuntu shares from windows
<L3top> .
<Ravaro> i heard ubuntu does a better job, and i get distracted too easily, and ubuntu can't run anything
<Ravaro> so
<pakivan> My problem is this: I installed Xubuntu and my second disk was auto mounted. When I rebooted I don't see it anymore....
<ActionParsnip> Ravaro: with wubi you don't even need to burn cd. Just mount the file
<Ravaro> actionparsnip: wubi does not work on a toshiba
<brianp1992> dose any one know of an ultra light weight web browser?
<Ravaro> jes
<Ravaro> it's called "ms paint"
<zykotic10> brianp1992: how light?  uzbl, links2, elinks...
<ratcheer> brianp1992: Is Midori light enough?
<GRMrGecko> Searching for this is not simple, so let me ask here. I need to sftp a file using terminal without user interaction meaning I have a automated script. The password contains an @ symbol which means I cannot use user:pass@server unless there is a way to allow the @.
<Ravaro> also i have a general question. is this like, the most popular irc channel or something
<brianp1992> not shure lol, but chrome maxxes out my cpu
<pfifo> GRMrGecko, urlencode the url
<zykotic10> brianp1992: i'm guessing flash not chrome myself
<ActionParsnip> Brianp: arora
<GRMrGecko> pfifo: Your saying to do user:Pass%40@host?
<brianp1992> yes its mostly the flash :/
<zykotic10> GRMrGecko: use keys instead
<ActionParsnip> Ravaro: probably
<charred> pfifo, will try your suggestions now and will report back if they work or not
<GRMrGecko> zykotic10: I do not control the other endpoint.
<pfifo> GRMrGecko, yes, if that doesnt work try to escape it with a \
<zykotic10> GRMrGecko: i see.  well, good luck.
<Jordan_U> Ravaro: To be clear, the minimal iso is not related to Wubi in any way.
<zykotic10> brianp1992: flash will cause high cpu regardless of browser
<brianp1992> zykotic10 is there i can do so the flashplayer wont max out my cpu?
<pakivan> My problem is this: I installed Xubuntu and my second disk was auto mounted. When I rebooted I don't see it anymore.... How do I solve this
<ActionParsnip> brianp1992: could try lightspark or gnash instead. If you use YouTube a lot try using minitube and you can watch vids without flash :-)
<zykotic10> brianp1992: ya, don't use flash ;)
<zykotic10> brianp1992: I've never tried lighspark, but gnash will give high CPU as well.
<brianp1992> what is gnash
<zykotic10> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10~git20110618-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 193 kB, installed size 612 kB
<L3top> I noticed that if you enter youtube lately with no flash at all it wants to try you out on html5
<brianp1992> what is lightspark?
<pfifo> zykotic10, how can I watch youtube videos without using flash?
<L3top> a flash alternative
<ActionParsnip> brianp1992: open source alterative to adobe flash
<ActionParsnip> brianp1992: both are
<matthew85> can someone help me figure out why i can't view windows shares from ubuntu but i can view ubuntu shares from windows
<shaun_> lightspark crashes on most flash files for me... gnash might use alot of cpu, but supports alot as well
<brianp1992> are the lighter on my resores?
<ActionParsnip> Pfifo: minitube allows YouTube sans flaah
<ActionParsnip> brianp1992: try is all i can say. Get minitube for sure
 * P1rate salutes
<brianp1992> well its not youtube
<MonkeyDust> pfifo: this may be useful http://www.youtube.com/html5
<L3top> brianp1992: the question has been answered a few times. I am not sure what more you are asking.
<shaun_> or... install xbmc and download it's youtube plugin... pretty sure it's not using any flash
<L3top> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10~git20110618-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 193 kB, installed size 612 kB
<L3top> 1info lightspark
<L3top> !info lightspark
<ActionParsnip> Xbmc isn't exactly light
<ubottu> lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 864 kB
<MonkeyDust> brianp1992: try midori
<brianp1992> so...  apt-get install lightspark?
<L3top> yes sir :)
<shaun_> true.
<ActionParsnip> brianp1992: prefixed with sudo..yes
<brianp1992> okay ill give it a try
<ActionParsnip> You'll need to uninstall the other flash plugins first
<charred> pfifo, just so you know those commands you gave me did not work, still have the mouse problem on the new kernel
<charred> Report the bug
<charred> Reporting***
<brianp1992> E: Couldn't find package lightspark
<zykotic10> brianp1992: FYI propritary flash is probably gonna work the best...
<brianp1992> repo?
<pfifo> charred, did you reboot afterwards?
<zykotic10> brianp1992: what version of ubuntu are you running?  "lsb_release -sc" if you aren't sure.
<ActionParsnip> brianp1992: enable the universe repo
<charred> pfifo, no
<P1rate> charred: sudo shutdown -r now and see what happens :)
<charred> okay... brb again
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, minitube doesnt work for anything but youtube though
<brianp1992> lucid
<zykotic10> !info lightspark lucid
<ubottu> Package lightspark does not exist in lucid
<MonkeyDust> pfifo: i think vlc reads any streaming media
<ActionParsnip> Pfifo: sure but if you are YouTubing its handy
<kiro> test
<pfifo> MonkeyDust, however, very few flash video sites publish urls
<kiro> 2
<charred> nope, still no mouse
<charred> times like these makes me wish i ran ratpoison and vimperator
<P1rate> charred: what type of mouse /model/manufactor?
<charred> P1rate, asus eee pc R105
<charred> trackpad
<charred> been through that though, works with old kernel
<dysoco|laptop> charred: and why you don't ? :P
<dysoco|laptop> I love Vimperator and DWM
<charred> dysoco|laptop, eh, I like going out instead
<dysoco|laptop> charred: some Tiling WMs like DWM have very nice defaults, you don't need to spend all the day configuring them :P
<dysoco|laptop> I just dropped Slackware for Ubuntu in my laptop, I'm "retiring" as Power User for a while
<pfifo> charred, ahh thats too bad, im not sure which xserver-xorg-input-* eeepc uses and im to lazy to boot mine if your just going to use the old kernel anyway
<charred> dysoco|laptop, maybe, but I'm lazy
<charred> pfifo, don't trouble yourself :)
<charred> I have no real need for a new kernel, but from now I will turn off these updates, shame that stuff like this still happens
<charred> Appreciate your help everyone :)
<BeatySee> anyone know why pulseaudio is started when i open gtk or qt apps?
<ActionParsnip> Charred: its a lot better than it once was
<BeatySee> more importantly, how to keep it from happening
<BryanRuiz1> anyway to get php 5.4 on ubuntu in safe and decent manner?
<charred> ActionParsnip, I know, believe me
<charred> I don't complain about what people give me for free, all I can do is report and they'll fix it :)
<pfifo> every time i run apt-get upgrade it frees 10-50MB of diskspace, if this keeps up ill be able to fit ubuntu on a floppy before too long
<ActionParsnip> Charred: you could boot to the bad kernel and run: dmesg > ~/bad.txt   then boot the good and run: dmesg > ~/good.txt   then add both to the bug
<dysoco|laptop> pfifo: try with Aptitude instead, is way better
<pfifo> dysoco|laptop, i dont aptitude
<charred> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip, I will do that
<dysoco|laptop> pfifo: Why not ?
<pfifo> dysoco|laptop, GUIs are for the weak
<L3top_> pfifo has an aptitude problem (humor)
<dysoco|laptop> pfifo: aptitude has no GUI
<dysoco|laptop> pfifo: I think you mean Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> dysoco|laptop: if its so much better, why was it removed from the ISO and apt-get kept...
<zykotic10> dysoco|laptop: so curses doesn't count as a GUI ;)
<ActionParsnip> dysoco|laptop: aptitude can have a curses based ui
<dysoco|laptop> zykotic10: apt-get also has a ncurses GUI
<dysoco|laptop> and it's totally optional, I don't use it
<dysoco|laptop> "Aptitude install", "Aptitude update", it's the same
<pfifo> dysoco|laptop, aptitude uses a curses gui
<linda> hi xubuntu
<dysoco|laptop> pfifo: It does if you type "aptitude"
<linda> hello
<Ca11um> What is the 'test' command?
<linda> i said hello
<Ca11um> I type it in Terminal, and it executes, but absolutely no output
<linda> why?
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: test what?
<linda> darko help
<dysoco|laptop> pfifo: "aptitude install emacs", there's no GUI in there
<ikonia> Ca11um: test is for testing test conditions
<pfifo> dysoco|laptop, well the real reason I dont use aptitude is cause it doesnt get installed by default.
<ikonia> Ca11um: you don't just type it, you have to have a condition to test
<linda> i don't have much tome to talk
<dysoco|laptop> pfifo: OK then
<Ca11um> Like Bash?
<dysoco|laptop> but Aptitude's upgrades and removes are way safer than apt-get ones
<linda> he might kill this soon.
<ikonia> Ca11um: it's just a command and testing a varibles status would be "test" and the test command can do that
<linda> hi klj613
<ikonia> or test if a device file can be accessed
<zykotic10> dysoco|laptop: ubuntu/canonical removed aptitude from default for a reason...
<dysoco|laptop> what reason ?
<ikonia> Ca11um: it's literally a test condition evaluator, you can set the condition to what you want
<zykotic10> dysoco|laptop: i'm guessing, because aptitude gives options .... ;)
<linda> go to youtube.com to see this :0
<dysoco|laptop> zykotic10: not sure what you mean :S
<ActionParsnip> Apt-fast should be added imho
<dysoco|laptop> zykotic10: they removed it for Space issues
<zykotic10> dysoco|laptop: apt-get is the "dumb stick" of upgrading, i think it's more suited to ubuntu users
<pfifo> dysoco|laptop, I take care to read every package apt-get wants to upgrade, and write the information down, and then test things as needed after the upgrade (I am not afraid to royally bork my system either)
<zykotic10> dysoco|laptop: space, please...
<Star_Light>  /join ##C
<dysoco|laptop> zykotic10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/592336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592336 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Removal of aptitude from base installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matthew85> can someone help me figure out why i can't view windows shares from ubuntu but i can view ubuntu shares from windows
<dysoco|laptop> OK then, I don't want to start a War or nothing
<zykotic10> dysoco|laptop: i personally don't think its a great idea to be recommending aptitude over apt-get in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: if you run: smbtree    do you see the shares. What version of Windows is the sharer?
<linda> hello
<linda> hello i said
<linda> hello
<zykotic10> dysoco|laptop: i personally am an aptitude guy, but i don't run ubuntu
<matthew85> ActionParsnip: I do see the share. It is Windows 7.
<linda> windows sucks. linux FTW
<dysoco|laptop> linda: hello
<linda> hellp
<dysoco|laptop> linda: and remember it's GNU/Linux, Stallman would not be happy ;)
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: yeah win7 is an ass. There is a guy reporting on how its a nightmare as well as a fix. I had the link a while back. Let me search
<ikonia> linda: do you need help with ubuntu ?
<linda> i remember dysoco
<linda> no
<ikonia> linda: do you need help with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> linda: then please keep the non support discussion out of this channel
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: do you use windows live messenger?
<linda> i don't need help
<rhizmoe> what is the command to search my apt-get repositories?
<ikonia> linda: ok, then please keep the non-support chatter out of this channel
<ikonia> rhizmoe: apt-cache
<matthew85> ActionParsnip: No i do not.
<rhizmoe> thanks!
<linda> oh i want to speak to ikonia
<ikonia> linda: sorry, not in this channel
<ikonia> linda: try #defocus
<ActionParsnip> matthew85: www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<linda> ikonia i dont know witch it is
<chalcedony> Guest53824
<matthew85> thank you for the link, ActionParsnip
<ikonia> linda: I'll try to be clear, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion ONLY,
<ikonia> linda: please use another channel, such as #defocus for random chatter
<linda> i am ubuntu support
<ikonia> linda: ok, then you're welcome to ask/respond to ubuntu support questions, but the other comments you make should stop please.
<hydrox24> I need to rename files using exiftool, but I don't know what the symbol (%d for example) is for the files extension (jog, dng) etc.
<bouzbou> Hi, I've installed mysql with aptitude, but now I have this error when trying to install phpmyadmin : Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock, do you know why?
<ikonia> bouzbou: mysql is not running most likley
<kawarshy> Hi, i have ubuntu 11.10 on compaq presario cq60, every thing is ok, but the numpad is not working, neither the touch pad lock, any idea how to fix it?
<L3top_> likely because mysql isnt running
<captbunzo> hey folks. I just upgraded to the 12.04 beta and have a few questions.
<ikonia> captbunzo: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 discussion
<bouzbou> what should I do to make it run?
<ActionParsnip> "I am ubuntu support" is very bold :-)
<ikonia> bouzbou: start it
<captbunzo> ok. thanks ikonia :)
<L3top_> service mysqld start I think
<linda_> ikonia
<bouzbou> 'mysql start' ?
<ikonia> bouzbou: "sudo service mysql start"
<L3top_> sorry thats it
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, I am linux support
<linda_> ikonia!!!!!
<ikonia> linda_: what ?
<bouzbou> ah ok thanks ikonia I'm trying it
<kiro> who can tale me were is i can find chat with russian langruage suport?
<linda_> IKONIA!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kiro> thank you for help :)
<st1> how do I stop a "sleep" command?
<BJD10> anyone have a Dymo 400 Label writer hooked up to Ubuntu? Having trouble printing labels here.
<ActionParsnip> How do you pronounce a backwards 3...
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ?
<L3top_> can you be more clear st1?
<L3top_> E?
<hydrox24> don't worry, turns out the code is %%e (double percent)
<ActionParsnip> St1: ctrl+c once probably
<st1> like "sleep 1m; pm-suspend"
<epaphus1> Does silverlight function with google chrome in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: its a joke about the factoid and Russian characters
<L3top_> no epaphus1
<ikonia> oh
<st1> what can i do in 1 minute from my computer from suspend
<epaphus1> L3top_, thanks
<seanbright> epaphus1: you might have some luck with moonlight
<seanbright> oh well
<L3top_> epa
<dysoco|laptop> epaphus1: you may want to check Moonlight from Mono Project
<L3top_> yaeh
<Fou_DRA> ? What kernel is Linux runnign right now?
<zykotic10> Fou_DRA: Linux is the kernel?
<Jordan_U> el_seano: Moonlight however doesn't support any of the DRM used with Silverlight, which means that most video services which require Silverlight will not work with moonlight.
<Fou_DRA> : )
<L3top_> for which distribution?
<st1> ActionParsnip:  thanks I think that works
<Fou_DRA> uBuntu
<pfifo> my install is 3.9GB with 1583 installed packages, I only have 157MB left on / and need to free some space, is there anything I can get rid of before installing packages?
<Fou_DRA> I meant ubunutu
<CellTech> What is the original pic viewer that allows simple color enhance and cropping? gThumb sucks
<KM0201> is there a way to use synaptic to download a program in .deb format, w/ all its dependencies?
<L3top_> pfifo: check for tar.gz, .log of significant size.
<Jordan_U> !offline | KM
<ubottu> KM: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Jordan_U> KM0201: ^^
<KM0201> hmm
<ActionParsnip> In a string of commands separated by semicolons, is the command on thread, or is each process spawned as the command runs. If so how is the command stored during execution, as a thread or ïn a variable in ram?
<zykotic10> KM0201: FYI /var/cache/apt/archives stores all the downloaded DEBs
<bouzbou> ikonia: the service mysql is unrecognized
<ikonia> bouzbou: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<KM0201> zykotic10: yeah.. i'm just trying to figure out what all this program depends on, thats all.
<zykotic10> KM0201: "apt-cache depends foo" and/or "apt-cache rdepends foo" might help
<zul> Hi all, I need a very very stupid help: I created an user foo in mysql. I gave to foo (I think) the right grants I created a db foo_db but now when I try to connnect to the db with this command: "mysql -u foo -p foo_db" I get: ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'foo'@'localhost' to database 'foo_db'
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: no multitasking is required for commands separated by semicolons because they are run one after the other. For more of an answer than that try asking in #bash
<L3top_> pfifo: you might check out gdmap as well
<L3top_> pfifo: It gives a graphic representation of files by size, very handy for finding big things you dont need
<ikonia> zul: -p
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: cheers dude. Pure curiosity is all :-)
<dysoco|laptop> Do you have any Meta-Package that includes the basic stuff for compiling ? (GCC, Make, etc.) ? It's called base-devel in Arch
<ikonia> dysoco|laptop: build-essential
<dysoco|laptop> thanks
<L3top_> pfifo: you can also do apt-get autoclean and it will remove the package files that are already installed (the packages themselves, not installed programs)
<bouzbou> ikonia: unable to unlock /var/lib/dpk/lock , I think I had another ssh window opened on phpmyadmin installation but I don't know where it is, maybe it's this one wich is locking... :(
<ikonia> bouzbou: , no that is a package manger lock file, nothing to do with mysql
<ikonia> bouzbou: close all your package managers and run the command
<bouzbou> aptitude was opened in another terminal, but I don't see this terminal, is there a shortcut on ubuntu to switch on opened programs?
<ikonia> bouzbou: alt tab
<pfifo> L3top_, hmm none of that really helped, and its lots and lots of small things in /, /home has all the big stuffs
<L3top_> you looked with gdmap?
<L3top_> switching to root to see the whole file structure?
<L3top_> root being / sorry
<pfifo> L3top_, i dont have gdmap
<bouzbou> ikonia: well alt tab isn't retrieving terminals, I've minified the current one and now I have 2 hiiden terminals!
<L3top_> !info gdmap
<ubottu> gdmap (source: gdmap): Tool to visualize diskspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-2 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 324 kB
<L3top_> apt-get install gdmap  you will like it :)
<ikonia> bouzbou: just reboot, it will give you a clean env
<L3top_> its small
<pfifo> L3top_, its taking a long time to scan my 4gb filesystem, almost like it moved in the 160gb /home
<L3top_> takes a min to scan. Its worth the time
<L3top_> It is absolutely the easiest fastest way to find large files and evaluate their worth to you
<bouzbou> ikonia: can't I kill all my terminals instead of rebooting?
<ikonia> bouzbou: just reboot, it's easier/cleaner
<L3top_> in the meantime pfifo, look at the output of ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<L3top_> I am just curious if there is much in there
<pfifo> L3top_, already cleared it
<L3top_> just checking
<L3top_> ;)
<bouzbou> ikonia: ok, I'm going to reboot then launch your command apt-get install mysql-server hoping it will solve my problem
<bouzbou> thanks for your help
<ikonia> bouzbou: don't forget sudo
<pfifo> L3top_, the largest file is /usr/src/linux at about 70MB, so yeah, tons of little files
<bouzbou> ok thx ;)
<dirtybirdnj> Hello, I am having an IP conflict problem... I have a fresh install of Ubuntu and it keeps taking the same IP as our printer
<dirtybirdnj> I tried editing the /etc/network/interfaces file, but that doesn't seem to have any effect
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: sort your dhcp server out
<dirtybirdnj> I don't have access to that right now, which is why I am trying to manually set the IP
<L3top_> you can look for coredumps.
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: contact the person who runs your dhcp server
<L3top_> check /var/log sizes
<dirtybirdnj> that doesn't explain why my changes to /etc/network/interfaces don't work... is there a command I can use to refresh the eth0 settings and get it to re-read this file?
<kiro> test
<pfifo> L3top_, /var/log is empty too
<paulus68> is there a good program available to restore data from formatted harddrive with programs like Darik’s Boot and Nuke or is that a waste of time
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: are you using the ubuntu desktop ?
<dirtybirdnj> yes
<L3top_> then you have done a pretty good job of clearing large files pfifo. I am running out of ideas
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: it's probably conflicting with network manager
<kiro> who can tal me how i can registrate nik name in chat? i cen not type in the #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> kiro: ask in #freenode
<dirtybirdnj> I tried to do it the /etc/network/interfaces way because when  go into the Network Connections panel, any time I specify a manual IP it won't let me save the changes
<kiro> ty
<ikonia> kiro: or read freenode.net
<kiro> #freenode
<L3top_> dirtybirdnj: sudo
<L3top_>  /join #freenode
<kiro> oh ty :)
<L3top_> np
<dirtybirdnj> L3top, what is the command to launch the Network Connections panel?
 * L3top_ always uses cli for networking sorry
 * Star_Light brb later
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: you just click on the network connections pannel
<L3top_> I almost never see desktop. It is difficult for me to give good advice in there.
<SaRSAeOL> dirtybirdnj: after you set your interfaces up you restarted networking right? and you are still conflicting with the printer?
<ikonia> L3top_: then don't
<L3top_> ikonia: he said he was trying to change /etc/network/interfaces file
<SaRSAeOL> and ifconfig still has the old IP (the one not set in /etc/network?)
<ikonia> L3top_: yes, he also said he wanted to launch the network manager application
<dirtybirdnj> I have not been able to figure out how to restart networking
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: you're going to end up making  a mess of your system
<dirtybirdnj> I am not able to do it through the applicaiton
<L3top_> And I explained I was not helpful there, as it was addressed to me, I felt it polite. I am not sure what the problem here is.
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: 1.) undo what you've done in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: 2.) set through network manager the IP back to dhcp
<paulus68> ikonia: at least he's honest about it and brave enough to admit that it's out of his domain. others who try to help you may cause more troubles if they are guessing...
<nmvictor> dirtybirdnj: sudo restart network-manager
<L3top_> he was unable to save changes
<L3top_> nothing to undo
<linelevel> hi, I've noticed that when I run the command "sudo rmmod thinkpad_acpi" from the command-line, it works. But when I put the same in a script, it acts as if it works (asks me for my sudo password, doesn't throw any errors), but it doesn't actually remove the module from /proc/modules. What gives?
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: 3.) talk to the person who runs your dhcp server
<dirtybirdnj> The save button doesn't work in Network Connections
<ikonia> paulus68: what are you talking about
<dirtybirdnj> I add a manual IP, subnet mask, and gatway, but it won't let me save
<L3top_> to which I replied, open editor with sudo first
<dirtybirdnj> what is the command I need to use to restart the network connection
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: one of the reasons it won't let you save is if the data is invalid
<paulus68> ikonia: you made de remark to L3Top about giving advise in desktop envirement
<ikonia> paulus68: yes and ?
<nmvictor> dirtybirdnj: or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dirtybirdnj> thank you very much nvm that's what I've been trying to figure out
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: if your network manager application has information it and your /etc/network/interfaces file, it will cause issues/conflicts
<paulus68> ikonia: like I said he's honest enough to admit that this is out of his domain while others continue to help and praying that they give the right advice
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: use one or the other
<ikonia> paulus68: what are you talking about, I'm not disputing his honesty ?
<dirtybirdnj> I am not using the Network Manager Application
<dirtybirdnj> I'm fine doing it through the /interfaces file
<paulus68> ikonia: you sounded a bit harsh in my opinion
<dirtybirdnj> I did an ifconfig after networking restart and it still has the old conflicting IP
<paulus68> ikonia: never mind
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: again, I'll advise you to talk to your dhcp manager, sometimes if you use an IP address that is reserved in the dhcp scope you'll have problems
<ikonia> paulus68: I'm not
<pfifo> dirtybirdnj, if you want to use interfaces, then you should uninstall network-manager
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: the best thing you can do is find out what's going on with your dhcp system
<dirtybirdnj> ikonia, the problem is that as a fresh install... Ubunutu decided to take an IP address that is already being used
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: yes, which means there is a problem with your dhcp server
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: talk to the person who runs your dhcp
<dirtybirdnj> unfortounately I don't have access to that, or the person who is in charge of that
<nmvictor> pfifo: is network-manager ever required in KDE? Just a question.
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: if you assign an address that is reserved in the dhcp pool, it can cause problems
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: so talk to the person who runs the dhcp service
<dirtybirdnj> the problem is not the address I am asigning
<dirtybirdnj> the problem is that no matter w hat I do, I cannot change the IP that the box has
<dirtybirdnj> I am assigning an IP that I know is not being used
<pfifo> nmvictor, I dont think network manager is required for anything at all, I get along just fine without it, but I cant say for sure about the KDE part as I have nevere used kubuntu
<paulus68> ikonia: can it be that he manually assigned ip adresses to his machines based on the various mac addresses
<ikonia> dirtybirdnj: and I'm trying to explain to you, that if you DO assign an address that is reserved as a dhcp pool address, then it can cause a problem so talk to the dhcp address
<nmvictor> pfifo: thanks anyway.
<ikonia> paulus68: quite possibly, which is why I've said 10 times talk to the person who manages the dhcp pool
<dysun_> happy friday everyone =)
<michaelfox> ikonia: I second that
<pfifo> dirtybirdnj, you could try changing your mac address and getting a new IP
<ikonia> randomly putting static addresses on a dhcp network is a bad idea
<jazzg4> i have  question  need little help with    what do you need to have  3d Unity  i have some high specs on this computer but still gos to 2d unity
<dirtybirdnj> pfifo that's the best suggestion I've had yet
<dirtybirdnj> thanks
<michaelfox> very bad idea. you could run into a worse problem if you change to any random IP anything
<nmvictor> pfifo: Why never used kubuntu, i prefer the interface to any other, but everyone for their taste. However, Canonical is dumping kubuntu,which was bad news to us.
<paulus68> ikonia: do you know by any chance a program that can recover data from a formatted drive with darik boot and nuke
<ikonia> paulus68: not off the top of my head
<paulus68> ikonia: ok
<pfifo> nmvictor, i run debian and lubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> paulus68, Once you use darik boot nuke your disk is wiped clean no recovery possible
<haz3lnut> paulus68: darik boot and nuke wipes the drive, so you would need the NSA to recover that data.
<dirtybirdnj> thanks for your help guys... I'm giving up on this for today
<Quantum_Ion> haz3lnut, Even the NSA couldn't recover the data
<haz3lnut> Quantum_Ion: I know.
<Quantum_Ion> haz3lnut, lol
<diverdude> I am trying to install ubuntu server 11.10. I made a bootable external harddisk using the "create usb-stick for boot" method described on the ubuntu site. I am able to boot from this disk, but when i have chosen locale and keyboard-type it says it cannot mount the CD, and i cannot continue. Why is it trying to mount a CD when it should boot fra the external USB disc?
<pfifo> diverdude, is there a cd in your cdrom drive
<linelevel> [Bump] Hi, I've noticed that when I run the command "sudo rmmod thinkpad_acpi" from the command-line, it works. But when I put the same in a script, it acts as if it works (asks me for my sudo password, doesn't throw any errors), but it doesn't actually remove the module from /proc/modules. Any suggestions?
<diverdude> pfifo: no, no CD there
<pfifo> diverdude, wait your using the server ISO? It doesnt support new style USB boots if I remember correctly
<Quantum_Ion> linelevel, Do you make the script executable by all by running chmod +x your_script.sh so you dont have to run it as root
<diverdude> pfifo: ahhh ok...damn
<diverdude> pfifo: is there some non-graphical iso which does?
<pfifo> diverdude, you can still make it bootable using pxeboot
<linelevel> Quantum_Ion: I make it +x by the owner (my primary user account) and run it as same.
<pfifo> diverdude, also the minimal install only need the kernel and initrd
<diverdude> pfifo: so how do i then do to make it bootable?
<Quantum_Ion> linagee, sudo -s as root then chmod +s your_script.sh to make it executable by all
<Quantum_Ion> I mean chmod +x
<pfifo> diverdude, you should go the minimal install route, just derop the kernel and initrd on your existing USB stick inplace of the kernel/inintrd thats already there
<diverdude> pfifo: where do i find my minimal install route?
<Linux_Starter> hello i have the epson stylus sx 110 although install the driver thanks to the click and go ubuntu command everything works perfect scanner included ,  i did try anything to get it to show me how much colour il left in cartuges but nothing works what you advise ?
<Linux_Starter> installing*
<pfifo> diverdude, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Linux_Starter> hi pfifo  hope you can solve this one can i can trow windows out the window :)
<pfifo> Linux_Starter, throw the printer out the window too, go paperless
<Linux_Starter> hehe i need the printer do you have a solution for it :) ?
<Linux_Starter> all  i need is tell me how much colour is left and i'm solved :)
<Radiobuzz> I'm having a problem
<Radiobuzz> not really connected to Ubuntu but I really need some help
<Radiobuzz> it's regarding grub
<pfifo> Linux_Starter, well I support paperless envoriments so I dont have a printer nor any real experience with them, sorry
<theblakester> i need some help getting my ubuntu 11.10 set up to build android
<Quantum_Ion> Radiobuzz, Ask question  ?
<Linux_Starter> is there other staff able to help mehere pfifo ?
<Jordan_U> Radiobuzz: If you're using Ubuntu then this is still the right channel. If you're not using Ubuntu then try #grub.
<Quantum_Ion> theblakester, did you try /join #android-dev
<Radiobuzz> oh! I didn't know that channel existed, thanks Jordan_U
<pfifo> Linux_Starter, keep repeating your question ever 30 minutes until a printer expert comes along
<theblakester> thanks
<vadsomhelst> one quick question, how do I download audio only with youtube-dl?
<Jordan_U> RandomCake: You're welcome.
<pfifo> Linux_Starter, you can try asking in #cups too
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, You can convert the youtube FLV video using ffmpeg
<Linux_Starter>  hello i have the epson stylus sx 110 although instalingl the driver thanks to the click and go ubuntu command everything works perfect scanner included ,  i did try anything to get it to show me how much colour il left in cartuges but nothing works what you advise ?
<Linux_Starter> thanks pfifo
<vadsomhelst> but there's no way I could download only audio?
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, You can convert the youtube FLV video using ffmpeg to a WAV file
<pfifo> vadsomhelst, the file is a flv file and you cant download just half a file
<Linux_Starter> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vadsomhelst> only wav? I was thinking about mp3, or mp4...
<diverdude> pfifo: hmmm i downloaded the mini.iso but the startup disk creator won't accept it
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, and then use Lame to convert the WAV to an MP3
<vadsomhelst> what is lame?
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, An MP3 is a compressed WAV file
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, sudo apt-get lame
<pfifo> diverdude, use dd `sudo dd if=/image.iso of=/dev/sdX` where X is you usb stick
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, sudo apt-get install lame
<vadsomhelst> ok, thanks
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<vadsomhelst> I know :)
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, then it's like ffmpeg -i downloaded.flv downloaded.wav
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, the take lame and convert the WAV to an MP3 -> lame downloaded.wav downloaded.mp3
<diverdude> pfifo: hmmm got these : sda   sda1  sda2  sda5  sdb   sdb1
<diverdude> pfifo: would that be sdb1?
<vadsomhelst> thanks!
<Quantum_Ion> vadsomhelst, no problem
<pfifo> diverdude, I dont know, they are your disks, and really im think this might be a bit out of your leauge, you should just burn it to a CD or burn the Server install to a CD since your uncomfortable with making bootable USB's
<diverdude> pfifo: dont have CD drive, so no can do ;)
<matusalem> que programas de edicion de imagen hay para ubuntu
<itaylor57> !es | matusalem
<ubottu> matusalem: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ph0RmaT> if someone here knows the basic unix utilitiy programs... may be he/she can say which ones would be most useful to process the apache access log and output how many requests were per each browser, 10 longest breaks between requests, last 10 requested urls? i guess grep, tail, head, sort, cut, wc would be useful, but which other programs? thanks.
<diverdude> pfifo: your command did not seem to work....its not a bootable disk
<Linux_Starter>  hello i have the epson stylus sx 110 although installing  the driver thanks to the click and go ubuntu command everything works perfect scanner included ,  i did try anything to get it to show me how much colour i have  left in cartuges but nothing works what you advise ?
<pfifo> diverdude, well in anyway that you can, boot the kernel and initrd that is on the minimal iso
<Quantum_Ion> Linux_Starter, that will be hard unless Epson has a GUI utility program for Linux that can do that
<diverdude> pfifo: hmm
<diverdude> pfifo: maybe your command has an error
<miazio> ieieoel
<Linux_Starter> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/native-epson-photo-print-drivers-in-linux/
<Linux_Starter> they give me this Quantum_Ion
<Linux_Starter> but is too hard for me i am basic linux
<Linux_Starter> can you  help me out with it?
<Corey> Linux_Starter: You're just trying to see how much ink is left in a cartridge?
<pfifo> diverdude, im not 100% sure if the mimimal disk can use the dd method
<Ravaro> wait
<Ravaro> can i burn a ubuntu iso with imgburn?
<Ravaro> i just finished downloading and windows disc image burner won't burn it (because it sucks)
<itaylor57> Linux_Starter, did you check in the software center to see if there were epson printer applications?
<Quantum_Ion> Corey, He is using this which has an EPSON utility included to monitor his ink usage http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/native-epson-photo-print-drivers-in-linux/
<S-aint> hello guys
<Quantum_Ion> Linux_Starter, Do  you alien installed on your system ?
<Corey> I monitor ink usage by "buying spare cartridges, when one runs dry replace it"
<pfifo> diverdude, here is the complete list of ways to boot from USB, one of them will work so try them all until you win https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<webnet> S-aint, hi can we help you?
<S-aint> may i have a question ?
<webnet> !ask | S-aint
<ubottu> S-aint: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Linux_Starter> i diden't install ubuntu yet
<Linux_Starter> i'm on w7 Quantum_Ion
<Linux_Starter> once i install alien what happens?
<S-aint> :D
<Quantum_Ion> Corey, Sometimes HP and Epson have these utility programs built into their driver packages now
<Quantum_Ion> Linux_Starter, Come back when you are on Linux
<S-aint> right any advice where can i learn how to manage this software ? :)
<Ravaro> wait
<Ravaro> what speed do i burn the ubuntu .iso at
<karmeeko> can anyone help me setup my eepc to have a functioning hdmi port in ubuntu???
<webnet> S-aint, what software?
<Linux_Starter> ok brb
<S-aint> ubnutu
<S-aint> quick guide
<webnet> Linux_Starter, if you want to test it try running a VM?
<Ravaro> webnet: http://prntscr.com/73tvw
<Ravaro> are these settings good?
<guntbert> !manual | S-aint
<ubottu> S-aint: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<webnet> Ravaro, yep
<Ravaro> ok
<Ravaro> i hit the button
<Ravaro> now it's burning
<webnet> good good
<S-aint> surfing... ?:D
<S-aint> well... i give it a try anyway
<webnet> S-aint, what is the problem you are having?
<S-aint> none... just found it funny :) thx for advice mate ;-)
<S-aint> seems much better then windows to me. i love it now even if i dont know anything about the softtware :)
<webnet> S-aint, yes i was chained to windows for years and i discoverd ubuntu. installed that day. never looked back
<S-aint> cool :)
<Ravaro> http://prntscr.com/73u2t
<Ravaro> webnet: so when it's done burning, I restart the PC, and it'll autoboot the CD, right?
<Ravaro> or
<Ravaro> do i need to boot it manually
<pfifo> heh, i migrated from w98 to redhat9
<mrcheesenips`> http://christwire.org/2010/10/the-anti-masturbation-movements-14-greatest-inventions/
<mrcheesenips`> crap so sorry
<mrcheesenips`> Wrong window
<mrcheesenips`> ;-;
<Ravaro> ...
<webnet> Ravaro, depends on your bios settings
<webnet> Ravaro, try auto booting
<MonkeyDust> Ravaro  the boot sequence the BIOS may have to be modified
<Ravaro> monkeydust: i know how to get it to boot manually but it's not done yet
<webnet> if that dont work try i believe f11 over and over
<Ravaro> i'll see if it auto boots, and if not i'll boot menu
<Ravaro> and finally
<Ravaro> the cd finished writing
<webnet> thats the way Ravaro as long as you can get to the boot manu you should be good
<S-aint> have you heard about that anonymous os or whatever ? i've seen some clip on u2be and it seems to be similar as ubnutu O_o isn;t it a little bit of pirate stuff ? :D
<MonkeyDust> S-aint  it's fake
<webnet> S-aint, we arent associated with them at all
<Praxi> ok gnome-do is pretty cool
<webnet> S-aint, they may use linux software, but that is as far as our relationship goes
<kfizz> My system has become painfully slow at times lately. I have /home mounted at its own partition. If I reinstall Ubuntu and mount that partition as home, when I reinstall programs, will they behave somewhat as they do currently?
<S-aint> but they stole ubnutu stuff to arrange their... seems not right in my eyes
<MonkeyDust> OT: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Anonymous-OS-Live-CD-Based-on-Ubuntu-is-Fake-258700.shtml
<Ravaro> webnet: right now imgburn is verifying the disk
<webnet> Praxi, i dont feel it
<alien_> hello, could I use the asound.state file generated by ubuntu on another OS instead of .asoundrc ?
<Ravaro> i'd imagine they packed the iso right, right?
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, What kind of system do you have ?
<guntbert> S-aint: in any case its not a support issue
<Praxi> don't like gnome-do webnet?
<webnet> S-aint, Annonymous-OS (which should have totally been called AnnonymOS) isnt associated with us.
<alien_> or is there a way to generate .asoundrc from the Ubuntu's alsa stack?
<kfizz> Quantum_Ion: Ubuntu 11.10, classic-gnome -- it has been a HUGE pain ever since I upgraded to 11.10
<webnet> Praxi, nah. i liked it for like a week and never really got into it... like twitter
<webnet> S-aint, and btw its not possible to steal something that is free and open source
<Ravaro> ok so xchat does work with ubuntu; sorry webnet :p
<S-aint> yeah but u know what i mean right :)
<Praxi> lol roger, honestly, just switching from windows, its one of the few things I have found that I like, that I can't get on windows.  We will see how I do in a week :)
<Ravaro> i had to do that to test something
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, If your system seems slow its because of that new GUI Unity
<webnet> np Ravaro. lol.
<S-aint> anyway can i get that link once again please ? i lost it littlebit :P
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, You might want to downgrade to Ubuntu Linux LTS 10.04
<webnet> S-aint, link to what?
<plipp1> Hi all, my upgrade gets stuck when trying to replace 'bluez'
<S-aint> gotta read "how to"
<webnet> !manual | S-aint
<ubottu> S-aint: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kfizz> Quantum_Ion, I'm thinking very seriously about doing that.
<S-aint> thank you
<webnet> np
<pfifo> kfizz, you cant 'downgrade' but you can format and install 10.04
<Ravaro> webnet: it finished ;D
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, Because of new stuff in new releases all of the bugs haven't been worked out yet that is why I tell most people to upgrade when the LTS releases come out
<kfizz> Quantum_Ion, I just wish Unity didn't suck so badly, at least for me.
<Ravaro> and no errors!
<webnet> cool Ravaro!
<Ravaro> time to restart
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| kfizz
<ubottu> kfizz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pfifo> kfizz, try xubuntu or lubuntu if you dont like unity
<kfizz> pfifo, I'm just worried about my program configs stored in /home still working
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, I heard that a lot of people have had problems with Unity on their hardware I still use Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS
<Praxi> ooh nice gnomexchat puts a line through the chat where xchat lost focus
<webnet> kfizz, i dont like it either. and im not a fan of gnome3
<darien> Which channel is the best in which to ask questions about customizing the ubuntu installer via pressed files and extra packages?
<MonkeyDust> webnet  same here
<webnet> yeah idk y i just dont feel it
<Praxi> oh ya meant to ask about gnome-tweak, I install ubuntu-tweak first, and can't seem to bring up gnome-tweak at all, I assume they do the same things?
<kfizz> The classic-gnome look (whatever it's called) works fine for me.
<kfizz> But every other day it seems like my computer comes to a screeching halt and everything is bogged down.
<xteejx_> Hi guys. I'm looking to get Ubuntu onto an old HTC Kaiser (arm11 phone), but not sure where to start. I know I'll probably need to setup an arm chroot but that's about it. Can anyone help please?
<MonkeyDust> darien  there's a program to do that in the repos, i forget the name
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, Everytime they sup up the GUI on Ubuntu it sucks up more processing resources so maybe thats the reason for the slowdown
<webnet> MonkeyDust, i have been considering forking gnome2 and taking the new releases of ubuntu stripping off all of the gui layers and putting gnome 2 shell back on. call it gubuntu or something
<webnet> lol
<darien> MonkeyDust: well, I have it customized, but I'm having a strange error where at install time, it complains that one of my packages (percona-common) is conflicting with another package (mysql-common), which is not installed and is not supposed to be installed
<xteejx_> I tried to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildEABIChroot but it's deprecated, there is no qemu-arm-static
<pfifo> webnet, just install debian it comes with gnome2 standard
<MonkeyDust> darien  i was going to give you this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<webnet> pfifo, i know. but i like ubuntu. :P
<Quantum_Ion> The more work they do on GUI's in the future you might need a QUAD processor to run them
<darien> MonkeyDust: yeah, I've read that site back forth and sideways, this is a new problem that's come up with a new package
<kfizz> Quantum_Ion that could be it. If I'm only doing two things at once the system is fine, but get 10 tabs open in Chrome and try to play music and all of a sudden something with dbus_daemon or beam.smp causes CPU to go to 100% -- I'm boggled and figured downgrading would probably be my best option
<darien> MonkeyDust: the issue is specific to this package, it seems, or something triggered by it, so it's not going to be covered there
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, Do you have a dual core PC or laptop ?
<DJones> xteejx_: Don't know if this of any use, but there is an #ubuntu-arm irc channel, don't know if you've tried there, they may have some suggestions
<kfizz> Quantum_Ion, yes.
<xteejx_> Can I run Ubuntu on an armv6?
<kfizz> Laptop is what it is.
<xteejx_> DJones, Cool thanks, I'll join that but doubt many will be there :)
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, Wow even with two processors you notice slowdown thats amazing
<Wierdo> wieardo
<webnet> xteejx_, i believe there is a port of ubuntu that does
<Wierdo> how to use another irc channel?
<Quantum_Ion> You spelled Weird wrong
<MonkeyDust> darien  percona is not found with apt-cache search, that may be the issue
<xteejx_> webnet, Brilliant :)
<kfizz> Quantum_Ion, yes. That's what baffles me. I'd never had this problem until the upgrade. But something causes all the processes on my system to eat up as much as the CPU as they can until it reaches 100%.
<Quantum_Ion> Windows 15 might need a QUAD processor
<Praxi> hmm how do I check xchat highlighting
<pfifo> ubuntu has arm support now? When will I get my sparc support :(
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, WOW
<Islam> from where can I download a rescue disk iso ?
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, Sounds like GNOME3 Unity is a heavy GUI
<webnet> Islam, there isnt one officially for ubuntu
<KM0201> Praxi: if you're using normal xchat, system/preferences/alerts
<webnet> Islam, but try searching: rescue on distrowatch.com
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: sounds like?..lol, have you used it?  i thought KDE4 was  bloated
<zykotic10> Islam: the regular LiveCD can fix a lot?
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, Also how much memory do you have ?
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, No not yet still on the LTS release of Ubuntu 10.04
<KM0201> oh ok
<Islam> webnet : yeah I need the liveCD
<kfizz> Quantum_Ion, something is causing the slow down :/. And 4GB
<Islam> webnet: I need the cd that repairs the boot problems
<webnet> Islam try ultimate boot cd
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, the heavier the GUI the more memory you need too I forgot to throw that in
<MonkeyDust> Islam  what kind of boot problems?
<webnet> Islam, http://www.serverninjas.com/ultimate-tool-list/boot-utilities/ultimate-boot-cd/ultimate-boot-cd-download
<webnet> it has alot of tools that help repair boot issues
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, Gnome 3 Unity sounds like a heavy GUI to me so a dual processor with 8GB - 16GB might help
<hydrox24> kfizz: whats the problem you're having?
<Islam> some times after installation you find a problem with the boot menu, there is a rescue disk that repairs it
<kfizz> Quantum_Ion, yeah, I'm not sure if it has to totally do with the GUI or not. System runs fine 90% of the time.
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, Have you ever used Blender on Ubuntu linux ? Sometimes you need a lot of memory for complex animations using that program
<MonkeyDust> i don't find how tow to enable / disable the login sound :s
<darien> MonkeyDust: no, it can find the package (I included it on the ISO), but that package conflicts with mysql-common (which should not be set to be installed, as it is not explicitly specified, it's not part of the 'standard' task package, and nothing depends on it)
<pfifo> Quantum_Ion, download some more ram http://www.downloadmoreram.com/
<kfizz> hydrox24: My system, every other day or so, will come to a screeching halt. CPU will jump to 100% and then won't be responsive until I reboot. (Sometimes I can kill a few programs and it will come back.) It happens when I have multiple programs running -- the CPU will be hanging at around 80% then out of nowhere it goes to 100% and doesn't come back down.
<Praxi> I am running gnome-shell instead of unity, I have a bar at the top that has what a windows user would call tray icons, and a bar at the bottom that shows running applications and desktops.  I want to condense that down to one bar on the bottom, what config thing am I looking for?
<ubuntu> how can i get intrid.img from alivecd?
<ubuntu> how can i get intrid.img from a livecd?
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, I bet you need a Quad Core with at least 16GB of memory in order to run Gnome 3 Unity smoothly take a look at this -> http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/22/dell-teases-with-17-inch-quad-core-laptop-with-16gb-of-memory/
<MonkeyDust> Praxi  i guess you need a different DE
<Quantum_Ion> kfizz, 4GB for a laptop is minimal nowadays
<Praxi> Desktop Environment?  I can't just customize those bars?  not sure what they are called so not familiar with where to look
<MonkeyDust> Praxi  there's gnome-tweak-tool in the repos, maybe you find something there, or install a different shell or so
<ubuntu> how can i get intrid.img from a livecd?
<Ravaro> ok
<Ravaro> i have a slight problem; I burned the iso file correctly and everything. But... my BIOS doesn't boot from a CD-ROM.
<Ravaro> What do I do about that?
<MonkeyDust> Ravaro  does it boot from USB?
<Ravaro> it does
<pfifo> Ravaro, can you modify the bios to boot from a cd or will it really not boot from  cd?
<Ravaro> pfifo: it won't boot from a CD.
<MonkeyDust> Ravaro  then create a bootable pendrive, use unetbootin
<Ravaro> And... no. I can't mod the bios.
<pfifo> Ravaro, but it can boot usb?
<Ravaro> pfifo: yes
<pfifo> Ravaro, well thats your solution
<Ravaro> pfifo: the problem is my flash drive is near full
<Ravaro> and it has a ton of stuff i absolutely need
<pfifo> Ravaro, but the flash drive stuff to a CD?
<pfifo> burn*
<pragmaticenigma> Ravaro: It sounds like you have a decision to make... and as cheep as flash drives are... why not go to the store and get a new one?
<darien> does your BIOS not have a setting to boot from CD/DVD? or does it not work?
<Ravaro> my bios doesn't have a setting to boot from CD/DVD
<Ravaro> pragmaticenigma: no flash drives are in stock
<Ravaro> and i don't do internet shopping
<Quantum_Ion> Ravaro, Check Ebay tons of cheap USB drives sometimes they give them away at electronic stores and conventions too
<Ravaro> i don't do internet shopping
<Ravaro> no thanks
<ikonia> Ravaro: ok - so how can we help you ?
<pfifo> Ravaro, SD cards work just as well as a flashdrive, if you have any laying around
<pragmaticenigma> Ravaro: I would follow the suggestion of another user on here... burn the contents of your flash drive to CD or DVD then setup the flash drive to install Ubuntu... when your done, you can put your files back on the flash drive
<Ravaro> So... What do I do with the burned CD?
<pragmaticenigma> Ravaro: Beverage caoster?
<Ravaro> lol
<MonkeyDust> Ravaro  you can't do this, you don't want that, like if you don't want to be helped
<pfifo> Ravaro, put your coffee mug on it to keep stains off your desk
<Ravaro> ok
<Ravaro> i
<Quantum_Ion> recycle it ?
<Ravaro> i'm moving some stuff from my flash drive
<superdave321> Ravaro: Make a full .img backup of your flash drive, format, install, restore the drive...
<ubuntu> how can i get intrid.img from a livecd? Will anyone help me on this please....
<Ravaro> superdave321: i already know how to boot it from a usb stick
<Ravaro> the problem is, last time i tried, it failed
<Ravaro> but
<Ravaro> i may as well try again
<Ravaro> brb
<pragmaticenigma> Ravaro: Is this a computer that you personally own?
<Ravaro> yes
<FloodBot1> Ravaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<superdave321> Ravaro: I know, but as far as the data loss prevention on your flash drive...
<Ravaro> superdave321: i already told you i'm moving stuff
<Ravaro> anyways brb
<superdave321> Ravaro: Oh. Must have missed that. My apologies.
<superdave321> Jeez...
<hydrox24> kfizz: have you looked at logs,, kernel or otherwise to try and diagnose the issue?
<ralphiek> sent error from printer msg to http://paste.ubuntu.com re failure of ocelot to recognize my usb port of my lexmark x4650 printer
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: 1: You should change your nick to something else since "ubuntu" is a common word in this channel ("/nick new_nick" without the quotes) 2: Please explain your original problem and why you think you need to get an initrd.img from a liveCD.
<pfifo> If linux was cheese, debian would be swiss, gentoo cheddar, arch mozzarella, and ubuntu would be individually warped slices of american.
<S-aint> :D
<Ravaro> I'm back; installing it to the USB stick
<Ravaro> I think I know what happened last time, I didn't realize I downloaded 11.10 and the Installer tried to install 10.04.
<smw> pfifo, DVL would be swiss
<Ravaro> I changed that setting, so, It should work?
<pragmaticenigma> Interesting analogy pfifo
<superdave321> pfifo: I think we can all say we're individually warped :P
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> can anyone tell me what MUI is and what to use it for?
<Pietruzzo> hello folks.. I need a little help
<Pietruzzo> I have just installed Ubuntu 10.4 LTS on my 13" macbook pro
<Pietruzzo> and I can't get the audio to work
<Pietruzzo> I am using the kernel 2.6.32-39-generic
<superdave321> !ask | Pietruzzo
<ubottu> Pietruzzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pietruzzo> and I have installed the linux-backport-modules-alsa for the following channel
<Quantum_Ion> Pietruzzo, Turn your volume up
<Pietruzzo> kernel
<Pietruzzo> actuall
<Pietruzzo> Quantum_Ion,
<Pietruzzo> wish I was that dumb
<ralphiek> cups log return              'D [05/Feb/2012:13:48:29 -0600] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"',
<ralphiek>                'D [05/Feb/2012:13:48:34 -0600] cupsdReadClient: 28 POST / HTTP/1.1',
<Quantum_Ion> Pietruzzo, lol just checking
<ralphiek>                'D [05/Feb/2012:13:48:34 -0600] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"',
<ralphiek>                'D [05/Feb/2012:13:48:34 -0600] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as ralph using PeerCred',
<ralphiek>                'D [05/Feb/2012:13:48:34 -0600] cupsdReadClient: 28 1.1 Cancel-Subscription 1',
<FloodBot1> ralphiek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ralphiek>                'D [05/Feb/2012:13:48:34 -0600] Cancel-Subscription /',
<Quantum_Ion> ahh damn
<Pietruzzo> also I can't seem to adjust the brightness
<Tigerboy> have one broken package (brasero) that i cannot remove using aptitude or another other program aptitude's "solution" is to remove 243 packages and every time I try to do it aptitude crashes
<Pietruzzo> to be able to adjust the brightness
<Ameerizer> hello
<S-aint> hey
<Pietruzzo> which is what's killing me most right now
<Pietruzzo> LOL
<superdave321> !ask | Pietruzzo
<ubottu> Pietruzzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dlentz> superdave321, s/he did ask the question...
<Pietruzzo> superdave321, I dont know whether ur fooling me or not
<Pietruzzo> I need to get the sound card working on this macbook pro
<superdave321> Pietruzzo: Sorry. Just ask in one line. It'll help.
<Pietruzzo> as well as the brightness adjustment
<Pietruzzo> thats my soundcard model
<Pietruzzo> 00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<Pietruzzo> if anyone knows anything about.. just hit me up
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> hi noobs
<gdea73> I'm having problems with  hybrid graphics (AMD A6 APU) on my new laptop. You can read this thread for a full description of the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941605
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> im soo sorry that was my g
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> idiot friend
<CFHowlett> TRIAL_AND_ERROR   *noobs*?
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> that was my idiot friend i am sooo sorry
<gdea73> I can get the integrated (APU) graphics to work if I disable the discrete graphics in the BIOS, but I can't get hardware acceleration on the discrete graphics to work if they're enabled in BIOS. I get a purple screen.
<gdea73> basically I need help getting fglrx configured properly, is anyone here skilled at that? I'd really appreciate some help.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Most motherboards do not support using a discreet and on board graphics chip at the same time
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> noob
<iceroot> TRIAL_AND_ERROR: stop it please
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> its really not me, hes a jerk
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: That's not exactly what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to be able to switch between them. The problem is that they both use fglrx.
<Pietruzzo> I am trying to install the latest 3.0 kernel
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> i apologize
<pragmaticenigma> TRIAL_AND_ERROR: It doesn't matter... if it's a problem then leave the room
<Pietruzzo> and see what happen
<iceroot> TRIAL_AND_ERROR: then leave the channel please until that is stopped
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: The drivers do not support it
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: are you serious? :(
<gdea73> well that's going to be problematic.
<gdea73> so I paid the money for a discrete graphics chip that I will *never* be able to use? :S
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: The proprietary AMD graphics drivers for linux are severly crippled
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I'm certain on the Windows side of things it probably works just fine
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: are you working with a laptop or desktop?
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: I'm using a laptop, a new one which I just bought.
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> ummm, moderator! my friend is attempting to start chatting (from the same ip ) you may want to kick him
<gdea73> I bought it with the intent of running Ubuntu alone. It came with Windows 7 preinstalled, which I can't stand, so I wiped it and installed Maverick.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Why Maverick?
<gdea73> well, I prefer the 10.x series to the 11.x series, I prefer Gnome 2 to any other DE, and I like it slightly better than 10.04.
<pragmaticenigma> Maverick is no longer supported
<gdea73> it's 64-bit, BTW. And the hardware model is a Lenovo IdeaPad Z575, AMD A6-3420M
<gdea73> oh, well I know the support ends somewhat soon, but ... ah well
<KM0201> TRIAL_AND_ERROR: why should he be kicked?
<CFHowlett> KM0201   trolling out of season
<gdea73> I'd still prefer it to 10.04, I guess. At this point I don't want to downgrade at all, or reinstall anything, since it took a while to get the WiFi working as it is.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I don't use the main ubuntu installers... I go for Xubuntu or even Lubuntu... both are simple DEs and run similar to Gnome
<KM0201> lol
<The_silly_doll> hey guys
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: yeah I've tried Lubuntu and I like it to some extent, for older hardware, but overall if my hardware can run it I like Gnome 2 the best. I just like the way panels, etc., work
<CFHowlett> KM0201   and forcing me to add another name to the /ignore list
<CFHowlett> The_silly_doll   greetings
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: that's why I'm wondering why your are using a no longer supported version... there is a good possibility that driver support is crippled...
<The_silly_doll> how are u hackers
 * KM0201 chuckles... and now another
<gdea73> And honestly I don't care a whole lot about official support for the OS, I just want to finish configuring the current install.
<CFHowlett> The_silly_doll   *hackers*  not here.  Perhaps you want a different channel
<CFHowlett> KM0201   same stuff different nick?
<KM0201> :)
<gdea73> Well I didn't think the AMD/ATi drivers would run any better on 11.10, for example.
<The_silly_doll> hey
<gdea73> I'm using Catalyst 12.2, which would be the same version in use on Oneiric.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: From my limited research... I know that many laptop producers do not allow both the discreet and onboard graphics to run at the same time for battery conversvation
<gdea73> I installed the drivers from AMD's website.
<The_silly_doll> i like icecream
<CFHowlett> Iot|The_silly_doll
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: I would expect that too except these graphics chips are both AMD based and it's marketed as "hybrid graphics"
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: It's not just the drivers you have to worry about... sometimes the kernel itself is lacking a feature the drivers may need in newer releases
<gdea73> but regardless; I just want some way to switch between them. I don't need any hybrid graphics. I just want to be able to switch between the APU and the Radeon 6650M, even if it requires a reboot.
<The_silly_doll> so is this the guy hotline chat or the stripper chat room
<ikonia> neither
<pangolin> !guidelines > The_silly_doll
<ubottu> The_silly_doll, please see my private message
<ikonia> it's an ubuntu technical chat resource
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: so basically you're saying I won't be able to get it working for at least another year, when the AMD drivers for Linux become mildly acceptable on this newer hardware?
<ikonia> please keep to that topic
<gdea73> (didn't mean to sound like an attack, I'm making assumptions, as that's usually the case. I'm just sort of disappointed.)
<WilsonBradley> speaking of.. Has anyone seen some type of MONITOR profile app? Meaning , it adjusts things based on monitor plugged in?
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73:  There is that distinct possibility
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: well I'm an idiot for purchasing this hardware expecting it to work on Ubuntu.
<The_silly_doll> u fat fucks are so nooby u make bill gates look like a athlete
<gdea73> I guess what semi-convinced me, is that I couldn't find any documented *issues* running an A-series APU.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I stopped using AMD/ATI when I found the support for them was severely limited in the linux world... I used to love their products, especially all-in-wonder series... but it's so limited to get support I went over nvidia which seems to have a larger support base
<gdea73> now I realize I can't find any documented ANYTHING :P
<KM0201> he lasted longer than i thought he would..
<TRIAL_AND_ERROR> hes coming back btw
<CFHowlett> KM0201   what?  you think he's done for the day?
<KM0201> lol
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: though while shopping for laptops the only in my price range had Intel HD graphics alone, or AMD discrete cards.
<gdea73> and I don't want to be brand-biased based on how well their drivers work with my preferred OS. That's pathetic, in a way... on their end :(
<zooko> Dear people of #ubuntu: I'm trying to make a bootable USB drive for my son's 11th birthday.
<zooko> I followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: though I thought I was pretty close with configuration... I thought it was just a matter of configuring "amdconfig" right. I almost got them working
<zooko> (He has a Macbook Pro.)
<zooko> But the result is a blank grey screen.
<gdea73> I just really want a usable laptop.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I work with both Intel and Nvidia graphics for my rigs... both equally supported... it's not biased on brand on my part... I just choose what is going to have the best support outcome when I have a problem... but getting back to your situation
<S-aint> right im off... thanx for advice ill be back tomorrow. reading made me tired :P
<gdea73> but yes I'd prefer to focus on the hardware at hand.
<CFHowlett> gdea73   suggest you look at the ubuntu OEM laptop companies
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Isn't the bios capable of selecting between the two cards?
<pragmaticenigma> CFHowlett: He's already made the purchase
<gdea73> CFHowlett: Those would be ideal, except I purchased based on the price and hardware performance; not OEM OS. I never use OEM installs of any OS anyway.
<gdea73> CFHowlett: and yeah, I have. Can't really return it either I don't think. Only replacement. From Newegg. *sigh*
<CFHowlett> gdea73   fair enough.  Wish it had worked out better for you.
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: so here's the deal, yes the BIOS switches between "APU Only" and "dynamic mode"
<WilsonBradley> zooko- look up Pendrivelinux
<gdea73> CFHowlett: well I'm still hoping that it will :P
<gdea73> but thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> can you throw back up your laptop model for me?
<zooko> WilsonBradley: thanks!
<WilsonBradley> I make usb distros all the time
<gdea73> yeah: Lenovo IdeaPad Z575. The posts you may find on it and Linux are likely mine. A review on Newegg said that the 3D acceleration worked fine on their Linux install, but they were running a custom-configured build of Arch. FWIW.
<WilsonBradley> they are great for boot utilities when your stuck
<gdea73> (and they also said the WiFi was recognized by default, which is kind of a lie, it took me several hours lol
<gdea73> )
<WilsonBradley> That site is all automated
<WilsonBradley> I mean the USB Multiboot creator
<WilsonBradley> Simple
<zooko> WilsonBradley: is there some special instructions for Macbook Pro?
<gdea73> man this has been a long day...
<WilsonBradley> Not sure about Macbook
<WilsonBradley> OSX
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... gdea73 your laptop wireless is newer than what was available at the time of 10.10
<WilsonBradley> You don't have a windows box?
<gdea73> had to say "goodbye" to my parents' BMW 525i :(
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: well the WiFi works now, so that's all that matters.
<gdea73> and sorry for O/T anyway, just it's a pity, I liked the E39s a lot, and the world didn't need to lose another XD
<gdea73> so back to the fglrx drivers :P
 * zooko discovers that he already has a package named "usb-creator-gtk" on his Ubuntu laptop.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: are you a member to the ubuntuformums?
<pragmaticenigma> nm
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: yup. Under the same u/n
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... stumbled on your thread... didn't scroll up fast enough to see your name
<gdea73> ironically I'm using my Dell Inspiron 5000 as my way to troubleshoot my IdeaPad. The Inspiron is ~12 years old.
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: yeah that's fine. so anyway I can get it to work with just the APU drivers, but I can't get the discrete ones to work again
<zooko> Darn, usb-creator-gtk has the "Make Startup Disk" button greyed-out and I don't see how to make it enabled.
<CFHowlett> zooko   running as sudo?
<zooko> Ah, maybe that's because I didn't run it with sudo..
<zooko> CFHowlett: :-)
<zooko> Dang, still greyed-out with sudo. :-(
<fancybone> LOL I STALK
<gdea73> on a side-note, msot of the time my laptop won't resume from suspend. I have to actually remove the battery to get it to POST again.
<zooko> Ah! I just needed to wait longer.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Suspend and Hibernate are both features that are hit or miss on any computer... best not to use them
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: yup, yet another aspect of the alternative O/S world that gradually drives me insane...
<zooko> I assume this isn't going to work, because I assume it is making a USB drive which will boot on a PC, i.e. using BIOS and MBR.
<zooko> But my son has a Macbook Pro, so I will have to figure out how to use EFI and GPT. ☹
<gdea73> I can suspend on my laptop running Win98SE. I can suspend on my Pentium II running Win95. I can suspend on my 486 running DOS. But my new PCs running Linux? out of the question lol
<pragmaticenigma> I can't run my current machine with C-states enabled for my CPU because of power management bugs in the kernel
<gdea73> C-states? That sounds like a frustrating problem though as well.
<GoblinL> lol how do I customize this XCHAT so that I see list of people on the right side?
<gdea73> the most frustrating part of alternative OSes is the lack of hardware support, I've found.
<pragmaticenigma> C-states is a set of instructions for power management on the CPU... basically tells the CPU to turn on and off cores, when to lower clock cycles, etc
<pangolin> GoblinL, you should e able to click along the right side of the window and expand the nick list
<pragmaticenigma> I'm sorry to say gdea73 ... your configuration is just too new to be able to find solutions... :-(
<GoblinL> pangolin I am on a 10 inch, doesn't seem to work
 * gdea73 is seething with rage
<gdea73> just kidding lol
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I would suggest focussing your efforts on the graphics chip model numbers
 * gdea73 is actually mildly anoyed
<gdea73> but yes, of course.
 * zooko reads https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_to_create_Live_USB_systems
<gdea73> The APU: AMD A6-3420M. GPU: Radeon HD 6650M.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: In my experience... linux and laptops are like black magic...
<gdea73> lol true
<gdea73> so anyway, I'll try to focus for a second now...
<pragmaticenigma> GoblinL: Look through the preferences under settings... you will find the setting in there
<gdea73> I have two ways to enable/disable the discrete GPU. (1) BIOS, and (2) Catalyst.
<pragmaticenigma> Once the OS has taken over the bios setting no longer matters
<gdea73> The graphics worked, on the discrete chip, right after installing Catalyst. and running amdconfig --initial
<GoblinL> I must have a old or sad version of Xchat....
<gdea73> then I disabled it, via Catalyst, and rebooted. That lead to a purple screen. So fglrx is broken now. However, if I DISABLE the discrete GPU in the BIOS, it boots right up from the integrated APU, using fglrx.
<gdea73> so basically I've had both GPUs working, with fgrlx, at different times; but now when I boot with the discrete card disabled by the BIOS, Catalyst won't give me the option to switch to it.
<Ampix0> ok a bit of a specialized question. finally set up an ubuntu server with the minecraft server on it. When you try to connect to the minecraft server you get this message "internal exception: java.net socket exception: connection reset"
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: True... because it's a switch disabled... BIOS isn't letting the drivers know the card exists...
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: It's like whack a mole
<jefimenko> does anyone know how to read the output on /dev/console over ssh?
<gdea73> exactly; so is there any way out without reinstalling fglrx altogether?
<gdea73> I've tried running and rerunning various amdconfig commands with no success.
<pragmaticenigma> Ampix0: This isn't the correct forum for that type of question... you'd be better served on the minecraft forums
<Ampix0> well the issue is really with ubuntu and java
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: removing any xorg.conf files may help get things to go back to defaults...
<gdea73> Ampix0: I'm familiar with Minecraft servers, and a bit of Ubuntu, hardly any Java. :D
<jefimenko> i'm reading the upstart docs which say that adding "console output" to an upstart conf connects the standard input, output, and error file descriptors to /dev/console
<pragmaticenigma> Ampix0: No, the issue is with how you have your server configured for minecraft...
<jefimenko> now i have no idea how to read from /dev/console
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: that's what I just did; the laptop now runs with the open source drivers.
<pragmaticenigma> Ampix0: If there was an issue with Ubuntu or java, then there would be bigger issues with your machine right now
<gdea73> what I need to do though is edit *catalyst*'s file to switch to discrete graphics, except I am not running fglrx at the moment, and the only way I *can* is with the BIOS switch off.
<meerkats> I need to extract 6k .zip files. Problem is: everytime the machine find and error in any directory, it stops. I want it to extract all, disregarding the errors (Or, not extracting the ones containing mistakes, but extracting the rest)
<CFHowlett> meerkats   you should be able to navigate inside the archive and extract individual files ...
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: It's really sounding like through all the trial and error something is configured and it's nearing the point where a reinstall might be necassary
<Praxi> in Nautilus, is there any way for me to copy files to a protected folder without dropping to terminal to run a sudo?
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: haha, I'll buy that. Okay I'll uninstall fgrlx and try to reinstall it.
<gdea73> but the problem is I got "stuck" by switching to the onboard graphics via Catalyst. That's bad, because I'm going to be able to need to switch.
<pragmaticenigma> The problem is the config files may not leave when you uninstall
<Krambiorix> how can i disable the automatic logout in 11.10?
<pragmaticenigma> Krambiorix: There is no automatic logout
<Krambiorix> pragmaticenigma, mine does
<Krambiorix> after 10 mins
<pragmaticenigma> Krambiorix: You will need to be more specific... are you actually seeing the login screen after 10 min or just a prompt to enter your password?
<Krambiorix> pragmaticenigma, okok prompt to enter pass
<meerkats> CFHowlett, Im talking about 6,000 files here
<nowhereFast> is this considered correct for deleting all except a specific directory: rm -rf $(ls 2>/dev/null | grep -vx dirname)
<meerkats> well, folders
<gdea73> I'll run an apt-get purge after the uninstall script. Though wait I imagine part of it is in my home folder...
<pragmaticenigma> Krambiorix: That's your screensaver locking your desktop when your away
<CFHowlett> meerkats   ow.  Forget I suggested it.
<Krambiorix> pragmaticenigma, where can i change that? I use gnome classic
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: yeah... are you installing fglrx through apt-get?
<jefimenko> does anyone know how to read std output and std error on /dev/console?
<CFHowlett> Krambiorix   system>preferences>screensaver>"lock screen..."
<pragmaticenigma> Thank you CF
<jefimenko> i've been googling and cannot find out
<CFHowlett> pragmaticenigma   no problem
<Krambiorix> CFHowlett, i don't have system>pref.....
<gdea73> I installed fglrx via AMD's auto-installer as advised by someone helping me last night.
<imbezol> meerkats: you have a dir with 6000 zips in it?
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: K- then apt-get purge will not get rid of your configuration files
<CFHowlett> Krambiorix   the exact language might differ, but you do have a preferences tab.  I can't say exactly as I'm on 10.04
<pragmaticenigma> nowhereFast: that is not appropriate for this chat room
<meerkats> imbezol, yes
<nowhereFast> heh
 * nowhereFast shakes his head
<imbezol> meerkats: find /dir -name '*.zip' -exec unzip {} \;
<gdea73> ok
<nowhereFast> n/p
<Krambiorix> damn ubuntu 11.10 sucks
<ikonia> Krambiorix: if you don't like it, don't use it
<Krambiorix> i better stayed on 10.04
<Ibogaine> anyone know how to get Vidaldi to work (tor) ?
<CFHowlett> Krambiorix   x/l/k/ubuntu are available
<CFHowlett> Krambiorix   although I completely agree about using LTS only ...
<pragmaticenigma> Krambiorix: If you having trouble, you really need to be more specific about the setup of your machine... Gnome is not installed by default in ubuntu 11.10 so you have already done some configuration to your system which would make it difficult to trouble shoot
<Krambiorix> pragmaticenigma, yeah i use GNOME 3 classic
<Fyodorovna> Ibogaine, you can download a browser all set to work from tor.
<gdea73> Krambiorix: as do I prefer Ubuntu 10. I didn't like Unity or Gnome 3 a lot
<CFHowlett> 11.10 screensaver settings?  Need to disable password lock - plz send to krmabiorix
<gdea73> and gnome classic was always problematic anyway
<meerkats> imbezol, wont that just unzip one fiel at a time?
<Ibogaine> fyodorovna I would like it to work with XChat though
<meerkats> file*
<savage> can I install an old postgresql version (8.3) on Ubuntu 10.04?
<pragmaticenigma> Krambiorix: That would have been benificial to know up front... CF gave instructions for Gnome 2
<savage> What should I add to my sources.list?
<imbezol> meerkats: isn't that what you want?
<Krambiorix> but where is the preferences in 11.10?
<fman23> click the power cog in the upper right for preferences
<pragmaticenigma> savage: Not recommended as older versions may not have all security patches applied
<savage> I understand, but I have a project that depends on pgsql 8.3 :\
<zooko> WilsonBradley: I don't have a Windows box.
<Praxi> gnome-tweak-tool Krambiorix?
<pragmaticenigma> chill Krambiorix, if someone knows they will answer when they can
<zooko> WilsonBradley: have you made a USB drive that could boot Macbook Pro before?
<Krambiorix> Praxi, nope
<pragmaticenigma> Praxi: not the right solution
<Praxi> only caught half the conversation
<zooko> I guess I'll try this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<fman23> savage: why can it not use a newer version of postgreslq?
<WilsonBradley> No, but have heard of it
<fman23> postgresql*
<pragmaticenigma> Praxi: He needs help finding the screensaver settings for Gnome 3 to disable the screen saver password
<WilsonBradley> I have a Hackentosh install on an MSI Netbook
<savage> fman: Ask the guys in stanford :p http://dbpubs.stanford.edu:8011/doku.php/trio:install
<Praxi> there aren't any settings unless you installed xscreensaver
<CFHowlett> WilsonBradley   see it would have really helped to mention that sooner.
<janusz2> Hi, is it possible to block a process (like a text editor) from accessing other files, executing scripts etc. ? If yes, then what's the simplest way to do it ?
<CFHowlett> WilsonBradley   let's talk ...
<fman23> savage: have you tried it with a newer version?
<Praxi> thats one of the big complaints about gnome-screensaver, no settings that a normal sane person can get to
<pragmaticenigma> Praxi: that is not correct... Gnome 3 uses it's own Screensaver engine
<WilsonBradley> K
<savage> fman23: yes, it fails with an error
<CFHowlett> WilsonBradley   see my tutorial  http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837&st=0#entry1427797
<pragmaticenigma> Praxi: and gnome 3 can at least let a person disable the scren lock when the screensaver is active
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: I have removed all traces of fglrx and according system changes it made. Now rebooting with the open source drivers. Can you help me get the proprietary ones configured right this time?
<WilsonBradley> ok
<savage> fman23: something like this   ERROR: incompatible library "/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/lib/triospi.so": version mismatch DETAIL: Server is version 8.4, library is version 8.3. ' in '/* *
<hansel> eww
<Praxi> too bad I can't change the screensaver in gnome =/
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I really have never had luck installing or working with those drivers... have always stuck with the default installed
<Ibogaine> anyone running linux distro on a ASUS EEE 1000H ? everyone says its neat but I find so many distros incredible slow
<Praxi> the new gnome-screensaver might be a step in the right direction, but the inability of a normal person to effect it without reading way too many man pages is stupid for new users
<meerkats> imbezol, well, I wanted to extract all th 6000 files with just one command
<meerkats> darn
<meerkats> folders
<gdea73> oh, well I don't have much hope running the open source drivers... can anyone else help me get fglrx installed?
<Praxi> messed with it for hours today before I finally game up and installed xscreensaver and can control my screensaver again lol.
<imbezol> meerkats: you have 6000 zips or 6000 folders full of zips? lol.. confused
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: the open source drivers do not allow any true hardware acceleration, and the resolution is locked at 1024x768 on a 1366x768 display.
<fman23> savage: well you have two options, either work with getting postgresql installed or compile trio for the latest postgresql
<imbezol> meerkats: the command i gave will search a dir for .zip files and extract them all
<webereinc> Hello! - anyone run 11.10 under VirtualBox?
<fman23> postgresql 8.3 installed*
<pragmaticenigma> I am aware of the limitation gdea73... though you can fix resolution problems manually... the accerlation is harder
<meerkats> sorry imbezol , it appears now there are both files and folders, but the vast majority are folders, ZIP folders
<fman23> oh wait
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: and it's important to me that 3D acceleration works on this. If I didn't want to use 3D acceleration, I would use my Inspiron for everything, which I currently do ;)
<imbezol> meerkats: you mean folders with zips in them? or do you zips with folders in them? lol
<webereinc> Under Virtualbox, my Ubuntu 11.10 is locked at video resolution off 800x600 with no other options... any thoughts anyone?
<gdea73> the only computing activity that would work (hopefully at all), solely on the IdeaPad would be Minecraft.
<fman23> savage: if you would like to isntall older versions of packages, use synaptic
<pragmaticenigma> pesky games
<fman23> savage: it has full support for package downgrading
<masen> webereinc: have you installed guest additions?
<gdea73> haha well they're no the ones causing the problems, they just are my reason for wanting to solve them
<webereinc> masen: yep
<KM0201> whats the command to move a folder (with data) to another location?   mv /path/to/folder /path/to/destination   keep stelling me "the directory is not empty" so i'm assuming i'm missing a switch
<gdea73> * not; such an annoying typo
<ThatGuy85> Question for Ubuntu 11.10 using lubuntu.
<webereinc> masen: but I don't know how to check if they are 'being used'
<meerkats> imbezol, zips with folders in them
<CFHowlett> webereinc   did you install guest additions?
<imbezol> meerkats: ah.. it doesn't matter what's in the zips.. it will extract everything
<ThatGuy85> Files that I copy from a usb voice recorder are 10x larger on disk.
<webereinc> CFHowlett: Yes - they are installed, but I don't know how to verify that they are being 'used'
<gdea73> okay I got fglrx installed. Here's my current plan which I think may work (!!)
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: have you seen this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820686
<Loshki> KM0201: does /path/to/destination/folder already exist?
<ThatGuy85> Total file size: 9.5. size on disk 75gb
<KM0201> Loshki: of course
<gdea73> ah okay
<KM0201> i jsut did cp and it seems to work, so i'll just delete the old folder
<gdea73> so since both GPUs use the same driver, which apparently doesn't support GPU switching (though it says it does), I'll just do it manually.
<gdea73> oh wait, crap, purple screen on boot -_-
<gdea73> wow, I get absolutely nothing, it hangs at a purple screen.
<fman23> All of the sudden my file's names were replaced with ECRYPT_FENK_ENCRYPTED.FWYU-<random ascii characters>.  This happened in the middle of an sftp session.  Does anyone know what might have caused this and how i can remedy this without stopping any services running as the user?
<masen> wbereinc: do you get mouse pointer integration?
<webereinc> masen: yes, the mouse is working just fine!
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I have a feeling something is still reading a rogue config file... you might be better served starting from scratch completely?
<Loshki> KM0201: then you can't mv /path/to/folder /path/to/destination because that will try to create 'folder' within 'destination', which already exists, so the move fails. You can maybe do mv /path/to/folder/* /path/to/destination/folder instead...
<savage> fman23: thanks i'll try that
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: oh God no, not another reformat *shudder*
<KM0201> Loshki: thats what i ended up doing
<fman23> savage: np, btw would u happen to know the cause of my problem?
<KM0201> i didn't think about that before
<gdea73> I explained my WiFi driver troubles; I had to compile the module manually and that was a complete pain. I'm hoping I won't have to do that.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: when it's a new install... sometimes that the best option... makes everything clean from the start
 * KM0201 needs to get better at command line
<ThatGuy85> Question for Ubuntu 11.10 using lubuntu. Files that I copy from a usb voice recorder are 10x larger on disk. Total file size: 9.5gb. size on disk 75.7gb
<gdea73> though it appears to be that, I'm getting a purple screen again.
<gdea73> well... crap.
<Loshki> KM0201: the commandline stuff can be tricky, but worth learning, IMHO...
<KM0201> yea.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I really think you should try a newer release of Ubuntu... also, make sure you have backports enabled if you are going to continue trying to run older versions of Ubuntu... at least it will help get newer driver and software versions
<gdea73> and yet I'm prevented by my extreme hatred for Windows 7 from using Windows at all so I think in the mean time I'll just have to deal.
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: well I guess, it's just that I honestly don't care about recency of software, I just want something that works. And I love Gnome 2, and have a hard time with all other DE's. Even LXDE doesn't suit my needs just right, and it's far more difficult to configure and customize.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Also, consider one of the other non-unity installs... you can always install your preferred GUI after the fact
<gdea73> well I guess, though I may consider trying Arch since I'd have to set up the DE myself anyway.
<Mongoose> bought a larger monitor today. Running Natty. How do I change and make the fonts for "Applications Places and System larger to fit the larger screen. Big screen and present font size the size of a tick.
<gdea73> if I'm going to have to go DIY, I might as well really DI-myself. Not like LFS, but close :D
<pragmaticenigma> I would just try Lubuntu first... you can use apt-get to install Gnome 2 once your up and running
<gdea73> always wanted to try LFS, but I figured that might be a waste of my life,
<ikonia> gdea73: do you have an ubuntu issue /
<ikonia> gdea73: what are you talking about
<gdea73> I've tried Lubuntu on some other machines and always had a hard time with installation
<gdea73> ikonia: fglrx troubles on my APU based laptop with hybrid graphics.
<ikonia> gdea73: right - so how is swapping distros going to fix that ?
<gdea73> and furthermore Lubuntu wouldn't recognize my USB printer on my other PC. Ubuntu did so just fine.
<heizmann> Hi all, I'm trying to booting (live usb) to an encrypted "squashfs" from USB... I've found this method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428720 but "kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<gdea73> ikonia: it's not necessarily going to
<gdea73> but if I'm going to reformat, I might as well try something else/different
<ikonia> right - so what are you going on about ?
<ikonia> ok - bye then
<gdea73> haha I don't mean to dismiss the Ubuntu crowd, well...
<ikonia> you're not dismisisng it, you can use what you like
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: just so you know... the only difference between Ubuntu and Lubuntu is the DE... everything else should be exactly the same... and DE has nothing to do with Driver support for hardware
<ikonia> I just don't think the channel needs to hear about your plans
<heizmann> Is it because my initrd.gz doesn't include the cryptsetup program? Or modules non loaded?
<heizmann> :-/ casper is nice, but a little bit strong... ^^'
<Lirth> I just found an article on Anonymous-OS which is supposed to be based on Ubuntu 11.10. Has anyone tried it out and seen if this is true?
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: well that's odd, maybe it was because of the USB/chipset used on the other PC. The same printer worked fine under Ubuntu on my new desktop. On the older one (Lubuntu) it isn't recognized at all. But that's a minor issue, I'll fix it later.
<gdea73> And I would consider Lubuntu except I like my current Compiz, etc. configuration.
<gdea73> I think I'll most likely just reformat using 10.04 or 10.10; just for the sake of fixing fglrx. I won't stray too far from what I was doing. ;)
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I'm telling you all that is still possible... your just starting with Lubuntu to get things up and running... the rest can come when you have a stable system
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: that's a very valid point. Though in that case I suppose I'd just run 11.10 and then install gnome2 with apt-get from there... oh but I see it would only cause more problems to have Unity when I don't need/want it.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I think your too caught up on the eye-candy to really solve the problem... getting rid of the extras and getting the driver working is why I'm pressing that you try Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<ikonia> gdea73: you won't get gnome 2 on 11.10
<savage> fman23: I have no clue, sorry
<gdea73> ikonia: but if I use X/Lubuntu 11.10, can I?
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: You can install it manually
<ikonia> gdea73: no, gnome 2 is dead
<gdea73> :/
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: ubuntu ships with gtk3
<john_doe_jr> does anyone know of software for news groups ? like a news group reader or something like that?
<DX099> jrib, hello again
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: It is still possible to get Gnome 2 installed... there are plenty of articles on how to do it
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: what repos have it in ?
<gdea73> I guess I could try x/lubuntu, it's just that I figure that if it's remotely possible to get fglrx working with the version I'm used to, I might as well keep it that way...?
<ikonia> the sooner you let go of gnome 2, the better, it's dead
<ikonia> gdea73: lubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu all use the same kernel
<gdea73> ikonia: you're speaking to someone using his Win98 laptop with Opera 11 ontop of KernelEx to use IRC.
<john_doe_jr> anybody?
<gdea73> lol
<ikonia> gdea73: sopping the desktop won't make fglrx work
<ikonia> gdea73: how has your laptop running window 98 got anything to do with it ?
<gdea73> I'm just explaining that I don't like to let go of old software, at least not until it's utterly unusable :D
<gdea73> (and old hardware for that matter... I need to clean out my "RAM drawer")
<Pasq89> hello guys. anybody knows if there is a bug in getpwuid function? (memory leak)
<gdea73> I was just emphasizing that I like to use unsupported hacks to run older software. I like old software, if it works well enough. I always found Win98 worked great, at least on this machine.
<gdea73> (well I guess *like* is strong, but *am willing*)
<gdea73> well I'm going to reformat and try it right afterward, if I get the same type of problem I suppose I will try X/Lubuntu 11.10. I have a Lubuntu disc as well, so can't hurt to try both.
<pragmaticenigma> firealarm ... gotta go
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: lol RUN!
<gdea73> I'll be AFK for a little while while I install
<Pasq89> try Xubuntu first...
<heizmann> Hi all, I'm trying to booting (live usb) to an encrypted "squashfs" from USB... I've found this method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428720 but "kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"... any ideas?
<Pasq89> anybody knows if the bug about memory leak still exists in getpwuid? (it turns user id number to username string, as found in passwd)
<gdea73> and ikonia, the reason I was considering Arch is the only source I have, a Newegg review, said that WiFi and 3D acceleration / hybrid grahpics were working great after some configuration. That's what sort of inspired me to consider it.
<ikonia> gdea73: I'm not really interested, I'm here to help you with ubuntu
<ikonia> you can use what you want
<gdea73> ikonia: okay, and that's great, I was just explaining what gave me that thought. But if it works on anything Linux hopefully it will work on Ubuntu. Back to finding my CDs...
 * pragmaticenigma "and we're back"
<dr3mro> hello , will ubuntu start to use wayland on 12.10 ?
<pragmaticenigma> dr3mro: It's uncertain when wayland will make it's debut... it was supposed to arrive with 11.10
<Mongoose> Need to change screen resolution in Natty. Went to System/Preferences but there is no screen resolution. Please help
<dr3mro> ubuntu 12.04 has wayland on it's repositories
<totesmuhgoats> i thought wayland was far from ready still
<DX099> I'm getting a "Not authorized to control networking" with nm-applet on Ubuntu 11.10. How come ?
<Multbrelch> Mongoose, which GPU do u have?
<pragmaticenigma> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Multbrelch> Mongoose, nvidiea?
<Mongoose> what is a gpu?
<Multbrelch> :)
<Mongoose> haha
<gdea73> Mongoose: display adapter, graphics card, video card, any combination of those words, really?
<Multbrelch> Mongoose, do u have a nvidea graphics card?
<gdea73> * didn't intend the question mark.
<fman23> gpu= graphics processing unit
<gdea73> or that, fman23 lol
<Mongoose> ok,,,,
<fman23> like a cpu but specializes in geometric transformation
<gdea73> What is your computer's make/model? Desktop/laptop?
<Mongoose> don;t know,, only one motherboard and what ever is on it
<Mongoose> asus,,,
<gdea73> is this a custom-built desktop?
<Multbrelch> asus wot ...
<zooko> Sigh... I feel like giving up. Guess I'll take a break and wrap a birthday present book.
<Mongoose> P5G4IC-M
<pragmaticenigma> zooko: what was your question?
<fman23> All of the sudden my file's names were replaced with ECRYPT_FENK_ENCRYPTED.FWYU-<random ascii characters>.  This happened in the middle of an sftp session.  Does anyone know what might have caused this and how i can remedy this without stopping any services running as the user?
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, totesmuhgoats i can't wait to see it , I wish I can shutdown without seeing the ugly text on screen .. and i can switch vt without flickering and move windows on screen smoother .. compiz will be rewritten and made as a plugin from wayland and unity is  a plugin for compiz and x will run on compiz to draw the screen
<Mongoose> says,,,
<Mongoose> intel gma x4500 gpu
<pragmaticenigma> dr3mro: How old is your machine... I do not experience any of those issues with my current setup
<fman23> btw, my problem is on ubuntu 11.04 server edition
<Multbrelch> Mongoose, this seems to be a motherboard ... - ah, k intel
<Mongoose> ok
<fman23> i would restart but i cant right now
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, about 4 ,, it's 2006 model but i bought it in nov 2007
<Mongoose> no other cards on it
<gdea73> If I decide to use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, is there a way to use the newer Gnome 2 theme from 10.10 on it? I assume it would be releatively easy. And would it be wiser to use 10.04 than 10.10?
<Mongoose> graphic card that is
<pragmaticenigma> dr3mro: Wayland is unlikely to fix those issues... especially garbage text on boot and shutdown (those are handled by a completly different setup)
<Multbrelch> Mongoose, and preferences -> monitors does not work?
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, intel dualcore 1.86 /2MB cache vga intel i945 128MB RAM 3GB and HDD 160
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Make sure you enable backports
<Mongoose> please hold ,,checking
<gdea73> okay.
<ikonia> gdea73: I'd suggest not enabling backports
<Multbrelch> menu -> preferences ...
<Mongoose> ah, there it is
<pragmaticenigma> dr3mro: The issue is your graphics card... there is limited support
<ikonia> you should only use backports if you NEED a back port
<Multbrelch> and, Mongoose
<Mongoose> should have known
<Multbrelch> ?
<Mongoose> yes
<FuZi0N> Can someone please help me install VMware player in Ubuntu 10.04? I tried downloading it and doing sudo sh VMware-Player-4.0.2-591240.i386.bundle and the install screen comes up and completed completely fine, but when I try and open VMware player, it brings me to a screen asking me to add some files to the "VMware kernal modul updater".
<Multbrelch> Mongoose, problem solved ?
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, no that waht i read .. wayland will host more than one x session at same time and will control the transition between screen saver , log screen and plymouth and so on
<Mongoose> yes Multbrelch, thank you
<Multbrelch> Mongoose, so u can change resolution, right ?
<Mongoose> yes sir
<Multbrelch> :)
<Multbrelch> good
<Mongoose> :))
<pragmaticenigma> dr3mro: That's all done in software... you still need the hardware to support all the bells and whistles... the driver support for that chipset on linux is limited... therefore Wayland may not perform any better than X did
<Mongoose> your a good man thanks
<Multbrelch> all of us
<Mongoose> rr
<pragmaticenigma> i945 does not have hardware acceleration which is what compiz and wayland will require for transitions and other effects
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, but right now i can't affort a new hardware or any time soon
<pragmaticenigma> dr3mro: either disable compiz, or upgrade your hardware
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: Did you run vmware-config.pl?
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, would you suggest me a laptop model that runs unity fast and be chep
<pragmaticenigma> I wouldn't suggest running linux on a laptop
<ikonia> what ?
<pragmaticenigma> at least not if you want to be productive
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, why /
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: Oh the latest doesn't have the tool anymore
<psusi> pragmaticenigma, I'm pretty sure it does... it might not be very fast acceleration, but it should be enough for desktop effects
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, why ?
<Praxi> FuZi0N, does this look like your problem at the top?  http://communities.vmware.com/message/1552802
<ikonia> Linux is excellent on laptops that have supported hardware
<dr3mro> ikonia, +1
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: Key words there... "supported hardware"... do you know how hard it is to find that on a laptop
<ikonia> very easy
<Multbrelch> There is not much action in this channel here => Ubuntu becomes better and better !!! Good to see ....
<dr3mro> pragmaticenigma, any centrino laptop should work
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: I've never owned a laptop that is not fully supported and all my laptops are from main brands,
<dr3mro> ikonia, +1
<Quantum_Ion> ikonia, Wow I wish I had a Lenovo Thinkpad or a Toshiba laptop
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: I have main branded laptops too and they have had their issues... graphics and wireless in particular....
<ikonia> then that's your issue for not checking hardware compatability before buying
<schnuffle> expect for the power management
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: this is offtopic anyways... so lets move on
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: http://zareason.com/shop/Laptops/
<Praxi> thats funny I say the exact opposite, every laptop I have ever owned has had some problem with linux, and they are all major brands :)
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: it's not offtopic, you're telling the channel nosense about Linux not being productive on laptops,
<Quantum_Ion> Praxi, Old laptops work the best with Linux
<FuZi0N> yes
<FuZi0N> but how can i fix it?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> stop making things up
<dr3mro> my laptop works fine and supported but only i have issue with fn keys that i found a patch to fix it and it didn't fix since 2009 .. and i got a new usb modem that didn't work and i did create udev rule file to make it work .. only issue is memory usage is abit high some times up to 700MB
#ubuntu 2012-03-17
<Praxi> FuZi0N, can we get your log file like that guy guy?
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, ++++++++1111111111111111
<FuZi0N> umm
<FuZi0N> im not good with linux
<FuZi0N> i dont even know how to creaste a log :S
<Praxi> me neither hehe, open a terminal (CTRL ALT T) type cd /temp/vmware-root
<dr3mro> FuZi0N, log are created automatically by your distribution
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: lol, *do* you? (in response to your "wish")
<Quantum_Ion> FuZi0N, Takes a lot of practice and reading but you will learn it eventually
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: I'll let you know if/when I finish setting up all the proprietary drivers here lol
<Praxi> and look for a file in there, ls when list directory FuZi0N
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, +1
<FuZi0N> k
<FuZi0N> do you know wht path?
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: which version of ubuntu do you use?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot > dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro, please see my private message
<Praxi> FuZi0N, in a nutshell, the guy in that thread redownloaded
<FuZi0N> 10.04
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, +1 thats google stuff lol
<Praxi> do you know if your x64 or x86 FuZi0N?
<FuZi0N> so you think it was a corrupted download?
<FuZi0N> x86
<Quantum_Ion> FuZi0N, How much memory ?
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: lol
<dr3mro> do you guys know  how to disable cd rom of usb modem from automount
<Praxi> and you downloaded the x86 version of of vmware player?  that thread, the guy had downloaded a version that was too old for his version of ubuntu
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: Apprently you need to patch some modules http://superuser.com/questions/139656/how-do-i-install-the-vmware-player-on-ubuntu-10-04-when-it-hangs
<schnuffle> So maybe you can use VirtualBox?
<Praxi> I'm new to linux also, but I do work with vmware alot FuZi0N :)
<gdea73> is it possible to use over 3GB of RAM on a 32-bit Ubuntu install if you use PAE?
<gdea73> (and is that optimal compared to using a 64-bit install, for compatibility, drivers, etc.?)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr3mro> gdea73, not all CPUs support PAE
<gdea73> and please excuse me if what I just said made absolutely no sense.
<pragmaticenigma> You can use up to 4 GB of Ram on a 32 bit system
<pragmaticenigma> PAE has no effect gdea73
<gdea73> ah okay. I thought there was some sort of kernel switch (At least for 32-bit XP) that would allow over 4GB.
<gdea73> but I figured it was truly the limitations of the architecture - okay that's fine.
<FuZi0N> 2GB
<pragmaticenigma> nope.. gdea73, its a limitation of the archetecture
<gdea73> oh, so it's not plural, sorry :P
<gdea73> lol just messing
<Quantum_Ion> pragmaticenigma, That's true I usually ask how much ram because if it's over 4GB most likely it's 64bit
<FuZi0N> im not a big fan of virtualbox and i already got my virtual machine made in vmware
<gdea73> though out of curiosity, did 16-bit systems have an even smaller memory access limit?
<gdea73> (would it be 64MB?)
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Yes
<songer> hello
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: Then you'll need to patch vmware player
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: you can calculate it
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, I think a Sega Genesis was 16 bit I wonder how much memory it had ?
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: I think I attempted to a while ago, in my head, when I came up with 64M. that's why I was wondering if I was right.
<Praxi> schnuffle, looking at that thread you posted, that was a hang during install?  I think FuZi0N got it installed succesfully, just can't launch it?
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: lol; random...
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: sounds a little low
<FuZi0N> yes
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, Just out of curiousity had to google it
<FuZi0N> when i try to launch it
<schnuffle> Praxi: Yes, but the problem is that for getting it up and running you need to fix some vmware kernel modules
<FuZi0N> it takes me to a screen saying im missing the right kernel
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: I tried to before, and I never found anything.
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: you may be right... I don't know. It was a guess basically.
<itaylor57> 8 bit systems had a 64M memory limit
<FuZi0N> i dont think there is a patch for the newest version is htere?
<Quantum_Ion> The closet I cam was this The Sega Saturn has a small internal memory about 2MB
<schnuffle> FuZi0N:  which one have you running? uname -a to get that info
<pragmaticenigma> oh... I'm sorry gdea73 ... PAE does affect the maximum amount of memory
<gdea73> itaylor57: ah, alright... so then in that case, it would be...
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: yes that's fine I came to that conclusion. I wasn't going to use it. Just wondering.
<gdea73> I wonder about random things. All the time. :D
<Quantum_Ion> The Sega Saturn was the first video game console to break the 32 bit barrier
<pragmaticenigma> Though PAE would not be as efficient as having a 64 bit processor
<gdea73> wait... but you know, itaylor57, 64 is the square root of 4096M (32-bit limit). I thought that there would be one exponent between each successive (power of two)-bit architecture... ?
<gdea73> I can't use a half-exponent and I doubt it's a coincidence that the 32-bit limit is the square of that of the 8-bit architecture.
<Quantum_Ion> Those old videogame consoles were so classic
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: it's based in octal notation...
<pragmaticenigma> err... sorry ... hexal
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: oh wait, sorry, I totally misread your post. It *does* affect the maximum memory? Interesting. Still don't plan on using anything like that.
<gdea73> ah, that would make sense, regarding the hex notation
<gdea73> I'm a little brain-dead for doing some math calculations right now though.
<Quantum_Ion> The first Nintendo was 8 bit WOW
<gdea73> I have one! NES FTW!
<gdea73> I used to play Super Mario Brothers 3 on that alll the time :D
<gdea73> back in the day.
<Quantum_Ion> Come a long way since the days of the 8 bit console
<FuZi0N> im running the latest version
<FuZi0N> 4.0.5
<gdea73> so true, console gaming has come an incredible way. Gaming in general. The sheer amount of polygons one could render in a mere second of GTA IV, for example, is just incredible.
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: And your kernel version?
<pragmaticenigma> okay guys... I think we should stick to helping others with issues... and not clog up the room with !ot stuff
<gdea73> during Ubuntu setup, does it download packages before or after "Copying files..."? Because copying files is taking long enough and from experience I've noticed that the first update takes like an hour on my connection.
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: alright, fair enough... I'll leave in the meantime while my HD formats.
<newtolin> Can I setup luks in a way so that I have to enter my passphrase only once before booting for mounting volumes on 2 different hard drives? (truecrypt on win can do that, if the volumes have the same passphrase.) If not: what do you think of storing a keyfile for the second disk on the first disk an setup auto mount with that instead of a passphrase?
<Praxi> FuZi0N, here is a interesting link farther down in schnuffle 's thread http://jbmoore61.blogspot.com/2010/02/fixing-vmware-workstation-652-and-linux.html  talks about kernel version and a few other things
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Did you get any further on your project?
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: I'm working on it, to some extent, now - I'm reinstalling Ubuntu 10.10 for now, hoping I can get a more stable fglrx system. I was going to try 10.04 but my only CD-Rs are terrible at the moment, and I can't find my USB stick, so I'll just use my existing CD of 10.10 x64.
<pragmaticenigma> does fglrx have support for 64bit?
<gdea73> the only CD-Rs I have access to are these Memorex "Music" CD-Rs, which make any CD-ROM drive vibrate in terror when inserted. They sound like they're going to explode if I try to write to them, kind of like in that Mythbusters episode... :P
<gdea73> fglrx, I thought, did.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: You can select a lower burn speed when burning discs
<gdea73> I'm pretty sure it does, it has separate packages for x64.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: K, just checking
<FuZi0N> how do i uninstall the current version of vmware i have installed?
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: I know I can use slower burn speeds, its just that I tend to get erratic CDs with this particular CD-R. Just spinning one up causes that horrible noise, and a lot of vibration, preventing a successful burn. cheap media...
<gdea73> * batch of CD-Rs.
<FuZi0N> nvm
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I lost a nice Sony DVD-RW drive to a bad disk... good idea to use those disks sparingly
<CFHowlett> FuZi0N   sudo apt-get purge vmware
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: sudo vmware-installer -u vmware-player should do the trick
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: ouch, yeah I figured I'd wait until I can buy a new batch of 50, this time normal data CD-Rs.
<Praxi> gotta run for beer and mexican food, good luck FuZi0N sounds like schnuffle's got ya covered :)
<gdea73> Praxi: lol
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: Check your PMs
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: if the above fails: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=38
<schnuffle> Praxi: have a good meal
<Quantum_Ion> I wish they had a wearable computer with Ubuntu Linux on it
<chris__> Hey I was wondering if there is anyway to increase my scrollwheel speed in Xbuntu? I tried looking in the mouse settings, it seems much much slower then in windows.
<Tunix2> What is Ubuntu 2D? I used to be able to select Gnome Classic from the login screen
<droid-0854> Tunix, look up ubuntu forks
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: Still waiting for your kernel version. Vmware Player 4.x needs a 64Bit kernel. So first thing to check, is your kernel 64Bit
<itaylor57> Tunix2, did you just upgrade to 11.10?
<Praxi> waiting for my ride for mexican food, tunix ubuntu 2d is for lower performance systems http://lifehacker.com/5735942/unity-2d-speeds-up-ubuntus-unity-interface-on-low+powered-computers
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: So if you have only 32Bit you'll have to install the old version 3.x
<Tunix2> itaylor57: I install from a 11.10 CD
<Praxi> schnuffle, in one of my earlier questions FuZi0N said x86
<FuZi0N> yeah... im trying to uninstall it and try 3.0.1
<itaylor57> !nounitry | Tunix2 if you want more like gnome classic
<valdano113> Hi
<schnuffle> FuZi0N: Fine, and good luck
<itaylor57> !nouniry | Tunix2 if you want more like gnome classic
<CFHowlett> valdano113   greetings
<itaylor57> !nounity | Tunix2 if you want more like gnome classic
<CFHowlett> !nounity|Tunix2
<ubottu> Tunix2 if you want more like gnome classic: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubottu> Tunix2: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<itaylor57> if i could only type
<Edisto> I am trying to uninstall and reinstall a program. if its hanging on installation does that mean the file is corrupted?
<CFHowlett> Edisto   possibly.  did you get it through software center or otherwise
<schnuffle> Edisto: How did you install? From repository?
<Praxi> don't think Tunix2 was asking how to not run unity, he was asking what unity2d is?
<itmannen> Hello from 12.04 Beta1 in Sweden
<CFHowlett> !precise|itmannen
<ubottu> itmannen: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Edisto> otherwise... it installed fine the first time but when i delted the folder and tried to reinstall its just hanging
<itmannen> Ok
<CFHowlett> Edisto   if not through software center expect the unexpected
<Edisto> lol
<Tunix2> itaylor57: CFHowlett Will i see any slight performance increases by using classic-gnome?
<schnuffle> Edisto: Please be more precise about how you installed what folder you deleted .....
<valdano113> i have a problem with my wifi bus card (sagem) i had installed windows wirless drive and i installed the drive.inf but every starup i have to install drive.inf to use net
<CFHowlett> Tunix2   I don't/won't use unity as I'm on 10.04 usbunt studio
<CFHowlett> sorry but IDK
<Edisto> so i did a tar xvfz xamp... -C /opt folder... then a rm -rf lampp
<orionsonofneptun> hello
<schnuffle> Edisto: Any reason for using xamp? I suggest that you just install apache2,mysql-server,php,phpmyadmin
<CFHowlett> Tunix2  x/l/ubuntu are both "lighter" distros for older and lower specification machines.
<itaylor57> Tunix2, the fact that your computer came up in unity2d shows that ubuntu doesn't think your computer can handle doing unity3d
<raichlea> This is a minor annoyance, but can anybody tell me why I'm unable to change the shortcut to launch a terminal window? I can find it in the menu but I'm unable to change anything
<schnuffle> Edisto:  paste a ls -l /opt
<Tunix2> itaylor57: I put it in 2d manually
<itaylor57> Tunix2, ok didn'tknow that
<Tunix2> itaylor57: I was using Xubuntu because I wanted the lightest weight ubuntu install possible except Xubuntu had a lot of issues
<itaylor57> Tunix2, there is always xfce
<Edisto> schnuffle: i was using everything because i for some reason when I install php... I still can't open local php files it just tries to save them or open with gedit
<Edisto> because for remove the i
<schnuffle> Edisto: you need to install the apche php module and activate it
<ZenGuy311> how can I add the md5 hash of a file in the output of tree alongside the filenames?
<spons> wazaaap
<Edisto> that is with sudo a2enmod action?
<Edisto> i tried that one but it still the same unless there's something different
<ZenGuy311> can vlc 2.0 be run on 10.04?
<schnuffle> Edisto: Yes and the module is libapache2-mod-php5
<Edisto> let me try it again
<schnuffle> Edisto: When you install it it should be activated by default
<Edisto> yeah which is the crazy part
<dysun> hi
<dysun> i'm running ubuntu 10.04
<dysun> and i have a pci quad nic card
<dysun> my motherboard has 4 onboard nics as well
<schnuffle> Edisto: Just for you to know lampp may be nice for dev jobs but never use it on production server
<dysun> i was wondering if there is a certain way
<dysun> to get my nics to load up in the order i want
<dysun> can any of you guys help ?
<mumixam> you want a certain card to have eth0?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there anyone who use inkscape
<dysun> yeah
<soreau> dysun: Are you setting up a server or switch of some kind?
<hellyeah> i am in inkscape channel but no one answwer
<CFHowlett> hellyeah   sometimes
<dysun> soreau: yeah i am
<mumixam> dysun: try looking at this file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<soreau> dysun: In the udev file, you can edit the device names for each piece of detected hardware
<orionsonofneptun> language
<dysun> mumixam, soreau: k thanks guys i'll check it out right now
<orionsonofneptun> ubbotu language
<soreau> dysun: if you have eth1 - eth8 for instance, try 'grep -Rn eth8 /etc' to get an idea where it's hiding
<dysun> soreau: wow this is is exactly what i was looking for. thanks!
<soreau> dysun: eth0 - eth7 I guess, grep for eth7 or whatever
<Edisto> schnuffle still getting the same thing after I installed apache2,mysql-server,php,phpmyadmin
<schnuffle> Edisto: You mean you call a php file and it gets downloaded?
<Edisto> schnuffle: i open it with firefox and it says open with gedit or save it won't view
<Edisto> schnuffle: did a2enmod php5 and says already enabled
<schnuffle> Edisto: so you do a http://localhost/inho.php and it want to open it in Some editor?
<schnuffle> Edisto: Did you restart your apaches server?
<magicJ> you need to tell apache that this is an executable type pf script
<Edisto> ya... actually i'm trying to install word press so i'm just dragging the install.php to the browser or going to file open
<Edisto> schnuffle: the localhost works its just opening php file
<magicJ> AddHandler cgi-script .php
<schnuffle> Edisto: No you need to enter the correct URL into the browser. Wordpress should be in /var/www
<schnuffle> magicJ: HE has modphp5 enabled
<magicJ> schnuffle:  not enough
<schnuffle> Edisto: so if wordpress was extracted to /var/www/wp you need to type http://localhost/wp/install.php
<Edisto> i gotcha... it is different from windows =D
<Edisto> thanks schnuffle
<schnuffle> magicJ: It's enough as you get a conf file which adds a Addtype
<dmrlulz> does anyone know how to make the login screen for gdm or lightdm show up in only one monitor? in other words, start xinerama or whatever before starting the desktop?
<dmrlulz> i'm trying to use an alternative window manager, but since my X relies on gnome machinery to start non-mirroring multihead, the alt window managers all end up mirrored
<drPoO> can anybody point me towards a good gdisk RAID tutorial??
<korvin> Hey broz
<drPoO> can anybody point me towards a good gdisk RAID tutorial??
<schnuffle> drPoO: gdisk?
<drPoO> schnuffle,  gdisk - Interactive GUID partition table (GPT) manipulator
<schnuffle> drPoO: http://blog.scurker.com/2010/09/installing-ubuntu-10-04-w-raid-1-and-gpt
<jesse_> Wee woo
<schnuffle> drPoO: in german: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<schnuffle> drPoO: and in english: http://www.cynick.com/2011/12/05/successfully-installing-ubuntu-11-10-with-software-raid/
<drPoO> schnuffle, I already installed 10.04 LTS server and I want to create a RAID 1 on 4 3TB HDDs now
<drPoO> schnuffle, I know how to do it with fdisk
<drPoO> schnuffle, but GPT partitioning is new to me
<cassiereroni> I'm a newbie here, 1st visit.  Looking to maybe install Ubantu onto my system but don't know anything about this stuff and scared to death.
<schnuffle> drPoO: okay haven't had much experience with GPT yet
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: so how can we help?
<macer1> Hi
<macer1> I have a question :D
<drPoO> cassiereroni, just do it! Get rid of windoze or iCrap and go free!
<schnuffle> !anyone | macer1
<ubottu> macer1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Swurl> drPoO: try using
<macer1> uh sorry >.>
<cassiereroni> schnuffle, how would I install Ubantu and get rid of Windows?
<Swurl> Cassiererni: I can help
<JoseeAntonioR> cassiereroni: Are you using Ubuntu at the moment?
<drPoO> Swurl, try using what?
<macer1> If I have LVM, on that LVM 3 partitions: boot, root(luks), swap(luks) do I have to enter the password two times, one for swap and one for root >.>?
<Swurl> mbr
<cassiereroni> No, not using Ubantu.  Using Windows 7
<Swurl> Get wubi
<drPoO> Swurl, mbr?
<JoseeAntonioR> Swurl: cassiereroni mentioned removing Wind
<`Korvin> switched to tty1, kdm crashed, and desktp effects turned off opengl to prevent further crashing, now after reverting that, my terminal won't accept background transparency =O
<`Korvin> and yes desktop effects ae enabled
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: 1.Make a backup, 2. Make a backup, 3. Download and burn a Ubuntu install CD  4. start from that CD, Wipe your disk and install it
<cassiereroni> I do have another hard drive on my computer that isn't hooked up because windows won't start if I hook it up.  Could I install Ubantu on that drive?
<snickers_> bad horse doesnt want u to make   abackup
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: yes
<JoseeAntonioR> cassiereroni: Yes, of course you can. Just, make sure you backup important things.
<Numb3r> hey there
<JoseeAntonioR> Numb3r: Hello!
<rjman> cassiereroni: have you tried the live cd/usb to make sure you like ubuntu/linux first?
<macer1> hm?
<cassiereroni> Having a slow time reading everything.  Hang on while I find out where I need to be.
<reagle> i'm moving all my desktop to ubuntu 11.10. i really like the ring switcher and it works on my netbook, work PC, but not my home PC. It's not that it doesn't work, it simply doesn't show up in ccsm.
<reagle> is there any reason a plugin simply wouldnt' show up?
<Quantum_Ion> Just through Ubuntu on all your old PC's and breath new life into them
<JoseeAntonioR> reagle: Maybe video settings.
<`Korvin> Does anyone have any idea?
<macer1> or maybe…just mount the root partition and have the keyfile for swap there, and automount?
<cassiereroni> rjman, it doesn't really matter if I like it or not, I just bought this system and just found out 5 minutes ago that windows is pirated.  I need to get it off of my computer....I'm soooo mad!
<reagle> JoseeAntonioR: what do you mean? is there a log that would say which plugins failed, some switch for different vid settings?
<Quantum_Ion> cassiereroni, lol@pirate Windows
<rjman> cassiereroni: ah, i see
<reagle> again, the cooler 3d switchers don't even appear in ccsm Windows Management tab
<JoseeAntonioR> reagle: I meant, some PCs can't handle Unity.
<dmrlulz> how do i start the display manager without display mirroring in a multihead environment?
<reagle> unity is OK, this is a different switcher in ccsm. in any case, is that the typical behavior, it tests if the plugin will work and won't show it?
<dmrlulz> i want gdm (or lightdm, or whatever) to show a login thing in one monitor, and just background in the other
<JoseeAntonioR> reagle: I don't know, exactly.
<Darknessraptor> buenas noches a todos
<schnuffle> !sp | Darknessraptor
<Darknessraptor> aquí es el canal de soporte de ubuntu?
<Darknessraptor> Hi every one?
<schnuffle> Darknessraptor: hi, only english, #ubuntu-sp for spanish support
<JoseeAntonioR> Darknessraptor: Hola!
<itaylor57> !es | Darknessraptor
<ubottu> Darknessraptor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Darknessraptor> may I ask if here is Ubuntus's suport channel?
<schnuffle> Darknessraptor: yes it's the support channel :)
<cassiereroni> how do I know what files are important?  Do you mean files that are like, my pictures and files that I have or do you mean files that are part of the system?
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: important means that you want to keep them, like photos ........
<Darknessraptor> Ok I understand it's not a problem OK :)
<Darknessraptor> tks
<cassiereroni> Ok, so I don't have to worry about drive files, for cd and dvd or usb?
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: no, linux comes with it's own drivers
<`Korvin> switched to tty1, kdm crashed, and desktp effects turned off opengl to prevent further crashing, now after reverting that, my terminal won't accept background transparency =O
<`Korvin> How can I fix that
<`Korvin> It's only my terminal
<Numb3r> hey
<cassiereroni> Ok, now about this secondary master drive that I have, how would I get it to start up if I can't get windows to load when I hook the power back to it?
<`Korvin> cassiereroni: is it an ide drive?
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: is it a IDE drive. If so you need to change it to slave mode. Normally there's a sticker on the HDD which states which conf is used for slave mode
<cassiereroni> I'm so afraid that I'm going to mess this up and have a very expensive bookend in the end! :(
<`Korvin> What schnuffle said
<cassiereroni> Korvin, ummm I'll have to check to be sure.
<cassiereroni> I don't trust that anything I've been told about this puter is correct.
<`Korvin> do you know how to tell the difference?
<nicekiwi> I have an Ubnutu LiveCD and a SSD drive that just died.. can I access the SDD somehow?
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: You have always the option to boot you ubuntu system from the CD to test it. So the first step - booting from a ubuntu install CD won't change anything
<schnuffle> nicekiwi: You can try to mount it of course
<`Korvin> nicekiwi, boot up into the live cd and attempt to mount it
<cassiereroni> Ah ha!  schnuffle, when I looked at the drive real quick the other day I did notice that that drive was set to slave
<`Korvin> if it doesn't mount you're most likely sol
<nicekiwi> schnuffle: the BIOS odsnt detect the drive..
<nicekiwi> dosnt*
<`Korvin> nicekiwi: oh gee
<`Korvin> nicekiwi: get an external enclosure
<`Korvin> see if you can mount it with the enclosures mb
<nicekiwi> `Korvin: I have on, even that dosnt work :( although.. I havnt tried the USB one..
<`Korvin> try usb as esata relys on the computers motherboard
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: On a IDE bus you can connect 2 drives but one has to be in master mode, the other in slave mode. There's a third option cable select, but I wouldn't use it
<`Korvin> I'm going to try restarting terminal
<`Korvin> using weechat so I'll brb
<nicekiwi> stil didnt work :(
<schnuffle> nicekiwi: then I don't see any chance to recover
<nicekiwi> </3
<cassiereroni> Ok well, here goes everything.  Gonna go see what kind of damage I can do to this thing.  Thanks for the help.  Might be back if I need to and if I can.
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: good luck
<cassiereroni> Wait....one more question.  Do I burn a copy of Ubantu to CD's or DVD's??
<JoseeAntonioR> cassiereroni: They fit on a CD :)
<cassiereroni> <-----reallly stupid about these things.
<cassiereroni> Ok, JoseeAntonioR.  Thanks,
<JoseeAntonioR> helpme: What can we help you with?
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: I prefer to use a USB stick
<JoseeAntonioR> cassiereroni: As schnuffle said, you can also use a USB stick, instructions are on the download page :)
<cassiereroni> schuffle, how big does a usb have to be?
<schnuffle> cassiereroni: 1GB at least
<cassiereroni> Ok, think I might have one of those.
<cassiereroni> Thanks all.
<helpme> how I can create a folder shortcut in ubuntu and can see it on ftp
<cassiereroni> now how do I get out of here.....(looking)
<helpme> I try it the ln command
<helpme> but doesn't work
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter | helpme
<ubottu> helpme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<schnuffle> helpme: on the console or with the file manager?
<JoseeAntonioR> helpme: You can create a shortcut by right-clicking the folder, and selecting Make Link
<helpme> console
<magiavelico> hola
<schnuffle> helpme: paste the command you used.
<schnuffle> !es | magiavelico
<ubottu> magiavelico: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JoseeAntonioR> magiavelico: Hola! Para soporte en español, únete a #ubuntu-es, escribiendo "/j #ubuntu-es" sin comillas.
<helpme> ln -sf /var/www/ /home/user1
<magiavelico> ok
<schnuffle> helpme: does /home/user1 already exists?
<helpme> the command is worked but when I go to the ftp client (filezila) I can't see my folder www
<JoseeAntonioR> helpme: You should write the path, /var/www
<schnuffle> helpme: which directory does your FTP server has as root? /home?
<helpme> nmnm
<zoggnoff> helpme: sometimes I have use passive mode when doing FTP stuff.
<helpme> My FTP server is passive mode
<JoseeAntonioR> helpme: Are you using lighttpd and vsftpd?
<helpme> I'm using apache
<JoseeAntonioR> helpme: Well, once you are connected to your FTP server, you should write the path location, which is /var/www
<zoggnoff> Apache is a Webserver not an ftp daemon, I believe
<JoseeAntonioR> zoggnoff: Maybe helpme has installed vsftpd.
<helpme> ok, the shortcut is working weel in the command promt (SSH), but when I go to the folder /home/user1 I can't see the shortcut www
<helpme>  installed proftpd
<JoseeAntonioR> helpme: What FTP client are you using?
<schnuffle> helpme: of course not, to see the www folder ln -s /var/www /home/user1/www
<helpme> filezila
<helpme> so how I can make it visible
<JoseeAntonioR> helpme: Then, on the remote site field, type in /var/www.
<zoggnoff> maybe after you sign in to ftp you are in /home/user as pwd
<helpme> so
<zykotic10> schnuffle: your link command is gonna create a /home/user1/www/www link i think.  helpme
<helpme> gonna?
<zykotic10> sorry - going to
<schnuffle> zykotic10: nope it will create /home/user1/www
<zykotic10> schnuffle: might depend of if /home/user1/www exists right now or not as a directory
<zykotic10> schnuffle: i don't typically specify ln names, makes life easier
<schnuffle> zykotic10: that's right but it would need to have a / at the end
<zykotic10> schnuffle: sometime the reverse is true, changing the name is real handy ;)
<zykotic10> schnuffle: i did test it with a ~/www and it created ~/www/www
<schnuffle> helpme: I can help you, but for that you need to answer the questions
<helpme> sure
<helpme> what is your questions
<schnuffle> helpme: okay, first you aim is to access /var/www through your ftp server? Is that right?
<helpme> yes
<avuton> How do I display the time on the menu bar in 12.04?
<spacebarbarian> did sun jdk get removed from the 10.04 parnter repo ?
<zykotic10> spacebarbarian: oracle decision to change licensing terms
<dmrlulz> 4/quit
<schnuffle> helpme: okay, when you login with your ftp client, what do you see? The home directory of the user?
<zykotic10> spacebarbarian: sorry, yes - because: first note ;)
<spacebarbarian> hmm I thought that as from the main repo , I remember installing off the parner repo just a few weeks ago
<JoseeAntonioR> spacebarbarian: It has been replaced by openjdk-r-jre
<itaylor57> !java | spacebarbarian
<ubottu> spacebarbarian: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<zykotic10> JoseeAntonioR: "replaced" ??? really.
<itaylor57> spacebarbarian, you can still run which ever java you wish to
<JoseeAntonioR> zykotic10: Not exactly replaced, but it's a suggestion to install that package instead of sun-
<spacebarbarian> http://beeznest.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/howto-install-suns-java-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<spacebarbarian> I have been using that method for a while but since a few weeks that seems to have stopped working, so I guess this is something new ?
<zykotic10> JoseeAntonioR: oh i agree with that.  but replaced is the wrong word ;)  i currently think: A) use openjava B) drop java are the options
<spacebarbarian> hmm, look what i found :P http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/
<spacebarbarian> how come i cant get this !
<zykotic10> spacebarbarian: fyi the old java versions may have security issues
<zoggnoff> join #Android
<zoggnoff> sorry
<itaylor57> spacebarbarian, if you read the link given before it tells you how to install sun java 6
<spacebarbarian> yes I folllowed that method and it still cant find those packages
<spacebarbarian> but they seem to be there in the archive
<zykotic10> spacebarbarian: you can get java from oracle, don't use any old ubuntu repo versions
<schnuffle> helpme: ?
<itaylor57> spacebarbarian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java works just fine
<zykotic10> itaylor57: +1
<helpme> schnuffle: I found it
<itaylor57> spacebarbarian, i am currently running open jdk 6,7  and oracle 7
<itaylor57> and i could run oracle 6 if i wanted
<schnuffle> helpme: You found your remote control? :)
<spacebarbarian> yeah i would just do open jdk but not installing this for my own use so gotta stick to the listed requirements :P
<zykotic10> itaylor57: i don't understand the community effort to replace OpenOffice with LibreOffice, yet even after this recent oracle java / licensing fiasco openjava still isn't enouraged by the community? </OT sorry>
<dysun> hi all
<dysun> i have a 4 port PCIe serial card
<dysun> i was just wondering
<dysun> everytime i have to do an insmod
<dysun> w/ name of the driver
<zykotic10> !enter | dysun
<ubottu> dysun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dysun> i was wondering if there is a way to load up the driver without having to insmod everytime i log in
<itaylor57> zykotic10, yea i can't contribute to open java because oracle requires you to sign an agreement that violates my companys intellecutal property agreement
<zykotic10> itaylor57: EXACTLY - so why does anyone use java? </OT i promise>
<avuton> Is there any way to get the time/date on the classic gnome menu (12.04)
<itaylor57> !precise | avuton
<ubottu> avuton: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<JoseeAntonioR> avuton: You can join #ubuntu+1 for the betta support.
<morpheus> hi
<Guest99495> Greetings!
<diablo> jay
<Roge152> Hello, does anyone know of a good tutorial for getting oracle Java installed ?
<itaylor57> Roge152, look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Roge152> ty itaylor57
<waxstone> Im in Ubuntu 10.10 (UNITY) I have Pidgin open but cant see it. Its on none of the worksheets and doesnt show when I alt tab
<waxstone> 11.10 sorry
<Roge152> Is there a keyboard shortcut to cycle Virtual Desktops ?
<log> Roge152: You mean Workspaces?
<Roge152> yes
<log> Roge152: Alt-->Ctrl-->Arrow Key
<Roge152> Excellent, thanks.
<log> Roge152: No problem.
<Roge152> I don't see whats with all the unity complaints, Its actually very sexy
<joeandkim> hi
<log> Roge152: I personally like it. :)
<waxstone> i like it but it definitely has bugs
<Roge152> yeah, I especially like how I can hide the "Launcher" automaticly and it pops back when I mouse over it.
<Roge152> Makes for a clean desktop
<log> waxstone: It's gotten much, much better in the 12.04 beta.
<Roge152> waxstone: not as many as kde, I tried kde a few times, and everything would crash
<dmrlulz> how do i stop X from resetting back to mirror-mode when i log out and go back to gdm/lightdm?
<Roge152> Im running the beta log, seems fine so far.
<log> Roge152: Ah. For future reference, all development version support is in #ubuntu+1. :)
<waxstone> log, Roge152: sweet! cant wait
<Roge152> thaks
<Roge152> thanks*
<log> You're welcome, Roge152.
<log> waxstone: It's going to be an awesome release. LTS one at that.
<dmrlulz> is there some way to dump my current monitors.xml enhanced X settings into an xorg.conf?
<JoseeAntonioR> Is there any op over here?
<log> JoseeAntonioR: You can find the ops in #ubuntu-ops if you need to discuss something with them privately.
<danielboston26> who here bought a new ipad today?
<waxstone> !ot| danielboston26
<ubottu> danielboston26: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danielboston26> lets start a flame war
<danielboston26> emacs vs vi
<dmrlulz> danielboston26: some of us are trying to fix stuff
<JoseeAntonioR> danielboston26: Please, follow the bot instructions. This is a support channel.
<danielboston26> what would you rathe rdo fix stuff or have fun
<dmrlulz> does anyone know what gnome does with monitors.xml to change the display?
<Joneeetux> bein' a live cd fanatic, i booted a couple recently; they asked for username and password!  I did not know what to do to continue??
<Joneeetux> I was wantin to try PC/OS regular build.  But the live cd wants password and username.  Anyone had this??
<Joneeetux> How can a live cd want a username and password ??
<Joneeetux> This do not make any sense.
<Joneeetux> Has anyone tried to boot a live environment, and then it ask for username and pwd, before let you continue?
<berith> Hi
<genbattle> i'm trying to build a program on ubuntu 64, but it keeps failing because it apparently can't find the GL library. GL is installed to /usr/lib64 but not /usr/lib, so i'm guessing this is what's causing the problem.
<genbattle> error: http://paste.debian.net/160076/
<Joneeetux> How you logon to a live cd session, if you not have a username and pwd??
<JoseeAntonioR> Joneeetux: You don't need one, the desktop opens itself :)
<Joneeetux> Anyone??
<Joneeetux> It would not for me.
<plipp> Joneeetux: The same way you logon to a normal desktop - you don't log into other people's accounts. :p
<Joneeetux> I just wanted to try PC/OS as a live session on my new netbook.
<JoseeAntonioR> Joneeetux: If it doesn't work, try with username ubuntu, and no password
<psusi> Joneeetux, the livecd auto logs in by default... user: ubuntu, no password
<Joneeetux> I'll try "user", or "ubuntu".
<Jordan_U> danielboston26: Since you're not responding to my PMs I will now change your temporary quiet to a permanent ban. If you'd like to discuss this ban please join #ubuntu-ops.
<Joneeetux> Thank You.  This may be the tip I needed.
<Zaitzev> hm, i did "unity --reset" in terminal and the stuff reset, but the terminal apparently didn't end the operation; it's not back to the promptline and if I close it unity crashes/quits
<carlosqueso> Zaitzev, you have to put an & after it
<Zaitzev> doh ofc
<Zaitzev> somehow I notice now that the system is a lot more responsive than before the reset
<Zaitzev> most noticeably is when I click and drag an open window around, it doesn't actually "lag" any.
<Zaitzev> it does to some extent, but not as much.
<carlosqueso> you must be killing something laggy....I never used unity, switched to lubuntu when ATI stopped supporting my GPU
<Zaitzev> which makes me wonder, why does it even lag? is compiz that cpu intensive or something? oO
<Roge152> yeah, I must admit. I notice some lag myself on the desktop
<Zaitzev> for example, I click and hold on the titlebar of a window
<Zaitzev> I can drag the mouse pointer across the opposite screen edge, and the window still hasn't followed.
<Roge152> wow, that's pretty bad
<Zaitzev> and the next time I try, it follows, albeit laggy, jittering sort of
<Zaitzev> does anyone here actually use Ubuntu One? It's what, 5 gigs of space for free?
<Guest75353> yes
<Visitor_099> I'm on Ubuntu server 10.01 (or something like that) : I'm attempting the remove the "minbif-common" package installed with aptitude and I get the following message : http://pastebin.com/zfSXPEhj
<rodhash> 35 00 17 03 * /usr/bin/xclock
<rodhash> Hello guys!! Why this line doesn't work on crontab? In the prompt it works as usual...
<rodhash> CRON[22713]: (CRON) error (grandchild #22714 failed with exit status 1)
<rodhash> CRON[22713]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<rodhash> I found this on logs
<Jordan_U> rodhash: $DISPLAY needs to be set.
<rodhash> Jordan_U, good point... how can I do that pls?
<Guest75353> "can't open framebuffer device",who know how to solve that
<Visitor_099> this is related I think : http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2010-01/msg09978.html
<Visitor_099> how should I fix this?
<arulmozhi> anybody has experrience with wxStyledTextCtrl?????
<kesi> Hi all, this may not be the right place to ask this but I'm trying to install a program on Ocelot that needs the full path to the JDK and I can't figure out what to give it. I know I have Java 6 and 7 openJDK's installed
<Visitor_099> I commented out the problematic line in the uninstall script and I'll do it manually.
<d21anthony> Has anyone experienced an issue where your screen/display changes to a greyish and gets pixelated?
<d21anthony> I think its a graphics driver issue but im not sure how to test that
<d21anthony> I have a Samsung NP300U1A-A01US
<d21anthony> I recently learned that I have a 64 bit processor and I'm currently installing the 64bit version - 11.10
<jtrucks> so lucid only has irssi 0.8.14. Is there a package for 0.8.15 somewhere? I'm trying to find one..
<d21anthony> Im crossing my fingers that was the issue but its probably not the true issu
<d21anthony> How can I test or see if Im using the correct drivers in CLI or UI
<kesi> If a program wants the path to the JDK in Ocelot, what would that be?
<dr_willis> jtrucks:  look for a ppa or use source.  or use weechat like I. do.  :)
<jtrucks> dr_willis: heh. I'm too deep in my irssi config t switch.
<jtrucks> ppa?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jtrucks> ahhh. okay cool thanks.
<jtrucks> I got bit by someo f the ssl bugs hardcore yesterday
<dr_willis> shouldent be too hard to compile new irssi
<dr_willis> I never can get the ssl sasl stuff working on freenode
<sambagirl> is there a special build or version of virtual box for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<trishxo> how to run a .exe application?
<trishxo> like a keygen cracker
<dr_willis> not really a special  build
<dr_willis> trishxo:  with. wine.       wine foo.exe
<sambagirl> ok
<trishxo> dr_willis: i have wine, it wouldn't run.
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<trishxo> dr_willis: installations run tho.
<dr_willis> run it from term
<dr_willis>  look for errors
<trishxo> dr_willis: how to run from term lol
<dr_willis> i showed how above.....
<dr_willis> wine foo.exe
<gdea73> hey Ubuntu users :) - I'm back with a fresh install of 10.10 (for now), and got the WiFi working again. Now I'm back to try getting fglrx up.
<quincy> Is anybody else unable to change screen brightness after hibernating?
<gdea73> quincy: I haven't heard of that problem before. If you'd like I can try to do so on my laptop and let you know what happens?
<gdea73> though suspend/hibernate are usually problematic in various ways :P
<Ian_Moone> How do I delete the last panel?
<quincy> geda73 no you don't have to, it's a pain.
<quincy> I wasn't sure if it was just me
<Ian_Moone> Then, can I add it back?
<gdea73> Ian_Moone, you can revert the panels using a revert panels script. I can provide it... if I find it...
<hwq001> might be a noob question : can eAccelerator+memcache  work together (just single server)? or i just need to use one of them
<gdea73> Ian_Moone: if you want all panels gone, I think you just have to terminate the gnome-panel process
<gdea73> quincy: lol too late, the laptop's hibernating now. Let me wake it up and see. Though if I've noticed, suspend/hibernate issues are *common* but usually non-specific; depends on hardware greatly.
<Ian_Moone> @gdea73 I want to get rid of them and use a dock, but if I don't like it, I want to put it back.
<quincy> gdea73: lol alright
<dr_willis> its normally easier to make a custome x session then removeing the panels
<gdea73> Ian_Moone: okay, I am pretty sure that's doable. Well first try ending the gnome-panel(s?) process in Gnome System Montior
<dr_willis> webupd8 site had an artical on that
<gdea73> you can relaunch it by either running it as a command, or doing sudo start gnome-panel(s?)
<gdea73> I'm not very sure though
<gdea73> dr_willis: go ahead and take over, I'm kind of guessing here..
<dr_willis> you dont want sudo with rhat
<gdea73> wow hibernation takes forever with 6GB of RAM, but brightness still worked @quincy ;)
<Ian_Moone> @gdea73 it self-restarts.
<trishxo> how to join another room?
<gdea73> dr_willis: my bad.... :P
<gdea73> trishxo: ... /join #channelname?
<quincy> hmm.. alright, thanks gdea73
<gdea73> Ian_Moone: ah, that's what I thought... hmm... better have dr_willis help you if he's willing, he is likely more knowledgeable about this
<Ian_Moone> Okay. Thanks. Where do I find him?
<Ian_Moone> this room?
<gdea73> yes, he seemed to know something about the subject, though I can't speak on his behalf
<gdea73> dr_willis: if you have any advice to help him disable gnome-panel for a dock-only configuration, I think he'd need/appreciate it ;)
<Ian_Moone> dr_willis: Yes. he's right. I would appreciate it
<Ian_Moone> gdea73: Thanks
<gdea73> well in the meantime I suppose I can try to help, Ian_Moone.
<gdea73> What version of Ubuntu are you using? (Are you running Gnome 2 or 3?)
<gdea73> Ian_Moone: This may be helpfuo to you, though I'm not sure to which version of Ubuntu it pertains: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7987602&postcount=4
<scientes> why arn't my gvfs ssh not showing up in ~/.gvfs POSIX?
<scientes> has FUSE mounting been turned into a privlidged operation in some way?
<Ian_Moone> gdea73: Thanks, but (I found that on my own a little bit ago) I don't have a "gnome" folder there.
<gdea73> hmm... again, what release/version of Ubuntu?
<gdea73> @general channel: I've installed fglrx, now how could I possibly configure it for each adapter so I can switch them on each reboot (if I so decide?)
<gdea73> haha, must I install ubunu twice with the same home and swap, and swap OSes by each boot? o.O
<twoboxen> Does anyone know how ubuntu for android will actually work?  Does it use a loop file?
<dr_willis> Ian_Moone: webupd8 blog site had an artical on making a custome compiz session
<dr_willis> i might have it bookmarked..   delicious.com/dr_willis
<gdea73> I really need to know, does anyone know where the AMD Catalyst Control Center *configuation file* is? (NOT just xorg.conf; there must be one for Catalyst itself?)
<sambagirl> never had this error in previous installs of vbox Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libpython2.7 (>= 2.7)
<sambagirl> so i do an apt-get libpython2.7 install right?
<dr_willis> !info libpython
<ubottu> Package libpython does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> sambagirl: what ubuntu version you got
<sambagirl> 10.04 on tthis laptop
<sambagirl> tell you what i will just update it to 10.10
<stiLizer> hello
<Ian_Moone> I just settled on enabling the hide buttons.
<gdea73> sambagirl: haha yeah 10.10 FTW. I like 10.10 the best, except support for it is ending soon. 10.04 will last for a while, it's an LTS release.
<Ian_Moone> Thanks for your help.
<gdea73> Ian_Moone: okay, hope that works for you, I'd say it's a decent compromise. Those coupled with autohide maybe?
<Aliv3> I have a 10.10 desktop and server iso if anyone wants them
<gdea73> I did what I could, ;)
<Ian_Moone> good idea
<sambagirl> yes gdea73 i agree on other laptops we use 10.10
<Aliv3> 11.04 was a hard fail
<sambagirl> i fouund my 5.x hoary cd too might install that instead :D
<gdea73> 10.10 ISOs are still available from releases.ubuntu.com, Aliv3
<sambagirl> except we could never get wireless to work
<dr_willis> http://delicious.com/redirect?url=http%3A//www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-create-standalone-compiz-session.html
<Aliv3> 11.10 is buggy as ... but I only like it for gnome3
<ApocGoD> Anyone know anything about the X1650 drivers on Ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> no panels needed...
<Aliv3> in my opinion unity is trashed
<ApocGoD> I'm running Gnome 3
<dr_willis> in my oponion people like to complain too much... :)
<Aliv3> ApocGoD: Gnome 3 is pretty nice though hu?
<Aliv3> dr_willis: true, true.
<gdea73> YEAH! I got Hybrid Graphics to work (well enough? :D)
<Aliv3> I mainly say this is because I get so many errors from it and dash is broken my applications don't show I've fixed it a couple times but it keeps breaking, and it locks up my system
<gdea73> if anyone ever wants to know, ever... I enabled the discrete graphics in BIOS, installed Catalyst, KEPT catalyst on the powerful GPU setting
<gdea73> and then rebooted, disabled the discrete graphics in BIOS, and Catalyst just uses the most "powerful" available, which is then just the integrated GPU :D
<gdea73> so it works, including a BIOS setting change and reboot, but that's still awesome
<dr_willis> unity nd gnome shell are both wwworks in progress.. both are much better in the 12.x release
<szal> wwworks?
<dr_willis> yyyyyes
<Aliv3> 12.04 won't install
<Aliv3> whats the command for distro upgrade +1 again?
<dr_willis> i always clean install
<dr_willis> i wonder if dirty nick changeing every min is a kickable offense...
<gdea73> lol, yes, I wonder... :P
<kalimojo> OTS CHANGING LIKE PASTING
<kalimojo> its
<Nicolas_Leonida2> hello
<dr_willis> jello!
<szal> yello(w)?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> I'm looking for a free dynamic dns service that would have a client for ubuntu
<dr_willis> Nicolas_Leonida2:  most do. dyndns works
<dr_willis> others exist also.
<jecky_> hello
<Nicolas_Leonida2> dr_willis: what is the client I should use that I need to install to update the IP when it changes?
<dr_willis> my router supports like 4 of thhem. i rarely need a client on the os.
<dr_willis> !find dyndns
<ubottu> Found: ddclient, dyndns, ez-ipupdate, tinydyndns
<jecky_> hello i am new to git does any one has solution that how can i learn git fast
<dr_willis> !info dyndns
<ubottu> dyndns (source: dyndns): dynamic DNS (DDNS) update client implemented in Perl. In component universe, is optional. Version 2010.0301+gitdd160bd-2 (oneiric), package size 64 kB, installed size 288 kB
<dr_willis> !info tinydyndns
<ubottu> tinydyndns (source: tinydyndns): pop-before-dyndns service using djbdns. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.debian1-1 (oneiric), package size 27 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Nicolas_Leonida2> dr_willis: I've heard other people suggesting dyndns as well, but it doesn't seem to be free (maybe it was before) http://dyn.com/dns/free-vs-vip/
<Nicolas_Leonida2> they expire your hostname after 30 days
<dr_willis> Nicolas_Leonida2:  if its not used.. they expire
<mkultra_> im gonna try 12.04 beta
<dr_willis> ive been using dyndns for free for a year+ free as of last week...
<mkultra_> im not digging 11.10
<sacarlson> jecky_: might take a look at gitg  gui for git
<mkultra_> i found a service thats free that u dont have to login to all the t ime
<jecky__> oh tht's nice
<dr_willis> basic dyndns service works for me
<mkultra_> yeah i dont like it
<dr_willis> i just use it to point to my znc server mainly
<jecky__> sacarlson_ where will I find the gitg gui? as i m new to git
<mkultra_> maybe no-ip.com?
<szal> mkultra_: isn't that DynDNS too?
<jecky__> i have installed git and worked little but interested in learning more
<sacarlson> jecky__: sudo apt-get install gitg ; should do it
<jecky__> thanx
<mkultra_> idk, my stuffs on my server =(
<mkultra_> id have to consult its configs, and its at home, im at college
<mkultra_> it will mail me in 6 months to tell me whats up
<sattu94> dr_willis, which router do you have ?
<jecky__> sacarlson_ Gitg has been setup in  my machine so how can i access it now
<dr_willis> sattu94:  just a linksys valet i think. last 3 ive had all support several dynamic dns services
<jecky__> sacarlson_ and one more question how can i upload file on git which is located on my machine?
<dr_willis> !ops Smell_Dinglehopp  Is being stupid....
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> oops..
<sacarlson> jecky__: it should be in your application programing section to bring it up or just type gitg in a term,  upload I guess you want to look at github.com
<jecky__> yea how can i see a file on github.com?
<sattu94> dr_willis, mine supports only DynDNS... which is not free anymore.. so I have to use the No-IP2 desktop client.. :(
<szal> dr_willis: looks to me like either a script or malware
<Nicolas_Leonida2> dr_willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1933291 no more free dyndns :(
<jecky__> sacarlson_ Yea i found gitg and i want to upload a file in github.com so how is it possible?
<sattu94> Nicolas_Leonida2, yes it isnt free anymore.. I use No-IP2..
<sacarlson> jecky__: you can see individual files in your browser or git clone  http://github.com/nameofrepository
<Nicolas_Leonida2> sattu94: that's the client name? or the website?
<kalimojo> why do people keep changing their nicks. i mean whats the point
<sattu94> Nicolas_Leonida2, the whole thing is called no-ip2
<szal> kalimojo: see above
<sacarlson> jecky__: http://help.github.com/create-a-repo/
<sattu94> Nicolas_Leonida2, website--> http://www.no-ip.com
<perl_jam> what's a good perl ide for linux?
<kalimojo> szat : above where ?
<tm_> disk has error what to do,  64 bit lts versoiopn
<szal> kalimojo: [05:54:02] <szal> dr_willis: looks to me like either a script or malware <- and fix your IRC font so you can properly read letters, or use tab completion ;)
<tm_> should i burn another disk? :P
<szal> tm_: (1) check checksum of ISO; (2) burn or dub to USB drive, in case of burning preferably use half max speed; (3) boot; (4) run self test routine to check integrity
<lwizardl> hello
<Sph3r3> Hi everyone! :)
<mkultra_> hi
<ApocGoD> Can someone help me find the Radeon X1650 drivers for 11.10?
<Sph3r3> does anyone know how to set up the backup to save to a windows share?
<lwizardl> anyone know what .config/trolltech.conf is on root directory ?
<szal> ApocGoD: afaik, that card is too old to be supported by the proprietary driver; thus your only option is the free radeon driver
<jecky__> sacarlson_ what can be the name of repository?
<dr_willis> Sph3r3:  mount the share somewhere. save to it as you would any other directory
<szal> !pm | ApocGoD
<ubottu> ApocGoD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sacarlson> jecky__: anything less than 20 leters I guess,  browse the site to get an idea
<jecky__> sacarlson_ ok thanks i m checking for it
<ApocGoD> Sorry, Szal. Forgot the command to return your whisper.
<gdea73> yay, I got hybrid graphics to work! (woo!)
<emu> Are most usb drives nowadays bootable?
<gdea73> as a result, I couldn't help myself, but to advertise my "guide," in my old thread
<gdea73> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11769285&postcount=1
<gdea73> ... um... you can ... disregard that. sorry, you can get back to whatever troubleshoooting
<gdea73> emu: I'm not sure of the context, but usually USB drives are bootable, it's more a question of the BIOS support for it.
<rodhash> Guys... my compiz became too unstable after some upgrade... is that possible to roll back?
<Sph3r3> dr_willis: thanks - I just needed a static IP so the backup system could mount it
<dr_willis> Sph3r3:  a fstab entry can do that.
<dr_willis> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dr_willis> annoying bot/spam/malware ...
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: Who, where?
<KindOne> that nick ^ Dookie_Diarrhea_
<dr_willis> there ya go...
<dr_willis> nick changeing every 60 sec..
<phy1729> To run sshfs on the server only ssh has to be installed is what I've read; however, I'm getting a "remote host has disconnected" error
<dr_willis> remote host has ssh server installed?
<phy1729> yes
<phy1729> I am using public key and have ssh'd into the server sucessfully
<szal> phy1729: a case of remote host disconnecting after $time of inactivity?
<phy1729> szal: it gives the error immedatly I can't connect
<dr_willis> sshfs might support the -v or -vv option for verbose error messages
<phy1729> -o sshfs_debug is unhelpful as well
<drounse> i have a few questions
<drounse> if you use a dhcp server can you have a wireless router plugged into it?
<phy1729> I would see running sshfs sudo'd creates problems
<phy1729> So I just chown'd and went on my merry way
<drounse> so if my setup went: modem--> dhcp server--> switch--> wireless router
<drounse> would it conflict ip addresses if things were connected to my switch and the wireless router
<szal> just set them to use different IP ranges, don't see the problem
<drounse> szal ok thank you
<drounse> and one more question, im fixing someones computer, they found it at their new business but the hard drives are RAID 0 if i mount that in linux am i going to get two mounts or one mount
<karan> #kernel
<dr_willis> drounse:  the controller they are using may be the imporntant issue.
<Maskil> I have a question about Cinnamon and Gnome shell if anyone is around
<szal> "imporntant".. :O
<hydrox24_> Maskil: go ahead!
<drounse> ok, right now its not starting but i need to take a good look at it tomorrow
<Maskil> I have loaded Gnome Shell before, and then wanted to try out cinnamon
<dr_willis> but since cinamom isent a ubuntu project.. dont be suprised if we dont know
<Maskil> loaded cinnamon, and was really using it
<Maskil> Computer crashed, and I needed to reload
<Maskil> I have installed Cinnamon, but it's not the same
<dr_willis> crashed how? reload what.
<Maskil> should I also have gnome shell installed?
<Maskil> reloaded OS
<dr_willis> must of been a nasty crash
<hydrox24_> drounse: you still there?
<drounse> hydrox24_ yea
<Maskil> I am trying to keep things streamlined as possible
<hydrox24_> to mount the two drives as RAID 0, use the mdadm command like so:
<dr_willis> could be cinnamon has been updated with new defaults
<hydrox24_> mdadm --assemble /dev/md5 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<hydrox24_> but with the numbers adjusted appropriately.
<hydrox24_> then, run the mount command for /dev/md5 like so:
<funkiwan> wondering if anyone can help me with an osx boot issue, or tell me where i should ask?
<hydrox24_> mount /dev/md5 /media/WHATEVEr
<drounse> hydrox24_ ok thank you
<hydrox24_> drounse: no problem, see http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Linux-RAID-0-Disk-Array-to-a-RAID-1 for more details
<cfoch3> hello
<Maskil> ok.  Thank you
<p3rsist>  Hi guys. Im trying to append another public key (from a second host) to the remote authorized_keys host, but it doesn't work. Do I have to use authorized_keys2?
<cfoch3> my name is Fabián Orccón
<hydrox24_> funkiwan: if it is to do with ubuntu in some way then simply ask away, if not, try the official apple lines
<drounse> i know this isnt ubuntu related, but does pfsense act as a dhcp server?
<cfoch3> I'm a guy from Perú who has used Ubuntu since 2008
<cfoch3> but... it doesn't matter
<cfoch3> I have a plan
<cfoch3> or maybe a fantasy
<hydrox24_> p3rsist: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-multiple-ssh-key-based-authentication.html
<funkiwan> yeah, not an ubuntu issue, i've just had good luck here in the past with my linux issues. was wondering if there's an apple/osx friendly channel
<hydrox24_> cfoch3: This souds like it will be cool, but it would be better to post on a forum (atleast after you've told us :)) so that it is always there forever for anyone to see.
<cfoch3> I think the only way to diffuse the free software is selling a distro
<szal> cfoch3: any of that has something to do w/ support?
<dr_willis> 'diffuse' ? and you can sell distros..  so.. whats the actual  support issue
<cfoch3> not just that
<cfoch3> that's stupid now
<cfoch3> why?
 * dr_willis is waits for an actual 'point'
<drounse> dr_willis how do you do that?
<cfoch3> there is a little bit of publicity
<dr_willis> so far you have said very little cfoch3 ...
<hydrox24_> cfoch3: what do you mean by diffuse?
<cfoch3> make linux the most used operative system
<cfoch3> what do we need?
<szal> cfoch3: have fun waiting for that day
<drounse> cfoch3 you dont want it to be the most used
<dr_willis> linux is gaining in that every day...
<Jordan_U> !ot | cfoch3
<ubottu> cfoch3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfoch3> the most have to be convinced that there is an operative system better than the common
<zykotic10> !info saidar
<ubottu> saidar (source: libstatgrab): curses-based program which displays live system statistics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 46 kB, installed size 104 kB
<cfoch3> ok
<drounse> cfoch3 once linux becomes the most used (which it will never be) it will be cluttered with pay services and that junk
<cfoch3> i want to think you're moderating, and not you don't matter it
<dr_willis> or it will be so commonplace users dont even think about the os and focus on the apps.
<Jordan_U> drounse: dr_willis: As I said to cfoch3, please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cfoch3> if somebody is interested, I'll be in #ubuntu-offtopic talking about that
<dr_willis> but enough rambling. ;) any real support issues
<drounse> cfoch3 well if i remember correctly about the license, even if you pay for it the end consumer needs to recieve the source and then can give it away for free
<cfoch3> I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic now
<scientes> what type of disk space waste do you get (in terms of stale files) if you take a 10.04 liveCD and then install all the updates
<scientes> is there a way to measure the amount of stale files?
<ubntu1> proprietary drivers arent working for shit ;-;
 * zykotic10 thinks the "post pc era" translates to post microsoft.  ubuntu's bug 1 might be within reach?  do more people use andorid or microsoft for there day-to-day lives? </OT>
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<dr_willis> scientes:  never really heard of much wasted space. perhaps backed up conffigs
<scientes> dr_willis, no i'm talking with the squashfs?
<scientes> like a usb stick install
<scientes> i'm wondering how btrfs vs overlayfs w/ squashfs xz compare on this
<dr_willis> scientes:  you mean a persistant save file setup on a live-flash setup
<scientes> dr_willis, yeah
<scientes> like how does it compare with using btrfs ro snapshot
<dr_willis> scientes:  i normally people to not 'update/upgrade' such a setup. but to do a full normal install
<scientes> and how much better is squashfs vs a r/w filesystem
<tanath> can anyone tell me why i always get an authentication error when i install packages that create a new user?
<scientes> dr_willis, i'm not talking about "normal" im talking about a hypothetical
<tanath> it asks for a password, and then doesn't accept it
<tanath> http://pastebin.com/99WZ1TDt
<scientes> I want a "factory reset" functionality
<dr_willis> scientes:  no idea then. im all about what ive done for 'real'
<tanath> scientes, like what you get from 'lethe'?
<scientes> tanath, its not packaged, and the sf page is in french
<kanliot> how do you reboot in unity
<kanliot> ?
<scientes> tanath, ubuntu livecd does it with overlayfs
<tanath> scientes, nevertheless, it works. you install and set up, and when you reboot it's back as it was
<scientes> using squashfs
<dr_willis> kanliot:  logout/exit somthhing in top right menu item
<tanath> scientes, like deep freeze for windows
<scientes> tanath, no, i want to allow modifications, but ALLOW a factory reset
<scientes> not REQUIRE
<scientes> there is a difference
<kanliot> nope, just shutdown and suspend.  no reboot
<tanath> scientes, you boot thawed for that
<scientes> and with squashfs it would be more compressed
<Fyodorovna> kanliot, the shutdown leads to a reboot or shutdown gui.
<scientes> cause its specifically designed for ro
<dr_willis> shutdown asks.. i thought. but im on 12.x
<afsal> how to install jahshaka???
<tanath> scientes, then reboot back into frozen mode after making changes
<kanliot> i'm on 12.04 too.  still can't find reboot.  thanks anyhow.  :)
<scientes> tanath, oh, its based on aufs
<tanath> scientes, then any changes don't stick
<scientes> aufs is no longer in lubuntu kernel, they have moved to overlayfs, which might get merged
<dr_willis> kanliot:  shutdown - reboot in the dialog . i recall
<scientes> tanath, ahhh i gotcha, that is a differn't use case than i have thought of, useful software, but i dont think its what i want
<scientes> tanath, if you use btrfs with snapshots you can do the same thing, but in real time, without rebooting
<tanath> scientes, if you want to be able to go back to original setup before any changes, then make a separate backup
<scientes> (well you have to reboot to go backwards on your main disk most likely, might cause stability problems otherwise)
<afsal> anybody know how to install jahshaka??? any repository??
 * zykotic10 thinks "sudo shutdown -r now" would probably work
<scientes> tanath, that just wastes alot of space
<tanath> scientes, sounds functionally like a virtual machine
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<scientes> but i guess we could do it on a dvd
<tanath> scientes, how so?
<harsh343> I got an error http://pastebin.com/Dn1nNYkW Unable to MOunt MAIN what i can do ?
<scientes> tanath, two copies of everything
<harsh343> please help me I am newbie in ubuntu
<dr_willis> sounds like stuff tinycore. or puppylinux is doing.. but im just skimming thr channel
<tanath> scientes, a single backup of original setup so you can do a real 'factory reset' ?
<tanath> scientes, not of everything, just of the _original_ setup
<harsh343> dr_willis, hi
<scientes> tanath, yeah, its cooler, if you can actually  use the original setup, while also not changing it, and keeping your changes
<tanath> scientes, in case you make changes you regret
<scientes> anyways, it seems you arn't thinking as much about what is possible
<Splooshie123> harsh343, are you trying to mount an ntfs partition?
<scientes> dr_willis, is it possible to install the liveCD installer on a normal system, then burn it to a CD, and use it as an install CD?
<tanath> can anyone explain why this always fails? won't accept any password: http://pastebin.com/99WZ1TDt
<zykotic10> Splooshie123: all the NTFS stuff would seem to indicate yes ;)
<harsh343> Splooshie123, rightnow i am not trying anything I have install XP and ubuntu some month before anyways it working fine before but from some days problem occurs with my D Drive when i click on D drive in ubuntu i got this message, while in XP it works fine
<Splooshie123> try installing ntfsprogs
<emu> Is Ubuntu netbook remix still a thing?
<tanath> scientes, btrfs looks interesting
<zykotic10> emu: no, it's Unity - which is now the desktop install
<harsh343> Splooshie123, hows ?
<Splooshie123> harsh343, what about your C drive? can you mount that?
<scientes> tanath, SuSe and fedora are probably going to use it by default in the semi-near future
<Splooshie123> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<harsh343> Splooshie123, C drive open fine
<harsh343> only problem with D Drive not open
<harsh343> in ubuntu
<tanath> scientes, doesn't seem to be anything in ubuntu repos for making btrfs file systems. my gparted lacks the ability...
<emu> zykotic10: Thanks
<scientes> tanath, what version are you using?
<tanath> scientes, ubuntu? gparted? parted?
<scientes> ubuntu
<dr_willis> scientes:  you mean make a custome instller cd that way?
<tanath> 11.10
<scientes> dr_willis, yeah
<harsh343> what i can do ?
<scientes> with a decent work-flow for development
<scientes> tanath, apt-get install btrfs-tools
<scientes> my root is btrfs
<dr_willis> scientes:  it will do a normal install. your persistant file changes will not get moved over
<tanath> scientes, that must be from a custom/3rd-party repo
<tanath> scientes, wait... what
<tanath> scientes, installing it worked, but it wouldn't show up in search
<ApocGoD> st
<ApocGoD> Ok, i'm ordering a new video card to use with Ubuntu 11.10, what should I get?
<ApocGoD> I have a 90$ limit, lol
<dr_willis> ApocGoD:  a nvidia thats been out for a while...
<scientes> tanath, you have to click "show technical items" if you are in software-center
<harsh343> dr_willis, any help
<tanath> scientes, using apt-cache
<dr_willis> harsh343:  with what?
<ApocGoD> Thanks.
<mrcaesard> how do u guys like ubuntu?
<tanath> scientes, never use software center. terminal or synaptic
<dr_willis> mrcaesard:  it works.. got a support question?
<harsh343> I got an error http://pastebin.com/Dn1nNYkW Unable to MOunt MAIN what i can do ?
<zykotic10> ApocGoD: in a perfect world i'd suggest intel (but wait, they don't make "cards"), so nvidia with it's propritary driver gets my vote.  ATI was SO late in the game, when nvidia could run 3d under linux/bsd/solaris.
<tanath> or gdebi
<lifestream> I'm trying to style a gtkrc file but I can't figure out the styleproprety for this "gripper". If you open thunar, then open the sidebar, see how there's a gripper to adjust the width? What's that styleproprety called? Thanks!
<ApocGoD> Ok, Zykotic10. Will be checking out Nvidia real quick.
<harsh343> dr_willis, error Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: Zero run length: Input/output error
<dr_willis> harsh343:  if its a ntfs partion have windows fix it .
<scientes> tanath, what did you use to install btrfs-tools?
<dr_willis> harsh343:  io error = disk may be dieing
<harsh343> dr_willis, in windows D drive works fine but not in ubuntu so what i can do ?
<zykotic10> dr_willis: +1 on I/O probably means dieing
<harsh343> but some days before it works fine for me
<tanath> scientes, aptitude
<scientes> ahh gotcha
<tanath> scientes, er, apt-get, since i pasted
<ApocGoD> How do I whisper you back, Zykotic10?
<tanath> scientes, weird, gparted still won't let me make btrfs
<scientes> yeah aptitude has all sorts of wierd groupings so you have to hit "/" "<enter>" alot to search around
<zykotic10> ApocGoD: don't ;)  just kidding "/msg zykotic10 foo"
<tanath> scientes, oh, i just pass paramaters and use it like apt-get. don't really use the interface
<dr_willis> harsh343:  and last week my goldfish was fine.. now hes dead...
<dr_willis> harsh343:  ;)
<tanath> scientes, main benefit is it's easier to type since at the 'i' you can use tab for autocomplete :P
<scientes> tanath, well, there certainly are many ways to skin a cat in the debian world
<tanath> mm
<scientes> haha, yeah i always mistype install isntall
<zykotic10> ApocGoD: sorry, feel free to PM me :)
<zykotic10> ApocGoD: OH, if you're not registered maybe you cant!
<zykotic10> can someone who isn't registered on freenode try and PM me please.  (strange request i know)
<zenith> hello guys. i have an strange question. does any of you know an application for ubuntu that lets you store files in your yahoo mail account? There are apps for windows, but i haven't found any for linux
<tanath> scientes, oh, i think i figured it. unallocated space was too small :P will let me do it to a usb
<dr_willis> i never can rember the mode setting for that zykotic10
<harsh343> dr_willis, so what i can do now my goldfish is died
<harsh343> ?
<zykotic10> dr_willis: lol - it is because of you mentioning it the other night i have it set ;)
<dr_willis> zenith:  perhaps some of the fuse tools.
<zykotic10> dr_willis: +R
<dr_willis> harsh343:  you did do as it said and let windows check the fs?
<zenith> dr_willis, really?
<tanath> scientes, so how would i actually make use of the fancy btrfs stuff?
<harsh343> dr_willis, ok
<harsh343> means it is not possible from ubuntu so solve this problem ?
<scientes> tanath,
<scientes> <dr_willis> mrcaesard:  it works.. got a support question?
<scientes> <harsh343> I got an error http://pastebin.com/Dn1nNYkW Unable to MOunt MAIN what i can do ?
<scientes> er rsry
<FloodBot1> scientes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scientes> tanath, https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/
<scientes> tanath, and https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/articles/c/o/n/Conversion_from_Ext3_6e03.html
<zykotic10> FYI my poll attempt to get a non registered user either failed, or failed - not sure.  so ApocGoD not sure if you can msg me or not.  see "/msg ubottu register" if you can't ;)
<tanath> scientes, can't load the second link. ssl complaint loop
<tanath> scientes, and http forwards me to https
<pank> .
<tanath> scientes, make that both links
<ApocGoD> So, i'm downloading Ubuntu 8.04
<ApocGoD> Going to try the free option before I go out and buy a new video card, haha
<scientes> tanath, just override the ssl error
<rurufufuss> is there a command line tool that can access / modify the clipboard?
<cipher__> can i develop with opengl 4.x on linux? or is mesa my only option (at spec 1.3)
<tanath> scientes, can't. as i said, it's a loop
<scientes> tanath, it requires a few clicks in firefox, but it works
<tanath> scientes, i don't really use firefox
<tanath> scientes, this looks like a possible downside of btrfs: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs#Transactions
<dr_willis> rurufufuss:  yes there are. check the repos
<dr_willis> bbl.  battry is dead.
<scientes> tanath, that is actually a feature that no other filesystem has
<rurufufuss> dr_willis: what's the name of the program by any chance?
<zykotic10> rurufufuss: i really want to say "yes" but can't remember the proof.  good luck... gnu/linux "clipboard" has been a nightmare forever (how many are there?  3 i think?)
<scientes> tanath, you are just getting mislead by the word "very limited"
<scientes> which is really in comparison with databases, not filesystems
<scientes> and only a very specific type of databses at that
<tanath> scientes, hrm, just a chrome thing it seems. prolly 'cause i block cookies by default or something
<rurufufuss> zykotic10: well, there's the x selection (middle click) and the other one..
<scientes> tanath, no, its much easier in chromium to override ssl errors
<zykotic10> rurufufuss: i know at one point i could name a 3rd ;)
<scientes> tanath, you just have to click the "go to site" button
<tanath> scientes, i clicked proceed anyway, and it didn't work. back at same place
<tanath> went to http, and it forwards back to https
<scientes> tanath, wait, kernel.org's certificate is good
<scientes> tanath, are you at work?
<tanath> no
<tanath> but two separate browsers have complained about it now
<scientes> click on the blue/purple thing to the right of the url
<scientes> *left
<scientes> tell me what the "verified for:" says, and then click "view certifiicate"
<scientes> (in firefox)
<hydrox24_> ApocGoD: why are you using such an old version of ubuntu?
<tanath> scientes, Server's certificate is not trusted
<scientes> tanath, of course, but what does it say under "verified for"
<scientes> after clicking that purple bar, and then clicking "more information"
<hydrox24_> tanath: scientes is this all about that wikipedia link?
<scientes> hydrox24_, no, its about the kernel.org ssl certificate
<zykotic10> ApocGoD: is it ok if i try to PM you?  i think that will work.
<frankpad> How can set Ubuntu to ignore the toner cartridge chip so I can continue printing? I know that chip is not accurate because the self-test page turns out neatly printed. I have an HP LaserJet Professional M1132 MFP.
<tanath> scientes, *.wiki.kernel.org what you're looking for?
<scientes> tanath, no, i'm looking for the sha1 fingerprint and the issues by organization (O)
<hydrox24_> tanath: if you type in https://www.kernel.org instead of https://kernel.org it's fine
<zykotic10> frankpad: if you are using the non-free hplip <- or whatever it's called, driver - then maybe not???
<scientes> hydrox24_, we were actually using the wiki.kernel.org certificate
<tanath> The Linux Kernel Organization & 46 49 30 F8 68 69 A9 2A A6 8A 5B 55 0A 57 F0 C0 7D AA BE 21
<hydrox24_> ApocGoD: You still there?
<scientes> tanath, hmm, that one should work
<scientes> that is the same certificate i have
<scientes> tanath, do other ssl websites work?
<tanath> hydrox24_, first, www is deprecated. second, it's a copied url
<scientes> like does https://encrypted.google.com/ work
<tanath> scientes, yes
<scientes> well fuck me i have no idea
<hydrox24_> tanath: fair enough. but how is www. depreciated? I thought it was simply auto-completed when you typed without it in modern browsers?
<scientes> that certificate is good
<scientes> what i was worried about was that whole thing of some employeers using root certificates to MITM/spy on their employees
<frankpad> zykotic10, can you help me to set Ubuntu to ignore the chip?
<tanath> hydrox24_, www has been deprecated for a long time: http://no-www.org/
<zykotic10> frankpad: no, sorry
<scientes> tanath, thats just not true, google for example prefers www.google.com
<frankpad> How can set Ubuntu to ignore the toner cartridge chip so I can continue printing? I know that chip is not accurate because the self-test page turns out neatly printed. I have an HP LaserJet Professional M1132 MFP.
<scientes> and will redirect you, tanath
<tanath> hydrox24_, silly sites that don't know better forward people to www.* instead of forwarding www.* to *
<zykotic10> frankpad: what is that propritary HP driver called?
<anjs> hello..!!!
<tanath> scientes, that means it's not deprecated?
<anjs> hi everyone
<scientes> haha, that site is idiotic tanath
<scientes> http://www.yes-www.org/
<frankpad> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html is that it?
<anjs> hello
<st1> window focus is controlled by compiz right?
<scientes> hahahah http://www.www.extra-www.org/
<st1> or metacity ?
<szal> !ot | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tanath> scientes, well, whether it's deprecated or not, www is silly
<guest0012983> hello...  can someone recommend the best available text-to-speech program available?  there appear to be quite a few in ubuntu software center i am just wondering if any one os the best
<lazik> What's up ubuntu lovers
<scientes> tanath, everybody should bu using SRV records, but that doesn't mean everyone does it
<drounse> guest0012983 orca i think is one
<wifioregon> My friend wants me to burn him 300 copies of his music cd.  Using Ubuntu 10.04, what is the best way to rip the cd in its best quality possible and burn it?  I've been using k3b, but it makes me copy the from the master disc first and then stick in the blank disc. (I only have one drive). THANKS
<scientes> wifioregon, just copy the CD to an .iso
<scientes> which is an EXACT copy of the original
<frankpad> guest0012983, check out http://tcts.fpms.ac.be/synthesis
<wifioregon> do you know the best way to make it into an iso?
<scientes> wel i could do it with dd, but you should probably avoid that
<scientes> and use brasero
<linux_probe> 300 copies, wow, that will take some time :-p
<wifioregon> I know!!! but he's paying $400
<scientes> linux_probe, its pretty streamlined
<linux_probe> streamlined sure
<wifioregon> should I burn them at 4x to be safe?
<linux_probe> burner killer check
<scientes> in that it will autoeject, and start up again when you put in the next one
<frankpad> How I can set Ubuntu to ignore the toner cartridge chip so I can continue printing? I know that chip is not accurate because the self-test page turns out neatly printed. I have an HP LaserJet Professional M1132 MFP.
<scientes> wifioregon, you shouldn't use memorex
<wifioregon> scientes:  thanks by the way
<scientes> wifioregon, basically pay 20c, not 10c per CD
<scientes> and you will be fine, audio CD's don't need as good of CDs, cause they have alot of error check codes and its very low density
<wifioregon> so I should just set k3b to "auto" for speed?
<scientes> if you have a 52x burner (you should), burn it at 48x
<wifioregon> oh okay
<wifioregon> thanks!
<tanath> scientes, well, i found a downside, and a reason distros shouldn't adopt btrfs yet: "The Btrfs disk format is not yet finalized, and it currently does not handle disk full conditions at all. Things are under heavy development, and Btrfs is not suitable for any uses other than benchmarking and review."
<scientes> and if you have buffer underrun protection (you should), then there is no problem in burning fast
<scientes> wifioregon, all that "burn it slow" stuff came from a time when there was no buffer underflow protection
<wifioregon> scientes:  sorry but I'm not seeing how to create an iso using brasero
<tanath> scientes, i always have issues with brasero. nothing beats k3b
<lazik> I have a motherboard with a i7 but the lan chipset is a seperate powerpc subsystem. It's a freescale powerquicc processor with an ethernet controller. In ubuntu 11.10, no driver kick in to support it. However in the extended kernel drivers, I found freescale source code for drivers. I should be able to recompile the new linux kernel, install and use the device?
<wifioregon> tanath: how do I make k3b create an iso of the disc?
<scientes> so if your hard drive or OS couldn't keep up, then you got another coffee table coaster
<scientes> wifioregon, "disc copy"
<wifioregon> scientes: I only have one drive
<scientes> wifioregon, it will prompt you for a location of the image file
<scientes> that is a iso wifioregon
<wifioregon> oHHH
<wifioregon> I see..it has a pulldown menu...
<wifioregon> my defualt option wasnt image...
 * wifioregon slaps himself
<tanath> wifioregon, tools > copy medium > only create image
<wifioregon> sorry
<wifioregon> total newb
<FloodBot1> wifioregon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scientes> wifioregon, and then after that use "burn image"
<frankpad> How I can set Ubuntu to ignore the toner cartridge chip so I can continue printing? I know that chip is not accurate because the self-test page turns out neatly printed. I have an HP LaserJet Professional M1132 MFP.
<scientes> wifioregon, however that doesn't look like the right tool cause it doesn't have a "copy" option
<scientes> to do it in a highly optimized way
<scientes> wifioregon, so you should install k3b to get that feature
<wifioregon> scientes:  shoot...iso isnt an option..only cue and a couple others
<wifioregon> scientes:  I have k3b installed
<scientes> wifioregon, iso IS not only an option, but the default
<tanath> scientes, you can't hate on memorex. brand name is irrelevant
<jecky__> if we make 2 branches in github and modify readme in both branch differently and while merging should the diff should be albe to view in both
<scientes> its short for ISO9660
<scientes> tanath, yes i know they dont own the factories, but memorex is infamous for buying shitty chinese CDs that suck
<scientes> and selling them for 10c instead of 20c
<wifioregon> scientes:  not in mine...Im using ubuntu 10.04..for many reasons..11.10 doesnt work with MOST of my hardware
<tanath> hm
<wifioregon> plus VERY buggy
<scientes> the whole world round, i even talked to a russian that confirmed it
<ifansyah> halo
<frankpad> How I can set Ubuntu to ignore the toner cartridge chip so I can continue printing? I know that chip is not accurate because the self-test page turns out neatly printed. I have an HP LaserJet Professional M1132 MFP.
<fre3bird> uc bash
<tanath> wifioregon, did you follow my k3b directions?
<Rounin> Hm, I don't get it... Every time I upgrade to a new distro, I get this same problem... How do I say no to the TrueType core fonts EULA?
<wifioregon> So the way I figured it out......goto k3b....more.....rip audio cd...then there are tons of options...including...wav....raw....ogg
<Rounin> There's an OK button there, but there's no Cancel button
<scientes> frankpad, that doesn't happen in ubuntu, it happens in the printer
<Rounin> If I press Escape, the EULA comes up again
<wifioregon> tanath:  OH i thought that was for brasero!
<tanath> heh
<wifioregon> tanath: THANKS!
<tanath> ;)
<scientes> rounin use xkill
<scientes> Rounin, oh wait, don't do that
<tanath> wifioregon, i was the one who said to use k3b :P
<scientes> Rounin, just uninstall the package, 1 sec
<scientes> frankpad, and it is a very difficult problem http://www.fsf.org/bulletin/2007/fall/antifeatures/ http://wiki.mako.cc/Antifeatures
<wifioregon> tanath: I got confused...and was like brasero doesn't have that option! lol
<Rounin> Well, I've uninstalled it many times though, scientes, but it keeps coming back, like a virus
<Rounin> It must be part of some meta-package or other
<frankpad> scientes, how come the printer manual says that you can continue printing even if the low-toner indicator is on? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02003596&tmp_track_link=ot_faqs/top_issues/en_us/c02003596/loc:3&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=3965851
<scientes> Rounin, ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<tanath> wifioregon, k3b does everything, and default settings usually do great
<scientes> and you might have to also uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<scientes> Rounin, ^
<Rounin> Ah... So either you get one extra or all of them, eh :P
<scientes> frankpad this is the linux/mac driver, so try here: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<scientes> frankpad, (and you already have that driver, so dont try installing it)
<tanath> scientes, also rather important: "Btrfs does not yet have a fsck tool that can fix errors"
<scientes> tanath, please dont tell me things i know
<scientes> Rounin, any luck?
<frankpad> That's right. I have that driver installed. So how can I continue printing?
<tanath> scientes, give me telepathy and we'll see
<tanath> scientes, was making a point
<scientes> Rounin, also try apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<tanath> scientes, btrfs sounds good, and i was ready to jump in, but it's not ready yet
<scientes> frankpad, i don't know, but you might try to figure it out at that site
<Rounin> I've already done that several times, scientes, and I can't do it again without running dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install and so on
<frankpad> Obviously HP wants me to buy a new cartridge but this one is full of toner.
<Rounin> Since aborting the corefonts thing causes the upgrade process to be interrupted
<scientes> Rounin, its apt-get -f install that is bringing the package back
<Rounin> Canonical must really want me to have those fonts
<scientes> Rounin, you have to get rid of the package that depends on that package
<tanath> frankpad, hate those shenanigans. refilled one myself and reset the ink level, and it still acts like there's no ink after a couple sheets
<Rounin> Ah! So perhaps I can find out what packages depend on it, and that'll solve it
<tanath> frankpad, i heard you need an older printer without the chip to be able to refill successfully
<frankpad> tanath, I don't mind the indicator... but the printer won't print at all
<scientes> Rounin, and if you are in an infinite loop, try it with dpkg -r  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<scientes> Rounin, which bypasses all dependancy resolution
<frankpad> I get a message saying that there is no toner when test pages come out so bold
<tanath> frankpad, no, apparently it doesn't just complain about ink, but actually acts as if it wasn't refilled
<tanath> due to the chip
<tanath> to force you to buy more
<scientes> ^^^^^
<frankpad> I see... so I guess I will need one of those chip resetters
<tanath> frankpad, is there such a thing?
<frankpad> yes! I saw them on YouTube
<scientes> frankpad, i've heard that alot of hp printers can remember 3 max cartraiges
<tanath> heh
<scientes> but these things change
<scientes> http://www.fsf.org/bulletin/2007/fall/antifeatures/
<scientes> ^ for an essay on this sort of thing
<Rounin> Thanks, scientes
<scientes> Rounin, np
<cipher__> can anyone help me install opengl 4.0 drivers?
<frankpad> Here's the chip resetter http://youtu.be/2DPIh2KJnlQ
<ultrixx> frankpad: looks like a fake url
<frankpad> It is not
<szal> cipher__: does your gfx card support that?
<cipher__> szal: well maybe not, it's a pretty terrible card: gt525m
<scientes> ultrixx, thats is official youtube/google stuff
<LukeNukem> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9748001/prepared-statements-fatal-error-call-to-a-member-function-bind-param-on-a-no
<LukeNukem> CAn someone please help me out
<scientes> !ot | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cipher__> szal: can i check what spec of opengl my current driver supports?
<LukeNukem> ooh
<LukeNukem> lol
<LukeNukem> sorry
<LukeNukem> wrong channel
<FloodBot1> LukeNukem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cipher__> well i suppose that question extends to anyone :P
<tanath> frankpad, that's a commercial printer though. what about SOHO printers?
<frankpad> what are SOHO printers anyway?
<tanath> frankpad, http://www.acronymfinder.com/SOHO.html
<tanath> like home printers
<szal> tanath: what's the difference between commercial and SOHO printers?
<frankpad> You can just say Small Office/Home Office. Thank you
<tanath> szal, about 4 feet?
<tanath> frankpad, more typing
<frankpad> ok
<szal> tanath: huh? care to explain?
<tanath> and i couldn't recall exactly what it stood for
<tanath> szal, the one in the vid is about 4 feet taller than a home printer
<user1> HI, i dont know about to work with vi editor, pls let me know how to edit files..
<tanath> user1, you might try nano instead
<user1> thanks tanath...
<szal> tanath: nothing prevents you from buying a HP Color LaserJet 8000 series for home use.. except your budget perhaps :P
<tanath> user1, or gedit if you have gui
<tanath> szal, what i'm getting at is what about home printers?
<szal> tanath: well, what about them?
<Guest76003> hi
<tanath> szal, did you see the vid or catch any of the conversation? talking about resetting the printer chips so they can be refilled (yay antifeatures)
<tanath> szal, vid shows a likely expensive solution that may be good in a commercial setting, but what about home or small business users?
<szal> tanath: pretty futile to do so, you're breathing toxic dust if you do.. better have that done by a company that specializes in that, or buy refill cartridges
<tanath> szal, what are you talking about? no toxic dust when i refilled mine...
<szal> laser printer toner should, quality-wise, be much less of a problem than ink
<cipher__> can anyone help direct me to a opengl 4.0 driver?
<szal> imho, self-refill is just too much of a hassle
<tanath> szal, the point is they're pulling shenanigans to force people to unnecessarily buy replacements when we could refill them ourselves. did you know printer ink is more expensive than oil or human blood?
<tanath> szal, that should be user choice though. chip prevents that
<frankpad> I agree
<tanath> i have a refill kit and a couple printers. can't really use it though due to the damned chips
<szal> over here in Germany there are shops that refill your cartridges for you, claiming to have cracked almost all manufacturer locking chips
<szal> still a lot cheaper than buying OEM cartridges
<tanath> szal, same here, but i'd rather do it free. i just don't know about dealing with the chips... yet
<frankpad> Here they sell reset chips... if only I was in the States the shipping would be reasonable http://www.inkowl.com/index.php?p=product&product=2093
<szal> tanath: well, you still pay for the ink or toner
<tanath> szal, nope. got it free
<szal> tanath: then you're just lucky
<tanath> szal, true, but it's going to waste because printer companies are asshats
<frankpad> $8.95 for those dumb smart chips
<frankpad> add $60 to have it shipped to Mexico
<frankpad> no way
<szal> anyhoo.. for an inkjet printer I'd go for OEM cartridges any day, because the output quality is heaps better.. for a laser printer quality shouldn't be an issue when using non-OEM toner
<Guest76003> Please, I question for all helpers: I trying to install ubuntu 11.04 desktop on my computer but gave me the EDD: error 3200 could be of help to solve this problem?
<tanath> mine's laser. refill didn't work out. i blame chip
<cipher__> I am running ubuntu 11.04, can anyone help me install a opengl 4.0 driver?
<tanath> cipher__, ati?
<tanath> cipher__, you want the open source or proprietary driver?
<amando> Hep wanted on EDD: error 3200, ubuntu 11.04
<tanath> and why am i still here after 3am?
<cipher__> tanath: proprietary or open, I am agnostic to the potential ethics involved :P. I am on a geforce 525m
<tanath> cipher__, try jockey?
<cipher__> I have nto
<cipher__> not*
<cipher__> tanath, jockey?
<tanath> /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<tanath> cipher__, see if that has a recommendation for you
<cipher__> oh, thanks
<stefg> Hi, it seems that firefox 11 that came in yesterday via lucid-updates is severely broken on lucid 64. Anyone else can confirm that?
<tanath> and good night
<cipher__> tanath, the descriptions are pretty vage, just NVIDIA accelerated graphics (current) and (post-release updates)
<szal> stefg: define 'broken'
<tanath> cipher__, mm. go with recommended or post-release updates
<cipher__> tanath: they support gl 4.0+?
<stefg> szal: GUI partly not functional, Bokkmark-bar doesn't show anything, Content not displaying properly
<tanath> cipher__, not sure. ask around or google. i'm out
<cipher__> tanath: i already tried jocky btw ;P
 * szal uses neither Lucid nor Firefox
<szal> stefg: you might wanna try a fresh new profile to see whether something in your profile is possibly b0rked
<stefg> szal: already did that. I renamed ~/.mozilla to check wether there's just a broken add-on... no dice. I downgraded back to 9.0.1, and everthing is fine. Just wanted some confirmation that firefox 11 is indeed broken, and that it is not a problem exclusive to me
<ovechkin_> what/where are the best resources for installing on a new macbook pro?
<ovechkin_> hoping to find a list of what is and is not compatible/functioning
<CFHowlett> ovechkin_   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ovechkin_> thanks
<chalcedony> has anyone got experience or where can i ask about Adobe Reader 9 on Ubuntu? it's showng an error, saying the .pdf is damaged
<amando> am using Ubuntu server 11.10, to implement VOD over IMS, where can get the best information to guide me.
<CFHowlett> chalcedony   try to view with evince
<chalcedony> CFHowlett, still seems broken now
<CFHowlett> chalcedony   ef evince and adobe both say it's broken ... it probably is.
<stefg> chalcedony: First step would be to double check that with evince (the native pdf viewer).
<frankpad> I wish there was some instructions like these http://ur1.ca/8pn1v for my printer model in order to reset the cartridge chip
<stefg> chalcedony: might it be a specially crafted PDF to attack windows versions of the adobe reader?
<amando> is there any experience ubuntu user on line?
<CFHowlett> amando   probably :)
<stefg> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<amando> CFHowlett- i would like to have a website that could guide me implement Video on demand  over IMS
<CFHowlett> amando   sorry, out of my area of expertise.  might want to look in the forums as well
<Belial`> stefg, what's the problem with ff?
<amando> CFHowlett :ok, thank you
<Belial`> for some reason my scroll is jacked. can't go back far enough.
<chalcedony> stefg, thank you for the idea, my husband says not. i don't know what he's doing, yet
<hiexpo> Belial`, edit your prefs so unlimited scroll back
<stefg> amando: That is not so much a question of the underlying operating system, but of a server application. I'd look at the wowza streaming server
<Belial`> hiexpo, i have it set already. it's a problem with znc. i reconnected and the buffer wasn't saved. it works for several weeks, sometimes just days...
<Belial`> either way, it randomly stops working
<Belial`> and i don't get back logs.
<Belial`> i usually have to redo it from the web settings.
<stefg> Belial`:  see above. Firefox 11 has a non functional gui, doesnt show my iGoogle page properly, has no search engines.... it's just utterly broken
<hiexpo> you use a cleaner like bleechbit
<Belial`> stefg, i can't see above...that's why i asked you what the problem was...and then mentioned why i couldn't scroll back.
<Belial`> <Belial`> for some reason my scroll is jacked. can't go back far enough.
<stefg> Belial`: : GUI partly not functional, bookmark-bar doesn't show anything, content not displaying properly
 * stefg thinks that tehre's a problem with xul-runner
<worm> Who can help me about this: aptitude said more than 700 packages were broken and apt-get install -f said nothing.
<stefg> C'mon guys! nobody running firefox 11? just a simple "works for me" or "got the same problem"?
<Belial`> stefg, don't use it, but i just enabled it to check. the bookmarks bar is working fine here. i'm facing the same issues basically with unity that you are with firefox.
<Belial`> most everyone i talked to doesn't have the graphical glitches i do with unity.
<Belial`> even ones with the same graphics.
<worm> It is a disaster for me to solve this depend problem. Aptitude told me to remove 700 or more packages.
<Belial`> actually, my bad. i didn't realize i'm in #ubuntu. i'm using 12.04. strictly a #ubuntu+1 issue.
<Belial`> stefg, i blame most of firefox's problems on their flawed rapid release model.
<Belial`> it works fine for some, but terrible for others. and it's a nightmare with some popular addons.
<chalcedony> stefg, i think he's wondering where Adobe Reader 9 is supposed to be? it's currently in /usr/bin/apt/Adobe9
<stefg> chalcedony: that sounds quite strange. should either be in /opt or in /usr/local/bin . But these "partner" packages might have silly ideas on where to put stuff
<stefg> chalcedony: a "sudo updatedb" followed by "locate adobe" should give you an idea
<Belial`> is anyone using a core i3 mobile cpu?
<ikonia> Belial`: just ask your question
<chalcedony> stefg, thanks!
<Belial`> ikonia, not always that simple.
<ikonia> Belial`: ok, then we can't help you
<Belial`> harsh. also seemed like a pretyped comment.
<ikonia> it's not harsh
<hiexpo> hola ikonia and again thanks
<Belial`> i'll ignore it though
<ikonia> if you want help, you have to give info
<ikonia> does it matter if anyones using an i3 mobile cpu - no, does it matter that someone knows how to help you, yes, so ask the question/issue you want to resolve
<Belial`> ikonia, i think you're too caught up in policing than you are helping. i've seen you come across too aggressive several times.
<Belial`> but it's all good.
<ikonia> Belial`: I'm not policing anything, I'm asking you to give information so you can be HELPED
<stefg> !ask | Belial`
<ubottu> Belial`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Edisto> hmmm... I can't seem to run my php file in eclipse. It says file doesn't exist and it seems to be using the directory of var/www but I'm guessing it doesn't have permission to write there. But whenever I open eclipse with sudo it says no editor descriptor for php...
<The_BROS> Not so long ago thunderbird-bin loads prosessor sometimes. How can I fix it?
<Edisto> is there a way to save a file to a locked directory without having to open a file using sudo?
<Belial`> ikonia, sorry, bud. i understand.
<ikonia> Edisto: eclipse is normally used for java, never seen it used for php
<Edisto> yeah I was downloading an extension
<stefg> Edisto: that would very much undermine the idea of write permissions, huh?
<ikonia> Edisto: change the permissions on the directory so they are more open, put your user in the group etc
<Edisto> yeah didn't think of that lol thanks guys
<Belial`> the core i3 seems to use the i915 module. i have an optimus laptop which i know isn't "officially" supported. i blacklisted the nouveau driver, which was also throwing an error at boot time. that fixed one problem. however, the intel gpu is what is used by default. and actually, it's the only thing that can be used officially without intervention from 3rd party projects such as "bumblebee" (which makes use of my nvidia 420m.) i was just wondering what i n
<Belial`> eed to do to get rid of my "kernel: intel ips [...]: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled" boot time message. on arch it was a bit different.
<ikonia> Belial`: is it just the boot message you want to get rid of, or is something actually failing at boot time that you are not happy about ?
<adriano> cctt
<Belial`> ultimately i'd like to just not have the message. everything seems to work fine. but it's affecting boot time. and it seems like it's an actual error.
<ikonia> how is it effecting boot time
<Belial`> although, to be honest, i have no clue what it's doing to impact me in a negative way aside from boot time.
<Belial`> it's hanging for a few seconds.
<Belial`> and then displaying it
<Belial`> i'm just being picky about not wanting errors showing up on boot.
<Belial`> and it's not ubuntu's fault. it's pretty much every distribution i've used.
<ikonia> the error suggests, there is 915 module functionality that is not supported with your card
<ikonia> so I'd guess depending on what the module that's failing is and what it does disabling that module would be the short and simple answer
<ikonia> but I doubt that will be an option as it's probably something that's critical to your functionality
<Belial`> well for instance, when i had the message on arch, i went to /etc/mkinitcpio.conf and added it to the modules line
<Belial`> then ran mkinitcpio -p linux
<Belial`> which fixed the problem. i guess i'm just looking the ubuntu way.
<stefg> ikonia, Belial` : That probably has something to do with the "intel HD graphics" embedded graphics engine on the i3. that is not properly supported yet i guess
<Belial`> ah
<Belial`> so it's basically just putting a band aid on it?
<ikonia> yeah, there is information on a later kernel having an update but it's still not properly supported
<Belial`> ok
<Belial`> either way, everything *seems* to be working fine.
<Belial`> so i guess that's all that matters.
<stefg> Belial`: your machine has the intel graphics embedded on the cpu. that is used for low power. If it comes to graphics intensive applications the machine is supposed to switch to the more powerful, but more power hungry nvidia chip. I don't think, X supports that at the moment
<Belial`> it doesn't
<Belial`> that's why i use bumblebee
<ikonia> Belial`: there is an interessting suggestion on the arch wiki about using the boot option i915.modeset=1
<Belial`> i saw that
<Belial`> i might give that a try
<ikonia> looking at the docs that can disable some of the more advanced features, possibly some that are being requested when your system boots
<frankpad> How can I reset the CE285A (85A) cartridge chip (or set Ubuntu to bypass it) so I can print?
<auronandace> frankpad: check your printer manual
<Belial`> i'll give it a shot. i know it's just me ocd'ing out on it. because i know i never noticed a difference other than shaving maybe 2 seconds of boot time on arch when i fixed it.
<frankpad> I don't think HP wants me to bypass the chip... but I will check it anyway
<Belial`> sorry for the rocky start, ikonia
<Belial`> i'm just a bit edgy right now i guess.
<Belial`> appreciate the help.
<Edisto> i did a chmod ugo+w to /var/www and I still can't save a file to that directory... what am i missing?
<ikonia> Edisto: who is the group owner
<Edisto> root i'm guessing, but then again i'm somewhat new to ubuntu
<ikonia> Edisto: ok, then you are not in the group "root" so you've not changed the permissions
<stefg> Edisto: world-writable /var/www doesn't sound like a good idea....  BTW have you fsck'd your filesystem recently?
<Edisto> what is fsck'd? i did a sudo ugo+w so I can see the change... or where would I have to go to add myself to that group
<stefg> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<stefg> good bot!
<Edisto> yeah I didn't shut down properly one of these times so I ran it today
<stefg> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<Belial`> stefg, ikonia, just found a link to a possible fix from the ubuntu forums. google had me drop back several more pages than usual. sudo echo "softdep intel_ips pre: i915" > /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf
<Jordan_U> Belial`: The fact that whoever wrote that command doesn't understand how the shell works enough to understand it won't work, *and* the fact that they must not have tested their instructions, does not bode well for the value of the rest of their advice.
<Belial`> Jordan_U, i hear you. seems to be hit or miss judging from replies.
<Belial`> Jordan_U, i take it your suggestion is to avoid that "fix"?
<Jordan_U> Belial`: Unless you can get a confirmation from a more reliable source, yes.
<Belial`> Jordan_U, the good thing is, this is just a test machine
<Belial`> i don't mind breaking things, basically.
<Edisto> so to add myself to root group I do a sudo usermod -a -G root myname?
<Edisto> just to make sure I dont mess shit up
<Edisto> for 1,420 people sure did get quiet
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> everyone is happy and have no problems
<Edisto> well let me repeat mine so I dont mess up where I can't log back in... in order to add my acct to root is it sudo usermod -a -G root myacct
<lotuspsychje> not sure mate
<lotuspsychje> !info myacct
<ubottu> Package myacct does not exist in oneiric
<Edisto> myacct = to login name or account name
<Edisto> I guess i will just chance... I am using wubi anyway
<Edisto> hmmm.. that is a interesting error cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<ikonia> Edisto: why are you adding your user to the root group
<Belial`> Edisto, why not just "sudo su" if you want root?
<ikonia> Edisto: Belial` because that is not a recommended method and shouldn't be suggested
<Belial`> "sudo su -" actually
<auronandace> Belial`: i hope you mean sudo -i
<ikonia> sudo -i will give you a root shell
<Belial`> ikonia, su - is no good now?
<ikonia> but there should be no need for that at this stage
<Edisto> well when i login to root with eclipse I can't save to /var/www
<Edisto> its owner and group is root...
<ikonia> Belial`: su - is great if you have a root password, sudo su - is not
<ikonia> Edisto: ok, so change the group
<Edisto> chown right?
<auronandace> Edisto: why are you logging in a root to use eclipse?
<ikonia> Edisto: correct
<Edisto> to save to /var/www directory... but it for some reason bugs when i login as root
<ikonia> Edisto: you can't login as root - the root account is disabled
<Edisto> sorry open it as root
<Belial`> ikonia, excuse my ignorance, but what changes by using sudo to su -?
<auronandace> !noroot | Edisto
<ubottu> Edisto: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ikonia> Belial`: it messes up things such as the users base home directory, so can write files (especially when using X11 applications) to the wrong place
<Belial`> ikonia, like saving configs to the actual root user dir instead of the user requesting root access?
<ikonia> Belial`: not quite, but you've got the right idea
<Edisto> hmmm... so I go into the directory and type chgrp myacct root and it changes the current directory only right?
<Edisto> cuz I don't see a directory parameter on this page
<auronandace> !permissions | Edisto
<ubottu> Edisto: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ikonia> Edisto: look, just do "sudo chown username:group /var/www
<ikonia> Edisto: replace username:group with the username/group you want to own the directory
<Edisto> thanks man
<Edisto> lol as you can see I treat ubuntu delicate as a flower... i've had a few mishaps
<ikonia> Edisto: as a developer you need to get a better grasp of the OS, if you are struggling with things such as basic permisisons, your development life will get harder
<ikonia> Edisto: https://help.ubuntu.com have a read through some of the basic operations information
<cipher__> Are there any opengl 4.0 drivers available easily?
<cipher__> opengl 4.0 drivers :'(
<diverdude> how can i check if my CPU is 32 or 64 bit?
<Belial`> cipher__, for which manufacturer?
<soreau> diverdude: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cipher__> yay. geforce 525m
<roxie_nai> Hey any one help me out here
<diverdude> soreau: yes, and look for what there? There are lots of info
<cipher__> Belial`,
<roxie_nai> Is there is any pen tester here
<Belial`> cipher__, you have the proprietary drivers installed?
<cipher__> Belial`, yes.
<cipher__> well one of the two
<Belial`> i'm pretty sure opengl 4 was added some time ago for nvidia.
<cipher__> oh :O
<cipher__> Belial`, is there any way I can check the spec of opengl?
<Belial`> cipher__, nvidia-settings should give you all the info you're looking for.
<cipher__> Belial`, I am running bumblebee, (allows me to run multiple gpu's concurrently), and i cannot consequently use that tool. It alleges I have no nvidia drivers when it's obviously installed and working :(
<Belial`> you can, i forgot what the command was though.
<Belial`> there's more to it for bumblebee
<cipher__> Belial`, optirun?
<Belial`> cipher__, ptirun nvidia-settings -c :8
<Belial`> optirun*
<cipher__> I did try :P
<Belial`> you tried with -c :8 on the end?
<cipher__> no
<cipher__> what does the -c flag do?
<cipher__> it worked
<cipher__> Belial`, what mysticism is this?
<Belial`> cipher__, #bumblebee for whatever questions you have
<Belial`> i'm just following their docs
<cipher__> thanks
<Belial`> np
<yongyao> my phone is in a stiuation of hard brick
<yongyao> help me
<lapion> hello, upgrades, either from commandline or the update-manager, with a btrfs root  do not work.
<yongyao> will it work with odine?
<lapion> a regular upgrade doesn't work, and a sandbox upgrade doesn't start up.
<yongyao> is there any way to help recover the phone?
<romario333> Hi, does anybody know how the panel in the left edge of the screen is called in unity? Is it Dash?
<Burnmoh> hi
<Burnmoh> hmm
<romario333> ok, I should probably ask rather at #ubuntu-unity :-)
<hydrox24_> romario333: it's the unity bar, I think the dash is what you get when you click the top option/hit the windows key.
<GTRam> hi
<ePax> My nautilus uses 100% of CPU when i open my folders. Is there any solutions to that?
<Burnmoh> how to hide the IP ?
<iceroot> !tor | Burnmoh
<ubottu> Burnmoh: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Rurd2di> use the Anon ubuntu  Burnmoh, probaly has IP hiding shot on it
<Rurd2di> *shit
<Rurd2di> lol
<FloodBot1> Rurd2di: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Burnmoh> iceroot ,ubottu and rurd2di thx :)
<ikonia> Rurd2di: no need for bad language please.
<hydrox24_> ePax: make sure all updates are installed, otherwise search for the bug report in launchpad (website) and if there isn't one, submit one.
<hydrox24_> Burnmoh: also look at anonymizing VPN services.
<Burnmoh> hydrox ok
<frankpad> How can I reset the CE285A (85A) cartridge chip (or set Ubuntu to bypass it) so I can print? The manual states: "When a print cartridge reaches the end of its estimated useful life, the product turns on the toner
<frankpad> light on the control panel. You do not need to replace the supply at this time unless print quality is no longer acceptable. When the supply has reached this condition, the HP Premium Protection warranty for that supply has ended.
<Hoxolotl> good morning
 * Hoxolotl wonders if running a persistent ubuntu from one USB stick on many different hardware configurations is feasable or wether heĺl blow up a computer along the way somewhere.
<Hoxolotl> 1 usb stick, many hardware configurations.
<ikonia> Hoxolotl: depends on the other hardware
<hiexpo> exactly
<iceroot> Hoxolotl: it will not blow up something, normally it is working out of the box
<Hoxolotl> well, itś a mix of AMD/intel processors and Nvidia cards (maybe occasionally an intel HD3000, but thatś it) , of course Iĺl do a 32 bit install as some older configs won work otherwise
<iceroot> Hoxolotl: GNU/Linux is not storing any hardware-configs, everything is read at start up (only some vga drivers which takes place in /etc/X11/xorg.conf may a problem)
<Hoxolotl> no atoms/risc processors (so far)
<selite> How do I find the external IP address of my router?
<Hoxolotl> iceroot, exactly what I wanted to know :D
<Hoxolotl> thanks
<selite> Anyone?
<iceroot> selite: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<Burnmoh> selite use google "ip locate"
<elsuco> selite: http://checkip.org/
<selite> Burnmoh: , elsuco : It's not that. I don't get the web page for my router when I type it in the browser.
<iceroot> selite: you want your WAN IP or you want the LAN ip of your router?
<selite> Burnmoh: When I run Angry Scanner I get IP addresses of some routers from my ISP but I don't get mine, so I am curious to get mine.
<sacarlson> selite: maybe try sudo route; the default gateway address will probly be you router ip
<selite> sacarlson: Yeah, I tried it. But that way I can only access it from my computer. In other words that way it can be accessed only from machines connected to that router.
<selite> iceroot: WAN IP.
<Burnmoh> selite most ISP's provide dynamic ip , wht u gonna do with that ?
<iceroot> selite: and you are at the moment in the lan connected to your router?
<Bora> hello everyone
<selite> iceroot: Yeah. I have few addresses and I can get people's routers from my browser, but I don't know the IP address of mine lol.
<selite> :(
<sacarlson> selite: well my router I have access to that section disabled from the wan side as might be by default for security,  it might be able to be set active as an option
<iceroot> selite: and why is www.whatismyip.com not what you want?
<iceroot> selite: that will show your WAN-IP
<Bora> I would like to ask some question something about vmware v sphere and vmware workstation
<selite> iceroot: Because I don't get the router page from that address.
<iceroot> selite: why you need the router page?
<iceroot> selite: that site shows your WAN IP
<llutz> selite: you don't want the router config-page being accessible from WAN
<iceroot> selite: use that ip to connect to your router
<iceroot> selite: also read the manual of your router how to enable the router to be reachable from the wan
<iceroot> selite: its disabled by default for a good reason
<selite> iceroot: Hmm. Meaning if it is reachable from WAN then I'd get the router config - page?
<iceroot> selite: from the wan, yes
<iceroot> selite: from the lan you will always get it
<selite> iceroot: Thank you.
<sacarlson> selite: other option is you can forward ssh trafic to your ubuntu server inside your home net,  login to that and then ssh remote from that into your router
<Burnmoh> i disabled my router remote connection cuz my IS provider always changes my router pass lol
<Bora> first of all I installed vmware workstation but I can not  configure anyone can help me for about that
<iceroot> Bora: time to change the provider
<iceroot> Bora: wrong nick
<iceroot> i really hate this tab-completion
<Burnmoh> iceroot lol
<frankpad>  How can I reset the CE285A (85A) cartridge chip (or set Ubuntu to bypass it) so I can print?
<iceroot> frankpad: not possible from the OS, you have to do a hardware-hack for that and reset the chips directly
<frankpad> Can you give me more info on how to achieve that hardware hack?
<iceroot> frankpad: maybe with a driver hack it is possible but i dont think something like that is controlled by the driver
<Burnmoh> wht u cant config bora ?
<cipher__> is there anyway I can get the opengl 4.1 header files?
<Burnmoh> wow ppl using IPv6 lol
<Burnmoh> is it safe hehe !
<Bora> after I install vmware workstation any needs of configration for tuhe using vmware
<malegebi_> 请问以下大家知道编译usb-storage.ko 需要什么文件？
<LjL> !cn | malegebi_
<ubottu> malegebi_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<malegebi_> thanks
<Burnmoh> guys windows or linux or unix serverwhich is best for choosing career :(
<Burnmoh> im stuck :(
<frankpad> iceroot, can you give me more info on how to hardware hack the cartridge chip?
<LjL> Burnmoh: a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic methinks
<Burnmoh> oh ! kk
<Bora> I think unix
<iceroot> frankpad: there are devices out there to reset the chips
<iceroot> frankpad: have a look at ebay or google
<frankpad> which keywords should I use
<frankpad> chip resetter?
<Bora> but I am working on DataCenter our platforms Winodws and some times Linux
<Burnmoh> bora cool , me Enterprise network security student lol
<iceroot> frankpad: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=printer+reset+chips&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Bora> good good Burmoh
<Burnmoh> 1st year :P
<frankpad> Thanks, iceroot
<iceroot> frankpad: you are welcome
<Bora> I am MSCE
<malegebi_> hello all, I want to compile usb-storage.ko ,but I dont't know which files are needed ,and how to write Makefile?
<Burnmoh> bora cool
<spav_> s
<Bora> :D
<Bora> Buenmoh can you  install and maiintance of Vmware Workstation on Ubuntu
<DonD> is there a command that let me load å webpage every second ?
<Burnmoh> MSCE is toughest xam
<Burnmoh> bora me new to linux world :(
<llutz> !ot | Burnmoh
<ubottu> Burnmoh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Burnmoh> is there any xam for ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> malegebi: sudo apt-get install  build-essential ;  to start  then the headers of the kernel you want to build it on
<iceroot> Burnmoh: LPI
<Burnmoh> certification
<Burnmoh> LPI ?
<iceroot> Burnmoh: LPI but its for Linux not for ubuntu
<Burnmoh> oh k
<frfx_crsh> someone is here?
<Burnmoh> can we run ubuntu servers in enterprises , does we need to pay any bucks ?
<Burnmoh> i heard its free , but im confused :(
<vlt> Burnmoh: No.
<iceroot> Burnmoh: ubuntu is free (as in free beer and free speach)
<vlt> Burnmoh: But you can buy professional support from Canonical. Inc.
<frfx_crsh> someone want to help me?
<iceroot> Burnmoh: you can get official support from canocial which costs but the software itself is always free
<vlt> !ask | frfx_crsh
<ubottu> frfx_crsh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Burnmoh> hmm
<Burnmoh> bit confusing
<iceroot> Burnmoh: why?
<Burnmoh> if i use ubuntu server edition in enterprise , does ubuntu courts me ! lol
<benpicco> Do I manually have to issue the TRIM command when using a SSD or does Ubuntu take care of everything automatically?
<vlt> Burnmoh: Welcome to FOSS!
<iceroot> what is ubuntu server enterprise?
<frfx_crsh> i have problems with firefox on ubuntu 10.04 i have never-ever had problem with crashing.
<iceroot> Burnmoh: you can always use any version of ubuntu (server, desktop) and you will never have to pay money
<iceroot> Burnmoh: but more important then the costs is the freedom
<iceroot> !free | Burnmoh
<ubottu> Burnmoh: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Burnmoh> got it !
<iceroot> Burnmoh: the gnu.org link is very good
<rumpe1> benpicco, http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<Burnmoh> once u hit commercial u need to pay some bucks right
<Jordan_U> Burnmoh: No.
<iceroot> Burnmoh: no
<Burnmoh> lol
<iceroot> Burnmoh: you can do with ubuntu what you want
<iceroot> Burnmoh: you can even sell it for money to othes
<iceroot> Burnmoh: and even then you dont have to pay anything
<vlt> Burnmoh: Why LOL? You can even sell it. (If you stick to the GPL rules.)
<Splooshie123> Burnmoh: actually you can only charge for the physical act of transferring a copy. not for the program itself
<Burnmoh> oh kk
<Splooshie123> like charging for the cd and postage
<vlt> Burnmoh: Yes, Splooshie123 is right.
<Burnmoh> wht is GPL rules ?
<Splooshie123> GNU General Public License
<iceroot> Burnmoh: read the gnu.org link
<Burnmoh> iceroot ok
<Splooshie123> Anyone here know how to get pulseaudio to work through jack?
<Burnmoh> i surfed the ubuntu site , there is some special advanced server and desktop edition but they asking to pay for it :(
<Splooshie123> Burnmoh: what page did you go to?
<Burnmoh> splooshie one min
<smswt> admin
<Jordan_U> Burnmoh: The only thing which Canonical charges for which is software is Landscape. Landscape is a piece of software, not a version of Ubuntu.
<benpicco> rumpe1: is automatic TRIM reccomended?
<Burnmoh> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=667
<Burnmoh> visit the above link
<llutz> benpicco: just be warned: if you use "discard" option and you delete files, there is no way to get them back (except from backups)
<Burnmoh> *vist
<Jordan_U> Burnmoh: That's a support contract and licence for landscape. It's not a different version of Ubuntu.
<Burnmoh> jordan oh
<Onkeltem> hi all. My Ubuntu doesn't load anymore, even in recovery mode - display just turns off!
<Onkeltem> Dual booted win xp loads fine
<benpicco> Onkeltem: can you select an older kernel in Grub?
<Burnmoh> jordan so they give online support for those edition
<Burnmoh> in free edition its not possible ?
<Onkeltem> benpicco: yes, I tried one, but not in recovery mode. Same behaviour
<Onkeltem> benpicco: gonna try old recovery now
<Jordan_U> Burnmoh: Phone and paid online support, yes. That online support is not here (or #ubuntu-server). We are all volunteers and you can get support here for free even if you're making a profit.
<Burnmoh> ok
<Onkeltem> benpicco: doesn't work - display continue to turn off - 've just tried -22 kernel in recovery
<Burnmoh> ok friends see u later :)
<Burnmoh> bye :D
<neo__> Hello
<neo__> IS this thig on???
<vlt> Hello. Each time I log in (11.10) my audio volume is set to 100% which is, well, LOUD. How can I avoid this?
<benpicco> Onkeltem: what was the last time it used to work?
<power_user> hello
<kalimojo> hello power_user
<Onkeltem> benpicco: yesterday it worked. And I've just managed to get into recovery menu on one of the previous kernels. I ran dpkg, it finished istall something, then I selected "resume", and dropped into tty1 login
<Onkeltem> benpicco: now I restarted again - and having black screen again. Also, I wanted to run fsck, but for some odd reason there is no such an item in recovery menu
<kalimojo> power_user where you from ?
<benpicco> Onkeltem: so there is a kernel with wich is works?
<vlt> !ot | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kalimojo> im from uk
<Onkeltem> benpicco: yes and no. It is not 100% reproducable. I tried same kernel 5 times, but it worked (recovery menu loaded) 2 times
<diverdude> how can i see if there is a PPA available? For example, is this a PPA ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2
<benpicco> Onkeltem: that is very strange - and it used to work without problems before?
<Rounin> Hello again! I have a package which thinks it's missing a dependency, but isn't... How do I get dpkg --ignore-depends to actually work?
<benpicco> diverdude: "Other versions of 'libgphoto2' in untrusted archives."
<Rounin> I've tried using both the package name and the dependency as parameters, but it still fails complaining of a missing dependency
<Onkeltem> benpicco: yes
<benpicco> Onkeltem: are you sure you always select the same kernel?
<Rounin> Ah never mind; now I found --force-depends
<Onkeltem> benpicco: let me check it again (and again)
<diverdude> What is the difference between: libusb-1.0-0 and libusb-1.0-0-dev? The version number? or is it that libusb-1.0-0-dev has header files i need if i need to compile a program using libub or what?
<benpicco> diverdude: -dev are the header files
<AceKing> Does anyone know if Startech PCI soundcards are linux friendly? The built in sound on my MB stopped working and I want to get a cheap PCI card to replace it.
<diverdude> benpicco: ok, so same program version?'
<benpicco> yes
<diverdude> benpicco: and how can i see what version?
<vlt> Hello. When running alsamixer I can’t find the volume slider for the current audio heard, I can only adjust it with the gnome-panel audio slider. Any idea? (Each time I log in (11.10) my audio volume is set to 100% which is, well, LOUD. How can I avoid this?)
<kalimojo> hi
<benpicco> diverdude:  apt-cache show libusb-1.0-0 | grep Version
<soreau> vlt: try F6 in alsamixer
<benpicco> vlt: try alsamixer -c0
<diverdude> benpicco: heh...that prints Version: 2:1.0.8-2 a bit confusing..whats the 2 there?
<vlt> benpicco: No difference.
<Onkeltem> How to change language used when booting - need English, since Russian shows white squares
<benpicco> diverdude: um, I don't know
<vlt> soreau: I can choose another hardware there (sound chip = 0, usb webcam mic in = 1)
<vlt> Any idea how to set the audio volume to the level when logging off (or at least to a fixed one)?
<pc> l0l
<Gunni> i'm having an issue with a headless ubuntu server, now for the last 3 hours it has frozen completely and was completely unresponsive over network, connecting a keyboard to it and doing a ctrl+alt+del did restart it
<vlt> A fixed one that is NOT 100% ;-)
<Gunni> any idea what could cause my issue
<llutz> vlt: sudo alsactl store
 * vlt tries that
<kalimojo> im dying of cqncer
<Gunni> i should have mentioned, it's done this three times now, and i've been monitoring the server and i see no weird activity except the lockup
<vlt> llutz: I did `sudo alsactl store` logged off an in again and the audio level was the same. BUT then I rebooted and now it’s back to 100%.
<vlt> llutz: I noticed that the level shown in lightdm was the one I stored.
<vlt> But adjusting this hadn’t helped before either. I always get the Ubuntu login jungle at -0dB!
<Onkeltem> benpicco: I was wrong, or at least I can't reproduce non-reproduceness of what I was talking about :) I successfuly booted -28 kernel with X. Everything goes fine. But 31 and 32 kernels are failing to load.
<benpicco> Onkeltem: that sounds like a bug
<benpicco> which gpu and driver are you using?
<Onkeltem> benpicco: this is strange sine the computer was working with both 31 and 32 before.
<benpicco> was it?
<Onkeltem> benpicco: 100% sure. I myself was working at the computer yesterday and before.
<ahhughes> hey just installing now... got a i7, 6GB, 750GB. Need some help with filesystem partitions... what size swap should I allocated, and do I need to give it a mount point, if so what's the normal mount?
<Justasic> I get the error "reading files list for package 'lib32gomp1': Input/output error" when I try to run apt-get upgrade
<iceroot> ahhughes: why not use the defaults ubuntu is suggesting?
<ahhughes> iceroot, its not suggesting anything
<gharper> Hello! I have just built a PC with an Intel DH67CL Motherboard and a WD Caviar 1TB HD. I am getting the error when I boot
<dr_willis> swap dosent have a mountpoint
<gharper> "A Bootable device has not been found"
<kalimojo> i love ubuntu
<gharper> Yet, I can select this drive in BIOS and boot fine
<iceroot> ahhughes: the normal ubuntu cd? there you can say install to hdd, thats all
<iceroot> ahhughes: ubuntu will do the rest
<benpicco> Onkeltem: what did you change then?
<ahhughes> ok, but I do want x2 partitions, one 200GB and the other what ever is left.
<dr_willis> ahhughes:  if useing hubernate use swap=ram
<iceroot> ahhughes: for what 200GB?
<iceroot> ahhughes: /home?
<ahhughes> 200GB for ubuntu, the rest for data/backups
<kalimojo> you are all nuts
<dr_willis> ahhughes: partition how you want. i do swap. home and riot /
<ahhughes> kalimojo, yes.... why did it take you so long to work it out.
<dr_willis> root /
<iceroot> ahhughes: you need / /home and swap, use 15gb for /, 2 GB for swap and rest for /home
<Onkeltem> benpicco: nothing! It is my mother's computer. She called me an hour ago claiming computer doesn't load. Before that I heard noize of falling keyboard ;:)
<dr_willis> 2gb wont allow hibernation
<Justasic> can someone at least acknowledge my error instead of ignoring me please -.-
<iceroot> dr_willis: double ram size or what was the rule?
<Onkeltem> benpicco: ati driver, X1950 card
<dr_willis>  iceroot hibernate equals ram. but i never use hibernate
<ahhughes> iceroot, to be honest I want to be able to backup the entire OS partition. So don't I want /home under / ?
<iceroot> dr_willis: i am never using it too (because its never working)
<dr_willis> ahhughes:  uts eadier to keep a seperate home
<iceroot> ahhughes: i would suggest to use an extra /home
<ahhughes> argh :'(
<dr_willis> then you bacjup home as needed
<benpicco> Onkeltem: so it's a desktop computer
<ahhughes> dr_willis, I Want to backup entire boot+home all in one go.
<benpicco> I thought it was some backlight issue
<dr_willis> i do 20 gb for / rest home
<dr_willis> ahhughes:  sort of a pointless requirement
<dr_willis> ahhughes: how are you backing up
<bouzbou> is there a path on ubuntu (like windows) ? When I install a package (git for example), I can then directly run 'git' from the command line, where is it defined?
<iceroot> bouzbou: $PATH
<Onkeltem> benpicco: yes, desktop.
<dr_willis> bouzbou:  echo $PATH
<ahhughes> dr_willis, clonezilla
<iceroot> bouzbou: and when you install git from the repo its automaticly in PATH
<iceroot> !repos | bouzbou
<ubottu> bouzbou: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ahhughes> dr_willis, I just copy a complete ISO of the smaller partition to the larger. Done.
<bouzbou> are you sur it's added automatically in the $PATH? It looks more like there put in a folder and that folder is in the PATH?
<Onkeltem> benpicco: I've just tried 32nd kernel, same black screen issue.
<benpicco> Onkeltem: so there is a signal, just no output - have you tried removing the quiet option from the kernel command line and see whetere it hangs?
<dr_willis> bouzbou:  its autimatic
<Onkeltem> benpicco: wow, and 28th doesn't load anymore again!
<sacarlson> bouzbou: most runable apps will be installed in /bin or /usr/bin;  if they are admin then maybe /sbin ; /user/sbin
<dr_willis> path is dirs. not files
<Onkeltem> benpicco: ... and now 28th is loaded.
<bouzbou> sacarlson: os so basically most of the packages I'll install with aptitude (php, mysql, git, ...) will be put in folders of the $PATH so everything is automatic it's not like windows?
<ahhughes> would there be a problem using the mount point /data for my secondary "data" storgate partition?
<Onkeltem> benpicco: I think its time to play with RAM chips - gonna plug them off and in
<zabomber> hi. i just bought a new 3TB USB3 drive... in SuSe i would use a NSS Volume to create and add disks to a type of NAS... what disk system do i use in Ubuntu?
<libc_killer> hi. can someone on a 64bit linux tell me where libc-2.xx should reside? i installed an incompatible version and restored functionality by copying the files in the libc6-bin.deb to the disk. but apt complains it's in the wrong path. i put it in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu as in the deb archive
<sanjayb> i have an NTFS drive that is mounting read-only, refusing to mount rw. Have tried chkdsk / unmounting cleanly on windows and -o force,rw but no luck. Does anyone have a way to fix this?
<zabomber> sanjayb: do you have ntfs3g installed?
<zabomber> libc_killer: searching for it now
<Ich> Hi there, I have made a bootable USB Stick with Ununtu 11.10. But my laptop doesn't supports USB Boot (in BIOS) now I wanted to install GRUB2 at my hard drive, to boot the USB stick. Can anyone tell me how I can do this? (Actually I wanna try to install Ubuntu with wubi at the hard drive. (but I doesn't need the whole Ubuntu at the hard drive. I just need the GRUB2 boot loader. Anyone any suggestion how I can just install GRUB2 to boot 
<zabomber> libc_killer: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so
<libc_killer> zabomber: thank you! that's weird. i put it there but now apt complains that it shouldn't be there when i want to install a libc package
<sanjayb> zabomber, i think i have ntfs3g .. lemme check, thanks.
<sanjayb> zabomber: aaaah, i did not!! woohoo, you may have just saved my life. thank you, sir.
<djbenny> Morning
<sanjayb> zabomber: after installing ntfs-3g ... do i try something like sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force,rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt  .. ?
<djbenny> dont suppose questions about 12.04 can be answered here?
<wylde> djbenny:  #ubuntu+1
<djbenny> cheers wylde
<sacarlson> Ich: plop boot loader might be an alternative to enable you to boot your usb flash, using plop bootloader from a cd drive or other http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<Ich> Ah thanks. this looks very good.
<annecy> hi all, i've just upgraded firefox beta  and it has forced me to uninstall adobe-flasplugin and install xul-ext-ubufox.
<amt0101> Hello world! I run 11.10 on my box and I stumbled upon a serious issue. My box doesn't want to update: http://bpaste.net/show/25337/ Has anyone encountered this?
<sanjayb> zabomber: just unplugging the drive and re-plugging it in after installing ntfs-3g worked. thank you so much, again.
<libc_killer> amt0101: looks like a networking issue
<amt0101> libc_killer,  How can it be a networking issue since I talk from the box that doesn't want to update? :)
<amt0101> libc_killer,  Also, I run 2 linux virtual machines that update fine ?:)
<meep_> ubuntu is homosexual
<libc_killer> amt0101: it's a different link.. maybe the server has a problem
<libc_killer> amt0101: try a different mirror
<amt0101> libc_killer,  Wow, haven't thought about that, thanks:) I'll see now if it works.
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me please with ntfs mount?
<sanjayb> go8765: what do you need ? :) i just got helped for a similar problem ..
<sanjayb> go8765: whats the issue you're facing?
<amt0101> libc_killer,  Neah, the same thing happens when I changed the mirror...I think I'll reinstall it
<go8765> sanjayb: when i use pysdm and make ggod options some programm change it and i get mounting without write permissions :(
<skiz> I'm having issues using the minimal installer from a USB drive to install a guided encrypted LVM installation on a newer thinkpad. The grub boot loader will not install to the MBR.  I have also tried manual partitioning, creating a boot partition, boot flag, etc. and I cannot get grub to install.  Is there perhaps some EFI issue or setting I need to overcome?
<sanjayb> go8765: i dont know what pysdm is, but do you have ntfs-3g installed (apt-get install ntfs-3g ) ?
<sanjayb> go8765: also, do you have access to a windows machine? try running chkdsk on it, and also make sure its safely removed from windows machine.
<go8765> sanjayb: i change it for ntfsprogs
<pooltable> how to block any thing with south park
<sanjayb> go8765: well, i was just now having the same problem of a drive refusing to mount rw whatever i tried, and installing ntfs-3g fixed it. not sure if its the same problem, of course. i'd run a chkdsk on windows if you can, though.
<Ich> sacarlson: Ah great this looks awesome. hm really easy to install. a big thanks. But I can test it in 10 minutes. thanks a lot for the programm.
<BitPuffin[mobile> Wow... Unity + Compiz really needs to disable itself as much as it can when running fullscreen apps. And when just having a hardware accelerated window active
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| BitPuffin[mobile
<ubottu> BitPuffin[mobile: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zabomber> sanjayb: np!
<Total_Oblivion> how can i install a chm viewer? thanks
<conrad_> how doe i setyp myth tv in south africa to scn channels
<bibi92> I have 2 folders in /usr/lib/php5 (20090626+lfs and 20100525+lfs), apparently php is trying to find extensions in the second one, it's causing warnings because some of them are in the 1st folder, should I move all of them to the second folder?
<Gyro54> Hi!
<programmer099> hey
<programmer099> does anyone here know about booting ubuntu off a USB port
<programmer099> if so can you PM me
<Gyro54> How can I check if my HDMI out is recognised?
<programmer099> I need some help
<programmer099> ??
<crazyrohila> anyone has exprience with git
<crazyrohila> ?
<programmer099> out of 1484 members no one wants to help
<programmer099> these are extremely basic questions
<bibi92> crazyrohila: wa=hat is your issue?
<crazyrohila> i add a file to dir and now i want to create a patch
<programmer099> ok I'll ask on here
<bibi92> what do you mean by patch?
<Total_Oblivion> why doesn't any song play on amarock? any help please? thank you :)
<crazyrohila> bibi92, patch for drupal modules
<crazyrohila> programmer099, whats your issue ?
<MonkeyDust> programmer099  plug in the pendrive, reboot PC, follow instructions
<programmer099> I'm using a USB to boot ubuntu and I don't want to perma change my computer. and it says install ubuntu or try ubuntu I've used try but it won't save onto the USB, do I have to
<programmer099> click install
<programmer099> to install to the USB
<programmer099> or will it install to the main hardrive
<MonkeyDust> harddrive
<programmer099> harddrive
<crazyrohila> programmer099, it will install to your main hard drive
<crazyrohila> you can TRY as guest user
<programmer099> so how do I use the USB to save my setting
<crazyrohila> it will not install and save configurations
<crazyrohila> or
<programmer099> s
<programmer099> but not get rid of Windows
<crazyrohila> no you cant in usb ?
<crazyrohila> you can use remastersys
<programmer099> so you can't use the
<crazyrohila> programmer099, remastersys
<crazyrohila> bibi92, when i changes a file then "git dif --no-prefix > patchfile.patch"
<programmer099> usb stick as a portable computer
<itaylor57> programmer099, you have to make a persistent live USB
<programmer099> ??
<crazyrohila> bibi92, makes a patch and i can apply these changes to other dir (same dir -> second copy)
<itaylor57> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<programmer099> ty
<crazyrohila> bibi92, ?
<bibi92> crazyrohila: ok, I never made something like that sorry
<programmer099> so clicking Install Ubuntu won't work
<programmer099> it will install onto the main harddrive
<crazyrohila> bibi92, its okay :)
<programmer099> what's the simplest way to install Ubuntu onto the Flash Drive so I can use it as a portable computer
<programmer099> ?
<itaylor57> crazyrohila, yes git can make a patch, you might get a better response in #git
<pinged> programmer099: what's your host system running? ubuntu or windows?
<programmer099> Mac lol
<programmer099> but I have access to Windows
<programmer099> if neeeded
<crazyrohila> itaylor57, thanks
<pinged> does it have to be persistent? e.g will you need to keep saved files on it?
<programmer099> yes
<jorma> Hello ive installed ubuntu on a USB drive. Is it possible to copy the casper.rw file to another usb stick which already has ubuntu?
<pinged> programmer099: i'm not too sure as i haven't done this in a while, but you could try installing it using ubuntu usb creator from an ubuntu live cd
<go8765> sanjayb: hm... when itry to remount devsees i get http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<programmer099> how do you get an ubuntu live CD
<programmer099> ?
<go8765> sanjayb: how fx this?
<MonkeyDust> programmer099  just download it and burn to cd
<crazyrohila> programmer099, I think easiest way is , install in a system and then save any configuration in it and install anything you want...now create a remastersys copy of it
<itaylor57> programmer099, look at the link i sent you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dysoco> So a friend is trying to install Ubuntu 11.10, but he recives this error at LiveCD boot: "This kernel requieres the following features.... cx8 cmov" I suppose the Kernel requires that CPU Order, and this is an old CPU and doesn't have it... any ideas ? Maybe another (easy to use) distro that would work ? He's a completly newbie in GNU/Linux.
<MonkeyDust> programmer099  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<programmer099> ok, so a simple burn
<dysoco> yep
<programmer099> no terminal involved
<dysoco> nope
<crazyrohila> programmer099, now you can ,make a distro and can use it  as portable computer :)
<pinged> dysoco: Is your friends computer using a 64-bit processor or a 32-bit one?
<nuno_nunes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<itaylor57> programmer099, the link tells you how to have a portable ubuntu via usb
<nuno_nunes> hi
<guest-KEeHQd> hello
<dysoco> pinged, I'm not sure, he isn't online right now... but I think It's 32bits with a 32Bits LiveCD... It's a common bug it seems
<dysoco> He could install Ubuntu 10.04, So it's a kernel issue
<go8765> can anybody help me please with http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<Total_Oblivion> hello, I am having trouble listening to songs at amarock (I can listen to them with rhythmbox though). Any help would be appreciated :)
<MonkeyDust> go8765  what's your question, please, in human language
<bibi92> when I'm installing apc with pecl, it's compiled with 20090626 and it's causing problems, I'd like to compile with 20100525, how can I do that?
<go8765> MonkeyDust: i cant remount my usb-flash divises. get anprivilage error
<crazyrohila> itaylor57, hi I joined #git channel
<go8765> *root access
<dysoco> Total_Oblivion, What kind of trouble ? You may want to ask in #kde or #kubuntu
<crazyrohila> but when i write something it saying " #git :Cannot send to channel"
<pinged> go8765: are you mounting from command line or gui
<crazyrohila> my messages not going there
<crazyrohila> ?
<crazyrohila> itaylor57, ?
<dysoco> crazyare you regiestered ?
<TorbenBeta> Hello. Does anybody know how to restore deleted photos from a SD card (NTFS)? I already used photorec but it didn't give me good results.
<leleela> i have a dell XPS. I have installed both windows and ubuntu. My speakers are not working on ubuntu but they work fine on windows.
<crazyrohila> yeah
<bibi92> crazyrohila: read the message above, you have to do something like /msg .voice
<crazyrohila> bibi92, k
<dysoco> crazyrohila, read the Topic in #git , it's explained there ;)
<MonkeyDust> leleela  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<Total_Oblivion> dysoco, i just hit play and nothing happens
<dysoco> mmm... not sure, I don't use Amarok
<crazyrohila> dysoco, :P thanks man
<dysoco> Total_Oblivion, You may want to ask in #kde
<leleela> i can see MM in a box.
<go8765> pinged: i usse nautilus
<bibi92> how can I install apc with php 5.4 on ubuntu?
<leleela> what to do next @monkeydust
<go8765> *use
<MonkeyDust> leleela  use arrows to go there and press M
<bibi92> pecl install apc is wrong because it's using PHP api version 20090626 instead of 20100525
<leleela> it is not text. I am not able to change it.
<MonkeyDust> leleela  what do you mean 'it is not text'
<go8765> pinnen: not command line - nautilus
<monohedron> my menu entry for multitsystem is gone does anyone know what the executeable is called?
<leleela> @monkeydust when i click on the arrow keys the value in the <Master field changes> you mean i will take the cursor to MM right? but there is no cursor on window.
<programmer099> USB startup disk maker, how do you get this program?
<programmer099> how do you get USB startup disk maker
<MonkeyDust> leleela  on your keyboard, the left-right arrows to go there, then press M
<arcanez> so I have ubuntu on my CR48 and I don't have enough space to download the newest ubuntu (oneric ocelot).. is there a mountpoint I can mount a flash drive or usb harddrive so I can upgrade?
<Zaitzev> sigh, when I minimize certain programs (ones that gets minimized up to the "tray" next to the clock) tends to disappear..
<MonkeyDust> arcanez  what version do you have installed now?
<leleela> @monkeydust when i use the left arrow keys it shifts between Master, PCM, S/PDIF
<leleela> there is no cursor here to go and change it.
<arcanez> MonkeyDust: 11.04
<MonkeyDust> leleela  no further advice, maybe someone else knows (MM means Mute)
<MonkeyDust> arcanez  do you have a separate /home partiton?
<leleela> anyone here knows how to change the MM status to M status? I cant see a cursor. My speakers are not working on ubuntu. Guys please help.
<arcanez> MonkeyDust: no, and I have 629M free on .
<arcanez> er /
<llutz_> leleela: use right/left keys to hilight the entry you need, change it with "m" key
<leleela> @llutz when i use my right/left arrow keys it shifts between master, PCM and s/pdif. It never goes to the MM box
<monohedron> my menu entry for MultitSystem is gone, does anyone know what the executable is called?
<MonkeyDust> arcanez  my advice is, backup first and fresh install Ubuntu 11.10, but create a separate /home partition during installation
<llutz_> leleela: but it goes to the column containing the MM
<leleela> @llutz mm here is in a box. which i am not able to edit. it is not even getting selected.
<llutz_> leleela: is this really so hard? You don't EDIT the MM, you highlight the column containing the MM and just press "m" to change the state
<leleela> is there some command line program to do that. I swear it is not happening. I tried a lot. There is no cursor to edit it either. How to open the editor?
<llutz_> leleela: you are a troll?
<leleela> i wish i could take a screen shot and show it to you.
<llutz_> leleela: what column has the MM entry (master, pcm, mic...)?
<bazhang> leleela, press prtscrn
<leleela> it is not in a column. It is seperate
<llutz_> then your screen is mixed up
<leleela> how to upload a picture.
<bazhang> !paste| leleela
<ubottu> leleela: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cnttucme> i would love some help with the apt commands i read online that there is a command to install packaged or dependencies. I tried installing a calculator and it kept saying i needed other packages.  those packages needed other ones, and so on. Is there any cleaver shortcut?
<questineh> hello, guys, i'm a newer.
<bazhang> cnttucme, apt resolves dependencies, where are you trying to install from
<cnttucme> bazhang, do you want the site i got the package from?
<llutz_> cnttucme: sudo apt-get -f install
<cnttucme> llutz_ -f <filename>? yes?
<leleela> @llutz http://imagebin.org/203903
<llutz_> cnttucme: sudo apt-get -f install                nothing else
<llutz_> leleela: so it's the S/PDIF column
<DanielJose> hey folks.  I was having some issues with the way that unity was displaying the activation menu in 12.04 and I was wondering what files I could look at or send when reporting a bug.
<llutz_> leleela: press "right" twice, S/PDIF should be red then, press "m" to unmute. but i doubt this will make your speaker work
<locsmif> My username is logged on under several terminals, among them /dev/pts/0, but I don't see any process using /dev/pts/0. How can I find out which process uses /dev/pts/0
<locsmif> ?
<DanielJose> s/activation/application/
<leleela> @llutz it is still not working. what to do?
<llutz_> locsmif: lsof /dev/pts/0
<locsmif> llutz_: ah yes, already did that
<locsmif> just now.. showed kded
<locsmif> Why doesn't ps aux -H show this?
<llutz_> locsmif: btw, long time not seen :)
<locsmif> Hi llutz_ :)
<locsmif> llutz_: be careful, OT is punishable by death. ;-)
<locsmif> llutz_: so, any idea?
<leleela> @llutz how to make it work? my speakers are still not working. I pressed M and now the status is 00. still no osund
<locsmif> lsof worked
<locsmif> ps doesn't...
<llutz_> locsmif: sry no idea
<cnttucme> more detailed information on my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/887715/
<GirlyGirl> Is it possible to restore the grub MBR after installing Windows 8 CP, without using an Ubuntu live cd?
<leleela> can somone please help.? Speakers on my dell XPS are not working. i dont know why.
<cnttucme> bazhang: i was trying to install from a tar.gz. I was able to unzip it via command line but when i try to use ./configure i get this error...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/887715/
<MonkeyDust> !mbr| GirlyGirl
<ubottu> GirlyGirl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<GirlyGirl> MonkeyDust: I clearly said without using a livecd ... i.e from windows
<leleela> its urgent guys. can somone please help.? Speakers on my dell XPS are not working. i dont know why.
<cnttucme> Not at all?
<cnttucme> What are you running? ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> GirlyGirl  better ask that in  ##windows (that's double #)
<vlt> Hello. When I run `sudo alsactl store` the current audio level is stored and shown in lightdm before logging in. But after logging in the audio level is always 100%. Any idea how to fix this?
<monohedron> for reference gui_multisystem.sh
<bazhang> cnttucme, whats the package name
<cnttucme> tilem-0.973.tar.gz
<nexusz99> Is there any document about x server architecture? writing detail.
<cnttucme> bazhang: tilem-0.973.tar.gz
<cnttucme>  but then it says i need gtk+- 0.000 or something
<bibi92> hi, did someone installed php apc extension with php 5.4 on ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687776 cnttucme
<DX099> hello, what's the meaning of this : http://paste2.org/p/1943367
<bazhang> bibi92, from the repos php-apc
<bazhang> !info php-apc | bibi92
<ubottu> bibi92: php-apc (source: php-apc): APC (Alternative PHP Cache) module for PHP 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.7-1 (oneiric), package size 77 kB, installed size 228 kB
<bibi92> bazhang: I've tried this way and also with pecl but it's causin error
<bibi92> because it's not compiled with 201052
<bibi92> 20100525
<bibi92> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> bibi92, yes?
<bibi92> I think this package is only compatible with php 5.3.6 not 5.4..
<monsterrrr> How do I view hidden files in ubuntu 10:04
<bazhang> monsterrrr, in nautilus?
<worm> ls -a
<monsterrrr> bazhang yep
<bazhang> ctrl h, was it not?
<wylde> monsterrrr: press ctrl+h in nautilus
<monsterrrr> cheers
<monsterrrr> !
<wylde> monsterrrr: or click the view menu and select hidden files
<monsterrrr> Can the user be fooled into seeing a txt thumbnail for an image file?
<TheWillOfD> my xchat-gnome keeps on logging conversations even though it is disabled :(
<Shojo> did u turn off scrolling?
<TheWillOfD> i un-ticked log conversations
<obiwlan> is there a ppa with vde enabled kvm packages for ubuntu? i tried to compile it myself by issuing apt-get build-deps qemu-kvm; apt-get source qemu-kvm followed by the usual steps, but apparently something in libc-2.15 changed that breaks it
<robin0800> Shojo: the non gnome xchat is better IMHO
<TheWillOfD> i'll probably switch to that
<Shojo> i never tried the "non gnome XChat"
<Shojo> but i love this too much to try:P
<TheWillOfD> how do i turn off scrolling?
<j3rzu_> hi all
<Shojo> Stting>Preferences>Text box> Scrollback lines=0
<TheWillOfD> i dont have the settings tab
<TheWillOfD> but i do have edit-->preferences
<TheWillOfD> but no text box
<Shojo> oh, but i don't know that  XChat
<TheWillOfD> .26.1
<Shojo> i'm on Linux 3.0.0.-12-generic XChat 2.8.8
<TheWillOfD> i see :D
<Shojo> didn't try other versions :P
<Shojo> i've set the fonts, colours, background to pretty to try other :P
<nekro> 2on2 off
<DX099> http://paste2.org/p/1943367, still no clue anyone ?
<MonkeyDust> DX099  what's your question in human language?
<Shojo> haha MonkeyDust  :)
<wynn> where does gapcmon store it's monitor files?
<DX099> MonkeyDust, well I already posted it but I will ask again : Why are those errors showing when installing nvidia-current from official repos ? and why is the /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/ directory empty after installation ?
<BigBear> #diaspora
<llutz_> !info dttsp
<ubottu> Package dttsp does not exist in oneiric
<llutz_> !info sdr-shell precise
<ubottu> Package sdr-shell does not exist in precise
<monohedron_> !info multisystem
<ubottu> Package multisystem does not exist in oneiric
<MonkeyDust> monohedron_  i use multisystem, you have to download it here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<MonkeyDust> multisystem takes over your locals, whereas unetbootin does not
<MonkeyDust> locales
<normalguy> may i ask a question regarding my printer Lexmark/3600-4600%20Series which seems to have a problem with my cups interface
<normalguy> the error seems to be per log    'printer-state-message': u'The Printer cannot communicate with the computer.',
<go8765> can anybody please help me with mounting ntfs? wheen i remount devices i get error about permissions :(
<monohedron> normalguy, i had that game on a few dyas ago
<monohedron> normalguy, are you 32 or 64 bit
<normalguy> 32 bit
<monohedron> did you get the last driver from lexmark ?
<normalguy> yes i did
<monohedron> well  i had to maually remove all printers, reinstall the driver. after connect the printer and set ip up over 'system-config-printer'
<monohedron> almost drove me nuts and if you don't follow the steps in order it just doesn't do it
<normalguy> thanks i 'll try that
<injureddeer> why my /var/log/boot dont work? i have "(Nothing has been logged yet.)" and in /etc/default/bootlogd i have "BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes", my distro is debian/wheezy
<llutz_> injureddeer: ask in #debian, have you installed bootlogd?
<xeviox> is it possible to install logwatch with nullmailer? It seems that postfix is a dependency of logwatch, is it possible to install the logwatch package without postfix?
<nraic> I installed mint on a new hdd and something went wrong with grub.
<nraic> So I reinstalled grub
<nraic> but now it loads with a console and no options
<nraic> is this the expected result? Do you need to configure grub manually?
<itaylor57> !mint | nraic
<ubottu> nraic: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xeviox> nraic: which grub?
<nraic> No No, I was playing around with mint
<llutz_> xeviox: sudo apt-get install logwatch nullmailer      should work
<normalguy> one question about system config printer
<nraic> I'm back in Ubuntu now
<sda1986> hi all, let's assume I have 3 different network to use at the same time, a standard internet and 2 subtnet, Usually i should choose one of those 3 to use, because I have a different ip for each of them. I have multiple computer who need to do that, and all of the should have their ip on the network. I would like to build a router who can help me to be connected to all 3 net at the same time.
<xeviox> llutz: thanks!
<nraic> and grub isn't working
<nraic> xeviox, grub2 I assume
<nraic> I followed the instructions online to reinstall grub
<xeviox> nraic: grub2 has a command that parses existing configurations and creates the grub menu, check for that command in the forums
<nraic> ok cool, so this needs to be done after a reinstall
<nraic> of grub I mean
<xeviox> nraic: I don't know, but if the menu is empty I would try to recreate it first ..
<robin0800> nraic: update-grub does it automatically its os prober or something like that
<nraic> xeviox, it just default to a grub console. No menu is shown at all
<nraic> robin0800, should this be run from a livecd?
<vlt> Hello. When I run `sudo alsactl store` the current audio level is stored and shown in lightdm before logging in. But after logging in the audio level is always 100%. Any idea how to fix this?
<feisar> hi all, 'apt-get update' 'apt-get upgrade' result in the following error: http://pastebin.com/YbUcuuCy could someone give me a clue as to why that might be? (server 10.04)
<aslan> hi
<injureddeer> llutz_: thx, i didn't know i need install it lolz
<xeviox> nraic: it should be run on your system (with the empty menu)
<wylde> feisar: did you do the apt-get -f install?
<feisar> no, I didn't yet, wanted to check first
<feisar> that's ok to run then - I have been lead to be wary of -force etc.
<llutz_> injureddeer: fine, but still this is #ubuntu, not #debian
<robin0800> nraic: yes
<Seea> hi, any 1 know any varriant of rocketdock to ubuntu ?
<wylde> feisar: perfectly safe to run
<sic> test
<injureddeer> llutz_: but it is same on this way
<bazhang> injureddeer, debian is not supported here
<injureddeer> but there is none diffrence there
<injureddeer> ._.
<Seea> docky any 1 tested it ?
<nraic> robin0800, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<injureddeer> u dont like debian so much?
<bazhang> injureddeer, its offtopic.
<k_sze> For the life of me, I can't get SAMBA to work in 11.10.
<nraic> robin0800, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<k_sze> I can't even get the machine to appear in my workgroup. It's like... total facepalm.
<wylde> feisar: http://pastebin.com/0KPHpKMf -f with apt-get doesn't mean force btw :)
<nraic> robin0800, even thought I just mounted.
<robin0800> nraic: yes you must mount it first
<feisar> wylde: ah ok, thanks for the help : )
<xergo> hi
<meerkats> if I delete content via root nautilus, do I have to erase it in the bin too?
<wylde> feisar: no problem
<bazhang> meerkats, delete what
<xergoX> hi
<xergoX> :D
<meerkats> bazhang, files and folders
<bazhang> meerkats, you dont ever want to use that lightly
<compdoc> k_sze, any firewall enabled?
<k_sze> compdoc: no
<bazhang> meerkats, what exactly
<meerkats> bazhang, redundant copies made by me in a HDD
<compdoc> k_sze, is the service running?
<grobda24> What is going on with themes in 11.10 ? There is not place to install new themes through the UI. I've used "MyUnity" to set new themes, but only three appear in the main "Appearence" through control panel.
<k_sze> compdoc: If I open GADMIN-SAMBA, I see the green "Status: Activated" at the top right of the window.
<grobda24> I'm also unsure if I'm supposed to be using compiz themes ( http://compiz-themes.org/ ) or gnome themes in 11.10
<meerkats> the thing is it says that, after sending the unneeded files to the bin, I only have 500 MB of data, but the graphic right below, in yellos and blue, marks 5GB as used data, which I assume are the contents I just deleted...
<meerkats> I have 2 counts on memory size
<MonkeyDust> grobda24  try gnome-tweak-tool
<robin0800> grobda24: as long as they are gtk3 they should work
<grobda24> MonkeyDust, thanks I'll try that
<compdoc> k_sze, dont think Ive ever seen gadmin-samba. You sure its compatible with the newer versions of Ubuntu?
<grobda24> But what about the official handling of themes. At least on my installation it looks like I can choose officially from 3 themes and I can't install any new ones !
<k_sze> compdoc: I installed it through synaptic, from the official ocelot repository.
<k_sze> so I assume it is compatible.
<MonkeyDust> grobda24  with gnome-tweak-tool, you can
<grobda24> Of course *I* know how to unpack new themes in a directory, but the old Appearence applet worked fine
<meerkats> how do I clean the trash via command line?
<robin0800> grobda24: create a .themes directory in your home folder
<Kaaj> hey guys, I want to install xubuntu over this current linux installation except the swap is only 500mb, what should I do?
<grobda24> MonkeyDust, yes, but it's not in there by default right
<grobda24> robin0800, yes, as I was saying, I already know how to do that, but thanks :)
 * grobda24 goes away to install gnome tweak tool
<MonkeyDust> grobda24  why go away? just do sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool?
<grobda24> MonkeyDust, what, in the xchat window ?! :P
<bazhang> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<robin0800> grobda24: then install gnome-tweak-tool or myunity or ubuntu-tweak to select them the appearance thing can't
<Kaaj> can anyone help me?
<vlt> What’s your problem?
<vlt> Kaaj: ^
<Kaaj> I want to install xubuntu over this current linux installation except the swap is only 500mb, what should I do?
<bazhang> Kaaj, to resize swap? or install the xubuntu-desktop package, which one
<Kaaj> well is the swap okay?
<grobda24> robin0800, yes cheers :) ... I just wonder WHY the Appearence tab has ended up this way but should prob take this to Ubuntu ideas site or whatever its called
<compdoc> k_sze, system-config-samba is basic and works for sure. In any case, samba is mainly concerned with the conf file, and that the service is actually running. try this command:   sudo /etc/init.d/samba status
<Kaaj> I' m not very knowledgable in this area
<bazhang> Kaaj, whats the ram
<Kaaj> 4gb ram
<Kaaj> so what do I do?
<MonkeyDust> grobda24  OT: in order to keep the .iso small enough to fit on a cd, some packages have been left out, gnome-tweak-tool did not have high priority, i guess
<Kaaj> does it need to be resized or....?
<Kaaj> and if so, how?
<bazhang> Kaaj, how does it run now
<bazhang> Kaaj, try installing and running the xubuntu-desktop pakcage and see first
<Kaaj> alright
<bazhang> Kaaj, after installing choose xubuntu from the login menu
<grobda24> MonkeyDust, yeah I understand. Just seems a bit major to remove the users ability to easily install new themes (yeah, I know ~/.themes is "easy")
<Kaaj> oh no, I'm completely installing xubuntu from scratch
<Kaaj> over my current linux installation
<xpr3ss> OK, So im running UBUNTU 11.10 and the battery indicator doesnt show up until its either nearly dead or its charging and it gets close to a full battery....ANY HELP???
<Kaaj> I'm not installing  the package from terminal or anything
<bazhang> Kaaj, you have ubuntu now?
<Kaaj> elementary OS
<Kaaj> was trying things out
<Ebron> How would I go about defaulting to setting the sticky bit on new folders in a specific directory in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Kaaj, whats the base for that? ubuntu, gnome, what
<Kaaj> ubuntu
<bazhang> Kaaj, ok
 * grobda24 takes his OT thing to brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Kaaj> do you think xubuntu will run okay with 500mb swap?
<xeviox> what do I have to use as "mailer = " in the logwatch conf to use "nullmailer"?
<vlt> Kaaj: BTW it’s best to use (or rather need) no SWAP at all.
<bazhang> well if gnome is running fine, sure
<Kaaj> oh really?
<bazhang> vlt, not really. some swap is better than none
<vlt> Using swap space is good for “emergency” cases.
<Kaaj> ooh I don't really know much about it
<vlt> Kaaj: Usually you don’t want the system (kernel) to swap.
<rileyp> how do i adjust the font size on the desktop in kde its so small I can barely read it
<vlt> Kaaj: But sometimes a program running suddenly needs more RAM than the machine physically provides.
<GKoo> anyone around here that has extensive knowledge of the dhcp server ?
<vlt> Kaaj: It depends on the programs running on that machine how many emergency swap space you consider enough.
<vlt> !anyone | GKoo
<ubottu> GKoo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GKoo> how can i use 2 different subnets on the same dhcp server considering the fact that i have no vlans in my network
<bastidrazor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  is a good read.
<MonkeyDust> "sudo fallocate" :)
<MonkeyDust> haha
<riveryk> Buenos dias, mi pregunta es si se puede utilizar tuvpn en ubuntu 11.10 ??
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nubuntu> hello
<injureddeer> where can i get all hosts/ip what request whois command? i wanna got it to add to my firewall, don't ask why, i just need it and i know what i do :p
<rileyp> GKoo a dhcp server will only work on 1 subnet you can however bridge tie two subnets together I think
<rileyp> how do i adjust the font size on the desktop in kde its so small I can barely read it
<escott> rileyp, if it is a high resolution display you might want to increase the dpi through xrandr rools
<escott> rileyp, tools
<Titomen> i have ubuntu on software raid 5..one of my hard drive died...any reason to replace the dead disk with a bigger disk size
<vlt> Titomen: You won’t be able to use additional space … until you will finally have replaced all drives with bigger ones ;-)
<pangolin> rileyp, K > System Settings > Application Appearance
<escott> Titomen, you won't be able to use it as part of the array if thats what you want to know
<rileyp> escott its a 1080p projector and I sit 3 metres away and the font is tiny so I need to adjust something so all text is bigger and yes thats it i think the dpi
<escott> Titomen, but you could use it outside of the array
<rileyp> pangolin:  thanks
<vlt> Titomen: You _can_ use it without problems but the usuable size is limited by the smallest raid member.
<vlt> s/usuable/usable
<Titomen> ok what in the future i can get the other 2 disk and resize them to grwo the array
<vlt> Titomen: Yes.
<Titomen> the disk now are 3 500 gib..the price on 1 gig terrabity is just $30 more..isint it worth?
<vlt> Titomen: You have to decide. Depending on when you will replace the other two.
<Titomen> what about just getting the same 500 and in the future adding more disk to the raid 5..will this work
<vlt> Titomen: Your choice.
<erinaceus> Hi, i'm having trouble with my hdd it seems i accidently erased the partition table and now im trying to restore it. But so far i had no luck. Could someone point me towards the right procedure or something similiar?
<vlt> erinaceus: Do you know how many partitions you had?
<Titomen> vlt: but can this be done
<erinaceus> Not for sure, about 7
<vlt> Titomen: Yes, you can add members anytime.
<Titomen> vlt: any vbenefit of adding a lvm on top of software raid
<erinaceus> vlt: Plus the disk isnt even being detected by gparted, so im not quite sure if im able to create a new partition table the traditional way
<k_sze> compdoc: w. t. f. Synaptic shows that I have "samba" installed, but I don't actually have "/etc/init.d/samba"
<compdoc> k_sze, its possible it doesnt install that script. what about /etc/init.d/smbd?
<vlt> Titomen: Always :-)
<k_sze> I have that one.
<gdea73> I think in 10.04 or greater, samba's services are smbd and nmbd, not "samba."
<Titomen> why and will i loos the date on the raid when i install lvm on top of raid
<llutz_> k_sze: upstart uses /etc/init/*.conf not /etc/init.d/* anymore
<gdea73> i.e., if you need to restart samba, you would run restart smbd and restart nmbd. If that's what you were trying to do. I believe in Ubuntu 9.x, you would have to say /etc/init.d/samba restart.
<vlt> Titomen: Yes. /dev/mdX are block devices now …
<vlt> Titomen: You use them for whatever you chose: File systems, swap space …
<k_sze> llutz_: and that means... ?
<vlt> Titomen: To be able to use a block device as a physical device “PV” (an LVM source) you have to add an LVM header
<llutz_> k_sze: that it makes no sense to look for /etc/init.d/whatever-file
<gdea73> k_sze: what were you trying to do? Stop, start, or restart the Samba service? (or something else?)
<ironhalik> anyone tried sending USSD codes from a miniPCIe-to-USB 3g modem?
<k_sze> gdea73: get Samba working, anyhow.
<gdea73> k_sze: that's why you'd use the start, stop, or restart commands followed by the module name to perform actions on them.
<Titomen> at present i have raid1 boot raid 1 swap raid 5 systewm raid 5 home...what will be the advantage of lvm
<JermB0b> hey hey
<vlt> erinaceus: If the disk could be damaged I’d highly reccommend making an identical copy NOW. You can use something like ddrescue.
<gdea73> oh, well in my case the first step to get Samba working is to set the workgroup name, which I found easiest to do by installing the "Samba" program in USC.
<gdea73> k_sze: because from there you can also set up share-based security, password encryption, guest account, etc.
<k_sze> gdea73: `sudo start samba`?
<gdea73> k_sze: that sounds right.
<gdea73> but it should be running already.
<k_sze> weird
<erinaceus> vlt: The disk is not physically damage if you mean that. I accidently started grub-install with the wrong parameters and soon after this it wouldnt recognize the enitre hdd
<k_sze> I get "start: Unknown job: samba"
<llutz_> k_sze: sudo service smbd start
<gdea73> oh sorry, I meant smbd.
<gdea73> right, you'd run "sudo start smbd"
<gdea73> (and nmbd, the hostname/naming daemon)
<k_sze> llutz_: "start: Job is already running: smbd"
<k_sze> same with nmbd (already running)
<llutz_> k_sze: so and whats your problem now?
<gdea73> k_sze: if you've already used the graphical Samba program to set your workgroup and other server settings, try this thread's Problem 3 parts I and II: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<k_sze> llutz_: the machine still doesn't appear in my workgroup.
<gdea73> which machine, another Ubuntu machine or a Windows one?
<llutz_> k_sze: check your smb.conf and listen to gdea73
<gdea73> okay, well first see if you can access it directly via its IP address: smb://192.168.1.X, or 10.0.1.X, depending on your router
<k_sze> gdea73: I can't see the Ubuntu machine from my Windows 7 machine.
<gdea73> k_sze: alright, we can fix that.
<gdea73> but first see if outgoing connections work from Ubuntu
<gdea73> via the IP address (in the file browser, Ctrl + L, and then smb://192.168.1.X)
<gdea73> if you don't know the W7 box's IP, just run ipconfig in a command prompt.
<k_sze> gdea73: I can ping the ubuntu machine from the windows 7 machine.
<gdea73> okay... that's, supposed to work. Can you also ping the W7 machine from Ubuntu
<gdea73> ?
<gdea73> (try Network Tools under System -> Administration)
<k_sze> gdea73: yes,
<k_sze> I can ping the win7 machine
<gdea73> alright that's good, your network's configured properly.
<gdea73> so do you have Samba shares available on the W7 machine, with browsing access enabled?
<artu> hi all, someone can tell me if "LSI SAS 9212-4i4e HBA" work on ubuntu?
<bazhang> artu, is that a video card?
<artu> SAS controller
<gdea73> k_sze: Are you able to view the shares on the Win7 computer if you access it via its IP address? Open a file browser window in Ubuntu, hit Ctrl + L, and type smb:// followed by the Win7 box's IP addres.
<gdea73> * address.
<artu> http://www.lsi.com/products/storagecomponents/Pages/LSISAS9212-4i4e.aspx
<Mongoose> Trying to understand the internet and ubuntu but in Network Tools what does the IP address of 127.0.0.1 mean? Where is that address?
<gdea73> okay well, k_sze, I better go charge my laptop soon, so here's what I suggest you do assuming you can browse by IP:
<gdea73> Mongoose: 127.0.0.1 is the loopback address, it leads back to your local PC. If you were hosting a website on it with Apache or something, it would display in your web browser if you put it to 127.0.0.1.
<gdea73> It's the same thing as "localhost"
<Mongoose> thanks
<gdea73> k_sze: Try to install the "Samba" application in Ubuntu Software Center, and open it and go to Server Settings. Enter your workgroup name, server description, and security settings (I usually do "share", "yes," "nobody").
<weox>  hello guy's ,, i have a quastion ,my is too old and gnome and ubuntu dosn't worl currectly , i want install lxde , but i have a qustion ,program like anjuta and smplayer  will work on lxde ??
<gdea73> k_sze: if you still can't browse your workgroup in the "Network" area of Nautilus, try some of the fixes in the thread I mentioned: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149 Other than that, good luck :)
<weox> my is old == my computer
<gdea73> weox: I'd imagine there are programs like those for LXDE, though they may not be the exact same.
<bazhang> weox, sure they will work.
<gdea73> if you want to run LXDE, check out Lubuntu. They have an irc channel here, #lubuntu, and you can install LXDE over a current installation.
<k_sze> gdea73: ok, I can browse my win7 folders from the ubuntu machine.
<gdea73> bazhang: okay thanks.
<gdea73> k_sze: really? cool! what'd you do? :D
<gdea73> did you try the Samba-gtk utility? or did you edit the conf file manually? either way works, I just found the GUI version easier for setting up new shares, etc.
<erinaceus> vlt: Do you have experience with ddrescue? Cause i have a small question, when i execute something like ddrescue /dev/sdc /dev/sda does it overwrite the data on /dev/sda or generate a file on it?
<k_sze> I didn't do anything...
<gdea73> k_sze: lol, well that's always a nice solution XD
<gdea73> well that's good that it works. though wait, can you browse the Win7 shares from Ubuntu yet?
<gdea73> (did you configure the workgroup to match your Windows workgroup?)
<k_sze> nono
<k_sze> I can browse the win7 shares from ubuntu
<k_sze> not the other way around.
<gdea73> ohh okay
<k_sze> lol
<weox> and another quastion i have in desktop environment  which is the fastest and lightest ?? i am java developer and i want switch to GTK+ , i just want work with GTK+ develop tools , i dont want 3d support and something like that only ide and chrome !!
<gdea73> do you need to use the IP from Ubuntu, or does it work with the hostname?
<bazhang> weox, lubuntu would be that
<gdea73> weox: LXDE is extremely lightweight and fast. I've tried it. Very minimal. I think you'd like it. Check out "lubuntu" :)
<erinaceus> weox: awesome is pretty good
<gdea73> well anyway k_sze assuming it works with the hostname from Ubuntu, you should install the program samba-gtk
<gdea73> oh sorry, k_sze, it's system-config-samba
<gdea73> you can install it via apt-get or via USC if you search for "Samba."
<neyder_> hi there, i'm trying network installation of edubuntu workstations, so in tasksel do i have to choose ubuntu-desktop? 'cause i have selected edubuntu-desktop
<k_sze> gdea73: strangely enough, doesn't work with hostname
<weox> gdea73,bazhang, i am on ubuntu 11.10 with Gnome , can i just install LXDE , or should i reinstall ubuntu  complatly ??(sorry for my bad language !!)
<gdea73> Configure your server in there and set up the workgroup, share/security settings, and you should be good
<gdea73> weox: you can definitely install LXDE from where you are now, I think...
<James-LEE> g
<bazhang> weox, lubuntu-desktop package
<gdea73> look up the Lubuntu documentation, I know there's a way, I think you just install lubuntu-desktop
<weox> erinaceus, i can understand your porpuse , what is awesome ?? LXDE ?? i want try it :D
<gdea73> but there's also another argument I thought they said you were to run, and there are more details if you want to remove Gnome or whatever DE you were using previously.
<k_sze> gdea73: I can browse the win7 machine by IP, but not by hostname, weird.
<dysoco> weox, Window Managers and DE
<gdea73> k_sze: actually that's a common problem. You probably just need to be added to the workgroup, and you might need to try a few other solutions. Just hang in there. Have you installed the Samba configuration program yet?
<weox> thank's guy's ,,, very very much :D
<dysoco> bazhang, you can also just install LXDE instead of Lubuntu-Desktop
<erinaceus> weox: There is a tiling window manager called awesome, it's pretty lightweight and easy on the eye, altough it is probably not suitable for newcomers to linux or people that dont want to configure everything themselves.
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde   weox followed by this
<gdea73> dysoco is right too, if you don't want the whole lubuntu setup
<dysoco> I prefer DWM to Awesome, there are a lot of Tilings WM to choose
<k_sze> gdea73: it's already installed
<gdea73> bazhang: right thanks, that's what I was referring to.
<gdea73> k_sze: alright, what have you configured it as? Open it and go to Server Settings.
<gdea73> k_sze: sorry, Preferences -> Server Settings (within the Samba GUI control panel)
<k_sze> gdea73: the workgroup? same as my win7 machine's
<gdea73> make sure you set the workgroup, also I recommend you change the Authentication Mode to "share," that way you set user right based on each share.
<gdea73> k_sze: yes, it's essential that they're the same.
<gdea73> (minus capitalization, I don't think it matters in that case.)
<k_sze> gdea73: uppercase and lowercase doesn't matter, right?
<k_sze> lol
<gdea73> ^^ probably not. You can do all caps if you want to feel safe ;)
<gdea73> Windows always puts it in uppercase.
<k_sze> erm...
<k_sze> I clicked ok
<gdea73> Also I put my guest account as nobody, but that means they'll only have as many rights as the "everyone else" section of the file permissions
<gdea73> k_sze: okay... ?
<vlt> erinaceus: (In case it hasn’t been answered yet:) `ddrescue /dev/sdc /dev/sda` will of course overwrite sda. If you want to create an image file you need a file system to out in in.
<vlt> erinaceus: That file system has to mounted somewhere.
<k_sze> and I see in the console: "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found."
<gdea73> well make sure you do the authentication part, and also I guess you can leave guest account on none, for now. Otherwise you'd have to adjust file permissions and stuff...
<pc> !add
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gdea73> hey all, do you know how to get the grid-view of file permissions in Nautilus? It works on one of my desktops running 10.10 but I haven't seen it anywhere else.
<erinaceus> vlt: So could i specify a simple outputfile like ~/backup ?
<gdea73> k_sze: sometimes you'll need to run sudo restart smbd and sudo restart nmbd before samba browsing will work, after configuration, just FYI
<vlt> erinaceus: Yes.
<erinaceus> vlt: Great thanks, im gonna try that
<gdea73> k_sze: also if you have deliberately enabled a client-side firewall like ufw, that will screw with Samba a lot.
<gdea73> alright I have to go charge my laptop, and do stuff :P, so I may be back on later. Good luck with Samba :)
<vlt> erinaceus: You can use (copies of) that image file for tests with restoring partitions then.
<Galicja> Rock -n- Roll baby!   Who has a more recent Linux Kernel than this?   uname -a:  Linux Karpaty 3.3.0-rc7-git-0c4d067-EJM-CUSTOM #1 Fri Mar 16 14:07:54 CET 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux   ;)
<oCean> Galicja: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * k_sze bangs head on a spiked table.
<k_sze> still no workie after restarting smbd and nmbd
<wynn> where are the gapcmon monitor files stored?
<k_sze> from my win7 machine, I still can't browse my ubuntu machine whether by IP or by hostname
<MrHanjrah> k_sze: check your firewall setting
<MrHanjrah> k_sze: and what kind of server is configured on ubuntu machine?
<erinaceus> vlt: So i got two lines with 0x00000000 as position and size and then it stopped, im guessing that means im screwed?
<vlt> erinaceus: From ddrescue?
<erinaceus> Yep, i executed : ddrescue /dev/sdc ~/backup ~/logfile
<vlt> erinaceus: Is the file system that contains your home dir big enough to hold the whole /dev/sdc?
<k_sze> MrHanjrah: the firewall (ufw) has been off the whole time
<erinaceus> vlt:  You've got a point there, it's from the livedisk, so no.
<k_sze> I have an Ocelot desktop machine.
<k_sze> this is the first time I'm so pissed off about something not working with Ubuntu.
<vlt> erinaceus: o_O
<syst3mfailur3> hey, i've got a quick questiion. should I use "update-grub" or "update-grub2"?
<erinaceus> vlt: My bad im gonna try it with another location
<k_sze> somehow I got Bonjour/AFP sharing working relatively easily. Samba is just a complete clusterfuck.
<oCean> k_sze: control your language here, please
<Kevin__H> How can I open a csv or html file in ubuntu?
<zykotic10> syst3mfailur3: it doesn't matter - they're the same
<BoD`> Hi!
<syst3mfailur3> zykotic10: thank you
<UndergrounD> whats all this discussion about anonymous OS 0.1
<bazhang> UndergrounD, offtopic here
<amit0520> Hello, I recently signed up for ubuntuone and all of a sudden  My Pictures/Music/Video folders disappeared. I checked ubuntuone folder and they're not there either
<sacarlson> Kevin__H: to view it?  maybe firefox;  to edit maybe gedit;
<amit0520> please help
<bazhang> amit0520, #ubuntuone
<Kevin__H> Can I do it from command line?
<BoD`> I have a hard drive problem, and in /var/log/syslog I see complains about 'ata1' - since I have 2 hard drives, how can I know which one it is
<Kevin__H> firefox <filename> ??
<BoD`> sysinfo talks about scsi0, scsi1 and scsi4...
<UndergrounD> ok
<erinaceus> vlt: Sadly changing the location didnt help
<escott> BoD`, unless your computer is very old you probably are using sata not ata
<llutz_> BoD`: dmesg|grep ata1
<BoD`> escott: I guess.  But still :) in the logs it talks about 'ata1'  and sometimes about 'ata1.00'
<sacarlson> Kevin__H: you could open it from nautilus  or that should also work
<llutz_> escott: since its all libata today, those devices are called ataX
<BoD`> llutz_: thnx
<Kevin__H> firefox <filename> seemed to work...
<BoD`> that helped
<vlt> erinaceus: Does syslog or output of `dmesg` say something nasty?
<MrHanjrah> k_sze: sorry was away, hmm, basically the way i know you need samba configured correctly to share files between windows and linux box, you could also configure vsftp to achieve the same
<tomodo> hi
<tomodo> ubuntu is showing movie file icons
<tomodo> as stills from the movie
<tomodo> can I turn that off?
<tomodo> OMG
<erinaceus> vlt: http://pastebin.com/xajeQbpD
<tomodo> did they delete emblems????
<dysoco> emblems ?
<tomodo> I was tagging files with icons
<erinaceus> vlt: syslog pretty much says the same thing
<tomodo> wow this is annoying
<tomodo> they removed a ffeature I use...
<tomodo> why?
<tomodo> I had tagged all the things I'd watched :/
<tomodo> now it's gone
<vlt> erinaceus: “I/O error, dev sdc”
<erinaceus> vlt: Yeah....
<vlt> erinaceus: Is ddrescue still running?
<erinaceus> vlt:  No, it ran like half a second and then produced this output: pastebin.com/7JmrdypC
<vlt> erinaceus: I never tried the logfile option in ddrescue. Can you paste what the terminal looked like?
<Jaycee23> Hey
<Jaycee23> Anyone know where i can get help for my Lg optimus M rom
<bazhang> Jaycee23, hardware?
<erinaceus> Pretty much the same: http://pastebin.com/5Jqc2cyp
<Jaycee23> I'm having trouble with receiving my MMS
<erinaceus> vlt: Looks like he doesnt even start
<Jaycee23> i can send pics but just cant receive
<bazhang> Jaycee23, thats a phone?
<Jaycee23> lmao yea
<vlt> erinaceus: Then you should consider sdc dead.
<Jaycee23> Am i in the wrong room?
<bazhang> Jaycee23, connection to ubuntu support?
<erinaceus> vlt: Damnit, all i did was mess around with grub-install
<erinaceus> Oh well
<dysoco> Jaycee23, yes, you are in the wrong room
<vlt> erinaceus: That should be a reason for your hd dying.
<robin0800> Jaycee23: try xda forum
<vlt> erinaceus: You’re running from live CD now?
<Jaycee23> Thanks bro, is that another channel on here?
<erinaceus> vlt: Yeah, i was hopeing that the partition table was just overwritten, so i could easily restore it
<erinaceus> vlt: Yeah
<vlt> erinaceus: `fdisk -ul`?
<robin0800> Jaycee23: no its a web site
<erinaceus> vlt: Gives no output what so ever
<vlt> erinaceus: Huh? /dev/disk/
<erinaceus> vlt: Cannot open /dev/sdc
<erinaceus> vlt: Is the output ;)
<xds__> #ubuntu-cn
<vlt> erinaceus: I still can’t imagine that your disk is broken BECAUSE you messed with grub.
<erinaceus> vlt: Yeah me neither, im not quite sure what exactly happend, because i did it a couple times before cuz grub kept getting error 17 and it worked fine each time
<vlt> erinaceus: O-KAY
<vlt> erinaceus: I assume you got error 17 _because_ your disk was dying.
<erinaceus> vlt: I guess, but i didnt notice anything else, like unreadble files or slower perfomance. Even Windows was working fine (on the same hdd)
<Defusal> err
<Defusal> this makes no sense
<Defusal> i have done this before on another server and it works, and the commands are copied from a tutorial
<vlt> erinaceus: That doesn’t mean anything.
<gnuskool> this the server channel as well?
<bazhang> Defusal, got an actual question?
<Defusal> i have wget'd a .bin file and chmod'd it to executable, but when trying to execute it, it says it doesn't exist
<bazhang> gnuskool, #ubuntu-server
<gnuskool> thx
<erinaceus> vlt: I guess, i will be writing my backup script soon ...
<bazhang> Defusal, what package
<locsmif> Defusal: run file <bin file> and tell us what that says
<Defusal> locsmif, it says its fine
<Defusal> locsmif, ./hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<locsmif> Defusal: you might run strace on it
<llutz_> Defusal: and "uname -m"
<Ian_Moone> I have a headset. How do I set it as the default audio output?
<Defusal> locsmif, and look for what? execve("./hldsupdatetool.bin", ["./hldsupdatetool.bin"], [/* 20 vars */]) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Defusal> llutz_, x86_64
<Defusal> i have run this binary on a x64 ubuntu server before
<escott> Defusal, try running ldd on it
<locsmif> Defusal: well, things like that
<llutz_> Defusal: 23bit libs missing?
<llutz_> 32
<Defusal> locsmif,  not a dynamic executable
<Defusal> llutz_, i didn't know there was any such libs that didn't come with ubuntu...
<escott> Defusal, its probably one of the scripts the gunzips the executable. you might try manually gunziping the binary portion
<locsmif> Defusal: that is an error I don't understand
<locsmif> But at least it's clear what happens *exactly*
<Defusal> escott, i'd rather find out why i am getting the error.
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  if you want to run 32bit on 64bit hardware, you may need ia32-libs blah
<MonkeyDust> or 32bit on a 64bit system, rather
<Defusal> MonkeyDust: thanks :)
<locsmif> Defusal: and if it's indeed about 32 vs 64 bit, that error returned by execve is pretty useless, imho
<Defusal> locsmif, agreed
<Defusal> but that does seem like the most likely cause
<locsmif> Yeah
<locsmif> I'll go along with that :P
<Defusal> my last server was a VPS, so it must have come with that lib installed
<Ian_Moone> I got my mic working, but how do I change the audio output device?
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Moone: in sound prefs
<Defusal> it works now, thanks everyone :)
<Ian_Moone> How? I"ve been in that menu for over 20 minutes, and there is no "apply" button or anything.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: oneiric and later are dual arch, the OS will just pull in a tonne of 32bit debs to make it go (messy)
<Ian_Moone> My headset only shows up as an input device anyway.
<velko> Defusal, have you found out why? it's interesting to know
<escott> Ian_Moone, most gnome menus are immediate apply unless you press cancel. there is no apply
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  tnx, I learned something new, then :)
<Defusal> velko, because ia32-libs was not installed
<Ian_Moone> then how do I add it as an output device?
<MonkeyDust> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in oneiric
<MonkeyDust> :)
<bazhang> ia32-libs-multiarch MonkeyDust
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, according to apt-get, it installed from oneiric
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  yeah, just saw it too
<Defusal> 75MB download
<_vipul> _vipul
<Tom_> voice
<wubino> Anyone familiar with the AMD 64bit virtualization bugs?
<Tom_> Isn't port 80 all that curl and apt-get update need? http://serverfault.com/questions/370721/ufw-iptables-after-setting-default-outgoing-deny-and-port-80-outgoing-allow-c
<Onkeltem> I'm using ubuntu server 11.10 / gnome 3. I have no volume control in the tray, and devices list are empty in System prefs. Any ideas?
<Onkeltem> sound does work
<shankhs> Hi, I am trying to compile xuggler. The compilation is failing because it requires libavformat.so.54 and libavcodec.so.54. Can anybody please tell how can I get these files?
<xeviox> argh any ideas how to correctly escape special chars in smtp passwords in nullmailer config???
<xeviox> I don't get it to work ..
<neuer> join #ubuntu.de
<|Long|> hi, is there a cmd which is tell me who is users has root access to the box?
<llutz_> |Long|: getent group admin              to find the "sudo-users"
<Guest17078> hii.. Can anyone suggest a pdf reader with tabbed pdfs
<shankhs> Guest17078: adobe pdf reader has tab support
<|Long|> llutz, I can only login from ssh screen, is there a cmd for it?
<injureddeer> someone know syslog-ng regexps a bit?
<bazhang> injureddeer, in debian?
<injureddeer> i try cache "Mar 17 16:51:10 honeypot psad:" this :\
<injureddeer> yes
<bazhang> #debian injureddeer
<injureddeer> no, in ubuntu
<injureddeer> this is ubuntu
<bazhang> injureddeer, you were asking about debian just a short while ago
<injureddeer> i have few systems
<bazhang> injureddeer, pastebin sources.list please
<sash1> friends anyone can help me with ubuntu server
<vlt> !ask | sash1
<ubottu> sash1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LetterRip> Hi - how do i disable the 'feature' where everytime i move and resize a window, ubuntu/gnome shortly thereafter moves it to the upper right hand corner fo the window
<LetterRip> screen
<gnuskool> mint
<realubot> itmannen: Hello there old man.
<bazhang> gnuskool, which version of ub untu, or did you have mint
<AndroidBeing> Does anybody know if there are any desktop background changers that will download new backgrounds for you from the net?
<realubot> itmannen: Maybe we shall hold on to the 12.04 in #ubuntu+1 and talk about ordinary Ubuntu problems in a channel like this instead.
<injureddeer> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/2hF8Rkc1
<gnuskool> bazhang: i got ubuntu, i want to replace my adsl router with ubuntu
<gnuskool> dunno how to
<sash1> i have problem with ubuntu server, it's on old hp server with one scsi disk and one ide disk, when copying over ftp to scsi everything ok, but when copying to ide first 15sec ok then drop to around 200kb/s transfer rate, then start slowly increase to normal and then again drop (like tcp window droping), thank you
<bazhang> injureddeer, dont use private paste
<Sach> is it possible to write upside down in libreoffice?
<injureddeer> bazhang: what ?_?
<|Long|> hi, is there a cmd which is tell me who is users has root access to the box from ssh screen?
<bazhang> injureddeer, that requires an account. paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> AndroidBeing: You could use wally to change desktop background from files that another application downloads to a directory.
<realubot> Wally is a desktop background switcher.
<injureddeer> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/Hd8BhSKd
<bazhang> injureddeer, thats precise. #ubuntu+1 for that
<injureddeer> ?
<bazhang> injureddeer, /join #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<najim> hi, can someone help me install vmware tools in ubuntu?
<najim> ?
<llutz_> |Long|: 1. root-account in ubuntu is disabled, 2. you never should allow root to ssh, use PermitRootLogin forced-commands-only (or no), so you have to use sudo to get root-rights. check " getent group admin " to get the users being able to use sudo
<velko> |Long|, no. you may try to look in the sudoers file. but if the root account is activated, everybody who knows the root password can have root access. and you cannot find this out
<ubuntuserver> hi
<najim> can anyone help me install vmware tools in ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> ubuntuserver: Hello!
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | najim
<ubottu> najim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntuserver> can anyone tell me where i can find the driver for my wifi card because im trying to install wifi drivers to my ubuntu server and when i plug my wifi, there no ap
<mary_> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| ubuntuserver
<ubottu> ubuntuserver: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mary_> italiano?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubuntuserver> thank you
<riderplus> i have some trouble with mp3blaster. i started it with 'padsp mp3blaster', otherwise it doesn't work, but now i have no mixer...
<riderplus> so i can't control the volume
<riderplus> damn...
<Multbrelch> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<riderplus> damn it..
<riderplus> anyone inspired around here? :)
<Robinux> hi, should I install avidemux-gtk or -qt?
<LukeNukem> hello
<LukeNukem> i donwloaded firefox nightly
<LukeNukem> i want to install it, how can i
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  what's wrong with apt-get?
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: If you have kde qt otherwise gtk
<Robinux> gnome3 here
<Lirusaito> LukeNukem: Is it a .deb?
<Robinux> which I'm regretting btw
<LukeNukem> MonkeyDust, i downloaded the archive
<Robinux> and will install cinnamon GirlyGirl
<LukeNukem> its an archive, after extraction it has sh files n tuff
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: The gtk to integrate with the desktop
<LukeNukem> stuff
<Robinux> so I should still install gtk... cuz cinnamon is just the cousine of gnome right
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  FF is in the repos, what do you want to do?
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: yes
<Robinux> GirlyGirl, thank you.
<LukeNukem> MonkeyDust, i wanna install firefox nightly
<xds594> ??
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: Both will work, but qt is generally better if you are on kde which btw would be worth trying if you dislike gnome 3
<Robinux> GirlyGirl, what will happen if I install cinnamon and kde... while I have gnome
<Robinux> 3
<LukeNukem> Robinux, who are you?
<Robinux> your one and only, dawg! bro
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: You can chose between session types on the login screen
 * LukeNukem scratches head
<LukeNukem> spadeski?
<LukeNukem> mehrdad?
<LukeNukem> sw0rdfish?
<Robinux> will I need to install something special that'll let me choose between the session types?
<Robinux> GirlyGirl, ^^?
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: But better try a Kubuntu livecd and see if you like it. Although desktop effects for some reason don't work well the first time so turn them on and of in settings
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: No, when prompted while installing however chose KDM as display manager
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: To install KDE do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Robinux> k
<ActionParsnip> or for a minimal kde install plasma-desktop
<Robinux> I see.
<GirlyGirl> Robinux: But as I said better try a livecd first
<ActionParsnip> or a virtual system
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: VM's can be slow and not reflect the real experience
<LukeNukem> HOW TO EFFING INSTALL FIREFOX NIGHTLY??
<MonkeyDust> caps
<Robinux> what ta hell is firefox nightly
<LukeNukem> ^only the coolest ff evedr
<LukeNukem> ever*
<GirlyGirl> LukeNukem: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<OerHeks> nightly build*
<Lirusaito> LukeNukem: Do you have the <firefox-nighty-file>.deb downloaded?
<LukeNukem> i downloaded from their website, the archive
<Onkeltem> Hi all
<LukeNukem> which on extraction gave me a folder under which run mozzila.sh is there
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  daily/nightly builds tend to be unstable, i used one and it ruined my system
<Onkeltem> I'm running ubuntu server x86_64, having 4Gb of RAM, but only 3Gb is seen by ubuntu, any ideas what could be wrong?
<xds_> sdf
<Lirusaito> what happens when you run ./mozilla.sh in a terminal cd'd to that directory?
<imran-uk> hi, i'm running 12.04 beta1 - when the final release is out - can i just perform an "aptitude update/safe-upgrade" to get the latest release? eg. i effectively have a rolling release by running beta1
<setkeh> Lirusaito: it will exicute the script ??
<dlentz> imran-uk, yes
<MonkeyDust> imran-uk  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<zykotic10> !final | imran-uk
<ubottu> imran-uk: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<setkeh> Onkeltem: try free -g and see if that shows all you ram
<wylde> LukeNukem: why would you want to run a nightly build if you can't even install it? Will you be able to fix problems that come up from using it?
<Lirusaito> setkeh: Sorry, should have pointed that message at LukeNukem
<imran-uk> ubottu & others, fantastic - exactly what i wanted to know, thanks
<ubottu> imran-uk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LL2|JedIRC> So, on my ubuntu vps, I am able to successfully start up a vnc server session via vncserver, and connect to it
<LukeNukem> how to cd?
<LL2|JedIRC> however, after some time, my vnc bash prompt always suddenly disappears on me
<LL2|JedIRC> Any idea why?
 * Lirusaito sighs 
<Onkeltem> setkeh: omg, it is showing I have 2Gb only!
<LukeNukem> GAAHH
<LukeNukem> cd: home/marshall/desktop/firefox/: No such file or directory
<LukeNukem> the directory is there -_-
<Lirusaito> LukeNukem: Just add the GirlyGirl pointed you to
<gfc> need
<gfc> need
<Lirusaito> s/the/the repo/
<LukeNukem> Lirusaito, im a complete linux newbie
<LukeNukem> idk how to add
<LukeNukem> that
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  newbie shouldnt use nightly builds
<orated> How to change label of a partition through command-line?
<wylde> LukeNukem: what MonkeyDust said
<velko> orated, depends on which filesystem you use on this partition
<orated> velko: ntfs
<velko> orated, i have no idea about this one
<orated> ok
<llutz_> orated: ntfslabel
<LukeNukem> bash run-mozilla.sh and it says the sh file is not executable
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: capital D for Desktop
<Lirusaito> sudo chmod 0777 run-mozilla.sh
<Alan_L> anyone here know much about the httpd package and how its different from compiling directly from source?
<ActionParsnip> Lirusaito: surely just:  chmod +x  will do, no need for sudo either as the file is on the users home directory and owned by the user
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  you're not familiar with Terminal basics, how will you repair your PC after the nightly build ruined it?
<LukeNukem> cannot execute
<LukeNukem> fuck this shit
<FloodBot1> LukeNukem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lirusaito> ActionParsnip: Just covering all bases.
<Lirusaito> Su um... this:
<Lirusaito> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Lirusaito> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
<Lirusaito> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Lirusaito> What do?
<ActionParsnip> Lirusaito: precise isn't supported here
<HelloWorld321> Is the Unity desktop LXDE?
<ActionParsnip> Lirusaito: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: no, LXDE is a desktop, Unity is a shell
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: you can run Unity in LXDE if you wish
<gfc> luPRIVMSG #ubuntuPRIVMSG #ubuntu :emidPRIVMSG #ubuntu :emid_!: jiPRIVMSG #ubuntu :emid_! PRIVMSG #ubuntu :emid_!PRIVMSG #ubuntu :emid_!PRIVMSG #ubuntu :emid_!: just use telnetPRIVMSG #ubuntu :emid_!: just use telnet
<ufk> i wanna switch to nginx from apache on my production server. how can i install nginx package without it starting to start it automatically? (i want to change ports first)
<gfc> PRIVMSG
<HelloWorld321> I've got a default install of Ocelot, and I'm trying to find the proper setup instructions for Synergy.  Does "Synergy auto-start before login in LXDE" sound right?  I'm thinking that fits what you said: it runs in Unity before launching LXDE.
<HelloWorld321> (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1628070)
<compute> i want to no if that operation system anonymous came out with is it good to use
<bazhang> compute, its offtopic here
<compute> no it say it a form unbutu
<bazhang> compute, no, its offtopic.
<MonkeyDust> compute  OT: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Anonymous-OS-Live-CD-Based-on-Ubuntu-is-Fake-258700.shtml
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, please dont
<spacebarbarian> anyone here have experience with using flashcache or bcache with ubuntu ?
<gfc> linux
<Xabster-lap> What's a good resource for drivers when my hardware producer hasn't any drivers for linux? (It's a mouse: Ace ML20 Pure Mini)
<compute> thank you for the info  monkeydustis unbuntu good for hacking
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: you can add synergy to your startup apps and it will run as you need
<ubuntu> how do i set a password for liveusb?
<MadsRC> Does anyone know if there's any security risks if you install ubuntu from the mini.iso instead of the Ubuntu Server? Is there anything that should be disabled or something?
<bazhang> compute, what do you mean by hacking
<ActionParsnip> Xabster-lap: most mice run with the default driver
<Titomen> if i have software raid 1 forboot, 1 for swap 5 for system and 5 for home..can i use rsync to image my system?
<wylde> compute: any OS can be used for "hacking", if you're using the term as it is properly used and not the glorified media's representation of the term.
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: its just as secure, you just insrall the OS from the repos...
<Xabster-lap> ActionParsnip, it runs, but the sensitivity is wayyyy too high
<vlt> Titomen: Yes, because on your raid somewhere you have file systems ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Xabster-lap: is there an option in the OS to set it slower?
<MadsRC> Thank you ActionParsnip ;)
<ubuntu> how do i set a password for my liveusb ubuntu?
<Xabster-lap> it's 11.10 and it's as slow as I can drag it
<hank__> how do i reset my login password?
<vlt> Titomen: You don’t need one raid per file system when you install an LVM layer on top of md.
<chrislustic> Tyler guthrie is a n00b, haha
<ActionParsnip> Xabster-lap: then you may need an xorg.conf to set settings on it
<bazhang> chrislustic, that is not welcome here nor appropriate
<john_doe_jr> is there news groups out there that help you find a file your looking for?
<ActionParsnip> hank__: you can boot to root recovery mode and reset any password there
<hank__> how do i do that
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ActionParsnip> hank__: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, selectr root
<Xabster-lap> Alright, ActionParsnip, don't I already have an xorg.cnf? You mean I need to modify it, right?
<hank__> changed the password :)
<chrislustic> Bazhang,  Lighten up it was a joke, he is my friend
<bazhang> chrislustic, this is not the joke channel. and that is NEVER welcome here
<chrislustic> I DONT CARE
<ActionParsnip> Xabster-lap: the default OS doesn't ship with one and usually doesn't need one but some hardware needs it to define how it should work#
<compute> monkey dust thinks for the info is unbuntu good for hacking
<vlt> compute: Perfect.
<Xabster-lap> ActionParsnip, without the xorg.cnf can't I do some command to lower it manually each time?
<Xabster-lap> I'd like to see if it actually works
<Titomen> vlt: but that is wht i have at present...so how can i pass-image everything into external drive and then restore if i place lvm on top of raid
<compute> how can i lean to hack with ubuntu i am a nebe
<vlt> Titomen: Maybe you don’t need. Can you paste your current config?
<auronandace> compute: define hack
<ActionParsnip> Xabster-lap: not sure tbh, let me search
<vlt> Titomen: `fdisk -ul`, /etc/fstab …
<Xabster-lap> great, thanks - I'd like to disable acceleration too while we're at it
<compute> pentest hacks
<vlt> auronandace: Writing code.
<Guest63812> woOoo
<ActionParsnip> Xabster-lap: http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<ubuntos> hi, I have a problem with Huawei E367 : it is not working on ubuntu 11.04
<auronandace> vlt: evidently thats not what he had in mind
<vlt> auronandace: hmmm
<Guest63812> guess chris is banned :P
<ActionParsnip> ubuntos: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<ubuntos> ActionParsnip : Bus 003 Device 005: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<compute> how can i make me real good unbutu desk top
<ActionParsnip> ubuntos: yes, now use the ID to find guides..
<auronandace> compute: define real good
<nopf> compute: first replace unity...
<auronandace> compute: everyone has different needs
<ubuntos> ActionParsnip : how is that ?
<orated> How to delete a user like the this creates user - sudo useradd -d /home/username -m username?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntos: what do you mean?
<wylde> compute: I spent a whole afternoon hacking once and wasn't even on my computer..... I built a "cantenna"
<llutz_> orated: man deluser
<ActionParsnip> ubuntos: the IS is:  12d1:1506    use that to find guides, you will find tonnes
<compute> is unity no good and how you get read of it
<bazhang> !notunity | compute
<ubottu> compute: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubuntos> ActionParsnip: the problem is that the same model from an other mobile operator worked for me but this one is not working
<auronandace> compute: i prefer xfce so i install xubuntu, so i don't get unity to begin with
<AlanBell> unity is fine, have a play with it compute
<nopf> compute: many real hackers use the commandline, not the desktop
<snowballsteve> compute: it is all user preference. I use unity+xmonad
<ActionParsnip> ubuntos: is it teh same ID?
<tomodo> how do I get labels back in ubuntu?
<MadsRC> I just installed and Apache2 service (only apache, not the other LAMP) on my new test server, and I get the "IT WORKS" message from the servers IP. But I'm curious on how to be able to connect to the apache2 server from outside my LAN. Should I forward a specific port?
<kamilnadeem> auronandace In what way you"don't get Unity"?
<ActionParsnip> tomodo: labels of what?
<tomodo> I like to put emblems on my files
<mary_> my keyboard in notebook not found
<tomodo> like stars, etc..
<compute> i love the command line i just got to lean
<ActionParsnip> ahh
<ubuntos> ActionParsnip: I believe yes !
<tomodo> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HmJGrPVe0is/TpLSzBhBNjI/AAAAAAAABGQ/Cz86ZWU-9VQ/s1600/change-background-emblems-ubuntu+%25285%2529.png
<tomodo> here's an example
<ActionParsnip> ubuntos: i suggest you double check
<tomodo> this feature just disappeared!!
<auronandace> kamilnadeem: xubuntu comes with xfce desktop, it doesn't have unity, to use unity you would need to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<ActionParsnip> tomodo: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<mary_> my notebook name is dell xps 15z
<Shojo> compute: what comm?:P
<tomodo> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> tomodo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64300/how-do-i-tag-files-with-custom-emblems-in-nautilus
<Shojo> sounds nice
<ActionParsnip> tomodo: http://ubuntuguide.net/add-emblems-to-nautilus-files-folders-in-ubuntu-12-04-11-10
<tomodo> hhuh??
<compute> commandlines i want to lean
<kamilnadeem> auronandace: Yes that you have to. I thought you find some problem in navigating in Unity or using it.
<Shojo> compute: how does computer dream ?:)
<tomodo> thanks
<auronandace> !terminal | compute
<ubottu> compute: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntos> ActionParsnip: It is getting me crazy, I am sure it is the same model "Huawei E367", I spent more the 1h searching in google but no luck :(
<Enkari> Anyone wanna help me with the appmenu?
<orated> llutz_: Thanks. I did - sudo deluser --force username
<phpN00b> how do I set gnome to always display .php files instead of asking me every time I double click on a .php file?
<orated> llutz_: but it didn't delete it
<Enkari> I recently installed KDE and decided to remove it as it looked weird, and now in gnome there is an appmenu installed behind the top bar
<Enkari> I don't know how to remove it :(
<bazhang> Enkari, removed kde4 how
<Enkari> Entered like a LOT of commands into terminal
<Enkari> sudo apt-get remove .... and then like there was so much more
<bazhang> Enkari, what were the commands, from where
<Enkari> here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<alex-> Anyone noticed this?: http://omgubuntu.co.uk/
<Enkari> I entered the commands in 'Remove Kubuntu'
<MonkeyDust> ubuntos  maybe you have to install usb-modeswitch
<alex-> It works!
<bazhang> Enkari, so you dont want the global appmenu?
<Xabster-lap> How do I make my thumb-button on my mouse work as a "back" key in Chrome and Firefox like they do on windows?
<Enkari> Well, before installing KDE, I had the global appmenu removed since I used a transparent gnome theme
<Enkari> but I've tried to remove it again and even reinstall appmenu, but it makes no difference
<compute> i go to the commandline but i got to remember the commands i want to lean to hack if i can make people computers safe i can make a lot of money
<Enkari> I'm thinking that it's maybe a KDE appmenu?
<bazhang> Enkari, if you removed all the kde4 stuff thats doubtful
<ActionParsnip> ubuntos: what is printed no the prett casing is irrelevant, you need to look at the USB ID, if it is different then it will act differently
<auronandace> compute: perhaps avoiding the phrase "learn to hack" would be a good start
<ActionParsnip> ubuntos: this may help with the one you gave the ID of: http://web52.017.netroom.de/draisberghof_de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?p=4826&sid=c756f060c669dc566e72a74535af95a9
<bazhang> compute, any ubuntu support questions?
<ubuntos> MonkeyDust: usb-modeswitch is installed
<Enkari> Is there anything you could suggest bazhang? Like is there a way to reset Ubuntu to the default?
<FAT_TONI> phpN00b: right-click on .php-file -> open with -> select gedit (for example)
<auronandace> compute: if you wish to understand the workings of bash there are plenty of guides online
<danny> is there a plugin for rhythmbox or another media player were i can command it with my voice or an apllication that lets me use my computer by jsut saying commands for example i would like to be able to be playing xbox and be listening to music on my computer and just say next song or pause
<bazhang> Enkari, try without unity, ie /msg ubottu notunity for the way to go about this
<phpN00b> FAT_TONI, it will still ask to display or run it
<auronandace> compute: if you wish to learn to write code there are plenty of guides for various languages
<Enkari> Well I'm not using Unity right now
<bazhang> !find festival
<ubottu> Found: festival, festival-czech, festival-dev, festival-doc, festival-freebsoft-utils, festival-hi, festival-mr, festival-te, festlex-ifd, festvox-hi-nsk (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=festival&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Enkari> I'm on GNOME 3 I believe
<bazhang> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1~release-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 986 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<FAT_TONI> phpN00b, what access-rights do you have set for your .php-file?
<phpN00b> FAT_TONI, 755
<Indira> If I need support, do I just ask the question here?
<auronandace> Indira: indeed
<ubuntos> ActionParsnip: I think I am having more luck with that link, I will be back soon thx :)
<FAT_TONI> phpN00b: then: chmod 644 file.php
<compute> i do a lot of reading i am just getting a understanding can you tell any good books to read on hacking
<Indira> Ok I need help installing Ubuntu 11.10 on my HP computer, I keep getting the black-screen during the first-time boot instillation
<Enkari> Is it a liveusb?
<auronandace> compute: you keep using the word hack or hacking, no offence but it makes you sound like a teenager, you need to be more specific
<Indira> um, yes but i can also do it straigt from the computer, either way same result
<bazhang> compute, I dont see how this relates to ubuntu
<antihc3> does anyone know if it is possible to mirror/tap traffic on en0, i want to run snort in a virtual box to be able to play with signatures.  the VM setting promiscuous mode only works for broadcast traffic
<CellTech> Best video converter?
<vlt> !best | CellTech
<ubottu> CellTech: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> CellTech, for what
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Indira
<ubottu> Indira: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<compute> ok i understand well leaning about the computer
<bazhang> !offtopic | compute
<ubottu> compute: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CellTech> Convert my videocamera format to other formats. It records in mp4
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: mencoder and ffmpeg are fantastic :)
<bazhang> compute /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat this is ubuntu support only
<CellTech> Awesome thank you
<bazhang> CellTech, handbrake
<auronandace> compute: linux workings in general? perhaps ask in ##linux (you'll need a registered nick)
<fbdystang> Hi, I get this error message when trying to run update manager: please advise: http://pastebin.com/6WX3gWmS
<Nine_9> how do you know the available commands for ubottu bot?
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: you'll find example commands around on how to use them, they can be very complex creatures
<Indira> @ubottu already tried it, got same black screen; @auronandace is that the same thing ubottu said?
<ActionParsnip> !brain | Nine_9
<ubottu> Nine_9: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> !factoids | Nine_9
<Nine_9> thank you! :)
<ActionParsnip> Indira: what video chip do you use?
<auronandace> Indira: i told ubottu to tell you, thats why you see a ! in front of what i wrote (ubottu is the bot)
<vlt> Hello. When I log in my audio volume is set to 100%. My neighbours already hate me (and the Ubuntu jingle). How to avoid this?
<dysoco> fbdystang, try to Upgrade via apt-get: "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Indira> ATI RADEON Xpress 200 Series, not the newest, but its what i got
<fbdystang> dysoco, ok let me try that
<ActionParsnip> Indira: try:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<compute> i got to use the command line in unbutu i got to lean them
<auronandace> compute: you've been told where to start
<bazhang> compute, please stop chatting here
<auronandace> !terminal | compute
<ubottu> compute: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dlentz> compute, are you a human?
<Indira> @ActionParsnip, before or after "quiet splash"?
<compute> how do i get to where i can chat at
<auronandace> compute: /join #nameofchannel
<bazhang> compute, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dysoco> or just /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<orated> Hello! I created a backup username for fixing problems. How can I hide it at login via command line instead of deleting it?
<fbdystang> dysoco, this is the error i get with apt-get: http://pastebin.com/qKguTcX0
<Indira> ActionParsnip: before or after "quiet splash"?
<Bodsda> Hi - everytime I boot into ubuntu, I have to go into alsamixer and move the master slider down 2 notches out of the red section, otherwise I get distorted, fuzzy sound output. Is there anyway to make this change permenant?
<fbdystang> I also have had a little red error icon in the notification bar the last couple of days
<dlentz> Indira, after splash (though before would work too)
<dysoco> fbdystang, "man 5 apt.conf" check there
<dysoco> fbdystang, you must increase the value of APT::Cache-Limit, not sure how to do that, but "man 5 apt.conf" should tell you
<fbdystang> dysoco, ok let poke around in there and see what I can find
<black-rider> hello everybody
<dysoco> fbdystang, It's weird, never seen that error before
<Indira> and what should happen after the Ubuntu 11.10 4 dots load, something cool, or another black screen?
<dysoco> but you should try searching in Google for that error also "increase value of APT::Cache-Limit" in Google
<Index> Hello, i have problem. Every time im trying to install ubuntu i got [Errno 5] Input/output error. What should i do?
<orated> Hello! I created a backup username for fixing problems. How can I hide it at login via command line instead of deleting it? .. I mean to ask how can I lock it?
<ActionParsnip> Indira: instead of
<ActionParsnip> Indira: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Index: if you use a CD, did yuo burn it as slowly as possible?
<fbdystang> dysoco, i tried the error, but good idea on searching for increasing the value. Thanks
<Index> im trying it too, but on usb i got the same error
<Bodsda> orated: have a look at "usermod --help"   -- I think you need the -L switch
<dysoco> Index, you can try with the "Alternate" CD of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Index: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<dlentz> fbdystang, have you tried sudo apt-get clean
<TorbenBeta> How can I quit a non responding program inside my CLI? I have 'angband' (game) running on tty6(non graphical) and angband takes no commands anymore. Ideas?
<Index> ActionParsnip how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Index
<ubottu> Index: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Indira> ActionParsni:I don't know if it had, does that make a difference
<fbdystang> dlentz, nope I'll try that right now
<dati> hey guys, can anyone help me with configuring my linux installation as an access point?
<fbdystang> dlentz, I tried it and still get same error
<auronandace> TorbenBeta: ctrl-c
<TorbenBeta> Thank you.
<TorbenBeta> Sir
<orated> Bodsda: I saw that, I actually want to able to ssh to it but it should not show in login screen.. so lock can help? -L says it will disable password
<ActionParsnip> Indira: had what?
<ablabla> hi guys, i'm currently running ubuntu 10.04, and trying to move movies into vlc app inside my iphone. I tried several ways from google including ubuntu sources, but none seem to worked. Anyone got any experience with it?
<arooni-mobile> according to http://www.php2s.com/linux/installing-lamp-linux-apache-mysql-php-on-ubuntu-11-10.html ; there should be /etc/apache2/available-apps on ubuntu 11.10; but i have the apache2 package installed and that directory isnt there
<dlentz> fbdystang, then you might want to try: http://www.ithowto.ro/2008/10/howto-increase-apt-gets-cache-limit/
<auronandace> TorbenBeta: as a side note, have you tried dungeon crawl stone soup? great rogue-like
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find audio effects that I can apply to the master output channel_
<vlt> ?
<arooni-mobile> nevermind; it wasnt installed correctly
<Indira> ActionParsnip: "did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?" if I had done that
<TorbenBeta> auronandace, yes I did but in graphical mode only.
<fbdystang> dlentz, dysoco, I did this and it now works, thanks for your help: http://aziest.wordpress.com/2011/01/24/how-to-increase-your-apt-cache-limit/
<dysoco> no problem
<Indira> I'm trying radeon.nomodeset=1 right now, what should happen in contrast to before?
<ablabla> .. anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Indira: then you have no real way of knowing if the ISO is good
<ActionParsnip> Indira: you should get a display
<dbm> Guys u like unity?
<Indira> "a display"? other than the hardware screen? Please explain
<vlt> !ot | dbm
<ubottu> dbm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> dbm: no polls please
<dbm> Alright, didin't know. Thanks for letting me know in future. :)
<auronandace> dbm: its great we have a choice to use what we like, in short: use what suits you best
<dbm> auronandace: Alright thanks for answering 'an offtopic. ;)
<ablabla> .. guyss? someone?
<itmannen1> Hi all. How do I copy all from a CD with the help of terminal ?
<vlt> itmannen1: Bits or files?
<itmannen1> Files
<auronandace> !iso | itmannen
<ubottu> itmannen: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> itmannen1: the CD will mount to /media/cdrom0 most likely, you can copy the files from that mount point and beyond
<vlt> itmannen1: Either `cp -ar` or I’d recommend using rsync.
<dati> hey guys, can anyone help me with configuring my linux installation as an access point?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | dati
<ubottu> dati: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Bodsda> orated: not sure if anyone else answered you, but see if tthis old thread is still relevant - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344414
<dati> taking a look at it
<itmannen1> Ok. Thanks
<Bodsda> Hi - everytime I boot into ubuntu, I have to go into alsamixer and move the master slider down 2 notches out of the red section, otherwise I get distorted, fuzzy sound output. Is there anyway to make this change permenant?
<dati> thanks for responding guys
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: you can use the amixer command to control the volume at command line, you can make a small startup app to set the volume
<Indira> ActionParsnip: "a display"? other than the hardware screen? Please explain
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: cheers, I'll take a look
<Index> so i do md5 test on that iso and it says at thats different, what with that?
<Index> it not helps me...
<bazhang> Index, its corrupted then redownload it
<Index> i redownloaded it 20 times!
<bazhang> Index, get the torrent
<sh^t> hey everyone. anyone familiar with drdb in ubuntu? I have a single NAS right now that I want to have the ability to be replicated down the road without having to move my data around.. is it possible to setup drdb without it replicating until that time, or do I have to do it all at once starting fresh?
<Index> still error
<hellyeah> hey
<titi> hey
<Index> trying torrent and all mirrors
<Index> still cant install it
<hellyeah> in order to get old gnome-panel
<Index> only errno 5 ;/
<bazhang> Index, checked against which hash
<hellyeah> which package do i need to install
<orated> Bodsda: Thanks
<bazhang> !notunity | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> !gnome2 | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Bodsda> orated: did you get it working?
<diverdude> how do i see all available packages in the repo named something with "gpho" ?
<Index> bazhang what? i dont understand, sorry im not english
<hellyeah> because i like the panel when i need to some smalltem monitor force quit program like sys
<Bodsda> diverdude: apt-cache search gpho
<bazhang> hellyeah, there is none, thats the closest
<bazhang> !hashes | Index
<ubottu> Index: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<bazhang> Index, read that link, there are the hashes to md5 your iso with
<FAT_TONI> hellyeah: why don't use xfce?
<Index> yep and it says at thats different
<Index> :<
<orated> Bodsda: Changing UID < 1000 worked
<Bodsda> orated: awesome :)
<hellyeah> xfce
<hellyeah> is there a compiz on xfce
<orated> Bodsda: Thanks
<Index> im really green with that all ubuntu and hashes...
<hellyeah> i like gnome actually
<Shinobi_> Is there some way to organize large amounts of media? Anyone know of a good util?
<hellyeah> i just want old panel
<auronandace> hellyeah: you can use compiz on xfce if you want
<diverdude> Bodsda: aha ok..thx....and how can i see the version number in a package not yet installed?
<FAT_TONI> gnome2's dead ( or will be soon)
<Index> just trying to install it like 30 times and nothing
<Bodsda> diverdude: apt-cache show <packagename>
<hellyeah> http://dpaste.com/717943/ btw
<hellyeah> okey but
<Index> trying 10.10, 11.10, 12.04 and all give the same error
<hellyeah> i need use thos small programs is it possible
<Index> what to do?
<hellyeah> like system monitor force quit brightness
<gulzar> for eye candy we have compiz, conky, cairodock/awn, covergloobus. What else is there? ( i Just first time installed covergloobus and it is not working with rythmbox)
<got2get> hey ppl
<Bodsda> gulzar: depends what you mean by 'eye candy' - compiz is pretty comprehensive for special effects. I personally like AWN (Avant Window Navigator) instead of cairo
<gulzar> got2get: Hi
<cheese4stake> i need help
<Index> So anyone can help me? I have Errno 5! input output error
<Bodsda> Index: when do you get the error?
<Index> when im trying to install it
<gulzar> Bodsda:  I want to make my desktop look stunning.  I like awn-lucido but it is not compiling..
<Index> install ubuntu
<hellyeah> hey
<Bodsda> Index: during the installer? How far through does it get?
<hellyeah> in the terminal i wrote ccsm nothing happened why is that
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find audio effects that I can apply to the master output channel?
<hellyeah> i didnt see any gui
<Index> umm nearly end
<Index> and boom error
 * kn0rki is now away: Offline
<Index> im trying to redownload it 30 times, trying to install on dvd slow/fast / usb
<Index> still error
<ActionParsnip> Index: is the ram healthy? There is a memtest on the CD
<superdave321> I need to create a bit-by-bit img of a hard drive to store elsewhere. How do I go about that?
<Index> yep i do memtest
<Index> and its all ok
<Index> no problems with ram
<ActionParsnip> Index: tried the alternate installer?
<Index> yes
<Bodsda> gulzar: The classics are obviously the cube, the raindrops, the fire writing. Then using docks like AWN or Cairo, then having a tricked out conky. If that doesnt stun people, then use irssi for IRC and Lynx for browsing as well as mc for a file browser
<Index> but nothing
<hellyeah> hey
<cheese4stake> with running tvtime ....see this question number 190961
<hellyeah> http://dpaste.com/717946/
<hellyeah> what is this problem
<Index> there is no logic in it
<Bodsda> Index: from what I saw earlier, your md5's aren't matching?
<WaY> hello
<Index> Bodsda: yes :<
<WaY> what is the best torrent client for ubuntu? I'm using transmission but it freezes sometimes
<gulzar> Bodsda: ya nice.. Thank You
<mosdef100200> Hi there has anyone got there iphone with ios5 working with ubuntu 10.10?
<mosdef100200> their*
<Bodsda> Index: start with the obvious. Do a straight http download, check file size is correct, then check md5. Do the same with a torrent. Do these fresh, remove all traces of your previous attempts so that nothing could be getting in the way. If that still fails, try the dvd or alternate versions.
<superdave321> WaY: BestBot says that deluge-torrent is the best torrent (based on user vote)
<Meteorskies> hi there
<cheese4stake> help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/190961
<ActionParsnip> Index: tried the mini iso?
<Index> ActionParsnip what is it?!
<WaY> superdave321 I have tried deluge but is not as speedy as transmission
<WaY> it never gets transmission speed up in torrents
<itmannen1> WaY:  Rtorrent is the best.
<ActionParsnip> mosdef100200: Maverick is EOL next month, I'd think about upgrading. The newer version may make it work easier
<ActionParsnip> !mini | Index
<ubottu> Index: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<WaY> thanks itmannen1, I'm going to try it
<mosdef100200> what does eol mean sorry?
<ActionParsnip> !eol | mosdef100200
<ubottu> mosdef100200: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mosdef100200> Oh i see
<mosdef100200> will it be very risky to keep with 10.10?
<cheese4stake> hi ActionParsnip HELP ME WITH https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/190961
<superdave321> WaY: okay, I was just giving a start. I'm cool with transmission for now, so I'm not really concerned with getting another one :P
<mosdef100200> Hate 11.10
<Meteorskies> I'd like some help please, I'm trying to set up multiple os bootable on a usb stick (ubuntu, bactrack, seven), but none appear at boot (unetbootin menu)
<WaY> ok, thanks anyway superdave321
<Bodsda> mosdef100200: not really, you'll just be at risk to newly found vulnerabilities
<mosdef100200> Oh see
<cheese4stake> what are your system specs
<auronandace> mosdef100200: you don't have to use unity if you don't want to, but you can't keep gnome2 (i use xfce)
<mosdef100200> Really?
<mosdef100200> In 11.10
<auronandace> mosdef100200: yes really
<Bodsda> Meteorskies: you'll need to ensure you have the bootloader installed on the usb, then during boot, select usb as first boot device.
<mosdef100200> Oh I see so i can stil have same kind of layout as 10.10?
<MrSpock> yo everyone !
<Bodsda> mosdef100200: xfce is similar ish
<auronandace> mosdef100200: if you are using gnome2 then no
<mosdef100200> Unity i kept loosing open folders??
<Meteorskies> Bodsda: how do I install it, and on which partition (or on the MBR)?
<MrSpock> can i create a new server dedicated to a star trek fan topic on Xchat ?
<mosdef100200> Is there an option in 11.10 to dislplay like 10.10?
<auronandace> MrSpock: ask in #freenode
<mosdef100200> display*
<auronandace> mosdef100200: gnome2 is not available in 11.10, xfce is similar
<mosdef100200> Oh i see
<mosdef100200> Well will have to think about upgrading then i guess thanks for the ideas!
<MrSpock> aurorandace : ok thx !
<wylde> mosdef100200: with a l ittle tweaking I've found you can get xfce looking/behaving a lot like gnome2
<mosdef100200> sounds good
<ActionParsnip> mosdef100200: there is a way you can hack at the OS to make it look like Gnome2, using xfce is by far the easiest
<Bodsda> Meteorskies: during a normal install, there always used to be an advanced option where you could specify which device got the boot loader. You can also use grub to reinstall the boot loader to any device.
<MrSpock> aurorandace : the freenode server doesn't work
<mosdef100200> So in general is 11.10 miles better? I mean I just could not get to grips with all the new interface love ubuntu as a platform!
<ActionParsnip> Meteorskies: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<auronandace> MrSpock: you are on freenode now
<wylde> MrSpock: you're on the freenode server
<ActionParsnip> mosdef100200: yes, but only ONE of the officially supported flavours uses Unity. So you don't have to use it
<Bodsda> MrSpock: /j #freenode
<mosdef100200> Im with you!
<mosdef100200> I think...
<MrSpock> no, ubuntu servers no ?
<auronandace> !xubuntu | mosdef100200
<ubottu> mosdef100200: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<herminio> hola
<wylde> MrSpock: you mean channel /join #freenode
<mosdef100200> might have to run in it a vb get to grips
<ActionParsnip> mosdef100200: kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu do not have unity installed by default. ONLY ubuntu has it by default
<mosdef100200> Oh i see.....
<wylde> mosdef100200: Xubuntu uses xfce by default
<ActionParsnip> mosdef100200: xubuntu also looks and feels like gnome2
<mosdef100200> So the other ones you mentioned kubuntu and lubuntu are there very similiar to ubuntu with terminal commands, wine etc
<MrSpock> i advise Linux Mint, better than ubuntu, xubuntu and so on
<mosdef100200> Nice...
<bazhang> MrSpock, thats not supported here
<wylde> mosdef100200: they're all the same except the packaging really
<MrSpock> or Slitaz, Bodhi Linux...
<ActionParsnip> MrSpock: full of proprietary muck and a tiny community. Sounds great
<MrSpock> okay ^^
<wylde> packaging mean appearance
<mosdef100200> Thanks for all the tips!
<MonkeyDust> MrSpock  "better" is a matter of taste
<bazhang> MrSpock, not supported and offtopic
<MrSpock> okay lol sorry i'm noob ir
<diverdude> I have inserted a CD, how do i view its contents in terminal?
<auronandace> mosdef100200: they all use the same repos so the software works across them all, they just come with different desktops installed as default
<MrSpock> freemason : cool, i'll be on soon =)
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: change the directory to the mount point of the cd
<MrSpock> some have test to ubuntu beta release ?
<freemason> hey
<auronandace> !12.04 | MrSpock
<ubottu> MrSpock: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<freemason> everyone
<bazhang> MrSpock, in #ubuntu+1
<kw01f> Can somebody explain me the difference between apt-get, aptitude and dpkg to install deb packages or point me to a site explaining the differences, please?
<MrSpock> hi freemason...
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: but /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0 are just empty
<kw01f> and hi all by the way
<MrSpock> and you speak only english ir ? no french people ?
<bazhang> MrSpock, #ubuntu-fr for french
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: run:  mount   to see where it's mounted
<MrSpock> how i connect the #ubuntu-fr server ?
<bazhang> MrSpock, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> MrSpock: its a channel, not a server
<MrSpock> bazhang : thx, it's a command line too ir, so geek
<MrSpock> ;)
<ActionParsnip> MrSpock: depends on client really
<MrSpock> that's to say actionparsnip ?
<GEEGEEGEE> m/sg nickserv identify cat_fappa321
<auronandace> GEEGEEGEE: you really should do that outside a channel
<ActionParsnip> MrSpock: i use pidgin, its not a cli irc client....
<wylde> GEEGEEGEE: it's best not to enter those commands while having a channel window focused
<ActionParsnip> GEEGEEGEE: time for a password reset
<parapan> hello fellows ....how can I read metadata from mts files ???
<MrSpock> ha yeah i see on pidgin 10 min ago i can connect an irc server
<MrSpock> i'm on xchat now...
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<daw> Hey Doc
<itmannen1> Hm. I wounder how I scroll up in irssi
<ActionParsnip> itmannen1: pgup
<itmannen1> ActionParsnip:  Aha. Thanks
<user1> Hi
<Dynamit> yay i Have MeeGo as Second OS on my phone but it need to be Develop more, is slow as *** (sure I'm using micro-sd but still it should not be that slow)and is many problem with the OS
<user1> How to change from /bin/bash to /bin/sh  in ubuntu 11.10
<parapan> hello fellows ....how can I read metadata from mts files ???
<user1> pls answer me
<TorbenBeta> user1, cd /bin/sh
<MrSpock> userl : you must learn commands line code (ls, cd, pwd, ASO)
<bazhang> Dynamit, connection to ubuntu support?
<trism> user1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash; not really necessary though, if you want bash, just specify bash in the #! section
<ActionParsnip> user1: /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash
<user1> TorbenBeta, we want work with bourne shell
<bastidrazor> user1: you could type "dash"
<ActionParsnip> user1: then that is bsh
<user1> will try
<Dynamit> bazhang o man sorry i have to much in my head forget some time's the rules for all channels i'm in.
<northernen> Hello. I try to add VirtualBox to my Unity sidebar. It works, but it shows up without an icon. How do I resolve this? The icon specified in the .desktop file under /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop should be valid.
<Dynamit> my fallback that is based on Linux any how. Naaw this will note happen again
<ActionParsnip> northernen: you can check / change it yourself
<kw01f> Again my question: Can somebody explain me the difference between apt-get, aptitude and dpkg to install deb packages or point me to a site explaining the differences, please?
<northernen> ActionParsnip, check/change what myself?
<ActionParsnip> kw01f: dpkg does the installing, apt-get will install and uninstall packages. aptitude is a bit more feature rich and has searching and so forth
<ActionParsnip> northernen: the .desktop file, you can check the icon referenced
<kw01f> ActionParsnip: but apt-get can search as well? I mean: sudo apt-cache search foobar
<MonkeyDust> kw01f  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<northernen> kw01f, apt-get deals with repositories. dpkg with local packages.
<wylde> you don't need sudo to use apt-cache btw
<ActionParsnip> kw01f: no, you use apt-cache for that
<kw01f> MonkeyDust: thanks
<kw01f> ActionParsnip: ok, so apt-get differs from apt-cache..
<trism> kw01f: you don't need sudo on the apt-cache search
<user1> Parsnip, it is not working
<northernen> ActionParsnip, I've done that. Icon=virtualbox, and I find that in /usr/share/icons.
<ActionParsnip> kw01f: as wylde says, you don't need sudo for apt-cache as you are only reading the database, not changing it
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please help me , i am having troubles installing mono-devel and  mono-xbuild  and i get the following error :
<DoctorPepper> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mono-devel_2.10.5-1_all.deb (--unpack):   unable to open '/usr/lib/mono/2.0/al.exe.dpkg-new': No such file or directory
<user1> that is the bean shell
<kw01f> ActionParsnip: understood
<anonymous_> Hello
<CFHowlett> anonymous_   greetings
<ActionParsnip> DoctorPepper: try touching that file
<northernen> kw01f, aptitude = apt-get + apt-cache.
<ActionParsnip> northernen: kw01f + curses gui
<dsfsd> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<wylde> -_-
<pangolin> dsfsd, ?
<dsfsd> There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution!
<dsfsd> This is a P1 issue
<bazhang> ...
<bildramer> lol
<pangolin> dsfsd, That is hardly a channel emergency
<northernen> ActionParsnip, pardon?
<anonymous_> Im a newbie
<anonymous_> on hack
<CFHowlett> anonymous_   we don't hack here.  sorry.
<ActionParsnip> northernen: it has an interactive mode in a pretty curses gui, apt-get doesn't have taht afik
<user1> How to set my environment is a bsh
<user1> pls help me on this
<northernen> ActionParsnip, ah ye you're right, but it takes the same arguments as both apt-get and apt-cache I thought.
<matanya> ActionParsnip: sorry had flacky connection on friday
<matanya> can you please help me now?
<ActionParsnip> matanya: how what?
<anonymous_> Im czech7
<matanya> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/888065/
<wylde> Then there's tasksel, which is great for preset usage based setups. eg. LAMP server
<CFHowlett> !ck|anonymous_
<matanya> something with slow reading the FS
<MonkeyDust> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<bazhang> !cz | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: please see above
<anonymous_> ubottu tz jsi cech<
<ubottu> anonymous_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<got2get> can i just chill here without talkin`?
<bazhang> anonymous_, /join #ubuntu-cz
<bazhang> got2get, sure
<northernen> ActionParsnip, any further ideas on the sidebar icon?
<CFHowlett> got2get   yes or go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat
<bazhang> or both
<MrSpock> anonymous : how can you call yourself Anonymous while your say you are a noobie Lol ?
<wylde> or idle and log chat for grep'ing later >.>
<MrSpock> lol ^^
<got2get> cool
<auronandace> !lol | MrSpock
<ubottu> MrSpock: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<JennyBlueBird> Hi guys, is there some easy way to stop a specific package from automatically updating ? I.e I know my present wine version works with my windows apps and I don't want to break it.
<MrSpock> ubottu : ok sire !
<ubottu> MrSpock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !pinning | JennyBlueBird
<ubottu> JennyBlueBird: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<JennyBlueBird> bazhang, urk, i was afraid of that :P
<ActionParsnip> northernen: grab your own and set it in the desktop file, specify it absolutely and it should work.
<bazhang> MrSpock, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<sh^t> hey everyone. anyone familiar with drdb in ubuntu? I have a single NAS right now that I want to have the ability to be replicated down the road without having to move my data around.. is it possible to setup drdb without it replicating until that time, or do I have to do it all at once starting fresh?
 * JennyBlueBird was hoping for a tiny checkbox or something :)
<MrSpock> but wtf, what i say wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> MrSpock: read the channel text from when you entered, its quite clear
<bazhang> MrSpock, this is ubuntu support only. not the chit chat channel
<Ghosts> hello
<MrSpock> ok, bye!
<CFHowlett> Ghosts   greetings
<Demaier> i installed "adobe flash plugin""Ubufox extention for firefox"  but i can still not use flash files with firefox and the ubufox entention does not appear under extentions if i check about:addons, how can i fix this?
<MrSpock> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ghosts> im czech please czech server<
<williammanda> can someone tell me what port is used for gnome xchat and verify that it is tcp?
<CFHowlett> !cz|ghosts
<ubottu> ghosts: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<bazhang> Ghosts, #ubuntu-cz as we told you earlier
<MrSpock> you channel doesn't exist
<pangolin> Ghosts, /join #ubuntu-cz
<Demaier> i installed "adobe flash plugin""Ubufox extention for firefox"  but i can still not use flash files with firefox and the ubufox entention does not appear under extentions if i check about:addons, how can i fix this?
<Ghosts> ja nevim jak se tam dostat
<MrSpock> where can i found the list on channel ?
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> Demaier  i had the same issue, it turned out that Gnash was installed and active -- problem solved by deleting Gnash
<MrSpock> where can i found the list of all channels ?
<bazhang> MrSpock, we just told you
<ActionParsnip> MrSpock: I told you already, why ask for something if you won't read the reply
<starter> what is u-boot?
<bazhang> MrSpock, /join #freenode for this
<Demaier> i installed "adobe flash plugin""Ubufox extention for firefox"  but i can still not use flash files with firefox and the ubufox entention does not appear under extentions if i check about:addons, how can i fix this?
<bazhang> starter unetbootin?
<MrSpock> sorry, i'm a draw in english
<zanaga> Is there a known problem with flickering videos in 12.04? I've been seeing it with chrome, but I doubt it's caused by chrome
<chosig> Demaier: Did you restart FF?
<Demaier> yes
<Demaier> i  tried installing both kubuntu and ubuntu one and i dont have gnash
<ActionParsnip> starter: http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/U-Boot
<bazhang> zanaga, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 please
<starter> bazhang: u-boot loader, I see it everywhere but I could not see any good explanation
<Demaier> i tried downgrading it to older versions also chosig
<zanaga> ah..
<CFHowlett> starter this?  http://www.denx.de/wiki/U-Boot
<ActionParsnip> zanaga: it said when you joined the channel...
<starter> what does boot loader mean?
<bazhang> starter something like grub?
<starter> I am very new in linux
<matanya> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> starter: its the thing that loads first, allowing you to select OS and/or kernel
<JennyBlueBird> MrSpock: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=list+of+freenode+channels
<Demaier> Im using backtrack, i have tried both kubuntu and ubuntu firefox, older versions, i cant get flash to work, i cant get ubufox to work either
<starter> thank you very much
<bazhang> JennyBlueBird, please never use that here
<starter> it is more clear now
<JennyBlueBird> ok
<bazhang> Demaier, then get bt support in their channel
<ActionParsnip> matanya: giving me a pastebin doesn't tell me much really
<wylde> Demaier: backtrack isn't supported here
<bazhang> Demaier, #backtrack-linux
<Demaier> ahh do you know where the channel is?
<Demaier> kk
<matanya> ActionParsnip: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/89/Matanya-laptop-oneiric-20120316-2.png
<ActionParsnip> Demaier: why do you need flash, backtrack is a network tool
<Demaier> well it brings me here
<ActionParsnip> Demaier: your release isn't supported here
<bazhang> Demaier, well thats where to go
<Demaier> ik i go to #backtrack-linux
<Demaier> it brings me here
<asmund> anybody know a good tool to backup a bunch of files to multiple dvd's? i have not found any good tools for this simple task
<Ghosts> Hello
<Ghosts> Im England
<matanya> asmund: k3b
<Burnmoh> :)
<asmund> matanya: really? now, that's embarassing...:)
<matanya> why?
<MonkeyDust> !backup| asmund
<ubottu> asmund: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> Demaier: Irssi: #backtrack-linux: Total of 221 nicks [8 ops, 0 halfops, 4
<asmund> i have searched far and wide, fiddled with python scripts and whatnot. Now it turns out that the good ol' k3b will do the job...
<ActionParsnip> asmund: bit of a bloat on a gnome based desktop though...
<ActionParsnip> matanya: not sure dude, tried Precise liveCD to test?
<matanya> I did
<matanya> was slower
<asmund> ActionParsnip: I only need to have an extra backup of my digital photos, so i can propably remove it afterwards..
<ActionParsnip> asmund: drupal is in a default install
<trishxo> chrislu5tic
<trishxo> yo chrislu5tic
<Aliv3> omg gEdit won't open
<trishxo> ActionParsnip: chrislu5tic
<Aliv3> it froze, force closed, error logged, and now it won't open
<Burnmoh> is there any way to hack ip ?
<ActionParsnip> Aliv3: run it in a terminal, what is output (use a pastebin please)
<Burnmoh> in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Aliv3  what kind of document did you try to open?
<bazhang> Burnmoh, to do what
<ActionParsnip> Burnmoh: that is offtopic here
<Burnmoh> bazhang to trace the victim machine
<Burnmoh> it is possible to with ubuntu ?
<Burnmoh> do*
<bazhang> Burnmoh, what victim
<Aliv3> I was editing HTML, I didn't open anything I was making a page went to IRC window, went back and it froze
<MonkeyDust> Aliv3  open a html with gedit?
<ActionParsnip> Aliv3: what is the text generated by the steps I gave pleae...
<MonkeyDust> file*
<nopf> Burnmoh: why not? if you can do it in windows, you can do it in buntu
<Aliv3> Failed to call gedit service timeout reached and `G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<Burnmoh> cool
<Aliv3> https://pastee.org/m9bbt
<Aliv3> the pixmap warnings are normal
<Burnmoh> wht if a person has a dynamic IP will it be effective to hack his machine
<bazhang> Burnmoh, thats offtopic here
<monkies> Test
<Burnmoh> i heard that ubuntu offers lots of tools :(
<Burnmoh> i asking abt ubuntu
<bazhang> Burnmoh, so stop asking for help with that
<Burnmoh> ok
<bazhang> Burnmoh, yes, and its offtopic, so stop asking
<Burnmoh> ok k
<ActionParsnip> Aliv3: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf    will get rid of those pesky warnings
<Burnmoh> bazhang wht should i ask here ?
<bazhang> Burnmoh, ubuntu support questions
<CFHowlett> Burnmoh   installing/configuring ubuntu
<Burnmoh> hmm ok
<stone_> leave #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Aliv3: try comment 10 here https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=709836
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 709836 in ibus "[abrt] ibus-1.3.99.20110408-5.fc15: connection.py:630:call_blocking:DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Can not find engine xkb:layout:in:tel." [Unspecified,Closed: duplicate]
<ActionParsnip> Aliv3: or try a reboot (easier)
<Burnmoh> is ubuntu and unix hv same platform in terms of coding and structure
<dermaster> hello people!
<CFHowlett> dermaster   greetings
<dermaster> I am gig
<dermaster> big
<dermaster> you are little
<bazhang> dermaster, actual support question?
<dermaster> Although... i  only am 70 kg
<ActionParsnip> Burnmoh: similar, in places. not the same
<dermaster> ah okay
<dermaster> well i installed kubuntu 12.04
<Burnmoh> k
<dermaster> but i have read that kubuntu is get off after 12.04=
<bazhang> dermaster, #ubuntu+1 for that
<ActionParsnip> dermaster: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support only please
<Burnmoh> why there are lots of distro in linux ?
<ActionParsnip> Burnmoh: thats offtopic here
<Burnmoh> oh sorry
<bazhang> Burnmoh, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<CFHowlett> dermaster   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html
<Burnmoh> how to config tor in ubuntu , i used this command "apt-get install tor" for installing
<matthew_> logout
<Burnmoh> after that wht i hv to do ?
<bazhang> Burnmoh, for use on irc?
<Burnmoh> bazhang yes
<Aliv3> I'll reboot later, just get a different text editor for now
<bazhang> Burnmoh, ask in freenode about tor and sasl  /join #freenode
<L3top> !info noatime
<ubottu> Package noatime does not exist in oneiric
<Burnmoh> bazhang ok
<wylde> Aliv3: you may have a similar issue regardless, if your dbus service crashed
<Aliv3> gedit works unelevated :(
<asmund> matanya: I'm looking around in k3b, but creating a data project, adding files and choosing burn just makes it ask for a bluray disk... How to I make it split over several disks?
<riderplus> i just read that starting 10.04 there's no OSS compatibility layer  for ALSA. i want to use volume control from within mp3blaster. since /dev/mixer is missing, i can't do that. that sucks
<Ebron> Which backup solutions would you recommend for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bazhang> Ebron, depends on your needs
<CFHowlett> riderplus   check in with #ubuntustudio and #opensourcemusicans on that issue
<Ebron> bazhang: In case of hdd-failure, get up and running as fast and as painlessly as possible -> db's, services, application servers, users, groups and even logs (server)
<bazhang> Ebron, clone?
<Ebron> bazhang: takes too much space
<Ebron> I can live with installing ubuntu again, but then I would like to type restore and voila, apache is again installed, my apt-repos are back to normal, logcheck is configured - you get my drift
<ActionParsnip> Ebron: i use a cron'd cp command to copy what I need to my other box.
<nancy--> hi, i have installed apache. how can i point my www.domain.com to the  /var/www folder?     i mean manage dns ?
<ActionParsnip> Ebron: then make a script and call it 'restore'
<wylde> Ebron: ever looked at squashfs? Excellent compression if compiled with XZ support
<matanya> asmund: sorry, not supported
<Ebron> wylde: for a clone?
<matanya> but hey asmund try this: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/403148-k3b-spreading-data-project-over-multiple-discs.html
<matanya> nmoh, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<matanya> <CFHowlett> dermaster   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html
<matanya> <Burnmoh> how to config tor in ubuntu , i used this command "apt-get install tor" for installing
<matanya> <matthew_> logout
<matanya> <Burnmoh> after that wht i hv to do ?
<matanya> <bazhang> Burnmoh, for use on irc?
<FloodBot1> matanya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wylde> Ebron: it compresses the entire filesystem, either to a file or compressed block device
<bazhang> matanya, ??
<Ebron> ActionParsnip: Yes, I thought of that - but that would make me responsible for getting all the correct files and permissions in the correct order, and let's face it - I don't think of everything
<wylde> Ebron: it's used widely on live cd's and embedded devices
<matanya> sorry. asmund :try this: http://www.rikishi42.net/SkunkWorks/Junk/
<Ebron> wylde: nice, so if I get this correctly I would mount a backupdrive with squashfs and just clone the entire shebang like virtual machines do?
<waperboy> upgraded my old laptop from 8.04 to 10.04 - now network-applet shows 'disconnected' icon when wireless connects... any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: is the wifi connected ok though?
<waperboy> yes
<CFHowlett> waperboy   direct uprgrade or clean install?  Hmm.  If wifi works I vote live with it.
<waperboy> not a big deal, just annoying
<wylde> Ebron: essentially yes, but the package from sources only has gzip support compiled in, you' need to download the source and libs to compile in XZ compression.
<waperboy> 8.04 update-manager -> upgrade to 10-04
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: yeah was thinking no big deal. Could install wicd and uninstall network-manager but i'd just let it do what it wants
<wylde> Ebron: it makes an exact compressed duplicate of the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: could delete the wireless network, then re-add too
<ActionParsnip> wylde: shame partimage doesn't use ext4 yet :(
<waperboy> yea, no biggie, signal shows if I click on the icon, so just cosmetic
<wylde> Ebron: I keep all my photo's and doc templates in a .squashfs file, it can also be mounted as a loop device that way
<wylde> Ebron:  read-only though
<waperboy> how's gnome 3 then
<Ebron> wylde: How do you go about restoring the installation if it gets bricked?
<CFHowlett> waperboy   I suspect a clean install would fix that -
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: not bad here
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: tbh, i'd just suck it up til next month, then clean install Precise (which is also LTS)
<Ebron> wylde: just uncompress it on / ?
<wylde> Ebron: I 'believe' you could boot a live cd and uncompress the filesystem to it
<waperboy> 12-04
<Ebron> wylde: That
<wylde> Ebron, I can't say from experience, but I would think so. Do a bit of research on it though.
<Ebron> wylde: That's actually not a bad idea
<CryptIce7> i'm getting a weird error when compiling libp0f.      .libs/crc32.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized      anyone know why this is?
<waperboy> ActionParsnip, maybe I'll try installing the latest on virtualbox
<CryptIce7> running 11.10 32bit
<waperboy> love doing anything with virtualboxes, 24 gigs of mem waiting to be used ;)
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: why not, good way to try before you buy. Could try xfce 12.04 if you dislike unity
<CFHowlett> waperboy   be like pokemon - try 'em all.
<waperboy> :)
<waperboy> ActionParsnip, what's the rundown of xfce then - ubuntu spinoff?
<vlt> Hello. When I log in my audio volume is set to 100%. My neighbours already hate me (and the Ubuntu jingle). How to avoid this?
<CFHowlett> !xubuntu>waperboy
<ubottu> waperboy, please see my private message
<wylde> Ebron: squashfs gets incredible compression on filesystems, but like all compression methods data that's already binary or compressed, (compiled programs, images, mp3) don't gain much from the compression.
<bluealchemy> hey all
<bluealchemy> I just installed Ocelot
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: officially supported canonical release using xfce
<bluealchemy> and my sound doesn't work
<guest-S1Ae6b> hi everybody
<vlt> !enter | bluealchemy
<ubottu> bluealchemy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluealchemy> can someone help me
<bluealchemy> I'm not
<ActionParsnip> bluealchemy: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<guest-S1Ae6b> accidentally deleted the home folder and now can only log in as guest. how can i create the folder with my user name without reinstalling?
<waperboy> ActionParsnip,  what variety of gui apps do you install on it, if not gnome-apps
<nancy--> hi, i have installed apache. how can i point my www.domain.com to the  /var/www folder?     i mean manage dns ?
<ehm> vlt, set your master volume lower.  It should save on reboot.  Kind of obvious, but if you're on  a desktop, you could also turn off your speakers.
<nopf> ehm: vlt:  well, *i* changed the login sound to something not annoying. just can't remember how. how did it do it?
<ajankovic> hi, how to turn off printing of current directory in terminal prompt?
<bluealchemy> chmod: cannot access `./alsa-info.sh': No such file or directory
<iwface> hi, how to create the home folder without reinstalling??  have a /home partition specifically for this
<waperboy> iwface, can you be more specific?
<nopf> ajankovic: change the value of PS1 environment variable. maybe even in /etc/bash.bashrc for all users/logins
<haz3lnut> iwface: you know the root password?
<iwface> waperboy: just installed 12.04 and set the home folder in a separate partition i had previously
<vlt> ehm: I turned down the master volume to ~15%. It’s on 100% again when I log in.
<bluealchemy> hello? can someone help me?
<iwface> waperboy: accidentally, deleted the home folder with my username, the partition is still there but the folder is gone
<waperboy> iwface, oh, so you deleted the home folder that you want
<waperboy> iwface, can't help you if that's the case
<haz3lnut> iwface: create a new user
<iwface> haz31nut: i know the password, and the file system is intact, just doesn't log in because it lacks a home folder. have to login as guest
<haz3lnut> iwface: at the grub menu boot the recovery console
<haz3lnut> iwface: useradd iwface
<vlt> ehm: This is my alsa setup: /tmp/alsa-info.txt.FFSqO0SSiS (Out put of http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh)
<haz3lnut> iwface: then reboot. you should get the iwface user in the login screen
<waperboy> symlinks and mounts are your friends :)
<iwface> waperboy: tried to copy the home folder from a guest session, which is stored in /tmp, into the separate partition, but it doesnt work as it lacks the configuration files with my username
<sda1986> hola, i have a computer inside a network, and a modem with an IP, i cannot assign direcly the external IP to the computer but i would like to have as my IP source the external IP, how can I do?
<iwface> so i guess reinstalling is the best shot??
<haz3lnut> iwface: I just told you how to do it.
<vlt> sda1986: As source visible by whom? Anyone outside your local network? The “modem” (I assume it’s a router if it’s got an IP) should do masquerading/natting.
<waperboy> no need to reinstall
<waperboy> try haz3lnut's advice
<waperboy> or can you not log in at all?
<encrypt> waperboy: can only log in as guest!
<vlt> Everytime I log in my audio volume is set to 100%. How to avoid this? My alsa setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/888204/
<haz3lnut> iwface: at the grub menu boot the recovery console
<haz3lnut> iwface: useradd iwface
<haz3lnut> iwface: then reboot. you should get the iwface user in the login screen
<sda1986> vlt, the truth is this is only a step of my project :D yes I know about NAT inside the routers, but right now i only want to change the source of the package, marsquerade them, one to one, if i have 10 pc inside my lan i can have 10ip ouside but i must use thouse 10outside ip
<iwface> haznut: the system boots to the login screen, my username is there, hit the passwd and then comes back to the login screen
<waperboy> sigh - my ISP-provided router can only do port-forwarding if firewall is turned off - and then its web-interface is exposed to the world... :/
<haz3lnut> iwface: you don;t get a grub menu with option to select recover or do a memtest?
<vlt> sda1986: I don’t understand your setup. Maybe if you described it step by step I could help.
<iwface> haz31nut: yes but the issue is not at the grub menu
<haz3lnut> iwface: I know. I'm telling yo how to create a new user, which will crate a new home folder.
<iwface> haz31nut: by booting the recovery console? will it ask me to create a new user?
<waperboy> no, but it will enable you to do so
<iwface> haz31nut: never used the recovery console, so dont know what it does
<haz3lnut> iwface: no, it will ask for root password. then drop you to shell prompt where you will type "useradd iwface"  without quotes or whatever username you want.
<iwface> haz31nut: that seems a proper workaround!
<waperboy> recovery mode will boot into single-user mode (root), where you can add the user
<haz3lnut> iwface: good luck
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: there is no root pass, so you drop straight to the prompt
<MrHanjrah> waperboy: single user mode is always the root user
<iwface> ok ok, will give it a go, thanks for the support!
<erpo> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu 11.10 machine and now I have the kubuntu boot splash screen. How do I get the standard boot splash screen back?
<waperboy> MrHanjrah, as I was explaining :)
<haz3lnut> ActionParsnip: not on my machine, there is a root password, because I set one. :-)
<MrHanjrah> oh, hehe
<nancy--> for apache2  i just saw the sites-available and enabled files.  but i cant understand how to point /var/www/mysite/    to    www.mysite.com
<sda1986> vlt, I sent you a private message
<waperboy> I think his problem is that the user exists, but thet home dir doesn't
<Shinobi_> Anyone have a good way to organize media? If I organize by type (ebook, video, etc) it's nice for applications like rhythmbox, but sucks when I want to find all my material on a specific topic. If I arrange by topic, it's a pain to add to apps like rhythmbox. Is there a way to do both? I was looking at using hardlinks, but unison doesn't support them..
<iwface> Just to advice people with similar issues: after installing precise today, network-manager was not working, had to boot live-session, chroot the partition where had installed ubuntu and run apt update & upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> Erpo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u
<iwface> It works, i refreshed the software sources from the live-cd!! awesome, isnt it
<MrHanjrah> waperboy: hmm, maybe point *him* to the useradd command, and the -m flag
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: ok but the DEFAULT install doesnt have one. Nor is it needed
<dysoco|laptop> Is it normal that some apps take too long to start in Ubuntu 11.10 ? (Software Center - About 7 seconds)
<shadfc> hey guys, i'm in 11.10 and i have near constant HDD activity even when I'm not using the machine.  Using iotop, it shows rsyslogd and jdb2 are the culprits, but i'm not sure how to fix it
<waperboy> MrHanjrah :)
<haz3lnut> ActionParsnip: thanks for the correction.
<MrHanjrah> that would create the new home directory if it doesnt already exist,
<waperboy> anyway, I always confuse useradd with adduser
<ActionParsnip> dysoco|laptop: i find software centre painfully slow and is why i don't use it
<erpo> ActionParsnip: Beautiful. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Erpo: np dude
<dysoco|laptop> ActionParsnip: I always use Aptitude, but I often use Software Center to search Applications
<ActionParsnip> dysoco|laptop: aptitude can search or you can use apt-cache :-€
<dysoco|laptop> I know, but I like to read the reviews and so, it's a plus I don't have in my Slackware box :P
<dysoco|laptop> going to restart Xs, brb
<waperboy> I just love every minute of Linux-usage - uptime for my desktop is now 25 days, with suspend every night, 4 virtual desktops, 350 processes, tv card, ir control, virtual machines running - can't get enough :)
<seby288> ola
<seby288> ola
<parapan> hello fellows > what extract script in the path means ??? what is the path in ubuntu 10.04 ???
<MrHanjrah> waperboy: damnn, you have i7? or i5 at the least
<waperboy> i7
<waperboy> 24 gigs
<MrHanjrah> aha! tell dual core to do that.
<dysoco|laptop> Anyone has Utilities Lens ?
<waperboy> lots of love :)
<MrHanjrah> lol it'll die
<waperboy> had a problem with spurious system-freezes, but figured out that it was Transmission that cause them
<stillParsnip> waperboy: tried the transmission team ppa?
<waperboy> stillParsnip, what, for nightly builds?
<stillParsnip> waperboy: install preload too :-)
<waperboy> stillParsnip, they fixed it?
<zykotic10> parapan: your path is whats is searched for programs to run from the terminal. to see your path type "echo $PATH".
<stillParsnip> Waperboy: later build may help but I imagine you just installed an alternative
<waperboy> stillParsnip, no, I just close it after it's done...
<parapan> zykotic10: but there are several paths ....usr/local/bin ...usr/local.sbin ...
<parapan> zykotic10: what is the default one ???
<stillParsnip> waperboy: i hope you configured /etcsysctl.conf to take advantage of your RAM...
<zykotic10> parapan: those are each directories in your path ;)
<waperboy> stillParsnip, previously I used to leave it open, to seed, then I had the freezes
<zykotic10> parapan: they're all kinda default?  not sure what you mean (you should have multiple programs with the same name generally)
<zykotic10> shouldn't
<delac> what is the function to get page number in calc?
<Ca11um> Can I use remote desktop with Wine?
<waperboy> stillParsnip, I'm afraid I'm not familiar with those configs
<parapan> zyk: I must install exiftool somewhere in the path .....
<zykotic10> !tab > parapan
<ubottu> parapan, please see my private message
<orionsonofneptun> why is it when i click on time it wont open window to change time??? ubuntu 11.10
<stillParsnip> waperboy: look into it. At least vm.swappiness if you made a swap partition
<zykotic10> parapan: for just your user or multiple users?
<parapan> zykotic10: only one user ..
<m4rcel> hi, my keyboar has a broken key, I nee to know  how to swap its function with the key with a logo of winows
<tomodo> lol
<waperboy> stillParsnip, yea, reduced swappiness, but don't know much else about sysctl
<zykotic10> parapan: easiest option might be to create a ~/bin in that users home directory, copy the executable there then relog in as that user and it should be in their path
<vivekm> In ubuntu 11.04, I am unable to find libgthread-2.0 ... One of the programs I am compiling need this library.......
<tomodo> m4rcel: xmodmap -e 'keysym comma = d'  changes comma to d
<parapan> zykotic10: Unpack the zipped tar file and store in a folder somewhere, preferably a folder in your path.  You can run the wrapper script (avchd2srt) from anywhere, as long as the core (avchd2srt-core) and the awk scrript (avchd2srt.awk) are in the same directory as the wrapper script.
<m4rcel> I on't want to change comma, i want to change the winows logo key
<zykotic10> parapan: sorry dude, that's too specific for me to help with ;)  i don't want to go though the entire 3rd party install of some library/program - best of luck though!
<waperboy> stillParsnip, seems sysctl is a whole world of its own
<soreau> m4rcel: use xmodmap
<dlentz> vivekm, do you have libglib2.0-dev installed?
<ActionParsnip> Waperboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/888250/
<vivekm> dlentz, yes
<waperboy> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll look into what those are before I do anything :)
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: add them to /etc/sysctl.conf   and reboot :-)
<CrAsHBuRn> ciao a tutti
<CFHowlett> !it|CrAsHBuRn
<ubottu> CrAsHBuRn: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<crazyandi86> vivekm: you should find the lib under /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so
<waperboy> ActionParsnip, will it impair my 100mb net connection?
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: should make it a little faster
<m4rcel> tomodo: how could i found this key i want's name? the winows logo key
<ActionParsnip> m4rcel: superL
<dlentz> crazyandi86, building a program requires a -dev package (header file)
<waperboy> alas, it's months between reboots, got so many apps running that  I don't want to set it all up again unless absolutely necessary
<ActionParsnip> m4rcel: if you run:  xev   and press it, you'll see
<m4rcel> actionparsnip what is that?
<Mylesmadness> Does anyone know if the Radeon HD 6850 is supported?
<encrypt0> waperboy: back with a new user name :)
<m4rcel> oki thanks
<waperboy> encrypt0, great!
<tonussi> my xchat dont work.
<tonussi> someone had some problem with xchat?
<encrypt0> waperboy: but now cant sudo! this is what terminal says about me now:
<encrypt0> encrypt0 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<dlentz> tonussi, what is the issue?
<dlentz> Mylesmadness, yes, it's supported with Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: sudo sysctl -p   will apply it now :-)
<Mylesmadness> dlentz: yay. thanks
<crazyandi86> dlentz: thanks for the correction :) ( wanted to paste the header file )
<waperboy> ActionParsnip, :)
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: Linux == few reboots
<waperboy> ActionParsnip, exposing my system to your evil shenanigans ;)
<encrypt0> so how to become a sudoer again, feel like im depracated or sth
<tonussi> dlentz thanks for your attention. but i think my xchat come back.. its working fine again.
<ActionParsnip> waperboy: you can easily reverse it
<waperboy> I like the word shenanigans ;)
<ActionParsnip> encrypt0: add your user to the admin group
<waperboy> encrypt0, again, you will have to do that from the recovery mode
<encrypt0> ActionParsnip: with useradd command,
<ActionParsnip> encrypt0: i use:  usermod -a -G admin name
<encrypt0> waperboy: no need to boot from recovery mode, just ctrl+alt+f1 at the login screen does it
<tonussi> Now i have another problem with xchat... i dont know why but my channel list is gone.
<waperboy> ah, well to add yourself to sudoers, this should do it: echo 'username ALL=(ALL) ALL' >> /etc/sudoers
<tonussi> There is an option to active the sidebar.. ¬¬ i didnt see it.
<waperboy> as root
<waperboy> username = your username
<zephir> hey guys
<hydrox24> zephir: Hi!
<zephir> i have debian 5 installed on my vserver and would like to install php5.3 on it. when i run apt-get install php5 all i get is php 5.2.6
<zephir> any idea how to fix this?
<dlentz> zephir, see #debian
<CFHowlett> zephir   please ask in #debian
<zephir> :) okay
<zephir> sorry
<nancy--> what to put in ns record and what to put in nameservers for a domain ?
<penno82> ciao
<CFHowlett> !it|penno82
<jussi> how do I figure out which gpg key is on this machine?
<ubottu> penno82: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> How is dns different for a domain than a workgroup?
<trism> jussi: gpg --list-keys; ?
<jussi> trism: ahh, isnt one. thanks. so how do I create one?
<ActionParsnip> Nancy: why would dns be different?
<trism> jussi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Using_GnuPG_to_generate_a_key
<jussi> trism: thanks
<Burnmoh> dns just translate ur IP to names
<vlt> Hello. Everytime I log in my audio volume is set to 100%. How to avoid this? My alsa setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/888204/
<jussi> trism: thanks a lot, I appreciate the help and Im typing for some bytes :)
<ActionParsnip> Vlt: could add a command in your startup items to set it lower. You can use the amixer command
<crazyandi86> vlt: which desktop are you using?
<trism> jussi: hehe yeah takes forever
<vlt> crazyandi86: Ubuntu default.
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Can you give an example, please?
<vlt> crazyandi86: I think it’s Gnome. How to figure out?
<shadfc> hey, i'm getting TONS of these in kern.log -- "powernow-k8: transition frequency failed".   I've got a AMD Phenom II X6 1055T.  Any way to fix this?
<Krenair> Will wine 1.5 be packaged on Ubuntu 11.04 (natty)?
<schnuffle> shadfc: have you powernowd installed?
<shadfc> schnuffle: yes
<crazyandi86> vlt: try setting the volume, and then executing gnome-session-save
<schnuffle> shadfc: other people solved the problem with a BIOS update
<piotrt> hello
<shadfc> hrm, ok
<CFHowlett> piotrt   greetings
<piotrt> is there a way to control gdm remotely? i would like to access my computer (i.e. log in) without using the keyboard, but for example using public key (like ssh
<shadfc> schnuffle: i'll go check to see if there's an update available.  my board is a bit old
<piotrt> the key could be stored on any bluetooth or usb device
<vlt> crazyandi86: Thanks, I’ll try that.
<schnuffle> shadfc: good luck
<vlt> crazyandi86: No such command.
<vlt> piotrt: There must be a native X server way to do this … but x11vnc works.
<crazyandi86> vlt: which ubuntu version?
<vlt> crazyandi86: I think the current 11.10. How to find out?
<CFHowlett> vlt   lsb_release -a
<TorbenBeta> use sysinfo
<CFHowlett> or that :)
<vlt> CFHowlett: Thanks.
<vlt> crazyandi86: Yes, 11.10
<piotrt> vlt: i'm looking to do it locally
<piotrt> i just want to be able to log in without leaving the couch :)
<vlt> piotrt: Then I haven’t understood what you actually want to do.
<piotrt> vlt: i want to be able to start gnome session (when i'm using gdm for login) without touching the keyboard
<schnuffle> piotrt: To connect remotley you have to activate XDMCP in lightdm. But I don't know if it supports key auth
<piotrt> schnuffle: but i want to start the session locally
<m4rcel> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip on Super_L
<skinnux99> when i do a netboot install of ubuntu server, do i need to control the dhcp server?
<vlt> piotrt, schnuffle: Without touching keyboard?
<schnuffle> piotrt: Autologin is an option?
<skinnux99> im plugging into a belkin router
<skinnux99> and can only control another ubuntu desktop laptop
 * CFHowlett Wants to login via telepathy...
<parapan> hello > can someone point me out to unzipping a file somewhere in the path ??
<vivekm> .. /usr/lib/libxml2.so: undefined reference to `gzdirect@ZLIB_1.2.2.3' ......... anybody? I got zlib 1.2.3.4
<piotrt> vlt: exactly to be able to run X apps via e.g. ssh or other remote access methods, but on _my_ home computer, not the remote terminal
<vlt> crazyandi86: Has the command changed in 11.10?
<piotrt> schnuffle: not really, it's the laptop that i sometimes carry around
<schnuffle> unzip -d /path file.zip
<vlt> piotrt: touching keyboard?
<vlt> piotrt: Without touching keyboard?
<schnuffle> parapan: unzip -d /path zipfile.zip
<piotrt> vlt: yes, not touching the keyboard which is attached to it
<vlt> o_O
<piotrt> using some other means of authentication than plain password
<piotrt> e.g. remote device (bluetooth phone, ssh session, usb device, etc.)
<vlt> piotrt: What about a crypted hard drive with key on usb and then auto-login?
<mkultra_> i really messed my pc up last night, and fixed it this morning to 12.04 ;-)
<Precognist> hello all
<Precognist> i have an issue that i cant figure out
<mkultra_> oh yeah?
<vlt> piotrt: I don’t understand how “locally” and “remote device” go together.
<CFHowlett> Precognist   ask away
<piotrt> vlt: nice idea
<Precognist> im having trouble getting the package pamusb on my ubuntu server machine. i type sudo apt-get libpam-usb pamusb-tools and it says package could not be found
<encrypt0> waperboy: have home dir and sudoing properly now, thanks!
<schnuffle> piotrt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17571
<meerkats> i have data in a flash drive, can I create a partition with a different filesystem without deleting the data?
<piotrt> vlt: not locally = to not log in using other X server for display than the one started already on this machine, while accessing the pc remotely
<Guest2799> #/join ubuntu-cz
<Precognist> .back.
<vlt> piotrt: You mean the other machine must not use an X server thus x11vnc is no option, right?
<piotrt> schnuffle: i'll look into it, thanks
<piotrt> vlt: exactly
<schnuffle> meerkats: if there's unused space yes, if not I don't think so. But you can convert from ext3 to ext4 without a loss. so to really answer the queston you need to be more precise
<Guest2799> #/joinubuntu-cz
<CFHowlett> Guest2799   /join #ubuntu-cz
<Precognist> sudo apt-get libpam-usb pamusb-tools
<Precognist>  package could not be found
<Precognist> im having trouble getting the package pamusb on my ubuntu server machine. i type sudo apt-get libpam-usb pamusb-tools and it says package could not be found
<crazyandi86> vlt: give amixer a try, put "amixer -q set Master 3% unmute" into /etc/rc.local ( before exit 0)
<Precognist> sorry, paste""
<guntbert> Precognist: apt-get install ....
<schnuffle> Precognist: have you searched? like apt-cache search pam | grep usb
<Precognist> same
<CFHowlett> Precognist   that package appears in the "universe" repository
<parapan> schnuffle:
<meerkats> schnuffle, I have a 8 GB flash drive (memory stick), of those, 4.5 GB are used (stored data). The unit is all EXT4. I want to create, alongside this EXT4 data, a FAT32 one, with no more than 2 GBs of space
<meerkats> without, of course, deletting the data
<vlt> crazyandi86: The amixer command doesn’t even work when still logged in. The slider in the panel audio settings icon doesn’t move.
<parapan> schnuffle: it's not just regular path ...it's THE PATH ...
<schnuffle> meerkats: okay you can shrink the ext4 partition and add a fat32. Should be possible with gparted for example. Normally it can be done without data loss but it's always better to have a backup available
<crazyandi86> vlt: what does it give in the console?
<parapan> schnuffle: using echo $PATH I saw /usr/local/bin being in the path ......unzipped the file there, but when trying to execute error: command not found
<Precognist> member:identifier:cfhowlett i tried the apt-cache search pam | grep usb
<schnuffle> parapan: ?
<meerkats> schnuffle, is high the percentage of data loss if I go ahed without a backup?
<Precognist> it did nothing
<meerkats> ahead*
<Precognist> -v ?
<vlt> crazyandi86: No error. When opening alsamixer I can see the Master slider move. But when I move the slider for the (audible) audio volume in the panel no slider in alsamixer moves.
<CFHowlett> Precognist   apt-cache policy shows it in universe on my 10.04 lappy
<parapan> schnuffle:
<parapan> schnuffle: do you understand my issue ?
<CFHowlett> Precognist   *pamusb-tools*
<Fyodorovna> meerkats, are you intending the fat to be read by a windows OS?
<trism> Precognist: you should add what ubuntu version you are on, I don't see it in oneiric
<Precognist> im sorry, just upgraded to 11.04
<meerkats> Fyodorovna, by linux and windows
<dlentz> vlt, the panel uses pulseaudio to set volume, so amixer won't affect the slider
<Precognist> i see the other pamusb-* stuff. but no the two packages i need
<Fyodorovna> meerkats, for windows to see it the fat has to be the first partition I believe.
<crazyandi86> vlt: perhaps you use pulseaudio, try: "amixer -D hw:0 -q set Master 3% unmute"
<vlt> dlentz: How to set that volume that it’s NOT at 100% when I log in?
<trism> Precognist: and you have universe enabled?
<dlentz> I would try putting appropriate amixer command  in /etc/rc.local
<vlt> crazyandi86: That command moves the same Master slider in alsamixer.
<velko> meerkats, i second Fyodorovna but also without being sure
<Precognist> i have no idea.
<Precognist> ill say no?
<Precognist> sorry, new to command line only
<trism> Precognist: check /etc/apt/sources.list for universe
<Precognist> ok
<vlt> dlentz: What would such a command look like?
<meerkats> what, shouldnt both partitions be on the same level?
<dlentz> vlt, idk off the top of my head
<Fyodorovna> meerkats, pretty sure with a usb, pull off what is on there and reformat it correctly and the partition numbers will be correct.
<dlentz> did yo see crazyandi86's earlier suggestion
<vlt> Does anyone know how to adjust the volume slider in the (upper right) panel from script/commandline?
<velko> meerkats, i guess you have better chance if you put the vfat partition first and the ext partition after that
<Fyodorovna> meerkats, windows wont read the fat throght the ext4 on a external.
<vlt> dlentz: Yes, but that doesn’t move the volume slider in the panel.
<crazyandi86> vlt: it DOES move the slider with "amixer -q set Master 3% unmute" for me
<Fyodorovna> *through It wont be mounted as read write or at all. meerkats
<vlt> crazyandi86: Not here.
<CFHowlett> Precognist   cat /etc/apt/sources.list to read your list.  "universe" will NOT have ## in front if it is enabled.
<meerkats> f*ckinf windows...
<crazyandi86> vlt: just wanted to point that out :)
<vlt> crazyandi86: It does move the master slider in alsamixer. But that doesn’t affect the audible audio volume.
<dlentz> vlt, install pulseaudio-utils and read the pactl man page
<vlt> dlentz: It’s installed (by default).
<Barridus> is there a better RDP client than remmina?  the sound cuts out from a remote computer in the next room
<dlentz> maybe like: pactl set-sink-volume 0 10%  (assuming sink with index 0 is your card)
<waperboy> when I first installed Linux, in... 1993-94? ...it was Slackware, and the installation process included answering yes or no to every single package
<nfs1mw> in ubuntu 11.10 , how to edit grub to boot windows by default. Anyone please...
<vlt> dlentz: YES!
<vlt> dlentz, crazyandi86: `pactl info`: Default Sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_06.0.iec958-stereo
<vlt> dlentz: Thank you!
<Precognist> ok, checked, and universe appears to be open
<trism> Precognist: did you just install? have you sudo apt-get update; yet?
<nfs1mw> pls anyone answer me....
<Precognist> yes
<trism> Precognist: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<CFHowlett> nfs1mw  greetings
<Fyodorovna> nfs1mw, http://www.joewein.net/blog/2009/11/28/fix-windows-as-default-boot-on-ubuntu-9-10-with-grub2-loader/
<Precognist> umm... how do i do that from command line?
<vlt> crazyandi86, dlentz: /etc/rc.local diesn’t seem to be an appropriate place because pulse runs as the user after logging in. Any idea where to put that command?
<Fyodorovna> nfs1mw, the OS your using is fine same basic grub 2 and tweak.
<trism> Precognist: you can install pastebinit, and then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Fyodorovna> !tab > Precognist
<ubottu> Precognist, please see my private message
<nfs1mw> <Fyodorovna>  thanks a lot.
<Fyodorovna> nfs1mw, no problem, that is the best way.
<vlt> Where can I put a command that has to be run immediately after logging in?
<Fyodorovna> nfs1mw, don't forget to run sudo update-grub after the tweak.
<Precognist> @ Fyodorovna @ubottu thanks
<nfs1mw> ok ok
<vlt> Or to be precise: Immediately after pulse is running.
<john38> im dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu linux my computer gets past post but freezes at splash screen i've tried unplugging and plugging hardrive power cable and that usually fixes but freeze again every now and then could that be a power supply issue or hardrive?
<MrSpock> john38 now you can take some help !
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | john38
<ubottu> john38: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kitty_> hey people can someone help me, how to install flash player on this :/ ?
<Fyodorovna> john38, could it be a graphic driver is needed?
<vlt> Hello. Where can I put a command that has to be run immediately after logging in and pulse has started for every user (including guest)?
<Burnmoh> kitty where ?
<Fyodorovna> Kitty_, generaly the restricted-extras are installed for flash and codecs...etc.
<unda7V7erse> hey people
<unda7V7erse> I've problem with some wifi issue
<StevenX> Hi everyone. I am using VMPlayer to run Ubuntu as a guest machine. I am having trouble connecting to the internet. I have the network adapter set to "bridged" and it was working fine a few minutes ago.
<StevenX> Now it won't work.
<Onkeltem> hi all
<unda7V7erse> how can I know which module related to the wifi I've install on my system ?
<CFHowlett>   Onkeltem greetings
<Onkeltem> I have 4Gb, but Ubuntu sees only 2
<Burnmoh> stevenx change it to NAT
<vlt> Onkeltem: RAM?
<Onkeltem> vlt: positive
<Kitty_> when i want to watch smtn on youtube , it requires flash player , i tried everything installed gnash, flashplugin - nonfree but nothing
<Precognist> paste.ubuntu.com/88336
<Precognist> paste.ubuntu.com/888336
<Precognist> sorry
<vlt> Onkeltem: 32bit kernel?
<Onkeltem> vlt: Linux alpha 3.0.0-16-server #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 13:08:12 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<velko> Kitty_, with which browser? firefox?
<Precognist> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/888336
<KM0201> is it that difficult to make a clickable link?
<vlt> Onkeltem: Then I’m out of ideas.
<mongy> Kitty_: flashplugin-installer , although if you are 64bit like me then it's better to add the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<CFHowlett> Precognist   add http:// next time
<Burnmoh> kitty  64bit or 32bit OS
<Kitty_> no epiphany web browser
<StevenX> Burnmoh, that completely solved the problem, but how come it was working under "bridged" before. Granted, it was on a different wireless network. I just don't understand what just happened. Thanks for your help.
<velko> Kitty_, epiphany uses gnash i think. but gnash does not work very well on my system. just go with firefox
<KM0201> Kitty_: just curious, why epiphany?  have you considered chromium( i understand not wanting the FF bloat)
<vlt> unda7V7erse: Try `lspci -v`.
<velko> KM0201, epiphany is a way faster than firefox
<orionsonofneptun> hey all where to go for ubuntu server support channel
<Precognist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888336
<KM0201> velko: i didn't deny that... if you read what i wrote
<Snerf> how do you remove the sidepanel thing in ubuntu ?
<Precognist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888336/
<vlt> Where can I put a command that has to be run immediately after logging in and pulse has started for every user (including guest)?
<velko> KM0201, chromium submits a lot of stuff to google. not for the privacy concerned
<Burnmoh> "apt-get install flashplugin-i386installer"
<Kitty_> yes its way faster than firefox but , i had problems with firefox too and i needed to install this on :)
<Precognist> how to get it to include the numbers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/888336
<Precognist> ahh !!
<Fyodorovna> Precognist, post this http://paste.ubuntu.com/888336/
<KM0201> Kitty_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<guntbert> orionsonofneptun: #ubuntu-server
<orionsonofneptun> guntbert thank you
<KM0201> Kitty_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kitty_> Ubuntu 7.04
<trism> Precognist: you are on 11.10 not 11.04, the libpam-usb source package isn't available in oneiric, I don't know why, sorry
<CFHowlett> !eol|kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<trism> Precognist: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-usb
<KM0201> Kitty_: jesus, thats your problem
<trism> Precognist: it is available in precise though, which will be out in april
<CFHowlett> Kitty_   you're ubuntu is way past end of life, i.e. no further support offered.
<Kitty_> so what should i do now ? :/
<Burnmoh> kitty update your firefox
<KM0201> Burnmoh: updating firefox on 7.04, is totaly pointless,
<Kitty_> i dont use firefox
<Burnmoh> kitty oh i see
<KM0201> she needs to upgrade her OS (actualy, clean installing a current version of Ubuntu, would be far quicker)
<CFHowlett> Kitty_   upgrade ubuntu - I'd suggest you update to Long Term Support 10.04 ...
<Precognist> trism:  so, what dist should i use to get pamusb working?
<Kitty_> haha and how should i do that
<Burnmoh> kitty get a 12.04 LTS  , cause 10.04 gonna end this year
<CFHowlett> Precognist   might want to try downloading the .deb files and dpkg -i filename.deb
<KM0201> Kitty_: fastest way.... backup and clean install... because otherwise, you're gonna have to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10, then 7.10 to 8.04, then you can go 8.04 to 10.04.   this will take FOREVER.. just clean install 10.04
<CFHowlett> Burnmoh   wrong.  It's supported for another year
<Burnmoh> CFhowlett just one more year its ok
<CFHowlett> Kitty_   10.04 will be supported until next year.
<Kitty_> i dont know how to upgrade and those stuffs :(
<Burnmoh> kitty are you girl hehe !
<CFHowlett> Kitty_  time to learn or learn to live with a seriously outdated system for which you will get no support ...
<KM0201> Kitty_: then don't upgrade, clean install.
<Kitty_> yeah im a girl lol :D
<CFHowlett> Kitty_   clean install is the best option...
<Burnmoh> kitty :D
<KM0201> Kitty_: curious.. what are the specs on that machine>
<Burnmoh> kitty just for now update ur firefox :P
<Kitty_> specs ?
<Kitty_> haha
<KM0201> Kitty_: amount of ram, CPU, etc..?
<Kitty_> but i dont use firefox
<Precognist> trism: if i reinstall 10.10, will i be able to use pamusb? where can i find this information?
<Kitty_> oh wait letme see
<KM0201> a machine that old (that presumably had 7.04 installed when it was current) you might need to ditch Ubuntu, and possibly look at xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Burnmoh> kitty  ok :(
<CFHowlett> Precognist   exactly what km0201 suggests - x/l/ubuntu
 * KM0201 <3's lxde
<vlt> Where can I put a command that has to be run immediately after logging in and pulse has started for every user (including guest)?
<CFHowlett> Precognist   you could download the .deb and inject via the command line - no downgrade required.
<Precognist> that sounds easier. but i dont know how to do it.
<Kitty_> 492, 6 memory MB haha and that CPU is moving
<Precognist> damn i hate windows!
<CFHowlett> Precognist   what version of ubuntu?  11.10
<Precognist> yes
<KM0201> Kitty_: that machine is to outdated for ubuntu 10.04... hell, it's to outdated for Lubuntu.
<Burnmoh> kitty  i think firefox pre installed in ubuntu
<CFHowlett> Precognist   on intel not amd cpu??
<KM0201> you need to look at either Puppy or DSL.
<Kitty_> oh god ...
<Precognist> yes
<Kitty_> :(
<KM0201> Burnmoh: do you type just to see what you say?... firefox is not the issue
<Precognist> (brb) still paying attention
<Burnmoh> KM0201 just for now iam try to fix it :P
<CFHowlett> Precognist   download the .deb from  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/pamusb-tools/download  then open an terminal sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Burnmoh> later she can install any version
<KM0201> Burnmoh: well, you should review what she's said.
<Burnmoh> oh
<KM0201> Kitty_: if that really only has 6mb of ram (frankly, i highly doubt that)... i'm surprised you're even running 7.04
<KM0201> CFHowlett: have we been trolled?
<KM0201> lol
<CFHowlett> KM0201   gee you think?
<KM0201> CFHowlett: she was good, she started out like she had a real problem, but i wondered why the hell it took her 5min to tell me she had 7.04
<KM0201> probably had to google to find an EOL release..lol
<CFHowlett> *gotcha*
<Kitty_> i didnt know haha just googled how to check my version and told you guys
<CFHowlett> KM0201   points for creativity though.  Not the USUAL racist rants/ubuntu slams/politco-religo propaganda
<Kitty_> :(
<KM0201> CFHowlett: for sure.
<Kitty_> it sucks i can even watch a stupid video
<Burnmoh> kitty my advise to you is get a mac , its for girls hehe
<Kitty_> cant
<Kitty_> *
<KM0201> Kitty_: frankly, a machine that old is good for nothing.. if you pay the shipping, i'll take it to the range and put it out of its misery
<CFHowlett> KM0201   bwahaaha!  Wear your cowboy hat and video tape the event
<KM0201> CFHowlett: lmao... (that was a hilarious video)
<CFHowlett> *ahem* ok back on topic now  :)
<KM0201> lol
<Kitty_> :/
<CFHowlett> Precognist   you back yet?
<Kitty_> yea that comforts
<Kitty_> hah
<trism> Precognist: I figured out why it isn't in oneiric: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=612793 but the new version was just added back http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=657742
<ubottu> Debian bug 612793 in ftp.debian.org "RM: libpam-usb, outdated, dead upstream" [Important,Open]
<ubottu> Debian bug 657742 in wnpp "ITP: libpam-usb -- PAM module for authentication with removable USB block devices" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<trism> Precognist: if it were me I'd wait till april and upgrade to precise to get the new version, since there seem to be some bugs in the really old version, such as bug 558451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558451 in libpam-usb (Ubuntu) "gdm-session-worker crashed with SIGSEGV in filter_func()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558451
<fourq> Could I use sed to create a file that contains the names of the all files found in a grep search?
<Burnmoh> kitty are you from south carolina :D
<trism> Precognist: plus it uses hal, so may not even work in oneiric
<trism> Precognist: the old version that is, the new version is ported to udisks
<Kitty_> south carolina ? haha burnmoh u playin some kind of quiz :P ?
<Kitty_> no actually im faar away
<Burnmoh> kitty oops my ip locater fails again
<Kitty_> hahahah where u from ?
<guntbert> !ot | Kitty_
<ubottu> Kitty_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<username01> thanks
<username01> ciao
<username01> add
<Burnmoh> kitty india
<duped> Hi all
<CFHowlett> duped   greetings
<Kitty_> :)
<Burnmoh> kitty get a ubuntu 11.10 new version :D
<Kitty_> how should i do that
<Kitty_> :(
<Kitty_> i thought i dont have enough space too
<Burnmoh> kitty oh how much you have ?
<CFHowlett> Kitty_   you don't.  burnmoh didn't read the thread.
<Kitty_> haha i see
<Burnmoh> kitty http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Kitty_> i dont have space
<Kitty_> oh god
<duped> Kitty_, thumb drive perhaps?
<KM0201> Burnmoh: did you actually read anything she typed (again, she's trolling, but thats beside the point).. her PC will not run any version of ubuntu.. hell, it probably won't run any version of Linux.. that pC needs put out to pasture.
<cincinnatus> I would like to install Ubuntu Server on a virtual machine - for testing purposes. Does it work better with VirtualBox or with the native Microsoft VM that comes with Windows 7 Professional?
<KM0201> cincinnatus: i learned ubuntu server by using vbox.. it worked fine
<Burnmoh> KM0201 oh
<duped> cincinnatus, I don't believe it makes a difference
<Kitty_> trolling ? no
<Chipzzz> Kitty_: i just got here & can't read your previous posts... can you give a brief background please?
<velko_> Kitty_, if you are unsure how to reinstall your os, try to get in touch with a local linux user group near you. they will help you
<guntbert> Kitty_: please take it easy on the <enter> key, you are filling up the channel
<Kitty_> filling up the channel -.- haha sorry for that i was just asking for help whatever :D
<KM0201> Chipzzz: she's using 7.04.. on a 486 w/ 6mb of ram (supposedly)....
<Chipzzz> KM0201: oh... ok, thanks :-)
<KM0201> Chipzzz: but, she's trolling, so.. :)
<Chipzzz> ;-)
<Kitty_> -.- no
<velko_> KM0201, it is possible that she's not a technical person
<Enkari> yoooo
<lisakelly> hello ubunters :)
<Enkari> Anyone fancy helping me sort out a problem I'm having with gnome?
<KM0201> velko_: no... again, review the conversation.,. don't miss the forest because you're blinded by the trees
<duped> KM0201, you have to be insane to either run 11.10 on a dinosaur with 6 mb of RAM.
<lisakelly> how much disk space is needed to install Ubuntu?  Smallest amount?
<KM0201> duped: it just wouldn't work, period.
<Enkari> I think like 1.2gb
<Enkari> downloaded iso file is like 700mb
<Burnmoh> lisakelly 6gb
<Burnmoh> i guess
<Fyodorovna> lisakelly, about 5 gigs
<duped> KM0201, I don't even think the server supports that little RAM.
<lisakelly> is 12GB partition OK?
<KM0201> duped: thats my point...
<Fyodorovna> lisakelly, yeah.
<duped> KM0201, obvious troll is obvious
<Enkari> I'd say that's okay lisakelly
<velko_> KM0201, duped i guess she just cannot tell
<lisakelly> do I need to create 2 partitions to install Ubuntu?  one for Ubuntu and one for swap file?
<KM0201> duped: exactly.
<Enkari> Ubuntu will sort swap and shit for you
<Burnmoh> once i used 6gb it was fine but after updating and installing softwares , just 100mb remained for me
<Enkari> Just do a partition for Ubuntu
<duped> lisakelly, you don't need a SWAP partition, but it's recommended
<KM0201> lisakelly: a minimum, yes
<Kitty_> hahah 6 gb :D yeah right i dont even own a one
<Fyodorovna> lisakelly, generally yes put them in a extended as a logical for OS and the other a swap
<KM0201> it's a good idea to have a swap,
<Enkari> Anyone able to help me with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11773388#post11773388
<Burnmoh> kitty lol
<lisakelly> why is is recommended to get a swap partition and how big does the swap partition need to be?
<Kitty_> i know :(
<KM0201> lisakelly: rule of thumb,... 1.5-2x your physical ram
<Enkari> I think it depends on how much RAM you have?
<KM0201> for swap
<lisakelly> I have 4GB ram
<Burnmoh> lisakelly no need for swap if you have enough memory :P
<atomicfusion1> on a 11.10 liveusb, cryptsetup fails with any cipher with "device-mapper: readio ioctl failed: Invalid argument". i have loaded every driver in kernel/crypto. anyone know whats up?
<lisakelly> how big should my swap partition be?
<KM0201> lisakelly: then you'd likely want a 6gig swap.
<Fyodorovna> lisakelly, swap is for memory overflow and if you want to hibernate, should be equal to the ram.
<KM0201> Burnmoh: thats not accurate. there's a logical reason to have a swap, even w/ a lot of ram
<duped> lisakelly, Normally a SWAP partition is twice the size of your RAM
<KM0201> again, 1.5-2x your physical ram.. is a good rule of thumb for your swap size
<lisakelly> so what happens if I install ubuntu without a swap partition?  Can ubuntu freeze up and not work?
<velko_> lisakelly, if this is a laptop you need swap for suspending. else you don't need it
<Fyodorovna> duped, not true equal to is fine.
<duped> Fyodorovna, I said normally. Not always. Of course there are exceptions.
<Burnmoh> KM0201 may be for suspends mode
<Fyodorovna> lisakelly, without a swap you have no hibernate, no other affect really with that much ram.
<KM0201> lisakelly: it really depends
<KM0201> Burnmoh: lol, no.
<duped> Bye, all
<lisakelly> so as long as I never hibernate ubuntu I dont need a swap partition?
<KM0201> lol
<Burnmoh> lisakelly ya
<lisakelly> what happens if you try to hibernate and dont have a swap partition?
<Kitty_> im hopeless haha
<KM0201> the advice given here absolutely kills me sometimes,..
<xangua> lisakelly: the installer will take care for the swap partition
<KM0201> lisakelly: i would pay attention to the advice your getting.
<Fyodorovna> lisakelly, it wont, you need the swap for hibernate.
<Burnmoh> lisakelly hibernate uses HDD space
<lisakelly> I have Windows 7 on C:, will ubuntu installer touch that?
<KM0201> keep in mind, Burnmoh told Kitty_ 5x to install 11.10 on a 486
<Shojo> Kitty_:  prv
<Burnmoh> KM0201  haha
<xangua> !dualboot | lisakelly
<ubottu> lisakelly: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Fyodorovna> !tab | lisakelly
<ubottu> lisakelly: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Chipzzz> Enkari: you could run htop, look for the applet & kill it (to be sure you have the right process)... then uninstall it
<Kitty_> hahahaha make the impossible happens :)
<`Korvin> Hey, I have to whipe my computer completely, how can I get a snapshot of all packages I hve installed?
<Enkari> how do I run htop?
<Enkari> I'm still a Linux newb :P
<guntbert> !clone | `Korvin
<ubottu> `Korvin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<myron_echos> can you open a terminal
<Fyodorovna> Enkari, install it and in the terminal htop
<pooltable_> help installed wine 1.5.0 ?
<Chipzzz> Enkari: "sudo apt-get install htop" to install it and "htop" to run it
<guntbert> pooltable: ask in #winehq please
<`Korvin> thanks guntbert
<Enkari> I'll do it now, cheers
<Enkari> ah, does it matter that I'm on gnome right now?
<velko_> `Korvin, if a list of all packages will suffice you can "sudo dpkg --get-selections". you can then mark exactly these packages for install with "sudo dpkg --set-selections"
<Chipzzz> Enkari: gnome is fine... when htop is running, up & down arrows select processes, f9/Enter kills them
<Enkari> So what am I trying to kill
<Enkari> I'm guessing appmenu?
<Chipzzz> Enkari: sounds right... try it, you won't hurt anything
<lisakelly> how can I protect my private information on Ubuntu?  can I encrypt it or whats the best way?
<Enkari> lisakelly: I think you could try and encrypt your home folder on a right click
<KM0201> lisakelly: you don't encrypt the entire OS, you encrypt directories
<lisakelly> so I dont need the alternative ISO and encrypt the whole file system?  I can just encrypt the home folder?
<KM0201> the best way to protect yourself? disconnect yourself from the internet and live off the grid.
<Chipzzz> Enkari: worst case, if you have to shut down the machine and start again from scratch, "sudo shutdown -P now"...
<lisakelly> KM0201 is trolling me in private and telling me he has 10 years linux experience and only to listen to him and then he laughs at all my comments :(
<Burnmoh> lol
<KM0201> lisakelly: thats not what i said. i said if you needed help instalkling w/o the shitload of bad advice you were getting, let me know.
<Shojo> lisakelly:  probably better not to keep sensitive data on your computer, but on CD/DVDs, but you could encrypt it, yes
<Enkari> I couldn't see anything related to appmenu :(
<lisakelly> KM0201: dont lie! you know what you told me.
<Enkari> A few gnome-shells though
<KM0201> lol, ok
<Burnmoh> liksakelly move to cloud
<Burnmoh> hehe
<guntbert> lisakelly: no need to report that here - you can always /ignore someone
<KM0201> guntbert: nothing to report really..
<lisakelly> KM0201 was messaging me bragging about his 10 year Linux experience and then he began trolling me and mocking me and laughing at me.  Who is this guy?  Regular here? :(  His a meany
<Kitty_> i dont get it . is this what u do ? linux advicers or smtn :D just curious
<lisakelly> guntbert: ok
<guntbert> Burnmoh: KM0201: please stop that bantering - lets keep this channel for support
<KM0201> guntbert: not bantering
<atomicfusion1> on a 11.10 liveusb, cryptsetup fails with any cipher with "device-mapper: readio ioctl failed: Invalid argument". i have loaded every driver in kernel/crypto. anyone know whats up?
<loool> jjk
<Burnmoh> guntbert got it :D
<loool> hi
<Shojo> Kitty_:  this is a help channel. Advices and problem solving, yes
<loool> i'm on installation on 11.1 version
<lisakelly> would it be better to get the alternative ISO and encrypt the whole file system or just get the regular ISO and encrypt the Home folder?
<MonkeyDust> loool  you mean 11.10
<loool> but computer hangs during installation
<pooltable_> help installed wine 1.5.0 ?
<loool> yep
<Kitty_> :)
<Shojo> lisakelly:  encrypt only sensitive data
<Enkari> lisakelly: you can encrypt any folder, don't worry about encrypting the iso
<loool> Copying files.... and Keyboard and mouse is not responding
<lisakelly> Ok ty :)
<Burnmoh> enkari what if system fails can we recover our encrypted data ?
<guntbert> pooltable: why don't you ask in #winehq ?
<Enkari> Pfft I don't know lol sorry Burnmoh
<Enkari> If you can decrypt it yourself, I guess so
<KM0201> that's why encrypting the whole filesystem is a bad idea.
<Burnmoh> KM0201 right
<pooltable_> guntbert thanks
<atomicfusion1> KM0201: because it'sdificult to recover?
<KM0201> atomicfusion1: no
<Enkari> Right I noticed two applets running both named 'nm-applett'
<itaylor57> you can't encrypt the whole thing, if you did you woundn't e able to boot
<Enkari> Would that be anything to do with appmenu?
<skinnux99> im trying to setup a 4 disk raid 1 array via my hardware controller
<atomicfusion1> itaylor57: boot from usb
<Chipzzz> Enkari: that's the network manager
<mechanist> hello everyone
<lisakelly> itaylor57: the Alternative ISO seems to have ability to encrypt the whole system, no?
<Burnmoh> KM0201 does ubuntu generates any encryption key to decrypt the data after recovery
<skinnux99> i can only select 'YES' to 2 disks being raid disks
<skinnux99> but one of the extras can be a hot spare
<skinnux99> should i make one a hot spare?
<atomicfusion1> Burnmoh: not for dm-crypt
<lisakelly> should I get 32 or 64bit Ubuntu ISO?  downloading now, not sure which one?
<KM0201> Burnmoh: honestly, i don't mess w/ encryption that much... i just encrypt folders w/ cryptkeeper....
<mechanist> I have a new hard disk, and when I try to install ubuntu, the installer doesn't see the partitions in it, how can I do?
<Burnmoh> atomicfusion1 ok
<Burnmoh> KM0201 ok
<atomicfusion1> lisakelly depends on whether you have a 64bit or 32bit system
<Enkari> Search if your Processor Model can handle 64bit OS's
<lisakelly> atomicfusion1: its 64
<Enkari> if you're not sure, you're safe to go with the 32bit version
<Jordan_U> lisakelly: Then use the 64 bit version.
<lisakelly> Enkari: im sure, its 64 bit and if its not then 64bit Ubuntu wont install?
<Burnmoh> lisakelly what cpu you using ?
<cylex> lisakelly: correct
<wylde> lisakelly: in terminal lscpu | grep op-mode will tell you if you have 64 bit support
<Enkari> I'm not sure if it won't install or will, but it won't run correctly
<L3top> mechanist: what version ubuntu
<Enkari> Just Google your processor name and 64bit at the end and see what comes up
<L3top> mechanist: and how big is the drive
<mechanist> 64 bit ocelot
<lisakelly> I got a Intel i5 CPU
<Enkari> Yeah that should take 64bit
<cylex> lscpu |grep Arch
<lisakelly> wylde: i cant type that command seeing I havent installed Ubuntu yet :)
<mechanist> L3top: 64 bit ocelot, hard disk 500 GB
<Burnmoh> lisakelly i think new generation intel cpu supports 64bits
<lisakelly> ok thanks guys, i will download the 64bit ISO and select to encrypt HOME folder:)
<wylde> lisakelly:  you could if you were oon a livecd :) but that's true
<wylde> on*
<sticky_fingers> it certainly does support 64bit
<L3top> That clearly isnt the problem then... mechanist: is it a sata drive, and what are you using in bios for sata settings/mode
<lisakelly> can I run the CD and it will create a dual boot for my Windows 7 on C:?  I need W7 to play my online game :)
<Enkari> chazza or anyone who was listening: I can't see anything relating to appmenu in htop
<duped> lisakelly, You sure can.
<Burnmoh> lisakelly ya
<mechanist> L3top: yes, it's a sata drive, but I don't know the bios settings about, I just know that in windows it runs perfectly, and I can see the partitions
<lisakelly> kool :)  ok im off to download and install ubuntu. wish this chick good luck lol byeee
<Enkari> gl :)
<srand> lisakelly: why don't u run it under vmware
<Enkari> ^
<srand> lisakelly: in windows
<Enkari> or maybe virtualbox if you have trouble :P
<duped> lisakelly, Goodluck! You can also use Wubi if you find it too hard.
<srand> lisakelly: you'll screw up your computer, with partitioning it
<Burnmoh> lisakelly if u hv already win on ur machine get a ubuntu windows installer it works fine
<srand> lisakelly: use vmware or wubi
<lisakelly> duped: but Wubu isn't as secure or fast as running it on its own?
<orionsonofneptun> is it normal for windows key to bring up launchpad
<lisakelly> !wubi
<orionsonofneptun> ubuntu 11.10
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<duped> lisakelly, All it does is set it up for you. Wubi just sets up linux for install so you don't have to use a cdrom or usb.
<Enkari> Are you on Unity or gnome orionsonofneptun?
<duped> lisakelly, Check it out http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<lisakelly> So Wubi wont need me to create 2 nw partitions?
<Enkari> lisakelly: nope
<Burnmoh> lisakelly wubi same as normal ubuntu version but it just writes its kernel on windows master boot loader
<Burnmoh> thats the diff
<orionsonofneptun> enkari i dont know what unity or gnome is please explain
<Burnmoh> basically ubuntu creates its own boot loader
<lisakelly> is wubi hard to remove if things go wrong?  And will pressing ESC key during POST still work?
<atomicfusion1> Burnmoh: it really doesnt change the mbr or the pbr, it just adds an entry in c:\boot.ini
<jonas_> hey, does anyone know what to to with this problem: as soon as i connect an external display to my notebook, cpu goes 100% and it's nearly impossible to use the machine. as soon as y disconnect the display, everything goes normal again... ??
<Enkari> Unity and gnome are basically different environments, they change a style on your desktop
<srand> lisakelly: from the control panel, u uninstall it
<Enkari> Unity will have a sidebar on the left and an orb top left
<Burnmoh> atomicfusion hmm
<duped> lisakelly, It's easy to remove, don't worry.
<lisakelly> duped: :)
<orionsonofneptun> enkari how to tell difference???
<velko_> lisakelly, i have never used wubi. but it seems that is more trouble then it's worth, judging by the complaints in this channel
<atomicfusion1> lisakelly: wubi merely adds an entry in the existing windows bootloader that boots linux
<lisakelly> Ok thanks, I will use Wupi instead.
<atomicfusion1> lisakelly: there is almost no change of anything going wrong with wubi
<srand> velko_: it used to be buggy
<Enkari> Unity will have an orb in top left
<Enkari> and sidebar on left
<Burnmoh> i had used wubi its same as ubuntu no diff
<Enkari> that's easiest way to tell
<duped> lisakelly, Wubi is at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<lisakelly> so where do I get the latest version of Wupi?
<lisakelly> ok thanks
<Burnmoh> but its easy to install and uninstall :)
<atomicfusion1> lisakelly: it's on the ubuntu cd
<orionsonofneptun> what does orb look like ubuntu emblem??
<lisakelly> is duped a bot? :P
<Enkari> Yes it does orion
<duped> lisakelly, NOPE, I'm 100% human.
<lisakelly> atomicfusion1: so how I tell Ubntu live cd to use Wubi?
<orionsonofneptun> ok then its unity
<wylde> Wubi is meant more for trying Ubuntu rather than as a permanent install. To each their own I suppose.
<lisakelly> duped: just checking because you seem to answer my questions within 1 second lol :)
<Enkari> When you press the windows button, it should by default open the dash
<Enkari> which is the same as clicking the orb
<Burnmoh> wubi is just nothing most windows user scared of being installing ubuntu so they made it easy to install and remove
<duped> lisakelly, I actually was answering a previous question... and answered your question before your asked... more like a mind reader.
<atomicfusion1> lisakelly: put the cd in after windows is running, go to "my computer" and autorun the disk
<lisakelly> wylde: but if I use Wubi can I install Unbuntu permantely and use it properly and installed updates etc?
<MonkeyDust> lisakelly  no
<lisakelly> duped: hheeh ;)
<Enkari> lisakelly: yes you can update and all that
<MonkeyDust> wubi is about the worst invention since television
<duped> lisakelly, You can use Wubi and still update linux, install stuff, etc.
<orionsonofneptun> it dont open dash it shows launchpad and puts numbers on every choice
<Enkari> it's basically the same as having ubuntu installed normally
<lisakelly> MonkeyDust: so what good is Wubi if I cannot use Ubuntu normally and install updates etc?
<Burnmoh> lisakelly if your windows system fails ur wubi ubuntu also fails :P
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: preach it
<jonas_> no one can help?
<Enkari> Well I can't help you there orion, sorry :(
<wylde> lisakelly: if you decide after using a wubi install for a bit you can do a proper install later. but you will have to move any documents or files you have in the wubi install manually
<pooltable_> help installed wine 1.5.0 ?
<lisakelly> is MonkeyDust trolling me or is he serious?
<KM0201> Burnmoh: or, if ubuntu fails, your windows also fails
<MonkeyDust> lisakelly  wubi is good if you have 5 minutes to go and look what ubuntu looks like
<Shojo> no, he is serious
<duped> MonkeyDus just hates window$
<atomicfusion1> lisakelly: i think that the only difference in performance between ubuntu and wubi is that wibu will have somewhat slower disk read/write
<Shojo> wubi is windows based so... not too good
<Burnmoh> KM0201 not in the case of wubi installing  , only at direct install :P
<mechanist> I have a new hard disk, and when I try to install ubuntu, the installer doesn't see the partitions in it, how can I do?
 * KM0201 chuckles
<MonkeyDust> if wubi were as good as a real install, there would be no need for a real installation
 * dlentz feels like we need a good clearchan ;P
<Enkari> wubi is also good for those who worry about dual-booting
<velko_> mechanist, maybe there aren't any partitions if this is a new hard disk?
<Burnmoh> wubi made installation easy for windows users thats all lol
<atomicfusion1> MonkeyDust: yes there would, for people who dont have windows already or dont want to keep it
<orionsonofneptun> how to use ubuntu 11.10 to erase files on usb drive thumb
<duped> For clarification, a "real install" includes the GRUB bootloader...
<mechanist> velko_: the hard disk contains data in it, and it's already partitioned
<KM0201> orionsonofneptun: gparted is the easiest way
<orionsonofneptun> i right click file and  the window has no erase option
<KM0201> orionsonofneptun: right
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install gparted
<MonkeyDust> atomicfusion1  how many people is that?
<orionsonofneptun> km0201 what is gparted
<atomicfusion1> MonkeyDust: me?
<KM0201> orionsonofneptun: its a partition tool
<MonkeyDust> atomicfusion1  that's 1
<duped> MonkeyDust, I'm 2.
<atomicfusion1> MonkeyDust: dont forget that i have it on ~4 computers
<MonkeyDust> and counting
<orionsonofneptun> why do i need to partition anything
<meerkats> I just created my first partition with gparted on a usb stick, are there some files that are more likely to be damaged in the process of shriking a partition or creating a new one?
<velko_> mechanist, are you trying to install to this drive? or you are intending to mount it later and use it as a data store?
<meerkats> so far everything looks normal, just mp4 files
<KM0201> orionsonofneptun: you don't, but it will format your thumb drive
<orionsonofneptun> i need to erase thumb drive files i dont need partition
<atomicfusion1> MonkeyDust so surely i count as at least 400 people
<KM0201> orionsonofneptun: pay attention..
<Jordan_U> lisakelly: A wubi installation can do anything that a normal dual boot installation can do, and in theory it's a great idea with few downsides. In reality though there are too few developers interested in it which leads to difficult to solve problems. Most recommend against Wubi and in favor of a normal dual boot install.
<atomicfusion1> on a 11.10 liveusb, cryptsetup fails with any cipher with "device-mapper: readio ioctl failed: Invalid argument". i have loaded every driver in kernel/crypto. anyone know whats up?
<orionsonofneptun> ubuntu is worthless if i cant click on a file to erase it dangit
<MonkeyDust> orionsonofneptun  it's the right mouse button
<duped> orionsonofneptun, Click move to Trash or click the delete button.
<orionsonofneptun> its not a option on this os
<Shojo> orionsonofneptun:  just press Del button
<orionsonofneptun> i right click and the window dont display erase option
<duped> orionsonofneptun, It's the "Move to Trash" option
<orionsonofneptun> why are so many things not right here
<MonkeyDust> orionsonofneptun  because you're not familiar with it
<duped> orionsonofneptun, It's not that it's not "right", but rather, different
<Shojo> myep. they're all ok, probably, you're just unfamiliarised
<Macaroni> what's the difference between choosing "run" or "run in terminal" when running an executable text file?
<Shojo> Macaroni: in terminal you can see all processes
<Macaroni> Shojo: that's the only difference?
<Shojo> depends on the program you're running
<orionsonofneptun> no its so i cant use it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Shojo> orionsonofneptun:  what can't you use?
<Burnmoh> guys if i press ctrl + alt + f1  in ubuntu suddenly text based mode appears is there any short keys or command to back to graphical user mode without restarting the system ?
<xangua> orionsonofneptun: used to be a format option on gnome2, no idea if you need to install something for gnome3 or it has not been implemented Yet http://i.imgur.com/XVnVI.jpg
<xangua> complain is also not the best way here
<MonkeyDust> orionsonofneptun  then it's you, it's not the system
<velko_> Macaroni, i guess the option "run in terminal" is for applications which does not have a gui and are not opening a new graphical window for themselves. else there is no difference
<Shojo> lol MonkeyDust
<cincinnatus> Does anything big ever run on Ubuntu servers in production? What I typically see is Ubuntu on some developer machines (Windows on others) and RedHat in production
<wirkolaqs> Can I get help here?
<Shojo> orionsonofneptun:  you need to calm down and be rational if you want to operate a computer, rushing things will make you do wrong stuff
<atomicfusion1> Burnmoh: ctl+alt+f7
<orionsonofneptun> oh yeah its the system hating me thats for shure it changes and all of you change with it thats not fair ive done nothing wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Shojo> wirkolaqs:  one can only hope :) But ,sure, yeah. what it the problem?
<wirkolaqs> no Internet connection
<vlt> Where can I put a command that has to be run immediately after logging in and pulse has started for every user (including guest)?
<orionsonofneptun> you people dont understand im sorry
<wirkolaqs> on live cd I had
<Shojo> orionsonofneptun:  You are just unaware of what you did do, calm down, noone hates you
<Macaroni> velko_: ok, thanks
<MonkeyDust> orionsonofneptun  we learned and got used to it, that's differend
<Burnmoh> atomicfusion ya sorry its cntrl + alt + f7 , but revert it back to graphical mode
<orionsonofneptun> ok then
<MonkeyDust> t
<wirkolaqs> but after installation I don't have
<Burnmoh> how to*
<Shojo> wirkolaqs:  what did you use to install?
<lisakelly> ok im back.. so wubi aint any good if I want to keep using Ubuntu and do updates etc... any other solution?
<atomicfusion1> Burnmoh: no, ctl+alt+f? changes through vts. 1-6 are terminals, 7 is graphical (usually)
<Shojo> wirkolaqs: Did you use the ISO or DVD?
<MonkeyDust> lisakelly  install ubuntu
<wirkolaqs> DVD
<atomicfusion1> Burnmoh: so ctl+alt+f1 will bring u to text, ctl+alt+f7 should put u back in graphics
<xangua> !dualboot | lisakelly like i firs said 30 minutes ago
<ubottu> lisakelly like i firs said 30 minutes ago: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KM0201> man, i'm sad i won't be here to watch the trainwreck that is going to ensue tonight, but... i gotta work for a living
<KM0201> be safe all.
<Shojo> lisakelly:  Install in dual boot
<Burnmoh> atomicfusion1 let me give a try lol
<Shojo> there are some steps to do that, it's not very straight forward
<Enkari> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11773388#post11773388 Come on guys, help us out :P
<wirkolaqs> Shojo DVD
<myron_echos> what is chanserv
<oconnore> ~
<atomicfusion1> myron_echos: that's irc, not ubuntu
<Chipzzz> Enkari: i thought you had the answer... you didn't find the process?
<Ampix0> hey guys, ubuntu noob. Made a folder in the root using terminal but I need to move files into it, is there a way to give access to it? GUI is fine too
<Burnmoh> atomic fusion1 cool man its working
<Enkari> Nope I didn't :(
<Chipzzz> :(
<Enkari> I just saw a lot of 'gnome-shell' commands
<Burnmoh> actually me just pressing f7 lol , forgot add ctrl + alt lol
<Enkari> Might just remove gnome and reinstall it
<Chipzzz> Enkari: try and f3 search for 'menu' in htop
<wylde> Ampix0: is there a reason you need the directory to not be in your home folder?
<myron_echos> well i have chanserv in the notifications but i want to be able to chat in it
<Ampix0> wylde not particularly but esier for me in ssh is all
<MonkeyDust> Ampix0  outside /home you need sudo, so first get used to ubuntu inside /home
<oconnore> Hi, I just installed an ubuntu AMI on amazon ec2, and can't ssh in
<oconnore> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> oconnore  you need openssh-server and -client
<Enkari> Yeah there's nothing in there
<wylde> Ampix0: not really, if you're logging in as the same user, it defaults to your home directory then
<sticky_fingers> Ampix0: you can use "mv" command in terminal. Type "man mv" for more help.
<duped> Ampix0, why not just use ~/Path/To/File
<Ampix0> ok ill move to home
<oconnore> MonkeyDust: how do I install a package if I don't have access to the server?
<wylde> Ampix0: and you won't need to mess with permissions either
<Ampix0> no reason to complicate things lol
<Ampix0> thanks guys
<Enkari> Chipzzz: I'm going to remove gnome and reinstall it, be back in a bit :P
<MonkeyDust> oconnore  start from the beginning, what were you doing before you came here for advice
<Chipzzz> Enkari: good luck :)
<oconnore> MonkeyDust: I was booting a new amazon ec2 instance with ubuntu on it.
<MonkeyDust> oconnore  great, what went wrong and when?
<oconnore> MonkeyDust: I freed port 22 in the firewall and still can't ssh in.
<oconnore> when = immediately
<wirkolaqs> I have no Internet connection on Ubuntu, but I had it within installation - can sb help me?
<wylde> oconnore: I don't think the sshd service is installed/enabled by default, although I could be wrong
<Chipzzz> oconnore: can you issue shell commands to the ubuntu through a control panel of some sort? (oconnore: you're correct)
<Chipzzz> sorry... wylde: you're correct
<wylde> Chipzzz: go to know.
<wylde> err good*
<BenGuillon> Hi, i've upgraded to LTS 10.04 and now the kernel nvidia module load fails. Any idea to fix it?
<Chipzzz> wylde: lol... would have been better for oconnore if you weren't
<wylde> Chipzzz: very true, I'm just trying to think of a way to include that package without having to customize an iso >.<
 * tommylommykins is wondering if anyone here has had success using XDMX with modern ubuntu
 * tommylommykins doesn't know whether he's getting it all wrong, or it's actually broken
<Enkari> hoorah!
<Chipzzz> wylde: i haven't set up an ec2 instance but it's hard to believe they don't make some provision to communicate with it when you do
<oconnore> Chipzzz: the server lives in a datacenter in virginia, I can't exactly go hook up a keyboard/monitor :P
<wylde> BenGuillon: have you tried re-installing the nvidia driver?
<Enkari> I realised that there was one thing that wasn't being removed
<Enkari> I think it was the qt appmenu
<BenGuillon> wylde: yes, the nvidia-current, but still fails
<wylde> BenGuillon: I believe you can use jockey-cli if you need to get the proprietary drivers from Ubuntu repos
<wylde> BenGuillon: ahh ok :(
<Chipzzz> oconnore: is there a control panel for the instance?
<vadi_> How can I enable VNC on a laptop to which I'm connected via SSH? (the monitor is dead)
<Enkari> vadi: press alt+t to open terminal
<ubuntu> Guys I have a special which is as follows, I have accidentally removed my partition table from my sole HD, I managed to retrieve the partition table and got the files but the partition table is a bit distorted but the data are intact. What to do to retrieve the data and the OS installation files without the need to repartition and reformat the HD?
<Khanna_Param> hi
<Enkari> and install vnc in terminal
<ubuntu> Special problem I mean
<vadi_> there is no vnc package, which one did you mean
<vadi_> vnc4server?
<Enkari> I'll have a look for you vadi :P
<wubino> has anyone successfully upgraded 11.10 to 12.04b over ssh?
<BenGuillon> wylde: in this release the GUI doesn't tell there third-party drivers. It was the case in LTS 8.04
<wubino> server edition
<OerHeks> wubino, 12.04 isn't out yet, join #Ubuntu+1 for support & Q
<Khanna_Param> My friend has installed ubuntu on his Lenovo PC, there is a problem he is facing with the sound driver. Each time he plug-in his headphone jack, he has to change the output of the sound. Is there any solutions available?
<wylde> BenGuillon: I never used 8.04, I was still on pure debian stable then heh.
<Enkari> vadi: enter 'sudo aptitude install tightvncserver'
<ovechkin> i followed the instructions for creating a bootable usb disk from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download but the disk isnt being recognized once im done. anyone have experience with this?
<wubino> ok, thanks did not know about that channel
<OerHeks> wubino it is the place to be :-)
<ubuntu> does 80 GB = 74 GiB? what is the difference between GB and GiB? Does the first and second stand for Gegabit and Gegabyte respectively?
<wylde> BenGuillon: so you tried jockey? or perhaps the nvidia drivers from their site?
<BenGuillon> wylde: anyway the jockey stuff doesn't help
<Chipzzz> oconnore: although you didn't answer me, let me suggest something that may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<vadi_> Trying out tightvncserver. I also set some options on the remote desktop settings UI like manual confirmation, I wonder if I can undo that via ssh
<skinnux99> im trying to net install ubuntu server from the files at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/oneiric/
<skinnux99> but i dont see anything server specific
<skinnux99> i went through the install process but still didnt see any real server options
<Lordveda> Ok
<wylde> BenGuillon: ok, my only other suggestion is getting drivers right from NVidia, I've had few problems with them, other than having to reinstall the driver on a kernel upgrade.
<ro_70s> hey -- how can I add a delay to the rotate cube effect when the mouse comes to the edge in compiz?
<ovechkin> Lordveda: 1 GB = 10^9 bytes, 1 GiB 2^30 bytes
<jonallbin> any Linux geeks out there?
<cipher__> Can anyone help me get the opengl 4.1 headers?
<jonallbin> or nners should I say
<ro_70s> how can I add a delay to the rotate cube effect in compiz when the mouse comes to the edge?
<toygarden> jonallbin: nners?
<cipher__> I have only came across 1.x, which is sort of hard to code with
<jonallbin> *nerds
<BenGuillon> wylde: thanks for the proposal, it's a pity that a packaged distribution uses wrong driver version. Strange since my card isn't new at all. Will look at the web.
<jonallbin> sorry
<jonallbin> fat fingers
<toygarden> jonallbin: yes
<Fyodorovna> !ask | jonallbin
<ubottu> jonallbin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wylde> Chipzzz: late response, but I agree
<jonallbin> jeez
<toygarden> :)
<jonallbin> ubottu, why are you so bossy?
<ubottu> jonallbin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pfifo> why do jet engines have a debian logo on them?
<Chipzzz> :)
<Myrtti> pfifo, you really know better...
<jonallbin> ubotto, what are the square roots of i? Where i is the square root of -1.
<ro_70s> how can I add a delay to the rotate cube effect in compiz when the mouse comes to the edge?
<cipher__> !stop | jonallbin
<ubottu> jonallbin: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<jonallbin> lol
<Fyodorovna> jonallbin, the point is this is not a chat channel it is ubuntu support.
<jonallbin> sorry
<ro_70s> speaking of which
<ro_70s> how can I add a delay to the rotate cube effect in compiz when the mouse comes to the edge?
<jonallbin> I have a genuine question
<toygarden> jonallbin: so what did you wonder about?
<jonallbin> but it involves OpenVPN
<jonallbin> and Ubuntu
<jonallbin> basically
<jonallbin> I'm trying to run OpenVPN serve on my machien in ubuntu
<jonallbin> and connect to it using my Android phone
<toygarden> i know nothing of VPN, sorry
<jonallbin> has anyone had any luck in doing this/
<ro_70s> how can I add a delay to the rotate cube effect in compiz when the mouse comes to the edge?
<jonallbin> ubottu, How do I configure OpenVPN as server in Ubuntu?
<ubottu> jonallbin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gear4> jonallbin, I know how to
<gear4> Not really exactly
<gear4> But I know roundabout how to
<yorkshireripper> sure
<ro_70s> how can I add a delay to the rotate cube effect in compiz when the mouse comes to the edge?
<yorkshireripper> please point me in direction gear4
<yorkshireripper> lol
<gear4> kk
<Chipzzz> !patience | ro_70s
<ubottu> ro_70s: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gear4> which OS ?
<ro_70s> it hasnt been quick but thank you -- 5 minutes of asking and not one person has acknoweldged
<orionsonofneptun> back
<yorkshireripper> Ubuntu
<gear4> Version ?
<ro_70s> this used to be a place where if no one responded in 1-2 minutes it was a miracle
<Khanna_Param> Hi, how to fix the issue with sound driver, lenovo laptop:- has to manually change the output to external sound when adding the headphone. Ubuntu 10.04
<gear4> yorkshireripper, Version of Ubuntu ??
<gear4> (i meant that, not OS)
<velko_> ro_70s, will you feel cozier if 1540 people say "i don't know how to help you"? nobody answers your question because nobody who looks right now on the screen knows
<orionsonofneptun> ok i also have uptime issues i need my system online 24/7 to run my bots when ever i walk away the thing wont do anything i have no choice but reboot  I CANT HAVE THAT HAPPEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fyodorovna> ro_70s, 10 min repeats are the channel suggestion, look in compiz for the settings or also try compiz
<ro_70s> velko_: well for one thing, I would feel cosier if you didnt start up arguemtns with me when you apparently dont understand my question
<orionsonofneptun> ubuntu 11.10 should never need reboot thats why i got it
<matti_> im having issues with "sudo apt-get update".  i get the following error: "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/InRelease". can someone help me?
<wylde> orionsonofneptun: actually if you want a stable system use the LTS releases...
<orionsonofneptun> what are the lts realeases
<gear4> Long Term Support releases
<gear4> I think one is 10.04
<wylde> orionsonofneptun: the last on was 10.04, and when precise is released it will be the newest LTS release
<velko_> ro_70s, don't misunderstand me. i'm not starting an argument with you. i'm just pointing out that to you why you get no response. for you in order to not feel alone. if i understand your question is beside the point
<gear4> Yes
<toygarden> so what happened to the gnome display manager? how can I shut it down? used to do something like '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' in ubuntu 10.04, but can't find my way around now.
<skinnux99> i just installed ubuntu over the network on a server, but am just getting a blank screen after installation
<gear4> toygarden, I don't think you can
<skinnux99> right after i enter the password for encrypted lvm
<gear4> But, why would you ?
<jta> howdy, I am runnin 11.10 on a dual boot with windows...and it seems that my time clock on ubuntu is ok except when I exit it sets it to utc and windows is -8 when I boot back...any suggestions?
<skinnux99> i just get a blinking _
<skinnux99> :(
<toygarden> gear4: of course we can
<matti_> anyone know how i can fix this error when doing an apt-get update? " "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/InRelease""
<gear4> You mean, change it ?
<myron_echos1> the notification only gives me chanserv, can't i chat in #ubuntu in the notification area?
<Fyodorovna> skinnux99, you know the graphic driver
<gear4> toygarden, You mean, change it ?
<trism> toygarden: which ubuntu version? 11.10 defaults to lightdm instead of gdm, sudo stop lightdm; will stop it
<Fyodorovna> skinnux99, or card actually.
<gear4> trism, ye
<toygarden> trism: ok. thank you
<skinnux99> Fyodorovna: well its a sun x4100 server
<skinnux99> i would hopefully like to set it up without an graphic
<skinnux99> but throughout installation i was not prompted for any server or non-gui options
<Fyodorovna> skinnux99, graphic is not needed I would guess persay
<gear4> skinnux99, then you should've gotten the server release ?
<gear4> Desktop won't prompt for server option
<Trashi> hi. i wrote a small bash script which loads correct xorg configuration for "single display" and "dual display" by detecting how many displays are attached. is it possible to run such a script automaticly after a device was plugged in?
<skinnux99> i installed over the network, i just booted from this file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<wylde> Trashi: I believe that's handled by udev
<Trashi> wylde: thanks, i will look for that
<gear4> skinnux99, you should've downloaded the release
<gear4> I think the online one is desktop version
<skinnux99> so i should download the server iso then extract that?
<Ampix0> issue. Following a tutorial. I am at the  point where I am supposed to check to make sure java went in correctly by typing "java -version" shell returns "bash: /usr/bin/java:cannot execute binary file"  I am supposed to see "java version 1.7.0"
<Fyodorovna> skinnux99, 16.5 mib looks like a net install.
<vubuntor354> hi all
<pfifo> Is there any application I can use to organize my photos?
<l2osati> is there a way to list files, subdirectories, and the files within the subdirectories from the terminal?
<pfifo> l2osati, try 'find'
<Fyodorovna> skinnux99, did you install what is needed for the server?
<escott> l2osati, tree
<esotera> l20sati <ls -R> would also work
<skinnux99> Fyodorovna: i didnt really have much choice of what to install
<trism> pfifo: shotwell isn't bad, I also like gthumb for photos I already have organized in directories
<skinnux99> it seemed like it downloaded a fair amount of packages
<skinnux99> *shrug*
<vubuntor354> this irc using an connect with my mobile phone
<vubuntor354> firefox internet ok
<l2osati> woooo! Thanks guys. I kept using ls -r (lowercase)
<Ampix0> any clue on this? "java -version" shell returns "bash: /usr/bin/java:cannot execute binary file"
<vubuntor354> but "sudo apt-get update" no internet conected
<vubuntor354> any idea for fix it
<vubuntor354> thank
<Fyodorovna> skinnux99, Ah, I am thinking opf the mini ISO in general, I have never seen a tar.gz of the server as a net install personally.
<Fyodorovna> *of
<gear4> me off
<escott> pfifo, shotwell gthumb and others
<skinnux99> Fyodorovna do you know how i can boot the iso over the network?
<Fyodorovna> skinnux99, not really I have never needed a network so I am not familiar.
<pfifo> trism, escott, im loking for some specific features, #1 the ability to tag images for searching later on, and the ability to remove duplicate images
<Burnmoh> fyodorovna use TFTP protocol  and Bootstrap protocol :)
<Fyodorovna> Burnmoh, skinnux99 would need that.
<Burnmoh> fyodorovna oh ! wrong msg :)
<Fyodorovna> ;)
<Burnmoh> skinnux99 got it ?
<trism> pfifo: shotwell has tagging (actually gthumb does too in a way, not as easy to use as shotwell though), not sure about duplicate removal
<dooglus> I just asked 'software sources' to pick the best mirror for me.  it picked one in New Zealand, but I'm in Canada.  How can that be?
<pfifo> dooglus, well obivously your wrong, you must have moved to new zealand and havent realiezd it yet
<Fyodorovna> dooglus, the server answered a ping the fastest.
<dooglus> pfifo: that's a possibility
<dooglus> Fyodorovna: are you sure it uses ping?
<Fyodorovna> dooglus, what does it matter really.
<dooglus> Fyodorovna: if it does, that might explain things.  I can't ping mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca at all - can you?
<dooglus> Fyodorovna: I'd like it to pick a fast local mirror
<vubuntor354> hi all
<Jeruvy> dooglus, you will not succeed pinging ucalgary.ca
<dooglus> Jeruvy: because it doesn't respond to pings
<dooglus> ?
<vubuntor354> i used an internet through by my mobile phone
<Jeruvy> dooglus correct
<vubuntor354> an "sudo apt-get update"
<dooglus> Jeruvy: does that mean 'software sources' will never pick it as the faster mirror?  or doesn't software-sources really use ping?
<vubuntor354> it return nointernet connect
<vubuntor354> web browser to repo ok
<Jeruvy> dooglus, thats a good question you should ask someone more knowledgable about the repositories and mirrors.  I think they use a http method but I may well be wrong.
<dooglus> Jeruvy: I'm wondering why it would think that a server on the opposite side of the planet is the best...  probably that indicates a bug I'd think
<Jeruvy> dooglus, I can only shrug to that comment ;)
<bsdfox_> hello, I'm having trouble getting a service to autostart on boot using upstart. I'm not sure what I need besides the config file in /etc/init and the symlink in /etc/init.d
<pfifo> triscuit, this shot well thing doesnt really cut it, i have too many photos for it to handle
<Fyodorovna> bsdfox_, what is it?
<pfifo> triscuit, disregard that
<TheFizzMeister> Hello Ubuntu people. I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and I'm having some trouble with video and, presumably, video drivers.
<scientes> I used ubuntu's kernel config to compile my own kernel (i did use oldconfig too)
<scientes> and not i cant use ptrace, even as root
<pfifo> escott, what others?
<TheFizzMeister> Basically, video on stuff like VLC won't work unless I'm moving it or resizing it. Works on Youtube and etc. though.
<escott> check synaptic or the software center it should have some good suggestions
<TheFizzMeister> I tried editing the xorg.conf file with some stuff I found on Google, and that made video work, but my resolution got all funky.
<scientes> TheFizzMeister, what driver are you using, and ubuntu version?
<TheFizzMeister> Ubuntu is 11.10.
<TheFizzMeister> How can I find out the driver?
<pfifo> escott, I dont have either of those installed
<scientes> TheFizzMeister, additional drivers in system settings
<vlt> vlt: You can put the script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ to be run each time a user logs in.
<scientes> tell me what it lists, and if what it lists is enabled or not
<Fyodorovna> TheFizzMeister, if you have run a update look in additional drivers
<Precognist> lo people!
<Precognist> im back
<TheFizzMeister> It says, 'No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.'
<TheFizzMeister> I also have an embedded video card on this laptop. It's SiS.
<dr3mro> is there a counter for ubuntu users ?
<Precognist> pamusb on ubuntu server 10.10?
<Precognist> i have no idea how to get it running on 11.10
<dr3mro> I want to know how much ubuntu users are in my country (EGYPT) .. so we can gather
<Precognist> something about deb packages
<TheFizzMeister> So, what are my options if Additional Drivers isn't helping?
<haz3lnut> I used to be able to right click a file and click properties to be able to choose "Open With". then I could select any program on the system to open the file.  Now in nautilus 3.2.1 I can;t do that.  It's a predefined list.  Anyone know how I can fix that?
<esotera> TheFizzMeister you could attempt downloading the required packages using synaptic or apt
<TheFizzMeister> What required packages?
<chalcedony> i'm trying to figure out why my husband gets an error in ubuntu 10.10, so we put the live cd in, and i wanted to pastebinit something.. only it doesn't have pastebinit and even after i de-commented universe - it still says pastebinit doesn't exist. - anyone?
<Fyodorovna> TheFizzMeister, if you run in the terminal lspci your card will be listed post the info for the channel.
<IanWizard-Cloud> How can I disable automount?  Not just auto-opening drives, but disabling automount.
<Fyodorovna> the card that is fizz
<pfifo> chalcedony, run apt-get update
<chalcedony> pfifo, ahh!
<Fyodorovna> TheFizzMeister, ^^^
<TheFizzMeister> http://pastebin.com/uAFtsgJz Here's the lspci info.
<jen> halp
<Fyodorovna> IanWizard-Cloud, what is it you don't want mounted could it be external devices?
<escott> IanWizard-Cloud, remove yourself from plugdev
<IanWizard-Cloud> Fyodorovna: yes
<escott> IanWizard-Cloud, or add an entry to fstab
<IanWizard-Cloud> No, it's not that I don't want to be able to mount them
<jen> umm so Im on gnome right now and I have a looooot of updates but it demands a partial update, after I do that it has this thing that pops up saying it will take five hours :(
<jen> should I just go to unity to do everything?
<IanWizard-Cloud> but I have a usb device, that I need to not automount
<IanWizard-Cloud> and it's got 37 partitions on it, so if I could just disable the automount service, that would be prefered.
<chalcedony> "Something wicked happened resolving 'name of file heree' (-5 No address associated with hostname)
<toygarden> byobu reports that my cpu temp is 16C. judging by the sound of the fan it's probably above 80C
<TheFizzMeister> I ran apt-get update, and checked Additional Drivers again. Nothing.
<haz3lnut> I used to be able to right click a file and click properties to be able to choose "Open With". then I could select any program on the system to open the file.  Now in nautilus 3.2.1 I can't do that.  It's a predefined list.  Anyone know how I can fix that?
<TheFizzMeister> I did look up Linux drivers, and it seems the only drivers there for my video card are Redhat drivers from 2002.
<chalcedony> hm trying something
<TheFizzMeister> So I don't think there are actually any proprietary drivers for it, and I wasn't able to find any info about open source ones.
<tbws> hey guys, is there a way to empty the contents of a text file in the terminal?
<haz3lnut> tbws: echo "" > mytextfile.txt
<tbws> ty
<OerHeks> TheFizzMeister, maybe this answer is any help ( shown for shuttle, but same video chip ) >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55892/how-can-i-get-video-working-properly-on-my-shuttle-ss30g2
<Fyodorovna> IanWizard-Cloud you can turn off the prompt if that helps in system settingsdetails-removable media, not sure about a no actual mount.
<Fyodorovna>  system settings-details-removable media*
<IanWizard-Cloud> Fyodorovna: nope, already did that, still mounts
<IanWizard-Cloud> just no popup
<TheFizzMeister> Yep, I tried that already.
<jen> what the heck is doing a partial upgrade and should I do it??????
<TheFizzMeister> Video will work when I try it with 'driver "vesa"' as he suggests.
<wylde> IanWizard-Cloud: look into udev, I believe it handles auto mounting usb devices
<TheFizzMeister> The thing is, I end up with a weird resolution, only two available choices to change it to, and white horizontal lines periodically show up.
<TheFizzMeister> Especially when updating windows.
<zykotick9> jen NO! "partial upgrade" translates to "your system is going to break"
<haz3lnut> I'll ask a different way:  How can I associate a bash script with a *.tvvi file to open automagically when I double click it?
<Fyodorovna> jen, partial upgrades are not realy advised try later or tomorrow the package and dependencies need to hit the repo
<chalcedony> Run sudo fdisk -l to find your Ubuntu partition and it's location (for example, /dev/sda5
<chalcedony> Run sudo e2fsck -f /dev/<nameofyourpartition>. - all he has on it is ubuntu and files - where to start?
<haz3lnut> jen: you probably have broken packages.
<jen> okay
<jen> so what do I do?
<itaylor57> jen, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jen> smash my computer and cry in a corner?
<jen> ocelet
<TheFizzMeister> I'm basically a newbie to Linux, so I don't have any idea what the xorg.conf file is for, let alone if there's any changes I could make to it, different from his suggestion, that would help me.
<wylde> chalcedony: what is it you want to do?
<haz3lnut> jen: at the terminal type "aptitude"  then ctrl-T  and selct cancel pending actions.
<jen> um okay
<jen> I need to install it?
<scientes>  i've got a working multiseat system
<jta> edit /etc/default/rcS and change the line UTC=yes to UTC=no
<jta> <jta> it took me a while but I found it on my own....I may adjust windows later so ubuntu can run on utc...but for now it's a quick fix for my new dual boot...
<haz3lnut> aptitude?  I dind;t think so.
<scientes> however my seat doesn't see the sound card
<scientes> either main sound, or HDMI sound
<jen> it says it cannot be found
<scientes> *seat1 (second seat)
<itaylor57> jen, you are fine just wait until the repos get caught up
<jen> so...um
<jen> now the heck will i know when it is fixed? I have a buttload of updates
<chalcedony> wylde, the initial problem my husband has in 10.10 is that it won't boot, after the login he gets an error: Install Warning The configuration defaults for Gnome Power Manager have not been installed correctly.
<chalcedony> wylde, further i am able to ssh to the box, and login ok ,but he can't with the gui.
<chalcedony> wylde, also, we tried the live cd, which is in now.
<pfifo> chalcedony, sounds like you have some stale configs in /home
<chalcedony> pfifo, humm? http://askubuntu.com/questions/57159/the-configuration-defaults-for-gnome-power-manager-have-not-been-installed-corre
<jen> ???
<chalcedony> we tried their instruction to remove and replace gnome-power-manager
<chalcedony> didn't change much
<wylde> chalcedony: did you try removing and reinstalling the power-manager yet?
<chalcedony> wylde, yes
<velko_> chalcedony, have yo tried to create a new user and login as that user?
<pfifo> chalcedony, is /home on a separate partition?
<jen> so what do I do?
<Titomen> anybody know how to manually start inactive raid 5
<dooglus> turns out it does use 'ping' to find the fastest mirror, but some mirrors aren't ping-able
<velko_> jen, have you followed haz3lnut's advice? if yes, you don't have to do anything more for a while
<nishttal2> i am looking for some themes for Ubuntu 11.10 unity but all i can seem to find are ones for gnome-shell.. can someone point me to a link
<Titomen> i already stop  it but does not know how to srtated degrade mode
<jen> otay
<jen> c:
<chalcedony> pfifo, yes
<chalcedony> it should be
<chalcedony> velko_, no
<pfifo> chalcedony, did you have files there from a previous install?
<zykotick9> jen: FYI if you install aptitude you can run "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" to install what is possible.
<chalcedony> pfifo, i just have trouble rmembering what i should know so i dont know which is what :)
<pfifo> huh?
<chalcedony> pfifo, i don't know what my husband did.. is there a way to show you the file list or where home is to fix it?
<nishttal2> pfifo, do you know where i can find some themes for unity?
<velko_> chalcedony, just try to login with a new user. if it works, this means that you have stale config files. you can either purge them or copy over the data files you care abouit
<pfifo> chalcedony, try this 'sudo mv /home/chalcedony /home/old && sudo cp -a /etc/skel /home/chalcedony && sudo chown -R chalcedony:chalcedony /home/chalcedony'
<pfifo> nishttal2, no
<Fyodorovna> TheFizzMeister, I think with a quick check on google that is a tough card, you might also make a thread at the ubuntu forums.
<nishttal2> pfifo, hmm.. ok :(
<chalcedony> pfifo, ty - um can i ask what that does?
<TheFizzMeister> Yeah, I had a feeling it wasn't gonna be too fun.
<TheFizzMeister> At least I don't watch too much video on my laptop. Youtube's working, and that's what most of it is.
<TheFizzMeister> My video watching, I mean.
<pfifo> chalcedony, it gives you a clean home directory, and backsup the old one in /home/old
<TheFizzMeister> I'll try on the Ubuntu forums then. Thanks.
<chalcedony> pfifo, i super appreciate you :)
<velko_> pfifo, it's her husbands computer. the user is named differently. and you don't really know if there is not already a directory named /home/old. so don't advice her to do this. she can just try to log in with a new user
<pfifo> velko_, it can be named anything, /home/old is not required
<sunz> hi! anyone ever had the problem with unity wrecking the thunderbird prefs.js file?
<sunz> any way to recover that?
#ubuntu 2012-03-18
<velko_> pfifo, yep. but she does not understand the command. so she cannot modify it approprieately. besides all of the command require sudo and are dangerous if are mistyped or misunderstood
<pfifo> velko_, thats why you dont run commands that you dont understand
<chalcedony> velko_, pfifo it's ok i would need to find directions to create a new user.. but also this is why i asked.
<velko_> chalcedony, sudo adduser test
<chalcedony> velko_, fair enough :)
<velko_> chalcedony, after that try to login in the gui as the user test
<CharminTheMoose> Does free -m output also include the memory that the kernel uses too?
<TheFizzMeister> Okay, thanks for your help, all.
<lewey1988> I have a laptop - compaq nx6110 I was considering replacing windows xp with ubuntu, would ubuntu work well with it? or perhaps a lighter version? it has an intel pentium m processor around 1.6ghz with 512mb of ram, onboard graphics. I'd like to use it for wordprocessing, watching 10bit videos and facebook any advice?
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | lewey1988
<ubottu> lewey1988: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<apwbdjp> lewey1988, try Ubuntu, if that's not fast enough for you, use a Ubuntu with a lighter desktop, lubuntu would be a great choice
<escott> CharminTheMoose, i dont believe so but /proc/meminfo should give you kernel usage stats
<lewey1988> thanks for the advice guys
<Omar> guys
<Nine_9> is it just here or omgubuntu is down since thursday?
<Omar> how can i install Vmware workstation in ubuntu
<Omar> im using ubuntu 11.10
<Omar> i would like to install vmware
<apwbdjp> Omar, I think you have to buy it, the Linux version
<pfifo> Omar, use virtualbox
<bastidrazor> Omar: VMWare is not free. you have to pay for it. the 'player' is free but workstation is not.
<Omar> Hmmm that's why
<pfifo> Omar, use virtualbox, its a good clone, and its free
<scientes> how do i use ALSA instead of pulseaudio?
<CharminTheMoose> escott, well, the buffers/cache +- line of free -m reports 13MB used. And the 8 userspace processes' 'resident memory' adds up to about 10.5MB. So the other 3MB is unaccounted for.
<scientes> i am trying to get multiple users using sound at the same time
<scientes> and i dont know if i can do that with pulseaudio
<orionsonofneptun> why cant i delete files on thumb drive with ubuntu 11.10  delete button dont work i can drag to trash and it says it a read only file
<helpanoob> was wondering if aptoncd is the way to go if I wanted to backup my apps as is right now ?
<apwbdjp> scientes, Actually I think pulse can do it, it's a sound server
<orionsonofneptun> it wont delete it
<chalcedony> velko - it acts like test doesn't exist. i was root when i made the user.
<apwbdjp> scientes, I mean I've already shared sound between two computers, with pulse, so between users it should be usuable
<velko_> orionsonofneptun, because the thumb drive is write protected? in hardware
<nishttal2> how  can i check which window decorator is running (metacity or compiz)
<orionsonofneptun> how to overcome this issue
<apwbdjp> helpanoob, aptoncd will backup the apps, but NOT the configuration
<velko_> chalcedony, what do you mean? what acts like if the user does not exist? the login screen?
<Fyodorovna> nishttal2, what is the release and desktop?
<nishttal2> Fyodorovna, 11.10 unity..
<helpanoob> apwbdjp,  so what would recommend then?
<escott> orionsonofneptun, who owns the folder what does ls -l /media/* say
 * Nine_9 don't understand how linuxmint scored almost twice the ubuntu score on distrowatch...
<Fyodorovna> nishttal2, compiz is runing it, unity is a plugin in compiz.
<apwbdjp> orionsonofneptun, try accessing it as a superuser, Alt+F2, then gksu nautilus, it will open a nautilus session as superuser, use that to access the thumb drive
<skgelli> hello have ubuntu 11.04 cannot update to 11.10. update manager says no updates to install. have run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade with 0 installed as result
<chalcedony> velko it comes up my husband's name, i clicked other, and entered test as the name, and the pass i gave it, but it makes a noise, and goes back to my husband's lgoin.
<apwbdjp> orionsonofneptun, I'm warning you: CLOSE that nautilus session as soon as you're done. A root nautilus does not ask for comfirmation before deleting files, and is dangerous to play with.
<Slart> skgelli: there is a switch somewhere to make it look for any upgrades or only LTS upgrades.. try changing that one
<pfifo> skgelli, your looking for apt-get dist-upgrade
<nishttal2> Fyodorovna, i see... is it possible to make the title bars transparent?
<skgelli> will check
<skgelli> thanks
<velko_> chalcedony, ok. so this means that the problem is not with some config files in your husbands home directory. it's something else
<Slart> skgelli: and apt-get dist-upgrade will not upgrade to a new version of ubuntu
<apwbdjp> helpanoob, You could try backing up your entire /, that will save the system exactly as it is, as some sort of snapshot
<orionsonofneptun> alt f2 what does that do
<Fyodorovna> nishttal2, I don't know offhand.
<scientes> apwbdjp, agreed that pulse can do pretty cool things
<apwbdjp> orionsonofneptun, it opens up a prompt to type a command
<orionsonofneptun> alt f2 how do i use it do i type terminal
<chalcedony> velko_, i see, how can we find out what else is causing the errors, please?
<nishttal2> Fyodorovna, ok np thanks
<helpanoob> apwbdjp,  so what app would allow me to do this
<apwbdjp> orionsonofneptun, you do Alt+F2, then you type the command. or you open up a terminal (with Ctrl+Alt+t) and you type the command there
<apwbdjp> helpanoob, rsync on the command line is a good way to do it, hold on I'll see if I can find you a good tutorial
<scientes> apwbdjp, but HOW do i do it?
<velko_> chalcedony, i'm not familiar with this problem. if reinstalling gnome-power-manager and reconfiguring gnome-desktop (as in the link you provided) does not help, i have no idea
<nishttal2> is it possible to run emarald theme manager in unity?
<chalcedony> velko_, ouch.
<chalcedony> velko_, we have kind of a lot of important stuff on there.
<OerHeks> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<velko_> chalcedony, don't worry. if you can ssh to the machine and create new user, the data is there and you can get it. the trick is to find out what causes the problem
<velko_> chalcedony, have you looked also at the other suggestions on that page you linked to? the part about /media?
<chalcedony> velko_, if i had to guess he broke something when he was playing around with the odd location of adobe9
<uni4dfx> Is there a CLI mail client that supports multiple domains?
<apwbdjp> helpanoob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync small tutorial on rsync and grsync (gui version of it)
<apwbdjp> helpanoob, this should get you started
<chalcedony> velko_, reading
<fellayaboy> how do i turn on compiz in ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3
<apwbdjp> helpanoob, otherwise, you could take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem, there are many other tools listed
<escott> fellayaboy, you dont run gnome 3
<velko_> chalcedony, there is also a suggestion that you ran out of space. can you pastebin the result of these commands: "ls /media" and "sudo df -h"?
<fellayaboy> escott i dont get it
<zaba_> jako
<escott> fellayaboy, gnome 3 doesnt use compiz
<fellayaboy> how can i make it run...is their an easy way escott
<escott> fellayaboy, no
<fellayaboy> >:(
<fellayaboy> that sucks
<fellayaboy> thanks escott
<escott> fellayaboy, write an extension if you feel you are missing some feature, its all javascript
<c0re> sup
<zykotick9> uni4dfx: not sure what you mean by "multiple domains" support.  but, if it can't be done with mutt - then it probably can't be done ;)
<c0re> how pathcing KDE2 fot FreeBSD?
<c0re> *for
<Gaming4JC> How can I add OpenDNS to ubuntu from CLI? resolv.conf can't be edited... ? :/
<Test1234> Who knows actionscript?
<c0re> i know
<OctoByte> Gaming4JC, I have setup my router to use the OpenDNS servers directly. Maybe could try that.
<apwbdjp> Gaming4JC, why can't it be edited? What happens when you try?
<apwbdjp> OctoByte, I agree, I believe it's best.
<Gaming4JC> apwbdjp: gets overwritten
<pfifo> Gaming4JC, if you use network manager, then add the IP addresses in its gui, if you dont use network manager, then edit your /etc/network/interfaces file appropriately
<Test1234> Ok I have a question. I have a loader for my game and it loads a mediaserver from a website. Is it possible to load Server1's SWF from a different domain then Server2's SWFS?
<velko_> Test1234, how is this an ubuntu support question?
<Test1234> Well someone said that they knew ActionScript
<Gaming4JC> pfifo: to further complicate, is this possible to use while using OpenVPN? ;P
<pfifo> Gaming4JC, I know nothing of OpenVPNs
<Burrito`> Anyone here know the name of the GNOME2 daemon that handles keyboard multimedia keys? I have a problem on the GNOME2 fork named MATE.
 * Gaming4JC duckduckgoes onward...
<shawnboy> I just fell and dropped my notebook PC while in 10.04 LTS. I forced off, turned on, and it freezes at the "ubuntu" with the dots underneath.
<Burrito`> as in, volume up, down, and mute
<shawnboy> Now I'm in Karmic partition on same computer, which is apparently working.
<scientes> where is the list of groups new users are in?
<Burrito`> shawnboy, might be only one part of the hard drive that is damaged, but from my experience, the damage spreads if the head is damaged.
<shawnboy> any suggestions how to rescue LTS?
<velko_> shawnboy, i would guess that an fsck on the system partition that does not boot will suffice
<pfifo> shawnboy, did you run a filesystem check?
<MEL_FQDN> Has anyone found a fix for the microphone not being detected in Rosetta Stone using wine 1.3 and Ubuntu 11.10?
<shawnboy> no. pfifo
<ur2d2r> :) all
<pfifo> MEL_FQDN, have you checked the appdb?
<MEL_FQDN> What is the appdb?
<shawnboy> my dell studio has (for what it's worth) a hdd falling detector that is "supposed" to detect rate of gravity and park head before impact. plus it landed on foam dog bed.
<ur2d2r> I'm having a hard time opening tar files in puppy linux. Can anyone help?
<pfifo> !appdb | MEL_FQDN
<ubottu> MEL_FQDN: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shawnboy> pfifo, should I check filesystem from Karmic? or boot CD?
<ur2d2r> Is there a link for XArchive instructions?
<pfifo> shawnboy, I suppose karmic, just make sure its not mounted when you check it
<shawnboy> and... forgive me, but I just got out of hospital few days ago, so could you remind me command to use.
<shawnboy> pfifo
<MEL_FQDN> Thanks I will check it out and see if I can find a fix for it
<pfifo> ur2d2r, This is ubuntu support, for help with puppy linux join their channel or mailing list
<pfifo> shawnboy, `sudo fsck /dev/sdXY` where XY is the unmounted drive
<ur2d2r> There is none available in puppy chat. And I just need a link to XArchive instructions.
<pfifo> ur2d2r, that doesnt make it okay to ask in here
<shawnboy> thank you pfifo
<haz3lnut> ur2d2r: http://xarchive.sourceforge.net/
<ur2d2r> I thought all linux users were linux users. Maybe I should just ask Apple or Windows chats
<Burrito`> Anyone here know the GNOME2 deamon that should be handling multimedia keyboard keys? (volume up/down/mute and so on) I'm having a problem with these keys in MATE.
<ur2d2r> dont be a jerk
<velko_> ur2d2r, +1 :)
<haz3lnut> ur2d2r: you asked for a link to instructions
<escott> Burrito`, the window manager handles those
<ur2d2r> yes
<Kernel_Panic> ur2d2r, You could have easily googled it. Now go http://xarchive.sourceforge.net/
<ur2d2r> i tried
<ur2d2r> but ty
<Burrito`> Ah... so it must be something in Metacity (Cinnamon in MATE)
<Burrito`> thanks
<Burrito`> I will try another window manager
<ohptlabs> so i was using transmission on a 88gb collection of files and it says that there is 800+mb corrupted. how could i replace the corrupted file parts?
<pfifo> ohptlabs, it will do that automatically
<ohptlabs> pfifo, ah, im guessing after it grabs everything else?
<Kernel_Panic> ohptlabs, You can do so by going choosing Torrent -> Verify Local Data
<ohptlabs> Kernel_Panic, ah thank you ^_^
<escott> ohptlabs, in whatever order the chunks are available
<Kernel_Panic> ohptlabs, Have fun. :D
<mkultra_> 12.04 is pretty solid
<ohptlabs> thank you all ^_^
<mkultra_> if u can deal with 11.10, 12.04 will be a piece of cake...  i had alot of trouble getting used to unity and the panel stuff
<ur2d2r> Kernel_Panic: there is nothing on this page that tells me how to operate the program. And I don't see a link there for instruction.
<mkultra_> what program ur2d2r
<ur2d2r> XArchive
<Kernel_Panic> ur2d2r, Try the man page. http://xarchive.sourceforge.net/xarchive.1.html
<k_sze> What's a good cross-platform file integrity checker that I can use? I'm copying a huge pile of file from a win7 machine to an ocelot machine.
<mkultra_> id probably use tar commands for that
<ur2d2r> ok
<mkultra_> md5 sum
<escott> k_sze, sha1sum or md5sum or just rsync or use git
<dr3mro> grsync k_sze
<mkultra_> ur2d2r, try fileroller
<dr3mro> grsync k*
<ur2d2r> Kernel_Panic: ty
<mkultra_> alt + f2 file-roller run
<Kernel_Panic> ur2d2r, NP, have fun archiving
<Church> i wonder when (if?) ubuntu will introduce software raid & lvm in base installer. i find it hard to believe if that will overcomplicate installer much if moved under some 'advanced disk layout' that common joes won't be touching
<escott> Church, more likely they just switch to btrfs
<mkultra_> just wait for it to get more common
<k_sze> At some point I also considered running a torrent tracker to do the file transfer because it would also give me the power to resume if anything goes wrong. :P
<dax> Church: never
<mkultra_> i see linux as overtaking windows in the next 3-5 years if game manufacturers can be persuaded to moving to nix
<Church> escott: can btrfs support functionality of md raid/lvm like mirroring, pvmove, lvextend, striping?
<WebDawg> mkultra_, they would have to focus on one distro.
<WebDawg> Cause the implications of support on all os would be crazy.  It would be upto downstream to port etc.
<mkultra_> yeah?  linux from scratch?  generic tar files sources?
<escott> Church, its all in the plan, they way it does raid is a bitter different than mdraid (its not a pure raid but if you ask for mirroring then it ensures it has two copies on different disks, but the on disk layout is not mirrored) in many ways its better because the disks need not be the same size
<mkultra_> it wouldnt be that difficult if people had a decent game plan setup
<WebDawg> Nah, they would need something like
<WebDawg> This game works on ubuntu.
<Church> escott: they need not be same size with md raid too
<WebDawg> A guaranteed simple solution so when people get the game they do not get fucked.
<mkultra_> linux is linux if you know what your doing
<pfifo> !language | WebDawg
<ubottu> WebDawg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<WebDawg> How many average gamers know what they are doing mkultra_ ?
<Church> mkultra: beleave me. linux will NOT be gaming platform except in some preloaded consoles. i've tried hard for many years. few native binaries, few games with wine or dosbox. experience mostly is horrible. and manurfacturers cannot be persuaded to support linux.
<mkultra_> not many i guess, its not that much more difficult that windows to run linux, linux is easier if u know whats going on with it
<escott> Church, btrfs can do raid 1 mirroring across different disk sizes. i thought that was impossible in mdadm
<k_sze> Android is a gaming platform. And it is Linux. :P
<mkultra_> quake 3 on raspberry pi is exciting lol
<Church> escott: but you can make partitions of same sizes and mirror those.
<Kernel_Panic> mkultra_, Raspberry Pi is cheap, but is revolutionary since it's a $35 rig running 1080P
<mkultra_> i had a problem with my installers wanting to remove files when i selected to format the partitions this morning lol
<escott> Church, as im saying btrfs is more flexible. take X random drives and put them together, add them all to the same btrfs volume and say you want Y mirrors and every file will be mirrored on at least Y disks (if that is possible)
<Kernel_Panic> mkultra_, Are you implying you've got your hands on an R-Pi already? Jealous.
<mkultra_> yeah 35 dollar rig 1080p rules...
<Church> escott: for flexibility there is lvm.
<mkultra_> no
<mkultra_> im rocking a traditional laptop
<mkultra_> hp dv9000, its fun making the buttons on it work 4 linux
<mkultra_> i found a recent usb tactile feedback illuminated keyboard
<escott> Church, then use LVM, your question was "are they likely to have lvm/mdadm in the default installer" and the answer is "no, they are more likely to just switch to btrfs and then all that is unnecessary"
<Church> escott: i just always disliked having to use different installer or dropping down to CLI with ubuntu, when there for years been very usuable lvm gui configuring in redhat based installers
<mkultra_> razar black widow, i need one, this keyboards junk
<Kernel_Panic> mkultra_, I suggest Logitech
<mkultra_> logitech dont do tactile feedback
<Kernel_Panic> mkultra_, D:
<mkultra_> my 5 pin din ibm model m not usb =(
<escott> Church, redhat has a different target audience
<mkultra_> penguins with fez's
<mkultra_> smoking hookahs, and playing with rpms
<Church> hmm, maybe. redhat based dists like OEL/RHEL/Centos i'm mostly using as servers, yeah. but still, i fail to see HOW that might be bad for ubuntu .. at very least they should include lvm2 tools/kernel module in base install. it seems stupid to have to apt-get lvm on installer first just to start install
<orionsonofneptun> ok guess what now
<mkultra_> rpms and debs both have their problems
<Kernel_Panic> orionsonofneptun, More problems?
<escott> !alternate | Church
<ubottu> Church: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<orionsonofneptun> when i burn cd my pc freezes what the heck now
<Kernel_Panic> orionsonofneptun, Use better burning software I guess?
<mkultra_> brasero?
<orionsonofneptun> like what
<smw> Church, the alternative and server CDs both allow that
<orionsonofneptun> brsero is what i got
<mkultra_> make a usb pen
<orionsonofneptun> brasero
<smw> It is not an option for the normal desktop cd though
<mkultra_> cd's suck
<escott> orionsonofneptun, I always burn from cli with wodim, it might help you identify what the issues are
<mkultra_> i got 12.04 on a pen drive =D
<orionsonofneptun> how to get it
<orionsonofneptun> escott
<escott> !info wodim | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 337 kB, installed size 852 kB
<mkultra_> it took me a hour of looking at manuals to make a booting cd pen, then ubuntus website told me how to do it
<Kernel_Panic> orionsonofneptun, If you are burning on Windows, try using the built in burning tools
<orionsonofneptun> imon ubuntu 11.10
<Kernel_Panic> orionsonofneptun, Try using wodim as described earlier
<Shojo> Kernel_Panic: I'm new(2weeks). Does kernel break in time, or only if u mess with it?
<Kernel_Panic> Shojo, The kernel breaks when you call the panic() function.
<Shojo> i dont even know what that is. So i'm safe , right?:)
<Kernel_Panic> Shojo, Yeah. If you're new, then don't worry. Just don't go messing with the kernel that other's made.
<sta7ic> Hello, set up a volume group, and dmcrypt for /, /home, and swap. I dont want to have to enter in the same pass phrase for each partition, any ideas on this?
<orionsonofneptun> ok back
<orionsonofneptun> it rfroze agian
<Shojo> Kernel_Panic: No way :) I respect it
<pfifo> sta7ic, I use a password for / and have a keyfile for the rest
<Kernel_Panic> Shojo, Then go and have fun with linux.
<orionsonofneptun> maybee time for new os this one has gone for 4 days
<Shojo> thanks
<DaniGO83> Hi guys, i have a question, where its ubuntu 12.04 list application and versions included?
<pfifo> !12.04 | DaniGO83
<ubottu> DaniGO83: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<sta7ic> pfifo, how does that work, the keyfile resides on /
<mkultra_> im on 12.04
<mkultra_> its not bad if you can deal with 11.10
<pfifo> sta7ic, exactly in /root or /etc and you need the passphrase for / to get the keyfile so its decently secure
<DaniGO83> thanks ubottu
<mkultra_> i knocked myself out of the admin group the other day, boy that was a mess
<sta7ic> pfifo: in my install option, i only have a choice for passphrase or 'randomkey'
<orionsonofneptun> mkultra check pm
<mkultra_> k
<ohptlabs> nice handle mk ;p
<pfifo> sta7ic, use random key for swap, and a passphrase for non-swap, and after the install manually setup a keyfile
<mkultra_> ty
<ohptlabs> ^_^
<sta7ic> pfifo: ok where do i go to look that up, is this less secure?
<sta7ic> i guess not, since they cant mount /
<pfifo> sta7ic, I learned all my LVM knowledge from the archwiki dm-crypt page and the manual for cryptsetup, highly recommended reading.
<sta7ic> pfifo: thanks brother.
<tbruff13> Does anyone know the exact day when Kubuntu 12.04 is coming out
<itaylor57> tbruff13, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<pfifo> tbruff13, I dont think they release that info publically
<mkultra_> im on 12.04 right now
<pfifo> mkultra_, no your on 12.04 beta
<pfifo> itaylor57, ahh cool, never knew that
 * pfifo plans an install party for the 28th
<mkultra_> the beta is decent
<banxi1988> Hi,I want to find files top 100 (largest in bytes) in current dir,who help me?
<erpo> banxi1988: From the command line or in nautilus?
<escott> banxi1988, you can use ls sorted by size or du with sort
<banxi1988> I just know some basic cmd like wc -c;find . -name *.class
<escott> banxi1988, ls -sS | head -n 100
<banxi1988> ls sorted by size can work? ok I will try it.
<pfifo> I use `du -cs * | sort -nr | head -n100`
<sta7ic> pfifo: I set up lvm first, then I set up encryption for /, /home, and swap, but when it finishes, it removes my mount point, if i change the type for "crypto - not active" to ext4 does that nullify the fact I just set up encryption or is that just how it works, and i just need to tell it where to mount a second time?
<escott> banxi1988, if you have sparse files you might have to consider if you want on disk size or expanded size
<pfifo> banxi1988, there is a GUI tool i just learned too called gdmap, but it doesnt do what you want exactly, but it is still worth a look
<banxi1988> escott:hi ,I use this ,ls -r -sS |head -n 100 > top100.txt  but it doesn't work
<banxi1988> pfifo:thank you.
<pfifo> sta7ic, ohh, hmm, im not really sure, I dont install like that (using the alternate installer)
<escott> banxi1988, reversing gives you the smallest
<sta7ic> pfifo: im using the 10.10 minimal install, same thing
<pfifo> sta7ic, I use 'debootstrap' to install
<apwbdjp> banxi1988, baobab does give an idea on this kind of things, too, with pretty much details, graphically
<banxi1988> escott；I need to know the file name.and in reversing.
<escott> banxi1988, i dont know what you are asking for sorry
<Kernel_Panic> banxi1988, He means that reversing (calling -r) gives you smallest to largest files
<pfifo> banxi1988,  I use `du -cs * | sort -nr | head -n100`
<banxi1988> escott:I mean,I want to the top 100 file (sorted by size )in a dir(include sub dir).
<diverdude> how come if i do ls /dev/ttyS*, 32 files are listed, but i dont even have single physical serial port in my laptop?
<escott> banxi1988, then you want recursive -R not reverse -r
<escott> banxi1988, although the sorting isn't global with ls -R -sS so you probably want to use du
<Brandons> Hello
<Frank11> hey anyone wanna help me with an hacker?
<Rurd2di> no
<Rurd2di> lol
<banxi1988> pfifo:du -cs * | sort -nr |head -n100 also do not work.
<pfifo> diverdude, udev mostlikely makes them since it cannot tell when you plug/unplug serial cables
<Frank11> this guys enter my computer and crack it i think he put a hardware rootkit or a thing like this and also crack my adsl
<banxi1988> I want to the the file name,but it give me the dir name.
<Frank11> he want "destroy me" his words
<pfifo> Frank11, do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<escott> banxi1988, try du -c (no -s summarize argument) | sort -nr
<Rurd2di> Frank11: not an ubuntu issue mate
<bouma> 1?
<Frank11> where can i ask?
<pfifo> Frank11, try ##security
<helo1> helloooo
<mkultra_> lol try #format + change pass
<Kernel_Panic> helo1, greetings
<banxi1988> escott:it seems better,but it still give me the dir name.not file name.
<banxi1988> escott:I know a cmd:find . -name *.jpg -exec wc -c {} \;|awk '{print $1}'|awk '{a+=$1}END{print a}'
<escott> banxi1988, it gets a bit trickier then, if you can drop the size in bytes then piping to gawk '{ print $1 }' | basename should give you just the filenames
<escott> banxi1988, rather $2
<helo1> I'm a little confused about a storage space mismatch. Can someone maybe explain what's going on with my setup? Output of "df -h": http://paste.ubuntu.com/888590/ Why is only 3.8 TiB of 4.1 available if I am only using ~9GiB?
<banxi1988> escott:but I don't know how to change it to limit the  top 100
<escott> banxi1988, thats what head will do
<LosFrijoles> does anyone know why libusb won't list my busses? I am running Ubuntu 11.10
<sta7ic> pfifo: why does it complain about unsafe swap when i have it set to random
<pfifo> helo1, 5% of the filesystem is reserved for root access and is not 'available'
<helo1> pfifo: can I change that? Why do I need that? 5% is a big loss with an array of 4 TiB
<sta7ic> helo1: you can change it to 1%
<pfifo> helo1, research the tune2fs program
<helo1> pfifo: Googling, thanks
<kantlivelong> why do sounds squeel sometimes on ubuntu w/ PA?
<kantlivelong> squeal
<pfifo> sta7ic, Im not sure, I never seen a warning like that, better look it up to see exactly whats going on, before something becomes compromised
<helo1> pfifo: So I can use this program to adjust the reserved percentage. How would I go about determining a reasonable reserve? I'm not sure I understand what it is used for.
<sisar> (i'm trying to build kernel) before i clone it, how much space does the mainline kernel git tree occupy?
<banxi1988> escott:I still can't solve it.
<sta7ic> im wondering if having swap as part of lvm is causing this
<kantlivelong> sta7ic: why do u have swap as lvm?
 * sisar #git
<pfifo> helo1, it has todo with the way ext fragments files, if you fill that drive to capacity, there may be a performance impact if the 5% is reduced.
<sta7ic> kantlivelong: so i can adjust the size if needed
<sta7ic> i dont even want swap 6 ram should be good without it
<helo1> pfifo: thanks
<sta7ic> I think hibernate wants swap tho
<kantlivelong> sta7ic: yeah if ur hibernating then u will want swap
<kantlivelong> otherwise swap is useless if you have enough mem
<sta7ic> ill just pull it out and see if that gets me passed this error about unsafe swap, even though i have it encrypted
<sta7ic> kantlivelong: im aware =]
<sta7ic> vmswappiness
<pfifo> hibernation and encryption is a can of worms
<kantlivelong> sta7ic: just sayin :P
<sta7ic> pfifo: sounds fun
<sta7ic> suspend isnt though because disks are spinning?
<escott> banxi1988, probably need to use xargs --max-args=1 basename
<kantlivelong> is there a known fix for the audio distortion in PA?
<pfifo> sta7ic, Im not sure, I never suspend my encrypted desktop, and my laptop doesnt use encryption
<pfifo> sta7ic, lets try, BRB
<BLZbubba_> ok what does it take to get ubuntu to leave resolv.conf alone?  is it possible to just dpkg -r resolv.conf?
<BLZbubba_> or will the upstart house of cards come crashing down on that too
<sta7ic> pfifo: i think it will freeze
<sta7ic> before u try
<sta7ic> haha
<sta7ic> too late
<ratcheer> BLZbubba_: There is a package called resolvconf, but I have never tried it.
<pfifo> sta7ic, my desktop came right back on (no swap) didnt ask for my passphrase, and didnt lock the screen, so suspend is not secure at all
<sta7ic> problem is, is that if you suspend, its only your passwd to crack versus encryption
<BLZbubba_> you don't have a choice
<sta7ic> yes
<zykotick9> BLZbubba_: Network Manager should be used to set DNS rather then resolve.conf (as N-M over writes it)
<BLZbubba_> it is there by default and overwrites resolv.conf
<BLZbubba_> the only thing worse than resolvconf is Network Manager
<scientes> how do i remove the ubuntu branding?
<jHizzal> I have a noob question trying to get samba going for me. Anyone able to help?
<BLZbubba_> how about /etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf and that should be it; is there a way to set it up that way?
<pfifo> BLZbubba_, you can remove network-manager
<BLZbubba_> and systemd instead of #$^ upstart
<sta7ic> pfifo: now you know why i am trying to use swap for hibernation, maybe i will just pass for now
<BLZbubba_> on precise, it doesn't look like i have network manager installed
<scientes> BLZbubba_, agreed
<pfifo> !anyone | jHizzal
<ubottu> jHizzal: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<banxi1988> escott；thanks ,I find this cmd: find . -name *.class -exec wc -c {} \;|sort -rn|head  works fine.
<zykotick9> BLZbubba_: #ubuntu+1 for precise support
<pfifo> sta7ic, I would just go with normal boot.
<BLZbubba_> ok if i "rm /etc/init/resolvconf.conf; touch /etc/init/resolvconf.conf" it seems to do the right thing, cool
<scientes> BLZbubba_, oh woah, you having trouble with dnsmasq?
<scientes> BLZbubba_, you can turn that off (i did)
<banxi1988> escott:but I don't know what -exec wc -c {} \; mean
<BLZbubba_> scientes: no i think it is resolv.conf, it made some retarded symlink to /run/resolvconf.  l4me
<sta7ic> pfifo: this laptop will be on the road a lot, so thinking about /boot on usb, and other partitons encrypted
<escott> banxi1988, for each .class it finds it runs wc -c (which is word-count but show only chars) on the filename it finds
<scientes> BLZbubba_, but it works
<pfifo> sta7ic, I put my /boot on a cdrom so that noone could sneak a keylogger into the initrd (read only media)
<BLZbubba_> scientes: the symlink doesn't work for crap.  dnsmasq isn't installed either
<BLZbubba_> ok good they got rid of network manager; if they can just get rid of upstart then ubuntu will be usable as a server again
<scientes> BLZbubba_, dnsmasq IS installed, just not the dnsmasq package
<sta7ic> pfifo: who would do that and give you your laptop back?
<banxi1988> escott:i know wc -c,but do not know {} \;
<scientes> BLZbubba_, but 100% agreed on the systemd thing
<scientes> BLZbubba_, why don't you just use debian, that has systemd
<escott> banxi1988, {} is the filename that find finds, and \; tells find that the command is finished
<jHizzal> Question: I've changed my samba conf file to allow browsable on my home file, but when I try and connect through windows I still get an error. Anyone know of an issue I might be facing or step I didn't do correct?
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I have a baffling problem.  I have a server/firewall with 2 ethernet ports, one going to the cablemodem and the other going to my intranet (the other computers in my house).  I bought the server down for some hard drive maintenance and now the connection to the outside world on eth0 is working, but the intranet on eth1 is not.  What can I try?
<pfifo> sta7ic, so that they can capture your passphrase, then they can decrypt you root
<BLZbubba_> scientes: i usually do but when new LTS releases come out i'll give them another try
<BLZbubba_> and i needed the newer kernel for something
<helo1> Is there a way to force Ubuntu to use physical memory and not swap when there is still ample free physical memory?
<scientes> dj_segfault, you have to set up masquerade
<scientes> BLZbubba_, ubuntu LTS always have buggy and old universe packages
<scientes> BLZbubba_, which is just an import from debian testing
<dj_segfault> scientes: The server has been working for years, so I'm pretty sure that's all set up right.  I configured the firewall/masq with FireStarter.
<scientes> BLZbubba_, and you can always use a newer kernel package from unstable
<ratcheer> helo1: Check out "swapiness"
<BLZbubba_> the problem with upstart is that it just fails without any console messages in too many situations; no way to get a console or know what failed.  if they can just mature it then it might not be so bad
<dj_segfault> I did notice when I plug the out of eth1 into a hub the led on the hub blinks on and off slowly
<scientes> dj_segfault, well, then pastebin the output of "ip addr show" and "ip route show"
<BLZbubba_> scientes: yeah i use debian for "real" servers but i have a set of mythbuntu machines
<Tyrope> Hello, I have 2 users on a Ubuntu11.10 and i'd like to create a bash alias that works for both, preferably without editing .bashrc of the other user. (I have root)
<dj_segfault> The lights on eth1 on the server are not lit.
<dj_segfault> scientes: Will do
<banxi1988> escott:ok,I see,thank you so much!
<helo2> My connection dropped :( Did anyone answer me by any chance?
<scientes> !ask | helo2
<ubottu> helo2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ratcheer> were you helo1?
<helo2> ratcheer: yes
<scientes> <ratcheer> helo1: Check out "swapiness"
<helo2> Thanks!
<ratcheer> Ok, I said, look up "swappiness"
<dj_segfault> scientes: http://pastebin.com/cqeZ2A0v
<scientes> ratcheer, AFAIK swapiness is deprecated with the new unclean writeback code
<scientes> helo2^
<ratcheer> scientes: Sorry, I had not heard
<scientes> helo2 lwn.net/Articles/405076/
<dj_segfault> scientes: I'll also mention that wireshark doesn't see anything on eth1 (intranet)
<scientes> dj_segfault,     inet 192.168.1.3/16 brd 192.168.255.255 scope global eth1
<scientes> that looks wrong
<helo2> scientes: thanks, googlinggggg
<scientes> cause its common practice to set the gateway as .1
<dj_segfault> scientes: In what way?  192.168.1.3 is how other machines on my intranet address my server
<scientes> helo2 i think there is a more recent lwn article, its an area of heavy develoipment
<scientes> dj_segfault, well then otherwise, everything look good there
<scientes> dj_segfault, how about your dns and dhcp server?
<scientes> dj_segfault, and does interwork work from the gateway?
<game16> has anyone here built a quadrotor?
<dj_segfault> scientes: I can bring up a web browser on my server and get to website by name
<dj_segfault> scientes: Not sure what you meant by your last line
<scientes> dj_segfault, is that server set up correct to provide dhcp and dns
<scientes> i mean what you asked interwork//internet
<scientes> type
<scientes> *typo
<Rayston> anyone know any good seedbox services?
<scientes> Rayston, what is seedbox?
<dj_segfault> scientes: It's possible, but since I don't see ANYTHING happen when I connect a computer to eth1 through a hub (except for the lights slowly turning on and off on the hub port going to eth1)
<scientes> dj_segfault, you just upgraded to precise?
<dj_segfault> I don't know if the problem is that high level as dhco
<scientes> !dnsmasq
<Rayston> its a vpn service to run torrents from I know of a few just looking for personal recomendations
<scientes> !downloads
<scientes> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dj_segfault> scientes: Nope.  No software changes at all.  I tried to add another hard drive, had troubles with that, took it out again, and am running the system, theoretically, exactly as it was this morning
<scientes> Rayston, cant find it, but we don't help with that type of stuff here, sorry policy
<scientes> Rayston, but there are TONS of other places
<dj_segfault> scientes: I'll also admit I'm running Ubuntu 10.10LTS on this server
<pfifo> 10.10 is not an LTS
<dj_segfault> Sorry I meant 10.04LTS
<Rayston> why is it policy? there are tons of perfectly legitimate uses for both torrents and vpn services? I understand that rules are rules, just curious why
<dj_segfault> Thanks for catching that
<scientes> dj_segfault, i was asking cause there was a change in precise that screws up dnsmasq setups in some cases
<AcidRain> what is linux way to replace spaces in file names? like windows does \\
<Rayston> heck, I can download ubuntu using torrent, and could do it using a seedbox, in fact I probably will just to provide some bandwidth to the "cause"
<pfifo> Rayston, you can discuss policy in #ubuntu-ops if you really need an answer
<escott> AcidRain, "filename with space" or filename\ with\ space
<scientes> dj_segfault, anyways, you should be using dnsmasq, not any of the other dhcp software, and its pretty easy, but there are a number of points that have to match up
<AcidRain> im not even sure if im asking the right question.  i am faced with the issue of a program saying that its not a file at that path, when indeed, i know it is
<Rayston> nah, its okay, like I said, rules are rules, just seems overdoing it, piracy should definitely be off-topic
<dj_segfault> scientes: I am running dnsmasq.  I just checked that it is running
<apwbdjp> AcidRain, try with Tab completion, might help
<scientes> dj_segfault, did you try rebooting?
<Tyrope> Hello, I have 2 users on a Ubuntu11.10 VM and i'd like to create a bash alias that works for both, preferably without editing .bashrc of the other user. (I have root) <- if somebody answered me, I sadly missed it, could you repeat yourself?
<AcidRain> apwbdjp: no im writting a perl script to return the path to an mp3 file
<AcidRain> and its saying file or directory not found.
<tonb> help who
<AcidRain> but i know its right
<UberDuper> Is there a semi-official ppa for php5.3.x ?
<dj_segfault> scientes: I rebooted several time while getting the hard drives straightened out but not since I got the system up and running.  You think that could help?
<UberDuper> I had used the nginx ppa for it recently but they've removed php from it.
<scientes> dj_segfault, well, i've set it up a number of times, and things tend to work for me
<pfifo> Tyrope, edit the global /etc/bash.bashrc file
<Tyrope> pfifo: thank you.
<AcidRain> escott: is it perhaps a permissions issue?
<AcidRain> surely not
<AcidRain> no actually i know for a fact its not
<dj_segfault> AcidRain: If you're writing a perl script, why not just use regular expressions to remove the spaces in the name, then use the rename command or mv shell command to rename the file?
<AcidRain> something must be wrong with the way my script is returning the file name
<AcidRain> dj_segfault: well because its very important that the file doesnt get renamed :)
<mkultra_> how doez regex work
<apwbdjp> AcidRain, quote the returned value, when you call it
<AcidRain> its for icecast. im making my own random scrip tto play a file. and i extracted all mp3 file paths to a playlist. it randomly goes through playlist and picks a path to play
<escott> AcidRain, it is is returned as an arg then its essentially quoted, its only when bash parses a line that it might get confused
<AcidRain> 	return "$LINE"; you mean like this?
<escott> AcidRain, so ls $FILE sends $FILE as a single argument to ls
<dj_segfault> scientes: OK< I'll try rebooting but I don't have a lot of hopes for that.
<escott> AcidRain, but ls `echo $FILE` would cause bash to parse any spaces
<AcidRain> The Random Line#: 2549  || The Path: /media/Server2/My_Documents/Music/Deadsun/Face It.mp3 ||  Error opening /media/Server2/My_Documents/Music/Scum/Only Bodies Left Behind/The Return.mp3 ||  Error opening: No such file or directory
<apwbdjp> AcidRain, How do you call your script?
<AcidRain> script is called by ices
<escott> AcidRain, take that back thats not true
<AcidRain> ok i take it back..
<AcidRain> its called by...
<AcidRain> well im pretty sure it is. considering its the ices configuration file where i specify the ices_PL.pm perl file to be called
<AcidRain> when a song is changed. anyways, i dont believe that relates to the issue. or does it?
<Tyrope> I'm trying to create a (named) screen that's automatically detached from, but it seems the command i'm using seems to fail: "screen -dmS -S test vim" if i do screen -ls I get a "No Sockets found", even when using sudo
<pfifo> AcidRain, does it work if you give it filenames without spaces?
<AcidRain> pfifo: let me test it. hang on
<AcidRain> yes
<AcidRain> pfifo: it also works when i give it a filename with spaces
<AcidRain> when i do the file name like this: "/media/Server2/My_Documents/Music/Audioslave/Audioslave/I Am The Highway.mp3"
<AcidRain> rather than like this: "$LINE";
<pfifo> AcidRain, can you pastebin your script
<AcidRain> no. its ugly :)
<AcidRain> im ashamed of it
<AcidRain> pfifo: but here it is: http://pastebin.com/pVhLJvqi
<merchant> exit
<pfifo> AcidRain, I notice in the example output you gave, it has 2 different filenames, why is that?
<AcidRain> pfifo: because its giong through like 5000 filenames
<AcidRain> im just copy and paste from terminal window
<bwallen> I'm trying to run 11.10 from a usb flash drive, but after I choose "try without installing" I get no video. I can tell that it's running because my router issues it an IP address which I can ping. How can I get the video to work?
<AcidRain> do you want me to pastebin terminal output?
<pfifo> AcidRain, yeah
<pfifo> !nomodeset | bwallen
<ubottu> bwallen: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AcidRain> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/jXNyjaKM
<bwallen> thanks
<ylmfos> 有人吗
<pfifo> AcidRain, before you return $LINE use a regex to escape the spaces with a \
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pfifo> !jp | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<AcidRain> pfifo: ok, let me try
<AcidRain> pfifo: see thats what i though it was.
 * pfifo shakes fist at bazhang, "next time I will be faster"
<wylde> AcidRain: or enclose all the paths with ""
<wylde> AcidRain: that's why return "/media/Server2/My_Documents/Music/Smashing Pumpkins/The Aeroplane Flies High/Tribute To Johnny.mp3"; works
<pfifo> AcidRain, maybe you want this:  return '"'.$LINE.'"'
<pfifo> (not sure if that is correct perl, haventy used it for years)
<UberDuper> I can't find a ppa for php5.3.10.
<AphisOne> How would I pipe the output of a wget to tar for a direct extraction from the web?
<UberDuper> The dotdep repo has a dependency on libssl newer then what's available on ubuntu 10.04
<pfifo> AphisOne, us the | operator
<AphisOne> man wget
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: wget .... -O -         the '-' directs to stdout
<AphisOne> haz3lnut: sweet, I knew I saw something like that.. wasn't finding it
<AphisOne> I ran wget with the '-O -' option and received "Cannot write to `-' (Success)."
<chalcedony> My husband is using a ubuntu live cd to repair his compuer. He got an error after the login which said:
<chalcedony> Install Warning: The configuration defaults for Gnome Power Manager have not been installed correctly. http://pastebin.com/N2NFk3dt
<chalcedony> it's ubuntu 10.10
<chalcedony> AphisOne, does the file now exist where you wanted it?
<AphisOne> chalcedony: no
<chalcedony> hi Whitor curiousx Wonderhoof
<curiousx> salut chalcedony
<chalcedony> AphisOne, ah too bad
<CFHowlett> chalcedony   any hardware changes?  new ac adapter or such?
<chalcedony> :)
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<chalcedony> CFHowlett, he was trying to fix adobe9 before i went to bed, he was in parts of ubuntu that i don't think you're supposed to mess with
<waxstone_> !fr| curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RandomCake> Hi, I have an Ubuntu server, and it has a firewall, I thought it used Shorewall to configure IP tables, but /etc/shorewall is there with no config, then I thought, did I use ufw? That does seem to have much of the /etc/ufw config that would make the server function as it does, but when I run 'ufw' I'm told that the command can't be found. iptables -L returns plenty of rules, but I'm certain...
<RandomCake> ...I didn't configure iptables directly, is there any way of working out what did?
<wylde> chalcedony: I would assume the largest of the linux (83) partitions would be home. So /dev/sda6 if that helps any
<CFHowlett>  chalcedony awww, man ...
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: wget http://somewhere.com -O - | tar .....
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: that doesn;t work?
<AphisOne> I ran wget with the "-O -" option with "| tar vxf" and got the error, when removing the
<AphisOne> "tar vxf" it spat to STDOUT
<Guest86265> hello
<CFHowlett> Guest86265   greetings
<escott> AphisOne, i think you also need to tell tar to expect it on stdin maybe -- is the argument for that
<Guest86265> i am valasu
<AphisOne> escott: I figured it was something like that, thanks, I couldn't find it in the man pages
<ahhughes> I've read a few posts, nothing sensible has actually been said in response to  "what is the difference between chrome and chromium"?
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: don;t use the f switch with tar
<RandomCake> damn, actually, looking at the output of iptables -L I do see shorewall mentioned, so I guess I did use shorewall! hmm...
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: just tar vx
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: just tar -vx
<AphisOne> haz3lnut: okay, yah
<RandomCake> ahhughes: Chromium has a dull logo...
<zykotick9> ahhughes: chromium is almost free software, chrome isn't close
<erpo> haz3lnut: What's wrong with f?
<haz3lnut> erpo: f tells tar to read from file, he wants to read from stdin
<ahhughes> ok, chromium'll do :)
<erpo> haz3lnut: Ah.
<AcidRain> pfifo: after doing what you said i found something out
<AcidRain> i was escaping spaces and a "\" showed up at the end of the filename. it was a trailing space. i wrote another regex to remove it. it works. thanks man
<chalcedony> CFHowlett, wylde he was in /var/ and places like that.. where is that to fix it?
<wylde> chalcedony: not sure what you'd want to change in /var, does he recall making any changes in /etc ?
<frfx_crsh> i have message when i want to install ubuntu 10.04 "calculating files to coping"
<balazs> anyone knows why some USB device, like a Droid X phone, would not be recognized when plugged in by USB ?
<balazs> usb 7-2: device not accepting address 27, error -71
<chalcedony> wylde, probably - he's a computer guy that had a bad stroke (brain attack) a few years ago.
<erpo> balazs: Have you tried that same phone in another PC?
<balazs> it worked before on this one
<haz3lnut> balazs: you could maybe google that error. But my daughter's phone will not mount, so I installed aridroid on the phone. Problem solved.
<wylde> chalcedony: have you been able fsck the drive?
<haz3lnut> -aridroid +airdroid
<chalcedony> wylde he put in the ubuntu live cd. it needs to know where to fix, i didn't figure out where. (no)
<frfx_crsh> someone want to help me?
<balazs> I googled it, but the advice found doesn't really make sense. It's saying to mount it manually, but you cannot do that without it being recognized
<wylde> chalcedony: I suppose it couldn't hurt to 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot, that "may" help the situation
<haz3lnut> balazs: If you have a wifi network, install airdroid, you may never need to mount the phone again.
<wylde> chalcedony: I'm trying to figure out where as well, still looking :)
<balazs> haz3lnut: thanks I'll try that
<chalcedony> wylde, thanks MUCH
<chalcedony> wylde, he's in the live cd, Rescue Mode, how do we get out of it?
<k_sze> How does rsync ensure file integrity? Does it actually employ checksum/digest comparison between the source and the destination?
<AphisOne> is there a way with tar to extract the contents inside the top directory of the archive?
<frfx_crsh> what to do if i have this message: "calculating files to coping"
<AphisOne> frfx_crsh: wait for it to finish?
<L3top> AphisOne: does this presume that we know the name of that folder?
<wylde> chalcedony: in all honesty I have yet to need the rescue mode on the live cd "touch wood" heh, although an 'sudo reboot' would do the job.
<frfx_crsh> AphisOne, when it is done, i feel like the system is not right installed
<AphisOne> L3top: I would hope it doesn't
<L3top> let me think about it for a second.
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: agreed, I think you would need to know the name of the top folder.
<wylde> chalcedony: I'm also assuming you can at least get in to the recovery console on the installed ubuntu?
<frfx_crsh> AphisOne, you have that message in past? is that normal or no?
<AphisOne> frfx_crsh: if you attempting to copy a large number of files, yes
<frfx_crsh> no, i just want to install ubuntu 10.04 :(
<chalcedony> wylde, from where he is it says it's not save to exit
<h1gh> k_sze: from the manpage it looks like rsync checks mod time and size by default but can also check checksum
<chalcedony> oh drat.
<wylde> chalcedony: ahh ok
<frfx_crsh> AphisOne, i talk abaout installation os linux ubuntu
<L3top> AphisOne: is it a tar a tar.gz or a tar.bz2
<wylde> chalcedony: still googling, sure is a lot of people with the problem and I have yet to find a soloution.
<chalcedony> wylde, i think i better try to go back where he was and let it fix whatever we think
<AphisOne> L3top: not quite sure, how would I test that?
<chalcedony> hmm
<wylde> chalcedony: alrighty
<L3top> its name
<AphisOne> L3 no extension
<L3top> foo.tar.gz
<L3top> oh
<L3top> ...
<L3top> let me think more
<chalcedony> wylde, i'm grateful, hopefully you or i will encounter someone who knows the rescue cd . .
<L3top> lol
<FloodBot1> L3top: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frfx_crsh> someone of you here have this message while installing ubuntu: "calculating files to coping"
<chalcedony> wylde, keep looking please :)
<wylde> chalcedony: no worries, I am :)
<denysonique> frfx_crsh: yes
<denysonique> it's normal
<frfx_crsh> denysonique, is that normal?
<chalcedony> wylde, this thing is like 'redo your disk' .. it Enter Rescue Mode, then Partition disks.. Install the base system. I feel like I'm in a NIGHTMARE. we don't want to redo the disk!
<AphisOne> So with tar is there a way to specify a directory to extract from?
<frfx_crsh> :( omg.. i do anything to fix that problem replace many of hdd and dvd today :(
<frfx_crsh> also ram memory
<orionsonofneptun> well well well how to keep ubuntu from frezzing up and dont say turn down the ac
<orionsonofneptun> ubuntu 11.10
<wylde> chalcedony: understandable, however worst case scenario, is /home on it's own partition? and or do you have a device (external hd etc.) to backup /home to?
<escott> frfx_crsh, you might try nicing or ioniceing the install application
<chalcedony> wylde,  we did the disk in 3 partititions i think, so home, swap, and kernel are separate. (i hope).
<wylde> chalcedony: I would assume that from your pastebin earlier, but it's always best to ask :)
<chalcedony> wylde, thanks :)
<wylde> chalcedony: I would also think sda6 would be /home because it's the largest partition
<chalcedony> wylde, ok
<chalcedony> what do we want to fix for /var/ ?
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: from the man page, it's "tar x pathname" but you gotta know the pathname or else you're gonna extract the whole archive.
<AphisOne> haz3lnut: that works with extracting from stdout?
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: I would think so, but you're still gonna download the whole file anyway, so why not extract the whole thing and trim the directories later?
<dj_segfault1> scientes: You still there?
<AphisOne> haz3lnut: I developing a puppet manifest and I'm attempting to simplify the steps best possible.
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: or you would have to monitor the extraction and when the dir you wanted is finished extracting you would stop the transfer.
<L3top> AphisOne: I am almost done.
<L3top> Give me a second to finish and test
<haz3lnut> AphisOne: might be complicated
<Arizona> why doesnt tinychat work on ubunut?
<Arizona> can someone help me fix this ?
<papa> hey people can ny 1 ban me if i have a offensive nickname?]
<haz3lnut> papa: nope, just tried, but maybe an op can :-)
<Arizona> i dnt think anyone cares papa
<L3top> !pm B_E_N_J_I_E
<papa_> stupid mint people just banned ,me
<L3top> !pm > B_E_N_J_I_E
<ubottu> B_E_N_J_I_E, please see my private message
<haz3lnut> papa: depends on who you offend I suppose.
<AphisOne> papa: haha, not at you... :)
<hydrox24_> chalcedony: what is your problem? in a nutshell?
<papa_> why do people ban
<chalcedony> hybrid_, we are now stuck in the live cd rescue mode
<papa_> without ny serious reason
<L3top> mods... B_E_N_J_I_E is spamming me about male bras. Please.
<papa_> lol
<mwd5650> hmm...I'm having an problem connecting to freenode with a registered user, using empathy on ubuntu 11.10. I have entered my password however it never connects. I can obviously connect via the webchat client with my registered name.
<chalcedony> after configure this and that, we are at 'partition disks'  hydrox24_
<hydrox24_> chalcedony: and you want to get out of the live CD and boot into the hDDs installation of ubuntu?
<Arizona> can anyone help me fix my tinychat issue?
<papa_> can i have ops
<hydrox24_> oh, so you need to partition your HDD up for a new install?
<zykotick9> mwd5650: you might want to try #freenode
<escott> !ot | papa_
<ubottu> papa_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AphisOne> L3top: what don't need one?
<chalcedony> hydrox24_, we need to fix the bse of linux /var/ and such, can we do that with this?
<CFHowlett> papa_   do you have an ubuntu support question?  or perhaps this conversation would be better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hydrox24_> Arizona: just say the problem and if anyone can help they will.
<papa_> i am not that good in english
<hydrox24_> ok, can you clarify 'bse'?
<UberDuper> Is 12.04 ditching preseed?
<Arizona> well the problem is that i can activate my microphone on tinychat but it wont appear in the chatroom
<escott> !precise | UberDuper
<ubottu> UberDuper: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<papa_> can i say something about ubuntu
<L3top> Not gonna go that far... but I sure dont wanna be reminded.
<UberDuper> escott: Thanks
<zykotick9> !pm > mwd5650
<ubottu> mwd5650, please see my private message
<papa_> why does ubuntu have a tablet interface in desktop
<o0o0o> _o_o_ oOo _o_o_
<hydrox24_> papa_: I think we should be encouraging of their 'innovation' just change it if you don't like it.
<papa_> lol this is not innovation
<papa_> this is tension
<hydrox24_> papa_: well, that's why it's in single quotes :)
<pangolin> This is off topic though. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<hydrox24_> pangolin: sorry, good idea
<o0o0o> pangolin, _o_o_ oOo _o_o_
<zykotick9> mwd5650: empathy is an IM client, not an IRC client.  Why use a spoon for a knife's job?
<papa_> hud feature is also not thatt good
<papa_> heads up display what is that
<escott> papa_, this is offtopic
<papa_> i like mouse more
<hydrox24_> papa_: go to ubuntu offtopic
<papa_> how
<AphisOne> zykotick9: because not everyone can use a knife
<pangolin> papa_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<papa_> how sir?
<hydrox24_> papa_: "/join ubuntu-offtopic"
<escott> papa_, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<AphisOne> zykotick9: or needs to
<papa_> how to join ubuntu off topic
<hydrox24_> papa_: "/join ubuntu-offtopic"
<papa_> i cannot find it in my screen
<hydrox24_> papa_: type that into your IRC client
<hydrox24_> without the quotes
<papa_> u guys confusing me
<chencong> 中国朋友在哪里
<CFHowlett> !cn|chencong
<ubottu> chencong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hydrox24_> papa_: TYPE: /join ubuntu-offtopic
<hydrox24_> simple as that.
<papa_> ubuntu-off topic
<hydrox24_> papa_: no, ubuntu-offtopic
<papa_> heya
<pangolin> papa_, what client are you using for irc?
<chalcedony> papa, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<papa_> x-chat i guess
<chalcedony> or left click and right click on it
<hydrox24_> chalcedony: he knows that, just doesn't understand
<papa_> what is a op
<papa_> n
<hydrox24_> chalcedony: what did you mean before when you said 'bse'
<chalcedony> hydrox24_, hmm sec it was a typo
<papa_> give my sane desktop interface
<escott> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<pangolin> escott, not really an emergency is it
<escott> Can one of you please help papa_ to find the right channel
<papa_> is shuttleworth listening to me
<escott> pangolin, he is half the traffic in the channel for the last five minutes
<pangolin> papa_, right click on this: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hydrox24_> papa_: instead of typing in "is shut....." type "/join ubuntu-offtopic"
<papa_> will u all be there
 * CFHowlett suspected seriously trolling.  Adding the name to ignore and voting for kick/ban
<pangolin> hydrox24_, you keep forgetting to put the # which makes your advice confusing
<chalcedony> hydrox24_, xchat must have the # symbol in front of the channel name
<hydrox24_> chalcedony: pangolin: sorry, it works without #'s for me... my mistake
<papa_> r u all noobs like me
<chalcedony> also papa if you put your mouse over the correctly formatted channel name - it will brighten, right click and it will allow you to join the channel
<pangolin> papa_, this channel is for ubuntu support, not chatting
<TheOnion> I just set up an lxc container but I have to start the container as root, how can I set it up so that the container can be start/stop as a user instead?
 * hydrox24_ is starting to think that papa_ is trolling
<papa_> how much will my ban last
<pangolin> please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic and chat in there
<papa_> how much will my ban last
<papa_> can any 1 answer me
<AphisOne> papa_ are you attempting to get banned?
<hydrox24_> Is it time to /ignore papa_ ???
<pangolin> papa_, 3 years if you don't stop being off topic in here
<papa_> when can i rejoin mint community
<chalcedony> [23:28:36] <chalcedony> hydrox24_, we need to fix the base of linux /var/ and such, can we do that with this (live cd and rescue mode)?
<papa_> one guy said join ubntu server
<pangolin> papa_, ask the mint channel ops
<hydrox24_> chalcedony: ok, thanks. But what do you mean by base? is it a synonym for the root of var?
<papa_> how
<chalcedony> papa, are you having fun?
<almoxarife> papa_: mint meets on #windows
<papa_> i am abit confuse
<hellyeah> hey
<pangolin> almoxarife, not helpful
<hellyeah> how can i solve this error
<chalcedony> hydrox24_, yes, probably - i'm bad on termnology. sorry
<hellyeah> i mean is there a way to solve that error
<hellyeah> Error during commit
<hellyeah> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably a dependency cycle.'
<hellyeah> Restoring original system state
<FloodBot1> hellyeah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CFHowlett> hellyeah   welcome back
<AphisOne> someone private papa_ please
 * hydrox24_ just /ignore papa_ 
<papa_> u guys seem better than those retarded mint fans
<CFHowlett> hydrox24_   done - 10 minutes ago
 * hydrox24_ just /ignore(d) papa_, you should do the same
<chalcedony> pangolin, wise.
<hilarie> Why the ban?
<sin_tax> That guy seemed like he was trolling it up
<hydrox24_> hilarie: he was being offtopic and a nuisance and a noob and possibly a troll.
<CFHowlett> hilarie   refusal to follow the rules.  Do YOU have an ubuntu support request?
<hilarie> Only if you want to help me set up a rsync daemon
<hilarie> man pages are making me sad
<hmw> Since the update to Firefox 10, I cannot use FireBug anymore, because FF crashes instantly, when I try to write an object to the console. I cannot work on my program anymore, what can I do?
<CFHowlett> hmw   ff10?  y u no ff11?
<wylde> chalcedony: are you able to 'sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sda5' ...and/or sda6
<hmw> CFHowlett: how?
<hydrox24_> hmw: I think that you need to take this up at #firefox or with mozilla, not an ubuntu [rpblem and doesn't seem immediately fixable anyway
<pangolin> hydrox24_, we don't like the term noob here. being new is not a bad thing.
<CFHowlett> hmw   I'm on 10.04.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get ugprade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hydrox24_> pangolin: sorry, I didn't mean noob as in new, I meant noob as he was possibly being a loser by trolling us, incorrect use.
<hmw> ah you are suggesting moving away from the LTS?
<chalcedony> wylde, with the live cd in there its going to mean we tell it "do that" and it does it.. our data is precious. i'm scared both ways.
<CFHowlett> hmw   not at all.  I'm still on 10.04
<chalcedony> wylde, i can't ssh with the darned cd in it
<wylde> chalcedony: it should work from the live cd, it's to check the partition for errors
<hellyeah> CFF thanks
<hellyeah> i guess i did convert job
<CFHowlett> hellyeah   plz tell me you got that issue solved?
<hellyeah> i am not sure the boss like it but what the hell man
<hellyeah> :D
<CFHowlett> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Success.jpg>hellyeah
<chalcedony> wylde, it won't destroy it? i can get back into Partition Disks then
<hellyeah> i guess i solved
<hmw> CFHowlett: what would dist-upgrade do, if not upgrading to the newest ubuntu version?
<CFHowlett> hellyeah>https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Success.jpg>hellyeah
<hellyeah> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<k_sze> so I found out that GADMIN-SAMBA is broken.
<MACscr> is anyone remoting into their ubuntu system with a windows rdp client?
<k_sze> the darn thing doesn't support the "netbios name" property.
<irish> Having  problems opening rar files. Could someone please help? Newbie.
<chalcedony> MACscr, i use winssh to get out of the windows box to the linux box.
<html_5> how do i set up a web cam? and also use the built in mic
<CFHowlett> hmw   dist-upgrade is NOT dist-release.  dist-upgrade updates all packages in the distro to their highest version in the stream.  *as I understand it*
<hellyeah> yeah
<trism> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<hellyeah> hey
<hilarie> Is there a way to be able to click around through a program similary to nano, I figured it wasn't possible, but then I played with midnight commander, and you can use your mouse on that
<wylde> chalcedony: you  should be able to yes. sda5 as far as I can tell is where your "system" files are. if you're concerned then don't use it on sda6
<MACscr> chalcedony: id rather do it without a third party client. Windows RDP is available on pretty much anyones system
<hmw> CFHowlett: alright... i'll look into it. Just wondering, why the Gnome-updater would not do that
<CFHowlett> trism   thanks
<hellyeah> when i update my system i took an error http://dpaste.com/718137/ is there any comment on that
<escott> irish, have you installed unrar? its part of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hellyeah> hey
<wylde> chalcedony: also, as a safety measure can you mount sda6 from the live cd and backup the contents to your computer?
<hellyeah> i never took an advirtisement until today
<irish> escott: yes but I cant find it in menu
<hellyeah> what is the reason of advirtesement
<CFHowlett> hellyeah   we're all getting them.
<CFHowlett> hellyeah   spam
<CFHowlett> irc style
<hellyeah> haha
<hellyeah> :D
<escott> irish, its a cli util
<wylde> chalcedony: or boot hubby's computer without cd and grab the contents over sftp
<hellyeah> but i never took a spam here
<chalcedony> wylde, i don't know. it's showing a list .. sec to type it
<hellyeah> this is my first experience
<irish> escott: newbie I dont understand
<escott> irish, so you might have to open the terminal, you can also try using file-roller
<chalcedony> wylde, if it was safe to exit the CD then we could use command line ..
<irish> escott: fileroller in synaptic
<irish> escott: just do a search?
<chalcedony> Enter Rescuie Mode
<CFHowlett> hellyeah   regarding your error, the updater wouldn't update to one package due to some kind of dependency deficiency.  The original package is still in place..
<hellyeah> there is no comment about upgrade problem
<escott> !info file-roller | irish
<ubottu> irish: file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 452 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<hellyeah> CFHowlett,  this error cut whole update/upgrade progress
<chalcedony> Enter a device you wish to use as your root file system. you will be able to choose among various rescue operations to perform on this file system.
<hellyeah> should i wait for sometime to upgrade my system
<wylde> chalcedony: I don't know what you're into, but *slaps forehead* I should have suggested to copy the data in /home to your computer using ssh long ago
<irish> escott: so I install the package file-roller and it will extract my rar files?
<chalcedony> wylde - i told him not to use it. sigh
<CFHowlett> hellyeah   wait.  it might be fixed later.
<wylde> chalcedony: copying important data off the affected system really should have been the first priority to be honest
<hellyeah> yeah okey
<escott> irish, its a gui and it might be able to use unrar to extract. if it doesn't offer that option then you would have to open a terminal and use unrar on the cli
<escott> !cli | irish
<ubottu> irish: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<irish> ok
<chalcedony> wylde, everybody was trying to fix it in situ.
<wylde> chalcedony: yeah I know, I learned my lesson though and keep my old retired pc's as home network backup server heh :)
<Stormer97> hello
<CFHowlett> Stormer97   greetings
<Stormer97> what goes on?
<hydrox24> Stormer97: Do you need support with ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> Stormer97   this is the ubuntu support channel.  do you have an ubuntu issue?
<Stormer97> ok, sorry, i do not
<hmw> CFHowlett: hah, I got lucky, the latest update seems to have fixed my issue. Didn't even need the command line. Do you know, if dist-upgrade is done by the Gnome updater?
<CFHowlett> hmw   depends on your settings I believe.
<wylde> chalcedony: I honestly think at this point you should work on getting your data off that drive. I'm not finding any working soloutions to that problem :(
<srini> While browsing https sites are not opening... how to solve this
<irish> escott: apparently file-roller comes install as default in ubuntu 10.10 but, its not in menu and a file search results in nothing
<hmw> CFHowlett: btw, apt-get upgrade: This command upgrades all installed packages. This is the equivalent of "Mark all upgrades" in Synaptic. apt-get dist-upgrade: The same as the above, except add the "smart upgrade" checkbox. It tells APT to use "smart" conflict resolution system, and it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the expense of less important ones if necessary.
<escott> irish, it would be listed as archive manager in the menu or archive something
<sacarlson> srini: all https sites?   give an example and what error seen
<CFHowlett> hmw   thanks.
<irish> ok
<hmw> back to debugging my weird program logic *g* thanks
<wowyang> Hi, all! Any way to record sound under CLI ? Thanks
<escott> wowyang, arecord
<srini> sacarlson :  yes.. Server not found
<srini> sacarlson : i tried gmail.com
<AphisOne> irish: if your trying to extract the contents of a archive but don't want the leading empty parent directories, use --strip-conponents=X
<hilarie> I don't understand, do you perform these steps on the server that has the stuff, or the client that wants the things? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#Rsync_Daemon
<chalcedony> http://pastebin.com/ug6X4p0u wylde this is the page in the rescue cd that we are on
<wowyang> escott: More specific? For example, i want to generate 1.wav
<irish> escott: I've read everything in the menu and there is nothing that even remotely resembles an Archiver
<escott> wowyang, never used it myself. see the man page or look online
<wowyang> escott: thanks
<escott> irish, well you could do it from the terminal. identify what folder the .rar is in open a terminal and then type "cd /path/to/the/rar/file" but without the "filename.rar" at the end (just the directory). then type unrar e filename.rar and it will extract into that directory
<chalcedony> DOES anyone know if it will do damage to my disk or data to exit the ubuntu live cd at that page?
<irish> escott: ok
<hydrox24> chalcedony: you should be all right to exit the livecd, looks like it hasn't mounted your HDD in anyway yet.
<escott> chalcedony, doubt it could damage anything as it hasn't even picked a root fs. what was it doing before that?
<irish> escott: I have 700 rar files to extract.
<wylde> chalcedony: /dev/sdf correspond to your fdisk -l output from earlier, so /dev/sdf5 should be your system or '/' directory
<escott> irish, ok. for f in *.rar do; unrar e $f; done;
<rattt> suppu mangu
<rattt> huhuhu
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mkultra_> split lol
<escott> irish, ; before do not after sorry
<irish> huh?
<Random832> escott: you want x, not e
<hilarie> well then
<Random832> e drops subdirectories
<sacarlson> srini: what browser are you using?  did you try any other sites other than google?  not all google have https
<Random832> irish: ^
<irish> please type exact for copy and paste
<escott> irish, "for f in *.rar; do unrar e $f; done" will extract all rar files to the current directory (and flatten any directories inside those rar files x instead of e will not flatten the subdirectories)
<FireStorms> is there a bash command for regex search
<escott> irish, and if any of those files have spaces in their names then you need to use "$f"
<zykotick9> FireStorms: grep you mean?
<irish> I am so lost
<MACscr> anyone using xrdp?
<irish> been on Linux for 1 week
<FireStorms> zykes-, yes ty
<MACscr> im getting a blank screen when i remote into my headless ubuntu 11.10 system
<escott> irish, "ls *.rar" does it list the rar files you want to extract
<OerHeks> irish, after installing unrar, you can double-click the .rar and fileroller will open.
<irish> I found more than one link to unrar and several directions for Terminal. They errored on me
<pi3ch> How to change default man viewer in ubuntu?
<lanceio> how can I get app-get for arch?
<irish> brb
<escott> !ot | lanceio
<ubottu> lanceio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chalcedony> http://pastebin.com/H7eWmC1M wylde my husband wants to  use the cd.
<irish> escott: ty for your help its working
<irish> :)
<Random832> irish: apt-get install unrar ?
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I am having problems with the unarchiver cause the compressed file has filenames with tildes or weird characters. how do I fix this?
<chalcedony> the first actual option is Enter a shell
<irish> Happy St. Pattys Day...all [|;0)}
<irish> Random832: yes worked
<irish> ty
<pi3ch> any way to use vim as a default man viewer?
<escott> pi3ch, readline supports both emacs and vi movement directives. you can probably just change your readline preferences
<wylde> chalcedony: ok, I   would think either rescue operations or Execute a shell in /dev/sda5
<chalcedony> pi3ch, enter man vim - try #vim
<hilarie> I don't understand, do you perform these steps on the server that has the stuff, or the client that wants the things? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#Rsync_Daemon
<chalcedony> wylde, we will try execute a shell
<kavit_> hello all
<vjirma> !ops
<ttzms> !ops
<zkhbyr> !ops
<wewuwx> !ops
<lbelqk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ttzms> !ops
<vjirma> !ops
<wewuwx> !ops
<zkhbyr> !ops
<lbelqk> !ops
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I am having problems with the fileroller cause the compressed file has filenames with tildes or weird characters. how do I fix this?
<escott> HoNgOuRu, you could try using the cli, but its hard to work around gui bugs
<OerHeks> hilarie, the Deamon runs on your server.
<HoNgOuRu> escott, it is a problem with characters
<L3top> AphisOne: http://pastebin.com/Cb8Ysngh  this needs more work, some error checking, and some alternate methods... but if you create a file named whatever you want, I called it tardir.sh, make it executable (chmod +x tardir.sh)... to use type "./tardir.sh /path/to/archive" and it will try and figure out what it is, get a list of its contents, and extract the first directory.
<HoNgOuRu> I cant extract
<pi3ch> escott: hmm.. never heard of readline?
<hilarie> OerHeks thanks, I'll try it on that side :)
<hilarie> What was that emergency?
<escott> HoNgOuRu, i understand the problem. im suggesting you dont use fileroller but instead use the cli
<sleepybug> hey guys, can anyone help me out...I am wanting to compile my customized version of wubi...but I don't know what compiler to use.
<HoNgOuRu> "cli" ?
<escott> !cli | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<AphisOne> L3top: I think --strip-components=1 works
<HoNgOuRu> ho, ok
<escott> pi3ch, its a library for terminal interaction that most oss terminal utilities use
<kavit_> I am trying to partition a GPT disk with 100 partitions using parted. However when i try to mkfs, I can only see around 16 /dev/sdbXX entries. Is there a hard limit on the number of paritions that will get assigned a device by udevd?
<sleepybug> anyone?
<chalcedony> http://pastebin.com/PFt7aDpM wylde - decisions
<L3top> I dont see how it can figure out what kind of archive it is, and then extract a single, first listed directory... but ok... it was fun to make anyway.
<kavit_> is there a work around where I can go upto /dev/sdb101
<escott> kavit_, try using gdisk. i wouldn't be surprised if there are bugs in the gui that are causing it to blow up with this ridiculous scenario
<hydrox24> sleepybug: the wubi instruction say use make
<hydrox24> *make*
<kavit_> escott, I am using a script I wrote passing variables to parted.
<kavit_> no GUI
<sleepybug> hydrox24: i mean compile on a windows system
<hydrox24> sleepybug: is that what you were looking for?
<AphisOne> L3top: I do appreciate the help, I'm trying to figure out how to force tar to extract the files as a specific user, --owner doesn't seem to work
<escott> kavit_, sorry read gparted instead of parted. what does /proc/partitions say
<wylde> chalcedony: ok that's going to put you in a shell with access to everything on sda5, however we'll still need to figure out what files were modified.
<escott> AphisOne, that can only be done as root. are you using sudo
<chalcedony> wylde, i wish for a magic - fix that! button.
<hydrox24> sleepybug: why must you compile it ind windows?
<haz3lnut> kavit_  I'm afraid to ask why one would want 100+ partitions.
<kavit_> escott, I can see the partitions there. just no associated /dev/sdbXX entries. THis led me to believe it might be a udevd issue
<AphisOne> escott: it's a cmd being run from within puppet, it is run as root
<sleepybug> hydrox24: wubi is a ubuntu installer for windows
<sacarlson> kavit_: you might want to look into lvm if you want lots of partitions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<escott> AphisOne, a workaround would be to chown the file and then su -c to run the tar command
<wylde> chalcedony: don't we all!
<L3top> AphisOne: su - username -c
<hydrox24> sleepybug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_compile_Wubi_from_source.3F
<AphisOne> escott: chown what file?
<L3top> escott beat me to it
<kavit_> haz3lnut: building a OpenStack Storage swift node, trying to divide a 2TB disk into 19.00 GB partitions
<escott> AphisOne, the tar file
<sleepybug> hydrox24: thanks, not to sound ungrateful; but that is for compiling on a unix system. I am going to try and use vb
<AphisOne> escott: tar is taking input from the STDIN from wget STDOUT
<hydrox24> sleepybug: ok, that's cool
<chalcedony> wylde we have a big blue screen with a white bar at the bottom with a # sign  in the left hand corner of the screen. and nothing moving.
<escott> AphisOne, in that case just the whole subshell inside su -c
<L3top> yup
<AphisOne> escott: ??
<orionsonofneptun> any one know of ubuntu 11.10 mem test on os cd
<sacarlson> kavit_: lvm partitions are also dynamicly resizable
<orionsonofneptun> how long does it take
<wylde> chalcedony: are you able to enter commands?
<dj_segfault1> I think my server's running out of something (IRQ?  DMA?).  I hooked up a new sata hard drive (I have 4 installed already plus a sata DVDRW, and a total of 6 sata ports on my mobo), and the server would not boot.  unhooked the new drive then it booted again.  I tried hooking up the new hard drive again and unhooking the DVDRW then it boots.  Unhook the new drive and hook the DVD drive up again then it worked.  But now 
<chalcedony> wylde so it seems! yes we can type
<AphisOne> escott: wouldn't that still cause it to run as root, I'm doing the testing as root, and --owner doesn't seem to work
<escott> AphisOne, su -c "some command here" somebody
<wylde> chalcedony: the unfortunate part is I still haven't really found any useful info that issue :(
<kavit_> sacarlason: I am aware of that. I have just been handed a sheet of requirements and asked to write a script. xfs partitions, 100 per disk, 10 disks a node
<chalcedony> wylde, ill be daring and try ls
<AphisOne> escott: ahhh
<wylde> chalcedony: alrighty :)
<MACscr> so my vnc connection to my ubuntu system looks like so http://screencast.com/t/XrDgUZnY. suggestions for getting something actually usable?
<escott> kavit_, then check the box. you've created the partitions as requested :). you could manually mknod
<kavit_> sacarlson: i would like to honestly say that I exhausted all options trying to get it to work before I put forward my alternative suggestion.
<sacarlson> kavit_: I would assume you could format lvm partitions in xfs so I don't see a problem
<orionsonofneptun> anybody????
<kavit_> escott, yeah I was afraid you'd say that
<kavit_> hehe
<kavit_> escott, no magic udevd list option somewhere?
<kavit_> :P
<escott> orionsonofneptun, depends on how much ram, a single pass on 8gb can take as little as 10 minutes, but to run all passes across all ram and relocate memtest86 can take 10+ hours
<escott> kavit_, it could be an issue in the kernel. i dont know how large the mknod numbers can be
<Tyrope> Greetings, I have a (global) bash alias that launches a screen and automatically detaches from it. However, I'm wondering if there's a way to have it check if a specific name screen exists, if so attach, if not create and detach. Is such a thing possible?
<escott> Tyrope, touch a file in /tmp and test for the existence of that
<kavit_> escott, it has a 3.0.12 oneiric kernel. However, rackspace swift guidelines state "We recommend that there be a minimum of 100 partitions per drive to insure even distribution across the drives. A good starting point might be to figure out the maximum number of drives the cluster will contain, and then multiply by 100, and then round up to the nearest power of two."
<Tyrope> escott: this file will be deleted no matter the reason the screen closes?
<chalcedony> http://pastebin.com/tgfDTPQb wylde a list
<wylde> chalcedony: I'm actually about to try abusing a VM trying to recreate your problem heh
<escott> Tyrope, no you would have to cleanup the tmp file if screen closes
<chalcedony> :)
<AphisOne> escott: thanks, that worked like a charm.... su -c "wget -O - https://example.com/some.tar.file | tar -Jk --strip-components=1" www-data
<chalcedony> wylde if you can that might be extremely helpful - the mess was adobe9 installed to the wrong place and him poking around
<sleepybug> I have another question guys. When I am trying to download the wubi source code...they have multiple "source code repositories" such as the windows frontend, and the linux backend but they are called two different programs...if i just download the wubi windows frontend program, will I have the program or only a piece of it?
<orionsonofneptun> escott ok then so 1.5 gb can take 10 hous for full test
<kavit_> sacarlson: ofcourse. I am just trying to see if I can get things to work within the instructions first, if not I have to go outside them. Was wondering if anyone might have encountered an issue with over 16b partitions on a gpt disk failing
<LukeNukem> Hello, any playONlinux users here
<wylde> chalcedony: well that looks right, yeah I'm gonig to try. Does hubby recall any specific locations he was in? or maybe a "chancy" sudo commands that got used?
<escott> orionsonofneptun, generally you will know within the first few minutes if the ram will pass, its possible that stressing it a bit longer can lead to failure detection that you might have missed
<Tyrope> escott: so if say, the screen crashes and closes without deleting that file it would fail.
<Tyrope> or is there a way to catch the screen closing event.
<sleepybug> Cany anyone help me :/
<wylde> chalcedony: by chancy sudo commands I mean like 'sudo rm -R *.blahblah' <-- don't do that!
<escott> Tyrope, well the next time around you would have a file in /tmp that shouldn't exist and you will try to connect to a non-existent screen event. youre alias should become a bash function and should handle that case
<orionsonofneptun> escott im running it on a toshiba im trying to fix
<orionsonofneptun> im doing all i can think of
<chalcedony> wylde my husband's speech center was almost completely destryed by the stroke. he pantomimed a long strong of commands or something
<orionsonofneptun> and trying to learn at the same time
<sleepybug> <Irma_Weldon> is spamming me about wearing a bra? recruiting me to some forum....
<sleepybug> in a pm
<escott> chalcedony, fyi there is an accessibility channel, if the problem was a11y related
<wylde> chalcedony: ok, hmmm. I find tons of posts about the issue you have and yet not a single working solution :(
<orionsonofneptun> escott check pm
<chalcedony> escott, i'm sorry what?
<escott> !pm > orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun, please see my private message
<chalcedony> wylde, he uses the graphical interfaces - he's an old windows guy
<chalcedony> i think with the gui you mess things up differently than we who type
<orionsonofneptun> escott is it ok to pm
<orionsonofneptun> its off topic
<escott> chalcedony, wasn't following your problem, but if it is accessibility related there is/was an accessibility channel #ubuntu-accessibility (it might be empty)
<orionsonofneptun> im on test 8 how many are thier
<wylde> chalcedony: *cough* oops wrong terminal >.<
<escott> orionsonofneptun, 20-100 cant remember or so. then it moves the memtestx86 program in memory and starts again
<orionsonofneptun> ok then
<domo2> besides running sudo hostname and changing /etc/hostname, is there anything else I need to do to change the hostname on the box?
<domo2> edit /etc/hosts?
<escott> orionsonofneptun, usually after the first pattern passes you "know" thats its good, but if you are suspicious let it run a bit longer
<Tyrope> domo2: not 100% sure, but I think you need to reboot.
<orionsonofneptun> ok its been going for 1 25 16   hour and 25 min and 16 sec lol
<hydrox24> Tyrope: pehaps just restart the relevant network interface?
<chalcedony> escott, the problem is the human interface but thank you so much IRC is a text medium - the one thing we both have is text/graphics so it works better than lots of things
<Tyrope> hydrox24: or that.
<hydrox24> domo2: so just sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<chalcedony> wylde, lol
<hydrox24> then run sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<hydrox24> replace eth0 with the relevant inteface if you know better.
<sleepybug> I have another question guys. When I am trying to download the wubi source code...they have multiple "source code repositories" such as the windows frontend, and the linux backend but they are called two different programs...if i just download the wubi windows frontend program, will I have the program or only a piece of it?
<wylde> chalcedony: it figures, when you actually WANT to break something it doesn't want to break >.<
<orionsonofneptun> sleepy bug do you mind pm
<sleepybug> depends on what its about
<chalcedony> wylde he's GOOD isn't he? ;)
<sleepybug> orionsonofneptun: what is it about
<wylde> chalcedony: yep! I do have to be careful since I want to duplicate your situation not just completely destroy the VM, which is actually ridiculously easy to do.
<robodog> hehe
<Tyrope> wylde: destroying VMs is easy indeed. Most satisfying too, I must admit. as long as you have back-ups.
<wylde> Tyrope: I only have 1 VM i care about not loosing, all the rest are for exactly what I'm doing now :)
<robodog> ls
<robodog> pwd
<hydrox24> wylde: what are you trying to do?
<wylde> hydrox24: deliberatley cause the same situation that chalcedony has
<chalcedony> wylde he was opening different directories and files seeing if he adobe9 was there and then trying to get it to open pdf files correctly
<chalcedony> he spent a lot of time on it because the pdfs said they were broken
<chalcedony> evince said it too
<wylde> chalcedony: hmm
<chalcedony> wylde, i went to sleep.. he woke up and worked on it.
<superdave321> Does anyone know of a good tool to use to copy the entire contents of a drive to an image file or similar?
<escott> superdave321, dd
<wylde> chalcedony: ahh ok, I'm still trying to find info too..
<superdave321> escott: Is there a noob friendly guide you can point me to?
<[Si]> superdave321 dd if=/dev/sourcedisk of=/path/to/image.img bs=1024k
<escott> superdave321, dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > sda1.img.gz
<mr_gees100_peas> Hi,  I'm trying to install a theme in gnome shell ubuntu 11.10. I followed the instruction in which I create a folder in the home directory called .Theme I downloaded the theme and extracted it to the .Theme folder. When I open the advance setting tools and click on the themse button I do not see the new theme listed. What do I do?
<superdave321> escott, [Si]: thanks!
<[Si]> escott's is fancier it'll compress it for you on the fly ;)
 * CollegeFreshman dies
<L3top> [Si]: that amount of compression will take a long time, crazy long depending on size.
<[Si]> Guess it depends how fast your cpu is and how big /dev/sda1 ;)
<escott> L3top, gzip is block compression it can easily keep up with data streaming off a disk
<L3top> yes... I was recommending yours
<CollegeFreshman> just sudo rm -rf /* &
<CFHowlett> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<almoxarife> CollegeFreshman: bored?
<[Si]> DD can be dangerous if you type the if and of the wrong way round
 * [Si] has done that...
<CollegeFreshman> very
<L3top> they don't call it disk destroyer for nothing.
 * CollegeFreshman is bored... DIES
<Tyrope> CollegeFreshman: one of the most fun ways of destroying your VM. :)
<CollegeFreshman> or if you just rooted a server
<CollegeFreshman> I'm having way too much fun with ms12-020
<chalcedony> :)
<almoxarife> CollegeFreshman: perhaps you need to join #windows?
<CollegeFreshman> #winblows?
<chalcedony> :)
 * Tyrope just re-read that !danger command and wonders who Will Robinson is.
<L3top> youth, wasted on the young
<escott> Tyrope, lost in space
<chalcedony> Tyrope, Lost in Space
<chalcedony> L3top, indeed
<Tyrope> I'll have to look into that.
<escott> im sure its on youtube
<Tyrope> That's what I meant. ;)
<Tyrope> Now, I had vim open on my VM... anybody remember why
<chalcedony> Tyrope, it was one of the first best space series
<aslan> Hi, I'm using Backtrack in Virtualbox and my primary OS is ubuntu 10.10 now I'm facing Internet connectivity issue in Backtrack, though the primary OS is connected with Internet ....
<aslan> How to resolve it
<CollegeFreshman> try the backtrack channel
<CFHowlett> !backtrack|aslan
<ubottu> aslan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<CollegeFreshman> aslan: run dhclient3 eth0
<CollegeFreshman> then ping google.com
<Tyrope> CollegeFreshman: solid test, pinging google. :P
<aslan> CollegeFreshman, to run that in Ubuntu or BT
<CollegeFreshman> BT
<CollegeFreshman> also try right clicking on the network adapter and setting it to bridged
<CollegeFreshman> on Virtualbox
<aslan> Okay, Thank you... I will check it now ..
<superdave321> Ok, back from the dd discussion... If I were to clone the disk to another mounted drive, how would I do that?
<escott> superdave321, you cant clone a dd image to a mounted partition
<aslan> Okay, Thank you... I will check it now ..
<escott> superdave321, you also should never extract a dd image from a mounted partition
<superdave321> escott: What do I need to do to clone, then?
<TheOnion> When I type make for a makefile. Where's make located?
<superdave321> Or how..
<[Si]> which make
<escott> TheOnion, "which make"
<TheOnion> make file
<TheOnion> the make command
<TheOnion> after do the apt-get install make, when i type make it works, how come?
<escott> superdave321, to use dd you need to copy an unmounted partition or disk to a file, and then you can restore in the same way. if you want to clone your system root you can use a livecd, but with floss why bother, just use !clone to replicate the packages
<[Si]> make tea
<mr_gees100_peas> can anybody help with with installing a theme?
<Tyrope> TheOnion: I'm going to guess your working directory.
<escott> TheOnion, the makefile declares targets like so "targetname: dependencies[newline][tab]commands"
<CollegeFreshman> dd if=/dev/hda* of=/derp/herp
<aslan> CollegeFreshman, Its working after running the dhclient3 command. Thank you so much.
<CollegeFreshman> no problem
<CollegeFreshman> I always have that problem in backtrack
<CollegeFreshman> well its more of a feature than a bug
<Fyodorovna> superdave321, check out clonezilla.org
<ahhughes> would anyone recommend anything over virtualbox?
<TheOnion> make makefile, where does the "make" come from? It doesn't seem to be in /bin
<Tyrope> ahhughes: host OS?
<escott> TheOnion, /usr/bin/make
<CollegeFreshman> ./configure
<TheOnion> ok thanks :D
<escott> ahhughes, on what basis? virtualbox is free which is nice. IBM z-series host OS can probably host more instances but its a little bit more expensive
<[Si]> escott you have a zSeries at home?
<[Si]> that's epic hardware.
<ahhughes> Tyrope, base OS is ubuntu 11.10 and want to run Win7 and/or maybe XP on VM's
<escott> [Si], saving up for it. just a few more millenia and my penny jar will have enough change
<Tyrope> ahhughes: no idea then, I do it the other way around. xD (Win7 host, UbuntuVM)
<tr0n> why run win, u have the best OS already?
<CollegeFreshman> what about a VM inside a VM's VM?
<superdave321> Well, I'm trying to rescue my root drive before a reinstall. I just want to clone that drive to an external of larger size. Is there a command or free tool that will let me do that?
<Tyrope> CollegeFreshman: VMception.
<[Si]> I've only ever done that with esx CollegeFreshman
<erpo> superdave321: Clonezilla?
<[Si]> superdave321 clonezilla
<ahhughes> Tyrope, oh well no harm in trying virtual box.... just gotta wonder where on earth can I get the media for win7... it came pre-installed on this laptop... with no media.
<ahhughes> I got the serial's tho.
<superdave321> Ok. Thanks
<escott> ahhughes, you have to buy it. you dont have a license for a vm install
<escott> ahhughes, your license is an OEM license only
<Tyrope> ahhughes: if you got a legit serial you can burn your own disc and use that serial.
<ahhughes> I do have a legit serial
<Tyrope> escott: I have an OEM license too, and I can run a VM just fine. as long as it's the only install.
<escott> Tyrope, ok. good to know i might do that with my laptop later then
<ahhughes> all I need is the dvd/cd's :'(
<Tyrope> escott: There's a diff between OEM and Pre-install OEM though. if it's pre-install it might be MAC locked.
<Tyrope> (or rather, hardware-locked.)
<aslan> How to enable the universe component in ubuntu ?
<CollegeFreshman> edit your software sources
<escott> Tyrope, well thats the problem i had when i tried to do a direct image switch. i couldn't get past the hal on boot
<erpo> Every time I hear people talking about this I'm glad I don't use Windows.
<tr0n> hehe
<Tyrope> erpo: Aye, i'm never going to go Win8 either.
<Tyrope> if my key runs out for whatever reason, hello fulltime ubuntu.
<CollegeFreshman> only if you could play decent games on linux
 * CollegeFreshman sighs
<Tyrope> CollegeFreshman: wine?
<tr0n> theres some good linux games: armagtron, tuxracer, etc
<erpo> CollegeFreshman: I buy all of the humble indie bundle games, which are all Linux native. They're pretty fun.
<CollegeFreshman> tron is badass that's all I did in AP computer science
<bazhang> !ot | CollegeFreshman
<ubottu> CollegeFreshman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erpo> CollegeFreshman: But, given you're a college freshman, you're probably more interested in Halo. :)
<tr0n> hehehe
 * CollegeFreshman plays halo... DIES
<bazhang> CollegeFreshman, thats enough
<tr0n> bazhang stfu
<CollegeFreshman> ok
<[Si]> if you are using oem windows, you can get virtualbox to pass through the dmi strings so the oem cd thinks it's on the original hardware.
<CollegeFreshman> back on topic
<tr0n> noone likes a narc
<Cackala> Is it possiblie to burn DVD data with multi-layer menus that is only 700 MB to a CD
<erpo> Cackala: Yes. Now ask if your DVD player will play it back.
<Cackala> Will my DVD player play it back?
<Tyrope> Make sure to say please.
<erpo> Cackala: No clue. :)
<Cackala> please
<Tyrope> no, to your DVD player. xD
<bazhang> Tyrope, thats not helpful
<Tyrope> Sorry.
<Tyrope> It's late.
<Random832> ubuntu should make a graphical kernel panic screen that looks like this http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20107347-1/windows-8-blue-screen-of-death-gets-sad-face/
<Cackala> no, that it won't play back in my DVD player?
<Tyrope> Cackala: ignore me.
<bazhang> Cackala, using devede? its doubtful but you can try
<erpo> Cackala: Depends on the DVD player. Given the price of a blank CD, I would just try it.
<erpo> Random832: I've never seen a kernel panic on ubuntu. :)
<bazhang> Random832, why paste that here?
<Cackala> no, that it won't play back in my DVD player?
<Cackala> k
<bazhang> Cackala, doubtful, but you may give it a shot using devede
<Cackala> Would it play on an older one that has no DivX support, or a newer one with DivX support
<mr_gees100_peas> installing themes help
<bazhang> mr_gees100_peas, from where
<Mneum> If I install the daily build of 12.04 and keep it updated will it update itself to the official release when 12.04 releases?
<bazhang> !final | Mneum
<ubottu> Mneum: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<erpo> Cackala: It will totally depend on whether it knows to look for DVD data structures on a CD. It will definitely need a laser that can read CDs. Beyond that it's all firmware.
<Random832> bazhang: i just love the :(
<bazhang> Random832, its not a support issue, dont put it here
<Cackala> most DVD players can read photo CDs and VCDs at the very least
<Random832> sorry wrong channel
<Random832> i forgot you couldn't do general discussion about ubuntu in here
<JermBrb> whats the kcad aptget called ?
<bazhang> JermBrb, kcad? the package?
<JermBrb> sorry my bad
<JermBrb> kicad it is
<bazhang> !info kicad | JermBrb
<ubottu> JermBrb: kicad (source: kicad): Electronic schematic and PCB design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20110616-1 (oneiric), package size 4298 kB, installed size 11484 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kicad     <------ JermBrb
<JermBrb> thanks :D
<JermBrb> i remember the !info command
<MACscr> if i want a program to run as a particular user, how should i go about creating that user? I wouldnt think i would add them like a normal one
<beatbreaker> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<AlbireoX> Funny. I'm doing a yum install via SSH and it's lagging my computer as opposed to the server.
<AlbireoX> And coincidentally, the lag ended when the install completed.
<rypervenche> AlbireoX: yum is detrimental to your computer's health.
<AlbireoX> how so rypervenche?
<vn> errr...how did ubuntu guess my nickname???  I'm in the install and its asking my hostname and its suggesting something beginning with my nick...
<vn> precise beta server x64
<AlbireoX> yum is yummy
<AlbireoX> apt-get is aptgetty
<mr_gees100_peas> Hi,  I need help with installing a theme. The advance tweak tools do not list the new theme as described by various tutorials
<Tyrope> vn: Your machine has a psycic link with your brain. (it's probably a coincidence.)
<CFHowlett> vn   knock knock.  The matrix has you...
<meanieface> quit
<vn> vn-System-Product-Name-System-Product-Name
<vn> im not so convinced
<bazhang> mr_gees100_peas, what theme, whats the link
<bazhang> vn support for 12.04 in #ubuntu+1
<mr_gees100_peas> bazhang: various. Let me get the link/links
<k_sze> Somehow the HDMI audio out of my Ocelot machine doesn't seem to be working.
<k_sze> My LCD monitor tells me there is no HDMI audio signal.
<mr_gees100_peas> bazhang: Here is one of the themes (http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/beautiful-tron-legacy-and-aqua-themes.html) and here is a link explaining how to install it. Many links follow this same format (http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-Themes-in-Ubuntu-11-10-231213.shtml)
<mr_gees100_peas> bazhang: I didn't follow the one where it said to copy files since it looks dangerous
<acnot> Hi there all, say I just installed 12.04 on my little happy and wow I must say it really kicks butt. Only problem is any time I try to play a video in vlc or movie player the desktop disappears and shoots me out to what looks like the start of the shut down prompt, processes about two things and then just sits there.
<bazhang> acnot, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<UberDuper> Nobody responds there. :/
<bazhang> mr_gees100_peas, are you on 11.10?
<mr_gees100_peas>  bazhang: yes 11.10
<bazhang> UberDuper, then be patient, thats the support channel for it
<bazhang> mr_gees100_peas, ubuntu-tweak-tool is in the repos; what is the dangerous command you are referring to
<mr_gees100_peas> bazhang: In the tron theme website there is an installation method not using the advance settings tool. Is copying the files directly into some folder.
<mr_gees100_peas> Installation of Gnome Shell Themes:
<mr_gees100_peas> Backup /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme folderExtract the archive and rename gnome-shell to themeCopy this folder to /usr/share/gnome-shell/Restart Gnome Shell by hitting Alt+F2, then type 'r' and Press EnterYou can also use Gnome Tweak Tool to install directly from zip file
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: just download the zip for the theme and then open it using gnomme-tweak-tool
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: I can guide you through that if you would like.
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: Thats just it. gnomme-tweak-tool doesn't list anything or doesn't give the option to navigate to where the theme is. Well, unless I'm using the wrong tool.
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: yes please. I've been at this for well over 5 hours
<hydrox24> Metal-E3000: here's a great tutorial, worked first time for me. http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/10/tweaking-gnome-shell-5-step-to-make.html
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: is gnome-tweak-tool the same as advance settings? Like the one shown in the link?
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: yes that is correct
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: sorry, the link doesn;t actually provide instructions
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: I will still help you though :)
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: Here is what i did. 1) In the home folder I made a folder called .themes 2) I downloaded and extracted the theme I want there. 3) I opened gnome-tweak and clicked on the themes button. I then  looked through all the pull down menus but none of the themes I downloaded where listed.
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: I think that gnome-tweak simply doesn't know where to look and it doesn't give you an option to browse fo the files.
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: it should give you an option, hold on
<hydrox24> click "theme" in the side bar
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: ok. I openened gnome tweaked and clicked on themes. Whats next?
<bazhang> mr_gees100_peas, you named a folder with the .   dot in front? thats hidden you realize
<bazhang> mr_gees100_peas, just dl it to your Desktop , not a hidden folder
<mr_gees100_peas> bazhang:That is what all the tutorials said to do.
<mr_gees100_peas> bazhang: ok let me try that. Now should I unconpress it to the desktop or is it smart enough to do the whole thing?
<bazhang> mr_gees100_peas, just leave it as a zip
<hydrox24> Metal-E3000: now there should be a button near to the bottom, in the middle(ish) that says (none)
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: now there should be a button near to the bottom, in the middle(ish) that says (none)
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: Nope, there is no button labeled "NONE"
<newer> help!!!  I want to set another font of my terminal, but the width between letters is bad,. And some letter is overlap.
<reith2004> mr_gees100_peas, where did you put ur .themes? i think the location must me, /home/username/.themes
<hydrox24> does the folder look like this?
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: /home/username/.themes/gs-ubuntu-ambiance-dark/gnome-shell/FILES_ARE_HERE
<newer> 谁可以帮下忙阿
<mr_gees100_peas> reith2004:  I put it in home/.them  I will put them in /home/username/.theme  and in the desktop just a sec
<bazhang> newer, english here
<psycho_oreos> !cn| newer
<ubottu> newer: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> newer, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<newer> ok
<newer>  help!!!  I want to set another font of my terminal, but the width between letters is bad,. And some letter is overlap.
<CollegeFreshman> 得中文如欲獲得中文的協 請輸入中文
<bazhang> CollegeFreshman, its english here only
<reith2004> mr_gees100_peas, it should be themes not theme...
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: OK now I know exactly what you want to do.
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: have you followed ALL the steps here: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/how-to-install-and-manage-gnome-shell.html
<hydrox24> ??
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: I don't see my username under /home
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: ok, so, can you use a terminal?
<mr_gees100_peas> hydrox24: yes. I mean, I'm no expert but I can list a file here and there.
<waxstone_> !zh | CollegeFreshman
<ubottu> CollegeFreshman: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<CollegeFreshman> I was kidding
<bazhang> CollegeFreshman, this is not the joke channel
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: can you use private messageing?
<hydrox24> mr_gees100_peas: I sent you some messages
<newer> I change the font of the terminal , but the letter is overlap. what should i do?
<athleek> i have two issues i need help with, no drivers for my wireless card and no drivers for my printer
<machiolate> anyone know of a good photoshop type program for linux/ubuntu?
<taglass> machiolate, gimp
<superdave321> machiolate: GIMP comes to mind...
<machiolate> great, thanks
<superdave321> But alas, I am not the first to suggest it.
<newer> who know how to change the terminal font, and the letter is not overlap?
<bazhang> newer, patience.
<bazhang> newer, dont repeat every one minute please
<reith2004> newer, right click the terminal then profile->profile preferences
<newer> I know that, but the letter is overlap
<superdave321> newer: I think you're just going to have to stick to fixed width fonts. What humans think of as normal don't really work for the purpose that the terminal serves.
<newer> ah
<newer> how to fix the width
<bazhang> !repeat | newer
<ubottu> newer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<taglass> newer, Font's are either fixed width or proportional.  Chhose a fixed width font.
<superdave321> newer: you're just going to have to find a different font with a fixed width.
<taglass> err fonts
<newer> the system font is fixed width, but I don't like it
<orionsonofneptun> what do ubuntu floodbots do
<superdave321> newer: just find one that you do like, but make sure it's fixed width.
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, protect against floods?
<taglass> newer, inconsolata is nice
<taglass> newer, It's in the repos
<orionsonofneptun> thats it???
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, yes
<newer> thx
<newer> who know how to identify the fixed width font?
<superdave321> newer: A quick google search might be the easiest thing...
<newer> maybe
<zykotick9> fixed-width font - terminus (both x and console available)
<jahid> is there any image editing tool for ubuntu? not normal image editing tool, i mean photoshop type image editing tool
<CollegeFreshman> gimp
<jahid> thankx
<CollegeFreshman> np
<orionsonofneptun> try gimp
<orionsonofneptun> in the software center
<orionsonofneptun> jahid try gimp
<CollegeFreshman> sudo apt-get install gimp
<jahid> orionsonofneptun, i already did. thanks a lot
<orionsonofneptun> im still trying to figyre gimp out
<orionsonofneptun> the support channel is #gimp
<jahid> okie
<GirlyGirl> jahid: or krita
<bazhang> jahid, something like imagemagick?
<jahid> something like photoshop
<GirlyGirl> jahid: inkscape if you want vector graphics
<jahid> ohh boy/girl now i am confused which one to try
<Abhijit> jahid, gimp
<Abhijit> jahid, choice is hell
<bazhang> jahid, imagemagick is an image manipulation tool as is gimp/krita and others. try them out
<jahid> alright guys, thanks a lot. but dont give any more option. let me try these out first
<sabin> klsdjf
<GirlyGirl> jahid: try all
<jahid> alright
<kdipe> wtf
<kdipe> http://images.4channel.org/f/src/Never_Relax_Around_Black_People.swf
<kalimojo> good morning
<frogzoo> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aisey> Good morning, I have ubuntu version 9.04 and I can not even install wine through the terminal, how?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | aisey
<ubottu> aisey: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> !9.04 | aisey
<ubottu> aisey: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<aisey> I can not even upgrade :-(
<bazhang> aisey, sure you can. check those eolupgrades links
<aisey> I look
<pratz> hey guys i am trying to connect iphone 3 to ubuntu 10.04 , can not see iphone on ubuntu 10.04 , any ideas ?
<pratz> I followed this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<pratz> and installed  libimobiledevice  and ifuse but still can not see iphone
<pratz> iphone has iOS 5
<mylisto3> has anyone ever had a problem getting burned dvds (from images) not to play on DVD players?
<notNicolas> this is embarassing
<notNicolas> usb can't be mounted
<hp>  zuza
<hp> hello
<phpN00b> some times my ubuntu install on my laptop feels slow
<hp> thanks you.
<phpN00b> it is some times laggy
<hp> writers
<hp> me
<notNicolas> I give up on this OS
<notNicolas> it's shit
<hp> hello
<hp> hello TIMIC
<hp> what is your name
<pratz> hello guys any help on connecting with iphone ios5 ?
<st47> This is a very strange channel
<hp> if anyone is there. I'm Polish
<phpN00b> st47, why is it strange?
<hp> hello
<hp> who will show off
<hp> google
<hp> whether I am alone here
<phpN00b> hp, you need help?
<orionsonofneptun> phpnoob you take pm
<hp> yes
<phpN00b> orionsonofneptun, sure
<waxstone_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hp> yes
<hp> help me
<waxstone_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hp> !!!!
<st47> >.>
<hp> HELP ME
<waxstone_> !ask | hp
<ubottu> hp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<st47> Have you asked a question yet, hp?
<superdave321> st47: He hasn't
<st47> superdave321: I didn't think so
<orionsonofneptun> phpnoob it says no such nick or channel you got something set wrong
<waxstone_> Trolling hr i think...
<st47> orionsonofneptun: you need to spell his name right
<st47> there are numbers in it
<hp> thanks you very match
<hp> what's with you
<hp> phnNOOB
<superdave321> hp: If you've got a question, ask.
<hp> I'm Polish and I do not know English well ... Unfortunately, I have UBUNTU network.
<waxstone_> !pl | hp
<ubottu> hp: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<waxstone_> hp join #ubuntu-pl
<MeirD> Hey. I am using "cp -r" to copy a directory, but for some reason ubuntu creates a symbolic link instead of copying the directory
<MeirD> Why is that?
<st47> I'm pretty sure it doesn't
<st47> unless it's already a symbolic link
<MeirD> oh my god, it was a sym link
<MeirD> sorry! :)
<st47> ;)
<longbi> hi all
<longbi> can anyone help me on phpmyadmin?
<st47> !ask | longbi
<ubottu> longbi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<longbi> i cant login into phpmyadmin?
<longbi> the below is the error:::
<longbi>  Reloading web server config apache2                                          apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<longbi>                                                                          [ OK ]
<FloodBot1> longbi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<longbi> FlootBot1: i'll be carefull
<st47> That's not an error
<st47> Well, do you have a fully qualified domain name?
<longbi> no. i'm running it on my desktop. testing.
<st47> Then how could apache possibly find your fully qualified domain name?
<st47> You can ignore that message
<Flannel> longbi, st47: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting_Apache shows how to fix that
<longbi> thanks Flannel
<longbi> thanks st47
<bluefrog> st47 FQDN can be setup for a computer without you having bought one
<Guest22899> hiiiii
<JermBrb> whats the ubuntu irc application ?
<joebodo> quit
<JermBrb> lol
<JermBrb> he needed the /
<ex0z> dchat is good
<JermBrb> is that default ?
<Onkeltem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11774636 - 1Gb of RAM is lost. Any ideas?
<ex0z> xchat**
<JermBrb> is there any default ?
<ex0z> i use irssi
<ex0z> its rad.  text based
<JermBrb> yeah i used to use bitchx
<JermBrb> love text based
<ex0z> thats good too
<ex0z> yea irssi is the shit
<JermBrb> ill look into that now
<ex0z> i use it on my iphone
<JermBrb> hah Irssi - The client of the future
<ex0z> definitely its perfect for smartphones
<ex0z> especiqlly iphones
<JermBrb> ah ok
<JermBrb> what about my laptop/home pc ?
<ex0z> x chat
<ex0z> its  nice gui
<JermBrb> yeah that looks cool
<drounse> what is the RAID # that has 3 hdds in a RAID 0 type array?
<ex0z> but irssi good for people who like a CLI
<JermBrb> can xchat be run via a ssh terminal though ?
<JermBrb> usually anything x is a no
<ex0z> what u mean like remotely
<JermBrb> yeah
<ex0z> no
<JermBrb> i like the cli style obviously
<ex0z> use irssi
<komputes> I use xchat too, for terminal irssi is standard
<JermBrb> yeah
<JermBrb> haha
<JermBrb> thanks
<ex0z> ya
<ex0z> its dope get to know it and hou will fall in love with it
<UberDuper> Wish irssi would improve the proxy.
<UberDuper> afaik irssi hasn't seen an update in years.
<ex0z> its still good i mean shit it works amazong on my iphone
<UberDuper> Yeah I use it. Just wish it had a couple things improved.
<komputes> ex0z: you do that through cydia?
<ex0z> no
<ex0z> dpkg
<komputes> iboot?
<komputes> hurrr?
<ex0z> oh wai it might be from cydia
<ex0z> i forget
<komputes> I have a 3G
<UberDuper> I just use issh + screen + irssi
<komputes> ex0z: You have a guide?
<ex0z> but u could just as easily install the deb package
<UberDuper> Haven't had a reason to jb my iStuff for a long while now.
<ex0z> sorry bro i dont
<UberDuper> I can even tether without jb'ing.
<ex0z> yea screen with irssi is the ahit
<ex0z> shit*
<komputes> ex0z: not very experienced with it, i'm just happy I was able to find a way to move the firmware back so that it's fast again
<ex0z> i do alot of network testig and penetration testin so i need mine constantly jailbrokwn
<ex0z> komputes: true tru its all preference
<komputes> no way a 3G jailbroken on 4.2.1 is UNUSABLE
<komputes> you gotta bring it back to 3.1.*
<ex0z> itz amazig the amount of shit u can do just because of the linux kernel on it the iphone that is
<komputes> but then cydia is old and works badly
<ex0z> what??  i run 5.0.1 fully untethered jailbreak
<ex0z> use latest redsn0w and 5.0.1 firmware
<ex0z> iphones run the Darwin Linux kernel
<ex0z> its perfect
<komputes> 3GS?
<UberDuper> s/Darwin Linux/Darwin
<ex0z> no 4
<ex0z> sry
<ex0z> iphone 4 not 4s
<ex0z> forgot u had the 3g thats lame u cant get the latest shit
<superdave321> Hey, guys. As fun as this is to follow, I think it would be better carried out elsewhere.
<drounse> actually Darwin is BSD
<ex0z> true im very sorry
<ex0z> no
<ex0z> linux kernel
<drounse> no
<ex0z> anyways no more iphone talk sorry yall no one else talkingtho
<komputes> yeah sorry for detailing #ubuntu
<komputes> derailing*
<ex0z> anyways i just put the MATE desktop environmen on my ubuntu
<ex0z> and i think its awesome anyone else uaing mate?
<drounse> the code is from BSD but developed by apple
<komputes> package?
<drounse> no im using xfce
<ex0z> Its MATE  its a desktop environment for ubuntu
<ex0z> oh om
<ex0z> ok
<ex0z> thats good too
<psycho_oreos> !ot| ex0z
<ubottu> ex0z: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drounse> xfce is just like gnome 2
<ex0z> lol thanks
<drounse> just lighter
<ex0z> yea i like it
<drounse> i miss gnome 2
<ex0z> yeasir thats for sure
<ex0z> i thought it was perfect
<lawltoad> hey, so under compiz... what draws the titlebars on my windows?
<UberDuper> preseed makes me cry.
<ex0z> alright fellas imma get to sleep been nice chqtting ill be on tomorrow
<ex0z> later
<ghost0xFF> anyone here an ettercap expert?
<psycho_oreos> lawltoad, tried asking in #compiz ?
<psycho_oreos> ghost0xFF, tried asking in #ettercap-project ?
<ghost0xFF> psycho_oreos - yep, looks pretty quiet in there
<UberDuper> heh. Had to check if there was a #preseed
<UberDuper> There's not.
<drounse> is RAID 0 with three hdds still called RAID 0?
<UberDuper> Yes
<UberDuper> raid0 is no parity. Just stripe.
<drounse> UberDuper thanks
<psycho_oreos> ghost0xFF, most likely because most of those people are based in US and they're most likely asleep
<ghost0xFF> bastards - I'm in the US and I'm not asleep, just bored
<ghost0xFF> oh well :(
<superdave321> Yeah, now that it's been mentioned, 3:30 is a bit too much for me... :P I'm out.
<lawltoad> psycho_oreos, yea... no ones home, also i figured im running ubuntu so it may be a distro defualt
<psycho_oreos> ghost0xFF, there are a few other potential channels, such as ##networking, ##security, etc
<ghost0xFF> psychco_oreos: good ideas - I'll checkout both
<lawltoad> US aswell
<lawltoad> also, how do i change system fonts in ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> lawltoad, not that I personally use compiz but I checked compiz had to be manually enabled
<lawltoad> compiz is defualt on ubuntu since about 10.4
<lawltoad> unity is a compiz plugin **as opposed to unity2d
<psycho_oreos> ahh I guess I stopped playing it when my last one was 9.04. Still am running that version for some nostalgic reason
<lawltoad> holy jesus.. i an't get over the habbit of reformatting my computer once a year
<JermLAP> we have irssi
<JermLAP> :D
<komputes> lawltoad: same, it's just sanity
<JermBob> how can i swap between chat rooms in irssi ?
<JermBob> haha
<llutz_> JermBob: http://irssi.org/documentation
<JermBob> thanks bud
<komputes> I'm gonna try irssi
<komputes> like now, wish me luck
<MrHanjrah> it aint rocket science, anyways good luck :)
<JermBob> good luck
<JermBob> do it
<JermLAP> haha
<JermLAP> ctrl+p swaps windows
<JermLAP> nice
<MrHanjrah> JermLAP: or, alt+window number, as in alt+3 or alt+2
<MrHanjrah> works for irssi
<JermLAP> even better
<JermLAP> that works too
<JermLAP> very cool
<drounse> does anyone know if pfsense will run on an old p4 machine?
<[deXter]> yes
<drounse> [deXter] ok because it just barely meets minimum hardware requirements
<[deXter]> drounse, Ok because you really don't need a powerful system
<JermLAP> brb
<[deXter]> any old computer, even a PIII will do
<JermLAP> nice i have split windows now
<JermLAP> can someone pm me please
<JermLAP> i want to see what happens when i do
<JermLAP> ok so
<JermLAP> how can i close a window
<JermLAP> it doesnt have that in the docs
<JermLAP> like the quick key
<MrHanjrah> JermLAP: /part
<MrHanjrah> JermLAP: /part, or /part window number
<JermLAP> what about a message ?
<JermLAP> not a channel
<JermLAP> i understand part
<MrHanjrah> JermLAP: /wc , in this case
<MrHanjrah> for private messages
<caution> what's the path of the dir/file that contains the applications menu data?
<JermLAP> nice
<JermLAP> wc worked
<soulraven> hi
<soulraven> please with something
<taglass> caution, /usr/share/applications/ $HOME/.local/share/applications
<soulraven> i have ubuntu 11.10, and when i start eclipse, i don't see any icons on left pannel
<soulraven> how can i restore the posibilty to view the icon on left panel when eclipse is started
<caution> taglass: thanks
<UberDuper> Moving 100gb volumes between machines ftl.
<JermLAP> so now one more irssi question
<JermLAP> how can i leave the session open if i close my ssh connection /
<taglass> JermLAP, run it under screen or tmux
<MrHanjrah> screen
<SubjectOne> screen irssi
<JermLAP> is screen default yes ?
 * MrHanjrah getting slow day by day, mehhhh
<UberDuper> There's gotta be something better then "dd if=/dev/vgroup/vol.img | gzip | ssh host 'zcat | dd of=/dev/vgroup/vol.img'"
<JermLAP> hang in there MrHanjrah
<JermLAP> brb
<UberDuper> Shoulda used mbuffer
<ivanamp> hi
<soulraven> how can i restore the posibilty to view the icon on left panel when eclipse is started
<soulraven> now when i start eclipse i don't see any icon on lancher
<lwb> hello,everyone
<lwb> Do you like ubuntu?
<komputes> for sure lwb
<UberDuper> Not particularly, but I get paid to pretend I do.
<lwb> how long have you been learned ubuntu?
<komputes> lwb: it took me 6 months to get really comfortable, I have been at it for 5 years
<komputes> lwb: what operating system do you use now?
<lwb> really?
<komputes> lwb: yes really
<lwb> admire for your perseverance
<lwb> where are you from?
<diego123> Hi all,i hav a problem with my hard disk. I tried fsck but at the end ut sais "could not allocate blocks in ext2 filesystem"
<m-Ali> hi
<lwb> hello,everyone! where are you from?
<llutz_> !ot | lwb
<ubottu> lwb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NANNES> Italy! But it's not the right place to talk about it ;
<komputes> lwb: Canada
<JermBob> how can i get a list of current screens running ?
<komputes> diego123: try booting from a live CD and running fsck from there
<komputes> diego123: or disk utility
<UberDuper> screen -list
<JermBob> thanks
<JermBob> brb
<diego123> Thats what i did, from a live usb
<caution> in tmux, what's the shortcut key to resize a pane up? It says "C-Up: resize-pane-up", is that C-b, C-Up or what? Nothing works
<shalivan> \quakenet
<shalivan> server quakenet
<caution> /server irc.quakenet.org
<shalivan> \server quakenet
<m-Ali> Dns settup problem
<basic123> @seen benpro
<blankon8> basic123: I have not seen benpro.
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<JadedJacob> How can I install ubuntu 11.10, but use gnome instead of unity?
<dax> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<komputes> dax: can we update that to include gnome-session-fallback
<komputes> dax: it's the closest thing to the old-style desktop really
<dax> komputes: we can't, #ubuntu's ops can
<JadedJacob> thanks dax
<komputes> well JadedJacob gnome-session-fallback is a good package too if you like the old style ubuntu
<JadedJacob> just about to setup ubuntu 11.10 on virtualbox, using windows 7 as the host
<elky> @seen seenbots_are_bad
<blankon8> elky: I have not seen seenbots_are_bad.
<JadedJacob> how do I work out if a local isp here in new zealand has a ubuntu mirror for packages
<JadedJacob> not just iso files
<szal> JadedJacob: browse the mirror?
<JadedJacob> what happens if it doesn't list all the ubuntu packages? it falls back to the default mirror?
<arulmozhi> any body hav experience with wxScintilla widget???????
<komputes> JadedJacob: no it should be a good mirror, if it has problems syncing, stay away from it
<komputes> I don't think there is a "fallback" however there are generic country addresses that connect to multiple servers
<diego123> Hi.I hav a problm with my hard disk.I tried fsck from a live usb drive,but showed several errors at the end "could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem".What can i do?Thx
<komputes> diego123: perhaps the disk is damaged. are you able to dd the contents to another drive?
<lol_> hi
<lol_> sypnactic takes 100% of my cpu
<lol_> on lubuntu 11.1* 1.5Ghz machine
<diego123> Yea komputes, i did it
<el> #ubuntu-de
<MACscr> how do i add .py files (python) to my system environmental variables? ive never done it before
<tiyowan> hello everyone
<tiyowan> how would I go about installing pyexpat.so for the version of python included in ubuntu 11.10?
<lol_> any solution?
<komputes> MACscr: in the command line (terminal) export VARIABLE=/path/to/file.py
<komputes> MACscr: whats it for?
<MACscr> to get sabnzbd to use python scripts as executables
<heizmann> Hi all, is anybody knows this procedure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428720 (about usb live+luks+modify initrd.gz)? I've tried but is didn't work :-/
<komputes> heizmann: sounds interesting, is it persistent/updateable?
<MACscr> komputes: lol. my bad. I realized the files were on my ntfs partition, thus chmod +x wasnt even working. Doh! All fixed now
<komputes> MACscr: good to know. I wasn't aware you can't execute stuff from ntfs.
<MACscr> you cant change perms
<komputes> yup makes sense
<komputes> but even if you call it with the interpreter, like
<komputes> bash /media/ntfs/schript.sh
<komputes> python /media/ntfs/schript.py
<MACscr> yeah, it works fine that way
<komputes> ok
<MACscr> hence why i didnt notice the problem at first
<komputes> you were calling it directly on ntfs, good to keep in mind
<bc81> hey there.  i'm on 10.10 maverick and would like to make (or find) a list of all the programs in the gnome main-menu.  is this possible?
<bc81> there are a ton of programs installed, so it'd be nice to be able to do this automatically somehow
<irssilassie> bc81: by human name or by program name (Document Reader vs evince)
<bc81> irssilassie: either way would be fine, both would be better..no preference
<simonetta> \list
<irssilassie> bc81: $ ls /usr/bin/
<irssilassie> bc81: that command will show you the command line and graphical applications (other than system bin "sbin applications")
<cnttucme> hello there Its been a long time since i tried using wine to run windows applications but i really need this program for school called ti-83 flash debugger. (its basically a emulator for a calculator.) but when i run the program though wine the gui is all messed up and unfortunately the gui is the part i actually need. any WINE gurus out there?
<irssilassie> cnttucme: why not just use a Virtual Machine?
<geospart> oracle Virtual box works well you can run xp without much virtual ram
<irssilassie> indeed
<cnttucme> irssilassie: can you link me a forum post about it? i would much rather read about it than crowd up this irc channel
<irssilassie> much better than wine
<irssilassie> cnttucme: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<geospart> https://www.virtualbox.org
<irssilassie> jinx
<cnttucme> thanks
<geospart> i owe you a coke
<geospart> hahah
<irssilassie> cnttucme: you will need a windows cd
<geospart> or an iso
<irssilassie> yeah
<cnttucme> im pretty sure i can find a legit windows cd ;)
<geospart> so whats up peops long time user first time caller here
<cnttucme> i think i have the backups for this pc
<mi3> Hi!
<bluefrog> bc81, /usr/share/applications/ contains the names of the menus
<irssilassie> bluefrog: nice
<mi3> I installed ubuntu and removed windows xp, still windows xp option appears on my grub loader, any suggestions?
<geospart> mi3: when you say it appears did you install alongside windows and then delete windows?
<Onkeltem> How to test video memory?
<mi3> I installed ubuntu on top of that windows partition geospart
<geospart> mi3: hitting you up in private chat
<ubuntus> hello everyone
<mi3> hi!
<mi3> hi ubuntus
<mi3> how many ubuntus do you have?
 * geospart welcomes ubuntus: with a cup of coffee
<killer_> hello
<bc81> irssilassie & bluefrog: thank you :)
<ubuntus> i have an big problem with my notebook dell xps15z i have installed ubuntu 10.04 but the wifi module not found, can enyone help me pls?
<ubuntus> nobody help me
<meet> anyway to assign same short?tcut key to two commands? like using or command or something like tha
<meet> like i want to press f3 key to toggle between touchpad on or off.. anyway to do this?
<yorkshireripper> i need beer
<Guest76910> war 2v2??
<Guest76910> ??
<Guest76910> ??
<Guest76910> srv:on
<LjL> Guest76910: ?
<yorkshireripper> ubottu, How do I configure OpenVPN as server in Ubuntu?
<ubottu> yorkshireripper: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest76910> war cod4 2v2?
<yorkshireripper> ubottu, How do I configure ICH10 with Ubuntu?
<ubottu> yorkshireripper: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> Guest76910: i don't know what you're talking about, but this is an Ubuntu support channel, please don't discuss other stuff
<bazhang> yorkshireripper, stop that
<yorkshireripper> stop what?
<Guest76910> war on cod4 2v2 srv:on??
<bazhang> Guest76910, no cod4 here
<yorkshireripper> the only COD i know is in the sea
<bazhang> yorkshireripper, any actual support questions?
<yorkshireripper> bazhang
<yorkshireripper> yes
<yorkshireripper> many
<yorkshireripper> but mainly
<yorkshireripper> OpenVPN
<FloodBot1> yorkshireripper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yorkshireripper> i've been up 16 hours
<yorkshireripper> actually pulling my hair off
<bazhang> yorkshireripper, whats the actual question, all on ONE line
<bc81> ok, so i'm about to change distros pretty soon..just got done backing up my home folder (including most .hidden folders), and list of installed software, also my fstab entires.. am i forgetting anything?
<Rug> bc81: ~/ covers 99% of it
<yorkshireripper> bc81
<yorkshireripper> you're forgetting to shove that big fat dildo up your arse
<bc81> lol!
<bc81> that was classic
<Rug> bc81: ignore him, most of us are nice
<bc81> thanks, Rug.  just trying to be sure i don't forget anything
<Rug> bc81: have you edited/created a .bash_aliases file?
<Guest57060>  /msg NickServ identify 0tr-\//\t/\
<Rug> Guest57060: =) nice pass
<MrHanjrah> wow, thats one hell of a password...
<Guest57060> oops
<Guest57060> misspelled :)
<Rug> I guess he takes Freenode seriously!
<MrHanjrah> Guest57060: you might consider changing it :)
<UberDuper> huh. Maybe I should stop using password for my nickserv passwd.
<elky> UberDuper, yes.
<UberDuper> Nobody wants to nick my nick.
<Phreak> hi, does anyone here have experience in setting up a sage math server on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<elky> UberDuper, only takes one out of 1492 people to want to annoy you.
<Bey0ndZ> Hello! Anybody guide me towards python apps tutorials?
<Rug> Bey0ndZ: learnpython.org
<Bey0ndZ> thanks Rug!
<bc81> Rug: no, but i do remember installing calibre into the /opt folder.. i'll check if there are any configuration files in there
<Phreak> when running the server i cant access it on port 8000 although it is running on port 8000
<Rug> bc81: launch Calibre and run the 'backup library' tool
<Phreak> is there a default install firewall blocking port 8000 ?
<Rug> Phreak: no
<UberDuper> Phreak: Is it bound to the IP you think it is?
<Phreak> UberDuper: ive tried binding it to all interfaces, as well as a specific one
<UberDuper> lsof -i -n -P | grep 8000 | grep LISTEN
<bc81> Rug: ok, thanks man
<Rug> bc81: np  What distro are you switching to>
<crazydiamond> Hi. What's more right: locale name 'en_US' or 'en_US.UTF-8'?
<lifestream> Hi, I'm using vim and I have "hi CursorLine" (highlight current line) set to bacground black. But it also has an annoying underline! How do I disable that underline? Thanks..
<crazydiamond> I have two machines, and on first I have 'en_US', but on second only 'en_US.UTF-8'
<michalchik> Hello
<Phreak> UberDuper: python  5826    m    4u  IPv4  61332      0t0  TCP 192.168.1.34:8000 (LISTEN)
<diego123> Hi.I hav a problm with my hard disk.I tried fsck from my usb live disk,but showed several errors at the end "could not allocate block in ext2 filesystm".What can i do? Im using palimpsest utility right now, passing the SMART test.Thx
<michalchik> Anyone know how to chnage the download path for the torrent program transmission?
<Phreak> so it should be listening on port 8000 on that local ip right ?
<bc81> Rug: not sure yet, but maverick is reaching end of life soon and frakly, i'm tired of ubuntu.  been using it since (5.04 hoary hedgehog).  looking at arch, i like the idea of rolling realease/bleeding edge etc
<UberDuper> Phreak: That's right
<bastidrazor> michalchik: Edit > Preferences > Downloading > Save to Location
<Rug> bc81: have you tried gentoo?
<Phreak> UberDuper: sry m8, it was working all along.. i forgot that i had set up the secure option... so its not http but https
<UberDuper> doh
<Phreak> UberDuper: thanks though :)
<xds_> #ubuntu-cn
<bc81> Rug: no, not yet.  i'm more of an intermediate user, isn't that for advanced users?
<persistence> Tips on learning facial recognition algorithms?
<Rug> bc81: yes and no.  It's a good way to become a more advanced user though.
<lungani> hellow
<bc81> Rug: i'll check it out for sure
<michalchik> bastidrazor How do I get to edit? I don't see it on the window of transmission
<riderplus> how can i use sdl device? i want to use mp3blaster with it
<michalchik> NVM, I just found it
<lungani> can anybdy please tell me how to install  themes on unity
<bastidrazor> michalchik: in the top panel. where it says Transmission in the upper left corner of the screen.
<Rug> bc81: Gentoo takes a LONG time to configure/make/build/install, I am much happier running Debian Sid, for 'newer then Ubuntu' but apt-get install ease.
<Onkeltem> Hi all. I want to create multiboot USB pendrive. What would you recommend for that? I'm on Ubuntu. I want to create a USB pendrive with different operating systems, tools, tests etc
<daniel__1> how do i see the network name of my ubuntu PC?
<Rug> daniel__1: type:  hostname
<MrHanjrah> daniel__1: ifconfig ?
<daniel__1> thx
<apple_cat> Onkeltem: I'm not sure, but I think Grub (the bootloader) would work for selecting the different boot options
<chroot> hi, is there any good text book on c++?
<daniel__1> do i have to reinstall my graphics drivers (fglrx) every time i install a new kernel through updates?
<chroot> i want to learn c++
<bazhang> chroot, try a c++ channel
<Onkeltem> apple_cat: well, I'm sure there is some ready-to-use solutions
<Onkeltem> there *are*
<bazhang> ##C++  <---- chroot
<apple_cat> chroot:  Yeah there's a few -- a few good ones are "C++ primer", "C++ primer plus" books by stroustrup
<bazhang> Onkeltem, grub2, or check out pendrivelinux.com website possibly
<chroot> ok,  thanks very much you guys.
<Somelauw> Hi, I just wanted to play a game of chess, so I installed gnome-chess, but someone should make this program more userfriendly, because I don't think my father would know how to use this program.
<apple_cat> chroot: if you want to talk more, head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Somelauw, file a wishlist bug then
<bazhang> !bug> Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw, please see my private message
<Rug> Somelauw: this is the wrong place to file your grievance
<Onkeltem> bazhang: I'm on that site atm. Not sure what I'm seeing, but looks like it has only Windows GUI for creating pendrive :)
<Airtreck> how long is a nick "temporarely"  unavailable?
<bazhang> Airtreck, ask in #freenode
<Airtreck> thanks bazhang
<Somelauw> I don't think my father would know howe to use the bug reporting package. :D
<bazhang> Somelauw, funny, but not a support issue
<riderplus> where can i ask about my problem? :)
<Airtreck> here, go ahead
<apple_cat> Onkeltem: Might be a bit advanced, but this does look cool http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<MACscr> i got a crazy question. Is it possible to rsync or copy all folders within a directory to another folder, but not copy any of the actual files or subfolders within them?
<riderplus> someone suggested on the ubuntu forums that i could use sdl device with mp3blaster
<riderplus> i've no idea how that's possible
<Rug> MACscr: have you tried rsync -n   (dry run doesn't do anything)
<Rug> MACscr: nm
<Rug> MACscr: rsync -d
<Rug> maybe
<lukas123> hello, where can i find bluetoothd log files?
<riderplus> this is the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11774593 now i get the error "In config file, line 001: Bad Value" as it's shown here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mp3blaster/+bug/752091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 752091 in mp3blaster (Debian) "man page says audiodriver sdl works, but doesn't" [Unknown,New]
<riderplus> i don't know how to apply that patch
<riderplus> this is the patch: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81130210/mp3blaster_3.2.5-3ubuntu1.debdiff, which i have no idea how to apply...do i have to download the source? i've installed the debian package and i got that error
<Onkeltem> apple_cat: looks good!
<Onkeltem> apple_cat: thanks )
<jrib> riderplus: what ubuntu version?
<riderplus> 10.04
<jrib> !info mp3blaster hardy
<ubottu> mp3blaster (source: mp3blaster): Full-screen console mp3 and Ogg Vorbis player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-3 (hardy), package size 200 kB, installed size 656 kB
<jrib> riderplus: here is how to apply a debdiff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff If you upgrade to a more recent ubunut version like 11.10, you would not have to do any of this as the fix is included
<riderplus> thanks a lot for the info, jrib
<xds__> how can i speak??
<Zaitzev> start by opening your mouth
<xds__> hahaha
<UberDuper> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vocal_cords
<pooltable_> help installed wine 1.5.0 ?
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have a huge problem concerning windows 8 CP. I removed the entry for Windows 8 in the boot menu with easy bcd and now I can't boot windows on the PC. I tried repair options in the Windows 8 cp setup but it doesn't detect any OS on the computer. I can boot Kubuntu currently on this computer and that is where I am now any way to fix this from Linux?.
<xds594> help
<apple_cat> GirlyGirl: So windows is no longer an option in Grub (the bootloader)
<GirlyGirl> apple_cat: Windows is an option in grub
<GirlyGirl> apple_cat: But after chainloading to Windows Loader from grub, the windows boot manager itself has no option to boot Windows 8 CP
<GirlyGirl> apple_cat: Any ideas?
<Sidewinder1> GirlyGirl, Perhaps with windows repair disk, "fix mbr"?
<Sidewinder1> GirlyGirl, That may bork grub, though.
<meet> how to set keyboard shortcuts through terminal?
<GirlyGirl> Sidewinder1: No that would just make grub unbootable and windows still won't have the option to boot itself,
<apple_cat> GirlyGirl: Ohhh... I think that's a Windows question then
<geospart> you could try tp see if you can add it using grub-customizer
<nancy--> any good tutorial to configure my domain dns with my linux server ? how to set A records , nameservers, ns record, mx record. etc. i dont know a crap..?
<apple_cat> GirlyGirl: ##windows
<GirlyGirl> apple_cat: Yes but the only way to fix it would be from Linux as Windows won't boot and Windows setup repair does not detect any os to repair
<StevenR_> nancy--: can you be more specific about what you're trying to achieve please?
<nancy--> StevenR_,  i want to configure my dns setting for my domain . i have a vps for hosting.
<apple_cat> GirlyGirl: How about booting from windows disc and tryng to do a system recovery
<apple_cat> GirlyGirl: nm you already said that didn't work
<StevenR_> nancy--: so you've purchased a domain already from a registrar ?
<GirlyGirl> apple_cat: The windows installer behaves as if Windows is not installed, it does not detect any OS
<nancy--> StevenR_,  yes
<lolletta> are there any italian guys?
<StevenR_> nancy--: is your registrar hosting the domain for you?
<Quantum_Ion> lolletta, lol
<bazhang> lolletta, wrong network for that
<Quantum_Ion> lolletta, you are so funny
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, lets move on
<StevenR_> nancy--: what domain is it?
<Aster> Hi.
<apple_cat> GirlyGirl: It might be possible for Grub to detect windows and not just the windows loader, i think the command is 'update-grub'
<Aster> I get this error on my site when I try to open a file from a .php: Warning: fopen(Apples0.txt): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/Apples/index.php on line 49
<nancy--> StevenR_,  open-pages.com
<Aster> How would I give it permissions?
<Quantum_Ion> bazhang, It was all just a joke
<GirlyGirl> apple_cat: No Grub will never boot windows, all it does is chainload to the windows boot loader
<Quantum_Ion> I like when more girls use Linux
<geospart> Install A Gui Grub Editor open a terminal/shell and do the following: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<oCean> Quantum_Ion: stop with the offtopic please
<Aster> Anyone?
<Quantum_Ion> georgs, I tried that is worls well
<nancy--> st so
<nancy--> StevenR_,  so
<antivirtel> Hi! How can I disable the "Switch user" option on Lock(ed) screen? Google found nothing... Now, I'm suffering from a bug, I wanna do it because of it.
<bluefrog> Aster, a good chance that your webhoster prohibits fopen
<Aster> bluefrog, I host the server.
<bluefrog> in your premises?
<Aster> No, it's in a datacenter, but I have full control over it.
<bluefrog> you have full control of what the datacenter allows you
<bluefrog> aster ask them about fopen
<StevenR_> nancy--: so, does your registrar host your domain for you?
<Aster> bluefrog, I installed apache2 and php myself, it's not forbidden.
<bluefrog> or check that you have allow-url-fopen or something like this in inin.php
<bluefrog> ini
<Aster> I have root access and everything.
<apple_cat> GirlyGirl: http://trinityhome.org/
<Aster> Okay. Will do.
<bluefrog> aster not telling you installing apa or php is forbiden
<Trashi> hi. i look for a simple way to detect when a monitor via dvi is plugged in or off. i tried to detect it with the help of 'udevadm monitor' but i couldnt catch any events. does anybody know how to detect "dvi-monitor-events"?
<GirlyGirl> apple_cat: Not going to help all these thinks chainload to the windows boot loader which is working fine.
<antivirtel> Hi! How can I disable the "Switch user" option on Lock(ed) screen? Google found nothing... Now, I'm suffering from a bug, I wanna do it because of it. Please write me  a private message, I'll away, and BNC catches it! :) Thanks!
<Defusal> good day everyone
<GirlyGirl> apple_cat: What I need is something to change the settings of the Windows boot loader to add an entry for Windows 8 CP. Easy BCD does this but it only works in Windows which is unbootable
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, how is this an ubuntu issue?
<Aster> Bluefrog: It was already on: "allow_url_fopen = On"
<GirlyGirl> bazhang: If you read my first line I am asking for suggestions to change the settings from Kubuntu. Will you stop picking on me for everything I say on freenode.
<bluefrog> Aster, then ask your datacenter if there is something special with them with fopen
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, watch the attitude
<GirlyGirl> bazhang: Watch yours
<Aster> bluefrog, I know fopen works, I have another page with fopen on the same server, I just need to know how to change file permissions.
<bluefrog> sudo chmod permissions files
<Aster> Alright.
<Shojo_> bazhang: she can only do this in ubuntu, since windows is not booting
<apple_cat> GirlyGirl: No one is picking on you, it's just that the only way ubuntu is involved in your problem is that is the only working OS on your system. What you are asking seems to be that you would like to edit the windows boot loader
<Aster> Thanks.
<Aster> GirlyGirl: No one is picking on you, that's just how FreeNode generally is.
<Defusal> can anyone help me troubleshoot shared group permissions, i'm trying to give two users full permissions to a home directory, but i'm getting and issue with certain files
<apple_cat> Which is why a channel like #windows could help you, because you may find out how to edit the windows bootloader from any OS -
<Defusal> i have used chgrp and chmod 774
<Defusal> so i have no idea what else to try
<GirlyGirl> Aster: apple_cat: from Linux yes, but bazhang has a knack for contesting everything I say on these channels
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, lets move on, thats enough
<bluefrog> Defusal, problems like?
<Defusal> bluefrog, sftp sync gives a permission error
<Defusal> Error message from server: Permission denied
<apple_cat> Defusal: does the user you are using have the correct permissions on the remote system? It's quite possible that chmod 774 wouldn't work if you are still not part of the group or owner of the files
<Defusal> apple_cat, both the users belong to the group
<Defusal> obviously..
<Defusal> if you can suggest anything i can test to try find the problem, i'd appreciate it
<bluefrog> Defusal, tell us what you do. we are no magician to guess what produces "permission denied"
<apple_cat> Defusal: The filesystem could be mounted read only
<Defusal> bluefrog, sigh
<Defusal> that is all the sftp client tells me :(
<Defusal> apple_cat, it is most certainly not.
<apple_cat> Defusal: pastebin the command issued and the output
<nancy--> what should i put in ns record?
<Defusal> apple_cat: normal sftp protocol? i did not write the sftp client...
<Defusal> the point is, it works for *some* files
<bluefrog> nancy--, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dns-references.html#dns-record-types
<Defusal> but fails for others
<Defusal> i said that from the beginning, so i need someone to help me find out why
<Defusal> i have little experience with linux permissions, i have used a single user for everything in the past to avoid this pain
<Defusal> im starting to regret not doing so
<Defusal> and if i can't come right soon i'll just have to nake all the daemons and servers run from my personal user
<Defusal> ok well i can't afford to waste this amount of time
<Defusal> i'll look at making the directory world accessable
<bluefrog> bye
<Defusal> that should work
<riderplus> jrib i upgraded to 11.04. now it works with SDL out of the box, but I still have no mixer so I can't control the volume from within mp3blaster :(
<Defusal> even though that is bad practice as far as i know
<apple_cat> Defusal: I think you misunderstood me, I am asking for the command you type into the terminal and then the output of the command
<Defusal> apple_cat, the command for what? getting the directories group and permissions?
<Defusal> setting*
<Defusal> sudo chgrp -R admin /home/admin; sudo chmod -R 774 /home/admin
<apple_cat> Defusal: You are having problems with permissions -- Permissions to do what? In order for people to help you, we need to know as much information about the problem
<nancy--> bluefrog,  whaaat about ns and nameservers ?
<Defusal> apple_cat, i don't know what more you want from me, i have already said i need two users to have full access to the directory which is owned by the group they belong to
<bluefrog> nancy--, I have already learned all that. if you cannot read the server guide, I cannot do it for you
<Defusal> when using sftp to sync files, certain files cannot be written to because a permission error
<Defusal> if you want something else from me, you're going to need to explain exactly what appi_uppi
<Defusal> apple_cat *
<apple_cat> Defusal: Are both users members of the group with permissions?
<Defusal> apple_cat: obviously......
<Defusal> i just said they are
<Defusal> do you not read what i tell you?
<nancy--> bluefrog,  so that relates to the linux server? no the domain. i mean i have to setup the bind server first to put something like ns1.ip here.   ?
<apple_cat> Defusal: In the past I have had problems with something similar and the issue was resolved after a reboot - As if the effects of adding users into groups does not take effect until after a reboot
<apple_cat> Defusal: Dude I'm trying to help you, take it easy : )
<Defusal> and setting the dir to chmod 777 doesn't work either
<riderplus> where is the location of the mixer in recent versions of ubuntu? instead of the old /dev/mixer?
<Defusal> apple_cat, rebooting is not an option, and linux should *never* need to be rebooted.
<Defusal> you can upgrade the bloody kernel without rebooting, this is not windows
<Defusal> good god
<Defusal> i don't understand how permissions can be so damn complicated that no one knows how to make them work :|
<MonkeyDust> to upgrade the kernel without rebouting, you need oracle's ksplice package
<MonkeyDust> rebooting*
<Defusal> regardless, its possible
<Defusal> my point is, you sure as hell don't need to reboot to fix permission!
<oCean> Defusal: mind your attitude please
<Defusal> nevermind, i will just make all processes on the system run from my own user
<Defusal> i can't waste this amount of time getting no where
<MonkeyDust> just entered and left several times, i havent followed
<apple_cat> Defusal: In the past, sadly, I have had issues where permissions did not act correctly until a reboot. I realise this might not be possible or practical in your case, I was just offering you some free advice
<Defusal> especially if world permissions don't even worl
<Defusal> work*
<shalivan> \server quakenet
<Defusal> apple_cat, then whatever version of ubuntu you were using was terribly bugged
<Defusal> i have no idea why it is recommended not to use a single user
<Defusal> but it does not seem possible either way
<apple_cat> Defusal: The reason there is no quick answer to your problem is because a problem with permissions is hard to solve when: #1 you do not know the command that was issued, #2 you do not know the output from the command issued
<visof> hello, how can i know am i having Dvd writer or cd writer via software ?
<radu> hi can anyone help with an apport error i get at boot
<apple_cat> Defusal: Once more, can you pastebin the command that fails and the error message
<Defusal> apple_cat: a permission error is a permission error, its due to incorrect permissions, the command and output does not make a big difference
<MonkeyDust> visof  what software do you have installed?
<Defusal> i will try cause an error locally with ssh before i start moving everything to a single user
<llutz> visof: wodim -prcap
<Defusal> apple_cat, i don't seem to be able to cause the issue manually, so i have no idea.
<Defusal> the most i can get the sftp client to say is: Upload of file 'managed_game_server.rb' was successful, but error occurred while setting the permissions and/or timestamp
<bluefrog> Defusal, explaining means: I have user1 and user2 each member of principal group <group>. i applied such permissions on folder and so on until the last thing you do to have a permission error.
<apple_cat> Defusal: Considering you are stuck with a problem you cannot fix on your own, how about trying something different -- Pastebin the command issued and the output (changing any information you are not willing to share)
<OerHeks> Defusal, did you restart the ssh service for changes take effect?
<Defusal> bluefrog, i explained that already
<bluefrog> no
<bluefrog> Defusal, you explained nada
<Defusal> bluefrog, i explained everything you said besides the actual error output, since i don't have it.
<Defusal> OerHeks, since when do you have to do that?
<Defusal> OerHeks, the ssh client you mean?
<Defusal> i'm pretty sure you would never have to restart sshd
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Bhavesh> I just installed a new copy of Ubuntu 11.10 and Google Chrome. When I plug in my headphones and listen to YouTube videos I hear sound even from my speakers simultaneously
<Bhavesh> why so?
<OerHeks> Defusal, yes, i think you need to restart the deamon >> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<bluefrog> Bhavesh, looks like a bug to me. have same problem. was not there with previous versions. need to check with =1
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, don't ask me why by theres no sshd init.d script, and 'service ssd' doesn't work either
<Defusal> so no upstart script
<Bhavesh> okay
<Defusal> but sshd is running, obviously
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  it's /etc/init.d/ssh restart, just read it
<Defusal> OerHeks, so after what exactly do i need to restart sshd?
<llutz> Defusal: service ssh restart               it would be (but not needed)
<jrib> Defusal: do not use init.d, please use the service command instead
<riderplus> any idea of what the mixer device is in ubuntu? i keep searching but didn't find anything yet
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, yeah you said sshd, which i have used to restart it in the past, it must have changed with the new ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  why not just do what's adviced here, instead of asking why
<Defusal> jrib, i know this, you should be telling MonkeyDust and llutz that ;)
<llutz> Defusal: ?
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, because i'd like to know why, so i don't need to randomly restart it 10000 times in the future, incase its needed, because i don't know when its actually needed...
<oCean> Defusal: you're using sftp right? Try running with -vv, it might hint you what the error is actually about
<riderplus> i appreciate any answer :)
<Defusal> im not new to linux, but i have never heard of needing to restart sshd for permissions, so i'd like to know exactly when that is necessary
<Defusal> oCean, i am unfortuantly using a scripted windows client :/
 * jrib guesses it's the client's fault even though he has no clue what the issue is
<OerHeks> Defusal, it was a wild guess. and you said earlier: some files will and some files won't .. are those files in the same folder?
<Defusal> and restarting the sshd did not help
<bluefrog> riderplus, no more dev/mixer. need to use alsa and or pulseaudio
<Defusal> OerHeks, they're all a part of a directory in this home directory which belongs to the group
<oCean> Defusal: have you tried logging in, cd'ing to /tmp and upload a file there?
<riderplus> bluefrog i need it for an app, namely mp3blaster. so what can i put instead of /dev/mixer?
<Defusal> oCean, how would that solve this issue....
<apple_cat> riderplus: alsa and pulse audio are used, though pulse audio does have some backwards compatibility for oss
<oCean> Defusal: just to make sure it *is* a permission problem on the homedir you are trying to acccess
<Defusal> oCean, well if it works fine for other files in the same dir, it clearly is...
<bluefrog> riderplus, dunno
<oCean> Defusal: so you're saying it's just one file you can't upload?
<Defusal> one that i have found so far
<Defusal> i have only changed a few files
<riderplus> apple_cat: so what's the appropriate setting, i mean mp3blaster needs a mixer, if there's no /dev/mixer what can i put instead?
<Defusal> i cannot continue until i can sync this file, so i have no idea what other files have the issue
<bluefrog> riderplus, maybe an answer here for you https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+question/121773
<Defusal> which is why i started off by asking of someone could help troubleshoot the permissions
<Defusal> bleh
<apple_cat> riderplus: try running the command with 'padsp'
<Defusal> ok well, its been 30 mins already, that is far too much time wasted on this, i have no choice but to dump the system user and make everything run under my own account and root :/
<riderplus> apple_cat thanks, but if you can look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11774981&posted=1#post11774981
<Stalker> bonjour à tou(te)s
<Defusal> thanks for trying to help anyway :(
<Defusal> pity linux permissions just don't work how they're supposed to
<jrib> Defusal: well your last statement isn't true at all, but good luck
<Defusal> jrib, if it were not, i wouldn't have this issue
<Defusal> even though i have not needed to use group permissions before, i did my research
<Defusal> theres nothing more to it than adding the group to the users, making the dir belong to the group and having chmod 774
<apple_cat> riderplus: so padsp no longer works?
<jrib> Defusal: if you want help with your issue: describe it in one line with finer details in a pastebin.  Make sure your description is as complete as possible with specific details.  You may have done this before over several lines, but it makes it hard for more recent arrivals to help you
<Defusal> and since no one here can tell me any other possible reason for this behaviour, it clearly doesnt work as it should be
<riderplus> apple_cat: it works, but it's the same as running with SDL audio driver - mp3blaster doesn't see any mixer
<riderplus> so you can't control the volume from within the program
<Defusal> i just have to hope this isnt a bug in the ubuntu version, i can't afford to have a bugged server
 * jrib eyes FloodBot2
<Defusal> jrib, there are not many things that can be wrong with permissions, so i don't see how wasting my time with this anymore is going to get anywhere
<MaindotC> what does this mean: awk 'x !~ $8; {x=$8}'
<Defusal> if there were other edge cases that could be causing it, im sure someone would have mentioned them by now
<jrib> Defusal: that's fine.  Keep in mind this channel is used by many who do want help.  So if you don't, please move on to something else
<Defusal> i wanted help, but clearly there is no help that can be given
<Defusal> so thanks anyway
<jrib> Defusal: I've told you what you need to do if you want help.  Do that if you want help.  If you don't then please stop discussing your issue here.
<Defusal> jrib, i wanted someone to suggest what possible other reason there could be for permissions to not work correctly, i know for a fact there are not many.
<jrib> Defusal: ok.
<jrib> MaindotC: there's a #awk on freenode you might want to try
<Defusal> since i know by file system is not read only, and its only certain files that have the issue, there are even less possibilities
<hello_kitty_> Is there someone here who can help me with LAMP servers?
<MaindotC> thanks jrib I never even thought of that
<jrib> !ask | hello_kitty_
<ubottu> hello_kitty_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Defusal> but it seems there are either no other possibilities, or else no one who is currently around knows of any, so i will have to take the ugly route
<bluefrog> MaindotC, or use a virtualised OS to try the command out
<hello_kitty_> !ask
<MaindotC> bluefrog: I am already using the command in a script I'm just trying to understand why it works
<hello_kitty_> How can I access the www/vars folder from mt LAMP server?
<Defusal> i just have to hope that i don't have this issue when a user process needs to access files owned by root, if that happens i will be completely screwed.
<bluefrog> MaindotC, ok
<apple_cat> riderplus: "padsp mp3blaster -s /dev/dsp"
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Therion87> Is there is website like like susestudio.com for ubuntu? or debian?
<pangolin> Therion87, what is susestudio?
<OerHeks> Therion87, http://ubuntustudio.org/
<riderplus> apple_cat: does it work to you? I still can't control the volume
<Therion87> susestudio.com lets you create your completely custom openSUSE distro online it'll make it an iso for you or a VM image
<Therion87> It's really slick
<Therion87> I've been playing with it a little bit
<MaindotC> fllodbot1/2/3 would you stop filling the channel with needless information please it makes reading the channel very difficult
<bazhang> Therion87, not for ubuntu, no
<pangolin> Therion87, none that I know of for Ubuntu
<Therion87> Ok
<pangolin> ask #debian if they have such a service
<bazhang> MaindotC, thats irc, block the joins parts and quits if you wish
<riderplus> apple_cat: problem solved
<Therion87> I will
<apple_cat> riderplus: That's great to hear : )
<riderplus> it was padsp mp3blaster -m /dev/dsp
<riderplus> not s, but m
<riderplus> :D
<Therion87> Thanks guys if you haven't at least looked at that site I suggest it
<Therion87> It's pretty nice idea
<apple_cat> riderplus: Congrats haha
<riderplus> thanks a lot you guys!
<MaindotC> bazhang I've already done that it's still showing in the channel - I've asked floobot nicely now I think an admin needs to get in here and fix the situation
<Guest46321> hello
<riderplus> i'll post the solution on the thread
<bazhang> MaindotC, asking the bots wont do anything
<apple_cat> riderplus: +karma
<MaindotC> bazhang you're an expert ?
<bazhang> MaindotC, it's a bot.
<MaindotC> bazhang: are you an expert ? Are you ?
<pangolin> as a matter of fact he is
<monohedron_> it is
<bazhang> ouch
<pangolin> if the FloodBot output is annoying you feel free to /ignore them
<nancy-->  if i need to setup my domains with my vps. what things do i need to setup?
<MonkeyDust> Therion87  you mean this?
<MonkeyDust> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<MonkeyDust> MaindotC  a bot is (ro)bot, a program
<MaindotC> pangolin: [09:24] == IGNORE Unknown command
<pangolin> MaindotC, what irc client are you using?
<MaindotC> pangolin: I don't believe that's any of your business
<pangolin> MaindotC, I can't tell you the proper way of ignoring a user if you don't want to tell me what client you are using
<bazhang> MaindotC, well if you wish help with ignore, that would be useful info
<pangolin>  VERSION qwebirc
<MonkeyDust> MaindotC  if you're using irssi, you can /ignore joins parts quits modes nicks -- not sure if it works for other irc clients
<MaindotC> pangolin: I don't know who you are or what information you are trying to steal from me and I urge you to have the same attitude toward others on the "internet"
<MaindotC> trust NO ONE
<riderplus> apple_cat: crap, i can see the mixer and change the volume, but the volume doesn't change :D
<riderplus> this is never-ending. i should take a break
<greg> HI ALL
<pangolin> MaindotC, that attitude makes it very hard for anyone to help you
<apple_cat> riderplus: oh no... Maybe passing options to padsp too could help
<pangolin> good luck.
<bazhang> MaindotC, ask in #freenode how to use ignore with that client
<riderplus> apple_cat: yeah it's playground. i should try some other options before posting the thread
<Therion87> Not really what I as talking about MonkeyDust
<nancy-->  if i need to setup my domains with my vps. what things do i need to setup?
<apple_cat> riderplus: Just as a side note there are a few other command line players, in particular xmms which has some pretty fancy remote control capabilities (like using a phone or another device)
<pangolin> nancy--, ask your vps provider
<nancy--> they dont support
<nancy--> pangolin,  this is a linux question.
<bazhang> apple_cat, xmms2 perhaps you mean
<riderplus> apple_cat: i know, cmus also. just want to solve this issue :)
<apple_cat> bazhang: I do indeed
<Giles> hello, suppose I want to blacklist a usb device by name or id.....how can I do that?
<vanitas> how can i get oblivion to run with wine? i followed all the instructions on the ubuntu forums post, but i get a crash. can someone help me?
<mirak> hi
<bazhang> !blacklist | Giles
<ubottu> Giles: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bazhang> vanitas, what does the appdb show
<apple_cat> vanitas: are you using winetricks?
<bazhang> vanitas, #winehq for particular apps help
<mirak> is there a way to run the ubuntu alternate installer from a running distribution ?
<bazhang> !appdb | vanitas
<ubottu> vanitas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vanitas> bazhanag, it doesn't show much.
<mirak> debootstrap lacks the graphical and step by step process
<bazhang> mirak, you mean to a usb key?
<Giles> bazhang: The problem is that I think the module controls two devices, the "DualPoint Stick" and the "Touchpad", I don't want to disable the TouchPad just the stick, so I think I need to do it via device name
<mirak> bazhang, what ? no
<bazhang> mirak, then more details please
<nancy-->  i have a .com domain. and a vps. how to host my site?
<mirak> bazhang, I have a multi boot, and i want to install ubuntu on another partition. THat's lvm partition on mdam raid
<mirak> bazhang, deboostrap is part of what I need of course, but deboostrap doesn't automatically creates fstab, doesn't install kernel, it needs to chroot etcetera.
<MestreLion> I'm using Maverick 10.10. Is there any real issue if I install devscripts package from Precise?
<Shojo>  /msg NickServ identify 0tr-\//\t/\
<mirak> bazhang, I want to have the same facilities than an alternate iso installer, but from within a running ubuntu.
<Shojo> no way
<pangolin> Shojo, change your pass :)
<bazhang> Shojo, wrong window to do that
<Shojo> i have no server window
<Shojo> grr
<bazhang> MestreLion, dont mix packages between versions
<MestreLion> bazhang: but I need the "backportpackage" script from ubuntu-dev-tools
<Shojo> i hate myself so much
<MestreLion> but that script only exists in Natty
<apple_cat> Giles: Blacklist is for modules not devices, is it possible to disable the device in bios?
<MonkeyDust> MestreLion  10.10 will be End Of Life as of next month, better upgrade
<bazhang> MestreLion, what do you need it to accomplish
<pangolin> Shojo, it happens to us all, change the password and move on :)
<mirak> bazhang, what i want is the step by step installer that is provided on the alternate cd, and be able to run it inside a running ubuntu. I wonder why it was never made
<MestreLion> bazhang: I need a way to backport some packages, I want to do that in a safe, proper way
<mirak> bazhang, i will maybe just run an iso from grub
<MestreLion> And of course I would do that only for a carefully selected packages that have no dependent packaages
<bazhang> MestreLion, a ppa perhaps
<MestreLion> bazhang: I wish all apps had a ppa
<oky> a
<MestreLion> only a few have
<MonkeyDust> MestreLion  or an idea for Ubuntu Brainstorm?
<MestreLion> which idea MonkeyDust ?
<Shojo> pangolin: don't hit a person when they're down
<pangolin> Shojo, nobody is hitting you
<Shojo> CTCP...
<MestreLion> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure how Ubuntu Brainstorm would fit my issue
<MonkeyDust> MestreLion  the thing you're wondering about why it was never made, submit your idea here (actually this is off-topic) http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Shojo> pangolin: don't CTCP a person when they're down, ok?
<pangolin> Shojo, if you go into your Network List you can set your nickserv password in the "server password" field and it will auto identify for you.
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, suggesting brainstorm is a ok , there is a factoid for it
<pangolin> Shojo, ctcp version is harmless
<Shojo> so is pulling ur pants down :)
<bazhang> Shojo, lets move on
<joe_china> anyone here using acer D270?
<joe_china> [red]
<MestreLion> bazhang: if a given app has a PPA, I use it... but not of them have... so I was thinking about making my own PPA for backports... but that's a very time-consuming workflow... and I would be reinventing the wheel, since there is already a scrip to aid that
<pangolin> Shojo, forgive me for trying to help you and save you the embarrassment of having to reset your nickserv password every few hours.
<bazhang> joe_china, whats the issue
<joe_china> bazhang: the graphical performance is awful on UBUNTU 11.10
<Damionas> im having an issue can someone help me
<MestreLion> MonkeyDust: I have no idea what are you talking about "wondering about why it was never made"...
<bazhang> Damionas, ask the channel
<bazhang> joe_china, what video card, what drivers, how installed
<Therion87> MestreLion, there is a script for bkacports?
<MonkeyDust> MestreLion  my mistake, wrong nick,  it was mirak who said that
<Damionas> im trying to install ubuntu 11.10 and during the install the graphis goes all wonky or blocky
<joe_china> bazhang: all are default setting, i installed ubuntu 11.10 dirrectly.. did not do any config..
<mrfunk> anyone knows how to open specific ports in ubuntu?
<MestreLion> Therion87: there is... called "backportpackage" in "ubuntu-dev-scripts" package
<Damionas> how can i fix this issue
<bazhang> joe_china, and what video card>what drivers, how were they installed
<llutz> mrfunk: theres nothing blocking ports by default so just start a service listening and the "port wil be open"
<joe_china> bazhang: let me check..
<Therion87> That's for creating your own backports?
<mrfunk> llutz: i know thats how it should be working, but im running this game under wine and i cannot host any games because nobody can join
<Damionas> ati radeon 6790 and i cant even get to that point i get the first screen as a keyboard and after that my screen just wont show nothin
<MestreLion> yes Therion87 ... and I would like to know the caveats of it
<llutz> mrfunk: so why don't you ask your real question then?
<Therion87> Me too
<Therion87> Damionas are you booting in compatiability mode?
<Damionas> i dont know how
<Therion87> Or hit F12 during boot and use the nomodeset option
<mrfunk> llutz: haha im so sorry man, how do you open ports under wine
<Therion87> See if that helps
<MestreLion> the ironic thing is... the script itself was not backported to neither Lucid nor Maverick
<Damionas> what will F12 do for me
<Therion87> F12 bring you to alternive boot options I believe
<Therion87> I think it's F12
<mrfunk> llutz: i thought nobody would answer me because wine runs inside ubuntu or something, you are right i should have asked the right question in the first place
<rebecca> Hello
<Hytredgh> Hello
<rebecca> Hello?
<MestreLion> mrfunk: this is not a wine or ubuntu issue
<rebecca> OK
<ludwig__> hello
<MestreLion> mrfunk: ports are opened in your router
<ludwig__> come out, let's talking
<mirak> MonkeyDust, someguy suggested to run debian installer
<mrfunk> MestreLion: i dont have a router, i have a modem
<mirak> MonkeyDust, but I don't remember having succes with it
<MestreLion> mrfunk: are you using any firewall?
<mrfunk> MestreLion: i used to have a router then i changed to a modem because of this, i used to be able to host games with this same modem
<mrfunk> MestreLion: not that i know of
<rebecca> Can Ubuntu get viruses? If so, what code do I type on Terminal to solve this problem? It keeps bluescreening me; Ubuntu seems to have crashed after I updated it to ver. 11.10
<MonkeyDust> mirak  ubuntu != debian
<dlentz> rebecca, bluescreen?
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, the alternate cd is called the debian-installer
<rebecca> yes,
<MonkeyDust> rebecca  wubi?
<rebecca> pardon
<MonkeyDust> ok so no
<MestreLion> mrfunk: google for "Shields Up" website... there you can find if your ports are opened, closed of stealth
<radu> hi can anyone tell me hos to get rid of this error i get at boot
<rebecca> the whole screen turns black, then blue, then it shows error reports and occasionaly shuts off
<radu> udevd[863]: failed to execute '/usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py' '/usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py': No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> rebecca  i'm asking, because blue screen is a windows thing and wubi is ubuntu inside windows
<radu> it appears i don't have that file
<mirak> MonkeyDust, ubuntu uses debian installer
<rebecca> ok, sorry thats the term i use, ok, wubi..
<mrfunk> should i type specifically the ports used by this game?
<joe_china> bazhang: joe@joe-AOD270:~$ lspci|grep VGA
<joe_china> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Cedarview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<rebecca> so... it keeps "wubi"-ing me then?
<MonkeyDust> rebecca  no, forget wubi ;)
<rebecca> oh ok!
<MestreLion> mrfunk: run a "all ports" test just to see if you're firewalled or not
<joe_china> integrated video chip in CPU N2600
<radu> anyone?
<rebecca> but how do i fix this with terminal? i can't run EdUbuntu because it wont run properly! Recovery mode doesn't help :(
<joe_china> bazhang: joe@joe-AOD270:~$ lspci|grep VGA
<joe_china> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Cedarview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09), it should be integrated video chip in cpu  N2600
<rebecca> windows SUCKS
<bazhang> joe_china, and what version of drivers did you install, if any, from additional drivers
<MestreLion> rebecca: are you running Ubuntu inside windows?
<mrfunk> MestreLion: what does it mean when they are stealth?
<dlentz> joe_china, iirc cedarview = poulsbo
<dlentz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<dlentz> you have my deepest sympathies
<Therion87> Did you run a memtest rebecca
<MestreLion> mrfunk: if all (or most) of your ports < 1050 are stealth, it means you are firewalled
<joe_china> dlentz: thx, im upto check
<rebecca> ubuntu and windows are on the same hard drive for me, i can just switch between both, is it possible for ubuntu to pick up a virus from windows
<rebecca> yes, i ran memtest
<Therion87> Ubuntu shouldn't get a vitrus from Windows
<MestreLion> no rebecca, Ubuntu is immune to viruses at all
<Therion87> It's possible you might have a rootkit but I doubt it
<MestreLion> specially windows ones
<ironhalik> anyone using dropbear? How can I kill idle connections without killing the daemon? Or make the daemon autorestart when killed?
<Therion87> There are Linux viruses vary rare tho
<mrfunk> MestreLion: how can i find out which firewall is causing this?
<rebecca> thats what i thought, but how come it won't run properly? the only way i can run ubuntu is through low graphics mode
<MonkeyDust> rebecca  a windows virus won't work on ubuntu, but the question is: how did you install ubuntu? inside windows, or using a live cd?
<MestreLion> mrfunk: maybe you have ufw installed... how would I know? :P
<Therion87> If you are wary tho download system rescure and boot to it run freshclam in the terminal
<Therion87> the clamscan /*
<rebecca> oh, i am not sure, I got this laptop from a friend of mine and he had pre-installed the software
<Therion87> Arefter you have mount the partutions of cource
<Therion87> course
<apple_cat> rebecca: If you can pastebin the error messages that appear when your computer crashes it would help a lot -- An error message can be invaluable when fixing problems
<rebecca> paste in terminal, you mean?
<apple_cat> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Aster> Hi, I have a webserver, and there's a directory I would like to open for Apache/PHP to write to. What do I type in? I know it's chmod or something, but what's the actual command, with params?
<mrfunk> MestreLion: okay this is weird i just disabled the ufw and now they are all closed except two of them
<rebecca> this is from my friend, not me... lol we are two 11 year old geniuses
<MestreLion> Aster: what is the actual directory? try "man chmod" and "man chown"
<rebecca> yes we are young
<rebecca> ok... back
<MestreLion> good mrfunk ... so you had a firewall and it was active...
<rebecca> so... i pastebin commands, and then what?
<Lynd> Aster: chmod 755
<Zaitzev> I want to search a file in /usr/share/dict and filter out words that are longer than, say, 5 letters. how can I do this?
<Lynd> 7 = 111, 5 = 101
<Aster> MestreLion, /var/www/ What's the full command I use?
<radu> can anyone pastebin me the contents of this file /usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py'
<Lynd> first is your access, 2nd is the group access and 3rd number is the world access
<radu> mine seems to be missing
<rebecca> ok... bye thanks for the help! :)
<Lynd> Execute, write, read
<rebecca> from
<Aster> Lynd, what do I actually type? like, quote in quote, for this directory: /var/www/ ?
<MestreLion> rebecca: true geniuses would not have problemns installing Ubuntu... it is as simple as booting a live CD and clicking "Forward" a few times, answering a few basic questions
<Aster> chmod scares me shitless.
<Lynd> just check the manual for chmod?
<rebecca> i know... i did not write that!
<Lynd> man chmod
<mrfunk> MestreLion: yea, im sorry i thought i had disabled it before, although it doesnt work yet, sames as before
<Lynd> it either chmod # dir
<rebecca> it was my friend and this is the friend backing her up so do not blame rebecca
<Lynd> or chmod dir #
<rebecca> BYE
<Damionas> well that didnt work here is what i am trying to do i am tring to setup a dual boot system with win 7 and ubuntu linux but i for some reason i cant do the install using a gui
<Lynd> im bad with unix, but i know what chmod and it value mean
<MonkeyDust> radu http://paste.ubuntu.com/889188/
<MestreLion> mrfunk: stealth means your firewall was "cloaking" them... now they are closed because no software is actually using/opening those ports... open your game and test the port it uses... it should be Open
<Damionas> i dont know if my ati radeon 6790 is the problem or what
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, grep -w ".\{5\}" file
<Huffameg> hello. i have a problem booting my system. i tried to use my windows partition and everything went black. now i only get the "error: no such partition" and "grub rescue>" message. but when looking into the problem online i can get a grasp on the problem, and the suggested recipes are not working. i can't even get into the boot-menu.. someone who can help?
<radu> MonkeyDust thanks a lot!
<mrfunk> MestreLion: i just did, nobody could join the game i hosted, this is driving me crazy it used to work perfectly
<MestreLion> Aster: /var/www is the root of your website... it is not advisable to allow writing there
<apple_cat> Aster: there are many ways to do this but probably the easiest would be to use a command called grep, which uses regular expressions to only show certain lines which match a pattern
<nancy-->  i have a .com domain. and a vps. how to host my site?
<Aster> MestreLion, the dir is /var/www/qdb
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: That didn't quite work tho
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: or, it worked, but it apparently ignores special characters like æøå and include them in the results
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, well année is a 5 letter word, which you want no?
<Zaitzev> what?
<MestreLion> Aster: you could use chmod g+w /var/www/qdb  ... but, seriously, if you are afraid of reading man chmod, or are scared to use that command, you should not administer websites anyway
<mrfunk> MestreLion: okay okay, it worked now, thank you very much for helping me out man, im sorry for this stupid mistake, have a very nice day :)
<MestreLion> mrfunk: I'm glad it worked, but... it's not over yet
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, æøåé@ is a 5 letter word so it is normal it appears in the search...
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: the dict-file I'm searching through is Norwegian, and has a ton of words with æ, ø or å in it, and when I did the grep, words longer than 5 chars are included.
<MestreLion> man, the guy quits leaving his firewall completely disabled
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, no luck for you then...
<Titomen> i need some help...i have a system with boot on software raid 1...i need to replace a hard drive and even though i installed gurb on that partition...when i check is not install
<radu> MonkeyDust should i chmod +x after saving?
<Aster> Thanks guys!
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: It did reduce the list a whole lot so I guess I'll have to live with that. Thanks anyway :)
<Titomen> how can i delete that and copy from the mirror..ie form sdb to sda
<MonkeyDust> radu  i'm not familiar with it, can't help :(
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, saying that cause it's working ok with me..
<MestreLion> Titomen: what?
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: I'm sure it works with non-scandinavian characters n stuff.
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, oh ok i got it. what works is the visual
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, you will have to look for an awk command in fact
<Zaitzev> hum
<Titomen> MestreLion: i am missing in my raid 1 grub on sda1..how can i copy it from sdb1
<MestreLion> sda1 and sdb1 are partitions, not hard drives
<MestreLion> and grub is installed on hard drives, not partitions
<Titomen> i have it on raid....it is missing on one of them on sda1
<Titomen> anybody can help with software raid
<ackbahr> Hi!
<The_BROS> How to minimize to tray new version of Thunderbird?
<MestreLion> Titomen: see if this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27155
<MestreLion> Titomen: see the part of "restoring grub"
<ackbahr> I've got this horrible feeling like my computer is ignoring my settings : startup-manager can't set Windows as default OS in Grub2 (for my wife);another hint is that  I installed gnome3 and it won't remember I want that rather than Unity. Could someone help?
<MestreLion> ackbahr: what release?
<Mikey^> ackbahr: for gnome3, you could create a file .xinitrc and have exec gnome-session inside it
<ackbahr> Good question, sorry... 11.10
<dxsoulmig> Can anyone offer me help in installing ATI drivers, feel like i`m missing something
<ackbahr> Mikey^: I'll try that.
 * Defusal dies
<MestreLion> ackbahr: for grub, check (or add) the following lines:
<MestreLion> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<dxsoulmig> anyone?
<MestreLion> GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true
<MestreLion> ackbahr: in /etc/default/grub
<Rotham> hey... how can I change the default text editor from gedit to something else?
<MestreLion> ackbahr: this will allow grub to remember the last used OS, and use that as default
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Just like that? I had always read stuff about Grub2 needing to create its own setup file itself....
<MestreLion> ackbahr: it does... you need to run sudo update-grub after editing /etc/default/grub
<gfc> need
<mneptok> Rotham: right-click types of files, choose Properties, select a default app to open such file types.
<bazhang> gfc need what
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Well thanks, I was always very comfortable with Grub1 but Grub2 was bad news for me! So I'll try that and be back again if it doesn't work...
<MestreLion> ackbahr: update-grub reads the settings in /etc/default/grub (and other files) to create its own "setup file" (which is /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which you should NOT edit manually)
<mneptok> bazhang: more words to form a complete sentence?
<mr> hello?
<bazhang> mneptok, heh yep
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, grep -w ".\{5\}" test | sed 's/ /\n/g' | grep -w ".\{5\}" > test.log
<dxsoulmig> anyone fancy walking me through ATI driver setup??
<mr> i having some audio trouble can anyone help???
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: can't help. i use the Free "radeon" drivers for my AMD grfx
<Mikey^> dxsoulmig: did you check the wiki?
<dxsoulmig> yeh, i dont seem to have drivers setup
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, print lines with 5 char words | put one word per line | print lines with 5 char and put the result in log
<gfc> setting
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: why do you think you need the proprietary AMD drivers instead of the Free ones?
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: does System > Additional Drivers list any proprietary driver?
<MonkeyDust> mr  what kind of audio trouble?
<dxsoulmig> none in additional drivers
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: It still includes words longer than 5 characters if the word has æ,ø or å in it though
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Thanks for that last comment, I just barely noticed it on my way out... So I got it right about grub.cfg not to be edited! :) Thank you again.
<dxsoulmig> i think im using the open source ones
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: none? Are you sure you're using an ATI card? :P
<dxsoulmig> 100%
<thauriswulfa> HELP: I can't login to my ubuntu desktop a terminal comes up as I login. What should I do?
<dxsoulmig> ATI 1200
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: the result looks quite the same as your previous command
<MestreLion> ackbahr: don't leave as soon as you "think" you have a complete answer
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep adeon"
<MestreLion> ackbahr: stick around while you try things out...
<Mikey^> dxsoulmig: sudo lspci  | grep video
<monohedron_> thauriswulfa, press ctrl+alt+F7
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, can you paste  some lines of the file you are working with?  (pastebin.com)
<wahid> Hi any Body
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Well, sticking around when the manipulation needs rebooting is kind of hard...
<Kernel_Panic> wahid, Hello.
<wahid> I have a problem for mounting CDrom on Ubuntu 11.10
<thauriswulfa> monohedron_ : no thats not working
<Kernel_Panic> wahid, I can help
<wahid> Google results coul not help me
<dxsoulmig> nothing bro
<MestreLion> ackbahr: grub1 was simple to edit... but the wonderful thing about grub2 is that... you don't NEED to edit! :D you can install as many OSes you want, Ubuntu, Fedora, Windows, Debian, and then run sudo update-grub and it scan all your had drives and automatically create a list of all your installed OSses
<monohedron_> thauriswulfa, what do you get when you press it and have you logged into the terminal ?
<Kernel_Panic> wahid, Have you tried mounting via nautilus?
<gfc> PRIVMSG
<thauriswulfa> monohedron_ : same result
<wahid> Kernel_Pani: yes, but I do not see it!
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: ATI 1200 ??
<Mikey^> thauriswulfa: try startx after logging in on the commandline
<dxsoulmig> ATI x1200
<Kernel_Panic> wahid, It should be under the "Devices" Pane. If not, it might be named as something else
<MestreLion> man, what card is that?
<gfc> using
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: http://pastebin.com/cK6Y3VRT
<dxsoulmig> a fairly aged one.. although works pretty well
<dxsoulmig> im sure the prop drivers should work better,
<ackbahr> MestreLion: True; what annoys me is the need to reconfigure it everytime there's a new kernel version! Although it was the same for grub1, but in an easier way.
<anonymous> hello
<anonymous_> s
<dxsoulmig> internet streaming seems sluggish on the video
<MestreLion> ackbahr: you don't need to reconfigure it
<wahid> Kernel_Panic, Do not any thing about cd rom under device!
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, what is the command you issue? it works ok here
<wahid> Kernel_Panic, they are my NTFS partitions
<Zaitzev> I copy and paste what you wrote
<llutz> ackbahr: just create a 41_custom one with the entries you need, and you won't have to worry about new kernels etc.
<Guest33845> cyka
<MestreLion> ackbahr: kernel updates aready run update-grub for you
<anonymous_> bad boy
<Zaitzev> swapping "test" with the dict-filename
<ackbahr> llutz: I'll look into it.
<Guest33845> stupid boy...
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, where can i find the dict file?
<bazhang> anonymous_, ubuntu support question?
<Kernel_Panic> wahid, You're trying to mount a CD ROM correct?
<Mikey^> wahid: does the cd work on another computer?
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: I'm not sure if current ATI drivers works for that card
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, are you using ubuntu? bash?
<Zaitzev> yes
<thauriswulfa> Mikey^ : it shows some fatal error entering startx, how do I stop and restart it?
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: I mean... I'm not sure if there *are* any proprietary linux drivers for that car
<Mikey^> thauriswulfa: Ctrl + c
<thauriswulfa> Mikey^: no the X server
<dxsoulmig> well it says to install the 9.3 version on the AMD site
<dxsoulmig> d/l it and intalled but nothing happened
<ackbahr> MestreLion: What I meant was in my particular situation, where I don't want Ubuntu with the last kernel to default (which would be normal, I agree...)
<dxsoulmig> im not really sure what im using here
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, http://pastebin.com/KD19Xybj
<wahid> Kernel_Panic, i test other disk, That mount correctly automatic!
<antonygray> d
<dxsoulmig> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<wahid> Kernel_Panic, But this disk do not mount ! i burn that some minute ago!
<Mikey^> thauriswulfa: ctrl  + alt +F1
<MestreLion> ackbahr: so remove GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true, and change GRUB_DEFAULT=saved to GRUB_DEFAULT=X , where X is the # of the windows entry
<Mikey^> thauriswulfa: and then type reboot
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: it doesn't here :p
<Kernel_Panic> wahid, What did program did you use to burn it?
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep adeon" (second attempt here)
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, tough luck.
<wahid> Kernel_Panic, Brasero1
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: it might have to with the keyboard layout or something as well?
<Zaitzev> idk.
<wahid> Kernel_Panic, Brasero!
<ackbahr> MestreLion: And that's the problem : whenever a new kernel is edited, it's going to shift the list by 2 steps and my wife's going to go into cardiac arrest when she sees MemTest+....
<MestreLion> ackbahr: kernel updates do not change the default either... they only add a new entry to the list... but it doesn't touch your /etc/default/grub
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, no bash command is a bash command. it does'nt care the layout of the keyboard
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: no output bro
<Da3m0n2> hello, I have an VPS with ubuntu server and 2 IPs.. now how can I use the other IP and lunch 2 eggs for example with the 2 ips ?
<Kernel_Panic> wahid, Hmm. What did you burn? The filesystem you burnt might not support mounting.
<llutz> Zaitzev: check "locale"
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: pretty fresh when it comes to linux.
<MestreLion> ackbahr: only in Lucid and Maverick... on Natty onwards older kernels are always in the "previous kernels" sublist
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: is the machine not displaying video correctly?
<wahid> Kernel_Panic, OK, I burn with other program and test it!
<wahid> Kernel_Panic, Thank you! ;)
<Kernel_Panic> wahid, I don't believe NFTS can be mounted from a CD ROM from my experience.
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: http://i.imgur.com/Nr1kp.jpg
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Well, I must have something faulty because the first kernel upgrade that happened reset the default to Ubuntu (when I had changed it to Windows with startup-manager) and ever since it's been ignoring my attemps to change it (but again with startup.manager; I'll try it manually to see what happens).
<MestreLion> ackbahr:
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: i feel the video on stream is sluggish, was never like that, im thinking whether the prop drivers might be better, but seems ok. 3d works ok, compiz etc
<mneptok> ackbahr: you know what they say about editing GRUB config files manually ... "IT'S A TRAP!"
<MestreLion> ackbahr: you may use the menu title instead of #
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: why wouldnt the prop drivers be better?
<MestreLion> mneptok: he is not editing not grub.cfg...
<ackbahr> mneptok: I meant manually as opposed to using startup-manager.
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, what's your shell?  env | grep -i shell
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, and what's your locale as llutz suggested?
<Zaitzev> SHELL=/bin/bash
<MestreLion> ackbahr:  and you should avoid using startup-manager... it is meant for grub1, not grub2.. it's support of gub2 is really buggy
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: well, for one proprietary software makes you depenedent upon a singkle vendor for fixes. also, on my AMD E-350 APU ThinkPad, the proprietary AMD drivers render the machine unbootable.
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: and en_US.UTF-8
<ackbahr> MestreLion: But 10.04 already used Grub2, didn't it?
<dxsoulmig> mneptok:hmmm
<MestreLion> yes, it was the first
<dxsoulmig> mneptok:how do i know what drivers im using?
<bluefrog> Zaitzev, am at a loss to explain then.
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: and if its all working ??
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: stop saying that the proprietary drivers are the "proper" ones...
<Onkeltem> Any ideas why Ctrl-C doesn't work in terminal at all?
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: that's certainly not true for everyone. many people use the AMD proprietary drivers. but i don't. and if your machine is mostly working, why take the chance of breaking something for a few extra FPS?
<llutz> Zaitzev: try "LANG=no_NO.utf8  yourcommand"
<Zaitzev> bluefrog: it's weird that's what :P
<ackbahr> MestreLion: I'm nearly sure I used it successfully then.... Well, so I'm going to stay clear of it from now on...
<Zaitzev> llutz: what, why?
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: you have an ancient card that is not supported by the proprietary drivers
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: look through the full output of "lsmod"
<dxsoulmig> MestreLion: i didnt say that bro
<MestreLion> ackbahr: it works only for very basic stuff... but since grub2 is different than grub1, most of it's features will be simply ignored
<llutz> Zaitzev: locales affecting valid characters in regexp words etc.
<bluefrog> llutz, problem with that is that all  unicode charecter (i mean strange char) are not in the list now
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: what is the command line>
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: "lsmod"
<Zaitzev> llutz: yeah, but I think you're thinking about it the wrong way
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: and what should i bee looking for?
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: look for anything relating to video that will tell you what driver you are using.
<MestreLion> ackbahr: what are you using? Lucid, Maverick... ?
<MestreLion> ackbahr: because from Natty onwards, new kernels will not make grub's list shift
<ackbahr> MestreLion: And as for the number of OSs, which should I use? With the sublist collapsed or not? If yes, where can I find the list actually displayed by Grub? - 11.10
<Onkeltem> Any ideas why Ctrl-C doesn't work in terminal at all?
<dxsoulmig> mneotok: uvcvideo               67271  0
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  there's the command setxkbmap, e.g. setxkbmap us => replace 'us' by the code for Norway
<Aster> You need to highlight the text with your mouse and right-click "copy" :P
<Aster> ^Was for Onkeltem
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: videodev               85626  1 uvcvideo
<ackbahr> MestreLion: I noticed that too... Plus a spaecy-planet background (that I don't really like, BTW)
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: "video" is in that line, but it's misleading. that's not the video driver. keep looking.
<MestreLion> ackbahr: you can change the background in the same file
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Ok....
<MestreLion> ackbahr: you can also use the menu title instead of it's number
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: also, the X1200 is a very old chip. you're not going to get great performance no matter what driver you use.
<ackbahr> MestreLion: That's nice to know!
<Onkeltem> Aster: thanks, but Ctrl-C is for sending signals
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: video                  18908  0       ati_agp                13242  0
<MestreLion> ackbahr:  the actual list that update-grub generates after its OS scan is.... /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Aster> Onkeltem, Oh :P I'm a derp.
<MestreLion> the one you should not edit (because it is auto-generated and overwritten whenever you run update-grub)
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: thats all i reckon unless i private you the whole thing, i get its old, but under windows it worked no probs, just trying to get the same results
<MestreLion> ackbahr: but it is perfectly fine for you to look at, and see  what the actual list grub will use look like
<ackbahr> MestreLion: I think I got that one... :) But again, counting stuff in the submenu or not?
<MestreLion> ackbahr: you don't need to count.. use the title instead of number :)
<MestreLion> ackbahr: try man grub-set-default
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: well, you can give up on the proprietary drivers, as that chipset (X1xxx) is not supported by AMD any more.
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Not very explicit.... I'll try copying the name from /boot/grub/brub.cfg (with quotes) and use it in /etc/default/grub.
<MestreLion> mneptok: something I tried to tell him about 10 minutes ago
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: i figured as much, but what drivers am i using then..
<MestreLion> ackbahr: it should work
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: the drivers included for that chipset in the Linux kernel.
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: you are using the radeon, free drivers, which DO support your card
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: My problem isn't getting non-norwegian results, which I do. The problem is that when I do the command, it returns words longer than 5 characters if that longer words contain an æ,ø or å (Norwegian letters).
<iLogical> I can't find a setting to set up network manager to auto connect to my wireless connection
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Well, a guy in #bash already shouted at me for lack of quotation marks, so I try being prudent now!
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: effectively ignoring the filtering if it contains either of those 3 letters.
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: you could write AMD and ask them to provide a proprietary driver for your card, since they don't provide one but the Linux Kernel does
<MestreLion> ackbahr: that is for expanding variables, not for config files
<Therion87> AMD makes FLGRX for STI card
<iLogical> how to make network manager auto connect to a network at startup?
<Therion87> ATI
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: MestreLion: yeh i know, but i can use FLGRX
<MestreLion> Therion87: but not for ATI 1200 series
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Seeing the syntax in /etc/default/grub, it's probably going to be happy too.
 * mneptok whispers F-G-L-R-X
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  it's the normal behaviour - what goes wrong? is it wifi?
<MestreLion> ackbahr: sure, that file is sourced by grub
<nancy-->  i have set it up. virtual host is set and A record is set too. but the domain is not opening the index.htm on my vps. why is that?
<dxsoulmig> MestreLion: yes i can for it.. apparently.. ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<iLogical> MonkeyDust, it's regular router wireless
<jadoe> i there a decent file manager besides dolphin with miller columns?
<iLogical> I did use ubuntu before and it did connect automatic
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: wow, 9-3 ? That's a 3-year old driver... you sure you want that?
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: one last time. your X1200 chip IS NOT SUPPORTED by the AMD propietary driver. go ahead, install it. watch it render your system unbootable and unusable.
<ackbahr> MestreLion: update-grub seems happy. I'm going to give it a try.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| iLogical have you read these help pages?
<ubottu> iLogical have you read these help pages?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MestreLion> ackbahr: check the results in grub.cfg
<iLogical> no, thanks
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Ok
<MestreLion> ackbahr: see if it lists the Windows entry as the default one
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: that 3 year old driver ... does the Linux kernel at the 3 series still support the ABI necessary to make the driver function?
<Therion87> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx I suppose that doesn't work with the new kernels?
<dxsoulmig> mneptok: when i check what drivers im using in the graphics section it says none
<ackbahr> MestreLion: it has " set default="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sdc1)" " and I copy-pasted the name.... Should be OK then!
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: come on man... a Radeon HD5400 costs like 30 bucks... do you want a donation?
<MestreLion> ackbahr: yeah, it looks fine... try it out :D
<mneptok> dxsoulmig: the dribver you are using is the best driver solution you are going to have. you have to live with it.
<nfs1mw> g
<dxsoulmig> MestreLion: haha.. dude, its a "laptop".. its still going strong
<ackbahr> MestreLion: When my 83Gb rsync job is done, though... :D
<maloik> I'm having a problem installing a dualboot win7 (installed) and ubuntu environment... it screwed up the bootloader, and I cant seem to install grub because there's a raid0 on the system
<maloik> does anyone know how I can make the raid0 accessible ?
<dxsoulmig> MestreLion: first time Linux, powered my way through loads of crap so far, but its all working ok, just thought the graph`s need some tweeking
<maloik> or do I need to do this another way
<dxsoulmig> MestreLion: guess not
<nfs1mw> my ubuntu oneric is unbootable. Anyone pls help. Now im on live cd
<iLogical> MonkeyDust, I've found it :p
<MonkeyDust> !yay| iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical: Glad you made it! :-)
<MestreLion> ackbahr: meanwhile, you should find this entretaining: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<angel282> Hello, mysql stopped working and while trying to use the next command: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart I am getting the next msg: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<angel282> utility, e.g. service mysql restart
<angel282> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<angel282> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) an... any idea?
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: I understand... but unfortunately AMD does not provide Linux drivers for your particular card (at least that works with your particular kernel)
<SnakesAndStuff> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10. I installed a series of updates yesterday and now my sound isn't working. I have a SoundBlaster Live! EMU10k1. When I look at lsmod it looks like my kernel modules aren't loading. Help please?
<MestreLion> dxsoulmig: your options would be to either use the drivers provided by your current linux kernel, OR to install an ancient kernel that is compatible with the drivers provided by AMD
<Kernel_Panic> SnakesAndStuff, Have you tried making sure Alsa and PulseAudio are correctly installed?
<ackbahr> MestreLion: well, there I try! See you (I hope)!
<MestreLion> good luck! :D
<RyokuYoshi> i am having trouble getting my Broadcom bcm4318 to work. I am running Xubuntu 11.10
<SnakesAndStuff> Kernel_Panic: I've had no issues in the past with them. This happened at an update time. How do I check these things? When I run alsa mixer it gives me an error that it cannot open it, no such file or directory.
<SnakesAndStuff> None of the sound modules are loaded. Could it be a modprobe problem?
<nfs1mw> my ubuntu oneric is unbootable. Anyone pls help. Now im on live cd
<Kernel_Panic> SnakesAndStuff, Is ALSA compatible with your setup?
<SnakesAndStuff> Kernel_Panic: I had sound yesterday before the update/upgrade
<SnakesAndStuff> and I have used the alsamixer before.
<MestreLion> nfs1mw: given the detailed error messages you posted, I suggest you simply reinstall it :P
<nuxx> hello
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Works! thanks a lot.
<nuxx> which command to use to clean usb
<MestreLion> ackbahr: nice :D
<Kernel_Panic> SnakesAndStuff, Try this: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug and look at their forums for further help.
<dxsoulmig> MestreLion: thanks all
<MestreLion> ackbahr: also, for the background...
<SnakesAndStuff> Kernel_Panic: Does the fact that the modules are not being loaded support that it might be an alsa problem?
<MestreLion> ackbahr: you can simply copy any image to /boot/grub
<xds594> how  to use
<xds594> tab
<MestreLion> ackbahr: and it will be read by update-grub
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Got rid of it (console is what I prefer), but thanks for the advice if I find a nice picture to put there!
<Kernel_Panic> SnakesAndStuff, Perhaps. Try googling around and see what comes up.
<SnakesAndStuff> Kernel_Panic: Have tried.
<SnakesAndStuff> Kernel_Panic: However, I find it odd that this happened at an upgrade point.
<SnakesAndStuff> Everything was 100% until I rebooted yesterday.
<MestreLion> ackbahr: put one of your wife.. she will be proud now that her windows is the default one :P
<Kernel_Panic> SnakesAndStuff, Maybe you could try and run an older version of ALSA then. I'm not very knowledgeable on ALSA and PulseAudio. Sorry.
<guy_> hi all, i'm having an issue with grub2: it's not modifying my boot list. i think it may have to do with starting out on lmde and then adding ubuntu afterwards?
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Yeah, right.... You can't imagine how she hates computers! Especially when they don't look like a piece of house or a half-eaten fruit....
<SnakesAndStuff> locate snd-emu10k1
<SnakesAndStuff> sorry, wrong window
<nuxx> hey is there someone to help
<Fyodorovna> guy_, make sure the os-prober is installed
<bazhang> nuxx, to format usb?
<tbrown2012> Hey what is the red hat linux chat room is it #rhel
<MestreLion> ackbahr: lol, I'm familiar with that.... but eventually I managed to install Zorin OS in my girlfriend laptop...
<nuxx> yes to remove  other os to get new os on
<guy_> thanks Fyodorovna i'll check that now
<ackbahr> MestreLion: What is it?
<bazhang> !alis | tbrown2012
<ubottu> tbrown2012: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> nuxx, thats not a command
<Fyodorovna> guy_, in the terminal sudo apt-get install os-prober
<MestreLion> ackbahr: it's an Ubuntu remix specially designed to look just like what your wife is confortable with.. google for it ;)
<bazhang> !unetbootin | nuxx
<ubottu> nuxx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guy_> thanks Fyodorovna it's already installed
<nuxx> omg
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Just saw it.... Looks nice! Indeed, with the proper look Windows users wouldn't notice a thing...
<Fyodorovna> guy_, so do you have more then one OS on the computer?
<MonkeyDust> ackbahr  i havent followed, saw what?
<guy_> Fyodorovna yes, originally it was dual-boot with linux mint debian edition and doze. then i added ubuntu as well
<MestreLion> ackbahr: yup... it is a perfect look for gf's, moms and aunts... and it is 100% Ubuntu under the hood (11.04)
<SnakesAndStuff> When I try to manually install my sound modules, I get "FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found"
<SnakesAndStuff> The full path should not be needed when referring to modules by name, correct?
<ackbahr> MonkeyDust: Zorin OS
<Fyodorovna> guy_, ubuuntu was installed last?
<tbrown2012> #fyodorovna I have red hat linux using a virtual machine what do you have:)
<nuxx> unetbootin  cant format properly
<guy_> Fyodorovna yes
<kapz> I need help with libreoffice calc functions...can anyone point me to the right directin please?
<nuxx> i use it to install
<bazhang> nuxx, you want to create ubuntu on a usb?
<guy_> Fyodorovna somehow all of the right kernel entries show up in the grub.cfg file but not in the list at boot
<bazhang> <nuxx> yes to remove  other os to get new os on
<MestreLion> kapz: there are tons of documentation about calc functions in the web... but I may help you.
<ackbahr> MestreLion: 11.04 was a good one, on top of it.... And can you have all the console fun you want, too?
<tbrown2012> Does anyone know what the root of 66 is lol
<Fyodorovna> guy_, what is missing in the boot menu?
<bazhang> tbrown2012, thats not ontopic here
<MestreLion> ackbahr: of course... it IS ubuntu ...
<guy_> Fyodorovna the new ubuntu kernels
<tbrown2012> #bazhang Just jazzing stuff up here sorry
<MestreLion> ackbahr: same repos, same everything... even lsb-release says it's natty
<guy_> Fyodorovna everything shows up properly in grub customizer as well
<bazhang> tbrown2012, jazzing up in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fyodorovna> guy_, did yoiu install those or did it come in a update upgrade
<tbrown2012> How to connect to a server using virtual box runing ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> you*
<ackbahr> MestreLion: I'll try it someday. Now I'll have a look at my gnome3 problem.
<bazhang> MestreLion, zorin is not a supported OS, why suggest it
<guy_> Fyodorovna came in the update upgrade
<MestreLion> ackbahr: they just added a nice menu (GnoMenu), a charming icon theme, and a sweet spash
<tbrown2012> How to connect to a server using virtual box runing ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> guy_, so is ubuntu or debian controlling the boot?
<MestreLion> bazhang: I'm suggesting it, not supporting it :P
<konam> i don't know if i'm the only one but firefox lately keeps maximizing its window automatically. it's getting really annoying. it seems to happen when it finish loading a page or something. is there a way to get rid of this or is anyone else experiencing it on ubuntu? it didn't seem to happen before but it's happening now after the last couple of updates...
<bazhang> MestreLion, yet they will come back here for support, which we dont give
<guy_> Fyodorovna 3.0-15 and 16 are installed but 12 is the last showing. i thought ubuntu was but i'm assuming it must be debian. how to check?
<Ganymede> I have an Ubuntu Hardy server that was powered off uncleanly and now I'd like it to start up but it's spending a really long time checking disk. How can I reboot it but skip disk check? I tried appending "fastboot" to the boot line but it's still checknig. I'm okay with minor data loss.
<tbrown2012> konam if you having trouple see what the issue is when you start it up what the first problem so it will get rezoveld
<hafos> I tried to install ubuntu but failed, probably because I use raid0... I had to fix the mbr. How do I proceed to install ubuntu, this time including proper drivers?
<Ganymede> Need the box up ASAP, even if I lose a bit of data.
<guy_> Fyodorovna sorry it's been so long since i put debian on, i'm foggy on the details of that install. probably that bootloader is on the mbr and ubuntu is on the partition?
<kapz> MestreLion: I have found a tutorial on web to create a simple invoice..what I want now is to create a sheet for Item inventory and integrate it in that invoice template...
<Fyodorovna> guy_, the last install is generally the controlling boot unless it did not load the mbr. Have you run a uopdate-grub in debian, if it is running grub3 you need to run it there.
<Fyodorovna> grub 2*
<MestreLion> bazhang: true... but if they come, we will politely say that there is #zorin for that... although a guy like ackbahr will be able to tell which Ubuntu help will fit a similar distro
<konam> tbrown2012 i didn't quite understand your point, but i start firefox just fine. but if i minimize it and, let's say, a page reloads periodically or something then firefox will maximize itself. this didn't happen before.
<guy_> Fyodorovna ah ok, i'll just boot into debian again for that. i ran it on ubuntu, but should've thought of that. will try it now. many thanks!
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Thanks, I really feel stupid with some questions....
<MestreLion> kapz: sounds a bit too off-topic for here... but there is #libreoffice and #openoffice
<MestreLion> ackbahr: so far you didn't ask anything stupid
<dr3mro> Hello , May I suggest something for canonical ... if canonical wan't to dominate the desktop it should focus on enterprise sector , and office suite so it move it self from personal computing to work area .. so if a company wnats to hire people for a job they would use ubuntu with libreoffice ate work so they should have them at home .. canonical must invest on libreoffice and revamp the UI to compete with MS office ..
<kapz> thanks MestreLion
<bazhang> !brainstorm | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<dr3mro> firefox+thundebird+libreoffice+ubuntu(unity+gnome3.x) = NO1 desktop
<MonkeyDust> dr3mro  that's offtopic here -- Shuttleworth already started focussing on business users
<MestreLion> dr3mro: and your support question is... ?
<tbrown2012> Konam Sorry about that try to reinstalling it see if that help it deed for me
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Seems like it. Found a pretty drop-of-water-with-concetric-circles picture for what's nearly a "splash" screen, she won't get it and I'll like it....
<hafos> On a pre-existing raid0 array with windows7 installed, how can I create a dualboot for ubuntu ?
<titi> HELLOW
<hafos> Most guides focus on creating the raid, but it already exists...
<ackbahr> MestreLion: Let's see it, and goodbye! Gotta look at the sky from time to time.... :) Thanks for all!
<gfc> PRIVMSG
<gfc> on
<MestreLion> dr3mro: it is not the role of a distro to revamp an office suite's UI
<hafos> When I boot from my ubuntu usb drive which gives me the option to boot into livecd or install ubuntu, if I choose install it just hangs and I assume it's because it can't handle my raid0 disk...
<MestreLion> hafos: IIRC for raid setups you need the alternate installer
<dr3mro> MestreLion, I know but ubuntu is not just a distro !! it's becoming a standard OS by it self ..
<hafos> alt installer eyhhhh... let's have a look what I can find
<MonkeyDust> dr3mro  take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<MestreLion> dr3mro: every distro is an OS by itself
<dr3mro> MonkeyDust, OK
<gfc> it
<MestreLion> hafos:  the text-based installed handles custom scenarios like raid, encrifted hdd, etc
<MestreLion> geez, my typying is horrible
<hafos> great, found the iso... could you help me out with the raid drivers, or point me in the right direction ?
<gfc> PRIVMSG
<hafos> as far as I know it's a hardware raid, or hybrid anyway, on my MSI motherboard
<gfc> any1
<MestreLion> hafos: they may be already included in the ISO... just try it out... the alternate installed is meant for corner case scenarios and offers a lot of customization
<hafos> ok i'll give it a shot first, thanks
<bazhang> gfc, ask a complete question, all on ONE line
<gfc> wot
<bazhang> gfc, this is ubuntu support. stop typing single words
<MestreLion> gfc: and use proper English if you want any meaningful support
<gfc> fuck
<MestreLion> that may not be considered "proper"
<hafos> out of curiosity... topic says 12 is not supported (here), but there's a LTS version already isn't there ?
<bazhang> hafos, #ubuntu+1
<MestreLion> nope hafos ... it wasn't released yet
<MestreLion> try #ubuntu+1
<pb97> what is meant by reached end of file while parsing in java
<Fyodorovna> hafos, yes 10.04 is a lts ans supported here.
<davide> ciao
<Fyodorovna> and*
<MestreLion> pb97: try #java
<Bobjones> How do I delete ubuntu on a dual boot box
<davide> !list
<ubottu> davide: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hafos> oh I see, it's the beta for 12.04 LTS... I thought LTS meant it being out of beta :-) my bad
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones, what is the other OS?
<MestreLion> hafos: 12.04 WILLbe an LTS, when it is released ;)
<MonkeyDust> Bobjones  use gparted, on a live cd, to delete the ubuntu partition
<Bobjones> Fyodorovna Windows xp
<MestreLion> it will be in a month or so, IIRC
<hafos> alright cool, thanks
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones, reload the windows bootloader before you remove ubuntu, do you have a XP disc?
<popsch> how can I see from which ppa I installed a particular package, please?
<Bobjones> MonkeyDust thanks
<MestreLion> hafos: but you can install it now... it's way past beta already... RC1 i guess
<hafos> yep I was planning to anyway :-)
<hafos> extracting the iso to my usb drive, this is going to take ages
<MestreLion> hafos: you will be flooded with dayly package updates... but when 12.04 arrives, you will already have the final version
<bastidrazor> popsch: apt-cache policy packagename ...it'll list which repo you installed said package from
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones, if grub is the bootloader as of now XP will not boot without the windows bootloader put in the mbr.
<Bobjones> @Fyodorovna No. I do not and don't want to change xp settings either.
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones, read my last message.
<jiffe2> is there a way to create a taskbar in ubuntu 11.10 that is workspace aware?
<rbrooks_> like windows?
<jiffe2> the taskbar like windows, but the taskbar only showing what programs are open in that workspace
<MestreLion> Fyodorovna: but windows XP does not install/requires bootloadrs in MBR
<Fyodorovna> MestreLion, without grub it does if iot is the sole boot.
<MonkeyDust> jiffe2  it's what I have in Ubuntu classic
<Fyodorovna> it*
<rbrooks> hmmm
<Kernel_Panic> Bobjones, Boot from a windows XP restore CD and press the "r" key in setup to get to console. Then use the command "FIXMBR"
<popsch> bastidrazor, thanks!
<Fyodorovna> MestreLion, XP always installs a bootloader in the mbr.
<MestreLion> Fyodorovna: true, but any boot loader that chainload XP partition is enough
<bastidrazor> popsch: you're welcome.
<Bobjones> Fyodorovna Can I install the mbr by itself
<Fyodorovna> MestreLion, read the channel bro 2 OS XP and ubuntu with ubuntu removed.
<MestreLion> Fyodorovna: oh... I understand now... he has grub on mbr and wiped his ubuntu partition?
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones, you need a XP disc to load the mbr, the mbr is the first 512MB of the hard drive, it is a place.
<MestreLion> 512 bytes actually :P
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones, you could install lilo to the mbr from a ubuntu disc and that would boot XP direct, do you have a ubuntu disc?
<MestreLion> yes, Fyodorovna, you're right... his only solution is to use something like fdisk /mbr using a XP boot CD
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones|, or from the ubuntu install if it is still there.
<Bobjones|> Kernel_panic its my work pc and No restore CD
<haz3lnut> Bobjones: install ms-sys --- see here: http://penguininside.blogspot.com/2009/06/fixing-windows-mbr-from-linux.html
<Fyodorovna> haz3lnut, ms-sys is old and rarely works lilo always does.
<MestreLion> Fyodorovna: doesn't XP boot CD allows you to open a recovery terminal where he can execute fdisk /mbr ?
<haz3lnut> Fyodorovna: worked for me a few months ago
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones|, do you still have ubuntu installed?
<Bobjones|> Off to learn about lilo
<MestreLion> lol
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones|, I can give you the commands fronm the ubuntu install right now if needed and you will be set.
<GaryDev> *sigh.. using LTS 10, and webmin... said there were package updates for apache and a few other things, so I installed them. Now the website wants to "send" me the files rather than open them in the browser... How can I revert back to the files I had before? Or.. fix this problem..
<Fyodorovna> haz3lnut, you were lucky I never see it work for people on any channel, it is a old fix method.
<Bobjones|> Fyodorovna. Please do.
<MestreLion> GaryDev: what's wrong with update manager?
<Indira> I am installing ubuntu on my HP Computer
<Indira> I have manged to get the demo working by using the "nomodeset" option on the cd
<Indira> The demo works like a charm, except that I won't let me install
<Indira> When I try to install it says that I don't have enough memory nor do I have internet acces
<Indira> On windows, I have over 100 GB of free memory on my drivers and I have wired Internet acces
<FloodBot1> Indira: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Indira> How do I get ubuntu demo (Wubi) to recognize these things?
<GaryDev> MestreLion I am not sure... webmin showed the process, seemed like everything installed... I have the dpkg log open now..
<MestreLion> wow, 100GB of free memory... I envy that guy :P
<oCean> GaryDev: sorry, but configurations with webmin are not supported
<ljt> hi everyone, I'm trying to boot from an ubuntu iso file located on a usb key using grub4dos and casper/loopback entry, which usually works perfectly. The problem is that ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 alternate doesn't have a casper directory, any reason or workaround for that?
<oCean> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<GaryDev> oh geezus
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones|, this is assuming you can get to synaptic or software sources to make sure the universe repo is open it probably is already on a install. http://paste.ubuntu.com/889321/
<GaryDev> ok... so... how can I get the system back to the way it was before?
<MonkeyDust> Indira  wubi is only a pseudo installation inside windows, it is adviced to install ubuntu with a live cd or pendrive
<pokoko222> how do I open magnet links in Ubuntu?
<MestreLion> ljt: for 12.04 issues, try #ubuntu+1
<MestreLion> pokoko222: clicking on them. should automatically open Transmition
<ljt> MestreLion: many thanks, will do
<Indira> MonkeyDust,im using the CD
<pokoko222> MestreLion nothing happens when I click on them
<staff_nowa> hello, i have question. In ubuntu i can connect to my server and scan files locally with shared docs?
<staff_nowa> or it's not imposible
<MestreLion> pokoko222: is Transmission installed?
<Fyodorovna> Bobjones|, sda is the mbr so wew are looking to get lilo in the sda if that is what the disc reads as with the sudo fdisk -l command
<Fyodorovna> we*
<pokoko222> MestreLion yes
<MestreLion> Indira: are you booting from that CD, or just running it from inside windows?
<MonkeyDust> Indira  do you have 100GB free space, you say?
<hex__> hello, how to unblock "wall" command , if i know root password ?
<Indira> yep, over 100 GB, am booting from CD
<GaryDev> So if webmin isn't supported anymore, how can I get the system back to before the update was put in? Kinda stuck here
<ClusterFCK> hey all, just upgraded from lucid to natty and now i cant access my encrypted disks. i get a mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS' error, tried a couple things, but about to give up. (and trow away 2 TB of all my data... Oo)
<MonkeyDust> Indira  then use the ubuntu installer, it's very easy
<MestreLion> pokoko222: in Firefox, go to Preferences > Applications, and see what is set for magnet
<haz3lnut> when did webmin become unsupported? I've been using it for years.
<MestreLion> GaryDev: have you tried...  update manager?
<auronandace> !webmin | haz3lnut
<ubottu> haz3lnut: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<haz3lnut> yeah, I read that.  Question still stands.
<Indira> MonkeyDust, I tried but it won't recognize my memory
<haz3lnut> nothing about it on webmin website.
<GaryDev> MestreLion: I am not a strong command prompt user, not a lot of experience.. but I do have a putty window open, if you can tell me how :)
<auronandace> haz3lnut: not sure when but that factoid's been there for a while
<pokoko222> MestreLion azureus but for some reason it does not open when I click on magnet
<meerkats> I get extremely slow transfer speeds from EXT4 to FAT32, below 1MB per second, why? Is there any way I can increase the speed? from EXT4 to EXT4 I get above 17 MB per second
<zykotick9> haz3lnut: from the #debian !webmin factoid "Removed from Debian post-Sarge,  see http://bugs.debian.org/343897
<ubottu> Debian bug 343897 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Please remove all webmin related packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<MonkeyDust> Indira  "recognize memory"?
<haz3lnut> I think they had issues about 5 years ago.
<holly_molly> I need info about protection
<ClusterFCK> anyone here with a degree in fixing ubuntu upgrades / LUKS issues ?
<MestreLion> GaryDev: putty? are you using terminal to access your system?
<GirlyGirl> holly_molly: What protection?
<holly_molly> for serfing web
<GaryDev> MestreLion: Yes.. remote server, there is no GUI type front end to it
<MestreLion> GaryDev: so forget about update manager
<MestreLion> GaryDev: try sudo apt-get update or sudo aptitude
<GirlyGirl> holly_molly: Just don't bother, its secure by default
<MestreLion> aptitude is really good in handling broken package issues
<GaryDev> MestreLion: I have the package log file open.. oh.. ok, will try apt-get update
<MestreLion> "serfing" web?
<holly_molly> example I need to know what best for it because forums fall of info
<holly_molly> what best proxy, or VPN
<MestreLion> best proxy for what?
<MonkeyDust> holly_molly  "best" depends on your needs, skills etc
<holly_molly> different things like anonymous
<GaryDev> MestreLion: ok, it did a lot of "hits", said it fetched 137kb.. reading packages.. "Done"... didn't do anything else
<MestreLion> that's definately not an ubuntu issue
<holly_molly> I see, my ISP scan all of my traffic and I worry about my google search etc
<MonkeyDust> holly_molly  the only way to be 100% safe and secure, is by not going on the web
<MestreLion> holly_molly: use https then
<holly_molly> I use ubuntu
<holly_molly> 2 MestreLion I use Ubuntu and what source you can link me
<MestreLion> so do I... but anynymous web browsing is not an Ubuntu issue
<zykotick9> holly_molly: your priorities are strange.  Your worried about your ISP knowing your Google searches?  Google is the one that actually tracks both you and your searches?
<holly_molly> what issue?(
<MestreLion> use google with https protocol... or just stop googling for child porn :P
<error> hello all
<MonkeyDust> or don't use google
<auronandace> duckduckgo to the rescue
<MonkeyDust> duckduckgo +1
<MestreLion> yeah, duckduckgo +1
<holly_molly> dear in my country VPN info I can search equal crime ok!
<Fyodorovna> scroogle is gone so sad
<MestreLion> ISP would be the last think I would worry about knowing my searches... I would worry first about google itself.. and then 2nd my wife :P
<almoxarife> 'tor-browser-bundle' is the answer
<holly_molly> ok can anyone help me with question: what best proxy or VPN (my skill lever low)
<GaryDev> MestreLion: apt-get update just checked files, didn't do anything. I have apache stopped right at the moment, should I "re-get" apache and force an install? Not quite sure of the command to do that
<almoxarife> holly_molly: a free one?
<holly_molly> I dont know maybe not
<MestreLion> GaryDev: have you tried aptitude? does it say any broken dependency or upgradable package?
<holly_molly> almoxarife: tor so slow thanky any other ideas
<MestreLion> this is hilarious...
<Aciid> I'm intersted in making a ubuntu server based AD-HOC network, with one wifi interface as a gateway to my phone's 3G and another interface as the "adhoc hub". Is this possible with Ubuntu Server?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: never used that.. just type it and press enter?
<almoxarife> holly_molly: you didn't state the purpose of the vpn/prxy
<Aciid> also is one interface enough, with iptables, or do I need to use two
<holly_molly> anonym serf
<MestreLion> GaryDev: yup... sudo aptitude... it's kinda like synaptic, but text-based and MUCH better at handling conficts
<stbasil> Question: how do i open terminal in 12.04 PP?
<almoxarife> holly_molly: does not exist, any country in the western world will gladly offer up your history to the highest biddeer
<auronandace> MestreLion: if he is using 11.10 he will need to install it, aptitude is no longer installed by default
<GaryDev> MestreLion: yikes.. Not sure how to handle this "visual" interface in putty... wow
<mneptok> !tor > holly_molly
<ubottu> holly_molly, please see my private message
<MestreLion> GaryDev: yes, it may look confusing at first... but it is really powerful.. more than synaptic
<stbasil>  how do i open terminal in 12.04 PP?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: ok.. I seem to be able to manage the menu with the cursor keys...
<auronandace> !12.04 | stbasil
<ubottu> stbasil: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> stbasil: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mirak> hi, i fail to boot iso images from grub2 when they are on lvm
<MonkeyDust> stbasil  ctrl-alt T, further support in #ubuntu +1
<mirak> anyone knows a workaround ?
<almoxarife> stbasil: alt-f2 'terminal'
<ClusterFCK> im going to cry and dump 2 tb of data because i cant access my drive after a 'perfect update' (sound also isnt working). thnx for the support :/ Oo
<mneptok> GaryDev: the problem you have with apache sending files rather than displaying them is probably an issue with MIME type association in apache. start looking at that.
<MestreLion> this holly_molly guy is hilarious... he says it is a crime to "search info" about VPN, but he complains about tor saying it is "too slow"... what are his priorities after all?
<mirak> iso-scan fails on searching lvm
<MestreLion> mirak: iso-scan works only for FAT, IIRC
<mirak> MestreLion, i made it work on ext4 i think
<MestreLion> and maybe ext2/3/4 and ntfs.. but definately not lvm
<GaryDev> mneptok: I have no clue on how to do that... I am not a person used to command prompts and linux.
<mneptok> GaryDev: that's why i said "start looking into that"
<mneptok> GaryDev: i will be AFK in ~5m. Google will not.
<mirak> that's too bad, because grub2 does manage to run the kernel and initrd
<MestreLion> GaryDev: you are accessing an Ubuntu server with putty, with no GUI. You *should* be used to command prompts
<mirak> MestreLion, i don't know why this script doesn't benefit from the abstraction used by grub
<mirak> or provided by the kernel
<mneptok> mirak: the initrd may not have all the LVM stuff loaded.
<mirak> mneptok, mmm
<GaryDev> MestreLion: I have SOME prompt experience.. but I've left most things to webmin... Our server seldom needs anything done.. I use WinSCP for shuffling files, etc etc
<MestreLion> mirak: because iso-scan requires the ISO to be compatible.. and the initrd inside Ubuntu's ISOs does not have LVM stuff inside
<MestreLion> GaryDev: what do you need webmin for? installing packages?
<holly_molly> MestreLion yep) what channel do I need please help me
<GaryDev> MestreLion: mostly for updates, lazy database access, looking at system log files
<almoxarife> holly_molly: #windows?
<MestreLion> holly_molly: many people already helped you... they suggested duckduckgo, tor
<MestreLion> GaryDev: for updates you can run apt-get upgrade
<holly_molly> almo: ubuntu
<leo_> hi
<holly_molly> Mestre: I see
<MestreLion> holly_molly: [13:13] <almoxarife> 'tor-browser-bundle' is the answer
<almoxarife> holly_molly: you really need to ply your wares on #ubuntu-offtopic where one is allowed a appropriate response to your conserns
<swarze> ciao
<swarze> !list
<ubottu> swarze: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mirak> MestreLion, does the alternate cd have it ?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: Looks like that will be my way for the future... the question now is, how to fix whats broken.  I've been poking around with the aptitude, but I'm not sure what to do with it.. Should I remove apache, and then re-install or...
<MestreLion> mirak: yes, alternate cd have the LVM support, but I'm not sure if its compatible with iso-scan... you may have to actually burn it to a CD or USB
<holly_molly> Mestre, almo, Girly ~~thanks
<swarze> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MestreLion> GaryDev: what exactly is broken, and how broken?
<mirak> MestreLion, i know it have it for install, but yeah for isoscan i don't know
<GaryDev> MestreLion: Apache... it wants to "serve aka via download" any of the site files, rather than running them in a browser
<leo_> ola tem um portugues
<MestreLion> you're welcome holly_molly... and hope you don't get arrested for asking about VPN in an IRC channel :P
<almoxarife> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zinou> hello everybody
<stbasil> anyone know if you can order live cds for ppc from canonical? ppc support doesnt exist past 7, i know that
<itaylor57> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<MestreLion> GaryDev: sounds like a config issue in Apache... maybe the system is OK, but you've messed up with its config files in /etc
<auronandace> stbasil: not from canonical, it is a community port now
<auronandace> !ppc | stbasil
<stbasil> k
<ubottu> stbasil: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Zeb> howdy. ubuntu n00b. trying to change the default dpi so the fonts look better, but i dont see a fonts tab under System Settings > Appearance
<GaryDev> MestreLion: That's what I suspect as well... just not sure how to fix them. Apparently I am going to be learning a lot for the future, which I know will take time. But I still have to solve what I have now
<MestreLion> GaryDev: if you want, you can uninstall Apache, provided you also --purge it's config files... but that is overkill, you would need to reconfigure it from scretch
<zinou>   i run ubuntu  10.10 on a Dell Inspiron N4050 laptop but with no visual effects, it seems that my drivers can't run them, any sugggestions?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: I have no problem with that.. the only changes we made were to put the web root at var/www/html ... and drop everything but PHP files for running
<MestreLion> GaryDev: there are 2 approaches: 1) apt-get remove --purge apache 2 && apt-get install apache2 , and you will have a brand new, fresh apache install. OR, try #apache and paste them your apache config files to see if there is only a minor issue
<anonymous_> .
<GaryDev> MestreLion: exactly where are the config files... I can go look at them, see whats changed for time/date stamps, and then open the most recent files for editing to see if I can spot anything major
<MestreLion> GaryDev: then try apt-get purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2
<MestreLion> GaryDev: config files are usually located somewhere inside /etc ... but I don't know what the config files for apache are
<GaryDev> MestreLion: looking
<MestreLion> try /etc/apach2
<MestreLion> /etc/apache2
<zinou>   i run ubuntu  10.10 on a Dell Inspiron N4050 laptop but with no visual effects, it seems that my drivers can't run them, any sugggestions?
<MestreLion> 10.10 ?
<black-rider> hello everybody
<MonkeyDust> zinou  10.10 will be EOL a few weeks from now, better upgrade instead of struggling to find out what's wrong
<stbasil> is there an ubuntu derivative, e.g. xubuntu, that has much more ppc support than ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, not a few weeks
<tima_> hello
<MonkeyDust> Daekdroom  april, no?
<MestreLion> stbasil:  ppc ?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: Checked etc/apache2 .. all the files there and in subfolders, are all around the middle of February dates. So I kinda suspect this might be something else
<stbasil> MestreLion: powerpc, a chip for macs that's community supported here only
<MonkeyDust> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, April 2013 for Desktops.
<zinou> hello everybody
<zinou>   i run ubuntu  10.10 on a Dell Inspiron N4050 laptop but with no visual effects, it seems that my drivers can't run them, any sugggestions?
<xangua> !repeat | zinou
<ubottu> zinou: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tima_> hello
<LCS1> Hello everyone.
<LCS1> Is this the best support channel for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Daekdroom  10.10 is EOL in april 2012
<MestreLion> GaryDev: I don't know then... have you tried #apache ? maybe this is a know issue they can fix in seconds
<LCS1> I happen to have a Dell that doesn't work with Cheese webcam
<MestreLion> it is better than us guessing here
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, Oh. My bad. Mistook it for 10.04
<LCS1> Ocelot version.
<MestreLion> LCS1: this is the only official ubuntu support channel
<GaryDev> MestreLion: Will just do the remove and re-install... sigh
<MestreLion> GaryDev: check with #apache first
<MestreLion> before the reinstall
<MestreLion> sometimes a simple question can save you the hassle
<MestreLion> but if you do it, use purge, not remove
<MestreLion> remove will remove the software, but will keep config files
<LCS1> Is there any other webcam application to use with ubuntu 11.10?
<MestreLion> purge will delete both
<MestreLion> LCS1: what is your webcam / laptop model?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: I did the remove and purge.. it didn't compain. And then I did the install apache2 .. said 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed.. reading.. unpacking.. and then setting up. So I am going to ASSume that its there now, and I just need to configure it. And start it..
<MestreLion> .. and test it ;)
<GaryDev> MestreLion: sigh.. says its started, still doing the same thing.. f***** webmin.. will poke around, and then try #apache and see
<GaryDev> MestreLion: Rather interesting though.. the remove/purge didn't seem to nuke anything persay, the "install" never grabbed anything new, just seemed to use what was there
<mirak> is it normal that the boot creation usb, installs all the deb on the key rather than using the iso ?
<MestreLion> GaryDev: it may not have downloaded, but it surely installe
<cheater> hi
<robinsmidsrod> does anyone know why the ubuntu-server 10.04.4 x64 install cd ask for a second CD in the middle of copying files (installing with mdraid and lvm)?
<MestreLion> GaryDev: and if you used apt-get purge apache2 before, it was removed
<cheater> i am on lucid, i need to find out what service is starting wpa_supplicant. any ideas?
<robinsmidsrod> inserting the alternate CD doesn't make it continue
<MestreLion> GaryDev: if you think your cached package was compromised by webmin, you could try this
<MestreLion> GaryDev: apt-get clean
<Fyodorovna> mirak, that is a confusing question
<GaryDev> MestreLion: I used apt-get remove --purge apache2 in putty
<dj> GaryDev, this will work, fine sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<MestreLion> no GaryDev, that was a typo from me, i'm sorry... it is this:
<TorbenBeta> How can I change my Keyboard language settings in the Cli? From British to German eg?
<MestreLion> apt-get clean && apt-get purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I've reduced a 11.04 system to just run login -- and ash in userspace, but running /usr/bin/free -m reports 11MB used. Are login and busybox sh really consuming 11MB?
<zykotick9> dj: FYI apt-get now has a purge command, so "sudo apt-get purge foo" would work
<GaryDev> MestreLion: ok.. will try
<mirak> Fyodorovna, i expected it was using iso scan but it isn't
<MestreLion> and then i assure you it will nuke current apache, including config files, download a new package from web, and reinstall it
<GaryDev> dj: will try yours first
<mirak> Fyodorovna, i more interested in launching iso with grub2
<Fyodorovna> mirak, what is the ubuntu release and what ks the loader?
<dj> sure go ahead, and try it GaryDev
<Fyodorovna> is*
<mirak> Fyodorovna, ubuntu lucid
<Fyodorovna> mirak, from your HD with grub2?
<cheater> does anyone know what service starts wpa_supplicant/
<MestreLion> cheater: wpa_supplicant is started by network services
<GaryDev> Ok.. said it was removed.. will now try apt-get install apache2
<MestreLion> cheater: it is used by wifi network
<mirak> Fyodorovna, no from a usb pen. I would like to do that from my hard drive, but iso-scan fails to read lvm
<cheater> MestreLion: how do i stop it?
<MestreLion> cheater: disabling wireless ?
<cheater> i disabled wireless in the network manager applet
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" not sure it'll work though
<cheater> wpa_supplicant is still being started
<Fyodorovna> mirak, check out this it uses grub2 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<mirak> Fyodorovna, thanks
<GaryDev> and the install said it was unpacking (must be the local file) and then said it had set it up
<Fyodorovna> mirak, not sure about a lvm install not being read by the usb if that is the problem..
<MestreLion> cheater: may I ask you why you want to kill that?
<MestreLion> GaryDev: if you used apt-get clear it will force apt to download files... your local files will be empty
<GaryDev> MestreLion: dj: Still the same, it wants to 'send' the webpage file.. I will do the clear command now
<cheater> MestreLion: i want to use airodump-ng to see if anyone is trying to connect to my router
<zykotick9> MestreLion: apt-get clear?  do you mean apt-get clean?
<gopi1410> !bot hi
<cheater> MestreLion: and for this i need to stop wpa_supplicant
<MestreLion> yes, clean, sorry... thank you zykotick9
<MestreLion> GaryDev: you were supposed to run apt-get clean *before* you install apache
<GaryDev> MestreLion: nods.. working on it..
<MestreLion> so you force ubuntu to actually download the package from the web instead of using the local cached file
<MestreLion> cheater: I don't remember having to stop wpa_suplicant to use airodump... usually killing nm_applet or disabling wireless is enough
<cheater> ok let me try that
<cheater> i'll bbs
<GaryDev> MestreLion: ok, did the clean.. then it ran 'get'.. and installed it (supposedly)
<MestreLion> did you notice it downloading the .deb file?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: Yes, it ran a get on it
<MestreLion> cheater: airodump will not help you to see if someone is trying to connect to your router
<mirak> Fyodorovna, thanks that's what I was looking for
<MestreLion> cheater: but your router logfiles will :P
<anonymous_> salutare
<nancy--> http://pastebin.com/EfFLn92z any help?
<neo1691_> Hi everyone!! I am problems in ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I am not able to see any text in any browsers!! Just white spaces!Please help!! I updated some packages and installed a script from this site  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/what-to-do-after-fresh-ubuntu-install.html
<oCean> nancy--: I asked you to stop crossposting
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I've reduced a 11.04 system to just run login --, init and ash in userspace, but running /usr/bin/free -m reports 11MB used. Are login, init and busybox sh really consuming 11MB?
<Fyodorovna> mirak, no problem. :)
<MestreLion> sure nancy-- , ask your question
<nancy--> MestreLion,  why iam getting these errors
<mirak> Fyodorovna, the best would be that desktop image implements lvm modules and raid
<zykotick9> !here | nancy--
<ubottu> nancy--: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<llutz> nancy--: just the normal scripts trying to find some vulnerabilities on servers (phpmyadmin etc.)
<MestreLion> nancy--: because you probably deleted all your files  in /var/www
<NPPP> bye
<dj> lol nancy-- always protect those files, with chmod
<Iluvalar> Hi, little question for you guys : I did an update and now I lost my mouse. Any idea what i could try for that ^
<Spaniard> hi everybody!
<llutz> nancy--:just script-kids/bots probing your server. make sure to configure it right, then you can ignore it
<dj> Iluvalar, lost your mouse?
<dj> explain that
<Iluvalar> the wired mouse doesnt answer anymore
<infinity0> can someone test something for me on firefox please?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: I went in and looked (yes, using webmin, sorry)... at the default instance files for var/www/html.. directory indexing.. and it was WAY different than before.. nothing was showing in the index, so I added in "php", saved it.. and now the website is looking like an ftp server with the files and folders showing, rather than webpage loding them.. so I think I am closer
<Fyodorovna> Iluvalar, happened to me in 12.04 a reboot fixed it.
<mr_daemon> Hello -- is anyone getting 404s while updating package lists from the repositories?
<Iluvalar> dj fortunately i had a usb wireless mouse and it work
<nancy--> MestreLion,  i think its in /etc/apache2
<zykotick9> Iluvalar: do you have a choice of kernels at boot?  (hold SHIFT after BIOS, if you don't get a menu)  If so, do any of the old kernels work?
<neo1691_> does etc\environment supposed to contain any locale information?? Mine does not contain anything!! Maybe that could have caused the problem. I am unable to view any text in any browsers!! Please Help
<Fyodorovna> mr_daemon, change the mirror.
<Iluvalar> zykotick9: i didnt tryed that...
<nancy--> MestreLion,  llutz  dj iam using ubuntu and apache2
<dj> Iluvalar, remove it from the current port, and try it another port
<xangua> mr_daemon: hello, will you share the actual error message or wait for someone to gess¿ ;)
<llutz> nancy--: whatever you use, if you have a webserver online, you'll be probed this way. no way to prevent this
<Iluvalar> dj: there is only one hole for that mouse...
<dj> remove it and plug it back in Iluvalar
<nancy--> llutz,  my server is not online
<MestreLion> neo1691_: webupd8 hacks are not supported here... you should avoid running scripts from websites if you don't understand exactly what they do
<mr_daemon> xangua: W: Failed to fetch http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 128.61.111.11 80]
<nancy--> its not starting
<zykotick9> dj: if this is a PS/2 mouse - removing it is a BAD idea
<mr_daemon> I have tried other mirrors
<llutz> nancy--: it is, else you wouldn't get those logs
<mr_daemon> every single one I select 404s on most things
<GaryDev> MestreLion: I think I will take a break, grab a coffee... exit irc for a bit. Appreciate the help. I suspect the config files are shot, will hit the #apache channel in a bit
<nancy--> hm..
<dj> zykotick9, is a usb mouse, nothing bad...
<xangua> mr_daemon: sounds like fyodorovna suggestion is accurate ;)
<xangua> ooh he left
<llutz> nancy--: and, tbh, if you don't even know if your services are running or not: you shouldn't run a webserver at all
<nancy--> llutz,  i mean the apache is not runing
<nancy--> llutz,  i know. my english is not native
<MestreLion> nancy--: carefully read everything they told you... llutz already nailed it.. those are not errors, just someone trying to acess files you don't have...
<neo1691_> MestreLion,  I never knew that! I am a complete n00b in this area and thought that one script would do everything for me. Now i realise how stupid i have been as i had lost an opportunity to learn
<llutz> nancy--: you want to read basic documentation about apache, apache-logs etc.
<MestreLion> GaryDev: #apache is your best bet in fixing apache issues :)
<nancy--> MestreLion,  yes. so what should i do to resolve the error. i was just configuring bind and this error happened
<nancy--> llutz, ^\
<llutz> nancy--: those ARE NO configuration errors. those are access errors logged by your server
<Iluvalar> dj sorry did you said something ^
<neo1691_> MestreLion, can etc\environment file help me in any way!! It does not contain any locale data. If that is causing the problem?
<Iluvalar> zykotick9: tried with another header and dont seem to help
<MestreLion> neo1691_: webupd8 have wonderful tips and tricks... but also many things i strongly disagree... you have to read and understand case-by-case, and never blindly run "all in one" scripts
<braza> nmm
<zykotick9> Iluvalar: to bad.  sorry i don't have any other suggestions.  good luck!
<nancy--> llutz,  so what should i do
<llutz> nancy--: you want to read basic documentation about apache, apache-logs etc.
<nancy--> llutz,  i should give permissions. chmod?
<neo1691_> MestreLion: I want to fix it somehow!!! But webup8 and ubuntuforums says that the error has nothing to do with the script!! Also i have updated some packages and while updated the laptop crashed due to overheating!! So i had to update second time!
<MestreLion> wow, what a mess
<llutz> nancy--: NO, pls ask in a channel with your native channes, if you don't understand what we wrote
<neo1691_> My laptop has heating problems!! :-(
<llutz> native language*
<infinity0> https://mango.gnome.org/ try to log into that with a fake user/pass then click "yes" when prompted to store the password, then reload the page and see if it autocompletes the password
<MestreLion> neo1691_: is there any problem besides firefox text?
<GaryDev> MestreLion: Nods.. again, thanks kindly for your time and efforts..
<MestreLion> you're welcome GaryDev :)
<GaryDev> I have coffee.. break time.. cya folks
<neo1691_> no problem at all!! Firefox chrome and chromium does not show texts and the pages are badly formatted..
<neo1691_> GaryDev: Cya!!
<nancy--> ok
<MestreLion> neo1691_: you have the 3 of them in Ubuntu?
<neo1691_> MestreLion: yes i downloaded them to test..
<neo1691_> i cannot even use imagebin to post pics
<MestreLion> I wonder how you downloaded Chrome
<medeman> hi
<cheater> MestreLion: i have disabled network manager, wpa_supplicant is still there
<cheater> its ppid is 1 so i don't know what is restarting it
<neo1691_> MestreLion: using the script
<nancy--> http://pastebin.com/EfFLn92z any help with permission for apache ?
<medeman> I installed Ubuntu, it had the 173 NVidia graphics drivers, but the restricted drivers panel said that the current version is recommended, so I installed those. Now I can't click on anything after logging in, however I can still move my mouse.
<llutz> nancy--: again: That is NOT a problem with your apache!
<MestreLion> cheater: pid=1 is init...
<nancy--> llutz,  ya. i know. but its permissions problem
<cheater> MestreLion: i realize. it is probably an rc script (a "service") but i don't know which.
<llutz> nancy--: ITS NOT
<nancy--> llutz,  then ?
<llutz> nancy--: what is your native language
<MestreLion> neo1691_: show me the code... install pastebinit and pastebin the code you used
<nancy--> llutz,  hindi
<MestreLion> it was after the script that firefox acted strange, correct?
<llutz> nancy--: those are scripts from internet probing your server. nothing to worry about
<MestreLion> cheater: network-manager
<nancy--> llutz,  what is the problem?
<nancy--> \
<llutz> nancy--: i'm out
<MestreLion> cheater: or networking
<cheater> MestreLion: as i said, both are stopped
<medeman> anyone?
<neo1691_> MestreLion: the script installed chrome for me!! Its there in that link i gave http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/what-to-do-after-fresh-ubuntu-install.html nothing else
<nick134013> how can i turn ppt to pdf from the terminal?
<neo1691_> nancy--, are you indian?
<llutz> nancy--: ask in #ubuntu-in
<MestreLion> nancy--: there is not problem at all
<nancy--> llutz,  but apache is not starting
<llutz> nancy--: IT runs
<llutz> nancy--: " sudo lsof -i :80"
<MestreLion> nancy--: as llutz said 4 times already, these errors are just someone trying to probe files that do not exist
<nancy--> neo1691_,  yes
<neo1691_> nancy--, llutz   i am also an indian!! i can translate if you want me to
<nancy--> MestreLion,  llutz  # service apache2 start
<nancy-->  * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                                 Action 'start' failed.
<nancy--> The Apache error log may have more information.
<llutz> nancy--: " sudo lsof -i :80"
<nancy--> sudo lsof -i :80
<nancy--> #
<nancy--> thats it
<MestreLion> omg, neo1691_ .. this is the most invasive script ever
<llutz> nancy--: at least it has run ar "Sun Mar 18 14:43:02 2012"
<llutz> at
<neo1691_> MestreLion: is it harmful??
<oCean> neo1691_: please don't run webupd8 script if you do not exactly know what they are doing
<oCean> maybe even better, never run them
<llutz> nancy--: ask in #ubuntu-in for more help
<MestreLion> neo1691_: I'm not sure... but... man, look at the TON of changes it does
<neo1691_> oCean: i am in a bad mess!!Unable to browse anything!! MestreLion: The last comments are mine in that link you can see some images i have posted there
<medeman> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 64-Bit. It came with the NVidia drivers version 173. In the restricted drivers control panel, it recommended me to install the current NVidia drivers, which I did. However, now I can't click on anything (but still move my mouse) after logging in.
<nancy--> llutz,  ill understand english. you can go on
<ikonia> medeman: when you say the current nvidia drivers where did you get them ?
<llutz> nancy--: appearantly not my english
<sasquatchzorin> Hi, I have setup a laptop with ubuntu server and would like to ssh into. How do I find out the exact IP from command line? I can see the router IP, but the entire IP?
<MestreLion> neo1691_: it revamps a LOT in your system... adding new repos, ppas, installing a bunch of software, making very invasive tweaks and fixing bugs that you don't even know IF they were already fixed...
<ikonia> sasquatchzorin: ip addr
<medeman> ikonia: from the restricted drivers panel from ubuntu (i clicked on activate and it did the rest)
<Iluvalar> i'll ask a last time just in case : my ps/2 mouse stopped to answer after an update of my system
<neo1691_> MestreLion: Everything seems to be fine excepts the browsers
<ikonia> medeman: sounds good, so what's the issue ?
<Iluvalar> is there something i could look for that ?
<nancy--> llutz,  the actual files are missing. /var/www# ls
<nancy--> index.html  op
<medeman> ikonia: it doesn't register any mouse-clicks now
<nancy--> MestreLion,  ^
<ikonia> medeman: register any mouse clicks ? do you mean the mouse buttons aren't working ?
<medeman> ikonia: yea
<oCean> nancy--: you don't need to have files in /var/www for the webserver to start
<ikonia> medeman: that sounds exceptionally unusual
<MestreLion> neo1691_: i suspect this: "Downloads, installs and configure sharp fonts (starting with version 0.4.5: also installs sharp fonts for Firefox)"
<nancy--> oCean,  then why iam geting this error
<sasquatchzorin> ikonia: thanks, it seems to only give the 192.168.1.2/24 address, I'm looking for the one I can access from outside this network?
<oCean> nancy--: will you STOP asking about this issue in 2 channels?
<nancy--> oCean,  why apache is not starting
<neo1691_> MestreLion: i thought the same!! tried reverting it using the same script!! Still no success
<oCean> nancy--: answer me
<medeman> ikonia: yea, i can still move the mouse but it doesnt register the mouse clicks...i had the same issue with linux mint + current nvidia drivers
<ikonia> sasquatchzorin: thats controlled by your ISP, you can use websites such as whatsmyip.com to see that
<sasquatchzorin> ikonia: anyway from the command line, using server verision?
<ikonia> medeman: sounds like it's worth logging a bug to nvidia if it's also happening in mint
<nancy--> i was geting support from both. oCean  thats why i was chating
<oCean> nancy--: I told you several times we don't allow crossposting.
<oCean> nancy--: stop it now
<medeman> ikonia: yea, where do i do that? and do you know how i can fix the issue? (revert to version 173 somehow?)
<MestreLion> neo1691_:  have you tried to take a look at Firefox's font settings? Also, take a look at Menu > Preferences > Appearance and see if everything is ok
<ikonia> medeman: nvidia.com has a bug tracking system and forum ( you can log it to the ubuntu system - but what can you really expect ubuntu to do in reality)
<medeman> ikonia: hmm okay
<neo1691_> MestreLion: yes did all possible changes i can in both system fonts and firefox fonys
<neo1691_> *fonts
<bluefrog> sasquatchzorin, you will not be able to ssh into your home public address if the command originates from your home
<ikonia> medeman: the software is closed source so projects like mint/ubuntu can't really "change" or fix anything
<medeman> ikonia: yea i know...do you know how i can revert to version 173?
<sasquatchzorin> bluefrog: I want to ssh into the server outside my network, like from work.
<ikonia> medeman: does the hardware drives tool not offer multiple versions ?
<bluefrog> sasquatchzorin, there ok
<ikonia> sasquatchzorin: what's the issue,
<ikonia> sasquatchzorin: I've told you where to get your IP
<MestreLion> neo1691_: take a look here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntustart
<bluefrog> sasquatchzorin, and your system admin must have translated the ssh port to your machine at work
<leo__> #join ubuntu-it
<medeman> ikonia: it does offer 96, 173 and current i think, but how do i use it when i cant click on anything..?
<ikonia> medeman: ahhhh, didn't see that issue
<sasquatchzorin> ikonia: Ok thanks, I'm going to have to do some more digging
<sasquatchzorin> bluefrog: thanks im going to look into more stuff
<ikonia> medeman: the way I would manage that is boot into recovery mode and remove the "current" driver package
<zykotick9> medeman: one option to try might be, log into console (ctrl+alt+f1) use apt-get to remove nvidia-current then reboot
<neo1691_> MestreLion: i will have to switch to windows to do that!! :-(
<Osmodivs> Hello ppl
<neo1691_> anyhting that i can do by staying logged in to ubuntu
<MestreLion> neo1691_: the most "recent" version of this script is from 2010-07-08... that is almost 2 years old... Lucid received a TON of updates since then... so maybe many "bugfixes" were not needed anymore...
<MestreLion> neo1691_: or, worse, they would not work as intended with an updated Lucid (10.04.3 by now, I guess)
<zykotick9> neo1691_: 3rd party install scripts are often a bad idea...
<Osmodivs> Is there a Linux program to download uTorrent files? Ubuntu and it's Transmission can't open those files
<neo1691_> MestreLion: Does that means i need to reinstall the os all over again?
<neo1691_> zykotick9: I came to know that after running the script
<neo1691_> MestreLion: The link that you gave me is the same one that i used
<MestreLion> Osmodivs: there is no such thing as "uTorrent files"... there is .torrent files, and TRansmission opens them with no problem... but you may try Deluge if you another Torrent app
<hino>  hi
<MestreLion> neo1691_: you gave me the link from webup8 website... I gave you their launchpad project link
<belphegoor> hello all,Im a newbie on linux,and i want an image viewer for ubuntu
<Osmodivs> MestreLion: Well, I do not know much about files, but, How can you open or download this file? http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/5423741/BjA_A_rk_Discography_-_All_8_Studio_Albums_in_DTS_5.1_on_1_DVD
<neo1691_> MestreLion: should i try installing the script again?
<vinit> hi
<Osmodivs> MestreLion: I think is called Magnetic Link
<belphegoor> vinit hi
<neo1691_> belphegoor: F-Spot and Gimp
<MestreLion> Osmodivs: I think Transmission can handle magnet links... if not, Deluge surely can
<belphegoor> thanks neo,but where can i download them neo?
<MestreLion> belphegoor: Ubuntu already comes with image viewer
<MestreLion> belphegoor: just like any other software: using Software Center
<neo1691_> belphegoor: It should be already there if you are using ubuntu
<MestreLion> neo1691_: how old is your install?
<neo1691_> MestreLion: One day!
<MestreLion> one day? oh man, reinstall then
<belphegoor> but neo,im using backtrack 5, why i left windows :'(
<MestreLion> neo1691_: install takes like 20 minutes... you already wasted more than an hour in this issue
<neo1691_> MestreLion:etc/environment file does not contain any locale entry!! The link that i gave you contains some links given by a user in the top most comments!! It says that its related to locale
<medeman> zykotick9: thank you, that worked
<medeman> ikonia: thanks for your help
<neo1691_> MestreLion: What should i install?? the script from launchpad?
<MestreLion> neo1691_: if you really want to try to fix a 1-day system instead of simply re-installing from scratch?
<neo1691_> MestreLion: how to do that?
<MestreLion> the same way you installed Lucid yesterday... boot from your CD :P
<neo1691_> I dont want a reinstall as i am dual booting with windows 7 with grub as the bootloader
<belphegoor1> at the software management in backtrack there is f-spot for gnome,im using kde :(
<zykotick9> !backtrack | belphegoor1
<ubottu> belphegoor1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MestreLion> neo1691_: you did that yesterday
<belphegoor1> thx all
<edude03> Sweet there is a ubuntu channel :)
<edude03> Hello everyone
<MestreLion> neo1691_: if you really want to know about your current locale, try this is a terminal: locale
<neo1691_> MestreLion: No i installed the script yesterday and i have installed linux like 3 days ago!! Not much though!! Still its the 4th time i have tried installing ubuntu successfully!! everything was fine until this happened
<MestreLion> neo1691_: /etc/enviroment is just one of files used to determine your current locale
<neo1691_> MestreLion: that file does not contain any entry,.. It just contain this line
<neo1691_> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<MestreLion> it does not have LANG or LANGUAGE ?
<neo1691_> my locale set is en_IN.. maybe thats not supported with the browsers here!! I guess
<neo1691_> MestreLion,: Nope it doesn't
<MestreLion> have you typed "locale" in a terminal? pastebin me the output
<neo1691_> MestreLion: Sorry i cannot use pastebin as i cannot see anything in any browsers!! there has to be some other alternative!! the first line in terminal after typing locale is LANG = en_IN
<MestreLion> apt-get install pastebinit
<MestreLion> and then:
<MestreLion> ops,
<MestreLion> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Meteorskies> Hello, I'd like some help, I've installed Ubuntu then windows seven in dual boot, but it overwrote the MBR and I don't have grub anymore and no way to boot ubuntu, can someone help?
<MestreLion> and then
<MestreLion> locale | pastebinit
<neo1691_> MestreLion: Cool!! I am on it!!
<neo1691_> http://pastebin.com/rXFzK7fM
<neo1691_> MestreLion: http://pastebin.com/rXFzK7fM
<MestreLion> Meteorskies: this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27155/installing-ubuntu-before-or-after-upgrading-from-vista-to-win-7
<pfifo> !grub | Meteorskies
<ubottu> Meteorskies: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Meteorskies> thanks, I'm gonna check
<MestreLion> looks fine neo1691_  , I don't think locale is your isue
<gizmobay> How can I tell which path has priority? For example, if I type a program in a terminal will it look into /usr/local/bin first or /usr/bin.
<oCean> gizmobay: echo $PATH will show the order
<gizmobay> thanks
<neo1691_> MestreLion: I guess i will wait for a day or two!! if nothing happens i will go for a re-install!!! 5th straight time!! and this time i will install everything myself!! :-) This is how i learn!! I am only worried about the grub issue
<MestreLion> neo1691_: if you want to make sure your locales are fine, try sudo locale-gen
<ktml78> Ciao, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con adatatore wifi??
<pfifo> !it | ktml78
<ubottu> ktml78: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ktml78> #ubuntu-it
<MestreLion> gizmobay:  echo $PATH
<neo1691_> MestreLion: One failed in that list en_ZM.UTF-8... cannot open locale definition file `en_ZM': No such file or directory
<neo1691_> failed
<neo1691_>  all others were successfull
<MestreLion> that is fine
<MestreLion> now go to Menu > System > Administration > Languages
<MestreLion> check if the languages are set the way you want
<GaryDev> this must be my lucky day.. (not).. anyone know where the #apache room went to? I can't find it in the freenode.net list of rooms
<neo1691_> it gives a warning Some translations or writing aids available for your chosen languages are not installed yet. Do you want to install them now?
<oCean> GaryDev: it's #httpd
<GaryDev> LOL.. Thanks oCean .. never would have thought of that
<oCean> :)
<MestreLion> neo1691_:  but, really, look at the big picture... you installed your system only 3 days ago.. so there is very very little customization effort done.. this is not a 2-years-of-preferences-and-fine-tunning system we are talking about. Also, this is Lucid 10.04, which is an almost 2 years old release. In less than a month Ubuntu 12.04 will be released, it's also an LTS... and it will last until 2015.. a
<MestreLion> neo1691_: so is it really worth to have a "definitive install" of an old  release that will only last for 1 year?
<MestreLion> is it worth troubleshooting and waste 2, 3 hours when a reinstall takes less than half an hour?
<neo1691_> MestreLion:  I tried mint12, ubuntu 10.04, ubuntu 12.04, ubuntu 11.10 and only 10.04 seems to work for me.. My system has some grave heating problems and drives for ati are not available!!
<neo1691_> I have also installed many things using my limited bandwidth!!.. I want to learn linux and have chosen 10.04 as the platform!! I can do anything i want to learn and after learning i plan to get a better and latest machine with the latest OS
<pfifo> neo1691_, you should just start with the latest it can teach you the same things
<MestreLion> my suggestion, since you are a newcomer, is to install anything now (even 10.04), and try it for a month, so you get used to it... play around, poke around, get familiar... and then, next month, being a lot more skilled and experienced, install 12.04, LTS...
<neo1691_> pfifo: 12.04 was laggy on my system! :-( so reverted to 10.04!! MestreLion : I cannot live without a browser for a month!!
<pfifo> neo1691_, 12.04 is a beta
<MestreLion> neo1691_: also, more recent releases have more tools for dealing with overheating issues... there are temperature monitors, PWM fan control, etc
<dimitri7> ok
<MestreLion> and more hardware support
<Mikhail_> Linux Rules! :D
<neo1691_> MestreLion: Hmm that sounds good!! Okay lets wait for sometime and see.. else the new LTS will be it!!
<MestreLion> and of course you can't live a month without web browser! reboot with your CD
<MestreLion> use gparted to delete your current install
<MestreLion> and start the install from scratch
<MestreLion> you will still be able to dual boot
<neo1691_> MestreLion: But then windows??
<MestreLion> grub will find windows 7, just like it did before
<neo1691_> MestreLion: Okay then i will do it after a few days!! :)
<MestreLion> you can have web browser back in less than a few hours if you want :P
<MestreLion> use this month to do experiments...
<neo1691_> MestreLion: Linux is for fun and learning!! Sure then!! If i am able to solve this i will report here!! :) Thanks for your time!!
<MestreLion> for example, in 3 days you learned that running hugely-invasive scripts from websites are not a good idea
<MestreLion> imagine what you can learn in 30 :P
<neo1691_> MestreLion: Thats not something to boost of!! :D
<MestreLion> don't worry, I also installed Ubuntu Tweak in my first time with Linux
<dimitri7> what is a tombstone condition?
<MestreLion> took me a while to realize it is a very lame app
<MestreLion> Ubuntu is not Windows... it does not require that much fine-tunning for it to be secure and stable
<MestreLion> it has no "cruft" to clean
<neo1691_> hey even i have that tweak!! Don't know what it does!! But still!! I managed to get compiz working. I made that script executable using chmod.  :D
<MestreLion> neo1691_: my most precious advise: Software Center is your best friend
<dimitri7> what is a tombstone condition?
<dimitri7> .
<MestreLion> we have no idea, dimitri7 ... how about giving us a little more detail
<neo1691_> MestreLion: here at my place internet is very precious!! i have a limit of just 5 gb usage per month! I wasted all of it in installing many things! :(
<MestreLion> neo1691_: hint... you can use Nautilus GUI to make a scritpt executable :P
<MestreLion> neo1691_: take a look at /var/cache/apt
<dimitri7> Failing to do so leads to a tombstone condition.
<MestreLion> dimitri7:  failing to do what?
<oCean> dimitri7: is that an ubuntu question?
<ohptlabs> so i was using transmission on a 88.8gb file collection and im about 20% in and over 500mb is corrupt. i did a check locala files, but it didn't seem to change the amount that is corrupt. is there anyway to find out which file or parts are corrupt and either get new pieces of the files or redownload the files?
<dimitri7> to installa some services in ubuntu
<dimitri7> ** install
<neo1691_> MestreLion: it got archives folder and pkgcache.bin and one more .bin file
<oCean> dimitri7: really, you should give some details
<MestreLion> man, some think we are psychics
<neo1691_> and in archives there are locale files!! related to thunderbird gimp and all but none related to firefox, chromium or chrome
<MestreLion> neo1691_: you see the .deb files there?
<neo1691_> yes
<MestreLion> you can save them, so you don't have to download them again
<neo1691_> okay!! I thought firefox is missing there so maybe that was the issue
<MestreLion> no, no
<MestreLion> firefox comes with ubuntu
<MestreLion> those are only the packages that you downloaded *after* the install
<neo1691_> MestreLion: I am tired now!! Missing fonts is the mystery to be solved
<neo1691_> bye
<pahlevani> hi
<unixbeardxd|> Hello pahlevani
<ooiiooo_> I plan a reinstall. I saved the list of installed packages, I copied my home dir. Do I wan't to backup anything else?
<pfifo> ohptlabs, it immediately discards corrupt data
<ooiiooo> quit
<MestreLion> ooiiooo_: maybe /etc, if you changed any system-wide setting
<unixbeardxd|> Any configuration files for anything you have manually configured and want to keep
<MestreLion> ooiiooo_: you going to reinstall the same release?
<ooiiooo_> MestreLion: yes, need to switch from gpt to mbr
<MestreLion> i don't think you need a reinstall for that
<unixbeardxd|> That shouldn't need a complete reinstall surely
<ooiiooo_> ok, what do I do?
<MestreLion> backup your / partition
<MestreLion> do the switch
<MestreLion> then restore
<ooiiooo_> I don't have that much backup space
<ohptlabs> pfifo, oh thank you. why does it tell me how much was corrupt then?
<MestreLion> willing to do a full system reinstall, and re-do all your preferences and configs and fine-tunings...
<MestreLion> because of ... no disk space?
<unixbeardxd|> I can't remember the commands, google will. Reconfigure GRUB to install on the MBR, and find the ID of wherever /boot is
<pfifo> ohptlabs, its just a statistic
<ohptlabs> thank you kindly once again ^_^
<MestreLion> ooiiooo_: how large is your / partition?
<ooiiooo_> MestreLion: 120GB
<MestreLion> ... and excluding your /home it is... ?
<MestreLion> i doubt it is more than 30
<ooiiooo_> you mean only used space?
<unixbeardxd|> Not split in to /var /opt and others?
<himsin> Hi, I want to install a guest operating system in KVM. I am using ubuntu 10.10 desktop.Is there any good tutorial/documentation/blog on it?
<pmp6nl> Hello all, I have two computers and one backup hard drive.  What is the best way to sync files between all of them.  Im looking for a GUI (maybe based on rsync?)
<MestreLion> himsin: must be KVM? There is Virtualbox , and it is wonderful
<MestreLion> yes ooiiooo_ , only used space
<zykotick9> himsin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<himsin> MestreLion, yes it must be KVM
<ooiiooo_> MestreLion: 18G used excluding home. And no, I don't have that much backup space. Only a 4GB USB stick.
<pfifo> himsin, All i needed was the manual page for KVM, its pretty straight forward
<unixbeardxd|> pmp6nl, the best solution I have found is to run rsync on a schedule. Depends on your window and how much needs compared and transfered
<calico> any ideas how to make my wireless more stable on acer aspire
<MestreLion> pmp6nl: try Deja Dup or Grsync
<ooiiooo_> have to go. thanks for your suggestions, though.
 * zykotick9 thinks backing up / is a silly waste of space - back up your config files and reinstall
<Gaming4JC> I don't suppose Ubuntu has anything like this? http://www.eltima.com/products/virtual-modem-pro/ (virtual 56k modems!) :D
<pmp6nl> unixbeardxd| and MestreLion thanks for the suggestions
<calico> ?
<pmp6nl> unixbeardxd| and MestreLion will rsync keep everything synced even if something is uploaded to one or the other, will it consolidate changes?
<MestreLion> pmp6nl: grsync, as you might have guessed, is a GUI for rsync... and it also supports scheduling
<zykotick9> pmp6nl: no - rsync is a one way process, unison is more 2 directional
<pmp6nl> MestreLion ok, thanks
<pmp6nl> zykotisck9 ok, thanks.  Can it be 3 way?
<zykotick9> !tab > pmp6nl
<ubottu> pmp6nl, please see my private message
<zykotick9> pmp6nl: not sure...
<MestreLion> pmp6nl: no, rsync will make a destination looks like the source... but not the other way around
<pmp6nl> MestreLion, ok thanks.  Unison the best option for 2way
<pmp6nl> zykotick9, thanks for the tip, that is much faster
<MestreLion> pmp6nl: you are welcome, but zykotick9 deserves the credit, not me :P
<pmp6nl> zykotick9, thanks
<quadroarte> hello. i have a problem. When ubuntu start, i see only (initramfs). problem with mdadm. when i try to ''mdadm —assemble —scan'' it will be ok. but when start, he down want to scan - (
<calico> any ideas how to make my wireless more stable on acer aspire?
<calico> i basically don't have any connection for the past 30min
<Xabster> [19:45:06] * Gaming4JC (~Gaming4JC@unaffiliated/gaming4jc) has left #ubuntu ("Are you a good person? NeedGod.com")
<Xabster> LOL
<Xabster> If anyone today follows his Gods rules and morals they would be sent to prison immediately
<pfifo> quadroarte, once you have booted to your system run `sudo update-initramfs -ck all` and reboot
<quadroarte> pfifo from live cd with chroot i try " update-initramfs -k all -u"
<orionsonofneptun> k
<pfifo> quadroarte, no a livecd isnt an acceptable alternative
<levitsky> any blackbuntu users?
<quadroarte> pfifo i cant boot to my system
<pfifo> quadroarte, you said you can assemble your raid from the initramfs prompt
<quadroarte> yes
<pfifo> quadroarte, so why wont it boot?
<pfifo> quadroarte, did you type 'exit' after you assembled it?
<quadroarte> pfifo, no
<tuncay> Hello everyone.
<quadroarte> pfifo i press ctrl+D
<pfifo> quadroarte, and after C-d what happened?
<bluetuga> Hi . I'm planning to switch to ubuntu 12.04. is it possible to install gnome-shell ?
<tuncay> I have a question. I can remember that I had added a program into a whitelist to show its indicator menu in Unity. But I cant remember where I did that.
<quadroarte> pfifo, it was in live CD, i try to assembled last 3 times^ when i change the config
<pfifo> quadroarte, I have no idea what your doing wrong then
<fabio> hi, how to test if my cpu is compatible with vt-x?
<quadroarte> pfifo and i have this problem^ after install "headers-generetic" and create raid & build
<quadroarte> fabio you can see it in bios
<lico> ciao
<lico> !list
<ubottu> lico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gigabyte> Hey, is security.ubuntu.com down?
<ikonia> Gigabyte: no
<droid-0854> I see it
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I've reduced a 11.04 system to just run login --, init and ash in userspace, but running /usr/bin/free -m reports 11MB used. Are login, init and busybox sh really consuming 11MB?
<Gigabyte> wow
<Gigabyte> You do realize that Damn Small Linux with an X interface takes up ~20MB, so you're already better than moset
<dmlonghorn> hello
<dmlonghorn> is anyone in here?
<ikonia> Gigabyte: not really something #ubuntu is concerned with
<GaryDev> Fyi.. for those who love to know the answers.. With Webmin screwing up apache, doing the purge and clean and re-install is great, but you also need to re-enable the php side of things. This link explains that. It was simple, and the problem is now solved with the website working properly.. http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DebianPHP
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, the kernel takes up a large portion of memory, creating a custom kernel with only the options you need, no madule support and no initrd should reduce that even further
<shriphani> hello everyone. I am trying to use xmonad standalone with ubuntu. I find that I need to fire up wifi sometimes on booting up my machine and I am forced to launch unity-2d-launcher. Is it possible to use the "Network" app that I can access from unity's desktop search directly from the command line as opposed to firing up unity ?
<ikonia> Gigabyte: webmin isn't supported in Ubuntu
<Aurnov> ARGH
<ikonia> ops,
<Gigabyte> I'm curious as to what kind of system you are putting this ubertiny 'Buntu on?
<ikonia> GaryDev: webmin isn't supported in ubuntu
<Aurnov> Someone wanna help meinself out?
<ikonia> Gigabyte: ubuntu can go on any supported architechture / system
<Aurnov> Yeah?
<Aurnov> Such nice people.
<Gigabyte> So does that mean I could strip out Lubuntu and get it to work on an ancient Palm Treo Smartphone? o.O
<ikonia> Gigabyte: no, any supported architechture as I said
<Aurnov> Harro prease
<pfifo> Gigabyte, is palm uses x86 or arm
<GaryDev> ikonia: So I have just found out.. I will be removing it, are you aware of any other interfaces that do work? The server is remote, there is no GUI side for it..
<Gigabyte> Mobile devices all use  ARM architecture
<Gigabyte> except for a certain few
<Jikan> any idea about where to file a bug related to /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade?
<ikonia> Gigabyte: no-one is saying they are not
<ikonia> Gigabyte: I'd suggest reading ubuntu.com to get an overview to what ubuntu is about and what it will run on
<Aurnov> I thought it would run well on this machine.
<Aurnov> Holy jesus, was I wrong.
<Gigabyte> Been there, done that, used to run it on a Touch Pro 2 (but that was a custom ROM)
<Gigabyte> Also used to run it on a ancient iMac before PPC suppport was axed
<Aurnov> Seriously, though. Anyone able to assist me?
<Gigabyte> Aurunov what kind of system?
<Aurnov> Some dinosaur of a Dell.
<Gigabyte> RAM?
<Aurnov> Can't be too specific, as it was just given to me recently.
<Aurnov> Under a gig.
<Aurnov> Just over half.
<frankpad> After replacing the cartridge chip ("toner meter") now the toner indicator shows as full and I can make photocopies, but I cannot print from Ubuntu. Please help. This is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/
<droid-0854> Linux can be very limited supporting some hardware
<Aurnov> But it's not that that's causing me problems.
<Aurnov> It's the resolution.
<Aurnov> It's all manner of ill at the moment.
<Gigabyte> Using regular Ubuntu or a lighter derivative?
<MonkeyDust> !hp
<droid-0854> But you can fix that
<Aurnov> Regular.
<Gigabyte> Gonna say.. I prefer Xubuntu for older systems because of the lower overhead
<Gigabyte> As for teh resolution - what graphics card?
<Aurnov> The internet demanded I use Ubuntu, as I'm a "beginner"
<Aurnov> That, I have no clue.
<Aurnov> But I'm sure it's low-end standard piece that dell slapped in their machines at the time.
<MonkeyDust> !cups| frankpad maybe this (l)ink is useful
<ubottu> frankpad maybe this (l)ink is useful: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gigabyte> Okay - if you can pull up Hardware Info it will telll you
<ikonia> Aurnov: the interenet demands nothing, you choose what you use
<Aurnov> By "Demand", I of course meant reccomended highly.
<frankpad> I'll check it
<Aurnov> As did most people I spoke to about that.
<Aurnov> Now, about this hardware info?
<Aurnov> How does one access this? I'm sure it's blatantly open, but a large portion of the screen, I can't see.
<Gigabyte> Top left button, search Hardware Info" in the box - did I get that right?
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, cool yeah, I was doing some googling on the topic and I read that userspace stuff like 'free' doesn't take into account the memory the kernel/module uses.. Unless the stuff I read is old?
<CharminTheMoose> *modules
<Gigabyte> Also, have you pressed "Auto Adjust" on your screen yet?
<Gigabyte> Oftentimes screen timing in Linux doesn't match windows, and the screen shifts to one side
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, no it doesnt
<GaryDev> Anyway, really appreciate the the help today. Last question (for now).. Are there any other types of program similar to webmin that I can use? The command prompt is a little scarey, but if that's what I am left with then I have a lot of learning to do.
<Aurnov> It's not so much shifted as it is bloated horribly.
<Gigabyte> When I say "On the screen, I mean the monitor itself
<ikonia> GaryDev: some people rate ebox
<Gigabyte> You can change the screen resolution and that might fix the problem
<Aurnov> Aaaaaand nothing comes up when I do search for "Hardware info".
<MonkeyDust> ebox is now called zentyal
<GaryDev> ikonia: thank you
<Gigabyte> Button on the top left - the big one, below the bar - type Monitor
<Gigabyte> and that should get you the screen settings IIRC
<Aurnov> I tried changing it in the settings dealie, but it gave me no other options.
<Gigabyte> Interesting
<Gigabyte> What's the model of the DELL?
<Gigabyte> Is it an old Dimension XPS from the Pentium III days?
<Gigabyte> or older
<pfifo> mmm... pentium3
<Aurnov> It's a dimension desker.
<Gigabyte> Those ran nVidia Riva TNT and GeForce 2 cards
<Gigabyte> I know I've had problems with the old Riva TNT2 cards and screen resses
<Gigabyte> as well as the Intel Integrated Graphics
<titan> hello all! need some help with installing virtualbox in Lubuntu
<Aurnov> I dunno, but this is a nightmare.
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, Hmm, so using top and then sorting by resident memory, gives me the 8 userspace processes.. but adding the resident memory figures up doesn't give me 11MB.. More like 5MB.. or 5260KB. :/
<Gigabyte> Model number? It's on the front of it
<droid-0854> Pfifo, I have a pentium 3 running puppy linux
<Aurnov> Dimension 3800.
<Gigabyte> If it's a Pentium 4 desktop the model number usualy surrounds the power button
<CharminTheMoose> ANd by 8, I in fact mean 4 processes running now. :P
<Gigabyte> Okay... that gives us something to work on
<Aurnov> One moment.
<Gigabyte> Is the plug for the monitor down near the bottom or up where all the other ports are?
<MonkeyDust> titan  i use virtualbox, but not in Lubuntu
<dmlonghorn> anyone here running Pinguy OS?
<titan> monkeydust i used it too
<dmlonghorn> its amazing
<ikonia> dmlonghorn: it's not something thats supported here
<Gigabyte> lol
<titan> but now i get a error:If you have upgraded VirtualBox recently, please make sure you have terminated all VMs and upgraded any extension packs. If this error persists, try re-installing VirtualBox. (VERR_PDM_DEVHLPR3_VERSION_MISMATCH).
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, im not sure, i have the same issues, there doesnt seem to be any tool that gives accurate and detailed memory usage
<Gigabyte> Might have a better reception in the Pinguy IRC lol
<Aurnov> And back.
<MonkeyDust> titan  and did you?
<titan> yes
<Aurnov> Down near the bottom.
<titan> and same thing
<Gigabyte> Okay it has a graphics card
<Aurnov> Way, way low.
<Gigabyte> it could be an old Radeon or Rage card - or a TNT2 or a GeForce 2
<titan> this is a fresh install of os
<dmlonghorn> lol all Pinguy OS is, is ubuntu with a custom setup
<MonkeyDust> titan  rather radical, maybe you have to delete the .virtualbox folder
<Aurnov> I've no clue.
<Gigabyte> If its an old Rage or Riva card that might be our prolem
<ikonia> dmlonghorn: it's not, but "ok", either way, it's not supported here
<titan> I'll try that too
<titan> monkeydust I'll be back thanks!
<Aurnov> As far as I looked, and acted, what I found proved to be ineffective obscenely.
<Gigabyte> As silly as t sounds - getting an old GeForce 2 or newer AGP card will fix the screen problems
<Aurnov> That's not an option, financially speaking.
<hafos> MestreLion: I followed your instructions and downloaded the alternate iso to install to a raid0 partition; however it immediatly tells me "no DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found"
<Gigabyte> replacing the card it has
<hafos> Am I doing it wrong? :-(
<Gigabyte> If you have $8 to blow you can do it on ebay for the card
<Aurnov> And yet, I don't.
<Aurnov> Ah, poverty.
<Gigabyte> What about restricted drivers? did that show up?
<Aurnov> yew mai only freeend.
<Aurnov> It did pop up, a drive thing.
<Aurnov> driver, rather.
<Aurnov> I chose the "reccomended" driver.
<jardineworks> hey guys
<Aurnov> Which was already installed and active.
<levitsky> guys does blackbuntu have the same drivers as ubuntu is packaged whith?
<Aurnov> And then, when I clicked that, it disappeared.
<Gigabyte> Restricted Drivers allows you to enable thrid party drivers for your system - which "recommended" driver was it?
<Aurnov> Some Nvidia nonsense.
<Gigabyte> If it
<Gigabyte> Okay, so it is a GeForce series then
<Aurnov> I'm guessing so.
<Gigabyte> You need to make sure you gotthe riht driver
<nancy--> oCean, how to check the user and gouprs file in linux
<Gigabyte> There's more than 1 driver and only one works right
<jardineworks> I need some help. My client has asked me to help them with an issue they are having. They have one MONOLITHIC portlet that is used to house 6 individual portlets. The portlets are mixed bag.. some using JSP others using ExtJS.
<Gigabyte> You need to pull up "Additional Drivers
<Aurnov> I wish I could find out with certainty which card I actually have.
<Gigabyte> and make sure the NVIDIA Graphics Driver version 96 (less than one hundred) is the one that's green
<Gigabyte> You can - the Hardware Info control panel
<jardineworks> shoot -- wrong channel
<jardineworks> sorry guys
<Aurnov> Yes, I typed that in, as you said.
<Aurnov> And nothing came up?
<Gigabyte> System Profiler
<Gigabyte> ?
<OerHeks> Aurnov, lspci | grep VGA
<Gigabyte> I usually use Xubuntu ad Lubuntu, and they have slightly different tools
<Gigabyte> Thank you someone who is a terminal commando
<Gigabyte> Type what OerHerks said in Terminal
<Aurnov> One moment.
<dwon> Has anyone else noticed "Bus errors" and/or sound not working in linux 3.0.0-16?
<Gigabyte> haven't had problems - maybe proble with specific chipset audio?
<hafos> In order to initiate the "alternate" install, do you do the same as with the normal one? Or do you need to prepare it somehow using config files or what not
<Aurnov> Hm?
<titan> monkeydust if you're there just tried and same result
<dwon> Gigabyte: basically, Flash sound is broken in Firefox, and chromium-browser won't start at all.  Booting 3.0.0-15 fixes it
<Gigabyte> Alternate Install is a disk that runs a lower memory version of the regular nstaller?
<ikonia> hafos: it's a totally different install media
<Ananonymous1967> "/join #francophone"
<hafos> I realize it's a different iso file ikonia but I downloaded it, erased my usb drive that had the other ubuntu on it, and replaced the files - didnt boot
<Gigabyte> Souds like a problem with Adobe Flash not being compatible or having a problem with 3.0-16
<ikonia> hafos: you're using a CD media with a USB installer, there are many things that could be a problem
<dwon> Gigabyte: That doesn't explain why chromium would just crash
<Gigabyte> As for the Alt Install, that doesn't always work on the same systems as the regular install - also verufy file integrity of the download
<dwon> on startup
<Gigabyte> Chromium has Flash integrated into it
<hafos> ikonia: upon booting from it it tells me "no DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found"
<dwon> doesn't it start as a separate process, though?
<frankpad> After replacing the cartridge chip ("toner meter") now the toner indicator shows as full and I can make photocopies, but I cannot print from Ubuntu. Please help. This is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/ Note: I have checked the links but I couldn't find relevant information.
<itaylor57> Gigabyte, that is Chrome, no Chromium
<dwon> Anyway, I guess others haven't mentioned it, eh?
<MonkeyDust> titan  it says "version mismatch" somewhere -- make sure you don't mix oracle's virtualbox with virtualbox-ose
<Gigabyte> ORLY? Never noticed - problem might still be with Adobe Flash
<Aurnov> Ah, okay.
<Aurnov> There's an update for the driver.
<Aurnov> Mayhap that will fixify the problem.
<Gigabyte> Yes, but choose the Version 9X of it
<Gigabyte> not the 18X or higher
<dwon> Gigabyte: oh, it's not just flash.  I tried starting pulseaudio on the command line, and after a few seconds of Flash running, pulseaudio crashes with a bus error
<titan> I only checked oracle virtual box for install
<Gigabyte> The pre-100 driver is for old cards
<dwon> Gigabyte: I'm pretty sure it's a kernel problem, but I was hoping somebody might know the bug number. :)
<Aurnov> I'm just going off of what's in "additional drivers"
<titan> I check my home folder carefully right now
<Gigabyte> Flash might be crashing pulseaudio
<Aurnov> Also, this is running horribly.
<Aurnov> I don't think it's gonna stick.
<Gigabyte> Aurunov Recommended using Xubuntu for that system
<MonkeyDust> titan  do you get the error when you launch the vbox app, or when you launch a virtual machine?
<Gigabyte> I am running it now on a 3.06 Pentium 4 machine which is about what that old 380 can do
<titan> monkeydust when i launch a virtual machine
<MonkeyDust> titan  my advice is to use virtualbox-ose
<Gigabyte> Uses much less RAM and system overhead - Unity interface is a lot harder on computers than Xubuntu's desktop
<sidney> Can someone tell me how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/889628/
<Aurnov> Well, gotta restart.
<Aurnov> blurble
<titan> monkeydust I'll do that right now and hope it will work
<Ananonymous1967>  irc.anonops.bz
<Gigabyte> That looks like a programming error - or a config problem in the source
<titan> monkeydust do I need to delete all that's related with oracle virtualbox?
<MonkeyDust> titan  yes, just don't delete the virtual machines
<titan> monkeydust lol
<zykotick9> titan: what version of ubuntu are you using?  vbox-ose will only be found in older releases, also FYI it doesn't support USB
<frankpad> After replacing the cartridge chip ("toner meter") now the toner indicator shows as full and I can make photocopies, but I cannot print from Ubuntu. Please help. This is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/ Note: I have checked the links but I couldn't find relevant information.
<titan> monkeydust 11.10 and in repository i found a virtualbox-ose
<titan> but can't install
<MonkeyDust> it says here "virtualbox-ose - transitional package for virtualbox"
<mint> Hello. Can some dev here please tell Linus to write something so the Linux Kernel automatically recognizes a CF memory card or a SD, I do not want to mount and add paths and stuff
<titan> yes
<CacheMoney> If I can't join an IRC channel, does that mean I'm banned?  And if so, is there any way to get back in?
<mint> Thank you
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: vbox-ose is no more, they merged it with regular virtualbox
<Gigabyte> CacheMoney: not always - couldbe pasworded or nvite only, and that
<mint> I' m in a LiveCD and still this distro can' t recognize my cards
<Gigabyte> that is like asking if its possible to break down a door
<MonkeyDust> whaddayaknow! zykotick9 's right, "Oracle Virtualbox" in the top bar!
<MonkeyDust> hadnt even noticed
<CacheMoney> Gigabyte:  it's the #RubyOnRails channel, I've been in it for the past month with no problems..
<titan> monkeydust I'm ack to the begining
<titan> back*
<Gigabyte> Try /query 'ing one of the members of Ruby and see if they know
<MonkeyDust> titan  i'm leaving my desk for a while
<titan> monkeydust k thanks!
<hafos> I'm currently at the step "installer components to load" in the alternate installation. Should I load anything here to use a raid0 partition (hardware raid) ?
<Gigabyte> It should have drviers in it already
<virusuy> howdy y'all
<Gigabyte> That and Hardware RAID is handled by the RAID controller not the OS - though the OS knows the presence and configuration of the RAID.
<Gigabyte> usuay
<Gigabyte> have to admit - its not easy typing on the virtually indestructable keyboard
<shade34321> I have a computer that is randomly crashing, turning off completely or restarting. I'm currently running a memory test but anybody have any suggestions as to what else it could be
<Gigabyte> Faling motherboard
<Gigabyte> failing software (OS errors)
<Gigabyte> failing hard drive
<Gigabyte> failing CPU
<Gigabyte> failing Graphics Card (seen that make a system look bad like that too)
<shade34321> Gigabyte: I'd hope it's not a hard drive...just installed a new 2TB hard drive in it
<frankpad> After replacing the cartridge chip ("toner meter") now the toner indicator shows as full and I can make photocopies, but I cannot print from Ubuntu. Please help. When I send a document PDF or ODF the printer queue says processing then I get an error and a dialog box with the options OK and Diagnose. This is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/
<Guest87152> hi all. does anyone know why the new kernels run hotter or what can be done about it? 2.6.38-8 idles at 43 C for me. 3.0 adds another 5 degrees.
<Gigabyte> Is your CPU throttling down?
<Gigabyte> If not, maybe that's why - if it is, I guess 3.0 is just a bit heavier on the system than 2.68
<Gigabyte> Is that all that changed?
<Gigabyte> Or did other thingsget updated too?
<Gigabyte> Run top and see what's chugging the CPU along
<Guest87152> Gigabyte yeah it throttles down, i have cpu on conservative settings
<OerHeks> Gigabyte, wrong guess, Guest87152 from kernel 3.2 and up, most powerissues are solved.
<Guest87152> Gigabyte top shows xorg as most power hungry, but only at 2-3%
<Giuse> ciao
<Gigabyte> okay time for me to run - have to breathe new life into an old AMD Compaq (256 MB of ram + XP = LOL)
<Giuse> !list
<ubottu> Giuse: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gigabyte> Gonna bump it up to Gigabyte levels lol
<Gigabyte> .!makecoffee
<Guest87152> OerHeks so if i upgrade to 3.2 i can get my temps down again?
<OerHeks> Guest87152, maybe.
<Gigabyte> Those temps are fine - I have many systems that run much MUCH hotter normally
<Gigabyte> Like ifthey ran any hotter they would be Nuclear Reactors
<OerHeks> Guest87152, 43 degrees is not that high
<Gigabyte> My laptop readily hits 80C
<Gigabyte> well one of them does
<hafos> "There was a problem reading data from the cd-rom" well duh, I'm using a USB drive created using LiLi USB Creator as suggested in the docs. What gives?
<Guest87152> OerHeks yeah i know, i have thinkfan running my fans a little aggressively to keep things this cool
<OerHeks> !enter | Gigabyte
<ubottu> Gigabyte: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gigabyte> maybe there's a corrupted download?
<Gigabyte> Sometimes I hit the Enter key on accident - because I am not used to this keyboard and are trying to hit "
<Guest87152> OerHeks but i like things running cool and i'm dismayed to see how much cooler Doze runs
<Guest87152> OerHeks not that i'll ever go back, and i know there's unfair optimization with drivers etc., but still
<Guest87152> OerHeks ok i'll try the upgrade. thanks
<OerHeks> Guest87152, did you try fancontrol ? maybe it solves fanspeed
<hafos> Come on, will someone please help me with my ubuntu install problems on my raid volume :-(
<Guest87152> OerHeks yeah got that working and it helps with the temps, but all that's been undone with the new kernel
<Guest87152> Oerheks thanks again. later all
<dermaster> hi
<frankpad> After replacing the cartridge chip ("toner meter") now the toner indicator shows as full and I can make photocopies, but I cannot print from Ubuntu. Please help. When I send a document PDF or ODF the printer queue says processing then I get an error and a dialog box with the options OK and Diagnose. This is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/ Any help would be appreciated.
<cassv> Have anybody else with more than 1 account in ubuntu experience the problem that when goes to the other account (switch account) the sound doesn't work?
<dermaster>  i have got a problem
<dermaster> can somebody help me
<dermaster>  i have got a problem
<dermaster> can somebody help me
<SomeGuyLolwut900>                    .               ,.
<SomeGuyLolwut900>                   T."-._..---.._,-"/|
<SomeGuyLolwut900>                   l|"-.  _.v._   (" |
<SomeGuyLolwut900>                   [l /.'_ \; _~"-.`-t
<SomeGuyLolwut900>                   Y " _(o} _{o)._ ^.|
<FloodBot1> SomeGuyLolwut900: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SomeGuyLolwut900>                   j  T  ,-<v>-.  T  ]
<dermaster> nobody helping meee
<dermaster> nobody helping meee
<dermaster> can somebody help me
<dermaster> nobody helping meee
<hafos> Tell me about it, I was hoping Ubuntu would've gotten a bit noob-friendlier since a couple years ago
<OerHeks> dermaster, just explain your problem, maybe someone knows the answer
<llutz> !details | dermaster
<ubottu> dermaster: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dermaster> what problem ?
<screening> what problem
<dermaster> i do not have a problem i do have a question
<Kernel_Panic> dermaster, What is your question?
<dermaster> well, my question is: somebody here having experience in ubuntu to help me
<hafos> Having tons of trouble installing Ubuntu on my raid0 volume from my MSI motherboard. Can anyone PLEASE give me some guidelines, I'm getting desparate here
<OerHeks> dermaster, ask your real question, you have enough attention now
<UrB> this is going in cycles :)
<dermaster> ok well i will try
<Kernel_Panic> dermaster, Give us a problem. We can't read minds.
<dermaster> Hello people, i am dermaster, my name was written this way because i think i am the "master", because i know a lot. i am 21 years old and soon i has been installed ubuntu linux operating system 11.04.
<dermaster> I am living here i
<dermaster> n e
<vlt> !enter | dermaster
<ubottu> dermaster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz> Do you have any ubuntu support related question? dermaster
<Kernel_Panic> dermaster, We don't need an autobiography.  Just questions.
<dermaster> I am living here in germany since 10 years and are very happy with it
<dermaster> yes, i have but i have to say sth about my havent i?
<waxstone> troll?
<llutz> dermaster: schluss mit demMist, /j #ubuntu-de
<dermaster> Okay well my question is: what version is after 11.10
<Kernel_Panic> !12.04 | dermaster
<ubottu> dermaster: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<lwizardl> 12.04
<quebre> alright, i heard the Ubuntu is newbie friendly, so i installed it on my daughter's PC but each time she run some game (such as 0ad, native for linux afaik, or game thru wine) the system crash without any message, this is the information i taken 2 seconds before crash: cpu temp: 52C, ram usage: 1672MB used, 2288MB free, the whole /var/log gives no information as well, except: Mar 18 20:56:45 HANIA AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested - that's not
<Nirkus> hey, my update-manager refuses to upgrade to orienic... claims there are no updates for my system (11.04 x64). -c and --dist-upgrade dont help..
<quebre> so is UBUNTU really friendly ?
<UrB> 12.04 - and after that 12.10 and then...
<quebre> i started to doubt
<dermaster> ah okay
<UrB> the format is : year.month
<dermaster> and after 12.10 is 14.04 and 14.10 right?
<bunny69> no
<dermaster> noooooo
<dermaster> why not
<hafos> How does one go about installing Ubuntu on a raid0 volume created by my motherboards raid controller? It can't seem to detect it, though it detects the raid controller when I run "detect disks"
<UrB> dermaster: because 13 comes after 12
<Belial`> because you're skipping 13
<UrB> not 14
<dermaster> ah okay
<dermaster> and i  heard something of gnome 2 is not available there
<bunny69> 2 as in zwei?
<auronandace> !gnome2 | dermaster
<ubottu> dermaster: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<dermaster> oh big shit
<dermaster> Uehm
<dermaster> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dermaster> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<auronandace> dermaster: i prefer xfce anyway, also please don't swear here
<quebre> help !!! i heard the Ubuntu is newbie friendly, so i installed it on my daughter's PC but each time she run some game (such as 0ad, native for linux afaik, or game thru wine) the system crash without any message, this is the information i taken 2 seconds before crash: cpu temp: 52C, ram usage: 1672MB used, 2288MB free, the whole /var/log gives no information as well, except: Mar 18 20:56:45 HANIA AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested - that's not
<jlkkljh> can anybody help me boot ubuntu?????????
<bunny69> quebre smells like gfx related problem
<jlkkljh> can anybody help me boot ubuntu?????????
<OerHeks> quebre, try memtest86 to see if your ram is oke
<dermaster> omg
<dermaster> no gnme 2 any more :'(
<jlkkljh> i ned to findout what kernel to load
<OerHeks> !omg > dermaster
<ubottu> dermaster, please see my private message
<quebre> bunny69: how do you know
<quebre> OerHeks: ram is ok
<quebre> it freeze only when i run a gam
<quebre> game
<bunny69> quebre because that's what happens when your gfx card is trying to change the mode and fails at that
<quebre> 0ad is simple strategy game that doesnt use much resources
<dermaster> whose idea was it to stop gnome 2?
<quebre> bunny69: when i run a game it works for lets say 3-8 minutes and then it suddenly freeze
<quebre> so it cannot be because of mode change
<auronandace> dermaster: the gnome devs, they made gnome 3
<dermaster> oh this is really shit
<Burnmoh> is ubuntu written in c program ?
<bunny69> quebre does it freeze in random moments?
<dermaster> where do they have irc channel
<quebre> bunny69: yes, but only in game, never in desktop
<auronandace> !language | dermaster
<ubottu> dermaster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jlkkljh> do they have a help channel for ubuntu
<quebre> !hotdog | asmo
<bunny69> quebre did you mean random moments of the game, too? like not same location/menu/etc
<UrB> jlkkljh: who?
<bluefrog> jlkkljh, select the first entry. should be  fine
<jlkkljh> the chat
<dermaster> oh sorry for my langbauge
<dermaster> oh sorry for my langauge
<waxstone> jlkkljh, this is the ubuntu help channel
<quebre> bunny69: not in the main game menu, when the game map is loaded it works for few minutes and then BAM
<quebre> freeze
<jlkkljh> well nobodys helping me
<bluefrog> jlkkljh, select the first entry. should be  fine
<dermaster> and will ubuntu have gnome-shell 3 installed by default
<bunny69> quebre did you notice if it's always a few mins after starting the game? does it tend to stay longer on the first start and crashes faster on 2nd and 3rd run?
<lawltoad> soo... my sound stops working in any but chrome once i start running it, any avenues for debugging?
<quebre> 21:07:51 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotdog
<quebre> rofl
<jlkkljh> what first entry????????????
<dermaster> and will ubuntu have gnome-shell 3 installed by default
<waxstone> !ot | dermaster
<ubottu> dermaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jlkkljh> what kernel do i boot??????????
<auronandace> dermaster: ubuntu uses unity by default but you can install gnome shell
<quebre> bunny69: it's similar, few minutes and crash
<bluefrog> jlkkljh, well you give no information so one is obliged to read in between lines...
<dermaster> oh this is really shit
<waxstone> boot troll
<quebre> bunny69: but i mean its complete freeze, all you can do is reboot
 * OerHeks face palms
<auronandace> dermaster: seriously, stop it
<dermaster> sorry butg i hate unity
<hafos> I'm sorry but I'm getting a bit annoyed here, I've tried stating my problem in a single line multiple times, rephrasing to try and make the problem clear, and I'm getting absolutely no reply whatsoever, not even anyone telling me if I'm doing something wrong
<dlentz> then dont use it
<jlkkljh> ok when i boot ubuntu it opens a cmd looking screen
<UrB> then use something else, simple :)
<bunny69> quebre and did you try other games? no freezes?
<auronandace> dermaster: you don't have to use it, i don't, i use xfce
<dermaster> well then i have a problem with unity can i ask here
<dermaster> or have i to go to #gnome
<jlkkljh> and i say to it boot ubuntu
<quebre> bunny69: i tried 2 games: 0ad and Speelforce 2, i also playd Tuxracer but i think Tuxracer is ok ?
<dermaster> well then i have a problem with unity can i ask here
<bluefrog> jlkkljh, you say to it? meaning? you ahve to write something?
<dermaster> or have i to go to #gnome
<dlentz> hafos, maybe no one knows what to tell you..
<jlkkljh> it says no kernel loaded
<bunny69> quebre i'm nearly sure that the problem is gfx related... either on a driver level or it is simply overheating at some point
<Nirkus> ah, update-manager -p worked
<jlkkljh> yes
<dermaster> or have i to go to #gnome
<waxstone> jlkkljh, when you are booting press the shift button for the grub menu
<dermaster> okay well if i use unity and have a window
<jlkkljh> i typed i mean
<hafos> dlentz: so no one here has ever installed ubuntu to a raid volume created by a bios raid  driver? I highly doubt that
<dermaster> and i move it to the edge
<jlkkljh> ok
<dermaster> and then try to maximize
<dsirijus> so, i have this java server (smartfox)... where should i place it (it's extract and run thing)?
<dermaster> it moves other workspace
<dermaster> why this happened
<dsirijus> where would a proper place be for it
<dermaster> i do not have some idea
<waxstone> !enter | dermaster
<ubottu> dermaster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jlkkljh> how do you boot the desktop then
<dermaster> ok PLEASE HELP
<quebre> dermaster: go away, troll
<quebre> bored? find a job
<dermaster> okay well if i use unity and have a window
<dermaster> and i move it to the edge
<dermaster> and then try to maximize
<waxstone> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dermaster> it maximizes othre where
<ikonia> what's up ?
<ikonia> waxstone: what's up ?
<quebre> bunny69: maybe i just need latest driver for the 8800GT card
<waxstone> dermaster,  troll
<jlkkljh> how do you start a private chat??????????????????????????????/
<dermaster> no
<ikonia> dermaster: what's the issue ?
<waxstone> ikonia, language, flooding trolling
<dermaster> well if i open a window
<ikonia> waxstone: understood
<dermaster> it maximzes otherwhere
<dsirijus> um, since i logged in, there wasn't one constructive line here
<quebre> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<KM0201> waxstone: /msg username message.. when they respond, you'll get a window or tab for them... but it's bad juju to PM folks w/o asking
<ikonia> quebre: what ?
<jlkkljh> sombody start a private chat with me????????????????????????/
<ikonia> jlkkljh: please stop
<dermaster> jlkhhljh stop it please
<quebre> ikonia: dermaster is disturbing, also jlkkljh
<ikonia> jlkkljh: if you need support help, ask in the channel
<ikonia> quebre: I'm on it
<quebre> ;)
<dermaster> !ot jlkkljh
<dsirijus> ok, i'll ask again, since this fills with nonsense immediately - so, i have this java server (smartfox)... where should i place it (it's extract and run thing)?
<dermaster> !ot | jlkkljh
<ubottu> jlkkljh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> dermaster: he understands, please focus on your issue
<dermaster> ok
<dermaster> i asked my issue every time here but no help ikonia
<ikonia> dermaster: then you need to wait for someone who can help you, or log a bug on the issue on lauchpad.net
<jlkkljh> how do you boot the kernel and then ubuntu then the desktop
<jlkkljh> ??/
 * bunny69 shakes his head
<dermaster> i can not do a bug report with the content that i do not like unity
<waxstone> kmo201, i sent no pm's
<MadsRC> Does anyone know any easy way of having an ubuntu system automatically send an email (Cronjob can automate it i know, but need someway to actually send the mails. Commandline)
 * quebre bets that jlkkljh and dermaster are trollin' together
<itaylor57> dsirijus, this might apply, look at last entry http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765916
<KM0201> waxstone: you asked how to
<jlkkljh> omg im not trolling!!!!!!1
<ikonia> dermaster: if you won't log a bug, and no-one knows the answer you can't be helped at this time
<dermaster> me not too
<auronandace> KM0201: i think you got the wrong nick
<jlkkljh> i need help booting the desktop
<KM0201> no, he asked earlier how to send a PM
<ikonia> jlkkljh: ok, then ask in the channel for help, explaining your issue
<auronandace> KM0201: that was jlkkljh
<quebre> anyway
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> guess i need some sleep
<llutz> MadsRC: install mail-utils and a simple mta like ssmtp/msmtp/nullmailer. then send your mails using "mail" via cli
<quebre> bunny69: what if it's really gfx problem but not temperature overheat?
<bunny69> don't we all :)
<sandstrom> I've got a bunch of zero memory rcpiod procsses filling up my top, and I'd like to get rid of them (from the view atleast). Is that possible? http://pastie.org/3623404
<waxstone> KM0201, not me bro
<KM0201> waxstone: yeah, my bad man
<waxstone> :)
<jlkkljh> i cant figure out how to load a kernel to boot ubuntu i need help from step 1
<dermaster> i thought ubuntu is userfriendly
<bunny69> quebre i would consider digging for newer drivers or trying to tweak the existing installation
<dermaster> but what i have seen  so far was not it
<jlkkljh> 8i have installed it
<dsirijus> itaylor57, thanks, i have no problem installing, just finding out what's the designed fs place for it
<wildwind> dsirijus: you can place it wherever you like and give proper permissions
<XVampireX> dermaster, it is, just not lame-friendly
<bunny69> dermaster just because you were trolling around and lots of people put you on ignore?
<quebre> +1
<quebre> ;>
<ikonia> jlkkljh: download an installer CD from ubuntu.com, burn it, boot from that CD, follow the onscreen instructions for how to install it
<dermaster> no f
<dlentz> do not feed?
<jlkkljh> ok i have instaled it though
<dermaster> no first i went in i had to say all my biography, then i told it you said 'asked your question if i asked my question you said can not help
<dermaster> so where is help
<ikonia> jlkkljh: ok - so what's the issue then
<jlkkljh> not inside windows
<bunny69> good one :)
<jlkkljh> outside i have a choice to boot ubuntu or windows xp
<dlentz> jlkkljh, so what happens when you choose ubuntu?
<jlkkljh> and i boot ubuntu and it brings up a cmd looking text input screen
<jlkkljh> wait though
<dlentz> does it say 'busybox'?
<jlkkljh> i type boot ubuntu and it says no kernel loaded
<quebre> but how the hell such game like Age of Empires 3 (0ad is clone of aoe3 i guess) can make problems to gfx as good as 8800GT ......
<jlkkljh> and i cant get past that
<jlkkljh> what is a kernel and what kernel do i load
<XVampireX> quebre, 8800GT is ok, but 8800GTX is better :D anyway, check drivers :D
<dlentz> jlkkljh, did your install ever work?
<UrB> quebre: don't think the problem is your hw nto being up ot it, but rather drivers being faulty
<bunny69> quebre this also happens on winbloze alot
<quebre> ok how do i switch to console under ubuntu so i can install latest nvidia drivers ?
<bunny69> quebre speaking of nice games - your daughter may like Minecraft :)
<XVampireX> quebre, why would you? :D
<quebre> it's telinit 3 under slack
<quebre> XVampireX: to have latest drivers ! :)
<jlkkljh> it said to reboot and i did and i pressed enter on the os selection screen
<XVampireX> quebre, you don't need latest drivers
<dlentz> quebre, ctrl+alt+f1, and then sudo service lightdm stop
<XVampireX> you need latest working drivers :D
<jlkkljh> enter on ubuntu
<quebre> dlentz: thx
<bunny69> well in most cases latest = working
<quebre> XVampireX: nvidia latest stable is working good.
<average_guy> why does ubuntu 12.04  list gedit as my default calender and not allow tbird?
<XVampireX> quebre, Well try what is served with ubuntu
<quebre> XVampireX: perhaps you meant beta drivers
<XVampireX> that works well
<auronandace> !12.04 | average_guy
<ubottu> average_guy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<_d4vid> hi ppl
<XVampireX> !nvidia | quebre
<ubottu> quebre: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<_d4vid> anyone compiled driver for ndas device? on ubuntu 11.10
<_d4vid> anyone compiled driver for ndas device? on ubuntu 11.10
<XVampireX> Actually I don't know I haven't seen this for a while, lol
<_d4vid> XVampireX, privet
<bunny69> btw did you know that there are wonderful non-official drivers for intel gfx? they do wonders... fully working and accelerated opengl for instance...
<XVampireX> _d4vid, zdraste
<XVampireX> eto kto?
<jlkkljh> and it brought the cmd thing and i pressed tab and then it brought up the commands i typed boot ubuntu and it said no kernel loaded
<_d4vid> XVampireX, david a ti?
<XVampireX> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bunny69> he he
<_d4vid> ok
<dlentz> jlkkljh, did your install ever work?
<WoC> Is there any downloads yet for the ubuntu for android ? Or do i just fail to find it ?
<bunny69> so it's russkom yazyke and not russkomu jazyku?
<bunny69> i thought the opposit all my life
<jlkkljh> this was the first time i booted it
<UrB> quebre: if feeling adventurous you could try this -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<jlkkljh> i just installed it
<UrB> but install and read about ppa-purge before doing so
<quebre> UrB: looks nice, going to try it if updating drivers, which im doing atm, wont help
 * auronandace thinks jlkkljh might be at a grub rescue prompt
<nextdrift> hello
<jlkkljh> ok what is that
<quebre> ubottu: i'm just going to sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.20.run from console :p
<ubottu> quebre: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quebre> great.
<quebre> :p
<auronandace> !grub2 | jlkkljh
<dlentz> jlkkljh, did you verify the install media?
<ubottu> jlkkljh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<_d4vid> please help me to compile ndas driver
<_d4vid> i become fail on compile process
<UrB> quebre: that PPA helped with my GT520
<dlentz> _d4vid, pastebin the error and maybe someone can advise
<_d4vid> dlentz, ok
<jlkkljh> no
<UrB> quebre: that PPA has the same version that you are installing manually
<jlkkljh> what i did
<jlkkljh> :::::
<jlkkljh> i went to ubuntu. com
<jlkkljh> then i clicked download
<popey> WoC: no
<jlkkljh> then i clicked
<jlkkljh> ummm
<WoC> ty popey
<jlkkljh> hang on ill check
<Tyller> Hello heree.
 * dlentz waits in suspense
<jlkkljh> heres what i did
<jlkkljh> i went to ubuntu .com
<jlkkljh> i clicked download
<Tyller> Say I have an issue with the ubuntu software center : it doesnt shows anything (can't download or else, the window is messed)
<Tyller> i've tried to re-install it : doesnt change a thing
<_d4vid> here http://pastebin.com/Fputq7Qz
<nextdrift> I am bad talking English... As connect (contact) for Artwork group ubuntu? e-mail or forum development
<jlkkljh> i then clicked where it says ubuntu windows installer
<jlkkljh> then i downloaded
<OerHeks> nextdrift, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<jlkkljh> and then installed
<quebre> UrB: mhm, already installed manually, TEST time !
<auronandace> !wubi | jlkkljh
<ubottu> jlkkljh: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<UrB> quebre: well, it should work that way too, but you have to reinstall it after kernel updates
<waxstone> nextdrift, what language do you speak?
<XVampireX> quebre, nvidia drivers, were once upon a time, not so user friendly with installing manually :D
<jlkkljh> andthen tried to boot
<nextdrift> Russian
<jlkkljh> and i did use wubi
<UrB> XVampireX: they work ok enough nowadays
<_d4vid> hey ppl .. anyone can help me?
<waxstone> !ru | nextdrift
<ubottu> nextdrift: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<_d4vid> here http://pastebin.com/Fputq7Qz
<darbe> hi
<jlkkljh> i think
<jlkkljh> yes
<jlkkljh> it was wubi
<auronandace> jlkkljh: not many people here use wubi, its meant to be more of a try before you dive in thing
<hollowone> evening
<nextdrift> <waxstone> i am dont helping there...
<waxstone> nextdrift, we cannot understand your english here
<jlkkljh> but when i try to boot ubuntu it says :no kernel loaded
<_d4vid> waxstone, =)
<_d4vid> waxstone, can you help me?
<_d4vid> here http://pastebin.com/Fputq7Qz
<nextdrift> waxstone, ok ^)
<waxstone> _d4vid, state your question for others to see, pasting bug is not enough
<OerHeks> _d4vid, are you using 12.04 ? i see line 8: make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.11-030211-generic
<_d4vid> OerHeks, no its kernel only from 12.04
<_d4vid> installed from kernel ppa
<_d4vid> iam on ubuntu 11.10
<jlkkljh> is any body helping me anymore?????????/
<UrB> http://linux.ximeta.com/ticket/1169 - this looks bit the same?
<auronandace> _d4vid: we can't support a ppa kernel here
<UrB> to _d4vid
<ikonia> jlkkljh: please calm down and be patient
<OerHeks> _d4vid, oke, that could be your problem.
<jlkkljh> ok
<darbe> how can I fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/889753/
<auronandace> jlkkljh: like i said, not a lot of people use wubi
<auronandace> jlkkljh: tried a proper install?
<pahlevani> hi
<_d4vid> OerHeks, yes i was there site . but not for 64bit systems
<fridgerator> anyone in the US recommend a good VPN ?  I'm trying btguard right now, and its slow as balls.  btw, I plan on torrenting a lot
<jlkkljh> i used the windows installer and tried to boot
<jlkkljh> ububntu
<jlkkljh> ubuntu*
<oCean> fridgerator: this channel is for ubuntu technical issues only
<BopazTheGreat> aw, man I just lost the game
<BopazTheGreat> oh, sorry wrong channel
<OerHeks> _d4vid, i am not sure how to help you, though. remove/purge the ppa and try with the regular kernel.
<_d4vid> OerHeks, ok
<darbe> is there anyone have idea http://paste.ubuntu.com/889753/
<auronandace> jlkkljh: any reason you need to use wubi?
<jlkkljh> andthen and it brought up that screen can somebody tell me what a kernel is
<UrB> jlkkljh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide - you've read that through?
<jlkkljh> hang on
<jlkkljh> and no to both of you
<jlkkljh> thats what i did
<Juan_> Hi. I changed my network card and my Ubuntu network setup (11.10) is not working. Any help?
<auronandace> jlkkljh: you might want to consider installing ubuntu natively or in a vm
<jlkkljh> i want ubuntu as my only os though
<waxstone> jlkkljh, try installing via live cd
<melonpan> my wifi didn't work when i first installed ubuntu.  i had to plug it in by ethernet cable and download wifi software :s
<jlkkljh> i cant
<jlkkljh> bc it always formats the disk and then it wont
<nhrfiport> Hi facing problems with ssh on remote server. Changed the server config from dhcp to static. After that, I can login to server using ssh, but after that seems like ssh is not accepting my keystrokes at all
<auronandace> jlkkljh: you want ubuntu as your only os but you installed it inside windows with wubi?
<jlkkljh> outside
<UrB> jlkkljh: what about making a bootable usb stick?
<jlkkljh> i cant do that either
<jlkkljh> i have tried
<darbe> can anyone help me?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/889753/
<Juan_> How do I reconfigure my Ubuntu for a different network card?
<dlentz> Juan_, what is your new network card (better yet, what chipset does it use?)
<auronandace> !pm | jlkkljh
<ubottu> jlkkljh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Juan_> dlentz: Very old. 3com Tornado card.
<auronandace> jlkkljh: don't pm me please
<_d4vid> http://pastebin.com/ZPceTxvE
<_d4vid> there
<_d4vid> dont help me
<jlkkljh> ok
<jlkkljh> http://mirror.hosef.org/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/wubi.exe
<jlkkljh> thats the link
<Juan_> dlentz: Ubuntu Livecd does recognize it. But my currend HD setup is not working with it, looks like I need to reconfirgure Ubuntu for this new card.
<UrB> _d4vid: success? what was the trick
<waxstone> Juan_, run lspci for more details
<Black1> Jlkkljh: what is the problem with making a bootable pendrive?
<_d4vid> UrB, nope compiling dont finished
<Juan_> waxstone: I know which card it is. It is just it is not properly configured with my HD setup.-
<_d4vid> become error :(
<jlkkljh> it wont boot from it it says no boot file found or something
<UrB> _d4vid: ah, I fail at Deutsche Sprache ;)
<_d4vid> UrB, ^^
<Black1> Jlkkljh: how did you make it?
<jlkkljh> pen drive linux .exe
<waxstone> Juan_, while connected to the internet, update ubuntu then goto system settings-->additional drivers
<quebre> UrB:
<Black1> Jlkkljh: i would sugest you try universal-usb-instaler search for it in google. I use it,and it should work!
<quebre> UrB: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates <- so i have added it, add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates - but what now? how do i install these X packages ?
<Juan_> waxstone: Thanks. I'll give that a try. Although I don't think it is an additional driver, but it is builtin the Linux kernel.
<UrB> quebre: apt-get update & apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> quebre, just update
<UrB> and it should install them
<quebre> allright
<_d4vid> quebre, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jlkkljh> that mayhave been what i used
<OerHeks> quebre, do not use dist-upgrade like _d4vid suggest
<n2diy> My email isn't being deleted from the Gmail servers, even though I haven't selected "leave mail on server" in account setup?
<jlkkljh> that is with the penguin??
<dlentz> Juan_, is the kernel module being loaded?
<dlentz> lsmod | grep 3c59x
<velko> n2diy, this is really not an ubuntu (or linux in general) issue. ask google about it
<jlkkljh> <Black1> it is
<dlentz> n2diy, you're using POP, right?
<Black1> Jlkkljh: i have no idea that way
<Juan_> dlentz: Thank. brb. Booting into the affected system.
<hafos> jlkkljh: try unetbootin or something like that
<Black1> Jlkkljh: but wait! You downloaded the iso file? For ubuntu?
<n2diy> dlentz, yes
<hafos> found it somewhere in the docs, seems to be the first one that works
<hafos> I hope anyway
<hafos> jlkkljh: although I had to put the iso on a separate usb drive (not extracted) for it to work
<jlkkljh> Black1:once ya
<n2diy> dlentz, I have to configure Thunderbird for imap?
<jlkkljh> Black1: i did 1ce
<Black1> Jlkkljh: ok wait
<jlkkljh> should i do it again and then try to boot the iso file
<Black1> Jlkkljh: that would be a very good idea,infact try with universal-usb-installer,its updated now!
<n2diy> ! imap
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<jlkkljh> ok how do i boot a iso fil
<Black1> Jlkkljh: you will find it in www.pendrivelinux.com
<titan> monkeydust I got that vbox fixed!
<velko> n2diy, no. imap leaves the messages on the server. pop3 downloads them locally and deletes them from the server. why are they left there even if you have deleted them is up to google
<OerHeks> jlkkljh, plugin your usbstick, set boot from usb and off you go
<Black1> Jlkkljh: after you run the program,it will be easy for you to follow
<nancy--> how to run a file in background.. or by nohup ?
<jlkkljh> ill be back if it dosent work
<jlkkljh> but wait
<n2diy> velko, so, basically Gmail is ignoring the delete requests?
<velko> nancy--, progname& (ampersand at the end of the command)
<velko> n2diy, yep
<jlkkljh> i got ubuntu to install
<hafos> My installation fails to install grub, it uses something like /dev/mapper/isw_ciicjhjfhs_OS_Volume5 as the partition
<jlkkljh> but it brings up a cmd thing
<vlt> Hello. What is a “stack smashing”? That is detected everytime I want to run vncviewer.
<hafos> can anyone tell me what I should do ?
<nancy--> velko,  can you give an example
<jlkkljh> when i try to boot
<waxstone> !enter | jlkkljh
<ubottu> jlkkljh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n2diy> velko, ok, thanks, what a PITA.
<vlt> This is what the output looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889794/
<hafos> I rebooted and got into grub rescue... seems my mbr is broken once again
<Black1> Jlkkljh: try it again with the iso file,what is your hardware?
<dlentz> n2diy, have you made sure that gmail is set to delete your mail on POP access?
<jlkkljh> gateway
<jlkkljh> 1 gb ram
<n2diy> dlentz, no, let check that, didn' realize it was an option, thanks.
<velko> nancy--, what do you want to do? what is not clear in my explanation? (i'm assuming you start your command in the terminal, not via clicking)
<jlkkljh> and what other specs do you need?
<dlentz> yeah, i'm guessing gmail uses its own setting and ignores tbird/client setting
<hceylan> Hello I use propriety nvidia driver with 11.10
<eutheria> where do you add apps that you want automatically started?
<hceylan> I have the problem that is after suspend, resume takes ~1 min
<jlkkljh> what do you mean by hardware
<jlkkljh> ???/
<hceylan> during this mouse becomes responsive / unresponsive several times
<nancy--> velko,  any comand
<Black1> Jlkkljh: ubuntu requires 700mhz,if i am not wrong! But i am not clear of your hardware! Can you tell me what cpu it has?
<submarshal> do anyone else experience very poor speeds with rt2x00 drivers?
<hceylan> The same problem observed with going to TTY 1 and coming back
<hceylan> any hints?
<jlkkljh> 700 mhz of what??
<dlentz> submarshal, i've seen other complaints
<submarshal> such as?
<jlkkljh> it will showup a grub command line
<jlkkljh> but thats it
<waxstone> jlkkljh, just go and reinstall please
<jlkkljh> how do you uninstall then
<dlentz> such as people that need to use drivers downloaded from ralink instead of ones from ubuntu
<waxstone> jlkkljh, when you reinstalll it will come up as an option
<vlt> Hello. What is a “stack smashing” and how to fix it? It is detected everytime I run vncviewer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889794/
<jlkkljh> ok
<velko> nancy--, ok. let's say you want to start the image viewer "eye of gnome" from the terminal. the command's name is "eog". if you just type "eog" in the terminal you have to wait for the command to end (you have to close the image viewer in order to be able to type in new commands). so if you type "eog&" instead, the viewer will be started in the background and you'll be able to type other commands while the first one is still executing
<jlkkljh> ill brb
<hafos> this is ridiculous, piece of junk ubuntu
<dlentz> vlt, does this sound like your bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/845855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 845855 in vnc4 (Ubuntu) "xvnc4viewer assert failure: *** stack smashing detected ***: vncviewer terminated" [Medium,Fix released]
<nancy--> velko,  ok
<vlt> dlentz: Thanks, exactly.
<joe9> where can I find the latest apt sources.list? not the precise ones, 11.10, perhaps? the apt sources generator website seems to be down.
<dlentz> yw, as you see there is a ppa with patched version
<lawltoad> what can i do if eve kill -sKILL wont work
<lawltoad> ?
<pfifo> lawltoad, `sudo kill -9 <pid>`
<vlt> dlentz: When will it be fixed on Ubuntu servers?
<dlentz> vlt, in precise/12.04
<vlt> dlentz: They won’t fix it in the curretn release?
<vlt> *current
<vlt> How are people supposed to use it then?
<pgib> !list
<ubottu> pgib: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dlentz> vlt, i guess not, that's why there's a ppa (see last comment of the bug link)
<vlt> “You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA” o_O
<velko> vlt, the current release of debian (and presumably also of ubuntu) gets *only* security fixes. no new features, no trivial bug fixes. this is the only sane way to maintain such huge bodies of code
<vlt> velko: Ok, and not being able to use a program is no security issue … I see.
<noffle> Hello. Is there a way in Unity to have the left sidebar not auto-hide itself when maximizing windows? I'd much rather windows size themselves as to not overlap it.
<vlt> Was the program already broken when 11.10 was released?
<velko> vlt, apparently not. it's an issue for sure. and it's annoying and bad and everytbut not for the security of the system.
<velko> vlt, apparently not. it's an issue for sure. and it's annoying and bad and everything. but not for the security of the system.
<hafos> During ubuntu setup I got asked which kernel I want to install. Is default ok? linux-generic-pae is the default atm
<thereindarkness> I'm trying to allow contact from on website, but I'm getting error sending mail.  I did echo "test" | mail -s "test" name@mymail.com, and it output:
<thereindarkness> The program 'mail' can be found in the following packages:
<thereindarkness>  * heirloom-mailx
<thereindarkness>  * mailutils
<thereindarkness> Try: apt-get install <selected package>
<FloodBot1> thereindarkness: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thereindarkness> how should i interpert this?
<vlt> velko: I understand. I just wanted to know whether it worked when releasing 11.10, then something went wrong which they don’t fix now.
<Promethes> hi, anyone experiences Firefox 11 crashes while having installed fecko-mediaplayer package?
<jlkkljh> what is a kernel
<Promethes> FF 11 crashed on new tab, on middle click, while entering youtube etc - total disaster
<sinistrad> I have a software raid installed on 2 SATA drives that are just data, no OS installed on those. If I change to another distro, how will I be able to pick back up the data on these drives?
<lawltoad> apparently chrome/flash messes up or bypasses pulse audio... any solutions?
<pfifo> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<vlt> sinistrad: Is it linux’s md raid?
<sinistrad> vlt, yes
<vlt> sinistrad: Then any distro will be able to load and run it,.
<jlkkljh> how do you load a kernel
<vlt> sinistrad: There’s a header written to your disks defining the type and size of your array.
<vlt> jlkkljh: A boot loader like grub can do that.
<jlkkljh> how do you tell it to
<vlt> sinistrad: So, usually you don’t need to copy any config files from your old OS.
<sinistrad> vlt, cool. I dropped in a liveCD to see if it would pick it up, but it didn't by default. I'm sure I'm missing something
<OerHeks> jlkkljh, you don't "load a kernel", that is handled by the linux itself
<Xabster-lap> I installed Oracle JDK 7 (java) from a repository. Eclipse does not see that I have it installed - any idea what i should do?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: i know what you mean, but... linux is the kernel ;)
<vlt> sinistrad: Most live CDs don’t run them for a reason. They don’t want mess anything up.
<quebre> ubottu:
<quebre> UrB: u there?
<vlt> OerHeks: ?
<jlkkljh> ok so when i tried to boot ubuntu why did it say no kernel loaded at the command line
<nancy--> can i ask a linux - php question here?
<waxstone> !java | Xabster-lap
<ubottu> Xabster-lap: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<vlt> jlkkljh: Because your config file is not ok.
<vlt> !ask | nancy--
<ubottu> nancy--: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sinistrad> vlt, *nods* I'll have to figure out how to re-enable that from the liveCD before I jump into something else and freak out when I can't reach the data
<OerHeks> jlkkljh, apperently your wubi install is corrupted. it can happen after a kernel update.
<vlt> sinistrad: A good live CD I would recommend for such tasks is grml.org
<vlt> sinistrad: (It’s the best I ever used.)
<sinistrad> vlt, Excellent. I'll look that over and see what I can get into with that. Thanks for the help!
<vlt> sinistrad: You can run it easily from USB by just writing the iso image to the stick.
<sinistrad> vlt, cool. looking it over now
<Cantalupi> hi, im using Lubuntu 11.10. I had to put "acpi=off" in GRUB because without that it wont boot, but when i shutdown the system it stays with a black screen and doesnt actually shutdown.
<OerHeks> Cantalupi, that is normal with ACPI disabled.
<OerHeks> "Advanced Configuration and Power Interface " handles your powersupply
<dsfsd> Cantalupi, I had that issue on my other laptop. I had to do sudo poweroff to shutdown
<Xabster-lap> waxstone, did you actually read my question?
<jlkkljh> how do you fix a cfg file
<waxstone> Xabster-lap, yes. Did you read the link?
<itaylor57> Xabster-lap, i have oracle 7 and eclipse workin
<Xabster-lap> Yes, but it doesn't relate to eclipse
<Cantalupi> i need the "acpi=off" line because without that the boot stops at kernel_thread_helper....
<itaylor57> Xabster-lap, what is your issue?
<vlt> jlkkljh: 1. Open it in an editor, 2. put the right thing in, 3. save, 4. ???, 5. Profit
<OerHeks> jlkkljh, what cfg file?
<itaylor57> Xabster-lap, what is the result of java -version from terminal
<Xabster-lap> java version "1.7.0_03"
<Xabster-lap> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_03-b04)
<Xabster-lap> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 22.1-b02, mixed mode)
<noffle> Hello. Is there a way in Unity to have the left sidebar not auto-hide itself when maximizing windows? I'd much rather windows size themselves as to not overlap it.
<jlkkljh> i mean how do you fix a wubi file
<Xabster-lap> Problem is that I have a eclipse project that compiles fine on my windows machine, but eclipse gives me errors here
<OerHeks> noffle, check my-unity, it has that option
<dsfsd> hi ikonia
<dsfsd> Cantalupi, I had that issue on my other laptop. I had to do sudo poweroff to shutdown
<OerHeks> jlkkljh, wubi is very hard to fix.
<Xabster-lap> itaylor57, can I PM you?
<itaylor57> Xabster-lap, sure
<jlkkljh> well i can still try??
<CFHowlett> jlkkljh   which is one reason why it's considered sub-optimal for long-term use...
<noffle> OerHeks: Thanks!
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: "sub-optimal" that a very politically-correct way of describing wubi ;)
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   I have mixed emotions about wubi.  I've resolved that if used for its intended purpose, it's a decent product...
<OerHeks> wubi is nice to see Ubuntu working on your windows, but not recommended for serious work. if it fails, it is hard to fix. best solution is a real installation.
<pfifo> optimal install = format windows, replace with ubuntu
<vlt> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<vlt> omg
<pfifo> does wubi work with wine?
<OerHeks> vlt, safe untill a kernel-update, that is what happened to jlkkljh
<Draconicus> Hi all. I'm having some trouble with ASLA/Pulseaudio. Pulseaudio doesn't seem to actually be related, since this is still happening with it removed.
<CFHowlett> pfifo   read again.  when wubi is running, you have ubunt.
<pepiko> hello
<CFHowlett> pfifo   when wine is running you have "windows"
<CFHowlett> pepiko   greetings
<Draconicus> My problem is that ALSA is behaving a lot like OSS. Only one application at a time can produce sound, and there are other issues that mingle with this.
<vlt> OerHeks: I just didn’t know what wubi is.
<Draconicus> As an example, if I play music in audacious, even if I pause it, sound in flash will not work until the program is closed.
<pfifo> CFHowlett, so thats a yes?
<pepiko> I'm trying ubuntu 12.04 and so far it rocks :D
<quebre> pepiko: rocks? can you be more specific?
<Draconicus> pepiko: I might have to explore that.
<CFHowlett> pfifo   if you're running ubuntu via wubi, wine will work
<pepiko> just have a strange screen with glitches and artifact after i login
<OerHeks> pepiko, great. but 12.04 has its own support-channel #Ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> I'm trying to create a persistent live usb install.  The persistence never works.
<pepiko> it 's like a screenshot from a previous session O_o
<pfifo> CFHowlett, what if im running wine via ubuntu?
<badASSlol> im looking for help with wireless dongle can someone help me ?
<Draconicus> pepiko: Sounds like a compositing problem. Anyway, go to the unique channel.
<zykotick9> ubuntu: my personal suggestion would be, forget persistent usb, and just full install onto the USB
<pepiko> OerHeks, oh!
<CFHowlett> pfifo   if you know a different way to run wine other than ubuntu, it's news to all of us..
<OerHeks> pfifo try it, i guess it won't work.
<ubuntu> Will a full install work on a mac?
<ubuntu> I tried that once before and something went awry.
<ubuntu> Then again, I didn't try too hard.
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TimeKilla> I am having trouble with Samba the docs am reading say the config file should be in /usr/local/samba/lib but there not as far as i can tell there in samba /etc/samba and there's a config file in my home DIR
<ubuntu> But persistence just doesn't work?
<ex0s> timkilla:  thats correct
<TimeKilla> also cant find  /usr/local/samba/bin/ to sort the user and passwords out
<pfifo> ubuntu, can you pastebin the  output of `sudo blkid && sudo fdisk -l`
<TimeKilla> Is this just a different way ubuntu installs it? :)
<badASSlol> i've got atheros ar5007ug chipset with firmware installed etc. it shows up in iwconfig and ifconfig its turned on but if im doing scan it finds only 0/1 network while on windows im able to find at least 8 in the same spot (zd1211rw - driver , zd1211 - firmware)
<Draconicus> "snd_pcm_open failed: Device or resource busy."
<Draconicus> I swear it feels like I'm on OSS, but taht doesn't make sense.
<ubuntu> pastebin?
<pfifo> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TimeKilla> ex0s, If i edit the config file in etc/samba/ that should work ok?
<badASSlol> can someone help mi with my wifi usb ?
<r000t> ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞DCC SEND "SuperSpecialAwesomeUltraSpecialSexyTripleZeroDayGo" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<TimeKilla> Tried searching google but just getting more confused am only looking to mout window 7 shares but i keep getting permission denied even tho it was working before.
<badASSlol> anyone ?
<Angeldust76> salut à tous
<ubuntu> done. http://paste.ubuntu.com/889874/
<scylla> hello!
<sammmy> how do I use apt-get to veiw all my installed packages?
<Draconicus> I would really like to go play a game in WINE without the first little sound blip eating it.
<zykotick9> sammmy: "dpkg -l" is one method
<pfifo> ubuntu, are you booted into your liveusb right now?
<ubuntu> Yeah.
<ubuntu> Although, I did this one a little differently, based on some instructions from the forum.
<dysun> #swift
<UrB> sammmy: or apt-cache pkgnames
<ubuntu> I manually created a FAT32 and 2 ext3 partitions, one titled casper-rw and one titled home-rw
<pfifo> ubuntu, can you pastebin the files /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/default/grub
<TimeKilla> From the docs "you must use the smbpassword program (typically located in /usr/local/samba/bin/" its not so any idea where i will find it?
<badASSlol> can i get help here with my crappy wlan usb dongle ?
<pfifo> ubuntu, and if it exists pastebin /isodevice/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wubino> ? what happened when I entered: sudo apt-get remove python
<ubuntu> I don't have a grub.cfg  I have gfblacklist.txt and grubenv
<pfifo> wubino, it removed a meta-package called python
<pfifo> !info python
<scylla> i have the command line up, but ubuntu tells me command not found when i type "run chkdsk /c" any ideas?
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<rtdos> what has a smaller footprint: xfce4 or lxde?
<zykotick9> rtdos: regarding RAM use, lxde is lighter by quite a bit
<pfifo> ubuntu, did you add 'persistent' to the kernel line?
<Draconicus> Ever since I upgraded my Ubuntu system, ALSA has been unable to play from more than one application at a time. They frequently interupt each other and restarting pulseaudio seems to be the only fix. That doesn't give me two sound sources running parallel - just the one.
<Angeldust76> des gens de normandie ici ?
<gisli> I have a weird problem...when I try to install updates I get an error saying there's not enough space on /boot and I should empty trash and run 'apt-get clean'. I've done both things but I'm still getting the error.
<ubuntu> I added persistent to something...
<Myrtti> !fr | Angeldust76
<ubottu> Angeldust76: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wubino> pfifo,  my goal was to uninstall python so I would virtualenv would stop getting confused over which python ruled them all
<Angeldust76> ah ok j'avais pas capté thanks
<rtdos> thanks zykotick9
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889880/
<pfifo> ubuntu, did you add 'persistent' to the kernel line?
<ubuntu> I added it to /syslinux/text.cfg
<zykotick9> Draconicus: FYI ALSA isn't very good at sharing it's toys with others - thus why Pulse is typically recommended
<ubuntu> I'm afraid I don't know an awful lot about linux, including what a "kernel line" is.
<scylla> any idea why "run chkdsk /c" would bring up an error while in the terminal?
<pfifo> ubuntu, your using syslinux to boot?
<ubuntu> How would i know?
<tanath> can anyone explain why i always get authentication failure when installing certain packages? http://pastebin.com/QrGfwJGj
<Draconicus> zykotick9: Right, but this happens even when pulse is installed.
<zykotick9> scylla: perhaps a question for ##windows as it's a windows command
<scylla> oh thank you zyotick9
<scylla> :)
<pfifo> ubuntu, does it boot with grub or with syslinux?
<ubuntu> It isn't grub.
<sammmy> dpkg -l doesn't display my nodejs installed
<ubuntu> So, probably syslinux
<pfifo> ubuntu, well, I recommend using gurb iso boot instead of syslinux, Im not sure if persistance is available with the older method your using
<ubuntu> At least it doesn't look like grub
 * Star_Light brb... later guys
<Draconicus> zykotick9: This problem started after I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10. It didn't happen before.
<ubuntu> grub may have changed since the last time I used it (when 8.04 came out)
<ubuntu> I have /boot/grub
<ubuntu> but no grub.cfg
<pfifo> ubuntu, on the usb's filesystem or on the /root?
<pfifo> / root*
<ubuntu> On the usb's filesystem
<pfifo> ubuntu, well thats a good indication your not using grub
<ubuntu> How would I make it use grub?
<vit_o> there is a way to check if unity3d is correctly installed? can i re-install (replace) it?
<ubuntu> I made this with the startup disk creator
<Lirth> I'm having some sound problems. It's supposed to be used on my HDMI monitor speakers but the sound never works for it. I tested it with headphones and those work with only the right one (I tested them also on my laptop, they work both sides). The computer is producing audio but for some reason it's not traveling to the monitor or left headphone. Any idea why this may be?
<Draconicus> Slowly going crazy
<pfifo> ubuntu, you need to learn to do it manually so you can get fine grained control over the process. start with learning how to install grub on a USB and get it to boot an iso
<rawfodog> I'm using lubuntu, I have a wacom tablet, I was wondering where the wacom config program that is in UBUNTU would be so I can install it on lubuntu
<Draconicus> vit_o: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<ubuntu> Alright.
<Draconicus> vit_o: It won't work if you can't run compiz.
<KBentley57> the permissions on a directory are drwxrw-r--.  I'm in the group associated with the directory, but I cant access it via ftp, any ideas?
<ubuntu> I may just deal without persistence since this is only temporary until I get a new hard drive anyways.
<vit_o> Draconicus, can I check it first? how?
<ubuntu> Thanks though.
<Draconicus> vit_o: "sudo apt-get install mesautils", then "glxinfo | grep direct"
<vit_o> Draconicus, but i think i can, because it is just a 'problem' now. i had unity for moths
<OsamaObama> How do I fix my audio card to work? I get the msg "No suitable mixer element found." when I open Audacious.
<Draconicus> vit_o: That command will tell us if we're on the right track. Please run it.
<tanath> can anyone explain why i always get authentication failure when installing certain packages? http://pastebin.com/QrGfwJGj
<KBentley57> when I log into with the user who owns the file, i can read, write, access, blah blah blah.  why can't my user access the directory, when im a member of the group that has read and write permissions?
<zykotick9> Draconicus: mesa-utils?
<vit_o> Draconicus, i can not find the package mesaitils.
<vit_o> ?
<zykotick9> vit_o: ^^
<Draconicus> vit_o: Sorry, what zykotick9  said. mesa-utils
<OsamaObama> zykotick9: Can you please help me?
<tanath> KBentley57, try: chmod g+rw *
<OsamaObama> zykotick9: How do I fix my audio card to work? I get the msg "No suitable mixer element found." when I open Audacious.
<pfifo> tanath, I think its trying to change to a non-existant user or a user thats not configured to use a shell
<zykotick9> OsamaObama: sorry, i'm not very good with audio stuff. best of luck!
<ubuntu_user_007> hey
<Draconicus> zykotick9: You aren't? Why were you helping me? XD
<tanath> pfifo, so i should file a bug report?
<OsamaObama> zykotick9: Thank you anyway.
<ubuntu_user_007> I have deleted by /boot partition. How can I restore the kernels and a bootloader?
<hlan> hi, I'm trying to install "https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable" but after installing there's no .ko module file anywhere so actually trying to use zfs gives me "Failed to load ZFS module stack." "Load the module manually by running 'insmod <location>/zfs.ko' as root.". am I supposed to compile or generate the .ko file myself somehow because I can't find it anywhere on the system...
<vit_o> Draconicus, well: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OsamaObama> Anyone good with sound?
<Draconicus> vit_o: That's... That's weird.
<pfifo> tanath, what exactly were you doing when this happened?
<Draconicus> vit_o: Looks like you managd to lose your libGL somewhere. That would probably be why compiz can't run. Needs OpenGL.
<vit_o> Draconicus, yeh. i've experienced it! sigh
<tanath> pfifo, installing those packages
<vit_o> Draconicus, please! help me! ...  How can i get it?
<pfifo> tanath, how were you installing?
<Draconicus> vit_o: Uhm. I'm trying to figure that out. I think maybe sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz will force any dependencies
<KBentley57> ubuntu_user_007, are you still running the system?
<tanath> there was another package before i tried to install that did the same thing. tried to create a new user and asked for a password and failed like that. i forget which it was, but they do it every time
<tanath> pfifo, oh, it was colord
<tanath> pfifo, happened on upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. these packages were installed via aptitude
<tanath> pfifo, i removed colord without issue and forgot about it, but now i'm trying to install those packages and same issue
<pfifo> tanath, are any of these packages from a PPA?
<tanath> pfifo, only seems to affect packages that create new users. won't accept any passwords
<KBentley57> anyone good with permissions?
<tanath> pfifo nope
<haz3lnut> vit_o try reinstalling your video driver
<vit_o> Draconicus, i tried, but after all it says the same error
<pfifo> tanath, then you can file a bug report
<tanath> KBentley57, try: chmod g+rw *
<vit_o> vit_o, uhmm.... good! how?
<haz3lnut> vit_o is it nvidia?
<tanath> pfifo, it occurs to me that if it's anything that creates a new user then the bug is elsewhere. help me track it down?
<vit_o> haz3lnut,  no, it is ATI
<KBentley57> tanath, that will allow the group read and write access, right?
<haz3lnut> vit_o reinstall fglrx (i think) :-)
<tanath> KBentley57, yep
<pfifo> tanath, run `sudo dpkg -r <package>` for both opennebula-common and opennebula-sunstone
<Draconicus> haz3lnut vit_o - fglrx is no longer maintained. You should use the open source deiver. ATI's drives rarely work anymore
<tanath> KBentley57, run sudo chmod g+rw /path/to/dir
<Draconicus> ATI has no 3.0 kernel video drivers
<OsamaObama> How do I fix sound for a SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)?
<KBentley57> tanath, it appears that i have those permissions already, but I'll try it again.  Also, do I need to chmod -R to make sure it goes through each sub dir?
<Draconicus> OsamaObama: Those don't usually break. What the heck did you do?
<haz3lnut> Draconicus, vit_o that's why I use nvidia
<tanath> KBentley57, yeah. just making sure
<tanath> KBentley57, also, if there's certain issues, you'll get error output this way
<RedLance> Is mgetty still in the current distibutions?  I need to set up a dial in server.
<OsamaObama> Draconicus: Its not broken.  I used it in my previous dist.
<zth> what controls the automatic spellchecking that's applied system-wide?
<tanath> pfifo, no issues removing them. installing them drops me back at the password prompt
<OsamaObama> Draconicus: lspci show me "Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)". "No suitable mixer element found." is a msg I retrive when I open Audacious
<KBentley57> tanath, ill try that once it comes back up, i just did a reboot
<haz3lnut> zth, if you're wondering why spell check flaggin incorrectly, check your language setting
<vit_o> Draconicus, haz3lnut, i'm using the opensource one
<OsamaObama> Which packages is essential for sound?
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, linux-sound-base
<pfifo> tanath, remove them and then do the `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Eagle-Linux> hello
<MACscr> how do i remove a program from the startup through the cli?
<Eagle-Linux> can anybody help me for a question ?
<CFHowlett_> !ask|Eagle-Linux
<ubottu> Eagle-Linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tanath> pfifo, well then it does nothing...
<MACscr> it was added like so: sudo update-rc.d couchpotato defaults
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: I have that package, of course. I have no clue why the sound does not work. Ideas? lspci show me "Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)". "No suitable mixer element found." is a msg I retrive when I open Audacious
<rtdos> so if i were to port GEM over to Linux, would I base it on LXDE or XFCE4 ?
<rtdos> er, one (not i)
<tanath> OsamaObama, i also have sound issues recently. using vlc?
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, do you have the alsa mixer?
<Eagle-Linux> how to be a Ubuntu Certified Professional ?
<RedLance> Do I use mgetty for a dial in server under Ubuntu, or is there something newer?
<pfifo> MACscr, check out man `update-rc.d` If all else fails
<tanath> i was able to get sound working in smplayer by changing settings, but vlc gives me no sound now
<pfifo> tanath, can you run `sudo apt-get -f install`
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: What is the name of that package?
<OsamaObama> tanath: No, Audacious.
<tanath> pfifo, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, grab alsa-utils, gnome-alsamixer
<pfifo> tanath, now do `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<tanath> pfifo, unrelated 3rd-party app update
<haz3lnut> vit_o: is libGL.so on your computer?
<tanath> pfifo, no issues
<Eagle-Linux> is anybody there certified for ubuntu professional ?
<dans> #?
<vlt> !anyone | Eagle-Linux
<ubottu> Eagle-Linux: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: Ok, done. Whats next?
<pfifo> tanath, ok now try `sudo apt-get install opennebula-common`
<pfifo> tanath, pastebin any errors
<vit_o> haz3lnut, is this way ok?:  'whereis  libGL.so'
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, open a terminal and run "gnome-alsamixer"
<Dreamer3> hi
<tanath> pfifo, asks for password again
<CFHowlett_> Dreamer3   greetings
<sleepybug> hey guys, I need some help with trying to compile wubi...what compiler do I use?
<sleepybug> I am in windows btw
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: ok, next.
<pfifo> tanath, ok now try `sudo apt-get purge opennebula-common`
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: 3 devices pop up.
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, what do you see in there?
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, ok, what are they?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: try  sudo updatedb; locate -i libGL.so
<haz3lnut> vit_o: updatedb will take a little while
<vit_o> haz3lnut, what about this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver  'the purge problem'
<tanath> pfifo, haven't seen this before: dpkg-statoverride: warning: No override present.
<vit_o> haz3lnut, ok, I try that.
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: 1) ATI R6xx HDMI 2) TriTech TR28602 3) Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: I have no idea why not SB live is on the list, ideas?
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, does the sound work on your integrated card?
<pfifo> tanath, that happened during the purge? what was the exit code of the purge operation `echo $?'
<tanath> pfifo, yes. 0
<OerHeks> sleepybug, better ask in a windows channel?
<pfifo> tanath, ok now try again `sudo apt-get install opennebula-common`
<vit_o> haz3lnut, do i have to post the answer?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: is it there?
<tanath> pfifo, asking for password again, though this time there's no message about 'no changes' from usermod just prior..
<vit_o> haz3lnut, yes. many
<mrfunk> Hello, i need to open specific ports in ubuntu, is there any way to make them remain open instead of closed?
<Zeb> Can anyone tell me how to turn off or modify settings for these little pop-up notifications that show up in the top right corner of my screen?
<CFHowlett_> !info ports
<ubottu> Package ports does not exist in oneiric
<craigbass1976> I've got a webcam, a mixing board, and ubuntu.  How do I get the audio and video over a wireless network so that someone can watch and listen in a browser?
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: No. Audacious: "No suitable mixer element found."
<tanath> pfifo, question is, what does it want? last time i tried a new password, then my password, then root password, and nothing worked.
<haz3lnut> vit_o: type "sudo ldconf /usr/lib"
<mrfunk> !info ports
<ubottu> Package ports does not exist in oneiric
<mrfunk> ?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: then see if it still can;t find the library
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, i mean does sound play when you're hooked into the onboard
<vit_o> haz3lnut, sure it is spell right?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: sorry, that's type "sudo ldconfig /usr/lib"
<mrfunk> CFHowlett_: how is that?
<vit_o> haz3lnut, ah, ok :)
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, also, does it play sound when you're hooked up to the card?
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: I receive the msg above after I turned off "mute" for all cards.
<pfifo> tanath, do the purge again, then run `sudo deluser oneadmin` then try to install again
<sleepybug> hey guys, I need some help with trying to compile wubi...what compiler do I use?
<OerHeks> sleepybug, better ask in a windows channel?
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: I don't know what you mean with onboard and up to the card, sorry.
<mrfunk> I really need to open specific ports and make them remain open
<CFHowlett_> mrfunk   maybe search for "configure ports" + "your application"
<vit_o> haz3lnut, yes it can. exactly the same answer.
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: Can you please describe a bit more in detail. I'm from Sweden.
<haz3lnut> vit_o: no, I mean does compiz still fail to see the library
<vit_o> haz3lnut, sorry, should i type sudo updatedb first?
<tanath> pfifo, Warning: group `cloud' has no more members.
<mrfunk> CFHowlett_: I already tried, the console says that is sending the message that the port is closed but accepting the connection anyways, but its not fixing the issue
<pfifo> tanath, no problem there
<haz3lnut> vit_o: the updatedb was for locate
<tanath> pfifo, would be nice if it properly cleaned up after itself though
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, its cool.  Your motherboard has a built in sound device.  Those ports are on the io panel of  the motherboard.  Does your computer have those?
<TimeKilla> From the docs "you must use the smbpassword program (typically located in /usr/local/samba/bin/" its not so any idea where i will find it?
<KBentley57> TimeKilla, do a locate smbpassword, or whereis smbpassword
<CFHowlett_> mrfunk   sorry, then.  IDK enough about ports to provide meaningful help
<TimeKilla> KBentley57, Ty ill try that
<pfifo> tanath, but did the install work?
<vit_o> haz3lnut, so have to  type sudo apt-get install mesa-utils right? sorry i don't remeber
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: Yes, but they does not play anything either.
<almoxarife> mrfunk: what app, what port?
<tanath> pfifo, well, it's back at the password prompt now
<haz3lnut> vit_o: you already installed the mesa-utils
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, thanks, that was what I was wanting to know.  Did you build your computer, or purchase it?
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: I've tried both, but the error msgs should neitherless show depending which card the cable is plugged to.
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: A friend gave it to me so I don't know.
<pfifo> tanath, try setting a password for oneadmin `sudo passwd oneadmin` and then providing that password when it asks
<haz3lnut> vit_o: can you run glxgears?
<tanath> pfifo, tried giving it a password, and we're back at authentication failure
<TimeKilla> is there a flag i need to add as it just displays smbpassword with out any details of dir or that
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: Still does not really matter.
<mrfunk> almoxarife: its a game i play, warcraft 3 frozen throne, port 6112 and 6113
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, what does the output of "lsmod | grep snd" look like
<vit_o> haz3lnut, ok. same answer. no such file or directory
<tanath> pfifo, ugh. shouldn't have to do that... but i'll give it a shot
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: Hold.
<almoxarife> mrfunk: the app needs the ports open?
<mrfunk> almoxarife: yes it does
<haz3lnut> vit_o: then yes, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<almoxarife> mrfunk: who controls your router/firewall?
<tanath> pfifo, hrm, well that worked
<mrfunk> almoxarife: well as far as i know i use a modem and the firewall is disabled
<lawltoad> i don't think my nautilus is reading from gconf correctly
<pfifo> tanath, something is amiss here, no install script should be using su in a manner that requires a password
<tanath> pfifo, so now, why was it failing to do that itself.
<tanath> pfifo, mm
<almoxarife> mrfunk: your app needs the ports open, you need to open them at the firewall/router
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: Here's the full log: http://pastebin.com/kWbSZrE4
<tanath> pfifo, also, i always get asked to unlock my keyring on login after upgrade even though the pass is the same and i don't autologin
<pfifo> tanath, myguess is that it changes to oneadmin, and then as oneadmin it runs 'su oneadmin' again causing it to ask for a password
<vit_o> haz3lnut, i don't know why it says 0 update 0 install and 5 not updated (sorry for bad translation)
<mrfunk> almoxarife: i know, they are open and some people can join but 90% cannot
<haz3lnut> vit_o: and you got no glxgears?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: or glxinfo?
<pfifo> tanath, it would be nice if you could reproduce this error, for the bug report, I tried but couldnt, but this should be reported either way
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, i don't see any module related to the creative sound card being loaded.  Have you previously tried to compile the modules for them, or compiled your own kernel?
<vit_o> haz3lnut, No such file or directory. :(
<KBentley57> OsamaObama, be back in a few minutes,
<mrfunk> almoxarife: the console says "fixme:winsock:WS2_async_accept AcceptEx accepting socket closed but request was not cancelled" i think if the ports were permanently open it would fix this issue
<OsamaObama> KBentley57: Ok, thanks.
<tanath> pfifo, if i del the user and purge i prolly could reproduce it
<vit_o> haz3lnut, same problem as before with libGL.so.1
<dlentz> OsamaObama, KBentley57, the TriTech TR28602 is the codec on the Live card
<almoxarife> mrfunk: can't help you with that
<pfifo> tanath, only on your system though I mean instructions to get a clean install to the failure point you have
<zykotick9> KBentley57: snd_emu10k1 is mentioned several times?  OsamaObama
<tanath> pfifo, mm, yeah. all i did was upgrade to current release
<OsamaObama> dlentz: How do we know that?
<dlentz> google fu
<OsamaObama> zykotick9: Yeah.
<mrfunk> almoxarife: its okay, thank you, i think i should use iptables or something
<tanath> mrfunk, ufw is handy for that
<pfifo> tanath, yeah upgrading can cause some unusual problems at times, hopefully the maintainer will know what happened even without being able to reproduce it
<OsamaObama> dlentz, zykotick9: Should I modprobe something?
<almoxarife> mrfunk: iptables will not open ports on a router/firewall
<TimeKilla> Ok got samba kinda working just need to sort out windows 7 username and password as its saying cant mout but thats BS as was working fine before guess it could be a windows issue?
<dlentz> OsamaObama, no, it's already loaded
<OsamaObama> dlentz:  "the TriTech TR28602 is the codec on the Live card". How do you know, just curios to write a note about it.
<meerkats> I cannot change the permissions to edit a usb stick. I want it to be editable by everybody
<meerkats> I make changes via nautilus, but those are always reverted
<quebre> OsamaObama: i hate your nick
<zykotick9> meerkats: is it ext formatted?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: I'm lost, and wife pulling my ear.
<dlentz> you can see from this bug report https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/73135
<zykotick9> quebre: +1
<meerkats> zykes-, NTFS
<OsamaObama> quebre: Then leave.
<meerkats> must be windows readable
<webnet> OsamaObama, i love ur nick!
<OsamaObama> quebre: what do you think about mkultra?
<mkultra_> =D
<mrfunk> sorry system crashed and i didnt get to read
<OsamaObama> webnet: Then stay.
<zykotick9> meerkats: ok, well good luck then.  I won't help with that (FYI you can't apply normal gnu/linux permissions to ntfs/fat, permissions are determined by the mount command used)
<mkultra_> im clubbing ubuntu 12.04 like a baby seal here
<webnet> OsamaObama, :D
<CFHowlett_> mkultra_   do you have a support question?
<mkultra_> updating tutorials
<vit_o> haz3lnut, :) ... well, we had a problem with libGL.so.1 we tried to fix it but nothing change. we have this problem because of glxinfo can't run.
<mrfunk> i already tried with ufw but the thing is that it makes the port closed but when there is a request it opens them
<meerkats> zykotick9, crap, I was hoping to use this usb with both linux and windows
<mkultra_> yeah why is simple lightdm manager broken for ubuntu 12.04 lol
<mrfunk> i need to find a way to have them open permanently
<zykotick9> meerkats: you can!  i just won't help.
<vit_o> haz3lnut, was that understandable?
<dlentz> so anyway... you need to make sure that the live card is selected by pulseaudio (volume applet) and that audacious is set to use pulseaudio
<CFHowlett_> mkultra_   12.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<meerkats> zykotick9, is it that difficult?
<Lirth> I'm new to using wine and I was wondering how I'd get TESV: Skyrim to run. I have steam installed and it is working. My problem is that whenever I try to open skyrim through steam it freaks out and says it had a serious problem and needs to close. Any idea why it might happen?
<waxstone> !precise | mkultra_
<ubottu> mkultra_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> meerkats: no.  it's cause i don't support MS stuff
<meerkats> ok
<mkultra_> yeah im hammering out precise bugs
<almoxarife> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<CFHowlett_> mkultra_   understood.  please take further discussion of 12.04 to #ubuntu+1
<pfifo> !appdb | Lirthcheck the appdb to see if you program is supported
<ubottu> Lirthcheck the appdb to see if you program is supported: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ziggysmalls> is anyone else having issueswith gnome shell themes or extensions after upgrading precise beta?
<zykotick9> ziggysmalls: reask in #ubuntu+1
<waxstone> !precise | ziggysmalls
<ubottu> ziggysmalls: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mrfunk> the ports 139 and 445 are marked as open according to shields up, the rest are closed, i just have to find a way to do the same thing with this 2 ports
<Shojo> OsamaObama:  Reading on mkultra
<tanath> pfifo, ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opennebula/+bug/958877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958877 in opennebula (Ubuntu) "Installing opennebula-common asks for a password resulting in authentication failure" [Undecided,New]
<haz3lnut> vit_o: what does "which glxinfo" tell you?
<webnet> !info make
<ubottu> make (source: make-dfsg): An utility for Directing compilation.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.81-8.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 113 kB, installed size 312 kB
<mrfunk> I need info on how to make 2 specific ports in ubuntu permanently open
<vit_o> haz3lnut, /usr/bin/glxinfo
<webnet> ok is make the package needed to do the ./configure > make make install thing?
<webnet> or is it automake
<webnet> ??
<quebre> mrfunk: iptables and then iptables-save
<pfifo> tanath, I wouldnt expect too much, looks like a unimportant package that doesnt get much attention
<OerHeks> !compile | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<pfifo> webnet, make, you can get it from build-essential
<haz3lnut> vit_o: now type /usr/bin/glxinfo
<zykotick9> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<pfifo> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<tanath> pfifo, importance is relative
<tanath> subjective
<webnet> thx guys!
<tanath> but yeah
<mrfunk> quebre: thank you, i was considering iptables, ill give it a try
<vit_o> haz3lnut, here you are: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pfifo> tanath, well relative to how often other packages get updates, I would expect too much XD
<tanath> mm
<haz3lnut> vit_o: locate libGL.so.1
<quebre> mrfunk: don't forget to issue iptables-save once you add your rules, so it will be permament
<quebre> vit_o: updatedb && locate libGL.so.1
<haz3lnut> he just updated the db :-)
<DJ> vit_o, are you trying to play fightgear?
<quebre> oh
<quebre> ;>
<mrfunk> quebre: okay, could you provide any info on what command/args should i use for this procedure?
<quebre> mrfunk: what ports you want to have open and what proto ?
<vit_o> DJ, no. just unity disappear. :)
<DJ> shame on unity
<mrfunk> quebre: the ports 6112 and 6113 both tcp/udp
<vit_o> haz3lnut, quebre, i can't do it
<quebre> mrfunk: iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 6112 -j ACCEPT
<quebre> mrfunk: for udp, change the -p parameter
<haz3lnut> vit_o: ?
<vit_o> haz3lnut, it says like: you can open a temporary file or something like that.
<haz3lnut> vit_o: don;t update db, just locate
<vit_o> haz3lnut, updatedb: impossibile aprire un file temporaneo per `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'  (not possible to open temporary file ...)
<meerkats> i need to create a bootable usb, what programm do you recommend?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: you gotta sudo to updatedb, but you already did that.
<vit_o> haz3lnut, 6 lines, i post it here or not?
<CFHowlett_> meerkats   startupdiskcreator or unetbootin
<haz3lnut> vit_o: pastebin
<dlentz> no libGL.so.1 ? sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<dlentz> should fix it
<meerkats> CFHowlett_, which one is your personal preference?
<mrfunk> quebre: thank you very much man, hows the udp procedure then?
<CFHowlett_> meerkats   startupdiskcreator is the default ...
<noffle> Does Unity expose any means of snapping desktop icons to the grid?
<vit_o> haz3lnut, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889958/
<mrfunk> quebre: also, do i have to save it?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: strange it can't find lib
<quebre> mrfunk: for tcp - you use -p tcp - for udp - you use -p udp, to save your rules, type: iptables-save without any options
<haz3lnut> vit_o: you try dlentz suggestion
<quebre> mrfunk: iptables -I INPUT -p udp --dport 6112 -j ACCEPT # :p
<vit_o> haz3lnut, what about dlentz  sug?
<vit_o> haz3lnut, dlentz ok, i try
<mrfunk> quebre: thank you very much! im going to try this out
<quebre> mrfunk: enjoy
<vit_o> haz3lnut, E: Internal Error, No file name for libgl1-mesa-glx     ???
<haz3lnut> vit_o: type only "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx"
<dlentz> (no quotes)
<haz3lnut> :-)
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<quebre> hai
<totesmuhgoats> what is the recommended way to remove a ppa?
<CFHowlett_> totesmuhgoats   greetings
<itaylor57> !ppa-remove | totesmuhgoats
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | totesmuhgoats
<ubottu> totesmuhgoats: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<totesmuhgoats> ah, thanks
<totesmuhgoats> i found this online, but it was from the time of ubuntu 9.10 and needed to be installed seperately
<totesmuhgoats> i thought there might be a more first party solution
<vit_o> haz3lnut, dlentz that what i did guys :) and it answer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889967/
<Lirth> How do I make ubuntu show hidden folders with the GUI?
<CFHowlett_> Lirth   ctrl h
<noffle> Hello. Does Unity expose any means of snapping desktop icons to the grid? Is it possible with some 3rd-party tool?
<Danny> salve
<Danny> !list
<ubottu> Danny: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Lirth> CFHowlett_: Thanks
<OerHeks> My problem: i would like to pair a HID lazer keyboard to my bluetooth, but it doesn't see it. >> http://www.vkb-support.com/index.php . Is there an alternative BT manager ? or anyone with experience with BT keyboards ?
<DJ> Danny, msg the bot for FUn, usage
<quebre> haz3lnut: maybe all he needs is just 'touch /var/lib/libGL.so.1' and problem solved, it's about missing file after all
<haz3lnut> vit_o: it's apparently a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/859188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859188 in apt (Ubuntu) "can't apt-get install --reinstall when foreign-arch version is present (E: Internal Error, No file name for libgl1-mesa-glx)" [High,Fix released]
<mrfunk> quebre: well it doesnt seem to work yet
<totesmuhgoats> i seem to be having a spot of trouble, so i installed a ppa using add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa, but I cannot remove it using ppa-purge ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<quebre> mrfunk: why not ?
<dlentz> quebre, it's not /var/lib...
<quebre> dlentz: lol
<haz3lnut> vit_o: so it apparetnly needs specific:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<vit_o> haz3lnut, it is just one line, isn't it?
<smurf> hello
<mrfunk> quebre: i dont really know, but nobody is able to join my games yet
<haz3lnut> vit_o: yes
<totesmuhgoats> this is my output
<totesmuhgoats> http://pastebin.com/6yEavbVS
<quebre> mrfunk: 1. is your switch/isp blocking ports? 2. do you have public ip or are behind NAT ?
<smurf> pls, can sombody help me?
<almoxarife> mrfunk: that's because you have at a minimum opened the ports at the router/firewall
<vit_o> haz3lnut, done!
<CFHowlett_> !ask|smurf
<ubottu> smurf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<st1> totesmuhgoats:  did you update successfully before?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: now glxinfo?
<smurf> i've two cards for graphiks, end three desktops
<totesmuhgoats> st1: no, it couldn't update after i added the ppa, which is why i am removing it
<totesmuhgoats> i mean the ubuntu repos update fine, but the xbmc repos don't
<mrfunk> quebre: i dont have a switch and my isp doesnt block ports, im not sure if im behind a NAT as i dont know what it is, almoxarife i have disabled ufw and im using a modem
<smurf> and also amd catalyst (xubuntu 11.1
<mrfunk> be right back the gui just frozen and i cant alt tab or anything
<quebre> mrfunk: ifconfig
<st1> totesmuhgoats:  did you change update mirror
<quebre> mrfunk: if you see something like 192.168.x.x or 10.0.x.x then you're behind a nat
<badASSlol> im looking for help with ather ar5007ug - usb dongle doesnt detect any networks (rarely it will catch 1~ bacon from random router around) however on windows it works correctly
<smurf> but it doesn't work :(
<almoxarife> mrfunk: that's because you have at NOT at a minimum opened the ports at the router/firewall, you are using a dsl modem, builtin firewall?
<totesmuhgoats> st1: i'm sorry, i don't understand what you are asking
<totesmuhgoats> so presumably no
<totesmuhgoats> like i said, the normal stuff updates fine, it is just the stuff from the ppa I added that gets a 404 error
<st1> totesmuhgoats:  software source update server, try change to another
<mrfunk> im afraid the modem doesnt have a firewall but im not sure, let me check that, be right back i have to reset the gui
<smurf> have somebody any idea? :(
<totesmuhgoats> st1: how do i do that?
<st1> I had the same problem with nautilus action ppa just now
<vit_o> haz3lnut, a lot of strange stuff. pastebin?
<mrfunk> how do i check if im behind a nat again?
<st1> go to update manager - settings - ubuntu software - download from
<haz3lnut> vit_o: sure why not
<quebre> mrfunk: ifconfig
<quebre> mrfunk: if you see something like 192.168.x.x or 10.0.x.x then you're behind a nat
<badASSlol> im looking for help with ather ar5007ug - usb dongle doesnt detect any networks (rarely it will catch 1~ bacon from random router around) however on windows it works correctly
<st1> anybody here using opera-next in ubuntu?
<quebre> mrfunk: the line that starts with 'inet addr:' string
<vit_o> haz3lnut, you are the boss : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889974/
<locsmif> Is DBD::SQLite not in the repos as libdbd-sqlite-perl ?
<almoxarife> mrfunk: you are using a wine-app(the game), have you searched for bugs related to the error you are seeing?
<quebre> vit_o: direct rendering: Yes - only this matters ;)
<haz3lnut> vit_o: looks like it works now :-)
<quebre> rest is just ascii art
<quebre> ;d
<dlentz> actually, it's still using software rasterizer, but logging out/in should fix it
<vit_o> ehehehe
<totesmuhgoats> st1: thanks, I am trying that now
<locsmif> Nvm my question; solved
<vit_o> haz3lnut, so, next step? :)
<badASSlol> can someone help me with ar5007ug wlan dongle problem? im fighting with it for like 4 days and no clue what to do
<haz3lnut> vit_o: logout login, done
<dlentz> badASSlol, did you try backported wireless package?
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<mrfunk> quebre: here it is, there is no 192.168.x.x http://pastebin.com/rcJdkUAd almoxarife: i searched and i found little info on this, all i could see was the console output, people trying to connect and not joining the game, it only happens to me so far
<curiousx> !fr | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx, please see my private message
<badASSlol> dlentz: im not sure but i think i didnt
<vit_o> haz3lnut, seriously?! xD
<totesmuhgoats> st1: I changed the update mirror and this is the new output I get
<totesmuhgoats> http://pastebin.com/6vYnC4US
<haz3lnut> vit_o: do it! :-)
<CFHowlett_> totesmuhgoats   many ppa's require you install a key.  Did you check?
<vit_o> haz3lnut, logout or reboot?
<wolfric> what does the "numeber!" mean in byobu window such as 25!, it appears at the bottom beside the uptime
<haz3lnut> logout
<st1> totesmuhgoats:  now try remove that ppa from repository
<vit_o> ok 30 sec. i'm back
<totesmuhgoats> CFHowlett_: it mentioned that it installed a key succesfully when I did add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<badASSlol> dlentz: did u mean compat-wireless package ?
<Danny> !list
<ubottu> Danny: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<totesmuhgoats> st1: I tried to use ppa-purge, the output is at the bottom of that same paste
<st1> totesmuhgoats: can you do it in update manager settings?
<dlentz> badASSlol, if you build the latest compat-wireless, then that's like trying backport wireless mdules
<CFHowlett_> totesmuhgoats   per xmbc.org, svn repo is NOT installed automatically.  must be added.  see:  http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu/HOW-TO_1
<CFHowlett_> also, the ppa hasn't been updated since 2010.
<totesmuhgoats> st1: thanks, I didn't see the option there before
<vit_o> haz3lnut, well, now i'm with unity 2d.
<totesmuhgoats> CFHowlett_: ah, thanks, this is not the same wiki page they linked in the downloads page
<badASSlol> dlentz: there's my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/889896/ for pluging in device
<OerHeks> My problem: i would like to pair a HID lazer keyboard to my bluetooth, but it doesn't see it. >> http://www.vkb-support.com/index.php . Is there an alternative BT manager ?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: no 3d?
<mrfunk> quebre: i dont know if anything has to do with this but the console says: fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl SIO_GET_EXTENSION_FUNCTION_POINTER: unimplemented TransmitFile
<vit_o> haz3lnut, maybe just a reset with ubuntu tweak is enough, or not?
<vit_o> haz3lnut, no. do i have to try again to logout/in?
<haz3lnut> vit_o: I had no compiz 3d for a week, finally discovered compiz configuration corrupt, so deleted all compiz files in my home dir, reboot fixed.
<dlentz> vit_o, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vit_o> haz3lnut, several guys told me this. But for me it doesn't work. :(
<dlentz> badASSlol, other than trying latest driver, i'm not sure what to tell you off the top of my head
<quebre> mrfunk: it has nothing to do with it but obviously your modem must have some kind of port filtering
<quebre> mrfunk: but try this: service iptables stop
<quebre> mrfunk: and then try to connect
<vit_o> dlentz, command not found. ???
<Aerosonic> Hi! What's the default sudo password on live Ubuntu?
<Aerosonic> 'root' doesn't work.
<badASSlol> dlentz: u mean drivers not firmware, so i should get them from compat-wireless? or what ?
<quebre> Aerosonic: just sudo bash
<quebre> ;)
<Flumpy> Aerosonic: there is none, but I believe you can set one
<haz3lnut> vit_o: cd to home dir and type: "find . | grep compiz | xargs rm"
<CFHowlett_> Aerosonic   password
<Daekdroom> Aerosonic, have you tried your user password?
<Aerosonic> Daekdroom: It's live Ubuntu.
<mrfunk> quebre: wait how can i leave it as it used to be? because right now nobody is able to join really
<Daekdroom> Ah. My bad.
<haz3lnut> vit_o: wait that won;t work
<Aerosonic> CFHowlett_: Doesn't work either.
<quebre> mrfunk: iptables -L -n >pastebin.com
<mrfunk> quebre: before only 1/10 could join
<Daekdroom> I don't recall LiveCD needing having a sudo password
<Aerosonic> Flumpy: There is one. I can't su
<zykotick9> Aerosonic: did you try "ubuntu"
<Daekdroom> *LiveCD having
<vit_o> haz3lnut, ok. i'm waiting :)
<haz3lnut> vit_o: "find . | grep compiz | xargs rm -Rf"
<Aerosonic> zykotick9: Doesn't work.
<dlentz> badASSlol, most will find it easier to use already made wireless backports package
<zykotick9> Aerosonic: su will fail!
<Aerosonic> su: Authentication failure.
<zykotick9> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vit_o> haz3lnut, done
<Daekdroom> Are you using sudo or su?
<mrfunk> quebre: man this is weird it should be working! http://pastebin.com/91xL4nze
<haz3lnut> vit_o: logout, login
<vit_o> yes sir! ;)
<badASSlol> dlentz: im browsing packages and all i see are for version 2.6.x while my kernel is 3.2.6 im new to linux and im not sure which one should i download
<Aerosonic> zykotick9: Hmm...
<quebre> mrfunk: you don't even need these rules because your policy is set to ACCEPT, there must be something on your way that's blocking your ports, it's either your modem or your ISP, peroid
<dlentz> oh, well then you have the latest drivers (unless something is being fixed in upcoming 3.3 kernel)
<quebre> mrfunk: make sure your friends have your actual IP, it's dynamic i guess
<mrfunk> quebre: damn man, im hosting the games in a public server so anyone can see the game and join, its weird that people are not able to join, i could see this messages from the console
<Aerosonic> I can't sudo.
<Aerosonic> Permission denied.
<Aerosonic> grrr.. something is wrong with hdparm
<KM0201> does your user have sudo rights?
<quebre> mrfunk: you run dedicated game server with _dynamic_ ip ?
<Flumpy> Aerosonic: That's rediculous, when did you make this liveCD?
<Aerosonic> KM0201: It's a Live CD.
<KM0201> oh it's a live cd?.. you have sudo rights, unless its ubuntu 5.10
<vit_o> haz3lnut, well, i put ubuntu(3d) but it log in with unity2d anyway
<Aerosonic> Flumpy: It's a 10.10
<haz3lnut> vit_o: be very careful if you change things with ccsm, it can break unity badly.  Some settings are just not supported.
<KM0201> Aerosonic: there's no way.
<Daekdroom> vit_o, then your video card (or its driver) might not support Unity.
<mrfunk> quebre: im running this game "warcraft frozen throne" its a strategy game, i get into battle.net server and i can see other peoples games and join, and i used to be able to host games with this same router im using now, under linux....
<haz3lnut> vit_o: well I'm stumped. anyone else wanna jump in :-)
<Aerosonic> I need to login to SU
<KBentley57> whats the problem haz3lnut ?
<Aerosonic> Root@Ubuntu
<badASSlol> dlentz: any other ideas because it looks like it's working but i cannot conenct my home network and detect anyother however it seems like everything is ok
<Flumpy> Aerosonic: Are you using persistence? Someone could have made a root password and it would still be there.
<Daekdroom> Aerosonic, try sudo -i
<KBentley57> vito, can you run the problem by me again?
<haz3lnut> KBentley57: tryng to help vit_o with 3d unity.
<Aerosonic> Daekdroom: Already tried. Still the same.
<Aerosonic> Flumpy: There shouldn't be a root password. It's a live image off of the Ubuntu website.
<vit_o> Daekdroom, i think my video card is ok. i change something with ccsm as haz3lnut said. :(
<quebre> mrfunk: maybe your isp changed some security stuff recently, call them and ask
<Daekdroom> vit_o, then run 'unity --reset' in a terminal.
<Aerosonic> The command cannot be completed, the requirements that the user=master
<vit_o> Daekdroom, i say so because it is just a new problem
<Aerosonic> If I sudo, user=user. Needs user=master
<Flumpy> Aerosonic: Right, but if it's a USB stick then you can enable persistence to save changes.
<haz3lnut> vit_o: but we just wiped all your compiz settings. so it should have started clean
<dlentz> vit_o, use your favorite text editor to open /var/log/Xorg.0.log and pastebin the contense
<Aerosonic> Flumpy: Like I mentioned above, it's a Live CD.
<vit_o> unity --reset  or not?
<mrfunk> quebre: well im in uruguay and my isp actually encourages file sharing and such
<dlentz> badASSlol, i don't know what else to suggest
<lidenbrock> hi, how do I use ext3grep to recover a file I have deleted by mistake?
<Aerosonic> Jesus fuck I found it.
<Aerosonic> sudo su -
<mrfunk> quebre: maybe i could change the ports the game uses? instead of 6112 and 6113 try some others?
<Flumpy> Aerosonic: Mmk, I would try making another one, then. Because there is no reason for there to be a root password.
<Aerosonic> Password was 'su'
<Aerosonic> That's fucked up.
<quebre> mrfunk: sure
<Daekdroom> !language | Aerosonic
<ubottu> Aerosonic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Aerosonic> Fine.
<game16> Can anyone explain why USB is faster than Ps/2, even though they're both wired, serial connections?
<Daekdroom> vit_o, just do it. All that will happen is that any change you made in CCSM will be lost.
<quebre> mrfunk: was it ppp0 ? with your ip in ifconfig ?
<vit_o> dlentz, this is for you http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890003/
<haz3lnut> Aerosonic: I'm pretty sure he was a virgin anyway. some may disagree.
<new_ubuntu> po
<quebre> mrfunk: iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 61120 -j REDIRECT --to-port 6112 ; iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 61130 -j REDIRECT --to-port 6113 ; iptables-save
<quebre> mrfunk: then use 61120 for port 6112 and 61130 for port 6113
<vit_o> Daekdroom, and this is for you http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890008/
<badger> game16, www.google.com
<18WAAETS4> po
<almoxarife> mrfunk: you said 'some' players could get to your public server, were those some using 'udp'?
<Daekdroom> vit_o, definitely a video driver issue
<st1> if a process has memory leak, would it show up in system monitor or top?
<quebre> st1: yes
<dlentz> vit_o, i see this in log: (II) RADEON(0): No DRI yet on Evergreen
<vit_o> Daekdroom, what do you suggest? :)
<dlentz> but i thought ubuntu 11.10 supported 3d on radeonhd 5000
<st1> quebre: if i close that program would the memory be freed up then?
<quebre> st1: immediately
<haz3lnut> vit_o: you don;t wanna hear this, but I suggest an nvidia card.
<vit_o> dlentz, i do not understand what you mean. :(
<quebre> vit_o: don't worry, me neither
<quebre> [;
<vit_o> haz3lnut, exactly, i do not want! xD
<haz3lnut> vit_o: lol :D
<dlentz> so vit_o, have you tried the proprietary ati driver yet?
<st1> but I don't have any process using up to 100mb, and total usage is still 1.1g right now
<vit_o> haz3lnut, less than 1 year almost 1000 euro notebook man!
<quebre> doing that, he might as well just install windows but that's not the point
<quebre> the point is, you dont switch the card to nvidia just coz you can't solve it
<haz3lnut> vit_o: ouch
<vit_o> dlentz, actually not!
<quebre> you try as long as you need to fix it
<quebre> ;)
<haz3lnut> vit_o: gotta make it work then
<haz3lnut> vit_o: buy from system 76 next time. great support.
<quebre> drivers for some models from ati are hardcore to set up
<quebre> in some cases
<quebre> but it's doable ;)
<mrfunk> quebre: sorry man, my sister came with her bf and i had to socialize >.> im getting back to i
<vit_o> haz3lnut, well i will. This was a gift
<sammmy> I tried both apache2 -k restart and sudo apache2 -k restart and get "bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}". What gives?
<quebre> mrfunk: scroll up
<quebre> ;]
<haz3lnut> vit_o: I'll let the ati experts help you out from here. good luck.
<IWIllNotChange> Where would the log files be for it? For some reason if I remove postfix it goes part way through the install then takes me back to root, and if I leave postfix it just crashes at 0 and sends me straight back to root. So either anyone have a solution, or where does tasksel keep log files.
<IWIllNotChange> "sudo tasksel install mail-server crash"
<vit_o> haz3lnut, thank you!
<quebre> linux noobs want only to play games
<quebre> but then they need to fix this and that in order to play, often it take days and once it's done these noobs realize that they're not that noob anymore and gaming stops being main purpose ;)
<vit_o> dlentz, what i do not understand is: why just now this problem? i've 3d since october with no problem. last week i changed something with ccsm and now i'm f****
<lidenbrock> hi, how do I use ext3grep to recover a file I have deleted by mistake?
<dlentz> vit_o, i'm stumped too since i thought radeonhd 5k had opne-source 3d support
<quebre> lidenbrock: http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<IWIllNotChange> Can anyone answer this lol >.< I'm stuck. http://askubuntu.com/questions/114093/sudo-tasksel-install-mail-server-crash
<18WAAETS4> how i can do a copy of entere partition on the external HD?
<quebre> 18WAAETS4: cat /dev/sda1 > /dev/sdb1
<quebre> 18WAAETS4: just an example
<vit_o> dlentz, i would try first to reset with ubuntu tweak. what do you think?
<mrfunk> quebre: oh shit, according to this website: http://findports.com/document.php?tag=warcraft-iii-the-frozen-throne i have to open the Port range: 6113 - 6119 Protocol: TCP/UDP
<CFHowlett_> 18WAAE use dd command
<CFHowlett_> 18WAAETS4   use dd command
<pangolin> !language | mrfunk
<ubottu> mrfunk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<18WAAETS4> CFHowlett_, yes i want use dd comand, how?
<mrfunk> almoxarife: im not sure how to find that information
<quebre> mrfunk: maybe change your nick to mrfunny, coz.. it's funny, you didn't checked WHAT PORTS you need before asking questions
<dlentz> ubuntu tweak is not something i'm familiar with
<IWIllNotChange> *google*
<CFHowlett_> 18WAAETS4  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
#ubuntu 2013-03-11
<Randy_Popabawa> I've checked the forums and I found a thread dealing with my exact laptop. But no one on there had any answers
<designbybeck_> what would automounting be ntzrmtthihu777?
<Randy_Popabawa> Beyond "Use Linux Mint 13 with MATE and youll kind of half get screen brightnss controls"
<ntzrmtthihu777> designbybeck_: basically automatically turns that hdd into a folder on your system you can acces, like ~/HDD
<designbybeck_> ah yes, that would be nice ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> designbybeck_: its pretty simple. you just need to 1. format it and 2. change your /etc/fstab file a bit.
<designbybeck_> should I be worried that my main SSD drive shows up as /dev/sdb and the new drive shows up as /dev/sda ntzrmtthihu777 This is what stopped me from trying anything before
<ntzrmtthihu777> designbybeck_: unusuall, but nothing big I think. anyone else got an opinion?
<Gaunt> Guest98491: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072862&page=2
<designbybeck_> ntzrmtthihu777:  I got a lil' ahead of myself when I built this system a 2 months ago and Didn't format the drive first. So I think it had another partition from Samsung out of the factory
<ntzrmtthihu777> designbybeck_: does happen.
<brightspark> ntzrmtthihu777, designbybeck_: The sda/sdb convention is not an issue as long as your GRUB install can correctly find the boot partition.
<designbybeck_> brightspark: ntzrmtthihu777 My disk Utility http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=46960
<brightspark> designbybeck_: That often affects whether your OS resides on /sda1 or /sda2
<designbybeck_> ok brightspark So I can just format that 320GB and use it for addtional storage
<brightspark> designbybeck_: Correct.
<brightspark> designbybeck_: But you are advised to back up your system before playing with the formatting tools.
<designbybeck_> warning noted brightspark
<designbybeck_> thank you
<brightspark> designbybeck_: glad to help :)
<OerHeks> Randy_Popabawa, did you take a look @ samsung ppa > https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa keybindings udev backlight & stuff like tools ?
<Randy_Popabawa> no i did not. i'm very much a newb to linux and wasnt aware of that ppa
<Randy_Popabawa> how would i add that ppa and what package would I apt-get install?
<designbybeck_> brightspark: suggestions on Erase type? Quick or Slow?
<designbybeck_> Does it matter on Linux?
<designbybeck_> err EXT4
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm trying to figure out a way to do what you want
<brightspark> designbybeck_: I don't know where you found that option- to format a disk I use gparted, which I don't recall ever giving me that choice.
<brightspark> designbybeck_: What program are you using?
<yakov> hello, does anyone knows a way to refirmware a usb memory?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: nevermind, I got it I think.
<designbybeck_> Disk Utility Ubuntu 12.10 brightspark
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: zip ../foo.zip * && rm *, right?
<OerHeks> Randy_Popabawa, open softwarecentre, edit sources and add " ppa:voria/ppa  "or follow this guide for terminal >> http://mcgivrer.fr/samsung-have-its-own-ppa
<brightspark> designbybeck_: I don't have experience with that.  My advice is to get gparted from the repositories and use that instead.
<ntzrmtthihu777> designbybeck_: I would reccomend the same, gparted is more than sufficient for any partitioning needs.
<elisa87> !find libboost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-iostreams-dev, libboost-program-options-dev, libboost-python-dev, libboost-regex-dev, libboost-serialization-dev, libboost-test-dev (and 109 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Gaunt> A circular saw is a good partitioning tool...
<designbybeck_> brightspark: can you point me in a direction for the automounting?
<designbybeck_> I'll start with this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<brightspark> designbybeck_: That's good, here's another resource: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<designbybeck_> great! Thanks brightspark
<jalal> hi all
<brightspark> designbybeck_: glad to help :)
<MacGuges> is it normal for TTY to be unset in ssh pttys?
<fetzy> Hi, I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 and my computer is running really slow. it was running pretty slow before, when i had windows XP installed, and installing ubuntu improved the performance a little but not a tone. is there anything i can do to make it run better?
<sonOfRa> considering you had XP installed, maybe you just have a computer that is slow?
<sonOfRa> what's your hardware?
<fetzy> My computer is a Dell Latitude D610. I'm not sure about the ram, but i am pretty sure my hard drive is 40GB
<Gaunt> click on the start button and type dxdiag
<Gaunt> that will give you info on system
<Gaunt> oops
<Gaunt> lol nvm
<sonOfRa> that is a rather slow pc indeed
<sonOfRa> single core pentium with 1.86ghz
<fetzy> so there isn't much i can do about it? other than upgrading the hardware...?
<tm_> You could try a "lighter" version. Xubuntu, Lubuntu etc.
<sonOfRa> you can try using a lighter desktop environment such as xfce or lxde
<sonOfRa> yeah
<terafl0ps> Fetzy, there are a number of lightweight Ubuntu-based distributions that would help.
<fetzy> hmm ok. Where do i go to find those?
<terafl0ps> http://lubuntu.net/ is one.
<fetzy> ok cool thanks.
<tm_> http://xubuntu.org is the other.
<fetzy> alright ill check them out
<bigbadben> I have kubuntu installed but
<bigbadben> I am using ubuntu desktop, when I apt-get updgrade it reinstalls kde etc how do I change it?
<wayne__> Hello ubuntu users
<wayne__> wheres the off topic room at?
<sonOfRa> bigbadben, what do you mean, reinstall kde?
<k1l_> !ot | wayne__
<ubottu> wayne__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bigbadben> sonOfRa: Well I purged all the kde packages so when I upgrade it goes and reinstalls all of those
<sonOfRa> you have kubuntu, which relies on the kde desktop environment, and you purged kde?
<bigbadben> I did this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<sonOfRa> oh, alright. sorry haven't ever switched between DEs in a living installation, can't help you there
<bigbadben> It's ok
<tm_> Most likely, the installation still thinks it's kubuntu, and tries to upgrade to a newer kubuntu.
<bigbadben> Yeah, so how would I change that
<tm_> No idea. Sorry.
<bigbadben> It is ok.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SonikkuAmerica> ATTENTION: A net split is in effect.
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: the bot just told us, don't need another announcement
<Onixs> can anyone link me on the ubunto help re makeing an ISO bootable\tried so many, but failed
<Anon7> Has anyone succeeded in getting the sdcard slot to work for the macbook pro?
<terafl0ps> Onixs: Have you tried unetbootin ?
<Onixs> Hi terafl0ps
<teh_noob> hello
<Onixs> im modding a bootable ISO. but when i use mkisofs to build the modded one and to make it bootable, it just wont boot
<ikonia> Onixs: what is the error you get ?
<teh_noob> any tip on how to get rid of the useless splash screens on boot and shut down? already tried grub settings but no success
<Onixs> i have used the "-b" flag which makes it bootable
<ikonia> teh_noob: just remove the "splash" option from grub
<jwaters10> trying to boot using toram=my.squashfs, get an error nuking initramfs contents: directory not empty
<Onixs> ikonia " funny part is. no errors at all lol
<ikonia> Onixs: so whats happening ?
<teh_noob> is it plymouth's fault if so.. i can't find any info on how to disable the splash screens trhough it
<ikonia> teh_noob: I just told you what to do
<Onixs> ait just wont boot
<ikonia> Onixs: it must do something.....
<teh_noob> ikonia: and i said i already tweaked the grub
<ikonia> Onixs: if it wouldn't boot you'd get an error saying something like "invalid boot media"
<teh_noob> :s
<terafl0ps> I think he means the CD boot is just skipped.
<ikonia> Onixs: it's more likley it's booting past the boot block, but your CD is not valid so can't boot/find what it needs
<teh_noob> with "text" "noquiet nosplash" and empty
<ikonia> Onixs: if it was not bootable you'd get errors like "non-bootable media found" etc
<Onixs> someone linbked me at askubuntu, but i didnt save the link regarding creating a bootable with mkisofs
<teh_noob> didn't do the job
<ikonia> Onixs: not interested in askubuntu - it's more likely (to me) that you've just messed up the ISO contents
<ikonia> teh_noob: please show me your current boot line
<Onixs> ikonia " i dont get such error like that… just a blinking cursor
<Onixs> i restored it to usb, not a cd
<ikonia> Onixs: ok....so that partially suggests what I'm telling you
<teh_noob> ikonia: this ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<ikonia> Onixs: ok, so again, most probably not the ISO being not bootable, most probably either the contents of the ISO or how you've copied it to the USB
<nullby7e> new ubuntu, when?
<ikonia> 13.04 is the next release date
<Onixs> ikonia : any flags to try aside from "-b"
<nullby7e> hmm interesting
<ikonia> Onixs: sorry, I just said it's most likley not the image being bootable, it's more likley the contents or the method of transport to the usb
<ikonia> Onixs: so why are you asking about more random flags
<teh_noob> ikonia: sorry what boot line?
<ikonia> teh_noob: the boot line you are using to boot your system
<Onixs> i just using "dd" to restore to usb
<coventry`> Where's a good IRC channel for a PAM question?  I cloned a drive and got the clone booting under vmware, but I can't log in to it.  When I chroot into the drive and try to run passwd, I keep getting "Authentication token manipulation error."  Happens with both my regular account and root.  Do I need to start some kind of PAM service beforehand?
<teh_noob> ikonia: i don't understand where can i find it
<teh_noob> =P
<ikonia> teh_noob: what is your current boot line in grub
<teh_noob> i'll gladly show u what u need
<Onixs> ikonia " but the "-b xxxxx" is the flag to make it bootable isnt it ?
<teh_noob> ikonia: all of them or the one i told you above?
<ikonia> Onixs: I'm going to stop talking to you now, as I've told you 3 times I don't believe it's the bootable flag
<ikonia> teh_noob: show me the one you are using to boot now
<Onixs> ikonia : ok :) peace
<root___> can someone direct me to install PC games on ubuntu?
<ikonia> antz__: it's not something I'd recommend, Windows games are designed to run on Windows - getting the best experience will be running them in Windows
<ikonia> antz__: there are abstraction (emmulation) tools like wine, but your experience will vary depending on a lot of things
<antz__> ikonia: so I can play PC games via wine?
<ikonia> antz__: please re-read what I said
<ikonia> antz__: but actually read the words, rather than the last line
<antz__> ikonia: my primary concern is whether I can play or not.... its a yes or no question
<ikonia> antz__: no, it's not a yes or no question
<escott> antz__, then your answer is maybe
<ikonia> antz__: if you want a sensible answer, it's "no"
<ikonia> if you want to make it that black and white
<antz__> ikonia: then you are lying becuz you said i could......
<ikonia> antz__: I'm not lying
<antz__> ikonia: it is possible though
<ikonia> antz__: you asked for a yes/no response,
<antz__> ikonia: so answer should be yes
<redhand> Does anybody knows if Ubuntu Raring will be Rolling Release?
<antz__> ikonia: since there is A way to do it
<ikonia> antz__: based on the fact that windows games are designed for windows, and you are not using windows, the answer is "no"
<antz__> ikonia: shut up you are dumb
<ikonia> antz__: please don't call people names, I offered you a more detailed response and you wanted yes/no
<escott> redhand, no. it was never on the table to be rolling, the next LTS it was considered and i believe rejected
<redhand> escott, hmm... thx.
<teh_noob> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/9ffyhknq
<antz__> ikonia: i won't tolerate you trolling me. just becuz it is design specifically for a certain OS doesnt mean you cant make it work. fail logic
<ikonia> antz__: I'm not trolling you, I offered you a more detailed response and you demanded "yes/no" response,
<antz__> ikonia: i wanted yes or no. i didnt ask for more. so that in itself is trolling
<ikonia> antz__: from a yes/no response point of view, the answer is "no" from a more detailed response the answer is "maybe, it depends"
<teh_noob> it's debian although i guess it works the same i have 2 distros installed
<antz__> ikonia: be quiet.
<ikonia> antz__: the fact that you want yes/no answer is not compatible with your question
<ikonia> teh_noob: ok - so ask in #debian not #ubuntu
<teh_noob> lol
<ikonia> teh_noob: we support Ubuntu here, not Debian
<teh_noob> i have 2 distros
<antz__> ikonia: yes it is.... I can play PC games on ubuntu. so the answer is YES
<Myrtti> antz__: it isn't a yes/no question. some games and applications might work, some apps might not work completely as they are designed, and some will not work at all. without details it's impossible to answer
<teh_noob> main is ubuntu
<Myrtti> antz__: move on.
<teh_noob> thought you were trying to help ?
<antz__> myrtti: shut up
<ikonia> teh_noob: which are you having the problem with, ubuntu or debian
<teh_noob> can you help or..
<ikonia> teh_noob: if you answer my questions so I can get you the right info
<ikonia> teh_noob: is it ubuntu or debian with the splash screen that is the problem
<Myrtti> !appeals > antz__
<ubottu> antz__, please see my private message
<redhand> Is there any offtoppic channel or this channel has this propose too?
<ikonia> redhand: #ubuntu-offtopic
<redhand> ikonia, thank you.
<teh_noob> it's ok thanks
<ikonia> teh_noob: please take the problem to #debian - not #ubuntu
<ikonia> teh_noob: I've just seen you asking about the problem in #debian
<teh_noob> yes
<ikonia> thanks
<teh_noob> usualy ppl here are friendly
<ikonia> teh_noob: they are friendly in here
<teh_noob> thank you again
<ikonia> you're welcome
<johnjohn101> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<emash> guys! i want my home folder be on the second hd, at the setup it won't let me choose ntfs. so what are my options if i want my home folder properly mounted in win7
<emash> ?
<escott> emash, your home cannot be on NTFS
<escott> emash, what you can do is put subdirectories like say ~/Pictures onto the NTFS (easiest way is probably by symlinks) but $HOME itself cannot be on NTFS
<emash> can it be on jfs xfs or whatever, which of them can be mounted in windows 7 enviroment?
<escott> emash, it can be on any POSIX compliant filesystem. XFS should be ok. i don't know much about JFS
<Gnea> emash: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<escott> emash, in practice though I would go with the symlink approach. there isn't much benefit to having a folder like ~/.mozilla available to windows and a lot of downsides
<escott> emash, what you want to share with windows are the data files (your photo albums and music collection), not your unix specific desktop configuration files
<Gnea> escott: ext2read will read ext4 formatted partitions from win7
<johnjohn101> ghea, do you have experience with ext2read?
<soliloquy1> Hi! My internet connection is fine, but when I run update manager, I get told the following: Failed to download package files, followed by an incredibly long list of what appears to be the main ubuntu repos?
<emash> ok i get it now. how do i get rid of floppy disk in ubuntu menus
<emash> ?
<escott> emash, personally i would not have a $HOME partition and then when you get into ubuntu symlink folders like ~/Music to /media/ntfs/whatever/Music/Folder
<Gnea> johnjohn101: not recently. last time I tried it with XP, I was able to read ext3 just fine.
<escott> emash, floppy disk?
<johnjohn101> tx. I will have to check it out sometime.  usually , i just format stuff with ntfs and go from there.
<emash> yeah i don't have one but it still shows up in devices list in ubuntu file explorer
<escott> emash, that happens with some modern bioses... i guess they stopped doing some circuitry. you can blacklist the floppy module
<bigbadben> So I installed kubuntu but switched DE's back to ubuntu and unity. When ever I sudo apt-get upgrade it upgrades all of the kde packages I am in /etc/apt/source and there is nothing in there about kubuntu anyone have any ideas?
<iceroot> bigbadben: you have to remove the kde packages
<bigbadben> yes
<escott> emash, add a file in the style of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf that blacklists the floppy
<emash> thank you!
<iceroot> !puregnome | bigbadben (use the remove command and at the end use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  and not the install command the page is suggesting)
<ubottu> bigbadben (use the remove command and at the end use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  and not the install command the page is suggesting): If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<escott> emash, you might need to update-initramfs afterwards
<bigbadben> iceroot: I already did that to get rid of the kde
<soliloquy1> I'm running 12.04 and it won't let me update, tells me there's no internet connection when there clearly is - help please!
<ikonia> soliloquy1: can you please pastebin the error
<iceroot> bigbadben: also remove the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<iceroot> bigbadben: after that a dist-upgrade will only update your installed packages and will not pull new kde stuff anymore
<iceroot> soliloquy1: what is the output of "ifconfig" "ping -c 4 google.com" and "sudo apt-get update"
<iceroot> !paste | soliloquy1
<ubottu> soliloquy1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soliloquy1> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Nh9XNwdB
<antiroach> hey im using 12.10, im having issues with appending shell commands to history. is this a known issue?
<iceroot> soliloquy1: you are using a proxy?
<iceroot> soliloquy1: because all repos are trying to use the same ip
<iceroot> !details | antiroach
<ubottu> antiroach: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<soliloquy1> iceroot: Not that I know of, but my dad's a network guy, so maybe?
<ikonia> soliloquy1: that file is not on that server
<soliloquy1> we have like six networks in the house all that behave differently
<ikonia> soliloquy1: it's not a network problem
<antiroach> .bashrc contains shopt -s histappend, when i open a terminal i can type stuff in and then when i type history i see the previous history. when i open a new terminal window the history resets to nothing.
<soliloquy1> well I'm maybe through a proxy? I'm really not sure
<ikonia> soliloquy1: your sources are out of date
<ikonia> soliloquy1: the files it is looking for are not on that host
<iceroot> soliloquy1: sudo apt-get update
<terafl0ps> Does anyone here successfully connect to MS Exchange 2007 with an e-mail client running in Ubuntu?  If so, what client do you run and why?  I'd very much like to ditch the bloated windows VM that I basically only use for Outlook anymore.
<ikonia> terafl0ps: evolution use to support it
<ikonia> terafl0ps: worth checking
<soliloquy1> ikonia: How do I fix that?
<ikonia> soliloquy1: look at what iceroot said
<soliloquy1> ikonia: Alright, it's going?
<soliloquy1> ikonia: but whenI try to run software update again, it tells me that package dependencies cannot be resolved (pastbin coming)
<ikonia> soliloquy1: ok, so that's a different problem, I suspect the PPA's you have installed have messed up your dependencies
<terafl0ps> ikonia:  I'd like to use Evolution, but I installed their Exchange-MAPI plugin and pointed it to the servers at Rackspace, and it always failed to authenticate.  AFAIK, that's the only working Evolution Exchange plugin too.
<soliloquy1> ikonia: Alright, what do I do about that then?
<ikonia> soliloquy1: depends on the conflict and why it's conflicting
<soliloquy1> ... wierd, it's letting me update now.
<ikonia> terafl0ps: did you set the exchange server up in a compatible mode (you need certain settings for evolution to work)
<iceroot> terafl0ps: evolution setup is tricky, you have to use the domain\user and not user
<soliloquy1> I'll see how it goes and get back to you on the dependency front
<terafl0ps> ikonia:  I don't have direct access to the Exchange server because it's cloud hosted, but I did definitely confirm they had MAPI enabled.
<ikonia> terafl0ps: I think it's more than that
<terafl0ps> iceroot: I am going to try that right now...  I think I had to do something similar to get an iPhone connecting to ActiveSync once...
<iceroot> terafl0ps: evolution is not able to handle activesync
<iceroot> terafl0ps: the rest of the propritary ms stuff is working but not activesync
<soliloquy1> iceroot: alright, I don't think that the dependencies are going to be  a big deal, I just need a new avant repo
<soliloquy1> iceroot: So how do I get from here to 13.04?
<iceroot> soliloquy1: dont use 13.04
<raedov> hello guys
<iceroot> soliloquy1: specially if you dont know what you are doing
<soliloquy1> iceroot: uhoh, what happened? I've been out of the loop for a bit
<iceroot> soliloquy1: 13.04 is not a stable release
<iceroot> soliloquy1: and 13.04 goes to #ubuntu+1
<raedov> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 - 64 bit with nouveau driver , the xorg.conf is empty , how can i generate this file to make edit on it ? any idea
<iceroot> raedov: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iceroot> raedov: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raedov> iceroot : i know but there is nothing in it ? i just want to add "  Option "GLXVBlank" "on" in the Device section
<raedov> i just want to enable Sync To VBlank support in the driver options because nouveau has it disabled by default . https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/880707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880707 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Compiz: Visible tearing is worse in 11.10 than 11.04, even when "Sync To VBlank" is enabled, but only when Unity is active." [High,Fix released]
<iceroot> raedov: by default there is no xorg.conf so you have to create a new one
<raedov> how can i create new one plz
<iceroot> raedov: with the command from me
<raedov> iceroot : i tried the two commands it opened empty file
<terafl0ps> iceroot:  That was a good idea, but it still comes back with "Authentication failed.  MapiLoginProvider: Network error"
<bulletrulz> hi guys  i need help i installed kubuntu-desktop and it isint my thing but now xubuntu wonjt change themes and it looks bad D:
<Hpubuntu> Hi there I'm running ubuntu 12.04 a portion of my HDD appears to be missing? I cannot locate it with gparted or even with a windows installer DVD
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603708/ why am I receiving these errors?
<escott> elisa87, not really an ubuntu question. also why would you be compiling llvm headers with gcc?
<elisa87> I just ran a script escott
<escott> Hpubuntu, is this a large disk and the part beyond 2.5TB is missing?
<Hpubuntu> the disk is only 500gb,
<Hpubuntu> it onyl registers about 465gb
<escott> Hpubuntu, its probably 500GB 465GiB
<escott> Hpubuntu, ie thats correct, its the marketing that is lying
<expectro> puede de este lado ayudarme alguien para que me asesore en edubuntu
<expectro> ya que en la sala de edu solo habemos 2 y el otro no contesta
<escott> Hpubuntu, 465 is correct. nothing is missing
<escott> !es | expectro
<ubottu> expectro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Hpubuntu> I am having other issues with dual bootinng windows and ubuntu with uefi,  I've installed windows and ubuntu a few times and in previous installations it registered at 500 gb, but now no longer does
<expectro> thans you
<escott> Hpubuntu, block devices for computer traditionally use a binary base and express in multiples of 2^10=1024 this is called KiB/MiB/GiB
<raedov> guys how can i create xorg.conf  ?
<escott> Hpubuntu, but for marketing purposes if you use base 10, and express in multiples of 1000 you can deceive consumers into believing they are getting more than they actually are. this is known as KB/MB/GB
<escott> Hpubuntu, 500*1000^3/1024^3=465 so 500GB=465GiB
<escott> Hpubuntu, depending on how the tool presents the number it may show a GB or GiB value 465 is correct
<Hpubuntu> Yes, but what i'm saying is, this isn't the first time I've installed ubuntu, or windows 7 on this computer, and upon fresh isntallations it would register at 500 gb,   but now now longer does after an ubuntu installation
<Hpubuntu> and My ubuntu usb installer previously registered it at 500gb, but now does not find it either,  also a windows disc registered it at 50, but now no longer does,
<escott> Hpubuntu, i dont follow. is your problem that the reported size is 465 or that you cannot find the device
<escott> raedov, you shouldn't need to, and in most cases it will make things worse. you can manually make one by running X -configure
<raedov> thank you escott
<Hpubuntu> sorry,  it's that before, I had a usable 500gb HDD , when used in windows , aswell as ubuntu it would register as500gb, and count down in space as used,
<Hpubuntu> but now my ubuntu is at 460gb, with a 5gig swap,  thats it. it used to add up to 500 within gparted
<escott> Hpubuntu, if you want to paste.ubuntu.com the output of sudo parted -l i can look at it. but im pretty sure you are just confused because of a GB/GiB switch. the numbers match exactly for that to be the case
<Hpubuntu> ok
<bsnl> Simple question, i'm just trying to find a way to wipe a re writtable disk
<bsnl> how do I do this
<escott> bsnl, what kind of disk?
<bsnl> just a cd-r
<Hpubuntu> i think you are right,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603732/
<Hpubuntu> it just...wasn't  like that before....
<escott> bsnl, just write a new image to it with your new data. not sure why you would "wipe it"
<terafl0ps> bsnl, you mean blank a cd-rw ?
<escott> Hpubuntu, GB/GiB is confusing, and some older tools print GB where it is actually GiB
<terafl0ps> You can use Brasero to do that.
<bsnl> yes, I need to write an ubuntu installation to a blank cd
<Hpubuntu> Thank you , yes. I;m having difficulties with this new computer
<bsnl> just need to*
<escott> bsnl, the "blank" part won't matter. just write the new image on top of whatever is there
<escott> bsnl, no need to blank it first
<bsnl> Ok
<escott> also if you have a spare USB thats a lot faster and easier to work with in most cases
<terafl0ps> Very true.  It's also easier for optical CD-RWs to fail to read after they've been used a few times.
<bsnl> Actually yes I do have a spare usb and I think my CD is failing
<duckx0r> how can I add a primary partition in the selected unallocated space? It only lets me add a logical one http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=29ws2tk&s=6
<escott> duckx0r, you have to shrink the extended first. so select sda2 and shrink that. note that none of sda5-sda8 may be active at the time
<escott> duckx0r, so you probably need to boot the livecd/liveusb and work from tehre
<duckx0r> escott, it doesn't let me shrink it
<duckx0r> escott, ok i'll boot to live usb and see if i can get it
<bsnl> An uncaught exception was raised:
<bsnl> [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/media/PENDRIVE/.disk/base_installable'  when trying to write the installation ubuntu desk top iso 32 bit to my usb
<duckx0r> escott, thanks
<Titanoum> how do I tell which of my monitors is being used in ubuntu, I only have VNC so I cannot look at the monitor?
<elisa87> why am I receiving this error ? mkdir: cannot create directory Support/Release+Asserts': Permission denied (when installing llvm)??
<terafl0ps> bsnl, What did you use to write the USB stick?
<Titanoum> escott, there is no such thing as GiB when it comes to measuring an amount of an addreessable thing, its just GB
<bsnl> Start up disk creator
<elisa87> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/jalal/llvm/lib/Support/Release+Asserts': Permission denied  (It happens when I do a simple make)
<ikonia> elisa87: come on - thunk about it
<ikonia> elisa87: what does that error say "permissions denied"
<elisa87> ikonia I used sudo ...why the permission is denied in my home directory?
<ikonia> elisa87: if you can't debug that sort of error - the last thing you should be looking at is trying to compile software
<soliloquy1> what version of GTK 3 is default on precise?
<ikonia> elisa87: look at the permissions, sudo is not a magical thing, also you should not be using sudo to launch make
<terafl0ps> bsnl, I would try writing it with unetbootin.
<escott> !info llvm | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: llvm (source: llvm-defaults (0.15~exp1)): Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.1-15~exp1 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<terafl0ps> unetbootin has built-in options for writing bootable Ubuntu USB sticks.
<bsnl> Thats much higher tier than what I was using, thanks tera
<escott> elisa87, (a) not sure why you would try to compile llvm yourself (b) when compiling always unpack/configure/compile without privs, only use sudo for the install step as that is the only step that needs root privs
<bsnl> will try and see
<soliloquy1> what version of GTK 3 is default on precise?
<ikonia> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> !info gtk+
<ubottu> Package gtk+ does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> !find gtk
<ubottu> Found: checkbox-gtk, emacs23, emacs23-nox, empathy-common, gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk-0.4, gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk3-0.4, gir1.2-gtk-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-vnc-2.0, gir1.2-gtkclutter-1.0, gir1.2-gtksource-3.0 (and 506 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ikonia> !info libgtk-3.0
<ubottu> Package libgtk-3.0 does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> !info libgtk-3-0
<ubottu> libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu3.2 (quantal), package size 2311 kB, installed size 6175 kB
<ikonia> soliloquy1: precise is 3.0
<soliloquy1> ikonia: how do I found out which version I specifically am running?
<ikonia> soliloquy1: apt-cache or dpkg
<ikonia> sorry apt-policy or dpkg
<escott> soliloquy1, is not unusual to have multiple versions. you probably have gtk2 and gtk3 installed
<soliloquy1> escott: yes, I do - I'm aware of that
<soliloquy1> ikonia: one last question - how do I get to quetzal from precise?
<ikonia> !upgrade | soliloquy1
<ubottu> soliloquy1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TaMpeReN> i have this error when i use KOrganizer
<ikonia> soliloquy1: although with all the PPA's you have installed, I'd not recommend it
<TaMpeReN> anyone can help me slove
<TaMpeReN> solve*
<Oris> does anyone know if apc is compatible with php 5.4? (lucid) thanks.
<ikonia> apc ?
<Oris> php-apc
<ikonia> what is it ?
<ikonia> is it a package ?
<Oris> alternative php cache
<Oris> yes
<ikonia> !info php-apc
<ubottu> php-apc (source: php-apc): APC (Alternative PHP Cache) module for PHP 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.13-1 (quantal), package size 82 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ikonia> Oris: why would an ubuntu package, not be compatible with another ubuntu package ?
<Oris> i'm getting errors about it and i found mixed answers about its stability in 5.4
<ikonia> Oris: what version of php ships with lucid
<Oris> good question, i'm not sure, but i did recently update
<ikonia> Oris: this is a waste of time
<ikonia> Oris: why are you asking about 5.4 compatability if you don't know if thats the version lucid has
<Oris> i have 5.4
<ikonia> Oris: how do you know ?
<bsnl> I need some serious hand holding here. Can somebody please show me how to install ubuntu on ubuntu
<Oris> because i installed PHP Version 5.4.12-1~ppa1~lucid
<ikonia> Oris: right - that's an unsupported PPA
<ikonia> bsnl: if you have ubuntu - you don't need to install it, you already have it
<ikonia> Oris: lucid comes with 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.18
<ikonia> Oris: so the package of apc will be built against 5.3.2
<SolarisBoy> bsnl: care to clarify install an OS in an OS?
<bsnl> I'm just doing a fresh install and deleting this old bloated one
<bsnl> Just deleting this ubuntu to fresh install
<SolarisBoy> bsnl: thats called a fresh install
<ikonia> Oris: so you need to speak to the PPA maintainer to find out what he's built and how
<bsnl> Cool
<Oris> Oh ok, thanks ikonia
<bsnl> Can I please get some help with a fresh install then, and I appreciate the clarification
<ikonia> bsnl: how did you do the initial install ?
<SolarisBoy> bsnl: what do you need assistance with?
<bsnl> I have a fresh usb here or we can do it with a blank CD, either way is fine with me
<ikonia> !install | bsnl
<ubottu> bsnl: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bsnl> Ok, JS I have tried these walk throughs and i'm getting errors b/c my computers an incompatible dinosaur, I guess I can try these and report the errors back to you guys
<ikonia> bsnl: if they are incompatible, how did you install it last time
<bsnl> I guess i'm using the terms differently from you guys, i'll just keep to myself for now and work on this solo. If I run into errors i'll be back
<bsnl> didn't mean incompatible as in a literal incapability to be compatible, was just throwing the term around because it sure acts like its incompatible sometimes
<ikonia> bsnl: then please say exactly what you mean / exactly the problem rather than throwing words around like "install ubuntu in ubuntu" and "it's incompatible"
<bsnl> I thought you guys would pick up on the usage, its fine
<bsnl> I don't need to *modify* my behavior, thanks
<ikonia> bsnl: we can't pickup on the usage if you mean totally different things to what the words mean
<ikonia> bsnl: and if you want help - you'll need to modify the information you give
<bsnl> also just letting you know i'm fine and not mad at you guys, the advice you gave before should be enough to help me
<bsnl> thanks and sorry for the confusion, have a good night
<bsnl> I mean that sincerely, sorry for any confusion or disruption.
<ZeloZelos> are there any tools in ubuntu to build a website that works for most browsers but not too complicated with a good gui?
<gnuskool> bsnl, how is the install going?
<elisa87> I had no problem to ./configure and make the llvm after ssvn co but I cannot do the make install according to the following errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603843/
<ikonia> elisa87: why are you building it - it's in the repos
<ikonia> elisa87: and you had many problems, such as the permissions problem you asked the channel about
<gnuskool> ZeloZelos: komposer, bluefish
<ikonia> elisa87: and once again - you have permissions problems
<ZeloZelos> ahh thanks gnuskool
<jongbergs> Hi, I'm having problems with applying update of google-chrome stable on my Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit desktop. Everytime there's an update, the system has to be rebooted for the update to take effect. Is it possible to apply the google-chrome update immediately without restarting the or logging-out the session?
<ikonia> jongbergs: depends what's being updated
<ikonia> jongbergs: normally if it needs a reboot it will tell you
<jongbergs> ikonia: the google-chrome stable thru ppa
<jongbergs> ikonia: It doesn't tell me to reboot. Whether it's a command line udpate or thru synaptic.
<31NACYSIQ> sigh, can't install it
<jongbergs> ikonia: I have posted a question on official google-chrome forum groups but have yet to receive any reply.
<ikonia> jongbergs: why are you rebooting then if it's not telling you to reboot
<bsnl> I don't know why but I can't get this to work, it was so easy before to do this :/
<adrian546864> hi there! trying the SDK preview. I couldnt figure out how to use C++ in the "Ubuntu -> Ubuntu UI - Tabs" type of projects. Anytime I want to add a c++ class i get the message "Failed to add one or more files to project". Isnt that implemented yet? Could somebody help me out. I want to play around with but Im unfortunatly not able to... :(
<jongbergs> ikonia: It's just that I need some kind of workaround to immediately apply the newest version of google-chrome without reboot or logging-out
<ikonia> jongbergs: why do you think it's not applying ?
<jongbergs> ikonia: That's the problem I'm having with right now.
<ikonia> jongbergs: why do you think it's not applying ?
<jongbergs> ikonia: when you type on chrome's browser about://version
<gnuskool> bsnl, state the exact issue, not the overall difficulty, we can only help with exact issues
<ikonia> jongbergs: restart the browser
<jongbergs> ikonia: it still indicates an old version
<Flannel> adrian546864: This is almost certainly not the best channel for you.  Although I'm not sure what might be a better place.  You should ask in #ubuntu-devel, if thats not the correct channel, they will be able to direct you to the right one.
<ikonia> jongbergs: restart the browser
<jongbergs> ikonia: restarting the browser didn't work either.
<ikonia> jongbergs: it will depend what packages are being downloaded for the update
<ikonia> jongbergs: if it's just the browser, restartig the browser should be enough
<ikonia> jongbergs: if it's dependencies that are loaded at boot, they will need to be reloaded, so rebooted
<elisa87> after I did sudo make install this happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603861/
<jongbergs> ikonia: It should but it didn't happen in my situation.
<ikonia> elisa87: I'll ask one more time "why are you building this from source when the supported package is in the repos"
<ikonia> elisa87: once again the error messages is CLEAR - permission denied
<ikonia> jongbergs: it will depend on what's being updated
<bsnl> gnuskool: Ok. The issue is that I want to do a fresh install of ubuntu. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 desktop right now. The only empty usb and cds I have are filled with an error filled ubuntu install file due to a mistake I made and i'm not sure how to use the usb or cd containing these files to install a fresh ubuntu. I also think I may have ruined my ubuntus ability to detect my only empty usb I have
<bsnl> Through a terminal command I typed in via me being a parroting moron via google
<elisa87> ikonia because I need the latest version which resides on svn ... and if it's clear to you can you tell me why permission is denied even with using sudo? what's the solution?
<servvs> I am trying to install the latest intel video drivers via the intel driver manager but I am receiving an error stating, "package libdrm-radeon1:i386 cannot be removed"
<jongbergs> ikonia: is there a command that manually reloads the libraries during boot process?
<ikonia> jongbergs: no
<ikonia> elisa87: sorry, don't believe you need the latest version
<elisa87> for gpuocelpt I need the latest version
<bsnl> Either way I think I might need to use a program I haven't been using before and I might need hand holding for the errors I report back to do this
<servvs> when in reality I'm not sure why I have a radeon driver installed since I'm using an intel hd 3000
<elisa87> ikonia For OS's that support versions of LLVM < 3.1 (for instance, Ubuntu 12.04 uses 2.9 by default),
<elisa87> you'll need to pull the latest version from the LLVM SVN repository
<gnuskool> bsnl, ok lets get this clear your current copy of ubuntu has errors, so you want a fresh one?
<ikonia> elisa87: just reading the documentation on gpuocelpt
<bsnl> Current ubuntu install is fine, but the ubuntu I have on my CD doesn't seem to be working when I load it from the bios
<bsnl> So I am under an impression it could be not working
<MrAureliusR> Hi there. I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my other computer, but the hardware couldn't support the Unity so I installed lubuntu-desktop. However, I found out that Lubuntu actually has a lot more differences than just the desktop -- can I install Lubuntu overtop of my current installation without losing my files etc?
<gnuskool> bsnl, does it start from cd at all, or not at all?
<bsnl> And by that I mean, I worry the CD version of the install might not be able to work at all
<bsnl> Not at all it would seem, although I get a strange error
<ikonia> elisa87: as there are packages for ubuntu 11.04 - I doubt you need the latest release.
<gnuskool> bsnl, what is the error message?
<ikonia> elisa87: http://code.google.com/p/gpuocelot/downloads/list
<ikonia> elisa87: if you needed the latest release, there would not be packages for 11.04 which is quite old
<bsnl> I'll reboot and check to see, sorry for not preparing more throughly with information. I'll be right back
<gnuskool> bsnl, write down error messages
<gnuskool> bsnl, also are the installed and cd version the same?
<MrAureliusR> anyone? can I just use LiLi USB creator and install overtop?
<servvs> I am trying to install the latest intel video drivers via the intel driver manager but I am receiving an error stating, "package libdrm-radeon1:i386 cannot be removed"
<Nautilus> i can never remember the command to view the SMART status of a drive off a Live CD.  pbstl.... or something like that?
<elisa87> !find llvm
<ubottu> Found: libllvm-3.1-ocaml-dev, libllvm3.1, llvm-3.1, llvm-3.1-dev, llvm-3.1-doc, llvm-3.1-examples, llvm-3.1-runtime, libghc-llvm-base-dev, libghc-llvm-base-doc, libghc-llvm-base-prof (and 31 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=llvm&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<MrAureliusR> sorry, lost my connection
<MrAureliusR> did I miss a response?
<MrAureliusR> Can I install Lubuntu overtop of Ubuntu 12.10 without losing data?
<MrAureliusR> user data, that is
<OerHeks> MrAureliusR, sure, you can install any DE as you like, and choose from login
<gnuskool> MrAureliusR: save the home directory
<MrAureliusR> no, not just the DE, the whole OS
<MrAureliusR> am I correct in believing there's more difference than just the DE when installing lubuntu?
<gnuskool> MrCata_: yeah, but if the user data is in the home dir, thats all you need to save
<OerHeks> you can install side-by-side, or multiple destop environments on one os
<MrAureliusR> right, but I want to overwrite ubuntu with lubuntu.
<amitprakash> Hi, while doing apt-get -f install .. i am getting http://pastebin.com/1iTtWWj8 .. how do I fix this?
<MrAureliusR> or is that even necessary? like I've already installed lubuntu-desktop packag eon ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> amitprakash: I'd run an apt-get update make sure your package cache is up to date
<MrAureliusR> but I was led to believe lubuntu itself is less resource hungry than lubuntu-desktop installed on ubuntu
<ikonia> amitprakash: looks like it wants an older version than you have
<OerHeks> MrAureliusR, lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu = lubuntu, should be the same
<MrAureliusR> hmmm... okay. then why have a completely different distro for just a DE change?
<ikonia> MrAureliusR: so there are not unneeded packages/depenencies installed
<MrAureliusR> okay. so there's no point in me installing lubuntu overtop, obviously...
<pepee> MrAureliusR, you can have all(?) DEs at the same time
<ikonia> MrAureliusR: why ?
<amitprakash> ikonia, this is on aws
<ikonia> MrAureliusR: do you want to use lxde ?
<MrAureliusR> well, it's just that its an older computer and needs a resource-light setup
<pepee> MrAureliusR, sudo apt-get install lxde
<MrAureliusR> and its' already using lxde, isn't it?
<gnuskool> mrenouf|away: no need for parallel install, you can install lubuntu with a livecd and it will detect your current install and ask you to save the user data - check here http://askubuntu.com/questions/18248/how-to-change-ubuntu-into-lubuntu
<MrAureliusR> isn't lxde just lubuntu-desktop?
<ikonia> MrAureliusR: ok - so just install lxde or "lubuntu-esktop"
<pepee> * lxde-common
<gnuskool> MrAureliusR:  no need for parallel install, you can install lubuntu with a livecd and it will detect your current install and ask you to save the user data - check here http://askubuntu.com/questions/18248/how-to-change-ubuntu-into-lubuntu
<ikonia> MrAureliusR: if you've told it to use lubuntu-desktop, it's use lxde
<MrAureliusR> yeah, which I've already done. I just thought that lubuntu had more to it than just a DE change
<amitprakash> ikonia, apt-get update && apt-get -f install still doesn't fix it
<pepee> MrAureliusR, lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<ivotkl> Guys. Could anyone point me out to a Moborobo similar program for Linux?
<ikonia> amitprakash: does apt-get update complain about anything
<ikonia> amitprakash: do you have any PPA's configured ?
<MrAureliusR> okay, thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate the pointers. trying to learn as much as I can
<MrAureliusR> I have another question about my wireless USB stick and it's drivers.
<ivotkl> keep it up MrAureliusR
<amitprakash> ikonia, no and no
<gnuskool> MrAureliusR: if you want to trim the fat, then fresh install, saving the user data
<amitprakash> ikonia, is there some way i can atleast ignore these issues and uninstall certain packages?
<ikonia> amitprakash: not really,
<MrAureliusR> It's a TP-Link TL-WN723N and I'm having a few problems with it in linux... mainly super slow throughput and occasional disconnecting
<ikonia> amitprakash: it's stuck trying to build your initramfs - that's not good
<MrAureliusR> I've been searching google for a while but I can't really find definite answers
<pepee> MrAureliusR you'll need to select the default DE in the in the desktop manager
<pepee> MrAureliusR, are you using a laptop?
<MrAureliusR> it auto-loads rtl8192cu driver, but it doesn't seem to help
<MrAureliusR> no a PC
<amitprakash> ikonia, this could be because its on aws .. and is pulling incorrect initramfs
<MrAureliusR> sorry, I meant that driver seems to be the problem
<ikonia> amitprakash: it doesn't pull it, it builds it
<gnuskool> MrAureliusR: no updated drivers?
<pepee> MrAureliusR, try googling "slow rtl8192cu"
<ikonia> amitprakash: can you please do apt-cache search initramfs-tools - what version does it report
<MrAureliusR> yeah, I keep getting conflicting info, some say to install rtl8192su or similar
<amitprakash> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/pAYfN15A
<ikonia> amitprakash: sudo apt-get install initramfs-tools initramfs-tools-bin
<elisa87> These are the errors I am receiving when using the llvm installed by sudo apt-get llvm3.1 ish http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603905/
<elisa87> /usr/local/include/llvm/IR/LLVMContext.h:94:27: error: expected ';' at end of member declaration
<gnuskool> MrAureliusR: seems to be a known bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949810&page=2
<ikonia> elisa87: because I know the package
<ikonia> oops
<amitprakash> ikonia, same thing
<ikonia> amitprakash: that's odd, as the package version seems to match
<bnsl> Sorry that took so long, for some reason my terminal and home dash and software center decided to not work after rebooting to check the CD error
<amitprakash> ikonia, initramfs-tools-bin is already the newest version. ... on the other hand  initramfs-tools : Depends: initramfs-tools-bin (< 0.99ubuntu13.1~) but 0.99ubuntu13.1 is to be installed
<bnsl> I ended up rebooting in ubuntu linux generic on a guest account to get back here
<ikonia> amitprakash: again though, those package versions seem to match
<bnsl> The error is isolinux: image checksum error, sorry... boot failed press a key to retry
<bnsl> off the CD that should have the ubuntu install iso
<bnsl> off the CD that should have the ubuntu install iso is not part of the error btw
<amitprakash> ikonia, what can I do.. this is on aws servers :(
<ikonia> amitprakash: may be worth contacting amazon on that one
<elisa87> where can I find the path of something which was installed with sudo apt-get install?
<bnsl> Anyway just to refresh, what i'm trying to do, and only trying to do, is fresh install ubuntu
<bnsl> If anybody here is qualified to help with a fresh ubuntu install, i'd be really happy to get your help
<raj> how do I select repositories for apt?
<ikonia> raj: which ones do you want ?
<raj> the latest
<ikonia> raj: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<bnsl> Ikonia
<raj> one no longer supported
<bnsl> Sorry about before
<ikonia> raj: such as ?
<raj> 11.04
<ikonia> raj: which version
<ikonia> raj: ok - so you need to follow the upgrade process
<ikonia> !upgrade | raj
<ubottu> raj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bnsl> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<raj> ikonia, but what about just the repository, and choosing not to update gnome
<ikonia> raj: you cannot do that
<raj> actually, I just want the latest repository search when I do an apt-get install
<bnsl> I think you're ignoring me ikonia. For what its worth if I hurt your feelings I apologize. I'm just really frusterated because i've just been trying to install this ubuntu for 4 hours now and i'm not an inch closer
<raj> ikonia, why can't you do that?
<ikonia> raj: to be honest, upgrading from 11.04 - I'd actually suggest doing a clean install
<bnsl> I guess i'll keep trying on my own, good night
<ikonia> raj: because there will be dependency conflicts
<amitprakash> ikonia, fixed
<raj> i'd of course do a clean install
<ikonia> amitprakash: tell me !!!
<raj> i'm not trying to update gnome
<amitprakash> ikonia, tmp out of space
<BHXSpecter> Finally just broke down and backed up my code files and did a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop and desktop both
<raj> i want to get pygst
<ikonia> amitprakash: ahhhh great spot
<raj> which is only in the 12.04 repo
<ikonia> raj: download ubunu 12.04 / 12.10 - burn to cd/usb stick, install
<ikonia> raj: backup any data you want
<raj> I don't want gnome
<bnsl> I wish that would work, my cd programs don't detect the cd or burn it properly
<ikonia> raj: gnome has nothing to do with it
<bnsl> if the cd is detected
<ikonia> raj: what is your end goal - what do you want to do ?
<elisa87> does anyone have any idea about this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603936/ ?
<ikonia> elisa87: told you at least 6 times the problem
<elisa87> I didn't ask you!
<ikonia> elisa87: yes, but I've told you at least 6 times the problem
<HPUbuntu> Hi there, I'm trying to run an ubuntu 13.04 usb installer, but it will not detect my windows partition, it sees it as completely empty,  any idea?
<ikonia> HPUbuntu: #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 discussion please.
<bnsl> ikonia, if you're free i'd like some help with my fresh install issue
<raj> with ubuntu minimal, what does "basic ubuntu server" install?
<HPUbuntu> I'm trying to run an ubuntu 12.04 usb installer aswell , it sees it as completely empty,
<ikonia> raj: are you running on a desktop or a server ?
<raj> what do you mean?
<raj> I'm installing ubuntu minimal
<ikonia> raj: I'll change the question
<ikonia> raj: do you want to run a desktop at all - any desktop ?
<raj> openbox
<raj> so, yes I want xorg
<raj> i'll get a file manager too
<ikonia> raj: ok - I suggest you install lubuntu (as that is a light install) and then just install the openbox package from there
<ikonia> raj: that will be the simplest approach
<bnsl> HELLO- I AM TRYING TO DO A FRESH INSTALL OF UBUNTU. WHOEVER IS FREE TO HELP I'D LIKE TO WORK WITH YOU
<ikonia> !caps | bnsl
<Titanoum> PRESS ENTER A BUNCH
<ubottu> bnsl: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bnsl> ikonia, can you help?
<raj> ikonia, I thought you , choose to minimal to have a desktop?
<Titanoum> bnsl go away unless you ahve a speciofic question
<ikonia> raj: you technically can
<ikonia> raj: however you'll find it easier to just to a small / light install such as lubuntu, then change the desktop
<ikonia> raj: that way all the tools for things like setting up the boot loader are all done for you at install time
<raj> lubuntu = light ubuntu?
<ikonia> raj: if you like, sure
<bnsl> My problem can't be formulated into a specific question. If I have to get specific all I can say specifically is that I need somebody to help hand hold me through the ubuntu fresh install process
<bnsl> Because stuff isn't working atm
<Titanoum> google install ubuntu
<bnsl> I did, they didn't work
<alkaliv2> Lubuntu uses LXDE+Ubuntu
<Titanoum> what is it not doing, what do you expect it to do, and what have you tried or looked into to try to amek it do that, and is there anything that amkes you think it shoudl do that thing you want
<ikonia> !pm > bnsl
<ubottu> bnsl, please see my private message
<Novus> hey everyone
<ikonia> hello Novus
<Novus> I got an install issue,. I've delt with this before, but I am not sure what it is
<torrem> hello guys
<ikonia> Novus: ok, go for it
<ikonia> Novus: what's up ?
<Novus> installing ubuntu, but I have to do a specail install to get the GUI up and runnig
<ikonia> Novus: messed up screen during/before the install ?
<Novus> the normal defualt install wont display the os system
<Novus> no after
<ikonia> Novus: nvidia graphics card ?
<Novus> yep
<ikonia> !nomodeset | Novus
<ubottu> Novus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Novus> bingo :)
<ikonia> Novus: happy to help
<Novus> :D
<yourimym1> is there a room related for hacking and tutorials for ubuntu /
<yourimym1> ?
<ikonia> yourimym1: no
<yourimym1> ikonia: :(
<alkaliv2> yourimym1, look up Backtrack linux
<ikonia> that will not teach or guide you
<yourimym1> why ?
<gobostone> so. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop (I've never personally used ubuntu, linux user for 10 years almost) and I can't get the keyboard input to work anywhere past grub, or any input for that matter
<ikonia> gobostone: does it work at grub time ?
<gobostone> ikonia: sure does
<ikonia> gobostone: interesting, so when it boots, can you login ?
<gobostone> no. I'm talking like no input. nothing. caps lock key doesn't respond and it very clearly isn't taking any input (no usb keyboard or mouse). same for recovery mode
<gobostone> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> gobostone: does the mouse work ?
<gobostone> ikonia: suppose it's relevant to say 12.04 and no, no mouse
<ikonia> gobostone: interesting, I suspect your machine is actually crashing
<ikonia> gobostone: sounds like a hard lock
<gobostone> ikonia: works fine in all other OS'
<ikonia> gobostone: does your capslock key have a light on it
<gobostone> ikonia: yeah, no response
<ikonia> gobostone: that does sound like a hard lock
<gobostone> ikonia: I don't know what you're referring to, never heard the term hard lock
<afflicto2> Hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu and the fan on my ATI HD 5770 is going crazy. Am I missing some drivers? It's really noisy :\
<ikonia> gobostone: basically the OS locks up the hardware
<ikonia> gobostone: the fact that the caps lock light is not responding and the mouse isn't working suggest it's totally locked
<gobostone> ikonia: except it works in grub?
<ikonia> gobostone: yes, because the OS hasn't booted at that point
<ikonia> gobostone: I suspect if you remove the splash screen, you'll see a kenrel panic
<gobostone> ikonia: also works on live cd
<ikonia> gobostone: yes, because that's a different install
<gobostone> ikonia: no no, it's not panicking, the kernel is definitely alive and there. I'm staring at a login in prompt that's blinking
<ikonia> gobostone: remove the splash screen from grub and lets see what's going on
<ouya> is ubuntu 13.04 delayed?
<ikonia> ouya: no
<ouya> fine
 * ouya runs to buy a usb3 ufd
<Novus> SOB
<torrem> hello guys, how to install ubuntu with no gui?
<grendal-prime> server iso
<Novus> how can I instal a nomodset with a usb, lol
<ikonia> Novus: same as a normal install
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/102489/ati-5770-hd-its-fan-runs-all-time-how-can-i-resolve-this
<grendal-prime> torrem,  get the server install iso..
<torrem> grendal-prime, can you send me the link?
<grendal-prime> ?
<ikonia> torrem: ubuntu.com
<grendal-prime> sure..u  http://ubuntu.com
<ikonia> torrem: do you plan to put a gui on the machine at all ?
<torrem> thanks guys
<chiggins> So I have two network interfaces, one public one private, the private one doesn't have interent access. But when I try to use apt-get, it defaults to the one without internet access. How can I set a default?
<torrem> ikonia, no
<ikonia> chiggins: change the default gateway
<grendal-prime> chiggins, you gateway is on the wrong interface
<sbarreros> Greetings
<Novus> is there anythign better then Ubootin?
<sbarreros> can someone here help me with a webcam issue?
<Novus> i have had more and more problems with it latley
<grendal-prime> chiggins, ..as root..edit the hmmm wait...how is this done now..you have to use network manager to set that stuff now right?
<afflicto2> alkaliv2:thanks
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, not a problem
<sbarreros> My webcam was working fine on a Dell computer with ubuntu 12 but it just stopped working
<grendal-prime> that kinda blows.  Use to be you just edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and put the gateway line in the interface block you wanted it to run on.
<sbarreros> I don't have a clue how to go about troubleshooting this kind of problem
<ikonia> chiggins: wait
<ikonia> chiggins: are you using the ubuntu desktop install
<Novus> <--- needs to kill his computer
<ikonia> Novus: we don't need a commentary, we are here to help - not for you to vent
<Novus> i am stuck on a "Ubuntu" screen like it's loading
<Novus> i am trying to do a usb install
<ikonia> Novus: probably taking a pause while it waits for a dhcp network address
<grendal-prime> ok..now i have a question.  I have a kvm server with windoz boxes on it..(no crying..i was forced to do this for a client)  Anyway. I want them to be able to rdp to this windows box (that part is done) but..i also want them to be able to print to the printer on the ubuntu box(their local machine)
<alkaliv2> sbarreros, what model is your webcam? If it's older it might not be supported in the new kernel from 12.04
<Novus> any buttojn to click to by pass this
<Novus> it's been sitting for 5 mins
<grendal-prime> Novus, what is the machine?
<ikonia> Novus: really 5 minutes
<ikonia> Novus: I'd suggest removing the splash option as well as nomode set
<Novus> yup
<ikonia> Novus: see what's going on
<guestaNdoy8> Hello, i've been waiting for a few hours now. I'd like to get som ehelp with a fresh install of ubuntu
<grendal-prime> wow..alot of people stepping into the coolaid these days
<grendal-prime> whats up?
<bnsl> I promise to follow any advice with courtesy and will try my best to follow your advice
<bnsl> I would just like to get this fresh install out of the way
<bman25> ho
<bman25> hi
<ikonia> grendal-prime: is it the routing on kvm that's not clear ?
<bnsl> To be honest, i'm planning on staying here for the next few hours waiting for help. I'll try googling in the mean time but please consider my issue unsolved if you haven't seen me say i've solved it otherwise
<grendal-prime> ikonia, could be...
<ikonia> grendal-prime: whats the IP range ?
<grendal-prime> i just dont know what to do on the windows side.  Im using the remmina rdp client on the ubuntu box. there is an option to share local printers.
<ikonia> grendal-prime: deal with one thing at a time
<ikonia> get the routing sorted / rdp
<ikonia> then deal with printing
<grendal-prime> ok the client connects via openvpn.
<ikonia> ok, so this is getting more complex
<grendal-prime> ya..and i have a strong feeling the problem is the return route.
<ikonia> grendal-prime: so he connects to the ubuntu host, or straight to windows guest network
<grendal-prime> client -> vpn-> kvm(ubuntu) host -> internal nated kvm network -> windows guest.
<ikonia> grendal-prime: thats %100 the return route
<grendal-prime> ya,
<ikonia> grendal-prime: the kvm iptables rules won't know to forward it back down the vpn connextion
<ikonia> grendal-prime: I'm assuming your using livbirt to setup your guests ?
<grendal-prime> im figuering the fastest way to get around it is to have the windows guest just vpn in to the same server
<elisa87> !find libboost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-iostreams-dev, libboost-program-options-dev, libboost-python-dev, libboost-regex-dev, libboost-serialization-dev, libboost-test-dev (and 109 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<bnsl> That really sucks that you've told me you don't want to help me at all ikonia. :[ You tell me that and here you are helping all these other people. You keep insisting to me over and over that you're fine and that I haven't offended you but how can I believe this when you are outright telling me you refuse to help or even talk to me? Seriously i'm sorry if I said or did something to offend you. I guess i'll just configure this
<bnsl> reinstall myself
<FloodBot1> bnsl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hedgehog35> Hello, I'm having trouble figuring out exactly what my problem is.  My home folder right now only has ~600MB free space despite it being on a drive that is 350TB.   It displays "Volume: unknown" when I press properties.  I think the problem is related to either permissions or the encrypted home folder function somehow but I don't know how to tell.  Can anyone point me to the set of steps I should take to figure out what is happening?
<grendal-prime> put them both on the same vpn and allow client to client.
<ikonia> bnsl: complaining in the channel just gets you put on ignore
<ikonia> grendal-prime: just thinking
<ikonia> grendal-prime: suggestion, give the windows machine an additional interface, map that interface with a tap/tun to the vpn interface on the host
<grendal-prime> well im gonna try that and then see how it goes..its pretty simple to just add a client on the vpn.
<ikonia> grendal-prime: so you go straight into the windows network and the return route is forced down the vpn
<grendal-prime> the thing i was trying to figure out was...if any of that was nessary ..since the rdp client had the opton of sharing the printers..i was wondering if rdp did some sort of encasulated thing.
<grendal-prime> and i mean i just dont know what to expect on the windows side.
<ikonia> grendal-prime: I don't fully know how the client/server resource sharing works on rdp to be honest
<grendal-prime> thats the thing i dont think anybody does
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<grendal-prime> i kinda got tricked into this bs hosting gig.  At 130am this mourning i threw my hands in the air and said..im never dealing with windows again..I havent had to touch a windows machine in over 6 years.
<grendal-prime> you cant even do rdp with windows home addition?  what a joke.  These guys handed me 5 lisc keys for windows home.  I didnt even know what to do with them.
<Novus> anyway to instal nomodset with usb?
<ikonia> Novus: told you earlier, the same as a normal install
<Novus> i tried with ubootin
<Novus> I don't get the "F^" part to show up
<ikonia> Novus: you just set it at boot time
<Novus> I think only when you burn itt o CD it will work
<ikonia> should work the same when you boot from usb
<Novus> you would think thta yes
<Novus> but it don't
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure it does
<Thanateros> Good night, i have a dude about XCHAT
<elisa87> c
<afflicto2> So I just change to ATI driver. logged back in and now I have no GUI. just the background. I can open a terminal window with CTRL+ALT+T though. help! :(
<Novus> I been trying ubootin and lili
<ouya> i don't need xchat anymore. i am chating with a html5 browser
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604040/  do you know the reason for this error and its FIX ???  /bin/tar: /home/jalal/llvm/docs/html.tar: Cannot open: Permission denied
<ikonia> elisa87: told you 7 times
<ikonia> elisa87: told you what to do to fix it also
<ikonia> elisa87: told you to stop trying to compile it
<riefs> halo
<ikonia> elisa87: told you to use the repo version
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, you didn't use the aticonfig too?
<alkaliv2> tool
<elisa87> ikonia I am not finding what you said! can you copy paste what you said or just be SILENT and let other people help me
<elisa87> ?
<ikonia> elisa87: stop trying to compile it
<ikonia> elisa87: use the versions from the repo
<Novus> wait
<elisa87> the version from repo is 2.9! I should install 3.1 which is in the svn !
<Novus> I found out why it wasn't
<Novus> I think
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: I just opened the updates settings window and changed it from open source something something to ATI propriatery
<Novus> will know in a sec
<elisa87> the version from repo is 2.9! I should install 3.1 which is in the svn !  ikonia
<ikonia> elisa87: 1.) the version in the repo is not 2.9 2.) you don't need 3.1 as there is a build for Ubuntu 11.04 - which doesn't have 3.1 - so you don't need 3.1
<riefs> hello, i need some help. i want to delete some files on my bitbucket repository, i did it. but it still have large mb. any help?
<ikonia> elisa87: I've explained all this to you 10 times
<ikonia> elisa87: so if you keep asking for help - why don't you actually follow the help
<elisa87> ikonia my Ununtu is 12.04 that;s the case
<ikonia> elisa87: ok - so there is a build for 11.04 - that doesn't need 3.1
<elisa87> the version for Ubuntu 12.04 is 2.9 now what's the solution ikonia
<ikonia> elisa87: so I'm confident there is a version that will work with ubuntu 12.04
<elisa87> if you are confident about that please give me a link or manual ikonia
<ikonia> elisa87: either way, your machine is totally messed up at the moment and you'll need to re-install (as the guys in ##c told you)
<afflicto2> alkaliv2:How can I switch back to using the open source one instead of ATI? this is too hard for me >.<
<Thanateros> somebody can help with a dude about XCHAT
<ikonia> elisa87: so if you are going to re-install, consider using 12.10
<elisa87> how to re-install it ikonia?
<ikonia> elisa87: that way you can use the package from the repo that is 3.1
<ikonia> elisa87: download the 12.04 / 12.10 CD - burn CD boot from CD, click install, follow instructions
<elisa87> what do you mean by considering 12.10? should I upgrade to 12.10?
<ikonia> !install | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> elisa87: no - you should not upgrade, your machine is messed up thanks to you doing multiple botched source installs
<elisa87> I have a ton of packages installed in 12.04 I cannot delete them!
<ikonia> elisa87: do a re-install as the guys in ##c told you
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, ok we need to pump the brakes for one second.  Just so I can get this all straight you cannot control your desktop currently or can you access a terminal on the desktop?
<ikonia> elisa87: then you should have listened earlier when I told you approx 6 times to stop trying to compile it from source
<elisa87> I restarted my machine so I don't have access to previous chats ...What did they said?
<elisa87> ikonia how to re-install it?
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, you can try alt+f2 to get the run menu to open if you have control
<ikonia> elisa87: you need to do a re-install of the OS
<ikonia> elisa87: if you are re-installing the OS - consider 12.10
<grendal-prime> wait a min..why cant you delete the packages?
<ikonia> grendal-prime: it's not packages
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: I can move my mouse around. I see my wallpaper. I have a few terminal windows open.. I can open windows by right-clicking desktop etc. But no unity panels or dash.
<ikonia> grendal-prime: he's tried to compile this around 5 time and dumped stuff everywhere,
<elisa87> ikonia if I re-install the OS will all the packages in my Ubuntu 12.04 be deleted?
<ikonia> elisa87: yes
<ikonia> elisa87: you'll need to re-install them
<grendal-prime> o
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, ok cool just getting a grasp on the situation.  Give me one sec I'll grab you a guide
<elisa87> so I cannot select  this option as I have an exam an I should run my simulator for the results...any way is there any other quicker fix to this mess? ikonia?
<grendal-prime> ok ill agree with ikonia then..accept for the 12.10 part
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: k
<riefs> #Aceh
<grendal-prime> i dont like non LTS
<ikonia> elisa87: then you should have considered listening when I told you not to compile it from source multiple times
<Novus> :9
<pritesh> please help me, i installed ubuntu from minimal CD and then I installed XFCE, now i want to enable autologin, how can i ?
<ikonia> elisa87: your best option is to backup any data you need, re-install 12.10 so you have the version of llvm you want and get on with it
<grendal-prime> good god this is chaos !
<elisa87> grendal-prime: I have PhD Qualifying exam starting in March 15 till 22 and I need result from my simulations and it's a hell lot of packages I've installed in Ubuntu 12.04 and I cannot forget about them as I installed them over a course of time ikonia
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, Ok try to open firefox by pressing alt+f2 on your keyboard and then typing in firefox and hit enter
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: alt+f2 did nothing :\
<riefs> #BandaAceh
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, after that visit this link in your browser and follow the terminal commands
<grendal-prime> wow
<alkaliv2> Ok np, you have more than one terminal open right?
<afflicto2> alkalvi2: yea
<grendal-prime> ok...sooo now im curiouse
<riefs> hello, do you know how to delete some file on bitbucket repository?
<Edler> hey guys
<Edler> i need help with permissions
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, ok cool, launch firefox in one so you can open this link http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<grendal-prime> bitbucket...man this place is like irc on crack
<Edler> i have a user1 which owns a folder
<alkaliv2> meth actually
<Edler> how can i make a user2 have the permissions to write and do anything in that folder which is owned by user1
<Edler> ?
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: how do I open ffx via terminal exactly? :P
<grendal-prime> i got a space shuttle that blew apart on launch ..any ideas?
<ikonia> grendal-prime: ok - give it a rest
<elisa87> ikonia so you said there's no other solution that 12.10? are you sure?
<ikonia> (please)
<ikonia> elisa87: based on what you've said that is your "best" option
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: nvm got it :P
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, lol type firefox and hit enter or if that doesn't work type fire and hit tab to finish the command
<riefs> i'm using ubuntu 12.04, i mean to remote and delete some Jar files there.
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, sorry I was typing as fast as I could :D
<elisa87> what are other options? ikonia
<ikonia> elisa87: however I don't know the background or your other work
<ikonia> elisa87: well, you'd need to manually find all the files you've installed linked against and remove them, make sure anything you are trying to do will link against the correct libraries .
<grendal-prime> elisa87, im sorry  im just trying wrap my head around YOUR issue.  what files are you worried about?
<ikonia> elisa87: keep in mind you've dumped files from failed compiles in /usr/lib /usr/local/lib /home/$user/usr/local/lib /home/$user/lib - just for example
<elisa87> I've installed a thousand packages for high performance computing...I can;t go to 12.10 now
<ikonia> elisa87: you've then tried to over write part of them witht the install from the package manager,
<ikonia> your machine is in a mess
<elisa87> ikonia how can I realize what are those packages I've installed? can I find them using my log or sth similar?
<ikonia> elisa87: no - it's gone because you keep trying to compile
<ikonia> elisa87: this is why I kept telling you not to try to compile this
<elisa87> so can you probably tell me step by step how to detect it>? ikonia ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it will take a very very very long time
<ikonia> and even then - there is no promise
<elisa87> is there a manual on fixing this ? ikonia
<ikonia> hence why my opinion is a clean install where you have not messed it up
<grendal-prime> elisa87,  the files you are worried about..they are located where?
<qwertyomen> edler: by adding user 2 to user 1's group
<grendal-prime> not the compiled stuff.. but you have data files somewhere?
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: ok I've removed catalyst now. What now? restart?
<qwertyomen> edler: then you change the read right permissions for groups
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, you followed all the steps including the re-install of libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core right?
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: yep
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, ok have faith in Ubuntu websites, cross your fingers, and sudo reboot from the terminal
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, see you on the other side
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: haha ok thanks :P
<alkaliv2> godspeed son
<Edler> queryomen: already did that, but it's not working
<Edler> and when i run groups user2 i get user1 in the group list
<pritesh> how can i enable autologin through command line on xfce4
<avijit__> hi , ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) inbuild zabbix-agent1:1.8.1-1ubuntu1 pakage is not supported "cpu.load" in zabbix 2.0.4 server, please help me how can i slove the problem .
<alkaliv2> pritesh, answer #2 http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<ikonia> avijit__: where are you getting zabbix 2 server ?
<afflicto2> yay
<alkaliv2> success!
<alkaliv2> you got unity back and everything looks right?
<avijit__> ikonia : from zabbix side
<ikonia> avijit__: so you'll need to get client monitors that match the version
<ikonia> avijit__: why didn't you use the version of the server that is included in ubuntu ?
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: yeah it looks like it's working! thanks a lot! :)
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, Not a problem, I'm two for two now with ATI drivers.  If you feel like installing the ATI drivers from the AMD site follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<pritesh> alkaliv2 i am not using any login manager
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, not saying you need to use it now but if you want to in the future it can be done, I would know :D
<avijit__> ikonia : included zabbix version is old in ubuntu
<ikonia> avijit__: so ?
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: Ok, I'll look into it tomorrow.
<avijit__> i need new version
<ikonia> avijit__: what's in version 2 that you want that's not in 1.8 ?
<ikonia> avijit__: why, what's in 2 that's not in 1.8
<alkaliv2> pritesh, so when you boot, you show a virtual terminal and you type startx to launch xfce4?
<afflicto2> alkaliv2: alrighty I'm gonna get some sleep now. gnight!
 * afflicto2 falls asleep instantly
<alkaliv2> afflicto2, have a goodnight!
<avijit__> no that not problem but any update version will available in lucid
<ikonia> avijit__: why did you need version 2 instead of 1.8
<Novus> here is something weird
<pritesh> alkaliv2, yes so i want to enable auto login on tty1 and auto start the GUI
<avijit__> ikonia:because some more fitures add in version 2
<ikonia> avijit__: such as ?
<Novus> ubuntu 9.10 will go into that menu for nomodset, but 12.04 don't
<ikonia> avijit__: which ones do you need/want that are not in 1.8
<ikonia> Novus: different grub version
<Novus> sohow do I do the same with 12.04 then"?
<ikonia> Novus: you need to press a key to get the grub menu in grub2
<ikonia> Novus: left shift....I think
<Novus> at what time?
<alkaliv2> pritesh, I have not done this guide but you're welcome to give it a try http://blog.dhampir.no/content/debian-and-ubuntu-auto-login-and-xorg-without-a-display-manager
<Novus> ah got it!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Novus> ikona so
<Novus> heads up
<Novus> when you goot the cd-usb etc
<Novus> at the bottom of the screen there is an icon thing
<Novus> when you see that
<Novus> yes puch left shift button
<Novus> TY
<Novus> hugs
<ouya> i dislike dashboard in new gnome and kde
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, how difficult would it be to change the style of the scroll bars based on a collection of image files i have?
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D: you'd have to build a theme
<Pinkamena_D> (replace the up and down arrow, bar, and overlay)
<Pinkamena_D> Is their a write up on that which you know of?
<ikonia> for unity, I don't know, but I'm sure there is, try a goolge on "unity themes howto"
<ikonia> or something along those lines
<alkaliv2> I hate that he left, I wanted to ask if his name was Ice Damage or Iced a Mage
<Novus> hmmm
<Novus> I get same hang up but with differnt GUI
<ikonia> Novus: did you disable the splash screen as I told you ?
<Novus> noapic?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the splash screen
<ikonia> no-one told you to do noapic
<Novus> nomodset?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not no mode set
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Novus> sorry,.. explain
<Novus> I got the F6 manu up now
<ikonia> Novus: I told you to do nomodeset - that worked but you got it hanging on the boot screen, I suggested disabling the splash screen to see what happened bahind it
<ikonia> Novus: you said "ok"
<Novus> how do i disable splash sreen?
<Novus> hit esc?
<ikonia> no
<Novus> then how?
<ikonia> there should be a "splash" option - remove it or change it to nosplash
<ikonia> Novus: if you don't know how just ask
<ikonia> Novus: rather than doing nothing then still being surprised it doesn't work
<Novus> where is that no splash menu?
<Novus> oroption
<ikonia> it's a kernel boot option, like nomodeset
<ikonia> you remove the splash line, or remove the splash line and add nosplash
<avijit__> ikonia : i have installed zabbix 2.0.4 and it's working fine, i want to use in bulid zabbix-agent pakage in ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) but it's not support "cpu.load" please tell me how to slove the problem
<ikonia> avijit__: why did you install zabbix 2 instead of the ubuntu supplied version
<Novus> _._
<avijit__> have any solution for my problem ?
<ikonia> avijit__: why did you install zabbix 2 instead of the ubuntu supplied version
<alkaliv2> Novus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337602
<avijit__> ikonia : because it's update version
<ikonia> avijit__: what do you need in version 2 that's not in version 1
<alkaliv2> we need to just start linking people to 13.04
<ikonia> avijit__: that wasn't my question
<Novus> i don't get that far
<ikonia> avijit__: oops, sorry that was for alkaliv2
<ikonia> alkaliv2: what deo you mean linking people to 13.04 ?
<alkaliv2> ikonia, lol sorry it was a joke.  That's the second person to complain they need a higher version than stable.  Bad joke at a bad time
<alkaliv2> Novus, Not a problem, the command can be issued from the grub screen.  You can choose fallback or normal ubuntu at the grub menu right?
<Edler> guys please help. I have userA and userB and a folder X that userA owns which is chmodded to 770. I have added userB to the userA group but i still can't write inside that folder. What am i doing wrong?
<vacho> zip -r /home/dev9/public_html/wordpess_base.zip .
<vacho> how come that zips all sub folders and files but not the files in root folder????
<ikonia> Edler: please show me the output from the command "id" as user b
<Novus> under mode?
<Novus> i see normal, use driver update disc, oem install
<Mokilok> Hello everyone, Is there a way to RDP to configure the desktop edition of Ubuntu 12.10 as an RDP server. I want multiple users to be able to login at once.
<vacho> would really appreciate help.
<ikonia> Mokilok: looks at ltsp
<ikonia> !ltsp | Mokilok
<ubottu> Mokilok: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ouya> afaik, ubuntu 13.04 is not LTS?
<alkaliv2> Novus, you're using a livedisk aren't you.  Sorry, new to the issue
<Novus> i am now, it is through an external usb dvd drive
<Mokilok> thank you for the suggestions.
<Edler> ikonia: 1 sec
<Edler> ikonia: it does not contain userA
<alkaliv2> Novus, read post #3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472054
<Edler> so we have a problem
<raj> ikonia, Lubuntu?
<Edler> even though groups userB shows userA
<ikonia> raj: what about it ?
<raj> it's just the preselected group of packages?
<ikonia> raj: pretty much
<raj> so what's with the Desktop version?
<Edler> ikonia: logged out and back in and now i see userA
<raj> I was ognna install minimal
<ikonia> raj: you said you where going to put a desktop on - this is the best way to do it
<raj> what DE does it use?
<ikonia> lxde
<ikonia> you want open box
<raj> yes
<ikonia> it's a fine place to start
<raj> ok
<alkaliv2> crunchbang
<ikonia> alkaliv2: ?
<raj> ikonia, the minimal uses lxde, right?
<alkaliv2> raj, http://crunchbang.org/
<ikonia> raj: no, it has nothing
<ikonia> alkaliv2: no, - that's not what he asked for
<alkaliv2> crunchbang is ubuntu with openbox
<ikonia> it's more than that
<alkaliv2> it's a start...
<ikonia> no - it's not
<ikonia> it's a different distro
<raj> what distro?
<alkaliv2> it's a debian distro which means it uses debian repositories and not ubuntu.  Good catch ikonia
<raj> ah, gotcha
<xangua> alkaliv2: and unsupported here, why do keep people mention it all this day¿
<alkaliv2> xangua, cause at one time it was ubuntu based
<ikonia> even then it's not properly compatible with the repos
<Novus> when I hit esc as in the tut it leaves to another mode and I cannot edit anything
<Novus> if you have skype I have a camera I can point to the screen
<sgo11> The option "Add this password to your keyring" is always checked by default. This is very annoyed. How can I make it unchecked by default? thanks.
<alkaliv2> Novus, not necessary. Are you trying to re-install the OS with the live disk?  And is it the desktop or alternate installer?
<Novus> yes, fresh install. From the ISO so I am at grub atm
<alkaliv2> Novus, but when you hit esc it freezes the menu and you have no control?
<Novus> when I hit esc,.. it then says "you are leaving the graphical boot menu and starting the text mode interface' ok - Cancel
<alkaliv2> and you hit ok
<Novus> yup and it reboots
<Novus> if I hit shift it comes back to that grub menu again
<Novus> then if I try nomodset then install it just  goes to a blank screen with a curser flashign top left
<Novus> no I am getting errors
<alkaliv2> my info was dated. Try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/152847/how-to-access-boot-options-12-04-live-usb
<alkaliv2> you should be able to add to the boot options line quiet splash
<akashj87> Hi All .. every now and then i keep seeing popups that connection is disconnected in Ubuntu Guest OS (Inside VirtualBox) ... I am using host-only adapter ..how can i check logs to see where the issue is ?
<akashj87> i dont have /var/log/messages
<sgo11> How can I disable the keyring? or How can I make " "Add this password to your keyring" to be unchecked by default? this keyring thing is very annoyed. thanks.
<Novus> if it helps I know KDE veriosn will work
<Novus> but I'd rather have reg
<alkaliv2> Novus, so you couldn't change the boot options from the livecd menu?
<Novus> under the F6 menu?
<Novus> yes
<Novus> I tried that tut you just showed me and still not working
<alkaliv2> akashj87, this might solve it https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40856
<raj> there has to be a way to use 12.10 repositories in 11.04
<alkaliv2> sgo11, http://www.fandigital.com/2012/05/how-to-auto-unlock-keyring-in-ubuntu.html might help
<alkaliv2> raj, you can but you'll end up updating to 12.10
<sgo11> alkaliv2, thanks. let me see.
<alkaliv2> Novus, having an interesting time with this one.  are you using 12.04 or 12.10?
<Novus> .04
<lcabreza1> is there a way for pidgin to accept excel format of text just like lync ?
<akashj87> alkaliv2 : Thanks, but my issue is different. In my case i dont think the connectivity is hit , but I keep getting popups that wired connection is disconnected ..and FYI .. I am using static IP in host-only networking.
<alkaliv2> Novus, for kicks will you try the normal version of 12.10 and see if it locks?
<Novus> sure
<alkaliv2> akashj87, the logfile you want it /var/log/syslog when it disconnects. That should be your networking log
<Novus> DLing it now
<Novus> the cpu is 64 bit
<sgo11> alkaliv2, sorry, I don't see how that page helps me. I want to disable the keyring. That page just teaches how to use keyring. I don't want it to store keyring at all. my evolution always pop up with password request dialog with "Add password to keyring" as a default option (checked). this is annoyed. I have to uncheck the checkbox everytime. especially, I have many mailboxes. thanks.
<Novus> but i am going to try 32bit just encse
<akashj87> alkaliv2 : thanks , i will check the logs.
<dr_willis> if you set a blank password for the main keyring password - it never asks again sgo11  - but thats the extent to me using the keyring. :) i dont use evolution so no idea on its keyring ussage
<alkaliv2> sgo11, another solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814271&page=4
<skyjumper> i've got a problem with gnu screen, but it's only on this one box
<sgo11>  dr_willis thanks for your suggestion. The seahorse does not ask me to give a main keyring password with the latest version. let me see...
<skyjumper> screen doesn't detect terminal window size changes
<dr_willis> sgo11:  i recall it normally asking on the first use. people often enter their login password out of habbit.
<skyjumper> if i resize the terminal, screen never refreshes
<dr_willis> skyjumper:  check your TERM setting, and what terminal app are you using?
<skyjumper> i can `stty size` and get the correct number
<skyjumper> dr_willis: happens in both gnome-terminal and xterm
<dr_willis> this is screening from a ubuntu box to a ubuntu box?
<skyjumper> tried `dpkg --purge screen` and running under new user
<skyjumper> dr_willis: just on one box
<alkaliv2> raj, did you find out what you needed?  Are you still trying to do a minimal install with just xorg and openbox?  I can link you to a tutorial
<skyjumper> $TERM = xterm
<sgo11> dr_willis, yeah. that is the usual case. but I don't remember it does it at this time. I am using seahorse 3.6.2. let me see..
<raj> alkaliv2, yes
<raj> in fact, I'm gonna switch to arch
<raj> so I never have to replace my OS again
<skyjumper> happens in konsole also
<raj> just to change repo's
<dr_willis> skyjumper:  what ubuntu release?
<raj> yay http://willensky.blogspot.com/2010/01/how-to-setup-arch-linux.html
<skyjumper> screen 4.0.3-14ubuntu9. should be latest stable
<skyjumper> dr_willis: quantal
<alkaliv2> raj, it's a rolling release so it will be good and bad.  I wish you luck and please have the arch beginners guide nearby if you haven't installed it before. They got rid of the installer
<\varnothing> \help
<\varnothing> woops, sorry
<dr_willis> skyjumper:  im testing screen via running mc in it. and resizeing the terminal window.. gnome-terminal - it dosent auto resize... in terminator it does...
<dr_willis> and terminator is using gnome-terminal with some extra stuff..
<alkaliv2> raj, 2010 is too old. It still had the installer.  Use this guide http://lifehacker.com/5680453/build-a-killer-customized-arch-linux-installation-and-learn-all-about-linux-in-the-process
<skyjumper> dr_willis: dosen't resize in terminator here
<alkaliv2> raj, and this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide
<skyjumper> always worked in gnome_terminal though
<raj> beginners guide isn't as good as it was when arch used the installer
<raj> it was more applicable then, i feel
<raj> although, yes, it is generally applicable
<alkaliv2> raj, true but /arch/setup no longer exists so you'll be using cfdisk and mounting everything manually before running the single install script.  Even grub2 will be a manual install
<dr_willis> skyjumper:  how are you testing this exactly?
<skyjumper> dr_willis: opening terminal, running mc, resizing terminal, Ctrl-L to refresh
<skyjumper> works on every other machine
<ouya> i am using manjaro. am i using sort of arch?
<dr_willis> skyjumper:  it just started working in gnome-terminal here...   ;)
<skyjumper> also broken with the latest debian testing version of screen
<bertv> Anyone has had the same problem while installing ltsp after reboot my ubuntu is stuck in initram busybox
<skyjumper> wtf
<dr_willis> skyjumper:  it just started working in xterm also....
<ouya> skyjumper: congratuations
<ouya> skyjumper: i forgot to tell you --- ltsp has bugs on ubuntu...
<alkaliv2> ouya, yes it's built on top of arch the way ubuntu is built on debian
<raj> alkaliv2, i didn't like that whole mounting experience
<ouya> skyjumper: i know that because i install ltsp and fully test it
<bertv> ouya do you mean bugs like in dropping to busybox after reboot?
<skyjumper> ouya: i don't even have ltsp installed
<dr_willis> !find  add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<skyjumper> broken with debian stable's screen
<ouya> skyjumper: lol
<alkaliv2> raj, you will have to use the commands with the live cd.  Believe me, I'm not a fan either.  They basically made it slightly easier gentoo
<Novus> ok back
<Novus> still no luck
<alkaliv2> did you try 12.10?
<Novus> yes
<Novus> I get the same exactt hing
<raj> alkaliv2, *in gentoo?
<alkaliv2> You can go one of two ways with this.  Using the alternate cd will get it installed no problem because the installer is text based.  However, when you go to boot ubuntu it might get stuck at the same spot
<alkaliv2> raj, gentoo and arch have a similar install scheme.  Manual setup and then automatic install of their packages from tarballs
<Novus> can i install ubuntu 9.10 and upgrade to 12?
<dr_willis> Novus:  that might work.. or may waste a lot of time.
<luke> hi guys
<Deathlire> would be a waste of time
<alkaliv2> Novus, there have been lots and lots of changes since then.  One of which I imagine was your bootloader grub2
<Novus> well I know I can load 9.10 on it
<dr_willis> you could do an install to a usb flash on a differnt pc.. then boot it on the problem pc and dd/image it to the  problem pc
<ouya> is ubuntu v10.04 really end-of-life in this month?
<dr_willis> actually it would be an interesting test if grub2 from a full install on a live cd worked or not
<somsip> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<dr_willis>  oops i ment a live usb.
<ouya> *sigh...
<Guest15596> i'm thinking of unistalling ubuntu and going to microsift, what do you guys think?
<Novus> die
<alkaliv2> too legit luke
<alkaliv2> give it a run
<alkaliv2> go with windows 8
<dr_willis> Guest15596:  we really dont care what you do.. if you have a support question - ask it..
<Deathlire> win8 really? lol
<ouya> uninstall? for my, each version of ubuntu is just a ufd
<gamerx> Hey
<alkaliv2> well I want him to come back :D
<gamerx> We have a VM that used to have a singe NIC. - This was working great. Today, we needed it to have another IP address for a different service, so we have added another NIC. It is being detected, and I can ifup/ifdown it, but it will not respond.
<raj> alkaliv2, that arch link didn't deal with openbox
<Guest15596> ah, just kidding. i thought i'd attempt to troll a little
<Kartagis> ikonia: are you there?
<dr_willis> one way to get booted quickly Guest15596
 * ouya arranges ubuntu ufds in a row
<alkaliv2> raj, no openbox is as easy to install on ubuntu minimal as it is on arch linux. It's just a apt-get install openbox or pacman -Sy openbox
<raj> is `/` a label?
<dreki> Guest15596: #ubuntu-offtopic is for non support related comments
<Kartagis> raj: no, it represents root directory
<ouya> can i use pacman on manjaro?
<Guest15596> i have a new computer with loads of ram; is there an easy way to change to ubuntu 64bit or do i have to reinstall everything?
<MarcS1989> Hello. My sound isn't working on 12.04. I've been crawling the web like a google bot searching for help, and there are a LOT of suggestions. Everyone seems to have a different idea for what works best for them. So, is it better just to try all of them? Will I risk damaging myself and having more problems? Should I try doing each one at once, rebooting and testing the old fashioned way or is there another way to find a more specifi
<MarcS1989> c solution to my problem?
<alkaliv2> ouya, it should be used by default...
<ouya> i am on the manjaro now
<Novus> this is driving me bat shit crazy
<ouya> oh
<gamerx> Guest15596: Linux 32-bit is fine. You only need 64 bit if you have truely excessive RAm.
<alkaliv2> ouya, this is unofficial advice.  open a terminal and type 'pacman -Sy'
<ouya> ok
<alkaliv2> ouya, you'll have to be root or sudo
<Guest15596> 8gb ram
<skyjumper> aha the problem is just mc
<alkaliv2> Novus, you should try the alternate cd, honestly
<alkaliv2> Novus, if it gets any further than the original you'll know it's the gui
<ouya> alkaliv2: manjaro says that S is an invalid option
<gamerx> Guest15596: AFAIk 32-bit Ubuntu won't have any issues addressing that much RAM.
<Guest15596> linux 32bit is fine with 8gb ram is it? would there be much point for me to change to 64bit?
<Novus> you got to be shitting me
<Novus> i think i figured this out
<Deathlire> what kind of comp do you have Novus ?
<alkaliv2> Novus, if it doesn't they that most likely means they dropped a feature along the ubuntu kernel line that your computer needs to run
<Novus> bio star bare bones
<Novus> wait
<Novus> I think I figured it out
<Deathlire> older one?
<alkaliv2> ouya, I don't know what to tell you, it's in there http://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php/Pacman
<gamerx> I'm not sure if anyone saw my question previously?
<Novus> yes like 5 years I think
<Novus> rigth after they started using 64bit
<Deathlire> with intel onboard graphics?
<ouya> alkaliv2: i am chatting with you with manjaro's chromium
<alkaliv2> Novus, you might be running pata or ide drives.  I don't know if the current kernels still use that
<alkaliv2> lubuntu or xubuntu might since they are made to run on old hardware
<Novus> ide
<Deathlire> ide still works..just isn't the best
<Novus> but your partially right
<alkaliv2> ouya, that link says your OS uses it.  I don't know why it doesn't recognize the command
<dreki> gamerx: I didn't see your question.
<Novus> i just unpluged the crappy CD-rom from the IDE cable and it's doing something different
<Novus> stay tuned
<alkaliv2> Lol we may have solved your problem
<Deathlire> but similarly I have a comp back home thats a P4 32bit..that i couldn't get anything newer than 10.04 32 to run on..had something to do with the X server I'm pretty sure
<alkaliv2> no ide support
<Novus> that pos cd-rom wasn't even dvd drive
<gamerx> I have a VM that used to have a single NIC. - This was working fine. Today, we needed it to have another IP address for a different service, so we have added another NIC. It is being detected, and I can ifup/ifdown it, but it will not respond to pings, etc.
<Novus> somethign is loading now
<OerHeks> alkaliv2, Novus ide/pata is still supported
<Deathlire> well..hmm pretty sure i had my sata dvd burner hooked up with my segate sata
<Novus> would a faulty CD drive do this?
<Deathlire> a faulty anything may do something..
<gamerx> It's using a static Ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<Novus> next step is
<Novus> should I still run nomodset?
<alkaliv2> Novus, try it both ways
<Guest15596> i don't think my graphics card is fully supported
<Novus> I'll try it that way
<Novus> cause I think that's what I had to do a few years ago
<alkaliv2> OerHeks, I did not know that and I apologize for my ignorance.  I assumed that if it ran without the ide component plugged in that there was no support in the kernel by default
<alkaliv2> OerHeks, maybe a module that wasn't being loaded
<Novus> I'm going to drop kick this cd-rom down the streem if this is the problem
<Novus> street*
<Novus> or smash it with a hammer :)
<alkaliv2> Dude throw it in a stream too for good measure :D
<dreki> gamerx: I cant help you with that, sorry. Maybe someone else can.
<Deathlire> what kind of video does that barebone have Novus ?
<gamerx> I've tried various ways to fix it, teken it up/down, rebooted, it's still not working, I was wondering if someone would eb able to assist, or suggest something that may help?
<Novus> nvidia, but it had add on card
<Novus> I took that out to just to be sure
<Novus> that they are both nvidia I think
<Deathlire> an older agp?
<raj> does a swap partition have to be mounted?
<dreki> raj: no
<alkaliv2> gamerx, you can try checking the logfile at /var/log/syslog for the error
<raj> thank you
<dr_willis> you use the swapon command for swap partitions
<ouya> it shouldn't
<dr_willis> you cant 'mount' swap ;)
<ouya> you can just enable or disable it
<alkaliv2> tell that to gparted
<Novus> it's working!
<Deathlire> if ya was able to mount swap it would cause some probs lol..
<Novus> w/ nomodset
<dr_willis> ive seen live cds auto-activate swap partions if its seen
<Novus> it was the stupid cd-rom
<Novus> I'm smashing that pos
<Deathlire> nomodset or nomodeset?
<alkaliv2> Novus, well after X amount of hours we decided your hardware works for no man.  Kudos on the troubleshooting
<Novus> I was about to think this was a MAC
<Novus> lol
<raj> what does `# arch-chroot /mnt` do?
<raj> what's chroot?
<ikonia> raj: where does it tell you to do that
<alkaliv2> lol in the arch beginners guide
<cfhowlett> !chroot|raj,
<ubottu> raj,: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ikonia> alkaliv2: can you please keep the comments out of the channel, I'm getting a bit tired of having to ask
<ikonia> alkaliv2: I'm asking him a perfectly reasonable question,
<alkaliv2> ikonia, and I was answering you because I told him where to go when he asked me how to install arch.  I'm not making comments that are not pertinent
<sgo11> Hi, with ubuntu gnome remix 12.10, after the grub screen, there is a screen displayed "Ubuntu Gnome" and 4 dots progress bar. How can I modify this screen? I am not sure if this is the same as the normal ubuntu 12.10 release or not. Thanks.
<ikonia> alkaliv2: right - so I need to understand if this is part of the arch wiki - in which case nothing to do with this channel - or if this is a command such as an architecture chroot, hence asking HIM and letting HIM answer
<gamerx> alkaliv2: It's not got anything in the syslog around anything failing. I can ifup/ifdown just fine. It's just that the machine isn't responding on that IP.
<pritesh> is "/usr/share/man" important or i can delete it ??
<alkaliv2> ikonia, I am catching you up because while you were gone I was helping the people in this channel and he is slow to respond.  I pointed him in the right direction and I was saving you the time of trying to discover what he was doing and how it was not related to ubuntu
<ikonia> alkaliv2: ok, so you are %100 certain this is because he's following an arch guide ?
<Novus> what about this
<alkaliv2> gamerx, you've got me stumped.  If there is no logfile error to report then I'm out of league
<Novus> the hd is set to master and the cd-romis set to cable select
<Novus> would that effect it?
<Komzpa> Novus: depends on where on cable you attach the CD-rom
<alkaliv2> ikonia, if you scroll up I posted him two links because he said he did not want to update his ubuntu repositories ever again. I linked him directly to the lifehacker arch install guide and the arch beginner guide that he told me he was following step by step
<Novus> in slave position
<Novus> wait let me check
<ikonia> alkaliv2: that wasn't what I asked you
<gamerx> Well, i was getting some erros before saying "RTNETLINK: File exists"
<Komzpa> Novus: (and whether you have cable that allows selection)
<Novus> was in master slot
<skyjumper> so in mc, when it doesn't respond to terminal resizes, `stty size` still shows the original size and not the new size
<alkaliv2> ikonia, yes I am positive https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide#Chroot_and_configure_the_base_system
<skyjumper> like a signal isn't being sent
<ikonia> alkaliv2: ok
<skyjumper> tried `killall -SIGWINCH mc`, no luck
<Novus> how can i tell if the cable allows it?
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I have installed ubuntu12.04 installed. And by default I have got mysql5.5.29. How do I upgrade it to mysql5.6?
<ikonia> the_dark_knight: you don't
<ikonia> the_dark_knight: you are supposed to stick with the package versions offered in the ubuntu repos
<alkaliv2> sgo11, did anyone answer you?
<sgo11> alkaliv2, no. do you know the answer? :)
<alkaliv2> indeed :D http://handytutorial.com/change-the-boot-splash-screen-theme-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<Novus> next question is audio and video drivers
<the_dark_knight> ikonia: Why can't I upgrade it?
<sgo11> alkaliv2, I am not sure if gnome remix is the same as normal ubuntu release. At least, gnome remix is using gdm instead of lightdm. I installed "plymouth-x11". and then run "sudo plymouthd ; sudo plymouth --show-splash ; sleep 10 ; sudo killall plymouthd". the screen is not the one I saw during boot. It used to be the one I saw during boot in ubuntu 11.10. (not sure if my words make sense to you or not). I will try to check plymouth again. thanks.
<dr_willis> the_dark_knight:  normally one sticks to whats in the repositories. You can look for PPA's or other places for newer versions
<Novus> omfg how do I remove unity? and go back to the old style?
<dr_willis> the_dark_knight:  its possible newer versions are in backports repo also
<aeon-ltd> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<aeon-ltd> Novus: see above
<alkaliv2> sgo11, No that guide is for normal gnome and unity.  You'll have to google for the splash screen associated with gnome 3.x
<sgo11> alkaliv2, thanks. let me check. :)
<Novus> why did they have to add this POSO
<dr_willis> Novus:  get over it...
<dr_willis> ranting elsewhere please
<aeon-ltd> Novus: to create real change in ux, you don't make impacts by just making the 2 panel set up 'a little better'.
<dr_willis> Darn people for trying to be innovative...
<Novus> inovatid is fine
<Novus> but unity is like win 8\
<dr_willis> Err.. No its not.
<Novus> it's crap
<dr_willis> it was out some time befor win8
<Novus> eh,.. anyway
<dr_willis> and it works very well.
<ServerSage> Novus: THis is a topic that has been beaten to death in here.  Please, for the LOVE of GOD, drop it.
<aeon-ltd> if anything it's more mac like
<Novus> oh I know
<cfhowlett> Novus, as you are not seeking tech advice, perhaps you'd better happier discussing this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Novus> it it was so good they should have left it in the app market and let people DL it
<alkaliv2> I can't find a definitive source.  Does gnome remix 12.10 use plymouth as the boot-up splash or is it something different altogether?
<dr_willis> Novus:  the GNOME Devs Killed off GNome2.
<CarlosMadrid35> hello
<cfhowlett> CarlosMadrid35, greetings
<CarlosMadrid35> greetings cfhowlett
<dr_willis> alkaliv2:  i imaine they all use plymouth
<CarlosMadrid35> could someone tell me the meaning of "stay over there"?
<cfhowlett> CarlosMadrid35, um, this is ubuntu support ... and that's not an ubuntu statement
<{{mikey}}> dr_willis: & alkaliv2, I've never heard of it, but does it not use upstart like the rest of ubuntu?
<alex__> i0òi
<CarlosMadrid35> i went to english channel but nobody answered me
<cfhowlett> CarlosMadrid35, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dr_willis> {{mikey}}:  ive not seen a ubuntu variant that dosent use upstart..
<CarlosMadrid35> no cfhowlett
<alkaliv2> {{mikey}} dr_willis, I was assuming so.  sgo11 was asking me how to change the themes for plymouth but I linked him to an article http://handytutorial.com/change-the-boot-splash-screen-theme-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<CarlosMadrid35> excuse me
<alkaliv2> he says it didn't change it for him
<dr_willis> theres plymouth themes in the repos. and you use the alternatives system i recall
<dr_willis> should be a guide on it at the askubuntu.com site
<{{mikey}}> Sorry, I obviously missed the start of that conversation
<alkaliv2> No problem, I was just trying to make sure I told him right and that the splash was indeed plymouth even on UGR
<sgo11> I don't think ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 is using plymouth. I can not find what it uses by google either.
<OerHeks> sgo11,  we can't tell either, as ubuntu-remix is a derivate.
<sgo11> OerHeks, I think you mean ubuntu-gnome, right? I am asking there. not many people in that channel. haven't got the answer.
<worm> I had just upgraded my nautilus to 3.6.3, which changed a lot on the UI and hotkeys and made me feel so unfamiliar. Is there anyway to downgrade it?
<sgo11> By the way, even if ubuntu gnome remix is not using plymouth, how can I ask it to use plymouth? in that way, I can then modify that splash screen. :) thanks.
<OerHeks> worm, how did you upgrade ?
<worm> OerHeks: By fetching the .deb file from ubuntu repo manually and then dpkg
<alkaliv2> sgo11, even if you could you'd have to be able to disable whatever was running by default so the two don't run together at startup
<alkaliv2> worm, if you need a guide http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<sgo11> alkaliv2, is that possible to find out what is running by default by checking some configuration files? thanks.
<worm> I thought that version had been added to the repo in 13.04, so I thought that it should be safety enough and then upgraded it. However the huge changes made me unfamiliar and I decided to downgrade it. That is the whole story...
<Novus> do they install grub now when there is no other systen oboard?
<sgo11> worm, I am using nautilus 3.6.3. it's pretty cool. you should stick with it. the GUI will be upgrade to it sooner or later from my point of view. hehe. :)
<OerHeks> worm, uninstall & purge the files, and reinstall nautilus from softwarecentre
<worm> Thanks. I'll try that.
<alkaliv2> sgo11, if you google each process by following this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/37957/how-do-i-manage-applications-on-startup-in-gnome-3 you might find out what to disable
<alkaliv2> sgo11, I repeat.  Might.
<piet> good morning... hp pavilion laptop, win7 and ubuntu 12.04 dual boot... yesterday using the package manager willing to update from 12.04 to 12.10... now can't even start ubuntu anymore... in grub is asking win or ubuntu, choose ubuntu then screen goes black... however, with famous drum sound still going after a few secs
<sgo11> alkaliv2, thanks. let me see. :)
<alkaliv2> piet, can you ctrl+alt+f1 to a login terminal from the black screen?
<piet> @alkaliv2: i can try various things, but always no image
<Novus> well this is kewl
<Novus> they ficex audo right out of the box
<sgo11> I have another question. not sure if I can ask here. it's ubuntu gnome remix too. When I click "power off", my laptop can not be shutdown properly. This problem happens 95% of time. The keyboard is no longer functional after clicking the poweroff button. but all led lights are still on. btw, sudo shutdown -h now is working fine. thanks.
<alkaliv2> piet, one thing to try choosing the recovery mode kernel, opening your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and seeing what errors you are getting from boot up
<Novus> i got to say
<Novus> this sounds better then wmp
<Novus> lol
<Novus> how do I see if my drivers where installed for display?
<piet> i tried the recovery mode already (i have two versions for recovery mode: something number 28 and number 35 or something like that): when starting the 28, it says problem with my graphics card, and the screen where it asks me what to do freezes, and the 35 also goes black
 * the_dark_knight is studying apparmor
<alkaliv2> Novus, Nvidia-legacy drivers aren't installed by default.  Likely you are running nouveau
<Novus> right so how do I check that?
<Novus> nm
<Novus> youtubed i
<Novus> r
<alkaliv2> Novus, if you opena terminal and type
<Novus> yes?
<alkaliv2> lsmod it should give output and list nouveau
<indistylo> haramkhoro
<dr_willis> or if you grep the xorg logs it should have a 'Driver' line
<alkaliv2> dr_willis, can I trouble you to help with Piet? I'm not terribly familiar with recovery mode in ubuntu
<Novus> yea it;s not nvidea driver
<dr_willis> alkaliv2:  neer heard of Piet.
<dr_willis> never
<alkaliv2> piet, explain again the issue you're having at login to dr_willis
<piet> @alkaliv2: would it not be easier to try to reinstall? but i am afraid how to do it, since i want to install it overwriting the ubuntu partition, not creating a new one and thus loosing more space
<dr_willis> you can always get the space back afterwards
<piet> @dr_willis: good morning... hp pavilion laptop, win7 and ubuntu 12.04 dual boot... yesterday using the package manager willing to update from 12.04 to 12.10... now can't even start ubuntu anymore... in grub is asking win or ubuntu, choose ubuntu then screen goes black... however, with famous drum sound still going after a few secs
<alkaliv2> Novus, are you on a 32-bit system?
<dr_willis> piet:  you got an external monitor plugged in? just for fun. try the fn-whatever key on the laptop to toggle the monitors.. saw once where it was defaulting to an external display even tho none was installed
<piet> @dr_willis: no matter which option, in the end screen always goes black (ubuntu normal mode, safe mode and then recovery 28 and 35,...)
<piet> no, no ext. monitor
<dr_willis> piet:  try the 'text' option and 'nomodeset' to see if those work. or at least get you to a console where you can login at
<piet> text option also does not work
<dr_willis> Ive definatly seen a weird laptop defaulted to the external port once.. happened to hit the fn-Monitorselection key  and it got it working
<dr_willis> try 'text nomodeset' perhaps?
<Novus> os32 systm 64
<dr_willis> if you had ssh installed - id suggest sshing in from a differnt pc and see whats goin gon.
<alkaliv2> Novus, check this link against your card http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise
<piet> it seems a very strange option, the fn-key, but weird enough to try it out... i will reboot and see if it works, if so thank you, if not... see you in a few minutes
<alkaliv2> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> i definatly had a laptop that defaulted once to external.. but after using that fn-# key a few times.. it started defaulting to the internal.. guy may have hit it while in windows and it was rembered across reboots or somthing
<zamba> where has the dhcp server gone to?
<dr_willis> we heard the sounds.. blank sceen. ;)
<alkaliv2> stranger things have happened for sure.
<zamba> nevermind
<alkaliv2> what does ubuntu recovery mount?  Just the root filesystem or any partition at all?
<dr_willis> just the / as far as i know
<dr_willis> you are supposed to do what you need from there
<dr_willis> try it and see. ;)
<alkaliv2> I thought so.  Which is why it was weird when he said it complained about his graphics card in recovery mode
<dr_willis> recovery mode - dosent start up the X gui... so i dont see how
<dr_willis> but i rarely use recovery mode. so there could be some options in there i dont recall
<alkaliv2> I agree with you.  I was trying to get him to check the Xorg.0.log but I'm so rusty I don't know that I could have told him how to get it to me
<Novus> i am goingto install 64bit version as the other was a tab laggy
<Novus> hopfully this will solve that
<Novus> besides
<Novus> I think I narrowed it down anyway
<Novus> of what the issue was
<piet> @dr_willis... started up ubuntu in normal mode, it suddenly showed my normal login screen... typed the password... opened ubuntu... but only background screen... no icon or program bar or anything... the restarded, then back again, tried fn button, no use
<ezio> where are the kernel headers installed to?
<ikonia> /usr/src normally
<dr_willis> piet:  if you saw the wallpaper then X was working
<piet> x?
<helmut_> hi
<dr_willis> your video card/3d drivers are not beingseen/used so unity 3d/compiz is failing to start
<helmut_> hi
<dr_willis> thats a VERY differnt problem then a Blank/Black display at bootup
<piet> but like i said, after the second startup, it was black again
<dr_willis> you shouldnt have messed with the fn keys..
<dr_willis> see if you can get back to the login screen
<Novus> so did they actually start getting good software for ubuntu yet?
<dr_willis> then you can try to  reinstall the drivers from the console
<Novus> linux*
<dr_willis> Novus:  care to be a bit less vague?
<Novus> Well I am a 3d designer for video games
<Novus> I port to android
<Novus> i don't like windows 8
<piet> how can i open the console using keyboard only? since i have no icons what so ever - if it shows again, since 99% it only shows black screen
<Novus> what i need are 3d design programs
<piet> and how to install drivers in console? what are the commands?
<Novus> and audio fixes
<dr_willis> piet:  the CONSOLES are what you get to via  the alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 keys
<dr_willis> piet:  whats your video card?
<piet> i think radeon
<alkaliv2> Goodnight and good luck everyone
<dr_willis> you really should determine exactly..  you can irc from the consoles also.
<piet> i have specific video memory, that is what i know for sure, not shared
<cfhowlett> Novus, plenty of 3d design programs are listed in the software center ...
<piet> how can i check my specific card in win7
<tabasko> does somebody know if there is tool like tree which would create image from directiry tree?
<Novus> nomodeset <--- is what i used
<tabasko> like jpgs,svg
<dr_willis> piet:  see if you can et to the login screne, try alt-ctrl-f1 to see  if you can get to a console.. then  try installing some non unity desktop  to get a working system so you can then try to fix unity/drivers from an actual desktop.
<dr_willis> piet:  this way you dont need to be changeing OS all the time
<dr_willis> piet:  if you can get to a console.. and assuming networking is working 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop' should install a nice old skool desktop you can select from the login screen. it should work with any drivers
<OerHeks> tabasko,  why not send your filetree to txt:   tree > filename.txt
<piet> i am a very inexperienced IT'er... what would be the difference between just reinstalling it or trying to solve this - for me - seemingly hard problem where i have to work in a console where i don't know any of the commmands?
<dr_willis> piet:  if you want to reinstall then reinstall..
<dr_willis> if you want to try to fix things.. then try to fix things
<piet> do you think reinstall will resolve the problem? since i will do a reinstall, and not an update?
<dr_willis> spending some time learning the shell basics will be worth doing
<dr_willis> No idea.
<Novus> one other thing
<Novus> I got a usb dongle
<Novus> did they every fix that thing where you had to connect via lan before wifi was activated?
<Novus> or was that just for laptops?
<dr_willis> hopefully they will look into that failsafe-x stuff again and have some fallback modes for these cases where the desktop semi-loads.. i see this happening in here easially 5+ times a week
<piet> i'll give the repair a go...
<dr_willis> Novus:  if you are refering to the need to get 'addational drivers'  it depends on your wireless chipset.
<cfhowlett> Novus, it was NEVER the case that you were required to lan before you could wifi.  some wifi works out of the box, some requires a little work.
<Novus> drivers?
<dr_willis> I have several cheap wifi dongles that work out of the box. :)
<OerHeks> some wifi firmware cannot be included so no, cannot be fixed.
<dr_willis> Wifi cards need drivers.. yes...
<Novus> also
<Novus> is it possible to remove grub during the install phase
<Novus> II seen it last time it was installed by defualt
<Mokilok> Hello, I asked a question earlier about having multiple users rdp to my ubuntu 12.10 workstation and you guys suggested LTSP as a solution. I wanted to clarify that I only need two users to log on to the workstation at once so a pxe boot thin client solution isn't really what I'm after.
<dr_willis> theres a dialog/pulldown to not install grub
<Mokilok> Does anyone have any idea's as to how two users can lot on to an ubuntu 12.10 workstation remotely and simultaneously?
<Mokilok> log on to*
<AcidRain> my remote desktop has appeared to have blocked me. this happened when i made too many failed connections from a remote location instead of LAN.
<dr_willis> Mokilok:  several ways... freenx, ssh, vnc and a ssh tunnle
<dr_willis> Mokilok:  xdmcp (old schoop)
<Novus> that before or after the keyboard layout?
<AcidRain> can anyone help me? also, i know the password is right. but it still wouldnt let me connect remotely outside of LAN
<dr_willis> Novus:  no idea.
<Novus> weird it asks where you want it installed
<Novus> not if you want it
<dr_willis> and i recall a pull down menu saying nowhere..
<dr_willis> same menu item  i thought
<AcidRain> my remote desktop has appeared to have blocked me. this happened when i made too many failed connections from a remote location instead of LAN. i am currently inside LAN, using VNC. i have connected before. but now it said connection refused
<Mokilok> dr_willis: Do you know of any windows based applications that will allow me to remote desktop via SSH?
<dr_willis> Mokilok:  freenx or vnc can do a remote desktop  or xming and ssh x forwarding.
<Blkrdo> If i want to make a ubuntu minimal cd,which installs like a normal ubuntu cd,will simply installing ubiquity do?
<tabasko> OerHeks, already done that. I was wondering if I could create nice graphics like that insted of ascii :)
<tabasko> tought it is one nice looking ascii
<AcidRain> in ubuntu, how do i get a list of drives, even if they havent been mounted
<dr_willis> sudo blkid
<dr_willis> is one way AcidRain
<sgo11> hi, regarding bug opening, when I open a bug, how long should I wait until the first comment from developers? Do I need to assign the bug to somebody or should I wait for someone to assign the bug by themselves? thanks.
<iceroot> AcidRain: sudo fdisk -l
<iceroot> sgo11: depending on the bug, can you post the bugnumber?
<lunitik> sgo11: If you want to triage your own bug, there shouldn't be any problem with that, but it is unnecessary. If you assign it incorrectly someone else will just correct it.
<Trinsta> So my wireless connetion on Ubuntu 12.10 keeps dropping
<Trinsta> if i disconnect and re it works fine for a minute but then drops out again
<Blkrdo> Ubiquity in ubuntu mini remix! Will it install then?
<Trinsta> what should i do to fix it?
<sgo11> iceroot, it's about gnome-shell. I haven't got any answers within one month. :) #1115855
<dr_willis> Blkrdo:  what?
<iceroot> sgo11: you are using a PPA
<cfhowlett> Change the login icon: I'm running Ubuntustudio 12.04.  Want to customize the default login icon
<iceroot> sgo11: and if i get the bug correct, the bug is related to packages from a ppa
<sgo11> ice799,  no. without PPA, the problem exists. The reason why I use PPA, it's because I am trying to fix the bug.
<Blkrdo> Dr_willis: i am remastring a ubuntu mini remix so that i cn install it to hdd like a regular live cd! Jst by installing ubiquity do? Or do i ned to cnfigure smthng extra?
<sgo11> ice799, sorry. the wrong person.
<cristian_c> Hi
<piet> @dr_willis... no luck... no login screen, several tries, and every time i tried alt-ctrl-f1, but always nothing after hearing the ubuntu opening sound
<sgo11> iceroot, the reason why I use the ppa, it's because I am trying to fix the bug by that ppa. The problem exists since the fresh installation.
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> piet:  but you said it worked once? thats... odd..
<redcat> hi everybody
<ben1253> does anybody know IRC for Backtrack??
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|ben1253,
<ubottu> ben1253,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dr_willis> ben1253:  i think a look on thebacktrack web site would tell you that info also. ;)
<piet> it didn't really work, it just showed the login screen and after entering my password, i got the background picture but with no icon
<ben1253> dr_willis: i tried,but i didn't find anything.
<dr_willis> piet:  yes.. IF you can get to the login screen then the system is working.. its a matter of going to the console then and installing an alternative desktop
<dr_willis> piet:  but you cant even get to the login screen any more?
<Novus> anyone use nettalk?
<piet> no, since i tried several times, and it does not come back anymore
<iceroot> sgo11: ah ok, sorry then i got it wrong
<dr_willis> this is when having a spare pc to ssh in from is worth big money.. or even an android phone
<sgo11> iceroot, ^_^ I just don't know why nobody replies me in that bug. that was the first time I opened a bug. It stops me opening another one since I feel it's useless to open a bug if nobody cares.
<iceroot> sgo11: i am always joining #ubuntu-bugs and ask there if someone can have a look, normally you will get "we need more information", "can you test xy and post the result on the bug" and so on
<iceroot> sgo11: but its always the best way to open a bug when you are facing a bug
<dr_willis> you got X # of  people posting bugs... and only X/10000 who can work on them.. ;)
<Fuzzles>  would ubuntu run on a 1gb netbook?
<dr_willis> Fuzzles:  it runs on mine.
<dr_willis> Fuzzles:  i tend to use Lubuntu on netbooks.
<sgo11> iceroot, thanks for telling me that channel. I will try it. :)
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, yes, but you'd probably enjoy xubuntu or lubuntu even more ...
<Fuzzles> dr_willis, cfhowlett thanks its for my girlfriend she cant stand windows starter :P
<dr_willis> id definatly try lubuntu then
<Fuzzles> dr_willis, the problem is shes needs more features which i know lubuntu dont work as a full computer really
<dr_willis> features such as?
<AcidRain> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<AcidRain> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<AcidRain> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<AcidRain> anybody else get this?
<dr_willis> your ppa is down, o dosent have  support for your release
<AcidRain> dr_willis, is it ok if i remove this ppa?
<dr_willis> AcidRain:  if you have no idea what its for.. why do you have it.
<AcidRain> dr_willis, it looks to me it the main one
<dr_willis>  slicer/ppa  i dont think is a main one...
<OerHeks> AcidRain, no precise candidate >> https://launchpad.net/~slicer/+archive/ppa
<dward> so Buran is the system is going to start 2 seconds faster? or 2 times faster?
<Bergcube> Ubuntu 12.10.  When I open some (but not all) MKV files in Totem nothing happens. Totem just stands at 0 seconds, idling. I've been googling, but hasn't come any closer to a solution. I know I could probably get it playing in VLC or some other player, but I'd prefer to fix Totem. Any tips?
<cfhowlett> Bergcube, have you installed mkv codecs?
<Bergcube> cfhowlett ~ Not sure to be honest.  Do you happen to know the package name?  I can check it right away.
<cfhowlett> Bergcube, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<histo> !codecs | Bergcube
<ubottu> Bergcube: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bergcube> cfhowlett, Yeah, I did that.
<F3Speech> When I run "rm -vrf <folderorfiles> from a mounted xfs filesystem nothing happens, no errors or no deletions. Anyone any ideas why? I can see the same folder via a samba share and can rightclick delete from windows removing the folder/file easily.
<Novus> how do in stall a driver in terminal?
<Novus> make -- make install?
<dr_willis> Novus:  what driver
<cfhowlett> !paste > me
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<Novus> rtl8187
<dr_willis> Novus:  that a wireless card or what?
<Matt__> Hi
<Novus> yeas
<Novus> my main computer is router lan lin connected to that
<Novus> I have a wifi card that putw out wireless sig
<dr_willis> for most wifi cards if the drivers are not included - you use the addational-drivers tool to  download/install the needed drivers
<Novus> I am going to connect that to 2nd desktop via wireless
<Novus> i have the driver
<dward> that is included in compat-drivers
<dr_willis> what do you have EXCATLY?
<dr_willis> the drivers are most likely in the repos.
<dward> rtl8187 is included in compat-wireless
<Novus> I cannot get to repos until I connect to internet
<dward> *compat-drivers i mean
<dr_willis> Novus:  and you cant compile source code without the extra pacjages either.
<dward> compat-drivers is included in the standard ubuntu install
<dr_willis> so his card should just work. ;)
<dward> yep
<histo> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Novus> wow
<Novus> I been away from ubuntu and griping about it for far to long
<Novus> they fixed every glitch (aside from nvidia) I have had so far
<dr_willis> Think how good it would be if all the HW makers provided better support..
<dr_willis> or stopped having annoying legal limitations on their junk
<the_dark_knight> Hi, how do I check if my system is 32bit or 64bit?
<llutz> the_dark_knight: uname -m
<kluejay> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu with an encrypted home folder in a separate /home partition. Since I reset the EFI store on the device I can no longer boot Ubuntu. I want to re install. How can I make a fresh installation use my existing encrypted home folder?
<Novus> ok got internet
<kluejay> Anyone?
<dr_willis> I never use encrypted stuff.. so i got nothing...
<iceroot> kluejay: tell the installer (partition part) to use sdXY as home without reformating it
<cfhowlett> How do I change the login icon in Ubuntustudio 12.04  http://imagebin.org/249823
<Novus> sudo apt-get install nvidia current?
<kluejay> iceroot: Yes I know but the home folder is encrypted
<markveidemanis> Hi
<markveidemanis> how do i switch windows in ubuntu?
<iceroot> kluejay: the installer is asking you if you want to encrypt /home, say "yes" and then tell the installer to use the existing /home partition
<histo> markveidemanis: alt tab
<markveidemanis> thanks
<iceroot> kluejay: the first part is pulling the correct packages
<histo> markveidemanis: if you hold the windows key down for a few seconds it will pop up keybaord shortcuts
<iceroot> kluejay: the second part is mounting /home/.username to /home/username
<iceroot> kluejay: /home/michael/.Private    221G    128G   81G   62% /home/michael
<iceroot> kluejay: there is still /home/username and that needs to be used
<kluejay> iceroot: Yes but will it work if the username folder is already encrypted?
<kluejay> by a previous installation
<iceroot> kluejay: as i said 2 times already, yes :)
<kluejay> iceroot: Are you sure on that, because I really don't want to lose data.
<dr_willis> iceroot:  final answer? would you like ot make a call?> ;)
<iceroot> kluejay: its not an encryption partition, its an encrpyted directory so there is no difference for the installer/partition part
<dr_willis> You should of allready had stuff backed up...
<iceroot> kluejay: if you dont want to lose data you will use your backup
<iceroot> dr_willis: i call you :)
<Novus> is nvidia drivers in repos?
<sgo11> in text.plymouth, it has black= white= brown= blue=, what are they? how can I change the background color to a specific one? thanks.
<dr_willis> Line is busy
<dr_willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 37197 kB, installed size 105665 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<dr_willis> Novus:  yes. normally installed via the addational-drivers tool/tab
<iceroot> kluejay: if you dont trust me, use /home on / on the installation part and after the system is installed edit /etc/fstab to use your real home-partition, install the cryptsetup tools and mount your original home partition
<Novus> well that's good
<Novus> it's giving me an error fro su password
<kluejay> iceroot: I will try your method, so I assume I have to use the same username and password.
<sgo11> Novus, yeah, nvidia driver is in repo. you'd better install it through command line. it has some problems in ubuntu 12.10. you may need to install additional kernel headers manually if your nvidia driver is not working properly.
<dr_willis> Novus:  what are you doing exactly?
<iceroot> kluejay: yes
<iceroot> !sudo | Novus
<ubottu> Novus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Novus> atm just trying to install drivers
<iceroot> Novus: dont use "su" because there is no root-account enabled by default
<dr_willis> Novus:  and HOW.. exactly.
<kluejay> iceroot: I thought maybe the encrypted directory relied on local certificated or something along with the password for decryption
<Novus> but it's been eons since I used terminal
<Novus> through terminal - repos
<Novus> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Novus> I thought that's what it was
<dr_willis> That normally does it for me.
<iceroot> kluejay: no, the encrypted directory is protected with a passphrase/key, that key will be opened with your password and then the encrypted directory is mounted into /home/username like on this example /home/michael/.Private    230751380 134149072   84880792   62% /home/michael
<Novus> how do I check my SU password?
<dr_willis> there is no 'su' password
<iceroot> Novus: there is no "su" password
<dr_willis> you use your users password. to SUDO
<Novus> right
<iceroot> Novus: use "sudo" and not "su"
<Novus> for some reason now that isn't working
<indistylo> gandu
<iceroot> Novus: and the sudo-password is your user-password
<Novus> i put log in automaticall
<dr_willis> Novus:  dosent matter.. your user still has a password
<iceroot> Novus: so your real question is "i forgot my userpassword,how to restore it"?
<Novus> sure
<indistylo> +i
<dr_willis> try going to the console and logging in.. see if you can login in right
<Novus> brb
<histo> !passwd | Novus
<dr_willis> #1 reason to disable autologin -- so you rember your password... ;)
<histo> !passwords | Novus
<ubottu> Novus: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<raj> how do I get my local IP address?
<redcat> hi everybody
<dr_willis> ifconfig   shows it raj
<raj> thank you
<raj> inet addr?
<Tex_Nick> 2 things that people forget ...  passwords & backups
<dr_willis> backup your passwords...
<dr_willis> and password protect it!
<Tex_Nick> LOL ;-)
<dr_willis> Then write it down on a post-it note.
<cfhowlett> and post in the left hand screen corner
<raj> how do I get the current gateway?
<llutz> raj: route -n
<Tex_Nick> \roflmao
<raj> thank you
<Gonzo89> Hi i have a problem with converting a file into utf-8 (Ubuntu 6). "file -i filename.php" returns "filename.php: text/x-c; charset=us-ascii". (Why on earth text/x-c don't know) I tried "iconv -f US-ASCII -t UTF-8 filename.php > newfilename.php" and "file -i newfilename.php" still return charset=us-ascii. Thanks for any help/hint
<redcat> !list
<ubottu> redcat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> raj: or "ip n s"
<Novus> test
<Novus> ok I just lost compiz
<Novus> lol
<dr_willis> look under the couch
<Novus> yea right
<Novus> on a good note,.. comp was workign very fast
<r0ugenode> hi im having trouble installing ubuntu
<sgo11> Gonzo89, how many files are you going to convert? if not many, why don't you just create a new text file, and then copy the old file contents to the new file and then save. it will be utf-8 encoding by default.
<Novus> brb again
<hector__> hi everyone :)
<Gonzo89> sgo11: Many files but i get a hint maybe it works now
<hector__> how can you repair bad sectors of a removed notebook hard drive if the only other computer you have is a netbook?
<dr_willis> i have a universial USB adaptor lets me plug in any style to it.
<dr_willis> some netbooks also can take normal notebook sided hes
<dr_willis> sized
<sgo11> Gonzo89, I just tried your iconv way. it works fine.
<dr_willis> or use a live -usb on the actual ntebook with the notebook hd in it..
<r0ugenode> can you help restore my raspberry pi network
<admin0> hi .. when I create a backport .. which file I need to change, so that the distro is updated to which I am making the backport
<r0ugenode> ??
<hetal> I'm looking at the output of lspci, and I see the following output: 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02).  Does this mean that the laptop HDD is an IDE drive?
<r0ugenode> my raspberry pi with ubuntu installed
<admin0> i am making a backport from quantal to precise ..  which file do I edit to say its for precise and not quantal
<dr_willis> r0ugenode:  Err.. im not aware of a ubuntu for the raspberry pi.
<dr_willis> Unles theres been some ports in the last month or 2
<molensis> how can i get the glmatrix working?
<sgo11> Gonzo89, "iconv -f <old_encoding> -t <new_encoding> old.txt > new.txt". it works very well. I never know this command. hehe. very useful.
<hector__> dr willis, for live usb on netbook, I need first to encase the notebook HDD, correct?
<llutz> hetal: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX      to find out what hdd you have exactly, lspci just shows the controller
<dr_willis> hector__:  you need an enclosuer for the HD/adaptor..
<dr_willis> hector__:  or use a live usb on the original laptop with the hd in it.
<pritesh> is it possible i can install Ubuntu with xfce in 800 MB ??
<hector__> I never enclosed a removed HDD, is it simple to do?
<dr_willis> hector__:  plug in 2 wires..
<fidel> pritesh: 800mb space for the entire install?
<cfhowlett> pritesh, best to try xubuntu or lubuntu for that little space
<pritesh> fidel yes
<hetal> llutz: Thanks a ton. The only output there mentioning anything about ATA is: Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 1:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7. I'm guessing I have SATA1 then?
<cfhowlett> !mini|pritesh,
<ubottu> pritesh,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hector__> found a yt video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atgG5dOsp-w
<pritesh> cfhowlett, i started with Minimal cd but when it starts installing it crossed size
<dr_willis> i have a universial adaptor for trouble shooting.. it can ide/mini-ide/sata ;)
<pritesh> ubottu, only the media cd size is low but after installation it crossed 1 GB
<Ben64> dr_willis: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812232002 ?
<dr_willis> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=767474&is=REG&A=details&Q=
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> handy thing to have in the pc toolbox.
<Ben64> oh even better
<Ben64> mine is 2.0 only. the extra speed would be nice
<dr_willis> yep  - mine is older 2.0  a 3 would be better
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis & cfhowlett : regarding the above thread on passwords & backups ... you guys mind if i post that on the www.bash.org ( quote database home ) that's a great topic for the QDB ?
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, I see no objection ...
<molensis> where can i find the screensavers in gnome in ubuntu filesystem?
<raj> why doesn't ubuntu use mesa?
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett:  ok thanks ... with dr_willis's approval i'll post it ... was a response from the two of you ;-)
<Tex_Nick> *great response
<tokern3> how delet accounts in freenode
<lunitik> tokern3, Did you actually go through the process of registering the account?
<dr_willis> tokern3:  ask in #freenode
<lunitik> tokern3, If you did not, there is nothing to do, the account will not be remembered.
<raj> why doesn't ubuntu use mesa?
<lunitik> raj, It does
<lunitik> raj, dpkg -l | grep mesa  <-- lists the packages pertaining to mesa... note the ii means it is installed
<lunitik> raj, Even when Ubuntu moves to Mir, it is likely mesa will continue to be used, it is essentially the DirectX of Linux
<the_dark_knight> Hi, How do I get the list of python modules I have installed using either easy_install / pip?
<lunitik> the_dark_knight, no idea, but you can do dpkg -l | grep python
<lunitik> I dunno why you'd want third party tools for something so basic
<dr_willis> python and perl both have their own special repo thanggies i recall. ;) never used the feature.
<dr_willis> ruby has a similer thing also i recall
<Kartagis> is there a useful document for building html5-validator on top of w3c-validator on ubuntu?
<Novus> anyone know how to get a command line with a bad graphic drive in use? lol
<dr_willis> use the console
<ikonia> Novus: boot into vesa xorg driver
<fidel> Novus: ctrl+alt+1-6 ?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Novus> it's trying to start in low graphic mod
<hector__> universal drive adapter seems to be a handy tool, thank you dr.
<fidel> as optional idea: is ssh running on that machine?
<hector__> is it applicable on a non-enclosed HDD?
<dr_willis> err..it  is what you plug the hd into ...
<dr_willis> a temp fix for accessing the hd.
<dr_willis> so the only thing it would be used for would be a hd thats not allready in an enclosuer
<raj> thanks lunitik
<raj> :)
<ikonia> raj: are you using arch or ubuntu ?
<Novus> grr
<dr_willis> woof?
<Novus> there was a tuy on nvidia DRIVERS
<Novus> this wasn't the correct one
<Novus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioMeSCoyYng
<dr_willis> all i normally do is install the nvidia-current package. or run the addational-drivers tool.. it can depend on your exact chipset
<Novus> now I can't get into software sources to change the thing
<dr_willis> and hopefully you are not using that dual-gpu optimus stuff
<Novus> no,.. a 7300 gs
<Novus> lol
<dr_willis> If its a very old card  - it might not be supported by the nvidia drivers any more.
<dr_willis> jockey-text or the jockey-gtk tool should give info. (on 12.04)
<Novus> well it's weird
<Novus> it seems like it works
<Novus> but the screen size shoot up huge
<Novus> or it don't show the menues
<dr_willis> you mean its LOW res? or High res?
<Novus> it's hi res with no menus
<dr_willis> run the nvidia-settings tool to select the res you want to use.
<dr_willis> you mean its Just the desktop wallpaper and nothing else?
<Novus> yup
<Novus> and a few files
<dr_willis> what files?
<dr_willis> details help.....
<Novus> just some crap I had on the desktop
<dr_willis> see if the guest user works.
<Novus> what is the nvidia tools?
<dr_willis> the nvidia drivers come with the 'nvidia-setting' tools to configure the nvidia stuff
<raj> ikonia, yes and arch
<Novus> how can i switch display back to that othe rdefaultdriver in command prompt?
<lunitik> dr_willis, They got rid of jockey, it is in Software Center's Software Sources now.
<wero> #ubuntu mexico
<dr_willis> lunitik:  theres still jocky-text
<cfhowlett> !es|wero
<ubottu> wero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<you-tee-f> is ubuntu certified enterily ?'POSIX conform' ?
<lunitik> Novus, you can blacklist the module you do not want to use and reboot... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624 for some details on that
<lunitik> you-tee-f, well, linux is, yes...
<lunitik> you-tee-f, Ubuntu is the total operating that includes a kernel called linux, which is posix conformant.
<jpds> lunitik: Not according to Wikipedia.
<lunitik> jpds, What does Wikipedia disagree on?
<jpds> lunitik: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux#cite_ref-61
<Novus> it be quicker to just reinstall the systme
<Novus> lol
<saintpouf> yeah
<jpds> saintpouf: Quite.
<saintpouf> p
<lunitik> jpds, It doesn't say it doesn't comply, it says only one distro has been certified...
<you-tee-f> yes
<lunitik> jpds, Just means no one else has bothered to pay to be certified, but that one has been, it's not like that project particularly targeted certification so everyone is certified.
<lunitik> Well, effectively.
<Novus> http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_7200.html
<Novus> need driver for that
<dr_willis> Novus:  does the addational-drivers tool suggest a driver for your card?
<jpds> lunitik: Yeah, but his question was for certification. ;-)
<lunitik> jpds, No, he has asked if Linux complies.
<Novus> the system was borked
<jpds> lunitik: "is ubuntu certified enterily ?"
<Novus> I had to reinstall
<lunitik> jpds, Ahh, you are correct, my apologies.
<Novus> where is additional drivers too? software sources?
<lunitik> Novus, yes
<you-tee-f> that was my bad, actually i was just meaning if ubuntu just complies to POSIX
<you-tee-f> guess i've had my answer whatesoever
<you-tee-f> thank
<Novus> holy fuck
<Novus> North korea is endingthe armisis
<cfhowlett> !language|Novus,
<Novus> here we go!
<ubottu> Novus,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Citillara> Hello, just a little question, putting a script inside /etc/rc0.d makes it run during the shutdown phase of a reboot or during its reboot phase ?
<Novus> sorry
<Novus> but WOW
<DJones> Novus: Its not really an Ubuntu topic though
<Novus> right, but it's news,.. anyway
<DJones> Novus: See /topic - This channel is only for Ubuntu support, not general news issues
<cfhowlett> Novus, best to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic then
<lunitik> Novus, there is #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about it, someone might be interested
<dr_willis> 12.10 has the addational drivers under a tab of the 'software-sources' tool.. or you can use jockey-text i hear
<dr_willis> 12.04 has jockey-gtk you can run
<Novus> still reloading the OS,.. > China is actually on our side
<cfhowlett> !ot|Novus,
<ubottu> Novus,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> reloading? MS training has kicked in it seems...
<Guest__> Test
<Novus> LOL
<Novus> I couldn't get the graphics fixed in command line this is faster
<dr_willis> we mentioned the jockey-text tool several times
<Drenriza> Is their a separate channel for discussing scripting / programming under Ubuntu? Or is this used for such?
<cfhowlett> Drenriza, perhaps in #ubuntu-dev
<dr_willis> scripting programing - is a very big and vague topic. ;)
<lunitik> Drenriza, each language will have its own channel
<dr_willis> what language?
<Novus> you mean purgingthe drivers?
<Novus> I tried that
<Drenriza> dr_willis bash for example.
<lunitik> Drenriza, #bash
<dr_willis> theres 100000s of bash scripting guides and bookd out there
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<lunitik> Drenriza, Such things won't be particular to Ubuntu, and certainly don't pertain to end-user support so this channel isn't appropriate - not least because looking at code when you join a Linux channel will probably scare new users away.
<blabla> hello.  I wanted to use multiple monitors so I installed the latest stable proprietary AMD driver. Now after login my screens are stcuk black and nothing happens. Care to help please ?
<Drenriza> dr_willis / ubottu ty. But it was more because i had a specific question that i could not really find a answer to. But maybe i find a apprioate channel somewhere.
<jpds> Drenriza: There's #ubuntu-devl
<dr_willis> or just ask the specific question here and see..
<jpds> Drenriza: There's #ubuntu-devel*
<Novus> would this be the default driver?
<Novus> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-304.84-driver.html
<Novus> looks like it to me
<dr_willis> the default may not be the latest.
<Novus> released march 4th
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<dr_willis> the default may not be the latest....
<Novus> morning
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett
<Novus> ok it's back booting
<Novus> so where is this tool you mentioned?
<dr_willis> and your relase of ubuntu is which one?
<Novus> 12.10
<dr_willis> under 'software & updates' last tab
<AndJusticeForAll> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Novus> nothing is there
<WakWak> Im on a openvz system. 12.04. UTC time is wrong. Is there anything i can do ? or is it all up to the host ?
<dr_willis> its possible your card is no longer supported by the nvidia drivers then.
<dr_willis> if its an old card
<dr_willis> latest in the repo here is 310 it seems
<Novus> can I ask a question? I mention several times that I have drivers NOT in the repos,.. yet it seems that I am havign difficulty getting an answer as to how to install them. Why is that?
<dr_willis> if the current drivers do not support your card.. and its an older card.. the support has been dropped for the card from the drivers.. You use the gpl open sourced drivers which are installed by default
<WakWak> Novus: Drivers are provided by those who makes them "Nvidia+latest+ubuntu" on google should help if u use nvidia. etc
<dr_willis> theres a list somewher eof what drivers support what cards.
<Novus> I got the driver,.. I don't need a list
<Guest86018> Howdy
<cfhowlett> Novus, for .deb files, sudo dpgk -i foo.deb
<dr_willis> does the driver actually support your card is the question.. and what do you 'got' exactly?
<cfhowlett> *dpkg*
<jatak> Does anyone here use xubuntu?
<jatak> Or xfce?
<cfhowlett> jatak, yes
<WakWak> Im on a openvz system. 12.04. UTC time is wrong. Is there anything i can do ? or is it all up to the host ?
<jatak> Do you know if there's some kind of menu replacement that has a search function?
<jatak> Kinda like the mintmenu in mate
<tokern3> hi
<Novus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioMeSCoyYng
<cfhowlett> jatak, sorry, I've no idea.
<Novus> when I did that earlyer
<Novus> it sorta worked
<cfhowlett> tokern3, greetings
<Novus> but I lost unity and top bar
<onats> hi all. when setting up juju /maas, can i do with just one machine, or i need at least two?
<blabla> uninstalled all ATI drivers, reconfigured x server ... still have black screen after login
<WakWak> join /#ubuntu-dk
<cfhowlett> WakWak, try this:   /join #ubuntu-dk
<lunitik> onats, MAAS isn't really useful with only one machine... juju can be used with lxc on your machine though
<WakWak> cfhowlett: got it. More interested in getting an answer on this one
<WakWak> Im on a openvz system. 12.04. UTC time is wrong. Is there anything i can do ? or is it all up to the host ?
<lunitik> onats, You probably want to discuss that with #ubuntu-server though
<dr_willis> WakWak:  DST just took effect.. is it off by an hour?
<WakWak> dr_willis: yes exactly
<dr_willis> theres a DST setting in some cofnig file i imagine
<dr_willis> or your timezone setting
<WakWak> dr_willis: but host said that he setup the node about 24 hours ago. new node. set it to UTC
<WakWak> reconfiguring tzdata to another timezone doesnt matter. UTC is UTC no matter what the local timezone is set to
<lunitik> onats, MAAS means "Metal as a Service", it is really for mass installations on a server farm
<Kartagis> is there a useful document for building html5-validator on top of w3c-validator on ubuntu?
<redtape-renegade> #ubuntu-uk
<redtape-renegade> mispost ^
<thierry_> bonjour
<hector__> thank you dr., have a good day/night! :)
<onats> lunitik: ok. thanks for that. basically Im looking for an alternative to what I'm doing right now. Everytime I deploy a new VM i clone a virtual box machine, and then set it up again. do you have suggestions? I only have one host at the moment
<lunitik> onats, I would look into ubuntu-vm-builder and use lxc because it is more lightweight and does what you need to test juju... I would also look at explicitely what Dell installed on the Sputnik machines because that workflow is designed for what you want.
<lunitik> onats, I would certainly stop using VirtualBox though, you don't really need that level of virtualization
<Guest15877> hi
<Guest15877> 9697701930
<onats> lunitik:  what do you mean i don't need that level of virtualization/
<lunitik> onats, lxc is a lot lighter, linux on linux doesn't require the entire machine be virtualized
<onats> lunitik: do i get multiple hosts, with different ports?
<onats> on lxc?
<lunitik> onats, lxc is more like jails in the BSD world, or Zones in the solaris world if you are familiar with those...
<onats> not familiar...
<WakWak> Im on a openvz system. 12.04. UTC time is wrong. Is there anything i can do ? or is it all up to the host ?
<lunitik> onats, Look into it, it is much nicer for your usecase  :)
<onats> lunitik: ok will do that. lxc + juju?
<inc0> hi, I have problem with apt, dependency seems to be broken and I can't do anythin about that
<lunitik> onats, yes... and vm-builder - I think it automates building a vm, but I haven't actually tried it myself.
<inc0> http://paste.org/62388 here is output of everything I try to do with apt
<onats> got it. thanks lunitik!
<lunitik> onats, via package "ubuntu-vm-builder"
<lunitik> onats, You're welcome, good luck  :)
<jrib> inc0: have you enabled unofficial repositories, repositories not meant for your ubuntu version, or installed packages manually?
<inc0> jrib, previously yes, I guess, now I'd like to fix these
<jrib> inc0: be more specific as to what you did
<inc0> jrib, hard to tell actually, I don't know when exactly this broke, hold on I'll show you my sources.list
<inc0> http://paste.org/62389 this is how it looks now
<jrib> inc0: why do you say "now"?  How did it look before (what was your last change)?  Also, run « sudo apt-get update » and try again.  If error is identical, pastebin output of « apt-cache policy libkdecore5 libkdeui4 libsolid4 libkio5 ».  If error changes, pastebin new error
<WakWak> Im on a openvz system. 12.04. UTC time is wrong. Is there anything i can do ? or is it all up to the host ?
<XATRIX> Hi guys, any ideas ? http://fpaste.org/z7eA/ http://fpaste.org/UpzW/ ?
<inc0> here is output of apt-cache http://paste.org/62390 and I've untagged any source list which was not official in ubuntu software center
<dr_willis> WakWak:  disable the time sync service. and set the time manually
<WakWak> dr_Willis: how ?
<jrib> inc0: what did you untag?  Be specific
<WakWak> got ntp installed not ntpupdate
<inc0> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu http://deb.opera.com/opera/ these
<inc0> however error occured with these on too
<jrib> inc0: pastebin output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libkio5
<_cronus_> XATRIX, try executing service as root
<inc0> http://paste.org/62391
<XATRIX> oh O_O
<raptor> ynter51
<praka> ,'-',
<raptor> easyrider
<mano> hi
<praka> hello
<XATRIX> _cronus_: http://fpaste.org/XG4w/
<jrib> inc0: apt-cache policy libkparts4
<XATRIX> Seems like it doesn't want to create sylinks for this service
<mano> may i get some help plz
<jrib> !ask | mano
<ubottu> mano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<praka> how can I start ubuntu in terminal mode
<jrib> praka: why?
<mano> i have problem with qJACK
<_cronus_> XATRIX, i think upstart jobs dont use symlinks.
<XATRIX> Ok, but can you please check this log
<XATRIX> http://fpaste.org/wFUe/
<XATRIX> I think the service crashes or what is it ?
<praka> to avoid games
<inc0> jrib, http://paste.org/62392
<jrib> !text | praka
<ubottu> praka: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Novus> so I am down to the onboard GPU
<jrib> inc0: pastebin output of: sudo apt-get install libkio5 libkparts4
<Novus> still not getting the thing working right
<praka> thank you very much
<inc0> jrib, http://paste.org/62394
<jrib> inc0: apt-cache policy libktexteditor4
<_cronus_> XATRIX, maybe it is disabled at /etc/default/irqbalance
<inc0> jrib, http://paste.org/62395
<jrib> inc0: pastebin output of: sudo apt-get install libkio5 libkparts4 libtexteditor4
<XATRIX> #Should irqbalance be enabled?ENABLED="1" #Balance the IRQs only once? ONESHOT="0"
<inc0> jrib, E: Unable to locate package libtexteditor4
<jrib> inc0: pastebin output of: sudo apt-get install libkio5 libkparts4 libktexteditor4
<_cronus_> XATRIX, can u run it from the command line?
<XATRIX> _cronus_: service ipqbalance start ?
<_cronus_> XATRIX, just sudo irqbalance
<XATRIX> yep
<inc0> jrib, http://paste.org/62396
<Novus> anyone else have any ideas?
<XATRIX> But it exits after a while
<jrib> !helpme | Novus
<Novus> installing Nvidia drivers
<ubottu> Novus: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<_cronus_> XATRIX, does it go to the background or does it exit?
<jrib> inc0: what's happening when you do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<Novus> !tool | jrib
<XATRIX> _cronus_: it goes to background, i can see it in a process list, but it dissappears in 30 sec
<XATRIX> Without any warrning, errors
<inc0> jrib, http://paste.org/62397
<_cronus_> XATRIX, try the --debug option
<ikonia> Novus: what did you mean by !tool
<Novus> looking for pm tools
<jrib> Novus: most people probably have no idea what your issue is.  So saying "anyone else have any idea" isn't very productive.  Just repeat your question after about 10 minutes or so if no one has helped you by then
<XATRIX> _cronus_: http://fpaste.org/JgdG/
<ikonia> Novus: did you try the vesa driver as I said ?
<ikonia> Novus: what are "pm tools"
<Novus> private messege
<Novus> where would I get that driver?
<ikonia> Novus: I told you where/how to set it
<Novus> i['ve tried Xorg ones and non of those work
<ikonia> Novus: "xorg ones"....
<ikonia> Novus: did you try the vesa driver as I asked you to ?
<Novus> no,. that messege prolly got lost when I was switching network connections
<ikonia> it didn't, as you said "ok"
<ikonia> and "I'll get back to you"
<Novus> lets try it again i suppose
<Novus> where woudl I get thet driver then?
<ikonia> try it again ?
<ikonia> you've not tried it yet
<_cronus_> XATRIX, maybe your machine is not supported as the first line says
<ikonia> Novus: you need to set the driver type to "vesa" in the xorg.conf
<ikonia> Novus: the driver is part of xorg's default install
<jrib> inc0: is this a kubuntu system?
<inc0> jrib, no, but one time I've tried to install kdevelop
<inc0> that seems to mess things up
<Novus> ok how do I edit the config of that then?
<XATRIX> _cronus_: Not sure, it's ACER Aspire One, Intel Atom N455 , should be NUMA capable
<ikonia> Novus: open the xorg.conf in a text file, find the driver line and set it to Vesa
<jrib> inc0: then probably the easiest solution would be to remove the packages listed at the end of your last paste all at once and then reinsall kdevelop
<Novus> i haven't a clue where that file is
<ikonia> Novus: ok, so what did I tell you earlier about "asking" if you didn't know
<Novus> where is that file?
<ikonia> Novus: what have you been doing all this time to get it working if you've not changed the xorg.conf
<Novus> I been up for 20 hours
<inc0> jrib, I don't care about kdevelop any more, but apt-get purge any of these end with error
<ikonia> Novus: what have you been doing all this time to get it working if you've not changed the xorg.conf
<Novus> sorry I missed it
<jrib> inc0: apt-get purge all at the same time.  You can pastebin the output
<joelataylor> hi - I was hoping to get some clarification on ubuntu's 11.04 apache config for vhosts. I've defined a new vhost in the sites-available dir, yet it never seems to be referenced because the default site always catches the requests. Is it standard to disable the default site when enabling new vhosts?
<_cronus_> XATRIX, i just searched the net. seems normal https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=749710
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 749710 in irqbalance "irqbalance stops after less than a minute of running" [Unspecified,Closed: notabug]
<jrib> !11.04 | joelataylor
<ubottu> joelataylor: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<inc0> jrib,  http://paste.org/62398
<Novus> where is that conf file ikona?
<ikonia> Novus: what have you been doing all this time to get it working if you've not changed the xorg.conf
<jrib> inc0: you can add libkatepartinterfaces4 .  Do note this will take away all your kde stuff, but you should be able to reinstall it later if you want
<emash> i am having trouble setting up nvidia drivers (gf 8500) in 12 10&? Any tips/advice?
<Novus> LOL welcome to the club emash
<jrib> !nvidia | emash
<ubottu> emash: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<XATRIX> _cronus_: So, it should be used as oneshot ?
<joelataylor> jrib: hmmm, it's what media temple offers … would the version make a dif. to my question on ghosts?
<inc0> jrib, seems to work because updater popped up ;)
<inc0> thanks
<emash> already tried, end up with no gui at all. so it seems that the best solution is to install 12 04?
<jrib> joelataylor: no, I don't believe vhosts configuration has changed.  However, I would not run 11.04 as it is no longer supported (i.e. no security updates)
<emash> !nvidia
<jrib> inc0: if you want the kde stuff again, you should be able to just install whatever package you want
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<joelataylor> jrib: agh, I see - good to know!
<jrib> joelataylor: see if they can offer you 12.04 (that will have support until april 2017)
<_cronus_> XATRIX, that's what i understand from the explanation as well
<XATRIX> Yea
<jrib> joelataylor: regarding your question, make sure you symlink to sites-enabled
<joelataylor> jrib: yup the link is created
<joelataylor> I had to disable the default symlink (a2dissite) to get my new vhost to work
<joelataylor> which seems weird, as now I won't have a catch all … (well, I guess my only vhost entry would catch all)
<jrib> joelataylor: could be some conflict in the configurations?  Both files should be read iirc
<joelataylor> if the default vhost doesn't define a ServerName - would it catch all and not continue to process the specified vhost?
<joelataylor> jrib: ooo I think I might've found it. If I'm defining the IP in the vhost it will only read one? as each vhost ip has to be different?
<jrib> joelataylor: I don't know.  If no one can help here, there's also #httpd
<joelataylor> jrib: thx, I'll try there
<iceroot> joelataylor: you can use the same ip for more then one vhost
<iceroot> joelataylor: if you dont use a vhost domain or something which will not fit to your vhost definition, apache will use the default document-root which is normally defined for *:80
<joelataylor> iceroot: yeh, I just got clarification in #httpd - I had setup my vhosts with the same ip:port - which apache will only read the first directive
<rndbit> anyone know what is correct approach to implement launch on startup for application?
<joelataylor> yep, iceroot you have to use *:80 to enable name-based vhosts which I missed
<iceroot> joelataylor: apache will work on domain-base in that case and will look if there is a special vhost configuration, if not default document root will be used
<pistolpete> hey
<Hyperiant> Ubuntu 12.10 isn't seeing my USB mouse or keyboard running from a live CD; how can I fix this?
<rndbit> did you try another usb slots?
<_cronus_> rndbit, probably the one that works. ;-)
<rndbit> what works is not always the best way :p
<Hyperiant> rndbit: Both were working in windows 2 minutes ago
<rndbit> Hyperiant, sometimes weird things happen with usb slots, same device does not work in one slot but works in another, just try moving them around
<Hyperiant> Worth a shot
<Hyperiant> Right, changed the ports of both and they still don't work
<Buli> ee
<Hyperiant> They're being plugged into the back ports, no hubs in the way
<student06> beng
<Buli> nie mam pytki
<rndbit> usb 2.0? altho 3.0 seems working fine for me
<Buli> nie mam pytki
<Buli> nie mam pytki
<Buli> nie mam pytki
<FloodBot1> Buli: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hyperiant> Yes, they are 2.0 ports
<DJones> !pl | Buli
<Buli> nie mam pytki
<ubottu> Buli: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rndbit> well.. maybe they are too exotic or what not, no idea. i would suggest googling and seeing if anyone else has problems with same devices
<rndbit> altho since its both keyboard and mouse - must be something else, not the devices
<Hyperiant> I restarted and they magically started working...why they stopped, I have no idea
<rndbit> Hyperiant, magic happens. i have to fight with my installation over blinking cursor. no clue what causes it. usually few restarts or update-grub via VM fixes it.
<molensis> quick question, how can I know the path of a application?
<molensis> i want to put transmission in my startup applications but i can't find its .exe so i cant put its path
<mJayk> molensis: linux doesnt use .exe
<molensis> i mean the application itself
<molensis> whatever the file
<Seveas> molensis: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<Touhou11> molensis: Run "whereis transmission", or look in synaptic
<mJayk> molensis: yes there is no .exe file
<mJayk> molensis: go to your startup window
<molensis> Seveas: thanks, but for future reference, how can i find it?
<mJayk> in settings
<c2tarun> can anyone please in figuring out that why is my 91% RAM is full? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604638/   when I took this data only steam was running with downloading a game. But my 91% RAM is full.
<c2tarun> please help me ** in
<llutz> c2tarun: 1078 used, free  1857   nothing to worry
<mJayk> molensis: to add it to startup you just need to enter the command "transmission"
<llutz> c2tarun: linux uses free memory as buffer/cache
<Seveas> molensis: dpkg -L transmission will show you all files in the transmission package. Actual programs ususally live in /usr/bin
<Hyperiant> Ubuntu 12.10 is saying "No root file system is defined."  It says to correct this from the positioning menu but I already told it to make an ext4 partition at sdb1 and set it as the device for boot loader installation.
<frots> c2tarun: sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<c2tarun> llutz, ohhh... :) great thanks it means actually only 1644 MBs of RAM is occupied by apps :)
<c2tarun> frots, what will that do?
<Hyperiant> ...I can't find a "partitioning menu."
<frots> drop the cache
<llutz> won't work, use  ... sudo tee
<frots> ah true
<frots> c2tarun: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<molensis> Seveas: it showed a lot of "transmission" how should I know which one is needed to start the app?
<llutz> c2tarun: free memory is wasted memory
<frots> but have to say that it doesnt speed up anything
<c2tarun> llutz, yeah, one more thing, I noticed echo > filename doesn't work but tee does, why?
<Touhou11> llutz: That's a common opinion of Java programmers
<cylonmath> ls
<frots> because > is not run as root
<llutz> c2tarun: sudo echo foo >   won't work because only echo will be using sudo, not the >.
<frots> e.g. the file is opened by regular user and not writable
<Seveas> molensis: see the second half of my previous message :)
<c2tarun> llutz, ohh... :) thanks
<Hyperiant> Works now, but it wants me to make a partition for swap.  I thought it usually did this automatically.
<llutz> c2tarun: so echo foo| sudo tee bar     works
<molensis> Seveas: now I get it thank you good sir!
<Hyperiant> How much should I make the swap partition be?
<cylonmath> How much RAM do you have
<Touhou11> Hyperiant: 1 or 2 GB is enough
<Hyperiant> 4GB
<jpds> Hyperiant: If you want to hibernate, you'll need more like 5/6.
<Touhou11> I thought hibernate tends to use a dedicated swap file rather than the swap partition
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: as long as there is space for 'swap' it will be used
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: in Linux, a partition is technically a file. Everything is a file :)
<XATRIX> How can i clean dns cache ?
<zoie> hello, what is the best way to access to pandora.com outside the US on linux?
<XATRIX> The domain already changed it's IP, but when i ping it from my laptop - it's still the old ip assigned
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<XATRIX> thnks
<ActionParsnip> actually, not that
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<XATRIX> Yea, i did it, nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: try nscd as the guide says then :)
<Seveas> zoie: get a vps in the use and tunnel/route through that
<Touhou11> zoie: That's not a Linux question, it's an issue of spoofing your location
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: http://fpaste.org/Ov3D/
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: or maybe:   sudo kill -HUP $(pgrep dnsmasq)
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<XATRIX> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: try the kill command, may work
<XATRIX> Nope
<XATRIX> Still .98
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: try stopping and starting network-manager
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: nope... It will ruin me everythign :)
<XATRIX> Ok, let's wait unstill my dns-cache will expire :(
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: try: sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean
<F3Speech> When I run "rm -vrf <folderorfiles> from a mounted xfs filesystem nothing happens, no errors and no deletions. Anyone any ideas why? I can see the same folder via a samba share and can rightclick delete from windows removing the folder/file easily.
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: http://fpaste.org/Ov3D/ - already did...no effect
<ActionParsnip> F3Speech: is it mounted writable?
<F3Speech> ActionParsnip: yes
<mrAlmond> Hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> F3Speech: if you use nautilus and delete via the XFS mount point, does it delete?
<F3Speech> ActionParsnip: im running server ed so no gui
<c2tarun> llutz, 3 yrs back when I used windows, I use to get BSOD, now you told me that OS claims free RAM for cache, is this the reason why Windows have BSOD? Because of their faulty memory management? (I was just curious)
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: not sure then. Could reboot if all else fails
<XATRIX> Yea
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: unused RAM is wasted RAM
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<XATRIX> I also checked /etc/hosts , no extra entries...
<mrAlmond> Are there "standardized" ways to customize ubuntu to make it suitable for a "kiosk" application?
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, I got that part :) I was wondering about BSOD.
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: no idea, that's a windows thing :)
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, yeah :) never mind.
<mrAlmond> I mean customized boot animation and start of a particular application without showing the desktop
<F3Speech> ActionParsnip: cant get my head around why no errors or anything with the command.
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: you can also use preload to put apps in RAM to help speed up the system
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, really, how?
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: install it and reboot
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, install what? preload?
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: if you have enough spare RAM, you can set vm.swappiness lower and keep apps in RAM rather than using swap
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: yes, preload is a package
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, I have 3 GB of RAM and apps I often use are firefox, xchat, eclipse, android sdk, thunderbird and sometimes clementine.
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: I'd probably leave swappiness as it s but preload will help
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, I also have 2GB swap partition.
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, I'll try and install preload
<c2tarun> do I have to configure preload to load certain apps on reboot?
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: then you won't be able to hibernate
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, I never hibernate
<F3Speech> Anyone else have an idea why command rm would complete without error but not remove the requested file?
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: its predictive, it will work its magic
<c2tarun> something is wrong with my machine and hibernate and suspend doesn't turn out well on it :P
<elixir> How can i enable hibernate option in my ubuntu 12.10
<elixir> i have swap 4gb !
<ebit> hello
<ActionParsnip> elixir: does the system have a make and model?
<llutz> c2tarun: i don't know much about windows, i'm not very interested in windows-internals and why it fails at some point. it handles things different, but at work (only place i use windows) we don't have any problems with bsod etc. windows works stable since years
<elixir> ActionParsnip: what does it mean?
<ebit> quick question, I have windows and ubuntu on is there a way I can access my windows music on Rhytmbox?
<c2tarun> llutz, that makes two of us.
<ActionParsnip> ebit: did you install using Wubi?
<ebit> yeah
<ActionParsnip> elixir: the system you are using. is it a Dell etc?
<mJayk> ebit:  go to host in / i think
<ActionParsnip> ebit: then you can run:   ln -s /host ~/Windows      and access your data in the NTFS partition easily
<mJayk> ebit: you should find your windows filesystem in there if you installed via wubi
<elixir> ActionParsnip: its Lenovo Y560. 4gb ram!
<ebit> I'll try your ideas, a sec
<ActionParsnip> ebit: it will make a handy link in $HOME called 'Windows' and you can access the data. imho this is the ONLY good thing about Wubi
<ActionParsnip> elixir: so the make and model is a Lenovo Y560....this is what I was asking
<elixir> ActionParsnip: PS: I cannot do it via extensions.gnome.org :(
<ActionParsnip> elixir: let me search
<elixir> ActionParsnip: Ohh ! i see. Its first time someone has asked me in technical terms :) Btw , how can i proceed?
<Hyperiant> Was it a bad idea to install Ubuntu before Windows?
<elixir> ActionParsnip: ok..:)
<ActionParsnip> Hyperiant: not really, you just have to reinstate Grub to the MBR as Windows will overwrite it
<Hyperiant> How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> elixir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646859
<ActionParsnip> Hyperiant: omgubuntu has a guide called 'sticking it to grub', very useful
<ebit> ActionParsnip: when I tried that command it said -  failed to create symbolic link `./Windows': File exists
<ActionParsnip> ebit: then you ran it once before and got no output, correct?
<ActionParsnip> elixir: its because it's that garbage switching gpu thing. It causes all manner of hell
<ebit> uhmm D:
<ebit> the terminal?
<Kartagis> has anyone tried to build html5 validator on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ebit: look in your home folder, do you see a 'Windows' folder?
<ebit> ah, yeah
<beliveyourdream> hi all .. how can i autologin without gdm ?
<ActionParsnip> ebit: go into it, what do you see ;)
<ActionParsnip> beliveyourdream: sure
<ebit> but I don't see it when I try to import trought Rhytmbox :v
<ActionParsnip> beliveyourdream: you will add a command in /etc/rc.local to use su to run the desktop stuff etc
<mJayk> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that info I didnt know you coulddo it that way :)
<ActionParsnip> ebit: set that (or a subfolder of it) to be part of the library.....
<ActionParsnip> mJayk: do what?
<ebit> a sec
<lunitik> Kartagis, Searching for HTML5 validator, I only get a bunch of websites offering to validate sites... what exactly are you talking about?
<Kartagis> lunitik: I'm getting a java error trying to build html5.validator.nu service, and I wondered how anyone resolved that, if any
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: which java are you running?
<ebit> Thanks for the help, I just made link to the it in the documents.
<lunitik> Kartagis, What is the error?
<Kartagis> lunitik: the error I get is: "Could not find the main class: nu.validator.servlet.Main. Program will exit."
<ebit> to it*
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: openjdk I guess
<ActionParsnip> ebit: links are powerful :)
<ebit> :D
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: could try oracle java :)
<elixir> ActionParsnip I don't have a hibernate option on my laptop in ubuntu, this thread doesn't solves the purpose.:(
<ebit> first time on ubuntu, didn't even know what that is. I only know what's a shortcut
<elixir> ActionParsnip: I only have Suspend and Power Off options.
<ActionParsnip> ebit: a symlink appears as a folder or file (whichever is linked to) but the storage doesn't move. It's like a windows shortcut but with more functionality
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: in this guide, they said export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk, so I'm guessing that's what they suggest/require
<ebit> allright, I guess I have much to learn then. Thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> elixir: all I can suggest is report a bug
<lunitik> Kartagis, Yeah, OpenJDK is what you want to use... a google search is not showing where that function is supposed to be coming from though - certainly the issue is not related to version of Java though based on what you've said
<elixir> ActionParsnip: plz do !
<elixir> ActionParsnip: thanks !
<Kartagis> lunitik: I was following http://blog.simplytestable.com/installing-the-w3c-html-validator-with-html5-support-on-ubuntu/
<lunitik> Kartagis, What step are you at that brought this error?
<Kartagis> lunitik: that page links to http://about.validator.nu/#src and I am getting the error at python stage
<ebit> allright, next problem, when I try to install skype, it shows the folowing: wrong architecture'i386'
<Kartagis> ebit: run uname -a
<ebit> aight
<Touhou11> ebit: Be careful using Skype, it's proprietary software. For more information, see: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<Touhou11> ebit: You might like to try Ekiga instead
<ebit> Touhoull: well most of my friend are on skype D:
<ebit> there's the problem
<Kartagis> ebit: what does uname -a tell you?
<ebit> Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kartagis> ebit: get 64 bit version then
<ebit> durr
<lunitik> Kartagis, To me it looks like you missed something, I see no where that would bring that issue... you have not been very sure about Java use though, Java isn't installed by default anymore, you should thus know what java is around...
<Kartagis> lunitik: running dpkg-query -l *jdk* | grep ii, I get openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless and openjdk-6-jre-lib
<Touhou11> ebit: If you explain the dangers of non-free software to your friends, they could switch to Ekiga too
<ebit> Touhoull: possibly, they aren't much of computer wizzes or anything
<ebit> then again not saying I am
<lunitik> Kartagis, That looks right.
<ebit> why can't I type my password in [sudo]
<ebit> it just doesn't do anything
<Seveas> ebit: you can, but nothing will show up in the terminal as you type. Just type the password and hit enter.
<Kartagis> ebit: it doesn't show you the password
<Kartagis> Seveas beats me to it
<ebit> I typed it, but it says wrong password
<Seveas> ebit: then type the correct password :)
<lunitik> ebit, Then type it correctly
<Kartagis> then it is wrong
<SeldonH> hello
<ebit> I am D::
<ebit> ok it worked
<ebit> maybe I didn't type it correctly
<lunitik> ebit, You definitely didn't.
<Kartagis> lunitik: so, what next?
<SeldonH> Hello guys i got one or two question about my ubuntu. is there anyone here that could may be help ??
<steve____> hi
<lunitik> I am at a loss, I just wanted to engage to try to help troubleshoot because I keep seeing you ask, Kartagis, sorry
<Tex_Nick> !ask | SeldonH
<ubottu> SeldonH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SeldonH> thx
<SeldonH> !ask
<steve____> i needed some information on performing incremental build on compiled linux kernel
<steve____> can anyone help me ...
<k1lled> guys i trying to crack my WEP at home, but..... Failed. Next try with 15000 IVs.
<lunitik> steve____, I am not sure what you think you mean... you want to compile a module for the current kernel?
<k1lled> how much IVs ..
<k1lled> btw for a first time i try this
<SeldonH> my ubuntu doesn't start anymore... it's blocked on a dark page with 4 choices 1:ubuntu 2:advanced option3:memory test (memtest86+ and 4: memory test  ( memtest86+, serial console 115200
<steve____> @lunitik - i have already compiled and installed linux kernel
<Tex_Nick> k1lled:  that's really a question to be asked in #backtrack :)
<k1lled> wifi - wep *
<ebit> also, what's the easiest way to put like a different language keyboard in which I need other letters like š, ā etc. (latvian language with apostrophe)
<jpds> SeldonH: Choose 1.
<k1lled> Tex_Nick: i am with ubuntu
<k1lled> just install tools
<lunitik> steve____, so what is your question? I don't know what you mean by "incremental build"
<steve____> @lunitik - but if i want to change some file and re-build just the change
<jpds> k1lled: We're sure it's "your" WEP. :)
<Pici> k1lled: We do not provide support for such things in this channel.
<SeldonH> ok when i do so nothing happen but i heard i noice right now...
<SeldonH> i think the hdd is dead
<k1lled> ok..
<k1lled> off
<lunitik> steve____, it should bump the number automatically, although I am mostly used to kernel-package methods
<BluesKaj> SeldonH, that.s your grfub menu , it should open ubuntu after a few swcs
<BluesKaj> grub menu
<Tex_Nick> k1lled:  i understand that ... but pentesting support is better provided in #backtrack :-)
<k1lled> ok
<SeldonH> no init found
<jpds> k1lled: If it was yours, you could look at the back of the router for the passkey.
<steve____> lunitik: wht do you mean by bump the number
<steve____> lunitik: sry .. i am new to linux
<erinc> hello guys. how can i run ubuntu from usb flash disk?
<k1lled> jpds: i testing
<k1lled> i know the password
<k1lled> i want to see i can crack it ..
<Pinkamen1_D> hi, I am trying to launch config editor for the first time. I press alt+f2 and type gconf-editor and it shows up, but when i click it nothing happens. Is this something i need to install first?
<folivora> ppppp/mn/
<lunitik> steve____, instead of kernel-3.8.1-blah1 it will automatically compile the next as -blah2... have you looked at kernel-package or doing the generic compile method?
<SeldonH> no init found and it say "enter help for a list of built in commands'
<lunitik> steve____, Of course, you will have to recompile the entire kernel for the file changes... if that is what you mean by incremental build... you can't can't apply a patch after it is compiled without doing it again
<jrib> Pinkamen1_D: what do you want gconf-editor for?
<steve____> erinc: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<lunitik> Pinkamen1_D, try running it from the terminal and paste the error
<ebit_> also, what's the easiest way to put like a different language keyboard in which I need other letters like š, ā etc. (latvian language with apostrophe)
<Pinkamen1_D> sorry i took so long
<Pinkamen1_D> I want it to edit the style of the scroll bars on windows
<erinc> steve: i used pendrive but its for windows i use ubuntu right now
<Pinkamen1_D> If its the same command in the terminal as it is there, it says it does not exist
<lunitik> erinc, a pendrive isn't for Ubuntu or Windows, it is just a pendrive... try the link
<ActionPa1snip> Pinkamen1_D: do you want to use the normal scroll bars instead of the overlay ones?
<jrib> Pinkamen1_D: what ubuntu version is this?
<steve____> lunitik: if i want to fix a bug in a file or add a print message ... i end up recompiling the entire kernel .... which takes a lot of time
<Pinkamen1_D> no, I am tryong to mae my own from a collection of image files i have for the arrows , the bar, and the overlay
<Pinkamen1_D> 12.10
<Pinkamen1_D> trying to make*
<lunitik> steve____, that is how it works with compiled languages though
<steve____> lunitik: instead on re-compile, it should just compile the changed file and create a image
<steve____> erinc: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Pinkamen1_D> but i would be interested to know, actionparsnip, how you do that aswell
<lunitik> steve____, I certainly know of no way to do that if such a thing exists
<erinc> linitik: its a exe file. im using ubuntu right now
<jrib> Pinkamen1_D: to turn on and off the overlay scrollbars, you probably want dconf-editor (org → gnome → desktop → interface).  To make your own theme, I doubt you do that with dconf or gconf
<Pinkamen1_D> any idea where i could start
<Pinkamen1_D> ?
<steve____> lunitik: thank you
<dr_willis> start by looking at other themes. ;-)
<brobeans> Hi all. I'm having a silly issue with NIS. I've installed the service, configured the allowed connections, created the DB. However I cannot start the service as it isn't found, even though its installed.
<soliloquy1> Hi, I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now Ubuntu will not boot, gives me a grub error
<brobeans> Any body have a sec that could help
<soliloquy1> I'm on a macbook air with refit
<elixir> ActionParsnip: if you could help me with another issue? In another laptop, HP PAVILON DV6, i5 , my lan is not working. Its been over 10 days, I am not able to solve the issue, I tried many things. I would be more than happy if you can 'please please' help me debug this/??
<jony> in ubuntu 12.04 krusader access slowly in folders, how can it be fixed?
<elixir> ActionParsnip : Ubuntu 12.04: Lan always shows 'Cable unplugged', while wireless working fine !
<elixir> Hi everyone: if you could help me with this issue? In another laptop, HP PAVILON DV6, i5 , my lan is not working. Its been over 10 days, I am not able to solve the issue, I tried many things. I would be more than happy if you can 'please please' help me debug this/??
<elixir> Ubuntu 12.04: Lan always shows 'Cable unplugged', while wireless working fine !
<killer> hey
<jil> hello
<killer> is there a way i can know whenever nautilus is opened (i need it for  a python script)
<ActionParsnip> killer: pidof nautilus
<Novus> ubuntu has forever pissed me off
<ActionParsnip> Novus: you don't have to use it
<Novus> your right
<Novus> i don't get it
<jil> I'm runnin 12.04 LTS for 3 month now, and it's great.  except that I get different md5sum on exactly the same files ???
<ActionParsnip> Novus: so where is the issue?
<Novus> where do I start?
<ActionParsnip> Novus: no, if you don't like an OS and you don't have to use it then change
<Novus> the two major graphics cards I have had are ATI and nvidia
<Novus> both have had issues with ubuntu
<Novus> 9.10 had sound card issues
<jil> I worked on it for month also, changed the memory, checked the disk,  do a cpuburn test... I don't know what to check next
<theadmin> killer: Something like this (pure Python) will do: process = filter(lambda p: p.name == "nautilus", psutil.process_iter()). You'll need to import psutil.
<Tex_Nick> Novus : a few hours ago you were praising your success with ubuntu ? ;-)
<elixir> ActionParsnip: please guide me ! Its really important for me!
<killer> ActionParsnip: when i run the script at startup...and how will i know the nautilus is launched....as nautilus will not always have same pid
<Novus> everytime I try this system I spend more time trying to install the OS then actually useing it
<soliloquy1> I run a macbook air with refit - upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now grub can't find ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> killer: I know, pidof doesn't expect the same pid
<ActionParsnip> elixir: help with what?
<Novus> then
<Novus> they put unity in the mix
<Novus> arg
<ActionParsnip> Novus: If you dislike Unity, install Xubuntu
<Novus> I'm having a bonfire in my back yard for all the CD's I wasted last night trying to instal the thing
<brobeans> Hi all. I'm having a silly issue with NIS. I've installed the service, configured the allowed connections, created the DB. However I cannot start the service as it isn't found, even though its installed.
<ActionParsnip> Novus: or try Suse or Mandriva, something totally different
<elixir> if you could help me with another issue? In another laptop, HP PAVILON DV6, i5 , my lan is not working. Its been over 10 days, I am not able to solve the issue, I tried many things. I would be more than happy if you can 'please please' help me debug this/??
<killer> ActionParsnip: kk , i get the idea but is there  a way i can know that a specific folder was opened
<Novus> installing Kubuntu atm
<elixir> Ubuntu 12.04: Lan always shows 'Cable unplugged', while wireless working fine !
<ActionParsnip> killer: you can use awk to filter out the folder (maybe)
<Novus> I've never had issues with them
<elixir> ActionParsnip: ^^^
<ActionParsnip> Novus: that has the same drivers and so forth, the only difference is KDE instead of Gnome
<ActionParsnip> elixir: tried installing wicd and removing network manager
<Novus> perhaps it's the choice of GNome that is the problem
<ActionParsnip> Novus: depends what your current issues are
<jony> in ubuntu 12.04 krusader access slowly in folders, how can it be fixed?
<Novus> GPU is primary one
<ActionParsnip> Novus: the drivers are the same
<elixir> ActionParsnip: No. i am new in sense of learning. Can u provide me commands?
<Novus> but I've had that twice now on 2 seperate computers
<ActionParsnip> elixir: use software centre, just like any other program....
<elixir> ActionParsnip: ok..
<ActionParsnip> Novus: are you using that OPtimus mess in a laptop?
<soliloquy1> I run a macbook air with refit - upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now grub can't find ubuntu?
<soliloquy1> 9:47
<Novus> no desktop
<soliloquy1> oops, sorry about that artifact - not what I wanted, Mac!
<Novus> and belive me when I say this... Win7 worke better then ubuntu on that thing
<ActionParsnip> Novus: but an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU in the same system?
<Novus> AMD NVidia
<ActionParsnip> Novus: which one?
<theadmin> AMD and Nvidia? The two never exist together.
<Novus> AMD CPU, nvidia GPU
<MacGuges> How does the stability of 12.10 compare with 12.04?
<Novus> couldn't tell you
<ActionParsnip> MacGuges: Precise is aimed to be more stable
<theadmin> MacGuges: Generally speaking, LTS releases tend to be more stable.
<ActionParsnip> Novus: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display      it will tell you the nvidia GPU you have
<Novus> i know what GPU I have
<Novus> I dled the drivers manually even
<ActionParsnip> Novus: that's what I asked earlier...
<Novus> ubuntu just don't work with it
<ActionParsnip> Novus: which nvidia GPU do you have please7
<Novus> be more specific then
<MacGuges> My dad has complained about his machine becoming unresponsive, just a few days past installation.
<Novus> 7300GS (could be 7200
<Novus> it's an older one yes,.. but nvidia still suports it
<ActionParsnip> Novus: did you add the xorg edgers (update) PPA, not the bleeding edge and install the nvidia-current package?
<MacGuges> I wonder if it was a mistake to have him upgrade from 12.04.  Would it be difficult to downgrade?
<Novus> yup
<ActionParsnip> Novus: I have a 6250LE, works great with proprietary drivers
<theadmin> MacGuges: Impossible
<Tex_Nick> MacGuges:  ActionParsnip & theadmin have the best advice there ... however i've been running 12.10 since a couple days after it was released ... it's been rock solid on my platform ;-)
<ActionParsnip> MacGuges: you will need to reinstall from scratch to get the earlier version
<Xaro> Hey guys, is there an Ubuntu Server channel?
<theadmin> Xaro: Yes, it's #ubuntu-server
<Novus> wish I knew
<ActionParsnip> Novus: did you try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    to generate an xorg.conf file?
<Novus> it's got to be gnome
<Novus> everytime I use KDE it works fine
<Novus> yes
<Novus> I even locked out all drivers but the one I dl from nvida to see if ther was a conflict and purged existinge oned
<Xaro> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Novus: did you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Novus> I'd love to know what the computers are that they alpha test this OS system on
<elixir> ActionParsnip: installed wicd, my wifi works fine as i told above. Connecting a lan shows me up: : "Cable Unplugged" !
<geronimo_> join #rubysur
<Novus> yes
<theadmin> elixir: On a wi-fi connection, open up "Additional drivers", see if there's one for your NIC
<Novus> I been workign on this POS for 12 hours straigh
<soliloquy1> I run a macbook air with refit - upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now grub can't find ubuntu?
<Novus> i offered to show my screen as IO have 2 desktops side by side
<Novus> I could ahve put a cam in it for a walk through too, but I was told "that's not necssary"
<theadmin> !recovergrub | soliloquy1
<ubottu> soliloquy1: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<theadmin> soliloquy1: That will likely help in your situation, too.
<Novus> i wonder if the ubuntu phones will have this much trouble
<elixir> ActionParsnip: Installed jockey-kde and jockey-gtk. Still "Cable Unplugged" :(
<Novus> gnome on a phone,.. I can see the thing bursting into flames now
<theadmin> elixir: Err, just installing jockey won't do much, you have to run it for it to find drivers
<elixir> theadmin: on searching, it shows me up drivers for graphics, which are not useful right now !
<theadmin> elixir: Hm, okay. After plugging in a cable, run "ifconfig" and see if there are any eth* interfaces.
<elixir> theadmin: eth0
<theadmin> elixir: Try to bring it up: sudo ip link set eth0 up ; sudo dhclient eth0
<AaronMT> System Uptime: 2 Days, 12 Hours, 49 Minutes, 51 Seconds - Textual Uptime: 1 Hour, 37 Seconds
<elixir> theadmin: sudo ip link set eth0 up  is succesful, while sudo dhclient eth0 stucks. it hangs just a cursor blinking
<theadmin> elixir: Okay, I assume your ethernet interface does not provide DHCP. You have to configure the IP manually with wicd then.
<llutz> elixir:LANG=C  sudo ethtool eth0|grep "Link detected"
<elixir> llutz: do i need to write this whole in terminal?
<elixir> theadmin: same lan works in another ubuntu pc.
<theadmin> elixir: Err, okay, is that PC running wicd too?
<elixir> theadmin: No
<theadmin> elixir: Well then try to get NetworkManager back on... Why would you want wicd anyway
<elixir> theadmin: Ok. I am doing that, what next but. I am still stuck on the same place :(
<theadmin> Well I had some problems with wicd before, NM never failed me on the other hand.
<theadmin> If both NM and wicd fail we can assume the problem is with drivers... Which is extremely strange, I've never seen a wired NIC that'd fail with Ubuntu except.... oh, the nvidia nforce one.
<theadmin> I still have no idea how to get that one up
<elixir> theadmin: so there is no solution? or someone else could help me please/? or could u redirect me to someone else who may have known its solution please?
<stonedmind> Hey guys, who get frizzes on IvyBridge and Intel HD4000?
<llutz> elixir: sry i got disconnected, did you run that command? what was the output?
<theadmin> elixir: I suggest leaving your question on askubuntu.com, you'll likely get an answer, but try to provide as many details as possible (the fact you're running wicd, the commands you tried and their output, your NIC model if you know it)
<MacGuges> but my dad has reported a frozen display, after I'd restarted the lightdm service and killed the X process. Does this indicate a problem with the nouveau driver? He reports seeing the pointer & time remaining stuck in the same place after lightdm had restarted.
<elixir> llutz: I was confused so I asked you whether I need to run this whole command on terminal: LANG=C  sudo ethtool eth0|grep "Link detected"
<llutz> elixir: yes, but you might need to install ethtool before
<elixir> llutz: I am sorry, i am really new to this.
<ActionParsnip> stonedmind: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<MacGuges> pardon me, just scratching my head. what could freeze up redrawing his display so badly?
<ActionParsnip> MacGuges: tried Unity2D?
<the_dark_knight> Hi, How can I see the progress of file copy for cp? I see the progress in % for scp.
<elixir> llutz: Ok , i am doing it.
<MacGuges> I'm logged in via ssh if anyone has suggestions for troubleshooting.
<theadmin> the_dark_knight: Install gcp from the repos and use that (syntax identical to that of cp)
<seednode> What's the name of the Atheros wifi card driver package?
<MacGuges> ActionParsnip: I don't believe so.
<MacGuges> ActionParsnip: he has just the stock ubuntu 12.10 packages for amd64.
<new2b> would running a "ls | grep foo" have any kind of side effects on server performance?
<Touhou11> MacGuges: Are you using the Unity interface? If so, it's currently rather buggy. Recommending switching to XFCE instead
<ActionParsnip> MacGuges: ah, no 2D there
<ActionParsnip> the_dark_knight: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cp-progress-bar-407381/
<ActionParsnip> the_dark_knight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316707
<llutz> new2b: if it has, you should rethink your hardware-choice of the server
<ActionParsnip> the_dark_knight: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7128575/how-can-i-make-a-progress-bar-cp-copying-a-directory
<new2b> thats what i was thinking, someone just came back to me saying i shouldnt run any commands on the server that are not 'sanctioned' because it will effect server performance
<theadmin> new2b: If you have like billions of files, then yeah, it will have some effect... maybe.
<new2b> there are 19k files
<theadmin> Doesn't sound like a lot to me
<new2b> i cant imagine it having an effect, but thought i might be missing something (i'm a newbie)
<PrincessLuna> Hi, I have a broadcom  BCM43228. I installed the proprietary driver from "restricted drivers". It works but only connects at G 2.4Ghz when it supports N 5 Ghz.
<the_dark_knight> ActionParsnip: thanks
<PrincessLuna> The driver in use is wl
<stonedmind> ActionParsnip: unfortunately i has no access to my laptop now. Can i send it to you later?
<theadmin> new2b: Instead of "ls | grep foo", why not just use "ls *foo*"? Unless you're matching against a regular expression, that'd be faster.
<new2b> theadmin: doh, forgot about that
<elixir> llutz: it had no output.
<ActionParsnip> stonedmind: sure
<llutz> elixir: pastebinit the output of "sudo ethtool eth0" then please
<llutz> !paste | elixir
<ubottu> elixir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_sundar_> hi
<_sundar_> i'm trying to compile compat-wireless-3.8.1 from linux stable backports
<_sundar_> the device is an atheros based card
<_sundar_> the module compiles fine but refuses to load
<elixir> llutz: paste.ubuntu.com/5604907/
<_sundar_> there are lots of symbols which are of a different version
<llutz> elixir: check your lan-cable, "Link detected: no"
<Touhou11> PrincessLuna: Have you tried using the latest driver version? http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<elixir> llutz: But same lan cable works on another laptop
<_sundar_> could someone point to a known compat-wireless source that would compile for 3.8.1?
<ActionParsnip> _sundar_: do you mean kernel 3.8.1?
<llutz> elixir: lspci | grep -i ether                what chipset/nic is it?
<elixir> llutz: I mean on any other laptop and pc
<suigeneris> hello
<_sundar_> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> _sundar_: we cannot support 3rd party kernels here
<_sundar_> ActionParsnip, its from ubuntu not the one I compiled
<kroshkamyau> How can I forward port from my localhost to another IP? So if I send data to localhost:6666 it would go to "whateverip":6666
<_sundar_> ActionParsnip, i'm just trying to compile compat-wireless for 3.8.1 generic
<elixir> llutz: paste.ubuntu.com/5604918/
<PrincessLuna> Touhou11: how would I identify the current version, I would assume the latest has the same issue as I tried 13.04 and experience the same issue
<ActionParsnip> _sundar_: 3.8 is a raring kernel. I suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1
<_sundar_> ActionParsnip, ok thanks for the info
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<llutz> elixir: lsmod | grep r8169
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<suigeneris> I've been getting '/bin/sh :error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory' and ikonia advised me to run ldd against /bin/sh. I have run it and libc.so.6 exists. what to do now?
<llutz> !info firmware-realtek
<ubottu> Package firmware-realtek does not exist in quantal
<Touhou11> PrincessLuna: Ubuntu often ships with outdated software
<elixir> llutz: paste.ubuntu.com/5604923/
<Touhou11> PrincessLuna: Run "lsmod", then run "modinfo <module name>" to find the version
<suigeneris> however, /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 is a symlink to libc-2.15.so
<llutz> elixir: dmesg|grep 8169
<MacGuges> I'd not known about this unity 2d >> 3d business. We've both seen graphical corruption on his pc since installing 12.10. I can appreciate the case for consolidation on 3d, but it may be prudent for my dad to regress to 12.04 LTS for his hardware. Agree?
<suigeneris> can you advise?
<llutz> !find /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-2.fw
<ubottu> File /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-2.fw found in linux-firmware
<suigeneris> !find /lib/libc.so.6
<ubottu> File /lib/libc.so.6 found in libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross
<elixir> llutz: paste.ubuntu.com/5604934/
<llutz> elixir: "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware"   does it say "already newest"?
<suigeneris> llutz: can you advise me what to do?
<elixir> llutz: Yes.
<drixie> hello all
<gnuskool> yo
<drixie> noob question here: asides ssh, which other core services on linux listen to open ports?
<suigeneris> llutz: I've been getting '/bin/sh :error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory' and ikonia advised me to run ldd against /bin/sh. I have run it and libc.so.6 exists. what to do now?
<suigeneris> however, /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 is a symlink to libc-2.15.so
<llutz> elixir: "sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off"
<llutz> suigeneris: do you try to chroot from 64bit into 32bit or vice versa?
<gustav_> HoN hangs, visually, so I have to kill -9 it. Then when I try to start it again it takes a long time (3x from functional) to start and just hangs immediately. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<gustav_> I use bumblebee.
<elixir> llutz: YEs, done !
<llutz> elixir: then check "sudo ethtool eth0" again for "link detected"
<drixie> noob question here: asides ssh, which other core services on linux listen to open ports?
<llutz> elixir: you might pull out the cable once, and replug then
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: have you checked the wine appdb for compatibility?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: HoN is native.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: do you run it with the exta command to make it use the nvidia gpu?
<prakashbs> Hi... I am not able to access windows shared folder on Virtual Box VMs., same folder is getting accessed if i access through normal desktop.. any clue?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<elixir> llutz: LANG=C  sudo ethtool eth0|grep "Link detected" again shows no output :( Oh God!
<llutz> elixir: drop the grep...
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: have you tried it without?
<llutz> elixir: just "sudo ethtool eth0" and watch the last line
<janisozaur> can i list processes that use given module?
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: have you tried in a different session, like xfce etc?
<suigeneris> llutz: yea
<drixie> llutz: asides ssh, which other core services on linux listen to open ports?
<llutz> drixie: sudo netstat -tuplen
<suigeneris> llutz: actually no. I'm trying to run that kernel
<drixie> llutz: thanks
<elixir> llutz: again link detected: no, BUT ONE GOOD THING. LIGHT IS BLINKING ON RE INSERTING LAN :)
<suigeneris> s/run/boot into/
<llutz> elixir: "sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off"  again
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604947/
<llutz> elixir: then again "sudo ethtool eth0" and watch the last line. still "no"?
<elixir> llutz: Yes, and the light is still blinking.
<elixir> llutz: * Lan Cable light.
<suigeneris> llutz: would reinstalling without a format help?
<llutz> elixir: drop the wifi connection, try to connect via LAN
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: try install xfce4, reboot then log into the xfce session. Is it better?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: I'm in Blackbox now. No difference.
<llutz> suigeneris: honestly i don't know what your problem/solution is
<adrianrh> Hi, I am having trouble with my bashrc file, it seems I have to use "source .bashrc" every time I open a terminal, any way of sourcing it permanently?
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: all I can suggest is report a bug. I have seen few success stories with switching GPU
<reddos> ciao non riesco a trovare il canale dovesi parla it mi dite come si fa grazie
<elixir> llutz: I turned off the wifi, but in front of 'wired' : still "Cable unplugged" !
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: It used to work fine.
<elixir> llutz: So can't connect via lan
<suigeneris> llutz: my problem is that I get that dreadful message when I try to switch kernels
<|Anthony|> I need some guidance getting a remote machine to do backups to my ubuntu desktop. I've tried samba and sshfs. In both situations the remote user didn't have permission to read or write to the folder. Is there some special file perm i need to allow a remote user to rwx to a folder here?
<llutz> suigeneris: yes, but i don't know _why_ you get this
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: there is a present bug though. right?
<elixir> llutz: should i restart?
<llutz> elixir: sudo dhclient eth0
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: HoN works fine without bumblebee.
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Yes, so?
<llutz> elixir: no
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: it should be reported then
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: To where?
<elixir> llutz: still stucks
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: I have reported this multiple times on...some website.
<elixir> llutz: i.e just the cursor blinking on next line
<cronus> prakashbs, maybe your network needs to be set as bridged if it is not
<elixir> llutz: and no output shown
<llutz> elixir: but ethtool reports "link detected yes"?
<suigeneris> *sigh*
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Hm. I did rmmod nvidia, service bumblebeed restart and now it works.
<dawkirst> hi, I'm trying to get my second display to work, but I've got no idea where to start. Googling yields a disparate range of advice.
<suigeneris> llutz: would a reinstall without format resolve this?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Not sure why it hangs though. It hangs when I don't give it input.
<llutz> suigeneris: idk
<suigeneris> brb then
<elixir> llutz: o, paste.ubuntu.com/5604962/
<elixir> llutz: No
<llutz> elixir: "sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off"  again
<elixir> llutz: Yes, then?
<llutz> even if it reports it is off already
<tero> hi guys. This might be a stupid question, but how can I find out the date that I have install ubuntu on my pc?
<elixir> llutz: No it was not already off, i just did it off.
<llutz> elixir: ethtool said it was off already
<elixir> llutz: ohh.. probably, i was wrong then. Now?
<llutz> elixir: no more ideas.... try again: pull out the cable, plug it in, then "sudo ethtool -s eth0  autoneg off && sudo dhclient eth0"
<drixie> Has anybody has success with compiling php extension for OpenCV on Ubuntu?
<|Anthony|> so the remote machine has users bob and tom. the local machine (the remote will backup to the local) has user tom. the remote tom is able to read and write to the local but bob is not. Bob and Tom are both able to establish a connection though. What am i missing? The happens with both samba and sshfs.
<esing> Hello
<llutz> tero: "ls -ld /lost+found"  might be the correct date
<elixir> llutz: stucks :(
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: what are they connecting using?
<tero> llutz thank you
<esing> Does Ubuntu already come with my graphic card drivers (my graphiccard is hd 7750) or do I have to install it myself in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | esing
<ubottu> esing: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<llutz> elixir: sorry, appears i cannot really help
<esing> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<adrianrh> Hi! can anyone help me permanently source my .bashrc file?
<elixir> llutz: how can i use additional drivers to chek whether eth driver is activated or not?
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, i've tried using samba and sshfs. both as a remote mount point. The ultimate goal is to set it up in fstab to have automated offsite backups.
<jrib> adrianrh: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<dfdf> hi
<llutz> elixir: the driver you need is the r8169, which you're already using
<adrianrh> jrib: every time I open a terminal, I have to write source .bashrc to be able to use it, I wish I didn't have to do that
<llutz> elixir: "uname -a"  what kernel version are you using?
<BluesKaj> adrianrh, you may have edited it and left a line without the '
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, at this point it isn't a connection issue, or even a mounting issue. It seems to be all in the file permissions.
<|Anthony|> both bob and tom are able to establish a connection.
<jrib> adrianrh: does this issue persist after a reboot? How are you determining that your .bashrc wasn't sourced?  How do you start your shell?
<elixir> llutz: ok. paste.ubuntu.com/5604975/
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: I'd use sshfs, you can mount that in fstab, but you will need to add a small mount command in /etc/rc.local as the fstab file is processed before the network comes up
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, that was the intention :) first things first though. I need to be able to write to the intended folder lol
<adrianrh> jrib: I am logging onto a community server, so I am not able to reboot it, I determine it because I have some commands in my bashrc that does not work until I write "source .bashrc"
<|Anthony|> originally tried with samba as i thought it would be easier since it's all on a lan
<BluesKaj> adrianrh, accurate info aleays helps
<jrib> adrianrh: are you sourcing .bashrc in your ~/.profile?
<jrib> (it's sourced by default there in ubuntu)
 * canihojr buenas
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: the access is dictated by the account you connect with when the connection is made, just like your user right now has an amount of access
<adrianrh> jrib, what exactly do you mean? I don't have a .profile file in my home directory
<jrib> adrianrh: is this ubuntu?
<elixir> Can someonje help me. LAn light is blinking, my lan driver is properly installed but in wired connection, it shows me up: "Cable unplugged".
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, but if the uid is different between server and client...
<|Anthony|> or gid for that matter
<esing> ActionParsnip, I wonder if it is better to go with the kernel graphic driver because I haven't had any segfaults yet? On archlinux I used the catalyst drivers and had regular segfaults
<|Anthony|> i understand local file perms pretty well, but this remote file perms part is kicking my butt
<|Anthony|> lol
<adrianrh> jrib: yes
<adrianrh> cat /proc/version
<adrianrh> Linux version 3.2.0-35-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:42:16 UTC 2012
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: the name is what you authenticate with which has a UID, not sure how the data is stored on the server side. You could always use tar wit hthe option to retain the UIDs etc but tar direct over the link
<adrianrh> BluesKaj, what exact info do I need to give?
<jrib> adrianrh: then you can find a copy of the default ~/.profile in /etc/skel/.profile.  Use that as it will source your ~/.bashrc if it exists.  As long as you don't also have a ~/.bash_login or ~/.bash_profile, ~/.profile should be used
<adrianrh> jrib, I got a bash_login
<adrianrh> sorry, no
<jrib> adrianrh: then make sure it sources ~/.bashrc.  You can see the code for that in /etc/skel/.profile
<adrianrh> jrib, thanks, the copied .profile  includes the .bashrc. This should work then? I can be certain that ubuntu will run my .profile every time I log in?
<jrib> adrianrh: .profile will NOT be sourced if you have .bash_login
<adrianrh> jrib, I was mistaken  earlier, I dont have a .bash_login, what I have is a .bash_history
<nyc-h0st> all, odd dnsmasq problem, seems to be picking up the interface dns servers instead of the resolv.dnsmasq, conf file points it to resolv.dnsmasq, any ideas?
<jrib> adrianrh: then as long as you don't have a .bash_profile either, .profile should get sourced when you login (and in turn source .bashrc as well)
<adrianrh> jrib, thankyou very much
<MacGuges> I believe we want to regress to 12.04 LTS to switch to Unity 2D, but today is not a convenient time.  But my dad needs a stable environment for today.  Which window manager would be a most quick & easy alternative for him? I think twm would me too bare.
<jrib> adrianrh: no problem
<esing> Should I use upstart in Ubuntu to automount my ntfs-3g sata drive on startup?
<jpds> esing: No, use /etc/fstab.
<iceroot> esing: you should use /etc/fstab
<iceroot> !fstab | esing
<ubottu> esing: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<esing> jpds, iceroot  Ok thanks
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, having a persistent critical error. Running 10.04 on an old toshiba. Occasionally the screen will go black, in the corner it flashes through text, and I can see some normal active processes, but a Hangcheck Timeout keeps showing up. Then a window pops up that says ubuntu has to run in low-graphics mode, and gives me a bunch of options that don't do anything. I'm thinking either crappy graphics card getting hot, or an unstable driver/install?
<gray--> hi all, does anyone know the size of the repo for quantal-updates and backports for amd64?   i've mirrored locally the main repo, just thinking about mirroring the others daily too
<esing> Should I set dev as a mount option or not? I don't understand what it does "Interpret character or block special devices on the filesystem."
<gray--> esing: i think i missed your question, can you ask again?
<avi143> I am medical student. Is it useful for me to learn internals of linux. I am intrested and know programming (i think).
<gray--> anyone know the size of quantal-updates repository?
<BluesKaj> gray--, they're just links
<gray--> links to...?
<BluesKaj> packages
<gray--> so if i decide to mirror the quantal-updates repo using apt-mirror, it'll just add symlinks in?
<BluesKaj> gray--, depends on which sources/rpos you have enabled
<gray--> as above, amd64
<gray--> (apols if you've joined since then)
<raj> why isn't openbox listed here? http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/10-of-the-best-linux-window-managers-909223
<raj> it's a poor window manager?
<BluesKaj> gra a mirror is a mirror, just a repository like any other , just adiffernt location
<BluesKaj> gray--, ^
<gray--> BluesKaj: i've mirrored the quantal repo locally, which was ~100gb, but i haven't mirrored quantal-updates or quantal-backports, and i'd like to find out how big they are before i mirror them
<BluesKaj> ok a local repos /provider ... dunno never tried that
<esing> The fstab option 'defaults' comes with rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async ; As you can see there is no  atime / noatime / relatime option; Which atime / noatime / relatime option does Linux take as default?
<gray--> no worries, trying to build lots of VMs without having to go out to the internet lots of times to get varying packages
<fidel> gray--: take a look at apt-cacher-ng
<fidel> easier/less bandwidth-waste for such things
<ikonia>  /away not here
<ikonia> oops
<gray--> fidel: that's my other option :)
<gray--> but fidel, you sound like you might be a man 'in the know'.... any ideas?
<fidel> gray--: ideas on what?
<gray--> the size of quantal-updates
<fidel> gray--: nop - using apt-cacher-ng here - so i dont mirror the entire repo ;)
<gray--> it does feel like a more sensible option to use the cacher.... can you set your own cache policies?  revalidation and so on/
<gray--> ?
<sandeepr> i have 12.04 server with no gui. is there a way to use aptoncd only from cli?
<afflicto> What's a good IDE for python dev?
<iceroot> sandeepr: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<ascheel> When using 'logrotate' can you specify a 'rotate' parameter greater than 2 digits like 1000?
<tama> Hi all. I am looking for a nice tutorial about squid3 on ubuntu 12.04 on the internet but it seems I can't. All the tutorials are for squid2. I want to use squid as bandwidth manager and caching server. Does anyone know where I can get it? The https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html are too high tech for me. Thank you very much before. :)
<Touhou11> afflicto: Eclipse
<Touhou11> tama: If that basic guide is too advanced, you'll struggle to use Squid. It's intended to be setup by people with technical knowledge, not end-users
<ActionParsnip> tama: plenty of youtube guides
<sandeepr> iceroot, thanks for the link. however it does not server my purpose. my intention is to simplify the installation of packages and always have a tested build so it does not break the environment
<delkin> Hi everyone! Some days ago I came here asking you about a grub problem I am having. It basically gets stuck even if I place GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 etc... I think I found the source of the problem but I still have no solution: I believe that my bios is doing something that some previously pressed keys remain in the buffer and when grub is loaded those keys are sent to grub and grub blocks. Is there a way to avoid Grub from being sensitive to keyboard input?
<leptone> ive got 64 bit 12.04. trying to follow http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/connecting-to-your-apple-time-capsule-in-ubuntu seeing this error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605113/
<aluno> s
<tama> Hi Touhou11 thanks for the reply. I want to learn. That's why. I basicly knows about IP, gateway, and DNS now, and also ssh and terminal, with basic routing, and network. Does this still not sufficient to learn? I really don't understand, for example, why we need to change the TCP port to 3128 on the ubuntu guide.
<ActionParsnip> tama: you don't as long as nothing else is using that port
<tama> Hi ActionParsnip, thanks for your reply. Can you suggest me what should I search? The keyword. Since english is not my primary language. Thanks before. :D
<Touhou11> tama: You don't _have_ to change the port... the guide probably suggests it because default ports are often targetted maliciously, and also 8888 is easier to remember
<raj> what is the dolphin package called? it's not kdebase-dolphin, as I saw online
<tama> ActionParsnip, what I was trying to said is, is there any tutorial about 12.04's squid3 with something like: "Okay, so your computer behaves like this. That is because this. Now, what you need to do is this. This command means that. So, go here, config this, and then you restart this. Now try this thing on the computer to see if it is working or not." That kind of tutorial. Is there any? thanks. :)
<MacGuges> I've installed the lubuntu-desktop on my dad's ubuntu system.  Now that those packages have installed, how does he switch to running lubuntu and lxde?
<lunitik> raj, use the tools available: apt-cache search dolphin
<MacGuges> I need to give him instructions because I'm trying to avoid walking downstairs on my sprained ankle.
<afflicto> I just installed apache2. Copied the default site file to a new one and set the directives to /home/afflicto/www but I'm getting 403 now. Please help!
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know if a minus sign is allowed in the crontab command field?
<ActionParsnip> tama: I used youtube to set mine up
<tama> more like study cases than blind tutorial.
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: you can always escape it ;)
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip:  with a \ like anything else?
<lunitik> MacGuges, When he's logging in, there should be a "session" option that will give a list of installed desktops... he can choose it there.
<Touhou11> afflicto: Have you allowed apache to see that directory?
<MindSpark> ithen it must be something else that the cron parser doesn't like I guess
<afflicto> Touhou11: how do I know?
<afflicto> Touhou11: oh wait.. the apache process runs as a group or user so I need to give it access to the files?
<Touhou11> afflicto: Yes, it needs to have read access to that directory and files
<afflicto> Touhou11: Ok how would I do that?
<Touhou11> afflicto: Use "chmod"
<Touhou11> afflicto: I suggest reading a tutorial on how permissions work in Unix
<afflicto> Touhou11: ok
<TehAndrewRyan> I have a pretty advanced (to me anyway) idea I want to accomplish. Basically, I'm running a Minecraft server, and I want some communcation between the forums we have and the server itself. The idea I have is that I want to send a command with a variable to the server computer (different host than the forums) after the user has registered on the forums, the variable being their in-game name to be used in a promotion command. I've figured out how to send
<MacGuges> lunitik:ok, I'll tell my dad to look for "session" at his login screen.
<eN_Joy> my company's server got hit by rootkit exploit, it's on redhat, although my private box is on ubuntu. i wonder if we ubuntu'ers are also exposed to rootkit?
<sajan> Anybody have any suggestions/tips...or recommendations on a decent laptop that will run Ubuntu flawlessly?  Budget is around $1100.  Want at least 128GB SSD and 8GB RAM.  Looked at System76, and have a build in shopping cart...but want to shop around.  Just wondering what I should be looking out for when it comes to compatibility.
<dragonfly> Hi guys. I need some help with this frustrating bug which has displace the desktop area to down right by about an inch.
<leptone> do i need to worry about theses warnings? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605157/
<dragonfly> can anyone take a look /
<dragonfly> anyone around for help ?
<coventry> I've edited some drives out of /etc fstab, because they're no longer present on the system.  However, the boot process keeps halting to tell me they're not available and waiting for me to tell it to skip over them.  What do I need to change to tell it to stop doing that?
<dragonfly> someone please take a look at this http://askubuntu.com/q/266282/86733
<Zylith> hello everyone - What would be the easiest way to downgrade my java on 12.10
<esing> Is there no difference between dpkg -l | grep filename and apt-cache pkgnames | grep filename?
<brightspark> coventry: have you updated GRUB since editing fstab?
<lunitik> esing, There is a huge difference, dpkg only works locally, apt works remotely (it is basically wget on crack)
<Pici> esing: apt will not know about any .deb files that you installed outside of apt-get install
<lunitik> esing, also, you can't use apt-cache to search files... you have to use apt-file
<Pici> esing: oops, I misread, listen to lunitik.
<coventry> brightspark: Yes.  "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda" and "grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg".  But I am relatively inexperienced with grub, so I might have done something wrong, there.
<esing> lunitik, Pici I see, thanks
<brightspark> coventry: That's all I'd have done, too.  Can you provide the exact text of the error message?
<lunitik> Pici, Your statement is actually just wrong though, apt doesn't deal with .deb's at all, it knows nothing about them, it fetches files and throws them over to dpkg... aptitude used to read dpkg outputs for some things, but that was not via libapt
<lunitik> Pici, Not being rude, just trying to inform
<coventry> brightspark: No, I can't give you the exact message.  It doesn't seem to appear in /var/log.  It's something like "Unable to mount <blah> to /extra because it is not yet available.  Press M to wait for mount, or S to skip."
<syncsys_> can anyone answer http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15342665/google-seo-indexing-subdomains
<Pici> lunitik: I agree it doesn't.  I replaced some terms to try to make it easier to understand, but I ended up answering a different question that wasn't even asked.
<brightspark> coventry: And skipping it works fine?
<coventry> brightspark: yes.
<ClientAlive> is there any way to publish a folder with ubuntu one? (not a file, an entire folder and not using and email address but to be given a url that I can give to whomever I want to get the thing).
<coventry> dragonfly: If it's not a hardware issue, you didn't explicitly reconfigure anything, and it persists across reboots, there's a good chance it's a gnome issue.  Maybe try asking in #gnome.
<ClientAlive> Even if there is, does that person have to be signed up to ubuntu one to get it?
<lunitik> ClientAlive, yes... I don't think they have to be signed up, but they have to be authorized... let me check because it is something new
<ClientAlive> lunitik: ok. thank you.
<brightspark> coventry: Give fsck a shot, I guess- that's all I can suggest, sorry.
<dziegler> Hi i have a quick question, is it possible to forbid the access to some ip-addresses for the PPTP-Clients? (I am useing pptpd as PPTP-Server)
<coventry> brightspark: Thanks, will do.
<dragonfly> coventry, it was all a sudden crash, I did nothing but working on sublime text when everything went still and after reboot it was like this
<tm_> dragonfly: Could there be two separate (and conflicting) settings/configs?
<dragonfly> tm_ what do you mean by two separate settings ?
<tm_> Like two parts of the system using different configurations, which do not match.
<lunitik> ClientAlive, can you access this file: https://one.ubuntu.com/files/#f=f%2FThis%2520is%2520a%2520test
<dragonfly> tm_ I dont think there is any other configuration, like I said, It happened suddenly when I was working on sublime text
<tm_> Whatever draws the background image seems to have a different idea of the screen layout than whatever put the menu there.
<lunitik> ClientAlive, uhh, I meant this one: https://files.one.ubuntu.com/0jR7qaYHReuH1iwBglNNBQ
<dragonfly> tm_, what do you think might be causing the problem ?
<ClientAlive> lunitik: ok
<ClientAlive> thx
<lunitik> ClientAlive, Can you see the file containing "testing 123"?
<KolakCC> Can anybody please help me with debugging my mouse scroll wheel or tell me where I can go to get help? My mouse wheel is acting -really- strange.
<ClientAlive> lunitik: it's a page that says: "Could not locat object."
<ClientAlive> *locate*
<farkgis> #ubuntu-fr-ops@irc.freenode.net
<lunitik> ClientAlive, Ahh, well you can also hit "Share this file" and enter an e-mail, but I don't have your e-mail... I assume that would work fine though.
<KolakCC> When I scroll, the window position jerks around and usually goes back to where it started and it sometimes scrolls the wrong way. But it never scrolls like it used to.
<tm_> Honestly I don't know. But I would speculate that a file has been regenerated, overwriting changes that were made somewhere else. There are so many ways to change the settings, and conflicts are not that unusual.
<Novus> yea so get this
<ClientAlive> lunitik: that is exactly my situation. I have a programming project I want to ask for help on. It's multi file and I would like to offer it in a public setting where the other person is probably not going to give me their emial address (another irc channel).
<Novus> why in the hell did kubuntu just start up, no problems?
<farkgis> ca parle  francais  ici?
<Novus> worked right out of the box with my GPU I was fighting with for 12 hours
<syncsys_> can anyone answer http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15342665/google-seo-indexing-subdomains
<BluesKaj> !fr| farkgis
<lunitik> ClientAlive, can throw most things on github
<ubottu> farkgis: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Novus> and it wasn't drivers, or anything normal I'll say that
<lunitik> ClientAlive, Also, Google Drive etc
<lunitik> DropBox idk how easy to share though
<ClientAlive> lunitik: I'll check out github. As for google drive, I've used it a little but I didn't think there's a way to share it without the other persons email. Is there?
<lunitik> Novus, Kubuntu doesn't require GPU acceloration by default.
<dragonfly> coventry, #gnome is dead silent :( I dont think anyone is gonna look into my problem
<lunitik> Let us pretend I can spell.
<|Lord_Zoo|> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lunitik> dragonfly, Gnome people are actually on irc.gimp.net #gnome
<Ri> anyone know how to fix a graphics error while trying to 12.04 off of a USB? After it runs the scripet and trys to go to the desktop the screen flashes and there is a courser.
<lunitik> ClientAlive, You can make things public and give them the link... it contains an authentication key in the URL for the file
<ClientAlive> lunitik: right on. I'm there now. thx
<esing> I want to install the package ultrastar. I did: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:tobydox/ultrastardx and then sudo apt-get update and finally  sudo apt-get install ultrastar-deluxe ultrastar-deluxe-songs
<Ri> the graphics card in the laptop is a SiS M760
<esing> But yet the packages aren't found
<brightspark> esing: ultrastar-deluxe-songs is only available for lucid.
<esing> brightspark, And ultrastar-deluxe?
<esing> It's neither found
<brightspark> esing: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<esing> brightspark, 12.10
<brightspark> esing: The ultrastar-deluxe package had build errors for Quantal.
<phincy> hi
<esing> brightspark, So it has been taken off?
<phincy> hi
<brightspark> esing: Compiled binaries for Quantal don't exist.
<brightspark> esing: You could try to install the ones for Precise, but that's very much an at-your-own-risk action.
<esing> brightspark, Where do I find the deb package for Precise?
<esing> brightspark, Could I also just install the deb from here: http://ultrastardx.sourceforge.net/usdx-downloads/usdx/ ?
<brightspark> esing: Do you have 64-bit or 32-bit?
<esing> 64bit
<brightspark> esing: So the link you provided would probably work; if you have problems with it you could try https://launchpad.net/~tobydox/+archive/ultrastardx/+files/ultrastar-deluxe_1.1.0-svn-20120608-1_amd64.deb
<brightspark> esing: Good luck
<esing> brightspark, Thanks
<TehAndrewRyan> I have a pretty advanced (to me anyway) idea I want to accomplish. Basically, I'm running a Minecraft server, and I want some communcation between the forums we have and the server itself. The idea I have is that I want to send a command with a variable to the server computer (different host than the forums) after the user has registered on the forums, the variable being their in-game name to be used in a promotion command. I've figured out how to send
<Sjajne_Niti> how to remove zeitgeist from start up, but totally? ;d
<Sjajne_Niti> I removed it, but some zeitgeist processes are still running
<gnuskool> TehAndrewRyan: the rest was cut off.......
<TehAndrewRyan> gnuskool: What was cut off?
<gnuskool> TehAndrewRyan: the message seemed incomplete
<TehAndrewRyan> gnuskool: How so?
<rmemory> quit
<gnuskool> TehAndrewRyan: well, obviously not to you, so nevermind
<SonikkuAmerica> rmemory: try /quit
<rmemory> thanks
<TehAndrewRyan> gnuskool: <.< would you be as kind as to say what's missing in there? If what you're trying to say is that I've not supplied you with enough information, please do tell me what else you need to know as it's kinda hard to guess when you barely know this stuff.
<KolakCC> what do you want
<afflicto> Ok so I've been fiddling with this for an hour now. On my laptop I have the exact same setup on the same ubuntu 12.10 and it works great. But on my desktop I'm getting 403 forbidden whenever I enable my home/afflicto/public_html site. Anyone?
<DrZaius> [M T>
<jhutchins_wk> afflicto: Likely that the permissions on the files or directory are not correct.
<afflicto> jhutchins_wk: What permission do they need?
<afflicto> jhutchins_wk: I chmod'ed to 755
<gnuskool> TehAndrewRyan: the post you had seemed to be incomplete, but for clarity - what is it you're trying to achieve?
<jhutchins_wk> afflicto: What do the server's logs say?
<phincy> afflicto: do you have any log files enabled for it?
<afflicto> I don't know about log files. I saw one log file where it said "permission denied" all the time
<phincy> usually for Apache, files will need 644 permission and for directories 755
<pianogmx> hey so I am trying to run "sudo apt-get update" it worked at home but my campus infrastructure i think is blocking ubuntu updates
<TehAndrewRyan> gnuskool: I want to extract the username of the most recently registered member on the forums, use that username as a variable and send it to a different computer to be used in a command on a Minecraft server through the console. Say member "example" registered on the forums, I want to extract the name "example" from the database and send it to another computer that will issue, say a promotion command using that name (like "promote example")
<KolakCC> hardly an #ubuntu question
<KolakCC> a*
<pianogmx> but how would i check its my campus infrastrucutre and not something else?
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx, are you in the "admins" group?
<jhutchins_wk> TehAndrewRyan: I would make it a part of the registration process to send the name and/or command to the other server.  Using the name in a command via ssh to either store the name remotely or execute whatever action remotely would probably work.
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, im in my "sudo" group.... idk about "admins"
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: Well what kind of error are you getting?
<jhutchins_wk> pianogmx: What specific error do you get?
<pianogmx> im getting a whole bunch of "Unable to connect errors" with the ip address
<pianogmx> want me to pastebin it?
<gnuskool> TehAndrewRyan: ok, what forums are you currently running, are they php based?
<jhutchins_wk> pianogmx: Can you ping those servers?
<TehAndrewRyan> jhutchins_wk: So in the registration form I'd code it to send the command via SSH as soon as they're entered their username to be used as a variable?
<jhutchins_wk> TehAndrewRyan: Something like that.
<TehAndrewRyan> gnuskool: Simple Machines, and yes
<pianogmx> jhutchins_wk, yes I can ping the server
<LuxuryMode> should i grab the 64 bit version of ubuntu if im using a 64 bit processer (core i7 on my mac)?
<jhutchins_wk> pianogmx: Can you connect to the server with a web browser?
<KolakCC> TehAndrewRyan: How do you plan on inputting the ssh command into the console window?
<SonikkuAmerica> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jhutchins_wk> KolakCC: ssh can be run from a script.
<pianogmx> jhutchins_wk, i get a not found error on the server
<SonikkuAmerica> LuxuryMode: ^^ That. And yes, probably.
<pianogmx> "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US"
<KolakCC> jhutchins_wk: However, the problem is that the console is already running.
<gnuskool> TehAndrewRyan: the way I'd do it is by REST web service, so the reg process would add 'example' user as http://myserver/user/example
<jhutchins_wk> pianogmx: Do you mean server not found or file not found?
<TehAndrewRyan> KolakCC: I kind of know, I at least figured out the way to send the command to the screen running the server once you're connected
<KolakCC> jhutchins_wk: He would have to ssh in and then find a way to add the command to the console window IN the minecraft server
<KolakCC> TehAndrewRyan: Like what? I'm interested.
<pianogmx> jhutchins_wk,, requested url not found
<pianogmx> jhutchins_wk, i also switched to another mirror and got a similar result
<jhutchins_wk> KolakCC: No, not at all.  ssh <server> <command> works fine.
<KolakCC> jhutchins_wk: Then how would he input a command into the existing minecraft_server console?
<jhutchins_wk> TehAndrewRyan: You would want to set up keys so you don't have to worry about passwords.
<TehAndrewRyan> KolakCC: With screen -S <screen name> -X eval 'stuff "<command>\015"'
<KolakCC> TehAndrewRyan: Oh, okay. Good to know!
<pianogmx> switched my sources to duke and mit (usa) and still getting errors.
<adamx> dumb question. is chmod not permenant?
<lunitik> adamx, it is, why?
<phincy> sure it is
<mgolisch> adamx: it should be
<adamx> I set up Samba on a machine
<TehAndrewRyan> jhutchins_wk: So basically ssh <server> <command> sends a command over SSH without actually "connecting" to it (as in you stay connected even after issuing the command)
<adamx> and it seems like once a day or so
<jhutchins_wk> adamx: Depends on what.  Some stuff gets re-created at boot.
<adamx> I have to go in and chmod -r 777 /shared
<adamx> It's a folder on the root of the drive
<adamx> Is that possibly why it's reverting?
<pianogmx> jhutchins_wk, so basically i think my campus is filtering out requests to update somehow
<adamx> To my knowledge, this machine should not reboot.
<mgolisch> adamx: no it shouldnt be
<jhutchins_wk> TehAndrewRyan: It does it without an interactive shell.  Test with something like ls: ssh <server> ls -l
<pianogmx> jhutchins_wk, multiple sources through unable to connect errors
<jhutchins_wk> pianogmx: They could block ports or server addresses, wouldn't make sense to block specific files.
<TehAndrewRyan> jhutchins_wk: How does it work with the password though? I mean it still requires a password
<phincy> TehAndrewRyan : you can try setting up ssh keys without passwords.
<pianogmx> pianogmx, i just dont know why my campus would all of a sudden block mail ports from thunderbird and updating
<pianogmx> jhutchins_wk, my windows in vm updates fine but linux is censored (cries)
<TehAndrewRyan> phincy: No way of doing it with a password? Also, the server is running on a different user than the root, so it's telling me it can't find a screen session because of that. Can I choose what user I want to issue the command on?
<KolakCC> TehAndrewRyan: connect as root@yourmachine
<pianogmx> damit just turned into a dance club in the cafe
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: You can ping it fine but not anything else...
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, yes i can resolve a ping but can get new updates
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: You mean *can't
<marvindoppelt> after updating my ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS won't start - just hangs with a dark screen of death with a prompt.  What could be the cause?
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, yes.
<cerebrate> i use lubuntu and i expanded my repos tremendously but i would like the app "gdiskdump" in the repos until i get better at linux
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx, I assume you're either ssh'd into it or connected directly to an ethernet socket...?
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, im on a campus wifi network
<SonikkuAmerica> marvindoppelt: Can you describe this "dark screen of death"
<Hyperiant> Ubuntu is lagging hard on a system it really shouldn't be lagging on.  I suspect it's because of lack of video drivers.  How do I fix this?
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: Can you access a web page via, say, a browser
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<phincy>  TehAndrewRyan: yes.. but the user should be present in the server
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, nope... just get errors
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: Probably the issue, then, lies with your connection config. Kind of an !xy thing if you will.
<pianogmx> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<n8w> im trying to get an instant cpu usage by usin: top -b -n1 | awk 'NR==3 { print $5 }' but the value doesnt change...htop or top show that the value changes
<marvindoppelt> SonikkuAmerica, on powering my laptop, a blank screen appears with a prompt
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, i had a fresh install last week.. no extra config.  last week worked, this week no work
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, plainly stated
<SonikkuAmerica> marvindoppelt: A grub rescue prompt or a console login?
<TehAndrewRyan> KolakCC: Okay, next issue is that it says "-X: One or two arguments required" and then "-X: Unknown command "say" (say being a command that broadcasts a message)
<TehAndrewRyan> KolakCC: (this being printed in the screen session once I've attached it)
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: OK... first thing to ask is: Does it work for other people using Linux or Android?
<TehAndrewRyan> KolakCC: To add to that, it works excellent to run the screen -S command from the same user if I disconnect from the screen session
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: (If you don't know we can skip this step)
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, or better question find another person on CAMPUS that may have it working.  most people on CAMPUS use Windows or iMac
<marvindoppelt> SonikkuAmerica, Grub appears and am able to select ubuntu but thereafter appears the prompt
<SonikkuAmerica> marvindoppelt: Is it just a ">"? Or...?
<KolakCC> TehAndrewRyan: yeah, I think that's because the minecraft console isn't a real console.. you'll probably have to find a way to input stuff into it
<marvindoppelt> SonikkuAmerica, _
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: Same here... I'm the only Ubuntu user for miles...
<SonikkuAmerica> marvindoppelt: Is it blinking?
<marvindoppelt> SonikkuAmerica, yup
<TehAndrewRyan> KolakCC: It doesn't make sense to me though, the exact same command works if I don't use the SSH part, if I input that command from outside of the screen session
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica, im going to hunt down this unix/linux professor on campus.
<SonikkuAmerica> marvindoppelt: You have a case of the hanging cursor. Can you reboot into recovery mode?
<KolakCC> TehAndrewRyan: is the server running in a graphical environment?
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: OK. S/He might be able to help you a bit more...
<|Anthony|> did i read "Minecraft"?
<linguini> I want to install http://search.cpan.org/~ingy/YAML/lib/YAML/Any.pm , but not in ~/.cpan .  I see that ubuntu has many perl packages, but I'm having trouble finding one for the above module.
<TehAndrewRyan> KolakCC: No, the server is firstly run on a computer without a graphical environment, has a -nogui tag on boot and launches a screen session on boot which is what I use to access the "console"
<marvindoppelt> SonikkuAmerica, Yes I can but then again the fail safe mode fails telling me that my input devices can't be detected
<linguini> Is there some way to find the above perl module in the form of an ubuntu/debian package?
<gustav_> I can't access the Flash settings dialog in Firefox. Any ideas?
<|Anthony|> TehAndrewRyan, I'm running a mc server too :) can you repeat your original question please?
<KolakCC> TehAndrewRyan: I haven't the slightest, sorry.
<SonikkuAmerica> marvindoppelt: I would try running dpkg in the recovery menu.
<TehAndrewRyan> |Anthony|: Oh cool :) Basically I want to get the username of a newly registered member on our forums, extract that name as a variable and send it via SSH to the computer hosting the server, where the variable would be used to, let's say promote <user>. I somehow need to figure out how to extract the name and then make it into a command to send, and I also seem to have to figure out how to input commands through the server console via SSH as it didn't 
<gustav_> Found a solution.
<|Anthony|> TehAndrewRyan, maybe we could take this minecraft convo to pm? or even to the correct irc network
<|Anthony|> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> |Anthony|: Try EsperNet.
<|Anthony|> i know
<|Anthony|> that's what i was going to mention
<TehAndrewRyan> |Anthony|: I asked on here because it involves a lot of ubuntu bash commands and similar :P But yeah, where do you suggest?
<KolakCC> Why's that? It's hardly minecraft related.
<phincy> TehAndrewRyan:  the first part "extracting user info" will require knowledge of database/table structure in your application..Once the info is availbale, you can assign the value to a variable in the server console using ssh.. this is the middle part and I guess it is the easiest
<|Anthony|> i have a feeling that there is a plugin that will do this already
<|Anthony|> or at least very similar
<|Anthony|> and it really doesn't need any bashfoo at all
<PoPpiLLs> linguini try installing libconfig-yaml-perl
<bigbadben> is there an equivalent to gksudo?
<bigbadben> for unity
<|Anthony|> there should be a java listener that will wait for a signal sent from the website... maybe via php or somehting
<SonikkuAmerica> bigbadben: If you're using KDE it's kdesudo
<TehAndrewRyan> |Anthony|: I'd love to get some input on alternate ways of doing it if possible. Have to go for around 10 minutes now though, I'll be right back
<SonikkuAmerica> bigbadben: But other than that not really.
<SonikkuAmerica> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<|Anthony|> or if you have mysql setup on the same machine...
<bigbadben> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> bigbadben: gksudo works in Gnome which is the desktop environment fr Unity
<abshaar> malem semua...
<linguini> PoPpiLLs: Thanks, but that looks like a different YAML module.
<bigbadben> very good point lol, I actually was trying to change permissions on a folder and needed to chown -R so all is good thank you all
<aFeijo> hi, I managed to install guake in 2 of 3 ubuntu desktops 12.10, but in one it say package not found? why?
<jrib> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-3 (quantal), package size 110 kB, installed size 836 kB
<jrib> aFeijo: probably does not have universe enabled
<aFeijo> weird, it should... how can I enable universe?
<jrib> !repos | aFeijo
<ubottu> aFeijo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<aFeijo> thanks
<gustav_> No one wants to talk to me on Chatroulette. :(
<gustav_> Oh. Sorry. Wrong channel.
<lokesh> when I press CTRL + ALT + RIGHT CLICK, in blender, I get the move window of ubuntu, how do I disable this?
<lokesh> actually alt right click also does this
<afflicto> I'm looking for someone to fix apache2 for me. I can pay through paypal. I set the directory to /home/afflicto/public_html and I get 403 forbidden.
<Seveas> afflicto: support here is free :)
<jrib> afflicto: what do you mean by "set the directory"?  What does "ls -ld /home /home/afflicto /home/afflicto/public_html" return?
<Seveas> afflicto: check permissions on /home/afflicto and /home/afflicto/public_html, them must be at least executable by all
<afflicto> Seveas: Sure, but I'm kinda desperate. I've been wanting to develop my apps whole day. It's getting on my nerves :(
<Seveas> and you may need to add a <Directory> block to your config
<aFeijo> jrib, my Universe is enabled!
<afflicto> home/afflicto I don't know but home/afflicto/public_html is 777 and public_html/index.html is 777 too
<jrib> aFeijo: pastebin output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install guake
<Zanaphel> tomb raider
<Seveas> afflicto: chmod a+x /home/afflicto, just to be sure.
<jrib> afflicto: thus why I gave you a command to run :)
<KolakCC> !info quake
<ubottu> quake (source: quake): classic first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2 (quantal), package size 41 kB, installed size 179 kB
<win7usr> hey all, we are thinking to use ubuntu usb live with open office so the students can do exams is this okay and we will block internet is this okay
<Seveas> win7usr: yes, that is ok
<afflicto> Still not working
<s9iper1> i am using 13.04 with 3.9.0 kernel i am not be able to mount the cd or dvd's  any body helps
<s9iper1> ?
<Seveas> win7usr: ubuntu is free to use for any purpose
<Seveas> afflicto: did you add a <Directory> block to grant access?
<win7usr> Seveas but they can still cheat right
<TehAndrewRyan> Alright |Anthony|, back
<afflicto> Seveas: I copied the default one so yes.
<|Anthony|> TehAndrewRyan, ohai
<afflicto> I just changed directory directive to /home/afflicto/public_html
<TehAndrewRyan> |Anthony|: Hai, so what channel on esper?
<Seveas> afflicto: pastebin the vhost definition
<|Anthony|> probably #bukkit
<jrib> win7usr: what sort of cheating are you hoping to prevent?
<aFeijo> jrib,it is in my language but you probably can get the picture http://pastebin.com/EWjrqrY8
<afflicto> Seveas: here http://pastebin.com/UdviYkUv
<jrib> aFeijo: you omitted some output?
<aFeijo> no
<win7usr> jrib they will do test english test or other test so they can not surf on the internet or other bad things
<jrib> aFeijo: what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<aFeijo> argh, it has only 3 comments!
<jrib> aFeijo: :)
<afflicto> Seveas: that file is called "afflicto" and lies in sites-available directory. I also did a2dissite default && a2ensite afflicto
<aFeijo> jrib, not fun :) how to restore it?
<aFeijo> found something
<aFeijo> 1 min
<Seveas> afflicto: yes, that should do the trick. What's in apache's error log?
<afflicto> Seveas: where is the log file?
<jrib> aFeijo: the link ubottu gave earlier should say
<Seveas> afflicto: /var/log/apache2
<aFeijo> jrib, done! thanks :)
<afflicto> Seveas: [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /favicon.ico denied
<alainus> hi .. how do i locate where an application binary resides? I'd like to add sublime text as default editor for filezilla but i can't find it in the filesystem
<jrib> alainus: probably /usr/bin/ .  You can use "dpkg -L PACKAGE | grep bin" if you need more help
<maveas_> After a few upgrades on 13.04 Unity - or something else? - starts failing. During successfull login (correct password) I'm been logged out of my desktop session and directed to the login screen again. Any ideas what might be wrong? (Noticed some error with gconf and dbus but I'm not that into those things)
<Seveas> afflicto: nothing for index.html?
<jrib> !13.04 | maveas_
<ubottu> maveas_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<CatKiller> alainus: whereis <app>
<alainus> jrib, that gives me 4 different results, are they the same ?
<maveas_> Seveas, thanks
<jrib> alainus: what results?
<alainus> Catbuntu, that worked, thanks!
<hunterspy> heil
<Seveas> afflicto: what's in access.log for index.html or /
<hunterspy> lets fuck microsoft
<mooman> test
<jrib> hunterspy: please mind the language
<Seveas> hunterspy: let's not. Instead, let's behave like normal humans in here.
<Tex_Nick> !language | hunterspy
<ubottu> hunterspy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<afflicto> Seveas: 127.0.0.1 - - [11/Mar/2013:18:46:40 +0100] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 403 500 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.17 (KHTML, like Gecko) Ubuntu Chromium/24.0.1312.56 Chrome/24.0.1312.56 Safari/537.17"
<Seveas> afflicto: that's favicon.ico again. Does that file exist?
<jrib> afflicto should just pastebin all of error.log
<Seveas> afflicto: what jrib says. And access.log too
<irv> hmm.. server unexpectedly rebooted. lost my bash history, is there anywehre it can be recovered from?
<irv> i'm just looking for one particular recent entry
<jrib> alainus: if you know the command then using whereis (or "type") like CatKiller suggested is the right way; I had assumed you were just using the gui to open sublime and didn't know the name of the command as well
<TheOnlyJoey> Ohai, i am currently installing 12.10 on a system, but it appears that none of the nvidia-glx drivers in the repo are working for the Nvidia G 100 card, Nvidia lists is as supported in every driver, but it can not load the module
<afflicto> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> irv: if it's not in ~/.bash_history and wasn't a sudo command, it's gone
<jrib> irv: why do you want it?
<CatKiller> irv: How about "history"?
<irv> seems to just be accessing /home/user/.bash_history
<irv> :(
<irv> and it's not in there
<alainus> jrib, oh, thanks for the tip anyway
<isaiah_> helloo
<CatKiller> irv: Ah well :p
<afflicto> pastebin and pastie not working I'm killing myself
<pianogmx> well earlier i posted on how I was having troubles with "sudo apt-get update" not working on campus... just got done talking with IT saying they knowingly blocked the ports for those requests on campus EVEN THOUGH to throttle downloads but yet on the flip side, windows updates works flawlessly (i thought they were throttling down speed again) ???
<irv> yeahhh. oh well, indeed :P
<irv> i'll remake the command and write it down this time :P
<irv> thx all
<esing> How do I install ultrastar on ubuntu 12.10?
<jrib> afflicto: there's always paste.ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> what's the name of the package that contains "network-tools"?
<esing> Scunizi, nettool?
<guigouz> hello, I just installed ubuntu on a 2010 macbook pro, installation went fine, but I cannot boot, GRUB loads, kernel starts loading (ubuntu splash appears), the screen blanks almost immediatelly and the system hangs, anyone seen a similar situation ?
<afflicto_> god damn
<Scunizi> esing: thanks that was close enough I could find it.. it's actuallygnome-nettool
<afflicto_> Seveas: ok access log http://justpaste.it/261h
<LoRez> can anybody decode this and tell me why my UEFI system won't boot?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605363/  I just get a blinking cursor in the upper left and that's it.
<jrib> that looks "readable"
<afflicto_> Seveas: and error log http://justpaste.it/261i
<Seveas> afflicto_: that's unreadable. Please use paste.ubuntu.com
<moultonr> I have java7 set up, and now that I've done an update several of the links in /etc/alternatives point to files in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386.  Is there no oracle version of these, or do I have to re-route them?  The app I run REQUIRES (no matter how much I bark up developers' trees) Oracle java, bugs and exploits and all.
<afflicto_> Seveas: ok error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605477/
<afflicto_> Seveas: access log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605479/
<jrtappers> What is the command to reset Xorg?
<jrib> jrtappers: to restart it you mean?
<jrtappers> no, reset, remove all config
<jrib> jrtappers: how did you configure it?
<jrtappers> I can't get it to start, I updated with sudo apt-get upgrade and now it wont start
<jrib> afflicto: out of curiosity, what does "ls -ld / /home /home/afflicto /home/afflicto/public_html" return?
<jrtappers> So im trying to fix it
<jrib> jrtappers: what happens now?  You didn't make any config change?  Only ran an update?  What drivers do you have and how did you install them?
<Seveas> afflicto_: ok. That log does not match what the config says should happen. Could you run this and pastebin the output: find /etc/apache2 | xargs more | cat
<Seveas> (yes, that more|cat thing is intentional)
<squig> so should I be using aptitude or apt-get these days?
<jrtappers> jrib, I had a Saphire Radeon 7770, running the beta prop drivers, but the update killed it, im trying to fix it
<Seveas> squig: whatever you want
<jrib> squig: if you're using multiarch before 12.10, you shouldn't use aptitude
<afflicto_> jri: this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605492/
<squig> jrib, thanks, thats my answer on 12.04 :D
<jrtappers> jrib, Is there a way to get rid of the ATI drivers quickly? I think that they are having problems, log files don't show any errors that are serious
<jrib> afflicto_: so you never ran that chmod command that Seveas gave you?
<jrib> jrtappers: how did you install the drivers originally?
<jrtappers> The install.sh from thier site
<jrib> jrtappers: you probably need to install them again
<verzx> What would the best way to install all the backtrack 5 r3 tools on ubuntu?
<jrib> jrtappers: I've never used ati's drivers
<afflicto_> jrib: uh I think so?
<jrtappers> jrib, that may be difficult, from command line
<afflicto_> Seveas: it outputs this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605497/
<jrib> jrtappers: why?  Didn't you run install.sh from a terminal in the first place?
<Seveas> afflicto_: never mind that. your file permissions are messed up *AS I SAID HALF AN HOUR AGO*. YOu failed to follow the simplest instructions...
<jrib> afflicto_: chmod a+x /home/afflicto
<jrtappers> jrib, il try to find it
<Seveas> *sigh*
<jrib> jrtappers: I don't know how the ati drivers work, but if you rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf that may get you back into X (without ATI's drivers)
<afflicto_> omg it works
<jrtappers> Tried that, trying install.sh again
<afflicto_> All the tutorials and guides I read for doing this thing never mentioned file permissions at all though :S
<JillesCode> Hey guys, I have a problem, I need to turn of my wireless network interface before actually starting the OS, I know the command (iwconfig wlan0 power off) but how do I get my ubuntu to execute that before booting?
<Seveas> afflicto_: because that's a basic linux skill...
<JillesCode> Well not completely turn off, turn of the power management
<jrib> jrtappers: there might be some hints on the wiki that give you a better way to setup your drivers so they don't constantly break when you get a kernel upgrade
<verzx> Is there a way to upload txt files to pastebinit for example, document.txt |pastebinit
<afflicto_> Seveas: yea I guess so
<jrib> !ati > jrtappers
<ubottu> jrtappers, please see my private message
<jrib> verzx: I think that exact syntax works?
<Tbone> Hello
<jrtappers> Ok, I think I have an idea that may work
<verzx> jrib: Lmao. Oh. I'll try it.
<Tbone> Who speak french ?
<DJones> !fr | Tbone
<ubottu> Tbone: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<anonymous_>  
<jrib> verzx: well, cat document.txt | pastebinit.  Or better: pastebinit < document.txt.  I don't have its man page handy, but I think that works.  If it doesn't, let me know and I'll go find the man page
<anonymous_> hi
<Tbone> Ok bye !
<atxq> how can I add the option to right click menu to "send file" as an email?
<jrib> verzx: reading the man page, those examples should work.  You can also use "pastebinit -i filename" apparently
<verzx> jrib: Yeah cat works, ahh right i'll try that too thanks for your help :)
<jrtappers> For anyone in the same situation, I ran /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall --force as root, it fixed the problem
<dveim> hello
<dveim> does anyone know, why pypy/python leave a process after executing?
<Seveas> dveim: what do you mean with that?
<keldwud> hmm, read guidelines before asking questions, or jump in feet first and assume that guidelines are generally just "don't be a dick"
<Seveas> keldwud: that and 'mind the language'
<linux-web> hai all
<keldwud> Seveas, okay :)
<linux-web> hai all
<linux-web> salam kenal
<linux-web> semua
<linux-web> Im from indonesia
<keldwud> I'll wait until linux-web is done with his greetings and a/s/l before I ask my question
<dveim> Seveas: i mean, when i start python or pypy interpreter, and it finishes, i still have a process eating my memory
<linux-web> Im from indonesia
<Seveas> linux-web: that's nice. Please be aware that this is a support channel, not a chat channel.
<Seveas> linux-web: you may be looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> keldwud: just ask :)
<linux-web> maaf saya baru belajar ( Im newbe)
<Seveas> dveim: that's definitely not supposed to happen. How are you sure it's the same process and not something else running in the background? Is this an ubuntu application or something else?
<Seveas> !id | linux-web
<ubottu> linux-web: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<keldwud> I'm having mouse issues with 12.10. Pointer drags similar to the ice levels in mario. nothing happens on first movement but then it starts slowly sliding. Rebooting does not resolve. Using mouse and touchpad GUI settings does not resolve (i.e. http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg622042.html), using xset *does* change the behavior slightly, but the "stickiness"
<keldwud> still persists, it just moves really fast after "unsticking"
<keldwud> reinstalling resolved the issue temporarily, known good mouse exhibits same behavior
<linux-web> gmna tuh
<keldwud> and the search terms I have used have turned up very littls
<Seveas> keldwud: try googling 'ubuntu mouse acceleration'
<keldwud> Seveas: I did both mouse acceleration and pointer acceleration :)
<Seveas> and/or wait for someone in here to have a stroke of brilliance. Sadly I don't have one
<keldwud> one other thing, I have been using synergy.
<keldwud> and I have removed the package
<dveim> Seveas: for example, i run python. Then i exit python. But that python process is still in list of processes. I am sure, that it is not running in the background
<Seveas> synergy should not affect that, especially if it's gone. Any usb errors in dmesg?
<keldwud> and the other thing is that both times the issue appeared, it happened after a weekend away from the computer
<Seveas> dveim: how do you exit it?
<keldwud> Seveas: checking
<keldwud> dmesg looks okay
<keldwud> I see where I switched out with a different mouse
<nomike> hi
<keldwud> unfortunately, I do not know enough about linux or ubuntu to know what controls the mouse
<hlysig> Hi all. Do you guys know of any tutorial for installing oracle java6 jdk on Ubuntu?
<dveim> Seveas: Ctrl + Z with python, no special exit for pypy
<Akiva-Mobile> Im a new programmer, and I have a question
<tgm4883> dveim, that isn't how you exit
<Seveas> dveim: that explains, and it tells me you're a windows user :)
<Akiva-Mobile> Are debian packages interpreted or compiled?
<guigouz> hlysig, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<guigouz> hlysig, just change that to java6
<dveim> Seveas: its true, i am new at ubuntu
<tgm4883> dveim, http://superuser.com/questions/476873/what-is-effect-of-ctrl-z-on-a-unix-linux-application
<Seveas> dveim: under linux ctrl+z suspends a process. ctrl+d signals an EOF, which python will interpret as exit
<hlysig> guigouz: thanks a million ;)
<nomike> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and I'm connected to a WPA2 encrypted WLAN. Once a week the WPA2-Passphrase is changed over night. As soon as the key is changed, I'm kicked out of the WLAN and the "Authentication required" dialog box shows up.
<dveim> tgm4883: thanks for link
<verzx> hlysig: google search - Java8 ubuntu, installs jre and jdk.
<hlysig> verzx: Java8?
<ioria> hlysig: 12.10 ?
<hlysig> Is that you yet? :)
<hlysig> ioria: yes.
<ioria> hlysig: try this... http://lackovic.wordpress.com/2012/02/28/how-to-install-oracle-java-6-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<hlysig> I think that the link from guigouz is doing the trick.
<nomike> My problem is, however, that at this moment my workstation is unattended until next morning. After...i don't know....5 minutes or so, the same dialog shows up again. When I'm back in the office, I have ~100 dialog boxes on my screen telling me to enter the WLAN passphrase...
<matelko> Hi. How to switch to other irc channel please? I need irc.freenode.net now. I have X-chat gnome.
<keldwud> Seveas: is there another channel maybe that you could suggest where I might be able to find more information about my issue?
<Seveas> keldwud: #ubuntu-x comes to mind
<matelko> Sry, I need hardware channel
<verzx> matelko: Try using irssi, much easier to use imo. That is if you know the basic IRC commands like, /join /leave /connect :D
<Seveas> matelko: you're on freenode. you just need to /join the channel you want I guess :)
<matelko> Yes, I just noticed I am on freenode, sorry
<keldwud> Seveas: thank you :)
<matelko> I somewhere here channel about hardware? I just need to discharge capacitor and dont know how to do that...
<Blumin> My Ubuntu install is running absurdly slow.  I suspect it's video driver related.  How would I go about fixing it?
<Pici> matelko: ##electronics or ##hardware
<Seveas> Blumin: why do you suspect that?
<matelko> Pici - thank you.
<Blumin> Seveas: Because I have a new-ish video card, am presumably running a generic driver, and I am using 3 monitors.
<Blumin> It could be anything but that seems like a good start.
<ioria> Blumin: try the top command
<Seveas> Blumin: I'd start with finding out what's taking up resources. Is top saying that Xorg is using all CPU?
<Blumin> Top command?
<ioria> Blumin: just run 'top' in terminal
<soliloquy1> Hi! I run ubuntu on a macbook air using refit (and a superdrive to install). I recently upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10; seemed to go fine except that when I restarted GRUB could no longer find the OS. What gives and what now?
<Seveas> and ctrl+C to exit top
<Blumin> Compiz is taking 80% CPU
<Seveas> Blumin: ok, your guess was good :)
<Seveas> what brand video card?
<keldwud> ooh, maybe that is why my mouse has an issue
<keldwud> what is kworker?
<Seveas> keldwud: kernel thread
<Blumin> ATi Radeon 7770
<keldwud> Seveas: it shuoldn't be taking up 100% cpu, I wouldn't think
<Seveas> !ati | Blumin
<ubottu> Blumin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Seveas> keldwud: that's indeed odd
<keldwud> I got nothin to lose by trying to kill it, I'll share what happens :)
<squig> is there an apt-repository proxy still
<Guest50392> any ideas about BSOD ? first time i am having this problem , and i am from xubuntu live cd now.
<keldwud> I'm making progress: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185925/kworker-consuming-100-cpu
<Guest50392> if anyone can help
<Seveas> squig: there is one but I forgot the name :/
<squig> Seveas, atp-cache-ng
<squig> I used to use aptproxy but its gone away
<Seveas> apt-cacher-ng actually, yes :)
<needshelp> Anyone available to help with a login problem?
<fbdystang> Hi, I just swapped an old CRT with a dell e177fp. It is in Dual monitor mode. The dell seems like it runs great but the screen goes black after 5 seconds. Any idea why that would happen?
<TheOnlyJoey> Anyone experience with really slow performance on 12.10 and the latest nvidia driver?
<TheOnlyJoey> slow as in, fullscreen youtube video is not watchable
<lighthammer> question: Trying to install a backtrack5r3 - receiving error : "io error : problem may be caused by faulty CD/ dvd or you HDD may be faulty " - currently booting off a USB drive - and the installation stops at 23% every time .. any suggestions
<ioria> TheOnlyJoey: did you deactivate hardware acceleration ?
<ev0lve> needshelpneedshelp
<TheOnlyJoey> ioria: i did not even know that was a option
<ev0lve> err -
<TheOnlyJoey> so no, not that i am aware off
<ev0lve> needshelp: shoot
<xangua> !backtrack | lighthammer
<ubottu> lighthammer: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<keldwud> what would be the ubuntu equivalent of /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf?
<TheOnlyJoey> ioria: good idea to try the edgers ppa?
<Seveas> keldwud: the same
<ioria> TheOnlyJoey: right click on youtube video and uncheck the box
<keldwud> hmm, I don't have one
<_raven> i need a script that monitors a folder for new files and writes the paths to files from 1.txt to 4.txt. always one line and repeating 123412341... how to do it best?
<keldwud> that's why I was wondering
<Seveas> keldwud: you have a text editor :)
<keldwud> oh I can just create it? ok :)
<needshelp> Thanks, ev0lve!  There's something wrong with my profile.  I can't log in in any GUI, but I can log in in the console.  Guest account is fine.  I *think* the last thing I did was apt-get update&upgrade.
<TheOnlyJoey> ioria: its enabled
<TheOnlyJoey> also tried with Sauerbraten (same test i do with all my installs since 2004) and it is horribly slow
<ioria> TheOnlyJoey:  Un-check
<soliloquy1> Hi! I run ubuntu on a macbook air using refit (and a superdrive to install). I recently upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10; seemed to go fine except that when I restarted GRUB could no longer find the OS. What gives and what now?
<TheOnlyJoey> ooh
<TheOnlyJoey> sorry lets see
<lighthammer> xangua: thx
<TheOnlyJoey> ioria: still slow
<jiem> TheOnlyJoey : You use optimus nvidia technology ?
<keldwud> oh darn. other user reports that not having the file originally and then creating the file with the required options did not resolve the issue
<fbdystang> Hi, I just swapped an old CRT with a dell e177fp. It is in Dual monitor mode. The dell seems like it runs great but the screen goes black after 5 seconds. Any idea why that would happen?
<TheOnlyJoey> jiem: no, a regular desktop card
<TheOnlyJoey> jiem: wierdly enough none of the ubuntu repo nvidia drivers worked, so tried the latest from the nvidia website, which is working but with horrible performance
 * keldwud does a little victory fanfare dance
<keldwud> added in /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf :  options drm_kms_helper poll=N; rebooted, issue appears to be resolved.
<Blumin> How do I fix Ubuntu turning off num lock every time I reboot?
<needshelp> ev0lve: I'm using the latest LTS release.  All updates installed.
<ioria> TheOnlyJoey:  try free -m to check the ram
<jiem> TheOnlyJoey : try to uninstall nvidia-driver and try sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<jiem> sudo apt-get update
<jiem> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jiem> sudo reboot
<FloodBot1> jiem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssvss_> Hi, just installed ubuntu 12.10. any recommendations for clipboard manager.
<jiem>  sudo apt-get update     sudo apt-get install nvidia-current      sudo reboot
<TheOnlyJoey> jiem: sure, lets see
<ro_> ondasurlalinea
<xangua> ssvss_: glippy has lots of features, or it can be as simple as you want :) https://launchpad.net/glippy
<Seveas> Blumin: check the keyboard setting in the system settings thing
<needshelp> ev0lve: Any other information you need?
<jjeronimo> I messed up my /etc/asound.conf
<jjeronimo> can somebody please post the default one on pastbin
<TheOnlyJoey> jiem: hmm performance is slightly better, but i think the main problem has to do with support for the card
<TheOnlyJoey> was a lot better on 11.04 though
<ssvss_> xangua: Thanks, glippy works fine. are there any clipboard managers in which I can search from the clipboard contents. something like Ctrl+R in bash.
<nerder> hello
<nerder> i i have some problem with unebootin
<nerder> *problems
<abailarri> buenas. Quiero instalar un ubuntu en un portatil nuevo (Asus F55A), pero soy incapaz de acceder a la bios para seleccionar el boot device. Se han puesto muy cabrones los de windows o que?
<andai1> Hi there! I have a broken ubuntu installation from several years ago (not sure which version). I want to replace it with the newest ubuntu. What's the best way to do this? Can I just keep the home dir in the same place? ( it's not on a separate partition )
<ax> what is the battery status indicator app called with the new window manager?  12.10?
<xangua> ssvss_: well  you can search content in glippy with hud (press alt key) if you are using unity
<pepee> !es | abailarri
<ubottu> abailarri: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nerder> i downloaded the ubuntu ISO and i wanna install that image on my USB pendrive
<jhutchins_wk> andai1: Back up the home directory, do a clean new install.  You probably don't want any of the hidden config files carrying over to the new installation.
<carliewolf08> ubuntu 12.10  Hi I am very new to this and wanted to copy a file to my flash drive.  I don't know where to find documentation/instructions on how to do this.  I am use to windows filemanager that lists drives other than C: so I don't know how to find that in the ubuntu file manager.  It only lists files on it's operating system?
<jiem> nerder : You use ubuntu ?
<nerder> the unetbooin process of copy is finish with no error but the pendrive is not bootable. Some one can help me?
<ioria> andail: there are several ways... but the best is a fresh new installation
<nerder> i use jolicloud, is ubuntu based
<jhutchins_wk> nerder: unetbootin is meant to create a USB installer, nothing to do with the actual installation.
<dr_willis> carliewolf08:  it should show up on the left side pane of your file manager.
<andai1> jhutchins_wk, ioria: I thought so. Thank you
<nerder> i wanna install ubuntu on my pendrive
<dr_willis> carliewolf08:  if it has a label it will be using that name
<carliewolf08> I didn't see it there
<carliewolf08> ok let me check again
<ioria> andail: you're wellcome
<nerder> cause in this way i can use the live version wherever i wont
<nerder> *want
<dr_willis> carliewolf08:  when i plug in a flash drive here. it even pops up a file manager window for it.
<andai1> ioria, jhutchins_wk: can I just rename home to home2 or something like that, or do i need to get it off the partition?
<carliewolf08> if I find it then is the copy and past the same process as in windows?
<jhutchins_wk> andai1: If you back up the files you want to keep to another location you don't have to worry about "oops".
<dr_willis> netsjanek:  julicloud is not ubuntu, and not really supported here.. there are tools at the pendrivelinux site to make a live session of it on a usb. you can then do a full install to a 2nd usb flash drive
<nerder> i format my pendrive with gparted (fat32)
<dr_willis> nerder: :  julicloud is not ubuntu, and not really supported here.. there are tools at the pendrivelinux site to make a live session of it on a usb. you can then do a full install to a 2nd usb flash drive
<dr_willis> nerder:  the tools and installer will handle the formating
<nerder> dr_willis, jolicloud is not ubuntu based?
<dr_willis> nerder:  its not Ubuntu -  theres 100's of disrtos based on ubuntu that are not ubuntu.. and thus not supported here
<dr_willis> jolicloud is about as weird a disrto as one can get.. and still claim ubuntu based..
<dr_willis> actually its JoliOS now isent it? i havent paied attention to ut much lately
<nerder> i thought that the ubuntu irc chan was for all the based distro as well
<k1l> nerder: no, just original ubuntu support here
<carliewolf08> maybe I'm not in the right program.  What is the file manager called in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> nerder:  nope.
<nerder> ok sorry
<nerder> it's my fault
<dr_willis> we cant keep up with every customuieze ubuntu variant
<k1l> carliewolf08: nautilus, if its standard ubuntu
<_raven> i need a script that monitors a folder for new files and writes the paths to files from 1.txt to 4.txt. always one line and repeating 123412341... how to do it best?
<needshelp> nerder:  If you're only going to use it on one computer, you should consider Wubi.
<dr_willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-17 (quantal), package size 67 kB, installed size 256 kB
<carliewolf08> ok that's not what I opened.  I'll check again Thanks
<dr_willis> _raven:  you could use fam.. or just write a script that montiros file dates and does stuff when they change
<k1l> needshelp: wubi :(
<dr_willis> Im not sure jolios even has wubi.
<ioria> nerder: no, wubi, noooooooooooooooooooooo
<dr_willis> and wubi is best avoided
<_raven> dr_willis could you go trough it with me i do not have any idea how to start
<needshelp> I've done the pendrive thing, and it's very slow.  Everything takes so long.
<dr_willis> _raven:  nope.. not really.  ive not used fam in the last 5 years.
<dr_willis> needshelp:  do a full install to the internal hd perhaps.
<needshelp> Although it's definitely a great asset to portability.
<dr_willis> a Full install to a USB may be a bit faster then a live install also
<jjeronimo> can someone please post /etc/asound.conf on pastbin for me ? It will save me allot of trouble
<jjeronimo> thx!
<_raven> dr_willis i mean writing the script
<rewarp> Hi all. Random event caused my external luks-encrypted 1TB harddisk to refuse to accept the password I set for it, which I may as well add are three Japanese hiragana characters. How would I go about recovering my data?
<jjeronimo> messed up my sound settings :(
<dr_willis> _raven:  theres 10+ differnt languages you could be doing it in..  i rarely code any more.
<jemark> jjeronimo: ok
<dr_willis> _raven:  and i imagine theres tools out that do most of it allready for you
<dr_willis> _raven:  such as 'fam'
<_raven> dr_willis id like to do it with board tools only - no python or something else
<dr_willis> board tools?  the term means nothing to me.
<needshelp> Can anyone else help me with my login problem, since ev0lve is away.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. JuliOS's little JoliDrive feature dosent even support Ubuntu One...
<carliewolf08> Help.  My system says it has nautilus installed but I can't find the application to open it when I type it in the search.  Why would that be?  I just installed ubuntu 12.10 and just getting use to it
<_raven> dr_willis only with shell
<dr_willis> carliewolf08:  double click any folder icon and it should launch it.. or just run 'nautilus'
<dr_willis> _raven:  you mean you want to do it only with 'bash' scripting?
<dr_willis> !abs | _raven
<ubottu> _raven: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<carliewolf08> I typed in nautilus and it didn't come up
<dr_willis> carliewolf08:  its a default installed ubuntu app...
<dr_willis> !find nautilus
<ubottu> Found: nautilus-sendto, nautilus-sendto-empathy, nautilus-share, arkose-nautilus, nautilus-actions, nautilus-bzr, nautilus-clamscan, nautilus-compare, nautilus-emblems, nautilus-filename-repairer (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nautilus&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<dr_willis> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.90.really.3.4.2-0ubuntu4.2 (quantal), package size 824 kB, installed size 2391 kB
<Akiva-Mobile> Are debian packages interpreted or compiled when they are installed?
<Seveas> Akiva-Mobile: neither.
<pepee> Akiva-Mobile, decompressed and copied
<jemark> jjeronimo: http://dpaste.com/1019738/
<carliewolf08> yes Dr Willis it says it is installed but when I search for the application it doens't come up from my dashboard.  It's not even listed.  I assumed that it might not be on the system but then when I checked software center it shows it as installed.
<jjeronimo> jemark: thx allot!
<Akiva-Mobile> I don't understand. Is there not only two ways to install and run a program on a computer? pepee Seveas?
<xubuntu_> hello anyone can help with blue screen problem?
<Akiva-Mobile> ie, to either have it compiled before hand, or interpreted on the go?
<ioria> carliewolf08: try from the terminal :P
<pepee> Akiva-Mobile, a package in a bunch of compressed files
<dr_willis> !apt | Akiva-Mobile
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<pepee> Akiva-Mobile, compressed beforehand, from canonical
<dr_willis> carliewolf08:  open a terminal.. and type 'nautilus'
<Seveas> Akiva-Mobile: a debian package consists of files. Some packages contain compiled binaries, some contain interpreted scripts. And then there's all the other files like images, docs etc.
<xubuntu_> any hel phere?
<xubuntu_> help*
<ioria> Akiva-Mobile: they are binaries, i think
<Pici> !details | xubuntu_
<andai1> jhutchins_wk: OK i backed up the important stuff. What's the best way to keep it on the drive when I do a fresh install? ( I have only one partition ). Should I change the name from home to something else? What does the installer do with random folders in the root dir?
<ubottu> xubuntu_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Akiva-Mobile> ioria: Okay, which would make them compiled rather than interpreted?
<dr_willis> andai1:  the installer will want to reformat /
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  why are you worried about this exactly
<ioria> Akiva-Mobile: you can compile the source not the binary
<i3ear> hey, can anyone help me? I am on a live install of xubuntu and whenever I try and unmount one of my drives so I can resize the partitions it always remounts
<i3ear> can anyone help me?
<xubuntu_> i just get a blue screen and now i am booting from a live cd... dont know where to start and what to do
<i3ear> will anyone help me?
<carliewolf08> ok found it dr willis.  I am trying to find my E drive and it is not listed in nautilus.  I was told it was suppose to be there.  Is that a hardware problem I'm having then, that the system is not recognizing the E: drive with my flashdrive?
<ska> Somehow I lost all the dictionaries in my Dictionary applet. Is there a way to get those back?
<ska> re-install the applet?
<xubuntu_> i have the error code.. and the system on the drive is windows 7
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: Developing. I understand that compiled is faster than interpreted, and if I am to develop on the ubuntu touch, I just want to know my options.
<pepee> Akiva-Mobile, it depends on the language used...
<dr_willis> carliewolf08:  the letter names are windows schemeing.. ubntu mounts devices with filesystems to directories in your /media/ directory
<pepee> Akiva-Mobile, it has nothing to do with ubuntu itself
<e-i-k-e> hi
<Akiva-Mobile> I am somewhat new to this, sorry dr_willis :( didnt mean to jumble up your chat.
<dr_willis> carliewolf08:  if the filesystem is currupted or has other issues it may refuse to mount them
<Blumin> I installed the proprietary ATi drivers and configured my monitors then rebooted, and now 2 of my monitors are white boxes, one of which doesn't let me move off of it and gives me an X for a cursor
<carliewolf08> ok let me look there :-)
<dr_willis> !mount | carliewolf08
<ubottu> carliewolf08: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Akiva-Mobile> pepee: The reason why I ask is because I understand that Arch compiles everything from source, ergo, is faster.
<Pici> i3ear: how are you trying to unmount them?
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  thats debateable.. in some other channel..
<needshelp> carliewolf08: If the drive is readable in Windows, then it's readable in Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  if you dont compile with the proper options.. it wont be much of a gain.. or could be worse
<pepee> Akiva-Mobile, try asking in ##linux or ##programming
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: Fascinating. Okay sorry, won't clog the channel anymore  :P
<e-i-k-e> when i'm sending my notebook with 12.10 to standy it sometimes seems to go to standby but 5 seconds later it just shows the screen like when i'm opening the lid after standy. is there a way to determine what program keeps it from switching to standby?
<needshelp> I am unable to login using the GUI, but I can login in the console.  Can someone help me to determine what's preventing me from loggin in?  Guest account works fine.
<pepee> needshelp, do you get an error message?
<carliewolf08> Thank you.  I'll look in the community/mount section.  Everything is so new to me, I have to get use to all these new names for things.  I'm just figuring out what the terminal is LOL.  I should have gotten out of windows years ago and I'd be rolling by now !
<Blumin> How do I fix my monitors so that they're usable again?
<streulma> hey, I want to run ubuntu server on my nas :)
<streulma> is there an option for Western Digital Mybook World ? > It's now running Debian
<ssvss_> xangua: Thanks, didn't realize what hud was for till now. it seems very useful.
<pepee> Blumin, what graphics card?
<needshelp> pepee: it flashes to a text-screen briefly, then returns to the login screen.  There are no errors listed before returning to the login screen.
<Blumin> Radeon 7770
<iceroot> streulma: normally when debian is working, ubuntu is working too (rasbperry pi is an exception)
<ioria> needshelp:  restarting lightdm ? or gdm...
<pepee> needshelp, graphics driver problem, I guess
<ilikepandas> is debian recommended for a regular home user
<iceroot> ilikepandas: #debian
<needshelp> pepee: But the guest account logs in fine.  Is there a per-user setting file I can reset?  I already tried reinstalling/reconfiguring Xorg
<Cinesino89> ciaooooooooo
<Cinesino89> !list
<ubottu> Cinesino89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<needshelp> ioria:  Can you clarify, please?  How should I do that?
<Blumin> pepee: It was working fine before I tried configuring the monitors; then it just glitched them out
<pepee> Blumin, I'd ask in #ati
<Qcki> needshelp, sudo service lightdm restart
<surbs> /etc/syslog.conf does not exist, but /etc/rsyslog.conf does what is the difference?
<i3ear> Pici, sorry sorry. I got distracted. Uhm. I have tried unmounting them using the file manager, the terminal, and gparted
<needshelp> Qcki: Still can't log in.
<i3ear> Pici,  you still there?
<nailson> Anyone here still using Ubuntu 11.10??
<surbs> is it because i have to install sysklogd or does rsyslogd provide adequate functionality?
<jrib> !ask | nailson
<ubottu> nailson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nailson> !ask | nailson
<ubottu> nailson, please see my private message
<jrib> surbs: what functionality are you looking for?
<jrib> nailson: just ask your real question
<nailson> !ask does anyone still using ubuntu 11.10?
<ubottu> nailson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blumin> jrib: I don't think he was asking for support; his real question may have been asking chat whether they still use 11.10
<jrib> nailson: assume yes. What is your next question?
<streulma> ubottu: Do you know everything about Ubuntu?
<ubottu> streulma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<streulma> lol
<surbs> jrib, im trying to setup security for my personal computer and output the logs to a different location (encrypted home folder).
<andai1> jhutchins_wk: ok so now i'm purging junk from my ( full ) home + system partition, going to delete everything except /home/, move everything from /home/ to root dir, shrink partition, create new partition for clean ubuntu install, use old partition as /home/,.. does that sound good?
<streulma> the bot knows not everything about ubuntu :(
<nailson> Yes Blumin, i'm here just to know how you guys are dealing with it, IMHO this version was the best one. But discontinued
<jrib> surbs: I'd assume you can do that with rsyslog
<needshelp> Any other ideas, guys, regarding my inability to log in?
<andai1> jhutchins_wk: or should I create two new partitions, one for install and one for home, so the old home doesn't interfere?
<elsias> Greeting im looking for a hand in building a ubuntu distro on a 80gigs external hard drive without compromising my current win7 os with a grub loader.
<surbs> jrib, ok cool, thank you. maybe to enlighten me for reference later do you know what the difference between the two is? im assuming that sysklogd is for server purposes?
<jrib> surbs: I'm not familiar with the differences; but rsyslog is default
<Blumin> elsias: Is the drive already partitioned?
<Hawkerz> elsias, grub won't ruin windows, but shrinking the partition has some risks
<surbs> jrib, ok thank you! appreciate the help ;) will ask more questions if i run into any more problems ;)
<elsias> It is an hard disk mounted in a maxtor usb hard drive case
<Hawkerz> grub will take over the master boot record on the drive though
<surbs> jrib, oops did a double winky face... lol
<elsias> I basicly want to make a bigger version of a usb booter
<Hawkerz> which is tricky to fix
<Hawkerz> (if you want to fix it)
<elsias> and as of now it's not partioned
<nailson> Hey jrib, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jrib> nailson: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat please.  I don't mind discussing it there :)
<needshelp> elsias:  You won't have to worry about grub if you're willing to use your bios option to boot off of USB every time.
<nailson> Thank you, jrib for the patience!
<elsias> then should i just download some kind of USB mounted ubuntu and then use my external hard drive as the target of instalation?
<Blumin> How do I get Ubuntu to stop turning off num lock on reboot?
<Blumin> There's no option to preserve it in keyboard settings
<needshelp> elsias:  That should work.  Just make sure you choose the right target.
<elsias> now to put ubuntu on a usb stick for installation.
<surbs> jrib, may i pm you>
<Blumin> And my pass has numbers and I type with my numpad, so it's inconvenient to have to turn it on on startup every single time
<surbs> jrib, ?
<andai1> copying over stuff into /home/ doesn't create new users, right?
<sonOfRa> no
<andai1> so... create new users... *then* replace home folders?
<sonOfRa> what exactly do you want to do?
<elsias> Ok thank you i will tell you how it turned out.
<andai1> sonOfRa: uhh actually i'm trying to fix an ancient broken install by doing a clean install over it
<Blumin> Is there even a way in stock Ubuntu to turn num lock on at startup?
<andai1> sonOfRa: but this question was sort of unrelated... like I have collected over the years several folders from several installs like andai1, andai2, andai3 in my home folder and i'm wondering what to do with them
<tm_> Blumin: Shouldn't there be a bios setting for that?
<kalenjohnson> tm_, I don't think that's  a bios setting. it's a startup setting
<tm_> Blumin: But, yes. You should be able to set it in the OS as well.
<kalenjohnson> I know in Arch I had to set it to turn on on startup, but in Ubuntu 12.10 it gets turned on be default... at least for me
<Blumin> tm_: Evidently Ubuntu ignores it, because it turned on by default in Windows but doesn't in Ubuntu 12.10
<kalenjohnson> so I'm not sure what setting it is...
<surbs> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<andai1> what's the command to find all folders that contain files of a certain extension, but not all the files themselves?
<tm_> andai1: find? Or maybe piping locate's output through some sed or awk script?
<andai1> tm_: i wanna find all the directories containing photos so i can back them up
<andai1> tm_: so i'd like a list of the directories that contain jpg/jpeg files, but not a huge list of all the files
<Macer> i'ms ure this has been asked to death.. but will ubuntu phone have a gnu userland?
<Macer> with apt?
<Macer> to run term apps?
<xangua> !phone | Macer
<ubottu> Macer: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Macer> oh
<Macer> thanks
<fbdystang> Hi, the backlight on my dual monitor turns off after 3 seconds. How can I keep it on?
<riqdiiz> andai1: find *filename.jpg*
<riqdiiz> could work :-)
<ddn> hi all, had partitioned a usbdrive with one encrypted partition, however when inserted in windows it reports that needs to be formated. why?
<doctawhoo> Can anyone help with network problems on Backtrack 5-R3?
<tm_> andai1: OK. I think you might have to start with that huge list and apply some filtering to it. (Remove everything after last /, then pipe it through sort and uniq.)
<needshelp> doctawhoo:  if it's not formatted ntfs or fat, windows will think it's not formatted at all
<xangua> !backtrack | doctawhoo
<ubottu> doctawhoo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<nerder> sorry to everybody if i post in this section, i'll try to find some JoliOs irc chan but is very hard
<nerder> anyway i think that my problem is such a general issue
<nerder> in all distro
<doctawhoo> Thanks
<nerder> ubuntu based
<riqdiiz> ddn: windows can't chit chat with encrypted drives from different system. That drive could commit suicide.
<ddn> riqdiiz, both partitions ntfs formatted in order to be able to work this way
<nerder> so, my problem is: when i try to make a USB bootable pendrive with Unetbootin, the process is too long, i waited all the night and after the procedure has been completed
<Stadtpirat> Hi there. For some known reasons I won't explain, I need to refresh the time of my ubuntu 12.10 machine form time to time. I do that by setting time from 'automatic' to 'manual' and back to 'automatic'. I wonder if there is a simple console command to refresh the time
<nerder> but when i reboot my system and try to use the pendrive like a first boot device
<nerder> doesent work
<AndresSM1> join #retroarch
<AndresSM1> woops
 * jhutchins_wk loans AndresSM1 a /
<nerder> when i try to un-mount the pendrive there're couple of error
<tozen> nerder: how u unmount?
<nerder> and if i just wanna move some file like (file_name.iso) from one pc to another (OS Windows XP)
<nerder> there're some problem
<nerder> tozen, i unmount with the unmounting defalut procedure
<nerder> not in the terminal with umount
<tozen> nerder: try console and pastebin errors please
<nerder> ok i'll try wait a mins
<riqdiiz> ddn: and formatted using windows as some drivers fail to load if different os is used .
<andai1> OK i figured it out. This is great. I found porn i forgot I even had.
<nerder> tozen the command is like
<nerder> umount /media/USB_name ?
<tozen> nerder: sudo fdisk -l so u can see /dev/sdX where X i the number of the drive in system
<cbar> can i mount a galaxy nexus just like a usb storage drive like in windows?
<tozen> cbar: yes u can
<ddn> riqdiiz, partitioned and formated from Ubuntu
<cbar> tozen: thanks!
<tozen> cbar: no probs
<nerder> umount /dev/sdb1 should be possible tozen ??
<tozen> nerder with sudo
<nerder> i'm already root
<nerder> (sudo -s)
<tozen> ok
<nerder> tozen, no error at this time
<nerder> i dnt know why
<jrib> surbs: sure, but for support please use the channel so that others can help
<nerder> but is not completely unmounted cause the light still working
<tozen> nerder: yes it is, light should to leadthis is normal procedure
<Hyperiant> Channel #ati it's deserted; can I get support here?
<psichas> unmout /dev/sda(x)<<x your usb number find it fdisk -l
<dtcrshr> c@!m&7$
<dtcrshr> oops
<riqdiiz> ddn: also depends on type of drive  partitions  and configs .Like partitions with boot info are not user-friendly to open cmd.
<nerder> ok, should be alright
<nerder> but the initial question was, why the usb is not bootable if i use the correct procedure?
<nerder> start gparted, i split the space in 2 different partition (3.80GB) the first one
<tozen> nerder: what u've did to make it bootable?
<psichas> maybe your bios too old run usb like bootable
<nerder> psichas, i intall this ubuntu with an usb bootable pendrive
<nerder> defenitly no
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<twist3d> nerder, was it the same drive?
<nerder> yep the same one
<twist3d> and your installing it onto a differnet partition but on the same computer or a different computer>
<nerder> but i make the bootable usb in with windows
<nerder> 2 different pc
<streulma> to make bootable usb, use unetbootin
<nerder> the first one is windows, is like a pc desktop
<tm_> Stadtpirat: ntpdate - set the date and time via NTP
<nerder> and i use Universal USB something
<twist3d> ok, so you are running a live version of ubuntu that you started using the usb drive, you now want to load ubuntu onto a different pc, this correct?
<tozen> nerder: sudo apt-get install unetbootin && sudo unetbootin usi this to make bootable usb
 * OlegIvanivskyi slaps mavensk around a bit with a large trout
<nerder> i aleready do that
<twist3d> nerder what type of machine are you trying to load it onto?
<Arv3n> Hello all. I just bought an open box Samsung 14" ultra book. Should I try putting Linux on it? Is it even possible?
<twist3d> Arv3n, yes you should. yes it is.
<Hyperiant> Compiz won't stop dying, it crashes unceasingly
<Arv3n> twist3d: How would I go about doing it?
<tozen> Arv3n: ubuntu.com all manuals available
<twist3d> which series do you have?
<Hyperiant> Arv3n: Depends if you want to save the OS and utilities on it or not
<Arv3n> twist3d: I have the series 5 ultra
<Arv3n> twist3d: I am not sure if it is an ultra book, but it is very thin, and has an odd.
<twist3d> Hyperiant's statement would be the driving factor to partition or wipe.
<twist3d> if you choose to wipe make sure you update your efi
<Arv3n> twist3d: I have the latest bios.
<Hyperiant> Compiz still won't load without crashing unceasingly; Ubuntu 12.10
<twist3d> Arv3n, do you want to dual boot or replace the operating system?
<Arv3n> twist3d: Is that the same thing? And how would I go about backing up the os and utilities..?
<Arv3n> twist3d: I don't like dual booting so probably replace it.
<Hyperiant> Compiz: "No composite extension" segfault; what do?
<twist3d> Arv3n, www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<twist3d> pretty straight forward, if you want to encrypt the entire HD, you will need to download an alternate installation
<Arv3n> twist3d: ok. should i backup the os or anything?
<Arv3n> twist3d: I mean.. is there anything there I need?
<Arv3n> twist3d: I've done lots of testing with linux already just this whole uefi secure boot thing has gotten me puzzled. First laptop with it
<twist3d> Arv3n, I would strongly recommend you back up your OS.
<shortstraw8> I just tried to install VMware player from their website, it started to install then the screen went white (I thought it was part of the process so I waited 15 minutes then reset my computer. Any Ideas VMware is supported right? I am running ubuntu 12.04.
<twist3d> Arv3n, select your bios to boot from cd, download ubuntu-desktop, create bootable DVD, then click click boom your their.
<psichas> does anybody use weechat?
<Arv3n> twist3d: Alright I will try it and get back if anything happens.
<twist3d> shortstraw8, did you install build-essential and linux-headers?
<shortstraw8> twist3d, No I did not know it was need, Ill try that.
<twist3d> shortstraw8, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Hyperiant> Compiz returning "no composite extension" segfault in Ubuntu 12.10; how do I get my desktop back?
<pepee> hey people, how do you reinstall and reconfigure unity completely?
<streak_> #xbmc
<twist3d> Hyperbyte, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm
<jordan__> pepee, i belive you can just sudo apt-get install unity
<streak_> Does anyone know how big the databases can get? With out the Thumbnails.... just the userdata/Database folder?
<pepee> jordan__, that won't do anything if you already have unity...
<Hyperiant> twist3d: no such command /etc/init.d/gdm
<streak_> or if anyone has a large library and wouldn't mind checking for me
<pepee> there is so many wrong things with ubuntu...
<Hyperiant> pepee: Blame proprietary, nonstandard PC manufacturers
<twist3d> Hyperbyte, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<shortstraw8> twist3d, Thanks I just started the install again.
<pepee> Hyperiant, no, I blame unity and canonical for hating linux and the console
<twist3d> shortstraw8, no worries, good luck, let me know how it turns out
<jhutchins_wk> pepee: If you don't like unity why don't you try one of teh 12+ other desktops available?
<pepee> jhutchins_wk, I'm not using unity
<pepee> but ask the people having lots of problems with it
<Hyperiant> pepee: xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, etc
<jordan__> im useing unity with no issue
<pepee> why don't they use another DE? because canonical says ubuntu=unity
<jordan__> not my prefered but it has grown on me
 * twist3d no problems with unity
<captainlinux> Guys is it possible that latest updates have messed up some webcams on Laptops?
<pepee> I guess you never had any problems with it...
<Hyperiant> twist3d: no such command /etc/init.d/gdm, even with start appended
<jordan__> o i have had issues with it but mostly from amd drivers
<jordan__> once i stopped installing those all was good
<brightspark> Hyperiant: sudo service gdm start
<captainlinux> Because I did a clean install and my webcam was working until I have installed the latest stuff.
<captainlinux> Now I'm just getting a black picture.
<captainlinux> No matter in Skype or in Cheese.
<Hyperiant> brightspark: unrecognized service
<brightspark> Hyperiant: lightdm probably then, not gdm
<Hyperiant> brightspark: job is already running
<twist3d> Hyperiant, if that doesnt work.... try sudo apt-get install dconf-tools && sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz && setsid unity
<Hyperiant> twist3d: unable to fetch some archives
<Hyperiant> Apt-get returns "unable to lock, are you root?"
<twist3d> ok .. sudo apt-get install -y dconf-tools && sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz && sudo setsid unity
<Hyperiant> Compiz: "Fatal: No composite extension"
<twist3d> you can always reload unity .... sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-desktop
<twist3d> ***re install
<Hyperiant> How do I break command line processes?
<twist3d> ctrl + c
<Hyperiant> Segfault locked up the terminal
<Hyperiant> "Ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version"
<lunitik> Hyperiant, What is your actual problem? I have scrolled up but I don't see it, sorry
<Hyperiant> lunatik: compiz segfaults and I can't get to my desktop
<Hyperiant> It returns "no composite extension" and dies
<lunitik> Hyperiant, I saw now, composite extension isn't there... what have you recently updated related to X?
<Hyperiant> lunitik: Other than updating my graphics drivers I've done nothing to this otherwise clean install of Ubuntu 12.10
<omar> using ubuntu 2d  what is type of gtk theme may i use gtk2 or 3
<Joupi> Hyperiant : wen I have this kind of problem, go to terminal session (CTRL+SHIFT+F1 for exmple) then login and install lxde by sudo apt-get install lxde then you can login into lxde session and repair what you need like xorg.conf or whatever ...
<Hyperiant> twist3d: Neither reinstall nor re install return as valid commands
<streulma> Hyperiant: try to install gnome-shell, then you get Ubuntu Classic (gnome fallback)
<lunitik> Hyperiant, That is what broke it... lsmod | grep vga ? I think you are running stock video atm
<twist3d> Hyperiant, I was speaking of apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but lunitik is trying to find out why it broke so see if he can help you fix the problem without blowing it away
<Hyperiant> lunatik: It returns nothing
<omar> using ubuntu 2d  what is type of gtk theme may i use gtk2 or 3
<lunitik> twist3d, I can't even recall what the generic vga module is called...
<twist3d> lunitik, im checking out the man.. lets see whats in there
<lunitik> Hyperiant, I would just remove the video drivers you upgraded, and install the old ones again
<twist3d> the generic is called vga
<ascorbic> Are there any applications built with Qt included by default in Ubuntu, or do they make it a point to be exclusively GTK?
<Hyperiant> lunitik: That would be nice, but unity was unusable without the drivers, running at about 2 fps because compiz was using 100% CPU
<lunitik> Hyperiant, out of curiosity, what does lspci say about the card?
<lunitik> Hyperiant, Where did you get the drivers at, also?
<cbaker> can anyone tell me what download to use if I want to try to load Ubuntu from a flash stick on my HP thin client (t5550) running a U3550 processor by Via
<Hyperiant> lunitik: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700 Series]
<twist3d> cbaker, how much ram?
<lunitik> twist3d, His problem is not with his desktop packages, though... COMPOSITE is an extension to X which Compiz uses, but requires certain features in the hardware
<cbaker> 512 KB I believe
<Hyperiant> lunitik: I used the proprietary drivers provided from !ati
<Hyperiant> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cbaker> only thing I want is an RDP client
<Hyperiant> Specifically, the ones binary ones specific to ATi
<lunitik> Hyperiant, lsmod | grep fglrx ?
<twist3d> cbaker, 12.04 should work, but what is the core operating system on the T5550, windows CE or XP?
<Hyperiant> lunitik: 4325524     121
<lunitik> Hyperiant, dmesg | grep -i agp to a pastebin?
<cbaker> WinCE but I have booted from a memory stick to upgrade in the past so I was hoping to boot and run from stick for a trial
<Hyperiant> lunitik: Should I bother?  It's just one line
<lunitik> Hyperiant, hah, just paste here
<cbaker> twisted, so just a 12.0.4 32 bit desktop, do I need a special flavor?
<twist3d> ok, for a trial 12.04, 12.10 whichever you want should work.  CE should have an RDP built in though if thats what your looking for.
<Hyperiant> [          1.433044] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
<pulec_> hi
<pulec_> i am having a bit dual monitor issue
<twist3d> cbaker, that should work fine
<pulec_> on xubuntu 12.10
<lunitik> Hyperiant, did I already ask for glxinfo | grep direct ... it looks to me like it should be working
<pulec_> I have 1920x1080 on displayport and 1600x1200 on dvi
<pulec_> so two xrandr commands sets maximum resolution on these monitors
<cbaker> twisted, the CE RDP is old running RDP 6.1 or something.  Windows Server 2012 is RDP 8.0+.  Just looking at what options would be for future support of these older devices when Microsuck and HP stop supporting.
<Hyperiant> lunitik: glxinfo is currently not installed
<pulec_> sorry, another issue is going on there, will not complicate
<lunitik> Hyperiant, hmm... fglrxinfo ?
<cbaker> twisted, thanks.  if i cant get it going, I might be back.
<Hyperiant> Everything in it looks to be in order except display:0 screen:0
<lunitik> Hyperiant, No, that is right... is there a direct rendering line that says yes?
<Hyperiant> lunitik: OpenGL vendor string, OpenGL renderer string, and OpenGL version string, but nothing else
<lunitik> Hyperiant, for what its worth, those are just first display and screen on the current system, which tells me you're in X at the moment
<lunitik> Hyperiant, none of those are it... but since you won't paste it, I have to assume it is also telling me it should work
<lunitik> If its not the driver, and its not the desktop packages... I'm not sure where to even go from here... although if you followed this guide it says aticonfig --initial will create an xorg.conf ... can you paste that? Maybe its as simple as not loading the COMPOSITE module
<Hyperiant> Like I said, everything looks right...
<pulec_> hi anyone can help me with me dualscreen script on xubuntu?
<pulec_> http://pastebin.com/pRyACnTv
<pulec_> this works for me now, only issue is I have to go with mouse to the right from primary monitor to the monitor that is on left
<Hyperiant> "Writing to 'etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed.  Permission denied."
<lunitik> Hyperiant, with sudo
<pulec_> when I set --left-of of DVI-1 the primary monitor is the on the DVI-1 which is monitor on right, which I dont want
<lunitik> pulec_, try --right-of instead?
<pulec_> lunitik, thats what I have in default
<lunitik> pulec_, that isn't what you want either?
<pulec_> but like I said i have to right of the primary monitor to go on the left screen
<Hyperiant> lunitik: How do I paste?  I'm on a phone and it'll take me about 20 minutes to manually type it in a pastebin
<pulec_> I want to go with mouse to the left of the monitor going to the left side...
<Hyperiant> pulec°
<pulec_> Hyperiant, select all on your phone and copy?
<Hyperiant> It's on my desktop, not my phone
<bahro> I'm having some difficulty loading a kernel module, can someone help me out with that?
<Hyperiant> And you can change monitor orientation in the display settings in system settings, or in catalyst control center if you have proprietary drivers from AMD overtakes
<lunitik> Hyperiant, install pastebinit and use that... then just tell me the URL
<Hyperiant> *installed, not overtakes
<BillyZane2> hello
<pulec_> I cant change the orientation in the display setting, I think its a bit different on xubuntu
<lunitik> Hyperiant, I assume though that you just ran aticonfig --initial ... can you restart the Xserver to see if that made any difference if that is so?
<pulec_> I just installed xubuntu, I do have AMD HD 7950, no drivers though...
<pulec_> ok
<pulec_> oh, nothing with ati installed
<BillyZane2> I am new to linux. I have a question regarding using the make command. Suppose I download a binary to a folder using the git clone. Now suppose I make this using the make command. Will it install in folder I downloaded the source to? What happens to the source file?
<BillyZane2> sorry, I download a source
<vlt> BillyZane2: Usually you want to compile ... yes
<vlt> BillyZane2: It depends on the settings in the make file where the installation goes to.
<BillyZane2> vlt: So the directory that the program is installed in is controlled by the program?
<Hyperiant> lunitik: How do I run pastebinit?
<ascorbic> BillTheButcher: Make can do a lot of different things, so the true answer is that it depends on how the makefile is written. However, for the most part, just typing 'make' will build files in the directory or subdirectories and 'make install' would put the built files in the standard system directories
<poitre> hello when i try to install ubuntu 12.10 it doesn't recognize windows 8 and it wants to erase all disk. can someone help me?
<BillyZane2> ascorbic: i see
<vlt> BillyZane2: It seems common to compile everything to a local folder (as user) and then to run "make install" as root.
<alexander_bit> Hello guys, congratulations for your contribution and help
<BillyZane2> vlt: so compiling and making are two searate processes?
<lunitik> Hyperiant, sorry... sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee pastebinit  (I think both sudo's are necessary since your user can't read the file it seems)
<vlt> BillyZane2: No. Make controls the whole process.
<vlt> BillyZane2: Or it can.
<lunitik> I think I mean > not | too, but both should work
<ascorbic> BillTheButcher: Compiling is usually a subset of 'making'. For most publicly-distributed applications, configuration is another important subset.
<vlt> BillyZane2: And it fully depends on how sanely the makefile is written
<BillyZane2> vlt: https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia <--- I am following these instructions
<lunitik> This is the main thing I hate about sudo, polkit makes it much easier, but is harder to configure
<BillyZane2> vlt: it says i should type make -j N
<poitre> hello when i try to install ubuntu 12.10 it doesn't recognize windows 8 and it wants to erase all disk. can someone help me?
<alexander_bit> I want to ask one question: I recently got a laptop with windows 7 pre-installed and i want to dual boot with Ubuntu. How can i check if windows 7 is installed in EFI mode? If it is, shouldn't there be an EFI partition on the disk? Or it's not necessary?
<vlt> poitre: Just hit OK.
<poitre> vlt: you are not funny
<Hyperiant> lunitik: It didn't give me a link, just listed it in console
<lunitik> Hyperiant, ugh... can you just sudo -i then echo /etc/X11/xorg.conf > pastebinit
<BillyZane2> vlt: It says I have to create a path after installing, the path being export PATH="$(pwd):$PATH" <- i don't understand this well, but I think it means that the make file will install in the pwd directory, which means I need to download my make file to the directory I want it to install. is that correct?
<ascorbic> poitre: Have you googled for how to install Ubuntu on a Windows 8 machine?
<lunitik> Hyperiant, sudo -i takes away the need for piping and using tee, means interactive
<vlt> poitre: It was not my intention to be. I just wanted to help you deleting Windows 8 as you had requested.
<poitre> ascorbic: yes and i have checke also ubuntu's website. nothing works
<poitre> vlt:i *dont* want to delte windows
<poitre> *delete
<poitre> *vlt: i
<poitre> *checked
<ascorbic> poitre: So you've disabled UEFI?
<poitre> yes
<poitre> and secure boot as well
<Hyperiant> I ran "echo /etc/X11/xorg.conf > pastebinit and the console returned nothing
<poitre> ascorbic: yes and secure boot as well
<Hyperiant> I don't think pastebinit installed
<Hyperiant> At least correctly
<ascorbic> poitre: And you're saying the only option is to overwrite your entire disk?
<poitre> ascorbic: i enabled CSM (which enables bios mode) and disabled secure boot. but still wont recognize windows 8
<lunitik> Hyperiant, I'm dumb... in sudo -i again, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<vlt> BillyZane2: The pwd command *p*rints the current *w*orking *d*irectory. I'm not particularly good at compiling from source.
<poitre> ascorbic: yes ubuntu doens't recognize windows
<ascorbic> poitre: What do you mean by "still won't recognize windows 8"? What are you expecting?
<Hyperiant> lunitik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606149/
<poitre> ascorbic: im expecting that ubuntu will see windows 8 and will install along it
<BillyZane2> vlt: it's ok. thanks for trying
<poitre> ascrbic: but the only option it ofers is ERASE DISK
<poitre> *offers
<BillyZane2> i'll try #julia or #linux
<ascorbic> poitre: You're saying there's no 'Advanced' or 'Other' option?
<poitre> ascorbi: oh yes there's that. but why it doesn't do it automaticly?
<sternocera> Hello. I'd like to use autojump with ubuntu. I've aliased autojump as j, plus made the appropriate entry within .bashrc (source /usr/share/autojump/autojump.bash). It almost works. However, autojump now just prints the directory is ought to cd to, while not actually going through with that cd.
<poitre> *ascorbic
<sternocera> So this actually works: cd `j mydirectory`
<lunitik> Hyperiant, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Composite  <-- add a section like this to the bottom, except have it say "Enable"
<sternocera> But a simple 'j mydirectory' does not.
<sternocera> Any ideas?
<poitre> ascorbic: ubuntu should see windows and offer me to install along it
<poitre> ascorbic: but it doesn't..
<EnriqueMoreno> Hello guys. I have my Playstation conected to the aux in, and I would like to get the audio output through the speakers. I've managed to do this in Windows, but I dont know how to achieve it with Ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<ascorbic> poitre: Why should it do that?
<lunitik> Hyperiant, As it says though, it is enabled by default, even back then... I just don't know what else it could be because it should be working based on what I'm seeing
<poitre> ascorbic. are you kidding? ubuntu always used to recognize windows installations and offer ot install alongiside windows
<bahro> hey, i'm having some difficulty loading a kernel module, could someone help me?
<poitre> *to install alongside
<poitre> sorry for typos
<lunitik> bahro, What is the error?
<ascorbic> poitre: Yeah, used to. What changed?
<bahro> lunitik: Invalid module format
<lunitik> bahro, what are you typing?
<bahro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606168/
<poitre> ascorbic: so why it doesnt do it with me? thats the whole point im trying to make you understand
<bahro> I've compiled it myself, I've checked the vermagic strings, I've checked the binary file format
<ascorbic> poitre: It's because you're using a system that was in some sense designed to make it difficult to do what you're doing
<Hyperiant> lunitik: I tried enabling Xinerama, which evidently disabled composite...but why isn't my system usable with xinerama instead?
<lunitik> bahro, It wants only the module name... modprobe dpg0100
<lunitik> Hyperiant, Wow, you took a while to throw that out there... fglrx uses another method for multi-display support
<poitre> ascorbic: it's an ASUS Vivobook X202E (also called S200E)
<bahro> lunitik, yeah same error
<bahro> i was trying to make sure it was loading the module that i had just compiled.
<lunitik> Hyperiant, xrandr replaced xinerama in like 2003
<bahro> lunitik, there's no output in dmesg either, which seems strange
<Hyperiant> lunitik: I'm sorry, it hadn't occurred to me that I had even changed it; it was a checkbox somewhere in the video settings
<ascorbic> poitre: You are having problems because a relatively new system designed to prevent installation of non-Windows operating systems is requiring you to use the 'Advanced' option
<robertzaccour> Does anyone know how I can disable my integrated webcam and use my usb one only so I can use it to chat on Omegle?
<robertzaccour> It always uses my integrated one by default.
<Hyperiant> lunitik: How do I switch to xrandr then?
<lunitik> robertzaccour, throw 'blacklist <drivername' into a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ (it doesn't actually matter which, take your pick)
<robertzaccour> lunitik, will that also disable use of my usb webcam? I don't know which one it is tbh.
<lunitik> Hyperiant, It should be there by default, just turn xinerama off and you should be good to go, it should just know there are two monitors and they'll work
<robertzaccour> lunitik, Do you know how to discover which driver it is?
<lunitik> robertzaccour, well, integrated is still technically using USB... lsusb ... which looks like the integrated?
<poitre> ascorbic: ok i will try on my own using the ADVANCED option
<Hyperiant> lunitik: I'd love to but I don't know how to get to catalyst control center from the console
<poitre> ascorbic: but will grub be able to boot windows on reboot?
<FLeiXiuS> Any idea about before_filters in migrations?
<robertzaccour> Lunar_Lamp, lsusb
<robertzaccour> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<robertzaccour> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<robertzaccour> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<robertzaccour> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<robertzaccour> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b374 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<FloodBot1> robertzaccour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lunitik> Hyperiant, http://askubuntu.com/questions/14780/how-can-i-disable-xinerama
<robertzaccour> I knew flood bot would come at me, but that was faster than having to paste elsewhere and copy the link.
<lunitik> robertzaccour, Sorry, I didn't expect you to paste that
<ascorbic> poitre: Others have managed to get it to work and have posted guides and documentation online. I cannot speak for your system. I'm stubborn enough that I would have just returned the system and complained about the UEFI
<lunitik> robertzaccour, I'm not sure it let you stay long enough to see both webcams
<lunitik> robertzaccour, Going to have to pastebin anyway
<robertzaccour> lunitik, I have one of them unplugged
<robertzaccour> lunitik, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b374 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd  was the only other one
<robertzaccour> lunitik, I currently have my voice mic and hd pvr plugged in
<robertzaccour> I'll unplug those and try again
<robertzaccour> same thing Lunar_Lamp
<robertzaccour> same thing lunitik
<lunitik> robertzaccour, lsmod | grep uvcvideo
<BigTyroneYall> hey yall
<BigTyroneYall> anyone be needin help?
<lunitik> robertzaccour, That can't be the external cam that you just plugged back in... it is the same bus, device, and ID
<robertzaccour> lunitik, http://pastebin.com/wRJttrBc
<lunitik> robertzaccour, If both webcams are the same, we can't blacklist the driver or do anything else with it because they're the same thing according to the kernel
<tama> Does anyone succeed installing Canon IP2770 via samba? I've able to make it work on this computer but it seems others can't use it. It always "Idle - Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)", even after I add ppd file that I got from the internet. Both machines are ubuntu 12.04. Thanks before. :)
<lunitik> robertzaccour, Please pastebin your complete lsusb with the webcam plugged in and not plugged in
<lunitik> robertzaccour, Sorry, but what you're telling me currently can't be true, so I want to understand better what is happening
<robertzaccour> lunitik, unplugged http://pastebin.com/w2FhFQAM
<lunitik> ok, now plugged in?
<mg__> after I upgraded from Lucid Lynx to Precise Pangolin I don't get the Unity desktop in my main user account (but I do see Unity in the guest account)
<robertzaccour> lunitik, plugged http://pastebin.com/j7buidZq
<robertzaccour> lunitik, I remember there's a way to disable it in windows.
<lunitik> robertzaccour, unplug and plug back in, then give me dmesg  | tail -n10
<robertzaccour> lunitik, http://pastebin.com/zeAAF68t
 * lunitik is confused
<Yakko> hey guys, I'm setting up a server and I just created a new user bob, but every shell line starts with a $, how can they start with root@server1:/home/bob# instead?
<lunitik> robertzaccour, Do you have another webcam by chance? This is wacky
<BigTyroneYall> Yakko: are you using bash?
<robertzaccour> lunitik, nope that's it.
<MoPac> mg__: do you have a different desktop on there, or is this a case where you don't have any launcher or panel or window management at all?
<BigTyroneYall> You need to edit your .bashrc
<Yakko> BigTyroneYall: what do I need to pu thtere?
<BigTyroneYall> I'm not exactly sure
<robertzaccour> lunitik, which part can't be true? I did lsusb both plugged in and unplugged
<Yakko> BigTyroneYall: oh, the file was empty :o
<BigTyroneYall> heh
<Yakko> BigTyroneYall: is there a way to run useradd so it creates it for me?
<BigTyroneYall> you could make a adduser shell script
<BigTyroneYall> which copies a default .bashrc
<BigTyroneYall> to the user's ~/
<MoPac> Is something hammering launchpad or canonical right now?  My package update transfer speeds are like 24k/s
<r3m> clear
<BigTyroneYall> so you would run useradd
<BigTyroneYall> and then adduser
<mg__> MoPac: it looks like my old Gnome desktop, but it is not very functional. I don't see the top bar with battery, network icon etc. Also the wireless network didn't work (it worked off the bat in the guest account).
<lunitik> robertzaccour, well, it never registers on the system because of the clash... they're both the same model cam, so the kernel is getting confused it looks like
<Pinkamena_D> (i am sorry i keep asking this once in a while, i am hoping i will catch someone who has done it) Does anyone know how to replace the textures and overlay for the scroll bars in unity?
<mg__> Also, I couldn't move or resize windows.
<MoPac> mg__: I had a problem like this after I upgraded from quantal to raring.  It turned out that for some reason the Ubuntu Unity plugin had been disabled in compliz
<robertzaccour> lunitik, Guvcview recognizes the difference though.
<lunitik> robertzaccour, We can't stop it loading one cams drivers because they both use the same driver
<robertzaccour> lunitik, Oh I have an idea
<robertzaccour> lunitik, what if I have the integrated one running, so that Omegle has no choice but to use the other one?
<MoPac> mg__: If you have the compiz settings manager program, you can go in there, click the unity plugin, and check to enable it, if that's what's going on
<sirrab> Good afternoon fellow Ubuntites
<jrib> Yakko: # is usually used to indicate a root shell.  It may be confusing to make that default.  Also, you should in general be using "adduser" instead of "useradd" to create users
<lunitik> robertzaccour, hmm, actually, ls /dev/video*
<mg__> MoPac: I can do this from the Gust account and it will work on my main account?
<lunitik> robertzaccour, is there 0 and 1 there?
<robertzaccour> lunitik, my idea worked :-) I had the integrated cam running in Guvcview, so Omegle didn't recognize it because it was in use, leaving the USB one to pick up and it did.
<MoPac> mg__: I would advise doing it in the main account.  It should still be possible even without unity running to use the program
<sirrab> Any LVM experts in the house?
<lunitik> robertzaccour, Then you can just point flash at /dev/video1
<mg__> MoPac: OK, thanks. I will try it.
<Pinkamena_D> How about just themes in general, has anyone done any theme editing for unity before?
<robertzaccour> lunitik, I don't know, but I figured it out
<MoPac> mg__: you can ctrl-alt-t and then either install the package from command line or issue the command "firefox" to open the browser, etc
<MoPac> mg__: the program is called CCSM, I think
<Pinkamena_D> if not, is their another window manager without unity which theme editing is more widely known about?
<robertzaccour> lunitik, I opened guvcview, used the integrated cam, doing so made Omegle not recognize it because it was currently being used, and it picked up my USB cam.
<lunitik> robertzaccour, can you still tell me the result of ls /dev/video* ... can just use based on device then, less annoying then your work around I think
<robertzaccour> lunitik, unplugged right?
<lunitik> robertzaccour, no
<robertzaccour> lunitik, /dev/video0  /dev/video1
<lunitik> robertzaccour, ok... video0 is the integrated, video1 is the USB
<lunitik> robertzaccour, in flash, you can select which one when it asks for permission, all other apps will allow you to set which one to use
<macsim> hi anybody use titanium studio on ubuntu here ?
<robertzaccour> lunitik, oh ok thanks. How do I disable the integrated one?
<lunitik> robertzaccour, You still can't because they're using the same driver
<karsten> greetings to all
<izx> How do i add a network printer in ubuntu 12.10 ???
<karsten> may i ask a Lubuntu question here?
<robertzaccour> lunitik, oh ok. Well if I can't do it in flash then I got my workaround. Thanks bro.
<sirrab> Hello
<lunitik> karsten, I think you just did
<karsten> ahahah :)
<lunitik> karsten, if it is something about the interface, maybe not many can answer, but you can try
<karsten> it's just that i'm at my very first linux experience and i do guess there's an lubuntu specific channell somewhere
<sirrab> Any LVM experts?
<captainlinux> izx: If the vendor of your printer supports linux or if there is a driver, which is compatible with your printer, you can just go ahead, install the driver and setup your printer via System Settings > Printers.
<lunitik> karsten, There is, but many here have used LXde at least
<lunitik> sirrab, What is the question?
<karsten> well i'm wondering how i can check what the system running that it eats 300mbs of run from the very boot
<sirrab> I'm trying to add another 3TB HDDD to my Movies VG
<lunitik> karsten, top
<lunitik> karsten, hit q to exit
<NaCl1> Greetings.  Any btrfs-aware persons around?
<MoPac> karsten: Do you mean that it's eating ram?
<Yakko> BigTyroneYall: hey, do you know what I need to edit on .bashrc ?
<karsten> i did use top but it makes no sense for it does not actually account for all the used ram
<lunitik> NaCl1, I know enough to not use it on a desktop, that probably isn't helpful though
<mg__> MoPac: disabled unity plugin is certainly the problem. I got another problem with citserver. I got to go now, but you pointed me at the right thing, thanks
<MoPac> mg__: excellent; good to hear
<EnriqueMoreno> Hello guys. I have my Playstation conected to the "aux in", and I would like to get the audio output through the speakers. I've managed to do this in Windows, but I dont know how to achieve it with Ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<karsten> MoPac, i guess so, if i look at top i should be using like 30% of my ram but if i look at the figures i use 90%
<NaCl1> lunitik: Heh…I have it set up for my NAS.  Seems to be working ok, w/one caveat that I have been working around thus far.  I've been wanting to get some clarity and 'fix' it.
<lunitik> NaCl1, try in #ubuntu-server maybe, unless you want to provide details here, but I can't assure you I will know the answer
<MoPac> karsten: !ram
<lunitik> NaCl1, I think there is even a #btrfs though
<MoPac> drat, how do you get ubottu to say something?
<karsten> MoPac, not found
<NaCl1> lunitik:  OH!  Well then, I'll just go there.  Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> MoPac: Use the !
<lunitik> NaCl1, Yup, around 250 ppl
<MoPac> karsten:  If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.ne…e-mem.html
<MoPac> SonikkuAmerica: was there something wrong with my syntax above when I said !ram ?
<elisa87> hi do you know the reason I am receiving these errors in my make ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606250/
<SonikkuAmerica> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<karsten> thanks for the heads up MoPac
<sirrab> Sure are ALOT of peoples here!
<karsten> MoPac, may i pm you?
<MoPac> SonikkuAmerica: If I want to direct ubottu to a person, do I use the vertical line separator or somesuch?
<SonikkuAmerica> MoPac: To public-say it to someome, use !command | nick ; to have ubottu PM someone, use !command > nick
<MoPac> karsten: You may, but I doubt I know anything more about memory usage than what you would find in those links -- much less, actually
<SonikkuAmerica> (The | is Shift+\)
<MoPac> SonikkuAmerica: cheers
<karsten> MoPac, just a couple of questions not ram related :D
<MoPac> I would very much appreciate some help with getting edge flipping to work on my desktop wall if there is anyone at all who actually has it working
<sirrab> lunitik, vgdisplay shows the 3 3TB HDD
<Yakko> hey guys, I just added a new user to my server, but his PS1 on BASHRC just render $, how can I make it pretty like root
<sirrab> q
<ericab> is a nvidia gt430 a better card then the gt620 ?
<RobbyF> probably not
<lunitik> People don't usually give lower numbers to denote better
<ericab> well
<SonikkuAmerica> ericab: Probably not... higher == newer
<SonikkuAmerica> Most of the time
<ericab> tbh niviia has a weird naming scheme, there have been a number of 'lower' model numbers recently which were superior to higher model numbers
<SonikkuAmerica> My T4220 doesn't beat out a T732
<lunitik> ericab, with the same abbreviation like 'gt'?
<karsten> weird questions for all the experts: would on a low Mhz processor be of any help adding shared video ram to watch youtube videos or it would not help at all?
<ericab> yeah, for example i know for a fact the 4 series is better then the 5 series
<ericab> and i *think* the lower end 6 series is inferior to the higher end 4 series
<ericab> high model 6 series however blow 4, and 5 out of the water
<lunitik> karsten, Video is rendered on the GPU, so it would help, but it is still decoded on the CPU, so not much
<ericab> i dont know what nvidia does this, its really annoying
<IonutVan> hi
<IonutVan> a static binary (for tcsh) built on ubuntu, should run on any distro basically or a different ubuntu version, right?
<karsten> lunitik, what would a decent amount of video ram for all tasks? i currently have 16 and can go up to 64mbs
<lunitik> karsten, 256
<lunitik> karsten, lol... I don't think you're going to see much difference added only 48 mbs
<karsten> well it's almost 4times more :D
 * Cassoulette .
<lunitik> karsten, well, I mean, but you need like 40 times more
<karsten> ops i meant MBs not Mbs :D
<Kion> I was working with a Ec2 server and upon reboot the server will not take my public key anymore any ideas?
<murder> is this normal? I've a socket listening on *:27240 (all interfaces port 27240), however doing a netstat -an I only see :::27240, showing that its only bind to the tcp6 address, but testing a telnet localhost 27240 or telnet ip 27240 works
<murder> why is ubuntu not showing the 27240 is bind into all interfaces?
<Sab3r> Can anyone tell me how can i get back to the graphic enviroment after I pressed ctrl + alt + f1 and i'm in the Textzone right now
<Sab3r> :D
<drichy> what?
<drichy> Just log in to your accoutn and start
<drichy> startx*
<geomyidae> Man, I have defended this stuff at every turn but if Mark keeps firing his mouth off I'll join the angry mob.
<RobbyF> ctrl alt f7
<AndresSM> Sab3r, alt-f7 I guess
<ring0> Sab3r, ctrl + alt + f7
<Kion> Sab3r: try Crtl +alt +f7
<drichy> I would still just reccommend ctrlaltf2
<drichy> then login and startx
<RobbyF> Doesn't that create a duplication X session
<RobbyF> F7 resumes your previous
<drichy> Not if he's already out of X
<drichy> like he said
<ring0> drichy, no need to start another instance of x. also, startx is not the ubuntu way to start x
<drichy> also you can "pkill x"
<drichy> startx has worked for me
<MrSassyPants> whats the local boot script, /etc/rc.local ? /etc/defaults/local.start ?
<Sab3r> thanks  guys! :D
<MrSassyPants> I just lost a small script because it randomly erased /etc/rc.local
<ring0> Sab3r, ;)
<MrSassyPants> and /etc/defaults/local.* ain't there
<AndresSM> drichy, you need to do sudo service lightdm restart
<AndresSM> or start
<AndresSM> not startx
<drichy> that's weird
<drichy> I've always used starts
 * Cassoulette .
<ross`_> how do i install hfsprogs
<ross`_> ubuntu livecd doesn't have it in apt default sources apparently
<Qcki> ross`_, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/hfsprogs
<ross`_> got it
<Qcki> googling is really hard
<ross`_> i added universe
<creese> I created a new user, my .profile isn't loading automatically, what did I miss?
<ross`_> this is SO weird.. i'm going from unmounted.. to: sudo mount -o remount,rw,force /dev/sdc1 /media/ubuntu/ML/
<ross`_> i also tried doing it without remount obviously
<ross`_> but either way, even when it is mounted
<EnriqueMoreno> Hello guys. I have my Playstation conected to the "aux in", and I would like to get the audio output through the speakers. I've managed to do this in Windows, but I dont know how to achieve it with Ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<ross`_> and i run that the first time or after the first time
<ross`_> ir won't mount rw
<DeadCrow> #anonimous
<Gast> ÄäÖÖÜüß
<DarkAceZ> holy
<DarkAceZ> how can it be so quiet here
<bekks> Now you messed it all up
<MoPac> If my edge flipping or workspace-movement shortcuts actually worked, I could check back at this workspace more often to make noise.  Sorry.
<Adie> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<coldpizza72i> Ever since i attempted to change the resolution on my main account it crashes and brings me back to the login screen every time i log in. How can i fix this?
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: try deleting the xauthority file in your home folder
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: you may need to boot from a live cd/usb to do it, since it can be tricky from guest account
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: or you could go in from command line cd to ~/home find the file (I think ".xauthority"? someone correct me) and delete it.  When you log in again, the x session will make a new file that should be un-screwed-up
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: not sure how live cd would work since this is a VM
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: Well, you just need to access your home folder somehow
<MK`> My sound daemon or whatever seems to have crashed, what is its name so I can re-run it? I'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<coldpizza72i> Does anyone else concur it is .xauthority?
<MK`> I can't switch which device has volume control as a result
<cronus> coldpizza72i, isn't .Xauthority the x authorization file?
<coldpizza72i> cronus: im not too familiar with ubuntu logistics or what exactly im looking for.. MoPac suggested it
<MoPac> I don't actually know much about how it works either, but every time I've had the exact problem you described, deleting that file worked like a charm
<MoPac> It was suggested to me by one or two people here
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: fair enough
<MoPac> I tend to make a backup copy of it just in case I need to replace it back, but I never have
<cronus> coldpizza72i, sorry... just ignore what i said. i thought it was you that suggested it
<MoPac> See https://encrypted.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=delete+xauthority+file
<rob_p> d
#ubuntu 2013-03-12
<bekks> tsimpson: hi. may I qry you fora short time, regarding ubottu and its database?
<Gast4545665> omg lol
<Gast> lol
<Gast> :wait:
<coldpizza72i> \window page_up
<MoPac> So lately I've noticed that my 100mb boot partition just isn't sufficient.  Even if I only have one full kernel on there at a time, the space isn't big enough to hold that kernel plus the updates so that I can update.  I end up having to delete stuff just to try to update and pray that there's no crash in the meantime.  The rest of my hd space is a LUKs LVM.  Question: am I screwed?
<coldpizza72i> /tmp/guest/home : no such file or directory
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: ^
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: are you running from inside the VM's guest account, from a live CD/USB, or something else?
<coldpizza72i> VM's guest act
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: the guest account might not be able to see, and almost certainly wouldn't be able to delete, files on your normal user's home folder
<Gast> ÄäÖöÜüß
<Gast4545665> ÄäÖöÜüß
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: so then what do i do
<MoPac> although maybe it's possible within the guest account to switch users?  I'm not sure -- guest isn't usually a sudoer and I'm really not very knowledgable about user management
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: if su is what u meant i get setgid: operation not permitted
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: I think your best bet is to mount the filesystem from outside, or, when booting ubuntu, to boot to a command line
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: how do u boot to cmd line
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: maybe there's a safe mode option during boot of the VM?  I'm not familiar with running ubuntu in a VM
<MoPac> at login screen, there is also usually a key combination you can use
<MoPac> one sec
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: from login screen, it might be ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-fX, where X is some low number
<MoPac> now, that might give you a root shell, and I don't know the deal off the top of my head about whether that root user can easily modify the files in /home/youruser or whether you have to switch or do something more fanc
<MoPac> *fancy
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: also, I've seen it suggested that pressing Shift when the VM is booting might get you into recovery mode
<MoPac> then you can ask it for command prompt /shell or whatever it's called and try to get to your file that way.
<nmittal> hi.. the scrolling on my ubuntu has been reversed.. how can i fix that?
<MoPac> nmittal: what do you mean by reversed?
<nmittal> when i scroll the wheel on mouse the list goes up instead of down
<lattera> how would I tell which version of glibc is installed?
<nmittal> basically.. opposite of usual
<elisa87>  hi do you know the reason I am receiving these errors in my make ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606250/
<nmittal> MoPac, anything?
<MoPac> nmittal: so I think that "natural scrolling" reverses the direction
<Shubuntu> hey guys i'm trying to use curl to proxy download a link and pass it to mercurial to clone, how do i do that?
<MoPac> nmittal: If you have Ubuntu Tweak, under miscellaneous, you can toggle it on or off there
<nmittal> MoPac, where is that option
<nmittal> MoPac, oh ok.. let me see
<lattera> nvm, found it
<nmittal> MoPac you are spot on.. thanks a lot
<MoPac> nmittal: no problem
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: the only thing in /home is my account folder
<Gast> /go #debian
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: right, the .xAuthority file should be right in your main home directory
<Gast> /join #debian
<MoPac> so, e.g., /home/John/.xAuthority
<elisa87> "~/.bashrc" [readonly] 126L, 4477C  (What should I do if my ~/.bashrc is readonly?)
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: you might have to do something to view hidden files, since the leading dot marks it as "hidden"
<jrib> elisa87: output of « mount »?
<mandoguit> Gast:   this irc server (spotchat) has #linuxmint-debian      for #debian I believe you need to log onto the freenode irc server first
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: ls -a.. right?
<jrib> mandoguit: we're on freenode now though the official #debian channel is on oftc
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: could be that.  I'm pretty n00b-ish at doing folder or text document stuff in shell
<coldpizza72i> MoPac its still not there though
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: can you see other files there that begin with a dot?
<mandoguit> jrib:  lol   mea culpa!    I thought I was on spotchat.... sorry folks  :)
<coldpizza72i> found it
<coldpizza72i> its in !
<coldpizza72i> i mean ~
<elisa87> jrlib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606513/
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: ah, yeah, sometimes /home/John/something is written at ~/something
<MoPac> *written as
<coldpizza72i> How do i exit the terminal(what button combination)
<coldpizza72i> nevermind i got it
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: this did not solve my problem
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: you're sure the old .xAuthority file is gone?
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: i moved it to .xAuthorityBackup
<MoPac> coldpizza72i: try moving it to a subfolder or renaming it something else entirely -- I've seen files like ".xAuthorityc" get auto-generated, so it may still be finding it
<lattera> anyone know where I can download the version of glibc that ships with ubuntu 10.04?
<coldpizza72i> MoPac: still doesnt work
<MoPac> next idea would be for you to read the .xsessionerrors file
<MoPac> it's in the same place
<coldpizza72i> New question: How can i put a file somewhere that a guest could see it? Can i put it on the guests Desktop?
<selena2013> hello should i install virtualbox from , software center or from their website ??????
<bekks> selena2013: website. Oracle provides a PPA.
<cam`> is there a better theme someone can recommend?
<ZeloZelos> selena2013, you should always use the software center 1st, download source 2nd and compiling 3rd.
<cam`> the buttons and everything seem really bubbly, if that makes sense
<bekks> ZeloZelos: Which isnt true in terms of the PPA of Oracle and their changelog.
<ZeloZelos> anything other then useing the software center's provisions are not promised to work
<bekks> ZeloZelos: In terms of vbox: anything else than using an official version is not supposed to be working, nor to be supported by vbox/oracle.
<bekks> ZeloZelos: So make choices.
<ZeloZelos> which choice is supported by this room then?
<lattera> did ubuntu not release the source for glibc for lucid? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/glibc
<ns-nazri> hallo
<ns-nazri> can you help me
<ZeloZelos> ask away ;)
<ZeloZelos> no need to ask to ask, just lay it out man ;)
<ns-nazri> EncFS Password:
<ns-nazri> fuse: mountpoint is not empty
<ns-nazri> fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<ns-nazri> fuse failed.  Common problems:
<ns-nazri>  - fuse kernel module not installed (modprobe fuse)
<ns-nazri>  - invalid options -- see usage message
<FloodBot1> ns-nazri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ns-nazri> i won into faster, sorry
<ZeloZelos> ns-nazri, what was you attempting to do?
<elisa87> I could finally install llvm without error but I don't know how to tell the ubuntu to use the one which is installed in /research/jalal/llvm ??
<ns-nazri> mount in encrypted folder is not working
<selena2013> ok
<nonecant> hey
<ZeloZelos> sorry ns-nazri the only thing i know how to do with fuse is encrypt a folder
<ns-nazri> zelozelos : how
<dr_willis> fuse: mountpoint is not empty - use a differnt mountpoint ns-nazri
<tivardian> greetings from snowy england! complete noob with a question about xchat on ubuntu 12.10
<KI4RO> tivardian, Welcome.  Ask away
<tivardian> i need to know what file directory xchat is saved to in the file system, in order to add some files for an xchat theme
<pbwizkid> hello all
<tivardian> have searched but is confusing as so many folders are found
<Mdnight> tivardian, type whereis xchat
<KI4RO> tivardian, Try .xchat2 in your home directory
<mandoguit> tivardian:   have you tried    ~/.xchat2
<m000gle> Is there any way to fully integrate Pidgin into the Ubuntu Messaging Menu, similar to how Empathy comes by default? ... For example: closing the window closes to the messaging menu, instead of GTK icon or closing the program entirely; having the online/away/offline alter Pidgin's status etc
<dr_willis> I imaginme theres an xchat channel also.
<tivardian> mandoguit, will try your suggestion
<OerHeks> tivardian, open filemanager, there is a ~/.xchat/ folder hidden for themes and logs
<zimzum77> what up, how do i know what kernel update i need for my precise system
<dr_willis> zimzum77:  normally you just use the latest kernels
<tivardian> Oerheks, thanks...will let you know how it goes
<zimzum77> i should updte them no??
<dr_willis> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_themes#01
<zimzum77> cool link
 * N8Dawg pulls up a chair.
<zimzum77> dr_willis, i normally don't have to upgrade my kerenel
<dr_willis> sad thing about xchat.. years ago it had a nicer default theme/colors.. and had more features/differnt defaults.. :) its slowly been dumbed down over theyears
<dr_willis> zimzum77:  there can be security updates in newer kernels. or fixs to differnt drivers and other things.. do what you want
<zimzum77> hmmm.
<cbaker> I wrote earlier about trying to install Ubuntu on a HP Thin Client (t5550).  It has a VIA Nano u3500 1 GHz processor, VIA VX900 Media Processor, 1 GB RAM with 128 MB reserved for video, and 512 MB Flash memory.  Twist3d had indicated that he thought 12.04 or 12.10 desktop 32 bit should work.  I tried both without much success.  12.10 booted, had some "longhaul" broken message, then got to...
<cbaker> ...desktop, and then "try" "install", choose try, and then something about video in basic mode.  could not get past this.
<zimzum77> i saying it's best to stay on top of that
<zimzum77> ""
<zimzum77> ??
<graft> hi, is there a good way to view pptx files aside from LibreOffice?
<cbaker> it seems that for some reason the video isn't supported or could not be detected correctly.  but when I choose the different options to debug or troubleshoot just went in loops.  only could look at logs.  this device has 2 DVI ports on it.  I am only using 1 to an HP LCD monitor.
<cbaker> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> whats the video chipset on that thing?  for a low end system you may wan tto try lubuntu  cbaker .
<cbaker> dr_willis I assume it is the VIA VX900 media proc with 128 MB of the RAM reserved for video.
<dr_willis> Ive never heard of a  VX900 video card. so its possile its not got much linux support.  Or its some SystemOn a Chip thing
<dr_willis> Hmm - heres mention of it - i think...
<dr_willis> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=103635
<dr_willis> seems they use the 'openchrome' drivers.. and the system works better if you add moar ram.
 * N8Dawg is looking for help on fixing a resolution problem with a Dell 2320.
<pppZero> #
<cbaker> dr_willis i did see in the logs something about "CHROME". in that reference, he was able to get it to run 1024x768 before upgrading.
<cbaker> is there any tricks I could try to get stock 12.10 to run dr_willis?  what is Linux Mint anyway?
<dr_willis> cbaker:  a ubuntu spin off.. i just googeled for that  vx900 and saw that  as a hit.
<dr_willis> the drivers should be in a default ubuntu install. I got drivers for it here on my 13.04 test system
<dr_willis> $ locate openchrome
<dr_willis> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so
<dr_willis> /usr/share/man/man4/openchrome.4.gz
<cbaker> is there a way to manually force the resolution to just 1024x768 on the USB boot
<dr_willis> from what im reading - that driver is not very developed..
<dr_willis> perhaps try the nomodeset option
<cbaker> can you tell me how to do that?  sorry, novice
<Hemebond> Anyone using onboard optical digital audio with Ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cbaker> dr_willis, so on boot I hit a key of some sort and then can manually run a boot with an option?
<pppZero> hah! thanks dr_willis! my NAS machines all do that, ssh worked though, so i've never worried about fixing it
<cbaker> dr_willis, the funny thing is the boot up, splash screen and "try" "install" screen all appear in high resolution (1024 or higher).  it appears the nomodeset option disables all that.  that seems to work.  is there a "generic" driver that boot is using that I could use for the live desktop?
<usermod7> _whois usermod7
 * N8Dawg is new here and looking for help.
<pepee> does someone knows about an app in which to write random notes?
<restart> wat up
<redrived> Hi guys, can please point to me a URL on discussing about suspend/sleep/hibernate issue and resolution. I am currently testing 12.10.
<N8Dawg> I've got a Dell Inspiron 2320.  I can not get 16x9 mode to work. The graphics are stuck at 1024x768 and skewed.
<KI4RO> redrived, Search on Google there are a lot of sites that come up
<redrived> KI4RO: yes I am still searching for it. :) If anyone has experience about it please share to me any link .Thank you.
 * N8Dawg starts a pot of tea.
 * miracast says no to chinese tea
<krabador> dr_willis, do you know if for integrated intel graphic on 845 chipset, packages on ubuntu repositories are at the best performance?
<greybott> pepee: Cinta Notes
<greybott> pepee: But that's for Win. There were sth somilar for Linux..  Tomboy
<xenofiler> Hi all. Anybody interested in helping me with a lock issue when trying to install a program?
<pepee> thanks greybott
<dr_willis> pepee: theres an evernote client out for ubuntu now.
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/use-evernote-in-ubuntu-with-everpad
<pepee> dr_willis, cloud service?
<xenofiler> I would like to ask if anybody knows how to get arround this issue: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dr_willis> make sure no other package manager tools are running xenofiler
<xenofiler> unfortunately this is locking it synaptic 1903 root   14wW  REG   8,19        0 5516400 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
 * N8Dawg offers Miracast a soda.
<xenofiler> ive already killed it once but once i run the install it just locks right back up
<dr_willis> see the !fixapt commands
<xenofiler> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<xenofiler> ill try that ubottu
<xenofiler> well that worked to get past the first part
<xenofiler> Thank you Ubottu.
<greybott> I found funny that some people think, that the bot is real person
<greybott> xD
<N8Dawg> hehe.
<OerHeks> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<xenofiler> thank you guys, you were awesome. ill keep a link to pop in here.
<OerHeks> anytime xenofiler
<Curs0r> Hello all. I'm having trouble getting cairo happening with php. I know I have libcairo2-dev installed, I put it in dynamic extensions in php.ini,php keeps throwing PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/cairo.so'
<Curs0r> It's quite right, it's not in there
 * N8Dawg has to depart.
<N8Dawg> I'll check back later.  :-)
<krabador> how can i look what video driver is installed on the system?
<packetfrog> krabador,  lshw -c video
<packetfrog> run as sudo
<OerHeks> Curs0r, so you need cairo.so or change cairo.ini ? see 1st post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1471531.html
<Curs0r> Checking that out thanks OerHeks
<krabador> packetfrog, thanx
<mandoguit> krabador:   might want to try   http://code.google.com/p/inxi/      very nice utility/script
<krabador> mandoguit, yes
<krabador> mandoguit, seems great
<matrix> hello there
<Curs0r> OerHeks, awesome, thanks man
<OerHeks> Curs0r, yw
<greybott> Have anyone notices that Chrome is faster on Ubuntu than on other distros? .. (I see you Google, what you did there...)
<greybott> s/notices/noticed
<widi> is there such thing? chromium is fast on manjaro also
<Dharber> Ubuntu 12.10 user and Chrome  cannot/will not play back  Google Play Video
<greybott> Dharber: :O
<subcool> lil help please- im following a guide that says to edit xorg.conf - but.. i dont have one. lol - Im gonna guess its because im running kde and gnome..
<subcool> SO what do i offer.
<dr_willis> xorg.conf dosenthave much to do with kde or gnome...
<greybott> subcool: xorg is X Desktop, Gnome or KDE runs of top of xorg
<dr_willis> X auto configures for the most part these days. people rarely need an xorg.conf
<OerHeks> subcool xorg.conf is no longer used standard, but you can still make one to put settings in
<subcool> Ok.. let- .. hahah
<subcool> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=154888  -- it says to edit it..
<subcool> so what do i edit?
<dr_willis> make the file...
<greybott> subcool: Create new file
<dr_willis> we dont really know what you are doing..
<subcool> check the link
<subcool> change the Disable for Composite to Enable like this:
<subcool> Option "Composite" "Enable"\
<greybott> vim for begginers ... blasphemy
<subcool> i know vim
<greybott> Good for you xD
<dr_willis> compiz has a setting for turning composit on/off i belive...
<subcool> yea- **twirls finger**
<dr_willis> and it should be enabled by default.
<SolarisBoy> can you only run desktop effects with nvidia cards?
<dr_willis> SolarisBoy:  they can work with other cards
<subcool> well- thank then.
<Curs0r> OerHeks, despite that php -m now shows cairo loaded, my php file still throws Fatal error: Class 'CairoImageSurface'... any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> dr_willis: thanks
<Curs0r> It occurs to me I did not restart aapache, that may be my fault lol
<OerHeks> long time i played with cairo
<Curs0r> OerHeks, that was it, disregard hehe, now I gotta figure out how to make pango happy
<apps> hi
<dr_willis> Hello.
<krabador> a friend of mine have installed something that now wants to updates 2 packages called "unsecure"
<krabador> how can i watch what package needs this last package, to both uninstall
<whdi> what does it mean?
<dr_willis> installed what exactly? and wanting what? i dont think theres an 'unsecure' package..  but if they are comming from a source with no gpg key installed.. they could be considered from an unsecure source.
<whdi> such as PPA?
<krabador> yes
<whdi> i don't install ppa packages at all
<Trinsta> hi can someone help me with my problem?
<dr_willis> and the problem is?
<xzased> anyone know how to set permanent static routes? I have modified the /etc/network/interfaces and have added at the bottom of my eth1 config "up route add default gw my_ip" and restarted the network, even rebooted, but the default is still the eth0 gateway
<krabador> ok, how can i look from terminal, what package needs another one that i can't update because "unsecure"
<krabador> ?
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<dr_willis> the apt-get tools show whats going to get installed normally
<Trinsta> I have ubuntu 12.10 installed. My wireless connection works fine but randomly drops sometimes
<Trinsta> the connection to my router is still established but i dont seem to get any internet
<holstein> krabador: you can paste the output of apt-get update in a pastebin.. that might help pinpoint.. could be a bad PPA
<carrera> has anyone used the computer-janitor-gtk?
<Trinsta> my windows does not have the same problem while the problem occurs on the ubuntu
<krabador> holstein, ok
<dr_willis> carrera:  that tool has been phased out of newer releases.. it could be a bit dangerous and clean out to much stuff.. use it with caution
<holstein> Trinsta: you can try a different driver if there is one available.
<Trinsta> a simple restart of the connection solves it
<carrera> thanks dr_willis !  :)
<carrera> I installed computer-janitor-gtk but good thing I asked before I ran it
<dr_willis> running it is ok.. use it with care. and confirm what its removeing befor you let it do so
<Trinsta> dr_willis: i should say it happens quite frequently around every 3-5 minutes
<carrera> dr_willis, oh, okay!
<KI4RO> carrera, I use the janitor in Ubuntu Tweaks and it seems to do the job
<dr_willis> Trinsta:  id check askubuntu.com for your exact chipset. could be a bug in the drivers
<carrera> KI4RO, I just installed gnome-tweak-tool package and that's how I came to know of the computer janitor
<phincy> hi
<Printer> Hi, can anyone tell me the difference between CUPs and TurboPrint? I mean if my printer supports CUPs do I really need the TurboPrint?
<dr_willis> Printer:  i doubt if you need turboprint
<dr_willis> i thought it was comercial drivers for some printers..
<carrera> KI4RO, what's the Ubuntu Tweaks?
<Printer> oh
<Curs0r> OerHeks, got pango working in no time building off the info you gave me. Thanks a ton
<Printer> dr_willis: ok thanks.
<KI4RO> carrera, Package available in the software center...lets you make tweaks too numerrous to list
<Loverboy> quien habla espanol por aqui
<Loverboy> quien habla espanol por aqui
<Loverboy> q me ayude con este chat q desconosco
<holstein> !es | Loverboy
<ubottu> Loverboy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maxped> does anyone use lynx browser? do you know what the blue bar near the bottom of the page is called?
<linda666> hi... i have installed xserver-org-input-multitouch but my multitouch monitor which is connected to my laptop still is unable to function... what should i do?
<holstein> !multitouch
<holstein> linda666: doesnt work at all?
<Loverboy> gracias
<linda666> holstein, it works as a normal monitor. touh function doesnt work
<Loverboy> some body knows how to save any conversation here
<holstein> linda666: how does it connect? vga and usb?
<holstein> Loverboy: copy/paste to the editor of your choice
<linda666> yes, i couldnt connect using hdmi.. so its vga and usb
<dr_willis> thats weird that hdmi dident work.. or it does usb OVER hdmi?
<holstein> Loverboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<Loverboy> thank
<linda666> not that it didnt work... i couldnt connect because the cable was not hdmi
<Trinsta> dr_willis: its a problem with the carl9170
<Trinsta> any tips on how to fix it? or replace carl9170 with something else?
<linda666> the multitouch monitor model is HP Compaq L2206tm
<Trinsta> seems that driver is buggy and bombs out the internet
<dr_willis> If theres no alternatives.. theres no alternatives...
<holstein> Trinsta: i would try a different driver if one is available
<Trinsta> dr_willis: looks like you were right
<Trinsta> its a known bug for my specific Wireless USB
<Trinsta> DWA-160, its manageable under 12.4 but even worse on 12.10 which is what im running =[
<Trinsta> looks like ill have to go pick up a new wireless connector
<philwong> hi... if you install ubuntu and use it until a brand new version of ubuntu is released... do you have to backup your data and delete everything and reinstall the new ubuntu?
<Bktt> Can anyone suggest me good hacking or technology channels?
<pizzadude> hello
<GrnEyedDvl> hello everyone
<pizzadude> Bktt: could you be more descriptive? and are you talking about youtube?
<GrnEyedDvl> am looking for some help with lighttpd
<Bktt> Pizzadude: no i'm sorry. Im talking about irc channels
<pizzadude> Bktt: lol ok
<chanthu> hi
<cjfs> Bktt, #steamlug is great for talking about hacker evolution duality and DEFCON
<Bktt> cjfs: thank you!
<Trinsta> cjfs: is that for hacking steam games?
<cjfs> Trinsta, ;-P
<pizzadude> exit
<krabador> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer , lightyears away from nvidia and ati installers
<dr_willis> hmm.. the intel drivers are normally included..
<raj> I forgot my root password!
<raj> can I check if I even ever set one?
<dr_willis> raj:  you mean your users sudo password?
<raj> no, i know the sudo password
<dr_willis> theres no root password by default
<raj> oh ok
<raj> so what if I wanted to move around as root?
<raj> su root
<raj> ?
<dr_willis> use  sudo
<dr_willis> dont use su
<sbaugh> Hey, how can I get bluetooth to run on startup, i.e. have a bluetooth keyboard be usable on lightdm.
<raj> but I'm getting permission denied when trying to enter a directory
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dr_willis> what are you trying to do exactly? use sudo -i for a root shell
<raj> aahh perfect!
<raj> so is there any way to see a directory listing while a regular user?
<raj> with sudo privileges
<dr_willis> sudo ls    perhaps.. ;)
<philwong> if you install ubuntu and use it until a brand new version of ubuntu is released... do you have to backup your data and delete everything and reinstall the new ubuntu??
<raj> dr_willis, doesn't work
<raj> i tried =T
<dr_willis> details are better then saying 'dosent work'
<dr_willis> what are you doing exactly?
<raj> there's no output from `raj@raj-ubuntu:/mnt/WinRaj$ sudo ls
<raj> `
<krabador> dr_willis, yes, but their installer are really great
<sbaugh> philwong: No, you can update from version to version
<dr_willis> raj try sudo ls /mnt/WinRaj/
<dr_willis> krabador:  dident even know they had one. ;)
<raj> dr_willis, nope
<raj> same thing, no output after asking me for my pw
<krabador> dr_willis, :)
<dr_willis> sounds like the directory is empty..
<raj> dr_willis, it's not
<raj> I can see everything with root
<raj> sudo -i
<philwong> what if I modified the Xserver which is responsible on the functioning of teh caps lock feature... will the upgrade overwright everything which I will then have to re-modify the xserver?
<sbaugh> philwong: Depends on how you modify it. What are you planning to do?
<dr_willis> raj:  cant say ive ever noticed the issue.  could be how its mounted.
<Hemebond> Can someone remind me on how to fix pulseaudio|alsa master/pcm issue where the master volume doesn't actually scale the volume?
<philwong> Modify the functionality of the caps lock
<raj> dr_willis, it's mounted via vbox
<raj> if that matters
<philwong> if I have already doen it in my existing distro installation... will upgrading revert it?
<dr_willis> philwong:  how did you modify it?
<philwong> actually I did not but I might have someone who would
<sbaugh> philwong: No, if you are changing the caps lock key to trigger a different key with xmodmap, upgrading should not revert it. If you are doing something more advanced, it might.
<philwong> its due to this problem
<philwong> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/plz-fix-the-caps-lock-response-time-glitch-in-linux-distros-881317/page3.html
<philwong> unless this problem is fixed in the new one.. I might not have to do any modification
<sbaugh> philwong: That change would not be carried over between xserver versions, no.
<molensis> where can I look at the default applications in running media in ubuntu
<philwong> sbaugh: so it would be overwritten right?
<philwong> and I would have to redo it
<sbaugh> philwong: Yes
<philwong> hmm
<SecretFireMobile> How do i make it so that streamripper doesnt skip the first audio track?
<meLon> I've *still* got a secondary x screen trapping my mouse/cursor ;_; http://askubuntu.com/questions/261574/cursor-trapped-on-secondary-x-screen
<sbaugh> How can I get my bluetooth keyboard to not unpair on restart?
<Hemebond> So... do I need to reinstall again?
<Hemebond> Can't reset alsa to a working state?
<dr_willis> what did you do to it?
<Hemebond> Not sure.
<Hemebond> Been trying to find out why I don't have digital audio.
<Hemebond> I added one line to modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Hemebond> Removing that line and rebooting didn't help.
<rico129> Hey guys
<dr_willis> Using hdmi? or what exactly Hemebond ?
<Hemebond> dr_willis: Using optical.
<rico129> Could someone help me out a little?
<dr_willis> might need to mess with the  pavucontrol or pavumixer app.
<dr_willis> pavucontrol
<Hemebond> HDMI via my video card seems to work. But I don't appear to have a digital audio device for my onboard audio; only analog.
<dr_willis> Hmm.  my HDMI sound comes from my video i belive.
<Hemebond> I only have HDMI/DisplayPort 2
<Hemebond> Which is my video card.
<ethana3> My memtest is failing constantly but my system only kernel panics when I have my corrupted external drive hooked up :p i've gotten false positives in memtest before... is it completely broken in 12.04?
<repus> i am in need of help with groups and compiling
<Loverboy> hi, some body could telme how to send a file in this chat please
<dr_willis> most irc clients support the dcc sending methods..
<dr_willis> but its most likely easier to just use a file shareing site
<Loverboy> ok, what site please
<repus> i am using the 'make' command. everyone is in the same group. when one user compiles something, it compiles fine. the next user attempts to issue 'make clean' and it returns errors about not being able to delete files.
<Hemebond> argh
<Hemebond> Had to change alsa-sink to PCM.
<repus> rm: cannot remove
<pineneedlespinea> how do i check an ntfs file system in ubuntu?
<Hemebond> Yuck.
<raj> how can I get a list of all possible groups on my system, not just the ones for a particular user?
<Hemebond> LOL. Far out. Now I'm getting distorted/slowed sound.
<_cronus_> pineneedlespinea, you can't really ... there is ntfsfix but it doen't work that well
<jrib> raj: getent groups
<Jmaster> where can i open hosting bussiness?
<jrib> !ot | Jmaster
<ubottu> Jmaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raj> jrib, getent?
<jrib> raj: sorry.  I mean: getent group
<raj> ah ok
<raj> what's getent stand for?
<jrib> raj: get entries
<pineneedlespinea> ah
<raj> cool
<raj> thanks
<pineneedlespinea> what does "not work well" mean?
<_cronus_> pineneedlespinea, it doesn't fix anything but trivial problems
<jrib> repus: well by default files won't have group write permissions so that's not surprising
<rico129> so i downloaded teamspeak and ran the whole "chmod +x file.run" and "./file.run" but how exactly do I install it so that it appears as an icon in the gnome app launcher. I feel running it from my download folder isn't exactly /organized/...
<pineneedlespinea> well windows is restarting while starting up, and the hard drive goes BINGCH cliCK* but ubuntu works fine =c
<dr_willis> !teamspeak
<ubottu> teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<rico129> thanks ubottu
<dr_willis> There should be a teamspeak in the repos/ppa
<rico129> dr_willis: teamspeak just ran an update, i hope mumble will let me connect to my friends server and not bother with "incorrect client version" errors. Im checking it out right now.
<_cronus_> pineneedlespinea, you could try ntfsfix. it will probably trigger windows chkdisk not next reboot to windows.
<_cronus_> *on
<pineneedlespinea> right thats what i was thinking about
<pineneedlespinea> thank you
<Systemerror> any body how use mac os
<dr_willis> hds making funny noises... better get backups done..
<repus> jrib, i have g+s on the parent folder prior to adding any files to the folder
<jrib> repus: so?
<diego> help i reboot now launcher and upper bar are gone
<diego> need to get them back help
<_cronus_> pineneedlespinea, also what dr_willis said...
<repus> jrib, do you understand what that does?
<jrib> repus: yes
<repus> jrib, and how it relates to my issue?
<jrib> repus: yes
<rico129> dr_willis:  your hard drive is making funny noises?
<diego> help please launcher and bar gone
<diego> how to get back
<repus> jrib, do you have a suggestion to fix it?
<jrib> repus: fix what?  What do you want to accomplish?
<repus> jrib, i need to be able to issue the 'make clean' command prior to compiling. regardless of who compiled last time
<dr_willis> pineneedlespinea:  said his was making weird noises
<rico129> oh!
<jrib> rico129: why?
<jrib> repus: why?
<jrib> rico129: this seems like a strange request, thus why I'm trying to figure out exactly what you are doing
<repus> jrib, because any user in the group must be able to do this. as it's a group and that's what people in groups do.
<jrib> ugh
<Hemebond> Volume control back to semi-normal. Still no digital output.
<rico129> jrib: regarding the teamspeak issue or mumble?
<jrib> rico129: neither, I mistabbed; sorry
<rico129> jrib: hehe k
<Sir_Leto> I cannot get get vnc to work for the life of me.
<Sir_Leto> http://pastebin.com/KmezrVc4 the output
<Sir_Leto> of vncserver
<pineneedlespinea> not worried about back ups just need to have things work...and OS config takes about 4 hours each fresh install so...hmm if this doesn't work i'll try a safe mode restore =/ but a proper check may remove or mess up viri if any...
<diego> helloooo
<diego> i have to re install unity
<dr_willis> If the Hd is making wonky noises.. i would expect it to die in the near future
<diego> the launcher and taskbar are gone
<dr_willis> diego:  most likely you dont.. You need to get the video card drivers working right
<pineneedlespinea> it's brand new and ubuntu works fine xD
<dr_willis> pineneedlespinea:  you said your HD was makin weird noises or not?
<pineneedlespinea> when windows tries to start up yes
<jrib> rico129: still sounds like a strange request. I'd encourage you to give more details about why this is needed.  In any case, your issue is as I stated originally, your files do not have group write permissions.  If you want the group to be able to modify/delete them, then you need to ensure the files have group write permissions (actually to delete them, you just need parent directories to have group write
<jrib> permissions (and belong to the right group of course)).  You can do this by changing umask (NOT on a per-directory basis) or ACLs.  Again, I'd encourage you to explain why this is necessary at all.  Why don't the users just compile in their own homes?
<diego> how on earth i do that
<dr_willis> if the HD dies.. then both os's will die most likely ;)
<pineneedlespinea> precisely
<pineneedlespinea> must have had a power outage with windows open is what i'm thinking
<jrib> rico129: again, sorry.  That was for repus
<rico129> no worries jrib
<dr_willis> diego:  i see people have similer proglems with unity/compiz not starting correctly. normally its due to the video card drivers neeidng reinstalled.
<diego> hold on i think i got it back
<repus> jrib, it's a group project. and it saves space to have all users in the same group
<dr_willis> pineneedlespinea:  there are windows rescue/repair cds you can get seen them mentioned at the lifehacker site. also the #windows channel may know
<pineneedlespinea> some day i'll get my nvidia 52 and 5500 paired and working right xD
<pineneedlespinea> ah right cross-support hehe
<dr_willis> you dont normally want to try to repair windows fs from within linux
<pineneedlespinea> =/ crap
<repus> jrib, i have all permissions set correctly at this point. the files in question are being created during compile. how would i set up umask to accomplish this?
<jrib> repus: default umask is 022
<repus> jrib, yes
<jrib> repus: so if you want files that are created to be group-writable, you need to change that
<repus> jrib, it was my understanding that with group access enabled, it dynamically changed the umask from default of 022 to 002
<rico129> be right back
<Hemebond> My HDMI digital audio is only stereo.
<jrib> repus: what does "group access enabled" mean?
<jrib> repus: what are your permissions on the parent directory, anyway?
<repus> jrib, group rws
<zizoo> Hey guys, I'm in GNOME Classic on Precise, trying to rebind workspace switching to use alt+win+arrows instead of ctrl+alt+arrows. I use the Keyboard app, and go in and fix 'em up, but I find the bindings undone when I log in next time. All other rebindings (terminal to alt+win+'t', etc.) stay how I set them. Why not workspace switching?
<repus> jrib, i'm going to private message you
<jrib> repus: ls -ld output, not paraphrasing please
<jrib> repus: please stay in channel
<repus> # If USERGROUPS_ENAB is set to "yes", that will modify this UMASK default value
<repus> # for private user groups, i. e. the uid is the same as gid, and username is
<repus> # the same as the primary group name: for these, the user permissions will be
<repus> # used as group permissions, e. g. 022 will become 002.
<repus> #
<FloodBot1> repus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<repus> figured i'd get kicked for that...
<jrib> repus: use a pastebin in the future
<repus> drwxrwsr-x
<jrib> repus: ls -ld output....
<shawn> hey
<repus> jrib, drwxrwsr-x that is the output of ls -ld
<pineneedlespinea> so why are my old nvidia lumped into "common" but do not load or be seen...lspci lists them...i have drivers from nvidia??
<jrib> repus: it's not :/
<repus> jrib, i don't understand why it's not what you are asking for...
<jrib> repus: type "ls -ld directory_in_question" and paste *everything* you see
<repus> drwxrwsr-x 6 kbizzle pa_man 4096 Mar 11 23:41
<jrib> repus: thank you
<jrib> repus: anyway, you can look at permissions for a file that you believe you should be able to delete (when you run make clean) but aren't able to
<repus> jrib, i understand this. the issue is making the files have the correct permissions so they can be removed during make clean.
<repus> jrib, does it make sense what i am trying to explain?
<pineneedlespinea> Are there any drivers for old nvidia cards i can install easily for 12.04/unity?
<jrib> repus: I understand what you are trying to do yes.  I've explained what you need to do, but if it's not clear then I need the information I'm asking you about
<repus> jrib, are you asking me to post the permissions of the files that i'm not able to delete?
<leptone> is there a way to pastebin a pdf?
<jrib> repus: yes
<repus> jrib, didn't look like a question to me :/
<repus> jrib, one sec
<repus> jrib, drwxr-s--- 3 sniper pa_man 4096 Mar 11 23:44 ex
<jrib> repus: well yes, I was saying *you* should look at them and determine what you need to change.  But if you don't want to do that, you can share them here and we can look at them together
<zizoo> So what could be resetting my keyboard shortcuts for workspace switching? Is the Shortcuts tab under the keyboard settings dialog not the correct place to go?
<repus> jrib, i've already done it. hence, why i am here ;)
<jrib> repus: so what happens when you try to delete this file?
<repus> jrib, an error
<jrib> repus: with "rm" say
<shawn> ya
<shawn> yay!!!
<jrib> repus: what error?
<shawn> i love tmux
<repus> jrib, rm error.
<shawn> i cant believe i was using screen for all these years
<jrib> repus: again, be specific
<shawn> tmux is awesome
<repus> jrib: rm: cannot remove `R.java': Permission denied
<repus> for example
<leptone> shawn, directed at me?
<jrib> repus: full path to this file?
<pineneedlespinea> Like i have open arena...and it plays slow, i'm not sure i have my nvidia drivers installed properly??
<repus> jrib, /home/pacman/source/out/target/common/obj/APPS/Mms_intermediates/src/com/android/mms
<shawn> leptone: no, this just happened to be the channel i was in when i discovered if i ssh into my laptop and attach irssi on both i can use my desktops keyboard on my laptop without plugging it into it lol
<shawn> then i freaked out
<jrib> repus: only thing you can really do is use ACLs then.  Even if you change umask, g+s won't act recursively.
<pineneedlespinea> hmm
<raj> after adding the current user to a group, do I have to do anything to enable that?
<jrib> raj: log in again
<raj> damnit
<raj> so I have to exit everything and come back?
<leptone> shawn, nice
<jrib> raj: basically, yes
<raj> crap
<repus> jrib, how would that be setup? would that allow files created by the 'make' command to have proper permissions for any user within the group to issue a 'make clean' and have it be successful?
<meLon> I need help getting three monitors working correctly two ATI cards: http://askubuntu.com/questions/261574/cursor-trapped-on-secondary-x-screen
<shawn> leptone: because i used to use my desktop keyboard on accident when i was using my laptop
<shawn> now i can do it on accident, on purpose
<jrib> repus: ACLs allow you to set permissions for additional users and groups (so a file can have user1 permissions, user2 permissions, etc.).  That's not really relevant for your issue.  But ACLs can also recursively set default permissions on a directory.  So you can use that.  You need to add the "acl" option to the partition these files are on, then you can find details in man pages of setfacl and getfacl
<jrib> (sorry I don't know of a good online link for these).  Personally, I think it would be better to not bother with this.  just setup a git repo and let people clone the project, work on it, compile, whatever, and then merge back changes
<diego_> hi friends
<jrib> repus: oh there's one way you could avoid this I guess.  Change umask and change the primary group for the relevant users.  But this applies system-wide and not just on a specific directory (like ACLs would)
<jrib> repus: you would essentially be sharing *every* file this way though, not just the project
<zizoo> shawn, lol that's awesome. btw, I just tried that with a remote emacs client, and it also works. Heheh.
<diego_> how are you?
<repus> jrib, thank you for giving it thought. the project is setup as a git. i suppose the easiest way would be to have a username setup for the directory and allow everyone to login with the same username?
<diego_> any can help?
<jrib> repus: that's another option, yes.  Why don't you just let people clone the project if they want to make changes to it, compile, etc.?
<repus> diego_ anyone can help. post your question
<repus> jrib, the issue is that multiple people want to login and run test builds or test changes...
<repus> jrib, on the same machine...
<jrib> repus: so let them clone the project to their machine and do test builds, etc?
<repus> jrib, it is a buildbot :)
<diego_> i have install matlab but "cp: fallo al extender «/tmp/mathworks_3047/java/jarext/xercesImpl.jar»: Error de entrada/salida
<diego_> "
<whdi> build a pxe/gpxe server then everybody can boot via  lan or wan
<sbaugh> How should I have ubuntu run a command on system launch? I need it to have been run by the time I hit lightdm.
<jrib> repus: still seems like people are going to step on each others' toes unless they make sure to only have one person working at the same time
<jrib> sbaugh: what command?
<repus> jrib, google calendar ;)
<sbaugh> jrib: A command to connect to my bluetooth keyboard.
<sparky> can i get some one to help me
<jrib> repus: heh.  I guess the one login idea is probably easiest then.  ACLs would do what you asked originally though
<sparky> bin2fex
<sparky> conversion
<shawn> zizoo: try resizing the virtual terminal when in irssi its trippy
<sbaugh> jrib: specifically "sudo hidd --connect 00:1F:20:4B:32:20" not that it is important
<repus> jrib, i am trying to avoid system-wide changes. ;)
<repus> jrib, thank you for your help and thoughts! :D
<jrib> sbaugh: I guess you can drop that in /etc/rc.local (without sudo).  There is likely a better way, but I don't know offhand and must leave.  I encourage you to research this though
<sparky> bin2fex?
<sparky> or rather a .bin file to text
<sbaugh> okay, thanks jrib
<sparky> so i can edit and rebuild into bin
<diego_> i have install matlab but "cp: fallo al extender «/tmp/mathworks_3047/java/jarext/xercesImpl.jar»: Error de entrada/salida
<diego_> any idea
<shawn> what kind of terminal emulator to try with i3?
<shenxdong02> Nice to meet you guys :)
<rico129> strange... now my backgrounds are all glitched out. probably video card driver issues.
<sparky> can any one help me convert a .bin to .bin.fex
<diego_> exit
<diego_> jojo this no terminal
<rico129> i'm being asked to install drivers on x.org 6.9 or later or generate distr... package.?
<raj> how come I don't have to ut users in the sudoers file with ubuntu?
<raj> *put
<shortstraw8> I am having a java problem a weblink school assignment says that the plugin is not there but I have it installed. It will search for a plugin and never finds one any ideas?
<rico129> alright I'm not quite sure why it failed...
<osiris5118> hi all
<pineneedlespinea> how does ubuntu 12 handle rendering 3d?
<diego_> hi osiris
<doomlord> ubuntu runs gl fine i find
<zizoo> shawn: Woah, that's weird. o_O Thanks, I think, lol.
<pineneedlespinea> do i need to get them?
<osiris5118> i find it good also, though When i initially ran a new install on one of my radeon gpu pcs I needed to reinstall driver package
<pineneedlespinea> open arena is gl correct?
<whdi> is there any direct3d game for linux?
<zizoo> shawn: The Emacs client doesn't seem to care if I resize a remote frame. Displays normally. Makes sense, since I can already re-open that buffer in multiple different views just locally. Though it is a bit disappointing, in a way. xD
<dizzylizzy> My friend is having an issue in Ubuntu 12.10 concerning hotkeys. He says that although he sets Super-T to run a terminal, every couple of days it resets to emptying the trash. Anybody know if there is a mechanism that resets the hotkeys and how to disable it?
<zizoo> dizzylizzy: I was having a similar problem myself. What method does he use to set this shortcut? Maybe I can figure something out.
<zizoo> dizzylizzy: or she*
<zizoo> Oops, heh. You said he already. I must be getting tired. xD
<pineneedlespinea> whdi you could try running some in wine
<pineneedlespinea> google around and save some time nd see if others have found ones that work
<raj> how come I don't have to put users in the sudoers file with ubuntu?
<pineneedlespinea> combat arms worked at one time xD
<osiris5118> favourite linux compatible game guys?
<pineneedlespinea> tremoluos xD
<pineneedlespinea> there was another RTS i used to play can't remember the name it was 3d
<osiris5118> i've been loving a simple oldschool fps called assault cube
<pineneedlespinea> hive something
<osiris5118> like a dumbed down version of css
<dizzylizzy> zizoo, I'm afraid I don't know what method he's using to set the shortcuts. I really ought to get him in here.
<dizzylizzy> zizoo, is there a method that seems to stick for you?
<dizzylizzy> osiris5118, nethack
<pineneedlespinea> hmm
<pineneedlespinea> i think sword worked at one time
<osiris5118> nethack? is that a 2d rpg, from memory?
<pineneedlespinea> i miss my musketeers in fact
<wayne> Wheres the offtopic area ?
<osiris5118> is there a games channel?
<pineneedlespinea> ^^
<dizzylizzy> osiris5118, it's a rogue-like, yes
<gwinbee> wayne: #ubuntu-offtopic
<wayne> I'm trash on sleeping pills
<wayne> trashed
<pineneedlespinea> then go to sleep xD
<pineneedlespinea> why would one take sleeping pills and stay awake haha
<osiris5118> i've hsd ubuntu for years, but only got xchat today, so a total noob
<raj> how come I don't have to put users in the sudoers file with ubuntu?
<pineneedlespinea> yea i use xchat when web chat doesnt work right
<zizoo> dizzylizzy: Give me a moment, checking something. I think my problem is related to my Compiz window manager. Do you know if he uses Compiz? I understand the default is Metacity. I had to install Compiz.
<dizzylizzy> You had to install compiz to get the hotkeys to stick?
 * dizzylizzy inhales sharply through teeth
<zizoo> dizzylizzy: Ah, no, I already had Compiz, and it was interfering!
<zizoo> I installed it previously.
<shawn> can anyone help me please?
<dizzylizzy> Ah, okay
<dizzylizzy> shawn, what do you need help with?
<shawn> installing i3
<shawn> i am trying to install the latest version from a 3rd party repository
<shawn> per the instructions on their website
<shawn> :18] [shawn(+i)] [3:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 1]
<shawn> er
<shawn> shawn@Lubuntu:~$ ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list
<shawn> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3153 Mar  7 21:28 /etc/apt/sources.list
<shawn> shawn@Lubuntu:~$ sudo echo "deb http://debian.sur5r.net/i3/ $(lsb_release -c -s) universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<shawn> -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<sam113101> you need to be root to edit sources.list
<sam113101> shawn: ^
<sam113101> oops
<shawn> not sudo?
<sam113101> didn't see you did
<shawn> i thought ubuntu has root disabled
<sam113101> do it manually then, I guess?
<Flannel> shawn: sudo in that case works on the echo, not the >>, so to do that, you need echo [stuff] | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list, but it might be better to just stick it in a folder in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, such as /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debian.sur5r.net
<Flannel> er sorry, stick it in a file within the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<shawn> Flannel: thanks for the suggestion.  what should i name the file?
<Flannel> shawn: I suggested debian.sur5r.net, but you can call it whatever you'd like.
<zizoo> dizzylizzy: Ok, looked into it further, and folks on the forums are saying that keybindings with super/win don't stick. Some say to edit it with dconf, but results are mixed. Mine is working now, for what it's worth, but my problem appeared to be with Compiz.
<dizzylizzy> "keybindings with super/win don't stick"
<dizzylizzy> if that's not a bug then I don't know what is
<nexus`> i just tried to install kubuntu
<nexus`> but apparently it doesnt support bluetooth by default
<nexus`> i dont have a non bluetooth keyboard is there anyway i can install this?
<DaemonicApathy> nexus`: You might try asking in #kubuntu.
<nexus`> i did no answer there
<nexus`> but since its so similar to ubuntu
<nexus`> figured u guys might know
<nexus`> i got a usb mouse
<FloodBot1> nexus`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zizoo> dizzylizzy: Of course. Here, found the bug page. Go vote it up, and have your friend do that too. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/995885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950160 in OEM Priority Project precise "duplicate for #995885 Unity blocks other programs from binding globally to Super+* (* = any key)" [Critical,In progress]
<nexus`> i couldnt get around the initial install stuff though where it tries to make u type in a computer name
<zizoo> Seems to have a lot of attention already, but it never hurts to pitch in.
<shawn> Flannel: N: Ignoring file 'debian.sur5r.net' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<zizoo> Also, dizzylizzy, I am a liar. GNOME Classic, which I use, defaults to some other window manager, but the standard Unity Desktop uses Compiz. So you might try finagling with its keybindings as well.
<DaemonicApathy> nexus`: According to http://idebian.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/manage-hid-bluetooth-devices-in-linux/ you can use "sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez-utils bluez-gnome" to install bluetooth stuff.
<Flannel> shawn: Alright, I guess apt wants you to name it *.list, so go ahead and append a .list to the end of it.
<dizzylizzy> zizoo, Thank you!
<dizzylizzy> I'll forward him this information
<DaemonicApathy> nexus`: More details and steps to configure them at the site.
<nexus`> ty DaemonicApathy
<DaemonicApathy> yw nexus`
<zizoo> Np dizzylizzy, hope that helps. I'm gonna take off for the evening now though, as I have far too much homework to be helping people debug Linux problems. I only came 'cause I had the same problem! xD
<WhiteHippo> Hello all. I have an intermittent problem with ubuntu, suspected cause being banshee. After several hours of playing music, it messes up the taskbar graphics into squares of.. colour pixels.
<dizzylizzy> zizoo, I appreciate you taking the time, I just wish I could diagnose the problem myself
<WhiteHippo> i'm running ubuntu 12.10, cinnamon if that helps.
<subcool> could someone help- im trying to do something with xbmc - and it requires, either openbox , or lightdm - but when i run it- i get permission denied. EVEn as root.
<subcool> Im banging my head here.
<Jordan_U> subcool: How are you trying to "run" openbox or lightdm?
<subcool> Jordan_U, In XBMC
<subcool> Jordan_U, http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=154888&page=4
<subcool> Im gettin NO where with this.
<Chef_Catz> with what?
<researcher123> my OS suddenyl became slow .What can I do?
<Chef_Catz> update?
<Jordan_U> subcool: I'd rather not read that entire thread. Is there a command that you're trying to run?
<Jordan_U> researcher123: How suddenly? Were you logged in and doing things when it went from normal to slow?
<researcher123> Jordan_U: it takes time to log in also
<shawn> Flannel: that works
<Jordan_U> researcher123: That doesn't answer either of my questions.
<sbaugh> What does the startup applications program in Ubuntu edit?
<researcher123> Jordan_U: Since a fortnight I have downloaded so much of files then it slowed down
<Chef_Catz> jordan_u do you know about the wolvix distro?
<Chef_Catz> I need help installing it
<Jordan_U> Chef_Catz: No, and this is #ubuntu. For support for other distributions you'll need to ask in their support channel / forums.
<subcool> Jordan_U, i hear that complaint- HAHA- yea.. its in a script.. The script calls for either openbox or lightdm, but nothing happens- when i exit the program and view the cmd prmopt it says permission deneied- even as root.
<researcher123> Jordan_U: each application n browser open late
<Jordan_U> subcool: The normal way to start lightdm is by running "sudo service lightdm start".
<subcool> jordan,  so maybe i just needed to reboot?
<Chef_Catz> theres nobody in that channel but I found stuff about it on ubuntu forums so I thought I'd come here
<Jordan_U> researcher123: I asked two specific questions. Please answer them both, or if you don't understand them say so and I'll try to clarify them.
<Jordan_U> Chef_Catz: Sorry, but we have an official policy of only supporting Ubuntu here.
<researcher123> Jordan_U:I am not much expert but know a little
<Chef_Catz> what's the latest version of ubuntu?
<subcool> Jordan_U, hahaa- that just really hurt it..
<Jordan_U> Chef_Catz: Ubuntu 12.10 (Ubuntu 12.04 is the latest LTS release).
<sbaugh> Dear god Ubuntu is such a maze
<subcool> sbaugh, i hear that
<sbaugh> So how do I add something to the list of possible sessions in lightdm?
<researcher123> Jordan_U: please explain your questions
<sbaugh> subcool: Don't think bad of GNU/Linux for Ubuntu's poor organization
<subcool> ahhh- i blame all linux.. lol
<subcool> i went from redhat, to mandrake to ubuntu.
<lbj90> anyone know of a way i can get TTYs back after installing nvidia drivers? I've tried editing my /etc/initramfs/modules and /etc/default/grub already
<Jordan_U> researcher123: First, did it seem to become slow over the course of a few minutes, a few hours, or a few days (time between it seeming to run fast and it seeming to run slowly). Second, were you logged in when it started to get slow? (this is a yes or no question)
<researcher123> Jordan_U:  it seem to become slow over the course of a few  days. YES
<Jordan_U> researcher123: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<researcher123> Jordan_U: Let me try the command
<researcher123> Jordan_U: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606985/
<subcool> Jordan_U, ok- that didnt help.. :/
<sbaugh> I have added multiple things to my /usr/share/xsessions and none of them have shown up
<raj> is udev something important?
<raj> is that what allows plug and play?
<Seveas> raj: quite
<dingusworrell> Anyone had issue with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Server not getting past ureadahead after rebooting? I have a down production system that after removing USB drive, it just hangs there.
<Seveas> raj: among other things, yes
<raj> cool
<raj> what're the other things Seveas?
<Seveas> anything to do with hardware and drivers
<raj> k
<raj> so not important in vbox perhaps?
<dingusworrell> Anyone? I can't get the system to boot and its a big problem. fsck goes against all partitions, and they are clean, but it seems MBR or Grub doesn't want to move to next step and just hangs after ureadahead message
<james1552> Does anyone know about the Ubuntu Wallpaper IRC thing tonight.
<rkhshm1> I'm following this link to setup a shared printing service via my ubuntu machine ... But in the first point itself.. I'm not able to find system->administration->printing menu anywhere
<rkhshm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<mokush> james1552: what ubuntu wallpaper irc thing?
<rkhshm1> i checked for the mentioned pkgs but all of them are already installed on my machine.
<Jordan_U> researcher123: I don't see anything enlightening there. How about /var/log/syslog ?
<james1552> For the next release 13.04 to discuss potential wallpapers from the Flickr pool (I know it's a little off topic for this IRC but it is Ubuntu related)
<rkhshm1> my machine is 12.04 .. Please help
<Jordan_U> rkhshm1: Search for "print" in unity, or run "system-config-printer".
<rkhshm1> Jordan_U: ahh. thanks that did the job.
<Jordan_U> james1552: #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic are good places for such discussion.
<rkhshm1> thank you
<Jordan_U> rkhshm1: You're welcome.
<james1552> alright, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> james1552: You're welcome :)
<selena2013> hello
<lbj90> Does anyone have working TTYs with nvidia-current?
<rkhshm1> Jordan_U: Do i have to setup Samba to actually allow windows clients to see the printer connected to my machine?
<sbaugh> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy isn't lightdm picking up my xsessions in /usr/share/xsessions
<james1552> No one seems to be responding in the other ubuntu rooms.. :(
<shawn> yow
<james1552> is there a good channel to just ask general IRC help, thats a bit more active?
<Jordan_U> rkhshm1: I believe that it should be set up automagically.
<sbaugh> if this is how "easy to use" ubuntu is no wonder linux has a reputation for being complex!
<sbaugh> Has anyone successfully placed an xsession in /usr/share/xsesssions/?
<rkhshm1> hmm.. But when i looked into my colleagues windows machine (win 7) and tried to print a file i was not able to find the designated printer being shown on that machine
<Jordan_U> rkhshm1: Is that in an office environment?
<rkhshm1> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> rkhshm1: Is there a workgroup/domain for the company?
<rkhshm1> Jordan_U: well actually we are in a shared office setup where the infrastructure is given by the complex owner.. SO i'm not sure about anything.. ANd our IT guys are not here today
<Jordan_U> rkhshm1: You likely need to be sharing the printer to that same domain/workgroup (I don't know how to do this), and it may require an administrator account on the domain controller to do so.
<lbj90> sbaugh i may be wrong but doesn't Xresources belong as ~/.Xresources?
<lbj90> I gave up on an arch install today but at least Xresources worked-- granted that may not translate over to Ubuntu
<lbj90> nvm misread that, you said xsessions..
<joostshao> wooo
<joostshao> any  phper ?
<gnuskool> php has a room
<Jordan_U> rkhshm1: If your collegue can log into his account from any machine, then that means that he's logged into a domain. I don't know a whole lot about Windows domains and policy but I know enough to say that it can make this type of thing more complicated (especially if the computer you're trying to share the printer from is not logged into the same domain, which while possible, is probably not the case with your Ubuntu machine :)
<ferronica> how to remove NDIS Wrapper 1.58 installed via terminal downloaded from sourceForge
<joostshao> s
<ferronica> how to remove NDIS Wrapper 1.58 installed via terminal downloaded from sourceForge
<aeon-ltd> ferronica: was it installed with apt?
<ferronica> aeon-ltd, downloaded from Source Forge and did Make install
<ferronica> aeon-ltd, and make uninstall something like
<ferronica> aeon-ltd, nowi want to completely remove NDIS from my system
<aeon-ltd> ferronica: so you've done 'make uninstall', then it should be removed, but if it has configs leftover i wouldn't know where to find them
<ferronica> aeon-ltd, Downloaded version 1.58 latest version from SourceForge.com
<ferronica> aeon-ltd, ya want to remove all stuff from system
<ferronica> aeon-ltd, even all configs
<aeon-ltd> ferronica: i'm sorry, i don't know how to find the configs.
<sgo11> hi, how can I set the default plymouth theme to text? So far, I can achieve this by manually creating a default.plymouth link to text.plymouth. not sure if this is the correct way since normal process is to use update-alternatives command. thanks.
<Seveas> sgo11: the alternatives setup seems to solve the purpose of selecting different graphical and text themes, not to set the default to text
<sgo11> Seveas, yeah, that's right. that's why I am asking what the proper way to set the default to text is. :) so far, I just manually "rm default.plymouth" and then "ln -s text.plymouth default.plymouth" something like this. it works. not sure if it's the correct way or not. :)
<Seveas> sgo11: it's as correct as any :)
 * sjd_zeus .
<sgo11> Seveas, ok, cool. ^_^
<sgo11> plymouth graphical mode is not working with nvidia driver. very sad. not sure when this can be solved.
<joostshao> what is the new features in 13.04??
<sbaugh> Hey, my xsessions that I put in /usr/share/xsession aren't showing up in lightdm, any tips?
<aeon-ltd> joostshao: ask in #ubuntu+1
<haiderhaider> Can anyone tell me where I can get mpeg codecs for Kubuntu?
<Seveas> sbaugh: pastebin the .desktop file, and the output of ls -la /usr/share/xsessions/
<Seveas> haiderhaider: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Seveas> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | haiderhaider
<ubottu> haiderhaider: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<suigeneris> hi
<sbaugh> Seveas: thank you! just a second
<sbaugh> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/GzkR16D4
<haiderhaider> seveas: Sorry I am new to this and not really sure what you are trying to tell me.
<sbaugh> haiderhaider: Install that package he mentioned
<sbaugh> haiderhaider: specifically, do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<haiderhaider> sbaugh: Trying it now
<Seveas> haiderhaider: I'm telling you to install that package :-)
<haiderhaider> seveas: Thank you it's downloading now.
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I am following this procedure - http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-mysql-5.6-on-ubuntu-12.10-including-memcached-plugin to install mysql 5.6 on ubuntu 12.04. On the step where I do - /etc/init.d/mysql.server start I am getting an error saying - "Couldn't find MySQL server (/usr/bin/mysqld_safe)" Why? Also as I am installing mysql5.6 from source the mysqld_safe is in /usr/local/mysql/bin/ dir. What should I do? please help me out here.
<haiderhaider> sbaugh: Thanks for making it clearer.
<sbaugh> Seveas: Anything that jumps out to you about the xsessions? Please tell me I did something blatantly wrong and easily fixed :)
<Seveas> sbaugh: the one doesn't have a comment, the other has an Exec that may be bogus (if your homedir is encrypted, it can't access it. It may not be executable)
<suigeneris> can you help? I've been getting '/bin/sh: libc.so.6: no such file or directory' or similar message when I try to switch kernels. I have a /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 but that is a symlink to /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so
<Seveas> also, it's spelled Herp Derp Derp :-)
<suigeneris> (I think)
<sbaugh> Seveas: Okay, I'll try correcting that
<Seveas> sbaugh: (back in 15, running to a train)
<sbaugh> Seveas: wow, I... changed custom.desktop, and it's not showing up, but now derp.desktop is
<rohitkav> I am unable to connect to wifi. Kindly help
<rohitkav> on my ubuntu machine
<ferronica> rohitkav: WLAN Specification
<Novus> HAHAHHHAAH
<jony> how can I open a second Krusader window in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Novus> So lastnight-this morning I had an aweful time installing ubuntu,.. so much to the point where I just gave up and installed ubuntu
<Novus> the last issue for those who wern't here was the nvidia GPU
<Novus> today I found this
<Novus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1lSCI0bO_c
<leptone> novus what? you had trouble installing ubuntu so u gave up and installed ubuntu
<Novus> installed kubuntu
<Novus> but watch the vid
<leptone> love nixie :)
<leptone> ive seen the video
<leptone> what r u trying to do
<leptone> ?
<Novus> nothing now
<Novus> i sold the comp
<jony> how can I open a second Krusader window in Ubuntu 12.04?
<suigeneris> hi
<suigeneris> can anyone help me with a kernel issue?
<the_dark_knight> Hi, What does this error mean - "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"?
<jony> I've found out: SHIFT+click
<suigeneris> I've been getting '/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory'
<somsip> the_dark_knight: mysql is possibly not running
<suigeneris> when trying to switch kernels
<Seveas> sbaugh: neat trick :)
<suigeneris> Seveas: I assume you can help me
<suigeneris> actually I'd been waiting for you
<Seveas> suigeneris: looks like you're trying to boot either an ancient kernel or an x86_64 kernel. Why?
<Novus> So I got a trick I wanna try
<Seveas> the_dark_knight: most likely that mysqld isn't running.
<Novus> I wanna see if it is possible
<Seveas> the_dark_knight: another explanation could be that you changed the socket path
<suigeneris> Seveas: long time ago, I'd installed xen and that brought its own kernel. I now want to get rid of it
<Novus> my new rig has a slot for an entire hard drive to be pluged in as if it was a flash drive
<Novus> you just drop it in
<Novus> only trick is you have to have it pluged in before you turn on the system so the bio recognizes it
<Seveas> suigeneris: oh, I have no experience with exorcizing xen I'm afraid.
<suigeneris> Seveas: so, I thought just switching kernels and uninstalling would be sufficient, but no
<Seveas> suigeneris: try installing linux-generic (or linux-server on a server) first, that should bring in the most recent kernel for your release
<Novus> what I'd like to do is whenever the hard drive is in place on boot up it just loads that and not the internal hd's
<Novus> brb
<erickLee> how do i fix empathy non connectivity?
<suigeneris> Seveas: I'm now on a LiveCD and uname -a gives me: Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:15:33 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux. that is NOT 64 bit, right?
<Seveas> suigeneris: correct. And you're trying to chroot into the old os?
<suigeneris> that uname -a is after the chroot of course
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> but uname doesn't care about chroot
<Seveas> so, do this: file /path/to/chroot/bin/bash
<erickLee> the error i encounter is faid to retrieve your personal info from server.
<erickLee> failed*
<suigeneris> Seveas: /bin/bash: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xf199a4a89ac968c2e0e99f2410600b9d7e995187, stripped
<erickLee> it has been this way since i configured my router
<Seveas> ok, so all 32 bit. And the system in the chroot is ancient.
<Seveas> why not reinstall with a supported version of ubuntu?
<Seveas> hmm, that me just be the buildd kernel, nevermind
<Seveas> suigeneris: what's the release installed in the chroot?
<suigeneris> Seveas: 12.04. not so ancient
<suigeneris> livecd is 12.04 as well
<Seveas> ok, so in the chroot, apt-get install linux-generic
<suigeneris> I'm doing dhat now
 * suigeneris crosses Seveas' fingers as well as his own
<ferronica> rohitkav, can i get help regarding Geary
<suigeneris> hopefully, I will not have to reinstall OS and lose more than I can afford
<omenreal> on the bright side atleast linux has a fast install time? lol
<suigeneris> Seveas: I got errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607105/
<suigeneris> omenreal: that was for me?
<suigeneris> well, I'm at work man, I've to work
<Seveas> suigeneris: bindmount /dev into the chroot (mount -o bind /dev /path/to/chroot/dev
<blue112> Hello here.
<rico129> Alright I can't get my video drivers installed correctly. Any help for installing ati hd 5770 drivers? i have a screenshot of my desktop to kind of help the situation. can I post imgur links?
<omenreal> yea that was at you im actually reinstalling linux as we speak on my desktop do to my issue
<suigeneris> Seveas: this is to be executed outside chroot, right?
<Seveas> suigeneris: correct
<Seveas> same for /proc and /sys
<blue112> rico129, you can post anything that may help understand your problem.
<omenreal> i actually have the same problem as him pretty much but with a 6450
<rico129> http://i.imgur.com/v5an0b1.jpg here's the imgur link to get an idea. everytime i try to install ati hd 5770 drivers following forum post instructions it never installs and just says error.
<rico129> i have dual monitors.
<blue112> rico129, looks like missinstalled drivers.
<rico129> I followed instructions on a forum to remove unity and install gnome 3 experience. hope that didn't mess anything up either.
<blue112> rico129, I don't think so. I run on gnome 3 too.
<blue112> Did you install AMD Catalyst ?
<rico129> I tried but it fails at one part
<rico129> i'll run it again and take screenshot.
<omenreal> blue112: Are you good with amd related issues?
<rico129> i downloaded the latest drivers from amd's website.
<suigeneris> Seveas: for future reference, I have to mount /dev /proc and /sys every time, prior to chroot, right?
<Seveas> suigeneris: can be done after chrooting. But yes, bindmounting those will make running things inside the chroot easier
<blue112> omenreal, not much, I run on a nividia/
<suigeneris> Seveas: got it. another lesson learned. thanks :)
<omenreal> rico129: is it a fresh OS install? did you do the linux headers and such?
<blue112> rico129, installation when without any problem ? Could you paste the content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf at pastebin ( http://pastebin.com/ ) ?
<rico129> Alright so I choose "Generate Distr Spec Driver Pkg" read the agreement, click agree, under package generation I pick from either redhat,suse, or build package for detected OS: ubuntu/quantal, i pick ubuntu
<rico129> It's  a fresh install.
<rico129> no less than 2 hours working on it. all i did was download mumble, teamspeak, and wine.
<omenreal> rico129: did you get the linux headers?
<rico129> I don't know what that is..:-S
<blue112> rico129, so it did work correctly. Did you run an ubuntu update or reboot your computer ?
 * suigeneris crosses everyone's fingers and goes to reboot
<suigeneris> Seveas: installation completer. anything I have to do before reboot?
<suigeneris> complete*
<rico129> I tried installing the ati drivers, restarted and it didn't give me the desktop. just the background picture. I then CTRL+ALT+F3 to terminal and tried starting up gnome-shell and it said operation not allowed, did a reboot and got to desktop.
<Seveas> suigeneris: nope.
<Aliengel> mysql
<Aliengel> oops sorry, mt
<rico129> http://imgur.com/i94v2aQ this is the error and i'm going to check log.
<suigeneris> Seveas: thanks
<omenreal> rico129: before installing an amd driver you should have done sudo apt get linux-headers-generic if you havnt already
<rico129> I didn't do that omenreal
<blue112> rico129, I see. Maybe your kernel get updated in the mean time. You should maybe try to reinstall.
<omenreal> apt-get*
<blue112> Oooor, look the log file, yeah
<rico129> lol
<blue112> And copy it to us if you don't understand it :p
<Seveas> suigeneris: (fyi, I'll be offline in a few minutes, back online half an hour after that)
<rico129> i thought error logs go to /var?
<blue112> rico129, usually, yes. This one doesn't.
<omenreal> anyway reinstall finished so time for me to start asking amd related graphics questions too... sigh
<blue112> People should really get NVidia cards when they know they are going to use linux
<blue112> there is really less bugs with thoses.
<rico129> http://imgur.com/ZPZTtSr
<Seveas> blue112: or intel. I've been using intel for years without problems.
<omenreal> i didnt have any plans on using linux i just got bored 3 days ago lol
<blue112> omenreal, yeah, but if you want to play some games...
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: pastebin would be better for such things.
<rico129> Will start using it ntzrmtthihu777
<blue112> rico129, you should try to use the binary installation. It may work better.
<sgo11> I give up ATI card about 10 years ago when I switch to Linux. ATI is always broken in Linux.
<omenreal> mhm thats why im here... to let the smart people tell me how dumb i am and hope i get it working lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> sgo11: I got an ati card, works just fine :D
<rico129> I actually tried the binary installation following a guide i saw in a forum. didn't go well.
<omenreal> what kind ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lemme see
<blue112> rico129, what didn't go well ?
<rico129> installing from command line.
<rico129> err.. terminal.
<omenreal> my issue is with ati radeon hd 6450
<ntzrmtthihu777> ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<SecuRex0> Hey guys how about use ubuntu mainly for my own desktop?
<sgo11> ntzrmtthihu777, ok... you are lucky then. hehe. about 10 years ago, ATI was very bad on Linux. :)
<rico129> So you recommend doing the linux headers first?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SecuRex0: easily done, I use it on both my machines. laptop and desktop
<blue112> rico129, yeah.
<rico129> "sudo apt-get install lin...headers"?
<blue112> rico129, you don't have to be afraid of terminal since you're here and we're all terminal pro-users :D
<BillyZane> hello
<rico129> well that's comforting :P
<omenreal> Okay so from a fresh install... just updated how would i go about installing the ati radeon hd 6450 drivers? already tried most of the ways listed and i just get a black screen and have to uninstall to get my screen back any ideas?
<blue112> rico129, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<rico129> installing.
<rico129> completed.
<blue112> omenreal, black screen is generally a problem which driver. You can look for it in dmesg or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blue112> rico129, ok. Now you should try install the binary driver.
<rico129> what exactly is this linux headers? is it generic drivers?
<rico129> curious what the headers means in that.
<SecuRex0> ntzrmtthihu777: I've used Windows from now, so wondering if linux-installed desktop is suitable for me.
<blue112> rico129, it's files the drivers need to compile against your kernel.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: its what it says it is, headers.
<sgo11> blue112, rico129, I guess it depends on which version of linux header does ati driver use. for ubuntu 12.10, nvidia driver, you have to install a old version of linux header before installing nvidia-current. that was a bug in ubuntu 12.10.
<blue112> omenreal, looking at the error messages will help us to understand your problem, and debug it.
<blue112> sgo11, really ? That's lame.
<ntzrmtthihu777> SecuRex0: I have used windows all my life, excluding the last year, and I don't regret a single thing about it.
<rico129> Not sure what headers meant ntzrmtthihu777, but I think i got it now.
<omenreal> im on a fresh install now so i dont have any errors yet
<rico129> to install binary i should just "yum install ati-binaries"?
<rico129> not that easy huh lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> SecuRex0: and the best thing about linux, for the most part, is you can burn a disc and test it on your system before installing.
<sgo11> blue112, look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070426   for ubuntu 12.10 fresh install, people have to install  linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic before installing nvidia. I am not sure ATI though.
<blue112> rico129, nop. You should download binary drivers from amd website.
<rico129> alright. i'm on it
<zvm-vlam> Hi all
<rico129> hi
<zvm-vlam> Can anyone help with getting a instance running on kvm ontop of Ubuntu to be able to see my tape drives (instance is a Linux Net Backup server)
<rico129> ati website leads me to a .zip of catalyst. and i think it's a .run inside? Proceed?
<SecuRex0> ntzrmtthihu777: how about active-x? many things from microsoft are not compatiable with linux.
<blue112> zvm-vlam, I think it's a little too technical for this channel. You may want to go to a more specific channel.
<ntzrmtthihu777> SecuRex0: depends on those many things you speak of. I currently have 4 microsoft-based softwares installed\
<ntzrmtthihu777> SecuRex0: you can pm and I can talk a bit more about it, as this is not really tech support per se
<zvm-vlam> cool
<SecuRex0> ntzrmtthihu777: what's pm? this is ma first time to come to irc chann here.
<SecuRex0> it means private message?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yesh.
<blue112> SecuRex0, yeah. You can use /query USER to query a user.
<ntzrmtthihu777> or just /q USER
<rico129> i just got a "appor - k" ubuntu  is ready notification" alert? should I reinstalled?
<blue112> rico129, sounds like apport. It runs when a program crashes.
<rico129> oh
<blue112> rico129, did you launch that binary in a terminal ?
<rico129> I'm trying to find the binary. so far i found the .zip with a .run inside.
<blue112> s/launch/run/
<blue112> rico129, the .run is the binary?.
<blue112> -?
<blue112> You just have to run it inside a terminal.
<rico129> alright, didn't know that. Good news. I have the binary.
<blue112> Do you know how to do that ?
<rico129> "chmod +x | ./<name"
<rico129> ?
<blue112> && instead of |
<histo> rico129: you can find out with file somefile.foo
<blue112> Well, actually no
<blue112> chmod +x name
<blue112> ./name
<blue112> Will do the trick.
<suigeneris> hi
<FloodBot1> blue112: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue112> But since it's a driver, you should add sudo before running it.
<blue112> FloodBot1, yeah yeah, sorry.
<suigeneris> Seveas: unfortunately same error
<rico129> "chmod +x ./<file.run>"
<histo> rico129: Which driver are you trying to install btw?
<rico129> catalyst 13.1
<blue112> rico129, sounds good.
<histo> rico129: Stop
<histo> rico129: Why aren't you using the repos to install it?
<rico129> histo: I don't know how to do that.
<histo> rico129: You can't easily uninstall AMD's version. It will break your system.
<histo> !ati | rico129
<ubottu> rico129: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<blue112> histo, I always runned fine with binary driver from catalyst.
<rico129> alright time for some reading.
<histo> blue112: Right there is no point to do that.  If you try and remove that driver your system will be broken
<TakeItEZ> !worksforme | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rico129> i don't want that :(
<histo> blue112: if you install it hte proper way you won't have problems.
<histo> rico129: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  Here follow this
<rico129> thank you histo
<tasslehoff> is there a way I can check the kernelconfig for the current kernel on my system?
<rico129> thanks blue112 for helping too.
<TakeItEZ> tasslehoff: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<histo> tasslehoff: why not just uname
<suigeneris> Seveas: are you there?
<blue112> Nobody was there for helping but there's always people here trying to telling what not to do.
<tasslehoff> TakeItEZ: thanks
<rico129> I don't think histo was leading to that blue112.
<histo> blue112: I just popped in.
<histo> rico129: blue112 basically you should be using hardware drivers to install them.
<tasslehoff> my compiles stops with "cc1plus: out of memory". I have 8GB ram, and it is nowhere near that when it crashes. someone told me to check CONFIG_VMSPLIT. now I need to figure out why :)
<blue112> histo, hardware drivers ? What do you mean ?
<histo> blue112: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<blue112> histo, 12.04. I have no driver problem btw :3
<rico129> where is the hardware drivers manager in ubuntu?
<histo> blue112: in 12.04 if you navigate to system settings or gnome-control-center there is a hardware drivers GUI that assists users in installing the proper driver if it's not provided by default.
<suigeneris> sigh
<histo> rico129: Which version?
<rico129> lol this is embarrasing...
<histo> rico129: in 12.04 it's where I just told blue112 in 12.10 its System Settings > Software Sources > Hardware
<rico129> ok heading there now.
<SecuRex0> rico129: that's okay, open your system settings menu, and look for first.
<suigeneris> anybody can help me? I've been getting '/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory'. what I lately did is chroot into the OS and apt-get install linux-generic
<rico129> i'm on ubuntu 12.10
<rico129> there is no hardware tab, but i see additional drivers.
<histo> rico129: yeah that's it
<Guest50482> if there are two ftp servers running in my system, how'd I know which one I am connecting to?
<histo> Guest50482: Depends which ports they are listening on.
<rico129> i see two options. fglrx and fglrx-updates
<SecuRex0> suigeneris: serach on web about libc.so.6 and download it, after all put it on /lib/
<rico129> try fglrx first?
<histo> rico129: What other options do you have? can you paste a screenshot
<histo> !paste | rico129
<ubottu> rico129: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest50482> histo, nice idea... thanks :)
<Martin_1> Hi there, I am looking for a gnome/ubuntu customization guru for my question on askubuntu !  http://askubuntu.com/questions/265450/gnome-desktop-menu-layout-problem Thanks !!!
<zetheroo> what is lsb_release and why is it error-ing out almost daily?
<SecuRex0> suigeneris: you must know a binaries which are not compiled with platform-independant option depend on their own things such as libs, or something like that.
<histo> Guest50482: Yeah you could have one listening on one port and a different one listening on another. Any reason you are running two in the first place?
<rico129> http://imagebin.org/249948
<SecuRex0> suigeneris: that means, you've to make your system suitable as your binary.
<TakeItEZ> zetheroo: "error-ing" how?
<Novus> it's offical I now have 6 hard drives! :)
<rico129> :)
<SecuRex0> download or reinstall libc.so.6 for your ubuntu version and put it into /lib/ directory.
<histo> rico129: yes fglrx
<ntzrmtthihu777> Novus: >3< gimme!
<Guest50482> no, actually I want to use vsftpd, but I think there's already one installed by default
<rico129> thank you histo
<suigeneris> SecuRex0: my uname -a after chroot shows i686
<Guest50482> the default one and vsftpd, both listen on port 21
<zetheroo> TakeItEZ: I get these popup messages asking me if I want to report an error ...
<TakeItEZ> Guest50482: there is no ftp-server in a default installation
<SecuRex0> suigeneris: i686, what version of the linux you are on?
<histo> Guest50482: Well the shouldn't both be listening. And there is no default one.
<rico129> installing.
<suigeneris> SecuRex0: 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu
<rico129> should my monitor be flashing bright red and yellow rapidly?
<rico129> just kidding :P
<rico129> can I just log out or is a reboot in order?
<histo> rico129: Logging out will not work. You woul dhave to load the module and restart X to not reboot. So if you don't know how to do all that. Just reboot
<SecuRex0> suigeneris: hmm i think the better way is that reinstalling ubuntu which is the same version with yours to Virtual Machines, USB, or something having storage and extract your dependant libcs and copy it.
<rico129> When you say X, does that mean X window?
<SecuRex0> suigeneris: but wait. i'll search it.
<rico129> i'm going to reboot, but just curious.
<suigeneris> SecuRex0: does i686 not mean 32 bit?
<Novus> what does on do with 6 hard drives?
<TakeItEZ> suigeneris: it means 32bit
<Novus> one*
<Novus> lol
<SecuRex0> suigeneris: it means 32bit. x86_64 means 64bit kernel.
<SecuRex0> otherwise not for the linux kernel, but for the cpu, you type:
<SecuRex0> cat /proc/cpuinfo or grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<Novus> questions about GPU
<SecuRex0> under flags parameter you will see various values. among them one is named tm(transparent mode) or rm(real mode) or lm(long mode)
<Novus> do I need to use nomodset for ati cards?
<Novus> nomodeset*
<SecuRex0> rm is 16bit, tm is 32bit, lm is 64bit you know.
<rico129> Ah yes! This is more like it! Thanks histo!!!
<SecuRex0> suigeneris:
<SecuRex0> suigeneris: I send you a private message with answer
<rico129> alright now we have my first error. it won't let me use extended dual monitors. I get an error. Should I try fgxlr-updates histo?
<rico129> http://imagebin.org/249949
<suigeneris> SecuRex0: I have once been told I should edit /etc/ld.co.conf and rebuild the cache. I did that. but now that edit doesn't exist. I wonder if I should do the same thing
<histo> rico129: It's not seeing the other monitor. Is it hooked up?
<rico129> yep. I think I just found the amd CCC though.
<rico129> going to try this and see if it works.
<suigeneris> brb
<histo> kk
<rico129> Yes, yes. It's working!
<auronandace> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<histo> Novus: some of them yes
<rico129> Now comes the tough part guys, who wants to help me configure a 500 SAS SAN?
<rico129> just kidding.
<wookiepooky> what does extra cluster in $bitmap mean for disk errors?
<n8w> i have lately been experiencing random reboots, whats the place to start trableshootin? dmesg? well i dont rly know what to look for...
<rico129> Now onto my next task. How do I "properly" install a program so that it will be in the gnome launcher with all the other programs.
<rico129> It's pretty much just running all the files from my download folder. Should I drop it in /usr/bin?
<Ben64> rico129: what are you trying to do?
<Georg_0815> hi there, i have a more or less ubuntu related problem
<xkcd> I am using Ubuntu 12.10 I installed chatzilla addon on my firefox 19  I am unable to connect to freenode IRC but I am able to connects to others I asked people on #chatzila moznet IRC
<histo> !software | rico129
<ubottu> rico129: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<histo> !manual | rico129 This will also be a good starting point for you.
<rico129> Well Ben64. I downloaded teamspeak 3, and ran the installer and it's now just a folder sitting in my downloads folders and i open the program from there.
<ubottu> rico129 This will also be a good starting point for you.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<xkcd> They asked me to run grep nameserver /run/resolvconf/interface/*` and `dig +trace chat.freenode.net
<rico129> thanks histo
<rico129> that's what I need.
<Novus> what is a good IRC chat client?
<Novus> for ubuntu?
<histo> rico129: teamspeak is a little different. They distribute a binary. You'd have to create the shortcut yourself. I don't believe ts3 is in the repositories
<xkcd> after this they said your local resovler is has some fault
<histo> Novus: most people use xchat when they start. I use weechat.
<rico129> I checked and there is only ts2 currently.
<wookiepooky> I need to edit what boots during windows start up...defraggler is hanging, i've uninstalled it, but the defrag on boot-up keep trying to run =c
<dr_willis> Novus:  i perfer weechat these days
<histo> rico129: Yeah so unless there is a PPA you are stuck downloading it and creating a shortcut yourself.
<histo> wookiepooky: ask in #windows
<wookiepooky> but i'm using ubuntu....
<Novus> alright,.. going to try installing ubuntu on my new righ
<Novus> rig*
<rico129> does ubuntu come with an antivirus running off the bat?
<Novus> be back in a bit
<wookiepooky> glhf
<rico129> ubuntu 12.10 to be exact?
<dr_willis> wookiepooky:  and we know very little about the innerds of windows..
<wookiepooky> rico, no not that i kno of
<suigeneris> SecuRex0: nothing worked, still the same message :S
<histo> !av | rico129
<ubottu> rico129: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rico129> That's interesting histo!
<histo> rico129: You have to lose the windows mentality and read that manual link that ubottu told you about. That will be the biggest help and answer most of your initial questions for day to day tasks
<rico129> Just cracked it open!
<histo> rico129: linux != windows and doesn't have it's problem
<dr_willis> it has its own. ;)
<histo> rico129: I'm referring to this link http://ubuntu-manual.org/  of course
<rico129> the whole system settings interface reminds me of mac os x
<rico129> on gnome 3.
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: don't scratch the "linux is safe" image...
<histo> lol
<dr_willis> Biggest danger to a Linux system i see in here on a daily basis - is the enduser doing somthing silly.
<histo> If the distro maker can be trusted yes.
<PrincessLuna> How can I get right click to work with a touchscreen. On Windows 8 and Android, it works by holding down a finger for a while.
<TakeItEZ> users should be kept away from linux-systems, true
<histo> TakeItEZ: they are in a way with sudo
<TakeItEZ> histo: they aren#t
<histo> TakeItEZ: uac is important on any system.
<TakeItEZ> histo: this "sudo" thing makes people run almost any command using sudo because they don#t know when it is really needed and when not
<histo> You can't fix stupid
<TakeItEZ> unfortunately, true
<dr_willis> not in any legal ways.. at least. ;)
<wookiepooky> how do i run regedit as root in terminal...well cmd.exe since i have to run that to get to regedit =c
<TakeItEZ> wookiepooky: this is not #windows
<wookiepooky> who said nything about windows?
<TakeItEZ> wookiepooky: you
<artrei> TakeItEZ, i think i'm one of those people that always run sudo, please tell me when i shouldn't use it?
<wookiepooky> i asked about terminal
<TakeItEZ> artrei: in most cases
<TakeItEZ> wookiepooky: stop trolling, neither cmd.exe nor regedit exist in linux systems
<wookiepooky> quit being ignorant they are on your hardrive and other dual boot systems
<artrei> TakeItEZ, any resource i could read about this sudo things?
<TakeItEZ> !sudo | artrei i don't know if that explain backgrounds
<ubottu> artrei i don't know if that explain backgrounds: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wookiepooky> i'll try in #wine ty
<artrei> thanks! TakeItEZ
<suigeneris> artrei: you shouldn't run it in the cases you don't need root access
<rico129> alright i'm going to test this out, wish me luck guys!
<TakeItEZ> suigeneris:biggest problem is to decide if you need or not, in most cases
<artrei> suigeneris, TakeItEZ what's the bad thing that would come if i use sudo in every command?
<TakeItEZ> artrei: you might break thing you woldn't break with limited user-permissions
<suigeneris> artrei: you end up removing system files
<suigeneris> might too
<SolarisBoy> or improperly permissioning files whic hshould be owned by you
<suigeneris> artrei: changing sudo permissions is the worst
<suigeneris> believe me, I know. that happened to me
<xkcd> Hi, I am using ubuntu 12.10 I am unable to connect to freenode IRC using chatzilla
<xkcd> I asked the guys at #chatzilla on moznet IRC
<xkcd> they asked me to run grep nameserver /run/resolvconf/interface/*` and `dig +trace chat.freenode.net`
<xkcd> seeing the results they said your resolver is being dumb
<rico129> well.. that didn't work.
<xkcd> http://pastebin.com/Z0wcK5Ak
<blue112> XD
<xkcd> these are the results
<xkcd> told me to ask over here
<TakeItEZ>  xkcd try "sudo sed -ri 's/(127.0.*)/8.8.8.8\nnameserver \1/' /etc/resolv.conf" and connect, does it work then?
 * suigeneris shakes fist at those who ban pastebin.com
<SolarisBoy> your resolver is localhost.... bust that can be normal...
<suigeneris> SolarisBoy: beginning 12.04, resolver is localhost
<vjacob> hiya. what' the deal with running 3.2.37, but having only installed packages for 3.2.0-37 ?
<suigeneris> I don't know why
<SolarisBoy> suigeneris: i know
<SolarisBoy> it caching
<vjacob> my linux kernel says it's newer than the packages that I have installed running uname.
<rico129> looks like I can't play dota 2 on ubuntu
<xkcd> TakeItEZ: Nope its not working
<Ben64> vjacob: what does uname -a say
<SolarisBoy> the dnsmasq is using your upstream DNS servers suigeneris
<vjacob> Ben64, 3.2.37 #1
<Ben64> vjacob: no, paste the whole line
<histo> rico129: What didn't work?
<ikonia> vjacob: you have updated your kernel, and not rebooted for it to become live, most probably
<vjacob> I can't. It's on another system
<blue112> xkcd, but you are currently on freenode using chatzilla...
<ikonia> vjacob: then copy it
<vjacob> ikonia, ah, that may be
<Ben64> vjacob: then read it better
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: frist ping 8.8.8.8 and ensure you can reach systems fine on the net
<vjacob> funny that
<Ben64> Linux ben64 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:18:21 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vjacob> Ben64: chill dude
<Ben64> notice the 0 before the 38
<SolarisBoy> or in fact xkcd try to resolve against a DNS using that same dig line - remove +trace you don't need it also
<vjacob> I can read.
<vjacob> it says 3.2.37
<ikonia> vjacob: is that exactly what it says ?
<vjacob> ikonia, hold on there. i'm rebooting
<ikonia> that's not an ubuntu kernel
<rico129> histo: I installed wine, then windows mozilla on it, downloaded steam, logged in, and downloaded dota 2, launched it and resolution dropped- one monitor cut out, and could only see my desktop at low res, but hear ingame music. had to reboot.
<xkcd> now it seems to be working
<SolarisBoy> heh
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: you should find out about your setup
<xkcd> I dont know how after I pinged 8.8.8.8 I guess
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: it may work because you just put an internet dns server into resolv.conf - pinging it won't enable it
<SolarisBoy> if you removed trace thats what did it -
<SolarisBoy> not everyone lets you recursively query their dns -
<vjacob> ikonia: that may be. Although I don't remember compiling and installing another.
<vjacob> ikonia, boot problem
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: you should really figure out what broke it initially though - because without a small adjustment - your system won't persist that little dns change you made on a reboot - =)
<vjacob> ikonia: This is the line in grub: "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.37"
<vjacob> no other kernel alternative
<histo> rico129: They make steam for linux
<ikonia> vjacob is this a vps ?
<vjacob> don't know what a vps is
<ikonia> vjacob: is this your physical machine ?
<rico129> histo: I don't think dota 2 is available for steam linux. I'll check right now though. would be nice
<vjacob> I just did apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> vjacob: is it in a data center ?
<vjacob> ikonia: no
<vjacob> this is a physical machine
<histo> rico129: if not you'll have to check wine's appdb to see if dota or whatever game is working
<histo> !appdb | rico129
<ikonia> vjacob: can you see it - is it with you
<ubottu> rico129: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ben64> rico129: it should be working in the future
<rico129> thanks histo
<vjacob> ikonia, yes
<rico129> Ben64: alright I'll just dual boot to play games.
<vjacob> rescue mode doesn't let me access the encrypted disk
<rico129> until then!
<Ben64> rico129: wine works on many games
<ikonia> vjacob: ok - so it sounds like you've made significant changes to that machine as that is not an ubuntu kernel
<xkcd> SolarisBoy: Do you know method by which I can I find that out
<vjacob> ikonia, I don't remember doing that honestly, in fact I'm regularly updating only to ubuntu kernels
<ikonia> vjacob: ok - well someone has done a significant change to that machine.
<vjacob> ikonia, that may be but I'd be surprised
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: by default ubuntu runs network-manager - see if you have that running. use 'ps auxwwww|egrep network-manager'
<rico129> found some info here on winehq
<vjacob> ikonia: I don't understand, why isn't there an older kernel alternative in the boot menu?
<ikonia> vjacob: probably because someones removed them when they put their own kernel in place.
<Ben64> vjacob: pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list* /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<vjacob> Ben64: the machine is inaccessible
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: in the output if present you will see a conf line like this '--conf-file=/var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf' type 'cat /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf' and whatever is present in "server=" is the actual dns you use
<Ben64> vjacob: i thought you were just on it?
<ikonia> Ben64: he rebooted
<vjacob> no I rebooted on the suggestion of ikonia
<xkcd> Okay
<ikonia> I did no suggest you reboot
<ikonia> vjacob: I did not suggest you reboot at all
<Ben64> and it died upon reboot?
<vjacob> [10:06]  <ikonia> vjacob: you have updated your kernel, and not rebooted for it to become live, most probably
<SolarisBoy> doesn't sound like he said reboot
<ikonia> vjacob: yes, where did I say reboot, I offered a possible suggestion
<vjacob> fair enough, I guess I read too much into yoursuggestion
<ikonia> vjacob: you then provided details that this was not an ubuntu kernel
<vjacob> correct
<Ben64> not sure what to suggest then
<vjacob> (according to you)
<ikonia> so rebooting at that stage....would not be wise.
<ikonia> vjacob: can you boot from a livecd and get some package info for us
<Ben64> there is disk encryption
<v2zz> is there any tool in linux(ubuntu), that shows mount errors? don't offer /var/log
<SolarisBoy> is the old kernel still available? - can you boot back into that?
<xkcd> SolarisBoy: Its not returning anything
<ikonia> of course there is.....as average home users need disk encryption on their root file system...
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: then your not running network manager
<vjacob> is there any way to continue a boot that interrupts upon trying to load iptables?
<ikonia> vjacob: try to boot into single user mode
<ikonia> vjacob: it won't bring up networking, so doesn't bring up iptables
<vjacob> how?
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: in which case - however your configuring your network - your dns is broken - or even your not properly configuring it -
<ikonia> vjacob: append "single" to your boot line
<vjacob> ok, trying
<SolarisBoy> update-grub too
<Ben64> v2zz: dmesg?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<xkcd> SolarisBoy: But for this ps auxwwww|egrep network-manager I am getting some output which contained the the --conf-file you menstioned
<rico129> any recommendations for a dock?
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: oh and your saying that file is empty?
<xkcd> yes
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: do you have your interface configured for dhcp or static conf?
<servvs> will the restore disk image in the "disks" program work with ntsf via usb?
<xkcd> SolarisBoy:  which interface?? I didn't get you
<vjacob> I added the 'single in the linux starting with 'linux...' using the emacs-editing of grub (1.99) and then hit Ctrl-x, as the bottom lines mention
<vjacob> do I have to type something else before Ctrl-x? Doing the above didn't seem to make any difference after rebooting
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: it looks like you may need to open the network-manager applet in the top menu and take a look at the setting for your default interface - usually eth0
<vjacob> i.e. my line was "linux /vmlinuz-3.2.37 single root=/dev/mapper/machine-root ro"
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: check to see if it's a static setting (you set the IP address and other fields manually) or if it's DHCP (it's auto configured when you get a network signal)
<vjacob> trying now instead with 'single' on a separate line + ctrl-x
<vjacob> not recognized
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: single belongs after the ro
<ikonia> vjacob: single should be the last option
<vjacob> ah, thx
<ikonia> %thedude_!*@*
<ikonia> %*!*@95.169.240.46
<jiltdil> vjacob, use init=/bin/bash instead of single perhabs will do the trick after getting the single user mode  do  mount -o remount, rw /  now done
<ikonia> oops
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> sorry
<SolarisBoy> that was kind awesome =)
<jiltdil> vjacob, append at the end of the line
<xkcd> SolarisBoy: I am using ubuntu 12.10  it has no network-manager applet
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone aware of a command to list all installed themes?
<vjacob> jiltdil, that sounds like a neat idea
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: what the heckles - hrmm i just tried nm-tool and i dont see any details about dhcp/static there - let me look around..
<vjacob> trying ikonia's approach first then will try that too
<zetheroo> is there a way to check that a Raid1 setup is functioning correctly?
<ikonia> zetheroo: what type of raid, hardware/software/fake
<jiltdil> vjacob,  Both is correct , if first will not work then try second, it is more when you have password protect single usermode
<zetheroo> ikonia: It's setup during Ubuntu install ... so I am guessing it's software Raid!?
<TakeItEZ> xkcd: ubuntu-12.10 has that applet in the top right
<belgianguy> hi, I'm having glitches in my Unity desktop/Compiz, it seems as if an underlying terminal cursor is shining through
<ikonia> zetheroo: cat /proc/mdstat
<vjacob> adding 'single' after 'ro' on that line didn't seem to make any difference (still assuming only ctrl-x is necessary to press afterwards)
<belgianguy> and I get whole black streaks of some sort of hazy terminal like view shining through
<ikonia>  /mode -bbbbbb *!*@78.166.63.212  *!*@81-197-42-184.elisa-mobile.fi  *!*@ip24-251-168-64.ph.ph.cox.net *!*@host81-158-66-85.range81-158.btcentralplus.com
<jiltdil> vjacob,  after adding you have to boot using ctrl+x of perhabs  hitting  "b"
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: check this file /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and see if the option prepend-name-servers is uncommented -
<vjacob> jiltdil, I'm in
<vjacob> your idea worked
<zetheroo> ikonia: does this look ok ... ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607260/
<vjacob> I'm surprised that 'single' wouldn't work
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: how are you expected to check/configure network in 12.10 is there no alternate option??
<ikonia> zetheroo: all fine
<ikonia> zetheroo: it's rebuilding
<SolarisBoy> i mean assuming you didn't know about using the terminal or so..
<jiltdil> vjacob, yes it would be perhabs
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok nice!
<ikonia> zetheroo: your performance will be bad until the rebuild finishes
<vjacob> jiltdil, what would be the obvious next step? :)
<xkcd> SolarisBoy: , TakeItEZ  : I looked my present network's IPV4 settings it says Automatic DHCP
<ikonia> zetheroo: this isn't an SSD is it (please say no)
<zetheroo> ikonia: right - understood :)
<jiltdil> vjacob, now do what you want ;)
<zetheroo> ikonia: no ... why?
<ikonia> zetheroo: that's fine, software raid mirroring wrecks them
<vjacob> thanks btw ikonia for the observation that it's not a ubuntu kernel. is that based solely ont the kernel version? (12.04)
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: ok
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok .. good to know
<xkcd> No it is not uncommented
<vjacob> jiltdil, is /bin/bash not the default even without that line, and why would adding actually get me further than 'single' ? Are there other reasons than password protected single user mode?
<vjacob> I don't think I have that enabled
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: thats fine - i would open up network-manager applet and add a dns server to my IPv4 settings - your dhcp server may not be giving you one
<vjacob> jiltdil, I have no idea what I want to do here to be honest, but I guess I will start looking around at the kernels
<jiltdil> vjacob,  /bin/bash ask kernel to directly  give him bash
<vjacob> seems strange. my /boot is empty, although my  /vmlinuz points to a kernel inside /boot
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: if your comfortable with 8.8.8.8 you can add that -
<vjacob> in other words, that overrides the (eventual) loading of bash, as it would normally have happened (after iptables, etc finished)
<vjacob> even stranger (and why I originally joined this channel to ask about this):
<xkcd> SolarisBoy: What is 8.8.8.8?
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: i believe it's google public dns
<vjacob> Linux vjacob-machine 3.2.37 #1 SMP Tue Feb 26 09:33:16 CET 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: thats the ip address the guy had you set your resolver to use also.. =)
<vjacob> but my initrd.img and vmlinuz point to 3.2.0-38 and 3.2.0-37 kernels
<vjacob> I so don't get this! :p
<xkcd> SolarisBoy: :)
<TakeItEZ> SolarisBoy: it is google-dns and ok for testing. for daily use ... better to use something really free
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<SolarisBoy> i was going to say that... eventually... but sometimes it gets contrived in places like this...
<vjacob> ah, I need to load a separate boot partition of course.
<TakeItEZ> google owns a CA now, so better to avoid using his dns
<SolarisBoy> google also owns half of mountain view - haha
<SolarisBoy> i like OpenDNS - but what i do is program my router to use those and i point my clients behind me router to my router - xkcd
<moldy> hi
<moldy> can i somehow use an ubuntu 12.10 box running unity to remotely display x11 apps from another machine (x11 forwarding)?
<Seveas> moldy: yes, ssh -X that.other.machine
<SolarisBoy> xkcd: in affect my clients still end up caching whatever they get on localhost - and it's been pretty reliable
<SolarisBoy> moldy: ssh -n -q -X that.other.machine 'app' if you want to background the ssh process or make a shortcut or something -
<SolarisBoy> and have keyless access - hah
<SolarisBoy> *passwordless ;<
<vjacob> jiltdil, if # update-grub fails after finding various images with the error "/var/log/lvm: mkdir failed: No such file or directory. File-based locking init failed. done" is that going to stop me from booting normally anyways?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone know of a way to not need to use a plaintext password in the .mailx config file?
<ntzrmtthihu777> *.mailrc
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: doesn't seem the option exists for those clients
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: we meet again :P :/ dang, that sucks. I know you can do an md5 hash in the grub menu
<ntzrmtthihu777> ban-hammer be strong :P
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: i don't know mailx isn't a daemon maybe you can do something fancy before calling mailx to decrypt it on the fly -
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: erm what. lol, I'm just a tut kiddie, not so innovative yet :P
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: no clue - store as an encrtpyed string write it to a hidden file somewhere discreet call mailx to use that file if possible and then delete it on mailx exit?
<rico129> whenever I stretch a window and at other times I hear crackling on my speakers.
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: just freestyling right now =)
<TakeItEZ> SolarisBoy: ntzrmtthihu777 don't forget to hide/encrypt the decrypting script too
<SolarisBoy> word
<SolarisBoy> OR - use a more suitable client for your needs -
<TakeItEZ> 1st step, chmod 700 $HOME
<zolidznake> hi scooby
<SolarisBoy> alpine doesn't use plain text passes in files for instance -
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: if you know of a better way to send email from terminal I am all ears
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: ^
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: i use alpine to send and receive mail on my system - if your just doing local sends with mailx it should work out the box
<moldy> Seveas: i get "Can't open display:". i thought it was because the connecting machine has no x11 server running, but maybe i was mistaken?
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: erm, not so knowledgable on the chmod ### codes, but would that not screw me over royally?
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: no thats royally secure in fact
<TakeItEZ> ntzrmtthihu777: it limits access to your home to you (and root)
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: no ones should be in your $HOME but you - that first bit implies your user can get there -
<SolarisBoy> ^^ and root =)
<DJones> rico129: Probably a daft question (but something I've problems with) If you're using a wired mouse, its not the mouse cable knocking the speaker cable/connections, I get crackling caused by a loose connection on the jack plug connecting to the sound card
<TakeItEZ> there is imo no valid reason for the 755 $HOME, nobody has to have access to a users file
<SolarisBoy> word
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: interesting, thankies. but on another level, it is just a nice placebo. no one comes to my house, and if they have my hdd then they can boot a live cd and still get my pw from .mailrc
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: not if you encrypt your disk
<rico129> DJones: Nope, but good to know!
<TakeItEZ> ntzrmtthihu777: fde is the only mean against that
<moldy> Seveas: never mind. x11forwarding was disabled. thanks :)
<BeyROBOT> hi, hows it going
<DJones> rico129: That was my only thought on that issue
<TakeItEZ> or at leas encrypted homes
<TakeItEZ> least
<BeyROBOT> hi, hows it going
<SolarisBoy> TakeItEZ: ntzrmtthihu777 and that exact point is why FDE is a great option to *use* despite whatever loss of performance you get which is generally minimal
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: true, true. but quite frankly that's a bit much for me, I have seen too many folk in here locked out of their $HOME over that.
<SolarisBoy> encrypted homes is nice - until someone wants to brute force your /etc/passwd and you find thats 'plain text'
<SolarisBoy> TakeItEZ: no worries - well mailx is old and modeled after mail
<SolarisBoy> it doesn't support anything other than plain text it seems =(
<ntzrmtthihu777> perhaps I could replace the pw with a function...
<SolarisBoy> assuming it's interpreted as shell or something sure
<SolarisBoy> if not you just broke the config -
<ntzrmtthihu777> eh, I could always delete said function and re-insert the pw. maybe I can come up with something so complicated no-one but a super hacker/mathmatician could figure it.
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: like i said if you make the password a string that you can decrypt with say openssl - it should be hard to get a little funky pipe one liner buried somewhere and hooked into your mailx command
<SolarisBoy> said one liner should simply cat | decrypt | write ;  call mailx to use ; delete; exit
<belgianguy> ugh, is there a way to revert from a (non PPA) AMD/ATI beta driver? Seems it's bringing more pain than gain
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SolarisBoy> belgianguy: should be deleting the driver - then use ppa-purge to remove the ppa files
<BeyROBOT> hi, hows it going
<DJones> BeyROBOT: This is Ubuntu support, if you have an issue, feel free to ask it, if you want general chat please use /ubuntu-offtopic
<SolarisBoy> belgianguy: removing the driver package rather i should say -
<belgianguy> SolarisBoy: through uninstall.sh ? would that be sufficient?
<belgianguy> or would I need to reactivate the OSS driver as well?
<SolarisBoy> belgianguy: preferably should be using apt to remove it
<SolarisBoy> belgianguy: how did you *install* it?
<belgianguy> SolarisBoy: manually :(
<mrawesome_> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> belgianguy: ouch
<belgianguy> from the AMD site
<SolarisBoy> so where did the ppa business come in? belgianguy ?
<dr_willis> if you used apt to install. use the apt tools to remove
<ntzrmtthihu777> ppa = <3
<belgianguy> SolarisBoy: it didn't, I said 'non ppa' as in "not from a PPA"
<SolarisBoy> oh my bad lol
<belgianguy> but I get black flashes
<SolarisBoy> belgianguy: go to the AMD/ATI site and get the removal instructions
<belgianguy> and it seems a tty cursor is flashing through the Unity/Compiz desktop
<dr_willis> the .run drivers incluide an --uninstall option normally
<SolarisBoy> ^ - but confirm it with the ATI README or whatever it should be available
<belgianguy> and black tears as if my desktop was teared apart
<SolarisBoy> ./<file>.run --help even
<belgianguy> ah, k, thanks dr_willis and SolarisBoy , will investigate that first
<SolarisBoy> sure.
<rico129> just spent an hour trying to get a weather extension working.
<selena2013> oo
<selena2013> just installed new Gothic fonts
<SolarisBoy> this is like twitter lol
<selena2013> lol
<Gyro54> Hi!
<selena2013> is a big ubuntu twitter
<BeyROBOT> hi, hows it going
<rico129> hehe. Well the weather extension isn't working. I'm getting an overlay-scrollbar error
<selena2013> whats going on ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: then get rid of them :D
<DJones> BeyROBOT: No need to say that every time you join the channel
<selena2013> this Gothic fonts are kool
<SolarisBoy> rico129: which package name?
<s4ltness> !tweets pong pong pomme pommes
<ubottu> s4ltness: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s4ltness> !uptime
<Pie_Mage> Last restart: 4 Weeks 1 Day 9 Hours 14 Minutes 49 Seconds
<tzarc> Windows7 Uptime: 4days 9hrs 8mins 25secs Best: 8wks 6days 23hrs 52mins 42secs
<tzarc> Windows7 Uptime: 5wks 1day 2hrs 2mins 53secs Best: 5wks 1day 2hrs 2mins 53secs
<SolarisBoy> rico129: are you using a default ubuntu install?
<rico129> gnome-shell-extension-weather and i'm on gnome 3.6.2
<DJones> tzarc: Please disable that uptime script
<SolarisBoy> ahh gnome-shell =( im on unity sorry
<rico129> SolarisBoy: I installed ubuntu 12.10 7 hours ago and followed a forum guide to remove unity and install gnome 3
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: I use gnome-panel
<rico129> gnome panel you say... i'll check it out right now ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: whate exactly is the overlay scrollbar error?
<s4ltness> !uptime
<Pie_Mage> Last restart: 4 Weeks 1 Day 9 Hours 16 Minutes 7 Seconds
<tzarc> Windows7 Uptime: 4days 9hrs 9mins 42secs Best: 8wks 6days 23hrs 52mins 42secs
<tzarc> Windows7 Uptime: 5wks 1day 2hrs 4mins 10secs Best: 5wks 1day 2hrs 4mins 10secs
<rico129> "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<SolarisBoy> yea gnome-shell is a whole other beast still wrapping my head around unity configurations and so sorry rico129  =( probably can't help at all
<vjacob> any grub-experts on chan?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: did you remove the overlay-scrollbars?
<BeyROBOT>  Ubuntu is the best platform in the world! :P
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: whats the problem your having?
<BeyROBOT>  ahola!
<rico129> I don't even remember...I may have ran a remove unity command that took it all to the void?
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, not being able to update grub boot options
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: I have never used said extension, and I have purged almost all of unity (I kept lightdm and unity-greeter because I like the purdy login screen)
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: are you running update-grub after your changes? and what file are you changing?
<vjacob> booting using init=/bin/bash ... # update-grub fails after finding various images with the error "/var/log/lvm: mkdir failed: No such file or directory. File-based locking init failed. done" is that going to stop me from booting normally anyways?
<vjacob> not changing any file as such
<selena2013> i have the ubuntu touch circle wallpaper installed
<rico129> I just ran sudo apt.....overlay-scrollbar and it installed it.
<selena2013> is freaking kool
<rico129> ntzrmtthihu777: do you have a screenshot of your desktop?
<ntzrmtthihu777> selena2013: the ubuntu-pie thing?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: not right now, But I can make one
<selena2013> yea the same one they use for the phones and tablets
<vjacob> just tried rebooting
<selena2013> circle live wallpaper
<rico129> would be interesting to see what others did
<vjacob> none of the kernels that seemed to be added are listed
<vjacob> but I got that error at the end too
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: can you pastie the full error you get on update-grub - vjacom rebooting generally isn't a good fix for anything -
<SolarisBoy> *vjacob
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, can't paste, it's on another machine as such (no network)
<vjacob> but that's more or less the whole line above
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: silly question do you use lvm or use a seperate mount for /var ?
<vjacob> lvm is used, since the main partition (besides /boot) is encrypted.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5788/screenshotfrom201303120.png
<vjacob> so two partitions in all, but wouldn't update-grub only be modifying /boot ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: its nothing fancy, just some tweaks on an existing re-master of ubuntu.
<SolarisBoy> alrighty so it's encrypted lvm -  when you are in the root shell - do you see all your lvm mounts present?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: ^
<BeyROBOT>  ahola!
<zetheroo> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 server onto one of our servers for the third time in a row and each time after successful install, on the first reboot, I end up at "error: no such disk"  and  "grub rescue"!!
<rico129> it's nifty looking, ntzrmtthihu777!
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: sounds like grub is pointing to incorrect things -
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: how are you installing?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: the background changes every 5 minutes
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, I'd say yes
<zetheroo> the frustrating this is that I performed the identical install on another identical server and there was no issue
<vjacob> /dev/mapper/vjacob-machine  (mounted on /)
<vjacob> /dev/sda1 (/boot)
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: how am I installing? using an Ubuntu CD ...
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: ok vjacob is /var/log/lvm present?
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, not in the overview from "df"
<ntzrmtthihu777> zetheroo: its not always an obvious question. I personally know of no less than 4 ways to install ubuntu
<cristian_ginestr> ciao c'è qualkuno?
<rico129> I just switched over from windows xp. everything looks amazing to me.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !fr | cristian_ginestr
<ubottu> cristian_ginestr: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, /var/log is there, but there's no /var/log/lvm
<rajeev> Can somebody help me into getting connected to wifi ? I have installed ubuntu & cant find 'Enable Wireless' to be checked condition
<ntzrmtthihu777> rico129: windows xp, the last good windows in my opine.
<vjacob> note that I'm overriding the normal startup process using "init=/bin/bash"
<zetheroo> ntzrmtthihu777: well I am doing nothing out of the ordinary ... just a simple install with Raid1 ... and as I said this install worked without issue on an identical server using the same CD and the same steps
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: strange i dont have it either
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: in a normal run level i dont have that folder either - but anyway no worries
<vjacob> right now I'm just glad I'm back in... thought everything was lost for second
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: maybe make that directory and try 'update-grub' again ;>
<vjacob> but how to get boot working normally again
<SolarisBoy> couldn't hurt -
<vjacob> ah it's /var/lock/lvm. sorry for the typo. do you have that?
<zetheroo> so how do I fix this in Grub Rescue ... ?
<vjacob> /var/lock -> /run/lock here
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: what type of raid1? hw?
<rico129> ntzrmtthihu777: i like xp, but it's time to move one!
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: i knew that sounded weird... /var/log/lvm?
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: software
<vjacob> /var/lock/lvm
<vjacob> there's no mention of /var/log/lvm at all
<selena2013> ubuntu forever
<vjacob> and there's no /run/lock
<rico129> wow.. pushing 90 minutes trying to install this little weather extension. I should just reformat..
<vjacob> so that's why there's no /run/lock/lvm I guess
<JoFo> Hello
<vjacob> adding '/run/lock/' and then '/run/lock/lvm' seems to allow update-grub to finish
<rico129> hello JoFo
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, thanks!
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: /run is generally a tmpfs by the way =)
<vjacob> what's the proper way to unmount everything cleanly at this point?
<vjacob> reboot/hutdown don't seem to be allowed
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: maybe it didn't get enabled due to your single user mode'ness - however you could have simply mounted it all the same and it should just appear and worked as well - but in that case of the latter its the proper way to do it
<belgianguy> dr_willis SolarisBoy: so far, so good, uninstall --force was needed, but I still have a GUI :)
<vjacob> ah
<SolarisBoy> belgianguy: nice work
<zetheroo> anyone with experience in grub rescue ?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: for your reference : 'mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /run/lock'
<vjacob> zetheroo, wassup?
<zetheroo> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 server onto one of our servers for the third time in a row and each time after successful install, on the first reboot, I end up at "error: no such disk"  and  "grub rescue"
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: or you can limit the size with -o size=<N>m - where m is a number of megabytes
<SolarisBoy> *N =(
<belgianguy> zetheroo: boot loader problem?
<SolarisBoy> sounds like a can't find disk problem
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, did that instead
<zetheroo> belgianguy: I guess ... but I need help with Grub Rescue console
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: sweet
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, so how do I unmount my partitions as cleanly as possible?
<vjacob> # umount ?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: why?
<rajeev> Anybody can help with wifi driver install here ?
<vjacob> to reboot  :)
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: yes by the way - technically you shouldn't need to do that typing reboot does all that
<vjacob> with one of the other kernels hopefully
<vjacob> I get 'shutdown: Unable to shutdown system'
<SolarisBoy> shutdown isn't sufficient
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo shutdown, right?
<vjacob> well I'm root already
<ert3go> Hello, I am on ubuntu 12.04 and I want to install  libhighgui2.1 libcvaux2.1 libcv2.1 . When I do apt-get , i get "Couldn't find any package by regex 'libhighgui2.1'
<ert3go> "
<ert3go> How do I install them?
<SolarisBoy> try 'shutdown -r now'
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, same error
<SolarisBoy> one sec...
<sgo11> vjacob, 'sudo shutdown -h now' ?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: init 6
<A_J> I require a little help in netwroking. I installed samba on my ubuntu pc and set a drive to share. this is what error i get when i try to access it on windows http://puu.sh/2gn0S
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh yeah, forgot about the -h now
<SolarisBoy> halt works and reboot doesn't?
<SolarisBoy> weirdness
<zamba> i want to set up a local file system over ftp.. what can i use for that?
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, I just unmounted and hit ctrl+alt+del eventually. someone suggested as an alternative (next time): to remount,rw
<A_J> I require a little help in netwroking. I installed samba on my ubuntu pc and set a drive to share. this is what error i get when i try to access it on windows http://puu.sh/2gn0S
<zamba> kind of like for sshfs
<vjacob> sorry remount,ro
<dr_willis> zamba:  theres fuse ftp tools for that..
<zamba> dr_willis: yeah.. but that?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: oh you said you wanted to reboot - not remount
<dr_willis> zamba:  search the repos.. i donmt use ftp any more..
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: mount -o remount,rw /
<TheGrey> o/ how can I find out what driver I need from the repos? I have a Thinkpad T20 with a NVS 4200 Quadro card
<dr_willis> ftpfuse perhaps.. fuseftp
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, I did...but weirdly... I rebootedand the kernels that update-grub still don't show in the grub boot menu
<dr_willis> i recall ther ebeing several
<zetheroo> so nobody has any experience with grub rescue!?
<vjacob> even though they were listed as being added running update-grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> zetheroo: what are you trying to fix
<vjacob> zetheroo, that error doesn't seem to ring any bells
<zetheroo> ntzrmtthihu777: dude ... I have spelled out the issue more than once now ... :P
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: when you break into a grub shell let me know
<ntzrmtthihu777> zetheroo: but I have been doing other things, refresh me.
<rajeev> zetheroo: Do you have any other operating system along side it ?
<oskar-> zetheroo:  you can take a look at a grub configuration and try to put in the statements line by line. after loading some modules, you may be able to use tab completion. i suggest to look for the device.map or try grub-legacy.
<user-01> hye
<vjacob> zetheroo, what wa the last grub command or configuration change you performed?
<zetheroo> ntzrmtthihu777: simple install with Raid1 -- install goes peachy ... then "error: no such disk" and I am at Grub Rescue prompt
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: when your there - try to ls hd0 and use tabbing - cycle through the partitions and find your boot folder after with the tab completion
<ert3go> can I get any help installing openCV2.1 in ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm.
<SolarisBoy> when you find it the right partition with /boot on it - change your grub to point to that drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> zetheroo: no experience there
<zetheroo> ok I found this ... might give it a try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319581
<SolarisBoy> oh - what i just said?
<SolarisBoy> cool
<higson> anybody here who can help me with USB, automount, /media/$LUSER changes in 12.10 ?
<ert3go> Is downloading and extracting this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/opencv/2.1.0-7build1 tar.gz package the proper way
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: when I do ls the first device is md0
<belgianguy> anyone know if Ubuntu's gfx drivers are updated in its lifetime?
<SolarisBoy> thtas because your using soft raid - thats expected id assume
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: ^
<belgianguy> or does that only happen when installing/upgrading?
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: yeah ... so I am looking for a drive with a path to /boot .. correct?
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, no errors now running # update-grub
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: thats correct
<zetheroo> ok will check
<vjacob> but the supposedly added kernels still don't show upon boot
<vjacob> any ideas why that might be?
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: further your looking for your kernel and initramfs under there - you can use tab completion by the way
<Darft> Fisk
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm out, later all.
<vjacob> I've got 3.2.0-38-generic, 3.2.0-37-generic being added in addition to 3.2.37 but only 3.2.37 shows
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: that is strange
<vjacob> indeed.
<rico129> All I had to do was restart my shell... wow.
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: ok try this - are those files actually in /boot?
<vjacob> they are
<SolarisBoy> hrmm stranger
<vjacob> well not so strange since update-grub is finding them
<vjacob> and probably working somewhat
<vjacob> what's stranger is that they aren't showing upon boot
<vjacob> at least update-grub gives no errors
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: are you confirming the grub file is actually changing pre-reboot?
<vjacob> how?
<TakeItEZ> vjacob: does "grep menuent /boot/grub/grub.cfg" list those extra kernels?
<SolarisBoy> correct ^^ vjacob
<SolarisBoy> check that file
<vjacob> I get this: "The program 'grub' is currently not installed."
<vjacob> heh
<vjacob> wtf.
<SolarisBoy> buahaha
<SolarisBoy> but wait?
<ert3go> Is downloading and extracting this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/opencv/2.1.0-7build1 tar.gz package the proper way to install openCV2.1 on ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> why would you get that?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: grep not grub
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, I don't know. It says grub 1.99 when booting
<vjacob> aha
<vjacob> :)
<SolarisBoy> lol
 * vjacob needs my glasses
<SolarisBoy> hehehe
<vjacob> ok, get this... doing the grep (I have  used this command occasionally :)
<vjacob> I get all the kernels I think
<vjacob> 8 lines, including the two kernels I wanted added before
<SolarisBoy> hrmmm ok ok ok how about this - do you have ALOT of kernels - to the point that you may need to scroll down to see them all at boot?
<SolarisBoy> because i hope this isn't the issue..
<vjacob> no, there are only 4 lines upon boot
<TakeItEZ> vjacob: but those aren't shown in the boot-menu? i'd rewrite grub into mbr
<vjacob> including 2 memtest
<Fuzzles> how do i use the open source drivers?
<vjacob> TakeItEZ, indeed...
<Gyro54> is there a simple way to install a Sierra 320u 4g modem on Lubuntu 12.04?
<vjacob> TakeItEZ, how?
<SolarisBoy> grub-install probably
<rico129> SolarisBoy: do you use Evolution for email?
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  run the proper jockey-gtk or jockey-text tool and hopefully it can download any needed drivers
<TakeItEZ> vjacob:sudo grub-install /dev/sda                   check man-page
<Guest89472> hello folks, i have a question about usb modems and minicom in ubuntu 12.04...not sure if this is the right place to be asking though
<SolarisBoy> rico129: no i use alpine
<vjacob> is there any danger in doing both grub-isntall /dev/sda1 as well as grub-install /dev/sda ?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: one is not needed if you do the other
<vjacob> aye
<SolarisBoy> you really should be installing to the disk
<Gyro54> dr_willis: What is jockey-gtk
<vjacob> gotit. thanks a bunch TakeItEZ + SolarisBoy . *crosses fingers*
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  the addational drivers helper tool
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: np yw!
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  look for addational drivers  in the menus
<Gyro54> dr_willis: Thanks
<Fuzzles> how do i remove additional drivers thats installed and go to the open source srivers
<SolarisBoy> Fuzzles: turn them off in the additional driver applet
<Fuzzles> SolarisBoy, will that remove the driver, how d i install the open source driver
<SolarisBoy> Fuzzles: the open source driver should be there and set to your fall back once removed @noveau
<Fuzzles> SolarisBoy, ok thanks
<SolarisBoy> Fuzzles: it deactivates the driver - not sure how it handles removal it deactivates and activates noveau
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, :( the grub boot list is the same as before
 * SolarisBoy always spells that wrong and knows it 
<vjacob> I wonder if it's because it's installed to /dev/sda1
<vjacob> trying again doing it to that instead of /dev/sda
<TakeItEZ> vjacob:sudo grub-install /dev/sda       MBR, not into a partitions
<TakeItEZ> partition*
<SolarisBoy> right
<vjacob> TakeItEZ, I did that before
<vjacob> TakeItEZ, no change.
<Novus> good loard,.. never using this system ever again
<Fuzzles> SolarisBoy, ill see what happens tring to get games working such as tf2
<Novus> everytime
<vjacob> Novus, what's going on?
<Novus> everyfucking time I try ubuntu since 9.10 nothign but problems! What's going on? It seems canonical is more concerned about making fuckign cell phones then a decent OS that actually works when you install the fuckign thing! I'm sick of this shit, fuck Mark, Fuck canonical, I'm out!
<vjacob> TakeItEZ, well my bad idea didn't work of course :/
<vjacob> and the reason i... LVM I am guessing
<vjacob> grub-etup warns about a partitionless disk
<vjacob> hmm. out of ideas.
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: ok I finally found /boot/grub on 'md/0,gpt1' ....
<vjacob> # grub-install /dev/sda
<vjacob> "Installation finished. No error reported."
<dr_willis> Novus:  so do you hae an actual support question?
<dr_willis> ;P
<vjacob> why then aren't there other kernels showing upon boot?!
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: now check your grub.cfg and see if thats actually the root which is set.
<vjacob> maybe I should do that too
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: is there a way I can boot from that device?
<SolarisBoy> sure
<vjacob> the menu entries are in grub.cfg
<zetheroo> because it may be easier to fix stuff once in Ubuntu itself ... no!?
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: besides how does one check a config file in the Grub rescue area!?
<vjacob> I feel like moving out the 3.2.37 from /boot but it seems risky.
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: type root=(md0,gpt1)
<vjacob> and here I was... just wanting to use a new wireless USB NIC.
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: I already did "set root=(md0,gpt1)"
 * vjacob gets off soap box
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: then do a 'kernel /boot/kernelfilename options' and then a initrd '/boot/initramfilename' and thena  'boot'
<dr_willis> vjacob:  ive bought bout 4 usb dngles in the last 2 months - all worked out of the box. no issues
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: is this one command? initrd '/boot/initramfilename'
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: 'initrd /boot/initramfilename' yes
<vjacob> dr_willis, thx for the info :)
<vjacob> I got the Edimax EW-7811Un.
<vjacob> since it was recommended for Raspberry Pi too
<vjacob> but I digress. got them grub blues.
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: maybe try a fsck ?
<SolarisBoy> not saying that will work but it's pretty weird
<vjacob> aye, trying
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: when I try to do the kernel command I get unknown command 'kernel'
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: oh my bad in grub2 it's linux instead of kernel
<SolarisBoy> 'linux /boot/kernelaname options'
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: I tried linux instead of kernel and its the same unknown command 'linux'
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, I can't, it's encrypted and fsck.crypto_LUKS is not found
<vjacob> (since / was unmounted)
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: doesn't sound like your in grub1 or grub2 then.....
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: no idea  ... all I did was install Ubuntu Server 12.04 on a brand new system ... ;)
<vjacob> thanks for all your consideration.
<vjacob> gonna take a break.
<SolarisBoy> ok
<vjacob> everything was working fine until this morning for a month.
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: try it again from the set root= portion
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: note that there are no qoutes in the actual commands.
<rico129> bedtime. Thanks for the help everyone.
<zetheroo> yeah I have tried it several times with no luck
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, is it strange that 'grub' is not installed, while 'grub-install' and 'update-grub' is ?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: is grub2 installed?
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: it seems more like a command-not-found blooper lol
<vjacob> I don't think grub2 is installed
<SolarisBoy> it should be..
<SolarisBoy> if it's a default installation and all
<vjacob> how can I check?
<Ben64> dpkg -l | grep grub
<vjacob> dpkg -i doesn't let me finish due to being on a read-only fs
<SolarisBoy> dpkg -l 'grub*'
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: did the remount rw not work for you?
<oskar-> zetheroo:  why do you use gpt? i assume, your problems are caused by grub not well supporting gtp
<oskar-> gpt
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: it's dpkg -l for listing btw -i is for installing
<SolarisBoy> listing should indeed by r/o
<vjacob> I thought it was working, but hmm, not sure
<zetheroo> oskar-: yeah you are probably right ..... but like I said .... this is just a simple Ubuntu install with RAID1 ... I did not try anything funny
<zetheroo> oskar-: so why it's using gpt I have no clue
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: easy to tell after you do it type 'mount' and observe the line correlating to your / mount point you will see if it's currently ro or rw
<oskar-> zetheroo:  is the disk size above 2 tb?
<zetheroo> oskar-: the RAID1 on which Ubuntu is installed is comprised of 2 x 1TB HDD's
<vjacob> ok, it looks like it's rw, but I actually don't see mention of /.
<SolarisBoy> but it's a mirror so it's 1TB
<zetheroo> oskar-: there are also 2 x 3TB HDD's in the machine untouched
<vjacob> I see mentioned: /proc, /sys, /sys/fs/fuse/connections, /sys/kernel/debug + ecurity /dev /dev /pts /run/lock /run/shm /run/lock
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: but they aren't a part of the md0 right?
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: right - only the 2 x 1TB HDD's
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: heh ok
<oskar-> zetheroo:  maybe the installer is guessing to better use gpt because of their existence
<vjacob> 'grub*' ?
<SolarisBoy> zetheroo: oskar- does have a point however - usually i see the labels as msdos partitions in grub
<SolarisBoy> not gpt*
<zetheroo>  oskar-: no, I tried the Ubuntu install without the 2 x 3TB HDD's in there and it was the same issue
<SolarisBoy> is there previous labeling on he disks though?
<vjacob> #dpkg -l 'grub*'
<vjacob> un   grub
<vjacob> un  grub2
<vjacob> ii   grub-common
<vjacob> ii   grub-coreboot
<SolarisBoy> uh  oh
<vjacob> ii   grub-gfxpayloa
<vjacob> ii   grub-pc
<vjacob> ii   grub-pc-bin
<zetheroo> SolarisBoy: what do you mean?
<SolarisBoy> im wondering why it's using gpt.
<vjacob> ii   grub2-common
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: use pastebin in the future for long output.
<vjacob> sorry
<psakrii> any pointers for creating debian packages for web applications ?
<SolarisBoy> fine with me =)
<vjacob> so it looks like grub _is_ installed (version 2) for PC/BIOS
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: why would you need to debian package a *web app*?
<oskar-> zetheroo:  do you have any uefi stuff in the mainboard activated? i don't know much about uefi/gpt, except that it is somehow related
<vjacob> at least grub-pc and grub-pc-bin. I assume that 'grub' and 'grub2' are not necessary.
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: possible
<zetheroo>  oskar-: very possibly ... should I disable it if it's enabled
<SolarisBoy> grub is deprecated - i thought grub2 was default
<PrincessLuna> How can I right click with a touchscreen?
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: it would be easy for setting up the web app on local or staging servers
<zetheroo>  oskar-: actually I am certain there is something liek that enabled
<oskar-> zetheroo:  you could try it, and then ubuntu might not get the idea to use gpt
<zetheroo>  oskar-: should I disable it and reinstall Ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: so you want to package the application code?
<vjacob> well I don't remember diverging form the defaults, and I've only ever been suggested to install grub-pc/grub-pc-bin. no mention of grub2 missing before
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: what does the application run in?
<vjacob> but I can't rule out that my system has been tampered with.
<zetheroo>  oskar-: ok ... but should I reinstall Ubuntu as well ?
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: its runs on PHP
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: use git
<oskar-> zetheroo:  depends on your decision, how much time you want to invest to get the current installation working...
<WhiteHippo> Hi all. I have an issue with ubuntu 12.10/cinnamon/banshee. my taskbar turns all pixelated where the icons are supposed to be after a few hours of having banshee running.
<WhiteHippo> ideas ?
<WhiteHippo> and also my text is all grey. is that normal ?
<Ben64> we can't help you with cinnamon :(
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: that would be for version controlling i m talking about setting up the web app along with dependencies
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: no - that would be for deploying to your web root -
<WhiteHippo> can you point me to someplace with cinnamon help Ben64?
<oskar-> zetheroo:  with uefi/gpt disabled and normal dos partitions a new installation should work out of the box
<Touhou11> WhiteHippo: Try a less buggy DE, like XFCE
<WhiteHippo> DE = ?
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: use submodules - generally people package binary executables - not simply the web files that compile a web app - so im just saying using git and submodules you can pull the app easily (local/dev) and deploy it in the same hand
<Ben64> WhiteHippo: i dunno, check the cinnamon website?
<WhiteHippo> XFCE = ? (sorry. ubuntu noob)
<WhiteHippo> ah. ill do that.
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: but if your intent on having a debian package it's really nto hard at all to unwrap some files to a location - would be a pretty shallow package though -
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: hmmm ok cool any specific reason why only binary executables are packaged
<psakrii> ?
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: i didn't say *only* i said generally - because thats how packages are delivered - your talking a web app
<oskar-> zetheroo:  and for array created from the bigger disks you could simply use no partitions, but instead create a LVM physical volume directly on top of it
<oskar-> +the
<SolarisBoy> it's code in files under a WEB_ROOT - people generally use git - or whatever to control what appears there - in the same hand a git clone to a WEB_ROOT of a working PHP app - is in turn - deploying it.
<Touhou11> It matters more with web software to have the latest stable version, because of security issues. So it's not a good idea to use old versions in repositories
<TakeItEZ> psakrii: there are also packages for stuff like wordpress, drupal etc
<SolarisBoy> which i was going to mention - if your intent on having something like this - take a look at how they do those ones which are generally a copy of files to a location -
<SolarisBoy> BUT they generally also setup a web conf for apache and bounce the web server as well -
<ludwig_> ok so when i have a folder on my desktop with a python application inside, i can double click it and have it run. When i put the same folder in my home folder, when i double click the applicaiton it opens as a text fire.. i dont see any options in the right click menu.. how can i get it working there?
<swulf--> I just got ubuntu installed on my Macbook pro, and the damn function ('fn') key is where the control key *ought* to be :)  Can anyone point in a direction to do something similar to this ( http://www.technobuffalo.com/2011/02/04/macbook-fn-key-as-control-oh-yes/ ) ?
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: ok coo
<dawkirst> hi, what is the /opt directory for?
<psakrii> l
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: you can do that debian package thing but if your developing trust me - git is easier - think code changes... do you want developers to have to reinstall myapp-deb-package on each code change or do a git pull?
<Seveas> dawkirst: 3rp party software installed with another mechanism than .deb files
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: Git pull will only update the code rite but will not update the dependencies
<dawkirst> Seveas, ok...so this tutorial is misleading? http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: it depends on what you consider dependancies and how your "dependancies" are tied into your repo
<zetheroo> I cannot find where to disable UEFI in the server BIOS
<psakrii> TakeItEZ: thanks i was talking about packaging  web app like deb packages
<zetheroo>  oskar-: I cannot find where to disable UEFI in the server BIOS
<ludwig_> ok so when i have a folder on my desktop with a python application inside, i can double click it and have it run. When i put the same folder in my home folder, when i double click the applicaiton it opens as a text fire.. i dont see any options in the right click menu.. how can i get it working there?
<MakiAto> hi brothers
<Seveas> yes. that symlink into /usr/bin is wrong, you could put it in /usr/local/bin (same for the desktop file, should go in /usr/local/share)
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: EG if your dependancies is another set of code for instance maybe some python or something - maybe you want to make that a submodule - in where it's like a git repo within another git repo and with seperate versions - from there you can do things with hooks that git doesn't already do by default to manage deps
<Seveas> dawkirst: /usr/local is for 'sysadmin installed local things'
<dawkirst> Seveas, ok, thanks :)
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: if you mean deps as in - it installs system based application components (like binary & library files) statefully on disk, no git does not do that
<dawkirst> Seveas, the /opt reference is correct then, right?
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: yes thats what i meant
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: how many times does one need to install apache? and is it needed to install apache each time you deploy your application? maybe im getting a little too consulty =)...
<Capprentice> what gnome themes are available for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<SolarisBoy> thats my job but - yea - its up to you - seems clunky though - 'reinstall apache/redeploy code' vs 'git pull' on a system that _already_ has those things installed - unless it's required
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: :) of course not apache need not be installed everytime. Debian can handle it rite if apache is not installed it shall install it else it will continue
<Capprentice> Can anyone confirm whether Intel Linux Graphics installer works or not ? - https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer
<SolarisBoy> i would opt for telling my developers to already have system utilities to test/run web apps on their systems - and then enforce the git repo on them
<Seveas> dawkirst: yeah
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: in your case if thats what your bent on - it sounds like you would want to make a custom debian package with dependancies of it's own
<Touhou11> I would avoid git if you can, there are many decent SCMs out there
<Seveas> git is a decent scm, it's great even :)
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: yes i want to try it out
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: like TakeItEZ mentioned check out the drupal.deb file - you can unarchive it and look at it
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: ok that should help !! thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SolarisBoy> psakrii: grab it with 'apt-get download drupal'
<SolarisBoy> Touhou11: git is the only decent scm
<psakrii> SolarisBoy: Thanks
<Touhou11> SolarisBoy: Hahahaha... my sides. It has the most terrible interface known to man, pretty much broken by design. SCMs like Fossil or Mercurial are a million times better
<SolarisBoy> interface is cli...
<Touhou11> SolarisBoy: Yes, and it's incredibly obtuse to use.
<SolarisBoy> Touhou11: this is unheard of in real world implementation - maybe at your house lo
<SolarisBoy> Touhou11: for the challenged sure =)
<dak0> Hello guys anyone using wine here I got simple question ?
<SolarisBoy> you didn't even name SVN or CVS are you actually serious?
<SolarisBoy> mercurial? really?
 * SolarisBoy dies
<Touhou11> SolarisBoy: So it's intentionally difficult to use? Think about what you're saying. The same tasks in Fossil or Mercurial are much quicker to accomplish, you don't have to work around a ridiculous interface
<SolarisBoy> who said it's difficult?
<dak0> How do I run "As Administrator" in Wine ?
<dr_willis> dak0:  here or #winehq
<Touhou11> SolarisBoy: Anyone who's used better alternatives...?
<SolarisBoy> ok..
<dak0> #winehq
<SolarisBoy> 1) look at git web site and compare their docs to ANY other
<SolarisBoy> 2) get real
<ludwig_> ok so when i have a folder on my desktop with a python application inside, i can double click it and have it run. When i put the same folder in my home folder, when i double click the applicaiton it opens as a text fire.. i dont see any options in the right click menu.. how can i get it working there?
<SolarisBoy> 3) git commands are a summary of 2 things git and an action
<dak0> Thank you dr_willis
<SolarisBoy> git pull, git init, git push, whats hard?
<dr_willis> Got ontopic.    :-P
<SolarisBoy> oh blah
<SolarisBoy> im done with this foolishness anyhow.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Seveas> ludwig_: what's the output of this command: ls -la /home/yourname/path/to/the/python/thing
<Touhou11> SolarisBoy: Clearly you've only used SCM in the most simple fashion if that's what you would struggle with
<SolarisBoy> dude i run SCM sites larger than your company - stop please
<Touhou11> SolarisBoy: Sure you do... sure
<SolarisBoy> bite me
<SolarisBoy> says the mercurial genius
 * SolarisBoy re-dies
<Seveas> SolarisBoy: tonsofpcs behave. Just ignore each other if you don't get along.
<SolarisBoy> ok Seveas
<Seveas> Touhou11*
<Seveas> sorry tonsofpcs, tab error :)
<Touhou11> Doubt you've even tried out alternatives, too busy sucking Torvalds dick
<Seveas> Touhou11: stop. right now.
<SolarisBoy> sensitive a tad?
<SolarisBoy> git isn't even gnu btw...
<Seveas> SolarisBoy: stop it.
<SolarisBoy> ok ok ok
<Touhou11> !ot | SolarisBoy
<ubottu> SolarisBoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, I got the boot working.
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: noice! what did you do?
<ludwig_> ls: cannot access -: No such file or directory
<ludwig_> ls: cannot access la: No such file or directory
<ludwig_> ls: cannot access /home/Printrun/pronterface.py: No such file or directory
<vjacob> SolarisBoy, I don't know. I tried running # update-grub2
<vjacob> but still not sure what made the menu option appear
<Seveas> ludwig_: then spell it correctly....
<dr_willis> ludwig_:  spell it right?  Use the tab key
<rogier> Under Gnome 2 I could set a applet on the upper taskbar to chance the brightness of the backlight on my laptop screen. Is this still possible under gnome 3 classic?
<vjacob> or where the kernel came from
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SolarisBoy> vjacob: you know i was going to mention that at one point
<SolarisBoy> lol glad you got it straigtened out !
<vjacob> me too. a lot of work not going to waste on this account.
<vjacob> thanks for sticking with it
<SolarisBoy> np vjacob
<vjacob> I might have lost my nerve otherwise.
<SolarisBoy> and nerves are good to keep
<ludwig_> idk.. i dont really understand this. Isn't there some way to fix this without persuing something more complicated than the problem itself?
<SolarisBoy> when people tell me i have some nerve i smile
<Seveas> ludwig_: hmm, could be possible in the gui too. Rightclick the file, go to permissions and make sure the execute permission is set
<ludwig_> yes it is.
<SolarisBoy> is your username Printrun? ludwig_
<vjacob> you've got persistence.
<user82> hello. i have a question about "fstrim". fstrim trims a huge amount of data when i run it every hour, is that normal?
<ludwig_> username is ludwig
<vjacob> heh. everything working or so it seemed. just ran ./install.sh once for my wireless USB adapter. ran it again, since I wasn't sure if it was all installed. after running it again, I notice that wireless access points are showing in the ubuntu network menu pulldown. then.... kernel panic!
<vjacob> must be my lucky day.
<dr_willis> What wireless has a install.sh?
<vjacob> Edimax EW-7811Un
<dr_willis> Not seen one of those. Mine are all plug and play...
<vjacob> apparently it works out of the box on Linux Mint and another distro, but not on Ubuntu so far :)
<dr_willis> Seems odd. Unless they just released a driver for it i guess.
<ludwig_> ok i fixed it
<dr_willis> Test it in 13.04
<ludwig_> if you change the filetype to open with "home"  , it runs, rather than running it with some other application like a text editor
<TakeItEZ> vjacob: 12.10 has the correct driver, check "modprobe -l rtl8192cu"
<histo> vjacob: what chipset is the card?
<_ultimate> i have two identical omnikey card readers installed on ubuntu after rebooting they get confused and i have to start swapping the ports around to get them to work again, can somebody help me lock the ids of the readers with udev or similar
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: do you know the kernel device names for each reader?
<_ultimate> i think i can find that out
<_ultimate> lsusb should list that am i correct
<vjacob> TakeItEZ, ah.. I'm on 12.04.
<vjacob> histo, rtl8192cu
<vjacob> good to read about 12.10 though
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: somewhat you can probably match on the ID's if they are different with udev, do those readers create any sort of device path under /dev ?
<one> back
<_ultimate> SolarisBoy, how do i check that with udev
<one> make me King as we move toward a one world order
<one> Novus Ordo Domini
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: check your dmesg output and see if you can find the associated device(s) names that are under /dev - when you get them use udevadm info -a -n /dev/<device_name> to get the udev attributes
<DJones> one: Stop the offtopic comments
<one> DJones: no u
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: another thing you can do is run udevadm monitor while plugging something in and out of the reader - it should print the kernel names and any custom attributes you can match on
<_ultimate> just looking
<vjacob> TakeItEZ, the trick seems to be simple. 'make; make install; modprobe 8192cu'. it's working now. thanks for the help earlier.
<vjacob> apart from that I had a few password authentication problems, but they appear to be solved now. not withstanding the antenna mode/password authentication mode.
<TakeItEZ> vjacob: just remember you need to build it again, everytime your kernel gets updated
<vjacob> aye, duly noted. thanks!
<vjacob> guess I won't upgrade soon ;)
<TakeItEZ> vjacob: i just checked my 12.04, it already has 8192cu too (3.2.0.24)
<lattera> so I'm trying to find the src for glibc used in ubuntu 10.04
<lattera> anyone know where I can find it?
<SolarisBoy> lattera: try apt-get source <package_name>
<lattera> nope, didn't work
<_ultimate> SolarisBoy , they both show on dmesg
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: technically it sounds like your looking to set the cards with udev not the readers - so do you have something plugged into atleast 1?
<nomad7611> Hi there I need help ! I' m new to ubuntu and I need to transfer my system wich is installed on a 16g USB drive to my newly installed HD ... can anybody help ? Am I at the right place to ask ?
<SolarisBoy> lattera: seems that source package isn't available - if it's not included in something else you can search online for glibc-2.13-1 + source
<_ultimate> yes SolarisBoy i can insert a card no problem
<dkmt> hi~~~
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: once you insert a card get the /dev/<name> that gets created and run udevadm info -a -n /dev/<name>
<vjacob> TakeItEZ, peculiar. I tried insmod 8192cu but it didn't work at the time. I now realise why: I was booted using that d.... 3.2.37 kernel
<vjacob> anyway, it's good to know.
<vjacob> thanks again :)
<vjacob> cya, folks and thanks for supporting and making Ubuntu so pleasant!
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: pull it out and put it in the other slot and do the same action again - look at the attributes on each card & reader and create a rule using something from the reader to match on and something from the card to match on - make 2 rules like this for each reader/card
<_ultimate> where can i search for the dev name
<esing> #bash
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: it really depends on what your plugging in - but it should be in the end portion of the dmesg buffer now if you just plugged it in
<keepguessing> hi I have configured system wide proxy and installed ubuntu-tweak. When i click on apps i cannot see anything there. i am using ubuntu 12.04
<_ultimate> yes i can see the reader at the end of the dmesg
<keepguessing> This is a fresh installation.
<lattera> SolarisBoy: yeah, I've been searching (I'm looking for glibc-2.10-1 in Ubuntu 10.04)
<_ultimate> which piece of information about the device will tell me its udev
<lattera> can't find a single page that shows it
<keepguessing> I tried running ubuntu-tweak with --debug flag but there is not error in it.
<SolarisBoy> lattera: is it a storage device? is it automounted?
<momin90909> Do anyone know alternative to MS Paint for Ubuntu
<lattera> in fact, there is a page that lists all the glibc versions in each release, but for some reason 10.04 was skipped
<momin90909> that is as simple
<keepguessing> momin90909: gimp
<SolarisBoy> lattera: LFS site probably has it
<SolarisBoy> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/6.5/chapter06/glibc.html lattera
<keepguessing> its not a alternative. its much better
<lattera> SolarisBoy: thanks, but I'm looking for the one from Ubuntu, since Ubuntu heavily modifies software like glibc
<SolarisBoy> truth
<BluesKaj> momin90909, gnome paint
<momin90909> @BluesKaj is it that simple
<nomad7611> Can someone help me transfer my system installed on a usb stick to my newly installed HD ? please !
<lesshaste> how can you take a screenshot of an entire web page?
<lesshaste> that includes the part you would scroll down to
<_ultimate> it shows me that the reader is connected to usb 2-1.5
<BluesKaj> nomad7611, dunno look in the software center for a description
<BluesKaj> momin90909, ^
<SolarisBoy> lesshaste: they have browser plugins and stuff for that - haven't seen any system utility or built in feature though
<momin90909> oh yes it is
<SolarisBoy> lesshaste: you can save the web page as an html =)
<dr_willis> nomad7611:  you can dd the USB onto the HD.
<momin90909> Thanks very much
<lesshaste> SolarisBoy, which plugins are you thinking of?
<alocer> any one in iran pvt msg me plz :|
<SolarisBoy> lesshaste: i forgot the names google it =)
<SolarisBoy> lesshaste: full screen screen shot + chrome/firefox
<nomad7611> dr_willis : thanks ... how do I do that ?
<lesshaste> SolarisBoy, pdfit it seems
<SolarisBoy> seems so if your running FF lesshaste give it a shot
<dr_willis> nomad7611:  id use a second live USB. Boot it. Plug in os USB.   Then use dd with the right options
<nomad7611> I ' m new to Ubuntu is dd a command line in terminal ?
<SolarisBoy> you'll probably need to update your grub.cfg to point to the right disk
<nomad7611> ok I get it thank you very much !
<dr_willis> nomad7611: if you are new.. id just use the installer
<torpet> hi, what is the best way to make a triple-booting win/ubuntu/anyotherlinux distro system?
<dr_willis> And reinstall
<torpet> actually i want to try out grub-efi, but i want this setup to be quite stable
<torpet> should i still rely on the old bios-mbr?
<dr_willis> torpet: that may be a good idea
<SolarisBoy> torpet: create a new partition install the distro there and update grub
<lesshaste> SolarisBoy, it's great! :)
<lesshaste> SolarisBoy, only problem is that it saves an image but I can live with that
<SolarisBoy> nice
<nomad7611> dr_willis:  Yeah... you are probably right a fresh install would probably be more easy for me thank you for your advice !
<_ultimate> are you still there solarisboy
<SolarisBoy> yes but on the way out.
<_ultimate> i have found the device with udevadm monitor
<SolarisBoy> _ultimate: run udevadm info -a -n </dev/device_name> get the attributes and create a rule using the differing attributes on each card
<SolarisBoy> i need to go sorry =( laterZ
<_ultimate> ok
<torpet> dr_willis: so you wouldn't recommend uefi for what i want?
<zetheroo> well I am installing Ubuntu for the 5th time now on this server ... trying to find a method of install that will actually work!
<zetheroo> I even tried installing with a manually created EFI partition and that was useless ...
<zetheroo> this is extremely painful... :(
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, suggest you ask in #ubuntu-server
<everestt> what's the irc channel for 13.04?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lesshaste> how do you get acroread to remember your setting  (double sided for example)?
<Abu> hey, i have a problem with latest ubuntu server edition, if i leave it on its own the screen goes black and it stops responding
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu_server|Abu, suggest you ask in #ubuntu-server
<Abu> ah
<Abu> :D
<everestt> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<everestt> >_>
<denny> I want to connect to a PPTP VPN using Ubuntu 12.10 - what should I read?  I see a 'VPN Connections' sub-menu under my network applet, but it's empty - how do I add/configure a VPN connection?
<everestt> ubottu, you passed my Turing test ;)
<ubottu> everestt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<everestt> ubottu, why not?
<ubottu> everestt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> denny, see your vpn provider instructions.  then add the VPN and follow the wizard.  PPTP is one of the options ...
<lesshaste> how can I print a large image over two pages?
<denny> cfhowlett: expand 'add the vpn' please?
<everestt> ubottu, repeating the same thing does not mean you are a bot... you're a human acting like a bot aren't you?
<denny> where do I do that?
<ubottu> everestt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> everestt: please stop.
<everestt> Pici, ok :)
<cfhowlett> denny, VPN connections > configure VPN > VPN > Add
<denny> yeah, that's not there, as I said
<denny> VPN Connections sub-menu is empty.
<_ultimate> really struggling with this udev stuff
<denny> it pops up a little grey box about 2 pixels high
<denny> do I need to install something?
<cfhowlett> denny,what version of ubuntu?
<denny> 12.10
<cfhowlett> denny, different from mine as I'm on 12.04 ubuntustudio.  Search your tab for "vpn"
<denny> my tab?
<denny> oh, is that a unity thing?  not running unity
<denny> gnome classic
<_ultimate> just want linux to lock two usb ports to two devices on start up
<cfhowlett> denny, ask in the channel ... I haven't seen gnome in years ...
<denny> can I not run the vpn whatever it is from the command-line?
<denny> wizard
<cfhowlett> denny, again, I've forgotten all that stuff.  re-ask you query.  it's doable, I'm just not the guy to advise you as to how.
<gipzo> Hello. I have one program which is spamming to output. How can I make it stop doing this? Tried to >/dev/null, but then it consumes 146% of CPU. When I pipe it to the file it generate 1.4 gb in a 5 minutes...
 * denny reboots into Unity
<jrib> gipzo: what program?
<gipzo> It is a server for zaagtech multitouch sensor...
<gipzo> It's like driver for it
<jangkr|k> denny: have you installed networkmanager-vpnc?
<denny> jangkr|k: for a PPTP connection?  no
<denny> I'm getting somewhere now though, looks like it was a gnome bug, menu options missing/not working
<gipzo> when i start this server from terminal - it works fine, but when i start it in script like "zinFrameServer &" - it starts to spam
<jrib> gipzo: what do you mean by "start this server from terminal"?
<jangkr|k> vpn works fine on xfce
<cfhowlett> jangkr|k, indeed it does
<gipzo> jrib: i have ubuntu server, when i start it in one terminal, then switch to another and start my app - everything works fine
<redtape-renegade> Gubuntu: !ping
<gipzo> jrib: my application is starting in xinit
<jrib> gipzo: I don't really understand exactly what you are doing... I'd suggest contacting the developers for the program
<gipzo> hm...
<gipzo> i'll try, but they are from china...
<lesshaste>  is there some way of printing a pdf of an image over two pages?
<cfhowlett> gipzo, you might want to use a different tool ... perhaps one that isn't developed in a country with its very own gov't funded computer espionage corps?
<meowsus_> I have three NVidia driver options, the normal one and two that are marked as 304 and 310 experimental.
<meowsus_> Are the experimental releases newer than the base driver?
<keepguessing> hi i found the solution. its a problem with the ubuntu tweak 0.8.3 version. as it is not able to work without a proxy.
<whatitis> finally got winblows fixed, some curropted memory.dmp? again?
<Guest55361> How to install software
<whatitis> what software?
<cfhowlett> Guest55361, install software through the software center
<whatitis> !software center
<auronandace> !software | Guest55361
<ubottu> Guest55361: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<whatitis> xD
<Guest55361> moonos ubuntu
<bluntty> im running ubuntu 12.10 on my hp 620 and i get a graphical glitch at start up... could this be a driver thing?
<Guest55361> i am new on it
<whatitis> any luck with nvidia drivers yet?
<bluntty> havent tried this is only 2nd day on linux
<whatitis> welcome
<bluntty> ty
<lesshaste> how can I convert a pdf of an image to png without losing resolution?
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, gimp MIGHT be able to do that ...
<whatitis> there is one heck of a learning curve sometimes..but once you learn it, it seems restricting to go back to windows...
<whatitis> a pdf is not an image but like  word document
<whatitis> you'd have to extract the image from the file...usually referenced at a website or your harddrive?
<Guest55361> when i go to install software an error occurred
<whatitis> png and bmp's are close in quality...higher would be raw..
<whatitis> what is the error?
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest55361, what error
<ubottu> Guest55361, what error: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest55361> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wxwidgets2.8/libwxbase2.8-0_2.8.9.1-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Guest55361>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]
<Guest55361> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wxwidgets2.8/libwxgtk2.8-0_2.8.9.1-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Guest55361>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]
<Guest55361> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/filezilla/filezilla-common_3.2.2.1-1_all.deb
<Guest55361>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]
<FloodBot1> Guest55361: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest55361> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/filezilla/filezilla_3.2.2.1-1_i386.deb
<whatitis> !pastebin
<Guest55361>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<whatitis> I am not sure my legacy nvidia cardsa are installed properly how do i do this in 12.04?
<dudz> so this female who i'd like to sleep with, i built up a pc for her out of old components i had laying around, i'm just installing ubuntu on it now, comments?
<whatitis> wth dude
<DJones> dudz: The first part of that sentance wasn't necessary
<cfhowlett> comment?  sure: this is tech support.  dating advice is elsewhere
<dudz> just trying to put things into scope
<cfhowlett> *tech support*
<whatitis> if she doesn't have a bf just spend time with her, everything should fall into place
<grenadecx-Ascend> lol.....
<dudz> she lives to far away, i have met her before, i talk to her online mostly
<whatitis> try to feel out if she hints at "i want the guy to do everything for me" thing
<cfhowlett> !ot
<whatitis> xD
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grenadecx-Ascend> Lets rename #ubuntu to #dating
<whatitis> but ubuntu would be an excellent start
<dudz> lol
<whatitis> lots of tutoring to do with it if she has the patienence and you can do it online as well
<whatitis> you cn even collaborate here
<dudz> yeah i just thought it was funny, i was going through the time trying to figure out what windows version she had already from her laptop to put that on, then i just thought why not just chuck ubuntu on it, i havn't tried 12.10 yet
<Guest74335> hello. i'm tring to get secureboot working. I've installed on my 12.04.2 grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed and linux-signed-generic-lts-quantal. how can I setup now shim and grub signed? the installation script does not put them on the efi partition
<Bangwhistle> there is a lot of great open source desktop managing software with features specific to managing desktops that you've built specifically to increasing your odds engaging in coitus
<whatitis> ahahaha
<dudz> :)
<whatitis> do you kno if she is bi?
<dudz> yeah she said she is
<whatitis> haha wonderful
<Poindexter_> Has anyone here used the new SeaGate 4Terabyte hard drive? What backwards non-compatible BIOS problems might there be. Any comments?
<killer> how can i ssh into a ubuntu machine (at my home)
<Bangwhistle> I wrote a special version of grep that you should check out dudz, it's called grope.  It's for searching a remote desktop for information that might increase your chances with this girl
<dudz> nice
<jrib> Bangwhistle: it's great that you are writing software, but this channel is just for support with ubuntu.  If you want to talk about your software, you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Poindexter_> Lots of BIOS problems with anything more than 600 gigs of disk space.
<jrib> !ssh | killer
<ubottu> killer: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<akaariai> I am having annoying problem where USB keyboard drops a couple of first characters when I start typing. Maybe some sort of power management problem? I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Any pointers where to look for solution?
<killer> jrib: do i need to open a specific port before sshing into a machine
<Poindexter_> Akaariai, perhaps someone spilled liquid in the keyboard. That is a major problem these days.
<jrib> killer: you need to install the openssh-server on the machine you want to ssh into.  Have you done that?  Whether you need to open ports, depends on whether you've closed them and your network setup
<Poindexter_> Try another keyboard first.
<Poindexter_> If the problem persists then set your default settings to another setting. Make sure that your keyboard is for the country you are in.
<akaariai> Poindexter_: OK, will try those first.
<Poindexter_> Try using another keyboard first.
<Poindexter_> That should tell you everything.
<akaariai> OK, will see if I can find one somewhere.
<Poindexter_> If you have the same problem try two keyboards just to make sure that some donkey didn't spill some liquid on they keyboard.
<DerJunge> Help! When I am trying to install ubuntu 12.4.2 via USB I keep getting this error message saying casper/vmlinuz is mizzing
<DerJunge> *missing
<Poindexter_> Liquid spilled on the keyboard creates errors.
<Poindexter_> Also a bad cable or try another USB port to make sure.
<cfhowlett> DerJunge, first run md5sum to verify the iso.  then boot the usb and run "check disk for erros"
<Poindexter_> A USB port can go bad just like a bad cable.
<DerJunge> md5sums are good and the usb is good
<BeyROBOT>  ahola!
<Neverworld-Hack> hay
<Poindexter_> Greets Bey and Never.
<jman074> need to install oracle java on ubuntu. how do i do this
<BluesKaj> type oracle java into the software center search , jman074
<jman074> i tried that. what about a terminal command
<delinquentme> OK all ... IM trying to do some witchcraft here....
<delinquentme> I need to make a ton of the same file ... with 1 var swapped out
<delinquentme> should this be a shell script?
<akaariai> Poindexter_: I found a cure - it was power management after all. Solved by "echo on > /sys/bus/usb/devices/7-1/power/control"
<Laurenceb> hi, im trying to install latest gnu octave on ubuntu 10.04
<KomiaPoika> hi
<jrib> delinquentme: sure.  Sounds strange though
<KomiaPoika> is the ubuntu 12.10 default interface gnome?
<Laurenceb> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:octave/stable
<Laurenceb> fails  gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<Poindexter_> Akaariai, good show. Glad you are thinking right.
<Neverworld-Hack> how do you use xchat
<sianios> Hello, I want to check what ip accessed my webserver, is there any log file? and where can I find it? Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Poindexter_> There are so many posibilities. Keep in mind that the hardware checks are first. I speak from experience. I have been working in the field for almost 55 years with Electronics and Electromechanical devices.
<ejv> Neverworld-Hack: http://xchat.org/docs/
<Neverworld-Hack> moonos-3
<ejv> Neverworld-Hack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<jrib> sianios: /var/log/apache2/access.log usually
<delinquentme> jrib, so I've got this https://gist.github.com/delinquentme/5143271
<sianios> ok thanks
<guigouz> ubuntu 12.04.2 (with the latest kernel) does not boot on a macbook pro with nvidia 320m if I load the nvidia driver
<jrib> delinquentme: what language is this?
<delinquentme> the iterate_vars need to be stuck into the file ..... now the only thing I'm worried about ... is  line 13 where I've got both kinds of quotes
<ejv> i sense a question in there somewhere...
<delinquentme> jrib,  ruby
<jony> the folder icon of my mounted samba partition shows a lock
<jony> and I'm only in read only mode, how can I change to full permission?
<delinquentme> im generating the base files which are to be fleshed out individually later
<jrib> delinquentme: ask #ruby for help with ruby.  I would just use sed for what you described originally.  But any language would be fine
<jrib> delinquentme: or is this the file that you want to modify and make copies of?
<ejv> jony: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch09.html
<delinquentme> I was hoping to iterate through the vars in a linux shell util
<delinquentme> and create that ruby file
<Guest74335> how can I install nvidia-current on 12.04.2? it depends upon xserver-xorg-core
<jrib> delinquentme: define "the vars"
<delinquentme> citations covariates cultivars ensembles entities errors formats managements methods pfts priors sites species traits treatments users variables yields
<jrib> delinquentme: is that what's inside the parentheses in your first line?
<ejv> jony: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide is also quite a good reference
<delinquentme> jrib, correct
<jony> I have a Windows 7 share, I want to full access it in Ubuntu 12.04, I mounted like this: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=jony,password=66918jony //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server
<jony> but it mount only read-only
<jrib> delinquentme: it seems weird to generate this.  Can't you do it "better" and avoid all this duplication?
<jony> I want it writeable
<kk0710> Hey guys, I am running ubuntu on my windows machine in a VM.  I set up ssh and it works locally but I want to be able to ssh into it from school.  I assume that setting up a dns server is the way to go?  If so what is the recommended site to use?
<delinquentme> jrib you're right ... except other than these first tests ... alot of the code needs to be specified to each variable
<huttan> kk0710: forward port 22 from ur home router to the computer with ssh, thats what u need =)
<ejv> kk0710: dns has absolutely nothing to do with it, who told you that...
<huttan> kk0710: dont matter if its virtual or not
<delinquentme> so theres not much overlap ... IE all the files once created, will be running different code
<kk0710> let me rephrase
<kk0710> my public IP is dynamic
<kk0710> I know I need to forward port 22 from router to machine, but need a way to access my public ip
<ejv> !enter | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> delinquentme: make some version of the file with XXX everywhere you want the variable to go.  Then you can do « for var in citations covariates cultivars ensembles ...; do sed "s/XXX/$var"; done ».  Is that what you were thinking of?
<huttan> kk0710: sign up to dyndns or some other service that allows u to assign an easy host to ur IP
<kk0710> Yah those whole 3 lines were so troublesome lol.
<kk0710> Thank you huttan, sorry I didn't clarify my question previously
<kk0710> Not sure dyndns is free though
<ejv> The *good* consumer routers on the market include APIs to plug into _many_ DNS services including DynDNS, No-IP, FreeDNS, etc. that will perform updates *for* you.
<huttan> kk0710: not sure havent used it for years ...
<jrib> kk0710: pick any service that ddclient or inadyn support...
<kk0710> huttan: yah it's not free.
<ejv> As far as enter as punctuation, time to kick bad habits early.
<huttan> kk0710: try one of the ones ejv wrote out
<jrib> delinquentme: maybe add "/g" to the end of the regexp...
<delinquentme> jrib, if you had to give one linux util which would give me a massive step in the direction of a 10x programmer
<delinquentme> which util?
<jrib> delinquentme: 10x programmer?  What is that?
<huttan> delinquentme: what do you mean with that ?
<delinquentme> huttan, jrib the famed concept of a really good programmer can be 10x as efficient as their peers
<belgianguy> hi, I'm on 12.10 but I can't close my lid without the screen going black
<delinquentme> I see this kind of meta programming as one of those tools
<belgianguy> and I need to reboot
<jrib> delinquentme: I don't know that such a thing exists.  But I suppose one piece of advice would be to pick a good text editor and learn it well (vim or emacs for example).  This kind of discussion would be more appropriate in #ubuntu-offtopic though; we can continue there if you want
<huttan> delinquentme: if u wanna learn an efficient language, try ruby
<karthik> harikuttan
<BeyROBOT>  Ubuntu is the best platform in the world! :P
<rrezon> how does a bot work ?
<elijah> I am trying to run a script that invokes gnome-terminal, I would like to pass along an option to have "always on top" = true, so it stays on top during its short life. I see that gnome-terminal has a --geometry option. Is this the right option to tinker with to achieve this?
<zolidznake> wich bot ?
<rrezon> any bot !
<zolidznake> what type of bot ?
<jony> I try to mount my windows 7 share doing this: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=jony,password=66918jony,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0 //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server
<rrezon> i don't know i just heard that people use bots on IRC
<zolidznake> :))
<rrezon> what is this
<jony> but it will mount only read-only, WHY? :(
<zolidznake> it is a socket client wich connect to a IRC server
<rrezon> am I a bot ?
 * grenadecx-Ascend steals samba password
<jony> correct command:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=jony,password=66918jony //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server
<jony> but it will mount only read-only, WHY? :(
<iceroot> jony: because the user "jony" does not have write-permission?
<rrezon> is there any book or anything so I can learn more about IRC and irc bot and other services ?
<zolidznake> you know programming ?
<MakiAto> puppylinux is much better that ubuntu im switching
<jony> but I executed this too: sudo chown jony /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server
<rrezon> no nothing
<MakiAto> puppylinux runs from ram
<zolidznake> search over google ircbots for linux
<MakiAto> like any good OS should be ruunned
<rrezon> yes I will . thnx
<jony> iceroot, but I executed this too: sudo chown jony /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server
<iceroot> jony: and the smb.conf is the to writeable=yes for that share?
<layan911> hi all
<jony> iceroot, the share is made on a windows 7 pc, I want to mount that share in ubuntu 12.04 with full access
<iceroot> jony: if you dont set it to "writeable = yes" or "read only = no" you have a read-only share
<iceroot> jony: and the user jony has write-access on windows?
<jony> yes
<iceroot> jony: and we are talking about the same user? i bet one system is using the local user, the other system is using the domain-user
<sonOfRa> If I open a drive via SSH in nautilus, it is possible to enter a path. If I enter /var/www, it works, but /var/www/ it does not. Is this a bug? Or are trailing slashes forbidden for a certain reason?
<layan911> I developed a software (a simple shell script) for all Linux, if you use "Docky" this ShellScript add options to Docky
<jman074> how do i download oracle java with terminal
<MakiAto> !warn root
<Raymond_R> Hi all, what is te best way for me to convert to 64bit from32? Is there anything I should be wary of?
<jony> if I connect from the ubuntu's file manager, it asks me the username and password, and after entering it, it allows me to write in it too
<jony> iceroot, if I connect from the ubuntu's file manager, it asks me the username and password, and after entering it, it allows me to write in it too
<jony> iceroot, in the ubuntu's file manager there is a little lock on the mounted folder's icon
<jony> iceroot, does it meen something in this issue?
<jony> iceroot, and at owner it shows root and all of the other properties of the folder are disabled
<Fuzzles> cant get steam working in 12.04 something abut open gl need upgrading and says something else
<ejv> you want us to guess? really? lol
<ee12155> #prog
<ee12155> #prog
<ee12155> #prog
<FloodBot1> ee12155: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Claude_> hello there
<jony> iceroot, my other mounting folders has the root owner too but they don't have the little lock on the icon
<ee12155> #prog1
<ee12110> ja ta
<ee12110> manda-me as cenas
<_ultimate> i am still having issues with trying to lock a usb device to a static port with udev or similar can anybody help
<ee12155> carrega aí
<ee12155> #prog1
<ejv> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<helmut_> hi
<Claude_> i have a problem when booting ubunru server, i want to run mount -a automatically
<jony> iceroot, please help me jony.dobrai@hanna.ro
<jony> iceroot, I must leave now, thanks ahead!
<ejv> Claude_: place the rules you want in /etc/fstab
<c0ciub2mih2il> Hello, on a ubuntu 12.10, conky v 1.9.0  I have the following problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/405340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405340 in GTK+ "Conky background uses gtk_color_scheme's window background color, at random" [Medium,Fix released]
<c0ciub2mih2il> a screenshot http://imgbox.com/adi5oINB  Is it solvable?
<Claude_> @ejv i placed in fstab but it is not mounting directly only when typing mount - a as root to work properly
<ejv> there's probably an error then
<jhutchins_wk> Claude_: What kind of device?
<Claude_> @jhutchins_wk i have ubuntu server
<Claude_> guys all i want is to run automatically mount -a when booting
<ejv> Claude_: you could try writing your own upstart script, add it as a service
<SharkMuttleworth> ejv: Don't you mean systemd? Upstart is deprecated
<ejv> yea whatever Ubuntu calls it
<_ultimate> i have two pcsc card readers and i want to lock each one to the usb port it is attached, does anyone know how
<Claude_> sorry i am new to ubuntu, where i can find the upstart file to add my command ?
<_ultimate> upstart file
<_ultimate> as a normal user or root
<_ultimate> "/etc/rc.local"
<_ultimate> you can add commands to start programs on start there
<_ultimate> but you can also use the startup programs application
<_ultimate> Claude_ you can run "sudo nano /etc/rc.local"
<_ultimate> or your can also use gedit if you want a more familiar text editor
<_ultimate> depends on what ubuntu install you have
<Claude_> i added my command (mount -a ) to /etc/rc.local but also it is not working when booting
<k1l> Claude_: why mount -a?
<k1l> Claude_: that happens every boot automaticaly
<ejv> mount -a $WHAT?
<ejv> -a, mount all filesystems in fstab, ok so why not just add the entry in fstab, since it's automatically read anyways...
<_ultimate> i have two omnikey card readers and i want to lock each one to the usb port it is attached, does anyone know how
<Claude_> yes"sudo mount -a " and that what makes my NAS IP written in fstab to be mounted
<k1l> or he wants to mount some network stuff that is not available at that stage
<_ultimate> i have been looking at udev and found the udev id but i am unsure where to go from there
<holstein> _ultimate: what do you mean by "lock"?
<_ultimate> holstein when i reboot the machine the two readers get confused so i have to unplug them and replug them and then they work again
<Fuzzles> o my last install of ubuntu i installd grpahics driver from amd site worked fine till kernal updated and broke it how come this happened?
<k1l> Fuzzles: that is the problem with "driver from site" why not use the driver from ubuntu repo?
<holstein> _ultimate: i dont know if that is a port issue.. when you reboot with just one in at a time, does that work?
<_ultimate> i want ubuntu to remember what is connected to each port after i reboot
<_ultimate> yes it works fine holstein
<ejv> Claude_: it sounds like you want to use smbfs or cifs-utils
<_ultimate> it also works fine with debian
<Fuzzles> k1l, because when i play a game with steam it askeds t update open gl
<_ultimate> with both of them debian is fine, but i have found debian a bit sad lol
<BLZbubba> hi guys, when I adjust the resolution and rotation in the Settings, where does it store that configuration info?
<ejv> Claude_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<holstein> Fuzzles: the kernel upgrade is what "broke" it.. you can either not upgrade the kernel, or just reinstall the drivers.. you choose to maintain your drivers manually when you install them manually
<BLZbubba> for some reason it is stuck on Clockwise even though I need CCW
<_ultimate> i remember doing this a long time ago but i cannot remember how i did it
<Fuzzles> holstein, how do i do that when i i rebooted i just got a black screen so i couldnt reinstall it
<holstein> Fuzzles: you can boot the older kernel and remove.. you can use tty to do it from the command line.. you can just boot the older kernel that is working and use that one
<happyface> ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
<happyface> กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
<k1l> !ot | happyface
<ubottu> happyface: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fashdey> Hey :) - I have ubuntu server ed. 12.10, I want to make a full backup (like image to install if system should break) anyone got a solution for that? (I do NOT have physical access to this machine)
<ejv> Fashdey: man rsync, man dd
<Fuzzles> holstein, i think i tried to boot the old one but it wouldnt, is there anyway to get steal wrking with the supported driver?
<holstein> Fashdey: without physical access, just copy over what file you want/need..
<fhedstrom> Is it possible to somehow configure an email account with exchange 2010?
<Fashdey> Ejv, I will try to check them out :)
<holstein> Fuzzles: you think? try for certain.. at boot time.. from the grum menu, under the older kernels menu.. you can remove whatever driver you installed by whatever method the creator suggests via TTY
<holstein> fhedstrom: i would ask in an exchange support venue
<Claude_> @ejv ok thanks for the link i will try that
<Fashdey> holstein Also if I want to make a full backup, to just paste into a fresh installed ubuntu?
<Fuzzles> holstein, i cant now i did i reinstall acouple of days ago, so your saying if i boot into the old kernal removed the driver and then booted back into the new kernal and reinstall the driver?
<holstein> Fashdey: i would just copy my data, and put it back.. dd as ejv mentioned.. i use clonezilla when i do have access
<lattera> yay, got the source to libc for ubuntu 10.04
<lattera> after I install it, though, everything segfaults, heh
<ejv> 10.04 is pretty old, why bother?
<lattera> anyone know the proper steps to installing a custom glibc?
<meLon> I am trying to get three monitors working with two Radeon HD 6950's.  I was planning on having two share an XScreen, and create a secondary X Screen for my third monitor.  My current issue is that my cursor gets trapped on my secondary x screen and was wondering if anybody would mind helping me diagnose what could be causing this issue. http://askubuntu.com/questions/261574/cursor-trapped-on-secondary-x-screen
<lattera> ejv: a bug in llvm's interaction with the rtld
<holstein> Fuzzles: im saying.. boot the older kernel. if it boots, the kernel upgrade is what "broke" the driver. you reinsatll the driver module into the newer kernel, or just use the older kernel, or remove the driver and use the one from the repos
<gabkdlly> I am playing around with byobu, and I really like it. But when I open vim with multiple tabs, ctrl-pgdn does not work. Why?
<ejv> you should use a more appropriate environment, perhaps gentoo and their overlay system if you're mucking about glibc
<ejv> good luck to you
<thek_> Question: How can I easily get the currently configured DNS servers from Network manager if I'm getting this information through DHCP?
<lattera> I'd love to, but the bug is only reproducible under ubuntu 10.04
<tgm4883> thek_, nm-tool
<thek_> tgm4883 cool, thanks.
<Fuzzles> holstein, how would i reinstall the driver in the new kernel, do i need to be booted in that kernel?
<holstein> Fuzzles: you can use TTY, if you cant get into a graphical environment.. and just follow the procedure the creator suggests
<irv> what's terminal command to allow encrypted dvds to play on ubuntu?
<irv> 12.10
<Fuzzles> holstein, whats tty
<holstein> !tty | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> !dvd | irv
<ubottu> irv: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cronus> lattera, why dont you use 10.04 then? (either in a vm or in chroot)
<lattera> I am
<lattera> but I need a non-stripped version of glibc
<Fuzzles> holstein, ok ill go back to using the driver from their site and if i have this problem again ill try the tty like you said :) thanks learn something new every day
<jrib> lattera: there are unstripped packages somewhere.  hold on
<jrib> lattera: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<holstein> Fuzzles: tty is just a text console where you can work from if you cant get to the desktop.. there is also the recovery console options at boot
<Jinxed-> How can I migrate my entire setup exactly, but to a smaller harddrive safely and easily
<DarthEaron> so i get prompted with tty1 when i log in and when i press CTRL + ALT + F7 its just gibberish to me, i tryed logging into tty1 and issuing "sudo service lightdm restart" but on only brings be back to the F7 thing. i think i should mention that this happened exactly after rebooting after installing the nvidia propriatary drivers...
<cronus> lattera, you could check if there is a debug package glibc-dbg or something
<holstein> Jinxed-: i use clonezilla
<ee12155> #prog1
<ee12155> #prog1
<Jinxed-> holstein, clonezilla is fantastic but only if the destination drive is greater than or requal
<irv> also, is there any way to get into a ubuntu install remotely by default?
<irv> ssh? vnc?
<holstein> Jinxed-: i shrink them clone
<holstein> then*
<irv> or an easy command i can give the end user to enable ssh/vnc?
<DarthEaron> normally i would google this kind of thing but i cant luanch gui, also i tryed backing up xorg.conf and then restoring it from the old one then rebooting but nothing
<holstein> i have my data backed up before starting
<Jinxed-> holstein, you shrink your partitions then clone?
<cronus> lattera, apt-get source might be a good way to get the code and build it yourself with debuild
<Fuzzles> holstein, ye like a terminal where you can run commands, i tried the recovery console but could work it maybe next time ill have some idea
<mrAlmond> join #lxde
<mrAlmond> ops sorry
<DarthEaron> anyone have any idea? or at least let me know were i can find help?
<holstein> Jinxed-: correct
<tgm4883> irv, wouldn't the end user still need to work our port forwarding and their public IP address?
<holstein> DarthEaron: how are you failing to get to a GUI? can you get to tty? can you login as your user?
<Fuzzles> holstein, actually now i thnk about it when it booted after updates it didnt go into unity it made me login to a black screen with text which sounds like the tty your on about right?
<irv> tgm4883: it's a remote site for my work, i have a VPN connection there
<irv> I can ping their workstation, but can't SSH
<irv> or vnc heh
<irv> so if i can give them a terminal command to type in to enable that, i can fix the rest of their issues without making the drive
<tgm4883> irv, so for SSH, they would need to install the ssh server "sudo apt-get install ssh" should do it
<irv> i just forgot to turn on ssh when i wasup there
<irv> thx
<DarthEaron> holstein: yes i can, im on the computer now using irc in tty1, tty7 shows like gui tryed to launch but didnt, when i boot ubuntu all i get is tty1, i tried sudo service start lightdm and stop and restart but does not work...
<holstein> DarthEaron: startx might kick out some handy errors.. i would try renaming the xorg.conf.. i would try forcing vesa.. i would remove any drivers you recently installed.. i would try the graphics recovery option
<DarthEaron> im trying to run startx after "sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.confBACK"
<holstein> DarthEaron: and? any errors there? how about using the vesa driver in the xorg.conf?
<plist> fffffffff
<Gary> hello
<DarthEaron> holstein: i dont know what you mean by vesa..like failsafe? i could copt the xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf? oh also the error told me more information would be in /var/log/xorgsomething... cant i send that that file over IRC? instead of pasting in here?
<tole> wenas1
<lattera> cronus: thanks, I used `apt-get source` to fetch the source, I didn't know debuild existed
<holstein> !paste | DarthEaron paste what you think would be relevant.. sometimes i go and change the "driver" option in the xorg.conf to "vesa".. where did you get this xorg.conf?
<ubottu> DarthEaron paste what you think would be relevant.. sometimes i go and change the "driver" option in the xorg.conf to "vesa".. where did you get this xorg.conf?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lattera> I'll try with debuild
<DarthEaron> it basically says Failed to initilize the NVIDIA kernal module. then it just shows it unloading the nvidia module and one called wfb and one called fb
<holstein> DarthEaron: where did you get the driver? the xorg.conf? from tty you can remove the driver you installed and boot the machine
<jhutchins_wk> Cool!  aptitude update segfaulted!
<jhutchins_wk> So did apt-get update - reading package lists... Error!
<k1l> !away > dark3n
<ubottu> dark3n, please see my private message
<holstein> jhutchins_wk: i would run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the results
<jhutchins_wk> holstein: Like I said, segfault.
<holstein> jhutchins_wk: feel free and paste the error for myself and the other volunteers
<DarthEaron> the original xorg came was eddited when i installed the new driver, the failsafe one is one that came on the system, i looked it uses vesa driver and it still gives same output on startx. how do i remove the driver i installed? i installed it with the "additional drivers" program...
<pa3lo> hi all
<jhutchins_wk> holstein: 10:44 < jhutchins_wk> So did apt-get update - reading package lists... Error!
<alexsn> hey guys, I have an issue with unity where the top right icons vanish from sight after a new hours
<holstein> !ati | DarthEaron you can read here and see if you can remove what you installed
<ubottu> DarthEaron you can read here and see if you can remove what you installed: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<s4lted> hi pirate party at #cisco
<jhutchins_wk> Looks like it may be attempting to reboot now...
<s4lted> join now
<_ultimate> i have been reading online and i cannot find any more information about setting a specific device to s specific usb port, can anybody help me
<alexsn> any idea how to debug / resolve this
<SharkMuttleworth> alexsn: Unity is quite buggy... I suggest using a reliable interface like XFCE instead
<holstein> jhutchins_wk: open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update" and paste the *exact* error.. you can copy paste it so myself and the other volunteers can see *exactly* what happens
<jhutchins_wk> holstein: That IS the exact error.
<DarthEaron> ubottu: im stuck in command line, i cant view that... the whole problem is that i have no gui
<ubottu> DarthEaron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alexsn> any idea how to reset it?
<holstein> jhutchins_wk: let use know after "it" finishes rebooting then..
<holstein> us*
<DarthEaron> is he really a bot?
<Pici> Yes.
<DarthEaron> thats awesome.
<DarthEaron> so how can i remove the driver i installed?
<holstein> DarthEaron: you can boot live, and run a desktop.. you can share what hardware you have, and someone can lok on the wiki and see what you might have installed.. you can search for nvidia
<alexsn> ShadowStruck, any idea if I can reset it?
<s4lted> hi pir4te p4rty at #cisco join now
<jhutchins_wk> holstein: After (spontaneous)  reboot, aptitude update completed successfully
<holstein> jhutchins_wk: might want to test the hardware then.. ram/hard drive.. just to be sure
<DarthEaron> ahh...well i cant get that for in right now. my lunch break is over in about a half hour so ill just mess around on irc untill then. Thank you i really appriciate the help holstein
<jhutchins_wk> holstein: Could be bad, it's an old GX280.
<holstein> DarthEaron: you can use lspci | grep VGA to see what hardware you have
<holstein> DarthEaron: could be as easy as removing nvidia-current .. sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia-current
<DarthEaron> NVIDIA corperation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] rev a1
<holstein> DarthEaron: i would run "sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia" and hit tab and see what autocompletes
<DarthEaron> thats probably it bec uase it says its freening almost 200 mb with sounds right by how look it took to downlaod
<Arithmos> "With a single, unifying force, [s]Linux[/s] Ubuntu might become a legitimate challenge to Windows/OSX. " LOL the troll of the year
<DarthEaron> the log says someting about no screens found when i run startx now
<DarthEaron> the log says someting about no screens found when i run startx now
<holstein> !paste | DarthEaron
<ubottu> DarthEaron: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<harrisr> what is the raspbian channel
<_ultimate> i have found a site on udev rules http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<holstein> !pastebinit | DarthEaron this can be handy if you are on a CLI and stuck
<ubottu> DarthEaron this can be handy if you are on a CLI and stuck: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> !alis | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<harrisr> what?
<_ultimate> i do not understand how to make a rule for my device though as they are not well known devices
<DarthEaron> thats really usefull ubottu
<holstein> harrisr: http://www.raspbian.org/RaspbianIRC ..but this is not the place to ask for channel refferals
<DarthEaron> holstein: okay so i got a really crapping gui now when i do startx, thanks man ill download the drivers straight from nviia this time now that i know exactly what card i have, thank you. i appriciate everyones help
<DarthEaron> exit
<holstein> DarthEaron: thats progress.. good luck!
<troulouliou_dev> hi could anybody tell me where is mounted an ipad when plugged to ubuntu ?
<troulouliou_dev> i do see it in nautilus
<troulouliou_dev> but i don't see it in df -h
<holstein> troulouliou_dev: i dont think the hardware mounts like a drive
<troulouliou_dev> holstein, yeah it is a inode/folder ???
<troulouliou_dev> in properties
<_ultimate> need to smash usb ports!!! arggghh
<holstein> troulouliou_dev: i dont have the hardware here, but if you question is "why is my ipad not mounting like a hard drive?".. im suggesting it doesnt have that funcitonality
<troulouliou_dev> holstein, no i can not access the applicaitons files inside ipad' documents
<holstein> troulouliou_dev: whats the error?
<DarthEaron> awesome, i got the driver and installed and running without reboot that was awesome. oh by the way what happened to make ubuntu boot really fast? after bios i have a 6 second boot time and a 2 sec login time and a 3 sec powerdown time
<pentestbrasil> helou...
<troulouliou_dev> holstein, the folder content could not be diplayed ... unhandled Apple file control error
<holstein> !grub | DarthEaron there are "wait" options there in grub
<ubottu> DarthEaron there are "wait" options there in grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pentestbrasil> your Brazil
<holstein> troulouliou_dev: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139295/how-can-i-edit-a-root-file-on-a-non-jailbroken-ipad https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/132583 helpful troulouliou_dev ?
<VIkFreeze> hi
<troulouliou_dev> holstein, think it is a bug in ubuntu in fact : http://libiphone.lighthouseapp.com/projects/27916/tickets/270-unhandled-apple-file-control-error-7-upon-attempting-to-open-app-folder
<VIkFreeze> anyone familiar with setting up kerberos on 12.04?
<holstein> troulouliou_dev: Meanwhile, if you don't mind using ifuse, then you won't have this problem and can mount your documents folder just fine every time.
<troulouliou_dev> holstein, not installed
<Scouse> Looking to install Ubuntu...will ubuntu 12 run on my old pc running Celeron 1.7Ghz processor with 400Mb ram ???
<holstein> troulouliou_dev: thats just from that link you gave.. as a workaround.. i wouldnt wait around on fixes for iOS.. you never know how challenging those can be to fix/patch
<holstein> Scouse: i would want more ram.. i would run lubuntu
<k1l> Scouse: that is a real slow one. you should try the Lubuntu and i think with the 12.04
<holstein> yeah, i agree about 12.04 as well ^^
<SharkMuttleworth> Scouse: Try a more light-weight distribution like Arch Linux with a basic tiling Window Manager
<Scouse> what is lubuntu...I have always run Windows but tried ubuntu a while back and liked it but dont want to alter OS on laptop. Looking for something that will run quicker on old pc for the kids
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<k1l> SharkMuttleworth: that is the ubuntu support in here.
<SharkMuttleworth> k1l: Yes, but Ubuntu really isn't good on old computers. Especially not with Unity
<artrei> so i was using ubuntu and install lxde before i move to lubuntu entirely, i still have the lxde profile, can i delete this profile? or make lubuntu profile my default?
<holstein> SharkMuttleworth: lubuntu is quite appropriate. you can invite Scouse to a PM, or the OT channel to discuss ot matters
<k1l> SharkMuttleworth: thinking of your nick and  your comment on upstart i consider you stick to the guidelines in here. you have seen that there was a recommendation for Lubuntu.
<troulouliou_dev> holstein, no idea how it is mounted ? gfvs commadn do not give any output
<Scouse> Does Lubuntu look and feel like ubuntu?
<holstein> troulouliou_dev: i dont have that device, so, correct. i have no idea how it is mounted.. if i needed to mount an ipad, i would try the workaround suggested..
<artrei> Scouse, its actually more like windows
 * figure002 is surprised to see Mark online
<holstein> Scouse: lubuntu looks like lubuntu, and you can try it from a live CD
<figure002> holstein: lubuntu looks like lubuntu? that's a shocker :P
<troulouliou_dev> holstein,  ok
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Scouse> going to look at the website and youtube brb
<PrincessLuna> How can I right click?
<k1l> PrincessLuna: use the right mouse key?
<artrei> click the button next to left click
<SharkMuttleworth> PrincessLuna: Not yet a feature implemented in Linux
<PrincessLuna> k1l: artrei SharkMuttleworth  Sorry I meant right click using a touchscreen
<figure002> lol @ Mark
<Seveas> SharkMuttleworth: please stay helpful in here. #ubuntu-offtopic is for random nonsense
<k1l> PrincessLuna: which ubuntu, which device?
<SharkMuttleworth> PrincessLuna: System preferences->Mouse, there's an option for a long press to count as right click
<Scouse> #lubuntu
<Scouse> how do i change rooms?
<k1l> Scouse: /join #channelname
<jali_f> scouse "/join #roomname"
<philinux> Scouse: /j  channel
<Scouse> thank you
<jali_f> anyone have experience installing printers?
<figure002> PrincessLuna: I actually prefer to enable two-finger-scroll from the mouse settings, then right-click is tapping with two fingers (MacOS style)
<philinux> figure002: same here
<PrincessLuna> SharkMuttleworth: I'm using KDE and there is no such option and even in Gnome, I believe that option only applies to the mouse
<k1l> PrincessLuna: which ubuntu version= which device is it?
<PrincessLuna> figure002: right click works like that with the touchpad but not the touch screen
<figure002> jali_f: what is your problem?
<PrincessLuna> k1l: 12.10 or 13.04. Thinkpad s230u
<figure002> PrincessLuna: ahh, i thought you meant touchpad. I have no experience with touch screens, sorry
<PrincessLuna> figure002: Under 12.10 touch works (single only), Under 13.04 multi touch works but for some reason there is no way to right click and its annoying. In Windows 8, right click works by holding down the finger for some time.
<JaySwoozle> I dont think there has ever been a more stupid question asked but, im installing wine right now and I reacher what looks like a microsoft policy agreement thing, and  cannot figure out HOW TO PRESS THE OK BUTTON
<k1l> PrincessLuna: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26106/make-long-click-act-like-a-right-click
<k1l> but i dont know whats that on kde
<ikonia> JaySwoozle: try using tab to hilight it
<holstein> JaySwoozle: maybe just tab to it? and hit enter?.. take a screenshot if needed
<kostkon> JaySwoozle, probably the msscorefonts eula. press tab
<figure002> PrincessLuna: can you enable Two Finger Scroll in Ubuntu 12.10?
<JaySwoozle> Yes thank you guys!
<JaySwoozle> I feel like a real moron now...
<ikonia> JaySwoozle: no need
<PrincessLuna> figure002: With touchpad yes
<JaySwoozle> HOTS here i come!
<PrincessLuna> k1l: No such thing in kubuntu and even in Ubuntu I heard its only for the touchpad / mouse.
<figure002> PrincessLuna: hmm, don't know about touch screen then
<execat> Does anyone know where I can find the server side code for the Ubuntu tour (this: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/)?
<ikonia> execat: I don't think it's public
<execat> ikonia, :-/ Is it because of some Ubuntu policy (sorry, not sure how the community works) or just that someone forgot?
<ikonia> execat: it's a website....they don't normally mage websites backend available.
<SharkMuttleworth> execat: Server side code? Isn't most of it just done in the CSS and Javascript you can see as part of the page?
<rkm> hi
<rkm> i m new ubuntu user.
<execat> SharkMuttleworth, 1. Nice username. 2. The backend is the part I am expecting to look at, because it's working in a weird way. When I type in localhost from the tour web browser, it takes me to /my/ localhost page.
<execat> I just thought it was amusing, and wanted to look at the code, as to how it did it.
<ikonia> execat: it's not meant to be replicated onto your server
<SharkMuttleworth> execat: Probably just an iframe to do that
<jrtappers> rkm, Any questions?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> what is the highest byte value I can go with when encrypting ssh keys?
<jrtappers> ShapeShifter499, The bigger the keys get, the slower it gets
<ShapeShifter499> jrtappers, slower to generate? or slower connections?
<ShapeShifter499> idc how slow it takes to generate
<jrtappers> ShapeShifter499, Slower to generate, slower to login
<ShapeShifter499> hmm
<ShapeShifter499> jrtappers, what size do you suggest?
<ert3go> Hello, can someone help me install openCV 2.1 on ubuntu 12.04?
<jrtappers> ShapeShifter499, Depends, 2048 is the Default, 4096 is very high. Is this for a personal machine?
<jrtappers> Your main security focus should be on securing the private key, If an attacker got that it wouldn't matter about key length, unless it has a password
<ShapeShifter499> jrtappers, I have a 25 alphanumeric passphrase on the key
<shade34321> if i'm tarring a file can I do this tar czvf /some_other_dir/tar_dir.tgz dirname/ to tar it in another directory?
<jrtappers> ShapeShifter499, Is it a home machine, or not? I usually go with 4096 and Fail2Ban for extra security
<llutz> shade34321: sure
<jrtappers> *well, less log file mess
<shade34321> llutz: thanks, didn't want to try it before I checked because the data is crucial and therefore can not be lost. Thanks!
<ShapeShifter499> jrtappers, well seems it worked fine for the max limit of 16384
<ShapeShifter499> yes I'll use it
<ShapeShifter499> jrtappers, does it just slow the initial login or the whole speed of connection?
<Extreme> Hi, I installed a gedit plugin but I can't find it in Gedit > Preferences > Plugins. The files are at: ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins but the plugin doesn't appear in the list.
<jrtappers> ShapeShifter499, I think just generating
<jrtappers> ShapeShifter499, http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/creating-32768-bit-rsa-keys-for-fun-and-profit A bit old but relevant
<guffytf> Hi, all. I uploaded a file to an Ubuntu machine from a Mac via command-line scp and the file has a few thousand lines. On the destination (Ubuntu) machine, I can see the file using 'more', but 'wc -l' says it has 0 lines. Any idea what's going on?
<belgianguy> I've been dabbling with JMeter for the last hour, seems a bit more sophisticated than Siege
<belgianguy> woops
<belgianguy> wrong chan
<ShapeShifter499> jrtappers, sweet I'll stick with my freshly generated16384 rsa key then lol
<guffytf> Oh, I just tried head, and it displayed loads of data all on one line. Maybe my end-of-line characters are wrong??
<ShapeShifter499> jrtappers, weird though I can't seem to go beyond that value,   I get an error " key bits exceeds maximum 16384"
<ShapeShifter499> jrtappers, same error on my netbook
<jrtappers> 16384 * 2 = 32768, may be the problem
<jrtappers> 32768 is listed as the max length so there may be bugs at half full length, seems like too close for coincidence
<feydraurha80> hello
<feydraurha80> where can i ask a few things about .deb package management ?
<Sarger001> Want to dual boot with puppy, but guys over at puppy ushered me over to here.
<dtcrshr> Sarger001: puppy is awesome to make a snes / sega box :D
<dtcrshr> what bothers you?
<Sarger001> ?
<Sarger001> Oh, partitioning help.
<Sarger001> I've got my partitions made
<Sarger001> but don't know how to install into that partition
<holstein> Sarger001: i have never installed puppy.. i would just install ubuntu, and boot puppy live, and make it a save partition
<holstein> i should say, i have not installed puppy after i did it once and decided it was unecessary
<Sarger001>  Ubuntu is installed.
<Sarger001> Do i need to edit the GRUB Bootloader once installed?
<Sarger001> Or will it auto update?
<Testtube302> Hello I currently have Ubuntu 8.04LTS Server running a older kernel 2.6.24-21-server. I am trying to install the Kernel sources but it appears they have been deleted?
<Testtube302> I am getting Package linux-headers-2.6.24-21-server is not available I have checked online and the package seems to be gone.
<kapepy> I have a problem with star TSP 650 printer. The printer seems to be connected okay, but I can not print anything. Trying to print test page results the job going into queue being  marked as "processing". Nothing comes out. What could be wrong?
<ashutosh> nick GrungeMachine
<kapepy> I downloaded, compiled & installed the driver from Star homepage. Oh, and I'm running 12.04 with 64bit kernel
<packetfrog> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<happyface> !ping
<Testtube302> Hello I currently have Ubuntu 8.04LTS Server running a older kernel 2.6.24-21-server. I am trying to install the Kernel sources but it appears they have been deleted? I am getting Package linux-headers-2.6.24-21-server is not available
<mandoguit> kapepy:    no printer expert here but you might want to try using the CUPS setup.....   enter the following in your web browser  https://localhost:631/  >  CUPS for Administrators > Adding Printers and Classes
<gummyw0rmz> WHATS up :D
<Fetentone> ciao a tutti voi! 1835 utenti :D
<kapepy> thanks mandoquit :) What should I check from there?
<kapepy> processing since
<kapepy> Tue Mar 12 18:44:16 2013
<kapepy> "Ready to print."
<Fetentone> ragazzi, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come mai nei link in Xchat il click diretto del tasto sinistro del mouse non mi apre il browser? eppure mi sembra tutto settato per bene. Per aprire il link devo necessariamente cliccare col tasto destro del mouse e poi opzionare Apri collegamento nel browser. Grazie
<woodt> Greetings!  Who is the Ubuntu/Debian maintainer for Drupal6?
<jrtappers> How do I set up mouse buttons in ubuntu, IE thumb buttons
<Physicist> Greetings folks..
<k1l> woodt: see in launchpad.net or on packages.ubunut.com
<k1l> !it | Fetentone
<ubottu> Fetentone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<woodt> Thanks, K1l
<kapepy> the printer has been processing the test page for half an hour now...
<k1l> woodt: packages.ubuntu.com (had a typo in the url)
<Physicist> My ubuntu 10.04 is without sound.. I tried install a package Alsa for Beats Audio and I do not listen anything... The installation did not finish because one problem in compilation.. Any advice?
<llutz> woodt: apt-cache show drupal|grep -i maintai
<llutz> drupal6 even
<yourimym1> hey how to sudo edit config file from terminal ?
<woodt> Thank you, llutz
<kwyjibo> Today's challenge. find the word "Linux" on ubuntu.com. Good luck.
<SonikkuAmerica> yourimym1: Umm, which config file do you need to edit as root?
<Testtube302> lol
<k1l> yourimym1: sudo nano /path/to/file
<k1l> kwyjibo: that is not the topic  for a technical support channel
<yourimym1> SonikkuAmerica: set_config file for something i need
<antz> am i still muted or can ppl hear me?
<jrtappers> kwyjibo, Like this http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu ? :D
<SonikkuAmerica> yourimym1: k1l has it right, just make sure you absolutely need root permissions.
<Extreme> antz: we can hear you! :)
<Testtube302> I can hear you
<Physicist> Can anybody help me?
<SonikkuAmerica> antz: We read you loud and clear.
<antz> yay :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SonikkuAmerica> !gq > SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica, please see my private message
<kwyjibo> From Ubuntu.com's download page: "My Ubuntu setup is faster than a PC and prettier than a Mac..." It's still a PC.
<SofS> About cupsd.conf, I am trying to set it so normal users cant access the admin pages, but can still add/remove printers. Got this far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608304/ but there is that error. Any ideas?
<llutz> kwyjibo: do you have any ubuntu support question?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot > kwyjibo
<ubottu> kwyjibo, please see my private message
<Testtube302> How often is it appropriate to repeat a question for help?
<Physicist> SonikkuAmerica: I already asked.
<Physicist> My ubuntu 10.04 is without sound.. I tried install a package Alsa for Beats Audio and I do not listen anything... The installation did not finish because one problem in compilation.. Any advice?
<yourimym1> SonikkuAmerica: sudo nano /home/moataz/set/config , where to right the file name to be edited ?
<yourimym1> before path or after ?
<k1l> yourimym1: stop
<SonikkuAmerica> yourimym1: After (syntax you have there is correct)
<k1l> yourimym1: there should not be root rights needed in your home folder
<yourimym1> k1l: ?
<Sarger001> Is it possible to reinstall GRUB?
<eian> I want to setup a few LXC containers to have "pass-through" networking - I want to have them grab DHCP addresses from my home router. I can't find a guide to set this up...
<SonikkuAmerica> yourimym1: If you're trying to edit a config file inside your home dir tree, you shouldn't need to sudo.
<yourimym1> SonikkuAmerica: sudo nano /home/moataz/set/config set_config  like this ?
<yourimym1> i can't save it while in dir
<llutz> Sarger001: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc && sudo update-grub
<SonikkuAmerica> yourimym1: Just try [ nano ~/set/config ] for now
<Sarger001> Will that update the bootloader?
<Sarger001> Or do i have to do that manually?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sarger001: Pardon my butting but yes, it will.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sarger001: That's what the [ && sudo update-grub ] part is about
<Testtube302> Hello I currently have Ubuntu 8.04LTS Server running a older kernel 2.6.24-21-server. I am trying to install the Kernel sources but it appears they have been deleted? I am getting Package linux-headers-2.6.24-21-server is not available
<Sarger001> ok, so if i've just installed puppy to dual boot with ubuntu, i can just reinstall grub?
<Sarger001> instead of editing menu.lst
<llutz> Sarger001: there is no menu.lst with grub2
<layer3> [Guest9234] anyone here
<woodt> Just noticed that my Drupal 6 install on 10.04 is out of date despite having the latest official packages.  Anyone know how best to handle this?
<Sarger001> Great lol, everyones telling me to edit menu.lst
<ert3go> Hello, please help me resolve this error : http://pastie.org/6462242
<philinux> Sarger001: run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<Sarger001> So if i reinstall grub, puppy will appear alongside ubuntu?
<Sarger001> That's great
<layer3> [Guest9234] can someone help iam new ti ubuntu i just installed it im woundering do i need to install a virtualbox or no is it needed?
<philinux> Sarger001: depends if puppy took control
<ert3go> you're better judge of that layer3
<Guest52391> Ubuntu: why is cmatrix missing from the repo all of this sudden?
<holstein> !info cmatrix
<ubottu> cmatrix (source: cmatrix): simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-4 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<happyface> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ert3go> Hello, can anyone help me solve this error : http://pastie.org/6462242
<holstein> Guest52391: i find it here.. whats the issue?
<yourimym1> SonikkuAmerica: how to save file from nano then after editing ?
<llutz> ert3go: you need package libv4l1-dev   or whatever package libv4l1 contains
<Guest52391> holstein: unable to locate package cmatrix
<SonikkuAmerica> yourimym1: Hit Ctrl+X, then Y, then ENTER. You'll be back at terminal and the file is saved.
<holstein> ert3go: i ran "apt-cache search libv4ll" and came up with libv4l-0 and libv4l-dev in the 12.04 repos
<holstein> !info libv4l-dev
<ubottu> libv4l-dev (source: v4l-utils): Collection of video4linux support libraries (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.8-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<yourimym1> SonikkuAmerica: thx very much for help
<yourimym1> and thx for all also :)
<ert3go> holstein, I think I did apt-get install libv4l* and downloaded it
<ert3go> installed*
<philinux> Guest52391: which version ubuntu you got
<holstein> ert3go: just confirm then, since you use the word "think"
<ert3go> holstein, sudo apt-get install libv4l1*
<holstein> ert3go: i would actually sudo apt-get install what returns from the search
<ert3go> okay
<ert3go> but now I've run into different errors :/
<holstein> Guest52391: sudo apt-get install cmatrix , and pastebin errors
<mkozjak> hello
<eydaimon> what switch does lsof need to display ports instead of service name? I can't see it in the manpage
<eydaimon> found it
<eydaimon> -P
<mkozjak> i have been struggling with getting a simple php using 'sqlite_open' to work - all i get is 'PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function sqlite_open() in /var/www/getch.php on line 3'; i have everything installed; phpinfo() shows that everything is loaded; any ideas?
<ert3go> holstein, can you help with this : http://pastie.org/6462305
<mkozjak> php -m | grep sqlite
<mkozjak> pdo_sqlite
<mkozjak> sqlite3
<holstein> File /home/ert3go/OpenCV-2.1.0/opencv.pc.cmake.in does not exist. ..maybe it needs to me created ert3go .. or maybe whatever you are trying to install is broken.. what are you doing?
<cconstantine> hey all, I'm having problems with my laptop's wifi; it's doing 802.11n really horribly and I can't figure out how to tell the wireless card to not do 802.11n (network related modules are: rtl8192ce, rtlwifi)
<Testtube302> Hello I currently have Ubuntu 8.04LTS Server running a older kernel 2.6.24-21-server. I am trying to install the Kernel sources but it appears they have been deleted? I am getting Package linux-headers-2.6.24-21-server is not available
<ert3go> holstein, trying to install openCV 2.1 on ubuntu 12.04 so that I can run sikuli properly. I am following this guide : http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/InstallGuide_Linux
<holstein> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<holstein> Testtube302: its EOL soon
<gummyw0rmz> EOM rounds complete
<Testtube302> I undestand that
<Testtube302> But its not EOL now.
<Testtube302> And i have it in production...
<holstein> Testtube302: i wouldnt worry about having a server specific kernel.. try the generic.. or /join #ubuntu-server ..also, think about migrating
<edu> hi there, I'm using irssi (with screen) I run nicklist.pl but names doesn't appear. In ubuntu 12.04 need to configure something more?
<ert3go> holstein, trying to install openCV 2.1 on ubuntu 12.04 so that I can run sikuli properly. I am following this guide : http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/InstallGuide_Linux
<holstein> ert3go: if it were me, i would start here http://www.sikuli.org/download.html and download and start with the readme there
<ert3go> holstein, I did that too
<ert3go> holstein : /home/ert3go/Sikuli-r931-linux-i686/Sikuli-IDE/libs/libVisionProxy.so: libml.so.2.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ert3go> that's the error I get when I run a sikuli script ^
<holstein> ert3go: ask the maintainers
<elena-IK> how do I prevent my virtual terminals from beeing flooded with kernel messages? I put "loglevel=3" in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT /etc/default/grub, but after entering the luks password the messages appear again. "dmesg -n 3" does the job fine after boot, but how do I do that automatically?
<ert3go> ok thanks holstein
<yourimym1> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<bhavesh> how do I type in superscript and subscript in ubuntu? I tried copying from a HTML file with <sub> and <sup> tags which I used but it was again normal text when I pasted in glade. However pasting from wikipedia worked.
<misterswag> im having issues trying to get unity to be back to default
<misterswag> i instaleld gnome 3
<misterswag> but it went heywire
<misterswag> ppa-purge gnome3 and ricoz testing
<misterswag> and i get red artifacts in unity
<misterswag> in chrome
<misterswag> mission icons
<superboot> misterswag: Don't use the Enter key for punctuation. We arn't afraid of long paragraphs.
<misterswag> :) i will remember that
<Guest52391> philinux: 12.10
<misterswag> its like it went to an oldie theme
<heikoL> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/jompmxhg/VirtualBoxError_001.png  <- is this VirtualBox Extension Pack somewhere in the repos? or do I really need to install that manually after every VirtualBox update?
<Extreme> bhavesh: For a Label switch on "Use markup" in the "General" tab of the Label properties. img: http://i.stack.imgur.com/HR3Kz.png
<Guest52391> holstein: E: unable to locate package cmatrix
<holstein> heikoL: i think so, since it cant be included by default
<holstein> Guest52391: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<yourimym1> i have problem , i tried to instal kde plasma desktop and to enjoy kde with experince but things went wrong , so i canceled installation (closed terminal window) , and now am using unity , the problem is whne i run system update i get things for kde , but i dont wanna to have this updates in the update list , is there remove command or something to ignore these kde update  and make it wont appear in my update list ?
<yourimym1> !cmatrix
<holstein> !info cmatrix
<ubottu> cmatrix (source: cmatrix): simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-4 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<GrungeMachine> exit
<bhavesh> Extreme, thanks, but there is no such option for editing text of a button
<Guesty93> hello
<edu> hi there, I'm using irssi (with screen) I run nicklist.pl but names doesn't appear. In ubuntu 12.04 need to configure something more?
<holstein> yourimym1: i would go to a package manager and remove whatever kde apps and libs you dont want
<holstein> edu: run /names
<Guest52391> holstein: did it thrice
<holstein> Guest52391: did what?
<Guesty93> can someone help i just downloaded ubuntu first time do i need a virtualbox or is it needed?
<holstein> Guesty93: depends on what you want to do, but you dont need virtualbox to boot the live CD
<_raven> (how) is vlc able to open playlists which contain only one line of file?
<Guesty93> i dont do much online im on youtube alot
<holstein> Guesty93: you dont need ubuntu to watch youtube.. what are you trying to do?
<Guest52391> holstein: maybe i dont have that repo enabled
<Guesty93> iam having trouble setting up the virtualbox is why i ask if it was needed
<holstein> Guest52391: open synaptic, or the software center and search..
<Guesty93> i wanted something differnt then windows
<holstein> Guesty93: it depends on what you are doing
<holstein> Guesty93: if you want to replace windows..
<Guesty93> just chat and go on youtube thats it
<holstein> !install | Guesty93
<ubottu> Guesty93: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Guesty93> i like ubuntu better
<yourimym1> holstein: am afriad to remove wrong package , , any other way , or i remove any kde named package even kde lib something ?!
<holstein> Guesty93: you *are* chatting.. and i assume you have a web browser.. but, if you like to install ubuntu, that link shows how
<lisandrop05> hello  to every one I'm installing firehol and when I exec "frirehol try" I get a lot of errors like this: "iptables: Memory allocation problem." I where lokking at top command while I where doing and is a lot of memory free in the system
<holstein> yourimym1: then dont remove anything
<Guesty93> yes i already have downloaded ubuntu it works fine i like it better then windows i just needed to know if i can run ubuntu without virtualbox
<holstein> !info firehol
<ubottu> firehol (source: firehol): An easy to use but powerful iptables stateful firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.273-1 (quantal), package size 171 kB, installed size 840 kB
<holstein> lisandrop05: are you typo-ing it?
<yourimym1> holstein: any other way ?
<holstein> yourimym1: to what?
<yourimym1> to solve my problem ?
<holstein> yourimym1: you dont have a problem.. you have kde packages you installed, and you dont want them anymore.. if you want to remove them, remove them
<holstein> yourimym1: if you are "afraid" then, just go with what you got
<lisandrop05> holstein: I don't untherstand what you means
<yourimym1> holstein: i cant remeber the packages i've added is there default name for it  ?
<holstein> lisandrop05: you say "i exec frirehol". is that a typo?
<Guest52391> holstein: it is not there
<lisandrop05> holstein: no, I execute "firehol try command"
<holstein> yourimym1: i would open a package manager and search "kde".. or see what is in the list that you wnt to remove and remove them
<yourimym1> holstein: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu like this one ?
<holstein> yourimym1: like, any kde application that you dont want on your system..
<holstein> lisandrop05: i use ufw
<yourimym1> holstein: appreciate you help :)
<holstein> !gufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<holstein> yourimym1: it shouldnt hurt to just leave them there.. just take up space on the disk
<Guest52391> is it in community repo
<lisandrop05> holstein: I'm on ubuntu server
<yourimym1> holstein: it's just bothering me while chooseing what to update
<holstein> lisandrop05: ufw is the non-gui version i use on server
<elena-IK> is putting "dmesg -n 3" in /etc/rc.local a good/bad idea?
<lisandrop05> holstein: but I'll need to reconfigure my rules
<lisandrop05> wich work OK on another servers
<holstein> lisandrop05: i would try the server channel, or wait for another volunteer familiar with firehol
<lisandrop05> I just don't know why I'm getting this error
<lisandrop05> server channel?
<holstein> lisandrop05: /join #ubuntu-server for the server channel
<Mip5> Hi Folks - I've got a powerful machine (dual qc processors, 24 GB of ram) running 12.04. Recently apt-get update goes fast (fast downloads), but then crawls during Reading Package Lists. It often takes 20 minutes! Any ideas or things to try?
<ert3go> holstein, can you explain me the steps in comments of Jac Obi here : http://karytech.blogspot.in/2011/02/opencv-22-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<kimibe_n> hello!
<fego> I am using a dell inspiron 15 R , this system is so silent while on windows 8 but the fans get busy when i run ubuntu for a while. This system has intel hd 4000 graphics
<holstein> ert3go: i dont like to get that far out of the repo versions.. things tend to break, and i dont know what features you are trying to get, but i would ask yourself if its worth it.. this could be only the start of the hassle
<ert3go> holstein, :(. I am following the steps mentioned here : http://www.samontab.com/web/2010/04/installing-opencv-2-1-in-ubuntu/
<holstein> fego: you can try something like jupiter http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html though i would know how to remove and undo
<kimibe_n> Can anybody tell me if UCK or ubuntu bilder are stable as you can suggest me to use at work for 10-15 machines?
<holstein> kimibe_n: i just used clonezilla and cloned mine
<kimibe_n> holstein livecd would be very nice...
<anonona> i built 12.04 on a ppc mac by terminal now i cant get gui to connect to wired or wireless - tried booting from a live 13.04 but graphics are hopeless - anyone know how to enable connections from terminal or to upgrade from the live cd im booting from?
<kimibe_n> holstein that's why I am searching an iso creator...
<holstein> kimibe_n: id say just try them.. i found issue with all of them.. and deciced not to use one.. try remastersys as well
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> anonona: i would try that from the live CD... ppc suppport is challenging
<holstein> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kimibe_n> holstein remateresys does not have update since long time and it's support is too bad.. I am trying uck and ubuntu bilder. they seems works fine. but I just try them at home. I dont have a change to try them at office..
<raven_> hi
<kimibe_n> holstein what did you see as problem?
<holstein> kimibe_n: using them, and getting a result that was usable..
<raven_> i am trying out this script: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/24952/script-to-monitor-folder-for-new-files i do not get any filename output - any ideas?
<kimibe_n> holstein did you use uck and ubuntu-builder both?
<anonona> yeah that didnt work - ppc is too rare for the info to be easy to get
<kimibe_n> holstein hmmm.. :(
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<holstein> kimibe_n: ^^
<KatnissEverdeen> is selena gomez a virgin?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wth did I walk into?!
<compdoc> you walked into lust etc, it seems
<KatnissEverdeen> ban me!
<KatnissEverdeen> !ops
<kimibe_n> holstein I had found the same page.. But I think uck and others are making the same thinks on background..
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<KatnissEverdeen> ban me!
<KatnissEverdeen> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<KatnissEverdeen> ban me!
<Myrtti> KatnissEverdeen: how about you just go away
<raven_> how to monitor a folder for new files and get the filename of them?
<Caster2141> *!help
<edu> holstein: I'm not looking for that, I need nicklist.pl running
<edu> hi there, I'm using irssi (with screen) I run nicklist.pl but names doesn't appear. In ubuntu 12.04 need to configure something more?
<holstein> edu: i put my .pl's i the directory suggested at the site.. i'll look
<holstein> edu: i am using irssi in screen as well
<raven_> how to monitor a folder for new files and get the filename of them?
<holstein> !patience | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edu> holstein: In 12.04? I have the script in .irssi/scripts/ and do /run nicklist but nothing changes
<holstein> edu: /usr/share/irssi/scripts is where i put them... i just put my config and plugs where i want..
<edu> holstein: when I put /run nicklist irssi says: Nicklist loaded
<anonona> anyone know a command i can give from a live 13.04 to upgrade my 12.04 ? with no graphics due to an old ppc machine
<holstein> edu: i dont use nicklist but the plugs i use are loaded
<holstein> edu: i have to run, but http://scripts.irssi.org/ is what i used
<Zer0Glitch> Does anyone have a get for Truecrypt?
<holstein> Zer0Glitch: a get? i get it from http://www.truecrypt.org/
<Zer0Glitch> Download .tar.gz has no install file. Can't get it to run.
<Zer0Glitch> Help?
<tgm4883> Zer0Glitch, did you run the file in the tar.gz file?
<Zer0Glitch> Yes. Only opens in text format.
<Zer0Glitch> I'm thinking either one of my file associations is poorly directed, or i'm using the wrong command
<tgm4883> Zer0Glitch, I have a feeling that you need to make it executable and run it from the command line
<bean__> tar xf whatever.tar.gz
<holstein> Zer0Glitch: typically, you would ask truecrypc for help.. but you download and exctract and run the setup that is extracted.. click it and follow the instructions
<Zer0Glitch> tar xf makes it executable?
<holstein> Zer0Glitch: you can also literally click on it. im doing it now
<bean__> no, it'll extract it.
<holstein> Zer0Glitch: its installed and running...
<Zer0Glitch> When I click on the truecrypt-7.1a-setup-x86 it keeps opening in LeafPad
<holstein> Zer0Glitch: try right click and open in terminal.. try navigating to it in terminal and running it
<tgm4883> Zer0Glitch, LeafPad probably took over opening shell scripts
<kor> Hi, does some one knows? how can i change the priority and memory usage of some app? i mean permanently, thanks.
<Mip5> Gotta run - thanks anyway. M
<buddha__> New_User_Testing
<buddha__> Hello...is this thing  working ?
<kimibe_n> please if anyone using uck or ubuntu-builder tell me your experiences..
<DJones> buddha__: Yes
<buddha__> Danke
<buddha__> quit
<buddha__> exit
<DJones> !de | buddha__
<ubottu> buddha__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<buddha__> Sorry..
<DJones> buddha__: No probs, just thought it worth mentioning for future reference
<buddha__> I shall keep that in mind ;)
<lhoersten> I have sticky edges disabled in 12.04 but my mouse is still getting stuck in between monitors. anyone know how to fix this?
<tgm4883> lhoersten, sticky edges?
<lhoersten> tgm4883: yeah
<buddha__> pa
<raven_> how to monitor a folder for new files and get the filename of them?
<tgm4883> lhoersten, where did you set that?
<lhoersten> tgm4883: settings -> dislpays -> sticky edges
<tgm4883> lhoersten, did you also change the launcher placement on your far left monitor?
<lhoersten> tgm4883: no it's still on my far left monitor where it defaulted to
<tgm4883> lhoersten, by default, it's on both monitors
<lhoersten> tgm4883: then yes I must have changed it to just the primary monitor
<raven_> how to monitor a folder for new files and get the filename of them?
<tgm4883> lhoersten, hmm. Odd, because with sticky edges off and it set to only use my left monitor, it doesn't stick to my middle monitor edge
<tgm4883> raven_, I'm unsure of a program that could do it, but if you know python it's not too difficult
<lhoersten> tgm4883: it never used to for me either. I rebooted and now its borken
<tgm4883> lhoersten, sorry I couldn't be more help
<lhoersten> raven_: inotify
<daemoen> lo all.  found an oab-java project for ubuntu, happen to know if it supports both the jre and jdks ?
 * daemoen would imagine there must be a few users here familiar with it (oab-java6 on github)
<lhoersten> raven_: check out "man inotifywait"
<tgm4883> raven_, looks like iwatch will do it http://iwatch.sourceforge.net/index.html (iwatch uses inotify)
<quantum> I am just about fed up with Debian.
<quantum> Ancient.
<Zer0Glitch> So I managed to fix the issue with my Truecrypt install opening in Leafpad. I used alien to turn the .tar.gz into a .deb and installed that way.
<jrib>  /msg ubottu truecrypt
<quantum> Looks like raring might be out next month?
<jrib> !truecrypt | Zer0Glitch
<ubottu> Zer0Glitch: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<DJones> quantum: Correct
<quantum> Will XFCE be up to date on Raring?
<tgm4883> quantum, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfce&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Zer0Glitch> Thanks ubottu
<DJones> quantum: Best asking in #ubuntu+1 thats where support is for unreleased versions
<quantum> Kool.
<quantum> Is selinux integrated in Ubuntu?  Upstart?
<tgm4883> quantum, it would appear that xfce is up to date on quantal
<rrezon> ?
<tgm4883> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<rrezon> ?
<quantum> Hiinteresting...
<czz> hellopat, how can I grep more than one string while using whois?
<quantum> Is AppArmor easier to use?
<tgm4883> quantum, I've not used selinux since fedora core 6, so IDK
<quantum> tgm4883: Is AA fairly easy to use in practice tho?
<jrib> czz: grep 'foo\|bar'
<tor_> i moved some music folders and had to choose merge in the target directory. but now i get double folder listings. what is this and why wil not my windows computer read those spesific folders. windows complains that it is unknown location
<tgm4883> quantum, I'd browse that page, it's got good info on it
<tor_> the files is on a external usb drive ntfs
<czz> jrib, Thanks. What's the "
<czz> jrib, What's the "\" for?
<jrib> czz: to escape the |
<quantum> I notice that Fedora has dropped Upstart.  Any idea why?
<jrib> quantum: this channel is for ubuntu support; we wouldn't know
<DJones> quantum: You'd have to ask in the fedora support channels
<rrezon> hey guys check this out http://hollywoodtodaynews.com/
<quantum> Well have there been problems with Upstart?
<rrezon> http://hollywoodtodaynews.com/
<rrezon> http://hollywoodtodaynews.com/
<rrezon> http://hollywoodtodaynews.com/
<rrezon> http://hollywoodtodaynews.com/
<FloodBot1> rrezon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuizAngioletti> how do I post something on pastebin without a GUI?
<Shibumi> Could you use lynx?
<v2zz> hi! i try to synchronize my data folder to drobox folder. use rsync with only 2 params so far recurcive and update and they do well for me. but, when i rename directory it's not renamed, it's only copied (so 2 dirs appear on destionation). anybody knows how to make renaming work?
<LuizAngioletti> Shibumi: no. No links. I have no mouse.
<LuizAngioletti> Shibumi: so I can't really copy the error messages...
<xrq> hi! I followed the ubuntu.com instructions for setting up a usb stick to boot ubuntu on a mac.  when I start it with the option key down, the stick does not show up as a boot device.  how do I boot from it?
<rrezon> hey guys can you check this web page for me so i can just look at how many people are online right now http://hollywoodtodaynews.com/
<Shibumi> LuizAngioletti Can you upload files to paste bin? Because if so, you could cat the errors into a file, then use lynx to go to paste bin, and upload it
<Shibumi> LuizAngioletti There's also pastebininit, it allows uploading of files to pastebin from cli. You can install it with apt-get install pastebininit
<rogier> I used a applet in the upper taskbar in gnome 2 to set the brightness of the backlight on my laptop. Is there something available in gnome 3 classic?
<Shibumi> LuizAngioletti Here's the URL: http://linuxers.org/article/pastebinit-command-line-pastebin-client
<Limurx> xrq: Some kinds of bios simply don't support booting via USB, or need to enabled in the boot settings. Did you check that?
<tor_> ubutntu has f#c#ed up my music folder. i need some help
<xrq> Limurx: it's a mac. it doesn't have a bios
<xangua> rogier: if by classic you mean fallback mode, i believe it does use Indicators, doesn't it¿ https://launchpad.net/~indicator-brightness/+archive/ppa http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available?page=2&tab=votes#tab-top
<xangua> !language | tor_
<ubottu> tor_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jman074> is anyone running openjdk java 7
<xrq> Limurx: also, all modern macs like this one do support booting via usb stick
<yasmin_> Oii
<tor_> yes, sry
<Shibumi> Limurx Can't you use rEFIt?
<tor_> but i need and want help now
<rogier> xangua: that seems for unity. Gnome 3 classic is an option in the start up menu (where you can choice for unity/ gnome 3/ gnome 3 classic. I think it's a mode for people who prefer the gnome 2 like interface.
<s9iper1> my touchpad stop workingi dont wana logout or restart how can i set it back ??
<jman074> i need to delete my temp internet files "applications and applets" im running openjdk java 7. any one know how to accomplish this
<Shibumi> s9iper1 Why don't you just log out?
<Limurx> xrq: I never used a Mac to be honest :) From my experience, it doesn't depend on if the pc is old or not, but the bios. As this doesn't apply to macs, I ran out of knowledge ;)
<s9iper1> shibumi:i cant logout i am middle of some work anyother way to set it back
<tgm4883> s9iper1, what kind of touchpad?
<dhci> I can launch nautilus and see my smartphone appear as SAMSUNG_Android_SGH-I747 but I'm wondering how it gets that name. I don't see it in the /dev/disk/by-id area for example. I'd like to mount this automatically with udev to a fixed mount point
<s9iper1> tgm4883:its laptop touchpad
<Shibumi> s9iper1 You could try "sudo rmmod psmouse" and then "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<pepepon> hi, i have a maxtor hd from a dvd recorder and i would like to recover the data. Right now it is connected and the BIOS recognize the HD, however i cannot "see" the unit from ubuntu, is there anyway to do so ?
<tgm4883> Shibumi, I was thinking similar for synaptics
<Shibumi> s9iper1 Or whatever touchpad driver your ubuntu is using
<Shibumi> s9iper1 Isn't it synaptics-input-x86 or something like that now?
<dhci> pepon did you try running 'dmesg' from a console to see if it listed as a /dev/ device? also /dev/disk/by-uuid can sometimes show it as a device entry that you can mount
<s9iper1> shibumi: its working by those command thanks dude
<Shibumi> s9iper1 Cool beans!
<akar1m> hi ubuntu
<pepepon> any hint?
<holstein> pepepon: depends on how it is formatted, and if you are "allowed" to access it. wont hurt to try photorec from the testdisk suite
<holstein> !testdisk
<pepepon> photorec?
<holstein> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<pepepon> installing it now
<pepepon> from sudo apt-get...
<holstein> pepepon: its what i use on drive that wont mount, and let me access data.. its more for "broken" drives than proprietary formats
<pepepon> holstein:  can you tell me the basic commands to check it ?
<quantum> Anyone know of an open-source cloud service (not software) which is free, -and- allows you to use your own private key?
<Industrial> I'm not in Unity, rather I'm using i3wm right now. What services am I missing? I get this error a lot: https://gist.github.com/Industrial/9cc306bf7d7383f7c563
<Shibumi> quantum Would that be spideroak?
<pepepon> holstein:  i just executed testdisk
<Shibumi> quantum I know they let you have private keys
<holstein> pepepon: there are no "basic" commands that are going to do anything for you. you have a drive that has been formatted by a proprietary system. best case, you bang you head against the wall for a bit, and get the files off.. unlabled ..or, you get some information as to what format they used on the drive
<quantum> Shibumi: Nice, thanks.  I'll check it out.
<buddha_> Test_Message
<quantum> buddha_: Didn't work.
<pepepon> holstein:  i got to the point where i have to choose the partition table type
<buddha_> What did i do wrong :)
<buddha_> quantum: What did i do wrong ?
<quantum> buddha_: just teasing...
<holstein> pepepon: that is the problem.. and the answer is, they dont have to let you know the type, or let you access it
<pepepon> i see
<holstein> pepepon: i would try some read-only options.. it literally shouldnt hurt anything
<pepepon> yes, but which oneÇ?
<buddha_> newbee_Testing
<holstein> pepepon: i would start with the first one that looks plausible, then to the next..
<pepepon> no idea
<pawel_> Hello :D
<holstein> pepepon: you can always ask them what they did
<pepepon> thanks a lot holstein  the problem is that i dont know the dvd recorded, my dad just gave me the hdd
<pepepon> :/
<holstein> pepepon: maybe he can recall what manufacturer, or let you know that the data is really not all that important
<pepepon> holstein:  the hdd is from his boss xD
<pepepon> gonna reboot
<pepepon> anyways, i appreciate your help buddy!
<pepepon> bye
<calos_> esos
<holstein> pepepon: you will need to know that to do anything .. otherwise, you can just try all the options
<coolroot> the only thing i regret is leaving ubuntu .... i made that coz i need to before 10.04 will be outdated now i got 12.04 and my laptop can't keep up with the gfx .... decide to go mint and from there can't get help from people :(
<tgm4883> coolroot, did you try unity 2d?
<tozen> coolroot: lubuntu or xubuntu
<hpubuntu> hey I just had a package fail during installation in the software center,   I need a command to reset the displaced packages,  I did it before I cannot remember,  dpkg - l  or something? can someone help?
<tgm4883> hpubuntu, was it "apt-get -f install"?
<coolroot> i got mint now
<holstein> hpubuntu: i usually run 'sudo apt-get update' and look for error messages
<tozen> hpubuntu: dpkg -a configure ?
<hpubuntu> yes that's it thank you all
<holstein> coolroot: what desktop environment? you can try XFCE.. i feel like it is a lot like the older gnome2, just well supported
<coolroot> first cinnamon and not happy on that to huge my laptop can't keep up the fx on that so decided mint MATE but less support less help on the web too
<holstein> coolroot: i prefer XFCE to mate, but enjoy what you got, and keep in mind, this is the ubuntu support channel
<tozen> coolroot: noprobs mint is debian based as well ;)
<coolroot> yeah i should've stayed to 12.04 and get xfce on what am i thinkin that time!?
<coolroot> sorry just sayin my frustration no wonder ubuntu is gettin huge
<lacrymology> latest openssl has a bug http://rt.openssl.org/Ticket/Display.html?id=3002&user=guest&pass=guest this is affecting my ubuntu 12.04 box. Is there a way to downgrade?
<jali_f> anyone have experience setting up brother printers on networks?
<cj> hey folks
<cj> how do I check the default permissions of /etc/mail and /etc/mail/* in the sendmail package?
<Akiva-Mobile> With ubuntu one, and my account, is there a way to save my software configuration? So say when I do a new install, I just load my profile, and it installs my entire suite of software?
<tozen> cj: hayea
<tgm4883> lacrymology, do you know the previous version? You can install a specific version of a package by doing 'apt-get install <packagename>=<packageversion>'
<cj> Akiva-Mobile: yeah: dpkg -l > /tmp/foo ; cp /tmp/foo /media/my-usb-disk
 * cj ducks
<Akiva-Mobile> cj: I was thinking more along the lines of a cloud
<Akiva-Mobile> I actually hate usb drives
<Akiva-Mobile> they corrupt so easily
<DJones> !cloning | Akiva-Mobile
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<elisa87> Do you know how to solve "/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/bits/fcntl2.h:45: undefined reference to `__open_too_many_args'" http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608741/ ???
<Akiva-Mobile> DJones: Ah, so its not mainlined yet. need at least a level 2 user.
<janisozaur_> how can i record two audio streams (e.g. from external webcam microphone and laptop's integrated mic) at once?
<giacomo> buonsera a tutti
<janisozaur_> !it | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<raven_> vlc: how to reload the playlist every loop
<Wizzz> I use pm-hibernate to hibernate, i have 8gb ram. When i resume, only 4 gb of ram filled and depending what memory pages are in swap that might result in applications
<Wizzz> having too much page faults and being unresponsive for a long time is there a way to restore exactly the pages i had in ram when i hibernated, or fill as much ram as possible?
<dtcrshr> silly question, iv i put up an hard drive with ubuntu installed, into another machine , completly different, will it boot?
<lacrymology> tgm4883: I'm looking at the update history, and it looks like it upgraded from 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.6 to ..ubuntu5.7. If I try to install openssl=...ubuntu5.7 it says "already at it's newest version", if I try ...ubuntu5.6 it says version ..5.6 not found
<nick|here> hi. I got a SSD system. What should i put on the SSD ? I'll put my /home to a 7200 rpm Drive(way bigger). Should I keep /usr and /var on SSD or move some other too? (SSD is 250G)
<llutz> dtcrshr: most likely it will, problem might be graphics/wifi
<tgm4883> lacrymology, you did 'apt-get install openssl=1.0.1-4ubuntu5.6'?
<dtcrshr> any quick way to fix it?
<llutz> dtcrshr: depends on the chipsets
<llutz> nick|here: /usr has to be on SSD for performance
<nick|here> llutz: what i thought is only moving my /home folder to 7200 HDD. rest should be on SSD(which 250G should be way more than enough I assume)
<raven_> vlc: how to reload the playlist every loop
<llutz> nick|here: 250GB is huge for a system without /home. i'd put /home also on SSD and use the 7200rpm drive as data-drive (mounted somewhere)
<aim1159> anybody have an idea where can one find a faq on thing provisioning in ubuntu on kernels >= 3.2?
<nick|here> llutz: yeah figured that out just then. checked out my usage. I'll probably do what you proposed.
<nick|here> llutz: thanks mate
<meowsus> Hey. I just did a fresh install of Quantal. I installed the nvidia-current-updates package, for the drivers for my card, and now my TTY virtual consoles' resolutions are huge and totally unchangeable, from what I can tell from what I read around the internet. Editing /usr/default/grub isn't working for me. Does anyone have a few minutes to help me troubleshoot this?
<buddha_dhindsa> newbie_TestMessage
<raven_> vlc: how to reload the playlist every loop
<meowsus> I hate this channel
<raj> is there any point in a quake-like terminal? can't I just configure any terminal to hide/show in a particular location of the screen?
<tgm4883> raj, like !guake?
<tgm4883> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-3 (quantal), package size 110 kB, installed size 836 kB
<auronandace> meowsus: feel free to leave
<llutz> raj: or yakuake (kde)
<ponke> raj: point -> nostalgia, convenience. but yes, you most certainly can make something similar yourself, one way or another.
<meowsus> auronandace: haha, yeah. I do. Thanks ;)
<buddha_dhindsa> newbie here....Do you copy
<tgm4883> !ask | buddha_dhindsa
<ubottu> buddha_dhindsa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<raj> tgm4883, llutz, ponke, yes I use both yakuake and guake so I can have multiple terminals available for hide/show with a keystroke
<elisa87> what's the reason for this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608741/ is there any fix to it?
<nullby7e> why setup gives me cannot create/initilize hdd (created partition) in hdd partition section?
<raj> I, however, would like to just use one terminal
<raj> I'd prefer having two guake's, in fact, over two yakuakes
<nullby7e> after creating of drive, in copying files
<raj> simply because I can copy/paste with ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<raj> but both those terminals only allow one session
<auronandace> raj: does tmux work inside them?
<ponke> raj: so fire up a multiplexer of your choice?
<raj> tmux is like screen right?
<raj> i'd imagine so
<ponke> raj: yes, quite a bit like it, indeed.
<raj> oh, I see, you're saying to have tabs in there basically
<dougsko> for what its worth, you can definitely run screen inside screen
<raj> no, I'd rather have two different consoles
<dougsko> it gets confusing though
<raj> they have tabs builtin anyway
<raj> this is what I currently have http://i.imgur.com/atqgcoj.png
<MDTech-us_MAN> Hello
<raj> but I'm setting up another system, and it would be nice to have two guakes, or two terminals that allow ctrl+c/v that I can script to hide/show
 * MDTech-us_MAN has a problem
<MDTech-us_MAN> apt-get output: http://pastebin.com/mBb1itg9   (see last 10 lines)
<ponke> raj: sounds like you need to try going -mouse ;P you can split terminals, c/p between them easily and so forth...
<MDTech-us_MAN> please help
<ponke> raj: the habit would probably empower you in many environments (if you are going in to admin)
<raj> ponke, I never use hte mouse! :)
<raj> i just like to see split screens with as much realestate as possible
<raj> and then hide them quickly
<dougsko> raj: you can split screen a screen session
<MDTech-us_MAN> why am I getting http://pastebin.com/mBb1itg9 ?
<raj> dougsko, I'm aware, but then I'd have to stretch the window too
<dougsko> true
 * MDTech-us_MAN still needs help!
<Anoniman86> Hou are using Steam on Ubuntu Linux with AMD Radeon card here?
<ponke> raj: ah well, do what you please, if it works it works :)
<raj> i think i'll go with gnome terminal since it allows for multiple windows and ctrl+c/v
<auronandace> !please | MDTech-us_MAN
<ubottu> MDTech-us_MAN: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: i would reinstall the kernel..
<karsten> greetings to all, can someone help me before i surrender? T_T i got the infamous blue faces bug....
<MDTech-us_MAN> how?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: you can also try installing synaptic and try clicking "fix broken packages" in the menu
<karsten> anyone can help me out?
<raven_> vlc: how to reload the playlist every loop
<auronandace> karsten: change the setting for hardware acceleration in flash
<karsten> it makes such error outside flash O_O
<karsten> flash is ok
 * SevenBizzos yawn
<llutz> raven_: try #videolan
<auronandace> karsten: then i have no idea what this blue face bug is
<karsten> oh damn i'll have to reinstall everything again?
<dougsko> karsten: in youtube?
<auronandace> karsten: or you could simply describe your issue in more detail
<holstein> karsten: none of the volunteers have suggested that you reinstall.. what bug are you referencing?
<karsten> ok in simple word
<karsten> i have videos in sopcast player that have blue hue
<kinj> hello, I have efi system and I wanted to install bootloader on a usb and ubuntu on hd
<karsten> in youtube all is ok
<dougsko> karsten: perl -pi.bak -e 's/libvdpau/lixvdpau/g' /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<dougsko> that fixes it for me in youtube anyway
<karsten> in youtube is 100% ok
<dougsko> it could still just be a flash issue
<auronandace> karsten: sopcast player?
<holstein> karsten: what videos? where?
<karsten> it's a streaming program that allows to watch tv on it
<karsten> sop: streams
<auronandace> karsten: if that uses flash then try what i told you above
<karsten> it does not
<auronandace> karsten: are you certain?
<dougsko> MDTech-us_MAN: try getting rid of ndiswrapper temporarily, as per: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/978920
<holstein> karsten: you are using http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/ ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 978920 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "BUILT_MODULE_NAME[#] required if linux-headers-* is installed/updated after the ndiswrapper-dkms package" [Undecided,Fix released]
<karsten> holstein, it should be that one
<holstein> karsten: what are you using then?
<karsten> sopcast player as i said holstein
<holstein> karsten: the one that you just said "it should be that one"? .. then it *is* that one?
<kinj> anyone knows how to make a bootable usb for efi system?
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<karsten> it is that one but i got it from a repository
<holstein> karsten: i would try that one ^^
<holstein> karsten: that is the one the site suggests you use for your operating system
<kinj> actually i want to install  just bootloader on uefi and it should access the iso which resides on the gpt hd
<kinj> bootloader on usb
<kinj> frugal install
<karsten> holstein, you mean the flash fix? youtube videos do play ok, shall i try it anyway?
<KeyboardNotFound> Is ubuntu bot ubottu is open source ?
<auronandace> !bot | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<holstein> karsten: i mean, the version i just linked for the player the site suggests you use
<holstein> karsten: if its not flash, then its not flash.. flash fixes wont do it.. but if you are using a ramdom repackaged version from ppa, the site doesnt suggest that.. they suggest the one i linked, and asked if you are running.. and you are not
<KeyboardNotFound> can i download and run ubottu script ?
<karsten> i have no clue about how to get non .deb packages running
<holstein> karsten: there is documentation at the link i gave, that i got from the main site
<karsten> holstein, ok i'll look into it, i was suggested to always use repositories. i'll give it a try
<holstein> karsten: http://www.sopcast.com/info/contact.html is where i would go for help, since everything else is fine.. after trying the version they suggest
<holstein> karsten: i dont find a version in the repositories.. you said you added a ppa, correct?
<karsten> holstein, if i'll follow their guide i should uninstall the package i already have ?
<holstein> karsten: the package you have, which *didnt* come from the repositories isnt working, correct?
<karsten> holstein, it do work perfectly beside the blue hue
<Rallias> How do I change which bridge a previously-created LXC vm is attached to?
<holstein> karsten: where did you get the package youare using?
<janisozaur_> KeyboardNotFound, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel
<karsten> holstein,  i don't remember it was on various ubuntu help pages
<Bray90820> so youtube is very choppy on Intel GMA 3150
<fbdystang> Hi, noob question. In ubuntu, I have PHP, MySQL and Apache installed. Where do I find the sendmail script file? Is it a part of Ubuntu, PHP, or Apache?
<tgm4883> fbdystang, do you have a path to the file?
<bekks> fbdystang: What do you mean by "sendmail script file"?
<holstein> karsten: it wasnt int he default repos.. and if you have no idea where it came from, you cant ask for help. i would remove it, and install the suggested one.. or deal with the issue
<karsten> holstein, going to try it now, sopcast player wasn't in any official repository anywhere
<fbdystang> I am using a program that by default calls /usr/sbin/sendmail however, I go to that path and do not find a file. So I am wondering which piece I am missing from PHP, ubuntu, or apache to get it working
<achandra> fbdystang, you need to install sendmail if you want that as your smtp relay . its not part of php,mysql or apache
<fbdystang> achandra: sudo apt get install sendmail?
<bekks> fbdystang: You are missing a MTA. Either sendmail, postfix, exim, qmail, ssmtp, or whatever.
<achandra> fbdystang, ^^ exactly
<achandra> fbdystang, yes that is correct if you want sendmail..
<fbdystang> bekks, achandra, Got it, what does a lamp stack normally use
<achandra> fbdystang, are u trying to install a specific set of these packages for a reason? what are u trying to achieve ?
<tgm4883> hmm, fun fact. /usr/sbin/sendmail doesn't appear to be in the sendmail package
<M1cha> Hi, I thinking about buying a new laptop but it has 1080p at 15.6inch(my current is 1366x768 at 15.6inch) and I fear that the UI will be very smalli in Ubuntu. Does Ubuntu support full dpi-sclaing like android? Last time I tried this only fonts could be scaled.
<bekks> fbdystang: The MTA thgat the admin chooses to install.
<gnuskool> fbdystang: sendmail on the isps i use
<fbdystang> achandra, actually, I installed phpscheduleit on a server a long time ago, and I can't remember what I set up. Everything else works perfectly, but no mail.
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, actually I find the UI in ubuntu pretty comfortable. I have the same res and screen size as you
<kalenjohnson> but then again, I've been using it for a few years
<fbdystang> the default in the config file is usr/bin/sendmail so I am wondering what program usually utilizes that file
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, I think you adjust pretty quickly though, and unless you have eye problems, you will appreciate all the screnen real estate
<harrisr> can i use a picture as a certain folders icon
<karsten> holstein, seems i get an error with the suggested install too
<llutz> !find /usr/sbin/sendmail
<ubottu> File /usr/sbin/sendmail found in citadel-mta, courier-mta, dma, esmtp-run, exim4-daemon-heavy, exim4-daemon-light, lsb-invalid-mta, masqmail, msmtp-mta, nullmailer (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/usr/sbin/sendmail&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<llutz> fbdystang: there you go
<M1cha> kalenjohnson: I really don't like that resolution. In my opinion 1080p on 20inch is already too small.
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, I'm not sure about DPI scaling though. You can adjust font sizes and icon sizes
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, are you using that resolution with ubuntu?
<M1cha> kalenjohnson: adjusting font/icon sizes is very horrible everything is small except fonts then that doesnt look very well
<Rimtech> I have 2 VPN connections, one is at tun0 and one is at tun1, how can I make it so that all traffic destined to a specific subnet goes to tun1 and all other traffic to tun0, what would the iptables commands look like
<M1cha> I currently use 1366x768 on 15.6 inch and it has the perfect size in my opinion
<achandra> fbdystang, if thats the case install sendmail and give that a try
<fbdystang> llutz, awesome, but none of those seem to be based on the phpscheduleit.
<nick|here> can anyone recommend me a good download manager ? (something along the lines of jDownloader, though i'm not a fan of Java apps much)
<tgm4883> fbdystang, what does phpscheduleit have to do with sendmail?
<achandra> depending on your religious belief some people find sendmail clunky and overcomplicated with its cf nomenclature
<holstein> karsten: you can troubleshoot those erros with the package maintainer ..since you know who that is now
<M1cha> kalenjohnson: but if ubuntu is too small for me I cant buy an 1080p laptop. And I'll never use windows (8) :P
<fbdystang> achandra, can sendmail run independandtly of ubuntu, apache, and PHP?
<karsten> holstein, i can? sound good how would i do that?
<achandra> fbdystang, thats sort of like asking can apache run independently of ubuntu, php and sendmail. ;)
<fbdystang> tgm4883: /usr/sbin/sendmail is listed as the default sendmail script
<achandra> fbdystang, its an app or service built for a purpose -- to act as an MTA.   So whether it runs on ubuntu or not is like asking does it run on sun solaris
<llutz> fbdystang: and all those packages listed above provide that program/funcionality. so what is your problem?
<achandra> fbdystang, just dont expect that people will help u here if decide to run it on a sun box ;)
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, well I'm not sure if you can do DPI scaling like in android or Windows. It's not in the standard settings, but you might want to check out extra programs like CCSM or one of the Unity editor programs
<holstein> karsten: i would literally ask them.. email, or whatever is suggested when you go to support
<tgm4883> fbdystang, so? I wouldn't expect sendmail to ack the existance of phpscheduleit
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, otherwise, your option is either to find a different laptop or set the resolution lower. Neither is ideal, but that's how it goes.
<fbdystang> achandra, Ok, that is answers it. I am not using sun, nor would I want to.
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, in my opinion, it's better to have too many pixels than too little :)
<M1cha> if I set the resolution lower. Couldn't the image get blurred due to the scaling?
<achandra> fbdystang, u need to understand the relationship of the os ubuntu, against the services and apps that are supported or offered on it
<achandra> fbdystang, then understand that there is potential interaction between those apps. and notice my language...potential
<karsten> holstein, thanks for all i'm completely new to linux and i've had some big problems managing it so far :)
<achandra> fbdystang, they can run independent of one another or together... to support some application
<fbdystang> I am self taught over many years playing with linux, no formal training, so I have just put the pieces together, broken stuff, and fixed other stuff. So you are right
<M1cha> I don't have good eyes and If an letter is smaller than 1/4 inch its hard to read it for me
<achandra> fbdystang, might behoove you to go to ubuntu1 and download the server edition book...its useful and will teach a lot
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, it won't be as sharp as having it at full resolution, but give it a try and see if you notice
<achandra> fbdystang, its not that expensive, and probably worth the buy
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, I mean, if you don't notice a slight blur, then you can use a lower resolution without issue
<fbdystang> achandra, I thank you for the advice. Looking into it right now :)
<M1cha> kalenjohnson: I'll have to find an laptop in a store which I can try. most laptops sold in store here are crap and don't have such resolutions :P
<M1cha> but thx for your help so far
<kalenjohnson> M1cha, but you said you had a 20" monitor, try it on there. It'll probably be less noticeable on a smaller laptop
<M1cha> I had such an monitor at work once. but thats some time ago
<kalenjohnson> oh i see
<achandra> why is it that people send private IMs when you know im NOT going to answer
<M1cha> but I'll find a system to try
<achandra> this has got to easily be the 10th time
<achandra> anyone get these?
 * kalenjohnson messages achandra, desperately hoping for a reply
<achandra> seriously
 * tgm4883 messages achandra as well
<achandra> very annoying
<achandra> i dont want to buy tomato sauce, or be asked if i own a turbo toilet and need service
<achandra> ;)
<elisa87> My llvm version is 3.1 . Do you know why I am receiving this error and how to fix it? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -l-lLLVMAsmParser
<elisa87>  
<elisa87> Could you please take a look at this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608924/
<kinj> 	I have a live usb for ubuntu and I want to boot thru an iso on hd
<kinj> i have a efi system
<M1cha> how soon will ubuntu's xserver replacement be ready? maybe then they support dpi scaling :P
<SonikkuAmerica> kinj: Did you check the EFI documentation?
<creese> When I ssh into localhost, it doesn't load my .profile. Any idea why this is so?
<elisa87> !find "llvm asm parser"
<ubottu> asm is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<elisa87> How to install "LLVMAsmParser" ? LLM Asm Parser
<MoPac> Need grub help (rather urgent).  My root directory is an LV inside a LUKS container.  After new kernel and re-installing grub MBR from live USB, grub works but cannot find my root directory.  It does not seem to understand that it needs to open the LUKS container first.  I  have looked through backed-up boot config files but cannot spot the difference. Help please!
<MoPac> (Clarifying above: I also installed new kernel from Live USB, with both root LV and boot primary partition mounted.  This is probably why, when it wrote the config, it didn't realize it had to deal with a LUKS step)
<MoPac> !luks
<ojkolsrud> testing...=P first time run
<proby> raj:  from india ?
<ojkolsrud> proby: receiving? I wanna test this..
<Linux_N00b> I wanna create an ISO image to burn a mkv file which is larger than 4 GiB. When using genisoimage I'm getting this error File file.mkv is larger than 4GiB-1. -allow-limited-size was not specified. There is no way do represent this file size. Aborting. Any idea?
<proby> ojkolsrud:  do a ping
<trism> elisa87: it is in llvm-3.1-dev, but your problem there is probably that you have two -l in a row, it is just -lname
<raj> proby, what gave it away =P
<ojkolsrud> proby: is the ping command /   ping?
<harrisr> well
<kalenjohnson> Linux_N00b, are you on a 32-bit system?
<ojkolsrud> proby: what for, anyways?=P
<Linux_N00b> Yes
<proby> it is to ping
<proby> :ping
<proby> !ping
<Linux_N00b> Ubuntu Precise Pangolin 32 bit
<ubottu> pong!
<ojkolsrud> !ping
<proby> pong :p
<harrisr> can i use a picture as a certain folders icon
<harrisr> can i use a picture as a certain folders icon
<harrisr> can i use a picture as a certain folders icon
<FloodBot1> harrisr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ojkolsrud> proby: yeah, i know what ping is, but what would you read out of my latency?=P
<kalenjohnson> Linux_N00b, I dont remember if it's 32-bit systems or a specific filesystem that doesn't support files larger than 4gb
<harrisr> can i use a picture as a certain folders icon
<kalenjohnson> Linux_N00b, but that sounds like it could be your problem
<harrisr> can i use a picture as a certain folders icon
<elisa87> trism:   trism: elisa87: it is in llvm-3.1-dev, but your problem there is probably that you have two -l in a row, it is just -lname (CAN YOU PLEASE explain more ? :) )
<ojkolsrud> harrisr: i think you'd have to draw it yourself
<k1l> !patience | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<harrisr> ojkolsrud, i have the picture
<trism> elisa87: like when you link to libm, it is -lm not -l-lm, so -lLLVMAsmParser not -l-lLLVMAsmParser
<soahccc> What is the best choice to virtualize an ubuntu host whereas the host performance is much more important than the guest performance. The best would be an interoperability solution. My first thought was virtual box :)
<ojkolsrud> harrisr: in that case, first try scaling it down, to say 150x150px using gimp or something... Man, I began explaining thinking you wanted to change a program's icon=P sorry, I'm not sure. But, I bet someone knows, if you googled it
<elisa87> trism so should I hack the script I am given? There's nothing wrong with my system?
<trism> elisa87: I have no idea, that is just my impression from the pastebin output
<ojkolsrud> I'm using irssi here now.. how to A) change username? and B) join other networks while still being connected here?
<mattviator> need a hand getting my broadcom 4312 wifi going
<mattviator> enable networking has the check next to it  enable wifi it wont let me click there
<harrisr> can i use a picture as a certain folders icon
<firstworld> does lilo still run freenode?
<mattviator> a folder icon is essentaillty a picture
<ojkolsrud> harrisr: which file manager do you use?
<DoWhileGeek> ok, so I'm trying to access a usb device serially, but I dont know which it is because theres like, 30 "tty" things in the /dev/ folder. How do I figure out which it is?
<tgm4883> DoWhileGeek, aren't usb devices usually 'ttyUSB#'
<tgm4883> DoWhileGeek, also, you could look at dmesg
<mattviator> right click a folder's icon, click on properties in the contextual menu, in the properties window click on the framed icon (top left)
<mattviator> that should open the dialog to choose a new icon
<MoPac> elisa87: you wouldn't happen to be the one who last July wrote  an extended how-to for kernel restore from live USB, would you?  (Sorry if mistaken; name and age are close)
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me get my GMA 3150 working
<raj> why does no one ever talk about gnome terminal being a go-to option for terminals?
<Bray90820> with my GMA 3150 the playback is very choppy
<kRypt0n> hi, got an issue with firefox
<kRypt0n> when firefox starts maximized, it's not completely maximized, it's like a few pixels short from the right side
<elisa87> How can I search inside files of a folder  (grep -irn is wrong? )
<elisa87>  grep -irn '-l-lLLVMAsmParser' *
<elisa87> grep: invalid option -- '-'
<elisa87> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<elisa87> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<iwannaflingpoo> elisa87: do you have a file in that directory that starts with a - character?
<trism> elisa87: -l is an argument to gcc not part of the lib, the lib name is just LLVMAsmParser
<cesar__>  .
<elisa87> trism:  iwannaflingpoo I want to see where it has been defined like that! I don't know how to fix the error in the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609039/
<MoPac> I would very much appreciate any help with getting my grub2 bootloader to load the dm_crypt module and unlock my LUKS partition before trying to open my root LV, which for obvious reasons it can't find right now
<elisa87> trism: I got it. The problem is that I haven't written the script and can't find where it has been defined
<solid> 1
<elisa87> trism it is defined like this ..I found that script http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609057/
<trism> elisa87: line 24 is your problem
<elisa87> trism should I just comment it ? Or should I modify it ?
<trism> elisa87: or alternatively, putting -l in front of all the names in the libs array
<trism> elisa87: yes you could just comment it
<dbugger> Guys, When I do "alsamixer", I dont see line-in. Can anyone help me find out why?
<Griz64> G'day folks. I need to speak with a wifi (pcmcia) guru, please. ;-)  seems 12.04 thinks my card has a HARDWARE SWITCH on it and won't activate it.
<DoWhileGeek> tgm4883: I'm trying to connect to a "port", and the app just gives a selection and theye all tty's
<fire> can cinnamon be installed on ubuntu ?
<Griz64> DoWhileGeek, ttyS0 = COM1, ttyS1=COM2, etc.
<DoWhileGeek> Griz64: aha!
<Griz64> ;-)
<keepguessing> hi I have ubuntu 12.04 installed. I am behind a procy server at my office and I face issues with configuring the software center
<keepguessing> I have tried setting the proxy using the network tool
<keepguessing> But no matter what I do I am unable to select a different mirror
<Guest41572> hey
<elisa87> trism:  Thank you so much. It fixed the error :)
<rzyz> hello, does the display manager have to  continue to run after a login?
<limac> hi i just changed my permissions in var/www by adding users to group and i made it so that users can add/delete files. but when i go to save a file in it as a regular user...it says permission denied.
<limac> did i do something wrong?
<histo> keepguessing: can you browse the web normally on that machine?
<keepguessing> histo: yup
<histo> limac: please pastebin the output of ls -l /var/www   and groups as one of your "users"
<keepguessing> i am able to wget from the command line
<keepguessing> apt-get install also works
<rzyz> because, it take 50Mo of RAM , and a never go to the the login page.
<histo> keepguessing: So what is the problem with the repo then?
<keepguessing> the repo is slow so i tried using the software sources to search for a new mirror
<rzyz> does any one has an idea?
<keepguessing> it keeps coming back with unable to find mirror
<bekks> rzyz: The display manager to run, yes.
<limac> histo: http://pastebin.com/nFE348uu
<keepguessing> my mirror is pretty slow. but i am on a pretty fast internet.
<histo> keepguessing: mirrors.ubuntu.com
<rzyz> bekks, what is his job when i am on the xfce4 desktop?
<histo> limac: sorry need the output of ls -l /var
<keepguessing> histo but how should i know which one to select
<bekks> rzyz: its job is managing your display(s).
<histo> keepguessing: by your country code
<keepguessing> histo: ah my country ppa is pretty slow
<histo> keepguessing: Well ppa's are different now.
<limac> histo: here you go http://pastebin.com/ujtPg2TY
<keepguessing> histo: I am using my countrys mirror currently btw
<larst> hi all
<larst> should I fetch 12.10 or 12.04?
<histo> limac: are the users trying to create files there or edit them?
<rzyz> bekks, so.. what's the difference with the wm  ( xfwm4 in my case) ?
<limac> histo: create them
<limac> histo: im trying to save a file i wrote in gedit to that folder
<histo> limac: well your user limac isn't a member of the users group
<bekks> rzyz: The window manager is irrelevant at that point-
<jpds> larst: Whichever you prefer.
<rzyz> bekks, do you have a link that explain this subject?
<limac> histo: oops. my bad i fixed it now. i should have put limac as the group
<limac> thank you for the help histo :)
<limac> and it works now
<histo> limac: np that will just be for your user.   There are several ways to accomplish what you want system wide if other users need access
<larst> should I fetch 12.10 or 12.04?
<auronandace> larst: up to you
<larst> hm
<larst> !satfdl
<larst> !mark
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<limac> histo: i just need it for myself now (also, im the only account on my system)
<larst> !sabdfl
<larst> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<larst> !Precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<histo> !botabuse | larst
<ubottu> larst: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<larst> ok
<histo> larst:  12.04 is Long term support
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/video/1093201/bomblarm-i-stockholm
<histo> larst: 12.10 has some updated packages as it came out 6 months later. And 13.04 is coming out next month. If you are going to be running something in a production environment I would run 12.04
<larst> histo: there are drastic changes
<histo> !ot | maxjezy
<ubottu> maxjezy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> larst: Not really.
<larst> histo: yes there are
<maxjezy> oy, sorry
<larst> histo: didn't you read Mark Shuttleworths blog?
<histo> larst: Changes in which version?
<larst> histo: in general
<jpds> larst: "drastic", don't be so melodramatic.
<holstein> there are changes, but those changes are arguably "drastic" and 12.04 *is* suggested for production environments
<larst> histo: nonLTS might only have 7 months in future
<k1l> larst: do you have a actual technical support issue?
<TheDracle> I'm trying to get GLSlideshow to use an RSS feed URL. http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man2.html
<TheDracle> I use xscreensaver-demo, but whenever I add an RSS URL, it mangles the URL, and says it's an "Invalid Directory"
<histo> larst: Are you asking a question then?
<jpds> larst: Try them both for yourself, and see which one fits best for you.
<larst> histo: I'm using Mint 14 and I think about changing to Ubuntu 12.04.2
<TheDracle> I.E: Entering into 'Choose Random Image' on the 'Advanced' tab http://test.org gets converted to: http:/test.rrg
<Griz64> G'day folks. I need to speak with a wifi (pcmcia) guru, please. ;-)  seems 12.04 thinks my card has a HARDWARE SWITCH on it and won't activate it nor does Network-Manager see either my wired or wireless connections..
<glevilrec> why does ubuntu hurts my eye
<Seveas> glevilrec: you're not supposed to stab your eye with the dvd!
<dbugger> Guys, When I do "alsamixer", I dont see line-in. Can anyone help me find out why?
<glevilrec> lol
<Seveas> dbugger: hit F4 to switch to capture controls.
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me get my graphics driver working
<Seveas> !anyone | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Bray90820> ok i will just ask
<Bray90820> i have an intel gma 3150 and i can't get the graphics driver working  correctly
<Seveas> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Bray90820> as of right now i can watch youtube in windowed mode but the second i go full screen it stutters
<Bray90820> like i can watch youtube windows in 1080 p perfectly but full screen at 480p stutters
<holstein> Bray90820: i would have realistic expectations.. i would try chrome browser with the current version of flash ..i would test other vids (not flash)
<jhutchins_wk> Bray90820: What's your CPU & RAM?
<thulsa_d00m> hola everyone
<histo> Bray90820: What browser are you trying in?
<Bray90820> firefox 1.5 GHz Intel Atom and 2gb ram
<Bray90820> 64bit
<histo> ohboy
<histo> Bray90820: try chromium  or html5 and test
<jhutchins_wk> Bray90820: What resolution?
<histo> Bray90820: also are you running 64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<histo> Bray90820: sorry meant were you running 64 or 32bit windows before?
<holstein> Bray90820: too bad.. i dont think the 64bit chrome has the flash that is supported
<histo> holstein: chrome has flash built in
<Bray90820> i was never using windows
<Bray90820> only ubuntu
<histo> Bray90820: You said windows can do it fullscreen
<k1l> i dont think the atom got enough power anyway
<holstein> histo: i was told the 64bit version doesnt.. and in my tests, that has been supported
<Bray90820> no
<Bray90820> i said i can do it windowed meaning not full screen
<histo> holstein: I'm running it here with flash built in right from google's repo so no idea what you are talking about.
<Bray90820> histo i said Windowed meaning not full screen
<histo> Bray90820: ahh yes.  It's a struggle to get an atom to run fullscreen flash. I have an atom based system with an nvidia GPU and it struggles with fullscreen flash using hardware acceleration.
<jhutchins_wk> Bray90820: Again, what resolution are you trying to run full screen?  Your CPU may not be powerful enough.
<holstein> histo: i'll PM you if you'd like.. what im talking about is, i was told the 64bit version doesnt provide its own flash.. it=chrome..
<histo> holstein: it does
<holstein> histo: when i go to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ from the only 64bit install i have, the results do not support that
<jhutchins_wk> I thought chrome used html5 instead of flash.
<holstein> histo: i will check again
<Bray90820> jhutchins_wk 480p but 1080 p can run fine not full screen
<jhutchins_wk> Bray90820: I mean what is the screen resolution you're trying to run it on, not the signal res.
<aguitel> i am in old laptop running 10.04 ,how install ati drivers ,video card is :ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<Bray90820> what is my screen resolution?
<histo> holstein: http://imagebin.org/250027
<jhutchins_wk> Bray90820: xrandr in a console will tell you.
<holstein> histo: looks good..
<jhutchins_wk> Bray90820: mine says DVI-0 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 430mm x 270mm
<Bray90820> jhutchins_wk 1366X1768
<jhutchins_wk> Bray90820: I think you might find that a 1.5G Atom just can't do full screen flash at that res.  You could experiement with reducing it step by step and see where it starts to run smoothly.
<holstein> Bray90820: you can try html5 http://www.youtube.com/html5
<cronus> Bray90820, 1768? are you sure?
<Bray90820> cronus 1366X768
<cronus> Bray90820, oh right. I have the same resolution and the same problem on a different card
<EMPHASIS> What's a good OCR program, plz?
<Bray90820> cronus so it's just a limitation of flash?
<holstein> Bray90820: thats what i agree with.. you can try the flash from chrome, or html5 ..or play a vid locally
<Bray90820> yea
<Bray90820> i hope it's not my card
<Bray90820> because i watch a lot of videos with xbmc
<cronus> Bray90820, i don't know. i have heard that flash does not use video acceleration
<dbugger> Seveas, I did, but line in doesnt appear there neither
<EMPHASIS> A good OCR program, anyone? Please?
<dbugger> Seveas, just a CAPTURE device, but I think thats not the Line in
<cronus> Bray90820, because it has to do some postprocessing...
<holstein> !ocr
<ubottu> For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<holstein> EMPHASIS: ^^
<EMPHASIS> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EMPHASIS> holstein: ditto thanks
<Bray90820> i guess i wil just have to try my video stuff out and see what works and what doesn't
<judahitewarrior7> I am trying to make a bootable Windows 7 USB flash drive from within Ubuntu, can anyone help me with this?
<hubuntu> if I am going to have some VMs runnning in my desktop, which ubuntu version should I use?
<hubuntu> this is mainly for testing varnish and additional tools (server software only)
<hubuntu> just use ubuntu-server? or is there a jeos or cloud thing? I will be using kvm
<aguitel> i am in old laptop running 10.04 ,how install ati drivers ,video card is :ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<histo> !ati | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cronus> hubuntu, maybe not what you want, but i think juju a nice tool for these types of tests. it uses lxc though...
<brotherBox> Hello people. I have a huge problem with encrypted partitions and fear that all my data are lost. I had a setup of a Windows installation, a free partition and an extended partition, containing Ubuntu.
<hubuntu> cronus, thanks for the tip, but I will test admin (java) and stats tools (zeromq+protobuf) for varnish, so I think I will do a bare -server install
<brotherBox> This extended partition had four logical partitions, a boot partition, a root partition, a home partition and a swap partition, of which the last three (/, /home and swap) were LUKS encrypted with the alternate installation
<g3org3s> hello , i installed ubuntu 12 but i dont like the bar on the left , how can i make it look like old ubuntu ? like a start button in windows
<brotherBox> After re-installing Windows (it was a corporate Windows version full of adverts) I wanted to restore GRUB, so I followed the instructions on an Ubuntu website, which mentioned a tool called "Boot-Repair"
<Ben64> !nounity | g3org3s
<ubottu> g3org3s: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jatakk> g3org3s: The bar is on the left because you're using Unity. The only thing you can do is install a different DE.
<brotherBox> After running this one, the extended partition is shown as "unallocated" and GRUB won't install from the rescatux cd
<jatakk> g3org3s: I recommend Cinnamon or Xfce.
<Ben64> don't use cinnamon if you want support here
<brotherBox> What can I do? I fear that all my data is lost since I was naive enough to not have a backup ;_;
<jatakk> Ben64: Why not?
<Ben64> because... it's not supported here
<jatakk> Ben64: What do you mean supported? Nothing is "supported", it's just an IRC channel.
<g3org3s> thank you all will try that
<jatakk> Ben64: It's not like we're only allowed to talk about Unity
<Ben64> jatakk: this is an ubuntu support channel, we support ubuntu here, not cinnamon
<jatakk> Ben64: Are you a moderator?
<k1l_> jatakk: we dont support cinnamon in here since its not in the repos.
<holstein> jatakk: check the guidelines and channel topic
<Ben64> that is not relevant
<thulsa_d00m> i think a little explanation might help jattak understand if anyone would be so kink
<thulsa_d00m> *kind
<brotherBox> Anyone?
<mrawesome_> how can i remotly connect to the internet from a different computer in linux
<jatakk> If it's a rule I'll follow it, however stupid it may be...
<g3org3s> Ben64, investigate gnome-tweak-tool ? can u elaborate a bit plz ?
<Ben64> jatakk: basically what k1l_ said is right. we only support things in the official repositories
<twist3d> brotherBox, unfortunately it looks like your hard drive is doing exactly what it told you
<Ben64> g3org3s: do you have 12.04 or 12.10
<g3org3s> 12.04
<twist3d> *you told it
<thulsa_d00m> jatakk, from the little i've read, cinnamon is not the "official" DE supported by ubuntu, while others such as xfce are
<khildin> Hello all.... I need some help to fix Unity shell... When I log in with Unity, I don't get a launchbar and no Dash... no menu on top of screen.
<khildin> I use 12.10
<twist3d> brotherBox, you can try undelete me to recover the partition
<Fenaralan> anyone here knows about notebook ram memories?
<Ben64> g3org3s: then you can install gnome-panel and you can have a gnome2 style desktop
<khildin> I already tried all the reset options, incuding deleting profile settings
<khildin> got an errorlog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609204/
<khildin> any suggestions?
<OerHeks> brotherBox,  i have no experience restoring grub2 with encrypted ubuntu, maybe this page is any help >> http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2011/05/restoring-grub-for-an-encrypted-lvm/
<OerHeks> brotherBox, i think your data is still there, maybe you want to mount the encrypted partition to backup your data first
<g3org3s> Ben64, how can i make it run default on my ubuntu ?
<notme> !
<notme> Hi, I am looking for a cluster management software for Ubuntu. Something like Rocks/Scyld/Bright cluster manager. I need this to build HPC cluster with Ubuntu for my company, we will pay support/licensing. Does anyone know such a product?
<Ben64> khildin: you need 3d video drivers
<brotherBox> twist3d, pardon? I never told the tool to mess around with my encrypted partitions. Can you please link me to this "Undelete me"? I get results that are not helpful to me
<Ben64> g3org3s: once you install gnome-panel, you can choose "gnome fallback" from the login screen, and then it will work
<brotherBox> OerHeks, the damage is already done I fear. If you allow I will boot into a linux live system to give you more information. Please hold on a few minutes.
<khildin> 3D for intel onboard videochip?
<Ben64> khildin: do you have a dual gpu thing?
<twist3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/NtfsUndelete
<brotherBox> Brb
<khildin> Ben64: no it's an old HP laptop
<khildin> but unity did work before
<Ben64> khildin: you sure its intel? i've only seen this problem on ati and nvidia
<khildin> it's an HP 6910p laptop.... as far as I know it has intel onboard video
<Ben64> khildin: well then... i'm not sure what the problem is, sorry
<g3org3s> Ben64, getting this error http://pastebin.com/VnEEzG6k
<Ben64> g3org3s: you have to log out and then choose gnome fallback before logging in
<g3org3s> Ben64, thank you will try that now
<Bray90820> HTML5 works so much better then Flash
<Bray90820> but does anyone know where i could find an HTML5 video to test out HD
<Pici> Bray90820: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<tgm4883> Bray90820, http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html
<Bray90820> pici i couldn't tell if i was watching HTML5 on youtube or not
<Bray90820> tgm4883 is that HD
<tgm4883> Bray90820, IDK, let me look
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> thank you
<Bray90820> gm4883 i will be back n about 40 minutes
 * Bray90820 is away
<Mar8elina> hi
<tgm4883> Bray90820, here you go  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v2L2UGZJAM
<tgm4883> Bray90820, be sure to change it to 1080p then during playback right click the video and see if it's html5
<jonnyf1ve> can sombody give me some advice on LTSP
<Mar8elina> pws mporw na milhsw me atoma?
<kostkon> !gr | Mar8elina
<ubottu> Mar8elina: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Mar8elina> euxaristw
<jonnyf1ve> Anybody have advice on LTSP
<holstein> jonnyf1ve: just set it up and try it
<jamesd>  why ubuntu not enable sshd by default!!! that is just anti unix!!! or they blocked it via firewall..
<jonnyf1ve> i want to know do i have to have a dhcp server all the thin clients in my office already have static ips will it still work
<holstein> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ponke_> jonnyf1ve: there's nothing really hindering a working scenario with such a setup, just don't mess up with the ranges.
<ubun22> is the ubuntu phone, ubuntu laptop and ubuntu desktop running the same OS?
<ubun22> i mean ubuntu tablet instead of laptop
<k1l_> jamesd: just install the ssh server.
<brotherBox> I am back.
<brotherBox> Sorry, Windows took so freaking long to install the updates...
<khildin> Ben64: I double checked and I have a Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<ponke_> ubun22: probably depends on your definition of "OS", read more at http://www.ubuntu.com/devices
<k1l_> ubun22: no, its based on different systems. but its planned to be the same system with 14.04
<jamesd> k1l_, i will but now i just came down stairs, figured i would configure the rest of the stuff remotely, i installed the system and dhcp for the networking and username...
<k1l_> jamesd: its not blocking ssh in any way. so install the ssh and its working.
<khildin> I am a bit out of ideas how to fix this.... :-/
<Ben64> khildin: yeah i googled the model number you gave and it is intel. so i'm not sure why it's not working
<Ben64> khildin: perhaps the intel driver isn't loaded
<jamesd> k1ng, i know.. just bitching before i go back up stairs...
<k1l_> jamesd: then please consider not using this channel for ranting. this is a technical support channel
<khildin> lspci | grep VGA gave me the exact model
<intrader> I have an overheating laptop - when psensor temp2 exceeds 100C the laptop shutdows. This invariably happens with any full screen video (temp2 rapidly increases). I have tried jupiter. An alternate distro like Mint, Solaris, or Suse does not have the problem with same clip and browser (firefox). I am running linux 12.04.
<ponke_> jamesd: sshd default on for a consumer distro  would be the definition of idiotic
<ubun22> ponke_ k1l_ : are all of the different versions open source?
<k1ng> jamesd, what?
<k1l_> ubun22: yes
<Ben64> khildin: pastebin "lsmod" maybe?
<k1l_> k1ng: tabfail
<k1ng> failtab
<brotherBox> I am taking a screenshot of the hard drive scheme shown by gparted
<brotherBox> http://i.imgur.com/RE78KfI.png
<brotherBox> The first partition is the boot thingy for Windows, sda2 is the Windows partition, sda3 is empty by choice
<jamesd> perhaps i should file a bug report or would it be a request for enhancement, or perhaps a performance regression, ubuntu used to install sshd by default its helpful if the user has more than one system and would like to securely transfer files.
<brotherBox> sda4 is the extended partition with boot, root and home in it. Apparently, the swap partition is excluded from the "merge" that took place, but it is still encrypted.
<brotherBox> The huge chunk in the middle however got messed up by the boot-repair program. What choices do I have?
<ponke_> jamesd: pointless, really. never going to happen because of the resulting unsecure default setups that would flourish as a result of such a policy. just mod. your rollout accordingly.
<OerHeks> brotherBox, that looks really messed up, i am not sure testdisk can resolve this
<brotherBox> I have one last hope...could I somehow search for the "partition" headers in the chunk?
<khildin> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609301/
<froek> is there a specific channel discussing ubuntu for devices?
<froek> tablets/phones/android etc..
<ikonia> froek: #ubuntu-touch
<froek> ikonia, cheers
<brotherBox> I am scanning the disk with testdisk now
<brotherBox> Thanks so far, I'll see where this gets me.
<OerHeks> brotherBox, maybe testdisk can > http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<brotherBox> I am on it OerHeks
<brotherBox> Thanks for you help guys. I really appreciate it.
<yourimym1> hey need help to delete kde component , cuz i don't want them in updates like this http://uppix.net/4/9/7/f0f8f2c588143da95f718826c19c8.png
<ic3> hi, does anybody know how to fix lightwm bug -> can't login, just throwing back to the login screen. works for `guest' user. gdm also works
<yourimym1> !Metasploit
<Ben64> khildin: well you have the driver loaded...
<shadowflee> R.I.P Aaron Swartz  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ-E8ckq1MU
<ikonia> yourimym1: you want help with what ?
<Ben64> khildin: can you run "glxgears" ? it may require you to install a package
<siezer> hello. I'm on a 64 bit box, and would like to install a 32 bit package with a lot of deps.. I've already enabled the repo, but am having trouble coming up with the correct apt incantation. any help?
<ikonia> siezer: strongly advise against that
<ikonia> siezer: use packages designed for your architecture, or designed for multilib
<OerHeks> ic3, known issue with .Xauthority  after update, see answer #2 >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1036830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036830 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't log in unless remove .Xauthority or use gdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> shadowflee: don't need to see that stuff, please don't post it again. This channel is for ubuntu support only
<yourimym1> ikonia: delete kde component after unsuccessful installing  , to prevent it from updates or neither appear on update list like this http://uppix.net/4/9/7/f0f8f2c588143da95f718826c19c8.png
<khildin> Ben64: does it require to add a specific PPA
<ikonia> yourimym1: open package manager, select components, click remove
<khildin> ??
<Ben64> khildin: no
<holstein> yourimym1: choose them by name.. or just ignore them
<siezer> ikonia yep. I'm well aware. but I have a strange and specific use case and need to override
<khildin> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609316/
<khildin> that's the output
<ikonia> siezer: unless it's designed for multilib - it's not going to work
<Ben64> khildin: "lshw -C VIDEO | grep -i driver" just paste the driver line, like this is mine ---- configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<khildin> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<khildin> looks ok to me
<BLZbubba> where does Ubuntu keep the screen rotation setting?
<ic3> OerHeks: it works. thanks
<Ben64> khildin: yeah i'm confused. maybe someone else here has more ideas
<BLZbubba> in nouveau it does some kind of xrandr request to apply the setting I choose in the display config
<OerHeks> ic3 have fun
<BLZbubba> if i change it, the setting only stays until i log off
<yourimym1> ikonia: holstein : this is the whole ppa i have which one to remove  http://uppix.net/e/b/2/9922baf611c9a9da16ef52bd9eee6.png
<yourimym1> http://uppix.net/1/3/b/844a35986be6d13dde539e4b55290.png
<holstein> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<khildin> the weird thing is... gdm is working fine... only unity is not
<holstein> yourimym1: purging ppa's is quite different that removeing a few pacakges
<khildin> I get some kind of 'semi' desktop in Unity... screen without launcher/dash and without menu
<Ben64> khildin: thats to be expected when 3d doesn't work
<khildin> I can launch applications through terminal
<Ben64> khildin: you could install a DE that doesn't require 3d as a temp fix
<yourimym1> is that altrenative than deleting it from ppa under software resources menu ?
<BLZbubba> never mind, i'm a moron
<khildin> I'd rather have unity... but now I am 'forced' to gnome
#ubuntu 2013-03-13
<Ben64> khildin: just keep asking around here, someone will know
<khildin> Ben64: thnx for the effort anyway
<dr_willis> just getting a partial desktop us a way way too common problem lately
<knob> Hello everyone.   I have an Odroid-X2, and many people install Ubuntu 12.04 on it... yet I have no idea where to download it.    Any pointers as to where to get it?
<yourimym1> holstein: is synpatic package manager is doing the job ?
<Ben64> dr_willis: got any ideas for khildin? intel driver is loaded and in use, yet no 3d
<dr_willis> Ben64:  see if a newly made user works. perhaps may give a clue
<KI4RO> knob, http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/08/08/ubuntu-12-04-on-odroid-x-development-board/
<knob> KI4RO, on my way! Thanks!
<KI4RO> All I did was google it...ARGH!
<knob> YEs.. I did that
<knob> Yet I'm a n00b at this, and I just don't understand
<knob> Some people are running Android on the Odroid-X2, and other are running Ubuntu
<knob> And I'm just... have no idea
<khildin> dr_willis: I already tried that... new user has same issues with unity
<khildin> brb reboot time
<dr_willis> ive seen this partial-unity-desktop issue on way to many differnt systems/chipsets/drivers these last 2 months...
<OerHeks> with .Xauthority, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> had it on a 13.04 system the other day..  nvidia-settings showed the 3d drivers were working.. kde effects where working...  I just cleaned out most of my home dir/settings to try... and it started working.
<dr_willis> .Xauthorigy normaly causes one to get bounced back to the login screen.
<limac> I edited resolv.conf and after rebooting there is no internet...
<limac> What can I do to fix this problem?
<dr_willis> limac:  start with basic tests.. can you ping the dns servers? can you  ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<limac> And also resolv.conf is empty...
<dr_willis> 'there is no internet' is a bit broad...
<dr_willis> resolv.conf is handled by some service now.. you  really  shouldent be editing it by hand these days.
<limac> I have a weird connection... and it is no longer getting detevted
<dr_willis> weird or wired?
<limac> Oops wired
<dr_willis> ;P
<limac> Lol
<limac> I didn't know not to edit resolve.conf before
<dr_willis> perhaps someone can pastebin their default resolv.conf for you to see..
<limac> Any fixes?
<khildin> Ben64: got it solved.... turned out that ATI Catalyst driver was installed too... after purging those and reboot I got unity desktop back
<dr_willis> I thought the first line of resolv.conf mention to not edit it. ;)
<khildin> I absolutely have no clue how those came on the laptop
<limac> I remember what it was... But after rebooting it goes back to being empty
<limac> I did not read it very carefully
<Hyperiant> How do I get GRUB to see an OS on a different hard drive?
<dr_willis> bbl
<limac> OK bye
<limac> Is there anything I have to do after editing the resolve.conf to save the changes permanently?
<Hyperiant> I have windows on sda and Ubuntu on sdb, but I can't get GRUB to see the OS on sda
<jrib> !resolv.conf | limac
<ubottu> limac: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<kevinkace> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop that currently has a dual boot (2x Win7)
<kevinkace> installing off USB, but only get a blinking cursor
<geomyidae> Is there a reason that my local machines are being prompted for a user/password for a samba share on my server that allows guests?
<geomyidae> I have two shares with the exact same config...
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | kevinkace
<ubottu> kevinkace: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<meLon> How the heck do I use pXpX like /dev/eth0?  I can't find a device for my ethernet :\
<dr_willis> meLon:  give us some details on what you are doing exactly
<meLon> Just trying to access it as a file.  There is no /dev/p5p1 as there there is /dev/eth0
<meLon> iptraf, slurm, etc
<meLon> I don't know what this name change is called, so Google is really smacking me in the face atm
<dr_willis> ive never seen use of /dev/p5p1    befor.
<DoktorV> Hello, I'm struggling with installing Ubuntu on a new machine, is this where I should be looking for help?
<dr_willis>  what are you trying to do to your network device.
<dr_willis> DoktorV:  yes
<meLon> Just trying to access it as a file.
<dr_willis> meLon:  and do what to it exactly?  ive never seen the syntax /dev/pxPx  used for network devices.. /dev/eth0 techincally would be a file
<meLon> program -interface /dev/eth0 < Where is /dev/p5p1... it doesn't exist.  Where is this file/device?
<DoktorV> All right, thank you. I'm afraid I'm not good with IRC so please bear with me.
<oldpilsbury> having trouble configuring a home file server (not internet-connected). i tried setting up a static ip, then gave and and reconfigured to dhcp. router ip is 192.168.1.1, inet 192.168.1.103, gateway 192.168.1.1, mask 255.255.255.0. Reconfigured /etc/network/interfaces to auto dhcp and restarted. I can connect my laptop to server wirelessly but the server is refusing connection.
<meLon> Yeah, sorry.  They started labeling by where it is on your bus, dr_willis
<dr_willis> meLon:  cant say ive noticed that.. then again - i dont code much these days.
<meLon> Your next install will have it
<oldpilsbury> tried with gftp, filezilla, ssh. no dice.
<dr_willis> got 13.04 on my  machine at home. but  im not at home to look. ;)
<DoktorV> I have a new Acer laptop, I've disabled UEFI so I can boot from disc, but when I try to use a distro CD/DVD I get only a black screen
<holstein> oldpilsbury: tried what? just use ping.. see if you can ping the gateway from the machine
<Atlantic777> meLon: network devices aren't presented as files.
<meLon> lol dr_willis p5p2 vs /dev/p5p2 :P
<meLon> Atlantic777: I meant as a file on the OS
<Atlantic777> meLon: network devices are far more complex than char device, block device or ioctl
<meLon> as in /dev/eth0
<oldpilsbury> success
<Atlantic777> meLon: i understand, but there's no such thing.
<oldpilsbury> i can also go to the router setup in web browser
<Atlantic777> meLon: network interfaces are burried in kernel and OS is handling whole TCP/IP stack. Network interfaces are working with packets, not with bytes.
<Atlantic777> meLon: my I ask you again what are you trying to do with accessing netowrk iface as file?
<Atlantic777> may*
<meLon> Like I said... iptraf
<oldpilsbury> <holstein> any idea why the server is refusing connection?
<meLon> Am I like... Are you trying to tell me that there's never been /dev/eth0 ?
<Atlantic777> meLon: oh, sorry, I must have missed that
<holstein> oldpilsbury: not yet.. can you ping the gateway?
<oldpilsbury> yes
<Atlantic777> meLon: yep, not on Linux, as far as i know.
<holstein> oldpilsbury: can you ping the machines from each other?
<Cooper> what is the switch that i use with mv to see the progress.... --progress or -v
<oldpilsbury> holstein: inet ping failed from my laptop to the server and back. i do want the inet addr, correct?
<Atlantic777> Cooper: -v shows which file is currently being transfered.
<Atlantic777> Cooper: see "man mv" for more info about mv options.
<Cooper> asked and then read the man files
<holstein> oldpilsbury: what are you trying to do?
<oldpilsbury> holstein: file transfers. you told me to ping the machine. you meant the server's inet address, right?
<holstein> oldpilsbury: if you cant ping the machine, you wont be able to ssh or file share... you can look at firewalls
<holstein> oldpilsbury: i mean, the ip address...
<Atlantic777> oldpilsbury: a stupid question, is the server out of your local area network?
<holstein> oldpilsbury: i usually do this.. i use the dynaptic auto DHCP address.. i get ssh or ftp or whatever setup with the firewalls down.. then i do one thing at a time.. static ip.. firewall.. and test as i go
<oldpilsbury> no, just my old desktop with a router attached. :)
<holstein> right now, you got a lot of things to troubleshoot oldpilsbury , and i would simplify and take it one step at a time
<Atlantic777> oldpilsbury: is your 'client' computer attached to the same router?
<holstein> oldpilsbury: you have a machine, hooked up to a router.. and you can ping that gateway.. then you connect with another machine and you can ping the gateway as well?
<Rust> i have a new file server, i've run "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" as root, i've rebooted, but i still have 6 packs that can be updated...what am i doing wrong?
<holstein> Rust: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ..but what are the packages?
<oldpilsbury> client computer is wirelessly connected to the network
<holstein> oldpilsbury: the same network?
<Rust> holstein: not sure what they are, just security updates...i though the dist-upgrade was to update the release?
<holstein> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Rust> thx!
<oldpilsbury> i pinged 192.168.1.1 from server and laptop, success
<praka> q
<deadtrigger> k
<holstein> oldpilsbury: try pinging the machines from each other.. look at the firewall settings
<oldpilsbury> it's server - eth0 - router - wlan0 - laptop, got it?
<Atlantic777> but they are in the same subnet, just two separated interfaces on the router
<oldpilsbury> thanks holstein
<Atlantic777> so you need local ip address of the router
<Atlantic777> you probably can't access the server via public ip of the router even if you did have set port forwarding because some weird thing happen with lan <-> wan <-> lan port forwarding and routing on most cheap routers
<oldpilsbury> router local ip is 192.168.1.1
<Atlantic777> ok, what's 192.168.x.x ip of the server?
<Atlantic777> see it with ifconfig
<Atlantic777> well, can you post ifconfig and route -n from your server and client machine?
<oldpilsbury> herm
<Atlantic777> post it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> and you'll probably get simple answer
<oldpilsbury> laptop
<oldpilsbury> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e8:03:9a:9b:31:7a             inet6 addr: fe80::ea03:9aff:fe9b:317a/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:695 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:935 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:232740 (232.7 KB)  TX bytes:172306 (172.3 KB)  lo        Link encap:Local 
<Atlantic777> not here!
<holstein> !paste | oldpilsbury
<ubottu> oldpilsbury: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DoktorV> I have a new Acer laptop, I've disabled UEFI so I can boot from disc. It boots from a distro disc but both the try and install options produce only black screens.
<Atlantic777> !nomodeset > DoktorV
<ubottu> DoktorV, please see my private message
<DoktorV> Oh, sorry, I didn't notice the other message. Thank you.
<Atlantic777> blah, I meant s/>/|/ -.-
<DoktorV> It appears to be working now, at least to start. Thank you.
<calmNchill> is there anyone that can answer a quick question about a installer error?
<calmNchill> I have not been able to find this particular issue cover
<Atlantic777> calmNchill: if you say which error it is...
<calmNchill> lol
<Atlantic777> there are 1731 souls + bots listening just you, just say it :D
<calmNchill> yes I follow the directiona dn the installer starts from from the usb stick then it errors saying it cant find the cdrom
<deadtrigger> i have no soul
<calmNchill> but im installing from a USB stick
<Atlantic777> deadtrigger: so, hope you don't mind being classified as bot.
<deadtrigger> oh, ubuntu can make a live usb for installation but it never works for me
<Atlantic777> calmNchill: how did you prepare your USB stick? unetbootin or something similar?
<calmNchill> I folled the instructions to make the stick on the ubuntu site twice making it once under OSX and once using the pen drive tool it links you to for windows
<deadtrigger> this is normal
<Atlantic777> I suggest you to try making it with unetbootin.
<Atlantic777> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Atlantic777> calmNchill: nah, just use unetbootin
<thulsa_d00m> can anyone tell me what the google chrome package is called? in the repo's i'm guessing
<jrib> thulsa_d00m: apt-cache search -n google chromium
<thulsa_d00m> ahhh, chromium, i was just using chrome. Thanks
<jrib> thulsa_d00m: i am a liar.  Try: chromium-browser
<calmNchill> I will try this one
<thulsa_d00m> yep, it was chromium-browser, thanks again
<ac_slater> why the HELL is it near impossible for 32libs to coexist in ubuntu 64 ?
<ac_slater> ie - libXext
<jrib> ac_slater: umm, multiarch works fine here. What are you doing?
<Atlantic777> +1 ^
<ac_slater> jrib: I was under the impression that ia32-libs were all that was needed ... so you're telling me there is something else
<ac_slater> ?
<ac_slater> :)
<jrib> ac_slater: what ubuntu version are you using?  In later versions ia32-libs just uses multiarch
<ac_slater> 12.04 typically. I have to ensure 12.04 build my stuff at least ... I'm using GL and some common X11 libs
<FatDarrel> any openstack lovers here
<jrib> ac_slater: so what issue are you having?
<calmNchill> @ Atlantic777: this will prolly sound like a dumb question but Im not sure what to select I'm trying to install server 12.04 LTS. what should I select here?
<calmNchill> nevermind
<ac_slater> jrib: Specifically libxcursor and libxext. IF you look at the package contents, you can see the 32bit and 64bit versions to the same place - creating conflicts.
<Atlantic777> calmNchill: select option to use iso image and then just browse and choose iso you have.
<jrib> ac_slater: can you give details?
<ac_slater> jrib: Sure. In distros like Arch or Gentoo, 32bit libs go into `/lib32/` and 64bit libs into `/lib`. I'm sure ubuntu does something like this with the packages it pulls with ia32-libs... but the two I mentioned arent in ia32-libs. I can install them manually but they conflict with the 64bit libs :(
<jrib> ac_slater: right, give these details.  I don't have a 12.04 install
<ac_slater> :-/
<ac_slater> I observed this with 12.10 also.
<jrib> ac_slater: in 12.04 is ia32-libs not just a dependency on ia32-libs-multiarch by the way?
<jrib> ac_slater: that's fine, so give these details you are observing
<ac_slater> jrib: So you physically cannot install libXext-dev:i386 if you have libXext-dev installed
<calmNchill> @ Atlantic777: Thanks
<Atlantic777> calmNchill: it worked?
<FatDarrel> any kvm/qemu experts here
<calmNchill> @ Atlantic777: it is building the installer we'll see
<jrib> ac_slater: I just installed libxext-dev and libxext-dev:i386 here on 12.10
<ac_slater> jrib: woah. Ok then I might be doing something wrong ...
<ac_slater> thanks man
<pat> Good Evening All
<calmNchill> Anyone in here running "Amahi"?
<pat> Looking to resize my XRDP remote desktop display. Only shows with default resolution from the servers monitor.
<pat> exit
<ac_slater> jrib: So do you have `ia32-libs` installed? Or/And anything else relevant?
<antiroach> hi im running ubuntu 12.10 and it seems that commands arent appended to the history. im seeing this behavior on multiple installations. shopt -s histappend is in my .bashrc
<jrib> ac_slater: ia32-libs isn't really relevant; it just installs ia32-libs-multiarch which then installs a bunch of libs using multiarch
<ac_slater> right ok. Thats what I thought
<jrib> antiroach: after exiting your shell?
<beezy> is it possible to update an existing install from 32 to 64
<beezy> or am i better of reinstalling
<jrib> beezy: no; reinstall
<beezy> okay
<thulsa_d00m> is this the right place for asking for help with installing a icon pack?
<Snowie> Hi all. Anyone else had an odd issue in 12.04 unity where the Update Manager icon appears in the doc, but no application window is open? Has a nasty habit of crashing Unity too.
<Snowie> thulsa_d00m: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842927
<thulsa_d00m> Snowie, thanks, i'll give those ideas a shot
<antiroach> jrib: yes, but actually i figured it out. .bash_history was somehow owned by root
<antiroach> all fixed now :)
<jrib> probably bad "sudo bash" usage...
<Snowie> No one else had odd behaviour from update manager auto update. Icon shows in dock, but no application window appears. Interacting with it often crashes unity.
<Tizz> hello, i have a HP laptop, that has been working fine using Zorin OS, but recently it has been having trouble connecting to my wireless network
<intrader> I have an overheating laptop - when psensor temp2 exceeds 100C the laptop shutdows. This invariably happens with any full screen video (temp2 rapidly increases). I have tried jupiter. Any o these  alternate distros like Mint, Solaris, or Suse do not have the problem with same clip and browser (firefox). I am running linux 12.04. Problems started with 11.04 and appear to be graphics engine related
<Tizz> it tries to connect but just acts as if the network isnt there or is missing
<Tizz> i've googled and checked the zorin forums to no avail
<Tizz> and since it's ubuntu based, i figured i'd check here as well
<beezy> Is it possible to specify an existing logical volume when doing a new install of ubuntu, from the livecd gui
<beezy> to use as root
<Snowie> intrader: can you let the room know what adapter you have. post the output of $ lspci | grep VGA
<Tizz> its using the standard broad com drivers for my network card if that helps at all
<Tavor> Whenever someone can assist, I'm having an issue where my laptop running Ubuntu 12.04, seems to create a 'dead' zone where other devices (like my iPhone for instance or other laptop) cannot connect to the internet. I feel is this is an Ubuntu issue as my Winodws 7 partition does not offer this odd situation. Thanks for any assistance!
<Snowie> Tavor: you mean like a wireless deadzone?
<Tavor> Yes
<Tavor> Whenever any other device gets in range of my laptop, with an active connection to my router, it automatically has issues loading anything
<kalenjohnson> Tavor, that sounds like a voodoo problem :(
<Tavor> Hm, uncertain of what means, I'll look into that then~
<Snowie> Tavor: that's a new one to me sorry mate. I was thinking it might be an IP issue. I guess it's feasable somehting is misbehaving and turning the wifi strength way up, but.... *shrugs*
<kalenjohnson> Tavor, voodoo as in crazy and weird
<mOrO^>  #help
<Tavor> OH, lol
<Tavor> I see.
<Tavor> Well, I'll head on over to #help, thanks m0r0^
<mOrO^> Id like my cursor to snap to a default dialogue response automatically.........is that possible?
<Tizz> :s
<intrader> Snowie, gladly, here is the lspci - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609536/. I assume that the adapter is therein. NVIDEA accelerated graphics driver (post release updated)...
<Aliengel> anyone can help with network printer Canon MF4680 ? it don't seem to working on 12.10. everything i print vanished .
<intrader> Snowie, gladly, here is sudo lspci | grep VGA >>VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84M [Quadro FX 570M] (rev a1)
<nstat41> can someone help me with postfix before I rip out my hair? http://pastie.org/6467048
<Anom01y> Hi I did a pile of updates and now the sound doesn't work,
<Anom01y> I tried reinstalling pulseaudio
<Anom01y> I checked the mute buttons in the volume control
<Anom01y> nothing seems to get the sound to work
<Anom01y> ok got it
<kinsie> so what's going on in here?
<kinsie> first time
<tekkbuzz> anyone know if sudo has to be restarted or something after editing the sudoers file?
<jrib> tekkbuzz: shouldn't need to
<tekkbuzz> jrib: darn cause I can't get the no password option to work.
<jrib> tekkbuzz: pastebin your /etc/sudoers.  How are you executing the command?
<tekkbuzz> jrib: techno   ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<superkuh> I installed some libcairo2 packages from a PPA to try to compile some other software. But it didn't work out and now I want to switch back to the ones in the Ubuntu repos. But when I try to remove libcairo2 of the PPA all the depends (lots of Ubuntu) also must be removed. Is there a way to replace the packages now that I've removed the PPA from the sources list without breaking all the dependencies?
<xangua> !ppa-purge | superkuh
<ubottu> superkuh: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tekkbuzz> jrib: techno would be my user name.
<superkuh> Thanks, xangua.
<Snowie> intrader: my advice was going to be to try an alternate driver, but i suspect you may have done that allready
<tekkbuzz> jrib: I also did:  root	ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<jrib> tekkbuzz: pastebin your /etc/sudoers.  How are you executing the command?
<kuato-AR> hello, greetings from Argentina, i need some help with my kworld tv tunner and TVtime in ubuntu 12.10, i have sound and a lot of cable channels working but i can't tune some channels
<obob> hello. i have my fqdn (server.example.com) does it need to actually return anything if you hit that url? right now it's just sending 404
<superkuh> xangua, Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't have ppa-purge.
<intrader> Snowie, which beside the select should I try? (output lines separated by slash) jockey-text -l/xorg:nvidia_173 - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)/xorg:nvidia_173_updates - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)/xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)/xorg:nvidia_current_updates - NVIDIA ac
<intrader> celerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)/xorg:nvidia_experimental_304 - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (**experimental** beta) (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)/xorg:nvidia_experimental_310 - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (**experimental** beta) (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<FloodBot1> intrader: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calmNchill> @ Atlantic777: it did some other stuff but game me the same error. Trying it from the network now
<tekkbuzz> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609568/
<xangua> superkuh: did you read the link¿
<jrib> tekkbuzz: and my question?
<intrader> Snowie, sorry about flodding - here it is pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609572/
<tekkbuzz> a script, but it still asks for the password.
<tekkbuzz> in ~/bin
<jrib> tekkbuzz: what are you typing in your shell to run the command you are having trouble with?
<superkuh> xangua, Sorry. I didn't. I have now. I see it has a package there. I'm installing it from lucid backports now (I hope).
<kuato-AR> sorry to repeat, just adding more info to my problem description. i need some help with my kworld tv tunner (plus tv lite pci) saa7134 and TVtime in ubuntu 12.10, i have sound and a lot of cable channels working but i can't tune some channels
<tekkbuzz> sudo togglenet ,   all it does is toggle the network on or off.
<jrib> tekkbuzz: you probably need these NOPASSWD lines moved to the bottom of your sudoers file
<tekkbuzz> k, I'll try that.
<tekkbuzz> jrib: thanks
<tekkbuzz> jrib: I'm so used to running Fedora as root, this Ubuntu trips me up sometimes.
<jrib> tekkbuzz: well sudo -i will give you a root shell if you want...
<tekkbuzz> jrib: yeah, but I was trying to make it into a button on the desktop.
<zp>  hey i installed ubuntu 11.10 and during installation i updated to 12.04
<zp>             and i have no battery icon on the system tray thing, ive googled this
<zp>             and have word on this for a while now but i cant figure this out. in
<zp>             dconf-editor under con > cononical > indicator > power there is no
<FloodBot1> zp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zp>             icon-policy options but the show-time was there and unchecked, i
<zp>             checked it tried reinstalling indicator-power and tryed reinstalling
<jrib> zp: if you repost this question *please* fix your formatting (make it all one line)
<dr_willis> during install you  updated?  i dident think it worked that way...
<dr_willis> if you  want to use 12.10 - i would install that directly
<dr_willis> or 12.04
<zp> jrib: sorry i typed this into the wrong channel eairlier and apposed to typing it again i pasted not knowing it would come out that way, it diddnt before. sorry about that
<zp> should i retype it? jrib
<kevinkace> for installing from USB, do you just copy the ISO to the USB drive?
<pair0doc> the ubuntu installer is not seeing my partition table on a acer aspire one KAV60 same as this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2098731.html
<jrib> zp: wouldn't hurt.  Just put it on one line
<dr_willis> kevinkace:  no..  you have to use a special tool to put the iso on theusb
<pair0doc> d2d is disabled and hard drive mode is achi
<zp> kevinkace: either use xboot for windows or unetbootin in ubuntu
<kevinkace> THANKS!!
<kevinkace> knew I was doing something wrong
<xangua> pair0doc: did you try to select the manual install option¿
<dr_willis> kevinkace:  the pendrivelinux site has tools. and the ubuntu homepage has a tool or two mentioned as well
<omenreal> Error making deb package to install amd 13.1 driver any ideas? http://pastebin.com/2Eh6mVuN
<dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pair0doc> xangua, I did not see that option on the non alternate install media.
<superkuh> Alright. That fixed 2/3 of the problem. But ppa-purge apparently cannot remove the PPA, "ppa:vala-team" because it can't find the package list.
<zp> hey i installed ubuntu 11.10 and during installtion i updated to 12.04 and i have no battery icon on the system tray thing, ive googled this and have tried multiple fixes to no anvil. in dconf-editor under con > cononical > indicator > power there is no icon-polict optoin but the show-time was there and unchecked, i cheched it tried reinstalling indicator-power and gnome-power-manager and tried rebooting after that and still no battery indicator, 
<kuato-AR> @_@
<radio> whats up
<pair0doc> update: it is not even seeing my hard drive, just the flash drive I am using to install from.
<radio> good
<radio> put water on it now
<radio> it should work just fine
<OerHeks> stop trolling, radio
<radio> not trolling
<radio> its true
<tekkbuzz> jrib: You Were Right, I can't thank you enough, I was pulling my hair out.
<zp> can anyone help me?
<omenreal> Error making deb package to install amd 13.1 driver any ideas? http://pastebin.com/2Eh6mVuN
<jacktrick> what's wrong?
<zp> jacktrick: were you talking to me?
<jacktrick> yup
<jacktrick> omenreal,
<jacktrick> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 294: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: debclean: not found
<zp> hey i installed ubuntu 11.10 and during installtion i updated to 12.04 and i have no battery icon on the system tray thing, ive googled this and have tried multiple fixes to no anvil. in dconf-editor under con > cononical > indicator > power there is no icon-polict optoin but the show-time was there and unchecked, i cheched it tried reinstalling indicator-power and gnome-power-manager and tried rebooting after that and still no battery indicator, 
<jacktrick> install debclean?
<jacktrick> hm
 * zp is very frusturated
<dr_willis> zp:  why dont you install 12.04 directly - to eleminate that as  a source of the problem.
<jacktrick> ^that
<jacktrick> but maybe check the panel settings isntead of power settings
<pair0doc> does the ubuntu install care if the controller is set in ide or achi mode in the bios?
<zp> dr_willis: lol its the latest that will fit on a cd not dvd, no flash drives
<holstein> zp: try as a new user as well.. make sure its not just your user config.. try 12.04 live first
<tekkbuzz> jrib: No where did I see anything that said move the NOPASSWD to the bottom of the file., thanks.
<zp> holstein: no live cd
<holstein> !minimal | zp
<ubottu> zp: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> pair0doc, yes, a SATA disk should be set to AHCI
<dr_willis> zp:  12.04 fitrs on a cd...     12.10 does not - i belive
<holstein> zp: live USB
<zp> holstein: no flash drive, dr_willis thanks i will take a loook
<holstein> zp: however you just installed 11.10, do that to 12.04
<dr_willis> not having a flash  drive is like.... so   1980s
<dr_willis> ;)
<zp> holstein: install 12.04?
<dr_willis> couldent come up with a better analogy. ;P
<holstein> zp: sure.. or try it live if you can.. if you cant, reinstall, after testing your issues as a new user
<jacktrick> dr_willis, agreed. I always lose mine though
<dr_willis> i got mine all tied together like a necklace.. ;)
<dr_willis> Nerd Bling
<jacktrick> lol
<pair0doc> the acer aspire one (KAV60) is on ubuntu s supported list. the 12.04 LTS installer is not seeing my hard drive any thoughts?
<holstein> pair0doc: bad hard drive
<omenreal> like a necklace... thats a great idea..
<omenreal> my desk is almost made of flash drives
<agrester> Got a quick question, how do I install 13.04 daily build, I'm running 12.04 but want to upgrade...
<holstein> agrester: try #ubuntu+1 ..its not suggested that you use 13.04 yet
<pair0doc> holstein, I don't think so. winbl0ws is working fine and am trying a reinstall after an upgrade from 10.04 failed. just got this netbook.
<dr_willis> pair0doc:  check how its paartitioned also.. seen some cases where odd partioning schemes confuse the installer
<holstein> pair0doc: test it and make sure.. the part that the windows operating system is on could be not failing (yet)
<pair0doc> dr_willis, I did note that when it was running 10.04 it did have a compaq diagnostic partition. I will try a knoppix live usb and double check thou.
<coldpizza72i> "Warning: Partition is misaligned by 512bytes"
<Tavor> If anyone can assist: On my laptop, it is partitioned into Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 7. I have an issue where if I run Ubuntu 12.04 and connect it to my wireless network, nearby devices like my iPhone or another laptop will not be able to load any data while my Ubuntu is running. However, if I go to my Windows partition, no 'wifi hogging' occurs. Already tried loading earlier kernels, no avail.
<omenreal> jacktrick: debclean is installed and i still get that same error
<holstein> Tavor: try seeing what driver you are using, and use a different one if there is one
<Degru> Tavor: Try going into system monitor and checking network usage. Is it showing anything?
<coldpizza72i> what should i do
<jacktrick> what steps did you take to build, omenreal?
<Degru> coldpizza72i: um... is there an option to fix it?
<jacktrick>  ./configure && make && make install
<Tavor> holstein: I do not have another driver around, so I cannot test it. Degru: What kind of information are you curious about from the system monitor?
<holstein> coldpizza72i: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30071/the-partition-is-misaligned-error-in-disk-utility-should-i-repartition
<jacktrick> something like that?
<holstein> Tavor: for my broadcom, i can use the open driver, or blacklist it and install the proprietary one.. is that the case for your hardware?
<coldpizza72i> holstein: do i need a live cd if its not my main disk?
<omenreal>  sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer*.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal
<Tavor> holstein: If I remember correctly, when I started Ubuntu 12.04, I used the the "Additional Drivers" application to install the driver
<holstein> coldpizza72i: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150693/solve-a-partition-misalignment
<holstein> !broadcom | Tavor this is what i refer to for my cards
<ubottu> Tavor this is what i refer to for my cards: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jacktrick> omenreal, I'm not sure then, sorry
<coldpizza72i> holstein: parted or gparted?
<Degru> Tavor: Go into the resources section and look at the bottom to see network usage. Is it showing anything? If it is, then it could be an application.
<holstein> coldpizza72i: i havent had that issue.. if it were me, i would want to have my data backed up, and just reformat likely.. but you can try fixing with one of those suggestions
<coldpizza72i> holstein: theres no data on it
<holstein> coldpizza72i: ? reformat then
<coldpizza72i> holstein: how? by "Format Drive"?
<holstein> coldpizza72i: i use gparted
<holstein> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<coldpizza72i> holstein: format volume or drive?
<Degru> coldpizza72i: that would delete every partition on the drive.
<coldpizza72i> Degru: only 1 part
<holstein> coldpizza72i: if it were my drive, and there was *no* data on it, i would test.. and reformat
<Tavor> holstein: Reading it and will take it into account after seeing what advice Degru also offers. Degru: Under Resources, it is showing (I presume?) the connection status of my laptop. Receiving 116~ bytes/Sending 0~bytes
<Degru> coldpizza72i: If there's only one partition on the drive then do format drive
<coldpizza72i> Degru: it doesnt help\
<Degru> Tavor: What are the totals for sent/recieved data?
<omenreal> jacktrick : do you think installing the driver without making the .deb package would cause any issues?
<Degru> coldpizza72i: what do you mean?
<pair0doc> dr_willis, except for sda1 being a compaq diagnostic partition it seems like a normal partition scheme.
<coldpizza72i> doesnt fix problem
<holstein> coldpizza72i: what doesnt?.. reformatting?
<Tavor> Degru: Received Total: 2.3 MiB/Sent Total: 653.1KiB
<coldpizza72i> holstein: yes
<Degru> Tavor: THen it's a driver issue.
<holstein> coldpizza72i: test the hard drive... i use the ultimate boot cd
<Degru> Tavor: if it was an app it would show activity
<holstein> Tavor: the other driver option is always the windows driver with ndisgtk.. but its usually not great
<holstein> Tavor: should be a few other driver options at that link i gave..
<Tavor> Okay, thanks then, I'll look into your link from earlier
<Tavor> Quick question, what would be 'normal' activity?
<Tavor> Assuming the driver wasn't having issues
<omenreal> jacktrick: do you think installing the driver without making the .deb package would cause any issues? when running the installer with sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer*.run it gives the option to just install it should i take a whack at it?
<thulsa_d00m> earlier, someone was helping me install icons and gave me a link to the forums, but the suggestions there were only for installing themes, not just icon sets. Can anyone help me with just the icon sets?
<jacktrick> it's worth a try
<jacktrick> can't do any harm :D
<omenreal> other then making my screens go black again lol
<jacktrick> heh
<holstein> Tavor: you can turn off your wifi and wire up and see.. it'll be something like that i would imagine
<omenreal> then uninstall time and back to the old drivers i guess
<jacktrick> yeah
<omenreal> Whelp here goes nothing~
<Tavor> holstein: Oh, I see what you mean then, thanks!
<SnapShot> I’m new to Linux love it! I just hope I don't mess it up . I'm like a blind man in a crystal shop.
<mizz> I'm like a blind man in a crystal shop.  i like that
<holstein> SnapShot: keep backups.. make a test user.. consider having a test install in virtualbox or on another machine. be ready to reinstall.. or leave it alone and dont break anything
<xangua> thulsa_d00m: download them and extract them in home/youruser/.icons (if .icons doesn't exist create it, the sames as with gtk themes)
<thulsa_d00m> honestly, breaking things is helping learn what to and not to do though
<thulsa_d00m> me that is
<omenreal> i think i have reinstalled 6 times after swapping from windows 3 days ago lol
<dak0> I reinstalled my PC like 5 times until I make sucessful daul boot with windows and ubuntu
<omenreal> step by step i WILL have a working linux box lol
<omenreal> mine was first try on the dual boot thing
<SnapShot> did you reinstal from a c
<SnapShot> CD?
<thulsa_d00m> xangua, .icons is present, and i've managed to move the icon pack to it, but i'm not sure what to do after that
<holstein> SnapShot: i use usb sticks mostly.. but CD's work fine
<SnapShot> ok great thnx
<xangua> thulsa_d00m: select it with a tool like gnome-tweak-tool or ubuntu-tweak(the last is not in repositories)
<thulsa_d00m> xangua, ok, i'll give that a shot, thanks
<nailson> !ask what do you guys use to tweak compiz? i need mac like exposé, in past (ubuntu 11.10) i used ccsm, but it's terrible on 12.04.
<ubottu> nailson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> nailson: i dont use it anymore
<Degru> Tavor: Normal activity would be what you have on idle. It's a driver issue.
<nailson> holstein, what you do not use? ubuntu or compiz?
<holstein> nailson: compiz.. http://cairo-compmgr.tuxfamily.org/ was something i read about back when i thought i still wanted it
<thulsa_d00m> xangua, if I right click on the folder, no other programs are shown as options to open the folder with
<xangua> nailson: super+w is the default keyword to show alll windows, you can see more keywords if you keep Super pressed
<holstein> nailson: "Add a mosaic (« exposé ») plugin that you can activate with <Super>Tab keys" from the cario stie
<holstein> site*
<holstein> nailson: last time i checked in unity, it was doing something like that by default, as thulsa_d00m suggests
<nailson> thank you guys, it will help me a lot. i'll search more about it and try it now. Thanks again.
<romanches> Здравствуйте, товарищи)
<nailson> hello romanches
<musaki_> I happen to be a linux noob and require a little assistance i am installing direct x9 and following a guide i found online. I need to put a couple of dll files i donwloaded into wine, what is the file structure in ubuntu eg if it was windows C:\windows\etc
<holstein> musaki_: why?
<musaki_> if you are asking why i am trying to install direct x, trying to get the walking dead to work
<holstein> musaki_: it might not.. i would look in #wine-hq
<Degru> musaki_: Go in your home folder, and go into the .wine folder. (It's hidden, press ctrl-h) Then go in drive_c and that's where it is
<raj> if I modify gconf-editor, do I need to reboot or something?
<raj> how do I get the keys to work?
<musaki_> Thanks thats what i needed
<dzup> after i bios in uefi ...how can i boot ubuntu?
<Fare> I'm trying to build a .deb -- I used to have a working git-buildpackage command one or two year back on debian, but it won't work now on ubuntu.
<Fare> dh_clean
<Fare> gbp:error: Unknown value 2.32
<Fare> where 2.32 is the git tag of my release
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 12.10 install, my system says it needs to start in low graphics mode and when I keep pressing OK I get to a terminal-style screen and get a login prompt.
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: I think that is low graphics mode?
<MDTech-us_MAN> what info do you need to diagnose?
<coventry> Any guesses as to why running "virtualbox" from the CL (with or without capitalization) results in virtualbox reporting that all my VMs are inaccessible, while running it via the menu results in normal behavior?  (I do have "~/VirtualBox VMs" as a symlink to another drive, but I'm not sure how that would cause this issue.)
<MDTech-us_MAN> when I login, I get the prompt
<MDTech-us_MAN> no gui
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: So you get a normal login window, but not a graphical session?
<dzup> Fare, can you : sudo apt-get install lshw; sudo lshw -html|curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us <--said?
<CowboyPride> Is this the place to get support for ubuntu server as well?
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: SO. You boot up, and get a normal login screen, and then when you type in your password and press login you go into a fullscreen terminal?
 * evilroots is away: I'm busy
<MDTech-us_MAN> no, I get "login:" I type my login, then I get "Password: " and type my password, then I get "<USERNAME>@<HOSTNAME>:"
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: Sounds like a graphics driver issue
<MDTech-us_MAN> do you need any build-specific info?
<fuhreal> is there any easy way to get a pannel shortcut on the unity favorites bar?
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: Oh, so no GUI login at all, just terminal login. I think it's a driver/Xorg issue.
<MDTech-us_MAN> correct
<MDTech-us_MAN> so hat do I do?
<MDTech-us_MAN> *what
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: Not sure. Type lspci and post the output on pastebin
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: well; that's gonna be kinda hard
<MDTech-us_MAN> Sir, yes, sir
<MDTech-us_MAN> going to try
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: type "lspci | less" and then see if you can find your graphics card there
<Fare> dzup: what is that meant to do?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I sent the output to file and will now copy it via FTP
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609696/
<mauricio> asdfasdfads
<MDTech-us_MAN> Degru?
<Fare> where do I get help making a package?
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: OK
<MDTech-us_MAN> so any luck?
<ahmed_> join #twisted
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: just got back. I'm looking through it now.
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: This is a fresh install, correct?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yep
<MDTech-us_MAN> I just finished configuring it
<MDTech-us_MAN> installed VMWare, Windows 8, Windows 7
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: looking...
<MDTech-us_MAN> Windows is a vM
<MDTech-us_MAN> VM
<kalenjohnson> is IN a VM?
<kalenjohnson> or is that incorrect?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yes
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have 2 VMs, one Windows 8, one Windows 7
<coventry> If anyone responded to my question a few minutes ago, my apologies.  I got cut off, and it seems that my question has not yet made it to the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/13/%23ubuntu.html
<kalenjohnson> lol, I have Win7, WinXP, another 7, Ubuntu server, Arch, Fuduntu, ubuntu 13.04
<Degru> MDTech-us_MAN: What type of graphics card does it have?
<kalenjohnson> I don't use them everyday, just an easy way to test them
<MDTech-us_MAN> Built in
<fetzy> Does anyone know if i can install xubuntu if i already have ubuntu installed?
<MDTech-us_MAN> Mobo is: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
<kalenjohnson> fetzy, if you install it to a different partition...
<zz28fb> yes
<holstein> fetzy: theres xubuntu-desktop and xfce4.. you can install either
<fetzy> it wont delete it off of my hard drive? i dont have enough ram to run ubuntu very well, so i want to use xubuntu and get rid of ubuntu. but everytime i try to install xubuntu it doesnt work
<holstein> fetzy: what wont delete what?
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<holstein> !xfce
<fetzy> oh i see.... hmm ok
<copec> Does anyone here know if the ubuntu 8.04 server kernel had pae support?
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<holstein> copec: i dont recall when that came out, but i though it was 9.x
<codrus> in 12.10 how do you shutdown using commandline? sudo shutdown -h now doesn't work and there's no root to su into
<copec> I have an old server, and I'm curious if I give it more memory if it is going to do any good.  thanks for the info
 * MDTech-us_MAN IS STILL WAITING
<holstein> codrus: i use "sudo shutdown -h now"
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: on what?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: one of the volunteers to help?
<MDTech-us_MAN>  I have a problem with my Ubuntu 12.10 install, my system says it needs to start in low graphics mode and when I keep pressing OK I get to a terminal-style screen and get a login prompt.
<MDTech-us_MAN> Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: i would look into the graphics driver
<holstein> !ati | MDTech-us_MAN
<ubottu> MDTech-us_MAN: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MDTech-us_MAN> It is a built-in card
<MDTech-us_MAN> it worked before!
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: i would consider using a custom xorg.conf.. sometimes i use a knoppix live cd to create one for me
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: before what?
<MDTech-us_MAN> a hour of two ago
<MDTech-us_MAN> I restarted because I installed some programs
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: the computer wont care about the time.. what occured before the breakage?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: one easy thing to do is boot an older kernel.. reboot and select it from grub
<MDTech-us_MAN> I dont see any more
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: did you take a kernel upgrade? do you have an xorg.conf? did you install a driver?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I didn't install anything
<celso> hi people! someone know how to report a bug of firefox using the bug report of ubuntu? i mean, i am using firefox and instead of using the icon that is in the launcher, it opens another.
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: what did you do that broke it?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I installed VMWare,teamviewer
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<celso> thanks! i didn't know that! thanks alot!
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: you installed 2 pieces of software, and rebooted, and its broken?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I was configuring the VMs and the screen got bugged up
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: in what way?
<MDTech-us_MAN> so I restarted
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: maybe its broken hardware.. i might try the live CD that worked before
<MDTech-us_MAN> The focus was kept in the VM
<MDTech-us_MAN> and the mouse stopped working
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: so, the VMware player got all "bugged up" ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> correct
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: thats not from the repos, correct?
<MDTech-us_MAN> nope
<MDTech-us_MAN> It is closed-sourced
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: i would confirm (however you like) that the hardware is not broken.. i would consider making a custom xorg.conf
<MDTech-us_MAN> but free
<fuhreal> Does anyone know how I can get a custom launcher from the desktop to the favorites bar?
<MDTech-us_MAN> how?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: how for which?
<MDTech-us_MAN> "i would consider making a custom xorg.conf"
<holstein> fuhreal: in unity? you want a launcher with the favorites?
<MDTech-us_MAN> how?
<fuhreal> holstein: Well, in gnome I think it would be called a panel launcher?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: i use a knoppix live CD.. then i just grab it from there and use it in ubuntu. you can start from scratch, or use the graphics recovery kernel (that im sure you tried before coming here)
<fuhreal> holstein: basically want to create an eterm shortcut
<holstein> fuhreal: in unity?
<fuhreal> holstein: ya
<MDTech-us_MAN> I didn't
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: try that. then try the xorg.
<MDTech-us_MAN> it there a toutorial?
<holstein> fuhreal: you can create custom launcher in unity. http://askubuntu.com/questions/71047/adding-a-custom-launcher-to-unity
<fuhreal> eek
<fuhreal> holstein: yes... read that ... but couldn't wrap my head around it
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: you just select it at boot... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968492
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: that specifically mentions your error ^^
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am logging in wsing a different kernel
<MDTech-us_MAN> everything is fine
<MDTech-us_MAN> so how do I make that the dafault kernel?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: right.. so, just boot that kernel then.. you took a kernel upgrade and that is breaking your graphics
<MDTech-us_MAN> I know this is a temorary soloution
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: you can change the order in grub.. youcan remove the other kernels.. you can select it each time you boot.
<omenreal> how can i fix Unmet build dependencies: libqtgui4?
<MDTech-us_MAN> so what is the soloution
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: just boot the kernel that is working.. file a bug
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: i wouldnt worry much about runing an older kernel
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do I remove the other kernels?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: search for them in the package manager of your choice and remove them
<MDTech-us_MAN> By the way, I got the full error mesage
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: you can add it to the bug report
<MDTech-us_MAN> and it is asking me to send it to Ubuntu
<MDTech-us_MAN> so to switck to the older kernel permenently, I should remove the latest linux-headers?
<MDTech-us_MAN> *switch
<omenreal> how can i fix Unmet build dependencies: libqtgui4?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: i gave you a few options.. i would just remove the kernel that is "bad" and keep checking back on it occasionally
<MDTech-us_MAN> any ideas?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: yes.. you can remove it, or change the order in grub.. or just deal with it at boot
<MDTech-us_MAN> what is the name of the kernel pakage
<tigrang> omenreal, install it?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: its the one that you boot that causes the issues
<MDTech-us_MAN> I mean the exact package name
<tigrang> omenreal, sudo apt-get build-dep [the package you're trying to build]
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: if you are uncertain.. just deal with it as-is.. maybe just turn off the timer for grub and the grub hiding
<omenreal> tigrang: ty ill try that
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: the name is whatever kernel you are using that is causing the issues
<MDTech-us_MAN> if I search for kernel, I get a ton of tesults in synaptic
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: i would put them in order, and see if its the newest one.. or leave it as-is and just deal with it in grub at boot time
<c4nuck> say i wanted to run "hddtemp" which requires superuser as a regular user. I could use sudo but since its in a script i don't want to have to enter a password. How would i go about running it as a regular user ?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: a fix could come along...
<Apetrick> DCC SEND "trolzorz" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<holstein> !grub | MDTech-us_MAN this will tell you how to unhide grub
<ubottu> MDTech-us_MAN this will tell you how to unhide grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tigrang> c4nuck, there is gksu which opens a gui prompt for password
<omenreal> tigrang: unable to find source package
<MDTech-us_MAN> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MDTech-us_MAN> oops
<tigrang> omenreal, what are you trying to build
<c4nuck> tigrang, is there any way to get around having to enter a password at all ?
<zz28fb> how do you change the user passwd  in ubuntu 12.10 in terminale
<dr_willis> zz28fb:  via the passwd command
<c4nuck> zz28fb, passwd <username>
<omenreal> tigrang: amd driver already fixed one issue and this one has happened
<TheEmpath2> hi.  any reason scp works at the cli but when you put the exact same command in a shell, it says... i kid you not... ": Permission deniedr"?
<tigrang> c4nuck, try this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=576170#p576170
<TheEmpath2> yeah, deniedR... not denied o____O
<dr_willis> at the cli.. and in a shell... mean the same thing to me..
<TheEmpath2> derp, when oyu put the exact same command in a SCRIPT
<dr_willis> ok. ;)
<TheEmpath2> sory :(
<dr_willis> err.. the error is with the  script?  not the scp command perhaps.
<dr_willis> ie: your script is not written correctly perhaps
<TheEmpath2> its literally lifted off the cli copy and paste
<tigrang> omenreal, which is? I dont know what you're doing
<dr_willis> sample script..
<dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<dr_willis> scp --help
<dr_willis> just the 2 lines..
<omenreal> tigtang: trying to make the .deb files for the amd catalyst 13.1 graphics drivers
<dr_willis> save it to sample.sh   then chmod +x sample.sh    run it with ./sample.sh
<TheEmpath2> k
<dr_willis> how are youmaking the script also? what editor?
<TheEmpath2> bash: ./deploy.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<smuxi> hi
<TheEmpath2> lol @ ^M?
<dr_willis> as i asked.. HOW are you  making the script.. what editor
 * dr_willis guesses notepad.exe
<TheEmpath2> eclipse
 * smuxi looks around
<smuxi> o/
<dr_willis> its using the wrong end of line encoding.. adding a ctrl-m when it shouldent
<TheEmpath2> even when i use vim, it's not showing the ^M
<TheEmpath2> all kinds of other scripts i've written with eclipse work just fine
<dr_willis> its a whitespace.. so not seen/shown
<dr_willis> some editors can show the whitespace.
<dr_willis> write the same script with nano/vim  see if it works.
<TheEmpath2> even if i write it in vim, i get the same error
<m000gle> Does anyone know of a way to have Thunderbird close to the messaging menu, and stay running in the background, similar to the way Empanty functions?      [ Ubuntu 12.10 // Thunderbird 17.x.x ]
<stevenq> hey everyone!
<zz28fb> hello
<stevenq> is this the help channel?
<DoktorV> Hello
<dr_willis> TheEmpath2:  hmm.. what filesystem are you saveing it to?
<judahitewarrior7> I am trying to reinstall Windows 8 on my computer, but the problem is, GRUB is still trying to load and it keeps giving me an error 17, so I can't finish installing Windows. How do I get rid of GRUB?
<stevenq> I'm trying to get l2tp over ipsec running on my 12.04 server and I followed this guide https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/IPSEC_L2TP_vpn_with_Ubuntu_12.10.html but my client can't connect
<TheEmpath2> dr_willis: default ubuntu?
<dr_willis> TheEmpath2:  you got somthjing mesing with your text encoding. or adding extra whitespace.
<TheEmpath2> yeah, that was it
<TheEmpath2> i burned the file, sanitzied, and it works
<dr_willis> seen it happen if you save  to msdos/vfat/ntfs partitons
<TheEmpath2> thank you, guru
<dr_willis> Burned?
<TheEmpath2> dr_willis++
<TheEmpath2> deleted it
<judahitewarrior7> Can anyone help?
<TheEmpath2> i think i copied the command off the web somewhere :X
<dr_willis> if you cut/pasted.. it may  have added the whitespace
<dr_willis> vim might have seen the whitespace and enabled  the other encoding scheme
<zz28fb> i had some problem installing Gnu linux trisquel mini_5.5_i686 on my acer yes
<dr_willis> whats trisquel?
<zz28fb> trisquel mini 5.5
<stevenq> exit
<hylian> ls
<hylian> oops
<dr_willis> file not found
<dr_willis> ;)
<zz28fb> yes
<zz28fb> ist good
<hylian> I was trying to think of the command for alis, for showing the channels available. why in the world I typed ls... well.
<dr_willis> whats trisquel? if  its some linux disrto.. i imagine it has its own support channels.. its not supported by this  channel
<judahitewarrior7> Can anyone help me get GRUB off my HD?
<omenreal> tigrang: This is the exact issue im getting now http://pastebin.com/WGuwrimM
<hylian> dr_willis: never heard of it.
<zz28fb> yes i think is based on ubuntu or something like Gnu gnu not unix ?
<dr_willis> judahitewarrior7:  one normally installs a differnt bootloader over grub.. or therea a dd command to blank the first few bytes of the hd  where it lives
<judahitewarrior7> I'm trying to reinstall Windows 8 on my computer from a bootable flash drive. Formatted hard drive to NTFS, now I can't finish Windows 8 installation because GRUB gives me an error 17, can anyone help, please?
<zz28fb> https://trisquel.info
<dr_willis> judahitewarrior7:  you may want to ask in #windows if you  are totally removeing linux.
<hylian> i have a quandry.. how come xubuntu isn't supported here, but ubuntu with xfce4 installed and running instead of unity is??
<dr_willis> hylian:  xubuntu is supported here
<dr_willis> and it has its own channel
<bcbc2> judahitewarrior7: boot to a windows repair prompt and run: bootrec /fixmbr
<tigrang> omenreal, are you running it as root?
<hylian> dr_willis: ohh, i could have sworn someone said i should go to the nearly defunct xubuntu room for xubuntu questions...
<omenreal> tigrang: mhm running with sudo sh
<brocaol> hello. does my FQDN ex: server.example.com need to return anything when you hit the url? right now it just returns 404
<dr_willis> hylian:  they may  know more about xubuntu.. if someone is there.
<hylian> dr_willis: it looks like trisquel is a ubuntu precise remake with specialized software..
<Laogeodritt> zz28fb: Pretty much every OS distro called "Linux" is GNU/Linux. Linux is the kernel, GNU is all the system utilities on top of it. (Someone feel free to correct me if that's not exact.) Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux distro, not the other way around.
<judahitewarrior7> bcbc2: OK, thanks. How do I get to the Windows repair prompt?
<tigrang> omenreal, whats the full command you're doing
<omenreal> tigrang: sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer*.run --buildphg Ubuntu/quantal
<omenreal> tigrang: --buildpkg sorry typo heh
<dannyLopez> Hi
<bcbc2> judahitewarrior7: I would assume it's an option on the installer or run any windows repair cd
<hylian> Laogeodritt: no, that's righ on the money man. I just refuse to call it gnu/linux every time I mention it.
<zz28fb> i think gnu was first from 87 or something then 91 linux came
<hylian> dannyLopez: hello
<dannyLopez> what live usb reator recommends me?
<dr_willis> dannyLopez:  dozen of them at the  pendrivelinux  site.
<hylian> dannyLopez: I use unetbootin, myself.
<dr_willis> dannyLopez:  ubuntu  has one. ubuntu.com has one for windows.   and most likely a dozenothers out there as well. ;)
<dannyLopez> I dont know this place tkx
<dr_willis> type in 'pendrivelinux' on your browser and look.
<tigrang> omenreal, try sudo apt-get install dh-make dh-modaliases execstack libqtgui4
<tigrang> omenreal, then install the driver
<hylian> dr_willis: was he asking for a preffered iso to usb key utility, or where to get a certain distro?
<zz28fb> apt-get install unetbootin
<dannyLopez> I use LiLi, but only in somes pc works
<tigrang> omenreal, also do sudo apt-get build-dep fglrx
<dannyLopez> I am in Windows :D
<dr_willis> I find lili to  be rather  annoying... unetbootin has also had issues for me in the past.
<omenreal> tigrang: all of the things in that first command are already there newest version
<tigrang> omenreal, try the build-dep command, any  new packages?
<zz28fb> windows gives you windows Linux give you the hole house
<omenreal> tigrang: yes... so just install them and give it a shot?
<tigrang> omenreal, I guess :)
<omenreal> tigrang: I had the old 12.9 drivers.. but some of my games would not run
<hylian> i have found that if you are going to use unetbootin, it's best to delete all files off of the usb key before using it. (and going as far as formatting the key isn't a bad idea either...)
<dannyLopez> I found "universal-USB-installer"
<omenreal> tigrang: and thank you for your work toward my problem regardless of if this fixed it
<dannyLopez> thanks :D
<tigrang> omenreal, which version are you trying to install now
<zz28fb> i cant install any thing on trisquel-mini_5.5 i think i have to download allt from Netherlands or France because it don't work on us server
<omenreal> tigrang: 13.1
<zz28fb> or somthing
<hylian> zz28fb: have you sudo apt-get update?
<mpaiva> I'm instaling QTCreator from Ubuntu, and I got the message: If you install QTCreator, future updates will not include new items in the Ubuntu Desktop... (Between affected, Amarok, Codeblocks, Filezilla). Does it mean i won't get updates for these apps?
<xangua> zz28fb: /join #trisquel
<zz28fb> i can try
<omenreal_> tigrang: still here btw jumped on my laptop while i restart
<tigrang> omenreal_, that's generally not a good idea
<hylian> mpaiva: never messed with that program, but I don't see how that could be unless it directly messes with kde? (you said amarok, and that's a kde app...)
<omenreal_> tigrang: hmm?
<tigrang> jumping on laptops
<zz28fb> yes 1 thing i just love this place you don't have to give out phone number like google and name and more that i think is a security risk or som je
<tigrang> (was a joke)
<omenreal_> tigrang: lol i get it now... sorry a little focused heh
<hylian> zz28fb: I am glad to hear it.
<zz28fb> hej då
<genese> hey folks, do u have some information about sandybridge in the next version of ubuntu?
<omenreal> tigrang: http://pastebin.com/by9sgqj1
<omenreal> tigrang: not sure if its the same as the last but thats what im getting now
<hylian> genese: whether sandybridge will be supported or?
<m000gle> Using Ubuntu 12.10, is there any way to minimize or close Thunderbird to the Unity Messaging Menu? This would be similar to the way Empathy functions by default.
<hylian> m000gle: sorry, I use xfce...
<genese> I think now, sandybridge works but not in all the fullest speed
<genese> yeah hylian, I just searching info to the next version
<genese> I'm using it now, and works fine after install mesa-utils
<hylian> genese: I think the best answer is from this askubuntu article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22237/when-will-we-get-sandy-bridge-support. It's "buggy but operational" seems to be the phrase everyone is reaching for.
<m000gle> hylian:  That's cool.  Hopefully someone here, using Unity, has a solution to this ... It kind of defeats the point of a Messaging Menu, if programs don't close/minimize to it
<leandro> does anyone know why by changing the mouse pointer theme it dissapears on lubuntu?  (the mouse cursor dissapears while moving)  thanks
<aranhoide> I have an application that launches an instance of google chrome in "app" mode and I'd like to change its icon to the icon of my app, instead of the generic chrome icon.  is there any way I can do that?
<mpaiva> @hylian the others are not kde... QTCreator is the IDE that most KDE Devs use for development (since they use the QT framework)
<mpaiva> @hylian I installed anyway, hope nothing gets messy here ==P
<omenreal> tigrang: any ideas?
<aranhoide> (this is in Unity, 12.04 LTS)
<genese> thanks hilian =]
<genese> *hylian
<tigrang> omenreal, have the version you know that works ready. Uninstall the current version. Then try installing the new one. You should feel comfortable going into rescue mode if after restart it fails to boot. That's what I'd try, but I dont know what the issue is.
<aranhoide> (and by "its icon" I mean the icon in the Unity dock)
<hylian> leandro: hmm, not a clue. I haven't used lubuntu in quite a while, I like xfce much better. But I never had the mouse dissapear on me using lxde...
<tigrang> omenreal, If it fails, reinstall the version you know that works
<krispin> hi,my laptop is not detecting network eventhough the ethernet cable is plugged in ,also the lights on the port are not lighting up ,can someone help me?
<leandro> hylian: thanks anyways, i've read of some people that had the same issue on ubuntu, kubuntu, etc, but i have no idea why it is
<genese> @krispin, can you tell me what ethernet card r u using?
<hylian> krispin: if you run sudo lshw, and then post that using the pastebin link on top right, people can help you better.
<omenreal> tigrang: the problem is without making the .deb files im not sure how it will work... it does have an option to just install right to the system but looking at the wiki for amd it says to make he .deb files should i just wing it?
<tigrang> omenreal, not sure
<hylian> sorry all, need to crash. good night.
<omenreal> tigrang: well at the very least i know the problem is stumping more then just my noob linux know how lol
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I have mysql5.5 installed by default on my ubuntu12.04 machine. Is there any command to directly upgrade it to 5.6?
<krispin> hi , i pasted my output of lshw @http://pastebin.com/XuREMkQE ,sorry i am new to ubuntu
<omenreal> tigrang: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Alternative_Manual_Installation
<dr_willis> !latest | the_dark_knight
<genese> @the_dark_knight, mysql installed in default is the version on the official repo... the fastes way to do it is compiling at zero point
<ubottu> the_dark_knight: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ubuntu_1> Anyone have any private repos to transform this machine into a network security station with a matrix theme?
<ubuntu_1> query me the sources.list
<dr_willis> ubuntu_1:  why would they,...
<michal_> how to enable ssl?
<ubuntu_1> dr_willis: in anticipation of my arrival
<dr_willis> michal_:  enable it in what?
<tigrang> krispin, whats the output of ifconfig
<tigrang> michal_, ssl in what?
<dannyLopez> Gentoo have a channel in spanish?
<dr_willis> !alis | dannyLopez
<ubottu> dannyLopez: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tigrang> #gentoo-es
<omenreal> tigrang: Installing it using the default installer appears to have worked
<tigrang> cool
<omenreal> thank you so much for your help
<tigrang> np
<dannyLopez> Gracias :D dr_willis tigrang
<tigrang> I dont know why google even bothers with their search engine
<dr_willis> google for why...
 * OerHeks duckducks
<dr_willis> askjeeves ;P
<Hyperiant> Just installed fglrx and now my desktop and sidebar are gone; any ideas?
<leandro> i cannot seem to find ~/.config/autostart folder, i order to configure startup apps on lubuntu, thank you
<leandro> i cannot seem to find ~/.config/autostart folder, i order to configure startup apps on lubuntu, any help??
<leandro> i want to edit the startup programs on lubuntu, thank u
<Hyperiant> I tried some funky solutions on the web because nobody was responding here, now I can't even log in
<Hyperiant> I type my pass and it kicks me back to the login screen after flashing black
<Hyperiant> Any ideas?
<OerHeks> Hyperiant,, known issue with .Xauthority  after update, see answer #2 >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1036830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036830 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't log in unless remove .Xauthority or use gdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hyperiant> So what, do I just make do with a broken system until 13 comes around?
<Hyperiant> The users there said they suffered from the no-unity issue even after fixing login ><
<Hyperiant> Though don't get me wrong, I am grateful for the fix
<Hyperiant> OerHeks: Sorry, just a bit frustrated; thanks for helping me get back through the login screen
<OerHeks> Hyperbyte, have fun
<OerHeks> err Hyperiant  :-D
<redact3d> hi there, when i click the places menu then computer or anything else i get the disk usage analyzer come up instead of the file explorer. how can i change this?
<redact3d> fixed. removed baobab
<dixoncx_> Help.. Stuck at "error: Unknown filesystem grub rescue" how to boot to ubuntu ?
<dixoncx_> Anyone ?
<diverdude> Hello, when i log into my server it says 6 packages can be updated. 6 updates are security updates. So i do sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade, but nothing is being installed, and if i log out and in again of the server, it says the same number of packages are available for update
<diverdude> why wont it update those?
<packetfrog> diverdude,  apt-get -s dist-upgrade | grep "^Inst" | grep -i securi | awk -F " " {'print $2'} | xargs apt-get install
<dr_willis> diverdude:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     try this...
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  make a new user. see if it works for them. if so its a user setting issue
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I got it to work by installing fglrx, now I have to figure out how to properly install it
<Hyperiant> I can't find instructions for quantal
<dr_willis> install what?   somthing you said dident make sense
<dixoncx_> Help.. Stuck at "error: Unknown filesystem grub rescue" how to boot to ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dward> any way to install dracut with apt? or do i have to compile it
<dward> from source
<xangua> !find dracut | dward
<ubottu> dward: Found: dracut, dracut-network
<marcmarc> Hi, I updated Ubuntu 12.04 -> 12.10 and now most of the icons and theming is gone. My .xsession-errors looks like http://dpaste.com/1021375/
<serp__> easiest: reinstall ubuntu
<dward> xangua what do you mean?
<xangua> !info dracut | dward
<ubottu> dward: dracut (source: dracut): A new initramfs infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 020-1 (quantal), package size 137 kB, installed size 668 kB
<marcmarc> serp__ I read mime types could be the issue. Any clues on how to fix things?
<dr_willis> reset all your user settings is one way marcmarc
<marcmarc> dr_willis how do I do that?
<marcmarc> dr_willis: I tried creating a new user and logging in. The new user has the same issues.
<dr_willis> move/rename the proper    .files  in your Homer
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I'm trying to install fglrx, Ubuntu is unusable with the default drivers
<Hyperiant> Every time I do, though, it stops displaying Unity
<dr_willis> not sure how you would mess up mime types ststem wide..
<dward> xangua ya thanks, i know the package exists. but it's in the sam slot as initramfs-tools. which i don't want to uninstall. i would like to use dracut to compile ram images for other systems and initramfs-tools when I update my kernel on this system
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  i see people in here with the same problem several times a day/week.. sadly
<dr_willis> compiz/unity dosent properly  see/use the  3d drivers so only loads part of the  desktop
<Hyperiant> Thing is, it worked fine on 32-bit
<Vivekananda> hello everyone and dr_willis
<Hyperiant> I reinstalled Ubuntu as 64-bit and only then did it start doing this
<Vivekananda> I have a friend currently installing ubuntu and he is running windows 64 bit but when he is trying to install ubuntu it is asking him to download 32 bit
<Vivekananda> why could this be?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  what is asking him?
<dr_willis> he can go  to the ubuntu.com site/servers and download whatever one he wants..
<Hyperiant> Just download 64-bit anyway, the 32-bit is only recommended on the website by default
<Hyperiant> Because most PCs still use it
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: He is trying to install ubuntu using windows installer and tried to download the 64 bit installer but it asked him to get the 32 bit. I am not near him and on top of that he is not very tech savvy so please bear with me
<Vivekananda> I will try to ask him and get the answers
<Hyperiant> Oh, wubi
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  the windows installer is using WUBI.. thats 32bit only  i belive
<dr_willis> i  suggest NOT using wubi
<dr_willis> if you must use wubi.. then do as it suggests
<Hyperiant> Wubi is only if he wants to dual-boot, and in a very limited way at that
<dr_willis> 1WUBI
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Vivekananda> I knew it was wubi!! but I got confused when he said that
<aeon-ltd> does wubi get around secure booting? if not there's no point in wubi
<Vivekananda> it is allowing him a dual boot so I thought wubi must now have a full fledged installer and I did not know about it
<dr_willis> wubi uses the windows stuff to doal boot.. not the same as normal install
<dr_willis> wubi does not have a full fledged installer.
<dr_willis> it does a 'wubi boot' ;)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: Now the crux of the matter is that he is has to run a medical program and that is very resource intensive but limitations of using linux
<Vivekananda> medical software I mean
<Vivekananda> and he mistakenly installed 12.1 and it was crashing a lot for him and he said it is very slow too
<dr_willis> 12.10 is very stable and not slow for me...
<dr_willis> installed 12.10 HOW exacctly?
<Vivekananda> now I figure he installed 12.1 using wubi. I advised him to try
<dr_willis> a wubi install will be slower then a full install
<Vivekananda> 12.04 ( that is the lts too and I thought it would be good advise for him)
<Vivekananda> he is trying to do that
<ch1p53t> ur having an argument??
<dr_willis> depending on the software - he may  just want to try Lubuntu inside virtualbox.. if that software  is the only thing he needs to run
<dr_willis> and dependoing on what the software is doing..
<Vivekananda> it is a brain mapping medical software
<Vivekananda> :)
<dr_willis> so it has special hardware is uses?
<Vivekananda> and not possible for a virtual box coz the
<Vivekananda> here it is http://surfer.nmr.mgh.harvard.edu/fswiki/SystemRequirements
<dr_willis> id say try a full install of 12.04 then.
<dr_willis> he may want to use lubuntu - since it will be less resource  intensive
<Vivekananda> it requires as you can see what it does and my friend has 3 gigs of ram and - it's running intel core 2 duo
<Vivekananda> E8400 @ 3 GHz
<Vivekananda> 3 gb RAM
<frustro> so, gonna try a uefi install
<BobbyShaftoe> Hi Guise
<frustro> asrock990
<BobbyShaftoe> someone that could help me? ... V4l2 issues :( already spent 4 hours on google and nothing
<Vivekananda> and the graphics is a decent one
<BobbyShaftoe> I am able to set a fake video device... /dev/video1 but... Firefox or chrome are not recognizing it
<BobbyShaftoe> it just takes my webcam
<dr_willis> Hmm. Fake video device? ive used 'webcamstudio' ages ago for that sort of task....
<frustro> adjust flash global settings for what yo use as an input?
<dr_willis> flash can be a pain with its webcam access
<BobbyShaftoe> yeah I did frustro but no luck :(
<BobbyShaftoe> webcamstudio sucks :(
<dr_willis> i found it quiet handy when i used it.
<BobbyShaftoe> it cannot play some .avi files or actually any file without sound
<frustro> out of ideas then BobbyShaftoe
<frustro> good luck.
<BobbyShaftoe> this is what I am doing but without luck ... gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location=spiderman.avi ! avidemux ! decodebin ! ffmpegcolorspace ! v4l2sink device=/dev/video1
<BobbyShaftoe> and I am able to see it if i do:   gst-launch v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! 'video/x-raw-rgb,depth=24' ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink
<dr_willis> so  the whole point of this is to play a video over a webcam  stream to some friends?
<BobbyShaftoe> but not on firefox or chrome :(
<BobbyShaftoe> just thinking about scaring my GF lol
<BobbyShaftoe> but webcamstudio is not playing files without sound
<dr_willis> or it just dosent know the  sound codec used by  that file
<dr_willis> been  ages since i last used  it.
<BobbyShaftoe> there is no sound codec on the file since it has no sound at all
<BobbyShaftoe> it is just a loop
<dr_willis> add some sound?
<dr_willis> bbl
<BobbyShaftoe> yeah it works like that lol but man... I feel too lazy to be adding sound everytime I try it
<prabhu123> hi Team
<prabhu123> I do have wifi in my ubuntu
<prabhu123> but it doesn't connect
<prabhu123> kindly help
<prabhu123> in my home I could connect, but not able to do in my office
<freshfish> anyone here install on uefi?
<frustro> sorry, changed nick.
<prabhu123> no
<prabhu123> on uefi it ubuntu won't Install i guess freshfish
<frustro> http://i.imgur.com/WJjSR.jpg this gear, this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI.  That linux-secure image has been dd to a usb.  but still not working.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: does a wubi install automatically resize the hard drive ? It is so difficult to help him install ubuntu long distance !! I dont want to mess his system up especially when he might have one of those recovery partitions and all
<gabkdlly> prabhu123: Maybe your work location uses a virtual private network ?
<Vivekananda> I can suggest gparted to him but again I am kind of hoping I dont leave giving an instruction that would later mess it up
<gabkdlly> Vivekananda: no
<gabkdlly> Vivekananda: Wubi writes Ubuntu to one large file which lives on the Windows partition.
<Vivekananda> yuck
<Vivekananda> so now gparted and all that
<gabkdlly> Vivekananda: Wubi does not repartition, no.
<Vivekananda> gabkdlly: So when I ask him to resize and all will that be okay with gparted and
<Vivekananda> if he has that recover partition along with windows ?
<gabkdlly> Vivekananda: Wait, now I am confused, you are doing a wubi install, but you are doing something with a recovery partition ?
<mandoguit> Vivekananda:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28Ubuntu_installer%29        the wubi install should not touch the recovery/windows install partition as it installs all relevent software into the main windows partition.... as far as windows is concerned it's just another program along with associated files that has been installed inside of it
<kimk_> Hi. I've a problem with ubuntu.
<pratz> Hello guys
<kimk_> I know this is not the best place to ask as it's not vanilla ubuntu (but then again who uses unity?)
<kimk_> anyway, onto the problem at hand.
<kimk_> the problem is that my taskbar icons completely corrupt (into a weird mess of pixels) after banshee has been running for random number of hours.
<Vivekananda> gabkdlly: No. I recommended my friend to go for a full fledged fresh install of ubuntu using a install cd. For this he will need to  (as you know) repartition the drive and shrink the windows partition to create space for ubuntu
<kimk_> i've googled it a few times and came across a lone post that said something about a package version needing to be rolled back in ubuntu, but i've since then not been able to find the post again.
<Vivekananda> Now I have an old computer and have no clue how the partitions are arranged in a windows 7 computer and also how the recovery space is arranged. I have a simple xp computer so I just shrink the xp partition and install ubuntu
<Vivekananda> but not sure how this will work in his case so I wanted to ask you guys to guide me
<kimk_> i'm running ubuntu 12.10, cinnamon, and banshee and/or its interactions with the system is the probable root cause.
<pratz> Is there any good bugzilla desktop client for ubuntu ?
<XATRIX> Hi guys, is it possible to upgrade my current Ubuntu to x86_64 ? My previous laptop was i686
<docvell> XATRIX> are you currently using a 64bit prior edition?
<docvell> 64bit distro?
<kevinkace> Does anyone have a recommendation for a different terminal than what's standard in Ubuntu 12.10?
<Lactoni> Hello
<XATRIX> docvell: em no, Ubuntu 12.10, i686
<XATRIX> I'd like to use 64bit version of
<pratz> Is there any good bugzilla desktop client for ubuntu ?
<docvell> I think you need to do a new install - upgrading won't work (I tried)
<bsprakash> Friends... any one have some 5 mins.. Please help me resolve this issue..- On Cent OS 6.3 VirtualBox VM files(Ubuntu12.04) got deleted after running fsck.. How to restore it.?
<docvell> I did a new fresh install and it worked much better with the 64 bit version (I am also on a laptop)
<Kartagis> why do I have only a shortcut to the latest screenshot I've taken, a shortcut to my mp3 directory and a shortcut to my ics calendar in my Internet menu? I'm using cairo-dock
<bsprakash> Friends... any one have some 5 mins.. Please help me resolve this issue..- On Cent OS 6.3 VirtualBox VM files(Ubuntu12.04) got deleted after running fsck.. How to restore it.?
<sku11knight> anyone mind helping me with this uefi issue??
<sku11knight> I can't seem to find the right setting in my bios
<raku> th
<Lactoni> ^
<Lactoni> >
<gabkdlly> kevinkace: xterm is also installed by default, it is minimalist, but very much configurable
<lucifer> 13.04几号发呢
<dr_willis> xterm has a lot of features.. that people dont need these days. ;)
<lucifer> what?
<dr_willis> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<BlackWeb> If I have a hardDrive thats complaining its been mounted to many times and needs to be checked, It shouldnt matter if I use ex2fsck or fsck Does it, --- Just checking I wouldnt think it would mainly just want to make sure the counter gets reset on the harddrive
<BlackWeb> e2fsck or fsck
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  the commands are alias's for each other most likely
<jrib> BlackWeb: it shouldn't matter
<dr_willis> fsck.ext2    is  for example the  same as fsck with the ext2 option
<BlackWeb> Alright Sounds --  Thank you dr_willis & everyone for the continued support :)
<dr_willis> fsck can  determine the fs i thought these days
<deadtrigger> is there fsck.btrfs?
<raj> I appear to have `extra/pygtk 2.24.0-3 [installed] Python bindings for the GTK widget set` but I don't have gtk installed or pygtk, afaik
<jrib> raj: why does it appear so?
<raj> jrib, sorry, i pasted in here, but meant to paste in #linux ... cuz I'm using arch
<jrib> raj: ok, note there's also #archlinux
<raj> yeah, i try to avoid that place
<raj> a&&holes
<raj> not newbie friendly :T
<jrib> raj: ok do keep the language family-friendly in here though (even if you do obfuscate it)
<dr_willis> because they expect you to read their wiki pages.. that they hae worked so hard on.. ;)
 * deadtrigger blacklists arch
<dr_willis> bbl.
<gabkdlly> !find fsck.btrfs | deadtrigger
<raj> i read their wiki pages religiously
<ubottu> deadtrigger: File fsck.btrfs found in btrfs-tools
<raj> but the wiki, as of late, is terrible since the core has changed significantly and the wiki is still the same old one
<helmut_> hi
<dryhay> hi. sometimes my ibus stops working. why? how to call it back? ubuntu forums related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116673
<ejv> when all else fails, file a bug report at Launchpad.
<BeyROBOT>  Ubuntu is the best platform in the world! :P
<Leroy-Fiddler> you say it ;)
<Vivekananda> hey everyone
<naveen_> hi
<Vivekananda> how do I find out if my graphics drivers are working for a fresh ubuntu install on dell vostro
<Vivekananda> would glxinfo and glxgears do this ?
<dryhay> ejv: If your answer was for me, than I have more questions: what is "everything else"? On bug report manual they write about crashes. My ibus is not crashing while working - instead it's just not starting sometimes at all.
<Leroy-Fiddler> Vivekanada: have you tried Ubuntu as a Live-System?
<zetheroo> every time I startup my machine (Ubuntu 12.04.1) I get this popup saying "Sorr, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error." and in the details under ExecutablePath is "/usr/bin/lsb_release"  .... and a whole lot more info below that ... How can I fix this issue ... and indeed, what is the actual issue!?
<Vivekananda> Leroy-Fiddler: It is a fresh install and no I have not.Atleast not currenlty
<Leroy-Fiddler> @Vivekanada: I'm not quite sure. What happens when you type lsb_release into a terminal window?
<gabkdlly> zetheroo: Have you done any updates recently ?  LTS is now at 12.04.2
<zetheroo> gabkdlly: I do updates as they come in ... nearly every day ... but this issue has been there since months
<zetheroo> I too am wondering why I am not at 12.04.2 yet
<gabkdlly> zetheroo: In that case, it sounds like you want to file a bug on https://launchpad.net/
<kvarley> Is there a way to encrypt a external hard drive and have it automatically unlock the drive based off which user logs in?
<gabkdlly> zetheroo: feel free to share the link to your bug here in the channel if you want to talk about it.
<avi143> what i can do in chroot?
<zetheroo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/1094218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1094218 in lsb (Ubuntu) "lsb_release crashed with IOError in getstatusoutput(): [Errno 10] No child processes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Seveas> avi143: anything you'd normally do on the command line
<ejv> anything your heart desires
<zetheroo> seems like someone else already did
<zetheroo> gabkdlly .. ^
<avi143> can i access speakers.
<avi143> can i speakers in chroot
<dr_willis> you mean play sound files?
<dr_willis> should be able to
<avi143> yes
<ejv> can i speakers? ha...
<zetheroo> gabkdlly: looks like it's to do with Teamviewer 8 ... which incidentally I have installed on my system too :P
<gabkdlly> zetheroo: yeah, and it seems to be affecting a lot of people. Don't forget to mark it as affecting you.
<zetheroo> yep
<avi143> i have debian in chroot on android mobile. but i am unable to play sound files. what to do.
<ejv> this is the Ubuntu support channel, you should perhaps try #debian
<dr_willis> or #android
<dr_willis> since those linux on android  chroot installs are very special in many ways
<avi143> ok
<dr_willis> and of course the support site for whatevver tool you used to do the chroot install with
<ejv> "what to do" is also completely poor questionining. good luck to you.
<ejv> s/questionining/questioning/g
<ejv> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> its possible it just dosent ssupport sound. ;)
<ejv> my linus doesn't work dr_willis what should i do
 * ejv facepalms
<dr_willis> ejv:  fix it!
<ejv> xD
<Seveas> ejv: install windows.
<ejv> help vampires ;)
<sandeepr> since morning apt-get update fails
<histo> don't believe his chroot will have access to the sound system on android.
<histo> sandeepr: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<sandeepr> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610076/
<sandeepr> i have pasted the error part, let me know if you need the full thing
<Seveas> sandeepr: looks like the indian mirror is faulty. Switch to a different one
<Seveas> though, first try 'apt-get clean' and then 'apt-get update'. May be a corrupt local file
<sandeepr> Seveas, is it to comment out the sources.list and add other repository
<histo> sandeepr: have you tried a different mirror?
<sandeepr> i did that
<sandeepr> apt-get clean, auto remove
<histo> sandeepr: What other mirror did you try?
<Seveas> sandeepr: no, just remove 'in.' in front of archive.ubuntu.com to use the main archive
<sandeepr> histo, no i have tried any other mirro
<sandeepr> Seveas, let me check
<histo> sandeepr: yes as seveas suggested remove the in.  from all the links in your sources.list or I can give you a sed command to do it.
<sandeepr> histo, the sed command would be great.
<Seveas> sudo sed -e 's/in\.//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> you may wan tto backup your sources.list first ;)
<Leroy-Fiddler> I've got a question here, too. My Empathy window keeps switching to the first virtual desktop, but is supposed to stay on the upper right one. I've got 12.04 with the Unity desktop. Any suggestions?
<Leroy-Fiddler> seems to happen only when in halfscreen mode and switching desktops via hotkeys
<histo> sandeepr: sudo sed -i -e 's-in.--' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vivekananda> so anyone how do I figure out if my graphics card is working or not in a fresh install
<Vivekananda> ?
<histo> ahhs ee seveas already posted one.
<histo> !details | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Leroy-Fiddler> @Vivekanada: Did you try my suggestion?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  whats your video card? do you see a desktop?
<doomlord> Any info on how well ubuntu runs on win8 machines (transforming laptops often with pen)
<dr_willis> doomlord:  can totally depend on the specific laptop
<doomlord> yes i suspect it would
<histo> doomlord: yOu need to use 64bit for uefi support
<doomlord> i would like such a device - but only if it runs ubuntu
<Leroy-Fiddler> @doomlord: take extra care with that. See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<histo> !uefi | doomlord
<ubottu> doomlord: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<histo> !hcl | doomlord
<ubottu> doomlord: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Leroy-Fiddler> My Empathy window keeps switching to the first virtual desktop, but is supposed to stay on the upper right one. I've got 12.04 with the Unity desktop. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> Leroy-Fiddler:  use the compiz plugin for windows rules to force it to stay where you want.
<Leroy-Fiddler> dr_willis: could you give me some more info about that?
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> its in the ccsm tool
<doomlord> anyone know why the window-preview thumbnail plugin was removed
<Leroy-Fiddler> thx dr_willis! I'll try that out :)
<dr_willis> doomlord:  it diden twork well with the unity launcher
<doomlord> i gather it only showed 1 preview.. but i'd have put up with that
<sandeepr> histo, Seveas - its going on, will keep you posted on completion. i added openstack ppa repository, however it is ign Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main
<Leroy-Fiddler> ok guys, I have to go. See you later!
<sandeepr> any idea why? and how to get pakcages from the ppa's
<histo> !ppa > sandeepr
<ubottu> sandeepr, please see my private message
<histo> sandeepr: did changing mirrors fix the issue
<sandeepr> it is going on
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<sandeepr> i'll let you know as soon as it completes if it fixed or not,
<ShapeShifter499> should I run the ssh-keygen as root?
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: no
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  i dont see why you would need to
<ShapeShifter499> ok cool
<TakeItEZ> sandeepr: "ign" means "nothing new, nothing to download, so i ignore this"
<histo> ShapeShifter499: you run it as your user that you are generating keys for
<sandeepr> ok cool TakeItEZ thanks.
<mand_> Hi
<mand_> I'm having the problem that unity forgets launchers whenever I reboot
<mand_> What could be the cause for that?
<mand_> I start a program, lock it to the launcher but then it disappears after a reboot
<dr_willis> make sure you dont have any files or directories  or . files that are owned by root.. does it do it for all apps ? or just a few?
<dr_willis> user config files and dirs getting owned by root.. seem to be a common issue ;(
<mand_> It just happens for the Unity launcher, all apps are fine
<dr_willis> so anything you pin  gets frogotten.. not just sspecific apps?
<mand_> Yeah, anything
<mand_> I've recently upgraded from 8.04 to 12.10.. so maybe thing did went wrong there? It's the programs I had in 8.04 in the gnome panel
<mand_> It always resets to that state
<dr_willis> make a new user. see if it works for them
<mand_> dr_willis: It works for them, I've already tried
<dr_willis> could be some  .config file in the problem users  home thats either owned by root.. or messed up
<mand_> Do you know which config file that could be?
<dr_willis> id clean out all the various .config/* files and so forth.. move tghem to some backup directory
<mand_> Ok, I'll try
<mand_> Thanks
<dr_willis> stuff in .config and .local
<mand_> Ok, need to go off to try it :)
<Vivekananda> so everyone
<Vivekananda> I am trying to manually install a program and the instruction says to copy the tar file in the /usr/local and then unzip it and also create a env variable for it
<Vivekananda> usr/local wont allow the shift so should I use sudo to do this ?
<Vivekananda> It says permission denied
<pAt__> yes Vivekananda, you would have to use sudo for this
<Vivekananda> ok thanks
<dr_willis> ubuntu 101 - you need sudo to mess with system wide configs and files...
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 101 could not be found
<dr_willis> heh.. silly bot
<lkthomas> guys, what kernel does default ubuntu 12.10 use ?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  what are you installing anyway?
<dr_willis> theres been numerous kernel updates.. you mean  the main version # ?
<lkthomas> yes, like 3.2 ?
<dr_willis> thought it was 3.5
<TakeItEZ> lkthomas: 3.5.0-x
<dr_willis> but im not on a ubuntu box to chexk
<lkthomas> I see
<lkthomas> thanks guys
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: tHE LINK I posted above is the software I need to install --http://surfer.nmr.mgh.harvard.edu/fswiki/Download. I have a freshly installed uubntu 12.04 ( actually my friend has coz he needs the help and all) and so I want to make sure his hardware is ready to meet the challenge with the proper drivers installed and in place
<Vivekananda> so I want to make sure that his graphics card is working at optimum levels.
<dr_willis> and his card is  a?
<Vivekananda> Gt 610 nvidia
<dr_willis> hope hes not using an optimux based laptop. ;)
<dr_willis> optimus
<Vivekananda> I have no clue
<Vivekananda> the laptop itself is a dell vostro
<Vivekananda> the intel chip is t's running intel core 2 duo
<Vivekananda>   E8400 @ 3 GHz
<Vivekananda>   3 gb RAM
<Vivekananda> with nvidia geforce gt 610
<FloodBot1> Vivekananda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vivekananda> sorry sorry
<Vivekananda> did not mean to
<dr_willis> totally generic specs... tells us very little.
<Vivekananda> ok so tell me what details I need to give you
<Vivekananda> will lspci help ?
<dr_willis> check lspci and seeif it mentions 2 video cards
<dr_willis> normally its an intel and an nvidia
<cronus> i have a problem setting panning with 12.04 radeon driver. i use the command xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1024x768 --panning 1920x1080. resolution changes but panning with the mouse does not work
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: lspci command not found ?? why would that be
<dr_willis> no idea
<dr_willis> !find lspci
<ubottu> File lspci found in debian-installer, grub-coreboot-bin, grub-coreboot-dbg, grub-efi-amd64-bin, grub-efi-amd64-dbg, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, grub-ieee1275-bin, grub-ieee1275-dbg, grub-pc-bin (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lspci&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<TakeItEZ> Vivekananda: sudo apt-get install pciutils
<Vivekananda> also setevn command not found
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ShapeShifter499> should it matter what port ssh is on as long as I have good security measures?
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: no
<cxcx> hi there
<ShapeShifter499> cool
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: here is the lspci output https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5807e8c065076e8ffc85
<k1l_> ShapeShifter499: the port is listed in a nmap scan. so changing the port is good to protect against web wide scans on port 22 not more.
<Vivekananda> TakeItEZ: thanks for the pciutils thing
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: it just keeps logs a bit more clean
<ShapeShifter499> I rarely look at my logs
<TakeItEZ> why do you care about security then ShapeShifter499
<dr_willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.4.0+svn20111221rev79-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 366 kB, installed size 1804 kB
<cxcx> i need 32 bit boost libraries on a 64 bit ubuntu 12.10 but i can't install libboost1.50-dev:i386 because it depends on libstdc++-dev:i386 and I can't install libstdc++6-4.7-dev:i386 because it depends on g++-4.7:i386 instead of g++-4.7-multilib
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: and remember: if you change ssh-port, you cannot use "ssh" in iptables/ufw as bareword, you always have to specifiy the port
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: or change /etc/services
<ikonia> cxcx: why do you need the 32bit libraries ?
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, better to learn it now then to learn hackers are why a heap load of pictures suddenly disappeared and my system wont boot lol
<cxcx> because I need to compile something that uses a proprietary library that's only available as 32 bit
<dr_willis> Most problelsm i find are the system user doing weird things...
<dr_willis> ;)
<security> ShapeShifter499: how many places will you ask this question ?
<ikonia> cxcx: ok - so you either need to do that on a 32bit host, or cross-copmile it using multilib compatiable libraries, or a 32bit native tool chain
<ikonia> cxcx: you can't just install 32bit packages on 64bit ubuntu,
<cxcx> i thought that was the point of the multiarch thing with :i386?
<ikonia> cxcx: multiarch is yes,32bit native packages, no
<ShapeShifter499> security just getting an idea of what people thought was better
<security> ShapeShifter499: ok
<ShapeShifter499> ok well I wont touch the ssh port but I will set up a 16384 bit RSA ssh key on all my ssh equipped systems
<cxcx> ikonia: so this bug report was invalid anyway? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.48/+bug/918438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918438 in boost1.48 (Ubuntu) "Can't install 32 bit libboost on 64 bit system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> cxcx: are you just trying to pull that package from the 32bit repo ?
<sandeepr> histo, Seveas - the update failed
<sandeepr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610195/
<sandeepr> it took over an hour, thats quite a long time :-(
<cxcx> I try to do pretty much exactly what the guy in the bug report tried to do: "apt-get install libbost-dev-all:i386" or something like that
<theos> hey is there a way to create a new keyboard layout? i just want to switch some keys. thats it. i tried editing the /symbols/us file but it didnt add a new layout in the preferences>keyboard>layouts
<k1l_> sandeepr: run a "sudo apt-get update" and then do that upgrade again
<sandeepr> i was running the apt-get update for the last hour and it failed
<sandeepr> you want me to run again?
<cxcx> it was my impression that once ia32-libs-multiarch was installed that should just work
<k1l_> sandeepr: yes
<zetheroo> when configuring 2 identical drives as RAID1 do I have to set one of them to be bootable - or is it enough to make the ext partition on the RAID1 bootable ?
<dr_willis> apt-get update took an hr? what sort of connection is that on? sandeepr
<theos> any help?
<dr_willis> id suggest checking askubuntu.com
<cxcx> ah, found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchCross#line-80
<zetheroo> did my RAID question show up here?
<cxcx> seems not to be completely implemented yet
<sandeepr> dr_willis, :-) today the net connection seems to be hopeless
<cxcx> ikonia: do you have a recommendation of how to get a 32 bit boost that won't break on the next update?
<zetheroo> when configuring 2 identical drives as RAID1 do I have to set one of them to be bootable - or is it enough to make the ext partition on the RAID1 bootable ?
<zetheroo> is it true that the boot flag is not needed at all anymore ?
<k1l_> zetheroo: not for ubuntu
<zetheroo>  k1l_: not true for Ubuntu or it's not needed for Ubuntu?
<TakeItEZ> zetheroo: the bootflag ist only needed, if the BIOS cannot find any bootmanager in the MBR
<zetheroo> TakeItEZ: ok ... do you know about my question regarding the RAID1 setup?
<TakeItEZ> zetheroo: no
<zetheroo> TakeItEZ: I am just wondering what is the correct method to use ... seems there is no clear definition on this ..
<theos> re: hey is there a way to create a new keyboard layout? i just want to switch some keys. thats it. i tried editing the /symbols/us file but it didnt add a new layout in the preferences>keyboard>layouts
<vagrant_> hi, uname -a shows 3.5.0-25-generic...but how is this possible, as only up to 3.4 is supported in ubuntu 12.04 (I have only upgraded with apt)
<zetheroo> TakeItEZ: is Grub installed to the MBR ?
<TakeItEZ> zetheroo: it's the default
<k1l_> vagrant_: any PPAs?
<k1l_> vagrant_: if not you may have activated that one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Ubuntu_Kernel_3.5.0-23.35
<vagrant_> k1l_, found it via google, apparently the newest liveCDs ship with 3.5 (which is weird that you still can't upgrade through "normal" channels on an older install)
<lng> Hi! Can anybody help me to solve upstart job issue please? before it was working. I have changed some app configuration and now nothing is happening when I run it. If I execute app manually, it works: `/usr/local/bin/node index.js -c app/config/live`. How can I debug it?
<k1l_> vagrant_: you can
<vagrant_> via for example sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-lts-quantal?
<k1l_> vagrant_: yes
<vagrant_> yeah, but you're adding in packages from another release...so I don't know how safe this is
<tarzeau> how can i report a bug in ubuntu? without a launchpad account?
<tarzeau> in debian i can just use submit@bugs.debian.org but in ubuntu?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I am running one ubuntu version (i386) and have free space available on my HDD. Is it possible to install a second (dual boot) ubuntu version (amd64), not from a live cd, but from inside the running i386 version?
<k1l_> vagrant_: its the same kernel that ships with the .2 releaese
<k1l_> vagrant_: that is a quantal kernel too
<tarzeau> SmokeyD: yes, using (c)debootstrap
<SmokeyD> tarzeau: ok. Thanks.
 * SmokeyD is googling debootstrap
<tarzeau> SmokeyD: wow, still on 32-bit, why?
<SmokeyD> tarzeau: history
<SmokeyD> tarzeau: guess why I am switching to amd64
<tarzeau> SmokeyD: you want to check if it's fine
<SmokeyD> the point is that I have a lot of stuff setup just right in the i386 version, so I am hestiant to start over with a new install
<tarzeau> SmokeyD: like what?
<JHofmann> hey, i have an error with apt... i get the error mkinitramfs failure... here is a screenshot: http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/6595/errored.jpg anyone have an idea?
<cxcx> actually the use case of migrating from 32 to 64 bit is mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec#User_stories
<tarzeau> but how can i report bugs in ubuntu?
<ikonia> tarzeau: what's the issue ?
<ikonia> tarzeau: a lot of things people think are bugs, are not
<tarzeau> ikonia: i have a screenshot of lightdm.
<tarzeau> ikonia: ok, i am sure it is a bug though.
<ikonia> tarzeau: ok then
<ikonia> !bug | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tarzeau> ikonia: thank you
<tarzeau> ikonia: ok the ubuntu-bug opens a browser and wants a launchpad account. i just got rid of mine, and don't plan to use launchpad anymore... checking the other ways now...
<ikonia> tarzeau: you need to use launcpad, that is the bug reporting place
<ikonia> tarzeau: so if you don't want to use launchpad you can't report a bug
<tarzeau> ikonia: i can't use launchpad without a login? i have an email address, that's enough with bugs.debian.org
<ikonia> tarzeau: you're not reporting a bug to debian, the ubuntu bug system requirs you to use launchpad
<tarzeau> ikonia: ok thank you. sucks
<zetheroo> completed install of Ubuntu 12.04.2 ... right before the grub menu there is this message for a couple seconds "error: fd0 read error" ... then it goes to grub menu and boots of the first entry ... it sits at a black screen for a couple min before continuing to boot Ubuntu .... why!?
<ikonia> zetheroo: fd0 is an old floppy drive reference
<ikonia> zetheroo: obviously it won't find one as most modern machines have don't have floppys
<zetheroo> ikonia: can I get grub to ignore looking for it? ... or do I need to disable something in the BIOS?
<ikonia> zetheroo: yeah, you can get grub to not look for it, it's probably in your device.map....
<JHofmann> can anybody help me?
<zetheroo> ikonia: is device.map a file I can manually edit? ...
<ikonia> zetheroo: should be clear text, sure
<zetheroo> ikonia: should it be in /boot/grub/* ?
<ikonia> zetheroo: should be
<ikonia> zetheroo: quick google on grub2 disable floppy (or fd0) brings up some results
<zetheroo> ok
<ikonia> zetheroo: not done it on grub2 so I'm not %100 certain of the process without testing it myself
<sandeepr> histo, Seveas, dr_willis - apt-get update worked finally
<SmokeyD> tarzeau: on my i386 I have sooo many packages installed, development environments setup, etc that it is going to take me a while to get that all setup again on a new install
<sandeepr> k1l_, thanks too
<SmokeyD> tarzeau: If I install a new ubuntu version using debootstrap, can i then also update-grub and grub-install from that new install to setup dual booting into the i386 and amd64 system?
<Fuzzles> ow can i install ubuntu raring in a vm and have unity run smoothly?
<Eagleman> Is ubuntu having problems when virtualized with virtio network drivers, mu network speed drops to 2 mbit max after a while, while the rest of my virtualized systems are on full speed
<sandeepr> do the chat log get save anywhere i can take a look at?
<ikonia> Eagleman: no issue
<ikonia> sandeepr: depends on your client, there are public logs
<ikonia> !logs | sandeepr
<ubottu> sandeepr: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Eagleman> ikonia: Any idea why the speed drops then?
<sam113101> holyshit we're being logged
<nunne> Anyone have gotten playback from ubuntu via airplay to work to xbmc? I can see the device under pulse audio, but when i try to press play in any media app. it will not even start playback
<ikonia> sam113101: no need for the language
<ikonia> Eagleman: your network ?
<Eagleman> ikonia: my other systems are working fine
<ikonia> Eagleman: look at your physical network cards load/perfomance
<Eagleman> ikonia: the hypervisor has full speed
<ikonia> Eagleman: what make/model is the physical network card
<berk> test
<Eagleman> ikonia: in the hypervisor or ubuntu?
<A_J> How do i change the keyboard settings in ubuntu. getting funny characters for shift 1 etc
<A_J> like shift 3 gives me pounds symbol
<ikonia> Eagleman: the physical network card/module on the host
<Eagleman> r8168 with r8168 drivers
<Eagleman> had to fix the r8169 issue with the vanilla kernel first
<ikonia> Eagleman: what is the vendor of an r8168
<ikonia> vanilla kernel.. ?
<Eagleman> ikonia: archlinux uses a non patched kernel as far as i know, TP-Link TG-3269
<TakeItEZ> r8168/r8169 is realtek
<ikonia> Eagleman: what does archlinux have to do with this ?
<Eagleman> becuase it is the host?
<ikonia> Eagleman: errr then why are you asking Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: it's host/hypervisor issue with performance
<Eagleman> I am using archlinux as a bare metal hypervisor in combination with kvm, however all systems work fine except the guest ubuntu-server machine which has realy low bandwidth speeds
<ikonia> Eagleman: look at what module the guest is loading for network
<Eagleman> Kernel driver in use: virtio-pci
<ikonia> that should be fie
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> Eagleman: what are you other "good" guests using ?
<Eagleman> non virtio drivers
<ikonia> Eagleman: can you test your ubuntu box forcing those drivers ?
<ikonia> ls
<ikonia> oops
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<zetheroo> when I do apt-get upgrade I see this :  The following packages have been kept back:
<zetheroo>   linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<zetheroo> is this because those are unstable packages?
<ikonia> zetheroo: you're on 12.04 ?
<zetheroo> yes
<ikonia> zetheroo: why are you getting quantal packages ?
<zetheroo> ikonia: no idea ... :P
<zetheroo> ikonia: is it something that could be coming through backports?
<ikonia> zetheroo: have you got backports enabled....?
<zetheroo> ikonia: I think it's enabled by default ...
<ikonia> really shouldn't be
<zetheroo> ikonia: I was not asked to select the repos I wanted to have enabled during install ...
<ikonia> I'd be very surprised if backports is enabled by default on LTS releases.
<zetheroo> yes, just checked the sources.list file and "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse" is there
<zetheroo> and enabled
<zetheroo> so it's being enabled by default now it seems ... odd
<ikonia> that's not good
<zetheroo> I will disable them right away
<ikonia> zetheroo: keep in mind, that's just my opinion
<zetheroo> ok, I commented them out and saved the file ... then I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ...and the line about those same packages being held back is still there
<zetheroo> why do packages get "held back" ?
<candy> SKYEP
<candy> skype
<AndreasEr> Anyone got any idea why i end up with white borders around the icons in cairo?
<candy> how to install skype
<ikonia> !skype | candy
<ubottu> candy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ikonia> zetheroo: normally an incompatability
<A_J> How do i change the keyboard settings in ubuntu. getting funny characters for shift 1 etc
<nameless`> A_J: what do you mean exactly ? setxkbmap us will set your keyboard for US layout
<Elmoco> hallo  i have a problem join under net, any ideas about please
<A_J> nameless` didnt work shift 3 gives a a pound sigh
<A_J> instead of #
<ikonia> Elmoco: this is ubuntu support
<ikonia> Elmoco: we don't support undernet
<Elmoco> ok thanks
<cxcx> what would be the recommended way to get 32 bit boost libraries that won't break on the next update of gcc-multiarch libs etc?
<Proteus500> hey guys. Can anyone tell me if the Radeon 6620G will do alright with the latest Xorg?
<A_J> nameless`?
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys I need configure Too many open files in /etc/security/limits.conf
<dhanasekaran>  57 *               -      nofile          1000000
<dhanasekaran>  58 *               -      nproc           1000000
<dhanasekaran> ulimit -n means give 1024
<dhanasekaran> I want set max level please guide me
<dhanasekaran> I am using 12.04
<candy> no way skype packages damged
<ikonia> candy: skype package is not damanged
<Guest96310> ciao
<Guest96310> !list
<ubottu> Guest96310: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SonOfGod> problem whit virtualbox : error code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) allredy try sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup but din't work can anyone help me ?
<StephenS> is there a way to move top minimize max and close on right
<StephenS> like on win?
<alumno4> hi
<Eagleman> ikonia: other drivers are not using the vlan correctly
<alumno4> somebody speak spanish?
<Eagleman> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Seveas> StephenS: yes there is, with gconftool
<StephenS> how to start it? with terminal?
<Seveas> StephenS: gconftool -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout -t string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<StephenS> is there any gui
<StephenS> where I can lookup?
<Seveas> gconf-editor
<StephenS> The program 'gconf-editor' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<userUbu0804> hi all
<userUbu0804> My laptop HP COMPAQ 6715b doesn't work well with the latest Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I'm re-installing Ubuntu 08.04.4 LTS which work like a charm. Can I use LibreOffice with 08.04 LTS version ?
<Seveas> userUbu0804: 08.04 is no longer supported. Why not try to make 12.04 work better?
<StephenS> Seveas, I installed it but couldnt find it in gnome env for desktop.. I run your command and nothing happened
<StephenS> I need re-login?
<Seveas> StephenS: ok, then that may be only for older versions of Ubuntu. Rats.
<userUbu0804> Seveas, because my graphic card isn't supported on 12.04. From what I passed so far with Ubuntu, only 08.04 works at its best.
<k1l> !away > torpet
<ubottu> torpet, please see my private message
<StephenS> so what to do?
<k1l> userUbu0804: 8.04 is out of support long time for the desktop.
<StephenS> Dconf Editor saves the thing
<k1l> there are no security updates anymore so that is very unsafe to use
<userUbu0804> yes but my system is very old..
<Seveas> userUbu0804: then either buy a new system or try something a bit lighter than ubuntu. Maybe xubuntu works better for you
<userUbu0804> Seveas, ok thanks. I will re-install 08.04.4 as all my drivers work perfect with that edition of Ubuntu.
<StephenS> damn Seveas still not working
<StephenS> I follow this tut http://handytutorial.com/move-window-buttons-to-right-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/ and still the same
<StephenS> :(
<StephenS> although :minimize.... was already set at how it was in tut
<SonOfGod> problem whit virtualbox : error code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) allredy try sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup but din't work can anyone help me ?
<StephenS> hmm its on right now Seveas but when I maximize its on the left, how can I change it completelly?
<k1l> StephenS: i think that is not compatible with globalmenue
<StephenS> how to make it compatibilly?
<StephenS> is there any theme which reminds on windows?
<k1l> well, dont use global menue then
<k1l> StephenS: why not use xfce in the first place?
<StephenS> xfce?
<k1l> !xubuntu | StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<StephenS> so I still use ubuntu but with xfce env?
<StephenS> not gnome right?
<k1l> StephenS: see: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg that are the desktops in comparison
<genius> !list
<ubottu> genius: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<StephenS> maybe lxde is the most similar to win?
<lantizia> Hey which channel is best to speak about the "Business Desktop Remix 12.04 LTS" ?
<StephenS> as xfce have that top think which would make maximize the same as on gnome
<k1l> StephenS: if you want to change nearly everything about unity it could be better to use a desktop that comes with that changes out of the box
<k1l> !lubuntu | StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<StephenS> Which desktop?
<k1l> lantizia: i dont know if there is a special business channel. you can ask here
<lantizia> OK well my question is... does the "Business Desktop Remix 12.04 LTS" expire in any way - is it a trial of some sort... or will it work even if my organization doesn't decide to buy a support contract?
<Seveas> StephenS: that's not changeable
<StephenS> is there cmd line for lubuntu instyall?
<k1l> StephenS: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<StephenS> Thanks, and if Im not happy I still have gnome so I can easily switch :) and lubuntu use less resources then gnome right?
<burg> hello. i am trying to install imagemagick on ubuntu 11.10 from an ec2 machine, and when it tries to install a dependency it tells me that it can not fetch some packages: Failed to fetch http://eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcupsimage2_1.5.0-8ubuntu6_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden
<k1l> StephenS: right
<burg> nevermind, an apt-get update fixed the problem
<mjayk> burg: /cheer
<torpet> torpet
<K-4U> Does the commandline have a max?
<K-4U> with length i mean..
<jpds> K-4U: yes.
<K-4U> jpds: Oh really? How long is it?
<jpds> K-4U: But I think you'll tire of typing by the time you get to that point.
<pritesh> hey guys, anyone please tell me, what will be the minimum size of ubuntu installation with XFCE4 ?? currently i am at 941MB after removing most of things
<cfhowlett> pritesh, still wrestling with this I see.  suggest you look on the minimal install option ...
<pritesh> cfhowlett, i installed with minimal and previously size was 1.2GB, then i trimmed it.
<cfhowlett> pritesh, one step ahead of me then ...
<elky> You seem to have the answer for your own question.
<pritesh> cfhowlett, is there such files that i will delete and will not effect the system ?
<jrib> pritesh: can I ask why you care about size so much?
<cfhowlett> pritesh, as minimal footprint is the goal, I'd say you could delete extraneous desktop environments and themes ... but I've never done it.
<pritesh> jrib, i have to install linux in 800MB bcoz i am installling it on thinclient which have flashmemory of 1GB only
<pritesh> cfhowlett, i deleted themes, extra plugins of xfce4, man pages, openssh, servers and manymore
<cfhowlett> pritesh, you MIGHT be a good client for damn small linux ... but I've never used it and it's not supported here.
<kvarley> pritesh: You should use the Ubuntu Mini iso and try that or head over to #archlinux
<pritesh> cfhowlett,  also i deleted /var/cache/* and /var/log/*
<khaije1> are the alternate install cd's any different than the server install cd's?
<khaije1> I'm looking for as base an image as possible... does ubuntu still do jeos?
<jrib> pritesh: I agree with cfhowlett.  You should take a look at the distros dedicated to being small (like damnsmalllinux).  At the very least, you could take a look at DSL and compare what packages you have on your minimal ubuntu that DSL omit
<cfhowlett> khaije1, yes.  server is a different ISO than desktop.
<khaije1> cfhowlett: I'm wondering about server vs alternate
<cfhowlett> khaije1, alternate ISO is a desktop version with a non-gui installer.
<cfhowlett> khaije1, I don't know about jeos though.
<DJones> khaije1: The alternate install doesn't exist from 12.10, you'd have to use 12.04 or earlier if you wanted that option
<khaije1> cool thanks cfhowlett
<pritesh> ohj.. checking things again. thanks cfhowlett,jrib,kvarley
<cfhowlett> pritesh, best of luck
<adrianrh> Hi! I am trying to install a dualboot windows/ubuntu, but the system does not allow me to create more than 4 partitions and say I need to create an extended partition. Can I put my ubuntu and my storage in this extended partition?
<cfhowlett> adrianrh, yes
<adrianrh> cfhowlett, thanks
<Eagleman> Why does my bandwidth drops from 60 mbits to 2 mbits after a while?
<_raven> vlc: how to reload/update a playlist after every file played?
<johan_> #ubuntu
<JStalin> hi, where can I find print log? Job is sent to printer, but nothing is printed, and no errors appears. I'm using network printer.
<nearst> hi ppl
<Milansky> Hello
<cfhowlett> nearst, strretings
<cfhowlett> *greetings*
<nearst> hi cfhowlett :)
<JStalin> found it
<JStalin> ok, now other question, I'm connecting RD (RDP) (using remmina and xfreerdp). When I try to print, job is sent to printer, but nothing is printed out. Error log shows [CAPTFILTER] Input File Error.
<WintermeW> hi , i've got an issue with ubuntu 12.10 and unity3D: it doesn't display except the pinboard and a transparent top-bar with nothing in it, and no sidebar at all. here is the output of unity_support_test: http://pastebin.com/4fc6H0uD
<pippijn> hi all
<_raven> is mplayer able to update the playlist after each file played? i have a playlist with only one item which ggets updated by an external script
<HeKToN> guys general question what do you think of chromium ?
<jrib> _raven: you might try #mplayer though you could work around it by just calling mplayer in a loop...
<jrib> HeKToN: would be better to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rcmaehl> How do I claim this device? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610611/
<_raven> jrib would be ok but i need the mplayer window always on the same place
<jrib> _raven: you  can pass -geometry to mplayer.  There may be a better way; I'm just offering an option
<StephenS> What is channel for cinnamon? I know its mint related but I use it on ubuntu so maybe some relation? :D
<_raven> jrib geometry gives position on screen?
<jrib> _raven: you can specify position and size, yes
<Milansky> Is anyone familiar with "Cannot find kernel image: /casper/vmlinuz -- Trying to install fresh ubuntu from a USB (dloaded .iso from ubuntu.com)
<jrib> _raven: you might look into how mplayer behaves if you specify a fifo as the playlist and then use that...
<jrib> _raven: and if that doesn't work. You *can* control mplayer with commands (for example using a fifo) in a programmatic way.  You could modify your script to control mplayer instead of just dropping the url in a playlist
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a 1TB external hard drive, but I can not mount it. Does anybody know how can I fix this problem?
<mojtaba> I had access to it before
<mojtaba> I had a power failure recently.
<jrib> mojtaba: you should say how you are trying to mount it and what happens when you try
<mojtaba> jrib: before I just pluged in and it was mounted automatically
<Laurenceb> hi
<jrib> mojtaba: are you familiar with using the "mount" command?
<mojtaba> I just plugged it in and it gave an error
<Laurenceb> how can i install a header package manually?
<Laurenceb> i need octave3.6-headers on 10.04lts
<mojtaba> jrib: actually I am a newbe.
<jrib> mojtaba: what error are you getting?
<mojtaba> unable to mount. Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/mojtaba/freedom: Command-line `mount -t "ext3" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/mojtaba/freedom"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<mojtaba>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<mojtaba>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mojtaba>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> mojtaba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mojtaba> FloodBot1: ok
<nearst> :)
<dhanasekaran> How do I increase the open files limit in ubuntu 12.04
<dhanasekaran> -su: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<jrib> dhanasekaran: you can edit /etc/security/limits.conf
<mojtaba> jrib: did you check that?
<jrib> mojtaba: do you have data on here that you need?
<mojtaba> jrib: Yes. :(
<jrib> mojtaba: no backups?
<mojtaba> jrib: No.
<jrib> mojtaba: pastebin "dmesg | tail"
<mojtaba> ok
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610635/
<Laurenceb> how can i install a header package manually?
<Laurenceb> i need octave3.6-headers on 10.04lts
<dhanasekaran> jrib: *                soft    nofile          65535
<dhanasekaran> *                hard    nofile          65535
<mojtaba> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610635/
<dhanasekaran> jrib: But it's not work -su: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<jrib> dhanasekaran: well what did you do...?
<Ben64> dhanasekaran: why do you want to modify it anyway
<dhanasekaran> Ben64: I need maximun openfile requied for my pplication for hadoop
<jrib> mojtaba: you might try to fsck the partition sdb1
<Ben64> pretty sure some of those aren't words
<jrib> probably a really bad keyboard
<mojtaba> jrib: would you please let me have the full command? ( do you know how can I have it as an unattended command, as I am leaving for a moment.)
<dhanasekaran> jrib: http://paste.lisp.org/display/136022 please look
<jrib> !fsck | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jrib> mojtaba: hrmm.  One sec.  Ignore that.
<SrPx> How do I use a path that has spaces on the command line? like hm, `mkdir my folder` ?
<Ben64> dhanasekaran: remove those last two lines
<SonikkuAmerica> SrPx: Use an escape character "\" before the space
<SrPx> SonikkuAmerica: that's the only way?
<jrib> SrPx: or use quotes... 'foo bar'
<dhanasekaran> Ben64: When I remove max number of open files 1024 I want maximiun
<mojtaba> jrib: I guess the system has crashed before in the middle of fsck. :(
<Ben64> dhanasekaran: by default it's unlimited...
<jrib> Ben64: hard limit for nofile here is 4096, but could be due to an old install
<dhanasekaran> Ben64: I believe 1024
<dhanasekaran> jrib: Please guide me I am using 12.04
<jrib> mojtaba: I can't find a decent page on fsck.  But just make sure it's unmounted and then run "fsck /dev/sdb1".  You want to stick around to see what happens
<jrib> dhanasekaran: what do you want to increase the nofile limit to?
<mojtaba> jrib: actually I have done this before and it needs to press 1 million y on keyboard. :o
<dhanasekaran> jrib: I already set to 65535 I trying to login user it's says error -su: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<jrib> dhanasekaran: does it say that when you remove the lines from limits.conf too?
<dhanasekaran> jrib:
<dhanasekaran> jrib: I want that line will be here otherwise maxfile should be 1024
<jrib> dhanasekaran: that's fine, but can you answer my qusetion?
<dhanasekaran> jrib: no
<jrib> dhanasekaran: that's weird
<jrib> dhanasekaran: how are you logging in?
<lubricant> Hi, am running Lubuntu on a celeron dell inspiron 2200 series. Needless to say problems are with the wifi , can anyone please advice. Bios has wifi on and i have the b43 drivers installed
<dhanasekaran> jrib: root@dvcliftonhera225:~# su - hdfs             -su: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<SonikkuAmerica> lubricant: And you're using a Broadcom Wi-Fi card?
<rcmaehl> lubricant: ##linux-wirelss will probably be able to help you quicker and better
<jrib> dhanasekaran: are you calling ulimit somewhere in your login files?
<rcmaehl> ##linux-wireless I mean
<lubricant> SonikkuAmerica, yes, i suppose so, have tried deactivating it but that did not make a difference
<lubricant> rcmaehl, will try there as well
<dhanasekaran> jrib:  I did entry here /etc/bash.bashrc  ulimit -n 65535
<HeKToN> guys my applications including terminal are open on one window and I need to untab then how to change it by default to open them untabbed ?
<lubricant> join ##linux-wireless
<SonikkuAmerica> lubricant: Head there first; if that doesn't work, you might try #lubuntu
<jrib> dhanasekaran: you don't need that if you're already making the default that number, no?
<CHUTIYA_SERVER> was uppppppppppp
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi | CHUTIYA_SERVER
<jrib> dhanasekaran: anyway, remove that line, then pastebin output of: grep -r pam_limits.so /etc/pam.d/
<dhanasekaran> jrib: The file effect only you need to restart, I dont't want restart my server
<Seveas> SonikkuAmerica: you scared him :(
<cfhowlett> lubricant, what wifi card specifically?
<SonikkuAmerica> Seveas: I forgot that only works in #xubuntu
<jrib> dhanasekaran: I don't believe that's true.  It should take effect on a new login as long as pam is setup right
<dhanasekaran> jrib: I added entry also It's not works form  me
<jrib> dhanasekaran: I'd expect as much
<dhanasekaran> jrib: removed entry from /etc/bash.bashrc after i tried maxopenfile value 1024
<zetheroo> how can i see if I am using Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.04.2 ?
<HeKToN> guys my applications including terminal are open on one window and I need to untab then how to change it by default to open them untabbed ?
<jrib> dhanasekaran: pasttebin output of: grep -r pam_limits.so /etc/pam.d/
<dhanasekaran> jrib: What i need to do
<lubricant> zetheroo, in terminal type cat /etc/issue
<zetheroo> lubricant: thanks
<lubricant> rcmaehl, where is ##linux-wireless cannot find it
<lubricant> zetheroo, welcome
<rcmaehl> lubricant: #linux-wireless ?
<dhanasekaran> /etc/pam.d/login:session    required   pam_limits.so    /etc/pam.d/common-session:session required pam_limits.so   /etc/pam.d/su:# session    required   pam_limits.so  /etc/pam.d/atd:session    required   pam_limits.so
<dhanasekaran> /etc/pam.d/cron:session    required   pam_limits.so  /etc/pam.d/sshd:session    required     pam_limits.so
<jrib> dhanasekaran: use a pastebin
<dhanasekaran> jrib: http://pastebin.com/JnrDVHbH
<jrib> dhanasekaran: you can uncomment the "pam_limits.so" line in /etc/pam.d/su
<dhanasekaran> jrib: let me try
<lubricant> rcmaehl, yes am there posted and waiting
<DylanCl> Hello, currently on a laptop keyboard. When trying to use numbers, it just comes up as &é"'(§è!ç and à. To use the actual numbers, I need to use shift+&é", ... Is there a way to change this so it automaticly comes up as a number?
<dhanasekaran> jrib: same error no luck
<jrib> dhanasekaran: it's impossible for you to get the same error since you removed the line that caused it...
<dhanasekaran> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Nb7xyAWd
<DylanCl> Can anybody solve the problem I'm having?
<jrib> dhanasekaran: grep ulimit /etc/bash.bashrc ~/.bash*
<jrib> !helpme | DylanCl
<ubottu> DylanCl: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<dhanasekaran> jrib: http://pastebin.com/LwvhbJ4n
<jrib> dhanasekaran: you can also pastebin /etc/security/limits.conf in its current state
<Industrial> I have installed git-daemon-run to run a git daemon on this computer. I have a bare repository at /home/tom/Documents/repos/utils.git. if I clone git://127.0.0.1:0418/home/tom/Documents/repos/utils.git then I get an authentication error. Did I miss a step?
<dhanasekaran> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Rxc0Y14h
<jrib> dhanasekaran: so what does "ulimit -n" output now for hdfs?
<mike-w> how can i deal with foncconfig warning? ubuntu12
<mike-w> it prints things like this: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/90-fonts-nanum.conf", line 26: Having multiple <family> in <alias> isn't supported and may not works as expected
<lubricant> Hey, have a pci wifi card, how can i figure out what drivers it needs
<dhanasekaran> jrib: http://pastebin.com/G2gbqMmT
<AStorm|work> hello, I'm running 12.04 LTS (no way to upgrade) and need newer cmake for that
<AStorm|work> is there some nice repository with it?
<jrib> dhanasekaran: so what does "ulimit -nH" output now for hdfs?
<cfhowlett> lubricant, thought you id'd that card as a Broadcom model?
<dhanasekaran> jrib: hdfs@dvcliftonhera141:~$ ulimit -nH
<dhanasekaran> -su: ulimit: H: invalid number
<AStorm|work> (don't even try to recommend dist upgrade, I have dumb binary legacy software that doesn't work on newer)
<cfhowlett> lubricant, see the following.  for what it's worth, I had my wifi up and running after 2 minutes of terminal work in 12.04   http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<jrib> dhanasekaran: what about ulimit -aH
<dhanasekaran> jrib: http://pastebin.com/WCezELPp
<jrib> dhanasekaran: actually, maybe I am making a mistake.  Do this: ulimit -H -n
<jrib> dhanasekaran: ok so your limits are getting set to 32768 instead of 65538 now?  Did you change limits.conf?
<dhanasekaran> jrib: no
<blip-> hi all, my laptop was plugged into an external monitor at work (thus 2 different screens, same X server).   Now i'm back home and my main desktop is outside of the laptop LCD, so I can't use anything.   What can I do to change it other than rebooting as one does in Windows ?
<dhanasekaran> jrib:  root user  getting 65535 but hdfs user different value why?
<danman1453> just tried to use x -configure to build a new xorg.conf and got the following msg:
<jrib> dhanasekaran: did you change anything else regarding limits?  Other than /etc/security/limits.conf and /etc/bash.bashrc?
<Industrial> I have installed git-daemon-run to run a git daemon on this computer. I have a bare repository at /home/tom/Documents/repos/utils.git. if I clone git://127.0.0.1:0418/home/tom/Documents/repos/utils.git then I get an authentication error. Did I miss a step?
<danman1453> "The number of created screens does not match the number of detected devices"
<dhanasekaran> jrib: No I not changed any thing
<Industrial> I cannot ask this in #git because it involves an ubuntu package and possible configuration
<dhanasekaran> jrib: problem with only hdfs user
<Industrial> when i check service --status-all I don't see a git-server, but the git-server-run package is installed
<jrib> dhanasekaran: how about other users?
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-devel|Industrial, would probably know
<Pici> cfhowlett: no, thats not really appropriate for #ubuntu-devel
<dhanasekaran> jrib: others  getting 65535 value
<cfhowlett> Pici, my mistake.  thought he was doing ubuntu package stuff ...
<jrib> dhanasekaran: I have no idea why that user has a different hard limit if the /etc/security/limits.conf is as you last posted
<no_gravity> Hello! When logging into my servers I often get a "System Restart Required" message. Is there a way to see why?
<jrib> no_gravity: sort of.  You can see what /etc/update-motd.d/98-reboot-required actually does
<dhanasekaran> jrib: i don't know why different value
<Pici> Industrial: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<dhanasekaran> jrib: I update only limits.conf file only
<danman1453> is there an nvidia channel?
<danman1453> for ubuntu?
<jrib> dhanasekaran: want to pastebin limits.conf one more time?
<no_gravity> jrib: you mean i should execute "98-reboot-required"?
<jhutchins_wk> no_gravity: No, you should look at it and see what it does.
<no_gravity> jhutchins_wk: ah
<jrib> no_gravity: no, you can read it and see where it gets its information.  In the end it just checks for the existence of some file.  So then you can go research what creates/writes to that file
<Chex> dr_willis: 05:18 < dr_willis> but im not on a ubuntu box to chexk
<Chex> :o :O
<no_gravity> damn, im just going to reboot that fucking machine.
<dhanasekaran> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ebrtWQCR
<jrib> dhanasekaran: I don't know then why hdfs has "ulimit -H -n" output other than 65535. Maybe someone else can help you
<lubricant> cfhowlett, all the google links say the dell inspiron has a b43 wifi device, but i have a pci card and not sure how to get that going
<randomrandom> Could someone help me with getting Ubuntu Live to work on my laptop?
<benpb> hi gays
<szx> is it enough to know user password to access the contents of encrypted home directory?
<iceroot> dhanasekaran: jrib you can not set ulimit anymore, since a specific glibc version its a dynamic value which depends on your system
<iceroot> szx: normally, yes
<szx> normally?
<inSeriousTrouble> help help! guys i typed this in cmd: sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^ and went afk when i returned i saw alot of packages (unrelated to this were removed as well) like jdk7,unity-greeter vlc etc etc, i want to get them back because if i log off once i'm dead. PLS HELP
<inSeriousTrouble> i typed that in terminal*
<sonOfRa> terminal still open?
<sonOfRa> mark the removed packages
<sonOfRa> type sudo apt-get install
<sonOfRa> and paste them
<inSeriousTrouble> help help! guys i typed this in terminal: sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^ and went afk when i returned i saw alot of packages (unrelated to this were removed as well) like jdk7,unity-greeter vlc etc etc, i want to get them back because if i log off once i'm dead. PLS HELP
<inics> Maybe someone can help me a little bit with VBA(Visual Basic in excel) of course who understand it :))))
<dhanasekaran> jrib: finally find the hdfs related config. file in root@dvcliftonhera139:/etc/security/limits.d# ls
<dhanasekaran> hbase.nofiles.conf  hdfs.conf  mapred.conf  mapreduce.conf  yarn.conf
<inSeriousTrouble> help help! guys i typed this in terminal: sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^ and went afk when i returned i saw alot of packages (unrelated to this were removed as well) like jdk7,unity-greeter vlc etc etc, i want to get them back because if i log off once i'm dead. PLS HELP
<Guest36454> Hello ! can you help me disabling teamviewerd service on Ubuntu 12 ?
<Weeeeezzl> hi folks! could someone please help me out a little bit? i'm about to install an openvpn srv on 12.04, however, once i change dhcp ip to static the interface crashes.. somehow. no matter if i do the changes directly in the interfaces conf file or via i.e. webmin. the server is running on virtualbox - yes i do switch from nat to bridged ;)
<Curious> anyone ??!
<bviktor> hi, is there a way to customize the banner text in the ubuntu login screen? it's "ubuntu 12.10" by default
<theadmin> bviktor: That's not a text, it's a logo.
<bviktor> ok, it's also fine if i can add something below it, is it possible?
<theadmin> I don't find a way to customize it. You may need to replace some file, but it's not obvious which.
<bviktor> i'm looking at /lib/plymouth/themes atm
<theadmin> bviktor: What's Plymouth got to do with that? The login screen is lightdm. Plymouth provides the splash on boot, with orange dots
<bviktor> ah.
<Weeeeezzl> take a look at the "grub customizer" maybe
<theadmin> Weeeeezzl: Has nothing to do with GRUB either.
<guigouz> ubuntu 12.04.2 (with the latest kernel) does not boot on a macbook pro with nvidia 320m if I load the nvidia driver, any tips ?
<theadmin> bviktor: Found it. Modify /usr/share/unity-greeter/logo.png to whatever you want displayed there.
<danman1453> i am ssh'd into my server, how do i restart the xserver running there from the ssh? I would like to check the xorg log generated with a new config without a remote reboot command.
<jjman6_> I'm running Kubuntu 12.10 and i have been having some strange issues. Namely the system keeps shutting itself down randomly. Not crashing per se. its actually calling a system shutdown from root somehow. Feels like a virus to me Any thoughts
<theadmin> danman1453: Does it have a login manager?
<Weeeeezzl> can't you use it to replace the boot screen? idk.. just wanted to say something :)
<danman1453> yes?
<theadmin> danman1453: Well, which one? On the default Ubuntu setup that'd be lightdm, so "sudo restart lightdm" will do the trick. If you're running some other one, modify the command appropriately
<danman1453> thats what i did.
<danman1453> i have 12.04
<bviktor> theadmin, i want to display the image version number, so it needs  to be changed constantly, hence i'd prefer a way to display text instead, but if that's not possible, i'll stick with this, thanks
<danman1453> just checking. thanks theadmin
<theadmin> bviktor: Hm... There may be a way to render text from command-line into an image, and stick that into cron...
<bviktor> nah, i think i'll just have a generic image with editable text and modify it each time...
<inSeriousTrouble> help help! guys i typed this in terminal: sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^ and went afk when i returned i saw alot of packages (unrelated to this were removed as well) like jdk7,unity-greeter vlc etc etc, i want to get them back because if i log off once i'm dead. PLS HELP
<bviktor> thanks
<Weeeeezzl> back to my question: is there anyone that could help? (regarding the interface crashing madness i mentioned few minutes ago)
<theadmin> inSeriousTrouble: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop will give you the default set of packages that come with Ubuntu, work from there.
<streulma> hey, is there a ppa for updated php 5.3 and updated mysql-server ?
<DylanCl> Hello, currently on a laptop keyboard. When trying to use numbers, it just comes up as &é"'(§è!ç and à. To use the actual numbers, I need to use shift+&é", ... Is there a way to change this so it automaticly comes up as a number?
<theadmin> DylanCl: You may have the wrong keyboard layout selected.
<DylanCl> I have a dutch keybord selected theadmin
<StephenS> What is channel for cinnamon? I know its mint related but I use it on ubuntu so maybe some relation? :D
<theadmin> DylanCl: They may be multiple layouts even for one country. The "Dutch (standard)" one works fine for me
<streulma> DylanCl: it's Belgian :)
<DylanCl> Well, I don't want to press shift+&é", ... to actually enable the numbers
<inSeriousTrouble> theadmin: i've got the list of packages in var/log/history.log how to write a sudo apt-get which executes them one by one where i dont need to do anything?
<DylanCl> streulma: What keyboard should I use to make the 1234, ... keys default? instead of using &é'§è
<ausxxh_> is it just me? on 10.04 x86_64 the newest kernel 2.6.32-45 is 2x slower
<ausxxh_> tried one version earlier, the same
<ausxxh_> probably should try even early kernels
<Weeeeezzl> Another try :) could someone please help me out a little bit? i'm about to install an openvpn srv on 12.04, however, once i change dhcp to static the interface crashes.. somehow. no matter if i do the changes directly in the interfaces conf file or via i.e. webmin. the server is running on virtualbox - yes i do switch from nat to bridged ;)
<streulma> DylanCl: try a sort of English keyboard: United States as an option
<mantovani> someone can explain me how my file system with "noatime" flag record last time that the file was accessed ?
<mantovani> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/234918
<bviktor> i can disable going to sleep when closing the lid for specific users, but how do i prevent that for the login screen?
<bviktor> for a specific user i set it in gnome-control-center
<kc102> Hello #Ubuntu. I'm running Ubuntu off of a flash drive. I was wondering if there was a way to make my programs bar on the left, move to the bottom.
<ruud> kc102, not if you're using the default shell (unity)
<kc102> I'm not entire sure what I'm using. I believe it is the default 12.10 though.
<kc102> Can I mess with the icons beside add/remove? :s
<ruud> you can drag them to another position
<kc102> Can I alter their size?
<tehCereluenn> i lost access to my graphical user interface, using startx doesn't function to get me back to my gui
<tgm4883> kc102, you can alter the size of the left bar (width), which would affect icon size
<tgm4883> tehCereluenn, is lightdm running? (sudo service lightdm status)
<kc102> How do I do that, tgm? I've been looking through settings to no avail.
<tgm4883> kc102, sec
<kc102> aiight ty
<tgm4883> kc102, do you know where system settings is?
<kc102> its now oepn
<kc102> open*
<tgm4883> go to "appearance"
<kc102> k
<bviktor> problem solved: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85705/stop-laptop-from-suspending-when-closing-lid-in-lightdm first answer works
<kc102> oooh
<tgm4883> kc102, at the bottom of that, is "Launcher icon size"
<kc102> aesome
<tgm4883> kc102, :)
<tehCereluenn> tgm4883: reports 'stop/waiting'
<kc102> I just wish I could make what I had open more obvious. I'm used to a this on the bottom so it's strange...
<tgm4883> tehCereluenn, ok, try 'sudo service lightdm start'
<ozette> i'm looking for openimageIO package for 12.04 precise, packages.ubuntu only shows quantal and raring
<tgm4883> ozette, what version are you on?
<ozette> tgm4883, 12.04
<tgm4883> ozette, you'll probably need to either find a PPA, or build it yourself
<tehCereluenn> satisfary so far
<KnifeJavi> hi
<tehCereluenn> satisfactory rather
<tehCereluenn> thank you bye
<tgm4883> ozette, it's possible the 12.10 works on it, but I know nothing about that package
<KnifeJavi> what are you talking about?
<ozette> tgm4883, i see
<ozette> tgm4883, i found a ppa already
<ozette> tgm4883, thanks
<tgm4883> yw
<kc102> Is there an Ubuntu application I can use that will allow me to move my task bar?
<tgm4883> kc102, you could try unity tweak
<henryk_> hi, i'm on xubuntu 12.10, does anyone have problems with google chrome browser?? it's crashing often......
<margy> ciao
<margy> !list
<ubottu> margy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<henryk_> xfce has a tool for that :kc102
<henryk_> ciao
<kc102> Where can I get Unity Tweak tgm?
<margy> ok thank you very much!
<tgm4883> kc102, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/introducing-unity-tweak-tool
<tcstar> Trying to google up how to jail an SSH user and i'm not getting many decent results.  I have SSH but don't have any FTP or anything else like that to worry about...  So, I need to figure out how to create a jailed user to his /home/username folder...  any tips?
<kc102> ty tgm
<qqqqqqqq_> what is the best linuxxxxxx version ., i did install linux penguy,
<genii-around> tcstar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93411/simplest-easy-way-to-jail-users
<qqqqqqqq_> what is the best linux versionnnnnnnn ???
<leandro_> i need some help, i want to add programs to startup in lubuntu but i cannot find ~/.config/autostart, please help!
<henryk_> mint
<kc102> I just imported unity tweak. Is it now on my system?
<kc102> Like, nothing else to do?
<henryk_> in the last updates
<tgm4883> kc102, you ran both the commands on that page?
<oldude67> !polling
<bean> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kc102> Running the second now.
<kc102> Didn't realize had to run both at first. :p
<oldude67> !best
<kc102> It asks me to continue [Y/n] so I enter in Y and it aborts >>
<tgm4883> kc102, error message?
<kc102> No error message
<tgm4883> kc102, can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l unity-tweak-tool'
<kc102> i will in a sec, brb
<tcstar> genii-around thanks for that -- i've seen that one...  i tried to do the jailkit thing -- but it fails on make -- and as such can't be installed
<kc102> oh wow
<inSeriousTrouble> is there a way to isntall packages without verification? i mean i dont want to type y and hit enter everytime i install a package (right nw i made a script to install 400+ programs) so it'll be waste if i have to sit there and type yes
<kc102> i figured it out
<kc102> if you don't enter anything
<kc102> and press enter
<kc102> it continues
<FloodBot1> kc102: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hyperiant> What command do I run to install a package and all dependencies automatically?
<kc102> If you actually enter in anything then it thinks you said no.
<tgm4883> inSeriousTrouble, 'apt-get -y install <packagename>'
<inSeriousTrouble> tgm4883: u are a life saver :*
<tgm4883> inSeriousTrouble, that will assume yes to questions. IDK what happens if dpkg asks you a non y/n question
<tgm4883> it might get skipped
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<kc102> tgm: http://pastebin.com/ePZn2LTW
<inSeriousTrouble> tgm4883: let me check it out and get back to you
<tgm4883> kc102, ok, it's installed
<Hyperiant> Ebay flag
<kc102> Alright, cool. It doesn't look like my options are altered though. Or do I load this as a custom application?
<Hyperiant> What flag do I use for dpkg to install dependencies?
<tgm4883> kc102, you load it as an application. So launch unity-tweak-tool and see what it offers
<kc102> ah-ha! awesome, gonna see what i can do now. :D ty
<rightshift> hi, how do i check if my last shutdown was clean - i couldnt access via ssh so i had to issue a shutdown command via ups
<rightshift> and i need to make sure it did it cleanly
<tgm4883> Hyperbyte, you don't use dpkg   http://askubuntu.com/questions/40011/how-to-let-dpkg-i-install-dependencies-for-me
<kc102> Can I see how much space I have left on my usb drive? I'm running Ubuntu off of one and it won't mount the file system its installed onto.
<ozette> tgm4883, shouldn't i be able to just apt-get install the package once added to my software resources?
<rightshift> Anyone?
<tgm4883> kc102, running the live cd, I don't think it installs things to the usb drive. I think it gets installed to a tmpfs in ram
<tgm4883> ozette, after you do an 'apt-get update', yes
<ikonia> ozette: saying anyone is pointless
<tgm4883> ^^ means rightshift
<ozette> tgm4883, i did that, got my ppa from here https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/openimageio?field.series_filter=precise
<ozette> anyone?
<kc102> When I installed Ubuntu to this drive, I chose to put on a 4 gig persistent file system. I forget, offhand, which program I used for this. I can search it up for you if you'd like.
<tgm4883> ozette, how did you try to install it? What is the command you ran?
<inSeriousTrouble> tgm4883: it's working for now, thanks a ton mate
<tgm4883> inSeriousTrouble, yw
<anew> where does ubuntu save temp $_FILE when uploaded via php ?
<tgm4883> kc102, you could try 'df -h'
<ikonia> anew: look in the php.ini for the tmp dir
<kc102> oh awesome! ty. 2.6 gigs avail :D
<Intensity> helo
<ozette> tried 2 tings actually, a add-apt-repository ppa:irie/openimageio, and second attempt was through the ubuntu software center
<tgm4883> !hello | Intensity
<Intensity> i am having a intrnal server error
<Intensity> with a red header
<Intensity> which app is generating this
<anew> ikonia where is php.ini lol
<Intensity> is it apache?
<ozette> it's there, just don't see any packages and openimageio is still an unknown package
<tgm4883> !details | Intensity
<ubottu> Intensity: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rightshift> How do i check if my last shutdown was clean - i couldnt access via ssh so i had to issue a shutdown command via ups! I'd like to make sure it was a clean shutdown and the UPS didnt just drop power to the box.
<streulma> somebody that want webserver support: ask it to me :)
<rightshift> i've checked /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<rightshift> and im not sure what i should be looking for event wise
<tgm4883> rightshift, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103015/how-do-i-check-if-last-shutdown-was-clean
<kAworu> bonjour
<kAworu> à propos de http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/davfs2#montage_en_userspace
<Pici> !fr | kAworu
<ubottu> kAworu: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kAworu> Pici: sorry !
<danman1453> how can i check for detected displays from the terminal? nvidia-config is only showing one display on a dual head card with two displays connected.
<ozette> tgm4883, well? can't see the package that is offered. the way i added this ppa is std right. any idea what migt be wrong here?
<kAworu> Pici: thanks
<tgm4883> ozette, what command are you trying to run to install it?
<ozette> tgma, ah.. "tried 2 tings actually, a add-apt-repository ppa:irie/openimageio, and second attempt was through the ubuntu software center"
<ozette> tgm4883, ^
<usuario_> ccv
<usuario_> j
<tgm4883> ozette, that is just installing the PPA though, not installing the package
<usuario_> k+
<usuario_> j
<FloodBot1> usuario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ozette> i know, but i ran a apt-get update after tht
<ozette> and then i tried a apt-get install openimageio
<flan_suse> Anyone here got Psychonauts to work under Ubuntu with Intel video? Apparently it should work. I have an Intel HD 4000, but it says I am missing GL extensions when I try to run the game, and then it segfaults.
<tgm4883> ozette, any error messages during the 'apt-get update'?
<flan_suse> I have S3TC enabled, and I can play other games from the Humble Bundle just fine.
<tgm4883> flan_suse, 12.10?
<flan_suse> I am even using the xorg-edgers PPA.
<flan_suse> tgm4883: No, 12.04.
<ozette> tgm4883, no error messsages no. and yet, after a apt-get install i get a "Unable to locate package openimageio"
<kc102> Anyone got a working version of Skype on Ubuntu 12.10?
<jrib> !skype | kc102
<ubottu> kc102: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<flan_suse> http://pastebin.com/tvbfHafe
<tgm4883> ozette, ah, figured it out. It's not called openimageio
<ozette> tgm4883, really? what
<ozette> tgm4883, what's it called :o
<tgm4883> ozette, that is the source package name, it builds 3 binary packages that have different names
<tgm4883> ozette, actually, 4 packages  libopenimageio-dev, libopenimageio1.1, openimageio-tools, openimageio-doc
<browndawg> Does anyone here know of a good linux Keyboard Maestro equivalent? Recommendations? This thing - http://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/
<ozette> tgm4883, right ... :fp:
<kc102> http://pastebin.com/nfPi2ZfN
<kc102> :s
<flan_suse> No idea why I am able to run something like Bastion, but not Pyschonauts on the same hardware.
<ozette> tgm4883, where do i find this information?
<tgm4883> ozette, https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/openimageio/+packages
<flan_suse> I can run other 3D games as well, like Steel Storm and Rochard.
<tgm4883> ozette, expand the drop down for precise
<ozette> tgm4883, ahh i see, thanks (lol)
<gnuskool> is there an ubuntu phone room?
<SonikkuAmerica> #ubuntu-phone
<tgm4883> !touch | gnuskool
<ubottu> gnuskool: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<gnuskool> SonikkuAmerica: cheers mate
<tgm4883> SonikkuAmerica, it's #ubuntu-touch now
<SonikkuAmerica> Or rather #ubuntu-phones (with the S)
<flan_suse> BBL, I have an idea.
<gnuskool> tgm4883:  :D
<SonikkuAmerica> tgm4883 is right
<ozette> tgm4883, ok, works great. thank you!
<kc102> I'm having skype install issues. http://pastebin.com/xCkWRa6w
<tgm4883> yw
<SonikkuAmerica> #ubuntu-phone is a symlink to #ubuntu-touch
<nandhu> when i connect to each network every thing is saved in the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection .., is there a way to find which is the active wired and wireless connection i am using using terminal
<kc102> Is this a cpu issue, or an 64bit->32bit conflict?
<tgm4883> nandhu, does 'nm-tool' show you what you want?
<jrib> kc102: is there a reason you don't use the repository in the wiki?
<ponke_> nandhu: what do you mean by "using"?
<kc102> I'm really unsure of what I'm doing here. First time using linux and such. I apologize if I'm doing something wrong.
<jrib> kc102: did you see the link from ubottu about skype?
<nandhu> yes thanks nm-tool is showing that active connection name
<kc102> The how-to install?
<nandhu> is there a way were i can get it using a C program any system function or the only was is i have to grep it from nm-tool
<gnuskool> kc102:  sudo apt-get install skype
<jrib> kc102: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<StephenS> why I cannot access to media of win?
<kc102> Looking through these pages, however I'm still getting the same error it seems.
<inSeriousTrouble> tgm4883: worked just fine buddy thanks :D
<jrib> kc102: what error?
<kc102> what i pastebined
<kc102> sec
<kc102> http://pastebin.com/xCkWRa6w\
<kc102> http://pastebin.com/xCkWRa6w
<jrib> kc102: this isn't what the wiki advises as far as I can tell.
<Twinkletoes> The default postfix install has 'virtual_alias_domains = $virtual_alias_maps', but if I specify a single domain name in this file, postfix says it's not in the right format.  Does anyone know how I specify both in the same file?
<gnuskool> kc102: did you try the command I suggested?
<StephenS> Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<StephenS> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted
<StephenS> The NTFS partition is hibernated.
<StephenS> This above is false as I have shutdown my win8 version, so why does it say this? and I cannot access the partition?
<r00r> I love windows 8!!!!!
<gnuskool> kc102: if that fails look at the ubuntu guide, perfect for  beginners http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Quantal#Skype
<jrib> r00r: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nandhu> stephens are you a sudo user
<gnuskool> r00r: go play outside
<StephenS> I think not
<nandhu> or use sudo command before mount
<nandhu> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<StephenS> Im accessing via files as normal user
<kc102> gnus, your command gives me: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kc102>  skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable
<kc102> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<StephenS> nah I did sudo for moun
<StephenS> t*
<StephenS> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<jrib> kc102: pastebin the result of "apt-cache policy skype skype-bin"
<gnuskool> kc102: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Quantal#Skype
<kc102> lookin over that now
<nandhu> stephens what error you get can you put again
<jrib> kc102, gnuskool: ubuntuguide is not necessary
<kc102> http://pastebin.com/en6v9z9a
<jrib> kc102: pastebin the result of "apt-cache policy skype skype-bin".  You forgot an 'n'
<StephenS> http://pastebin.com/CEFYBzCT
<bvm1228> can someone help me with error: no such device
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | bvm1228
<ubottu> bvm1228: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pici> StephenS: Have you tried running the command that it suggested?
<StephenS> no
<kc102> http://pastebin.com/xnrvV7pC
<StephenS> which one?
<gnuskool> jrib: for his particular problem it is, he has a 64bit dependency needed
<tgm4883> StephenS, that would depend on what you want to do
<jrib> kc102: what is the output of "dpkg --print-foreign-architecture"
<StephenS> I did run sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt the same error.
<gnuskool> kc102: it is discussed more here http://askubuntu.com/questions/213857/installing-skype-will-not-work-skype-bin-not-installable-and-held-broken-pac
<SonikkuAmerica> StephenS: Can you see the file system in Nautilus?
<gnuskool> jrib: its all there its to do with 64bit http://askubuntu.com/questions/213857/installing-skype-will-not-work-skype-bin-not-installable-and-held-broken-pac
<nandhu> no here the problem is different stephen your fat or ntfs file system is not able to mount because windows is hibernated
<Pici> StephenS: as your error message says: mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<tgm4883> StephenS, either mount it read only, or remove the hibernate file
<nandhu> so the only way is you have to mount it as read only i think
<Pici> aye
<nandhu> did you tried what is suggested there
<StephenS> wil mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 ruin something?
<StephenS> If im mounting for win hibernated?
<tgm4883> StephenS, AFAIK, removing the hibernate file will remove the windows hibernation state
<jrib> gnuskool: the issue is likely that skype is 32bit but kc102 does not have multiarch enabled... I have no idea why that page is suggesting things like pinning
<tgm4883> so the next time you boot into windows, it won't be hibernated, it will be a fresh boot
<raven> what is the right syntax for this command in one line? while true; do 'mplayer -playlist 1.pls -loop 0 -geometry 160x120+300+0 -screenw 160 -screenh 120'; done &
<SonikkuAmerica> bvm1228: We can definitely help you, but what about "error: no such device"?
<konr> I've installed ubuntu using the windows installer in its ntfs partition. Can I "upgrade" this installation to a regular installation, with ubuntu having its own partition?
<StephenS> http://pastebin.com/9qYHEU9t
<bvm1228> i was runnning the newest version of ubuntu then i went into my windows 8 partition and installed the updates and when i restarted i got: error: no such device 65d3b0f8-08a7-4806-aeb2-00b748562117 grub rescue
<tgm4883> StephenS, do you have a /media/sda2 directory?
<SonikkuAmerica> konr: You can try the wubi-move.sh script, provided you have enough disk space
<SonikkuAmerica> !migratewubi
<SonikkuAmerica> konr: Here's the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<StephenS> when I do df I dont see it
<jrib> kc102: what is the output of "dpkg --print-foreign-architecture"?
<nandhu> stephen try with -r option
<konr> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks a lot!
<tgm4883> StephenS, why... nm. Try 'ls -l /media'
<nandhu> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -r
<StephenS> Ive accesssed win dir now somehow
<StephenS> but it says files on dvd ?
<StephenS> why is that
<nandhu> you might have mounted using archive mount
<nandhu> it will not be in any file structer directory
<kc102> jrib it gives me an error about the command
<nandhu> its like a virtual mount .. which you might have done with nautiles
<jrib> kc102: what is the output of "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"?
<kc102> It doesn't output anything.
<kc102> Just linedowned and asking for a new command.
<jrib> kc102: run the following to enable multiarch: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<SonikkuAmerica> bvm1228: OK. So there's probably a broken bootloader issue to resolve. Do you have Ubuntu Live Media anywhere?
<kc102> Ran it, no output.
<StephenS> Where are places -\> connect to server for sftp protocol?
<StephenS> in 12.10
<jrib> kc102: now run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype"
<kc102> Now it's doing things.
<kc102> It gave me some errors. Want me to pastebin em?
<jrib> kc102: sure
<kc102> http://pastebin.com/8UWKipD3
<jrib> kc102: this is because you have the cdrom in your sources.list as well as some apparently outdated skype repository
<kc102> Yeah, I can imagine. I've tried a bunch of commands...
<jrib> kc102: you should remove them
<kc102> kk
<bvm1228> no
<bvm1228> i just deleted my ubuntu partition but i still get that
<jrib> bvm1228: get what?
<kc102> How do I find a terminal I left open but tabbed out of?
<anew> where do i find in my php.ini where $_FILES saves to ?
<bvm1228> that error code that i told you earlier
<kc102> ah
<spector_dell> My 12.10 install is freezing during copy files process, help files show this is likely due to format issue of my HD which has win7; anyone know how to setup the driver properly to install 12.10 as dual boot with win 7. Appreciate the help
<jrib> bvm1228: unless you're addressing someone directly you should assume this channel has a 0-line memory
<jrib> bvm1228: do you want to reinstall ubuntu?
<bvm1228> no i want to be able to boot into windows
<jrib> bvm1228: if you don't want ubuntu at all anymore, then you shouldn't use grub as your bootloader anymore.  You can ask ##windows for help on fixing your mbr
<kc102> Okay so I ran sudo dpkg -r skype
<discrete> ;;ticker
<kc102> Will that remove all the skype crap sitting around?
<jrib> kc102: why?
<bvm1228> but i still get the grub error
<jrib> bvm1228: because you haven't restored the windows mbr
<kc102> Because I thought that's how I'd remove the old skype repositories.
<bvm1228> i have tried bootrec.exe /fixboot
<jrib> kc102: it's not.  Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and look for the cdrom repositories and the specific skype repository that you got an error about (you should *not* remove the canonical partner repo)
<SonikkuAmerica> bvm1228: Before that you have to run [ bootrec /fixmbr ]
<jrib> bvm1228: ##windows can help you with this; it's a windows issue
<kc102> jrib, how do I do this? I've just been running commands in terminal. I don't know how to make the gui navigate well.
<kc102> oh found it
<jrib> kc102: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> kc102: ok
<kc102> sources.list.d
<jrib> kc102: sure it may be in there as well.
<kc102> There are two files: freyja-dev-unity-tweak-tool-daily-quantial.list.save and a same-named file without the .save
<gioconda> ciao
<gioconda> !list
<ubottu> gioconda: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jrib> kc102: if you're not sure what to do, please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kc102> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<kc102> Or am I not supposed to run this in console? lol
<jrib> kc102: it's a file.  You open it with a text editor with: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kc102> oh sorry now i see
<kc102> was lookin for a folder
<kc102> http://pastebin.com/ZmRm6wtn
<jrib> kc102: so you see the cdrom line and the line at the bottom about "download.skype.com"?  Comment or delete those
<kc102> yes
<kc102> okay
<jrib> kc102: then save
<kc102> By those, do you mean the last three in the list? Or just the skype line?
<jrib> kc102: I mean only line 1 and line 8
<my1gsus> I just installed Ubuntu Server 12.10 for my small business server.  I just need some assistance in getting this server up and running for data storage and email.
<jrib> my1gsus: just ask your question
<kc102> The file is read only. :s
<jrib> kc102: it's a file.  You open it with a text editor with: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kc102> It is opened. Sec
<jrib> kc102: you can "/msg ubottu sudo" for more information.  You need to open it using gksudo $editor
<tcstar> how can i give a user write access to a symlink created by ln -s ?  (they own the symlink -- but can't create any files or directories in there)
<jrib> my1gsus: help.ubuntu.com server guide may also be helpful to you
<Industrial> How do i do this on ubuntu? is it the same procedure as on debian? https://www.spotify.com/us/download/previews/
<jrib> tcstar: permissions on symlinks are meaningless.  Change the permissions on the target
<my1gsus> jrib: thank you
<djkorn> any support for ubuntuserver?
<jrib> !ask | djkorn
<ubottu> djkorn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> Industrial: the page suggests those packages are for both ubuntu and debian
<StephenS> Ive enabled ssh authorization in sshd_config for user and placed file authorized_keys nder .ssh and put my public key in it, and I still get on ssh prompt: Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic).
<StephenS>  am I doing something wrong?
<StephenS> oh didnt restarted ssh
<jrib> StephenS: obviously you are doing something wrong :P
<StephenS> hmm still nothing
<jrib> StephenS: start over and just use ssh-copy-id to copy the public key over
<StephenS> Milos_SD, smederevoMAN
<StephenS> jrib ha?
<jrib> StephenS: is that a question? :x
<kc102> jrib I'm unsure of what I'm doing here. Do I type gksudo geddit into the terminal, then the file path?
<strigga> Hi there.. I ab a bit drawb between this and the mongodb channel, but in the end it's a ubuntu/networking problem so I ask here: I am trying to connect from one ubuntu 11.06LTS machine to another (both server versions). Connecting on port 3306 works easily, connections on port 27017 does not work. Telnet does not throw an error message. Pinging works fine.
<Milos_SD> StephenS ?
<jrib> kc102: you type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal and press return, yes
<StephenS> Milos_SD, nista :)
<strigga> Connectong to the target machine on port 27017 from a different source machine works fine
<djkorn> any support for virtualbox-server?
<kc102> Worked that time, cool.
<jrib> strigga: there's no version ever close to "11.06LTS"
<kc102> Okay, file has been fixed. ^^
<strigga> jrib: hang on
<jrib> even*
<tgm4883> jrib, 11.04 is close, it's only .02 off!
<jrib> kc102: now run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype"
<jrib> tgm4883: not LTS though :)
<tgm4883> jrib, ah true
<kc102> Okay, fingers crossed!
<kc102> I want to say it installed but I don't see it in my list of programs.
<tcstar> nice.. thanks
<djkorn> try typing "skype"
<jrib> kc102: it may only show up after you login again (I am not sure as I don't use unity).  For now, try "skype" in a terminal
<djkorn> on unity try typing "skype"
<kc102> hells yeah!
<kc102> tysm!
<strigga> jrib: OK it's 11.04 NON LTS :)
<jeffbauer> hey guys, how can i install ATI HD 4250 driver on latest ubuntu?
<slacko12664> hi
<Keyman> Is there a driver that works better than the one on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS for HP Array 6400s?? Mine keeps locking up the box lbd2/cciss!c0d0 in Status D
<kc102> It's ugly, but it's skype!
<jrib> strigga: ok.  Don't know about your issue.  Maybe say exactly what you are running.  Presumably you are doing the same exact procedure but only changing port number?  Did you enable a firewall (check output of "iptables -L")
<jrib> kc102: you didn't say you didn't want the ugly version
<slacko12664> Who answers these questions?
<StephenS> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<StephenS>  dafq
<jrib> slacko12664: other users like you :)
<slacko12664> yes
<djkorn> how about virtualbox-server guys? any one install on their boxes?
<slacko12664> thats true
<kc102> Didn't know there was an ugly version, or if I had options. :P
<Pici> djkorn: What are you asking?
<jrib> StephenS: what did you execute exactly?
<slacko12664> djkorn did that once
<djkorn> pici, yeah was asking anyone who installed virtualbox-server
<slacko12664> yes did that once
<StephenS> jrib, ssh-copy-id file.ppk
<Pici> djkorn: I'm sure many people have, but you're not going to get an answer if you just ask that. Ask your real question./
<djkorn> slacko12664: hi, yeah.... love to try that... hmm any guides or walkthrough?
<strigga> jrib: no firewall. Doing a "telnet target-host 3306" works fine (connects to MySQL). Doing "telnet target-host 27017" does not work. Doing that same telnet from a different machine works fine. Pretty confusing
<slacko12664> installed ubuntu server
<jrib> StephenS: read "man ssh-copy-id" for syntax.  It's pretty short.  You can ask if you're not sure
<kc102> Now this may be the wrong thing to ask, but is there a way I can get Visual Studios running on Linux? Or do I need WINE?
<djkorn> Pici: hmm ok, i need a walkthrough or guides...
<llutz> StephenS: http://superuser.com/questions/232362/how-to-convert-ppk-key-to-openssh-key-under-linux
<djkorn> slacko12664: is it hard? or just plain install? and run smoothly?
<slacko12664> ran smooth for me
<slacko12664> on vmware though
<jrib> StephenS: remember though I suggested starting over, so you should get rid of whatever you already tried on the server (my guess is you don't have  proper permissions.  Rather than troubleshoot those, just use ssh-copy-id and it should set them up properly)
<djkorn> slacko12664: i see i wanna try virtualbox, vmware is not a freeware right?
<StephenS> WHy woudld i use putty on linux?
<slacko12664> yup thats right
<slacko12664> but for learning its good to learn
<SolarisBoy> kc102: have you checked the appdb? http://appdb.winehq.org/
<jrib> StephenS: good question :)  I have to go by the way, but others can help you with this (I'll be back in about 15 minutes)
<jhutchins_wk> StephenS: It can make managing connections a bit easier, and is familiar for Windows users.
<djkorn> slacko12664: yeah for me i will use virtualbox....
<slacko12664> or try
<slacko12664> ok
<djkorn> slacko12664: yeah will try.......
<djkorn> slacko12664: will get back tou you later.
<slacko12664> ok
<llutz> StephenS: check if your ppk-key has the correct format
<Pici> StephenS: where did you get that ppk file?
<StephenS> from puttygen and Im logged in via putty on linux
<StephenS> but this is temp solution as I still cannot manage sftp access with linux
<ubuntu> hi
<Pici> StephenS: Okay, ppk files are only for putty, you'd need to convert it to a format that ssh can use, see llutz's instructions.
<cschneid> How do I figure out why cron didn't pick up my root's crontab entry to run a script?
<r00t> Is anyone here proficient in BackTrack?
<Pici> r00t : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<tgm4883> !backtrack | r00t
<ubottu> r00t: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<r00t> Thanks
<StephenS> ok
<cschneid> This is my super trivial crontab entry. It didn't trigger. When run manually it does the correct work. https://gist.github.com/cschneid/5154043
<SolarisBoy> wow that fact is really packed with info!
<genii-around> SolarisBoy: We try to give ubottu the most bang for the buck
<SolarisBoy> lol - no pun?
<slacko12664> bye guys
<tgm4883> cschneid, does dmesg or syslog say anything about it?
<Keyman> Anyone see my question?? Is there a driver that works better than the one on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS for HP Array 6400s?? Mine keeps locking up the box lbd2/cciss!c0d0 in Status D
<cschneid> tgm4883: dunno - let me go take a look.  Its been a while since digging into real sysadmin
<cschneid> (ie, even knowing where logs are :) )
<SolarisBoy> cschneid: what is the header on that file?
<tgm4883> cschneid, /var/log
<SolarisBoy> cschneid: the shebang rather -
<cschneid> yeah
<cschneid> root@li291-24:/var/log# head -n 1 /srv/irclogger.com/backup_db.sh
<cschneid> #!/bin/bash
<cschneid> and permissions are 755, so that's fine.
<SolarisBoy> cschneid: interesting
<hotmedal> I have a dual core Atom, 1GB ram, 3GB swap and Ubuntu gets stuck because of Firefox with 3 tabs! And it's not CPU usage or memory shortage, it's just the hard disk that's busy
<SolarisBoy> cschneid: is your $SHELL bash? - i think cron's default is sh although you do have a shebang...
<ActionParsnip> hotmedal: try setting swappness lower, or use a lighter desktpo like LXDE
<cschneid> SolarisBoy: it honestly doesn't matter, I'm not using any bash features.  But anyway, it looks like cron isn't even triggering my crontab entry
<jpmh1> have a machine where I do not trust what may have been on the disk.  Shall I used gpated from the live CD and create a new partition table, dos format before the install
<tgm4883> cschneid, can  you pastebin those log files?
<SolarisBoy> cschneid: oh because i haven't seen the script -
<cschneid> SolarisBoy, tgm4883: syslog has entries for the few things that came along in /etc/cron.hourly and such, but not the one I added via root's `crontab -e`
<cschneid> I'm just gonna get around it by dropping it in the /etc/<whatever> and move on :)
<hotmedal> I should think Gnome would be ok with 1GB ram
<cschneid> this whole server needs a rebuild
<cschneid> with some sort of logic
<scampbell> anyone know why the source package for login (shadow actually) is missing from 12.04?!?
<ActionParsnip> hotmedal: it will but Forefox isn't great with RAM, try something lighter, it may hepl
<alimj> hotmedal: No it is not enough for new GNOME or Unity
<llutz> cschneid: add the job to /etc/crontab, is it running then?
<cschneid> llutz: yeah, that's my next plan.
<SolarisBoy> cschneid: you can try to replace it with a normal command like touch to confirm if it's the cron entry or the script
<cschneid> honestly it looks like I've screwed up cron vs. anacron. I seem to have both installed, and I bet that's the issue.
<ActionParsnip> alimj: ubuntu requirements page gives a minimum of 512Mb so is technically ok, but it will perform badly
<cschneid> ie, editing the one that's not actually running
<SolarisBoy> or something like that
<alimj> ActionParsnip: Yes but will be too slow
<ActionParsnip> alimj: like I said ;)
<cschneid> SolarisBoy, llutz, tgm4883: thank you all - I'm going to hunt more on this, I'll come back if I hit a wall
<tgm4883> scampbell, shadow?
<emjay25> could someone help me tunnel a tight vnc server through ssh?
<alimj> ActionParsnip: I have all LXDE, XFCE, GNOME, KDE on the same machine with 2GB Ram. Currently I could say that only LXDE and XFCE are usable
<tgm4883> scampbell, there doesn't appear to be a shadow package, source nor binary
<scampbell> dpkg -S /bin/login   give you login        apt-get source login    redirects to shadow but can't find it.
<SmokeyD> hi everyone. Can't I install an Ubuntu live iso on a 1.9GB USB stick? I am using usb-creator-gtk which complains the stick is too small for the image
<scampbell> I was actually looking into that su/sg have to do to deal with pam properly but it's rather disturbing to realize there's no way to compile my own login and friends to ensure no backdoor.
<ActionParsnip> alimj: lxde is fantastic, these days I just run Fluxbox with xcompmgr so I can run docky :)
<jpmh1> SmokeyD:  try using unetbootin - it certainly allows it on a 2G stick - I have never heard of a 1.9G one
<scampbell> btw, in the original debian  login does indeed refer to shadow and that source package exists.
<tgm4883> scampbell, 'apt-get source login' works for me (downloads shadow source). Did you disable the srouce repos?
<SmokeyD> jpmh1: all the sitcks I have that list 2Gb are actually 1.9Gb. I guess this is the difference between 1000MB in a GB versus 1024MB in a GB
<kc102> How do I fix this? http://pastebin.com/yXRdQs0c
<scampbell> I'll double check, I would be elated to find out I've monkeyed it up someplace but I'm getting source repos for other things.  Certainly worth closer inspection.. You are on 12.04?
<jpmh1> SmokeyD:  what is telling you that it is 1.9G, I am running ubuntu and it tells me that my 2G stick is 2G
<tgm4883> scampbell, yep
<ActionParsnip> kc102: does the file exist?
<giancarlo> ciao
<trism> scampbell: you can always grab it directly from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow or packages.ubuntu.com or pull-lp-source in the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<SmokeyD> jpmh1: unetbootin doesn't complain. Weird. I though usb-creator-gtk was the "official" ubuntu way of doing it
<kc102> Action: There is no .safetable
<kc102> Do I need to create it?
<ActionParsnip> kc102: can't hurt to try
<tgm4883> scampbell, if it helps, here is my deb-src line   "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise multiverse restricted universe main"
<kc102> I made it. I'll see if I get the error any more. :)
<scampbell> got it, was a missing deb-src line.  Much better :)
<jpmh1> SmokeyD:  glad it worked.  I have seen weird things with anythig I have tried other than unetbootin so I am not completely surprised.  I certainly do not like the menu that unetbootin generates compared to the others
<flam_> how can i enable mms streaming to work with ubuntu and firefox? i have the following plugins installed: windows media player plug-in 10, vlc multimedia plugin but the streaming won't work
<ActionParsnip> flam_: how about if you copy the link, then run your media player and open the location, is it ok?
<jhutchins_wk> !doesn't work
<flam_> it won't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flam_> tried with vlc and totem
<flam_> just installing restricted-extras
<jrib> jhutchins_wk: are you psychic?
<savio> don't make fun of anybody ?
<ActionParsnip> flam_: tried mplayer-gnome ?
<flam_> not yet
<ActionParsnip> flam_: http://blog.moes.as/2009/07/make-mms-stream-work-with-firefox-on.html
<flam_> thanks, i'll look at that
<Phyisicist> greetings... Today I really need one plausible answer guys!
<ActionParsnip> Phyisicist: to what question?
<savio> what is guest account on ubuntu 12.10
<llutz> savio: a design-flaw
<Phyisicist> In my O.S. Ubuntu 10.04, the pulseadio is uninstalled. Meantime, I installed the alsa, and I have not audio in my system.. All MUTE..
<savio> is it part of lightdm
<ActionParsnip> savio: it is an account that can be used by anyone. I believe the settings are non-persistant
<ActionParsnip> Phyisicist: is this a desktop OS?
<Phyisicist> ActionParsnip: That one ^
<Phyisicist> ActionParsnip: Yes!
<ActionParsnip> Phyisicist: then it is EOL in less than a month. I recommend you upgrade to Precise asap
<llutz> savio: add "allow-guest=false" to "[SeatDefaults]" in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to get rid of it
<savio> ActionParsnip, yes I know that ? for gest account we don't have any entry in /etc/groups of /etc/passwd file
<jrib> llutz: why do you say it's a design flaw?
<ActionParsnip> savio: yes, its a guest, it has very little power etc.
<llutz> jrib: no system has to have a guest accoun
<llutz> t
<ActionParsnip> llutz: they are convenient though
<llutz> except kiosk
<savio> i know the configuration . i want to know how this is integrated with linux
<Phyisicist> ActionParsnip: So, Should I upgrade to Ubuntu Precise? I like LL..
<jhutchins_wk> Phyisicist: Upgrading to more current software may solve the problem.  If not, we will be more familiar with what might be wrong.
<a512> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Phyisicist: you can use it and it will run as long as it can, but after it goes EOL you will get zero updates and zero support in any of the official support channels
<ActionParsnip> Phyisicist: your release is quite old and many newer versions have been released of most of what you are using.
<Phyisicist> ActionParsnip: In fact, I am in that O.S. because backtrack.. My current version is the latest back | track 5 r3
<ActionParsnip> Phyisicist: backtrac isn't supportd here, it is supported in #backtrack-linux
<Oins> Hi. How can I change the number of workspaces at 12.04? (without ubuntu-tweaks)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: they might be convenient, but they shouldn't be activated by default.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: oh absolutely, but remember the audience of ubuntu etc
<n000b> aaargh how do i set the password of a new user account?
<ActionParsnip> n000b: sudo passwd usernameyoumade
<llutz> n000b: as new user: passwd
<tcstar> so i finally got a jailed user setup...  but it it can now, no longer access the symlink created by ln -s  and the terminal has no coloring like my non-jailed user does...   i followed this guide:  http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access
<Phyisicist> ActionParsnip: Yes, I know..... I am here because I think in the base.. But it is ok.. I appreciate the advice..
<jrib> n000b: how did you create the account?
<n000b> llutz what is the "old" password of a new created user?
<ActionParsnip> Phyisicist: the base is moot, you are using backtrack.
<llutz> n000b: you know
<n000b> llutz never set one empty is not accepted
<llutz> n000b: so see ActionParsnip , sudo passwd username
<n000b> jrib with the system settings user gnome dialogue
<ActionParsnip> n000b: yes because empty passwords aren't good at all
<jrib> n000b: if you ran passwd with sudo you shouldn't be asked the old password
<djshotglass> so i have tried to setup raid twice on this damn machine it works fine (only shows 1 drive called raid) until the updates are done
<djshotglass> then it shows all the drives
<Phyisicist> ActionParsnip: Thank you. I will there in backtrack-linux..
<jrib> n000b: more specifically, "sudo passwd USERNAME"
<djshotglass> after it installs the nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> Phyisicist: thanks
<Bry90820> is thre a terminal command to enable the onscreen keybored
<djshotglass> its not softraid its onboard hardware raid
<djshotglass> makes no sense to me
<n000b> jrib llutz ActionParsnip thanks that worked... why was it removed from gnome system settings user dialogue?
<ActionParsnip> Bry90820: press ALT+F2 and run:  onboard   or: gok
<Phyisicist> jhutchins_wk: Thank you too..
<ActionParsnip> n000b: no idea, I don't use those GUI things, too slow
<Phyisicist> Bye Bye channel.. Good day for all..
<kc102> Is there a way for me to have Firefox auto highlight what's in a textbos (the search box and url bar) automatically like it does on Windows?
<n000b> ActionParsnip: actually passwd was first i tried after that gui, but i did su newuser and then passwd asks for old "never set" password
<jrib> n000b: it sounds strange that you weren't asked to set a password when you created the new user using the gui, but I also have not used that dialog
<sdw25> I upgraded my pc to windows 8 using download and upgrade method the problem I have is that I had ubuntu installed with ubuntu and now i cant asscess ubuntu it show up in boot screen but I get this \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr status 0xc000000e file broken or missing
<n000b> jrib: yeah its strange i did exspect that to be asked too. also i did expect to be able to set it from there but its jsut deactivated as default ?? hmmm
<giancarlo> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<giancarlo> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<bcbc2> sdw25: did you reformat your drive?
<sdw25> no
<DJones> !it | giancarlo
<ubottu> giancarlo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bcbc2> sdw25: is the \ubuntu directory still there?
<sdw25> no its gone in the program files
<Bry90820> ActionParsnip is there also a way to disable the onscreen keyboard once enabled
<bcbc2> sdw25: it should exist on C:\ubuntu or whatever x:\ you installed on
<kc102> Is there a way for me to have Firefox auto highlight what's in a textbos (the search box and url bar) automatically like it does on Windows?
<giancarlo> !list
<ubottu> giancarlo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii-around> !it | giancarlo
<ubottu> giancarlo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<taranis_> hi all
<sdw25> im sorry but its gone after fresh install I didnt keep anything all I have is a windows old file that i tried to delete but some files could not be deleted
<taranis__> Which logs would I check if my systems locked up completely to see what cased the lock up?
<taranis__> caused*
<sayres> i installed xubuntu 12.4 .i installed tor with vidalia but when i start vidalia appear this error : Would you like to browse for the file 'control_auth_cookie' yourself? what do you think?
<bcbc2> sdw25: if it's gone, then the Ubuntu install is also gone. You'd do best to remove the boot entry from the bcd store. See this: http://askubuntu.com/a/145605/14916
<away> taranis__, you could start with /var/log/syslog
<StephenS> what is good weather gadget for ubuntu 12.10 but not my-weather-indicator as that does not work!
<bcbc2> sdw25: if you have a backup of the \ubuntu directory from before you can recover the old install - otherwise there is no way I now of
<Bry90820> is there a terminal command to enable he onscreen keyboard and then another one to disable
<sdw25> so will this remove the ubuntu dual boot logo at start up
<tapas> hi, i wonder: is there a chance for a qt5 backport to precise?
<bcbc2> sdw25: it will remove the boot manager screen with the two blue squares offering Windows and Ubuntu
<sdw25> then can i install it back
<taranis__> away,  syslog's don't show anything. It may be impossible for the system to write logs as it seems that writing anything to disk is causing the lock up in the first place
<bcbc2> sdw25: yes or do a normal dual boot. Then you don't have to worry about losing it.
<ghatak> Hi guys, how do I make unity start in a vnc xstartup script ?
<sdw25> ok thank you ill try to do the steps a little complicated for me lol
<bcbc2> sdw25: np
<SuperLag> If I'm configuring Thunderbird to connect to an Exchange account is one protocol to be preferred over another? I've got two options. IMAP and a plugin that connects to webmail.
<compdoc> ghatak,  /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d &
<compdoc> but there are some other edits
<SuperLag> I know there's an aspect where it's personal preference.... but I'm wondering if one protocol has a benefit over the other.
<taranis__> Is there a specific reason that luks encryption would cause a system lock up on write through?
<root__> ciao
<root__> c'è qualcuno in linea
<root__> ?
<Seveas> !it | root__
<ubottu> root__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tcstar> So -- how can i give a jailed ssh user access to a different folder?  I have a symlink in his jailed folder -- but he can't cd into it..  there's also no color in his terminal so need to figure that one out too
<Seveas> tcstar: bindmount the folder into the chroot
<tcstar> how do i do that?
<sdw25> i also believe that the partition for it is still there is there away to combine it back with the whole hardrive
<bcbc2> sdw25: wubi doesn't install on a partition. it install to a file (virtual partition). If you deleted the folder, it's gone
<sdw25> all ok when i run bcdedit nothing happens
<bcbc2> sdw25: when you run CMD.EXE, you have to select "Run as Administrator"
<stupidBYdefault> hello
<bcbc2> !who | sdw25
<ubottu> sdw25: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tcstar> Seveas -- i got that worked out so thanks for the bindmount tip instead of ln -s...  next problem i'm having is the terminal looks like crap.. when i login to mine:  username@host: /blah/bllah..  when i log into the jailed:  -bash-4.2$  and has no coloring...  how can i fix that?
<StephenS> Is there any weather forecast widget for ubuntu 12.10 which works? ?
<|Anthony|> i have a 2TB drive that's ~ 75% full. I just got 3 more 2TB drives. I want to make a raid of all 4 drives and keep the data thats on the first drive. Am i in for a headache?
<stupidBYdefault> is it normal for update manager "Requires installation of untrusted packages" - chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg libnm-gtk-common libnm-gtk0 network-manager-gnome
<stupidBYdefault> and stops?
<stupidBYdefault> any1 copy?
<|Anthony|> Am i able to make a raid of the 3 new drives, put the data from the original drive on that raid, then add the 4th drive to the raid?
<|Anthony|> something like taht
<|Anthony|> total raid newb here
<froek_> |Anthony|, you can add drives to an array but you need to use tools to grow it
<GranoSalis> hi
<froek_> |Anthony|, what are you using to manage your raid
<GranoSalis> does someone in here use Awesome WM?
<SwedMike> |Anthony|: if you use mdadm, yes, this is possible.
<|Anthony|> froek_, i'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID right now, but it looks like it's outdated
<|Anthony|> i haven' t built the raid yet
<SwedMike> |Anthony|: look for documentation on "mdadm" and "md raid"
<robertzaccour> My usb mic used to be recognized in Ubuntu but no longer is?
<robertzaccour> I used it about 10 days ago
<robertzaccour> any suggestions?
<|Anthony|> i've just acquired the drives and am trying to plan my deployment
<jhutchins_wk> StephenS: They all work.
<froek_> |Anthony|, i reccomend mdadm
<dufa> Evening, I can't seem to lift a wireless hardblock on a Toshiba satellite C660D-16J laptop in ubuntu. It's it works fine in the win7 mut not in ubuntu, which is odd. Any pointers?
<|Anthony|> k
<|Anthony|> thanks folks, i'll read up on mdadm then
<robertzaccour> I've been using Ubuntu for years, but if it no longer supports usb mics, that may be a deal breaker.
<|Anthony|> check with alsa and pulseaudio
<|Anthony|> but if it worked 10 days ago, you might want to verify it in another OS
<taranis__> Hi all, I have been having periodic system lockups using a full system encryption with luks. I have described my issues here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125287&p=12555929#post12555929 any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
<jhutchins_wk> dufa: Lifting a hardblock sounds like something to do with carpentry.  What are you really trying to do?
<robertzaccour> I clicked the volume icon and its not in the input settings
<robertzaccour> My usb mic used to be in the input settings less that 2 weeks ago
<robertzaccour> I'm about to try it in the latest 13.04 build
<|Anthony|> i'm suggesting that you verify the mic didn't break
<dufa> jhutchins_wk: right, what I mean is that "rfkill list" says that my wireless has a hard block
<robertzaccour> how could a mic break?
<|Anthony|> robertzaccour, or that the usb port isn't broke
<robertzaccour> I got it new a few months ago
<|Anthony|> wires break very easily
<|Anthony|> only takes a little tug in the wrong direction
<dufa> jhutchins_wk: there is a fn + f8 that is suppose to enable and disable the wireless but it is doesnt work
<robertzaccour> flash drive detected in all 3 USB ports
<jhutchins_wk> dufa: All I know is that rfkill is supposed to work around that.
<jhutchins_wk> dufa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|Anthony|> ok, then it's not the port. verify the mic works in another machine
<trisquel12> hello
<robertzaccour> I tried it in a daily build I mounted to the usb flash drive last week
<robertzaccour> still the same, so trying a current one
<jhutchins_wk> robertzaccour: dmesg should show some ativity when it's plugged in.
<|Anthony|> ^
<dufa> jhutchins_wk: i'll take a look, thanks
<petan> I am wondering why ubuntu has 1 channel for everything... this channel is such a mess with so many people talking o.O there should be a separate channel for every version :P
<Tex_Nick> robertzaccour:  you might also see if it's listed in lsusb
<robertzaccour> Tex_Nick, plugged and unplugged lsusb shows the same output
<BHSPiMonkey> Is anyone aware of how to work around FGLRX caveats in 12.04? (Namely, how can one move the unity panel to a different display since the Display settings panel does not work, and is there a fix for the drag-and-drop behavior)
<robertzaccour> Tex_Nick, so if it worked fine less than 2 weeks ago, and doesn't now, you think the mic is broke?
<robertzaccour> I know, I'll try it in my ps3
<robertzaccour> that's the only other "computer" I've got
<jhutchins_wk> robertzaccour: dmesg
<Tex_Nick> robertzaccour:  that would be a good start :)
<lapdev> Hi there, Ive been having issues with Ubuntu 12.04 after a recent upgrade/update which caused my intel integrated video to not function on boot... i would see the ubuntu logo, then a black screen with no back-light. I am on a MSI Wind U100 laptop, and it functioned great before the update. I found some documentation about changing modeset in grub, and did so which gave me video back, but it;'s not proper. I can only use unity 2d and
<lapdev> it's ugly. Could someone help me with this issue? As i would like to find a remove ALL video drivers and install ones which will function with my hardware. Thank you.
<shortstraw8> What video editor do you use? I am looking for a video editor that I can edit my movies from my camera and Iphone, also would like an easy to use dvd ripper that I can put my dvd on my hard drive seems the one that I used in the past does not get past security (acidrip). Ubuntu 12.04 is my system
<jhutchins_wk> shortstraw8: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<robertzaccour> its not showing up in the audio devices on my ps3
<robertzaccour> I remember last night I took it off my head and it wrapped around my music bullet and got tangled and dangled for a bit
<stupidBYdefault> hello, what is the name for slovenian channel?
<robertzaccour> if its not recognized in the ps3, it must be broken.
<stupidBYdefault> any one ??
<shortstraw8> jhutchins_wk,  Do you use one you like? If not thanks for the info.
<lapdev> Hi there is anyone available to give me a hand sorting out an issue Ive encountered with correctly configuring Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller with ubuntu 12.04
<stupidBYdefault> hello, what is the name for Slovenian (Slovenija) channel?
<lapdev> stupidBYdefault, trying google.ca
<adamk> lapdev: Just ask your question.  If someone can help, they will.
<robertzaccour> man I guess the damn thing is broken :-(
<lapdev> adamk,  Hi there, Ive been having issues with Ubuntu 12.04 after a recent upgrade/update which caused my intel integrated video to not function on boot... i would see the ubuntu logo, then a black screen with no back-light. I am on a MSI Wind U100 laptop, and it functioned great before the update. I found some documentation about changing modeset in grub, and did so which gave me video back, but it;'s not proper. I can only use unity
<lapdev>  2d and it's ugly. Could someone help me with this issue? As i would like to find a remove ALL video drivers and install ones which will function with my hardware. Thank you.
<sbaugh_> Is there a command line command I can run that will log me out of my current xsession in lightdm?
<sbaugh> Preferably one that doesn't take root
<jhutchins_wk> shortstraw8: I've used the first two, and iirc I mostly used avidemux, but it's been a few years.
<Ziber> What iptables rule can I put in to allow all traffic on my ipv6 tunnel so that my ip6tables can function correctly?
<jhutchins_wk> lapdev: By using the nomodeswitch command you've disabled the framebuffer, which the 3d driver requires.  You're probably using the VESA driver as a  fallback.
<jhutchins_wk> s/nomodeswitch/nomodeset
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=36dcedc761291fe8.png  ubuntu 13.04
<todayn00b> hello, can someone please tel me how to disable unity desktop  and webistes integration
<robertzaccour> I just figured out what I'm gonna do about my non-working usb mic
<robertzaccour> I'm gonna buy a new one, take it out, put the broke one in the package, and return it and say its broke
<xangua> todayn00b: if you don't like unity use other desktop
<robertzaccour> which it is
<robertzaccour> todayn00b, I use gnome shell with docky running
<raven> whats wrong with following 1 line command? wait is not working anyhow while true; do mplayer -playlist "$dirpls"1.pls -loop 0 -geometry 320x240+0+0 -screenw 320 -screenh 240; wait 1000; done &
<bean> should be sleep
<bean> not wait
<todayn00b> 12.1 firefox is not loading, I know almost nothing about ubuntu, thought diabiling unity fixes firefox
<llutz> raven: "help wait"
<SolarisBoy> wait is to wait on jobs right?
<llutz> yep
<llutz> wait <pid>
<SolarisBoy> and if no args just wait on backgrounded ones
<SolarisBoy> methinks
<lapdev> jhutchins_wk, hi sorry for the late response i had to tinkle... :) I saw your post about the fallback VESA which u may be correct, but i recall seeing in the xorg.conf that the driver was set to "fbdev"
<jhutchins_wk> lapdev: try moving/renaming xorg.conf
<todayn00b> Anyone having issues with Firefox loading in 12.1, I have a fersh install with virtual box, all updates and now firefox wont start
<jhutchins_wk> lapdev: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will have lots of noise but may have useful info when booted without nomodeset.
<robertzaccour> todayn00b, have you tried chrome, chromium, or opera?
<jhutchins_wk> todayn00b: _with_ virtualbox or _in_ virtualbox?  What happens if you try to launch it from a terminal?
<darkmutt> how did i check what's the version of my nvidia driver in ubuntu??
<todayn00b> whats the code to launch from term?
<jhutchins_wk> todayn00b: Um, firefox
<todayn00b> i have not tried chrome et al yet
<lapdev> jhutchins_wk, i realise what you're saying, which ive tried the rename/removing xorg.conf so it would build a new one.... this boot which i just booted is using 'i915.modeset=1' in /etc/default/grub which the computer seems to boot properly now without leaving me a blank screen, but it seems the drivers are still improper
<robertzaccour> I'm gonna go to the store, buy a usb mic, take it out of the package, later replace it with my non-working mic, then return it another day.
<todayn00b> jhutchins- my first day with ubuntu as u can tell
<todayn00b> yeah that worked, derp
<robertzaccour> I think there should be an offical Ubuntu xat chat
<robertzaccour> oops offtopic sorry
<todayn00b> another easy question, how can i launch a process monitor?
<lapdev> todayn00b, in terminal type :top
<dodo3773> darkmutt: apt-cache show packagename    <-- like that??
<marinus> hi guys, could i ask for some help on installing ubuntu? i have been using it for a few years and bought the asus zenbook prime today (model UX31A). Been reading the Ubuntu page how to install it through USB. I am seeing the UEFI boot screen just perfectly (I am seeing: Try ubuntu without installing, Install ubuntu, etc.), but as soon as I try one the options, the screen goes black and I can't do anything. Anyone can give me a hand? I am dying to see Ubun
<marinus> tu on my new laptop :D
<lapdev> darkmutt, if you're trying to search: sudo apt-cache search packagename
<marinus> oh and i created two separate usb sticks with the startup creator just to make sure it's not an USB stick fault
<marinus> same problem on both
<robertzaccour> marienz, in the boot menu change the F12 boot settings to enabled and make sure USB boot is enabled as well.
<marinus> robertzaccour, i am seeing the grub boot screen that is loaded of the USB, should i still check the USB  boot is enabled?
<todayn00b> how would I kill the firefox process
<marinus> todayn00b, run : pkill -9 firefox
<robertzaccour> marinus, it couldn't hurt. Also maybe consider getting an external usb disc drive?
<huttan> !nomodeset | marinus
<ubottu> marinus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<marinus> thanks huttan, will check that out  right away
<darkmutt> thanks lapdev cause I was trying to check why I can't see any webgl graphics on my system
<todayn00b> thanks! now how do I disable unity web apps in firefox?
<preyalone> Will the next version of Ubuntu have more WiFi drivers? It's hard to download the Surface Pro WiFi driver when you don't have an Internet connection..
<lapdev> darkmutt, welcome
<todayn00b> ok, easy enough, in the extensions disables
<todayn00b> is 16:9 resolutions not working with virtual box/ubuntu 12.1??
<marinus> huttan, unfortunately that didnt work either, i also tried nomodeset without the "quiet splash" params
<marinus> lcd backlight is turned on
<marinus> just no graphics, screen is black
<lapdev> rebooting
<adamk> todayn00b: Do you have the virtualbox guest additions installed?
<todayn00b> yes guest add is installed and all ubuntu updates
<todayn00b> adamk:
<lostme> hey, i try to set up openvpn on ubu server, so i wrote "echo -ne "01" > serial", even with sudo i got "-bash:  serial: permission denied", what can i do?
<llutz> lostme: echo -ne "01" |sudo tee serial
<lostme> sorry , can't understand
<StephenS> Why is my sound muted at volume 33% ??
<llutz> lostme: http://www.petur.eu/blog/?p=117
<lostme> llutz: thanks
<StephenS> ?>
<Camouflages> question? installed Ubuntu 12.10, install went perfectly, but after reboot, can only get into shell, the desktop complains about channels failing?  any idea.. 32bit / pent4 system
<packetfrog> Prbly cant run unity
<packetfrog> need graphics processor
<todayn00b> anyone have an IRC for wifislax 4.3?
<Camouflages> any work around?
<packetfrog> Camouflages, Install xfce or something else
<packetfrog> todayn00b, its on undernet
<llutz> Camouflages: you don't even get the grphical login-screen? then its not a matter of the windowmanager/desktop-env
<marinus> oh yeah, found it :)
<berto-> i have a desktop system that will stop at the grub screen if the machine crashes; is there a way to stop it from doing that?
<marinus> i overlooked the secure boot option in the bios
<marinus> i feel so blind, haha
<Camouflages> I get to the login screen...   accepts user, but then goes to blank screen with shell like commands about channels freezing
<Camouflages> not many questions being asked, is everyone going to private channels from Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Camouflages, channels failing?
<hpubuntu> hey there I am running Ubuntu 12.04,  while installing "kde-plasma-desktop" something had interupted the installation or download,    now once I try to install it says this "sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<hpubuntu> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/lustic/0: Read-only file system
<hpubuntu> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<hpubuntu> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<hpubuntu> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."    Can someone help ?
<todayn00b> anyone having issues with 16:9 resolutions with 12.1 on virtual box?
<todayn00b> whats the command to minimize all windows on desktop
<Camouflages> hpubuntu, sounds like your acessing the CD
<hpubuntu> accessing the CD ?
<hpubuntu> something had interupted the installation "my friend"   now it says that when entering the command to install plasma desktop
<Camouflages> hpubunty  yes, you referred to its saying its "read only"
<hpubuntu> that's the output it ives me
<hpubuntu> what do I do to fix it ?
<carif> when I do a clean install of ubuntu, say raring, is there a way to enumerate all the packages that come with the fresh install, before I start installing additional packages like 'emacs24'?
<carif> i know i could have done 'dpkg --list' into a file, but i didn't do that
<Camouflages> I think you have to add the "respositories" at ubuntu.com
<hpubuntu> no ideas?  this happened before , someone had told me how to fix it, with like dpkg-a or something but that's not it,
<th1sabl3> hi, anyone can help me: any .png, .jpeg image appear with serration around it in my web browser (Firefox and Google Chrome)?
<Camouflages> hpubuntu, that does sound like a good idea.. check syntax and try again
<tgm4883> hpubuntu, I'd say 'apt-get -f install' but a RO filesystem sounds odd
<hpubuntu> I am not that advanced,  please tell me how to do that lol
<berto-> found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1716772&p=10613208#post10613208
<Camouflages> hpubuntu, unfortunately, Im a noob as well...
<Shutterstrom> Hi, can someone tell me why Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS installs an old version of MiniDLNA if I run the command apt-get install minidlna?
<hpubuntu> errr : /   locked
<SolarisBoy> Shutterstrom: try apt-cache policy minidlna and see what versions are there - if your pulling from ubuntu repo's things aren't always cutting edge versions.
<compdoc> Shutterstrom, thats just whats in the repo
<DocPlatypus> Okay, apparently I did something stupid. When I go into System Settings/Sound/Sound Preferences, no sound devices show up, so Banshee, Totem, etc don't work. But I can play sounds at the command line just fine. Where should I begin?
<SolarisBoy> Shutterstrom: thats where ppa's and other installation methods come in if you really need it
<DocPlatypus> correction, now Banshee works, I don't know why
<SolarisBoy> DocPlatypus: do you have an internal or external audio card?
<DocPlatypus> SolarisBoy: internal
<SolarisBoy> ok - cause that happened to me when my creative labs slipped out the usb lol
<Shutterstrom> SolarisBoy / compdoc: Do you know why Ubuntu does not update the repository with newer versions of a software?
<Pici> !latest | Shutterstrom
<ubottu> Shutterstrom: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<SolarisBoy> Shutterstrom: it's a team and it's their decision whats stable and what belongs in their pushes
<SolarisBoy> Shutterstrom: just because something got updated to the latest version doesn't mean folks should run and use it -
<Pici> SolarisBoy: Also, debian only has 1.24 for that package and we generally sync from debian.
<SolarisBoy> Shutterstrom: ^
<compdoc> Shutterstrom, some packages are created by users just like you that once got frustrated about how out of date a package was
<Shutterstrom> SolarisBoy: Thanks
<Shutterstrom> compdoc: and what is the reliability of 3:rd part repositories?
<th1sabl3> \quit
<SolarisBoy> other slash
<compdoc> Shutterstrom, you should research any repos, or, learn how to compile the latest stable version from sourceforge or the project's home
<Shutterstrom> compdoc: well I guess it's just trail and error untill success then :-)
<SolarisBoy> some common sense, logic also
<compdoc> Shutterstrom, just be sure the repo is a trusted one
<raven> how to call 4 "screen" windows from a script?
<MooFz> HI! Anyone knows how to pull passwords from a memory dump .raw file?
<Shutterstrom> compdoc: and howe do I make sure the repos's a trusted one?
<Pici> MooFz: Thats not on-topic for this channel.
<MooFz> Where should I be? :P
<bray90820> so is there a terminal command that enables the onscreen keyboard and then another one that disables it
<Pici> MooFz: ##security maybe, I don't know.
<MooFz> have to be invited
<Pici> You need to be registered
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MartynKeigher> i know its off topic but anyone pretty good with appache/XAMPP?
<Pici> MartynKeigher: #httpd is the official support channel for apache httpd
<MartynKeigher> i know but they didn't really help me to be honest
<MartynKeigher> and they were rude about it.
<MartynKeigher> so id rather not ;)
<maveas> MartynKeigher: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAj26rVWK14
<MartynKeigher> wasn't born yesterday mavaes!
<MartynKeigher> nvfm
<Pici> MartynKeigher: We can't support xampp installs here. If you want to use apache httpd on Ubuntu then you should be installing our packages.
<aphid> having a rough time getting ubuntu (12.10) to work on a new laptop (amd64), I think mostly due to UEFI stuff.  I've installed and run boot-repair a couple times.  when I select ubuntu from the boot loader I get stuck at a gray screen
<maveas> Srly? I was joking..
<MartynKeigher> well i don't know if i need to install apache/xampp on the windows server that MySQL db is on OR the ubuntu box that houses the dashboard for the data I'm pulling to.
<DocPlatypus> no idea how to fix my sound problem? I have sound working now but my device still doesn't show up in sound settings
<MartynKeigher> i figured id keep it WITH the DB on the windows box
<MartynKeigher> its ok maveas, sorry. just had my fill of shit in the other room that didntreally help me out very much
<bray90820> so is there a terminal command that enables the onscreen keyboard and then another one that disables it
<h00k> MartynKeigher: please keep the language appropriate in here
<MartynKeigher> lol k
<Shutterstrom> This might not be a strict Ubuntu question, but does anyone here have any knowledge on running Ubuntu server on a SSD disk compared to regular HDD?
<jnix|w> i have probably the dumbest question ever asked in here. I'm a red hat user... however, what is the release name of 12.10? Quantal?
<h00k> Shutterstrom: It will likely be faster
<jnix|w> i'd gladly google it but i've borked my graphics driver and have no X
<DJones> !12.10 | jnix|w
<ubottu> jnix|w: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<h00k> Shutterstrom: install and configuration is the same as it would be on an HHD
<h00k> HDD*
<jnix|w> DJones: thanks! :)
<wayne__> Whats a good format to learn programming with linux?
<aphid> i've tried using the regular install and getting boot-repair via apt-get and also from the 12.10 secure remix.  both with the same result
<Shutterstrom> h00k, yeah. I was just wondering if an SSD could work as disk in a server or if it's more recomended to use a standard HDD, due to the fact that it's in a server. But I guess there just one way to find out :)
<Tex_Nick> wayne__:  good is a rather subjective term, & this channel is specifically for ubuntu support issues ... you might ask in ##c, #python or #programming :)
<oneliner> hey there, is there any app or script around that would run on a given hardware and give assesement of how viable the box is for ubuntu install?
<marinus> hiya, how can i install the latest kernel on ubuntu 12.10?
<usr13> Shutterstrom: One's going to work as well as another.  One minor issue to consider maybe is that read/write time will be a bit faster on SSD.
<marinus> i prefer to be notified about it automatically everytime a new kernel comes out
<packetfrog> oneliner What are you trying to install on?
<auronandace> !latest | marinus
<ubottu> marinus: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<auronandace> !kernel | marinus
<ubottu> marinus: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<marinus> !Mainline kernel
<marinus> !Maniline
<marinus> !Mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Shutterstrom> usr13, I also read that the lifetime of an ssd is shorter if it's going to write a lot. and therefore might be better in a client. but it all depends on how much the server is reading and writing.
<marinus> thanks auronandace
<oneliner> packetfrog, rether migrate to,. when i installed 11.04 i had tons of issues which where described to me here as "your hardware is too new", ethernet woes, nvidia woes 2tb disk woes, in the end i ended up pimping the base install with so many ppa s am pretty sure something s gonna break if i try common path upgrade, am planning on migrating but would like to know if these issues are still ppa dependant for solution
<oneliner> hence the test program am looking for
<auronandace> marinus: no worries
<oneliner> i guess it could be called a hardware complaince test
<oneliner> beyond looking up compatibility hardware tables in html
<auronandace> oneliner: 11.04 is no longer supported
<packetfrog> I was thinking 11.04 is old
<oneliner> auronandace, you dont say
<packetfrog> get the new ubuntu and you should be fine unless you have some wierd hardware
<packetfrog> I have lamer hardware and got it working pretty easy
<wayne__> does linux know how to use the amd 8150?
<oneliner> well 11.04 for example couldnt recognize a wired mainboard ethernet card
<packetfrog> What kind of computer?
<oneliner> i needed to roll back the kernel driver
<marinus> how can i find out the latest kernel version for ubuntu 12.10?
<oneliner> amd six core, pretty standard now i guess
<civilianirc> hi..anyone please help me: im on Ubuntu 10.04. Any of .png and .jpeg images appear with serration around it in my web browser (Firefox and Google Chrome)? How to remove the serration and make the images looks good?
<xangua> !linux | marinus
<ubottu> marinus: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<auronandace> marinus: uname -a will show you the kernel you are running
<xangua> !info linux | marinus that is the latest in quantal repository
<ubottu> marinus that is the latest in quantal repository: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.25.31 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<packetfrog> oneliner,  Is it a brand/model computer?
<packetfrog> such as dell 5650-eliteneatchit
<oneliner> packetfrog, no
<oneliner> assembled it myself
<packetfrog> oneliner The hardware compatibility program you are looking for is ubuntu.iso
<packetfrog> boot it live
<packetfrog> test your hardware
<packetfrog> :)
<FloodBot1> packetfrog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marinus> xangua, what happens if i install it from the quantal repo? will i have to upgrade it manually everytime? or are kernel updates always manual?
<oneliner> thought as much
<packetfrog> FloodBot1, I am not so you shush
<oneliner> the enter as punctuation does stand thought :P
<raven> how to call 4 "screen" windows from a script?
<auronandace> marinus: don't mix different ubuntu releases kernels
<raven> how to call 4 "screen" windows from a script?
<raven> how to call 4 "screen" windows from a script?
<Tex_Nick> !patience | raven
<ubottu> raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<marinus> auronandace, which kernel version is recommended to install on ubuntu 12.10?
<auronandace> marinus: the one that ships with 12.10
<packetfrog> raven screen -t screenname
<marinus> i see
<packetfrog> marinus whatever is in the repo's is the newest version ubuntu supports
<auronandace> marinus: it gets regularly updated
<usr13> marinus: it comes with a "generic" kernel.
<packetfrog> unless you want to compile your own
<marinus> the ubuntu manual om my laptop (zenbook prime ux31a) rrecommends upgrading to mainline kernel
<raven> packetfrog, the script shall start 4 processes in a screen session with 4 windows
<packetfrog> raven screen -t screenname
<packetfrog> four times
<packetfrog> with four names
<packetfrog> or try man screen
<marinus> okay, i like the generic kernel, because it is updated regularly, i dont want to break that mechanism :)
<packetfrog> raven http://superuser.com/questions/308940/how-can-i-launch-multiple-screen-sessions-from-a-single-bash-script
<axisys_> how to setup a sip account with cisco unified communication from linux?
<raven> packetfrog, ok tnx
<MoPac> Hello; I'm looking for some help with configuration of hooks or modules when creating initrd images for my kernel.  After repairing a kernel from a live USB, the boot process "forgot" that it needed to open my LUKS container to find the boot partition.  I have restored an old kernel image that works, but I'm worried that this is going to happen again on next kernel upgrade / image build.  What do?
<axisys_> posted this question on #linuxjournal as well
<packetfrog> raven, For you, Anytime.
<raven> ;)
<packetfrog> axisys_,  #cisco #linux #notubuntusupportchannel
<axisys_> packetfrog: ok
<axisys_> packetfrog: thanks
<packetfrog> no problem aximasta
 * packetfrog bows
<axisys_> lol
 * packetfrog throws an egg at the ground and p00fs in a cloud of smoke.
<MoPac> or should I aks on #ubuntu-kernel?
<packetfrog> MoPac you likely wont get help here.
<packetfrog> MoPac Sounds like elite hax0r stuff
<Dartellum> Hello, anyone have a good reason (other than newer) to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<auronandace> Dartellum: in my book newer is the only reason
<Dartellum> right, thus my question
<levo> how can make sure if my graphic card's drive is installed correctly, or is up to date?
<packetfrog> levo Can you see this?
<levo> packetfrog: see what?
<packetfrog> levo Then it works, sudo apt-get upgrade   to upgrade your software
<Luy1n> hey everybody! I've got a problem with my WLAN, any experts on this here? :)
<emjay25> Luy1n, what's the problem
<levo> packetfrog: i don't mean if it works, maybe it doesn't support the whole capabilities,
<packetfrog> What kind of card is it
<Luy1n> it crashes sometimes and only restarts when I log off and on again (Ubuntu 12.04)
<auronandace> levo: lsmod will show you what modules are loaded (one of which will be the graphics driver)
<levo> packetfrog: intell 4500 chipset family
<Camouflages> when I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  nothing happens"  supposed to be able to configure it
<Luy1n> emjay25 any ideas?
<Dartellum> auronandace, I saw somewhere some features in Wine only work with the newer kernel of 12.10. If no other compelling reason, exist, I may stay at 12.04.02 for a bit longer.
<emjay25> Luy1n, what kind of wireless card you got?
<Luy1n> Ralink RT5390
<streulma> Dartellum: you can install wine from a ppa
<emjay25> 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<auronandace> Dartellum: the newer kernels are available in 12.04's repos
<Luy1n> lspci | grep -i network
<Luy1n> 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe. 64 bit
<Dartellum> yes, wine is installed, no worries there
<Dartellum> I compile my own for certain games
<Dartellum> but I ran across a comment about a feature only working in the kernel version in 12.10
<Dartellum> I have 64bit
<emjay25> Luy1n, did you just recently upgrade?
<Luy1n> yes, today as every day. But the problem occurs frequently
<gustav_> Is there any way to forcibly put a process on an exclusive core in a multi-core system?
<emjay25> Luy1n, well has it ever worked? or has it always been effed up?
<levo> what could be the reason for this: when i run a program like totem, firefox or . . the cpu goes 100% for seconds and after that it gets back to normal like 10%. i didn't have this problem before. (it always get overheated)
<Luy1n> seems it has always been an issue
<packetfrog> levo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2097966  that would be a good start for driver
<lostme> Hey, I still work on Openvpn on Ubu Server, I tried to get a certificate signed by my own with "sudo openssl ca -config ca.cnf -in xx.req -out newcerts/xx.crt -notext", but I get only "usr/ssl/serial: no such file or directory" and "error while loading serial number". What's wrong?
<Jordan_U> gustav_: What do you expect to gain from doing so?
<gustav_> jordan: Secret.
<hidnshadows> Hey guys, how do I reset my login keyring? I had to change my password since I forgot it, and now it isn't letting me use the keyring. I don't care about what was on it, I just need a new one
<jrib> gustav_: man taskset
<Luy1n> emjay25: can  I give you any more information
<Luy1n> ?
<emjay25> Luy1n, how far away are you from the router?
<Jordan_U> gustav_: That sounds a little silly to me. Yes, it is possible, and it's called "CPU Affinity" but I doubt that it will actually help you in any way as the kernel is pretty good at optimising things properly automatically, and you're mostly *removing* options from the kernel by setting affinity.
<dd_> hello. i'm setting up my FQDN ex: server-name.example.com. does that url need to actually do something if you go to it? right now it's just returning 404
<gustav_> jordan: Removing options sounds great.
<Luy1n> that depends. right now it's one storey above me. Sometimes two, but sometimes (when I'm at University) quite near
<emjay25> Luy1n, but the signal is strong, aye?
<Luy1n> rather to be called ok atm
<emjay25> Luy1n, are you sure it's not your router?
<snape> dd_ what will the server be doing?
<Luy1n> not sure. How can I find out?
<emjay25> you try connecting to it from any other computers?
<gustav_> Where is the default taskset made?
<dd_> snape: it's a web server
<Luy1n> Yesterday I was sitting right next to it and it was still not working. Yes, one other Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit is having problems with it. Windows PCs in the house do work fine.
<jhutchins_wk> Luy1n: Wifi is not particularly reliable unless you're always in the same location and there's not much human traffic between you and the AP/Router.
<jrib> gustav_: can you just ask your real question?
<Luy1n> AP?
<Morten_> Hi - Has anyone tried to stream audio from Ubuntu to an AirPlay receiver? (E.g. Mac, AppleTV etc.)
<emjay25> access point
<gustav_> jrib: Which is?
<jhutchins_wk> Luy1n: Access Point
<jrib> gustav_: only you would know.
<gustav_> jrib: Ok.
<Camouflages> Is there a buffer save option for IRC?
<jhutchins_wk> Camouflages: Not for IRC, no.  Some clients will log traffic.
<Luy1n> ok, so it might just be too much traffic when too many computers are trying to contact the same router?
<Camouflages> thx
<jhutchins_wk> Camouflages: IRC is just the protocol.
<auronandace> !logs | Camouflages
<emjay25> Luy1n, that could definitely create some problems
<ubottu> Camouflages: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<witcheyes> hi
<emjay25> Luy1n, try connecting to the same network with a different device
<Camouflages> Ubottu  that works :)
<ubottu> Camouflages: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emjay25> Luy1n, if you get the same results then it's probably the network
<gustav_> jrib: What I would like to do, this isn't a question, is give the process of the currently focused window on my desktop, in WindowMaker, an exclusive core. So that it can always max processor. Not interested in your opinions on scheduling.
<Luy1n> is it possible that this happens 'just so'? I was connected to it yesterday for a long period, nothing changed but suddenly WLAN was gone
<dryhay> hi. sometimes my ibus stops working. why? how to call it back? ubuntu forums related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116673
<jrib> gustav_: but I told you the command to do that ...
<gustav_> jrib: So what question do you want me to ask? Will you marry me? What?
<tgm4883> lol
<snape> dd_ if you're using vhosts apache will use the default vhost for your fqdn
<emjay25> Luy1n, perhaps.. you really won't know for sure until you do some trouble shooting
<Dartellum> Thanks... I will hang with 12.04.02 for a bit more. Back to work for me...
<jrib> gustav_: good luck with your issue.
<jhutchins_wk> Luy1n: That's usually a problem with the ap, not the client.  If the client is hibernating or something that can disconnect you.
<Camouflages> is there an updated command for dpkg-reconfigure
<levo> how to get hardware spec ?
<twist3d> hmm... being arrogant when asking for help never results in a lot of support... just saying.
<Luy1n> ok, thank you. Have you got any ideas what I could try to find the problem?
<tgm4883> twist3d, +1
<jhutchins_wk> Luy1n: You can look to see if there are any related entries in the logs and/or dmesg.
<jhutchins_wk> Luy1n: It's usually not a software problem.
<Luy1n> ok then it's nothing I can fix quickly tonight, I'll try that some other day ;) anyway, thanks a lot for your help, guys!
<civilianirc1> ..
<emjay25> Luy1n, ask other people on the network if they ever have the same problem
<gustav_> jrib: Taskset can't set all processes so it's kind of useless.
<HateYoFace> howdy ya'll
<Luy1n> emjay25: I've already asked. As I said, one other Ubuntu with the same installation as mine encounters the same problems frequently, the windows users didn't have the problem ever before. I've got a Xubuntu lying around somewhere, which I'm going to try on this. Problem is, it's hard to repeat the issue since it comes as it likes ;)
<HateYoFace> does anyone have any trouble dual booting windows 8 and ubuntu on a ssd?
<Luy1n> HateYoFace have you seen the information on ubuntu.com?
<HateYoFace> no sir i have not does it have a topic on the issue?
<emjay25> Luy1n, try running the live cd from a USB flash drive or something see if your wireless works on the live cd ... if it does then find out what driver it's using
<twist3d> gustav_, Taskset will force a specific service/proces to use a certain specified core
<gustav_> twist3d: I want all processes to move from one core.
<Luy1n> emjay25: which command should I use for that?
<twist3d> gustav_, what it will not do is prevent other tasks from using that core
<twist3d> you can taskset all your running processes
<gustav_> twist3d: Where's the 'umask' of taskset?
<emjay25> Luy1n, paste the output of lspci -n to here ... http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<civilianirc1> ..
<twist3d> no idea
<twist3d> I dont lord over my task scheduler.. never used it
<Luy1n> thank you very much, emjay25!
<gustav_> How do I check for a virus? For example, if something is running in a hidden process.
<emjay25> Luy1n, you're welcome.. hope it helps you figure it out
<Luy1n> hope so too ;)
<emjay25> gustav_, you mean like root kits on linux?
<hidnshadows> Anyone know how to reset your keyring password/get a new keyring? I had to "hack" my password, and now I can't add anything to my keyring :P
<tgm4883> !rkhunter | gustav_
<gustav_> emjay25: Probably. I don't know how those work.
<twist3d> gustav_, try rkhunter and run clamav from ~
<emjay25> gustav_, install rkhunter
<tgm4883> although running rkhunter requires a bit of knowledge about how it works and false positives
<gustav_> Problem is. I don't want a software to solve it. Because software can always be compromised.
 * twist3d blinks
<gustav_> Has happened to McAffee a couple of times.
<tgm4883> gustav_, source?
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: the idea there is to have a set of tools that don't rely on shared libraries like on a usb
<gustav_> And/or Norton AV.
<tgm4883> gustav_, source please
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: that set of tools you should trust - so you have to use software somewhere anyway.
<gustav_> tgm4883: I have to do some googling. It was a while back.
<pittore68> ciao
<pittore68> !list
<ubottu> pittore68: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tgm4883> gustav_, and please no sources of instances where the software ate itself. As that isn't compromised software, it's bad definition testing
<SolarisBoy> thats not going to be hard to find if you talking about norton/mcaffee
<gustav_> tgm4883: The thing it happened on my computer. IDK where the source is. I know it has happened more publicly. Google yourself.
<twist3d> gustav_, it is possible for rootkits to hide bad stuff from your anti-virus... but I have never heard of any of the companies you listed releasing compromised software from the official source
<twist3d> gustav_, now if you torrent your anti-virus....
<tgm4883> gustav_, no. You said it happened, so source it
<gustav_> twist3d: That's not what I mean. I mean viruses disable the AV software.
<gustav_> Or disable rkhunter.
<twist3d> gustav_, hence the rkhunter recommendation
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: gustav_: the idea there is to have a set of tools that don't rely on shared libraries like on a usb
<gustav_> Like I said, I need a non-tool solution. rkhunter can be subverted in a similar fashion.
<selena2013> upgraded ram is faster now
<tgm4883> gustav_, that isn't what I'd call compromised AV. But yea, I've seen a virus disable the software before (usually it just wrecks the stack so the AV can't start)
<gustav_> I bet a lot of trojan or rootkit installing people know about rkhunter.
<tgm4883> gustav_, you don't know how rkhunter works though
<Symyon> hi guys
<gustav_> tgm4883: What do you mean?
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: no - if your tools dont rely on shared libs are statically compiled (im sure rkhunter is one that you can compile and drop on a usb) then they can't be affected by some system issues
<gustav_> tgm4883: I'm reading the list of what it does right now.
<Symyon> I'm new to Linux, how can I install mono on Ubuntu 10.04?
<gustav_> SolarisBoy: Shared libs is the least problem.
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: so usually people who have your fear - do just that - create a usb with their tools
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: no it's the most of it...
<coops> quick question: best channel for ubuntnu on macbooks?
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: and and dependancies to an installed system -
<gustav_> If the kernel is compromised shared libs don't matter.
<Jordan_U> Symyon: I'm pretty sure it's installed by default.
<tgm4883> gustav_, I mean, I can write a program that checks a list of files against a known good MD5SUM list and doesn't touch the system at all. You can know how it works and not be able to compromise it
<Symyon> 10.04?
<Jordan_U> coops: This one.
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: if your running a trusted binary of rkhunter from your usb which is statically compiled how will it be affected ?
<Symyon> ok, thank you
<coops> Jordan_U: sweet
<civilianirc1> hi, may i ask: if i do not get any answer in this chatroom. How/where can i attempt to get solve my problem?
<jrib> !support | civilianirc1
<ubottu> civilianirc1: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Symyon> I'm trying to install Repetier-host, but I guess that's for another chanel I think
<tgm4883> civilianirc1, what is the issue?
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: then wouldn't you rather run your kernel debugging utilities from a usb stick than the compromised system?
<gustav_> SolarisBoy: Not USB. Maybe CD.
<civilianirc1> ubottu > thank you.
<civilianirc1> tgm4883 > im on Ubuntu 10.04. Any of .png and .jpeg images appear with serration around it in my web browser (Firefox and Google Chrome)? How to remove the serration and make the images looks good?
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: thats a facial difference the ultimate goal is to execute away from the compromised system - and now your swaying your ultimate goal is (was) to have a way to ensure your tools can be trusted
<tgm4883> civilianirc1, ah, yea I don't know abou that :/
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: CD/USB you apparently know the answer.
<twist3d> civilianirc1, how about .jpeg images not opened in a browser
<tgm4883> gustav_, put rkhunter on a bootable USB drive then
<gustav_> SolarisBoy: USB is read/write. So it's very dangerous.
<SolarisBoy> doesn't even need to be bootable
<Guest72145> ciao
<tgm4883> gustav_, then bammo, non-comprimised environment
<twist3d> i can't wait till the day they make a command to make a usb device read only
<SolarisBoy> gustav_: dude - you dont need to write anything to the USB when it's connected to the system
<civilianirc1> twist3d > it can. but show badly.
<tgm4883> SolarisBoy, that isn't his point
<SolarisBoy> what is his point then?
<gustav_> SolarisBoy: The virus or trojan might.
<twist3d> civilianirc1, try downloading and updating your graphics card drivers
<tgm4883> SolarisBoy, he's talking about the threat writing something to the USB
<SolarisBoy> so my point was mount it ro
<SolarisBoy> ?
<tgm4883> SolarisBoy, you can't trust the system not to mount it rw
<tgm4883> gustav_, boot to a live usb
<gustav_> CD is physically ro.
<gustav_> tgm4883: Virus or trojan may be in BIOS.
<tgm4883> gustav_, ffs, really
<SolarisBoy> then at that point it should be disconnected fromt he network
<SolarisBoy> throw it away
<twist3d> and thrown down the stairs
<gustav_> SolarisBoy: That's #1 I guess. :)
<civilianirc1> twist3d > how to get the updated drivers?
<hetal> Is PAE enabled in the live CD, or is it only available upon compilation of the kernel?
<jrib> I think we've moved away from ubuntu support at this point...
<aphid> now in hour 6 of UEFI hell… working as intended!
<twist3d> civilianirc1, do you know what type of graphics card you have?
<Xiudo> hello
<elena-IK> is there any reason to choose ext2 over ext3 or ext4 for /boot?
<tgm4883> gustav_, out of curiosity, what is the point of all this
<gustav_> tgm4883: Feeling of safety.
<Xiudo> I got a question for the GNU people out there.  When using screen to connect to a Serial port.  I am using the command "screen /dev/cu.serial 115200" what is the rest of the command to get 8,1,n
<civilianirc1> twist3d > i don't. Could you help me, how can I get the information about it?
<Jordan_U> elena-IK: None worth mentioning.
<twist3d> civilianirc1, lspci -v
<civilianirc1> twist3d > okay. wait a minute...
<twist3d> civilianirc1, looking for vga compatable controller stuff
<chaox> can someone explain me the difference between multilib and multiarch?
<civilianirc1> twist3d > okay. I got this : Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<g105b> Is it possible to allow http://anything.local to resolve to localhost? This would greatly improve my web dev setup routine.
<twist3d> chaox, wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<Jordan_U> g105b: Yes it's possible, but I don't know how to do it offhand. I'm not sure it's a good idea though as it's common to call any domain on a given network "foo.local", so using "local" to mean "localhost" is at best confusing.
<Arandir>  /part
<hetal> My live session says that it supports PAE, but I still only see 3.2 gigs of RAM. Does the kernel need to be installed for me to have access to all my RAM, or is there a chance that I might not see it all when I install?
<g105b> Jordan_U, The reason I'm asking is so I can get my webserver serve many virtual hosts depending on what the requested hostname is, without having to add lines to /etc/hosts and the webserver cofig
<gustav_> Does Ubuntu have an anti-bullying policy? Or ethics?
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct | gustav_
<ubottu> gustav_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<IdleOne> !guidelines > gustav_
<ubottu> gustav_, please see my private message
<gustav_> Ubuntu users...? I should adhere to an Ubuntu document? xD
<gustav_> No, I mean you.
<IdleOne> what?
<gustav_> IdleOne: Those working on this channel.
 * twist3d lost
<IdleOne> gustav_: what about them?
<gustav_> IdleOne: You linked to a document which I should follow. I mean Ubuntu.
<gustav_> Does Ubuntu have an anti-bullying policy? Or ethics? <-
<Benxyzzy> Firefox asked me if I wanted to install the hotmail webapp. I accidentally clicked "don't show me again". How do I get it to show me again?
<IdleOne> gustav_: the documents I linked explain what the Ubuntu policies are in reference to bullying and other topics. Did you have a specific question?
<twist3d> Benxyzzy, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/hotmail-watcher/
<viderbit> Is there any bulgarian speaking on the channel?
<Pici> !bg | viderbit this is the best I can do
<ubottu> viderbit this is the best I can do: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<seeqwell> kali linux came out
<pubuntu> Hi everybody I'm becoming mad, I formatted everything I have ubuntu 12.04 but not audio just dummy output :( what have I to do?
<IdleOne> !ot | seeqwell
<ubottu> seeqwell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<viderbit> thanks, I am on ubuntu-bg already :)
<Benxyzzy> twist3d: Is that what Firefox was offering me? I thought it was a Unity integration thing...
<Benxyzzy> twist3d: I have other webapps that I've clicked 'don't show again' to, and I basically want to redisplay all of them
<gustav_> IdleOne: CoC doesn't have the word "bullying" in it.
<IdleOne> gustav_: Do you have a specific question?
<twist3d> Benxyzzy, http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/re-enable-add-ons-disabled-when-updating
<pubuntu> dummy output? And all the hdmi audio preferences?
<gordonjcp> hi all, I'm running 12.04 and I've lost all network stuff.  When I go to the Network pane in the System Settings, I get the error "The system network services are not compatible with this version"
<gordonjcp> any hints?
<twist3d> gordonjcp, have you tried to configure via terminal?
<gordonjcp> twist3d: yes, I can set a network connection up manually
<egersund> salve a tutti
<Benxyzzy> twis3d: That's something slightly different, I'm talking about reenabling this bubble: http://i.stack.imgur.com/VnFRM.jpg
<gordonjcp> network-manager is dead, though
<twist3d> Benxyzzy, sorry... not familiar with that
<Benxyzzy> twist3d: Thanks for your help :)
<twist3d> gordonjcp, try re-installing network manager through the package-manager and also install network-manager-gnome-package
<gordonjcp> twist3d: done that, no different
<Benxyzzy> aha! found the answer here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/166655/how-do-i-remove-a-website-from-ubuntus-web-applications
<gordonjcp> for an LTS, sure is a bit beta-test
<snitty> heya all
<twist3d> gordonjcp, sudo gedit /etc/network/interface ; remove lines that come AFTER iface lo inet loopback
<twist3d> save close, reboot
<snitty> :3
<Benxyzzy> exit
<Benxyzzy> :(
<Pici> Benxyzzy: /quit
<thomasse> désolé, j'ai besoin de ce client pour des buts spécifiques, et j'ai pas la motive pour shunter l'autojoin ubuntu
<aphid> so i've been wrestling with getting a new (12.10) install to boot via uefi for awhile, I got ubuntu to appear in a boot loader but it seems to be stuck on "Loading initial ramdisk …"
<aphid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203191/asus-u24a-cant-boot-without-live-disk seems identical to this
<kyPop> canale italiano?
<kyPop> first time where is italian channel?
<sam113101> !it | kyPop
<ubottu> kyPop: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bubo> I build cx-freezer from the source, but how do I check if it is 32bit or 64bit?
<kyPop> ok
<ChrisWere> Hi does anyone know how to update Adobe flash to the latest version now that Adobe have dropped support for it?
<r00t> ChrisWere: what OS do you have?
<r00t> I have to ask
<ChrisWere> 12.04 LTS
<ChrisWere> I need adobe Flash for work and the IT guys are constantly telling me I need to update it but Adobe had dropped support. What can I do?
<r00t> ChrisWere: Do you have video capabilities on the computer you have now?
<ChrisWere> r00t: Yes, if by that you mean Youtube atc...
<ChrisWere> etc...
<OerHeks> ChrisWere, today we had an update to adobe 11.2 r202
<r00t> ChrisWere: Then check out this Youtube video. It might help: www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LTfPwRcbkA
<ChrisWere> r00t: I know how to install Flash. I need the latest version.
<Kajover> evening. i am currently using the 13.04 daily (from today). just to double check... libre office is not opening? normal behaviour?
<jrib> !13.04 | Kajover
<ubottu> Kajover: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Kajover> all right thank you
<OerHeks> ChrisWere, what is your current flash version?
<ChrisWere> My version is 11.2
<OerHeks> 11.2.202.275 ?
<ChrisWere> 11.2.202.270
<OerHeks> ChrisWere, then run update, it should be available.
<OerHeks> ( or in the next few hours, depending on the mirror )
<ChrisWere> But I'm really looking to update to something like 11.6.602.180
<OerHeks> ChrisWere, that is not possible, windows flash number is not equal to linux versions
<ChrisWere> Are Linux users stuck on an outdated version of Flash?
<Guest3516> hi
<jrib> ChrisWere: adobe will only release security updates now, no more new flash
<Guest3516> exist'il des français içi ?
<jrib> !fr | Guest3516
<ubottu> Guest3516: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ChrisWere> Do you know how I can get the Pepper-based Flash Player for Chrome?
<param> from where i can download ubuntu source code
<param> ?
<jrib> !source | param
<ubottu> param: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<fightback> param: also see this SO: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4767821/how-do-i-get-the-ubuntu-source-code
<ChrisWere> Is anyone still able to help me?
<param> how can i contribute to ubuntu ?
<fightback> ChrisWere: Sorry, not an expert, but this looks promising http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108086
<flan_suse> Still can't play Psychonauts on intel HD 4000, IvyBridge, System76, Ubuntu 12.04...
<flan_suse> I'm using the latest version from the Humble Bundle. It segfaults after giving me this message:
<usr13> param: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<flan_suse> http://pastebin.com/tvbfHafe
<fightback> flan_suse: Have you paid a visit to #ubuntu-steam?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a 1 TB external hard drive (freecom), which has a security card to auto mount it.
<flan_suse> fightback: This is from the Humble Bundle, not Steam.
<flan_suse> fightback: A System76 rep told me that this game runs on Intel HD 4000.
<mojtaba> But recently I have got a problem, and It just unmounted in suddenly without any warning
<fightback> flan_suse: Err. Sorry, keep confusing the two.
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I fix it?
<mojtaba> I know fsck, but I can not mount the hard drive and then unmount it.
<mojtaba> any idea is highly appreciated.
<flan_suse> mojtaba: Can't just run fsck on it?
<twist3d> mojtaba, is the external hard drive partitioned?
<mojtaba> flan_suse: No it says: fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<mojtaba> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<mojtaba> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<mojtaba> Possibly non-existent device?
<mojtaba> twist3d: no, it is ext2. and one partition.
<usr13> mojtaba: What does fdisk say about it?  sudo fdisk -l
<twist3d> mojtaba, mount /mnt/sda1 ?
<usr13> twist3d: He doesn't want to mount it, he wants to run fsck on it.
<mojtaba> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612020/
<twist3d> mojtaba, nm sorry should of read it
<flan_suse> Uh oh...
<flan_suse> fdisk doesn't even show a device of "sdb".
<fightback> flan_suse: Did you run it with verbose on?
<flan_suse> When you physically plug in the USB drive, what does "dmesg | tail" show you?
<flan_suse> fightback: The game?
<mojtaba> twist3d: Do you know what should I do?
<fightback> flan_suse: yep
<mojtaba> I am pretty new to linux era
<flan_suse> fightback: Run the binary with -v?
<fightback> flan_suse: oh, no! Hold on a sec
<flan_suse> mojtaba: Plug the drive in (physically) and after 5 seconds, run "dmesg | tail"
<usr13> mojtaba: is it /dev/mmcblk0p1 ?
<flan_suse> usr13: That is likely a media card reader.
<flan_suse> fightback: Okay.
<usr13> flan_suse: Oh.  Ok.
<mojtaba> flan_suse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612025/
<usr13> mojtaba: Try unplugging it and plug it in again.
<Bray90820> is there a terminal command to enable the onscreen keyboard and then another one to disable it
<fightback> flan_suse: try this: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<mojtaba> usr13: I did it, but it just goes away and the system does not show it in /media
<flan_suse> mojtaba: Okay, so it does detect it upon plugging it into the USB port.
<flan_suse> mojtaba: Is there a security mechanism that hides the MBR / partitions?
<mojtaba> flan_suse: yes, but it may goes away suddenly without any warning
<usr13> mojtaba: tail -f /var/log/syslog  #And plug and unplug it and see what clues you might get.
<mojtaba> flan_suse: It has a security card
<fightback> Bray90820: 'onboard' might get you one
<flan_suse> mojtaba: I'm not familiar with the security mechanism of Freecom drives.
<flan_suse> fightback: Okay, one second.
<Bray90820> fightback onboard enables it but i also need another one to disable it
<usr13> Oh, security mechanism, ok.
<flan_suse> fightback: http://pastebin.com/33W0a3ck
<Bubo> Hey, how would I install setuptools (easy_install) in Wine?
<flan_suse> mojtaba: How did you start using this drive and initially format it to ext2?
<mojtaba> usr13: how can I pastebin it?
<Bray90820> fightback i am going to add them to a bash script to enable it every time i put my convertible netbook/tablet in tablet mode and disable it in laptop mode
<usr13>  mojtaba pastebinit ?
<fightback> Bray90820: try onboard --help for some help, not on ubuntu at the moment, sorry.
<mojtaba> I was in windows and tried to use it in linux and I format it to ext2
<usr13> !pastebinit | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mojtaba> usr13: yes
<Bray90820> fightback thank you
<Bray90820> anyone else know?
<fightback> flan_suse: looking through your paste bin right now
<mojtaba> usr13:  tail -f /var/log/syslog | pastebinit I use this command but it do not generate a link.
<usr13> mojtaba: Oh, just pastebin the file.
<nahata> how do i make my microphone work on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS? it wont work on skype or paltalk or livemocha
<mojtaba> usr13: how should I do that?
<usr13> mojtaba: pastebinit /var/log/syslog  or  tail -50 /var/log/syslog |pastebinit
<flan_suse> fightback: I might have found a solution, but not sure just yet.
<ronillon> hi, is there a music player for linux, that can automaticaly start playing last played playlist on program startup?
<mojtaba> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612043/
<fightback> flan_suse: Oh great! Funnily enough, the glxinfo says that these components are available
<flan_suse> fightback: Someone told me this...
<usr13> mojtaba: Doesn't look good.
<flan_suse> fightback: It's looking for 32bit mesa-dri (on my 64bit machine) since it's a 32bit binary.
<mojtaba> usr13: Do you know what should I do? :(
<fightback> flan_suse: Mmh, that would make sense. Can you launch the binary of the game with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose?
<usr13> mojtaba: smartct -a /dev/sdb  |less  and/or hdparm -i /dev/sdb  (See: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php )
<Tex_Nick> ronillon:  VLC has a recent media list ... won't work automatically though
<flan_suse> fightback: apt is busy at the moment
<compnerd_> Im trying to setup an Ubuntu VM and install libGLES, but doing so seems to hang the VM on reboot (plymouth never exits to X) ... is this channel the right place to ask for help or is there a more appropriate channel?
<flan_suse> fightback: I ran "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386"
<fightback> flan_suse: I see. weird, but not on Ubuntu at the moment.
<flan_suse> Going to try running the same now.
<usr13> mojtaba: ... but it may just be troubles with the security mechanism, I don't know ...
<ronillon> Tex_Nick: thx for the info. that really sucks i have to say. such a basic functionality
<gordonjcp> twist3d: yeah, I know that
<mojtaba> usr13: Sorry, I disconnected. Do you know what should I do?
<Tex_Nick> ronillon:  i understand man ... wish i had the magic answer ;-)
<mojtaba> usr13: Sorry, I disconnected. Do you know what should I do?
<twist3d> ?
<usr13> mojtaba: smartct -a /dev/sdb  |less  and/or hdparm -i /dev/sdb  (See: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php )
<fightback> flan_suse: apt works fine here from Switzerland
<gordonjcp> twist3d: what I wanted to know is if there's some reason why this happened, and how to stop it happening in future
<usr13> mojtaba: ... but it may just be troubles with the security mechanism, I don't know ...
<marinus> if i install a kernel manually, how can i revert back to automatic kernel updates after i upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 when it comes out?
<usr13> marinus: you revert back to the stock kernel.
<ronillon> Tex_Nick: yeah, would be nice to have magic at disposal. for now i will just have to stick with winamp thru wine
<flan_suse> fightback: It works!
<flan_suse> fightback: I had to install that package...
<fightback> flan_suse: great!
<flan_suse> fightback: It was a 32bit/64bit issue the whole time.
<flan_suse> fightback: It was someone from ubuntu-steam who figured it out after all, haha.
<fightback> flan_suse: well, I guess they get confronted with graphics issues all the time
<flan_suse> I've been at this for over a week, and couldn't find anything that worked. Forums, bug reports, mailing lists, nothing.
<twist3d> gordonjcp, I would review your syslogs and find out why it happened
<mojtaba> usr13: The security mechanism does work.
<usr13> mojtaba: Well, that's the part that I know nothing about.
<mojtaba> usr13: When I put the card near the hard drive it just mounts the drive
<mojtaba> usr13: except that, do you know what should I do to fix the problem?
<mojtaba> usr13: I have used fsck before, but it took long time and it failed to finish correctly.
<usr13> mojtaba: I've told you all I know.  Maybe someone else here can give you some advise.
<marinus> usr13, thanks for telling me, how do i revert back to the stock kernel?
<Tex_Nick> ronillon : as an afterthought ... VLC supports a lot of scripting features ... not sure if you could script what you want ... you might ask in #VLC ... that isn't real active, but there are smart people there from time to time
<marinus> install the generic one again using apt-get?
<usr13> marinus: Just re-install it.
<mojtaba> Is there anybody who can HELP me?
<marinus> i see :)
<xananax> Hello; I am trying to install ubuntu on a lenovo y500. I don' t care about dual boot or keeping win8, or uefi. I am installing ubuntu 12.10 from liveUSB. The install works and everything seems to be working (sound, network,...), but after install, I only get black screen.
<fdjkf> is there a guide on how to setup qmail in ubuntu?
<usr13> marinus: apt-get is your friend  :)
<ronillon> Tex_Nick: hehe, i was just thinking about the scripting in vlc, thx for the tip for irc room
<xananax> I tried pressing shift while loading, I get only "grub loading."
<xananax> Anyone has pointers?
<usr13> !qmail | fdjkf
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: What's qmail?
<usr13> !nomodeset | xananax
<ubottu> xananax: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> !uefi | xananax
<ubottu> xananax: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mojtaba> PLEASE HLEP
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: Wow, I derped out there
<marinus> thanks usr13 :)
<fdjkf> usr13: I noticed the packages in apt but nothing on configuring it
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: With that?
<SonikkuAmerica> *what?
<celso> someone know why i cant see the hidden itens on ubuntu software center?
<xananax> usr13, but I can't get to nomodeset, because I only get "grub loading." (and it never loads). I disabled uefi, and set my bios into legacy mode
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: I have got a freecom external hard drive and have some problem with that
<xananax> Is it possible that I can't install grub on an ssd drive?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Can a guy get some !details?
<celso> i try to install preload but its curently hidden. is it some bug?
<usr13> fdjkf: http://qmail-support.blogspot.com/
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: I can pastebinit the result of the command you want to have its result
<usr13> xananax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Go ahead
<ronillon> xananax: try downloadinga supergrub utility,
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: The hard drive just get unmounted and I can not use it.
<fdjkf> usr13: thx
<xananax> usr12, ronillon: thanks
<xangua> celso: sudo apt-get install preload
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: It's plugged in...? and recognized by Nautilus...?
<celso> xangua: i know i can install using apt-get but i am figuring out if is a bug.
<mojtaba> It has a security card with it and after using it the system just auto mount it
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: As...?
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: after being mounted, just suddenly it get unmounted
<celso> xangua: sometimes, after a clean installation, this happens
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica:  /dev/sdb1
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: I can't say I've ever worked with HDDs with security cards before...
<celso> xangua: and it happens with the other hidden packages of ubuntu. it simply dont show the option to reveal them
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: do you know how can I fix my external hard drive? I have used fsck before, but it is very time taking and I could not finish it correctly.
<apb1963> I'm getting some warnings from update-rc.d and I don't know if I should be concerned or not.  The warnings are posted here:   http://ix.io/4IO  Can anyone knowledegable advise please?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: you could use the touch command to have it check the FS @ startup
<mojzesz> witam
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: could you please explain how should I do that? as I am new to linux era.
<genii-around> apb1963: *buntu treats runlevels 2 through 5 identically, it looks like your startup script expects the traditional ones
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Connect your HDD and run  sudo fdisk -l  in terminal to make sure it's recognized
<fisch246> hey so in the past i used Jack in order to setup a virtual soundcard, only to find out, it doesn't work with my system. So I removed Jack, and found out it took all my audio stuff with it. Now I'm trying to record a podcast, and I think I don't have the alsa plugins for pulseaudio. Can someone tell me what they are called on Ubuntu?
<glennpratt> Trying to use dpkg-buildpackage to update a package, works fine, but if I bump the version in changelog, I get dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read ../libapache2-mod-xsendfile_0.12-2.dsc: No such file or directory
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612107/
<apb1963> genii-around: OK... so... do I need to change something or is it happy the way it is?
<ZombieMaster> Hi
<genii-around> apb1963: Do you see an entry for it in /etc/rc2.d/   ?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: I assume it's /dev/mmcblk0p1
<apb1963> there's a symlink yes
<Kion> can someone tell me how to record my screen using avconv?
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: no it is not. It is 1TB hard drive. I think it did not appear there!
<genii-around> apb1963: Then you're fine
<apb1963> Just a startup though right?
<Bray90820> so i am adding "setkeycodes e073 148 & setkeycodes e074 149" onto the end of /etc/rc.local would i just add 1 terminal command after the first setkeycode and then the other one after the second setkeycode
<fisch246> does no-one know anything about audio stuff on Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: OK, it didn't see it. Plug it into another USB port and run  sudo fdisk -l  again.
<SonikkuAmerica> fisch246: Try #ubuntustudio (even if you don't have Ubuntu Studio they might be able to help with it, because it involves audio stuff and JACK)
<apb1963> and rc6 has the kill
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: should I mount it before running that command?
<apb1963> ok, thank you much a million :)
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Yes (or try to)
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612121/
<genii-around> apb1963: Ubuntu goes to runlevel 2 by default, in the old times runlevel 3 was the default for graphical, some old stuff might not start at 2 now. But since it's there in the rc2.d, should be fine
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Now it's there.
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Now run  fsck -V /dev/sdb1
<SonikkuAmerica> (The -V switch enables verbose mode)
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: should I umount it before running this command?
<apb1963> Yeah I just didn't really understand what the warning was telling me... seemed to conflict with what the script was saying.
<genii-around> apb1963: You just called update-rc.d with defaults?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: YES!
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: YOU MUST!
<apb1963> yes
<genii-around> apb1963: Ok, should be good then.
<apb1963> ok, thanks
<Tex_Nick> Kion:  you might ask in #ffmpeg ... i know that's not avconv, but avconv is a fork of ffmpeg & a lot of the functionality is the same
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: umount: /media/mojtaba/freedom: device is busy.
<mojtaba>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<mojtaba>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Kion> Tex_Nick: Thanks I will try that!
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: What does that mean?
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: I can not umount it!
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: I've never heard of that...
<Tex_Nick> Kion:  np good luck man :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: (I meant the part about using lsof and fuser)
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: how can I ensure about the status of the hard drive?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Then run  ps ax | grep /media/mojtaba/*  to see if there are any processes running from it
<apb1963> one more puzzler...  I have instructions to add " tmpfs /var/spool/asterisk/monitor tmpfs rw 0 0" to the /etc/fstab file.  Isn't tmpfs supposed to be a device?  Isn't this going to barf when it doesn't find that device?  Is that perhaps maybe some kind of virtual disk that something somewhere might be creating?
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612136/
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: That's just the  ps ax  command then.
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Try  fuser /media/mojtaba/freedom/
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: * fuser /media/mojtaba/freedom/
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: which one?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: They both say the same thing, except one is outlined in gray.
<SonikkuAmerica> (I just forgot to attach a mIRC color to it)
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: /media/mojtaba/freedom: 23865
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: We've wasted a few seconds... try  umount  again.
<SonikkuAmerica> (As root of course)
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: Error unmounting block device 8:17: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.DeviceBusy: Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: Command-line `umount  "/media/mojtaba/freedom"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: umount: /media/mojtaba/freedom: device is busy.
<mojtaba>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<mojtaba>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Vyrus^> hello
<xananax> ok, I used boot-repair and apparently it worked. Rebooting
<xananax> usr12, ronillon: thanks
<MoPac> So I installed an old version of a package from a .deb file, and I'm trying to keep the automatic updater from constantly telling me to update it.  I don't think there's a specific .deb line for it in sources.list or sources.d (it's python-related, normally from universe).  What do?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Seems I didn't give enough switches for  fuser . The correct switches are  fuser -vm /media/mojtaba/freedom .
<Bray90820> anyone wanna help me figure out what exactly setkeycodes e073 148 & setkeycodes e074 149 do when i add them to /etc/rc.local
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612150/
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba:  kill 23865
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: killed
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: NOW try umounting.
<MoPac> nevermind my above: got it via apt-mark hold package-name
<mojtaba1> SonikkuAmerica: I guess I disconnected.
<mojtaba1> SonikkuAmerica: what should I do for the next step after killing that process?
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba1: umount
<mojtaba1> SonikkuAmerica: umount: /media/mojtaba/freedom: device is busy.
<mojtaba1>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<mojtaba1>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba1: Your HDD sees me rollin', it hatin'! :)
<mojtaba1> SonikkuAmerica: ?!
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba1: Never mind.
<Bray90820> nDuff lets say i just wanted "setkeycodes e073 148" to run at startup could i put a terminal command under it to run simultaneously
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba1: Type [ /nick mojtaba ] in your chat windows
<SonikkuAmerica> *windows
<SonikkuAmerica> **THERE'S JUST 1 WINDOW
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: (There.) Try rebooting.
<mojtaba> reboot the computer?
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: should I reboot the computer?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ya
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: I will come back soon.
<userUbu0804> Hi, my pc is 6 to 7 years old (laptop). I looove ubuntu and I want to use ubuntu as dual boot on my laptop but the latest version doesn't perform good at all. Last ubuntu which worked pretty well was 08.04.
<userUbu0804> If I install that just to use ubuntu, will it be ok now in 2013 ?
<Kion> userUbu0804: you could try xubuntu for older hardware
<userUbu0804> Kion, yes they told me again about xubuntu. but whats the difference in xubuntu?
<Kion> userUbu0804: it has a different desktop that makes it lighter.
<userUbu0804> hmm and it's up to date since today ?
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: Hi there
<electronplusplus> Hi. I'm learning unix and kernel programming. One thing the I want to do is to code a complete unix command. my question is: What kind of command, that are useful, are missing in linux?
<electronplusplus> Hi. I'm learning unix and kernel programming. One thing the I want to do is to code a complete unix command. my question is: What kind of command, that are useful, are missing in linux?
<electronplusplus> ops
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello again mojtaba
<kalenjohnson> electronplusplus, you might want to start with something smaller than filling a hole that the experienced programmers haven't filled yet
<kalenjohnson> electronplusplus, not to discourage you, but if you're just starting, you'll want to find some tutorials or some help and guidance to get started
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: I have mounted my hard drive and now copying some files from it. I have access to my data but in the middle of copying files the drive just become unavailable.
<electronplusplus> kalenjohnson: I would appreciate it.
<electronplusplus> I write a lot of code but It would be nice to code something that coders need.
<userUbu0804> Kion, thanks!!!
<OerHeks> electronplusplus, take a look @ brainstorm, maybe you find a wanted idea
<OerHeks> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<kalenjohnson> electronplusplus, then you might want to ask again in a more specific room, like #ubuntu-kernel, as this one is rather general
<apb1963> electronplusplus: I need a command that does my laundry :)
<electronplusplus> apb1963: easy. sms to a laundry company.
<apb1963> it needs to be freeware
<apb1963> besides... that's just shelling out to a third party app... it needs to actually DO the processing of the laundry.
<userUbu0804> Kion, I didn't know Xubuntu is officially supported and recognized by Canonical. :-) Installing in a bit. Thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> instead of GNOME... uh... instead of Unity, you mean.
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: Error splicing file: Input/output error
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: it just stopped copying files
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: Hmm... It just dies on you?
<Kion> I personally like xubuntu a lot, although I use Ubuntu every day for work
<mojtaba> SonikkuAmerica: :(
<SonikkuAmerica> mojtaba: It sounds like a defective HDD issue.
<raj> does gedit-plugins package work for gedit3 as well?
<elena-IK> is there a lightweight mac style dock? (suitable for a netbook)
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<dr_willis> most can lo
<elena-IK> thanks
<Rokkross> elena-IK: Also most panels in DEs allow you to make more panels. For example, XFCE lets you make one easily.
<Jordan_U> elena-IK: Have you tried simply Unity? (I won't make judgements about "macness" of it).
<bull3trulz> i have a problem i am trying to install  dockbarx xfce-panel but i cannot get to compile it for some reason it says this Checking for 'libxfce4panel-1.0' >= 4.8  : not found
<dr_willis> !find libxfce4panel
<ubottu> File libxfce4panel found in xfce4-panel, xfce4-panel-dev
<dr_willis> theres a -dev package you  need most likely
<bull3trulz> dr_willis, thanks
<dr_willis> i think ive sene dockbarx ppas also
<Oris> sorry if this is the wrong channel to ask... I am about to install "checkinstall," but doing so will remove about 50 other packages. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612224/  (lucid | php 5.4 | nginx 1.2.7) I'm not sure if I should proceed.
<elena-IK> Jordan_U: I have, in 11.10 the last time though. didn't really like it back then.
<dr_willis> Oris:  you using apt-get or aptitude?
<Oris> apt-get didn't find anything, so i tried aptitude
<dr_willis> err.. apt-get should be able to instsall the exact same things
<WetBread> what
<bull3trulz> !find xfce4-vala
<dr_willis> done a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade   lately?
<ubottu> Package/file xfce4-vala does not exist in quantal
<WetBread> ^
<bull3trulz> ummm
<WetBread> marcusw cant ban me here
<teefs> hi ubuntueurs
<WetBread> also, Hi I bring you wet
<bull3trulz> ok i need help agian how to install Checking for 'xfce4-vala' >= 4.8         : not found
<Oris> dr_willis: my mistake, i made a typo on my apt-get
<MarkShuttleworth> MY NAME IS MARK SHUTTLEWORTH
<MarkShuttleworth> AND I AM YOUR GOD
<WetBread> ^
<WetBread> not mine
<WetBread> but I let you wet me
<dr_willis> bull3trulz:  try an apt-cache search vala
<WetBread> Wet bread is love; Wet bread is life
<WetBread> JOIN WET BREAD, FUCK THE WORLD
<WetBread> Wet bread is love; Wet bread is life
 * MarkShuttleworth loves him some wet bread.
<dr_willis> bull3trulz:  you  may wan tto look into searching for that PPA i saw .. i think i saw t mentioned at the webupd8 or omgubuntu sites
<WetBread> JOIN WET BREAD, FUCK THE WORLD
<MarkShuttleworth> also amazon ads <3
<Oris> dr_willis: however, it still suggests autoremoving packages that are no longer required...
<marcusw> oh shit, he mentioned amazon ads, it's about to get real
<dr_willis> Oris:   i imagine 'sudo apt-get autoremove' would also  remove them
<MarkShuttleworth> AMAZON ADS
<MarkShuttleworth> AMAZON ADS
<WetBread> http://imgur.com/ckhamqz
<FloodBot1> MarkShuttleworth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WetBread> http://imgur.com/ckhamqz
<MarkShuttleworth> oh noes
<amesbury_eu> good evening, mr shuttleworth...so kind of you to take the time to join us
<MarkShuttleworth> why thank you kind sir
<MarkShuttleworth> marcusw: knock knock
<somsip> !ops | trolls abound
<Oris> dr_willis: right, i guess i just wasn't sure if the 50 or so packages really were no longer required
<ubottu> trolls abound: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<WetBread> wat
<WetBread> i mean
<WetBread> wet
<Oris> dr_willis: thanks, i think i'm good now
<Camouflages> is there a command line program that can burn an iso image to cd
<marcusw> cdrecord
<Camouflages> can I get full syntax pla
<Camouflages> im having difficulty mount the cdrom and not sure of syntax for the 'fstab' if required??
<marcusw> >mfw troll from earlier just go klined for chan drama
<marcusw> so apparently #ubuntu = freenode
<Pici> marcusw: We don't need the updates here.
<viod> hello!
<marcusw> IDGAF, klines for trolls that have already been banned is fucking dalnet shit
<viod> could someone help me with sed please?
<k1l> marcusw: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thank you
<marcusw> viod: don't ask to ask
<viod> i'm trying to remove a line containing a pattern, and the following line
<marcusw> use grep -v instead
<viod> hmmm, I don't see how?
<marcusw> k1l: I'm looking for an explanation of why this was necessary
<marcusw> (protip: it wasn't and there is none)
<marcusw> viod: instead of piping through sed, pipe to grep -v <pattern>
<Pici> marcusw: ask freenode, Ubuntu ops can't kline people.
<OerHeks> void, see http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56123/remove-line-containing-certain-string-and-the-following-line
<WetBread> wat
<Pici> !guidelines > WetBread
<ubottu> WetBread, please see my private message
<marcusw> Pici: some op from here went and got freenode to kline someone
<viod> marcusw: the second line is actually a blank line, and not the only one in the file!
<comradevdka> Hello I am having a issue seeing my Windows 7 partition on a clean duel boot installation of Xubuntu. I have tried updating GRUB thinking that may fix it and still nothing any ideas?
<viod> OerHeks: thanks, gonna try!
<marcusw> and since all the ops are here and there are probably none of them on #freenode, I think this is a very appropriate place to ask
<Pici> marcusw: This isn't the place to discuss it, and no we didn't.
<OerHeks> void, in that url are examples that don't look at the content of the following line
<OerHeks> that could be an issue, when that following line contains the same search pattern
<marcusw> Pici: so you're confirming that #ubuntu chanops had nothing to do with klining of #ubuntu troll?
<Pici> marcusw: correct.
<viod> OerHeks: it's exactly what I was looking for, thanks a lot :D
<sonOfRa> can I force a window to always be open on any desktop? I'm using 2 screens, and I'd like to switch around desktops on the first one
<sonOfRa> but I would like my email staying open on the second one, no matter what desktop i switch to
<kalenjohnson> sonOfRa, right click on the top bar, select "always on visible workspace"
<sonOfRa> can I also toggle that while the windows is maximized? the dialog only shows up if a window is not maximized
<kalenjohnson> not sure
<t_kjaergaard> Hi guys.. Im a bit of a Ubuntu newbie and can't get it to install properly.. I've made a boot USB and successfully completed the installation. But when I reach the reboot part, I get stuck on a purple screen.. Any idears? :)
<ozzloy> how do i change the window displayed in a pane in byobu?
<ozzloy> what's the keyboard shortcut?  i used to just switch windows with ctrl-a # in screen
#ubuntu 2013-03-14
<trism> ozzloy: f3-f4 does forward/back a window https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu#Key_Bindings
<ozzloy> trism, not quite what i want, when i do that, i lose the split
<ozzloy> trism, the next window doesn't have a split in it.  i want to change what's in the lower half, display the shell i was working on from another window
<ozzloy> trism, thanks though
<bull3trulz> ok i need help i install a dockbarx applet for xfce panel andit is not in there
<ozzloy> aha, ctrl-[f3|f4] is what i want... kinda
<ozzloy> no, no it isn't
<dward> my wireless card needs to be manually loaded on boot. i've been messing with my initramfs but just changing locations of things not configurations, could i have done something wrong?
<dward> vague i know, but my question is, does initramfs tell what modules the kernel should load, or does that happen after the temporary ram kernel is loaded?
<dr_willis> bull3trulz:  tried the dockbarx  ppa? or is that feature just not in the ppa?
<bull3trulz> dr_willis, https://plus.google.com/110582468951930692841/posts/KogHZaufjc8
<dr_willis> bull3trulz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-look-dockbarx-hits-ppa
<dr_willis> if you enable the ppa. you could use the build-deps option of apt-get to pull in all needed developer dependencies
<dr_willis> to make it easier to compile
<bull3trulz> dr_willis, no i have dockbarx installed but the plugin is what i had to compile i did make install and stuff nut it is not there when i choose add new item to the panel
<OerHeks> bull3trulz, restart the panel, or logout/login could help
<trism> ozzloy: looks like in tmux you need to do something like break-pane, join-pane: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14300/tmux-move-window-to-pane
<bull3trulz> OerHeks, tried even restarted didnt work
<on3453v3n> hello , how i can hide a hotspot
<ozzloy> tmux?
<ozzloy> when did byobu start defaulting to tmux?
<ozzloy> trism, also, thanks again for looking into that
<Ziber> I know I can use @monthly for a cronjob, but how would I do that with syntax?
<jrib> Ziber: man 5 crontab explains
<on3453v3n> is posibl to hide a hotspot?
<Ziber> jrib: 0 0 * */1 * /path/to/command?
<sarnold> what's the new way to do this? gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise false
<egc> blah
<kirkland> ozzloy: with the byobu 5.x series, which is in 12.04
<histo> Don't really understand why people are so hungup on byobu vs screen. Screen is tried and true and just works
 * rob_p is a screen fan...
<ozzloy> histo, i'm hung up on it currently because tmux doesn't work like i'm used to
<ozzloy> it seems like the major drive behind tmux is "i want screen but i don't like GNU"
<dr_willis> cant say ive had amy issues with  screen. tmux. or bybu
<kirkland> tmux is far more elegantly designed
<sarnold> ozzloy: probably code simplification is the larger drive; screen does a lot of things no one needs it to do any more (serial support! wow)
<dr_willis> someone had a screen bug the other day in here i recall..
<kirkland> nothing against screen, but that code base is 25+ years old, and basically unmaintained
<kirkland> tmux is modern, fresh, and very, very clean, with an active maintainer
<histo> kirkland: yeah ls is old also we should just get rid of that
<erythrean> I'm trying to install kubuntu onto my mac 10.4. I tried both the 32-bit and the mac iso's but the computer won't boot into either when I hold down C at startup.
<kirkland> ozzloy: here's the announcement moving byobu from screen -> tmux as a default: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/12/byobu-5-released.html
<dr_willis> i miss "twin" .. its not even in the repos any more.
<kirkland> histo: that's textbook trolling :-)
<bekks> kirkland: So is screen. It is support by major distributors, behaves the same across various implementations, etc.
<bekks> *supported
<fhf> erythrean: 10.04 is too old go get 12.04
<sarnold> fhf: I think the "10.4" identifies the mac..
<bekks> fhf: Thats not true. 10.04 is LTS, 12.04 is LTS, and the LTS update is supported.
<kirkland> bekks: that's arguable, from my perspective, having maintained the screen package in Ubuntu...  12.04's screen contains 48 patches with 20,000 lines of diff's
<fhf> sarnold: didnt used mac so i dont know.
<kirkland> bekks: because upstream screen hasn't released in 5+ years
<sarnold> bekks: heh, I think because the distros are tired of all the wonky code in screen is part of the reason why tmux is so popular -- it does so much less than screen...
<kirkland> bekks: it is "supported" (ie, I'm one of the people providing that support), and in my opinion, it's basically unsupportable going forward, when there is a viable alternative (tmux)
<bekks> kirkland: Well, even without a "current upstream" - it is a pretty well supported software on various platforms, whilst tmux e.g. isnt.
<leptone> following this for 64 bit
<leptone> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/connecting-to-your-apple-time-capsule-in-ubuntu
<leptone> seeing this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612394/
<sarnold> leptone: tar xf afpfs...
<sarnold> leptone: z says 'gzip', but you've got a bz2 file there -- that'd be j. But tar autodetects compression type these days and you can leave it off entirely. :)
<leptone> sarnold, thx.
<leptone> seeing this at the next step...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612399/
<sarnold> leptone: hahaha, that looks like an em-dash rather than two hyphens
<sarnold> leptone: are you copy-psating from a wordpress blaahg? iirc those _destroy_ punctuation marks like - and ' and " and so forth.
<sarnold> leptone: anyway, that'd be ./configure --prefix=/usr
<leptone> sarnold, ok silly me. thx!
<sarnold> leptone: you don't stand a chance when working with wordpress blogs. :)
<userUbu0804> Hi, does anyone know how can I run Xubuntu from a USB stick ?
<Nothing_Much> How do I re enable Unity 3D from LLVMPIPE?
<ozzloy> kirkland, oh, that's good that it's motivated by something other than "durr GPL is viral hurr"
<ozzloy> kirkland, i like living in this world better than the world i thought i lived in
<ozzloy> kirkland, (re: tmux v screen)
<ozzloy> i got called away for a bit
<histo> !usb | user
<ubottu> user: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ozzloy> kirkland, thanks for doing the support, btw.  that's cool that i got to talk directly to you
<kirkland> ozzloy: no problem, cheers
<kirkland> ozzloy: byobu, fwiw, is GPLv3
<ozzloy> yeah, i noticed that
<ozzloy> so i figured that wasn't byobu's motivation
<kirkland> ozzloy: not at all;  I've been trying to "fix" some broken parts of screen for years;  had nearly given up until I learned about tmux
<ozzloy> are the people in charge of screen just too busy with other stuff or ... what's going on there?
<|Anthony|> what's the issue with screen ozzloy
<pragmaticenigma> it's quite possible that the people in charge don't feel there are any improvements to be made?
<ozzloy> |Anthony|, i'm not sure.  possibly what pragmaticenigma said
<ozzloy> (i'm really not the right person, but here's my understanding) byobu wants to do stuff that isn't currently possible with screen.  byobu's people tried to improve screen, but got nowhere.  tmux does what the byobu people want, so byobu's using tmux
<kirkland> ozzloy: but byobu still supports screen too :-)
<sku11knight> hey guys, I'm running 12.04. Anybody know how to remove the gray bar on the top of the screen?
<skypce> hello people
<sam113101> hi
<skypce> i have a problem with my ubuntu 12.04 , laggy mouse , only works fine with acpi=off or nosmp in grub
<skypce> the laggy mouse is when the pc has inactivity and back to use
<skypce> i have a compaq cq 56 126la
<ozzloy> kirkland, oh, but the default was changed to tmux.  i thought it was changed to tmux because of some feature lacking in screen
<ozzloy> is that not the case?
<kirkland> ozzloy: you can run either byobu-screen or byobu-tmux or just "byobu"
<ozzloy> it's more that screen hasn't had a release in forever?
<kirkland> ozzloy: if you run byobu-screen, you end up in byobu, but with screen running in the background
<kirkland> ozzloy: if you run byobu-tmux, you run with tmux running in the background
<ozzloy> yeah, i get that
<ozzloy> i can switch between the two.  yes.
<kirkland> ozzloy: if you just run byobu, you run the backend that is selected using byobu-select-backend
<kirkland> ozzloy: okay
<sku11knight> any ideas re my question about top gray bar
<ozzloy> sku11knight, you might have luck with unity configuration settings?
<sku11knight> ozzloy: I was able to go through config settings to remove the launcher but the top gray bar is a mystery.
<ozzloy> sku11knight, that top bar is part of "unity" and there are configurations for it, but there are also unity configurers you can get in addition to default ubuntu's unity configurator
<dr_willis> !find twin
<ubottu> Found: gextractwinicons, libtwin-dev, libtwin0, petitboot-twin
<dr_willis> Hmm.. seems twin still is not in the repos. ;(    http://sourceforge.net/projects/twin/   sort of a neat alternative to screen/tmux
<dr_willis> bbl
<ozzloy> kirkland, the motivation for switching to tmux as default was the difference in development activity between tmux and screen, right?
<ozzloy> (i just read that blog post)
<kirkland> ozzloy: right
<kirkland> ozzloy: 12.04 is an lts, which means that its supported until 2017
<ozzloy> no specific feature, but reason to believe that maybe someday there will be
<ozzloy> dang
<kirkland> ozzloy: well, I have a slew of features that byobu uses in tmux which aren't available in screen
<ozzloy> that's a long time
<ozzloy> oh?  like what?
<kirkland> ozzloy: if you're in byobu-tmux, press shift-f2, and then ctrl-f2;  and then press shift-up/down/left/right
<kirkland> ozzloy: splitting kinda sucks in screen, and it's never going to get any better
<leptone> sarnold, is there a way i can make it mount automatically all the time with out opening the terminal?
<ozzloy> kirkland, ah
<ozzloy> kirkland, this splitting and moving between splits i do all the time in screen.  is the problem that you can't give it those shortcuts?
<ozzloy> er... keybindings?
<kirkland> ozzloy: nope;  the same shortcuts should work in byobu-screen too
<ozzloy> i've never tried
<kirkland> ozzloy: but the problem is that each split in screen isn't really a new shell
<kirkland> its just another view of an existing shell
<ozzloy> hah, that's actually why i first came in here
<ozzloy> i was kinda annoyed at that
<kirkland> ozzloy: well there you go :-)  me too
<ozzloy> er... the other way around
<ozzloy> possibly because i'm used to the way screen does it
<ozzloy> more importantly, i wanted to change the session displayed in one half of the split
<ozzloy> thanks again.  this is cool talking directly to you
<ozzloy>  is that unicode?
<limac> how can i check the usb device names...like the /dev/ttyUSB0 etc? what command?
<ozzloy> limac, maybe: ls /dev/tty*|grep USB
<ozzloy> not quite sure what you mean by "check the usb device names"
<limac> ozzloy: for instance i have something connected to /dev/ttyACM0 but i can't find that in /dev/
<ozzloy> limac, is it an arduino?
<limac> yes
<ozzloy> limac, idk, not sure how to hlep
<ozzloy> help*
<ozzloy> cool!
<limac> no problem, thanks for you time!
<ozzloy> my arduino sometimes gets crazy with power
<limac> what do you mean?
<ozzloy> so i have to disconnect and reconnect and that seems to work
<ozzloy> it goes down and back up because the power to it isn't solid
<limac> hmm...as in you don't get power in the arduino?
<ozzloy> yeah
<ozzloy> not sure exactly what causes it
<iIlL10Oo> what is metacity's compositing manager , can I disable it ?
<limac> ozzloy: that's an odd problem...i have never encountered it. not sure what's wrong.
<limac> did it detect the correct serial port?
<ozzloy> yeah, i can connect to it, see feedback from the arduino, but sometimes it just dies
<alexis> hello
<Guest6109> alguien de chile
<expoo> ello
<limac> ozzloy: i'm not sure what could be the problem then
<Guest6109> hello expoo
<Guest6109> que tal
<expoo> does anyone know how to silence the /whois
<expoo> for oneself
<expoo> i tried the "/mode +i"
<ozzloy> limac, me neither.  i'm still not too familiar with hardware.  it's scary to me
<limac> ozzloy: lol, i'm trying to hack a hardware here...
<shadowgun> limac: what hardware?
<limac> shadowgun: a toy robotic arm so that i can fully control it over serial port + arduino
<limac> well actually over my web server -> serial port -> arduino
<shadowgun> iirc, arduino is the i/o board of raspberry pi
<bcbc2> away not here
<limac> but i want to add the xbee wireless modules...so i need to figure out the serial communication business
<limac> isn't arduino and raspberry pi unrelated? i thought arduino was a separate thing of its own
<shadowgun> they always appear together
<shadowgun> i will buy korean arm development borads, because raspberry pi is too slow for me
<shadowgun> there are many raspberry pi + arduino tutorial videos on utube
<fuhreal> Anyone running an Nvidia card with Nvidia binary drivers?  For some reason my resolution is stuck at 640x480 when i hit the login screen but if i enter a shell (CTRL+ALT+F1) it is the correct res.
<MoPac> So I'm trying to disable global menubar integration in LibreOffice 4.0 without having to remove all of libreoffice-gtk just to do it.  Could someone point me to where program-specific GTK files would be sotred so I could look at selectively deleting?
<fuhreal> \part
<fuhreal> oops
<fuhreal> hehe
<ksanchez> chez
<acovrig> can I log rsync transactions (via ssh) as a server?
<Oris> Anyone familiar with GeoPHP/GEOS?  I just compiled and installed GEOS, but Drupal status report still says GEOS was not found.
<kirkland> ozzloy: yep, tmux supports unicode and utf-8 in the status bar, screen does not
<acovrig> I know I can log sftp transfers by adding '-l VERBOSE' to my 'Subsystem sftp' line, how do I do that for rsync?
<kirkland> ozzloy: that was actually the patch I was working on screen, when I discovered that another screen user, years ago, had submitted a patch to screen to add unicode/utf8 support in the status bar
<kirkland> ozzloy: and that patch had been ignored for ~4 years
<kirkland> ozzloy: it was at that point that I had realized that new changes to screen simply weren't ever going to happen
<seumas> :)
<sku11knight> hey guys, whats the best way to auto start a bash script on boot?
<dr_willis> sku11knight:  what is the script doing?
<sku11knight> starting some node servers
<dr_willis> one way - /etc/rc.local sku11knight
<dr_willis> you may wan t to look  into upstart and make an actual service to  do  the job
<sku11knight> that's what my brother said, but i was unable to find where upstart was exactly
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> look at the 'upstart cookbook'     b ut for a simple case.. rc.local shold work fine
<ozzloy> kirkland, woow, that's a long time.  now i don't feel so bad about some of my projects
<sku11knight> dr_willis : can I just write a .conf file to just do an exec?
<sku11knight> i mean, just that one line?
<claptop> cron job :p
<wildstrangething> I have my website files located at /var/www/mywebsite and some files at /var/www/photos. I want to disable ext4 journaling on that partition. Is it advisable to disable journaling for my main website files too?
<wildstrangething> Hey guys, heres a question: I have /var/www/mywebsite and /var/www/media on the same ext4 filesystem. Daily deletion of many tiny files at /var/www/media seems very slow and hogs my IO!! I want to disable ext4 journaling for the filesystem, is it advisable to disable journaling for the main website files at /var/www/laravel too?
<miroesq> i'm installing a package that really has no clear directions. it is saying that a requirement for all flavors of linux is kernel-devel, but I do not see that for Ubuntu only redhat. is that correct or am I off?
<dr_willis> miroesq:  theres the kernel -headers package on ubuntu that some things need.
<dr_willis> miroesq:  what are you instggalling exactly?
<miroesq> sangoma wanpipe drivers and freetdm then later FreeSWITCH. thanks for the info
<prik> hello good morning
<dr_willis> never heard of any of them. You might want to check  the askubuntu.com site
<Splendor> Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu on an ARM Chromebook?
<miroesq> dr_willis: thank you
<dr_willis> Splendor:  theres #ubuntu-arm that may  have some people if no one  here does.
<prik> jhjh
<Splendor> dr_willis: thanks!
<usr13> wildstrangething: no
<wildstrangething> usr13: why is that so
<nonuby> will there be a clean path to upgrade from 13.04b1 to 13.04rtm? (is that how it was with 12.04 etc..) or is it pave/format time at these junctions?
<usr13> wildstrangething: Because it's just not necessary, IMO.
<somsip> !13.04 | nonuby
<ubottu> nonuby: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> wildstrangething: I don't see any advantage in doing it.
<Aliengel> Hi, is there a function that restore the windows session i opened after i reboot the PC? 12.10
<alexandros_c> hello I need some help my computer tried to install kernel 3.5.0-26-generic but it failed and now I can'r install installed anything because it tries to reinstall that kernel everytime. Any suggestion on how to get rid of the improperly install kernel.
<usr13> alexandros_c: sudo apt-get -f
<wildstrangething> usr13: will setting data=writeback for ext4 make deletes of many 25KB files much faster?
<wildstrangething> right now journalling is hogging my IO completely and my server slows to a crawl
<dr_willis> i thought journalling  reduced that.. because it  put a bunch of little writes into a big write.. ;)
<usr13> wildstrangething: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/ext4.txt
<alexandros_c> usr13,  that is not working it is just printing the help menu
<usr13> alexandros_c: sudo apt-get install -f
<alexandros_c> usr13,  the install is still failing, is there a way to remove it?
<veryhappy> hi guys i need your help on the NetworkManager, it says: wired network not managed but i can only get it running if i edit the file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and set [ifupdown] to managed=true, but then i have 2 interfaces in my list: ifupdown and my wired network connection but i only want to have my wired network connection, if i change the file again it's disabled again, i...
<veryhappy> ...only want to have my wired interface in my list, what can i do?
<usr13> alexandros_c: Yes, as long as it's not the one your booting to now.  uname -a  #See which one it is your booting to now.
<alexandros_c> no it is not
<alexandros_c> it never reached that part of the install
<usr13> alexandros_c: Sure, just apt-get remove it
<usr13> alexandros_c: But, why did it fail?  Which kernel is it?
<usr13> alexandros_c: What version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<alexandros_c> lubuntu
<alexandros_c> 12.10
<alexandros_c> 3.5.0-26
<alexandros_c> my current kernel is 3.5.0-25
<usr13> alexandros_c: You can remove any kernel you want, as long as you have a working one to boot to.
<alexandros_c> usr13, apt-get remove fails
<usr13> alexandros_c: What is the error?
<usr13> alexandros_c: pastebinit
<alexandros_c> it is saying it can't locate the package
<usr13> alexandros_c: What command did you use?
<wildstrangething> usr13: When deleting many small files, Im getting 99% IO usage: http://i.stack.imgur.com/PmQUL.png
<wildstrangething> jdb2 seems to be hogging all the IO
<veryhappy> please anyone help me with my NetworkManager, thanks.
<usr13> wildstrangething: Maybe your out of inodes?
<wildstrangething> usr13: inode usage is 7%
<wildstrangething> on that filesystem
<wildstrangething> under 12% for every filesystem
<usr13> so you compared df to df -i ?
<wildstrangething> yup
<Hyperiant> Modprobe is denying that I have fglrx installed, but apt-get says i have newest version; how do I get Ubuntu to see and use fglrx?
<usr13> alexandros_c: Give me the exact command you used?
<wildstrangething> usr13: http://i.stack.imgur.com/ZKrLh.png
<usr13> wildstrangething: I wonder if it's a hardware issue?
<danman1453> Is there some way to turn off the cursor sticking when scrolling from screen to screen on a multihead server?
<Hyperiant> danman1453: disable xinerama
<usr13> wildstrangething: What kind of drive is it?
<danman1453> I am using twinview
<alexandros_c> usr13, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-26-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-extra-3.5.0-26-generic
<danman1453> Xinerama is disabled.
<Hyperiant> danman1453: turn off display snap under system settings -> display
<danman1453> Hmmm.... didnt see that, i will have to look. Thanks. But, ubuntu only sees one screen. Its a dual head card. Would the option still be there?
<dr_willis> twinview is basically xinerama+extra stuff. ;)
<alexandros_c> usr13, the error is reading files list for package  'linux-image-3.5.0-26-generic' Input/ouput error dpkg return error code (2)
<usr13> alexandros_c:  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list  #See what kernels you have installed
<dr_willis> it should ssee it as 2 moniotrs danman1453  so it should be there.. it is on mine
<alexandros_c> ok
<danman1453> I will look.
<veryhappy> ok i see nobody on here has a solution for my problem. take care
<wildstrangething> usr13: 2tb sata3 hdd
<usr13> wildstrangething: Can you run smartct against it?
<usr13> smartct -a /dev/sdx
<alexandros_c> usr13, linux-image-extra-3.5.0-26-generic is present along with the others
<usr13> alexandros_c: Try removing only one at a time.
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I have returned with further information on my terrible fglrx bug, if you care to take a crack at it
<alexandros_c> usr13, I did same error
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  i only hace one amd video machine.. and it hasent even been turned on in months.. so i rarely  mess with fglrx
<usr13> alexandros_c: sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  you might want to make note of it on the forums, or askubuntu.com if you can find a proper thread about the topic
<wildstrangething> usr13: did the test, dont seem to have any errors. http://paste.laravel.com/kkT
<alexandros_c> usr13, I did it but was interrupted by an update
<usr13> wildstrangething: hdparm -i /dev/sd?
<wildstrangething> usr13: http://paste.laravel.com/kkU
<wildstrangething> usr13: its 2 x 2tb sata3 hdd in raid-1 mirror
<usr13> wildstrangething: I dono ....
<usr13> alexandros_c: What?
<usr13> alexandros_c: Can you elaborate just a bit on that last response?
<dr_willis> the update was interrupted by  an update?
<wildstrangething> usr13: no problem, i guess its just too many files to delete
<alexandros_c> usr13, THE software updater interrupted the update
<usr13> alexandros_c: Ok, I'm lost....
<knob> Hello... if I were going to connect to an Ubuntu machine via SSH... which port would she have open?
<usr13> knob: 22
<knob> I have a machine on my network, yet... not sure which port to try and connect
<knob> 22
<knob> ok
<knob> thanks usr13
<knob> =)
<FloodBot1> knob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexandros_c> usr13, the seconf time it said I had to run dpkg --configure -a
<dr_willis> ssh defaults to 22 anyway..
<knob> Sorry floodbot...
<usr13> alexandros_c: So do it.
<alexandros_c> usr13, but it still fails
<usr13> alexandros_c: sudo dpkg --configure -a   fails?
<usr13> alexandros_c: What error do you get?
<knob> hmm... the machine rejected the connection attempt to port 22
<alexandros_c> usr13, I am unable to complete any updates because that broken kernel install.
<knob> this is a fresh install of ubuntu's latest release
<knob> Should port 22 be open?
<knob> Or is there... another way of connecting?
<usr13> knob: yes
<knob> I only have the network... no video monitor
<usr13> knob: Is openssh-server installed on the server end?
<knob> I don't know... I just installed it as it came from the factory (Ubuntu)
<alexandros_c> usr13,  that command tries to install the broken kernel but fails and ends
<knob> So I'm not sure if... it should be there?
<usr13> knob: Then do   sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<usr13> alexandros_c: pastebinit
<knob> But... I... can't... I just have the network cable plugged into it
<dr_willis> how did you install it then knob ?
<usr13> alexandros_c: This PC does have a connection to the internet, right?
<knob> I dropped an image into an SDcard
<knob> popped that into the embedded machine, and powered her up
<alexandros_c> usr13,  ok give me a few minute I am trying something
<dr_willis> knob:  what image? we dont know  what comes on custom images.
<alexandros_c> usr13,  yes it is
<steven-> anyone expirienced issues with grub/Ubuntu 13.04 beta? It won't boot unless i configure everything manually using the grub console, the only weird part is, I configure exactly whats already configured, I even reinstalled grub, reconfigured it, no errors thrown, reboot -> busybox
<alexandros_c> usr13,  trying to redownload the kernal and install it
<steven-> I also hat to set sata to compatibily mode since for some odd reason acpi stoped working after the update
<knob> dr_willis, ahh
<knob> ok
<knob> lemme see
<knob> thank you... I'll report back in a couple of minutes
<usr13> alexandros_c: Where are you downloading it from?
<alexandros_c> usr13, through the software updater
<usr13> Ok.
<usr13> alexandros_c: If you can pastebin some of what you are seeing on the screen, we might be able to tell more about what's going on.
<usr13> !paste | alexandros_c
<ubottu> alexandros_c: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alexandros_c> usr13, ok
<usr13> alexandros_c: Have you made any modifications to the sources.list file?
<alexandros_c> usr13,  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/107025963/2013-03-13-232609_1366x768_scrot.png
<alexandros_c> usr13, I added prereleased updates
<usr13> prerelease updates?
<alexandros_c> yes
<usr13> alexandros_c: Maybe you just need to remove that and do sudo apt-get update again.
<alexandros_c> usr13,  tried that still failed
<alexandros_c> did you see the screenshot?
<usr13> alexandros_c: Oh I see, backports.  Ok yea that is your problem.
<usr13> you know the difference between cutting edge and bleeding edge?
<alexandros_c> yes
<OerHeks> backports is different, prerelease are proposed updates
<alexandros_c> I have used arch linux
<alexandros_c> usr13, do you know a way to remove the offending packages?
<Tex_Nick> usr13 : i'm going to frame your last post & hang it on the wall ;-)
<usr13> alexandros_c: OerHeks may be a better person to advise you, but my advise is to leave backports alone, it's something you more-than-likely don't need and it is something that will cause problems.
<MoPac> How do I change the order of sources for a package?  I can use apt-cache policy packagename to see the multiple sources, but I don't know how to edit their priority
<alexandros_c> hello OerHeks do you have any insight on my problem
<OerHeks> usr13, backports are sometimes a problem, but proposed updates can give more ( like this ) problems
<usr13> Tex_Nick: Haha... well, I can't take credit for that wording... :)  Just passing on good information from reliable sources... :)
<OerHeks> i do not understand why disable prerelease does not bring it back
<OerHeks> must be really messed up
<Tex_Nick> usr13 : good info indeed !!! ;-)
<usr13> OerHeks: Yes, I understand both can cause problems, that is why I don't use them, (therefore I am in uncharted territory whith alexandros_c issues...)
<alexandros_c> usr13, I came to that conclusion after install and all attempts to remove it failed :)
<D3RGPS31> when booting a live imagine from usb, using the kernel option toram, everything from my usb stick is loaded to ram :l all 29GB :l is there any way to remedy this?
<usr13> OerHeks: alexandros_c  ... but I have seen those that have had to work through the process of untangling such messes as this.
<alexandros_c> usr13,  so you are saying it is better just to wipe the harddrive and reinstall?
<usr13> alexandros_c: So remove the extra entries for backports and prerelease repositories and do apt-get update and apt-get install -f  etc. etc.
<OerHeks> try autoclean
<usr13> alexandros_c: I use LTS
<alexandros_c> usr13, already tried that and it did not work
<alexandros_c> usr13, thanks for your help
<usr13> I am not one for working on an OS, I want an OS to work for me.
<alexandros_c> OerHeks, autoclean did nothing
<Bray90820> how would i map a bash script to a keyboard shortcut
<usr13> alexandros_c: re-installing is probablyl not a bad idea, but we could read stuff like:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220  and try and work through the issues to get it right again...
<usr13> alexandros_c: "sudo apt-get clean" etc.
<usr13> alexandros_c: The repair work may become a learning experience.  I dono if it's worth it but....
<alexandros_c> usr13, do you think ubuntu can run on pentium 1.3 w/ 4GiB  RAM, 320 GIB disk?
<alexandros_c> usr13, that is what I did
<usr13> alexandros_c: I don't see why not...
<usr13> alexandros_c: I'm not sure I understand your question.
<alexandros_c> which question?
<usr13> "do you think ubuntu can run on pentium 1.3 w/ 4GiB  RAM, 320 GIB disk?"
<Magoogle> anyone have any skills with zoneminder?
<Magoogle> @usr13 yes but depending on the version... also Unity requireds a halfway decent video card
<usr13> alexandros_c: And then you said "that is what I did".
<alexandros_c> you told me to run a command I already ran
<dr_willis> Pentium 1.3 - means what
<usr13> Magoogle: Well, that is true, and he did not specify what video card it has.
<alexandros_c> intel
<usr13> alexandros_c: dr_willis is pointing out the fact that "pentium 1.3" is not a complete description of the processor.
<alexandros_c> 4
<Magoogle> @usr13 I just tried running 11.04 on a P4 at 2.4ghz with H/T and 2gb ram.. ran good, put unity on it.. wouldnt run for crap
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : pentium 1.3 ... http://ark.intel.com/products/42004/Intel-Pentium-Processor-SU2700-2M-Cache-1_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<Smrtz_> I'm having issues installing .net3.5, I'm trying to use this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10166
<usr13> Magoogle: Not sure why it wouldn't.
<dr_willis> Smrtz_:  you may  want to ask in #winehq
<Smrtz_> derp, sorry, thought this was that, thanks dr_willis
<Smrtz_> !
<usr13> Magoogle: I'm not saying it will always but I've seen unity run just fine on a system of that caliber.
<Magoogle> @usr13 it is cause the geforce 3 AGP video card.
<usr13> Magoogle: Yea, a good video card can help a lot.
<Smrtz_> How do I set environment variables in ubuntu?
<Smrtz_> is that even a thing?
<ztir> hey
<ztir> i forgot my ubunutu username/pass since i havent used it in so long is worth trying to recover?
<ztir> i'd rather uninstall but not sure how because its on a diff partition
<ztir> how would i recover password/username in ubuntu or uninstall ubuntu for reinstall?
<expoo> @ztir
<expoo> go to your other partition and reformat the partition you want to uninstall
<ReeKB> w
<expoo> alternatively, you could boot up a livecd
<expoo> and do it there.
<tcstar> so, i installed jailkit and followed the directions here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248724  -- i got everything working in that i can ssh...  but i'm getting this:  https://gist.github.com/tcstar/5158783  in the terminal..  any ideas how to repair?
<ReeKB> how i can create my room chat_?
<Tex_Nick> can anyone give me some insight as to how well the Netflix hack/kludge for wine works on ubuntu ?
<expoo> it works pretty well.
<expoo> tho it could be better (my computer isn't exactly fast)
<ReeKB> my laptop have 256 mb RAM
<ReeKB> you can think it speed xD
<ReeKB> i use XUBUNTU 11.10
<ReeKB> its pretty good
<expoo> have you tried fluxbox?
<Tex_Nick> expoo : ahh ok cool man ... thanks for the info ;-)
<expoo> i wouldn't worry about it if your computer is up to snuff...
<expoo> connection speed is also important if you want better quality...but netflix has never been good about that XD
<Tex_Nick> expoo:  i've got pretty good hardware ... never tried fluxbox though
<ReeKB> netflix need 2 mb for second
<OerHeks> Tex_Nick, this article from webupd8 shows a ppa with install script http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-netflix-in-ubuntu-through.html
<expoo> ooh...i've been trying to keep the life going in this computer
<expoo> so i'm using fluxbox...it's unintrusive and keeps everything fast
<Tex_Nick> yeah bandwidth is not a pprob here ... i've got 20 M down & 5 M up
<expoo> mad jelly.
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks:  ok hey thanks for the link will give it a read
<Tex_Nick> expoo : thanks for the info
<Yakko> hey guys, if there's several processes writing to a log file, what is the best way to back up that file? (and possibly clear it too)
<TIEInt>  /join #R
<OerHeks> too much space
<mutt> yo anybody in here?
<dr_willis>  yes
<Laogeodritt> Anyone know of packages that can provide bandwidth usage statistics (hourly/daily etc.) on a per-local-port basis? This is for a headless server; I'm running a couple different services and I'd like to track the data being transferred by each one
<dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.99.3+ndpi5517+dfsg1-1 (quantal), package size 694 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<mutt> lol awesome, not exactly sure how all this works but glad im learning something
<Abhijit> Laogeodritt, vnstat
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Laogeodritt> dr_willis: doesn't that only display real-time transfer rate?
<Abhijit> Laogeodritt, vnstat
<Laogeodritt> Abhijit, thanks, I'll look into it
<dr_willis> No idea. ;) i rarely need such tools
<dr_willis> would seem a missing feature if  it dident keep some sor  tof totals
<Abhijit> vnstat does
<mutt> so there is different ways to connect to this room or is xchat the only way?
<dr_willis> theres dozens of irc clients you can use mutt
<dr_willis> im onmy  android phone rightnow
<mutt> ah thats pretty neat
<mutt> and this ubuntu room is probably a good place for me to learn more stuff im guessing...
<elky> there's also the webchat that freenode provides
<mutt> ive been tinkering with gnome for a couple years but always resort back to windows cause i give up
<dr_willis> i tend to give up on windows...  ;P
<mutt> freenode..yeah i read somethin with that tonight
<mutt> lol i dont blame u on giving up on windows...seems to prone to problems
<mutt> well this is kool, learned something new tonight...you ever used xchat?
<dr_willis> xchat is a commonly used irc client.
<dr_willis> it has a windows versions also.
<mutt> yupp thats what ive been reading, seems pretty neat so far...doubt theres any chicks to chat with though lol
<Laogeodritt> dr_willis: its command line and my recent issues getting a terminal that works well with my server/
<mutt> can xchat connect to icq or anything like that?
<Laogeodritt> *server's tmux are pushing me towards using Linux for everything not related to gaming or music production
<dr_willis> some irc clients have IM client  plugins.. i  rarely use the feature
<Laogeodritt> dr_willis: (re: Windows)
<mutt> well hopefully i get to learn more, i really love ubuntu...hope to learn more and never go back to windows
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mutt> sweeeeet
<mutt> thanx man i appreciate it
<mutt> imma go look around more on this thing, i will be back in here soon
<servvs> I keep getting errors when I try to update, it says requires installation of untrusted package
<servvs> the packages that are untrusted I need/want, how can I fix this?
<dr_willis> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<dr_willis> hmm.. theres some pgp/gpg keys  for the sources
<dr_willis> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<OerHeks> likely the keys are not installed indeed
<dr_willis> i forget the factoid on it
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks:  regarding the link you gave me for the Netflix hack/kludge for wine ... THANKS ... that was painless ... works GREAT :-)
<OerHeks> Tex_Nick, have fun
<OerHeks> i need a proxy or something outside the USA
<BlackWeb> Is there away to enable access to the shutdown command without being root; I've modified my /etc/sudoer to include  "MyUserid ALL=(ALL) ALL" But still need to be root in terminal to issue shutdown command
<lickalott> hey all
<lickalott> anyone in here good with nawk?
<cerebrate> after disabling auto initiating of lxde i find myself stuck with a CLI how do i initialize lxde
<Tex_Nick> OreHeks : FYI ... i signed up for a month free trial of Netflix about 6 hours ago ... remembering that i had heard that Netflix was now supported on Ubuntu ... when i tried to access a video i was redirected to a page telling me that my system was not supported
<lickalott> looking to print below a certain text.  below this text, the line number could vary depending on what happened (how the data is captured) so i can't just tail # the doc.
<servvs> how can I purge all of my ppa's except the ones that come with ubuntu, some appear to be broken
<lickalott> here's what i have so far - nawk `/Summary Statistics/{printit}printit` filename.txt
<inasheeen> hi there, I have a question, on ubuntu gear logo > System Settings > Network , there is an option to run hotspot. there is another option to run hotspot using hostapd, which from what I heard using an infrastructure method. But works differently, in that android cannot detect ubuntu hotspot but can detect hostapd connection. may i know what is the difference between them. thank you
<lickalott> i get errors when i run it.  i didn't write them down, but ^^ doesn't work
<xangua> !ppa-purge | servvs
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge | servvs
<ubottu> servvs: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks:  so i used their online chat support ... only to be told by their rep that Linux was not yet supported ... lol ;-)
<OerHeks> Tex_Nick, sorry to hear that, they must have read that page too
<tekkbuzz> BlackWeb: try moving the MyUserid line to the bottom of the sudoers file and add the NOPASSWD: option
<mutt> yea thats another reason i would resort back to windows instead of using ubuntu....netflix would stream on it
<servvs> hulu streams just fine though
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll give that a Try Thanks :)
<mutt> is hulu free?
<MrHacks> Somebody better wake up
<servvs> a lot of hulu is free
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks:  Yeah you got that right ... i'm about to go back to their online chat ... tell them that Linux is supported ... thanks again ;-)
<tekkbuzz> BlackWeb: MyUserid ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<MrHacks> My resolution is stuck in 800x600
<MrHacks> xrandr doesn't remember I have a 22" screen
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: That's most likely a driver problem, i.e. you're stuck with VESA drivers for some reason.
<MrHacks> This is all I can paste about the problem from /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/EQrcXdii
<servvs> the repo is malformed and it isn't letting me remove it, is there a solution to this?
<asho> hi
<asho> we are using the exchange server
<asho> now we plan to move to open source mail server
<servvs> looks like I can edit it as root, i will give that a try
<asho> please guide me
<OerHeks> servvs, just removing repo's does not roll back those packages
<Aliengel> Hi is there option to save window session between logins in 12.10?
<MrHacks> Jordan_U: I used the free drivers, I used the proprietary nvidia drivers, and each time this situation has gotten worse
<dr_willis> you can get netflix so many other ways.. i dont really use it on my linux box. :)
<MrHacks> I can't hover over the left side to view my side menu, I have to use the window key
<MrHacks> My open application windows would take turns turning BLACK until they all turned black
<asho> hi looking for migrating the exchange server, any sugestion
<MrHacks> I'm hooked up to an HDMI connection on a 22" Samsung 1920x1080 screen I bough from Amazon less than two weeks ago
<OerHeks> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<servvs> I just removed the list from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<servvs> and did apt-get update
<servvs> all is well now
<MrHacks> And since the screen works perfectly, and the hardware on the computer is brand spanking new, everything works well up until all this weird crap happens that I am unfamilar with even with my knowledge of computers
<dr_willis> brand spanking new - is often the most problematic with linux
<MrHacks> So explain what are the VESA drivers, why I'm stuck with them, and why right now, the Display pannel show no screens detected despite the fact that I'm looking at it right now
<shortstraw8> I typed in sudo cp -r /home/myuser/page.html/ /var/www/page.html/     when I did this it added a new page.html into the page.html in the var/www and I do not have permission on it. So my question is how do I get permission is it chown 777? And my other question is why did this happen?
<dr_willis> VESA is the  bottom of the line failsafe drivers..
<MrHacks> why are the fail safes going off when there wasn't anything wrong with to begin with.
<dr_willis> because somthing has gone wrong
<MrHacks> The only thing that is old on the machine is the graphics card which I used from a previous computer that was a couple years old
<dr_willis> whatever other drivers were working are not
 * dr_willis hasent been paying attention to the details.. whats the card anyway?
<MrHacks> the free drivers failed, the propietary nvidia drivers failed
<sarnold> shortstraw8: cp tried to bring the page.html/ directory from the source into the page.html/ directory on the destination. It'll take a while to get the hang of cp and rsync syntax. If you had run cp -r /home/myuser/page.html/* /var/www/page.html/ it would have worked as you expected.
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: As a test, can you try booting from a LiveUSB of the same version of Ubuntu and see if the external monitor works properly? (to test a vanilla configuration)
<MrHacks> nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+
<sarnold> shortstraw8: or, if the /var/www/page.html/ directory did not already exist, this probably would have worked: cp -r /home/myuser/page.html/ /var/www
<MrHacks> Jordan_U: Not without closing everything I had open. And rebooting the machine has not effect on this problem
<dr_willis> the test is to see if a Live cd setup  does in fact work..
<sarnold> shortstraw8: chmod 777 is a too-blunt tool for fixing problems. it's not a good idea.
<dr_willis> if it does - then that would show the Noveau drivers work for that card
<MrHacks> I've tried discussing this issue with the folks at ##linux, got snubbed with a smug response of "you didn't paste your entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, so we're not going to help you."
<dr_willis> seems you just want to argue.. we dont controll what other channels do.. so its  pointless info.
<MrHacks> I'm not looking for argument.
<dr_willis> Live cd would show IF the noveau drivers work for that card..  its also possible  you have an old /etc/X11/xorg.conf thats goofing  up things.. remove/rename it - if it exists
<MrHacks> I don't have a LiveUSB and I've uninstalled the noveau drivers after they failed and replaced them with the propietary drivers which have also failed now
<dr_willis> it would also be a good idea to  be sure the ssh  server is installed.. incase youneed to ssh into  the bbox to try to fix things.. and install a non unity  desktop (like lubuntu-desktop) or window manager (like jwm) as a fallback  failsafe
<dr_willis> how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<MrHacks> software center
<dr_willis> I do belive theres several versions in the repos for those drivers.
<dr_willis> the addational-drivers tool should list them.
<shortstraw8> sarnold,  Is there a way to delete it because it is not allowing me to see my changes on my local host.
<sarnold> shortstraw8: sudo rm -rf /var/www/page.html/
<MrHacks> The strangest thing is that about two or three hours later after taking advice about how I should reboot (which I did and that failed) the damn thing turns back to 1920x1080
<MrHacks> I could mess with xrandr for hours on end and have nothing happen
<MrHacks> then suddenly the computer remembers everything it forgot
<memand> Bit gremlins!
<dr_willis> could be the monitor edid info is ocnfuseing what res's the monitor can actually handle also.
<MrHacks> So what is, that? the EDID
<dr_willis> the monitor gives info the the pc as towhat res and other specs it can handel
<dr_willis> handle
<MrHacks> So the monitor could be telling the computer this  information even though the monitor can handle more than 800x600
<MrHacks> correct?
<shortstraw8> sarnold, So in the past I have never used * before, guess I will from now on. dumb question what does the -rf mean? Thank you
<sarnold> shortstraw8: * matches all files and directories in a directory -- except for "dot files" such as ., .., .bashrc, and so forth
<dr_willis> could be.. or it could be some sort of error in communications where the monitor is not telling anything at all. so the pc defaults to 800x600
<sarnold> shortstraw8: -r means (to rm) _recursive_ -- delete everything underneath the named directory. -f means _force_ -- normally rm will ask if you really want to delete a file that you don't have write access to. -f tells it to skip those questions and just delete.
<MrHacks> Could it be the HDMI cable? I have another device plugged into another HDMI port on the screen that is showing 1920x1080. It's my Roku box for netflxi
<dr_willis> bad hdmi cables can cause all sorts of issues.
<Smrtz_> Hey, can I uninstall netlinks without ruining everything?  it's interfeering with something I'm working on.
<dr_willis> or semi-flakey hdmi cables.
<shortstraw8> sarnold,  You are the man, Thanks you just saved me from going nuts.
<sarnold> shortstraw8 :) have fun :)
<MrHacks> I will look into replacing the HDMI cable immediately. Prior to my purchase and using an older monitor this problem did not exist, so I will do something about the cable.
<dr_willis> could be the hdmi port on the tv also
<MrHacks> I tried that. Got the same result when I swapped ports
<dr_willis> swap cables perhaps
<Abhijit> hi. can i make ubuntu package from another distro?
<Abhijit> or in general can i create .deb from rpm distro
<sarnold> Abhijit: the 'alien' tool (used to?) claim to be able to do that task. however the end result might be .. strange. I'd recommend real packaging if you have the time and inclination.
<OerHeks> there is a tool called alien to handel that, but warnings for incompatibality of those packages
<Abhijit> :-(
<MrHacks> sure enough, swaping the ports worked
<OerHeks> better build from source
<MrHacks> I will need to look into this defect
<Abhijit> sardonyx_, OerHeks I am not talking about converting rpm to deb or vice versa.
<MrHacks> thank you
<Abhijit> sarnold, ^
<sarnold> Abhijit: ah, you just want to do the packaging on your opensuse? that ought to work
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> how on eartth you know I am using opensuse sarnold ?
<sarnold> Abhijit: _however_ most people do packaging on ubuntu or debian within very minimal chroot environments and nearly-full build systems, using e.g. schroot and sbuild or pbuilder.
<sarnold> Abhijit: your username is 'opensuse' :) just a guess...
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> is it? where?
<sarnold> Abhijit: /wii Abhijit will show you
<Abhijit> oh. this xchat! revealing infro about me!!!!
<dr_willis> your cover is blown! run for it!
 * Abhijit runs
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<HorizonXP> My MySQL service seemingly gets stopped/crashed at odd intervals
<HorizonXP> I'm guessing with increased RAM usage
<HorizonXP> but I can't seem to find anything in the logs saying what's causing it
<HorizonXP> I've looked in syslog and mysql.err/log
<HorizonXP> but to no avail. any ideas?
<Abhijit> HorizonXP, also try #mysql
<sarnold> HorizonXP: if it was taking too much memory and the kernel decided to kill it to reclaim memory, the kernel would look "OOM" out of memory messages. have you see any of those?
<sarnold> HorizonXP: is your mysql accessible by anyone? or are connections to it fairly restricted? I recently saw some exploits against mysql that just stopped it cold, no log messages ..
<HorizonXP> sarnold: connections to it *should* be fairly restricted, it's not exposed to external IPs, just localhost
<sarnold> HorizonXP: good start. hrm.
<HorizonXP> that being said, services like Wordpress, and some python apps do connect to it
 * HorizonXP needs to kill Wordpress off this thing BTW
<sarnold> oh. hrm. are both up-to-date?
<HorizonXP> sarnold: which log would show OOM errors?
<sarnold> HorizonXP: kern.log at least
<sarnold> HorizonXP: they may also be logged into syslog.log
<HorizonXP> sarnold: need to check Wordpress. I've held off on updates for the last week just until I can isolate this issue.
<HorizonXP> any keywords I should look for?
<somsip> HorizonXP: try /var/log/mysql/error.log too
<sarnold> HorizonXP: 'oom' (I forget upper case or lowercase...), 'segfault'
<HorizonXP> none of those
<Kalidarn> didn't there used to be an ubuntu mactel channel?
<HorizonXP> sarnold: apparently I only have 15 MB free out of 512+. mysqld's using the most at 7.xx%
<HorizonXP> which... isn't that much.
<sarnold> HorizonXP: how's your diskspace? is anything low?
<HorizonXP> 10G available
<somsip> HorizonXP: any swap in use - not that it should necessarily kill mysql but it will make it run badly which could cause probs
<HorizonXP> hmm... no swap partition
<HorizonXP> this is an EC2 instance, so i guess they didn't put one in by default
<somsip> HorizonXP: is full logging enabled? /etc/mysql/my.cnf under general_log_*
<somsip> HorizonXP: might be worth enabling it so see if it spits something uses out next time it goes down
<somsip> *useful
<sarnold> HorizonXP: bed time for me, good luck :)
<HorizonXP> somsip: i'll check and try that
<HorizonXP> sarnold: thanks for your help, gnite
<somsip> HorizonXP: make sure this is set too. I find most normal errors end up in here: log_error = /var/log/mysql/error.log
<HorizonXP> somsip: my.cnf has comments about it being a performance killer?
<ak5_> hey guys I have a 11.04 live cd I am booted into, but I want to install 12.04 (am connected to the internet) is there a way to do this?
<somsip> HorizonXP: yes - it is. But I'd suggest your performance is worse than compromised right now? It might be your only option if you have nothing else to go on
<aeon-ltd> ak5_: besides install and upgrade?
<HorizonXP> somsip: fair enough :)
<somsip> HorizonXP: How often does it fail?
<HorizonXP> somsip: once every day or so
<somsip> HorizonXP: so it won't run badly for too long until you get an answer. Maybe you coudl attempt to kill it with ab (apache bench) by hitting the blog or other site that uses it?
<HorizonXP> yeah i could try that
<ak5_> aeon-ltd: yeah
<ak5_> aeon-ltd: upgrading has always given me more problems than a clean install
<somsip> ak5_: then download the 12.04 live CD/DVD and install from that
<aeon-ltd> ak5_: no, i suggest reburning for the cleanest possible method
<ak5_> meh, want to avoid that. fine I just use 11.04 for this box
<ak5_> :D
<AlexanderVI> can someone explain why adobe recompiles the same version of flash every week it seems, i assume this has somethign to do with the endless flashplugin-installer updates ... to the SAME build, over and over
<AlexanderVI> its annoying
<AlexanderVI> its a waste of bandwidth to download flash over and over
<aeon-ltd> AlexanderVI: doesn't apt have a ignore option?
<AlexanderVI> aeon-ltd, it does, but i would like it to be updated when there is a real update
<AlexanderVI> but it persists in crying wolf
<l057c0d3r> are you sure there isnt like a 0.0.# change.. because apt should not install / re download unless there is a new version number..
<l057c0d3r> maybe there just bumping in small bugfixes here and there..  because of there talk of dropping support for everything but chrom.......
<AlexanderVI> no, its 11.2.202, over and over; 11.2.202.273... 11.2.275..
<l057c0d3r> right .202  .273  .275..  there has been a revision then somewhere right?
<AlexanderVI> no
<AlexanderVI> not according to firefox, its 11.2.202
<AlexanderVI> it seems they recompile every week for the hell of it
<AlexanderVI> hash is different nothing else
<AlexanderVI> hence 11.2.202.275..
<truexfan81> ^
<AlexanderVI> 11.2 r202
<truexfan81> how long till .275 will be in the repos?
<AlexanderVI> 2 week tops
<AlexanderVI> then it will be updated again
<AlexanderVI> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_11.2.202.275ubuntu0.12.10.1/changelog heres a history of this nonsense
<AlexanderVI> thats how long its been goin on
<Ben64> you see how the numbers change?
<Ben64> that means its new : /
<truexfan81> AlexanderVI: i just ran the gui update tool for lubuntu 12.04 the update is there, idk why it didn't show up when i did a sudo apt-get upgrade
<truexfan81> thats kinda annoying
<l057c0d3r> truexfan81, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlexanderVI> Ben64, its only true if u can point me to some adobe changelog documentation describing why its new
<AlexanderVI> its 11.2 r202
<truexfan81> l057c0d3r:  i tried that too, said system was up to date
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  odd
<AlexanderVI> saying its 'new' does not make
<Ben64> they're not just changing it for nothing, they fix bugs
<AlexanderVI> then it would be release 204 or something not 202
<truexfan81> anyway its done, so i can close the screen and go back to using ssh to control the netbook now lol
<AlexanderVI> over and over
<l057c0d3r> AlexanderVI, try dl the source :-p and comparing
<dr_willis> given adobes history.... :) thats supriseing..
<l057c0d3r> well if the changes are small config / bug fixes.. but nothing major.. then does not qualify for a release update
<AlexanderVI> if i had the 'source' i wouldnt be using their shitty product
<l057c0d3r> oh true
<l057c0d3r> sorry slipped my mind
<dr_willis> ;)
<AlexanderVI> but id bet the only change is the 4 byte compile timestamp
<Ben64> AlexanderVI: go ask adobe then
<l057c0d3r> maybe they just want to annoy people on linux...  sounds about right for adobe
<dr_willis> they would totally  rename the files at random then. ;) to break  the deb tools
<aeon-ltd> l057c0d3r: on win/mac there's an option to always do updates in background
<truexfan81> i have windows machines too, was only i minor update on those also from .171 to .180
<rohitkav> My Dell machine wifi isn't connecting
<rohitkav> Kindly help
<Aravoth> Hi all, Thunderbired notifiacations are not working at all with ubuntu 12.10, does anyon ehave a solution for this?
<aeon-ltd> rohitkav: was it before?
<l057c0d3r> Aravoth, if i remember correctly you have to have tunderbird open for the notifications to show up
<rohitkav> yes
<rohitkav> i was able to connect wired
<rohitkav> but not through wifi
<Aravoth> anyway to make that a passive thing?
<l057c0d3r> might want to look into something like kdocky  or something like that..  which allows you to leave it open but drop it to system tray area..
<rohitkav> aeon-ltd, Dell inpiron 1318
<l057c0d3r> not sure if kdocky is what its called.. havent used it for some long after switching to evolution
<AlexanderVI> i stand corrected, i found list of bug fixes on 3rd party site
<Ben64> rohitkav: pastebin "lspci"
<l057c0d3r> hmm a new kernel again...
<l057c0d3r> now if i could only make apt update burg when it installs a new kernel...
<l057c0d3r> updates grub conf for me.. but don't use grub...  sigh
<jony> I need a good workaround how to mount a samba share with full write access mode in a local folder
<l057c0d3r> anyone with an idea on that..  change apt so it updates burg.cfg rather then grub.cfg?
<servvs> I have compiled another wine version but am unable to use it, every time I try I get this error
<servvs> wine client error:0: version mismatch 438/431.
<jony> I want to mount a windows 7 share with write access in ubuntu 12.04, help please
<rohitkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612870/
<rohitkav> Ben64,
<Ben64> rohitkav: thats a hard one to get working :(
<Seveas> !broadcom | rohitkav
<ubottu> rohitkav: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rohitkav> broadcom??
<servvs> I am having issues running a different version of wine
<servvs> I keep throwing an error "wine client error:0: version mismatch 438/431."
<servvs> that happens when I try to run the new version that i compiled
<servvs> I have tried pkill wine and pkill exe and then tried to run the version again but still run into the same error
<servvs> I keep throwing an error "wine client error:0: version mismatch 438/431."
<servvs> that happens when I try to run the new version that i compiled
<servvs> of wine, how can I fix this?
<usr13> msg ubottu !ubuntu
<jony> I cannot write to samba mounted share :(
<Tex_Nick> usr13 : what was that last command you just posted ... refercing the bot ?
<jony> I've used this command: sudo smbmount //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server -o user=jony
<jony> please help
<Tex_Nick> usr13 : sorry nvm  :(
<jony> I cannot write to samba mounted share :(
<jony> I've used this command: sudo smbmount //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server -o user=jony
<AAA> jony: umount the share and them chown -R jony.jony /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server and remount it
<AAA> jony: and make sure you mount it rw
<jony> AAA, how can I mount it RW?
<AAA> jony: it _may_ be the default. you can check with the mount command (if it is still mounted). it should be a server setting
<AAA> jony: also tail your smb*.log on the server to see what is going on
<iPollesion> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> and the issue  is?
<jony> AAA, please give me the exact commands
<iPollesion> I am going to start learning how to program with Java and I was wondering which would be best to use 64bit or 32bit. I plan on compiling for Windows 64 and 32.
<dr_willis> iPollesion:  i doubt if it mattters much.
<dr_willis> iPollesion:  i use 64bit on all 64bit hardware
<iPollesion> 32bit should be fine for bot development?
<dr_willis> iPollesion:  i doubt if it mattters much.....
<AAA> jony: do you have access to the samba server? on the client do $ mount | grep mnt
<iPollesion> Ah I see.
<dchevak> I am not home right now just wanted to see what some people think the problem might be ubuntu 10.04 DNS was running as master changed to slave no problems with rndc connection failed
<iPollesion> It shouldn't matter much then. My work will most likely be executed on 32bit and 64bit
<dr_willis> err.. is there anything else it could be executed on?  ;)   8bit?
<iPollesion> and Java is OS independant. Thanks @dr willis
<iPollesion> Haha.
<iPollesion> Java doesn't run on chrome OS does it?
<AAA> dchevak: firewall? bad dnsec key?
<dr_willis> I imagine chromeos can do java
<iPollesion> http://productforums.google.com/d/msg/chrome/vjjBEatjrMs/sjIPDqGCqKcJ
<iPollesion> Sometimes our imagination isn't always right :(
<dr_willis> I have chromeos running inside my  ubuntu system
<iPollesion> Great.
<AAA> dr_willis: you are so polite
<jony> AAA, yes, ex. if I connect with the ubuntu's file manager, the share mounts with full access
<iPollesion> thank you very much, those were the only questions I had.
<iPollesion> I am excited.
<dchevak> I disabled firewall and even removed rules for rejection all from iptables and reject all has come back in again and firewall is disabled
<we6jbo> hi
<bencc> installing updates hangs in the Flash plugin
<bencc> what can I do? stop it?
<dr_willis> i think it  will time out after a while bencc
<dr_willis> how are you updateing?
<bencc> dr_willis: update manager
<bencc> dr_willis: it's been stuck for 15 mintues
<dr_willis> i always uncheck the flash update. ;)
<AAA> dchevak: can you do simple lookups from that box? host google.com <your-name-server-or-name-server-ip>; when that fails try $host google.com localhost (if that is where bind is running)
<bencc> dr_willis: how can I stop the update?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo ubuntu
<dr_willis> bencc:  theres not a cancle button?>
<bencc> dr_willis: disabled
<we6jbo> browser can be hanging it?
<bencc> browser is not opened
<dr_willis> i rcall my  pc hanging in a simiiler way.... i forget what i did.. just left it alone for a day i  think. :) or i might have used the close button
<we6jbo> I would have just killed something if it did that for 15min
<we6jbo> not wait 24hrs
<bencc> how can I kill it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bencc: ctrl+f2 xkill
<ntzrmtthihu777> click the offending window.
<bencc> ntzrmtthihu777: can I do it from the command line?
<ntzrmtthihu777> that too.
<bencc> not sure ctrl+f2 will work because I'm in vbox
<bencc> how?
<AAA> bencc: xkill
<we6jbo> I dont even bother updating anymore because it seems that when I do something like that happens
<ntzrmtthihu777> bencc: my bad, its alt+f2 anyways.
<AAA> bencc: or ps auxfwww| grep SEARCHSTRING
<jony> AAA, after executing mount | grep mnt : //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server on /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server type cifs (rw)
<AAA> bencc: and then kill that
<ntzrmtthihu777> bencc: and yes, you can use the same xkill command from a terminal
<bencc> search for what?
<bencc> I killed the gui window
<bencc> but apt is still locked
<bencc> maybe I'll just restart
<ntzrmtthihu777> bencc: apt is locked? if you try apt-get from the command line you can find the offending lock file and rm it.
<AAA> jony: can you to touch /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server/test ? if not what does $ ls -ld /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server say?
<dchevak> bind never starts on the ubuntu machine that I changed from master to slave
<AAA> bencc: no need to restart
<bencc> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks
<AAA> bencc: is sounds like gui has locked your command line apt
<ntzrmtthihu777> bencc: np, just a n00b helpin a noob.
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, I said that wrong, lol
<AAA> bencc: do a search for dpkg and apt processes. you'll need to use sudo and grep
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone on here using irssi? got a script issue I wanna settle.
<AAA> bencc: like $ ps aux|grep dpkg
<dchevak> my centos master works but ubuntu hasnt started I am thinking of doing a fresh install on old hard drive and see if I can get it working then copy config I am sure once I get it working will still need to get it talking to each other
<jony> AAA, the touch command didn't give any error
<AAA> bencc: actually, are you positive there isn't a hidden window/tab somewhere that asks you if you want to update? apt/dpkg/dselect puts a lock in place when it is running
<AAA> jony: then you have rw on that share, I'd rm it the touch file if it were me
<dchevak> bind9 status shows not running
<AAA> dchevak: is that suppose to be your nameserver?
<dchevak> /etc/init.d/bind9 restart               says ok
<AAA> dchevak: netstat -ltpn|grep named
<AAA> dchevak: ps aux|grep named
<dchevak> then says fails to connect 127.0.0.1
<AAA> dchevak: it isn't configured properly then
<jony> AAA, then how can I mount that share in a folder as writeable?
<dchevak> thats why I was checking firewall and iptables and noticed something is putting reject ALL
<dchevak> I have disabled firewall and deleted ruled and keeps coming back
<AAA> jony: hrm. you just proved it was writeable. do you want this rw available everywhere, like at /home/fakeuser/?
<AAA> dchevak: is this a production server?
<jony> AAA, after the chown the mounted folder is ok, but inside the shared folders haves some little locks on their folder icons
<jony> AAA, and they are still not writeable
<AAA> jony: use a shell. ls -l /that/directory (PASTE IN PASTEBIN NOT HERE)
<dr_willis> hmm.. chowning a samba share?
<AAA> dr_willis: no, just the mount point
<dr_willis> Ok. :) at least thats doable..
<dr_willis> recursively chown the files perhaps.. this is on a ext2/3/4 fs? and not a vfat/ntfs i hope
<AAA> I realized the -R was un-needed right after I typed it. but if it was applied after mount, it is all good
<jony> AAA, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612996/
<dr_willis> evverything is owned by root. ;)
<AAA> jony: are other smb exported shares working? It looks like you smbd.conf needs some adjustment
<Drenriza> is ls / |grep ^video[0-9]$ the same as saying "list anything in / that starts with video and ends on a number between 0 and 9"?
<AAA> and I don't see the touch file you made
<AAA> Drenriza: I think you are missing a wildcard between [0-9] and the end ($)
<AAA> Drenriza: or better yet, more stingy regex
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm using irssi.
<Drenriza> AAA not sure what you mean
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: what distro?
<jony> AAA, this is my first share that I want to mount like this
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: slackware
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: slackware and ubuntu Why does it matter?
<AAA> Drenriza: I said that wrong. your regex will match video/1 but not video/1/yourmom
<jony> AAA, but if I connect it via file manager "Connect to server" function, it mounts with write access
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: because I got a sysinfo script that is returning debian/wheezy for my system, wanna know if its like that for other buntu users
<AAA> jony: is it already mounted under /media ?
<Ben64> jony: you should put the share in the fstab
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Oh, I dono,  I'll look at my  ubuntu system.
<AAA> my guess is that is is automounting under /media
<ntzrmtthihu777> kk, need the exact script?
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Wanna look?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613007/
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: not what I mean, lol. you can add scripts to $HOME/.irssi/scripts to increase functionality.
<ntzrmtthihu777> for instance:
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: ubuntu is based off debian, thats why it comes up as such
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: that's what I figured :/
<histo> usr13: weechat has /script  which brings up an interface to enable disable scripts. Also has /iset  for changing settings etc... Much nicer interface IMO
<Ben64> you could always change the script
<AAA> jony: do the command mount. and look to see if anything looks like your samba
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: check your /msg
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Ok.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: yesh, that's what I was thinking.
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: I thought you wanted just a stock config script.
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, I was wanting to see if it was an issue with my machine that made it say debian or if all buntu machines would return that as the script exists right now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: I seent it to msg because I did not want to flood the channel with my specs.
<usr13> Yea, that's ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> although it would be nifty if I had an issue and someone needed my specs
<dchevak> I live in a village in Alaska and created a wireless Intranet for people to chat watch how to videos listen and download music I have been working on a Dell poweredge 2600 and adding another DNS server to offset load also changing from ubuntu to CentOS I aways have problems with ubuntu updates
<dchevak> I have about 300 users and trying to instsall everything new upgrading joomla from 1.5 to 2.5.9
<histo> dchevak: Is there a question in there?
<jony> AAA, I know how to setup in fstab, but I will need a system restart every time when I want to mount that share? :(
<Tex_Nick> dchevak:  I worked on the Alyeska pipeline back about 1974 ... i wish we had what you're doing now back then ;-)
<dchevak> my question was about DNS on ubuntu 10.04 that I changed from master to slave and keeps giving me rndc errors have disabled firewall and checked iptables and something keeps putting a reject all rule in iptable have removed several times
<Seveas> dchevak: pastebin the rndc errors please
<Tex_Nick> dchevak:  10.04 is ancient ... have you considered upgrading to 12.04 ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tex_Nick: perhaps the machines cannot handle the unity... you can remove it, dchevak, if you want.
<dchevak> I am currently at hospital with my daughter wont be back to my server till tomorrow
<dchevak> the error is connection failed 127.0.0.1
<PudgePacket> Where can I find a place to download a driver for my wireless USB dongle, ubuntu doesn't recognise it.
<Seveas> dchevak: ok, let's talk tomorrow then. Few things to try is rndc keeps failing: correct content & permissions on the rndc.key file. Correct config in bind to honor it, iptables can get filled by things like fail2ban and denyhosts. Make sure the dns server is actually listening on 127.0.0.1 and not just the public ip
<ntzrmtthihu777> PudgePacket: what dongle
<PudgePacket> ntzrmtthihu777, is there a command i can run that will show it's full name?
<usr13> PudgePacket: lspci
<Ben64> lspci
<ntzrmtthihu777> PudgePacket: what they said
<Seveas> lspci doesn't list usb devices. You'll want lsusb
<Seveas> PudgePacket: --^
<ntzrmtthihu777> PudgePacket: what he said
<Seveas> ntzrmtthihu777: TWSS :P
<PudgePacket> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<Seveas> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<dchevak> yea have but I use ubuntu for my kids to watch movies I like to copy them and save DVD from getting scratched up but whatever version I have had I always seem to end up with updating problems
<usr13> dchevak: using ufw?
<dchevak> thats why i have been looking at switching everything to CentOS
<ntzrmtthihu777> dchevak: do not update, back up your data and re-install the new one. I have yet to hear of a successfull in-system update.
<dchevak> Disabled and iptables keep showing REJECT ALL rule that keeps comming up 2 of them right after each other
<histo> dchevak: what sort of updating problems?
<dchevak> I have deleted and disabled UFW
<histo> dchevak: ufw just controls iptables.
<usr13> dchevak: What were you using it for in the first place?
<usr13> dchevak:  It would have more-than-likely left the scipt behind.
<dchevak> apt-get seems to work on fresh install but then when I try and apt-get install update I get cant find update package
<usr13> demonspork:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<usr13> dchevak: Did you ever do apt-get upgrade ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: fail.
<zetheroo> anyone with experience working with GlusterFS in Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> maybe I should be asking this in #ubuntu-server :P
<dchevak> I am trying to run 1 DNS servers 1 slave and let my kids watch movies while it helps with DNS server for main system
<Seveas> dchevak: 'apt-get install update' will try to install a package named 'update'. This package does not exist. I think you're looking for 'apt-get update' (download new package lists) and 'apt-get upgrade' (update installed packages)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Seveas: I can't believe I did not see that...
<dchevak> I tried all kinds of things including using aptitude
<ntzrmtthihu777> dchevak: run exactly what Seveas typed.
<usr13> dchevak: "run 1 DNS servers"?
<Seveas> ntzrmtthihu777: he's not able to run anything right now he said :)
<usr13> dchevak: Are you sure it's not just a network problem?
<dchevak> 1 master DNS 1 slave 1 webserver
<dchevak> I might hook up to allow user to use internet later but for now I am running everything as wireless intranet
<usr13> dchevak: That's probably why apt doesn't run.
<dchevak> using joomla 2.5.9 I was going to upgrade to joomla 3.0 but decided to wait a while while they make more extensions for it
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Seveas> dchevak: I don't mean to sound rude, but why don't we resume this when you get back home and we can actually try things out? Troubleshooting is pretty difficult if you can't provide extra info or try things.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cristian_c: the sound menu under system settings would be a good place to start, if not pavucontrol
<dchevak> it has internet access when needed for updates but dont keep it hooked up to internet 300 people would kill my bandwidth limit
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, if I launch pavucontrol, a message appears in the window
<ntzrmtthihu777> what message
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, 'Connection to PulseAudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s'
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, and 'In this case is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the Environment/X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured.'
<ntzrmtthihu777> cristian_c: beyond me if you can't do that, sorry. do you have high-end soundcard that does not have good linux support/
<angel> #quizz
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, and 'This situation can also arrise when PulseAudio crashed and left stale details in the X11 Root Window.'
<jony> AAA, I know how to setup in fstab, but I will need a system restart every time when I want to mount that share? :(
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, and 'If this is the case, then PulseAudio should autospawn again, or if this is not configured you should run start-pulseaudio-x11manually.'
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, but I can't use properly my headphones
<ntzrmtthihu777> cristian_c: see previous comment, beyond me.
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, music is out only from a channel
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, I don'tunderstand
<cristian_c> *don't
<ntzrmtthihu777> cristian_c: I mean I do not have your solution, sorry.
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, previously it was not so
<greek> Hi fellas. I am connected to the internet via wireless connection to an ADSL router (in the office next door). I have another router next to my computer, which I can directly connect to via network cable. Our local dev server is also plugged into this router. I would like to connect to this router and access the dev server whilst still being connected to the wireless ADSL router for internet. Is this possible?
<cristian_c> :(
<dchevak> well where I live GCI is installing new equipment and there wont be internet when I get home for a week or 2 we fly to a bigger Village where they have hospital for my daughter while im at the hotel using there internet I was just see what might be the permissions problem or another software beside UFW that would be writing rules to iptable and putting in REJECT ALL rule in
<ntzrmtthihu777> cristian_c: sorry, not my area of knowledge.
<angel> Hi!
<alex88> greek: sure, just connect to them both, and set to not get default route from the local cable router
<angel> How can i join #quizz
<greek> alex88, thanks, the latter bit of that sentence, how do i do that?
<angel> I did not remember how
<alex88> angel: type /join #quizz
<Ben64> angel: /join
<angel> thks
<alex88> greek: first, are those in the same network subnet?
<alex88> I mean, are the 2 routers connected together?
<angel> I don't know exactly
<angel> i'm gone search in google as my best friend
<greek> alex88, nope
<alex88> greek: which ubuntu are you?
<greek> 12.04
<hawken> LTS
<rking> What's a nice way to install a VCS version of some software?  E.g. I like running a very-recent tmux, vim, weechat, etc. Is there a handy way to say, "Build from this git clone, but install via the package manager" ?
<alex88> greek: so in the network configuration, go to the cable network configuration, search for a button like "advanced"
<alex88> sorry but I'm not familiar with ubuntu gui :)
<Ben64> rking: you can look for a ppa, but it's unsupported
<alex88> greek:  oh wait, I've a vm with ubuntu desktop, let me search
<rking> Ben64: Hrm. Is there a list of good PPAs, or do you just start Googling and hope you can find one?
<Ben64> usually just google something like "wine ppa"
<alex88> rking: well, the main project developers of each one usually provides ppa for bleeding edge versions
<ntzrmtthihu777> rking: what are you looking for?
<Ben64> rking: unless you need a newer version, you should just stick with what ubuntu gives
<greek> alex88, ok thanks
<alex88> greek: so, got the desktop, on top bar, click on network icon, edit connections, wired connection, edit, ipv4 settings, routes, flag "Use this connection only for resources on its network", ok, save, close and connect the cable
<rking> ntzrmtthihu777: I just like new versions of things. It's fun to be on the edge, learning the latest features, helping debug any new problems.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rking: true. I got a few cutting edge ppa's myself.
<rking> Ben64: I'm not a n00b so much as I'm an Ubuntu-n00b.
<rking> alex88: OK, that makes sense.
<alex88> rking: ?
<rking> alex88: Re: finding a specific PPA for any given project.
<alex88> rking: oh sorry :) forgot about that .9
<rking> That's actually a really good way, because then I can triangulate bugs to specific package versions
<dr_willis> if an app is in the repos.. that makes compiling from source a bit easier also.. you can pull in all the needed dependencies to compile it with the  build-dep  option to apt-get i recall
<dr_willis> used to compile weechat all the time..
<rking> OK, that makes sense.
 * rking tries to shake the dust off his Debian skills.
<greek> alex88, you're a genius, that works great, thanks :)
<alex88> greek: I wish :) np :)
<rking> Man, I tell you one thing from Gentoo I miss already: not having exclusive locking on package installs.
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<alex88> greek: remember to remove that flag when you need internet by cable
<rking> I wonder if they're ever going to fix that with dpkg
<rking> dr_willis: No I mean: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Abhijit> rking, genoo allow two root instances to install a software at the very same time?
<dr_willis> cant say its really an issue for most people. things install so quickly
<Seveas> rking: no, that's not something they're going to "fix" as it's a feature, not a bug.
<rking> With emerge you can fire of 30 of them at once if you wanted. Really helps you ease into a new machine, because you typically want to kick off a big install of some ones you think of right away, but then as you're waiting it's nice to cherrypick specific ones
<rking> Abhijit: Yep. Turbo m0de.
<rking> Seveas: How is that a feature?
<Seveas> rking: consistency over ludicrous speed
<Abhijit> rking, and it do not create any conflict or overwriting etc?
 * rking wonders if Firefox should add the "feature" of only allowing you to download one file at a time.
<rking> Abhijit: I've never seen it do one thing wrong. I don't even know what might possibly go wrong.
<Abhijit> rking, i suggest you to try installing libreoffice and opeoffice at same time in your gentoo and lets see what happens.
<oceanne> bonjours :)
<Seveas> Abhijit: add a kernel and firefox install and the computer will melt
<rking> Especially since so many parts of the resource usage are different: while one package is using network to download, another is using disk to install, while another is using CPU to extract
<Abhijit> yep tell that to rking
<Seveas> rking: now there's a feature I want: don't wait for all packages to download before starting to install the first one.
<rking> I'm sure you "could" break it, by doing pathological things, but I don't see why I need to wait for gcc to finish installing while I also install htop
<Abhijit> rking, i think at the backend its just smartly using the resources but not actually 'installing' the package at 'very' same time. its just creating illusion to user that it is doing it at same time.
<rking> Abhijit: If that's the case, that's cool.
<Seveas> Maybe we can get canonical to replace apt with something else :)
<teset> hi
<Seveas> hello teset
<^Zew^> hi
<teset> im installing lubuntu 10.04
<jostdotcom> q: how to fix this response using suggested command after apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)/dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<teset> installation seem stop
<Abhijit> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Abhijit> teset, its eol
<teset> at running dpkg
<Abhijit> why don't you get latest version?
<Seveas> jostdotcom: remove the CD from /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> jostdotcom:  are you using some packages from a cdrom? if not  remove the cdrom from your sources listings
<teset> eol?
<teset> i have an old pc
<teset> with ISA audio card
<Abhijit> teset, 10.04 support is going to end whithin a month. why don't you get latest version?
<jostdotcom> will do..thanks.
<teset> ISA audio card
<teset> old..
<greek> alex88, gotcha, will make a note of it :) cheers mate
<jostdotcom> did apt-get upgrade...did not take i guess?
<Seveas> teset: Ubuntu 10.04 (and thus lubuntu 10.04) will no longer receive support/updates. Either get a new PC or run an OS suitable for your old pc. Ubuntu is not that OS I think.
<alex88> have fun
<dr_willis> and you  are sure support for it has been removed from newer versions teset >
<Abhijit> teset, you can still install driver for that in latest ubuntu.
<teset> ISA audio??
<teset> i have not  soundblaster
<Seveas> Abhijit: isa sound card also indicates a pc that was build in the last century. No way unity & co will run on that.
<teset> but yamaha old opl3 sax....
<marcreichelt> Hi there! Did anyone get VirtualBox (package 'virtualbox') to run ob Ubuntu 12.04 (latest updates)?
<Abhijit> then use lubuntu or xubuntu in that cas teset
<Ben64> marcreichelt: yes
<jostdotcom> i thought apt-get distro-upgrade would have given me the latest version for all....
<dr_willis> teset:  test with a lubuntu  12.04 live cd perhaps
<Seveas> Abhijit: even that... It's a piece of unsupportable trash :)
<Abhijit> :-)
<marcreichelt> I can't get it to run on my newest Laptop because it has warnings when compiling the kernel module virtualbox-dkms...
<Seveas> (not lubuntu/xubuntu, the HW)
<Abhijit> Arch is the way!
<marcreichelt> It runs fine on my ThinkPad, though :/
<Seveas> Abhijit: and grease is the word!
<Abhijit> :-p
<teset> there no way for ISA yamaha card????
<marcreichelt> Ben64, how did you get it to run? Or didn't you have problems with DKMS?
<Touhou11> jostdotcom: If you want a version of Linux which upgrades automatically (rolling release), you might like Debian Testing or Arch Linux
<Seveas> marcreichelt: is there a specific reason you want virtualbox instead of kvm and virt-manager?
<dr_willis> teset:  Try a 12.04 lubuntu live cd and see if you get sound...
<Ben64> marcreichelt: uh, i just ran it
<marcreichelt> Seveas, yes (and I also use KVM, but for other reasons)
<jostdotcom> understood...i like ubuntu...just got to watch that from now on...thanks all
<teset> i know that new linux kernel dont support  ISA audio.....
<Seveas> marcreichelt: ok, just wanted to make sure you're aware of alternatives as I don't have an actual answer :)
<teset> maybe new Lubuntu des it???
<Abhijit> teset, this page says something about setting up old isa card. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<Ben64> teset: how do you know it doesn't support it
<marcreichelt> somehow the DKMS module can't be built because there is an 'implicit declaration of the function do_mmap'...
<teset> ISA too old
<Seveas> teset: newer kernels still support ISA audio. However, if your PC still has ISA audio, it's probably too old to run any modern, supported distro reasonably well.
<Seveas> !virtualbox | marcreichelt this may help
<Ben64> teset: you should just get a newer computer then
<ubottu> marcreichelt this may help: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<teset> audio work on my pc with Puppy 4.3
<rking> Dang. I wonder if I really need 50 *.ubuntu.com sources
<teset> no sound with last 5.5 puppy..
<Seveas> teset: then run puppy. Why switch?
<marcreichelt> Seveas, no, it doesn't
<marcreichelt> it seems I am affected by this bug: md64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<teset> i want install a python sotware....
<marcreichelt> arghh
<teset> anki2
<marcreichelt> I mean this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1008966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016165 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1008966 virtualbox-guest-dkms 4.1.16-dfsg-2: virtualbox-guest kernel module failed to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘do_mmap’]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rking> precise{,-security}/{main,multiverse,restricted} {amd64,i386} <- Lots of combos
<teset> because i selected Lubuntu...
<teset> installation is stopped
<teset> on running DPKG
<teset> 85%
<Seveas> teset: we've told you numerous times now that 10.04 is out of support, that lubuntu is not the best choice for your pc and that really, your pc is too old. We will not be able to help you.
<teset> and Cd driver run....
<teset> ok
<teset> pentium2..
<Ben64> i got pentium 2 computers for free about 10 years ago, i'm sure you can get something better now
<teset> now i will have Grub problem....
<Seveas> yes. That's 20 years old. Trash it.
<Touhou11> Don't trash it, that PC is fine for a lot of things
<Seveas> as a doorstop maybe
<Touhou11> I love the idea that Linux can't be run on an old PC... maybe with Unity
<Ben64> melt down into a cube
<teset> with puppy i surf the web
<teset> ok
<Touhou11> You just need to use a more suitable Linux distribution, Ubuntu is too bloated these days
<teset> install is going...
<ntzrmtthihu777> hell make a server outta em, run minecraft ;)
<dr_willis> I most likely have 5 better pcs in the garrage,, i cant give away
<Ben64> minecraft wont work on a p2
<teset> 93
<ntzrmtthihu777> :(
<dr_willis> I imagine my  $35 raspberrypi has better specs. ;P
<Ben64> it does
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: how are those? I've been hearing alot about them
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  they do xbmc well. and used one as a znc server for a while.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I just discoverd xbmc the other day, damn cool it is.
<rking> Dang. Some of these things are pretty nice. I'm glad to be learning Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i got xbmc on my android phone now,
<rking> dr_willis: What do you think of it?
<dr_willis> it being what? ;)
<rking> xbmc
<dr_willis> works very well onc eyou learn to use it
<rking> Cool
<^Zew^> VLC works good  still likw the look of xbmc
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: just discovered the .ogg format <3
<dr_willis> xbmc does a lot more then what vlc does...
<Touhou11> does xmbc for Raspberry Pi support the same features as the full version? Or does it support a restricted set of codecs?
<dr_willis> Touhou11:  basically the same
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: tell me, if you install xbmc on an ubuntu install that did not come with it pre-installed does it create the login option or do you have to do that manually?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i got the xbmc session option here. Im not sure if thats from  xmbc in the repos.. or from the xbmc ppa im using
<Ububegin> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 but want to upgrade to the latest Qt https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/qt4-qmake/4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 .. How should I go about updating to this ? I cant update my Ubuntu for various reasons.
<dr_willis> I tend to put xbmc on the 2nd monitor
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: 2 monitors? so jelly. oh well, still lovin my touchscreen :D
<PudgePacket> Ok, so i've been trying to install the driver for my wireless usb adapter for some time now and i keep running into hurdles.
<PudgePacket> First, the install script required make
<PudgePacket> which i was able to download, transfer to the computer, and install
<dr_willis> PudgePacket:  you sure the addational-drivers tool dosent show the pacakges for the wifi thing?
<PudgePacket> Then make required gcc, which i haven't been able to install, namely because it has so many prerequisites and i can't find them all.
<dr_willis> I got a $5 wifi usb dongle on amazon that works out of the box.. ifi got a laptop i need to get the other wifi going via a download.. i use the cheap wifi to get the built in one going
<ntzrmtthihu777> PudgePacket: save your self a load of trouble, hook up with ethernet and intsall.
<dr_willis> running a wire - is the  easiest way   ;)
<PudgePacket> ntzrmtthihu777 the ethernet port is broken. that's why im using wireless
<PudgePacket> dr_willis, where can i find the additional-drivers tool?
<dr_willis> PudgePacket:  what ubuntu  version?
<PudgePacket> lubuntu 12.10
<Ububegin> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 but want to upgrade to the latest Qt https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/qt4-qmake/4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 .. How should I go about updating to this ? I cant update my Ubuntu for various reasons.
<dr_willis> under the  software sources tool. the  last tab for 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> PudgePacket: then in the software center
<dr_willis> you  will still need some sort of network connection
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ububegin: maveric is no longer supported, methinks.
<Seveas> Ububegin: the best answer is "you don't". You'll spend more time in recompiling many apps and fixing resulting bugs than it takes to update to 12.10
<PudgePacket> dr_willis, so there's basically nothing I can do until I can find another wireless adapter that ubuntu will support out of the box?
<ntzrmtthihu777> this ^
<Seveas> So those "various reasons" you have need to be fixed. What are they?
<Touhou11> Ububegin: You could always compile Qt from source, otherwise upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu
<PudgePacket> It's quite annoying, I have another computer sitting here with internet and I still can't get the other working
<ntzrmtthihu777> PudgePacket: without getting stuck in dependency hell.
<PudgePacket> :/
<Ububegin> Touhou11: Oh bugger... thanks
<dr_willis> PudgePacket:  its dooable.. the
<ntzrmtthihu777> PudgePacket: you may be able to make a bash script to grab your dependencies on the working machine...
<dr_willis> that tool will show if you need to compile or not
<Capprentice> What tool should I use to clone my whole HDD ? I have 500 GB SATA HDD, now I have purchased 1TB SATA HDD. I have Ubuntu , Windows and Fedora on my old HDD. When I clone my HDD should I have to keep the partition structure ? Should I use remastersys for copying the system ?
<Ben64> Capprentice: you could still boot off the old one and use the new one as storage
<Seveas> Capprentice: copying it over with dd and then using gparted to create an additional 500GB partition may work
<Seveas> Capprentice: though I would do what Ben64 said or just reinstall everything if you don't want the 500GB one anymore
<Capprentice> Ben64,  Both of them are healthy HDD. So yes Im now using it. I just want to switch my Old HDD with new one. New one came with 7500 RPM and OLD one is 5700 RPM
<Ben64> Capprentice: well then you can use dd, or i think gparted can copy partitions to a new drive
<Capprentice> Seveas,  Yes I agree, but installing from scratch is a tiresome job. I have make lots of customizations by following numerous guides on the internet, more of those I dont remmber. If I lost everything it gonna take lots of time to do so.
<Capprentice> Ben64,  Im not much confident about using command line. Is there any gui tool that can do the same ? In Gparted I dont see an option for drive cloning. Where Is the option located ?
<PudgePacket> Ok, so as a last resort, is there any way (because i've installed using Wubi tool) that I can go into the windows partition and grab the wireless usb adapter drivers?
<bekks> PudgePacket: Most likely, you cant.
<VinceThePrince> Anyone have experience with GlobalProtect VPN and Ubuntu?
<ponke_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blinkyb> Hi. I need help with Empathy please
<blinkyb> How can I set my Lavabit email to work with Empathy instant messaging? https://lavabit.com/settings.html
<dr_willis> empathy does email?
<bekks> Not until today :)
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is it possible to install ubuntu desktop in non graphical mode ?
<dr_willis> you mean use a text based installer?
<aLeSD> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> alternative installer or the mini cd.
<dr_willis> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aLeSD> ok thanks
<dr_willis> no alt  cd for  12.10
<edu> Hi there, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 wih default gnome and devilspie to open a script (it opens screen+irssi) in Terminal. I want it to move to a diferent workspace. The problem is that in devilspie I cannot match application_name because I only want that script not all terminals I open. Is there a way to change the application_name in bash? Thanks
<Touhou11> Or you can use the server version, that doesn't install any GUI by default
<aLeSD> dr_willis, so ? 12.10 ... ?
<aLeSD> dr_willis, what about install server edition ... then install unity ?
<bekks> aLeSD: Install a desktop kernel, in addition, and you'll have a full blown unity desktop then.
<MorpheusxNL> anyone has an idea what we can expect in 13.04
<MorpheusxNL> as in new features
<Touhou11> I don't think there many new features, most developers have been moved onto Ubuntu Phone
<ceegee> hi there
<Anonissimus> having a problem with a java applet in chromium
<Anonissimus> the one on the sun page loads fine
<Anonissimus> bu this an ssl vpn aplet that just won't load in chromium
<ceegee> I created a LUKS encrypted partition and want it to get mountet on boot. I edited the /etc/crypttab file and executed update-initramfs -u -k all, but I will not be asked for its password on boot
<ceegee> what am I doing wrong?
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> I upgraded to 12.04 yesterday, and now my /tmp folder is completely empty after reboot
<MorpheusxNL> dpy: did you expect soemthing else?
<dpy> I hate this behaviour, therefore I once added TMPTIME=60 to /etc/default/rcS, but nothing honoured that variable, so it seems
<dpy> has it changed?
<MorpheusxNL> dpy: well i assume that when you upgrade that those things will be reset
<dpy> no it didn't, it still reads TMPTIME=60
<dpy> but the bootclean initscript is gone as well
<dpy> so my guess is the mechanism for clean /tmp has changed
<dpy> cleaning
<MorpheusxNL> dpy: that i don't know.
<aLeSD> is there any alternative to freeNX ?
<dpy> ah, "Cleaning the /tmp is done by /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf now."
<bekks> aLeSD: "nomachine nx"
<vlt> Hello. I have a “home” folder icon on my desktop but I don’t know how it came there. ~/Desktop is empty. Any idea?
<aLeSD> lol
<bekks> aLeSD: Thats the alternative to freenx.
<dpy> but that file still source /etc/default/rcS and uses TMPTIME
<aLeSD> bekks: I have a machine under virtual box and I want to access it in a fast way remotely
<dpy> I guess some other moronic script did a rm -rf /tmp/*
<HorizonXP> hey guys, trying to figure out how to fix this piece of code: https://github.com/mattupstate/flask-social/blob/develop/flask_social/views.py#L198
<bekks> aLeSD: Then either freenx or nx are your choices.
<dpy> ah
<HorizonXP> basically, that redirect function returns a BaseResponse object that isn't iterable, so it raises an exception back on line 205
<dpy> I read here that, if during the upgrade disk space runs out, /tmp/* is the first one that will be "automagically" cleaned
<HorizonXP> easiest thing is to have it return a None object, and then use a conditional to figure out what to do
<HorizonXP> oh crap
<HorizonXP> wrong channel :-/
<HorizonXP> sorry!
<jony> if I setup in fstab to mount a network share in a folder, I must restart my PC every time when I want to mount that share?
<dr_willis> jony:  no
<bekks> No, thats not necessary.
<jony> dr_willis, but I'm migrating very often between networks and I plan to put in fstab different shares from different networks
<bekks> jony: Which still doesnt enforce reboots to mount your shares.
<dr_willis> use the noauto option. mount when needed
<dr_willis> bbl
<Mavrik> jony, I suggest you check out autofs
<vlt> Hello. I have a “home” folder icon on my desktop but I don’t know how it came there. ~/Desktop is empty. Any idea?
<purplerain> Doing full upgrade (incl. updating kernel to 3.2.0.38) via dist-upgrade broke my (K)ubuntu, i got flickering webcam and tearing screen. But when i choose previous kernel version which is 3.2.0.37 from GRUB the issue won't fix. What to do?
<jony> Mavrik, I can mount with that in a folder and be it writeable?
<jony> bekks, how can I reload fstab without restarting?
<Hyperiant> How can I fix compiz eating up all my CPU?
<bekks> jony: You dont have to reload it at all. Eadd an entry for /my/share and just sudo mount /my/share
<jony> bekks, if I mount like this, in the mounted folder the content it's only read-only :(
<bekks> jony: Then your entry has to be changed to mount it r/w.
<bekks> jony: Or even changed to be mountable by users.
<jony> I tried this: sudo smbmount //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server -o user=jony
<jony> bekks, I tried this: sudo smbmount //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server -o user=jony
<bekks> jony: Thats not an entry for the /etc/fstab
<jony> bekks, but it mounts only read-only
<bekks> jony: Then your user does not have write permissions on that share.
<jony> bekks, it haves, because if I connect to the share via file manager "Connect to Server..." function, it will mount the share with full rights
<schueler33> moin
<GeilerHengst31> Ouh man..
<schueler30> moin
<schueler33> wo seit ihr????
<schueler30> schütteee
<GeilerHengst31> Mein 12.40 bekommt andauernd fehlermeldungen.
<wo> dopmenik isn spasst
<DJones> !de |
<ubottu> : In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<schueler30> malin und niklas dream
<Ben64> we don't need 4 copies of you, schueler30 schueler33 GeilerHengst31 wo
<TakeItEZ> !ops | schueler* GeilerHengst31 wo spamkids
<ubottu> schueler* GeilerHengst31 wo spamkids: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<schueler30>  j
<schueler30> j
<schueler30> j
<schueler30> j
<FloodBot1> schueler30: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wo> j
<schueler33> ja wie englisch
<schueler33> z
<DJones> !de > schueler33:
<Ben64> DJones: they're clones, its not worth it
<schueler33> makker
<schueler30> ich fick luther gruß schütte
<TakeItEZ> teacher left the room...
<jony> dr_willis, but I'm migrating very often between networks and I plan to put in fstab different shares from different networks
<wo> iiii9
<jony> I'm migrating very often between networks and I plan to put in fstab different shares from different networks
<jony> does not slows down the system?
<wo> lo
<GeilerHengst31> idk
<elky> DJones, sorry, didn't see you there
<jony> if for. ex a network share specified in fstab is from another network and it's not available
<schueler30> jony du penner geh weg
<jony> schueler30, what?
<TakeItEZ> jony: ignore them
<jony> who can help me with fstab?
<Ben64> jony: could you repeat the question, all on one line, with all relevant details?
<superdo> hi, anyone succ. figured out, how to switch Firefox to fullsceen on a two monitor system (laptop+monitor)
<superdo> it goes always to the attached monitor..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm chatin' through dolphin...pretty sweet
<jony> I'm migrating very often between some networks and I want the easiest method how to mount different network shares from different networks in /mnt folder (for ex) with full write access
<Ben64> jony: yeah that'd probably be fstab. check this out - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<FerkSwe> Hey, I'm having this annoying issue where my regional settings revert all the time. Here's a picture of my settings. They are this way when I log in, but I still have an english keyboard. http://i.imgur.com/MEZDZOI.png
<chicognu> chicao@chicao-VirtualBox:~$ sudo iw phy phy0 interface add ah0 type ibss chicao@chicao-VirtualBox:~$ sudo ifconfig ah0 up SIOCSIFFLAGS: Não há espaço de buffer disponível (there is no buffer space)
<chicognu> anyone know what the problem is ?
<jony> Ben64, but let's say I'm changing from network1 to network2. Does fstab automatically mount the specified shares from network2?
<PieFace57754_> Morning all
<tas> morning
<Ben64> jony: I think it just does it on boot
<jony> that's the problem, I don't want to reboot every time
<PieFace57754_> Quick question, does anyone know how to get the Intel X79 raid working on Ubuntu 12.04? Gparted is showing the two (RAID1) drives seperately...?
<Ben64> jony: but, you can do "sudo mount -a" to mount everything in fstab
<jony> Ben64, that's the problem, I don't want to reboot every time
<jony> Ben64, but what will happen to unavailable shares? it will slow down the mounting process?
<Ben64> it just wont mount
<chicognu> When i try to up a virtual wireless interface it says there is no buffer space, why ?
<bekks> jony: You dont have to reboot for mountng a share.
<TakeItEZ> jony: you need to set smbmount suid-root, then you can mount those shares as user. just define them all in fstab with credentials etc. + "noauto" option
<Ben64> don't need to suid anything : /
<Us3r_Unfriendly> http://postimage.org/image/kyspz1ty5/ using dolping and irssi ubuntu
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: to mount winshares as user you need
<Ben64> just sudo mount -a
<bekks> TakeItEZ: Not needed to suid something.
<Ben64> setuid is almost always the wrong way to do something
<bekks> TakeItEZ: Add the oprion to mount as user into the fstab - done.
<TakeItEZ> thats root, not user (sudoers even)
<Cv_> Hello every body
<Cv_> i need help
<bekks> TakeItEZ: Please take a look at the mount options before suggesting to setuid something unnecessarily.
<PieFace57754_> At the right place then :)
<Cv_> im instaling ubuntu 13.04 in oem mode
<bekks> Cv_: Then the right place is #ubuntu+1 :)
<Cv_> after run the prep end user configuration im shutdown
<Cv_> sorry
<captainlinux> Let's say I have Ubuntu installed on my hdd. If I shrink the size of my hdd, create a new partition and install, for example windows 7. Will it mess up grub on that hdd?
<TakeItEZ> bekks: try it
<Seveas> captainlinux: no, but it will mess up your filesystem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> captainlinux: yes
<Ben64> captainlinux: shrinking won't mess up grub. creating a partition won't either. installing windows will mess grub up though.
<bekks> TakeItEZ: I know it is the wrong approach to use setuid, when there is a mount option giving users full access to mount/unmount.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> captainlinux: your talking about dual booting?
<edu_____1> which command uses when i press Crtl+Alt+T?
<captainlinux> So It's like Windows will install it's own bootloader, right?
<Ben64> yeah
<Us3r_Unfriendly> captainlinux: windows will rewrite the mbr
<TakeItEZ> bekks: "users" as mount option still fails until smbmount isn't setuid root
<captainlinux> Just trying to understand the process of how grub and the bootloader works...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> captainlinux: so after install of windows you'll redo your grub from within a live cd
<captainlinux> In general.
<captainlinux> But if I install Windows first and Ubuntu based OS it will ask me if I want to install the OS alongside windows... So basically the OS will install GRUB and add Windows to the boot menu?
<Ben64> captainlinux: correct
<captainlinux> So it's like the mbr points to the bootloader and everytime I install another OS it gets overwritten and pointed to the just-installed os's bootloader?
<Cv_> the ubuntu+1 work?
<bekks> captainlinux: The MBR contains the bootloader, it doesnt point to it.
<jony> Ben64, it worked with fstab, now the share is writeable, TY!
<jony> bekks, it worked with fstab, now the share is writeable, TY!
<captainlinux> Oh, okay. So it's more like the windows mbr (which contains the bootloader) gets deleted and grub is placed instead and vice versa?
<jony> TakeItEZ, how can I set the suid-root?
<bekks> jony: You dont have to do it, since it already works for you - as you just said.
<jony> so after connecting to another network, just lunch sudo mount -a ?
<TakeItEZ> jony: you don#t need if you use sudo
<jony> bekks, so after connecting to another network, just lunch sudo mount -a ?
<bekks> jony: If the /etc/fstab reflects your shares, yes.
<PieFace57754_> If anyone has time to look at this Intel X79 Raid question I'd be really appreciative http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125501&p=12557010
<jony> bekks, and fstab just skips those specified shares which are unavailable?
<TakeItEZ> jony: if you are using several different networks, its worth the time to look at "guessnet" to automate those mounts
<bekks> jony: Just test it :)
<captainlinux> And in grub the os-prober is responsible for the detection of other operating systems installed on the hdd?
<bekks> captainlinux: Yes.
<jony> bekks, I will do that, TY!
<bekks> PieFace57754_: Your board does not have a hardware raid controller, so you cant use a hardware RAID. You have to setup a software RAID, when wanting to have a mirror across your disks.
<captainlinux> So that when I have for example ubuntu installed then I additionally did a windows install, then repaired grub with live cd it will rewrite the mbr and the os-prober will detect windows and put it to the grub menu list?
<bekks> captainlinux: Yes.
<jony> TakeItEZ, you specified the "noauto" function, what does it do?
<captainlinux> bekks: Okay, thank you very much. That helped me a lot to understand the whole process! :)
<captainlinux> Thanks to everyone.
<captainlinux> Have a nice day.
<TakeItEZ> jony: what it says: it doesn#t mount automatically, you have to mount manually
<bekks> jony: It skips automounting.
<TakeItEZ> jony: "man mount"
<ee12059>       /join #nome
<ee12059> ht
<jony> so when I lunch "mount -a" it will not mount my specified shares?
<bekks> If you set them to noauto - no.
<jony> bekks, and how can I mount a "nouato" share then?
<serpenthelm> Is there a way to open a nautilus folder from an html file via a link? This is for local use only
<bekks> jony: by typing sudo mount /mountpoint/of/your/share
<jony> bekks, TY I will try that
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I solved my problem; if you find anybody who experiences unity breaking after installing fglrx, tell them to run sudo apt-get update and sudi
<Hyperiant> *sudo apt-get upgrade until there's no more
<Hyperiant> Then reboot and it's fixed
<doomlord> pointer Edge-Flipping in desktop wall , unity: sometimes it doesn't trigger - any ideas what could cause that - clash with the dock , clash with hotcorner triggering perhaps
<doomlord> seems intermittent, e.g. if the dock activates the edge-flipping stops working for a little while (fix by manually activating expo)
<Jarris> boot stuck becouse /home can not be mounted. pressing "M" and entering "vgchange -ay" solves that. i think it is becouse the secound disk is decryptet by a keyfile, which is placed at disk one.. both disks contain lvm partitions. could anyone help me fixing this? thx in advance
<OerHeks> edu edu_ edu__ edu___  edu______1 2 3 4 5 6 7 why are you logged in 17 times ?
<serpenthelm> ubuntu precise virtual box and vagrant do not work together due to an incompatibility in version number of virtualbox
<serpenthelm> got same error on a quantal install
<serpenthelm> precise uses 4.1.12 and quantal 4.1.18
<serpenthelm> i upped it to 4.2.x and it failed completely
<nwillems> Hello there. I'm trying to setup a small network and would like to setup a DHCP server, which package is preferred? I see some talk about dnsmasq and dhcp3-server
<bekks> serpenthelm: Then you did something wrong, to be honest. In #vbox there is no such problem known. And there, it woulf be known first. :)
<serpenthelm> k
<serpenthelm> edu is preading
<OerHeks> edu edu_ edu__ edu___ edu____ edu____10 edu____11 edu____12 edu____13 edu_____ edu_____1 edu_____2 edu_____3 edu_____4 edu_____5 edu_____6 edu_____7 edu_____8 edu_____9 edu______ why do you have 20 clones ?
<serpenthelm> keep asking, more appear
<serpenthelm> think we have tribbles
<serpenthelm> each using a diferent subdomain
<serpenthelm> of freenode
<selena2013> upgrade my ram runs faster now
<gnuLix> Hello, guys. I use Qt and more specific "QProcess" to run the command "sudo su" and I would like to enter my password in a QTextEdit. As a result I receive "no tty present". What I can do in this case?
<bekks> gnuLix: Dont run sudo su, use sudo -i instead.
<gnuLix> bekks: this is the result->
<gnuLix> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<gnuLix> Sorry, try again.
<gnuLix> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<gnuLix> Sorry, try again.
<gnuLix> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<gnuLix> Sorry, try again.
<gnuLix> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<bekks> Then you have to specify an askpass program at least.
<bekks> sudo su is a very bad idea, that was my point.
<gnuLix> bekks: I am really sorry for the stupid question but how should I specify an askpass program?
<bekks> gnuLix: you could use ssh -t to localhost, using pubkey auth.
<gnuLix> bekks. I see. Thank you very much!
<freddy__> I want to give my nic more than one ip. How do I do that cli?
<jerrycan321> test
<somsip> !test | jerrycan321
<ubottu> jerrycan321: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<mawk> hi
<mawk> motd
<aguitel> i am using radeon driver ,what need to install ,this xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd or this xserver-xorg-radeon ?
<mJayk> aa
<zxiest> Hello :-)
<cfhowlett> zxiest, greetings
<zxiest> let's say I have ls *.rb and I would like to do something on each of the files, how can I do this? Should I use a pipe | ?
<leex_> zxiest: for f in *.rb; do; ... your command goes here...; done
<zxiest> leex_:  nothing simpler than that? I remember having seen something as easy as forwarding the output of our command to another
<leex_> zxiest: well yes, for that you can use a pipe: (this is a kind of useless example, but:) cat file | grep hello will
<leex_> zxiest: maybe you could describe your usecase a bit better
<zxiest> I would like to run ruby -Itest [filename goes here] on each file found in: ls test/**/*_test.rb
<cesam1> salut les  amis
<cesam1> comment vous allez?
<cfhowlett> !fr|cesam1,
<ubottu> cesam1,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IdleOne> !fr | cesam1 Bien merci.
<ubottu> cesam1 Bien merci.: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cesam1> yah! let's go!
<cesam1> I can speak english!
<fatninja> /W $ME
<zxiest> !ar|zxiest,
<ubottu> zxiest,: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<zxiest> !arabic|zxiest,
<ubottu> zxiest,: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<leex_> zxiest: find + xargs
<cesam1> Dears, can someone help me find a cyber cafe control software for ubuntu?
<fatninja> ok so, I have a serious problem going on on 12.10. I try to record something with my microphone using audacity, it hears super ok but, there is a irritating noise (the mic isn't the problem because I tested it on a windows computer and worked like a charm)
<Kajover> when is raring going to be released in april?
<zxiest> leex_: cool, thanks :-)
<bekks> leex_: zxiest: no need for xargs: find ... -exec yourcommand {} \;
<leex_> bekks: or that ;)
<leex_> there are many ways to handle this
<zxiest> bekks: $1 would be the result of find?
<bekks> zxiest: No.
<bekks> zxiest: {} from the example above is the result of find.
<theadmin> $1 normally refers t the first argument of a script.
<zxiest> bekks: cool, thank you very much :-)
<zxiest> theadmin: thanks :-)
<zxiest> bekks: thank you very much! Working :-)
<bekks> zxiest: You're welcome :)
<Jemt> Hi. I just switched from Ubuntu 10.10 to 12.10 on my MacBookPro. Unfortunately my .Xmodmap (http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WvxBFPku) no longer works. I use it to map the Alt key to my Cmd key. It's like Ubuntu doesn't realize that I release the Cmd key (which is no working as Alt key) when I switch windows with Cmd (Alt) + Tab. Suggestions ?
<theadmin> Jemt: Use xev to verify that Cmd emits these keycodes.
<Jemt> Well, the window switcher shows up - but it doesn't disappear and open the selected window, when I release the keys
<Jemt> theadmin, Ok, trying that
<fire> if i am installing ubuntu 12.10 than when ever ubuntu 13.04 is released i have to isntall my system again ?
<cfhowlett> fire,  you can direct upgrade
<theadmin> fire: Not at all, you can just upgrade from within Ubuntu, it's a click of a button
<Seveas> fire: no, that would be too annoying :)
<Jemt> theadmin, well, obviously they do. The task/window switcher is displayed. But the key press is not released when I release the keys
<john_rambo> I just installed privoxy. I tried modifying /etc/privoxy/config but cant understand what to do
<theadmin> Jemt: Oh, huh, that's the weirdest thing ever.
<Seveas> john_rambo: have you tried reading the documentation?
<fire> so just installing once i am done and i can have that installed system forever  ?
<theadmin> fire: Pretty much, until you break it :P
<Jemt> theadmin: Yea :-/
<Seveas> fire: well, you'll need to upgrade it to the new release every 6 months
<fire> theadmin: cool :D
<Seveas> fire: or every two years if you stick to LTS versions
<fire> theadmin: if i break it there will be a way to fix it right ?
<john_rambo> Seveas, Yes. ......... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy    But I cant find that line
<theadmin> fire: Most of the time
<DBoyz> Hi. How do I make libreoffice to auto update to it's latest stable version?
<fire> that's cool
<theadmin> !latest | DBoyz
<ubottu> DBoyz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> fire, not exactly.  you can keep the version you've already installed, you can directly upgrade to the very next version.  If you SKIP a version, you have to install again.  If you want to use ubuntu for the long term, I'd suggest you install the Long Term Support version 12.04.  Covered for 5 years!
<john_rambo> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/LtEC76y2
<DBoyz> then what should i replace "latest stable version" with?
<theadmin> DBoyz: Just use whatever Ubuntu comes with, as long as you keep it up to date via the Update Manager
<Jemt> BRB
<theadmin> DBoyz: That works fine most of the time. If you *need* some of the 4.x features you can download it from libreoffice.org though.
<fire> cfhowlett: than the version of packages that will be available on LTS release are same to the packages on the regular release ?
<cfhowlett> DBoyz, if you want the latest, download directly from libre office and install
<theadmin> fire: No, packages will be older, but it's usually more stable this way.
<Seveas> john_rambo: line 776
<fire> theadmin: ok
<DBoyz> theadmin: okay. i thought the update manager's coverage doesn't include libreoffice
<cfhowlett> fire, no. diffrent packages for different versions.
<DBoyz> thanks
<theadmin> DBoyz: It includes any apps that come with Ubuntu.
<DBoyz> thanks
<theadmin> DBoyz: (or those you install through the Software Centre)
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Seveas> john_rambo: though if you use it just for you, the default is fine too. That change is only needed if you want other computers to use yours as proxy.
<Kartagis> hi. how do I determine where my JDK is? this package is telling me to export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk. so I did that and I've verified the path exists but I'm getting an error "Set the JAVA_HOME environment variable to the pathname of the directory where your JDK is installed.
<Kartagis> "
<fatninja> ok so, I have a serious problem going on on 12.10. I try to record something with my microphone using audacity, it hears super ok but, there is a irritating noise (the mic isn't the problem because I tested it on a windows computer and worked like a charm)
<theadmin> Kartagis: ls -l /etc/alternatives/java will tell you
<john_rambo> Seveas, I will be using it just for me.........So I need to uncomment that line ? Which one ? http://pastebin.com/rR8JwG0v
<Seveas> john_rambo: if it's just for you, you don't need to make any change
<Seveas> john_rambo: just use 127.0.0.1 as proxy instead of 192.168.0.1
<Kartagis> thanks theadmin
<john_rambo> Seveas, Okay ...Iam trying that now in FF
<Kartagis> theadmin: same message. should I point to the binary or the folder?
<theadmin> Kartagis: Likely to the folder where the java binary is, I'm not too sure
<Kartagis> theadmin: same error :S
<OerHeks> edu
<theadmin> Kartagis: Try the one above it (e.g. /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/ or such)
<theadmin> Kartagis: Oh, I think it's /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre :/
<theadmin> God this Java is crazy
<OerHeks> one more and you have 30 clones eduedu edu_ edu__ edu___ edu____ edu____10 edu____11 edu____12 edu____13 edu____14 edu____15 edu____16 edu____17 edu____18 edu____19 edu____20 edu____21 edu____22 edu_____ edu_____1 edu_____2 edu_____3 edu_____4 edu_____5 edu_____6 edu_____7 edu_____8 edu_____9 edu______
<jrib> uh
<petan> o.o
<Pici> OerHeks: we see, no need to accounce it
<Kartagis> argh
<john_rambo> Seveas,  I tried that with FF & pages are opeing but my ip is the same. Privoxy  doesnt provide anonymous browsing ? WHat does privoxy do then ?
<Kartagis> theadmin: it sure is
<ponke_> john_rambo: Privoxy is a non-caching web proxy with advanced filtering capabilities for enhancing privacy, modifying web page data and HTTP headers, controlling access, and removing ads and other obnoxious Internet junk. Privoxy has a flexible configuration and can be customized to suit individual needs and tastes. It has application for both stand-alone systems and multi-user networks.
<Kartagis> Seveas: do you happen to have any ideas?
<ponke_> begin there, and look up the words/tech. terms you need more info about
<TakeItEZ> john_rambo: "tor" is what you're looking for, i guess
<Kartagis> theadmin: I don't have a -amd64
<Kartagis> I'm on 32bit
<theadmin> Kartagis: Well that's on my machine, it'd be different on 32-bit I guess
<Kartagis> theadmin: how about -common?
<theadmin> Kartagis: I doubt that'd be it...
<pa3lo> hi all
<cfhowlett> pa3
<cfhowlett> pa3lo, greetings
<vnc786>  how do i remove libre office 3.6 completely and install 4.0 thru command line(i have downloaded LO .deb)
<theadmin> vnc786: cd to where they are and "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<cfhowlett> vnc786, sudo apt-get purge OLDlibreoffice   then sudo dpkg -i NEWlibreoffice
<dryhay> hi. sometimes my ibus stops working. why? how to call it back? ubuntu forums related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116673
<NightRavenXS> Hey guys, I need some assistance
<NightRavenXS> Is there a keyboard layout indicator applet?
<NightRavenXS> or it comes built in with GNOME 3?
<howlafei> hello all
<ak5_> how do I check my ubuntu version from CLI
<bekks> ak5_: lsb_release -a
<ak5_> tks
<gagarin> hello i have a problem loging in, when i enter my password i get a black screen for like half a second and then it returns to the login screen again
<gagarin> how can i fix it?
<cycle-lin> dsad
<cycle-lin> 怎么用啊
<bekks> gagarin: Can you log in onto a console?
<gagarin> bekks: yes
<bekks> gagarin: Then check free disk space.
<fishsponge> we're seeing port 49490 going from a server to a NAS device trying to umount a volume... why is port 49490 used for umount over NFS??
<gagarin> bekks: how do i do that? also, i can login into the guest account wihout any problems. i've got this problem after the update
<bekks> gagarin: After which update? And you can check free disk space using df -h
<gagarin> bekks: i did an apt-get get upgrade , and after that ive got this problem
<fishsponge> also, when I run "df" i see the server trying to connect to our NAS device over NFS using port 49490... any ideas??
<bekks> fishsponge: You dont see connections using df. You can see mountpoints and disk usage using df.
<gagarin> bekks: maybe it has something to do with Xauthority file?
<bekks> gagarin: Check your free disk space.
<fishsponge> bekks, well it definitely happens in umount...
<gagarin> bekks: i did , i have free space
<bekks> fishsponge: It doesnt. Pastebin all the output you can see, please.
<bekks> gagarin: how much...? in % please.
<gagarin> bekks: it says that 26% is used
<fishsponge> bekks, unfortunately I cannot pastebin the output - I am seeing these ports in our firewall logs, which I cannot pastebin...
<bekks> fishsponge: So you do not see them in df. Thats what you said before.
<fishsponge> basically, everything is working normally, but umount is very slow and eventually then works, but it seems to connect to the NAS device on port 49490
<bekks> fishsponge: And obviously, when having something mounted using NFS e.g., NFS will have to use some ports for accessing the share.
<fishsponge> bekks, we have allowed NFS through our firewall and browsing around the NAS share works fine - it's just umount, for example which takes ages and our firewall logs dropped packets for port 49490
<bekks> fishsponge: Then allow that port, and/or ask the vendor support of your NAS what its doing using that port.
<paulcsiki> Hello
<fishsponge> bekks, I cannot simply allow that port otherwise i'm going against the company's whitelist rules... I may therefore have to phone up Netgear!
<Psi-Jack> A netgear NAS? Holy crap.
<paulcsiki> I'm building up a bash script for backup and I'm getting "binary operator expected"
<lantizia> How can I remove Unity (I'll then pick another DE)... I don't want to see yet another random forum post where someone lists a load of packages they 'think' gets it all - I'm hopefully for a more official way... like perhaps an entry on the ubuntu wiki?
<bekks> fishsponge: Well, the whitelist rules should match reality, not some whishes of some managers behind their desks.
<spacenavigator> can i have webcam whit ubuntu ?
<Psi-Jack> spacenavigator: Of course not!
<iamwhoiam> Psi-Jack: lol
<paulcsiki> My script logic is: "if [ -f /etc/cron.d/zbackupStart_* ]; then"
<paulcsiki> Am I doing something wrong?
<Psi-Jack> paulcsiki: Yes
<spacenavigator> I've skype but I can't use the webcam and I'ts very disegry :( !
<Psi-Jack> paulcsiki: -f works on one file, not multiple.
<Psi-Jack> Second, you're using [ instead of [[
<paulcsiki> Psi-Jack: I understand, I need to identify if there exist any files that match that wildcard filename
<paulcsiki> Psi-Jack: Can you give me a hint on how should I do that?
<Psi-Jack> paulcsiki: glob isn't the answer, then. Perhaps find instead, and check the return code on that.
<paulcsiki> Psi-Jack: Thank you, I will try it
<Psi-Jack> paulcsiki: Actually, I got a better solution.
<paulcsiki> Psi-Jack: really?
<Psi-Jack> if stat --printf='' /path/to/your/files* 2>/dev/null; then echo found; else echo found; fi
<Psi-Jack> Err, second is not found. :P
<paulcsiki> Psi-Jack: Thanks I will try it right now
<Psi-Jack> stat would be the least heavy solution I can think of, but even still, it's not great.
<ChrisWere> I've just upgraded flash player from the ubuntu repos and now I can't watch any videos that arn't YouTube. Any help?
<john_doe_jr> I would like to enter into a bash shell to become root to execute some commands…how do I do that in a shell script?
<jpds> john_doe_jr: Set the commands to NOPASSWD in sudoers.
<john_doe_jr> jpds: is there anyway to do that in a shell script though
<jpds> john_doe_jr: No.
<jpds> john_doe_jr: Because sudo is always going to ask for password.
<jpds> john_doe_jr: Unless you tell it to NOPASSWD.
<ChrisWere> Anyone know what lthe latest flash upgrade is so buggy? I can't play videos that arn't YouTube now.
<frey> Hi. Is there a way for me to get all proprietary WiFi drivers that are available to Ubuntu? I need to have them available on a boot disk.
<john_doe_jr> jpds: for example on a mac I can enter in "bash" to become root
<jpds> john_doe_jr: Right, so do you want to run the script as root completely?
<cfhowlett> frey, pretty sure the DVD iso has them
<iamwhoiam> jpds: unless he returns his password to sudo through the script ? (baaaaad! i know, just asking....)
<john_doe_jr> jpds: yes
<frey> cfhowlett: Thanks. - Do you know what they are called?
<jpds> john_doe_jr: Is it a cron job?
<jpds> john_doe_jr: If not, then do: sudo -i and run it.
<ChrisWere> Does anyone know why there are so many bugs in the latest upgrade?
<rbn> hi, following problem: ubuntu 12.10 shuts down some minutes after booting on an thinkpad edge 320.. any idea?
<paulcsiki> Psi-Jack: Thank you, it works well
<john_doe_jr> cron job
<Psi-Jack> paulcsiki: Yep.
<paulcsiki> I wish you all a great day
<rbn> windows works without problems
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jpds> ChrisWere: Software always has bugs.
<Psi-Jack> paulcsiki: It'll work well until you have a LOT of files matching that pattern.
<cfhowlett> frey, sorry I don't know.  Might I ask why you need ALL the drivers?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, so ... we meet again.  Greetings
<ChrisWere> jpds: Yes but I can't play any flash video that's not YouTube and even that's a little touchy
<paulcsiki> Psi-Jack: I don't plan on having more than two or three entries
<ChrisWere> jpds: I never have these problems with Windows.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, perfect then.
<jpds> ChrisWere: I can play YouTube videos fine.
<paulcsiki> :)
<paulcsiki> Sweet, thanks
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett , greetings to you as well :)
<Psi-Jack> paulcsiki: Just keep that in mind, maybe comment on that. ;)
<ChrisWere> jpds: Oh thanks, you so very helpful. All my problems are now solved.
<Psi-Jack> Or not... heh
<frey> cfhowlett: I'm making a USB bootable Ubuntu for an exam. I don't know what hardware the students will bring, but I need them to be able to hand in remotely.
<userUbu0804> I cannot run Xubuntu from my bootable USB, it gets stuck on that menu. :-/
<howlafei> why i remove wine but i can't clean it up,there always is a wine in dash home
<tqrst> can anyone recommend something like baobab/filelight/ncdu that can sort by the number of files in each directory instead of the size? I have a hard drive that I know contains a *lot* of files, but I'm not sure where the bulk of the files live. Since they are very small, I can't just use the size to find them.
<ChrisWere> So does no-one else have the big in the latest upgrade of Adobe Flash where they can't play any non-youtube videos?
<cfhowlett> frey, for the record, broadcom wifi has improved by leaps and bounds.  My bcm4313 still doesn't work from the default installation, but 3 commands and 2 minutes in terminal fires it up ... don't even need a reboot.
<theadmin> I found a directory called /selinux on my filesystem. Did Ubuntu suddenly start using that?
<frey> cfhowlett: I like the additional drivers tool, but I just need to make sure that it works without internet access.
<cfhowlett> frey, nice.  Short of downloading each and every possible permutation from Ubuntu Software Center, I don't know what else you can do.  Of course, even then ...
<frey> cfhowlett: I'm just sure that if I have 150 students, that I will get many different types of problems. One solution is to have spare USB WiFi dongles for the ones that I don't have a solution for.
<ivotkl> Hello everyone.
<frey> cfhowlett: It would be great to keep a copy of the repo that Ubuntu additional drivers uses on the USB stick.
<theadmin> !aptoncd | frey
<ubottu> frey: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<cfhowlett> frey, standardized (cheap) usb dongles might be the best solution.  pretty sure you can get a great deal for mass quantities at amazon ...
<frey> cfhowlett: I'm using Ubuntu builder at the moment.
<melvin> Hi. With 12.10 Wifi Hotspot to iphone don't work anymore. Connections is made but no data came through. Why is is that after every update the essentials arn't working anymore
<oldude67> easiest way to get rid of old kernels?
<cirro> hi, I'm trying to set up GRUB so that it won't timeout on a failed boot. According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Last_Boot_Failed_or_Boot_into_Recovery_Mode I should change a line in /grub.d/00_header, however the contents of that file and the documentation don't match. As opposed to a set timeout=foo I get a set timeout=${bar}. Any ideas?
<compdoc> oldude67, you might try:  sudo apt-get autoremove
<jhutchins_wk> cirro: Which release are you on?
<oldude67> compdoc, tried still have 6 of them
<bekks> oldude67: apt-get purge name.of.the.package.of.the.old.kernel
<oldude67> bekks,  thanks ill write them down when i reboot. so i dont foobar them.
<compdoc> oldude67, dpkg --list 'linux-image*'
<compdoc> then, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-blah
<compdoc> then I would update grub
<oldude67> k
<bekks> oldude67: You dont have to reboot.
<cirro> jhutchins_wk: I installed a fresh copy of 12.04. I didn't touch anything else.
<bekks> oldude67: Just take a look at: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers and dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<bekks> oldude67: And your current, latest kernel can be gathered by uname -a
<compdoc> be sure you dont remove the current kernel
<bekks> apt-get will warn you twice when doing so.
<cirro> jhutchins_wk: output of grub-install -v: grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-21ubuntu3.9
<teng_> when i choose an app to open some unspecified file, there're multiple icons for a same app, how can i make them one?
<cirro> jhutchins_wk: it's probably just that I don't understand the syntax
<troulouliou_dev> hi how to use gnome-tweak-tool ; i do not understand current theme vs gtk+theme vs shell-theme
<cirro> jhutchins_wk: but I'm scared to muck around too much
<john_rambo> I ahve installed tor b& configured FF but I get this message "Tor is not an HTTP Proxy"
<Okitain> john_rambo: could you elaborate how you did configuration?
<troulouliou_dev> john_rambo,  it is a socks proxy
<Okitain> For example, you could configure Tor as SOCKS5.
<oldude67> bekks, compdoc , ty, got rid of them.
<john_rambo> Okitain, Will that change my ip?
<laf163> I'm use ubuntu12.04 desktop amd64, I installed xinetd+tightvncserver,i can connect from mobile phone by vnc client, and can display gdm, while i input username and password, the connect closed by computer, please help me.
<zetheroo> how can I check if cron is running?
<Okitain> john_rambo: you don't really have an IP with Tor.
<Okitain> if you mean your configuration in proxy settings, then it will only need to change your port.
<john_rambo> Okitain, Then what does tor do ?
<Okitain> it connects you to a random exit node through a complex route.
<Okitain> So your connection has that IP address... and then some other one.
<john_rambo> Okitain, So I enter 127.0.0.1 & port 9050 in SOCKS Host in FF ? & there are 2 options 1 is socks v4 & % which one do I select ?
<john_rambo> 5
<Okitain> Socks5.
<john_rambo> Okay
<ihre> I'm having trouble removing plexmediaserver, on Ubuntu 12.10 Server. dpkg: error processing plexmediaserver (--remove); http://dpaste.com/1022767/
<ihre> How can I remove it manually ?
<Okitain> try to kill it first with rc.d
<ihre> Okitain: update-rc.d: warning: plexmediaserver start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5), I have removed the entry with update-rc.d -f plexmediaserver remove
<ak5_> hi guys, why can't people write to my smb server which is a folder with 777 unix write permissions and has guest ok = yes in the smb.conf
<genii-around> ak5_: You probably want map bad username = guest
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys, How to increase Boot parathion size, We have current machine 28M I need more space please guide me
<danieldangol> do we have devnagari typing tutor for ubuntu
<danieldangol> ??
<Capprentice> You can install IOK from USC.
<danieldangol> id googled it cant found
<bekks> dhanasekaran: use a live cd like gparted.
<Capprentice> Search on Ubuntu Software CENTER.
<danieldangol> cant find in software center
<Capprentice> danieldangol,  what typing tutor u use ?
<danieldangol> i use kalvaro
<Capprentice> GOOGLE for TIPP. Im rite now not on Ubuntu. Indik Keyboard or TIPP may have such features.
<dhanasekaran> bekks: Nothing will hadpen data right
<danieldangol> ok
<bekks> dhanasekaran: Not right. Backup your entire disk before resizing partitions. You may need your backup if doing things wrong.
<holstein> danieldangol: Devanagari ? i think you are spelling it incorretly.. there are also plenty of typing tutors online that will run in *any* browser on any os
<danieldangol> hindi
<danieldangol> it is devnagari
<danieldangol> sorry my bad
<holstein> danieldangol: you can ask them to create a version for linux/ubuntu... or try a native application, or one in the browser
<thiran29303a> can someone tell how to bring up ldap configuration pop up
<danieldangol> you mean tipp
<thiran29303a> i used to do sudo apt-get install ldap-auth-client nscd
<thiran29303a> the pop up doesn't show anymore
<lucky1z> hello I dnloaded the new ubuntu 12.10 and i'm having an issue with installing Skype. Is anyone know anything?
<holstein> lucky1z: i install from http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<bekks> !skype | lucky1z
<ubottu> lucky1z: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lucky1z> ok will give it a shot... brb
<MorpheusxNL> good afternoon
<MorpheusxNL> quit
<Capprentice> ??
<MorpheusxNL> \quit
<helmut_> hi
<daedeloth> when I have the latest fglrx-amdccle-updates package installed, what version of the driver am I supposed to have then?
<locoche> bonjour, j'ai la version mint 12 gnome est ce que je peut mettre la version 3.6 de gnome
<somsip> !fr | locoche
<ubottu> locoche: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<locoche> Hello, I have version mint 12 with gnome - I can put the gnome version 3.6
<felice> sera
<briney> can someone remind me which version has the unity interface? _ i have a functioning 10.04 which i dont want to screw up...
<matzipan> jono: you around/
<lapdis> Is there a way to estimate when tomcat 7.0.37 will be available through apt-get?
<jrib> briney: support for 10.04 on the desktop ends this april
<briney> can it be updated wihtout going to the unity interface?
<bekks> briney: You can use KDE, XFCE, LXDE, or whatever DE you want.
<jrib> briney: you can choose whatever interface you want
<jrib> !notunity | briney
<jrib> ubottu: don't let me down...
<briney> i take it it is possible then to simply use the old gnome?
<alex88> which path should be used for sockets like php-fpm?
<locoche> thank you
<ubottu> briney: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubottu> jrib: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !gnome | briney
<ubottu> briney: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<bekks> briney: Its dead, basically. You have to use Gnome3.
<jrib> briney: if you want something gnome2-like, I'd suggest xfce
<briney> cool thanks a bunch
<danieldangol> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<danieldangol> cant install
<lucky1z> Ok I downloaded the Skype for Ubuntu  and seem to be having an install issue Packet Dependencies can not be resolved -  This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<lucky1z> Im new to installing on Ubuntu sorry guys lol
<jono> matzipan, hey
<jrib> lucky1z: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<jrib> lucky1z: hello?
<lucky1z> hello, idk how to dpkg print foreign architectures
<jrib> lucky1z: open a terminal, type the command, press enter, report back your output
<bekor> hey anyone using Zorin or know have a channel?
<jrib> lucky1z: do you understand?
<lucky1z> No i do not
<jrib> lucky1z: which part do you not understand?
<MalMen> how can i switch my resolve ip to a dns i want ?
<jrib> !resolvconf | MalMen
<ubottu> MalMen: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<lucky1z> where is a terminal ?
<jrib> lucky1z: in dash, you can type "terminal"
<lucky1z> ok 1 sec
<jrib> lucky1z: I'll be back in 5 minutes
<lucky1z> ok yes open
<lucky1z> kk
<Duke_Puke> fy Gabril92
<mephisto> hello friends!
<mephisto>   I have anew laptop and before attempting to create partitions (it has no OS installed by default) I've noticed 4 partitions already there: first one sda1 has boot,lba flags, /dev/sda2 lba flag, a huge unallocated space (expected) and then an ntfs parition /dev/sda4 LENOVO_PART with a "diag" flag, can I just wipe them and start from scratch? (the fat32 doesn't contain any EFI related info)
<jrib> lucky1z: so what was your output?
<lucky1z> i have the terminal open i typed in   dpkg --print-foreign-architectures with no results
<jrib> lucky1z: uname -m
<lucky1z> said command not found
<jrib> lucky1z: try again
<lucky1z> kk 1 sec
<lucky1z> nothing
<jrib> lucky1z: what did you type?
<lucky1z> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<jrib> lucky1z: type "uname -m"
<lucky1z> oh ok
<lucky1z> result =  x86_64
<jrib> lucky1z: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<lucky1z> kk 1 min
<lucky1z> = [sudo] password for unforgiven:
<jrib> lucky1z: enter your password
<Okitain> oh boy, imagine he will.
<Okitain> here.
<lucky1z> brought up = unforgiven@ubuntu:~$
<jrib> lucky1z: now what does "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" return?
<lucky1z> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<lucky1z> oops lol
<lucky1z> = i386
<inashdeen> hi there, I am building some bash script and i want to use zenity for its gui. apparently, I have some problem with --form.  how do i use them?
<jrib> lucky1z: good.  Now what's the name of the skype deb you have?
<lucky1z> 1 sec
<lucky1z> skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<jrib> lucky1z: ok, you may try to install that if you wish.  Alternatively, you can use canonical's partner repository (this way your software will automatically be kept up to date).  You can "/msg ubottu skype" for information about skype from the partner repository
<jrib> lucky1z: I have to leave now
<lucky1z> ok thank you
<Okitain> Waaait, so you put him through all those loops to install the skype package that _had_ a x64 release?
<wontdrinkitself> much better..
<wontdrinkitself> (figured out how to change from the 'quakenet server').
<wontdrinkitself> So, it appears 'league of legends' and related estoerica don't rule the World! :)
<wontdrinkitself> heheheh
<wontdrinkitself> funny shit
<wontdrinkitself> *Burp*.
<Okitain> wontdrinkitself: are you sure that you're on a channel that fits you?
<wontdrinkitself> Definitely not Okitain, at this current juncture! :)
<wontdrinkitself> Again, it's just nice to have a conversation.
<bazhang> !ot | wontdrinkitself
<ubottu> wontdrinkitself: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wontdrinkitself> But, yes - this room isn't for me..
<wontdrinkitself> :)
<wontdrinkitself> right now!
<Okitain> Thanks bazhang
<wontdrinkitself> I'm still trying to figure out this 'pong' machine here..
<wontdrinkitself> tape drive on the vic-20..
<bazhang> wontdrinkitself, please stop
<Xrman> I have problem with matlabs 2012b, as it doesn't installs
<wontdrinkitself> I *hear* the vic-20 epyx 'fast load' cartridge, picks up 'the gurls' ? :P
<wontdrinkitself> Ciao :)
<wontdrinkitself> bye
<Xrman> Error: Cannot locate Java Runtime Environment (JRE).
<Xrman> the error I'm getting with matlab
<Okitain> Xrman: are you sure that you installed one?
<Xrman> well
<Cannabis> hey anyone awake?
<Xrman> JRE is installed, but it shows that dir is wrong for matlab disk inside
<Okitain> there's a package for that in Partner, or a free clone named icetea.
<Okitain> !ask|Cannabis
<ubottu> Cannabis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cannabis> well if u would be patient i was typing it
<Cannabis> -.-
<Xrman> sys / java / jre
<Cannabis> does anyone know how to solve this issue ive had no luck with google i restarted apache2 and it said it couldnt find /var/www/cgi-bin/cgi-wrapper/cgi_wrapper/cgi_wrapper file
<Cannabis> so i used touch and that path and file to create it
<Cannabis> now when i run any php script i get Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/forum/includes/class_core.php on line 317
<Cannabis> what gives
<Okitain> Could you check if anything has install files on that dir?
<Xrman> sys / java / jre / glnx86
<Xrman> does not exit
<horatio_cromwell> is there a way of running .profile again ?
<abyss42> what status code does  returning false on create_detail function when you subclass authorization return?
<horatio_cromwell> or do you have to log off ?
<Okitain> Xrman: could you create a few symlinks?
<Okitain> (and then a bugreport.)
<Cannabis> anyone have a solution to my issue?
<Cannabis> ive been pounding at this for 5 hours
<Xrman> I can't write in error, must ubuntu paste
<Xrman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614003/ so my problem
<Okitain> Cannabis: I'm sorry for trolling, but, uh, reinstall and look in configs?
<Cannabis> i already reinstalled php and apache2
 * genii-around twitches
<Xrman> Okitain what symlinks?
<Cannabis> im not a complete nub bro hence why i finally got on here cuz im out of ideas
<Okitain> Cannabis: go ahead and drop the leetspeek then :)
<Cannabis> huh
<Cannabis> thats just how i talk
<machicola> newbie
<Cannabis> l33t is leetspeak
<TheLordOfTime> Cannabis, sudo apt-get instsll php5-mysql
<TheLordOfTime> er
<TheLordOfTime> sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<Touhou11> Cannabis: sud0 4pt-g3t 1nst4ll php5-mysq1
<Okitain> Xrman: well, go in that directory and create a link to (whatever the JRE resides at)
<Extreme> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Okitain> using ln -s .
 * machicola in awe of Touhou11 l33tness
<Cannabis> lordoftime
<Cannabis> this is what it gives me when i run that http://pastebin.com/fSs8g7kv
<Cannabis> Setting up libapache2-mod-fcgid (1:2.3.6-1.1) ... ERROR: Module fcgid does not exist!
<Cannabis> o.o
<LordOfTime> Cannabis, sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<LordOfTime> (I missed other lines, blame lag)
<Cannabis> i did that
<Cannabis> http://pastebin.com/fSs8g7kv
<Cannabis> has the output
<LordOfTime> Cannabis, did you restart php and apache too?
<Cannabis> it failed to install
 * LordOfTime looks
<LordOfTime> Cannabis, looks like an Apache issue
<Cannabis> ya and i uninstalled apache2 already
<LordOfTime> that i can't help fix
<LordOfTime> the problem is Apache :P
<Cannabis> and reinstalled
<Okitain> Xrman: did that do?
<Sietsem_> Hey, I have a problem with dependencies. I tried installing mono from a repository (badgerports.org). But after installing, I get all kinds of errors. And since mono is available in the official repo's. I want to remove the one I have installed right now. Can someone help me please? :) It is on a remote server
<Sietsem_> I already tried most of: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies . But it doesn't really work out
<Sietsem_> If you need any output, I will be able to give it
<Taneb> Now that Google Reader is closing down, can anyone recommend a RSS reader?
<Okitain> err, why don't you just delete the repo and the packages one by one?
<Taneb> Preferably with good Ubuntu integration
<Sietsem_> I deleted the repo
<Okitain> Taneb: how bout the already-built-in Thunderbird?
<Sietsem_> But deleting the packages doesn't work out
<Taneb> Heh, I've never actually really looked at Thunderbird
<faebser> does anybody have some experience with compiling the alsa-drivers from source?
<Okitain> Sietsem_: go ahead and explain or provide output.
<Sietsem_> Okitain: moment
<Sietsem_> Okitain:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614045/
<Cannabis> lordoftime thanks
<Cannabis> ur hint helped me fix it
<Cannabis> :D
<Okitain> Sietsem_: your apt db is mangled.
<Okitain> Sorry, can't remember how to fix it.
<Okitain> yet.
<onward> Wasn't there a dummy package that builds and teaches how to make a package?
<Sietsem_> :( No problem
<IonutVan> hi
<jrib> !packaging | onward
<ubottu> onward: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Xrman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614003/
<jrib> onward: there is.  I don't remember the name, but it should be in the debian packaging guide iirc
<Xrman> matlab 2012b, java 7 6 instlaled
<IonutVan> I have access to a ubuntu machine, how I now if it is "ubuntu 10.04.4 desktop lts" or "ubuntu 10.04.4 lts server"?
<Okitain> Sietsem_: try dpkg -P -force-all mono-relevant-package.
<IonutVan> lsb_release says:  Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<LordOfTime> IonutVan, there's not really a difference, if its "server" it shouldn't have a GUI unless manually installed
<Sietsem_> Okitain: It was --force-all, not -force-all. But thanks :D It looks like it works :) I probably won't need any help from here.
<IonutVan> LordOfTime, and then, why the support is different? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Okitain> Sietsem_: I had a similar problem in my days on Ubuntu.
<LordOfTime> IonutVan, i'm not the person to really answer that one.
<LordOfTime> IonutVan, but they use the same repositories so...
<IonutVan> I just want ot know if my system will be supported until April or until 2015
<IonutVan> :)
<Mark_M> Funny because I'm at Southfork listening to NA right now!
<LordOfTime> IonutVan, use the "latest date' on that "supported" thing.
<LordOfTime> IonutVan, heck, Hardy's still "supported" even now, but in a few weeks that'll change
<jrib> IonutVan: it depends on the individual packages.
<LordOfTime> listen to jrib on this one.
<Okitain> IonutVan: install the server packages and enlarge your support.
<jrib> IonutVan: you can run "ubuntu-support-status" in 10.04 I think, try that
<Okitain> by, like, 2 years!
<Okitain> Guaranteed!
<IonutVan> -bash: ubuntu-support-status: command not found
<jrib> IonutVan: do you have update-manager-core installed?
<IonutVan> no idea, is a vps on a openvz :)
<jrib> IonutVan: well you need update-manager-core to have that command
<IonutVan> ok, I will try to install it and then I will see, but I suspect that they will not provide support for desktop packages after April
<jrib> IonutVan: yes, that's correct.
<Okitain> I was joking, IonutVan.
<IonutVan> ok, then, should be ok, there are no ubuntu-desktop installed :)
<vbgunz> anyone know of an easy solution to dedicating an SSD to caching?
<sanjeb> Heys, I have a bash script that I want to work automatically when ever a USB is inserted in my Ubuntu 12.04, what are the steps I should do? Im new to Linux
<jrib> sanjeb: google "writing udev rules"  Should  provide you with a document that can help you
<sanjeb> thanx jrib, will give it a try
<berk> Can someone point me to a reference for changing the colours of the current theme? (New to linux here :))
<Jordan_U> vbgunz: There is bcache http://atlas.evilpiepirate.org/git/linux-bcache.git/tree/Documentation/bcache.txt?h=bcache-dev but I wouldn't consider it easy to configure yet.
<vbgunz> Jordan_U: I looked into bcache and agree with you
<eN_Joy> openssl is in my list to upgrade but i am little concerned: i am working via ssh, i remember many years ago, when i was upgrading ssl, my ssh connection was cut, should i worry this time?
<vbgunz> I would have thought this would be a piece of cake for some reason
<Jordan_U> vbgunz: In the future, btrfs is intended to have hot data tracking in addition to its RAID functionality that should make this very easy to implement. But it's not there yet.
<vbgunz> I tried playing around with btrfs once and ran into a corruption in which once my data was saved, I never considered it again
<vbgunz> but the performance of an ssd cache is exciting. I have an SSD and use to have / and some stuff on it and the performance is incredible. I'd love to use my SSD as a cache disk really
<ShinyObjects> Hey guys - I'm having some issues with Nautilus. It pegs my CPU at about 95% when I try to open any location - ~/Music, ~, ~/Documents, etc, sometimes drops to 10% for a second, and eventually closes itself
<ShinyObjects> Totally unresponsive.
<ShinyObjects> Ubuntu 12.10, updates applied
<exposition> that's really strange.
<ShinyObjects> No fancy devices mounted
<exposition> perhaps you should try another manager
<ShinyObjects> Do you have a recommendation exposition?
<vbgunz> Jordan_U: I am also looking at https://github.com/stec-inc/EnhanceIO EnhanceIO
<exposition> to see if it happens again
<exposition> regardless of file manager
<acovrig> how may gpus can ubuntu support?
<exposition> that's all i got...sorry.
<ShinyObjects> Oooooh, I forgot to mention its memory usage climbs like a BEAST. It's up to 36% of my 8 GB of ram
<exposition> have you tried an askubuntu query?
<exposition> people tend to be rather fast.
<goodtime> lol
<ShinyObjects> I haven't.
<goodtime> hmmmm instantly banned from #linux for nothing at all hmmm
<Okitain> acovrig: you have SLI?
<fcuk112> what's the best rss reader for ubuntu besides lightread?
<goodtime> pdf reader Okitain?
<acovrig> Okitain, yes
<exposition> shinyobjects: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1069843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069843 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus consuming memory and cpu" [Low,Confirmed]
<Ponch0> uh
<exposition> shinyobjects:
<exposition> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66913/nautilus-uses-all-my-cpu-memory
<vbgunz> Jordan_U: EnhanceIO won't be simple either
<vbgunz> damn
<ShinyObjects> Thanks exposition - trying the first one
<brennan> is there a way to get audacious from the terminal?
<andygraybeal> is it possible to use goggle app's sso to login to ubuntu?
<Jimster480-L> not that i know of
<MartynKeigher> hey. when i am xrdp'd into my ubuntu box, when i click restart..i doesn't fully restart!?? it just logs me off. is this a known issue and if so, how can i initiate a COMPLETE power cycle reboot from within my xrdp session?
<MartynKeigher> i assume a term command of some sorts>
<MartynKeigher> ?
<tgm4883> MartynKeigher, well 'sudo shutdown -r now' would restart the machine
<ShinyObjects> MartynKeigher: sudo reboot now
<Nico__> Hi everyone
<ShinyObjects> Yo Nico__
<MartynKeigher> ok will try that.
<Nico__> First time here, but something tell me that I will be around here constantly, haha
<MartynKeigher> its says it going to reboot NOW…but its not doing anything!
<Nico__> I have one question related to mount automatically a ISCSI unit in FAT in Ubuntu 12.04
<Okitain> Nico__: Let's hope that you'll be giving help then.
<DrZaius> raring beta1 was supposed to be today, wasnt it? is it out?
<DrZaius> not sure where to check it out
<Nico__> yes, if I can help someone I will
<wachpwnski> hey I can't get my install to detect my hdmi audio device, but alsa detects the device
<wachpwnski> what would it be pulseaudio
<tgm4883> Nico__, what is the question?
<ShinyObjects> MartynKeigher: check top or system monitor - see if any processes look suspicious
<Nico__> First of all, excuse my english, I'm from Argentina.
<Okitain> So, you need automount of a FAT device?
<MartynKeigher> nope :(
<tgm4883> MartynKeigher, SSH in and run it?
<ShinyObjects> Congrats on the new pope, Nico__
<MartynKeigher> how can i find out how many procs/cores I'm using on this ubuntu box? it was setup as a vm for me on Hyperv and i don't have access to the hyper mgmt console
<MartynKeigher> will try the ssh now
<MartynKeigher> good shout!
<tgm4883> MartynKeigher, lscpu
<MartynKeigher> thanks tom! lscpu perfect!
<MartynKeigher> nice cmd
<Nico__> I succesfully created a ISCSI connection in Ubuntu, logged in Automatically on startup, but I have to mount  it manually everytime. I can't seem to find a way to make it automatically. The unit it's in NTFS
<Okitain> Nico__: edit fstab.
<tgm4883> !fstab | Nico__
<ubottu> Nico__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nico__> Thanks Shinyobjects, I expect that He make a good work
<MartynKeigher> ooohhh…. no pings! think the sudo reboot now did it…although it took a minute to initiate
<ShinyObjects> Yeah - sometimes a process will hang while it's trying to reboot
<ShinyObjects> the kernel will give it a generous amount of time to finish whatever it's doing
<ShinyObjects> then after a while says "fine, I give up" and kills it
<ShinyObjects> Often that kind of thing is filesystem related
<Jimster480-L> yea
<tgm4883> any services should be killed by upstart after 5 seconds of requested shutdown typically
<Jimster480-L> its usually
<ShinyObjects> might be an out of date kernel module or the like
<gnuLix> Hello, guys. I use the command "ssh -t -t user@hostname" but it echo every my command and I do not receive the rulst of the command. For example I would like to see the path after I run the command "pwd" and not the text "pwd". Can someone explain me what I am doing wrong?
<Nico__> Thanks, Okitain, tgm4883 and ubottu, I will try that
<Jimster480-L> usually when you tell it to shut down it will give a timeout. If you tell it NOW then it should kill all processes and reboot.
<ShinyObjects> Yep
<ShinyObjects> Problem is with virtualization the problem could be in a kernel module.
<tgm4883> Jimster480-L, I think it still requests shutdown (eg. starts the shutdown procedure)
<ShinyObjects> They're often not as well tested as real drivers.
<ShinyObjects> So sometimes one of those will hang up and Upstart can't do a lot about that
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, shouldn't they be better tested than real drivers?
<ShinyObjects> They run in kernel space, Upstart jus tmanages userland
<ShinyObjects> you'd think so, tgm4883
<ShinyObjects> And on paper they should be.
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, there are far more virtual machines than X motherboard
<ShinyObjects> But they often aren't. The VM-side of the kernel modules is pretty consistent but it's when something goes fishy on the guest side that the VM side ends up hanging usually
<ShinyObjects> Right, but tgm4883 now we're dealing with twice as many levels that everything has to work on
<ShinyObjects> additionally there's the middle layer - the translation between the two that your VM host application has to do
<Jimster480-L> yes it does request a shutdown, but the shutdown will kill -9 all processes after about 30 seconds if they dont respond to the term signal.
<ShinyObjects> A friend and I put out a paper a little while ago about using vulnerable kernel modules in VMWare ESX to get kernel privs on the host machine
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, link?
<ShinyObjects> Jimster480-L: right, but a kernel module's unload/shutdown doesn't happen in userland
<ShinyObjects> let me dig it up
<ShinyObjects> (tgm4883)
<stameni> hello, how to check kernel version from command line ?
<tgm4883> stameni, uname
<Jimster480-L> uname -a
<tyyhzh> hello
<stameni> tgm4883, Jimster480-L, tnx
<tyyhzh> hello
<tyyhzh> who?
<tgm4883> !ask | tyyhzh
<ubottu> tyyhzh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tyyhzh> i
<ShinyObjects> tgm4883: I don't have it on my work machine and my name isn't on the paper so I can't find it after a quick googling
<tyyhzh> 可以用中文吗？
<Jimster480-L> A kernel module gets a timeout too before its killed by the kernel itself. All modules are given the TERM signal and modules are requested to unload. There is a setting when you compile the kernel I'm pretty sure you can actually set the timeout on Module Load/Unload.
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, ok
<ShinyObjects> But basically it worked this way - YES, the "hardware target" for a VM kernel module is easier...
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, I just ask, as we run an ESX environment at work
<ShinyObjects> but also less tested
<ShinyObjects> So what we did
<tyyhzh> 有中国人吗？
<ShinyObjects> was found an unchecked bound in an openGL texture write call
<tgm4883> !cn | tyteen4a03
<ubottu> tyteen4a03: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ShinyObjects> So then we had write access to kernel memory
<ShinyObjects> We picked the 3D drivers because they're newest and least tested but there are likely exploits in other modules
<tyyhzh> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, this is all on the host?
<Jimster480-L> i build my own kernels for my systems though lol
<tyyhzh> 为什么没有人用中文阿？
<Jimster480-L> if I get some time I have to followup on my code submission to the kernel aswell.
<ShinyObjects> tgm4883: The kernel module translates the addresses to host addresses before proxying the request off to the actual hardware
<ShinyObjects> tgm4883: So you have to guess on a few things but there are a few standard locations you can count on
<ShinyObjects> tgm4883: Write some stuff to those, get back the info you need, write to your real target
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, interesting
<tyyhzh> 哎！ 我郁闷～～
<levo> i got this problem since last night: when i want to start a program (doesn't matter what like gedit, totem, empathy.. . ) the cpu goes to 100% for some seconds and then gets back to normal. what's with it? (when i am about to navigate a song in totem via keyboard cpu stays 100%until i stop doing navigating)
<ShinyObjects> Yeah. Because both Virtualbox and VMWare's kernel modules on the host side have full kernel privs...
<ShinyObjects> any action they do is trusted
<c|oneman> Dropbox CLI is using 690m virtual memory... is this normal?
<tyyhzh> 都是英文高手
<ShinyObjects> So if you trick the guest KM into sending a tricky request to the host KM, the host KM is trusted by the host kernel....
<ShinyObjects> You can break out and start running code in the host kernel
<FatDarrel> c|oneman: omg
<ShinyObjects> (the irony being you still haven't broken out of the guest kernel....)
<tyyhzh> bey
<Jordan_U> !cn | tyyhzh
<ubottu> tyyhzh: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, that seems like a pretty bad exploit
<nunne> anyone have have solved pulseaudio streaming via airplay (to xbmc target for example).. haven't found any sollution online around this
<ShinyObjects> tgm4883: Well this one was just done on a (now patched) vuln in a guest KM for openGL. It took a lot of time and work, so it's unlikely you'd get hit by something similar unless you were directly targeted.
<ShinyObjects> tgm4883: So I wouldn't worry too much about it. But the point of all that is to say there are weaknesses in VM kernel modules (in my opinion) more often than in normal kernel modules. There's just so much more they have to do, and they're just a small part of the whole virtualization infrastructure.
<tyyhzh> hhfhj
<ShinyObjects> There's only so much time the VMWare and VBox devs have to dedicate in a day - the modules don't get as solid a look as do the ones from a dedicated hardware manufacturer whose only job it is is to provide a solid kernel module
<tgm4883> ShinyObjects, I'm not too worried about it, but I like to keep informed about what could happen
<c|oneman> what startup methods can people use without root? Just cron?
<lucky1z> hello ubuntu group having an issue installing skype.. error message skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is not going to be installed
<ShinyObjects> tgm4883: Totally. Yeah it's fascinating stuff and smart to stay on top of
<c|oneman> FatDarrel: ?
<tyyhzh> tgtgtgtg
<tyyhzh> ijklkkmij
<Myrtti> tyyhzh: test successful. Can you stop now?
<tgm4883> !skype | lucky1z
<ubottu> lucky1z: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lucky1z> ok ty
<gnuLix> Hello, guys. I use the command "ssh -t -t user@hostname" but it echo every my command and I do not receive the rulst of the command. For example I would like to see the path after I run the command "pwd" and not the text "pwd". Can someone explain me what I am doing wrong?
<tyyhzh> 你能用英文交谈不？
<bazhang> tyyhzh, english here only
<tyyhzh> english
<bazhang> tyyhzh, /join #ubuntu-cn
<tyyhzh> I don't no
<ioria> gnuLix: sorry for my ignorance, but the option -t stands for...  what ? :P
<ali_> to all:how to use sstp in ubuntu?
<tyyhzh>  /join #ubuntu-cn??????
<grendal-prime> anyone here using nomachine to connect to rdp
<tyyhzh> #ubuntu-cn
<gnuLix> ioria: to create a terminal
<grendal-prime> like say your running ...a kvm server with windows guests.  and you want to nomachine rdp connect to them throught the kvmhost?
<ioria> gnuLix: thanx, i have never used that
<MalMen> i still cant make the ip of my server resolve to the name i want, anyone can give me a litle help ?
<gnuLix> ioria: -t (Force pseudo-tty allocation)
<ioria> gnuLix: ok, i'll try it ^_^
<alex_723> oi!
<ioria> gnuLix: well, on my system it works fine
<alex_723> when i try to change my keyboardlayout i get the error: unknown charset unicode - ignoring charset request
<gnuLix> ioria: what did you type exactly?
<kingofswords> hi...im having problems mounting an iso file
<alex_723> is there a way to fix this problem?
<jhutchins_wk> gnuLix: What are you trying to do?  Are you trying to get an interactive shell, or are you using this in a script?
<ioria> gnuLix: ssh -t user@domain
<tyyhzh> msn??/?
<airlynx> is recordmydesktop the only screen video capture program that works with audio and more specifically works with JACK?
<tyyhzh>  j mnnkjnblkj
<tyyhzh> kjnjuiuuygmjk
<gnuLix> jhutchins_wk: I use Qt and Qprocess to run commands and to receive the result in the document. But when I type commands like "sudo su" it tels me that I need tty. So the only way was to use ssh -t -t user@hostname. Yes, I really need interactive shell but I receive an echo from my commands.
<guest8374> Hello, running ubuntu server 12.10 the fuser process takes 100% of one core. Any ideas whats causing this?
<gnuLix> ioria: It works for me as well when I call it from the terminal, but when I use Qt it doesn't work. Fot this reason I use double "-t" because I call it from document not from shell.
<gnuLix> but I can't menage the echo.
<jhutchins_wk> gnuLix: If you need an interactive shell just use ssh user@host - that's the default mode.
<gnuLix> jhutchins_wk: Yes, when you call it from terminal/shell.
<Guest82825> guys, how can I use btrfs and encrypt all my /home? I wish to find a releable tutorial for it.
<gnuLix> I need ssh -t -t to force pseudo-tty allocation because stdin isn't a terminal.
<wachpwnski> Anyone know why pulse audio isn't detecting my panzerpoint hdmi audio device?
<kingofswords> hi...im having problems mounting an iso file
<ioria> gnuLix: did you write a program with Qt ?
<gnuLix> ioria: yes, I did.
<ioria> gnuLix: i did something like that with gtk, evocking the terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> kingofswords: OK, how are you trying to mount it?
<SonikkuAmerica> wachpwnski: Mainly because pulseaudio is miserable at detecting HDMI audio.
<wachpwnski> SonikkuAmerica: how do I fix this? Because I don't have any audio on here.
<gnuLix> ioria: How did you call terminal?
<wachpwnski>  Chip: Intel PantherPoint HDMI
<ioria> gnuLix: with the "system" call ... (gtk + C)
<SonikkuAmerica> wachpwnski: Start by running  aplay -l
<jyg> blargh, every time i install a newer version of ubuntu i have a harder time with video drivers
<jyg> i'm stuck now when i get to the boot screen (ubuntu .....)
<jyg> cannot ctrl-alt-f# to a console, and i have to boot to text to get anything done
<jyg> (boot text, service networking start, etc
<SonikkuAmerica> jyg: What kind of GPU or card do you have?
<levo> what's the reason my cpu usage suddenly goes up (2% --> 80or higher) when i just start a new activity? like switching between firefox tabs?
<SonikkuAmerica> levo: What CPU?
<levo> SonikkuAmerica: intel core 2 duo
<levo> all the problem started from last night , before that everything was alright
<levo> (ubuntu precise)
<levo> I even booted up with previous linux kernels and tried different sesseions (lxde and xfce) but nothing has changed
<SonikkuAmerica> levo: Good question. I have no problems with the same CPU (on quantal).
<SonikkuAmerica> levo: It might have to do with other hardware specs too... Make and model, GPU, RAM amount?
<holstein> levo: i would expect activity to effect the system
<holstein> !nomodeset | jyg i would try this from a live cd.. and i might consider just sticking with 12.04 lts
<ubottu> jyg i would try this from a live cd.. and i might consider just sticking with 12.04 lts: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<levo> holstein: but switching between irc channels take cpu from 4% to 80%???? i don't expect it at all!
<levo> SonikkuAmerica: 2GB Ram , Graphic: intel 4500 chipset family
<SonikkuAmerica> (assuming that's Intel HD 4500) Sounds like it shouldn't affect anything, although I might suspect your RAM (even though you have plenty)
<holstein> levo: in what client? a GUI client?
<_raven> xubuntu 12.10 - window manager crashes suddenly after reboot: anyhow after a normal reboot there are some programs autostarting i did never configured. the tasklist shortly appears then disappears and the windows are without borders/frames - any idea?
<holstein> _raven: i would try as another user.. test as another user. also try the #xubuntu channel
<drehdz> what are the real benefits of using the 64-bit version of ubuntu over the x86 version?
<levo> holstein: yes
<_raven> holstein would be possible to reinstall/reconfigure it and to see what happens?
<holstein> levo: i would expect that
<SonikkuAmerica> drehdz: You can address >3 GB of RAM
<SonikkuAmerica> *3,2
<SonikkuAmerica> *3 POINT 2 (dang my fingers)
<holstein> _raven: to reinsatll the OS? sure.. but try just making a new user, and test.. if all is well as the new user, you konw the issue is with your current user account. not the OS
<drehdz> i thought with PAE you can address more on the 32-bit version
<_raven> holstein no only the window manager
<jyg> SnonikkuAmerica, ati radeon hd 2400, a bit aged
<jyg> ubottu, i'm using 12.04.2
<ubottu> jyg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest8374> Hello, running ubuntu server 12.10 the fuser process takes 100% of one core. Any ideas whats causing this?
<jyg> oy...
<jyg> holstein ^^^ :)
<ioria> _raven: once i deleted all the dot folders in my home and it restarted well
<guest8374> Hello, running ubuntu server 12.10 the fuser process takes 100% of one core. Any ideas whats causing this?
<holstein> _raven: i would test as another user.. if you reinstall, and the issue is in your user config, then the same config with the potential issue will be used with the new user
<_raven> holstein ok ill try
<levo> holstein: what's the problem? look when i'm typing these messages cpu doesn't go up but when I click on another channel's tab cpu goes up
<holstein> drehdz: you can search and read articles like http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?74412-Ubuntu-12-10-32-bit-vs-64-bit-Linux-Performance or try the versions live.. its really preference and facts about software/hardware support that are relevant
<holstein> levo: im suggesting there is no problem
<levo> holstein: when I'm moving a window around cpu stays 100% until i drop it
<drehdz> thank you holstein
<jyg> are stock 32bit ubuntu kernel PAE by default?  (uname doesn't explicitly mention pae)
<holstein> levo: could be the graphics driver, i suppose.. CPU at 100% is different that what you were mentioning before
<levo> how can i reinstall graphic driver?
<levo> holstein
<holstein> jyg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE#Ubuntu_12.10_.28Quantal.2C_unreleased.29_and_onwards
<holstein> levo: what driver did you install?
<geomyidae_> Why can't I login to cups?
<geomyidae_> I c an on my old machine
<geomyidae_> but not this one
<levo> holstein: i didn't any. just the default thing
<holstein> levo: this is literally only a troubleshooting scenario.. are there other drivers available? like proprietary ones? a nvidia device or ati?
<wildstrangething> Hi guys... I have 2x2TB hdd in software RAID 1 using ext4. I have to delete folders with 5 million 25KB files and its slow at a rate of 5000/min. Most of the time is spent waiting for `raid1_md3` which hogs up the IO%. Is my RAID1 slowing everything down?
<levo> holstein: mine is intel 4500
<levo> chipset family
<uunderdog> Hi, first time on the IRC channel so let me know if I get anything wrong
<uunderdog> I was hoping someone had some experience with the advanced options of the boot-repair tool
<uunderdog> I have a Lenovo G770 and was able to install plain vanilla Windows 7 and Windows 8 and this dual booted fine
<holstein> levo: is this the 12.04 LTS version? might try a few differnt kernels from live CD's and see if you have different results.. or try a more definitely test to make sure you are acutally getting those figures you are finding
<uunderdog> But when I installed ubuntu 12.10 and Grub, I can boot into Ubunut, the default choice, but only a black screen when I choose Windows
<jyg> meh
<gustav_> Why is supertuxkart crashing? You have to fix this problem now. :(
<holstein> uunderdog: i would just try recovering grub again..
<holstein> !grub | uunderdog
<ubottu> uunderdog: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<levo> holstein: yes i'm using 12.04.
<uunderdog> Already tried the basic options for recovering grub
<holstein> gustav_: you can try starting from command line and see if there are any helpful errors.. not sure if any volunteers resposible for that package are here right now to "fisx" anything
<holstein> fix*
<uunderdog> Like I said, Grub is working, I just can't get to Windows when I select that option
<holstein> uunderdog: then move on to advanced.. from that link i gave
<holstein> uunderdog: did you recover GRUB using a live CD? have you ran the "sudo update-grub" command from inside ubuntu ?
<gustav_> holstein: dmesg reports segfault and "trap stack segment."
<_raven> holstein ok ok seems to be a broken conf file - how to repair?
<gustav_> holstein: segfault in libIrrlicht.
<uunderdog> Yes, I will move onto advanced. Other than the link provided any other good source of gotchas?
<Kranker> Hi Guys, possible to ask some mail issue problems with ubuntu and Server Administration? im Getting many times Mail Delivery Failers and i dont no what to do againt it.. or am i wrong here? :P
<holstein> _raven: i usually move all the files out of my user /home.. the .hidden files and the .config files.. i reboot and test.. then i put back what i need, and keep testing til either i get back everthing i need, or i find the issue
<sobersabre> hi guys. Today an office obove ours has burned "a bit". as a result the water from their sprinklers filled up our office, so basically the office is shut down fully. I wonder: can somebody in here with some experience with recovery from such an event share experience? I've got many questions :)
<sobersabre> I'm of course focused on the computing infrastructure.
<holstein> sobersabre: this is not the channel for that question.. but i use testdisk if hard drives are still spinning to recover data
<sobersabre> holstein: what would be a better channel for that question ?
<holstein> gustav_: i would just look for and apply all upgrades and test again
<uunderdog> Thank you. I will push on my Grub solution further.
<gustav_> holstein: There aren't any. :/
<valeriava> ciao
<valeriava> !lista
<ubottu> valeriava: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<holstein> gustav_: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" without the quotes
<gustav_> holstein: Just did.
<holstein> gustav_: you can try reinstalling the application.. you can try stepping it down a version
<gustav_> holstein: Can I do that with apt?
<holstein> gustav_: it can be done with a package manager.. i use synaptic
<mbduino> what's up with ubuntu 13? isn't 12 the latest? 13 still experimental?
<ShinyObjects> Well well - hey exposition - check this out: I tried marlin (another gtk3 file browser) and it crashed as well
<ShinyObjects> Thunar (gtk2) and pcmanfm (gtk2) both work fine
<mbduino> ehnee bahday?
<gustav_> holstein: Ah. There's a newer version in "backports." Trying that.
<holstein> mbduino: 12.04 is the lts.. 12.10 is the current release, and 13.04 is not released yet
<ShinyObjects> Oh well - it's fine with me I like the look of GTK2 better :)
<mbduino> ah k
<ShinyObjects> now to figure out how to convince cairo-dock to use thunar instead of nautilus
<mbduino> downloading ubuntu for rails development...closest I can get to a macbook pro :P
<Cactus> #hzv
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: better than an mbp :)
<mbduino> arguably ^
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: I did a ton of rails apps on my macbook pro... running linux
<mbduino> although, I'd be open to offers if anyone here has a macbook pro they're looking to sell :P
<holstein> !ot | mbduino
<mbduino> mac is so overrated overhyped and overpriced
<ubottu> mbduino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sobersabre> guys please pong me on disaster recovery practices, with hopeful focus on water.
<ShinyObjects> Between sshfs and so many other badass tools Linux has for web-dev and Ruby in specific.... I put Ubuntu on my Macbook :)
<mbduino> hmm
<holstein> sobersabre: i would try a hardware channel.. or just search, or hire a professional
<mbduino> hostein is off-topic, just the name detracts me from my thought process
<sobersabre> holstein: http://www.wallsave.com/wallpaper/1280x1024/fuck-off-by-nezodesign-con-cr-tica-525733.html
<mbduino> what about textmate? everyone seems to be using that
<mbduino> I'm using sublime on my pc here
<mbduino> anything equivalent for teh buntu?
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: it's alright but it wasn't the cat's meow
<Kranker> Hi Guys, possible to ask some mail issue problems with ubuntu and Server Administration? im Getting many times Mail Delivery Failers and i dont no what to do againt it.. or am i wrong here? :P
<mbduino> no meow huh
<ShinyObjects> both gedit and vim have snippets and other cool plugins
<holstein> sobersabre: i mean do harm.. chec the /topic here for what is supported
<ShinyObjects> Kate as well if you're a KDE type
<Pici> mbduino: I thought sublime text had a linux build.
<holstein> mean no harm*
<mbduino> I think it does...just don't like the $70 price tag
<end_guy> does Ubuntu come with curl installed by default?
<tux_> end_guy, yup
<end_guy> thanks
<Pici> end_guy: server, yes, desktop no, iirc.
<marksaitis> Lets say I have Ubuntu 12.04 or Debian as such installed. All my soft is controlled by package manager. But I go and create a file /lib/libsomething.so . If we visually imagine, a big portion of my system files came from packags which are installed using package managers. But this one file didn't. Is there an utility which would visually of somehow different show me what system files were installed from all packag
<crankharder> how do I pass STDIN to apt-get install -y ?
<marksaitis> es installed on the system and which did not. Such tool would be great to inspect system integrity, does anything like that exist? PLEASE HELP
<tux_> end_guy, curl -V
<tux_> curl 7.27.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.27.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1c zlib/1.2.7 libidn/1.25 librtmp/2.3
<jrib> crankharder: why are you doing this?
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: You can demo sublime for free.
<crankharder> jrib: why *aren't* you doing this?
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: If it saves you time it's worth the $
<holstein> marksaitis: a package manager would do that.. otherwise, if you want to go "out on your own" with package management, a file manager will show you files, and you can test the files as you like
<jrib> crankharder: do you want help with your issue?
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: If you're a student or the like I'm sure the author would kick you a copy at a reduced price or perhaps even free if you asked nicely.
<crankharder> jrib: because this script dumps package names that need to be installed to STDOUT, and that line needs parsing, so I've parsed it, and now want to pass it to apt-get
<crankharder> Missing required packages: build-essential, libreadline6-dev, zlib1g-dev, libssl-dev, libyaml-dev, libsqlite3-dev, sqlite3, libxml2-dev, libxslt-dev, autoconf, libc6-dev, libgdbm-dev, ncurses-dev, automake, libtool, bison, pkg-config, libffi-dev.
<jrib> crankharder: you can use xargs.  But if you say what your actual issue is, there may be a better solution.  What did you do to get that output?
<crankharder> $ rvm requirements 2> /dev/null | tail -n 1 | python -c "import sys ; line = sys.stdin.readline() ; list = line.split(':')[1].split('.')[0].split(',') ; print ' '.join(str(x) for x in list)"
<crankharder>  build-essential  libreadline6-dev  zlib1g-dev  libssl-dev  libyaml-dev  libsqlite3-dev  sqlite3  libxml2-dev  libxslt-dev  autoconf  libc6-dev  libgdbm-dev  ncurses-dev  automake  libtool  bison  pkg-config  libffi-dev
<holstein> crankharder: ^^
<holstein> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jrib> crankharder: I'm not familiar with rvm.  Did you use apt to install rvm?
<marksaitis> holstein, ok thanx thats what everybody say. I thought maybe a well known tool exists for that
<crankharder> | xargs sudo apt-get -y install
<crankharder> ftw, ty
<awesomess3> Does ubuntu work on the newer laptops? do the web cams function?
<jpds> awesomess3: Only one way to find out.
<holstein> awesomess3: try it live.. hardware that can be supported is usually supported "out of the box"
<mbduino> back
<dodo3773> awesomess3: Depends on the webcam. Pop in a livecd. Unless you are questioning buying a new laptop in which case just buy one that is already supported like system76 or something
<xrq> awesomess3: that's a pretty vague question for what could be hundreds or thousands of laptops
<mbduino> ShinyObjects, I presume you speak from experience re: sublime?
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: Not with sublime specifically, no. But I have found that a lot of independent software authors will do stuff like that.
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: I asked a few of them nicely, explaining I was a student and didn't have cash to throw around on anything but top ramen. They were cool about it.
<ShinyObjects> Then, once I graduated and had a good job I made sure to buy a license out of gratitude :)
<mbduino> well, I'm not a student per se, except self-teaching, I'm a student of rails at the moment, learning it on my own :P
<mbduino> but I don't really have a budget for software right now
<manucoman> hello
<levo> how to reinstall graphic driver? (it's not propriety)
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: couldn't hurt to ask. Just remember - when you get a paying rails gig be kind to those that were kind to you :)
<mbduino> I r working towards that
<mbduino> rails job > php?
<TK-999> levo: which driver would that be?
<mbduino> nm
<levo> TK-999: graphic driver for intel
<ShinyObjects> mbduino: depends more on the programmer, less on the technology.
<ShinyObjects> There are high paying jobs for PHP and high paying jobs for Rails. Just gotta know your stuff and find the right place.
<bazhang> !ot | ShinyObjects mbduino
<ubottu> ShinyObjects mbduino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mbduino> channelop, if you weren't a channelop I'd say what I was going to say right now
<TK-999> levo: If you are referring to the Intel i915 driver, that's a kernel module and you'd need a new kernel for that
<bazhang> mbduino, take it elsewhere
<levo> TK-999: intel 4500 chipset family
<ShinyObjects> He's right mbduino - sorry bazhang
<TK-999> levo: lspci -k ?
<ShinyObjects> This channel gets busy and it's hard enough to follow conversations then
 * mbduino likes other channels that are less disposed on the "off topic" policy...seemingly more warm
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!  Anyone here use bluetooth headsets under Ubuntu?  I can get it to pair and work, but i have to remove the pairing and pair again each time, it doesn't seem to remember or be able to connect automatically.  Any ideas? 12.10 is the version I am running.
<Jimster480-L> yea I am a software dev I know tons of languages, but they are all self taught.
<daemoen> hey guys, why isnt there a java-package provider for 12.04 ?
<Jimster480-L> I'm working at a dev company now and I'm learning all kinds of webdev languages
<xangua> !java | daemoen
<ubottu> daemoen: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Myrtti> mbduino: this is also the biggest channel on one of the biggest IRC networks, sadly we have to keep the discussion strictly support only to give the IRC newcomers a chance.
<bazhang> Jimster480-L, this is not the channel for chit chat
<Jimster480-L> since I only knew desktop languages (C++,C,ASM, & some java/vb,etc)
<Jimster480-L> bazhang: since when does nobody talk here.
<bazhang> Jimster480-L, #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<Jimster480-L> lmao everyone was just talking about this crap but now I say something and its not the channel.
<Jimster480-L> LOL
<Jimster480-L> k
<Jimster480-L> bye
<FloodBot1> Jimster480-L: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jimster480-L> retards
<ioria> daemon: you can choose sun or open java on Synaptic
<servvs> I am trying to creat a debootstrap but I always return an error "Failed to retrieve InRelease"
<Sietse_> Hey, I have this problem where everytime I try to install something, I get 'error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/***': Permission denied' or something along those lines. I have been changing configurations and reinstalling for quite some time now, but I really can't find the solution
<airlynx> what is the pre-release channel?
<bekks> Sietse_: How do you try to install things?
<Sietse_> Just 'apt-get install ant'
<TK-999> With sudo?
<Sietse_> No but I am logged in as root
<bim>  #ubuntustudio
<Sietse_> Otherwise it would say it couldn't lock the dpkg file or something like that
<Sietse_> And putting sudo before it doesn't make a difference
<awesomess3> Sietse_, are you using the system as a Live CD?
<Sietse_> No, it is already installed (on a remote system)
<dilson> Tenho Bodhi Linux instalado, fiz convers'ao para pt br, todos os programas instalados est'ao em portugues entrwetanto os menus continuam em ingles, como proceder para resolver est
<awesomess3> Sietse_, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Sietse_> 12.04
<ikonia> dilson: do you speak English ?
<Sietse_> 12.10, sorry
<dilson> e problema. Grato no speak enghish
<jpds> !br | dilson
<ubottu> dilson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Sietse_> awesomess3: do you have any idea?
<awesomess3> Sietse_, does: `touch /tmp/test` work?
<Sietse_> Yes, it does
<awesomess3> Sietse_, what about:   `cd /; apt-get install ant`
<bekks> Sietse_: Pastebin that entire output please.
<bekks> !paste | Sietse_
<ubottu> Sietse_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StephenS> VEVO za sve zivo
<Sietse_> awesomess3: bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614526/
<bekks> Sietse_: Could you pastebin the output of "mount" and "dmesg" too, please?
<redcat> !list
<ubottu> redcat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<on3453v3n> hey hello, is posibl to hide a hostpot ¡????
<redcat> hi everyone
<Extreme> hi redcat
<on3453v3n> everyone can help me ???
<bekks> on3453v3n: Whats a hostpot, and what do you mean by hiding it?
<Sietse_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614536/ If you need more output of dmesg please tell me.
<redcat> I think hotspot mean open network isn't it ?
<TK-999> on3453v3n: Do you wish to configure a Wi-Fi network?
<bekks> Sietse_: I need the full output of dmesg.
<Sietse_> bekks: Ok, moment
<on3453v3n> bekks, i create a hostpot in my machine to conect whit a noters cumputer , but i want to hide that wirles ?
<awesomess3> Sietse_, maybe there is not enough space left on the device? try `df`
<bekks> on3453v3n: So how do you create it?
<Extreme> on3453v3n: if you're trying to hide your Wi-Fi network, you can disable/uncheck "SSID broadcast"  in your router configuration page (normally 192.168.1.1 )
<on3453v3n> TK-999, yea but in de configuration of hostpot don say enithig about
<on3453v3n> bekks, yea
<TK-999> on3453v3n: What brand of router?
<bekks> on3453v3n: Thats not an answer to my question.
<on3453v3n> Extreme, mmm no but not is in my router it is in my machine.
<Sietse_> bekks: awesomess3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614543/
<bekks> Sietse_: Thats not the entire output of dmesg.
<Sietse_> I am pretty sure it is
<TK-999> on3453v3n: Ad-hoc wifi. Moment
<Sietse_> bekks: what is missing? I am pretty sure it is everything
<TK-999> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Tex_Nick> on3453v3n:  most wireless routers will allow you to turn the "beacon" that way it's hidden from all people except hackers ;-)
<bekks> Sietse_: I can see it is not. I strongly doubt that you turn on your computer and paste df and dmesg within the visible 6 seconds.
<on3453v3n> Tex_Nick, ok
<Tex_Nick> *turn beacon OFF
<Sietse_> bekks: Am I supposed to reboot it? If I just run 'dmesg' the last message is from 6.198 seconds
<LINEAR> CIAO
<LINEAR> !LIST
<ubottu> LINEAR: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<awesomess3> Sietse_, alright...let's do something weird:  `touch /usr/bin/ant`
<Sietse_> awesomess3: Permission denied
<awesomess3> Sietse_, ooo weird.
<Sietse_> I am still logged in as root
<on3453v3n> bekks, ok, mi probles is when im create a hotspot in mi machine, in the red is visible.
<bekks> on3453v3n: Sorry, I dont get what you said - could you please rephrase it? What does "in the red is visible" mean in terms of a wifi network?
<Sietse_> awesomess3: it is :/ I am going crazy
<awesomess3> Sietse_, did we get the output of `mount` from you?
<Sietse_> awesomess3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614543/ At the top.
<bekks> Sietse_: df isnt mount
<Sietse_> awesomess3: bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614536/ Woops
<on3453v3n> bekks, how to hide ssid wif hotspot ?
<TK-999> on3453v3n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Jordan_U> Sietse_: Did you install Ubuntu on this remote system, or is it hosted by someone else?
<Sietse_> Jordan_U: It's a VPS I got. I didn't install it myself but it was clean when I got it (+ basic stuff like sshd)
<Sietse_> I don't hoste it myself, no
<jimbo894> anyone able to point me in the direction for the best virtual box fo buntu?
<on3453v3n> TK-999, thank you, let me see it
<awesomess3> Sietse_, from dmesg: "EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro"
<Bray90820> Anyone know how to map a keystroke to a bash script
<Sietse_> awesomess3: What are you trying to say?
<awesomess3> Sietse_, what I think may be happening is that your main/primary partition is being remounted readonly.
<awesomess3> Sietse_, I know what you need to do!
<Sietse_> awesomess3: What? :D
<bekks> awesomess3: The partition is not mounted read-only as can be seen in the mount output.
<awesomess3> Sietse_, `touch /forcefsck; reboot`
<Sietse_> awesomess3: Ok, I will try :)
<Jordan_U> Sietse_: They're probably doing something fancy with Apparmor, selinux, or similar. Hosting services often give what appears to be root access to a real machine when in fact it's a root UID within some type of container, where you don't have full privileges.
<awesomess3> Sietse_, fingers crossed this will work
<Sietse_> awesomess3: Nope :(
<Sietse_> Jordan_U: Yeah, I was just reading about it. But before I could install just normally
<Sietse_> 'root' should be able to have access to /usr/sbin
<Sietse_> I am probably going to do a reinstall
<Jordan_U> Sietse_: How are you going to re-install Ubuntu on a hosted machine?
<awesomess3> Maybe the root that you're using is ...chrooted to the wrong place? I don't know just an idea.
<Sietse_> Jordan_U: I can just email the admin. That is no problem. And I have access to a control panel, maybe I can even do that from there
<Jordan_U> Sietse_: If you're emailing the admin, you might also ask him for details on exactly how the hosted Ubuntu installation is configured.
<Sietse_> Jordan_U: True, I will include that in my mail
<awesomess3> Sietse_, ask him why `touch /usr/bin/ant` renders as Permission Denied as root.
<Sietse_> awesomess3: I think it has something to do with myself too. Because yesterday I could install things just normally
<Bray90820> Anyone know how to map a keystroke to a bash script
<jrib> Bray90820: in X?
<raj> which imageviewer comes with ubuntu?
<Bray90820> jrib what do you mean
<awesomess3> Bray90820, make the bash script executable: `chmod +x myscript.sh` and then go to your system configuration settings and keyboard shortcuts and then Add 'myscript.sh' to be executed....?
<jrib> Bray90820: in what context do you want your keystroke to have an effect?
<Sietse_> Anyways, thanks (mainly) awesomess3, bekks and Jordan_U for your time :) I gotta go now. Bye
<Bray90820> jrib well right now in keyboard shortcuts i have it set to execute a keystroke every time i rotate the screen on my netbook/tablet convertible
<dleonardi> hello! when running apt-get install i get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libcurl4-openssl-dev : Depends: librtmp-dev but it is not going to be installed
<dleonardi> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jyg> In 10.10 I was able to have my dual head display use separate desktops, so both had separate pagers and when I switched desktop within one pager it would not switch on the other screen
<dleonardi> can somebody advise on how to fix this?
<jyg> I do not see any way to do this in 12.04
<Bray90820> jrib but what i want is a bash script so it can enter and exit tablet mode every time i rotate the screen
<jyg> dleonardi, does it say why it wont be installed?
<dleonardi> i am running 12.04 LTS and have just ran a dist-upgrade
<dleonardi> jyg: i'll paste the whole output on pastebin, one second
<jrib> dleonardi: you have no idea why?  No repositories not meant for your ubuntu version?  No unofficial repositories? No .deb packages manually installed?
<Jordan_U> dleonardi: What do you mean by "have just ran a dist-upgrade"?
<dleonardi> http://pastebin.com/GH6inpbV
<dleonardi> sorry, not a dist-upgrade but a apt-get upgrade
<dleonardi> i did that in an attempt to try and correct this
<dleonardi> after not updating this system for a few months
<jrib> Bray90820: did you see awesomess3's suggestion?
<dleonardi> jrib: let me post my apt config as well.
<Bray90820> jrib yes but i don't know how to actually add the script to keyboard shortcuts
<Bray90820> do i just drag and drop it into the space or what
<blazindrop> hi, I'm using ubuntu 12.10 with empathy and almost every time I tried to open a new IM the new window never appears. is this a setting in ubuntu unity?
<jrib> Bray90820: I don't know.  Maybe awesomess3 can help
<Bray90820> awesomess3 how would i set it as a keyboard shortcut
<awesomess3> Bray90820, jrib In 10.04 there is an "Add" button in the Keyboard Shortcut window.
<Bray90820> yes i know that
<dleonardi> here is my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/uMZwfyd5
<Bray90820> but how would i add the script
<jrib> dleonardi: did you see my questions?
<Bray90820> like physically
<Bray90820> would i just drag and drop
<awesomess3> Bray90820, nope.  click the "Add" button and then add your command/script to the textfield for "command"
<dleonardi> jrib: i'm not aware of non-compatible repositories, i do have ZFS which is a non-official repo, and i'm not aware of manually installed .deb files
<Bray90820> awesomess3 yes but how
<bekks> dleonardi: Which doesnt mean that a PPA cant break your system.
<awesomess3> Bray90820, your script, if 'myscript.sh' you would put this: /home/myname/myscript.sh
<Bray90820> ahh ok
<Bray90820> awesomess3 thank you
<dleonardi> bekks: i hope that adding ZFS support doesnt break debian.. so far i had no problems
<awesomess3> Bray90820, are you using a tablet with Ubuntu on it?
<m8> we
<jrib> dleonardi: pastebin output of « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install librtmp-dev; apt-cache policy librtmp-dev »
<dleonardi> sure. one second.
<bekks> dleonardi: Despite the fact that it awefully slow since implemented in userspace... :P
<Bray90820> it's a netbook/tablet convertible
<dleonardi> bekks: it works :) but meh.
<bekks> dleonardi: Which zpool and which zfs version does it provide currently?
<awesomess3> Bray90820, whoa that's cool. What is the name of it I may want to get one.
<David--> hi, im running 12.04 and have swapped the hard drive with the installation on it from one server to another. The o/s boots but there's no network connectivity. I can only think it's something to do with a different MAC address. Would anyone be able to help me re-configure it?
<Bray90820> awesomess3 it's a dell inspiron duo but sadly there not being made anymore
<awesomess3> Bray90820, nnoooo
<snoopybbt> hello there! anyone using netkit ??
<Bray90820> awesomess3 the ultrabooks are convertible tho
<snoopybbt> i cant get a lab starting
<bekks> !ask | snoopybbt
<ubottu> snoopybbt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bray90820> well some of them
<David--> anyone?
<awesomess3> David--, I'm surprised the networking doesn't autoconfigure on-boot.
<dleonardi> jrib: http://pastebin.com/fV6eiYJX
<awesomess3> David--, I use 10.04, and the networking auto-configures on-boot.
<snoopybbt> i have defined a netkit lab but cant get it to start using lstart, i'm using ubuntu 12.04, anyone had a similar issue ?
<bekks> snoopybbt: Do you have any errors?
<David--> awesomess3: im a real noob, please can you help me problem solve it?
<snoopybbt> bekks: no error actually
<jrib> dleonardi: apt-cache policy librtmp0
<David--> it's set to static ip, i type "ifup eth0" and it says cannot find device eth0
<snoopybbt> bekks: return code is 0 too
<TK-999> David--: Type this: ip link
<David--> it times out when booting up
<TK-999> That will list your ethernet devices
<dleonardi> jrib: http://pastebin.com/MwuhVaHP
<snoopybbt> bekks: it "fails" ad loading vm definition from lab.conf
<jrib> dleonardi: do you understand now your issue?
<snoopybbt> bekks: it gets lab description but nothing else
<dleonardi> jrib: no i dont.
<David--> TK-999, thats it... they are named eth2 and eth3 now
<David--> TK-999: maybe cos it's a new NIC
<David--> can i rename them back?
<jrib> David--: you have a version of librtmp0 installed not from the official repositories (probably from some ppa that you've disabled now)
<TK-999> Yes. That's why Ubuntu should switch to persistent names like Arch
<jrib> dleonardi: above was for you
<TK-999> I don't think you should rename them
<dleonardi> so remove that, and reinstall ?
<David--> change the interfaces file to eth3 ?
<dleonardi> jrib: ^^
<TK-999> Yes
<jrib> dleonardi: you could do that if you want; sure
<TK-999> I think that should fix it.
<David--> and do i type ifup eth3 ?
<David--> i think that worked, gonna reboot and hopefully it's fixed
<dleonardi> jrib: i cant remove it via apt-get remove. it says that another package depends on it. is there a way to fix this?
<TK-999> David--: You can check whether the network is up with 'ping -c 3 www.google.com'
<jrib> dleonardi: you should be able to remove it; it will just also remove the other package.  But you may want to try to downgrade it instead with apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<dleonardi> jrib: http://pastebin.com/zjUWrN2k
<dleonardi> hm. ok, i'll try that. how do i figure out the target version i need?
<David--> TK-999: Yes it pinged fine, im just rebooting to double check everything is okay. Thank you for your help
<jrib> dleonardi: look at the apt-cache policy output
<David--> saved me a sleepless night :)
<dleonardi> ok jrib , i'll try. thanks for the input in the meanwhile
<TK-999> oh, it was nothing
<dleonardi> shazam. thanks jrib !
<jrib> dleonardi: no problem
<wildstrangething> How do i check a filesystem's mount options?
<jrib> wildstrangething: mount
<bekks> wildstrangething: Just take a look at "man mount", it will show you all applicable options for a specific fs.
<wildstrangething> jrib bekks: thanks! it does not show whether my ext4 is using async or sync
<wildstrangething> is there a way to tell?
<wildstrangething> i would like it to be async
<wildstrangething> I get: /dev/md4 on /var/www type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=writeback)
<jrib> wildstrangething: default should be async (see man mount)
<bekks> According to man mount, ext4 cant be mounted as sync. So async is the "default".
<foobarfoo> ubuntu 12.10 doesn't seems to include python2.6-dev package, is that right?
<jrib> foobarfoo: right
<foobarfoo> jrib, do you any alternative in order to build modules for python2.6?
<foobarfoo> sorry, do you know*
<jrib> foobarfoo: well how did you get python 2.6 ?
<foobarfoo> apt-get install python2.6
<jrib> foobarfoo: apt-cache policy python2.6
<jrib> !info python2.6
<ubottu> Package python2.6 does not exist in quantal
<wildstrangething> bekks jrib: thanks!
<foobarfoo> well, I might have installed it before upgrading to quantal
<jrib> foobarfoo: why don't you use python 2.7?
<wildstrangething> Any idea why iotop shows raid1_md4 hogging 99.99% of the IO? is it a problem with the software raid1? I'm deleting 5million files at a rate of 4000/min
<foobarfoo> jrib,  we have a python application that is running on a server with python2.6  (centos), and can't run with python2.7 as there is a weird bug with sqlite3
<bekks> wildstrangething: Deletiing your files is hogging the I/O. You just found out yourself. :)
<foobarfoo> therefore I want to develop locally using python2.6
<redtape-renegade> Can I have as much information as possible about how to follow this , posted earlier on identi.ca [ Good luck at 8pm http://is.gd/G6RdVp #sdkmaintainers #days ]
<jrib> foobarfoo: I don't know what the best way for you to do that is. Maybe install python 2.6 from source and use virtualenv to maintain your packages
<foobarfoo> jrib, right, that seems the way. thx
<wildstrangething> bekks: so its normal that I'm deleting files at 4000/min? seems awfully slow to me
<tama> Hi, from googling, I got this command: /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o WAN1 -p udp -m multiport --dport 53 -j ACCEPT. There is WAN1 on it. I am using eth1 and eth0 on my router and never heard of WAN1. Should I change it to eth0 or should I leave it? Is it an interface or something else? Thanks before.
<redtape-renegade> eh, Hello ?
<bean> redtape-renegade: its unlikely that many people here will have any information on that
<bean> everyone here is a volunetter
<bean> volunteer*
<Pici> redtape-renegade: try #ubuntu-app-devel
<redtape-renegade> bean, I just want to know where the announcements are taking place.
<wildstrangething> bekks: Do you think that splitting up my files into subdirectories with max 10,000 files will make deleting much faster?
<redtape-renegade> Pici, .... opening
<bean> redtape-renegade: http://ubuntuonair.com/ it would appear
<bekks> wildstrangething: No.
<Bray90820> awesomess3 i tried adding the location of the script into the command slot but that didn't seem to work
<wildstrangething> bekks: :/
<Bray90820> awesomess3 nevermind i fixed it
<awesomess3> Bray90820, are you sure the command is executable? Try executing the command on a terminal to test to see that it works: `./myscript.sh`
<awesomess3> Bray90820, ok
<Hilarie> Could someone point me in the right direction for this: set up lubuntu on a desktop without a HDD, just installed it to a 16gb thumb drive, now I have a HDD available, anyway to move it over w/o reinstalling?
<Bray90820> i had the name wrong
<mh> hi
<redtape-renegade> hi there
<Bray90820> now all i need is a terminal command to disable the onscreen keyboard
<matzipan> jono: hey, wasnt around anymore. i have sent you an email from matzipan-gmail-com a while ago. did you get the chance to read it?#
<awesomess3> Hilarie, my best guess is to boot Ubuntu on Live CD and then `dd /dev/usb1 /dev/sda1`?? I don't know.
<tottto-drummond> Bray90820 gsettings set apps.onboard xembed-onboard false
<Hilarie> awesomess3, I found it, clonezilla :D
<Bray90820> tottto-drummond is that the hole command
<Bray90820> you know what i will just try it
<tottto-drummond> Bray90820 yep if it doesn t work try gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver embedded-keyboard-enabled
<awesomess3> A tip for everyone to swap Caps Lock and Escape keys: setxkbmap -option caps:swapescape
<Hilarie> awesomess3, I could use things like that for great evil, thank you
<Bray90820> tottto-drummond the first command didn't work and the second command well i'm not using gnome so yea
<martianlobster> what was the default desktop for ubuntu 10.10, Maverick meerkat ?
<awesomess3> martian, well surely gnome of course.
<awesomess3> martianlobster,
<martianlobster> when I type ps aux | egrep gnome-shell, nothing shows up
<awesomess3> martianlobster, try `ps ax | grep gnome`
<martianlobster> awesomess3: countless programs show up with that command
<martianlobster> or more precisely, 22 show up
<martianlobster> lol
<martianlobster> pa aux | egrep ghome | cat -n
<awesomess3> martianlobster, I get 17 with 10.04
<martianlobster> ok
<martianlobster> so that means we are running gnome desktop?
<awesomess3> martianlobster, I'm 72% sure
<martianlobster> ok thanks
<awesomess3> martianlobster, if you go to System in the desktop menu, you can select "About GNOME," which leads me to also think that we're running Gnome.
<filipefds> Oi
<filipefds> Tem brasileiro aqui?
<jrib> !br | filipefds
<ubottu> filipefds: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<martianlobster> awesomess3: OK thanks
<martianlobster> awesomess3: I am writting an email to a linux support group, I needed to know what I am using LOL
<Opiri> hi
<Opiri> anyone know about php ?
<awesomess3> Opiri, I do.
<Opiri> http://pb.larskl.de/3258 can you tell me whats wrong here? the titulo variable appears always the same, but thumb one return a good result, all diferent
<Opiri> the while is wrong executed i guess but i dont see how to solve it
<awesomess3> Opiri, I would help you but your output depends on a mySQL database that I cannot see, with contents that I do not know. Not only that but I don't know what SQL statements you're executing.
<john_rambo> I have installed tor & using it with FF only. Problem is it is constantly sending & receiving data even when FF is closed
<Opiri> [awesomess3] everything is good but the implementation of both whiles
<PudgePacket> john_rambo, I assume tor has to do that to keep the connection alive?
<TK-999> john_rambo: do you quit Vidalia after closing it?
<Opiri> for some reason is always get the first line for title
<TK-999> If the onion tray icon is present, it's not closed.
<peterrooney> john_rambo: isn't the point of tor that there's someone using it who's not you?
<awesomess3> Opiri, I would set whether or not the 'mysql_fetch_assoc' returns a valid associated array.
<solidoodlesuppor> is there a way for a script to be started as soon as a USB is inserted?
<solidoodlesuppor> like stick a script on a usb
<tottto-drummond> Bray90820... check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/84050/how-do-i-disable-the-on-screen-keyboard-in-the-unlock-screen
<john_rambo> TK-999, Vidalia says tor is not running but I ahve checked & its running & working too.
<john_rambo> peterrooney, Please elaborate
<solidoodlesuppor> and have that script run when the usb is inserted
<TK-999> Try sudo pkill -f vidalia
<john_rambo> TK-999, Just did that but nethogs is still showing activity
<twist3d> john_rambo, ps aux |grep tor
<fightback> solidoodlesuppor: check this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648939
<twist3d> john_rambo, tor is the service that runs the back ground proxy
<solidoodlesuppor> fightback:  but this is a server side script
<fightback> solidoodlesuppor: Err, I'm terribly sorry, I missunderstood
<john_rambo> twist3d, http://pastebin.com/hqXpnxLx
<fightback> solidoodlesuppor: Don't have an idea then, sorry again.
<solidoodlesuppor> I want to stick my installer usb into any given computer and have the script execute
<peterrooney> john_rambo: using tor, your traffic comes out from other people's nodes, and vice versa
<twist3d> sudo kill 1193
<Guest67617> Hello All
<pat__> Hello All.
<john_rambo> twist3d, Now it has stopped
<twist3d> john_rambo, you need to configure firefox to use your local proxy (127.0.0.1) and port 9050 (Default
<Catachan> If I want to convert an old PC to a game server, would it be better to install Ubuntu Server over Ubuntu Desktop?
<pat__> Need to resize a XRDP session. Stays at about 800x600.
<twist3d> to restart /usr/sbin/tor
<peterrooney> solidoodlesuppor: that is outside your control.  Try that on my computer, for example.
<john_rambo> twist3d, Already done that & its working too....I have checked .........my ip has changed
<twist3d> john_rambo, I might have missed what you are trying to do again, I'm sorry what is your concern?
<twist3d> john_rambo, the tor controller will continue to maintain a connection to the proxy network regardless if a browser is tunneling its traffic or not
<twist3d> john_rambo, tor opens a tunnel that your browser drives through.  If it isnt driving through it the tunnel remains.
<john_rambo> twist3d, nethogs was showing that tor was constaly sending & receiving data even when firefox was closed
<john_rambo> Okay
<Jordan_U> solidoodlesuppor: You won't find any GNU/Linux system that will automatically run a script from a drive just because you plugged it in. That would be incredibly insecure.
<john_rambo> Thanks
<twist3d> john_rambo, just remember although it helps anonomize (sp?) your traffic, you are connecting to most likely a foreign proxy server.  I would recommend you have a firewall up and properly configured
<solidoodlesuppor> Jordan_U: of course, I just thought that was the case
<solidoodlesuppor> doesn't hur to ask
<john_rambo> twist3d, I ahve firestarter installed....checked at grc.com all ports are stealthed
<twist3d> john_rambo, anything else I might be able to help with?
<john_rambo> twist3d, No. Thanks again
<geomyidae_> .......... http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<geomyidae_> someone's asleep at the whell
<geomyidae_> wheel*
<geomyidae_> which is also ironic since the fridge announcement points there and links to /every other/ release except the ubuntu beta one.
<geomyidae_> seriously, where the heck is the link?
<TK-999> geomyidae_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tgm4883> geomyidae_, what link are you looking for
<TK-999> Google's your friend ;)
<bean> geomyidae_: also keep in mind that everyone in here is a volunteer, not people that can edit the ubuntu site.
<Sander^home> Does ubuntu works well on a new mac mini?
<kc102> I'm looking to install Ubuntu GNOME Remix but I'm not sure if I should install the amd64 version or the i386.  I'm planning on running this off of a usb drive and it will be on AMD and Intel systems.
<SonikkuAmerica> !mac | Sander^home
<ubottu> Sander^home: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cute_bettong> im wondering, should i install 12.04 or 12.10 on my laptop
<kc102> 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> Sander^home: That page might give you a start
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Well, a certain number of factors induce that decision.
<cute_bettong> i have a newer laptop an i7 it's only about 6 months to a year old
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Are you installing on a server or need a stable (i.e. production-grade) environment?
<cute_bettong> SonikkuAmerica, it's for my newish laptop. an i7 i run dual screens and am wondering if ubuntu 12.10 would be better for my system than 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: What do you plan on using it for?
<Sander^home> SonikkuAmerica, thanks alot!
<SonikkuAmerica> And do remember 12.04 is an !LTS release.
<castis> This an appropriate place to get help with installing the new nvidia drivers?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sander^home: yw
<Sander^home> SonikkuAmerica, do you recommend using a mac mini? Need a fast and small pc.
<TK-999> kc102: If your CPU is 64-bit, install amd64 regardless of you having an Intel or AMD one. Linux calls all 64-bit processors amd64 and 32-bit x86.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sander^home: I don't use a Mac, given it's really expensive.
<kc102> Ah, kk. Ty. Processors are 64 bit. :)
<TK-999> Basically x86_64 = x64 = amd64
<kc102> I'd prefer it to say x86 and x64, but that's me. :P
<cute_bettong> SonikkuAmerica, my laptop? i plain on using it for what i always use it for, games and home office work
<SonikkuAmerica> kc102: However, I would recommend installing the 32-bit version if you have > 3 GB RAM, regardless of CPU type.
<twist3d> Sander^home, I am using a mac mini you will need to install refit or something similar to get it installed
<kc102> You mean < 3GB?
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Yeah, you'll probably want 12.10. Do you have an idea of what desktop environment you want?
<twist3d> Sander^home, works fine though
<TK-999> Less than 3 GB
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Unity, GNOME, KDE, XFCE, LXDE?
<kc102> Yeh, systems are at least 3GB.
<SonikkuAmerica> kc102: TK-999 is right, and I meant to say < 3 GB
<SonikkuAmerica> Not >
<TK-999> But if you have less than 3 GB & a 64-bit processor, you might want to invest into some more memory; it's not that expensive nowadays as far as I know.
<cute_bettong> SonikkuAmerica, im a fan of unity, it's awesome!
<kc102> I'm doing this so I can get around the stupid admin restrictions at work. Won't lemme update Java to 1.7.
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Everyone's entitled to their opinion. I recommend GNOME. :)
<Sander^home> twist3d, does it work with a normal usb keyboard/mouse?
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: But yeah, for the time being, 12.10 ... unless you want to wait ~1.5 months for 13.04
<sayd> I'm thinking about installing on a mac mini too
<sayd> whats this refit thing
<cute_bettong> SonikkuAmerica, i like gnome as well, but within the last year i've become a big fan of unity
<twist3d> Sander^home, yes it does
<GentSir> sayd, rEFIt? It's for Macs
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Anyway, enjoy your Ubuntu experience! Don't hesitate to stop by if you have issues!
<SuperLag> Is there a specific channel for installing Ubuntu on Mac?
<sayd> ah. bios stuff.. is that mainly for dual booting or can i just create the partition with disk util
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: Not that I know of...
<SuperLag> also, if you *do* install Ubuntu on your Mac, can you still dual boot with OS X?
<GentSir> SuperLag, if you use rEFIt
<SuperLag> or is it an all-or-nothing proposition?
<cute_bettong> SonikkuAmerica, can you still burn ubuntu to an 80min cd? or is it dvd only now?
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: DVD only (or a USB stick via usb-creator-gtk on Ubuntu or Unetbootin on any OS)
<geomyidae_> TK-999: I want the official beta release
<TK-999> geomyidae: That's it
<geomyidae_> TK-999: And I googled plenty, including, as I mentioned, the official announcement which has an outdated page and no link to the beta release.
<SuperLag> so who all here runs Ubuntu on a Mac?
<TK-999> What I linked are the Raring Ringtail ISOs
<geomyidae_> SuperLag: I do.
<geomyidae_> TK-999: I'm aware, I download those every day.
<GentSir> SuperLag, tag me in a message if you need help installing/setting up on a mac
<SuperLag> geomyidae_: how do you like it? any issues to speak of?
<GentSir> SuperLag, laptop or desktop?
<SuperLag> GentSir: Is it more than a cut & dry install?
<geomyidae_> SuperLag: everything works out of the box on my MBA 2012. 12.10 requires extra stuff to make sure the fans kick in
<SuperLag> GentSir: in my case, it would be a 2011 MBP
<SonikkuAmerica> geomyidae_: You might poke around in #ubuntu+1 for more about !13.04
<SuperLag> GentSir: 2GHz quad i7, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD
<geomyidae_> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, sorry.
<Sander^home> twist3d, what about mic, it says it's not documented.
<SonikkuAmerica> geomyidae_: No biggie, people ask about Raring all the time here
<twist3d> Sander^home, I have never used the mic, but have seen drivers/compatability for all the other input devices
<GentSir> SuperLag, mostly. Can run into issues with your main drive not being flagged as bootable after install, but I've never had that issue with Ubuntu. You'll likely have to use rEFIt if you want a dual boot with OSX. Check out the intel mac ubuntu repo as well, it has little goodies to make it perform better on laptops. I'm currently using a 2008 Macbook with Debian.
<clara> salve
<geomyidae_> SuperLag: the only special thing I do, (besides the fans in 12.10, just use 13.04) is `synclient PalmDetect=1` to make sure it does palm detection on the touchpad
<SuperLag> GentSir: thre's one wag in the #mac
<Boston65> Can you scroll the side app bar, or is it limited?
<clara> !list
<ubottu> clara: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SuperLag> GentSir: thre's one wag in the #mac / #macosx channel who says that running Linux on a Mac will fry the board, because the SMC is custom coded only for OS X
<geomyidae_> Um, no.
<geomyidae_> That's absurd.
<GentSir> SuperLag, I've never had any issues
<GentSir> SuperLag, but I do suggest you check out the fan utility in the intel mac repo
<twist3d> Sander^home, you will need to disable the digital out via amixer for IEC958 but other than that I have had no issue (Causes red light on audio jack)
<GentSir> SuperLag, take a look in this: https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<SuperLag> GentSir: geomyidae_: I'm guessing my pair of daisy-chained TB displays would be unsupported?
<GentSir> SuperLag, and don't bother to try extracting the driver for your iSight camera, just find the file somewhere online
<TK-999> What I know is that Thunderbolt hotplugging is not yet supported; the Ethernet adapter works though.
<twist3d> Sander^home, the only other issue I had is that I had to play with the Fan settings... ran in high speed all the time
<KeyboardNotFound> How to format microsd card ?
<TK-999> KeyboardNotFound: lsblk first to identify the card
<KeyboardNotFound> TK-999: ok, next ?
<TK-999> Then run cfdisk /dev/sdX , where X is the letter your card was given.
<TK-999> Double check that you indeed opened the card and not something else.
<KeyboardNotFound> Opened disk read-only - you have no permission to write
<TK-999> Ah yes -  sudo cfdisk /dev/sdX
<KeyboardNotFound> again
<KeyboardNotFound> i have opened disk readonly...
<bekks> KeyboardNotFound: Check wether it is mounted already.
<dbugger> Hello
<TK-999> If already mounted (which you can find from lsblk), execute 'umount /your_mountpoint'
<IRCLemur> Any ideas why gstreamer0.10 & flac files aren't playing nice?
<coolroot> hi is there a way i could use back my ubuntu 12.04? right now i'm using mint 13 maya but can't get good source of a good notes support to read so if possible how can i get ubuntu 12.04? i remember for sure i haven't touch anythin like removing ubuntu 12.04 in my synaptic manager not even typing a command on my terminal so if possible how? then lastly how to remove mint 13 cinnamon & mate!?
<TK-999> coolroot: Back up your data and clean install
<TK-999> You'll need to choose whether to use 12.04, which is a long-term support release 'till 2017, or 12.10, which is more on the bleeding edge.
<coolroot> TK-999, clean install using!? cd? i can't got no cd drive can i use terminal on it? what's the command? i don't need backups tho i'm still learnin nothing important yet on my drive so confident enough to try it out thanx
<TK-999> coolroot: Can your computer boot from a USB drive?
<coolroot> yup but not possible now cause got no usb stick in here :( the only way is in terminal
<dwrh> ubuntu 10.04 is about to go EOL. Is there any hope for my Power Mac G5? I tried to upgrade to 12.04, but it did not go very well. I ended up reinstalling 10.04.
<jrib> dwrh: you could try 12.10?  Or try to debug your issues with 12.04
<dwrh> Not much support for the powerpc architecture anymore.
<dwrh> jrib: It says "invalid elf image." I cannot even get it to boot the live CD.
<dwrh> It's just an old computer.
<jrib> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<IRCLemur> any attempt to convert or burn flac files results in "general stream error"?
<Jordan_U> dwrh: I don't have recent experience with PPC, but Debian likely has better PPC support than Ubuntu.
<jrib> dwrh: you're using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads ?
<dwrh> Yeah, Debian works well. I would just like to get as much up-to-date software as I can.
<dwrh> jrib: No.
<TK-999> dwrh: Gentoo?
<jrib> dwrh: see how those work
<pehlert> Hey folks. Even when I use "update-rc.d -f apache2 remove" to remove the rc.d-symlinks, it somehow recreates them and starts apache again on next boot. How is that possible?
<dwrh> daily build page.
<dwrh> Okay. I will give them a try.
<jrib> pehlert: are you suer?
<twist3d> hmm
<pehlert> jrib: Sure.. It does actually remove the symlinks, I confirmed that
<jrib> pehlert: what ubuntu version?
<dwrh> TK-999 I tried it, but I cannot get it to recognize any of my NICs.
<pehlert> jrib: 12.04 LTS
<jrib> pehlert: you're saying the symlinks get recreated after next boot?
<dwrh> jrib: Thanks for the link.
<pehlert> jrib: Wait, I suspect something
<dwrh> Thank you all for your help.
<ryan__> Hello, guys I have a problem?
<ryan__> CAN you help, the guys at ##windows ain't responding to me
<bekks> ryan__: Then whats your ubuntu related problem?
<pehlert> jrib: Sorry, entirely my fault. I use Chef (a server management tool) and it recreates them.. Thanks for the help anyway :-)
<ryan__> bekks: Os failaure via U.S.B Boot
<bekks> ryan__: Which failure, which OS?
<Bray90820> so is there a terminal command to enable the onscreen keyboard and another one to disable it
<ryan__> bekks: Windows XP
<bekks> ryan__: Then how is that related to Ubuntu?
<bekks> ryan__: And, btw, Windows XP does not support USB booting.
<ryan__> Zorin OS - GRUB Is stooping me from booting into it
<ryan__> and oh
<bekks> ryan__: Whatever Zorin OS might be.
<ryan__> Linux
<coolroot> anyone how can i reinstall ubuntu 12.04 using terminal and getting rid of my linuxmint 13 cinnamon/mate!? i want to use ubuntu 12.04 now help pls? thanx
<Jordan_U> ryan__: If you don't have Ubuntu installed, and aren't even trying to install it, then this is the wrong channel. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<mutt> wuttup party people
<ryan__> Jordan_U: okay where could i find support
<Jordan_U> ryan__: Since it sounds like your problem is with installing Windows, and you haven't had luck with ##windows, http://superuser.com/ might be worth trying. But note that even if you can't get help anywhere else, that doesn't make your question appropriate for this channel.
<taranis__> My install periodically crashes
<taranis__> any clues on how to trouble shoot this ... there is a complete freeze and no logs are written
<taranis__> I have to hard reset
<bobb2> what song is this ..driving my crazy trying to find out: thanks! http://www.jetupper.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/epic_bigband.swf
<Jordan_U> !ot | bobb2
<ubottu> bobb2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vamp774> taranis__, Does the screen go completely black?
<vamp774> taranis__, I've had a similar issue on 12.04 LTS
<taranis__> not blank
<taranis__> just frozen
<qman__> I upgraded my laptop to 12.04 and it installed this new network manager DNS caching thing, and it doesn't work
<taranis__> no mouse, keyaboard or SSH
<qman__> how can I disable it?
<taranis__> vamp774, I have to hard reset it to get it back
<taranis__> vamp774, and then I have some corrupt files.
<vamp774> taranis__, Yeah, I've had issues with that.  I don't have a solution but I noticed I had no problems with 12.10.   Are you on the LTS?
<taranis__> vamp774, i am on LTS yes
<vamp774> taranis__, I feel like I saw it on the list of known bugs.  I have 3 machines and it only occurs on 2 of them.  It puzzles me.
<taranis__> vamp774, what kernel does 12.10 run? I found an obscure post in the net saying that the kernel had an odd bug in 12.04 with 3.2.0
<TK-999> qman__: it just does not work or impedes normal operations?
<TK-999> taranis:__ 3.5.0-25
<qman__> TK-999, it simply does not work, on bootup I have no DNS resolution, I must manually overwrite resolv.conf to get it to work
<qman__> I honestly don't care if it caches DNS, but it simply does not work
<taranis__> TK-999, thanks
<taranis__> will ubuntu 12.04 switch to the newer kernels
<qman__> I tried commenting out "dns=dnsmasq" in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf but I still get a locally-pointed resolv.conf
<vamp774> taranis__, its weird because I run 3.2 on this machine with Debian and I don't have that issue
<taranis__> I am a little hesitant to upgrade it manually since it is my work machine
<jpds> taranis__: When you install linux-image-generic-lts-quantal.
<taranis__> vamp774, I can't be sure ... it was some guy complaining about his servers havin the similar behavior as I was having
<wachpwnski> I can't get pulseaudio to detect my hdmi audio. I did aplay -l and it's showing the device.
<tgm4883> qman__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/157154/how-do-i-add-changes-to-resolv-conf-without-them-getting-overwritten-on-reboot/157192#157192
<TK-999> qman: is this the network-manager package?
<qman__> tgm4883, that's not what I need, I need DHCP to work
<taranis__> jpds, will that work with 12.04?
<jpds> taranis__: yes.
<qman__> TK-999, yes, network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<qman__> it was a default 11.10 setup, upgraded to 12.04
<TK-999> You have both network-manager & network-manager-gnome?
<qman__> resolvconf has a /etc/resolvconf/original which contains correct data
<qman__> yes
<taranis__> vamp774, it is just hard to trouble shoot cause the kernel can't write logs ... as the file system seems to have crashed or something
<TK-999> sudo apt-get remove network-manager-gnome && sudo apt-get autoremove then
<TK-999> Running more than one network manager can be quite problematic
<qman__> I still need the GUI applet
<taranis__> vamp774, so it is all really just wild speculation ... I don't have a first clue as to how to go about trouble shooting it since I can't isolate it and the issue is hard to reproduce
<qman__> I was under the impression that network-manager was the base package and network-manager-gnome was the GUI applet
<TK-999> Might be so, this apt-cache entry is weird
<vamp774> taranis__, I hear ya.  I'm always hesitant about upgrading distros too until necessary.  Especially because its a work computer you said.  And theres no guarantee that will solve it.
<TK-999> Do you have version 0.9.6?
<taranis__> vamp774, might try jpds suggestion and install the newer kernel and see if the issue happens again
<qman__> 0.9.4
<tgm4883> qman__, if you run 'nm-tool' does it list the correct DNS servers?
<qman__> tgm4883, yes
<vamp774> taranis__, It bothered me too because I was unsure of how to approach solving it if my system crashes lol.  I don't think trying a newer kernel could hurt.  But then again I'm not sure.  And your computer could be unusable for a bit while updating
<tgm4883> qman__, is dnsmasq running?
<qman__> tgm4883, no
<taranis__> vamp774, its my dev machine so upgrading is a chore and then some so I tend to say put mostly and stay with stable. but freezes can eat a lot of code time as it can destroy files ... thank god for version control
<vamp774> taranis__, Yeah, I guess pick your poison.  The problem didn't go away on my machine.  And sometimes it happened really frequently.
<vamp774> taranis__, Maybe move your work files to another machine and update.  That's what I would do.
<taranis__> vamp774, I found once it happened it would happen in continuesly ... the only way to fix it is to force  a file system scan on boot ... which can be a pain so I make my system auto scan now with every reboot incase it does crash. that seems to have made it a bit more stable.
<tongcx> hi guys, some docs in /usr/share/doc are in html or pdf
<tongcx> is there a command to open that doc?
<tongcx> like "info bison"?
<Bray90820> Anyone know how i would disable the onscreen keyboard from the terminal
<taranis__> vamp774, I posted a thread on the forums 55 views later and no reply so I suppose it isn't a common problem. Do you have a link to that bug report?
<compdoc> tongcx, I think you want:     http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_man.htm
<vamp774> taranis__, do you by any chances have an NVIDIA card on that machine?
<taranis__> vamp774, intel integrated
<Bray90820> Anyone know how i would disable the onscreen keyboard from the terminal?
<taranis__> vamp774, here are my stats: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125287
<vamp774> taranis__, Now that I'm thinking about it again ( I run Debian now ) I really feel like it's kernel related.
<taranis__> vamp774,  it makes the most sense as they system shouldn't lock up completely unless the kernel has taken a dump
<vamp774> taranis__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel .  Agreed.  Maybe try out 3.4 kernel.
<defaultro> hey guys, back in the days, when I want to automatically login to gui, I edit my runlevel to 5. I do it in inittab file. How is it done in ubuntu?
<jrib> defaultro: your ubuntu should boot to a gui login window by default
<jpds> defaultro: System Settings → Users → Automatic Login.
<bekks> !upstart | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<taranis__> vamp774, I got the official 3.5 install from linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<taranis__> vamp774, I'll try that on for size and see how stable things remain
<defaultro> thanks
<vamp774> taranis__, I'm thinking if updating to a newer kernel wouldn't hurt anything, then its worth the potential result of solving it
<taranis__> vamp774, I just didnt' want to go outside the ubuntu tested kernels or LTS kernels I'm happy linux-image-generic-lts-quantal is an option. Will see how that turns out ... I am going to head out for the day ... Thank you very much for taking the time to chat to me.
<vamp774> taranis__, no problem.  I hope all goes well
<veryhappy> hi guys, would it be a nice idea to split 247.9 GB into one root partition and one home partition or is that too less space after a long time?
<TK-999> You'd need about 15-20 gigs for a root partition
<iter> one partition only veryhappy unless you have a good reason
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> then i just leave it as one single partition
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> thanks guys
<veryhappy> you helped me out
<veryhappy> take care
<Kajover> hi. how can i stop apps e.g. xchat from displaying in the top bar (the enveloppe)?
<GentSir> Kajover, why would you want to?
<tgm4883> Kajover, for xchat, you would remove xchat-indicator
<sam113101> does ubuntu have a multiarch live cd?
<TK-999> sam113101:Not that I am aware of
<sam113101> why not ;(
<TK-999> You can create your own bootable live media for both x86 and amd64 (x86_64) architectures.
<sam113101> that'd be a cool thing
<sam113101> how?
<guigouz> can I run just unity's top bar, without dash home or the window manager ?
<TK-999> You'd burn the ISO image to a blank DVD or write it to a USB stick and boot the computer from there.
<TK-999> You can try the live system & install if satisfied.
<tgm4883> guigouz, um, so you just want the global menu?
<guigouz> the notification bar, mainly
<ubuntu> Hi.  I screwed up my install.  :(
<ubuntu> Wondering if anyone can help
<TK-999> UbuntuFail: specifics?
<UbuntuFail> TK: Thanks
<UbuntuFail> TK: Yes.  I've been having package problems for quite some time
<UbuntuFail> TK: Package errors.
<TK-999> What version of Ubuntu and which packages?
<UbuntuFail> TK: I'm on 10.04 at the moment.  Unfortuately, the package manager asked me for a 12.04 disk
<UbuntuFail> TK: And when the package was installed, it messed with a few config files, I think.
<Kajover> tgm4883, how would i do that?
<TK-999> Which package?
<UbuntuFail> TK: My first problem was that grub failed
<tgm4883> Kajover, 'apt-get remove xchat-indicator'
<UbuntuFail> TK: It was the Steam installer, I think.
<Kajover> thank you :)
<TK-999> Ugly closed-source thingy, Steam is. As for GRUB failing, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<UbuntuFail> TK: It's more complicated than that, unfortunately.
<UbuntuFail> TK: I re-installed GRUB.
<guigouz> tgm4883, i just need the indicator bar, actually
<TK-999> So you can boot as normal?
<UbuntuFail> TK: And Grub still fails to find anything at book, even after I do sudo update-grub, and it thinks it found everything.
<UbuntuFail> TK: No, I can't boot as normal.
<TK-999> You might want to try the Boot-Repair tool then to see if that remedies
<tgm4883> guigouz, hmm, Well there isn't a way to just use the Unity indicator bar and get rid of the dash and launcher bar
<UbuntuFail> TK: So I had to boot in manually using: set root = (hd0,1), etc.
<tgm4883> guigouz, your best bet is to see if another desktop environment (like XFCE) has the ability to add some of that functionality
<tgm4883> guigouz, you might try 'unity-tweak-tool', It has the ability to do some tweaks to unity, but IDK if it does what you want
<Kajover> tgm4883, it didnt work... enveloppe is still in the bar
<guigouz> tgm4883, i'll try gnome, I'm using enlightenment
<guigouz> thanks
<tgm4883> Kajover, well yea, that isn't what I said. You said how do you remove it for xchat, and I told you
<tgm4883> Kajover, I don't know if  you can remove the messaging indicator
<trism> Kajover: sudo apt-get purge indicator-messages; then log out/back in
<Kajover> xchat is still there ;)
<Kajover> ok
<Kajover> btw is there a hotkey for the terminal?
<Kajover> superkey + t e.g.?
<trism> Kajover: ctrl+alt+t
<Kajover> thanks
<tgm4883> Kajover, you'll probably have to kill all xchat processes and restart it
<tgm4883> IIRC, I had to logout and back in for it to completely go away
<GentSir> Any of you play Halo 4 on XBL? I've got a Double XP code: FFWCX CN3HH
<vamp774> UbuntuFail, If it is a fresh install maybe just wipe and restart
<Kajover> tgm4883, thanks envelope is gone.
<awesomess3> Someone buy me a laptop and install Ubuntu 12.10 and WoW and send to me plz
<bekks> awesomess3: Send the money first ;)
<tgm4883> trism, <Kajover> tgm4883, thanks envelope is gone.
<tgm4883> since that was more directed at you I think
<Kajover> ah yes.. cheers :)
<UbuntuFail> vamp: Thank you.  Im trying boot-repair
<UbuntuFail> Will see how that goes
<vamp774> UbuntuFail, Yeah I mean if you don't have any data because you can't boot in just start over.  It installs grub near the end of the install
<vamp774> UbuntuFail, You tried to install steam then couldn't boot?  Did you upgrade gfx drivers or anything?
<UbuntuFail> vamp: No, it's an old system with lots of data on it
<UbuntuFail> vamp: Installed 'Steam'
<UbuntuFail> vamp: I tried this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<UbuntuFail> vamp: But the repositories use 32-bit versions
<UbuntuFail> vamp: I'm on 64-bit, and it wont work
<UbuntuFail> Do you know if there are repositories for the 64-bit version?
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | UbuntuFail
<ubottu> UbuntuFail: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<tgm4883> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Aaron1> Hello
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: you have my name =)
<SolarisBoy> im going to have to update my hilights! ohmyjeezois
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_U: Thank you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615151/
<Aaron1> Euh, sorry not that experienced concerning IRC channels SolarisBoy, hope i did not give you troubble?!
<UbuntuFail> Could someone take alook at my boot info data, please?
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: no worries man! =)
<Aaron1> I came here because my samba server is giving me a headace and my search on the web came up empty.
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: whats up with your samba server?
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: What happens when you try to boot?
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: samba on ubuntu i presume? (just to be sure your in the right place)
<Aaron1> Well copying from my mac to my samba server is fine it's the opposite direction that is troublesome.
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_U: Grub doesn't produce a menu.  I just get the grub command line (even after I had already done update-grub).  I can try to boot in to linux manually using 'set root=(hd0,1)' etc.
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_u: But then I get another error message - let me find it
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_U: I remember it said it couldnt find the /etc/fstab file
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: Is it a "grub> " prompt or a "rescue> " prompt?
<dr_willis> Aaron1:  so its what the mac thats  using  to do its windows shares thats the issue then?
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: so the Mac is a samba client? and you can copy files from the client to server (mac->samba share hosted from ubuntu)
<Aaron1> SolarisBoy: Yes a headless Ubuntu server v12.10
<dr_willis> Hmm. cant Macs/Os-X do SSh and NFS?
<SolarisBoy> better be able to with that spiffy unix kernel under it
<GentSir> dr_willis, IIRC ssh-client is included in OSX
<Aaron1> NFS i tried, problem is i have a lot of windows clients.
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_U: Hmm..  Pretty sure it was a grub> prompt.
<GentSir> But sometimes not sshserver
<UbuntuFail> Jordan: Is there a way I can reconstruct an /etc/fstab file?
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: but can you clarify the issue you want to copy files from the server to client?
<dr_willis> aaron1 so  do they access the linux server ok? but not the mac swerver?
<Aaron1> no
<Aaron1> Oke let me try to explain this
<dr_willis> ''please be a bit more verbose then just 'no'   ;)
<SolarisBoy> ok
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: Can you be at the grub shell and on IRC at the same time?
<Aaron1> mac->ubuntu samba server = fine
<SolarisBoy> ok the mac can mount a samba share fine -
<Aaron1> Ubuntu samba server -> mac (initiated from mac client) = painfully slow
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_U: Yes, I can use my laptop for IRC.  But it's not just grub that's the problem, because I get errors after I boot up linux
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_U: So I think my system files are corrupt.
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: how are you testing the communication?
<thiefy> does anyone know how to - in libre office writer, make it so that when it knows what word you are in the middle typing - the suggestion it gives you - that you can just hit the spacebar to complete that word?
<thiefy> like on android... heh.
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: are you using names or IP's in your configs?
<histo> thiefy: tab completion?
<thiefy> nice how they suggest a word, but how can i just use that suggestion?
<holstein> Aaron1: i would try moving something via ssh and test the connection with samba out of the equation
<thiefy> histo, doesn't work... it just inserts a tab.
<SolarisBoy> i agree with holstein
<Aaron1> SolarisBoy: the fact that i have full 100mbit access to the campus network and all that jazz
<histo> thiefy: I know but that's what it's called. Just trying to help you explain.
<SolarisBoy> i wuold try to seperate a general network issue from a samba issue -
<Aaron1> and im using ip's
<Aaron1> nothing needs to be resolved
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: Try booting from a LiveUSB and running fsck.
<UbuntuFail> oh yeah.. forgot about fsck
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: ok thanks for that
<UbuntuFail> OK, good point ... that's another thing to try.
<UbuntuFail> Thanks.
<vamp774> UbuntuFail, sorry I was afk.
<UbuntuFail> vamp: np
<vamp774> Did you fix it?
<UbuntuFail> vamp: No, not yet - about to do fsck
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: If fsck finds no errors, try "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" from the grub prompt. If it gives an error like "out of disk" then you have a buggy BIOS.
<UbuntuFail> Jordan: I am in a live CD - should I do 'sudo fsck /dev/sda'?
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: and what exactly is slow in this back and forth - so you mount a share to the MAC - it mounts fine - are you talking about the response from the samba server on your actions from the mac client?
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Aaron1> its an open Samba share with a 0777 file mask, just for convieninient file sharing accross te network.
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: im trying to understanding what communication other than Samba Protocol data is going back and forth that your seeing latency in
<UbuntuFail> Jordan: Clean
<holstein> Aaron1: and the file transfer is slow via samba? how about ssh?
<matthew20154> Hello
<UbuntuFail> Jordan: Sorry, it finished immediately and said File System Clean
<Aaron1> wel my finder hangs itself, while mounting is not an issue
<SolarisBoy> ahh so your file browser hangs when navigating the share? Aaron1 ?
<holstein> Aaron1: what i would do is, remove variables
<UbuntuFail> brasero doesn't seem to work  :(  arg
<UbuntuFail> input/output error
<UbuntuFail> Can't burn boot-repair
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<Aaron1> that too SolarisBoy somehow i expect the problem is on the mac's end but i have no idea where
<UbuntuFail> OK.. checking now
<Aaron1> and i have no experince diagnosing such a prpblem
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: you would get better mileage by eliminating samba like holstein mentioned and checking another protocol for some general latency
<Aaron1> SolarisBoy: i agree but my boss wont let me, that's kind of the issie ;)
<Aaron1> issue
<holstein> Aaron1: wont let you properly troubleshoot? then just reinstall samba, and check some logs i supppose.. but you'll waste time there assuming its a samba issue
<SolarisBoy> Aaron1: your boss won't let you troubleshoot or he won't let you deploy a different service? (im not saying the latter) im saying to use another protocol to test - like telnet
<SolarisBoy> agree with holstein again -
<SolarisBoy> ill bbl also i need to evacuate my office before any more crizap flies my way - brb
<Anteros> Aaron1: I'm coming in during the middle of the convo. You might've checked these already: 1) th SO_RECVBUF settings, 2) ping latency, 3) hard disk spinup time
<Aaron1> ow the communication with the server is fine
<holstein> Aaron1: how did you determine that?
<Anteros> Aaron1: OK. that takes care of item 2
<Aaron1> it has full gigabit throughput and all that jazz with all the other clients on the same switch
<Anteros> Aaron1: is this isolated to one client ?
<Aaron1> just my mac to be precise
<Aaron1> rest is windows
<holstein> Aaron1: and how is the file transfer to other clients?
<Aaron1> holstein: perfect, no probs there
<holstein> Aaron1: so, its just the mac then?
<holstein> Aaron1: id say, you have a client side issue on the mac then
<Aaron1> holstein: yeah perhaps wrong channel :/
<Anteros> Aaron1: check your macs settings, is it loading thumbnails for every image or calculating the remote drive size ?
<Aaron1> Anteros: that first option you spoke about, what does it do?
<Anteros> Aaron1: it specifies the buffer size for receiving packets
<Aaron1> oke i understand that
<Anteros> Aaron1: the smb.conf file will have more info for you. It is known to cause some throughput issues
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_U: is it normal to take this long?
<holstein> not isolated to the mac clients though, correct Anteros ?
<Aaron1> in a more general therm of speaking, are there best practices documents about this with config settigs that should be conccidered?
<Anteros> holstein: no specific mention of the OSX plaform, its more of a server side configuration
<shojo> I have a question: If i keep a Windows partition and install in the rest of the space ubuntu, will i be able to access the windows partition afterwards from Ubuntu?
<thiefy> yes.
<Anteros> Aaron1: yes, it is mostly documented in the smb.conf file and the man pages
<holstein> Aaron1: if everything is indeed fine from the other cliends to samba, then its client side on the mac
<holstein> clients*
<thiefy> go nuts shojo - it's  no problem.
<Anteros> Aaron1: "Best practice" is a slippery industry term. Do what is "best" for your deployment
<shojo> thiefy: is that for me?
<thiefy> yes again.
<shojo> thanks
<Aaron1> te problem is the reading from the server from my mac, the writing is fine, that's what is giving me trouble differentiating this problem
<thiefy> Merry Christmas!
<Aaron1> te problem is the reading from the server from my mac, the writing is fine, that's what is giving me trouble differentiating this problem
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_u: No errors
<miu2n> does anyone know anything about ubuntu cloud server?
<awesomess3> What is up with the clouds these days? Why have clouds? It sounds like something built that ultimately puts everything on the internet.
<miu2n> depends on what kind of cloud
<miu2n> i use private cloud
<Aaron1> Anteros: owgod okay problem is i dont have the time to get to know all the knooks an crannies of a samba sysmtem, so how to proceed then?
<sirriffsalot> Hey, what is the difference betwen the "Time Bwetween Updates" and "Set CPU Speed" function with cpufreq utility programs?
<Anteros> awesomess3: yes, that is what they do.
<miu2n> if anyone knows anything about it some help would be greatly appreciated
<holstein> Aaron1: i would try a different client from the mac
<holstein> miu2n: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-cloud
<miu2n> i have read that, my problem is the nodes are not getting started up when they are called
<awesomess3> Anteros, miu2n but if we put everything in the cloud, wouldn't we also be putting things in the cloud that are unnecessary and therefore a waste of internet activity?
<Anteros> Aaron1: Filesharing systems are not something that you can fire and forget. There are potential security issues and seldom performance issues that can arise
<holstein> miu2n: where are you getting the servers? at a place that provides support?
<orp> hi there
<awesomess3> orp, hey
<orp> i am loking for an help
<miu2n> no the servers are on a vmware ESXi Server that i am hosting
<awesomess3> orp, aren't we all?
<orp> yes
<Anteros> Aaron1: that being said it is very difficult to know *every* nook&cranny of samba I would say that learning how to troubleshoot this problem will be very valuable in the future
<orp> my sound don't mute when i plug my headphones
<Jordan_U> UbuntuFail: Try the "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" test.
<dr_willis> the books on samba in  the repos give some good samba troubleshooting info.. they are a bit on the  old side however
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<Aaron1> Anteros: i think you are right
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 5576 kB, installed size 13723 kB
<orp> any one knows a fix for this
<orp> ?
<holstein> orp: i would just deal with that issue.. alsa is where i would suggest filing the bug
<miu2n> holstein: no the servers are on a vmware ESXi Server that i am hosting
<holstein> miu2n: i would test differently, to make sure its not just how you are hosting them
<dr_willis> orp common issue seen variants of the problem also.. i bet theres several hits on the subject on the askubuntu.com site
<Anteros> awesomess3: we are not putting "everything" in the cloud. Not yet anyway. It aims to solve specific problems at this point. Problems of scalability mostly
<veryhappy> hi guys have a new question, i chosen the landscape client in the upgrades mask on the linux install how can i set this setting back to "don't use landscape - but install security updates on my own"?
<miu2n> holstein: differently how? physical boxes, kvm,...
<holstein> miu2n: if it were me, i would just start doing it differently, to make sure its not my setup that is the issue
<miu2n> holstein: alright thanks!
<UbuntuFail> bbias
<scott_z> when you boot into ubuntu, how do you get it to display all the scrolling info instead of the purple screen?
<orp> before was alsaconf and the config was easy now is an hell
<dr_willis> scott_z:  use the  'noquiet nosplash verbose' options instead of  'quiet splash' in /etc/default/grub
<orp> <dr_willis> they don't help
#ubuntu 2013-03-15
<Aaron1> holstein, Anteros: thanks for helping me out
<Anteros> orp: did you run update-grub ?
<Anteros> Aaron1: np. Good luck.
<orp> no
<calwig> what is a program to find duplicate files? duplicity?
<scott_z> dr_willis: thanks, found it rebooting now.
<orp> done now
<orp> i comeback in a bit
 * Anteros sings ba ba ba babara ann
<compdoc> calling that singing is very generous
 * Anteros sings: wont'cha take my ha aa and 
<IdleOne> Anteros: Please stop that.
<orp> no one can help me with my alsa ?
<orp> i still having sound on my speakers after plug the headphones
<krabador> hi people, i need help. I used an ubuntu 3.5.0-22 installation on a pc configuration until i changed motherboard, now i would use the same ubuntu installation because the /home/user management, before a fresh new installation, how can i reuse the installation?
<Anteros> krabador: can you elaborate on what is "/home/user management" ?
<holstein> orp: check the mute.. check in alsamixer, and pavucontrol.. and refer to
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> orp: what would i do? just deal with it.. and i would file a bug with alsa
<holstein> orp: it can be challenging to properly support every different sound card.. alsa is the quickest way to get a fix out
<UbuntuFail> Hi Jordan_U
<orp> mate my sound works
<UbuntuFail> Jordan_U: are you there?
<calwig> is there a simple to use file duplicate GUI finder for ubuntu?
<orp> is just don't mute on the speakers
<orp> and i have check the mute on alsamixer don't work
<krabador> Anteros, in the / partition of this system, and in /home/user i've an 8gb folder that i can't save in other place, for that for me would be more confortable to reuse sometime the od quantal installation
<holstein> orp: i hear you.. but the speakers dont unmute.. i understand that.. and you can file a bug with alsa about that.. thats the most constructive way to get a fix out..
<orp> ok
<Anteros> krabador: do you have this folder backed up somewhere else ?
<skegeek> Running as guest VM system doesn't detect widescreen and forces display 1024x768. How can I resolve this little issue? Do I simply need to add a correct resolution for widescreen?
<dr_willis> skegeek:  what vm are you runnign it in?
<skegeek> VirtualBox
<krabador> Anteros, not, that's the reason because i would reuse the installation
<dr_willis> you did install the vbox guest addations skegeek ?
<Anteros> skegeek: are the VirtualBox tools installed?
<Anteros> krabador: always backup if there is data you want to keep. Sorry to be a curmudgeon about it but I've seen more problems from not backup than from spending the extra time creating a backup
<veryhappy> guys is there a way to set update up not to use the landscape service? like that dialog that you get while the installation of ubuntu that asks you if you want to take the landscape client of install every security package on your own
<redheat> hi everyone, is there a way to list all the programs installed on my system?
<redheat> I'm using ubuntu quantal 64 bit,...
<dr_willis> !clone | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Anteros> redheat: try aptitude
<dr_willis> theres other ways to do similer things. ;)
<redheat> dr_willis, how are you thank you so much for your help, Anteros..wow the old gang is back..lol
<krabador> Anteros, yes, i fully agree, but the older motherboard left me suddenly
<redheat> I meant I wanted to see them listed
<dr_willis> redheat:  the aboe commands put  the list in a file for you  to read
<krabador> Anteros, i backup often
<Anteros> krabador: pull the drive out and back it up if you have to
<redheat> dr_willis, I would truly appreciate it if you could tell me what is the aboe..I mean how should I write that in CL
<scott_z> dr_willis: no luck. made the change and then ran update-grub. still just purple..
<krabador> Anteros, not, if i have space in other place i would not be here
<dr_willis> !text | scott_z
<ubottu> scott_z: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> redheat:  it gave the CL aptitude command to  > (pipe) it onto a file...
<Anteros> krabador: to your point: There are a number of ways to install around a filesystem. You can configure mount points in fstab
<dr_willis> redheat:  the command between the  << and  >>  characters
<Anteros> krabador: make sure that you do not format the drive containing the data you want to keep during installation
<redheat> dr_willis, you lost me here, I mean, what should I write..?
<dr_willis> redheat:  the commands the bot said is betwewn the << and >> characters...  in the  facctoid it gave
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<dr_willis>  aptitude ................   > ~ my-packages
<dr_willis> puts the info  in the my-packages file
<calwig> is there a GUI for duplicate file search?
<dr_willis> the other info is if you  wanted to reinstall FROM that file on a differnt machine
<unraised> II'm trying to bootstrap a powerpc ubuntu using qemu. Would someone help me troubleshoot networking issues? I've built the rootfs using debootstrap on a mounted ext3-formatted raw image file. I can get it to boot by passing init=/bin/sh to the kernel, but networking doesn't work. Any ideas?
<krabador> Anteros, the / it's in an hd with 3 others partition (with not enough space), can i reinstall inside my / , withoud delete this /home/user/Desktop/folder ?
<dr_willis> calwig:  i recall several being in the repos.. tried searching?
<calwig> i did well theyre cmd line, which i can work out, but right now my brain is on gui mode
<calwig> thought id ask
<sergei> somebody speak spanish?
<Anteros> krabador: Formatting this partition for a reinstallation will erase the data contained within you need to excercise caution
<dr_willis> calwig:  i seem to recall a gui tool or 2. but i last used them 2+ yrs ago.
<sergei> exit
<dr_willis> !es | sergei
<ubottu> sergei: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<redheat> thank you so much dr_willis, I found an easier way, I just opened ubuntu software center and clicked on installed...and I can all of them now installed
<sergei> ok ubottu muchas gracias
<krabador> Anteros, yes, i know, no way to install another os without delete all?
<redheat> I thank you so much I kinda winged that workout, and it did the trick, I just wanted to know the programs installed so I can install them in
<calwig> dr_willis, you know android has a good app if i could just use it for linux
<calwig> dr_willis, if you remember shoot, going to look around :)
<redheat> thank you again dr_willis, and all of your for your help..I appreciate it thank you so much for the kind help...
 * dr_willis sends redheat the bill...
<Anteros> krabador: you have to format and install to partitions that are not in use. The important thing that you need to understand is that formatting/deleting a partition erases all data within it
<ZukZak_> hi
<Anteros> krabador: if the data you want to keep is in /dev/sda2 and you are installing to /dev/sda3 then it would be ok to format /dev/sda3 but not /dev/sda2
<skegeek> How do you exit Scale mode? I forgot the key combination.
<krabador> Anteros, my / is /dev/sda1, the folder is in /home/user inside / , and i can use only /dev/sda1
<paul__> hey anyone able to tell me how to customize a xubuntu live cd?  I want to customize the default desktop/panel setup
<veryhappy> dr_willis: can you explain me how i can reconfigure tasksel to "automatically install security updates" instead of "use landscape service"?
<Anteros> krabador: can you resize ? it can be messy to just push data into an already existing partition.
<Anteros> krabador: as long as you do not format/delete the partition you should be able to push the data
<krabador> Anteros, can i chroot the system updating the hardware?
<Anteros> krabador: when you install it will chroot into your new system. I don't know what you mean by "updating the hardware"
 * Anteros has to go 
<krabador> Anteros, i mean chroot my ubuntu installation, let the hardware recognition, and install hardware support, something like that
<Anteros> I'll check back in later tonight.
<krabador> Anteros, ok goodbye
<Anteros> krabador: the installer should do that for you
<unraised> Hi, is there anyone available to help me? I'm trying to bootstrap a powerpc ubuntu using qemu. Would someone help me troubleshoot networking issues? I've built the rootfs using debootstrap on a mounted ext3-formatted raw image file. I can get it to boot by passing init=/bin/sh to the kernel, but networking doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Anteros> krabador:  good luck and be certain.
<holstein> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<paul__> Hey, Anyone able to help me with setting up the default panel configuration for a xubuntu live cd?
<paul__> I'm not sure where to start.
<holstein> paul__: you just boot the live CD, and it'll be default
<paul__> holstein: I mean I want to change what the default is
<krabador> hi people i need to update my ubuntu installation to the hardware of another motherboard
<holstein> paul__: just boot it up and change it.. you want the settings to be persistent?.. what is your goal?
<krabador> how can i do that?
<paul__> holstein: yeah I want a custom live cd
<holstein> krabador: try just moving it "as-is".. if you have any specific drivers installed, you might have issues, otherwise, the kernel is "modular"
<holstein> paul__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<paul__> holstein: it doesn't cover xfce
<holstein> paul__: it? the link i gave? "its" all the same, really.. where are you stuck?
<paul__> holstein: Yes it as in the link you gave.  Since I'm using xubuntu I don't have any idea how to customize the default xfce settings.
<holstein> paul__: what have you tried? and what is failing?
<krabador> holstein, i used ubuntu 12.10 , and now i changed motherboard, because the last fault, now i would use 12.10 on the actual motherboard
<holstein> krabador: and, it should just work... try it and see, and go from there
<paul__> holstein: I'm trying to change panel config, nothing is failing yet, I've installed all the additional packages I wanted and have tested the custom iso, all that worked
<holstein> paul__: you can always ask in one of the xubuntu or xfce specific channels
<paul__> holstein: sure, I'll look for one, thanks
<DankenseN> good evening dear all
<Rolz_Ramaz> hi
<tongcx> compdoc: /j r
<Rolz_Ramaz> noone talking 2day?
<Jax> hello
<Jax> where i can find help with TOAD?
<bekks> Jax: TOAD from Quest?
<Jax> yep
<Jax> in ubuntu with wine
<bekks> Jax: Contact Quest then.
<veryhappy> <PLEASE> can anyone explain me how i can reconfigure tasksel to "automatically install security updates" instead of "use landscape service"? i don't wanna make a complete reinstall just because of the wrong setting...
<Jax> ok, thanks
<dr_willis> tasksel can auto install updates? Never seen that mentioned befor
<unraised> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dr_willis> cant say ive seen the term  'landscape' service either..
<veryhappy> https://www.citycloud.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/ubuntu-from-scratch-step-11.jpg
<veryhappy> i mean the picture that's visible at this link
<dr_willis> if thats from dpkg installing the software.. you  can get back to it via 'sudo  dpkg-reconfigure packagename'
<dr_willis> ive still never heard of landscape
<dr_willis> !find landscape
<ubottu> Found: landscape-client, landscape-client-ui, landscape-client-ui-install, landscape-common
<dr_willis> !info  landscape-client
<ubottu> landscape-client (source: landscape-client): The Landscape administration system client. In component main, is optional. Version 12.05-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 119 kB
<veryhappy> there you go
<dr_willis> dosent say  much
<qman__> landscape is canonical's management system, it's also related to the unattended upgrades feature
<iceroot> dr_willis: its the default managing tool for unattanted setups/upgrades
<dr_willis> the apt descriptions are often not very descriptive. ;)
<iceroot> dr_willis: its very common today
<veryhappy> yea
<servvs> okay so I am going to install ubuntu server on an old pc here in a minute and was wondering if it would be better to just use the 32 bit version if i plan on compiling 32 bit applications (such as wine) on it
<dr_willis> servvs:  i tend to use 64bit os on all my  64bit hardware
<dr_willis> but an old pc.. maybe 32bit only anyway
<servvs> well, its an athlon x2
<veryhappy> so what you say should i go with landscape or not? i have 3 pc's on here with ubuntu but i don't know if landscape is commercial or also can be used for free?
<dr_willis> why would you think its not free?
<servvs> supports 64, but I really want to compile wine for some unsupported patches but have not had any luck on 64 bit
<dr_willis> its part of  ubuntu  so under the gpl isent it?
<iceroot> veryhappy: everything in ubuntu is free (as in free speech)
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> dr_willis: because i read something about commercial service that costs 250
<dr_willis> servvs:  there ya go.. you answerd your  own question then. ;)
<servvs> except for the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iceroot> veryhappy: commercial does not mean something is not free
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  sure it dident read 'comercial support' ?
<iceroot> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<xyzone> call it libre instead of free
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> i just don't have any knowledge about that stuff that's why i also think i first should use the old method and then try to go with landscape
<veryhappy> actually a good idea
<veryhappy> ok thanks @ all
<veryhappy> take care
<Shibumi> Hello, all
<servvs> if I were to compile wine in a chroot directory could I make a deb of it and install it locally?
<dr_willis> wsent it  just stated that  landcape is commonly  used these days instead?
<dr_willis> if you  make a proper deb.. i would think you could install it on other  machines.. so  that would include locally  also.
<krabador> hi, i need to reinstall 12.10 generic graphic driver
<iceroot> servvs: not that easy
<iceroot> servvs: creating a deb needs special steps so you cant just say "make a deb from the content of directory foobar"
<dr_willis> is that what he was asking? ;) i totallyu missread it then
<iceroot> servvs: and i dont see a reason to compile wine
<dr_willis> thought he ment a chroot install.
<servvs> patches
<iceroot> servvs: there is for example "playonlinux" which is managing different wine prefixes for differents apps
<iceroot> servvs: there is also winetricks
<servvs> sorry I meant a debootstrap chroot directory to compile 32bit on 64bit machine
<iceroot> servvs: there is no need for that, you can easily compile 32bit on 64bit systems
<krabador> hi people
<servvs> how so iceroot
<servvs> I have tried but always end up failing
<iceroot> servvs: and with "multiarch" you normally have a normal 32bit system and a amd64 system in one system
<krabador> how can i reinstall Ubuntu generic graphic driver?
<iceroot> servvs: you can tell gcc for example to compile 32bit
<dr_willis> krabador:  perhaps give us more details.. theres no generic graphic driver other then the vesa driver...
<iceroot> servvs: you can even say to compile for arm
<iceroot> servvs: and if you want for example create a 32bit deb on an amd64 system there is a setting "any/all"
<wererogue> Hi, I have a question about display settings - I've done a lot of forum searching and found a bunch of questions, but no solutions.
<iceroot> servvs: in debian/control  if you use "any" it will create 32bit and 64bit, if you use "all" it will create an architecrue-indepented paket
<iceroot> servvs: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<wererogue> My display is in widescreen, but with a 4:3 resolution - the pixels aren't square.  In 10.04, I could use xorg.conf's DisplaySize setting to modify the DPI so that the aspect ratio was correct, but it doesn't seem to work in 12.04.
<wererogue> Is there a new way to change the DPI ratio?
<dr_willis> !xrabdr
<dr_willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dr_willis> perhaps the xrandr settings.. but im not  clear on what your trying to do.
<dr_willis> when you  display a 4:3 screen you mean its getting stretched out?
<wererogue> I'm trying to get a 16:9 aspect ratio on an 800x600 screen.
<wererogue> So yeah, if it was a normal 4:3 screen it would appear squashed, but on this screen the pixels aren't square so it would be correct.
<dr_willis> this is on a netbook? or some other odd monitor?
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I have a couple of libre office  drawing usage questions. Using lubuntu 12.04. Any quick usage guides. I am trying for now to find how to anchor a couple of pics placed on top of each other so they are one unit when I copy and paste them
<escott> Vivekananda, you might see if there is a libreoffice channel
<escott> !alis | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wererogue> If I'm reading it right, the xrandr page suggests using DisplaySize to correct the DPI, which, as above, worked in 10.04 but doesn't in 12.04
<wererogue> Maybe I should raise a bug?
<dr_willis> search for existing bug reports first
<dr_willis> could also be the syntax of the xorg.conf options have changed. ive not had to touch xorg.conf in years.
<dr_willis> theres been a lot of changes to X since 10.04 i belive..
<wererogue> The wiki page for xorg still has DisplaySize, but I'll do a bit more hunting in case.  Thanks for your help.
<expoo> LIST Music -topic
<expoo> erp.
<switz> ok, i'll be the n00b...is there an easy way to delete the grub loader from my mac recovery hd partition?
<skulltip> installing hl2 deathmatch in steam at the moment :) it is beta though
<dr_willis> switz:  carefull use of the dd command.. the boot-repair tool might be easier to use
<dr_willis> but for a mac  - that  maybe  a totally differnt story..
<n2diy> my SD card reader isn't working, is there a way to restart it?
<Snowdogs> sudo reboot
<steven-> Where does gnome3 store the extensions, which were installed using the extensions.gnome.org site?
<unraised> Hi, I currently have no internet connection on my qemu board. lspci shows Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., RTL-8029(AS), but ifconfig only shows lo, not eth0. Help?
<switz> ya..think i have to get into the disk utility and look around....but til then, can i ask...is there a way to get rid of the loader screen when i try to go to windows or ubuntu? background info: i have a macbook pro that i am triple booting mac os, windows 7, and ubuntu 12.04
<Snowdogs> switz, you might have better luck in a mac chat room
<switz> k, thanks...doesn't help if i say i'm using rEFIt to boot the system up does it? heh
<Snowdogs> no, its still a mac
<switz> k, thanks
<centrelink> hi, is there an ubuntu development channel?
<pendos> Hello my fellow linux enthusiasts
<SteevB> Hi!
<pendos> SteevB: How goes it?
<SteevB> Good. Just enjoying my Thursday
<pendos> Mmm, Thursdays, the day before Friday, which is the day before the sweet sweet freedom of the weekend!
<SteevB> Indeed.I cant wait for the weekend
<pendos> Unless you're in University, in which case "freedom" is but a distant memory :(
<SteevB> I am actually. haha.
<pendos> Well then you share my pain!
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to uninstall a particular package if I installed it directly from its deb: For installation I issued this command in a folder which has three deb files. "dpkg --install *.deb"
<ai6pg> apt-get remove package
<c2tarun> ai6pg, and what will the package name? the name of deb file?
<pendos> It's always bugged me how things that weren't part of the Ubuntu repositories weren't super straightforward to install.
<holstein> c2tarun: i would just open a package manager and search
<c2tarun> holstein, let me try
<c2tarun> holstein, got them :) thanks, removing them from synaptic will purge them right?
<c2tarun> holstein, ok, I got it, its mark for complete removal.
<c2tarun> holstein, one more help please, from jockey (addditional drivers) which ATI driver should I install? post-release one or normal one ( I am sure not the beta one)
<holstein> !ati | c2tarun this is what i refer to
<ubottu> c2tarun this is what i refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i usually start with the latest
<dhci> hello. does it make much sense that I would see a smartphone device show up in nautilus alongside my other drive partitions but I can't really see it listed with /dev/disk/by-uuid or similar?
<c2tarun> holstein, you mean driver with post-release updates?
<holstein> c2tarun: i mean, that wiki page is what i refer to when seeing what package i need.. and if there are options, i usually begin testing with the latest
<dr_willis> dhci:  mostt of the newer android phones use mtp as  the protocall  when they get plugged into a pc via usb these days. that  is not  well  suipported on 12.10 and below. theres work arounds for it. 13.04 is  supposed to  have better support for it.
<pendos> I can't wait for Mir to come out :)
 * pendos jitters excitedly
 * dr_willis imagines how  chaotic  this  channel will become then
<pendos> dr_willis: When Mir comes out?
<embed-ns> Mir? wasn't that a soviet space station?
<dr_willis> and when  the systemd stuff gets used.. and...
<AL_Kernell> hello fellows
<dr_willis> embed-ns:  the one that crashed. ;)
<AL_Kernell> i'm having a problem here, with more than 1 distribution of linux, Ubuntu, Kubuntu....
<AL_Kernell> when I swith back to TTY7  (with my game, Quake, running in TTY 8)   every keystrokes and mouse clicks are sent to the game...
<AL_Kernell> anyone know how to fix it?
<embed-ns> dr_willis: that'd be the one ;)
<embed-ns> what is this other mir thing then?
<dr_willis> AL_Kernell:  i  do  belivve theres ports of quake to X that have better graphics and other features
<AL_Kernell> yeah i'm using the latest (ezQuake)
<dr_willis> embed-ns:  the replaement for  X that  ubuntu  is  supposed to 'converge' to using some time in the future - for Tablet/phone/pc ussage
<dr_willis> AL_Kernell:  seem  odd for an X app to be on its own tty then..
<embed-ns> really? a universal co-ordinate system? fascinating
<dr_willis> AL_Kernell:  sounds like  that game is grabbing the keyinputs in  a very  low level way. so its   not  playing nicely. ;)
<embed-ns> I realize its off topic, anybody know the command line I can throw at XChat to stop showing join/part ?
<dr_willis> embed-ns:  right  click  on a tab - theres a setting
<embed-ns> damn, that was easy, thanks doc
<dr_willis> theres also some option you  can /set  i belive - see the xchat docs..
<dr_willis> notice the  'help'  menu  item in xchats menus. ;)
<dr_willis> conferance mode -  i think sets it on for all channels y default
<embed-ns> yeah, I tried /help but was too lazy to dig
<dr_willis> xchat over theyears have moved things away from menu items to  command type settings..  whichis abit  annoying aboutit
<embed-ns> I only have two channels, both done now.
<dr_willis> i perfer weecchat and  its smart filtering of parts/join/quits
<embed-ns> weechat eh? I'll have a look, haven't used irc for years, xchat was avail in synaptic so I installed it.
<dr_willis> if someone joins.. then says nothing.. then quits.. i dont see any messages aboutit  in weechat..
<dr_willis> if you quit/part now.. i would see the  part..
<dr_willis> because youhave said somthing in the last 4 min or so.
<dr_willis> well.  i  would if i  was currently using weechat.. on my android phone rightnow
<embed-ns> dr_willis: thanks man, installing now.
<embed-ns> oh? its android compat?
<dr_willis> weecchat has a 'server/forwarding' featutre to connect to  a weechat client thats out  now on android also
<dr_willis> but its experimental.
<embed-ns> dr_willis: works for me, if you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much space ;)
<dr_willis> theres living on the  edge.. then theres getting lost in the abyss
<dr_willis> the weechat client now for android..  i am typing this.. it semi works.. it just dosent echo  anything that i can see.. so its so broken for  me -  its useless
<embed-ns> dr_willis: but like everything these days, the abyss is digital too, there's always a reset button
<dr_willis> Yep. it still has issues for weechat + weechat android client.
<dr_willis> i tend to use znc to bounce irc  anyway.
<embed-ns> well, no big deal it don't work on the phone, I wouldn't need it that much. Lets face it, irc for the most part is join/part rtfm eh? :)
<dr_willis> that maybe  whats causing my  issues..
<dr_willis> i rarely  see any join/part messages these days. :)
<dr_willis> turn  them off is the  first thing i do
<dr_willis> and  ive read mostof the docs.. years ago. ;P
<embed-ns> back when they called em rfc's I would have to assume ;)
<dr_willis> they still  got RFCs
<dr_willis> back in the day when tldp.org was the defacto doc place.
<embed-ns> yeah, but back then they called em rfcs
<krabador> ok, i solved my 12.10 installation after a motherboard change, but now Nvidia CK804, it's perfectly present, with all volumes right on alsamixer, but it's completely mute
<krabador> can you help me to give it voice?
<dr_willis> using the  hdmi  audio output?
<krabador> dr_willis, not, the 3,5 jack
<Anteros> nice krabador
<dr_willis> hmm.  may  want to install/check  the  pavcontrol tool.
<dr_willis> !info pavcontrol
<krabador> dr_willis, it's the ac97 integrated audio of Nforce chipset
<ubottu> Package pavcontrol does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> hmm what was its name,
<krabador> Anteros, :D
<dr_willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<dr_willis> No idea  what that  U in the nameis  for. ;)
<dr_willis> but ive had to use pavUcontrol befor - to tweak the sound output on some machines
<expoo_> %
<krabador> dr_willis, it's a little bit annoying to look the card, all right in the alsa.conf on alsamixer,a and correctly set by default
<krabador> and don't hear nothing :D
<dr_willis> perhaps thats  beccause youneed to  be messing with the pulse settings?
<expoo_> !
<krabador> dr_jesus, mmm
<dr_willis> pavucontrol has a thing to  select what sound  output to use. it may be  defaulting to the  HDMI out. eventho its not used
<dr_willis> ive had that  happen on other pcs
<dr_willis> ive also had pcs default to the analog out.. when i was using HDMI output.. :)
<dr_willis> which i guess is  basically a  way of saying the  system is using  the wrong soundcard.
<dr_willis> I think  theres some alsa cli  tools to  change that  also...
<krabador> dr_willis, yes, it's clear. on alsamixer, in the list of audio cards, i've only the ac97...
<nathan28> i've got an ubuntu 12.04 workstation w/ a lot of defaults on it and am not familiar w/ upstart systems or lightdm, if i'm looking to boot to bash and use startx, what do i need to fiddle with
<dr_willis> !text | nathan28
<ubottu> nathan28: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> use the text mode option. ;)
<nathan28> dr_willis: thx
<pedahzur> Does anyone here use Eclipse on Ubuntu?  I just installed Eclipse 3.7.2 in Ubuntu 12.04. That pulled in libswt-* 3.7.2. But when I try to start eclipse, it gives me an error, and points me to a log file that starts out: "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Could not load SWT library. Reasons:no swt-gtk-3740 in java.library.path no swt-gtk in java.library.path" Any ideas?
<embed-ns> krabador: in the output section of the audio parameters, do you have a connector selection at the bottom of the panel? And if so, are there options within it? Eg  headphones/speakers?
<krabador> embed-ns, analog out / amplifier
<Anteros> pedahzur: looks like you need the swt library. Try "apt-cache search swt" to get some package names
<embed-ns> krabador: also, in the hardware section, do you have choices for digital/analog ?
<tigrang> Why do flash games lag under ubuntu? Any way to fix it?
<krabador> embed-ns, yes
<krabador> tigrang, do you have the latest driver for your graphic card?
<embed-ns> krabador, and are you attempting to use analog output (eg 1/8" audio out?)
<krabador> embed-ns, yes
<pedahzur> Anteros: I already have libswt-gtk-* installed (the eclipse install (apt-get install eclipse)  installed those).  And the log complains about not being able to find swt-gtk in the path.
<tigrang> krabador, im using open source drivers (amd)
<embed-ns> krabador: so, if you select analog in Output, and analog in Hardward, still no sound?
<krabador> embed-ns, yes, no sound
<Anteros> pedahzur: is eclipse searching a different $path? try running ldconfig and restarting
<krabador> embed-ns, it was a known bug a copuple of years ago
<embed-ns> krabador: in the Hardware section, bottom of the panel, how many options in the profile section?
<krabador> embed-ns, with this integrates audiocard
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<krabador> embed-ns, many...
<Dr_Willis> all righty trying the weechat android client thing without  znc.
<embed-ns> krabador: which one is currently selected?
<pedahzur> Anteros: Same error.  Eclipse is a Java application, not sure ldconfig would apply here.
<krabador> embed-ns, analog / amplifiers
<embed-ns> krabador: do you have an option for simply  analog stero duplex?
<krabador> embed-ns, excuse me, "hardware section" on audio options?
<Anteros> pedahzur: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10165693/eclipse-cannot-load-swt-libraries
<Dr_Willis> im glad i dont have to use eclipse  for my job. ;) i see so many weird issues with it mentioned in here.
<embed-ns> hardware section on audio options yes
<embed-ns> krabador, there are two sections that need to be used in tandem here. 1) Output (connector) and 2) Hardware (profile)
<embed-ns> they need to match up.
<bencc> is there a command to give me unique file name if it is already taken? myname(1), myname(2)... ?
<amigamia> hi i am doinng an apt-get install moodle. i just thought about it and i was going to make another test partition i can make with ubuntu server so if i wanted to remove what i just installed what would be the command? apt-get remove moodle ?
<embed-ns> bencc: hmm, how about the date command :)
<pedahzur> Anteros: Solution here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10165693/eclipse-cannot-load-swt-libraries
<krabador> embed-ns, ok, i've "digital output, mono analog out /no amplifier , mono analog out / amplifier , analog out /no amplifier , analog out / amplifier "
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  apt really dosent  do installing to  selectable areas.. if that what you mean.
<Anteros> pedahzur: yes, thats what I linked
<bencc> embed-ns: I don't want it to be too long. so myname(2) is better
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  apt-get remove should cleanly  remove it..  the purge option will remove all config files as well
<zZeus> greetings good people, I come with problems to solve
<embed-ns> krabador, which of the two is that one? Output? if so, lets go for analog out / no amplifier
<krabador> embed-ns, on audio options, i haven't an hardware section, i've only "output, input, effects,application"
<amigamia> dr_willis what i was meaning was to use 80gig not used on this laptop and create a test environment for stuff i am doing so i dont have to rebuild this laptop working environment again
<embed-ns> krabador, no hardware section? I guess that's it for my assistance then.
<zZeus> Is there any way of forcing my nvidia card to output 1366x768 resolution?
<krabador> embed-ns, it's selected "analog out / amplifier"
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  theres various sandboxing methods  i  imagine..  but  i  never use  that stuff
<pedahzur> Anteros: Sorry...didn't even see you paste that link...not sure why.
<pedahzur> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> zZeus:  the  xrandr command has force res options i recall
<krabador> embed-ns, must i set to "no amplifier" ?
<zZeus> Roger that Dr_Willis, I'll try
<amigamia> no my question was can i do a apt-get uninstall / remove moodle? which command is it?
<amigamia> uninstall remove?
<embed-ns> krabador, what kind of speaker system are you outputting to? the systems internal speakers or some type of external speaker?
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Dr_Willis> or    sudo  apt-get purge packagename
<krabador> embed-ns, i'm on an aux of an old pioneer hi-fi
<embed-ns> krabador, heh, well then, its got its own amp
<embed-ns> krabador, set your options to no amp
<krabador> embed-ns, i tried, but no audio the same...
<embed-ns> krabador, and your problem may be the impedance of the jack in the stereo system too.
<embed-ns> krabador, not having a Hardware section in your audio panel is kind of odd tho too.
<krabador> embed-ns, i ever used this for all the mainboard i had, now it's the first time i've something like this,
<embed-ns> krabador, that would be where you would be able to make sure its using analog instead of hdmi
<krabador> embed-ns, i'm on 12.10
<zZeus> I'm trying to use CVT to write me a good modeline, but for some reason, it keeps outputting the same help screen
<krabador> embed-ns, how would figuring the hdmi on andio option ?
<zZeus> Even though I'm feeding it -v and -r
<krabador> embed-ns, on alsamixer i've only this nvidia card
<embed-ns> krabador, do you not have access to the regular Audio panel, the pulse panel?
<krabador> embed-ns, the audio panel on the logoff menu, to the right
<krabador> excuse me, the audio panel on the speaker , to the right of the black bar
<embed-ns> krabador, found by clicking the speaker icon in the upper right (well, depending on where you put your tray), and then selecting Sound Settings
<krabador> embed-ns, yes, i ever had this panel, on our conversation :)
<embed-ns> but no Hardware panel within it?
<krabador> embed-ns, yes, no hardware panel
<embed-ns> krabador, sorry man, I can't help then.
<krabador> only "output, input effects applications" tabs
<embed-ns> krabador, maybe your hardware only outputs hdmi so there is no need for a hardware options panel.
<embed-ns> no idea
<krabador> embed-ns, ok, but alsamixer displays me only this ac97 card
<embed-ns> krabador, I have only one card too, but my panel shows me a hardware settings panel that allows me to select options, I have to select analog to get mine to work.
<OerHeks> alsa mixer F6 to change audio device
<OerHeks> maybe you need to expand alsamixer, it could hide more options than you can see
<krabador> embed-ns, if you mean for "hardware panel" the screen on "output" section, with "analog out / amplifier" and other voices, i've the hardware panel
<embed-ns> wow, I've not the time to start over, that was question #1
<embed-ns> gotta go
<krabador> please help me with "00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)"
<BryanRuiz1_> so when i hit ctrl + leftarrow in terminal, it deletes a letter instead of moving by word, any thoughts on this?
<Anteros> BryanRuiz1_: Ctrl+w to delete whole words
<BryanRuiz1_> what about moving between words
<dr_willis> i dont think  thats what he wants to do. ;)
<BryanRuiz1_> i have the correct key bindings i think
<BryanRuiz1_> i just dont know why in vi mode its deleting stuff
<dr_willis> what kind of keyboard/language settings are you  iusing?
<dr_willis> you got the terminal set in vi mode?
<BryanRuiz1_> dr_willis: yes
<BryanRuiz1_> keyboard, i have no idea how to find that out
<dr_willis> sounds like its in command mode. not insert mode.
<BryanRuiz1_> but i know that the keybinding is correct looking at the sequence in /etc/inputrc and cat
<dr_willis> ctrl-W would delete a whole word i  belive..
<dr_willis> I never use vi keybindinsg for the terminal
<BryanRuiz1_> maybe ill try emacs again
<BryanRuiz1_> i use vi as an editor so i thought it be better to use vi
<BryanRuiz1_> at least i think that is why i chose it awhile back
<dr_willis> i dont really  do complex enough things in the shell to justify vi mode
<sabonis> hi there
<cfhowlett> sabonis, greetings
<somsip> BryanRuiz1_: same as in vi - ESC to enter move mode, then b and w to move back and forwards. ESC gets you back to insert
<BryanRuiz1_> thx somsip
<Nikon> Hi there, my hp evny m6 is over heating, only while using ubuntu tho, also no wifi drivers
<BryanRuiz1_> so i changed to emaces, and now when i hit ctrl + leftarrow it shows a "5D"
<BryanRuiz1_> i just double checked my bindings in /etc/inputrc
<BryanRuiz1_> and they are there
<BryanRuiz1_> back-word and forward-word
<cfhowlett> Nikon, I might be able to help with wifi.  what wifi chip do you have
<Nikon> uhh
<Nikon> realtek
<Nikon> or
<Nikon> Ralink
<Nikon> Ralink RT3290 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
<cfhowlett> Nikon, errr, no.  I can speak to Broadcom issues with some experience but not realtek.  sorry
<BryanRuiz1_> ah, i messed that up.. i had a local ~/.inputrc messing things up
<BryanRuiz1_> thanks guys
<sabonis> Is any programmer here
<ai6pg> help IG
<bill_gill> is anyone familiar with v4l-dvb ?
<bill_gill> i need advice on building the module
<cfhowlett> !anyone|bill_gill,
<ubottu> bill_gill,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hanthana> i want to let a specific user to upload content via ftp for /var/wwwuploads
<hanthana> sorry /var/www/uploads
<hanthana> how to set this path for vsftp ?
<Ben64> hanthana: you might want to use sftp instead, much more secure
<bill_gill> thanks ubottu but this is more than question and answer. i don't want to type a lenghty post to find no response.
<hanthana> Ben64, ok, how to specify the location
<Ben64> hanthana: what do you mean
<cfhowlett> bill_gill, suggest you type out a detailed text, paste it and introduce the query in this channel
<hanthana> Ben64, i want to let a user to upload only to /var/www/uploads via ftp
<hanthana> later some one else will download the content (XML) files upload by previous person
<Ben64> hanthana: then give the user write access to that directory
<Flyzoola> hey guys, I tried updating my Ubuntu version to 11.10, and Ieft it twhile I was at school and came back and the PC was off
<Flyzoola> I tried turning it on and am getting a kernel panic. How do I fix this?
<bill_gill> cfhowlett, ok
<cfhowlett> Flyzoola, reboot.  choose an older version of ubuntu, i.e an earlier kernel
<DankenseN> Hi everybody, i wanted to know what could i do with an OpenSUSE whereas i could not on Ubuntu ?
<hanthana> Ben64, how can i make sure that he won't access other directories in the file system
<cfhowlett> DankenseN, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.  this channel is for tech support
<Flyzoola> cfhowlett: another problem, at the grub screen the monitor always says "Out of frequency" (I've tried on various monitors and I get the same message), so I don't know if I'll be able to get it right. Just randomly guess would be best, right?
<cfhowlett> Flyzoola, if you're getting than on multiple monitor attempts, I'd guess your video card settings are suspect.  then again, how much do you spend looking at the grub screen?
<corehook> corehook@corehookbook:/media/truecrypt1/dev/SFFN/DNS$ sudo netstat -antpd|grep inetd
<corehook> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1102/inetd
<corehook> hi all
<corehook> how i can stop it ?
<FloodBot1> corehook: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corehook> ok sorry droid
<Flyzoola> cfhowlett: what happened is that my old mobo died, and I just put my HDD on another PC I had at the house.  I used to just choose between Windows XP and Ubuntu, but now I just let it load directly to Ubuntu
<din> sudo kill -9 1102?
<bill_gill> help needed building 4lv-dvb module on 12.04 stable new install. Tuner card Hauppauge HVR-1600 CX180/CX23418 PCM. what libraries should I have before make? Since I know the HW can I build just for this device?
<corehook> i do than, but it start again
<corehook> i comment ftp line in inetd.conf
<corehook> but it started again
<din> still starts?
<corehook> yep
<corehook> still starts
<din> is it defined in /etc/inetd.d or somewhere? (i don't have inetd installed)
<din> if so you could just rename the file
<OerHeks> bill_gill, the english guide does not help much >  http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers   but the german one may be helpfull >> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb
<mesoderm> I am trying to play a .ram playlist in mplayer, and getting the following error: http://pastebin.com/Tzv7QnrG .... it also fails to play in rhythmbox
<mesoderm> What do I do to fix this?
<corehook> #ftp		stream	tcp	nowait	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/in.ftpd
<corehook> in inetd.conf
<corehook> how i can restart inetd ?
<bill_gill> OerHeks. great now I can learn to read german while i learn linux
<din> have you tried commenting it out in /etc/services
<din> ?
<OerHeks> bill_gill, commands are the same :-D
<Flyzoola> the Kernel panic I am getting says "run-init: /sbin/init: No such file or directory"
<corehook> no
<corehook> do it ?
<din> it can't hurt
<din> unless of course you really do want to run ftp
<din> heh
<bill_gill> OerHeks, the link is for ver 11.10
<bill_gill> OerHeks can you confirm it can be done on 12.04 please
<cfhowlett> Flyzoola, unless those machines were *identical*, you cant' expect that moving the HDD from one machine to another will actually work.  Reinstall.
<din> restarting inetd... maybe kill -HUP 1102
<din> or whatever pid is associated with it.
<Flyzoola> cfhowlett: I didn't. But it was working fine for about 8 or so months.
<cfhowlett> Flyzoola, ah,  different scenario.
<cfhowlett> Flyzoola, so on rebooting to an old kernel, you STILL panic?
<Flyzoola> cfhowlett: it weird, it loads up a boot image of like Ubuntu 8.something. A yellow loadbar
<Flyzoola> cfhowlett: am I able to install without having to delete basically everything?
<Flyzoola> cfhowlett: like maybe using an update through a liveusb or something?
<cfhowlett> Flyzoola, if you /home is in a separate partition and you don't format that partition, yes
<cfhowlett> Flyzoola, otherwise, back /home up to a usb and reinstall would be my advice.  *BUT* unless there's been a hardware change or failure, no good reason why a previously booting kernel should stop working ...
<bill_gill> OerHerks?...
<bill_gill> sudo make install
<amigamia> hi i installed moodle and i have it functional. however i need to upgrade it because the version from the repository is a little old. however i cant locate where it is?
<kelkabany> Hello
<bill_gill> make -C firmware installmake[2]: Entering directory `/home/media/media_build/v4l/firmware'make[2]: *** No rule to make target `../../linux/firmware/ihex2fw.c', needed by `ihex2fw'.  Stop.make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/media/media_build/v4l/firmware'make[1]: *** [firmware_install] Error 2make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/media/media_build/v4l'make: *** [install] Error 2
<cfhowlett> amigamia, look for support on the moodle site ...
<amigamia> well what command would i use to locate/find it?
<amigamia> nobody answers in the chat and i cant locate it on their wiki or on a google search.
<kelkabany> Our systems are all of a sudden unable to install lvm2, we're getting an apt-get error (Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lvm2/lvm2_2.02.66-4ubuntu7.1_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden). Is the us-east-1 archive (hosed on Amazon S3) broken?
<cfhowlett> amigamia, start at www.moodle.org
<amigamia> what does that have to do with the find  or locate command? cfhowlett?
<amigamia> seveas are you around?
<cfhowlett> amigamia, you can find various moodle releases at download.moodle.org      apt-cache policy moodle will tell you what version is in the repos
<amigamia> cfhowlett i found the ver however the maintainer for moodle has a old version
<Intergage> Hey guys, do any of you know a good LAN Messager?
<Intergage> Something so I don't get spammed with emails from people 2 offices away from me and they can just send me a little instant message.
<Intergage> Taking a look at jabber at the moment.
<amigamia> this is amazing i see posts on the moodle forum where it was asked that the maintainer from ubuntu update the moodle package and that was back in 2010. how frustrating. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moodle/+bug/640572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640572 in moodle (Ubuntu) "Please Merge Moodle 1.9.4 in Maverick with Debian Unstable 1.9.9 - active security vulnerability" [Undecided,Fix released]
<amigamia> look at this https://moodle.org/mod/forum/discuss.php?d=158230 September 2010!
<amigamia> blah
<amigamia> i wish i had read that first not to run apt-get.
<isk8ufsusd> wondering if anyone can help me figure out why my ubuntu 64 bit 12.10 is randomly having the hard drive fill up almost completely and will only let me boot into low graphics mode
<guigouz> Intergage, take a look at openfire
<isk8ufsusd> currently i am in the command prompt and am told that i have used 138/145GB in my dev/sda1 folder
<isk8ufsusd> anybody? please?
<s00pcan> look for big files?
<isk8ufsusd> i don't even know how to get into the dev folder
<GentSir> isk8ufsusd, what's the issue?
<isk8ufsusd> and I deleted the big files in my media folder
<isk8ufsusd> I have had this happen like 5 times now and I can't figure it out
<isk8ufsusd> I will boot up and have like 90GB of space available and then out of nowhere it will tell me the disk is full
<isk8ufsusd> all my kid does is watch youtube and nickjr.com on the thing
<isk8ufsusd> @gentsir, my hard drive just fills up when i don't even put files on it
<isk8ufsusd> see i can't even use IRC anymore.  My dork level is like -100 right now
<oldude67> isk8ufsusd, try not putting the @ this isnt twitter.
<isk8ufsusd> no it is not
<ericyuyan> ?
<ericyuyan> what?
<oldude67> isk8ufsusd, have you checked your log files?
<isk8ufsusd> i can use the GUI of ubuntu
<ericyuyan> no i have not
<isk8ufsusd> I have no idea how to do it through the command prompt
<isk8ufsusd> all i know is the folder is very full
<isk8ufsusd> and i didn't put that much info on there
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: Tried Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer ?
<BONG_IT> how to fix initramfs
<Anteros> BONG_IT: mkinitramfs ?
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: there should also be an app named gdmap to help you visualize the disk usage
<BONG_IT> initramfs only
<isk8ufsusd> will these work through command prompt?
<isk8ufsusd> ok it is downloading and setting up gdmap
<isk8ufsusd> and now it says it can't open up the display
<isk8ufsusd> probably because I am stuck in low graphics mode because i have no hard drive spac
<isk8ufsusd> space
<isk8ufsusd> is there a way in command prompt to see the size of different folders in the dev/sda1 folder?
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: try "du -s /home | sort -rn | less "
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: it'll take a bit of time to run
<PoPpiLLs> isk8ufsusd: sit might be .xsession-errors or .xsession-errors.old in your home directory is taking up all your space
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: also note that it is relegated to your /home folder
<hanthana> how to list files in /var/www/abc over the web
<hanthana> i want to let users to download all files
<dougbb> What's the best way to get a newer version of a package than is in the current repo?
<Anteros> hanthana: apache
<Anteros> dougbb: download it ? Note that it would be best to add its repo if its third party
<s00pcan> dougbb: build it
<dougbb> Anteros: I suspected that was the answer, but I need a suggestion on where to look :)
<Anteros> dougbb: it depends on the package, google should turn up some locations
<dougbb> Anteros, not so far ... it's libnet-dns-perl
<hanthana> Anteros, yes on apache but what are the settings
<isk8ufsusd> Anteros that command is not doing anything for me
<dougbb> the only ones I've found are 0.68 or lower, I need 0.7
<Anteros> dougbb: if you really need to you might have to build it from source. note that packages are generally better
<dougbb> Yes, that's why I'm here asking :)
<Anteros> hanthana: you have to setup apache to your liking. I believe that you'll have to make a virtual directory as described in httpd.conf
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: is the hd activity light solid ?
<Anteros> dougbb: you want to learn how to build a package from source ?
<dougbb> looks like the answer to that is yes, unstable only has 0.68
<isk8ufsusd> Anteros: no
<sjihs> Hi all, zsh's fade prompt produces random characters on the prompt. This happens on both urxvt and gnome-terminal
<Anteros> dougbb: download the source, uncompress it "tar xzvf <src file.tar.gz>", configure the package "./configure" resolve dependencies, compile the package "make", and then install it "make install"
<isk8ufsusd> Anteros: it says the command isn't working because
<isk8ufsusd> "no command -rn found"
<isk8ufsusd> did I mean trn
<dougbb> Anteros: n/m, looks like I already have everything I need to build this one
<dougbb> thanks though :)
<Anteros> dougbb: np
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: are you sure you typed it as I showed up top?
<isk8ufsusd> typed it multiple times
<isk8ufsusd> will try again
<Intergage> guigouz: Thanks man. Installing it now.
<isk8ufsusd> comes back as 122413616 /home
<isk8ufsusd> i missed the space after "less"  whodathunk
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: ok try this: "du /home | sort -rn | less"
<isk8ufsusd> now it says END but if i type "s" log files comes up
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: is there anything in your /home directory ?
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: we're looking for a sorted list of files with the largest on top
<isk8ufsusd> that didn't happen
<isk8ufsusd> i am stuck in the command prompt with end
<isk8ufsusd> i can't get out
<Anteros> hit "q"
<isk8ufsusd> there we go
<isk8ufsusd> in my home folder is the standard stuff from an install
<isk8ufsusd> then i have a media folder where i put a bunch of videos for my kid
<isk8ufsusd> it takes up about 50GB or so
<Anteros> hmm it should've still brought back something
<isk8ufsusd> but where the random 80GB's comes from that is killing me i don't know
<isk8ufsusd> maybe there isn't anything in my home folder but my home folder should be the one with the desktop and downloads folder and stuff correct
<isk8ufsusd> all your command is returning is the number and then /home
<Anteros> if you take the "-s" off of the du command it will bring back a full listing instead of the summary
<Anteros> it could be that the "du /home | sort -rn | less" command was just taking a long time
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: try it again and check out the hard drive activity light
<isk8ufsusd> nothing.  it returns the number in about .01ms
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: do you still have the "-s" after the du command?
<isk8ufsusd> ok without -s a lot of stuff pops up
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: ok good
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: the list is sorted with the largest files on top and the smallest on the bottom
<Anteros> you can hit "G" to go to the bottom and "Home" to go back up to the top
<isk8ufsusd> well the biggest file is my media folder
<kallep> Anyone successfully  developed a "professional" Iphone/pad app on ubuntu, I dont wanna waste alot of money, maybe i could code test on a vm in ubuntu and then just buy an account and upload if i ever finnish the project. Anyone have real experience in this success or fail?
<isk8ufsusd> which is 55571624
<isk8ufsusd> which i am guessing equates to something like 55GB
<httpd4> dff
<Anteros> isk8ufsusd: you can use that command string to find your extra 30GB
<Anteros> or use the GUI tools
<Anteros> anywho its time for me to get going
<Anteros> good luck
<isk8ufsusd> thanks
<somsip> kallep: FWIW, I never got XCode to run on OSX under a VM. Didn't really persevere with it though
<BlackDalek> what does it mean when, in unity, the whole window of an application fades out to a dark grey shade and freezes for a few minutes before recovering?
<jilser> hhh
<junney> 扫描软件
<junney> 有没
<junney> 是的
<liuaf> please help me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/267989/failing-to-remote-login-via-xdmcp
<serp_> 没有
<aaas> anyway to get current bytes/s throughput of a drive
<aaas> from the console
<quick-> hi , Would you please tell me how to check if my microphone is working or not ?
<quick-> I tried using the sound recorder but it's not showing anything .Please  help
<somsip> aaas: man hdparm
<aaas> somsip do you know the flag for bps ...i cant find it in the man
<somsip> aaas: From distant memory, I think -T is something to do with testing speed. But you need to confirm this
<aaas> somsip yeah i need something faster...not so much to test, but something like iostat
<aaas> but it looks like -T gives you the info fyi
<DumP> exit
<somsip> aaas: iostat would be my tool of choice at that level, though I don't have to get that gritty very often
<aaas> somsip iostat is so close the problem is that the first set of stats gives you 'since boot', I need the second... if you type 'iostats 2' the second set is waht i need... but there's no flag to skip the first :(
<BillyZane> hi
<goddard> whats a good wifi dongle for ubuntu
<serp_> aaas: you cluld use cut maybe
<BillyZane> I just watched the promo video for the ubuntu phone
<aaas> serp_ well it's the refresh... i could do grep/awk, but it only shows the data I want if it runs in 'polling' mode
<BillyZane> I heard something about the phone being able to connect to your computer and be accessed
<BillyZane> does anyone know any details about that?
<somsip> !phone | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bighahiko> join #debian-facile
<BillyZane> oh nice
<BillyZane> thanks
<goddard> BillyZane: its all just talk at the moment
<somsip> aaas: dunno. I'd be looking into awk for that too, but not sure
<goddard> BillyZane: as far as the whole phone to computer thing
<BillyZane> hmm
<aaas> somsip yeah no go, can't really awk something that runs forever (at least I dont think)
<BillyZane> lets talk in #ubuntu-touch so as to not anger anyone here
<BillyZane> or not
<BillyZane> lol
<goddard> whats a good wifi dongle for ubuntu
<somsip> aaas: run iostat in BASH script in a non-continuous mode? while true do iostat -xyz | awk 'stuff' done
<goddard> ebay/amazon/newegg?
<aaas> somsip yeah i guess...i was hoping that there was a command line way
<BillyZane> by wifi dongle, are you referring to a USB wifi adaptor?
<goddard> ya
<somsip> aaas: could be, but I use iostat (and awk) when I have to. I don't have the knowledge you need.
<aaas> somsip munin does...but they probably use a script too... i guess i have to be happy with ops/s or sectors/s
<BillyZane> goddard: http://www.head-fi.org/t/420697/usb-wifi-dongle-that-works-in-ubuntu
<BlackWeb> Has anyone experience problems formatting Hard Drives Through Ubuntu 12.04
<codezombie> question, I installed 12.04 server. A simple `df -h,` shows 15GB used, however a `du -shc /*` shows 1.3G used. This is a *fresh* minimal server install, with only openssh, and samba.
<codezombie> Why would it show 15gb used?
<codezombie> ah, should mention I'm using software raid1
<Carlington> Hey, is anybody about? I have an issue with some broken packages that I could use a hand fixing.
<BlackWeb> Everytime I try to format a HD them I'm receiving 2 Errors one is "ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<BlackWeb> "
<BlackWeb> I've banged my head into a wall for the last 2months, It works in ubuntu 12.04 SERVER, but not regular 12.04
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: How are you trying to "format the HD"?
<BlackWeb> First I create the Partition, -  parted -a optimal "DEVICE" mklabel "msdos&gpt" Then mkpart, quit mkfs.ext3 "Partition"
<SwedMike> codezombie: pastebin df -h and let's take a look.
<BlackWeb> it Fails during creating the filesystem
<BlackWeb> doesnt matter which mklabel I use msdos or gpt
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: Is this a removable drive?
<codezombie> SwedeMike: https://gist.github.com/gitt/39027435cb8c2102946d
<BlackWeb> No regular 2TB Internal WD HD;   mkfs.ext3 "DEVICE" fails about 1/2 way
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: I wonder if the kernel's view of the partition size is not being properly updated after changing the partition table.
<codezombie> SwedeMike: the 2 1TB drives are split to be ( 2x 4GB (8GB swap), 2x 927GB (root fs), and 2x 1mb (bios boot))
<codezombie> formatted as ext4
<BlackWeb> I've actually sent the Hard Drives back to WD for advance replacement, Only to have the new drive repeat the same scenario, Which I've tried gparted's GUI same issue
<BlackWeb> is there a way to replace the kernel with a newer version through command line
<Ben64> could be a bad cable
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg" after mkfs fails?
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: And the full output of all commands.
<SwedeMike> codezombie: hm, I don't have an answer. 1.3G sounds more like a fresh install than 15GB. what filesystem was / again? ext4 all of them?
<BlackWeb> But ya the weird thing is I bought 2 Brand new Machines Same SPECS, One has Server 12.04, & the Other Regular 12.04 Both supposely using the same version of kernel, But Server Side worked perfect
<BlackWeb> Yea one sec
<codezombie> SwedeMike: the root fs (/) is ext4
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: That actually strengthens the bad cable theory. I thought it was two Ubuntu installations performing differently on the same hardware, not just the same model of hardware.
<BlackWeb> I did a reboot on system would it be just in regular /var/log/dmesg
<codezombie> SwedeMike: yeah, I'm no nix newbie, and this is the first I've had this issue. My other machines show correct usage.
<SwedeMike> codezombie: do an ls -la / and see if there is some filename starting with . in / ?
<codezombie> I thought maybe because I was using raid, but 15GB seems excessive.
<SwedeMike> codezombie: yeah, I'm no newbie either and I'm kind of out of ideas as well.
<codezombie> SwedeMike: nope, no hidden files in /
<linda666> hi...i've created a pair key to ssh to my server, the pub key has been put under authorized_keys, but i cant login to the server, this is really silly but i cant figure it out whats the problem!
<sabonis> hi, I am newbie
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: Try swapping the drives (the ones you're running Ubuntu from) between the computers, to confirm that the difference is actually the Ubuntu installation rather than the hardware. I think you'll find with both versions of Ubuntu will work on one machine and fail on the other.
<somsip> linda666: try ssh with -vvv for verbose output if the error is not clear
<BlackWeb> Another thing is when the system boots then it sees the drive say as /dev/sdb; Then when I try to format it then it fails Reboots then sees the Drive as /dev/sdg
<codezombie> I'm getting awful performance in samba as well... Though, I think that's just samba.
<sabonis> how to show all directory's byte usage in my home directory in one command ?
<Carlington> I have the synaptic error icon on my panel, and when I click it it tells me that the error message was "Error: BrokenCount > 0" and recommends running apt-get install -f
<somsip> sabonis: du -h -b ./
<somsip> sabonis: assuming your current directory is home...
<Carlington> The output from apt-get install -f is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615745/
<Carlington> And from here, I'm not sure what to do.
<sabonis> thanks, somsip
<sabonis> but..
<Seveas> Carlington: pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy libcairo2
<BlackWeb> Jordan_U you still online
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: Yes.
<sabonis> it recursively shows all dir including sub-dir.
<Carlington> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615747/
<BlackWeb> I found error logs in /var/log/syslog pertaining to that if you want me to msg you & show you
<somsip> sabonis: so what did you really want it to do?
<BlackWeb> Mar 14 23:53:51 SONAR kernel: [101302.504131] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 ab d4 0c 10 00 02 28 00
<BlackWeb> Mar 14 23:53:51 SONAR kernel: [101302.504136] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 2882800656
<BlackWeb> Mar 14 23:53:51 SONAR kernel: [101302.507332] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code
<BlackWeb> Mar 14 23:53:51 SONAR kernel: [101302.507335] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<BlackWeb> Mar 14 23:53:51 SONAR kernel: [101302.507338] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 ab d4 0e 38 00 04 00 00
<FloodBot1> BlackWeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackWeb> Mar 14 23:53:51 SONAR kernel: [101302.507344] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 2882801208
<Jordan_U> !paste | BlackWeb
<ubottu> BlackWeb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sabonis> Just all dir in my home dir, showing its' calculated disk usage.
<BlackWeb> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615751/   The error is just repeating
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: Looks like a hardware problem of some sort.
<BlackWeb> Alright Thanks Ubottu :)
<Carlington> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615747/ (not sure if you noticed before, not trying to pester you if you did)
<Seveas> Carlington: I didn't. Always prefix someone's nick when talking to them :)
<Seveas> Carlington: and I see you enabled some shady 3rd party repo. That's most likely the explanation.
<sabonis> ?
<BlackWeb> Alright Thanks for the Help Jordan_U  & everyone :), lil frustrated but gonna try reinstalling OS or Even try loading Windows to see if it can Format it
<somsip> sabonis: try this find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 du -h -b
<Carlington> Seveas: Shady third party repo? The only new repo I've enabled lately was the repo for the Intel graphics driver installer.
<Seveas> Carlington: yup, that one.
<Carlington> Seveas: Alrighty. Fixing time! Should I also uninstall the intel installer package?
<Seveas> Carlington: I'd uninstall/downgrade whatever came from there
<Seveas> there's no reason for them to ship a cairo update for an installer, who knows what other crap is in there
<Carlington> Okay, I've not removed a repo before. If I added the repo with "wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg -O - | sudo apt-key add -"
<Carlington> How do I remove?
<Seveas> Carlington: it'll be somewhere in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/soures.list.d
<Carlington> Seveas: Do I just delete the .list file from sources.list.d?
<venenoverde> running openssh on ubuntu 12.04
<Carlington> wait, no
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Carlington> dr_willis: I can't install ppa-purge, because the broken libcairo packages are preventing me from installing any new packages.
<jony> my text edited in libreoffice looks ok on the screen, but when it's printed some letters overlap each other, WHY? :(
<Carlington> This is really quite frustrating.
<dr_willis> just moveing the files out of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  should disable the ppa.. but wont revert whatever you insstalled from it
<dr_willis> jony:  try printing to a pdf file and see if they are also messed up there.
<sabonis> find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 du -h -b #this shows the same output
<Carlington> dr_willis, If I already know which packages are causing the problem, is there a way to force them to downgrade without uninstalling them completely?
<dr_willis> if the packages are broken - i dont think disaling the ppa will affect the broken state
<Carlington> No, but how can I repair them? I will worry about disabling the ppa later, for now I just want to fix the broken packages, preferably without removing them.
<dr_willis> a downgrade would be an uninstall then reinstall of a differnt version
<dr_willis> so i dont get whats the big deal about removeing them
<dr_willis> if you disable/purge the ppa - it SHOULD reinstall the versions from the repos - and remove the ppa versions
<Carlington> Removing them is going to also remove a whole lot of other packages that depend on them, amongst them unity
<dr_willis> apt can remove/install on the same command line i recall.
<dr_willis> i forget the syntax howevver that might not remove the other packages..
<jony> dr_willis, I tried already, the pdf's are printing correctly
<dr_willis> jony:  what if you print the pdf?
<sixseven> Hello, new to Ubuntu desktop. Playing music in Rythymbox now, functionally okay (especially folder watching to add new tracks). But I'd like player controls in the taskbar - can Rythymbox do this, or is there another good player I should be looking at?
<dr_willis> sixseven:  i thought it had player controlls in the menus under the speaker icon
<sixseven> dr_willis thanks just found them. Would prefer not to have to click there - dedicated buttons in the system tray would be great
<sixseven> But that will do nicely for now
<dr_willis> and have basically been removed because it makes for a cluttered interface
<sixseven> Fair enough :)
<jony> dr_willis, if I convert the file as PDF, it prints correctly
<dr_willis> there might  be some indicator applets   for it.
<Carlington> sixseven, there are also controls if you right-click the app icon for Rhythmbox on the launcher
<dr_willis> gotta love quicklists in unity. ;)
<sixseven> Cheers Carlington
<sixseven> I thought I was going to hate on Unity, had a brief look just after release (in a VM) and didnt like it. Now I have it running on a decent dedicated PC, its pretty good.
<Carlington> dr_willis, I think my main problem was that I had two conflicting versions of libcairo2 installed at once, somehow. I removed the worse version which has fixed the problem, but also uninstalled 20 other packages.
<dr_willis> jony:  sounds like a printer driver issue.. but you may want to ask in the libreoffice channel
<bighahiko> Hello! I would like to ask you a little help, I'm trying to set up an sms gateway "kannel", and I can not run my bearerbox, there are wandering port, I can not repaired, Please can you provide me solution
<dr_willis> 'wandering port' ?
<ErtanERBEK> hi everyone
<ErtanERBEK> anyone can help me about unknown second monitor issue
<jony> dr_w
<jony> dr_willis, TY
<ejv> !ask | ErtanERBEK
<Carlington> Okay, I've got ppa-purge installed, I have gotten rid of the bad package and the bad repo, and reverted everything that was altered. dr_willis Seveas thanks for your help.
<ubottu> ErtanERBEK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ErtanERBEK> Ah htnamk you dear
<ErtanERBEK> !ask anyone can help me about unknown second monitor issue
<ubottu> ErtanERBEK: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bighahiko> here are wandering about I run bearerbox 2013-03-15 09:30:36 [3946] [0] INFO: HTTP: Opening server at port 13000.
<bighahiko> 2013-03-15 09:30:36 [3946] [0] ERROR: bind failed
<bighahiko> 2013-03-15 09:30:36 [3946] [0] ERROR: System error 98: Address already in use
<bighahiko> 2013-03-15 09:30:36 [3946] [0] DEBUG: Started thread 1 (gw/bb_http.c:httpadmin_r
<FloodBot1> bighahiko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> ErtanERBEK:  give us details... and no need to ask  if anyone can help.. if they can they will
<ErtanERBEK> My ubuntu 12.10 can't recognize my second monitor resolution correctly
<dr_willis> lookd like port 13000 is allready in use.
<ErtanERBEK> dr_willis, My ubuntu 12.10 can't recognize my second monitor resolution correctly
 * ejv facepalms
<dr_willis> ErtanERBEK:  and your card is a? and your monitors are connected how? and the drivers you are using are?
<ejv> ErtanERBEK: we need *details*. what monitor is it? make/model? how is it connected? was it working previously at some point? what have you tried? what does your log say? pastebin your xorg.conf. what vid card do you have? etc.
<ejv> dr_willis and I are brothers from a different mother.
<dr_willis> yesterday guy had a similer issue.. it was his hdmi cable...
<ErtanERBEK> dr_willis, this problem start last day
<ErtanERBEK> so I just want how can I reset my screen resolation system from ubuntu
<dr_willis> use the display/monitor tool in the system-settings area to set what res you  want
<ErtanERBEK> this is not hardware problem I experince just few software problem because of that my hardware not important, I want reset display resolution system
<ErtanERBEK> dr_willis, I cn use bigger than 1024*768 for my second monitor ( via VGA prot )
<dr_willis> nvidia and ati/fglrx have their own alternatives to that tool...
<ErtanERBEK> intel 4000
<bighahiko> yes, but is there a port that can operate separately kannel 13000
<ErtanERBEK> dr_willis, this system working correctly last morning and if I open my leptop with live cd then system working correctly
<dr_willis> err.. a port can only be used by one application at a time.. if somthing else is using port 13000 then i would guess its  another instance of your kannel server..
<ErtanERBEK> because of that I just want reinstall display manager but how ?
<dr_willis> ErtanERBEK:  you use the system settings tool to set the resolution to use.
<c2tarun> hi friends, is anyone using steam on ATI Mobility HD Radeon 5400 series graphic card?
<ErtanERBEK> dr_willis, do you know how can I reinstall display manager or reset all xrandr configuration ?
<dr_willis> ErtanERBEK:  i dont even know what you mean by 'display manager'
<dr_willis> xrandr dosent save settings as far as i know either.
<ErtanERBEK> whic demon recognize my monito feature ?
<loquitus> Hi
<bighahiko> Well, what is the solution that you can offer me
<loquitus> I just installed 12.10. But I get a "crash" whenever I try to login on the GUI login. It shows a bunch of messages on the console and immediately puts me back on the login screen. Oddly, guest DOES work.
<c2tarun> how can I check the version of graphic card driver installed on my machine?
<dr_willis> loquitus:  this was a clean install? or an upgrade?
<loquitus> dr_willis: clean. except for /home. I left /home from my previous install. Note that I did create a new user that was not in /home before, but logging in with that new user yields the same results.
<loquitus> dr_willis: But like I said… guest works.
<dr_willis> loquitus:  that points to a problem with yuour users settings files.
<Ubuntu_user001> c2tarun:  try xvinfo
<loquitus> dr_willis: can you elaborate please?
<dr_willis> loquitus:  make some backup directory and move the various .config and .local  files to it...
<sixseven> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on a laptop - all good. Installed xfce4 via apt-get to try xfce - worked great. Uninstalled - no prob. INstalled xubuntu-desktop via apt-get worked fine, then uninstalled using apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop and using unity fine, but no Ubuntu splash on startup and the shutdwon screen is xubuntus one (even though Im back on unity). Functionally nothings wrong, but can I fix this?
<dr_willis> loquitus:  which will reset your old users settings back to defaults that should work
<dr_willis> loquitus:  also check that your .Xauthority is not owned by root.
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job.
<c2tarun> Ubuntu_user001, it didn't tell me the version, see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615808/
<loquitus> dr_willis: these .config and .local files in my home/whoever directory?
<c2tarun> Ubuntu_user001, actually I wan't to check that which version I have among this list: support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/previous/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<dr_willis> loquitus:  the dirs are called .config and .local and it could be other app config files causing the issue also
<loquitus> dr_willis: stupid question but these dirs are in my home directories, right? I just noticed, btw… that the files in /home/me are not owned by me… is it possible that since /home was kept behind, that somehow the ownership is all messed up with respect to the new user id numbers?
<loquitus> dr_willis: when I even run nano, I get: Error reading /home/me/.nano_history: Permission denied
<john_rambo> tor is running & working butVidalia says tor is not running
<c2tarun> which is best option to install the driver? install from addition sources or download latest stable from ATI site and install?
<helmut_> hi
<ejv> loquitus: sure, it's possible
<trycatch_> Hi
<trycatch_> alguien ay?
<loquitus> thank folks
<loquitus> dr_willis: thanks. it was ownership. I chowned everything and it is fine
<leansnort> hi folks
<GentSir> This is about as exciting as a Linux convention
<leansnort> does anyone know the name of the program that says "this isn't here, do you mean..." everytime I make a typo in the console?
<jrib> leansnort: command-not-found
<iceroot> is 195.x.x.x a public or lan address? i am not sure if i am facing with ufw or not
<leansnort> I want to have it deinstalld but I don't know the name of the package...
<iceroot> leansnort: command-not-found
<jrib> leansnort: command-not-found
<leansnort> ah, thank you a lot!
<llutz> iceroot: 195.x.x.x. isn't a private ip-range
<iceroot> llutz: thank you
<Seveas> iceroot: 10.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/16 and 172.16.0.0/12 are rfc1918 private address ranges.
<dr_willis> loquitus:  i always add the new user/initial user back using the exact name as the old install. ;) so i never have that issue
<dr_willis> why would you want to uninstall the command-not-found tool. ;) its so handy
<Seveas> dr_willis: it's f*ing annoying
<dr_willis> phht! ;)
<Seveas>  I recognize my typos better than it and it just slows me down. It's one of the first things I get rid of :)
<dr_willis> i use it  to actually find package names...
<dr_willis> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-17 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 114 kB
<dr_willis> i wonder why that package is 114kb in size. :)
<Myrtti> Seveas: tsk tsk
<Seveas> Myrtti: sorry mom
<Seveas> won't do it again :)
<Myrtti> ♥
<raven> mplayer playlist: i wrote a script that updates a single item playlist and opened mplayer with a endless loop to reload the playliyst but obviously its not updating - any idea whats going on there?
 * dr_willis puts a 'fortune | cowsay' into the default .bashrc
<zetheroo> does this mean cron is running? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615849/
<Seveas> dr_willis: which cowsay > /dev/null && which fortune > /dev/null && { fortune -s | cowsay -n -f "$(ls /usr/share/cowsay/cows | shuf -n 1)"; }
<iceroot> zetheroo: yes
<Seveas> that's actually in by .bashrc :)
<iceroot> zetheroo: you should see it also in /var/log/syslog
<Seveas> s/my/by
<SKu77> asking a question
<zetheroo> iceroot: so if cron is running why are my cron jobs not running?
<Seveas> other way around... I need coffee
<SKu77> would it be ok to ask a Q here?
<Seveas> SKu77: ask away, we're here to help! :)
<iceroot> zetheroo: because you did something wrong
<paulcsiki> Good Morning
<iceroot> zetheroo: can you paste your cronjobs?
<SKu77> would it be ok to update my 10.04 ubuntu to the latest kernel let say 3.5 or 3.8?
<Seveas> zetheroo: check /var/log/syslog for messages from cron
<dr_willis> SKu77:  i imagine thats going to be a rather tough task.
<paulcsiki> I need some help with a bash script, I don't know how to get the items from an array
<Seveas> SKu77: why would you do that?
<SKu77> what would be the highest kernel version i can update with out breaking applications
<zetheroo>  iceroot: but at the appointed time (21:00) there is no entry in syslog at all
<iceroot> zetheroo: can you paste your cronjobs?
<paulcsiki> I'm doing this at the moment: "echo -n $(Days[$1])"
<dr_willis> SKu77:  the highest in the repos for your release i belive.
<zetheroo> iceroot: 0 21 *	* *	 /var/lib/libvirt/scripts/backup-rana
<SKu77> Im wondering if that would be possible
<paulcsiki> I get that Days[3] is an invalid command
<iceroot> zetheroo: is that file executable?
<Seveas> SKu77: theoretically you can run any newer kernel. The days that the kernel/dbus api/abi broke all the freaking time is over. Though why would you if the older one is running fine?
<iceroot> zetheroo: ls -l /var/lib/libvirt/scripts/backup-rana
<iceroot> zetheroo: that is part of "crontab -e"? or did you put it in /etc/cron.d/?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 164 Mar 13 15:17 /var/lib/libvirt/scripts/backup-rana
<boydoy> hi! any one here using a OCSng Inventory?
<SKu77> just being curious i guess
<quick->  hi , Would you please tell me how to check if my microphone is working or not ? I tried using the sound recorder but it's not showing anything .Please  help
<SKu77> maybe there are improvements if i upgrade
<SKu77> i really do not know
<llutz> paulcsiki: what command is your "Day"  or better; what do you want that echo -...   to do?
<iceroot> quick-: have a look at "alsamixer" if the mic is muted. also check pavucontrol
<SKu77> what can you suggest?
<dr_willis> SKu77:  you may have better improbements by going to a newer release
<GentSir> SKu77, why not just update to a newer release?
<paulcsiki> llutz: Days is an array: "Days=( Sunday Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday Saturday )"
<SKu77> I am using backtrack 5 r3
<SKu77> updated my kernel recently to 3.2.15
<iceroot> !bt | SKu77
<dr_willis> SKu77:  thats not really a disrto made for daily ussage..
<zetheroo> iceroot: I found something in syslog.1
<llutz> paulcsiki: ${Days[$1]}
<iceroot> !backtrack | SKu77
<ubottu> SKu77: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lcabreza> im planning to setup a debian data center ? what you can recommend ? or first steps that i need to know.
<SKu77> this is for my pentesting
<Seveas> SKu77: curiosity is a good thing, go for it. Just remember to back up :)
<paulcsiki> That's the same thing as I wrote: "echo -n $(Days[$1])"
<dr_willis> for a testing system - i would think you would always want the latest release of  a disrto.
<SKu77> yeah!
<paulcsiki> I get invalid command...
<SKu77> last night i updated with out backing up
<SKu77> lolz
<SKu77> but gladly it worked for me
<Seveas> living on the edge, eh :)
<SKu77> from 3.2.6 to 3.2.15
<iceroot> paulcsiki: because the shell is trying to execute Days?
<iceroot> paulcsiki: see also #bash
<iceroot> SKu77: backtrack is not supported here
<SKu77> Thank you for the answers
<SKu77> i understand
<SKu77> :)
<SKu77> thanks alot  again
<raven> mplayer playlist: i wrote a script that updates a single item playlist and opened mplayer with a endless loop to reload the playliyst but obviously its not updating - any idea whats going on there?
<paulcsiki> iceroot: if it's syntax the problem, do you know what I did wrong?
<iceroot> zetheroo: then cron is executing it
<FloodBot1> SKu77: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SKu77> very much appreciated
<iceroot> paulcsiki: ask in #bash
<paulcsiki> iceroot: will do
<zetheroo> iceroot: yes, it's a darn mistake with the naming of the VM - sorry my bad
<cute_bettong> im using ubuntu 12.10 with encryption, and i noticed that fstrim no longer works on my SSD "fstrim: /: FITRIM ioctl failed: Operation not supported" is the error i get, is this normal for encrypted drives?
<iceroot> raven: there is no need for crossposting in #bash and #ubuntu
<iceroot> zetheroo: no problem, you are welcome
<iceroot> cute_bettong: encryption is softwarebased, not hardware based
<llutz> paulcsiki:echo ${array[index]}          to get an element of an array
<iceroot> cute_bettong: so i dont think its related to encryption
<Seveas> lcabreza: I'd start with the foundation, then making sure you have diverse power feeds and various incoming internet pipes. Then emergency aggregators and diesel supply. From there on raised floors, airconditioning, sealed cold rows and nice 44u racks. Then a cabling contractor for fiber and utp. Oh and maybe order some switches, storage and server. It's all very offtopic here though :)
<cute_bettong> iceroot, in 12.04 64bit TRIM worked just fine, is there something i need to do to my SSD to make it work in 12.10?
<iceroot> cute_bettong: if i am correct TRIM is handled by the SSD itself or am i wrong?
<n8w> i have got a strange problem...i keep experience periodic reboots at approx same time .... /var/log/*.log say nothin, entries always start after the reboot
<iceroot> n8w: grep reboot /etc/cron.*
<cute_bettong> iceroot, as far as i know you have to run TRIM manually in ubuntu with the "sudo fstrim /" command, thats as far as i know
<iceroot> n8w: but before the reboot there should be an entry in /var/log/syslog
<iceroot> cute_bettong: ah ok, maybe i thought trim is something different
<llutz> cute_bettong: mount option" discard" to enable trim
<llutz> !pm | cute_bettong
<ubottu> cute_bettong: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cute_bettong> >.<
<cute_bettong> ok i did what you said to enable trim, but i still get the same error, is it becasue im using ubuntu 12.10's encryption feature? i can't figure out how to enable trim
<linda666> hi...i've created a pair key to ssh to my server, the pub key has been put under authorized_keys, but i cant login to the server, this is really silly but i cant figure it out whats the problem!
<cute_bettong> when i run a command (too long to paste here) i get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615877/ can someone help?
<llutz> linda666: ssh -vv user@host     to get more verbose info
<iceroot> linda666: ssh-copy-id user@host
<Seveas> linda666: was it put in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server? :)
<Seveas> linda666: and is neither .ssh nor .ssh/authorized_keys world-writable or group-writable?
<Seveas> (those are the two most common mistakes)
<llutz> linda666: do you use encrypted home on "host"?
<Seveas> llutz: oh yeah, that's the third :)
<llutz> just to complete the list :)
<linda666> Seveas, yes and yes
<linda666> llutz, no
<llutz> linda666: the error you get is?
<Seveas> linda666: can you still ssh with password? If so, check the sshd logs
<levo> when i remove a package using sudo apt-get remove , the sources will be deleted too? (if i want to install the package again it should download it again?)
<linda666> public key denied
<linda666> ok let me try
<iceroot> linda666: just use "ssh-copy-id user@host" that is the best method to avoind common mistakes
<UbuntuGreen> Hi all. I am a beginner in Ubuntu an in all things linux. I need help installing libssl-dev.
<beezy> levo, apt doesn't download source by default, it downloads binaries
<h2o> anybody familiar with polkit?  I need to enable users administration for a thin client session.  Is the only action to change org.freedesktop.accounts.user-administration
<iceroot> UbuntuGreen: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<beezy> levo, so yes
<n8w> iceroot, sry for bein late...no there is nothin...thats the thing
<iceroot> levo: sudo apt-get remove  will remove the binary files, NOT the cached deb-file and NOT the conffiles
<UbuntuGreen> @iceroot, I get a Reading package lists... Done
<UbuntuGreen> Building dependency tree
<UbuntuGreen> Reading state information... Done
<UbuntuGreen> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<iceroot> levo: if you reinstall the package it will NOT download it again
<UbuntuGreen> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<UbuntuGreen> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<FloodBot1> UbuntuGreen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuGreen> @iceroot : I meant to say that I get a dependency error. I pasted the result
<iceroot> UbuntuGreen: what is the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue"
<iceroot> !paste | UbuntuGreen
<ubottu> UbuntuGreen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<quick-> iceroot: http://imagebin.org/250349
<quick-> I m not able to figure out . Please help
<iceroot> quick-: press F4, that should show your mic
<quick-> iceroot:  http://imagebin.org/250350 . I guess its fine . Please look at its once.
<iceroot> quick-: now have a look at pavucontrol
<iceroot> quick-: alsamixer itself is looking fine, yes
<UbuntuGreen> @ice root thanks for the tip. here is the result : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615904/
<UbuntuGreen> @iceRoot and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<iceroot> UbuntuGreen: looks fine
<iceroot> UbuntuGreen: could you paste the complete output of "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev"
<Ben64> iceroot: when you want to see sources, don't forget to cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<iceroot> UbuntuGreen: you can use the TAB key for auto completion on nicks here for example, write ice and press TAB
<iceroot> Ben64: normally /etc/apt/sources.list should include everything from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ because ppas are at the end in /etc/apt/sources.list  but yes you are right
<Ben64> iceroot: not anymore, i think 12.04 started keeping sources.list cleaner
<linda666> lluts, iceroot, seveas, here is the debug result. (i've changed some of the values). http://pastebin.com/u2cYuSBd
<NMAXC> Aynone here have a few minbutes to explain to a toal idiot (well a Linux idiot) a few things ? I'd prefer (for now) to do it via "ugly M$ Skype
<janisozaur> !ask | NMAXC
<ubottu> NMAXC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stupidBYdefault> is here also any chat room?
<somsip> !ot | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NMAXC> How do I "regular email" someone if I have their IRC: logari81 @ freenode.net
<stupidBYdefault> ok.. have 1 question..
<stupidBYdefault> about firestarter - antivirus
<UbuntuGreen> @IceRoot : here is what I get when I try (sudo apt-get install libssl-dev) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615913/
<UbuntuGreen> What I need actually is to create an l2tp or sstp connection, or create a tor client. and they all begin with this command (like this one) that doesn't work. I am explaining this in case there is another way to do so.
<ghigo> ciao
<NMAXC> Also how can I reach the ubottu programmers  ?
<ghigo> !list
<ubottu> ghigo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> linda666: what was the name of the key-pair you created?
<janisozaur> NMAXC, what do you want from ubottu?
<janisozaur> !ubottu | NMAXC
<ubottu> NMAXC: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<NMAXC> The IRC is way to geared for "computer litterates" I can make life easier for us "idiots"
<quick-> iceroot:  http://imagebin.org/250351 this is the pavucontrol screen  for internal microphone. I am very new to this audio settings .
<linda666> llutz, i changed the name... is that the problem?
<linda666> it was id_rsa, but i changed it to something else
<llutz> linda666: try "ssh -i path/to/yourkeyfile user@host"
<llutz> linda666: that is the problem
<52AAAPUHU>  Seveas: Thanks for that..i just don't know where to go. I just had an interview this morning and its big challenge in me since, i'll be designing it from scratch. It's big challenge that from WIndows to Linux Enviroment. Which is cool ..do you know any document or maybe some ideas.
<llutz> linda666: if that works, use an entry "IdentityFile foo" in ~/.ssh/config    for your host
<janisozaur> linda666, see 'man ssh_config' for how to set that file as default
<llutz> linda666: ssh only probes some default keynames (see lines 65-68 of your pastebin), so you have to submit the keyname if it varies
<antonio_> anyone here use kdenlive?  Trying to figure out how to just render a part of a project
<linda666> llutz, path to pri? or pub? im getting confused..
<llutz> linda666: pri
<linda666> ok
<52AAAPUHU> Seveas: did you get my message ?
<linda666> llutz, solved!!
<linda666> thanks alottttt;) !!!:)
<tyyhzh> guiyghvfg
<tyyhzh> hello
<zamba> how do i set ubuntu to automatically download security updates?
<n8w> what exactly syslod --no-forward means?
<Seveas> 52AAAPUHU: I got your message
<Mokilok> Zamba: Open "Software Sources" and move to the updates tab. One of the drop downs determines when you install Security updates.
<zamba> Mokilok: no GUI
<Seveas> 52AAAPUHU: 'from scratch' can mean very different things. What are you starting from?
<zamba> i'm a CLI guy
<Mokilok> Sorry, didn't realise.
<Seveas> 52AAAPUHU: btw, it's still offtopic here, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to have a chat about datacenter design :)
<zamba> but looks like unattended upgrades is what i need here
<zamba> Mokilok: thanks :)
<52AAAPUHU> Seveas:something like that..
<Shah> I'm trying to create a mex file from C++ code. If I run simple code I don't get any errors but if I run my code which is using many eternal libraries I get the following error: Please Help /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/librfftw.a(rfftwnd.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata.str1.8' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<Shah> /usr/local/lib/librfftw.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<Shah> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Shah>     mex: link of ' "maingmp.mexa64"' failed.
<hamid1990> hi i have trouble with tor again
<hamid1990> please help
<hamid1990> any one?
<hamid1990> helllo
<hamid1990> ?
<hamid1990> ?
<FloodBot1> hamid1990: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hamid1990> ok
<hamid1990> i want help with tor
<Seveas> !ask | hamid1990
<ubottu> hamid1990: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tortik> Hi all. I added a repo in UCK console, updated info and wanted to install libreoffice but get this error => http://paste.kde.org/697262/34003313/ What is the problem?
<hamid1990> i do every thing to run tor but it doesnt what i must do?
<hamid1990> it was working a week ago but now its not
<john_rambo> will the notification area appear on avant ?
<UbuntuGreen> Hi. I'm trying to run  git clone https://git.torproject.org/obfsproxy.git  but I get this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615993/
<Seveas> UbuntuGreen: your ipv6 connectivity may be busted. Try git clone https://38.229.72.8/obfsproxy.git
<hamid1990> my tor was working good before but now its not whats the problem?
<n8w> how do i enable syslog to console?
<bekks> !details | hamid1990
<ubottu> hamid1990: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guido1> Hello, I have a question about the spellingcorrection
<sonOfRa> n8w, what do you mean? you want your syslog to continuedly scroll on console?
<sonOfRa> try tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Amelia28> hello guys....One quick question I hope someone can answer.. How can I reverse this command? sudo chmod 700 /media  I used it to be able to install an HP laserjet printer but now I dont have access  to my trucrypt files and I think it might be bc of this as this issue arose  after I installed the printer.
<hamid1990> i have aproblem with tor using ubuntu 12.10 my tor is on in terminal and proxy is set in mozila but when i try it it says "The connection has timed out"
<Guido1> I'm using the dutch interface. some other languages are instaled, but i only can choes to chek in dutch exapt i decide to use another language then dutch as standart. then i can coes via extras dutch and the other language
<UbuntuGreen> @seveas , I get a Connection timed out error. Is there any other way to get it? This is what I am trying to do (https://www.torproject.org/projects/obfsproxy-instructions.html.en)
<bekks> Amelia28: sudo chmod 755 /media
<Amelia28> @bekks thank you so much :)
<bekks> Amelia28: You're welcome :)
<n8w> sonOfRa, all good now... tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Amelia28> @bekks it fixed it! :) thanks
<john_rambo> how to remove both panels
<Seveas> UbuntuGreen: that host may simply be down
<john_rambo> 1 is already removed
<UbuntuGreen> @seveas, thanks, I'll try later then.
<hamid1990> i have aproblem with tor using ubuntu 12.10 my tor is on in terminal and proxy is set in mozila but when i try it it says "The connection has timed out"
<hamid1990> i have aproblem with tor using ubuntu 12.10 my tor is on in terminal and proxy is set in mozila but when i try it it says "The connection has timed out" bekks
<jackshannon> Ok, so I've just completely ruined my laptop trying to install LAMP server through tasksel, it uninstalled everything, can't get to anything, my windows 7 partition is still fine though
<jackshannon> what can I do to do a complete reinstall of ubuntu?
<jackshannon> the cd doesn't seem to boot properly
<ikonia> jackshannon: put in the cd - install ubuntu
<ikonia> jackshannon: how did you install it the first time
<jackshannon> same cd, earlier on today
<hamid1990> i have aproblem with tor using ubuntu 12.10 my tor is on in terminal and proxy is set in mozila but when i try it it says "The connection has timed out" ubottu
<jackshannon> it just goes black
<bekks> !patience | hamid1990
<ubottu> hamid1990: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jackshannon> the cd drive seems to fire up then it just all dies and goes black
<ikonia> jackshannon: ok so if it's not booting now - it's either a.) hardware problem b.) cd problem c.) you did something different last time
<ikonia> hamid1990: ubottu is a bot - please stop asking random people
<jackshannon> without the cd I can get to the bootloader
<ikonia> jackshannon: ok so if it's not booting now - it's either a.) hardware problem b.) cd problem c.) you did something different last time
<jackshannon> ok I'll try the cd again
<jackshannon> ok ikonia i'm in the install menu
<jackshannon> I just install like normal and it'll write over the rest
<jackshannon> ?
<hamid1990> i got useful answer from here bfore this place is amazing ubottu im sure i can get my answer here
<gnuLix> bekks: yesterday, I ask you about ssh and pseudo terminal. It works now, but when type my command (for example "pwd") I receive an echo from my command  and the expected result. In this case I receive: pwd and /home/usr. Why I receive this echo?
<bekks> gnuLix: I have no clue how that QT stuff works.
<gnuLix> bekks: thank you
<Shah> q
<m1> hello, How to uninstall a library in linux
<ejv> what library?
<maxkollide> Hey, so... I just had a system crash that seems to have come from Xorg, where Xorg just up and froze. I managed to recover the system by SSH and resetting Xorg that way (control-alt-backspace wasn't working) but I was wondering if there's somewhere I could try to look for an error log or something?
<adamk> maxkollide: The Xorg log file is /var/log/Xorg.0.log. If X restarted, the old one is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<airos> hello everyone, is there a package on ubuntu to perform advanced log analysis like logsurfer+ or simple-evcorr?
<maxkollide> adamk: Thanks! I'll check those out.
<sevenforall> I'm about to attempt to fix GRUB after installing Windows 8, but I was wondering if there are any alternatives to GRUB.
<maxkollide> sevenforall: I know of BURG,  https://code.google.com/p/burg/  -- But I've never used it, nor do I even know if it's very stable.
<tortik> Can I get only URL from apt-get upgrade?
<sevenforall> I was hoping there was something more "visual", something that lets you choose between Ubuntu and Windows using tiles or something. Not for my own system, but for my family's systems.
<sevenforall> BURG seems to allow some sort of theming
<sevenforall> It' s in fact exactly what I'm looking for
<sevenforall> Hopefully it's stable, indeed
<hamid1990> sorry i was disconected any answer to my problem? (tor problem)
<airos> hello everyone, is there a package on ubuntu to perform advanced log analysis like logsurfer+ or simple-evcorr?
<jack3mbs> hello everyone! o/
<jack3mbs> Is anyone familiar with the Alienware d900t?
<jack3mbs> I am having issues with my graphcism audio, and wireless drivers.
<jack3mbs> graphics, audiot and wireless*
<UbuntuGreen> Trying to create a VPN connection, I only have the pptp option, I tried downloading sstp-client from sourceforge and l2tp Ipsec vpn tp make sure I have the necessary plugins, but no change in my network manager. Is there a package with all the different plugins needed for different vpn connections? or a Network manager already containing them instead of the one already installed on Ubuntu? I am running Ubuntu Release 12.04 (precise) 32-bit, Kernel Linux 3.2.
<UbuntuGreen> 0-25-generic, GNOME 3.4.1.
<jack3mbs> oh son of a, maybe I should just sleep for now -__-
<jack3mbs> o.0 anyone else alive?
<jack3mbs> chirp chirp... lol
<junctions> I just joined. I'm no expert but resend your problem, I might be able to help
<jack3mbs> Oh hi Junctions, thank you for the response.
<jack3mbs> Junctions, I have an Alienware d900t, I think i just solved my graphics issue (unsure) But I seem to be missing audio and wireless.
<jack3mbs> Currently have network on it via ICS on another laptop.
<junctions> is that the same as the MX7700?
<UbuntuGreen> hamid1990 You're not using TorBrowser?
<jack3mbs> Junctions, I believe it is the same.
 * ^Zew^ knows that K00p is now known as k00pi3
<^Zew^> is there a way to get desktop cub with gnome3?
<junctions> jack3mbs, I've had similar problems with other hardware in the past, but as I said I'm no expert... and I couldn't find much online to help you... sorry and good luck
<inashdeen_> hi there, I hope somebody could help me out.  I have built a .deb package for ubuntu. I want to sign it. I cant sign the usual way because there is no source for it. all are binary. any help would be much appreciated
<^Zew^> cube
<jack3mbs> Thanks junctions, yeah im searching my butt off right now, im like completely new to linux. XP refused to install (Wouldnt detect my harddrive) so I threw on ubuntu.
<junctions> jack3mbs, although it would be odd that it didn't work when it did on previous versions (Dapper/Feisty) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/AlienwareMX7700
<jack3mbs> junctions, do you somehow have a screen reader on me? I was JUST looking at that.
<junctions> are you sure it's not a hardware issue?
<junctions> hahaha
<gnuLix> Is it possible to redirect the output of a command (for example "ls") ot a file. I tried "echo ls > file" but it appends the text "ls" and not the output of command "ls">
<jack3mbs> junctions to be honest, I am not sure. I got this laptop without harddrives in it, stuffed one of my own in it. Surprised I got myself this far.
<junctions> jack3mbs I would suggest testing it out with a live usb drive of something more... conservative, like debian
<junctions> gnuLix are you trying to run that in a bash script?
<gnuLix> I found my mistake. I don't need the "echo" part. Just "command > file"
<jack3mbs> *frown* Junctions, oh man that might have to wait for another week. lol ive blown through my bandwidth this week downloading multiple versions of OSs as it is. lol fml
<junctions> gnuLix right :), unless you're setting up a bash script to do a cron job or something like that
<gnuLix> junctions: thanks :)
<junctions> jack3mbs oh crap... bandwidth caps are the worst...
<sevenforall> Hm, apparently my entire Ubuntu boot partition is gone
<sevenforall> Do I just add it?
<sevenforall> (Installed Windows 8, trying to recover ubuntu)
<jack3mbs> jujunctions, however that page you linked me gave me a bunch of my info i needed :D thank you for that
<James78> hey guys
<James78> can i make windows the first one to boot as default on the bootloader after i install ubuntu ?
<junctions> jack3mbs, hehe, no problem, and good luck getting it working! there might be some very lightweight linux distros out there, but probably not very supportive of old soundcards...
<junctions> james78, yes, you only have to change the grub config file
<gnuLix> junctions: and one more question. Is it possible to keep formatting after the command redirection because after "ls > file" I have every folder or file in a new line?
<James78> whats that ?
<James78> any tut ?
<jack3mbs> junctions, maybe now that I got ubuntu installed from scrach, the xp install might pick up the harddrive again. n.n ubuntu is my backup.
<bekks> !grub2 > James78
<ubottu> James78, please see my private message
<junctions> gnuLix do you mean to append to the new file? that would be:
<junctions> ls >> file
<n3gs> hi everyone
<gnuLix> no, no to append. For example if you don't do redirection and type "ls" in the terminal you see the result in columns depending the width of your window. But if you redirect this command the result in the file will be every name of folder or file in a new line as a bunch of text.
<Drenriza> Anyone who can help me out. I have configured 2 interfaces on a ubuntu 12.04 and i get a error when restarting the interfaces where it says: RTNETLINK answers: File exists, failed to bring up eth1.
<Drenriza> Is this a DNS error or what is it complaining about?
<n3gs> hi everyone
<bekks> Drenriza: It is an interface error, totally unrelated to DNS.
<Drenriza> How do i resolve it?
<inashdeen_> bump
<junctions> gnuLix, ah, now I understand, but since there's no information on the "window size" when you pipe (>) to a file, it will always do one file per line. I don't know how to easily do it differently
<krabador> i typed " echo 'blacklist snd_intel8x0' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist " trying to solve an audio problem
<krabador> how can i come back?
<gnuLix> junctions: ok, thanks
<Drenriza> Anyone who can help me out?
<junctions> krabador, from what I see you only appended that line to that file
<mistertim> hey all, could anyone answer a quick question for me - I have a disk that's failed, and I'm trying to repartition it (there's no important data on there), however, gparted repports it having a size approximately 3x the actual physical size of the disk! recreating the partition table has no effect, however, even more strangely hdparm -I actually reports the correct size. Any idea what might be going on? Cheers.
<krabador> junctions, ok, i can edit and only delete the line  and save, to solve?
<inashdeen_> i there, I hope somebody could help me out.  I have built a .deb package for ubuntu. I want to sign it. I cant sign the usual way because there is no source for it. all are binary. any help would be much appreciated
<junctions> krabador, there are some ways to do this in only elegantly, however, I'm not that much of an expert. so you can use vim:
<junctions> sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<junctions> once in vim press G to go to the last line and there press 'dd' (two times d)
<junctions> then type ":wq" (without quotes)  and then return to write and quit
<Hyperbyte> Can I easily make a Ubuntu LIVE USB stick from Ubuntu?
<Hyperbyte> If so, how?
<junctions> krabador, yes, edit, delete line, save.
<Hyperbyte> (12.04)
<TK-999> inashdeen_: Do you have a GPG key?
<junctions> Hyperbyte, yes there's a program called startup disk creator, if you don't have it install it and it'll let you do that easily
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte:  the usb-startup disk creator tool.. or dd  ;)
<krabador> junctions, really thanx
<Drenriza> Anyone who can help me out. I have configured 2 interfaces on a ubuntu 12.04 and i get a error when restarting the interfaces where it says: RTNETLINK answers: File exists, failed to bring up eth1.
<Drenriza> What is it complaining about?
<TK-999> Hyperbite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<inashdeen_> TK-999: i believe i do, but i can't remember it or how to obtain it. I have it when I sign the ubuntu pledge thing
<Hyperbyte> TK-999, that's installing -from-... I need to install -to- an USB stick. :)
<junctions> I'm having a bit of a hard time finding the right keywords to address my problem: I just created a new account on a server through ssh, and something is odd. Tab-complete, up-arrow and other things are not working, and instead of showing me the username and computer name in the prompt it only shows the dollar sign ($). But if I log in as any of the old users I do get this functionality.
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, junctions, thanks. :)
<TK-999> inashdeen_: gpg --list-keys ?
<inashdeen_> TK-999 : yes, I have two key, if I am not mistaken :)
<dr_willis> junctions:  chech wht shell the user is using.. how did you make the new account? i bet you used useradd instead of adduser...
<sevenforall> Hyperbyte: Installing to a USB stick is as simple as using another USB stick or a live CD and pick the stick as the HDD to install to :P
<junctions> dr_willis: thanks! damn these dumb problems :P
<dr_willis> junctions:  i doubt ifyou ever want to use 'useradd'   - i always use adduser
<dr_willis> ;)
<Hyperbyte> sevenforall, ah
<TK-999> inashdeen_: you might be looking for http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/dpkg-sig.1.html
<inashdeen_> TK-999 : thanks, will look at it
<TK-999> inashdeen_: hm, wait, I found another one
<sevenforall> Is it possible for a portable Ubuntu installation (installed on a flash drive) to double as a live CD?
<junctions> erm... dumb question: how do I remove an user?
<TK-999> junctions: see man userdel
<junctions> thanks
<dr_willis> sevenforall:  you can set up grub2 to boot ISO files from the disk.. so yes.
<krabador> i need help with CK804 ac97 integrated audio peripheral
<sevenforall> dr_willis: I more or less mean that I can use my installation to install Ubuntu to other machines
<krabador> it seems perfectly configurated, but no audio out
<krabador> it's completely mute
<dr_willis> sevenforall:  yes.. boot the iso via grub.. install
<stephanmg> hey users. if i set my MANPATH in .bashrc to ~/local/share/man i cannot find manual for any other command, like man ls
<sevenforall> dr_willis: Ah, like that. Aight.
<sevenforall> dr_willis: It isn't possible to just install the installer to Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> sevenforall:  no idea. i dubt if that will work
<stephanmg> export MANPATH=/home/stephan/local/share/man:$(man -w)
<stephanmg> but now i cannot use man ls for example :(
<sevenforall> I have a partition with 1mb of unallocated space... Is there a way to (re)move this? :|
<dr_willis> sevenforall:  leave it.
<dr_willis> its to make sure the partions are ending on cylinder boundries i imagine
<sevenforall> I guess. It's making me twitch, hehe
<sevenforall> It's the first part of that partition though, I wonder if that doesn' t trouble booting it
<dr_willis> No.
<sevenforall> Alright
<topol_> ololo
<voen-zx> хуй вам
<topol_> хуй тебе)
<voen-zx> )
<junctions> thanks again dr_willis, I'll get back to work now :)
<topol_> работай, негр)
<tortik> How to replace all ' characters in a txt file with sed?
<dr_willis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11514783/sed-replace-with
<sitapati> hey guys, how do i move a file from one folder to another, at the command line?
<dr_willis> mv foo /path/to/bar
<topol_> facepalm
<sitapati> thanks dr_willis !
 * sevenforall hands everyone a beer
<sevenforall> sitapati: You can also use this to rename files, btw ;)
<sevenforall> iirc
<dr_willis> time to look up and read a few bash beginner guides sitapati
<sevenforall> Oh bloody why did I install 'sl'
<sevenforall> Awkward typos all the time
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> alias sl=ls
<sevenforall> dr_willis: Would be absolutely evil to do the opposite
<dr_willis> alias ls=logout
<dr_willis> ;P
<sevenforall> dr_willis: If someone gets in here asking why a train rides  through his terminal every time he tries to ls, you'll know I tried struck.
<sevenforall> *I struck
<dr_willis> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-17 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 114 kB
<dr_willis> grandson just saw me run sl...
<dr_willis> now hes yelling do i again.,.
<sevenforall> Did you have it installed?
<dr_willis> i just installed it ;)
<sevenforall> You can also do "sl -F", "sl -a" and "sl -l"
<sevenforall> And you can combine them, of course :P
<sevenforall> For more train animations!
<sevenforall> Great way to introduce your grandson to a terminal
<chrisr> What's the best way to change the gid of the main user on my ubuntu system?
<gustav_> sevenforall: xD
<sevenforall> gustav_: I guess someone else just found out about 'sl' here? :P
<gustav_> sevenforall: Yeah. :D
<dr_willis>  i mentioned it earlier today :)
<sevenforall> Aight
<sevenforall> It was the first thing someone showed me when I got into linux
<gustav_> That's a nice introduction. :)
<dr_willis> !info bb
<ubottu> bb (source: bb): ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-8.1 (quantal), package size 1173 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<dr_willis> try that one. ;)
<sevenforall> I will, let me reboot and see if I fixed the boot
<sevenforall> I am so going to hate that blue Windows flag if it shows up again
<krabador> hi people, i've http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616282/ that sound card, the only present on the system that's completely mute
<krabador> can you help me to let me use it?
<sevenforall> krabador: Perhaps a bit of a sloppy question, but did you rule out all possible hardware malfunctions?
<krabador> yes it seems i'm not the only
<sevenforall> I'll get to it as soon as I've fixed my own system
<sevenforall> Just a sec
<gustav_> dr_willis: I'm sorry but the train just has more of it's own style. :)
<Drenriza> Is their a channel for ubuntu network issues?
<dr_willis> gustav_:  dont make me track down that ascii art  movie site. ;P
<ikonia> Dartellum: just ask
<gustav_> dr_willis: :O
<Drenriza> ikon i have tried but here goes again: I have configured 2 interfaces on a ubuntu 12.04 and i get a error when restarting the interfaces where it says: RTNETLINK answers: File exists, failed to bring up eth1. What is it complaining about?
<Drenriza> ikonia
<ikonia> Drenriza: 1.) how have you configured them 2.) how are you stopping/starting them
<Drenriza> ikon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125853&p=12558527#post12558527 (see code example). I restart it through init.d /etc/init.d/networking restart with sudo infront.
<sevenforall> So GRUB only shows Windows 8... Great. I guess it's time to just reinstall Ubuntu as a whole
<ikonia> Drenriza: I'm not reading a forum post - if you've posted all the details on the forum, the forum can fix it
<Drenriza> I posted it their because nobody responded here. Just see the code example with the config?
<ikonia> Drenriza: forum can sort it out
<krabador> please, help me with that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616313/
<Drenriza> Ow my fucking god a useless channel this is.
<ow> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Drenriza> ubottu Then don't be jerks (censured from bip)
<ubottu> Drenriza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sevenforall> Does anyone happen to be using BURG instead of GRUB?
<ikonia> sevenforall: why would you do that ?
<burg> nobody is using me
<sevenforall> ikonia: If it works equally great on the back-end, a nice grub design wouldn't be half bad.
<sevenforall> I don't care all that much for it, but if I can change it... Well, why not
<ikonia> sevenforall: backend ?
<ikonia> it's a boot loader
<ikonia> there is no "back end"
<PrincessLuna> How can you right click using a touchscreen?
<mika-> dumb question... my dual booting machine - the windows partition - it's only 30 gigs. can i somehow turn that into a virtualbox machine?
<sevenforall> PrincessLuna: Usually it's holding your ginger on the screen
<sevenforall> *finger
<ikonia> mika-: you can point most virtualization software at a disk partition rather than an image file and boot it
<sevenforall> ikonia: I refered to everything you're not seeing; the essential part that actually loads the OS
<PrincessLuna> sevenforall: That works in Windows 8 but not in Ubuntu
<mika-> thanks ikonia i'll try it out.
<sevenforall> PrincessLuna: I'm lost then; pity that doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu. I personally never used Ubuntu i.c.w. touchscreens
<sevenforall> ikonia: Meaning that I could just boot my Windows 8 partition from within Ubuntu using, say, Virtualbox?
<ikonia> sevenforall: not %100 sure on windows 8...but it's certainly worth a try
<bekks> sevenforall: That will cause windows related problems, most likely.
<ikonia> sevenforall: certainly earlier windows versions, yes
<PrincessLuna> sevenforall: I'm pretty sure the multitouch is working but applications aren't designed for it. The only thing that worked with a multi-touch gesture was re-sizing and rotating widgets in KDE.
<sevenforall> Well, it's about the idea of doing something along those lines. Thanks
<bekks> ikonia: sevenforall: Versions up to and including XP. Later version do not have hardware management profiles anymore.
<ikonia> bekks: sorry what ?
<sevenforall> bekks: Any idea why not?
<ikonia> bekks: I'm booting Vista/Windows 7 machines direct from partitions in KVM now
<ikonia> no issues at all
<bekks> ikonia: Yes, that possible. But still, Windows 7 does not have "hardware profiles" anymore, as known until XP.
<serpenthelm> an FYI, Precise comes with version 1.0.1 of Vagrant
<ikonia> bekks: I didn't say anything about hardware profiles, so I'm not sure why you are referencing them ?
<serpenthelm> its up to 1.1 now
<ikonia> bekks: sorry if I'm missing part of the conversation
<serpenthelm> incase someone complains
<ikonia> sevenforall: no-one is complaining
<olivier___> Hi there, I have a new asus laptop (G75VX with nvidia 670mX) and I can't load nvidia driver, liveCD don't work as well
<serpenthelm> i did last night
<ikonia> sevenforall oops not you
<ikonia> serpenthelm: no-one is complaining
<bekks> ikonia: I know that you didnt say that, I was just pointing out, that it might lead to problems.
<ikonia> serpenthelm: and the upstream package has no relevence to the ubuntu package
<serpenthelm> seems ubuntu has certain programs that are not pushed to upgrade yet
<olivier___> what can I do to have it working ?
<ikonia> serpenthelm: they don't get upgraded post release.
<krabador> please, help me with that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616313/ it's mute
<sevenforall> ikonia: No problem. I was a bit confused though, read through my messages to figure out what no one would be complaining about :P
<Kajover> how can i enable the fn keys by default, without having to press fn and the appropriate F-key each time when i want to change the volume e.g.
<serpenthelm> well post release is fine, but doing an apt-get update doesnt find them, seems lacking
<gustav_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601529_505017836229064_2044779775_n.jpg <- This is this channel.
<ikonia> serpenthelm: doesn't find what ?
<serpenthelm> updates for virtual box and vagrant specifically, but likely more
<sevenforall> And with that, gustav left the room
<ikonia> serpenthelm: updates to the package versions do not happen post release.
<serpenthelm> firefox does all the time
<ikonia> serpenthelm: no, it doesn't
<ikonia> serpenthelm: although the browser is a slightly unique case
<serpenthelm> I'm thinkng this is needlsy confusing
<ikonia> serpenthelm: it's not confusing at at all
<ikonia> serpenthelm: the version ubuntu ships a package with, will stay the same through out the ubuntu distros release life cycle
<serpenthelm> tell that to th epeople leaving ba reviews on ubuntu software center wanting the new version to be pushed |3
<ikonia> serpenthelm: eg: if ubuntu ships with 1.0 - 1.0 will be the base package
<serpenthelm> bad*
<ikonia> serpenthelm: not really interested in people leaving bad reviews, it means nothing
<ikonia> serpenthelm: just explaining that you will not get an update
<Guest87752> hello folks- would this be a good place to ask about nfs?
<ikonia> Guest87752: if you're using ubuntu sure
<serpenthelm> i'm thinking th emechanism is not well explained
<serpenthelm> i dont need it on th einstall disk, just the repos
<ikonia> serpenthelm: you won't get it in the repos
<ikonia> serpenthelm: sorry - am I not being clear
<ikonia> serpenthelm: the base version of a package that ubuntu ships with will not be updated
<Kajover> got it.. bios settings^^
<Guest87752> well at the moment i am using a ubuntu 12.04 desktop as an nfs server and a lubuntu netbook that i'm trying to connect the share on
<Guest87752> but i keep getting permission errors
<sevenforall> I always forget why I don't like Ubuntu 12.10, decide to just install it, then I remember why I didn't like it, and I end up installing 12.04 again
<sevenforall> Now I'm at the point of installing 12.10 again
<serpenthelm> eh wait til 13.04
<ikonia> Guest87752: make sure your UID's match on the client/server to make it easy
<ikonia> serpenthelm: correct, that package version will not get update
<Guest87752> the uids appear to match
<ikonia> Guest87752: are you sure ?
<ikonia> Guest87752: when you mount the file systems and do an "ls -la" on them do they match up to your users
<Guest87752> well the problem at the moment is that while attempting to mount the remote share, i get permission denied
<ikonia> Guest87752: ok, so it's share permissions rather than file system permisions
<Guest87752> an id -u of the user returns the value "1000" on each machine
<ikonia> Guest87752: what is your share permissions set to
<Guest87752> i may have the syntax wrong in my exports file- from the guide i read, it reads "/media/HPSimpleSave/Movies	 host(ro,sync,no_root_squash)"
<Guest87752> now where it has "host", is that the server or the client that goes there?
<ikonia> Guest87752: that should be the client
<olivier___> does someone get an asus G75VX (G75VX-T4049H) working on ubuntu ?
<olivier___> I mean that it works but the video driver can't be loaded
<Guest87752> ok, that's what i have at the moment- perhaps my mount syntax is incorrect
<52AAAPUHU> olivier___:did you already download the latest drivers ?
<sevenforall> Ubuntu used to be known for its lack of viruses, but I was wondering how things are now. Is it still not necessary to use some sort of protection against threats like that?
<Guest87752> i've tried mount -o soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 server:/HPSimpleSave/Movies /media/movies
<olivier___> I did a apt-get install nvidia-current
<olivier___> but liveCD fail to load X too
<52AAAPUHU> olivier___:try going to add drivers system menu
<TK-999> sevenforall: strong passwords, firewall, system updates, NoScript
<52AAAPUHU> or maybe do a apt-get install fglrx
<TK-999> Perhaps migrate from Bash to another shell so as to neutralize some Bash trojans
<olivier___> ok testing fglrx
<sevenforall> TK-999: But are these in a way necessary, or just to eliminate nearly all possibilities?
<ikonia> moving from bash is nonsense
<TK-999> NoScript is good to have, because web-based threats (session hijacking etc.) are universal, and it can also protect against malicious dropdowns.
<bekks> olivier___: Which graphics adapter do you have? nvidia, ati, intel or something else?
<olivier___> nvidia gtx 670MX
<sevenforall> TK-999: Is there a Chromium alternative for that?
<bekks> olivier___: Then fglrx will not work.
<TK-999> sevenforall: I think it's called ScriptNot
<olivier___> well nothing seems to work :(
<olivier___> I don't need 3D acceleration
<sevenforall> Aight
<olivier___> just X working
<bekks> olivier___: fglrx is for a totally different make and model.
<TK-999> Strong passwords (http://go.eset.com/us/resources/white-papers/EsetWP-KeepingSecrets20090814.pdf) are a must
<Guest87752> ah well, playing with network shares is a bit beyond me at this hour- thanks for your help ikonia
<52AAAPUHU> olivier___: when you do startx ? what error do you get ?
<TK-999> To sum up, everything in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity
<olivier___> 52AAAPUHU: can't load module nvidia-current
<olivier___> or something like that
<52AAAPUHU> apt-get remove nvidia-current
<olivier___> no, now I have can't load FGLRX module …
<52AAAPUHU> remove it also ..
<olivier___> and now : no screens found
<olivier___> trying experimental-310 driver …
<olivier___> there is no generic driver to get basic 2D ?
<inashdeen> hi there, I am building a package for ubuntu. I have signed for gpg keys. now, when i run debuil -s, it says it cannot find my gpg key, what should i do?
<52AAAPUHU> olivier___: it should be installed by default ...
<52AAAPUHU> olivier___: can you check if you installed GNOME enviroment ?
<olivier___> yes, it's a fresh ubuntu 12.10 install (from liveCD)
<olivier___> but liveCD can't load X too
<dr_willis> how did you install fglrx on a live cd?
<olivier___> I guess my graphic card is not compatible
<loganrun> every time I boot and log in a get a "sorry ubuntu has experced an internal error, /usr/bin/scanimage", how the heck do I figure out what is going on to fix the problem. if I just run the program from the command line it works fine. don't understand what is causing the problem
<olivier___> now I have it installed on my computer
<loganrun> is there a way to just ignore it or something
<dr_willis> the ati/radeon driver - on the cd gives basic support for ati cards.
<dr_willis> loganrun:  it could be an old apport report. you can disable those
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has info on disabling apport
<olivier___> and asus don't provide any support of course … they send me ubuntu website url :)
<dr_willis> asus dident make the video card.
<dr_willis> well the chipset. ;)
<dr_willis> on a new install - you can run the addational-drivers tool (last tab in the software sources tool) and it should install needed extra drivers for you.
<bekks> olivier___: First, get rid of all fglrx drivers, you've installed.
<olivier___> dr_willis: no I can't, I don't have X running …
<bekks> olivier___: Then, get rid of all nvidia drivers you installed.
<bekks> olivier___: And last, install nvidia-experimental-310
<loganrun> dr_willis, o.k. disabled apport, guess that will solve it since it seems like everything works anyway
<dr_willis> olivier___:  use jockey-text the
<dr_willis> then
<olivier___> done … but still not working …
<dr_willis> done what?
<bekks> olivier___: That fast? I doubt it.
<olivier___> I've done it before you asked ;)
<bekks> olivier___: That would have been less than 30s for doing it.
<dr_willis> what is the card you have anyway?
<olivier___> nvidia gefore GTX 670MX
<olivier___> a mod probe nvidia tell me that it can't load the module
<dr_willis> you did reboot after installing the drivers?
<olivier___> no rebooting now
<olivier___> I had to run with nomodeset in my grub line
<bekks> olivier___: And you did uninstall all fglrx/radeon drivers, all nvidia drivers, and reinstalled 310?
<olivier___> maybe it's related ?
<olivier___> yep
<jony> Libreoffice in Ubuntu's repository is only at v3.6 but the latest version is 4, why?
<escott> jony, because
<hemangpatel> Hello guys
<hemangpatel> this error comes : libapache2-mod-php-5.3-zend-server: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.13-20ubuntu5.3 is installed.
<Pici> !latest | jony
<ubottu> jony: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hemangpatel> any clue ?
<streulma> hey, do someone have an Acer Iconia tablet with Ubuntu ? I want to buy one...
<djjeff|bt5> Xorg is crashing on me  here is my backtrace: http://pastie.org/6512486
<olivier___> I don't have jockey-text command, it is normal ?
<paul__> hi
<paul__> I have an onboard sata controller that failed
<paul__> what type of sata controller card would you reccomend?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<paul__> hi
<paul__> a card that works well with gny/linux would be preferred
<paul__> ugh
<Pow3R> Salam hamid1990
<hamid1990> salam pow3r
<escott> paul__, if that is failing i would worry about your motherboard
<Pow3R> Asl plz hamid
<hamid1990> 22m iran
<Pow3R> Kojaye iran?
<bekks> hamid1990: Thats offtopic in here.
<UbuntuGreen> I am trying to install Package: obfsproxy (0.1.4-2) from http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/obfsproxy, how do I know what architecture to choose?
<djjeff|bt5> Nvidia is saying fuck you to linux
<djjeff|bt5> that hurts my feelings
<hamid1990> birjand pow3r
<h00k> !language | djjeff|bt5
<ubottu> djjeff|bt5: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pow3R> Okay khoshbakhtam hamid1990. manam amir 20 shomal am
<djjeff|bt5> my nvidia card is causing X to seg fault
<hamid1990> u remember my problem with tor bekks
<djjeff|bt5> its a joke hahahaha
<DJones> Pow3R: hamid1990 This isn't a dating channel, it is for Ubuntu support only
<^Zew^> are you using the beta driver?
<linuxdoc66> UbuntuGreen:  Are you trying to find out what the architecture of your machine is?
<djjeff|bt5> 310.40
<hamid1990> yeah i know djones i just met someone from my country not dating
<linuxdoc66> UbuntuGreen:  if so run "uname -m" in the terminal.
<djjeff|bt5> I even tried nvidia-304
<UbuntuGreen> linuxdoc66 : yes, I guess I am!
<djjeff|bt5> libGL.so.1 seems to be the problem
<UbuntuGreen> linuxdoc66: thx :°
<linuxdoc66> UbuntuGreen:  uname command should tell you if you have 386, 686, 32 bit or 64 bit architecture.  Good place to start.
<hamid1990> i have a problem with tor im using ubuntu 12.10 and the tor is all set in terminal and in mozila but it doesnt work plz help me
<loganrun> i have a ubuntu server with an HP printer connected via usb. I used cups to set up the printer. I can print a test page on the server, however, I have a second linux box that I cannot print from. I again set up the printer on this client machine with cups, but it just seems to hang when I try to print a test page.
<loganrun> is there any way to debug this
<hamid1990>  i have a problem with tor im using ubuntu 12.10 and the tor is all set in terminal and in mozila but it doesnt work plz help me pow3r
<loganrun> I am suspecious about how it tries to connect: 	dnssd://HP%20LaserJet%201320%20series%20%40%20server._ipp._tcp.local/cups
<loganrun> should server be changed to the ip address, or is it the dnssd that is an issue
<TK-999> hamid1990: did you try using the Tor Browser Bundle they provide?
<hamid1990> yes i have it TK-999  but it says tor is not working
<loganrun> I am skeptical that cups really works
<TK-999> hamid1990: Are you in a country that is known to expose restrictions on Tor usage?
<hamid1990> my mozila with proxy was working before but now i dont know what happened its not working
<hamid1990>  my mozila with proxy was working before but now i dont know what happened its not working TK-999
<hamid1990> i dont know TK-999  but it was working a week ago
<TK-999> With the Tor Browser Bundle installed, are you using the Tor Browser they provide, or your normal Firefox?
<n8w> how do i set current path and username for remote tabs in konsole?
<n8w> now it shows ~
<hamid1990> i run the tor eith terminal and then set the proxy in mozila it was working like this good before TK-999
<n8w> just lettin u know ahead, edit current profile-->remote tab doesnt work
<TK-999> hamid: Try using the Tor Browser they provide. Go to the directory you extracted the bundle to and run the shell script there.
<krabador> please, help me with that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616313/ it's mute
<madjoe> I can't get TeamViewer 8 to work with my Ubuntu 12.04... it worked perfectly fine with v7. Is anyone experienced with this issue?
<hamid1990> TK-999:   do u mean the vidalia?
<ArchBeOS> hey guys. how can i get memtest86+ placed in my grub? did a update grub after chmod +x the 20_memtest86+ file and it still doesnt show up
<TK-999> Yes
<Tm_T> TK-999: hola
<hamid1990> TK-999:  i told u it doesnt work it says tor is not running
<TK-999> Hey Tm
<TK-999> Which bundle version are you running?
<UbuntuGreen> @TK-999 @hamid1990  : I don't seem to be able to use tor either (using the Tor bundle, tor browser) I get connected to Tor; but the browser does not open any URLs. So I a thought trying this : https://www.torproject.org/projects/obfsproxy-instructions.html.en but I am stuck at "git clone https://git.torproject.org/obfsproxy.git"  which gives me this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616466/  I am, obviously, very green in using anything linux, please be kind
<ArchBeOS> does anyone know ho wi can get memtest back?
<hamid1990> TK-999: 4.8.2
<Greg_> Question, I am getting this error from my apache2 error log /usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: lib/x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi/auto/Params/Validate/XS/XS.so: undefined symbol: Perl_Gthr_key_ptr [Fri Mar 15 08:14:18 2013] [error] [client ip address] Premature end of script headers: index.cgi,  I have upgraded from Ubuntu 10 LTS to 12 LTS.  And thank you in advance for your help in advance.
<designbybeck> I have a public access computer on our Campus running Ubuntu Linux. We have a number of Korean exchanged students on campus. So I was going to install the Korean Language pack. It shows it is added, but It doesn't seem to work. I tried Arabic and that language works as expected. Any suggestions.
<jhutchins_wk> ArchBeOS: is memtest installed?
<Boston65> Need help setting up Winehq.
<airos> hello everyone, is there a package on ubuntu which permit advanced log analysis like logsurfer+ or simple-evcorr?
<ismail> hi
<hamid1990> TK-999:  im using vidalia vesion 4.8.2
<TK-999> hamid: I mean the bundle itself -- the latest version is 2.3.25-4
<TK-999> *5, sorry
<TK-999> Vidalia is at 0.2.1 -- the 4.8.2 you see may be the qt version
<mushy> I'm trying to get a 46" ELO 4600L touchscreen working with Ubuntu (via mouse events) and so far everything appears to be working well, however it will occasionally stick, as if it is receiving a mouse down event without a release
<mushy> I can only resolve this by connecting a mouse and clicking, any thoughts on how to fix this?
<akar1m> hello ubuntu
<akar1m> I got the file name install.sh
<akar1m> I want to use this file for automatic installation
<ihre> sh install.sh, or ./install.sh
<hamid1990> TK-999:  i think its vidalia 0.2.20
<akar1m> but I could not figured out how to run this install.sh I mean which tool
<bekks> akar1m: it is run by your shell.
<akar1m> no it's not! :(
<bekks> akar1m: Then make it executable and run it.
<akar1m> any other way ?
<bekks> akar1m: No.
<bekks> akar1m: Thats how a shell script is supposed to work.
<ihre> open terminal, ctrl + alt + T, move to the directory where your file is, check permissions if its executable (ls -l install.sh), if its not executable, chmod +x install.sh and run it with ./install.sh, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html#howsymb
<akar1m> exclude making exe.
<bekks> akar1m: sh ./install.sh
<hamid1990> TK-999:  PLZ HELP ME i realy need this how can i use tor
<rndbit> anyone know how to check version of installed glibc ? im trying to build lsb-compliant app and get error about memcpy func, it being from GLIBC_2.14.. that cant be right
<TK-999> hamid1990: Try downloading and extracting the latest version: https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<ihre> rndbit: dpkg -l | grep glibc
<UbuntuGreen> What does "git clone" do? I needed to run "git clone https://git.torproject.org/obfsproxy.git " but I got a connection failed error, so I downloaded obfsproxy.deb from an fpt, and installed it via ubuntu software center, but it did not create a "tor" or "obfsproxy" anywhere as (the tutorial says) "git clone" was supposed to do. what command can I use instead to the "git"'s job, now that I have the .deb file installed?
<akar1m> ok thx
<akar1m> I will try
<TK-999> git clone clones a remote git repository to your computer.
<rndbit> thanks ihre
<bekks> rndbit: ldd --version
<TK-999> See https://www.torproject.org/projects/obfsproxy.html.en
<ihre> I would like to set up BackupPC, yet I'm using LVM instead of RAID. Would it be possible to make a RAID0 partition of 2 LV's? ie, vg02-backup and vg00-backup http://dpaste.com/1023809/
<djjeff|bt5> #3  0x00007feedd9750d5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<djjeff|bt5> [  1109.628] (II) Initializing extension GLX
<djjeff|bt5> seg fault
<Joel_re> hey, Im running ubuntu 12.04, which seems to support fuse-2.8.6
<Joel_re> I need to upgrade to 2.9.2
<Joel_re> any advice how I should go about doing that?
<akar1m> thanks I done it. ihre and bekks
<akar1m> ;)
<TK-999> !latest | Joel_re
<ubottu> Joel_re: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> Joel_re, download the .deb from the maintainer site ...
<maxb> Does anyone know how "xdg-open foo.html" decides which webbrowser to run, when multiple are installed?
<jrib> maxb: is there a specific reason you ask?
<maxb> jrib: It's not obeying the selection in System > Details > Default Applications
<jrib> !defaultapp | maxb
<ubottu> maxb: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<inashdeen> hi, could someone have a  peek at my .build file here and tell me what did i did wrong. I wanna build a .deb package but it gave me a failed message https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5170102
<Croves> Hello guys! I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 i386 on a XenServer Virtual Machine, but when I try to install the sistem, I get this error: "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. "
<Croves> Any idea?
<compdoc> Croves, sounds like a XenServer issue
<Croves> compdoc: I guess you're right... let me check on #xen :P
<Grey89> !list
<ubottu> Grey89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> Croves  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Croves> MonkeyDust: Thank you, I'll chek if there is anybody there who can help me =)
<Croves> This is killing me since yesterday!
<maxb> jrib: Thanks, I wouldn't have found that UI on my own. It's hard to tell from the code, but it looks like the bug (the default app setting not applying to local html files) has probably been fixed already in the version of gnome-control-center in raring, so yay :-)
<jrib> maxb: nice; gj doing your homework :)
<BluesKaj> !it | Grey89
<ubottu> Grey89: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AndJusticeForAll> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bhavesh> whats the terminal command to open this window? http://i.imgur.com/99J7zvP.png
<zimbres> hi, what is the name o the java virtual machine I should install from ubuntu repositories?
<jrib> bhavesh: gnome-control-center is close
<Myrtti> zimbres: you "should"? depends on what you need to do with the said jvm
<holstein> bhavesh: i prefer pavucontrol
<zimbres> Myrtti, I have to run a program that depends on jvm, what is the name of the package
<Myrtti> zimbres: do you need the Oracle Java jvm, or would openjdk one do?
<zimbres> Myrtti, I can try openjdk first
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<zimbres> holstein, So if I am doing apt-get install what package does this corresponds?
<Horcrux> Hey everyone, can I ask support questions here? Linux newbie here.
<MonkeyDust> Horcrux  let's hear it
<Horcrux> Okay, how do I get libusb-0.1-4 to run on 12.04 without root access?
<Horcrux> also just as important: where do I get that lib?
<TK-999> Horcrux: apt-cache search libusb
<holstein> zimbres: this?
<kenlik> i've installed ubuntu-secure-remix 12.10 to trying dual boot with ubuntu and window8 but now can't run apt-get update (some indexes failed to download). how to solved it?
<rokki> any connectify-alternative application which makes my laptop a wifi hotspot?
<Horcrux> Thanks, TK, I'll see if I can run this binary now
<MonkeyDust> Horcrux  0.1.4 is art of 12.10, not of 12.04
<MonkeyDust> part*
<MonkeyDust> Horcrux  and for anything outside /home , you need sudo
<Horcrux> MonkeyDust, I'm asking because I have a closed source binary requiring 0.1.4
<Horcrux> also, placing in the same directory as the binary might work...
<Horcrux> okay, new question. Can I fool a program into thinking it's accessing a file /usr/lib/x, while it's actually located in ~/?
<martianlobster> When I do an apt-get install fluxbox, I get this error, "Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main libimlib2 i386 1.4.2-8
<martianlobster>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<martianlobster> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe fluxbox i386 1.1.1+git20100807.0cc08f9-1
<martianlobster>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<martianlobster> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imlib2/libimlib2_1.4.2-8_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<FloodBot1> martianlobster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martianlobster> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fluxbox/fluxbox_1.1.1+git20100807.0cc08f9-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<martianlobster> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<holstein> !paste | martianlobster
<ubottu> martianlobster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kenlik> or best: how to change ubuntu secure remix 12.10 to ubuntu 12.10 official bin? change sources.list?
<martianlobster> oops sorry
<holstein> kenlik: i would reinstall...
<Horcrux> >busiest IRC channel ever. Nobody dares talk.
<holstein> 10:38 < martianlobster> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<holstein> martianlobster: ^^ did you try that?
<holstein> !ot | Horcrux you can find folks "talking" in channels where chat is permitted
<ubottu> Horcrux you can find folks "talking" in channels where chat is permitted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<martianlobster> this is what my souces.list, http://ideone.com/AWcc9q,  this is the error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616667/
<martianlobster> I wil tey now with fix missing,
<MonkeyDust> martianlobster  maverick is too old
<holstein> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<cfhowlett> !pure
<holstein> martianlobster: yeah, maverick is EOL.. you are maintaining that on your own now
<selena2013> hello should i install virtualbox from website or software center
<Horcrux> okay, but I'm here for support. Can you force an application to reference a library not located in /usr/lib/ ?
<holstein> selena2013: i always start with the repo version.. from whatever package manager.. "software center)
<cfhowlett> martianlobster, see this  http://www.kingletas.com/2012/07/restore-ubuntu-to-the-default-settings-without-re-installing-it.html
<martianlobster> well --fix-missing, actually worked
<holstein> !patience | Horcrux
<ubottu> Horcrux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<selena2013> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Horcrux  tip: if you're a brginner, start with the beginning, try to get used to the system, first, then try hacking or modifying it
<djjeff|bt5> libmesa is the OpenGL drivers ?
<djjeff|bt5> if thats true THEY ARE BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!
<holstein> !info libmesa
<ubottu> Package libmesa does not exist in quantal
<rndbit> djjeff|bt5, what are you doing with it?
<Horcrux> MonkeyDust: I'd love to, but I'm on a schedule. The lib is required to flash my phone, which I need to contact someone in the next 2 hours.
<djjeff|bt5> if I do nvidia-xconfig --no-allow-glx-with-composite
<djjeff|bt5> X will start
<djjeff|bt5> without it seg faults
<holstein> Horcrux: if one of the volunteers can help, they will.. i agree with MonkeyDust .. taking time to get used to the system can be helpful
<MonkeyDust> Horcrux  if it's really urgent or important, you shoudnt be using a system you're not familiar with
<Horcrux> good point ^^
<djjeff|bt5> it puts          Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "False"
<djjeff|bt5> into xorg.conf
<djjeff|bt5> but now my opengl programs dont work
<Horcrux> okay, back to Win XP :'(
<Guest36891> exit
<djjeff|bt5> including VLC Media Player
<MonkeyDust> Horcrux  better try it in your spare time
<holstein> Horcrux: or on a machine that you have root access and can install applications on easily
<djjeff|bt5> !info libglu1-mesa
<ubottu> libglu1-mesa (source: libglu): Mesa OpenGL utility library (GLU). In component main, is extra. Version 9.0.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 220 kB, installed size 579 kB
<djjeff|bt5> !info libglu1-mesa-dri
<ubottu> Package libglu1-mesa-dri does not exist in quantal
<djjeff|bt5> hrmmmmm libglu-mesa-dri DOES exist in raring
<djjeff|bt5> !info libgl1-mesa-dri
<holstein> djjeff|bt5: raring is #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.2-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 2815 kB, installed size 11271 kB
<gor> hola, hay alguien aquí que se considere un usuario avanzado de GNU/Linux en general y Ubuntu en particular?
<MonkeyDust>  !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<t_dot_zilla> hiiiii
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> i have an old machine with 10.10 on it
<holstein> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Laurenceb> if i upgrade, from a live CD will it forget the old password?
<Laurenceb> as i dont know the admin password from before
<SonikkuAmerica> Laurenceb: If you use the "upgrade" option, no
<Laurenceb> i see
<Laurenceb> ill reinstall then
<holstein> Laurenceb: i would backup, and reinstall.. you caan recover your password
<malabar> Hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<t_dot_zilla> anybody load 12.04 as a VM on xenserver??? holy shit that sucked
<t_dot_zilla> we did apt-get dist-upgrade and rebooted. server=dead after that
<t_dot_zilla> thaank god for backupexec.... we had to rebuild the server and restore all the files...
<t_dot_zilla> i love ubuntu as a php-fpm server but that frigggin sucked!
<bekks> t_dot_zilla: So you did an upgrade without testing it beforehand?
<t_dot_zilla> how could i test? we only did apt-get dist-upgrade
<t_dot_zilla> i guess i trusted ubuntu knew what it ws doing! never upgrading again
<krono> hey, I am upgrading a 10.04 to 12.04 and i am wondering where the 'whitelister' package may be gone?
<bekks> t_dot_zilla: You could have tested on a test server, with the same config, without your production data.
<Pici> t_dot_zilla: Did you use a dist-upgrade to upgrade from one release of Ubuntu to the next?
<t_dot_zilla> Pici: did not change release
<t_dot_zilla> built server at 12.04
<t_dot_zilla> apparently there is an issue w/ ubuntu 12.04 and xenserver
<t_dot_zilla> related to grub2
<yeats> t_dot_zilla: without knowing your full setup and especially because you've already blown it away, no one can know what went wrong
<ner0x> Any libreoffice conditional formatting wizards in here?
<t_dot_zilla> yeats: i know what went wrong because pple have exact same issue.
<yeats> t_dot_zilla: okay - then do you have a support question, or is this just a venting session?
<t_dot_zilla> wondering why ubuntu hasn't addressed this as a bug
<t_dot_zilla> http://www.virtualzone.de/2012/06/ubuntu-vm-not-starting-on-xenserver.html
<tgm4883> t_dot_zilla, that doesn't look like a bug report
<t_dot_zilla> yeats: and just wondering if anyone else experienced issue
<sinchin> hi
<yeats> t_dot_zilla: you should file a bug if no one else has
<t_dot_zilla> i dont know first thing about it
<t_dot_zilla> i mean reporting a bug
<tgm4883> t_dot_zilla, about the bug?
<yeats> !bug | t_dot_zilla
<ubottu> t_dot_zilla: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<krono> nevermind, found out is was completely abandoned.
<sebsebseb> hi
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays Day 2 kicked off half an hour ago - hope to see you all there!
<onizu> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<BossRock> hi! what is your weapon of choice for load balancing between two servers anyone?
<secki> scissors
<Titanoum> NLB unicast mode with 100mbps hubs
<Titanoum> (kidding NLB is just terrible in so many ways)
<Titanoum> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/modules/ps2706/ps6906/data_sheet_c78_632383.html
<rzito> Does anyone know how to add IE like sound effects in 12.10 on firefox?
<Titanoum> firefox has sound?
<Titanoum> why woudl you want this?
<Titanoum> terrible idea
<Abhijit> rzito, i think its windows sound and not IE sounds.
<Abhijit> rzito, get more info in ##windows
<rzito> I may    suffer from OCD,
<Abhijit> whats ocd?
<Sonikk> has anyone installed Catalyst 13.1 to Ubuntu 12.10?
<SpecialEmily> I have a ghosted dialogue box on my screen (cinnamon), and i want to restart or poke X somehow into fixing it w/o a restart... how do?
<Abhijit> SpecialEmily, go to ctrl alt f1 and then kill x and restart it
<Abhijit> do on your own resik thought. may loose some running program
<Abhijit> rzito, whats ocd?
<BossRock> allright then! I shall play with scissors (pun intended)
<tgm4883> Abhijit, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsessive%E2%80%93compulsive_disorder
<rzito> Obsessive-compulsive disorder, because you are right, why would I want win type spunds
<tgm4883> most people that say they might be OCD, actually don't have OCD.
<Sonikk> Ricaz: in what situation Firefox should make noise?
<Abhijit> rzito, tgm4883 i cant figure out how ocd is related to " wanting IE sounds in firefox"?
<tgm4883> Abhijit, me neither
<fak3r> is there a sep channel for Ubuntu on Apple? (mac book pro, 13.04)
<Pici> fak3r: everything 13.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<tgm4883> Abhijit, my best guess is, lots of people think "not liking things to change (eg. everything staying the same)" is OCD
<tgm4883> which isn't the case
<inashdeen> hi there. need some help. I connect my mobile broadband to a port, I am building a program, how do i identify to which port it has been connected ( usb0, usb1, usb2, usb3 etc. ) thanks in advanced
<heyulin> hello
<Abhijit> ok
<Pici> inashdeen: dmesg should announce something about where it was connected to
<tgm4883> inashdeen, I'd probably make a udev rule for it. You could parse dmesg, but I don't think that is going to be a good way to do that programatically
<nevada> hi all
<Abhijit> rzito, can you please elaborate what you actually want to do?
<inashdeen> ok, will see. tq
<philipp__> hey, i would like to configure a hand full of my programs running on my pc to use different network settings from the rest. How do i do that?
<escott> philipp__, what do you want to be different about them
<Sonikk> anyone using X-Plane in Ubuntu?
<Sonikk> i need some advice with GPU driver
<casey_> I receive the following error when attempt to launch Audacity, audacity: error while loading shared libraries: libid3tag.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<casey_> How can I resolve this issue
<escott> casey_, did you install the i386 version of audacity for some reason?
<escott> casey_, or rather it looks like you installed the i386 libid3tag
<casey_> escott, I used the software center, and installed the only Audacity that was presented
<philipp__> escott: minecraft is supposed to run over a ssh tunnel (or maybe socks5 dont know right now) while the rest of my pc enters the internet normally
<ioria> casey_: are you updated ?
<escott> philipp__, so just follow ssh tunnel instructions then point minecraft at a port on localhost
<casey_> ioria, yes, completely up to date
<ioria> casey_: have you tried another player , clementine, for example ?
<ioria> casey_: sorry, i thouth it was Audacius :P
<Laurenceb> how do i get to the terminal on ubuntu 12.10?
<Sonikk> Laurenceb: press window-key and type: terminal
<casey_> Laurenceb, crtl+alt+t
<Laurenceb> ok
<jhutchins_wk> Practice, practice ... no, wait, that's Carnegie Hall.
<Laurenceb> its very sloqw
<Laurenceb> nothing has come up yet
<Laurenceb> the fan is going crazy - terminal is redrawing at 1frame/100 seconds or so
<Sonikk> Laurenceb: it should come up very fast
<Laurenceb> wtf
<Laurenceb> this is a fresh install (on another machine)
<Laurenceb> any ideas what went wrong?
<Laurenceb> cpu has been on full for 30 minutes or so now
<doomlord> compiz desktop wall edge flipping: ... anyone know what could make the triggering intermittent.. conflicts with other plugins?
<linzy> Hello, guys. I use pseudo terminal to run some commands. When I try to run a command which is interactive (for example irc client, top (althogh here I can use -batch mode)) it says that "TERM environment variable not set". If I run these commands from normal terminal/shell everything is fine. Why is this happening?
<Laurenceb> in top i see hud-service
<Laurenceb> seems to be maxing out the processor
<hamid1990> hi i cant download tor from www.torproject.org is there any way to get it?
<bean__> linzy: which terminal are you using?
<linzy> bean__: xterm/gnome-terminal
<bean__> linzy: and "echo $TERM" displays nothing
<Laurenceb> any ideas what my problem is?
<hamid1990> hi i cant download tor from www.torproject.org is there another way to get it?
<Sonikk> hamid1990: http://www.upubuntu.com/2013/03/tor-browser-bundle-2325-4-released-with.html
<linzy> bean__: yes, nothing when I type it in the pseudo terminal
<bean__> linzy: and the pseudo terminal is gnome-termina;?
<philipp__> escott: thats not what i am looking for. I am looking for some program or layer where i can set network settings for every program individually...
<roger_> can anyone recommend some pc games on ubuntu to me?
<hamid1990> Sonikk: is it the last version?\
<Sonikk> roger_: get steam-account and install counter strike
<Sonikk> hamid1990: latest version of what?
<hamid1990> of tor bundle Sonikk
<philipp__> roger_: world of goo, battle for wesnoth, heroes of newerth, amnesia, there is also a linux client of steam
<Sonikk> hamid1990: 2.3.25-4
<escott> philipp__, you can try to play around with iptables rules, but thats a rather exotic configuration so it won't be that easy
<Sonikk> hamid1990: 2.3.25-5 is the newest
<linzy> bean__: I use this code: http://rachid.koucha.free.fr/tech_corner/pty_pdip.html for creating a pty.
<hamid1990> nice Sonikk and it jusy says for 64bt what abput for 32bt?
<roger_> thank you! I like count-strike
<linzy> bean__: mypty3
<Sonikk> hamid1990: there are install instructions for 32bit and 64bit
<TK-999> https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<bean__> linzy: oh, you have no environment -- you'll need to export TERM in there somehow
<bean__> linzy: also, theres likely no one here that would help with that -- its pretty specialized
<philipp__> omfg am i the first guy who wishes to use a tunnel of some kind only for SOME programs? i cant belive that!
<linzy> bean__: any suggestions what should i read or for what to search on the internet?
<bean__> philipp__: you could use a VPN
<bean__> linzy: i'm not sure what you're attempting to accomplish
<philipp__> bean: i am using a vpn but i only can set to use it globally! if i have to use the VPN for IM as well its compromised!!!
<bean__> philipp__: calm down sir, thats enough exclamation marks.
<bean__> philipp__: you an specify only certain traffic going over the VPN
<escott> philipp__, because global is the best way to do it. otherwise its hard to identify what the proper rules are for what processes to send through what routing protocol
<scofflaw> hello - I'm having a couple strange issues when logging into my 12.04 machine using nomachine or VNC..  basically i have to either quickly press my mouse button or hold it down if i want to click system settings, and the launcher never hides with auto-hide
<bean__> but you have to know the networks that you'd be connecting to.
<escott> philipp__, you might want to look at containers
<scofflaw> regarding my 2nd issue, there were some gconftool-2 settings suggested however they don't appear to have helped..  any ideas?
<escott> scofflaw, try them as gsettings instead of gconftool
<scofflaw> escott ok, i'll see what i can do
<scofflaw> thanks for the tip
<philipp__> http://www.verot.net/socks.htm i think that does what i want
<mephisto> hello!
<mephisto> I have a hidden partition with a EFI directory and a bootmanager and some "factory defaults" parameters, I've installed ubuntu on another partition and it boots well, my question is; can I delete that hidden partition will ubuntu boot properly?
<escott> mephisto, probably not
<TK-999> mephisto: Is your computer an UEFI one?
<mephisto> I'm note sure if it's UEFI or not it's a lenovo z580
<mephisto> when I came to partition the disk I fell short on the 3rd primary partition, checked out the whole disk and I found this hidden partition
<trbotime> Hi, I'm using a livecd (12.04 lts amd64) for the time being, until my ubuntu laptop is fixed.  My mouse freezes in unity in the livecd, how do I fix this?
<scofflaw> escott unfortunately that doesn't look to have made a difference :/
<TK-999> mephisto: Leave it there. The notebook has UEFI.
<flam_> ailed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<flam_> +f
<TK-999> trbotime: Did you try fallback view?
<flam_> why i'm getting that error because i have libvdpau_nvidia.so under  /usr/lib/nvidia-current-updates/vdpau
<mephisto> TK-999, thanks man you saved me lots of trouble!
<trbotime> what is fallback view?
<TK-999> It's required by the UEFI to boot
<TK-999> trbotime: settings >> graphics
<TK-999> system settings>>details>>graphics -> Experience field
<mephisto> now I'll just partition the space left
<zanberdo> I'm running ubuntu 12.04. I have both a GeForce GT210 and GeForce GT220.  I have three monitors and I'd like to rotate one of them 90°. I have installed the latest nvidia driver but the option to rotate is not available. I have enabled Xinerama, so xrandr is not going to be available.  Anyone have experience with this sort of thing?
<trbotime> thanks TK-999 . noob question, how do i change it via term?
<TK-999> hmmm... considering it's live, you could only try Unity 2D
<berto> ciao
<ongolaBoy> hello. can someone know how can I grant access to gwibber in my own statusNet instance ?
<TK-999> You get no login prompt, right?
<TK-999> @trbotime
<trbotime> nope TK-999 I don't
<Bastian_b> Hello, I am at work I need launch a task remotely on a server but I need to go, how can I launch a command over ssh and keep it working after I close the connection please? :)
<escott> Bastian_b, either run it detached from the shell with nohup, or run it in something like screen
<tanle> hi
<scofflaw> escott seems like whenever I change the launcher hide-mode from it's default of 0, to something else, it immediately reverts back to 0
<scofflaw> this is what I'm seeing when trying to make the change with dconf-editor, and it appears to be behaving the asme way as when i try to set autohide on/off in CCSM
<scofflaw> the launcher will blink, but it doesn't go anywhere
<pkitutu-pike> #ihris
<dj-kandy> why i can't find additional drivers ?
<hamid1990> hi i have problem with my webcam its off how can i turn it on?
<holstein> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<holstein> hamid1990: ^^ and also check the bios
<TK-999> dj-kandy: For what device?
<dj-kandy> dell inspiron 5510
<dj-kandy> i am supposed to find closed drivers but they don't show up
<trbotime> thanks TK-999 for answering my questions earlier.  I am going mouseless for tthe time being
<TK-999> dj-kandy: is there a particular hardware component you have a problem with?
<TK-999> trbotime: Sorry, it appears the live CD does not include fallback versions by default.
<TK-999> Once you get a fully functional system, though, there are GNOME packages that can provide a fallback view
<dj-kandy> yeah microphone and headspeakers and i just found out i am running unity 2d
<TK-999> You might also want to try another Ubuntu flavor with a different desktop environment
<TK-999> dj-kandy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<dj-kandy> ok what about the 3d mode ?
<holstein> !ati | dj-kandy this is what i usually refer to
<ubottu> dj-kandy this is what i usually refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> dj-kandy: doesnt mean your device is supported
<dj-kandy> it used to work 3d
<holstein> dj-kandy: then, you can likely add support for it
<l-chaw> somebody can help me
<SonikkuAmerica> ...with?
<MonkeyDust> l-chaw  start with a question
<malabar> Hello, i have a little problem with the notifications on my 12.04, the notifications size are a little to big.
<malabar> How i can fix that ?
<andreb> hi all
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi all, in uGet, file > new torrent (and metalink) options are disabled... why ?
<andreb> i gota  problem.. i have aga-970a-d3 motherboard and it doesnt see the network card
<andreb> from ym research i believe it is uisng teh wrong driver
<TK-999> andreb: What does the lspci command output?
<andreb> it shows me a RTL811/8168b card
<andreb> i believe its using the wrong driver
<TK-999> lspci -k ? Which driver?
<MonkeyDust> !info uget
<ubottu> uget (source: uget): easy-to-use download manager written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (quantal), package size 200 kB, installed size 688 kB
<l-chaw> how can i copy some file to the desktop
<andreb> from searching the web.. the default install driver ios for the r8169 .. but the board actually uses the r8168 device
<andreb> how can i remove the r8169 driver
<l-chaw> how can i copy some file to the desktop
<daos> Is there a way to tell the root user *not* to execute scripts in /etc/profile.d
<TK-999> l-chaw: cp /path/to/file ~/Desktop
<MonkeyDust> l-chaw  in nautilus or in terlinal?
<MonkeyDust> l-chaw  in nautilus or in terminal?
<andreb> tk-999 any ideas ??
<TK-999> andreb: sudo modprobe r8169
<MonkeyDust> l-chaw  keep it in the channel please
<l-chaw> ok sorry
<aaas> i get a periodic high ping on my server... it doesnt seem to happen from any other computer, i disabled services on my router and many on my server, rebooted, updated \any suggestions? http://pastebin.com/J7G3fDnN
<escott> aaas, bufferbloat?
<TK-999> It also depends on the site you're pinging
<aaas> TK-999 google
<aaas> escott what is bufferbloat?
<andreb> tk-999 it comes up blank
<yon_> anyone there
<TK-999> andreb: lspci -k any changes?
<TK-999> aaas: I get circa 30 ms for Google also
<yon_> not from this side yours any idea
<escott> aaas, some of your ip buffers may be too large
<andreb> tk-99 i had tried to install the r8i68 drivers...
<aaas> TK-999 look at the pastebin..it's not the ping..it's the periodic spike
<andreb> so under kernel driver in use i see : r8169
<aaas> escott how do i fix that
<TK-999> Ah yes- sudo modprobe r8168 then
<andreb> kernel modules: r8168, r8169
<bazhang> !info r8168-dkms | andreb
<ubottu> andreb: r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.031.00-1 (quantal), package size 82 kB, installed size 630 kB
<TK-999> To remove r8169 you'd need a custom kernel
<yon_> tk-999: ralink driver i think right
<andreb> modprobing r8168 is blank too
<TK-999> modprobe always returns blank
<yon_> hey guys is there any way that i can find different channels and join them
<andreb> k
<proby> yon_, channel list
<DJones> !alis | yon_
<ubottu> yon_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<andreb> tk-99 so how can i tell it to use the r8168 kernel driver instead ?
<aaas> escott is there a way I can investigate these ip buffers
<TK-999> andreb: Any errors in dmesg | grep r8169 ?
<escott> aaas, yes. there is an entire website dedicated to it
<andreb> tk-99 it brigns up a bit of stuff
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi all, in uGet, file > new torrent (and metalink) options are disabled... why ?
<proby> Safa_[A_boy],  :p :p
<andreb> first line : 2.283142 r8169 gigabit ethernet driver 2.3lk-napi loaded
<aaas> escott the thing is this was working before, and not only that I had the problem before and it was fixed (without messing with buffers)
<TK-999> andreb: https://paste.ubuntu.com
<StephenS> one question yall
<StephenS> on volume 30% I see no sound
<StephenS> like its on 0, but on 31% all is fine
<StephenS> whats wrong?>
<StephenS> I hear no*
<StephenS> some sink or what
<StephenS> HELP ME
<ozzloy> StephenS, wow, that seems like it would be really annoying.  not sure what the problem is
<StephenS> Its annoying is fuck, since switch from 70 to 75 is a huge difference
<dj-kandy> yna3n zok omkom el 9a7ba TK-999
<StephenS> w00t
<bazhang> StephenS, no cursing here
<yon_> thanks ubottu
<krabador> i need help with that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616313/ , it seems all right, but it don't works
<StephenS> I wouldnt if you helped me bazhang
<dj-kandy> help
<yon_> list #ubuntu*
<dj-kandy> screen resolution  turned 800*600
<dj-kandy> after i runned sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ozzloy> StephenS, you just got yourself ignored by people who could probably help with that entitled attitude
<dj-kandy> i can't find other resolutions in the settings
<MonkeyDust> yon_  type /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<StephenS> ozzloy, nobody helped me
<StephenS> This is the third day I seek for help about this particular problem
<andreb> tk-99 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617174/
<yon_> have anyone hear or used kolibri os
<TK-999> andreb: any luck with sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<andreb> cant find device eth0
<TK-999> ip link -> what devices?
<andreb> ifconfig only sees 'lo'
<TK-999> dmesg | grep eth0 ?
<marklar> Im having a promlem with Ubuntu 12.04,When i try to download WINE or anything in general,I get an error message that says "Package System is broken",How can i fix this?
<ninjahattori> hm
<andreb> tk-999
<andreb> going to read this "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1992200"
<andreb> interesting post
<MonkeyDust> marklar  the repos may be too old -- type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<marklar> Im using SLackWare
<MonkeyDust> marklar  not supported here
<TK-999> marklar: Why did you say you have a problem with Ubuntu then?
<marklar> I couldnt getUbuntu to work properly.
<histo> marklar: is your problem with slackware or ubuntu?
<marklar> Ubuntu
<wmarini> After connecting with  Remmina Remote Desktop client from a Ubuntu 12.10 to another Ubuntu 12.10  machine. The remote machine gets its  desktop freeze. I can ssh the system but not gui response.
<MonkeyDust> wmarini  use a lighter GUI
<jackshannon> I have installed LAMP-server and got it all working, I would like to use a domain I have purchased, what do I need to use to do this?
<hamid1990> hi i just downloaded tor browser but its not working
<TK-999> jackshannon: You installed it on your home server?
<asadpakistani> you guys think virtualbox will be able to run PS4 OS and games?
<bazhang> asadpakistani, ask in #vbox
<proby> asadpakistani ,  go home ur drunk !
<andreb> tk-999 hr,
<asadpakistani> bazhan: k cool
<bazhang> proby, stop that
<hamid1990> my tor bundle says [Warning] Failed to parse/validate config: Couldn't access/create private data directory "/home/----/.tor-browser/Data/Tor" whats the problem
<asadpakistani> proby: more like sleep deprived from coding all night :(
<jackshannon> TK-999: yes
<asadpakistani> proby: but since ps4 is x86_64 it isnt that far fetched for an idea :P
<jackshannon> it's just a ubuntu laptop that I want to use as a web sever
<jackshannon> do I need to install a DNS server?
<TK-999> jackshannon: Use a dynamic DNS service, like no-ip or dynDNS
<TK-999> hamid1990: Try the Tor IRC channel, ircs://irc.torproject.org#tor
<jackshannon> ok thank you
<andreb> tk-999 i am at a lost atm
<jackshannon> TK-999: wait is there no way I can do this free? I have to use a dynamic DNS service?
<hamid1990> hi my tor bundle warning is  [Warning] Failed to parse/validate config: Couldn't access/create private data directory "/home/----/.tor-browser/Data/Tor" whats the problem
<TK-999> jackshannon: Yes. To map a domain to your home network, you need a dynamic DNS service.
<TK-999> Or, purchase web hosting space.
<jpmh> jackshannon: dyndns is still free - u sign up and cancel and they let u keep one name
<jackshannon> I didn't realise this, thank you
<jackshannon> jpmh: So I pay then get my money back?
<TK-999> jpmh: Free service won't let you use your domain I think
<KolakCC> jpmh: dyndns isn't free at all anymore...
<jpmh> jackshannon: no - u sign up for the free month
<KolakCC> but if this is true, that would be awesome. My router doesn
<jpmh> KolakCC: it was yesterday
<KolakCC> t support no-ip
<tgm4883> therea are other free dynamic dns sites
<TK-999> Yeah, just Google the phrase
<jhutchins_wk> I think no-ip is still free, there are a couple of other free ones out there.
<jackshannon> ok nice one thanks
<HelloWorld321> I used to use no-ip.  It was a perfectly good one.  I sorta had to stop when I got my new router.
<jackshannon> http://www.dnsdynamic.org/
<jackshannon> that look ok?
<TK-999> (C) 2011 - and we are in 2013
<tortik> does apt-get --print-uris work with upgrade?
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: The registrar where you registered your domain name should have a way to point to the DNS servers of whatever service you choose.  Some will do the whole service - registration, DNS pointing, dynamic DNS - for one reasonable fee/
<hamid1990> hi i just downloaded the last version of tor but its not working what can i do?
<jackshannon> I can't afford to pay any money at the moment unfortunately so I'll have to try and find a free one
<jhutchins_wk> Come to think of it... I guess most of the dyndns servers letyou have myhost.tehirdomain.tld free.
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: There is no free domain registration.
<jackshannon> I have a domain with name cheap already
<jackshannon> namecheap*
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, namecheap didn't do ddns last I checked, but they do let you manage the DNS server and point to a ddns.  I'm not sure the ddns servers will do your domain for free though.
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: Does your IP address change a lot?
<jackshannon> ok thank you for your help
<jackshannon> not sure, how do I check?
<jackshannon> just ifconfig regularly?
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: Find one of the sites that lists your ip and visit it regularly.  Do you have a router that's on all the time?
<redtape-renegade> I can mount it to [ / , /boot , /home , /tmp , /usr , /var , /srv , /opt , or /user/local  | ] for a new installation of Ubuntu .. which one should I choose ?
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: http://tarfanfel.org/
<jhutchins_wk> redtape-renegade: Mount what?
<jackshannon> jhutchins_wk: router is on all the time yes
<jackshannon> although I'm about to move back to uni so I'm not sure what my ip will be like on campus
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: If you have a decent US provider you might be able to just use the namecheap DNS servers and point them to your IP.  Mine doesn't change.
<jackshannon> I'm UK
<jackshannon> I'll try that though
<redtape-renegade> jhutchins_wk, A new installation of Ubuntu along side my version of Xubuntu.
<jackshannon> just found an option to switch the domain to use their dns servers
<stefan877> hi
<stefan877> I have a problem with scripting:
<stefan877> if test true -a false; then echo abc; fi
<HelloWorld321> I have no idea what to do about my no-ip and router.  I stopped using no-ip, because I can't figure out how to get my router to forward incoming packets.  And I've googled it, and read the instructions, and I've tried port forwarding, I've tried virtual servers, I even tried a DMZ, and I can't get the packets through.  If I remove the router, I can get packets through, I but sorta want to hook up more devices than one.  If I as
<stefan877> I become "abc"
<jackshannon> says it has free dynamic dns! jhutchins_wk I'll try that thank you for your help
<stefan877> why that, true AND false is false...?
<redtape-renegade> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jhutchins_wk> redtape-renegade: So you've got two installations, and you want to mount one within the other?  Permanently?
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: It's a way to save a little on DNS.
<redtape-renegade> jhutchins_wk, yes.
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: The U probably has regs about hosting a server.
<pendos> Hello everyone. How do I get my wallpapers to cycle the same way they do in windows 7?
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: I would just create a new mountpoint off of / and mount it there - say /ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> pendos: If we did things the same way they do in windows, things would break all the time.
<jhutchins_wk> pendos: How do you want them to cycle?
<pendos> jhutchins_wk: Haha, you have a point! But I want my wallpaper to change, say, every half hour, according to a list of wallpapers.
<pendos> Which I can define
<jhutchins_wk> pendos: It depends on which Desktop you're using - the default is Unity which I don't know.
<pendos> jhutchins_wk: SOrry, I should have mentioned I am using Unity.
<jhutchins_wk> pendos: I do kde/xfce, so ...
<StephenS> help me
<hamid1990> hi i have problem with tor i just downloaded the last version of tor bundle but its not working please help me\
<tgm4883> pendos, do you want to use custom wallpapers, or the defaults
<andreb> tk-99 u still here ?
<jhutchins_wk> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<StephenS> somebody help me
<jhutchins_wk> hamid1990: It helps a lot if you say how you are trying to do what you're trying to do, what you expect to happen, and what actually happens instead.  ("Nothing" is not an adequate answer to the last.)
<jhutchins_wk> StephenS: We can't.
<jhutchins_wk> StephenS: You haven't told us what you need help with.
<tgm4883> !patience | StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<StephenS> on volume 30% I hear no sound like its on 0, but on 31% all is fine
<jhutchins_wk> StephenS: It helps a lot if you say how you are trying to do what you're trying to do, what you expect to happen, and what actually happens instead.  ("Nothing" is not an adequate answer to the last.)
<jhutchins_wk> (I'm gonna get that added to the bot...)
<pendos> tgm4883: I would like to use custom wallpapers. I don't like all the default ones.
<redtape-renegade> jhutchins_wk, You didn't get back to me on that one .. :\
<jackshannon> jhutchins_wk: I've got my password for the ddns, do I need ddclient?
<martianlobster> so this is my partition table: http://acumensoftwareinc.com/partition.txt  /home is /sda6  / for ubuntu 10.10 is /sda5   I would like cruve off a piece of sda1, call it sda8  and make it root for 12.10.  Can I do that? how do I start?
<hamid1990> i click on the tor browser and then a software will come with a massage 'unexpected error' jhutchins_wk
<BluesKaj> StephenS, check the vol on the player as well
<StephenS> its youtube
<StephenS> lemme open playa
<jhutchins_wk> redtape-renegade: Sorry, I did.
 * redtape-renegade did you ?
<jhutchins_wk> redtape-renegade: Yes, but I used the wrong name.  I would just create a new mountpoint off of / and mount it there - say /ubuntu
<tgm4883> pendos, last I checked, the wallpaper changing was done via a control file. I'm unsure if there is a tool to generate that control file
<tgm4883> pendos, it's just a text file, so you could do it by hand. It's not ideal though
<jhutchins_wk> jackshannon: Yes, pretty sure it's in ubuntu.
<StephenS> hmm it works
<pendos> tgm4883: Thank you! I will look into it.
<StephenS> but very poor, like there is no volume until I hit 30%
<StephenS> rates are horrible
<xangua> pendos: http://peterlevi.com/variety/ wallpaper changer
<BluesKaj> martianlobster, run the gparted livecd it's the best method for partitioning I know of  , do some research on gparted and you'll find how it's done , easily and quickly
<froek> does anyone know who/where the build servers are for ubuntu
<martianlobster> BluesKaj: OK, I will look that up. can I run gparted livecd from a usb stick?
<tgm4883> froek, probably in England
<BluesKaj> martianlobster, yes
<martianlobster> thanks!
<Jordan_U> martianlobster: BluesKaj: Ubuntu's live images come with GParted.
<martianlobster> Jordan_U: that is convient
<redtape-renegade> jhutchins_wk, It's saying nio root file system is defined now .. What should I do to rescan the partioning menu ?
<StephenS> what does Install these packages without verification [y/N]? mean
<redtape-renegade> **no
<StephenS> checksum does not match or it does not exists?
<AcidRain> where can i download the  mplex package? brasero wont create an image file for a dvd without it
<zetheroo1> just wondering if I am using the latest and greatest drivers for my Intel gfx card ....
<tgm4883> StephenS, sounds like you don't have the repo key
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, i keep it around on a separate cd for other purposes , a very handy tool
<martianlobster> Jordan_U:  perchance do you know, if I make an ubuntu 12.10 usb stick, run install, will it let me chop off piece of sda1, call it sda8, install / for ubuntu 12.10 there and then mount /dev/sda6 as home?
<zetheroo1> my gfx is 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 0c)
<redtape-renegade> Question, It's saying no root file system is defined now .. What should I do to rescan the partioning menu ?
<jhutchins_wk> redtape-renegade: What is saying that?
<redtape-renegade> probably due to the new mount point /dev/sda/ubuntu12.10
<Jordan_U> martianlobster: Yes.
<egranlund> Hey guys could I get some help from someone on a fresh install and partitioning suggestions?
<martianlobster> Jordan_U:  thanks!
<jhutchins_wk> redtape-renegade: That's not a valid mount point.  Items in the /dev tree are managed by the system and are links to devices.
<Jordan_U> martianlobster: You're welcome :)
<redtape-renegade> jhutchins_wk, Well I gave you the options earlier | :\
<Jordan_U> redtape-renegade: The mountpoint for your root filesystem is '/'. The error you're getting is because you haven't specified any partition as having the mountpoint '/'.
<redtape-renegade> Well i only have the options to mount it from what i said 20 minutes ago.
<Jordan_U> redtape-renegade: Give the partition you want as your root filesystem a mountpoint of '/'.
<hamid1990> hi i have tor and i click on tor browser but theres a massage :'an unexpected error'
<jhutchins_wk> krabador: use lspci to figure out what audio chipset you have, tell us here what you've done so far, and start searching google for <your audio chipset> + ubuntu
<redtape-renegade> ok  Jordan_U that is option 1 ,[32 mins ago] right ?
<jelly-home> krabador: when you run alsamixer, do any of the outputs look MM muted or lowered way down?
<jackshannon> it's pretty embarrassing being on namecheap live chat support with the domain name slip-it.in
<jackshannon> boy I regret that
<krabador> jelly-home, all volumes are almost at max
<redtape-renegade> Aloha ?
<hamid1990> hi i have tor and i click on tor browser but theres a massage :'an unexpected error' please help me
<krabador> jhutchins_wk, i only find post on forums without response
<jelly-home> krabador: care to press F3, and paste a screenshot of the window?
<krabador> jelly-home, ok
<Jordan_U> redtape-renegade: Yes.
<redtape-renegade> thanx.
<BluesKaj> jackshannon, what ?
<krabador> jelly-home, the alsamixer or the gui mixer on ubuntu?
<abhishek93> Anyone else have any of their keyboard shortcuts reset every once in a while?
<jelly-home> krabador: alsamixer.
<ioria> i had problem logging in this channel... why ?
<BluesKaj> kbrosnan, type alsamixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> krabador,^
<krabador> BluesKaj, jelly-home  i'm going to post the screenshot
<krabador> BluesKaj, jelly-home http://imageshack.us/f/24/schermatadel20130315194.png/
<krabador> BluesKaj, jelly-home i post again http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616313/
<krabador> with infos
<jelly-home> krabador: that second one, unmute it please?
<jelly-home> krabador: (press m on it)
<jelly-home> Master Mono, probably shouldn't do a thing but who knows
<krabador> jelly-home, it's the mono
<krabador> ok
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi all, in uGet, file > new torrent (and metalink) options are disabled... why ?
<scott3> how can i install java from the command line?
<TK-999> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TK-999> so apt-cache search jre or jdk, respectively.
<vaanz> don't install java
<BluesKaj> krabador, muted means exactly that so any increase in volume on another ctrl won't affected the muted one
<bean__> why, vaanz
<Emnitec> scott3: Look at http://handytutorial.com/install-oracle-java-7-jdk-jre-in-ubuntu-12-1012-04/
<TK-999> Java is just a heap of vulnerabilities
<bean__> so? lots of people still develop software that runs ont he JVM
<ioria> TK-999: someone says is more secure than C
<ner0x> Is it possible to install ruby-rmagick but not install the ruby package it depends on?
<stupidBYdefault> Hello.. i am using 12.04 lts ubuntu linux and.. would like to change password.. but remain its length.. but ubuntu only gives me option to change login password with one letter/number more :( any clues how to change pass without another letter/number???
<stupidBYdefault> tnx
<scott3> Emnitec, sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<tgm4883> scott3, what version of Ubuntu?
<bean__> apt-get install python-software-properties,
<TK-999> ioria: Not having something, be it Java or another package, is generally safer than having it, unless the application is especially for security ;)
<bean__> to get add-apt-repositories
<scott3> it's ok, heaps of websites with the same issue, fixed now
<TK-999> stupidBYdefault: Bring up a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T and type: sudo passwd yourusernamegoeshere
<TK-999> Replacing yourusernamegoeshere with your Ubuntu username
<c0mputer> I'm typing a curl command into my command line like: curl -u user:"[13!4H8" example.domain.com -d data=somedata and for some reason it adds "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" in between teh ! and H in the password string.... any idea why or how to stop it?
<stupidBYdefault> Usage: passwd [options] [LOGIN]
<stupidBYdefault> Options:
<stupidBYdefault>   -a, --all                     report password status on all accounts
<stupidBYdefault>   -d, --delete                  delete the password for the named account
<stupidBYdefault>   -e, --expire                  force expire the password for the named account
<stupidBYdefault>   -h, --help                    display this help message and exit
<FloodBot1> stupidBYdefault: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0mputer> apparently entering "!4" anywhere inside of a command line on ubuntu makes it freak out and run sudo aptitude safe upgrade. how???
<bean__> c0mputer: that means, run 4 commands agos command
<tgm4883> c0mputer, !4 is runs the 4th command in your history
<c0mputer> ah
<c0mputer> how to make it ignore it?
<bean__> \
<tgm4883> c0mputer, probably escaping the ! somehow
<c0mputer> thanks bean__
<bean__> \! will work
<TK-999> stupidBYdefault: sudo passwd -d yourusernamehere
<stupidBYdefault> tnx
<TK-999> Then sudo passwd yourusernamehere
<stupidBYdefault> nothing happend
<TK-999> That's normal
<TK-999> Then sudo passwd yourusernamehere
<stupidBYdefault> still nothing...
<stupidBYdefault> maybe i didnt remember login name correctly=
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<junknown> Ok, so I just installed ubuntu 12.10 64bit > working fine... installed latest AMD proprietary beta drivers>working fine.... installed steam>now there is like no unity or something. As soon as i log in I Just have a desktop background. I can still open terminal with ctrl-alt-t and run programs
<stupidBYdefault> need logout to chek?
<TK-999> Did you manage to set a new password?
<Kurdistan> any news if unity 7 will come backport to 12.04?
<stupidBYdefault> dont know :( didnt ask me for it...
<TK-999> stupidBYdefault: type whoami , that gives you your username
<tgm4883> Kurdistan, Mark needs to decide if it is or not
<TK-999> Then use that in sudo passwd -d yourusernamehere
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<Numline1> LF IBM AIX course sponsor
<Numline1> 1000 euros
<Numline1> :D
<Numline1> I accept PayPal
<Pici> Numline1: Please don't spam here.
<krabador> jelly-home, if ti can help, i open audacious, i play a song, i typed on terminal "pacmd ls" and i've "no pulseaudio daemon in execution"
<ronalds> this day I sowe windows 8 in "action",  no wonder why nobody will use ms windows in future, cause it's a trouble for today's user
<stupidBYdefault> passwd: password expiry information changed.
<Numline1> Pici: I'm absolutely serious :D
<Pici> Numline1: so am I
<ronalds> *saw
<TK-999> stupidBYdefault: sudo passwd yourusernamehere now
<TK-999> yourusernamehere is the one from whoami
<stupidBYdefault> znx.. got it
<stupidBYdefault> tnx
<Kurdistan> tgm4883, read his blog-post. He hopes new and improved unity for 13.04 will land in 12.04.*. But that not really mean it will. What is really going on with Canonical.
<stupidBYdefault> Usage: passwd [options] [LOGIN]
<stupidBYdefault> Options:
<stupidBYdefault>   -a, --all                     report password status on all accounts
<stupidBYdefault>   -d, --delete                  delete the password for the named account
<stupidBYdefault>   -e
<FloodBot1> stupidBYdefault: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !paste | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> stupidBYdefault: do NOT paste into the channel directly
<tgm4883> Kurdistan, the Unity team missed getting Unity 7 into the repos by Feature Freeze. The release team (I think) has already said no, so the only one that can make the call now is Mark
<junknown> After installing steam on ubuntu 12.10. I log in and have no unity. How can I troubleshoot this?
<stupidBYdefault> kaj naj uporabim?
<ronalds> why not use stable unity by now, or even xfce version xubuntu, if your computer by any configuration isn't fast with unity from 12.10 or 13.04
<TK-999> Then just type: passwd , without sudo
<Kurdistan> tgm4883, thx for the tips. I hope things gets clear.
<stupidBYdefault>  can someone please explain me copy - paste (multi lines)
<tgm4883> Kurdistan, in other words, the Unity team needs to be on the ball and get things in on time, rather than needing a Feature Freeze Exception every release
<tgm4883> !pastebin | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<junknown> After installing steam on ubuntu 12.10. I log in and have no unity. How can I troubleshoot this?
<stupidBYdefault> yeah.. i get that same info..
<krabador> jelly-home, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617394/ it's the pacmd ls output
<tgm4883> stupidBYdefault, so what is the question then
<stupidBYdefault> just.. how u see it? will appear here automaticaly?how do u chek my paste.. ?
<Intii> Hey can anyone help me with setting up permissions for the /var/www dir?
<tgm4883> stupidBYdefault, you give us the link
<Pici> stupidBYdefault: you need to give us the URL after you paste the info there.
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> tnx
<stupidBYdefault> test
<Intii> I've made it so www-data is the owner and I've added myself to that group but when I try to create files/folders I get a permissions error
<tgm4883> Intii, did you make the group owner also www-data?
<theadmin> Intii: Did you log out and back in after adding yourself to the group? If not, that's your problem.
<Intii> theadmin: I did
<stupidBYdefault> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617401/
<Intii> tgm4883: How could I check that?
<theadmin> Intii: ls -l /path/to/directory
<tgm4883> Intii, can you paste the 'ls -l <path>'
<tgm4883> stupidBYdefault, why are you putting 'now' on the end
<Intii> drwxr-sr-x  5 www-data www-data 4096 Mar 13 13:38 www
<theadmin> stupidBYdefault: What are you trying to do? It's just "sudo passwd username", without "now".
<stupidBYdefault> aha.. ok, tnx
<tgm4883> Intii, your permissions are wrong. Group can't write to that directory
<theadmin> Intii: The group has no write permission, do "sudo chmod -R g=rwx /path/to/directory"
<tgm4883> theadmin, wouldn't just g+w work?
<stupidBYdefault> passwd: password updated successfully
<theadmin> tgm4883: There's a sticky bit set apparently and that's a bit messy, so eh.
<theadmin> stupidBYdefault: Tada.
<Intii> So I have to log-out and log-back in for it to work now?
<theadmin> Intii: No, just run that command and it should work
<tgm4883> theadmin, doesn't g=rwx remove the sticky bit?
<theadmin> tgm4883: Yeah -- which makes sense in my opinion. I don't see a reason to keep it if we want to give the group complete, full access.
<Intii> cd: /var/www/wp-content: Permission denied
<stupidBYdefault> thanks all
<TK-999> stupidBYdefault: log out & login with your new password
<tgm4883> theadmin, true. I was just wondering if it should be kept.
<theadmin> Intii: Did you use the exact command, sudo chmod -R g=rwx /var/www # ?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. still got 1 question for now.. with probably a lot of underquestions :(
<tgm4883> Intii, I suppose we'd need a ls -l of that dir now, although the -R command should have resolved that
<tgm4883> (probably isn't owned by the right group)
<Intii> tgm4883: It works now
<Intii> Thanks theadmin and tgm4883!
<theadmin> Intii: Ah, that's a good point, may also just do: sudo chmod -R :www-data /var/www
<stupidBYdefault> sometimes when i use my DVD-rom device.. ubuntu seems to forget to have cd/dvd drive??
<theadmin> Well, if it works, good
<theadmin> stupidBYdefault: Sorry, doesn't make much sense. Do you mean that /dev/sr0 or such just dissapears?
<stupidBYdefault> yeas..
<stupidBYdefault> yes
<theadmin> Huh. Is it an internal drive?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. brb..
<ronalds> maybe somebody knows how to make steam close on susspend?
<ronalds> maybe script to kill it or something
<ronalds> any solutions?
<DAL|Desktop> Is there any way to figure out what third party software sources I've enabled?
<tgm4883> !sources | DAL|Desktop
<ubottu> DAL|Desktop: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<theadmin> DAL|Desktop: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<DAL|Desktop> Thanks
<tgm4883> heh, it was worth a shot :)
<tgm4883> theadmin, +1
<stupidBYdefault> hp 6710b this is the same model
<gvr01> Anyone know anything about getting ubuntu onto a windows domain? I'm trying to use likewise but it's giving me many problems. I updated my /etc/nsswitch.conf, removed "dns mdns4" from the "hosts:" line, and that got me further, but now I'm getting a "ldap no such attribute error". Is there an IRC channel specifically for ldap?
<scofflaw> gvr01 have you "net join"ed the machine to the domain?
<scofflaw> net join -U someADuser
<SonikkuAmerica> gvr01: There's #ldap
<stupidBYdefault> theadmin, hp 6710b
<MonkeyDust> gvr01  ad #openldap
<gvr01> there is #ldap, cool. The command I ran is: domainjoin-cli join <domain> <user>
<gvr01> I can try adding the "net" before "join"
<Bray90820> Is there a way to disable the onscreen keyboard from the terminal
<theadmin> Bray90820: You can remove the "onboard" package, or kill that app.
<nostriluu> hi #ubuntu. i have a 12.04 install on an intel ivy bridge desktop. i can install ok and reboot, but then when i reboot it just blanks the monitor and won't come back, no control-alt-delete. is this a known problem ?
<jakesahir> i am not be able to install  any software in my ubuntu 12.10.its just waiting for headers..
<SuperLag> When I was running Gentoo and wanted to clone an install from one machine to another with a different size drive... I'd rsync, and then reinstall/reconfigure GRUB. Is that all that needs to be done with Ubuntu, to do that?
<gvr01> "net" is not a valid option or command for domainjoin-cli
<jakesahir> i am not be able to install  any software in my ubuntu 12.10.its just waiting for headers..
<theadmin> SuperLag: Sure, don't see why not.
<Bray90820> theadmin i have a netbook/tablet hybrid and what i wanted to do was put it in a bash script to turn it off when i rotated my screen
<theadmin> gvr01: "net" is a standalone command.
<gvr01> oh
<jakesahir> i am not be able to install  any software in my ubuntu 12.10.its just waiting for headers..guys help me plz
<gvr01> so, "net join <domain> <user>"?
<theadmin> gvr01: net help join, I'm not sure of the details
<Phagus> I'm interested in publishing an e-book on the Ubuntu Software Center. What sort of file would I upload? Would I have to create my own app with the ebook embedded in it, or could I distribute the file as an ebook format?
<scofflaw> gvr01 in my experience it's been "net join -U username"
<scofflaw> then you're prompted for a pw
<scofflaw> (of that user you specified)
<scofflaw> that user must be an active directory user
<theadmin> Phagus: I'm not sure of the details, but it's quite likely that just a PDF will be fine
<gvr01> I get "cannot join as standalone machine"
<SuperLag> Phagus: just a guess... but I'm guessing PDF or EPUB would be the way to do it
<stupidBYdefault> theadmin, please contact me if u get any solution for CD/DVD dissapearence.. :/
<scofflaw> then i'm guessing you're config is incorrect
<jelly-home> SuperLag: did you handle any partitions, filesystems and mountpoint changes, and fixed fstab?
<Bray90820> so does anyone else know how to disable the onscreen keyboard from the terminal
<SuperLag> jelly-home: I didn't make any FS type changes... but yeah, fstab was fixed too
<Phagus> SuperLag & theadmin : Thanks. How will the book be protected under DRM and such?
<SuperLag> Phagus: good question. I'm pretty anti-DRM, so I don't study the mechanisms for putting it in place :)
<theadmin> Phagus: Ubuntu Software Center creates custom repositories for paid/closed-source software and stuff like that.
<jelly-home> SuperLag: that sounds reasonable, then.  update-grub and a grub-install /dev/whatevs would be what's left to do
<Phagus> theadmin: Thanks! I shall try this.
<SuperLag> jelly-home: theadmin: I have a desktop at work that only supports up to 8GB of RAM. But my configuration is nigh perfect. I'm just trying to get the powers that be to give me a machine that supports >=16GB, and move stuff over. :)
<jelly-home> SuperLag: and remember -- doing rsync instead of dd means free defrag!
<SuperLag> jelly-home: I wasn't aware of that part
<theadmin> SuperLag: Why do you even need that much RAM? Servers or something?
<SuperLag> theadmin: VMs, and Java
<Phagus> What sort of copy protection protocols does the Ubuntu Software Center use for ebooks and proprietary software?
<ner0x> Is there a way to install ruby-rmagick without installing the ruby package?
<theadmin> SuperLag: I see, but Minecraft is fine even with just 6GB of RAM. Heck, it was okay with 4. :P
<SuperLag> theadmin: I'm running 1 VM on here, all the time. I have to stop other stuff when I want to run 2, which is what I really want to do. It makes testing stuff I do soooo much easier.
<theadmin> Phagus: As I said, custom repositories are created. For these repositories, a single-use password is stored in /etc/apt/auth.conf (or something), which only works for this specific machine, only with your Launchpad account. Every time you install software connected to your account on a new machine that process is repeated.
<SuperLag> theadmin: if I don't shuffle stuff in and out, then it starts to swap
<theadmin> ner0x: I doubt you can install a Ruby app without Ruby
<Phagus> theadmin: Thanks!
<SuperLag> I have a Macbook Pro with 16GB of RAM in it... but they recently started enforcing the "no personal laptops" policy. :/
<ner0x> theadmin: I maintain my own version of ruby.
<ner0x> theadmin: Just looking for a bypass.
<theadmin> ner0x: Oh, well, you should make a package with that Ruby version I suppose.
<Bray90820> So anyone know a way of disabling the onscreen keyboard from the terminal
<stupidBYdefault> a what policy??
<ner0x> theadmin: I don't actually use a .deb for it. I use rvm for it.
<gustav_> Is there a bash patch which lets you access the stdout of the last program run?
<Pici> gustav_: have you asked in #bash ?
<theadmin> ner0x: Oh... Beeeh. Well, you can get the source of the package using apt-get source and use that to install.
<gustav_> Pici: Will do.
<ner0x> theadmin: I guess that could work.
<u405tc> Is there a decent way to get Ubuntu to run X, and start an rdesktop instance right away at boot...  I used to do this from inittab in the old days, but upstart seems to make it hard to do.
<ner0x> theadmin: Wanted to avoid that since I haven't used ImageMagick enough to be comfortable to compile. I'm sure the defaults are fairly intuitive. Thank you for your help.
<theadmin> u405tc: Hard to do? Please, "start on runlevel [2345]" and "exec /path/to/rdesktop/thingy". Two lines.
<u405tc> theadmin: When doing that X fails to start.  I've even gone so far as to copy lightdm's upstart config.
<gvr01> where is the config file for "net join"? /etc/?
<theadmin> u405tc: Oh, durr, use "start on login-session-start" rather than runlevels.
<u405tc> theadmin: And then an auto-login, I'd assume?
<theadmin> u405tc: Maybe, I'm not familiar with rdesktop and whether it provides login facilities.
<u405tc> theadmin: Thanks!
<MonkeyDust>  u405tc i havent followed, but am familiar with rdesktop
<jhutchins_wk> If my kickstart says --clearpart all (in whatever correct format), it's just going to operate on the first drive it finds, right?  Don't need to worry about other drives attached to the system being nuked?
<MonkeyDust> u405tc  what was the issue?
<u405tc> Basically, I want rdesktop to start, covering the whole display at boot...
<u405tc> No login via ubuntu...
<MonkeyDust> u405tc  rdesktop is used for remote windows machines
<u405tc> I'd also like rdesktop to run as a user....
<MonkeyDust> u405tc  try rdesktop -u [user] [ip address] -f
<Guest97070> Is it possible to change the desktop to gnome?
<u405tc> MonkeyDust - that part is all good...
<theadmin> u405tc: Eh, then just configure lightdm's autologin and use "Startup Applications" (or ~/.config/autostart/ stuff) to start it.
<bazhang> !notunity | Guest97070
<ubottu> Guest97070: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jhutchins_wk> u405tc: Are you trying to make the ubuntu box available to other boxes via  rdesktop, or get it to display a remote host by default?
<u405tc> theadmin\ is barking up the right tree.
<u405tc> The Ubuntu box runs a bunch of things in the background, and on the display connects to a terminal server.,
<u405tc> The TS runs something M$sy.
<dhindsa> newbie_Testing
<jhutchins_wk> u405tc: Wouldn't xforwarding like ltsp be a better choice than rdp?
<jhutchins_wk> u405tc: Is the remote host on a LAN or on a different network?
<Deas> how does one stop ubuntu from launching gnome and remain in terminal mode (2lazy2reinstall)
<u405tc> Different network.  Part of the Ubuntu box's job is VPN.
<DJones> !text | Deas
<ubottu> Deas: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<redtape-renegade> jhutchins_wk, Thank-you it installed perfectyly .. the first game that came up was "Solar 2" .. QUESTION::: does anybody know how to instal this from the indie Humble Bundle .. because my Software Centre is frozen at half-way install ???
<u405tc> VPN, Asterisk, traffic shaping and displaying a remote desktop
<theadmin> Deas: Either append "text" to your grub's default command line, or append "manual" on a separate line to /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<redtape-renegade> oh . it's installed now.. thanx again...
<theadmin> redtape-renegade: The Software Centre is fairly hamsterous, especially on older machines, it may appear frozen a lot.
<MonkeyDust> Deas  what you can do also: install gdm, you then get 'terminal' in the login sessions
<mfilipe> Unity 7 will be release to Precise?
<MonkeyDust> mfilipe  it will come as a PPA at first
<theadmin> mfilipe: Ubuntu releases have a version freeze for major apps like Unity, so no, it won't upgrade, except for bugfixes.
<theadmin> How do I find my Unity version by the way
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  simply apt-cache unity
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  simply apt-cache policy unity
<mfilipe> MonkeyDust, theadmin: thanks guys!
<wad> I use an application that needs me to press ALT-F1 from time to time. But Ubuntu is currently intercepting this key, and using it to put focus on the "dash home" button. I've gone through everything in the "Keyboard" dialog, and ALT-F1 isn't listed. How can I prevent ALT-F1 from being intercepted?
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Makes sense. I thought they'd have it somewhere in the actual GUI
<ioria> Deas: you can change the boot parameter
<slopjong> apt-cache show rlwrap says that it can't select version from it as it is purely virtual, I've tried to find out what package it is provided with "grep-aptavail -F Provides -s Package,Provides rlwrap" but it doesn't list anything
<theadmin> wad: Unfortunately, Alt-F1 is a shortcut hardcoded to Unity. So far, I found no way to get rid of those.
<slopjong> can somebody giv me a hint?
<pasquale> hi all
<tgm4883> slopjong, what ubuntu version?
<wad> theadmin, Oh my. That's terrible.
<slopjong> quantal, 12.10
<slopjong> I have to say that I'm working with the live version if this matters
<theadmin> wad: Hm, actually, considering Unity is currently a Compiz plugin, you might be able to find and block that shortcut via CCSM.
<jelly-home> slopjong: do you have universe repo enabled?
<tortik> How manually remove uneccessary languages in Lubuntu 12.04?
<pasquale> ok  i need some information, i'm downloading ubuntu and lubuntu for my netbook an asus eeepc but i want to try it on a usb pen firt
<tgm4883> slopjong, '
<slopjong> jelly-home, one mom
<slopjong> tgm4883, ?
<tgm4883> slopjong, 'apt-cache show rlwrap' works for me on 12.10
<tortik> *unneeded
<wad> theadmin, I just found something about that.
<pasquale> to do that i need a software or i just need the iso file?
<slopjong> tgm4883, then it might be universe being disabled, I'm checking it...
<pasquale> ok  i need some information, i'm downloading ubuntu and lubuntu for my netbook an asus eeepc but i want to try it on a usb pen firt
<pasquale> ok  i need some information, i'm downloading ubuntu and lubuntu for my netbook an asus eeepc but i want to try it on a usb pen firtok  i need some information, i'm downloading ubuntu and lubuntu for my netbook an asus eeepc but i want to try it on a usb pen firt
<theadmin> pasquale: ubuntu.com has instructions on creating an Ubuntu USB stick for all popular operating systems.
<pasquale> ok
<jelly-home> slopjong: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/rlwrap
<pasquale> ok'
<pasquale> anyone can give me the link?
<slopjong> jelly-home, I've checked it already
<MonkeyDust> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<theadmin> pasquale: If you're on any Linux, you can just dd the image to the USB stick. If you're on Ubuntu, you can use Ubuntu USB creator. If you're on Windows, you can use PendriveLinux's "Universal USB Installer" thingy.
<pasquale> ok thank guis!!!have a nice time!bay!!!
<pasquale> im on windows starter
<theadmin> pasquale: Gross, but the UUI will work on any Windows edition.
<DJones> theadmin: He's already left the channel
<theadmin> Alright is it just me or does the Unity Launcher change it's color depending on the time of the day?
<leptone> having serious issues running minecraft. on dual bott system. I've ran itt on both 12.04 ans OSX 10.8 and i'm having the same problem: i encounter lag and when i spin aroud 360 i get bad FPS after running the game for a little while it gets progesssivly worse. I was able to make the problem a little better by turning off " Automatic Graphic Switch " on OSX which i think was doing all the processing on the CPU instead of
<leptone> the GPU. And advice
<leptone> ? please
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  it's you, the launcher color changes with the background color
<ev0lve> theadmin: http://www.unixmen.com/dynamic-ubuntu-sun-theme-that-changes-depending-on-the-time-day/
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Huh. Eh well, it's currently brownish which reminds me of the classic Ubuntu colors :) Fine with me.
<theadmin> leptone: What JRE are you using? They recommend using Oracle's JRE rather than OpenJDK.
<leptone> theadmin, i've tried both with no channge
<theadmin> leptone: Also, try decreasing your "render distance" in Minecraft options, setting it to Normal or Short.
<leptone> theadmin, ive tried that too with out much help. but i woulds like to play with "far" ideally
<leptone> and my system should dupport it. i have the harfdware...
<theadmin> leptone: Hm, what kind of GPU do you have, and are you using the propretiary or open drivers?
<bean__> do you really?
<leptone> bean__, well. i've run it flawlessly on slightly inferior hardware.
<leptone> and same os...
<redtape-renegade> QUESTION:::::: What is the best ad blocker to use on Chromium Web sTore for Blocking Advertising / As in An Add-on ??
<leptone> could it be that CPU is doing all the work instead of the GPU?
<tgm4883> !better | redtape-renegade
<ubottu> redtape-renegade: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theadmin> redtape-renegade: Adblock Plus, of course (see adblockplus.org), but this isn't an Ubuntu question at all. Please refrain from such questions in the future.
<xangua> redtape-renegade: adblock plus is one, is aviable for chrome and firefox
<redtape-renegade> thankyou one and all.
<leptone> how can i tell if minecraft is being rendered on the CPU or the GPU?
<slopjong> jelly-home, tgm4883, thanks a lot, universe was disabled and the latest nodejs is now installed
<poseidon> Hello
<poseidon> Is there a channel particularly dedicated to mir?
<poseidon> I'm very interested in this project
<leptone> how can i tell if minecraft is being rendered on the CPU or the GPU?
<rmoore> Hey. I just installed 12.10 on a Samsung NP365E5C and I CANNOT get the volume function keys or the brightness ones. In fact, I can't control brightness at all.
<rmoore> I can't even lower it from within power settings
<leptone> how do i monitor the load on my GPU?
<sudosandwhich> Hey #ubuntu, what do you think of GNOME?
<Ziber> So, on a playlist burned to a CD via itunes, Ubuntu's music player can see the track names/artists, but iTunes in windows can't. Who wants to explain that one?
<bazhang> !ot | sudosandwhich
<ubottu> sudosandwhich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudosandwhich> ok thanks
<rmoore> I tried using the Samsung PPA located http://mcgivrer.fr/samsung-have-its-own-ppa to no avail
<leptone> how do i monitor the load on my GPU?
<Bray90820> if i were to install ubuntu on my mac would there be a way to boot os x through a VM like os x does with bootcamp
<bazhang> Bray90820, ask in #vbox
<Bray90820> alright
<Bray90820> #vbox
<Bray90820> oops
<ponke_> Bray90820: btw, bootcamp is not a vm
<Bray90820> i know
<Bray90820> but you can load your bootcamp partition in a VM
<ponke_> sure, but that has little to nothing to do with bootcamp itself, nevertheless, best of luck with your search
<rmoore> Hey. I just installed 12.10 on a Samsung NP365E5C and I CANNOT get the volume function keys or the brightness ones. In fact, I can't control brightness at all.
<rmoore> I tried using the Samsung PPA located http://mcgivrer.fr/samsung-have-its-own-ppa to no avail
<jiffe98> on my 12.04.1 machine after having done an apt-get update I don't have the ability to upgrade any further, what might cause that?
<donsd> Dropbox: I can sync from a Windows computer to a Linux computer, but not vica versa. Any ideas?
<jiffe98> I'm getting errors now when I try to apt-get install anything complaining about dependencies not being met because a older version is going to be installed
<theadmin> donsd: Dropbox is closed source so you'd have to contact their support for that. Why not just use Ubuntu One?
<theadmin> jiffe98: Try upgrading your system, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (this won't update your Ubuntu release, just all packages, not to worry)
<jiffe98> theadmin: upgrade returns with no changes
<jiffe98> after having done the update
<jiffe98> both upgrade and dist-upgrade
<theadmin> jiffe98: Do you have any third-party repositories enabled?
<usr13> theadmin: dist-upgrade?
<usr13> theadmin: What about just upgrade?
<theadmin> usr13: "dist-upgrade" is a smarter update mechanism, if new dependencies are introduced it installs them. "upgrade" doesn't do that.
<donsd> I can't see who answered me, but thanks. I already have Dropbox set up. Installed fresh Linux Mint and now want to fix the problem.
<poseidon> Is there any channel dedicated to the new "mir" project?  I am very interested in it
<theadmin> donsd: Mint isn't supported here.
<donsd> I have not looked into Ubuntu One yet.
<jiffe98> theadmin: everything in sources.list looks like stock
<usr13> theadmin: Ok, thanks for the info, (I see "intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions" in man apt-get).  Good to know.
<theadmin> jiffe98: What about stuff under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<jiffe98> theadmin: empty
<theadmin> jiffe98: Hmmmmm... What Ubuntu release is this?
<jiffe98> theadmin: running 12.04.1
<usr13> theadmin: I'm wondering why upgrade would not be replaced by the function of dist-upgrade ?
<jiffe98> I'm pretty sure I used dist-upgrade to get to .01 also
<jiffe98> so I'm not sure whats up now
<theadmin> jiffe98: Might be you're using a broken mirror -- try pointing to the main mirror, being us.archive.ubuntu.com and trying again.
<theadmin> usr13: Because Debian.
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin, usr13: Or vice-versa
<usr13> theadmin: I see.... ok.
<jiffe98> theadmin: thats what its pointed at right now
<theadmin> jiffe98: Gah!... I'm confused now. What are you trying to install? Let me try it here, I'm on the same release...
<Duality> hi
<enrique> put4
<usr13> Maybe jiffe98 just needs to do apt-get install -f ?
<theadmin> oh could be, jiffe98, try that^
<jiffe98> usr13: well apt-get dist-upgrade should at least upgrade me and its not
<usr13> or --fix-missing?
<theadmin> usr13: -f and --fix-missing are the same thing :P
<theadmin> Oh, wait, -f is fix-broken
<theadmin> :/
<usr13> theadmin: Yes.  Ok.  Tnx agn
<Duality> when i start my laptop i get a black screen, tried to install ati driver, don't know how to fix any ideas ?
<theadmin> ...I serously thing Ubuntu should have it's own package management system, APT is way too confusing.
<usr13> ...back to the man file...
<jrib> theadmin: the software store ;)
<LuizAngioletti> hello! I'm trying to set up an apt-cacher in my host machine, so that my vms don't have to go all the way out on the world to find packages that I already have. I have a 64bits system as host and my vms are all x86.
<theadmin> jrib: No, I mean like, completely on it's own -- get rid of Debian remains, lol
<jiffe98> neither flag worked:  php5-gd : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.6) but 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<jiffe98> something is wrong on this system
<LuizAngioletti> I can't use the cacher to download git in the vm, apparently. Why is that?
<stupidBYdefault> hy.. i would like to have link for android phone grup.. i have HTC Wildfire.. and gathering info for root..  tnx
<jrib> jiffe98: have you ever enabled repositories not meant for your ubuntu version, unofficial repositories, or installed .debs manually?
<theadmin> LuizAngioletti: Well, if your cacher caches 64-bit packages, 32-bit machines won't work...
<usr13> Yea, -f = --fix-broken
<theadmin> jrib: Verified that already, none of those there. /me is entirely confused.
<jiffe98> jrib: I'm sure I have in the past, not sure if I have on this machine
<LuizAngioletti> theadmin: but as I see in the archives, I have x86 packages. And all other packages (like vim and tmux) can be downloaded through the proxy.
<usr13> The -m  section is interesting....
<jrib> jiffe98: I missed the beginning so I may ask you to repeat some things... Run "sudo apt-get update".  If your errors, persist, pastebin the output and the output for "apt-cache policy php5-common"
<jrib> s/,//
<usr13> jiffe98: sudo apt-get update |pastebinit   #To show us....
<AxonetBE> I have a virtual machine running ubuntu , but network is not starting again after reboot,
<AxonetBE> what can be the problem?
<LuizAngioletti> Is there a way to have my apt-cacher cache multi-platform packages?
<theadmin> Anyway, I'm off for now. jrib, good luck.
<usr13> AxonetBE: Improperly configured NIC designation in the vbox config?  (birdged?)
<gansbrest> join #nginx
<Oowa> Hey - can anyone help me with some networking stuff? I'm trying to get what is described here to work : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ssh-tunneling-with-multiple-ips-720679/ There's a script posted a little ways down but the iptables stuff fails
<jiffe98> I'm not getting any errors, it just doesn't update anything
<jrib> jiffe98: do you want help?
<typonub> hello i have a question
<jiffe98> jrib: if possible
<jrib> jiffe98: then please pastebin the information I asked for.  You did say you were getting some error related to php, correct?
<typonub> is it possible to run Microsoft Office on ubuntu
<bazhang> typonub, via wine
<usr13> Oowa: What are you trying to do?
<typonub> ok thanks
<bazhang> !appdb | typonub
<ubottu> typonub: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TK-999> typonub: Is there any specific reason you need MS Office?
<jiffe98> jrib: that was what started this when I tried to install php5-gd I got  php5-gd : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.6) but 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<SonikkuAmerica> bazhang, typonub: Don't count on running MS Office 2010 though. Garbage
<bazhang> typonub, check the appdb and join #winehq
<jrib> jiffe98: right, so can you pastebin what I asked for?
<jiffe98> http://nsab.us/public/ubuntu
<jrib> jiffe98: unless this went away when you ran apt-get update
<typonub> thanks all
<tozen> typonub: libreoffice isnt enought good?
<LuizAngioletti> Is it possible to have apt-cacher cache multi-architecture packages?
<jiffe98> apt-cache policy at http://nsab.us/public/ubuntu2
<Oowa> usr13: I have 1 NIC on my ubuntu computer and multiple IPs from my ISP. I want to be able to setup SSH tunnels and select which IP the tunnel uses
<jrib> jiffe98: and apt-get update?
<jiffe98> jrib: apt-get update at http://nsab.us/public/ubuntu3
<usr13> jiffe98: Did you do   sudo apt-get install -f   ?
<jiffe98> usr13: I did
<jiffe98> no change
<jrib> jiffe98: output of « sudo apt-get install php5-common »
<jiffe98> jrib: http://nsab.us/public/ubuntu4
<jrib> jiffe98: output of « apt-cache policy »
<jrib> I see the issue now
<jiffe98> jrib: http://nsab.us/public/ubuntu5
<gobostone> so... I'm running out of ideas getting a broadcom card connecting reliably, I've tried using b43, wl, and compiling wl from scratch and I still have insane connectivity problems (any decent distance away and I can't connect or it's incredibly flaky)
<jrib> jiffe98: so what do you have in /etc/apt/preferences* ? You've done some pinnig perhaps?
<jrib> pinning even
<jiffe98> oh thats interesting
<usr13> gobostone: Maybe just try another WiFi device.
<jiffe98> I see something about lucid in there
<gobostone> usr13: that would be nice if it wasn't embedded in the laptop
<gobostone> for information it's bcm4213 card
<gobostone> sorry bcm4321 card
<usr13> gobostone: "embedded"  What kind of laptop is it?
<gobostone> macbook.. one that I'm not taking apart, that and it's my girlfriends
<gobostone> if it were mine I'd put one in in a heratbeat
<gobostone> heartbeat*
<SixtyFold> anyone in here run VMware Workstation in ubuntu?
<ubuntu-studio> i try right now Ubuntu Studio, the XFCE configuration is realy good.
<ubuntu-studio> is it possible to use the same in another ubuntu?
<usr13> gobostone: Oh, well I dono about macbooks....
<vicTROLLA> I rolled a package that has a pre-install script that apt-get installs a few things and also modifies debconf-set-selections. I'm getting an error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) which makes sense. But I'm not sure how to accomplish what I'm doing and get around that.
<jiffe98> jrib: yeah getting rid of that file I can now install and update
<tozen> vicTROLLA: did u tryied sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dlantunes> Hello,
<dlantunes> I'm trying to find out if a file is being used, but with lsof did not work right, because with Gedit as opens a copy of the file, it does not show correctly the file open. With PS command I tried searching with grep with the file name I want to know, but it only displays if the right file is the first that opened the process. Any idea?
<vicTROLLA> tozen, no because I'm holding the lock open by running dpkg -i packagename.deb which is in turn spawning a sub process that calls apt and debconf
<vicTROLLA> tozen, the problem is my package but I'm not sure if theres a work around
<SixtyFold> anyone running VMware Workstation or VBox in Ubuntu?
<vicTROLLA> SixtyFold, I run vbox and vmware player
<gboos> SixtyFold ... both here
<SixtyFold> they work very well in ubuntu with ubuntu as the host then?
<tozen> vicTROLLA: dont underatand u
<SixtyFold> and what kind of VMs are you guys running if you dont mind answering?
<gboos> no probs here with both
<vicTROLLA> SixtyFold, not vmware.. their last release was a huge problem
<SixtyFold> id be running other linux variants and of course windows 7/8 etc
<vicTROLLA> I like vmware much better but it was drama getting it working
<SixtyFold> ahh
<SixtyFold> :S
<usr13> gobostone: All I know is  "Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx"
<SixtyFold> im running windows 7 as my host and all my linux in VMs but things are getting on my nerves and i was thinking about flipping it
<SixtyFold> so, that's why i ask essentially
<vicTROLLA> tozen, I rolled a .deb package. It has a pre-install script that satisfies the dependancies by running 'apt-get install ...'. If I run dpkg -i custom-package.deb it's gonna open that lock which will generate an error when the pre-install tries to indirectly aquire a lock
<usr13> !vbox | SixtyFold
<ubottu> SixtyFold: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SixtyFold> i know what it is, thank you though
<djjeff|bt5> linux-headers-3.8.0-13_3.8.0-13.22_all.deb
<djjeff|bt5> where oh where art tho linux-headers
<SixtyFold> ive run both vmware workstation and vbox extensively
<txt23> Hey guys. What can I put for search domains? If Im setting up Ubuntu as dedicated server (testing only)
<jrib> vicTROLLA: umm, why on earth would your pre-install script be calling apt-get to satisfy dependencies instead of stating the dependencies in the control file?
<jrtappers> SixtyFold, KVM?
<SixtyFold> i used to run only vbox for a long time until i got a years of VMware workstation and fusion for free essentially b/c of school, then ive been using that as of late
<txt23> And Im using 8.8.8.8 as DNS
<SixtyFold> KVM?
<crazyharry> is it possible for a process to run in Ubuntu without showing it on the "top" command ?
<SixtyFold> what would i want a KVM for?
<jrtappers> As in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<crazyharry> I have a program thats running in the server, Java program, but its not showing on top command
<usr13> SixtyFold: "kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM"
<lab3> ol
<SixtyFold> ohhh, never heard of it, i thought you meant a hardware KVM
<vicTROLLA> jrib, mostly because it's a custom package that does a few things relevant to only me. And one of the dependencies is java. So I needed to script around interacting with the 'accept license' prompt
<SixtyFold> hahaha
<lab3> ssdbfjdfd
<lab3> gfgfggh
<jrib> vicTROLLA: well don't do that
<txt23> Anyone know what I can put for search domains?
<txt23> I keep on getting "ping: unknown host: google.com"
<usr13> txt23: The PC's own name.
<vicTROLLA> jrib, any alternate suggestions?
<usr13> txt23: host
<txt23> ok thanks
<SixtyFold> thanks guys, ill check out the information, from what i gather so far, VMware is pretty troublesome in ubuntu, vbox is fine and KVM is preferred.
<jrib> vicTROLLA: I told you: state your dependencies in the control file.  That's why it's there
<lab3> hey guys what is going on here help
<vicTROLLA> jrib, I'm not sure how that helps me. the package is going to be deployed in mass and I can't sit there and accept the stupid java license every time
<bazhang> lab3, ask an ubuntu support question then
<vicTROLLA> jrib, and how would I reference a dep that lives in a PPA?
<txt23> usr13: I still got no response from ping. What can I do to check if something is wrong?
<jrib> vicTROLLA: regarding the prompt from debconf, I don't see why your package should have ANY say on whether or not the prompt for the installation of a different package is displayed.  That's something for the user to decide.  You can avoid this prompt (as a user).  Maybe #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu can offer you more detailed guidance
<tozen> txt23: whats wrong? and what u trying to do?
<jrib> vicTROLLA: you state the package name and version requirements (if appropriate).  It doesn't matter if the package comes from a ppa
<vicTROLLA> perhaps I was unclear. This is not a public package. I would never release something to the community that does that
<jrib> vicTROLLA: I don't see why that matters
<usr13> txt23: route -n
<jrib> vicTROLLA: you can search "debconf preseeds" about avoiding the java license agreement.  But it's not something you should be doing in a package imo
<vicTROLLA> jrib, I've avoided the license dialog by using debconf-set-selection but I still need to add the ppa and apt-get install the java installer. I need this in a package so I can add autoscaling functionality
<twist3d> h0wdy
<usr13> txt23: route -n  #Should show IP of router.  ifconfig |grep "inet "  #Should show n IP address in the same subnet of your router. grep nameserver #Should show the IP of your router, (or a valid nameserver elswhere).
<vicTROLLA> jrib, I was really hoping to have a proprietary base.deb package that lays down the foundation of my stack from puppet to java etc.
<jrib> vicTROLLA: if your package depends on java, then declare it as a dependency in the control file for your package
<vicTROLLA> than the install will fail
<lab3> in my filesystem the www is non existing what is z solution
<usr13> txt23: Correction:  grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf  #Should show the IP of your router, (or a valid nameserver elswhere).
<jrib> vicTROLLA: if you need to add a repository, then you can do that
<Nikolai234> hello, is it possible to update Ubuntu Studio 13.04 Beta1 if Beta2 comes and the final etc..?
<vicTROLLA> jrib, you mean external to the base.deb package?
<jpds> Nikolai234: Of course.
<jrib> vicTROLLA: yes
<Nikolai234> jrib I like the XFCE configuration it looks realy good, is it possible to use it under another ubuntu?
<sv> gre
<vicTROLLA> I guess I could. I was so much more excited about just installing one package and being done with it. Makes my scale out scripts so much nicer
<jrib> Nikolai234: the xfce packages are all available from the same ubuntu repositories that you have access to on any other ubuntu if that's what you are asking
<Nikolai234> hm no i did mean the theme or what it is.
<jrib> vicTROLLA: well isn't part of the point of puppet that you can add sources easily?
<jrib> Nikolai234: if you just like the gtk theme, you should be able to use that elsewhere; sure
<vicTROLLA> jrib, the idea I've got is about using stock ubuntu images. So at that point in startup puppet is not even installed.
<jrib> vicTROLLA: aren't you going to install puppet anyway?  You can ask those packaging channels about advice, but I'm just offering you my views
<Nikolai234> jrib ok thank you very much, last question i have here a hard disk with an lvm2 pv partition with a keyring symbol i cant delete it with Gparted
<jrib> Nikolai234: I don't know about that
<twist3d> so anyone have any issues upgradeing ( sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade ) when using an alt dist with full disk encryption?  Had bad luck last night with it... re imaged this morning.  Did I miss something?
<selena2013> hello
<twist3d> hi
<notOver> anyone ever got a no contract Verizon cell phone to work as an access point on xubuntu11?
<selena2013> anybody else has problems with brightness??
<twist3d> selena2013, can you be more specific?
<selena2013> well britghness keys wont work
<selena2013> so i had to install flux gui
<doogiekd> anyone shave suggestions as to how i can get this webcam to work? Bus 001 Device 018: ID 0af9:0011 Hama, Inc. Micro Innovations IC50C Webcam
<ugo> ciao
<ugo> colpi di fulmine
<ugo> !list
<ubottu> ugo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ntemis> i need help park my hdd's
<Ntemis> i edited hdparm but no go
<Ntemis> i put 1 by 1
<Ntemis> i have raid 5 do i have to say to it to park the array as a whole?
<Ntemis> instead of /dev/sda sdb etc to use /dev/md0?
<Ntemis> what do you think guys?
<jyg> Anyone running multiple monitors with an ATI card want to share their secrets?  Cannot get it to work at all
<beandog> Ntemis: what do you mean by park
<Ntemis> hiberbate the hdds
<Ntemis> hibernate the hdds
<Ntemis> put them to idle
<Ntemis> make them sleep
<beandog> put them to sleep how?
<Ntemis> take them out of work que until needed
<holstein> Ntemis: you shouldnt need to park drives anymore
<holstein> Ntemis: what the issue?
<Ntemis> why is that?
<Ntemis> my hdds are always active
<holstein> Ntemis: or, at least you assume or think they are... http://info4admins.com/tips-to-spindown-your-hard-disk-in-debian-or-ubuntu/
<Ntemis> Spin Up Time 8600 Power On Hours 	4869  Load Cycle Count 123297
<Ntemis> Installing and configuring hdparm i did that
<Ntemis> with spindown_time = 240 # 20 min
<Ntemis> do i need to edit /etc/hdparm.conf with /dev/md0?
<Nahiyan> Does the ubuntu installation image come with ddrescue?
<holstein> !ddrescue
<holstein> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> Package ddrescue does not exist in quantal
<Nahiyan> fuuuuck
<bazhang> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-1 (quantal), package size 91 kB, installed size 206 kB
<SteveThing> hi all, looking for some help getting a gamepad to work as a mouse if anyone has time
<holstein> Nahiyan: this is the official support channel
<holstein> Nahiyan: you can install what you need into the live environment
<bazhang> Nahiyan, no cursing here
<Nahiyan> Sorry
<Ntemis> ok found out hdparm doesnt support raid
<Nahiyan> But is it in Ubuntu's Live mode? ._.
<bazhang> Nahiyan, install it. gddrescue
<Nahiyan> bazhang, okay
<janisozaur_> how can i check (in cli) my cpu's fan current rpm?
<Nahiyan> Just helping someone online recover their data
<Nahiyan> Apparently their external HDD is having IO errors
<holstein> Nahiyan: maybe point them to a recovery distro. otherwise, you can install the tools into the live environment
<Nahiyan> Yeah
<AxonetBE> When I start my ubuntu nothing is started. When I do /etc/init.d/networking start it doesn't work, I have to do first /etc/init.d/networking stop and then again  /etc/init.d/networking start and then I have my interfaces. How can I check what goes wrong on boot?
<Nahiyan> AxonetBE, dmesg | less
<AxonetBE> Nahiyan: that is empty
<sw> AxonetBE: $ tail -f /var/log/boot.log or $ dmesg | less I guess
<Nahiyan> ..
<AxonetBE> sw: both empty
<Nahiyan> ......
<Nahiyan> LIES
<AxonetBE> I use openvz, but there is nothing in these files
<sw> AxonetBE: boot.log is empty?
<Nahiyan> Like nothing-nothing or nothing-interesting
<AxonetBE> Nahiyan: nothing-nothing
<AxonetBE> sw: /var/boot is empty yes
<Nahiyan> Yeah..
<sw> AxonetBE: /var/log/boot.log not /var/boot
<Nahiyan> /var/log/ -- damn ninja'd
<AxonetBE> sw:  /var/log/boot.log doesn't exists
<djjeff|bt5> linux-headers-3.8.0-13_3.8.0-13.22_all.deb
<djjeff|bt5> is this not getting built ?
<Nahiyan> AxonetBE, are you sure you're on Linux?
<djjeff|bt5> 	linux-headers-3.8.0-13-generic_3.8.0-13.22_amd64.deb	15-Mar-2013 19:33 	1.0M
<Nahiyan> try $ sudo cat /var/log/boot.log
<djjeff|bt5> nothing for i386.deb or all.deb
<AxonetBE> Nahiyan: yes I don't lie, http://pastie.org/6553363
<AxonetBE> Nahiyan: http://pastie.org/6553365
<sw> AxonetBE: can you paste $ ls /var/log?
<AxonetBE> sw: http://pastie.org/6553370
<sw> AxonetBE: boot?
<AxonetBE> sw: is empty
<SteveThing> hi all, looking for some help getting a gamepad to work as a mouse if anyone has time
<SteveThing> from command line
<sw> AxonetBE: $ nano /etc/default/bootlogd, BOOTLOGD_ENABLE to yes, restart, maybe
<pepee> so, in my country we are still using our summer time, and the clock in my system keeps changing. any way to change the timezone?
<AxonetBE> sw: it is already set to yes
<usr13> pepee: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<pepee> usr13, that won't change the summer thing, will it?
<AxonetBE> sw: and when I restart I have only this http://pastie.org/6553500
<AxonetBE> sw: while I have http://pastie.org/6553503 in init.d/
<pepee> well, thanks usr13 , let's see how it goes...
<psichas> i like blackbox anyway
<arp0isen> !uptime
<tzarc> Windows7 Uptime: 5wks 4days 14hrs 7mins 31secs Best: 5wks 4days 14hrs 7mins 31secs
<tzarc> Windows2K Uptime: 20hrs 1min 38secs Best: 8wks 6days 23hrs 52mins 42secs
<arp0isen> !uptime
<tzarc> Windows7 Uptime: 5wks 4days 14hrs 7mins 34secs Best: 5wks 4days 14hrs 7mins 34secs
<tzarc> Windows2K Uptime: 20hrs 1min 42secs Best: 8wks 6days 23hrs 52mins 42secs
<arp0isen> !uptime
<FloodBot1> tzarc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tzarc> Windows7 Uptime: 5wks 4days 14hrs 7mins 37secs Best: 5wks 4days 14hrs 7mins 37secs
<FloodBot1> arp0isen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tzarc> Windows2K Uptime: 20hrs 1min 44secs Best: 8wks 6days 23hrs 52mins 42secs
<usr13> pepee: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-unix-change-setup-timezone-tz-variable/
<Phagus> I've a question about copy-protection in the Ubuntu Software Center. Does Ubuntu have anything in place to keep proprietary apps from being copied easily
<pepee> arp0isen, can you reinstall the package?
<pepee> usr13, thanks, but that says nothing about daylight saving times..
<xrq> Phagus: there isn't drm in the software center.  Keep in mind that any software which uses drm is not compatible with GPLv3
<AxonetBE> sw: no idea?
<pepee> * AxonetBE , can you reinstall the package?
<pepee> or reconfigure it
<AxonetBE> pepee: which package?
<Phagus> xrq: Yes, I have read about the lacking support for DRM. I'm wondering about other things Ubuntu may have in place to protect the royalties of developers
<xrq> those are both the same thing
<Phagus> xrq: No, they are not :-) there are many different systems.
<AxonetBE> pepee?
<usr13> Phagus:  "You can distribute proprietary software through Ubuntu by joining the Ubuntu Application Developer programme. In some cases the software is provided without a charge, and the developer makes money through advertising or upsells. In other cases a software license is sold to the user giving them rights to the software. Both systems are allowed in the Developer Programme."
<Phagus> I notice this lisencing key feature on the site -- you just sell the lisencing key, and it's hooked up with the account's cloud?
<xrq> Phagus: really? how paradoxical that you think there are many non-DRM DRM systems
<tgm4883> Phagus, you might find better support regarding the developer portal in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Phagus> usr13: Thanks! Is there information about advertising on Ubuntu?
<usr13> Phagus: "There is no native DRM framework within Ubuntu so there is no system-wide restrictions. We do not believe that DRM is a successful formula because it punishes law-abiding users and doesn't stop the minority of pirates. However, we do not limit individual developers from using their own rights management system."
<Phagus> Shall do :-)
<pepee> AxonetBE, upstart? not sure
<quantumbeing> does anyone here know how to use irc, xdcc with ubuntu
<quantumbeing> thanks
<pepee> quantumbeing, depends on your client, I guess...
<J4nus> quantumbeing, use xchat :)
<usr13> Phagus: "You can distribute commercial software through the Application Developer programme where revenue is made through advertising or in-app purchases. Please review the Publishing policy for further information and contact the business team for assistance."
<AxonetBE> something strange is this also http://pastie.org/6553857
<Phagus> usr13: Thanks.
<skorasaurus> hi. sorry for panicking.
<skorasaurus> but my documents folder is missing.
<usr13> Phagus: " If your application is commercial then the Commercial Software Centre Publishing Policy applies: this policy handles any application which makes money whether through direct or indirect methods. Alternatively, your application will be covered by the Extension Repository policy."
<Phagus> xrq: It's actually less about DRM specifically that I'm concerned with, and more about securing royalties. But thanks.
<usr13> Phagus: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/commercial-software-faqs/
<tgm4883> Phagus, what do you mean "security royalties"?
<Phagus> tgm4883: securing royalties*
<tgm4883> Phagus, yes, I got that much as I can read. You set a price, and get 80% of that
<AxonetBE> pepee: this is the problem http://pastie.org/6553857, my runlevel is unknow, when do init 2 all the jobs starts
<sevenforall> I just rebooted my PC to finish an Ubuntu configuration, and it's stuck at the splash
<usr13> AxonetBE: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<xrq> really, 80%?  hmm looks like it's time to port my iphone apps to ubuntu  ;)
<pepee> AxonetBE, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484904
<AxonetBE> usr13: but how to defintly set runlevel to 2?
<usr13> AxonetBE: Why?
<Phagus> tgm4883: Correct. But if the liscened and proprietary app can be copied with ease (is it?), it can be a problem for many developers.
<AxonetBE> usr13: because otherwise when I reboot server the services are not starting
<usr13> AxonetBE: What is the problem that you are trying to solve?
<sevenforall> Anyone have an idea what could cause that?
<tgm4883> Phagus, correct. Protecting that is up to the developer
<usr13> AxonetBE: Which services are not starting?
<AxonetBE> usr13: all of them, when I run init 2, all the services start
<pepee> AxonetBE, btw, how did you get in that mess, and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<AxonetBE> (boot services )
<dhindsa> quit
<sv> lol
<AxonetBE> pepee: don't know :) 12.04, it was an openvz conainer
<pepee> AxonetBE, did you read that thread?
<rar> hi ich habe neben ubuntu windows xp installiert und jetzt kann ich natürlich nur noch windows booten
<akaShaffe> gah...my finch within a screen session looks horrible @_@
<rar> habe gerade die gparted live cd gebootet
<AxonetBE> pepee: yes, reading now
<akaShaffe> this is a german ubuntu channel?
<rar> kann ich von dort aus grub wieder herrichten?
<pepee> !de | rar
<ubottu> rar: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<donkeyofdarkness> nein
<akaShaffe> lol
<rar> oh sorry guys
 * Phagus kann auf Deutsch zu sprechen, aber er kann ihm hilfen nicht. :-)
<pentestbrasil> L
<philipp__> Phagus: Phagus kann auch deutsch sprechen, aber er kann dir nicht helfen. :-)
<Phagus> Danke :-)
<philipp__> im a native
<philipp__> where are you from?
<DSFM> no idea on how to use this
<guma> Hello everyone. I am build new 12.10 workstation and I am wondering what video card is best supported (I do not care much about 3D/games) unless that involves desktop composition.
<guma> Suggestions?
<Phagus> philipp__: I was taught by a mixture of Rammstein, Muesli cereal boxes, and Icebecher!
<Phagus> philipp__: I'm from Canada
<guma> AMD or NVidia and what model if....
<Phagus> Eisbrecher*
<sam1> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<pepee> guma, apparently, nvidia
<guma> I have couple 9400GT
<xrq> guma: my general rule of thumb for guessing at good support is 1. nvidia 2. more than 1 yaer old.  3. a popular model
<xrq> *year
<pendos> Hello. I can't seem to get the google talk plugin to work. I installed it via the .deb, and the ubuntu software centre tells me it's installed, but I still can't make calls from gmail =/
<Snake2k> Hello everyone, (New ubuntu user here).. Why does it say Experience: Standard in System Settings -> Details -> Graphics.. What does it depend on?
<Snake2k> Driver = Intel Ironlake Mobile
<xrq> guma: rules 2-3 also apply well to any hardware support
<guma> xrq: thanx. Bot of my 9400GT are DDR2 1G RAM.
<sevenforall> So it's absolutely stuck
<guma> ok So no AMD. I did little reading and looked to me like ADM open source divers are not soo good and AMD drivers are buggy..
<SudoShred> I have a USB headset and it constantly cracks and pops when sound is playing.  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Any suggestions?
<guma> I guess I will go with NVidia
<pepee> pendos, ask in ##google (or #google )?
<sevenforall> Any idea how to remove my display driver?
<pendos> pepee: thanks. I will :)
<zoidberg-> Hey, does anyone use ubuntu under virtualbox on a mac? The problem I am having is, I have set the mac keyboard layout i just can't seem to find out anyway possible to do the # key, anyone know how?
<MoPac> I'm stumped about how to figure out what is going wrong with my system on hibernate.  The kernel freaks out, it never writes the session to disk, and I get an apportcheckresume error on startub after hard-rebooting.  Swap is on, and there's plenty of it.
<pentestbrasil> .user 678912345
<twist3d> hmmm
<twist3d> h0wdy
<philipp__> zoidberg-: the # key is on the same position on a mac layout
<zoidberg-> philipp__: i know i can get it to show by doing alt+3 in osx, ut hwen logged into ubuntu via virtualbox i either get a 3 or £ ?
<zoidberg-> my question is, philipp__, how do i get the # to show?
<SudoShred> I have a USB headset and it constantly cracks and pops when sound is playing.  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Any suggestions?
<philipp__> zoidberg-: throw the mac out of the window... thats what i would do
<twist3d> SudoShred, what type of headset
<zoidberg-> philipp__: hah
<SudoShred> twist3d Plantronics Gamecom
<zoidberg-> philipp__: good job i'm not you then.
<dassouki> is 8gb enough for an ubuntu virtual box partition?
<twist3d> SudoShred, try some new drivers
<philipp__> zoidberg-: yea guess so =/
<twist3d> SudoShred, ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<dassouki> also is it better to have 32 or 64 bit on my vbox
<twist3d> SudoShred, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<twist3d> SudoShred, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<twist3d> dassouki, yes but I would recommend atleast 20
<twist3d> SudoShred, if that doesn't work for ya... try this
<twist3d> SudoShred, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/975941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002952 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #975941 [meta-bug] Invalid extra "Digital output S/PDIF" device for USB cards" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * twist3d pokes ubottu in the ear
<k1lled> i have a problem with my headset and built speakers in laptop... both have sound. i want when headset is put in, built speakrs dont work.. sry my english is bad :(
<SudoShred> twist3d thanks I'll the dev channel.  Once installed do I need to kill and restart X, reboot, anything?
<twist3d> SudoShred, no you should be fine.  A restart never hurt though
<philipp__> k1lled: you should have a volume control of pulseaudio where you can manage that
<vincentS> how come i'm watching a stream while minidlna is not running ? I can't find the process anywhere and need to restart it
<k1lled> philipp__:  where is that pusleaudio ?
<twist3d> ps aux | grep minidlna
<twist3d> ?
<vincentS> twist3d, nothing found
<twist3d> vincentS, killall minidlna
<philipp__> should open when you open sound preferences
<philipp__> k1lled: should open as your sound prefernces
<vincentS> twist3d, ok used sudo but still streaming :D
<twist3d> hmm
<vincentS> yes
<k1lled> philipp__: i am in sound settings, and i see, my HDMI and my built speakers, but my headset is not here
<twist3d> vincentS, sudo minidlna -d -f /etc/minidlna.conf
<k1lled> but i have sound in my headset
<vincentS> i know a restart will solve it but
<k1lled> but not only in them
<k1lled> ..
<twist3d> vincentS, that will kill/debug hopefully
<vincentS> yes i know it is using that config cause it uses my shortname
<vincentS> let see
<zoidberg-> philipp__: got it working, hah :p
<zoidberg-> its the right alt key - this is awesome.
<k1lled> philipp__:  can i post here link with picture, to see ?
<philipp__> k1lled: sry im just leaving... sounds like you are not detecting the headset propperly
<k1lled> can i post link with picture here ?
<vincentS> twist3d, :D ok status is still not running but it replays as i browse trough the folders :S
<k1lled> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/428/5997428J.png
<k1lled> i have in built and headset sound.. i want only on headset, when is put in
<jyg> hey all
<k1lled> i cant fix my video drivers btw, Ati radeon 4xxx - ubuntu 12.10
<jyg> I'm trying to install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<k1lled> ahh
<jyg> this is on precise
<jyg> and it wants to remove all of this quantal stuff, which I'm not sure why is on this new precise install in the first place
<jyg> but it wnat to leave dependencies of xinit, xserver-org unmet ... ?
<sam1> how do I change a ntfs partition to ext4 without erasing data?
<pepee> jyg, what are you using now? fglrx?
<jyg> i tried this earlier and went with aptitude's first suggestion and i had no more x server
<jyg> pepee, nope
<jyg> i was going to try to install that next, the proprietary binaries
<vincentS> twist3d, ok thank you for solving. after ctrl+c it was killed i guess so started the service and all is fine .
<jyg> if i cannot get the open source radeon's install WITH a x server
<twist3d> vincentS, no worries. gl hth.
<pepee> jyg, shouldn't radeon be already installed?
<jyg> well...
<pepee> k1lled, tried catalyst 13.1 legacy?
<k1lled> http://askubuntu.com/questions/210040/unity-does-not-start-after-installing-the-fglrx-drivers-on-12-10
<acovrig> why would `ls -lah ~/.ssh` give me permission errors when it is crowned as me:me and chmodded as 600
<k1lled> i have this problem
<jyg> no i have not. btw i have a hd 2400 card
<k1lled> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 and at first when I go to check the system information I used to have (unknown) on the graphic card section, I used the synaptic manager and downloaded the fglrx, after that I restarted my laptop and now I don't have any menus, all of them are gone.
<jyg> when i search with aptitude, it shows i have xserver-org-video-radeon-lts-quantal installed... but this is a 12.04 machine ?
<jyg> it also says libdrm-radeon1 is install (ok so there's no quantal specific for that, fine)
<pepee> jyg, did you update your system before doing anything?
<jyg> yep
<twist3d>  acovrig, I have to ask.... what permission level is your user account set to?
<jyg> just checked, still 100% up to date
<acovrig> twist3d: what do u mean? the permissions on $HOME?
<jyg> pepee, pastbin.com/C1ucBiyW
<twist3d> acovrig, yes
<pepee> acovrig, use sudo and check other things? (ACLs, etc)
<sam1> how do I change a ntfs partition to ext4 without erasing data?
<twist3d> acovrig, or chmod 744
<acovrig> twist3d: 760
<tgm4883> sam1, backup data, format ext4, restore data
<twist3d> acovrig, does it run when u sudo?
<jyg> pepee, when i do 'lshw -c video', "configuration: driver=radeon"
<jyg> i guess i am using it , albeit the quantal version
<acovrig> twist3d: yes, I just realized .ssh was 600 instead of 700
<pepee> jyg, run  apt-get -s install xserver-xorg-video-radeon  (without sudo) and sent the output to pastebin
<sam1> tgm4883: is there no other way?
<twist3d> acovrig, read/write .. no exe = sad face
<tgm4883> sam1, not that I am aware of
<MoPac> I'm stumped about how to figure out what is going wrong with my system on hibernate.  The kernel freaks out, it never writes the session to disk, and I get an apportcheckresume error on startub after hard-rebooting.  Swap is on, and there's plenty of it.
<LuizAngioletti> Is it possible to have apt-cacher cache multi-architecture packages?
<twist3d> LuizAngioletti, it should cache all available versions
<jyg> pepee, pastbin.com/u6KFurKa
<LuizAngioletti> twist3d: I have a chacher on a 64bits machine, and tried installing 'git' on a x86 VM.. it was unable to donwload the package through the cacher, although it had just downloaded 'vim' and 'tmux'
<jyg> oh hmm, weird
<jyg> its a version issue
<jyg> i must have some undersireable repo in there?
<pepee> jyg, you removed xorg?
<twist3d> LuizAngioletti, it will normally only download compatable packages
<LuizAngioletti> twist3d: by that you mean compatible with what? The cacher host machine or the client?
<twist3d> LuizAngioletti, the cacher host machine
<sam1> tgm4883: what does "edit partition type" from the app "disks" do?
<vincentS> sam1, google partition commander  WARNING: ALWAYS BACKUP DATA
<jyg> pepee, nope, running X right now
<twist3d> sam1, have you backed up yet?
<sam1> no
<jyg> (reverted the system from a backup)
<twist3d> sam1, i would backup.
<LuizAngioletti> twist3d: so... if 'git' has two packages, one x86 and another 64bits, if I try to download the 32bits for a client, it won't allow it?
<Lennondtps> Hey Guys! Do you know if ubuntu will participate (mentoring) any project in Google Summer of Code 2013?
<jyg> pepee, just going to try this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<pepee> jyg, run dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-core
<tgm4883> sam1, if you lost all the data on that partition, would you A) restore from backend, B) say, "oh well, that sucks but it wasn't that important", or C) Sob uncontrollably
<jyg> pepee, command gives no output
<twist3d> LuizAngioletti, I do not believe it will download a non-compatable package for the distro of the cacher
<jyg> or if i type properly ... :)
<pepee> jyg, ah, I see... remove or change any repo that says quantal with precise
<jyg> ii xserver-xorg-core-lts-quantal 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.1~preceise2 Xorg X server - core server
 * twist3d rubs ubottu
<sam1> I don't really have a disk big enough to back it up though
<Riberty> how can i get conky to take up the entire width of the screen?
<tgm4883> sam1, A B or C though?
<jyg> peppe, via synatpic?
<acovrig> gotta love a shaky insecure connection...
<sam1> but it occupies only 1/4 of my disk, could I really loose data when resizing?
<sam1> because I'd shrink the partition, create a ext4 partition and back it up there
<acovrig> Is there any way as a server to log rsync transactions (using -e ssh)? I know I can log sftp transactions, but I don't see rsync transactions.
<sam1> not move it there, but create a copy
<twist3d> sam1, yes, you could really loose data
<Duality> hey
<Duality> how do i get root from terminal ?
<twist3d> Duality, su -i
<Duality> without rebooting to recovery console :)
<Duality> i am not in the group sudo
<dr_willis> sudo -i    Duality
<dr_willis> then you are stuck
<dr_willis> ;)
<pepee> jyg, hmm, what repos are you using?
<Duality> frig
<sam1> what about sudo su -?
<vincentS> sam1, if it only uses 1/4 why not shrink the ntfs  then make a 2nd partition ext4 copy the data then delete the ntfs and resize the ext4
<jyg> pepee, synaptic shows nohting from quantal
<acovrig> Duality: as root, run visudo and add yourself if you can get root access sometime.
<dr_willis> the proper way to get a root shell in ubuntu is sudo -i   normally...
<sam1> vincentS: but that's exactly what I said I would do
<sam1> but twist3d said I could lose data, still
<Duality> well the thing is i accedently removed my user from any group
<dr_willis> if you dont have any users with sudo access.. you need to correct thsat
<Duality> from all groups
<acovrig> Duality: on second thought add yourself to the sudo or admin group.
<dr_willis> via the recovery session.  normally
<acovrig> Duality: as root, run user mod -a -G sudo <username>
<dr_willis> !fixroot
<jyg> pepee, the quantal labeled packages are coming from precise-updates/*
<sam1> wtf, gparted isn't installed by default?
<dr_willis> I think theres a wiki guide on it.. but i cant recall its name
<vincentS> sam1, well there is always the risk of loosing data even when resizing
<twist3d> sam1, nope.
<pepee> jyg, sorry, but I don't know what repos are you using, i'm not using precise...  but I would reinstall/reconfigure every xrog-* package
<jyg> blargh, ok thanks for trying
<Duality> can i install software without sudo/root ?
<sam1> let's hope for the best guys
<sam1> I feel reckless tonight
<sam1> you only live once afterall
<twist3d> sam1, good luck...
<pepee> jyg, just one simple advice, reboot after (re)installing anything
<vincentS> sam1, i love clouds
<sam1> does resizing take a long time? or is it moving?
<dr_willis> Duality:  you can compile from source. or find binary precompiled .tar.g's for some apps
<vincentS> sam1, depending on the disk size and data transfer rates and processor it could take years :P or seconds
<fvox> udpflood 192.168.32.32 65000 65000 30
<acovrig> Duality: I would recommend you boot into recovery mode, usermod -a -G sudo <username> then reboot and you will have the ability to use sudo again (that should be the only time u need to use the recovery console)
<dr_willis> decades... or milliseconds. ;)
<dr_willis> bbl
<jyg> pepee, yep thanks
<sam1> why does the radeon driver suck so much?
<sam1> everything is slow
<acovrig> Can I log rsync file actions?
<Collin__> I have a process that's getting sigsegv constantly, but it doesn't seem to be generating any core dumps. ulimit -c is set to unlimited. Any idea why this would happen?
<danny__> hi
<danny__> Where do I go for help
<danny__> regarding linux/ubuntu
<X11> I don't know why EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU are not in #kali-linux (backtrack 6)
<vincentS> danny__, ask it here
<X11> it's been released
<SailorMoon> what are my chances of being able to install ubuntu on an external HDD?
<vincentS> 100
<SailorMoon> i know some bios' wont boot external HDDs
<AureliusR> sweet!! BT6 is out?!
<danny__> I need a command line utility for my web-server to extract uploaded zips with 1 command line. (Like a winrar for linux with command line)
<histo> !usb | SailorMoon
<ubottu> SailorMoon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AureliusR> anyway, the reason I'm here is I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with using ddclient on Ubuntu
<danny__> anyone has any idea?
<htsmi> Hey, I'm trying to update an old ubuntu 10.10 install but I thin k the repository servers were taken down for that release, does anyone know what I'm supposed to do?
<danny__> I am sorry not just zips but generally many types of archives
<histo> danny__: there are cli tools for zips can you explain what you want to do. I'm not familiar with winrar
<vincentS> danny__, PHP
<danny__> I am using PHP but it only supports limited extensions
<histo> !eol | htsmi
<ubottu> htsmi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<danny__> I want to be able to extract multiple archive extensions such as .rar .zip .tar.bz2 and much more with a command line archive utility
<danny__> so that I can just do: extract $input $output
<danny__> or something similar
<htsmi> histo: ty
<vincentS> danny__, make a script that defines the type and what archiver to use
<cerebrate> does minimal ubuntu automatically put all that extra from nonminimal ubuntu on your box?
<AureliusR> has anyone had to update their dyndns using ddclient?
<danny__> vincentS, that would be useful but still not right there. I dont want to download 10 different utilities for 10 different extensions. I stumbled upon peaZip which is an interface only. My problem is that I want a command line archiver
<vooor> best harlem shake from morocco youtube.com/watch?v=9uHV23DeQC­0
<histo> danny__: you could write a script
<histo> !ot | vooor
<ubottu> vooor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vincentS> danny__, have you looked at 7z
<danny__> vincentS, I am already using different extracting tools for different extensions. Sometimes the extensions are miss-interpreted, especially when they are tar and they give me big error logs. I am sure there is some archive utility that combines all extensions for me
<histo> danny__: linux does not use extensions to identify files
<danny__> histo, I know that but when I upload tar.bz2 and try to extract it with tar I get tone loads of errors
<dr_willis> !info unp | lookit here danny__
<ubottu> lookit here danny__: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<histo> danny__: you need to use the -j flag with tar to extract bzip
<danny__> vincentS, does 7z have a command line itnerface?
<dr_willis> 7z is cli in linux/ubuntu
<dr_willis> it dosent have a gui like the windows version
<vincentS> danny__, yes
<dr_willis> the archiver tools work  can work as a front end to 7z
<danny__> histo, what extensions does tar support?
<htsmi> so I tried to follow the instructions for upgrading on the end of life page, but I get an error when I ran "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core update-manager": http://pastebin.com/87H5USqf
<Rudd-XXX> hi guys
<Rudd-XXX> how do I restart a service when a template (file.managed) has changed?
<histo> danny__: quite a few
<danny__> histo, alright thx a bunch guys I got my answer
<histo> danny__: -a uses the suffix to determine compression
<histo> danny__: gzip2 xz lzip lzma lzop gzip
<alberto_> hola alguien que hable español?
<histo> danny__: sorry first o0ne is bzip2 had a typo
<Guest67134> alguien me podria decir cual es canal en español?
<AureliusR> also, I changed my login password, and now my encrypted home FS won't auto mount, I have to switch to tty1 and use ecryptfs-mount-private
<twist3d> !sp Guest67134
<AureliusR> how do I change that so it automatically mounts again?
<twist3d> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vincentS> esp | Guest67134
<twist3d> vincentS, whats the command to see a list of available commands from ubottu
<vincentS> !esp | Guest67134
<twist3d> !es | Guest67134
<ubottu> Guest67134: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vincentS> hai
<vincentS> i have no idea
<ngf> hi, can I play need for speed world on ubuntu?
<twist3d> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
#ubuntu 2013-03-16
<twist3d> !available
<AureliusR> ngf: probably, but if it's a windows-based game you'll have to use WINE
<ngf> can need for speed world play on ubuntu?
<ngf> how does wine work
<AureliusR> ngf: look up on the WINE website if people have successfully used it to play that game
<AureliusR> it emulates a windows environment to play games and other windows applications
<Duality> wine app database or something
<vincentS> play on linux :D
<Duality> AureliusR: wine: Wine is not an emulator
<twist3d> ngf, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_(software)
<AureliusR> Duality: also, WINdows Emulator
<AureliusR> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ngf> so wine just makes an artificial windows enviromaent
<AureliusR> ngf: basically, yes. I find it works very well for games
<AureliusR> however, remember that many games are able to be played without WINE if they have a linux version
<Duality> i love when games have linux versions of them :)
<ngf> O.K. because I am doing a Pc build and my budget dosent have enough to buy windows
<vincentS> i wouldn't even want to spend budget on windows ;)
<ngf> how much HDD space does ubuntu take up?
<vincentS> ngf,  depends on what you install
<AureliusR> but typically not as much as windows ;)
<AureliusR> lubuntu is a lighter version, and is quite a bit smaller, but of course has less features.
<AureliusR> if you're building a new computer that has newer hardware, then regular ubuntu 12.10 will be fine
<AureliusR> a new version of ubuntu will be released next month, ubuntu 13.04
<AureliusR> so keep an eye out for that as well
<ngf> sooo would a 8gb USB stick be enough to transfer to my new build?
<sam1> why can't I paste files from a volume to another volume?
<twist3d> hmm
<twist3d> sam1, permissions most likely... what errors are you getting.
<veryhappy> guys, is there any possibility to synchronize my home directory + files of /opt, my configurations and update-alternatives-settings?
<twist3d> sam1, have you tried sudo cp filename /source/to/new/directory?
<veryhappy> to another computer i mean
<sam1> the paste item from the contextual menu isn't available
<twist3d> sam1, try using the menu on an item on your desktop
<sam1> for some reason root owns it
<sam1> rather than me
<twist3d> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sam1> weird isn't it?
<Duality> almost i typed here my password :P
<veryhappy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> lol
<veryhappy> i just wanted to see if also a normal user can access the bot
<usuario> jean pier
<SailorMoon> Retard questions, Activate! If i run Ubuntu in VirtualBox and mount my external hdd to it, and then reboot my desktop, can i use it?
<SailorMoon> sorry, left out tons of detail. if i mount the hdd in virtualbox and install to it, can i use it on a physical machine?
<SailorMoon> wanna install ubuntu with no risk and without rebooting :P
<vincentS> SailorMoon, sounds like yes aslong as you configure the bootloader on the right disk
<RoBoRooT>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<sam1> that's rude
<Duality> what is rude ?
<veryhappy> sam1: sorry what did i miss? what's rude?
<veryhappy> oh my gosh this channel seems to sleep
<SailorMoon> lol
<SailorMoon> it used to be crazy active
<veryhappy> well that's not really helpful
<veryhappy> ok well, i got a question: is there any possibility to synchronize my home directory + files of /opt, my configurations and update-alternatives-settings?
<drags> not surprising that a community channel is relatively quiet on a Friday evening.. folks are allowed to have lives outside of linux :)
<veryhappy> yeae but that doesn't really help me right now, doesn't it?
<bekks> veryhappy: Yes, there are chances. Just use one of the various tools, like rsync, cp, unison, etc.
<veryhappy> bekks: hi bekks ;), well i want to sync all the stuff that i already have set up so i could save time
<bekks> veryhappy: Synchronize with what?
<veryhappy> bekks: sorry, i wanna sync my notebook with my other pc
<bekks> veryhappy: Then just use one of the tools mentioned above.
<bekks> veryhappy: I'd suggest using unison.
<veryhappy> unison, does it come with a frontend?
<veryhappy> or is it only text mode
<bekks> veryhappy: I dont know, I never needed a GUI for it :)
<veryhappy> bekks: how long are you using linux?
<bekks> veryhappy: Hmmm. Since about mid 90s, I think.
<veryhappy> then you must be at least 30 :)
<bekks> veryhappy: This turns out to be social engineering now ;)
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> social engineering nice term
<s00pcan> any issues with unison? never heard of it before
<veryhappy> well let's see
<s00pcan> e.g. I have a notes file that I want to sync to two computers
<veryhappy> bekks: yea, comes with a frontend
<bekks> veryhappy: Didnt even know that :)
<veryhappy> bekks: well now you know, right?
<bekks> Yes, noted :)
<usr13> s00pcan: ntfs
<usr13> s00pcan: Correction: nfs
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<usr13> (slip of the keyboard/brain
<leptone> lets say i have one window/app taking up more than half my screen on the right side. is there a way to drag a different window to the left edge and have it resize to the available area instead of the entire left half of the screen?
<ovidiu-florin> my Dell touchpad is not detecteed by kubuntu. xinput list sees it as a PS/1 Generic mouse. What can I do?
<s00pcan> drag a window? I stopped doing that a year ago
<usr13> s00pcan:  NFS allows file sharing between systems
<leptone> s00pcan, why? i love that feature.
<leptone> s00pcan, what do you do instead?
<s00pcan> that's fine but I got tired of doing it, so now I use tiling window managers / divvy
<s00pcan> almost all of the time all I want is either half screen or full screen windows
<mephisto___> hello!
<mephisto___> I'm trying to rsync a partition to another pc, many examples suggest rsync -aAXv, shouldn't we add -l and -r for symlinks and recursive respectively?
<usr13>  mephisto___ http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8200-back-up-like-an-expert-with-rsync
<kbchurch> Is there a channel for 13.04?
<usr13> !beta | kbchurch
<ubottu> kbchurch: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Mesmaroth> Hello
<usr13> !13.04 | kbchurch
<ubottu> kbchurch: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mephisto___> usr13, thanks a lot man! :)
<usr13> NP
<aaas> im having same problem as this (http://goo.gl/8yw7n)  installed 3.7 kernel, some headers seem to be missing from the ubuntu ppas.  Did I miss some step?  If not, where can I find these 3.7 headers (well at least the dvb headers)? (the link given in the thread is down).
<web_> Is there a way for admin to connect to audio stream of a user?
<web_> I used to use padevchooser but it's no longer avail for Ubuntu.
<leptone> s00pcan, wow that awesome! this guy is running it as an application: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F_zd51jNSs are you in this environment all the time?
<web_> I there some kind of file I can connect to?  A manual way?
<OerHeks> aaas installing a kernel outside the official repositorys is not supported.
<aaas> OerHeks would you happen to know where kernel sources are?
<aaas> well headers
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Jmaster> what I do in ubuntu?
<aaas> well link to the headers i mean
<OerHeks> aaas if they are not available in the kernel ppa, i don't know
<aaas> OerHeks ok thanks
<sam1> would cp be faster than copy and paste in nautilus?
<dr_willis> sam1 i doubt if any speed differance3s will be noticeable
<usr13> sam1: prolly the same
<OerHeks> aaas, usually " sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  " would pick them up
<sam1> 2.3 MB/s, wtf
<usr13> sam1: Process won't differ, it will only matter if you are faster at negotiating the keboard or the mouse ;)
<aaas> OerHeks yeah since I'm dong it through the ppa (to fix a bug with my ethernet) they seem to be missing ...either a design change, or a bad package, not sure...maybe ill look around kernel.org
<sam1> what's good with nautilus is that you get a loadbar, even though it doesn't seem accurate
<leptone> lets say i have one window/app taking up more than half my screen on the right side. is there a way to drag a different window to the left edge and have it resize to the available area instead of the entire left half of the screen?
<s00pcan> leptone: I use xmonad
<s00pcan> leptone: oh that video is on macos. yeah there I use divvy, which is awesome
<fvox> oi
<fvox> help my ubuntu
<dr_willis> details help us help you.
<leptone> s00pcan, this looks like a great solution. i dont fully understand it tho. are you using unity desktop?
<veryhappy> thanks guys take care
<Jmaster> what I do in ubuntu?
<newbism> MAAS is ruby?
<OerHeks> Metal as a service
<newbism> oh boy
<Titanoum> well, I sell service as a service
<chucktesta`> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<OerHeks> newbism, see http://maas.ubuntu.com/ or http://www.greenhills.co.uk/2012/04/25/metal-as-a-service.html
<newbism> Titanoum:  thats pretty much what every single oem does already
<chucktesta`> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<newbism> OerHeks: yes ive seen that. was wondering what its written in, ruby, python, perl, php, visual basic, c, c++, assembly?
<newbism> raw binary?
<newbism> looks like django
<newbism> python
<newbism> great
<newbism> <?sarc>
<Jmaster> I loosing my brain
<newbism> Jmaster:  yes
<dr_willis> we agree with you...
<nerder> hello
<Fudge> what is latest pulse in quantal?  1:2.1-0ubuntu4
<OerHeks> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 883 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<kbchurch> I have a question involving 13.04, but could not get into the ubuntu+1 channel earlier.
<newbism> I setup maas for dhcp/dns maas-cli maas nodes accept-all, it returned [] .. I booted a node and it is sitting at login as maas-enlisting-node yet in the web maas gui there are 0 nodes?
<OerHeks> kbchurch, you might need to register your name
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kbchurch> Unity disappeared after a kernel update via the update service... not reinstalling again until I figure out what's going on.
<Fudge> thankks OerHeks
<dr_willis> kbchurch:  let us guess.. you login and the desktop shows a wallpaper but not the left side launcher panel.. terminal works on alt-ctrl-t. but has no titlebar/buttons....
<IdleOne> !+1
<kbchurch> I have it auto log.. nothing from Unity on the desktop.. right click brings up the menu to change desktop and so on..
<dr_willis> well for starters disable the annoying auto login stuff
<dr_willis> it just makes it harrder to trouble shoot.
<kbchurch> I can tell the aspect ratio of the display is off, things are squished, I'm guessing it's running at 1024x768
<dr_willis> i think its a setting in the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file
<kbchurch> For the lack of desktop or auto-login?
<dr_willis> auto login is just annoying
<dr_willis> and makes trouble shooting harder
<kbchurch> I don't think I can get to that, though I think I can start from an earlier kernel
<dr_willis> you can use the console and alter the file.. or just do a 'service lightdm restart'  but that will once again auto login.... i belive
<dr_willis> testing with an earlier kernel is a good test also. if earlier kernels work.. thats  a point to make note of.
<dr_willis> also making a new user. and seeing if it works for them is another good test, if a newly made user works.. that points to a setting file issue with the problem user
 * dr_willis needs to make a flow chart someday of trouble shooting steps
<ClientAlive> Ok, so this is just the first place I thought to come to an mention this. (Since Ubuntu totally rocks!!). So you know how linux folks are always complaining and talking about how they wish they could have netflix with linux? Well, I just found out about some kind of open source code for netflix. Maybe it could form the basis for a linux way to connect to it (other than with wine I mean).
<ClientAlive> You can see it mentioned here: http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/14/netflix-cloud-prize-offers-over-100-000-in-rewards/
<SailorMoon> isnt netflix on a linux distro already?
<ClientAlive> And I think this: https://github.com/Netflix/Cloud-Prize  <- is that open source code
<fayalom> ok
<fayalom> hello
<ClientAlive> SailorMoon: perhaps, but the only thing I've heard of is running the regular in wine (which can be a security concern)
<AureliusR> Well, Netflix IS already onUbuntu
<AureliusR> not officially, but it works fine, to my knowledge
<kbchurch> Well, choose the previous kernel, but not much has changed. It's the right resolution, but there is no Unity
<kbchurch> terminal comes up
<dr_willis> well - netflix  works..   'fine' can be a relative term. ;)
<AureliusR> on my setup, which is a few years old now, it works great, no lagging, buffers well, great quality -- what more would you want?
<dr_willis> netflix on ubuntu works deccently well for me and the cartoons/anime i watch. ive heard it can have issues with HD video. It is running in   a sort of complex wine/firefox/setup
<OerHeks> Netflix is available in the USA, am i right ?
<dr_willis> ive definatly seen a lot of reports of very laggy video and sound sync issues from people
<dr_willis> OerHeks:  i think it is expanding to the UK soon.
<AureliusR> probably because their hardware couldn't support it anyway... I think that if they tested it in Windows they'd have similar problems
<dr_willis> but its USA only for now..  perhaps in canada also?
<AureliusR> its also available in Canada
<tyyhzh> hello
<tyyhzh> hello
<dr_willis> Hmm.. wonder if the netflix in wine thing would actually get amazon prime working for me onubuntu..
<cvs> sudo apt get ubuntu is the BEST :)
<dr_willis> you have a support question tyyhzh ?
<cvs>  tyyhzh what?
<cvs> dr_willis,
<tyyhzh> hello
<tyyhzh> !!!
<cvs> not sure about a work around for nexflix dr_
<maxped> how can i determine if i have the kernel headers for my currnet kernal inastalled?
<cvs> dr_willis, ^^
<newbism> so many bugs
<cvs> wow i never been in a irc with so many
<dr_willis> cvs:  netflix works on ubuntu with a special setup. amazon prime howevver..  is being a pain due to flash issues.
<dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Kion> hola guapa
<Kion> como estas?
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kion> sorry guys, wrong window
<cvs> Kion, wow there hispanics here
<cvs> Hay mujeres aqui Kion ?
<cvs> O_O
<cvs> regla #1 todas las mujeres son hombres
<OerHeks> cvs english only please
<cvs> dr_willis, if you have android with HDMI connected to TV nexflix solve friend
<dr_willis> making me hungry for a run to Taco Bell.... ;P
<dr_willis> cvs:  i have dozens of devices that can do netflix.
<cvs> wut? OerHeks your a OP here neat
<dr_willis> cvs:  the issue is with amazon prime.
<AureliusR> dr_willis: did you see maxped's question above? how to tell if you have headers installed?
<cvs> I see awww
<cvs> How about a ROKU box dr_willis ?
<cvs> remember OerHeks ububtu=humanity last time i check human does not equal to english
<dr_willis> cvs:  got 3 of them... and a boxeebox.. and a o!play and a WDTVLive box.
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<dr_willis> try to reinstall them and see if it says they are allreadi installed ;) is one way
<cvs> also to ubottu
<dr_willis> cvs:  ubottu isent human,  :) its a bot.
<dataman> maxped: take a look in /usr/src/ and match up for a directory that matches your kernel (uname -a)
<cvs> awww yea im new here thanks dr_willis
<cvs> man i never seen so many in an IRC
<dr_willis> so many? this is a rather slow night.
<dr_willis> seen 3000+ in here on release day
<maxped> dr_willis: thanks
<cvs> dr_willis, the irc i come from has maybe 100 tops its a trading were you make money from google adsense
<dr_willis> with 80% of them asking 'is it out yet.....'
<maxped> dataman: i will give that a try
<Neutron01_> hi, How can i change ubuntu to Gnome?
<Neutron01_> unity to gnome
<cvs> <alababi> sup cvs?
<cvs> <cvs> a new guy got banned
<cvs> <cvs> O_O
<cvs> <cvs> also i join an irc with over 5K people wow alababi
<cvs> <alababi> what this irc is about?
<FloodBot1> cvs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cvs> <cvs> ubunti one
<dr_willis> Neutron01_:  install the gnome-shell pacckage if you want gnome shell
<dr_willis> !gnome
<dataman> maxpd: Another thing would be just to do a 'find / | grep kernel_number'
<Neutron01_> dr_willis, thanks
<cvs> wow you know about gnomes dr_willis ?
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dataman> You might want to do that as root to prevent errors from directories you don't have access to though.
<dr_willis> saw where that ubuntu-gnome variant is becomming an offical version - thats  nifty.
<Neutron01_> thanks ubottu,
<Neutron01_> i Heared ubuntu, is shifting to gnome?
<dr_willis> Neutron01_:  Unity is allready using Gnome3
<Neutron01_> don't know exactly, their is new release coming soon of gnome?
<dr_willis> 3.6 of gnome is out now.. 3.8 is in the works..
<dr_willis> 13.04 is not using 3.8 but  theres ppas for 3.8
<dr_willis> gnome is progressing along at a fairly steady rate these days it seems...
<Neutron01_> unity is using gnome3? means is it implimented above the gnome
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dr_willis> unity is a plugin for compiz - and they use gnome3 underneeth
<cvs> <Neutron01_>  i think ubuntu will relase another distro with gnome 3.0 they wont stop using unity
<dr_willis> the gnome-shell  ubuntu variant is becoming an offically supported reelase from the blogs ive read.. so theres no need to stop unity.
<Neutron01_> hm, dats cool
<dr_willis> and their roadmap/reports/plans defainatly dont show they plan on dropping unity
<dr_willis> unity on pc, tablet, tv, and phone.... is ttheir goal it seems
<dr_willis> they do seem to be planning on using QT/qml  - so that could be read as them doing the opposite of what youve been saying.. ie:   they may be dropping gnome. ;)
<cvs> i go to omgubuntu.uk
<Neutron01_> i read that now there is ubuntu mobile also in market, i don't know whether its available in my country or not
<dr_willis> Im stillnto clear on what qt/qml is.. but ive not had time to read much this last month
<cvs> i want to buy a firefox and a ubuntu phone today
<cvs> i pay 300 for it
<dr_willis> Emm.. they dont exist as far as i know.. yet.
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Neutron01_> firefox also wow
<dataman> dr_willis: qml is a markup language for qt quick.
<cvs> thanks OerHeks but i want to BUY it :D
<dataman> dr_willis: qt is a framework for developing applications.
<dr_willis> dataman:  yea. thats what i figured .... xml for qt  .  not sure what qt quick is however. ;)  im out of the loop on new sstuff
<OerHeks> cvs, that is offtopic here, keep this channel free for ubuntu support
<dr_willis> i recall the good old days of QT vs gtk flame wars..
<dataman> dr_willis: qt_quick is another frameowkr
<Neutron01_> Thanks for help guys :)
<cvs> aww i cant talk about how much i love ubuntu?
<dr_willis> sort of a QT light/variant ?
<cvs> i got a pentium 4
<dr_willis> cvs:  you have an actual support question? if not. you can chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dataman> dr_willis: not sure.  I've not done a lot of dev work in years.  Been doing database for the last 10+ this time.
<dataman> And most of the developers I've worked with have been java.
<cvs> well besides how to get ubuntu on my WEbos phone
<dr_willis> dataman:  ;) i barely even touch computers as part of my real job. Just a hobby these days. so i dont keep up either.
<dr_willis> Linux is definatly progressing along  interesting lines  of growth these days.
<dataman> dr_willis: Especially in the data center (arm-based) and tablet.
<dr_willis> Yep. got a Nexus7 here now.   not tried ubuntu on it.. yet.
<unraised> Would someone help me troubleshoot network connection? I'm running a minimal headless Ubuntu 12.10 and I don't know why the network connection isn't working...
<dataman> unraised: Are you on the box now?
<mtadyshak> How do you minimize all windows on Ubuntu 12.04?
<unraised> Yes. Ifconfig only shows lo, no eth0.
<dataman> unraised: What does cat /etc/network/interfaces show?
<dr_willis> mtadyshak:  if you press and hold the super key - it shows  a shortcut list.
<mtadyshak> What's a "super-key"?
<unraised> auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback \n\n auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<dataman> mtadyshak: It might be the windows key on a windows keyboard.
<dr_willis> the key  that MS decided to force on people then stole the name and called it the windows key...
<dr_willis> ;)
<dataman> ;)
<dataman> unraised: It appears it's defined.
<dataman> unraised: Do you have a link light on the back of the system?
<mtadyshak> Hey!  That's cool!
<cvs> say NO to mono!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> they REALLY need to steal  the android 'tutorial overlay screen' feature from many android apps...
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to run GIMP on Ubuntu 12.10, but I'm getting the error message "gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gtk_box_new".  Any tips?
<dr_willis> some of the first things unity should mention is the super key shortcut listing. and what the hud and dash are.
<dataman> dr_willis: I agree!
<unraised> dataman: Thanks. That's why this is confusing me. ifup eth0 says ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<dataman> An "introduction" to the UI.
<cvs> BlueProtoman, why use such OLD ubuntu?
<dr_willis> even on android.. im finding im consttantly 'discovering' non-obvious jestures/features for apps...
<cvs> update
<dataman> unraised: If "ifconfig eth0" doesn't show it...it didn't get an IP address.
<dataman> Or...
<dataman> Some other problem.
<dr_willis> often by accident...  i sneezed.. it dialed my mom.. what did i swipe/long press/shake that time...
<BlueProtoman> cvs: 12.10 is the latest stable version!
<danny__> Hello, ubuntu! Something really interesting happen to me, I realized I can't install shit on my shared hosting server and I need some help
<BlueProtoman> 13.04  doesn't come out until April.
<dataman> You might also check "dmesg | grep eth" and see if anything funn comes out.
<cvs> I run beta all the way
<cvs> im in lubuntu also
<dr_willis> 13.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<BlueProtoman> dr_willis: That's not what I'm here for.
<danny__> My server runs on ubuntu and I want to be able to extract multiple types of archives but like I said I can't install anything
<dr_willis> and you definatly dont want to be using it for production systems at this time..
<unraised> dataman: It's actually running in qemu (system emulator). From the qemu monitor (debugger) the command "info network" shows the mac address and net=10.0.2.0 of the ethernet controller. So i believe the constitutes a "link light" from qemu's perspective. A normal live cd is able to establish an ip address.
<danny__> is there a way to run something on shell script
<BlueProtoman> I'm here because my install of GIMP is broken and, as usual, no one seems to know why.
<dr_willis> danny__:  i think the unp program is  a python script. or was it perl.... you could find its source and just copy it to your users home/bin
<cvs> BlueProtoman, remove and install again?
<BlueProtoman> cvs: Been there, done that, didn't help.
<cvs> sudo app purge
<cvs> sudo app remove
<holstein> BlueProtoman: try as another user.. remove your config from the equation
<dataman> unraised: Ok.  that's not what I was expecting.
<dr_willis> i would check for that exact error message on askubuntu.com - there may be some one else thats mentioned it
<holstein> BlueProtoman: your user config
<dr_willis> cvs:  err... your ubuntu skills seem very lacking...
<dataman> It has a valid IP address on your network (10.x)?  Or is that NAT'd?
<dr_willis> testing as another user would be a good test to see if gimp does work for them..   that erorr message is a bit on the  obscure side
<danny__> dr_willis, does it have a website?
<dataman> unraised: My system at home is running KVM/Qemu and on my HOST there is a network assigned.  Could be something like virbr0/1
<BlueProtoman> dr_willis: Nope, not on AskUbuntu.
<dr_willis> danny__:  no idea. ive never really looked.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: how is it as a different user? or with a fresh .config file?
<dr_willis> danny__:  you could look at the contents of the unp deb file
<cvs> well there the ubuntu app store dr_willis remove button= DONE
<mtadyshak> ow do you setup a screen saver on Ubuntu 12.04?
<unraised> dataman : I'm not quit sure what the qemu monitor is reporting, exactly. I think we can assume that the connection is established, however. I'm most likely missing some sort of configuration since this is a very minimal system. I built the rootfs with debootstrap.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Where is the .config file?  Is it for GIMP, or for my entire account?
<danny__> dr_willis, I can't use sudo or apt-get on my server so I don't know how to really get unp on my server
<dr_willis> cvs:  remove/reinstalling apps in linux/ubuntu is not the 'super fix' that is so common in windows..
<holstein> BlueProtoman: what i usually suggest, and did above, is tring as a newly created user.. then, you test gimp as that new user, and go from there.. if gimp works as new user, then the issue is in your users gimp config
<danny__> dr_willis they have limited restrictions
<dataman> unraised: What is the problem you're having?  Can you ping out to your local network (i.e., the host it's on)?
<dr_willis> danny__:  find the unp deb package. and  look in it.. and extract its contents to your home perhaps?
<dr_willis> of course unp just uses the installed archiver tools...
<cvs> i hate when i install virtualbox
<cvs> always have problems with USB
<cvs> please linux make it more easy
<holstein> BlueProtoman: i have ~/.gimp2.6 ..thats what i would remove
<dr_willis> unp is apaerently written in perl from what i just googled.
<danny__> what extensions does tar support?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: I logged in as a guest and tried GIMP.  Same error.
<cvs> I hate TARS they useless
<holstein> BlueProtoman: what is the error?
<dr_willis> the tar binary just passes the files along to whatever archiver tools out there. youd have to check man tar to see what it works with. oryou can setup pipes to untar other types of archives
<unraised> dataman: No I can't ping to or from the headless box since the ethernet card does not have an ip address yet. I'm connecting to it over serial port. I would like to debug this issue at a low level. I've already determined that linux is recognizing the ethernet card. lspci shows  that "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor RTL-8029(AS)". What would the next troubleshooting step be. Do I need to check if there is a driver for this
<holstein> BlueProtoman: i would still try removing your config..
<dataman> Hmm.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: did you add a PPA?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gtk_box_new
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Tried removing my config, no luck.
<dataman> unraised: I think the issue might be related to the virutal network defined on the host.
<BlueProtoman> As for a PPA?  Yes, I think so.
<danny__> With what build in commands for extracting archives does ubuntu come with?
<dataman> The host should be able to ping it, and it should be able to ping the IP address of the host (the 10.0.x.x address on the host side)
<holstein> BlueProtoman: if you did, remove the ppa version. you can go to synaptic and step down to the official ubuntu version
<dr_willis> danny__:  hmm.. personally i use 'mc' to view/extract the contents of .deb files in the past.
<MisterLizard> new linux user trying to replicate windows' win+p function to swtich monitor configs on the fly. I've got it sort-of working with randr and disper but would like to have it on universal hotkeys. Any ideas?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Oh, I thought you meant any PPA.  I have other PPAs, but none for GIMP.
<cvs> PPA= useless
<holstein> BlueProtoman: for what? anything that would break gimp?
<dr_willis> danny__: the default archiver tools i imagine would be gzip and  a few others.. with your custom setup. we dont really know what it may include
<dr_willis> cvs:   please stop with your useless comments.
<danny__> dr_willis, since I can't have utility archive manager like 7zip on my linux, I am trying to find all the build in commands that linux comes with. Do you know how I can find that?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Where can I access my list of PPAs in plain text?
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181102849076?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
<holstein> cvs: you dont have to use them.. some folks like to use them to add functionality, or newer versions.. feel free to /join the OT channel and rant
<mtadyshak> How do you setup a screen saver on Ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> danny__:   gzip is most likely the one you should be learning to use. perhaps b2zip
<holstein> mtadyshak: check the menu for screensaver
<Guest29402> hi
<unraised> dataman: Thanks. I'm looking into it right now. I'll get back to you soon.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: i would look at my sources list
<dr_willis> danny__:  if you just want an easy way to extract archives unp handles that.. but it still needs the proper archive tools installed.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: And do what with it?
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unp/2.0~pre7+nmu1
<Guest29402> Hello
<mtadyshak> 10.04 had System > Preferences > Screen saver.  I don't see that on 12.04.  App search finds nothing.
<dr_willis> mtadyshak:  the gnome devs like to cut down screensaver settings.. im not sure theres any in gnome3 at all these days
<holstein> BlueProtoman: look for ppas in the sources plain text list.. getting back to gimp.. i would test different versions
<holstein> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dr_willis> if you really love screensavers - most people install the xscreensavers packages and remove the gnome screensaver stuff
<danny__> dr_willis, I am on server through an ssh client and its acting like a bitch I cant run shell scripts or install anything. I just looked up unp and it is only available through yum or apt-get. Even if I download it and extract it on my ssh server I wouldn't have the permission to run a shell script.
<holstein> mtadyshak: http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/ is from "ubuntu 12.04 screensavers" search
<dr_willis> danny__:  i just posted a url to the source archive
<dr_willis> danny__:  its a perl script. If your server dosent let you do common stuff like run scripts.. theres not a lot we can do for you
<dr_willis> Im not even sure HOW you would disable running of shell scripts..
<mtadyshak> Thank-you!
<dr_willis> danny__:  what shell are you using?   echo $SHELL
<BlueProtoman> holstein: I have no idea what I'm doing.  I have no idea what could have broken my GIMP.  I am lost.  Please help me.
<danny__> dr_willis: /bin/bash
<dataman> unraised: Sorry.  Debugging fs problems at work..I'm back.  Where are we at?
<dr_willis> danny__:  at least you are not using rbash ;)
<Kion> BlueProtoman: try calling gimp from a terminal to read what error message you get.
<danny__> dr_willis: I called up GoDaddy where my shared hosting is, and they claimed that they removed all commands that can cause problems to other shared servers
<BlueProtoman> Kion: I already have.  "gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gtk_box_new"
<danny__> dr_willis: I can run perl however if I have a perl command right??
<dr_willis> danny__:  sounds like you need to switch  companies..  if they cant be more specific then that.
<Kion> BlueProtoman: Well.. what if you uninstall and then reinstall gimp?
<BlueProtoman> Kion: I tried that too.
<Kion> BlueProtoman: I dont really know what that is
<dr_willis> danny__:   if perl is installed you should be able to run perl scripts
<unraised> dataman: I'm trying to determine if its a host network issue. My current method is to boot a live cd via qemu and see if the network works. You wouldn't happen to know the yaboot equivalent command to pass to the kernel "init=/bin/sh" do you?
<BlueProtoman> Kion: Neither do I, or anyone else, and that's my problem!
<danny__> dr_willis: I wouldn't blame them, they said I have to have dedicated server to run all this stuff
<holstein> BlueProtoman: what operating system are you using?
<dataman> unraised: nope. Unfortunately
<dr_willis> danny__:  err... Digital Ocean  has no such silly limits...
<dataman> unraised: The question is, what does the host have for networks?
<danny__> dr_willis: :D
<sam1> I NEED HELP
<dr_willis> danny__:  im not sure what your  company is actually provideing you.....
<holstein> BlueProtoman: keep it constructive please, and the volunteers can better assist you.. no one knows anything right now.. we are troubleshooting
<holstein> BlueProtoman: what operating system are you using?
<dataman> BlueProtoman: What version of gimp?  I missed that.
<danny__> dr_willis: I will take a look at unp and see if I can run the perl script
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Ubuntu 12.10.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: stock ubuntu 12.10? 32bit? what ppa's?
<dr_willis> danny__:  i dont see how they can be blocking bash scripts either.. since when bash starts up - it runs several scripts..
<sam1> i NEED HELP
<BlueProtoman> dataman: 2.8.2
<dr_willis> danny__:  then again . im not clear on what 'shared hosting;' is either... Digital Ocean gives me a nice little virtual server i can play with.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dr_willis> sam1 and we need details.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: 12.10 64-bit.  Where can I get my list of PPAs in plain text so I can pastebin it?
<holstein> !ask | sam1 and stop with the caps
<ubottu> sam1 and stop with the caps: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> BlueProtoman: the sources list has a list of your sources.. its plain text
<dr_willis> ppas are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ one ppa per set of files...
<sam1> I left my room and when I came back, the screens had turned off (although I had disabled this feature before), when I tried to get out of it it was all black
<sam1> now I'm inside tty1
<holstein> sam1: sudo reboot
<sam1> and my X cursor is there
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Right, but I don't plan on typing out every source the Ubuntu Software Center tells me I have.  Where can I find the text file?
<unraised> dataman: I'm typing in this IRC from host right now (internet is working). If you're familiar with qemu, I'm using user-mode networking, which means only user privileges (no TUN/TAP). I'm not really sure how qemu implements this, but hopefully the live cd test will confirm it's doing what I expect it's doing.
<sam1> I've got 300 GB of files being copied
<sam1> I can't do that right now
<dr_willis>  BlueProtoman   ppas are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ one ppa per set of files...
<dataman> unraised: But you should still have a vibr* network with an IP address.
<dataman> If it's NAT you can't ping the VM, but from the VM you can ping the host.
<BlueProtoman> dr_willis: Thank you.
<dr_willis> sam1:  monitor the system with top - see if its still copying...
<sam1> that's what I'm doing
<sam1> but this isn't the first time it happens
<sam1> and I'd like to watch porn right now
<sam1> before going to bed
<holstein> !ot | sam1
<ubottu> sam1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goodtime> I can't get Muon Update Manager to install any updates.  It lists them but won't actually install them.  Does anyone know what I should do to fix it?
<dataman> unraised: Hmm.  Might be a lxc-br* network too
<goodtime> i meen its all debian based so i asked
<holstein> sam1: wait for your files to move, and sudo reboot and come and ask for specifics on setting your screensaver/locking and refrain from OT chat here.. thanks
<dataman> I can't tell on my home system (and I'm at work right now - I can only see the exposed networks)
<holstein> goodtime: if its not ubuntu, we cant do much about it. i would use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<goodtime> ok ty
<dataman> unraised: I can't tell.  My KVM/Qemu system that I'm looking at is directly on my home network.  I think the 10.x.x.x network for your VM means it's being NATd.
<unraised> dataman: You might have found the root of the problem. ls /dev/virb* and ls /dev/lxc-br* returned nothing.
<dataman> Ahh..
<dataman> Did you do a brctl add (network)
<dataman> I think that's required.  But I'm not sure.
<unraised> dataman: Yes I believe user-mode networking is natted.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: PPAs.  http://pastebin.com/rYiZ808n
<dataman> unraised: I might have found some help online for you.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: i would try stepping down to 2.7 if its available and test
<dataman> unraised: check en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Networking
<BlueProtoman> holstein: What if I try to compile from source?
<holstein> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: you have some conflicting PPA's there though.. that could be breaking anything.. you have 11.04 sources in your 12.10 install
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Not all of them are enabled, though.
<unraised> dataman: Thanks, I've been referencing that. Currently using user-mode, but I might try the others to see if it works.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: if you have one big one enabled, that could be breaking lots of things
<dataman> unraised: Good luck.  And make sure you document your config for next time.  That's the step *I* forget some days.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: what would i do? backup and reinstall.. likely you will have other things breaking soon
<danny__> dr_willis: U are a fucking genius man!
<danny__> dr_willis: It worked like a charmmmm!
<holstein> danny__: what the language please
<holstein> whatch*
<danny__> ok sorry mate
<danny__> I am just excited
<holstein> danny__: no worries :)
<unraised> dataman: Thanks for all the help. Update on the live cd: eth0 is now listed under ifconfig, but has no ip address.
<nightmorph> howdy, all. anyone know if it's possible to setup fontconfig to turn on antialias on just ONE particular font?
<nightmorph> i've found a buncha articles for enabling/disabling antialiasing across all fonts, but nothing on whether there are fontconfig selectors to do the same to just specific fonts, like Helvetica
<unraised> dataman: On live cd, /etc/networking/interfaces is missing eth0 entry. Any way to manually connect eth0?
<dr_willis> danny__:  extacting arvhives is not all that hard. ;P
<holstein> !ppa-purge | BlueProtoman or you can try purging ppas and clean up a bit
<ubottu> BlueProtoman or you can try purging ppas and clean up a bit: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dataman> unraised: Yes, you can.  However, it may be defined by udev.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: None of the old Natty PPAs are enabled.
<sancris> how come unmounting ipod crashes comp[iz? 0.o
<holstein> BlueProtoman: were they? were they purged? are any files still in use?
<dataman> unraised: You can manually add values to /etc/network/interfaces, but that means you have things "hardcoded" to that.
<danny__> dr_willis the perl script works amazing on my shared hosting. I just type: perl unp fileLocation and it extracts it
<the_hydra> sancris: are you sure nothing is accessing the ipod?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: They were not enabled.  They were left over from when I had 11.04.
<dr_willis> danny__:  it really shouldent be too hard to figure out the right command to extract it...
<holstein> BlueProtoman: you have an issue that i see other distros reporting to be caused by dependency versions
<danny__> dr_willis thanks again good night
<unraised> dataman: Tried ifconfig eth0 up. Didn't do the trick. eth0 is assigned an ipv6 address for some reason. No ipv4.
<dr_willis> danny__:  make the perl script executable and put it in your users ~/bin directory and you can just do unp foo
<holstein> BlueProtoman: did you downgrade gimp and test?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: No, where can I get the older versions?
<dataman> unraised: I think you have to do sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<dataman> BUT
<holstein> BlueProtoman: i usually just do it in synaptic, since its easy to see
<sancris> the_hydra, my ipod 5th generation doesn't mount properly, then I right-clicked the icons in the launcher to unmount them and bang! compiz crashed
<dataman> That may not work.  Not sure how it's configured.  You're kind of at the end of my knowledge.
<dataman> unraised: You might try a different configuration, rather than user mode network.
<unraised> dataman: Ok, thanks! I really appreciate your advice. I'll try to return the favor to someone else on here. See you around.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: I don't see older versions of GIMP in Synaptic.
<dataman> Pay it forward.  Now back to my database issues!  :D
<zolom> Hi all, I'm trying to introduce a dependency for radeon so that the card can instead be bound to pciback for xen pci passthrough, as described here http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Xen_PCI_Passthrough#Static_assignment_for_xen-pciback_module . I'm supposed to add a line (install radeon /sbin/modprobe pciback ; /sbin/modprobe --first-time --ignore-install radeon) to modprobe.conf, but there is none. Where can I append this instead? Ty
<rodhash> Guys, I've just bought a Samsung 550p5c-ad1 which comes with Win8, how can I resize it to keep a dual-boot?
<rodhash> Win8 has multiple partitions and I'm not sure how to do
<holstein> BlueProtoman: maybe go for a newer one.. i never upgrade the OS like that.. i just fresh install.. is this literally the only issue you have?
<goodtime> remove win8 lol
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Yes.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: what happens when you launch it from the terminal?
<holstein> BlueProtoman: what errors.. pastebin that
<BlueProtoman> holstein: We've been there already.  'gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gtk_box_new
<BlueProtoman> '
<unraised> dataman: Quick success story: I got the network to work on the live cd by adding eth0 configuration to /etc/network/interfaces and running the command ifup eth0. Now I have an ipv4 address and can wget google.com. I'll try to transfer over to my headless install... Good luck with the databases.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: you can just pastebin it.. or give me the error again
<BlueProtoman> holstein: I just did!  "gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gtk_box_new"
<holstein> BlueProtoman: no need for "we've bin there already" though, im sure this could be frustrating for you, keep in mind, we are all volunteers here..
<holstein> BlueProtoman: try the gimp support channels and email list as well
<dataman> unraised: np.  Glad you had success.  We're in the middle of an int to bigint conversion.  Should run all night.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: You're right.  I'm sorry.  And #gimp, as usual, is dead quiet.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Also, I forgot about the --verbose flag.  Pastebin coming up.
<holstein> BlueProtoman: lets hope is juicy and helpful!
<BlueProtoman> holstein: http://pastebin.com/90K7cJpb
<usr13> BlueProtoman: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<the_hydra> sancris: likely,  you need to do the unmount in the command line
<BlueProtoman> usr13: 12.10
<holstein> BlueProtoman: and you said you did reinstall? correct?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Yes.
<sancris> the_hydra, oh...i see...thanks for the hint, eh
<usr13> BlueProtoman: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> !info vala
<ubottu> Package vala does not exist in quantal
<yigal> I'm trying to get cellwriter to play nice with my wacom tablet, but I'm unable to get two strokes in for multi-stroke characters - apostrophe for example.  Ubuntu 12.10/cellwriter 1.3.4-1ubuntu1 any suggestions?
<usr13> BlueProtoman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-800019.html
<yigal> I think I may have found the reason http://code.google.com/p/cellwriter/issues/detail?id=34
<yigal> for my issue
<holstein> BlueProtoman: i am seeing this http://newsodrome.com/hardware_news/the-gimp-2-8-opensuse-12-1-31253933 and wondering what the equivalent in ubuntu is.. valac-0.10 or something...
<holstein> maybe just valac
<the_hydra> sancris: hope that helps
<usr13> But http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-800019.html is from 5 years ago
<usr13> so I dono....
<sancris> the_hydra, probably it will...I'll test it later
<the_hydra> sancris: good luck
<usr13> BlueProtoman: It appears that gimp works well for mostly every one lese, and so there is something particularly amiss with your system.  Is it fully updated?  (And apt works properly?)
<BlueProtoman> usr13: Yes and yes.
<usr13> *else (not lese).
<holstein> BlueProtoman: are you reading that suse post? do you think vala is relevant?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: What's vala>
<BlueProtoman> *vala?
<usr13> BlueProtoman: What ever is amiss appears to be in ~/.gimp
<holstein> BlueProtoman: its a package name referenced in the link i gave to a suse post where, so far, that is the only exact same error message i find hen searching
<holstein> when*
<BlueProtoman> usr13: Removing ~/.gimp did not do anything.
<usr13> BlueProtoman: Ok. You just answered what would have been my next question.  .......stumped......
<torsaur> Hello. Is this the right place to ask a question about ubuntu installation?
<the_hydra> BlueProtoman: try to remove gimp and then install again. Probably there were missing dependency
<holstein> i might try a ppa version, as long as i was comfotable purging http://www.noobslab.com/2012/08/install-latest-gimp-282-in-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> torsaur:  yes
<holstein> !install | torsaur
<ubottu> torsaur: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BlueProtoman> the_hydra: Been there, done that, didn't work.
<usr13> BlueProtoman: How did you install gimp?
<the_hydra> BlueProtoman: hm ok
<BlueProtoman> usr13: The usual way, the Software Center.
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, didn't you just removed the gimp ppa ?
 * the_hydra symbol lookup errors, sounds related to linking or missing libs
<holstein> BlueProtoman: i would purge it, and try apt or aptitude
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: I never had the GIMP PPA.
<BlueProtoman> holstein: How do I do that?
<holstein> OerHeks: no.. there was no gimp ppa added
<usr13> BlueProtoman: apt-cache policy gimp |pastebinit
<the_hydra> BlueProtoman: try to run "sudo ldconfig"
<the_hydra> BlueProtoman: just to make sure all libs are correctly linked
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, oke, my bad, just read back, other ppaś but not gimp
<usr13> the_hydra may be on to something....
<dr_willis> wonder if the gtk livs/packages from a ppa may be messing with gimp
<torsaur> Thanks willis, ubottu.  I had gotten it installed, and it looked to be going well. Everytime I try to boot Ubuntu as my OS, though, windows gives me an error saying that is cannot properly operate because of a file. It then gives the file path for ubuntu on my computer and says that there are files missing causing it to be unable to boot.
<the_hydra> dr_willis: likely too...
<torsaur> I get the impression windows doesn't like Ubuntu.
<BlueProtoman> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618323/
<holstein> torsaur: when you boot what? windows? or ubuntu?
<the_hydra> dr_willis: it sounds like gimp looks for a function  but it can't find it in the current gtk libs
<usr13> BlueProtoman: When did this start happening?
<dr_willis> torsaur:  windows? You did a  wubi install INSIDE windows?
<torsaur> When I attempt to boot ubuntu.
<kbchurch> dr_willis or others. Would a kernel update render Unity unable to load, desktop at 1024x768. About all I can do it right-click on the desktop. Restarted and chose the previous kernel but no change. I'm thinking something went wrong with the update and the proprietary nvidia driver.
<BlueProtoman> usr13: I just noticed it tonight.  I don't use GIMP that often, so for all I know it could have happened earlier.
<BlueProtoman> usr13: http://pastebin.com/XBiJQvhF
<dr_willis> kbchurch:  kernel update can mess with the video card drivers..  so yes it could
<dataman> kbchurch: Can you get a terminal shell and uninstall/re-install the NVidia driver?
<torsaur> I did. It seemed to work fine up until that point. Please forgive my technologcal illiteracy
<kbchurch> I can get to terminal.
<dr_willis> kbchurch:  theres way to many people i see weekly with issues where Unity semi-loads up due to some kernel/driver  issues
<usr13> BlueProtoman: What date to you get from  ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/gimp.list  ?
<kbchurch> dr_willis I did not think I was alone in that.
<dr_willis> kbchurch:  had the issue lasst week on a mchine.. i just switched to lubuntu.. it ran fine.. then i tried kde.. it ran fine..
<dr_willis> nvidia-settings may tell you if your nvidia drivers are correctly installed
<BlueProtoman> usr13: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9349 Mar 15 22:24 /var/lib/dpkg/info/gimp.list
<dr_willis> Mine were.. but unity still goofed up on me
<kbchurch> I had a laptop that was not doing much, and not it's doing even less
<bcbc2> torsaur: what version of windows? is it the wubildr.mbr file that's 'missing or corrupted'?
<Guest6896> transform this system Ubuntu
<usr13> BlueProtoman: I'd say that you could have discovered a bug.
<torsaur> It doesn't specify the file, which is annoying. It's windows 8.
<BlueProtoman> Why me?
<dr_willis> does wubi  even work in windows 8? ;)
<bcbc2> torsaur: if it came preloaded with Windows 8 then Wubi doesn't work with it
<usr13> BlueProtoman: You might join #gimp and see if anyting turns up there.  Ask and see...
<torsaur> Is there any way to install?
<bcbc2> torsaur: review the wubi download page. It warns about this (any windows booting with uefi is not supported): http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<dr_willis> torsaur:  normal way  is to use a boot cd/dvd and do a normal install to its own partitions..
<BlueProtoman> usr13: I can't, cryogenics isn't mature enough.
<bcbc2> torsaur: you have to do a normal dual boot with a 64-bit version of ubuntu
<virus> hi
<Guest6896> twine the system over to the NIST repository
<dr_willis> torsaur:  id test by doing a 'normal' install to a flash drive.. from a live-cd setup flash drive..
<virus> hallo do nathing
<torsaur> So I could just move the files into my flash drive and boot from there?
<virus> just formate tour computer
<dr_willis> torsaur:  you MAKE a live-usb flash  drive.. you  dont just copy files to it
<dr_willis> torsaur:  see the  pendrivelinux site for tools to  make one.
<the_hydra> torsaur: unetbootin could help on that
<goodtime> torsaur: are you useing ubuntu?
<Guest6896> i know i know this is the inside of obamas virtual mind matrix
<mtadyshak> I have FIOS internet at home with a wireless router.  I use wired connections  from the router for two laptops. The router gives out IP addresses of the form 10.0.0.x, which I guess is a  local network. I try to move files between the two laptops using WinSCP or PuTTY on Windows  but I cannot connect to the Ubuntu laptop.  Is there something that needs to be enabled on  the Ubuntu laptop to allow other computers to log onto it, or exchange files over th
<bcbc2> torsaur: refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI for info on installing. abd http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows to create a bootable USB
<holstein> BlueProtoman: and the mailing list? or forum? for gimp?
<BlueProtoman> holstein: Not yet.
<virus> gimp
<Guest6896> is this the we?
<the_hydra> mtadyshak: sure you have ssh server installed and running?
<Guest6896> halo
<rodhash> Guys, I've just bought a Samsung 550p5c-ad1 which comes with Win8, how can I resize it to keep a dual-boot?
<rodhash> Win8 has multiple partitions and I'm not sure how to do
<torsaur> Thank you all, you've been very helpful! No, I'm not, goodtime.
<virus> i know how to do
<Guest6896> Win9 is out why are you still on Win8?
<goodtime> ok
<virus> ok
<goodtime> what! oh god
<Guest6896> Win9
<virus> win9 ???
<holstein> BlueProtoman: i say, thats where you will get an answer
<virus> good
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest6896> yes download Win9 from bitorent
<Guest6896> it has updates to support the new HID
<the_hydra> rodhash: i think gparted live cd could help you on that
<goodtime> forget that idea
<goodtime> microsoft must die
<Guest6896> Win9
<Guest6896> goodtime: ITS DEAD
<goodtime> good
<Guest6896> its not even microsoft anymore
<holstein> !ot | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dancasttro> voces ja falaram sobre o beta do 13.04?
<jeanfrancois_> when win 10 ?
<goodtime> sorry
<holstein> take it to the windows channel or the offtopic channel please.. thanks!
<Guest6896> I hereby annull all agreements contracts bonds obligations entered into without full knowledge and consent.
<Guest6896> kal hezekevit shimerevet
<usr13> Most of the active participants on this channel are totally bored with OT comments. (We are here because we are interested in Ubuntu Linux.)
<mtadyshak> I have FIOS internet at home with a wireless router.  I use wired connections  from the router for two laptops. The router gives out IP addresses of the form 10.0.0.x, which I guess is a  local network. I try to move files between the two laptops using WinSCP or PuTTY on Windows  but I cannot connect to the Ubuntu laptop.  Is there something that needs to be enabled on  the Ubuntu laptop to allow other computers to log onto it, or exchange files over th
<ndyhsutr> rodhash: your windows 8 setup is probably gpt partitioning take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<the_hydra> rodhash: i think gparted live cd could help you on that
<the_hydra> mtadyshak: sure you have ssh server installed and running?
<usr13> !samba | mtadyshak
<ubottu> mtadyshak: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<one> Well if the thing would do what I wanted I would also be interested.
<usr13> !openssh-server | mtadyshak
<Taseus> if its just files why not just ftp?
<one> rainbow swat homosexuals on steroids
<one> with guns
<xangua> !ops | one
<ubottu> one: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<usr13> !info openssh-server | mtadyshak
<ubottu> mtadyshak: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB
<pmp6nl> Hello Is "ddrescue --force /dev/zero /dev/sdb log.txt" a good way to erase a hard drive that has bad sectors? Thanks
<usr13> mtadyshak: In other words, sudo apt-get install openssh-server  on the Ubuntu PC.
<the_hydra> pmp6nl: why not using specific tool for that, say DBan?
<pmp6nl> the_hydra, seems easier since I wont have to reboot.  Plus not sure how dban will handle bad sectors
<the_hydra> pmp6nl: dd_rescue is for forensic and data recovery, so IMHO it's not suitable for erasing disk content
<pmp6nl> its an external hd
<usr13> !fsck | pmp6nl
<ubottu> pmp6nl: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<OerHeks> pmp6nl, low level format does not guarantee that bad sectors disappear
<the_hydra> pmp6nl: I suggest to use shred instead
<the_hydra> pmp6nl: but again, I am not sure it can stand against bad sectos
<the_hydra> sectors
<pmp6nl> usr13, OerHeks - thanks, I tried to fix the sectors no good with fsck or running in windows. Im sending the HD back to manufacturer.  the_hydra - shred errors out due to the sectors
<the_hydra> pmp6nl: but all I know, shred can delete data better and make it hard to recover
<Rust> noob needs help with SSH...i've installed on the server created my keys, but when i run "ssh-copy-id username@remotehost" i get and error "no identities found"...what am i doing wrong?
<the_hydra> pmp6nl: ok, then, have you tried running badblock command first?
<the_hydra> pmp6nl: doing that, bad ones are marked first, so it won't be touched
<pmp6nl> the_hydra, yep, I tried that unless I did something wrong
<usr13> pmp6nl: You might want to try:   smartct -a /dev/sd?  |less
<usr13> pmp6nl: and/or hdparm -i /dev/sd?
<vrms> hello guys
<usr13> pmp6nl: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hard_disk_sentinel_linux.php
<usr13> pmp6nl: May be that it is time for new HD
<pmp6nl> Thanks usr13 and the_hydra .  I am sending the HD back to manufacturer
<the_hydra> pmp6nl: ok
<MoltenPopsicle> do you guys have a help channel?
<vrms> this is it
<MoltenPopsicle> ah cool
<Rust> noob needs help with SSH...i've installed on the server created my keys, but when i run "ssh-copy-id username@remotehost" i get and error "no identities found"...what am i doing wrong?
<the_hydra> Rust: so you sure you already ran ssh-keygen?
<usr13> Rust: 64bit?
<Rust> the_hydra: yes i have, as i understand it copy-id will give the pub key to the remote host...32bit
<vrms> does ssh-keygen give you any errors
<vrms> ?
<the_hydra> Rust: hm k
<Rust> vrms: nope
<the_hydra> Rust: check if you really have ~/.ssh directory
<Rust> it's there and so is id_dsa.pub
<the_hydra> Rust: and it contains private and public keys
<Rust> the_hydra: yes
<the_hydra> Rust: maybe you need to fallback using the scp instead
<mtadyshak> ubottu: I can opssh windows between ubuntu 10.04 and 12.04 boxes at home.  From windows Samba, telnet, RealVNC, PuTTY and WinSCP all fail to connect to the Ubuntu boxes at 10.0.0.x
<ubottu> mtadyshak: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rust> the_hydra: scp?
<mtadyshak> s/opssh/open ssh/
<usr13> Rust: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20863/how-do-i-permanently-add-an-identity-for-ssh
<mtadyshak> ls
<usr13> !scp | Rust
<ubottu> Rust: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<usr13> Rust: I'm in favor of just manually entering passwords.
<usr13> ... it's what I do
<vrms> keys are safer, btu I never bothered with keys either
<Dalia> why not talk to ubuntu people
<Dalia> just lonely
<vrms> haha
<vrms> anyone be needing help?
<Taseus> its on an internal network behind a nat why ssh?
<the_hydra> Dalia: hi
<usr13> Taseus: Well, why not ssh?
<mtadyshak> scp works between the ubuntu boxes
<Rust> Taseus: it's a file server in the basement that i just use from a term window
<goodtime> i belive ssh is more secure is why
<the_hydra> mtadyshak: what's the error messages anyway?
<afflicto> I downloaded a cursor theme. How do I install it? Same with gtk themes etc?
<the_hydra> mtadyshak: and also, can you ping the box you wanna ssh to?
<goodtime> it auto installs afflicto
<mtadyshak> Windows just cannot connect.  Make sure that the device allows incoming connections for file or printer sharing.  Can that be enabled on a Ubuntu box?
<kbchurch> dr_willis me again, the nvidia-settings works from terminal, seems to be okay
<Taseus> very true, but on a local home network behind a nat ssh is kind of overkill isnt it? if the keys are being a pita
<goodtime> nothing is to secure
<afflicto> goodtime: Ok.. where to I unzip it though? I suspect it's not /usr/share/themes
<goodtime> hmm
<goodtime> hang on
<X11> how do I clear nat table contents from router please?
<goodtime> yeah thats a pain afflicto
<goodtime> idk realy sorry
<doggles> hi friends, is it possible to download an old version of ubuntu (oneiric or something?) that uses kernel 2.6.39?
<afflicto> goodtime: ok thanks though!
<the_hydra> doggles: yup
<usr13> I set my router up so that all systems have static leases and user-friendly names.  For instance, I have a web server that is named ws and just happens to have most of what I normally access within the same user's space as the PC I normally use, so I just go:  ssh ws
<doggles> the_hydra: cool, where would i find that?
<usr13> ...or scp file-name ws:html/
<ndyhsutr> doggles: here is one place there are others http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<goodtime> theres prob a torrent for it doggles
<the_hydra> doggles: follow the download link in ubuntu.com, it will list various iso files ranging from previous past releases up to latest stable IIRC
<mtadyshak> Nope!  Cannot ping either Ubuntu box from Windows 7 laptop.   I have a wired router with DHCP enabled.  It is connected upstream to my FIOS wireless router via its wired LAN outputs.  Maybe I should turn DHCP off on the downstream wired router?
<doggles> oh okay, i'll try that, thanks
<Dalia> doggles.... just curious.. why you would want to do that??
<dr_willis> kbchurch:  yep. seen all sorts of varity of issues make unity not load properly. if a newly  made user works. that would point to a problem with your other users settings..
<the_hydra> mtadyshak: likely, your Window box and your Ubuntu boxes somehow are in different subnets
<dr_willis> mtadyshak:  you really dont want several dhcp servers on the same lan i imagine
<doggles> Dalia: kind of a long story.  basically that particular kernel has a local priv escalation vulnerability that I want to try to exploit as a learning exercise
<the_hydra> mtadyshak: check all of their IP addresses and the netmasks
<kbchurch> dr_willis: can I make a new user from the terminal?
<dr_willis> kbchurch:  via the adduser command. yes.
<mtadyshak> Good idea thanks!
<the_hydra> mtadyshak: welcome
<kbchurch> I'll try here in a second
<dr_willis> kbchurch:  i would be sure to  install an ssh server. and an alternative desktop  to  fall back on also.. like lubuntu-desktop or jwm, or somtiing just in case
<Amelia28> Hello guys
<the_hydra> Amelia28: hi
<vrms> he llo
<isaias_> Hi
<mtadyshak> The subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 on Win7, 10.04 and 12.04
<isaias_> What's a good book I could buy so I can leads to use the terminal effectively?
<the_hydra> mtadyshak: how about the IP addresses?
<isaias_> Read*
<the_hydra> isaias_: IIRC there is a title "linux command line" by william shotts
<isaias_> The_hydra. You personally recommend this book?
<OerHeks> isaias, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto  ohh, you don't need to buy these pages
<vrms> you really don't need books like that, manpages and search engines should suffice
<kbchurch> dr_willis: I created a new user but the lack of Unity loading remains
<the_hydra> isaias_: i read the free preview chapter and I think it's good, if you don't mind to spend some $$ of course
<one> nope that is not it
<ndyhsutr> isaias_: here is a free pdf download of shotts book. http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<afflicto> if I do a "mv" it will ask if there is a file with the same name right?
<the_hydra> ndyhsutr: ah thanks for reminding
<the_hydra> afflicto: yes
<ndyhsutr> the_hydra: no problem
<afflicto> the_hydra: ok good :P
<the_hydra> afflicto: same thing with cp
<the_hydra> afflicto: if you wanna be sure, use -i so it will always ask for confirmation
<the_hydra> afflicto: check you aliases if mv is already an alias to mv -i
<the_hydra> afflicto: if not, simply do : alias mv = 'mv -i'
<goodtime> hmmmm
<goodtime> ty the_hydra
<the_hydra> goodtime: welcome
<isaias_> Thank you!
<isaias_> :D
 * isaias_ bows
<isaias_> XD
<isaias_> Ehh
<isaias_> Good night
<lxle> funny linux promo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0
<X11> Why are you people not on tor or a vpn.  This is the underground yanno, you have to protect your ip
<dr_willis> hmm..
<dr_willis> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<captine> X11, funny.  i tried Tor when in Shanghai.  was pretty spotty there... think the  government in that place is pretty clever at blocking them
<dr_willis> no need for tor reallt
<dr_willis> really
<X11> Freenode has a server just for tor users
<X11> I'm on Tor
<dr_willis> thrilling.. and well.. basically  off topic for the channel.
<captine> dr_willis, going to shanghai cuts you off from the world... VPN/Tor is the only link to the outside... :)
<wilee-nilee> X11: tor is not as secure as some think
<hualet> captine, are you chinese?
<captine> nope
<captine> Live in Asia now though, and travel a bit for business
<hualet> aptine, ok
<X11> you have to know what you are doing wilee avoiding becoming a bad exit node but just for messengers and xchat...perfect
<wilee-nilee> X11: ah exit nodes exactly
<GentSir> Tor isn't a solution all of its own though. you still need to use encryption for you communications and the such
<X11> oh and Facebook.  I have it on chromium
<Rust> the_hydra: figured out the ssh copy id problem...i forgot i set the server sshd_config to no for password authentication...had to manually copy the pub key...thx for the assist
<Taseus> not to mention profiling on tor as well, not really a geolocation or anything but, people can track your traffic over time
<hualet> we chinese won't get access to facebook, google+ and things like that  without the help of VPN..
<cjfs> no facebook or google+?
<hualet> yeah
 * cjfs moves to China
<cjfs> ;-)
<captine> no youtube
<GentSir> hualet, I read the government in china also monitors traffic, if they see something using an exclusively encrypted connection they send Big Brother to do some legwork to your door
<hualet> captine, yeah, youtube, :-)
<X11> Taseus, the FBI said if it wasn't for Sabu when he leaked his proxy on IRC, they wouldn't have been able to get anyone.  Tor is that tight..the fbi needed an insider to bust the rest.
<the_hydra> Rust: i see :)
<X11> Tor is legit
<the_hydra> Rust: glad you made it
<X11> and Sabu was using "hidemyass" Taseus
<hualet> GentSir, not that bad...
<Taseus> its definately legit, what i am saying is that it is possible to carve out someones data over time
<Taseus> using profiling
<Taseus> not that you will be able to determine who that person is
<GentSir> hualet, slippery slope my friend...
<Taseus> only the information
<X11> They busted one guy Taseus b/c he used the same irc nick on all servers.  some were not uncloaked.
<spason> howdy.  Trying to install 12.04 on asus eee pc with unetbootin.  it says something like 'your install medium is on sda1, you won't be able to change this but might be able to install.  when i try and install, it says there is no root system and to fix it in partition.  i do not know what this means. (noob) help?
<hualet> GentSir, where did your friend live?
<wilee-nilee> spason: the a live cd right?
<wilee-nilee> this
<spason> no cd
<spason> teeny netbook
<wilee-nilee> spason: ok live iso on a usb do you get the question?
<X11> spason, choose / for your root partition and then it will ask you to make a swap partition.  Make swap about 2/10 the size of the hard drive
<spason> it was on usb, but now i took that out and it starts from hard drive...because when usb stick is in it only lets me try and install os onto the stick, not onto hard drive
<Vianstak> saludos
<MisterLizard> sounds a bit like it's treating the install medium as sda
<Taseus> yeah, its just possible for someone on any darknet to have a ton of exit nodes and spy on traffic, compile all the packets and look for similarities and ssl strip the exit to find all sorts of stuff
<spason> i am  to all this, bear with me
<spason> new to all this
<wilee-nilee> spason: check how the usb and HD are read with sudo fdisk -l
<Taseus> not saying that gets anyone caught, im just saying its not "secure"
<wilee-nilee> spason: on occasion the usb and the hd are reversed the usb seems to be showing as sda
<Taseus> anonymizing absolutely
<spason> ha, can't find terminal
<dr_willis> ive seen systems switch sda to be  whatever device they boot from  wilee-nilee  - but only a few. ;)
<wilee-nilee> spason: ctrl-alt-t
<GentSir> hualet, it was from an uncle who lives in bejing
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis: yeah haven't seen it myself for awhile.
<MisterLizard> i have a vague memory of eee pc's treating whatever device was first in the boot order in the bios as the primary drive
<hualet> spason, if it doesn't work, try umount -l /isodevices
<spason> well, now the usb is out.
<dr_willis> bbl
<hualet> GentSir, that kind of info are mostly blocked my the goverment...
<spason> and booting from hd i can choose windows 7 or unetbootin
<spason> can i copy what is in my terminal to show you?
<wilee-nilee> spason: paste it here then post the address  http://pastebin.com/
<spason> how do i copy
<spason> ctrl c doesn't do it
<wilee-nilee> spason: highlight the text righ click copy then paste at site
<IdleOne> spason: ctrl shift c
<CrownWheel> Hey.  Anyone know where I might find drivers for an Intel GMA 3650 graphics chip?
<spason> ok.  pasted.
<IdleOne> you need to give the paste address
<CrownWheel> It's part of the Atom D2700 CPU.
<wilee-nilee> spason: hit submit and ^^^^^
<the_hydra> CrownWheel: i think you need to find it straight to intel.com
<einolla> hi
<CrownWheel> the_hydra, thanks.  You know how to install a 3rd party video driver if I manage to track one down?
<MisterLizard> i've got some memory of booting an eee pc from usb and having the usb drive registering as /dev/sda and the internal drives being /dev/sdb and c. then once the stick was removed the thing rebooted with the internal drive as /dev/sda and it all got confused
<einolla> who is?
<spason> mister: that sounds like what is happening.
<einolla> hi
<einolla> no body
<wilee-nilee> einolla: this is support not chat
<spason> mister: that sounds like what is happening.  AND finally, it says ubi partman failed with error 141
<sianhulo> hey guys, I want to stream a movie from ubuntu to my android phone(they are on the same network), what do you recommend?
<einolla> hi
<einolla> hi
<einolla> hello
<MisterLizard> spason: honestly can't remember how I fixed it :( I think it might have been setting the bios boot options to only boot from the internal drives, then mashing F12 or whatever key to bring up the boot device selector and starting the USB install from there
<IdleOne> !ot | einolla
<ubottu> einolla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<einolla> hi
<spason> http://pastebin.com/wTtLQARG
<spason> can i do bios settings from here, or do i have to reboot?
<the_hydra> sianhulo: i think vlc can do such thing
<einolla> hi
<IdleOne> einolla: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<einolla> yes
<sianhulo> the_hydra, yeah, but, the problem is the android side
<CrownWheel> RE: Intel GMA 3650.  Not promising: http://www.mail-archive.com/discuss@blu.org/msg05571.html
<the_hydra> einolla: just ask
<IdleOne> einolla: then please ask it and stop repeating hi every 30 seconds
<einolla> what
<the_hydra> sianhulo: hmm
<CrownWheel> So, the next question (and, I guess this would be an upstream/mailing list question) is: Is anybody working on a GMA 3650 64-bit driver at all?  For Ubuntu?
<CrownWheel> <-- disappointed.
<spason> So... anyone have any advice?
<MisterLizard> spason: you'd need to reboot to access the bios settings. But I don't have an eee pc anymore to give much more detail
<CrownWheel> Can you run a video driver in WINE?  It sounds like an awful idea...but could I take a Win driver for the chipset and do that?
<MisterLizard> and what I've said is only a vague recollection
<spason> so, reboot and tell it to boot only from hard disk?
<spason> it has been booting from hard disk
<spason> did you look at my paste?  i
<spason> paste bin?  i don't know much about partitioning
<jjkkkk> any free wsywyg html editor ?
<the_hydra> jjkkkk: yes, nv, bluefish
<jjkkkk> whatt's the best editor
<the_hydra> jjkkkk: Kompozer
<OerHeks> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<spason> ok, thanks for the help.  be back in a bit.
<jjkkkk> which one bluefish , kompozer or nv
<the_hydra> jjkkkk: try it by yourself and see which one suits you
<lxle> kick ass linux promo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0
<Guest41435> hi I would like to resolve a laggy computer issue I have been having for a few days
<Guest41435> am using xubuntu and the web browser firefox is using 100 percent cpu
<OerHeks> lxle, please don't spam youtube urls, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Guest41435> or if i have xfce_4 task manager open they split the difference 50/50 , what can I do to resolve this? please thankyou
<lxle> sorry man, i've been getting a kick out of that vid for days
<lxle> lol
<the_hydra> Guest41435: can you recall what did you do up to this laggy situation?
<the_hydra> Guest41435: did you install something? change certain configs? anything?
<Guest41435> I have this dell laptop and installed xubuntu on it recently
<Guest41435> havnt done much else really
<Guest41435> just using facebook youtube
<c|oneman> is it a netbook
<the_hydra> Guest41435: seems like you're eaten by flash plugin
<Guest41435> dell latitude 0620
<the_hydra> Guest41435: and it's normal, since flash plugin is cpu hogger
<spason> ok. back.
<Guest41435> dell latitude 620
<the_hydra> Guest41435: how much RAM you havr?
<OerHeks> the_hydra +1
<spason> how do i make the windows smaller so i can switch between them easily to explain my problem
<Guest41435> i think its two gig
<Guest41435> maybe 1
<c|oneman> try chrome
<the_hydra> Guest41435: ok that's enough these days IMHO
<Guest41435> lol
<the_hydra> Guest41435: i suggest to do full update and see if it makes any difference
<c|oneman> but mostly, try windows if you want flash player performance :P
<Guest41435> but the task manager takes up 50 percent, is flash used there
<Guest41435> as well
<spason> ok, so it says "Your installation medium is on /dev/sda1.  You will not be able to create, delete, or resize partitions on this disk, but you may be able to install to existing partitions there.
<dyan> hi all
<spason> and dev/sda3 is 22mb
<spason> Any help?
<the_hydra> Guest41435: try running this command : sudo ps -eo %cpu,comm --sort -%cpu | head
<Guest41435> when i first turned on the computer the last time i unplugged my internet connection to see if that made a difference and the task manager was at 7 to 10 percent, then i logged on with firefox and a few minutes later the cpu was at 100
<the_hydra> Guest41435: and paste the result in pastebin. that would show the top ten cpu hogger in your system
<the_hydra> Guest41435: the firefox and its flash plugin are very likely the cause
<wilee-nilee> spason: windows has a disk manager resize it with it
<spason> i'm in ubuntu unetbootin
<Guest41435> %CPU COMMAND
<Guest41435> 70.9 xfce4-taskmanag
<Guest41435> 31.8 firefox
<Guest41435> 26.3 sudo
<Guest41435> 23.4 xfce4-terminal
<Guest41435> 16.1 xchat
<FloodBot1> Guest41435: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wayne__> SSDs are awesome
<spason> and resize it to what?  why doesn't it just make it whatever size it needs to be?1
<Guest41435> oops not trying to flood
<wilee-nilee> spason: safest way to resize windows is with it's partitioner, by the way are you backedup?
<wayne__> #UBUNTUOFFTOPIC
<spason> no, i was given this computer.  nothing i need on it.
<spason> i want windows off, ubuntu on.
<spason> seems simple enough.
<c|oneman> delete all partitions then.
<spason> how?
<the_hydra> Guest41435: sheesh, xchat is taking 16%?
<spason> i don't know about this stuff
<h6sidhu> django
<h6sidhu> #django
<spason> i wish there was a noob button
<h6sidhu> lol
<h6sidhu> noob button
<c|oneman> you can use some other boot cd if the ubuntu installer doesn't provide a simple option
<wilee-nilee> spason: then choose the use whole disc in the install, it will overwrite all of it. I think you have a reversed hd usb setup can you post that pastebin of sudo fdisk -l
<c|oneman> like ultimate boot cd, or a seagate cd
<the_hydra> Guest41435: something is fishy...... hopefully your system is not compromised by cracker
<Guest41435> thanks for trying to help
<wayne__> Id just turn one off
<Guest41435> actually my other computer is broken dont know why
<Guest41435> maybe they took them both down
<the_hydra> Guest41435: are you running custom xchat plug ins?
<wayne__> Would you buy an OS's thats made from windows 7 an Linux ''
<spason> http://pastebin.com/LSa6snYT
<Guest41435> this is default xchat from xubuntu install
<the_hydra> Guest41435: next time, install ufw and simply do "ufw enable"
<magixx> can someone explain to me why when i take 8bitpng image with 2 colors (identify shows 2c) and mogrify -resize -depth 2 it comes out with 4colors but looks like shit?
<Guest41435> what is ufw?
<the_hydra> Guest41435: user interface to control firewall
<spason> do you mean 'new partition table'?
<servvs> so I have ubuntu server isntalled and it is working fine except for one issue
<spason> plz help!
<servvs> I have an old crt monitor that I use when I need to do things locally to the server, but all of the text is very small
<Guest41435> so sudo synaptic ufw would install it?
<Guest41435> ill do that now think it will help?
<jose106> how do you remove the entries were people come in and out?
<wilee-nilee> spason: the hd is showing as the HD, there is a use the whole disc option in the install gui have you gotten there and is that where the error you get happens?
<servvs> how can I make the text, or display resolution larger on a local server machine?
<spason> i'm there now, waiting for your advice.  ;)
<spason> i have 3 partitions
<wilee-nilee> spason: If you choose the whole disc option it should install over the whole HD
<spason> i don't see whole disk option
<wilee-nilee> spason: been awile since I have installed, I forget what is there now what are your choices?
<spason> i mean, it doesn't say that but i have /dev/sda chosen as boot loader.  160gb
<the_hydra> Guest41435: I usually use aptitude or apt-get: sudo apt-get install ufw
<Guest41435> ok ill do thaqt
<wilee-nilee> spason: did you choose the something other option?
<Guest41435> synaptic is  too slow with this much cpu being used
<spason> not an option.  dev/sda, sda1 or sda2
<c|oneman> wonder if I can run winxp in Virtualbox on a OpenVZ VPS :D
<the_hydra> servvs: IIRC it is related to display mode. The usual 80x25 mode can be picked by using "vga=791" in kernel parameter I think....recheck with google
<spason> can i do new partition table?
<spason> or is that scary?
<Guest41435> ok ufw is already install , I said ufw in terminal the response given was not enough args
<the_hydra> Guest41435: if you really need the graphical version, install gufw too
<Guest41435> how to open ufw?
<the_hydra> Guest41435: try "sudo ufw enable"
<servvs> the_hydra: how would I change it? I have already changed it in the grub configurations but it didn't help
<VGusev2007> ufw don't support any forward rules. It good for localhost only
<the_hydra> servvs: could you explain what you did earlier in regards to grub config?
<spason> ext4 journaling file system
<wilee-nilee> spason: take a screenshot of where yout at with the prtsc key and paste it here and post the url  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<spason> is that what it's supposed to be/
<wilee-nilee> your*
<spason> rrrrg
<spason> froze
<spason> how do i force quit something
<servvs> I honestly don't remember how I did it, I just followed some instructions I got back from googling
<jose106> how do you disable the lines were people join and wuit the chat?
<servvs> it was the same file you would edit to change whether or not to show the grub boot manager
<wilee-nilee> jose106: what irc client are you using?
<jose106> xchat
<jose106> the ubuntu default
<wilee-nilee> jose106: it is in the prefrences
<the_hydra> servvs: /etc/defaul/grub then
<servvs> also, I have some cron jobs set up, but for some reason I can't find the cron.d file on my system anymore
<the_hydra> servvs: try to list them using crontab -l
<the_hydra> servvs: sorry I meant /etc/default/grub then
<I-and-you> hi
<jose106> wilee-nilee, thanks
<I-and-you> hi
<wilee-nilee> jose106: no problem glad you found it. ;D
<servvs> so if I change the GRUB_GFXMODE= and uncoment it will that work with my issues?
<Guest41435> thankyou the_hydra Firewall is active and enabled on system startup
<I-and-you> hello
<Guest41435> I am installing gufw
<wilee-nilee> I-and-you: you have a support issue?
<the_hydra> Guest41435: welcome
<I-and-you> im too
<servvs> the_hydra, the cron jobs did show with that
<I-and-you> hi
<Guest41435> anything else you suggest for me?
<the_hydra> servvs: maybe it's GRUB_TERMINAL you need to uncomment
<I-and-you> yes
<the_hydra> Guest41435: nothing else right now
<Guest41435> so i shall reboot
<wilee-nilee> I-and-you: this channel works with you starting with the question
<I-and-you> ok
<the_hydra> Guest41435: better reboot, just to make sure everything start from beginning including the firewall
<jose106> wilee-nilee, it worked
<Guest41435> what do i do with the gui is it self explanatory
<Guest41435> ok
<I-and-you> hi
<Guest41435> i reboot now i will be back
<servvs> I really don't want to limit it to the grub terminal only though, would like to have graphics if I need to use them
<I-and-you> what ok
<the_hydra> Guest41435: quite self explanatory, but you'll do fine with basic ufw setting IMHO
<wilee-nilee> I-and-you: be sure to use the nick of who you're addressing as well tyoe a few letters of it then hit tab to complete. :d
<servvs> will it get rid of curses graphics and everything too then?
<the_hydra> servvs: curses still work
<I-and-you> hi kasjopaja
<servvs> ok
<one_> hi
<chunkyhead> hi
<I-and-you> hi
<the_hydra> servvs: frame buffer mode makes output prettier and makes you able to do something like playing video in console AFAIK :)
<the_hydra> ok gtg people
<one_> chunkysoup
<chunkyhead> guys i was wondering if there's a mod in ubuntu, when ubuntu is gonna sleep it shuts screen two three times like how an eyelid does when you are sleepy. are you guys aware of anything of such sort?
<I-and-you> salam
<alank> hi, can anyone help me turn on kernel debugging messages for dvb_usb_device_init
<one_> chunkyhead: it flickers?
<one_> its two or three vms maybe
<one_> has to shut down the virtual machines first
<chunkyhead> one_, i am asking is there such a mod/custom ppa?
<I-and-you> hi gardar
<I-and-you> hi hetal
<placebo> hi the_hydra this is the xubuntu ufw guy
<placebo> I have gufw open
<placebo> it says off
<one_> chunkyhead: oh i dunno thats an odd request
<placebo> status is off
<chunkyhead> one_, lol i was just thinking out loud. there're so many things which we are unaware about, so was wondering if anyone knew they could share
<I-and-you> hi
<placebo> ok i authenticated with password it is now status on
<one_> stop with the we chunkyhead
<chunkyhead> one_, i :P
<one_> look it is password placebo
<spason> wily nilly you still here?
<spason> where do i paste the screenshot for your guys to troubleshoot?
<one_> chunkyhead: i want a ppa or custom repo that will transform the whole system to secure apps
<thoonai> hey
<chunkyhead> one_, have you tried selinux?
<thoonai> my server hangs at setting up ca-certificates
<chunkyhead> one_, oh my bad i didnt read ppa
<one_> oh yeah and apparmor on ubuntu
<chunkyhead> yeah one_ that's decent
<spason> "NO root file is defined"  how to fix this?
<one_> needs to be built from the ground up
<usr13> !paste | spason
<ubottu> spason: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> spason: I can't really help unless you follow instructions. This is very basic stuff the install gui from the live desktop has a where to insall gui that has a install to the whole HD option, I have no idea where you are at without a picture.
<one_> search your memories
<one_> you may find an encoded message
<thoonai> somehow my terminal terminates :(
<thoonai> and nothing ist happening
<chunkyhead> one_, when ubuntu is about to sleep due to inactivity the screen dims and then shuts off? is there a way to dim it 2-3 times and then shut off
<spason> http://imagebin.org/250470
<one_> chunkyhead: you could edit the source code and recompile it, but ive found the source doesnt seem to compile into the binaries distributed
<wilee-nilee> spason: the gui that leads to that one has the whole disc option, thanks that is helpful.
<wilee-nilee> spason: close that window hit back and choose whole disc or whatever it says meaning that.
<chunkyhead> my update manager is screwed up any help fixing that?
<wilee-nilee> spason: sorry just back gets you ti the install choice.
<usr13> chunkyhead: sudo apt-get install -f
<wilee-nilee> the*
<one_> chunkyhead: the brightness setting is going to be part of gnome I'm guessing
<chunkyhead> one_, once i was really sleepy and wasn't using the computer much it started dimming i thought i was dozing off lol
<spason> http://imagebin.org/250471
<spason> is the screen before
<placebo> hello the_hydra thankyou for your prior help gufw is now on I have enabled logging, cpu is at 100 however
<wilee-nilee> spason: so if you hit enter from there you get the first image you showed?
<placebo> what can we do next
<spason> yes
<one_> chunkyhead: well beware of hypnoyics
<placebo> what type of xchat should i install?
<dr_willis> types?
<placebo> this is a default form xubuntu
<one_> theres all types of connections to russian servers compiled into ubuntu at least this one
<chunkyhead> usr13, dude nothing happens, any way i can uninstall and reinstall without purging dependencies?
<dr_willis> theres only  xchat and  gnome-xchat in the repos. theres other irc clients
<placebo> someone advised  installing some extras
<spason> your thoughts?
<one_> during the soviet times they practiced mkultra
<wilee-nilee> spason: not sure why that is happening I have never seen the installer default to the custom default, there should be a gui that has several options resizing what is there, whole disc, or something else which leads you to the first pic you showed
<placebo> mm mkultra? tell more
<chunkyhead> one_, it was only the next day i had realized that more than me it was the computer who was sleeping lol
<placebo> my cpu is at 100% the_hydra suggested ufw ebable so i did
<placebo> and install gufw
<spason> so what should i do?!
<placebo> now cpu still at 100 what can i do next please thankyou guysglas
<dr_willis> placebo:  look in top/htop to see whats using the cpu
<OerHeks> placebo open terminal, type ' top  '  and see what is using 100% ?
<OerHeks> placebo and how do you know it is using 100% ?
<placebo> xfce_4 task manager tells me
<chunkyhead> anyone knows how to switch between OSs (vm) in the lenses there was something which came out i forgot
<placebo> memory 10 swap 0
<one_> hold on i need to get a drink of water
<placebo> processes 136
<wilee-nilee> spason: you can install from the gui you were at but I would not myself, if the normal gui's are not showing you may have a bad download that will just keep causing problems.
<placebo> task manager was at 70
<dr_willis> placebo:  look at the first few lines of  top or htop.
<placebo> firefox goes to 100 then splits to 50 50 with task manager
<one_> partake of the water
<dr_willis> placebo:  and if you close firefox?
<subcool> hey, what software is there to benchmark kubuntu?
<one_> well what they try and do is confidence game to a scientific level
<subcool> i cant find anything everything has dead links
<spason> http://imagebin.org/250472
<spason> new install download wily?
<subcool> Or they are reviews.. wtf?
<placebo> xfce panel and ufw xorg and top and xchat all changing places for first place on top
<one_> they use drugs aslo
<placebo> ufw at 99 percent sometimes
<one_> all different combinations its meta
<hamid2013> hi i downloaded the last version of tor browser but when i click on it it comes with an error massage\
<one_> but these jackasses use the somputer to calculate it
<dr_willis> Gotta love massages ;)
<placebo> what settings might i try on gufw?
<dr_willis> placebo:  perhaps just disable all firewall rules?
<placebo> i just enabled them because for the last three days firefox is too slow to use
<placebo> and task manager shows 100 percent cpu usage
<placebo> the_hydra suggested a cracker so I could enable firewall
<placebo> the_hydra suggested a cracker so I could enable firewall?
<dr_willis> placebo:  your logic totally escapes me...
<placebo> ok
<placebo> so what could be wrong
<placebo> how to fix
<one_> its all run from a computer you should extrapolate the outcome
<wilee-nilee> spason: honestly I think it is a mater of you not being familiar with this install schema, you are at the custom install area, there should be an option before that to just use the whole disc, and yes a iso can download and be corrupted, it is rather dificult for me to really acertain what is really the problem here.
<one_> always see it coming before it comes
<dr_willis> Ive no idea what stuff you have installed.. and you dont seem to be  able to read top output very well.
<placebo> i have just installed xubuntu
<dr_willis> i dont see how gufw would be using a lot of cpu.. there is a % used colum in top.
<placebo> it is a clean install couple weeks ago]
<placebo> I agree
<placebo> I dont see how firefox does either
<placebo> someone suggested it was flash
<one_> what its going to come down to is several aspects working together at the same time to collapse the whole system
<dr_willis> flash is a known cpu hog. and it can go berzerk at times
<one_> gonna have to be as one mind or one man
<placebo> if i open firefox it will be at the top
<dr_willis> the app using the most cpu will be at the top.. if its 5% or 50% - its all relative to what the other apps are using
<one_> the adversary would do something smilimlar
<one_> its just putting peices together
<one_> love of men will grow colder
<one_> it will be very cold
<placebo> ok so i oppened firefox it is jumping around first and second place only thing is one is 70 and the other is 80 at the same time how is that possible?
<one_> cold outside
<placebo> thats more than 100?
<fungoat> Anyone know how to reinstate a missing copy dialog in Unity? "Show Copy Dialog" is not working.
<one_> so what it comes down too is warmim it it
<magixx> how can i get mogrify to actually apply a -colors to a PNG image, currently no matter what it ignores the amount i give it and outputs 256 for png8
<dr_willis> placebo:  htop is easier to read then top i find..
<placebo> ok ill try it
<placebo> is ther a reason that 0 swap is used
<placebo> I have 2498556
<placebo> but none used
<one_> this is the map
<hamid2013> hi i downloaded the last version of tor browser but when i click on it it comes with an error massage\
<thoonai> dpkg --configure -a fails too
<one_> and at several moments it changes
<dr_willis> placebo:  its not needed.. so not used...
<one_> but the last outcome is understood
<dr_willis> hamid2013:  and we are supposed to guess this error message?
<one_> the finality
<one_> dues tues its finite nature
<hamid2013> it says an unexpected error dr_willis
<thoonai> ist no help
<one_> but for those who are aware they see the blindness of other intents
<dr_willis> hamid2013:  run it from a terminal. look for error messages.. dont just double click it.
<one_> all that is seen is the willpoer
<one_> the lack of it
<one_> and the weakness of the adversarials
<dr_willis> one_ take it to someplace else please.. like #foreveralone
<one_> because after the finite closure there is a forever not quite alone
<tucemiux> anyone here uses playonlinux? I'm wondering if I should download the app or install from the software center
<wilee-nilee> one_: hehe pseudo philosophy you momma must be proud. ;D
<OerHeks> tucemiux, use the softwarecentre version, so you getupdates
<dr_willis> tucemiux:  its in the repos. may as well use that
<hamid2013> dr_willis: i run it from there but my mozila doesnt work too its proxy is set
<placebo> I installed htop
<tucemiux> OerHeks, i was wondering about the updates, thats true
<tucemiux> anyone here uses planonlinux?
<one_> wilee-nilee: well no psuedo only not born of a woman let me tell you this there is no decent to hell for the one who creates it
<thoonai> help, my apt-get is coking himself
<wilee-nilee> tucemiux: you mean playonlinux?
<thoonai> choking
<tucemiux> wilee-nilee, yes - im going to try it to play black ops
<mtadyshak> On Ubuntu 12.04 I kill a minicom session from another window.  Now, in the window that was running minicom, when I type <Enter> it keeps printing the prompt on the same line, i.e., it is like there is no <linefeed> char being generated.
<SixtyFold> bleh
<thoonai> somehow java certs aren't installable
<one_> pray for me
<one_> because I am for us
<dr_willis> mtadyshak:  try the 'reset' command in the terminal window
<one_> ok
<one_> now unlike chunkyhead i am going to power it all off
<one_> pull the plug
<wilee-nilee> tucemiux: it can be here is a link that might help, I'm not a gamer and only run word 2010 on playon linux.  http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-call-of-duty-black-ops-in-linux-using-playonlinux/
<thoonai> I've totally no clue
<thoonai> :(
<tucemiux> wilee-nilee, thanks for the link, let me try it now and ill tell you the results
<wilee-nilee> tucemiux: cool. :D
<thoonai> everythin I do produces a the dpkg process wast manually interupted, run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<thoonai> help :(
<wilee-nilee> thoonai: are you using the terminal and if so pastebin erors and commands the whole shebang.
<jose106> i forgot
<thoonai> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618504/
<thoonai> wilee-nilee: searching for the english traslation
<mtadyshak> dr_willis: reset in term window did not help.  Have to close the tab.
<wilee-nilee> thoonai: this ubuntu why are you running that in root?
<thoonai> wilee-nilee: because its an virtual server and I am root
<robert__> The notifications in ubuntu take too long to change. Anyway to speed it up?
<tucemiux> anyone knows of a USB sound card with an optical output that works under ubuntu?
<robert__> tucemiux, search the model of the sound card and see what's supported.
<dr_willis> tucemiux:  i always search the reviews at amazon.com to find devices people say work
<wilee-nilee> thoonai: have you tried this command as well.  apt-get -f install
<SodaPop_> #join
<thoonai> wilee-nilee: I try the -f things the last, :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618514/ this happens if try dpkg --configure -a
<thoonai> and then the terminal hangs
<thoonai> wilee-nilee: this happens if I try -f: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618519/
<wilee-nilee> thoonai: this a debian server?
<dr_willis> err.. dpkg --configure -a     can take a long time to finish
<thoonai> wilee-nilee: no its ubuntu 12.04 2 LTS
<thoonai> dr_willis: how long?
<tucemiux> wilee-nilee, it's installing!  But black ops is going to take 22 minutes to install o.
<tucemiux> o.O
<wilee-nilee> thoonai: leave ot the java info when you run the -f coomand
<thoonai> and why does the terminal hangs and the process quits?
<wilee-nilee> tucemiux: so long to wait for the fun lol.
<dr_willis> thoonai depends on how many packages you got going.. its hanging.. because its running and hasent printed any output yet.. i imagne.. so its not hanging at all
<dr_willis> thoonai run top in a 2nd shell and watch it perhaps?
<thoonai> dr_willis: nothing happens :(
<dr_willis> 'thats a rather vague statement.....
<thoonai> there is no process running
<dr_willis> top is not showing dpkg running?
<dr_willis> does ps ax | grep dpkg show it?
<Acidous> hi
<thoonai> top isn't displaying it, ps aux | grep dpkg shows it
<thoonai> but java is running
<Acidous> does anybody know how to make an extrenal hdd a multiboot? im using windows but i want to make the multiboot with some linux distributions like ubuntu and other 2
<thoonai> as top shows it
<wilee-nilee> Acidous: the OS's will run prety slow.
<wilee-nilee> Acidous: I don't do private.
<thoonai> Acidous: wilee-nilee is right, but you must select the bootable device every time in your bios or you hva to substitute your bootloader
<thoonai> wut?
<thoonai> (07:38:19 AM) mode (+o ubottu) by ChanServ
<thoonai> (07:38:20 AM) mode (-bo *!*@99-120-141-251.lightspeed.jcvlfl.sbcglobal.net ubottu) by ubottu
<thoonai> is this?
<wilee-nilee> Acidous: I do not do private talk you will have to use the channel, a external usb HD will n ot transfer the data as fast as the internal HD, they will ran rather chunky.
<thoonai> dr_willis: It shouldnt take so long
<thoonai> :(
<IdleOne> thoonai: the bot gained +o then removed a ban and took away +o (-bo)
<thoonai> IdleOne: the bot was banned?
<Acidous> i dont have a problem pushing the f9 (in my case) to select the bootable device but i tried using xboot, then checked using the QEMU and it loks ok..
<IdleOne> thoonai: no.
<Acidous> then i attempt to boot from the ext hdd and nothing happened...automatically send me to windows
<IdleOne> thoonai: notice the space between the host that was banned and the nick ubottu.
<wilee-nilee> Acidous: you have a OS installed on the HD>?
<thoonai> IdleOne: thanks ok now I see
<Acidous> my pc is running windows
<thoonai> back to my problem, somehow its not doing anythin :|
<wilee-nilee> Acidous: you have top have a install on the hd or a bootloader in the mbr and something to bot to boot the HD
<wilee-nilee> to*
<Acidous> ?
<Platz> hi.  shouldi prefer the 'ip addr/route' command over the 'route' command to build a quick temporary network?  Which is the preferred command?
<wilee-nilee> Acidous: If you want to boot the external it needs a operating sytem on it.
<Acidous> on the external hd?
<thoonai> Acidous: sure
<thoonai> Acidous: else you must use wubi or an vm
<Acidous> so i must install for example...ubuntu then make a partition to install kali linux?
<thoonai> but to run an os you must install it
<chunkyhead> what is the logout shortcut on ubuntu?
<galaxys4> there is an icon - a man with an arrow
<galaxys4> it's on your taskbar
<wilee-nilee> Acidous: you would be better using a big flash usb for this a disc hard drive will be rather frustrating, or just set up the internal HD to multiboot.
<thoonai> dr_willis: how long should it take?
<Acidous> well i think the best option is the live cd's hehehe
<Anubis> hi. i'm receiving thos message: /tmp/(...):no space left on device.
<Acidous> but if i only install ubuntu on the ext hdd can work properly?
<Anubis> this is the output of df -H: overflow   1.1M  1.1M  0 100% /tmp
<wilee-nilee> Acidous: Acidous depends on your definition of properly, I suggest you google transfer rates with internal and external drives.
<lunitik> Anubis: Did you make /tmp a separate partition or just do the default install?
<JamieThTpwrm> transf rates are curious.  looked at a walltime review for some ssd vs high end consumer hdd's recently.
<Anubis> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thoonai> I can't even install strace to look what the program does or tmux/screen to start in it because everything I want to do produces a do reconfigure -a
<JamieThTpwrm> like other specs--the timing specs to drives sometimes come to depend on "other" factors.  size of cache or protocols the drives are using or something
<Anubis> lunitik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618542/
<lunitik> thoonai: have you actually ran that command? I'm sorry, I haven't really followed, but if you give me the output of any errors I can probably help you
<thoonai> lunitik: it hangs and fails and does nothinh
<thoonai> -h+g
<lunitik> Anubis: I have no idea what the overflow filesystem is
<lunitik> thoonai: that isn't helpful at all
<thoonai> lunitik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618504/
<lunitik> thoonai: what kinds of things are you attempting to get an error? (will look at paste now)
<thoonai> lunitik: did this and then I did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618514/
<tucemiux> wilee-nilee, now its updating black ops, its another 6 minute wait!
<thoonai> lunitik: then after 10 minutes I closed the terminal on my side and started a new ssh session to my server
<lunitik> thoonai: can you please give me those again preceded by LANG=c so I have some clue what they say?
<lunitik> thoonai: so for instance LANG=c apt-get install whatever
<lunitik> thoonai: but add sudo to that, and if it breaks LANG= I'll be mad
<thoonai> lunitik: what the heck?
<thoonai> it worked O.O
<thoonai> lunitik: I <3 u
<lunitik> thoonai: I'm confused, I did nothing except try to get output in English
<thoonai> lunitik: It fixed the problem, but the output is germen though
<thoonai> german
 * lunitik doesn't get it
 * thoonai neither
<lunitik> thoonai: I don't have to understand if the issue is resolved now, though
<thoonai> lunitik: first dpkg said it was manually aborted
<lunitik> thoonai: if you run into any more issues, let me know
<thoonai> lunitik: thanks a  lot
<thoonai> :)
<sianhulo> hello people. I'm having trouble trying to stream a movie from vlc to my phone. My phone detects my ip as if it were straming but doesnt detect the streaming itself(so it sees my computer but not the wht's being streamed)
<Amelia28> Hi I am having issues changing the owner trust of my key to my certificate, it says that change was successful but it doesnt actually change. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<sianhulo> i've tried with some apps and all are the same(even the the oficial vlc app)and it seems that I can't see my streaming in MY pc, because when trying 192.168.x.x:8080 it just says 403 forbidden(though, for some reason i don't know i can see that i'm streaming something when entering 127.0.0.1)
<lunitik> sianhulo: you would probably have more luck in #videolan (/j #videolan) as that is rather specific
<sianhulo> lunitik, thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> sianhulo: maybe this can help: http://maketecheasier.com/install-vlc-shares-in-ubuntu-and-stream-videos-to-android/2011/02/25
<sianhulo> lotuspsychje, than you too
<lunitik> sianhulo: Check lotuspsychje's link, but still you should consult #videolan if it isn't resolved there
<lunitik> Amelia28: How do you know the change wasn't successful?
<Amelia28> bc when I go back to the new is not highlighted
<Amelia28> to the *menu
<lunitik> Amelia28: try logging out and back in or 'source /whatever/file/contains/the/config' to reload it
<lunitik> Amelia28: I would trust the output of the command, so this ensures your session is using the new config once it is set
<Amelia28> @lunitik
<Amelia28> got you
<Amelia28> I will try this
<c2tarun> steam somewhere downloaded 12Gigs for a crap game which is not working, now I wan't to delete it but I am not able to find out where is it? Can anyone please tell me that?
<c2tarun> it is not in ~/.steam its only 9 KB folder
<lunitik> c2tarun: I have not actually ran steam here, so you will have to bare with me to find it: please throw ls -a from your home dir to paste.ubuntu.com
<Boston65> anyone running wine in ubuntu?
<lunitik> c2tarun: Hmm, given that, cd .config and see there?
<lunitik> Boston65: Do you have a more specific question?
<c2tarun> lunitik, ls for home is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618566/
<Platz> Boston65: I've tried a few programs in wine with varying success
<Boston65> I have wine installed, but how do I get an application into the /c:/ folder to run it?
<lunitik> c2tarun: askubuntu.com says it is stored in ~/.local/share/Steam
<c2tarun> lunitik, for .config folder its here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618567/ but in that also I am not able to find out
<c2tarun> lunitik, thanks a lot :)
<Platz> Boston65: do you have an .msi or installer for the program?  wine will put it in the right place
<jackingov> hmmf windows trolls are active here too
<lunitik> Boston65: you just run the installer via 'wine /path/to/installer'
<lunitik> jackingov: He isn't trolling, this is perfectly legit
<Boston65> I thought you ran them from the wine config
<lunitik> Boston65: no, you run them using wine
<lunitik> Boston65: wine-config configures wine, not applications
<lunitik> Boston65: There is playonlinux in the archive if you want a pretty interface to do this
<Boston65> ok  will look for this installer.
<lunitik> Boston65: dmesg will tell you if the CD was mounted, and where... else it'll be what you downloaded probably
<Boston65> where is this archive with playon linux
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Boston65
<ubottu> Boston65: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (quantal), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<sianhulo> ugh, cannot even go through the tutorial bc the first file fe have to edit "doesn't exist" and video lan is pretty much dead. I'll have to keep googling
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to log into the student website at myUnisa, my.unisa.ac.za.  Each time I type in my login and password it tells me that I have typed in an invalid login/password.  I have checked Caps lock, and typed the details in my word processor to see if one of my keys is faulty, but all seems fine.  I am doing it through Firefox.  If I boot into Windows and attempt to log in through Firefox there it works perfectly first time.  A
<Ascavasaion> ny idea as to what could possibly be wrong?
<Boston65> from my desktop in Ubuntu, how do I get there?
<lunitik> Boston65: I would just search in the dash for play
<Platz> Should I prefer the 'ip addr','ip route' commands over the 'route' command to build a quick temporary network?  Which is the preferred command?
<artrei> how to build using cmake?
<Boston65> not there
<susundberg> mkdir build; cd build ; cmake ../; make all
<lunitik> Platz: ip() is preferred, but whatever works for you is fine
<lunitik> Boston65: And you installed it?
<Platz> lunitik: thanks!
<Amelia28> I can't change trust owner to my certificate, it says it was changed successfully but when I check again my certificate is not highlight, non of the options are highlighted actually....I have logged out, restarted, reinstalled..Anyone has any suggestions?
<Boston65> no I did not install playonlinux
<lunitik> Boston65: What version of Ubuntu?
<Arthur_N> I'm having trouble writing a file with dd to an SDHC card - after 1 GB it says device is full, even though it's clearly not. I've already tried with 4 different cards and I get the same problem with each. I'm really getting desperate now
<Boston65> 12.04
<artrei> susundberg what is the meaning of "make: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop."
<lunitik> Boston65: sudo apt-get install playonlinux - but note it is only a frontend like codeweavers, if you know what the installer for this app is, wine thatinstaller will work fine
<Boston65> Ok I installed playonlinux
<lunitik> Boston65: that assumes the app actually works on wine... appdb.winehq.com to find out others experience with it.
<lunitik> Boston65: playonlinux is good because it provides a GUI for all this stuff, and also gives some custom wine configs per app to make them work, but if your app isn't there then it won't be much help
<Boston65> will try it. Thanks for the help
<lunitik> Boston65: playonlinux should now show up in the dash, but the way
<lunitik> by the way*
<Boston65> yes it was, I clicked on it, now it says refreshing, now it says there is an updated version of it 4.1.9
<sianhulo> can someone(with vlc installed)tell me if they  have this file in your computer? sudo gedit /usr/share/vlc/lua/http/.hosts
<tucemiux> anyone here uses playonlinux?  Once you have a game installed, how do you start it?
<Amelia28> change owner trust is kleopatra is not working
<Amelia28> anyone know how to fix this?
<Boston65> I'm at the install menu now
<Boston65> when they say playonlinux, there not talking about games, they mean run programs?
<dr_willis> it might be a good idea to check the playonlinux web site for tutorials on using it.
<dr_willis> it can run games or apps.
<dr_willis> you use the POL tool to run the games/apps installer i recall..
<lunitik> Boston65: it should do games and apps, but transgaming isn't as open as codeweavers, so wine itself is more functional for regular apps
<dr_willis> been ages since i last used it
<Boston65> OK thanks will do.
<dr_willis> I cant even rember the wine history any more..   WineX became playonlinux dident it?
<dr_willis> or am i showing my age again. ;P
<lunitik> dr_willis: not that I recall, playonlinux is just a GUI offering custom configs for various things in an open way
<Boston65> I want to run a windows program power post
<lunitik> dr_willis: winex is a closed version of wine using some proprietary thing for DirectX
<wubino> Any shortcuts around 12.10 to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04?
<dr_willis> Boston65:  download its installer   then wine thatappsinstaller.exe   and wine should try to instggall it.
<dr_willis> wubino:  you go LTS to LTS  or  go each release to next release till you get to a lts...
<dr_willis> so no.. ;)
<lunitik> wubino: Not really, only LTS -> LTS and release -> release are supported as upgrade paths I think
<dr_willis> if you want 13.04 - you may want to do a clean install..
<replicant> silly question.. i've setup a linode server and would like to be able to have ssh traffic available via a subdomain like tunnel.domain.com instead of xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -p 22.. i realize this is not a "safe" thing to do.. this is just a little sandbox server for tinkering around with linux. at any rate, i've managed to get reverse proxying setup via nginx to have web traffic for different subdomains point to
<dr_willis> since any bug reports would be best done from a clean install.
<replicant> various sservices at different port numbers.. just didn't know if there was a way with ssh traffic
<Jordan_U> Boston65: There are many native news readers available for Ubuntu.
<sianhulo> guys, i'm getting "** (gedit:20607): WARNING **: Could not connect to session bus" when trying to open gedit with sudo
<lunitik> dr_willis: You type too fast... from now on you have to type "s mississippi, l mississipi, o mississippi, w mississippi"
<dr_willis> Jordan_U:  newsgroups? should be several in the repos
<lunitik> sianhulo: don't do that
<wubino> Is 12.04 getting better?  I really dislike upgradeing to "the new release" as the bleeding edge hurts at some point but 13.04 sounds like a winner
<dr_willis> im quick on my keyboard on my tablet. ;)
<lunitik> sianhulo: gksudo guiapp
<Boston65> yes I am running Sabnzbd, I want to post also.
<sianhulo> lunitik, gksudo is giving no logs
<lunitik> wubino: yes, each point release brings some modern things while maintaining a stable core
<lunitik> sianhulo: that isn't very helpful
<lunitik> sianhulo: why can't you just use nano or vi?
 * lunitik doesn't usually run GUI's as root
<wubino> lunitik: thanks.... I guess I will stay the course at least until 13.04 is an official release
<Boston65> thanks everyone, great info.
<OerHeks> sianhulo, that 'error:  is not really an error, just a message.
<lunitik> wubino: cool, 12.04 won't get the Qt Unity, but other than that, most apps should get upgraded
<sianhulo> Well, then I have no idea, because gedit is simply not starting when trying sudo or gksudo
<sianhulo> and I'm not fond to non-gui editors
<Jordan_U> Boston65: There are many native tools which will allow you to post to usenet as well.
<piMatrix> Hello, guys. I have a file called "myfile.mk" which if I am right is a makefile. When I run make "myfile.mk" it says: make: Nothing to be done for `linux.mk' which is not correct because the result should be an exe from a source file. I tried only with "make" but result is the same. Am I doind something wrong?
<lunitik> piMatrix: Well, yes, question is what, which idk
<OerHeks> piMatrix, "result should be an exe" ?
<lunitik> File extension is irrelevant really though
<lunitik> Unix defines MIME types, file names are just strings
<lunitik> well, just text, MIME and text are strings, blah
<lunitik> file myfile.mk will tell you what the OS makes of the file
<piMatrix> OerHeks: I have a source file (.c file) and the makefile should compile the file and produce "exe". That's what I mean and this is why I think that "There is something that should be done".
<piMatrix> lunitik: It says ASCII text
<piMatrix> after the command "file myfile.mk"
<dr_willis> http://mrbook.org/tutorials/make/
<dr_willis> says make -f makefilename
<lunitik> piMatrix: anyway, I would guess you need mingw32 since it is a exe for output you are looking for.
<dr_willis> piMatrix:  you are wanting to make a windows executable from this code?
<dreki> I am using a laptop with hybrid Intel and Nvidia graphics cards and I am using bumblebee to manage them. My Nvidia card has 1 gig of video ram but i think it is only using 256mb of it. I ran "lspci -v -s 00:02.0" and got "Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]" Anyone have any idea wht i can do about this?
<piMatrix> dr_willis: thank you for the link: my problem was that I have several make files in this directory. When I run make -f myfile.mk, it works. Thank you guys!
<lunitik> dreki: that won't be the full output of that commend, please give the rest
<lunitik> dreki: also, are you sure that is the video card and not the onboard?
<lunitik> Kernel driver in use: would help you differentiate
<dreki> lunitik I shortened it  for IRC's sake one second
<lunitik> dreki: paste.ubuntu.com
<lunitik> dreki: while you're at it, lspci output too, please
<lunitik> (it tells us enough to know what the video cards command would be, I'm pretty sure this is onboard)
<dreki> I am not sure that is for the nvidia card, but when I "optirun" that graphics benchmark i was talking about, it runs on the nvidia card but says 256m vram
<dreki> ok one sec
<dreki> lunitik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618632/
<lunitik> dreki: can we please see "lspci -v -s 01:00.0" now?
<lunitik> dreki: the other one is indeed the onboard, btw... i915 is intel graphics
<lunitik> dreki: Also, do you see why I'm using 01:00.0 ?
<dreki> lunitik: i had to run optirun for that command to work so i would say that this is the nvidia card. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618636/
<sianhulo> I had to create a new .hosts files because gedit wouldn't open with sudo and then replace the old with the new with sudo. how troublesome you are vlc.
<dreki> yes i think i do understand why. because of "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev ff)"
<sianhulo> But now I can finaly.... just control the timing on the movie. I'm oficially mad
<lunitik> dreki: yup
<lunitik> dreki: This does say only 256mb still though, I'm not sure how much I trust optirun though, is this something from nvidia?
<tom_> how can I figure out why my 2nd (identical) ATI card is not being recognised?
<tom_> lspci picks it up
<tom_> but Xorg.0.log does not show any connections
<dreki> Well because my laptop uses hybrid video cards i have to use bumblebee to manage them because ubuntu cant (or in my case xubuntu at the moment).
<dreki> lunitik: http://bumblebee-project.org/
<NotSoGood> If there any precautions to take when stuffing more than one graphics card in an ubuntu box?
<NotSoGood> Like particular things that are shurely not to work?
<Sonikk> NotSoGood: sometimes its hard even with one card. so good luck ;)
<NotSoGood> Can i run ATI and Nvidia cards in the same box?
<Arthur_N> NotSoGood: no that will not work
<galaxys4> ati crossfire + nvidia sli?
<NotSoGood> no
<NotSoGood> just boring multi seat stuff
<galaxys4> + intel hd isp?
<galaxys4> s/isp/igp
<dr_willis> are you just asking out of curiosity - or doyou actually have this setup?
<bekks> Arthur_N: Why not?
<Arthur_N> ever heard about a thing called "drivers"?
<NotSoGood> I've been running multiseat with Xephyr for a while
<Arthur_N> several graphics drivers can't run at the same time
<NotSoGood> but be as its lacking good hardware accel
<Arthur_N> at the very least not from different manufacturers
<bekks> Arthur_N: Ever heard of the fact of using multiple devices, even from different vendors?
<Arthur_N> graphics are different, trust me
<NotSoGood> I dont want them to be in the same X session
<NotSoGood> separate xconf files and instances would be fine
<NotSoGood> actually separate X instances is what i want
<bekks> Running different X sessions on different X servers using different xorg.conf works perfectly-
<bekks> Thats how multiseat setup actually do work.
<Arthur_N> I know that even SLI and Crossfire with 2 NVIDIA or two AMD cards are not likely to work well on Linux (since they don't make drivers good enough)
<NotSoGood> bekks, being on a single card currently i have to use Xephyr
<bekks> NotSoGood: Yes.
<NotSoGood> Well i dont want to crossfire the sli
<NotSoGood> that would be absolute complete bonkers
<dreki> lunitik: while looking around on the website for bumblebee i found out how to optirun nvidia-settings and in there it says i have a gig of vram so i dont know why that graphics benchmarking program and lspci were both saying otherwise but my guess would be that it is a bumblebee issue
<NotSoGood> bekks, so there is no problem running  one X with Ati driver and another with Nvidia driver?
<samy_b1> do you guys know why would dhclient3 disable ipv6 on the interface thats running on ?
<dreki> lunitik i just hope that programs i run are not really limited to 256mb of ram
<tom_> i am unable to configure a second ATI card - http://askubuntu.com/questions/240316/xubuntu-does-not-recognise-second-identical-ati-graphics-card
<bekks> NotSoGood: There shouldnt be.
<dreki> lunitik 256mb of vram i mean
<tom_> can anyone see anything wrong with my xorg.conf etc?
<helmut_> hi
<lunitik> dreki: They shouldn't be, maybe the drivers are managing it and not letting the kernel in on it
<inashdeen> hi, is there a possbility to change the ui of libre
<lunitik> inashdeen: umm, no
<inashdeen> so sad, oh well, tq
<lunitik> inashdeen: do you mean something else, like language or something?
<inashdeen> lunitik: more of the ui colour i guess
<lunitik> inashdeen: That will be obeying the theme, which can be changed
<inashdeen> can we do a change specifically for libre?
<lunitik> inashdeen: libreoffice supports firefox personalities or whatever too
<lunitik> 4.0*
<lunitik> inashdeen: 4.0 isn't in any released version of Ubuntu though
<inashdeen> how can I do that? by the way , is there a way to put a shortcut to app on the upper bar of dash?
<Amelia28> my decyption programs have stopped working and I think is a change in my system causing but dont know  what
<Amelia28> I cant even create a key
<NotSoGood> Wish id thought about the need for acceleration when i bought gfx cards last time... then i'd just get a bunch of cheap ones.... last time i set up multiseat acceleration was not a big deal for desktop....
<Amelia28> is like something is blocking Kleopatra from working
<lunitik> inashdeen: will be able to do something like this: http://m.h-online.com/resize/zoom/imgs/43/9/6/9/6/6/8/libreoffice-personas-79a1b8189f65c7ee.png
<lunitik> Still not that much of a diff though
<NotSoGood> But now it seems even scrolling in the fking browser is depending on gpu acceleration.... what has the world come to
<lunitik> NotSoGood: can be turned off  :/
<inashdeen> that is basically what I need? :) how to do it lunitik:
<NotSoGood> Lunar_Lamp,
<lunitik> NotSoGood: Why have the CPU do anything pertaining to graphics?
<ikonia> NotSoGood: tone down the language please, removing a letter is not acceptable
<lunitik> inashdeen: like I said, it isn't in a released Ubuntu, you need to find a PPA with libreoffice 4.0 if you absolutely can't do without
<lunitik> NotSoGood: CPU is optimized for computation, GPU is optimized for displaying the result... you want the wrong tool to do the job, when the rest of the world understands what the right tool is.
<inashdeen> lunitik: i am downloading one now though http://www.libreoffice.org/download/?nodetect
<z3n0ps> \m/
<ikonia> inashdeen: is that meant for the ubuntu version you are using ?
<dreki> lunitik: It isn't. I ran that graphics benchmarking while I had nvidia-settings open and i could see vram usage was around 700mb. So I guess you were correct, the drivers are managing it without letting the kernel in on it.
<lunitik> inashdeen: Could have just used this: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases but whatever
<inashdeen> ikonia: it does says .deb, I assume its for ubuntu.
<ikonia> inashdeen: then you assume wrong
<ikonia> inashdeen: deb is a package format, nothing more
<dreki> lunitik: thank you for helping me.
<lunitik> dreki: proprietary drivers are neat
<inashdeen> ikonia: well, i will run it first, and see how it goes, if the installation is all well, i will tell ya :)
<lunitik> inashdeen: Please just do what my link says
<ikonia> inashdeen: yeah, why not use a proper version, better to install something random that may wreck your machine then try to fix it, instead of doing it right first time
<lunitik> inashdeen: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-prereleases && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sayed> hiii
<dreki> lunitik: also can you explain why "optirun nvidia-settings -c :8" worked to pull up nvidia-settings and "optirun nvidia-settings" did not? Particularly, what did the :8 part of that command do?
<Sayed> anyone there???
<ikonia> Sayed: more than 1600 people
<lunitik> dreki: I cannot, sorry
<JamieThTpwrm> 1688 of us are actually watching every word you say sayed ;)
<dreki> lunitik thanks anyway
<lunitik> JamieThTpwrm: eh, at most 20 are actually looking
<Sayed> just installing Ubantu 10.4 server could u pls tell me which file system i use after creating parttion???? pls help
<Sayed> just installing Ubantu 10.4 server could u pls tell me which file system i use after creating parttion???? pls help
<ikonia> Sayed: it's up to you, the default is ext4
<lunitik> I don't even remember what ext4 was like back then
<ikonia> Sayed: you only have to type it once, the OS is called "ubuntu"
<ikonia> lunitik: it was fine
<JamieThTpwrm> a linux advocate geek i liked once berated me a bit for suggesting cpu operations get offloaded onto graphics cards--wasn't someone seeing the future of supercomputing at the time apparently :)
<kgalahassa> someone can give latex chanel?
<Sayed> but after selecting ext 4 itz not continuing?
<ikonia> kgalahassa: we are not a yellow pages of channel
<lurkki_> Sayed member to do swap..at leat 500mb
<Sayed> i m giving 250 gb
<kgalahassa> join #latex
<inashdeen> ok thanks, is using ppa now. another thing is, is there a way to put a shortcut app on the upper bar of dash?
<lunitik> JamieThTpwrm: It isn't even the future of supercomputing... supercomputers already use GPU's for physics simulations as long as I've been alive
<lunitik> JamieThTpwrm: I'm 28
<ikonia> Sayed: what tool are you using to partition it ?
<ikonia> Sayed: actually read through this document
<Sayed> i m using ubantu 10.4 server fresh installation disk
<ikonia> !install | Sayed
<ubottu> Sayed: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Sayed: it's called "Ubuntu" - not "ubantu"
<Sayed> kk
<the_dark_knight> Hi, how do I use github from command line like subversion? please help. google-search doesn't help.
<Sayed> ubantu fresh installation after giving partrion space 250 gb for installing not procedding???
<ikonia> the_dark_knight: it's just "git"
<JamieThTpwrm> lunitik, it was the future back then--which they simply didn't see.  views of optimal uses for buses, processing units, and other components of architecture, sometimes evolve or otherwise change over time
<ikonia> Sayed: read the document ubottu just gave you about how to install
<ikonia> Sayed: it's probable you've not setup the partitions correctly
<the_dark_knight> ikonia: hey thanks. I got it - http://www.vogella.com/articles/Git/article.html
<ikonia> Sayed: and for the last time - it's called "Ubuntu" - not "ubantu"
<ikonia> the_dark_knight: bravo
<Sayed> i had divided partion in 2 equal spaces 250 for C 250 for D
<ikonia> Sayed: there isn't a "C" and a "D" drive in ubuntu, thats why I'm telling you to read the install document
<kgalahassa> what difference ext3 and ext4
<ikonia> kgalahassa: later version more features.
<Sayed> anyone ther??
<ikonia> Sayed: yes, as you've been told
<kgalahassa> ikonia, which is later version?
<ikonia> kgalahassa: think about it, which one has the bigger number
<ikonia> kgalahassa: which came first 3 or 4
<RevBuddha> test
<kgalahassa> ikonia,ok
<Sayed> after detacting disk tell me the exact method how to create partion plz help coz dis is my first time
<dr_willis> when in doubt.. go with the defaults ;)
<ikonia> Sayed: READ the document you've been given
<dr_willis> sayed #1 thing to do while reading.. would be make a backup in case the system breaks during the install
<dr_willis> for windows.. i would be sure to have a dvd-recovery disk set made.. and backups of any imporntant user files
<Sayed> i am installing using CD Ubuntu 10.04 server edition not able to find details itz showing of USB help
<dr_willis> Sayed:  why are you using the server edition?
<Ben64> why 10.04 too
<dr_willis> Sayed:  if you want to play with the server.. id run it in virtualbox to leran how things work
<c|oneman> I just got a vps, I can choose from several versions of ubuntu... is there any reason I'd not want the lastest 12.10... and instead would want 11.10?
<ikonia> I give in, this is pointless, Sayed if you won't listen, you will fail
<Sayed> coz we r deploying database software on it
<RevBuddha> Oh god if this is your first time and you've also got a windows partition on there, you may want to download a virtual machine software like VirtualBox and to some virtual installs and play with Unix before you stick it on a partition of your hDD
<RevBuddha> just sayin
<ikonia> Sayed: use the desktop version - it has a gui
<dr_willis> c|oneman:  i used 12.10 onmy DigitalOcean VPS ;)
<dryhay> hi. sometimes my ibus stops working. why it stops? how to call it back? ubuntu forums related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116673
<Ben64> c|oneman: you should choose between 12.04 and 12.10 depending on how new you want all the software
<c|oneman> so theres no real reason to install old versions? I thought lots of linux people did this
<doomlord> can ubuntu's default windowmanager do transparent titlebars (but opaque title text)
<Ben64> c|oneman: 12.04 is LTS - long term support - could be good for servers
<dr_willis> c|oneman:  if you got some legacy app that requires an old version.. perhaps.
<Sayed> last time we installed but our main team member is not present itz on prority need to install server version
<ikonia> Sayed: use the desktop version - it has a gui
<c|oneman> are new versions significantly more bloated?
<ikonia> c|oneman: no
<Sayed> could u provide me url to download
<dr_willis> c|oneman:  for a server install? no.
<ikonia> Sayed: wwww.ubuntu.com
<c|oneman> I'm gonna install GUI as well/
<dr_willis> c|oneman:  and how to youplan on using the gui?
<Capprentice> Is it possible to remove all various session entries (desktop env. s) from the login section ? I dont use them but they are needed for various applications. I only want to remove the entries.
<Ben64> usually vps's come preinstalled
<c|oneman> well, mostly I won't, it probably won't be started half the time. Does the GUI need to be running to run VirtualBox?
<Sayed> which version u reccomond
<dr_willis> Sayed:  12.04 or 12.10
<ikonia> hang on
<dr_willis> Sayed:  depending on how new your hardware is
<ikonia> we don't know his software requirements
<Ben64> c|oneman: virtualbox works on command line, but it requires a lot of reading of the manual
<ikonia> if he was told to install 10.04 - he made need 10.04
<dr_willis> i dont think he knows his requirements either
<dr_willis> ;)
<ikonia> Sayed: speak to your support guy who installed the last one - and ask him
<Sayed> is it possible to deploy file server on desktop flavour???
<dr_willis> Sayed:  install a service.. you got a server
<ikonia> yes
<dr_willis> desktop or server edition.. dosent matter
<Capprentice> Sayed, this is not recomemded as GUI apps tends to crash.
<ikonia> c|oneman: that is nonsense
<ikonia> c|oneman: sorry not you
<ikonia> Capprentice: that is utter nonsense
<ikonia> Sayed: running a file server on a desktop install will be fine
<Capprentice> nah ! i have seen it.
<dr_willis> I set up my xbmc video player box as a file server..
<Sayed> kk
<Ben64> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ikonia> Capprentice: then you are wrong
<Sayed> itz not free available
<ikonia> Sayed: it is
<Capprentice> Hey I dont know what you used but I have tried deploying MySQL and APACHE on my class lab. That completely crashed the whole system many times. Some time it kicked me off to the logon screen
<ikonia> Sayed: if you can't download the install file - I strongly suggest you just wait for the experienced guy
<Sayed> itz giving me payment option provide me exact link dear
<ikonia> Capprentice: 1.) you don't know - so you're just amking stuff up 2.) you don't know why - so you're just assuming 3.) you made a general statment "the gui crashes so a file system server won't work" that is just fantasy
<ikonia> Capprentice: your personal experience of your lab does not men that is fact for the world
<ikonia> Capprentice: the fact that you don't know what you used shows what a foolish general statement that is to make
<Capprentice> yes thats true. I agree. That may be only me.
<ikonia> Sayed: you don't have to donate
<Sayed> kk i got it thankzz
<lunitik> Capprentice: With what you've shared, it is impossible to troubleshoot
<lunitik> Capprentice: also, apache and mysql are supposed to run in the background, they are not interactive applications and so would throw you to the terminal
<c|oneman> what is the disavantage of having LTS, with the exception that new versions of LTS are released less frequently?
<Sayed> thankzz for your help Ikonia :)
<Ben64> c|oneman: a bit older versions of some things, for example on 12.04 imagemagick is 8:6.6.9.7-5, on 13.04 it is 8:6.7.7.10-5
<dr_willis> Older software
<Ben64> i like it because you don't have to upgrade every 6 months
<c|oneman> can 12.04 LTS have older software than 11.10?
<Ben64> no
<c|oneman> can the apt-get repos be different/older than 11.10?
<Ben64> 12.04 is newer than 11.10, theres nothing different about lts versions, except they're supported for 5 years
<lunitik> c|oneman: You should always use the things packaged for your release version
<Amelia28> March 14 ubuntu 13.04 beta1 was released and I think this is why kleopatra stopped working for me..........Do you guys know if there is a way for rolling back to previous version?? Thanks in advance
<maxb> The LTS releases do not exist outside of the flow of normal releases, they are just a subset of normal releases picked to have longer support, and between which upgrading is supported
<c|oneman> will there be less things packaged for LTS?
<lunitik> Amelia28: Ubuntu implements nothing of the sort... BTRFS or LFS can do it, but Ubuntu has no tools to keep track of it
<lunitik> c|oneman: no
<z3n0ps> People , i get this error "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<lunitik> c|oneman: LTS is a what the regular releases are ramping up for, 2 year super-cadence within the 6 month ordinary cadence to deliver things for consumers and business.
<lunitik> z3n0ps: wait like a minute and try again
<snowrichard> i'm using 12.04 lts
<lunitik> snowrichard: cool
<snowrichard> it worked better with my radeon video/hdmi sound problem in 12.10
<c|oneman> basically I just want the "best" / "easiest" version for a linux noob. I don't want to end up reading a tutorial and then halfway "this wont work if you have LTS"
<auronandace> z3n0ps: do you have 2 package managers open?
<Amelia28> Does anyone know know if there is a way to roll back from ubuntu 13.04beta1 to previous version???
<snowrichard> http://mypals2.com
<maxb> Amelia28: No, it is not possible.
<z3n0ps> *auronandace* , no
<lunitik> Amelia28: I just answered that question  :/
<maxb> Amelia28: Also pre-release conversations generally happen in #ubuntu+1 rather than #ubuntu
<Amelia28> my bad thanks to you both :)
<lunitik> auronandace: please leave him be.
<Ben64> c|oneman: that won't happen, at least until the next LTS comes out
<lunitik> z3n0ps: try again now
<snowrichard> I'm getting a static IP Monday morning my cable internet provider said I can run server ok with it
<c|oneman> at which point I can most likely easily upgrade to the next LTS version?
<lunitik> c|oneman: ues
<lunitik> yes
<snowrichard> I'm starting web design consultant biz got 1 customer today, and another lady wants to develop game online site
<auronandace> z3n0ps: synaptic, software centre and apt-get in a terminal should not be run at the same time
<z3n0ps> auronandance : i have software center open
<lunitik> auronandace: please stop, there is nothing good he can do about it... if you really want him to find out what is using it, lsof /var/lib/dpkg/* will tell us, but it does us no good.
<lunitik> (actually lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock )
<snowrichard> if you got a stale lock you can reboot and run just the 1 pkg man.
<tom_> yay! i managed to get all four screens at least responding, although the 2 running off video card #2 have an X cursor and nothing on them (no wallpaper, WM bar etc)
<lunitik> snowrichard: or you can kill the process accessing the file
<snowrichard> yeah right
<e11bits> is there some alternative for xmotd that integrates well with unity?
<auronandace> z3n0ps: and what are you trying to do?
<snowrichard> well i need to install a php ide.  bbl
<tom_> if i had a separate x session started on a different graphics card, how could i verify that? is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up a terminal?
<Sayed> i wnt help on ubuntu 10.4 server edition coz wanted to install server version only only thing problem while creating partion
<tom_> all i have right now is a black wallpaper and an X cursor
<z3n0ps> auronandace, I am installing Mysql client
<Sayed> is anyone there??
<lunitik> z3n0ps: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<lunitik> z3n0ps: With something accessing that, you can't use something else related to packaging
<lunitik> z3n0ps: so apt-get will not work with Software Center running or vice versa
<lunitik> z3n0ps: close one to use the other
<z3n0ps> lunitik,  that worked !
<lunitik> z3n0ps: It would do
<z3n0ps> lunitik, thanks !
<auronandace> lunitik: that is what i originally told him
<lunitik> z3n0ps: It is there to ensure apt doesn't get confused
<inashdeen> hi, I am using ubuntu 12.04 and i frequently uses chat on by samsung, now that have a mobile app. is there a way for me to intergrate in ubuntu 12.04? or is it possible in 12.10? how cani do it?
<Sayed> i wnt help on ubuntu 10.4 server edition coz wanted to install server version only only thing problem while creating partiotion
<lunitik> inashdeen: what protocols is the chat app using?
<Sayed> any1 there plz help
<lunitik> Sayed: You will have to tell us more about the partitioning issue
<Ben64> Sayed: you've been given the answer many many times
<inashdeen> lunitik : how do i check it?
<z3n0ps> I have wifi 2 installed but ubuntu doesn't show it.I tried "lspci" , it showed me this " Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)"
<maxb> Sayed: It would seem unwise to install 10.04, when 12.04 is the current LTS
<lunitik> inashdeen: Chances are Empathy supports them, but how to find out?
<auronandace> !b43 | z3n0ps
<ubottu> z3n0ps: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lunitik> inashdeen: Are you using Facebook and Google plus, common things like this? What services or what app are you using?
<Sayed> infact i want install ubuntu 10.4 server edition after creating partition space which file system need to give
<lunitik> Sayed: The installer should assist you in resizing the partition
<Ben64> !install | Sayed
<Amelia28> that room has no activity
<ubottu> Sayed: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<smartracer> hey i need a help
<Sayed> but after giving 50% partition to c itz not contuining
<lunitik> Sayed: What does it say?
<Ben64> Sayed: you need to read the links you're given
<inashdeen> I dont really chat on facebook, nor on g+. i just browse on the browser. skype shows notification, so does emails, dropbox, google drive ( insync). I created a web app for chat on using chrome, but it does not show notification
<Sayed> asking for file system
<Ben64> Sayed: and again, there is no "c" drive
<Sayed> kk
<lunitik> !ask | smartracer
<ubottu> smartracer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sayed> asking for file system
<lunitik> Ben64: He is using c to say see
<smartracer> i need to practice tail in my typing proogram how can i do that?
<lunitik> Ben64: wait, I think you're right, I read it different
<smartracer> i need to practice tamil in my typing proogram how can i do that?
<Sayed> which file system ext3 4 or fat & how to create it
<lunitik> smartracer: What typing program?
<lunitik> Sayed: ext4... by selecting it in the installer
<smartracer> any typing master program
<Sayed> after selecting ext 4 itz not proceeding after creation of partition which step i need to use grab loader?
<lunitik> smartracer: KTouch will do Tamil, its interface just got revamped too
<lunitik> Sayed: I don't think the Ubuntu installer actually asks you about GRUB
<smartracer> ok thanks lunitik
<azi`> hello! i am trying to install flash plugin from the command line and apt-get fails while trying to download adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.275.orig.tar.gz
<Sayed> after selecting ext 4 itz not proceeding after creation of partition which step i need to use
<azi`> saying it cannot download it
<azi`> this happened after the new update broke flash
<azi`> is there a way to fix it?
<Ben64> Sayed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<azi`> it says the network is unreachable
<lunitik> smartracer: Uhh, you won't actually get the new interface in the released Ubuntu... looks like this though now: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.10/screenshots/jpg/ktouch.jpg
<c|oneman> whats this: /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index --force --quiet
<smartracer> oh sad
<smartracer> hey lunitik  i have another doubt
<lunitik> c|oneman: update-apt-xapian-index is a python program which keeps track of the apt archives... --force --quiet is ignoring errors and running in the background
<c|oneman> did it launch because I recently did an apt-get update
<lunitik> c|oneman: probably, yes
<smartracer> i want to install cinnamon in my ubuntu.after that how can i replace that with unity? reinstalling unity?
<lunitik> smartracer: At the login screen, there is a "sessions" menu, choose it there
<lunitik> smartracer: it will be something like this: http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/unity%20greeter%20transparent%20panel%20oneiric.png  (the cog always means config)
<lunitik> smartracer: Cinnamon and Unity will be in that menu rather than the stuff he has
<smartracer> oh ok ok
<Sayed> fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.4 server i had selected step of guided installation & given disk space 250GB out of 500 gb is it ok plz help need suggestion
<Sayed> fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.4 server i had selected step of guided installation & given disk space 250GB out of 500 gb is it ok plz help need suggestion????
<lunitik> Sayed: If that is what you want it is fine...
<pingvin> hi i just found /sbin/mount.cifs being setuid root  ( -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root ..). Is that a problem?
<Marek_> guys is anything wrong with using gui on ubuntu server edition in produciton if I am not used to command lina that much
<bentinata> anyone here know google+ verification number?
<Sayed> my concern is that automatic data parttion will get created of remaining 250 gb??/
<bentinata> something like 32555, or 32525, or something?
<azi`> this happened after the new update broke flash
<Sayed>  my concern is that automatic data parttion will get created of remaining 250 gb??
<azi`> hello! i am trying to install flash plugin from the command line and apt-get fails while trying to download adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.275.orig.tar.gz
<Sayed>  my concern is that automatic data parttion will get created of remaining 250 gb??
<smartracer> thanks to all
<lunitik> Marek_: I am not sure how useful it'll be, but sure
<lunitik> Sayed: It will not
<Sayed>  my concern is that automatic data parttion will get created of remaining 250 gb??
<lunitik> !repeat | Sayad
<ubottu> Sayad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Marek_> lunitik: i guiess it make it easier for me becauise I am not used to linux that much yet
<Ben64> Sayed: you don't need to repeat yourself. you've been told how to install many times. either read the documentation, or wait for the expert to come in and install ubuntu for you
<bentinata> lunitik: It's Sayed. xD
<lunitik> Marek_: There aren't really many frontends to servers though, other than web-based which you can access from other systems
<lunitik> bentinata: umm, oops
<lunitik> !repeat | Sayed
<ubottu> Sayed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bentinata> So, this guy named Sayed try to install ubuntu?
<bentinata> Can I help?
<lunitik> bentinata: He is basically wanting hand holding, just needs reassurance mostly, he basically knows what he's doing but isn't confident
<llutz> pingvin: no, its the default and needed to let users mount windows-shares (see "man mount.cifs" the "Notes")
<bentinata> lunitik: oh, like all my friend that install ubuntu for first time.
<pingvin> llutz: ok ty
<Sayed> hey if guided partition is taking 250gb out of 500gb so i want to use remaining 250 gb to save my data how i will use n how to configure partion as a data storage of 250 gb @ lunitik
<bentinata> Sayed: Did you have data on your 500gb partition right now?
<bentinata> Sayed: if yes, then I suggest you to spare jsut 20gb for ubuntu.
<lunitik> Sayed: Personally, I would just partition with 50 GB for / and the rest for /home, can then put data storage on /home and use it for your personal files... Ubuntu only takes a bit under 6 gigs by itself fully installed
<Sayed> out of 500 gb i had provided 250 gb for suggested partition so wt abt data storing?
<lunitik> Sayed: What bentinata said would also be plenty, depending on if this is actually a dual boot (I figured it was because you're trying to divide the drive in two, figured to preserve something)
<lunitik> Sayed: You can format and mount the extra 250 GB later if you're not sure
<Sayed> i already given 250 gb in guided partition
<Sayed> installation is going on
<bentinata> Sayed: Whoaaa. Do you know what partition it is?
<lunitik> Sayed: That will be for your personal files and the system itself... right now it is doing nothing with half your drive, but you can divide it out and mount it where needed later
<bentinata> I prefer gparted.
<bentinata> So, does anyone here knows the google number for gmail verification?
<Sayed> but HDD of 500 gb rest it want take for home
<c|oneman> I'm only getting 700kB/s from archive.ubuntu.com ... do I need to pick a closer server?
<lunitik> c|oneman: You don't need to, but that is pretty slow... do you really need to ask that though?
<c|oneman> well, I didn't mean "need".  Should I, would be more accurate
<theadmin> c|oneman: Yes, pick a mirror. The main server may have speed limits, actually, I'm not sure.
<Nahita> guys, could anyone here help me with SSH?
<Sayed>  but HDD of 500 gb rest it want take for home
<Ben64> 700KB/s is slow now?
<lunitik> c|oneman: depends on the connection you have... I download from us.archive.ubuntu.com at closer to 8mb/s
<theadmin> Ben64: :P
<MonkeyDust> Nahita  start with a question
<Ben64> i remember when 7K/s was insanely fast
<c|oneman> that was never insanely fast :P
<lunitik> Ben64: same, so long as it was over 5 kb, I was happy
<lunitik> Now I stop any dowload that goes below 1mb/s even if it's almost done
<c|oneman> lol
<Nahita> MonkeyDust: hehe, i just saw my mistake...  thnx  :D
<MonkeyDust> Nahita  glad I could help :-)
<bentinata> Ben64: Haha. True.
<galaxys4> say no to fake fiber
<bentinata> c|oneman: you can pick suggested server in the software sources.
<c|oneman> if I install ubuntu-desktop will it autostart in desktop?
<MorpheusXNL> goodmorning all
<bentinata> MorpheusXNL: Its 5pm in Indonesia. :)
<galaxys4> go party in the bali island
<MorpheusXNL> just returned to good oll xfce. any tips ans what to install as extra
<SuperMan> ?
<galaxys4> xfce doesn't look like before
<MorpheusXNL> bentinata, here it is 10 am in the morning
<MorpheusXNL> galaxys4, what do you mean?
<termospullo> hey guys
<termospullo> I a unable to install updates for some reason
<MonkeyDust> MorpheusXNL  http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-xubuntu-12.10-quantal-quetzal
<MorpheusXNL> thankx MonkeyDust
<tokern3> hi.is someone familiar with proxychains? i want to use socks i have user and pass and address and port number.in windows i used proxifire. what should i do in linux?
<Roy1364> e
<Roy1364> im booy
<Roy1364> boot
<tozen> Roy1394:boot?? ;D
<Jewfro-Macabbi> tokern, to set a system proxy? it's available under preferences in the menu, or you can manually edit the file /etc/environment
<termospullo> I'm unable to install updates or anything from ubuntu software center
<theadmin> termospullo: What Ubuntu version?
<termospullo> 12.04
<theadmin> mk, can you reach the mirror you're using? Try pinging it, termospullo
<termospullo> uh...
<termospullo> how?
<sam1> I sent a bug report (because we asked me to), how do I view it now?
<sam1> it didn't take me to a website or anything
<sunuslee> hi, is anyone there to help me debugging a network problem? i have three servers(A,B,C) in a subnet. A,C can ping to EACH OTHER. but neither of them can ping to b. then i check the arp table. A got the correct hwaddr of b. but b got the incomplete of A.
<MonkeyDust> sunuslee  #ubuntu-server
<sunuslee> A, B has dual nics. but i think i set up right. eth0 in a subnet, eth1 in another.
<theadmin_> termospullo: Well... this is a ridiculous way to look it up but at least it works: archive=$(cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep archive | awk '{print $2;}' | head -n 1 | sed 's#^http://##' | sed 's#/ubuntu/##') ; ping $archive
<sunuslee> A send arping to b can not get reply. but B send arping to a can get reply. but it seems like B didn't received it.
<termospullo> around 450 to 500ms
<sunuslee> anyone?
<HappyMonk> hello !?
<MonkeyDust> sunuslee  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<hamid2013> hi how can i download videos from web sites that dont have download link just flash playes
<MonkeyDust> hamid2013  with clive
<Guest19080> hi I just suffered from a power cut and my hdd has failed. I've tried doing this myself but am not getting anywhere so I think I need the community's help now.
<hamid2013> what is it how can i get it? MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> hamid2013  example of what you want to download?
<Guest19080> I run TestDisk and I *think* it recognises my drive but then it doesn't give me an option to actually fix the problem
<hamid2013> for example from youtube
<sam1> I sent a bug report (because we asked me to), how do I view it now?
<hamid2013> for example from youtube MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> hamid2013  in a terminal, type clive [youtube url]
<Guest19080> And strangely Boot Repair doesn't give me the option for 'Recommended Repair' - it only gives me the option to 'Create a BootInfo Summary (to get help by email or forum)'
<hamid2013> good but im in a sit that video doesnt have any usrl look http://careers.slb.com/recentgraduates.aspx MonkeyDust
<Guest19080> I've run out of ideas so if anyone could help I'd really appreciate it.
<MonkeyDust> hamid2013  i see no video on that link, not sure what you need or want
<hamid2013> MonkeyDust: when u go theres a video in the right hand side u click on watch video a flash player will come up and play the video
<kostkon> hamid2013, try this. 2nd most popular ffox extension. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<MonkeyDust> hamid2013  guess you need the page source, look for the video link
<hamid2013> MonkeyDust: its java script
<MonkeyDust> hamid2013  yes
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have forgotten how to check weather my system is 32 or 64 bit how would I do that again?
<sam1> launch wireshark, refresh the page, enter 'http.request.uri contains "flv"' as filter, enjoy
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  sudo dmidecode | grep capable
<hamid2013> MonkeyDust: no other way?
<sam1> hamid2013: ^
<t_kjaergaard> Hi everyone! I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu on a Acer Aspire 1410 (old notebook). I complete the installation without any problems fra a boot USB, but when it comes to the first restart it simply freezes on the pink screen - no possibility to login.. I've tried to run the Bootrepair before i perform the restart, but with the same result.. :/ Any ideas?
<t_kjaergaard> Specs here: http://panam.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2009/acer/aspire/Aspire1410-11.6/Aspire1410sp9.shtml
<Guest19080> if anyoine could help me with my hard disk issue i'd really appreciate it.
<sam1> what's the issue?
<Guest19080> sam1,  I just suffered from a power cut and my hdd has failed. I've tried doing this myself but am not getting anywhere so I think I need the community's help now.
<Guest19080> sam1, I run TestDisk and I *think* it recognises my drive but then it doesn't give me an option to actually fix the problem
<Guest19080> sam1, And strangely Boot Repair doesn't give me the option for 'Recommended Repair' - it only gives me the option to 'Create a BootInfo Summary (to get help by email or forum)'
<WHAT_UP1> i just installed lubuntu (quantal), but it doesn't seem to come with wireless drivers. how do i install those? i can't set up a wired connection on this computer, but i do have another computer (the one i'm typing from) and some usb device (my phone + cable)
<sam1> need some firmware maybe
<Sayed> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<zyngawow> Can anyone help me with my WiFi appearing as unavailable after an update?
<WHAT_UP2> what complete idiot decided it's a good idea to have the wireless firmware .deb installer (package firmware-b43-installer) check online for updates before it installs, and fail to install if it can't connect?
<cfhowlett> zyngawow, is this a broadcom wifi?
<zyngawow> cfhowlett, let me look for the specific brand and all.. it is a rt2860 afaik
<snowrichard> hello.
<cfhowlett> zyngawow, ah, well.  realtek is out of my experience profile.  sorry
<cfhowlett> snowrichard, greetings
<kostkon> zyngawow, give in a terminal:  rfkill list
<sam1> WHAT_UP2: someone who knows wired connections?
<snowrichard> can someone look at http://www.snowgames.in and see if they get my under construction page? I just set up my router,
<zyngawow> kostkon, no and no
<kostkon> zyngawow, hmm ok
<WHAT_UP2> sam1: not everyone can have one
<WHAT_UP2> it'd be okay if it decided to just go ahead and install the old version anyway and only later look for updates
<zyngawow> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Doc/images/29/c02211915.jpg
<WHAT_UP2> but the way it's set up now is stupid beyond belief
<zyngawow> this is the card
<tortik> How to manually (what files?)remove extra languages from Lubuntu 12.04?
<sam1> I doubt you have it on your computer already
<sam1> it needs to be downloaded, no?
<WHAT_UP2> sam1: i thought it would be in the deb, given the deb's description. the installer just says there's a newer firmware out there. i'd even go through the trouble to set up apache and edit my /etc/hosts so it tries "downloading" from localhost, but of course i can't install apache without an internet connection
<Nahita> guys, could anyone point me to a good manual on how to run a program as a non root
<kostkon> Nahita, what do oyu mean
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: Thank you:D
<GentSir> Nach0z, anything ran by user is only ran as root if you use the "sudo" command. The actual root account is disabled by default in Ubuntu
<Nahita> GentSir: yes, thats my problem
<jeveuxveux> When is ubuntu ready to be installed on my samsung s2?
<GentSir> Nahita, what's the issue?
<Nahita> Right now I can only run it my sudo, but I dont want it to have root permissions.
<sam1> WHAT_UP2: try adding --no-download to apt-get
<Nahita> *by
<cfhowlett> !tablet|jeveuxveux,
<ubottu> jeveuxveux,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<GentSir> Nahita, what can you only run using Sudo?
<jeveuxveux> Thank you
<snowrichard> just set up a web server on ubuntu 12.04 http://www.snowgames.in
<sam1> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer --no-download
<Nahita> its. arm, a controller for tor.
<WHAT_UP2> sam1: i'm using dpkg (since i'm installing from a deb), but adding --no-download doesn't help
<GentSir> Nahita, sorry, that's out of my knowledge
<Nahita> Ok, thnx anyway ;)
<bjoern_> ahoy
<Nahita> ohoy
<bjoern_> hey Nahita
<Night_Elf> Hi all. I am trying to put into use an usb modem stick, a Vodafone Broadband thing. It seems that the device is connected, the Betavine driver package installs and configuration starts, and there comes a part where it requests for a username and a password. What username and password?
<WHAT_UP2> for the record, the url it tries to download from is broken
<bjoern_> vodafone and vodafone pobably
<bjoern_> r
<Night_Elf> bjoern_: oh? I'll have to try that. But actually I have found no reference about this. Or I have been unable to.
<bjoern_> where r u from, Night_Elf?
<bjoern_> which country?
<Night_Elf> bjoern_: Albania
<bjoern_> got a vodafone stick myself, just checked, mine wants both blank
<Night_Elf> bjoern_: oh well, just now I was trying it. Seems like it works with "vodafone" and "vodafone". I am in one of those "wtf" moments.
<bjoern_> probably u could insert whatever u want there, doesnt matter
<ishitva> Currently I am running Ubuntu 12.04 , but I want to upgrade to version 12.10
<ishitva> what is the procedure for it ?
<gnuskool> snowrichard: it  works!
<Stdedos> sudo apt-get update
<Stdedos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Shell> good mornin everyone
<Stdedos> ishitva:
<Stdedos> I've compiled a command, though it doesn't perform as expected.
<Stdedos> sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile_execv.txt -a -v -p sudo sh -c '{cd /usr/src/linux-3.2.39-dev/ && sudo make clean && sudo make -j2 && sudo make modules_install && sudo make install && sh -c 'grep "hello_syscall" System.map > /home/stdedos/Desktop/Success1' && sh -c 'grep "find_roots" System.map > /home/stdedos/Desktop/Success2'} || {cd /home/stdedos/Desktop/ && sh -c 'echo FAILURE > Failed'}; {sudo /sbin/halt -p}'
<bjoern_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<ishitva> Stdedos: can I do it by downloading image of 12.10 sepeartleyy as well ?
<gnuskool> Shell: morning
<bjoern_> ishitva
<Stdedos> no need, just use terminal on bjoern_ command
<Stdedos> or*
<ishitva> okay
<bjoern_> what Stdedos?
<Shell> gnuskool: How is everythin going along for you this new today?
<ishitva> but it will download more bytes , isn't it ?
<bjoern_> it will download what you need to upgrade
<bjoern_> probably less than a whole image
<WHAT_UP2> mwahaha. i trolled my computer into downloading from itself :P
<bjoern_> depends on what programms u have installed
<Shell> WHAT_UP2: hahaha
<ishitva> okay
<cfhowlett> ishitva, suggest you download 12.10 via torrent for robust error checking.  then md5sum check the ISO, burn the iso to a boot disk or USB, boot it up, run "check disk for errors" and proceed to install
<ishitva> Thanks
<WHAT_UP2> and it works! yes!
<ishitva> okay will it also upgrade my ubuntu version ?
<cfhowlett> ishitva, you'd perform a "clean install" and replace 12.04 with 12.10
<ishitva> okay
<ishitva> do I have to take a backup of my files ?
<usr13> ishitva: Is there a particular reason you want to upgrade to 12.10? (Do you know about LTS?)
<cfhowlett> ishitva, highly recommended
<bjoern_> u should always have a backup of your files
<ishitva> okay
<usr13> !lts | ishitva
<ubottu> ishitva: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ishitva> usr13 I want to try the latest features , that why
<usr13> ishitva: Ok, just FYI....
<ishitva> Thanks
<usr13> ishitva: Do you have separate partition for /home/ ?
<bjoern_> dual boot?
<ishitva> I don't know actually , how to check it ?
<usr13> ishitva: cat /etc/fstab
<bjoern_> or mount -l
<Shell> any good books or anythin I could use to learn how to use the erminal?
<bjoern_> the internet ;) Shell
<usr13> ishitva: You can show us as well:  cat /etc/fstab |pastebin  Or yes, as bjoern suggests,  mount
<ishitva> okay
<ishitva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618955/
<Shell> bjoern_: if you do know a good article or reference, please share
<bjoern_> you dont, ishitva
<bjoern_> also: ext2?? wtf
<ishitva> okay , then what should I do ?
<usr13> ishitva: YOu will have to backup your files because you do not have separate partition for /home/.
<bjoern_> backup your files!
<bjoern_> :D
<usr13> bjoern_: You could use network install option.
<ishitva> how to create a seperate partion for /home/
<bjoern_> why not just do-release-upgrade
<bjoern_> ?
<bjoern_> usr13
<usr13> bjoern_: Yes, do-release-upgrade  but you'll have to change the LTS switch.
<bjoern_> it will ask you
<bjoern_> if sure... bla bla
<ishitva> okay let my try that , but it was downloading too much bytes that why I didn't conitnue with it as my usage is limited
<bjoern_> how much do u have left, ishitva?
<ishitva> around 3 GB
<gnuskool> Shell: there are a few, there is an apress book linux system administration, there is a bash book by oreilly - there others Ive sed in the past but those helped a lot
<bjoern_> should be enough
<ishitva> okay
<Shell> gnuskool: thank you. are both writen by Oreilly?
<usr13> bjoern_: System > Administration > Update Manager and change "Long Term releases only" to "Normal releases"
<larst> hi all
<Stdedos> I've compiled a command, but it is not perfoming as expected
<Stdedos> sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile_execv.txt -a -v -p sudo sh -c '{cd /usr/src/linux-3.2.39-dev/ && sudo make clean && sudo make -j2 && sudo make modules_install && sudo make install && sh -c 'grep "hello_syscall" System.map > /home/stdedos/Desktop/Success1' && sh -c 'grep "find_roots" System.map > /home/stdedos/Desktop/Success2'} || {cd /home/stdedos/Desktop/ && sh -c 'ech
<Shell> larst: Good Moerning.
<Shell> larst: Mornin*
<Shell> morning**
<bjoern_> if you want to do it via synaptic or some other package management gui-stuff maybe
<Shell> cant ype today -_-
<bjoern_> but not in the terminal?
<cfhowlett> apparently not ...
<usr13> bjoern_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<gnuskool> Shell: no, the linux administration book is apress
<cfhowlett> larst, greetings
<Shell> gnuskool: apress. thank you :)
<Nahita> guys, should this worry me?:
<Nahita> Mar 16 12:14:18 TorServer sshd[3093]: Invalid user a from 213.202.32.21
<Nahita> Mar 16 12:14:18 TorServer sshd[3093]: input_userauth_request: invalid user a [preauth]
<Nahita> Mar 16 12:14:18 TorServer sshd[3093]: Received disconnect from 213.202.32.21: 11: Bye Bye [preauth]
<Nahita> from my log file auth
<bjoern_> no
<bjoern_> normal, nahita
<bjoern_> :D
<Nahita> take that times like 1000
<larst> should I go for Ubuntu 12.04.2 or 12.10?
<Nahita> thnx bjoern_
<cfhowlett> larst, depends.  12.04 is Long Term Support.  12.10 is not
<bjoern_> be sure to have good passwords for ur users, Nahita
<Nahita> i think i have, but i have dissabled password auth in ssh
<Boston65> How can I get my sound working in Ubuntu 12.04
<bjoern_> much more secure then, Nahita
<usr13> bjoern_: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  #To see if you are set to lts or normal.
<bjoern_> usr13?
<bjoern_> i dont want to upgrade anything
<usr13> bjoern_: Is your system set to LTS?
<bjoern_> ishitva is the guy you should talk to
<bjoern_> im not using ubuntu, sorry
<bjoern_> :D
<usr13> bjoern_: Sorry
<usr13> ishitva: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  #To see if you are set to lts or normal.
<ishitva> do i have to type this in terminal?
<usr13> yes
<usr13>  grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<usr13> ishitva: And you can just edit the file and change lts to normal
<ishitva> okay
<ishitva> it didn't execute :/
<usr13> ishitva: Error _________?
<ishitva> no error
<usr13> ishitva: Did you hit enter?
<ishitva> yes
<gnuskool> lol
<bjoern_> :D
<Nahita> -ir
<Nahita> grep -ir i think, no?
<Nahita> hm, maybe not
<Boston65> No Sound in 12.04, tried and read what I could find, anyone can point me to the right link. Thank you
<bjoern_> less /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | grep lts
<usr13> Did they change the file? /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<nevyn> ok I have the wierdest problem I can move my curser all over the screen but only clicks in the unity bar get registered...
<cfhowlett> ishitva, you can also check via ubuntu software center  > edit > settings > software sources > updates > notify me of new Ubuntu version: For LTS support versions  or for any new versions
<usr13> ishitva: just do:  cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<nevyn> any ideas on if I've enabled some accessibility thing or something?
<ishitva> okay let me check
<marcolandia> hola.
<cfhowlett> marcolandia, greetings
<marcolandia> cfhowlett, cómo le va?
<usr13> I'm on LTS,  Did they change the file?  (/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades)?
<cfhowlett> !es|marcolandia,
<ubottu> marcolandia,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bjoern_> racist bots :D
<usr13> ishitva: pastebinit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Stdedos> My command is not working as expected: sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile_execv.txt -a -v -p sudo sh -c '{cd /usr/src/linux-3.2.39-dev/ && sudo make clean && sudo make -j2 && sudo make modules_install && sudo make install && sh -c 'grep "hello_syscall" System.map > /home/stdedos/Desktop/Success1' && sh -c 'grep "find_roots" System.map > /home/stdedos/Desktop/Success2'} ||
<Stdedos> {cd /home/stdedos/Desktop/ && sh -c 'echo FAILURE > Failed'}; {sudo /sbin/halt -p}'
<jelly-home> good grief
<usr13> Stdedos: What are you trying to do?
<jelly-home> build a kernel and shut down the machine
<Stdedos> usr13: Compile custom kernel & shutdown + have some basic output (This is ok, all failed etc)
<bjoern_> thats a miracle
<bjoern_> :D
<jelly-home> Stdedos: why are you doing sudo when already root?
<Stdedos> dunno ... I made it all up myself
<bjoern_> a miracle too
<Stdedos> but it broke down as soon as I used echo
<sam1> is there a way to make ubuntu not turn off my monitors when I'm IDLE, by emulating mouse/keyboard input for example?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: at some point, you'd realize your oneliner is too long and make a script out of it... I think you may have passed that point
<bjoern_> tell your screensaver not to start, sam-1
<sam1> bjoern_: but I did
<dr_willis> it may be a powersaveing setting also
<Stdedos> so help me get it clean ... I can utilise solo commands
<bjoern_> restart your x-system?
<usr13> sam1: Look into the power save options
<sam1> I did
<sam1> usr13: I changed it
<Stdedos> but I need some logic so I can leave my system alone
<bjoern_> so deal with it :D
<usr13> Stdedos: You need some logic?
<bjoern_> he does
<bjoern_> !
<Stdedos> Like do this, then that etc ...
<Stdedos> that's why I made it in this format
<sam1> really? something is broken and I must "deal with it"?
<Stdedos> It looked more familiar usr13
<sam1> it wouldn't be as bad if X wouldn't crash when I try to wake it up
<usr13> Stdedos: Familiar to what?
<bjoern_> just a joke, sam-1
<dr_willis> sounds like the PC is hibernate/suspending to me
<Stdedos> to what my skills with linux are used to usr13
<bjoern_> so you checked ur power saving settings and ur screen saver settings?
<usr13> dr_willis: ... which would be power save setting, right?
<sam1> dr_willis: really? I don't have any swap though
<usr13> sam1: You don't have swap?  Why?
<dr_willis> sam1:  thats going to really goof up suspending
<sam1> I checked both
<sam1> they're set to not suspend/never turn off the monitors
<ilmondodiwit> fresh install of precise 12.04.2 and cheese, cheese crashes on startup.... any ideas (on same machine with lucid worked with no problem)
<bjoern_> what dr_willis says
<usr13> sam1: Maybe check monitor settings.
<usr13> sam1: Is this a desktop or laptop?
<sam1> usr13: desktop
<dr_willis> Under brightness & lock  is one setting,..,.,  Under Power is a 2nd setting. those are all ive turned off.
<zyngawow> Can anyone help me with my WiFi appearing as unavailable after an update? My card uses rt2860
<sam1> I don't have swap because I have enough RAM and I don't suspend/sleep/whatever
<usr13> zyngawow: laptop or desktop?
<TK-999> Any luck with sudo modprobe rt2860 ?
<bjoern_> maybe you should sleep sometimes
<dr_willis> Hmm.. the power setting box shows my battery in my mouse. ;) must be a new feature in 13.04
<usr13> zyngawow: iwconfig | pastebinit  #And show us resulting URL.
<bjoern_> otherwise its really bad for your healthiness
<usr13> sam1: You should have swap.  (I don't think you fully  understand swap.)
<bjoern_> fucking robots? mouses with batteries
<bjoern_> pss
<sam1> usr13: explain?
<usr13> bjoern_: Lets' try and keep language family friendly.
<Ben64> bjoern_: watch the language, and we don't need you to editorialize
<DarsVaeda> is there a way to identify power hogs in ubuntu, something that tells me what process drains most battery like on android?
<usr13> sam1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<zyngawow> desktop
<bjoern_> just because of the f... word?
<sam1> why do you say I don't fully understand swap
<bjoern_> :D
<bjoern_> hell
<zyngawow> Usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619015/
<DarsVaeda> I know powertop maybe there is something else?
<Ben64> bjoern_: that, and you aren't helping anyone here
<bjoern_> i try what i can
<bjoern_> you are not helping anyone here too
<bjoern_> you are just language police?
<Stdedos> usr13: any luck with my "command"?
<Ben64> bjoern_: no, but i'm also not filling the chat with irrelevant lines
<bjoern_> you are
<bjoern_> ;)
<bjoern_> right now
<usr13> Stdedos: You mean commands...
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<usr13> Stdedos: How do you expect me to test all those commands?
<Stdedos> usr13: not test them, they are ok
<usr13> zyngawow: sudo wlan0 scan  #What does that do?
<Stdedos> usr13: as long as you can make out the logic, it is ok
<usr13> Stdedos: No, they are not ok.
<Stdedos> usr13: Commands one after another are 100% ok
<Stdedos> I can't just issue them all at once in terminal usr13
<usr13> Stdedos: No, they are not ok, but I'd need to know more about your system to know if some of those commands would work.
<Stdedos> Minimised Ubuntu 12.04
<Stdedos> With build-essential qt3-dev-tools
<sam1> the free radeon driver is so slow I think I'm going to buy a nvidia card instead ;_;
<bjoern_> good decision, sam1
<usr13> Stdedos: You need to re-think.  Figure out what problem you are attempting to solve before you continue.
<sam1> bjoern_: is it going to be any faster? do nvidia cards have better support?
<Stdedos> usr13: well the problem IS solved as long as I do not use a single echo and redirecting to file
<bjoern_> my experience is much less problems with nvidia
<bjoern_> but i dont know about the real "power" as i dont have any programs which need much graphic power
<usr13> sam1: How big is your Hard Drive?
<zyngawow> usr13, command not found
<usr13> zyngawow: sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan  #What does that do?
<usr13> zyngawow: Sorry.
<sam1> usr13: I have a 120 SSD and a 1 TB hard drive, why?
<usr13> I have to go now...
<sam1> 120 GB*
<bjoern_> bye 13
<usr13> sam1: Just wondering why you decided not to create a swap partition.
<zyngawow> usr13, iwconfig: unknown command "scan"
<jelly-home> Stdedos: make an /bin/sh or bash script instead.  Use set -e near the beginning to make it bail out on any error. Add set -x while you're debugging it.
<usr13> Sorry, gotta go.
<sam1> even with caching I'm not using all of my RAM, so why bother?
<Stdedos> jelly-home: I do not understand what are you talking about :)
<TK-999> zyngawow: what about sudo iw wlan0 scan ?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: make a script out of your oneliner.
<zyngawow> TK-999, command failed: Network is down (-100)
<Stdedos> jelly-home: I do not know how to do that!
<ilmondodiwit> thanks for help
<ilmondodiwit> bye
<TK-999> zyngawow: ip link only lists your wlan0 interface as wifi, right?
<zyngawow> TK-999, yes
<jelly-home> Stdedos: great!  Now's the right time to figure that out.  Open a text editor, put in #!/bin/sh in the first line, set -e in second, set -x in third, then write down all your commands one after another, one in line
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<TK-999> Is this a USB adapter?
<Stdedos> jelly-home: But there is a little problem - I got a logic in there with && || ; commands
<jelly-home> Stdedos: paste it as-is now.  ";" isn't logic, it's just a separator and can be replaced with a new line.
<coraxx> n e body know if scanning is possible via ipp in ubuntu ?
<bjoern_> logic :D
<dr_willis> coraxx:  what do you mean?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: you can refactor && and || into if-then-else-fi later if you want
<jelly-home> bjoern_: yes, && and || are boolean logic and control operators
<burg> hello. what is /home/user/.local/share/zeitgeist for?
<jelly-home> flow* control
<TK-999> zyngawow: Is this a USB adapter?
<bjoern_> jelly-home i was just doubting the logic in his onliner
<zyngawow> TK-999, no, PCI card
<bjoern_> oneliner
<coraxx> dr_willis: If I have two machines ... one with an all-in-one printer connected via usb .... and another which I would like to scan from ...and do so via network ... can I "share" my usb scanner ? ..i.e. via IPP ?
<TK-999> zyngawow: lspci -k -> https://paste.ubuntu.com
<jelly-home> bjoern_: that's why it makes more sense to expand and rewrite into a more readable and more easily understandable script
<bjoern_> i totally agree
<bjoern_> jelly-home
<Stdedos> jelly-home: Ok, I wrote the script, but there is totally no point in running it :)
<Stdedos> jelly-home: where can I send it for you to see it, pastebin?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: yeah
<jelly-home> paste.ubuntu.com or any other... please don't use pastebin.com
<jelly-home> that one's a bit annoying
<jeveuxveux> Hi. I have my phone in download mode. and connected it to the PC through USB Cable. The Section who is supposed to change coulour to yellow or green doesnt change its colour ??
<coraxx> dr_willis: (or maybe better yet ...create a virtual hplip-combatible server on the Ubuntu machine with the all-in-one printer attached?)
<goodtime> just dcc it then
<burg> it seems that zeitgeist folder has occupied all my disk space (more than 95gb from 120gb ssd)
<bjoern_> jelly-home , why not pastebin?
<Stdedos> jelly-home: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619056/
<dr_willis> coraxx:  from what ive seen.. if you have 2 pcs with cups on both.. one is shareing a printer via cups (it has a share printer setting i recall) the other cups servers should see it.
<coraxx> dr_willis: yes cups sees the printer ...and installs it find ... however nt the scanning function :-(  ...how to I get that feature as well ?
<coraxx> dr_willis: *find = fine
<dr_willis> coraxx:  cups has nothing to do with scanning.
<dr_willis> that would be SANE
<dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<jeveuxveux> I'm trying to install cyanogenmod on my Samsung sg2.. I've downladed all the needed Zip files. and Odin 1.85. Now first step is to put the phone into downloading mode. then connect it to the PC. then Odin shall notice the phone. but it doesnt. can anyone help me?
<TK-999> jeveuxveux: This isn't an ubuntu question
<jelly-home> Stdedos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619066/
<jelly-home> bjoern_: ads
<jeveuxveux> TK-999 is a ubuntu question in a early stage.. after installing cyanogenmod my goal is to install ubuntu-touch.
<bjoern_> ad-blocker?
<jelly-home> bjoern_: why bother?
<bjoern_> i was just curious
<jelly-home> there are cleaner alternatives
<bjoern_> sure
<coraxx> dr_willis: yes I know that cups is for printing only.  But it is not clear to me who manages the protocol between the two PCs in regards to the other features the printer might have.  When you install a HP printer today in Ubuntu...the scanner feature automatically follow (even when sane is not caled for)
<dr_willis> coraxx:  as far as i know - nothing does..
<dr_willis> ive never noticed a network scanning service on ubuntu
<dr_willis> the fact its an  all in one device means nothing other then it saves desk space
<coraxx> dr_willis: ...however, some of HPs All-in-one printers requires an extra plugin for the scanning feature to work.
<Stdedos> jelly-home: Ok, but does this forces every command to run after one another IF the previous was successful, else create the failed file, and shutdown?
<TK-999> jeveuxveux: Did you check out #ubuntu-touch ?
<Stdedos> jelly-home: *not regarding the output
<coraxx> dr_willis: yeah me neither.  Maybe its time to develop a virtual HPLIP compatible server, so other ubuntu PC can attach printers via the regular HP-setup :-)
<dr_willis> my printers are all stand alone networked devices these days
<coraxx> dr_willis: thanx again for taking the time with me. Its always a pleasure.  take care and have a pleasent weekend :-D
<bjoern_> just tell the printer to scan to a network folder, coraxx
<bjoern_> and grab the scan from there?
<coraxx> bjoern_: thanx for your suggestion :-)  ... however this current setup that I'm trying to establish, doesn't quite get solve by it.
<jelly-home> Stdedos: nope, set -e will make the script exit if there's any failure before the if.  You want to shutdown at the end without exception?  You could add a trap doing that if any error happens.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619082/
<bjoern_> ok, sorry
<Stdedos> jelly-home: no redirection needed on trap* ?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: sorry, trap has to come first before the command that might fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619086/
<Boston65> any help on no sound from Ubuntu 12.04, volume  slider is greyed out doesn't move... Thank you
<greenhorn_> I am new here and was looking for some guidance on a recommended vpn client that I will accept my pcf  file
<jelly-home> Stdedos: redirection would accomplish what?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: oh, that's just a typo
<Stdedos> write failure into /*/*/*/Failed
<coraxx> bjoern_: (I have a little hope that by making Ubuntu the primary printer/scan server ...one would be able to avoid the high cost of network all-in-one equipment and just attach them to the ubuntu PC instead...and get all the features you would get from a regular network all-in-one printer.)
<jelly-home> so yeah, add it
<coraxx> bye all :-)
<Stdedos> :)
<Stdedos> jelly-home: is this if valid? "
<Stdedos> if grep -q "hello_syscall" System.map && \
<Stdedos> 	grep -q "find_roots" System.map; then
<Stdedos> 	grep "hello_syscall" System.map  > /home/stdedos/Desktop/Success1 && \
<Stdedos> 	grep "find_roots" System.map > /home/stdedos/Desktop/Success2
<Stdedos> 	
<FloodBot1> Stdedos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjoern_> coraxx : me too, but as long as it is like it is now i just do some workarounds
<jelly-home> Stdedos: sure, and again there's no need to && with set -e.
<Stdedos> just \ ?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: each command in separate line.
<Stdedos> I just want both the outputs of grep into (maybe the same) file
<spason> Just did netinstall of 12.10 on asus eee pc.  Seemed like everything was fine, but now boots to terminal screen:
<spason> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.10 (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-25-generic i686)
<TK-999> spason: Log in & type startx to see if that helps
<spason> Is there something I have to do to make it load up the GUI or whatever it's called?
<spason> tk: thanks.  brb
<jelly-home> Stdedos: you could even use the exit status of grep at the same time you're redirecting, if you really want that output, so there's no need to run them twice.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619097/
<TK-999> First enter your username, then it prompts you for your password. It is normal not to see any characters; that's for security.
<jelly-home> Stdedos: spot the remaining error
<Stdedos> jelly-home: there is an error in the script? or if there is anything else I am on my own?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: just the wrong variable name used in trap
<spason> tk: it said xinit not installed, so i followed the instructions to sudo it.
<spason> it is doing that now.  is xinit the nice stuff you see in ubuntu?
<spason> I'm in beginner ubuntu 101
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 101 could not be found
<Stdedos> Ok .... That whole thing was hard
<TK-999> spason: it'd start the X server that manages the GUI
<Stdedos> thanks for putting up with me jelly-home
<Stdedos> sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile_execv.txt -a -v -p sudo
<Stdedos> So I can use this compile.sh with this command
<Stdedos> like sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile_execv.txt -a -v -p sudo compile.sh
<jelly-home> skip the second sudo.
<Stdedos> like sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile_execv.txt -a -v -p compile.sh
<jelly-home> seems reasonable
<bjoern_> does
<Stdedos> jelly-home: thanks again :) for putting up :)
<Stdedos> Going to eat and test it ;)
<spason> tk: no good. when i type startx it makes a little white screen in the upper right corner and still just has terminal line
<jelly-home> Stdedos: not sure if trapping ERR is a bash-specific, I'd put #!/bin/bash instead of #!/bin/sh as the first line just to be safe
<TK-999> spason: Which eee pc is this?
<JohnD_> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu right now, but after custom install (sda1 - /, sda2 - /home, sda3 - swap) OS won't boot (/dev/sda was selected as boot location). Problem is that my connection doesn't work so I cannot install anything...
<Stdedos> since there is no difference, it is ok
<spason> asus eee pc seashell
<TK-999> spason: Model number?
<hpuser4466> Using ubuntu 12.04 with LXDE desktop.  Pcmanfm (file manager) won't display .avi files from my video camera. How to change default filer to rox-filer?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: there's a difference if you run it on any system where /bin/sh is not bash.  Also, you'll probably need to specify full /path/to/compile.sh or ./compile.sh for -p if that script is not in root's path
<spason> asus 1015PE?
<JohnD_> I'm trying random things I googled on ask ubuntu, but I'm like a blind man, and I really don't know what am I doing
<spason> It doesn't seem like anything is wrong, it just doedsn't seem to know I want to pretty pictures.
<spason> <the>
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, on what hardware?
<Magoogle> hello
<cfhowlett> Magoogle, greetingss
<Magoogle> Anyone tell me if the /etc/modprobe.conf file is suppose to be empty?
<JohnD_> gigabyte motherboard, intel i5 proc, ssd disk
<lalondong> guys
<lalondong> i need help
<lalondong> i'm new to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details|lalondong,
<ubottu> lalondong,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lalondong> i just installed this about 3 days ago
<TK-999> spason: Anything in ls /var/log | grep Xorg ?
<lalondong> i've installed aircrack following the instruction from this site : http://www.riyazwalikar.com/2010/12/installing-aircrack-ng-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<spason> TK: mac user here.  You gotta speak point and click.  :)
<TK-999> Just type: ls /var/log | grep Xorg
<cfhowlett> lalondong, aircrack isn't supported here.
<lalondong> but when i try to cd aircrack-ng-1.1 ,  it says no such directory
<bjoern_> ohh no
<lalondong> i'm sorry, i'm really new to ubuntu, i've just installed this about 3 days ago
<cfhowlett> lalondong, check with the aircrack site for support.
<JohnD_> can I create boot partition with gparted?
<lalondong> is there any irc channel for that?
<spason> Xorg.log.0
<JohnD_> boot only that is, is there a point in doing such a thing?
<spason> Xorg.log.old
<cfhowlett> lalondong, check their site for those details.
<lalondong> ok, thankyou
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, yes you can
<TK-999> spason: Could you paste the output of sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.log.0 to https://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: how big? can it be /dev/sda4? is boot flag only required? how to install this grub on it?
<spason> not sure.  how do i do that from terminal?
<spason> i can type that command and copy it, but then what?
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: and most importantly can it help?
<TK-999> Type the command and copy its output to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TK-999> If it's a huge wall of text, copy the output of: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, no size limit that I know of, boot flaggable is you wish, and you can direct grub to install it there.  Help?  sorry I must have missed the issue you're trying to fix ...
<spason> tk : i don't know how
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, you can install grub to any partition you want
<spason> i don't have any windows.
<TK-999> Oh yes... Any visible errors in there?
<spason> tk: sorry for my ignorance!  I don't even know how to highlight things with no mouse.
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: I've installed ubuntu and it is where it should be (/dev/sda1 - /, /dev/sda2 - /home, /dev/sda3 - swap) but it doesn't boot
<spason> hang  on...it's long!
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, no error messages?  does it boot fail at the same point each time?
<JohnD_> I got a message that no bootable device
<spason> I can't even scroll up.
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: although it is set in bios as first device to boot from
<TK-999> spason: Run cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less and tell me if there are any errors
<TK-999> With less, you can scroll with the arrow keys and PgUP/Down
<JohnD_> I can only run ubuntu from usb stick, and I don't have even internet there
<llutz> TK-999: easier: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, if this is a newish machine, I'd GUESS you might be seeing a gpt/mbr confusion ...  I had this happen when I installed to an ihackintosh.  Had to rewrite the partition table and it was fixed ...
<lalondong> okey guys. i need another help
<lalondong> how do i find some folders in my system
<lalondong> ?
<TK-999> Thanks - spason: In that case, try what llutz posted
<llutz> lalondong: find / -type d -iname '*pattern*'
<Magoogle> anyone explain to me how to change a driver? My cctv card is showing up as Philips SAA7134, but its a bt878 card.
<lalondong> what is *pattern mean?
<lalondong> sorry i'm new to ubuntu
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: ....
<llutz> lalondong: parts of the dirname
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, yep ...
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: is there something i can do right now?
<spason> nightmare.  how do i get back to the terminal line once it says END, (after TK's command)
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, basic check first: did you md5sum the ISO, and did you "check disk for error" when you booted?
<JohnD_> I mean something simple, I'm guessing that this grub is not installed
<llutz> spason: press "q"
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: yep, I've done check disk for error
<alocer> hello guys
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, easiest thing is to just re-install grub ...
<cfhowlett> alocer, greetings
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: how?
<spason> promise me switching to linux is worth it.
<JohnD_> grub-reinstall ?
<cfhowlett> !grub|JohnD_,
<ubottu> JohnD_,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> spason, no promises.  Have you a specific support question?
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, do the "restore grub" option.
<alocer> q --> proxychains  dosent support '443' port any thing that support '443' port and have the same use
<TK-999> spason: type q
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: I was trying grub-install /dev/sda but that gave me path /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<spason> Ok.  I typed grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the only thing that comes up is
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, ah.  is this a dual boot machine?
<JohnD_> no
<JohnD_> I mean its no boot
<spason> 32.223] initializing built in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<BluesKaj> spason, there are no guarantees ni life or computing
<JohnD_> I just put it together and ubuntu from usb was my first boot
<spason> and EE is in red letters, as if an error had occurred. but it's just because they happen to be together right?
<spason> blues: true, true.  I just was hoping this would be a little less painful.  it took me a week to get this computer I'm on going, (mac ppc g4), so i figured a little netbook would be a snap.
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, thinking
<TK-999> It just highlights the expression - anything else besides
<spason> tk: nothing else.
<spason> What makes the gui load?
<spason> There are some WWs in var/log/xorg
<TK-999> spason: startx would make it. Are you sure you installed Ubuntu and not Ubuntu Server?
<spason> i'm not sure of anything!
<bjoern_> spason: the load guy ;)
<spason> get the load guy over here then!
<spason> tk: if i did that, am I F'd?
<cfhowlett> JohnD_, I'd suggest you reinstall ubuntu and run with the defaults EXCEPT to put the /home in a dedicated, separate partition NOT under /    put grub in the default sda/dev
<TK-999> spason: If that happened, you could just reinstall normal Ubuntu
<spason> from terminal?
<bjoern_> from cd/dvd/usb
<spason> no cd
<bjoern_> usb
<bjoern_> or by praying
<spason> no usb
<bjoern_> then praying
<spason> but wait
<TK-999> No USB? How did you install it then?
<spason> from internet
<spason> on hard disk
<spason> unetbootin on hard disk
<bjoern_> no usb?
<spason> i have usb, just no stick with ubuntu on it
<spason> because that's a whole 'nother story re: mac osx powerpc
<bjoern_> you could create one
<bjoern_> not difficult
<spason> tell me how
<spason> if you have time.  :)
<bjoern_> u r on mac osx right now?
<spason> no.  but i have that too.
<spason> i have a powerbook i'm on running ubuntu 10.04
<bjoern_> whats your system right now?
<spason> and a mac mini that still has osx on it
<bjoern_> ok
<bjoern_> 10.04?
<spason> yeah, it's the one that was suggested works well with powerpc architecture
<spason> and does, so far.
<spason> is there a way to see if i installed the server instead of the one i want?
<spason> it says Wecome to Ubuntu 12.10 (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-25-generic i686)
<bjoern_> im sorry, i really dont know about ppc
<spason> It's a nightmare!
<bjoern_> never used any apple product
<spason> I love them, but their technology has outpaced my income.
<spason> so
<bjoern_> the technology?
<bjoern_> :D
<spason> well, i mean only that they have ditched the architecture in my computers, and so fuck them.
<spason> can you swear in here?
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<spason> sorry! anyway, if you had a netbook that booted into ubuntu but only the terminal, but wanted it to boot to the graphical interface, what would you do?
<somsip> spason: install a graphical interface
<schnuffle> Install the correct GUi
<cute_bettong> sudo start lightdm?
<spason> how do i do that?
<spason> I think it's installed right, i just think that pretty part is missing.
<spason> excuse my hi-tech lingo.
<somsip> spason: find one you like. Then find if it has a package in ubuntu and 'sudo install desktop-I-like'
<spason> somsip: i like the regular one.  what is it called?
<somsip> spason: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109430/commands-for-installing-unity-on-ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<schnuffle> Spason if it doesnt work there mostly a problem with the correct graphic driver, the default is ubuntu-desktop
<spason> this is exciting!  I feel like it's 1989 again and I just got the new DOS 3.3!
<Kartagis> has youtube's API changed? because I haven't been able to use youtube-dl for a while
<TLM> how do i change my name and computer name in terminal?
<TK-999> TLM: sudo echo yourhostname > /etc/hostname
<spason> By the way, thank you all for being here.  I'd have scrapped any notion of even using ubuntu weeks ago if it weren't for all your incredible help.
<TLM> TK-999 permission denied even with sudo
<TLM> there is another simple way to do it using alias
<TLM> i only want to do it temporarily
<spason> is it possible that the installer asked me if i want to put a desktop on there and i said no?
<schnuffle> Spason, if you used the server image then it wont install GUI
<TLM> how do i change my name and computer name in terminal temporarily?
<spason> not saying it's impossible, but i don't think i did that.
<schnuffle> Tlm: you can change then env variable PS1
<TLM> ahhh that's the once, thanks schnuffle
<schnuffle> Spason check dmesg and /var/log/x11 to look for problems
<spason> well, it's installing the desktop now i think
<spason> lots of stuff!
<schnuffle> Tlm but that only changes your prompt, nothing more
<Kartagis> has youtube's API changed? because I haven't been able to use youtube-dl for a while
<TLM> that's all i wanted, cheers
<eitch> hi guys. I've got a weird problem in 12.10. I use the facebook integration in firefox and message always crackle. This is very annoying. I had a similar issue with skype and there i needed to disable a pulseaudio plugin. Anyone know anything?
<hamid1990> hi i want to download videos from this site http://careers.slb.com/recentgraduates.aspx how?
<gerep> Hello world. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 for about 4-5 months and since yesterday it is terribly slow to load Unity, any ideas?
<Boston65> no sound in Ubuntu 12.04, sound card not found. Help please...Thank you
<jose106> hamid1990, you could use videoconverter with firefox
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: I just reinstalled using default options (ubuntu on full hdd), it worked, but its not what I wanted...
<hamid1990> jose106: how can i get that?
<TK-999> gerep: It might be that you are not using GPU rendering for some reason
<JohnD_> cfhowlett: I will try to reinstall it again and create my set of partitions, maybe somehow it will startup this time (since it did something to this /dev/sda)... I don't know,..
<TK-999> inxi -Xg
<jose106> hamid1990, open firefox and under extensions search for videoconverter, install it
<spason> shouuld installing the desktop take a really long time?
<ars23> does anybody knows an application for linux like pspice? an application that creates/edit an electrical scheme and simulates it...
<dr_willis> !find pspice
<ubottu> File pspice found in kicad-common
<dr_willis> should be spice in the repos of some form
<ars23> ok... thanks!
<llutz> !info ngspice
<ubottu> ngspice (source: ngspice): Spice circuit simulator. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 24-1 (quantal), package size 2479 kB, installed size 6791 kB
<llutz> ars ^ ^
<spason> Well, while I'm waiting for the desktop to download, i have some other burning ubuntu questions.
<spason> Do you guys only use software from ubuntu, or is it safe to use other ppas etc?
<ars23> thanks
<dr_willis> depenmds on the ppa
<JohnD_> by default ubuntu created fat32 partition with boot flag, 200 Mb, and then sda2 is ext2 (240 Mb) - what is this one used for?
<JohnD_> last one is lvm2 pv? why not ext4??
<spason> dr willis: what does it depend on?
<dr_willis> whos handl;ing the ppa
<JohnD_> why no swap partition by default?
<dr_willis> sounds like the installer screwed up. swap partiotns by default is the defauilt ;)
<spason> is there a command in terminal that just installs ubuntu if you are hooked to ethernet?
<llutz> JohnD_: it's an UEFI system? then the 200MB fat-partition is efi-boot
<spason> is sudo apt-install ubuntu desktop a ginormous task?
<spason> my screen has been scrolling for like 15 minutes
<TK-999> sudo apt-get install unity
<spason> too late
<doomlord> canubuntus windowmanager do transparent titlebars
<spason> i wrote ubuntu desktop
<spason> is that bad?
<spason> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205376/ubuntu-12-10-unity-wont-start-on-startup
<spason> sorry, i meant http://askubuntu.com/questions/109430/commands-for-installing-unity-on-ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<spason> Did I mess up?
<TK-999> no problem, that's also good
<spason> TK: I think it's working!!
<TK-999> I'm sure you'll like it and eventually migrate to Arch :P
<spason> holy sh  holy moley!  it worked!!! THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!
<spason> I'm sure I'll be back soon!
<spason> Ok, I'm back.
<spason> TK, if you've got time- one more thing.  :)
<TK-999> sure, go ahead
<spason> the wireless doesn't show up.  Do i have to install something for that?
<Squarepy_> check additional drivers under system settings spason
<spason> ty
<spason> So, is it easy to change desktops if you find a different one you like?
<chunkyhead> can we make shell out of bind commands?
<lalondong> guys
<lalondong> how to install wireless driver on ubuntu?
<Squarepy_> spason, yes, just install and login logout, selecting the session you want
<Squarepy_> lalondong, more info
<spason> very cool.
<smallfoot-> How can I find out what *real* kernel I use? uname -a, shows "3.8.0-12-generic #21-Ubuntu" is that 3.8.0 or 3.8.3? Why not 3.8.3?
<schnuffle> smallfoot-: your kernel is 3.8.0 why should it be 3.8.3
<TK-999> !latest | smallfoot
<ubottu> smallfoot: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jdukiet> hello, i am running 12.04 LTS and was wondering if i could assign a shortcut for the wheel button on my mouse to the virtual window button on the launcher?
<lalondong1> do i have to install wireless driver? and how to install them?
<Squarepy_> lalondong, please do not re-ask and provide more info
<smallfoot-> TK-999, but 3.8.0 is stable, then 3.8.3 has no new features, only bug fixes, so it should make it even more stable
<schnuffle> lalondong: normally not but there're some newer models where it is necessary
<jelly-home> smallfoot-: check the changelog for the kernel package (linux-image-3.8.0-12-generic) to see which vanilla release it's based on
<smallfoot-> jelly-home, thanks, but it doesn't say
<TK-999> smallfoot: Yesterday, someone complained about how Fedora upgrading to 3.8.x wrecks wifis
<jdukiet> hello, i am running 12.04 LTS and was wondering if i could assign a shortcut for the wheel button on my mouse to the virtual window button or I'm sorry, the workspace switcher button on the launcher?
<jelly-home> smallfoot-: really?  I see "rebase to v3.8.2" down the file
<Kruti> hello , i'm running 12.04 LTS . I installed devstack and also logged into the dashboard thorugh local server in colg , but not able to do in my house
<lalondong1> i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS , and when i try to search additional drivers from System Settings, it says 'No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.'
<lalondong1> Is that mean i have no wireless driver or anything? Sorry, i'm really new to Ubuntu/Linux, i am Windows former user.
<TK-999> lalondongl: Is your wifi working?
<lalondong1> Yeah, working fine.
<TK-999> Then there is no need for proprietary drivers.
<lalondong1> i'm using wifi right now to chat with all of you guys.
<TK-999> The open source equivalents work fine.
<lalondong1> how do i know that i have this wireless driver?
<Tm_T> lalondong1: by the fact that it works just fine? (:
<lalondong1> yeah ? :D
<TK-999> lalondongl: lspci -k or lsusb -k depending on whether it's internal or USB
<ronalds> can't install matlab, no shortcuts creates
<ronalds> pls help
<Somelauw> How can I change where skype stores my downloads. I googled, but all answers assume that I'm using windows which has a completely different skype user interface.
<scott_z> I am monitoring my data transfer through system monitor and there is a TON of data being sent to my machine but I am not doing any downloads. How can I see what is doing all that data transfer?
<ronalds> matlab
<ronalds> matlab: command not found
<ronalds> after installing and adding license file
<smallfoot-> jelly-home, ah, now I found it!
<smallfoot-> jelly-home, I actually found "rebase to v3.8.3" :)
<jelly-home> well then
<llutz> !info iftop | scott_z use this
<ubottu> scott_z use this: iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre2-3 (quantal), package size 36 kB, installed size 105 kB
<smallfoot-> Why is kernel name "3.8.0-12-generic #21-Ubuntu" when the changelog say it rebase around 3.8.3 ?
<natedawg> hey guys need help
<natedawg> is this the place?
<smallfoot-> yeah! :)
<Kruti> anyone knows about openstack?
<lalondong1> TK-999 : how do i know its internal or USB?
<natedawg> Sweet having problems with ati ccc using open source driver
<JohnD_> swap - logical or primary?
<llutz> JohnD_: doesn't matter
<ronalds> can't get matlab to work
<JohnD_> ok
<dacorr> Has anyone had any luck dual booting Winblows 8 with Ubuntu?
<coop999> Good morning.   Running 12.10 and firefox 19.0.2 / chromium Version 25.0.1364.160 Ubuntu 12.10 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.12.10.1) .    Trying to start and run a Webex session crashes either browser.     Java information from console is here:
<natedawg> yea on same hdd or seperate?
<scott_z> llutz: thanks just what i was looking for
<coop999> Java Plug-in 1.6.0_43
<coop999>     Using JRE version 1.7.0_17-b02 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM   ava.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<coop999>         at com.sun.deploy.net.protocol.https.Handler.openConnection(Handler.java:97)
<coop999>         at java.net.URL.openConnection(URL.java:971)
<coop999>         at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarURLConnection.<init>(JarURLConnection.java:84)
<FloodBot1> coop999: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phaedral> looking for newb-safe place to comment-up example 4-2 of adv bash scripting guide at ldp
<TK-999> lalondongl: Is your adapter builtin or external, connected to a USB port?
<lalondong1> internal bro
<eitch> hi guys. I've got a weird problem in 12.10. I use the facebook integration in firefox and message always crackle. This is very annoying. I had a similar issue with skype and there i needed to disable a pulseaudio plugin. Anyone know anything?
<jelly-home> smallfoot-: 3.8.0-12-generic denotes the module compatibility.   (usually not in ubuntu, but) you might get an updated package based on a newer 3.8.x that still retains binary module compat. so they don't have to be rebuilt
<coop999> appologies for the flood.   didn't realize it would boot me
<TK-999> lalondongl: lspci -k to identify your driver, but if there are no problems, there isn't really any need to
<lalondong1> TK-999 : it says ; Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<lalondong1> so my wireless driver are that one?
<TK-999> lspci -k -> the corresponding "Kernel driver in use" section
<coop999> Good morning.   running webex with either firefox or chromium crashes browser.    Java console reports error  with java.lang.ExceptionininitializerError      running Java Plug-in 1.6.0_43
<coop999>     Using JRE version 1.7.0_17-b02 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
<lalondong1> TK-999 : ahh, okey,. do i need to install the driver or no? my wireless are working fine, but should i install them and how?
<jelly-home> smallfoot-: this interface between two pieces of binary, compiled software that interact with each other is called an ABI.  For kernel packages, you might read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/BuildSystem/ABI
<TK-999> no, you should not
<TK-999> They are already installed and working, no further configuration is needed
<smallfoot-> jelly-home, ah, I see
<JohnD_> pff
<smallfoot-> jelly-home, so this is for nvidia driver to not break or something?
<JohnD_> finally
<JohnD_> god....
<lalondong1> TK-999 : Ok, and how to see full list of available wireless networks? cause everytime i near the connection it connecting automaticly withtout showing another networks?
<jelly-home> smallfoot-: correct
<termospullo> hey guys I am having problems installing updates
<smallfoot-> proprietary drivers are fucking us too much
<JohnD_> cfhowlett, Ilutz: thx for pointing me somewhere
<TK-999> lalondongl: into the Terminal, type: ip link and that gives the name of the wlan interface (e.g. wlan0)
<TK-999> Then, use this name in: sudo iw wlan0 scan | grep SSID
<lalondong1> TK-999 : it says only one, but when i'm using windows, they detect the other one networks, do i have problem with my ubuntu?
<coop999> Good morning.   running 12.10 and running webex with either firefox or chromium crashes browser.    Java console reports error  with java.lang.ExceptionininitializerError      running Java Plug-in 1.6.0_43   Using JRE version 1.7.0_17-b02 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
<Nahita> anyone here using sopcast?
<ternomic> hi
<ternomic> my kernel is 3.8.2-206 .fc18.x86_64   my laptop is dell vostro 1320 . i have wireless problem. how can i solve it?
<ternomic> there is no wireless
<llutz> ternomic: "lsb_release -sc" please
<termospullo> Hey
<termospullo> I am unbale to install updates or anything from software center on 12.04
<termospullo> *unable
<aliendroid> hi i got segfault error when i try to run apt-get. how should i fix that ?  189.252623] apt-get[3647]: segfault at 7fab89e4d000 ip 00007fab7ac32ef2 sp 00007fff410f50d0 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[7fab7abdb000+11b000]
<LyzardKing> I just installed ubuntu 13.04 and the bluetooth indicator is not appearing on the panel.
<llutz> !ringtail | LyzardKing
<ubottu> LyzardKing: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<LyzardKing> join #ubuntu+1
<zyngawow> Can anyone help me please? My WiFi stays as unavailable... I'm using my phone as a modem, which make my internet really slow...
<greenhorn_> Can anyone help with an issue I am having with my VPN? ty!!
<termospullo> hey guys
<termospullo> I am unable to install updates on 12.04
<termospullo> after asking for confirmation in terminal it spits this out
<termospullo> Puretaan malleja paketeteista: 100 %
<termospullo> Esiräätälöidään paketteja...
<termospullo> Tehdään asetuksia: install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2) ...
<termospullo> /etc/environment: rivi 2: odottamaton EOF (tiedostonloppu) odotettaessa sulkevaa ”"”
<termospullo> dpkg: virhe käsiteltäessä install-info (--configure):
<FloodBot1> termospullo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<termospullo>  aliprosessi komentotiedosto post-installation asennettu palautti virhetilakoodin 2
<zyngawow> Can anyone help me please? My WiFi stays as unavailable... I'm using my phone as a modem, which make my internet really slow... I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and my net card chipset is rt2860
<Stdedos> is this trap correct? " trap "echo Make\ FAILURE > $stamps/Failed; date >> $stamps/Failed; /sbin/halt -p" ERR "
<Ichne> Hi! Does HybridSLI work on Linux?
<termospullo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619387/
<termospullo> any help?
<mehmet> Hi
<jelly-home> Stdedos: looks right for bash... did you change the interpreter line to #!/bin/bash
<Stdedos> jelly-home: Hello again - Yes I did but I had no chance to test it so far
<zyngawow> Is Ubuntu 12.10 WiFi broken with certain chips like rt2800?
<gaspe1> Hi, I have a problem dectecting hardware sensors with "lm-sensors / sensors-detect" http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619359/
<saki`> okay
<saki`> noob question
<saki`> in the installer, if you're installing alongside windows 7
<jelly-home> Stdedos: test it! http://paste.debian.net/242118/
<saki`> when it gives you an option to divide the space
<saki`> is ubuntu on the left or the right?
<saki`> it doesn't say
<Night_Elf> Hello all. I have been looking for some information on how to establish a sort of "interface bonding" with two (these are GSM/3G usb sticks). Most of what I can find online is about ethernet bonding. Where can I find some good info on usb mobile modems (potentially from different carrier/providers) bonding, in such a way that the user doesn't care which or how many of them are currently at use?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: /bin/false always fails, thus triggering the trap
<saki`> (also, hey jelly!)
<gaspe1> saki: on the right
<jelly-home> hello there
<saki`> ubuntu's on the right? so if i drag it all the way to the right, it'll give me the minimum possible space that ubuntu will take on my harddrive, yes?
<helpmeiamnoob> hey guys i want to get all the files starting with the name p, how to exe that on cli?
<ihre> How come NFS is twice as fast as SMB? With NFS, I can copy at ~118MB/s and with SMB only ~55MB/s.
<Stdedos> jelly-home: Nice debug ... Waiting my VM to boot
<jelly-home> helpmeiamnoob: in the current directory? echo p*
<gaspe1> saki: It's like a virutal disk
<zyngawow> Is Ubuntu 12.10 WiFi broken with certain chips like rt2800?
<helpmeiamnoob> jellow, can it be done using the ls command?
<termospullo> having problems with installing updates on 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619387/
<jelly-home> helpmeiamnoob: sure, why?
<helpmeiamnoob> jelly-home,  how to do that
<jelly-home> helpmeiamnoob: replace echo with the command of your liking
<helpmeiamnoob> when i type ls -l what does the first d stand for?
<holstein> termospullo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171205/e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1 try this, and think about the sources you have aded
<helpmeiamnoob> the d in drwxrwxrwx
<IdleOne> directory
<Somelauw> How can I change where skype stores my downloads. I googled, but all answers assume that I'm using windows which has a completely different skype user interface.
<holstein> Somelauw: i would ask skype support
<IdleOne> Somelauw: probably in ~/.skype
<helpmeiamnoob> jelly-home,  when i type ls -l what does the first d stand for? the d in drwxrwxrwx
<IdleOne> helpmeiamnoob: d = directory
<helpmeiamnoob> IdleOne, and first rwx-rwx-rwx are for what i mean one is for us, other two is for whom all? can u gimme the proper order?
<IdleOne> first set is for owner, the other two are user and guest
<jelly-home> helpmeiamnoob: read this: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<helpmeiamnoob> IdleOne, so it's in this order right? owner-otherUser-guest right?
<jelly-home> owner, group, other
<IdleOne> helpmeiamnoob: if I remember it correctly, read the link jelly-home gave you, it will explain.
<jelly-home> IdleOne: there's no "other user" or "guest"
<IdleOne> jelly-home: you're right, sorry :)
<jelly-home> or, the third set covers permissions for all the processes run not by this user, and not by any user in this group
<gaspe1> Attempt #2: Hi, I have a problem dectecting hardware sensors with "lm-sensors / sensors-detect" http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619359/
<Anomie-Home> Could anyone tell me what directory mysql logs are kept in by default? /var/mysql is empty
<gaspe1> Anomie: /var/log/mysql ?
<IdleOne> /var/log/
<helpmeiamnoob> IdleOne, jelly-home what does group mean there exactly PS: i checked the link
<Anomie-Home> That's what I meant sorry, var/log/mysql is empty
<Stdedos> jelly-home: Trap is ok ... I just need to test the whole script next time I leave ...
<gaspe1> Anomie: sudo dmesg | grep mysqld
<Stdedos> jelly-home: how can I assume write rights on a file / make excecutable with terminal again?
<JohnD_> is there an online tool which will download some package and all dependencies? My Atheros doesn't work, and I need to download lots of packages, and its dependencies, and so on,  to make it work
<holstein> !wget
<holstein> !info wget
<Anomie-Home> gaspe1: That command doesnt return anything
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.13.4-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 272 kB, installed size 596 kB
<holstein> JohnD_: ^
<Dracco> Hello. I have desktop pc without internet connection and want to upgrade python on it. I downloaded sources on another pc, configured, installed, it shows me python 2.7 binaries, upgraded 2.6 as well from 2.6.5 to 2.6.8, but when i try installing wicd it says that my python version is 2.6.5. Any idea how to make it see changes?
<Anomie-Home> gaspe1: My mysql isn't running currently though
<Anomie-Home> and it won't start
<IdleOne> JohnD_: packages.ubuntu.com will list the dependencies, you will need to download each file separately though.
<Stdedos> jelly-home: how can I assume write rights on a file / make excecutable with terminal again?
<captine> hi all.  anyone used a blue yeti pro mic and gotten the following when plugging it in?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5619446/
<captine> not sure if my computer has a problem with the USB ports?  running 12.04 on acer aspire 4755G
<OnyxRaven> Hi, im having a kind of major problem - running dist-upgrade getting Preparing to replace apt 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.7 (using .../apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.10_amd64.deb) ... / ERROR: Can't find the archive-keyring / Is the ubuntu-keyring package installed?
<theadmin> OnyxRaven: Well, is it?
<OnyxRaven> it says it is
<theadmin> OnyxRaven: What Ubuntu version is this?
<holstein> captine: pavucontrol is what i would tru
<holstein> try*
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<OnyxRaven> if i try to apt-get install -f ubuntu-keyring I get 'is already the newest version'
<OnyxRaven> this is 12.04
<holstein> OnyxRaven: i would try removing the package, upgrading, then reinstalling
<gaspe1>  Attempt #3 (last): Hi, I have a problem dectecting hardware sensors with "lm-sensors / sensors-detect" http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619359/ my CPU is an AMD A10-5800k
<OnyxRaven> removing ubuntu-keyring would remove apt :-/
<compdoc> gaspe1, pretty new cpu. it might not be supported
<zAo^> gaspe1: maybe 13.04 beta will detect it
<compdoc> maybe someday
<compdoc> good idea
<gaspe1> damn
<compdoc> gaspe1, how do you like that cpu otherwise?
<OnyxRaven> where is the archive-keyring usually
<Stdedos> how can I assume write rights on a file / make excecutable with terminal?
<gaspe1> comdoc: ok for the price
<compdoc> OnyxRaven, you are using sudo?
<OnyxRaven> yeah
<Dracco> Hello. I have desktop pc without internet connection and want to upgrade python on it. I downloaded sources on another pc, configured, installed, it shows me python 2.7 binaries, upgraded 2.6 as well from 2.6.5 to 2.6.8, but when i try installing wicd it says that my python version is 2.6.5. Any idea how to make it see changes?
<OnyxRaven> i'm actually sudo'd as root
<holstein> OnyxRaven: run "sudo apt-get update" ..do you have any errors?
<holstein> OnyxRaven: as root?
<OnyxRaven> ah yes - no keyring installed at /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<OnyxRaven> (btw this is a bundled ec2 instance that worked last week just fine)
<theadmin> Stdedos: chmod. The basic syntax is "chmod u=user_rights,g=group_rights,o=other_rights filename". Those categories you don't need can be left out. The rights are r (read), w (write) and x (execute)
<OnyxRaven> on my other, running instances that dir is empty
<theadmin> Stdedos: You can read "man chmod" for details.
<Stdedos> theadmin: so if I created a file with sudo, I can user chmod u=rw and everything is ok?
<Stdedos> theadmin: I tried, but I was confused
<gaspe1> compdoc: FM2 motherboard are pricy, but better quality/price ratio than AM3+ socket motherboard
<Stdedos> use*
<OnyxRaven> what is the ubuntu gpg key hash?  looks like i should be able to import it
<gaspe1> compdoc: And I wanted to try Steam Beta
<OnyxRaven> is it 40976EAF437D05B5
<eitch> hi guys. I've got a weird problem in 12.10. I use the facebook integration in firefox and message always crackle. This is very annoying. I had a similar issue with skype and there i needed to disable a pulseaudio plugin. Anyone know anything?
<Stdedos> theadmin: so if I created a file with sudo, I can user chmod u=rw and everything is ok?
<Stdedos> theadmin: so if I created a file with sudo, I can use chmod u=rw and everything is ok?
<theadmin> Stdedos: You also need to set ownership rights... That's done with chown: chown username:groupname filename
<gaspe1> compdoc: I have a Nvidia GTX 660, everything works fine, but I can't read CPU temp, I'm scared it overheat
<jelly-home> Stdedos: if you need to execute the file, add the execute permissions.  chmod +x
<gaspe1> it's a shame, I have to go back on Win7 -_-
<Stdedos> jelly-home: chmod +x or u+x?
<gaspe1> chmod 777
<compdoc> gaspe1, just look in the bios from time to time. Enable cool&quiet
<theadmin> gaspe1: That's always a bad idea.
<Stdedos> theadmin: thanks. btw kernel is good and booted ... Compile time: 1h30m
<helpmeiamnoob> Stdedos, or u can type chmod 777 or whatever combo 7= 111 (in binary) hence rwx
<lalondong> GUYSSSSSS> NEED HELPPPPP>>>>
<lalondong> i'm running live-cd right now
<lalondong> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Dracco> Hello. I have desktop pc without internet connection and want to upgrade python on it. I downloaded sources on another pc, configured, installed, it shows me python 2.7 binaries, upgraded 2.6 as well from 2.6.5 to 2.6.8, but when i try installing wicd it says that my python version is 2.6.5. Any idea how to make it see changes?
<helpmeiamnoob> lalondong, and?
<Stdedos> thanks everyone :)
<OnyxRaven> BTW, that fixed my problem - using apt-key to redownload the GPG keys
<lalondong> i have unallocated partition, that i've moved and resize with ext4 which where my ubuntu are installed
<jelly-home> Stdedos: u+x adds exactly the user executable permissions.  +x is the same as ugo+x
<OnyxRaven> i need to add that to my bootstraps
<gaspe1> compdoc: I've already changed the minimum CPU RPM, that's all i can do
<lalondong> i've swapoff the linux-swap before moving it
<compdoc> gaspe1, how hot is it getting after working hard?
<lalondong> now the unallocated partition are gone with the ext4
<lalondong> shall i swapon the linux-swap again?
<gaspe1> 60 - 70C
<gaspe1> it reach the "damn its to hot zone" zone
<n8w> hey
<compdoc> gaspe1, thats hot but its still within specs. how fast does the cpu cooler fan run in rpm?
<n8w> whats the magic to make the task scheduler accept the assigned job...whatever i do the OK button stays inactive...cant click it
<OnyxRaven> crud, i spoke too soon
<OnyxRaven> so I can update now, with the keys installed, but still have an issue with the dist-upgrade
<gaspe1> compdoc: I have it to be 600 RPM, minimum cpu fan speed
<gaspe1> compdoc: I think lm-sendors, senses something, but the value don't seem to be good
<compdoc> gaspe1, no wonder its getting hot. My cpu fans run 2000 to 3000 rpm
<gaspe1> compdoc: cpu temp goes between 0 C -to 11 C
<Dracco> Seems like noone can help me here :/ well ill try forum, thanks anyway :)
<gaspe1> compdoc: I know, that why I'm here :)
<gaspe1> compdoc: The only solution left is to run Ubuntu in VirtualBox on Win7
<compdoc> gaspe1, are you saynig ubuntu causes the fan to spin at 600rpm?
<lalondong> can you guys help me
<lalondong> i'm stuck
<lalondong> reallly
<gaspe1> compdoc: No I changed the Minimum CPU Fan speed from the Bios
<OnyxRaven> so here's what i'm getting now http://pastie.org/private/dhngqrviwxrisha9tpj8ba
<holstein> !ask | lalondong
<ActionParsnip> lalondong: state the issue on one line and see
<ubottu> lalondong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gaspe1> compdoc: The problem is simple, Ubuntu can't monitor the CPU Temp, so fancontrol can't do his job
<ActionParsnip> gaspe1: does the system have a make and model?
<Boston65> any help on no sound in 12.04
<compdoc> gaspe1, the bios controls the fan speed, not the OS
<holstein> !audio | Boston65
<ubottu> Boston65: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Boston65> there is no sound card showing
<holstein> Boston65: then, check the bios, and try and test that the hardware is not broken
<ActionParsnip> onyxraven: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<holstein> Boston65: is this something that broke? or something that never worked?
<Boston65> no works great in windows 8
<Boston65> the sound is greyed out on the top bar
<holstein> Boston65: ok. so you know the hardware isnt broken.. and you have opened a terminal and run "aplay -l" ?
<techxarena> need help
<techxarena> my mouse is not working
<techxarena> pls
<techxarena> help
<techxarena> my touchpad is no working, need help!
<Boston65> ya just ran it no sound card found
<plataoresponde> tete
<ActionParsnip> boston65: there is an alsa-info script mentioned on the sound troubleshhoting procedure. run it and upload to the server and a URL will be generated. What is it please
<holstein> Boston65: did sound ever work?
<gaspe1> compdoc: So what's the use of Fancontrol? I tought it was the OS that was monitoring the CPU temp.
<ActionParsnip> techxarena: does the system have a make and model?
<Boston65> no neber worked
<`aL> hi I have a laptop with ubuntu v7.x and it does not show any menu at all how can I make the menu appear please ?
<Abu> how do i unistall sd card reader module
<Boston65> never worked
<gaspe1> compdoc: I know the Bios have a Automatic shudown if the CPU temp is out of control
<Abu> i keep getting mmc0: got data interrupts
<ActionParsnip> `al: ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 are both no longer supported in any way
<captine> anyone on 12.04 get this when plugging in a usb microphone?  usb 3-1: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 1
<holstein> captine: no. does the device work?
<captine> yes
<holstein> captine: i wouldnt worry about the message then
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: Not sure to understand ?
<Boston65> ActionParsnip: is that script on the Ubuntu site?
<ActionParsnip> boston65: run the sound info script. it will tell us a lot
<captine> holstein, works on macbook.  got it working on my other USB ports after struggling a bit, but seems my video camera causes issues.  it is not working  now in the port it is in
<compdoc> gaspe1, you set a target temp in the bios, and what speed the fan should run when it reaches that temp. so say you want to keep the cpu at 45c, the fan should run at full speed at that temp
<ActionParsnip> boston65: its step 5 on the ubuntu sound troubleshooting procedure page
<captine> holstein, if i plug into my usb 1 ports, i get this...  cannot get ctl value: req = 0x83, wValue = 0x200, wIndex = 0xb00, type = 4
<Boston65> OK
<ActionParsnip> gaspe1: is the system a laptop?
<holstein> captine: i say, if its working, dont worry about the messages
<mtadyshak> I want a shell script to spawn another terminal window and then start minicom in that window.  How would I do that?  The command terminal or Terminal is not recognized.  How would I control to which window subsequent commands would be executed?
<captine> holstein, it's a bule yeti pro
<captine> *blue
<holstein> captine: cool.. and its working fine? if so, just ignore the messages
<captine> holstein, it works intermitantly on the usb1 ports... its the intermittant that is bothering me
<theadmin> mtadyshak: gnome-terminal -e command
<captine> holstein, it is not working now
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: Nope, it's a custom made tower
<holstein> !audio | captine
<ubottu> captine: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> !proaudio | captine
<ubottu> captine: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<captine> holstein, thanks.  will check those out.  did the first one already.  perhaps the pro link will help
<ActionParsnip> gaspe1: what CPU and GPU do you use?
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: CPU (AMD A10-5800k) GPU (Nvidia GTX 660)
<Stdedos> theadmin: jelly-home how can I pass an argument to a script through terminal?
<Dougie187> For some reason I just started getting this error with svn. "svn: E200029: Couldn't perform atomic initialization" Any ideas?
<holstein> captine: i find alsa and kernel versions are usually what make or break audio support.. also, you can try the irq settings for USB
<bryguy_> using 12.10 with firefox, when I visit certain flash heavy sites my hard drive starts writing every second or so until I leave the site. My computer is otherwise silent most of the time but this is pretty noisy and annoying, any idea what's happening there or if there's something that can be done to stop it?
<holstein> captine: you can unplug *all* other usb hardware.. dont use a hub.. check cat /proc/interrupts
<bryguy_> I'm considering trying to do /tmp in ramdisk which might help but if there's a simpler solution I'd like to know
<theadmin> bryguy_: Flash is Flash, but your solution makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> gaspe1: YourvCPU seems to have a GPU in it as well. You may have issues with a Raden GPU as well as the Nvidia
<captine> holstein, i will check the irq.  i suspect that is the issue ...
<ActionParsnip> bryguy_: have you tried other browsers?
<Boston65> whats the link to that sound trouble shooting page? New to all this
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I had, but I fixed it
<holstein> !audio | Boston65
<ubottu> Boston65: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Stdedos> theadmin: jelly-home how can I pass an argument to a script through terminal?
<ActionParsnip> boston65: cant you find it online?
<theadmin> Stdedos: Repeating often, especially if your message contains someone's nicknames, is a bad idea.
<Boston65> no went to a bunch of sites, no step 5
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: I installed Steam and was able to play Counter Strike Source
<ActionParsnip> boston65: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Stdedos> Mechanically while trying to figure out other things, sorry
<Stdedos> how can I pass an argument to a script through terminal?
<theadmin> Stdedos: Can you elaborate? You can't change arguments of something already running. If you simply want to start a script with arguments, you can just use /path/to/script arg1 arg2 arg3...
<bryguy_> ActionParsnip: I prefer to use free browsers so I've avoided chrome. I used to use seamonkey but I haven't tried that, don't know if it even exists any longer
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: I have Compiz installed, which works fine
<ActionParsnip> boston65: all I searched for wad: ubuntu sound troubleshooting procedure.     which are the exact words I said to you earlier
<Stdedos> theadmin: I want to run a .sh file which will call for another .sh file, different each time
<ActionParsnip> gaspe1: tried with xfce4?
<ActionParsnip> bryguy_: try chromium......
<Stdedos> how can I reffer to those arguments?
<Stdedos> theadmin: how can I reffer to those arguments?*
<high-rez> Is anyone else having problems with massive packetloss to us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<jelly-home> Stdedos: "$1", "$2", ...
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: Why I would do that?
<captine> holstein, weird thing is the mic has a monitor so it acts as speakers if you put your headphones in it.... the audio out works perfectly..  audio in (which is the whole point of the mic), is not working
<Stdedos> nice, thanks again ;)
<bryguy_> apt-get chromium fails, do I need to install manually?
<holstein> captine: i would check pavucontrol ..
<ActionParsnip> stdedos: you do realize that the file extension tells you nothing of a file in linux...
<GraalUbuntu> Could someone assist me with an error I am receiving on Ubuntu? "bash: ./Graal: cannot execute binary file"
<theadmin> Stdedos: Apps from $0 to $infinity, $0 being the file name of the script and all the others being the actual arguments.
<ActionParsnip> bryguy_: chromium isnt an option of apt-get
<Stdedos> ActionParsnip: I do, but I am making the files, plus I sense .sh is widespread as script
<theadmin> Stdedos: Err, not apps, variables, sorry
<ActionParsnip> bryguy_: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Stdedos> theadmin: and then, strings as arguments?
<bryguy_> ActionParsnip: lol ok that makes sense i guess
<ActionParsnip> stdedos: you can rename an image to .sh and the OS will still see an image file
<theadmin> Stdedos: Yeah. Well, bash doesn't really have datatypes.
<Stdedos> ActionParsnip: lol didn't know that
<jelly-home> Stdedos: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Parameters
<ActionParsnip> bryguy_: you could have also searched software centre
<Stdedos> theadmin: can I echo ******** >> $document
<Stdedos> ?
<ronalds> hello
<Stdedos> theadmin: (stars as string)
<ActionParsnip> stdedos: so how does saying its an "sh file" tell us anything....is my point
<theadmin> Stdedos: Sure.
<Stdedos> ActionParsnip: I am praising on some common sense
<ActionParsnip> stdedos: if you pass arguments to the script, you can perform logic on the value passed and make the script behave differently
<theadmin> Stdedos: long as $document is a defined variable.
<bryguy_> ActionParsnip I tried "chromium" in bash and usually it tells you what package you want, the binary is called chromium-browser too, it's just a weird convention
<GraalUbuntu>  Could someone assist me with an error I am receiving on Ubuntu? "bash: ./Graal: cannot execute binary file"
<Stdedos> ActionParsnip: I just keep log of some timing on commands, and I want to automate the process, since I am getting the ropes on bash scripts
<bryguy_> GraalUbuntu: what do you get from ls -l ./Graal
<ActionParsnip> bryguy_: not really. chrome is a game :)
<baldfat> So I am having issues with XOrg that well I just can't spend the time to fix. I switch from opensource to AMD propietary and well it's to much work. I am thinking of just doing A) wipe out the / partition or B) remove all the PPA and try to chase the originals
<ActionParsnip> graalUbuntu: what is the output of: file ./Graal; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> stdedos: #bash may help too
<Stdedos> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> baldfat: Ati drivers are in the ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> stdedos: its the bash irc channel.....its here on freenode
<baldfat> ActionParsnip: I know but I had some sstuff in ppa to handle a few things
<TechieOfficer> anyone know of any good books on Linux Administration? I mainly want to learn to use the Terminal effectivly
<captine> holstein, thanks, checked that.  played music using the headphone out of the mic and used audacity.  am able to pipe the monitor of the mic into audacity and record whatever the computer is outputting, however, there is nothing recorded when i change my recording input from the monitor of the mic to the actual mic...
<GraalUbuntu> ActionParsnip: Did my message get to you?
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: with psensor CPU usage just shows one(1) core, A10 has four(4) cores
<holstein> captine: changing routing with pavucontrol?
<captine> holstein, yes
<Stdedos> ActionParsnip~AndChat35ubuntu/member/actionparsnip: Oh, I see
<baldfat> TechieOfficer: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<ActionParsnip> stdedos: i dont follow....
<ActionParsnip> gaspe1: do you have the latest BIOS?
<n00b> good afternoon
<Exilepilot> >tfw you've executed: apt-get install open-jdk*, was it wise?
<Stdedos> ActionParsnip: I understood what you said to me ,, but I used shift-tab to autocomplete you, and it expanded your domain
<Guest26330> i need a good lightweight musicplayer
<gaspe1> ActionParsnip: Yes I do
<baldfat> TechieOfficer: Only book that is a good overall IMHO https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Mark_G_Sobell_A_Practical_Guide_to_Linux_Commands_?id=xplXdW9R6QoC&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImJvb2steHBsWGRXOVI2UW9DIl0.
<ActionParsnip> stdedos: i have a member cloak ;-)
<Stdedos> ActionParsnip: Seem told you
<Stdedos> See,
<holstein> captine: that is not "intermittent" though.. what you are getting makes me think its a routing issue.. double check the routing.. try something simpler than audacity
<ActionParsnip> guest26330: deadbeef :-)
<baldfat> Guest21051: I love cmus
<mshake> hi
<ActionParsnip> guest26330: audacity
<ActionParsnip> sorry audacious
<captine> holstein, plugged it into the usb while talking.  can see the levels picking up the mic input for a few seconds, then stops and doing dmesg, i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5619596/
<baldfat> I think the commandline music tools are amazing
<mshake> when i try to update it says  it require the installation of untrusted packages
<mshake> what is that
<TechieOfficer> baldfat: Sorry! Books on Google Play is not available in your country yet.
<TechieOfficer> We're working to bring the content you love to more countries as quickly as possible.
<TechieOfficer> Please check back again soon.
<TechieOfficer> baldfat: wats the name of the book?
<ActionParsnip> mshake: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update
<TechieOfficer> whats*
<mshake> i'm using the GUI thingy
<holstein> captine: what would i do? try live CD's.. i would want different alsa and kernel versions.. the live CD's are the easiest way for me to do that and not break my current setup
<theadmin> TechieOfficer: Can't you tell from the URL? "A practical guide to Linux commands". doh.
<llutz> TechieOfficer: "Practical Guide to Linux Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming by Mark G Sobell"
<ActionParsnip> mshake: sounds like you added a PPA incorrectly
<captine> holstein, thanks.  perhaps i have broken something... :)
<captine> maybe i will try upgrade to 12.10
<ActionParsnip> mshake: close software centre and use a terminal
<TechieOfficer> llutz: Thank you
<mshake> can it be MIM
<ActionParsnip> mshake: what is MIM?
<mshake> man is the middle attack ?
<mshake> i can't use  the terminal from a user account
<llutz> mshake: you're missing some repo apt-keys
<baldfat> TechieOfficer: http://www.sobell.com/CMDREF1/index.html
<ActionParsnip> mshake: sure you can. just press CTRL + ALT + T
<mshake> is using synpatic will make anydiffrence ?
<baldfat> TechieOfficer: It is available as a Kindle version but I like Google Books since you can download the epub or df :) Or else you can get it free if you don't have a conscience :)
<ActionParsnip> mshake: the GUI apps dont give enough detail. they are convenient but not useful if thete are issues
<DreadCapt> I'm trying to create a apple_bootstrap partition but I can't seem to make that happen.
<mshake> not working
<mshake> the terminal command isn't accepting the sudo password
<ActionParsnip> mshake: close all GUI package apps, open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get update
<DreadCapt> My goal is to format a usb so that I can install lubuntu onto a powerbook g4
<ActionParsnip> mshake: it is accepting the password. you just get no feedback
<Rajvi> Hi All, Not able to connect to wired internet
<holstein> !ppc | DreadCapt
<Rajvi> A newbie here
<ubottu> DreadCapt: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<holstein> DreadCapt: i would just try a CD.. i dont think apple's boot usb
<ActionParsnip> mshake: copy the whole output and go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste there
<mshake> it's not accepting the sudo password !!
<ActionParsnip> mshake: jyst type as if it was. it is going in
<DreadCapt> holstein, i eventually end up https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/boot-usb-files.html from that faq the instructions only say "create a partition of type apple_bootstrap" and it says nothing as to how
<mshake> i'm running from a normal user acc will that make a diffrence ?
<holstein> DreadCapt: you can try and find http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html for ppc, or something like it
<holstein> DreadCapt: why can you not boot a CD?
<ActionParsnip> mshake: yes, everybody else does too. that's why sudo exists
<Rajvi> How to connect to interent .. if ur ISP has a web dialer?
<holstein> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<DreadCapt> holstein, cuz i dont have any cds
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | rajvi
<ubottu> rajvi: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<holstein> DreadCapt: i would go get some CD's.. that would be easiest..
<crf> hi my screen keeps going to black after a couple of minutes. How do I lengthen this time?
<mshake> i just tried it it work on the  GUI thing  but not in tha terminal
<ActionParsnip> mshake: did the sudo apt-get update now run okn
<Rajvi> This is complicated
<DreadCapt> holstein, thanks
<Rajvi> For a friend, not me
<ActionParsnip> mshake: try: gksudo apt-get update
<crf> Actually, it seems to go black after about 12 seconds.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: The heck is the point of running a CLI app with gksudo?
<ActionParsnip> rajvi: not really. you use network manager
<Rajvi> In win.. I have a wb dialer.. Wuould it work if i enter the credendials in Modem Config??
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: pretty pass input box with input feedback is nice to have
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: No, it's gross and insecure
<holstein> Rajvi: you'll need those credentials.. i would just try it.. dialup support is "on the way out" in most operating systems these days
<theadmin> That's just my opinion though, eh.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: maybe. but the user is having issue without the feedback so it makes sensee
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: insecure is debatable
<gnuBash> Hello, guys. I have the following problem: I create pseudo terminal and run the following code: pty[this is the pseudo terminal code] sh. In this way I run the shell but it echoes every command I type (for example if I type "ls" I receive "ls and all the directories". When I run with "-e" parameter it doesn't echo and works fine. But when I run "pty -e /bin/bash" it is the same situation. Any ideas?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: People behind your back can tell the length of your password easily, allowing them to guess the password. If the length matches your name, the password might be your name. If the length is 8, 6, 4 or 2 it can be variations of your birthdate. etc.
<lalondong> i need to ask
<lalondong> Move /dev/sda6 to the right and shrink it from 20.95 GiB to 1.85 GiB   Error
<|nv|s|b|e> shoot
<mshake> i ran this from the admin account by loggin in there it worked  this the result  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619643/   + it said there was a problem detected and it reported it
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: knowing length doesnt make it insecure. using sudo people may not see the length butvthey can hear how many keypresses you make
<|nv|s|b|e> i always look around before i enter my pswrd
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Heh, guess so. Well let's not debate my odd paranoia.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: also using GUI apps needing root should use gksudo so are they insecure too....
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I'm usually cautious of GUI apps asking for root rights unless it's those found in the base Ubuntu install or gparted.
<ActionParsnip> mshake: can you pastebin the last few lines. the command hadnt completed
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: but they use gksudo so people can see pass length. which is bad according too you. chill pill?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I don't know what a chill pill is, but again, I already suggested we not drive too much offtopic. So please let's not.
<Exilepilot> YAY
<Exilepilot> openjdk* has installed
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: fine but remeber, just because you dislike something doesnt make it bad
<Exilepilot> ;0
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Guess so, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: no harm done :)
<TechieOfficer> baldfat: would there be any way to get around the country restriction? I dont understand how Puerto Rico isn't allowed to buy books
<ActionParsnip> mshake: what is the full output of the command please. the command hasnt finished til you get the prompt back
<theadmin> TechieOfficer: Copyright stuff like that is illegal to "get around".
<ActionParsnip> crf: does the system have a make and model?
<mshake> didn't understand
<mshake> that what was  in the output
<Guest60093> Hey can any one help my graphics card (ati readon 4500hd) and i really need the GPU to work because VMplayer sucks without it
<theadmin> Guest60093: sudo apt-get install fglrx and reboot.
<mshake> that was the full output of the command after it finished it told me that there was an error i pressed report
<Guest60093> theadmin: fglrx tell me that i have a non compatible something and that i should run aticonfig
<theadmin> Guest60093: Well you should, run "sudo aticonfig --initial".
<TechieOfficer> theadmin: well, using a proxy to get the books, would that be illegal? :P
<theadmin> Guest60093: It configures the system to use API drivers.
<swippy> Hello
<ActionParsnip> mshake: can you pastebin the last few lines including the prompt you get back
<Guest60093> theadmin: i know that and i did it but nothing is changed
<Nach0z> theadmin: s/api/ati/
<theadmin> Nach0z: ...oh, yeah, soz
<swippy> Does anyone know if the latest version of ubuntu on an install cd can be installed on an imac (g3)?
<theadmin> Guest60093: Eh... I can't find anything for Radeon 4xxx series on amd's website, guess they dropped support.
<Nach0z> lol
<Guest60093> theadmin: So basically i am screwed ???
<SonikkuAmerica> !mac | swippy, here's that info
<ubottu> swippy, here's that info: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<theadmin> Guest60093: Basically, you can use the free driver... Eh... What's VMplayer anyway?
<swippy> thanks!
<Guest60093> theadmin: like virtual box i need it to emulate the blackberry smartphone to do my work
<SonikkuAmerica> swippy: Even though it's for Intel Macs I'm pretty sure there's a G3 imagr as well.
<SonikkuAmerica> *image
<theadmin> Guest60093: Oh... rats. Well, then I guess it's a real issue I can't help with :(
<Guest60093> theadmin : how can i use the free driver ???
<theadmin> Guest60093: Eh, it should come with Ubuntu, but if you somehow removed it, the package is xserver-xorg-video-ati
<lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on live-cd(with usb) -> i want to increase the number of my linux partition(ext4). my ext4 have around 10 gb space and has used around 8 gb space(just 2 gb that are free) which is why i want to increase them.. But i've made mistake on making the partition with them, This is the partition on gparted before i resize them (sequentially): ext4/sda(10 gb) | linux-swap/sda6(1.8 gb) | unallocated space(19 gb). 
<lalondong> so i can move them because i can't move it when it's 'swapon', i need to move it to the right until the unallocated space are change plase, to the 'linux-swap' place, on side of the ext4 and no problem after that. I want to increase the ext4(sda5) with he unallocated space, But i've made a terrible mistake because i've joined the wrong sda, which is linux-swap/sda6 are joined with the unallocated partition that has around 19 gb free
<lalondong> Now the swap that has 1.85 before now turn to be 20 gb. :( i've tried to resize the swap again to 1.85, but it says error.  This is the gparted_details : http://postimage.org/image/sqj6vuc13/ Pleasee check on that picture. i'm new to ubuntu and i'm stuckkkk.. :(( Anyone..
<lalondong> pleaseeee
<lalondong> anyone :(
<mkquist__> lalondong: what are you trying to do/
<ngwdanie1> hi everyone! does anyone which is the name of the installation user on 12.10
<lalondong> i'm trying to increase my linux space
<theadmin> ngwdanie1: "ubuntu", if you mean the LiveCD user.
<lalondong> but i've resize the wrong sda
<ngwdanie1> yes, the LIVECD user
<lalondong> anyone who can help me on PM. pleaseeee
<lalondong> i can't put all the message here :(
<mkquist__> lalondong: pastebin
<lalondong> what is pastebin?
<mkquist__> lalondong: !pastebin
<theadmin> lalondong: http://paste.ubuntu.com (or other similar sites) is a way to send long texts.
<mshake> the same result but now a two problem happened
<lalondong> how to use this?
<mshake> i re did the update thing
<lalondong> do i just need to paste them
<lalondong> then copy it and paste it here again?
<lalondong> or send the link url?
<ngwdanie1> i've made an persistent LiveUSB and I've used it until I've logget out. Since I cannot use root I need the LiveUSB user
<lalondong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619729/
<mshake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619726/
<lalondong> anyone that can help me pleasee
<lalondong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619729/
<lalondong> please anyone help me. i'm new to ubuntu :(  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619729/
<theadmin> !repeat | lalondong
<ubottu> lalondong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tozen> sorry 4 the offtop gals. does smbn knows some good jailbroken iphone freenode please? thx
<lalondong> okey :(
<holstein> tozen: try an inphone channel, or an actual offtopic channel
<holstein> lalondong: work from a live CD with no swap
<lalondong> i am on live-cd right now
<lalondong> i've made that change on live-cd
<holstein> lalondong: also, consider just being new to ubuntu for a while.. what you are trying to do is a bit advanced
<lalondong> i know, i've searched some of tutorial about increasing the linux partition, so i try them
<lalondong> i know.. i
<lalondong> but i've made mistake during the partition :(
<jrtappers> Whats a good way to take a backup of all config files?
<Kruppt> lalondong: do you know how to start a root terminal?
<theadmin> jrtappers: Backup /etc and every dotfile in your home directory?
<lalondong> you mean
<lalondong> root terminal
<lalondong> sudo su ?
<theadmin> lalondong: sudo -i
<compdoc> jrtappers, use the free cloud space you get from ubuntu one, and backup /etc and the other folders to that
<lalondong> i'm in the root right now
<lalondong> what do i have to do now?
<econdudeawesome> Which chan should I join to get information on writing a bash script to parse data? Have 5 Gb of data, need maybe 5 Mb of it
<Kruppt> lalondong: type ->fdisk -l<- in a root term , copy the output from the terminal and paste the contents, and post link
<jrtappers> econdudeawesome, What is the data?
<lalondong> right away sir
<econdudeawesome> jrtappers: NOAA archived weather data
<econdudeawesome> It's in csv/txt form
<econdudeawesome> so ideally use textutils, just not sure of a good place to start
<jrtappers> What format is that?
<lalondong> here's the link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619771/
<econdudeawesome> jrtappers: not sure, waiting for Dropbox to sync it to my work computer here. I believe it's just comma-delimited for hourly observations. One of the relevant variables is the Station ID; what I want to do is to pull out relevant station IDs and put into a separate file
<jrtappers> econdudeawesome, couldn't you just run a grep?
<econdudeawesome> jrtappers: I suppose. I'm not terrible familiar with grep. I know I can use it to pull out individual substrings; does it print out the full line?
<jrtappers> econdudeawesome, I.E $ cat BIGFILE.csv | grep "<ID>" > SMALL.csv
<econdudeawesome> so something like $ cat file.csv | grep $var > station.csv?
<econdudeawesome> hah
<econdudeawesome> ok
<jrtappers> econdudeawesome, yh, it prints all lines with the text in
<jrtappers> econdudeawesome, Its very useful!
<Kruppt> lalondong:Is there data in sda5?
<econdudeawesome> fantastic--glad to see I wasn't asking something too incredible difficult :). Will it print everything AFTER the substring, or everything between newline characters?
<HomoSapiens> hello
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: Everything that's on the line where the match was found
<HomoSapiens> looking for a team to develop a mobile app
<lalondong> do i have to send the picture of my gparted?
<lalondong> that's my linux were installed
<theadmin> HomoSapiens: This isn't the place.
<HomoSapiens> ok
<econdudeawesome> theadmin: fantastic. Thanks yall, even though it wasnt an ubuntu-specific question
<HomoSapiens> any channel that best suits the topic?
<econdudeawesome> HomoSapiens: you might check out Hacker News (not a chan, a website; news.ycombinator.com). The community there is pretty startup/project centric
<jrtappers> HomoSapiens, #ubuntu-offtopic possibly
<Kruppt> lalondong:so it has not been resized yet and has your ubuntu OS installed in it now?
<jrtappers> HomoSapiens, What kind of app? Sounds interesting
<lalondong> i think so, as i remembered, it was sda6/linux-swap that joined with that 19 gb unallocated space.
<lalondong> i'm on linux live-cd since i'm making those changes.
<mawk> good evening
<mawk> may i ask a question?
<[twisti]> hi, i have a relatively normal ubuntu server lts 12.04 running, and its currently acting as a mail server, but since all of my users have opted to get their mails via gmail, and have gmail pull them from our server, i was wondering if there was a way to make the server automatically send/forward mails to gmail, so people dont have to wait for gmail to check (which it does pretty rarely)
<hoylemd> I'm having trouble booting off a live USB stick on the most recent release.  When I try to boot up the live environment, I get a bunch of Call Traces, starting at kzalloc and ending at kernel_thread_helper.  I made the usb stick with LiLi in windows. Has anyone seen this before?
<jrtappers> hoylemd, I use Yumi, I changed to avoid these bugs, and for multiboot
<alcides> guys, will this script work fine to keep my pc up-to-date? http://pastebin.com/ERVBigHQ
<holstein> alcides: i use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<lalondong> so is there any change that my linux are saved?
<alcides> dist-upgrade > upgrade, right?
<mshake> ??
<alcides> i mean... its better
<mshake> so anynews about the update problem
<mshake> should i update or what
<mshake> :/ i'm still waiting
<Kruppt> lalondong:type ->mount<- in the root terminal, copy output, and post link
<HomoSapiens> @jrtappers, a mobile app
<lalondong> here's link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619832/
<holstein> lalondong: what is the question?
<jrtappers> HomoSapiens, that narrows it down to over 1,500,00 apps :D
<kimir> I created .ico file using gimp which I want to use for .desktop (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619834/) but it doesn't work. A white file icon is shown instead. Any idea why?
<yigal> scanimage isn't working with a brother ads-2000 in ubuntu 12.10.  I've followed http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1a.html and can scan via xsane just not via cli.
<HomoSapiens> @jrtappers, you're absolutely right ;P
<lalondong> holstein : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619840/
<jrtappers> * add a 0 to the end, 700k apple + 700k android + an estimate for others
<yigal> sane-find-scanner doesn't find the scanner.  Any suggestions?
<doomlord> i have a mac touchpad working, nice, is it possible to rebind the gestures - i'm after 3 or 4 finger swipes for 'expo' , next/prev desktop, scale
<holstein> kimir: i might start with a simpler name.. and try pointing to a known good ico
<holstein> lalondong: sure.. whats the question?
<HomoSapiens> @jrtappers, the idea is to use https://www.moovia.com/ as a mean to lay out all needed tasks
<Kruppt> lalondong:type >swapoff /dev/sda6< in root terminal
<holstein> lalondong: i read that.. and i suggested booting from live CD with no swap
<hid> HI
<HomoSapiens> my idea is to start up an app called PushApp
<holstein> lalondong: are you booted from live CD with the command Kruppt just suggested?
<kimir> holstein: Pointed to a known-good ico and works...
<lalondong> Kruppt : it says ; swapoff: /dev/sda6: swapoff failed: No such file or directory
<holstein> kimir: so, its your ico.. i would copy the known good ico, and open that copy and look at it.. and mirror the settings/config
<hid> I ave some problems with bumblebee. in fact I followed the ubuntu tutorial, then I rebooted the pc. "glxspheres" worked but "optirun glxspheres" didn't.
<jrtappers> HomoSapiens, move to pm chat?
<mourtus> hi im new on ubuntu and i have a probleme whit tty
<mourtus> eny help plz
<HomoSapiens> @jrtappers, pm chat?
<hid> apparently bumblebee only works when the daemon is running, but isn't running when I log automatically
<holstein> !tty | mourtus
<ubottu> mourtus: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<lalondong> holstein : yeah
<hid> I found something : http://askubuntu.com/questions/215146/ubuntu-12-10-nvidia-gt555m-bumblebee/215178#215178 . Can someone explain me this problem ?
<Kruppt> lalondong: you typed swapoff /dev/sda6 in a root terminal ? post a link to output so I can see
<mourtus> i do that but the probleme is wene i enter my login ana psw it show liggin incorrent
<jrtappers> mourtus, what username are you using?
<lalondong> here's the link boss : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619865/
<mourtus> i use mourtus
<holstein> mourtus: then, reset the password.. or make sure you have the password correct, or caps lock. etc
<mourtus> (sorry for my bad english)
<jrtappers> mourtus, Don't worry, understanding is all that matters
<mourtus> i do sheck the caps lock and evry thing and im sure that my pwr is corrent but the same probleme again
<jrtappers> mourtus, Do you use auto-login?
<mourtus> how i can do that
<holstein> mourtus: then, reset the password with the recovery console at boot
<jrtappers> mourtus, open terminal and try to run "sudo -i"
<holstein> mourtus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<mourtus> thanks  i will try
<Kruppt> lalondong: Ok good, you should be able to right click on the sda6 partition, delete it, enlarge the sda5 partition from the free space, then create your swap
<lalondong> how?
<holstein> lalondong: using gparted from the live CD
<lalondong> is that mean it's going to delete the sda6, what happen to the space after that?
<Kruppt> lalondong: do you have gparted running?
<lalondong> yeah still running boss.
<Fira> Hi ! anyone knows how I can force the initramfs to drop me to busybox :( ?
<Kruppt> lalondong:can you post a link of a screenshot of how it looks at the moment?
<lalondong> the gparted ?
<holstein> lalondong: yes
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes if you can
<lalondong> here's the link of the screenshot boss : http://postimage.org/image/pvug7t5rb/
<LuizAngioletti> quit
<gatojazz> :q
<Kruppt> lalondong:you should be able to right click on sda6 and choose delete
<lalondong> Ok. hold pon
<lalondong> hold on
<lalondong> okey boss
<lalondong> it's deleted.
<lalondong> what now?
<holstein> lalondong: whatever you want.. right click on partitions and select the options you want
<lalondong> i'm still confused.
<Kruppt> lalondong: now resize sda5 to the size you prefer
<holstein> lalondong: right click on the partition you want to edit..
<lalondong> you mean joining the sda5 with the unallocated space?
<lalondong> the sda5 has only 8.21 gb left
<Kruppt> lalondong:do not do anything till your clear of what where doing
<lalondong> okey
<holstein> lalondong: you can set it up as you wish.. i suggest to new users to let the installer do automatic partitioning
<theadmin> Yep, the installer does that great.
<Kruppt> lalondong: you want to enlarge sda5 right? you right click on sda5 and choose resize
<lalondong> yes...
<lalondong> and what happend to the linux-swap?
<lalondong> linux-swap are the sda6 that i've just deleted.
<Soarez> any suggestions of good vendors of Ubuntu loaded personal laptops within the EU ?
<holstein> lalondong: you deleted it
<lalondong> omg
<holstein> lalondong: you were asking about how to delete it
<Kruppt> lalondong:do not worry about the swap now focus on resizing your sda5 the size you want, we will get to the swap
<lalondong> Okey boss
<lalondong> how much do i have to resize it?
<naptastic> What major kernel version is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS using?
<lalondong> the unallocated space still has about 20.95 gb free
<holstein> naptastic:  3.2.0-38 is what i have
<ezio> what's the curses  project for viewing network traffic
<holstein> ezio: i use nmon
<ezio> ty
<naptastic> holstein, thanks, that's exactly what I needed :-)
<Kruppt> lalondong: just leave a gig or so for your swap, the leaftover will be freespace we will create your swap from
<mtadyshak> Importing bookmarks into Firefox from html results in a sub-folder called  Bookmarks Toolbar.  How to actually get your bookmarks on the bookmarks toolbar  itself?
<theadmin> mtadyshak: They are, the bookmarks toolbar is hidden by default afaik
<theadmin> mtadyshak: View -> Toolbars -> Bookmark toolbar
<ezio> holstein, i need port numbers of connections and ip addresses
<roby153> ciao!list
<lalondong> Kruppt: how much free space do i have to left for the swap? 2 gb?
<grendal-prime> grrrrr kvm as underprivalged user
<grendal-prime> this is killing me
<holstein> ezio: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.tw/2009/05/iptraf-ncurses-based-lan-monitor.html http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<holstein> lalondong: look in gparted and see how much space you have
<ezio> holstein, yes!  this is it
<lalondong> holstein : the sda5 (ext4) have about 8.21 gb
<mtadyshak1> I activated the bookmarks toolbar.  But when I imported my bookmarks they went into a sub-folder named Bookmarks toolbar and they did not show up on the actual bookmarks toolbar.
<holstein> ezio: i searched "ncurses network monitor" for future reference
<lalondong> holstein : while the unallocated space have about 20.95 gb .
<holstein> lalondong: you can set that up as you please...
<lalondong> holstein : is swap actually important?
<mtadyshak1> Where is "Organize Favorites" like in Win7?
<lalondong> and how much space for default swap should be?
<KornKage> hi there, i got a new laptop yesterday preinstalled with windows 7, but i want to put in ubuntu in it as well for dualboot, is there a safe way thats not intrusive to do this ?
<holstein> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<theadmin> mtadyshak: Uh, it's called "Library" in Firefox
<theadmin> mtadyshak: Ctrl-Shift-O
<holstein> lalondong: what would i do? let the installer automatically configure swap.. what should you do? make a swap partition of maybe 2gb's
<lalondong> okey..
<Kruppt> lalondong: resize sda5 to 27 should be fine
<lalondong> Okey bos
<mtadyshak1> I fixed it, thanks.
<borodino> Hello!
<Kruppt> lalondong: once you have resized sda5 to 27... let me know
<gustav_> How do I pause the screensaver in X? While watching long YouTube-videos if you need to know.
<ezio> holstein, i thought i had searched that term but my history is calling me a liar
<lalondong> Kruppt : Finished boss? do i have to send the screenshot?
<Kruppt> lalondong: now right click on the remaining freespace and create a swap partition of it
<borodino> hello!
<lalondong> Kruppt : it only have 'new' on the menu that are active
<Kruppt> lalondong: then post link to a screeshot of gparted
<borodino> i need help setting up Tor
<holstein> !tor | borodino also, this "You can also pretty much do http_proxy="http://bleh:8888" firefox   and it'll work." from the other channel
<wilee-nilee> borodino, You can download a tor browser if that is what you need from tor
<ubottu> borodino also, this "You can also pretty much do http_proxy="http://bleh:8888" firefox   and it'll work." from the other channel: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ezio> YESYESYESYES
<ezio> YES
<ezio> yes
<ezio> ahhh yes
<FloodBot1> ezio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezio> FloodBot1, yes
<lalondong> Kruppt : here's the link boss : http://postimage.org/image/lfmc8ufi5/
<ezio> :)
<Kruppt> lalondong: ok, looking good, youshould be able to right click on the unallocated space now and make a swap partition
<Kruppt> lalondong: the 2.7 unallocated space
<lalondong> Kruppt : right click -> new -> filesystem -> linux-swap?
<sam1> how can I change the path of a partition?
<holstein> !swap | lalondong
<ubottu> lalondong: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sam1> I want /dev/sda2 to be /dev/sda1
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes on the 2.79 unallocated space
<holstein> sam1: why? you can usually refer to the uuid ..or use a mount point
<sam1> because there is only one partition on the drive… it bugs me
<lalondong> Okey finished boss. What now?
<sam1> who decides the path actually?
<holstein> sam1: you can look at "sudo fdisk -l" ..i bet you'll find there is a recovery partition or something on there
<lalondong> Kruppt : it's finished. do i have to send the screenshoot?
<sam1> holstein: nope
<mourtus> can enyone tel me how to instal vim on ubuntu
<sam1> it's the only one
<sam1> sudo apt-get install vim
<mourtus> thanks
<holstein> sam1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/178732/can-i-change-my-devices-from-for-example-sda1-to-sda2
<holstein> sam1: there *is* another partition there
<Kruppt> lalondong:from menu EDIT -> Apply All Operations, only if all is correct, you could post link to screenshot first if you wish so I can see the end result so far
<wilee-nilee> borodino, stop PMing
<lalondong> Kruppt : i'll post it right away box
<lalondong> boss
<mourtus> when i write sudo apt-gat install vim it show me E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible) E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
<sam1> holstein: well fdisk doesn't list it
<holstein> mourtus: close other package managers
<sam1> gparted either
<mourtus> how i do that
<holstein> sam1: you have 2 names.. you get those names somewhere.. you can refer to that link i gave.. i wouldnt mess with it, or i would open gparted from a liveCD
<jrtappers> mourtus, Have you got softare center open?
<mourtus> yes
<holstein> mourtus: just close them.. click close or exit from the menu
<mourtus> ok thaks
<lalondong> Kruppt : here's the screenshot bos ; http://postimage.org/image/cih2caa05/
<lalondong> Kruppt : but i'm still confused what is that exclamation mark on the sda5 and the rest. ?
<holstein> lalondong: you should see what error is being pointed out by clicking
<Kruppt> lalondong:what partitioning program did you originally use to create the partitions?
<lalondong> holstein : its not pointed out.
<KornKage> whats the best ubuntu to install right now ? 12.04 ?
<aron> . where can i find a good file sharing site?
<lalondong> Kruppt: i created the partition on windows using Ease Partition.
<jrtappers> KornKage, depends
<jeanfrancois> I think 12.10 is less stable than 12.04
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, 12.04 has 5 years support, best is a subjective.
<KornKage> ubuntu 13 sucks then ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sucks? It's still in beta
<twist3d> beta
<twist3d> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Guest97544> anyone?
<KornKage> ok 12.4 is the way to go then
<KornKage> thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, I would take what any one person says about any OS with a grain of salt at best.
<Kruppt> lalondong: it is probably a warning as to cylinder boundaries, as you used some windows type program originally
<KornKage> where can i illegaly pirate ubuntu 12.04 btw ?
<DJones> KornKage: Don't troll the channel
<KornKage> ok
<jeanfrancois> pirate why? it's free...
<KornKage> sorry
<lalondong> Kruppt : ahh okey. so what do i have to do now?
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, you can download it from a torrent if that is what you mean.
<lalondong> Kruppt : just like you told me before? edit -> apply all operations?
<KornKage> wilee-nilee nv, just for the support , ill get 12.04
<KornKage> nvm
<Guest97544> do any of u troll black ops 2??
<DJones> Guest97544: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<jacob233> Hello, I am having this exact issue. same specs and hardware too http://askubuntu.com/questions/246413/install-error-for-lubuntu-12-10-powerbook-g4-ppc-cpu
<twist3d> Guest97544, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
<Kruppt> lalondong: Yes do not interrupt, leave all alone while the processes are running
<lalondong> Kruppt : Okey, and how do i know it's finished?
<Guest97544> DJones: I need a vasectimy!!!!
<holstein> !ppc | jacob233
<ubottu> jacob233: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<twist3d> hmm
<twist3d> bye bye
<holstein> jacob233: i would try nomodeset and other options from the live CD
<jacob233> holstein, is nomodeset one of the boot commands? I have not tired that one..
<holstein> !nomodset
<lalondong> Kruppt : it says error : http://postimage.org/image/vybjgys7v/
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kruppt> lalondong: it should say when it has completed all it has to do, there are going to be several programs gparted will be running to complete the overall task
<holstein> jacob233: though, i would just try them all, and maybe even physically remove hardare from the device
<twist3d> DJones, is there a command to see all the available commands for ubottu?
<jacob233> thank you i will try that right now holstein
<DJones> !bot | twist3d This is probably the best info,
<ubottu> twist3d This is probably the best info,: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<twist3d> DJones, thx
<lalondong> Kruppt : it says error : http://postimage.org/image/vybjgys7v/
<lalondong> Kruppt : this is the gparted_details : http://postimage.org/image/rlfunm3rx/
<Kruppt> lalondong:what are the "details"
<usuario> erme
<lalondong> Kruppt : the details of the error.
<Kruppt> lalondong:click ok and get back to me
<lalondong> Kruppt : it back to where the unallocated space are 20.95 gb
<lalondong> Kruppt : shall i apply this just in case to save it?
<holstein> lalondong: apply is more that "save".. it applies the changes to the disk.. altering the disk
<Kruppt> lalondong: stay cool, post a screenshot
<lalondong> Kruppt : after i clicked okey when that error screen pop up. it go back to this : http://postimage.org/image/le8q4fm6p/
<lalondong> Kruppt : is that exclamation point means it's actually mounted?
<Kruppt> lalondong: OK, right click on sda5 choose resize as you did before increase to 27, then from menu EDit -> Apply all operations
<DJRWolf> anyone know if Ubuntu is going to have a spin-off with Cinnamon UI like it has with XFCE and LXDE?
<lalondong> Kruppt : without make the swap right? just increase to 27 gb?
<xguiga> hi all... anyone that live in the usa can help with something?
<bazhang> DJRWolf, outside of a PPA you mean? official?
<Kruppt> lalondong: run df -Th from root terminal, post a link to output
<twist3d> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJRWolf> bazhang: like a "cubuntu", same as xubuntu and lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> DJRWolf, cinnamon is a mint fork, I doubt ubuntu will do anything with it.
<bazhang> DJRWolf, no
<bazhang> xguiga, did you have an actual ubuntu support question
<danes> hello where can I find out if a printer is supported? I plan to buy a Lexmark x-9350 and I want to find out if the printer will work with ubuntu
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org db danes
<lalondong> Kruppt : i haven't resize the dsa5, . this is the root terminal result : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620063/
<yigal> Does anyone know how to increase the verbosity of xsane - other than strace?
<xguiga> bazhang, sorry but i don´t think so!
<sam1> if I want to mount a new partition to /home, I need to edit fstab, right?
<bazhang> xguiga, then #ubuntu-offtopic , please
<twist3d> danes, you need to verify that the manufactorer supports linux drivers.  If so, you should be good.
<xguiga> ok thanks
<luenner> I cannot find anything in my logs (dmesg, /var/log/{messages,etc.}. What happened to Linux in past 4 years? Before that, you always had bunch of lines about your last action, in messages, syslog or dmesg - and probably in all of them
<[twisti]> hi, i have a relatively normal ubuntu server lts 12.04 running, and its currently acting as a mail server, but since all of my users have opted to get their mails via gmail, and have gmail pull them from our server, i was wondering if there was a way to make the server automatically send/forward mails to gmail, so people dont have to wait for gmail to check (which it does pretty rarely)
<yigal> [twisti]: postfix certainly can allow this
<Kruppt> lalondong: ok sda5 is not mounted, right click on sda5, resize to 27gb, then Edit->Apply All Operations
<twist3d> danes, it does not look like that printer is released with linux drivers.  There are third party drivers for that printer though.
<yigal> [twisti]: for example http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bsd-postfix-forward-email-to-another-account/
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey
<[twisti]> thanks, ill check that out
<yigal> [twisti]: cool man
<danes> twist3d:  thanks, where can I find more info about those third party drivers?
<lalondong> Kruppt : it says the same pop up error
<j3h-xxx> hi
<yigal> ough xsane is like a blackbox, this is frustrating.
<twist3d> danes, google your printer and hope that the driver pack isnt laced full of fun extras.  Not recommended btw.
<j3h-xxx> olap
<twist3d> danes, you can also email Lexmark Printer Support from their web page and see what they say\
<j3h-xxx> alguien habla es pañol
<twist3d> !es j3h-xxx
<lalondong> Kruppt :  this is the gparted_details after i clicked okey : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620081/
<wilee-nilee> danes, I don't see official support for the lexmark
<danes> j3h-xxx:  accesa el canal de ayuda en espanol ubuntu-es
<j3h-xxx> aaaa grasia
<j3h-xxx> solo le coloco -es
<twist3d> !sp
<danes> j3h-xxx: si
<wilee-nilee> danes, here is a page on supported https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers#Supported_Printers
<Kruppt> llalondong: an inode or file on sda5 is not right, you need to run-> e2fsck -v -p -f /dev/sda5 <- and see if you can fix the filesystem on sda5
<lalondong> Kruppt : you there?
<yigal> Xsane works flawlessly but scanimage fails.  Any suggestions getting scanimage to work?
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes, stay cool take a look at my last post
<Deas> how does one get files from a dir in home symlinked to /var/www so that it shows up on apache webserver in the browser? ive done ln -s already but that gives me 403
<zetheroo> whats a basic command for mkfs ext4 ?
<Kruppt> lalondong: from root terminal run -> e2fsck -v -p -f /dev/sda5 <-
<ge> Good Morning! I have one drive in my computer: sda. When I do "fdisk -l" it nicely lists all my partitions: sda1, sda2 etc. But it also lists a bunch of crap like dm-0, dm-1 etc. What is that?
<twist3d> Deas, sudo ln -s /path/to/file  /var/www    works for me
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620100/
<twist3d> ge, do you have an encrypted folder/volume?
<yigal> Well it is indeed too bad that no one here has any troubleshooting scanning devices.  The good news is that I have now have 4.6M strace of xsane working.
<ge> twist3d: yes. ah, its lvm! thanks!
<twist3d> ge, =) you can run sudo dmsetup ls to see whats behind it
<Kruppt> lalondong: ok need to determine if e2fsck is even installed run-> find / -name "e2fsck" | grep bin <- from root terminal
<jacob233> holstein, do you know if its normal to have to reset pram after live boots?
<jelly-home> Kruppt: dpkg -L e2fsprogs
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620125/
<xcristi> quit
<Kruppt> lalondong: ok run -> fdisk -l <- from root term again so I can see what the partitions are at the moment in actuality
<yigal> wow the strace has no mention of the usb vendor, yigal@ZeTov:~$ grep -i 056a strace_xsane.txt
<yigal> yigal@ZeTov:~$yigal@ZeTov:~$ grep -i 056a strace_xsane.txt
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, here's the link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620135/
<Kruppt> lalondong: run -> /sbin/e2fsck -v -p -f /dev/sda5 <- from root terminal
<jacob233> sudo rm -rf /
<lalondong> Kruppt : it still says : root@ubuntu:~# /sbin/e2fsck -v -p -f /dev/sda5 /sbin/e2fsck: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda5 Possibly non-existent device?
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620151/
<Kruppt> lalondong: Is there actually a filesystem on sda5?
<lalondong> Kruppt :  what filesystem?
<lalondong> Kruppt : you mean filesystem for Ubuntu that i've installed before?
<Kruppt> lalondong: run the following commands from a root terminal -> mkdir /mnt/sda5 <-  then -> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 <- from root terminal
<viveak> hi guys, I am looking for Ubuntu for Phone ROM
<bazhang> !phone | viveak
<ubottu> viveak: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<pranavk> I don't why my pc is not able to connect to network via ethernet. However I am able to connect to the same network via wifi. Here is my log file with DHCP enabled : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620162/
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620165/
<viveak> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pranavk> and here with DHCP disabled : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620166/
<Kruppt> lalondong: can you reboot? it has lost /dev/sda5 though it really exist. close down gparted and reboot
<wad> Hi folks. I've got my Ubuntu server up and running. I'm sharing some big hard drives over the network with samba. It has two printers attached, I need to share these with the network also (a mix of windows and linux machines). I attempted to use Samba for this, but have not been able to get it to work.
<wad> Is samba the best way to share printers over the network?
<ubuquity-sucks> this ubiquity 12.04 installer is the buggest installer of the history of forever
<wad> It's 12.04 32-bit desktop.
<bazhang> !bug | ubuquity-sucks
<ubottu> ubuquity-sucks: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubuquity-sucks> usb not working, network connection not established, usb install drops me to busybox, uefi install complains about missing kernel
<ubuquity-sucks> i mean, the number of bugs is absurd
<bazhang> ubuquity-sucks, so file a bug
<ubuquity-sucks> they're already there on launchpad
<ubuquity-sucks> waiting for you to fix them
<bazhang> ubuquity-sucks, this is not the rant/complaint channel
<ubuquity-sucks> who do I complain to?
<bazhang> ubuquity-sucks, you dont
<Kruppt> lalondong: You there?
<wad> if it's open source, you don't complain. You join the community and help fix the bugs.
<nickles> Hi. Is anyone familiar with logwatch? In the reports I'm getting for cron, there are a large number of "**Unmatched Entries**" which are all "CMD ()". Has anyone experienced this/does anyone know a fix for it?
<ubuquity-sucks> if your an open source dev, you don't put out software that wastes other peoples time and then say, "well it's free, GFY"
<kromium> I just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop, which has Intel® Centrino® Ultimate-N 6300 wifi adapter. I don't see it listed in "lspci" output. How can I enable it?
<wad> If you have no programming skills, you can at least offer to test bugfixes and such, or verify them.
<bazhang> ubuquity-sucks, stop
<ubuquity-sucks> hammertime
<param__> sudo: unknown uid 1000: who are you?    i removed gshadow, shadow , and passwd file from etc , after that i got this error
<luenner> Is there some tool, that will manage Upstart services via .override files automatically?
<lalondong> Kruppt : yes i am
<pranavk> param__: lol, you were not supposed to do that
<KornKage> whats better for a amd card 12.04 or 12.10
<param__> what to do now ? :(
<KornKage> laptop 7670m
<pranavk> param__: they are basic files containing information about various users credentials,
<twist3d> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | kromium
<ubottu> kromium: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lalondong> Kruppt : all i need to do is that reboot, and get my ass back to this live cd right?
<param__> cant i get them back ?
<pranavk> param__: SEE if there is a backup file there or not in /etc
<kromium> twist3d: This is regarding wireless adapter not working..
<twist3d> kromium, what driver are you using for the wirelessa dapter?
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes
<param__> no there is no backup file
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, i'll be right back in a few minutes, please wait.
<kromium> iwlwifi is loaded
<pranavk> param__: there should be passwd- file name there
<pranavk> param__: and similarly , 'gshadow-' file there
<kromium> twist3d: I can see iwlwifi in the output of lsmod | grep wifi
<param__> i removed that one
<twist3d> kromium, has it worked in the past on your build?
<pranavk> param__: not that there is an '-' in the end of the file i am mentioning above
<Kruppt> lalondong: then open root terminal run -> fdisk -l <- again and we will go from there
<kromium> no this is the first time install on fresh laptop :)
<pranavk> param__: you removed both files with '-' and without '-' ?
<param__> without
<intrader> I have an overheating problem in Ubuntu 12.04 on Lenovo t61p making the laptop unusable at full screen - temp2 in psensors goes beyond 100C and machine shuts down. I have tried various  drivers. Currently lpspci reports  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84M [Quadro FX 570M] (rev a1)
<intrader>  as selectred driver. Are there alternatives that don't overheat the laptop?
<param__> i did   rm passwd   rm shadow   rm gshadow
<pranavk> param__: okay, then just copy those gshadow- file as gshadow
<pranavk> param__: cp passwd- passwd
<twist3d> kromium, what chipset is your wifi adapter using?
<pranavk> param__: cp gshadow- gshadow
<kromium> it is Intel® Centrino® Ultimate-N 6300
<kromium> twist3d: Intel® Centrino® Ultimate-N 6300, a newer adapter
<pranavk> param__: cp shadow- shadow
<param__> cp: cannot stat `passwd-': No such file or directory
<kromium> twist3d: I did copy the ucode files to /lib/firmware/
<param__> i am in etc directory , should i come out of it
<param__> ?
<pranavk> param__: seems like you deleted both file with '-' and without '-' also
<pranavk> param__: no, /etc/ directory is fine
<kromium> twist3d: but I don't know how to load them
<jelly-home> param__: pastebin the output of find /etc /var/backups -name 'passwd*' -o -name '*shadow*' -ls
<param__> any other solution ?
<lalondong> Kruppt : i'm back.
<lalondong> Kruppt : so what do i have to do now?
<Kruppt> lalondong:open root terminal run -> fdisk -l <- again and we will go from there
<pranavk> param__: yes, follow jelly-home command, sometimes backups are there for these files as i have them on my pc.
<param__> find: `/etc/ssl/private': Permission denied   1810   12 -rw-r--r--   1 0        root         9887 Mar 31  2012 /etc/bash_completion.d/shadow   1544    4 -rw-r-----   1 0        shadow        778 Feb 22 14:07 /etc/shadow
<lalondong> Kruppt : how to use that ubuntu paste again?
<jelly-home> param__: use paste.ubuntu.com or some other pastebin site, do not paste here directly
<param__> do i need to run all these commands in etc ?
<twist3d> kromium, try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-RELEASE
<param__> ok
<lalondong> Kruppt : the link?
<jelly-home> param__: that's one command.
<kromium> twist3d: ok
<pranavk> param__: just go to /var/backups and see if you can see files with name 'passwd.bak' or not
<jelly-home> there's no need to "go to"
<pranavk> if you finding that command hard to execute , :p
<Kruppt> lalondong: OK http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<param__> yups i got
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620215/
<nickles> Where are cron's logs stored in Ubuntu 12.04?
<jelly-home> param__: show just the resulting url of your paste in here, please
<param__> resulting url of find command ?
<pranavk> jelly-home: how frequently these backups are made, i guess there must be some .conf controlling that
<jelly-home> param__: of pastebinning the output of find command, yes
<Kruppt> lalondong: from root terminal -> mkdir /mnt/sda5;mount /dev/sda5 /mnt <-
<jelly-home> pranavk: /etc/cron.daily/passwd here
<param__> http://pastebin.com/jaGDYez6
<pranavk> oic
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, nothings happened after that, it point the root@ubuntu : ~#
<lalondong> Kruppt : is that mean its working?
<Kruppt> lalondong: mkdir /mnt/sda5;mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<jacob233> holstein, reseating all hardware fixed my issue.
<jacob233> =/
<jelly-home> param__: no backups of passwd file, eh?  Your system is screwed.  Boot from a livecd, copy the important data and reinstall -- the easiest thing to do
<holstein> jacob233: cheers..
<param__> its my cloud i am using ...
<lalondong> Krupppt : okey it's open a new explorer. what now?
<jacob233> thanks for your help.
<param__> its the image of my openstack cloud
<jelly-home> reimage it?
<jelly-home> do the equivalent of the above.
<param__> so no solution for it ?
<Kruppt> lalondong: ok you can see system folders and files?
<jelly-home> param__: it depends on how much time and effort you want to spend reconstructing the files.
<lalondong> Kruppt : yes, what now?
<param__> ok thanks :)
<Kruppt> lalondong: OK, good the filesystem is there...
<jelly-home> param__: there's always a solution.  Usually it's restore from a valid backup.
<jelly-home> s/Usually/On a sane setup/
<param__> but you said there is no backup ?
<lalondong> Kruppt : Okey, i'll follow you, what now?
<param__> its just a uec cloud image
<Kruppt> lalondong:from root terminal -> umount /mnt/sda5
<jelly-home> param__: so create a new one, and copy any unique data over.
<nickles> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm noticing an empty cron job running every 5 minutes.
<param__> ok :)
<nickles> Mar 16 14:40:01 mozzarella CRON[3632]: (root) CMD ()
<nickles> Mar 16 14:45:01 mozzarella CRON[3634]: (root) CMD ()
<nickles> Anyway I can trace this to its source?
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, nothings happened again, it shows the root@ubuntu:~#
<Kruppt> lalondong: good ..now from root terminal -> e2fsck -v -p -f /dev/sda5 <-
<Guest7275> buonasera
<Guest7275> !list
<ubottu> Guest7275: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620242/
<Kruppt> lalondong: type n !!!!
<mk527> how can I run programs automatically when I log into ubuntu? I would like to run `xmodmap ~/.my-mappings` and `xflux -l 52` for example. I have tried adding these lines to the .xsession and .xinitrc files but it didn't work. Could someone help with this? Is this the right place to ask?
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, check aborted. what now?
<Kruppt> lalondong: umount /mnt/sda5    ....from root terminal
<pranavk> mk527: write the command in your .bashrc file located in your home folder
<pranavk> mk527: .bashrc is executed everytime you login with that user..
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620246/
<Kruppt> lalondong: then to make sure it is not mounted run df -Th and sda5 should not be
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620250/
<Kruppt> lalondong: umount /mnt ....from root terminal and we're ok
<lalondong> Kruppt : i just have to type : umount /mnt <- from the root terminal right? or with that '. . . .'
<Kruppt> lalondong:    umount /mnt
<lalondong> Kruppt : OKey hold on
<mk527`> parnavk: thanks, I tried also that but when I open a new shell xflux is restarted which causes the screen to jump to a blue color before it kicks in again. As far as I understand it, this should be possible via one of .xsession or .xinitrc?
<lalondong> Kruppt : Okey, nothings happend, showing the root@ubuntu again
<lalondong> Kruppt : is that mean, we're okey now?
<Kruppt> lalondong: run df -Th to be sure sda5 does not show in output
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620267/
<yank> hi folks need help here
<yank> apparently wrongly configured webmail is showing localhost instead of senders IP address in header section, is there any way to track real ip from header or log?
<BlueWolf> Hi there, I have a .run file in my downloads and I can't seem to get it to install, I did try ( ~/Downloads/Savage2-2.1.0.8-linux-x64-installer.run ) but it does not seem to work, how do I install it?
<pranavk> mk527`: if you are using desktop environments, they don't use .xsession file at all as far as i know
<lalondong> Kruppt : now we're okey right?
<Kruppt> lalondong: /sbin/e2fsck -v -p -f /dev/sda5  ....make sure all is typed right before executing in root shell
<pranavk> mk527`: and .xinitrc is used if you are using wrapper script like startx to start the X from the text mode
<brian_> Hey guys. I've been unable to set up rules which allow me to access the internet using my VPN and only my VPN.
<brian_> I have GUFW and I've set a rule which enables me to connect to the VPN (To [IP] [Port]/udp, Allow Out, From Anywhere)
<brian_> Then I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496473
<brian_> Allow In Both To (Your IP, that you collected from whatismyip.com
<brian_>  Allow Out Both From (The same IP again)
<lalondong> Kruppt : what do you mean? i just have to type that from root terminal?>
<brian_> I'm still completely unable to connect to websites when I reject outgoing connections by default. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes run that in a root terminal
<mk527`> pranavk: okay, thanks anyway, I guess I could try a workaround that checks if the commands have previously been run in the same login session or something.
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620278/
<pranavk> mk527`: no no, there must be some replacement for .xsession if it is not used today.
<BlueWolf> Hi there, I have a .run file in my downloads and I can't seem to get it to install, I did try ( ~/Downloads/Savage2-2.1.0.8-linux-x64-installer.run ) but it does not seem to work, how do I install it?
<pranavk> mk527`: you are using gnome, kde or what ?
<Kruppt> lalondong: all is good with the filesystem
<mk527`> pranavk: I'm using gnome sometimes but I prefer to use xfce
<lalondong> Kruppt : that's a good news right? so what do i have to do now?
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes it is...what livecd are you currently booted into?
<lalondong> Kruppt : Great :D , live-cd from a usb
<psichas> mk527, i like xfce i prefer use blackbox :)))
<brian_> Is anyone here familiar with firewalls and VPN's?
<wilee-nilee> BlueWolf, did you cd downloads
<pranavk> mk527`: hope someone on this channel know about that problem, i am sorry, i don't know solving that !
<lalondong> Kruppt : flashdisk usb
<Kruppt> lalondong:yes but what is it exactly?
<nickles> How do I see all cron jobs scheduled to run? I'm looking to figure out where an empty job is being scheduled to run every 5 minutes
<pranavk> nickles: crontab -l
<BlueWolf> wilee-nilee: cd no, why?
<nickles> pranavk: Thanks
<mk527`> pranavk: that's okay, thanks a lot anyway! I'll look into to it somemore online :)
<wilee-nilee> BlueWolf, to run that command you have to be in the Downloads with a cd probably, you might pastebin any errors for best help.
<pranavk> mk527`: lemme know how you are able to solve it, i am also curious to know ..
<Kruppt> lalondong: Ubuntu?
<lalondong> Kruppt : what do you mean what is it exactly? this is what i used to install the linux on sda5, now i'm running the Try ubuntu on menu section when i boot this usb
<wilee-nilee> BlueWolf, Just guessing on running that command to be honest.
<mk527`> pranavk: ok, I guess I can just write to your name here then..
<pranavk> mk527`: yes, i am always online !
<pranavk> :D
<BlueWolf> wilee-nilee: Ok I don't know what cd means or what the command is like, could you elaborate?
<brian_> Is anyone here familiar with firewalls and VPN's?
<jrtappers> brian_, ?
<brian_> I've been unable to set up rules which allow me to access the internet using my VPN and only my VPN.
<lalondong> Kruppt : Yes ubuntu, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<brian_> I have GUFW and I've set a rule which enables me to connect to the VPN (To [IP] [Port]/udp, Allow Out, From Anywhere)
<wilee-nilee> BlueWolf, I'm not sure I'm your best help here, but to get to a folder to run stuff it would be ~/Downloads   then run the run command
<brian_> Then I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496473
<brian_> Allow In Both To (Your IP, that you collected from whatismyip.com
<brian_>  Allow Out Both From (The same IP again)
<wilee-nilee> BlueWolf, sorry cd ~/Downloads
<brian_> I'm still completely unable to connect to websites when I reject outgoing connections by default. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10
<jrtappers> brian_, Are you on a server or gateway?
<Kruppt> lalondong:Ok now lets see if gparted will not flake out this time, we are going to do each step separately if we can
<xananax> For the love of whatever you hold dear, please help me. I am going crazy over this. Trying to install Ubuntu on Lenovo y500. Disabled UEFI, using legacy boot, got rid on windows, not interested in dual-boot, but grub won't run. Stuck after bios with black screen. Holding shift only shows "grub loading.". Tried boot-repair to no avail
<xananax> I've been a week on this
<jrtappers> xananax, What disk
<lalondong> Kruppt : Anything you said boss. OKey, i'll open gparted, hold on
<wilee-nilee> BlueWolf, Basicaly you are trying to get to the folder that hold the command with the cd, so if the command is in another folder in downloads you would add that in the pathway
<BlueWolf> wilee-nilee: Bash error?
<xananax> jrtappers: trying to install buntu on ssd
<jrtappers> No, install disk
<brian_> jrtappers, I'm not entirely sure what you mean. I'm using a laptop to connect to an anonymous VPN service.
<lalondong> Okey, i
<xananax> jrtappers,  live usb 12.10 64bits
<lalondong> Kruppt : i'm on gparted right now. what next?
<wilee-nilee> BlueWolf, that is all I can really with I doubt I can get you installed, good luck, ;D
<wilee-nilee> *help
<Kruppt> lalondong: fire up gparted and right click on sda5, choose resize, (to 27 gb) then from menu Edit->Apply all operations
<quick-> hi my microphone isn't working .here is the screenshot from alsamixer for capture http://imagebin.org/250350 and from pavucontrol http://imagebin.org/250526
<jrtappers> brian_, Do you want to use the VPN?
<BlueWolf> wilee-nilee: Ok thanks
<jrtappers> xananax, How did you make the USB?
<lalondong> Kruppt : copy boss
<wilee-nilee> BlueWolf, No problem I don't want to waste your time in the end.
<BlueWolf> Anyone else have an idea of how to run a .run?
<brian_> Yes. I want to use the VPN exclusively. I do not want any unencrypted connections to leave my machine.
<brian_> jrtappers, Yes. I want to use the VPN exclusively. I do not want any unencrypted connections to leave my machine.
<zetheroo> is it possible to have more than one Samba server running on the same workgroup on the same network?
<xananax> jrtappers, I downloaded the iso then used the live usb creator on another ubuntu (also 12.10 x64) install
<BlueWolf> wilee-nilee: Thank you for your time
<brian_> jrtappers, The VPN works well. The problem I'm having is with iptables/ufw.
<jrtappers> xananax, can you try it on another machine
<jrtappers> brian_, try using your private IP addesss
<Mister> someone has SqlMap for ubuntu 12.04
<lalondong> Kruppt : do i have to send the screenshot again?
<allnights> hey people
<Kruppt> lalondong:did it complete already?
<xananax> jrtappers, yes, do you think the USB is corrupt? because I tried two different USBs, one scandisk 7g and one verbatim 12g
<allnights> I dont suppose anyone is familiar with installing drivers for mobile AMD graphics on Ubuntu 12.04?
<lalondong> Kruppt : it says error again. damnn
<jrtappers> It may be, try it
<Mister> how to install sqlmap?
<danes> anyone knows if there is any project based in web interface for document scanners?
<Mister> how to install sqlmap on ubuntu 12.04?
<jrtappers> xananax, could be the ISO
<jrtappers> allnights, Go to thier website
<jrtappers> allnights, download, unzip, run
<allnights> whose website?
<Kruppt> lalondong: same message?
<allnights> oh yah think?
<jrtappers> allnights, AMD's website
<xananax> jrtappers, I am going to do the checksum on the iso, easier than installing, no?
<nickles> What's the regular expression with sed to delete lines containing "(root) CMD ()" from a file? I've tried '/.*(root) CMD ().*/d' and '/(root) CMD ()/d'
<lalondong> Kruppt : hold on, i'll save the message. It's okey to save it on the File System right?
<allnights> is this the IT Crowd room?
<jrtappers> xananax, yes thats easiest
<lalondong> Kruppt ; i have no where else to save it.
<BlueWolf> How do I get a .run file to install ( ~/Downloads/Savage2-2.1.0.8-linux-x64-installer.run ) but it does not seem to work?
<jrtappers> allnights, do you know the model of your graphics
<allnights> I already did that that is obvious to be honest...I asked if anyone had done it because I was interested to know why they refuse to install
<allnights> yes I do
<allnights> redon hd5470m
<allnights> oops radeon
<jrtappers> allnights, I have installed them, they work well, im using them atm
<allnights> I am bsc applied computing
<allnights> but just not been on linux for 15 years
<allnights> JR can you run Cat?
<brian__> jrtappers, What do you mean by private IP? The one my ISP provides or the local IP on my network? I assume the former but I just want to be sure.
<jrtappers> allnights, cat works
<Kruppt> lalondong: ok gparted is choking on the partitioning scheme created via that windows partitioner you originally used.
<jrtappers> brian_, Private = local = 192.168.*.* usually
<jrtappers> allnights, cat is a command command, it works
<brian__> jrtappers, Okay thanks.
<allnights> If I run Cat Control Centre is states the drivers not installed, I have done this and had to install Ubuntu three times and every time neither driver works
<danes> I'm looking for a project like this for ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN90FeMCqJ8
<xananax> jrtappers, md5sum matches
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620325/
<jrtappers> xananax, got a windows PC available?
<allnights> Catalyst Control Centre, JR. Run it on here and it STATES no AMD DRIVERS
<xananax> jrtappers, yes, I think I can borrow one from a friend, why?
<jrtappers> allnights, did you install from the site?
<allnights> I have done it every which way but loose mate, I just wondered if anyone else had this problem
<jrtappers> xananax, You could try using YUMI to make the USB, have you got a CD drive
<jrtappers> allnights, try checking in software sources, see which driver is in use
<xananax> jrtappers, the target pc has no cd drive
<jrtappers> xananax, External?
<allnights> on third install of ubuntu I left it out and it downloaded the driver itself and I gave it a go again and still the same lol
<xananax> danes are you looking for full control or just scanner? Because for example tightVNC gives you full control of a remote pc
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. :)
<allnights> JR been fifteen years, how do i do that?
<danes> xananax: just scan
<allnights> states nothing in details
<jrtappers> allnights, What Version / WM you running?
<xananax> jrtappers, I have an old one that I could dig out eventually...You think that might help? Is YUMI better than the ubuntu live cd creator?
<allnights> WM?
<jrtappers> xananax, Im trying to remove some options, to find the problem
<jrtappers> allnights, Ok, il assume unity
<allnights> dual boots with Wubi, with Win 7, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jrtappers> OK, open dash (Start Menu), type additional drivers
<jrtappers> should see it, open it
<lalondong> Kruppt : so i don't have any change to increase the the linux partition?
<allnights> yes
<allnights> Unity
 * PatrickDickey points at wubi???
<jrtappers> allnights, OK, open dash (Start Menu), type additional drivers
<xananax> jrtappers, Ok, got your point. But: 1 - I used this iso elsewhere and md5sum checks / 2 - I tried two different USBs for the same result / so I don't think the install is corrupt or anything of the sort...Am I right to think that?
<Kruppt> lalondong: The livecd your using is flaking out, you need to create a live systemrescuecd or something more reliable this one is buggy
<xananax> jrtappers, the live install runs flawlessly so I don't think it is an ubuntu problem, it's really something to do with crappy UEFI and SSds etc
<xananax> I guess
<lalondong> Kruppt : but i can still access my linux right?
<jrtappers> xananax, are there any UEFI options in the BIOS?
<lalondong> Kruppt : where can i find that more reliable live-cd?
<xananax> jrtappers, yes, but I disabled it and went to legacy boot
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes there is nothing wrong with the filesystem on sda5
<yank> webmail is showing localhost instead of senders IP address in header section, is there any way to track real ip from header or log?
<jrtappers> xananax, Particularly "SAFE BOOT", "SIGNED BOOT" etc
<artrei> exit
<kirua> are there still people who use Borland C++ ? if so, pm me plz
<artrei> swt, i thought this is a terminal
<lalondong> Kruppt : so i have about 27 gb free unused neither linux or windows? -_-
<PatrickDickey> lalondong: When you burned the Live CD, did you have the speed set on "Auto"? (The burn speed). If so, then reburn it, and set it on the lowest possible setting. After checking the md5sum of the iso, of course.
<Kruppt> lalondong: fdisk -l
<lalondong> PatrickDickey : i'm using live-cd from a flashdisk usb boss
<xananax> jrtappers, I am gonna try to see what happens if I fiddle with those. I am waiting for boot-repair to finish (for the 100th time), then I'll try
<pvl1> is dhcpd supposed to come up in netstat
<jrtappers> xananax, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620354/
<brian_> jrtappers, I did the same with my local IP address. Sadly, nothing changed.
<jrtappers> brian_, try opening whatismyip.com
<allnights> oops
<brian_> jrtappers, It identifies the address of my VPN.
<jrtappers> brian_, then it seems to be working, does it begin 46
<xananax> jrtappers, read it all, tried it all...I've been working every night for a week on this, so I've read every forum post, every wiki, etc...
<allnights> not sure what happened there
<jrtappers> xananax, In the BIOS is there "QuickBoot"?
 * allnights scratches his head
<Kruppt> lalondong: It did resize the partition, but there is no unallocated space left for a swap Partition!
<brian_> Yep. The VPN works. My problem is that the VPN does not work when I disable outgoing connections by default.
<xananax> jrtappers, yes, disabled tho
<jrtappers> or IntelSmartResponceTechnology
<samjd101> has anybody ever use 'preload'?
<lalondong> Kruppt : ohh god, but on gparted , it says there's 2,6 gb left unallocated space
<jrtappers> allnights, what does additional drivers say
<jrtappers> samjd101, yes
<brian_> jrtappers, I want to disable outgoing connections by default and only allow connections through the VPN so if the VPN becomes disconnected, I am not unwittingly using an unencrypted connection.
<PatrickDickey> samjd101: I have in GRUB.
<fabiomig> hi i cant add more luminosity to my netbook monitor
<allnights> one sec
<fabiomig> is too dark
<Kruppt> lalondong: right click on the sda5 partition and resize it and leave some room for a swap partition
<fabiomig> how to add more light?
<NYG|DiscoverY> french chan ?
<fabiomig> its at max right now
<allnights> last time it said not activated and it says the same again
<jrtappers> brian_, try disconnecting the VPN, see if you are still online
<ludwig_> hey guys.. for some reson kleopatra has ceased to function on my recently upgraded 13.04 ubuntu machine
<samjd101> is the daemon supposed to be running on startup?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr NYG|DiscoverY
<allnights> but is lit up green
<jrtappers> allnights, which one is lit up
<xananax> fabiomig, try xbacklight -dec 40
<ludwig_> normally when i have troubles with kleopatra I reload my keys and such from my backup
<samjd101> because 'service preload status' tells me that is not active
<bazhang> ludwig_, 13.04 in #ubuntu+1
<allnights> this one is the experimental driver but same thing happens with the other one too
<PatrickDickey> samjd101: what daemon?
<ludwig_> but this time, when i reloaded them, they are not working..
<samjd101> the preload daemon
<jrtappers> xananax, try selecting boot device, what is the prefix
<Kruppt> lalondong: ok right click on the unallocated 2.6 space and create a swap partition then
<y2j> how do search freenod for different channels
<y2j> i
<bazhang> y2j, with alis
<lalondong> Kruppt : this is the picture boss  : http://postimage.org/image/usm8psion/
<bazhang> !alis | y2j
<ubottu> y2j: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jrtappers> allnights, open CCC administrative, what comes up?
<PatrickDickey> samjd101: I think we're thinking of two different things. The Preload that I've used loads a service or module when the script is ran (it's not a daemon).
<allnights> 15 years mate how do i do that? lol
<jrtappers> xananax, Does the boot option start [BIOS]?
<ludwig_> bazhang, im not sure if the issue was caused by 13.04, i was just giving as much information as possible
<allnights> have a book on order for next week to refiliarise
<xananax> jrtappers, dunnow, I am still waiting for boot-repair, but I don't understand what you are referring to; boot device in bios options, or boot in grub?
<jrtappers> allnights, are you in unity or in terminal
<allnights> unity
<lalondong> Kruppt : create new swap on those free space?
<allnights> shall I get a terminal up?
<samjd101> im takling about this http://sourceforge.net/projects/preload/
<Kruppt> lalondong: Ok looks good so far , now right click on that 2.60 unallocated space and create a swap partition
<allnights> done
<jrtappers> xananax, when you select the boot device (USB/HDD) it should say [BIOS] at the start, if not it thinks its UEFI
<jrtappers> allnights, run 'sudo amdcccle'
<lalondong> Kruppt : then now just click on the Edit menu -> Apply .... ?
<jrtappers> allnights, Does it run? Does it work?
<allnights> problem inititalizing Cat Control Centre No AMD Graphics driver installed LMAO
<Kruppt> lalondong:yes, after you have chose swap
<fabiomig> how to add more light to my monitor? its says its at maximum but appears to be in min
<fabiomig> i cant change
<jrtappers> allnights, ok, run 'ls ~/Downloads | grep sh'
<lalondong> Kruppt : i've chose linux-swap and it's the only choice that has swap 'word' on it
<xananax> jrtappers, interesting, no, I don't think it is showing [BIOS], so you might have found something. Can't wait for boot-repair to finish so I can try
<allnights> nothing happened lol
<xananax> fabiomig, please open a terminal and try typing: xbacklight -dec 40
<Kruppt> lalondong:yes that what you want ....choose linux-swap
<xananax> fabiomig, if it works, tell me so I can guide you further
<jrtappers> allnights, did you dl the drivers from thier website?
<xananax> fabiomig, to restore brightness, type xcklight -inc 40
<allnights> I did do lasttime yes
<xananax> *xbacklight I meant
<contrapunctus> Hey folks, for some reason when I type something in Firefox or Thunderbird EVERY WORD gets a red spelling error underline. Any ideas on how to fix this? =(
<allnights> this time it came up when additional drivers was run
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620386/
<contrapunctus> (And they're all spelled right. Even a simple word like 'the'.)
<jrtappers> Ok, we are going to start from scratch, dl the drivers
<PatrickDickey> Does anyone know how to get fsck to check a large partition (around 500GB) and fix it, when the computer has 2GB of RAM available? I'm getting this error when I try it http://sprunge.us/eTAV?lang=bash
<lalondong> Kruppt : its error again
<xananax> contrapunctus, you probably have a corrupt dictionnary or something
<jrtappers> allnights, go to the AMD website and download the drivers
<fabiomig> xananax: Error No outputs have backlight property
<allnights> I may not be familiar with linux but I did realise this problem was out of the ordinary lol
<contrapunctus> xananax, it works fine in xchat though. Any ideas how I may fix it?
<Kruppt> lalondong: fdisk -l  in terminal again please
<jrtappers> allnights, what card is it?
<xananax> contrapunctus, the firefox dictionary is managed by firefox, whereas the xchat one (afaik) is managed by ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> fabiomig: Are you on a desktop or a laptop (notebook, netbook, etc)?
<allnights> one sec
<lalondong> Kruppt :http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620392/
<xananax> contrapunctus, I meant try to reinstall the dictionary in firefox
<fabiomig> PatrickDickey: netbook
<contrapunctus> xananax, feh, why not a system wide common dictionary =( Cool, I'll try, thanks ^^
<lalondong> Kruppt : and this is the gparted view after i apply those settings : http://postimage.org/image/553deedb3/
<PatrickDickey> fabiomig: Which netbook is it? There might be some specific help for that in the community docs.
<fabiomig> PatrickDickey: Asus eeepc x101ch
<allnights> right first off which one? Beta or Post Release?
<xananax> fabiomig, if you're comfortable with command line stuff, you might want to try the instructions at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight
<allnights> oh and I assume you have the same but mine is 64 bit
<jrtappers> Post release, then unzip it
<jrtappers> then run the .sh file from the terminal
<jrtappers> back soon
<lalondong> Kruppt : do i need to reboot again?
<Guest21606> Anyone know why hdmi out on my laptop works out of the box w/ latest Ubuntu, but not w/ Xubuntu? And how I might fix that
<intrader> I have an overheating problem in Ubuntu 12.04 on Lenovo t61p making the laptop unusable at full screen - temp2 in psensors goes beyond 100C and machine shuts down. I have tried various  drivers. Currently lpspci reports  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84M [Quadro FX 570M] (rev a1)
<Kruppt> lalondong: from root term run -> fdisk /dev/sda AND DO Nothing till I say
<allnights> ok mate
<lalondong> Kruppt : Aye sir...
<pvl1> how can i clear a file
<PatrickDickey> fabiomig: you might find some useful information here (if you haven't checked) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Kruppt> lalondong:You at a fdisk prompt yet?
<lalondong> Kruppt ; Command (m for help): like this?
<PatrickDickey> Guest21606: http://askubuntu.com/questions/234377/activate-hdmi-port-xubuntu-12-04 might help you.
<zocky> is the only way to change my date display settings to slovenian really to install dozens of MBs of language packs for all the software I have installed, even though I won't be using any of them?
<jelly-home> intrader: maybe you need to open the thing up and clean the fans?
<Kruppt> lalondong:yes..be with you in a minute do nothing in that term
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, what now bos?
<Kruppt> lalondong: type a lone lower case x at this prompt then hit the enter key and let me know when your done
<lalondong> Kruppt : what do i have to type?
<intrader> jelly-home, No, I have not - The fan1 sensot shows 3800 RPM. But it is really noiseless
<Kruppt> lalondong: that's a -> x <- then hit the enter key ...got it?
<Kruppt> lalondong: let me know where your at we don't want to make any mistakes in this
<lalondong> Kruppt : it says Expert command (m for help):
<contrapunctus> xananax - I right clicked on a text field > languages...revelations. It was set to Spanish (Cuba) LOL
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey boss, i'm ready, i'll follow you.......
<Kruppt> lalondong:Great! now type a single -> f <-  then hit the enter key and get back to me
<intrader> jelly-home, I'll google -'clean the fans' and I will see.
<contrapunctus> xananax - It's fixed now. Thanks a lot man ^^
<xananax> contrapunctus, yes, that happens :) on that note, remember that the chrome dictionaries ARE managed by ubuntu, so don't try to install a new one through chrome
<lalondong> Kruppt : copy that sir
<contrapunctus> xananax, thanks for the info, and no self respecting FOSS user uses Chrome xD
<deung> list
<kenshiro> Hi, I would like to know what's the best tablet to make a full ubuntu desktop when connected to an hdmi external monitor, and usb keyboard, mouse and external hard disk.
<Kruppt> lalondong:did you type "f" then hit enter key yet?
<lalondong> Kruppt : boss, it says Expert command (m for help): f <below that> Done.
<lalondong> Kruppt : boss, it says Expert command (m for help): f <below that> Done.
<kenshiro> it's important it works with external monitor too, as it's expected with ubuntu phones when docked
<Kruppt> lalondong: what was the output when you finished entering the f command...need to be sure you did the right thing before we finish up
<bcurtiswx_> hmm no unity on boot in raring, after most recent update
<deung> CLT2013!!! Very nice
<bcurtiswx_> says another window manager is running when i try from command line
<bazhang> !raring | bcurtiswx_
<ubottu> bcurtiswx_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jayxmiller> I have a question about installing ubuntu 12.10 64-bit with windows 8
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620444/
<jayxmiller> can anyone help me?
<tozen> jayxmiller: whats wrong?
<jayxmiller> I try to install ubuntu 12.10 next to windows 8 and it says I dont have enough room for install even though I have a 320 gb free
<tozen> jayxmiller: did u trying to install trough wubi?
<jayxmiller> I didnt think you can install ubuntu through wubi becasue of windows 8 UEFI
<lalondong> Kruppt : so how is it?
<kenshiro> Hi, I would to know if there is some recommended tablet to use with Ubuntu as desktop computer too (attached to external tv, mouse, keyboard and hard disk)
<g105b> Is it possible to put the 12.10 and 13.04 installer onto the same bootable USB stick?
<Kruppt> lalondong: ok you first ran fdisk /dev/sda then from first prompt you typed x then enter, then from the expert prompt you typed f, then enter nothing less nothing more ?
<tozen> jayxmiller: better way is to use live cd with gparted
<holstein> g105b: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ is what i used.. use #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<brian_petersen> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server edition and I notice that two packages are being held back, linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal and linux-image-generic-lts-quantal. I did not explicilty set this packages to be held back and I am wondering what caused them to be held back automatically. Any insight would be appreciated!
<tozen> jayxmiller: so u can prepare you hd for installation
<jayxmiller> I just dont have cds I have a thumb drive
<Kruppt> lalondong:when your sure that is so type a -> w <- then hit enter key and all should be done
<holstein> brian_petersen: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<g105b> holstein: multiboot is only for Windows??
<Kruppt> lalondong:you there?
<jayxmiller> It used to work with a thumb drive before
<lalondong> Kruppt : i remember now that i typed 'ctrl+c' when i'm trying to copy the text but it wont workt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620455/
<lalondong> Kruppt : do i have to start it from begining again?
<jrtappers> allnights, How is it going?
<holstein> g105b: i used it in linux.. ubuntu.. it=yumi.
<suhaib> clear
<jrtappers> xananax, how it it going?
<g105b> holstein: I can only find .exe download
<tozen> jayxmiller: before installing choose <Something else>
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes start over from the top, type q then enter and start from the top no room for errors here
<tozen> jayxmiller: so then u will be able to split you hd
<xananax> jrtappers, still installing stuff boot-repair needs. Connection is slow but it just finished. Now it's doing its alleged magic
<lalondong> Kruppt : where do i have to start? from fdisk /dev/sda?
<holstein> g105b: try http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/easily-create-a-multiboot-usb-stick , i searched "ubuntu create multiboot usb stick"
<jrtappers> xananax, what happened when you tried to boot the USB?
<lalondong> Kruppt : i've typed q . and it's showing the root again. what i have to type now?
<g105b> holstein: tried that but post is outdated
<ubulove> Hi all !
<Kruppt> lalondong: fdisk /dev/sda
<lalondong> Kruppt : done, next?
<allnights_> oops
<xananax> jrtappers, the usb boots. It's after install that ubuntu doesn't boot. I ran boot-repair from the usb and came here to ask for help. It's finishing its stuff, then I am going to try to explore the options you opened previously
<Kruppt> lalondong: are you back at the bash prompt?
<jrtappers> allnights_, are you the same person as allnights?
<allnights_> yes
<allnights_> lol
<jrtappers> xananax, Ok
<allnights_> ubuntu crashed
<jrtappers> ok, what happened
<lalondong> Kruppt : i am in a pbash promt again, do i have to screenshot this? tell me, i don't want to make mistakes again.. type -> x <- right?
<allnights_> i downloaded drivers
<allnights_> oh ok now thats weird
<holstein> lalondong: i would just let the installer partition automatically.. or research what partitions you need and make them
<jrtappers> what?
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620470/
<allnights_> well in uzipped it and now its gone so now unzipped again lol
<ubulove> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop as dual boot but it gets stuck on both usb/cd. If I'm trying to install XP (for example what I've tried) it doesn't stuck. What's wrong?
<jrtappers> allnights_, run 'ls ~/Dowloads |  grep "sh"'
<john_rambo>  Cant play video http://pastebin.com/zW6pdAuX
<Kruppt> lalondong: that's "fdisk /dev/sda" then there will be a fdisk prompt, type a x, then the enter key, then you will be at the expert fdisk prompt , type f, then enter, then type w, enter and get back to me
<holstein> ubulove: i would try installing *without* installing upgrades.. in fact, just install without going to the live CD and skip the connect to internet step
<quick-> hi my microphone isn't working .here is the screenshot from alsamixer for capture http://imagebin.org/250350 and from pavucontrol http://imagebin.org/250526
<holstein> !audio | quick-
<ubottu> quick-: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mkquist> lalondong: which version o/s are you using?
<holstein> quick-: try all the settings available in alsamixer.. the labels can be incorrect
<jrtappers> allnights_, run 'ls ~/Dowloads |  grep "sh"'
<lalondong> Kruppt : i've screenshot it from the top, do i made it right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620477/
<intrader> jelly-home, Ouch - the access to the fan is complicated and requires for me to obtain nylon screw set
<allnights_> oops froze up
<lalondong> mkquist : ubuntu?
<jrtappers> allnights_, That will check for the extracted driver
<holstein> lalondong: "right" depends on what you want/need
<allnights_> umm I have put them in Catalyst folder do i need to cd to it?
<jrtappers> yes
<holstein> lalondong: i would recover any unsaved data, test that disk for errors, and wipe it and reinstall
<Kruppt> lalondong: run fdisk -l from root terminal and let me see the output
<jrtappers> allnights_, in that case run this 'ls | grep "sh"
<xananax> jrtappers, ok, rebooted, tried both EFI mode and legacy mode, to no avail. Also, even in legacy mode, there is no [bios] appearing anywhere
<allnights_> so... ls ~/Catalyst | grep sh        ??
<jrtappers> allnights_, yh
<allnights_> done and nothing
<jrtappers> xananax, do you get to grub
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620487/
<xananax> jrtappers, no
<jrtappers> allnights_, where is the Catalyst folder
<allnights_> Home
<lalondong> holstein : i have to re install it?
<allnights_> Home Folder
<xananax> jrtappers, if I keep "shift" pressed, I get to see "grub loading." but it stays stuck there
<jrtappers> allnights_, run ls in the Catalyst folder
<allnights_> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<allnights_> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<jrtappers> ok, is the run green?
<jrtappers> xananax, have a look at this http://orkultus.wordpress.com/2013/01/18/linux-mint-install-on-my-acer-aspire-v3-771g-6851/
<allnights_> no white and the zip red
<jrtappers> ok run chmod+x amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<jrtappers> * chmod +x
<lalondong> Kruppt : how is that?
<Kruppt> lalondong: let me look at this a moment, I think all is good but sda6 needs to be changed to swap, we can do that easily with fdisk..show you in a minute
<lalondong> Kruppt : take your time boss. i'll be right here.
<jrtappers> allnights_, does that command run?
<qasim2k3> hi
<allnights_> lol chmod+x command not found
<PatrickDickey> Hi qasim2k3.
<jrtappers> allnights_, chmod +x
<xananax> jrtappers, checking this out. I'll try to see what steps can apply to me. Also going to try a few other things. Be back in a few hours I guess. Thanks!
<allnights_> lol ahh
<jrtappers> allnights_, I said that in a * just below it
<jrtappers> xananax, thats ok, sorry I couldn't help more
<jrtappers> allnights_, green now?
<qasim2k3> can anyone tell me how to create a wifi hotspot on laptop?
<jrtappers> allnights_, does that run, and is the run now green in ls?
<allnights_> me idiot one sec lol
<Kruppt> lalondong: we need to change /dev/sda6 partition type, we can use fdisk to do this ..are you ready for the commands to do so?
<lalondong> Kruppt : anything you say boss, just tell me the details of what i have to do and i'll follow you.
<eodnhoj> Wow. I haven't been on IRC in over 15 years.
<PatrickDickey> qasim2k3: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/ might get you going. I haven't tried this, so no guarantees.
<jrtappers> allnights_, Is anything happening?
<qasim2k3> hmm, ok..thanks PatrickDickey
<allnights_> yes green
<allnights_> lol sorry bloody typos
<jrtappers> now run sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<Kruppt> lalondong: fdisk /dev/sda  .......again from root terminal then get back for next step
<ubiquity-monkey-> they should fire the guy in charge of the ubuntu installer
<ubiquity-monkey-> failure after failure with that buggy mess. and 12.04 is supposed to be the "stable" version
<bazhang> ubiquity-monkey-, wrong channel
<lalondong> Kruppt : done boss, what's next?
<lalondong> Kruppt : i'm on the bass promt right now.
<ubiquity-monkey-> why does the partitioner fail?
<bazhang> ubiquity-monkey-, stop it
<allnights_> right doing it, a bit faster now I remembered ctrl c for copying in irc lol
<ubiquity-monkey-> and why does it just sit there after telling me it has failed?
<Kruppt> lalondong: type t then enter get back to me for next step
<ubiquity-monkey-> bazhang: are you going to tell me why?
<high-rez> I'm having problems with the nvidia propreitary drivers and SLI.  Without SLI GL applications work fine, but with it, they seem to break.  E.g. when I run glxgears it'll run a for a few seconds - then completely freeze.
<lalondong> Kruppt : done, what's next?
<allnights_> uncompressing still
<Kruppt> lalondong: type 6
<lalondong> Kruppt : done boss. what next?
<allnights_> takes a long time decompressing on this I noticed which is a surprise lol
<Kruppt> lalondang: type 82 enter
<Kruppt> lalondong: then type w enter
<deltree_> I'm seeing "not enough disk space" a lot, so I ran df -Th according to google.  It says /dev/mapper/xubuntu-root is at 100% used
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620538/
<allnights_> last time I installed driver ubuntu failed to boot up lol, gave me a series of choices after not recognising driver but none worked lol
<lalondong> Kruppt : i did it right?
<Kruppt> lalondong: looks ok so far , now run fdisk -l in root terminal and post the output please
<Sven_vB> does each Xorg $DISPLAY have its own clipboard and selection buffers?
<deltree_> I can't figure out why root is at 100% use, but how do I fix it?
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620543/
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: 100% use? What does that mean?
<deltree_> it says my root size is only 3.7G and that 3.6G is used
<deltree_> df -Th is how I got the list
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree: in that case that just means the file system.
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_:^
<Kruppt> lalondong: looks good, now run -> mkswap /dev/sda6 <- and that should be it
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: What do you have stored in there?
<deltree_> so what do I do to fix it since I keep getting out of disk space errors
<lalondong> Kruppt : on terminal root right?
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: What are you trying to do? (I just got here)
<deltree_> it's a default ubuntu-sever install.  I've added xubuntu-desktop, java, and virtualbox guestadditions
<deltree_> I'm running a minecraft server
<Kruppt> lalondong: yeak type mkswap /dev/sda6, make sure you type sda6 and not another partition number!!
<hrist> why is ubuntu doing this stupid thing with MIR?
<hrist> instead of contributing to wayland
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620564/ how was that boss?
<john_rambo> Cant play video  http://pastebin.com/zW6pdAuX
<jrtappers> allnights, My network crashed, is it working?
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: I'll never understand how you shoved Ubuntu Server onto such a tight space... what !version are you using?
<PatrickDickey> hrist, you'll probably get a better answer for that in #ubuntu+1 or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hrist> whats #ubuntu+1?
<SonikkuAmerica> hrist: Discussion about the next release (in this case, Raring)
<PatrickDickey> It's the IRC channel for the development version of Ubuntu (in this case 13.04)
<hrist> mhm
<SonikkuAmerica> 2 out of 2 ain't bad
<deltree_> SonikkuAmerica: it's an 8 gig vdi
<deltree_> it's got plenty of space, but it's CLAIMING I'm out of space
<Kruppt> lalondong: all is good, now you need to mount sda5 and edit your /etc/fstab file to be sure that the swap uuid is that uuid you just posted.
<PatrickDickey> deltree_: Did you install it as a LVM by chance? And do you have the lvm tools installed?
<lalondong> Kruppt : how to do that?
<deltree_> PatrickDickey, I think I might have done that, it's the default selection on install
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: How much space did Ubuntu Server say you had in the VBox HDD when you installed it?
<Kruppt> lalondong: mkdir /mnt/sda5 then type mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 and get back to me with what text editor you have
<holstein> lalondong: it generally takes me around 20 minutes to reinstall and configure.. i think that might be not only easier, but a nice way to be sure the disk is "good" and setup properly
<deltree_> SonikkuAmerica 8.3G
<holstein> lalondong: but, you are in capable hands with Kruppt .. and good luck!
<lalondong> Kruppt : type mkdir /mnt/sda5 then press enter. Then type mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 then press enter?
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: If you have LVM you may wish to check this page out: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/
<lalondong> holstein : this is my first time trying to pick a fight with ubuntu and i was wrong -__-, thanks you're all are expert on this.
<philotue> hi there
<wN> lvm++
<ubuntu-studio_> hi does any on know where i can get GNU source code ?
<allnights> jrstrappers
<PatrickDickey> Hi philotue.
<jrtappers> allnights, Is it working?
<allnights> froze again reboot whar was that line again?
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: for which application?
<lalondong> Kruppt : type mkdir /mnt/sda5 then press enter right?
<ubuntu-studio_> GNU
<allnights> well says nothing about AMD in details
<Adonis> ~
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes
<allnights> whats the command libe for checking?
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: for which application? GNU is a philosophy (and a store of applications that meet it's requirements)
<jrtappers> sudo ./<the .run>
<Kajover> might be a very exotic question. but is it normal that i see a blinking underscore for 2seconds on each boot?
<ubuntu-studio_> "GNU" side of GNU/Linux   (not the kernel)
<jrtappers> replace <the run> with the .runs name
<allnights> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run  fglrx-install.TwaNdY
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/source_repositories.html
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620583/
<philotue> does anyone know if it is possible to mirror the screen on a vertical axis, so that the picture has the right orientation when watched in a mirror?
<PatrickDickey> That might get you started ubuntu-studio_.
<jrtappers> allnights,  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<allnights> done it
<lalondong> Kruppt : it says the file are exists.
<nerder> hello everybody
<Opikat> When I try to wipe a 640GB HDD using wipe /dev/sda the ETA states that it will take 25 weeks to complete. Sounds a bit silly. Does anyone here have some experience using wipe=
<jrtappers> allnights, whats happening
<Kruppt> lalondong: that's good now type mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 enter
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, thank u XD
<nerder> i have some problem with blueman
<jrtappers> Opikat, use dd
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_:  No problem. If that doesn't work, https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=GNU%20Source%20code&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=a720ab43687f831b&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.43828540,d.aWM&biw=1375&bih=806 is where I found it.
<Opikat> jrtappers, dd is not secure, now is it?
<lalondong> Kruppt : nothings happen after that . http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620586/
<nerder> i dnt know why if i try to search a device all good, if i try to add no prob
<jrtappers> Opikat, Unless its aliens, it is
<mkquist> lalondong: sudo?
<nerder> if i try to paring all done, but when i click on setup
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, "k" thank you
<lalondong> mkquist : sudo ?
<Adonis> Hello All
<PatrickDickey> Opikat: dban.sourceforge.net You'll have to burn it to a cd. But it'll wipe it (along with any other hard drive in the computer).
<nerder> but the device is not connected
<deltree_> SonikkuAmerica it says my PV size is 7.76GiB
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes it did .. now we can edit /etc/fstab....what text editor do you have installed we can use?
<mkquist> lalondong: nevermind
<Opikat> jrtappers, so just dd if/dev/urandom?
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: Approx. 7.5 GB
<nerder> I have some problem with blue man, i can't connect my Samsung Galaxy SII, i dnt know why
<lalondong> Kruppt : i have only Text Editor here.
<nerder> the connection looks like unstable
<lalondong> Kruppt : is that okey, what next?
<jrtappers> Opikat, http://www.howtogeek.com/115573/htg-explains-why-you-only-have-to-wipe-a-disk-once-to-erase-it/
<deltree_> so do I lvextend /dev/mapper/xubuntu-root?
<Opikat> PatrickDickey, do you have experience using dban? Any stats on how long it will take to erase a 640GB HDD (attached to a SATA port)?
<Kruppt> lalondong: what gui text editor can we use? leafpad, medit, nedit, mousepad, gedit, kedit..what you got?
<jrtappers> Opikat, random takes a long time
<PatrickDickey> Opikat: I use it to wipe drives occasionally. I'd say it'll take a few hours depending on your processor and the read/write speed. You'll want to read their documentation for options though.
<Opikat> jrtappers, thx for the link, I appreciate it :-)
<lalondong> Kruppt : yes i have gedit, the title says its Text Editor. sorry. what now?
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: Because you have XFCE, I would start it if it's not up already and install gparted.
<Opikat> PatrickDickey, I'll download dban.
<jrtappers> Opikat, Thats ok, and opening hard drives it difficult without destroying the data
<Kruppt> lalondong: in root terminal type gedit /etc/fstab enter
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, what now?
<deltree_> SonikkuAmerica The problem is there's no free-space according to Ubuntu, so I can't even run most programs
<Opikat> jrtappers, well the computer it will be used fro will go to a friend, so it doesn't have to be top secure...
<deltree_> let alone install one
<Opikat> fro -> for
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: How did I forget that? :|
<jrtappers> Opikat, either DBAN or dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Opikat> jrtappers, /dev/zero is better than /dev/urandom?
<Kruppt> lalondong: show me the contents of the fstab file and I show you
<jrtappers> Opikat, its faster but only uses 0's
<deltree_> I tried to extend /dev/mapper/xubuntu-root and it says it only has 8 extents available, what does that mean?
<deltree_> lvextend --help
<deltree_> oops, wrong window
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620608/
<Opikat> jrtappers, so I see, thx for the hint, I'll dd it instead
<Ubulindy> hey guys I just found a really stupid fix for alot of ppl havein issues with ubuntu... kms and acer monitors on a old Dell computer... Dell Dimension, so stupid I had to come in and say
<jrtappers> Opikat, data recovery after a single wipe is theoretical
<KI4RO> .
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: Can it not continue?
<Ubulindy> on the front on the Acer there are menu options, scan thru them hit "reset" and apply, then go into display settings, and your new resolution will be there
<Kruppt> lalondong: LOL! close that file out and type gedit /mnt/sda5/etc/fstab in root that is the fstab for the live system not the one we need
<deltree_> it's claiming insufficient free space
<deltree_> let me resize the vdi
<SonikkuAmerica> deltree_: That might help...
<lalondong> Kruppt : ahh yeah, we're on live-cd right now anyway. hold on
<PatrickDickey> Opikat: I'll say that the only reason I use DBAN, is because it completely removes the partition table as well. So it's like a bare drive (well maybe a drive with all 1's or all 0's on it). Not so much for the "security" of the wipe.
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620621/
<jrtappers> PatrickDickey, But data recovery from even a single pass is extreamly difficult
<Opikat> PatrickDickey, I have used a Seagate tool to wipe the part. table, so that should be gone.
<jrtappers> Opikat, dd will remove everything, the partition table is at the front of the drive, so it will go first
<PatrickDickey> jrtappers: I agree. I should clarify that I only use it when I reinstall or install new operating systems.
<deltree_> lol, I don't think it matters, but I can't upgrade the hard drive, since I kept getting this error this box I set up with fixed size
<Opikat> PatrickDickey, jrtappers, currently executing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Kruppt> lalondong: UUID=0c743f40-f13d-41a3-bf4c-ad0d2a8d6b85  none            swap    sw              0       0
<PatrickDickey> deltree_: Do you have a lot of free space on the physical drive?
<jrtappers> Opikat, on the device you are using for xchat?
<deltree_> PatrickDickey yes
<lalondong> Kruppt : what is that?
<Opikat> jrtappers, I'm running the chat from a LiveCD, don't worry
<jrtappers> k
<Kruppt> lalondong: change that line in your fstab file to look like what I just posted...
<PatrickDickey> deltree_: I'd create a new vdi with more space, add it to the virtual machine (along with the current one), boot into a Live CD iso on the virtual machine, and use dd to copy everything to the new vdi. Then remove the small one, and it should work for you.
<ubuntu-studio_> what happens on start up if i have a kernel(clean compiled source not a distro) and grub is set to boot it will it load like terminal ?
<Opikat> jrtappers, the victim or blessed disk, depending how you look at it ;-) contained Windows 7, along with a recovery partition.
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: yes.
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: What's your ultimate goal, if I may ask?
<Kajover> might be a very exotic question. but is it normal that i see a blinking underscore for 2seconds on each boot?
<lalondong> Kruppt : so all i need to do is that to change the line under the : # swap was on /dev/sda8 during installation ?
<deltree_> PatrickDickey tbh: I can create a whole new VM, the files for MC are on the main HD, but I don't want this to happen again
<lalondong> Kruppt : with what you've just send me before?
<ptl> hi... I just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.04 development, and Unity is not showing my background wallpapers, even if I change then in preferences. It's showing a black screen. anyone know how to solve this?
<deltree_> I suspect I have plenty of HD space, but there's something else going on, so I want to fix it
<deltree_> or at least verify it
<baudtrap_> ptl: I also had issues upgrading to 13.04. Found it easier to download the iso and install afresh.
<Kruppt> lalondoug: you just need to change the UUID=55f70db0-fa62-48f2-be23-9aeb0bb328ad , the very last line in file
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, do u know how i would make it auto execute a program i have built
<PatrickDickey> deltree_: You could download the gparted Live ISO, and use that to check it. It'll have the lvm tools installed, so it should be able to see if you're really out of space or not.
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, its a gui
<ptl> baudtrap_: :S
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, done, so i just need to save this right?
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: I'd imagine you'll need something like X or wayland to make it execute a GUI. Unless your GUI uses ncurses or something like that.
<jdukiet> hello, i am running 12.04 LTS and was wondering if i could assign a shortcut for the wheel button on my mouse to the virtual window button or I'm sorry, the workspace switcher button on the launcher?
<allnights> well that was crazy
<allnights> kept freezing repeatedly so i left it
<jrtappers> allnights, did the installer run?
<lalondong> Kruppt : what next?
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, whats X,  wayland, nurses
<Kruppt> lalondoug: yes save and you should be good to go
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: If you want a pure kernel though, I'd suggest looking into Linux From Scratch. But I'll warn you, you're the package management for it. So, you have to figure out how to resolve any dependencies for whatever you're putting on.
<allnights> dialogue box came up saying another driver needs to be uninstalled lol
<allnights> yes
<nerder> Hello everybody i have some problem with my bluetooth device
<nerder> I just want to connect my Andorid phone with my pc and share some file
<PatrickDickey> X and wayland are display servers (You're using X right now, behind the scenes). ncurses does something similar, but in a text mode.
<lalondong> Kruppt : i saved them, now what?
<allnights> dialogue box said fglrx thing needed to be unsinstalled before running
<nerder> the error that the system provide to me : "Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "vvs" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, its built in C in GNU gcc
<Opikat> ubuntu-studio_, if you want a custom setup with the convenience and speed of using precompiled packages, take a look at Arch-Linux
<mkquist> lalondong: reboot
<hikari_> hello
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System (for what X is), and along with what Opikat said, you can look at Slackware also.
<lalondong> mkquist : and go into my linux or still back to this live-cd ?
<Opikat> hikari, hi, please state your question
<Kruppt> lalondong: your done, unless you have resume stanza in grub, you need to change that to the present UUID of swap partition too..
<allnights> lol can I take it your stumped?
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: Out of curiosity, why did you want the source code for GNU applications then?
<lalondong> Kruppt : what is stanza in grub?
<hikari_> i have a sony VPCSA2SGX and i want to switch to ubuntu but i am afraid that i will have problems with  AMD Radeon™ HD 6470M / 6630M and Intel® HD Graphics 3000
<arrrghhh> hey guys.  I have a ubuntu 12.04.2 installation, and when I print the icon doesn't show up in the system tray
<arrrghhh> however, when I use the CUPS webUI, I am able to see active print jobs and cancel
<PatrickDickey> allnights: Did you tell it to uninstall fglrx?
<allnights> no lol
<arrrghhh> how can I get this ability within Ubuntu, without the need to go to the CUPS web interface?
<PatrickDickey> allnights:  you need to. You're replacing the open source (fglrx) driver with the AMD proprietary one.
<allnights> command line to do that?
<jrtappers> allnights, You just need to uninstall the ond one
<jrtappers> allnights, sudo /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, I have installed arch on my ("s" word) laptop and i like the base system but don't what there packages. I know this sounds advanced and longterm' but i am looking to make a custom distro.
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: Then Linux From Scratch and Beyond LFS are your best bet.
<Opikat> ubuntu-studio, you can call such a laptop a craptop.
<Kruppt> lalondong: you should be good to go
<arrrghhh> hikari_, test it out on a liveCD first
<allnights> command not found
<allnights> plus did not think I had an AMD driver installed
<PatrickDickey> and ubuntu-studio_ if you're going that route, you'll want to go to their irc server at irc.linuxfromscratch.org:6667 to get help.
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, Ok i'll have a look.
<jrtappers> run the same but fglrx-uninstall.sh
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: I might be able to find you a script that will get the base install started. I've got it, but I don't know if the creator still has it on his site or not.
<jose> Where can I download ubuntu for my netbook Lenovo brand
<Atari2600> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on 128 bytes of RAM?
<allnights> same answer
<arrrghhh> bytes of RAM?  Atari2600 are you trolling?
<allnights> would it not be different folder and not ati?
<arrrghhh> 128 megabytes, maybe... but 128 bytes?  dafaq?
<jrtappers> allnights, does the folder exist?
<Atari2600> arrrghhh: nope, I am on a machine from 1977
<jelly-home> Atari2600: is it possible to generate a photorealistic mountains video in 4096 bytes?
<jrtappers> allnights, If not we can override the installer to force install
<allnights> how do I step back up the folder tree?
<Atari2600> Atari 2600, search it on Wikipedia
<allnights> or cd..
<jrtappers> cd ..
<arrrghhh> Atari2600, then no.  you can't.
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, thanks :->
<Atari2600> I want to install Linux on it
<Atari2600> it has 4KB hard disk space
<arrrghhh> Atari2600, you're not going to get ubuntu on it.
<arrrghhh> so anyone know about printers?
<Atari2600> you sure it aint possible? I thought linux was light
<jrtappers> allnights, run the installer as sudo with --force
<Atari2600> I can play games on this machine you know
<arrrghhh> Atari2600, maybe you can shoehorn some form of Linux on there, but not Ubuntu.
<Atari2600> jelly-home: anyway search for the atari 2600
<Atari2600> arrrghhh: hmm, how?
<ptl> gotcha
<ptl> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true -> solved it
<arrrghhh> Atari2600, this is #ubuntu
<Atari2600> this is also Linux
<arrrghhh> Atari2600, please.  I'm trying to genuinely get help with Ubuntu here.
<Atari2600> Ubuntu == Linux
<Atari2600> Linux is on topic
<jelly-home> Atari2600: I've played games on that 32 years ago, why search now?
<ptl> much better now!!!
<PatrickDickey> ubuntu-studio_: I was mistaken about their server. It's on freenode (with us) at #lfs-support
<arrrghhh> I'm sure others are as well
<allnights> oops
<allnights> did the --force go at the end or after sudo? lol
<jrtappers> at the enf
<jrtappers> *end
<Atari2600> jelly-home: jeez, you must be old
<allnights> command not found
<Atari2600> Anyway..
<DJones> Atari2600: This channel only deals with Ubuntu support, there is ##linux for general linux chat
<Atari2600> it brings back old memories jelly-home
<arrrghhh> ^^^^^
<Atari2600> buy one from eBay, they are only like £30
<jrtappers> cd to the catalyst folder
<prestigio> Is somebody willing to help me? I would like to install Ubuntu on my Tablet, but first I shell flash the recovery. Any Hacker willing to guide me?
<Atari2600> DJones: you need to be signed in
<allnights> im in the cat folder
<DJones> !register | Maybe you need to register first,
<ubottu> Maybe you need to register first,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lolcat> How can I know why X crashes three times a day?
<Atari2600> I don't want to
<jelly-home> does this channel have a way to notify ops about trolling?
<jrtappers> run sudo ./amd<>.run --force
<Atari2600> lolcat:: cat /etc/xorg/error.log
<jrtappers> replace <> with full name
<arrrghhh> Atari2600, sounds like a personal problem
<arrrghhh> anyone know about printing in Ubuntu?  I can use the CUPS interface fine, but I don't want to use a webUI to cancel/view jobs
<Atari2600> jelly-home: jeez I'm not trolling
<Atari2600> I am only asking about this machine
<jrtappers> arrrghhh, dont want to, or dont want to be able to?
<arrrghhh> which obviously has no chance of running Ubuntu.  which == trolling
<lolcat> Atari2600: The file doesn't exist?
<jelly-home> Atari2600: not everything is about you.  Chill out.
<ubuntu-studio_> PatrickDickey, k thank u
<arrrghhh> jrtappers, so the issue is when I print from this machine, the icon doesn't show up in the system tray.
<b33r> how do i access a network folder in ubuntu?  in windows i would just open the RUN box and type \\PCname
<arrrghhh> jrtappers, when I go to the CUPS webUI, I see the active print jobs and can cancel them.  shouldn't there be a way to do this without going to the webUI for CUPS?
<Atari2600> lolcat: well make it
<lalondong_> Kruppt : boss, i'm on my own linux right now, but when i checked gparted, i found something weird. : http://postimage.org/image/dijzok3yf/
<jelly-home> Atari2600: obviously you're not some moron trying to run linux on a MMU-less 8-bit machine, because that would never work.
<lolcat> Atari2600: How would that help
<allnights> lol it still comes up command not found
<jrtappers> allnights, ls the folder
<Atari2600> lolcat: Xorg puts the error messages into it if it finds the file
<allnights> yup same as before green and red
<allnights> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run  fglrx-install.TwaNdY
<allnights> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.zip  fglrx-install.zBJqQu
<Opikat> have nice day /night everyone, I'm signing off
<jrtappers> sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run --force
<Atari2600> jelly-home: good old days of the Atari 2600 ...
<Atari2600> remember space invaders?
<allnights> what the?...
<jrtappers> allnights, whats happened?
<histo> jrtappers: People should be using the built in hardware drivers dialog. Using ati's can break the system upon removal
<jaime> .
<Atari2600> .
<Atari2600> .
<jaime> I'm leaving.
<Atari2600> jaime: okay
<b33r> can someone help me real quick
<b33r> how do i access a network folder in ubuntu?  in windows i would just open the RUN box and type \\PCname
<jaime> See you later
<jrtappers> histo, He wants amdcccle working, so their prop drivers are the only option, he said he couldn't use the inbuilt ones
<Atari2600> jaime: okay
<jrtappers> b33r, open file viewer
<jrtappers> File > Connect to server > Select Windows Share in the dropdown
<histo> jrtappers: You can install it from the hardware drivers dialog
<histo> jrtappers: they can install fglrx and amdcccle whatever from there.
<histo> The proper way
<jrtappers> histo, thanks, il try it
<allnights> this will be jumpy lol
<lalondong_> Kruppt : bos, it still showing the default free space before we do the partition. http://postimage.org/image/dijzok3yf/
<jrtappers> I find they work even if add drivers doesn't
<histo> b33r: Access other windows machines?
<b33r> yes
<b33r> i'm trying to access a shared folder on my windows 7 machine
<histo> jrtappers: They break the system upon removal. I wouldn't recomend it to people. Hardware drivers installs the same thing but does it properly
<allnights> freezes around 4 or 5 times
<jrtappers> histo, on my pc additional refused to work whereas the website ones worked
<allnights> dont worry about it histo
<histo> b33r: ctrl+l in file browser to get the location bar. and type in smb://hostname
<b33r> histo, i'm trying to access a shared folder on my windows 7 machine
<histo> b33r: or you may have to use IP if you don't have winbind and your domain name setup right.
<jrtappers> allnights, Is it working?
<histo> b33r: there is also "Browse Network" in there as well
<jrtappers> histo, You could use the connect to network share dialog File > connect to server
<histo> b33r: but you have to specify smb://hostname or IP   to do it directly rather than browsing there
<histo> jrtappers: I'm well aware of that. Not me that has the problem.
<b33r> histo,  thanks i'll try that
<jrtappers> allnights, ?
<arrrghhh> jrtappers, anything?  Did I miss your response?
<arrrghhh> brb reboot
<sam113101> how do I hide my real name on launchpad?
<danman1453> how can i change a listening port from tcp6 to tcp?
<danman1453> i dont have an inetd.conf to play with.
<elena-IK> I want to create a live usb system. the startup disk creater only offers me to use up to 4G for files and settings. is there a way to get more persistent space? is a normal installation to an usb stick a viable alternative when using it on multiple computers? (the last time I tried a normal install, networking worked only on the computer I did the installation on)
<jrtappers> allnights, Whats happening?
<jrtappers> arrrghhh, Doesn't seem to be possible, unless ive missed something, the job is passed to the server and the client has nothing to do with it
<arrrghhh> jrtappers, I guess I'm just confused.  Isn't there supposed to be some icon in the system tray when I print?
<jrtappers> arrrghhh, I think that only applies to local printing
<mkquist> lalondong_: things still not right?
<zoktar> is there a way to see the configure options used at compile time for a .deb package?
<arrrghhh> jrtappers, that's what I'm doing
<jrtappers> arrrghhh, Oh
<lalondong_> mkquist : i think so, take a look at this : http://postimage.org/image/dijzok3yf/
<arrrghhh> jrtappers, I'm using USB to print.....
<mkquist> lalondong_: saw that one
<jrtappers> arrrghhh, Does it show up in the printers dialogue?
<lalondong_> mkquist : how the hell it's all used while i haven't install anything since we resize the partition.
<arrrghhh> jrtappers, it does, but I can't "stop" the job from that dialog.  I can only stop jobs from CUPS webUI
<arrrghhh> and the icon in the system tray I guess "sometimes" shows... I'm thinking I need to reinstall some package or something... but what?
<mkquist> lalondong_: well you have two partitions not doing anything looks to me
<allnights> keeps freezing, god annoying
<allnights> getting there I think
<mkquist> lalondong_: sda7 and sda8 are using up the rest of the extended partition
<allnights> total progress bar near end
<allnights> postprocessing kernal module
<deltree_> downlaoded the gparted live iso and mounted it on my vbox, but which file is the one that I need to run?
<allnights> oops kernel
<allnights> wohooo
<deltree_> the only bash file I see is makeboot, which we don't want
<arrrghhh> deltree_, for what?  also, this is #ubuntu, I might've missed something....
<allnights> done and now reboot back soon
<mkquist> lalondong_: what are you trying to do in all - just a short description
<deltree_> arrrghhh I've been working on this problem for a bit, I'm trying to run gparted from a live iso so that I can verify if I'm really out of space
<lalondong_> mkquist : as i remember we were joining the sda5 that has only 8 gb space with the 26 gb free/unallocated space, and it shows it's only has 2 gb free now
<arrrghhh> deltree_, df -h doesn't cut it?
<deltree_> df - Th says that it's 100% using 3.7 gigs, but the HDD is 8gigs
<deltree_> we think it may be LVM confusing things
<Kruppt> lalondong:Ok, I'm back what you having problem with?
<arrrghhh> are you using LVM?
<mkquist> lalondong_: what 26 gb of free space?  From what I see you only have 6.61 Mib and 1.34 Mib unallocated
<arrrghhh> brb
<deltree_> ubuntu server defaults to use LVM, so yes
<Anything_> Is there anyway to validate a ubuntu one account. During the sign up I accidentally click the invalidate link.
<lalondong_> Kruppt : take a look at this pic. this is the gparted that open on my ubuntu : http://postimage.org/image/dijzok3yf/
<arrrghhh> oy.  anyone know how to fix plymouth splash screens?  for some reason the shutdown screen looks BEAUTIFUL, but the startup screen looks AWFUL.  I do have an nvidia card.
<arrrghhh> 12.04.2
<TheCrownedFox> Howdy, I seem to have lost the ability to right click on windows and use the menu bar at the top of the screen, when using the stock ubuntu 12.04 with unity. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<neonlight> Hallo
<Kruppt> lalondong: the free space showing between your ntfs partitions was created by whatever partition software you used to make them with originally.
<lalondong_> so what i have to do now?
<lalondong_> Kruppt : erase that space again?
<plataoubuntubr> alo
<mkquist> lalondong_: again - what 'free' space do you see there?
<wilee-nilee> i wnat tp speel
<lalondong_> mkquist : the sda5 unused space?
<Kruppt> lalondong: Nothing, shouldn't cause a problem.
<mkquist> lalondong_: thats not unused, its formatted as ext4
<mkquist> lalondong_: what are you trying to 'join' it with?
<KornKage> should i install fluendo mp3 plugin ?
<DankenseN> whoIs DankenseN
<mkquist> lalondong_: sda5 looks almost to be full though
<mkquist> lalondong_: thats is being used as root - or where linux is installed/mounted
<lalondong_> Kruppt : my sda5 before we resize them, it has only about 8 gb right? so when we resize them with 27 gb unallocated space, i should have about 26 or less unused space right? but why it shows it's only has 2 more gb free space?
<Kruppt> lalondong: your sda5 partition and swap partition are fine. You wanted to increase the size of sda5 right?
<lalondong_> Kruppt : yes,
<arrrghhh> hey guys.  anyone help me with fixing the splash screen?  I have an nvidia card, and when booting up it looks awful.  for some reason, when shutting down it looks great (as it should look)
<lalondong_> Kruppt : how about this :
<lalondong_> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620768/
<Kruppt> lalondoug: the space you see between the ntfs partitions is purposely created by the windows type partitioning software you used originally, has nothing to do with what we did earlier.
<arrrghhh> so how can I fix the startup screen so it looks like the shutdown screen?
<lalondong_> Kruppt : so did it increase the the size of my ubuntu partition what we did earlier ?
<Kruppt> lalondong:the only partitons that have been modified was the sda5 partition, which was increased in size. The swap had to be remade as you had turned all the unallocated space into a swap partition
<Nine_9> hello guys, do you know any webmail that will allow me to use multiple imap accounts at once? I've installed roundcube but it doesn't have this feature, squirrelmail doesn't seem to have also, and horde is impossible to install
<lalondong_> Kruppt : so it's increase in size as well they used the rest of the size, and the available size are still 2 gb?
<arrrghhh> Nine_9, tbh you might have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<Nine_9> arrrghhh: ok. thanks
<arrrghhh> np
<arrrghhh> sooo anyone?  splash screen looks like crap on boot, but looks great on shutdown?  how do I fix this?
<lalondong_> Kruppt : is that increasing and as well using the increasing size and left no more availabe space for sda5?
<Kruppt> lalondong: sda5 is your ubuntu partition, it is now 26.58 gb in size from 8.1 gb or whatever it was the swap partition is now 2.59 gb in size. I don't follow what your having a problem with
<trevor_> hey how do you increase the size of ubuntu's partition?
<trevor_> been looking up guides but can't figure it out
<lalondong_> Kruppt : so it's not increasing the available space for sda5 ?
<ubulove> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop as dual boot but it gets stuck on both usb/cd. If I'm trying to install XP (for example what I've tried) it doesn't stuck. What's wrong?
<s-faraday> hi
<s-faraday> how can i schedule my ubuntu,
<arrrghhh> s-faraday, lookup crontab
<TheCrownedFox> \quit
<awesomess3> trevor_, perhaps, I guess you could LiveCD ubuntu and then use `gparted` (a GUI app) to resize the partition.
<s-faraday> for shutting down at a certain hours
<mkquist> trevor_: easy enough using gparted, do you have free space around the partition?
<trevor_> would gparted work to increase ubuntu's drive partition?
<arrrghhh> ubulove, did you do an md5sum to make sure the download was good?
<mkquist> trevor_: very well
<trevor_> if i used wubi and not a cd to install ubuntu is it still possible to change the partition size?
<Kruppt> lalondong: yes the sda5 partition is increased from what it was, is that not what you wanted to do?
<s-faraday> arrrghhh: i know that, is there any graphical way?
<arrrghhh> s-faraday, cron works, not sure what else you would want.  it's really simple to use...
<s-faraday> GUI
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> CLI
<Kruppt> lalondong: run df -Th from root terminal...what is the filesystem size on /?
<lalondong_> Kruppt : yes i want to increase them, so i would have more available space on sda5. but it still showing 2 gb free. and not increasing the available space.
<ubulove> arrrghhh: I downloaded ubuntu from www.ubuntu.com
<arrrghhh> ubulove, doesn't matter.  you need to check the md5 to make sure your download was good.
<arrrghhh> please do so
<ubulove> damn..
<ubulove> I downloaded also xubuntu and the same thing.
<trevor_> ok when i open gparted i have 3 partitions and 1.3mb of unallocated space
<arrrghhh> ubulove, it's the only way to know the download was good.
<arrrghhh> ubulove, did you check the md5?  did it match?
<trevor_> the other three partitions are labelled sda 1-3
<ubulove> arrrghhh: how can I check the md5 and compare it to original ?
<arrrghhh> !md5 | ubulove
<ubottu> ubulove: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubulove> Thanks mate
<arrrghhh> damnit... isn't there one of those thingys
<arrrghhh> 1 sec ubulove
<trevor_> all of them are using ntfs file system
<arrrghhh> oh derp.  it worked lol
<RanthorharW> hello there, is there anywhere that I can download this ubuntu for my android phone
<TK-999> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<arrrghhh> RanthorharW, I guess if you have a Nexus device
<arrrghhh> ^^^^^^
<TK-999> Also see #ubuntu-touch
<RanthorharW> no galaxy s3
<RanthorharW> the only supported is nexus , i assume
<s-faraday> arrrghhh: sudo shutdown -h 07:50
<arrrghhh> RanthorharW, then I would wait for someone @ xda-devs to build it
<Kruppt> lalondong: Are you booted into your Ubuntu install right now on sda5? If the ext4 filesystem did not resize that is easy enough to fix.
<ldiamond> Alright, I have a weird issue. On the top left of my left monitor, over my gnome panel, there's some kind of square artifact that prevents me from clicking whatever is under it. It starts by just being slightly darker than the panel, then after a while it becomes completely black... as if it has a certain opacity.
<arrrghhh> s-faraday, ok...?
<arrrghhh> RanthorharW, only officially supported devices are Nexus.  See that page linked by TK-999
<s-faraday> arrrghhh: this command will close my running torrent client at that time?
<arrrghhh> s-faraday, that will halt your system, it will shutdown everything.
<lalondong_> Kruppt : yes i'm on my ubuntu right now, not on live-cd anymore. How to fix this?
<mkquist> trevor_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45158/how-to-increase-the-partition-size-of-ubuntu-installed-under-windows answers that one...
<trevor_> thanks
<arrrghhh> brb
<RanthorharW> i need to wait a wee bit of more then
<RanthorharW> thx
<s-faraday> arrrghhhAWAY: even if my laptop be inactive for some hours?
<lalondong_> Kruppt : yes i'm on my ubuntu right now, not on live-cd anymore. How to fix this?
<Kruppt> lalondong:run df -Th from a root terminal and post the output so I can see what the filesystem size is
<arrrghhh> s-faraday, what do you mean??  it will run whenever you tell it to.
<lalondong_> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620810/
<ulidtko> hey channel, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620807/ ← what's wrong? "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6"
<ulidtko> I'm packaging a simple application, and it has Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} in its debian/control
<ulidtko> why doesn't libc.so get... detected or what?
<AureliusR> hi there. I'm trying to install a Realtek audio driver, and I keep getting an error when I try to run configure, it says gcc: cannot run C compiled programs
<mdel> hey all - ran into an issue with my bluetooth after installing and trying to use Wiican. Now my bluetooth seems to be stuck in an OFF mode, and dmesg indicates the bluetooth process
<Kruppt> lalondong: the partition has been increased but gparted choked when resizing the filesystem. you need to boot back into live-usb or cd and resize the ext4 filesystem from command line is all
<s-faraday> arrrghhh: got it
<s-faraday> thanks so much
<s-faraday> bye :)
<mdel> here is what dmesg says about Bluetooth: http://pastebin.com/TKQjNUZW
<PatrickDickey> ulidtko: You might get more help with that in #ubuntu-app-devel But I'm not sure.
<ldiamond> Can anyone help out with this? http://snag.gy/RdRMD.jpg  It's some kind of artifact that goes on the top left of my desktop and prevents me from clicking whats under (my gnome panel)
<ulidtko> PatrickDickey: thanks anyway!
<lalondong_> okey, i'll boot it right now. hold on.
<Guest36748> hello all
<PatrickDickey> ldiamond: Is that there from when you boot up to when you shut down? Or did it appear when you opened a particular application?
<DankenseN> hi
<ldiamond> is there a way to find out what process owns this?
<trevor_> thanks for the help guys
<Random832> ldiamond: it's probably a window - run xwininfo and click on it
<ldiamond> PatrickDickey, it happens at some point... I can't tell exactly when
<AureliusR> does my problem sound like its with gcc or with the configure script included with the driver?
<Random832> or xprop if xwininfo doesn't give you enough information
<ldiamond> Random832, yea, xwininfo gives me something
<Random832> what is it
<ldiamond> Ah!
<ldiamond> Found the application
<ldiamond> Thanks
<Random832> what was it
<ldiamond> steam
<TK-999> steam is proprietary feces
<ldiamond> quitting steam works
<ldiamond> yea it's horrible
<AureliusR> lol @TK-999
<ldiamond> crashes all the time
<TK-999> I mean, ofc Debian might be a bit over the edge, but closed-source games and stuff...
<TK-999> There's even an antivirus vendor, who develops AV for Linux, for actual money
<Random832> TK-999: isn't the main purpose of that for stuff like email filtering for windows end-users?
<TomyLobo> hi. does wine need any kind of group to work with a newly created user?
<arrrghhh> nah they try to scare you into needing it.  many AV vendors do it.
<TK-999> Random: no, this is actual, real desktop AV
<PatrickDickey> TK-999: which one?
<TK-999> http://www.eset.com/home/products/antivirus-linux/
<PatrickDickey> Ahhhh yeah ok. They don't offer anything free.
 * PatrickDickey has used Bitdefender and F-Secure on ubuntu before
<lalondong> Kruppt : i'm on live-usb right now. what do i have to do?
<TomyLobo> nod32 still sounds more like a virus than an antivirus
<arrrghhh> nod32 has gotten awards for being one of the best vendors... just fyi.
<Kruppt> fire up a root terminal for starts and run mount command so we can be sure sda5 is NOT mount first
<TomyLobo> i was commenting on the sounds of the name
<AureliusR> can anyone help me or point me in the right direction?
<Nach0z> AureliusR: with whatnow
<AureliusR> I just don't knoe enough about gcc to fix this on my own
<Nach0z> ohey TomyLobo, didn't know you were here too lol
<AureliusR> hi there. I'm trying to install a Realtek audio driver, and I keep getting an error when I try to run configure, it says gcc: cannot run C compiled programs
<arrrghhh> AureliusR, this isn't really a dev channel
<arrrghhh> isn't there #ubuntu-dev or something?
<AureliusR> but I'm not trying to develop anything
<TomyLobo> i forgot, where have we met?
<AureliusR> I'm just trying to install an audio driver...
<anonymous37> hello everyone
<arrrghhh> AureliusR, mixed you up with someone else I guess
<Nach0z> TomyLobo: SK-dev, I was the one that submitted the patch for worldguard to fix flags not being stored correctly
<lalondong> Kruppt : i'm on root terminal,. what next?
<Kruppt> lalondong:not mounted that is
<AureliusR> lol its okay arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> it sounds like you're trying to compile the Realtek poop by hand AureliusR ?  there's no deb?
<TomyLobo> ahhh
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: Does it have an INSTALL or README file in the download? That might point you in the right direction.
<AureliusR> no there's no deb. the instructions that come with it tell you to run the configure first, then make, then make install
<Kruppt> run "mount" from root terminal and be sure sda5 is NOT mounted
<lalondong> Kruppt : i don't remember how to see that.
<AureliusR> but I keep getting errors while trying to run configure
<arrrghhh> AureliusR, do you have a build environment setup?  have you compiled stuff before?
<Nach0z> AureliusR: is gcc actually installed?
<AureliusR> yeah I have
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: could you pastebin the errors please?
<AureliusR> and yes it is
<AureliusR> sure thing
<Kruppt> just type mount then enter
<arrrghhh> AureliusR, pastebin the error
<arrrghhh> lol sorry someone already asked... my nets is SLOW today
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620838/
<PatrickDickey> arrrghhh: you weren't that far behind. ;-)
<AureliusR> http://aurelius.pastebay.net/1189771
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: what does config.log show?
<AureliusR> I'm not sure which config.log it's referring to, to be honest
<PatrickDickey> type ls and see if there's one in that directory.
<AureliusR> oh there is! nice.
<Kruppt> lalondong: it is not mounted,  running resize2fs is supposed to be non-destructive, but shit happens, if you really need anything backed up, nows a good time to do so rather than be sorry
<arrrghhh> is there one in that folder?
<PatrickDickey> Paste that up also, please.
<AureliusR> ill pastebin it
<AureliusR> http://aurelius.pastebay.net/1189772
<wmax> how do i get the namespace of a namespace qualified keyword
<wmax> wrong channel
<wad> I'm kind of regretting upgrading my server from debain to Ubuntu. The box can no longer share its printers. Have any of you successfully shared any printers from a machine running Ubuntu 12.04 desktop 32-bit? Via samba or cups, anything at all? Nothing I do works. -_-
<Kruppt> lalondong: You ready to rock, or do you need time to backup?
<lalondong> Kruppt : from the sda5 right? i've backup the most important data that i have, i've moved them to the upper drive called SnareDrums, as long as this drive are not touch, feel free to fuck this sda5 till i have available space as much as it should be.
<AureliusR> wad: yes I have shared my printer. did you remember to do smbpasswd -a 'username'
<wad> I can't have authentication in this network.
<wad> Under debian, I was able to just set it up to work.
<wad> All the windows machines could print, all the linux machines could print, etc.
<AureliusR> hmm... I'm sure you can shut that off inside samba, just not sure how
<AureliusR> I'm pretty sure samba is the way to go if you're making a printserver though
<wad> Yeah, that's my first choice.
<AureliusR> its been working great for me...
<wad> It's what I was doing before I upgraded.
<Kruppt> lalondong: we're not going to fuck up anything, but it is always wise to backup data when doing low level work like this on drives, just wanted to remind you so you don't get excited if something blows
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: type ls -l a.out and see if it has read permissions for everyone (should look someting like this -r--r--r--).
<AureliusR> but the only way I could use it was to add a separate account in samba for my shares
<AureliusR> okay
<Macuser> Is it possible to back up my MacBook Pro to a PC running Ubuntu Server?
<wad> smb.conf: [printers]   browseable = yes      path = /var/spool/samba     printable = yes   guest ok = yes   read only = yes   create mask = 0700
<IdleOne> !language | Kruppt
<ubottu> Kruppt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AureliusR> PatrickDickey: where is a.out?
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: I know you can using third party programs, but I'm not sure if it will do it natively.
<Macuser> hm
<wad> AureliusR, so you added a samba account, not an OS account?
<lalondong> Kruppt : okey, i have moved the most importand one, i'm ready.
<Kruppt> lalondong: from a root terminal type resize2fs /dev/sda5 when your ready and do nothing else on computer till this process is done. Ok
<AureliusR> wad: you need both, generally they should match usernames but not passwords to be secure
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: it should be in that directory. I could be wrong though.
<AureliusR> it doesn't seem to be, let me check again
<AureliusR> I just did locate a.out and it gave me a bunch of different ones
<Macuser> PatrickDickey: is it that Ubuntu Server is the problem or the PC hardware?
<wad> This machine also acts as an internet gateway, it's got a routable IP address on one NIC, so I don't really want external-facing logins. Actually, this is one reason why I upgraded it. The box was compromised, through an account with a bad password, so I had to wipe it clean.
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620854/
<wad> Adding an OS account just so I can share printers inside the LAN seems odd.
<AureliusR> PatrickDickey: should I pastebin those as well?
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: I'm not sure. I've never done it from a Mac to linux. I'd imagine that if you can copy a file to the server, you can back up to it.
<Kruppt> lalondong:forgot to say hit enter key when ready,  no playing games or something that crashes and locks system up while doing this LOL!
<AureliusR> you dont need another OS account just match the samba users to the exisitng users
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: is it one line? If so, just paste it here.
<AureliusR> no it's many lines
<PatrickDickey> Then I'd say pastebin it.
<AureliusR> PatrickDickey: http://aurelius.pastebay.net/1189773
<Macuser> PatrickDickey: true but the extensions would mess up
<Kruppt> lalondong:run e2fsck -f /dev/sda5 first before running resize2fs /dev/sda5
<wad> AureliusR, so you're suggesting adding an OS account on the gateway machine for every user inside the LAN? That's not going to work at all.
<Macuser> Does anyone know where I could find out some information on backing a Mac up to linux?
<Macuser> a linux PC
<AureliusR> no no, not on the gateway machine
<wad> The gateway machine is also the print server.
<AureliusR> match the samba users on the gateway to the LAN users OS accounts
<lalondong> Kruppt : Okey, so i just have to wait until the process done right? and how do i know if the process done?
<AureliusR> then when you go to add the share on their computers, just enter in their user and samba password when it asks
<codephobic> hi
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: whatever backup program you're using, you'd point it to the network location for the output. It won't do anything with the extentions, because you're basically just copying a file over.
<AureliusR> wad: do you live in Canada or the US by chance?
<wad> USA
<Kruppt> lalondong: run e2fsck -f /dev/sda5 first from the root terminal
<AureliusR> wad: go to your local library if possible and take out a book called Linux Networking Cookbook -- its AMAZING and will answer all your questions regarding this topic
<Macuser> PatrickDickey: so would I need to install anything on the source machine? Or just the target? Like what do I use to get the files from the Mac to the Ubuntu server?
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: From what I can see, the realtek driver wants gcc > 5, but yours isn't. I'm not sure what to tell you from here. You could ask in #ubuntu-app-devel even though you're not developing it.
<AureliusR> what does that mean?
<lalondong> Kruppt : done, i just need to run resize2fs after this. Are chatting forbidden while waiting?
<codephobic> I'm having some difficulties getting a consistent response from VirtualBox on my Ubuntu 12.10 host. I've created 5 VM guests (2 debian, 1 freebsd and 1 ubuntu 12.04 server LTS) and they all work perfectly fine.
<AureliusR> Different version of gcc?
<wad> I'm trying to figure out what you're saying... I don't want to create user accounts on the gateway machine. Every time another machine was plugged into the LAN, I'd have to setup an account so that they can print? Not what I want at all.
<codephobic> My problem is with getting them to launch when I start Ubuntu.
<wad> On the inside of the LAN, I just want complete unauthenticated access to all the printers on the server.
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: Yeah. You're using v 4.7 and it wants v 5.0. I could be wrong though.
<codephobic> I've got 2-3 of them working, but can't seem to get all 5 to load up.
<wad> If you're inside the LAN, users should be able to print. No accounts, no passwords.
<AureliusR> wad: as far as I know, other than guest account that's what you'd have to do. you could write a script to automate it
<AureliusR> yes, guest accounts would work better
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: Does your mac come with anything for backups? If so, can it point to a network drive for the location?
<codephobic> sometimes my freebsd launch and one of the debian VMs fails to launch.
<AureliusR> but if you can't get that to work, this is the alternatice
<wad> ok
<AureliusR> I didn't know the size of your network
<Kruppt> lalondong:yeah after e2fsck finishes run resize2fs as I posted earlier...chatting shouldn't hurt ;-0
<Macuser> PatrickDickey: well I'm using Time Machine right now. But that's closed.
<AureliusR> sorry, I was thinking less than 10 machines for some reason
<Macuser> I'm backing up to my external hard drive via usb
<AureliusR> okay PatrickDickey I'll look into that
<AureliusR> but I just did apt-get install gcc to make sure, and it was the most recent version
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: http://kremalicious.com/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ this might help. Like I said, I don't have a Mac, so I'm going by a Google search.
<AureliusR> PatrickDickey: and this driver is fairly old so I'd be surprised if that was the problem
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620870/
<AureliusR> 1 or 2 years anyway
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: Which sound card do you have?
<AureliusR> PatrickDickey: can I show you the PDF that comes with it?
<AureliusR> its an on-board realtek cihip
<RyuGuns> Hello.
<AureliusR> Gigabyte motherboard GA-MA69GM-S2H
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: which chip is it? And you can link me to where you downloaded the pdf or the driver from.
<AureliusR> I will do both, just one moment PatrickDickey and THANKS so much!!
<Kruppt> lalondong: now lets mount sda5 and check out the filesystem > mkdir /dev/sda5 < then > mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 <
<RyuGuns> I am using a macbook and the builtin microphone and camera wont work.
<RyuGuns> Any suggestions?
<AureliusR> PatrickDickey: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<AureliusR> oh shoot wrong one, sorry
<lalondong> Kruppt : the file are exists... so i just need to move to the -> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 ?
<AureliusR> oh actually that IS the right one, sorry PatrickDickey
<AureliusR> its from their taiwan site but that's what I was told to download. it shouldn't make a difference
<PatrickDickey> I'll check it out.
<Kruppt> lalondong: yeah...now just run mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<lalondong> Kruppt : nothings happend, what next?
<Kruppt> lalondong: now lets check filesystem size on sda5...run df -Th in root terminal
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620892/
<AureliusR> oh PatrickDickey nevermind!! i downloaded the older one and its working. I just ran bash install and its installing
<PatrickDickey> Glad to hear you got it worked out. :)
<AureliusR> oh crap. and it returned an error as well :(
<PatrickDickey> What error?
<AureliusR> install: line 47: alsaconf: command not found
<Kruppt> lalondong: It's not mounted type mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 then enter key
<DankenseN> Hi everyone, i'm looking for some bash exercices to practice, could someone help me ?
<lalondong> it says : mount: mount point /mnt/sda5 does not exist
<lalondong> Kruppt : it says ; mount: mount point /mnt/sda5 does not exist
<Kruppt> lalondong: type > mkdir /mnt/sda5;mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 then the enter key run df -Th again
<al_la> Running 12.10, and the screen lock (on screensaver) no longer works .. changing settings and rebooting does nothing to help.  control+alt+L still locks, but the auto-lock does nothing.  Thoughts?
<AureliusR> hmm PatrickDickey I think it actually installed anyway
<lalondong> Kruppt :  > mkdir /mnt/sda5;mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5 < all of this?
<AureliusR> it returned that error at the end but it finished cofigure, make, and make install all on its own I think
<codephobic> anyone using vbox 4.2 on Ubuntu 12.10 (host)?
<AureliusR> and lsmod seems to show new sound modules
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620903/
<Kruppt> lalondong: mkdir /mnt/sda5;mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5   <--copy and paste this in terminal then hit enter key
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, there is a #vbox channel for virtualbox help.
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: if it's still not working right, you may be able to get some advice from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<AureliusR> okay thanks PatrickDickey :) it installed but nothing is playing right...
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, I'm asking the question in there too
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: Well going by the Readme, you have to reboot.
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620903/
<AureliusR> oh okay
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, thought it might be ubuntu specific, as autoload requires a script in /etc/init.d/
<AureliusR> brb then ;)
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, may be, just wanted to see you get help. ;)
<lalondong> Kruppt : so have these 20 gb available? is that mean we made it ?
<Kruppt> lalondong: ls -al /mnt/sda5 <-- copy and paste into terminal then hit enter
<lalondong> Kruppt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620908/
<KornKage> i need 1 assistance please. I installed ubuntu 12.10 just now. On the boot loader i get Windows loader (/dev/sda1) and abother Windows(loader) (/dev/sda2). I dont know which one to pick, and i would like to make windows default instead of ubuntu
<Kruppt> lalondong: yeah the filesystem resized to the partition container size
<KornKage> *another not abother
<lalondong> Kruppt : so , i just need to go back to my ubunturight now?
<Kruppt> lalondong: looks like the filesystem is in tack, all is good with the operation..Ding ;-)
<lalondong> Kruppt : so i'll see you on my Ubuntu right?
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, you can look at the HD with gparted and see which is the main C sda1 or sda2 one might be the recovery partition. Personally I would stick with grub as a bootloader but there is easybcd
<Kruppt> lalondong: yeah your fine, you can reboot into ubuntu on sda5
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, by windows default do you mean at the top of the grub list?
<PatrickDickey> KornKage: could you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the results of sudo fdisk -l please? That way we can see what you have on the drive.
<KornKage> yes wilee-nilee
<KornKage> hmm PatrickDickey ill try
<KornKage> 1 sec
<PatrickDickey> I think KornKage wants it to boot to Windows if he doesn't choose something else.
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, follow PatrickDickey's instructions that wil be a great help
<Pinkamena_D> hello, what is the quickest way to edit an icon for a program (the one which shows up in the sidebar)
<KornKage> yes PatrickDickey
<AureliusR> uh oh PatrickDickey after rebooting my only audio channel available is dummy output
<wilee-nilee> Pinkamena_D, you can change a icon from properties of the app and click on the icon in that gui to follow to the icon you want.
<KornKage> PatrickDickey pastebin.com/MAuw9nKd
<Macuser> what's better? using an Ubuntu server for a backup server for my Mac or using my old PowerMac G4 as a file server for my Mac?
<makson> Hi gents - I set up a CHROOT environment like 3 years ago, my box has been running great, almost 1000 days now! buttttt.. now i need to change something and of course im scratching my head.
<lalondong_> Kruppt : Thankyou so much boss, you are a life saver, i was thinking of leaving Ubuntu and go back to Windows, it's 6:44 am right now, haven't any sleep since we're chatting, but it's worth it... Thankyou....... :D
<lalondong_> Kruppt : Thankyou so much boss, you are a life saver, i was thinking of leaving Ubuntu and go back to Windows, it's 6:44 am right now, haven't any sleep since we're chatting, but it's worth it... Thankyou....... :D
<makson> I'm really jsut looking to get CURL working inside of my chroot env
<KornKage> PatrickDickey 1st i don't know which one of the Windows(loader) i should choose. 2nd i would like to make it boot to windows by default. and 3rd if possible with only 1 second of choosing time in that grub boot menu(so it loads windows fast)
<makson> i copies the file, but that didn't work cause of LIB dependencies, is there any way to get curl working inside of chroot environment?
<PatrickDickey> KornKage: You'll want to check gparted like wilee-nilee suggested. It looks like you've got two Windows 7 drives and a Recovery drive.
<KornKage> ok
<KornKage> let me download it
<KornKage> i installed ubuntu, and havent yet gone to windows , im just trying to be careful :)
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, looks like sda1 is the boot partition and sda2 is the main C and sda3 is the recovery, but you can tell better from your end.
<PatrickDickey> KornKage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2 will help you after you figure out which one is the right loader.
<KornKage> sda3 is the recovery i believe(laptop)
<Kruppt> lalondong: yeah no problem...glad to get you going
<KornKage> but let me install gparted
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto might get you going. Sorry for the delay in answering you. I thought I'd posted this one before.
<PatrickDickey> KornKage: sda3 is the recovery (you're right). It looks like you have two Windows drives though sda1 and sda2.
 * PatrickDickey thinks wilee-nilee is right about the boot partition on sda1
<KornKage> i think he is right too sda2 has 400gb
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, this a OEM install?
<KornKage> i bought the laptop yesterday wilee-nilee
<PatrickDickey> KornKage: What you can do is reboot, and try the sda1 loader. If it boots you into Windows, then choose that one when configuring GRUB.
<lalondong_> Kruppt : i'm new to linux so sorry i don't even understand the code and stuff... i'll learn as much  as i can... but stuff you did there when making this, are so consufing... Thanks btw.. i'm going to sleep now, and you've got a new member on this channel.
<KornKage> windows was on it(and upgraded to windows 7 ultimate)
<lalondong_> Bye, and good morning.
<Macuser> Will Ubuntu Server just not simply work with backing Macs up to it?
<KornKage> ill show u a pic
 * AureliusR is going to try those steps, PatrickDickey ;)
<makson> anyone know about CHROOT /
<Macuser> ?
<wilee-nilee> makson | chroot
<makson> looking to run curl inside my chroot
<Kruppt> lalondong:we all had to start the learning curve somewhere in time.. you did good
<PatrickDickey> !chroot | makson
<ubottu> makson: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Jordan_U> makson: Do you have apt-get within the chroot?
<KornKage> http://i49.tinypic.com/vq7cih.png
<makson> Jordan_U: yes, i have apt-get, tried running curl, but got bunch of 404 errors, am i missing the mirrors maybe?
<makson> Jordan_U: i mean tried installing curl, and got the 404 errors
<Macuser> anyone?
<PatrickDickey> KornKage: I'd say /dev/sda1 is the boot loader you want. Worse comes to worse, you try them both.
<Jordan_U> makson: Please pastebin the output of "apt-get install curl".
<Macuser> is this is the only way to use Ubuntu Server for backing up your Mac(s) http://kremalicious.com/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/#netatalk1 ?
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: Looking at the link I gave you, if Apple added the undocumented API's, then probably not. Otherwise, you should try the steps in it, and see what happens.
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, your boot flag is on sda1 however the sda2 may have all the bootfiles as well, the good thing is that you can probably run the recovery through sda1 if needed.
<Jordan_U> KornKage: PatrickDickey: Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the MBR, never to any partition.
<Macuser> PatrickDickey: well the steps don't sound easy. So I assume that you cannot just start using Ubuntu Server without doing anything else to it for backing you Mac up to it?
<KornKage> (windows was already installed when i installed ubuntu)
<PatrickDickey> Macuser:  Here's where I got the results from https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=backing%20mac%20up%20to%20linux%20server&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=a720ab43687f831b&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.43828540,d.aWM&biw=1375&bih=806
<Macuser> PatrickDickey: yeah I typed that as well
<Macuser> so it's not meant to be easy
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: There might be a better tutorial somewhere. But no, I'd say unless they both are using the same protocol to talk, they won't just work.
<Macuser> and apparently, it's "hacking" since it's not supposed to happen
<Macuser> ok thanks
<makson> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/6WVWRKV8
<Macuser> I may try using my old PowerMac G4 instead. it seems like it would be the best thing to do
<PatrickDickey> Macuser:  you could also check into CrashPlan. That's what I've used for backing up linux to linux, and I think it has an Apple version.
<Macuser> ugh i hate CrashPlan. I don't use online backing up/"clouds"
<makson> Jordan_U: that was apt-get update, standby
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: You don't have to do it online. It will back up to another computer on your local network.
<Macuser> ? how so
<Macuser> i bet it wouldn't back my Mac up to an ubuntu desktop
<Macuser> or windows computer
<makson> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/k7n43t5y there you go.
<PatrickDickey> Install it on both computers. On the "server" you select the location for the backups. On the "client" you use the key that is provided on the "Server" version.
<PatrickDickey> http://www.crashplan.com/consumer/thankyou.html?os=Mac Macuser
<Jordan_U> KornKage: PatrickDickey: Looking back through the entire conversation, I agree that trying both entries probably can't hurt (as long as you don't actually choose to do any "recovery" if one of the entries is for a recovery partition).
<PatrickDickey> KornKage: Jordan_U the recovery is another menu entry altogether in Grub (at least as far as I read from grub.cfg).
#ubuntu 2013-03-17
<PatrickDickey> bbiab dinner time (and my workrave is getting mad, since I haven't taken a "Rest Break" yet)
<Macuser> PatrickDickey: I've done it before. And the file extensions get messed up so it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> makson: Karmic has been EOL for a while.
<Jordan_U> !EOL | makson
<ubottu> makson: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AureliusR> oh man, I seem to be really stuck now PatrickDickey
<AureliusR> no sound modules are being loaded at all. I reinstalled ALSA but when I type
<AureliusR> 'alsa reload' it says 'no sound modules to load/unload'
<PatrickDickey> Macuser: I'm not sure what to tell you then. Either you have to follow the tutorials, or use an older Mac. I can say that it's on Apple's end though, since they're the ones that change the API's.
<AureliusR> How do I uninstall the realtek driver I just installed?
<makson> ubottu: hmm could by ubunutu release be that old!
<ubottu> makson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<makson> ubottu: whats 2_9
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<makson> ubottu: whats 2+3
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: in the directory that had the ./install file, you might be able to run sudo make uninstall.
<makson> i have 9.10 installed
<AureliusR> no luck... man, I'm really in a jam now. the ubuntu documentation on sound debugging has like no info at all
<AureliusR> makson: 9.10 is no longer supported
<makson> AureliusR: ah great... is that why apt-get and such won't work correctly?
<makson> is it a long process to upgrade ?
<AureliusR> makson: exactly
<AureliusR> not really
<AureliusR> just download a newer ISO and use unetbootin or such to make a live USB
<makson> AureliusR: will i have to reboot? i'm at like 970 days no reboot lol, i really want to make 1000 !
<makson> i'm on a VPS.
<AureliusR> yes, you'll have to reboo
<AureliusR> t
<AureliusR> lol.
<nturner>   
<AureliusR> well go another month with no upgrades then, lol
<makson> everything is working fine, i'll ust leave it, and wait until 1000 days,
<makson> only reason i was upgrading i was playing with AUTHY (2 factor auth) and trying to get it working on my CHROOT Jail.
<makson> other than that everything is working fine.
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151472/no-sound-after-updating-from-11-10-to-12-04 might help out also. I'll openly admit that I'm guessing on this one.
<AureliusR> okay, I'll check that out
<AureliusR> I have some more info now though
<PatrickDickey> makson: what's in 1000 days?
<AureliusR> aplay -l shows no sound cards detected, but lspci -v shows me that it's still there (of course)
<AureliusR> I forgot that my video card auto-installs an HD audio driver so the realtek driver was probably uneccesarry
<AureliusR> and that cat command doesn't work, it says no file or directory
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: what does alsamixer show?
<jxshxx> New install of  12.04 won't shut down or restart from the panel.  Gets to the last screen and sticks after 4 of the 5 dots light up.  Anybody have a fix?
<AureliusR> when I type alsamixer in it gives me an error, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<makson> PatrickDickey: my VPS hasn't been rebooted in like 970 days, i want to make the 1000 :)
<PatrickDickey> AureliusR: I'm not sure what to tell you then.
<AureliusR> hmm.. okay. thanks for everything though!
<PatrickDickey> makson: when you decide to do it http://askubuntu.com/questions/144673/how-can-i-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-clean-install-of-9-10 will give you some information.
<jxshxx> This grub change was unsuccessful for me - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<makson> PatrickDickey: thanks, think im going to spin up a micro instance at Amazon, im paying linode 20.00 a month for 512MB of ram, which is mickey mouse.
<fraroco> Hello Everybody. This time I would like o ask some related to a text-file. The file has many data and I want to locate the duplicated lines. Is there any command to do it?
<Jordan_U> jxshxx: Does alt+SYSRQ+{R,E,I,S,U,O} successfully shut the machine down when normal shutdown fails?
<Jordan_U> fraroco: What is you end goal? Do you want to remove duplicate lines? Why?
<jxshxx> Jordan_U: Would be happy to try, but lost after "alt" ... can you tell me what to do?
<PatrickDickey> bbl.
<fraroco> @Jordan_U Yes, this is the goal.
<Jordan_U> fraroco: "sort file.txt" will make it easy to find duplicates, but the lines will be sorted (not in original order), so your end goal is important.
<MDTech-us_MAN> Hello, I need help fixing the audio on ubuntu for my ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
<Jordan_U> fraroco: You still haven't specified your *end goal*. Why are you doing this?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I know 99.9% sure that it is a driver problem.
<MDTech-us_MAN> But, how do I install a windows driver on Ubuntu
<MDTech-us_MAN> There are no Linux drivers
<Jordan_U> MDTech-us_MAN: You don't. It's not possible (outside wireless card drivers, and even then it's not recommended).
<Jordan_U> !pm | fraroco
<MDTech-us_MAN> so what do I do
<ubottu> fraroco: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MDTech-us_MAN> ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> so what do I do?
<Jordan_U> MDTech-us_MAN: What symptoms are you having?
<MDTech-us_MAN> audio nit working at all
<MDTech-us_MAN> *not
<fraroco> @Jordan_u I would like to eliminate the duplicate lines. The file a compilation of many protein sequences. then I have to align them with software to find consesus sequence. but I need a file with no duplicated sequences.
<Jordan_U> MDTech-us_MAN: Please pastebin the output of "aplay --list-devices" and "lspci".
<MDTech-us_MAN> one se
<kalidor> MDT, which version of ubuntu are u using?
<MDTech-us_MAN> 12.10
<Jordan_U> fraroco: "sort file.txt | uniq > new_sorted_uniq_lines.txt" will generate a new file with only uniq lines, sorted. If it's OK for the lines not to be in their original order, then that should do it.
<fraroco> Sorry, but what If I need the lines in the original order?
<bedah> man.. i had to use ubuntu with unity and compiz today - that sucked-a-lot. sorry to troll :(
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://pastebin.com/WFe3FSxm
<happyface> how can I run service 'servicename' start in verbose mode? it just says fail
<jetole> Hey guys. I think this looks like a bug but with ubuntu 12.04, x86_64 / AMD64 version, there is /usr/bin/less and /bin/less, both provided by less package according to apt-file and both with the saee md5sum. If this isn't a bug, why would there be a less at both locations?
<BluesKaj> hmm. seeems to me the lines should be in a prper sequence as stated in the post above
<bedah> jetole, is one of those a link to the other?
<jetole> I actually just found that by accident at less as I was wondering if bash had a built in less, running the commnd: tyoe -a less
<bedah> jetole, type "which less" to find out, which is the one you will use
<jetole> bedah: yes. /usr/bin/less is but because they had the same checksum, I didn't even think to look
<jetole> bedah: my mistake
<MDTech-us_MAN> Jordan_U: Any ideas yet?
<abhort42> Hellloooo everyone
<abhort42> Well, i'm trying to install Linux on a computer that has windows xp on it..I have no cdrom and cant boot off usb...and i dont want to use a loopback filesystem...anyway i can install linux on here?
<jetole> bedah: no I know and understand the path and priority but actually, why is less in /usr/bin/less a symlink to /usr/bin ?
<Gromit> pxeboot
<makson> thanks all for the help.
<BluesKaj> !netinstall | abhort42
<ubottu> abhort42: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jetole> bedah: what I mean is what is the point of that symlink?
<jetole> bedah: I assume /bin would always be in the path in a instance where /usr/bin is
 * MDTech-us_MAN is waiting for any ideas on his problem!
<Jordan_U> MDTech-us_MAN: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<MDTech-us_MAN> 12.10
<mxiia> Anyone in here know how to set up a smartmail server with comcast?
<mxiia> or make php's mail() work with comcast bascially
<Jordan_U> MDTech-us_MAN: Please be patient. Adding messages like that won't get you an answer sooner.
<abhort42> Ive read all of that, those methods dont apply to me...HRM.
<Jordan_U> MDTech-us_MAN: Try joining #alsa and describe your problem, including the links to aplay --list-devices and lspci output.
<BluesKaj> abhort42, no cdrom , no usb , what else is there?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<abhort42> I got usb, i just cant boot off of it, just a net connection, windows xp, and a hard drive
<jetole> mxiia: not off the top of my head but it would be the same with any ISP so that's what I would look into. You need to know what type of smtp comcast uses, TLS, port number, STARTTLS or other method (forget other method name), what type of pop3 or IMAP server they use, etc
<BluesKaj> then install off usb , abhort42
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> abhort42,^
<Jordan_U> abhort42: What you want is possible but *far* from easy to do. I highly recommend finding another option, like putting the hard drive into another computer, buying a CDROM drive, or anything else.
<abhort42> Yeah i was debating that...sigh...
<Gromit> abhort42: simply use bootp/dhcp
<jetole> mxiia: comcast doesn't allow you to have the default ports open for inbound smtp and most mail servers will block your mail server assuming for, this is a residential account
<Gromit> abhort42: boot over network, the kernel, the installer
<abhort42> all i got is wifi on here, for PXE i need ethernet card
<jetole> mxiia: so I assume you realize that you would have to relay through your comcast email
<Gromit> *sigh*
<mxiia> well I mean comcast isp, I've done it before.. a long time ago. I had to route it through another smartmail server though
<jetole> How can I change which packages are installed as part of ubuntu?
<Kruppt> abhort42: do you have a floppy drive? If so, you could use plopboot manager to boot from usb drive http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<abhort42> i have a floppy drive, just no diskettes ;)
<mxiia> I have 5 floppie drives within 1 foot of me....
<Jordan_U> abhort42: No other computer to stick the drive in?
<jetole> Is there some way to make a custom install media (preferably over pxe) where I can say install these packages, don't install these ones, etc... actually I guess I just need to know how I can have a command auto run when complete as I'll be installing saltstack immediately after which can handle package management
<abhort42> Jordan_U: not really, i got a laptop at my disposal
<Kruppt> abhort42: if you can get a floppy disc, and install plopbootmanager on it you could boot up from a USB flash no problem
<jetole> abhort42: wow at having a floppy drive. Is this like a legacy system you keep for toying around with? What are the specs on the system? <hz, ram size, disk size, etc
<Jordan_U> abhort42: How was Windows installed on this machine in the first place? If in the process of installing Ubuntu something goes wrong, how do you plan to recover?
<jetole> Jordan_U: in all fairness it could have come with windows installed or, I think even windows 98 had a floppy drive install option
<onto> Hi! Ubuntu after upgrading to 12.04, I cannot connect to any wireless network without ubuntu freezing (briefly, but still quite annoying) or crashing (blank screen, no response on keypress); how would I fix this?
<onto> $ uname -a
<onto> Linux laptop 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<onto> It is especially annoying when the wireless automatically disconnects and the computer freezes when it tries to reconnect
<abhort42> I dont care if somepthing goes wrong, it came with XP installed, the cddrive was replaced with another hard drive
<Jordan_U> abhort42: Ahh, so you have two hard drives? If so, things just got simpler.
<mary_> Need help with Geforce 7300 GS under 13.04. I can't get ubity to work with any of the proprietary driver options.
<mary_> unity=ubity
<BluesKaj> mary_, look in "additional drivers" , ctrl+F2
<BluesKaj> you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 support , mary_
<mary_> Tried all of them. Just get blank screen, no titlebar. no unity bar.  Fallback Gnome it ok and the drivers are obviously running as I can launch nvidia settings without error.
<Akiva-Mobile> I have a problem: unity dash keeps mooning me. All I did is type gnome into the dash, and this picture keeps popping up: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41mS5Op6GfL.jpg
<mary_> sorry switching now
<mary_> join
<NightHwk> I have a usb drive on Ubuntu 12.10 and take awhile to wake up after not being in use. Anyway to not let it go to sleep and stay activate?
<gsned> hi guys… i've got internet connection sharing working perfectly… only thing is i need to type in "sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE" every time i reboot….. is there anyway i can make this command happen automatically?
<BluesKaj> NightHwk, make your defualt boot drive in the boot sequence in nthe bios
<BluesKaj> default
<BluesKaj> the usb
<NightHwk> BluesKaj thanks I give it a try.
<NightHwk> I'll eveb
<onto> I'm sorry, I got disconnected again -.-
<onto> I have noticed through wicd-gtk that the system freezes when it's "Disconnecting from all networks"
<jxshxx> Jordan_U: alt+SYSRQ+{R,E,I,S,U,O} - only a couple of those did anything, none shut it down
<linusasus6> Hi I would like to know if is possible to make a portable Hard drive of Ubuntu with Wubi or it only gonna work with my computer
<sayd> anyone using refind on osx? I have a mac mini with a blank hd I'd like to dual boot osx/linux trying to figure out if i should install osx on it first or not
<butterbrei> hey guys… what is the easiest way to have a script temporary start after reboot
<butterbrei> the script should only get executed once
<ccvp> i just upgraded from ATI 5750 to EVGA 660 GTX 2GB SC(superclocked)
<ccvp> ubuntu support the 660 GTX?
<jxshxx> Jordan_U: Do you have anything else for me?
<Alex123> Hello all, would like to know how to safely change my ubuntu to ubuntu studio ? Thank you
<Chat4478> Hi
<Alex123> Im using the latest lts version, i saw the commands to use as root but... is it not safer to do a clean install ?
<Alex123> brb thank you
<lunitik> AlexAverill: It would not be safer, no, but you might not get as clean of a system... you can use something like debfoster if you want to clean things up more... just remember that the only real difference between Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu proper (or Mint or Kubuntu, etc) are the software installed, they are all just Ubuntu really
<lunitik> AlexAverill: So all the software in Ubuntu Studio can be easily installed on Ubuntu, too
<lunitik> AlexAverill: Only difference is you don't get stuck with XFce or whatever they're using now
<lunitik> Yeah, ubuntustudio-desktop has XFce  :/
<lunitik> You can go through the ubuntustudio-* packages and pick and choose what you actually will need.
<Jordan_U> lunitik: Mint uses different repositories, it is not an official flavor (or remix) of Ubuntu.
<lunitik> Jordan_U: Can just add those repos to Ubuntu, though, Clem doesn't do enough to make it incompatible.
<lunitik> Jordan_U: The additional repos are FOR Ubuntu releases, but contain things like codecs and proprietary software and such
<BluesKaj> think I might put mint back on the other partition , sabayon is too security driven
<wood_quinn> :) Three flood bots
<Jordan_U> lunitik: It's enough of a change that Mint is not supported here, an important distinction between Mint and {K,X,L,}Ubuntu/Ubuntu Studio.
<lunitik> Jordan_U: Mint isn't supported here because their users are too antagonistic to Ubuntu itself.
<wood_quinn> The difference between Mint and *buntu is that Mint isn't *buntu.
<wood_quinn> Kind of like the difference between Ubuntu and Windows is that Ubuntu isn't Windows!
<lunitik> wood_quinn: Yes it is...
<lunitik> Mint is far closer to Ubuntu than, for instance, Debian is close to Ubuntu. Adding a few PPA's doesn't make it another distro
<Grenat> Salut, Je suis nouveau sur unbuntu,  j'aurais besoin de quelque conseil
<lunitik> !french | Grenat
<ubottu> Grenat: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mr_gees100_peas> hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04. If i leave the computer unused for a while the wired connection drops and it can't recover. I have to restart the system to get the connection back.
<KI4RO> .
<ykima> Hello!
<Q17> hi
<Q17> must b early all chat rooms quite
<tripelb> is there a #chwnnel for ubuntustudio (I heard about it here, minutes ago and looked it up. how fast a machjine do yuou "need"?
<Q17> i3
<Q17> why?
<Q17> looking for backtrack 5 rooms
<Fyodorovna> tripelb, #ubuntustudio however only 39 users there you can get help here.
<tripelb> Q17: could you explain what you mean? situation, problem. thanks
<Q17> just got my alfa adapter
<happyface> how can I run service 'servicename' start in verbose mode or see a log? it just says fail
<Q17> trying to crack wep wifi but cant
<tripelb> fyodorovna are you here? i want to know how much resources i should have to run it.
<wilee-nilee> Q17, the backtrack channels require you to be in a limited account to use.
<Q17> where do i get an account
<tripelb> fyodorovna are you here? i want to know how much resources i should have to run it.  wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Q17, I mean not in root in backtrack not sure if you are or not
<tripelb> wondering what a backtrack channel is.
<maestrojed> I have an Ubuntu10 box that I use as a media center.  I am about to upgrade to Ubuntu12. I used XBMC and my browser mostly. Any other tips to optimize Ubuntu for the 10ft./Couch experience?
<Q17> root?
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, I suspect the same minimal requirements needed for ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<wilee-nilee> Q17, backtrack installs and is run as root you need a second account that isn't.
<wilee-nilee> Q17, open a terminal in backtrack and you shpuld see blah@blah# not blah@blah$
<wilee-nilee> *should
<Q17> this is what thats there root@bt:~#
<wilee-nilee> Q17, the backtrack channels will  block you then, and we don't support backtrack here or cracking as a heads up. ;D
<wilee-nilee> Q17, so make a second account that is not root and join #backtrack  not sure if you need a IRC account though.
<Q17> using xchat
<Q17> ok but look theres now kali
<Izach|> Question: Is it posible to install Ubuntu into a USB using the Wubi installer?
<Izach|> onto*
<linusasus6> in french they told me no
<Izach|> oh, okay.
<Izach|> Why in French?
<linusasus6> because I ask the same question than you here no one answer so I try the french channel
<Jordan_U> Izach|: No. What is your end goal?
<Izach|> Jordan_U, I dont really understand your question...
<Jordan_U> Izach|: There must be a reason that you asked your quetion, something you're trying to accomplish. What are you trying to accomplish?
<Izach|> I am on the Ubuntu Wubi install screen, and it is asking for a drive; wouldn't that mean i could just select the USB drive
<linusasus6> me I got a simple question then what is the minimum space allowed for / if install ubuntu 12.04 64 bits : 14, 15 or 20GO
<Izach|> >My C: drive is getting to big so i would need to install Ubuntu on y USB in order to have room
<Jordan_U> Izach|: No. Wubi is designed to be run from the same partition as Windows, and doesn't function well any other way. Why not install Ubuntu onto the USB drive via the normal installer?
<Kow> linusasus6, 10G is plenty for / i believe the default install is ~5G
<nostriluu> hi, ubuntu 12.04. i've got a monitor on vga and a projector on hdmi with intel 4000 graphics. it defaults to hdmi, even when the projector's not on. any solution ?
<nostriluu> defaults as in the (actually default) monitor shuts off on bootup
<linusasus6> because vmware recommand minimum 20GO dunno why
<smithw> is there a way to set up start scripts/application that are kde and unity specific? I'd like to change my system configuration on startup depending on which DE is running
<evilytwisted> can i install ubuntu 12.04 server remotly to a server box?
<evilytwisted> Or use a usb?
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusasus6, 8GiB is enough, I have 8GiB for / plus 8GiB for /usr
<Izach|> Jordan_U, well, I actually stopped to 12 hour installation because i was thinking that the Wubi would be faster; in fact it was, fast installation at that. What drive should i Install the OS into (Options: F: 44GB free, or I: 7GB free)
<linusasus6> ok so 16GB
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusasus6, yes, because i wanted to use two Hard Disks
<Izach|> I would think F: because it has more space, but i dont know if Windows is using that space for anything (how computers use of memory for there OS is beyond me)
<nostriluu> evilytwisted sure if you have a remote kvm
<Jordan_U> Izach|: Where were you installing Ubuntu too with the 12 hour installation, and did the installation seem to be stuck at one particular step, or just very slowly (but continuously) making progress?
<linusasus6> what do you mean you got 2 /home
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusasus6, /dev/sda1 -> / ; /dev/sda2 -> /home ; /deb/sdb1 -> /usr ; /dev/sdb2 -> swap
<lotus-blade> Mt screen just flshed a few times and now my mouse and keyboard are frozen
<Guest4798> O.o
<Izach|> Jordan_U: it was simply a large file (700^MB) so my internet was working at it slow, but yes it was continuous
<SmileyJames> Hello?
<redpanda> hiiiii
<sexy_boy_21> list$
<evilytwisted> nostriluu:  kvm on the server box or the pc i wish to use?
<SmileyJames> :D First time using IRC
<Izach|> Jordan_U: not to be rude but, may you please answer my second question about what drive to install Ubuntu into
<sexy_boy_21> hey, can somebody point out how i can see a complete list of all the channels on freenode??
<wanda_the_dyke> what client are you using?
<linusasus6> rafaelsoaresbr me I usually do /dev/sdb1 -> / ; /dev/sdb2 -> /home ; /dev/sdb3 -> swap but now I want to do it on a 120 GB external HDD
<wilee-nilee> sexy_boy_21,  /list it will show in the freenode channel.
<pilap> Hi folks, anyone here talking? I can't get any help from the Xubuntu channel cause no one's there. I'm hoping this is just a general Ubuntu problem.
<pilap> Or a dumb error on my part.
<mandoguit> sexy_boy_21:   if you are running xchat    Server > List of Channels > Download List > Find (type in search word) > Search
<evilytwisted> pilap:  whats your issue?
<wilee-nilee> sexy_boy_21, depending on the chat client it may be in the menu to bring it up as well.
<pilap> Well, I installed Samba. I changed a few settings around inside of it, and I tried to reboot. I was met with a black screen after choosing Ubuntu from GRUB Bootloader.
<happyface> how can I run service 'servicename' start in verbose mode or see a log? it just says fail
<pilap> Xubuntu flashed quickly and I got a black scrren
<pilap> I then pressed ctrl+alt F1 to get to a terminal thing
<pilap> logged in
<pilap> entered sudo killall -9 Xorg
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusasus6, 8-16 GiB for /, if you like to install too many packages
<pilap> and it worked.
<evilytwisted> ok?
<pilap> I'm not sure if Samba was the issue, because a previous installation of Xubuntu fell to the same error, but to fix it, I had to reinstall a couple packages that the restricted-extras patched over.
<Zylith> I am hoping someone can help me. Ubuntu 12.10 wont mount my dvd drive when I put a cd/dvd in it
<pilap> Whereas this time I had to killall -9 Xorg and now I can use Xubuntu normally. Any Idea what happened and maybe can you recommend something I can do to prevent it?
<Jordan_U> Izach|: Just knowing the "drive letters" in Windows doesn't help much, among other things Windows doesn't treat "drives" and "partitions" separately which confuses things. What physical drives do you have, are they internal or external, how much free space do you have on them, and what are you usin each for currently?
<evilytwisted> Pilap Not trying to have you repeat your problem over and over.. but i h ave no idea about xamba..... i merely asked you to state your issue so others with guru knowledge could help you
<wanda_the_dyke> any one have the grub boot code for  linuxmint-14.1-mate-dvd-32bit.iso
<pilap> Aaah. My apologies. I got it to work now though. Just maybe wondering what I did wrong or if I could change something so it doesn't happen again
<Jordan_U> !mint | wanda_the_dyke
<ubottu> wanda_the_dyke: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linusasus6> rafaelsoaresbr  ok thank will do 16 then / -] 16 GB /home -] 91.79GB and swap 4 GB
<Zylith> any help would be appreciated
<deltree_> ok, so I built another VM, and installed gparted and I'm confused as to what I'm seeing
<Izach|> C: is my main memory dive (physical memory), and : is being used y windows for Backup drive, which is very much empty
<deltree_> it's claming that 12 gigs are used on this one, why would the same os take 4 more gigs?
<Izach|> ^ all internal no external
<deltree_> lvm2 pv on /dev/sda5 is using 11.73G of 11.76
<redpanda> mandoguit: u are here too
<linusasus6> rafaelsoaresbr is /home necessary I can do the 91.79GB an NTFS partition so it can be read in windows
<deltree_> I suspect that it's going to say it's all used no matter what size drive I give it
<mandoguit> redpanda:   yep  :)   just off to watch a movie with the wife though.... catch you later :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusasus6, no, it isn't necessary.
<javanic> hello
<javanic> any ubuntu pros here?
<linusasus6> rafaelsoaresbr thank have a good nite my next thing I'M planning to install ubuntu phone on my Sony Xperia V is the image is avaible yet or nothing official yet
<holstein> !ask | javanic
<ubottu> javanic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deltree_> if I adjust the size of the vdi drive in Vbox, will it just take more? I mean, according to VBox the HD is actually on 50kb-ish in size
<holstein> !phone | linusasus6
<ubottu> linusasus6: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Zylith> cd dvd drive not mounting? any help would be great :)
<javanic> i'm currently using pclos, and about to switch to ubuntu... any suggestions as far as installation, partitioning or anything else?
<holstein> javanic: let the installer partition.. try it live.. enjoy!
<wilee-nilee> Zylith, Have you booted a live cd to see if it happens in that circumstance?
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusasus6, I want to see ubuntu running on my motorola defy :-D
<deltree_> came in earlier, had a basic 8g vbox ubuntu server install.  It kept complaining about being out of space.  Built a duplicate on a 12G drive, and installed gparted and it still looks full
<Zylith> no
<Zylith> I will give that a try
<javanic> holstein: ok thanks, i'm just so annoyed with pclos.. and i can't even get updates anymore, let alone any support lol
<Izach|> Jordan_U ? are you still here?
<linusasus6> rafaelsoaresbr but it look like the image are only for Samsung and LG
<linusasus6> rafaelsoaresbr we have to wait I guess for other device
<javanic> ok guys i'm out, have a good night!
<deltree_> according to the specs, 1G is enough for ubuntu server, and 5G is enough for xubuntu, so I don't undedrstand why 8 or 12 gigs are claiming to be full with ubuntu-server + xubuntu-desktop
<linusasus6> well have a good nite everyone thank
<wilee-nilee> deltree_, Vbox will not clean out like a regular install it just gets fuller at least the vdi or whatever type you used is measured from the host.
<deltree_> wilee-nilee clean out?
<lolcat> sexy_boy_21: lol
<wilee-nilee> deltree_, lets say you removed the desktop, the file of the OS if looked at from properties in the host will not show it reducing in size
<lolcat> deltree_: I can explain
<Hag> i need help
<lolcat> deltree_: How did you find it was full?
<evilytwisted> could someone help me getting past the cd requirement for installing ubuintu server on hte usb?
<holstein> !ask | Hag
<ubottu> Hag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<evilytwisted> off *
<lolcat> deltree_: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<deltree_> it started throwing errors over everything about being out of space.  When I started up the new VM gparted says it's full right now
<holstein> evilytwisted: try dd-ing the image
<evilytwisted> what?
<lolcat> deltree_: Oh, never mind that then
<Hag> ok well i built a computer and first os i downloaded was ubuntu and now i wnna delete ubuntu and download windows 7 please help
<evilytwisted> holstein:  what?>
<holstein> Hag: you dont download windows 7 AFAIK... but you can just install overtop of ubuntu.. you dont need to do anything in preperation for that
<deltree_> I know it's something to do with the LVM, but I don't know how to look at that
<holstein> !dd
<holstein> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in quantal
<deltree_> *know = suspect
<lunitik> Hag: You don't delete Ubuntu, you just let Windows format the drive during its install.
<Hag> will ubuntu still work or windows will create its own partition
<Hag> will it*
<evilytwisted> holstein:  what are you talking about dd?
<holstein> evilytwisted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/116942/any-way-to-manually-make-a-bootable-usb-from-iso example of dd copying iso
<holstein> !grub | Hag
<izya> всем при
<ubottu> Hag: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<izya> м
<Hag> ok thank you very much you guys
<holstein> ^^ you can reat that, Hag about "fixing" grub after installing windows
<lunitik> !info coreutils | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.13-3.2ubuntu2.1 (quantal), package size 2144 kB, installed size 5576 kB
<lunitik> holstein: That is where dd comes from
<holstein> lunitik: you want me to link that to evilytwisted ?
<evilytwisted> holstein:  whats the diffrence between this and what unetbootin does?
<holstein> evilytwisted: its different, and it might work..
<lunitik> holstein: I'm not following that discussion, just letting you know because you requested it of the bot earlier
<wilee-nilee> Hag, you can dual boot but it is advised in general to have windows in the first partition on the HD, a W7 install will make a boot partition and a partition for the main OS, these should be at the front in order to have ease of use.
<izya> ребята,помагите поставить др веб
<lunitik> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lunitik> Those can't be words, I don't buy it
<dank101> hello
<dank101> anyone here
<lunitik> dank101: yes
<evilytwisted> lunitik:  Not to bother you with questions.. But will coreutil work to do what i want,? Which is bypassing the cd requirement when installing ubuntu 12.04 server via a usb?
<holstein> !ask | dank101
<ubottu> dank101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dank101> i have a dare for all of you
<holstein> dank101: no thanks.. this is not the channel for that
<lunitik> evilytwisted: holstein showed you a link how to do that.
<evilytwisted> yeah i saw it
<dank101> it's relating to Ubuntu
<evilytwisted> ok
<dank101> write a history on Ubuntu without using wikipedia
<lunitik> evilytwisted: unetbootin will do it too, but it does strange things which aren't necessary and in some cases make ISO's not function
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> !ot | dank101
<ubottu> dank101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<izya> Hi
<lunitik> dank101: This is a support channel, try #ubuntu-offotpic
<dank101> sorry
<wilee-nilee> dank101, ^^^^^ sorry evilytwisted
<lunitik> pretend I can type though
<izya> please help my for setup dr web
<evilytwisted> Lol
<izya> -}
<evilytwisted> i was wondering.. what did i do?
<lunitik> !russian | izya
<ubottu> izya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<izya> am
<AndroUser2> !ot | dank101
<ubottu> dank101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<happyface> how can I run service 'servicename' start in verbose mode or see a log? it just says fail
<izya> My Einglish very very bad
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu-offtopic actually dank101
<izya> im Russia
<izya> lol
<dank101> I know
<lunitik> izya: Not very bad, but it will be easier if you speak your native language there
<ubulove> Hi all, I tried everything in my laptop to boot ubuntu (USB/CD). Also checked md5sum etc. All fine. But it gets stuck somewhere and then that's it. What else can I do?
<lunitik> happyface: most logs are outputted to /var/log/messages ... systemd does this in a nicer way but Ubuntu doesn't use it
<ghost562> ubulove, any errors you get?
<evilytwisted> holstein:  does this mean i did it correctly? http://pastebin.com/LZkyLX0Q
<holstein> !nomodeset | ubulove
<ubottu> ubulove: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> evilytwisted: i would test booting it
<evilytwisted> ok
<ubulove> ghost562: No.
<ghost562> ubulove, what exactly happens?
<ubulove> holstein: actually yes, I'm stucked on a black screen with a _ turn on and off.
<izya> im here download pack x86.run, who run???  не магу понять чо делать с этим расширением
<wilee-nilee> holstein, 14736251 hint hint
<ubulove> ghost562: It goes in a black screen with a _ on the top left corner blinking.
<holstein> ubulove: and you tried nomodeset?
<holstein> wilee-nilee: ?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, chord progressions
<ubulove> holtein: no, Im gonna give it a try now. I never had this problem before.
<wilee-nilee> holstein, just saying hello.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: oh.. cheers!
<izya> am....thire speaking Russian Languesh?
<izya> Есть тут рускоговорящие ?
<ubulove> holtein: I have Ubuntu now on a USB PENDRIVE. I hope it helps me.
<ghost562> ubulove, should still work
<ubulove> ghost562: ok, i will take a look in that website. thank you very much! both of you! :) if i have more Q i will ask again, be sure :D
<ghost562> ok
<ubulove> ghost562: btw, I just want to install ubuntu as dual boot.
<ubulove> shall I see nomodeset again ?
<ghost562> you need to install ubuntu first, then windoze
<izya> is here dyudi russian speakers?
<ubulove> ghost562: I have Windoze 7, I cant install ubuntu now?
<wilee-nilee> ghost562, not true windows should be installed first.
<wilee-nilee> or at least at the beginning of the HD
<ghost562> you can, reduce the partition, then install ubuntu and then usegrub to boot
<izya> помагите поставить др веб, что за расширение run? чо с ним делать? использую убунту
<izya> help others put the web that improving run? Cho to do with it? using ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, be sure to use the windows partitioner to resize it then reboot for the auto chkdsk then install ubuntu.
<ubulove> ghost562: I never had these problems before. Thats weird for me.
<evilytwisted> holstein:  that doesnt do anything to the usb
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: the problem is I cant even try ubuntu from a usb bootable. I think there is a problem with my laptop.
<evilytwisted> and im using the right drive letter
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, it wont boot the usb?
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: yes, both usb/cd i get stuck on a black screen with a _ blinking and then after some time my laptop turns off. On my desktop it continues and enters ubuntu normally from usb/cd.
<ghost562> ubulove, i recenltly had a hard time trying to install ubuntu, i don't know whats happened, but i got it to install after several attempts.
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, there is a perboot manual key prompt mine is f12 at starting the computer for the boot from list outside of the bios.
<ubulove> ghost562: thanks man, am trying every day many times..
<ghost562> ubulove, when the ubuntu screen hit f6, and try nomodeset, that should fix it.
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: mine is F9
<ubulove> ok brb !:)
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, So it is a graphic problem right?
<ghost562> ubulove, good luck :D
<ghost562> wilee-nilee, she gone.
<izya> was simple, it was necessary to put a checkbox to allow execution of a file as a program -) so I deer
<ghost562> I have a question, how would one shutdown/restart using terminal.
<ghost562> ?
<izya> shutdown
<izya> reboot
<izya> shutdown - a
<ghost562> ok, so basically, just (shutdown -a)?
<ghost562> no sudo required?
<slonsiki> shutdown -rf
<ghost562> coolio, thanks.
<izya> if there is a planned shutdown state, the command cancels it off
<ghost562> ah, abort, duh.
<izya> like so
<ghost562> well gents/ladies, i will see you all later.
<evilytwisted> holstein:  couild i continue to use your assistance? regarding the dd thing? It suposedly put it on the usb.. but the device wont boot
<ubulove> maybe it's a problem with my laptop ?
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, you tried the nomodeset option?
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: no, how can I try it when am on Windows ?
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, this is a wubi install?
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: no am trying to install it from a usb and make a partition 30GB etc.
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: or at least use it from usb first.
<evilytwisted> holstein:  are you stil around? It wont load/ boot up
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, how did you load the USB?
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: by pressing F9 and selecting boot from USB
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, I mean put the ISO on the usb?
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: I think my laptop gets old. Because before 1 year I could install ubuntu.
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: I used pendrive.
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, they have several loaders yumi?
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: What do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, was it this one,  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<evilytwisted> wilee-nilee:  i was using dd  unetbootin, it wouldnt load for me either
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: yes.
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, so when you choose the usb to boot what happens then do you get a menu to install try or check the ram?
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: no it wasn't yumu
<ubulove> it was only universal usb installer.
<ubulove> hmm..
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, can you answer the last question.
<ubulove> no am not getting even on the menu you are asking for.
<ubulove> thats why am confused with my laptop
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, do you when you boot it on the computer that works with the usb?
<ubulove> yes on my desktop it works perfectly
<ubulove> on my laptop it doesnt work
<ubulove> maybe my hard disk is failing ?
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, do you get the menu booting the usb on the computer that works perfectly
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, strange, generally in the boot if it is a graphic driver problem which nomodeset is for you should see the menu.  I assume you have used the usb to see if it boots lately on the computer that works.
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: I think my laptop is getting old.
<ubulove> :-/
<ubulove> wilee-nilee: thank you for your time.
<wilee-nilee> ubulove, no problem.
<dial-a-monkey> Hey does anyone know an app that I can use on my Linux server that presents a address bar that I can type in a url - I want to connect to my EC2 server from my work PC through a ssl tunnel then be able to go to any website
<evilytwisted> wilee-nilee:  could i use some of your time?
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, I know 0 about servers.
<evilytwisted> IM not asking about servers, Im asking how to install a ubuntu iso from a usb
<evilytwisted> and install it onto the pc without needing the cd
<xenofiler> evening all
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, sure go ahead.
<evilytwisted> OK.. SO i used the dd thing holstein  mentioned...
<xenofiler> i have yet another question that mabye you all can help with.
<evilytwisted> it put it on just fine
<evilytwisted> except all the files were in a weird language.. i dont understand
<evilytwisted> alot of symbols..
<xenofiler> im getting a  cannot execute binary file when trying to run a program via terminal
<evilytwisted> SO.. i went back to unetbootin.... and tried again with it.. It ran except it insist to use cd rom..
<evilytwisted> I went to this site..
<evilytwisted> * chillpil1_ has quit (Remote host closed the connection)  it claimed... it would work except when i followed the commands given
<evilytwisted> sorry..
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, Ah do you have a linux setup to load the USB?
<evilytwisted> http://www.yaaic.org)
<evilytwisted> <evi *
<evilytwisted> Yueah..
<evilytwisted> except.. erm
<doubleharmonicmi> a quick gnome 3 question... when I hit the super key, it shows me a black screen with the activities and worskpace switthcer overlay, instead of my normal background.
<doubleharmonicmi> is this even the right channel to be asking this in the first place?
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, this is the loader I use. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<evilytwisted> I ve used that..
<evilytwisted> http://www.mattkowalczyk.com/blog/?p=169
<evilytwisted> finally..
<evilytwisted> if you could click that link.. it says to mount via -t
<evilytwisted> when i did that.. it claims its a invalid format
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, I rarely have had install problems so I have not really concentrated in this area, I doubt I can really help.
<evilytwisted> have you ever tried to install anything ubuntu related from a usb ?
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, 100's of times along with all the major linux OS.
<evilytwisted> have you ever had an issue where it required a cd.. But your using usb?
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, a long time ago I think, I forget really.
<evilytwisted> thats my problenm
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, are you using plop to boot the usb?
<evilytwisted> plop? as in place iso in it and expect it to work?
<evilytwisted> no
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, plop is for booting usb on computers that are to old to boot a usb that is the only instance I recall where your problem has shown.
<evilytwisted> im using a pentium 4 processor..
<evilytwisted> Old old old pc..
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, it boots the usb or what?
<evilytwisted> It boots the usb just fine..
<evilytwisted> But it requires a cd...
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted, bummer thats beyond my help.
<evilytwisted> ok ty
<AureliusR> hey I'm having problems with audio. I need to learn how to remove a driver in ubuntu
<lunitik> AureliusR: you don't really remove drivers in Ubuntu, you throw 'blacklist themodule' into a file in /etc/modprob.d/
<lunitik> AureliusR: what is actually wrong though?
<AureliusR> well I'm not getting any audio at all anymore. and I checked all the little things like muting, etc
<AureliusR> and no audio modules are being loaded anymore, since I installed the driver
<AureliusR> I know my chipset is ALC889A, but when I open audio setup it says 'KDE has detected one or more internal devices have been removed: do you want KDE to forget about these devices?'
<lunitik> AureliusR: Did you try just clicking "yes"?
<veggteppey> Anyone got any clue why my razer keyboard, and mouse won't load when starting ubuntu setup ? 'Input not supported' does provide the nessesairy iformation that it's not supported, but is there a bypass to it?
<AureliusR> no, but how would that help?
<lunitik> AureliusR: Also, why did you install new drivers when it was working?
<AureliusR> lunitik: because I'm retarded :P
<AureliusR> even I know better than that.
<barrydtreasure_> any info on why gnome 3 would display a black backgorund when I press the super key?
<AureliusR> but in windows, it had the latest realtek drivers and realtek suggested upgrading all, including linux drivers
<lunitik> AureliusR: Realtek doesn't do the opensource drivers
<AureliusR> yeah I know
<AureliusR> my mistake. i realized they were old
<lunitik> AureliusR: So why would you listen to them about your drivers?
<AureliusR> and the info I was reading was very old
<AureliusR> but my stupidity aside, how do I go on from here?
<lunitik> AureliusR: The kernel guys maintain most drivers, ignore the hardware manufacturers, this isn't Windows
<lunitik> AureliusR: I already told you
<lunitik> AureliusR: you don't really remove drivers in Ubuntu, you throw 'blacklist themodule' into a file in /etc/modprob.d/
<AureliusR> right but how do I find the names of those modules?
<AureliusR> and how do I get it to load the regular old audio modules?
<lunitik> AureliusR: I don't know because I have no idea how Realtek names their module... usually lsmod | grep snd will show it but you'll have to look at lsmod and try to figure out which it is prolly
<lunitik> AureliusR: I don't know how you think you removed it
<AureliusR> but in lsmod no modules show up for audio
<Hanger> hello?
<lunitik> AureliusR: Can you paste its output somewhere?
<lunitik> Hanger: hi
<AureliusR> sure, one sec
<Hanger> whats this chat about
<Hanger> how come hardly anybody is talking
<AureliusR> lunitik: http://aurelius.pastebay.net/1189829
<lunitik> AureliusR: weird... and how did you remove the driver? and how did you add the new one?
<AureliusR> I haven't removed anything yet. and I installed the 'new' one using the install script that it came with
<AureliusR> after installing, the new modules were there, and then I rebooted and they were gone, no working audio
<james1> hello everyone
<james1> would anyone have a recommand program that would work with microsoft outlook pst files
<Tops> Hello, I was trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 32-bit onto an external hard drive. I was able to boot into Ubuntu to finish my installation, but it said something no defined root directory and for me to change in the partition page...or something like that. If anybody can help, please start a private conversation with me here on the IRC. Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Tops, this a wubi install?
<Tops> Yes
<lunitik> james1: apt-cache search outlook pst shows a few examples
<wilee-nilee> Tops, thats your problem it is a file and should be installed in the OS, not a external
<lunitik> AureliusR: I am confused, I dunno what you've done
<AureliusR> yeah me either.
<Tops> How come I can't install it to an external hard drive?
<lunitik> Tops: You can, but your grub has to know what drive it is on...
<wilee-nilee> Tops, wubi is not a standard install it ends up just being a file, you could do a full install from a cd or usb to the external but it will run slow.
<AureliusR> unless its a USB3.0 external
<lunitik> wilee-nilee: wait, this is wubi?
<wilee-nilee> lunitik, you caught it is a wubi?
<lunitik> wilee-nilee: no, but you're talking about wubi
<Tops> wilee-nilee: I tried that. The main computer I'm trying to install Ubuntu won't boot the ISO from either my flash drive, external hard drive, or DVD (and yes the ISO was burned to it)
<wilee-nilee> lunitik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<lunitik> wilee-nilee: why are you linking me to this? I am trying to figure out why you brought it up in the first place
<wilee-nilee> Tops, you familiar with the per-session boot using a key at powering on to get the boot from menu outside the bios?
<wilee-nilee> lunitik, the user said he had to boot ubuntu for the install big red wubi flag.
<wilee-nilee> not a normal boot from a usb or cd
<Tops> wilee-nilee: The way you worded that confused me...but if you're wondering if I set the boot priority to the DVD drive/external hard drive/flash drive, then yes, I did.
<wilee-nilee> lunitik, I linked as you asked what a wubi is.
<lunitik> wilee-nilee: not really, and I didn't ask what wubi is, I asked why you're talking about it.
<lunitik> Tops: Are you using wubi?
<AureliusR> lunitik: he already said yes
<wilee-nilee> Tops, Right, however there is another way to boot a cd or usb, using a key mine f12 at powering on to get a boot from menu outside the bios.
<lunitik> AureliusR: where?
<Tops> lunitik: Before hand I wasn't. I just recently tried to use wubi to install Ubuntu to my external hard drive since the computer I'm trying to install Ubuntu on won't recognize the ISO
<AureliusR> lunitik: right before you said to me, I am confused, I dunno what you've done
<wilee-nilee> lunitik, he answered yes when I asked him.
<Tops> wilee-nilee: I'll try that.
<lunitik> AureliusR: ahh, I see it now
 * lunitik shuts up
<AureliusR> Tops: just look for a key beside the words 'Boot Menu' or something like that
<Tops> wilee-nilee: Give me 5 or more minutes and I'll get back to you guys. I'm gonna try that real quick.
<AureliusR> lunitik: its okay, I didn't mean to sound harsh
<wilee-nilee> Tops, your key might be a different one so you can look on the web with your computer model and per session boot.
<AureliusR> Tops: it could be any of the F1-F12 keys
<tracy> hey guys, how can i type in Chinese in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> tracy, this might help  http://askubuntu.com/questions/59356/how-do-i-get-chinese-input-to-work
<AureliusR> anyway... lunitik do you know what the names of the standard audio modules are in ubuntu 12.10?
<tracy> Thanks much, WN
<AureliusR> could I just modprobe those?
<jbates58> hi, just wondering if someone can help me with an issue im having with my ubuntu. im fairly new to it, and everytime i reboot the machine, the usb hdd i have plugged into it, keeps changing its mount location from xyz to xyz_ to xyz__ etc... i just want to make it so that it mounts to the same point every time the system reboots, so that my downloader can find the location and it dosent screw with it. i dont realy know what to d
<lunitik> AureliusR: sure... paste lspci somewhere and I'll even tell you what your module is called
<AureliusR> okay cool
<Tops> And I'm back
<AureliusR> lunitik: lspci -v or just lspci?
<Tops> the ISO on the DVD wasn't being recognized
<wilee-nilee> Tops, how did you load the iso to the dvd?
<AureliusR> Tops: did you use a program like PowerISO to burn the ISO?
<lunitik> AureliusR: doesn't matter, they both have what I need, but -v has a bunch of other nonsense I don't
<AureliusR> or did you just burn the file?
<AureliusR> lunitik: okay
<SecretFire> is there a program like maple (the graphing software) for ubuntu?
<AureliusR> lunitik: http://aurelius.pastebay.net/1189831
<lunitik> SecretFire: apt-cache search graphing ... idk what you mean
<Tops> wilee-nilee: I had to tap F1 to get into my BIOS. I then navigated to my BOOT menu and selected my DVD drive as the first boot priorty. I then saved the changes and restarted the computer. It said that no boot drive was available.
<AureliusR> SecretFire: try GraphMonkey
<Tops> AureliusR: I used the standard image burner that comes with Windows. I birned the ISO to a DVD.
<wilee-nilee> Tops, what I described to you has nothing to do with the bios.
<Tops> wilee-nilee: Oh
<AureliusR> wilee-nilee: its okay he did the same thing, just differently
<SecretFire> <AureliusR> : will it do 3d graphs?
<AureliusR> Tops: its okay, you did the same thing. the standard windows image burner SUCKS
<AureliusR> get PowerISO if you can, if you're in windows
<wilee-nilee> Tops, what is your computer model?
<AureliusR> its possible that the windows one won't burn bootable ISO's
<Tops> The one I'm trying to install Ubuntu on?
<AureliusR> wilee-nilee: it doesn't matter if he goes into the boot menu, he already changed the boot priority
<wilee-nilee> Tops, the one you're trying to boot the dvdvon.
<wilee-nilee> *dvd on
<Tops> If you'll give me a few seconds I'll go get it
 * AureliusR shuts up.
<AureliusR> SecretFire: if it doesn't then there's another that will... hold on
<AureliusR> SecretFire: kAlgebra or eXtrema
<AureliusR> I think KAlgebra is your best bet, but i'm not %100 sure
<lunitik> AureliusR: ugh, everything I'm searching gives me Nvidia graphics info... I've never heard of your audio card.
<SecretFire> ill check it out and also try maple via wine
<AureliusR> lunitik: did you notice that there's two audio sections in my paste?
<Tops> And I'm back with that model number. Just saying, but this is an old, Windows Xp computer
<AureliusR> one is the nvidia HD audio module for the HDMI output on my video card, the other is the on-board audio chipset
<Tops> HP Pavilion a210e
<AureliusR> I know the chipset is ALC889A
<lunitik> AureliusR: The one on line 13 is snd-hda-intel
<lunitik> AureliusR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Tops> Hey I'll be back in 15-20 minutes (probably less)
<AureliusR> right, someone linked me to that page before, its pretty useless
<AureliusR> I dont even have the first directory they tell you to cat to.
<AureliusR> and why would it be intel? my whole motherboard is made with AMD chips
<lunitik> AureliusR: This is an nvidia guy talking about GPU sound (which is the case for the other) ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/gpu-hdmi-audio-document/gpu-hdmi-audio.html
<lunitik> AureliusR: intel defined the spec which others like realtek use
<AureliusR> oooh... thank you for clearing that up. I couldn't figure that ou
<lunitik> AureliusR: It would be sort of like asking why it uses amd64 for an intel 64bit chip...
<AureliusR> lunitik:  I'll try the steps on that first page
<AureliusR> lunitik:  lol good point
<lunitik> AureliusR: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/gpu-hdmi-audio-document/gpu-hdmi-audio.html#_trouble_shooting also for the other card
<jbates58> hi, just wondering if someone can help me with an issue im having with my ubuntu. im fairly new to it, and everytime i reboot the machine, the usb hdd i have plugged into it, keeps changing its mount location from xyz to xyz_ to xyz__ etc... i just want to make it so that it mounts to the same point every time the system reboots, so that my downloader can find the location and it dosent screw with it. i dont realy know what to d
<AureliusR> I'm really not worried about the other card, I don't even use HDMI
<AureliusR> I'm just going to try and get my spdif working again. I think I found the right listing in the alsa-driver listings..
<lunitik> jbates58: I've never seen that, how are you mounting the drive?
<jbates58> its just using the auto mount
<jbates58> its a usb external if that matters
 * lunitik really really hopes Ubuntu uses systemd in the near future  :/
<lunitik> jbates58: you can mount it manually instead of with automount by adding it to fstab
<lunitik> systemd does this in a smarter, more predictable way, but Canonical think the brain-damage of upstart is better
<jbates58> how do i do that? and will it keep the same mount point every reboot?
<lunitik> jbates58: yes
<jbates58> ok, how do i do the fstab thing?
<lunitik> jbates58: there are many docs online for fstab... google 'fstab howto' and ask questions if you don't understand something after reading
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lunitik> dr_willis: thank you
<jbates58> !fstab
<dr_willis> 'doing the fstab thang...'  ;P
<dr_willis> sounds like some hiphop song...
<jbates58> shouldnt it come back with a pm? nothing has happened.
<jbates58> !fstab
 * lunitik cannot stress how much upstart sucks enough compared to systemd... almost don't want to use Ubuntu because of this, even though unity is going to be awesome  :(
<lunitik> !fstab > jbates58
<ubottu> jbates58, please see my private message
<lunitik> jbates58: ubottu doesn't like you  :P
<jbates58> whats ubottu? is that the pm bot?
<lunitik> jbates58: it is the channel bot, but I told it to pm you
<wilee-nilee> jbates58, channel bot
<jbates58> ah cool
<redpanda> O.o
<redpanda> hii guys
<lunitik> !hi
<redpanda> i use to help in linuxmint-help... taking a look in ubuntu chat
<lunitik> systemd simplifies the system so much, takes away the plethora of repetitious things like init and xinetd and at and cron, and desktop sessions and etc etc... and does things in a modern way... upstart somehow manages to be larger, while only replacing init
<jbates58> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab - 404 error
<lunitik> plus, upstart does things backwards... loads everything related to dbus if you load dbus, for instance... stupid
<datsmoida> does having a screen session connected to a terminal typically take up a lot of cpu ?
<dr_willis> jbates58:  it works for me.
<lunitik> plus it waits for the service to load, so its parelelization is stupid
<datsmoida> like if i had a few screen sessions in the background vs having them connected to terminals would it be reasonable to expect a lot less cpu load ?
<chunkyhead> hey guys i was wondering is there an alternative to openOffice on ubuntu? coz let us face it openOffice is really bad
<lunitik> chunkyhead: there is libreoffice
<lunitik> chunkyhead: calligra too, but that is for KDE
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, ubuntu uses libreoffice these days
<chunkyhead> Lunar_Lamp, my bad i mean libre office
<lunitik> Some cool things are coming to both to modernize them, namely telepathy support
<jbates58> dr_willis, sorry my browser screwed up. it works now.
<chunkyhead> Lunar_Lamp, my bad i mean libre office wilee-nilee
<lunitik> chunkyhead: they've cleaned up libreoffice a lot
<AureliusR> lunitik: apparently those steps are very outdated, as they pertain to ubuntu 6.04 and 6.10
<lunitik> AureliusR: not much has changed since then, though
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, I just use word nowadays I have to write papers in a grad program and there is a good plugin to make writing faster
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee, lunitik i mainly switched to ubuntu from windows coz windows sucks but then MS Office is pretty good, which makes me wanna go back, i am looking at other options before actually switching back, coz going back to windows would be my last option
<dr_willis> hmm.. i really need to figure out why my default browser i thought is firefox.. but links inside gnome-terminal and terminal - get opened in google chrome
<AureliusR> lunitik: okay I'll keep trying
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, you can run word up to 2010 in wine if needed.
<lunitik> dr_willis: "Details" has preferred applications...
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee, ah no wonder, i tried running 2013 but it wouldn't run :( btw any good pdf viewing app apart from the one already installed?
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, acroread is athe adobe reader
<wilee-nilee> *the
<dak0> @dragancho-System-Product-Name:~$ java -jar '/home/dragancho/Downloads/gcb0g/bin/gcb.jar'
<dak0> gcb 0g
<dak0> [WC3Interface] Error: cannot bind to broadcast port
<dak0>   
<dak0> does this mean this port is used ?
<FloodBot1> dak0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee, i'm guessing the package name is acroread only?
<dr_willis> lunitik:  makes me wonder what these browsers asking 'set this browser to be your default'   actually does....
<lunitik> dr_willis: it changes preffered applications at dconf/gconf level
<dr_willis> lunitik:  and what uses that then? aparently not gnome-terminal
<dr_willis> other gnome apps perhaps?
 * dr_willis wonders who came up with the names for some of these setting icons..
<lunitik> dr_willis: maybe firefox changed it in gconf but gnome-terminal only listens to dconf/gsettings now?
<dr_willis> guess thats possible.
<dr_willis> seems odd - since firefox is the default to begin with. but it couldent change it back after chrome took it
<dr_willis> I have disabled that ubuntu firefox extension. so perhaps that was one of its features
<lunitik> dr_willis: thing is, if you patch firefox, you can't use the firefox brand anymore, so you have to try to push upstream, which Canonical doesn't seem to like doing
<melikepass23> Hi, I got what is likely an easy question. I want to replace my laptop's wireless NIC from a Broadcom to an Intel. However, the only one I know iwll work is the Intel Centrino Wireless-N 100. Will this card hae any issues in Ubuntu?
<lunitik> Pretty much everything Canonical is doing more recently is because they don't like being told no by upstreams, even if the no is because their code sucks
<xpro> helloo people
<dr_willis> i find it annoying their firefox default extensions change the default 'home screen' of firefox.. was looking for a setting that was right there on the other pcs. but not theubuntu box.
<maestrojed> I am following the instructions to upgrade XBMC on Ubuntu. I get to the step to run "sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:current_XBMC_providing_ppa" and it says "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~current_XBMC_providing_ppa/+archive/ppa) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.". Can anyone help?
<AureliusR> maestrojed: are you sure that link is the newest one? are you sure you typed it in right?
<maestrojed> AureliusR I am following this guide http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=XBMC_for_Linux_specific_FAQ#Ubuntu_manual_XBMC_upgrade_process
<dr_willis> maestrojed:  your ppa:current_XBMC_providing_ppa"  id wrong
<dr_willis> thats saying use 'whatever names give the current  xbmc release';
<maestrojed> dr_willis what do I do?
<dr_willis> its an example.... not a exact line
<dr_willis> find the right ppa to use
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<maestrojed> dr_willis but I never entered that line in. Its not part of my command. Where does it come from
<c|oneman> I installed both chrome and chromium, neither one seems to want to launch on 12.04
<dr_willis> You just said you were running  "sudo add-apt-repository -r
<dr_willis>  ppa:current_XBMC_providing_ppa"
<dr_willis> that ppa:XXXXXXXXXXX part is wrong
<maestrojed> dr_willis oh ok, thx
<maestrojed> dr_willis I will try to figure that out
<dr_willis>  ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<dr_willis> is what the laucnhpad site i pasted shows...
<dr_willis> there can be other ppas out there. like for a daily build and beta versions and so forth
<dr_willis>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<dr_willis> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<dr_willis> or were you REMOVEING the ppa?
<maestrojed> dr_willis I had XBMC11 installed. I want XBMC12. An upgrade would be nice, but if I have to overwrite it, that is okay.
<maestrojed> dr_willis I tried using the repo you suggested. I got these errors http://pastebin.com/AHqvfyVG
<dr_willis> i just installed from that exact repo. ;)
<dr_willis> again... you seem to be REMOVEING the ppa.. thats what -r  is for..
<dr_willis> I added the ppa...
<maestrojed> dr_willis Sorry, gotcha, brb
<dr_willis> you may want to use synaptic or wjatever to remove the old xbmc
<dr_willis> i think i was using that ppa befor.. so it upgraded for me
<dr_willis> which reminds me.. time to upgrade xbmc on my android devices
<maestrojed> dr_willis :) Thank you
<Tops> so dr_willis...I hear from somebody that you can help me with an Ubuntu installation problem
<dr_willis> totally depends on the issue..
<Tops> I'll explain everything in a separate chat window to keep things organized
<dr_willis> i dont use win8 or uefi :) so cant help with those
<Tops> Ok
<dr_willis> i dont use raid or lvm or other fancy things either. ;)
<dr_willis> perhaps thats why i rarely have issues...
<AureliusR> where are my kernel sources by defauly?
<jbates58> i did the fstab thing, and it didnt work. after the reeboot, it removed my entry and went back to automount. where did i go wrong?
<AureliusR> nvm
<melikepass23> Will the Intel Centrino Wireless-N 100 card have any issues or need manual driver instalation in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> removed what entry? ive never seen a fstab entry get auto-removed
<jackthehammerman> hey guys
<jackthehammerman> i wanted to ask you guys which pornsite is the best site ever?
<jbates58> i entered /dev/sda /media/Odroid\040Storage\040Drive ntfs defaults 0 0   and then saved the file, and then rebooted, and its nowow removed from fstab file, and it mounted at a different locationon
<Tops> Google
<dr_willis> http://127.0.0.1/foreveralone  jackthehammerman
<Tops> ^
<melikepass23> lol
<Tops> <3
<dr_willis> jbates58:  it would be best to get rid of spaces in the paths/names
<dr_willis> jbates58:  and /dev/sda is most likely WRONG..
<Tops> dr_willis, dod you get my message?
<jackthehammerman> dr_willis, lol Tops i am asking coz i google also displays paid results, i am asking as a fellow ubuntu user :P
<SultansElephant> does the new ver of firefox hava a java problem
<Tops> *did
<SultansElephant> i have the packages described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Tops> jackthehammerman: I see how it's gonna be...
<jbates58> ok, i'll try that. now its calling it dev/sda1 will try it again. should i unmount it first?
<dr_willis> Tops:  use the tools from Pendrivelinux web site to put the ISO file on a USB flash.. or i use  some  other tools to burn ISO files to dvd.. i cant recall the names in windows.. infrarecorder perhaps.
<jackthehammerman> Tops, come on..
<dr_willis> jackthehammerman:  use duckduckgo then.
<Tops> jackthehammerman: Wut
<jackthehammerman> come on guys some frank response, that's all i ask
<dr_willis> jbates58:  if its not mounted.. you cant unmount it. ;)
<jbates58> my current one has the uuid and other stuff above the mount info. should i enter that for the one im making?
<Tops> dr_willis: Ok...but I mean...I already have a bootable DVD though...
<dr_willis> Tops:  if the usb is not made correctly the system will not show it in the boot listing menus.
<Tops> Ok
<jbates58> my current one has the uuid and other stuff above the mount info. should i enter that for the one im making?
<dr_willis> jbates58:  what? paste the exact fstab line you are using.
<AureliusR> shoot, lunitik is gone...
<AureliusR> has anyone ever had to upgrade ALSA manually?
<AureliusR> I got to the last step before receiving an error... d'oh!
<lolcat> AureliusR: as in apt-get upgrade?
<SultansElephant> AureliusR: firmware?
<AureliusR> no, like download the packages and configure, make, make install
<John7> i know this is the wrong room,, but is there anyway to get x-chat show raw irc data?..
<jbates58> pastebin.com/24rq7nk0
<dr_willis> AureliusR:  saw a scrit[pt to do that - ages ago ;'_
<AureliusR> yeah but the script would have the same problem I'm getting
<dr_willis> John7:  xchat is very scriptable.. so id say yes..
<John7> thats the thing idk what to use, im used to mirc lol
<jbates58> thats my current one, above the mount info, it has the uuid number and some other stuff. do i need to get that info for the usb drive im trying to mount?
<John7> and trying to help a friend i'll keep googling
<baymont> Can anyone provide some help with the Squid proxy
<knut_> I have an G4 Powermac and just installed Ubuntu 12.04 but cannot get to boot rightnow cause of input/output error on yaboot prompt
<aeon-ltd> isn't there a ppc channel for ubuntu?
<vamp774> jbates58, you are trying to mount what?  a USB drive?  or external?
<aeon-ltd> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jbates58> a usb drive
<jbates58> now is seems that my system isnt even booting after i have modified the fstab file.
<vamp774> jbates58, if thats the case you're probably going to have to drop to the shell prompt..or rescue whatever its called
<jbates58> i have no idea what that is
<vamp774> ok
<vamp774> when you boot again if you cant get in , in GRUB where you select the kernel select rescure mode
<chunkyhead> best editor on ubuntu is _____??
<jbates58> i dont think this has that. its a linaro port running on the odroid-x dev board
<chunkyhead> vamp774, kernel line press e there
<vamp774> fstab is a list of drives Linux will automatically mount upon boot
<vamp774> if you cant boot you may have messed with the drive ubuntu sits on
<chunkyhead> hey guys, best editor on ubuntu is _____??
<vamp774> jbates58, There is a page here that may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<vamp774> chunkyhead, my personal favorites are nano and emacs.
<Akiva-Mobile> I have one of those lenovo laptops with the red nub for a mouse, and am wondering if there is any way to increase the sensitivity on it? The mouse setting are already set to max, and it didnt effect anything.
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: What kind of editor?
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: Gedit, or I use geany for software development
<lucas_> alguem
<lucas_> alguem ae
<Sachiru> Anyone here have experience with Seagate SV35 drives?
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, for programming.
<jatakk> Howdy
<chunkyhead> vamp774, Akiva-Mobile how's vim?
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: vim and emacs are for penguins with beards, not neccessarely ubuntu :P
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: That being said, what language are you developing for?
<Akiva-Mobile> qtcreator is recommended by the ubuntu team, but it does support HUD
<Akiva-Mobile> doesn't*
<Akiva-Mobile> Also, menus do not appear at the top of the program.
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, nothing in particular, i am doing computer engineering so in general looking for a good editor.
<vamp774> chunkyhead, I never really liked vim.  That being said Gedit is good too.  I do most things command line.  For quick edits I prefer PICO.  but Gedit is nice because you can tell it which language you are using so it knows what to highlight
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: how important is the UI?
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: Also, do you use HUD?
<vamp774> With emacs long term you'll get carpal tunnel lol.  C-X X-S to save ....
<vamp774> or C-X S
<Akiva-Mobile> vamp774: Vim is everywhere, so that is nice if you are hopping from linux box to linux box
<s00pcan> and with vim you don't have to lift a finger because caps locks is mapped to control
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, i'm not a pro in cli but i love it, so still learning, gui doesn't matter much, cli will do. i dont use HUD till date i dont know what is it made for
<Akiva-Mobile> s00pcan: and that is what sucks :P that breaks my colemak
<vamp774> Akiva-Mobile, good point.  Gedit is all over too.
<s00pcan> colemak?
<chunkyhead> vamp774, vim is pretty much customizable, vim like any other editor too indents/highlights/displays line number
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: Are you on ubuntu right now? I'll give you a quick demo of HUD
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, yes i am
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: Open up Gimp
<s00pcan> wow line numbers. I remember when those used to be down in a menu
<vamp774> chunkyhead, A lot of people prefer VIM.  It messes me up because I learned in emacs :P
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile,  done.. PS: u can use teamviewer
<Akiva-Mobile> s00pcan: Colemak is a keyboard layout. they map backspace to capslock.
<Akiva-Mobile> ha
<chunkyhead> vamp774, emac the apple mac, or the editor?
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: press alt, start typing "new"
<vamp774> chunkyhead, the editor.  I use the emacs23-nox package
<s00pcan> well vim doesn't really have a use for backspace either
<chunkyhead> it does :S s00pcan
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, done
<chunkyhead> vamp774, never used it i dont know what you are talking about :P
<s00pcan> it does but you ahve many other options
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: now that you have a new file
<Akiva-Mobile> lets try to do some strange editting.
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, alright
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: press alt, start typing "threshold"
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, can i pm u? it's annoying to take names everytime
<Akiva-Mobile> and click enter when you get it
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: heh, well my demo is done. Basically, use hud instead of navigating menus with a mouse.
<vamp774> chunkyhead, np.  its just another editor.  My point was just that i don't use vim because it takes me longer to get things done because Im so used to the other programs.
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, got it what you were saying :) thanks
<Akiva-Mobile> you get used to vim, but is funky
<chunkyhead> vamp774, Akiva-Mobile vim is pretty easy to get used to, all u need to know is some basic commands
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: Anyways, HUD is addicting, and it sucks when you download a app that does not work for it, like most java apps
<dr_willis> use emacs mode in vim. ;) and vim mode in emacs...
<chunkyhead> vamp774, Akiva-Mobile if :set ai :set nu :wq and you're done
<Akiva-Mobile> and some qt apps as well
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, lol
<GlenK> hi.  so I'm trying "apt-get install openssh-server" but it's not finding that package.  what gives?  12.04 LTS
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, for that you need to know ur menus hahah
<dr_willis> GlenK:  use tab completion to fill in the right name..
<chunkyhead> does anyone know of any package/client which allows me to chat on the terminal?
<dr_willis> !info openssh-server
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: oy. live without a mouse for awhile, and learn to love the keyboard :P
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB
<vamp774> chunkyhead, IRSSI
<GlenK> dr_willis: I did "apt-cache search ssh" too and it only lists openssh-client
<dr_willis> GlenK:  done an apt-get update lately? seems odd since its in main
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, i don't mouse i use touchpad :P
<chunkyhead> vamp774, let me check it out
<dr_willis> GlenK:  apt-cache search ssh | wc -l
<dr_willis> 286
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: And btw, while you are young, you might as well invest in learning an alternate keyboard layout. especially good for programmers. I suggest "Colemak", but dvorak is usually the main one (its just older)
<dr_willis> shows 286 hits here. ;)
<chunkyhead> vamp774, not only irc for say fb/gmail etc
<GlenK> hmm, dns issue I think
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: My carpel tunnel syndrome went away when all my main letters went on home row. Not to mention that I have improved my typing speed by about twenty percent.
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, alternate keyboard? damn i never bothered to read upon that. although i used to have a look at it quite often :O
<Akiva-Mobile> I still hate numbers though >:[
<s00pcan> how about typing accuracy?
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, everyone does :P
<GlenK> gah.  ubuntu.  so I'm not supposed to edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand?
<Akiva-Mobile> s00pcan: hmm?
<vamp774> chunkyhead, Im not sure.  There probably is one though.
<Treverend> Hello, can anyone help me?
<chunkyhead> vamp774, i was searching online, was able to find one for gmail, none for fb though :(
<Akiva-Mobile> s00pcan: As far as I understand, colemak focusses on finger rolls, where as dvorak focusses on alternating fingers.
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, let me just read up on that and get back to you :)
<vamp774> I know of Pidgin but that isnt command line.  That does Facebook but not sure about Gmail
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: there was an interesting one handed layout called entikeys,
<Akiva-Mobile> but it would be a pain to get support for that. Colemak is well documented, and easy to install on every ubuntu.
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, whenever i talk to people like you, i realise that there's so much info out there for me to explore :) makes me want to keep going thank you guys :) vamp774
<Treverend> My Additional Drivers are giving me two different ones for my graphics card, what one do I choose? (version 173-updates) or (version current-updates)
<Akiva-Mobile> vamp774: isnt gmail just jabber?
<vamp774> Akiva-Mobile, I saw Jabber in the list of applications it supports but I don't use gmail chat so I can't say
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: I am glad that I can sometimes help people. Usually its me asking the questions, and level 4 users like dr_willis bothering to answer.
<chunkyhead> that happens to me in college haha Akiva-Mobile :P
<vamp774> chunkyhead, I like to help people because I received a lot of help .
<Akiva-Mobile> vamp774: unless they changed it, I am almost certain they use jabber.
<vmj> window 1
<chunkyhead> vamp774, yeah same here :)
<chunkyhead> now that i'm so used to qwerty layout looking at colemak is giving me goosebumps Akiva-Mobile
<Akiva-Mobile> vamp774: Take that altruism critics!
<dr_willis> getting where i just know the old-skool answers these days
<vamp774> chunkyhead, I think I had windows on any of my computers for like a year.  Then I was like...wait...nah...linux...ever since all my machines run a flavor of linux
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, also i'd need a new keyboard for that i can't remember the key positions otherwise :O
<dr_willis> I rember the old apple2-c that had a dovrak button on it :) really messed people up
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: it takes about a month. Hint; don't change the keys on your keyboard; it will force you to learn how to touch type.
<chunkyhead> chunkyhead, i use windows just because i need to run bluestacks for whatsapp -_- and office that's it
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: What? No way!
<vamp774> Akiva-Mobile, Might be.  I remember thinking what the heck is a jabber
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, and how easy it is to go back to qwerty after that?
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  it was the 'portable' apple. i had one from a junk sale years ago..  ;)
<Akiva-Mobile> I remember when the insert key was my arch nemisis.
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, what do u mean by touch type?
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: You always retain it, but for me now, I suffer when I use other peoples computers.
<Akiva-Mobile> its like a weird boolean switch in your head though
<vamp774> chunkyhead, one of my friends has been on Linux for eternity and it makes me feel the same way.  I get messed up on Windows computers
<Akiva-Mobile> very strange when you try to switch back and forth.
<Treverend> Soooo, why do so many people hate Unity? :O
<vamp774> chunkyhead, I really do learn something everyday in Linux
<Jordan_U> !ot
<AureliusR> Treverend: because KDE is better
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Akiva-Mobile> chunkyhead: touchtype means, well you feel around to understand where the keys are, rather than looking, and that when you click the keys, you are basically very lightly tapping, rather than pecking at it.
<dr_willis> Treverend:  people complain no matter what..
<AureliusR> anyway, I'm getting somewhere with my problem
<Treverend> What is KDE? I'm really a Linux noob... sorry if I sound stupid. I heard some people saying Mint Debian is the best.
<Akiva-Mobile> Treverend: Most people come around, or I can convince them to come around.
<dr_willis> Treverend:  there is no 'best'
<AureliusR> aplay -l shows all the sound devices on my system, finally
<AureliusR> and aplay -L even shows SPDIF
<dr_willis> Treverend:  if you want to try out kde - its easy to install on your ubuntu box.
<chunkyhead> vamp774, i learn alot everyday
<Akiva-Mobile> Treverend: KDE focusses on customizability and flexibility.
<hualet> vamp774, about what?
<Akiva-Mobile> gnome focusses on simplicity and straightforwardness
<Treverend> Not asking what is best really. Can you explain what KDE is though? Is it just a shell like Unity?
<dr_willis> KDE has some very odd - quirks. and parts ive never figured out. ;)
<dr_willis> KDE is a desktop envirpment.
<AureliusR> Treverend: type into a terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Akiva-Mobile> unity focusses on touch, and a unified interface across platforms.
<AureliusR> yeah
<dr_willis> Unity is a shell on top of gnome3
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, oh i've been doing it since forever didn't know what it was called. illiterate me :\
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: What? I never knew that... Its getting a qt rewrite anyways though.
<Treverend> Thought Kubuntu was a seperate Linux OS from Ubuntu? :O
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  aparently.. i will wait and see
<dr_willis> Treverend:  Kubuntu is ubuntu that installs kde by default
<AureliusR> it is, but the shell package has the same name
<dr_willis> Treverend:  the kubuntu-package installs the same kde setup on whatever ubuntu install you have
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: ubuntu usually lives up to their promise. they have a great track record .
<dr_willis> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<chunkyhead> btw has anyone ever managed to install archlinux? i mean i tried on a vm never succeeded
<Jordan_U> !ot | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  i recall the stuff from  the past thats failed.. like the FailsafeX  and other little things
<Akiva-Mobile> Treverend: You are right. Ubuntu and Kubuntu are forks of Debian.
<AureliusR> chunkyhead: funny you should mention, I installed it earlier today
<Treverend> I'm confused.. LOL!! I'm such a noob when it comes to Linux. Did I go wrong with choosing Ubuntu? :O
<Akiva-Mobile> Kubuntu is for ubuntu lovers who like to run kde.
<AureliusR> Treverend: not at all
<chunkyhead> Treverend, ubuntu is for noobs lol
<AureliusR> Treverend: it takes a while for you to find out what you like
<dr_willis> Treverend:  since you dont even know what you need..  use ubuntu and see if it does what you need.
<chunkyhead> Treverend, i mean noobs should start with ubuntu. no offense
<Ben64> chunkyhead: feel free to leave this channel then
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: Never been late on a release. Fedora is awful for things like that.
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  i seem to recall one delay.. but  theres some that would argue that many of the releases Should have been delayed..
<Treverend> Kinda wanna try Mint too, I guess it's more popular than Ubuntu now according to distrowatch.
<chunkyhead> Ben64, dude chill what i meant to say is ubuntu is the most user friendly and has huge community support hence suitable for noobs
<chunkyhead> Akiva-Mobile, agreed
<dr_willis> Treverend:  the disrto watch site shows hits per day.. its not showing any real information about popularity
<jinja> mortal kombaaaattt!!!!!
<Akiva-Mobile> Treverend: distrowatch is misleading
<chunkyhead> AureliusR, i need to learn alot before i can actually manage to start
<rexwin_> ubuntu application management is the easiest :-)
<dr_willis> Treverend:  there was a huge amount of blog posts about that a year or so ago
<Akiva-Mobile> Treverend: I say the best indicator is to install pidgin, and do a /list
<chunkyhead> ubuntu has tons of apps, that's what i really like about it
<Akiva-Mobile> and see what irc channels on freenode are the most populated.
<Treverend> When you guys tell me to install stuff you have to tell me what it does and what to look for too or I'll install it and not even know what to do with it or what it does. xD
<dr_willis> Treverend:  thats why you read up on things..
<chunkyhead> oh btw guys i created a conky, somehow it fails to be able to record CPU temp, any help on that?
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: Akiva-Mobile: chunkyhead: jinja: Everyone Else: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, please take offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  depends on how its reading the temps. You may need the lm-sensors package
<rexwin_> Treverend, ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Treverend> Have been Willis. Can't find all my answers though, atleast not straightforward, that's why I came here.
<dr_willis> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jinja> why can i not connect to dalnet or undernet in xchat??????
<dr_willis> jinja:  ask in #xchat perhaps
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, i have it installed
<jinja> right...
<dr_willis> jinja:  just a guess - you are doing it wrong. or the specific server is down/blocking you
<Treverend> Are you all Ubuntu users? I kinda assume you are.
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  theres differnt methods of reading  the temps. could be your hardwares not totally supported
<chunkyhead> Treverend, yeah more or less
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  you did run the selsors-detect script?
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, how to check that. my machine's just 1 year old
<jinja> oh no!!!! whyyyyy???? i've been a good boy!!!!
<dr_willis> sensors-detect
<Treverend> For the person who told me to download Pidgin, why should I download a messaging software? xd
<kevdog> not all of us Ubuntu users ;0
<Treverend> xD
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, nope, what's it?
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  it sets  up your sensors.. see the !sensors factoid urls
<vamp774> Treverend, I run Debian
<Treverend> I heard Unity haters say they don't like it because it's like a tablet OS... I think they are just too used to Windows.
<kevdog> running arch as I speak
<kevdog> or type
<Treverend> Vamp, is debian standalone OS? Can you explain what Mint Debian is?
<Treverend> a standalone*
<dr_willis> Treverend:  non support chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jordan_U> Treverend: Please take offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic. This is your last warning.
<Treverend> Alright. See ya guys. Gonna head over there.
<Akiva-Mobile> Treverend: its just got a unique command. I love unity and I suggest using it. According to freenode, ubuntu is the most populated channel, followed by arch, followed by debian, followed by gentoo, followed by android.
<dr_willis> you can be in more then  1 channel at a time. ;)
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, i ran sudo sensors-detect selected y for all
<chunkyhead> ran  service module-init-tools start dr_willis and it says "start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.83" (uid=1000 pid=17490 comm="start module-init-tools ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")"
<chunkyhead> running the sensor command just gives me the core temp of 2 CPU (where as i have 4 CPUs) dr_willis
<chunkyhead> anyone there? :S
<chunkyhead> -_________________-
<AureliusR> OMG I FIXED IT!!!!!
<AureliusR> like 4 hours later!!!
<AureliusR> go me!!
<jatakk> Fixed what?
<rexwin_> hunkyhead, paste your /etc/modules
<AureliusR> and in the process learned pretty much all there is to learn about ALSA and sound in ubuntu
<AureliusR> my audio
<jatakk> Please don't mention audio problems, I'll have flashbacks :P
<AureliusR> lol
<AureliusR> I feel you.
<AureliusR> man ALSA is actually extremely powerful
<chunkyhead> rexwin_, # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<chunkyhead> #
<chunkyhead> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<chunkyhead> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<chunkyhead> lp
<chunkyhead> # Generated by sensors-detect on Sun Mar 17 12:14:01 2013
<FloodBot1> chunkyhead: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AureliusR> Linux > Windows every single time I try and prove otherwise
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  or you got a single quad core processor with just 2 sensors...
<dr_willis> one i recall under the cpu and one perhaps built into the cpu
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, i5 480m contains 4 cores
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  that dosent mean it has 4 differnt cpus...
<dr_willis> its a single cpu with 4 cores
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, that's what i said 4 cored
<chunkyhead> cores*
<c|oneman> okay, I accidentally removed all the packages that were ready to update, instead of updating, in aptitude
<dr_willis> you seem to be expecting 4 temperature readings..
<c|oneman> do I try to undo, or do I reimage :P
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, yeah because 4 different cores should have diff temps right?
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  not really
<dr_willis> it just a sensor on the cpu chip
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, how is it displaying 2 diff temps then?
<dr_willis> one i recall under the cpu and one perhaps built into the cpu
<dr_willis> time to ask in #hardware i imagine
<AureliusR> or one for the northbridge
<AureliusR> or something.
<dr_willis> are you really worried about overheating?
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, i have thermal shutdowns i keep a table fan beside my laptop lol. i guess that means yes XD
<dr_willis> may be time to verify the fans are working.. and not full of dust
<AureliusR> chunkyhead: get a cooling pad for your laptop from the nearest computer show
<rexwin_> fellas, what is the next big thing in IT?
<chunkyhead> AureliusR, no point having a laptop then. this only happens when i play games, as of now i am not. one of my reasons to shift to ubuntu was that i wanted to stop playing games :\
<aeon-ltd> rexwin_: giant pokemon
<jatakk> rexwin_: What kind of question is that?
<Tops> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a Raspberry Pi?
<chunkyhead> back
<dr_willis> Tops:  not that i am aware of
<jatakk> Tops: I don't think so
<jatakk> Tops: There's raspbian though
<Tops> jatakk: A who what now?
<Rokkross> Tops: Why do you want ubuntu on the pi?
<jatakk> Tops: Debian for the Raspberry pi
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, they do work properly i can hear them when i play
<Rokkross> That doesn't really make sense.
<Tops> Rokkross: I was curious
<aeon-ltd> Tops: raspian is debian but recompiled for the arm cpu in the rpi
<Rokkross> The whole point is to have something that can run on low-end hardware :P
<Tops> aen-ltd: Oh...ok
<Tops> ^fail typo
<aeon-ltd> Tops: use tab :)
<dr_willis> Ubuntu arm support needs arm 6. pi is an Arm 5 -  i belive
<dr_willis> or am i off by a #
<Tops> so...how come ubuntu doesn't work on the Pi?
<Tops> doesnt the Pi meet the system requirements?
<dr_willis> Ubuntu arm support needs arm 6. pi is an Arm 5 -  i belive.......
<dr_willis> so thats a NO..
<Tops> Ooooooh....ok
<dr_willis> it does not have the right cpu
<dr_willis> ;)
<Tops> Ok
<Tops> Thanks
<dr_willis> rasbian works very well on the Pi
<Tops> I'll keep that in mind
<dr_willis> hopefully an accelerated X server for it will be out soon.
<aeon-ltd> according to wikipedia it is armv6
<dr_willis> its 6 and 7 then. ;)
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, how to get temp from sensros on conky pl help
<dr_willis> i thought i was off by a 1
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  try some other conky configs..  if  the sensors command dosent show the info.. then conky isent going to be able to get the info either i imagine
<tyyhzh> i+
<tyyhzh> hello
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, when i type sensors on terminal it shows me temp or core0 and temp of core2 :S wth
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979126  "Solved - Conky Sensors"
<tyyhzh> hello
<jdolitsky> hi
<killer> hey
<killer> hey
<dr_willis> http://conky.pitstop.free.fr/wiki/index.php5?title=Using_Sensors_%28en%29     Using Sensors in Conky...
<killer> what package will contain python module pyxhook
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, yeah i got that, i'm asking where did core1 go :S
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  no idea. Im not a hardware guy
<dr_willis> could be it dosent exist on that hardware
<chunkyhead> but then it won't be core 2 right
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: what cpu is this?
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  or its just missnumbereds....
<dr_willis> the sensors stuff may know about dozens of sensors that may or may not exist
<dr_willis> on specific hardware
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, that's highly unlikely
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, i mean the missnumbered thing
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  ive seen the lm-sensors stuff show all sorts of very very UNLIKELY numbers in the past...
<dr_willis> like showung my cpu temp being -299C one day
<killer> hey/quit
<dr_willis> Some intel cpus may have a addational sensor thats not on all hardware.. seems likely to me.
<c|oneman> what are source repos
<c|oneman> more up to date, or different packages?
<dr_willis> look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> they are the repos -for the source code packages
<c|oneman> what does that mean in terms of installing packages
<TakeItEZ> c|oneman: different packages, sourcecode even
<dr_willis> er...  i think we are talking about differnt things here
<c|oneman> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<dr_willis> those are SOURCE code for the binary packages
<dr_willis> not newer, not differnt.. the source code - IF you wanted to compile your own binaries
<c|oneman> would I ever want the source code if I'm not a developper?
<dr_willis> and not needed by most users
<dr_willis> thats why they are commented out by default. :) correct
<c|oneman> I thought it might be newer untested packages that you "install from source"
<dr_willis> theres no such thing in ubuntu that ive seen
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dr_willis> backports is the closest thing to 'newer untested' or use PPAS
<c|oneman> k.
<dr_willis> and even then. you dont compile from source for those.
<tokern3> hey
<tokern3> what is the best graphical download manager in linux?
<TakeItEZ> !best | tokern3
<ubottu> tokern3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> what sort of download are you manageing
<c|oneman> people don't use those anymore
<dr_willis> i never do ;) other then wget
<tokern3> i need a download manager which split file into for example 8 parts and download them parallel so the speed of download increase i also want it to have resume capability
<codygman> I see that ubuntu offers some emacs packages via apt. How would you add those into emacs load path though?
<codygman> for instance, go-mode
<dr_willis> hmm.. if the packages are in the package manager. it should auto do all that i would think
<aeon-ltd> tokern3: anything with split + compression capability and torrent?
<codygman> dr_willis: I'll see I guess, but I don't think it does.
<codygman> dr_willis: appears to add here: /usr/share/emacs24/site-lisp/golang-mode/go-mode.elc
<codygman> I think I got my answer
<dr_willis> that would be the default site-lisp dir isent it?  ;)
<dr_willis> i havent used emacs in 6+ yrs
<codygman> dr_willis: I'm not sure, I'm just trying out emacs. I'm actually a vim user.
<codygman> dr_willis: Seems you were right :D
<tokern3> aeon-ltd: something like IDM (internet download manager ) in windows
<GentSir> tokern3, DownloadThemAll firefox plugin
<tokern3> i use chrome
<tokern3> :p
<GentSir> Well, it's a great multiplatform segmented downloader.
<dr_willis> sounds like you need to looka t your browser extensions site...
<tokern3> idm had a very good capability and that was this: it automatically downloaded video or audio in a web page but it asked me before it download it. so for example in youtube i had no problem ;)
<tokern3> downloadthemall is like this?
<dr_willis> err..  video download tools are not what i would call 'download managers' in the normal sence
<dusxmt> Does anyone know where the apt package list is stored?
<OerHeks> tokern3, i use flareget >> http://sourceforge.net/projects/flareget/
<bazhang> dusxmt, /etc/apt/
<dr_willis> dusxmt:  /etc/apt/sources.list/  or in /var/ if you mean its cache
<TakeItEZ> dusxmt: /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<dr_willis> messing with files in /var/cahe/apt/ can be.. bad. ;)
<dr_willis> dont just delete them..
<TakeItEZ> "just deleting" any file outside your $HOME "can be ...bad"
<dusxmt> I just need to find the file that apt stores it's package list (the list that gets updated with apt-get update).
<z3nopC0d3r> I want to theme for ubuntu ?
<z3nopC0d3r> a*
<bazhang> thats in /etc/apt/ dusxmt
<bazhang> !themes | z3nopC0d3r
<ubottu> z3nopC0d3r: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> z3nopC0d3r:  thers themes in the repos and alternative repos/ppas with more themes.. the webupd8 blog site has a nice collection
<TakeItEZ>  /etc/apt holds repo lists, not package lists. those are in /var/cache/apt
<dusxmt> z3nopC0d3r: All i find in /etc/apt is mirror lists and keys lists
<tokern3> OerHeks: does it support https? or socks?
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, the output of the temp i am getting in 'F any way to convert it into 'C?
<tokern3> OerHeks: well i checked this
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, apart from using a formula
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  no idea. You could always check the commands options...
<chunkyhead> dr_willis,  when i run sensors it gives me the temp is 'C when i use that in conky it gives me in 'F -__- somehow
<jbates58> ok, well editing the fstab was an epic fail. it resulted in a multiple hour repair inorder to ge tmy system to boot. so, another suggestion? lol
<OerHeks> tokern3, i am not sure, how do i tell ?
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: do you run "sensors -f"? it should give deg C by default unless "-f" is used
<stroodlepup> who here is using
<stroodlepup> wine?
<tokern3> OerHeks: as i said i checked it. it seems it is too similar to IDM :)
<OerHeks> nice
<tokern3> OerHeks: tanx
<OerHeks> have fun :-D
<helmut_> hi
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ, oh i thought -c was for celcius lol thanks
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: did you solve the missing core 1?
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: read "man sensors"
<dr_willis> it was under the couch
<dusxmt> found them, they were in /var/lib/apt, ty for help
<aeon-ltd> if your cpu is the i5 480m, then the reason is that that there are 2 cores 4 threads, core is reserved for thread 2, but really thread 1+2 both belong to one physical core. therefore there is only one temp
<aeon-ltd> core1*
<aeon-ltd> in htop it will show 4 cores/threads
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd, i asked people on hardware they say i5 480m for laptop has only 2 sensors and 2 dual cores hence only 2 temps are there. the OS takes the virtual cpu as well into consideration hence the core1 is missing, (eg: core0 core1(v) core2 core3(v)) note: v-virtual core0 and core2 will have the sensors and hence that output on the screen
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd, yeah same thing
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd, thanks anyways :)
<z3nopC0d3r> I downloaded the skin with .rmskin , now what should i do ?
<chunkyhead> z3nopC0d3r, wear it :P
<dr_willis> z3nopC0d3r:  skin for what?
<z3nopC0d3r> For ubunut ?
<z3nopC0d3r> ubuntu*
<dr_willis> No such thing that i know of
<z3nopC0d3r> Do i need to extract it or something like that ?
<dr_willis> Ubuntu uses gnome3, so uses gnome shell themes
<aeon-ltd> rmskin is for rainmeter ( a win application) apparently
<z3nopC0d3r> http://dem-king77.deviantart.com/art/EditedBAGEL-2-0-358144868
<z3nopC0d3r> This is the website
<aeon-ltd> look at the left hand corner
<z3nopC0d3r> I donwloading themes for windows , my bad :P
<dr_willis>  look at the webupd8 blog site for nice theme info
<z3nopC0d3r> http://gnome-look.org
<dr_willis> and that site will most likely confuise you...
<dr_willis> unless they have cleaned it up lately
<dr_willis> bbl
<rjeletto> yo
<rjeletto> are folks awake
<rjeletto> i could use a little help
<rjeletto> would be greatly appreciated :)
<z3nopC0d3r> I'm newbie with linux...ubuntu accepts only GNOME shell themes ?
<c|oneman> on ubuntu server, do I have to install ubuntu-desktop if I want gnome? I already installed gnome3
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ, dude i'm running this and somehow the 'C isn't getting displayed @: ${color1}${font Ubuntu:style=Bold:size=9}${color1}${exec sensors | grep 'Core 0' | cut -c14-20}°C${color}${font}
<chunkyhead> hey guys  i'm running this and somehow the 'C isn't getting displayed @: ${color1}${font Ubuntu:style=Bold:size=9}${color1}${exec sensors | grep 'Core 0' | cut -c14-20}°C${color}${font}
<chunkyhead> i'm running that in conky
<HappyMonk> how to hack a server ?
<HappyMonk> ;)
<chunkyhead> HappyMonk, use an axe
<trijntje> !ops HappyMonk
<chunkyhead> !ops chunkyhead
<HappyMonk> ??
<z3nopC0d3r> HappyMonk, get IP address of the server :P
<trijntje> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<HappyMonk> z3nopC0d3r,  Hmm yes  ! I need that first.
<TakeItEZ> stop feeding the troll please
<z3nopC0d3r> HappyMonk, look at ports :P
<z3nopC0d3r> lulz
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ, dude  i'm running this and somehow the 'C isn't getting displayed @: ${color1}${font Ubuntu:style=Bold:size=9}${color1}${exec sensors | grep 'Core 0' | cut -c14-20}°C${color}${font}
<HappyMonk> (0_o);
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: i don't use conky, no idea about the syntax. if you remove the "°", does it display the "C" then?
<HappyMonk> how about using core1 ? no space within ?
<chunkyhead> no, it was working before i started editing it can't seem to figure the problem
<z3nopC0d3r> HappyMonk, Are you serious about it :P
<c|oneman> how do I login with gnome if I have both unity and gnome installed?
<HappyMonk> Well yes. Some what ;) :D I want to hack my ISPs server.
<c|oneman> I don't have access to the loginscree with nxclient
<bazhang> HappyMonk, stop now
<trijntje> HappyMonk: go away
<br3ntor> Hello World!
<chunkyhead> c|oneman, there's an option hover ur mouse over the ubutu logo when u get logn screen
<c|oneman> yeah I don't have the login screen, I can't get it with NXclient
<c|oneman> should I install VNC or something?
<HappyMonk> bazhang, gd advice, I was joking, Do you guys really think it thats easy ? I ask here and just learn in secs how to hack ?>! FOOo
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: try "sensors|awk '/Core 0/ {print $3}' "
<paul_> join
<paul_> join hardware
<paul_> join #hardware
<trijntje> paul_: /join #hardware ;)
<HappyMonk> Any one using Burg ?
<paul_> thank you trijnje
<HappyMonk> I cant boot into windows now.
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ, it's just printing 'C, no temp lol
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: conky seem to have problems with the ° symbol, maybe charset issue?
<deung> is it a problem not to boot windows? i think its a chance
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ, no no it's displaying the  ° it just stopped displaying the tem
<chunkyhead> temp
<deung> :)
<tokern3> deung: i'm agree
<rjeletto> Hey all, I installed a bunch of JACK and ALSA packages today because I was trying to run Ardour 3.0   -  audio worked fine after installs, but when I tried to run Ardour, it didn't work ("You must select audio device") and now I have NO SOUND
<rjeletto> how the f#$% do I get my sound back
<rjeletto> Is there a way to reset my audio drivers or something
<deung> i had a problem with my graphic driver. i downloaded it from the amd site and folow an instalation guide vrom the web
<deung> perhabs you can do the same
<keith_> new to linux how do you get the bar at top of screen back on ubuntu studio
<deung> but i dont know what you must do exactly
<rjeletto> i'll see if anything analagous works deung, thanks
<rjeletto> i'm kinda steamed tho, it seamed like something about launching ardour triggered it but ardour IRC is dead at this time of day
<deung> i hope it works. but i dont know much about the audio system of ubuntu
<Tester1323> Block me !
<Tester1323> Huh !
<Tester1323> Im HappyMONK
<chunkyhead> hi happymonk
 * redtape-renegade lets everyone know to have a Brilliant St. Patricks Day ! :D
<Tester1323> Why the hell you guys had banned me ?
<Tester1323> What I did wrong ?
<br3ntor> Your face
<deung> i dont block you
<chunkyhead> it says u should troll elsewhere
<Tester1323> Then how I get banned ?
 * redtape-renegade lets everyone know to have a Brilliant St. Patricks Day ! :D
<Tester1323> what does that mean ?
<Tester1323> These IRCs works strangely.
<Tester1323> !quit
<rjeletto> im out, peace
<Tester1323> who needs u ?
<redtape-renegade> Tester1323, your testing the patience of volunteers here :S
<Tester1323> yes
<Tester1323> ;)
<Tester1323> :P
<Darth> Can someone help me?
<nominalC> Having some trouble with Ubuntu 12.10. It boots up to a blank screen with nothing but a cursor at times.
<auronandace> Darth: hard to tell without knowing your issue
<nominalC> it doesn't happen always though.
<redtape-renegade> Tester1323, Try ,: http://goo.gl/9hJJs ,.. I'll talk to about it on #ubuntu-ie #channel. Peace out.
<Darth> I've been trying to install Ubuntu for an hour. It installed and everything, but when it comes to copying the files, my computer gets about 3/4 completed and then freezes. Same spot every time.
<redtape-renegade> Are you using Unetbootin Darth ?
<Darth> I'm using Wubi to install Ubuntu, I'm unsure of what Unetbootin is
<redtape-renegade> Darth, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Funetbootin.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=cIBFUdetC5Ko0AWqsIAY&usg=AFQjCNFG2iJy14ueI6PKA0HBkn1cP-KoBg&bvm=bv.43828540,d.d2k
<Jordan_U> Darth: I would recommend against using Wubi. Try installing Ubuntu normally (By booting from an Ubuntu DVD/USB and running the installer).
<poee> What is the most secure way to encrypt a file to send to someone else?
<redtape-renegade> Darth, ,   :: or http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<TakeItEZ> poee: pgp
<Darth> Alright, thank you. I'll try it and if I have a problem, I'll come back!
<redtape-renegade> Darth, dont change the reserve file amount bar.
<redtape-renegade> leave it at zero.
<cristian_c> 09:35:38 -- CTCP VERSION received from sattfidobnwci
<Darth> Alright, gotcha
<poee> TakeItEZ, any easy implementation of pgp on ubuntu  I can use?
<nominalC> so, has no one heard of the problem I described earlier? :O
<TakeItEZ> !info gnupg | poee
<khl> hai
<ubottu> poee: gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.11-3ubuntu4.1 (quantal), package size 772 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<poee> oooh thanks TakeItEZ
<redtape-renegade> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<zetheroo> I have this directory named "Kids' Movies" and I want to rename it to "Kids_Movies" ... what's the command to do that?
<khl> hai pl tell me how to access webserver installed in virtual guest ubuntu
<khl> anybody pl tell me how to access webserver installed in virtual guest ubuntu
<khl> it is not accessible outside localhost
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | nominalC
<ubottu> nominalC: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nominalC> Yeah, nomodset works, but at times that too doesn't.
<nominalC> this is running on integrated graphics OerHeks
<OerHeks> nominalC, what GPU? lspci | grep -i VGA
<poee> TakeItEZ, what is the best algorithm? DSA? RSA and RSA or RSA?
<TakeItEZ> zetheroo: mv --  "Kids' Movies" Kids_Movies
<paul_> hi
<zetheroo> TakeItEZ: tab completion worked after I did "mv Kids\' <tab>"  ;)
<nominalC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621687/
<TakeItEZ> poee: i'd go with rsa
<z3nopC0d3r> poee, RSA !
<nominalC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621687/ OerHeks (sorry for the delay, had to get this to boot up)
<z3nopC0d3r> what is use "pipe"  or "|" ?
<dr_willis>  the | character does specal stuff in bash
<OerHeks>  When you need the output from command 1 for the input into command 2, then you would use pipe character '|"
<deung>  i known "|" as piping. so what is the differenc?
<nominalC> output redirection
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto#Pipe
<OerHeks> so you have a double GPu ? optimus maybe?
<Tester10203> http://www.linfo.org/pipes.html
<nominalC> OerHeks: Let me look up the specs for this laptop. It's from work & I got it just yesterday, so I'm not very sure.
<nominalC> It's a ThinkPad Edge E430 if that helps
<Tester10203> Can you run Jdownloader on OpenJRE ?
<redtape-renegade> Tester10203, Sorry I missed you on #ubuntu-ie .. I'm there now .. log back on and I talk to you there !
<z3nopC0d3r> thanks guys :)
<Tester10203> what is ubuntu-ie for ?
<redtape-renegade> Tester10203, It's the IRL #channel. Happy St. Pat's Day \o/
<nominalC> OerHeks: Nope, only ships with integrated graphics. So no other GPUs that require proprietry drivers and such
<quick-> hi i use a proxy at college but not at home . how can i change the proxy settings for apt.  i edited the file /etc/apt/apt.conf but still i am getiing connecting to proxy . Please help
<OerHeks> nominalC, Intel® HD graphics 4000 (integrated)
<OerHeks> maybe the xswat ppa is any help >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<dr_willis> intel also has some new driver downloader tool i saw on either webupd8 or omgubuntu last week
<OerHeks> dr_willis, indeed, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/intel-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<OerHeks> uh oh "do not install this on Ubuntu 64bit yet "
<Tester34324> Err404NotFound:  what a nice name :)
<c|oneman> how do I launch gnome3 from NXclient? I have unity as default and installed gnome now.
<deung> srry i dont know
<OerHeks> c|oneman, logout, change dm to gnome3 and login again
<c|oneman> I can't
<c|oneman> well.
<c|oneman> perhaps I can
<c|oneman> please restate
<c|oneman> when I logout, im out
<c|oneman> im either logged in to unity or not at all, I have no real displays
<dr_willis> The login screen has a little icon to select other window managers
<dr_willis> disable the annoying auto login stuff. ;)
<c|oneman> I can't get to the login screen. nxclient logs me in automatically
<c|oneman> how can I get to it?
<OerHeks> just logout (not shutdown) top right corner
<dr_willis> try it an dsee
<dr_willis> and see
<dr_willis> I dont use NX
<dreki> So i want to install steam on my 64 bit Ubuntu. From what i understand, this means that I will have to add multi-architecture and some other 32 bit stuff. My question is what other affect could this have on my operating system? Could adding 32 bit libraries and such cause stability problems with other applications?
<dr_willis> dreki:  i have no issue here.. i just installed the steam deb. it pulled in needed stuff.. and away i go...
<nevyn> dreki: it's a parrallel installa of sutff so it should be fine.
<dr_willis> Its rather hard to keep a pure 64bit system. theres just to many things that are stull 32bit and need the same stuff
<dr_willis> so the answer is 'NO' it wont cause stabilty issues
<c|oneman> dr_willis: doesn't work, that closes the nx client compeltel
<dr_willis> I dont use NX. so no idea then c|oneman
<Ben64> do you not have physical access to the computer?
<dreki> dr_willis nevyn: thank you.
<dr_willis> ther emay be a way to have nx go to the login screen instead.
<c|oneman> well, what would I use to get to this login screen without a physical display?
<dr_willis> c|oneman:  you could alter your .dmrc file perhaps
<c|oneman> vnc?
<c|oneman> ok
<dr_willis> the Login screen is ran by the system, not the user. so i recall in the past setting up vnc (and i think freenx once) to run at boot and  go to lightdm.
<dr_willis> but then you lost the persstant session  running feature of vnc..
<nominalC> I got rid of the quiet & splash from options in grub, that solved it.
<c|oneman> this is a vps so theres no real display.
<dr_willis> or you could use the old .xinitrc or .xsession method to set exactly what gets ran
<nominalC> did not need to add nomodeset
<dr_willis> a vps may be too slow/laggy to get a decent desktop on remotely
<dr_willis> i tend to just use x forwarding  on mine for the rare times i need a gui on it
<lolcat> Even a decent dedicated felt laggy for me
<c|oneman> hrm
<GentSir> Why would you need a GUI on a vps?
<dr_willis> on a local LAN i tend to use very minimal window managers for vnc. like  jwm
<dr_willis> got a DigitalOcean VPS here.. :) sort of handy
<dr_willis> for the cost of a soda a week. ;P i get a server to play with
<GentSir> dr_willis, I also use DigitalOcean
<dr_willis> there was an OMG cupon code for it. ;) not sure how to apply it to a existing account
<c|oneman> okay, here's a easier question, how to I "unlock" the lock picture in user accoutn settings
<lolcat> dr_willis: Not even in Norway a soda is $5
<paul_> dr_willis how can I change the color of my titlebar using the crux theme in gnome 3.4.1 ?
<dr_willis> paul_:  normally you dont change just colors and other tweaks that way any more
<dr_willis> paul_:  play with differnt gtk themes to find one you like. there are some tweakable themes out that you may be able to alter
<paul_> dr_willis is it blue by default then?
<dr_willis> paul_:  i dont have themes memorized.. no idea
<paul_> dr_willis is it gtk3 theme?
<dr_willis> gtk3 is used by the last few releases of ubuntu.
<paul_> dr_willis ok thank you once again
<dr_willis> i grab a bunch of themes off the webupd8 ppa. then twiddle with them. theres one that has a tweak tool with it to change things
<dr_willis> got one that the _ and max buttons are hidden untill you mouse over it.. thats my current theme. ;P
<paul_> dr_willis thank you
<Walther> Ok guys, anyone willing to help me debug why I'm not getting to proper desktop environment? In Xorg log, there's: [    18.055] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<dr_willis> nvidia driver is not installed or not working right
<Walther> nvidia-current is installed
<pungi-man> Walther: give us a pastebin of the whole log ....
<dr_willis> or dosent suupport  your card
<lolcat> dr_willis: I am uncertain if I'd rather have a fast server or a big server.
<pungi-man> and dont paste it here ...
<dr_willis> lolcat:  i go for a cheap server. :) since all its doing for me is running znc
<Ben64> i go for a big fast server, 16GB ram, core i5, 2TB HD
<Walther> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621763/
<Walther> pungi-man: ^
<Ben64> Walther: did it ever work?
<lolcat> dr_willis: I thought of maybe placing lolcat.no on the server
<Walther> Ben64: It has worked in the past.
<lolcat> $5 isn't really expensive
<Walther> My GPU is GTX570, should definitely be supported.
<Ben64> Walther: i mean on that computer, in that ubuntu install
<dr_willis> lolcat:  i used the server to replace my raspberry pi that was running znc. ;)
<dr_willis> lolcat:  theres that onecloud service i may try to get going on it next
<Walther> Ben64: Yes, it has worked in the past. On this computer, on a install before some updates and upgrades
<nominalC> *an install
<Ben64> Walther: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<Walther> heh, now that's some mean regexp
<Ben64> :)
<Walther> but wouldn't headers-generic be enough?
<Ben64> if you're running generic yeah
<Walther> I'm running 3.8.0-13-generic
<Ben64> 3.8?
<Ben64> what ubuntu version
<Walther> just upgraded to raring as a last resort trying to fix the graphics issue, didn't help
<Ben64> well then support would be in #ubuntu+1
<Walther> well, again, the issue was present already in quantal as well, in the exact same form :P
<Walther> and in +1 response times are occasionally a bit ...slow
<Walther> but yeah, installing headers now, and will do a --reintsll on the drivers to see if it helps
<Walther> reinstall*
<Ben64> i think sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms would re-build it
<Ben64> i always forget the exact command
<Walther> mm, perhaps. Woulnd't hurt to run the whole install again though, --reinstall is a handy switch
<c|oneman> *sigh* for some reason i can't press "unlock" on user accounts
<c|oneman> this UX design is such bullshit
<dr_willis> if your user does not have sudo riughts - you cant unluck it..
<dr_willis> or you just use the cli tools to admin users
<c|oneman> my user has sudo rights
<c|oneman> it's some bullshit
<c|oneman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68793/how-do-i-unlock-a-user-account
<FloodBot1> c|oneman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azizLIGHTS> c|oneman: yeah!! stop flooding!
<c|oneman> lol azizLIGHTS
<azizLIGHTS> :D
<Walther> Hmm. Now I get full resolution in DE, but I don't still have full unity available
<Walther> Where are unity's logs?
<onto> Hi! I am running ubuntu 12.04 and after upgrading (to 12.04) when trying to connect to the wireless the system freezes (cpu doesn't peak but everything freezes, keyboard + mouse input is not recognised -- usually recovers but sometimes I must reboot). My uname -a "Linux laptop 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<onto> I just tried connecting and monitoring syslog and this is what I think is the relevant part:
<onto> Mar 17 10:38:10 laptop kernel: [  106.092506] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -124136738 ns)
<onto> Mar 17 10:38:10 laptop kernel: [  106.092641] Switching to clocksource hpet
<onto> Mar 17 10:38:22 laptop kernel: [  116.600331] psmouse serio1: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.
<onto> Mar 17 10:38:22 laptop kernel: [  117.373849] atl1c 0000:08:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X
<FloodBot1> onto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redtape-renegade> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onto> FloodBot: ah, sorry
<Walther> I don't get a full DE running. On "unity --replace" i get among some other errors, "Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded"
<Walther> Also, in Xorg.0.log, [    18.455] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<onto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621803/
<TakeItEZ> Walther: #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 support
<Walther> TakeItEZ: just fyi, i got the same errors on quantal, i just upgraded to see if raring would have this fixed
<hualet> deepinskin, linuxdeepin?
<zub> Hi. Does Ubuntu for amd64 require SSE4?
<zub> I installed 13.04 on an Intel Atom box... all works well, but in one package (vice) I'm getting a SIGILL, and the cause is an SSE4 instruction
<zub> I'm about to file a big, but first wanted to check minimal requirements... I couldn't find if SSE4 is required
<c|oneman> I think the problem is that nxclient doesnt play nice with unity
<Kiryx> Hello #ubuntu
<Kiryx> I know this is not the best place to ask
<Kiryx> but is it possible that I have some sort of trojan on 12.04 ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Kiryx> recently someone is trying to access my gmail/facebook accounts from elsewhere
<Kiryx> at least these are the website that block such activity and warn me through email
<Kiryx> i had different passwords, and absolutely no one know about them
<Kiryx> and these are not failed attempts - gmail/fb does not allow it because they apparently use geolocation systems as a security measure
<Kiryx> so, is it even possible ? I did not install anything outside repo
<TheGrey> o/ I'm not sure if I can ask this..but is there an ebook that explains linux in full? I want to "know" linux fully. Like exactly how the OS operates, what the process is for me to ask the computer to do something and then it does it, how the whole thing functions... I just feel like an idiot not knowing precisely what my whole OS does. Thanks
<ovrflw0x> iamuser ALL=NOPASSWD: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ||| running "sudo sh ~/script.sh" asks for password WTF? & why?
<roppongininja> hi guys
<ovrflw0x> iamuser ALL=NOPASSWD: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ||| running "sudo sh ~/script.sh" asks for password WTF? & why?
<roppongininja> sudo always asks for the root password? :D
<roppongininja> maybe thats why
<ovrflw0x> stfu
<bazhang> !language | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aslanon> hi all
<jelly-home> ovrflw0x: because "/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" is different from "/bin/sh /home/iamuser/script.sh"
<jelly-home> ovrflw0x: and the latter is what you told sudo to run
<ovrflw0x> jellow, i have "echo NAUGHTYJELLY > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<ovrflw0x> inside script.shg
<ovrflw0x> s/g/ /
<jelly-home> ovrflw0x: sudo configuration deals with commands, not files.  If you need to run /home/iamuser/script.sh as root, put that in sudoers.
<jelly-home> ovrflw0x: then make sure the script is executable, and try sudo ~/script.sh
<jelly-home> (I'm assuming ~ means /home/iamuser for this user)
<c|oneman> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/570792/unlock_bullshit.png how do I press "unlock"
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm looking for an app that shows me the size of my folders graphically. I know there is one but I forgot the name.
<xwalk_> Disk Usage Analyzer.
<pentester> ...
<Mrokii> xwalk_: Thanks.
<TakeItEZ> Mrokii: baobab
<pentester> Should not be to hard to make one?
<Mrokii> Apparently that's the same but I couldn't find it because of the stupid name.
<ipm-leo> some can help me learn python
<pentester> What is it about Python that you wish to learn?
<kallep> where can i put html pages to browse them at localhost?
<pentester> If it is the basics you should Youtube tutorials? lol?
<Mrokii> ipm-leo: There are free ebooks available, even for Python 3.
<aijazz> hi everyone
<pentester> I have tons of books.
<pentester> A-Z on Networking / Programming
<kallep> i have shut down my apache webserver but can still view some html when i browse localhost (no php pages) where is this page located, please help me. Cant understand where it is, deleted the whole document root but its still there...
<pentester> 82GB to be almost exact.
<TakeItEZ> ipm-leo: asking in #python might help too
<pentester> It's in free space
<pentester> Don't reboot your computer
<aijazz> I have a question on file permissions setting in ubuntu - 12.04 LTS. I have  a usb disk connected - I want to change the permissions of a folder on the usb drive to 777 but it doesn't get changed. I tried from Graphical interface as well, the same result
<aijazz> have used sudo and a regular user account as well
<TakeItEZ> aijazz: vfat/ntfs filesystem? use uid/gid/umask as mount options, you cannot use chown/chmod on those non-unix-fs
<aijazz> hi TakeitEZ, yes its Fat32
<aijazz> i want one of my processes running on ubuntu to write on to the folder in the usb drive but it fails - hence i thought to give full permissions to it -
<jojojoe> Hi all
<jojojoe> I'm having problems with xscreensaver: from time to time, when I reopen the laptop, the screen turns on but stays black, but I have a cursor
<jojojoe> (a mouse cursor) how can I kill the screensaver?
<ipm-leo> hello all... i am looking for IDE of pyhton for beginer....
<dr_willis> i doubt if thats a xscreensaver issue jojojoe  - more of a hibernate/suspend/x driver issue
<dr_willis> ipm-leo:  you may want to see whats suggested in the Python channels and web sites and see whats in the repos
<jojojoe> dr_willis: the strange thing is that I have a mouse cursor, that moves
<jojojoe> I can't tell if things happen if I clic though
<dr_willis> jojojoe:  i would disable X screensaver totally and see if it helps.. but i doubt it
<dr_willis> I never use hibernate/suspend. just to many issues
<jojojoe> actually the PC does not suspend when I close the monitor
<dr_willis> it may be sort of half crashing on suspend perhaps.
<jojojoe> I don't want it to so I deactivated that in the GUI. the screen does turn off though
<param__> when i try to ssh -   Permission denied (publickey).    i got this error
<param__> <param__> when i try to ssh -   Permission denied (publickey).    i got this error
<pentester> Tons on Linux/Unix Cisco/Networking books here
<TakeItEZ> param__: "ssh -vvv user@host" to get more verbose info
<jojojoe> param__: have you tried direct from the cmd-line? are you not getting asked for a password?
<jojojoe> dr_willis: I'm not using suspend, just the monitor goes to sleep when I close the lid. AFAICT the only problem is that I'm getting a black overlay on the screen (under the mouse).
<param__> same problem jojojoe
<jojojoe> dr_willis: adding an external monitor does config the screens well (extends onto external) but still black
<param__> http://pastebin.com/eXeWfZCC
<jojojoe> dr_willis: The machine is stuck like this a the moment, I'm on another
<TakeItEZ> param__: "ssh -i path/to/your/keyfile  user@host"
<pentester> I had this problem a while back, I'm trying to think of the prompt I went through to fix it. was using Win 7 Though.
<param__> again same ptoblem :( jojojoe
<hedkandi> is there a channel for wxwidgets?
<jojojoe> param__: looks like you have no key, and the server does not want you to use a password
<param__> i have key , i am trying to ssh the cloud , i have the key
<TakeItEZ> param__: have you created a keypair, copied the pub-key to the server using "ssh-copy-id"?
<jojojoe> do param__: where is the key?
<jojojoe> param__: where is the key?
<param__> in my downloads folder
<jojojoe> if it is your main key, it should be in <your home>/.ssh/
<jojojoe> param__: is it some 'id_rsa' and 'id_rsa.pub' files?
<param__> ok let me put it to home
<param__> yes its a rsa key
<jojojoe> careful if there are already some files ther
<param__> .pem  extension
<TakeItEZ> param__: you need to convert that key into ssh-format, ssh-keygen does
<jojojoe> TakeItEZ: looks like ssh can use .pem keys too
<jojojoe> param__: does ssh -i path/to/your/privatekey.pem user@host work?
<jojojoe> https://community.vcloudexpress.terremark.com/en-us/product_docs/w/wiki/creating-and-using-ssh-keys.aspx
<jojojoe> Connect with ssh command: ssh vcloud@ipaddress –i privkey.pem
<param__> wait i am trying ssh-keygen
<Mrokii> What could be the reason that some apps start in German when my system language is set to English? Like Recoll for example.
<param__> same problem jojojoe
<blurk> My ISP for the mobile internet uses a max. data per month,  for more I have to send an sms from the mobile internet 3g to get more. How to do that in Ubuntu?
<bonhoeffer> is it possible to hide the sidebar
<bonhoeffer> i want my whole screen for the paper i'm working on
<_Fussel_> Hi all
<_Fussel_> are here some developers?
<bonhoeffer> got it -- sorry
<bonhoeffer> for any interested -- it is in the Appearance app
<_Fussel_> does anyone know how ubuntu put the window menu in the panel?
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.8.0-13-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "raring" 13.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 93.1% free] disk[Total: 926.3GB, 47.1% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> :)
<OerHeks> _Fussel_, window menu on the top panel is called 'global menu"
<codygman> I installed golang-go, but how am I supposed to use "go get /package/name"? Do I just use sudo and let it install to /usr/share? On my other installs I set gopath manulaly.
<_Fussel_> OerHeks: Thanks, i'm interested in a port for cinnamon and really don't know where to start.
<OerHeks> cinnamon is a mint desktop thingy ?
<jelly-home> it's a spice!
<_Fussel_> OerHeks: I think this should be really simple because both are based on gnome 3
<_Fussel_> yes it's started by the mint community
<OerHeks> mint is not supported here, it has its own issues
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<_Fussel_> sure, just wanted to figure out some info about the menu
<OerHeks> If you used Unity, this url has a solution to put the menu back > http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu
<OerHeks> but sinnamon i don't know, it is not in the repositorys, is it?
<_Fussel_> i think cinnamon is in the ubuntu repo too
<_Fussel_> mate is also in the repo
<Ben64> nope and nope
<yeats> _Fussel_: Ben64 is correct - neither is in the repo
<_Fussel_> ok, thanks
<_Fussel_> i'll try to get the infos from the devs of global menu
<_Fussel_> thanks form the name
<DJ_HaMsTa> i configured a pptp server on my ubuntu machine, when trying to connect to it i get a "machine acdtively refused it" what type of firewal would block this?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i disabled ufw
<yeats> DJ_HaMsTa: check /var/log/auth.log for clues
<helloyangzhi> jhjmh
<helloyangzhi> hi
<Rockcacon> some one here
<capoderra> I have a question: is there anyway I can use bluetooth devices like mouse and keyboard at the lock screen? I've got them paired just fine, but they don't work before I login. Is this permanent?
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://pastebin.com/fy91uzyX this is what i have in my logs
<helloyangzhi> what is ubuntu?
<yeats> DJ_HaMsTa: I don't see anything in that log that looks related to your pptp issue - you might check syslog too - or grep for 'pptp'
<capoderra> helloyangzhi, an operating system
<dr_willis> capoderra:  check the askubuntu.com site. i seem to recall that exact question there...
<capoderra> dr_willis, thanks I'll check it out
<DJ_HaMsTa> anon fatal[get_ip_address:pptp.c:437]: getaddrinfo(): No address associated with hostname
<dr_willis> check your /etc/hosts parhaps?
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://pastebin.com/8RWQ4aBW
<DJ_HaMsTa> i am reading, seems like a ipv6 issue
<confrey> #uavp
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<histo> !ubuntu | helloyangzhi
<ubottu> helloyangzhi: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a terminal command into which I can pipe data that will then be copied to the clipboard?
<pushpop> Anyone know of any opensource Knowledge Base software
<dr_willis> theres a few cli clipboard tools in the repos An_Ony_Moose
<dr_willis> An_Ony_Moose:  apt-cache search  clipboard   and look.
<An_Ony_Moose> dr_willis: xsel seems perfect, thanks :)
<jojo_> Hi Guys, is someone in here with some experience in hosting a Windows VM on a Ubuntu Server 12.04 with KVM?
<RusVicious> What the problems?
<RusVicious> VirtualBox or vmware
<jojo_> KVM
<RusVicious> sorry
<jojo_> I'm trying to get QXL Driver working on windows7 or windows8 but as soon as i change the dev to qxl i only gete a black screen on spice protocol -.-
<jojo_> it seems to me, that this is a usual behaviour in 12.04? Could this be a bug in 12.04?
<stephstephg> hi there
<cfhowlett> steph
<cfhowlett> stephstephg, greetings
<stephstephg> I got an issue since yesterday with ubuntu software updates
<stephstephg> does anybody get the same kind of pbls ? (error while searching for software updates)
<cfhowlett> stephstephg, not enough detail ... what error?
<stephstephg> a red pane in the status bar
<stephstephg> on top of the screen
<stephstephg> with a small menu (display updates, install updates ,...)
<stephstephg> but nothing works
<stephstephg> and on top of this menu, there is a message
<stephstephg> "an error occured while searching for software update"
<stephstephg> (in french
<stephstephg> )
<viper474> stephstephg: do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<viper474> it might give you an error that makes more sense
<ioria> stephstephg: did you tried sudo apt-get  distr-upgrade ?
<e_t_> minus the r in "dist"
<stephstephg> no, I'll try that right  ow
<ioria> stephstephg:sorry,  did you tried sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade ?
<stephstephg> in progress, it seems to work fine
<zip_> hi
<viper474> hello
<zip_> how can I access BBSs from Ubuntu terminal?
<zip_> is there even a way?
<jimB> zip_ use telnet.
<zAo^> Is there a unity-core like package? I dont want the whole ubuntu-desktop package, but I want to try Unity
<Mimilus> hello, does someone have good adresses for shell script in bash for beginners ?
<zip_> thanks jimB
<ioria> zip_: have you tried  Synchronet BBS ?
<zjw_0722> 英语？
<cfhowlett> !cn|zjw_0722,
<ubottu> zjw_0722,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ioria> Mimilus: www.tldp.org
<zjw_0722> e
<zjw_0722> 我以为全是英语交流的呢
<zjw_0722> 出去一下
<mike3333> hello
<cfhowlett> !cn|zjw_0722, english spoken here.
<ubottu> zjw_0722, english spoken here.: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zip_> ioria , no I haven't
<cfhowlett> mike3333, greetings
<Mimilus> ioria, ok i take a look thank's
<MikeH> Is there any way I can run a script when a partiion is mounted or is added? I'm trying to run a script when an RDX disk is plugged in, but as the USB connection is always there I can't use one of the countless guides for doing this when a usb drive is plugged in
<danes> hello, I was following a tutorial to compile libre office and add gtk3 in a server and I successfully compiled and installed. When I run it, I get an error msg "Failed to pen display". I kind of expect this as I run the server in terminal. When I try to connect with another pc to the port 8080 (as mentioned in the website I was following https://wiki.documentfoundation.org) I got nothing. Has anyone installed and configured libre offi
<mike3333> ty. How can I add more buttons to my zorin explorer? I mean, I remember Konqueror had buttons to alternate views of folders and files and icons, like we can do in XP and the rest of MS windows.
<zip_> Do any of you have experience on hosting Ubuntu as a VM on VMWare?
<e_t_> Why would that be significantly different from hosting an Ubuntu VM on any other virtualization platform?
<mike3333> in here using zorin and default file browser I need to go to the menus > View and drop down the list everytime I want to change folder/file views or icon sizes etc. It's really a a pain. I know there's keyboard shortcuts but takes even more time to switch mouse to kb to mouse to kb aaaahh...
<viper474> zip_: When it comes to create a virtual machine for me to play around with an OS, I use Virtualbox. Just saying...
<zip_> e_t_: I had very laggy experience on ORACLE VirtualBox.
<inashdeen> hi, I have a question. I have a modem broadband and I have successfully connect it to the internet. now, I am using hostapd and dnsmasq to create a hotspot connection to share with my devices. Firstly, I will inform that i choose not to use ubuntu default hotspot manager because it is compatible with android. now, if for ethernet, we set eth0 for POSTROUTING . what should i put for mobile connection?
<danes> has anyone succesfully run and display libreoffice from a webpage?
<zip_> viper474: oh okay. I find VMWare running much more smoothly on my PC, but I still have some lag
<deepinskin> there are web version?
<viper474> zip_: Sorry to hear that, my experience with VMs is limited. Hope someone can get back to you about their experience with VMware.
<mike3333> web version as "google docs" or something?
<zip_> viper474: Affirmative.
<parapan> hello folks, please help me to mount an ufs filesystem in ubuntu 10.04 - I've tried so many commands but noone seems to work
<mike3333> regarding xchat which is what i'm using here now to chat, how can I toggle off or disable the "server messages"(?) that show users going away arriving etc?
<cfhowlett> mike3333, right click on the channel tab and check the settings
<mike3333> the join and leave info messages that is, how to disable?
<mike3333> ok ty. but it was already un ticked. maybe now that is ticked works good
<mike3333> oh yeah seconds are passing and no more messages. nice:D
<mike3333> doh
<mike3333> it said HIDE messages. sorry. of course it has to be ticked to "hide".
<mike3333> I assume all for the positive way. like it said "show" messages. sorry I didn't read well. anyway ty again.
<cfhowlett> mike3333, the more you  know ...
<parapan> hello folks, please help me to mount an ufs filesystem in ubuntu 10.04 - I've tried so many commands but noone seems to work
<zip_> is it possible to get psyBNC with apt-get install psyBNC ?
<cfhowlett> zip_, it's not in the 12.04 repos so ... no.
<parapan> dmesg says : ufs_read_super: bad magic number
<cfhowlett> zip_, go to the source page, download a .deb file and sudo dpkg -i foo.deb is the preferred method.  OR you could compile from source, etc ..
<elijah> I am on 12.04, just ran latest updates, now my system volume slider has no affect on my speakers even though it moves. Neither does mute. Any ideas on how I can debug this?
<GentSir> zip_ , try ZNC
<jimB> elijah I would go into sound settings and see if your output is set to the correct speakers.
<elijah> jimB: I am getting sound output, but at a fixed volume
<elijah> jimB: I just cannot adjust the volume.
<zip_> thanks cfhowlett!
<elijah> jimB: Well, going to sound settings and running the sound "test" seems to have made it work again. I even tried a restart before.
<elijah> So, all is well now.
<jimB> elijaj Cool
<parapan> hello folks, please help me to mount an ufs filesystem in ubuntu 10.04 - I've tried so many commands but noone seems to work
<mrproper> hello. How can I verify a putty download? I'm trying with gpg --verify rsa_file putty_file but I get this error "Can't check signature: public key not found. I tried to import putty keys but i get a "no valid OpenPGP data found" error
<zAo^> parapan: what did you try? What where the errors?
<parapan> zAo^: sudo mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sdb3 /media/ufs
<parapan> zAo^: it says bad fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/sdb3
<Guest24452> hi, I've been gtting an intermittent problem with my netbook, seemingly at random the built-in keyboard gets ignored, it's not a loose connection problem, because it works if I switch user, any suggestions?
<parapan> zAo^: any ideea ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i screwed up a few files from pptpd, how can i completely reinstall it? apt-get remove/reinstall still leaves the .config files behind
<DJ_HaMsTa> got it!!
<DJ_HaMsTa> -purge
<BluesKaj> DJ_HaMsTa, suso apt-get purge --remove package
<BluesKaj> err sudo
<DJ_HaMsTa> ty kaj
<zetheroo> getting samba to work is extremely painful ... is there no alternative way to share data to Windows machines?
<compdoc> zetheroo, samba is the best way. but theres nfs, which is about equal in setting up. I think
<zetheroo> compdoc: I already use nfs for all the Linux machines ... but can you access nfs shares from Windows too?
<compdoc> zetheroo, pretty sure theres a client for it
<zetheroo> ok will look into it
<zetheroo> tks
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, have you tried the "network folder" option in the file manager
<zetheroo> I also don't get why suddenly I cannot see any other computers in the Network area in the file manager
<parapan> hello folks, please help me to mount an ufs filesystem in ubuntu 10.04 - I've tried so many commands but noone seems to work
<compdoc> not even sure what a ufs filesystem is
<compdoc> mac?
<theadmin> compdoc: Unix File System, popular in the BSDs.
<compdoc> ahh
<compdoc> parapan, open disk manager and see if it will mount it
<theadmin> You'd need ufs-utils for that, also it's read-only
<parapan> compdoc: nope, wrong fs type, badblock , etc
<An_Ony_Moose> compdoc: try as root modprobe ufs, then try mounting it normally
<theadmin> parapan: Eh, sudo apt-get install ufs-utils
<zip_> I want a bnc for me to use, not a bnc server so what should I use?
<theadmin> Then it shall mount.
<zip_> I tried to install psyBNC but it said that I don't have such files for make menuinstall
<NewbieBodhi> is someone here using nvidia driver with dual monitor ?
<sampath> Hello Guys can any one help me with a Mac. My downloads in Mac have a future date. Not all files have this date. Only files I downloaded yesterday have them. Can any one help me to figure out what could be the problem
<parapan> theadmin: was just thinking at this ...will be the only explanation why on the desktop pc I can mount and in laptop not
<ccvp> before i install Ubuntu on my other hard drive, a 1TB drive, what's best to do for my NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB?
<ccvp> use the installer off nvidia site
<zip_> make: *** Target "menuinstall" has no rule. Stop.
<ccvp> or the one built into linux via apt-get
<zip_> what does this mean
<ccvp> apt-get install nvidia-generic
<ccvp> or whatever it is?
<theadmin> sampath: Is the hardware clock fine?
<zip_> whois zip
<theadmin> zip_: It means "menuinstall" isn't something that's present in the psybnc makefile.
<parapan> theadmin: package not found ?
<theadmin> parapan: Bah, it's "ufsutils", no minus, my bad
<NewbieBodhi> is someone here using nvidia driver with dual monitor ?
<NewbieBodhi> I would need the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<parapan> theadmin: just figured out thnaks
<PrincessLuna> What is the best way to set this command to run at every boot? "echo -n 250 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity"
<parapan> theadmin: ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write
<zAo^> Where are the shortcuts for Unity stored? I want to add a flag to chromium
<theadmin> parapan: I know, and it's not the fault of Ubuntu, it's not a Linux filesystem so not much can be done about it.
<theadmin> zAo^: /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<parapan> theadmin: OK but on the desktop I was able to mount as read-only
<zAo^> theadmin: thanks. Thought so, but they work in xfce, not in Unity :S
<theadmin> zAo^: Huh. You can also try looking in ~/.local/share/applications/
<theadmin> parapan: Right, read-only is possible.
<zAo^> theadmin: thanks. Are these links to /usr/share/applications?
<ccvp> I have Ubuntu 12.10 just installed on my 'other drive', i have a GTX 660 EVGA 2GB SC should i install drivers from nvidia website, or just do the apt-get install nvidia-generic or whatever that method requi
<theadmin> zAo^: No, those are files that are created by users that override those in /usr/share/applications.
<sw_> hi is it possible to keep apache VirtualHosts in one single file, instead of seperate sites in /etc/apache2/sites-available? if so how?
<theadmin> zAo^: Menu editors make those sometimes, like Alacarte or such.
<OerHeks> zAo^, the admin is correct, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<zAo^> thanks OerHeks & theadmin
<parapan> theadmin: please give me the command .....I've tried several and it's not mounting
<theadmin> parapan: Err, again, mount.ufs /dev/sdz1 /media/ufsdrive. But it's read-only. No write support.
<parapan> theadmin: it does not work ,,,gives the same error  . ..  .
<theadmin> parapan: What error?
<parapan> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3
<parapan> theadmin: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3
<theadmin> parapan: ...Are you sure it's an UFS filesystem?
<parapan> fdisk -l gives System = freeBSD
<theadmin> Well, that doesn't tell much. Yeah, BSDs usually use UFS but you could use something else entirely. ZFS or such.
<parapan> theadmin:
<parapan> theadmin: sorry man ...I checked now with Disk Manager from Ubuntu ....the sdb3 partition is unknown format - some freebsd swap ...the correct partition was sdb2 :D - it's mounting OK, thanks for support
<theadmin> parapan: Yay.
<theadmin> ...FreeBSD has a different swap FS too? Geez.
<parapan> theadmin: whatever ...even if the fdisk is reporting that partition to be freeBSD, the disk manager is saying unknown filesystem ;)
<theadmin> parapan: Don't trust fdisk much, use parted
<parapan> theadmin: K, thanks for the tip
<zAo^> theadmin: well, adding --scroll-lines=xxx doesnt work with the .desktop. From the terminal it does though. Any ideas?
<Suiram> in what way is ubuntu better than windows?
<sw_> !better | Suiram
<ubottu> Suiram: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theadmin> zAo^: Hm... Well, I'm not a fan of Chromium, but isn't there something on eh, about:config or such.
<theadmin> Suiram: EVERY way.
<zAo^> theadmin: no, not for scrolling speed.
<theadmin> Damn.
<zAo^> Its crazy that there's no normal way to increase scroll speeds after all those years..
<theadmin> zAo^: Maybe an extension?
<Suiram> so theadmin, if I mainly use my pc for gaming I should switch from windows to ubuntu?
<theadmin> Suiram: Well, I'd say no.
<theadmin> Suiram: Not... now anyway. In a few years :P
<Suiram> ah ok
<theadmin> Suiram: Anything else though is usually easier and faster on Ubuntu. But gaming is a pitfall, yeah :( I mean, there are good Linux games, but you've probably never heard of them
<theadmin> ...[/hipstermode]
<zAo^> f#ck it, cant live with this crap
<Suiram> lol
<Suiram> so there is no way to make "mainstream" games playable on linux?
<sefsef> Steam is coming to ubuntu
<theadmin> Suiram: There's a little thing called WINE which allows to run Windows applications. Some run quite awesomely (e.g. Steins;Gate is unplayable on Windows 7 but works nicely here, Portal 2 runs twice faster than on Windows :/) but some others work horribly or not at all
<Suiram> ah ok I see
<sefsef> Suriram > Steam is in the Repositories now.
<theadmin> sefsef: Steam yes. But how many Linux games does it have, really? About 200 or something like that, that's it. Besides, almost all VALVe games are unavailable for Linux so far.
<sefsef> the admin: Still it depends what games he wants to play.
<theadmin> That is true.
<theadmin> Eh, Minecraft works, so I'm fine here.
<Suiram> lol
<Suiram> well I should stick with windows untill linux make it more accessable for gamers then
<theadmin> Suiram: Well yes. I say wait for 2 years at most and you'll have tons of games here.
<sefsef> Suiram: It depends what games you want to play. Some work real well with WINE or Crossover (a paid version of WINE).  And some work well on Steam.
<Suiram> ill check it out
<sefsef> Check in Games subforum on ubuntuforums.org
<sefsef> Depending on what game or games you are playing, Windows may be the best choice.
<sefsef> Use what you feel fits your needs.
<sefsef> beest
<sefsef> best
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I turned on the suspension, but when I resume not everything is as before
<cam`> sup
<cristian_c> for example, the chromium browser is no longer opened
<cristian_c> If I launch it from terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
<cristian_c> that would be the output of the monitor, but I have no other information
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cam`> only chromium gives you problems?
<cristian_c> cam`, chrome too
<sefsef> cam: The latest update to chromium has affected how it works.  Mine opens, but Flash no longer works for me.
<cristian_c> cam`, and logout and reboot
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cam`> you have chromium and chrome installed?
<cristian_c> cam`, I was told to install chrome too
<cristian_c> cam`, but I use chromium
<cam`> if it's only chromium acting weird and nothing else maybe it's worth reinstalling?
<cristian_c> cam`, same problem with chrome
<cam`> also i only have chromium on here.  you shouldn't need both
<cristian_c> cam`, it doesn'work before or after installing chrome
<cristian_c> :(
<cam`> hmm apparently you can have both installed and it shouldn't cause an issue
<cristian_c> cam`, the problem occurred before, too
<cristian_c> cam`, after suspension
<cam`> I'm unsure :(
<Burner> I went to upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04, it said my video card would not support it, anyone know what video cards are supported? Thank you
<sefsef> what video card do you have?
<Burner> Nvidia 9500
<sw_> hi is it possible to keep apache VirtualHosts in one single file, instead of seperate sites in /etc/apache2/sites-available? if so how?
<cam`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<Burner> thanks
<cam`> np
<Burner> Nvidia 9500 not listed.
<jostdotcom> how do you guys feel about downloading via irc... any concerns?
<cristian_c> cam`, any ideas? :)
<jostdotcom> uh-oh... should have known :0
<cam`> jostdotcom: download from trusted sources for the best experience :)
<jostdotcom> whats the biggest factoor?
<cam`> you're just downloading stuff from someone else
<cam`> if you don't know the person you kinda do it at your own risk
<jostdotcom> thanks for the links...ill read through
<eb4bgr> hello, need help about ubuntu live.
<Thogrin> eb4bgr ?
<Burner> where it says the version # it only goes up to 10.10, will it work also for 12.10
<eb4bgr> i was create usb boot from live.  trying to boot it on different computer says me "indroduce name for cd".  also was try to save into live-dvd with same error on booting.
<eb4bgr> live-usb only boots on same computer i was created in.
<smartracer> hi how can i use,practice oracle 10g in my system?
<Burner> where it list the supported video cards for Nvidia it only goes up to version Ubuntu 10.10, will it also support 12.10? Thanks
<ccvp> Hello fellow internet addicts - are we all looking forward to another long & glorious day of irc, steam/gaming, reading random tech articles, coffee, pizza at the computer, and being lazy?
<bazhang> !ot | ccvp
<submain> ccvp: lol of course, specially if I can get boost to compile using mingw
<ubottu> ccvp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> smartracer:  perhaps ask in the oracle channel?
<BluesKaj> ccvp, nope , that sounds like too much work :)
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sefsef> Burner what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dr_willis> Burner:  the nvidia web site should have a list of version/drivers/cardsd
<Burner> I am using 12.04, want to upgrade to 12.10,.
<sefsef> Burner > look at this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115992&p=12531745#post12531745
<harrisr> how do i format a usb drive and burn iso as mac os x journaled
<harrisr> or cf
<harrisr> cd
<sefsef> harrisr: what os do you want to put on  the usb drive?
<eb4bgr> ubuntu 12.04.1
<harrisr> i lost my mac install disc but made a backup iso
<Tharful> hi folks
<harrisr> it has 4 disc and i burned i in mac and started install so now its stuck on page asking for disc 2 since it is in middle of install
<harrisr> no way to stop it
<Tharful> anybody here has the pation to help a total ubuntu newbie ?
<aknewhope> Lulz
<submain> Tharful, what's your question?
<Tharful> erm... i downloaded 12.02 for my dell vostro... installation finishes with "could not install grub"... well i finished without and now i am on the live cd trying to install grub
<selena2013> 12.02 ???
<Tharful> i found few tuts
<Tharful> 04 sorry
<selena2013> ok
<submain> hmm
<submain> did it give a reason why it could not install grub?
<twist3d> Tharful, is this the only Operating System you are installing on the system, or are you installing beside windows?
<Tharful> well its says before i can reinstall i have to mount and change to the installed linux
<Tharful> no when i installed i choosed to format the hdd and be the only os
<twist3d> okie dokie
<leandro> anyone knows how to delete an app completely?
<twist3d> Tharful, are you at a command prompt?
<Tharful> terminal?
<Tharful> y
<twist3d> Tharful, have you tried sudo apt-get install grub?
<Tharful> i tried apt-get update... after that it tells me to try apt-get update... which is exactly what i typed...
<twist3d> Tharful, or...sudo aptitiude install grub
<twist3d> ** aptitude
<harrisr> sefsef, i lost my mac install disc but made a backup isoit has 4 disc and i burned i in mac and started install so now its stuck on page asking for disc 2 since it is in middle of install
<Tharful> "unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<sw_> hi is it possible to keep apache VirtualHosts in one single file, instead of seperate sites in /etc/apache2/sites-available? if so how?
<dr_willis> Tharful  | i found few tuts
<dr_willis> Tharful  | 04 sorry
<dr_willis> selena20+| ok
<dr_willis> sorry - grandson. ';^)
<sefsef> harrisr > I am not sure how to get around that.
<twist3d> Tharful, vi /etc/resolv.conf  .... what are you using for DNS, can you ping 8.8.8.8
<twist3d> twist3d, Tharful also can you ping google.com
<Tharful> dont make me blush, like i said total noob. i dont even know how to ping....
<twist3d> Tharful, type ping www.google.com
<twist3d> into terminal
<Tharful> i fucked up my win 7 and lost cd now i tried ubuntu... thought its "plug and play" by now
<Tharful> ok will do
<Tharful> command not found
<Tharful> ah okl now
<Tharful> sorry my bad
<Tharful> its doing "something"
<twist3d> Tharful, are you getting a response to google.com or is it saying could not resolv hostname
<Tharful> something with "64 bytes and time= xxms
<twist3d> Tharful, also ctrl+c will stop the command
<Tharful> k. looks like its ok
<Tharful> 83 packets transmitted 0% loss... etc
<twist3d> Tharful ok thats good, type "sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade"
<Tharful> in one line just like u wrote it?
<twist3d> yes no ""
<gummyw0rmz> rawr
<Tharful> startet with "unable to resolve host ubuntu" but now its doing something
<Tharful> downloading packeges it seems
<Tharful> good this is so complicatet... "the dpkg process was interrupted...."
<Tharful> sorry if i transelate it worng, i got it in german here
<twist3d> Tharful, at this point since you have no other data on the drive, I would re install.
<Tharful> it says i have to manualy do "sudo dpkg --configure... etc
<mixnovich1> c
<Tharful> i reinstalled like 100 times. always at the end it says it could isntall grub
<mixnovich1> please point me to a valid lxde channel
<Tharful> could not*
<bazhang> mixnovich1, #lxde
<bcbc2> Tharful: are you running from the live CD now?
<mixnovich1> bazhang, thanks it is not active
<twist3d> good question... reading up he stated he is
 * twist3d facepalm
<Tharful> yes
<bazhang> mixnovich1, try #vmware or #ubuntu-server then
<Tharful> the cd i used to install
<OerHeks> or #lubuntu
<macmaki_> hi, I've been having a monstruous loss of power (~50%) with my integrated wifi card (Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230) on both windows and ubuntu. anyone knwos a way to fix it besides getting a new card?
<bcbc2> Tharful: when you run "sudo blkid" which partition is Type "ext4"?
<sw_> hi is it possible to keep apache VirtualHosts in one single file, instead of seperate sites in /etc/apache2/sites-available? if so how?
<auronandace> macmaki_: if it happens in windows and ubuntu it sounds like a hardware error
<bcbc2> Tharful: should be /dev/sda1 right?
<auronandace> macmaki_: unless you're unlucky enought to have really bad drivers for both OSes
<Tharful> yes
<bcbc2> Tharful: did you mount it already. If not, run: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<macmaki_> auronandace: That's what I thought too, but I was wondering if the antenna might have something to to with it
<Tharful> i get error when i want to do this: "You have to name a datasystemtype" (sorry for bad translation
<auronandace> macmaki_: sorry, my intel wifi is all internal
<mguy> macmaki_: transmit power or battery power?
<bcbc2> Tharful: it should automatically detect the filesystem.
<macmaki_> auronandace: I meant the antenna inside my laptop. also, the failure happended right after I took my laptop on a 10 hr filght
<PHYS> I have the script of the driver 13.1 when was beta. Now it is not beta. If I run the script it will upgrade itself or should I download in the newest version?
<bcbc2> Tharful: have you had any disk problems?
<Tharful> all i can say is that i am getting this massage if i type the /mount command =(
<Tharful> no
<PHYS> I mean, my scrip stay beta or not?
<macmaki_> mguy: transmit power (the reception is really bad)
<mguy> macmaki_: Maybe check to see if all the antennae wires are completely connected
<nick07> i need the correct path to gthumb, i cannot find it
<ActionParsnip> phys: for what driver?
<Tharful> its a new hdd and i tested it with crystal disk
<ActionParsnip> nick07: try running:   which gthumb
<Tharful> *Sigh*
<PHYS> ActionParsnip: I have the script of the driver 13.1 when was beta. Now it is not beta. If I run the script it will upgrade itself or should I download in the newest version?
<macmaki_> mguy: I did that, but i wonder if the flight could cause such a thing...
<Tharful> looks like i am to dump to use linux
<PHYS> ActionParsnip: ATI driver
<mguy> macmaki_: People fly a million times a day with laptops
<ActionParsnip> phys: does it install a package from the Ubuntu repos?
<Tharful> i would like to know WHY it cant install grub... would be easier to solve the rason, than the problems it causes...
<PHYS> ActionParsnip: No.. I download from amd website.
<nick07> thanks that worked!
<ActionParsnip> tharful: omgubuntu have a guide to chroot and install grub called 'sticking it to grub'
<macmaki_> mguy: I know, I don't see any reason why, but the day before, it was all fine, and after landing, I had an ubuntu crash at startup and wifi went bad :/
<ActionParsnip> phys: then it wont upgrade. if you use the packaged drivers they will upgrade like any other application
<Tharful> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video  ?
<ActionParsnip> phys: you may find the xorg edgers update ppa (not edgers) has it
<ActionParsnip> tharful: exactly. very handy. explains chrooting well (you can use chroots for other things)
<PHYS> ActionParsnip: If I intall the xorg ppa, I will have always the latest drivers?
<Tharful> ok... ill try it... if i cant figure it out i have enough... trying around since 3 days.... ill guess i go back to win7 -_-
<Tharful> realy thought linux gets bit "normal ppl friendly" :P
<Tharful> still feels like i have to be IT pro
<sw_> hi is it possible to keep apache VirtualHosts in one single file, instead of seperate sites in /etc/apache2/sites-available? if so how?
<ActionParsnip> phys: if the ppa gets updated. yes
<Tharful> well it fails the moment i want to mount
<PHYS> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<Tharful> says i have to name datasystem (dont know what its like in english)
<ActionParsnip> tharful: you are installing a boot loader. its not something you do a lot. its not a simple process in any OS
<ActionParsnip> tharful: you can mount using nautilus...
<Tharful> oh well i give up
<eb4bgr> want to load th custom casper-rw file in both, usb and dvd.  anyone can help?
<Tharful> ill just buy win7 agein
<Tharful> i am to dump
<bcbc2> Tharful: I got bounced... what happened with the mount command?
<ActionParsnip> tharful: you dont need to announce it
<Tharful> it says i have to name a datasystem or something... i cant realy translate it in english
<Tharful> datasystemtyp
<ActionParsnip> tharful: i thought you were to dump?
<bcbc2> Tharful: that command was supposed to specify that (-t ext4). But there's obviously something else going on here.
<Tharful> with that i am just a normal person, not the it specialist like it seems i have to be :P
<Ralph_> hello I have an hp officejet 6600 and ubuntu 12.04 and it works well with cups as a printer but I cannot get it to scan from my printer to my computer. What do I nned to do?
<selena2013> install xsane
<LordShadowWing> I was thinking the same thing
<ActionParsnip> tharful: you can mount the partition using nautilus. does the work for you
<Tharful> is it in the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> tharful: yes
<Tharful> k i trie
<Ralph_> have it installed and it cannot find my device. I will reinstall it.
<ActionParsnip> ralph_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<parapan> join /#freenas
<LordShadowWing> flashing ubuntu-touch to my nexus device, going to attempt use as daily driver
<DarkDAddyT> can i get some support help with the newest release of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> darkdaddyt: if you mean Quantal then yes
<twist3d> !help | DarkDAddyT
<ubottu> DarkDAddyT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ralph_> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> ralph_: could try installing the newest hplip. may help
<DarkDAddyT> if that is what 12.10 is then, yes
<ActionParsnip> darkdaddyt indeed :-)
<Ralph_> will do that
<thiebaude> DarkDAddyT, if you mean ubuntu 13.04 then #ubuntu+1
<LordShadowWing> I do prefer the LTS versions
<DarkDAddyT> i cant get it to install correctly on my pc. its currently running win7 x64. ive tried downloading the installer and ive tried making a bootable usb stick
<LordShadowWing> Try burning a CD/DVD of the ISO
<twist3d> DarkDAddyT, I assume you have attempted to boot to the usb stick and Bios is configured to boot from USB as well.
<DarkDAddyT> yes, twist3d
<soahccc> Any good resources for rsync exclude and include? Every answer I've found contradicts itself in the same sentence (saying that the first matching pattern counts while saying at the same time that you have to allow */)
<DarkDAddyT> i tried the usb so i didnt have to burn a cd/dvd. if i cant find help then im going to HAVE to burn one
<twist3d> DarkDAddyT, how did you make the USB bootable?
<DarkDAddyT> i gotta say this too. i havent been on an irc client since mIRC was popular, some 10+ years ago. good to see that its still up and running :)
<ActionParsnip> darkdaddyt: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> darkdadyt: irc has never stopped :-)
<DarkDAddyT> i downloaded it straight from the ubuntu website. no i didnt md5 check it. i figured that it would be correct since i was getting it straight from them and not from a third party
<DarkDAddyT> twist3d: iso to usb
<Tharful> leeps telling me that i have to name the datasystemtype
<Tharful> dont even know what that means
<twist3d> DarkDAddyT, so you copied the iso to the USB and no further action?
<ActionParsnip> darkdaddyt: source is moot. the data can get mangled in transmission
<DarkDAddyT> no. its a small app called iso to usb.
<ActionParsnip> darkdaddyt: you could download it from anywhere. as long as the hashes match it is good.
<DarkDAddyT> ok. ill try again and this time md5 check it
<twist3d> DarkDAddyT, you can also try http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ActionParsnip> darkdaddyt: as you havent tested tested The file, you have no real way of knowing it is complete and consistant
<ActionParsnip> darkdaddyt: once tested, you can use something like unetbootin to put the iso onto usb
<DarkDAddyT> this is only half my problem. once i get it installed, i have to figure out how to get my wireless adapter to work with it. been researching how to do that for a week now. there is no guaranteed way to do it. may have to reroute my router so i can plug in with cat cable. lol
<DarkDAddyT> brb
<Ralph_> per hplip site I ran hp-setup and got the following message error: No devices found on bus: usb
<ActionParsnip> darkdaddyt: depends on the wifi chip
<dr_willis> or spend a few $ for a usb wifi dongle  thats known to work ;)
<dr_willis> got one for $5 the other day
<ActionParsnip> ralph_: did you download the .run file?
<dr_willis> got a differnt one for $10 - and discovered it also works on my Linux powered Media Center device. ;)
<Ralph_> searching... (bus=usb, search=officejet, desc=2) is message
<Tharful> thank you for help and have a good day
<eb4bgr> darkdaddyt, to boot ubuntu .iso from usb using grub4dos i'm using next code.  it can be help you, i think ...
<eb4bgr> find --set-root --ignore-floppies /HBCD/Iso_Images/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<eb4bgr> map /HBCD/Iso_Images/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso (0xff)
<eb4bgr> map --hook
<eb4bgr> root (0xff)
<eb4bgr> kernel /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper BOOT=casper iso-scan/filename=/HBCD/Iso_Images/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso persistent rw splash vga=791 max_loop=255
<FloodBot1> eb4bgr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Walther> Hi! I'm not getting a proper unity session running. On dpkg-reconfigure compiz, i get /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz.config: 1: /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz.config: [general]: not found
<ActionParsnip> Tharful: did the liveCD work ok?
<ActionParsnip> walther: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz
<NTC0394> Buenas ..
<veryhappy> hey guys i don't know what search terms to enter for this issue, but perhaps you can help me: my notebook speakers are still running independent from the headphone jack and i want the speakers to mute after i plug my earphones/headphones in like it works normally in windows. what can i do? Notebook: ACER Aspire 6930G
<veryhappy> thanks
<Walther> ActionParsnip: I've done that, no luck
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info. sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<cbronson> siemano lamusy\
<cbronson> sup bro
<cbronson> s
<cbronson> sup bros
<bazhang> !pl | cbronson
<ubottu> cbronson: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> walther: could use package.ubuntu.com to find the package it is from
<cbronson> a dlaczego nie moge niby po Polsku mówić?
<cbronson>  
<cbronson>  
<cbronson>  
<FloodBot1> cbronson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cbronson> Kurwa piszcie coś
<DJones> cbronson: Don't do that, if you have an Ubuntu support question, feel free to ask, but remember this channel is English only
<cbronson> DJones,  u r bot or not?
<DJones> cbronson: Nope, not a bot
<TK-999> !pl | cbronson
<ubottu> cbronson: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jelly-home> DJones: swearing in polish seems like a better usage of everyone's time!
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: something gotta be wrong cause i don't get any permission to execute alsa-info.sh though i already corrected your +x to u+x ./alsa-info.sh
<DJones> jelly-home: Spotted that
<ActionParsnip> verryhappy: +x works just fine on its own. there was nothing to correct
<cbronson> ubottu,  ok, hear me now, u r fucking bot and shut up
<cbronson> DJones,  for what?
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: run the script and select to upload using TAB and ENTER. What is the URL generated?
<IdleOne> cbronson: no swearing please
<DJones> cbronson: This channel has to be kept family friendly, so no swearing
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: what did i just write you? it doesn't run, otherwise i'd already have done it
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: my fault
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: thought so
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: stupid whitespace
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: its the command on the sound troubleshootinf procedure page and has worked for years
<cbronson> so, u speak somthing yours friend bot, because he make me angry
<IdleOne> !pl | cbronson
<ubottu> cbronson: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cbronson> wtf, i write in english bro
<bazhang> cbronson, no more cursing. stop it
<johndoe32> hi all
<veryhappy> hi johndoe32 how can help you
<bazhang> cbronson, did you have an actual Ubuntu support question?
<DJones> cbronson: If you have an Ubuntu support question, you can ask it, this isn't a general chat channel
<IdleOne> cbronson: stop acting like a child. I told the bot to tell you thename of the channel the Polish channel so you can get help in your language.
<cbronson> lol, i wrote in english, and i see this "cbronson: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl."
<cbronson> ok, so in this channel i cant chatting for every temats
<cbronson> ?
<veryhappy> no
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: once you run the script to generate the URL we can advise on your sound issue
<k1l> !ot | cbronson
<ubottu> cbronson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<johndoe32> idk yet, just trying out linux and xchat :)   what's up?
<cbronson> ok, thanks for help bros
<johndoe32> well I do think i lost encryption, but i have had to install/reinstall ubuntuy 12.10 like 30 times :(
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: already thought so but now it says xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<veryhappy> ok here it is
<ursula> hi guys, i am trying to install ubuntu from usb, but the window manager doesn't start. is there a way, to install ubuntu from the terminal in the live session?
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d9ae8f460d742b3e46f99ae1a84fb8d4341aa3ef
<cbronson> what name have a channel in polish language?
<wilee-nilee> ursula, do you get a gui menu at all when booting the usb
<johndoe32> nessus is not available for ubuntu 12.10?
<ursula> wilee-nilee, i only get the backround image and the mouse. i can open a terminal and start everything from there
<veryhappy> ursula: what version did you download?
<testericle_> I'm trying to use this init script which is for debian on ubuntu http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon
<testericle_> can anybody point me to one for ubuntu that won 't cause weirdness?
<ursula> the default on ubuntu.com. the newest(12.10)
<johndoe32> is there anyway to use the encrypt tion that you can choose during install and put it back on now that i have evrything setup?
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: run:   echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: reboot to test
<wilee-nilee> ursula, when you say start everything there what do you mean, also what app did you use to load the usb?
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks, i'll be right back
<BluesKaj> veryhappy, are you trying to use the usb audio module or the intel ?
<veryhappy> BluesKaj: i'm trying to get my loudspeakers mute when i stick my headphones in the headphones jack
<ursula> wilee-nilee, i used unetbootin, it gives me the option to start a desktop session(the only thing, that works). from the tarminal i can start for example nautilus
<johndoe32> can anyone tell me why i have a 255 mb drive in my menu?    i followed nixie pixels tut to install, i manually partitioned the drives and now i have this extra drive in my menu
<veryhappy> be right back guys
<kimir> I noticed that touchpad on my asus k75v is generating 500+ cpu wakeups and therfore eating more battery than flash player! Is that normal?
<wilee-nilee> ursula, so are you actually getting to the desktop?
<ursula> wilee-nilee, yes, everything that doesn't work is the window manager
<johndoe32> i had problems with all the usb makers, burned 15 dud cds, finally was able to burn a working cd with a linux iso burner. that was the only way that worked for me. running toshiba satelite amd64
<wilee-nilee> ursula, may just be a graphic driver is needed, if it was me I would use a different usb loader so as to get the menu you see opon booting a cd.  I use the multisystem usb loader found at pendrivelinux. From that menu you are not see is a f6 option to chose nomodeset. This can be done in unetbootin to I believe I just don't know how.
<johndoe32> spent 1 week just to get this far
<wilee-nilee> *s/opon/upon
<ursula> wilee-nilee, that is a good tip, thanks. but for now i would like to just install ubuntu and deal with that tomorrow.
<halo> selam
<wilee-nilee> ursula, understandable,  maybe others will have no options to help, good luck.
<wilee-nilee> s/no/more
<liliana> hello
<Vinsect> hello
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: ok, i'm back, it doesn't work. now i rather even get a strange result in alsamixer, switching off headphones mutes my sound that i have to switch it back on only in kmix and sticking the headphones in the jack also doesn't mute my loudspeakers but leaves them on and i can't independently turn my headphones louder or quieter it's quite the same thing it was before.
<ytrewq> I've got an issue with dual monitors if anyone could help?
<hays> did I hear there was an ubuntu 13 out?
<Kow> hays, 13.04 Beta 1
<ursula> any idea on starting the ubuntu installation from a live session?
<wilee-nilee> hays, 13.04 is in development at this time
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | hays
<ubottu> hays: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<leforce> Hello, I have a problem. I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my SSD using a live usb but I can't select the SSD upon installation
<Kow> leforce, does your computer see the BIOS?
<Kow> oh geeze
<wilee-nilee> leforce, did you try the something else option for a manual install?
<Kow> leforce, rephrase, does your computer's BIOS see the SSD?
<leforce> kow, yes the SSD is detected in the bios, I have tested IDE and ACHI
<Kow> leforce, what SSD do you have?
<wilee-nilee> leforce, Does the SSD have a partition table?
<neurochrome> hey folks, just tried to send an email for the first time in ages in Evolution using hotmail, it would appear that my config no longer works, this is the same config that is still stated on the ubuntu wiki.  Is hotmail sending broken?
<neurochrome> !hotmail
<leforce> kow, a Corsair nova 2
<TheGrey> o/ I'm getting myself familar with ubuntu. Is there a book I that goes into massive detail into the UNIX OS itself? Like not for just learning a few commands. I want to know how UNIX handles everything
<Kow> leforce, is it a brand new unused SSD - or has it been used before?
<leforce> I did have Windows 7 on the SSD before but the ubuntu installation should be able to erase the disk completely, right_
<neurochrome> TheGrey, you do know that Ubuntu is not unix, yeah?
<leforce> kow, It's been used, like I said above had win7 on it
<veryhappy> i come back later
<neurochrome> TheGrey, but understanding Unix is definitely handy
<veryhappy> take care
<Kow> leforce, ah okay so there are several things that could be causing the issue here. (1) make sure your BIOS is set to AHCI mode (not IDE)
<Ziber> So, I was using the dropbox app to have a dropbox sync folder, but it suddenly stopped working. The error I get when I try to run it from the command line is http://pastebin.com/3WK3dM3R. Thoughts?
<Ziber> I really rely on dropbox...
<leforce> kow, alright I have tryed that but I am currently on IDE. To make things clear, this is my problem http://i.imgur.com/3XJSrIx.png
<neurochrome> Ziber, don't rely on 3rd party cloud services too much, check out owncloud as a DIY alternative to DB
<Kow> leforce, just one hard drive in the computer?
<leforce> kow, the thing is that i can acess the SSD now since I am running from a USB
<Ziber> hm... okay. I've yet to have any problems with it until like three days ago.
<leforce> kow, only one
<MO_Handes> is it okay to install linux (the root filesystem) on the laptop 24gb ssd cache partition?
<neurochrome> Ziber, http://geekswithblogs.net/jkhines/archive/2012/12/25/dropbox-fails-with-oserror-errno-8-exec-format-error.aspx
<Kow> leforce, well in that image the installation "sees" your SSD - you just have to either click "Install Now" or "New Partition Table" - I recommend Install Now
<Ziber> Hm, okay, I'll try that.
<Kow> leforce, back to what i was saying earlier - to ensure the best compatibility with ubuntu make sure the BIOS is in AHCI mode and also make sure the SSD wasnt used in a RAID array before attempting to install ubuntu
<neurochrome> Ziber, even if you haven't had problems, you should never come to rely on a service which could have the plug pulled at any moment, they are well within their rights to close you account (meaning you'd lose your files) at any point in time
<neurochrome> you*
<neurochrome> your*
<Narp> I'm having video playback problems. dvd and 400p mp4 videos
<leforce> kow, 'install now' give me = 'No root file system is defined. Please correct this from partitioning the menu.'
<neurochrome> 400p?
<neurochrome> that's a new res to me!
<leforce> kow, and the 'New Partition Table' is greyed out
<neurochrome> 480p I've heard of
<Narp> it's downloaded stuff. I'll check
<neurochrome> Narp, what problems are you having?
<Narp> choppy and slow
<neurochrome> if you want to know the full spec of the file, run mediainfo on it
<neurochrome> Narp, what GFX card and drivers are you using?
<neurochrome> and application too
<Kow> leforce, do you have a newer laptop with UEFI?
<ytrewq> hey all, ubuntu keeps logging off whenever i shut my laptop lid despite setting power mgmt to 'do nothing' when the lid is closed. any ideas?
<neurochrome> UEFI + secure boot = sucky time
<Narp> ati radeon 9250. it shows up as rv280 if that's a help
<ytrewq> my setup looks like this http://i.imgur.com/c2j4Jnr.jpg so that my laptop tucks behind the monior when i work
<Ziber> neurochrome: thank you!
<neurochrome> Ziber, np
<leforce> kow, I'll reboot now and come back with ACHI. I am in IDE right now since I where testing. brb
<leforce> kow, desktop
<Narp> yeah 400p lol
<neurochrome> Narp, are you using the propritary drivers?
<neurochrome> Narp, well, that should play anyway
<Narp> open source. i tried the prop driver but my card is too old
<Kow> leforce, i'll be back in 5-10 min
<neurochrome> it's a low-res
<neurochrome> Narp, try playing the file in mplayer from the terminal, see if there are any errors kicked out during playback
<neurochrome> Narp, have you tried playing these files on another machine?
<jasonsmr> hello ubuntu channel
<Narp> it works fine when I run xp
<jasonsmr> question what is a solution for a turn-key type service that manages EC2 instances and snaps in ubuntu?
<jasonsmr> I see that I need a way method in which to open many accounts and migrate old accounts for backup. how can I do this seemlessly? in ubuntu of course.
<MO_Handes> should I enable bootable flag when installing ubuntu on the root filesystem partition?
<jasonsmr> do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<jasonsmr> if not then yes enable boot flag
<neurochrome> jasonsmr, sudo apt-cache search EC2 returns many results, maybe one of them is useful?
<jasonsmr> on root
<jasonsmr> I ll try that thanks
<MO_Handes> if I seperate /boot is it okay to just set the boot flag for it?
<neurochrome> Narp, FYI I think that card is poorly supported under Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> MO_Handes, ubuntu does not need a boot flag
<jasonsmr> yes
<c2tarun> I want to separate my /var to a different partition. Here is my HDD partitions snapshot http://imgur.com/mkI6ALk. Giving 6 GBs to /var is too much, so I want to give 4 GB to var, add 1 GB to SWAP and free 1 GB to use as a /boot partition. My problem is I don't know how to delete a partition and make it swap partition.
<neurochrome> Narp, what application are you using to play the video files?
<Narp> vlc
<neurochrome> hmmm
<neurochrome> have you tried it with other media players? like mplayer?
<wilee-nilee> c2tarun, Just curious, why would you want a boot partition?
<Narp> yeah. tried the other player
<c2tarun> wilee-nilee, actually no particular reason, and that is something I am planning for future and not right now. Right now only separate /var
<Narp> I got a illegal short term buffer state error
<neurochrome> Narp, try going into your settings and changing the option in the Video section called 'Accelerated Video Output (Overlay)' to off.  See if that helps?
<neurochrome> Narp, where are these videos? Are they downloaded or streaming?
<Narp> that helped a lot. not perfect in full screen though. :)
<Narp> it happens when I play a regular dvd too
<neurochrome> Narp, yeah, your card isn't very good at hw accelerated playback, so your CPU will be working hard in its place.
<neurochrome> Is this a low powered pc?
<Narp> it's a lot better. can't complain. watchable if not full screen. it's a pentium 3 HT 1gb ram
<leforce> kow, you there_
<neurochrome> Narp, ah... old-school! ;)
<Narp> yeah. it's good for surfing. just not games xD
<neurochrome> Narp, well, you could get a different GFX card, or you could just ride it out till you upgrade
<neurochrome> also, what distro are your using?
<Kow> leforce, yep
<neurochrome> Ubuntu proper?
<neurochrome> with Unity?
<Narp> linux lite. it's based on ubuntu
<neurochrome> What DE?
<Narp> xfce
<neurochrome> I've been around a while and *never* heard of it!
<neurochrome> y u no xubuntu?
<leforce> kow, I am suppose to be in ACHI now. any way to confirm that
<Kow> leforce, yes
<Narp> linux lite comes with fewer things pre installed. i wanted a lite distro
<neurochrome> Narp, fair enough!
<Kow> leforce, so you are booting a liveusb version of ubuntu do i have this right?
<leforce> kow, yes
<wilee-nilee> Narp, you can use a net install (mini cd) in the future of ubuntu and get a lighter setup
<Narp> ok. i'll try that sometime
<Kow> leforce, open up "Terminal" and type in "sudo blkid" and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com i want to get a good idea of your computer's hard drive situation
<c2tarun> in /etc/fstab file what is difference between adding UUID and adding partition name like /dev/sda3?
<Kow> c2tarun, UUID's are unique - /dev/sdX is not
<gottfridio> guys , how to get airmon,aireply,,,,,,and all those stuff for ubuntu 12.4 LTS ?
<leforce> kow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623046/
<ursula> any idea on starting the ubuntu installation from a live session?
<c2tarun> Kow, what do you mean by /dev/sdX is not unique? Are you saying that you have two /dev/sda3 partitions in your HDD?
<wilee-nilee> c2tarun, if you use the partition /dev/sda3 you will be able to resize the partition and boot in without a reload of grub, which is sometimes needed if you move the front part of the partition.
<Kow> c2tarun, no im saying if you happen to take your hard drive out and put it in a different computer, this different computer may assign that partition /dev/sdc1 instead of /dev/sda1
<bekks> c2tarun: No. But think of sdb1 for a usb thumb drive. Change the thumb drive, plug in another - et voila, sdb1 is there, with a different drive.
<maestrojed> I just upgraded from ubuntu10 to ubuntu12. My sound card is not working. When I go to System Settings>Sound (Outupt Tab), the box "play sound through" is empty. I think my sound card should be listed there. What do I do?
<Kow> c2tarun, but the UUID would still be the same
<c2tarun> bekks, Kow  :) ohh.. .yes thanks
<bekks> maestrojed: From which Ubuntu - 10.04/10.10 - to which Ubuntu 12.04/12.10 ?
<Kow> leforce, so /dev/sda is your SSD - do you care about the data on it?
<c2tarun> wilee-nilee, actually I am planning to delete /dev/sda2 and then create 3 GB for swap, 4GB for /var and 1 GB spare.
<leforce> kow, not at all
<maestrojed> bekks to 12.04. Not positive but I would assume from 10.04
<Kow> leforce, okay so start the installation process - do you want to do manual partitioning or do you want ubuntu to do it for you?
<wilee-nilee> c2tarun, be careful when deleting partitions rather then just changing the format the partitions can change numbers when deleting.
<c2tarun> wilee-nilee, okay, you are right, but what harm can they make?
<leforce> kow, I don't have any need for more then one partition so ubuntu can do that
<bekks> c2tarun: They could get deleted and overwritten.
<Kow> c2tarun, if you are willing to take my word on it - trust me and just use UUID :)
<c2tarun> Kow, yup, I'll definetly do that.
<maestrojed> I am going to give this a try (FYI) http://askubuntu.com/questions/170955/sound-settings-panel-empty-on-12-04
<wilee-nilee> c2tarun, no real harm but you want your partitions to run from lowest numbers to highest going from front to back of the HD, in other words left to right looking at the HD with gparted.
<Kow> leforce, okay fire up the installer
<leforce> kow, got it, i'll install on swedish if you don't mind
<Kow> leforce, yea whatever language you want - however i dont know swedish :)
<c2tarun> here is what I have come up with, I'll remove swap entry from /etc/fstab and then reboot. Then I'll delete /dev/sda2 and create 3 new extended partitions there. Then I'll mount one to /var2 and rsync -a /var and /var2 then I'll add an entry to /etc/fstab. Also I'll format one 3GB partition with linux-swap format and then add an entry for it to /etc/fstab then reboot. Is it ok?
<leforce> kow, still the same error 'No root ..... '
<Kow> leforce, okay i'll just guide you through manual partitioning
<wilee-nilee> c2tarun, Are you doing this cause your HD is getting full?
<Kow> leforce, click new partition table
<Ralph_> sorry i was awf  still having problems with  reinstalling hp. Keep getting  errors on my usb
<nicknamenotfound> Hey just installed xubuntu1204, what to do now?
<c2tarun> wilee-nilee, no, actually I sometimes switch between different flavors of Ubuntu and Mint. Having a separate /var is certainly going to help me in saving some of my bandwidth.
<leforce> kow, that is greyd out
<wilee-nilee> c2tarun, Ah I see.
<c2tarun> wilee-nilee, are my steps fine?
<Kow> leforce, exit out of the installer, go back to the Terminal and type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<nicknamenotfound> i need a lightweight music player like mp3blaster, any suggestions ?
<wilee-nilee> c2tarun, not sure really.
<leforce> kow, 'Command (m for help)'
<Kow> leforce, put in 'p' and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Ralph_> get dbus utilization error from hp-toolbox
<AlexPortable> Why can't I create a 3 TB partiion on my 3 tb harddisk?
<AlexPortable> it tells me that the partiion is outside of the disk
<leforce> kow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623087/
<Kow> leforce, okay so before i have you do this, just to make sure, your SSD is 60GB correct?
<leforce> kow, yes
<bekks> AlexPortable: Because a MSDOS lkabel cant contain a partition > 2TB. You have to use GPT.
<Kow> leforce, and you absolutely do not care about the data on it?
<bekks> AlexPortable: Which tool do you use to create create your partition?
<AlexPortable> bekks: what is GPT?
<leforce> kow, not at all
<AlexPortable> disk partition or something
<AlexPortable> it's under system > utilities
<Ralph_>  32.532533] type=1400 audit(1363534612.071:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=1049 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Ralph_> [   32.533053] type=1400 audit(1363534612.071:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=1049 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Ralph_> +
<ceed^> I have a few Ubuntu laptops and a Windows 7 desktop hooked up to a network using Samba. When playing movies stored on another computer the movie player sometimes hangs and the process can't be killed. I have to reboot to be able to play movies on the network again. What could the problem be?
<Kow> leforce, in that terminal type 'o' and press enter
<bekks> AlexPortable: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<leforce> kow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623095/
<Kow> leforce, 'p' and paste.ubuntu.com
<leforce> kow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623103/
<Kow> leforce, 'w' and then reboot your computer using the USB again
<Ralph_> is there anybody who could help with my issue with hplip?
<bekks> Ralph_: Just ask, dont ask to ask.
<leforce> kow, the SSD is mounted, should I unmount?
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: i'm back. I had the issue with the headphone jack, your solution didn't work for me.
<leforce> kow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623106/
<Ralph_> asking having problems with hplip it won't install scanner
<yoda83x> hallo
<bekks> !details > Ralph_
<ubottu> Ralph_, please see my private message
<yoda83x> !details > yoda83x
<ubottu> yoda83x, please see my private message
<Kow> leforce, no thats why im having you reboot
<yoda83x> i am new here
<leforce> kow, ok just making sure everything is ok
<leforce> kow, brb then
<Walther> Where are unity's logs?
<Walther> Does it keep any sorts of error logs at all
<ursula> any idea on starting the ubuntu installation from a live session?
<Ralph_> I have ubuntu 12.04  LTS  and I can't get my xsane to use my hp officejet600
<leforce> kow, im back
<Kow> leforce, okay so start the installation process and give me a play-by-play screenshot please :)
<leforce> kow, I'll go for english then
<yoda83x> Ralph, whats the exact problem?
<kevdog> I've got two terminals open.  I'd like to share the history instantaneously between the two terminals -- ie if I typed a command in one terminal and then typed history in the other terminal, the command would show as the last command.  Is this possible?
<kevdog> hilton
<maestrojed> I have tried a few things but still get my sound card working after upgrading from Ubuntu10 to Untun12.04. The "Play Sound Through" box in sound settings is empty. I think my sound card should be listed there. Can anyone help?
<kevdog> I can see its dead in here right now
<bekks> kevdog: What you want isnt possible.
<stan_man_can> i have no web server installed but i need to redirect all http requests to domain.com to https://domain.com:port, how can I do this?
<stan_man_can> bekks: false. anything is possible. what he wants isn't _currently_ possible :P
<maestrojed> I found this and tried this. Step 2, the purge command does't exist in 12.04. http://askubuntu.com/questions/170955/sound-settings-panel-empty-on-12-04  It felt like a good lead as I had installed an Pulse Audio Equalizer in Ubuntu10. Maybe I added a this repo
<bekks> stan_man_can: "isnt possible" != "isnt possible ever". So whatever.
<kevdog> bekks: well that's frustrating!! Any way then to lets say merge the two histories, so that one terminal logs out and then the other -- the two histories are merged -- the duplicates are removed as well as white space
<bekks> kevdog: Yes. But thats how history handling is implemented, in you shell. You have to recode/patch that, if you want it to behave differently.
<Ralph_> I am trying to get hp-install to work and when i run hp-query  officejet it is not found
<leforce> kow, the screenshot program seems to have frozen or something
<Kow> leforce, hrm okay
<Kow> leforce, which ubuntu version are you installing - 12.04 or 12.10?
<kevdog> bekks: I can't tell you how many times I have like 5 terminals open -- a bunch of commands on each terminal -- I reboot computer and then restart the terminals -- the history command is blank.  It doesn't happen all the time -- but enough its super annoying
<leforce> kow, 12.04
<bekks> kevdog: Again: thats how history handling is implemented, in you shell. You have to recode/patch that, if you want it to behave differently.
<leforce> kow, any way to force quit a prorgram?
<kevdog> bekks: you ain't giving me much to work with here
<Kow> leforce, is there a window you can click the "X"?
<kevdog> leforce - kill or killall command?
<leforce> kow, nothing
<bekks> kevdog: BEcause there is nothing "to work with". If you want to change that behaviour, get the source code of your shell, and create a patch, so your shell will behave differently after reinstalling your patched version.
<Kow> leforce, is the installer window still ok?
<leforce> kow, it's the same
<ert3go> Hello.I've this weird problem.The wifi symbol on top panel disappears after certain time.How should I fix that?
<Kow> leforce, in the installer window - let me know when you get to this screen: http://www.debianadmin.com/wp-content/gallery/12-04int/ubuntu3.png
<leforce> kow, never got there
<Kow> leforce, how about http://www.debianadmin.com/wp-content/gallery/12-04int/ubuntu2.png
<leforce> kow, that one is fine
<Kow> leforce, so when you click next you get to the screen that has the "New Partition Table" button in it?
<leforce> kow, yes but greyed-out
<c2tarun> wilee-nilee, it worked :)
<Kow> leforce, is the add button greyed out as well?
<wilee-nilee> c2tarun, cool, I was a bit concerned with your 3 extended reference only one extended can be made. I assumed you meant the logicals within a extended.
<c2tarun> wilee-nilee, yup
<leforce> kow, yes
<leforce> kow, http://i.imgur.com/DGIJaaJ.png
<Kow> leforce, so it does not let you select "New Partition Table" or "Add" - i cant tell but those buttons do not look greyed out to my eyes
<aaaaaaa> hello there,
<leforce> kew, they truly are greyed out
<leforce> kew, the error form "install now" http://i.imgur.com/5OBvAKk.png
<ActionParsnip> leforce: i recommend you partition your drive using gparted
<aaaaaaa> i was trying to install windows 8 and 12.10 alongside, the ubuntu 12.10 was successful but couldnot boot into the windows 8.  but when i did a boot-repair i cannot see neither ubuntu or windows option in bios menu (F12)
<Kow> leforce, what computer do you have? i am wondering if it has Intel Smart Response
<leforce> kow, unallocated
<kevdog> Is there any easy way to increase the size of the /tmp directory
<aaaaaaa> it is a dell inspiron 15r with windows 8 preinstalled
<aaaaaaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623165/
<Kow> leforce, screenshot of this "unallocated" please :)
<leforce> kew, recommended filesystem?
<leforce> kew, ok
<tokern3> hi. i want to add windows to my operating systems. but i don't know what to do: add win7 to virtualbox or add it to my hard? which is better?
<wilee-nilee> aaaaaaa, I would stART A THREAD AT THE UBUNTU FORMS AND POST THAT LINK AS WELL.
<SamuraiAlba> SOA update time 2 weeks...
<SamuraiAlba> dafuq?
<leforce> kew, http://i.imgur.com/v8q9lOr.png
<bekks> tokern3: Thats pretty offtopic in here, isnt it? :)
<wilee-nilee> sorry for the caps my mistake
<Kow> tokern3, well if you want to have windows 7 running simultaneously - then virtualbox
<bekks> tokern3: It is unrelated to Ubuntu, no matter how you decide :)
<Kow> leforce, click the + icon in the upper left
<leforce> kow, sorry for the kew xD yea, what file system is recommended?
<Kow> leforce, create a linux swap partition at the end of the drive if possible - 2GB
<Kow> leforce, and then create an ext4 filesystem to cover the remaining space
<kevdog> I usually have a separate home partition so its protected in between upgrades
<leforce> kow, which one should be primary?
<kevdog> primary vs extended partition?
<leforce> kevdog, yea
<Kow> leforce, ext4
<kevdog> you can only have 4 primary partitions, if you need more, you need to create an extended partition and then stick the extra partitions within that
<maestrojed> I am pretty sure my issue is that pulse audio is not install or not working. But I am not sure how to fix this. Any suggestions
<kevdog> pavucontrol?
<leforce> kow, all good? http://i.imgur.com/ZJncHzI.png
<doppelganger_> Hello. I want to run hamachi on start-up on Lubuntu.
<doppelganger_> I've added the line "@/etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start"
<Kow> leforce, yep go ahead and do what you need to do in gparted to save those changes to disk
<maestrojed> kevdog well I don't have any sound. I don't think my sound card is being recognized or used
<doppelganger_> to the file /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<doppelganger_> but it doesn't seem to be correct
<kevdog> lshw -- is the sound card listed?
<Kow> leforce, and before you attempt the ubuntu installer again - please do "sudo apt-get install mdadm" from terminal
<kevdog> hey what the name of the external program you can use with irc that makes it easy to link to pastebin or such?
<leforce> kow, got an error in gparted http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623207/
<veryhappy> kevdog: pastebinit?
<leforce> kow, oh crap, swedish
<kevdog> I thought you could like paste from the command line??
<kevdog> Maybe I'm smoking crack but I thought I had a long time ago something like this installed
<maestrojed> kevdog I am looking through this, One sec. I don't think I see it but I want to make sure
<Sach> running pdf-viewer in wine.  it crashes everything i save changes to a pdf.  how do i found out why?
<Kow> leforce, no worries i understood it
<Kow> leforce, can you please tell me which desktop computer you have?
<param> how to set up network interface card in ubuntu 12.04
<maestrojed> kevdog I see one multimedia audio device and I am pretty sure that is the onboard sound
<ccvp> Hello fellow internet addicts - are we all looking forward to another long & glorious day of irc, steam/gaming, reading random tech articles, coffee, pizza at the computer, and being lazy?
<kevdog> maestrojed: ok -- is a driver list or is something like snd_intel or something like that listed with lsmod?
<maestrojed> kevdog I am not sure, not sure what I am looking at :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623223/
<ccvp> I just bought 4 2TB WEstern Digital Blacks
<maestrojed> kevdog Everything was working fine in Ubuntu10, I upgraded to Ubuntu12.04 and this started
<ccvp> one will have ubuntu 12.10, one 12.10 server
<ccvp> one win7, one Redhat 6
<leforce> kow, Motherboard: Gigabyte A55M-S2HP | CPU: AMD A4-3400 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2  | SSD: Corsair Nova 2 60GB | PSU: Corsair CX430
<ccvp> they had em for $110 a local store on sale
<ccvp> normally $179
<nullucas> Hi. What happens when you shut down the system and there are applications that are open? Are they shut down correctly, exactly as if you clicked the X button to close the window?
<Kow> leforce, is that a new SSD?
<maestrojed> kevdog In my google research I found multiple people talk about stuff like http://askubuntu.com/questions/170955/sound-settings-panel-empty-on-12-04
<leforce> kow, nope, it has been used in the very same machine before but with windows 7
<llutz> nullucas: those processes get a signal to shutdown gracefully, if they ignore that, they will be killed after some time
<maestrojed> kevdog which didn't work for me, but I had installed pulse audio stuff before. So it felt related
<Kow> leforce, from terminal do "sudo apt-get install smartmontools"
<maestrojed> I downloaded "PulseAudion Volume Control" from the Software center. Just to test with, Its says "Connection to PulseAudio failed"
<jjrtown> hi
<leforce> kow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<jjrtown> my computer sometimes crashes completely (i need to hard reset it) if there's too much loading in a browser (flash, images, ads) or if i torrent
<jjrtown> happens 9/10 times i torrent ANYTHING
<param> how to setup network internet card in ubuntu server 12.04
<jjrtown> it has to do with my network settings or the wifi adapter
<jpmh> I installed a new system, the user I set up was scooby, I then, as scooby created a user jpmh with admin privs (at least that's what the systen said), I then signed on a jpmh and sure enough was able to get to change scooby's settings to be "desktop". All looked good. Yet, scooby remained in sudoers and jpmh did not get there - any ideas
<Kow> leforce, try this from terminal: "sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda"
<ecolitan> param: what kind of card?
<leforce> kow, "Device does not support Selective Self Tests/Logging"
<llutz> jpmh: "sudo adduser jpmh sudo"
<param> i am unable to connect ubuntu server to internet
<nullucas> llutz, is that like saying "try to close the window with the x button, and if it doesn't close just kill it"? I'm asking because I'm afraid a program will shut down immediately without waiting for it to save data or do something else. Closing it with the X button would be ok, but making it shut down by ubuntu I'm not sure
<llutz> nullucas: basically its like that, yes
<leforce> kow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623245/
<nullucas> llutz, ok, thanks
<Sach> running pdf-viewer in wine.  it crashes everytime i save changes to a pdf.  how do i found out why?
<yoda83x> why u run a pdf-viewer in wine. there is a bunch of native programms for linux
<jelly-home> probably because not many native options manage to do the "save changes" part at all
<fuzzy> hmm im having problems getting the catalyst drivers to work properly. when i install fglrx ati drivers i lose my unity and panel
<Kow> leforce, can you paste.ubuntu.com 'dmesg'
<yoda83x> but to answer you question, you should search for a logfile in your home directory in the winefolder (wich is maybe hidden and you can make it visible with a option filemanager)
<leforce> kow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623265/
<yoda83x> with a option in your filemanager
<Kow> leforce, well i wish i had good news but it definitely looks like there is a hardware problem
<yoda83x> in the ubuntu standart filebrowser you can make hidden directories an files visible by hitting the keys ctrl-h
<leforce> kow, as far as I have experienced this disk works as storage but have some problem multitasking
<Kow> leforce, i would definitely recommend checking SATA connection and also the power supply connection to the drive
<Kow> leforce, but when you ran "smartctl" the SSD said its old and is not happy (long story short)
<Kow> leforce, its already been moving data around because of bad sectors
<leforce> kow, port: SATA2_0  Cable: 10 cm SATA3
<IRSteveB> 12.10 is being very difficult about using an encrypted partition created by another Linux install, and likewise the partition it creates can't be read on that other install.  What the *@#& is going on with this?  I can load the other partition by hand after boot but it will not do it during boot.
<Kow> leforce, and your 'dmesg' is full of read/write errors to the drive
<Kow> leforce, so i would do a hardware check... I would start with the drive but i would also recommend running memtest for a while
<tunnelguy> IRSteveB 12.10 is being very difficult in general :)
<IRSteveB> Well yeh tunnelguy but this particular problem is a bottleneck at the moment :)
<leforce> kow, can I do that from the usb?
<jelly-home> IRSteveB: what kind of encrypted partition?  luks/dm-crypt?
<Kow> leforce, yea i believe you should be able to run memtest from it
<Kow> leforce, but you have to boot to memtest - you cant do it from the ubuntu livesession
<tunnelguy> IRSteveB I had considered doing encryption once but decided it wasnt worth the effort so i cant help you...
<Kow> leforce, http://i.stack.imgur.com/Ppkup.png
<IRSteveB> Tried it both ways jelly-home - the old partition is standard dm-crypt which Ubuntu won't read (automatically).  I also had Ubuntu format another partition as LUKS and the old system can't read that at all.
<IRSteveB> Old system can't read as in it gets weird ioctl errors when I try
<jelly-home> IRSteveB: which version of cryptsetup is installed?
<leforce> kow, don't have that option. It just boots into install process where I can choose "Install" or "Try live"
<IRSteveB> cryptsetup 1.4.3 on Ubuntu, 1.6.0 on other system
<Kow> leforce, "You need to boot from live CD or USB. Press and hold any key while your computer is booting."
<Kow> that will bring up the menu, which is otherwise bypassed
<leforce> kow, just hold any key ?
<IRSteveB> Ok let me try a radically different angle... If I say 'to hell with this' and put on 11.10 instead of 12.10, then upgrade the kernel... what version will that get me?
<yoda83x> where is the anykey?
<Kow> leforce, yea but i like the esc key :)
<leforce> yoda83x, ..
<leforce> kow, hm.. can't install any program "Package operation failed"
<wilee-nilee> IRSteveB, 11.10 is end of life it will be a hassle
<IRSteveB> wilee-nilee: 12.10 is such a hassle it's unusable
<Kow> leforce, yea you definitely need to run memtest then - those sporadic errors are telling me some piece of hardware is not happy
<stupidBYdefault> is there any way to download youtube videos with ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Lorra> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 12.04.2 with kde 4.8.5 and I am interested in GUIs developed with java.swing. I don't quite like the default appereance of widgets and I found it can be changed with a method of the UIManager class. When I change this look and feel I am unable to move the window of my application, does anybody have a clue on why this happens? Thank you
<leforce> kow, alright Thanks for the help, I'll see what I can do
<rjeletto> hey folks how can i reset my sound driver?
<wilee-nilee> stupidBYdefault, video download helper a FF addon works well.
<veryhappy> My soundcard in my notebook works independent of my headphones, that means, my loudspeakers run all the time except i'm using another soundcard. when i stick my headphones in then my loudspeakers don't mute but still run further. does anyone have an idea for me?
<param> how to connect ubuntu server cloud image 12.04 to wi fi ?
<stupidBYdefault> so.. how do i install this FF addon and what is FF?
<Kow> leforce, good luck :)
<rjeletto> Yesterday I installed Ardour and I updated my ALSA driver to try and set up a MIDI interface but now everything is fucked and my sound isn't working at all
<wilee-nilee> stupidBYdefault, Firefox
<stupidBYdefault> aa.. tnx!
<IRSteveB> Maybe I should just shoehorn in a boot script to load my other partition directly and ignore crypttab and fstab.  Then I could get on to the next hassle - eradicating nouveau...
<veryhappy> rjeletto: do you remember what you did before you've shutdown your pc?
<rjeletto> veryhappy: nothing out of the ordinary
<rjeletto> it' strange because the sound didn't die when i updated ALSA
<leforce> kow, did some fast google and seems like the firmware is pretty much shit. But there is some kind of replacement using another firmware that is NOT by Corsiar
<minas> when I go to task manager, it says that 1.7 GB of memory are used. But if I sum the memory of the processes, it is less. Any thoughts?
<rypervenche> stupidBYdefault: You can use youtube-dl
<rjeletto> it was only after i tried to open an ardour project (which failed, but we'll go one step at a time here) that the sound stopped working
<bekks> minas: Whats the output of "free -m" then? USe a pastebin please.
<rypervenche> stupidBYdefault: It's a command line program.
<minas> bekks, ok
<veryhappy> rjeletto: sounds strange, perhaps that was something that lasted until you've shutdown
<blurk> minas, have you taken cache in to consideration? some memory is used for cache, but some times still refered to as "free"
<rjeletto> i've rebooted a few times and nothing's worked
<jpmh> llutz: ty - I know how to fix it - my question remains, why did it happen?
<rjeletto> and ALSA mixer won't open for me so i'm not even sure what to do
<param> how to connect ubuntu server cloud image 12.04 to wi fi ?
<hotmedal> Not really #ubuntu but I'm running gparted on my USB (14.9GB) which has a nuked partition table and possibly some physical problems. How long should gparted's attempt to recover all data take?
<rjeletto> also i've done full shutdowns and still no sound
<ClientAlive> When I installed ubuntu 12.04 dt on my lappy I see that an efi install goes smoothly when dong a default install. Now I want to do an efi install of the same on my desktop machine. The difference is, there are 3 disks on that system and I'll be raiding with mdadm and creating logical volumes on the raid with lvm2. When I tried to do an efi install on the machine about 6 mos ago i failed several times and ended up installing what I have now
<ClientAlive> (non efi). Can someone please advise on doing a successfull efi install of 12.04 dt under these conditions on that desktop machine?
<minas> bekks, here is free -m: http://pastebin.com/6pYrq2bz
<veryhappy> rjeletto: can you please try dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base alsa-utils?
<hotmedal> in other words, whe should I give up?
<bekks> param: Does your cloud server have a wifi adapter?
<rjeletto> k
<ClientAlive> *doing*
<param> how to check that ?
<param> i am running cloud on my same machine
<rjeletto> veryhappy: ran it in term and got no output
<bekks> minas: Actually, you have about 2GB free RAM.
<rjeletto> should i reboot and see what happens?
<veryhappy> rjeletto: no, try if alsamixer already shows up
<minas> bekks, I know. the problem is that the sum of the processes memory is less
<bekks> param: There is no need to contact me outside this channel.
<param> ok bekks
<bekks> minas: Less than what? 3.8GB-2GB=1.8GB roundabout. Thats whats used by your processes.
<minas> bekks, the sum of the processes memory is less that 1.8 GB
<bekks> minas: Then you summed up something else. :)
<param> bekks : do you gonna look into my problem ?
<minas> bekks, well I summed "memory" column from "monitor" program
<bekks> minas: Dont trust that application. Use "free -m" and "ps". :)
<minas> I'll try ps
<bekks> param: Just to get you right: You are running a cloud server image natively (not in a vm) on your host, at home?
<minas> bekks, do you know the option for ps to show memory used?
<rjeletto> word, so no alsamixer
<veryhappy> rjeletto: sounds as if you don't have alsamixer installed anymore of the system can't find alsamixer anymore
<param> i m running cloud server image on my VM
<bekks> minas: alsmost every option show the memory usage.
<param> i have setup a cloud using openstack
<bekks> param: Do you use virtualbox then?
<minas> bekks, I guess I am unlucky, I tried ps ax :p
<param> and using that cloud using ssh from my ubuntu terminal
<bekks> minas: use ps -ef e.g.
<param> no i dont have
<veryhappy> rjeletto: but perhaps we're thinking in the wrong direction, perhaps he just doesn't find any sound device?
<param> i used qemu for virtualization
<bekks> param: qemu? Havent used it for more than a decade. Sorry.
<rjeletto> i'm not sure, my sound settings are regitsering a dummy output
<rjeletto> i'm not getting anything through speakers or headphones
<bekks> param: qemu doesnt virtualize at all, it emulates.
<param> yes,
<param> i dont need virtualization
<rjeletto> I just wanted to use alsamixer to get in a little deeper and check
<bekks> param: Then dont tell us you do use it :)
<param> openstack does everything for me
<minas> bekks, that doesn't show memory usage - ps ux worked
<param> what i didnt got you
<veryhappy> rjeletto: i'm sorry i can't really help you in that way, i can only suggest you to check out your logs: boot log and other logs while startup of your pc perhaps there the error shows up
<MO_Handes> how to change a fat32 formatted usb drive label?
<param> i need to set up network internet card so that it connects to internet
<rjeletto> ok i'll check it out
<bekks> param: You said you are using a vm - you arent, since you arent using virtualization, but qemu.
<rjeletto> thanks a bunch veryhappy!
<rjeletto> much appreciated, have a nice day!
<wilee-nilee> MO_Handes, Gparted can set a label
<param> but its a virtual machine , that i setup using openstack , so its just a vm or you can call instance
<bekks> param: It is an emulated stack, it is no virtual machine. Just to get the terms right.
<param> ok bekks :
<param> so whats the solution to my problem
<Sach>  running pdf-viewer in wine.  it crashes everytime i save changes to a pdf.  how do i found out why?
<param> bekks :
<MoPac> Hello - I'm trying to understand how to edit the priority of package sources.  I have two sources for LIbreOffice with the same priority (500) and don't know how to put one first
<ioria> Sach: i think there is a wine channel
<Gromit> Sach: look at: http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/x258 point 3.5.1
<CrownWheel> Hey.  Looking for graphics support for Intel's GMA 3650 graphics accelerator.
<CrownWheel> Anyone know the latest status?
<CrownWheel> I've seen this, from June 2012.  Anything newer? http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/
<Gromit> Sach: and with new informations go to any wine channel, I think, there is more help available than in this channel
<Sach> Gromit: thanks!
<CrownWheel> Also, what does it mean for a 64-bit version of the distro to come with a "PAE kernel"?  Thought that only applied to 32-bit kernels...
<ClientAlive> what does it mean if a partion's mount point shows up as "/boot/efi"? I know what efi is. What I'm asking is - is that a partition inside a partition? Is it a directory inside the /boot partition? And, at what level of that is the file system formatting at?
<ClientAlive> what I'm getting at is - if I had to manually create /boot/efi on a machine, how would I do it properly?
<stan_man_can> I have no web server installed, just a VPN service, how can I redirect all HTTP requests to HTTPS ?
<hotmedal> Not really #ubuntu but I'm running gparted on my USB (14.9GB) which has a nuked partition table and possibly some physical problems. How long should gparted's attempt to recover all data take?  In other words, when should I give up?
<JohnyR1998> #ubuntu can someone help me? i installed ubntu and it keeps saying ubuntu had an internal error or something like this
<MoPac> JohnyR1998: When that pops up, can you click "details"?
<MoPac> JohnyR1998: Also, is this ubuntu running on its own, or in a virtual machine / under Windows etc?
<JohnyR1998> #ubuntu yes, it does
<root____> who
<JohnyR1998> and, i downloaded the version that runs installed on windows
<MoPac> JohnyR1998: What are the details of the error?
<JohnyR1998> but no virtual machine
<JohnyR1998> and i forgot to take them out of the details
<MoPac> JohnyR1998: Ah, so is the error message from Windows saying that the program Ubuntu had an error, or is this an Ubuntu error message?
<JohnyR1998> i'll explain
<minas> when extending a partition of the hard drive, can the partition be extended to the "left" or only  to the right?
<CrownWheel> Can I install a 32-bit video driver in a 64-bit version of the OS?
<root____> help
<param> hey johny
<CrownWheel> Will apt let me do that?
<root____> exit
<JohnyR1998> i downloaded the verson that installs ubuntu right from the windows desktop
<JohnyR1998> and i installed and when it rebooted it entered ubuntu
<ClientAlive> what is the name of the ubuntu devleoper channel exactly?
<JohnyR1998> but everytime i did anything, it said ubuntu has an internal error or something
<JohnyR1998> ans this is what happened
<JohnyR1998> does anyone know what to do?
<MoPac> minas: The last time I extended a partition (with gparted I think?), the way it did it was to move it left and then extend it right
<wilee-nilee> JohnyR1998, Wubi help is rather sparse here, I would try the ubuntu forums for best help as well.
<ClientAlive> well there has to be a place for more technical questions for ubuntu isn't there?
<DJones> ClientAlive: I think its #ubuntu-devel
<MoPac> minas: That happened automatically without me having to tell it to first move and then extend - I just told it to extend into all that space.  But it gave me a dialogue warning telling me that it was moving it left
<ClientAlive> good grief!
<ClientAlive> thank you
<JohnyR1998> oh so, no help here? :c
<CrownWheel> Whatever.  These live USB "installs" are great 'cuz I can just TRY stuff and reinstall the USB stick if it breaks everything...
<minas> MoPac, will grub get messed?
<wilee-nilee> JohnyR1998, Most of us dual boot with installs to partitions wubi is just a try out mode.
<MoPac> JohnyR1998: I don't know about the Windows installer much at all.  But I think if you want to get specific help for this, you're going to need to give the details of the error and not just say that it "has an internal error or something"
<MoPac> minas: probably a good idea to sudo update-grub after messing with partitions
<MoPac> minas: But the partition I extended/moved was my dedicated ubuntu boot partition, and I had no problems
<minas> MoPac, but I can't do it within ubuntu - i must use a boot usb
<JohnyR1998> ok i will get the error report and tomorrow ill bring the details
<minas> MoPac, so there won't be update-grub until I log in
<MoPac> minas: you can update grub on your main system from a live usb.  One sec; I'll get you a link
<JohnyR1998> thanks for the help guys
<ccvp> just pedegg'd both feet ,,,, have about 5ounces of skin powder ready to be "released" into the wind
<Antar> Hi
<MoPac> minas: Check out the extended guide here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels .  This is mostly about updating the kernel when you can't get into Ubuntu, but the mapping and binding part works to tell your live USB session to do things to your main system
<MoPac> minas: one word of caution: if you're using LUKS disk encryption, you might need to do a bit extra here
<pregier> Is there an ubuntu distro that works with new catalyst drivers on a radeon 6670?
<chisle> I am seeking info on how to turn off the Terminal exit "confirmation box"  in 12.04 Unity .
<minas> MoPac, I am not. thanks a lot
<minas> MoPac, I need to get space back that windos was using :)
<Antar> I am installed windows in my computer can create a live linux partition i am installed windows c:\ and want linux in D:\ can i do this
<MoPac> minas: no problem
<MoPac> I'm looking for help with elevating the priority of a package source re: apt-cache policy.  Any support would be appreciated
<CrownWheel> How can I tell which video driver I'm using?
<wilee-nilee> Antar, using drive letters is incorrect in linux as well it does not tell us whether D is a whole other HD.
<k1l> Antar: yes
<Antar> wilee-nilee i know
<MoPac> Antar: Are you trying just to have both Windows and Ubuntu on your computer, or are you trying to read the Ubuntu files WHILE you are using Windows?
<Antar> but i am now talking in windows not linux
<k1l> !dualboot | Antar
<ubottu> Antar: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Antar> i am trying to have both windows and ubuntu
<MoPac> k1l: If the issue is that he's trying to mount the Ubuntu filesystem, then this may be an ext driver issue rather than dual boot issue
<MoPac> Antar: In that case, the links above are where to look
<k1l> MoPac: i think he is thinking about to install it
<terabit> how I feel about ubuntu http://bit.ly/ddNy6G
<Antar> MoPac Thank you very much my friend :)
<arne_> Can someone help me to install Java in Ubuntu 12.10
<Seveas> k1l: technically it was trololololinks :)
<k1l> Seveas: im sorry i was not 100% correct on that one :)
<wilee-nilee> Antar, dual booting is rather easy once you understand the limitations of partition types as far as the number of, I have 5 OS's on my HD.
<CrownWheel> I see "lshw -c video" can show me the loaded graphics driver.
<CrownWheel> But shows me...no driver.
<ioria> arne_: go in Synaptic , type java and choose the sun oracle or the Open package
<CrownWheel> lshw says "configuration: latency=0" with no driver given...
<CrownWheel> And, again, is it possible to load a 32-bit driver in a 64-bit OS, since only the 32-bit "Cedarview" GMA 3650 driver seems to exist?
<ClientAlive> useless
<wilee-nilee> arne_, you can install java 7 or 8 if you want  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<pregier> Crown, you can try lessing around /var/log/Xorg.n.log, but that's not very efficient or fun
<BluesKaj> CrownWheel, install mesa-utils , then run glxinfo | grep OpenGL , in the console
<BluesKaj> CrownWheel, the version string is your driver
<wilee-nilee> arne_, this link might be helpful. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<pregier> Anyone know whether switching from 12.10 64-bit to 12.10 32-bit is very likely to make Catalyst drivers work on a 6XXX series radeon?
<adamk> pregier: It's unlikely the same driver compiled for a different architecture is going to make a difference.  What problem are you having with the driver in the first place?
<wilee-nilee> arne_, sory that link was for another nick, my bad
<KingMichael> shame on you guys for kicking terabit
<mrtux> hi
<KingMichael> shame i tell you
<mrtux> I NEED HELP
<pregier> adamk:  Unity won't load if I select any AMD driver sources in gnome-control-center; can't find any string matches for fglrx or catalyst anywhere in /lib/modules after installing the fglrx-* packages; fglrx-installer is not available at all via apt-get or apt-cache.
<mrtux> this is my probel with ubuntu: http://bit.ly/ddNy6G
<KingMichael> lol
<pregier> actually, it's compiz that won't load, I think, but it's the same overall effect
<pregier> I have to kill compiz and unity and launch stumpwm to switch back to "radeon" drivers
<BenBE> I have an issue with a 4TB drive connected via external USB2SATA adapter. The drive is only detected as 1.8TB as can be seen at http://pastebin.com/BbStMYKG - any idea on how to solve? Lubuntu 12.10 with Kernel 3.5.0-26; more recent kernels have the ame issue.
<adamk> pregier: Start by pastebin'ing your /var/log/Xorg.0.log from when you attempt to use the catalyst driver so we can see what's going on.
<pregier> meh, I just wanted to know if there was an obvious choice for ati/ubuntu.  If not, I won't waste anyone's time further; thanks for the info
<adamk> Well, for what it's worth, fglrx has worked here with Ubuntu 32-bit and 64-bit in the past.
<adamk> Oh, he left.  Guess he really didn't want to get it working.
<BenBE> Any idea on the HDD issue above?
<thumbtackthief> Hey--could use some help getting sublime to work when SSHing into a remote server (I can generally open files with the subl command).  Totally new to Ubuntu and whatnot--if nothing else, a little vocabulary help so I can make a smarter Google search would be great.  A little nervous about messing with sys files and whatnot; last time I messed up my computer pretty badly.
<tijs> BenBE it is a really complex one
<tijs> you should propably ask some kernel guys for that
<BenBE> tijs: Well, Only that the Hitachi 7K400 (4TB) drive is only detected as 1.8TB by the kernel, see dmesg log at http://pastebin.com/BbStMYKG
<tijs> yeah I looked
<BenBE> tijs: Any recommendations for any good(tm) kernel guys?
<krabador> ok people, i'm trying to boot usb keys of ubuntu 12.04 and kubuntu 12.04 in a sony vaio VPCEB3M1E/BQ
<krabador> it takes many minutes
<tijs> But I'm not really into the kernel stuff
<krabador> to run the live
<krabador> why?
<tijs> sorry for that
<krabador> some kind of uefi?
<tijs> Does it work on windows or other OS bdw?
<astran> hello I try to have skype on lubuntu 12,04, but there my mic is not recognized
<jacer> BenBE - is the drive setup to accommodate a gpt partition?
<CrownWheel> BluesKaj, Thanks.  I'll try mesa-utils.  As for the version string...the output of "lshw -c video" should contain the driver name in the "configuration" line.  But it doesn't.  It just says "latency=0".  I think it's using a generic VGA driver.
<tijs> astran
<astran> yes
<tijs> what do you see when you open sound>input in system preferences
<BluesKaj> lshw  doesn't always wotj for drivers , it's a hardware query, CrownWheel
<BluesKaj> err work
<CrownWheel> ah.
<BenBE> tijs: Not tested on Win7 yet.
<CrownWheel> does gltestperf come with the Mesa utils?
<astran> Audio intern stereo digital iec958
<BenBE> jacer: Originally came with MSDOS Partition table, but asked GParted to write a GPT one.
<astran> it's on maximum but the mic line doesn4t move
<arne_> Thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> BenBE, anything over 2 terabytes is gpt
<Cyanite_> Can someone help me out?
<tijs> Because, It might not be a misconfigured driver, so I recommend to try that. If this also not works than you dont have to go into the driver issue mess. Those problems are hard.
<adamk> Cyanite_: No one can help you if you don't say what your problem is.
<jacer> BenBE this may be dated information, but my understanding is you can't have an MBR on a GPT partition.  So if you're installing your bootloader onto the 4TB drive it will not format it as GPT.
<BenBE> wilee-nilee: msdos was what gparted originally suggested when I asked it to write a new partTbl.
<adac> which upnp server do you use?
<wilee-nilee> BenBE, gparted is an app it does not suggest anything you have to know what you are doing.
<BenBE> jacer: Having it connected as data drive; thus MBR not interesting right now.
<Cyanite_> Sorry, I'm having issues getting Ubuntu INSTALLED. I'm trying to get 12.10 installed on my windows 7 machine on a dualboot. The issue is, when I get to the "finalizing installation" screen, I get a gpu lockup, fails to idle certain things, and it says it's switching to PBE or something but never does. If it's any help, I've had trouble doing other OS's as well. Even the windows 8 upgrade doesn't work on my machine. Specs- GTX 580, 
<BenBE> wilee-nilee: I know; just said what the GUI defaulted to.
<jacer> BenBE when you mkpart you need to flag it as GPT
<tijs> wow Cyanite that sound crappy
<tijs> what machine do you have?
<BenBE> Cyanite_: Try to add the noacpi parameter when booting the install medium.
<tijs> good one
<CrownWheel> In the UpdateManger, can you mark packages as "do not update" or "stop showing this to me" ?
<wilee-nilee> CrownWheel, you can lock stuff in synaptic, which you will probably have to install if you are using the latest releases
<krabador> hi, in a sony vaio, i'm in ubuntu 12.04 live, i can't mount on terminal this type of partition
<krabador> /dev/sda2   *    27678720    27883519      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<CrownWheel> wilee-nilee, thanks.  Is that a context menu option when you mark a package?
<wilee-nilee> CrownWheel, I forget exactly where I'm on W8 at the moment I can't check.
<mangdood> Hi, any word on Tomboy Sync and Ubuntu Notes? I can't seem to get them to sync because the sync address for Ubuntu One doesn't exist any more.
<krabador> some people with vaio and ubuntu?
<k1l> mangdood: that sync was shut down iirc
<CrownWheel> huh.  no gltestperf.   Any idea what package that's in?
<SultansElephant> mangdood: they discontinued syncng tomboy with ubuntu one
<SultansElephant> theres a bunch of other new things on the horizon, they've got like sync with Nitro for ex
<SultansElephant> mangdood: http://ow.ly/j6Deh
<Guest24452> hi, I've been gtting an intermittent problem with my netbook, seemingly at random the built-in keyboard gets ignored, it's not a loose connection problem, because it works if I switch user, any suggestions?
<drops78> yeah
<drops78> wtf
<mangdood> I guess it's a bad idea to stay out of news when using open source software :X
<CrownWheel> BluesKaj, got vendor and renderer info from glxinfo.  No "driver" listed.
<CrownWheel> vendor is VMWare.  Renderer is Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe
<CrownWheel> don't know what to do with that.
<mangdood> CrownWheel: IT might be a good idea to paste the infomation into pastebin
<drops78> do you heard me?
<k1l> !ask | drops78
<ubottu> drops78: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mangdood> CrownWheel: http://pastebin.com/ so he can read the info for himself
<wilee-nilee> drops78, are you sure you are on the right channel
<drops27> pas ur non
<drops27> premiere utilisation
<mangdood> Wait, Nitro is proprietary and open source
<drops78> commentutiliser un terminal sur ubuntu
<DJones> !fr | drops78
<ubottu> drops78: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<drops78> ok thanks
<Cyanite_> Can someone query me, need some assistance :\
<MoPac> Cyanite_: What do you need assistance with?
<CrownWheel> mangdood, thanks.  I'll hold off on pastebin 'till I have something intelligent to put up there.
<DarkTan> ok...this gonna be interesting. running 5.10 PPC on a G3 iBook. the ethernet port is physically broken, so i am attempting to install a LinkSys WirelessG USB adapter. but i'm going to need to install everything via USB.
<surio> DarkTan: Good luck.. Doable!
<inashdeen> hi there, I have a whole lot of problem building a .deb package. I used debuild, but it kept on saying missing file dh_install. I am clueless. I can use dpkg -b, (much easier) , but that result in bad package + unsigned + certain file prevented from moving. what can I do? can some one help me :( ?
<k1l> DarkTan: ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ryaden> asdf
<ryaden> hi
<DarkTan> k1l it's an ooooold machine. i tried every PPC version, moving one back each timne. 5.10 was the first to install
<CrownWheel> a'ight.
<ryaden> Question, After updating ubuntu my Wireless card does not work anymore
<CrownWheel> BluesKaj, glxinfo at http://pastebin.com/0WATVbvJ
<JesseH> Hello loves
<surio> part
<theadmin> inashdeen: Try #ubuntu-packaging
<inashdeen> theadmin: tq
<JesseH> I wonder if michio kaku uses ubuntu
<krabador> hi, i've that sony VPCEB4C4E pcg-71211m
<krabador> and ubuntu 12.04 and kubuntu 12.04 are really slow
<krabador> on live on boot
<k1l> krabador: live systems use to be slower. try a regular install
<minas> JesseH, he using ubuntu from a parallel universe
<MoPac> krabador: Do you mean on live USB and also when booted normally?
<CrownWheel> BluesKaj, Just for fun, my lshw output, which I expected to list the driver under "configuration" http://pastebin.com/6CdDjXQN
<krabador> k1l, MoPac , yes, but live session boot, takes 7-8 minutes
<krabador> with an athlon xp 3000+  and 512 mbram and usb 1.1 it takes 2 minutes
<k1l> krabador: that is due to the slow usb read speak
<MoPac> krabador: I'm running on a VPCF and haven't had problems
<MoPac> krabador: (by which I mean, I've had tons of problems, just not this one)
<krabador> k1l, MoPac ok, pearhaps some uefi/efi
<krabador> or partition type ?
<wilee-nilee> krabador, you have usb1 maybe?
<krabador> uit seems don't want mount /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3 partition, of the only disk present
<riobe>  #libgdx
<krabador> partitions are like that
<riobe> Oops
<krabador> /dev/sda2   *    27678720    27883519      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<krabador> wilee-nilee, not
<DarkTan> it seems i will be needing a new USB cable before i can undertake this endeavor
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621184/
<krabador> that's the disk
<krabador> i cant' mount it in live
<krabador> in anyway
<st0ne> ;)
<DarkDAddyT> oy. this install has me all messed up
<harrisr> how can i burn iso to disc to so it can be read in mac
<DarkDaddyT> it wont install from flash drive if i use ISOtoUSB, wont install correctly if i use the windows installer, and wont install at all if i use pendrivelinux
<DarkDaddyT> anyone have any guesses for me? it loads up in the post and says no default or ui configuration file found
<harrisr> how can i burn iso to disc to so it can be read in mac
<amigamia> hi i accidently selected for an available partition to install this os with the grub and now i cant get to my primary partition with ubuntu. this is very critical. what can i do?
<theadmin> harrisr: Any way at all, any disc burner will do :/
<harrisr> i need mac os x journaled
<harrisr> theadmin,
<k1l> harrisr: journaled on a disc?
<yarg1337> Hello
<amigamia>  hi i really made a big mistake i think. i dont necessisarily understand grub however i think i understand what it is and does. what happened is this. i had an availble partition and i installed something to test on that partition. it asked me to install grub and i said yes. i already had grub installed from the default os. now i cant access that os at all. is there a solutoin
<amigamia> i have to get to the ubuntu partition
<dr_willis> amigamia:  use a live cd and use the boot-repair tool
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yarg1337> I have a minor problem where, whenever I reboot my computer, the keyboard brightness is at max and i have to turn it down. can ubuntu boot without having the bright keyboard?
<vinci98> hi
<c|oneman> yarg1337: lol
<dr_willis> yarg1337:  are you sure the keyboard can even be controlled by software for its backlights?
<c|oneman> high end gaming keyboard?
<tunnelguy> yarg1337 are there keyboard drivers for windows?
<yarg1337> No
<yarg1337> Macbook keyboard
<Kow> yarg1337, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987790
<dr_willis> No to which of the 3 questions.. ;)
<yarg1337> I'm not Thanks kow
<yarg1337> Wait
<harrisr> what is the best program to burn iso
<yarg1337> That made no sense
<dr_willis> My G15 has a backlight... not controable by software.
<Kow> yarg1337, correct it did not :)
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hifi_> hallo
<harrisr> what is the best program to burn iso
<harrisr> what is the best program to burn iso
<tunnelguy> dr_willis are you using gnome15?
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with audio of my notebook, on windows i hear with headphone and speekers, in xubuntu i can hear only with speeker but with headphone the volume is zero o think.. hoto fix?
<dr_willis> tunnelguy:  15?
<dr_willis> tunnelguy:  i have a G15 Keyboard.
<tunnelguy> dr_willis its a project to support the g series keyboards
<dr_willis> and yes. i know of the software for it.  from what i recall the backlight was not controable by the software.
<tunnelguy> dr_willis my g510 is controllable by it so i dont know why not...
<dr_willis> the lcd lighting was. but not the backlight. but im not using the keyboard any more.
<dr_willis> Could be my G15 was one of the originals out.  I set the backlight with the buttons on the keyboard and it stays set. I think even if i move it to other machines.
<dr_willis> but its in the closet for now
<k1l> !patience | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<tunnelguy> is there a page on how the bot works/commands? i like this bot
<dr_willis> the letters were wearing off.. i put replacement stickers on the keys. so the backlight isent much of a light any more either. :0
<dr_willis> !bot > tunnelguy
<ubottu> tunnelguy, please see my private message
<acovrig> where do I get alsamixer (cli-only system), I can't find it in apt-file or apt-get; ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<adamk> acovrig: alsamixer is from the alsa-utils package.
<Kow_> alsa-utils: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<acovrig> adamk, thanks, that did it
<mnms_> hi guys
<mnms_> i've started using vim and i have little problem with command-t plugin
<mnms_> i cannot use arrow keys with command-t
<mnms_> someone has similar problem ?
<harrisr> what does reset by peer mean
<metap0d> harrisr: This just means the person sent an RST packet ... which basically means like a sudden and abrupt drop of connection
<stan_man_can> Is there any way to save iptables?
<metap0d> harrisr: It's the technical way of saying they just abruplty closed their connection
<harrisr> why did someone send that to me
<west> how do I use the same user name on my android irc and xchat, in the registered python chanle
<harrisr> west
<harrisr> log out of this and sign in on android
<jelly-home> west: you can't use the same nickname simultaneously, but you can use the same freenode nickserv account.
<west> ok but then how do use the same registered nick name from my computer.
<jelly-home> you can work around that by setting up an irc-specific proxy ("bouncer") like znc, and connecting all irc clients to that one
<Frozenlock> Gentlemen, I have a problem... I have a webserver on a ubuntu machine. I can see that googlebot is reaching my network (I see it in my router logs), but I can't for the life of me find out why my webserver don't answer it. Is there a way to check if the server is indeed receiving the connection? Every other proxy I tried works flawlessly... but the googlebot connection seems to get killed everytime. :(
<west> but I can use the same nick computer by signing out of the android app?
<jelly-home> sure, if only one is connected at a time, the nick can be reused
<jelly-home> west: or be lazy like some people and have west, west-phone, west-work, west-home, west-momsplace, etc
<west> what's the command to sign in here with my nick name its jokersmile
<jelly-home> west: read /msg nickserv help
<OerHeks> Frozenlock, one thing i can think of is robots.txt that holds exclusion for searchrobots
<west> thanks all
<jelly-home> west: after you identify, just change the nick with /nick jokersmile
<mpathy> hey there.. I have some kind of slapstick error message.. http://www7.pic-upload.de/17.03.13/emca53yq97e.png
<harrisr> why did someone reset my connection
<Frozenlock> OerHeks: thanks, but I didn't add any robots.txt. Going to <my-website.com>/robots.txt will also return a 404 error.
<mpathy> It says "the report belongs to a program which is not installed anymore" - this is displayed every start
<Surox> :S
<mpathy> How can I end this?
<Tiitus> Hello everyone, I just deleted my 2 scsi drives with parted magic, got rid of everything that was on it before (winserver2k3), now after I installed linux on the fresh drives, it goes straight to "cannot be displayed in current video mode". I've gone through every option in my bios and I cant change my resolution or boot in safe mode... what do i do ?
<Tiitus> from what i can read it's something to do with grub, but I have no idea how i would mess with grub if I can't even load the command line for linux, theres nothing i can do
<Tiitus> And how do I get an invite to #ubuntuhelp ? Thanks
<ChogyDan> Hello.  Is there a way to cache a specific website?  Maybe using something like polipo?
<DarkTan> anyone know where i can download ndiswrapper for 8.04 from a windows computer?
<ChogyDan> !offline | DarkTan
<ubottu> DarkTan: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> DarkTan, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<DarkTan> ChogyDan, that only has i386 and AMD64, i'm on an iBook,
<Frozenlock> Is there any anti-ddos or firewall that could have blocked googglebot?
<DarkTan> OerHeks and ChogyDan thanks, but PPC is new territory, not sure is i386 is equivalant?
<DocPlatypus> had Chromium act up on me. killed it, tried to restart, and now I get: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 460: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<OerHeks> DarkTan, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/powerpc/ndiswrapper-common/1.50-1ubuntu1
<OerHeks> i am not sure those packages are still online
<stupidBYdefault> Hello.. where is saved new playlist of rhythembox music player? (Ubuntu 12.04 lts)
<DarkTan> OerHeks, well i just downloaded something, that says "all" so hopefully that does the trick
<DarkTan> this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB54GS_v1_%26_v2 should still apply right?
<OerHeks> DarkTan, looks valid for your Hardy install
<DarkTan> OerHeks, okay, thanks
<WACOMalt-mobile> Hi folks. I have a flashdrive with Ubuntu on it. I am wondering is it possible to make it persistant AFTER you have made the drive?
<DocPlatypus> fixed. reinstall of chromium and all its dependencies did it... whatever it was.
<WACOMalt-mobile> Specifically this is on my phone using an app called DriveDroid, but it should act in exactly the way it would normally
<WACOMalt-mobile> as it creates a standard UMS partition
<somnambu1ant> anyone know where gigolo mounts smb shares?.. seems to be know ~/.gvfs even thouse i have gvfs-fuse installed..
<somnambu1ant> this is on xubuntu btw
<galloflaco> stupid comp00ter runs not so good when I have 3d acceleration checked on the VM
<galloflaco> grrrrrrrrr
<CrownWheel> Ubuntu channel, I just installed to HD, from a Live USB stick...and now my mouse and keyboard don't work.  Worked fine under Live.  Advice?
<CrownWheel> kbd works fine in BIOS.  Mouse and kbd both work fine (right now) under Live, 12.04.
<Yarg1337> Hello
<Yarg1337> So
<PengunCSC> hello
<Yarg1337> When an update to the Linux kernel is released, does ubuntu distribute it
<PengunCSC> I wonder why the cover art plugin is disabled and has a "no etry" sign beside it?
<PengunCSC> in Rhythembox :-)
<jelly-home> Yarg1337: not directly.  They pick all the nice updates, and backport them into their own tree.  A later Ubuntu release will pick up the newer kernel.
<Yarg1337> So 12.04 will always be on 3.4.0?
<ni291187> how to install Java on 12.10
<CrownWheel> Anyone up for a basic mouse&keyboard question?
<PengunCSC> CrownWheel,  shoot
<21WAABE4A> How can I get libquazip headers on 12.04 LTS?
<harrisr> what format do dvd and cd have to be in so mac and linux and windows can read it with iso burned
<CrownWheel> PengunCSC, Just installed to HD, from a Live USB stick.  Now...no mouse.  No kbd.  They work fine under Live (as in, right now).  And kbd works in the BIOS, before boot.
<adamk> 21WAABE4A: Install libquazip0-dev
<21WAABE4A> It's not in the repository for 12.04
<21WAABE4A> So I'm having difficulty finding a way.
<PengunCSC> CrownWheel - weird
<CrownWheel> I see some others had this problem, and had to install drivers.
<CrownWheel> But I'm not using anything exotic.
<amigamia> listen. i am trying to recover this ubuntu build. i have a bootable usb using unetbootin
<PengunCSC> CrownWheel - are they connected to a KVM??
<CrownWheel> lsmod shows (I think) the current mouse as: psmouse
<amigamia> what can i do to save my partition?
<CrownWheel> no.  no KVM.
<amigamia> to access it?
<CrownWheel> USB mouse.  And a USB adapter for PS2 kbd.
<CrownWheel> Liek, this USB->kbd adapter worked on a Raspberry Pi.  And it worked under Live.  It should still work.
<anonymous_> what
<adamk> 21WAABE4A: Then you'll either have to find a PPA that has it, or install libquazip from source.
<PengunCSC> CrownWheel: is this a clean install or an upgrade
<PengunCSC> ?
<CrownWheel> Clean install to a newly partitioned HD.
<LoneTrooper> HI, Is there a way in ubuntu or ubuntu based distros to change speed for each cores in CPU? I have AMD cpu and ATI card and graphic driver seems to control speed of each cores. I have propriety drivers from amd's website latest 13.1 but there is no option for this. In Windows i could do that cos control panel had all features. In linux control panel is striped. Hard info program shows that only 2nd core works at full speed but i want
<LoneTrooper> to set all cores to full speed. Anyone can help me?
<CrownWheel> hmm.  simple solution suggested on a ubuntuforums post.  I did NOT try unplugging/replugging the devices after boot to try and force detection.  But I did restart...and they should have been detected then.
<CrownWheel> Bailing for a minute, while I reboot and try simple workaround first.
<mibofra> hi , can I autohide the unity bottom panel^
<mibofra> *?
<21WAABE4A> adamk: yeah, seems so.
<PengunCSC> CrownWheel: what if you unplug the mouse and plug it back in?
<PengunCSC> can anyone help me with Rhythembox plugins?
<mibofra> PengunCSC, which problems crate them?
<PengunCSC> some plugins are grayed out with a "no entry" sign on them
<PengunCSC> mibofra: I don't know
<mibofra> maybe they aren't suitable
<mibofra> PengunCSC, an example of one in that conditions?
<PengunCSC> mibofra: Rhythembox 2.96 on 12.04
<PengunCSC> mibofra: Cover Art
<PengunCSC> mibofra: Python Comsole
<MoPac> Hi all -- I've gotten qutie confused and frustrated with apt-preferences, and I would be eternally grateful to anyone who could help me prioitize a package origin
<mibofra> PengunCSC, strange
<PengunCSC> mibofra: BTW - you can AutoHide the Unity Launcger
<LoneTrooper> Im getting graphics tablet on Tuesday made by Sweex. Anyone have this or similar graphics tablet working in linux?
<CrownWheel> aww...Ubuntu starts up with no ssh enabled?
<CrownWheel> (sshd, I mean)
<mibofra> PengunCSC, yes but I need to autohide the bottom panel, or I've to integrate an app in the global menu
<adamk> CrownWheel: Not by default, no.
<west> hello
<MoPac> I have two repositories for the LibreOffice package -- universe and a launchpad ppa.  I want the launchpad ppa version, NOT the universe version.  I have put the ppa at the top of my sources.list.  I have also edited apt-preferences to say Package: libreoffice* Pin: origin "launchpad" Pin-Priority: 1001
<LoneTrooper> So far in xubuntu i can use printer/scanner , wireless gamepad and i wonder if graphics tablet will work
<MoPac> But it's not working: apt-cache policy STILL puts the universe package on top, and it lists *both* versions at 1001 priority and BOTH repositories at 500 priority
<CrownWheel> adamk, probably wise.  But it means I can't troubleshoot my mouse-and-kbd-don't-work problem remotely.
<CrownWheel> Actually...no ping reply either.  I'm not sure the network interface is up yet, before login.
<Intergage> I <3 Linux.
<LoneTrooper> me 2
<MoPac> Right now, I hate it
<LoneTrooper> so far no serious issues here
<Intergage> I can't believe I spent SO many years hating it :(
<Intergage> Bloody learning curve.
<LoneTrooper> hating it or haxing it
<PengunCSC> CrownWheel: Have you checked the BIOS for relevant settings (like Legacy USB support etc.
<MoPac> I don't mind having to learn how to change something.  I mind when no one can actually tell me what to change, and online guides to making changes are either outdated or just wrong
<Intergage> I just fixed a major SAN problem I have been having for about a year with a simple xubuntu install :D
<Intergage> And a little bit of research.
<Intergage> LoneTrooper: Hating it.. with a 't'
<LoneTrooper> well thx for reminding me that
<wmp> hello, how to send bug ticket to pulseaudio?
<maestrojed> I could use some help getting my sound card working. It worked in Ubuntu10, I upgraded to Ubuntu12. Most research and previous help has implied pulse audio is not working properly. I was also trying to install alsa drivers for the Asus Xonar DX but the instructions are over my head and I get errors not far into the the process.
<kriskropd> so, I'm using xscreensaver carousel on two widescreen displays via command line. Does anyone know how I can make the circle bigger? It seems constrained to a relatively small portion of the screen no matter how many images i add to -count
<lop> hi everybody, well i have a problem, i screwd my ubuntu LTS 10.04 up and i dont know how to fix it, ok well what i did was i deleted tmp folder and now i get  "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself." and cant get my ubuntu back and im going to faint if i wont be able to get it back
<Richturd> anyone know about running Ubuntu on a Eeepc 701
<ChogyDan> lop, deleting your /tmp folder should be fine.  Maybe just reboot
<Richturd> anybody??
<lop> hey I did i get the same message all the time what to do ? ChogyDan help ?? please
<lop> i get Options:
<lop> 1. Run in low-graphics mode for just one session.
<lop> 2. Reconfigure graphics.
<lop> 3. Troubleshoot the error.
<lop> 4. Exit to console login."
<FloodBot1> lop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> lop: did you try some of those options?
<lop> yes first one doesnt do anytrhing
<Richturd> Does anyone know how I can install a better version of ubuntu for my low memory Eeepc
<lop> 2 as well
<ChogyDan> Richturd: try xubuntu
<Richturd> whats xubuntu?
<lop> 3 i dont know what that means
<ChogyDan> lop: maybe take a look at your Xorg.0.log file, and see if there are any errors
<ChogyDan> !xubuntu > Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd, please see my private message
<lop> well how to do that ?
<lop> well i get lots of stuff but dont know how to read it
<lop> would recovery mode fix the problem ?
<ChogyDan> lop: can you pastebin it?
<lop> nope because im on different laptop right now and the other is screwed
<Ben64> lop: what directory exactly did you delete, and why, and how?
<lop> tmp
<Ben64> /tmp ?
<lop> yes
<Ben64> why and how
<lop> and all went blank
<lop> becasue im an idiot and it was mistake
<Ben64> ... and how did you delete it
<lop> rm -r
<flubab> what is the protocol for getting help here?
<CrownWheel> ISSUES WITH XUBUNTU INSTALL.  I installed to HD, from Live and my kbd and mouse didn't work.
<CrownWheel> Reinstalling.
<ChogyDan> lop: do you see any errors in your Xorg.0.log file?
<seednode> flubab, ask your question
<CrownWheel> During install, saw this: Error opening fiel for reading...CRITICAL  ... unable to create /root/.cache/dconf   dconf will not work.
<flubab> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, and for some reason I can't use the laptop screen WITHOUT an external monitor
<seednode> Did the monitor work during install?
<CrownWheel> So...what's up with that?  Why can't it create files in a brand new root partition?
<flubab> it works fine as long as I connect an additional monitor, then change display settings and apply
<flubab> no, but I hoped that drivers would solve that after it was installed
<CrownWheel> Oh, sorry.  I created a / partition.  Root should just be a subdirectory.
<live> hello
<lop> well not really
<Ben64> CrownWheel: why are you using root
<KI4RO> flubab, Sounds to me like you have a bad display
<jasonsmr_> hello ubuntu channel, anyone have experiance with server monitoring tools? Such as Nagios based Ganglia, for use in monitoring Database productivity and struggeling apps like Apache, etc.
<flubab> bad in what way?
<CrownWheel> Ben64, I'm not.
<CrownWheel> It's part of the filesystem, being created at install time.
<Ben64> " unable to create /root/.cache/dconf "
<Ben64> it shouldn't be doing that at install
<CrownWheel> huh.  well...that's what the Live installer is doing.
<Ben64> hmm, did you make the partition a weird filesystem? or using raid or something unusual?
<flubab> it functions fine as the only monitor in windows 8, and it functions fine as the primary monitory in a dual monitor setup in ubuntu...it just doesn't work as the ONLY monitor in ubuntu
<jasonsmr_> Im currently thinking* about comming over from a SLES_11_SP2 based environment thats basicly openSUSE
<CrownWheel> Ben64, like I say, I tried this install earlier today.  Got no mouse&kbd in the new install.  Now I'm paying more attention during install, I catch this error. Any clue how to avoid it?  Or whether it's connected to my input device failure?
<Ben64> CrownWheel: did you make the partition a weird filesystem? or using raid or something unusual?
 * mint_ flails
<CrownWheel> Single SSD drive.  No RAID.  I thought the partition scheme I used was standard.  As per https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/directory-tree.html
<CrownWheel> partitions for /, /user, /home, /var, /tmp, and swap.
<Ben64> CrownWheel: that particular error has no relevance to input, but not being able to create files could have a lot more problems
<histo> Whats the recommended package to install gnash plugin?
<CrownWheel> Ben64, agreed.
<ChogyDan> lop: maybe you could delete your /etc/X11/xorg.cong file (ie, by changing the name)
<CrownWheel> so, like, if Vanna White was here, I'd buy a clue.  I mean, what next?
<Ben64> CrownWheel: what version of ubuntu?
<CrownWheel> I actually set this install up to "download updates during install", hoping that the relevant package (for my generic mouse&kbd) would be re-downloaded at install time.
<lop> ChogyDan ok ill try that
<CrownWheel> 12.04.  Xubuntu, actually.  But it's Ubuntu at heart...
<Industrial> Is there an application that can wake me up if I suspend my laptop? Given leave the lid open.
<Ben64> CrownWheel: have you verified md5sum
<CrownWheel> yeah, I did.  It checked out.
<CrownWheel> Also, I was running it Live off a USB stick for, like 2 days now.
<CrownWheel> The whole point of the exercise is to try the Cedertrail video drivers for Intel GMA3650, 'cuz they require a kernel upgrade/replacement, and can't be done under Live.
<CrownWheel> I feel like the clock's been turned back to 1998, where I run into unsupported video hardware and now unsupported basic input hardware.  WTF, you know?  I thought we were past this...
<Haso> anyone remember how to select the destination folder with wget?
<Ben64> Haso: man wget
<Ben64> CrownWheel: laptops are silly
<CrownWheel> word they are.  But this is actually an Atom mini PC.  Maybe sillier still...
<lop> ChogyDan: i got only xorg.conf.failsafe
<Haso> Ben64: i can't find shit
<Ben64> Haso: don't need the language
<flubab> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, and for some reason I can't use the laptop screen WITHOUT an external monitor; it functions fine as the only monitor in windows 8, and it functions fine as the primary monitory in a dual monitor setup in ubuntu...it just doesn't work as the ONLY monitor in ubuntu. Any ideas?
<kriskropd> so, I'm using xscreensaver carousel on two widescreen displays via command line. Does anyone know how I can make the circle bigger? It seems constrained to a relatively small portion of the screen no matter how many images i add to -count
<lop> ChogyDan: should i change the name of that
<Tiitus> Hello Ben64: Cleared my e326 server 8848 with (2x 73gb 10krpm scsi drives) using parted magic, after i installed ubuntu fresh, I just get a cannot display video on my screen, there's no way for me see a command line or change my vga/resolution in the bios either...kinda stuck...
<Ben64> Tiitus: why me? there are 1753 other people here
<CrownWheel> ha.
<Tiitus> cause you're the only one answeing pplz questions haha
<Tiitus> maybe crownwheel can be of some assistance :P\
<Tiitus> I'm just so stuck, the internet has NOTHING for me
<CrownWheel> I'd advise you to try logging in via ssh from another computer.  But I'm not sure when Ubuntu kicks on its sshd.
<CrownWheel> and I gather it's not enabled by default, so you'd have to be able to log in once to enable it.
<nomike> hi
<CrownWheel> I'm in exactly the same boat right now, with a new install that won't recognize my kbd&mouse...
<Myrtti> CrownWheel: after installing it.
<Myrtti> CrownWheel: it's not indeed enabled or installed by default.
<Jim7991> if there are packages *-dev, *-doc how do I view the documentation after installing the *-doc package?
<histo> Jim7991: man package
<Ben64> CrownWheel: it might help to have a usb keyboard available
<histo> Jim7991: usually the doc stuff is man files or in /usr/share/doc
<kriskropd> Tiitus: if you cannot see your bios or POST - that means bad hardware ; do you have another video output port?
<Tiitus> I can see the bios, i have a internal ati xl something
<Tiitus> its just as soon as the bios is done, it goes into ubuntu and black screen
<CrownWheel> Myrtti, thanks.
<Ben64> lop: so i installed 10.04 on a virtual machine
<kriskropd> Tiitus: what haopens when you hit ctrl+alt+f1?
<Jim7991> histo the package is libcrypto++ and there is no man page for it after installing it and it's documentation
<Ben64> lop: deleted the /tmp directory, and it sure breaks everything. protip - don't sudo remove things
<CrownWheel> Ben, I have an actual USB mouse available...and it's no help.  I'm afraid I've got a deeper issue with that "cannot create /root/whatever/dconf" error at install.
<kriskropd> happens*
<Tiitus> kriskprod: 1 sec ill find out
<lop> Ben64: well i wont never again
<Ben64> CrownWheel: on my system theres nothing there, so that specific thing isn't the problem
<lop> Ben64: is there any hope ?
<Ben64> lop: i should have made a snapshot, but i'll reinstall now and see if some files can be re-created to fix it
<lop> Ben64: ill wait thank you , please help
<Ben64> lop: btw, you have about a month to upgrade to 12.04 or you won't get any updates anymore
<juan_> hi guys
<juan_> i have a problem
<juan_> any can help me?
<lop> Ben64: im waiting for gnome edition
<kriskropd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> lop: already exists, its in 12.10
<CrownWheel> Ben64, thanks for checking on that dconf file.
<juan_> kriskropd: i have Ubuntu 12.04.2
<lop> Ben64: the new one thatś coming
<juan_> kriskropd: but delay to detect battery in my laptop
<juan_> and delay apears wireless list in network manager
<lop> Ben64: remix
<CrownWheel> New install finished.  Once again, no mouse.  No keyboard.  f'ing mysterious.
<CrownWheel> I even went through the "keyboard layout" detection thing in the installer this time.
<juan_> I have ubuntu 12.04.2 but the battery icon is slow to recognize the battery of my laptop, where network-manager delay in showing the list of networks
<SonikkuAmerica> CrownWheel: What !version and !flavor?
<Tiitus> kriskropd: I tried ctrl+alt+f1,2,3,4 still nothing
<CrownWheel> SonikkuAmerica, Xubuntu.  v12.04.
<Tiitus> Although, i heard the harddrive sort of start doing something
<CrownWheel> Just tried installing to HD from Live USB.
<SonikkuAmerica> CrownWheel: Hardware?
<juan_> guys
<juan_> recommend installing the 3.6.5 kernel in Ubuntu 12.04 to enhance intel hd graphics
<Tiitus> juan_: what about for ati xl ?
<Tiitus> juan_: running an e326 8488
<juan_> not have an ATI card
<maestrojed> where do you see driver information in Ubuntu12. I am having issues with my sound card that I can't fix. I don't what drivers its using
<juan_> only Intel HD Graphics
<CrownWheel> SonikkuAmerica,  Atom D2700.
<kriskropd> Tiitus: one of two things is happening, either your os is not getting through boot or your display is not working
<CrownWheel> Specifically, https://www.mitxpc.com/proddetail.asp?prod=EKIAD2700DCM350&cat=117
<juan_> Tiitus: recommend installing the 3.6.5 kernel in Ubuntu 12.04 to enhance intel hd graphics
<SonikkuAmerica> CrownWheel: Did your KB and mouse work when you installed it?
<kriskropd> Tiitus: you should try sshing in, do you have a static ip for it? you can also try pinging it
<CrownWheel> Yes.  KB&mouse work under the 12.04 Live USB stick that I just installed from.
<Tiitus> kriskropd: When I read, people were mentionning the grub not loading, not sure how i could play around with that
<CrownWheel> Just...not once I boot from my sda SSD harddrive.
<Tiitus> kriskropd: How can i assh in if i have not even seen the first ubuntu screen
<kriskropd> Tiitus: you would need to boot from a live cd and chroot into your system to fix grub, if that were the case
<Tiitus> kriskropd: When I tried booting from a live cd, the same thing happens, it goes straight no cannot display video mode
<kriskropd> Tiitus: sshing ia just a shot in the dark
<SonikkuAmerica> CrownWheel: I would tell you to type something, but if you can't interact at all... try a different KB and mouse
<kriskropd> Tiitus: if you cannot boot the livecd, idk what to tell you
<Tiitus> kriskropd: I'll give it another shot and see what happens with live cd
<CrownWheel> SonikkuAmerica, see, this is what's so mysterious.  It works under Live.  Works under the friggin' BIOS.  Then, when OS loads from HD, the KBD lights actually go out.
<CrownWheel> I can dig up a little "travel mouse".  gimme' a sec...
<kriskropd> also, maybe ty a different livecd - your disc could be corrupt
<kriskropd> try*
<Ben64> lop: it really messes stuff up, don't know how to fix
<lop> Ben64: can you tell me how can i get full access to my harddrive just to copy all stuff or the bad news is that i can forget all the stuff it gone hope not ?
<Ben64> lop: all your data is fine. you can access it with a livecd or liveusb or something like that
<Ben64> lop: actually.... might have a way to fix it
<lop> Ben64: well that´s ... great!
<lop> Ben64: how ?
<Ben64> lop: can you tell me what you have in /tmp
<saki`> hmmm
<lop> Ben64: i deleted it i dont remeber
<saki`> anyone here do vfx work?
<Ben64> lop: i mean whats in there right now
<lop> Ben64: wait please
<CrownWheel> SonikkuAmerica, okay.  tried a 2nd USB mouse.  Same deal.  No go.
<Ben64> lop: you should be able to get to a console with CTRL+ALT+F1
<saki`> i got to wondering why adobe products aren't being ported to linux
<CrownWheel> It has power.  Red LED comes on. But no response from Ubuntu.
<saki`> found a number of threads that were fairly interesting in that regard
<saki`> especially on the adobe forums themselves
<CrownWheel> saki`, I just saw a "NOTE" on the Adobe Flash Playre download page.  Said v11.2 would be the last version ported to Linux.
<saki`> a bunch of people practically clawing at the one staff member answering their question
<saki`> oh no way
<saki`> i'm new to linux
<CrownWheel> You'll see that if you look at the flash download page from a Linux distro, if your browser "useragent" reports your system truthfully.
<saki`> ah
<CrownWheel> I haven't seen anyone talking about it.  might be brand new.
<saki`> what'll happen after then?
<kriskropd> CrownWheel: are you suure your keyboard layout is set correct? I've onky been partially following
<lop> Ben64: empty only folder
<kriskropd> only*
<saki`> but i meant stuff like photoshop and the like
<CrownWheel> saki`, I don't know.  The "NOTE" says they'll keep doing "security backports" to v11.2
<SonikkuAmerica> CrownWheel: (re: Flash) That's right. If you want Flash, you'll have to settle with the Google Chrome, whose Flash Player is (literally) spotty. Or switch to HTML5 for at least a decent YouTube experience.
<SonikkuAmerica> *with Google Chrome
<CrownWheel> kriskropd, I'm sure of this much:
<SonikkuAmerica> And Solaris users are SOL.
<saki`> we should start a petition
<CrownWheel> It worked under v12.04 Live.  And I went through the whole exercise with the "keyboard layout detector" the last time I ran the installer.
<Ben64> lop: then do this... "sudo mkdir /tmp/orbit-<your username> /tmp/orbit-gdm"
<saki`> for adobe to port over a buncha stuff.
<Ben64> lop: then... "sudo chown <your username>:<your username> /tmp/orbit-<your username>"
<SonikkuAmerica> CrownWheel: I would suspect a corrupt keyboard driver install... but this is just weird.
<saki`> make it do the rounds until we get a million or so signatures or something
<CrownWheel> kriskropd, also, like I say, the KBD works in the BIOS.  As soon as the OS loads from the HD, the KBD lights actually go out.  No more capslock or numlock response.
<Ben64> lop: then... "sudo chown gdm:gdm /tmp/orbit-gdm"
<saki`> all i use my workstation for
<Ben64> lop: finally you should be able to restart and get your system back
<kriskropd> CrownWheel: that's actually why I think your keyboard layout might be set incorrect
<CrownWheel> kriskropd, tell on.
<Ben64> saki`: quite offtopic for #ubuntu
<Tiitus> kriskropd: ok so with live cd i managed to get the terminal i believe, i can type commands, not how do i play with my resolution/vga settings
<saki`> sorry.
<saki`> i'll shut up now
<Ben64> theres #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff like that
<saki`> ah. no worries
<saki`> sorry i just figured this was for everything
<saki`> my bad
<CrownWheel> SonikkuAmerica, weird it is.  During install, I caught a "could not create /root/.cached/dconf" error on the tiny little console.  So...something was up.  Ben64 weighed in on that earlier; didn't seem to think it should be creating that at all.
<kriskropd> CrownWheel: I'm doing a lot of different things to help in detail atm, but look into 'setxkbmap' (you can probably set it via ssh) and try diff layputs to see if one will work. Hackishly, you could try putting it in your .xprofile to load on xserver load automatically
<CrownWheel> kriskropd, can't do it via SSH.  First login...
<SonikkuAmerica> kriskropd: How's CrownWheel going to set that up with no KB or mouse input whatsoever?
#ubuntu 2014-03-10
<SergeyServer> kostkon: I copied dll files to folder where launcher.exe is, then I try 'wine launcher' and still same mistake
<svetoslav> the_stuntman, can you purge all of the mysql packages you have and start over?
<cuete_> svetoslav, how would I check the drivers?
<SergeyServer> kostkon: hold on a sec, I think I found my mistake
<kostkon> SergeyServer, did you wine them, i.e. ran wine xxx.dll
<the_stuntman> svetoslav err.. I've never had to do that before, would you mind handing me a command?
<evilytwisted> Hi, I have sound problem. Im using 2 monitors, 1 via vga, 1 via hdmi. the sound should be coming through the hdmi. the sound bar picks up my card and the fact it is using hdmi.. the sound notifcationg thingy.. goes up and down verifying there is indeed sound.. I have pauvucontrol....
<SergeyServer> no
<svetoslav> cuete_, look at the System Settings -> Additional Drivers and try to find the right driver you need to use
<evilytwisted> would any of you have any idea how to fix this?
<svetoslav> Can anyone tell me how to doungrade from PHP 5.5. to PHP 5.3 ?
<cuete_> svetoslav, I can't get to the desktop/gui
<svetoslav> downgrade
<svetoslav> cuete_, oh ...
<svetoslav> cuete_, i thought you managed to get to the GUI
<cuete_> svetoslav, I can only get to the recovery menu.
<cuete_> I'm able to do stuff in command line though.
<the_stuntman> uhg wtf is going on with this server.. -.-
<svetoslav> cuete_, can you start previous version of your distribution?
<bonafide> How can I pair my Wiimote in Ubuntu 12.04.4 as a HID? I always get meaningless errormessage. Something like "could not pair". Is there a hciconfig solution for thisß
<bonafide> ?
<cuete_> svetoslav: there are two versions, 3.11, and 3.18. Should I go to the 3.11?
<SergeyServer> kostkon: I think my vb60run5 didn't got installed..
<kostkon> SergeyServer, ok
<zioper> Hi guys. I'm a newbie in ubuntu and i got a question. I have got an Asus u40sd with two graphic cards. One intel one nvidia. How do i get them both running ? I've installed bumblebee. Is that enough ?
<svetoslav> cuete_, yes, go to 3.11 and see what happens
<SergeyServer> kostkon: trollserv@trollserv-System-Product-Name:~$ remy@remy-laptop:~$ wine VBRun60sp5.exe
<SergeyServer> remy@remy-laptop:~$: command not found
<SergeyServer> oops
<SergeyServer> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\VBRun60sp5.exe"
<the_stuntman> ok its starting to look like maybe mariadb did not remove correctly..
<cuete_> svetoslav: its hanging on "Loading initial ramdisk ..."
<cuete_> system is unresponsive
<svetoslav> cuete_ I really don't know how to help on this.
<cuete_> svetoslav: thanks for your help anyways!! :)
<svetoslav> cuete_, sorry buddy!
<bonafide> How can I pair my Wiimote in Ubuntu 12.04.4 as a HID? I always get meaningless errormessage. Something like "could not pair". Is there a hciconfig solution for thisß
<bonafide> ?
<SergeyServer> kostkon: wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\VBRun60sp5.exe"
<SergeyServer> kostkon: plz I'm sure we are very close to fix it..
<kostkon> SergeyServer, no idea, you could put the stealth folder into your program files folder, ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<cuete_> I'm having an issue with xorg on a quad core Acer Aspire E1-510-4487. can anyone help?
<bblindy> we can try :)
<bblindy> what's the issue?
<cuete_> I can't access the desktop/gui, but I am able to get to the recovery menu.
<cuete_> If I let the hard drive boot into the ubuntu I have installed, I can hear the logon drums, but theres no output to the screen.
<stunts513> could someone help me figure out why the disabling touchpad while typing is not working?
<Aquais94> I downloaded source code
<Aquais94> and I don't know where, *About this Computer source is at
<Seranok> i have a cron script in /etc/cron.hourly but when i execute "run-parts -v /etc/cron.hourly" nothing is printed to output and the script doesn't appear to run
<Seranok> how do i debug this? i have already spent a couple of hours googling to no avail
<cuete_> bblindy: when I run startx from the root terminal option it says "Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX1-lock
<bonafide> How can I pair my Wiimote in Ubuntu 12.04.4 as a HID? I always get meaningless errormessage. Something like "could not pair". Is there a hciconfig solution for this?
<Beldar> stunts513, On my acer it has it's own key lock, on my toshiba I use a 3rd party in the gnome shell, there is a 3rd party for unity.
<stunts513> Beldar:ah interesting, i checked if off in unities settings but it doesn't do anything, i know it uses a synaptics driver il have to look into 3rd party things then
<funyun> hi. is ubuntu a lot heavier than debian?
<funyun> i mean does it use a LOT more resources?
<Marcos60001> Funyun: I dont think so
<arseoinc> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=debian_linux_ubuntu1404&num=1
<funyun> Marcos60001: cool. thanks
<funyun> arseoinc: exactly what i needed. thank you :)
<stunts513> weird i launched syndaemon manually and it works just fine....
<Marcos60001> funyun:  feel free to install it, it's not much heavier
<violinuxer> funyun: depends on what you install. I've gotten the latest version of ubuntu into 128mb of ram, just with very little software
<violinuxer> same would apply to debian
<Marcos60001> Funyun: what violinuxer said
<violinuxer> that was a fun project btw, took about 4 hours to install
<violinuxer> minimal disk, became a quick and dirty dumb serial terminal
<violinuxer> if you want lightweight, lookup Lubuntu... LXDE is a lot faster than default ubuntu
<funyun> gotcha. what software would you guys recommend for remote access? i would like to have remote access to an ubuntu server from my mac
<violinuxer> graphical, for personal use? Teamviewer. Command line? ssh.
<violinuxer> server: SSH
<funyun> awesome. didn't know TV was supported by linux. thanks for all the help
<violinuxer> take the time to generate a keypair (look it up). makes it much more secure.
<funyun> will do
<violinuxer> funyun: darn it, my tv itself runs linux :)
<violinuxer> funyun: whops. thought you meant television :)
<funyun> haha
<violinuxer> download the .deb file from teamviewer, not ubuntu
<violinuxer> MUCh more up to date
<funyun> so for ubuntu, is that usually the case? better to install the .deb than doing apt-get install?
<Marcos60001> Funyun: ubuntu repositories don't always have updated versions of apps
<geekgonecrazy> Looking to intercept or handle a logout event from a manually started gnome-session.  Anyone familiar with such?
<funyun> i see
<Marcos60001> Funyun:  the terminal is good for installing certain apps, .deb  files are better for GUI installation
<Marcos60001> Funyun: the terminal is especially better when you need to install separate libraries
<funyun> Marcos60001: cool i understand now. thanks
<violinuxer> Marcos60001: I find that it's a LOT faster
<DarkAceXtreme> is there a way to set the background via commandline?
<DarkAceXtreme> gnome
<Marcos60001> Violinuxer: i agree with you. Unless you don't know package names
<redlabel> there is not too many people connected where is everyone?
<usr13> funyun: It's not usually better, sometimes it...
<usr13> funyun: ... don't want you to get the wrong idea ....
<redlabel> why IRC anyways?
<Seranok> is there something which causes this cron script to not be run? http://pastebin.com/39n8A5nh
<funyun> usr13: gotcha
<violinuxer> Marcos60001: If you've almost got it, tab complete is GREAT :)
<redlabel> hello
<usr13> funyun: There are a number of issues at play.  Going with the package management system is usually best.  Only under certain circumstances should you deviate, (and such circumstances are rare).   Even if you find a slightly newer package in a .deb, it may be better to stick with the one from the package manager.  For one thing, the ones installed by the package manager will (almost always) be updated, (you'll be notified in the event a newer version has been r
<diego1> did anybody installed fortune phrases at terminal login ?
<usr13> funyun: There are over 30,000 packages in the normal / authorized repositories,  so please *search* for an official package before installing things in other ways.
<michael_j_p> DrGrov why don't you just go to Ubuntu 12.04 - it's the supported version
<nsh> has ubuntu changed repo signing keys or something?
<usr13> nsh: I don't think so.  Why do you ask?
<nsh> getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" for standard packages
<nsh> (e.g. linux-headers, libc, apache2-*)
<usr13> nsh: date
<nsh> haven't messed with sources lately and can't think of anything else that might have caused it
<nsh> ntpd is running and date looks right
<usr13> nsh: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<nsh> 12.04.4 LTS
<usr13> nsh: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nsh> this came up, which might explain it: linux-signed-generic-lts-raring
<nsh> no complaints about authentication now, anyway. vive le mysterie
<Bashing-om> nsh: "the following packages are held back" ??
<mttc> hello everyone. i need some help here. i made some .img file backups of some hds for backup purposes with dd and for some reason i'm unable to mount them anymore. the were working fine before with -t auto and a loop offset. not it's saying must specify filesystem. i was reading that it might not be seeing the /etc/filesystems folder.
<mttc> no clue why this stopped working.
<nsh> oh, right:
<nsh> The following packages have been kept back:
<nsh>   linux-headers-generic-lts-raring linux-image-generic-lts-raring
<nsh>   linux-signed-image-generic-lts-raring
<Datz> Hi, I keep getting crashes everytime I try to install something.
<Konata> Datz, what do you mean crashes
<Datz> I had some bad RAM, but that wasn't the problem apparently
<Datz> I took a picture of the calltrace: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zgq9m7czqbrap6c/2014-03-09%2016.43.46.jpg
<Konata> Perfect
<Datz> this is lubuntu btw, but everyone seems pretty idle in there
<Bashing-om> nsh:  usr13 : While I have nothing better to do -> do also: terminal command -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- to install the images.
<pi_____> doing backup with dd and doing mount from it is no problem
<Mastablasta> Hi there, Does anyone know if there is an upgrade or mod out there for the Ubuntu Linux  bootloader that will let you boot from cd or usb
<Datz> I think that unless something is being installed with the package manager, everything is fine.
<usr13> nsh: cat /etc/issue
<Konata> Datz, so you're saying that installing from gui works
<Konata> but installing from terminal causes a kernel panic?
<nsh> issue: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<mttc> so i use: sudo mount -t auto -o loop,offset=address /imgfile /mnt/
<macoymae> hi guys im new in linux can you please teach me how to get arround
<usr13> nsh: Try Bashing-om's suggestion...
<Datz> Konata: I think terminal, or gui package manager does the same ting
<mttc> but i get must specify a file system.
<Datz> I think it'
<usr13> Datz: Correct
<usr13> mttc: So, what filesystem is it?
<mttc> it was made in OSX so i'm thinking it's hfs or hfs+.
<mttc> but it is just not working.
<usr13> mttc: Is it an iso image?
<mttc> no.
<mttc> .img file made with dd.
<usr13> mttc:  leave out the  "-t auto" part.
<mttc> same thing.
<usr13> mttc: file imgfile   #What does that say?
<Muggle> Hi guys, does anyone recognize this window manager?
<Muggle> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BiPTqARCAAAwHlG.png
<mttc> i didn't understand that last one usr13
<mttc> you want me to type file imgfile in terminal?
<usr13> !info blender | Muggle
<ubottu> Muggle: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.66a-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 32168 kB, installed size 90190 kB
<Muggle> ...
<rww> usr13: erm?
<Muggle> window manager
<Muggle> not software
<mttc> it was working perfectly last night.
<usr13> Muggle:  Looks like all we are seeing is the package manager in that image.
<mttc> something changed. but i have no idea what.
<cuete_> hi, can anyone help me out with xorg server not running on an Acer Aspire One E-1-510-4487?
<mttc> what would cause the the -t auto to stop working? are there any packages i can reinstall?
<Muggle> usr13: pretty sure there is a window with files, I know it's ubuntu gnome and the file manager is pcman but I don't know the wm
<mttc> could it be it's not seeing the list of auto filesystems anymore?
<mttc> another weird thing. in Disk Utility i have 19gb root.disk file. wtf is that?
<Mastablasta> Does anyone have suggestion for a linux bootloader besides the one that comes with ubuntu so you can load usb or cd or dvd
<cuete_> hi, can anyone help me out with xorg server not running on an Acer Aspire One E-1-510-4487?
<cuete_> hi, can anyone help me out with xorg server not running on an Acer Aspire One E-1-510-4487?
<Puritanick> REPENT!
 * Puritanick ducks
 * cuete_ limbos, Matrix-style
<pi_____> cuete_: do reinstall
<cuete_> I can't.
<pi_____> cuete_: why?
<cuete_> When I try to "install ubuntu", the screen goes black.
<pi_____> cuete_: why?
<cuete_> I've tried six separate installs of ubuntu with 3 separate thumbdrive installers.
<rww> pi_____: I expect that's what they're in here asking.
<cuete_> unetbootin, yumi, and rufus
<usr13> Muggle ls -l  /usr/share/xsessions/   #Will show Desktop Environments, (which will give a clue).
<violinuxer> cuete: could you try an alternate installer cd?
<Mastablasta> maybe ur bios settings are off or hardware issue
<pi_____> cuete_: do normal instalation or reinstalation
<usr13> Mastablasta: What is wrong with grub?
<cuete_> pi____ I'll see what I can do.
<violinuxer> Mastablasta: do you use uefi?
<Mastablasta> Usr13: I like grub but I have not seen how to load usb or cd or dvd off of it and yeah I use uefi
<usr13> cuete_: Are you doint an install?
<pi_____> cuete_: you see will see now, after year, five years or fifty years
<violinuxer> loading from a cd or usb is not done by grub, its done by the computer's firmware (or if it's older, bios)
<usr13> Mastablasta: grub will boot usb or cd or dvd
<cuete_> pi____ I don't understand.
<violinuxer> whoops... corrected to the max... usr13: how do you do that?!?!
<cuete_> usr13: I've installed the system, I just can't get xorg to work.
<Mastablasta> usr13: I havent seen it in the bootloader menu anywhere on mine
<usr13> Mastablasta: We are not sure what it is that you are really trying to do.
<rww> !behelpful | pi_____
<ubottu> pi_____: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Mastablasta> usr13: I am trying to load mac osx image through grub bootloader on usb
<pi_____> cuete_:  simply, do normal reinstal with cd for example or usb
<rww> pi_____: they already told you that doesn't work
<usr13> Mastablasta: As violinuxer points out, when you decide to boot from a USB or CD or DVD, it's a function of the PC's bios
<Richhh> possible in linux to unrar a .rar file compressed on windows?
<crunchbang> does anyone know of radeon driver issues where it causes part of the screen to flicker? it's as if the screen wont render and parts are lost for a few seconds.
<violinuxer> _cuete: what
<Richhh> trying and getting Failed for all files, extractor gets the directories but not files
<BlackoutIsHere> Richhh, yes, apt-get install unrar
<violinuxer> *what is the computer model?
<crunchbang> it follows me with various DE's and WM's
<cuete_> pi____ when trying to install/reinstall, I'm unable to.
<crunchbang> so it's not them
<Mastablasta> usr13: oh ok thanks you guys dinosaur pc then I guess so got to load straight from bios
<violinuxer> cuete: so give it a try with the alternate cd. often it can be a bit more reliable (doesn't mess with graphics)
<cuete_> violinuxer: I'm using a thumbdrive. should I go for a CD instead?
<pi_____> cuete_: its not problem o cd or xorg
<pi_____> of cd
<Puritanick> !stats
<Richhh> BlackoutIsHere:  Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Richhh> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Richhh> is only available from another source
<Richhh> E: Package 'unrar' has no installation candidate
<Richhh> but I alreayd have unrar
<violinuxer> Mastablasta: what's your current os?
<Mastablasta> violinuxer 13.10
<Mastablasta> This is not a uefi mobo tho my other one is
<Richhh> unrar file.rar   reports Failed on all files
<violinuxer> Mastablasta: have you installed via usb in the past?
<Mastablasta> violinuxer: yeah
<mttc> anyone know what might be messing up the auto mounter in ubuntu?
<cuete_> so... should I install it from CD?
<mttc> how can i fix it?
<violinuxer> mttc: any error messages?
<pi_____> cuete_: why not?
<Mastablasta> violinuxer: but not through grub through clover mac osx boot loader or chameleon
<mttc> you must spefify the filesystem type.
<violinuxer> Mastablasta: then usb should be fine
<violinuxer> wait... this is a mac?
<crunchbang> anyone?
<mttc> but it's never asked me for it before.
<cuete_> pi____ I don't have access to a CD
<violinuxer> is this something you've put in /etc/fstab?
<glitchd> hello everyone
<pi_____> cuete_: so, then, go to the ...... for example, windows
<linux> hello
<mttc> violinuxer was that last one directed at me?
<glitchd> can i ask a question regarding xubuntu 13.10?
<cuete_> pi____ I'm not following.
<violinuxer> mttc: with regard to fstab, yes
<Mastablasta> violinuxer: not technically a real mac no lol hackintosh
<crunchbang> what's up glitchd
<pi_____> cuete_: you do blaboling
<mttc> i didn't put anything in fstab? is that where the os stores auto mount info?
<violinuxer> okay then. CD is more reliable, but usb should work. As soon as your comp boots, mash the f keys like your life depends on it :)
<violinuxer> that was for Mastablasta
<Richhh> can anyone help?  still not able to unrar files compressed on windows and sent to me
<Mastablasta> oh ok lol
<mttc> i have fstab and fstab.d in etc.
<glitchd> crunchbang, im not sure what the problems is, but im getting horrible sound quality thru my headphones and thru the speakers and im just trying to figure out why. this is a brand new hp probook 4540s
<Mastablasta> is it f10 or f 8 i forget lol
<cuete_> what is blaboling lol?
<crunchbang> Richhh, you install 7zip? also. what shows in terminal when you do it fgrom there
<violinuxer> Mastablasta: just hit them all... worst thing you probably could do is open up the bios config
<crunchbang> chk to see if pulseaudio is installed
<glitchd> crunchbang, how?
<glitchd> crunchbang, i believe i have alsa installed
<violinuxer> mttc: is it a flashdrive? hdd? is it new hardware?
<crunchbang> open  a terminal and type sudo apt-get install pulseaudio. glitchd
<glitchd> crunchbang, but i could be wrong
<mttc> it's a .img file created with dd.
<mttc> i have several. all of them were mounting last night.
<mttc> with mount -t auto.
<crunchbang> glitchd, alsa is a base layer. pulse runs atop of it to add features
<mttc> today it's asking for a specify the filesystem.
<mttc> i'm guessing something in the OS got messed up.
<Richhh> crunchbang: trying with unrar, says Failed on every file
<mttc> but i'm not sure where or what -t auto is looking for.
<glitchd> crunchbang, can i pm u the results of the command?
<Richhh> crunchbang: don't have 7zip
<crunchbang> glitchd, use pastebin
<violinuxer> what is the FS?
<crunchbang> !pastebin glitchd
<mttc> i have no idea.
<glitchd> crunchbang, mmk
<crunchbang> mmmm... didn't wrk
<mttc> one was NTFS -t ntfs doesn't work.
<mttc> i don't know what this pos is doing.
<violinuxer> mttc going to open a /query. is that okay?
<crunchbang> !#pastebin glitchd
<glitchd> crunchbang, http://pastie.org/8902186
<mttc> what's that?
<crunchbang> thx
<mttc> a /query?
<crunchbang> glitchd, what sound card do you have
<glitchd> crunchbang, 1 sec ill find out
<jarred> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64 on a 20 GB partition on a USB 3.0 external hard-drive. I'm running a Macbook Pro Retina (Summer 2012). It appears to have installed successfully, however it does not show up as something I can boot to when I hold ALT during bootup (with the hard-disk plugged in and on). What are the next steps to debug this?
<crunchbang> lspci sound i think is the command
<crunchbang> I could be wrong
<glitchd> crunchbang, http://pastie.org/8902188
<crunchbang> glitchd, mmmm.... what kinda issue exactly are you having? just crap sound or jittery sound. What?
<glitchd> crunchbang, crap sound. sound is kind echo-ie, kinda sounds like im in a tunnel
<Hornet> hi; having massive issues installing a 12.04 server, currently in rescue mode trying to assemble raid and failing
<crunchbang> mmmm...you could try and remove pulseaudio.
<Hornet> but the issue is grub failed to install
<Hornet> and that meant the reboot hosed
<crunchbang> see if alsa alone works fine
<crunchbang> glitchd, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio && sudo apt-get autoremove
<crunchbang> glitchd, make sure you read what pkgs are lost just in case you need to reinstall a prog later on
<glitchd> i remove pulse before and it jsut royally fucked things up
<crunchbang> glitchd, ok. welp...i'm outta ideas
<glitchd> thx crunchbang
<crunchbang> does anyone know of radeon driver issues where it causes part of the screen to flicker? it's as if the screen wont render and parts are lost for a few seconds.
<Richhh> crunchbang: p7zip -d file.rar   shows   /usr/bin/p7zip: file.rar: unknown suffix -- ignored
<Richhh> crunchbang: file
<crunchbang> Richhh, in the terminal type 7z x fileName
<Richhh> crunchbang: file file.rar shows     file.rar: RAR archive data, v1d, os: Win32
<Richhh> 7z: command not found
<bg4prez> I have some issues with boot after I installed ubuntu, ubuntu is installed, but disk boot failure ( test version of ubuntu works ) - This is a picture of the bootscreen http://imgur.com/RFJrtJj - Ive tryed to reset the bios
<bg4prez> version: 12.0
<crunchbang> do u have synaptic installed? Richhh
<Richhh> yes
<bray90820> Is there an open source replacement for flash player?
<crunchbang> Richhh, pls open it up and type in 7zip for the search.
<somsip> !info gnash | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11~git20120629-1ubuntu3.1 (saucy), package size 191 kB, installed size 605 kB
<crunchbang> what's it show?
<mtoroyarzo> bray90820: gnash
<Hornet> bray90820: gnash is however pretty useless
<Hornet> YMMV of course
<bray90820> Why is it useless
<Hornet> imagine a car with square wheels
<Hornet> works but doesn't
<bray90820> Hornet: how so
<crunchbang> Richhh, my mistake. p7zip-=rar
<crunchbang> what's it show
<crunchbang> Richhh, my mistake. p7zip-rar
<Richhh> p7zip-rar command not found
<crunchbang> Richhh, in synaptic p7zip-rar isn't there?
<Richhh> oh
<bray90820> I am basically looking for a version of the flash player that will work with my netbook
<cuete_> hi, so I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10, and I can get to the grub bootloader just find. When I choose to install ubuntu, it goes to a black screen. A few seconds later, I hear the ubuntu login drums.
<bray90820> I had one before i had to reinstall ubuntu
<Richhh> crunchbang: I only see p7zip-full as a result
<Bashing-om> bg4prez: Looks like bios can not find a boot loader to hand off too. Is this boc dual booting with Windows? is UEFI a factor ?
<staticwarp> hi guys, what is the smallest version of lubuntu? i'm trying to install it alongside windows 8, and the 13.10 iso is taking forever to download. i'm wondering if theres a smaller option. i've got an amd 14-4500 laptop with 4gb of ram.
<crunchbang> Richhh, mmmk... please do this for me. mack a file with touch and addd text to the file. then type 7z a -mx=9 fileName.7z fileNale
<Puritanick> hahah puny mortals
<kristenbb> hi, I have 12.04, and I've just updated some packages, and since then, I can't log in to ubuntu 3d, even if I choose 3d on the log in screen. What to do ?
<crunchbang> Richhh, then type 7z x fileName.7z
 * cuete_ conjures up some black magick.
<Stanley00> staticwarp: what do you mean by download the iso while installing? I think you must download the iso, burn it to cd/usb, and then boot to it to install?
<macoymae> how to change ubuntu themes thanks
<crunchbang> Richhh, does it extract the 7z file?
<Carlitos__> alguien  que  se  php ?
<cuete_> macoymae: System settings, top right hand corner.
<cuete_> Should be under themes.
<Stanley00> macoymae: you can use unity-tweak, or gnome tweak, but I don't recommend to change the theme :D
<Bashing-om> staticwarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall (???) .
<Richhh> 7z command not found
<Richhh> crunchbang:
<cuete_> hi, so I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10, and I can get to the grub bootloader just find. When I choose to install ubuntu, it goes to a black screen. A few seconds later, I hear the ubuntu login drums.
<macoymae> i want to install good themes were can i find some
<staticwarp> sorry if i was unclear, i'm downloading the lubuntu 13.10 iso now, i'm going to install it once i get it onto a dvd. i'm looking for a stripped down version if possible, something that's not going to take ages on this crappy internet connection.
<macoymae> thanks for the help cuete
<crunchbang> Richhh, you're kidding???
<staticwarp> Bashing-om: thanks, i will read up on the minimal install and see if it will work for me :)
<crunchbang> Richhh, XD
<cuete_> macoymae: no problem
<crunchbang> Richhh, I'm doing it fine here and it's not for you?
<crunchbang> Richhh, ok.
<Bashing-om> staticwarp: That is a core install, you are expected to know what else is to be installed to make your system your own.
<SmashStack> how do you set the font for the virtual console (TTYx) on startup?
<crunchbang> Richhh, lemme see from my end what the other command is
<Puritanick> #crunchbang
<Richhh> crunchbang: I'm trying unrar-free and p7zip-full now
<kristenbb> hi, I have 12.04, and I've just updated some packages, and since then, I can't log in to ubuntu 3d, even if I choose 3d on the log in screen. What to do ?
<Richhh> crunchbang: unrar-free failed
<Puritanick> richhh you failed the software is always right
<cuete_> macoymae: no problem
<Stanley00> staticwarp: well, the minimal install will download the package while installing. so I will take time to install too :D
<cuete_> hi, so I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10, and I can get to the grub bootloader just find. When I choose to install ubuntu, it goes to a black screen. A few seconds later, I hear the ubuntu login drums.
<Richhh> Puritanick: I guess so
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: What pops to mind is you have a proprietary graphics driver installed, and it got broke in the update process (??).
<Puritanick> Richhh:thats your problem this isnt guess work
<Richhh> Puritanick: What's the answer then?
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: as far as i know, it didn't break in the upgrade process, but yes I might have a proprietary graphics driver installed
<Puritanick> not so fast
<crunchbang> Richhh, Hmmmm...would you install squeez for me
<crunchbang> it's an xfce archive manager
<BrianH> Hey guys, just recently ran updates on 13.10 and now my system keeps dropping to the login screen after idling.  Is this the new lock screen?
<BrianH> And by login screen, I mean LightDM.
<crunchbang> Richhh, then from there would you run the program for me and see if it unrar's the pkg
<staticwarp> Bashing-om: thanks. looks like the minimal install requires a wired connections, which i don't have available right now. guess i'll just be patient and wait XD
<Richhh> Today, unrarlib only supports up to version 2 of the RAR file format. Scheurer says he is working on adding support for the newer RAR3 format to unrarlib, but says he is not sure what reaction to expect from RARLAB.
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Not saying that is the root of the problem, something to keep in mind. ok, can you boot through "recovery" mode ?
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: i can even boot normally, it's just that it falls back to ubuntu 2d
<Richhh> ok
<crunchbang> Richhh, thx's. pls tell me what happens
<BrianH> Oh, nevermind.  I have light-locker installed, haha.  Completely forgot I had that installed, since it never worked before.
<Puritanick> the trolls are at it again
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: I am still leaning toword the graphics driver, what is loaded and in use?; pastebin => sudo lshw -C display <- maybe relate what is going on.
<crunchbang> Richhh, also, did you try unrar e fileName.rar
<Hornet> my 12.04 server reboots to black screen after installation, seems to not be on the network
<Hornet> help?
<Richhh> crunchbang: tried that, can you provide a trustworthy download link for squeez
<cuete_> does anyone know how to set grub to nomodeset?
<somsip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<somsip> | cuete_
<crunchbang> Richhh, It's not in your Synaptic pkg mngr?
<crunchbang> Richhh, what about unrar x fileName.rar
<crunchbang> Richhh, or does it say command doesn't exist?
<Hornet> if I need nomodeset, how can I add it to a server that's already blackscreening?
<crunchbang> Hornet, pull the hdd and set into other comp. mount it. then chroot to mthe system
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/aeh3ad7m
<Richhh> unrar x file.rar or unrar e file.rar  both fail, squeez is not in the repo
<Bashing-om> Hornet: Is your server headless or do you have a monitot attatched as always available ? - Graphics driver loaded ?
<crunchbang> Richhh, Jeez louise bro. What doo you have???
<pothos> Alguém aí fala português?
<rww> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Bashing-om>  kristenbb: looking at /aeh3ad7m .
<Hornet> crunchbang, no other working comp available
<Hornet> Bashing-om, it's headless normally but I have a monitor on it atm
<Hornet> as I'm re-re-re-re-re-installing
<crunchbang> Richhh, alright, give me a sec to find a ppa for xfce4
<linuxlite> hello
<crunchbang> Hornet, can you accesss the grub to select safe boot?
<crunchbang> Richhh, sorry, this is for xubuntu correct?
<Hornet> crunchbang, no
<Richhh> crunchbang:  lubuntu
<Hornet> looks like it just rebooted with the memory stick in though and I do seem to be at a prompt
<Hornet> not that it'll let me log in
<crunchbang> Richhh, lubuntu, excuse me. =p
<Hornet> so looks like it might be a booting issue rather than gfx etc
<crunchbang> Richhh,   sudo add-apt ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12 && sudo apt-get update
<Hornet> can ssh remotely, but can't log in
<Hornet> no idea what user it wants
<crunchbang> Richhh, Should work fine
<Hornet> sigh
<Hornet> reinstall yet again?
<Puritanick> does it work from live cd?
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: "pastebin.com/aeh3ad7" -> I get this pafte has been removed, try again.
<Hornet> live usb, yes
<Hornet> no cd drive
<Richhh> crunchbang: add-apt command not found
<Hornet> at the moment it's gone through whatever the default option is
<Puritanick> Hornet:your HDD is broken
<Hornet> looks like ssh is up but not using the server's config
<Hornet> the hdds are fine
<crunchbang> Richhh, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Hornet> partitions on the other hand, god knows
<Hornet> grub tried to autoinstall on sda
<Hornet> which is in the raid array
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/mPhnXUuk
<Hornet> sde it would have worked on
<IdleOne> Richhh: crunchbang the command is add-apt-repository
<Hornet> but I couldnnt manually control that
<Wiky> I installed Steam but cannot run it in Ubuntu 13.10. And this is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7065334/
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Looking at pastebin.com/mPhnXUu .
<crunchbang> Richhh, IdleOne Blarg, sorry, I set my sys to that.... My error
<crunchbang> hhjgyfhjkfdxfghjhgfdf
<crunchbang> IdleOne, thx
<crunchbang> ANYWAY, Richhh When that's added try n install squeeze
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: ->http://pastebin.com/mPhnXUu ->This paste has been removed!// I do not know what to say or do .
<crunchbang> Richhh, then open the prog and see if it extracts the file
<Richhh> crunchbang: is it squeez or squeeze ?
<crunchbang> squeeze
<crunchbang> just get it from synaptic
<crunchbang> hella better than term for getting pkgs
<Puritanick> what is squeeze?
<Richhh> I don't see squeeze in the repo
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: neither as been removed, I can access them just fine, and I might add that the first one, you didn't spell correctly, you forgot the m at the end
<Richhh> closest is xcp-squeezed
<crunchbang> Richhh, pls tell me you're jokeing
<Richhh> also unar shows up
<crunchbang> Richhh, ok
<Puritanick> Richhh: whats are yoy trying to do?
<crunchbang> Richhh, use that then
<Puritanick> you cant even unrara one damn file?
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: I even tried accessing them from another computer, it works. How are you trying to access it ?!
<Richhh> Puritanick: correct
<Puritanick> well linux isnt for you then
<crunchbang> Richhh, I seriously don't get why lubuntu doesm't have a simple feature like that
<Richhh> Puritanick: unar worked
<IdleOne> Puritanick: please be helpful
<rww> Puritanick: if you're going to help in #ubuntu, please actually be helpful.
<rww> o hai IdleOne
<Richhh> crunchbang: unar worked
<crunchbang> Richhh, YAAAAAYYYYYYY
<Richhh> :P
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Ok, I'll try again.
<crunchbang> Richhh, FINALLY SOMETHING WRKS IN LUBUNTU
<crunchbang> Richhh, Glad I could hlp
<crunchbang> =]
<Puritanick> 2 trolls
<Richhh> crunchbang: thanks
<Richhh> :)
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: you forgot the last letter twice, the second one is also mispelled, you forgot the last letter. But why dont you just copy and paste instead of trying to copy the url ?
<anonares> #anonops
<IdleOne> Puritanick: You know better then to make these off topic and unhelpful comments. Please stop
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Got it, do not know what my problem was ! looking.
<Puritanick> ban me i know you wanna
<crunchbang> np Richhh It was fun...kinda...who am I kidding. that sucked. I suggest a diff os from lubu if it cn't even unrar a file
<Richhh> crunchbang: well at least I know now
<Richhh> crunchbang: but there are some other irritating things about it, gonna upgrade my pc shortly
<crunchbang> XD True dat
<crunchbang> Richhh, Ahhh, coolio
<SmashStack> I have a setterm command and a setfont command being run in my rc.local file. I know the commands are getting executed (verbose output sent to a log file), but the effects of them are getting reset when the TTY login screen shows up. Why is this and how can I fix it/get around it?
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: "RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3410/3430]" there is no longer fglrx support for that card, after 12.04.1, all that you can safely use is the opensource driver -works great, I am in the same boat with my ATI card.
<crunchbang> does anyone know of radeon driver issues where it causes part of the screen to flicker? it's as if the screen wont render and parts are lost for a few seconds.
<Hornet> okay, the plot thickens - the server works when the usb stick is in, but I can't log in (user/password incorrect)
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: but it worked fine before, and now I'm falling back to ubuntu 2d. How can I go back to ubuntu 3d ?
<Hornet> without it, black screen on boot
<unknown__> hi
<crunchbang> Richhh, just for giggles, what does man 7z show in the terminal
<crunchbang> ?
<unknown__> who is here
<Hornet> unknown__, the blind leading the blinder
<SmashStack> "when the blind leadeth the blind, get out of the way"
<unknown__> how many people r here
<Hornet> 1529
<SmashStack> 1529
<Puritanick> 1529
<crunchbang> 1529
<Hornet> (\/)
<Hornet> that's numberwang
<Hornet> and so forth
<Puritanick> well at least 4
<Puritanick> with you 5
<Puritanick> + IdleOne
 * Hornet is getting crampp kneeling by this server
<Hornet> assistance would be much appreciated
<Puritanick> Hornet: pray
<FuuqUmiist> Richhh i think you need unrar the non free version or something
<Hornet> been there, done that
<SmashStack> Hornet: what is your problem, exactly?
<crunchbang> Hornet, i'm outta ideas
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: presently you have no driver loaded per that output. from "Additional Drivers" install radeon; mine -> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0 .
<Richhh> crunchbang: man 7z shows the 7z man page no problem
<FuuqUmiist> or maybe just use a windows computer to extract the file heh
<Hornet> SmashStack: server won't boot without the usb stick in; when it does, I can't log in
<crunchbang> I need a person to hlp me infact.
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: from additional drivers, none is available
<Richhh> FuuqUmiist: i tried unrar and unrar-free
<SmashStack> any usb stick or just a certain one?
<Puritanick> crunchbang: indeed?
<crunchbang> Richhh, Well that's just bs.... if 7z pg is fin then why does 7z x fail?
<Hornet> SmashStack, probably this particular one,I can try with another though
<Puritanick> ask in #debian
<Richhh> freedomrun: and p7zip, only unar worked
<Hornet> SmashStack: it was the usb stick I installed the OS from, my best guess is that grub latched onto it possibly
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: OK, will install frpm terminal, gimme a bit to craft this up.
<Richhh> crunchbang: its possible I needed to restart my shell for 7z to work
<Richhh> crunchbang: because it seems to run now, I'll try to exctract with it
<SmashStack> sounds like it's trying to boot from said USB. Can you boot the machine to the BIOS and set the boot order to boot from the HDD first?
<crunchbang> Richhh, ok. it's 7z x fileName.rar
<FuuqUmiist> Richhh maybe get the windows version of rar and install it on wine
<Richhh> crunchbang: that would extract all the files in the same folder though
<Richhh> FuuqUmiist: no matter, unar worked
<Hornet> SmashStack: without the USB in though, it won't boot at all
<Hornet> but I can try that yes
<crunchbang> Richhh, mmm, not if it's just ma file I don't think it will.
<Puritanick> FuuqUmiist:thats a wonderfull idea
<SmashStack> Hornet: I believe that is a semi-common issue. Let me try my google-fu for a minute. in the meantime, what have you tried so far?
<crunchbang> Richhh, If it's a single file then it'll extract normal. if it's folders with sub folders it extracts the sub folders and folders liker a standard directory tree
<IamTrying> http://www.apple.com/macbook-air/design.html - Can i remove MacBook Air existing OS and install Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit on it? will the drivers and everything gonna work ?
<FuuqUmiist> Puritanick it would also be a wonderful idea making Ubuntu more user friendly just to have a menu icon in Ubuntu that actually says "menu" lol
<crunchbang> ie, as the were set b4 compression
<Hornet> SmashStack: restarting now, with the usb stick in, has just shown me grub
<Hornet> which I haven't yet seen
<Hornet> nothing different to the last reboot either
<crunchbang> Richhh, Still, it's all guud now. i'm off to watch Walking Dead guys. bye
<FuuqUmiist> one of the simple reasons why Mint is considered more user friendly
<Hornet> SmashStack: as to what I've tried, I've been reinstalling and repairing this setup for a while
<SmashStack> Hornet: it's possible that GRUB got installed to the USB stick instead of your hard drive
<Puritanick> xfce has such a menu
<Hornet> SmashStack: that's my guess yes
<Hornet> but I can't log in in any case, somehow
<SmashStack> are you attempting to log into a TTY?
<Hornet> yes
<Puritanick> sudo 7za a -t7z files.7z /*
<Hornet> same with ssh
<Puritanick> :)
<Puritanick> hope you got ssd
<Hornet> I'm at grub now though, so can edit kernel params if I need to
<SmashStack> well, that's odd. can you boot the machine with a live disk and install grub to your HDD?
<Hornet> well I've just tried that
<Hornet> and this is where I am
<FuuqUmiist> if you are helping a Ubuntu newbie and tell them "click on the menu icon then go to..." they will be like "WTF" lol
<SmashStack> so it got installed to the HDD correctly but still not booting?
<Hornet> SmashStack: problem is the installer lashes around for /dev/sda and I CANNOT use grub-install from ash
<Hornet> which is the only shell I have in the installer
<Hornet> I can't tell
<Hornet> it should install on sde1, there's a boot partition waiting for it
<Puritanick> the icons dont even have names
<SmashStack> since you have access to grub now, can you boot into recovery mode?
<Hornet> yes, but can't log into anything, no idea why
<Hornet> unsure if recovery does anything special in that regard?
<SmashStack> you shouldn't have to in recovery mode
<Hornet> k
<Hornet> at vicious pink menu
<Hornet> resume, root, clean, etc
<SmashStack> select the fsck option that remounts everything in read-write
<Hornet> 'check all filesystems' ?
<SmashStack> probably
<Hornet> this is a 6tb raid 6 array
<Hornet> how long have you got
<Hornet> actually it's probably still building
<Hornet> nothing's using it yet though
<SmashStack> I have quite a bit of time, really
<Hornet> 'finished' please press enter'
<SmashStack> press enter. should take you back to the menu. then select the root option
<Hornet> in
<Hornet> putty won't touch it so I presume nothing's really running
<SmashStack> now try grub-install <hard drive device here>
<Hornet> device or partition?
<SmashStack> device
<Hornet> k, sec
<trypton> hello
<SmashStack> should automatically latch on to the correct partition (the one with the boot flag set)
<Hornet> this gpt partition has no bios bootpartion, can't embed
<Hornet> paraphrasing
<SmashStack> so your device that you're trying to install it on has not boot partition, which is why it's installing itself to the USB
<Hornet> fdisk -l shoots off of the screen
<Hornet> I explicitly set it up to
<SmashStack> fdisk -l | less
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: If you installed fglrx from the repo, do -> code: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak - then next ::
<Hornet> this is wildly different, one moment
<Hornet> looks like after the raid setup, everything juggled
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: i don't know whether i installed fglrx from the repo, but I didn't install this package by hand, at best I uploaded it with apt-get upgrade.
<Hornet> pity I can't screenshot this
<SmashStack> pipe it to a log and pastebin it?
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Now do: sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates .. else from the repo will do this next.
<SmashStack> or do you not have an internet connection?
<Hornet> no network
<Hornet> but will try, sec
<Hornet> well it does
<Hornet> but I don't think it's using it
<SmashStack> probably not. I think their is something special you have to do in single-user mode to use the network
<Hornet> oh well
<SmashStack> you could throw it on a USB stick if you really need to
<Hornet> okay well, there's sda1 which has boot
<SmashStack> you can try grub-install sda
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: that sequence should work to remove an apt-get or additional drivers instll .. next we will install the opensource driver.
<Hornet> sda2 which is extended, sda5 which is swap, and sda6 which is 'linux'
<Hornet> it LOOKS like what was sde is now sda
<Hornet> somehow
<Hornet> sda6 might be the usb?
<SmashStack> I've never actually heard of a system with sde before
<Hornet> no idea what else if could be
<Hornet> this has 5 disks in it
<Hornet> 4 in raid, one bare
<SmashStack> external drives are often sdbx or sdcx
<SmashStack> but it's possible, I guess
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: ok, next?
<SmashStack> oh. well that would do it. I don't have experience with raid
<SmashStack> I believe, ideally, the bare disk would have the boot partition on it
<Hornet> rebooting without stick now
<Hornet> blackscreen, no disk noise
<Hornet> no ping
<SmashStack> huh
<Hornet> indeed
<Hornet> I could reinstall the whole thing from scratch, again?
<SmashStack> you could
<Hornet> actually, no  Ican't, as the usb stick was the media
<Hornet> will need to reimage it
<Hornet> fucksocks
<SmashStack> you could try adding a boot flag to a disk
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ;;; sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core ...
<SmashStack> via that root prompt
<Hornet> sda1 was bootable
<Hornet> rebooting to prompt
<roasted> Does anybody know what exactly controls the notifications in the upper right corner? Seems as if mine aren't working despite this install being brand new... never seen this on other machines though... 13.10 64 bit.
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: reboot to see the change and for effect.
<SmashStack> roasted: might be libnotify
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: what do you mean  by reinstall?
<SmashStack> roasted: not sure, though, as I use KDE. I'm assuming you're using unity
<roasted> SmashStack: yes
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: "apt-get install --reinstall" ??
<SmashStack> roasted: appears to be notify-osd
<Hornet> SmashStack: I have root and networking
<Hornet> nfi how to dump over console though
<Hornet> sda1 is mounted on /boot apparently
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: oh ok i didnt know that command, and the line just spanned there
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: ok rebooting
<SmashStack> Hornet: does sda1 have the boot partition?
<SmashStack> you can install pastebinit with apt-get and use that
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: for calification, my last was 2 separate sequences 1st with the "install" packages, and 2nd with the install --reintall .
<Hornet> well it IS the boot partition
<SmashStack> fdisk -l | pastebinit
<SmashStack> so it has the boot flag, then? it should, since that's where /boot is
<Hornet> ta
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: yep i got it, rebooting now.
<Hornet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7065496
<Hornet> one disk is partitioned as |boot|ext|swap
<Hornet> three partitions on one 250gb disk
<SmashStack> okay. so sdf is your USB drive
<Hornet> it is now yes
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: unfortunately still falling back to ubuntu 2d, although i selected ubuntu 3d on the login screen.
<SmashStack> and you tried grub-install sda, correct?
<Hornet> yes
<Hornet> it thought it worked
<Hornet> but nothing happened on reboot
<the_stuntman> so I've got a bit of an issue, I believe my ssh system is a little messed up and had to boot into a rescue mode. But I'm really unsure of how to reinstall openssh to fix my errors through rescue
<SmashStack> okay. boot your system w/o the USB while holding shift
<Hornet> couldn't see anything on screen nor ping
<the_stuntman> anyone willing to give me a hand?
<Hornet> k, sec
<SmashStack> if grub actually installed, it should show up
<Hornet> nope
<Hornet> black screen
<Hornet> no ping either
<Hornet> back to rootstick..
<DoctorOW> Hello
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Is a driver loaded ? do the new pastebin sudo lshw -C display, and let's see if a driver (readeon) loaded !
<SmashStack> Hornet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: no wait i just rebooted again, and it's working now, thank you very much !
<defgadget> can you run graphical programs if your running a barebones install with no desktop GUI
<Hornet> SmashStack: which method would you suggest?
<Hornet> I'm at root again now
<SmashStack> defgadget: unless said program will run in a framebuffer, no
<defgadget> gotcha
<SmashStack> Hornet: I would give the LiveCD terminal method a shot first
<SmashStack> since you're already at a terminal
<roasted> SmashStack: reinstalled notify-osd, no change. dang. :(
<SmashStack> roasted: are your notifications broken or something?
<roasted> SmashStack: they simply don't work, aside from wireless/sound level.
<roasted> SmashStack: empathy, rhythmbox, etc. don't work
<Hornet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7065526/ SmashStack :|
<SmashStack> roasted: can't help you there. sorry
<SmashStack> Hornet: wait. why is it back to sde?
<SmashStack> color me confused
<Hornet> yeah, quite
<SmashStack> welp. you can try installing grub to sde now, I suppose
<Hornet> tally ho then...
<Hornet> wonder if this is why it changed behaviour on different boot attempts
<SmashStack> this is certainly one of the stranger issues I've attempted to help with
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Great that it is working ! had me going ! and I was looking !
<SmashStack> well if the device names change on each boot, that would cause issues. no idea why they would change, though
<Hornet> can I specify by uuid rather than device  Iwonder
<Hornet> SmashStack: mount -l shows /dev/sde on /boot, so as a sanity check, do I want grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sde ?
<Hornet> or simply =/boot?
<SmashStack> boot dir should be /boot. but it has to be the /boot of sde, not sdf. not sure how to check that
<Hornet> atm /boot is mounted from sde correctly
 * dann waves hello
<SmashStack> then --boot-directory=/boot should do it
<SmashStack> emphasis on "should"
<nbros652> LUKS + SSD question... I have an SSD + HD in my computer. The BOOT, EFI, and ROOT partitions are on the SSD while the HOME and SWAP are on the HD. I have ROOT, HOME, and SWAP individually (no LVM) encrypted with LUKS.  What is the recommended method for enabling TRIM on the SSD given my setup? Given that the disk is encrypted and should contain random data, is there a point to TRIM?
<nbros652> There seems to be a lot of talk on the subject and it goes all sort of directions.
<Hornet> SmashStack: smoke testing atm
<Hornet> cross everything that's long enough
<SmashStack> nbros652: I believe the answer to that question is no, but I'm not entirely sure
<nbros652> SmashStack: That's what I was thinking.
<Hornet> SmashStack: looks like a lot of nothing again
<Hornet> can I nail my fstab to use uuids or something
<Hornet> this is ludicrous
<rww> nbros652: You can enable TRIM. If you do, you will end up with blank regions on the physical drive representing empty space on the encrypted drive. You will also get the usual benefits of TRIM. Whether the former is acceptable is up to you.
<rww> nbros652: i.e., it's possible, but there is information leakage that may or may not concern you depending on why you're using encryption
<SmashStack> I believe fstab should be using UUIDs anyway
<violinuxer> anybody have op here?
<SmashStack> so, Hornet, yes you can and you probably should
<xangua> violinuxer: If you have something to discuss with the ops, join #ubuntu-ops
<nbros652> rww: that's what I figured. Do you know how to enable on / when decrypted at boot?
<SmashStack> I believe the blkid command should give you your UUIDs
<psusi> nbros652, indeed, enabling TRIM on an encrypted partition *can* be harmful to security, if the drive uses deterministic trim
<nbros652> psusi: Any references you would recommend as reading material that aren't going to show with a web search?
<violinuxer> would thye cover spam messages?
<rww> nbros652: I used http://askubuntu.com/a/122007/244726 and it worked for me
<rww> violinuxer: from which nick?
<rww> i have a good idea, but still
<violinuxer> Dane_Minor.... advertising toyota cars
<rww> figured
<Peleus> Anyone able to help me output displays via two GPU's, it would be greatly appreciated
<Hornet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7065559/ SmashStack :| :| :|
<Hornet> wonderful stuff
<Hornet> not edited it yet
<violinuxer> got another message as of 23:48
<SmashStack> Hornet: well, at least you know that it was using the USB's /boot when it was installed. I /think/ that that is the root of the problem
<SmashStack> but I don't really know how to fix it
<SmashStack> which is the current problem
<Hornet> manually edit fstab I think
<Hornet> this'll be 'fun'
<Hornet> and even then though, my login is broken
<nbros652> rww: does passing the discard option on the decrypted mount actaully accomplish anything?
<Hornet> not sure where that happend in the process
<Hornet> but in any case with recovery Ican fix that
<SmashStack> prepare for tedious typing of UUIDs
<SmashStack> or copy-pasta via emacs or something
<Hornet> have to do it manually
<Hornet> fun times
<Hornet> biab I suppose
<SmashStack> gl
<Hornet> ta
<SmashStack> ping me when you finish
<Hornet> heh
<SmashStack> or if you finish, as the case may be
<nbros652> rww: Ah, just noticed the discard option in crypttab... didn't see that before.
<rww> nbros652: you need to make sure each layer of the stack is enabling TRIM, so yeah, you put discard in a bunch of places
<nbros652> rww: makes sense. Thanks
<boldfilter1> Hey, you guys are pretty smart
<violinuxer> boldfilter1: whats up?
<bray90820> How would i check a files permissions
<Stainedhat> bray90820: ls -la
<bray90820> How would i input a single file to check it's permissions
<violinuxer> ls -la <filename>
 * doseofyous hey
<bray90820> Thats what i thought
<bray90820> Thank you
 * doseofyous is this the right place for ubuntu help?
<violinuxer> doseofyous: whats up?
<mherder> hey
<cipher__> I just wanted to remind all of you that you're the worst support channel on freenode.
<rww> cipher__: thanks for letting us know! anything we can help you with today?
<rww> guess not
 * doseofyous im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but my bios wont boot from usb is there any way other then cd?
<defgadget> Hey im fairly new to Linux here and Im looking for a good book to dive alittle deeper, I understand basic commands but looking for a greater knowledge
<needshelp> i need to know how to force format a HD in terminal.  I have tried gparted and it wont let me.
<CaptainTacoSauce> doseofyous: those are the big two, you need to get the process started somehow, I built a PXE server since some of my boxes had jacked up USB ports but that's probably more work than just burning the CD
<Hornet> SmashStack: done it, confirmed with blkid , mount -l and df -h and it still blackscreens on reboot
<violinuxer> defgadget: try "the official ubuntu book"
<violinuxer> needshelp: did you run with sudo? have you looked into the parted comand?
<Hornet> so, reimage usb stick, nuke everything that isn't raid and retry again?
<Hornet> problem is it'll likely do the same thing
<defgadget> simple enough haha. I was amazed when I started seeing how powerful the CLI is when used poperly
<violinuxer> defgadget: yup. extremelypowerful
<Bashing-om> doseofyous: Will this help ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-allow booting/installing an .iso directly from the hard drive.
<SmashStack> Hornet: I really don't know where to go from here
<nbros652> doseofyous: does your BIOS support booting from USB at all?
<Hornet> SmashStack: thinking I should check grub config
<violinuxer> nbros652: 2002 dell tower is what he told me... that's pretty old
<Hornet> but atm I'm on the stick
<SmashStack> Hornet: oh that sounds fun. but yeah, that does sound like the next logical step
<Bashing-om> needshelp: CLI method to format a hard drive ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<nbros652> doseofyous: 2002 dell not likely, but you might have one other option... Network Install
<Hornet> SmashStack: it's full of DO NOT EDITs
<Hornet> as it's built from other things
<SmashStack> Hornet: it is probably the auto-generated
<Hornet> it is yes :\
<SmashStack> config
 * doseofyous from what i gather from violinuxer and Bashing-om I can boot from grub or network install?
<Bashing-om> doseofyous: yepper, there are ways.
<kanupatar> How can I print all debug logs to a text file in an application which is running in background in linux
<Bashing-om> doseofyous: Other ideas :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<JoeyJoeJo> kanupatar: It depends on the application. In many you can specify a debug log when the application is started. Others might log directly to syslog
<FuuqUmiist> is flash hardware accelerated in Ubuntu?
<kanupatar> JoeyJoeJo: I have to re direct all outputs to a text file
<JoeyJoeJo> what application?
<kanupatar> JoeyJoeJo: it is a c application
<JoeyJoeJo> something you made?
<JoeyJoeJo> Or something installed via apt-get?
<Hornet> SmashStack: giving up for the night.  will leave a new stick imaging and likely do a bare metal install again tomorrow, without grub, then boot into a live environment with bash and install/edit grub manually
<SmashStack> best of luck, Hornet
<Hornet> indeed :\
<Hornet> many thanks again for all your help
<K`zan> Hello, I have a handicapped friend who uses mousekeys, she has gotten worse and is more limited in movement, so I edited the mousekeys file to add keys easier for her to reach, but it seems that X doesn't read that file and the standard stuff seems to be hardcoded (yes, rebooted and removed the file entirely).  Ubu 12.04.  Any thought, pointers or suggestions appreciated ***MUCH***!
<SmashStack> no problem. sorry we didn't get it fixed
<K`zan> Been working on this for a couple days, google, yahoo nor bing is any help :-(.
<K`zan> She refuses to use windoz, so either I am running over there whenever she wants to do something or she just sits and stares at the screen until I can :-/.
<FuuqUmiist> is it more lightweight in Linux to use flash or html5? in Windows flash is GPU accelerated but in Linux there are no longer new features in flash
<K`zan> If anyone can provide some help or hope, please prefix message to me, still searching - I really don't want to put her in windows to solve the problem.
<FuuqUmiist> so does anyone know?
<K`zan> 1494 people here, apparently not :-/.
<ariscop> K`zan, it uses the numpad right?
<K`zan> ariscop: Yes, the stock version of mousekeys uses the numpad, too hard for her to get that far over without falling over :-(.
<ariscop> K`zan, have you considered an external usb numpad?
<ariscop> i'm not sure if it's possible to rebind, and there's not many other places on a keyboard to put them
<K`zan> ariscop: You can assign them to anything, but the mousekeys configuration file is not being read.  This did work for a while but seems to have stopped recently.
<K`zan>  file is no longer being read
<ariscop> K`zan, what's the filename?
<K`zan> ariscop: She types with her nose, putting something over the regular keyboard would kind of restrict it beyond use.  Hold, lemme get the full path.
<K`zan> ariscop: /usr/share/X11/xkb/compat/mousekeys
<K`zan> Wondering if there is some way (xkbd?) to enter those assignments from a script...
<K`zan> Yeah, I'm thrashing and a bit flaky, been at this for a while...
<FuuqUmiist> K`zan this might help http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-USB-3D-Optical-Finger-Mouse-Mice-fr-Laptop-PC-Computer-Notebook-Handheld-G9-/151166717522?pt=Mice&hash=item23323d0e52
<ariscop> K`zan, quick sanity check, you have verified that the file hasn't been overwritten? things in /usr/share won't be kept if modified
<K`zan> FuuqUmiist: CHecking, thanks.
<FuuqUmiist> or maybe this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Y01-3-button-mouse-Convinient-Optical-Thumb-controlled-Trackball-Mouse-Mice-/111150130196?pt=Mice&hash=item19e1106414
<K`zan> FuuqUmiist: Considered that, but she has no use of her hands :-(.
<K`zan> ariscop: Yes, the file has been overwritten with the changes I made to it.
<K`zan> If this: "    interpret KP_1 {
<K`zan>         action = MovePtr(x=-1,y= +1);
<K`zan>     };" can be entered some other way, that might solved the problem...
<ariscop> K`zan, i meen during a package upgrade, it'll just wipe whatever is there and replace it
<SmashStack> I have a setterm command and a setfont command being run in my rc.local file. I know the commands are getting executed (verbose output sent to a log file), but the effects of them are getting reset when the TTY login screen shows up. Why is this and how can I fix it/get around it?
<ariscop> doesn't seem to be a way to keep it in /etc though :(
<K`zan> ariscop: Yes, that is what wiped the changed file, replaced it and still not working...
<FuuqUmiist> why not just get speech recognition software like Stephen Hawking
<K`zan> Hummmm, perhaps xmodmap, checking.
<K`zan> FuuqUmiist: She refuses to use windows (yes, sigh, *I* know).
<K`zan> I bought her Dragon...
<ariscop> i've just stumbled across xmodmap also, compat/mousekeys implies that it's capable of it on my system
<K`zan> ariscop: That might well be the answer here :-), if Xorg ignores that config, I can do it myself.  I think.  Checking.
<diuneigh> can someone help me with REDIR?  I need port forwarding for xchat.
<FuuqUmiist> does linux have any speech recognition apps?
<ariscop> K`zan, http://askubuntu.com/questions/88948/control-mouse-pointer-with-keyboard-without-a-number-pad
<ariscop> it suggests using keynav instead of xkb
<ariscop> K`zan, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Speech_Recognition there's also a few options for voice recognition, i can't say how well they work though
<obsidian> I forgot my password (it's for a site I'm an authorized user on) does anyone have any experience with xHydra or similar tools?
<thom_> so I just installed the moka icon theme. I don't know how to actually change icon themes though.
<K`zan>  ariscop Checking...  Thanks!
<K`zan>  ariscop Thanks for those links, I'll look them over tomorrow, I'm beat and kind of burned out ATM.  *****MUCH APPRECIATED and THANKS*****.
<kreig_> I accidentally started formatting (format process was just started ) my external hard disk ( NTFS ). Now, I am not able to mount it. The device is not being recognized to have an NTFS signature. How can I browse the files that have  not been deleted ?
<FuuqUmiist> kreig_ try the TestDisk app, there should be tutorials on the net
<FuuqUmiist> that should work if you do it properly, it worked for me, but you can also use PhotoRec to recover some videos and photos
<FuuqUmiist> kreig_ basic formatting just erases the indexing, nothing will actually be deleted unless you write stuff on the disk
<clone2> just need to fix the directory
<Semor> I am using mysql cluster to save all data for 3 logic servers , but I am wondering if I need to create 3 different tables for each ,or just use one table ?
<xwalk> Is sudoedit affected by an encrypted home directory? I can't get sudoedit to use vim by default. Using "EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim" in .profile.
<grandrew> as long as home is mounted your .profile should be accessible
<xwalk> I even resourced .profile after editing it. This seems trivial, but I've never come across this kind of problem.
<enali> joined #ubuntu
<enali> #ubuntu
<enali> ?
<xwalk> Looks like the issue was solved with a quick "sudo update-alternatives --config editor" command.
<Stainedhat> Semor: I'd keep the data in different tables. You can still run queries against all 3 but it will be easier to automate queries later on if you have the data separated
<callipygous> Hi all
<enali> hi
<callipygous> I ran pppoe-config once to troubleshoot my modem.  Now, every time I boot, I have to wait a few minutes as it keeps trying to establish a ppp connection.  How do I turn this off?
<callipygous> how's it going?
<Stainedhat> callipygous: so you're not using your modem anymore I take it?
<kanupatar> How can I print all debug/ouput logs to a text file in an application which is running in background in linux
<enali> use 'daemon name' > 'filename' when start up ?
<enali> I don't try it
<callipygous> Stainedhat: no
<Stainedhat> kanupatar: "<command> &> output.txt &" should do it
<enali> win#1
<boldfilter1> Why is the chrome icon blue?
<enali> it's chromium not chrome
<enali> i think
<kanupatar> Stainedhat:   "test_app &> text-file &" ?
<Stainedhat> callipygous: look at your /etc/network/interfaces file and comment out or remove the ppp section
<Stainedhat> kanupatar: yes
<Stainedhat> kanupatar: I think that should work
<enali> anyone can tell me how to avoid the information about "someone join/quit channel"?
<callipygous> ok, I'll try that
<Stainedhat> the &> redirects stderr and stdout to the file and the & after it forces it to run in the background.. you may also be able to start it with just the redirection then hit ctrl-z then type bg
<kanupatar> Stainedhat: can you explain that command?
<kanupatar> Stainedhat: "test_app &> text-file &" ?
<Stainedhat> I just did
<kanupatar> test_app --> my test application
<kanupatar> & means?
<kanupatar> > means?
<Stainedhat> read my last comment ^
<kanupatar> text-file --> ouput log file
<funyun> hi. i just installed ubuntu server on my dedicated server. i now how remote access via ssh. how do i setup gui so i can remotely connect to it?
<kanupatar> Stainedhat: didnot clear sorry
<Stainedhat> kanupatar: huh?
<kanupatar> Stainedhat: "test_app &> text-file &"
<kanupatar> I understand the last &
<kanupatar> but not the first &
<Stainedhat> funyun: you can either use X-forwarding by adding -X to shh command or use another tool like VNC or teamviewer, etc
<Stainedhat> kanupatar: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<Stainedhat> it is used to redirect output to your file.. all stderr and stdout
 * kanupatar confused about the first &
<funyun> Stainedhat: so it won't look the same way ubuntu desktop looks?
 * kanupatar second & would only be used for running app in bacground
<Stainedhat> essentially all output your program generates goes to your file, both errors and regular expected output.. if you don't want errors then just use >
<Stainedhat> kanupatar: read the link I posted and you will understand
<callipygous> if you use 2> you get stderr
<callipygous> What does the &> mean?
<kanupatar> callipygous: yes, that was my question
<callipygous> oh
<Stainedhat> funyun: it will if yuo use vnc or temaviewer or any other remote desktop solution. if you jest need to access a single X program you can use ssh -X user@server to allow whatever programs you execute to run on your local display
<Stainedhat> callipygous: it means you are redirecting both stderr and stdout
<funyun> Stainedhat: so just do apt-get install teamviewer?
<Stainedhat> kanupatar: I've explained it 3 times now and posted a link to a complete breakdown of output redirection. if you still don't understand it you should probably go google it cause I can't make it any clearer
<Stainedhat> funyun: no, I don't think it's in the repos.. you'll have to wget the .deb file from teamviewer.com and install it with dpkg
<mici> enali:in irssi write /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<mici> i dont know about other clients
<Stainedhat> funyun: you can also just use vnc which may be easier
<callipygous> Stainedhat: thanks
<Stainedhat> callipygous: np, did clearing out the ppp stuff work?
<Stainedhat> funyun: you may also want to look into xrdp if you are connecting from a windows machine
<funyun> Stainedhat: connecting from a mac
<Stainedhat> funyun: I'd say vnc then.. especially if you don't have access to the gui already.
<Stainedhat> funyun: but if you're connecting from a remote location and you need to open the ports up to the internet I would recommend running vnc on a non standard port to avoid a million login attempts per day from skriddies
<funyun> Stainedhat: i connected with vnc and there's just a blank page
<funyun> with nothing on it
<funyun> and an X as a curser
<Stainedhat> funyun: once you have vnc access check out teamviewer.. i've found it to be pretty good
<Stainedhat> you may have an issue in your xstartup file.. try gnome-classic
<Stainedhat> funyun: ^
<funyun> Stainedhat: it says no /home/user/.xsession file
<funyun> Stainedhat: so do apt-get install gnome-classic?
<Stainedhat> can you pastebin your ~/.vnc/xstartup file?
<Stainedhat> funyun: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<funyun> Stainedhat: http://pastebin.com/LTvHzEdU
<funyun> newest
<Stainedhat> funyun: one sec
<funyun> np
<Payton> Is there any piece of software that can stop my system from heating up? xD
<Payton> Preferably like HP coolsense
<Stainedhat> funyun: sorry got distracted for a min.. ok, lemme look at that pastebin brb
<Stainedhat> funyun: try adding "gnome-session &" to the very end of the xstartup file first
<Stainedhat> funyun: he restart vnc and login again
<Stainedhat> Then
<funyun> Stainedhat: no change
<glitchd> can i ask a xubuntu question in here as im getting no response in there?
<Stainedhat> funyun: which desktop environment do you have installed?
<Stainedhat> funyun: and how are you starting the vncserver?
<Stanley00> glitchd: better you ask in there, but you can try your luck here :D
<funyun> Stainedhat: i haven't installed anything. i'm doing vncserver -geometry 1440x900 :1
<glitchd> Stanley00, lol thx man
<funyun> all i have installed is vncserver and gnome-session
<glitchd> im getting really bad sound quality in 13.10 both in the headphones and over the speakers
<glitchd> im trying to find out what i can do to fix this
<pranav> how to automate tasks like clicking javascript links, copy generated content, open another tab, paste it somewhere, submit the form. Any good sofwares in ubuntu ?
<glitchd> it sounded good before
<glitchd> and this is a brand new laptop HP Probbok 4540s
<Ben64> glitchd: usually what i do to fix audio problems is remove pulseaudio, but that messes with other things a bit
<qwerty_1234567> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<glitchd> Ben64, i believe i did remove pulse before and went with alsa, however i believe i was having problems when trying to adjust certain volumes
<Stainedhat> funyun: hmm.. and it's not spawning gnome even after a restart of vnc?
<funyun> Stainedhat: my xstartup file looks like this, is this correct? http://pastebin.com/5wLw4dVs
<Stainedhat> funyun: yeah, try "gnome-session --session=gnome-classic &"
<Stainedhat> that should spawn the classic gnome desktop as long as you have gnome installed
<Stainedhat> funyun: you also might want to try "vncserver-kill :1" to get rid of any running sessions
<funyun> Stainedhat: just a blank grey screen
<Stainedhat> funyun: you also might want to try "vncserver -kill :1" to get rid of any running sessions
<funyun> Stainedhat: yep, i ddi that
<funyun> did*
<Stainedhat> funyun: hmmm sounds like something is missing.. are you sure you have gnome installed?
<funyun> Stainedhat: the desktop enviornment you spoke of. was i supposed to install that?
<funyun> Stainedhat: just gnome-sessions
<funyun> so install gnome?
<Stainedhat> funyun: yes, if you want the classic gnome DE run "sudo apt-get install gnome-core"
<Stainedhat> funyun: for gnome 3 i think it's gnome-shell
<glitchd> what would i do to trace down audio problems in xubuntu 13.10?
<funyun> Stainedhat: i just did apt-get install gnome. should i uninstall?
<pranav> i want to automate tasks like copying a content generated by javascript action from a webpage and posting it into another ?
<pranav> what should i use in ubuntu?
<rsvp> which version of python is primary in Trusty ??
<Stainedhat> funyun: that should have installed the full gnome DE
<funyun> Stainedhat: is that bad?
<tunage> I have a usb device that is coming up busy, as soon as I plug it in. How do I find out what is capturing it? I how I free it up?  http://sprunge.us/KOIU
<funyun> or more than i need?
<rysh> rsvp: 2.7
<pranav> i want to automate tasks like copying a content generated by javascript action from a webpage and posting it into another ? what should i use in ubuntu?
<Stainedhat> funyun: try "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and pastbin the output before you install
<rysh> rsvp: seems also 3.4
<funyun> Stainedhat: okay one sec, gnome is taking years to install
<rsvp> rysh: what is the "python" command linked to? it should be 2 or 3.
<Stainedhat> funyun: lol.. it's still installing.. well, I would say wait til it's done then try again haha
<rysh> rsvp:  /usr/bin/python -> python2.7
<rsvp> rysh: thanks so much for checking. I guess Python3 is still not mainstream.
<rysh> rsvp: it is installed, it looks like .... 3.3 and 3.3m and 3.4 and 3.4m ...
<rysh> at least on my machine :-) ... but then I already do a lot with it, like compiling xbmc 13 beta
<rsvp> rysh: out of curiosity, what is "python3" command linked to?
<rysh> rsvp:  /usr/bin/python3 -> python3.4
<rsvp> rysh: ok great, I don't think I will be converting my py modules to conform with v3.4 -- thanks again.
<rysh> rsvp: np
<tarelerulz> Is there a room for coding c ++ in Ubuntu or Linux in general
<puish> don't think so. but there is ##c++
<tarelerulz> thanks puish, I just went there.  Oh Uubuntu 13 is great.
<Stainedhat> funyun: I'm heading out but hopefully that'll work for you once you get gnome installed
<dmarr> for some reason lsb_release -v shows 14.04 because i screwingly changed some sources to point to the trusty source
<dmarr> i changed the sources list to saucy now apt-get install shows a bunch of packages to be removed which i know is not right (it tries to remove apt)
<sohaeb> test?
<aeon-ltd> sohaeb: failed
<aeon-ltd> sohaeb: there're testing channels for testing
<abhvym> when i do "start apache"
<abhvym> when i do "start apache"  or "stop apache" how the "stop" knows where is the program located?
<akaWolf> hello! I have a performance issue with video on my Ubuntu. can you help me?
<abhvym> !details | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abhvym> in case of custome software instaled in /opt when i do "start apache"  or "stop apache" how the "stop" knows where is the program located?
<abhvym> apache is just example here.
<akaWolf> abhvym: fps in games is more over 10 times less than in Windows on that machine.
<abhvym> akaWolf, may be you need the correct graphics driver?
<helmut_> hi
<akaWolf> abhvym: may be... how to know that?
<abhvym> !driver
<dmarr> nobody?
<abhvym> akaWolf, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto and http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<bray90820> Is there a command to erase everything except 1 file in a folder
<mici> bray wouldnt it be easier to just mv the file in .. before deleting all the files in the folder?
<mici> afaik there is no specific.command for that
<rysh> bray90820: ls *|grep -v file_tosave |xargs rm -rf
<bray90820> A better question is if i created a file with nano and did write out without entering a name would it create the file
<abhvym> bray90820, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/670460/move-all-files-except-one
<bray90820> abhvym: nor move REmove
<bray90820> but i don't really need it anymore if my other question is answered
<abhvym> bray90820, http://superuser.com/questions/529854/how-to-delete-all-files-in-a-directory-except-some
<bray90820> abhvym: thanks evento i don't need it anymore
<abhvym> you took my opportunity to show off my googling skiils.
<akaWolf> abhvym: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066291/
<Pilot200hr> I have an intel video card and am attempting to get HDMI output to work with my Pioneer HDMI Reciever I just purchased. The aplay -l looks like the device is there: http://pastebin.com/f57402ZE but speaker-test creates no sound... am I missing something. The HDMI video works just fine. speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:0,3
<Pilot200hr>  is what I am atempting....
<abhvym> akaWolf, wait for someone expert to reply. i cant help.
<akaWolf> I don't know, which exactly driver use a X11. and which exactly libraries use a game...
<akaWolf> and I don't know, which driver I need for my graphical card
<PatBateman> hi
<abhvym> in case of custome software instaled in /opt when i do "start apache"  or "stop apache" how the "stop" knows where is the program located?
<abhvym> apache is just example here.
<PatBateman> if I reinstall my ubuntu, will my git files work ?
<elarson> I've had an odd experience with my companies vpn. on ubuntu 13.10 I created a VPN connection and everything worked as expected. it used the specified dns and directed traffic correctly. recently I had to reinstall 13.10 and this time around I decided to try adding search domain (this was something I had done in the past). now the search domain works, but i can't access nodes unless I remove the searched domain. for example if the host
<elarson> I'm trying to access is 'foo.bar.myco.com' and the search domain is 'myco.com' I can access it via ssh foo.bar, but I can't access it via 'foo.bar.myco.com' anymore
<elarson> sorry for the long message
<akaWolf> rysh: can you help me?
<elarson> I've tried removing the search domain in the VPN settings, but my resolv.conf still ends up with the search domain
<abhvym> PatBateman, if you do NOT format you /home (assuming that its on separate partition) then just install git and your git should work
<elarson> I've also tried deleting the VPN connection and starting over, but the same thing happens and the search domain shows up in resolv.conf
<PatBateman> abhvym: thanks, and what if I install a fully new version with format? all my git settings are gone?
<abhvym> PatBateman, if you format *everithing* on that partition will be gone.
<gordonjcp> PatBateman: why not just make a copy of .git ?
<PatBateman> abhvym: so I have to set all thinks for all my project to deploy to my server?
<PatBateman> gordonjcp: is it enough?
<abhvym> PatBateman, Backup would be better.
<gordonjcp> PatBateman: enough for what?
<PatBateman> gordonjcp: i copy back the .git folder to my project and will work?
<gordonjcp> no, probably not
<PatBateman> yeah I guess
<gordonjcp> is this your machine's git configuration, or your project?
<gordonjcp> ~/.git contains your git user settings
<PatBateman> Im asking my project
<gordonjcp> like, name, email and so on
<gordonjcp> PatBateman: okay, what exactly are you trying to do?
<geirha> ~/.gitconfig  contains your global git config,   project/.git/config  contains the local git config for that project
<PatBateman> so, I want a new ubuntu install, and setup my dev. environment again. files/folders/lamp settings are okey, but Im curious about git settings.
<PatBateman> geirha: hm nice
<PatBateman> so save the global gitconfig and all projects with .git configs and probably will works after the new install
<PatBateman> *work
<geirha> PatBateman: They are text files, so look at them in a pager or editor; they're easy to read
<PatBateman> i know that just not sure when i reinstall git at the beginning will it delete/modify something ...
<PatBateman> but now its clear
<toyimp> Hey guys. I'm having an issue with my desktop with Ubuntu. I am getting a 'Kernel panic' error. And before this I was getting a failed to execute /sbin/init. For some reason I can't get Ubuntu Live to load up but the install portion works. I even tried installing to another HDD and I get this all over again.
<Pilot200hr> I have an intel video card and am attempting to get HDMI output to work with my Pioneer HDMI Reciever I just purchased. The aplay -l looks like the device is there: http://pastebin.com/f57402ZE but speaker-test creates no sound... am I missing something. The HDMI video works just fine. speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:0,3
<rysh> akaWolf: what videocard you use?
<akaWolf> rysh: integrated Intel HD Graphics 4600
<rysh> akaWolf: which Ubuntu version? 32 or 64 bit? Intel seem to develop Graphics drivers for linux themselves
<rysh> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<akaWolf> rysh: x64 14.04
<rysh> akaWolf: Seems that one it not yet supported by Intel
<rysh> You might try the 13.10 version, but it is not recommended ...
<JNixx> akaWolf: Seems someone here got the 4600 to work on Ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191109
<JNixx> akaWolf: I just skimmed the thread, but might be worth looking at.
<akaWolf> hm
<akaWolf> rysh: I install a drivers before upgrade distr
<rysh> akaWolf: You mean you did upgrade from 13.10 with dist-upgrade?
<akaWolf> rysh: yeah, from 13.04
<rysh> Was video working OK then in 13.04?
<akaWolf> rysh: no
<rysh> akaWolf: If I were you I would go back to 13.10 and try those Intel drivers Intel developed themselves ... 14.04 is BETA and not yet supported by Intel
<rysh> akaWolf: I do not have experience with Intel graphic drivers though ...
<akaWolf> hm
<akaWolf> rysh: how to install a 13.10 drivers?
<rysh> akaWolf: you can go that website I showed earlier and download the deb file behind the 13.10 link
<rysh> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<akaWolf> rysh: deb with graphical installer?
<akaWolf> rysh: no. graphical installer -- bad idea...
<rysh> or in console with dpkg -i xyz.deb
<akaWolf> graphical installer -- deb package... and he installs a drivers. but it's works not so good. and I want to direct install necessary drivers from deb.
<rysh> akaWolf: Sorry, seems I can't help you
<Aryan_> nick:password
<Aryan_> which is the best ubuntu version?
<mici> im not sure where to ask, but is there a list somewhere about major changes in 13.04, 13.10 and 14.04
<mici> some kind of changelog of major things
<monkwitdafunk> kernel differences can be the diffrent hardware that is compatable with ubuntu linux
<Aryan_> login
<monkwitdafunk> which kernel do users in the channel have? i choose to adopt ubuntu LTS
<monkwitdafunk> i am guessing kernel diffrences have their own filesystem diffrences
<bray90820> How would i copy A file from relative path to current path
<monkwitdafunk> instead of two partitions on a device, have five
<monkwitdafunk> how is the post precise releases going for filesystems?
<rysh> monkwitdafunk: kernel differences have to do with differences in CPU architecture
<mici> bray90820 you mean how to copy from symbolic link to an actual path?
<rysh> not file system differences
<bray90820> mici: i think so
<monkwitdafunk> that is ubuntu for amd64 i am using
<mici> bray90820 you can just use the symbolic link and it copies the actual file.
<monkwitdafunk> what about input and output before the operating system
<bray90820> mici: what I want to do is copy a file from a different directory than the one i am in without changing directories
<llutz> bray90820: cp folder/tothe/file .
<bray90820> I'll try it
<bray90820> llutz: i keep typing in the relative path but it says No such file or directory
<monkwitdafunk> hey ubuntu channel, speaking of the new long term release and its kernel diffrences with the previous generation, does that mean intels previous generation is not compatable with ubuntu
<llutz> bray90820: then your path is wrong
<bray90820> It's not tho which is where I am confused
<monkwitdafunk> think about this... the best of the 65W thermal design power for the intel core 2
<llutz> bray90820: ls -l path/to/file
<monkwitdafunk> or the best 65W thermal design for the amd athlonx3 the hallmark of cores per dollar
<Gr1> Hi everyone
<bray90820> llutz: that didn't work
<llutz> bray90820: then your path is wrong
<bray90820> but i can cd to it just fine if i am in the root
<llutz> bray90820: then its a permission thing
<Gr1> I am having problems with an application to write to an lvm device
<Gr1> could not initialize storage "/dev/vgroot/trafficserver_vol" [unable to open]
<llutz> bray90820: so what file do you want to copy, where is it and where do you want to copy it to?
<Gr1> Is there any way I can grant a user to give permission to write to a volume ?
<bray90820> llutz: I figured it oyt
<bray90820> out
<bray90820> The file i wanted to copy was 000
<bray90820> My bad
<bray90820> The permissions on the file that is
<llutz> bray90820: yep, hard to copy for a user then :)
<pimuig> hello everyone, I just created an extended partititon. I'd like to create further partitions on it, but I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066587/
<bray90820> llutz: oh well
<llutz> pimuig: your disk is mounted?
<bray90820> I will just have to go to the server tomorrow to manually copy the file
<pimuig> llutz, no.
<llutz> bray90820: use sudo
<bray90820> llutz: if i has sudo permissions i would
<llutz> bray90820: "<bray90820> but i can cd to it just fine if i am in the root"   <- su?
<bray90820> my bad i ment ~ nor root
<llutz> bray90820: whoops, sry i misread that
<bray90820> ok nevermind
<bray90820> but i ment ~and i did not mean root
<bray90820> so we both went wrong
<bray90820> -rw-r--r-- means i have write permissions right?
<pimuig> llutz, disk utility program shows the extended partition as one (free) block. whereas gparted shows it scrambled into 4 partitions, which have never been created by me.
<llutz> bray90820: yes
<llutz> bray90820: if you are owner
<pimuig> llutz, the referred partitions are also shown here (sdb5 and sdb6): http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066634/  I haven't created them, don't know how come they show up.
<llutz> pimuig: "sudo parted -l  |pastebinit"
<llutz> pimuig: well, someone must have created them or your partitiontable is broken
<ilya__> kakahrf
<starnix> Hello penguinstas :b
<llutz> pimuig: if you haven't created them, remove sdb5+6, create new ones you want/need
<bray90820> llutz: thanks
<pimuig> llutz, here is the result of sudo parted -l
<pimuig> llutz, here is the result of sudo parted -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066642/
<geirha> pimuig: none of the partitions on /dev/sdb appear to have any file systems
<pimuig> geirha, I dont know how they appeared. I havent created them. can someone do that remotely?
<nichlas> pimuig: have you used the disk before?
<pimuig> nichlas, yes, I did. but there were no such partitions before, either
<nichlas> pimuig: and of course someone could have done it remotely. but that would mean that they had your root password, or access to a wheel user
<nichlas> I do things like that remotely every day :)
<pimuig> unless someone keylogged my pc, it is not possible that they know my password, right?
<pimuig> what is a wheel user?
<pimuig> ok, found it : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_%28Unix_term%29
<llutz> group "wheel" is on lots of distros what "sudo/admin" on +buntu is
<nichlas> sorry, is it called sudoers or something like that? i forgot :)
<mici> if youre not supposed to be able to root in ubuntu why is sudo su a legit command
<mici> i mean not able to be
<nichlas> pimuig: yes, it is not very likely. if they had your password they would probably do other things to your box.
<nichlas> mici: you can limit the sudo commands in many different ways
<nichlas> mici: and unless you sudo every command, it is to make an extra step before you fuck things up :)
<nichlas> I think there have already been written books about that very subject, since Ubuntu was born.
<pimuig> nichlas, I've been asking questions here about my partitions recently, during which I might have also received some links. is it possible that access to my devices would be gained this way?
<prem> hi all
<prem> how can i change permissions of a file in a usb which is FAT / NTFS formatted
<prem> currently it shows "operation not permitted" even if i run chown as root user
<mici> prem ntfs doesnt have unix permissions as is
<prem> mici,  yes i read so., but there is should be a option or another way to do it ., right
<nichlas> pimuig: not likely. If anyone post a link or guides you to do something that compromises your system it would not go unnoticed.
<mici> you need to mount it with proper permissions for example sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw,auto,user,fmask=0022,dmask=0000 /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<nichlas> pimuig: unless you pasted your password to paste.ubuntu.org
<pimuig> nichlas, thank you, good to know. I just deleted the dubious partitions, even the extended partition. yet, when I then recreated the extended one, exactly the same partitions are there again now.
<pimuig> sdb4, sdb5, sdb6
<nichlas> pimuig: it is also very unlikely that if anyone gained access to your system, that they would start messing with your partitions. There are much more fun things to do :D
<nichlas> pimuig: have you tried using theother partition editor to create them?
<mici> prem also you might want to check ntfs-3g for more info about giving actual permissions to files (afaik not windows compatible)
<nichlas> pimuig: remember, nothing is changed during the configuration. It only changes when you ask the partition editor to write the changes.
<nichlas> oh well.. sorry to have to leave like this, but i have work bugging me
<pimuig> nichlas, I used ubuntu disk utility to create the extended partition, it usually just creates the partition when I select the size and filesystem format.
<kingplusplus> please how do i setup my hostname with a domain if i have not registered one. I have installed sendmail but can't use mail() ... this is how my host file looks http://pastebin.com/4jTGDzwY
<mici> pimuig i recommend gparted :)
<bobkosse> What domainname do you use?
<bobkosse> thegreat?
<mici> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~411
<kingplusplus> bobkosse, do i need to register a domain? I am just using it for test
<bobkosse> No, but I don't understand what you try to do?
<mici> [Csorry! my ssh lags a bit on mobile
<leeyaa> hello
<bobkosse> are you builing an local application that should listen to the domain thegreat?
<leeyaa> how to get a partition to be mounted as rw on boot? atm it gets ro only
<kingplusplus> bobkosse, i have a script in php - contact form but without sendmail it wouldn't work cos am using mail()
<mici> leeyaa add it in fstab maybe?
<leeyaa> mici: i have added it to fstab
<leeyaa> i have this /dev/sda2       /usr/local      reiserfs,notail,noatime 0       1
<kingplusplus> bobkosse, thegreat doesn't exist as a domain, am just using since my user is user@thegreat
<leeyaa> on another server same entry, partition gets mounted as rw
<kingplusplus> in terminal
<leeyaa> is there any service that executes mount -o remount,rw /usr/local or something on boot ?
<mici> leeyaa add rw to fstab and if it doesnt work try umask=000 0 0
<mici> or 022
<leeyaa> mici: i would like to mount it same way as on the other server. I dont have rw or umask there
<leeyaa> what could be the reason
<RobDude> Hi all
<mici> is the mount local or remote in the other server
<leeyaa> mici: it is local
<leeyaa> its from /dev/sda2
<leeyaa> and the weird part is i cant even umount using umount /usr/local but i can with mount -o remount,rw /usr/local
<mici> so this is a different computer and different hdd with different config? also does the remount rw give permissiona
<leeyaa> mici: both are vms, setup is the same, one is a copy of the other
<leeyaa> permissions ?
<mici> does the mount -o remount,rw give the needed permissions? i cant think a reason why it wouldnt work the same as the other computer if they truly are identical
<mici> unless the vm is trying to mount a phusical disk
<mici> physical*
<Guest43468> im trying to increase the size of my tmp psrtition temporarily by moving it to a usb stick or somryhinh
<Guest43468> doesnt work
<pimuig> nichlas, it seems that I cant password-protect the partition while creating it with gparted
<Guest43468> how do i extend thre size of /tmp so i can install this famn unetbootin ubuntu
<akaWolf> hello again! I have a strange problem with mesa lib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066804/
<pimuig> llutz, nichlas seems to have left, could you please help me know if I can password-protect the partition while creating it with gparted?
<akaWolf> I don't know why, but system is not trying to load a i915_dri.so
<kingplusplus> bobkosse, pls do i need to register a true domain to be able to edit and use sendmail
<kingplusplus> please how do i setup my hostname with a domain if i have not registered one. I have installed sendmail but can't use mail() ... this is how my host file looks http://pastebin.com/4jTGDzwY
<Guest43468> kingplusplus: you do not need a domain
<kingplusplus> whoami shows : user1 and on terminal my host name is thegreat so i have user1@thegreat....  tried adding .com to my hostname . i.e thegreat.com it still didn't work
<Guest43468> but it cannot hurt
<pimuig> does gparted enable encryption of a partition while creating it?
<Guest43468> pimuig: looks like it does not
<kingplusplus> Guest43468, is their anything to be done?
<Guest43468> yes, if you are serious about email you want a domain name registered
<pimuig> then my problem persists. disk utility gives error that I mentioned earlier, and gparted doesnt encrypt. is there maybe a third tool to create password-protected partitions?
<Guest43468> pimuig: you can use luks
<Guest43468> and cryptsetup
<Guest43468> it is commandline only i think
<Guest43468> just google what you need to do and there will be stepbystep iunstructions
<pimuig> Guest43468, which one do you mean is commandline? luks or cryptsetup, or both?
<Guest43468> theyre all commandline
<Guest43468> maybe you want tryecrypt which might have a gui
<akaWolf> hm..
<RobDude> Can someone tell me what I should call the GUI in Ubuntu?
<akaWolf> can anybody help me?
<pimuig> they both look advanced tools. and truecrypt seems another story to me. why did disk utility not work, cant understand.
<nickslave> pimuig: no idea
<nickslave> most linux stuff may seem advanced
<akaWolf> I have a strange issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066804/
<akaWolf> I don't know why, but system is not trying to load a i915_dri.so
<k1l> RobDude: can you rephrase?
<DJones> akaWolf: You're probably better asking that in #ubuntu+1 as it looks like you're using the beta release of 14.04
<akaWolf> DJones: it's also and on the 13.04 and 13.10
<k1l> well, 13.04 is out of support. and 14.04 is still beta. so try with a fresh 13.10 install and show the errors again
<pimuig> I got one step closer to why disk utility gave that error and didnt perform partitioning. It lies on the machine. I tried it on another pc and disk utility created the partition. so what might be wrong with my "device" ? (the error was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066587/)
<k1l> pimuig: is this a clean disk or is there something on it?
<pimuig> k1l, the disk has data on it in other partitions.
<k1l> pimuig: so my first guess is that is got too many primary partitions on it? can you check that
<pimuig> k1l, yes, there are multiple partitions already. that's why I had to create the last one as an extended partition
<RobDude> pimuig:  Are you creating a logical partition inside an extended partition?
<pimuig> RobDude, yes
<pimuig> RobDude, and they could not be created via disk utility on one machine, while it was smoothlessly done on another.
<pimuig> the error on the former machine was http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066587/
<mici> pimuig are you sure the disk isnt mounted when doing your partition changes?
<pimuig> mici, no it wasnt mounted.
<mici> as a workaround have you tried modifying the disk from a live disk? i had a weird similar disk issue lnce and i bootd a live disk and it worked from there
<mici> i have no idea why because there should be nothing thar different
<pimuig> mici, I havent tried it, but as I said, the problem didnt occur on another pc.
<k1l> ;help
<pimuig> strange things follow. when I inserted a usb, first the partition was shown free while it actually contained data, after which I reinserted, and the data was shown.
<streulma> hello, my friend has an Android phone in Download mode, but the device is not recognised in Ubuntu 13.10. We had unable to enumerate usb device, error -32. How can we solve this? unbinding the device says it cannot write.
<akaWolf> hm
<akaWolf> can everybody help me?
<streulma> how can we solve this ?
<stephanie_> bonjour
<stephanie_> des francais ici?
<DJones> !fr | stephanie_
<ubottu> stephanie_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<stephanie_> thx
<tim_> dwad
<RobDude> Can someone help me understand the difference between Display Managers (gdm, ldm, lightdm, etc...) and Window Managers (compiz, icewm, xfwm4, etc...) and X?  I hear this things all the time, but I don't get what they are
<sujit> ...
<streulma> what can we do with can't enumerate usb device ?
<mraky> Hi
<k1l> RobDude: displaymanagers start x-server and do all the hardware stuff to see something at your monitors. windowmanagers sort the actual content like the desktops and the programs that are open (like unity, gnome or kde)
<lucido> hello, scanimage produces unopenable files: scanimage>image.pnm or with --format tiff
<RobDude> Thank you k1l.   By default Ubuntu (at least 12.04) comes with LightDM and Unity, right?  If I change either of those, would I still say I'm using Ubuntu?
<Guest74583> why my vi syntax on doesn't work
<enchilado> RobDude: yes
<RobDude> Cool - thank you
<yanboyang>  I don't know using which command to connect Internet in terminal
<Guest74583> me too
<k1l> RobDude: yes, lightdm and unity are default for ubuntu. but you can install several displaymanagers or desktop enviroements. some predefined enviroments use other desktopenviroments and got special names like Lubuntu or Kubuntu
<konraddo> hi, i recently installed newest version of xubuntu and i have a problem, when i'm using my computer, (just browsing internet, or doing anything else) the image on my display dissapears, and led diode changes it's color to yellow, it's like i would disconnect DVI cable. i'm sure that's not hardware problem, because it works fine when i'm running Windows. i couldn't find anything helpful in Google.
<RobDude> konraddo:  How long does it take for the image to disappear?
<konraddo> damn, it dissapeared again, so i turned on my second computer. it dissapears after random time, it may be like 5 minutes, or more
<floridsdorf> hi
<pimuig> thank you very much to all helping people with the problem with my disk today!
<pimuig> seems it's the day of occurences..now I click on "empty trash" and some files and folders cannot be deleted.
<nwe> hey, how can I do set language for lightdm user with dbus?
<mici> pimuig what was the problem
<busybox_> Hi
<SirLagz> busybox_: hi
<busybox_>  How can I create initrd image for arm qemu on a i386 machine?
<pothos> i look for how write macro in libreoffice
<ActionPa1snip> pimuig: try trash-cli   great command
<ice9> is there a good terminal application that support window tiling, like Terminator but better one?
<oyvby01> Hi guys, the ability to choose login sessions appears to be missing from Ubuntu 12.04 after a reboot, and now I cant log in, or choose a session.. any ideas?
<pimuig> ActionParsnip, should I just type trash-cli ?
<Walex2> oyvby01: that would be part of the LightDM configuration. It ought to be there, if not check the config files.
<rizal> izal
<Akishona> hi ! can anyone suggest me a chat server that supports video and voice chats ?
<HackerII> paltlk ?
<HackerII> paltalk
<utug12> hey rizal
<utug12> ano mabuti ka naman
<demianb> Hey guys. I have a bunch of directories which contain .part files that I want to delete. How can I do this in a single command? Looking at rm --help didn't give me any clues.
<somsip> demianb: rm *.part
<Akishona> demianb: try with find
<somsip> demianb: sorry - ignore that
<demianb> Akishona, okay.. rm *.part doesn't do it, because it doesn't look past the current directory.
<somsip> demianb: here's your hint http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2016844/bash-recursively-remove-files
<Akishona> demianb:http://linux.die.net/man/1/find   scroll down until you find the examples section
<demianb> Thanks guys.
<cxt> 这是什么
<somsip> !zh | cxt
<ubottu> cxt: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tunage> I have a usb device that is coming up busy, as soon as I plug it in. How do I find out what is capturing it? I how I free it up?  http://sprunge.us/KOIU
<The-j0k3r> Hello I am unable to transfer via SSH in my ubuntu, here i have login via SSH in host system, But I am unable to transfer file from my local computer. http://pastebin.com/krQSx7Kb
<The-j0k3r> file*
<tunage> The-j0k3r scp /source/fine/name /dest/file/name
<bipul> tunage, ?
<demianb> I am able to get a list of my desired files using: find -name *.part -type f -print
<jonnyw2k-work> bipul, scp j0k3r@host:/full/path/to/file /home/host/file
<bipul> Check the pastebin, I have used that Syntax
<demianb> But when I try to delete them by using command, find -name *.part -type f -print | xargs /bin/rm -f , I get error file not found.
<jonnyw2k-work> bipul, you did /home/host not /home/host/file
<jonnyw2k-work> it probably wont work but worth a try
<Toaster_Strudel> any disk cleanup utilities for ubuntu to automatically find and delete old cached files or source files
<Toaster_Strudel> I'm low on disk space
<sletenbliz> please help-me, 'find ./ -name "teste.*" -exec .ms '{}' \;' , this '.ms' is a file in current directory, but my '.ms' not run =/
<nibbler__> sletenbliz: maybe you mean ./ms or ./.ms?
<somsip> sletenbliz: ./ms maybe? Or ./.ms if it really is dotted
<sletenbliz> somsip: ./.ms
<nibbler__> sletenbliz: so write it that way...
<sletenbliz> somsip:  'find ./ -name "teste.*" -exec echo "test test" >> {} \;'  <<< not functionally o.O
<bipul> jonnyw2k-work, http://pastebin.com/k2dKz0n1 nops see this please it's not working.
<nibbler__> i'd guess the input redirection would apply to the find in this case
<sletenbliz> hm
<nibbler__> output redirection, of course
<bipul> KIndly help me any one I am unable to tranfer a file via ssh. http://pastebin.com/k2dKz0n1
<sletenbliz> nibbler__:  not functionally = find /home/sletenbliz/dirtest/ -name "test.*" -exec echo "test test" >> {} \;
<sletenbliz> =/
<jonnyw2k-work> bipul, host@host-A:~$ scp j0k3r@192.168.56.1:/home/j0k3r/index.sh /home/host/index.sh
<DVA5912> ahhh, Good ole Ubuntu, How ive missed this room lol
<tunage> I have a usb device that is coming up busy, as soon as I plug it in. How do I find out what is capturing it? I how I free it up?  http://bpaste.net/show/f5DkWD0wGdH0mMVwp5TQ/
<tunage> The-j0k3r scp /source/fine/name /dest/file/name
<jonnyw2k-work> your scp seems broken lol
<tunage> bipul scp /source/fine/name /dest/file/name
<bipul> tunage, check the pastebin I did what you said and tutorial says. But not working.
<tunage> bipul I saw you did everything but fi=ull file names.
<TechnoTim> I have a VM someone else set up where the permissions are sticky so if you add a file it inherits permissions from the folder how is this done?
<tunage> full
<jonnyw2k-work> bipul, what about the other way so from 56.101 to 56.1
<sletenbliz> please... find . -name "testeporra.*" -exec echo "aff aff " >> {} \; << this is functionally, ------- find /home/sletenbliz/dirtest/ -name "test.*" -exec echo "test test" >> {} \; << not functionally, help-me on pipe redirection?
<sletenbliz> LOL sorry
<sletenbliz> find /home/sletenbliz/dirtest/ -name "test.*" -exec echo "teste:" } \;
<sletenbliz> is a correty...
<bipul> .101 is mine VirtualBox os host runing Ubuntu and .1 is mine main computer where i have index.sh file
<guillermo_> fdf
<guillermo_> f
<guillermo_> f
<guillermo_> f
<guillermo_> f
<tunage> I have a usb device that is coming up busy, as soon as I plug it in. How do I find out what is capturing it? I how I free it up?  http://bpaste.net/show/f5DkWD0wGdH0mMVwp5TQ/
<basketballllll> Launchpad sakd my bug report was a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289251 but there is nkthing in that link
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1289251 not found
<Guest56121> why i am guest?
<somsip> !nickserv | Guest56121
<ubottu> Guest56121: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<quinman22> I can't seem to disable alt menukeys in gnome-terminal in 14.04, anyone else having this problem?
<somsip> !14.04 | quinman22
<ubottu> quinman22: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Toaster_Strudel> any good disk auto-cleanup type utilities for ubuntu??
<somsip> !info bleachbit | Toaster_Strudel
<ubottu> Toaster_Strudel: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (saucy), package size 356 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<HackerII> autoclean
<Toaster_Strudel> somsip: thanks!
<tunage> Toaster_Strudel fschk?
<quinman22> I'm guessing you're telling me that no support is offered on unreleased software? I was asking to see if I should report it as a bug or not
<somsip> quinman22: best to ask for help in the support channel, and take it from there depending on their response
<quinman22> thanks
<DJones> quinman22: 14.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 which is what the link was pointing you to
<Toaster_Strudel> ubottu, 3,546kb
<Minja> quit
<Toaster_Strudel> bleachbit is what I was looking for.. pretty nifty
<vmos> hello, anyone know how to upgrade ubuntu server 12.10 to 13.04 ? I've tried do-release-upgrade with and without -d and it just wants to go straight to 14.04
<Toaster_Strudel> thanks again
<compdoc> vmos, might be best to wait for 14.04
<k1l> vmos: -d is for development releases
<k1l> vmos: why do you even want to to that?
<k1l> !eol | vmos
<ubottu> vmos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> vmos: 13.04 is out of support since january
<vmos> because I need certain packages to be at certain versions and there are no PPAs available for 14.04 yet and compiling from source is a pain in the hole
<cfhowlett> !server|vmos,
<ubottu> vmos,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mastershake> hello, shockwave flash in chromium Version 32.0.1700.107 on Ubuntu 13.10 perpetually crashes when trying to load media. This problem is not present with Firefox. can someone help me fix this?
<k1l> vmos: see the EOLupgrades. 13.04 is gone
<fishbrain> i upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and now my launch window (one that opens with windows key) opens empty. typing application name won't work either.
<danialr> how can i transfer directory to remote using lftp ? for get directory i use mirror but what is command for transfer directory ?
<jtrucks> anyone know wbhy the 12.04 LTS ntop package web UI doesn't work out of the box?
<kyfella> user@computer:~$ python
<kyfella> Python 2.6.7 (r267:88850, Oct 30 2013, 23:25:06)
<kyfella> [GCC 4.8.1] on linux3
<kyfella> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<kyfella> >>> import gtk
<kyfella> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kyfella>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<kyfella> ImportError: No module named gtk
<kyfella> >>>
<kyfella> anyone have any ideas on this one?  I have installed The Saucy Salamander (current stable release) GTK+ 3.4 series, gir1.2-gtk-3.0_3.8.6-0ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb (165.5 KiB)
<kyfella> 3.8.6-0ubuntu3.1
<kyfella> Can anyone give me a clue?
<k1l> !paste | kyfella
<kyfella> This comes as a result of working with bleachbit
<kyfella> user@computer:~$ bleachbit
<kyfella> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kyfella>   File "/usr/bin/bleachbit", line 41, in <module>
<kyfella>     import gtk
<kyfella> ImportError: No module named gtk
<kyfella>  
<k1l> kyfella: stop that
<k1l> kyfella: use a pasteservice
<kyfella> oh stop complaining.
<kyfella> im trying to get some help
<k1l> kyfella: like: http://pastebin.com/
<k1l> kyfella: no, i suggest you re-read the channel guidelines. please stick to the rules to keep a warm and friendly enviroment for all users. thanks
<kyfella> thx, I will kee that in mind.  Do you know of the answer to the question or am I waisting my time in here
<slowcon> hey guys, wondering if anyone has sucessfully setup RDP(or similiar enviornment) on ubuntu server with desktop(gnome) 12.04
<cfhowlett> !server|slowcon,
<ubottu> slowcon,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<heliospan> I want to start ssh on every boot. I can start it manually with 'sudo service ssh start'. How do I edit the upstart file, or is there a simple command I can issue to start the service at boot?
<slowcon> thanks cfhowlett, didnt know there was ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> slowcon, no worries.  hope it helps
<ActionParsnip> heliospan: if you add the command above the 'exit 0' line in /etc/rc.local  it will run at boot
<heliospan> ActionParsnip: thanks, giving that a try
<ubottu> kyfella: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> kyfella, wall of post is not helping your cause.  use paste options
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ws2k3__> Hello, i have an question, i have 2 servers doing the same thing have the same stats the server on ubuntu 11.04 has a load of 0,05 and the ubuntu 12.04 has a load of 1.50, is there changed something in the load mesure?
<cfhowlett> !server|ws2k3 might be a better place to ask
<ubottu> ws2k3 might be a better place to ask: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !attitude|kyfella,
<ubottu> kyfella,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ra21vi> is there any tool or mature/stable python binding to extract text from PDF which will install and work without X (pure server mode)
<k1l> heliospan: if you install the openssh server package that should already autostart
<heliospan> ActionParsnip: thanks, that worked (good enough for what I need). But is rc deprecated?
<jdo_dk> I have an ubuntu server, where postfix maillog ends into syslog. System is running rsyslog and ubuntu 13.10
<jnoob22> ra21vi, as in a library? are you trying to convert pdf to text possibly?
<heliospan> k1l: ok, thats what I thought, but its a virtual machine image with this stuff pre-installed.
<ra21vi> jnoob22: i need to extract text from pdf to index that so I can search it by its content
<cfhowlett> !server|jdo_dk, might want to check in #server channel
<ubottu> jdo_dk, might want to check in #server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<heliospan> k1l: its good enough just editing the /etc/rc.local file, just using ssh to connect using host-only adapter in VirtualBox
<jnoob22> ra21vi, hmm maybe you can use pdfbox
<jdo_dk> ra21vi: Have you looked into solr ?
<jnoob22> we use that inside Alfresco for indexing pdf files
<ra21vi> jdo_dk: i would prefer ElasticSearch :) ...
<jdo_dk> ra21vi: ok. :)
<cfhowlett> ra21vi, might want to ask #python channel
<ra21vi> jnoob22: I have read about pdfbox, its java based. I need either pure cmd tool or some python binding/library
<jnoob22> jdo_dk, does Solr index pdf files as text?
<jnoob22> hmm #python someone can help you if you need python specific. im pretty sure python has a lib for that sort of thing
<ra21vi> cfhowlett: yes good idea.. I would ask in there
<jnoob22> may not be as robust or stable as the Java one but they should have one.
<Kilos> good afternoon from south africa all
<jdo_dk> jnoob22: solr have a plugins so it can index rich documents.
<Kilos> has anyone managed to get a d-link dwm-156 working on 12.04 please
<jdo_dk> jnoob22: https://wiki.apache.org/solr/ExtractingRequestHandler
<ra21vi> poppler-utils have pdftotext .. how do I find if it will require X
<Kilos> I have tried all the infoe on what google finds but no success here
<EleanorEllis> !offtopic
<Ackis> hey everyone, anyone have a recommendation for some sort of log analysis software?  Looking for something to scan logs on my home server and point out things to investigate
<jamesd> Ackis: not quite what you want, but i like splunk
<Moros> I agree with jamesd
<Ackis> jamesd, Moros: thanks, something for me to look in to at least
<maveas> Ackis: LogAnalyzer
<Moros> There are others offcourse, there is Logstash and kibana
<Moros> But you better do your own research i guess
<Ackis> this gives me a starting point, when I searched there were countless results and I wasn't sure what to start with
<ifiifjif> hey ActionParsnip
<harris> do you remember me
<jtrucks> has anyone used provided ntop package recently on any modern versino of ubuntu and had the web UI work out of the box?
<oyvby01> Walex2: the entire ubuntu-desktop was missing, thnx for the ups anyways :)
<craigbass1976> I've got a pdf plueprint that's not to scale, and I'm trying to figure out how long some walls are.  Is there any kind of application that will do this for me?  I've googled (well, DDG'ed) for stuff and looked on sourceforge, but I'm not seeing anything yet.  Not even sure what the correct term for the process is called.
<ukfromit> adzapper and squidguard are not working together at the same time on ubuntu 12.04
<ukfromit> adzapper and squidguard are not working together at the same time on ubuntu 12.04
<ukfromit> is there any help available
<ukfromit> adzapper and squidguard are not working together at the same time on ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> !patience|ukfromit,
<ubottu> ukfromit,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ukfromit> okay
<jonoinfrance> Hi guys, got a funny one for you. I'm looking for something that will slow a terminal down, preferably some kind of printed character. I would like the printing of said char to freeze the execution of the program for a bit. I tried with the bell char but even though it slows the term down a lot, the program is executed in parallel.
<ukfromit> adzapper and squidguard are not working together at the same time on ubuntu 12.04
<average> hey
<average> how do I read linux's dns cache ?
<average> I know this might seem like a weird question but I just don't know
<parrellel> I'm pretty sure there isn't one by default
<average> in Ubuntu then..
<bunjee> newby here...........can anyone explain to me how to install Chromium wb browser in Trusty 14.
<cfhowlett> !trusty|bunjee,
<ubottu> bunjee,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> bunjee: sudo apt-get chromium-browser should do the job, just bear in mind any support for 14.04 will be in #ubuntu+1 until released in April
<parrellel> something like sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart
<bunjee> ubottu.........I installed Trusty 14.04 and during the installation process the readouts explained it was possible to install Chromium after install was complete.
<ubottu> bunjee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> bunjee: if you are asking questions like that I dont suggest you use prerelease at all
<cfhowlett> bunjee, as stated: trust support is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<raj__> I can run a software very properly in the foreground using <software name> -f  but when I try to run the software  as a service in ubuntu that fails eventually like this:  Initially I get the status as running but very soon it says * could not access pidfile for <software>
<raj__> any ideas,anyone ?
<raj__> This used to work previously
<geirha> raj__: Have you checked its log files?
<raj__> yeah .. nothing is written to them
<junkanoo> running ubuntu gnome... two questions... how can I create left and right workspaces... or a workspace grid
<junkanoo> and... how can i set a virtualbox image to auto-start on a particular workspace
<jonoinfrance> Hi guys, got a funny one for you. I'm looking for something that will slow a terminal down, preferably some kind of printed character. I would like the printing of said char to freeze the execution of the program for a bit. I tried with the bell char but even though it slows the term down a lot, the program is executed in parallel.
<gvo> ctrl-s ??
<raj__> geirha: yeah ..did checked the logs .. nothing is written to them. initially status is running but later it says  * could not access pidfile for <software>
<ActionParsnip> jonoinfrance: pipe it into less
<gvo> Sorry I think you wanted to control the speed from the program.
<nohazmony> hai
<nohazmony> can iu prise halp mi instal ubonto?
<nohazmony> ey, nerds, plise, halp mi
<sudormrf> I smell a banning about to happen :)
<nohazmony> mi dakstope iz black bicose of ubonto shit
<nohazmony> plise halp
<nohazmony> sory  mi bad englich
<k1l> nohazmony: you you please try to use plain english and keep the language family friendly?
<nohazmony> i ned halp wit mi dakstop
<nohazmony> me instal ubonto and blak
<nohazmony> say eror
<k1l> !pt | nohazmony try this if its too hard to write in english
<ubottu> nohazmony try this if its too hard to write in english: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<kriel> How do I find the path to a command? For instance, in a terminal, i can type 'gedit' to open.. well.. gedit. but I'm trying to associate text files with gedit in another app, and it wants the path to the 'executable'. (yay for cross platform apps)
<nohazmony> mi no br
<nohazmony> mi espanol
<jonoinfrance> The main idea is a server running a service. When it receives input from a client, the input is printed. I'd like the printing to freeze the execution of the thread for a while. I thought the bell char would do it but apparently not
<nohazmony> pero viviendo en portugal
<kriel> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Walex2> kriel: that's not a totally well defined concept
<nohazmony> ubottu me ayudas? mi computador esta estropeado, se queda negro
<ubottu> nohazmony: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Walex2> kriel: however you can use the commands "which" and "type" to locate *executables*. For file association to applications things are not as simple as you think.
<kriel> Walex2: okay. Let me ask a different way. On windoze, I could right click a shortcut and it would tell me 'firefox' lives at c:\program files\mozilla\firefox.exe. How do I ask linux where gedit is, in \bin\wherever\idontknowthispath\gedit
<k1l> nohazmony: the bot gave you 2 channels where you can talk in spanish or portuguese. better try them
<nohazmony> callate cono, no me has ayudado, vosotros son cancers
<kriel> all the shortcuts (.desktop files) i could find just refer to 'gedit', but filezilla (the app i'm asking about) won't take it. says it's not a valid path.
<Walex2> kriel: a shortcut in MS-Windows is not an executable, it is a file pointing at an executable.
<nohazmony> k1l  eres una mierda cabron
<nohazmony> tu madre es una puta de mierda
<docepoeta> hello ppl
<kriel> nohazmony: no habla espanol. are you speaking spanish?
<Walex2> kriel: 'which' and 'type' for executables
<docepoeta> im portuguse
<docepoeta> any woman talk to me?
<kriel> Walex2: got it. Thanks.
<xangua> docepoeta: wrong channel, wrong network
<Walex2> kriel: but note that some file associations require '.desktop' paths and some require executable paths.
<kriel> Walex2: I'm still newish to linux, I don't have all the syntax down. I come from a windoze background.
<kriel> problem solved, so thanks for that, but i'd like to hear more if you have the time, or can point me towards a lightweight reference.
<gvo> kriel many of the commands you use are in /usr/bin or /bin
<Walex2> kriel: look for example at 'man xdg-mime' and at 'man 5 mailcap'
<Walex2> kriel: fortunately for you GNU/Linux is become ever more similar in design to MS-Windows :-(.
<kriel> from what i can tell, there're still core distinctions in the way the filesystem works. Yes, they're coming to a kind of convergence, but because of the way its rooted, things work differently.
<kriel> I actually just moved back from win7 to (L)ubuntu, and I forgot how much I liked it. I'm getting reacquainted.
<kriel> last i was here was.. whatever the LTS before 12.04 was.
<kriel> cuz i got annoyed at unity on the ubuntu dist.
<Walex2> kriel: actually as to "the way its rooted" NTFS works almost the same as GNU/Linux filesystems and things like volumes and drive letters in MS-Windows NT are actually MS-DOS emulations for backwards compatibility.
<kriel> Walex2: i was referring to the way everything's split up into {/var, /dev, /etc, etc} and the concept of 'everything is a file or a folder'.
<Walex2> kriel: GNU/Linux is becoming ever more MS-Windows like in those two ways :-(
<Walex2> kriel: but fortunately rather slowly.
<kriel> Walex2: ...really? =(
<k1l> Walex2: kriel can you guys talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic and stick to specific ubuntu support in here? thanks
<kriel> k1l: sorry about that. Thanks for helping me with my problem.
<k1l> kriel: if the program destination is in $PATH there is no need to give the fullpath.
<gvo> If $PATH is defined
<k1l> gvo: which is on a standard ubuntu :)
<kriel> k1l: the (app)? I was using wanted the fullpath. dunno why. Walex2 pointed out 'which gedit' which gave me the path i needed. problem is solved :)
<Tom1> hello
<jnoob22> err hello Tom1
<fartface> I'm getting messages that /boot is full (12.04.03 x64), and from what I've read I need to remove some of the older files in that directory.  The thread was from 2010 though, so is it safe to remove all files for each of the file sets (abi, config, initrd, memtest86, System.map, and vmlinuz) except for the two most recent in order to free up space?
<fartface> Since the files listed in the thread would be out of date in comparison to the ones I have in my directory
<Meerkat> you probably only need to remove old unused kernels. I have to do that as well every now and then.
<fartface> The initrd.img files?
<fartface> Ah, I should just move them to /home and then if I run into issues I can move them back rather than remove
<zorael> Is there any way to access the previous version of a ppa package?
<k1l> fartface: you can remove old kernels with their packages (linux-image-......) that will clean the /boot folder, too
<fartface> Ah, that might be safer
<jstew> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 13.10 on a mid-2012 macbook air. I updated os x, and now I can't boot. I'm booting with grub via EFI. Any ideas?
<k1l> fartface: yep. and dont forget the linux-header-... packages to that kernels.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to stop network manager adding nameserver 127.0.0.1 to my resolv.conf ?
<jstew> I already tried booting via install disk, chrooting, and running update-grub. That didn't work.
<iptable> leeyaa, I opted for chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf ;) - immunizing file
<leeyaa> iptable: i dont think i want to do this
<leeyaa> any alternative ?
<iptable> leeyaa, alternatively you may look into the configuration of dnsmasq - which is what actually does the change.
<leeyaa> i might as well remove resolvconf package
<iptable> leeyaa, and on top of that you can reconfigure the resolvconf package, adding appropriate header/footer lines
<dryicebomb> jstew: maybe this will help, I had to do these steps on my pro http://www.billsdon.com/2011/12/install-linux-mint-12-lisa-13inch-macbook-air-4-2-2011-model/
<BLZbubba> why does ubuntu desktop ignore sysctl.conf?
<leeyaa> iptable: hm but i have no localhost line in resolvconf
<fartface> k1l: Hmm, can't even use dpkg at the moment so I may have to manually remove
<BLZbubba> the first thing I have to do to boot all my ubuntu desktops is run sysctl -p
<iptable> leeyaa, but dnsmasq is what normally works with network-manager to change the resolv.conf and add 127.0.0.1.
<iptable> leeyaa, localhost line? I thought you said you have "nameserver 127.0.0.1" in your resolv.conf?
<leeyaa> iptable: thats localhost isnt it ;p
<Walex2> BLZbubba: does it? Then it is one of the cases where the local sysadm is expected to do their thing with '/etc/rc.local' for example
<jstew> dryicebomb: Yeah, that is for hybrid MBR. I'm booting straight from efi. Using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy
<iptable> leeyaa, you said you had that line. now you say you don't have it.
<jstew> was working great until the OS X update fucked it all up.
<Tom1> my led monitors makes clicking sound.
<leeyaa> iptable: i have it in resolv.conf after i restart networking for so me reason
<junkanoo> is there a gnome shell irc?
<iptable> leeyaa, alternatively install nm-tools and use nmcli to change network-manager config.
<fartface> Nevermind I killed the rogue process and it's fine now
<junkanoo> using ubuntu gnome and have a question about gnome 3.9 vs. 3.10
<jstew> Ah, nm.... I think I know the problem after looking at that article again. Mac OS must have switched the boot order in EFI.
<iptable> leeyaa, so, as I said, reconfigure dnsmasq, change network-manager config and/or modify resolvconf config
<iptable> leeyaa, all 3 work together to provide the service
<iptable> leeyaa, but you would be best off leaving the automatic adding of 127.0.0.1 alone and just reconfigure dnsmasq (which is the localhost service) to query the upstream nameserver of your choice.
<leeyaa> iptable: i prefer if i dont install extra packages as i need to do it on few more boxes with legacy ubuntu. what could add nameserver to resolv.conf ?
<leeyaa> if not resolvconf
<n0x_42> I have a shared directory on a ubuntu machine that I am trying to share between OS X and Windows computers. I have my users in a group and the group has read & execute/read/write permissions. When I connect from my windows computers and try to create a file/directory in the shared directory I get an error saying I don't have permsssion.
<iptable> leeyaa, the idea of putting 127.0.0.1 into resolv.conf and using dnsmasq as a configured forwarding nameserver is to try and run away from the limitations of resolv.conf.
<iptable> leeyaa, do you have dnsmasq running on those? I'm not saying "add".
<leeyaa> iptable: is that a service or something ?
<iptable> oh boy
<iptable> leeyaa, as root: netstat -anp |grep LISTEN |grep 53
<iptable> leeyaa, check the PID, ps -ef |grep PID and check the name
<kriel> i'd like to set up an ubuntu kiosk machine, where on startup it runs one program, and when that one program exits it shuts down. suggestions?
<n0x_42> I also have samba users created and associated with the shared directory.
<Meerkat> fartface, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Meerkat> there is a guide you can use
<iptable> leeyaa, typically you get network-manager+dnsmasq+resolvconf alltogether. In ubuntu certainly.
<Meerkat> scroll down to 'synaptic' for the easiest method.
<leeyaa> iptable: well there is bind on this box yes, it is my local dns server
<Meerkat> Bookmark the page for the future. You will need to do this again in a year or so.
<iptable> leeyaa, ok, so you got bind instead of dnsmasq. so what is wrong with querying your local bind?
<Walex2> Tom1: that clicking sound issue is probably more a topic for #hardware
<iptable> leeyaa, I'm guessing you use DHCP(?), otherwise you would not have this problem.
<Walex2> Tom1: but it may simply be the power supply/converter inside the screen
<leeyaa> iptable: actually nothing. i just want to make it identical to others (same config, same ubuntu, different behaviour)
<leeyaa> no static ips
<kriel> got it. nvm.
<Walex2> n0x_42: that is a difficult topic. The big question is: how do the server and the client agree on user names?
<iptable> leeyaa, so when you put static DNS configuration in the GUI network manager, what happens?
<leeyaa> iptable: there is no gui
<n0x_42> Well, from the windows side, when I connect to the client I just enter in the user info of the user that was created on the ubuntu computer.
<leeyaa> here, on same ubuntu, different server, no 127 entry in resolv.conf http://bpaste.net/show/sM72LJdJHDY3ezEuvGfe/
<iptable> leeyaa, uhm. what version of ubuntu we talking about anyways?
<n0x_42> I wouldn't actually need to create the same users on the client would I?
<leeyaa> iptable: 6
<iptable> leeyaa, 6 what?
<iptable> leeyaa, there is no such thing as version 6 of ubuntu
<Cpt_Gyle> hi
<leeyaa> oh wait, its precise
<leeyaa> Codename:	precise
<leeyaa> 12.04 LTS
<leeyaa> but i bot some hardy servers too
<leeyaa> same config
<iptable> leeyaa, so why did you say "legacy ubuntu"?
<n0x_42> For example, let's say I have tom and mark as users in the group shared. Those users are on ubuntu. When I connect to the shared directory from Windows I connect as user tom. The group shared has read/write/execute permissions on the shared directory. Since tom is a part of that group, he should have the same permissions correct?
<leeyaa> leeyaa: i thought that server is hardy or what do you call it the one before, drapper or something like that. but it is another server
<leeyaa> anyway how to stop it adding nameserver 127.0.0.1
<iptable> leeyaa, I really need to know the version to tell you. different version, different way
<leeyaa> iptable: http://bpaste.net/show/inD4rbnhRSmJbUZFrGjT/
<leeyaa> this is my working server
<leeyaa> and this is the one that keeps messing with my resolv.conf
<leeyaa> http://bpaste.net/show/S9VqJfaHqqdNx5RrSgsC/
<iptable> leeyaa, you do realise that it is no longer supported, right? for many years as well.
<A1Recon> I disabled the UEFI before installing Win 7 64bit on my Laptop. Now when I want to install Ubuntu 13.10 with UEFi disabled, the BIOS does not detect USB device. Why is this happening?
<leeyaa> iptable: yes, the one that i need to fix is 12.04 LTS
<iptable> leeyaa, uhm, so why you telling me about the other one?
<leeyaa> iptable: i was thinking im on another server, confused both of us, just forget it
<leeyaa> how to fix it on 12.04
<leeyaa> yes i could just chattr it but it is stupid
<iptable> leeyaa, nameserver 127.0.0.1 is NOT considered broken. What is the actual issue you are seeing with that as nameserver? this is by design.
<iptable> leeyaa, what is stupid is trying to change the design
<leeyaa> iptable: to make it identical with others
<leeyaa> you are sure it is by design ?
<leeyaa> what about for older versions ?
<iptable> leeyaa, yes. you cannot make an OS from 2012 be the same as one from 2008. That's 4 years. In a windows world it would be like trying to make windows 2003 server the same as windows 2000 server.
<leeyaa> iptable: i understand. im just used to make everything identical to avoid problems.
<iptable> leeyaa, in 2008 the design was different and we normally put the nameservers in resolv.conf. in 2012, we put it differently. preferable for network-manager setups is to have 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf and make a local dns server listen on 127.0.0.1 and forward requests to the configured name server in it.
<leeyaa> btw the issue is resolves hosts outside my local dns zone very slow.
<iptable> leeyaa, making everything identical WILL cause problems.
<leeyaa>  but i guess i should look into my bind config
<iptable> leeyaa, yes, it's the bind config that is at fault.
<iptable> leeyaa, use forwarders in bind config to forward to the DNS servers you want to
<leeyaa> thanks iptable
<iptable> leeyaa, why are you using network-manager anyways?
<usr13> iptable: leeyaa If you remove the network-manager package, you can go back to the old way of doing things.
<leeyaa> iptable: no idea, i inherited this insane setup
<iptable> leeyaa, is the server connected via wifi?
<ActionParsnip> iptable: any address in 127.0.0.0/8 is localhost
<leeyaa> im coming from centos world
<dmarr> i changed the sources list to saucy now apt-get install shows a bunch of packages to be removed which i know is not right (it tries to remove apt). also lsb_release shows 14.04, i switched things back to saucy to try to downgrade and i think i've royally screwed things up
<leeyaa> iptable: no, vm cluster
<iptable> leeyaa, I don't see a reason to have network-manager on a static server, but it could just be me
<ActionParsnip> iptable: you can pig 127.254.254.254   and it will reply
<iptable> ActionParsnip, I know. I learnt it on CCNA, thanks.
<dmarr> err, i tried upgrading to trusty by manually changing
<usr13> iptable: I agree.
<leeyaa> iptable: i totally agree, i was planning to remove it, but wasnt sure if it is the reiht way for ubuntu
<leeyaa> right*
<iptable> leeyaa, when you install ubuntu server, you get it WITHOUT network manager, which is the right way for ubuntu
<iptable> leeyaa, someone installed it there.
<leeyaa> i see
<leeyaa> great, so i will just remove resolvconf package
<leeyaa> and be done with it
<xangua> dmarr: If you want to go back to saucy, backup and reinstall
<leeyaa> thank you iptable
<iptable> leeyaa, and network-manager. then reconfigure all your interfaces using /etc/network/interfaces
<iptable> leeyaa, no problem. make sure you got iLO or physical access or such like to the server first.
<iptable> usr13, why thank you :)
<leeyaa> iptable: i do, i have vmware kvm and xen as hosts
<usr13> leeyaa: If you sudo apt-get remove network-manager you'll want to edit /etc/network/interfaces   for IP configuration, (and use /etc/resolv.conf for nameserver IP).
<iptable> ActionParsnip, sorry, when I pig 127.254.254.254 it does not reply. PING on the other hand works, but still no replies ;) now go figure :P
<leeyaa> user1: thats the way i am used to usr13
<iptable> ActionParsnip, it';s a game btw. I do know the answer :D
<usr13> ActionParsnip: How about just ping 127.0.0.1  ?
<iptable> leeyaa, and that's the preferred way on ubuntu server. someone just configured it different for one reason or another.
<leeyaa> iptable: well it is weird, this setup is like 10y old now. someone didnt know what they were doing i guess
<leeyaa> and now i have to fix their mess
<iptable> usr13, that's not enough digits for some :P On another note, the security-sick admins will block addresses other than 127.0.0.1 unless otherwise needed for some obscure reasons I am dimly aware of :D
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Actually, they both work for me.  ping  127.254.254.254   #Also pings..
<leeyaa> iptable: i got outgoing icmp requests blocked in one of my dcs :D
<iptable> leeyaa, don't want to be a pain in the ***, but ubuntu 8.04 is from 2008, which is 6 years old, not 10 :P
<ActionParsnip> usr13: its yin the same subnet, it will all work
<leeyaa> iptable: i told you i have ubuntu 6 too whatever the version is ;p dont know what they were using before that but setup is about 10y old now
<iptable> ActionParsnip, nope. as just stated, it might not as some security-panicy admins do iptables rules to block IPs other than 127.0.0.1
<leeyaa> iptable: Description:	Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<leeyaa> :D
<compdoc> old old
<leeyaa> insane
<iptable> leeyaa, 6.06 is STILL not 10yo. That's 8, but close :D
<jorn_> Anyone know of a workaround of missing ia32-libs in 14.04.. Aftershot Pro requires the package...
<ActionParsnip> iptable: depends on firewalls but the default setup will ping as any ip in the range will reply from the same pc
<iptable> jorn_, yes, install ia32-libs
<leeyaa> iptable: really un responsible admins out there
<iptable> leeyaa, yes.
<jorn_> iptable : it's depricated in 14.04 :/
<sbol> hi, quick question: where can I find the config file for nautilus? I'm trying to change it so that the bookmarks sidebar doesn't appear in the Open File dialog (used by browsers, for example)
<iptable> ActionParsnip, "default setup" with ubuntu server with network-manager installed is a big assumption on your side
<sudormrf> hey guys, if I modify rc.local do I need to "update" anything to ensure that whatever I added to rc.local will actually happen at startup?
<Rory> nope sudormrf
<genii> sudormrf: No
<sudormrf> sweet :)
<iptable> jorn_, ia32-libs is just a meta-package to pull loads of 32bit packages
<jorn_> iptable : I've tried to install the suggested packages : lib32z1 , lib32ncurses5 and lib32bz2-1.0, but it does not work..
<iptable> jorn_, run ldd /your/binary to find out what is needed and install only those 32bit libs (like libname:i386)
<genii> ia32-libs was replaced with multiarch
<jorn_> iptable : I know, but it does not exist in 14.04s pool
<somsip_> jorn_: you're better off asking in #ubuntu+1 which is support for 14.04
<iptable> jorn_, what, 32bit packages, they do
<jorn_> somsip : I've tried.. not a very active channel :p
<somsip_> jorn_: it's the right place to get support for 14.04. Here is just for released versions
<iptable> jorn_, e.g. aptitude search firefox returns firefox:i386 and firefox. that's on 14.04 I am on.
<iptable> jorn_, just install the lib:i386 that you need to fulfil the packages
<jorn_> iptable : will try. thanks and sorry for asking questions in the wrong channel :)
<iptable> ActionParsnip, I know. 127.0.0.0/8 actually terminates on loopback (lo) interface unless otherwise stated ;)
<sbol> what is the proper etiquette for asking a question here?
<ActionParsnip> iptable: exactly
<leeyaa> iptable: so ubuntu server comes without nm and resolvconf packages by default? even new versions ?
<sbol> No one answered the first time and I don't want to repeat-spam
<ActionParsnip> iptable: so you can make localhost any IP you like in that subnet :)
<iptable> ActionParsnip, I know. I was just refering to user stating they got nameserver 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf and then saying they don't have localhost... which didn't make sense.
<ActionParsnip> sbol: if you edit the mime type in /usr/share/application you may be able to get rid but you may find it affects other apps
<iptable> leeyaa, yes. server != desktop
<ActionParsnip> iptable: ahhh makes sense now :)
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: you will get the network manager service, just no GUI clicky app
<iptable> ActionParsnip, on what? ubuntu 14.04 server and 12.04 server don't come with network-manager preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: there is wicd which will give a nice ncurses UI with wicd-curses, you can then remove network manager
<sbol> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<leeyaa> ActionParsnip: i dont want any gui or extra packages
<leeyaa> i dont need them
<leeyaa> besides they just complicate tasks that people are used to
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: then install wicd curses and start wicd, you can then use wicd-curses
<leeyaa> i just said i dont need extra packages ;p
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: http://atastypixel.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Screen-Shot-2011-09-24-at-14.37.111.png
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: then use /etc/network/interfaces
<leeyaa> exactly what i plan to do
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: if you add lines to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head   you can specify DNS servers
<leeyaa> ActionParsnip: i know.
<LMGN> I Have ubuntu 12.04.4 64-Bit in a VMware Workstation VM using Easy Install and it keeps Saying Internal Error
<leeyaa> ActionParsnip: wait, so server does come with network manager installed (the console version)
<LMGN> lol
<LMGN> That wasn'tygj
<leeyaa> or i am wrong
<LMGN> That wasn'
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: i'd check the packages at package.ubuntu.com
<LMGN> That wasn' t me it was my frend
<ActionParsnip> got a server down :(
<LMGN> I Have ubuntu 12.04.4 64-Bit in a VMware Workstation VM using Easy Install and it keeps Saying Internal Error
<iptable> leeyaa, no, when you install ubuntu-server, it comes without network-manager nor any tools. you configure it using /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<iptable> leeyaa, you *can* install network manager if you are inclined that way
<LMGN> I will try VirtualBox
<LMGN> I Have ubuntu 12.04.4 64-Bit in a VMware Workstation VM using Easy Install and it keeps Saying Internal Error
<iptable> LMGN, yes, VirtualBox would be the choice. Alternatively, if host is ubuntu, isntall qemu-kvm and VirtManager (that's the GUI), for the more native linux virtualization.
<LMGN> Ok im just creating it in VirtualBox now :D
<leeyaa> iptable: thats what i wanted to know if you get it by default or you HAVE to install it if you want it
<leeyaa> thanks
<LMGN> It says This needs a kernel Thing let me try the VirtualBox settings ;)
<MonkeyDust> LMGN  try the 32 bit version
<LMGN> Ok
<MonkeyDust> LMGN  i mean: the 32 bit iso
<LMGN> Yes thats what i am doing, Good job i have fiber internet!
<nikLongStone> I am using scalper to recover some files, it's possible to specify the directory (not searching entire /dev/sda1) ?
<OerHeks> !info scalper
<ubottu> Package scalper does not exist in saucy
<OerHeks> nikLongStone, where do you get salper?
<OerHeks> or scalper
<bazhang> scalpel
<nikLongStone> OerHeks is scalper
<LMGN> I have downloaded the x86 ver and i get this VirtualBox error when i insert the disk
<LMGN> Result Code:
<LMGN> E_FAIL (0x80004005)
<LMGN> Component:
<LMGN> Medium
<LMGN> Interface:
<LMGN> IMedium {05f2bbb6-a3a6-4fb9-9b49-6d0dda7142ac}
<LMGN> Callee:
<LMGN> IVirtualBox {fafa4e17-1ee2-4905-a10e-fe7c18bf5554}
<LMGN> Callee RC:
<LMGN> VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80BB0001)
<OerHeks> nikLongStone, no it is scalpel
<OerHeks> !info scalpel
<ubottu> scalpel (source: scalpel): A Frugal, High Performance File Carver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-1build1 (saucy), package size 33 kB, installed size 115 kB
<nikLongStone> scalpel sorry
<nikLongStone> I read the guide but nothing about that
<trijntje> nikLongStone:  deleted files are no longer in folders, so you have to search the entire partition
<LMGN> I have downloaded the x86 ver and i get this VirtualBox error when i insert the disk
<LMGN> Result Code:
<LMGN> E_FAIL (0x80004005)
<LMGN> Component:
<LMGN> Medium
<LMGN> Interface:
<LMGN> IMedium {05f2bbb6-a3a6-4fb9-9b49-6d0dda7142ac}
<LMGN> Callee:
<LMGN> IVirtualBox {fafa4e17-1ee2-4905-a10e-fe7c18bf5554}
<LMGN> Callee RC:
<LMGN> VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80BB0001)
<nikLongStone> trijntje ok, I understand
<nikLongStone> thanks ù
<bipul> Can we create a network on VIRTUALBOOX (Network Given Option) WHERE Machine A with start a TCP connection with Machine B via machine C.
<nikLongStone> trijntje I thought that Ubuntu is like other systems, sometimes the files are simply flagged as removed so are in same position
<LMGN> I have downloaded the x86 ver and i get this VirtualBox error when i insert the disk
<LMGN> Result Code:
<LMGN> E_FAIL (0x80004005)
<LMGN> Component:
<LMGN> Medium
<LMGN> Interface:
<LMGN> IMedium {05f2bbb6-a3a6-4fb9-9b49-6d0dda7142ac}
<LMGN> Callee:
<LMGN> IVirtualBox {fafa4e17-1ee2-4905-a10e-fe7c18bf5554}
<LMGN> Callee RC:
<LMGN> VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80BB0001)
<OerHeks> LMGN, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<LMGN> Oh ok.
<trijntje> nikLongStone: that is the case. However, folders don't correspond to locations on the harddisk. So not all files in a folder are together on the disk
<dmarr> it looks like im going to have to reinstlal
<Steve^> After some recent automatic updates in 12.04.4, my volume up and down media keys no longer affect the computer volume. If I rebind them to play/pause in the keyboard settings, they work fine. But they won't change the volume - any ideas?
<dmarr> so if i have configs for things like znc how do i carry those over?
<LMGN> I have downloaded the x86 ver and i get this VirtualBox error when i insert the disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068742/
<Steve^> * to be clear, they work fine in play/pausing the music, not in changing volume
<bipul> Can we create a network on VIRTUALBOOX (Network Given Option) WHERE Machine A with start a TCP connection with Machine B via machine C.
<LMGN> I have downloaded the x86 ver and i get this VirtualBox error when i insert the disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068742/
<Rory> dmarr: Most user-specific config files are hidden in your home directory. (hidden files begin with a .) press ctrl-h in file manager to show them
<Rory> dmarr: back up the ~/.znc directory
<LMGN> I have fixed that by going in to the IDE settings!
<n0x_42> I have a shared folder but when a user creates a file that file is set to read-only for the group. How can I get created files to have read/write for the group?
<LMGN> I am done with this IRC Goodbye!
<iptable> n0x_42, like, any use who creates file should be created with RW for user and group and no matter how they create the file?
<n0x_42> Yeah that's correct iptable
<iptable> n0x_42, http://www.linuxnix.com/2011/12/umask-define-linuxunix.html
<iptable> n0x_42, if it's about permissions for users accessing a share and putting files on a share, it would be umask on SMB/CIFS share you are looking for
<bluefrog> setgid http://terokarvinen.com/2011/shared-folder-with-chmod-setgid
<kriel> is it better practice to paste a multiline script in /etc/rc.local or to have it run a seperate .sh ?
<Walex2> kriel: it depends a lot on your style of writing scripts.
<kriel> Walex2: my script style sucks. =/ i'd actually like to learn the 'right' way (if there is one). i also need to learn how version control works .quiet laugh.
<Walex2> kriel: one of my 'rc.local' scripts is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068799/
<kriel> Walex2: mind a PM?
<bogey> there is some bug in screen lock
<bogey> in 14.04
<bogey> keyboard does not focus and the password goes to last underlaying window
<bogey> so happily it was irssi for me
<bogey> so wrote my password on the chan
<n0x_42> Thanks iptable. I used setfacl -d -m u::rwx,g::rwx,o::r-x shared/directory
<n0x_42> Is that not the ideal way to accomplish what I need?
<A1Recon> I disabled the UEFI before installing Win 7 64bit on my Laptop. Now when I want to install Ubuntu 13.10 with UEFi disabled, the BIOS does not detect USB device. Why is this happening?
<bogey> usbstick?
<bogey> for me only couple usbs are working for booting
<CaptainTacoSauce> A1Recon: what's the hardware system you're running? HP Laptop by chance?
<iptable> n0x_42, well, does it work?
<n0x_42> No
<iptable> n0x_42, then it's not ideal
<n0x_42> Apparently not.
<bluefrog> acl works perfectly but you must configure it correctly
<A1Recon> CaptainTacoSauce: ASUS KV55M-SX086D with American Megatrends Aptio BIOS
<raj__> After installing tomcat7.. I tried to switch to tomcat user on ubuntu like this: " $ sudo su tomcat7" but  it does actually switch me, any idea why ?
<n0x_42> Thanks bluefrog. I thought acl might be the best option but I wasn't sure if I was using it correctly.
<n0x_42> I'll keep looking into it.
<bluefrog> n0x_42, have you enabled acl for your system?
<n0x_42> Yeah, I have.
<raj__> some folders have permissions for tomcat7 user but I cannot switch..
<CaptainTacoSauce> A1Recon: Ah okay, not sure then. Have you tried turning UEFI on to see if it recognizes the USB drive? The iso you copied on there likely has a UEFI boot partition. Also does the USB stick boot other hardware?
<n0x_42> I added it to /etc/fstab
<n0x_42> Is that correct?
<bluefrog> n0x_42, yes then you must remount the partition
<bluefrog> to activate it
<n0x_42> Yeah, I did that too.
<bluefrog> setfacl -m d:g:users:w /path/to/folder
<bluefrog> all new files in the folder would be "write" for the group "users"
<A1Recon> CaptainTacoSauce: Yeah that's the thing... When I turn UEFI on it recognizes the USB otherwise it does not. And yes the USB has a folder called EFI in it. Is there a way to use the legacy booting for Ubuntu?
<bluefrog> n0x_42, you will have to include all your users in such a group of course as by default they are only members of their own group (and some others but not "users")
<n0x_42> I actually think that worked perfectly bluefrog, thanks!
<mikemonk> hello guys
<motaka2> where can I find resolv.conf in my ubuntu 12.04?
<gamerboy> hey
<OerHeks> 'locate resolv.conf' says /etc/
<mikemonk> so... ok here is my problem... I installed vmware workstation, however when trying to run it I cant... I get the following message: Unable to start services. See log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-5534.log for details.
<mikemonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068936/
<mikemonk> theres the log
<n0x_42> actually something is jacked up. If I create a file while connected to the shared drive and then check that file's permission on ubuntu it shows the group has read and write permissions. If another user connected to the shared directory tries to edit that file it won't save and says the file is read only.
<basketball> where is actionparsnip
<n0x_42> If I check the permission on the client computer it also shows the group has read/write permissions.
<mikemonk> anybody?
<skinux> How often should Ubuntu be downloading/installing updates? Daily?
<mikemonk> sorry, this is the complete log file...
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: as often as there is an update for whatever packages you have installed
<mikemonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068978/
<usr13> skinux: Pretty much.... (there is no set schedule, they come when they come, but it happens pretty often).
<mikemonk> it has to do with the kernel, and not being able to build something
<hitsujiTMO> Mike9863: #ubuntu+1 for trusty support
<hitsujiTMO> mikemonk: ^ even
<dryicebomb> mikemonk: have you installed the kernel headers?
<mikemonk> dryicebomb: let me verify
<dryicebomb> mikemonk: it looks like its failing on the make command, you may have to "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<basketball> how do i set up numlockx
<salt_> hi, im having trouble installing a new version of node on my machine.  if i do 'which node' i get 'usr/local/bin/node' and i have a new version installed at 'usr/lib/nodejs'
<salt_> whats the command to resolve this
<basketball> whoops sorry meant to type in #ubuntu+1
<salt_> export PATH=${PATH%$OLD_NODE_PATH/bin*}$NEW_NODE_PATH/bin${PATH#$*OLD_NODE_PATH/bin} i found this, but im not sure how it should look in my case
<hitsujiTMO> salt_: you can softlink /usr/local/bin/node to /usr/lib/nodejs
<hitsujiTMO> salt_: or vice versa i should say
<salt_> sweet thank you very much!
<hitsujiTMO> salt_: you may also want to ensure npm is pointing to the correct version too
<salt_> hmmm which node still comes back with the same location
<hitsujiTMO> salt_: yes. if you soft link it. its still the link that will get returned, but that link will be pointing to the new version
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys everytime I turn on my laptop I get a blackscreen i have to restart my laptop 3 or 4 times in order to boot into my GUI properly...what Can i do to fix this, I am assuming it is a graphic problem
<SmashStack> ran anyone tell me what the best method for setting the TTY font on startup is? This is on 12.04
<SmashStack> can*
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you got logs from those boots (Xorg.0.log + dmesg world be good)
<z3r0c007> hello
<z3r0c007> help pls
<souusek> hello
<daftykins> ask a question
<hitsujiTMO> !details | z3r0c007
<ubottu> z3r0c007: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * daftykins waves to hitsujiTMO o/
<salt_> ahh i think i messed it all up, i realized i was trying to like a file to a folder, then i tried again and i got'ln: failed to create symbolic link `/usr/local/bin/node': File exists'
<z3r0c007> ii have a problem in ubuntu 12.04
<souusek> list
 * hitsujiTMO waves back at daftykins o/   yo
<daftykins> z3r0c007: can you type it on one line please
<souusek> LIST
<z3r0c007> ok
<hitsujiTMO> !list > souusek
<ubottu> souusek, please see my private message
<z3r0c007> i updated my ubuntu 12.04 but my other application is not working
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: taking a look there now
<Jordan_U> z3r0c007: You're going to need to give a *lot* more detail than that.
<z3r0c007> ok
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: this keeps happening to me though constantly, I am wondering if there is a fix? Would the logs specifically tell me what is going wrong? I think it is a lazy graphic driver, I belive you helped me in the past.
<Psil0Cybin> but this continues to persist, no matter what I upgrade or do
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what gpu + cpu do you have?
<z3r0c007> wait i going to debug my ubuntu first
<n0x_42> bluefrog do you know why files in the shared directory won't save when the group has read/write permission?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the logs when it fails might point to what exactly is failing. Somethings with what you describe it could be even that something is loading "too fast"
<jeffrey_f> I have an html file (aka, text file) in which there are links to mp3's.  I want to find certain mp3's denoted with specific text in the link and download them.  Ideas?
<miraiE> everyone, where can I ask about bash script?
<hitsujiTMO> jeffrey_f: thats not an ubuntu support question. you need to write a web crawler for that. prob #python could help
<hitsujiTMO> miraiE: #bash
<domenico> ciao a tutti
<miraiE> thanks hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: thank you so much I will look into it shortly,
<jeffrey_f> hitsujiTMO: I downloaded the html already with curl.  just looking for script to find the text, which is enclosed in "
<hitsujiTMO> jeffrey_f: yes, you need to parse the html with a web crawler. you could use bash to grep for urls and wget them, or for more control i'd use python
<miraiE> jeffrey_f have you tried hxextract from html-xml-utils?
<jeffrey_f> hitsujiTMO: Thanks.  Will look into that
<Hecter> hi, im trying to send mail using smtp.google.com, does it need any installation/confgurations?
<mikemonk> dryicebomb: already have those packages installed
<hitsujiTMO> Hecter: what exactly are you try to send mail from?
<Hecter> hitsujiTMO: im using zendframework2 (Zend\Mail\Protocol)
<hitsujiTMO> Hecter: zend has a mail smtp transport for such: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5700470/sending-email-via-smtp-on-zend-framework
<jeffrey_f> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, going the right direction now
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | jeffrey_f
<ubottu> jeffrey_f: Glad you made it! :-)
<hitsujiTMO> Hecter: I'd also recommend checking out mailgun as an alternative. rather handy if you end up hitting the 500 mail cap with gmail
<Hecter> noted
<Hecter> 5.7.8 Username and Password not accepted. Learn more at ..... this is what i get as error response, so weird because im using git to upload this to an ubuntu server
<Hecter> and locally its working :/
<dryicebomb> mikemonk: was vmware already installed, and you upgraded your kernel, or you are trying to install it for the first time now?
<mikemonk> first time
<hitsujiTMO> Hecter: the IP could be an issue if its blacklisted
<Ari-Yang> what kernel does latest 12.04 LTS use?
<Hecter> hitsujiTMO: ok ill ask digitalocean, its a new created droplet, i do not know how to check if its blacklisted by google
<Ari-Yang> 12.04.4
<hitsujiTMO> Ari-Yang: 3.11
<Ari-Yang> ah, nice
<dryicebomb> mikemonk: It looks like you are on Ubuntu 14.04, I'm suspecting Vmware Player isn't quite ready for that kernel, https://communities.vmware.com/message/2335957
<superbob__> I'm trying to get a command to run on startup, and I'm putting it into rc.local, but it doesn't seem to be running on startup.  If I execute rc.local, though, I see that the command does in fact work.  Am I doing something wrong?
<dryicebomb> superbob__:  you could use crontab to run your command. type "crontab -e" as the user you want the script to run as, then at the bottom type @reboot /path/to/script.sh
<hitsujiTMO> superbob__: rc.local runs with -e meaning it will exit on non 0 return. maybe something else in rc.local is returning non 0 before that command?
<SmashStack> superbob__: I actually have a similar issue. However, the commands I have in rc.local run just fine, but their changes get reset
<Midion_> Ok so decided to go with ubuntu for my vps over windows. I have logged in via ssh using securecrt. I run sudo apt-get install xrdp.
<Midion_> I get unable to locate package xrdp.....
<SmashStack> superbob__: add ">> /var/log/rc.local.log 2>&1" to the end of the command (maybe run the command with verbosity turned on) and then reboot. then check the log file for the command's output
<dryicebomb> Midion_: try doing sudo apt-get update first
<superbob___> dryicebomb: what if I want it to run as root?
<Midion_> oh ty thats doing something.
<usr13> !info xrdp | Midion_
<ubottu> Midion_: xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (saucy), package size 270 kB, installed size 1555 kB
<dryicebomb> superbob___: then type sudo crontab -e that will edit roots crontab
<genii> Midion_: May need "universe" repository enabled
<hitsujiTMO> Midion_: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list if running "sudo apt-get update" doesn't help
<usr13> !uverse | Midion_
<usr13> !universe | Midion_
<ubottu> Midion_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bluefrog> n0x_42, i don't understand your problem about files
<superbob___> dryicebomb: doesn't seem to execute the command :(
<superbob___> I can execute the script just fine, it's just not doing it on startup
<Midion_> running sudo apt-get update did it. xrdp is installing now. ty
<dryicebomb> superbob___: is it a single command that you are running, or script that you have written? did you chmod +x the script to make it executable, and include the #!/bin/bash at the top of the script (assuming its written in BASH)
<dryicebomb> Midion_: glad to hear it
<geirha> superbob___: Is it a graphical application you're trying to run?
<usr13> superbob___: Should your script be run as user, or root?
<superbob___> it should be run as root
<superbob___> it's a java command to run a .jar
<usr13> superbob___: sudo crontab -e  #And edit is dryicebomb said.
<hitsujiTMO> superbob___: have you given the full path to the java bin?
<usr13> superbob___: @reboot /pat/to/script
<hitsujiTMO> superbob___: rc.local will be run without a $PATH so you would have to specify the full path to the jave bin
<superbob___> k... I'll try that
<usr13> superbob___: You can do it by placing the script in /etc/rc.local as well, but make sure the executible script is enabled on /etc/rc.local as well as the script you want to run.
<_amin_> hello, on my laptop keyboard I have no keys between "shift" and "W" (my keyboard is azerty), how to write ">" or "<" please ?
<superbob___> gotcha
<SmashStack> while we're on the topic of rc.local, maybe I can get some info on my issue. In the rc.local of my headless install (12.04), I have a setfont command and a setterm command (to set the font and color). I can confirm that they are getting executed (output logged to a file), but they appear to have no effect. Anybody know what's going on?
<howudodat> am having a very unusual problem.  installed ubuntu server, two nics: em1 wired ethernet, default route.  wlan0 wireless.  em1 is responding with its MAC for arp requests for wlan0.  I have no bridge configed, nor proxy arp as far as I can tell.  em1=192.168.1.4/24 and wlan0=192.168.1.3/24
<hitsujiTMO> SmashStack: you're cannling them before the xserver is up
<usr13> howudodat: How did your ethernet NIC come to be named em1 ?
<hitsujiTMO> calling*
<usr13> howudodat: Was it originally eth0?
<SmashStack> hitsujiTMO: xserver isn't being started
<SmashStack> it boots to TTY
<howudodat> it was always em1 - I found this odd too, was epecting it to be eth0
<howudodat> usr13: I can post my interface config if that would help
<hitsujiTMO> SmashStack: ahh sorry, misread what you were asking. immediately say font and color and thought xserver. You're calling them in a non interactive user which will not effect your user. try adding them to ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc instead
<usr13> howudodat: Yes, do that;  pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> howudodat: ifconfig |pastebinit  #Show us that one too.
<jazzme> hello, urgent help!!! When I play an mp3 from a URL the song stops playing about 10 seconds into the song.  I can see that the progress is slower then the playing.  When I try to wget the mp3 file the download stops around 38%....This happens consistently on this PC...no problems with that URL on other PCs.
<usr13> jazzme: Is this from one particular site?  Or...?
<jazzme> any site
<llutz> howudodat: that thing is called "consistent network device names", emX are on-board-devices, pXX PCI etc. i just didn't know that ubuntu-server uses this
<jazzme> I just now started playing mp3 from a URL, so I have not noticed any other problems like with youtube..etc..
<SmashStack> hitsujiTMO: ah, thank you. I looked around for quite a while but I couldn't figure out why it wasn't having any effect. I'll just throw them in my .zprofile
<guillermo_> k
<guillermo_> ddffg
<usr13> howudodat: pastebinit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<guillermo_> hg
<Jordan_U> jazzme: Do you have this issue with this file : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c2/Josh_Woodward_-_Swansong.ogg ?
<howudodat> usr13: here is most everything http://pastebin.com/bEiwGGrE  (ps.  I haven't decided on a good servername yet, so it's just called server :) )
<MaxDamage> Hi guys. Goal is to chroot a user with no shell, and make sure software ran by that user only has access to the user's home directory and nothing else. What I've done so far chmod the directory to 0755, put him in the sftp group (with the whole "ChrootDirectory %h" shabang) When I run the shell, though, it can go all around the filesystem.
<MaxDamage> Is this normal, as it's running /bin/bash, and not some local shell?
<jazzme> Jordan_U:That one is fine.  Plays fine and wget's fine.
<FifoFolta> Hi
<howudodat> usr13: persistent rules only had one line: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:21:2f:3b:36:c8", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<FifoFolta> Hello!
<Jordan_U> jazzme: Can you post a legal example URL that doesn't work?
<jazzme> I'm trying to avoid downloading them on PC A to just copy them over to PC B
<usr13> howudodat: lspci | pastebinit
<FifoFolta> :)
<howudodat> usr13: http://pastebin.com/MpVeRDfC
<FifoFolta> Anyone?
<jazzme> Jordan_U:http://darelfen.com/compilations/100%20pour%20100%20Deep%20Session/CD1/20131222080031-03%20-%20Alexandre%20Renoir%20-%20Insomnia%20%28Luxury%20Mix%29.mp3
<hitsujiTMO> FifoFolta: this us the ubuntu support channel. do you have an ubuntu suppot issue?
<hitsujiTMO> is* support*
<FifoFolta> hitsujiTMO: Nope, sorry. Just using Pidgin to test an IRC connection.
<usr13> howudodat: I don't suppose it matters much what the name is, (I suppose we could change it, but...).
<wickz> jack@jack-VirtualBox:~$ ps waxf | grep greet
<wickz>  3283 pts/0    S+     0:00                  \_ grep --color=auto greet
<wickz>  1939 ?        Sl     0:01 /usr/sbin/lightdm-gtk-greeter
<wickz>  2775 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/lightdm-gtk-greeter
<usr13> howudodat: What was your original question?  What are you wanting to do with your network interfaces?
<tsak_> where i should start to search this power managment problem. that every 10min if i don't touch the laptop it goes to sleep. i can't see bios because screen is smashed (im using external). apm=off and acpi=off won't work. i took from startup also power managment off so...hmmm
<genii> tsak_: Might want: xset -dpms
<howudodat> usr13: em1 answers arp requests for wlan0 (look at first pastebin, arp table at end)
<tsak_> genii, hmm. ok i go to read what that does xD
<genii> tsak_: Turns off the power saving on monitor so it always stays on
<usr13> howudodat: I find it rather ineteresting that you only have one line in persistent rules file.  You only have Name="wlan0"
<usr13> howudodat: Can you ping it's IP address?  ping 192.168.1.4
<genii> usr13: Yes, no ethX devices there....
<usr13> howudodat: (Check the ping times, should be somewhat less than 1ms)
<Jordan_U> jazzme: Wget from my machine downloads the full 7.4 MiB file. Could you please pastebin the output of "wget 'http://darelfen.com/compilations/100%20pour%20100%20Deep%20Session/CD1/20131222080031-03%20-%20Alexandre%20Renoir%20-%20Insomnia%20%28Luxury%20Mix%29.mp3'  " from the proplematic machine?
<Midion_> So im installin lamp using the command sudo apt-get  install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin. I set my root password but now its asking about configuring database with dbconfig-common.
<usr13> genii: Are you alos howudodat?
<howudodat> I can ping both, 1.3 and 1.4, ping times < 1ms, however pre first ping on wireless takes 5-10seconds, first ping still responds in < 1ms.  pre-ping would be arp resolution
<howudodat> usr13: no I am just me :)
<Midion_> I need a better tutorial. the one im reading is not including all of the steps.
<akurilin2> Hey folks, is there a difference between /var/spool/cron/crontabs and creating tabs under /etc/cron.d ?
<akurilin2> Is either approach preferable?
<usr13> howudodat: What verison of ubuntu-server do you have installed? cat /etc/issue
<howudodat> user13: 13.10
<bluedice> how long I have support for this distribution
<usr13> howudodat: Oh... 13.10.  Ok.  Is it fully updated?
<usr13> howudodat: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<howudodat> should be, did a upgrade and dist-upgrade after install
<howudodat> user13: last night
<tsak_> genii, i have viewsonic LCD TV (my external). there isn't that kind of power managment setting :/
<jazzme> Jordan_U: there is no output, it just hangs.
<tsak_> genii, this is Oooold tv xD
<usr13> howudodat: Have you tested the device to see if it works? Do you have it connected to anything?
<Jordan_U> jazzme: No output at all? Did your prompt change?
<jazzme> Jordan_U:I will pastebin what I get.
<howudodat> user13: yes, it works just fine.  I can communicate wired or wireless.  it's just that wireless is always a bit slow to get started - kind of like my old ford mustang, takes a few more cranks to get started, but outruns my wifes car every time :) outruns
<jazzme> Jordan_U:http://pastebin.com/pNgbph1D
<jazzme> Jordan_U:it hanged on 3% so I just ctrl-c
<usr13> howudodat: Well,"if it aint broke, don't fix it"
<staticwarp> hi there, i'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 8 on a new laptop. I've followed this guide: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<howudodat> usr13: unfortunately I would consider the ethernet port answering arp request with its mac address in response to a request for the wireless broken :)
<Jordan_U> jazzme: Please run "ping 144.76.34.197" for a minute or two and see if you get any failures.
<staticwarp> but i'm stuck at the step where you boot from the usb drive. i'm actually trying to boot from a dvd with the ubuntu iso but cant boot from the dvd.
<staticwarp> i've disabled secure boot and turned off fast boot, and made sure the dvd drive is set to 1st in the boot order.
<Beldar> staticwarp, There is a uefi wiki and this thread, use info that is from ubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<staticwarp> when i boot it always goes into windows 8.
<Beldar> !uefi | staticwarp
<ubottu> staticwarp: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<staticwarp> thanks guys, i will check out both threads.
<jazzme> Jordan_U:no errors
<usr13> howudodat: ifconfig em1 hw ether  e0:69:95:91:62:50 #You can put it in /etc/rc.local
<bekks> Or use macchanger
<streulma> unable to enumerate usb device, device not accepting address, what can I do, it's the Android phone in Download mode.
<usr13> That is a pretty messy thing to do but....
<howudodat> usr13: but isn't that its mac address already?  what effect would that have?
<usr13> howudodat: I don't know, try it and see
<usr13> howudodat: Issue the above command and see if it then asnwers to it's own mac address>
<Duy_> Quick question: will Ubuntu keep Python 2.6.5 updated/supported/maintained for 10.04 LTS?
<Beldar> staticwarp, Note the instructions on the ubuntu thread on making a unallocated space in windows, imaging the windows and making a recovery disk
<usr13> Duy_: You mean 12.04?  or  14.04?
<Duy_> no
<Duy_> I meant 10.04 LTS
<Jordan_U> jazzme: You can always try "wget -c" to continue the failed download.
<Duy_> that runs until 2015
<usr13> Duy_: Is it now?
<Duy_> please elaborate
<staticwarp> Beldar: thanks, i made sure to do that. i definitely need to be able to restore windows if something goes wrong. :)
<usr13> Duy_: I'm asking you to elaborate. Are you wanting to stay on 2.6.5?  Is that it?
<Jordan_U> jazzme: How long did you try waiting for the download to complete?
<Beldar> staticwarp, Yeah, we want that to. ;)
<usr13> howudodat: I really don't have an explanation for what is happening on your system, not real sure what is causing the anomalies.  I'm hoping someone else will chime in here...
<usr13> howudodat: You might ask on #ubuntu-server
<staticwarp> Beldar: the more i read about this the more i think i'll need to enable legacy boot (CSM). when i tried enabling it in uefi i got some scary message "this may cause your computer to be unable to boot the OS", so i held off on that for now. if i do that and for some reason can't boot the os, do you think i'll be able to recover from the usb windows image?
<Midion_> Im following a tutorial to install lamp. It says to run vi /var/www/info.php. I this but now I cant do anything in my ssh client. it gives like 15 lines with ~ on each line and then ends with."/var/www/info.php" [New File]
<howudodat> usr13: thanks, I'll try ubuntu-server
<usr13> Midion_: Give us the URL (of the tutorial you are following).
<bekks> Midion_: Then you ran your editor on the "/var/www/" directory, not a file.
<Beldar> staticwarp, The author of that thread on the UF is focused on this area and is on the UF daily. A thread with your info would probably get a visit there if needed.
<Midion_> http://www.unixmen.com/install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<usr13> Midion_: [New File] means that you are about to create a new file, and that you are not editing an existing file.
<cuddylier> Anyone know how I actually select English on this install screen? http://puu.sh/7qrT8.jpg Clicking enter on my keyboard or trying to use my mouse does not work.
<GeekDude> Any reason midori often fails to download files?
<Jordan_U> jazzme: wget by default only considers a tcp connection failed if A: The server explicitly disconects or B: 15 minutes have passed with no data being transfered. You can change this 15 minute timeout with --read-timeout=number_of_seconds .
<staticwarp> Beldar: cool, i will post there with the details of the issue. :)
<Midion_> I ran sudo apt-get  install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin instead of what that turorial said.
<bekks> Midion_: So you're on 10.10?
<Midion_> yes its suppose to create a new file so i can enter a few lines to test if php is installed.
<Midion_> no
<Midion_> I see thats it says its creating a new file. its just that now it wont let me do anything else.
<Midion_> i press enter and nothing
<trism> Midion_: type: a then type your code, then hit escape and type :wq
<jazzme> Jordan_U:Thanks
<bekks> Midion_: And which Ubuntu are you on, actually?
<Midion_> 13.04
<bekks> 13.04 is EOL since January.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: does the enter key not work? or anything on the keyboard for that matter
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO It just went to a different screen where I could use all my keys
<cuddylier> Weird
<cuddylier> Do I have the option to set my SSDs to RAID 1 in the setup?
<cuddylier> Or is that done after the install?
<Jordan_U> jazzme: You're welcome. Did changing --read-timeout= solve the problem for you?
<cuddylier> Software RAID 1 btw
<Midion_> bekks: im just using what my vps is offering.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: yes you can set raid 1 during the partitioning of the system
<jazzme> Jordan_U: did you mean 15 mins or 15 seconds?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Excellent
<Beldar> GeekDude, Make sure midori is the only browser having this problem, try another browser.
<Jordan_U> jazzme: The default is 900 seconds, which is 15 minutes.
<usr13> Midion_: Are you familiar  with the saying; "You've saddled a dead horse"?
<bill3632> should i use the 64 bit or 32 bit version if i only have 2gb ram
<usr13> bill3632: It's up to you.
<jazzme> Jordan_U:Ok, although I don't expect to wait for so long....not sure why I don't have this problem on other PC's.
<Midion_> i should be able to update even if my vps only came with 13.04 correct?
<Jordan_U> jazzme: What program are you using to download on the other PCs?
<geirha> Midion_: Depends on the vps
<jazzme> same
<jazzme> Jordan_U:Ubuntu...wget
<GeekDude> Beldar: Midori is the only one that I've seen have this problem. Pages load fine, but downloads frequently just hang at 0%. The downloads work fine with wget and lynx
<Midion_> so pressed a and put in the lines. i pressed escape and then typed wq but how do i know if it saved. nevermind i'll try to visit it in my browser.
<trism> Midion_: it is :wq
<trism> Midion_: and it should exit vim after you type it, then you could say: cat /var/www/info.php; to see the contents
<trism> Midion_: you may want to use nano in the future instead of vim, or play with vimtutor a bit to learn the commands
<cuddylier> What do I do at this stage of the installation? http://puu.sh/7qsZr.png
<Jordan_U> jazzme: Is the problematic PC connected via wifi? If so, what chipset? (Some drivers, like Realtek's, have issues with cutting out periodically).
<bekks> cuddylier: Either retry or configure your network manually.
<jazzme> Jordan_U:Pc is connected via lan line
<cuddylier> bekks: Okay, I'll try eth1
<Midion_> trism: ty
<jon1012> afpy
<n0x_42> bluefrog If user1 creates a file on the shared drive than user2 can't edit that file. The permissions for the group both users are in are set to read/write. Shouldn't user2 be able to edit a file?
<hitsujiTMO> n0x_42: are bot users in the same group and are the groups mirrored on each system(same gid)
<howudodat> usr13: ubuntu-server is pretty quiet.  just thought I'd add, I unplugged em1 from the hub and rebooted, and wireless wont come up automatically.  maybe it's something in my wireless / wpa_supllicant config
<cuddylier> Do I just make up an IP here? http://puu.sh/7qthd.png
<bekks> cuddylier: You set a valid IP there.
<n0x_42> Yes to the first part. Does there need to be a group on the client computers as well?
<hitsujiTMO> n0x_42: yes. that user on the client would be needed to be in the same group if you are relying on unix permissions
<usr13> howudodat: Well, it's a bit rare to use a wifi device on a server in the first place, sort of un-charted territory.
<hitsujiTMO> n0x_42: i assume this is an nfs share if you're using groups right?
<usr13> howudodat: But I wonder why unplugging em1 would have to do with the WiFi device
<hitsujiTMO> n0x_42: or is this a samba share?
<tsak_> genii, now it's working!
<n0x_42> Hmm ok so I can't just connect to the shared folder on the client computers. I have to replicate the user/group structure on each client machine?
<n0x_42> It's samba
<howudodat> usr13:agreed, howver sadly I only have 4 ports on my router (until my hub arrives). alternatively I could try and get wireless working on my desktop, but I'm pretty sure that's a lost cause as well - at least at N speeds
<n0x_42> Would nfs be a better choice?
<tsak_> genii, xset -dpms along didn't do the trick, but 'xset -dpms; xset s off' did! :)  thank you
<cuete> Anyone have experience with xorg breaking?
<hitsujiTMO> n0x_42: for samba the unix permissions shouldn't have an issue. would more likely be samba persission setup instead
<howudodat> usr13: in fact I would preferr the server to be wired and my desktop to work on N
<usr13> howudodat: Since both devices are connected to the same network, I'm curious as to what the purpose is, (in having two connections as opposed to just one).
<n0x_42> Ok so I am allowing access from each user in the samba share. Is there something in the conf file I need to change?
<hitsujiTMO> n0x_42: depends on what your network is like. if its all linux then nfs would be simpler to configure
<howudodat> usr13: it was temporary...I dont have enough wired ports, so I was trying to get it to work wireless, but wireless wont come up unless the wired port is plugged in
<usr13> n0x_42: Is this samba server an MS Windows machine?
<n0x_42> The directory is set to writeable and browseable. No, the shared directory is on ubuntu. The clients are Windows 8 and OS X.
<subz3r0> anyone of you using ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<usr13> howudodat: So you have an encrypted WiFi connection?
<usr13> howudodat: wpa or something like that?
<cuete> Anyone have experience with xorg breaking?
<howudodat> usr13: yes wpa2-psk
<genii> tsak_: Glad it worked for you :)
<usr13> howudodat: Well, trun off the security.
<hitsujiTMO> cuete: you're gonna have to give more details than that. xorg likes to break in spectacular ways
<usr13> howudodat: turn off wpa  (set security to none)
<genii> cuete: Well, I've broken it a few times but i wouldn't say that I'm an expert at it
<howudodat> usr13: as a test?  or permanently?
<usr13> howudodat: I would suggest that the connection is being made by the wired device and not the wireless one.
<usr13> howudodat: Yes permanently
<usr13> howudodat: Turn it off on the router.
<howudodat> usr13: ok, I'll make the server be wired...that's not a problem.  but in order to do that, I'd sure like my desktop to connect via N.  However last I tried, the BCM4360 wasn't working very well on N
<howudodat> usr13: I cant leave my network open
<usr13> howudodat: Oh. Ok.
<usr13> howudodat: It's sometimes a bit difficult to establish a WiFi connection to an encrypted network without the use of network-manager.
<usr13> howudodat: I'm sure it *can* be done, but I couldn't tell you how. The easy thing to do is turn off encryption.
<usr13> howudodat: Or use a wireless bridge.
<cuddylier> Is this a normal screen during the install process? http://puu.sh/7quiP.png
<usr13> howudodat: A wireless bridge would be best.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: how long has it been like that?
<tgm4883> cuddylier, on server maybe
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Around 5 minutes.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: prob just running something in the background. i've seen the screen stuck like that for a few mins on some odd hardware configs
<evilbug> only running ssh server and irssi on my netbook (xubuntu 12.04) wiht lightdm disabled and top's telling me i have 67mb free ram out of 1gb. why is that?
<cuddylier> Okay, I'll just wait longer.
<usr13> howudodat: Or, you could use wicd-cli
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: are you looking at the +/- buffer cache line?
<howudodat> usr13: I'll look into that.  for now it's wired
<usr13> howudodat: you shoudl try wicd-cli
<usr13> howudodat: ... for wireless
<howudodat> usr13:ok, will look at that too
<evilbug> hitsujiTMO: http://is.gd/rMXEkW
<Guest93828> What's this?
<Guest93828> where are you from?
<MonkeyDust> Guest93828  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Guest93828> ?????????????/
<evilbug> hitsujiTMO: any advice?
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: you're using 900M, BUT, most of that is used by buffers and cache. please read: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<genii> Guest93828: This is the channel people that people ask for help with their Ubuntu operating system. If this is not what you want, you are probably in the wrong place.
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: the "used" ram is actually free to be used by apps if needed
<evilbug> hitsujiTMO: you're the man, thanks a lot.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: It's still on that screen hmmm
<PL4SSM4NN> hellp
<PL4SSM4NN> hello
<PL4SSM4NN> somebody there?
<PL4SSM4NN> hello
<genii> PL4SSM4NN: Yes, we see what you type.
<PL4SSM4NN> ok
<PL4SSM4NN> Using Ubuntu?
<usr13> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<genii> PL4SSM4NN: If you have a more specific question you need help with regarding your Ubuntu, just ask the channel generally and then see if someone assists.
<evilbug> hitsujiTMO: also any suggestions on how to strip xubuntu down to ubuntu server?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: hmm, at this point i'd prob open another tty (ctrl + alt + fX) and look at the logs
<usr13> evilbug: uninstall xubuntu-desktop
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Do I hold shift to get the capital 'X'?
<evilbug> hitsujiTMO: i was thinking of removing all the xfce stuff via http://is.gd/NBnwb0 and then installing all the other server components.
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: hmm. apt-get remove xorg xserver-xorg               should trigger a removal of all the X related apps
<Payton> Is there any piece of software that can stop my system from heating up? xD
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: I can enter text in the white bar
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: i mean: f3 or f4 when i say fX   ... there's a number of ttys running on each
<evilbug> usr13: sure but there would be other xfce things left behind if i just run an uninstall on it.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Okay got it, where would I find the logs?
<usr13> evilbug: yes, there would be a number of cleanup tasks
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: /var/log on the target drive.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Then view the 'syslog'?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: i think its /var/log/installer for install related logs
<evilbug> usr13: and then http://is.gd/NBnwb0 comes in for full removal.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: There is only two files in the log folder, syslog and media-info
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: check the end of the syslog to start
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: http://puu.sh/7qvNa.png
<usr13> evilbug: Pretty long list.  Better to just re-install.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: is this in /var/log or something like: /target/var/log ?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO /var/log/syslog
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: whats the output of: mount
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: http://puu.sh/7qvNa.png
<cuddylier> I mean http://puu.sh/7qw2r.png
<evilbug> usr13: ok, that's what i was afraid of.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: so it hasn't even gotten to the partitioning phase?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Nope
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: restart the install and hope it doesn't happen again
<cuddylier> Okay :)
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: was the ip used valid for your network?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, I made sure of that
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: after what screen dis you get that hang?
<hitsujiTMO> did*
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: The hostname one
<Aossi> sup yall
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: hmm, ok, restart the install
<born_to_code> hei folks!
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: How do I get back to the main KVM window?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: that i'm not sure. haven't used kvm in years. i use esxi/workstation
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Got it, F1 got me back
<cuddylier> Now I wonder how I go back in the install hmm....
<hitsujiTMO> ahhh, lol yeah. ctrl + alt + f1 brings you back to tty1
<cuddylier> Got it
<cybrNaut> should I remove this from the pre-seed file? => "d-i cdrom-detect/cdrom_device string /dev/sdb1"
<cybrNaut> the USB stick may not necessarily always be /dev/sdb1
<cybrNaut> so it seems wrong to have that in a preseed file
<Duy_> Quick question: Python 2.6.5 is retired as of now. Would Ubuntu continue to support it in 10.04 LTS?
<hitsujiTMO> Duy_: yes. ubuntu will continue to issue security patches for it
<Duy_> that's great
<Duy_> how could I verify that?
<Duy_> Sorry it's important for our product and I need to answer to legal dept
<vozz> I've got a 120hz monitor plugged into my laptop with a displayport cable, but I can only get it to work on 60hz. How do I get 120hz to work?
<vozz> To clarify, xrandr is showing 60hz as the only mode on 1920x1080, and I can't figure out a way to change it to 120hz
<Sebouh> Would anyone be willing to help me dual boot Ubuntu on my computer? :)
<gordonjcp> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sebouh> I'm having issues with my Wireless adapter, and it seems like there are no supported drivers for Ubuntu.
<Sebouh> I should of made it clear that I know the actual process of how to dual boot.
<Sebouh> Anyone?
<vozz> What's your wireless adapter?
<Sebouh> My Wireless Adapter is: Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC.
<someHuman> Hello!
<basketball> Sebouh: http://www.pcpitstop.com/drivers/manufacturer/realtek.html
<someHuman> How come Ubuntu 13.10 doesn't show up whenever am done after an installation?
<yeats> !details | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1l_> someHuman: install the grub into the MBR of the first disk. not the partition but the MBR
<someHuman> I only have Windows 8.1 atm.
<someHuman> I want to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8.1
<Sebouh> I'm in the same position, someHuman, aha.
<Beldar> !uefi | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<someHuman> Sebouh: Lol.
<someHuman> Crap!
<Sebouh> basketball: The link on that webpage only provides me with a Windows 8 driver. Am I out of luck?
<cuete> Anyone have experience with xorg breaking?
<basketball> Sebouh:  give me a minute pleaase i am looking into it
<someHuman> If the Ubuntu DVD works on VirtualBox, will it guarantee me a bootable distro?
<Beldar> someHuman, Besides the uefi wiki, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<someHuman> I already have 13.10 with me.
<cuete> I've got an Acer Aspire One E1-510-4487 that xorg doesn't want to display anything on.
<Sebouh> basketball: No problem. I appreciate the help.
<someHuman> cuete: We're on the same boat.
<adamcunnington> Hi, I think i've encountered a bug on 12.04. My terminal windows that are open aren't viewable with alt+tab and they're not showing up on the launchpad either. I can only find them by super + w
<basketball> Sebouh: what version of ubutntu
<Sebouh> someHuman: I think it would boot, but things like WiFi capability might not be guaranteed, like my problem right now.
<Sebouh> basketball: The latest LTS.
<basketball> Sebouh:  14.04 or 12.04
<HEROnymous> 14.04 isn't released yet
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: http://puu.sh/7qy3l.png At this stage I enter e.g. 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 right?
<Sebouh> basketball: 12.04 LTS.
<basketball> ok Sebouh
<cuete> someHuman : UEFI boot with 13.10 and xorg breaking?
<someHuman> cuete: Yes.
<someHuman> I haven't experienced booting into 13.10, like EVER!
<cuete> someHuman: How far have you gotten?
<someHuman> I have only experienced 'till 13.04.
<someHuman> :(
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: yup
<Sebouh> What would I do when a newer LTS is released?
<someHuman> What's good about LTS?
<Ari-Yang> Sebouh: you'll get a notification about an upgrade for the next LTS
<Ari-Yang> someHuman: long term support
<someHuman> Is it == to rolling release?
<Beldar> Sebouh, You can upgrade lts to lts or up one release at a time.
<ePax> I can not connect to my remote ubuntu with remove viewer... i have tryed to change default vino port... How can i set it to defaul port again?
<Ari-Yang> non lts usually are supported for 9 months
<k1l_> !lts | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cuete> someHuman: have you installed the system, just not able to see the desktop?
<k1l_> someHuman: ubuntu doesnt have rolling release
<adamcunnington> Hi, I think i've encountered a bug on 12.04. My terminal windows that are open aren't viewable with alt+tab and they're not showing up on the launchpad  either. I can only find them by super + w
<someHuman> cuete: Yes.
<K`zan> Hi Folks, trying to help a handicapped friend, how can I get X to read the (modified) mousekeys file?  X ignores it and no errors whether it is installed or not (/usr/share/X11/xkb/compat/mousekeys).  OR, if there is someway (xmodmap?) to implement them manually / script (i.e.:  interpret u { action = MovePtr(x=-10,y=-10); } ).  Thanks much!!!
<cuete> Is there a way to see what video drivers and/or video cards are on the system?
<someHuman> k1l_: What am trying to say is, is it like it?
<basketball> Sebouh:  do you have a link to your adapter
<k1l_> someHuman: no
<someHuman> Ah ok
<Beldar> cuete, lspci in the terminal lists some hardware
<someHuman> cuete: Yep it does.
<someHuman> I'll first try out 13.10 on VBox.
<adamcunnington> cuete: lshw -c video and look for the line saying "configuration"
<Sebouh> basketball: Err, it came with my computer so I really wouldn't know. :\
<someHuman> Is that a legit way to see if a distro would boot after the installation?
<basketball> Sebouh:  what pc
<Sebouh> basketball: Let me find it, sec.
<k1l_> someHuman: no
<k1l_> someHuman: VM just simulates hardware. on your real hardware there could be other issues
<adamcunnington> Hi, I think i've encountered a bug on 12.04. My terminal windows that are open aren't viewable with alt+tab and they're not showing up on the launchpad   either. I can only find them with super + w
<cuddylier> hiysujiTMO: Got past the last stage :)
<cuete> is there another graphics handler besides xorg?
<Beldar> someHuman, If windows is important to you image/clone it before any install of ubuntu, per the link I sent you from the UF.
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: Glad you made it! :-)
<Sebouh> basketball: It's not listed on the website anymore, but it's more or less the same as this one, minus the RAM and processor: http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/product/asus-asus-m51-desktop-pc-intel-core-i7-4770-2tb-hdd-12gb-ram-windows-8-1-m51ad-ca001s/10284325.aspx?path=84b0e7ee6ac11dc81fb7e10acff8d455en02
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: http://puu.sh/7qz0t.png What now if I want RAID 1?
<basketball> and the adapter is the Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC. correct
<Sebouh> So frustrated, lol.
<basketball> Sebouh:  i am trying sorry i dont know a lot about reltek drivers
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: check out this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Sebouh> basketball: Don't worry, man. I appreciate the effort. :)
<basketball> Sebouh:  ill keep looking
<basketball> Sebouh:  can you check in additional drivers
<cuete> is there another graphics handler besides xorg?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Only issue I see is the SWAP is 32gb out of my 120gb SSD, how do I reduce it? It doesn't mention it in the guide.
<cuete> Is there a channel that deals specifically with xorg?
<Sebouh> basketball: Listed under 'Network Adapters' are: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network), Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI), Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC, Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | cuete
<ubottu> cuete: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<basketball> Sebouh:  you have Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC
<basketball> select that
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: delete it and recreate it with the right size you want. then upsize the other partitions
<Sebouh> basketball: Okay, now what?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Does this look right to you? http://puu.sh/7qzwy.png
<cuete> Beldar: I've set it to nomodeset, still nothing.
<basketball> what is on the screen Sebouh
<Beldar> cuete, Just now?
<Sebouh> basketball: Its properties menu on Windows 8.1
<anonymous> hello
<basketball> Sebouh:  are you on ubuntu or windows
<Guest5081> ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: yes, but i typicall drop down the reserves blocks to about 1-2%
<Sebouh> basketball: I'm currently on Windows because the adapter wasn't working with Ubuntu.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: What is the reserve block purpose?
<Guest5081>  well im running Anonymous-os
<cuete> Beldar, I've been doing it for the past 12 hours or so within grub.
<Sebouh> basketball: There are two driver files on here, but I'm not sure if they'd be of any use.
<basketball> Sebouh:  i cant help you if you are using ubuntu please see #windows
<cuete> When I try to run startx in terminal, it returns "No screens found" error.
<basketball> if you are not
<k1l_> Guest5081: congrats, your system is not only not supported in here its even unsecure at all
<Sebouh> basketball: I'm not using Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: when you reach that percentage of free disk space left, only root can write files. its used to keep a system running with low disk space (i.e, keep logs working for as long as possible)
<Guest5081> people why r u in a ubuntu chat if ur on another operating system
<Guest5081> i have  a question
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Ah okay, so a smaller percentage means more disk space for the whole system
<basketball> 14:15] <Sebouh> basketball: I'm currently on Windows
<Sebouh> I was under the inference that there was a community ready to help with a transition, lol.
<Beldar> cuete, Ah, Have you tried installing a lighter desktop like lubuntu to see if you get a desktop.
<basketball> !ask  Guest5081
<hggdh> ertax-pts901
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Also is my 2nd drive meant to be bound to /home?
<Sebouh> I'm asking about a network problem and I have no other way of communicating it than through Windows...
<basketball> !ask |  Guest5081
<ubottu> Guest5081: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cuddylier> As it can't bind to / since the first SSD is on /
<cuete> Beldar, no. Though I did get desktop when I ran the installer on nomodeset.
<hggdh> sorry, wrong window
<cuete> Am I to assume that it works in theory at least?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: -ish, yes.       cuddylier if you want that for home then mount it as /home   thats a normal strategy
<DJones> Guest5081: You said you are using Anonymous OS, thats not a supported version of Ubuntu
<adamcunnington> Hi, I think i've encountered a bug on 12.04. My terminal windows that are open aren't viewable with alt+tab and they're not showing up on the launchpad    either. I can only find them with super + w
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Yeah, although surely both will sync with each other since I'm gonna set them as RAID?
<cuddylier> Or does it write to that SSD then the other SSD copies the stuff over to itself?
<basketball> Sebouh:  do you have another device besides the computer that can connect to irc
<Beldar> cuete, From that desktop through nomodeset you would update and upgrade and check the additional drivers tab in software sources to start with.
<Guest5081> i have a version of #ubuntu on a disk and i want it on the computer that im on how do i delete the version of windows and keep this operating system
<Sebouh> basketball: No.
<basketball> not a smart phone or tablet
<cuete> Beldar: I enabled downloading of third party software and everything else it needed for the system...
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: raid will sync the partitions. if you are using 2 drives, then create the same scructure on both then follow the link i gave you earlier to convert them to md partitions
<Sebouh> basketball: Unfortunately not.
<Beldar> cuete, 3rd party on the install process?
<Guest5081> basketball: i have a version of #ubuntu on a disk and i want it on the computer that im on how do i delete the version of windows and keep this operating system
<DJones> Guest5081: You've just said you're using Anonymous OS, thats not a version of Ubuntu
<cuete> Beldar: Yeah, the button that checks for additional software sources.
<cuete> checkbox
<basketball> Sebouh:  i am sorry but i cant help you then
<DJones> Guest5081: please pastebin the results of cat /etc/issue
<Guest5081> im talking about a different computer
<adamcunnington> Is everyone ignoring me? Asked the same question like 6 times with no response!
<Sebouh> Alright.
<basketball> Guest5081:  when you boot from the live disk there will be a section on partioning
<hitsujiTMO> Guest5081: the answer then is: you install it
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Okay so both / like this? http://puu.sh/7qAcQ.png
<basketball> Guest5081:  it will ask if you want to install along side or erase it
<minimec> Sebouh: I was looking @your problem It looks like your wifi card will bee supported in 14.04. Ubuntu has patched the 3.13 kernel to support your device. General support will be in kernel 3.14. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1287298 and https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Realtek_RTL8821AE_Combo_Module
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1287298 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "missing support for rtl8821ae" [Medium,Fix released]
<Beldar> cuete, Ah, so as I said on the desktop through nomodeset you need to run a update and upgrade, then check the additional drivers tab. Not all drivers gets installed automatically there may be options. This is just a a guess to your problem, but the least you would check.
<Sebouh> minimec: Thanks for the update. When will 14.04 be released?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: then configure it as a raid. i would create a small swap space too, even if its only 1gb
<cuete> Beldar: I have access to the system right now, is there a way to manually download the drivers?
<Beldar> cuete, No internet access?
<Guest5081> cat /etc/issue
<cuete> Beldar, I have internet access
<Guest5081> ubuntu 11.10 \n \c
<minimec> Sebouh: April 17th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<minimec> Sebouh: Do you have a 64bit ubuntu installation?
<Beldar> cuete, Why the manual download?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest5081: 11.10 is End of Life an no longer supported
<Guest5081> ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<cuete> beldar: I'm not able to access the desktop/gui
<Sebouh> minimec: Yes, I do. I guess I'll have to wait till April or dig around for another adapter.
<Beldar> cuete, You can through nomodeset right?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest5081: download the 12.04 iso. its supported until 2017
<cuete> Beldar: Nomodeset just brings me to command line
<Guest5081> Can i make the operating system on the live disk my main operating system with terminal
<cuete> no nomodeset just shows a black screen
<Beldar> cuete, What does this mean than "Beldar, no. Though I did get desktop when I ran the installer on nomodeset."?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest5081: 12.04 has an alternative installer that can run from cli
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Do I need to the turn the bootable flag on for the SWAP partition? Yeah?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: bootable flag isn't actually used
<Beldar> cuete, Ah I see on the installer not the install, my mistake.
<cuete> Beldar: When I was installing the system, I couldn't access the desktop.
<Guest5081> so i can partition this to make it my only operating system on my HDD
<cuete> Beldar: yeah
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Oh, I set the 1gb parition to 'logical' but it isn't going to SWAP hmm
<hitsujiTMO> Guest5081: yes. if you want to install from cli use the 12.04 alternative iso
<cuete> Belder: When Installing the system, in grub, I hat to set nomodeset just to see the installer.
<cuete> if that makes sense
<Guest5081> hitsujiTMO what if i wann ado it with this 11.10
<Jordan_U> Guest5081: We are not going to help you with anything other than Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or Ubuntu 13.10.
<PL4SSM4NN> Hello i have installed ubuntu in my computer and it is very good but it's common to have a bug that the screen make a strange forms?
<PL4SSM4NN> ?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: you can have it as primary if you wish. you format it as "swap space", but that would be after creating the raid mds
<minimec> Sebouh: Well you could be dirty and 'wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-rc6-trusty/linux-image-3.14.0-031400rc6-generic_3.14.0-031400rc6.201403100035_amd64.deb' and then 'sudo dpkg -i http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-rc6-trusty/linux-image-3.14.0-031400rc6-generic_3.14.0-031400rc6.201403100035_amd64.deb'. That would install the latest 3.14 kernel into you existing installation. this one would be the newest 3.1
<Beldar> cuete, Since you have a terminal find the graphic hardware info with lspci, You can install pastebinit and have this go to a pastebin for the channel to read, in your inquiries.
<Guest5081> WTF its all ubuntu just a older version
<Beldar> !pastebinit | cuete
<ubottu> cuete: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> Guest5081: you can't. 11.10 is no longer supported so you can't get the alternative iso
<DJones> !eol | Guest5081
<ubottu> Guest5081: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hitsujiTMO> !language | Guest5081
<ubottu> Guest5081: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PL4SSM4NN> Hello i have installed ubuntu in my computer and it is very good but it's common to have a bug that the screen make a strange forms?
<PL4SSM4NN> Hello i have installed ubuntu in my computer and it is very good but it's common to have a bug that the screen make a strange forms?
<PL4SSM4NN> Hello i have installed ubuntu in my computer and it is very good but it's common to have a bug that the screen make a strange forms?
<PL4SSM4NN> Hello i have installed ubuntu in my computer and it is very good but it's common to have a bug that the screen make a strange forms?
<PL4SSM4NN> Hello i have installed ubuntu in my computer and it is very good but it's common to have a bug that the screen make a strange forms?
<cuete> beldar: I'll get on it
<PL4SSM4NN> Hello i have installed ubuntu in my computer and it is very good but it's common to have a bug that the screen make a strange forms?
<PL4SSM4NN> Hello i have installed ubuntu in my computer and it is very good but it's common to have a bug that the screen make a strange forms?
<minimec> Sebouh: 'sudo dpkg -i linux-image-3.14.0-031400rc6-generic_3.14.0-031400rc6.201403100035_amd64.deb' sorry...
<jeffrey_f> working on a script.  I've got MOST of this working.  When invoking     for i in `cat /testcurl.txt` ; do curl -O $i ; done, which works, but it need the files to go into another sub folder called data.  Please advise
<DJones> w 15
<Guest5081> does anyone use ubuntu to hack
<hitsujiTMO> Guest5081: hacking is not supported here
<hggdh> pspldb201
<hggdh> darn! sorry
<Pencil_> I installed ubuntu and the lan doesn't work.   Where can  some guidelines
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: What do I set the mount point as for the SWAP parition?
<Sebouh> minimec: Not sure I understand these commands, but I'll give them a try. What would it do? :s
<jamesd> cuddylier: swap has no mount point, just set filesystem type to swap, and it will work
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: just set the fiesystem to swap space. it doesn't have a mount point
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: Just found it thanks
<basketball> Sebouh:  im sorry but i cant help you unless you are in ubuntu os
<Sebouh> I wasn't asking for your assistance, mate. :s
<basketball> Sebouh: yes you were
<minimec> Sebouh: the wget command would download the latest 3.14 kernel from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ . The 'sudo dpkg -i' command would install that kernel. After a reboot, you would run that 'bleeding edge' kernel. If the boot hangs, you would have to load the old kernel in 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' @ the boot screen.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: When setting up the RAID 1 it's asking for two paritions but that leaves out the RAID parition, should I just ignore it?
<Sebouh> minimec: How would I run the 'bleeding edge' kernel after reboot? It might be worth noting that I haven't actually installed Ubuntu since it recommended I be connected to WiFi when installing.
<minimec> Sebouh: In that case, I would wait another month... ;)
<david1> yo, I have a problem that I am finding impossible to look up. It isn't particularly with ubuntu, is there perhaps an IRC channel for WINE?
<Sebouh> minimec: Another month it is. Thanks for the help. :D
<basketball> Sebouh:  was minimec  able to help you
<Sebouh> basketball: Yes.
<basketball> Sebouh:  i am sorry i dont know alot about drivers
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: yes, a raid 1 would need a minimum of 2 partitions. so you should have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 for / and if you're raiding the swap /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2 for that aswell
<Sebouh> basketball: It's okay, mate, you tried and I'm thankful for it. :)
<Sebouh> Take care everyone!
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Yeah just got it, my installation didn't freeze at any point however, it's still fine?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO It stopped me after I tried to continue saying the mountpoints where the same, /
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: the mount points should be fixed as they should be reffering to mds. is the partition menu showing you the raid devices?
<david1> so... irc channel for wine?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Ah, it didn't actually create the RAID, it's asking me to delete two paritions here but how can I select two when the cursor goes between 1? http://puu.sh/7qBPz.jpg
<cuddylier> I mean select two paritions rather than delete
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: yeah select /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 for your / raid
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO How though? When I use my arrow keys it just goes between 1 option only
<cuddylier> hitsujuTMO: Got it, I just didn't read the part about space being the selector
<umib0zu> hey all. how can I remove packages from /boot when the partition is full? I've tried dpkg purge and dpkg autoremove and in both cases they error out
<david1> .-.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: cool
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO It said no root file system was detected... hmm
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: http://puu.sh/7qC5p.png
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: you need to assign that raid device then as / and formatted to ext4
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO When I select the RAID 1 partition all I see is: http://puu.sh/7qCaY.png
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: change use as: to use as: ext4 or / or whatever
<Midion_> hmm just setup my server with vestacp.... so far I like it.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO: On to the next stage now, thank you so much so far.
<umib0zu> hey all. how can I remove packages from /boot when the partition is full? I've tried dpkg purge and dpkg autoremove and in both cases they error out
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<minimec> umib0zu: It would be 'sudo apt-get autoremove' That might remove some old kernels.
<umib0zu> its on a separate computer but the /boot partition is at 98%
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: should be much easier from here on in
<umib0zu> and I've tried autoremove and it breaks as well
<cuddylier> Yeah, I think I should be fine now and at least I now know exactly how to do another install
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: manually rm an old kernel to free up some space
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: just make sure its not one you will be using
<umib0zu> I've gone into /boot and actually rm'ed a few of the files
<Beldar> umib0zu, several methods, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: and are you still getting an issue after removing a few of them?
<umib0zu> yeah
<umib0zu> is there an updating command?
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<umib0zu_> hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.com/4KP22ja0
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu_: that seems to suggest another drive is also out of space. can you pastebin the output of: df -h && df -i
<hitsujiTMO> s/drive/partition
<Beldar> umib0zu_, Is this raring 13.04?
<sudormrf> does anyone in here know if privoxy has an IRC channel?
<IdleOne> sudormrf: you can try /msg alis *privoxy* list
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sudormrf> IdleOne: thanks
<umib0zu_> beldar, yeah its 13.04
<umib0zu_> I'm trying to ugrade and it's failing
<umib0zu_> http://pastebin.com/RfKWgtLq
<cuete> Beldar: VGA Controller: Intel Corporation ValleyView Gen7
<basketball> \/j #ubuntu-meting
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: can you pastebin the output of: ls -latr /boot && uname -r
<PL4SSM4NN> hello
<Beldar> cuete, Graphics are not my strongest area is all, others here are better.
<umib0zu_> http://pastebin.com/TFPZZRXk
<umib0zu_> hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.com/TFPZZRXk
<cuete> Beldar: thanks for your help nonetheless!
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-25-generic /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-26-generic /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-27-generic
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu_: ^
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu_: that should free up enough space
<dougl> where do I put my script that needs to be exec with root privleges?
<apb1963> any bootp fanatics here?  And perhaps just maybe intimate with dhcpdump?  I'm seeing things I just don't understand.  Like... why is my system broadcasting bootp requests?   Why is it sending them to a private address?  How is it that I'm actually getting responses?  And why won't it stop?  Here's a capture file: http://fpaste.org/84127/44894331/
<minimec> dougl: @boot? /etc/rc.local
<tgm4883> What can I use to send gcode to a solidoodle 3 (3d printer)?
<magicflakes> any thoughts why I can't install this package? I'm using the defaults ppas. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070331/
<dbainbri> I am going to be traveling to Haiti in a few weeks and taking some old donated PCs on which I have installed ubuntu. I may have to re-install or do other such work while I am there. As my network access will be limited and/or slow, how can I get an ISO of the latest 13.10 artifacts without building it myself? Is there a nightly ISO image? I would like to avoid as many over the wire updates as possible.
<tgm4883> magicflakes, what release of ubuntu?
<magicflakes> 12.04 LTS
<tgm4883> dbainbri, is there a local network? I'd mirror the repo there
<hitsujiTMO> magicflakes: try running sudo apt-get update first
<dbainbri> tgm4883, not that i know of.
<umib0zu_> hitsujiTMO ok I've actually removed a few of those. should I aim to just remove img files?
<tgm4883> dbainbri, not sure then. There isn't a daily 13.10 iso you can get
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: just removing those few should free enough space for the install to finish
<hitsujiTMO> magicflakes: if that doesn't allow it to install then please pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy libxml2-dev
<dbainbri> tgm4883, thx.
<OerHeks> tgm4883, i have seen Redsnapper in action, http://reprap.org/wiki/Repsnapper http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/repsnapper.1.html
<tgm4883> OerHeks, I'll try that
<magicflakes> here's the apt-cache http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070358/
<hitsujiTMO> magicflakes: and also the output of: apt-cache policy libxml2
<raj> is X on a server crazy?
<bekks> raj: Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> raj: usually yes. there are a number a very small situations where it isn't
<raj> hitsujiTMO, such as?
<gordonjcp> raj: yes
<hitsujiTMO> raj: bitcoin mining with radeon cards for instance
<hitsujiTMO> raj: and some rendering servers
<gordonjcp> raj: graphics processing sometimes pulls in X libs, for which the easiest thing to do is pull down an X server package
<sudormrf> hey guys, so I setup privoxy and it is working well, but there is one drawback.  Youtube videos don't work.  Is there a way for me to whitelist a site with privoxy?  I looked in /etc/privoxy/ but didn't see something obvious.
<raj> okie dokes, I won't do it
<gordonjcp> raj: there's not really any need for it
<magicflakes> sorry, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070381/
<raj> gordonjcp, I want an easy way to work with my remote server
<raj> move files around, etc
<hitsujiTMO> raj: unless you actually need it to run some of the software you need on the server, then don't install it
<raj> I don't, I don't think
<hitsujiTMO> magicflakes: did you install 2.9 from a ppa?]
<amb1s1> I have ubuntu running on my server. The server has a Gnome but since I have a server on the basement as media server, the server boot to command line. Is there a way to have openvpn start from the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> magicflakes: it looks as if you installed it from a ppa and then removed the ppa
<raj> does gtk library require X?
<raj> if I want to manipulate video files
<magicflakes> oh, I should look for that ppa and add it again right?
<raj> GObject
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | magicflakes add the ppa again, then remove it with ppa-purge
<ubottu> magicflakes add the ppa again, then remove it with ppa-purge: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<magicflakes> okay, thanks hitsujiTMO. I'll give an update.
<gordonjcp> what's the equivalent of "/etc/init.d/networking restart" in Ubuntu 13.10?
<gordonjcp> if I type that, I get some nonsense about using "service" in an upstart system
<hitsujiTMO> sudo restart networking
<gordonjcp> but if I type "sudo service restart networking" ubuntu crashes hard
<minimec> gordonjcp: sudo service networking restart
<gordonjcp> minimec: kernel panics
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: yes, known bug
<gordonjcp> so, it's knackered then?
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: been there since release. i'm surprised they haven't fixed it
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: 13.10 is a disaster
<gordonjcp> it's alpha quality at best
<Meerkat> the clear 'form & search history' option on firefox 27 stopped working a few days ago. Is this a known issue?
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: most of the issues in 13.10 appear to be ingored yet fixed in 14.04
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: hm
<sammy> is there a trick to getting iwconfig to apply rate settings? `sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M` yields no error, but doesn't change the connected speed.
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: 13.10 has destroyed my confidence in Ubuntu
<bjoswald> I'm excited for 14.04 since I haven't upgraded in a long time
<bjoswald> I don't trust "in-between" releases
<Dandaman3452_> holy crap 14.04 already
<wolfy1339_> where would i report a problem with my mouse? runnin 14.04
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: hmm, yeah, i think all focus is on the lts, especially in the 6 months before release. 13.10 is getting little attention
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339_: report a bug on launchpad
<gordonjcp> hahaha, now what
<wolfy1339_> but what package?
<gordonjcp> "sudo service networking restart" appears to have destroyed X completely
<gordonjcp> on rebooting, it's in low graphics mode
<gordonjcp> Unity doesn't show up
<gordonjcp> none of the text consoles show up
<gordonjcp> once again, 13.10 is fucking *comically* broken
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: please watch the language
<gordonjcp> I give up
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: make me
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339_: most likely xorg related.
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: I've spent *hours* trying to work around the crippling bugs in this
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: I'm getting increasingly frustrated with the constant decline in quality of Ubuntu releases
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: the last thing I want to hear is Pollyanna-ish comments like that
<IdleOne> seriously? not like this is your first time in an ubuntu channel. I know your frustrated but that doesn't mean you get to ignore the guidelines when you feel like it.
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: clear?
<gordonjcp> oh, fuck this
<bjoswald> And that's that...
<sammy> sad to see someone spend so much time trying to get something to work they paid *so much money* for...
<sammy> I guess I'd expect iwconfig to return an exit code other than 0 if the iwconfig rate command didnt work, say for this particular driver or card
<[RO]Daniel> :))
<sammy> but instead I get an error code of 0 and the rate doesn't change.
<minimec> wolfy1339_: Is that a USB mouse? could you give us additional information? Brand?
<sammy> though, the fact that `iwlist wlan0 rate` yeilds 'unknown bit-rate information' instead of a list (before telling me the currently connected rate) leads me to believe I can't change the rate with the iwconfig command
<elbixoAPODO> hola
<basketball> elbixoAPODO:  hola
<Rory> Hello basketball elbixoAPODO
<kamil_> hy
<GeekDude> Can I get ping to print something whenever a packet is dropped?
<kamil_> im a newbie here
<kamil_> can someone help me ?
<AlanBell> what is up kamil_?
<kostkon> !anyone | kamil_
<ubottu> kamil_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<erry> .
<AlanBell> GeekDude: it kind of doesn't know it has dropped ICMP doesn't give a timescale for the reply, it could be *really* slow
<kamil_> i try to change ubuntu 13.04 theme. but it's can be downloaded
<kamil_> from noobslabs
<AlanBell> kamil_: there is a PPA for that stuff https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/themes I haven't tried it myself though
<GeekDude> AlanBell: Windows doesn't seem to have an issue like that. Can I specify a cutoff time?
<GeekDude> -f is *kinda* like what I want, but not really
<AlanBell> GeekDude: yeah, ping has a -W flag for that
<bowser5543> erm.. anyone know if you can create a chat?
<GeekDude> AlanBell: abd wgeb a packet takes longer than W milliseconds, it will print a request timeout?
<AlanBell> GeekDude: W is in seconds
<PL4SSM4NN> hello
<PL4SSM4NN> clear
<bowser5543> ..
<GeekDude> oh
<AlanBell> GeekDude: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers for example ping with very very slow packets :)
<amb1s1> is there a way to force ubuntu to boot to gnome even if there is not monitor plugin?
<AlanBell> GeekDude: perhaps mtr or tracepath is the tool you really want to use
<hiroshima> hello
<GeekDude> AlanBell: I'm just trying to test the stability of my wifi dongle
<GeekDude> I keep dropping packets
<AlanBell> mtr then
<hiroshima> hey can anyone reccomend a couple of good linux games?
<GeekDude> AlanBell: Great. It started spewing network is unreachable :P
<hiroshima> hey can anyone reccomend a couple of good linux games?
<GeekDude> hiroshima: tux racer
<fooper> hiroshima: What type?
<hiroshima> any kind
<HERM3S> I'm back :(
<hiroshima> just general good games
<AlanBell> hiroshima: flight of the amazon queen is in the repos
<HERM3S> I am still having issues with nvidia drivers and two seperate cards
<[RO]Daniel> hiroshima, try steam, they have quite a lot...i think it's a good start
<hiroshima> ok
<AlanBell> hiroshima: have a look in the software centre, there is a games category, oh yeah, and steam is games
<fooper> hiroshima: Xonotic and assaultcube are FPSes, gl117, frozen bubble, that puzzle game that has a name I can't remember.
<bowser5543> guys, i really need to create a chat for a project. Can anyone help?
<hiroshima> thanks
<AlanBell> bowser5543: you mean a channel like this?
<fooper> enigma*
<bowser5543> alan: like a private channel
<basketball> !offtopic bowser5543
<basketball> !offtopic | bowser5543
<ubottu> bowser5543: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HERM3S> anyone good with driver issues?
<basketball> HERM3S:  me kinda what you need
<HERM3S> well...
<HERM3S> I need the nvidia-331 driver... and bumblebee likes to take a crap on it
<bowser5543> yeah.. thanks for the help. (disconnecting..)
<HERM3S> I installed nvidia-331 and purged bumblebee
<HERM3S> and that helped my two monitors (on a gts250)
<HERM3S> but now the TV is a blank screen with an "x" as the mouse icon
<HERM3S> two cards -  GTS250 and a GT 520
<umib0zu> hitsujiTMO, thanks for you help by the way with the /boot. I didn't realize I really had to delete the img files since those are the largest
<HERM3S> GTS 250 feeds two 25" monitors
<HERM3S> GT 520 feed a 55" TV
<HERM3S> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210394
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: np at all
<umib0zu> are stable releases for ubuntu .04's or .10's?
<basketball> HERM3S:  is that your question
<HERM3S> yes
<basketball> umib0zu:  both
<HERM3S> i've let it simmer for the day... couldn't seem to lure in an expert yet
<basketball> umib0zu:  .04 is april and .10 is october
<umib0zu> well sorry. are LTS .04 or .10?
<basketball> HERM3S:  let me take a look at it
<HERM3S> appreciate it basketball
<umib0zu> last time I checked I think 12.04 was LTS
<somsip> umib0zu: 12.04 and next is 14.04
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: lts is typically an .04 release every even year
<AlanBell> HERM3S: tried asking in #ubuntu-x?
<HERM3S> negative
<hitsujiTMO> umib0zu: only one that never followed tht rule was 6.06 as it was release 2 months late
<basketball> HERM3S:  im not sure about that one
<umib0zu> ok
<AlanBell> might be a good place to ask, during UK or US office hours mostly I think
<GeekDude> AlanBell: mtr display mode 2 seems pretty nice. What does ">" stand for? "?" is missing/dropped packet, seemingly
<HERM3S> thanks basketball  and AlanBell  - i'll check into it
<magicflakes> ahh I can't seem to get the ppa for this one
<magicflakes> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2/2.9.0+dfsg1-4ubuntu4.1
<basketball> magicflakes:  what do you mean
<AlanBell> GeekDude: good question, I can't figure that out either
<magicflakes> how can I add that to my source packages? I'm still new to ubuntu.
<magicflakes> I mean I'm not sure what repository does it belong or the name of the repository.
<Hal_Jay> Hello this is Hal Jay from WBAP 820AM and I'm here to tell you about my great friend Charlie Gilchrist and Southwest Mitsubishi in Weatherford. He has the latest Mitsubishi in stock, like the new Mitsubishi Lancer. Stop by today to get the great deals on these vehicles, with special financing/leasing options avaliable. If you want to pay more that's your business, if you want to pay less that is Charlie Gilchrist & Southwest Mitsubishi's business.
<HackerII> ride a horse
<CarlFK> magicflakes: from what I can tell, that is in the raring repo
<OerHeks> magicflakes, libxml2 is at 2.9.0+dfsg1-4ubuntu4.3 (raring) 2 points higher
<OerHeks> !info libxml2 raring
<ubottu> libxml2 (source: libxml2): GNOME XML library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.0+dfsg1-4ubuntu4.3 (raring), package size 664 kB, installed size 1736 kB
<magicflakes> how do I add raring ppa? im currently using 12.04 LTS
<Hal_Jay> Hello this is Hal Jay from WBAP 820AM and I'm here to tell you about my great friend Charlie Gilchrist and Southwest Ford in Weatherford. He has all the latest Fords in stock, whether it be sedans or trucks or SUVs. Stop by today to get the great deals on these vehicles, with special financing and leasing options avaliable. If you want to pay more that's your business, if you want to pay less that is Charlie Gilchrist and Southwest Ford's business.
<CarlFK> magicflakes: raring isn't a ppa - it is a ubuntu release
<magicflakes> I need to re install the libxml2 for precise I guess but currently the one installed is from raring.
<OerHeks> Hal_Jay, please don't spam
<magicflakes> Or at least downgrade libxml2
<basketball> magicflakes:  im sorrty what was your question
<magicflakes> basketball: how to downgrade libxml2 2.9 to libxml2 2.7.8?
<usr13> magicflakes: So what version do you have now?  (And on what version of Ubuntu?)
<Hal_Jay> Hello this is Hal Jay from WBAP 820AM and I'm here to tell you about my great friend Charlie Gilchrist and Southwest Mitsubishi in Weatherford. He has the latest Mitsubishi in stock, like the new Mitsubishi Lancer. Stop by today to get the great deals on these vehicles, with special financing/leasing options avaliable. If you want to pay more that's your business, if you want to pay less that is Charlie Gilchrist & Southwest Mitsubishi's business.
<basketball> !spam | Hal_Jay
<ubottu> Hal_Jay: Please don't spam
<usr13> magicflakes: Sorry... misread your post.
<basketball> usr13:  can i do this one
<magicflakes> I have libxml2 2.9 on precise. And I'm not sure where I got that. Maybe I did some upgrade before.
<usr13> basketball: Yes
<basketball> thank usr13
<usr13> magicflakes: Probably should be 2.7.8
<magicflakes> Yes that is right.
<OerHeks> magicflakes, maybe you have enabled backports or/and proposed
<magicflakes> let me check
<magicflakes> yes I have enabled it
<basketball> ok OerHeks  take over
<basketball> thats ok
<usr13> magicflakes: There's your problem.
<magicflakes> I'll just uncheck this one?
<usr13> And do sudo apt-get clean
<OerHeks> i would not say problem, why do you want to downgrade? disabling those sources does not reverse packages AFAIK
<usr13> magicflakes: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<magicflakes> okay
<usr13> magicflakes: As OerHeks suggests, it may be impossible to repair the damage.
<magicflakes> I have to install libxml2-dev but
<magicflakes>   Depends: libxml2 (=2.7.8.dfsg-5.1ubuntu4.6) but 2.9.0+dfsg1-4ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Hal_Jay> Hello this is Hal Jay from WBAP 820AM and I'm here to tell you about my great friend Charlie Gilchrist and Southwest Mitsubishi in Weatherford. He has the latest Mitsubishi in stock, like the new Mitsubishi Lancer. Stop by today to get the great deals on these vehicles, with special financing/leasing options avaliable. If you want to pay more that's your business, if you want to pay less that is Charlie Gilchrist & Southwest Mitsubishi's business.
<magicflakes> too bad. so I have to reformat and re install again?
<brady> What is the name of the service tool that Ubuntu currently uses? Is it upstart?
<somsip> !upstart | brady
<ubottu> brady: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xiconet> Anybody here?
<dusf123> i have created two variables, $TIME and $DATE. they work fine but even though i have done an 'export TIME' and 'export DATE' if i relog the variables are lost. can anyone tell me why?
<melt7777> hey guys, i customized my plymouth theme, and it works great on shutdown but still shows the default on boot.... i changed /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth to my themes plymouth file.... any ideas?
<krytarik> magicflakes: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxml2" - at least to fix this one.
<magicflakes> krytarik: Reinstallation of libxml2 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Hal_Jay> Hello this is Hal Jay from WBAP 820AM and I'm here to tell you about my great friend Charlie Gilchrist and Southwest Mitsubishi in Weatherford. He has the latest Mitsubishi in stock, like the new Mitsubishi Lancer. Stop by today to get the great deals on these vehicles, with special financing/leasing options avaliable. If you want to pay more that's your business, if you want to pay less that is Charlie Gilchrist & Southwest Mitsubishi's business.
<somsip> !ops | Hal_Jay (repeated spam)
<ubottu> Hal_Jay (repeated spam): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<melt7777> hal_jay, piss off
<HERM3S> ^
<HERM3S> this.
<basketballl> How do i add the keyboard modifier state applet to the panel in Unity?
<dusf123> i have created two variables, $TIME and $DATE. they work fine but even though i have done an 'export TIME' and 'export DATE' if i relog the variables are lost. can anyone tell me why?
<freshmint> hey is there anyway to enable save unity sessions on logout, that when you log back in it automatically restores all windows which have been left open under the previous session - im really missing that
<Hal_Jay> Hello this is Hal Jay from WBAP 820AM and I'm here to tell you about my great friend Charlie Gilchrist and Southwest Mitsubishi in Weatherford. He has the latest Mitsubishi in stock, like the new Mitsubishi Lancer. Stop by today to get the great deals on these vehicles, with special financing/leasing options avaliable. If you want to pay more that's your business, if you want to pay less that is Charlie Gilchrist & Southwest Mitsubishi's business.
<ORA> HELLO
<melt7777> !ops | Hal_Jay spam over and over, multiple channels
<ubottu> Hal_Jay spam over and over, multiple channels: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<melt7777> thanks
<dusf123> i have created two variables, $TIME and $DATE. they work fine but even though i have done an 'export TIME' and 'export DATE' if i relog the variables are lost. can anyone tell me why?
<dura-zell> Hi! I have a problem with a freshly installed machine. I'm trying to install 12.04.3 from an ISO I downloaded today. unfortunatly this doesn't work like intended. Currently it looks like this: Install -> reboot -> do something and shutdown / reboot -> system hangs and refuses to boot. Can someone advise me please on how to get this thing working?
<Beldar> dusf123, Channel asks for 10 min between repeating.
<Beldar> dura-zell, That info is moot it is not detailed.
<Beldar> dura-zell, what does this actually mean "Hi! I have a problem with a freshly installed machine. I'm trying to install 12.04.3 from an ISO I downloaded today"?
<dura-zell> didn't my text apear correctly? sorry. it was longer when I typed it
<dura-zell> the machine does only reboot once
<somsip> !nomodeset | dura-zell (may be what you need)
<ubottu> dura-zell (may be what you need): A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dura-zell> after the next reboot (or boot after shutdown) it hangs
<dura-zell> i tried nomodeset (and removed splash and quiet parameters). It hangs
<dura-zell> it like: install -> reboot to fresh installed system -> shutdown / reboot -> can't boot anymore
<Beldar> dura-zell, What info is in that hang?
<dura-zell> it hangs aft : microcode driver / something about an acpi conflict with gpio_ich and initializing my tv-capture cards
<dura-zell> i can type it if you want me / need me to do it
<Beldar> dura-zell, If you plugged into a bunch of stuff, you might try unplugging to just get a boot.
<minimec> dura-zell: Have you tried reboot in recovery mode for debugging?
#ubuntu 2014-03-11
<dura-zell> Beldar: I didn't change the machine. It worked for over a year. I just reinstalled it.
<dura-zell> minimec: yes. thats what I'm looking at right now.
<guest175935> !nick dod1
<dura-zell> machinespecs: intel core2duo @3ghz / 2gb ram / 1.5tb harddisk / nvidia gf7800 graphics /
<dura-zell> and tv tuner cards (hauppauge wintv hvr1300 )
<melt7777> dpkg-reconfigure plymouth
<minimec> dura-zell: The content of /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/syslog would probably be a good start.
<OerHeks> dura-zell, did you previously install intel-microcode or AMD64-microcode package ?
<dura-zell> minimec: tell me how to get them. the machine hangs and i can't get a terminal
<dura-zell> OerHeks: none that i'm aware of.
<OerHeks> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.20130906.1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 495 kB, installed size 738 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> the part 'microcode' triggerd me
<dura-zell> do i have to install this manually or does some part of ubuntu / update manager install it automatically?
<minimec> dura-zell: Well first, I would indeed unplug all peripheral devices...
<dura-zell> hang on
<dura-zell> periphal:
<dura-zell> only monitor and kyboard are plugged in right now
<minimec> dura-zell: Ok. And in this configuration you cannot boot at all? That's odd. Because with a default ubuntu installation you do not have a ssh server installed, so we cannot try to login to the machine with a different computer.
<basketball>  the terminal opens briefly with no prompt, then immediately closes again
<dura-zell> i have ssh server installed. this is (normally) a headless box wich resides in a rack in the basement and is used for recording tv and similar things
<dura-zell> but: the machine doesn't boot to a point where it starts any services (like ssh)
<minimec> dura-zell: Ok. So we could try to connect to that machine, hoping that the network is up.... Did you try that?
<dura-zell> it isn't up. the machine doesn't respond to ping and ssh user@ip times out
<minimec> dura-zell: Well... It's difficult to debug, if we don't even have the chance to do so... Is that an ubuntu server installation? I wonder why the live CD would boot, but the installed system wouldn't.
<dura-zell> i know. thats the reason i'm here. I tried got get this running whe whole day :-(
<minimec> dura-zell: OK. If you boot up the live CD without installing, you should have acces to the log files on the harddisk, right?
<dura-zell> yes. wait a minute
<dura-zell> while i'm waiting: I uploaded a screenshot from the hang. i hope it's ok to post a link: http://postimg.org/image/mtcnngf4h/
<emacer> does anyone know how to fix a problem with linking to boost::regex when using CMake on ubuntu 13.10?
<centrx> "a problem"
<emacer> centrx, as in,    Unable to find the requested Boost libraries.
<centrx> emacer, Do you have the -dev package(s) installed for headers/development files?
<emacer> until I added boost::regex into my code, linking to the rest of boost worked fine
<centrx> emacer, boost::regex is probably in a separate package
<emacer> I can use boost::algorithm and boost::string just fine
<emacer> centrx, Correct, but CMake autoconfigures that for you.
<emacer> I didn't have to say anything about boost whatsoever for it to automatically find and link the correct libraries for the other parts of boost that I'm using.
<centrx> emacer, Not if they're not installed.
<roasted> hello friends
<emacer> centrx, they're installed
<emacer> google seems to indicate that it may be a bug in 13.10, but the information is sparse
<roasted> Question - I'm running 13.10. Every now and then my notifications for things like Rhythmbox and Empathy simply stop working. Volume and wireless indicators work fine, but everything else kind of stops. At random just now I noticed they stopped working during a conversation on Empathy. Has anybody seen anything like this? I tried reinstalling notify-osd but it made no change.
<emacer> centrx, similar issue: http://answers.gazebosim.org/question/4915/tons-of-errors-building-gazebo-on-ubuntu-1310/
<Beldar> roasted, Didn't a desktop restart or reset fix this?
<roasted> Beldar: sometimes restarts fix it. not always.
<roasted> Beldar: it's insanely frustrating. Happens out of no where without warning, no errors.
<roasted> makes me want to put 14.04 and see how things go, but I'm somewhat hesitant to given the fact this is a work laptop.
<Beldar> roasted, Have you modify the desktop...IE themes...etc?
<Beldar> or compiz mods
<dura-zell> here are some logfiles: Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070917/
<dura-zell> kern.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070911/
<dura-zell> i hope this helps as this is driving me nuts...
<roasted> Beldar: sorry - didn't realize you  highlighted me because (LOL) no notifications. Last night you and I talked and suspected that Unity Tweak Tool might be acting up since I DID tweak my desktop with Unity Tweak Tool. Last night after our conversation concluded, on a 100% fresh stock instance of Unity, the lack of notifications came up yet again.
<roasted> Beldar: likewise, if this was an issue with Unity Tweak Tool, you'd suspect far more people than, well, just me would be having issues. It's continually listed on the top 10 things to do after installing Ubuntu articles all over the web.
<roasted> Beldar: but as mentioned, it happened again without unity tweak tool at all, so... it kind of wipes that slate clear.
<souusek> hola
<minimec> dura-zell: Ok. So in the kern.log you see that there is a problem with the cx88 driver. That's the wintv device.
<dura-zell> ok, bwhat can i do about it
<THeNine> Can anyone help me change the colors of my scroll bars? I am using the FlatStudioDark theme and I have switched the primary theme color from blue to orange. I just can't figure out how to change the colors of the scroll bars.
<minimec> dura-zell: Is that a internal card or usb device?
<dura-zell> its a pci card. i have three of them installed
<Beldar> roasted, That was my curiosity, dose it work ever, lol, sounds like a bug although I can't find it.
<roasted> Beldar: I could not find *ANY* discussion of this anywhere else.
<roasted> Beldar: I searched bug reports, forums, you name it. Best I found was articles of people asking how to alter the notifications, but not complaining that they simply stop working as I'm experiencing.
<Beldar> THeNine, I found this make sure you leave a trail when editing. http://askubuntu.com/questions/103246/how-to-change-the-color-of-the-scroll-bar
<THeNine> Thanks Beldar! Ill check that out
<Beldar> roasted, I wonder if a simpler desktop like lubuntu would at least take care of it now.
<minimec> dura-zell: That could explain the resource conflict we get... I would maybe start with one card only, then add a 2nd one. Also there are some configuration options for the cx88 driver you can use to configure the device. You put them in /etc/modprobe.d/cx88.conf
<roasted> Beldar: yeah I'm not doing that. :<
<roasted> Beldar: I'd do 14.04 beta before I touched Lubuntu.
<centrx> roasted, What's wrong with lubuntu?
<dura-zell> minimec: regarding ressource conflict: this setup worked fine for a long time. how comes having a conflict suddenly? - i'll have a look into the options...
<minimec> dura-zell: I don't know different kernel with different cx88 driver?
<roasted> centrx: I just don't care for Lubuntu.
<dura-zell> minimec: this is ridiculous *g*
<Ntemis> hello
<minimec> dura-zell: Don't hang me on that, but if you didn't change the hardware setup, the problem has to come from the software side.. Well ... I guess so.
<Ntemis> need help with removing kernels
<Beldar> roasted, With 13.10 you have cinnamon in the repos and others, if you apt install you can save that install list and remove at your leisure.
<minimec> dura-zell: ... or one of these tv cards died on you...
<dura-zell> minimec: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1754749.html
<tomreyn> Ntemis: hi, what exactly do you need help with / what are you trying to do, and why?
<dura-zell> how do I prevent my system from loading  cx88_alsa on boot (it is for analogue tv wich i don't need)
<Beldar> Ntemis, several ways take a look here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=remove+kernels
<roasted> Beldar: thanks, I'm aware - but I'll continue using Unity. I'll either find out what's causing this or try my luck with 14.04.
<Ntemis> tomreyn: make space on my server nand
<Ntemis>  Usage of /:   91.9% of 3.31GB
<Ntemis> ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<kamil_> are browser here ?
<Ntemis> /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-40-generic  /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-45-generic
<Ntemis> /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-41-generic  /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-46-generic
<Ntemis> /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-42-generic  /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-47-generic
<tomreyn> !paste | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: Hey I took a look at my xorg.0.log I think I found that problem do you have some time to take a look at it?
<Ntemis> it was only 3 lines :p
<kamil_> browser ?
<kamil_> i was in school
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: pastebin it
<minimec> dura-zell: Well ok. You could try to blacklist the cx88_alsa module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf with your live CD, and try to boot the system again.
<Ntemis> tomreyn: sudo apt-get purge vmlinuz-3.5.0-4x-generic ok?
<dura-zell> i'll do it, hang on
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: keeps saying a bunch of things are not found http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070983/
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: here is the xorg.error log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070988/
<Psil0Cybin> it ends up booting after a few restart attempts so it seems to be a lazy driver, or something causing it on and off.
<tomreyn> Ntemis: if you want to delete all of them, replace 'x' by '[0-9]' in your commandline
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: FBDEV <- its loading a framebuffer driver. can you also grab the relevant dmesg
<Ntemis> i have a problem though
<Psil0Cybin> where would that be sorry hitsujiTMO :D I am learning still
<tomreyn> Ntemis: here's one solution to it: http://pastebin.com/qWXfzgxX
<Ntemis> i need to run apt-get -f install for unmet depen. and i have no space :(
<Ntemis> any help appreciated
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin:  PowerVR SGX <- THIS is your problem me thinks
<tomreyn> Ntemis: use dpkg --purge package
<dura-zell> minimec: nope. it hangs again
<Ntemis> dont let me do anything untill i run -f
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: this a netbook?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: Is there something I can do to ty and solve that? What is that problem? Yes it is a netbook acer aspire one. D270
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: with intel atom?
<Psil0Cybin> yup
<Psil0Cybin> works fine with Xubuntu 12.04 usually
<tomreyn> Ntemis: dpkg != apt-get
<Ntemis> am toast
<Ntemis> no space for -f install
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I recently learned I cannot use kernels that use pae, with my graphic driver, due to silly coding lmao when it comes to installing, could this be similar? Is there something I can do to attempt to resolve this, do you think :D
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: try upping to a later lts enablement stack. the powervr drivers suck. a newer one was added in a later stack so it might work better
<tomreyn> Ntemis: are you reading me?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: sorry I am still semi newb like, what would it mean to up your lts enablement stack.
<Ntemis> ?
<Psil0Cybin> is that like a kernel upgrade?
<tomreyn> Ntemis: <tomreyn> Ntemis: use dpkg --purge package
<Droxduck> I would like help with setting up a vps server
<Ntemis> it doesnt let me purge anything
<tomreyn> Ntemis: what is "it"?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack switch to the saucy enablement stack. it includes the kernel + xorg from saucy (but you still run precise)
<Psil0Cybin> Oh neat thanks I shall try this now.
<Ntemis> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/ZhMbvtAQ
<Psil0Cybin> sorry hitsujiTMO I am reading the guide so I would just run a command similar to this "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal"
<Psil0Cybin> or would it entail more work?
<Ntemis> dont let me purge anything before i run -f
<dura-zell> minimec: it boots when i remove ALL capture cards.
<Ntemis> and i cant run -f as it fails with no space left
<tomreyn> Ntemis: i'm aware that you are in a situation which you can't recover from by using apt-get, so i'm not saying you should use apt-get but dpkg
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: use the saucy one: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-lts-saucy libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-saucy
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: " These enablement stacks are only intended for use on x86 hardware at this time" I am using 32 bit.
<minimec> dura-zell: Ok. So I would try to start adding one card, make it run..., then add a 2nd one.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: x86 is 32bit :P
<Psil0Cybin> ah silly me
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: if this does not work, would this be easy to revert?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: no its not easy to revert. but it should work without a hitch
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it is also asking to remove the following packages, should that be fine? I will paste bin them
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: that warning basically means if you're running on arm or cloud based system then there's no need to up the enablement stack
<dura-zell> what i wanted to say was: it boots without capture cards but NOT with only one (or two or three) cards.
<Psil0Cybin> ah :D
<staticwarp> hi there, i'm unable to boot from a livecd or usb drive. i've detailed my experience so far here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210412 if anyone would like to take a look and offer suggestions i'd appreciate it. :)
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: thats the old stack its removing. thats fine
<Psil0Cybin> alright thanks let me try this hitsujiTMO thanks again for helping me.
<Ntemis> tomreyn: yeap THANKS it works with dpkg
<minimec> dura-zell: Ok. Did you change the ubuntu version, or what did you change on the software side?
<dura-zell> i changed the ubuntu version. I previously had 11.smoething, now I'm trying gut it up and running with 12.4
<texla> Ubuntu 12.04 with grub-1.99...I need to delete one line from the display...it deletes but how do I save the rest of the entries
<tomreyn> Ntemis: ok, once you recovered space, make sure to do run apt-get -f install
<Beldar> texla, what line?
<usr13> staticwarp: Try legacy boot.
<Beldar> texla, sudo update-grub is generally run to reload the menu
<texla> Beldar, resume=uuidxxxxxx
<Ntemis> good!
<Ntemis> thanks tomreyn
<Ntemis> any update path for me for 14.04?
<Beldar> texla, And what file are you modding?
<Mega1> can i create a proxy server for my network if so how
<mvr_> this morning my laptop started showing "no bootable device" when I turn it on. I've booted it onto a live usb and tried all sorts of recovery programs but it looks like every time it tries to read anything off the HD it fails. the HD shows up when I run lshw and it lists the correct size/serial number etc. is there anything I should try before sending my laptop off to be replaced?
<texla> Beldar, modding?
<mvr_> is there a different IRC channel better suited for this question?
<Beldar> texla, modifying.
<Mega1> i want to block all web sites but allow just a few
<staticwarp> usr13: i've considered that, but from what i've read i'm concerned that legacy boot will make my current windows install unusable. my goal is to dual boot.
<minimec> dura-zell: 12.04 would be a good choice, I agree. And if you gave 14.04 a try. Maybe it is a kernel thing. With 14.04 you would be good for quiet some time...
<texla> Beldar, This file is in the dislay where you select the o/s
<usr13> mvr_: You might try just un-plugging and plugging it back in again, (the HD).
<hitsujiTMO> mvr_: can you boot a livecd and pastebin the output of: dmesg
<tomreyn> Ntemis: welcome. if your system is currently using a lot of third party repositories, or has been doing so in the past, i'd suggest installing apt-show-versions and running "apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate". this will list all the packages which aren't part of your currently configured apt sources, or are not up to date.
<dura-zell> i'm using mythtv and prefer to stick with the prebuilt 12.4.3 distribution wich comes with the mythbuntu-distribution
<staticwarp> usr13: isn't legacy boot only for legacy devices like optical drives? from what i understand, versions of ubuntu from 12.04 on will boot with uefi.
<tomreyn> Ntemis: that's a good preparatory step for a distribution upgrade
<usr13> staticwarp: No
<dura-zell> currently i'm trying to install 12.4.3 iso only to exclude a problem introduced by mythbuntu
<usr13> staticwarp: Try it and see.
<kamil_> help me to install frets on fire please
<staticwarp> usr13: ok, thanks for clearing that up. i will try legacy boot and see what happens :)
<Beldar> texla, If you want to modify grub and have it persist you would not do it from the grub menu. Honestly it is hard to tell what you're doing, can you share more, and end goal?
<texla> Beldar, It is also found in grub.cfg but that file cannot be edited
<kamil_> someone help me
<texla> Beldar, I have to remove remove= to be able to boot
<somsip> kamil_: what is the problem?
<mvr_> hitsujiTMO: one second, my liveusb has been running long enough that I've run out of memory, I'll restart
<hitsujiTMO> texla: grub.cfg is generated from /etc/grub.d/*    you would need to make your modification here
<hitsujiTMO> mvr_: np
<texla> Yes but the file says do not change anything ???
<Beldar> texla, This might help. https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: after the install, i got a crash report and this was shown in terminal
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7071060/
<Psil0Cybin> seems like my gfx driver does not like that kernel.
<Droxduck> hitsujjiTMO Can you help me?
<texla> Beldar, I have read all of that but I can remove but it shows up on next boot
<mvr_> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/PACr2vcU
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: seems the module needs to be rebuilt
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I think cedarview does not work after a certain kernel? should I attempt to restart anyway
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: what would I reinstall via the synapse package manager?
<Psil0Cybin> cedarview-drm?
<Ntemis> tomreyn: you think i"ll be bootable after this? http://pastebin.com/VzJVT706
<Psil0Cybin> I think I may have done that before to solve the problem, I think that might be the right steps
<Beldar> texla, What have you done to grub o get here?
<Beldar> to*
<Beldar> texla, Any grub mods leading to this?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: mvr_ read_dma error can be a loose cable as usr13 suggested. try re inserting the hdd
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yes. try a purge + reinstall of this maybe
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: or just purge it and try without
<Ntemis> tomreyn: i am thank you ! Usage of /:   57.5% of 3.31GB
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the newer driver may solely be in the kernel/xorg stack
<dura-zell> i think i gor it working
<Ntemis> can i run dist-upgrade with that empty space left and work?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: oh wow I will try the rebuilding from synapse because I am already doing that, even if it works I will attept to remove and see what works better.
<minimec> dura-zell: Nice! What did the trick?
<hitsujiTMO> Droxduck: sorry, don't have enough time to talk someone thru a complete install. are you stuck on a particular issue?
<dura-zell> blacklisting cx88_alsa, cx2388x and cx23885 (not sure if the latter two are redundant)
<Droxduck> hitsujiTMO I'm running a vps with ubuntu installed i'll like to get fluxbox working
<dura-zell> I'll have to check if the cards are usable though but it boots
<minimec> dura-zell: Well... Good luck.
<hitsujiTMO> Droxduck: why do you want a desktop environment on a server?
<Droxduck> well something in between. Desktop is too slow for remote connections
<hitsujiTMO> Droxduck: why not just ssh?
<Droxduck> I'm use to windows
<Droxduck> Ihave been using ssh
<staticwarp> usr13: thanks, using legacy boot worked and i was able to boot from the usb drive. :) now lets hope i can get everything installed and dual booting correctly XD
<hitsujiTMO> Droxduck: having a de wouldn't help with managing a server. everything still needs to be done via terminal
<hitsujiTMO> Droxduck: honestly, you'll be much better off learning bash and figuring your way around with just ssh
<dura-zell> aparently I'm able to scan for channels. very very nice!!!
<Droxduck> hitsujiTMO what about fluxbox?
<hitsujiTMO> staticwarp: what filesystem is the usb?
<dura-zell> a last question: how can I prevent anything from modifying my blacklist.conf (i e during an upgrade)
<hitsujiTMO> Droxduck: fluxbox is just a window manager. you would still just be firing up the terminal from it to do everything. it would in fact just be adding 1 more layer of complexity to your setup that you wouldn't actually need
<john_rambo> I am running 12.04  ........ gnutls-cli (GnuTLS) 2.12.14 ........Is this the patched version ?  Confused after reading this    http://gnutls.org/security.html
<Droxduck> hitsujiTMO: Ok bad idea
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so far so good! wow!
<mvr_> hitsujiTMO: I'm afraid that didn't fix it
<minimec> dura-zell: Just keep a copy of the file... or at least of the modifications you did. You can also create your own blacklist-cx88.conf file in the same directory.
<hitsujiTMO> john_rambo: patched: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2127-1/
<dura-zell> my point is: when i mount the machine in it's rack and something goes wrong i have to remove it from there to gett access to the usb ports (or to remove the cards)
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: can you teach me how you found out what to do? How did you come to this conclusion? did you google my issue? Or you diagnosed it your self through reading the logs? Iwant to understand so I can learn more from you hitsujiTMO :D you are a god send,
<dura-zell> so no way to make it very very permanent?
<Droxduck> hitsujiTMO: Is there a good place to chat for a noob
<mvr_> hitsujiTMO: is it possible the hard-drive is fine but some other bit of hardware is the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> mvr_: then unfortunately looks like either a failed hdd or broken sata port/ chipset. you'd prob want to RMA
<dura-zell> what do you mean "my own blacklist-cx88.conf" ?
<staticwarp> hitsujiTMO: it is formatted to fat32.
<john_rambo> hitsujiTMO, Thanks
<mvr_> hitsujiTMO: thankyou for your help
<hitsujiTMO> mvr_: if the chipset is failing (then the hdd may be intact) ... but thats usually an unlikely scenario. very rarely is it the chipset that fails
<minimec> dura-zell: I see. Put all the changes in a blacklist-cx88.conf file and be sure that the file is in /etc/modprobe.d if you do a new installation or so.
<kamil_> someone help me
<Droxduck> hitsujiTMO: What sort of help cna you give?
<hitsujiTMO> Droxduck: chat ... maybe #ubuntu-offtopic   or maybe ##linux (not sure what goes on in ##linux tho)
<melt7777> anyone solved the "can't boot"  startpar bridge for notification of upstart job issue???
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: after the changes that you recommended, do I need to remove anything else in order to save hd space? Or did the command I ran to install all the files remove the unnecessary ones
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: it removed the other stack so all should be fine
<dura-zell> i did so
<dura-zell> thank you very much for helping. looks like i can bring the computer back into its rack now
<dura-zell> again: thank you
<minimec> dura-zell: That's what we are here for.
<hitsujiTMO> Droxduck: well, if you really do want to install fluxbox then maybe have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems . but i'd recommend learning to work from the terminal: starting maybe with bash: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: thanks again. You are very helpful.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: np
<dura-zell> cu then :-)
<kamil_> the boot
<apb1963> any bootp fanatics here?  And perhaps just maybe intimate with dhcpdump?  I'm seeing things I just don't understand.  Like... why is my system broadcasting bootp requests?   Why is it sending them to a private address?  How is it that I'm actually getting responses?  And why won't it stop?  Here's a capture file: http://fpaste.org/84127/44894331/
<g4nym3d3> Hello, anyone have a minute, I'm in the middle of running an upgrade to 13.10 , there is an error and nothing is happening??
<Beldar> g4nym3d3, Can we see the error?
<g4nym3d3> sure
<g4nym3d3> just a minute
<g4nym3d3> Actually when I try to copy and paste from the upgrade terminal it thinks I am doing ctrl-c to cancel instead of copy
<g4nym3d3> it says errors encountered while processing: samba 4
<hitsujiTMO> g4nym3d3: ctrl + shift + c to copy from gnome terminal
<pack^> apb1963: BrightHouse Networks Bakersfield
<g4nym3d3> Its not the gnome terminal its the 'updater' application
<g4nym3d3> I can send a pic but not sure how to do that on IRC
<apb1963> pack^: yes?
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | g4nym3d3
<ubottu> g4nym3d3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<g4nym3d3> ok thanks will give that a go
<g4nym3d3> back in a minute
<pack^> apb1963: unknown why. You will have to ask someone else.
<uronu> How to have a back up server which is to auto replicate the server HD?
<g4nym3d3> ok here is a pic http://imagebin.org/298421
<falcom> what launcher do you guys use?
<apb1963> is anyone else seeing the same behavior?  If you haven't checked, your system may be doing the same thing... run dhcpdump and see if your system is sending unending bootp requests.
<g4nym3d3> http://imagebin.org/298423
<g4nym3d3> http://imagebin.org/298424
<g4nym3d3> Those are the 3 pics of the updater program and the error
<Beldar> g4nym3d3, Have you noticed we use nicks here, you can tab complete them.
<g4nym3d3> Beldar, sorry not sure what you mean Im not good with IRC
<Beldar> !who | g4nym3d3
<ubottu> g4nym3d3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Beldar> g4nym3d3, You did me just now not who asked for those images is all.
<hitsujiTMO> g4nym3d3: looks like one of the packages that downloaded during the upgrade may have been corrupt. doesn't look good to be honest
<g4nym3d3> ubottu: Thanks ok I'm learning, here are the links that show the error I am getting while upgrading not sure what to do should I cancel the upgrade?? http://imagebin.org/298421 http://imagebin.org/298424 http://imagebin.org/298423
<ubottu> g4nym3d3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g4nym3d3> ubottu: ok thanks anyway
<ubottu> g4nym3d3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> g4nym3d3: no matter what you do now you are left with a broken system that may not boot. did you backup your system before starting the upgrade?
<g4nym3d3> hitsujiTMO: yes is there any shortcut to skip parts of the installation and continue with the rest?
<g4nym3d3> hitsujiTMO: no i didnt
<hitsujiTMO> g4nym3d3: not sure to be honest. i've never actually performed an upgrade. i always installed from scratch
<hitsujiTMO> g4nym3d3: do you have a live cd?
<g4nym3d3> hitsujiTMO: I think I will backup some stuff while the machine is still running to be safe, maybe make a live cd just in case and then reboot
<hitsujiTMO> g4nym3d3: sounds like a good plan.
<g4nym3d3> hitsujiTMO: Dammit :( what a pain
<g4nym3d3> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the tips I'm going to give that a go
<harris_> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<jack_> hhh
<JackyWang> hello anybody here
<kamil_> hey browser
<doublethink> I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and now I just get a black screen when I try booting. Any thoughts how I can fix it?
<Bashing-om> JackyWang: Hello, I at the least am here. mentally, not too sure at the present moment.
<Kekai> I run ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a lenovo Netbook S10 Ideapad and its been extremly slow
<Bashing-om> doublethink: Check for a proprietary graphics driver ? Got broke in the upgrade ?
<Treaver> Hey guys, can I ask a favor that's off topic?
<Kekai> Normally i can run chrome, Spotify, IRC, and skype with ease, but lately its been slow
<Kekai> Sometimes I will freeze
<doublethink> Bashing-om: I do have an AMD driver installed. I'll remove it and see if it helps.
<Treaver> My friend that I am so in love with is going through things that no young gal should ever go through. Could everyone share this link everywhere you can ; http://www.gofundme.com/Victoria-Andrews We're trying to pay the medical bills and whenever we have done it. I'm gonna ask her to marry me. Please share the link to everyone!
<Bashing-om> doublethink: OK, standing by.
<doublethink> Bashing-om: When I try removing the drivers from the root prompt in recovery mode, it just tells me the FS is read-only.
<Beldar> Kekai, Not the fastest, how much memory?
<Kekai> Beldar I use 1GB of ram
<Kekai> Thats what my PC is saying I have
<Kekai> but the factory says 512mb
<Bashing-om> doublethink: When you normally boot can you get to the GUI login -> then key combo ctl+alt+F1 to get a console ?
<Beldar> Kekai, I would use a lighter desktop than unity (1 gig is a minimum) like lubuntu
<doublethink> Bashing-om: I can't get any kind of GUI. As soon as I make a selection in GRUB the screen goes black. Sometimes there's a white underscore in the corner.
<Kekai> Beldar: Its never been this slow before its always been fast
<Kekai> Beldar: I did clean it out of the apps I never used and have preload installed
<Bashing-om> doublethink: From the recovery consle -> mount -o remount rw / <- will remount the roor partition as read/write .
<Pinkamena_D> Anyone knows of a program which can convert many small music files and keep the directory structure intact?
<Beldar> Kekai, Not knowing all you have done, and this being setup on the lower end of performance, I have no real answer.
<Bashing-om> doublethink: roor/root
<diego_1> soundconvert
<Kekai> When installed ubuntu 12.04 it did act funny
<diego_1> soundconverter
<Kekai> Beldar: When installed ubuntu 12.04 it did act funny
<doublethink> Bashing-om: Thanks, giving it a try.
<Kekai> Like slow and didnt want to install on the first try
<Kekai> Beldar: Could chrome be the problem
<doublethink> Bashing-om: Removed the drivers, same issue. It briefly shows a login prompt, then just shows _ and doesn't respond to input
<Bashing-om> doublethink: Before you do something drastic, try the boot parameter "nomodeset" and see if that gets you to the desktop.
<Kekai> its heading over 80% of the resources
<doublethink> Bashing-om: Okay, trying it.
<roasted> Is anybody having issues with their notifications not working? Mine keep working and stop working all over again throughout use with no error or anything. I can't seem to find out what is actually causing it, and what's even more difficult is trying to find someone else who is seeing the same or similar issue.
<doublethink> Bashing-om: I got a bit further, now it shows the Ubuntu logo and freezes.
<Kekai> so yeah
<Kekai> Googl chrome maybe an issue but not the problem
<Kekai> Its useing 70-80 percent of my CPU
<doublethink> Bashing-om: I think I'm just going to do a full backup and reinstall. It worked fine until I upgraded.
<intok> 13.10 on a Kabini using the Oibaf PPA Gallium3D OSS driver stuff. How do I fix the artifacting and get UVD and the VCE working?
<Bashing-om> doublethink: Humm.. No other off the top of my head // what you might do is from the recovery console, edit /etc/default/grub -replace quiet splash with text, and see if you can read the boot messages.
<Bashing-om> doublethink: Nothing wrong with a clean install .. I prefer it .. one then starts off with a clean slat. but we can still try and see what we can find that is at fault in the upgrade. (maybe)
<doublethink> Bashing-om: Sure, thanks, I'll try that before reinstalling.
<Bashing-om> doublethink: key combo ctl+o to pause the boot messages, ctl+s to continue (on my box) .. but gotta be fast !.
<Kekai> How would I remove the ubuntu desktop
<Kekai> without a clean install
<Kekai> I have the Lubuntu desktop installed
<anon7869> anyone here   use eos??
<usr13> Kekai: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<rww> anon7869: eos = elementary os?
<anon7869> yes
<anon7869> adn how to you qoute my name??
<rww> anon7869: support/discussion for that goes in #elementary. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives
<rww> anon7869: i just typed it at the start of my message
<doublethink> Bashing-om: Still just a black screen, no text or anything. I'm just going to do the reinstall, thanks though :)
<anon7869> oww lol
<anon7869> rww welp.. its base on ubuntu... and the eos chan is empty :/
<rww> anon7869: we don't do "based on ubuntu" here, just Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<Bashing-om> doublethink: That might be the fastest and best thing - with nothing to go on it is tough to find a fix. But honestly, should be able to boot to a text login unless there is a serious file issue.
<doublethink> Bashing-om: I'm not sure. I modified the file and now it just goes completely black on boot, no _ or anything else.
<doublethink> Bashing-om: It's not a huge hassle to reinstall so I think that's easiest!
<Genitrust> hi everyone, i have created a bitcoin init conf so that i can do "sudo start bitcoind" to start the service
<Genitrust> however, how do i get this service to start once the machine boots? =\
<Bashing-om> doublethink:  OK .. For me to re-install, is but a matter of 20 minutes (good backups !).
<doublethink> doublethink: It's about the same for me. Thanks for your help :)
<shoelessone> Hi friends. Anybody here able to tell me if it's possible to swap alt-tab with ctrl-tab in 13.10?
<shoelessone> I am trying to get my keyboard setup like in OSX
<shoelessone> alt-c, alt-v for copy paste, and in general
<usr13> !hotkeys | shoelessone
<ubottu> shoelessone: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<knightrage> hey sooo i forgot my password (yeah, total noob, i just reset it and forgot it), but i'm currently logged in... any way to reset it without giving the current password?
<shoelessone> thanks usr13 !
<usr13> knightrage: Nope
<usr13> !password | knightrage
<ubottu> knightrage: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<shoelessone> usr13, I'm not sure that'll work. I'll give it a shot. but the problem is I've swapped the key bindings in the standard system setting (the easymode setting), as well as dconf editor, but neither change takes affect.
<shoelessone> To be more clear, the issue is that I can swap the keys
<shoelessone> alt can swap with ctrl
<shoelessone> I've done that with an Xmodmap
<shoelessone> .Xmodmap file
<usr13> shoelessone: There are a number of applications that use Ctrl and Alt combinations for different functions.  I'm not sure why you need to switch them but good luck.
<knightrage> usr13: yeah, i saw that, but my home drive is encrypted... that makes me a little weary to change the password without doing it as my user
<harris_> how do i get unbanned from asking and answering question ask ubuntu   i dont even know what i did wrong
<somsip> harris_: queries to #ubuntu-ops please
<rww> somsip: #ubuntu-ops doesn't handle askubuntu
<shoelessone> usr13, I don't NEED to switch them, i want to switch them because I use a Mac pretty much all day and alt (command on a mac) + c and alt-v, not to mention new tag, refresh, etc, are all tihngs I'm used to doing a certain way. It'd just make my life better if I could keep the keybindings similar to a mac
<xangua> harris_: also this channel has nothing to do with the askubuntu web
<somsip> rww: you think he means askubuntu and not ask #ubuntu? Either way, he has the answer
<rww> somsip: Yes, I know he does.
<somsip> rww: ok
<knightrage> oooo i got it, yesssss. nevermind :>
<usr13> knightrage: I don't know about the complications involved in using encrypted filesystem, (I don't do it, do not see the need), but the bottom line is that we need to keep up with our passwords.  It is best to record them someplace before even entering them.
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> So I have a 13.10 disc, and it shows me this video card configuration dialouge.
<someHuman> The sucky part is, I can't even see my cursor/mouse cursor to actually try fix the problem.
<someHuman> This is really disappointing :(
<usr13> knightrage: If you need a password for something, create one before you start, (conforming to the rules as necessary), and then record it, (write it down in a safe place).  Do it before setting the password in the system.
<raub> I am having a bit of a problem with ssl certs in 12.04:
<raub> I renewed a certificate through cacert. I checked the new cert against the key using
<raub> openssl x509 -noout -modulus -in `hostname f`.crt | openssl md5
<usr13> knightrage: It is a pretty simple concept.
<raub> openssl rsa -noout -modulus -in `hostname -f`.key | openssl md5
<raub> But when I do go about to use it, I am getting errors. I can only provide what I am seeing in openlap (TLS: can't accept: Could not negotiate a supported cipher suite.).  AFAIK it also happened with apache.
<raub> Suggestions?
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> I have a 13.10 disc
<someHuman> It doesn't show me any setup or anything other than video card config.
<someHuman> Says I have to set it up my self.
<someHuman> Halp!
<rgenito> man this is retarded -.-
<rgenito> ubuntu chat room
<rgenito> no one talks
<xangua> !ot | rgenito  this is support, not chat
<ubottu> rgenito  this is support, not chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ice9> how do I ensure text file compatibility with Windows?
<e-vad> howdy! i'm using 12.04 via virtualbox / vagrant
<someHuman> rgenito: IKR!
<e-vad> an apt-get upgrade -y causes the console to start spewing strange charachters
<e-vad> 'reset' gets me back to normal, but why would it go there in the first place?
<Beldar> e-vad,  -y upgrade
<e-vad> the position of the y does it?
<Beldar> e-vad, -y is a yes on the upgrade, be careful it will run even if a partial upgrade.
<rgenito> someHuman: @.@
<someHuman> rgenito: Can you help me though?
<e-vad> Beldar: i know
<rgenito> sure wusup
<e-vad> Beldar: my issue is the console starts spweing wingdings about midway through like it caught some escape sequence or so
<e-vad> 'reset' fixes it and the system is happy
<Beldar> e-vad, generally the wingdings might be crucial errors, and reset what?
<e-vad> the command 'reset'
<e-vad> like this: http://elfstone.nl/2009/06/29/weird-characters-in-bash/
<e-vad> tho, instead of pressing all kinds of keys, 'reset' does it
<e-vad> reset - initialize a terminal or query terminfo database
<Beldar> Heh, if I could find an interest I would, sorry
<e-vad> seems it's a grub update
<Kekai> Any way to change themes on Lubuntu?
<harris_> Kekai,  are these what you are looking for http://gnome-look.org/
<harris_> Kekai,  since you arent responding here is the link http://www.maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/
<Kekai> okay  just found that
<Kekai> I was int he restroom since no one was responding
<harris_> also
<harris_> !lubuntu | Kekai
<ubottu> Kekai: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Kekai> I know that
<Kekai> I am switching to to it from Ubuntu
<Kekai> I love lubuntu
<harris_> Kekai,  please ask in #lubuntu
<Kekai> just the theme is giving me a headache
<harris_> Kekai,  this is a channel for ubuntu support
<rww> harris_: #ubuntu supports Lubuntu and other official derivatives too.
<Kekai> well since I am using both atm
<harris_> Kekai,  follow that guide i gave you and that should work
<crispin> hi there everyone!
<crispin> I just hit a snag this morning on 13.04 up to date machine
<crispin> python 3.3 SSL libraries appear to be broken
<crispin> root@database:~# python3.3
<crispin> Python 3.3.1 (default, Sep 25 2013, 19:29:01)
<crispin> [GCC 4.7.3] on linux
<crispin> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<crispin> >>> import ssl
<crispin> Traceback (most recent call last):
<crispin>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<crispin>   File "/usr/lib/python3.3/ssl.py", line 60, in <module>
<crispin>     import _ssl             # if we can't import it, let the error propagate
<crispin> ImportError: /usr/lib/python3.3/lib-dynload/_ssl.cpython-33m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so: symbol SSL_get0_next_proto_negotiated, version OPENSSL_1.0.1 not defined in file libssl.so.1.0.0 with link time reference
<crispin> >>>
<crispin> any ideas?
<erixNICK> hey all
<erixNICK> having trouble getting samba to run on a 12.04 LTS server.  I see that there are bugs posted,  but havent seen fix.  Can some one please shed some light on this for me
<Kekai> how do I extract a .tar.bz2?
<aeon-ltd> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<rww> Kekai: tar -xf filename.tar.bz2
<crispin> Kekai: tar -xjf
<cfhowlett_> !server|erixNICK,
<ubottu> erixNICK,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rww> Kekai: or various GUI methods depending on desktop environment
<harris_> sudo tar -xjvf file name
<rww> no need for -j, tar can autodetect
<harris_> Kekai,  ^^
<erixNICK> thanks bot
<crispin> ok
<crispin> seems adaptec stormanage packages are getting in the way
<crispin> I've removed them from /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<crispin> rerun ldconfig
<crispin> but ldd still shows them being linked
<crispin> ldd /usr/lib/python3.3/lib-dynload/_ssl.cpython-33m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so
<crispin> ldd /usr/lib/python3.3/lib-dynload/_ssl.cpython-33m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so
<crispin> linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff4b5fe000) libssl.so.1.0.0 => /usr/StorMan/ssl/lib/libssl.so.1.0.0 (0x00007fbd83bb9000) libcrypto.so.1.0.0 => /usr/StorMan/ssl/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 (0x00007fbd83819000) libpthread.so.0 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007fbd835f5000) libc.so.6 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0x00007fbd8322c000)
<crispin>  libdl.so.2 => lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2 (0x00007fbd873028000) /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007fbd84024000)
<crispin> thats wierd
<crispin> how do I update ldconf? ldconfig isn't cutting it
<cfhowlett_> !paste|crispin, paste.  please.  walls of text are so unsightly.
<ubottu> crispin, paste.  please.  walls of text are so unsightly.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crispin> sorry
<crispin> how do I update ld search path? ld.conf and ldconfig is not working
<sghsmorgan> how do I give permission for my Windows user to access my /media/user/harddrive owner:user and group:usergroup
<sghsmorgan> trying to access via Samba, #samba sent me here
<sghsmorgan> for file permission stuff
<crispin> sghsmorgan: chmod and chown are the commands
<crispin> sghsmorgan: man chmod
<sghsmorgan> crispin: I ran chown -R /media/
<sghsmorgan> oops
<crispin> you need to specify who will own it
<crispin> or what group
<crispin> chgrp
<sghsmorgan> crispin: I mean chown -R nobody.nogroup /media/
<sghsmorgan> and that gave me access to /media/user/
<crispin> ok, so now nobody owns it
<sghsmorgan> but not /media/user/harddrive/
<crispin> is that a mount?
<crispin> run 'mount'
<sghsmorgan> yeah it's mounted
<crispin> -R wont travese mounted filesystems
<crispin> for safety
<crispin> probably
<sghsmorgan> oh
<crispin> do you really want to recursively chown it?
<crispin> read the man pages
<crispin> have a look for 'stick directory' bit
<crispin> and then you can make a group. like 'samba'
<crispin> then put the people to access it in that group
<crispin> sorry
<crispin> 'sticky directory'
<sghsmorgan> crispin: don't see any "sticky directory" in man chmod or man chown...but what you're saying is, I should make a group and add my windows users to it, instead of removing the group and owners
<sghsmorgan> right?
<crispin> sghsmorgan: yes. and the directory can be chgrp'ed to that group
<crispin> and then the group persmissions set for that group
<crispin> eg. chmod g+rw blah
<crispin> but if you cant change the group
<crispin> because they need to stay 'admin' or something
<crispin> you can set the containing directories sticky bit
<crispin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<crispin> sghsmorgan: of course you might not need sticky bit
<crispin> sghsmorgan: actually IO could be wrong on the sticky bit
<crispin> :P
<crispin> its been a while
<sghsmorgan> crispin: I think the wiki said something about linux ignores sticky bit
<roasted> Beldar: hey are you interested in me babbling at you a minute about my notification thinger.
<sghsmorgan> crispin: how do I add windows user to my linux group?
<Beldar> roasted, babble away.
<roasted> Beldar: checked MD5s. Matched. Did some reading about USB flash drives, and indeed DD, mkfs, things like that are known to degrade them. I frequently distro hop on another system I have, and have used this particular flash drive each time I do a Linux install since I started my current job 2 years ago. On a hunch, DD'd the ISO to a brand new flash drive. Checked disk for errors, 1 error. DD'd again and checked twice, no errors.
<roasted> Installed, so far so good. It's early yet, but as of now.. they work.
<roasted> Beldar: I couldn't check the integrity of the DD of my other flash drive that I've had for a while because I use MultiSystem on it that chainloads ISOs. If I select Ubuntu it goes STRAIGHT to Ubuntu, not the boot menu with options like check for errors, etc.
<roasted> Beldar: kinda wanted to babble it here vs PM in case any users reading this get the protip that USB drives aren't fail-proof. They can have issues "burning" just as LiveCDs do. Like I said, still early yet, but so far.. notifications work fine.
<roasted> Beldar: part of me wants to believe that thanks to the apt system I should be able to fix something like this, even if it was from a broken installer image/drive (even though I'm not positive it was broken or corrupt), but I suppose things don't work like that.
<roasted> Beldar: that is all. thanks for the ears. :)
<roasted> er, eyes.
<Beldar> roasted, Good job finding an answer.
<crispin> anyone know why my ldconfig command is not updating ld's search path?
<roasted> Beldar: not positive yet. Part of that is running on a blind educated guess. BUT the drive I used I used heavily for 2 years, so maybe it is degraded by now. Hard to say. But nice to know I'm on a full install with 0 errors now. So from here on out if it comes up again, different story. If it never shows its face again, then perhaps that's what it was.
<usr13> crispin: sudo?
<crispin> as root, yeah
<crispin> updated /etc/ld.conf.d
<crispin> removed the offending file
<crispin> ldconfig to updat e
<crispin> then ldd the .so....
<crispin> the offending files still linked in
<crispin> ldconfig -v doesnt list them
<crispin> but ldd shows them still linking
<crispin> ah shit. was LD_LIBRARY_PATH env var
<crispin> adaptec storman totally futzed my setup
<crispin> bunch of fools!
<usr13> crispin: depmod -a
<path0gen> rm -rf 8==>
<grahamsavage> how long does the battery last on a macbook air with ubuntu?
<grahamsavage> same or much less than osx?
<fffuchs> should be roughly the same
<usr13> grahamsavage: It depends on what you're doing with it.
<grahamsavage> usr13: software dev... nothing difficult though
<grahamsavage> like not cpu intensive etc
<usr13> grahamsavage: Not much telling, but as fffuchs suggests, probably comparable.
<grahamsavage> normally i use ubuntu 12.04.. will this still be ok or is there special stuff that comes with 13.10 that i will need?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, if 12.04 works, why not keep it until 14.04 comes out next month
<grahamsavage> yeah ok
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: coming to beijing tomorrow :D
<fffuchs> the kernal has most of the stuff that willvhelp your battery and that is kept pretty new even in 12.04
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, yeah?  go to pm ...
<fffuchs> man this keyboard is rough...
<Midion_> can i add max_allowed_packet because i do not see it in my.cnf file?
<Midion_> I don't want to add something where it's not suppose to be.
<tozen> hi all! does anybody tried Mir platform on 14.04 beta version apleady?
<xangua> !14.04 | tozen
<ubottu> tozen: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<tozen> xangua: what? what do u mean? i've installed it on my pc just wanted to know about similar issues as mine. nothing else mate. ;)
<someHuman> msg nickserv identify delarosa!123
<someHuman> How much space is ideal for swap?
<cfhowlett> !swap|someHuman,
<ubottu> someHuman,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<crispin> someHuman: I use 2 x RAM
<someHuman> crispin: Huh?
<someHuman> Sorry newbie here.
<crispin> someHuman: twice what ram you have
<crispin> if you have 4 gigs, I use 8 gig swap
<someHuman> How do I know how much RAM I have?
<OSaucey> I'm having an audio issue.  No audio plays through my laptop's speakers but it does through the audio jack. There is also no audio opions in the volume properies (I cannot change anything, nor is any devices listed). This only happens on this one user account though, all ohers are fine. Ideas?
<someHuman> Hello?
<someHuman> How do I know how much RAM I have?
<SunkSullen> hi
<SunkSullen> free -m
<SunkSullen> someHuman in terminal
<SunkSullen> someHuman can you get to the terminal?
<someHuman> SunkSullen: Ty!
<someHuman> Yes
<SunkSullen> someHuman oh and
<SunkSullen> use -h
<SunkSullen> for human readable
<tozen> OSaucey: check <alsamixer> settings
<someHuman> SunkSullen: http://pastebin.com/8WukXfju
<SunkSullen> someHuman yep
<SunkSullen> someHuman that looks normal
<SunkSullen> someHuman: read the manual
<SunkSullen> someHuman: man free
<SunkSullen> someHuman it has all kinds of nifty options
<SunkSullen> someHuman also keep in mind OS's use RAM differently
<someHuman> What is RAM?
<SunkSullen> someHuman run free -hm
<SunkSullen> someHuman this is off topic
<SunkSullen> we can discuss though
<someHuman> SunkSullen: Ok
<someHuman> SunkSullen: Pm?
<SunkSullen> in either the Ubuntu off topic chhanel
<SunkSullen> or
<SunkSullen> my channel
<someHuman> Wherever you like ;)
<SunkSullen> join my channel :-)
<someHuman> SunkSullen: Ok
<SunkSullen>  /join ##Computer-Help-Chat
<SunkSullen> or
<SunkSullen> CLICK HERE -----------> ##Computer-Help-Chat
<OSaucey> tozen: Okay, the speaker cli bar was on 0, but turning it up changed nothing
<tozen> OSaucey: <M> button to mute/unmute ??
<OSaucey> tozen: Okay fixed it partially. Audio now plays through the speakers (albeit a bit weak even with all levels turned up). Concerning the audio panel gui not working, ideas for that?
<OSaucey> That and pushing the volume control hotkeys don't work.
<tozen> OSaucey: what do u mean audio panel gui?
<OSaucey> Next to the clock widget, here is the speaker icon, which I can usually click on to change the volume or double click to pull up the sound settings.
<OSaucey> The audio slider is locked in at 0 and no devices (my speakers) are listed in the sound settings dialog (neither are the applications currently using the sound system)
<tozen> OSaucey: looks like u need audio driver for ur card to be installad
<OSaucey> Wouldn't that be system wide though? I have no issues on any other user accounts.
<tozen> OSaucey: ok, can u try to reset sound settings, please: sudo alsa force-reload
<intok> OSaucey relog, sometimes that happens, but logging out usually brings it right back.
<OSaucey> intok: I've done that many times, this issues has been occuring for several months (been a bit lazy to fix)
<intok> I had an issue where I'd get the bootup and login sounds but once I was logged in couldn't see the devices
<OSaucey> I used to get just the bootup and login, but now that has stopped too
<dannybit10> is there a better way to switch between open windows than alt + tab?
<prem> how can i blacklist and block cdrom in a machine?
<OSaucey> tozen: Resetting alsa has had no effect, will this require a relog to take effect?
<tozen> OSaucey: could be
<OSaucey> Oh wait, I see it failed; says there are some modules still loaded
<tozen> dannybit10: Settings - Keyboard - Shortcuts??
<krsnan> hello all, I work in Ubuntu and have some doubts regarding packages.
<krsnan> shall i proceed with my query..
<krsnan> I am looking for package, which shall encrypt/decrypt a file system on write/read of a file on the fly.
<krsnan> is there any such package available.
<dannybit10> tozen: i can't find the option
<dannybit10> maybe "Switch windows directly" but it doesn't work
<tozen> prem: use sudo chmod 000 /cdrom as example
<prem> tozen, then the user might have permission to mount in other palce na
<tozen> dannybit10: Navigation -->> Switch Applications in Shortcuts menu
<someHuman> I can't upgrade to 13.10
<tozen> prem: well. sudo chmod 000 /dev/cdrom but you have to tipe in proper name of cdrom device in system mine is sr0
<someHuman> What I mean is, all I see is a dark screen with a dialouge box at the center saying that I need to configure my graphics drivers first.
<someHuman> It doesn't even show me the mouse pointer.
<tozen> someHuman: 12.04 -->> 12.10 -->> 13.04 -->> 13.10
<prem> tozen, so if i 0 permission to that device., even root cant mount it right
<someHuman> Am installinf 13.04 right now.
<clone2> try 14 then
<someHuman> tozen: Am installing 13.04 right now.
<someHuman> clone2: ?
<tozen> prem: :) root can do whatever hi wants just temporary change applied settings back to default, pal
<cfhowlett> someHuman, clean install of 13.10 is probably a safer and less painful option
<someHuman> I have a cd of it.
<someHuman> Same things happens.
<someHuman> It doesn't even get to the installation stage.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|someHuman,
<ubottu> someHuman,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tozen> cfhowlett: clean install of 14.04 daily build can breen more fun
<tozen> *bring
<cfhowlett> tozen, I don't do beta but --- maybe
<tozen> cfhowlett: try it's quiet stable already
<someHuman> I think I'd rather update from a distro
<cfhowlett> tozen, nope.  LTS only and no beta for me
<someHuman> I have been configuring Ubuntu 13.04 for installation for almost an hour.
<tozen> cfhowlett: no probs, mate!
<someHuman> And am pretty tired
<kdworak> hello
<tozen> kdworak: hi. so?
<kdworak> need help writing a bash script
<kdworak> I need to sort the processes and then add up the cpu decimal values and display the highest cumulative cpu load by proccess
<kdworak> for example add up all the httpd processes together and then if thats the the highest cumulative total then print the total and httpd as the process
<jhf_> hi all
<somsip> kdworak: and what have you done so far?
<kdworak> well so far I have a script that gives me only the 3 top offending processes
<kdworak> but not a cumulative total
<kdworak> hold on a sec ill print what i ahve
<somsip> kdworak: #bash would be a better place for this. Though you can get part of the way there using ps and it's sort options
<shindeg> exit
<kdworak> somsip: this is what i have currently: ps -eo pcpu,pid|grep -v 0.0|sort -n|tail -3
<mapps> hi guys what do i need to look up to learn how to make something start at startup ? like write a simple bash script and make it run on boot
<thebigredgeek> Hey
<thebigredgeek> How can I easily deploy a NodeJS app to a private ubuntu box?
<kdworak> cron
<shindeg> Hey guys
<kdworak> mapps: cronjobs
<shindeg> I am new to irc
<thebigredgeek> Anyone?
<mapps> hey kdworak  ah ok i know about cron..i keep hearing people talk about upsart
<mapps> thebigredgeek, easy
<thebigredgeek> I am hoping there is an easy to use tool
<thebigredgeek> Mapps, how?
<airtonix> thebigredgeek: i take it you don't do much "best practice" web development.
<thebigredgeek> ?
<thebigredgeek> Meaning?
<thebigredgeek> I would love to wire up a CI tool
<thebigredgeek> Currently no monies for that
<thebigredgeek> I am starting my own company atm
<mapps> njust get it off the sitte unpack and run
<mapps> CI?
<thebigredgeek> not yet funded
<thebigredgeek> Ya like travis ci
<airtonix> thebigredgeek: if you had done anything other than ftp a wordpress install up to a godaddy server you'd discover that PaaS services like Heroku are worth their weight in gold
<airtonix> only machoistic people like to setup their own EC2 instances and manage everything
<thebigredgeek> Ya I have done quite a bit more ;)
<thebigredgeek> Just looking to cut corners
<thebigredgeek> Rather than install jenkins, etc
<airtonix> thebigredgeek: well your question was basically : "how to deploy a nodejs application"
<airtonix> thebigredgeek: now you're throwing in "continous integration" ?
<airtonix> and the answer is still : use a PaaS like heroku or openshift
<thebigredgeek> Lol, your starting to sound machoistic
<airtonix> use proper feature flip
<airtonix> thebigredgeek: trust me. i've been there. if i can avoid setting up server side logic, then i will avoid it.
<thebigredgeek> Well, I was using Nodejitsu
<thebigredgeek> But I have plenty of DevOps experience, and I really don't enjoy paying for both Mongo and NodeJS
<thebigredgeek> Huge waste of money IMO
<airtonix> thebigredgeek: basically anything where your deployment is a 'git push production master'
<airtonix> but this isn't even something specific to ubuntu
<thebigredgeek> lol fine I give up
<airtonix> you could ask these questions on #node or #django to get a better deployment strategy. if you insist on managing your own VM/VPS then for the sake of everyones sanity involved use a deployment configuration tool like ansible
<thebigredgeek> what is ansible?
<airtonix> want to start your own company, and you're already giving up?
<clone2> yes so true
<thebigredgeek> On hosting my own, ya
<thebigredgeek> Its coming back
<thebigredgeek> Why I started to love Nodejitsu and Heroku
<thebigredgeek> MaaS sucks
<jhf_> why?
<thebigredgeek> I haven't dealt with this in about 2 years
<airtonix> you know, web development is one of those things where if you refuse to learn something that looks complicated and instead choose to continue doing everthing manually, you actually end up making the project more complicated and tedious for everyong involved.
<thebigredgeek> My old company insisted on owned infrastructure
<clone2> a guest or a fed
<airtonix> in my experience, having to run your own metal is the biggest money sink. so you'd want to hope you have a good reason for doing it. hopefully one that sits in a contract backed up by compensation for doing so
<clone2> scanning hard drive
<marz_> is anybody using bluetile here?
<marz_> win+p doesn't seem to work
<jhf_> whats bluetile?
<clone2> i had bluetile have to cook it just right
<bray90820> Would there be a way to install the touch UI on ubuntu while still being able to use the desktop apps
<bray90820> Because i have an atom tabket
<jhf_> i see, its a wm
<somsip> !touch | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<chankya> hi
<bray90820> somsip: I am not really looking to install ubuntu touch just the UI so i don't think the wiki will help
<somsip> bray90820: the full message tells you that support and discussion are in #ubuntu-touch channel, not here
<bray90820> somsip: the reason i asked here is because i am starting with an install of the x86 version of ubuntu
<bray90820> Actually no x64
<chankya> how can I add new chaneeel
<chankya> Channel
<somsip> chankya: /join mynewchannel
<somsip> bray90820: what do you mean by 'touch UI' then?
<chankya> Thanks Somsip :-)
<bray90820> I might not be able to explain this correctly but i will try my best
<bray90820> I basicly want .
<marz> I'm using bluetile, win+p doesn't seem to work
<bray90820> somsip: I have a touch screen netbook with ubuntu x64 installed and i want it to behave like ubuntu touch
<Dylan> Hello.
<bray90820> while still being able to use the desktop apps
<bray90820> do you understand that?
<somsip> bray90820: I don't know what you mean by 'like ubuntu touch'. This channel does not support ubuntu touch.
<rww> oh for crying out loud
<bray90820> i want to emulate the features of ubuntu touch on the x64 version
<Dylan> I've experiencing some Ubuntu installation problems, if anyone is interested in helping me out.
<somsip> bray90820: then go ask in #ubuntu-touch I can't be more clear on this
<rww> bray90820: Unfortunately, that's not currently possible. Ubuntu for Phones uses a newer (not stable yet) version of Unity that isn't available on desktop yet.
<bray90820> rww: do you understand what i want
<rww> bray90820: Yep.
<bray90820> can you explain it because i am having a hard time doing so
<rww> bray90820: Unfortunately, what you want isn't doable yet. Probably in a year or so :)
<miraiE> how can I install packages from the list created by dpkg --get-selections ?
<rww> bray90820: They're still working on the whole Unity 8 / Mir stack on desktop, it's nowhere near ready
<bray90820> rww: can you explain it so somsip can understand what i am trying to say
<bray90820> somsip: no offense to you
<somsip> bray90820: it makes no difference. I understand what you want. I don't need to no anything more.
<somsip> *know
<Dylan> I'm attempting to dual-boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu and for the life of me I can't get the Ubuntu installation to get started.
<bray90820> somsip: can you explain it to be so i know i explained it correctly
<Dylan> I had only Ubuntu on my laptop and needed to have both, so I reformatted the hard drive and reinstalled Windows with repairs disks.
<miraiE> anyone, how can I install packages from the list created by dpkg --get-selections ?
<somsip> miraiE: like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/37700/dump-dpkg-package-list-for-fresh-installation
<Dylan> Now I want to put Ubuntu back on as the "main OS", where the Windows partition would only have enough memory to function.
<clone2> run the linux from thumb drive or disc
<clone2> dual installs not needed
<Dylan> I'm trying. It's not working.
<clone2> multi boot thumb drive for multi linux os from sourceforage
<Dylan> I went into the BIOS and switched the boot order, but Windows just ignores the USB drive and starts normally.
<clone2> program
<bray90820> rww: is there at least an onscreen keyboard available that i can use because the one proved by ubuntu is horrible
<miraiE> thanks somsip , actually I missed < sign
<somsip> miraiE: np
<mapps> hi im looking at how you write scripts to start sytuff on bootup..anyway quck question..looking atba few scripts with vases start/stop/reload all makes sense..but how does the server automatically run start? like if its a case statement
<Dylan> So... anyone able to give me an idea how to get this installation going?
<mapps> what is it youre tryig to install
<Zhell> with bootup, just check if your thumb drive is FAT32
<Dylan> ubuntu
<bariho> when buying new hardware, how do I make sure it works well with linux? are there any hardware websites with a linux focus?
<mapps> and whats the issue bro
<Dylan> I can't get the installation to start.
<mapps> probaby a few  but one thing bariho  avoid like broadcom wireless
<mapps> ok and how are you trying to install it
<Dylan> The USB method doesn't do a thing, and a mounted ISO gets me stuck.
<mapps> stuck where
<WayneDog> <Quodosh> Hi Tim
<Dylan> So, I mount the ISO and load it from Windows, telling it to boot from the CD right now, and it restarts and loads the normal purple Ubuntu loading screen,
<Dylan> Then I get something like this:
<Dylan> BusyBox v1.20.2(Ubuntu 1:20.0-8.1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<Dylan> (initramfs) help
<Dylan> Then I have access to a command terminal.
<mapps> you dont get the boot menu?
<grahamsavage> ok i'm looking over the internet and it looks like it's very very difficult to get ubuntu 12.04 working on a 2013 macbook air
<grahamsavage> has anyone here actually got it working?
<Dylan> You mean like "Normal Mode" and "Safe Graphic Mode"?
<mapps> yea
<Dylan> If I press ESC, yea.
<Zhell> hmm.. try to switch drive to AHCI to IDE
<mapps> ok..hmph have you tried loading the GUI manually
<Zhell> *from AHCI to IDE
<Dylan> Whaddya mean?
<Zhell> is your bios, i kinda encounter that problem before
<Zhell> *in your bios
<Dylan> Zhell: Are you talking to me?
<marz> Is anyone using bluetile here?
<Zhell> yeah
<mapps> oh he sounds like he knows what it is..wonder why its the drive
<Dylan> Oops, sorry.
<Dylan> What's AHCI and IDE, and where do I change it in the BIOS?
<Zhell> the one with installation probs :)
<Dylan> And what should that change?
<Zhell> yes in the bios
<Dylan> Where in the BIOS?
<Zhell> its probably a hdd settings
<Dylan> And what should that help with? The USB installation or the mounted ISO installation?
<Zhell> your trying to install ubuntu right?
<Dylan> Yes. Dual boot.
<Ben64> Dylan: do you already have windows installed
<Dylan> I had Ubuntu on this computer as of yesterday, so I know it works.
<Zhell> you see the usual cd startup?
<Dylan> Yup, I'm on Windows right now.
<Ben64> Dylan: then you probably don't want to change the ahci/ide thing, will likely make windows unbootable
<Zhell> try usb boot
<Dylan> Zhell: What do you mean by usual cd startup?
<Zhell> install ubuntu using usb
<Dylan> Zhell: I've been trying. It doesn't work.
<Dylan> Zhell: I've switched the boot order and the computer just ignores the USB drive.
<Dylan> I'm actually getting pretty frustrated/starting to freak out ab it.
<Dylan> a bit(
<Zhell> is your usb FAT32?
<Dylan> I just reformatted it, yes.
<Ben64> Dylan: how did you prepare the flash drive
<Zhell> did you use unetbootin?
<Dylan> Lili USB Creator
<Zhell> does it support linux bootup? the Lili..
<clone2> multi boot thumb drive for multi linux os from sourceforage
<dotDeb> i haven't been paying attention to the issue
<clone2> program
<dotDeb> but i find that manually creating a startup disk using dd solves a lot of problems
<Ben64> try unetbootin or something else. also try the usb on another computer to see if it boots.
<dotDeb> or startup usb
<dotDeb> unetbootin works sometimes
<Dylan> Zhell: It's for Linux, I believe.
<Dylan> Fuck, this is ridiculous. I'm so pissed.
<dotDeb> dylan what are you trying to do?
<Zhell> okay. dont encounter it yet. I've been using unetbootin
<Dylan> I'm trying to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu.
<dotDeb> ah
<Dylan> With Ubuntu being the "main OS", and the Windows with a small partition as possible.
<dotDeb> and the problem you're having is that you can't make a bootable USB?
<Dylan> The problem I'm having is I can't install Ubuntu.
<dotDeb> ah
<Dylan> I've tried a bootable USB and mounting an ISO.
<dotDeb> so what is the problem exactly?
<Dylan> I don't really care how I install it, I just want it back.
<dotDeb> does the bootable usb work?
<Dylan> Nope.
<Dylan> The computer doesn't even acknowledge its existence.
<dotDeb> it doesn't boot into the usb at all?
<dotDeb> ok one sec
<Zhell> did you see something like this GRBU>
<dotDeb> i will have my recommendation
<dotDeb> soon
<Zhell> *GRUB>
<Dylan> Zhell: Nope.
<Dylan> dotDeb: Thank you.
<Dylan> dotDeb: Is it possible to use Wubi? Or does that just create a Virtualbox?
<dotDeb> dylan wubi is probably an absolute worst-case option, because it's not ideal
<Dylan> Good, then I'll trash it.
<dotDeb> trash it?
<dotDeb> what does that mean
<Dylan> The idea.
<dotDeb> ah
<Dylan> And the file.
<dotDeb> i used wubi when i first moved to linux
<dotDeb> and it helped with the transition i must say
<Zhell> what version is your ubuntu?
<Dylan> I've been using Ubuntu for 3 years now.
<Dylan> I'm already transitioned.
<Dylan> I was running 12.10, but I don't even care what I get.
<Dylan> Just get me out of this Windows hell.
<dotDeb> dylan
<dotDeb> http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<dotDeb> dd is the manual way
<Dylan> So I can get my backup back into my computer.
<dotDeb> it's a unix tool
<dotDeb> but there's a windows version apparently
<Dylan> Looks like something I'm going to totally screw up.
<Dylan> The issue I'm having here is I dual-booted this computer like 3 years ago and it worked fine.
<dotDeb> dylan worst case is the usb drive doesn't boot, assuming you put in the correct file paths
<Dylan> And I think I used a mounted ISO.
<Dylan> And I'm frustrated because I can't understand why it isn't working this time, especially as I've restored the computer to factory condition.
<dotDeb> dylan well the problem you're having doesn't have to do with actually setting up the dual boot, right?
<dotDeb> it's getting the live cd to work
<dotDeb> wait, one other thing
<Dylan> I think so.
<dotDeb> you downloaded a bootable live version of ubuntu right?
<dotDeb> oh wait
<dotDeb> are they all bootable?
<Dylan> I would assume so?
<Dylan> I got it from the website.
<dotDeb> dylan did you try using pen drive linux?
<Zhell> dylan. have you try to go to bios and change the hdd compatibility from AHCI to IDE. then try usb installation again, with fat32 format
<Dylan> No. What's that?
<dotDeb> dylan http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Dylan> Zhell: Will that disable Windows?
<marz__> Is anybody here using Bluetile?
<Zhell> i think it will bootup the ubuntu correctly
<dotDeb> zhell i thought the usb wasn't even booting, so how will that help him?
<Dylan> Zhell: Yes, but will it also disable Windows?
<Dylan> Zhell: Because the reason I'm having this problem in the first place was because I needed Windows again.
<dotDeb> zhell that seems somewhat unnecessary
<dotDeb> dylan does the usb boot at all?
<Dylan> No.
<Dylan> The computer doesn't even acknowledge that it's there.
<dotDeb> dylan blank screen?
<Dylan> Nope, Windows just boots normally like nothing happened.
<dotDeb> dylan oh.  so when you go to boot options it's not listed?
<Zhell> he said it just skip the usb bootup
<Dylan> Here's what I did:
<dotDeb> dylan you're going into boot options right?
<Dylan> I went to the BIOS, went to the Boot List, and put USB drives before Hard Disk.
<dotDeb> dylan because it will skip automatically otherwise
<dotDeb> dylan ah ok
<dotDeb> dylan is it giving feedback like "device not bootable"
<Dylan> Nope.
<dotDeb> dylan hrmph
<Dylan> Computer does not acknowledge device AT ALL.
<Dylan> It just starts Windows normally.
<dotDeb> dylan is there an option to go into "boot options" when you boot?
<Dylan> Dunno, I would have to restart to check again.
<dotDeb> dylan ah
<dotDeb> dylan it shouldn't matter but usually you can select the device you want and that would show if it's being detected
<dotDeb> dylan do you have a phone you could run an irc client on?
<Dylan> No.
<dotDeb> dylan that way you could restart and keep chatting
<Dylan> Are you in the US?
<dotDeb> dylan ah nvm
<dotDeb> dylan yes
<Dylan> Could I call you/you call me?
<dotDeb> dylan no, sorry
<Dylan> :(
<clone2> team view
<dotDeb> clone2 team view doesn't work during a restart ;P
<dotDeb> dylan sorry, i'm not giving away personal information online
<Dylan> I'll give you my number and you can call it.
<dotDeb> dylan you'll have mine when i call you
<Zhell> lol
<dotDeb> dylan it can get figured out over irc
<Dylan> A'ight, I
<Dylan> A'ight, I guess I'll just have to offer these 10,000 porn subscriptions to someone else...
<clone2> just let the windows have the hard drive and run linux from disc or usb stick
<dotDeb> dylan let's just say I'm religious and wouldn't want it anyways
<Dylan> I apologize. I'm really freaking out because I'm staring at my external hard drive with the last 4 years of my life on it that I can't access until Ubuntu works.
<akaWolf> 14:22:34 < akaWolf> hello! I have a strange issue: I don't know why, but system is not trying to load a i915_dri.so.                                                                                 emma
<clone2> dual system no trouble
<akaWolf> 14:22:47 < akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066804/
<dotDeb> dylan wait, why can't you access it until ubuntu works?
<clone2> kids
<dotDeb> dylan what about windows and backing it up through that?
<Dylan> Well, I could access it, but I don't want it all over Windows.
<clone2> allways have to make things harder
<dotDeb> dylan what do you mean?
<Dylan> I want Windows as tiny as possible in the corner of my hard drive.
<dotDeb> dylan ok but if you're worried about losing data you should back everything up
<Dylan> It's all backed up.
<Dylan> I just can't work until I can get Ubuntus up and running again.
<dotDeb> dylan then why are you saying you can't access your data until ubuntu works?
<dotDeb> ah
<dotDeb> ok
<dotDeb> well
<dotDeb> step one
<Dylan> Yes I could technically open the stuff up on Windows, but that would ruin my entire organization.
<dotDeb> is to get the live usb working
<Dylan> Plus using Windows right now makes me feel like I have lice.
<dotDeb> lol
<Dylan> Okay, so I'm going to go into the BIOS and look for the Boot Options.
<dotDeb> not the bios
<dotDeb> usually a separate thing
<dotDeb> accessed by tapping one of the "f%" buttons
<dotDeb> like f8
<Ben64> Dylan: can you use a cd/dvd to boot ubuntu?
<Dylan> Alright, I'm a clean slate. Tell me what I need to do.
<dotDeb> or f7
<dotDeb> it should tell you at boot
<dotDeb> also, what ben64 said
<Dylan> It's ESC.
<marz__> How Do I set something that when I type a word it executes an application?
<Dylan> I've got a 700MB CD and a 750MB ISO file.
<dotDeb> dylan ouch
<Zhell> go with cd installation.
<dotDeb> yea
<dotDeb> i change my midn
<dotDeb> mind
<Dylan> I guess I could go get a DVD, but I keep feeling like I might get it if I hit the right button.
<SirLagz> marz__: alt-f2 ?
<dotDeb> well you could try looking in boot options
<dotDeb> and then just coming back to irc if not
<Dylan> I'll do that.
<dotDeb> ok cya in a few
<Dylan> And if it doesn't work, I'll drive down to Fuckmart and buy a DVD.
<Dylan> Wait.
<Dylan> What am I doing in the Boot Options?
<marz__> SirLagz: I mean in terminal. Like when I type in gedit, it runs gedit. How does that work?
<dotDeb> looking for your usb
<dotDeb> it should be
<dotDeb> a simple dialogue
<Dylan> And if it is should I run it? Or should I come back and report?
<dotDeb> that lets you choose from a list of bootable devices
<dotDeb> you can try running it
<Ben64> Dylan: and please watch the language in here
<dotDeb> i guess
<Dylan> Ben: I apologize.
<akaWolf> hey!
<Dylan> <---- Worked up.
<dotDeb> dylan i know the feeling
<SirLagz> marz__: the PATH environment variable lists the places where the executables live, normally places like /bin, /usr/bin etc. when you run a command, the shell looks in those places for the executable that you ran.
<huffg> helloo any ideas if it's possible to know when audio output exists. i'd like to rig a macro into 10sec silence
<Dylan> Okay, first I'm going to reformat my USB drive with this Universal USB Installer you guys told me to get...
<dotDeb> dylan okay
<dotDeb> dylan what version of ubuntu ru trying to get?
<Dylan> I don't even know. I had 12.10 before, and I have a 12.04 and a 13.10 ISO right now.
<clone2> try puppy if ubuntu doesnt work
<clone2> mac puppy
<Dylan> I think I'll just go with the 12.04 and if it works, upgrade it.
<dotDeb> dylan ok
<Dylan> Do I care about persistent file size?
<dotDeb> dylan no
<Ben64> Dylan: if you wait a month and a bit, you can upgrade from 12.04 directly to 14.04
<marz__> SirLagz: Like when I type java, where does it show that it maps the word java to my java directory?
<SirLagz> marz__: in the PATH environment variable
<marz__> SirLagz: /etc/environment only shows the PATH. It doesn't show where it maps the word "java" to the path
<Dylan> Ungh, another 15 minutes to make this USB drive.
<dotDeb> dylan :/
<marz__> SirLagz: Do I have to create a alias for that?
<Dylan> Oo, or 4. I can deal with that.
<dotDeb> dylan :)
<SirLagz> marz__: what are you trying to do ?
<marz__> I have downloaded IntelliJ. When I need to run it I always need to go to /Downloads/IntelliJ/bin/ then do a "sh idea.sh".  I want to make it so that when I type intellij it does that for me
<marz__> SirLagz:  I have downloaded IntelliJ. When I need to run it I always need to go to /Downloads/IntelliJ/bin/ then do a "sh idea.sh".  I want to make it so that when I type intellij it does that for me
<Edler> hey guys
<huffg> marz__: man alias
<Edler> is there a way to setup a quick vpn from my mac osx to a remote ubuntu server
<Edler> so that all traffic passes through the ubuntu server and uses its IP address
<Edler> ?
<marz__> huffg: "No manual entry for alias"
<Edler> i don't need security
<huffg> marz__: add to .bash_profile or .bashrc on home dir
<SirLagz> marz__: you could make a script inside /usr/bin to run what you want, or you could add /Downloads/IntelliJ/bin/ to the path
<huffg> marz__: probably alias intellij ./downloads/IntelliJ/bin/idea.sh
<Dylan> Okay, it's done.
<dotDeb> dylan okay
<Dylan> I'm goin' down!
<huffg> or other way around
<huffg> you can just try it
<SirLagz> marz__: or do what huffg said
<dotDeb> dylan cya in a few
<marz__> huffg: will that be permanent?
<huffg> marz__: there is .bashrc .bash_profile sourced when you start a terminal so you add that to either one of them in your home dir
<huffg> just try it
<marz__> huffg: Can I put it anywhere on the file?
<SirLagz> marz__: yes
<huffg> echo echo what is this >> .bashrc then ctrl+alt+t
<huffg> woops
<huffg> ~/.bashrc
<Dylan> No dice.
<Dylan> No dice. The computer sees nothing.
<dotDeb>  dylan so you got to the device selection dialogue?
<Dylan> Ja.
<dotDeb> and the usb wasn't listed?
<Dylan> Correct.
<dotDeb> o.O
<dotDeb> even if it's unbootable
<dotDeb> it should be listed
<dotDeb> i believe
<marz__> SirLagz: Is this correct? alias intelliJ = /home/marz/Downloads/idea-IC-129.713/bin/idea.sh it gives me an error
<dotDeb> very, very strange
<Dylan> I think I read somewhere someone having a similar problem with my model of laptop.
<Dylan> Alright, so should I start driving to ****mart?
<dotDeb> dylan was the dvd/cd drive listed?
<Dylan> Yes.
<dotDeb> well maybe
<Dylan> You got something else to try in the interim?
<huffg> alias intelliJ="./home/marz/Downloads/idea-IC-129.713/bin/idea.sh"
<dotDeb> dylan not particularly, no
<dotDeb> someone else may
<Dylan> So ****mart it is.
<huffg> marz__: better to omit capital letters from commands
<huffg> intellij
<Zhell> dylan, i have same problem before with lenovo laps
<huffg> marz__: and directory paths
<Edler> so no one can help me setup a vpn on my ubuntu
<Dylan> Thank the Gods of Consumerism that I live in the US and I can buy DVDs at 1 in the morning.
<Zhell> i read a forum that says it has something to do with bios UEFI
<huffg> you will press that shift many many times if an essential directory starts with a capital letter
<Dylan> In Austria everything closes at 6. :P
<marz__> huffg: bash: alias: intellij: not found bash: alias: =: not found bash: alias: sh /home/marz/Downloads/idea-IC-129.713/bin/idea.sh: not found
<sanchit_> hv
<huffg> marz__: i have no ubuntu but just relax man and http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html run the example there
<Dylan> Anyway, I'll be back in 20-30 minutes.
<huffg> marz__: get a test alias working
<huffg> alias Jesse_James='echo "\"Alias Jesse James\" was a 1959 comedy starring Bob Hope."';Jesse_James
<huffg> run that line hehe
<marz__> huffg: It was because of the spaces
<huffg> marz__: yes yes
<marz__> huffg: Thanks! ;)
<huffg> np np
<marz__> huffg: But I still need to clarify, where in the system does it map a keyword - e.g."java" - to a envrioment variable?
<huffg> marz__: well paste your echo $PATH
<marz__> huffg: For example, when you have your java installed on /usr/bin/java. How does Linux know that when you type java you're looking exactly for that directory?
<huffg> marz__: anyways you have a dir in your PATH which usually has a soft(?) link to your actual path
<marz__> huffg: But with a lot of environment variables, how does it know which one is which?
<huffg> marz__: just type which java
<huffg> marz__: there is also /etc/alternatives config to configure uhuh alternative paths i guess
<marz__> huffg: That's exactly my question. With a lot of environment variables/path how does it determine which one are you looking for when typing java? Does it compare the string literally?
<marz__> huffg: When you type in java, does it literally compare which environment variable/path has the java word on it?
<huffg> marz__: no, i don't know the specifics but it's sufficient to say it will look through every directory in PATH variable
<marz__> huffg: What I was trying to do is add an environment variable with a path to an application and map a keyword to that path. I ended up using alias instead. Hahahaha!
<huffg> yes yes alias is the right way to do it
<huffg> you can also add stuff to PATH but thats unnecessary if the application does not actually need to know the path
<huffg> alias is the right way to do it then
<huffg> and usually apps want a different variable than PATH
<marz__> huffg: Have you tried using bluetile?
<huffg> marz__: no whats that :(
<huffg> :/
<marz__> huffg: A window tiling manager hehehe
<huffg> ok
<huffg> unity is all right½!
<crispin> xmonad FTW
<Walex> marz__: tiling managers written in obscure languages with windows in tiny fonts with a color scheme like blue on black are typical of a certain "demographic" :-)
<jhf_> hi all, i am finding a lightweight terminal manager, any suggestion?
<Dylan> Alrighty... let's hope I got the right DVDs.
<grahamsavage> hey.. i've just got a new macbook air 2013 model, and i'd like to install ubuntu 12.04 on it.  If that's not possible i'd like to look at either 13.10 or 14.04. Has anyone had any success installing any of these?
<marz__> Walex: I didn't get one thing that you said.
<grahamsavage> i've read many guides on the internet and they all point to various issues
<dotDeb> dylan :)
<Walex> marz__: there may be still for you then :-)
<Walex> marz__: but what is your color scheme for terminal windows?
<marz__> Walex: green and black
<Dylan> Son of a ....
<dotDeb> dylan ??
<Dylan> ....i bought cds.
<marz__> Walex: I was asking about Bluetile which is a tiling window manager since it's not working perfectlyt for me
<Walex> marz__: how tiny are your fonts? How close to the screen do you need to be to read them?
<dotDeb> dylan facepalm
<Dylan> Already did.
<marz__> Walex: hmmm
<dotDeb> dylan what
<Dylan> Facepalm.
<Dylan> Already did it.
<dotDeb>  oh
<dotDeb> ya
<Walex> marz__: it also helps if you own a monocycle or a Rapsberry Pi :-)
<marz__> Walex: I think we're talking about two different aspects here.
<Walex> marz__: but they tend to correlate with each other...
<marz__> Walex: Let me give to you straight. Bluetile is not working perfectly for me. Win+p used to run Gnome runner dialog is not working. It also does not return to my normal gnome desktop when I quit it
<Dylan> I'm going to bed. If I'm making mistakes like this now I'm just going to keep making them.
<dotDeb> dylan ok, goodnight!
<huffg> can i verify the existence of audio output from command line?
<Dylan> Thanks for your help, Deb.
<Walex> marz__: for Win-P you probably need to change a binding in the BlueTile config. As to returning to your GNOME desktop when you quit it, if it is a window manager that's not how things work.
<Walex> huffg: yes if you have a microphone.
<Walex> huffg: you activate the microphone, play some sounds, and check that the microphone registers an increased sound level. That can all be done command line, but it takes a fair bit of scripting.
<marz__> Walex: Have you tried using BlueTIle? I just installed it using 'apt-get install bluetile', I don't even know where the config file is. Do you?
<iptable> marz__, really read the manual
<huffg> Walex: mm, scripting is np
<Walex> marz__: "Bluetile can be configured by editing the file ~/.bluetilerc . " http://www.bluetile.org/#documentation
<marz__> Walex: there is not ./bluetilerc
<iptable> marz__, create it and put your configs in there.
<marz__> iptable: Actually there was a control panel on the left of my screen back then, I managed to accidentally remove it. There was a button that opens a config file there
<dotDeb> dylan no problem
<iptable> marz__, :/ uhm. what can I tell you then...
<marz__> iptable: Are you familiar with BlueTile, do you know while file it was pointing to?
<iptable> marz__, http://man.cx/bluetile%281%29
<iptable> marz__, according to man pages, it IS ~/.bluetilerc
<iptable> marz__, and as Walex said, it's not ./bluetilerc, but ~/.bluetilerc
<iptable> marz__, if you read carefully you will notice the file starts with a dot "." - it means it's hidden. just edit it.
<marz__> iptable: That's what the problem is, there is no ~/.bluetilerc. I noticed something though, Ubuntu does things differently than the docs
<marz__> than what is written on the docs
<iptable> marz__, it depends on how the packages are compiled. Did you try ls -a ~ ?
<iptable> marz__, look at the files in there from that command.
<marz__> iptable: So how do I bind win+p to execute the Gnome run application dialog?
<iptable> marz__, but if I was to hazard a guess, if Win+P doesn't work and you don't have a taskbar and things are generally not as expected, maybe you have removed that file somehow?
<llutz> marz__: that there is no user config doesn't mean anything. create one and see if it is used. example /usr/share/bluetile/etc/bluetilerc_user_templat
<marz__> iptable: I assure you I did not remove anything.
<cai__> sdfsdf
<iptable> marz__, see above what llutz said. Well, you removed taskbar "accidentally". It can mean anything to me...
<marz__> iptable: According to the man page, win+p runs the gnome runner application dialog, it doesn't. Other keys run perfectly though
<cai__> 大家好！
<marz__> iptable: I found the config file, I uncommented the start_dock:false to remove it
<iptable> marz__, maybe you have Win+P tied using another shortcuts app to something else? tried finding that?
<marz__> iptable: How do I find that?
<iptable> marz__, use the gnome menu, come on.
<marz__> iptable: Sorry about this one mate, just a total noob here. :D
<iptable> marz__, and are you sure that the gnome "run application" dialog is installed and present? Is it gnome 2 or gnome 3?
<iptable> marz__, in gnome, try CTRL+F2 or ALT+F2 - see if one of those starts the "run dialog" for me please
<arcsky> default pwd to ubuntu livecd?
<marz__> iptable: I'm using Gnome Shell 3.4.1. Ctrl+F2 or Alt+F2 doesn't do anything. Just a note, I'm currently running bluetile right now
<iptable> marz__, gnome shell 3 doesn't have the standard gnome2 "start application dialog" any more from what I understand.
<marz__> iptable: that maybe the case, how will I run application now? aside from running it in terminal
<marz__> hehehe
<iptable> marz__, which would explain the Win+P. Gnome3 does things differently. Apparently, according to bluetile, it's built for gnome2.
<iptable> marz__, well, it's not our fault you run the wrong sort of application. In gnome 3, you just press and let go of the windows (super) button and you get the application launcher/search window.
<iptable> marz__, or look for some sort of application launcher dialog (or write your own one as a shell script), then configure Win+P to start that
<marz__> iptable: I'm sorry for all the trouble mate. Didn't know bluetile was built for gnome2.
<iptable> marz__, but you are trying to reinvent the wheel.
<iptable> marz__, if you want something for snome3, shellshape is a better alternative
<iptable> marz__, and apparently xmonad works well with gnome3, but that's apparently.
<marz__> iptable: I tried that one, didn't like it.
<marz__> iptable: xmonad is quite hard to configure though
<iptable> marz__, you are therefore out of options. Alternatively install Linux Mint Mate (which is ubuntu with a fork of gnome2), and you can use your bluetile
<marz__> iptable: Thanks for the suggestion. ;)
<iptable> no probs
<marz__> iptable: Just remembered, ShellShape doesn't support multiple monitors. That was the problem I was having with it
<iptable> marz__, cool,  but I have already given you all the options you had.
<marz__> iptable: Yeah, just sayin though. Thanks for the help!
<iptable> no probs
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> How do I check repo for a package availability?
<Walex> someHuman: 'apt-cache'
<Walex> someHuman: or just use 'aptitude'.
<someHuman> Walex: Cool thanks!
<someHuman> What's the difference?
<Walex> someHuman: 'apt-cache search' and 'apt-cache info' IIRC
<Walex> someHuman: 'apt-cache' is purely command line, 'aptitude' has a (text, not GUI) full screen interface.
<someHuman> Thanks!
<skramer_> How to change the look & feel of a Java program like ProjectLibre? I would prefer if it looked similar to the "normal" apps...
<someHuman> Walex: apt-cache search doesn't work.
<someHuman> skramer_: By normal apps you mean?
<someHuman> Lol thanks!
<skramer_> yes, it should look like any normal app
<Walex> skramer_: that's nearly impossible. Most Java applications use a completely different "widget" set which has its own fontsystem even.
<llutz> someHuman: apt-cache policy packagename
<skramer_> Walex: you mean no way to avoid this ugly appearance? :(
<Walex> skramer_: there is *some* ability to change the skinning of Java apps...
<Walex> skramer_: search the web for "java themes"
<skramer_> I see, thank you
<Walex> skramer_: usually apps allow you to change the theme, but IIRC there are ways to change that at startup
<Pyro_Killer> hello, does linux have a good alternative to: http://www.voidtools.com/
<Walex> skramer_: here is a nice explanation here: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/lookandfeel/plaf.html
<Pyro_Killer> Everything, i really miss it after i switched
<Walex> skramer_: probably you are interested in the section "Specifying the Look and Feel: Command Line" and the next one or two.
<Midion_> anyone know why where max_allowed_packet should be. i checked in my.cnf but it is not there and if I add it. It turns everything white when trying to install drupal.
<Walex> skramer_: and perhaps you want to switch to 'com.sun.java.swing.plaf.gtk.GTKLookAndFeel'
<llutz> !info catfish | Pyro_Killer
<ubottu> Pyro_Killer: catfish (source: catfish): File searching tool which is configurable via the command line. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 115 kB, installed size 814 kB
<skramer_> Walex: I just try it. Interestingly, it says that "main class projectlibre" could not be found...
<Midion_> after many hours i think i should have just went with a windows vps.
<skramer_> which I honestly don´t really understand..
<Cyph3r> @Midion: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8062496/how-to-change-max-allowed-packet-size
<Walex> skramer_: that depends on which JVM you have perhaps.
<clouder`grr> offtopic, but it efnet down? I can seem to connec to any servers
<Pyro_Killer> llutz: this is awful, and takes forever, "Everything" pre-indexes all the files so searching takes literally seconds, and updates the index everytime a change is made
<llutz> Pyro_Killer: use locate/find then, done :)
<Walex> Pyro_Killer: llutz: for file indexing my favourite one is 'recoll', but I'll have a look at 'catfish' too.
<Midion_> i'll try again and set it higher this time.
<clouder`grr> nm, it was because I was trying to connect via ssl
<Cyph3r> @clouder'grr: i was able to connect to efnet
<Pyro_Killer> Walex: this is more like it
<Pyro_Killer> I feel that in a world of 4 TB drives offering up some megabytes for a complete filesystem index is worth it
<skramer_> Walex: Now I modified the swing.properties file as described on that website. Still, it does not seem to have any influence
<Walex> Pyro_Killer: 'recoll' has pretty large indices, like 5-8% of space, but it is very effective.
<Walex> skramer_: you need to check that it is actually read, and that the relevant theme files are installed, which thney should be. It might depend a bit on the JVM and toolkit implementation installed, if it is IcedTea it might be a bit different.
<Pyro_Killer> Walex: so if i want to index 1.5 TB, the database will take about 75-100 GB?
<MasterScript> mylocal ip: 10.0.0.11 and internet ip: 24.129.29.217
<MasterScript> how to add 24.129.29.217 ?
<skramer_> Walex: Just found this comment: "If this didn't work, that means the developer of the app hardcoded the look and feel. " (http://askubuntu.com/questions/21886/how-can-i-get-a-java-apps-to-use-the-gtk-theme) Guess that might be the problem.
<skramer_> Walex: Thank you anyway for your patience and assistance :)
<Pyro_Killer> anyone know what version will become the new LTS after 12.04?
<Midion_> sigh... I know someone lol because i said i wanted to use a xrdp, but setting up this vps is isane. Its easy to setup but not so much if the site cannot install.
<Midion_> I thought I saw someone saying it was going to be 13.04.
<DJones> Pyro_Killer: 14.04 will be LTS, they're released every two years
<Pyro_Killer> I was really happy with TightVNC for remote desktop
<Pyro_Killer> to server
<Pyro_Killer> It's funny how people still use Windows from 2001, and ubuntu 12.04 already feels a bit dated
<MooDoo> I know peple that still use xp, sad!
<Midion_> think im just going to re-install with centos and google centos tutorials.
<Pyro_Killer> windows ME for life :D ? No, ok...
<cfhowlett> !server|Midion_,
<ubottu> Midion_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Pyro_Killer> Ubuntu server 12.04 is really solid
<al1o> why is on ubuntu /etc/init and /etc/init.d ?
<Midion_> im using 13.04 on my server? I should go down to 12.04?
<cfhowlett> Midion_, yes.  13.04 is no longer supported
<al1o> is there a way to convert easily an init.d script to upstart?
<cfhowlett> Midion_, or jump to 13.10 and upgrade to 14.04 next month
<MooDoo> no need to down grade, just wait till next month where 14.04 LTS is released
<Midion_> well my host only offers up to 13.04
<Pyro_Killer> I never switched from 12.04... if you want a stable implementation i would go 12.04
<Midion_> if i wait another month i wasted money. lol
<DJones> Midion_: Just be aware that 13.04 is no longer supported or receiving security updates since January
<cfhowlett> Midion_, your hosts limits you to non-supported OS?  I'd say time for a change
<Pyro_Killer> I know I don't have the skill or patience  necessary to run cutting, and it has support until 2017
<Midion_> my host has centos 5 and 6 fedora and ubuntu 10 to 13.04 i think.
<Midion_> he did send me a email saying my best bet was to use centos but i have used ubuntu as my desktop. so i thought using it for a vps would be easy.
<BasY> Hi, I need to know the package names, that was updated by last automatic update ...
<Midion_> so im just going to stick it out. i am alot more comfortable using command line now. i really dont need xrdp at this point.
<edkilla> oo giii
<edkilla> ooo hiii
<cfhowlett> !details|edkilla,
<ubottu> edkilla,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> BasY: tail -n 40 /var/log/dpkg.log | less
<jarco> rootvader
<jarco> ups :)
<jarco> sorry
<Midion_> ok reinstalling and going down to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Midion_: 12.04 is great
<tasslehoff> is there dedicated "ubuntu on mac" channel?
<Midion_> ubuntu on mac?
<iceroot> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tasslehoff> Midion_: yeah. for people running native Ubuntu on Apple Hardware
<DJones> tasslehoff: Not that I'm aware of, I suspect any support questions should just be asked here
<Midion_> oooh
<Midion_> i run apple on my pc hardware. lol
<iceroot> tasslehoff: a mac is just an intel system with a jail and a high price, so it can be covered here
<Midion_> yea i have osx on my dell latitude and my desktop.
<tasslehoff> ok. I've had it running before, but an osx update broke my dualboot, so I'm just trying to find out if 13.10 will run fine on my MacBookPro 10,1. The wiki says 12.04 will :)
<iceroot> tasslehoff: live cd to find out
<Midion_> good idea
<tasslehoff> iceroot: live usbstick, that is :)
<iceroot> tasslehoff: live system :)
<tasslehoff> yeah. it is the lack of cdrom and wired networking that makes this a bit more of a hassle. but, Just Do It, I guess.
<tasslehoff> thanks for the input (and output)
<iceroot> tasslehoff: thats when you buy apple stuff, everything is a fail, nothing is standard
<Midion_> I almost forgot what cd's were used for.
<iceroot> should be jail but i guess fail is also ok in that :)
<tasslehoff> iceroot: well yeah, but I'm really happy with the hardware, and if ditching optical drive and an ethernet plug is what it took, then so be it
<iceroot> tasslehoff: yes maybe, i would never buy a system without ethernet plug but opinions are different and i think its off topic
<Midion_> I have had osx running on my desktop since jan 2012 with no issues yet.
<tasslehoff> iceroot: yep. http://randomtutor.blogspot.no/2014/01/installing-ubuntu-on-retina-macbook-pro_19.html has been recently updated, and I think it will get me where I want to be.
<iceroot> tasslehoff: sounds good
<justaguy> The following packages have been kept back: python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<justaguy> what's that?
<sebastianlutter> I want to compare the software list of ubuntu 12.04 and 13.10 (most important tomcat and java packages). I found no overview of packages and versions available in 12.04 and 13.10. Can someone give me a hint where to find that information?
<jatt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<troulouliou_dev> hi whatis the best company to buy a ubuntu powered server; i need 2; 1 for computing and 1 for nas storage
<ikonia> any company that sells the hardware you want at the price you want
<ikonia> you install ubuntu onto it once you've purchased it
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: check the ubuntu certified hardware pages
<ActionParsnip> sebastianlutter: packages.ubuntu.com
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, ha good tip thanks
<abhvym> hi
<abhvym> after applying apparmor from thin blog http://eternalwalkabout.wordpress.com/2012/08/07/skype-4-0-on-ubuntu-12-04-apparmor/ skype says can not read config file.
<sebastianlutter> jatt: thx a lot
<sebastianlutter> ActionParsnip, thx too
<iptable> abhvym, without applying that, skype worked?
<abhvym> iptable, yes.
<jatt> gbzs
<iptable> abhvym, see #linux channel on which you received the answer for the same question you have asked
<onyotzki> hi
<chiefw0tj> Greetings all!
<onyotzki> asl? XD
<Meistarin> :|+
<onyotzki> hallo
<Joey__> Hi am running into a difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server. When I install the same daemon script (sysvinit) for the same service on both then the Desktop just works, but the Server fails when starting the service with "sudo service srvname start" giving error: /etc/init.d/srvname: line 1: /etc/init.d/srvname: #!: not found (the first line in the daemon script is #!/bin/sh) What
<Joey__> am I missing?
<Joey__> server version is 12.04.4 LTS
<resure> My touchpad doesn't work in Ubuntu 14.04 (I tried to connect usb mouse, but it doesn't work too). How should I investigate this problem?
<resure> Dell e4200
<geirha> Joey__: custom kernel?
<Joey__> no geirha, I downloaded the iso from the website and pretty much just answered a bunch of questions about keyboard and language. That's it.
<ActionParsnip> resure: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support
<ikonia> Joey__: it's just a script problem
<ikonia> Joey__: it's reading the #! as a command
<ActionParsnip> resure: Trusty is not ready and not stable, if you want support here then I suggest you reinstall with a released Ubuntu, like Precise or Saucy
<geirha> Joey__: ok, let's make sure the first line doesn't contain any odd characers.   head -n1 /etc/init.d/srvname | od -An -tx1 -c
<ikonia> looks at the shell /bin/sh - that is not default on ubuntu
<ikonia> and is infact a symlink
<ikonia> I suspect it's a package thats not meant for ubuntu/init script thats not meant for ubuntu so assumes /bin/sh
<ikonia> Joey__: what is the name of the package that provides srvname
<geirha> ikonia: ... what?
<Joey__> there are encoding bytes in front of the #! 357 273 277
<resure> ActionParsnip, just wondering. Everything was fine in livecd.
<Joey__> ikonia it's my own software... a .NET application running on mono.
<ActionParsnip> resure: strange, i'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<Joey__> I did use sed on the file to replace some placeholders, that is a difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server
<troulouliou_dev> hi i don't understand how ubuntu works when a daemon is either in /etc/init.d (systemV) and  /etc/init (updstart) i can start both with service and start/stop command . so what is the best ?
<resure> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll try
<geirha> Joey__: edited it in a windows editor, then? that usually fails.
<Joey__> On the desktop I'm writing the daemon file from my mono application
<Joey__> what encoding should i best use? It's UTF-8 now
<geirha> Joey__: UTF-8 without a BOM, yes
<geirha> Joey__: and with "unix line endings", that is LF (\n) instead of CRLF (\r\n)
<Joey__> Unicode (UTF-8 without signature) - Codepage 65001
<Joey__> yeah I ran in the line endings before, well aware of those :)
<Joey__> does that codepage thing look ok to you ?
<geirha> No idea what Codepage 65001 is, but UTF-8 sounds good.
<Joey__> ok, I'm having an problem... the daemon file is a template that I replace some placeholders in with sed, it's the template that has the BOM. Is there a way with sed to specify encoding when using > targetfile ?
<Joey__> or another command to pipe the file through ?
<Joey__> (will of course fix encodings in next release, but this script I'm doing now should work on current release of the template)
<geirha> Joey__: you have to make sure the template file is UTF-8 and doesn NOT start with a BOM
<mister> hi
<geekster> hi
<dragostini> Hey all, so, I just installed Ubuntu Studio 12.04 I believe it was (the LTS one) and have no audio through HDMI with my ATI Radeon R7 260X using FGLRX. Tried ALL KINDS of stuff, from modifying the kernel line in grub, messing with alsamixer and pavucontrol...Nothing. Pavucontrol "Configure" tab does not show HDMI as an option at all even
<mister> по руски кто нить муму ? )
<DJones> !ru | mister
<ubottu> mister: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<euphogeeza> Oh My! I need help. Just issued an "apt-get upgrade" on our 12.04LTS server, and it seems to have gotten "stuck" with "Setting up lvm2 (2.02.66-4ubuntu7.4)..." message.
<euphogeeza> I see that (from googling) one other person had this same issue, and it too > 3 days to complete!
<euphogeeza> AND, to boot, no one replied to his call for help.
<euphogeeza> last 4 lines in /var/log/dpkg.log are:
<euphogeeza>   configure lvm2 2.02.66-4ubuntu7.4 <none>
<euphogeeza>   status unpacked lvm2 2.02.66-4ubuntu7.4
<euphogeeza>   status unpacked lvm2 2.02.66-4ubuntu7.4
<euphogeeza>   status half-configured lvm2 2.02.66-4ubuntu7.4
<dragostini> Anyone have any ideas? >.< I've been googling  and trial and erroring for hours heh
<dragostini> Also, pavucontrol is showing audio activity (bars are moving with the sound) yet nothing is actually OUTPUT
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: sounds like you gotta let it bake then
<euphogeeza> yeah we read a post and someone tried that for 3 days
<euphogeeza> we don't have the luxury of that time. users need to access the server
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: did you not research this before kicking off the update?
<euphogeeza> we had 211 updates to put on:(
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: and they were all checked as ok? with testing an such?
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: or did you just kick them all in?
<euphogeeza> afraid didn't have spare servers :(
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: see why they are good to have....
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: dude, my place takes about 4 months testing before packages get updated
<euphogeeza> did apt-get update then apt-get upgrade. Never had this sort of problem before.
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: really?
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: approval of packages is a great way to avoid issues
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: you could stop the update and risk the volume, then try and reinstall the package to update it, or let it work
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: does it pull down the volume to update the package?
<geirha> euphogeeza: I'd grab the sources (apt-get source lvm2) and try to figure out what on earth it's trying to run that takes 3 days
<euphogeeza> Blimey ActionParsnip, that's a heck of a work load but I see its useful. How many of you are therre and how many servers?
<euphogeeza> we were having issues refreshing an lvm pool for KVM hosts. Taking down the server nad thought we should apply the updates during the process as it was quite out of date
<euphogeeza> Thinking to reboot then run "dpkg --configure -a"
<euphogeeza> and apt-get autoclean. Have already tried but they didn't work
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: too many to count dude, lots of ESX and so forth
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: are there any bugs reported?
<antaranian> hi
<invincible_> hi
<antaranian> I've accidentally make my windows' title bar appear *under*  the top bar in compiz
<antaranian> How can I "re-combine" them ?
<antaranian> which compiz plugin is responsible for that ?
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: can you please give a screenshot of the issue to clarify the issue
<ikonia> .wubdiw 32]
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<antaranian> ActionParsnip: https://db.tt/MgahIuqy
<antaranian> on maximized state there used to be one bar, with window menu on the left and indicators and stuff on right.
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: are you using Unity shell?
<antaranian> ActionParsnip: ye
<antaranian> ActionParsnip: yes*
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: is min, max etc not in the top left corner when you mouse over?
<antaranian> ActionParsnip: well, they are.. but duplicated. https://db.tt/3yBOtvD5
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<antaranian> Ubuntu 13.10
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: does it affect all applications?
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: or just smuxi?
<antaranian> ActionParsnip: all applications
<antaranian> ActionParsnip: as far as I've tried
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: if you make a new ubuntu user and log in as that, is it the same?
<huahax> how do I uninstall something installed with "sudo npm install" ?
<huahax> how do I uninstall something installed with "sudo npm install" ?
<huahax> ops
<antaranian> ActionParsnip: no I think, I have existing user, there's ok
<dakira> Hi. I'm looking to reinstall my machine to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit. Unfortunately it's a rather complicated triple-boot setup and if memory serves correctly I couldn't use /dev/sda as GRUBs location. So my question is: how do I find out where my current GRUB is installed to?
<gr33n7007h> sudo npm uninstall <package>
<ActionParsnip> antaranian: so its settings then :(
<ActionParsnip> huahax: man npm
<huahax> man ?
<gr33n7007h> huahax, sudo npm uninstall <package>
<dlcn> Hi everyone, I've got a bit of a problem with my proprietary video drivers and I hope someone can point me in the right direction. Here's what went wrong:
<antaranian> ActionParsnip: yes, probably. Thanks for your time
<dlcn> I installed a daily Ubuntu 14.04 on a Dell PC with an ATI radeon 5450 video card. Everything was fine, but when I switched to proprietary drivers (via software updates in gnome) it wouldn't boot anymore. It seems to freeze when trying to start GDM.
<dlcn> If I unplug my dual monitors from the video card and plug one into the motherboard I am able to get to a terminal. Is there anything I can do except for uninstalling the proprietary drivers to fix this?
<huahax> <ActionParsnip> <gr33n7007h>  ok, i guess the problem is to locate the package..
<huahax> npm WARN uninstall not installed in /home/huahax/.node/lib/node_modules: "yeoman"
<huahax> but its still there if i run it
<DJones> dlcn: You're probably best asking that in #ubuntu+1 Thats currently the support channel for 14.04 while its being developed, people there will probably have a better idea
<dlcn> Ok thank you Djones, I'll give that a try as well
<dakira> Short version: how do I find GRUBs current location (like /dev/sda)?
<ActionParsnip> dlcn: #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support, til release day
<ActionParsnip> dakira: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205273/how-to-find-out-where-the-grub-is-installed
<dakira> ActionParsnip: Thanks! My google foo didn't find that. I hate the search bubble ;)
<Joey__> geirha I had customers call me and stuff, but I managed to remove the BOM from the template with the sed command and now it is working. Thanks for your help.
<b1n4ry> hello, I am trying to run apache server on my ubuntu machine but I get this error :/usr/sbin/apache2: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/apache2: undefined symbol: apr_ldap_url_parse. Any suggestions why this is happening?
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> How do I set up my laptop so the screen turns back on after i close and open the lid
<cfhowlett> !suspend|LetsTalkMetaPhys,
<onlty> !hibernate
<Dj_FlyBy> so upon adding a static ip to my12.04 server Iedited the /etc/network/interfaces and then when I opened resolv.conf I ee in BIG letters not to edit as it i s handled by resolvconf andresolv.conf is generated automagically. Is this still going to work now that I manually edited the interfaces fileto set theIP to staticor do I need to change something?
<cfhowlett> !server|DJ,
<ubottu> DJ,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> LetsTalkMetaPhys: what make and model is the system?
<ActionParsnip> LetsTalkMetaPhys: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> cfhowlett, it the screen doesn't start after a suspend and I have to turn it off and on
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> toshiba satellite c50d-a-13v
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Dj_FlyBy> cfhowlett: no offence but the resolv section of tha guide kinda confuses me, hence why I asked here
<ActionParsnip> LetsTalkMetaPhys: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia?
<llutz> Dj_FlyBy: why do you want to edit /etc/resolv.conf manually? add your dns to /etc/network/interfaces "dns-nameservers x.x.x.x"
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> ActionParsnip I think it's AMD/ATI
<Dj_FlyBy> llutz: I know not to edit it now (the last time i needed to there was no use of resolvconf generating the resolv.conf as the fie needed to be edited manually)
<ActionParsnip> LetsTalkMetaPhys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1286738    seems to be a known issue, Toshiba seem to always use some weird ACPI power implemementation. Ive not seen much luck with them
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286738 in linux (Ubuntu) "[TOSHIBA SATELLITE C50D-A-133] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ttoine> hello, if I would like to speak with open-jdk maintener for Ubuntu, where should I go on IRC ? I have a serious issue in 14.04
<ActionParsnip> LetsTalkMetaPhys: I suggest you add to the bug there to state this affects you, could try the 3.13 kernel as suggested there, may help
<ActionParsnip> ttoine: its prerelease, what did you expect!?
<Dj_FlyBy> llutz: I get the dns-nameserver part... what is confusing me is the dns-search .....  unsure what to put there as this server hosts many websites but only via a single ip utilizing virtual sites via apache
<ActionParsnip> ttoine: Trusty is supported only in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<ttoine> ActionParsnip, I would expect that one month before release, Java would work well...
<ttoine> ActionParsnip, ah ok, i go at this chatroom. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ttoine: its still unfinished and under massive development
<ttoine> ActionParsnip, LTS have been more stable than that in the past, at one month from release... this is not very good imho
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> ActionParsnip I don't know much about kernels, how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> ttoine: its still unfinished, feature holes are present and paper cut bugs
<ActionParsnip> ttoine: its not for production systems, if you need an OS that works I suggest you reinstall with Precise
<ActionParsnip> LetsTalkMetaPhys: there are guides all over dude :)
<ttoine> ActionParsnip, sure... I was just testing some java apps we use/develop at work, to check if 14.04 is already good
<ttoine> ActionParsnip, and I am very disapointed
<euphogeeza> ActionParsnip: FYI. I rebooted my server and it came up OK (Phew!). LVM is working OK. I ran "dpkg --configure -a" > "apt-get update" > "apt-get upgrade". Ubuntu reported that 0 updates required.  And iscsiadm / multipath are working too. I have been able to start all the virtual servers.... I now need to take a chill pill  in a quite corner somewhere :-) Thanks for your help earlier.
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: scary times
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> looks like this could break my wireless :/
<ActionParsnip> ttoine: this is what you just said "hi i'm using an unfinished and unreleased version of an OS and I am disapointed it isnt working as I expect"
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> lol
<Dj_FlyBy> so I understand how to add the dns-nameserver part to the interfaces file, but can someone clarify for me..... From what I read I gather that the dns-search option is "Not" mandatory?
<ActionParsnip> euphogeeza: glad it worked out bro. Id have been changing my trousers hourly
<ActionParsnip> Dj_FlyBy: no, the search will simply add the domain you set in the 'search' bit to the names you use in order to help them be found
<ActionParsnip> Dj_FlyBy: eg you could have 4 domains: rod, jane, freddy   and a server blue.freddy
<Dj_FlyBy> ActionParsnip. I do have 3 domains hosted on this server with Multiple "sub" domains attached to them
<ActionParsnip> Dj_FlyBy: if you have the search domains of rod, jane and freddy and you ping 'blue' it will try 'blue.rod' 'blue.jane' and 'blue.freddy'
<Dj_FlyBy> ohhhhh.....  I get it
<ActionParsnip> and then if they dont hit then try the usual DNS stuff, can make resolving names easier
<Dj_FlyBy> ActionParsnip: Thanks a bunch
<ActionParsnip> Dj_FlyBy: np man
<ttoine> ActionParsnip, my point is more "I have a unexpected issue with some java application, where can I talk to openjdk guys to check if the issue with openjdk or with the application", and try to fix that before 14.04 release...
<ActionParsnip> ttoine: then report a bug
<cfhowlett> ttoine, and since #ubuntu+1 is THE channel for 14.04 release - perhaps use the assigned channel.
<OerHeks> ttoine, it would help if you mention the java app that does not work correctly.
<AutomataAlgos> is there any software that is generally accepted as the best for running ubuntu on windows?
<cfhowlett> AutomataAlgos, virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> AutomataAlgos: vmware, virtualbox ....
<ttoine> OerHeks, Bonita BPM, based on Eclipse. Bug #1290838
<OerHeks> AutomataAlgos, wubi, virtualbox, depends what windows
<ubottu> bug 1290838 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "Impossible to run some Java application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290838
<ActionParsnip> AutomataAlgos: none are best, wach has advantages
<cfhowlett> !vbox|AutomataAlgos,
<ubottu> AutomataAlgos,: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ttoine> OerHeks, I am in #ubuntu+1
<AutomataAlgos> thanks guys
<fr33_lasagna> hi
<ttoine> ActionParsnip, Bug #1290838 already done. Don't treat me as a beginner, please. I use Ubuntu since the beginning and am the cofounder of Ubuntu Studio... I am here to fix, not to complain
<fr33_lasagna> i forgot the command to display the total sizes of each disk
<ubottu> bug 1290838 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "Impossible to run some Java application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290838
<wheatthin> fr33_lasagna, df -h  ?
<fr33_lasagna> oh yeah df
<fr33_lasagna> i was using du lol
<openelecpi> hi everybody - can anyone help me with upgrading my ubuntu release? each time i try i'll get the following information "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<openelecpi> This can be caused by:
<openelecpi> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<openelecpi> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<openelecpi> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<openelecpi> "
<nikolam> I would like to test 14.04 fresh install, but i don't want to loose current 13.10 install. I think it would be nice to use BTRFS subvolume for another install, so I can dual-boot them from same partition from GRUB
<wheatthin> openelecpi, please don't spam.. use one line only
<openelecpi> wheatthin: sure sorry
<openelecpi> wheatthin: wanted to summarize everything in one line
<wheatthin> You can use pastebin too
<safeith> Hello, I need to convert this "https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9485270" htaccess rules to nginx rules, can any body help me about this
<openelecpi> wheatthin: of course - sorry - haven't thought about that! :)
<raj__> I disabled root access to my server but I need to access the /var/logs folder from nautilus, but it get errors like permission denied while I login as non root user. How can I access all folder on my server via nautilus ?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|openelecpi,
<ubottu> openelecpi,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<wheatthin> openelecpi, have you disabled sudo too?
<openelecpi> wheatthin: disabled sudo?
<wheatthin> if you haven't, then you still have root access without logging in...    sudo -s
<wheatthin> that's if your user is in the sudo group
<openelecpi> wheatthin: what has that to do with upgrading ubuntu? of course i'm able to use sudo
<openelecpi> from saucy
<cfhowlett> !attitude|openelecpi,
<ubottu> openelecpi,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wheatthin> sorry.. it was wrong person. just right below my bad
<wheatthin> raj_..
<wheatthin> stupid astigmatism
<raj__> wheatthin: sudo is not disabled.. i m a sudoer
<openelecpi> it wasn't meant bad in any way
<wheatthin> raj__, then you have sudo access.. root is disabled by default
<openelecpi> but is there a logfile which i can read for further information regarding my upgrade issues?
<openelecpi> couldn't find anything in syslog so far
<raj__> wheatthin: can  I access folders as a sudoer via nautilus ?
<wheatthin> to access certain folders in nautilis, you'll have to change user and exectuable permissions to the user trying to access it
<b1n4ry> saucy salamander has been crashing a lot as compared to ringtail
<b1n4ry> :(
<wheatthin> You can create a common group whom can access it, and then give your user access to the group
<ActionParsnip> openelecpi: sudo do-release-upgrade   will take you from 13.10 to 14.04
<cfhowlett> !trusty|b1n4ry,
<ubottu> b1n4ry,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> b1n4ry, errr, sorry.  ignore.
<b1n4ry> ubottu, cfhowlett  13.10 keeps crashing. Having a hard time.
<ubottu> b1n4ry: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<openelecpi> ActionParsnip: i was using do-release-upgrade as root
<cfhowlett> b1n4ry, more details
<openelecpi> ActionParsnip: my problem is that it isn't working "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade"
<wheatthin> raj__, chown usergroup:username </filename>     chmod +x -R </filename>
<melt7777> After following the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and re-doing it multiple times, I have quite a few images that will boot and work in vmware, on my hp laptop, but on my desktop machine it brings up plymouth and hangs, last output verbose text screen is about "startpar bridge for notification of upstart job" start and stop..... ctrl-alt-f# consoles show blank, how can i diagnose?
<melt7777> Many search results on this but no solutions
<wheatthin> raj__, if you want a whole folder and it's contents use   chown -R usergroup:username </foldername>
<raj__> wheatthin: when I am a sudoer I think I have access to everything on system, isn't it ? I want to access most of the folders on my system, cannot apply permisssions to each of them.. is there a way to use something like sudo while accessing via nautilus ?
<wheatthin> raj__, you can type in the alt+f2 (run command) and type gksu nautilus
<raj__> that was be sudo for the client machine not the remote machine I believe ?
<wheatthin> just temporary access tho
<wheatthin> ehh, you never said it was a remote connection :P
<raj__> i said it was a server.. sorry it was not pretty clear
<openelecpi> PS: i was trying to upgrade from 13.04
<wheatthin> well then you'll have to change it manually like I said the first time
<cfhowlett> !server|raj
<ubottu> raj: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<wheatthin> on the server, then when you access it remotely from nautilus, it should automatically have the permissions enabled
<OerHeks> raj__, start nautilus with gksudo
<raj__> OerHeks: would that work for a remote connection..sudo for remote machine ?
<wheatthin> no..
<wheatthin> it only applies to localhost..
<wheatthin> raj__, as a user, your permissions lie on the server.. as you're using those permissions to access it remotely.
<raj__> yep.. i understand that..
<wheatthin> otherwise we'd be using sudo on our machine to root another lol
<raj__> thanks all
<raj__> actually the user on remote machine that is being logged in, had sudo access..
<wheatthin> yes, but they must access sudo to initiate it
<wheatthin> add a common group other than sudo... then give those desired folders permissions to that group. Then add the user(s) to the group
<honestemu> Is there any p2p music streaming software that I can set up on my website? Like, I upload music to the server where my website is stored, and a group of people can party up and listen to some music? Is there anything like that?
<wheatthin> honestemu, I wouldn't recommend it unless you have tons of licenses
<raj__> wheatthin: how do I give permission to a group to access/moidfy any folder on system ?
<melt7777> honest probably get a takedown notice for that...try soundcloud
<cfhowlett> honestemu, or restrict yourself to CC only
<melt7777> raj__, type: man chmod
<wheatthin> raj__, personally, I wouldn't
<honestemu> wheatthin: What if I make it private to only myself and those I give the link to? I won't have anything linking to it.
<wheatthin> raj__, if you want a central way of admining, then I'd use something like webmin personally.
<raj__> okay.. so how do I go about accessing anything in nautlius ? should I enble root login or just give up this idea of accessuing via nautilus ?
<raj__> okay
<kamil_> any body can help me /
<SirLagz> kamil_: with what ?
<cfhowlett> !ask|kamil_,
<ubottu> kamil_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kamil_> using a terminal
<kamil_> i am sorry ubottu,i am new here
<melt7777> raj__ what files are you trying to access that you can't
<melt7777> raj__ type: man gksudo
<OerHeks> !webmin | raj__, i would not bother to look at webmin
<raj__> melt7777: /var/log on remote machine as a sudoer user of that remote machine
<ubottu> raj__, i would not bother to look at webmin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<melt7777> ah i used to really like webmin
<wheatthin> lol.. I use it everday :)
<wheatthin> on 13.10
<kamil_> any body can help me ?
<melt7777> kamil, nope, we don't know what the problem is
<wheatthin> I use it to setup all my server side stuff after the initial install.
<melt7777> i used to but apparently it's no longer supported.
<melt7777> i use centos for my linux servers now anyway
<melt7777> but this ubuntu live problem is sucking my life
<melt7777> kamil_ that wasn't an invitation to pm, ask your question in the channel, provide details, and wait for someone to help you
<melt7777> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wheatthin> raj__, ... :)   it's not supported here.. but it personally works for looking at all your logs n file transfers, and allows you to configure access for individual users via usermin, and can control what they have access to.
<kamil_> i always ask,but not anyone help me
<cap-nuker> what do you need kamil?
<u1204> hey, how can I keep my current Ubuntu version 12.04 so that automatic update won't offer to upgrade to 12.10 or later?
<u1204> can it be done in Synaptic?
<ikonia> u1204: it won't upgrade unless you tell it to
<ikonia> u1204: and it will only offer an upgrade to 14.04
<honestemu> cfhowlett: "restrict yourself to CC only"? What does that mean?'
<raj__> wheatthin: yeah I did use that.. sometimes but not using on this server.. anyway thanks a lot for your kind help..
<u1204> I want to avoid a chance that someone might accidentally press a button and start the upgrade
<u1204> the computer on which I installed Ubuntu 12.04 runs well at the moment, but I am afraid that once it will be upgraded to 12.10 or later it won't run so smoothly any more.
<melt7777> .......ubuntu is the windows of linux
<miraiE> hello, I have installed ibus-anthy, but I cannot add it in the preferences
<m1chael> i have a bunch of python scripts that need to run indefinitely. what is the best way to manage them?
<tripiness> hallo
<tripiness> :)
<isaacdownlow> What is the actual purpose of the kconservative processes on an Ubuntu system?
<VSpike> Hi. I installed vino on lubuntu, but the vino-server is not starting. It has a .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart and my understanding is that LXDE should use that
<isaacdownlow> * on an older ubuntu system
<VSpike> Any idea why it's not working?
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: if you add it to ~/.config/autostart it will run when your user logs in
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: what are you using VNC to achieve, there may be a sleeker solution...?
<ActionParsnip> melt7777: its just another debian based distro, nothing more
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: I tried cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: worh a try I guess
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: that didn't seem to work either. If I execute the contents of the Exec= line from the desktop file, it works
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: what are you using VNC to achieve? what do you do on the desktop usin gVNC?
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: It's a wall screen that's used to display a browser with Trello, but the keyboard and mouse are not easily accessible. It used to run XP, and the solution used for control was VNC. I was tryign to mimic that
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: so you access the system via vnc, then open a web browser?
<melt7777> ActionParsnip, yeah.....but security and userbase wise it is.... i was just being a dummy :)
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: yes. I can set the browser to start automatically and set the desired page as the homepage, but you still need to be able to "do stuff"
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: cant you access the same service using a remote PC, so instead of http://localhost/whatever   use http://ip.address.of.box/whatever
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: then configure remotely using the browser on a remote pc...
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: the box doesn't serve the page, it's just connected to a big TV on the wall and used to display a web page
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: gotcha
<VSpike> I've tried adding it to ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: you could make a bash script to run from /etc/rc.local with a sleep in it, then run the VNC server as your user. Background the script so that the boot doesnt hang
<mrcarrot> HELLO
<lumejill> hi Guys
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install clang 3.5 via a PPA, but I get this error: "clang-3.5 : Breaks: clang-3.2 but 1:3.2repack-7ubuntu1 is to be installed"  How can I fix this?
<BlueProtoman> (Ubuntu 13.10)
<backbox> thnks u all
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, from what PPA? ( carefull with ppa's, contact the maintainer if something goed wrong )
<someHuman> Is anyone from Qatar here?
<someHuman> Or middle east?
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: The official one, deb http://llvm.org/apt/saucy/ llvm-toolchain-saucy main
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, they have a newer section, i would try that first  > deb http://llvm.org/apt/raring/ llvm-toolchain-raring-3.4 main
<someHuman> hello!
<OerHeks> err # 3.4 deb http://llvm.org/apt/saucy/ llvm-toolchain-saucy-3.4 main
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: The one I gave *is* the newer one
<BlueProtoman> Clang's development version is at 3.5
<BlueProtoman> And I think I may have fixed the problem anyway
<BlueProtoman> But thank you
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, oh oke :-)
<slowcon> hey guys, looking to downgrade from unity to lxde. would you suggest to rebuild the server and start clean, or would you try these commands
<slowcon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/413569/whats-the-lightest-ubuntu-desktop-environment
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> My Ubuntu can't reach the same range as with my Windows 8.1
<usr13> slowcon: Rebuild the "server"?
<slowcon> usr13: yeah im installing desktop on a server
<Beldar> someHuman, Same range?
<someHuman> Beldar: Yeah
<Beldar> someHuman, Of what?
<someHuman> With Windows I can use the internet from my room, but with Ubuntu I can't.
<someHuman> Wifi, sorry I haven't said that haha!
<usr13> slowcon: You don't have to rebuild, just install the packages you want.
<slowcon> usr13: was just wondering if unity was going to leave things behind or if it was recommended to start fresh. read that in a comment somehwere but the guy didnt say why he suggests to start fresh
<usr13> someHuman: So, what seems to be the problem?
<OerHeks> someHuman, some closed source wifi drivers do not work well on wireless-N, try trottle back to wireless-B/G
<someHuman> OerHeks: Wireless-b/g?
<usr13> slowcon: Just uninstall what you don't want / need and install what you want.
<someHuman> Ah, makes sense.
<slowcon> usr13: sounds good to me
<someHuman> I think I should get a free driver for my internet card.
<usr13> someHuman: What does the NetworkManager do for you?
<usr13> someHuman: iwconfig   #What does that say?
<someHuman> I don't have my PC with me atm.
<usr13> someHuman: What wireless card is installed in it?
<someHuman> I have ralink.
<usr13> someHuman: You will need to go and get your PC and come back, (not much we can do from here).  But while we have *you*, tell us what version of Ubuntu you have installed on it.
<sunmoon> need to install xubuntu 13.10 via nomodeset, is it possible? where can I find step by step command line directions?
<someHuman> 13.04, fully updated.
<usr13> !13.04 | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<someHuman> Yeah I know
<someHuman> There's one more problem
<someHuman> I can't boot into 13.10
<someHuman> Even with a fresh CD
<someHuman> It shows me this graphics card config.
<usr13> someHuman: So your choices are; 1) Re-install with 12.04.4  or 13.10  or 2)  Upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10.  So get plugged into wired connection and upgrade or get a  USB or CD and figure out how to boot it.
<Beldar> !nomodeset > sunmoon
<ubottu> sunmoon, please see my private message
<usr13> someHuman: What seems to be the problem?  (Why is it you cant boot to 13.10?)
<someHuman> I can upgrade to 13.10 but all it shows me is a blank screen with a  graphic resolution/driver configuration.
<someHuman> usr13: With a disc, it doesn't even reach the installation stage.
<someHuman> It shows me this graphics card config. dialouge box.
<someHuman> Plus, I can't fix it too because it doesn't show the mouse pointer.
<someHuman> I totally can't do anything about it, except tty1 configuration. Which I am not familiar with lol.
<usr13> someHuman: Plug int wired connection, (so that you have internet for sure), upgrade and do 13.10, do all updates; Ctrl-Alt-F6 and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  etc. etc. etc.
<someHuman> usr13: For sure when after I upgrade, I won't even be able to reach splash screen.
<usr13> someHuman: If your turn your WiFi router's security off and make it open, you can use iwconfig to connect.
<someHuman> Am stuck at graphic drivers dialouge bx.
<someHuman> No, that isn't the problem.
<usr13> someHuman: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<someHuman> usr13: What will that do?
<usr13> someHuman: It will take you to tty6, you login and work from there.
<someHuman> Ah
<someHuman> Hwo does it differ from tty1?
<usr13> someHuman: It doesnt (you have 6 of them), it's just that tty6 is next to tty7, (which is where you come from).  I don't see a reason to skip all the way down to tty1.
<Flats> Help... I have a laptop with 2 drives. My first drive has a windows7 that uses windows 7 but work puts mcafee encryption on that drive. I have to login to a mcafee boot screen to load windows. My second drive is the drive bay. I install linux and grub on this partition hit f12 when I boot and boot from that drive
<Flats> I just installed linux and forgot to change my boot to the 2nd drive and it installed on my main drive
<someHuman> usr13: I actually have no idea about those haha!
<Flats> is there any way to uninstall or do I have to send my PC back to be reimaged
<someHuman> So, they are just the same thing?
<Flats> sorry uninstall the grub
<Flats> so it goes back to the mcafee
<Flats> I don't believe i forgot about that
<usr13> someHuman: It's pretty simple, you just login and execute commands as you see fit.  To go back to tty7 from tty6 you can do Ctrl-Right-Arrow or Ctrl-Alt-7
<usr13> someHuman: It is what you do if GUI is too hard for you, or if it is broken some how, or if you just want a simplier way of doing things.
<someHuman> usr13: Ah!
<usr13> someHuman: You can have all 7 sessions going at once if you want. And there are "screens"  (you can have more than that going on as well).
<someHuman> So they are like workspaces right?
<cfhowlett> Flats, you can reinstall grub and direct it to a selected target
<usr13> someHuman: Correct, (but they are called console sessions).
<Flats> But can I remove it from sda so it restores what was there?
<usr13> someHuman: or tty's for short
<someHuman> Why tty?
<someHuman> Ah, so you are working directly on the kernel right?
<usr13> someHuman: Why not tty?
<staticwarp> hi there, i'm booting a liveusb of lubuntu 13.10 on an amd a4 laptop with 4gb of ram. the install doesn't complete, i just have a long screen with what i'm assuming are error messages.
<someHuman> No, I mean what does tty mean haha!
<someHuman> Sorry!
<staticwarp> the last one on the line says code: and then a bunch of hex values.
<usr13> tty just means a console terminal
<usr13> someHuman: tty1 is console terminal #1, tty2 is console terminal #2, tty3 is console terminal #3, etc. etc. etc.
<staticwarp> one message of note is BUG: soft lockup - cpu#2 stuck for 22s! [ondemand:2169]
<pietro10> Hi. I have a problem with bash completion: http://pastie.org/8907571 (full question in paste link); can anyone help? Thanks.
<staticwarp> then a bunch of lines run and the bug repeats.
<Beldar> staticwarp, Did you check the sum of the download?
<someHuman> Ah ok.
<staticwarp> Beldar: not yet, i'll check that now.
<basketballllll> How to install separate+ gimp-plugin for cmyk support?
<someHuman> I just Google'd it, I saw that it means teletype.
<someHuman> That's what I wanna know haha!
<pietro10> it's an archaic term
<cfhowlett> basketballllll, ask the gimp channel
<usr13> someHuman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073962/
<staticwarp> Beldar: the  lubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso  sum was not found in the md5sum.txt file.
<usr13> staticwarp: Sounds like the file is bad.  (I always just google it.)
<helmut_> hi
<someHuman> So pty is like the | right?
<someHuman> Got it, thanks! ;)
<Beldar> staticwarp, You want to be careful in just posting errors without context, many mean nothing without this.
<staticwarp> Beldar: i understand. i'll try to give context as best i can and only add the errors when asked. :) so this file is bad? i downloaded it from the lubuntu website. how can i ensure i get an uncorrupted iso?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|staticwarp,
<ubottu> staticwarp,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usr13> staticwarp: md5sum lubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso  #Google the output.
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/MD5SUMS
<Beldar> staticwarp, It is unusual to get a corrupted iso look at the link above and try again.
<cfhowlett> staticwarp, generally speaking, direct download is less safe than .torrent
<cfhowlett> well, not so much safe as unreliable
<OerHeks> wget the iso, so it can resume after halt
<staticwarp> thanks guys, i'll take a look at the links you posted.
<usr13> staticwarp: OerHeks has good advise.  I always use wget for large files.
<usr13> OerHeks: Actually, he may be doing it from a MS Windows maching and I don't know if wget is cross-platform.  Do you?
<usr13> *machine*  (mot maching)
<pietro10> Hi. I have a problem with bash completion: http://pastie.org/8907571 (full question in paste link); can anyone help? Thanks.
<OerHeks> usr13, not sure too, then i would FTP it, or torrent.
<usr13> OerHeks: I use torrent when possible.
<jatt> gnus
<cfhowlett> usr13, there are torrent clients for windows
<cfhowlett> and torrents also have stop/resume capability
<OerHeks> pietro10, on what ubuntu version?
<usr13> pietro10: I saw that once, and I think it went away in time. Not sure if it was an update or just a couple of reboots that may have changed something, I don't know.  I noticed a friend's new install of Fedora 20 that did not have auto-complete enabled for some reason and I don't know why, (he didn't either), but yea, it would drive me nuts, I use it all the time!
<pietro10> hm
<g4nym3d3> Hello, I had some errors yesterday while upgrading to 13.10, luckily my computer survived and I was able to reboot successfully, however I am getting a similar error when I run apt-get update I have pasted the error here http://pastebin.ca/2653908 any ideas what I need to do??
<usr13> pietro10: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<pietro10> I am using 14.04; #ubuntu+1 has not been responsive so I'm asking everywhere :x - I was just pointed to #bash-completion though
<usr13> pietro10: It's an interesting problem.  Let us know if you find the answer.
<pietro10> ok, thanks
<usr13> looking around.........
<pietro10> all I see is information on directories not being completed
<pi-> Why is it sometimes 'aptitude install' and sometimes 'apt-get install' ?  Do they do the same thing?
 * basketballllll stars at usr13
<usr13> pietro10: "bash tab completion depends on some scripts being installed. If you had a very minimal installation, you might not have those"
<gvo> pi-: more or less
<basketballllll> Pi- read here http://askubuntu.com/questions/347898/whats-difference-of-apt-get-and-aptitude
<pietro10> pi-: they work differnetly
<usr13> pietro10: (conversation on ##linux )
<gvo> pi-: but they accomplish the same thing, most of the time.
<basketballllll> pi-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/347898/whats-difference-of-apt-get-and-aptitude
<basketballllll> Usr13 hows life
<usr13> pretty good!  :)
<usr13> pietro10: So what do you have in /etc/bash_completion.d/  ?
<pietro10> usr13: a lot, but i tried removingt that directory and nothing would change on an new shelel
<usr13> pietro10: If you remove that directory, you will have no auto-completion for sure.
<demophobia> Tom Petty sounds like George Harrison >_o
<demophobia> listening to "Learning to Fly" now
<demophobia> ...
<demophobia> wrong window
<cfhowlett> !ot|demom-,
<ubottu> demom-,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<demophobia> sorry, i meant to click #music which was right above #ubuntu in my channel list >_o
<pietro10> cfhowlett: yes, he said wrong window =p
<staticwarp> using winmd5checksum, i determined that the checksums match for the iso that i downloaded.
<cfhowlett> staticwarp, good news.
<staticwarp> cfhowlett: definitely! now i just have to figure out why the liveusb image i made of it won't boot :)
<usr13> staticwarp: Is it Win7?
<cfhowlett> staticwarp, usbs fail...try a new one?
<staticwarp> usr13: it is win8.
<cfhowlett> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> staticwarp, a win8 computer will be using uefi - check your settings
<staticwarp> cfhowlett: just bought this one. i've used it to boot into a different version of linux, now i'm trying lubuntu.
<basketball> staticwarp,  i would try to redownload the iso and the reburn
<cfhowlett> basketball, checksum checks - no need for a new ISO
<basketball> cfhowlett,  i forgot about those
<staticwarp> cfhowlett: i've disabled fast startup and secure boot. it should be working...
<cfhowlett> staticwarp, what exactly happens when you boot?
<usr13> staticwarp: I just found this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074164/  (just FYI)
<usr13> staticwarp: Are you uinsg a CD or USB?
<staticwarp> cfhowlett: first a few lines run that go by too fast to read, then i get the grub menu.
<staticwarp> usr13: i'm using a usb.
<cfhowlett> staticwarp, wait, what?  you're getting a grub menu on booting the live usb?
<usr13> staticwarp: Have you cecked your process?  (You know for sure that you've indeed created a bootable USB?)
<staticwarp> cfhowlett: then i select try lubuntu without installing
<staticwarp> cfhowlett: yep, grub is here :)
<usr13> staticwarp: grub is where?
<cfhowlett> staticwarp, some else should jump in here, but I don't see how grub can launch on  a live session
<usr13> staticwarp: You are trying to boot the USB device.  Right?
<psusi> UEFI uses grub
<staticwarp> usr13: yes, i used netbootin to add the image to a formatted 32gb usb drive. grub comes up before the live session starts, allowing me to select try lubuntu, install lubuntu, oem install, etc.
<staticwarp> usr13: yes, thats right
<usr13> staticwarp: Ok, and what happens next?
<usr13> staticwarp: You choose __________________ ?
<staticwarp> usr13: i select "try lubuntu without installing" and hit enter. the lubuntu splash screen appears and the little dotsdo their flashy thing.
<usr13> staticwarp: And then __________________________ ?
<staticwarp> usr13: a few lines then appear, too fast to read, then the screen goes black.
<usr13> nomodeset ! staticwarp
<usr13> !nomodeset | staticwarp
<ubottu> staticwarp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<staticwarp> usr13: if i press f3, i'm able to view a large amount of lines of commands, ending with fixing recursive fault...
<staticwarp> usr13: i'll try it with nomodeset and let you know what happens :)
<cornfeedhobo> does anyone know how i can vitualize an existing instance of ubuntu?
<usr13> Someone help staticwarp boot nomodeset, I need to go now, will be gone for about an hour.
<cornfeedhobo> virtualize*
<staticwarp> usr13: thanks :)
<basketball> cornfeedhobo,  virtualbox?
<cornfeedhobo> i remember, when i did windows repair a long time ago, that vmware had a tool for this. i feel like i could just use dd, but i really want to reduce the image size while converting if possible
<cornfeedhobo> basketball: VB or maybe xen.
<basketball> cornfeedhobo,  what do you want to do
<psusi> cornfeedhobo: in 14.04 you can use e2image to copy the fs to an image file, leaving out the free blocks to save space.  You can also use dd/cat, and then run e2fsck -fE discard on the image to remove all of the free blocks after the fact
<cornfeedhobo> psusi: niiice. so, small wrench in the mix.... i use the luks+lvm option
<cornfeedhobo> basketball: just got a new laptop and am moving to gentoo. I want to vitualize my old laptop so i can make the transition a bit easier (like if i forget a binary or package that i didnt migrate, etc
<staticwarp> booting with nomodeset also ends in a black screen.
<cornfeedhobo> staticwarp: what are you booting from and on?
<psusi> cornfeedhobo: that's a bit of a problem... encryption isn't friendly to trim
<basketball> cornfeedhobo,  why dont you just put your files in ubuntu one or dropbox
<staticwarp> cornfeedhobo: booting from a liveusb of lubuntu 13.10 amd 64 bit on an amd laptop.
<cornfeedhobo> psusi: yeah... didnt think so
<psusi> cornfeedhobo: though if you are using lvm, then you shouldn't have a ton of free space... you shuold have left much of the space unallocated
<psusi> and expand later as needed
<cornfeedhobo> basketball: i have made a lot of customizations over the years. if i dont backup the whole device, i fear that i may forget to backup something and be unrecoverable
<larry_> can anyone help me out with adding different resolutions for my monitor? i want everything to fit on the screen
<cornfeedhobo> psusi: i was just thinking the exact same
<psusi> cornfeedhobo: I usually prefer to hold my vms in a logical volume anyhow rather than a sparse file
<psusi> performance is better
<cornfeedhobo> hmm
<psusi> since you don't get the file all fragmented to hell
<cornfeedhobo> yeah. interesting point
<cornfeedhobo> okay. i think i know what ideas to explore. thanks guys for the sounding board!!
<larry_> can anyone help me out with adding different resolutions for my monitor? i want everything to fit on the screen
<cornfeedhobo> ?
<salt_> has anyone here installed cordova/phonegap for android dev?
<sudormrf> hey guys, did anything ever come of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RoamingProfilesSync ?
<nero_luci> Hi!
<cornfeedhobo> sudormrf: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<sudormrf> cornfeedhobo: lol was just looking at that :)
<cornfeedhobo> its the only thing i found years ago
<cornfeedhobo> the other option is custom script that uses rsync
<cornfeedhobo> a also think you can modify bacula to perform this, but i have yet to explore that
<sudormrf> cornfeedhobo: I am thinking of somehow using ubuntu one
<cornfeedhobo> maybe bacula is what you should be looking at then
<genii> I'm having a very odd situation. I'm doing ssh -X <server>   and then running xterm, which works. If do ifconfig from there it shows me correct internal LAN IP of the server. Then I'm running firefox from in xterm. It starts up on my local machine. But when I go to a page thats supposed to show my external IP I'm getting the IP of the client machine, not the external IP of the server. Additionally, which is really weird... ps aux on both machines
<genii> doesn't show a firefox process.
 * genii makes more coffee
<irv> howdy, i installed 13.10 server to an hp dl320e g8, when the setup ran, (it setup off a bootable USB), grub installed to /dev/sda (which was the USB drive). I want to install grub to the HD. I've since rebooted the machine (it will only boot to ubuntu with the USB in there) and did sudu grub-install /dev/sda (/dev/sda is the HD once the setup rebooted), says no errors. reboot and the same issue.
<irv> any ideas on how i can verify that grub is indeed installed to the MBR on the HD
<irv> it's a SATA drive single volume on a b120i raid controller
<irv> when i boot without the USB in it says non system disk or disk error for C
<Keanu73> irv: hmm
<cornfeedhobo> irv: why not just reinstall grub?
<Wiz_KeeD> Does anyone know why setting PUT i compiz config to move to next output simply does not happen when executing the list of commands grabbed and set
<Keanu73> or maybe you could buy a kingston datatraveler 2.0
<Wiz_KeeD> Plugin is enabled btw
<irv> cornfeedhobo: isn't that what grub-install does?
<sudormrf> cornfeedhobo: the goal is to have all of the same applications and files installed and existing on each and every computer...without a server.  would rsync be able to accomplish that?
<cornfeedhobo> irv: yes. personally, i would get a livecd, maybe run fsck, and then chroot in and use grub-install again
<Newfire> irv: do e "sudo blkid" and look if you have done the grub-install really on the hd
<leeyaa> hello
<cornfeedhobo> sudormrf: yeah. it's just more of a pita and it has to be run manually (or by cron, but then you have to have network connectivity when it executes
<leeyaa> how to completely remove a package, including configuration files
<irv> k just trying to reboot, ran an update-grub before the install this time
<cornfeedhobo> Newfire: +1 i was trying to remember that command
<larry_> can anyone help me out with adding different resolutions for my monitor? i want everything to fit on the screen
<irv> afte rthat i'll run that blkid :D
<leeyaa> i tried purge but it says E: Invalid operation purge
<sudormrf> cornfeedhobo: I think we could accomplish it with cron, but how would it ensure that the programs are actually installed?
<cornfeedhobo> sudormrf: bash script checks for the binaries and emails you if they dont exist?
<cornfeedhobo> not sure
<sudormrf> cornfeedhobo: hmm.  I will have to check in to it.
<Beldar> leeyaa, What was the command, seen as is in the terminal in a pastebin is useful.
<leeyaa> Beldar: http://apaste.info/3yJ4
<irv> that didn't do it, so i'll let you know when it's booted again and i can run blkid
<llutz> leeyaa: apt-get -v
<cornfeedhobo> irv: lame. sometimes, i have had to use gdisk to fully zap the mbr and start over.
<leeyaa> llutz: 0.6.43 old
<leeyaa> how was this handled in the past
<llutz> leeyaa: apt-get --purge remove ... then
<leeyaa> llutz: tried it. it complains for non empty folders: dpkg - warning: while removing bind9, directory `/etc/bind' not empty so not removed.
<leeyaa> can you force it ?
<llutz> leeyaa: remove manually
<llutz> leeyaa: mostly because of manual edited configs or some backup-files
<leeyaa> i see
<cornfeedhobo> sudormrf: is there a server? or does the syncing need to be both ways?
<leeyaa> yeah most configs are created manually
<leeyaa> ok thanks
<sudormrf> cornfeedhobo: I don't think there is a server in place and the syncing would need to be both ways.
<sudormrf> cornfeedhobo: trying to help my friend out with this.
<llutz> leeyaa: apt-get purge only removes files "officially" belonging to a package
<esperegu> anyone knows how to fix a pc that does not boot from the disk anymore after a bios upgrade? I tried to manually repair and ran boot-repair but I just ended up with 4 uefi entries and when it starts that it immediately shows the bios: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074105/
<leeyaa> llutz: i understand
<llutz> leeyaa: btw 0.6.43.. what distro-version is using it? still supported?
<leeyaa> llutz: it isnt supported ;p
<cornfeedhobo> sudormrf: i think you might be able to use btsync. i have yet to explore it, but i know another hosting company that is using it right now for their redundancy (why they arent using drbd is beyond me... maybe there is something to btsync that makes it worth it)
<leeyaa> im forced to use it
<llutz> leeyaa: time for some action, yes
<cornfeedhobo> maybe its because its fs aware
<leeyaa> yep it is on my todo list
<leeyaa> we are going to upgrade all servers to 12.04 LTS
<leeyaa> but thats 400+ servers so not easy to plan
<irv> okay so blkid confirms that /dev/sda is the HD
<irv> sda1 is ext4 partition and sda5 is swap
<leeyaa> or i must say I am going to upgrade them because i cant take this legacy crap
<irv> no other partitions except on the USB device
<cornfeedhobo> sudormrf: lol. i think i found something neat. wish i hade seen this a while back https://www.csync.org/
<llutz> leeyaa: 12.04 and 3 yrs left for the next upgrade-plan
<leeyaa> llutz: what is the next LTS stable enough for servers ?
<llutz> leeyaa: 12.04, 14.04 will be lts but it takes a while until i'd use it on real servers
<asoliman> Hey, does anyone know of a good guide on preseeding? I have an asus laptop with a blown video card and i wanted to run ubuntu server on it
<leeyaa> llutz: well then no choice except 12.04
<Newfire> irv: You should do: sudo grub-install /dev/sda and then sudo update-grub /dev/sda
<llutz> leeyaa: but tbh, i prefer debian for that.
<leeyaa> llutz: not my call. i it was my choice i would go for centos in the first place
<Beldar> esperegu, I would use the bootrepar developers thread, post the script there, excellent daily help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<larry_> can anyone help me out with adding different resolutions for my monitor? i want everything to fit on the screen
<boquete> Hello
<boquete> I need some help guys
<ldsh> Hello, As I understood, the processor has a temperature limit and on some new one, a power consumption limit. I think My CPU is curently limited with a power consumption limit. Some testing under windows with intel extreme tuning utility shows that the default gives a max turbo short power consumption of 17W and a max turbo power consumption of 10W. I would like to change the general turbo power consumption to be 17W (as it only increase m
<ldsh> y CPU temp to 75°C wich is way less thant the critical T_junction temp of 105°C and less than the "high" tmps set at 87°C) How can I do this under Ubuntu?
<vanishing> !ask | boquete
<ubottu> boquete: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boquete> Okej thanks. I've got on 'PRT SCR" xfce 4 , when I press the prt scr it automatycly making screen shot of full screen. I can't choose selected area pressing prt scr. I can only do it : programs -> xfce etc. -> and than i can choose. How to change it?
<irv> okay so i ran sudo grub-install /dev/sda then sudo update-grub /dev/sda and rebooted, still says 'non system disk error'
<irv> could it be an issue with the fakeraid controller?
<vanishing> boquete: hmm...i forgot the shortcut, but try shift+prt scr
<irv> should i just throw the controller into legacy or AHCI mode?
<boquete> Nothing ;/
<boquete> !vanishing nope,not working
<ubottu> boquete: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Newfire> irv: I would try the first, legacy, and then the second, if that doesn't work.
<vanishing> boquete: hmm..try ctrl or alt
<ldsh> boquete,  shift+prt scr works for me. It makes the pointer becoming a crox, than I can select the area and it record it.
<vanishing> i think it should be one of those..
<vanishing> ^same as him on my machine
<Newfire> irv: You could try to boot only with the hd; it should work, grub should be ready
<ldsh> on Ubuntu-gnome it is shift/prt scr
<boquete> Trying CTR: ALT , SHIFT Etc. Nothing. (i ve got now ubuntu studio in Linux Mint everything was working"
<irv> i did try that, it still says non systme disk
<irv> if i boot without the USB drive in there it doesn't boot
<irv> even after the install grub and updategrub
<irv> i think if i change the controller to legacy mode i will most likely have to reinstall OS so it may take a bit to test :)
<irv> brb
<Newfire> irv: in the bios the hd should be the first boot option
<boquete> Can i change anywhere that i press example : Shift and it make prt scr. ? I know there was something that but i dont remembere where
<vanishing> boquete: yes, you can
<boquete> Where? :D
<Beldar> boquete, Ask in a mint channel, the keys could be mapped differently, and it's not supported here.
<boquete> I'm not in mint ;d
<boquete> Ubuntu studio
<vanishing> boquete: try gnome-screenshot -a
<vanishing> if that works, map it in system settings, keyboard, shortcut
<boquete> sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<boquete>  owww... Thats why
<boquete> It's not installed ;D
<irv> Newfire: it is the first boot option. but when it doesn't boot from that it tries other boots options like PXE and usb
<vanishing> haven't touched ubuntu studio
<vanishing> you might want to use the native screenshot utility though
<irv> the only way i've been able to get back into the system is by putting in the USB key that I installed off of and the install put grub onto (it installed it to /dev/sda which was the usb key at the time of installation)
<boquete> I install it today :D
<Beldar> boquete, you might become acquainted with, #ubuntustudio in case needed.
<boquete> Beldar thanks
<Beldar> No prob, excellent help, small user list is all on the channel.
 * davidWHITMAN is away: C U LTR
<k1l> !away > davidWHITMAN
<ubottu> davidWHITMAN, please see my private message
<arthurdent> is there any usb drive only iso for ubuntu? the hybrid iso doesn't work with the machine i'm trying to install ubuntu server on
<boquete> #ubuntustudio
<irv> arthurdent: normal ubuntu server iso + usb loader
<Pushy> is it possible to have ubuntu 13.10 to have the classic menu?
<Beldar> arthurdent, No usb iso only.
<Pushy> like the one stay on the top ?
<Pushy> i hate the new menu
<Beldar> Pushy, gnome panel is a pseudo gnome 2
<Pushy> so can i have back the classic style?
<k1l> Pushy: use gnome-panel, xfce, lxde or the old-menue-indicator thingy fr unity
<Beldar> also known as the fallback
<Pushy> dude, how to do it. you explain to me, but i don't have a clue
<irv> k so i put the controller to AHCI mode. gonna reinstall now i presume and hopefully GRUB goes on there :)
<Pushy> especially the technical terms
<secleinteer> since byobu is a layer on top of screen, does that mean i need to modify my screenrc if i want to customize byobu keybindings?
<irv> k did grub-install and update-grub on the AHCI controlled drive
<irv> *fingers crossed*
<sigpwn> how can I list the conents of /EFI/ ?
<ldsh> Pushy, to know how installing the gnome panel ot the gnome-fallback, just serch on a web browser, it will be way simpler for you to folow the instructions you would find like that.
<ldsh> Pushy, And you will have some pictures to check if it is in deed what you are looking for.
<neyder_> hi there, I got a Pc with 4GB RAM, wich is better 32 or 64 , i'll do virtualization and some multimedia tasks
<Teddy5090> neyder_: A good rule of thumb is when a PC has 4GB or more of RAM, it is usually recommended to go 64-Bit because 32-Bit cannot address that much memory from 4GB and up.
<SynrG> i'm trying to help a user (friend of family) who wants to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on her MacBook Air 4,2. we're following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2 ... she does not have refit, but does have something equivalent that allows her to select the OS to boot. however, the USB stick prepared by the supplied script does not boot.
<SynrG> "No bootable system found", iirc
<SynrG> i asked her about what the "something equivalent" is. she said it was preinstalled on her system.
<SynrG> i'm reluctant to install refit until i know what it's going to do to her system. i.e. this is new ground for me and i don't want her to end up with unbootable OS/X
<ActionParsnip> Teddy5090: 32bit can address up to 64Gb RAM using PAE
<ActionParsnip> Teddy5090: but eac process will only see 3.2Gb
<Teddy5090> ActionParsnip: Yes I realize that, but Ubuntu by default has no PAE support, hence why 64-Bit would be a better choice
<SynrG> the rEFIt web page refers me to rEFInd as the actively maintained fork. i guess we go with that and cross our fingers :/
<ActionParsnip> Teddy5090: yes it does, thats why older systems have to mess around installing the mini ISO to get the non-PAE kernel
<ActionParsnip> Teddy5090: PAE is default in all Ubuntu kernels past Precise
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip +1
<Teddy5090> Oh maybe I haven't been keeping up
<ActionParsnip> Teddy5090: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE   "Lubuntu and Xubuntu offered a PAE and a non-PAE release up to and including 12.04, but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained"
<Teddy5090> In my opinion though, PAE is kinda pointless, unless your after a lighter system than what 64-Bit offers, besides many older machines don't have 4GB or more of Ram to take advantage of PAE.
<SynrG> and, got rEFInd installed, and stuck again. is there any channel dedicated to helping with ubuntu on mac? or is that just supported here?
<SynrG> by "stuck" i mean, rEFInd shows a nice penguin icon for the USB containing the Ubuntu live image on USB, but then fails to find an OS on it
<lord4163> Is there any remote desktop application I can install from SSH?
<ice91> SynrG: how did you install Grub?
<geirha> lord4163: Not sure what you're asking, but it sounds like you might want FreeNX
<lord4163> geirha: I'll take a look
<compdoc> lord4163:  sudo apt-get install xrdp
<ice9> SynrG: hi?
<SynrG> ice9: didn't install grub ...
<basketball> how do i reinstall the grub menue
<SynrG> ice9: following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2 i ran setup_mac_usb_boot.sh which tears apart the iso and reassembles it on the USB, then uses syslinux to make it bootable.
<ice9> SynrG: are you using the Ubuntu Mac iso?  do you GPT disk?
<agjohnst> I'm attempting ot upgrade my 12.10 box to raring - but update manager and do-release-upgrade only seem to offer the option of 13.10 - is there a way to force it to choose 13.04?
<SynrG> ice9: yes, using the Ubuntu Mac iso. (a later version than the one linked; that page has a dead link) ...
<SynrG> ice9: as for gpt disk, we haven't even gotten as far as the target disk (i assume that's what you meant?) because the install media won't boot
<ice9> SynrG: do you have EFI partition,   other operating systems installed?
<SynrG> ice9: OS/X and that boots fine. Ubuntu will be installed to an external USB drive
<lord4163> I hate it when they can
<lord4163> 't give full links
<lord4163> http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/ :(
<Joey__> "sudo shutdown now" should shutdown Ubuntu server 12.04.4 right ? I get a fail and it doesn't shutdown, last thing is "will now switch to single user mode"... when I do "sudo shutdown -r now" it reboots as expected without issues.
<Joey__> what am I missing ?
<Joey__> the thing that failed was "Killing all remaining processess...3
<Joey__> "
<sudormrf> hey guys, bit of a stupid question:  I setup inotifywatch to watch a directory and now I can't remember if I setup a script to do it or just ran a command to do it.  is there any way for me to verify what inotify-tools is doing?
<psusi> Joey__: see man shutdown
<ice9> SynrG: to be able to boot Ubuntu you need UEFI bootlader,  so you have to let Grub create that loader by running:   grub-install --target=x86_64-efi  --boot-directory=/path/to/boot/dir   --recheck /dev/sdX ;    sdx where you installed Ubuntu, this will create a file called boot.efi or grub.efi in the --boot-directory  , put his file directly under /boot;   make sure you gurb grub.cfg pointing to the right location
<Joey__> psusi I did check, but I don't understand. Do I need to specify -h ? what is halt?
<lord4163> Joey__: you miss the -hp
<irv> so to confirm, the grub-install during the ubuntu-server setup will install to sda
<ice9> SynrG: also you can check guide http://rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/   and I'm going to write a detailed  paper on it
<irv> there's no way i can install it to sdb from the setup? so i select 'no' then boot live USB and then manually install grub to sda?
<irv> (once sda is my HD0
<irv> oh.. i selected 'no' and it gave me an option where to install it!
<irv> wow worst UI :P
<SynrG> ice9: which is great if we were talking about grub. but the disconnect for me is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2 claims to be correct instructions for our hardware. can you find some fault in it?
<Joey__> thanks lord4163, psusi
<lord4163> Joey__: No problem :)
<sudormrf> found it :D! nm
<ice9> SynrG: what doesn't work for you in this guide?
<dragostini> Hi all. I installed ubuntu studio last night LTS 64bit, and I have no HDMI audio from my Radeon R7 260X. I'm using FGLRX, and pavucontrol is showing audio being played (activity bars are moving to the music) yet no sound comes out....any ideas? Played with alsamixer, pavucontrol, and added the radeon line to my grub...no dice.
<SynrG> ice9: Step 3. "The MacBookAir4,2 has no CD/DVD drive, and cannot start Ubuntu from a USB stick created using the standard tools. However, a script is available that will create a suitable USB image ..."
<ice9> SynrG: so that script didn't work for you?
<SynrG> ice9: using Debian sid to run this script produces a USB containing contents of the iso. the resulting USB is not bootable from rEFInd, no.
<ice9> SynrG: cool I got the solution for you, give me a min
<SynrG> ice9: contrary to the instructions to run the script as root, i ran it as my username (which has sudo access) and i was prompted for my password as expected, since every command is prefixed 'sudo'
<SynrG> in case of some strange reason i *really need to be root*, i am rerunning the script as root. oddly, the write to USB is much slower this time
<ice9> SynrG: download this script http://www.mediafire.com/download/dpgorsfdkf6nn2c/ISO-2-USB+EFI-Booter+for+Mac+0.01+beta+-+Ubuntu+10.10+Live.zip
<ldsh> Hello, As I understood, the processor has a temperature limit and on some new one, a power consumption limit. I think My CPU is curently limited with a power consumption limit. Some testing under windows with intel extreme tuning utility shows that the default gives a max turbo short power consumption of 17W and a max turbo power consumption of 10W. I would like to change the general turbo power consumption to be 17W (as it only increase m
<ldsh> y CPU temp to 75°C wich is way less thant the critical T_junction temp of 105°C and less than the "high" tmps set at 87°C) How can I do this under Ubuntu?
<SynrG> ice9: got it. and?
<ramsub07> Hi guys, when I upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10, does the data stored gets affected ?
<picos> hello friends
<ice9> SynrG: format your usb flash drive as FAT32,  creat a dir called EFI/boot ,   place the downloaded files called boot.efi under boot;  place the ubuntu iso under boot and rename i as boot.iso;   reboot your computer on the grey screen immediately press the options (alt) key and keep pressing till you see the boot menu,   you will see the usb drive, then boot from it, that's it
<picos> i have this type of issue Shotwell
<picos> Unable to fetch previews from the camera:
<picos> Could not claim the USB device (-53)
<basketball> http://askubuntu.com/questions/430110/synchronize-status-lights-of-lock-keys-between-two-keyboards-in-ubuntu
<SynrG> ice9: i think she tried this before, using the external drive ... which of course she'll need to install to :)
<ice9> SynrG: who?
<SynrG> ice9: when she brought the machine to me, it had a drive prepared in the way you described
<SynrG> oh, the best friend of my daughter for whom i'm doing this tech support
<ice9> SynrG: this is the easiest way to boot ubuntu on mca
<ice9> mac
<SynrG> ice9: she's reasonably smart, but came to an impasse when it would just boot to the grub boot prompt
<SynrG> ice9: the problems were twofold: one, she hadn't fetched the +mac version of the iso
<SynrG> we fixed that
<SynrG> and two was that she hadn't prepared a separate install media ...
<SynrG> i did that, but didn't have her instructions to use this grub method
<SynrG> i googled and found the page i linked above instead.
<SynrG> ice9: so she was basically on the right path already :) and now i've arrived at the same point.
<rednecktek> ramsub07: which data? If you mean your home directory and settings, they should not be touched.
<dragostini> Anyone have any idea about my sound issue? >.<
<joshumax> Whats the problem?
<Kekai> How do I extract a tar.bz2 file?
<joshumax> Kekai tar -xvjf *tarfile*
<tmmunq> v and j are optional
<joshumax> or you could use file-roller
<joshumax> tmmunq v is but doesn't -j tell tar it's a bzip2 archive?
<tmmunq> you dont need to tell it that. try it :)
<llutz> joshumax: gnu-tar recognizes it itself
<dragostini> I just use tar -xvf personally
<Kekai> i need to change directories
<picos> i have a nokia lumia 800 , and some driver just wont work
<Kekai> How d I change directories?
<tmmunq> cd
<llutz> Kekai: cd dir/
<Kekai> I want to go to the desktop
<joshumax> llutz: Huh, when did tar get smart?
<tmmunq> cd ~/Desktop
<tmmunq> ~ is your home directory
<OerHeks> Kekai, good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dragostini> Anyone got ideas? >.<... I installed ubuntu studio last night LTS 64bit, and I have no HDMI audio from my Radeon R7 260X. I'm using FGLRX, and pavucontrol is showing audio being played (activity bars are moving to the music) yet no sound comes out....any ideas? Played with alsamixer, pavucontrol, and added radeon.audio=1 to my kernel in my grub...no dice.
<joshumax> dragostini: you using the tainted drivers?
<sudormrf> hey guys.  having an intersting issue.  so I setup inotifywait to watch a folder.  then I took a look at the folder and realized it wasn't what I wanted.  so now I am trying to delete the folder but it says that the folder is in use.  lsof doesn't show that anything is using it and I have tried to kill the script numerous times and it doesn't seem to want to die.  any suggestions?
<tmmunq> dragostini: try testing it with vlc, it lets you pick the audio device
<dragostini> joshumax, I don't believe so. The updated FGLRX Driver from the Driver manager
<OerHeks> sudormrf, remove that folder from inotify first
<joshumax> FGLRX is the nonfree driver, right?
<dragostini> tmmunq, the problem is that pavucontrol doesn't have "HDMI" in it's "Configuration" tab; but I can try it
<doomlord__> hi, i have a laptop with a broken cd drive, inability to use bios; i have a spare laptophard drive in my desktop (here) and intend to install ubuntu on that... (a) is that possible, (b) how
<dragostini> joshumax, yes its the propritary driver (SP?)
<sudormrf> OerHeks: not sure how to do that :S
<doomlord__> the laptop boots to windows fine, it has a broken ubuntu install already. i plan to put ubuntu on a fresh HD and throw that in...
<joshumax> I remember hearing about a bug like this before... forgot the workaround though :\
<sudormrf> OerHeks: inotify_rm_watch ?
<dragostini> joshumax, I googled many workarounds, and tried each one, such as radeon.audio=1 being added to kernel line in grub...no dice :/
<thekkid> My computer is freezing and i get this from the Xorg.failsafe log http://pastebin.com/Dusjrmyg
<thekkid> Any help would be appreciated
<OerHeks> sudormrf, i never used that application, but logically you need to stop/remove that folder as it is in use by inotify\
<joshumax> dmesg | tail output?
<tmmunq> dragostini: the option may only be for the foss radeon driver...
<OerHeks> check the manual i guess sudormrf
<sudormrf> OerHeks: checking
<dragostini> tmmunq, it could be yeah. It wasn't working before that though; also, no sound in VLC
<fishbrain> after upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 my unity got messed up and when i hit the windows key to bring up the box where i can select apps and such, it turns up empty. waiting or typing something doesn't work. here's a screenshot http://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab137/mmethodz/Kuvakaappaus2014-03-11200321.png
<fishbrain> any quick fix?
<tmmunq> dragostini: did you try without radeon.audio=1?
<dragostini> yeah. I had added that line as a last option
<tmmunq> also, can you check lsmod, see the other driver is not loaded?
<dragostini> here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074890/ the results of dmesg | tail
<tmmunq> lsmod please?
<dragostini> tmmunq, lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074896/
<joshumax> dragostini: nothing seems oota
<joshumax> dragostini: What groups are you in?
<sudormrf> OerHeks: man isn't helpful.  it looks like that needs to be part of a script.
<sudormrf> can someone help me remove a directory from inotify?
<dragostini> joshumax, the user account 'dragostini' is the default user created on install. So whatever groups come by default
<SynrG> ice9: anyway, appreciate the help. and now that i look at it, she had an additional problem: she did not name the file boot.efi, but kept it as the original bootX64.efi (unless that is OK?) have to run out for errands and resume this in about 2.5 hrs
<dragostini> no new groups created. it's a fresh install
<joshumax> but are you in the audio group, just in case it's something simple
<ice9> SynrG: bootX64.efi is ok too
<dragostini> no idea joshumax, never had to bother checking really; lemme see
<erikentity> I am new to Linux, and I was wondering how to add icons to my desktop
<dragostini> joshumax, looks like I am indeed part of the group 'audio'
<joshumax> hmm
<joshumax> You could try installing the free radion drivers?
<dragostini> :/ but I have FGLRX installed. I am one of the chosen ones!
<dragostini> XD
<thekkid> I've tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<dragostini> joshumax, apt-get install radeon?
<joshumax> I think so
<SynrG> ice9: ok. so landing at the grub> boot prompt would be consistent with having the wrong .iso?
<joshumax> Arch's name is xf86-video-ati
<fishbrain> dragostini: never got fglrx to work properly for me. free drivers work great.
<joshumax> Nvidia driver's are horrible on Debian too
<dragostini> fishbrain what about for 3d usage? I use ubuntu studio for its handy tools
<fishbrain> worse
<dragostini> FGLRX is worse? or the Free drivers are worse?
<ice9> SynrG: what happened?
<dragostini> I'm guessing the opensource drivers
<fishbrain> dragostini: dependsw
<joshumax> I'm starting to remember why I switched to exherbo
<dragostini> well I guess I can try. Lemme uninstall FGLRX and install the free driver and see what happens
<dragostini> :/
<joshumax> ok
<fishbrain> dragostini: 3d acceleration isn't that great with free drivers but at least they work
<VlanX> do you guys suggest removing journaling on ext4 when having a SSD?
<tmmunq> i havent used the proprietary ones in years. they were terrible when i did, crashed my computer everyday, it was like using windows 98. the free one is great, but i dont use it for games.
<dragostini> tmmunq, I have windows for my gaming, until AMD steps up it's game with drivers
<fishbrain> VlanX: yeah. also if possible disable swapping :)
<tmmunq> wait, why remove journaling?
<joshumax> tmmunq I've heard it's bad for ssds, but I think it's a rumor
<fishbrain> VlanX: there's a lot of ext4 tweaks for ssd. https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization
<fishbrain> VlanX: there are some solid tips
<joshumax> Here's more info: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Disabling_Journaling_on_the_filesystem
<fishbrain> VlanX: adds a lot of mileage for your ssd
<VlanX> fishbrain: yeah, already got no swap, just looking smth for get rid of journaling. Iostat now says 526,82 kbps of writes even when idling *sigh*
<dragostini> brb
<tmmunq> probably should image the drive before i update the firmware...
<coreire> I was setting up transmission-daemon and messed it up a bit so I removed it with "sudo apt-get purge transmission-daemon". It got rid of transmission at port 9090 but there still seems to be an instance of it running at port 9091. I can see the process too in a task manager. How can I competely remove it so I can start from scratch?
<sun7> booting xubuntu13.10 live Cd, gets to desktop gui and show it for a few seconds, then flashes, then goes grey. any help?
<sun7> running live cd off usb actually
<fishbrain> coreire: you can disable it in transmission client. settings->remote
<pietro10> oh there's a bash-completion update now; let's hope this fixes everything
<ice9> joshumax: why to disable journaling on SSD?
<FiremanEd> what's the channel for #best-bots?
<sun7> am i able to run the install from tty?
<psusi> sun7: you can with the mini iso
<psusi> or server
<sun7> psusi: mini iso?
<dragostini> still no dice on the audio using the radeon driver rather than FGLRX
<joshumax> darn
<dragostini> pavucontrol "Configuration" tab still does not show HDMI and alsamixer f6 (device menu) does not either
<dragostini> alsacontrol lists HDA ATI
<dragostini> EVERYTHING in alsamixer is unmuted to be safe too
<AmbiguousOutlier> do i need to mount my drives in fstab before assemble using mdadm
<dragostini> pavucontrol as well as clementine (my audio player by default) both show audio level meters as bouncing up and down to the music...
<fishbrain> dragostini: so audio works besides hdmi audio?
<Rafajafar> hey I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, just upgraded to see if it'd fix this problem and it's still happening. This software dyn_updater stopped working, and I really need it. When I run it in the terminal I get the following: "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40806) with this library (version 0x40804)"
<Rafajafar> I have no clue how to fix it, can someone please help?
<Rafajafar> I thought I'd have Qt 5.2 with 14.04
<dragostini> Fishbrain Wouldn't know. I Only use HDMI. the OS Seems to think it does? Audio meters move as if music is playing...but no sound comes out
<OerHeks> !14.04 | Rafajafar
<ubottu> Rafajafar: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<psusi> sun7: otherwise known as the network install... small initial download, fetches the rest at install time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<psusi> it, like the server iso, uses the terminal installer
<fishbrain> dragostini: audio meters propably have nothing to do with actual output levels in this case. i bet you'd hear analog audio. try with headphones?
<dragostini> Sure, lemme grab some
<sun7> psusi: can i force pae with the mini iso? does it support loopback?
<psusi> sun7: what do yuo mean by loopback, and all ubuntu kernels are pae these days
<psusi> sun7: though unless you are using really old hardware, it's better to go with 64 bit
<dragostini> fishbrain, no sound through headphones plugged into the green headphone jack.
<fishbrain> dragostini: hmm.. worth a try :)
<dragostini> indeed :/
<lord4163> Why doesn't the fglrx driver from the repository include opencl?
<dragostini> Hmmm, so I just opened pavucontrol and I didn't notice it had changed... "Output" tab shows "Dummy Device" with sound audio levels bouncing
<MerlinRedbeard> I'm brand new to Linux, having just installed Ubuntu server on an external HDD, Major problems: no internet access and inability to boot from old windows 8 partition.  I've run boot-repair, with little to no impact. I'd appreciate all the help I can get
<dragostini> I don't recall it saying "Dummy Device" before and could explain it
<tmmunq> fglrx from amd doesnt either, its a separate package. why should they be combined?
<OerHeks> lord4163,  to compute on CPUs and GPUs
<fishbrain> dragostini: have you tried disabling on board audio from your bios settings if such an option is available?
<fishbrain> dragostini: see what it does :)
<dragostini> Fishbrain not an option that I can recall seeing
<fishbrain> dragostini: great
<sun7> i am using old hardware which is non-pae, so i have to force pae for my 32 bit non-pae system. i have found a solution where i can upgrade from non pae version whilst still using mini.iso. thank you very much, this has been a 3 day journey which may now finally cometo an end.
<fishbrain> dragostini: turn mute off :D
<dragostini> fishbrain, I wish it were that simple :P
<dragostini> any idea why pulseaudio is now showing dummy?
<fishbrain> dragostini: no. what's you 'aplay -L' output
<dragostini> alsamixer shows "HDA-Intel - HD ATI SB" as the device
<dragostini> :S
<dragostini> not ATI HDMI
<doomlord__> anyone know how to install ubuntu to a spare local hard drive, from within ubuntu
<doomlord__> all my machines have broken optical drives, all my usb sticks refuse to boot
<doomlord__> but i have spare drive bays and a spare drive (i have a broken install on a laptop , i'm trying to fix that)
<rom1504> doomlord__: with virtualbox
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: I'll start the ball rolling. Show us what we are working with -> pastebin the output of terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu <- .
<dragostini> fishbrain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7075140/
<fishbrain> dragostini: that's why i asked if you can disable onboard audio in bios. you should check. it's pretty common option
<rom1504> doomlord__: just choose your real drive as a "virtual drive" in virtualbox
<rom1504> then you install the vm
<rom1504> then reboot
<dragostini> Fishbrain I need it for my headset though via USB no?
<fishbrain> dragostini: that looks ok
<dragostini> I use that for recording audio
<fishbrain> dragostini: speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:1,3
<tuckerm> I have nagios/opsview on a server. When I get email notifications, it comes from nagios@localdomain. I want to change the localdomain part and I believe I need to set that on the server I am using. It is ubuntu. What are the commands I have to issue to make this work?? Thanks
<dragostini> fishbrain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7075149/
<fishbrain> dragostini: here is a similar problem solved http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139459&page=3
<doomlord__> do i use virtual box to boot an ubuntu iso , as if its running of the live cd
<fishbrain> dragostini: sorry there was wrong hw device in the command. lol. just pasted it without thinking :D
<dragostini> fishbrain, no worries, I remember this fix for linux mint (it was a similar issue) so might work, lemme try
<psusi> sun7: yuo don't "force pae".. if your system doesn't support it then yuo need a kernel that does not use it.  And that is quite an ancient system these days.
<dragostini> I totally forgot about it I had to use it on my old PC for LM15 a year or so back ^^
<dragostini> brb
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: See my last . also Window8 = UEFI = GPT partitioning -> many hoops to jump through,
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: I'm running Ubuntu on an older machine, it's taking a while to get console up.  and it was either windows 8 or windows 7 to install on the external HDD, and 7 was nigh impossible
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: No hurry .. the output of "fdisk" will show us what we are messing about with, and where "grub" - GRand Unified Bootloader - should be installed to.
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: and here's to my ignorance--how should I transfer the results from that machine to somewhere you can see?  that machine can't see the ethernet cable it's plugged into
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: Boot the liveDVD (USB) from that environmnet the output will work . are you familiar with pastebinit ? - need advise ?
<jeevanus> hi
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  Quite frankly, yes.
<jeevanus> im installing ubuntu via wubi
<dragostini> fishbrain, that gave my output devices back in pavucontrol, no longer "Dummy" it changes now depending on "Configuration" tab choice; but still no audio >.<
<jeevanus> but whenever I try to install, it tries to download ubuntu again
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  and no, I'm unfamiliar with pastebinit
<fishbrain> dragostini: damn
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: NP, Code:sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<Flash7475> hey
<Flash7475> hey gues
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  I see a bunch of failed fetches and resolution errors.
<fishbrain> dragostini: out of ideas atm. thinking :)
<dragostini> np fishbrain
<OerHeks> jeevanus, wubi does that? or does it download updated packages?
<dragostini> fishbrain honestly, I'd be willing to give SSH access if it helped
<dragostini> >.<
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: Then -TRY this: not real sure ->sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit. Which I expect will send that out put to pastebin and give us a "URL" realy that URL back here.
<Bashing-om> In the liveDCD environment and you are getting errors from the apt-get install pastebinin ?
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:   Says it can't find pastebinit
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: Yes, I am also unable to connect to internet
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: wait one and I will see where the ap is located, maybe have to enable a repository in the liveDVD ?
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:   Just to make sure I'm not misunderstanding, what are you referencing with liveDVD?
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: When you refer to that I mean
<fishbrain> dragostini: what are the devices showing in your All Settings->Sound
<dgarstang> how do I fix '*** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.' ?
<dgarstang> when running fakeroot
<Plasmastar> UBUNTU OR KUBUNTU HOW TO DECIDE?
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  Also, does it matter greatly that I'm running kubuntu?
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: The medium that you used to install ubuntu ... uhhmm SERVER ! no live environment .. my bad ! Lemme re-think this !
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  Dealio
<dragostini> fishbrain, I don't have such a menu, using xcfe so lemme explore and find it XD
<fishbrain> dragostini: lol, right
<dragostini> can't find a similar menu fishbrain XD
<dragostini> is there a terminal command for it?
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: Sorry to say, with out a live envornment AND a working interbet connection, I do not know how to help you ! No sense in me wasteing your time. Maybe down load and burn 12.04 desktop edition ?
<AmbiguousOutlier> my raid0 is 4TB when i'm using 2x3TB
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: This is for a class, I have to use server
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: Thanks though!
<ldsh> Hello, As I understood, the processor has a temperature limit and on some new one, a power consumption limit. I think My CPU is curently limited with a power consumption limit. Some testing under windows with intel extreme tuning utility shows that the default gives a max turbo short power consumption of 17W and a max turbo power consumption of 10W. I would like to change the general turbo power consumption to be 17W (as it only increase m
<ldsh> y CPU temp to 75°C wich is way less thant the critical T_junction temp of 105°C and less than the "high" tmps set at 87°C) How can I do this under Ubuntu?
<fishbrain> dragostini: have you edited your grub settings? try sudo gedit /etc/default/grub and find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="radeon.audio=1" then do sudo update-grub
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: I menat to use the desktop DVD as a means to trouble shoot the SERVER, and to gain access to the internet to relay information.
<fishbrain> dragostini: after update-grub do a reboot
<dragostini> fishbrain, already done
<dragostini> been done this whole time :/
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: the dvd of ubuntu desktop?
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: as you can not presently boot the server, we must find a means to install grub properly.
<fishbrain> dragostini: :/ i think i can't help you any further, sorry :( i wish i could
<MerlinRedbeard>  Bashing-om: I can boot the server, it is up and running next to me.  I have boot-repair on a dvd as well.  That's all I have though
<dragostini> fishbrain its okay, thanks. I'll be back, DR's appointment
<dragostini> <3
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: the desktop edition is the live environment, a complete operating system that is not installed, but will allow us to access the install. Now others may have better advise - I know of no other means.
<basketball> how do you open a quicktime movie in 13.10
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: Fair enough.  Thanks for trying!
<fishbrain> basketball: install vlc player
<fishbrain> basketball: i think it handles quicktime
<basketball> fishbrain,  i am pretty sure it does where was my brain
<fishbrain> basketball: sudo apt-get install vlc
<fishbrain> :)
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: If you are at a terminal with the serve. that may do, OK, problem restated, can not boot Windows from 'buntu boot menu, and no wired internet connectivity ?
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: As far as I understand, yes.  I have Grub installed and then reinstalled through boot-repair, though I don't fully understand either
<Plasmastar> Does Ubuntu and Kubuntu have the same packages if I decide I can't choose between which desktop I want?
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: Try this, terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- see if that picks up and chainloads Windows - not sure about what would happen if this is EFI booting !
<basketball> Plasmastar,  for the most part they have same programs
<VicoBK> I have got a problem with Ubuntu
<VicoBK> can you help me?
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: it found images for linux, initrd, linus, initrd, memtest86+,  and WinXP media, Win NT/2000/XP.
<basketball> Vigour,  what is your question
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: not the widnows 8 that was there
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: Reboot now and lets see if Windows is in the boot menu !
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: there is a possibility that windows 8 just got permanently damaged
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: Windows 8 IS a whole new ballgame ! .. UEFI and GPT partitioning !
<basketballllll> '
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  Unfortunately, that went entirely over my head
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: Not likely that the W8 install is damaged, nost likely the efi boot sector is now corrupted ( fixable) .
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: This is good news at least.
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: At minimum I have new google keywords to search for
<Bashing-om> ME the old boot method prior to W8 was MBR, with W8 it is EFI .. whole different booting scheme !.
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  Understood.  ugly, but better than what I had
<eintw1ck> Hi, according to http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ i can sync an ipod touch 4g, does anyone know how i can utilise this library?
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: I do not do Windows, I am aware it is possible to repair the boot partition from the Windows repair disk. Others WILL have to help in that respect.
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  Thanks again!
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: I have not helped much, just shed a little light. The situation is not hopeless.
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om:  Still, it's help I didn't have before
<slowcon> hey guys, does anyone here use noVNC?
<slowcon> trying to set that up so when you go to my domain, i can login to my server
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: Hey you helped me yesterday :) I just want to understand in detail, what did that different stack do , in order to solve my problem :D
<Psil0Cybin> just so I can document what we did for next time
<eintw1ck> Hi, according to http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ i can sync an ipod touch 4g, does anyone know how i can utilise this library?
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: As a thought, have you changed the boot priority in BIOS to boot the internal hard drive ( that has Windows) and insure that there is no damage ?
<Bashing-om> MerlinRedbeard: I should hope that MBR booting method is installed onto the external drive (server) and MBR knows nothing about EFI booting !
<joshumax> eintw1ck: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/docs/html/files.html
<mknarr> join #vmware
<ixio> which command is it to create a user with a homedir and a shall etc? useradd or adduser ?
<doomlord__> i have finally found a usb stick which boots my troubled laptop
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: Sorry, I stepped away for a minute.  Windows 8 is also on the external in a different partition
<joshumax> !man adduser
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: So as of the moment, noone can see the windows 8 boot
<MerlinRedbeard> Bashing-om: I'm pretty sure I just have to reinstall everything, just using bcdboot or something else this time, not grub
<williamtdr> Hello.
<williamtdr> I can't get this computer to work properly with it's displays.
<williamtdr> It has 2 NVIDIA GPUs, 2 screens on the first, 2 on the second.
<williamtdr> I've installed the proprietary drivers and both are recognised by the setup utility.
<williamtdr> However, on the two second screens, it displays a white screen with a black x cursor.
<williamtdr> Or, when at the login screen or in lxde, a black screen with a black cursor.
<williamtdr> I've been trying for a while to get it to activate the second two screens with no avail.
<williamtdr> A little help please? :)
<cumshot> If you don't wash underneath the foreskin correctly, a cheesy-looking substance called smegma may begin to gather.
<hggdh> !ops cumshot
<basketball> !ops | cumshot
<ubottu> cumshot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<basketball> thank you k1l_
<hggdh> bah, forgot the pipe
<armin_> hello
<TMoney> fucking keyboard
<Rafajafar> hey guys, I ran iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 81 -j ACCEPT
<Rafajafar> and yet 81 still doesn't respond
<Rafajafar> apache has the Listen 81 directive too
<Rafajafar> anything else I should check? AppArmor?
<k1l_> TMoney: please dont swear in here. thanks
<Rafajafar> I also ran "ufw allow 81"
<Rafajafar> when I run "lsof -ni :81" it says it's listening too
<Rafajafar> what could be blocking port 81?
<usr13> Rafajafar: Why did you run an iptables rule to allow port 81?  (Did you previously block it?)
<usr13> Rafajafar: Did you look at what rules you already had?
<Rafajafar> yes
<usr13> Rafajafar: iptables -L
<usr13> Rafajafar: And did you see one blocking prot 81?
<Rafajafar> nothing reported a block
<Rafajafar> and if I run
<Rafajafar> sudo nmap -T Aggressive -A -v 127.0.0.1 -p 1-65000
<usr13> Rafajafar: yes _____________________?  what?
<Rafajafar> the only thing that's requesting it's port is apache
<Rafajafar> usr13: yes that's the first thing I said
<Rafajafar> I created an iptables rule
<usr13> Rafajafar: You created an iptables rule to do ________________ ?  (What?)
<dgarstang> is anyone aware of a genral purpose templating system for linux available as a binary? And don't say puppet/chef. This is a different use case.
<Rafajafar> usr13: that should accept requests on port 81
<Rafajafar> usr13: "[16:13]	Rafajafar	hey guys, I ran iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 81 -j ACCEPT"
<usr13> Rafajafar: nmap -p81 localhost
<Rafajafar> is that command not correct?
<Rafajafar> ok running that, one sec
<usr13> Rafajafar: We saw that                    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Rafajafar> says it's open
<Rafajafar> but the host service is hosts2-ns ?
<Rafajafar> shouldn't that say apache?
<usr13> Rafajafar: lynx --dump localhost:81
<Rafajafar> k one sec
<basketball> who needs help
<Rafajafar> interesstting
<Rafajafar> thanks usr13 that loaded a page... I was testing off of something stupid
<usr13> Rafajafar: Okeydokey
<Rafajafar> mydomain:81 isn't working
<dougl> trying to install LAMP stack on 14.04 - what provides libapache2-mod-auth-mysql?
<Rafajafar> which is something else, I gotta look into ddclient
<usr13> Rafajafar: grep Listen  /etc/apache2/ports.conf  (Will tell you what prots it's told to listen on.)  (Don't forget to restart apache after each configuration change.)
<Rafajafar> thanks man
<usr13> NP
<Rafajafar> I think, and maybe one of you on the off chance would know, but I think that dyndns's webskip only forwards ports 80 and 8080
<Rafajafar> if not no worries, I'll look into it
<usr13> Rafajafar: I do not think dyndns forwards ports, (that is something you do on your router).
<Rafajafar> ok thanks
<Rafajafar> ohhhh right, thanks
<usr13> Rafajafar: dyndns just tracks IP
<Rafajafar> now I remember
<Rafajafar> yeah running a local test site from home is a pain in the butt
<Rafajafar> I gotta config the router
<usr13> Rafajafar: Yep. Usually not worth the touble.
<dougl> trying to install mysql for apache config on 14.04 - what provides libapache2-mod-auth-mysql in 14.04??
<Rafajafar> yeah :-/
<usr13> dougl: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql - Apache 2 module for MySQL authentication
<usr13> !info libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-auth-mysql does not exist in saucy
<dougl> right usr13 where do I find that for 14.04??
<Bray90820_> Is there any way to incres the size of the close mnimize and maxamize buttons
<Rafajafar> blamo, that was exactly it, thanks usr13
<k1l_> dougl: for 14.04 please ask in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> dougl: apt-cache search libapache2-mod-auth
<mekon> do you know any meaningful method of disabling gdm/kdm from autostart?
<Bray90820_> Is there any way to incres the size of the close mnimize and maxamize buttons
<Beldar> !text | mekon
<ubottu> mekon: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Beldar> mekon, Not sure why you would disable those, what is the end goal?
<phunyguy> Beldar: probably graphics issues.
<mekon> Beldar: i like look of text mode
<Beldar> mekon, So the bots message fits your needs?
<mekon> Beldar: i try it bu i discover another way apt-get autoremove --purge kdm lightdm working as i expect
<usr13> mekon: Yea, remove the packages to permanently stop them.
<usr13> mekon: But you can just dissable them and not remove, (if you want).
<mekon> usr13: i try just stopping them but without result
<mekon> usr13: after removing gdm/kdm there is need to install xinit and evrething working very well
<john96> unity launcher/notification bar not appearing after reboot in ubuntu 13.10... any ideas?
<Bray90820_> Is there any way to incres the size of the close mnimize and maxamize buttons
<kaneko> Hi everibody! somebody i have a problem with "erlang-wx"
<kaneko> did somebidy know that?
<kaneko> i try to install wings3D
<kaneko> and the computer told me i need "erlang-wx" but he can't install it!
<kaneko> please i needyour help
<kaneko> !!
<kaneko> please people!!
<mekon> do not help him
<mekon> kill him!
<kaneko> why?
<john96> unity launcher/notification bar is not present after reboot in ubuntu 13.10... any ideas?
<kaneko> méTcon toi
<usr13> mekon: You could also edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and go the kernel that you boot to and change  "quiet splash" to text and then do sudo update-grub
<pi-> How can I redirect incoming web traffic (says someone on the cloud points their browser to http://mysite) to localhost:8080?
<usr13> mekon:  I think that is old instructions, now we edit; /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<usr13> pi-: Well, you could do it on your router
<usr13> pi-: (It depends on your network configuration and where you want to redirect the requests from.)
<pi-> This is a VPS on Digital Ocean...
<qin> pi-: ...and you have Ubuntu desktop?
<pi-> No, it's Ubuntu server
<dontaskcece> with a  frequently disconnect (per ~5 min) , duplicity didn't works so well. I can only use rsync ,but no way to encryp
<usr13> pi-: Are you running apache2?
<pi-> Currently no, just node.js to serve pages
<usr13> pi-: Well, I for one, am unclear as to what you want to do.  You want to redirect *what* incoming traffic?
<usr13> pi-: Normally, if you want a server to listen on a particular port, you tell it to listen on that port.  If port forwarding is done, it is done on the router that is in front of it.  As far as a VPS, well I don't know what you do about it.
<pi-> I think the problem is that Node.js has to run my script as root if it is to receive on Port < 1024 (specifically port 80)
<pi-> So the proper way to do it is to run another process as root that forwards traffic to say Port 8080
<qin> pi-: http://proghowto.com/iptables-redirect-port-80-to-port-8080 if it is really the case
<pi-> Thanks qin!
<Bray90820_> is there a way to incress the close and maxamize buttons
<qin> pi-: or install Apache and use virtual server for node.js
<Bray90820_> th size of them
<pi-> qin: is there any particular benefits of using Apache or nginx over your link? (I've been told both can accomplish what I'm looking for, but your link is super neat as it is only three lines)
<qin> Bray90820_: use different theme or use Alt-Space combo. You mean in gnome?
<Bray90820_> qin: i can't use alt+spae very well on a touch screen
<qin> pi-: more overhead... it depense if you want to extend your server
<qin> Bray90820_: my bad...
<pi-> You mean to accept incoming connections on different ports?
<Bray90820_> :P
<Bray90820_> qin: what would you suggets i do
<qin> Bray90820_: there is "aspect_ratio" value in metacity-theme-3.xml
<Bray90820_> qin: I'll hve a look thanks
<tiblock> Hi. Where i can see list of all shortcuts, like "ll" for "ls -l"?
<Skaag> I just installed the 'gem' package, but running 'gem' says it's not found... any ideas?
<DJ_U|Laptop> what the heck?
<geirha> Skaag: pd-gem
<geirha> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Skaag> geirha: what's pd-gem?
<DJ_U|Laptop> One of the more interesting "netsplits" I've seen in awhile.  :/
<Skaag> damn, I understand what I've done wrong
<Skaag> I'm looking for ruby-gem
<Skaag> :)
<geirha> :)
<geirha> Skaag: dpkg -L packagename   to see a liast of the installed files of a package you've installed
<cutchyacokov> Hello. I'm trying to install 13.04 on my eee 701, is it just me or is there no available non-pae kernel despite the fact that there is non-pae install media available?
<ORA> hi
<usr13> Dj_FlyBy: YOu still there?
<qin> cutchyacokov: Lubuntu?
<cutchyacokov> qin: Ubuntu 13.04 mini image, alternate install media without the PAE requirement
<cutchyacokov> qin: Actually it might be 12.04, sec
<qin> 13.04 is eol, me thinks
<k1l_> yep it is
<cutchyacokov> qin: yeah 12.04, sorry
<k1l_> and since 12.04 all ubuntu releases have PAE required, iirc
<cutchyacokov> k1l_: Then why do they offer a non-pae iso? Just as a tease?
<k1l_> do they?
<cutchyacokov> k1l_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/
<cutchyacokov> k1l_: i386 (generic, non-PAE)
<k1l_> well, i meant "after" 12.04. sorry for that
<cutchyacokov> k1l_: ah, ok so the linux-image-generic-lts-quantal may wor? I'm having trouble finding the right one
<cutchyacokov> work*
<kamil_> are you here cap_nuker
<windows> hi
<elbixo2> Hi all
<k1l_> cutchyacokov: i dont think the LTS backport kernel will have non-PAE
<kostkon> cutchyacokov, that's pae enabled
<cutchyacokov> k1l_, kostkon: I don't see any in the list that say backports, do either of you know whioch one I should choose? or do I have to exit the installer and install the kernel manually?
<windows> I use kubuntu 13.10 and after one week of using plasma panel starts to be crazy it slow down my laptop to the maximum its hard to move mouse  any help ????
<k1l_> cutchyacokov: the kernel you just named is from the enablement stack. that are backport kernels from the recent ubuntu releases to get newer kernels into the lts.
<kostkon> cutchyacokov, i don't think the hwe kernels reside in backports.
<k1l_> cutchyacokov: go with the standard 12.04 kernel.
<cutchyacokov> kostkon: Ah, I see an hwe option, is that the one without pae?
<cutchyacokov> k1l_: Whwn I did the regular install it failed, that's why I'm trying the expert install
<kostkon> cutchyacokov, no, the backported quantal kernel   hwe is this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wotan147> I try to follow that tutorial about writing linux driver http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/drivers_linux but it fails at the very begining with "no rules to target modules"
<wotan147> any idea?
<Jordan_U> wotan147: Using an almost decade old guide to try to write a kernel driver is going to give you many more problems than that.
<TimRiker> argh... upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and I can't seem to get apache 2.4 to select php files with multiviews. I drop phpinfo.php in /var/www and http://localhost/phpinfo.php works, but http://localhost/phpinfo does not. There is an index.html and http://localhost/ works, as does http://localhost/index.html and http://localhost/index
<rosco_y> what are the default video drivers used with ubuntu 13.10?
<wotan147> Jordan_U do you know about a more up-to-date, ubuntu foccussed tutorial ?
<rosco_y> I'm thinking of trying the native drivers for my NVIDIA card, but I want to be able to revert to these default drivers if it doesn't work out for me.
<Jordan_U> wotan147: What is your end goal?
<pietro10> Hi. Playing with the KVM with virt-manager; how do i get it to not capture my keyboard input when I move my mouse into the virtual screen? I use a screen magnifier and it's annoying when what I type doesn't go into the active program because the VM took the keyboard. Thanks.
<wotan147> Jordan_U The very end goal would be to make a very small and simple electornic device with arduino or something that for instance send Infra Red signals to Hifi System. I would build it, and then write a driver for linux to control it when it is hanged to the usb port. Then I would be able to write graphical application that uses the device
<wotan147> but right now, the goal would be only the learn the very basic of driver writing starting with the compilation chain. that is why I thought the guide was good
<Jordan_U> wotan147: Try asking in ##kernel, after reading their channel's topic (which includes links to http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/ among other things). You're not going to find anything particularly Ubuntu specific about writing a kernel module.
<Jordan_U> wotan147: And it's always best to state your end goal first, for example after asking about your end goal in #kernel you may find that someone suggests an existing hardware interface you could make your Arduino use, that would be more reliable and easier to use than a completely home grown solution.
<wotan147> Jordan_U Allright, thank you. I will read this doc then
<Jordan_U> wotan147: You're welcome.
<q0> is it anatomically possible to go ankle deep ?
<Jordan_U> q0: I think you're in the wrong channel :)
<q0> sorry
<deception> Does the standard Ubuntu Desktop install ISO have the ability to boot from UEFI?
<himcesjf> deception: Hey did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
<LvM_> Hi guys
<Eisen_> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu 12.10 and Wacom Intuos support?
<deception> himcesjf, >=12.04.2 Supports it, Thanks!
<Beldar> Eisen_, Address the actual issue for help.
<LvM_> quick question: I just downloaded lubuntu and I was directed to a torrent link (bcz it will save money on the bandswitch of their server or something like that), there is not something similar on ubuntu? Or does ubuntu does mind about direct download link?
<kostkon> !torrents | LvM_
<ubottu> LvM_: Saucy can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/server/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<LvM_> Thank you !
<OerHeks> LvM_, as long it is the real torrent > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<combinatoric> sometimes if you're using a torrent you should mdsum5 the file to make sure it's genuine
<LvM_> okok, I ll google what it means, thanks for your help guys
<kostkon> !md5sum | LvM_
<ubottu> LvM_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LvM_> nice, thanks <3
<apb1963> Could someone run dhcpdump on their machine and tell me if you're sending out continual bootp requests (about every 15 seconds or )?  That's what my machine does and I'd like to know if anyone else is seeing this as well (and doesn't know it).
<Ryan_> join #openwrt
<robi2> hola
<robi2> !list
<ubottu> robi2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alejandro> quit
<Chris23482098023> yes
<Chris23482098023> just me derping alone in here
<Bauer> hey, can anyone help me? I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my notebook, I copyed the iso into my formated usb disk, tried booting form the usb, and it gave me the error, when booting :  remove disk or midia. press any key to continue
<willwh> Bauer: is usb-hdd set as a your boot priority in bios?
<Beldar> Bauer, Was this copy a dd or a app?
<willwh> is this a new notebook? does it have uefi?
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<Bauer> the usb is set as my boot priority in bios
<cyber> Bauer: you know why?
<cyber> Bauer: because fuck systemd
<Bauer> i downloaded the ubuntu frm the site and copied to the pen drive
<cyber> Bauer: FUCK systemd
<Bauer> willwh it's kind of a new notebook, it has uefi,
<SuperLag> cyber: shut UP already. Seriously.
<cyber> fuck uefi too
<Beldar> Bauer, How did you copy it, and have you checked the md5sum?
<cyber> SuperLag: uefi sucks
<veke> Hello all with sshfs
<veke> i get a lot of BUG reports
<Bauer> Beldar, i just copied it from my windows desktop, i haven't checked the md5sum
<veke> plus "ls -al" gets "Killed"
<willwh> Bauer: you just copied the ISO on the usb stick?
<Beldar> Bauer, You would use a app to load the usb, like unetbootin is one.
<willwh> that won't work
<Bauer> willwh yes
<willwh> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<SuperLag> why hasn't some op kicked cyber the troll already? They do for every other off-topic violation.
<willwh> I assume it's win8 on there atm?
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<willwh> cyber: watch your language thanks
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<veke> pussy?
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<Bauer> willwh i uninstalled the win8 from notebook and installed win7
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<SuperLag> ~ops
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<willwh> guys just /ignore cyber
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<willwh> problem solved
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<Bauer> Beldar will try donwloading that then
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<dmarr> trolly bollys
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<Chris23482098023> i second you shutting up
<willwh> and if you haven't, /ignore cyber
<willwh> :)
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<dmarr> Chris23482098023: can you shorten your name
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<willwh> Bauer: you probably still have UEFI enabled
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<willwh> and secureboot?
<erry> cyber, that would be enough
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<cyber> Whatever anyone else might say, Linux IS about choice.
<cyber> Debian is the anti-redhat. Fuck systemd, please second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<Bauer> willwh i tried disabling secureboot and UEFI
<erry> we saw it the first time
<cyber> willwh: sorry for saying "systemd"
<cyber> willwh: systemd is bad language
<Bauer> willwh it still doesnt work
<cyber> willwh: is correct, systemd IS a curse.
<willwh> Bauer: because you have an ISO on the usb stick
<willwh> you need to use pendrivelinux or something similar (if you're in windows) to write the ISO image properly to a usb stick
<willwh> not just drop the ISO on to the stick
<tharkun> cyber: Nice, but still keep it on the apropiate channel. Write down some facts and state  your case.
<OerHeks> cyber please stop the rant and keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<Bauer> willwh oh, ill try it then
<Bauer> will thx
<Dylan> Yao.
<willwh> np
<Dylan> Anyone around?
<willwh> yes
<greeter> there is indeed
<Dylan> Word.
<Dylan> I could use a little Ubuntu installation help.
<willwh> new win8 laptop? ;)
<Dylan> Old Win7.
<willwh> oh
<willwh> what's the problem?
<Dylan> Well, HOPEFULLY I'm done with the problems.
<willwh> ok
<Dylan> I just need some advice on partitioning.
<willwh> I have 5min
<SuperLag> New 'buntu is awesome. 14.04 is going to rock the house even better than 13.10 already does :)
<willwh> Dylan: ok
<SuperLag> Dylan: have you worked Linux before?
<willwh> I go with a seperate /home/ and /usr/ partitions on my boxes
<Dylan> Basically, I want to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu, and I want Ubuntu to be the main OS.
<willwh> partition*
<Dylan> Yea, been using Ubuntu for the last 3 years.
<willwh> ok
<Dylan> Although I'm not good enough at it to understand what you just said there.
<usr13> Dylan: So how much space to you have set aside for Ubuntu?
<willwh> I would go 3/4 ext4, and 1/4 of the disk as ntfs
<Dylan> I got a 500 GB harddrive, and I want to give Windows just enough space to run without dying.
<willwh> eesh
<willwh> that's not a good idea
<Dylan> Why not?
<willwh> windows *likes* to have lots of disk space for swap
<willwh> (10%)
<tharkun> Dylan: Let windows pick its own partition. Then install ubuntu and tell grub to boot it first. Windows is picky about not beeing installed first
<willwh> and it runs like mince without it
<Dylan> Okay, then give it that 10%.
<Dylan> That's what I meant. What's the minimum to give Windows, then?
<usr13> Dylan: Then 100G or less for Win7 and the rest for Ubuntu?
<willwh> I'd even just do 75G for windows
<willwh> depends what you are installing
<Dylan> Sounds good to me.
<Dylan> 75 GB it is.
<Dylan> I only have 200 GB backed up.
<willwh> nice k
<willwh> alright I'm outta here
<usr13> Dylan: What do you  mean, you have 200 GB backed up?
<Dylan> The reason I reformatted with Windows was because there's an online webinar platform that doesn't support Ubuntu that I need to use for business.
<willwh> you can hilight me if you're stuck and I'll msg you back later (this irssi client is connected 24/7) - irssinotifier ftw
<Dylan> Great, thanks willwh.
<Dylan> usr13: Before I formatted the computer, I backed everything up.
<Dylan> usr13: It's 200GB worth of stuff.
<willwh> the contents of his backups == 200g
<UltimateNate> elbixo3: Please don't send a NOTICE to the channel
<willwh> and I'm out o/
<elbixo3> sorry
<usr13> Dylan: How many drives do you have in this computer?
<Dylan> 1
<usr13> Dylan: How then can you leave less than 100G for Win7 when you just backed up 200G?
<usr13> Dylan: Did you back it up, or move it off?
<Dylan> I'm confused.
<Dylan> I backed it up on an external drive.
<mstrx> wow, last time I was here there was like 500 souls in here :) must be getting old
<usr13> Dylan: Me too ;)
<Dylan> My computers HD is 500GB.
<usr13> Dylan: Oh.  So you moved it off, (to an external drive).  Ok.
<Dylan> Exactly.
<usr13> gotcha
<Dylan> And I want ubuntu back on my computer so I can put all that stuff back and get on with my life.
<usr13> Dylan: Well you should be good to go then.
<Dylan> I'm loading up 12.04 from a boot DVD that I made,
<Dylan> and I don't know how to handle the partitions.
<Dylan> What do I click where to do what I said I wanted to do.
<usr13> Dylan: Well, you can do the auto partition thing and it will just make hda5 a big partition and install Ubuntu on it.
<Dylan> How do I do that?
<elbixo3> can someone send me a notice?
<usr13> Dylan: But I usually use a gparted bootable CD and just set aside a certain amount of free (unpartitioned) space for the linux install.  *(But that's just me...)
<Dylan> usr13: You're talking slightly over my head here.
<Dylan> usr13: My computer and Ubuntu knowledge it pretty patchwork.
<elbixo3> Dylan, usr13 send me a notice plz
<mstrx> "What do I click where to do what I said I wanted to do."  <-- :)
<Dylan> elbixo3: I don't know how.
<teward> elbixo3: try another channel for testing your IRC client please
<Dylan> mstrx: Exactly.
<usr13> Dylan: When you get to the part where it asks about where to install, you will need to take over and shrink the largest one, (the Win7 main partition), shrink it small enough so that you have 300G + free.
<mstrx> Dylan, problems?
<Dylan> mstrx: usr13 is helpin' me out.
<mstrx> k
<Dylan> usr13: So I just leave all the other partitions alone?
<usr13> Dylan: Or you can boot into the "Try Ubuntu" option and bring up gparted, (the partition manager), and do it there and then you will also see an option to install.  That may be easist.
<mstrx> :D
<usr13> I gotta go
<Dylan> usr13: And create ONE new partition for Ubuntu?
<Dylan> Dammit.
<zc_> Is it possible to make dash keep search keyword when switching lens?
<Dylan> mstrx: Can I ask you for help, then?
<mmhun> So I'm getting a weird issue with sshing. I'm on box 1 and I'm trying to ssh to a remote server (call it A) and I can't. I can however ssh to server B from box 1. I can also ssh to servers A & B from box 2. Both box 1 & box 2 are on the same network (as far as I can tell). I don't even know how to troubleshoot. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!
<mstrx> omg, this channel is the shit!
<compdoc> glad you like it
<Dylan> usr13 just left me. Anyone else able to help me out with partitioning?
<ck1989> ooh what are we partitioning
<mstrx> ladies
<Dylan> The ladies will be partitioned AFTER the harddrive.
<Beldar> Dylan, You have windows imaged/cloned if important?
<Dylan> Beldar: I don't follow. What do you mean?
<mstrx> vg
<Beldar> Dylan, Image and clone are common terms. Can you replace what you have if it bricks?
<VlanX> I have hard time finding a straight forward tutorial for disabling journaling on ext4... can anyone help me out?
<Dylan> Beldar: I'm familiar with them but not enough to know exactly what you mean. Do you mean do I have things backed up? Yes.
<Dylan> Beldar: I JUST reformatted my computer, so it's factory setting.
<Beldar> Dylan, Cool, just a syntax thing. This must still be a uefi partition table and got right?
<Beldar> uefi right*
<Dylan> uefi?
<Dylan> Okay, I'll explain my situation again to be clear:
<Dylan> I had Ubuntu before, needed Windows, decided to reformat in order to dual boot both Windows 7 and Ubuntu;
<Dylan> I've reformatted and got Win 7 working, now I want to dual boot Ubuntu and make sure I get the partitions cut up right.
<Dylan> I want Ubuntu to be my main OS, with Windows having just enough partition to function (prob. 75 gigs).
<Beldar> Dylan, That is all understandable. Does W7 show in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> VlanX: Why do you want to disable journaling?
<Dylan> Now I've got a 12.04 Boot Disk ready that works, and I wanted to come in and ask and make sure I do the partitions right.
<Dylan> Beldar: There is no Ubuntu, yet. I haven't installed it.
<mstrx> favorite vim 256 color terminal colorscheme?
<VlanX> Jordan_U: I have an SSD, and I plan on running many VM's on it
<Beldar> Dylan, Open gparted in the live enviroment see what the HD looks like there.
<mstrx> molokai
<VlanX> Jordan_U: so I'm afraid the IO might cripple my poor SSD
<Dylan> Can you open that in Windows? And I wrote down what the partitions look like before.
<Dylan> Do you want me to type them out?
<Beldar> Dylan, Are you in the booted ubuntu disc/usb?
<mici> Dylan: doesnt the install give a choice of installing ubuntu alongside windows and then give a slider where you can adjust partition sizes?
<Dylan> No. I'm in Windows right now.
<Jordan_U> VlanX: SSD's do wear leveling, so the small writes from journaling are basically insignificant.
<Dylan> mici: YES! Now I want to make sure I do it correctly so I don't screw anything up!
<Beldar> Dylan, You need to be on the live cd/usb to confirm stuff.
<Jordan_U> VlanX: Why do you think disabling journaling will improve performance?
<Dylan> Beldar: I was on the live cd, wrote down what I saw about the partitions, then rebooted back into Windows.
<mici> Dylan: it cant go wrong it is just a slider :) unless you want more than just ubuntu+windows
<Dylan> mici: Sure it can, if I don't give Windows enough space.
<Beldar> Dylan, good way to mess up to be honest. Especially when I suspect you are still uefi.
<VlanX> Jordan_U: it's for the first thing you said
<Dylan> I saw 4 partitions.
<SuperLag> VlanX: I have 3 SSDs in my ThinkPad W530. No extra config for them. I have 110+ VMs. I'm using it exactly like what you're describing. Journaling enabled. No issues. We're talking *heavy* usage. Typically 4 VMs simultaneously. Had this SSD for VMs for ~2 years. Absolutely no issues.
<kc9iid> Dylan, dual boot ubuntu and win is easy, if you have the option during install to install ubuntu alongside win7
<Dylan> Two were Windows 7 (loader)'s, one a Windows Recovery Environment (loader), and one with no name.
<Dylan> kc9iid: If it were easy I'd be done by now.
<kc9iid> Dylan, have you tried to install ubuntu from the live cd yet?
<SuperLag> VlanX: I mention all that to say... listen to Jordan_U. He's right. Also, I have practical experience doing what you're planning on. It works.
<Dylan> kc9iid: You're going to be about the 7th person I've explained this to in the last 15 minutes.
<VlanX> SuperLag: 110 VM's?? holy shit
<VlanX> well if you say so I'll trust you
<VlanX> thanks for sharing your experience
<SuperLag> VlanX: it's a 960GB SSD.
<Jordan_U> VlanX: http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/01/ssds-journaling-and-noatimerelatime/
<SynrG> curse you, broadcom.
<SuperLag> VlanX: Not all of them are full clones, many are linked. I'm using VMware Workstation 10.
<Dylan> I'm sorry I'm getting impatient, but I feel like everyone is talking to me here long enough to make me think I'm going to get some help then someone else starts talking to me and I have to start over.
<mici> dylan: windows makes two and i bet the other two are recovery partitions. when ubuntu install comes uo with the slider just slide it so that you are happy with windowa partion size. you dont need to manually shrink the windows partiyion because the installer does it for you
<SynrG> i have a 12.04+mac image, boots fine from USB on this MacBook Air, connect to my wireless network, then start the installer, and bam, kernel oopses in the wl driver, connection is lost and the install hangs forever.\
<VlanX> Jordan_U: Interesting piece of parer aswell. Thanks for the share!
<mici> sorry for wonky txt im on phone
<Dylan> mici: No problem.
<kc9iid> Dylan, well ere it is. If you see a slider after choosing to install ubuntu alongside win7, the you can move it to adjust win7/ubuntu partition size, then installer will do everything else for you.
<Dylan> kc9iid and mici: Okay, great thanks. I'm going to go try it out and see what happens.
<Dylan> If I'm back in a minute you'll know it didn't work.
<SynrG> if i boot the live image, quickly disable wireless ... blacklist wl, add brcmsmac to /etc/modules, and re-enable wireless ... the wl module seems to be loaded anyway :/
<kc9iid> as long as you don't got past this screen, you can always quit/back up to stop install
<Dylan> A'ight, I'm going in.
<kc9iid> without changing anything
<Jordan_U> VlanX: You're welcome.
<SynrG> no, wait. when i re-enable wireless after blacklisting wl, brcmsmac is indeed loaded.
<SynrG> somehow in my last attempt, in spite of the blacklist, wl *was* loaded and oopsed in the same place. not sure i understand where i misstepped
<SynrG> ahhh, here it is again.
<SynrG> does the installer *force* wl to be loaded, even though it is blacklisted in the live system?
<SynrG> that's so braindead.
<SynrG> that is in fact what it looks like from dmesg.
<SynrG> ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : eth0 Scan_results error (-22)
<SynrG> BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ... etc.
<yeats> SynrG: the installer knows nothing about the configuration on the live system
<SynrG> yeats: yeah. is it running a separate kernel using uml or so?
<SynrG> yeats: anyway. how do i convince the installer to not use wl, since it is blocking me from going any further?
<SynrG> i have to hand the laptop back to its owner who is being picked up and driven home in 5 minutes too :/
<yeats> SynrG: I usually just plug in via ethernet when I'm dealing with a broadcom card (during installation)
#ubuntu 2014-03-12
<SynrG> yeats: macbook air. ...
<SynrG> no ethernet
<SynrG> too thin. can't physically accommodate the connector for it
<yeats> SynrG: no dongle?
<SynrG> noep
<_Tristan> Yo, anybody know how I can install grub without efi? It really wants efi, but it doesn't work.
<yeats> SynrG: the installer only contains free and open source software, so it's really a "broadcom is closed source" issue
<SynrG> yeats: you sure? this is the +mac variant of the installer
<SynrG> sure as heck seems it loads wl and it works fine for a while ...
<Jordan_U> !details | _Tristan
<SynrG> the live image, at least
<ubottu> _Tristan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yeats> SynrG: I've never installed on a Mac, but Ubuntu can't legally include proprietary drivers (though it can download and install them during installation)
<_Tristan> I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04. When I reinstall grub without efi I get ubuntu. When I reinstall grub with efi I get bootloops, which is a fruitloops knockoff.
<SynrG> yeats: lsmod confirms wl is loaded shortly after the live system boots
<SynrG> yeats: i'm able to connect to my wireless network and remain connected only as long as i don't start the installer :/
<Dj_FlyBy> got a headless 12.04 server and I am trying to access the www directories via smb but it appears to be read only as I am unable to save anything to the folders I set all permissions properly (think it has to do with /var/www/* being owned by root). uploading edited www files via ftp over the local network is getting tiresome. Is there a safe wayto share my /var/www/* via smb?
<Dylan> Back.
<Dylan> There is no slidebar.
<SynrG> yeats: btw. this isn't my first bbq ... :) debian developer, former lead of the debian-eeepc project, etc. i'm well acquainted with non-free licensing issues ...
<Dylan> mici or kc9iid: you guys still here?
<kamil_> hello
<SynrG> i'd happily ditch brcmsmac if i could, but i strongly suspect the "+mac" iso actually deliberately includes and prefers wl because that's what's considered "best for macs"
<yeats> SynrG: okay - I wasn't assuming anything either way ;-)
<kamil_> morning ubuntu serev
<SynrG> er, ditch *wl* and use brcmsmac
<OerHeks> SynrG, what if you start the live environment first, then install ? maybe the connection stays alive
<yeats> SynrG: have you consulted this page?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SynrG> OerHeks: that's what i've been saying i've been doing all along
<kamil_> hey yeats may i ask you ?
<SynrG> i've tried both starting the live environment and connecting to wifi, and not connecting ...
<Dylan> Dammit. Anyone able to help me with installing Ubuntu and dealing with partitions?
<Jordan_U> SynrG: The one and only difference between the +mac iso and non +mac iso is that the +mac iso has the EFI loader *removed*.
<yeats> kamil_: just ask your question to the channel - if someone can help - they'll respond
<SynrG> blacklisting, and not blacklisting (in the live system)
<SynrG> Jordan_U: i see. thanks
<Jordan_U> SynrG: You're welcome.
<kamil_> what the different beetwen xchat and irc standard ?
<Dylan> I'm installing Ubuntu with a dual boot and I'm unsure how to handle the partitioning. I need to make a partition for Ubuntu while leaving enough space for Win 7.
<mici> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150550/installing-ubuntu-with-windows-which-is-left-and-right-when-allocating-space
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: So if you install the grub-pc package, Ubuntu boots correctly?
<Dylan> Ah, mici is still here.
<mici> Dylan that link has an image of the slider im talking about
<SynrG> Jordan_U: any idea why wl is forced here?
<Dylan> mici: I'm not getting that slider.
<Dylan> mici: I'm on the live CD right now and I took a screen shot.
<Dylan> Any way I can send it to you?
<kamil_> what the different ma ??
<SynrG> this flies in the face of "ubuntu can't legally include it"
<daftykins> Dylan: upload images to somewhere like imagebin
<daftykins> or imgur.com
<daftykins> or any of a whole host of choices
<Jordan_U> SynrG: You tried passing blacklist=foo as a kernel parameter?
<Jordan_U> SynrG: Rather it appears like the proper form is foo.blacklist=yes .
<leptone_> hello i am trying to install LyX Document Processor throught the USC and i keep getting this error:
<leptone_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imagemagick/imagemagick-common_6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.2_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imagemagick/libmagickcore4_6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.2_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imagemagick/libmagickwand4_6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.2_i386.deb 404  Not Found 
<adam___> acpi_listen doesn't output anything
<Jordan_U> leptone_: sudo apt-get update
<kamil_> hey yeats may i ask you ?
<yeats> kamil_: I don't know the answer to your question, and it's really not Ubuntu support
<htcm7> Hey is there a channel specific for ubuntu touch?
<yeats> !phone | htcm7
<ubottu> htcm7: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<SynrG> Jordan_U: ok. a) the owner and her macbook air have left the building. b) no, i didn't, but it wasn't obvious how to get the grub-efi's attention at boot. seemed to go strait to booting right after selecting from rEFInd
<adam___> acpi_listen doesn't output anything
<htcm7> thx
<SynrG> Jordan_U: and c) the owner's Dad says "yes, there is an ethernet dongle, and i can send it with her next time"
<yeats> !pm | kamil_
<ubottu> kamil_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<heath> trying to start emacs as a deamon in ubuntu, what's the recommended method for starting emacs as a startup service in ubuntu?
<heath> ubottu: !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<SynrG> so assuming next time i can get grub's attention and append wl.blacklist=yes, i will and then we'll even install over ethernet if need be.
<kamil_> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<SynrG> yeats, Jordan_U (and anyone else i may have overlooked): thanks :) until next time ...
 * SynrG waves
<yeats> SynrG: best of luck
<kamil_> i hve trouble with changing folder access directory
<king_> hi linux mint chat is rubbish the ops are always on and they are stricked
<king_> hello
<king_> hello
<[RO]Daniel> you are using linux mint and you decided to get help from here? :)) hello btw
<rawfodog> hi, I made a bookmark to an ftp server in nautilus. I was wondering where that symlink is made so I can use the short cut to get into that place (rather than enter the creds in terminal)
<demianb> Haha.
<hitsujiTMO> king_: this is ubuntu support, not a chat channel
<king_> no just feed up of linux mint chat thing
<rawfodog> answer my question you trolls
<demianb> I would suggest making a backup of your /home, then restoring your files and settigs after installing Ubuntu. ;)
<king_> hitsujitmo what is your chat channnel
<king_> hitsujitmo what is your chat channnel
<humbag_> king_: have you been to #defocus ?
<king_> no
<humbag_> it is a silly place
<hitsujiTMO> king_: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff
<king_> humbag linuxmint things are a silly place
<haT> hello
<king_> hitsujitmo thanks
<haT> i need help with something
<haT> guys, how do i modify a systemd file ?
<Jordan_U> haT: What systemd file are you trying to modify and why?
<haT> the logind.conf
<haT> when i close the lid of my laptop it doesn't hibernate
<Jordan_U> haT: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<haT> as a matter of fact am using the xubuntu saucy
<king_> haT is it saucy
<haT> yes, xubuntu saucy
<Jordan_U> haT: You can edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf like any other text file. Since it's root owned, you will need to use sudo or gksudo, for example "gksudo /etc/systemd/logind.conf". Of course you should also backup the current contents first.
<Jordan_U> haT: Sorry, "gksudo gedit /etc/systemd/logind.conf".
<haT> i have tried
<violinuxer> ubuntu saucy? dang, i remember the days of hardy, gutsy, and fiesty :) boy ubuntu has gone a long way since then :)
<haT> yea..
<Jordan_U> !details | haT
<ubottu> haT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<king_> lol
<haT> i started using ubuntu since December and i love it
<haT> i have tried sudo
<haT> even when i manage to modify it it doesn't save
<Jordan_U> haT: What is the exact command you ran? What error message did you recieve when you tried to save?
<haT> so i have to get out without saving
<haT>  sudo vim /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<morph4me> sudo -i to root
<haT> hmm.......
<haT> let me try that
<Jordan_U> morph4me: haT: Please don't suggest starting a full root shell when it's not needed, as is the case here.
<Jordan_U> haT: And what error message do you get when you try to ":w"?
<pack^> I always tell people who have a hard time with command line to download Midnight Commander (mc) and use it to edit files and file properties as well as change groups etc.
<haT> nope.. i am still new to linux and i don't what is w
<haT> haha
<haT> morph
<haT> thanks
<haT> sudo i worked
<haT> sudo -i
<xtarxcream> Hey guys
<Jordan_U> haT: No, something else worked. sudo -i didn't change your ability to save the file any more than running vim via sudo would.
<haT> :|
<Jordan_U> haT: Then you shouldn't be using vim yet. Try "gksudo gedit /etc/systemd/logind.conf" for a GUI editor or "sudo nano /etc/systemd/logind.conf" for a simpler terminal based editor.
<xtarxcream> got a quick question bout unity, was wondering if there was a way to modify the dash launcher icon
<haT> 0_o
<haT> Jordan, how do i get out sudo
<Jordan_U> haT: exit
<haT> just type exit ?
<haT> didn't work
<morph4me> exit followed by hitting enter
<haT> i did
<Jordan_U> haT: What does the bottom line of your terminal currently show?
<haT> root@paa-ThinkPad-X201:/etc/systemd# exit
<haT> exit
<haT> when i typed exit
<haT> it printed out exit
<haT> ohh
<Jordan_U> haT: Yes, and now you're at a '$' prompt, correct?
<haT> ok now it works
<haT> yes
<haT> damn linux kicks ass
<Jordan_U> haT: Try "gksudo gedit /etc/systemd/logind.conf" and you will find that you will be able to modify the file via gedit that way.
<haT> ok i will do it right now
<haT> gksudo is currently not installed
<haT> is it a must that i download it ?
<haT> is it needed /
<haT> ?
<haT> where did Jordan_U and morph4me go ?
<morph4me> haT you can get there with this as well ,... just don't forget to save sudo - i  gedit /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<haT> i did saved
<t0rkvam3do> good night
<haT> hmm...
<morph4me> k then get out of root  and type  gedit /etc/systemd/logind.conf ...it should ask to reload
<kamil_> someone help me
<haT> ok
<ACCBiggz> Priority: LOW; 13.10 - Flash player in chromium browser begins wonky (http://imgur.com/JyOgmAm), but once video actually plays it's fine. Thinking I should just leave it, but it's irritating.
<xtarxcream> If anyone can gimme a hand w unity 7, send me a ping please.
<Jordan_U> morph4me: The commands you are giving are incorrect. Please try to be more careful when giving instructions.
<Beldar> ACCBiggz, I don't use it ir chrome, however the latter has a onboard more up to date flash.
<Beldar> or*
<morph4me> Jordan sudo -i gedit would open that as root
<Jordan_U> haT: If you want to use gedit rather than nano, then yes, you should install gksu/gksudo.
<ACCBiggz> Beldar: When I loaded chromium it had no flash in plugins. I began by getting pepperflash, but it didn't complete all the way. Thus, I installed regular flash to get to this point.
<haT> ok i managed to open it with vim
<Jordan_U> morph4me: You should not run GUI commands as root using anything other than gksudo/gksu.
<Jordan_U> haT: But you don't know how to use vim.
<haT> ohh ok..
<Beldar> ACCBiggz, Flash from the repos is just older.
<haT> guess nano would be good
<morph4me> yes Jordan_U well aware
<Jordan_U> morph4me: Then why did you give advice which contradicted that knowledge?
<Jordan_U> haT: "sudo nano /etc/systemd/logind.conf" will open the file in nano, a simple terminal based text editor.
<haT> guys, guys.. it doesn't matter
<haT> we learn from our mistake
<mici> btw why is gksudo important when sudoing gui apps?
<haT> somebody gives you an advice, you try and if that screws you up then you've learned your lesson
<Jordan_U> haT: If you want to learn how to use vim, "vimtutor" is a great introduction.
<haT> ok
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | mici
#ubuntu 2014-03-15
<EndymionM> That'd be defined as "The Plan", yep.
<gmachine_24> what does this mean Mode #ubuntu +o IdleOne by ChanServ
<ActionParsnip> j0lz: of plex. Another great solution.
<j0lz> gmachine_24, a bit of both I am looking at something like this except it was a web gui for making playlists and that type of thing http://www.opensourcecms.com/scripts/details.php?scriptid=322&name=Podcast%20Generator
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: means that idleone put his op hat on and is about to lay the smack down
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: thank you. :-)
<IdleOne> actually, I invited the log bot back in
<gmachine_24> j0lz: you want to make a podcast?
<EndymionM> Who doesn't want to make a podcast?
<j0lz> ActionParsnip, yes I like the look of plex
<gmachine_24> EndymionM: :-) me.
<j0lz> yes i have been thinking about it gmachine_24
<EndymionM> gmachine_24: Then there's probably something wrong with you.  Get inspired and have a message to share with the world.
<nikolam> EndymionM, I better like isolating such old apps completely. (if I understood right, that is x86 DOS application). I would run it inside Virtualbox and treat it as separate machine if possible.
<buchmann> e aí?
<gmachine_24> j0lz: at home I used slim server for years until it was acquired by logitech and became logitech media server - because I have a nice-sounding logitech player I still use it
<gmachine_24> EndymionM: oh there's no doubt something is wrong with me. :-)
<nikolam> Or run Dosbox with underprivileged account
<gmachine_24> j0lz: I also use MediaTomb - which is kind of cumbersome depending on what you're trying to stream to
<gmachine_24> but not for music - for video
<j0lz> gmachine_24, I remember the logitech media center it was really nice interface
<gmachine_24> j0lz: yes, they inherited that from slim server
<EndymionM> nikolam: That makes it a pain the rear to maintain save files.
<thoonai> llutz: thanks gtg
<raj__> how to check in bash script if first char of string is '/' & modify it to 'xx'?
<daftykins> #bash
<gmachine_24> j0lz: have been playing with the idea of using musicip with the logitech software to create playlists ... but I've never been a big fan of playlists.... so it just kind of sits there
<j0lz> gmachine_24, I spend more time wading through the music I have to find and play than I am comfortable with
<Guye_Alvarez> How can i install Jdownloader in Ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Guye_Alvarez, ask the other channel
<gmachine_24> j0lz: yeah, and it only gets worse as you add more music . . .
<ubottu> Guye_Alvarez, ask the other channel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<gmachine_24> j0lz: which is one reason I'm interested in musicip
<nikolam> EndymionM, not if you do zfs send or btrfs send of whole Virtualbox volumes. Then you copy changed blocks on volume, not files. You mount volume on other side and read data as you like. Virtualbox can also use iscsi-exported volumes.
<ubuntued> Hi guys, I have a weird thing where my Thunderbird (no other windows) window is maximised, won't show the titlebar, can only quit with Ctrl-Q. Alt-Space > resize allows the little grabby triangle in the bottom right corner but it doesn't do anything. Ideas?
<shovel_boss> <shovel_boss> and when grub boots
<shovel_boss> <shovel_boss> it will boot linux
<shovel_boss> <shovel_boss> can i make it boot windows?
<shovel_boss> <shovel_boss> the 3 second timer thingy
<problem123> I have a computer (with Lubuntu 13.10) that doesn
<problem123> 't want to boot
<OerHeks> ubuntued hit F11 to get out of full screen
<gmachine_24> shovel_boss: I assume you mean boot windows as the option without having to choose windows....... right?
<shovel_boss> yes
<problem123> I changed quiet splash to text, and I keep seeing cannot allocate memory
<j0lz> gmachine_24, i might try it out too
<ubuntued> that is a great idea!
<shovel_boss> is it easy to do gmachine_24 ?
<problem123> I'm getting this: "unable to get pwuid: cannot allocate memory"
<gmachine_24> shovel_boss: perhaps this http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<shovel_boss> thanks
<ubuntued> neg, it toggles the today bar thing on the right-hand side
<ajoul> would it be possible to fetch work from stratum instead of bitcoind would that be considered sub-pooling?
<simone> la grande bellezza
<problem123> Can anyone here help with my boot problem?
<ajoul> would it be possible to fetch work from stratum instead of bitcoind would that be considered sub-pooling?
<problem123> BTW, it worked yesterday.
<utf-8> i think that it was an italian chat
<daftykins> ajoul: this is not a channel for mining help
<daftykins> !anyone | problem123
<ubottu> problem123: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<EndymionM> daftykins: Really?  So you wouldn't be able to tell me how I can refine redstone ore? :-P
<daftykins> EndymionM: you're not familiar with bitcoin mining i take it
<problem123> daftykins, I'm trying to boot, but I get 'cannot allocate memory' errors (I'm using text boot)
<cfhowlett> EndymionM, wrong channel.  a little respect for the rules goes a long way here.
<daftykins> problem123: perhaps your installation medium is not good
<problem123> It worked for two weeks until now
<daftykins> take a picture if you can
<EndymionM> cfhowlett: I do wish to point out that I was kidding.  And I have been asking questions about Ubuntu... because, yeah long-time Windows user.
<cfhowlett> EndymionM, hmm.  noted.
<daftykins> EndymionM: for future reference nazis will descend upon you if you speak of anything off topic
<cowboyuppride> I thought it was ninjas?
<problem123> Can I fix the installation from a live DVD *without* overwriting it?
<daftykins> problem123: well we don't know what's wrong yet 'cause you haven't provided any logs/errors
<daftykins> but most likely!
<EndymionM> daftykins: Duly noted.  So I need to find a version of zDoom with the Wolf3dTC.
<problem123> daftykins, It might take me a few minutes, let me get the live DVD (since i cant boot)
<daftykins> problem123: i'd be willing to bet you've upgraded kernel, hold left shift at bootup and boot an older one to test
<problem123> daftykins, I already got the live DVD, but i'll reboot and try that.
<problem123> by holding shift, am I supposed to get the grub menu? I already have it, and I've tried advanced options.
<problem123> it did the same thing
<problem123> so I'll try to find a log file from the live dvd
<raj__> how do I hook a script to be executed whenever 'nano' command is used.. ?
<problem123> daftykins, once I've got my linux partition mounted, what logfile should I look for?
<TheNH813> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP! I broke Glibc and Glibc6.
<TheNH813> I have no idea what I did, all i ran was apt-get upgrade
<bekks> TheNH813: That wont break glibc.
<bekks> TheNH813: So what did you do before?
<problem123> daftykins, I've mounted it, and I'm in /var/log - which one do you need to see?
<TheNH813> I was updating Glibc and it failed while replacing it.
<TheNH813> bekks: Now it kernel panics trying to find libc6 on boot.
<bekks> TheNH813: Do you remember the error message when it failed to replace?
<TheNH813> Yes, failed to replace file <something.so>
<daftykins> problem123: so you tried older kernels and got no different result huh?
<TheNH813> bekks: Should I just reinstall? I broke like 36 other libraries too.
<problem123> no - assuming that's what those version numbers in advanced options were
<bekks> TheNH813: Thats the easy way, yes.
<TheNH813> bekks: Before I rebooted thinking it was a glitch sudo itself segfaults because of the missing file.
<daftykins> problem123: they were, you would've ignored the newest version and booted the one before it, then keep going back in the list seeing whether it errors each time or just on the newest one
<problem123> daftykins, I tried all three of them, but only the first one with text. Let me run the other two with text and see if I get the same errors.
<TheNH813> bekks: I know pretty much about Linux, and never expected this to happen. Is there any way to find the list of installed software? I was going to be remastering and had installed countless things.
<problem123> When I run them without text, I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor.
<bekks> TheNH813: for getting that list you would have to repair your system :)
<problem123> daftykins, nope - I get the same errors in the older versions
<problem123> let me try recovery mode
<daftykins> problem123: is this a laptop?
<TheNH813> bekks: Just checked the sources from this LivdCD, I see, I used the wrong repository. I had replaced some lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and forced installed incompatable versions of like 1260 libraries. Definitely reinstalling, it would be hell to try fixing all of that.
<monsune> would you happen to know if 100mbit cisco firewall makes any sense? i mean can it protect the machine behind it against ddos attack that is stronger than 100mbit? or 100mbit means that anything over 100mbit would exhaust the fw and make the server unresponsive?
<TheNH813> bekks: Thanks for helping.
<problem123> daftykins, no, it's a desktop. The only thing different today than yesterday is that it's been moved (physically).
<daftykins> monsune: that has nothing to do with Ubuntu - try ##networking
<monsune> ok thank you daftykins.. just wasn't sure where to ask about that
<daftykins> funnily enough Cisco firewalls != Linux distributions - so that was clue #1 ;)
<problem123> perhaps, since it's giving me memory errors, I should do a memory test?
<monsune> well my clue was that at least one guy in here must be using a hardware firewall ;)
<daftykins> problem123: could have knocked something loose. yeah memtest wouldn't hurt
<bekks> monsune: If your line is ddos'ed with more bandwidth than you actually have, no firewall on this world can prevent that.
<daftykins> don't enable the offtopic =/
<EndymionM> Alright.  Thanks for the help, See you all later.
<monsune> bekks the firewall in colo is on another network than physical machine and it's just routed tru fw
<bekks> monsune: Which doesnt affect what has been said.
<monsune> so what's the point of that fw and why is it so costly...
<bekks> monsune: It is very offtopic in here.
<monsune> ok i'm sorry
<problem123> daftykins, the memtest finished without errors. I'm going to try updating from the live CD. I hope that works.
<Flashservis> někdo z České Republiky? :)
<cfhowlett> !ck
<cfhowlett> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<c2tarun> Why do dialogues from Xchat move to my clipboard automatically? How can I prevent it?
<cfhowlett> c2tarun, I seem to recall seeing that option in the xchat settings.  explore
<mirofilmphoenix> skype
<cyber37> Hi! There is no channel #wine, so i come here
<cyber37> i try to install the game "Warframe" with wine
<cfhowlett> !wine|cyber37,
<ubottu> cyber37,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cyber37> But the game is broken when she try to acces on internet, i have that 3 lines repeated :
<cyber37> fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsW (0x12e640,0x292c684,0x76c623e4),stub!
<cyber37> fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsW RAS support is not implemented! Configure program to use LAN connection/winsock instead!
<cyber37> fixme:service:EnumServicesStatusW resume handle not supported
<cyber37> Sorry for no pastbin it; but for 3 lines .. and cfhowlett, realy thanks for help.
<cfhowlett> cyber37, ask  #winehq for wine support
<Deihmos_> Anyone use Ubuntu on surface pro
<nikolam> this freaking pulseaudio... since day 1 he was making problems... now I install one simple linux game (FTL) and he is killing CPU using 73% CPU time.. How hard it is jus using SOUND in 2014...
<kongthap> i installed ubuntu 13.10 as sda2 after windows7, before i only boot into windows7, after using boot-repair now it's only can boot to ubuntu, how to enable dual boot, please help ?
<franknog> kongthap: both options should be available after you boot into BIOS. grub should come up after you boot.
<kongthap> franknog, after using boot-repair, my grub only offers to boot into ubuntu :(
<franknog> kongthap: why did you use boot-repair
<kongthap> franknog, what did you meant by boot into BIOS, what to do ?
<franknog> kongthap: after BIOS grub comes up. it's just the order
<Beldar> kongthap, Did you save the botinfo summary?
<Beldar> bootinfo*
<kongthap> franknog, i install ubuntu after windows 7, before i couldn't boot into ubuntu but windows 7, so someone here told me to fix with boot-repair
<kongthap> Beldar, the boot-repair notice me some paste.ubuntu.com, hang on
<kongthap> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097373/
<franknog> kongthap: could you also provide the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<EndymionM> Hi, I'm back, because I have a really dumb question that could only come from someone just going from Windows.  Can I use (for example) Workspace 1 on my laptop display, and Workspace 2 on the one I have connected by VGA cable?  And if I do, can I then swap them like I would with Ctrl+Alt+arrow?
<slb> hi all, quick question. couple of years ago, i ripped (using ruby ripper) all my CDs to flacs in one directory. i would like to figure out how to move those to individual folders - one per CD. i was thinking of using music player software to bring up the entire collection of flacs, and then copy one CD at at time to an individual folder, but don't think the music playing software i've used allows you to select the flacs of a given album and m
<slb> ove them like within a file manager. any ideas?
<kongthap> franknog, it's here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097504/
<slb> for the record, i've used rhythmbox, amarok, banshee, xnoise over the years
<Beldar> kongthap, The script shows nothing wrong it should be booting grub, I would use supergrub to boot to ubuntu and reload the mbr from there.
<Beldar> kongthap, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<kasad> newbie question. Since alias doesn't take variables ie alias gosubdomainroot="cd /var/www/vhosts/domain.tld/subdomains/$1" I wanted to make a function in .bashrc so I did something like
<EndymionM> slb: Why not just move them in a batch file based on name into folders?  Is the collection so large as to be unwieldy?
<Beldar> kongthap, there is also the bootrepiars developers thread at the UF that is good help, post the script there.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<kongthap> Beldar, i will try that, but by the way what is the safe way to install ubuntu after windows 7? i always face this kind of problem :(
<MarkShuttleworth> MY NAME IS MARK SHUTTLEWORTH
<MarkShuttleworth> AND I AM YOUR GOD
<JazSpaz> Hello Mark Shuttleworth.
<slb> lol
<MarkShuttleworth> DROP THE AMAZON ADS ALREADY
<kasad> So, since alias can't accept $1 I tried in .bashrc: gosub() { if [$1 == ""] then cd /var/www/vhosts/mydomain/subdomains/ else cd /var/www/vhosts/mydomain/subdomains/$1 fi
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Flannel> MarkShuttleworth: Please stop, thanks.
<MarkShuttleworth> STOP WHAT
<kasad> which works, but if I do foreaxmple gosub foo, it will change to said folder but also give me error "command foo doesn't exist"
<slb> EndymionM, the file names are the title #s and track names. the rest of the info is only in the tags.
<Beldar> kongthap, Not sure why you have this problem, I have 5 OS on one 256 gig SSD one is W8.1 and the rest ubuntu. YOu would have to detail exactly what you do and happens to find the answer.
<kasad> any hints?
<kongthap> Beldar, install ubuntu after windows for 4-5 times, i always face this kind of problems but in slidely different details
<franknog> kongthap: walk me through your typical Ubuntu installation process.
<kongthap> Beldar, the 2nd link you suggest, about the boot-repair, this is the one i used when i cannot boot into windows 7, should i try to re-run it again ?
<EndymionM> slb: I know a perfect piece of software for that in Windows(mp3tag), I know nothing about Wine, so I'm looking for an Ubuntu alternative.
<kongthap> franknog, i just got a new harddisk, 1. i made a partition and install windows 7 first
<EndymionM> slb: Ah. I see.  Try renaming them from their tags with Puddletag, then copy the files to their new folder structure, perhaps?
<slb> EndymionM, i've used that to tag my mp3s (for my portable disk player). didn't know it could move files around??
<Beldar> kongthap, I gave yoiu two links one is supergrub and the other the bootrepair developers thread to post that script you gave the url to.
<kongthap> franknog, after that i use ubuntu liveusb (created on windows) to made a new ex4 partition and install ubuntu
<EndymionM> slb: It can, but that's not what I was suggesting - I was suggesting it for Step 1 - rename them so that it's artist - album - track - tracknum.
<kongthap> franknog, when finish installing ubuntu i just only can boot into windows 7 just like i never install ubuntu
<slb> EndymionM, there's like 8GB of them, i was hoping to do album at a time, not file at a time
<cfhowlett> kongthap, reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kongthap> Beldar, sorry i misunderstood about the 2nd link
<franknog> kongthap: that's when you ran boot-repair, but that made you only able to boot into Ubuntu?
<Beldar> kongthap, Honestly with the info you have given we would at best be guessing why you have this problem, not sure this is the place to figure that out, it might be your job to do this.
<EndymionM> slb: I still think a mass-move batch would be best
<slb> EndymionM, my logic is since the music software can read the tags, and categorize per album, i should be able to use that to move an album at a time
<naxil> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> slb, I've recently begun using clementine.  mass mp3 tag editing is available
<EndymionM> slb: I was about to suggest Clementine as well.
<slb> i'll check it out
<RobDude> Is there any software that is distribution specific?  Or if you can get it to run in Ubuntu, you can run it in whatever distro, so long as you have the pre-reqs installed?
<slb> thanks EndymionM and cfhowlett
<kongthap> cfhowlett, you meant something like this -> sudo grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/mnt
<slb> RobDude, pretty much
<RobDude> slb:  Cool - ty
<RobDude> I've noticed a few things that have like a download for Ubuntu but nothing else
<kongthap> franknog, yeah, after ran boot-repair i only can boot into ubuntu just like i never had windows :(
<slb> RobDude, it is because someone created a deb for Ubuntu b/c it has more users
<RobDude> Gotcha - but someone on another distro could just take the deb or do whatever they'd need to do and it should work
<slb> you can always install from scratch using traballs
<RobDude> Ahh
<kongthap> Beldar, allow me one more question, the super grub2, it can be made to liveusb right? all i have to do is made liveusb and boot from it right?
<slb> ubuntu is debian based so uses debs (installation files if you like); others used rpms
<Beldar> kongthap, yes
<ikonia> why do you want to use supergrub ?
<ikonia> why not use grub that ships with ubuntu
<Beldar> ikonia, Has a failing boot bootsript looks good for a boot, I suggested supergrub to get in and reload the mbr from the desktop.
<kasad> guys can somebody give me a hint what I am doing wrong here: http://pastie.org/8930524
<jorgem> hii
<jorgem> somebody can help me?
<ikonia> why the need for super grub thats actually a different version
<franknog> hi jorgem, what seems to be the issue?
<ikonia> Beldar: what's wrong with the grub provided on the ubuntu live/install cd
<daftykins> jorgem: ask
<kasad> scratch that, got help already, (if anyone is interested to solution for http://pastie.org/8930524, there has to be space after and before [ and ] in if statement credit goes to mr.  ayecee from #linux
<Beldar> ikonia, nothing except they can't seem to get it to boot, take a look at all the posts, you are welcome to fix that.
<jorgem> hii, mi problem is that when i charge mi pc ubuntu doesnt put "charging" on the battery
<franknog> thanks for letting us know how you solved it, kasad
<jorgem> sorry for my bad english
<jorgem> hi?
<Beldar> ikonia, They used the bootrepair app, grub is in the mbr.
<kongthap> please recommend app to make liveusb for super grub2? it cannot be used with startup disk creator
<franknog> jorgem: it just doesn't show if the battery is charging?
<jorgem> the battery actually is charging but in ubuntu appears like "timeuot xx min"
<jorgem> timeout*
<franknog> jorgem: is that the only problem you have?
<jorgem> yes :)
<ikonia> Beldar: then why are you telling them to get super grub ?
<jorgem> i hav others but i want to solve that first
<jorgem> have*
<Beldar> ikonia, You have not been following, and now you are here to ask me stupid questions, help the user, suggesting supergrub to boot in is not a bad suggestion.
<franknog> jorgem: it's probably a GNOME thing considering GNOME does the same thing. it's not a pressing issue, so how about we take care of one of your other problems?
<ikonia> Beldar: it's not a stupid question, it's a pretty sensible considering he probably already has an ubuntu CD from which he did the install from,
<Beldar> ikonia, I know your a mod and I am not being disrespectful, however your focus is really off here.
<jorgem> it doesnt have a solution? what a pitty :(
<ikonia> Beldar: that's why I'm asking the question - to understand why you are suggesting a super grub CD when the ubuntu cd will be fine
<ikonia> unless there is something I'm missing
<ikonia> (hence asking)
<jorgem> how can i reorder the icons at the right/top screen?
<Netwolf> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/tlg/4376561036.html
<ikonia> Netwolf: please don't spam that here
<jorgem> i use gnome interface
<Netwolf> ikonia: sorry, stupid touch screen paste
<franknog> jorgem: I think unity-tweak-tool will take care of that if you're using Unity. for GNOME it is gnome-tweak-tool.
<jorgem> i have that.. but i dont know were is the configuration
<franknog> jorgem: you don't know how to access it? type unity-tweak-tool into the terminal.
<jorgem> i know that but i cant find where do i can change de order of the icons
<Beldar> ikonia, Seemed the best path to results under a circumstance of a use not understanding or even knowing what they have done or are doing or the answer to why they have this same problem on a msdos HS everytime.
<Beldar> user/HD
<sara> Buenas noches!
<Beldar> ikonia, I use supergrub often other then the live cd, to reload from the desktop, but I have it on a multibot usb, it is a small download is all.
<ikonia> I don't see why super grub cd is needed for that, but fair enough
<ikonia> Beldar: he should already have the ubuntu cd - he did the install on, so there is no download required
<jorgem> hola sara!
<sara> Just instaled Xubuntu and I dont have a 'restart' entry on the menu... just power off and logoff
<sara> any ideas how to put a restart there?
<jorgem> sara podes apretar directamente el boton de encendido/apagado
<sara> jorgem, no, sale un aviso de : esto se apaga en 30 seg. aceptas o cancelas...
<mactrent> sara: I'm slightly annoyed by this, too, but if you use th 'Log Out', it opens up a menu with options.  It's a lot like WinXP.
<jorgem> sara, que raro! xubuntu o lubuntu?
<tozen> hey! eng, please
<sara> xubuntu
<sara> mactrent, lets look there!
<sara> mactrent, right
<tozen> sara:  why to not to use bash aliases then?
<Izaya>  #learnprogramming
<Izaya> woops
<sara> thanks, didn't even look at there
<sara> jorgem, está en en menú logout!
<Beldar> kongthap, Lets get back to what happens when you power on, the grub menu should be showing, does it if you use the shift key right after powering on?
<sara> too less intuitive but works.
<mactrent> sara: Yes, it's weird.  You may also notice that 'Hibernate' only ever shows up in that pop-up, and only if properly configured.   That had me stumped, too.  :P
<Beryl> Anyone know an ISO mounting utility that can mount pretty much anything? I ripped my games and some refuse to mount via CLI, but work fine in windows, hmmm
<cfhowlett> !es|jorgem,
<ubottu> jorgem,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ikonia> Beryl: mount will work with any valid iso
<jorgem> ok, sorry :)
<bekks> Beryl: that utility is called "mount".
<kongthap> Beldar, i got grub menu, but there was no loader for sda1
<OerHeks> Beldar, did he post a 'fdisk -l' ?
<sara> mactrent, just erased that posibility. got a SSD drive and looks like it's not recommended to suspend
<Beldar> OerHeks, WE got a bootscript http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097373/
<sara> or hibernate
<kongthap> Beldar, should i try to hold shift key while booting ?
<Izaya`Orihara> Question
<tozen> Izaya`Orihara: Answer
<sara> cfhowlett, google translate will help if you want to read spanish ;)
<mactrent> sara, Alright.  Best of luck with Xubuntu!
<Beldar> kongthap, No you get the grub menu sda1 is windows sda2 is ubuntu, do you see ubuntu in that menu?
<sara> mactrent, thanks!
<Izaya> Has anyone here used YUMI sto setup Ubuntu 13.10 or greater?
<kongthap> Beldar, i saw ubuntu on the menu
<mactrent> Izaya: I have.  It appears to make some customizations.
<Beldar> kongthap, Can you boot to ubuntu or windows from the grub menu?
<kongthap> Beldar, i only can boot to ubuntu (right now i'm on ubuntu)
<Izaya> mactrent: have you ever experienced it showing the boot option, showing the splash screen, and then going black (with backlighting)???
<jorgem> hi, does someone know how can i change the size of the icons that are on the right upper side of the screen? i use GNOME interface. Thanks you! :)
<Izaya> I've heard adding nomodeset before the -- in the grub.cfg helps
<kongthap> Beldar, i cannot boot into windows because i cannot see choice to boot to windows,
<Beldar> kongthap, Run sudo update-grub to update grub. So this is windows is not booting from grub?
<Beldar> kongthap, do the sudo up0date-grub in ubuntu and reboot and see if windows is availabke.
<kongthap> Beldar, open the terminal and sudo update-grub now?
<kongthap> Beldar, ok
<Beldar> kongthap, In the ubuntu install yes, then reboot and see if windows boots from the grub menu.
<mactrent> Izaya: That depends.  It does go black when it's booting Ubuntu, but are there leftovers of the menu or something?
<Izaya> negative
<kongthap> Beldar, i did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097731/
<Izaya> usually it doesn't even get to the menu
<Izaya> mactrent: usually it won't get to the menu at all.
<Beldar> kongthap, Looks good windows is showing, reboot to the grub menu and see if windows boots.
<mactrent> Izaya: Usually?  Is there anything at all on the screen when it doesn't?
<Izaya> mactrent: on occassion it seems to get to the "use live" or "install" but not always
<Beryl> I wish ubuntu had a comercial version, no BS stuff like amazon, with online file storage syncing
<Beldar> Beryl, That can be removed and shutoff easily.
<mactrent> Izaya: How old is this USB drive?  I'd suspect corruption.  The other thing to try is booting on another computer.
<Beryl> Beldar: Ya but you'd think Canonical would have a commercial version to rake in some money
<Beldar> Beryl, Don't follow a confirmation bias road, your just repeating others opinions without any solid research.
<mdelgado> Where is a great place/resource to learn more about Linux.
<willvarfar> I have a big, old old old codebase using CVS and a custom python build script.  But there's a lot of c++0x in there.  What IDEs can load a project from CVS (or git), code-completion *without* being in charge of the compile step?
<Beryl> Beldar: Key words: Repeating others opinions, there's demand and they ignore it, and are losing money
<cfhowlett> mdel, ibm.com has an entire linux course
<mdelgado> cfhow, Do you know if its free?
<cfhowlett> mdelgado, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-map/
<mdelgado> cfhow, Awesome thanks.
<kongthap> Beldar, i got dual boot now :)
<OerHeks> kongthap, awesome, have fun :-)
<cfhowlett> mdelgado, if not currently free, it will be soon according to recent news story
<mdelgado> cfhow, oh. ok I'll keep an eye on it.
<kongthap> OerHeks, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> !cookie|Beldar,
<Izaya`Orihara> sorry about that
<ubottu> Beldar,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Izaya> sorry about that
<Beldar> kongthap, Cool, we just had some miscommunication is all, I saw you were probably getting grub, and should of stuck with that.
<kongthap> Beldar, sorry about confused info from me :)
<mdelgado> I have found learning Linux OS/Servers so much more interesting that Windows based oses.
<Beryl> mdelgado: linux really shines with servers where you want complete control over the system.
<Beldar> kongthap, It happens with all of us, no biggie, I was just concerned in the end you get going. So remember that update-grub command is all it rebuilds the grub menu when needed or after any changes made.
<kongthap> Beldar, in the other days, i couldn't boot into windows7 after ubuntu installation but i used to use like "sudo grub-install xxx" i was working, i also did the same as last time but it's not working
<mdelgado> It sure does. Just so much freedom. The CLI has also given me the desire/motivation to learn even more. Just limitless.
<Beldar> kongthap, When I dual boot I do a manual install from the something other option on the install gui. I then make sure my install goes to a specific partition, and that grub goes to the mbr is all.
<mdelgado> What type of job oppertunities are available to professionals who have certs in Linux?
<Beryl> mdelgado: Running the internet.
<mdelgado> Are they limited to larger environments?
<kongthap> Beldar, next time may be i just use boot-repair, then sudo update-grub, this should be the easiest for beginner like me
<sara> ok everydoby. Time to make some dinner.
<sara> thanks for all and Hae a lot od Fun!
<Beryl> mdelgado: Medium-Large typically, although a lot do contract for smalller companies
<Beldar> kongthap, It looked from the bootinfo summary that all you did wrong in the install was to have grub put in the ubuntu partition sda2 here, rather than the mbr just sda, just a guess though but based on extra booting files in ubuntu.
<mdelgado> Beryl, I think it would be a great career decison to make Linux a specialty of mine.
<mdelgado> THanks.
<Beldar> mdelgado, Sure, however off topic here is all.
<Beldar> mdelgado,  try  #ubuntu-offtopic
<kongthap> Beldar, i did "grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/mnt" you guess it should be *sda2* instead of *sda* right ?
<OerHeks> no, sda is correct
<ttyS1> How can I remove a user from being listed by the GDM3 greeter / login screen ?  I edited /etc/gdm3/daemon.conf and enabled:   IncludeAll = false Include = user   but the user still shows in the login screen
<Beldar> kongthap, I Like this link, it has a cool chroot command slightly different than the standard, sometimes a chroot is needed is all. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot   The commands you just showed work most of the time if correct, but at times a chroot is needed.
<kongthap> Beldar, ok i will try to understand from it :)
<MrSavage> how do i restart my eth0?
<MrSavage> service networking restart says that it doesn't know stop and start
<MrSavage> and i get an error for /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bazhang> ifup/ifdown
<Ambu> cok
<BTDhero> Hi again :D
<BTDhero> anybody online ?
<mactrent> BTDhero: Absolutely.
<BTDhero> I could use some help
<mactrent> I'll see what I can do.
<BTDhero> I have the latest version of ubuntu installed on my Dell Inspiron 1501
<cfhowlett> !details|BTDhero,
<ubottu> BTDhero,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BTDhero> And I can't start ubuntu :(
<mactrent> BTDhero: Now, is this a dual-boot setup?
<BTDhero> my video driver cracked and I keep getting that message that it will try to run in low-graphics mode, but it won't start anyway
<BTDhero> nope, ubuntu only on the laptop
<BTDhero> I am now online on my PC
<mactrent> BTDhero: Ok, so what does it do when it won't start, even in low graphics mode?  Does it reboot the computer, or just sit there?
<BTDhero> it just sits there ...
<BTDhero> I have several options in a litttle menu, but none works
<OerHeks> BTDhero, ATI x1150 right? should work with the standard driver AFAIK
<BTDhero> I guess so. I tried to install some ATI software from Ubuntu Software Center.
<BTDhero> It worked before
<BTDhero> RefreshL it worked when I installed Ubuntu 13, it stopped working after installing that software
<bekks> and now you are using which ubuntu?
<mactrent> OerHecks: Are you thinking Live CD->chroot->dpkg/apt-get remove?
<BTDhero> on the laptop I have the latest version, downloaded last night
<bekks> BTDhero: the latest version is 13.10
<BTDhero> that one, most probably
<bekks> BTDhero: And which version are you on?
<bekks> BTDhero: Please check it, using "lsb_release -a"
<BTDhero> ok, I should open a terminal for that command ...
<mactrent> BTDhero, do you still have your Live CD handy?
<BTDhero> yeap
<mactrent> There may be a better solution, but I'd recommend (and I can walk you through) booting to the Live CD, then uninstalling said ATI driver package.
<bekks> that can be done in recovery mode, too.
<mactrent> Gotcha.
<BTDhero> I tried some things in recovery mode today,  but nothing worked
<BTDhero> I could try to boot the Live CD
<bekks> BTDhero: Define "some things". Did you uninstall the driver in question?
<mactrent> If you can get to recovery mode, the Live CD may not help.  What did you try from recover mode?
<BTDhero> nope, I tried to reinstall some older drivers, found some commands on ubuntuask forums
<BTDhero> so .. sudo apt-get install fglrx
<bekks> BTDhero: Then you should uninstall that driver. Instead of trying to install it again.
<BTDhero> I should indeed, how could I do that ?
<bekks> sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<BTDhero> I also tried failsafeX, from recoverymenu
<BTDhero> bekks: should I enter that command in a terminal?
<bekks> BTDhero: You should enter that command in recovery mode.
<bekks> BTDhero: At least that was suggested - to remove the broken driver.
<BTDhero> ok, I am currently booting my live CD... can I enter recovery mode form over here, or should I restart and enter GRUB ?
<bekks> BTDhero: There is no recovery mode on the live cd.
<BTDhero> ah, ok I will eject the disk and restart then
<BTDhero> so: W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<bekks> BTDhero: You have to mount that filesystem read/write.
<BTDhero> and how can I do that ?
<bekks> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<bekks> Replace / with the path where the filesystem in question is mounted.
<Izaya> sooooooooooo yeah that was fun
<Izaya> accidentally formatted my Ubuntu boot after hopping to my windows boot to allocate more drive space
<Izaya> and then killed my grub file, had to totally reinstall windows. Deleted my whole partition in the process when it decided to install :-\
<bekks> Izaya: Time for restoring the backup.
<Izaya> lol... I lived dangerously bekks
<Izaya> ... too dangerously. Luckily anything worth keeping was on my Dropbox anyway
<Izaya> everything else was fluff.
<Izaya> but now that I've made that mistake
<Izaya> I'm setting up a windows backup right now :-\ and partitioned out my drives the away I want so that going forward
<Izaya> I'll have a ton of space
<char> hello
<BTDhero> hi
<char> just looking about
<char> when i ask for a list of channels nothing shows
<BTDhero> bekks: you got me, which filesystem do you mean ?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bekks> BTDhero: the filesystem of your system, which is mounted in recovery mode,
<BTDhero> bekks: namely? :-S
<bekks> BTDhero: The recovery mode asked wether you want to mount it readonly and it told you where it was mounted to.
<brainburger> hello - is this a good place to ask for help installign java?
<BTDhero> lolz, I guess I got it.
<bekks> !jdk | brainburger
<bekks> !java | brainburger
<ubottu> brainburger: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<brainburger> thansk (Are you a bot?) I'll read that.
<BTDhero> bekks: I believe it worked, should I restart now ?
<toshiba_> hi
<bekks> BTDhero: yeah.
<toshiba_> speaking spanish??
<bekks> !es | toshiba_
<ubottu> toshiba_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<char> seems i need to do more reading before I attempt this
<toshiba_> ok
<BTDhero> thanks, bekks , it started :D
<BTDhero> it runs pretty awful though... I am asked if I want to do 'additional debugging work' :-S
<bekks> BTDhero: Why ":-S" - cant you answer that question yourself?
<BTDhero> well I am currenlty trying to remove that ATI software that I installed
<bekks> BTDhero: Which you said that you did remove it.
<bekks> BTDhero: So that question is to be answered with "yes" or "no".
<BTDhero> Indeed, it is not here anymore. But the windows are moving pretty laggy around, so I guess I should fix that
<BTDhero> And that question has a lot of answers, lol
<BTDhero> Namely: I don't know, No, I just need to know  a workaround, Yes, if not too technical, Yes, Yes including running git bitsection searches
<bekks> BTDhero: Yes, you do know. Yes, you removed the driver you wanted to remove. No, that was all to do. No, there is nothing more to do.
<BTDhero> ok, I guess I'll just try to experiment more woth the drivers. And really now, I mean it,  those are all the options which I can choose to answer. thanks a lot for the help :D
<OerHeks> ati x1150 is too old for unity 3d, as 2d desktop is removed, i think you better try xubuntu
<bekks> BTDhero: you dont have to experiment. That card is just too old.
<BTDhero> oh, so I'll just have to get used to it
<delsouz> hi
<delsouz> hi
<mactrent> Hello.
<delsouz> female chat
<entreri_> hey there, I'm looking for a Windows Command Prompt simulator for Linux, any idea ?
<entreri_> There is Cygwin, which is a Linux command-line simulator for Windows... but I can't find the opposite
<bekks> entreri_: cygwin is not a simulator :)
<bekks> entreri_: the most easy way would be to install windows in a vm.
<Deihmos> about to try ubuntu out. have not tried it in a while now the last time it felt so sluggish compared to windows
<entreri_> Cygwin is a Linux command-line simulator for Windows, that means that if you do the command "ls /home/of/user", in reality, it's going to do "DIR C:\Home\User", that's what I understand of it
<entreri_> bekks:
<KillerWalrus> hi all
<k1l> Deihmos: for chitchat please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: xubuntu and lubuntunaim to be airy and light
<KillerWalrus> so I'm getting grub2 rescue mode on Ubuntu 13.10 GNOME - done the following:
<ActionParsnip> Lubuntu aim*
<KillerWalrus> set root, set prefix, insmod, normal, -> boots as normal -> update-grub, reboot
<Deihmos> this is on an i7 laptop
<bekks> entreri_: cygwin is a large collection of GNU and Open Source tools which provide functionality similar to a Linux distribution on Windows.
<ActionParsnip> KillerWalrus: id boot to live cd and reinstate grub using a chroot
<KillerWalrus> set root, set prefix, insmod, normal-> boots as normal -> apt-get purge grub-common, reinstall, reboot -> and rescue mode again
<bekks> entreri_: but to answer your question again, I never heard of a windows command line emulator for linux.
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: its about ram use, not cpu. You could have an i7 but with 512Mb RAM
<Deihmos> 8gb ram
<KillerWalrus> ActionParsnip: shouldn't apt-get purge grub-common have done that? Anyways, it's complaining about a device not found, but I can't find any trace of that UUID in /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/default/grub or in blkid
<Deihmos> the ui felt sluggish. graphics was up to date
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: then you have far above the min requirements. Should be ok as long as you dont have that optimus garbage
<Deihmos> anyway about to try it out again. this laptop is i7 12gb ram
<ActionParsnip> KillerWalrus: the chroot may help. OmgUbuntu has a guide called: sticking it to Grub
<KillerWalrus> cool, I'll tr
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: earlier you said 8Gb, now 12Gb.....
<Deihmos> the pc i had at that time had 8gb
<Deihmos> i more think the sluggish performance had to do with the ui than anything else
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: ahhh I see. Is the system you are using have an Optimus based GPU (Intel and Nvidia)?
<Deihmos> the one i have new has intel anf nvidia. the one i had before was amd and intel
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: that can be a headache, the nvidia+optimus is getting better though
<puff> I have an ubuntu install, I installed centos on a separate partition, it appears that centos overwrote the MBR so now it only boots into centos.
<bekks> !grub2 | puff
<ubottu> puff: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<puff> bekks: Thanks.
<puff> bekks: So, this is for after windows kills the MBR, obviously centos is similar, any idea exactly what boot-repair/grub-install is going to do?
<Beldar> puff, When you get the ubuntu grub back, I believe centos is one of the few OS's that need to be mounted for grub 2 to see it with a grub-update as well.
<puff> Beldar: Ah, thanks, but can you expand on that a bit?
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: grub2 is grub2 so will work the same in any distro
<puff> Beldar: Taking a stab in the dark, are you saying a) boot-repair, b) boot into ubuntu, c) manually mount the centos partition, d) use grub-udpate to add centos to the grub2 setup?
<rd_> someone can help me??
<Beldar> puff, Grub 2 has the os-prober, it finds other OS's, normally not needing to be mounted to be found and added to the grub menu. Centos if I remember, may be another OS that needed to be mounted.
<rd_> help me please???
<bekks> !ask | rd_
<ubottu> rd_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rd_> its about a plugin . exe for firefox
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, I know grub 2 should see all OS technically, I just recall centos as possibly having this quirk.
<rd_> alguem fala português??
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: then its a bug. Grub2 will point to a partition and load the kernel. Grub doesnt mount partitions
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Really just heads up info, in case the grub-update does not see centos, but yeah something seemed amiss at the time.
<puff> Beldar: Again, thanks. I'm waiting for yum update to complete before I reboot and etc.  Is there recommended reading on this?
<Beldar> puff, If you want ubuntu to have the grub control the bootrepair app should fix this and make a bootinfo summary to use. Or a reload of the mbr from a live ubuntu cd.
<drscoops> An uncaught exception was raised:
<drscoops> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<drscoops> what does that mean
<KillerWalrus> ActionParsnip: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video done, unfortunately it still results in rescue mode
<KillerWalrus> however, if I do set prefix=(hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub
<kcdehimposter> Hey guys could you help me out? I just built a new computer with a Radeon HD 7870 2gb, but it doesn't seem to be going as fast as it should be, I tested out Minecraft and I am playing with only 40 fps :(
<KillerWalrus> then insmod normal and normal, it boots immediately
<Slart> kcdehimposter: minecraft is a
<Beldar> puff, Centos, I think is grub legacy, you could add ubuntu to it. I never messed with grub legacy, but others here have.
<Slart> kcdehimposter: minecraft is not a good benchmark... it's weird in many ways
<Slart> kcdehimposter: you can always try switching between binary/proprietary drivers and open source drivers.. see if it makes a difference
<puff> Beldar: I can't think of any problem with having ubuntu/grub2 be in charge of everything.
<kcdehimposter> Is there anything else to test? The other problem I was having was when I load up a steam game, it will launch, but when I go into the actual game it closes itself down.
<puff> Beldar: When you say "You could add ubuntu to it" do you mean having grub legacy handle booting into ubuntu?
<Slart> !radeon | kcdehimposter
<ubottu> kcdehimposter: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Slart> kcdehimposter: any error messages?
<kcdehimposter> None, just closes down and goes to desktop
<drscoops> An uncaught exception was raised:
<drscoops> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<kcdehimposter> I have down it with Garry's Mod and TF2
<Beldar> puff, Yeah, legacy, I believe did not have a auto update to add OS's.
<dartlunk> 38 countries it looks like
<Slart> kcdehimposter: I'm pretty sure there are error messages.. try running the game from a terminal and see what you get
<ActionParsnip> kcdehimposter: i'd ask in #ubuntu-steam
<dartlunk> i wonder what it is for canada
<ActionParsnip> kcdehimposter: there is a steam channel
<dartlunk> people like to think canada is better, but as far as people entering the country canada is typically more strict overall actually
<kcdehimposter> Okay thanks
<Slart> kcdehimposter: good suggestion from ActionParsnip.. they might have better suggestions when it comes to gaming on ubuntu
<dartlunk> and for good reason. canada doesnt watn wish wash coming into their country
<ActionParsnip> dartlunk: how is this Ubuntu support related?
<dartlunk> oops
<dartlunk> wrong channel lol
<ActionParsnip> dartlunk: yep
<Beldar> puff, Did you look at the original boot grub 2 links, there you will see the bootrepair app, and links to doing this manually from a live cd.
<puff> Beldar: Yeah, I'm reading those.  They don't mention grub-update.
<puff> Beldar: Ah, that may be because it's update-grub.
<Beldar> puff, Heh, sorry, I switched the syntax from the command, my apology.
<puff> Is grub2 going to be comfortable invoking grub 1 on centos?
<Beldar> without intending to, Doh
<puff> Somebody on #centos suggests installing grub to the centos /boot partition instead of the MBR.
<Beldar> puff, Is this a boot partition you had for ubuntu as well, or one made by centos? Are there any other OS's here?
<puff> Beldar: Just ubuntu and centos.
<puff> Beldar: It's the /boot partition that centos created.
<Beldar> puff, Ah, I have never had a boot partition, I use the mbr always. Others here can help on this, knowing the otions.
<Beldar> options*
<puff> Beldar: Thanks.
<kcdehimposter> Hey guys, which driver should I be using for my Radeon HD 7870 2gb? There is an open source one and 2 propietary
<Beldar> puff, My guess is that you could reload the mbr with ubuntu grub and it will read the centos boot, or even use that boot partition with ubuntu's grub. I just don't know how centos has tweaked grub....etc, or at least I'm concerned on that.
<cloneG> hello I am using ubuntu on a quad core...but when working on blender one core reaches 100% cpu usage while the rest remain about 10% could it be possible to balance usage between cores to prevent blender from hanging? in the other hand the system keeps working
<Joozey> For me one core is 75%, the rest 10 or lower
<Slart> cloneG: I would be surprised if blender didn't have some kind of support for multi-threading.. you've looked through all the settings?
<Joozey> one core is stable at 75%, if I rotate the view around another core jumps from 10 to 20%, so it seems to be multithreading
<OSaucey> Hey. I was here the other day about trouble with audio. I can now adjust the levels using alsamixer but the audio icon in the upper menubar does not work, all the options are grayed out and no devices are showing up.  pulseaudio --start   causes some options show up, but only for the dummy output. Ideas on how to get my sound card to show up and why pulseaudio isn't starting on login?
<cloneG> Slart must multi-threading be configured????
<Slart> cloneG: I have no idea but there might be an option somewhere.. sometimes multi-threading has its own disadvantages so it might not be enabled by default.. there might also be a configuration for multithreading when rendering and one setting for the gui.. it's quite possible the gui isn't multithreaded at all since the heavy lifting is usually done during the rendering phase
<cloneG> wise thoughts
<cloneG> I think I ll ask at blender irc
<alex80ks> hello
<alex80ks> Does anybody know why on Ubunty 12.04 always get error when installing some package but it almost always packages are installed corectly?
<elb0w> so I have a 8.2 macbook pro. I was running 13.04. I did a dist-upgrade and when I rebooted it after grub I see rom not supported and cant get passed that. I used to set some outb and i915 settings in the grub launch command. I cannot seem to find those in the macbookpro docs anymore. Anyone have any thoughts?
<thom_> hello all
<Beldar> elb0w, In grub e=edit for the kernel.
<jillsmitt> how can i enable acpi support in ubuntu server 12.04?
<elb0w> Beldar: yes
<elb0w> Beldar: I cant find the commands I used to enter, they used to be on the ubuntu docs
<elb0w> aaaaaaand I just found them
<elb0w> :D
<Beldar> elb0w, The i915 looks familiar as a general command IE hardware bound, I don't know what "outb" is
<elb0w> Beldar: in the grub edit mode is there a way to insert a tab instead of space space space space space space space
<Beldar> elb0w, Not sure what you mean with "tab instead of space space..etc"
<elb0w> Beldar: like to move the cursor 4 spaces in one key press
<Beldar> elb0w, Heh, never worried about that, so no answer on that.
<elb0w> Beldar: np https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Raring
<elb0w> this was the docs
<elb0w> I needed
<elb0w> if you were curious
<elb0w> working now
<elb0w> woo
<Beldar> elb0w, That is about as close to a apple computer I have come, just never owned one is all
<jakey1> is there a piece of software that can compare to code files and tell you the difference of contentbetween them
<jakey1> or something online?
<elb0w> Beldar: Honestly I bought it because the rendering of the fonts in mac is awesome
<elb0w> Beldar: but I ended up just dual booting ubuntu on it
<RobDude> jakey1:  Do you want a GUI or console based diff?  There are quite a few
<Beldar> elb0w, Good OS and would use if I had one.
<elb0w> Beldar: I plan to get the new microsoft surface 3 when it comes out to put ubuntu on it
<jakey1> RobDude: I think i find one online thanks
<Beldar> use what feeds your needs. ;)
<jhutchins> jakey1: In fact, this is how code patches are usually created.
<RobDude> jakey1:  Cool - good luck!
<jhutchins> jakey1: gnu diff can produce a standardized format that can be imported to existing code.
<jakey1> thanks
<RobDude> Sigh - if I'd started on my homework instead of installing Linux (again) I'd probably be done by now :)  I still don't know what I'm doing, but this is getting addictive
<RobDude> If I test a version of Ubuntu inside a virtualbox and decide 'Wow, this is great' is there any way to 'export' the virtual hard-drive into a real hard-drive - or is it better to just install it and redo any customization
<RobDude> I tried to Google it, but my google-fu is weak, apparently
<evilbug> so i set up a portable ubuntu system on a flash drive and i'm having issues with having ubuntu automatically reading the networking interface. i see there's an available eth1 but how would i make that default? ubuntu server 12.04
<Beldar> RobDude, Can be done, but not for the timid is all. You could make a dpkg of apps installed and any repos and keys that are extra and reload the basic install in another.
<RobDude> Beldar:  Thanks.  I had a feeling it wouldn't be straight-forward.  I'll just reinstall and tackle that another day
<jillsmitt> temp1 in acpitz-virtual-0 always show 8.3 C
<jillsmitt> how to solve this?
<RobDude> Yuck - I used 'cat' to read a file, but it wasn't a text file (it's binary/unreadable) but it seems to have broken my terminal.  My prompt has junk in it and if I do 'ls' I'm getting a bunch of weird symbols.  Can I fix it without exiting/closing the window?
<david38400> my sound has just disappeared. Can anyone help fix please?
<Beldar> !sound | david38400
<ubottu> david38400: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<david38400> Beldar, I have been listening to music on my bluetooth speaker and all of a sudden no sound at all
<jasabella> hi
<angrycoast> hi
<Beldar> david38400, Bummer, I never use bluetooth so no real help here.
<david38400> thanks everyone
<saif_forge> I'm currently using i3. Anyone know how I could switch user without logging out (like lxde)
<evilbug> ok, in /etc/networking/interfaces is it possible to make it so that that i'd throw a bunch of eth possible entries and have ubuntu atuomatically scan which one works at startup?>
<pdo_fn14> Anyone know method to mount device without sudoers password?
<saif_forge> anyone in here know how to do anything?
<Geo> Is it possible to run two SMTP servers w/ internet access behind a single NAT?
<RobDude> Geo:  I'm assuming you want them both on the same port, right?
<ejuan> Geo, you just need to set them to run on different ports
<RobDude> Er yeah - if they are on different ports - you shouldn't have to do anything special at all
<rww> going to run in to all sorts of fun in this scenario
<rww> if you're sending outgoing mail, you're going to have issues with spam filters. if you're receiving mail, other SMTP servers will be expecting you to be on the well-known port
<Geo> I guess the clients would have to be told not to use port 25
<charco> Hi! I'm a bit stucked in trying to install ubuntu with raid0. Can anyone give me some advice? (I've read hundreds of tutorials and have some doubts that doesn't seem to be addressed in anyone of them :/)
<Geo> and for incoming, pop would be used... i'll cross that bridge when I get to it I guess
<rww> are you planning on not sending mail outside your local mailserver ever?
<Geo> No, it needs internet access
<rww> okay, then I'm not sure why you think incoming mail would use POP. Other SMTP servers would be using SMTP to talk to your SMTP server
<rww> and clients should be using 587 anyway, btw
<Geo> incoming mail to the user... ie, retrieving mail
<rww> and if you're sending mail to other SMTP servers, again, you are going to run into spam filtering hell
<rww> retrieving mail isn't within the purview of an SMTP server :P
<RobDude> pdo_fn14:  I think you can add it to your fstab with the 'noauto' flag.  Then you can mount it without sudo
<Geo> thats why i said i'll cross that bridge when I get to it
<charco> I want to install ubuntu and then install windows, efi, raid0. I've set up BIOS raid, but somehow I can't access to the raid setup utility (which other systems seem to have with CTRL I or something like that).
<rww> and I'm guessing that NAT and lack of SMTP experience implies you're trying to run this off a residential connection or something, in which case... further spam filter hell
#ubuntu 2014-03-16
<daftykins> charco: did you enable the option ROM in BIOS?
<charco> daftykins, option rom? I have a SATA Configuration >> SATA Mode Selection >> RAID
<charco> daftykins, my disk came with a raid0 setup but I messed up :(
<ejuan> charco, whats your motherboard model number
<charco> ejuan, it's a notebook (ux301LA) how can I check?
<daftykins> sounds like a fakeraid
<daftykins> either way you'd want to put Windows on first, naturally
<daftykins> is it one of those silly 2 x SSD's ones?
<charco> Yep
<charco> daftykins, all the tutorials said otherwise :/
<charco> like "first setup linux and then windows"
<charco> create the raid from linux and then install windows
<charco> I used mdadm to create the raid, but in some tutorials it used the raid only for some partitions, I'd rather have the whole disks in raid.
<daftykins> lol RAID inside Linux, how cute
<daftykins> charco: nope that's an incredibly terrible idea
<daftykins> are they small SSDs so you want to RAID to pool the capacity?
<charco> daftykins, exactly
<ejuan> charco, your probably better off just installing ubuntu on one disk and windows on the other
<pdo_fn14> RobDude: I'm still beginner user, would you classified clearly about fstab?. I'm still confused about "<file system> <mount point> <type> <options>  <dump>  <pass>" in fstab file?
<ron__> Hi, I was wondering if there was a system wide audio equalizer for Ubuntu 14.04. I did try PulseAudio Equalizer, added the PPA however when trying to install it I got a error saying package could not be found.
<daftykins> install Windows, load up a LiveCD, do things to support RAID until you see one disk instead of two - install, done \o/
<daftykins> !trusty | ron__
<ubottu> ron__: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ron__> !trusty
<charco> ejuan, I don't want to have that much space to linux. Also, I thought that there was also a performance improvement in having raid0 :P
<daftykins> ron__: see the other channel mentioned? ask in there.
<ron__> I am sorry. I'm so new to all of this. Especially iRc.
 * daftykins unloads the spud gun
<daftykins> ok - this time.
<ron__> I am attempting to transition from Windows and use Ubuntu as my daily driver. I apologize for the ignorance.
<charco> daftykins, so I can just install windows in one partition from one disk and then configure linux to understand that as a raid?
<RobDude> pdo_fn14:  No problem - check out this link - https://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-mounting-without-sudo/ - the fstab file is your 'file system table' and it will mount partitions on startup (at least, that's my understanding) - but that blog has an example.
<charco> (sorry, I don't understand :( )
<daftykins> charco: ok so you had the controller option set to RAID, have you since tried to power off fully then cold boot to see if you get the (presumably intel) RAID config screen? to configure RAID 0
<daftykins> charco: it may even be hidden on that laptop so just pressing the key combo repeatedly after power on might get somewhere
<charco> I have disabled EFI because it would go directly to BIOS after booting, I'm trying with the legacy mode to see if I can get anywhere
<daftykins> charco: it would appear the Asus' BIOS automatically sets up RAID 0 - so if you booted a windows install disc now, it would likely see the combined volume of both SSDs as one disk - you're going to need to check that
<ron__> You were talking about the #ubuntu+1 channel correct?
<charco> daftykins, ok, I will try that.. I have to burn the iso to a usb
<charco> Thank you :)
<daftykins> ron__: yes, join it
<charco> I don't really care about windows, I need to have it installed somewhere haha, I don't even care if it is not in the raid
<ron__> okay I am there. not much activity. I will hang out for a response. thanks
<daftykins> charco: well... you don't have any other storage
<daftykins> charco: a RAID setup is done to the entirity of both SSDs - it's not something you pick and choose for partitions (you can, but it's just plain stupid)
<charco> daftykins, yeah, I thought so, but in the ubuntu tutorial they create it in individual partitions :/
<mikodo> Hey, Quick question: if correct path to a device partition is /dev/sda12 and I want to use the UUID for transfer of data to that partition, would it be /dev/UUID  ?
<The_Woodsman> does anyone know of a program that can take in a text file full of grayscale values and display an image?
<charco> Ok.. I have to get a windows computer in order to create the usb installer for windows. Fuck you windows.
<daftykins> charco: sounds like you're just following a guide for the wrong thing
<daftykins> charco: please don't use rudes here! :)
<charco> sorry :P
<daftykins> mikodo: run "sudo blkid" to get UUIDs
<daftykins> mikodo: may not even need sudo
<charco> this is the one I read that used partitions for the raid http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<daftykins> oh wait i may've jumped the gun
<mikodo> daftykins, I have used blkid, I just want to write out the command correctly
<daftykins> mikodo: how many times are you going to perform this copy? :)
<mikodo> daftykins, not much for this,
<mikodo> daftykins, when I make a symblink to my /mnt then should I definately use the UUID?
<daftykins> mikodo: if you're mounting this device permanently then you'd have it in /etc/fstab
<daftykins> i don't understand what you're struggling with i'm afraid :)
<mikodo> daftykins, correct with fstab, but should i use the UUID
<daftykins> sure
<the8thbit> I want to make a file executable ONLY by the root user. chmod +x makes it executable, but how do I restrict it to root?
<daftykins> you realise why the choice right?
<mikodo> daftykins, incase things change?
<daftykins> UUIDs are to preserve mounts even if disk numbering change due to unplugging / replugging
<daftykins> so if you see that happening - UUIDs, if not, partitions
<mikodo> daftykins, Thanks buddy! over and out!
<daftykins> ^_^
<teward> the8thbit, use numeric chmod
<RobDude> the8thbit:  I think you'll want to use the 'octal' form.  I think it would be chmod 100 if root is the file owner - but I'm a n0ob
<teward> the8thbit, what do you want the file restricted to?  root only?  then do: `chown root:root /path/to/file` and `chmod 700`
<RobDude> er sorry - nevermind
<teward> the8thbit, no other users will be able to see it then.
<RobDude> I don't know what I'm talking about - sorry
<daftykins> *600 would suffice
<teward> daftykins, 600 adds the +x bit?
<teward> they want read/write/execute for root only
<the8thbit> teward: What do you mean by 'see'?
<daftykins> sec lemme wind the handle on my brain a bit more
<teward> the8thbit, by "see" i mean that users won't be able to access the specific file
<the8thbit> ah okay
<the8thbit> thanks
<teward> daftykins, 600 is read/write, but i thought 700 was read/write/exec
<teward> daftykins, (for file owner)
<the8thbit> teward: I don't understand the root:root notation
<daftykins> ah actually 500 i'm thinking
<teward> the8thbit, it just changes the owner so that only root owns the file
<daftykins> r,,x = 4 + 1 = 5
<teward> the8thbit, in the off-chance that `root` doesn't already own the file
<teward> daftykins, ahhh, right, read/execute would be sufficient.  700 if they want to also be able to edit, but I forgot that for a minute
<the8thbit> teward: Yes, but why do you put 'root:root' instead of just 'root'? Sorry, trying to understand the syntax so I can understand chmod more generally rather than just the one command
<daftykins> teward: :) i don't know if any quirks would come up without write though, guess it depends on the file
<daftykins> the8thbit: user:group
<the8thbit> ah, okay
<teward> the8thbit, because there is a 'root' group as well.  user:group is the notation.
<the8thbit> thanks dafty
<teward> the8thbit, root:root = root user and root group
<the8thbit> thanks teward
<daftykins> the8thbit: although interestingly if both are to be the same, one need only write "user:"
<teward> ^
<teward> daftykins, although i love the verbosity of defining it by hand :)
<teward> (like root:root)
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> no harm in being sure!
<teward> truth
<the8thbit> so if I already issued chmod +x then currently the file is executable by everyone? Does doing chmod root:root 700 restrict it to root, or does it just add root as having permissions?
<teward> the8thbit, 700 restricts it to root
<the8thbit> okay, thanks!
<teward> the8thbit, assuming you also change the file's owners like i said in the first of the 2 commands, so that only root owns it.
<teward> the8thbit, you could also, probably, use 500 instead of 700, which is read and execute, but i said 700 in case you want root to also be able to modify the file.  daftykins is right that 500 (instead of 700) should also be sufficient for what you need.
<the8thbit> ohh, they're two different commands
<daftykins> the8thbit: as you run commands, keep confirming the changes by watching "ls -l" in the folder the file's in - you'll be able to see how things are and how they change
<the8thbit> Yeah, 700 is better for me
<RobDude> This might be a stupid question but - for things like chmod - they are all the same in all the distros, right?
<the8thbit> thanks, ls -l helped
<teward> RobDude, some things aren't different between distros (like chmod) but you can't be certain of that for all distros
<RobDude> teward:  Thanks.
<RobDude> But if I get the source code for the ubuntu distro from git - it'd be included in there, right?
<RobDude> Or is it just the kernel
<daftykins> 'source code for a distro' heh
<RobDude> daftykins:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<daftykins> RobDude: every single package that makes it up, plus the kernel source maybe ;)
<daftykins> RobDude: i do not need to be taught what kernel source code is my good man
<RobDude> I was just pasting the link to illustrate what I was referring to
<RobDude> Not implying you needed to be taught.  I'm just a humble n0ob
<iam> What is the fastest flavour of ubuntu?
<naryfa> Ubuntu XP
<naryfa> ;)
<naryfa> Try Xubuntu
<jasabella> um, im trying to install ubuntu via pxe/netboot, im getting arp timeouts
<jasabella> also, what files do i need for this? :)
<daftykins> !pxe
<daftykins> d'aww
<daftykins> iam: Lubuntu would be lightest of all
<pdo_fn14> daftykins: Do you ever using Xubuntu variants?.
<daftykins> pdo_fn14: no
<basil60> <basil60> Hi fixed my keyboard layout...butwhen I punch in my password now, it's notrecognised. I wasn't running as root - just a normaluser. How can I change my passwd to something recognisable under the new keyboard layout? Please?
<daftykins> basil60: boot to recovery mode then use root to change your user's password
<Beldar> basil60, You can just reset it. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<basil60> Ok...I'll try that
<basil60> cheers
<daftykins> a fine repeat of what i said
<daftykins> \o/
<jaygatsby7> does anyone know how you can tell if trim is working in trusty?
<Ibuprofen> i have a handful of environment variables i want to add prior to a start-stop-daemon command, i cant seem to figure out the correct way to do this without it thinking im trying to run a command
<basil60> <Beldar>how do i slow it down to be quick enough to select my option?
<Ibuprofen> if i simply do a VAR=foo start-stop-daemon everying works as intended. when i try to set the vars earlier in the script and do a $VARS start-stop-daemon it tries to execute the variable
<Ibuprofen> is there a way around this?
<nsmith> Hi all, does anyone know of any good android developer channels.
<daftykins> off topic.
<Beldar> basil60, use the shift key to get the grub menu right after powering on.
<daftykins> jaygatsby7: i wouldn't worry about it so much, you'd know if it became a problem
<nsmith> Sorry I'm developing on Ubuntu 12.04
<basil60> cheers
<Beldar> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jaygatsby7> daftykins, shouldn't there be a cron log?
<Beldar> nsmith^^^^
<daftykins> jaygatsby7: dunno
<daftykins> jaygatsby7: well, if the kernel has support it should be telling the drive after every delete - so no need to have a manually scheduled 'hack' i'd have thought - don't know for sure though
<nsmith> WHOIS Beldar
<DJ> I have a seto of constants that I want to load into multiple scripts, something lile: use constant {...} How do I do the same set in all, if I put them in a require file then the file-level scoping kills me
<hickcock> Beldar caste is the occupational caste of India, who mainly works as navvies. The term Beldar means a person one who carries a hoe. In Beldar community, generally, the entire family participates in the construction work. Interestingly, several Beldars are nomadic by nature and are shifting from one place to another, looking for construction work at
<hickcock>  different sites. Few members of the Beldar community are also engaged in vegetable and fruit selling occupation. Beldar caste is a Hindu caste and they are largely found throughout the provinces of northern India mainly Madhya pradesh and Uttar Pradesh. They speak a dialect of Hindi language. Beldar caste is also found in almost all the districts
<hickcock> of the state of Maharashtra,Madhya pradesh and Rajasthan. Beldar caste is further divided into a number of smaller sub-casts.
<Beldar> heh, close
<HostileUser> quit bye
<puff> Beldar: Doing boot-repair now.
<nsmith> Hi all, does anyone know of any good android developer channels.
<puff> nsmith: Just #android-developer
<puff> nsmith: Actually that's #android-dev
<nsmith> Thank you puff most helpfull
<angela-> hi all does anyone know wen thenew ubuntu coms oaut?
<Beldar> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<puff> Beldar: thanks, looks like boot-repair did its magic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7099028/
<angela-> oke thanks
<puff> Beldar: Rebooting now...
<puff> Beldar: Okay, that worked okay for ubuntu, although it put my primary ubuntu install deep in the middle of the menu.  Any way to edit that?
<puff> Beldar: And it seemed to set up centos, rebooting to see if centos comes up okay.
<Beldar> puff, You in that ubuntu right now?
<BALTA00> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<puff> Beldar: Yeah, I was.
<puff> Beldar: I'm in centos now, so I guess centos works okay too.
<puff> Beldar: Rebooting into ubuntu (I've had enough centos for one night :-).
<Beldar> puff, You have two HD's and multiple linux installs on, which ubuntu is it?
<Beldar> puff, At least the bootinfo shows multiple installs
<puff> Beldar: /dev/sdb5 is the one I'm in now, which I want to be the primary, the default that is booted.
<puff> Beldar: /dev/sdba is the hard disk, I installed an ssd as /dev/sdb and that's where the primary ubuntu and the centos are installed.
<Beldar> puff, run sudo grub-install /dev/sdb ; sudo update-grub    That puts that ubuntu's grub loader in the sdb mbr, if you boot from that HD that sdb5 will be at the top of the grub menu.
<puff> Beldar: ...and then put the SSD first in the bios boot order?
<Beldar> puff, There is no sdba, you have sda 500 gigs sdb 250 gigs HD's
<Beldar> puff, yes sdb is the boot first HD under this fix.
<Beldar> any other bootable OS's should be under thew sdb5 install in the menu
<Beldar> the*
<BALTA00> How can i make more fast my Firefox on Linux Mint? When i scroll down seems some slow.
<puff> Beldar: Whoops, /dev/sdba was a typo.
<puff> Beldar: Thanks.
<Beldar> BALTA00, You want help in a mint channel is all.
<Beldar> puff, Figured as such, but did not want to miss it's inclusion is all.
<Beldar> BALTA00, There is a #firefox channel however.
<Roey> hey all
<BALTA00> Thanks :)
<Roey> using atop I see that for a large btrfs replication I am getting a read rate from the SSD of only 21 MB/s
<Beldar> puff, So that grub-install command run in any ubuntu and many linux installs gives that OS the grub control.
<puff> Beldar: Cool.
<ferfnerf> Hey, I'm running a multiboot LiveUSB of 10.04 (for compatibility). When I try to install LinuxCNC, I get a problem when it runs update-initramfs.
<Roey> using atop I see that for a large btrfs replication I am getting a read rate from the SSD of only 21 MB/s
<Roey> why is it so slow?
<ferfnerf> It tries to create a file /cdrom/casper/initrd.gz.new, when because of multiboot it should be creating it in cdrom/multiboot/lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386/casper/ instead.
<ferfnerf> My question is, where is it getting that casper/ location, and can I change it so everything goes in the right location?
<ThomasBS> Anyone figured out a way to get pass the stuck "SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD COPYRIGHT (...)" line when installing ubuntu server on an old HP laptop? Found tons of links and tried several things.. Im almost giving up :(
<Oog> im using wkhtmltopdf to render html on Ubuntu 13.10 (no gnome/gui etc) - any advice on getting antialiasing to work in the rendering?
<Oog> the code im using antialiases on osx
<Oliver21> Hello Can someone help me with UBUNTU?
<Oliver21> I am desperate
<Oog> Oliver21: what is the question
<ferfnerf> Uh, I'm pretty newby myself, but yea try and posting your problem.
<Oliver21> Ok bare with me. I installed Ubuntu on my Nokia Booklet 3G and deleted windows completly
<Oliver21> and now I cannot boot from USB cause of what i wrote in the root
<Oliver21> Im also new to mirc, just downloaded it to get help
<ferfnerf> Oliver21, if I'm understanding this... Did you delete Windows on purpose? Is the laptop itself not booting, therefore you are trying to boot it with USB?
<cidiacctec12> Hi!
<charco> daftykins, I'm back
<ferfnerf> Haloo.
<charco> daftykins, it looks like the windows installer doesn't recognize the raid disks :/
<cidiacctec12> i have a question about ..
<daftykins> charco: so the partition screen sees two disks?
<charco> daftykins, yep
<cidiacctec12> create virtual ports COM (SERIAL)
<daftykins> charco: you're definitely on RAID in the setup still yes?
<charco> Do you know if Intel RST has anything to do with this? (i'm downloading the driver and putting it into the usb)
<charco> Yes
<daftykins> charco: not off hand, but that's definitely a good call
<daftykins> charco: really, the typical way is for it to be created prior to the OS seeing it, so if it wasn't seen right by now it won't be ;x
<cidiacctec12> ^^!
<cidiacctec12> thank!
<klone> knock knock
<klone> <p>any whitehats in the channel?</P>
<daftykins> klone: this channel is for support only, unless you have a question please leave
<charco> daftykins, so how can I create the raid before the os seeing it? I tried with mdadm but it doesn't get saved or anything
<cidiacctec12> Any know to speak spanish?
<daftykins> !es | cidiacctec12
<ubottu> cidiacctec12: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<charco> cidiacctec12, yo
<charco> cidiacctec12, que pasa?
<cidiacctec12> Hola charco
<cidiacctec12> mi estimado, disculpa xciakso sabras como crear puertos virtuales
<cidiacctec12> COM (SERIAL)
<charco> he wants to create virtual ports (COM). What are that?
<charco> (I'm translating cidiacctec12 )
<cidiacctec12> i need create ports virtual for a projet
<daftykins> pass
<cidiacctec12> thank for all, i need to go out
<charco> daftykins, So what should I do? I don't know how to configure my raid :/
<cidiacctec12> see you later!
<cidiacctec12> thank
<charco> bye cidiacctec12
<cidiacctec12> thank charco
<Guest97626> cidiacctec12 y charco: I found a english guid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualSerialPort
<charco> Guest97626, thanks but I think he's gone :(
<daftykins> charco: how big are each SSD?
<charco> daftykins, 128GB
<charco> But I don't want to havemore than 80GB for windows
<daftykins> here's your solution then
<daftykins> leave it as two drives, partition 80GB of one SSD for windows, then install ubuntu's / partition to the 20GB remaining but its' /home to the full size of the second SSD
<charco> but I think that the idea of having raid 0 was to have a performance gain
<daftykins> with SSDs it's a complete joke
<daftykins> they're going to be fast no matter what
<charco> but I want to see if there's an speedup or a difference or something
<EndymionM> Hi, how can I move the launcher in Unity 2d to the bottom of the screen?
<Beldar> EndymionM, there is a ctrl-alt click on the panel for prefs I think
<Beldar> not sure a move the panel though
<Beldar> EndymionM, This the unity panel on the left, or the top in the fallback?
<EndymionM> Beldar: The one on the left.  The one that should be a taskbar.
<Beldar> EndymionM, There was a hack at one tome, nothing really around now.
<Beldar> time*
<Guest97626> EndymionM: You could try cario-dock
<Guest97626> EndymionM: *Cairo-dock:
<newhoa> I'm using ddrescue, running a second pass on bad sectors. It was doing okay but has spend over 20 minutes on one sector... is this normal?
<newhoa> *spent, sorry. ddrescue reads 20+ minutes on time since last successful read.
<daftykins> man ddrescue ?
<daftykins> perhaps it'll state usual operation
<DeltaCode> hey anyone good at defining  LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<MavBlue> hello
<MavBlue> which is the best room for asking questions?
<DeltaCode> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$HOME/development/cal3d/src/cal3d/.libs/:$HOME/development/cs/:"$LD_LIBRARY_PATH                           My cal3d path is      /var/www/cal3d                           and my    cs program   is /var/www/cs                       how do I write this?
<MavBlue> so many idle bots..
<DeltaCode> probably
<MavBlue> anyone have much experience with rsync?
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone | MavBlue
<ubottu> MavBlue: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alvaro> hola
<alvaro> estoy dentro?
<alvaro> hola?
<charco> Hola alvaro
<charco> que pasa?
<alvaro> hola charco
<alvaro> soy nuevo aqui
<charco> Esta es una comunidad en ingles igual
<charco> deberias ir a #ubuntu-es
<alvaro> mmm
<alvaro> como voy?
<charco>  pone /join #ubuntu-es
<alvaro> si señor, gracias
<MavBlue> can somebody help me figure out the syntax to rsync from one machine to another? if so, I can provide more details as to what I've tried so far
<SchrodingersScat> MavBlue: this is similar to something I just ran, consult the manual though, rsync -r -t -v --progress --partial -s user@server.domain:/bar/foo/ /foo/bar/
<noobey> I have so ubuntu on my desktop and windows xp on a laptop...what would i use to connect these two together...like a remote controlled
<charco> Ok I will go back to my previous attempt. Install only linux with raid0 and mdadm
<daftykins> charco: i'm serious in saying RAID is a waste of time on two SSDs
<SchrodingersScat> !ssh | noobey
<ubottu> noobey: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<charco> daftykins, but that was how the computer came preinstalled
<charco> How come can't I get the same configuration?
<daftykins> yeah, silly marketing ideas
<noobey> uh what
<daftykins> i'm not sure, i found nothing from google about creating/editing the RAID config
<OerHeks> noobey SSH, VNC, Telnet
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: you could ssh from the laptop to the desktop, control the desktop from there
<noobey> OerHeks, So the windows machine would use what? and the linux machine would use what?
<noobey> OerHeks, Because if I use Putty, it says "Connection Refused"
<tracyone> sudo putty
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: do you have the openssh-server installed on the desktop? if so, are you using the correct credentials?
<noobey> no I don't have openssh-server installed.
<noobey> how is that obtained?
<noobey> sudo get?
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: among other ways, like software center, synaptic, etc.
<barrett> how can I permanently disable my wlan0?  it always reconnects and messes things up until I go to a terminal and do ifconfig wlan0 down
<barrett> i have to do it again every few minutes sometimes
<TheCTS> Change the config file
<barrett> which config file?
<TheCTS> I'm not sure where it's located on Ubuntu
<TheCTS> Hold on
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, Okay I used sudo apt-get ... it installed it, but now I have no clue how to open it or where it went
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: it should be running now, try putty from the windows machine now.
<TheCTS> I think it's /etc/networks
<barrett> interfaces?
<TheCTS> Yeah
<FIriuz> Xcuse me, where store stock icon to be called on .desktop file without path and extension?
<barrett> inside /etc/network/interfaces is two lines "auto lo","iface lo inet loopback" any suggestions on how to modify it?
<TheCTS> That's all that is inside of it?
<OerHeks> noobey read back the url ubottu gave you what to do with ssh, it is more than just install it and run
<noobey> SchrodingersScat: Is it an issue that these 2 computers are on the same wi-fi network?
<barrett> yes, my network devices are eth0, lo, and wlan0
<barrett> i have heard I can blacklist the module (which I could do) but someone told me there is an easier/better/more direct way
<TheCTS> I'm not sure how to change it in Ubuntu, I've done it plenty of times in Fedora and such.
<barrett> ok thanks
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: if you can reach port 22 on the machine then you should be good.
<noobey> SchrodingersScat: ok.
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, Okay, it connected.  It asked me for a login and password though. not sure what it wants there.
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, I never got to see any settings for that.
<MavBlue> probably whatever you use to login to the machine
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: any valid user/pass that you normally use on the machine
<noobey> Ubuntu boots without a login..
<noobey> never required one..
<noobey> maybe i have to create a user
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: what do you enter when you sudo?
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, I enter the root password
<SchrodingersScat> !root | noobey
<ubottu> noobey: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, I used the root password...and it won't let me connect using that.
<noobey> there is no root password?
<noobey> odd..i have one.
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: got me there, wouldn't the account still have a password?  Despite the auto-login.
<noobey> yea it does that..
<noobey> but that password wont allow putty to connect
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, Okay I got it.
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, Putty is not very user friendly I see.  I was hoping for something where I could look at the actual desktop.
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, I am going to have to use commands with Putty.
<SchrodingersScat> !vnc | noobey
<ubottu> noobey: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: that link has a 'vnc software' section that might be what you want
<noobey> ok t
<noobey> ack ty
<Alazza> Where to store icons which can be called on .desktop file without path and extension? (Somewhere without /usr/share/pixmap)
<SchrodingersScat> !details | Alazza
<ubottu> Alazza: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ralith> I just ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade on my ubuntu 14 optimus laptop and nvidia-prime has ceased working. Specifically, the GLX extension is no longer available in X, and xrandr --listproviders only lists intel.
<Ralith> how do I fix this?
<Ralith> and how do I prevent it from recurring?
<tracyone> typically:/usr/share/icons
<daftykins> !trusty | Ralith
<ubottu> Ralith: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Alazza> I'm running ubuntu 13.10. I want to create a launcher file (.desktop). Many apps desktop file seems only write 'Icon=security-medium' to get an icon. Where this icon stored? @tracyone : yes, but the icon to call without it's path and extension.
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, Okay. That page told me what I needed to know.  Got it all setup. Thank you ! :)
<SchrodingersScat> noobey: great, ssh is cool too though, have you heard about 'screen'?
<noobey> no
<shawn_> I'm having trouble with packaging; it keeps saying that 2 unwanted binary files were detected, yet they are crucial files to the package
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, No.
<SchrodingersScat> !screen | noobey
<ubottu> noobey: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<noobey> SchrodingersScat, Ok thanks.
<Xeddy1> Hi all
<Alfazza> hi.
<Izaya> Hiya
<brian__> I need some help. I'm trying to compile wine so I can play Continuum, but I'm a little stuck
<Xeddy1> Are there any premium support options for Ubuntu, I mean for end users not enterprises?
<wiky> Hello.Can I install gtk+3.10 in Ubuntu13.10, and how to do?
<FoF_RooBah> timmeh!
<FoF_RooBah> idk...nOOb here myself on crunchbang
<c2tarun> Hi, is there a way I can configure my touchpad for right hand use and USB mouse for left hand use?
<FoF_RooBah> you'd think, eh c2
<c2tarun> FoF_RooBah, did you reply to my question?
<FoF_RooBah> yea   sorta ;)
<Xeddy1> Yes, just hold your mouse in the left hand..
<FoF_RooBah> rof
<Xeddy1> I don't get the whole concept of a "left handed" mouse.
<Alfazza> @wiky : did you mean one here : https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/gtk-building.html? Look at this question then : http://askubuntu.com/questions/101306/how-do-i-install-gtk-3-0
<FoF_RooBah>  my bro in law is lefty   i get it
<c2tarun> FoF_RooBah, Xeddy1, by left hand means switching primary buttons.
<Ralith> anyone know anything about getting nvidia-prime to work?
<Xeddy1> I use a regular mouse myself in my left hand (or right) without any issues, c2tarun
<Xeddy1> I'd feel it strange if the buttons were swapped over
<Xeddy1> It's confusing
<Alfazza> @Ralith : install bumblebee ? have you done so.
<FoF_RooBah> lefties are ssame with rh
<FoF_RooBah> ;)
<Ralith> Alfazza: nvidia-prime obsoletes bumblebee.
<wiky> Alfazza, thanks
<c2tarun> Sorry guys my fault, please let me rephrase my question:) How can I swap buttons of USB mouse and not my Touchpad?
<FoF_RooBah> on my dang phone data...0.02bar  get isp monday   this is sickening
<FoF_RooBah> that is a good q  i want to know answer too
<Alfazza> @c2 : try xmodmap -e "pointer = 3 2 1" to the terminal.
<Xeddy1> c2tarun http://askubuntu.com/questions/376994/make-mouse-left-handed-and-touchpad-right-handed
<FoF_RooBah> i need an irc for mountain bike maintenance.   can anyone tell me where to find a good irc search eng?
<FoF_RooBah> awesome xeddy1
<c2tarun> Xeddy1, awesome. Thanks
<Xeddy1> Np :)
<FoF_RooBah> or even where to find other volvo enthusiasts
<FoF_RooBah> :P
<FoF_RooBah> 740/940
<Xeddy1> FoF_RooBah Mibbit has a nice search engine
<FoF_RooBah> ty  does Mibbit require a download?
<Xeddy1> Nope http://search.mibbit.com
<FoF_RooBah> im like dial up atm
<FoF_RooBah> Sweet
<Alfazza> @Xeddy : simple and useful.
<Beryl> I'm currently using FGLRX, anyone know how much the open source radeon drivers have improved for 7000 series?
<Xeddy1> Beryl Quite a bit, bur
<Xeddy1> But you'll have to be on 3.14 and Mesa 10.1
<ljsoftnet> whats the command for tvtime, to set window size, when in windowed mode?
<Xeddy1> Beryl All the basic stuff works great, like Dynamic Power Management, suspend, HDMI audio, multi-monitor, and you can play most older games (3+ years) but of course it depends on your needs, like how much of a hardcore gamer you are
<Beryl> Xeddy1: well i run skyrim in wine... which strangely works better on fglrx than nvidia due to a variety of bugs
<Xeddy1> Well Bethesda games have always been better on ATI
<Beryl> and valve games whooo
<Xeddy1> :)
<Beryl> It's strange though, all windows valve games are optimised for ATi but on on linux they favour nvidia
<Beryl> FGLRX is very slow but I don't have X completely crap out or shader errors like on my 8800 with nvidia, hmm
<Alfazza> well, where a channel for gtk themer?
<Beryl> Alfazza: gtk theming is kinda broken, because gtk is kinda broken lol
<Xeddy1> Alfalfa #gtk ?
<Alfazza> @Beryl : yeah..! I think so. ANd I'm going to fix mine. Hahaha..
<Alfazza> @Xeddy1 : thx
<Danato> does anybody have any guide to create a wifi hotspot that is not ad-hoc? I tried ap-hotspot and it ddnt work
<jasabella> um, are the australian servers down or something? apt-get isnt doing its magic
<jasabella> (im getting 502)
<diabloWinks> could anyone tell me if I'm doing this command right in my script? http://bpaste.net/show/wii5sde4wAJw5uXl8Ofm/
<Diamondcite> Instead of just running it like that
<Diamondcite> I would suggest running it with "ls" instead of "rm -rf" to make sure you have the right targets
<Diamondcite> Though the &> /dev/null bit seems pointless since rm only generates messages on errors?
<darkelfjuggalo> How might i go about getting Gnome Dwell on Saucy?
<Ralith> I just upgraded an optimus laptop and suddenly nvidia-prime has stopped working--nvidia-settings things everything's okay, but GLX doesn't load and xrandr doesn't list any providers other than intel. Anyone have any advice?
<rww> Ralith: yep, don't modify your question so that it's non-obvious that you're using trusty.
<Beryl> nvidia optimus is evil
<Ralith> that's not helpful
<rww> Ralith: neither is asking for help with a non-released version of Ubuntu in the regular support channel, because we don't do trusty yet.
<jasabella> i'm doing sudo apt-get install openssh-server and im getting 502 errors?
<jasabella> i've tried apt-get update
<FoF_RooBah> will the address open in a browser, Jas?
<FoF_RooBah> weird, perhaps down for maint
<FoF_RooBah> wb
<jasabella> thx
<jasabella> yea i tried and it's not opening in browser
<jasabella> thanks
<FoF_RooBah> good as.. must be maint
<FoF_RooBah> hopefully eh?
<FoF_RooBah> lol
<jasabella> im using 12.04 LTS so i thought they might have updated the url or something
<jasabella> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jasabella> that's what im trying to access
<Beryl> lol it's down
<Beryl> try a different mirror, hit update, back in business
<jasabella> not a good start to a fresh install :p
<MartynKeigher2> hey all! how can i ensure that httpd and mysql startup after a reboot??
<jasabella> so i been into vim to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jasabella> i tried ading the US mirror hmmmm
<jasabella> oh i forgot to update
<jasabella> hang on
<jasabella> lemme try that
<Beryl> Is there a unity metapackage that doesn't install the social junk and amazon?
<horace> your gonna want to install the dunderman package
<shadowflee> hey guys hows it going
<kongthap> i downloaed .zip for installing copy (dropbox alternative) where is common path for install gui app ? after installation i also want to make it available to the dash
<arrith> kongthap: debs or ppas do that
<arrith> to do your own icons isn't the most trivial
<Guest2270> hey
<kongthap> arrith, in case of Copy app, the readme mentions to execute CopyAgent http://i.cubeupload.com/iEyS8r.png, it's just an executable, nothing to install, what should i do ?
<arrith> kongthap: verify execute permission is set then just run it
<arrith> doublelclick might als owoerk
<AndrewRyan> Hello
<hawahuri> Is there any way to set different default system fonts for specific scripts/languages?
<Saturn1974> 有用Xubuntu的没
<AndrewRyan> I've been trying to install Xubuntu from an ISO that i've burned to a disk but when I attempt to boot off the disk I freeze at a black screen. I've tried nomodeset but that throws a get_identity error. Any advice?
<Beldar> AndrewRyan, Have you checked the ISO's sum? Burned as an image?
<AndrewRyan> I have checked the sum and it matches
<AndrewRyan> I can get to the screen which lets you choose between "try without installing" or installing options
<AndrewRyan> anything after that however, is just a blank screen.
<Beldar> AndrewRyan, Assuming the disc is bootable, I would check the hardware against xubuntu on askubuntu and the web. In that f6 prompt for nomodeset are other options.
<AndrewRyan> I installed the OS onto vmware player to ensure it worked, and it was flawless there
<AndrewRyan> I will check the website though, thank you
<raj__> how could I execute a script whenever 'nano' is executed ? ie, before file opens for edit... any pointers ?
<kjhgsdd> There are no man pages for the grub-mkpassword-*
<kjhgsdd> How may one add a password to the grub boot?
<kjhgsdd> I know that there used to be an symlink in /etc.grub.cfg
<someHuman> I can't see anything other than a dialouge box prompting me to config. my graphics drivers after upgrading to 13.10
<tozen> someHuman: have to get in to cli and reinstall video driver
<someHuman> How?
<someHuman> tozen: How?
<tozen> Ctrl+Alt+F1 login -->> passsword
<someHuman> Then?
<tozen> which video card you have?
<ferfnerf> Hi, a question. When I installed linux-image-2.6.32-122-rtai, it saves vmlinuz and initrd.gz in /cdrom/casper/. Is there any way to change which directory it saves to?
<someHuman> tozen: How do I know via Windows 8.1 Pro?
<tozen> someHuman: no ideas i'm not using windows for a long time, pal
<someHuman> Ah ok
<tozen> someHuman: just reboot your machine and get into root shell trough grub
<tozen> someHuman: then tipe in <lspci -k | grep VGA -A2>
<someHuman> That's it?
<tozen> someHuman:  no! it's get you details about your card, mate!
<tozen> *it's shows
<someHuman> Then?
<tozen> someHuman: nVidia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372594/problem-with-installing-nvidia-display-drivers-on-ubuntu-13-10
<browndawg> hey
<someHuman> tozen: Ok
<tozen> someHuman: but befor it: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<someHuman> tozen: I run AMD.
<tozen> ok
<browndawg> I reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 on an hp probook and it won't let me log in. The password is correct, but every time I try to log in it flashes momentarily and returns to the login screen. The guest account works. Any idea how to go about fixing this?
<tozen> someHuman: first: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<tozen> someHuman: then: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic; sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<Beryl> xorg eders has newer fglrx, much better
<someHuman> tozen: Ok ok, then?
<kjhgsdd> The machine is throwing errors on memtest
<tozen> someHuman: reboot
<someHuman> Then it's done?
<tozen> someHuman: have to be
<someHuman> I haven't update yet though.
<someHuman> Have yet to update.
<tozen> someHuman: do it
<someHuman> So can I do those before updating?
<tozen> someHuman: ugh! (facepalm)
<someHuman> Haha!
<someHuman> Ground palm?
<someHuman> Ok mate! Thanks!
<tozen> someHuman: no probs
<kongthap> when install npm as global (-g), should i use sudo ? sudo npm install -g something
<spark_> hi ? emm what to do if every browser i try to use crash ?
<TheCTS> Update your system
<spark_> just did ...
<TheCTS> Are you trying to use flash?
<spark_> no, i did uninstalled flash ...
<TheCTS> Firefox crashes a lot if you don't have flash installed or other plugins.
<spark_> well midori , elinks and chrome crash too so yeah  i do not think it is a plugin issue
<dext3r> hi mandy
<dext3r> mandy
<dext3r> mandy
<dext3r> lifelike
<rww> dext3r: howdy, welcome to the technical support channel for Ubuntu. How can we help you today?
<jasabella> if lspci lists my device, does it mean that it is recognised and supported by ubuntu?
<ikonia> jasabella: no
<jasabella> hmmm it knows the manufacturer and everything
<ikonia> so ?
<spark_> it doesn't mean it is supported ... the razerblade pro's switchblade interface is recconized by ubuntu but is not supported at all
<ikonia> lspci just matches PCI id's to a static database of known hardware
<jasabella> ahhh
<jasabella> i have a pci network card and modem.. the network card doesnt show u at all?
<raj__> I am setting up encryption for my private folder (to store with ubuntuone) using Gnome Ecfs manager, what should be mount directory & stash directory in that ?
<jasabella> show up
<gooses89> Hey guys, anyone know if do-release-upgrade will cause an issue for a VPS?
<sway> Gooses89, no idea, sorry.
<gooses89> np man
<gooses89> There are a lot of people in here, figured there would be more chatter
<rww> gooses89: run it inside of screen
<rww> e.g. screen do-release-upgrade
<rww> that way if it drops connection halfway through you can ssh back in, or use your out-of-band console to screen -r
<gooses89> Safer than doing it through ssh?
<rww> you'd ssh in, then run screen do-release-upgrade
<gooses89> yeah I realized it'd be in SSH anyway after I said that haha
<rww> :)
<gooses89> Never used screen before, what's screen do anyway?
<rww> (just realized, it might not be installed by default. the package name is also screen)
<rww> gooses89: a bunch of things, but the feature we're interested in is that you can run stuff inside it, then detach it, disconnect from ssh (or whatever), then later attach again
<gooses89> ah. alright.
<gooses89> Similar to tmux?
<rww> oh, if you're familiar with tmux use that instead :)
<rww> (yes, very similar)
<gooses89> I have briefly used tmux
<gooses89> been playing with linux for about three weeks
<gooses89> Friend used it so we could see the same thing.
<gooses89> Thinking about switching VPS providers, I'm on 12.04 and the new provider offers 10.04 10.10 11.04 11.10, thinking of selecting 10.04, doing a do-release-upgrade (As since they are LTS it should go right to 12.04 right?) then do a full rsync.
<sway> I seem to re-install ubuntu 12.04 weekly.
<sway> It's so bad, I actually wrote a script to re-install all my software automaticly.
<gooses89> Heh.
<gooses89> Glad I dont have to deal with that.
<kartikey> hey!
<gooses89> I'm just doing some webhosting and mysql stuff right now.
<sway> In all fairness, I am running ubuntu on a P4... It still has a floppy drive.
<kartikey> can someone help me in installing ubuntu i'm having a little bit of problem
<kartikey> here is the detail
<kartikey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211265
<sway> kartikey, what kind of problem?
<kartikey> i'm having troblem in partition
<kartikey> I have been trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 on my system along with windows 7.
<kartikey> In windows , I have a C drive(in which windows is installed) of 48.73 GB, a D drive of 283.42 GB and a H drive of 49.62 GB. i also have 2 unallocated space one of 101 MB and other one of 83.89 GB(in which I want to install Ubuntu 13.10).
<kartikey> When I install Ubuntu and select "something else" option in installation type the partition editor shows partitions sda1 of 105 MB (windows loader), sda2 of 52 GB and sda3 of 442 GB. I'm totally confused what is happening.
<sway> Let me guess, are you trying to install it with windows?
<jasabella> sway, i just installed it on a P4 3GHz prescott machine :)
<kartikey> My total HDD space is 500 GB though some of it is unavailable.
<kartikey> yes
<sway> What version of windows do you have installed?
<kartikey> a dual boot and i have some data on 2 seperate partitions which ubuntu shows as 1
<kartikey> win 7
<kartikey> ubuntu does not also show any free space
<kartikey> u can see the screenshot in this post
<kartikey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211265
<AndChat470801> Hi guys
<kartikey> hey :)
<AndChat470801> Think I've made a school boy error upgrading to 14.10...
<sway> typically windows has a small partition for it's boot, and a hidden partition containing it's recovery OS.
<kartikey> okay that 101 mb i suppose
<AndChat470801> I've lost my UI and desktop 😀
<mahendra> I recently installa Pinguy OS, when i m going to update it through terminal given error comes
<mahendra> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mahendra> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<mahendra> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mahendra> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kartikey> @AndChat470801 which distro?
<AndChat470801> Ubuntu, was 13.10
<spark_> hi all i got an error when i launch firefox ... it also affect all browser i tyed so far    here is the error  GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Kungr> Kartikey: I would not dual boot unless you want to rebuild your windows boot file from dos
<kartikey> kungr: i didn't understand
<sway> Well the lock issue just means another package program is currently using it, or may have terminated with out removing the locks.
<Kungr> i would recommend doing a real dual boot within the bios option
<kartikey> can you explain
<kartikey> will it result in a data loss
<kartikey> what will be the steps??
<Kungr> well linux grub encorporates the windows boot.
<Kungr> if you eventually delete your ubuntu install you will loose your windows boot file and have to do a dos repair
<kartikey> oh I tried to install ubuntu 13.10 2 months back and then it encorporated windows boot loader i reinstalled a new windows and recovered it
<sway> I've had problems with dual boots with windows.... destroyed both operating systems.
<ikonia> Kungr: what are you on about a "dos repair" ??
<ikonia> DOS is dead
<kartikey> i think its cmd, is it???
<Kungr> just my lesson learned was if you have two harddrives dual boot through the motherboard bios and not sided by side install
<ikonia> Kungr: thats just weak advice
<ikonia> kartikey: you seem to understand the implications of using the recovery shell to put the windows boot loader back on the mbr
<Kungr> well not articulate i agree
<sway> I recommend seperate hard drives for windows, and ubuntu. but put the boot loader on the drive the bios will be booting from (typ. /dev/sda)
<Kungr> yes cmd
<kartikey> okay so what should i do now???
<kartikey> i want a dual boot
<ikonia> sway: again - just random blind advice
<Kungr> I agree with sway if your a noob
<ikonia> kartikey: however you feel comfortable that uses your hardware best
<ikonia> Kungr: stop it - stop giving bad blind advice
<ikonia> and your new to ubuntu status has nothing to do with 1 or 2 disks
<kartikey> please i'm not understanding anything :(
<sway> Kungr, I've worked with some bad systems.  it always seems to give the best results.
<Kungr> i don't think it is blind because i've made the dumb mistake
<ikonia> not to be pushed on everyone
<ikonia> Kungr: that's YOUR problem then
<kartikey> ???
<Kungr> may not mater kartikey may only have 1 drive
<sway> Kartikey, the Ubuntuforums generally have solved issues like yours, I would suggest combing them for answers.
<Kungr> matter
<kartikey> combing???
<sway> Kungr, Most likely she does only have one.
<kartikey> he... sway
<kartikey> :/
<kartikey> and i have one hard disk
<kartikey> why there is a libparted bug???
<sway> Just from first glance, your drive D and H seems to be clumped to gether as /dev/sda3 in ubuntu
<sway> I would be curious to see how windows sees your partitions.
<brli> http://brli.boxhost.me/punbb/
<pando_> hello
<sway> I'm gonna go on a limb and guess that drive "D" and "H" is on a  logical partition that Ubuntu is listing as all of /dev/sda3
<sway> hello pando
<jasabella> hi :) im following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<jasabella> and i cant seem to access the server
<jasabella> (from my windows computers)
<Slart> jasabella: what happens if you run   smbclient -L 127.0.0.1    on your samba server computer?
<jasabella> i got it working, i need to login as guest hmmm :D
<jasabella> derrrr
<jasabella> i cant just browse it though
<jasabella> client not installed
<jasabella> hmm
<Polaris> Hi, I'm trying to install xorg-server, and despite correcting many errors and installing dependencies, I keep getting more errors and a suggestion to "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix."
<judekn0x> hi can some one help me witha ubuntu issue?
<Ben64> judekn0x: to find out, ask a question
<judekn0x>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<judekn0x>     1 ?        Ss     0:01 /sbin/init
<judekn0x>     2 ?        S      0:00 [kthreadd]
<judekn0x>     3 ?        S      0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
<judekn0x>     6 ?        S      0:00 [migration/0]
<judekn0x>     7 ?        S      0:00 [watchdog/0]
<judekn0x>     8 ?        S<     0:00 [cpuset]
<judekn0x>     9 ?        S<     0:00 [khelper]
<judekn0x>    10 ?        S      0:00 [kdevtmpfs]
<judekn0x>    11 ?        S<     0:00 [netns]
<judekn0x>    12 ?        S      0:00 [sync_supers]
<judekn0x>    13 ?        S      0:00 [bdi-default]
<judekn0x>    14 ?        S<     0:00 [kintegrityd]
<judekn0x>    15 ?        S<     0:00 [kblockd]
<judekn0x>    16 ?        S<     0:00 [ata_sff]
<judekn0x>    17 ?        S      0:00 [khubd]
<judekn0x>    18 ?        S<     0:00 [md]
<judekn0x>    20 ?        S      0:00 [khungtaskd]
<tozen> judekn0x: what the f***!
<judekn0x>    21 ?        S      0:00 [kswapd0]
<judekn0x>    22 ?        SN     0:00 [ksmd]
<ktosiek> wow, and it's not even userspace yet!
<judekn0x>    23 ?        SN     0:00 [khugepaged]
<judekn0x>    24 ?        S      0:00 [fsnotify_mark]
<judekn0x>    25 ?        S      0:00 [ecryptfs-kthrea]
<llutz> floodbots on holiday?
<judekn0x>    26 ?        S<     0:00 [crypto]
<Ben64> !ops
<judekn0x>    34 ?        S<     0:00 [kthrotld]
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<judekn0x>    35 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/u:1]
<judekn0x>    36 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_0]
<judekn0x>    37 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_1]
<judekn0x>    39 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_2]
<judekn0x>    40 ?        S      0:06 [scsi_eh_3]
<judekn0x>    41 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/u:3]
<judekn0x>    62 ?        S<     0:00 [devfreq_wq]
<judekn0x>   200 ?        S<     0:00 [mpt_poll_0]
<judekn0x>   201 ?        S<     0:00 [mpt/0]
<judekn0x>   202 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_4]
<judekn0x>   253 ?        D      0:00 [jbd2/sda1-8]
<judekn0x>   254 ?        S<     0:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]
<judekn0x>   294 ?        S      0:00 upstart-udev-bridge --daemon
<Ben64> llutz: flood bots are gone
<judekn0x>   297 ?        S<s    0:00 udevd --daemon
<judekn0x>   384 ?        S<     0:00 udevd --daemon
<judekn0x>   385 ?        S<     0:00 udevd --daemon
<ktosiek> userspace, nice
<judekn0x>   676 ?        S      0:00 [flush-8:0]
<judekn0x>   684 ?        S<     0:00 [kpsmoused]
<judekn0x>   866 ?        Ssl    0:00 NetworkManager
<judekn0x>   868 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/modem-manager
<tozen> judekn0x: hey! admins!!!!
<judekn0x>   884 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -u -s
<judekn0x>   889 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp
<judekn0x>   890 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp
<judekn0x>  1126 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty4
<judekn0x>  1134 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty5
<judekn0x>  1156 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty2
<judekn0x>  1157 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty3
<judekn0x>  1159 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty6
<judekn0x>  1220 ?        Ss     0:00 cron
<judekn0x>  1306 ?        Ss     0:00 dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth2
<judekn0x>  1441 tty1     Ss     0:00 /bin/login --
<judekn0x>  1466 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon
<judekn0x>  1538 tty1     S      0:00 -bash
<Polaris> What... is it doing...
<judekn0x>  1560 tty1     S+     0:00 /bin/bash /usr/bin/startx
<judekn0x>  1577 tty1     S+     0:00 xinit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc -- /etc/X11/xinit/xserve
<babilen> ubottu: ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<judekn0x>  1578 tty7     S<s+   0:45 /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp :0 -auth /tmp/serverauth.kOE
<judekn0x>  1581 tty1     S      0:00 /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exi
<judekn0x>  1622 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bi
<judekn0x>  1631 tty1     Sl     0:00 x-session-manager
<judekn0x>  1634 tty1     S      0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-ma
<judekn0x>  1635 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address
<babilen> judekn0x: Stop pasting into the channel please
<judekn0x>  1638 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2
<judekn0x>  1644 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<judekn0x>  1645 tty1     Sl     0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=ss
<llutz> curious about the question following ...
<judekn0x>  1649 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd
<judekn0x>  1652 tty1     S      0:00 metacity --replace
<judekn0x>  1656 tty1     S      0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable
<tozen> judekn0x: nice info to crach him down :))
<judekn0x>  1664 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor
<Ben64> babilen: won't help, to him its already pasted. its taking so long because of flood timer
<judekn0x>  1665 tty1     S      0:00 /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authenticatio
<judekn0x>  1666 tty1     S      0:04 gnome-panel
<judekn0x>  1668 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/udisks/udisks-daemon
<judekn0x>  1670 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd
<judekn0x>  1672 tty1     S      0:00 nautilus
<judekn0x>  1673 ?        S      0:01 udisks-daemon: polling /dev/sr0
<judekn0x>  1674 tty1     S      0:00 gnome-power-manager
<judekn0x>  1676 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor
<Polaris> Oh damn.
<judekn0x>  1678 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-afc-volume-monitor
<judekn0x>  1680 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/upower/upowerd
<judekn0x>  1699 ?        S      0:00 hald-runner
<judekn0x>  1717 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-trash --spawner :1.8 /org/gtk/gvf
<judekn0x>  1739 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-input: Listening on /dev/input/event2 /dev
<judekn0x>  1741 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/lib/bonobo-activation/bonobo-activation-server -
<judekn0x>  1751 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=O
<judekn0x>  1755 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-applets/trashapplet --oaf-activate-iid
<judekn0x>  1788 ?        S      0:02 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec)
<judekn0x>  1791 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-acti
<llutz> Ben64: where can we sign the petition to get floodbots back? ;)
<judekn0x>  1794 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/clock-applet --oaf-activate-iid=
<Polaris> In the meantime, I have a question that doesn't involve a bunch of entries.
<judekn0x>  1797 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/notification-area-applet --oaf-a
<judekn0x>  1813 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-metadata
<judekn0x>  1816 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/indicator-application/indicator-application-
<judekn0x>  1818 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<Polaris> Hi, I'm trying to install xorg-server, and despite correcting many errors and installing dependencies, I keep getting more errors and a suggestion to "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix."
<judekn0x>  1820 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-servic
<judekn0x>  1825 tty1     Sl     0:21 gnome-terminal
<judekn0x>  1826 tty1     S      0:00 gnome-pty-helper
<judekn0x>  1827 pts/0    Ss     0:00 bash
<judekn0x> what is tht watchdog
<Ben64> llutz: program your own, they got removed because whoever had made them disallowed their use or something
<judekn0x> process
<judekn0x> how can i remove it
<judekn0x> ?
<Ben64> judekn0x: no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no
<tozen> judekn0x: u r idiot?!!
<llutz> judekn0x: you're pasting hundreds of useless lines to ask that? omg
<ktosiek> judekn0x: sudo shutdown -h now
<Slart> Polaris: are you installing xorg from the repos or you've compiled your own?
<Ben64> judekn0x: do NOT ever paste that many lines in irc ever, ever.
<Polaris> Compiling it I believe
<ktosiek> if you don't know what it is, why would you remove it?
<Polaris> Is there another way?
<Slart> tozen: easy on the insults.. no need for it
<Slart> Polaris: sudo apt-get install xorg should work
<Polaris> I thought I tried that, but I'll try again.
<dmitriyubuntu> why its names SUDO
<Ben64> Polaris: are you actually on ubuntu? theres no reason to compile xorg on ubuntu
<Polaris> Yes.
<llutz> judekn0x: sudo apt-get remove watchdog                   http://linux.die.net/man/8/watchdog
<mordof> judekn0x: the take-away from that is, if you have a question where you need to display a bunch of information to ask... please use a pastebin service (apaste.info) and then provide us with a link that contains the information
<Slart> dmitriyubuntu: su  is short for    switch user, it lets you run stuff as another user, most of the time it's the root user.. sudo is to just run one command as another user
<Polaris> Slart, I just ran ./configure in another directory, which is ultimately what I'm trying to get to work, but I get this:
<Polaris> checking for XORG... no configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.7.0 xproto xext kbproto inputproto randrproto) were not met:  No package 'xorg-server' found No package 'xext' found No package 'randrproto' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<judekn0x> err
<Ben64> Polaris: we can't really help you with compiling stuff in this channel, you're pretty much on your own if you insist on going down that path
<judekn0x> ok will do
<Ben64> judekn0x: seriously, 111 lines is not ok to spam a channel with
<judekn0x> so i want that process to dissappear
<judekn0x> 111 lines
<judekn0x> i didnt count them
<Ben64> protip: if its more than one line, use a pastebin
<tozen> judekn0x: yes, pal u've pissed off people here, sorry
<judekn0x> i didnt know there were suppose to piss off people
 * cfhowlett beginning to seriously miss the floodbots ...
<judekn0x> *that was
<Ben64> cfhowlett: make one
<Ben64> judekn0x: there are 1427 people in here
<judekn0x> didnt count
<judekn0x> sorry
<cfhowlett> Ben64, desire: 1, required skills: 0
<Ben64> that seems like a theme with you
<Ben64> think before acting next time
<cfhowlett> judekn0x, the thing to do is paste up your output and re-submit the question.
<Ben64> its a silly question that has already been answered anyway
<Polaris> Heh, after all this time of learning how to compile myself, Slart, I failed to realize I could just install git and download the package directly instead of compiling
<Polaris> Hoping this works. Thanks regardless.
<judekn0x> ok brb
<judekn0x> doin that next
<Ben64> Polaris: uh, git is not the correct way of installing stuff on ubuntu either. use apt-get
<tozen> Polaris: if you don't know to how to compile so there is readme file in the archive located
<gooses89> Hey guys, I'm doing a release upgrade and I got this screen http://puu.sh/7xiTH.png Any idea what info I need to put in? If anything
<Polaris> The problem is I have no idea where else to get this particular package, Ben64
<Polaris> It's a Wacom tablet driver
<Ben64> Polaris: xorg is not a tablet driver...
<Polaris> Well no
<mici> gooses89 nothing to put there unless you want to use ipv6
<cfhowlett> Polaris, wacom HAS a linux driver!
<Polaris> But the tablet driver says that it needs Xorg
<Polaris> The tablet light comes on but the settings for it do not recogonize it.
<Polaris> @cfhowlett
<Ben64> and xorg is the whole graphical interface server thingy, so if you have gui, you already have xorg
<Slart> Polaris: oh.. hope that works for you. Good luck
<Polaris> I may have Xorg, Ben64, but I think what's going on is the tablet driver doesn't know where Xorg is located or something?
<Polaris> I'm not sure, in all honesty.
<judekn0x> http://pastebin.com/3b3evWae
<Ben64> Polaris: i believe you're looking in the wrong direction on all this
<Polaris> It would not surprise me.
<judekn0x> please tell me what that is im using ubuntu
<Polaris> All I have to work with is the fact that the tablet registers when I run lsusb, but does not work regardless.
<Ben64> Polaris: try looking for some guide for [your model tablet] and [your version ubuntu]
<Arceye_> Does ubuntu have an equivalent program to dvd shrink ?
<mdko> Hello ubuntu
<judekn0x> dav  looksie.txt  loopnest.pl  loopnet.pl  loopnet.pl.save
<judekn0x> root@bt:/home/judeknox# perl loopnest.pl
<judekn0x> root@bt:/home/judeknox# ps x
<judekn0x>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<judekn0x>     1 ?        Ss     0:01 /sbin/init
<judekn0x>     2 ?        S      0:00 [kthreadd]
<judekn0x>     3 ?        S      0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
<judekn0x>     6 ?        S      0:00 [migration/0]
<judekn0x>     7 ?        S      0:00 [watchdog/0]
<Ben64> NO
<judekn0x>     8 ?        S<     0:00 [cpuset]
<judekn0x>     9 ?        S<     0:00 [khelper]
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<judekn0x>    10 ?        S      0:00 [kdevtmpfs]
<judekn0x>    11 ?        S<     0:00 [netns]
<judekn0x>    12 ?        S      0:00 [sync_supers]
<judekn0x>    13 ?        S      0:00 [bdi-default]
<judekn0x>    14 ?        S<     0:00 [kintegrityd]
<judekn0x>    15 ?        S<     0:00 [kblockd]
<judekn0x>    16 ?        S<     0:00 [ata_sff]
<judekn0x>    17 ?        S      0:00 [khubd]
<judekn0x>    18 ?        S<     0:00 [md]
<judekn0x>    20 ?        S      0:00 [khungtaskd]
<judekn0x>    21 ?        S      0:00 [kswapd0]
<judekn0x>    22 ?        SN     0:00 [ksmd]
<judekn0x>    23 ?        SN     0:00 [khugepaged]
<judekn0x>    24 ?        S      0:00 [fsnotify_mark]
<judekn0x>    25 ?        S      0:00 [ecryptfs-kthrea]
<judekn0x>    26 ?        S<     0:00 [crypto]
<judekn0x>    34 ?        S<     0:00 [kthrotld]
<judekn0x>    35 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/u:1]
<judekn0x>    36 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_0]
<judekn0x>    37 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_1]
<judekn0x>    39 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_2]
<judekn0x>    40 ?        S      0:07 [scsi_eh_3]
<judekn0x>    41 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/u:3]
<judekn0x>    62 ?        S<     0:00 [devfreq_wq]
<judekn0x>   200 ?        S<     0:00 [mpt_poll_0]
<BlueSapphire> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<judekn0x>   201 ?        S<     0:00 [mpt/0]
<judekn0x>   202 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_4]
<judekn0x>   253 ?        S      0:00 [jbd2/sda1-8]
<judekn0x>   254 ?        S<     0:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]
<judekn0x>   294 ?        S      0:00 upstart-udev-bridge --daemon
<judekn0x>   297 ?        S<s    0:00 udevd --daemon
<judekn0x>   384 ?        S<     0:00 udevd --daemon
<judekn0x>   385 ?        S<     0:00 udevd --daemon
<judekn0x>   676 ?        S      0:00 [flush-8:0]
<judekn0x>   684 ?        S<     0:00 [kpsmoused]
<judekn0x>   866 ?        Ssl    0:00 NetworkManager
<judekn0x>   868 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/modem-manager
<judekn0x>   884 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -u -s
<judekn0x>   889 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp
<judekn0x>   890 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<judekn0x>  1126 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty4
<judekn0x>  1134 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty5
<judekn0x>  1156 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty2
<judekn0x>  1157 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty3
<judekn0x>  1159 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty6
<judekn0x>  1220 ?        Ss     0:00 cron
<judekn0x>  1306 ?        Ss     0:00 dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth2
<judekn0x>  1441 tty1     Ss     0:00 /bin/login --
<judekn0x>  1466 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon
<judekn0x>  1538 tty1     S      0:00 -bash
<judekn0x>  1560 tty1     S+     0:00 /bin/bash /usr/bin/startx
<judekn0x>  1577 tty1     S+     0:00 xinit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc -- /etc/X11/xinit/xserve
<judekn0x>  1578 tty7     S<s+   0:55 /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp :0 -auth /tmp/serverauth.kOE
<judekn0x>  1581 tty1     S      0:00 /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exi
<judekn0x>  1622 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bi
<judekn0x>  1631 tty1     Sl     0:00 x-session-manager
<dwfreed> ldunn: ♥
<Arceye_> Does ubuntu have an equivalent program to dvd shrink ?
<Toxmi> how can I add a manpage (TexLive) to the manpath? simply edition bash profils (MANPATH=/usr/local/texlive/...:$MANPATH; export MANPATH) doesn't work
<mici> UGH
<Toxmi> Do I have to edit /etc/man_db.conf?
<bekks> Toxmi: That works fine (settings the MANPATH), you have to source the profile again after doing it.
<Toxmi> bekks: I've done it but it says there is no such command: manpath
<bekks> Toxmi: Because that isnt a command.
<Toxmi> I've tried export $MANPAH also with or without parantesis
<bekks> In the bash profile, you set: MANPATH=$MANPATH:/usr/local/texlive/...   and afterwards you run: ". ~/.bash_profile"
<cfhowlett> lol
<Toxmi> bekks: so I don't need to add ;export after path?
<Toxmi> manpath=$manpath/......; export manpath
<Toxmi> bekks: Ok, Thanks I'll try that
<llutz> Toxmi:  /etc/manpath.config
<bekks> Toxmi: manpath is different from MANPATH   -- and you have to export the variable you set, yes.
<Toxmi> ok thanks dudes
<judekn0x> it was an accident
<judekn0x> is didnt paste anything
<judekn0x> im not
<bekks> judekn0x: Well, you spammed the entire "ps x" output into this channel.
<judekn0x> i didnts ps x
<judekn0x> what does that do
<bekks> 0316 101811 < judekn0x> root@bt:/home/judeknox# ps x
<cfhowlett> judekn0x, you absolutely threw up a wall of text.  use paste
<bekks> You did.
<judekn0x> some one hacked my computer alrght
<judekn0x> it is not funny
<cfhowlett> judekn0x, lol.  no.  no one hacked you.
<judekn0x> i dont have root password
<cfhowlett> !root|judekn0x,
<ubottu> judekn0x,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<judekn0x> some one stole root password
<bekks> Thats why you used sudo before.
<bekks> judekn0x: There is no root password to be stolen. You used sudo, and you pasted "ps x" into the channel.
<judekn0x> who installed root on my ubuntu
<judekn0x> \i dont know
<judekn0x> I
<bekks> root cant be "installed". It is a user, not a program.
<mici> how to sudo: "sudo su"
<llutz> judekn0x: do you have any ubuntu support related question? if not, please take your chatter elsewhere
<mici> sudpception
<mici> sudo*
<bekks> mici: Thats exactly how NOT to sudo. Either use sudo -i or sudo -s
<L1ntux> lol
<mici> bekks i know i was just trying to be ironic
<judekn0x> Unknown id: sudo
<judekn0x> Unknown id: root
<bekks> judekn0x: "sudo -i" is a command. sudo is not a userid, and root is not a command.
<parkbank> hi
<cfhowlett> judekn0x, you would be well advised to back your fingers away from anything "sudo" until you spend some time reading and learning.
<judekn0x> i cant find where to read about it
<cyphase> i forgot i had to manually install the network driver for my computer. i hadn't restarted since i first turned it on until the power went out
<mamon> #blankon
<bekks> !sudo | judekn0x
<ubottu> judekn0x: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bekks> judekn0x: ubottu just told you where to look it up.
<mamon> hi
<mamon> hi
<judekn0x> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<judekn0x> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cfhowlett> mamon, greetings.  what's your query
<someHuman> Hello!
<cfhowlett> someHuman, greetings.  what's your question?
<someHuman> Does anyone know how I can compile .cs with mono?
<cfhowlett> !mono
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Hey there!
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Lol didn't say anything.
<cfhowlett> someHuman, so I see.  best look for a mono channel?
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Ok, thanks!
<fa7ad7> Guys i have really weird question. Dont kno if its possible even
<fa7ad7> Suppose i have a file a.xxx. Then i push this text "a" to the end of the file by using echo a >> a.xxx. Now my question is how can i remove this last bit, "a" from the file afterwards
<Tasab> hello mate
<bekks> fa7ad7: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4881930/bash-remove-the-last-line-from-a-file
<Tasab> hp officejet all in one 4355 , how i can add the printer , my system seen it but can't print
<cfhowlett> !h[p
<cfhowlett> !hp
<Tasab> os lubuntu
<cfhowlett> Tasab, hplip toolkit
<fa7ad7> bekks: thanks
<sysfor> Hey guys/gals - Any idea what would cause a keyboard/mouse to work in live mode with Ubuntu, but then when I install the OS they no longer work at all?
<Tasab> cfhowlett;  then
<sysfor> I'm installing on a 4th Gen Intel NUC i3 system. There are only USB 3.0 ports so i was thinking it could have something to do with that, but i can't type anything to look :)
<cfhowlett> Tasab, use hplip to add/manage devices.  or you might try CUPS
<AmbiguousOutlier> sysfor: try ibus exit in terminal
<sysfor> AmbiguousOutlier not sure what that is?
<cjmac> sysfor: Can you ssh into the system from another computer to diagnose it that way?
<fa7ad7> bekks: one question though
<bekks> fa7ad7: Dont ask to ask, please just ask.
<fa7ad7> Will it work on a binary file
<LonelyDanbo> I was told to get proprietary graphics drivers: software center, edit, software sources, additional drivers tab, install the latest nvidia driver. How do I identify the latest proprietary drivers?
<fa7ad7> Like say a .exe file
<bekks> fa7ad7: you dont use echo  .. >> ... with binary files.
<sysfor> ill see
<LonelyDanbo> Is it NVidia binary X.Org driver ('current' driver) ?
<bekks> LonelyDanbo: Yes.
<fa7ad7> What happens when i do?
<sysfor> only issue is i can't get it connected to the wifi since the mouse doesn't work. I'm in a hotel for work (6 weeks) so i dont' have everything
<bekks> fa7ad7: You might break that file entirely.
<llutz> fa7ad7: use dd  skip/count/bs for binary files
<LonelyDanbo> bekks, thanks. So I guess the non-proprietary one is the one called uh... Nuvaue or something?
<fa7ad7> Ok thanks guys
<bekks> LonelyDanbo: nouveau is the opensource driver, yes.
<LonelyDanbo> ok, thanks.
<cjmac> Howdy... I've got a weird issue with some large drives on 12.04 server (64bit). They were external USB drives used on a mac (GPT formatted). When I remove them and hook them to my SATA controller I just get "invalid partition table"; if I put them back in the enclosure I can see the partitions.
<LonelyDanbo> does (X)ubuntu need that 3rd party software it mentioned during installation to play audio?
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, if the audio is proprietary - yes.
<bekks> cjmac: So the enclosure is somehow "optimized" for Mac and in fact just borks whatever it does :)
<LonelyDanbo> the audio? file or hardware?
<LonelyDanbo> MP3 on a...
<mici> cjmac i had that too on my broken nas when trying to save the info. i ended up buying another enclosure for the disk because couldnt work put a way to get the data :)
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, .mp3 is proprietary
<cjmac> mici, bekks: Thanks. I figured it was the enclosure doing weird things... *sigh*
<mici> next nas was just a shitty laptop connected to a 2tb usb disk :) never again a shitty one
<LonelyDanbo> Realtek® ALC887
<mici> sorry cursing and ot
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, .mp3 format is proprietary.  you'd need the 3rd party software
<LonelyDanbo> k.
<hillary> when i install packages through ubuntu software centre i get an error it failed to install or remove but when i check  the package is installed ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> what could be the issue?
<hillary> any help to my problem?
<LonelyDanbo> sorry, hillary. I don't know much about Ubuntu, and it's pretty early in the morning American time.
<LonelyDanbo> you should try searching the internet for the error.
<LonelyDanbo> and see if the description of the problem matches yous.
<LonelyDanbo> I know I came across an issue with "broken" packages, but that's probably something different.
<gargsms> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 recently and it won't recognize my build in audio
<hillary> ok thank you though
<gargsms> I cannot play any sounds.
<gargsms> Tried alsamixer and pulseaudio
<LonelyDanbo> gargsms, I had a problem like that. I had to edit some file to make my audio some "generic" device.
<LonelyDanbo> I think because my motherboard is too new.
<gargsms> I think my MoBo is too old. :p
<LonelyDanbo> oh.
<gargsms> It works fine on Windows
<LonelyDanbo> I dunno. search for ubuntu and your motherboard model (if it's onboard sound)
<gargsms> I have a graphics card installed and Ubuntu would only recognize the card
<gargsms> not the onboard
<bekks> gargsms: Thats most likely because the onboard GPU is to be disabled in the BIOS when installing an additional GPU.
<gargsms> Maybe. I will have a look at BIOS Settings. Thanks bekks
<bekks> That wont help.
<gargsms> o.O
<bekks> In almost all use cases, the onboard GPU is siabled when using an external GPU. So you will never "see" it.
<gargsms> I will try removing the external GPU.
<bekks> Why?
<gargsms> Because it doesn't have an audio out
<bekks> Graphic cards never have audio ports.
<bekks> Thats why they are called graphic cards, and not sound cards.
<gargsms> and I don't have DVI monitor
<gargsms> or HDMI
<Guest17992> No audio input device on ubuntu 13.10 with front-mic plugged-in
<Guest17992> The rear mic is detected, and works, the problem remains with the front-mic.
<_root_>  I need someone to explain to me how to swallow two or more object to FvwmButtons (plz) (i.e FvwmPager xclock)
<Tasab> would like to print very important docs , the type of printer officejet 4355 - all in one , how can install , o/s lubuntu
<interweb> How do I can find my wireless driver name ?
<interweb> using command line
<Guest73599> what is the purge command to unenstall and delete all files a program. im trying to do this with pidgin
<Guest17992> please help me
<mici> Guest17992 have you checked the audio settings. usually there is many different options in the dropdown menu
<cfhowlett> Guest73599, sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<interweb> Anyone can help me ?
<Guest73599> cfhowlett: thanks
<Guest17992> mici: http://askubuntu.com/questions/407290/no-audio-input-device-on-ubuntu-13-10-with-front-mic-plugged-in
<_root_>  I need someone to explain to me how to swallow two or more object to FvwmButtons (plz) (i.e FvwmPager xclock)
<Guest17992> mici: the same problem
<Guest17992> to me
<Guest17992> mici:
<geirha> Guest73599: purging pidgin will likely not resolve whatever problem you have. It will not remove the config pidgin has saved in your home directory
<Guest73599> geirha: is that a hidden file
<mici> Guest17992 im on a computer with no gui so cant help with that
<mici> i cant use txt only browsers :(
<geirha> Guest73599: It stores it in a directory called ~/.purple if I remember correctly. It's years since I used pidgin though. Might have changed.
<mithran> http://askubuntu.com/questions/407290/no-audio-input-device-on-ubuntu-13-10-with-front-mic-plugged-in
<mithran> how can i resolve it
<cfhowlett> _root_, seems like your trying to do a webpage or something?  ask the webpage developer channel/forum.  not really an ubuntu issue
<_root_> cfhowlett, it is FVWM m8
<mithran>  that is the exact problem and i am using ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> _root_, so - not an ubuntu issue.
<mithran> please help me
<mithran> anybody there
<mithran> http://askubuntu.com/questions/407290/no-audio-input-device-on-ubuntu-13-10-with-front-mic-plugged-in
<_root_> it is part of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !patience|mithran,
<ubottu> mithran,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<mithran> is it a bug??????
<judekn0x> !paitence|mithran
<judekn0x> !paitence|system
<bekks> judekn0x: the trigger is: "patience".
<cfhowlett> bekks, shhh!  I was waiting for the next attempts!
<c2tarun> bekks, BTW how do we find triggers of ubottu?
<judekn0x> !patience|system
<ubottu> system: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> c2tarun, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=name%20ASC&page=0
<judekn0x> !triggers
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<judekn0x> !find
<bekks> judekn0x: Would you mind to use query with ubottu for playing with him? :)
<judekn0x> nope
<judekn0x> i dont query
<kjhgsdd> any here get bluetooth to work?
<tiresias_rud> hello all
<tiresias_rud> problem when i boot under linux mint with nvidia driver: the boot is normal until the login screen which is... black ...
<cfhowlett> !mint|tiresias_rud,
<ubottu> tiresias_rud,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest73599> i tried to configure a jabber account on pidgin and it asked me to authenticate so i did and it said:server does not use any supported authentication method. so then i tried to delete it and start over but it wont forget. my question is how do i edit the .purple file to make it forget
<tiresias_rud> i have exacty the same peoblem with the laptop of my gf which runs ubuntu 12.04 ^^
<cfhowlett> !nomodese
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kjhgsdd> tiresias_rud: what problem is that?
<tiresias_rud> kjhgsdd, watched a match in double screen yesterday on my tv, and i forgot to set "twin view" option in the nvidia settings
<tiresias_rud> kjhgsdd, and now when i boot, the login screen is black
<tombtc> what speeds you guys getting with usb 3.0. When I copy large files to a pendrive I get like 20MB/s. Same thing on win7 I get 45MB/s
<PeterGriffin> Hi there. I have a cupple of servers on my net with 1000 Mb network interfaces and a few with 100 Mb. The speed between them is awfully slow, like 5K. Is it possible this to be caused by the differentspeed setting of the interfaces?
<cfhowlett> !server|PeterGriffin,
<ubottu> PeterGriffin,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<PeterGriffin> Anyway. If somebody here could answer I'd be thankful.
<kjhgsdd> PeterGriffin: no
<cfhowlett> PeterGriffin, no idea
<kjhgsdd> PeterGriffin: not possible
<PeterGriffin> kjhgsdd: thanks :)
<kjhgsdd> PeterGriffin: the speed is to low to be the result of the hardware differences
<kjhgsdd> any here get bluetooth to work?
<kjhgsdd> The machine is saying unable to find service record.
<kjhgsdd> just trying to send a test file over bluetooth
<kjhgsdd> Any here know anything about Ubuntu?
<libpenguin> how to save terminal output to a txt file ? saving while executing command and also if a command is already executed and its out is shown in terminal
<libpenguin> output*
<ice9> sometimes on startup or returning from sleep,  the last row of letters on the keyboard (z to m) doesn't work,  but after pressing on them many times they start to work again, its Macbook
<bekks> libpenguin: cmd | tee -a cmd.log
<libpenguin> tee is save output command ? bekks
<kjhgsdd> libpenguin: cut and paste or look for print in file
<bekks> libpenguin: Just take a look at "man tee"
<libpenguin> kjhgsdd: print in file ?
<kjhgsdd> ice9: check for the mac keyboard layout
<libpenguin> bekks: ok, what about the output which is already in front of eyes ?
<bekks> libpenguin: Write it down or copy and paste it.
<ice9> kjhgsdd: I'm using the standard us layout
<eer> Can I create  a Kubuntu bootstick to install  Kubuntu from a Ubuntu system?
<kjhgsdd> Hi roby
<bekks> eer: you can just install kubuntu from ubuntu.
<RobDude> Can someone help me create a bootable USB stick for a Windows 7 install, from inside Ubuntu?  I have tried using gparted to create an NTFS on the USB drive and then mounted the windows .iso and cp the files to it.  It boots correctly but the windows installer fails early on with a driver error (I've installed windows 7 on this system before without any problems, so I don't believe this to be a valid error message and assume it is related to how I created th
<RobDude> e install USB)
<bekks> eer: No need to reinstall.
<RobDude> I also tried 'unetbootin' if I'm saying it right - but it wasn't able to boot the USB after that
<bekks> RobDude: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<RobDude> Thanks bekks!
<kjhgsdd> Guest81495: I have listened to some of the broadcasts.
<eer> bekks, the system was first installed in 2007 with Ubuntu and did updates every 6 months. I want to install freshly once because they system has so many bugs now.
<eer> bekks, also it is not the same system, I want to create the USB stick from my desktop for the laptop system of my girlfriend on her laptop.
<libpenguin> bekks: saving is not possible for already shown output ? terminal output hides up in terminal window, now way to copy it, and also how to increase terminal shown output data eg. from 5pages to 10pages ?
<bekks> libpenguin: Write it down or copy and paste it.
<cfhowlett> eer, ??? download the iso you want and create the usb?
<kjhgsdd> this is starting to look like a replay mashup
<RobDude> bekks:  Ahh - thanks!  That makes sense - when I did UNetbootin, the filesystem was FAT and that's why it failed.  Thanks again, link makes sense
<libpenguin> bekks: how to increase the limit of amount of data shown in terminal ? eg if its 5 pages than to 10 pages
<kjhgsdd> let me know if any know anything about Ubuntu
<kjhgsdd> privmsg me
<kjhgsdd> this is starting to look like a mashup replay stream
<bekks> libpenguin: That depends on the terminal you are using.
<libpenguin> default terminal in saucy bekks
<RobDude> libpenguin:  Do you mean the default Ubuntu 'gui' terminal app?  You can just edit the profile under the Scrolling tab - it is 512 lines by default afaik
<bekks> libpenguin: Then you can set the scroll buffer in the settings.
<libpenguin> anyways to do it with a command in terminal ?
<bekks> libpenguin: No.
<libpenguin> ok, I'll take a look at its settings
<eer> Where is the USB stick startup creator under Kubuntu 13.10?
<eer> Never mind. Found it.
<libpenguin> whenever I connect my android to saucy over wifi and then disconnect, nautilis hangs up and ultimately system crashes with msg, kernel panic, switching to txt console. why it is so ? how to fix it ?
<libpenguin> also how to make mtp work smoothly in ubuntu ?
<bekks> With _which_msg?
<monkeytoe> hello :)
<cfhowlett> libpenguin, so many tutorials online.  find the most recent one.
<libpenguin> cfhowlett: for mtp ?
<cfhowlett> libpenguin, ubuntu + mtp + make/model of device
<SpArTaKo> Power calibration area error.         http://bit.ly/1horKoP
<libpenguin> cfhowlett: ok, what about the nautilis hang up issue ?
<doomlord__> which clang++ version should it be in the ubuntu repositories ? i'm seeing 3.2-7ubuntu1
<monkeytoe> I would like to run a file "/home/user/watchdog.sh" every 3 hours. How would I do that with a cronjob?
<bekks> libpenguin: which msg do you get?
<cfhowlett> libpenguin, googly goo - be aware it's an ongoing issue
<judekn0x>  2176 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server 2184 ?        S      0:01 [kworker/0:2] 2185 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/0:3] 2186 pts/1    S+     0:01 gnote 2189 pts/2    Ss     0:00 bash 2202 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/0:0] 2209 pts/2    S      0:01 usr/sbin/poise_app/titkits/killer_watchdog.milo 2210 pts/2    R+     0:00 ps x 2174 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/Thunar --daemon
<judekn0x>  2176?        S       0:00 /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server 2184 ?        S      0:01 [kworker/0:2] 2185 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/0:3] 2186 pts/1    S+     0:01 gnote 2189 pts/2    Ss     0:00 bash 2202 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/0:0] 2209 pts/2    S      0:01 usr/sbin/poise_app/titkits/killer_watchdog.milo 2210 pts/2    R+     0:00 ps x
<libpenguin> judekn0x: use pastebin
<cfhowlett> libpenguin, i'm told that 14.04 will "fix" it :)
<bekks> judekn0x: USe a pastebin. You spammed the channel once to often today.
<libpenguin> !pastebin judekn0x
<cfhowlett> judekn0x, stop that
<Guest79821> i tried to add a jabber account to pidgin and it keeps saying "Server does not use any supported authentication method"
<monkeytoe> would it be * 2 * * * /home/user/watchdog.sh to run watchdog.sh every 2 hours?
<libpenguin> cfhowlett: ohh, that sounds very soothing, i had system crashs several times, btw what is the problem or what it causing it ?
<cfhowlett> libpenguin, I don't recall, but it was QUITE common.  I'm still on 12.04 and had to do some extra configuring but 13.10 was supposed to work out of the box.  Lots of unhappy folk - might have been an android issue.  anyways: 14.04 next month ..
<llutz_> monkeytoe: no that means at 2 o'clock "* */2 * * * cmd" for every 2 hrs
<libpenguin> bekks: nautilis hangs with fan spinning at full speed and hot air, then after few seconds, full system hangup then after few seconds, msg - kernel panic occured, switching to text console and it stays there with the same msg
<llutz_> monkeytoe:read " man 5 crontab" for more info
<libpenguin> cfhowlett: sounds good, thnx for the news
<monkeytoe> so it seems... * */2 * * *
<Gryfelhase> hi kids... I'm using ubuntu 13.10... when Iinstall something that intalls a lib, I get an error message like "/libs is group enabled"
<Gryfelhase> even when I set it manual back to root
<Gryfelhase> next time its again my users group
<bekks> When you set what back to root? And whats the exact message, not something like...?
<Gryfelhase> any ideas ?
<Gryfelhase> was yesterday...
<Gryfelhase> I'll try to install something with lib.. one moment
<ikonia> exact error
<ikonia> exact symptoms
<ikonia> exact description
<llutz_> ikonia: wishful thinking ...
<Gryfelhase> hrr... sorry... seems to be ok now :|  I save the text next time, if it happens
<Gryfelhase> thx anyway... bye
<RobDude> Ugh - well....that stinks.  In the latest version of unetbootin (585) I can't select the NTFS USB stick.  in the older version, I can have it show me everything and manually select the USB stick.  I wonder why they took away that feature
<RobDude> Oh well - it seems to be working :)
<Domincii> Hey, still trying to reinstall Ubuntu via an ISO in the GRUB menu, I can't seem to partition the hard drive though because I keep being told that something is mounted on /mnt/iso/ but the folder is empty when I look at it, how do I unmount it?
<Domincii> Whenever I try to unmount it I'm told that unmount isn't a real command
<ikonia> the command is "umount" not "unmount"
<Domincii> wow, I'm dumb
<Domincii> thanks
<judekn0x> kill -9 -1
<qwebirc50878> do you know admin of http://wyldeplayground.net/? james104?
<Moccodo> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an old laptop. It needs non-pae, so I am using netinst-12.04. But when it should start downloading packages, it just shows a blank screen (the ubuntu color). syslogs last message is "Good signature from Ubuntu Archive automatic Signing Key". What's wrong?
<qwebirc50878> do you know admin of http://wyldeplayground.net/? james104?
<ikonia> qwebirc50878: please stop spamming that
<ikonia> qwebirc50878: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ironhoof> "Ok, having a small wifi issue, broadcom BCM4312 [14e4:4315], it wont connect and keeps popping up the password screen every now, and again. When it does connect rarely it gets dropped after a few seconds.
<cfhowlett> Moccodo, you don't state the age of your "old" laptop, but you might find lubuntu or xubuntu a better choice.  the former is optimized for older hardware
<Moccodo> cfhowlett: The problem is that it needs a non-pae installer. Where to get the one for Lubuntu? I didn't find it.
<Moccodo> *-installer +kernel
<tracyone> how to install library for x86 in ubuntu 14.04 amd64?sudo apt-get install ia32-libs not work
<cfhowlett> !trusty|tracyone,
<ubottu> tracyone,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<llutz_> tracyone: apt-get install lib:i386
<ironhoof> and now sta refuses to install and gives a jockey error. and its falling back to wl as eth1 instead of b43 like it was i think i messed something up.
<monkeytoe> after you modify crontab with crontab -e... is there anything you need to do to make them take effect?
<llutz_> monkeytoe: no
<AlanBell> monkeytoe: no, if it accepts the update as valid then it will start using it
<monkeytoe> */10 * * * * reboot should reboot the system every 10 minutes right?
<monkeytoe> if that cronjob was for the root user right?
<llutz_> monkeytoe: use "/sbin/reboot"  full pathes to be on the safe side
<ikonia> please tell me this is not some weak joke you're playing on someone to reboot their machine every 10 minutes
<AlanBell> monkeytoe: you might want a -f on that, and it is a rather odd thing to want to do
<tozen> ikonia: +1 think so as wel
<monkeytoe> its not some weak joke I am playing on someone to reboot their machine every 10 minutes... I am just using reboot as my first attempt for a cron command until I have it execute a custom script
<ikonia> reboot seems a bad test
<llutz_> monkeytoe: using reboot for that is rather stupid
<monkeytoe> what would be a better test?
<ikonia> something less "agressive" seems a better way to test cron
<llutz_> monkeytoe: date >/tmp/crontest
<theadmin> monkeytoe: Something that just outputs a line of some sort to a file would do
<theadmin> monkeytoe: What llutz_ said
<AlanBell> echo "foo"> /home/me/test.ttxt
<monkeytoe> kk
<tmd> Hi Ubuntu. I am tweaking unity. Is there any shortcut that makes the next open window show. i.e. NOT alt-tab and alt-above-tab since these will cycle latest focused window and not take the next in line
<ironhoof> hmm jockey says b43 is blacklisted, but its not in the blacklist
<monkeytoe> sweet got the date printing every minute
<monkeytoe> so 0 */2 * * * date >/tmp/crontest should print the date every 2 hours then right?
<llutz_> monkeytoe: at minute 0, yes
<theadmin> ironhoof: grep b43 /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf
<theadmin> ironhoof: (might help to detect if it is blacklisted and you just didn't notice)
<monkeytoe> if I left the first one to *, it would be 2 hours from the point the server boots right?
<llutz_> monkeytoe: from cron start, but yes
<ironhoof> Aright good point lemme check it
<llutz_> monkeytoe:read " man 5 crontab" for more info
<AlanBell> tmd: not quite sure what you mean by that? there are some changes in the z-order scrolling coming up in the next release, but right now it sort of mixes z-order and focus sequence in an odd way, you can use shift to try to go back through the sequence
<AlanBell> tmd: there are a bunch of bugs around window handling, bug 1286784 is quite a good description of what it does and should do
<ubottu> bug 1286784 in Unity "Inconsistent scrollwheel launcher behavior for window switching." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286784
<ironhoof> the only lin in the files is # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<ironhoof> i used an fwcutter and replaced b43 folder as shown on a website to try and make it work is it possible the module is bad?
<eer> I am just installing Kubuntu 13.10 via USB stick on my laptop. After choosing the country time zone I am getting the error message "ubi-soncole-setup crashed, exit with code 141. Retry, if you do not your installation may fail fail entirely or may be broken". Retrying does not work though, same error. Any help?
<theadmin> ironhoof: Eh, yes. When you "sudo modprobe b43", do you get an error?
<theadmin> eer: Sounds like your installation media (or downloaded image) may be damaged
<cfhowlett> eer, verify your original ISO with md5sum
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ironhoof> well no it doesnt actually give an error at all. it just drops back down to the command line.
<theadmin> ironhoof: Hm, that means the module was loaded
<theadmin> ironhoof: Try using something that requires it now, if it works as intended then you just probably need to tell it to load it at startup
<eer> theadmin, i verified via md5sum, everything ok
<eer> I pressed ignore for now.
<eer> What would that error affect?
<eer> Great. Installer crashed.
<eer> Just now
<theadmin> ...weeell.
<theadmin> I have no idea what could cause it, though,not a very descriptive error
<ironhoof_> oops, no doesnt work as intended
<ironhoof_> infact STA just refuses to install, unless of course i purge bcmwl-kernel-sources. then it installs nearly to the end. then gives me the jockey error.
<iQuad> hi guys
<iQuad> Is that ubuntu help channel?
<cfhowlett> iQuad, it is
<cfhowlett> ironhoof_, any chance you skipped a step/package during install?
<iQuad> uh, ok. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 4~5 hours ago, near of the Windows 8.1 UEFI. I deleted 13.10 to Install 12.04
<cfhowlett> iQuad, actually deleted?  unnecessary -
<iQuad> But grub is not working well, I tried everything.. boot-repair, search, grub command prompt etc
<ironhoof_> its from driver recommendations that is proprietary. Now thats bizzare i unplugged it and its working as wl even though it said it didnt install, and as driver wl1
<iQuad> cfhowlett: that's Ok I wanted clean install..
<iQuad> but now grub says: "boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod"
<cfhowlett> iQuad, OK.  for future, format your partitions before installing and they'll wipe previous OS
<iQuad> and there is no such a directory "x86-64-efi" on /boot/grub
<eer> After installation my laptop does not show any wireless networks. Why could that be?
<ironhoof_> not that im complaining it says eth1 though
<iQuad> eer, check wireless drivers
<iQuad> cfhowlett: any idea how can I install grub with EFI support?
<Munster> \o
<ironhoof_> Im just going to play a few videos with it make sure its good restart. I dont care if it says eth1 instead of wlan0 as long as it works
<deXter_> i can access systems with ip address only not with machine name
<deXter_> how can i solve it
<deXter_> ?
<eer> iQuad, which setting under Kubuntu would that be. It's been a long time ...
<cfhowlett> !efi|iQuad,
<ubottu> iQuad,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eer> Under network settings I only get proxy, connection prefs, etc ...
<iQuad> eer:  try lspci | grep wlan
<cfhowlett> iQuad, I've not had to deal with efi yet, so no expertise here
<RobDude> Is efi the same as uefi?  Or is that something else
<iQuad> oh, ok cfhowlett ^^
<Munster> RobDude, the same
<iQuad> RobDude: same, Universal EFI
<RobDude> Ty
<ironhoof_> my desktop has EFI and the hard-drive that came with it refuses to let linux install over the old windows efi files it puts them back. However i found if you put a old hard-drive in it it ignores it. You can try that
<iQuad> Is there someone who knows the Install GRUB with EFI?
<iQuad> ironhoof_: this is a problem I'm facing first time.. I am using ubuntu actively, sometimes using Windows 8
<eer> iQuad, no output for that command doesn't grep anything
<iQuad> Installed lots of times EFI ubuntu, but that Grub made me crazy :(
<iQuad> eer: try Additional Drivers
<Munster> eer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<iQuad> eer: this link not for u
<iQuad> Munster: :)
<RobDude> I'm just a n0ob - but I couldn't get Ubuntu and Windows 8 to dual boot :(  I gave up and just removed Windows 8 completely
<eer> Munster,  this is not an UEFI bios laptop. It is quite old.
<deXter_> how to access machines with machine name in ubuntu
<ironhoof_> i like new tech as the next guy, but they insist on making it very unpleasnt to work with these days
<Munster> oops , sry eer , misread
<iQuad> RobDude: really not hard on new Ubuntu's. after installation, open again Live CD and install boot-repair. It fixes everything himself
<iQuad> But on 12.04, it didn't work very well, i don't know why :(
<iQuad> Is there a grub channel? Maybe I need to go there?
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RobDude> Ahh - yeah I went with 12.04
<iQuad> RobDude: try 13.10 gnome ^^
<iQuad> cfhowlett: channel?
<Munster> RobDude, some use the legacy mode to dual boot, but in some cases one has to reinstall both OSs
<cfhowlett> iQuad, not that I know of
<RobDude> I'll also say, I had to update my bios to get Windows 8 to install
<ironhoof_> i was under the impression that UEFI was the only one with secure boot, it boggles me how the EFI on my machine rewrite the old partition back with the win-EFI its stored on some chip somewhere. I am still learning it myself
<llutz_> iQuad: /j #grub
<iQuad> llutz_: found it thanks :)
<RobDude> And I really think my BIOS doesn't quite support it all how it should.  For example - I still don't have a secure boot option - and now it sees my USB stick as two devices - one with UEFI and one without - but I can only boot from it if I go into the BIOS menu each time, and 'override' to the non-uefi menu listing
<RobDude> I don't get it
<cfhowlett> RobDude, I think MOST people don't get it.
<iQuad> RobDude: secure boot is a bullshit.
<cfhowlett> iQuad, language please ---
<iQuad> cfhowlett: oops, sorry :(
<ironhoof_> UEFI was an attempt to invent another walled garden, popular trend these days
<slxpgd> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<iQuad> RobDude: anyway, you should active EFI and select UEFI Stick to install UEFI windows or ubuntu
<ironhoof_> works good even after reboot, its confused at what to call it but its probably the best i ever seen the ifi on this thing work
<llutz_> !info friends saucy
<ubottu> friends (source: friends): Social integration with the desktop. In component main, is extra. Version 0.2.0+13.10.20130926-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 86 kB
<browndawg1> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 & trying to install additional drivers. Problem is, it gives me this error every time I try -> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. I've tried everything from apt-get -f install to dpkg --configure -a, rebooting, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. Nothing seems to work. There aren't any packages on hold. Yet I always get this error when I try to install the driver. Suggestions?
<Zenger> Hi guys, I'm trying to install oracle java and it doesn't work. I've seen the log is redirecting with a 302 error. Does anybody know whats that about?
<ikonia> Zenger: have you looked what a 302 error is....
<Zenger> ikonia: It moves twice from a link to another link and lastly throws this error "sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u51-linux-x64.tar.gz"
<ikonia> Zenger: ok, so what does that tell you....
<Zenger> ikonia: Well yeah I realize that there is a problem with the said archive on their server. I'm asking maybe you guys have an answer of what might have happened.
<ikonia> Zenger: we don't control the archives
<Zenger> ikonia: I know...
<judekn0x> kaboooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom iz here
<ikonia> then why are you asking ?
<Zenger> I'm just asking in case you are aware of this error and maybe have a fix for it
<ikonia> judekn0x: please don't do that sort of silly thing
<Zenger> or an alternative way
<ikonia> Zenger: well, as we don't control the archives we can't update the md5sum
<ikonia> or sha256sum
<ikonia> Zenger: the obvious things are 1.) apt-get update ot make sure you are up to date before installing 2.) try a different mirror
<Rickta59> i'm using ubunut 12.04 and trying to ignore a problematic usb devices storage using a .conf file in modprobe.d .. however it seems to be ignorning my quirk statement where would i look to see any related debug info?
<Rickta59> options usb-storage quirks=0483:3744:i .. that is the line my .conf file contains
<tracyone> "libXtst.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<tracyone> sudo apt-get install libXtst:i386
<tracyone> package libXtst not found
<llutz_> !info libxtst6 | tracyone
<ubottu> tracyone: libxtst6 (source: libxtst): X11 Testing -- Record extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.2.2-1 (saucy), package size 13 kB, installed size 63 kB
<theadmin> tracyone: The library name doesn't always match the package name, you can use apt-file to find the right package: apt-file find libXtst.so.6
<theadmin> tracyone: (in this specific case, you want the one llutz_ gave you)
<llutz_> !info apt-file | tracyone i'd suggest to use this in future to find packagenames
<ubottu> tracyone i'd suggest to use this in future to find packagenames: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 137 kB
<tracyone> thx I will try that
<visva51> Hello. What method does Ubuntu software center or "apt-get" use to ensure the downloaded packages are actually from the original repository server (and not from a MITM).
<theadmin> visva51: They are signed, the signatures are verified
<theadmin> Same basic idea as GPG and other similar software
<Pessimist> visva51, this is probably what you're looking for: https://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<cybrNaut> is the live ISO a hybrid?  IOW, must I use unetbootin, or can the ISO simply be dd'd?
<llutz_> cybrNaut: dd works its hybrid
<theadmin> cybrNaut: They are hybrid since 10.04 I think?
<cybrNaut> thanks
<theadmin> cybrNaut: This also applies to all other Ubuntu images, not just the LiveCD. The server CD, the minimal CD, and the DVDs are all hybrid, as well as official derivatives like Kubuntu, Lubuntu and Xubuntu.
<cybrNaut> cool
<cybrNaut> i like that.. so I can add another partition for the rest of the disk space
<theadmin> cybrNaut: (btw, you can make an image hybrid by running "isohybrid something.iso")
<theadmin> cybrNaut: Uh, not really, you have to dd directly to the drive, not to a partition
<cybrNaut> theadmin: yeah, i do that with my own debian remasterings... but I wasn't sure how reliable it was in general.. there are lots of scary options about number of cylinders and the like
<cybrNaut> i dd directly to the drive, then I add a partition.  It works for debian, anyway
<cybrNaut> will try with ubuntu
<visva51> theadmin Pessimist Is secureapt default in Ubuntu? Or should I have to enable it somehow?
<cybrNaut> i should qualify that though.. sometimes gparted sees the whole space as "unallocated"
<theadmin> visva51: It's been default since forever
<theadmin> visva51: You don't have to worry, APT is secure.
<theadmin> ...well, not since forever, but for a looong time now
<visva51> theadmin: Thanks, that's good to know, I was worried if an M.I.T.M can acquire my apt-get request and send me his own packages instead. Thank you!
<cybrNaut> ah shit.. not gonna work with ubuntu.  after running "dd if=ubuntu_live.iso of=/dev/sdb", fdisk cannot work with /dev/sdb because it's GPT.  And gparted sees the whole drive as unallocated.
<llutz_> cybrNaut: use parted
<dell__> ls
<theadmin> cybrNaut: You can use the official Ubuntu usb creator tool (usb-creator-gtk), it allows to have space for your own data
<dell__> who has?
<dell__> No body in hear?
<theadmin> dell__: ...Uh, plenty of people
<cybrNaut> llutz_: will try.. i've not used that before
<visva51> dell__: Ask your question. You don't need to ask - to ask a question.
<llutz_> wasn't fdisk meant to get an update for handling gpt-devices...  thought so
<theadmin> llutz_: gfdisk I think
<llutz_> theadmin: hmm, can be
<theadmin> llutz_: Not 100% sure
<llutz_> theadmin: doesn't matter, parted handles both :)
<theadmin> llutz_: True :)
<visva51> theadmin: Why is it that gparted goes away after installing ubuntu? Why do I have reinstall it?
<theadmin> visva51: It's not usually necessary on a final install -- after all, you can't deal with mounted partitions and stuff, normally GParted is used from live media
<visva51> theadmin: ok, thanks for the info.
<cybrNaut> llutz_: parted does not work either.  It sees the media as corrupted, and cannot even print the partition table.  This may be an artifact of how isohybrid works
<cybrNaut> i will have to use usb-creator-gtk it seems
<cybrNaut> i've seen this work with debian before... but now i cannot repeat it.. same issue
<fa7ad> guys suggest a good IDE for c++ on ubuntu
<fa7ad> im used to devc++ and microsoft studio
<fa7ad> but those doesnt seem to work on wine
<DJones> !ide | fa7ad Not something I use, but the bot has a few suggestions,
<ubottu> fa7ad Not something I use, but the bot has a few suggestions,: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<xan__> eclipse with cdt
<fa7ad> is there a version of netbeans for linux? i want an ide for php too
<fa7ad> sorry didnt see *ignore please*
<lenzeor> What is the correct channel for ubuntu phone?
<aeon-ltd> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<aeon-ltd> lenzeor: see above
<lenzeor> Thank you, good sir! :)
<fa7ad> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Keanu73> hi, where's the ubuntu commands page
<fa7ad> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fa7ad> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<AlexPortable> How can I prevent WiFi from being enabled every time I reboot?
<ThomasBS> trying to install ubuntu server via USB stick on an old laptop.. Keep getting stuck at the "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010 COPYRIGHT (...)" line at the start. Tried every god damn solution I could find on the web.. Anyone mastered to conquer this famous bug?!!
<AlexPortable> i rightclicked network icon and clicked 'disable networking'
<llutz_> AlexPortable: add "/usr/sbin/rfkill block wifi"  to /etc/rc.local (above the "exit 0" line)
<AlexPortable> isn't there some gui option
<AlexPortable> to reenable it ?
<AlexPortable> becasue when i need wifi (when lan is down) i probably won't remember that line
<llutz_> AlexPortable: sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<AlexPortable> GUI option
<llutz_> AlexPortable: no idea
<someHuman> Have you guys seen the new Linux Format?
<Korkel> Hi.
<Korkel> Is there a way I can contact the admins of the Ubuntu forum?
<angela-> hi all das anyone know what nau yhe newest ubuntu are?
<Chuck_Norris> are we the best comunity in the world?
<IdleOne> not even close
<Chuck_Norris> ;)
<IdleOne> but this is the wrong channel to discuss it. #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like joining
<Chuck_Norris> no ty, one time i joined in that channel, and... i never will be there again -.-
<Chuck_Norris> it was mah worst nightmare
<m1chael> i'm on ubuntu, i'm sshing in to one server, and then sshing in to another server. my nano colors are dark with the syntax highlighting,etc. how can i make it all white? it's killing my eyes
<krizoek> hi. i have a problem with a virtual server. something is eating up the available "inodes". being a limit to the number of files i can have. how do i find out what folder is doing so? like yesterday i could have 8000 files more, and today it was already eaten up
<oopain> hey :) i like to know which user i have to choose for the cronjob of owncloud "crontab -u [USER] -e" "*/5  *  *  *  * php -f /var/www/owncloud/cron.php > /dev/null 2>&1"
<kartikey> i just managed to get a ubuntu and win7 dual boot
<tracyone> :-D
<kartikey> but the very first time i booted them win 7 is giving disk read error and ubuntu is not booting only a blinking cursor :(
<kartikey> what is the problem
<kartikey> i think it's somethink to do with the boot loader
<cfhowlett> kartikey, can't help with windows.
<kartikey> ok
<cfhowlett> kartikey, but I'd guess your grub went haywire
<kartikey> so how can i recover that
<cfhowlett> kartikey, reinstall
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<frahman> how should i fixed this problem -> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   aptdaemon: Depends: python-aptdaemon (= 0.11+bzr322-0ubuntu1) but 0.11+bzr345-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<frahman> can someone help me?
<k1l> frahman: get rid of the PPAs that make that chaos
<k1l> with ppa-purge
<frahman> kll:  how to get help here?
<frahman> hello... can someone help me
<xan__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<oopain> frahman, i like to ask something .... ask and dont ask for asking. :)
<oopain> frahman, if you like to ask something .... ask and dont ask for asking. :)
<cfhowlett> !ask|frahman,
<ubottu> frahman,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sonnenkind> \whois sonnenkind
<dorsatum> hi, I'm getting an unmet dependencies error when it comes to installing libgles2-mesa-dev, any ideas?
<ikonia> depends what's unmet and why
<dorsatum> ikonia: libgles2-mesa-dev : Depends: libgles2-mesa (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.7)  this is what i get as a message
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is this ?
<dorsatum> ikonia: 12.04, 64 bit
<ikonia> dorsatum: do you have any ppa's or 3rd party repos
<ikonia> (or have you used any)
<dorsatum> ikonia: for sublime text 2, a ppa for that
<dorsatum> ikonia: any idea?
<ikonia> dorsatum: have you used any others at all at any time on this install ?
<dorsatum> ikonia: i checked via the software centre. I've added ppa's for sublime text and ubuntu tweak other than that seems clean. plus, I recently changed to 64 bit, so it's relatively new
<ikonia> "changed" to 64bit, how did you change to 64bit
<dorsatum> ikonia:  my bad. what I meant was that I recently installed the 64 bit version. On my machine I had the 32 bit version till about 3 weeks back, had to change for a project, removed it and installed the 64 bit one.
<oopain> hey :) i like to know which user i have to choose for the cronjob of owncloud "crontab -u [USER] -e" "*/5  *  *  *  * php -f /var/www/owncloud/cron.php > /dev/null 2>&1"
<ikonia> oopain: any user you want
<ikonia> dorsatum: ok, so on the current installs what PPA's or 3rd party repos have been used at any point in time
<dorsatum> ikonia: vala, sublime text and ubuntu tweak
<ikonia> dorsatum: I don't see anything obvious that would install conflicts, but it is the most likely cause
<ikonia> run apt-cache policy against the packages and make sure they are all coming from main ubuntu repos, not the PPAs
<dorsatum> ikonia: how can I check if it is coming from the main repo? c=main?
<ikonia> dorsatum: I just told you how
<daum> hi guys - i'm trying to setup raid 1 on my ubuntu, following http://foivos.zakkak.net/tuts/ubuntu_1304_raid1_setup  when i restart and select 'temp' from grub i get that it can't find rood md/1  any ideas on what is incorrect?
<dorsatum> ikonia: i ran the command and I have a list of all the package files. What I'd like to know is how I can check if those packages are from the main repo :)
<ikonia> dorsatum: run it against a package
<Yakisoba> Hi :) please recommend me a program to listen Online Radio (Ubuntu 12 04) thanks
<ikonia> a web browser ?
<cfhowlett> Yakisoba, see the software center for streaming audio pograms
<rypervenche> Yakisoba: You can use most music players for that, like VLC.
<Yakisoba> to all: Thanks.... but i want 1000+ pre installed radio streams to listen... in Rhitmobox for example almost 20 radio :(
<Chuck_Norris>  Yakisoba:  radiotray
<Yakisoba> Chuck_Norris: Thanks :)
<Chuck_Norris> np
<dorsatum> ikonia: repos check out. any other idea?
<ikonia> dorsatum: what do you mean check out
<ikonia> dorsatum: which package did you check ?
<dorsatum> ikonia: sublime text, ubuntu tweak and vala
<ikonia> they are not packages
<ikonia> I told you to check the individual packges, eg: the ones you are trying to install and depend on
<ikonia> you've just listed repo names
<dorsatum> ikonia: i'm sorry, i misunderstood
<Chuck_Norris> http://audio.radiognu.org/radiognu.ogg  -.-
<frahman> TQVM
<dorsatum> ikonia: the package ibgles2-mesa-dev depends on is libgles2-mesa. when i ran the command against Installed (none) was printed. Is it possible that because it is not installed this error is raised?
<dorsatum> *libgles2 sorry
<ikonia> dorsatum: it should install it if it depeneds on it
<ikonia> dorsatum: try installing that package manually if you want to see why it's not installing it
<Kolahzary> hello,
<riverloop> Hi, I don't know if this is the right place to ask this: Recently I installed pantheon-desktop in my ubuntu 12.04 installation. But, when I log into pantheon desktop, the unity sidebar is also shown. How can I get rid of that?
<dorsatum> ikonia: hmm. i'll do that, thank you :) If it doesn't work, may I ping you back with the error result?
<Kolahzary> can you give me a link to latest version of ubuntu?
<DJones> Kolahzary: www.ubuntu.com and click the download button
<sergey> Hello everybody
<AlanBell> riverloop: you would have to ask the pantheon people I think
<sergey> Is it possible to add support for Framebuffer Console Decorations in Ubuntu? I could not find actual Fbcondecor patch.
<Kolahzary> oh, ThanX, i'm new to ubuntu!
<riverloop> AlanBell, do you think an irc channel exists for them?
<riverloop> Anyways thanks!
<Kolahzary> i will be the best soon :D
<AlanBell> riverloop: it is part of elementaryOS or something, they probably have a channel
<riverloop> Okay.
<AlanBell> riverloop: #elementary it would appear
<riverloop> AlanBell: Thanks!
<MartynKeigher2> hey all.. Quick Q: in your opinion, what is the best torrent download client for Ubuntu?
<Chuck_Norris> MartynKeigher2, Utorrent :p
<MartynKeigher2> i see most have web gui's, but which one can support downloading via RSS feeds?
<daum> or if its easier anyone mind helping me setup raid on an running ubuntu?
<MartynKeigher2> i use utorrent for windows, and have done for years!
<Chuck_Norris> oh! i meant Transmission :P
<sergey> KTorrent 4ever
<MartynKeigher2> rss feeds supported?? Chuck_Norris ?
<Chuck_Norris> MartynKeigher2, idk
<MartynKeigher2> wow.. am i REALLY speaking with Chuck_Norris?? lol
<Chuck_Norris> ye, i know you are glad -.-
<MartynKeigher2> very! lol
<MartynKeigher2> so.. Transmission vs. Ktorrent: do either support rss?
<Chuck_Norris> uget, get support for magnet links recently
<Korkel> Hello. :)
<sergey> Ktorrent does support rss
<Korkel> Is there a way I can contact the forumadmins of the Ubuntu forums?
<MartynKeigher2> ah sweet! my idea is... DL on linux and then view on plex or somehting on my appletv.
<cfhowlett> Korkel, every channel list the admins.  contact via email
<Korkel> cfhowlett: got an email adres, or where can I find it?
<DJones> Korkel: The Ubuntu Forums have a social channel at #ubuntuforums, you may find somebody there, but generally I suspect you'd have to get in touch with them by email address from the forum web pages
<Korkel> Thanks. ;)
<MartynKeigher2> i'll check out ktorrent! thanks.
<mel|> hi
<mel|> i'd like to install ubuntu on my samsung series 7 notebook
<cfhowlett> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> see the touch channel
<mel|> was that meant for me?
<cfhowlett> indeed yes
<mel|> touch?
<DJones> cfhowlett: Samsung Series 7 is intel i5 (from memory), not ARM
<cfhowlett> DJones, got it.  thanks.
<mel|> i have a np770z5e
<mel|> read about problems with uefi bugs bricking the device
<mel|> i dont care much about the preinstalled windows 8
<mel|> so dualboot would not be an issue
<cfhowlett> ow.  sorry.  I thought I read you were installing on a tablet.  regular ubuntu not touch
<mel|> are there other known problems?
<mel|> can someone point me to a good tutorial?
<cfhowlett> bricking issues were supposedly fixed with an emergency kernel fix
<cfhowlett> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Munster> mel|, if you want to avoid UEFI issues set the EFI/bios to legacy mode and prepartition your drive to ext4, with optional /, /home and swap partiitions using gparted live media
<dorsatum> ikonia:manual installation worked. thanks :)
<mel|> Munster: are there any downsides to this?
<Munster> mel|, personally I haven't found any so far.
<mel|> thx
<ddman> how do i create more than 255 loop devices ?
<jhutchins> ddman: Why?
<jhutchins> ddman: What are you actually trying to do?
<ddman> jhutchins, i want to create filesystem entries
<ddman> i want to test scale to the limit of 10000
<ddman> i have 10000 files ext2
<ddman> i want to mount them
<raj__> to make my iptables rules permananent (survive reboots) could I create a bash script & execute it via rc.local ?
<raj__> is this a good strategy ?
<jhutchins> raj__: There are other ways, but that will work.
<jhutchins> raj__: Remember to put your 'deny all' rule first.
<raj__> jhutchins: yes, I set policy to deny, regarding this restore approach, are there any downsides to this ?
<raj__> will it work in all cases ?
<jhutchins> raj__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<raj__> i cant use ufw or iptables -peristent as it does not work for me
<raj__> shared kernel
<jhutchins> raj__: iptables is a kernel thing no matter how you do it.
<jhutchins> raj__: If it's a shared system you should contact whoever manages it and see what the firewall policies are.
<jhutchins> raj__: It is best to run the firewall upstream of the server - running it on the server itself is really a Windows thing and not good practice, because the packets must all reach the kernel anyway.
<raj__> I could see through iptables -L & even try out checking..not sufficient for me
<raj__> so i do need to configure
<raj__> ..my own
<eer> When I try to download Ubuntu 13.10 32 bit from ubuntu..com I am always offered Ubuntu 12.04.4.iso. Any idea?
<cfhowlett> eer, go to ubuntu.com downloads page
<xangua> eer: sounds like you have an addon that disables javascript
<raj__> jhutchins: my host wont chnage anything for me..i could see all open ports that I want to close, & on a shared kernel vps, wont my iptables be as effective as on...?
<eer> Where is the Ubuntu download page? I can only find a frop down menu that chooses the version.
<cfhowlett> eer|http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<raj__> do I make it anyway less safe running those rules on  my server rather than if host directly implemented ?
<eer> How exactly does the network installer work?  I spend all day trying to install Kubuntu from USB stick but the installer always crashed.
<cfhowlett> !server|raj__,
<ubottu> raj__,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<raj__> I think kernel has namespaces so my iptable rules must be running in those kernel namespaces, no ?
<eer> Is there a network installer for Kubuntu and if yes, how do I use it?
<raj__> ubottu: I suppose it was not for me.. :)
<ubottu> raj__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !pxe|raj__,
<cfhowlett> raj__,    http://www.howtogeek.com/61263/how-to-network-boot-pxe-the-ubuntu-livecd/
<raj__> jhutchins;   do I make it anyway less safe running those rules on  my server rather than if host directly implemented ?  I think kernel has namespaces so my iptable rules must be running in those kernel namespaces, no ?
<pkhaxorz> how do I log out. not change user, actually log out.
<pkhaxorz> like
<pkhaxorz> via key commands
<jrib> pkhaxorz: you mean a keyboard shortcut?
<pkhaxorz> yeah
<pkhaxorz> that's the terminology
<pkhaxorz> Actually logging out refreshes unity in a way that I need.
<pkhaxorz> or as a terminal command
<pkhaxorz> never mind. my windows reflexes popped back in, and hit control alt delete from CLI.
<jrib> pkhaxorz: that brought you to a log in screen?
<pkhaxorz> no. that brought me to rebooting my computer
<pkhaxorz> by accident
<jrib> pkhaxorz: ok
<pkhaxorz> ah well, nothing of importance was on anyway. :P
<gabmus> hello, anyone active?
<pkhaxorz> yeah, sorta
<pkhaxorz> why?
<gabmus> i'd need some help
<pkhaxorz> with?
<gabmus> ubuntu 14.04 and gnome-shell 3.11
<gabmus> pretty messy
<pkhaxorz> yeah, can't help you there.
<Pessimist> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Pessimist> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<whoever> gabmus: and m$ winblows sux , can you give use more info then just messy
<gabmus> its difficult to explain lemme take a photo
<RobDude> (off-topic but...)Wow - it's really amazing how using something other than Windows changes your perspective on things.  I've installed Windows on my netbook 5-6 times and never once noticed or complained that I needed to download 112mb file for audio drivers.  112mb to play sound on a netbook.  lol
<RobDude> I had Ubuntu on it before and the sound just worked, no problems
<daum> i'm following http://foivos.zakkak.net/tuts/ubuntu_1304_raid1_setup , however i only have two partitions (/ and swap)...when it has me reboot i get an error on grub saying i must load kerne first
<gabmus> wait for it, my ISP refuses to collaborate
<rkokkelk> Hi guys, is there an easy way of executing script on interface up, or do I have to write a systemctl service?
<Guest10838> can someone help me with data recovery? I m new to this
<pkhaxorz> sure.
<gabmus> http://i.imgur.com/g2O4GLL.jpg
<gabmus> the wallpaper gets "cropped" in an awkward way
<gabmus> this only happens if I let nautilus manage the wallpaper
<Pessimist> rkokkelk, this should probably help you: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<gabmus> moreover, desktop icons get under the panel
<whoever> gabmus: ok setings> display  or settings > appearance
<Pessimist> gabmus, so fill a bug report. Also you won't get any answers here because you are using 14.04 and a very new version of gnome-shell
<whoever> gabmus: check you display settings,
<rkokkelk> Pessimist: thanks, unfortunattly I post the question on the wrong channeld, it was meant for ArchLinux, but thanks anyway!
<Pessimist> gabmus, it's not even in archlinux stable repositories
<gabmus> what, really? D:
<whoever> Pessimist: for what its worth i used 14.04 and didn't have that prob, i had compatability issues
<gabmus> whatever, my display settings are fine, the resolution is correct and so are the detected monitors
<gabmus> also, this awkward crop also happens on my notebook with only one screen
<dante123> hi all, bro in law wants me to install mint on a couple of xp computers?  If I install beta for 14.04 is the upgrade easy to stable LTS version?  Or should I put 13.10 on?
<larry_> i ve a laptop with a 32 bit ubuntu os and it can easily handle 64 bit but instead of intalling a whole new os can i just make the speed the same as a 64 bit os?
<whoever> gabmus: ok, i as going for the most common  reason why you would have that,  then file a bug
<dante123> hi all, meant to say ubuntu
<Pessimist> dante123, you just upgrade it and then when 14.04 is officially released you will get the 'official' version
<larry_> i have a laptop with a 32 bit ubuntu os and it can easily handle 64 bit but instead of intalling a whole new os can i just make the speed the same as a 64 bit os?
<gabmus> then another thing: gnome crashes, gets blurry like a bad quality jpeg and my keyboard layout switches to english with no possibility to revert it except reboot
<dante123> Pessimist, so upgrade is pretty straightforward after the beta?
<Pessimist> gabmus, so fill a bug report. Why are you still asking this?
<dante123> he's not very technically minded and wants the simplest route
<gabmus> lel got it, ill revert to gnome 3.10 asap
<whoever> gabmus: I would say wait for the official
<gabmus> getting officially new packages on ubuntu means waiting for the next release
<dante123> I'm inclined to install the beta, and then he just upgrades when the time comes and doesnt need me for anything.
<dante123> otherwise he will want me to come down again
<whoever> gabmus: or roll then yourself
 * whoever hopes gabmus reverts to 12.04 and just waits 30 days 
<gabmus> please, explain your last post whoever
<gabmus> ahah, no. its not a 14.04 problem, it's a gnome 3.11 problem
<whoever> gabmus: you wait for them, or you can get the source code, and compile them
<gabmus> or i can just use the gnome3-staging ppa as i am already doing
<gabmus> i know i shouldnt even complain about bugs, but i hoped this was a known bug i could solve
<milkox> Hi all! can somebody help me to compile ?
<Pessimist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<milkox> Want to cmpile an get an error: fatal error: boost/random/uniform_int_didtributin.hpp: No such file or directory
<milkox> Compilation terminated.
<milkox> i read some forum libbost all dev is installed
<milkox> libbost random installed too
<Guest49813> hi
<whoever> hi Guest49813
<whoever> gabmus: you could try the ubuntu dev but not sure they would be much help
<gabmus> nah, i just reverted to 3.10
<gabmus> gotta reboot, lets see if it worked
<gabmus> thank you all for the help btw *i cant use smiley face since my layout changed*
<paul__> hi
<paul__> any one  here
<paul__> you  ?
<miraiE> hi
<raj__> which folder should be used for storing data to be used freely by all users(or preferably sudoers) of system ?
<gabmus> im back
<gabmus> yeah, the problem was gnome 3.11. as i suspected 14.04 is already rock solid and stable
<Pessimist> raj__, make a directory and make it readable/writeable by all users?
<gabmus> 3.10 works like a charm. but i already miss 3.11
<a1fa> what is the best desktop enviroment for newbs to transition from win7 to ubuntu?
<miraiE> a1fa try KDE
<raj__> Pessimist: in the root directory '/' ?
<gabmus> a1fa maybe lxde, or kde if you want to rice it much
<a1fa> miraiE: too bloated
<a1fa> gabmus: i am trying with xfce, but it may be too plain
<gabmus> kde isn't bloated
<gabmus> it's one of the best des out there
<a1fa> gabmus: its not?
<gabmus> if you have time to rice it, it isn't
<a1fa> how about xfce+docky?
<gabmus> maybe just a little bit, still love it. as now i'm sticking with gnome, don't really know why, but i love kde's customizability
<Pessimist> raj__, something like /share? It shouldn't be in any other because every directory in / already has a function
<miraiE> what do you want with that DE a1fa? maybe the appearance?
<gabmus> a1fa forget a de that is identical to windows
<a1fa> miraiE: yes
<gabmus> designers dont like it
<a1fa> this is for a college student
<gabmus> its old and un-innovative
<a1fa> (girl) going from win7 to xfce
<a1fa> she may not like it
<gabmus> i still think kde is a pretty solid choice
<raj__> Pessimist: i dont have /share by default, should I just create it ?
<gabmus> grills actually use gnu+linux?
<a1fa> i'll try with xfce and docky first
<raj__> I basically want to store some scripts..usable by all sudoers
<gabmus> that's far from "similar to windows"
<raj__> Pessimist: I basically want to store some scripts..usable by all sudoers
<gabmus> that's closer to osx
<a1fa> she may like that
<gabmus> moreover, i tried the xfce+docky combination on my notebook, and it really sucks
<interweb> Is it bad to use airodump-ng with sudo ?
<gabmus> maybe she likes unity better?
<a1fa> anyway, she has a hitachi hd with 32gb ssd cache.. how do i know this is working?
<a1fa> is this a hardware layer acceleration?
<interweb> hello
<gabmus> the thing is, docky isnt that much supported anymore, it acts awkwardly: if you have a chrome icon on the dock, and open it, since it is a separated instance, you see two chrome icons on the dock
<gabmus> its a mess
<Pessimist> a1fa, or maybe you should tell that windows isn't gnu/linux and let her choose what she wants?
<gabmus> ^
<demophobia> I've got xchat open but it's not showing in my alt+tab list. What causes that?
<gabmus> i think gnome-shell is idiot proof. also it works like many smartphone/tablet GUIs, so she could find it familiar after a while
<demophobia> I'm going to try restarting xchat to see if that solves the problem.
<interweb> Is it right way to use airodump-ng with sudo
<interweb> ?
<gabmus> if you want something 100% windows-user-proof, go with lxde, there's no way she could have any problem. maybe you can change the wm to xfwm or even compiz, to make it nicer
<Pessimist> demophobia, a bug. Try hexchat -- a xchat fork
<interweb> gabmus, I think kde looks more like windows
<Tom1> xfce is the best desktop environment
<demophobia> Pessimist, restarting seems to have solved the alt+tab listing problem. Thanks, I'll look at it ...
<whoever> a1fa: you could always skin it to look like windows
<a1fa> whoever: hiding in plain site :0
<Tom1> xfce is very fast and stable
<gabmus> interweb, kde is awesome, but too complicated for a novice.
<Tom1> kde is little bit buggy
<gabmus> uh, wait a minute: xubuntu 14.04 has a launcher that makes it look exactly like windows, but with the panel on the top
<interweb> Tom1, Buggy ! Are you kidding me ?
<gabmus> move the panel down and you have windows
<homecable> any one gaming on steam with linux ?
<whoever> a1fa: so why does she want to go from win7 to xfce ? thats quite a jump
<gabmus> steam with GNU+Linux please
<gabmus> homecable yes i do
<a1fa> whoever: her laptop broke
<a1fa> whoever: college student + people using her laptop + porn == trojans
<homecable> gabmus what windows manger u using
<gabmus> a1fa is her your gf or a friend?
<a1fa> a friend
<milkox> Hi all! can somebody help me to compile ?
<milkox> Want to cmpile an get an error: fatal error: boost/random/uniform_int_didtributin.hpp: No such file or directory
<gabmus> homecable mutter, because im using gnome shell
<a1fa> actually, my exchange student
<milkox> i read some forum libbost all dev is installed
<whoever> a1fa: so it only has a 32gb ssd
<milkox> libbost random installed too
<a1fa> whoever: 500gb hd + 32gb ssd cache
<whoever> and its a netbook or notebook ?
<gabmus> a1fa you know she WILL have problems and ask you for like 2-3 years
<a1fa> HpP ENVY4
<gabmus> a1fa you mean an hybrid hdd/ssd?
<gabmus> it is dirt simple
<whoever> a1fa: so is it broken or did the os just crash
<Oog> im wkhtmltoimage (webkit rendering) on ubuntu 13.10 - antialiasing isn't happening. any ideas how to turn it on? how do i enable AA in ubuntu 13.10?
<gabmus> its like 2 drives
<a1fa> whoever: os crashed and disk corrupted
<gabmus> a1fa, disk corrupted or file system corrupted? there's a lot of difference
<a1fa> gabmus: file system afaik
<homecable> gabmus what install did u use
<gabmus> thats no problem then
<homecable> im looking for a clean install no bloat
<milkox> Hi all! How can i compile? i get an error: fatal error: boost/random/uniform_int_didtributin.hpp: No such file or directory How can i solve this? anyone can help me?
<whoever> a1fa: then the easiest fix would be to reformat the disk, you'll lose all that is on it, install windows 7 and also install avast anti virus , it is free, there is a registration
<gabmus> homecable assuming with "install" you mean "os", i installed ubuntu gnome 13.10 and upgraded to 14.04 today
<Pessimist> milkox, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<whoever> a1fa: and unless there in something else that I am missing will solve the problem
<gabmus> whoever, let him try this, it could be nice
<gabmus> so a1fa, boot a livecd and open up gparted
<a1fa> i already got her files backed up
<interweb> I used airmon-ng with sudo , should I re install ubuntu ?
<a1fa> i think she will be happy with xubuntu
<a1fa> ;)
<Tom1> i find puppy linux also good distro
<gabmus> see if the ssd and the hdd are seen as different drives (ex: sda and sdb) if they are, just use the ssd with / mount point and the hdd with /home mount point.
<whoever> gabmus: yes it could but in all cases I have had where they have screwed up window and try linux , they spend less then an hour and want windos back because they do not want to learn anuthing new
<gabmus> also make sure to make a swap partition on the hdd with the same size of the ram she has
<interweb> gabmus, I used airmon-ng with sudo , should I re install ubuntu ?
<Tom1> gabmus: don;t u think using ext4 filesystem on a ssd may wear out it very quickly ?
<gabmus> uhm...
<gabmus> never owned an ssd
<gabmus> you have to enable trimming or whatever its called
<whoever> gabmus:  would dual booting be any better then a vm
<Tom1> gabmus:ssd are a lot like flashdrivers, though ssds are much faster
<gabmus> dual booting is way faster, but not as practical
<interweb> Could anyone help me with this problem ? Does it damage the security of my ubuntu using airmon-ng with sudo ?
<Korkel> Hello.
<Tom1> they say that using ext4 on pendrive will kill the pendrive very quickly because ext4 is journaling filessytem
<gabmus> disable journaling
<whoever> gabmus: ya , either way you'll loose something
<gabmus> whoever: if you have a powerful pc, a vm WILL be fine
<aaa801> how can i set a library load path when im running a program from shell ?
<Tom1> gabmus:but then it would be more like older ext2 filesystem isnt? ext4 is robust because of journaling feature.
<gabmus> dunno, use something else
<whoever> gabmus: using gparted to set the partitions seems like an unneeded step, i would install win and create my two logicals there
<whoever> gabmus: most notebooks now have quad core and 6-8GB ram so you would be fine
<gabmus> http://superuser.com/questions/228657/which-linux-filesystem-works-best-with-ssd
<gabmus> i still have a swap partition on my desktop pc
<gabmus> it MIGHT come in handy when running vms
<mrpizzaface> Dose anyone here know how to fix a Glitch with pulse audio? i am unable to talk in a skype call unless i switch the audio output/input to Input instad of Duplex ?
<whoever> mrpizzaface: why not use alsa
<gabmus> apparently i dont know much about hard drives, file systems and partitioning. i completely missed the difference between logical and primary partition. well, it's always a good time to learn
<mrpizzaface> cant get skype to start using ALSA sound drivers i have even used the trick to force ALSA on skype and i still get PulseAudio taking it over
<gabmus> the sound system on gnu+linux is a hell of a mess
<gabmus> i have to admit it, im sorry
<mrpizzaface> i agree
<mrpizzaface> i really cant stand using linux for the life of me but since win8 Defender fried my laptop Sata controller theres no way for the to run windows
<bhavesh> mrpizzaface: I am sure you tried this ? https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10964/can-i-change-the-sound-system-used-by-skype-for-linux#disable_pulse
<gabmus> on my desktop it detects like a f*ckton of audio devices, while i have like 4 or maybe 6
<whoever> mrpizzaface: i use the video chat in gmail  and ditched skype about a year ago, sorry I can't be much help
<gabmus> whoever: its sad we are still so relied to botnet
<gabmus> isnt there an open source voip?
<bane> gambus: tox
<gabmus> is it voip?
<bane> I gues
<bane> s
<gabmus> i dont think so
<whoever> gabmus: there all a few and their all a pain in the ass to setup corretly
<gabmus> i usually browse /g/ and they always talk about this tox, but apparently its just a plain chat
<mrpizzaface> well that worked
<mrpizzaface> but now how do i change my volume ?
<homecable> any one use openbox ?
<whoever> mrpizzaface: the vol icon
<mrpizzaface> dosnt work anymore
<jrib> !anyone | homecable
<ubottu> homecable: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gabmus> homecable i did to play vidya on my notebook: its a really nice and easy to use vm
<gabmus> wm*
<whoever> mrpizzaface: what about setting a keyboard shortcut for t
<whoever> *it
<homecable> is there like a oubuntu img ?
<mrpizzaface> they dont work anymore
<gabmus> homecable, what?
<mrpizzaface> i have fn+F11 as vol down
<mrpizzaface> and fn+F12 as vol up
<homecable> u know like xubuntu lubuntu
<whoever> mrpizzaface: you need a pules audio mixer gui icon
<homecable> theres not a oubuntu ?
<gabmus> homecable lol i dont think so
<gabmus> you could download the minimal version of ubuntu
<mrpizzaface> whoever: pulse audio isnt running
<gabmus> and install openbox
<whoever> mrpizzaface: i thaught that is what you where running
<gabmus> the second closest thing would be insatalling lubuntu and getting rid of lxde
<mrpizzaface> no i just disabled pulse audio to fix skype
<whoever> mrpizzaface: so what audio do you have running
<gabmus> alsa maybe?
<mrpizzaface> ALSA
<whoever> mrpizzaface:  try modprob <mod>
<whoever> then try again, if that doesn't work, then try the standard windows fix
<whoever> restart
<mrpizzaface> nvm found gnome ALSA mixer
<gabmus> http://i.imgur.com/TiL7xWN.png
<someHuman> Hello
<whoever> mrpizzaface: ok, and is it working for you
<whoever> someHuman: hello
<hamidreza> Hello guys!
<gabmus> sup ningen
<brodie> i'm having some trouble with vino and I was hoping someone here can help me. whenever i try to connect, the connection is refused. it seems as though the vino-server isn't running. ("ps -e | grep vino" returns nothing) i've tried purging, rebooting, and reinstalling and that didn't help. when i try to manually start the vino server, it crashes. here's the log output http://pastebin.com/xtpQnxAR
<mrpizzaface> dont know yet
<gabmus> vino is another big pita
<brodie> i've also tried installing tightvncserver, but when i login from my remote machine. it's just a blank grey screen. i even installed the xfce4 desktop and modified the xstartup file appropriately
<gabmus> whatever guys, g2g
<mrpizzaface> nope didnt work
<gabmus> oh, lemme do some spam before i leave, i have a yt channel, if you want to check it out it would be nice https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVqlDOUyIjMWqBUhp73a90g
<gabmus> see ya
<bhavesh> brodie: This might help : http://askubuntu.com/questions/77356/vino-server-does-not-work-since-update-to-11-10
<linuxthefish> why won't ubuntu install on ssd?
<linuxthefish> i'm on the "instalation type" screen and it won't create any partitions
<linuxthefish> yet it works fine in gparted
<kraazy> hello
<kraazy> I needed some help, is anyone willing to give me some advice?
<whoever> linuxthefish: are you live
<ki7rw> how does one find out what countries it's illegal to export packages that are export-restricted? seems complicated but some restricted countries are "no-brainers"
<whoever> linuxthefish: select install
<Guest88312> I've had to do a fresh install (same user), but want to only import firefox preferences (bookmarks/cache/history/login-ISs/pwds,etc.etc.). So, what files do I need to transfer to the other partition?
<whoever> linuxthefish: maybe you have a messed up burn and need to write it slower
<linuxthefish> whoever it says "No root file system is defined"
<linuxthefish> it's booted from USB, i've tried re-writing and i've already installed to other system using this stick :S
<whoever> linuxthefish: reboot and try again
<linuxthefish> tried that :/
<whoever> linuxthefish: burn it, i still don't completly trust usb installers
<kraazy> Hello, can anyone help me, im rather noob at linux.
<kraazy> with*
<bhavesh> kraazy: ask!
<vusie> hi ,how can i share infrastructure wifi in ubuntu 12.10...???
<kraazy> Okay, im trying to install amd drivers on ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but i keep gettin an error when i try to install fglrx
<Guest88312> vusie: What do you mean?
<kraazy> I get this error Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.0-18-generic (x86_64) Consult /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/13.251/build/make.log for more information.
<vusie> uhmmm...I want to create a hotspot but in infrastructure mode not Ad-hoc
<kraazy> Here the the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/7103579/
<vusie> Guest88312:
<brodie> is there a way to hide all the log spam?
<brodie> in the irc channel
<bhavesh> why does it look like a programming error to me?
<kraazy> I have no idea.
<zykotick9> brodie: you mean the join/part stuff?  answer depends on your irc client...
<bhavesh> brodie: you can hide them if you're using hexhcat or xchat.
<vfw> I've had to do a fresh install (same user), but want to only import firefox preferences (bookmarks/cache/history/login-ISs/pwds,etc.etc.). So, what files do I need to transfer to the other partition?
<vusie> bhavesh: how about weechat?
<bhavesh> vusie: I've got no idea.
<whoever> linuxthefish: is it workin' for you now
<zykotick9> vusie: it can be done in weechat... but don't ask me how.
<vusie> bhavesh: but do you have an idea on how I can share my wifi in infrastructure mode?
<linuxthefish> nope :(
<linuxthefish> no DVD's
<vusie> zykotick9: okay I wont
<linuxthefish> *sigh* windows time :/
<vfw> Sorry for repeating myself.
<vfw> but had to reconnect
<whoever> zykotick9: adhoc
<vusie> zykotick9: but why not??? out of bounds question?
<bhavesh> vusie: read this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2009381
<whoever> vusie: adhoc
<zykotick9> vusie: i don't use weechat (anymore) so don't know the answer ;)  i've done it before though...
<zykotick9> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
 * zykotick9 notes, it's easy in irssi
<daum> to install ubuntu 13.10 onto a drives with raid 1, i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html but i don't see the physical volume for raid option?
<raj__> how does the '-f' in 'bash -f script.sh' make a difference ? what is it for ?
<vusie> bhavesh: using that method I can share wifi but cant connect ,does it work for you?
<vusie> whoever: thanks...adhoc
<bhavesh> vusie: I'm sorry, I haven't tried it myself.
<vusie> zykotick9: I get..I get
<vusie> raj__: type man bash
<guest123456> Some new PC motherboards have thunderbolt 1.0 and 2.0.  Are these supported yet?
<vusie> bhavesh: that method works not Ive tried it...
<vusie> bhavesh:thanks..you tried
<bhavesh> np.
<whoever> vusie: so did you get it workin' yet
<raj__> vusie:tried that first.. but there was no '-f' in there ?
<vusie>  whoever: nop :(
<vusie> raj__: yeah u ryt , I cheked it just now , I only saw /f ...you sure its -f?
 * ki7rw says it's hard work to restore a PC after a HDD upgrade
<raj__> vusie: yeah I saw it on some website btw it never gave error as I used it..
<vusie> raj__: unfortunatley cant help...
<vusie> sorr raj__
<raj__> vusie: thanks man !!
<mel|> should i install from a bootable usb stick?
<mel|> are there better ways?
<PeterGriffin> raj__: -f file
<PeterGriffin>               True if file exists and is a regular file.
<PeterGriffin> straight from man bash
<guest123456> I just read there seems to be support for it as well as hot plugging support in the Linux Kernel but for apple.  Does not mention PC support for thunderbolt?  phoronix siter
<guest123456> site
<raj__> PeterGriffin: okay.. thanks could not locate in manpages .. it works without -f as well, directly using script name ..
<xyzaffa1r> Google docs keeps crashing and I need to do a presentation for school, if I just use libre office, can I use the "Power point" with microsoft office on a windows computer?
<PeterGriffin> raj__: It's far down in Conditional Expressions. I found it searching with "/"
<raj__> PeterGriffin: thanks a lot..!
<xyzaffa1r> ?
<Majost_> I am attempting to setup a dual-boot with an encrypted lvm partition; the docs I have found are not at all clear on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto#Ubuntu_.2812.10.2B-.29
<Majost_> Anyone know what "NB!" is?
<Majost_> NetBoot??
<bekks> Majost_: In which context?
<Majost_> bekks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto#Ubuntu_.2812.10.2B-.29
<MagePsycho> what will be the cron expression if you want to run cron in every first week of a month?
<bhavesh> xyzaffa1r: yes, if you save it in Microsoft compatable presentation format while saving the document
<bekks> Majost_: That refers to netboot, yes.
<Majost_> Is there a netboot generated for the trusty nightly builds?
<Welastevil> Cool!
<Welastevil> Its is my firt time here people
<SpaghettiCat> Welastevil:  welcome
<Welastevil> someone from Russia?
<sydney_> When i upgrad to ubuntu 14.04 when it comes out,and i use the cd, will it keep all my programs,files and settings.I do keep a backup.
<greghouse_> Hey is anyone here?
<Welastevil> yeah
<Welastevil> Im here...just here
<Welastevil> hey greghouse
<greghouse_> Does anyone here know of any programs for ubuntu that will allow you to root your phone?
<Welastevil> how you doing?
<greghouse_> gladto see people are here Irc's are generally empty
<Welastevil> I hahaha
<Welastevil> yeah...
<sydney_> When i upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 when it comes out,and i use the cd, will it keep all my programs,files and settings.I do keep a backup.
<mel|> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to configure / disable uefi for a linux installation?
<linuxthefish> say no to linux! >:(
<greghouse_> @sydney yes it will keep all your files. but sometimes doesn't keep the settings
<sydney_> Thank you,but I was not sure about my programs.
<greghouse_> @sydney it will also keep your programs
<sydney_> Ok,Thank you for your time.
<greghouse_> np
<greghouse_> Does anyone here know of any programs for ubuntu that will allow you to root your phone?
<sydney_> Why does ubuntu bog so much when It is my hard drive?
<Munster> mel|, uefi replaces the bios, set it up in legacy mode, but I used a livecd to install the OS
<mel|> no optical drive here, but i guess a live usbstick will do
<mel|> i just have to find out how to set up the uefi stuff
<sydney_> Why does ubuntu seem to slow down,then restarting it fixes the problem,so i am restarting it like twice a day.Does that seem unreasonable to you,or is that normal?
<Welas> hey
<parapan_> hi all I have a laptop pc with intel 945G embedded graphical chipset; virtualbox reports for the guest OS (ubuntu 12.04 ) only 128 MB/RAM; system has 4 GB installed but the OS reports only 3,3 GB - pae and non-pae kernels reports the same value .....anyone have a clue ?
<mozzarella> sydney_: that's not reasonable
<mozzarella> sydney_: use htop and see if something is not using too much memory or too much cpu
<Welas> I hade the same problem
<Welas> in my case, it was the functional part of gigas.
<sydney_> I think it is a ram problem ,because i have only I Gig, And this install is only a month old.
<MagePsycho> what will be the cron expression if you want to run cron in every first week of a month?
<bekks> sydney_: Then check "free -m" when it starts to get slow.
<sydney_> I actually do,and it likes to crash google chrome,which i leave open in the background beckause it takes so long to load.
<bekks> sydney_: Then please pastebin "free -m" when your system starts to get slow.
<sydney_> bekks_:I an just curious,what does it do if I did?
<bekks> sydney_: It will show you memory statistics.
<sydney_> bekks_: Ok,I use Task Manager to Do that Though.:) thanks
<bekks> sydney_: Thats worthless. You need to look at "free -m".
<bekks> sydney_: Otherwise I would have said that you could look at the task manager, which I didnt.
<OerHeks> sydney_, first step i do when i feel my system is slow, i close my browser to see if that solves it, then i would use htop
<sydney_> bekks_: Thanks bekks, at the moment I 233 megs free from 1024mb acording to your method,and i only have google chrome open!
<bekks> sydney_: Pastebin "free -m" please.
<sydney_> becks_: I did,and that was the results. :)
<Hoso001> I am having a problem, I just installed ubuntu, the live cd worked fine. After installing it booted fine, I enable the 3rd party repo's and ran sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade. During which my computer locked up, the graphics glitched out and i couldn't even move my mouse or type on my keyboard. I am running under windows at the momen
<Hoso001> t. I am using a 9800GT graphics card. When I try to boot into linux now, all i get it s a message at the desktop telling me that a system error has an occured but I can't use my mouse or keyboard, to do anything. When I boot into recovery mode I can't select any options. The computer locks up when it displays graphics. I can't even get to a console
<Hoso001> , is there a way to fix my system, or at least find out whats wrong? I suspect the graphics driver
<bekks> sydney_: you did not paste free -m until now.
<bekks> !pastebin | sydney_
<ubottu> sydney_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hoso001> Oh installed the latest ubuntu 13.10
<Hoso001> Anyone have any ideas?
<bekks> sydney_: And in addition, did you check http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ yet?
<Welas> hi everyone again...
<Welas> someone here knows how to intall weechat in a Mac?
<bekks> Welas: Do you run Ubuntu on your Mac?
<raj__> do bash scripts need to have any extension like .sh.. I used .sh extension with my "bash scripts".. & now realised it .. should I remove the .sh extension from those files ?
<sydney_> bekks-: I hope i Pasted it right. Heres is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7103964/ this is the most recent time i just tried it.
<bekks> sydney_: You can pastebin it as often as you like - you have to provide the URL to us, because without it, we wont see it ;)
<bekks> sydney_: And you have 385M free, and 32M swap is being used.
<Welas> No bekks
<Welas> I have UBUNTU in my vaio
<sydney_> bekks-: ok thanks for the info on that.
<Welas> and OS in my mac
<bekks> Welas: Then please seek support in ##macosx for support on how to install weechat on OSX.
<Welas> OS  Mavericks on the mac
<Welas> I tryed it!
<SrPx> How can I get a complete list of terminal commands and what they do
<Welas> but I could not find....
<sydney_> Quit: I am clearing the screen. :)
<sydney_> What are ubuntu 14.04s specs so far?
<bekks> Welas: It isnt an Ubuntu issue.
<compdoc> 14.04 specs are: fast, reliable, pretty
<west24352> ubuntu 12.04 - cant find moonlight (silverlight 4 linux) in synaptic, is it still going?
<akaned> Try Pipelight instead of Moonlight.  I believe Moonlight is no longer maintained. Or at least way behind Silverlight
<west24352> thx akaned , Synaptic: "No items match Pipelight" - do i need to add a repo ?
<akaned> Yes. Check out this link http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<nichlas> Awesome. Just set up automatic backup to Google Drive.
<west24352> looks good, thx akaned
<akaned> I'm running 12.04 and am finally able to access a site I needed which uses Silverlight. Was never able to get Moonlight to work.
<akaned> No problem.  Hope it works for you
<sydney_> why does Compiz sometimes randomly close when i try to open Dash Home?
<west24352> doing the "silverlight" install now, wanted to see the Microsoft Feynman site Project Tuva
<west24352>   dont suppose there is a similar emulation of adobe shockwave player too?
<akaned> Check out the devs page http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html
<akaned> I think it might also have Shockwave plugin
<KamZou> Hi, i'd like to keep an azerty keyboard instead of qwerty. I did a : dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration and configured to azerty. It works but when i reboot it isn't working anymore :( any thought ?
<gerzino> Hi guys, I have a machine dedicated for multimedia running Ubuntu and I would like to go a bit beyond that to use it as a fileserver across home. OpenMediaVault features seems nice but switching to Debian might be a tiny bit too much for what I want (NFS/SMB/AFP), Time Capsule and user management for file and service access. Do you know any software already capable of doing it on top of Ubuntu. I feel like all that is pos
<gerzino> sible but I would have to pick up the pieces from many different projects
<Hoso001> I am having a problem, I just installed ubuntu, the live cd worked fine. After installing it booted fine, I enable the 3rd party repo's and ran sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade. During which my computer locked up, the graphics glitched out and i couldn't even move my mouse or type on my keyboard. I am running under windows at the momen
<Hoso001> t. I am using a 9800GT graphics card. When I try to boot into linux now, all i get it s a message at the desktop telling me that a system error has an occured but I can't use my mouse or keyboard, to do anything. When I boot into recovery mode I can't select any options. The computer locks up when it displays graphics. I can't even get to a console
<Hoso001> , is there a way to fix my system, or at least find out whats wrong? I suspect the graphics driver
<rypervenche> Welas: Check my private message.
<sydney_> will ubuntu 14.04 be more resource friendly than 12.04?
<eier> hello
<sydney_> Hi
<eier> need some help configuring my screen
<nichlas> gerzino: you could install it in as a virtual server on your box
<rypervenche> gerzino: You could set up the services on either distribution. Are you looking for something that does them all?
<eier> anyone know anything about how to change resolution so that the screen gets the whole dash on it?
<Hoso001> Oh, Is there way to set an option in the grub 2 bootloader in ubuntu to tell grub to boot the os in text console mode so i can remove a graphics driver?
<gerzino> nichlas: I have OMV as avirtualbox for testing and i feel it will work. But if a solution already exist that can avoid this it would be nice
<sydney_> eier_:Did you try to go to system settings and click on displays,and try to change the resolution there?
<gerzino> rypervenche: yes, I have already tried all that I want (except for the Apple Time Capsule but I've seen other people doing it) but a single tool to do that would be nice
<nichlas> gerzino: as rypervenche sais. you can install each service on it's own
<nichlas>  gerzino but that doesn't give you the controls that OMV offers, and neither the user administration
<rypervenche> gerzino: I don't know of any single service that can do all of that. I personally have NFS and AFS set up on my server at home. Samna isn't hard to set up either. I would do them all manually.
<west24352> got silverlight via pipelight  :) - so far shockwave wont install :( will keep trying
<deanm> Hello, I've managed to install ubuntu 12.04 on an external usb disk on my Macbook and have also installed refind but unfortunately can't realy boot ubuntu and don't know how to solve it. Any hints towards the right direction?
<gerzino> ok thanks. i'll give a try to the virtualisation option and if not, I'll do it manually
<nichlas> deanm: only live systems live comfortably on external disks
<thurstylark> What do I put in my upstart script to specify where my command is supposed to be run from? I'm trying to run a command that has config scripts in the same directory as the executable file
<nichlas> gerzino: there are countless control panels out there that will do most of what OMV offers, that you can readily install on your existing box
<rypervenche> gerzino: You will still have the same problem if you virtualize the server.
<nichlas> thurstylark: i usually 'cd' to the place
<deanm> nichlas: What's a live system ?
<nichlas> deanm: well, the ubuntu install iso is a live system.
<deanm> nichlas: You mean the "try me" kind of installations ?
<thurstylark> nichlas: how do I put that in a script? Do you have an example I can pull from?
<nichlas> deanm: yes
<gerzino> rypervenche: If I virtualise OMV, I will have the admin tools of OMV, which seem really nice to me
<sydney_> eier_:Also did you hit the Windows key on your keyboard and type Displays and click on it and change the resolution there? That should work to. Either way should work
<a1fa> how much sawp is needed for a 4gb laptop with ssd?
<rypervenche> gerzino: Ah, I'm not familiar with OMV.
<nichlas> a1fa: probably none
<nichlas> thurstylark: put "cd /my/folder" in the beginning of the script
<raj__> do bash scripts need to have any extension like .sh.. I used .sh extension with my "bash scripts".. & now realised it .. should I remove the .sh extension from those files ?
<deanm> nichlas: I must install a very specific customized version of Ubuntu from my company and don't think a "live" version is supported. I can have a second partition on main HD for Ubuntu, will this work as a solution?
<nichlas> raj__: no. you can just put #!/bin/bash in the first line, then it knows
<nichlas> deanm: yes, it is only the "removable" part that it doesn't like
<raj__> nichlas: could it be without any extensiosn ?
<thurstylark> nichlas: I didn't think you could put bash commands in an upstart script...
<nichlas> raj__: yes
<raj__> nichlas: thanks!
<nichlas> thurstylark: aren't it a bash script to begin with?
<nichlas> thurstylark: then i guess you can have your upstart script execute a bash script.. will that do?
<sydney> Is restarting ubuntu twice a day,because it slows down unreasonable? How can i fix that?
<sydney> Is restarting ubuntu twice a day,because it slows down unreasonable? How can i fix that?
<gmachine_24> sydney, I'd say yes to the first; I don't know to the second
<Beldar> !details | sydney
<ubottu> sydney: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aossi> hey so i has a question
<sydney> most of the time I do not find it unreasonable. I am running ubuntu 12.04,1gb ram,dual core 1.86ghz prossesor,1.5gb swap.It normally hapens when I am playing Suertux or making a slideshow or video,but it is still slow after doing that.
<Aossi> can i use ubuntu 12.04 32bit to fix my old windows xp computer?
<sydney> Aossi_: What do you mean by Fix?
<Aossi> sydney: so when i boot my xp laptop it does its thing gets to the xp splash screen with loading bar and then POOF back to boot options (safe mode blah blah blah)
<Beldar> Aossi, That is a ##windows issue
<Aossi> i know
<Aossi> but can i use ubuntu to fix it
<nichlas> Aossi: only if you know what's wrong
<Beldar> Aossi, Other than running sudo update-grub in ubuntu to make sure it is getting seen.
<sydney> Aossi_: I am not sure how to fix that,because ubuntu is not really a windows fixing tool.
<Aossi> Beldar: would i be able to use ubuntu to go into my windows partition on the hard drive and see if im missing kernels or dll files?
<nichlas> Aossi: replacing windows with ubuntu will most likely fix your issue
<sydney> ubottu_:most of the time I do not find it unreasonable. I am running ubuntu 12.04,1gb ram,dual core 1.86ghz prossesor,1.5gb swap.It normally hapens when I am playing Suertux or making a slideshow or video,but it is still slow after doing that.
<ubottu> sydney: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> Aossi, You have full access to windows from linux generally.
<Aossi> Beldar: coolness
<nichlas> sydney: have you tried looking at the resource manager?
<Aossi> Beldar: and ubuntu 12.04 can run along side xp with out removing it correct?
<nichlas> sydney: maybe there is some app that refuses to close, and use up all your memory
<Beldar> Aossi, Fifferent file systems however and permissions, be careful.
<Aossi> Beldar: noted
<Beldar> Aossi, You can it alongside, however resizing a broke XP is not a good idea.
<Beldar> run*
<Aossi> Beldar: i was thinking more of resizing ubuntu to the partition instead of fucking with the windows part
<Beldar> Aossi, Cool, please don't swear here. ;)
<nichlas> Aossi: you should start with the live version. You can access your NTFS/FAT partitions without installing anything.
<Aossi> Beldar: sorry
<Aossi> nichlas: so basically click try instead of install huh
<nichlas> Aossi: exactly
<Aossi> nichlas: noted
<thurstylark> nichlas: figured it out. just needed to use the chdir directive in the script
<nichlas> thurstylark: that also sounds cleaner than shifting to bash for that.
<Aossi> nichlas: in the live version of ubuntu how do i use ubuntu to essentially debug and work around in windows with out booting windows
<nichlas> Aossi: you will only be able to access files
<Aossi> nichlas: elaborate please
<nichlas> do you see the unmounted disk in the menu on the left?
<Aossi> nien
<thurstylark> nichlas: indeed. Works like a charm
<Guest14597> leave
<nichlas> Aossi: if you open the file manaer
<nichlas> manager*
<Aossi> the home folder ya
<nichlas> Aossi: you should be able to see it under deivces
<nichlas> among the shortcuts on the left
<gmachine_24> Aossi: You might try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nichlas> Aossi: XX GB Volume
<sarthak> Just bought a new drive. What should I format it with?
<bekks> sarthak: For using it with Ubuntu only?
<sarthak> Yes bekks
<bekks> sarthak: Then just choose ext4, e.g.
<Aossi> gmachine_24: thanks bro i got that going
<sarthak> What about the scheme? MBR or GUID ... or do I chose don't partition bekks
<bekks> sarthak: How big is that drive?
<sarthak> 750gb WD Black it is a 2.5" drive .... bekks
<bekks> sarthak: Then just choose MBR.
<sarthak> Thanks bekks
<gmachine_24> Aossi: :-)
<sarthak> Been a while since I last used Ubuntu. How's the state of NTFS support now?
<bekks> sarthak: It is supported for read/write.
<Aossi> gmachine_24: after i install it what is the program itself called so i can use it?
<gmachine_24> sarthak, much better than the other way around
<Aossi> im not finding it in my search thingy
<gmachine_24> Aossi - you need to burn it to a cd or usb stick and boot from that
<Aossi> x.x
<Aossi> gay
<sarthak> The only thing I can't seem to figure out is what to do with Lightroom. I've got NTFS drives with photos on them and used to use Lightroom for editing/organization.
<Aossi> nvm i found my xp cd
<Aossi> imma just use that x.x
<sarthak> One thing that linux needs is more commercial apps. It's not that easy to live without them.
<Aossi> wish i found it sooner now i feel like an idiot
<daftykins> Aossi: for putting a drink on?
<Aossi> no to fix the boot issue with my xp system and then to run ubuntu along side it so i dont have to utilize winblows security programs
<Aossi> caus well ubuntu is superior
<Aossi> lol
<sarthak> Talking about security, is there any need for an AntiVirus program on Ubuntu?
<nichlas> sarthak: most don't. But that doesn't mean there are no risk.
<nichlas> sarthak: but it is advisable to scan for rootkits and changed core files
<linuxthefish> why won't ubuntu still install onto SSD? tried USB and DVD...
<nichlas> especially if it is on an exposed server
<linuxthefish> even tried linux mint
<nichlas> linuxthefish: i have mine running on SSD. what is the problem?
<bekks> linuxthefish: you get some message what happens, dont you?
<sarthak> I guess it's a "good to have" thing? I was using OS X a year ago, ended up getting CyberSecurity for Mac. Never caught anything.
<linuxthefish> nichlas it won't let me create any partitions
<macss> does anybody know if it is possible to install x86 Ubuntu onto a x64 computer
<linuxthefish> however it works fine in gparted
<nichlas> macss: sure
<bekks> macss: Sure. But why dont you use a 64bit OS?
<nichlas> linuxthefish: sounds odd. But you can precreate the partitions, and then just install using the existing.
<linuxthefish> i can't even see partitions
<sarthak> linuxthefish If you do get it working, remember to set a manual swap space. If you have lots of ram 16GB+ then it'll eat your SSD.
<mici> what would happen if you didnt give the system ANY or very little swap
<sarthak> mici Some apps don't run (i.e. VMWare Player needs 2gb swap)
<macss> bekks i plan on it but i am currently in a starbucks and unhappily using windows 8. i accidentally downloaded x86 earlier and don't have the bandwidth here to download x64 .... so im just gonna install x86 real quick
<nichlas> I only run with swap on my server
<nichlas> My desktop doesn't have any. No problems yet.
<c|oneman> anyone run a GUI on Ubuntu in an openvz vm? I always get bugs on the user accounts screen, I can't unlock it, and I have to use the root password to install things in the GUI, my user password doesn't work
<linuxthefish> wtf ubuntu is saying my disk has 98304 bad sectors...
<mici> i never understood why they recommend the same swap size than your ram is... that seems stupid to give 32gb swap to 32gb ram system :) i only use swap if i know my actual ram wont be enough...
<bekks> linuxthefish: Then your disk is going to die very soon.
<linuxthefish> no it's fine in windows, i tested SMART a few days ago
<mici> running vm from swap sounds like a slow thing ;D
<mici> unless ssd or smth
<nichlas> linuxthefish: i would try running a scan with the provided program. Sounds way off.
<linuxthefish> :(
<bekks> linuxthefish: Pastebin "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX" where sdX is the device of your disk.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: you just don't know what you are talking about.
<bekks> linuxthefish: Windows ignores SMART at all, btw.
<linuxthefish> to late, shut down and removed disk
<linuxthefish> what about CrystelDiskInfo?
<bekks> We dont care about Windows tools :)
<linuxthefish> jdoles or i wouldn't be asking for help...
<jdoles> linuxthefish: do you know what a sector is?
<bekks> linuxthefish: We can help you with Ubuntu tools, not with Windows tools.
<linuxthefish> no clue
<nichlas> linuxthefish: my SSDs always came with tools. Didn't yours?
<linuxthefish> nope, just a plain box :S
<nichlas> Samsung Magic something.
<nichlas> magician
<jdoles> linuxthefish: a sector is just a subset of the bytes on your disk with some error correction.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: a bad sector is a sector for which this error correction code says "hey, this is bad".
<jdoles> linuxthefish: you have close to 100,000 of those.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: the result of hitting a bad sector is slow performance at best or data loss at worst.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: it's also an indicator of complete failure.
<SrPx> Update: my Ubuntu-VM attempt to install GHCJS was another mediocre failure. I'm figurativelly gonna cry.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: the solution is simple: buy a new disk.
<nichlas> bad sectors on SSDs make little sense
<jdoles> linuxthefish: Windows might not hit those same sectors.
<SrPx> woops, wrong chan
<bekks> nichlas: Really? So how do you think SSD store data? Just in a pool of transistors, and when a "1" is requested, just a random one holding "1" yells "here, here! I have one 1"? :)
<daftykins> nichlas: yes they do, it happens.
<jdoles> An SSD does not have "sectors", I suppose.
<daftykins> yes it does
<jdoles> But it does store information and you could label does as sectors.
<jdoles> those*
<daftykins> such misinformation here ;_;
<jdoles> daftykins: a sector does not make a lot of sense for an SSD, see what bekks said.
<sydney> Is anyone there?
<asddssadds> Nothing pops up when I click the search button in the Dash.  I just installed the latest Ubuntu from a usb drive.
<jdoles> daftykins: a sector being a part of a disc shaped object.
<bekks> nichlas: Thos entities holding data and implementing an error detection for them are called "sectors". Even if there is no mechanical pendant like in usual HDD.
<asddssadds> And on the live version it worked
<asddssadds> hi sydney
<asddssadds> anyone know how to fix the search?
<daftykins> jdoles: i disagree but nm
<jdoles> daftykins: it seems bekks has said exactly the same thing again.
<sydney> asddssadds_: What do you mean by search?
<jdoles> It's just that some set of people thought it would be cool to also call that a "sector".
<jdoles> It's just convenient for all the software and drivers.
<daftykins> oh dear, his record must be scratched
<sydney> asddssadds What do you mean by search?
<raub> Which package creates /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<bekks> On a map, you call rectangualr areas "sectors" too, even though there is no disc shaped object...  wait, DiscWorld... :P
<asddssadds> the top dash icon
<jdoles> daftykins: the physical model is not exactly the same.
<daftykins> jdoles: please stop
<asddssadds> damn, unity --reset-icons made all window borders and all icons disappear
<jdoles> daftykins: so, why don't you tell us how you think the world works, since apparently you are an Intel SSD engineer...
<asddssadds> jdoles just threw down the gauntlet
<daftykins> !offtopic | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> :D
<sydney> Why does ubuntu 12.04 take like 45 seconds to start?
<jdoles> !EDOESNOTHAVEBALLS | daftykins
<daftykins> well that's not nice
<jdoles> sydney: because it was made by visionless people and you have broken hardware.
<guntbert> jdoles: be polite and constructive please
<bekks> sydney: Why not? Thats pretty ok.
<bekks> sydney: And how often do you actually start? :)
<jdoles> sydney: my version of Ubuntu starts in about 9 seconds to some login screen + 4 seconds for BIOS stuff.
<OerHeks> sydney install bootchart to see what is really happening
<sydney> bekks_: about twice a day.
<sss> hi
<bekks> sydney: So thats not that long then.
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<jdoles> sydney: I also don't start the machine more than once per month, because you are not supposed to do that.
<jdoles> sydney: you are supposed to use suspend if you use it often and otherwise hibernation.
<jdoles> sydney: if those features don't work, find a machine or OS where that does work.
<daftykins> jdoles: can you stop making stuff up now please
<nichlas> bekks: yes, but most tools don't know how to check. And a bad sector doesn't mean the same on a SSD as on a magnetic disk
<nichlas> SSD sectors go bad one at a time, to be reallocated. On a magnetic disk there are not supposed to be any at all.
<demophobia> Must attached storage devices (e.g. iPods, thumbdrives) be 'safely ejected' before unplugging?
<nichlas> bekks: yes, but a million bad sectors doesn't mean there will be actual data loss for an SSD
<nichlas> the important part is if the number changes.
<ramsub07> Hi guys, how do i convert a csv file to a db file ?
<nichlas> If it is a new disk i would definitely RMA it, nevermind any theory or magic behind it.
<sydney> jdoles_: I do us suspen most of the time,but sometimes it stops behaving corectly ,or slows down.
<nichlas> Here is how it should look after about 300TB written: http://techreport.com/review/25681/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-testing-data-retention-at-300tb
<jdoles> daftykins: nichlas just said exactly the same thing.
<Gabmus> sup
<jdoles> daftykins: so, it appears that most people agree with what I said.
<asdsdaasd> ramsub07: import it?
<bekks> nichlas: If you actually "see" bad sectors, there are replacement areas left. That applies for HDD as well as for SSD.
<jdoles> daftykins: as such, please explain why I should care about your opinion (which apparently you don't have).
<bekks> nichlas: So if you "have" bad sectors, you disk is going to die.
<sydney> I wasnt sure if 45 seconds was slow? :)
<guntbert> jdoles: please stop discussing - this is a support channel
<daftykins> jdoles: i see no reason to justify myself to an obnoxious individual online so no ty
<jdoles> guntbert: you must be one of daftykins's aliases.
<bekks> jdoles: Also I technically agree, I I do not agree with your offtopic. So stop it please.
<jdoles> bekks: great.
<daftykins> i think it's kick o'clock
<jdoles> I'd like to see we kick the less technical people out of here.
<jdoles> It's like an idiocracy here, otherwise.
<bekks> daftykins: It's ignore o'clock.
<bekks> jdoles: Ignore set,.
<daftykins> i never use ignore
<bekks> daftykins: Too bad, it really helps :)
<linuxthefish> jdoles i just ran the ubuntu installer on this laptop with the same make of disk and still the same error...
<asdsdaasd> So anyway, any of you technical guys know about the dash search not working?
<guntbert> daftykins: keep to support as well
<daftykins> guntbert: i do not need to be told the rules
<jdoles> linuxthefish: if this is about bad sectors, then of course you get the same error.
<asdsdaasd> iwhen i click on the search icon, the other icons grey out like it's in the search app, but the search window doesnt appear
<linuxthefish> it's a different disk...
<hydrajump> hi assuming a new 4GB disk /dev/sda. Isn't creating a single root partition using this: `parted --script --align optimal /dev/sda mkpart primary 64S 100%` the wrong way to align for best performance? Isn't the correct way to align to not set the starting offset, e.g. `parted --script --align optimal /dev/sda mkpart primary 0% 100%`
<jdoles> linuxthefish: ok, there are then still a ton of explanations for that behaviour.
<bekks> linuxthefish: So run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<jdoles> linuxthefish: one of them is that your hardware is an apparatus to kill your other hardware.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: but there are many more; that's the "fun" you get when you toy around with your own hardware.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: what error specifically do you get?
<linuxthefish> bekks will try that in a sec. jdoles troll...
<bekks> linuxthefish: Just ignore him.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: whatever bekks is saying is virtually useless.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: the reason for that is that SMART is fairly useless.
<linuxthefish> the installer isn't showing any partitions and none of the buttons to add/delete do anything, and sometimes it says "starting the partitioner in the bottom right"
<linuxthefish> oh well, i'll use a non-ssd
<jdoles> linuxthefish: that just sounds like you have absolutely no idea what you are doing.
<jdoles> linuxthefish: you should find some physical person and let that other person help you.
<daftykins> !ops | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Pricey> jdoles: That's the reason people come here, to be helpful :)
<Pricey> *to find help
<andyfied> so. i messed up a gfx driver install. finally got the correct driver back but in the process i managed to lose nvidia-xconfig. i cannot seem to actually find which package it is part of and reading various forums suggests its build into the drivers, but it is not. I've got nvidia-settings installed too. Does anyone have an idea how i can get nvidia-xconfig reinstalled?
<jdoles> Pricey: no, the reason people come here, is to keep the skill level low enough such that the moderators can still understand it.
<tables> i deleted my /etc configs for a package, i tried reinstallign it but i can't get the configs back
<tables> how do i get my configs back?
<tables> it was /etc/packagename
<OerHeks> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-319, nvidia-319-updates
<tables> i did apt-get remove package apt-get install package, and it won't install the configs
<omar_> hi all
<OerHeks> tables, if you have used --purge then your configs won't come back.
<omar_> I am trying to install the lastest kernel version on my Ubuntu 13.10, but it is failing for some reason. What can I do to make it work?
<tables> yea i used purge
<tables> so how can i get my configs back?
<andyfied> OerHeks: thanks for that, i've got nvidia-304 installed though
<OerHeks> tables set it up again, as you did before
<tables> i did
<tables> i did apt-get install
<tables> and the /etc/configs won't come back
<OerHeks> tables as we do not know what software package, it is a wild guess
<tables> i did these basically:
<tables> rm -rf /etc/apache2  ;  apt-get remove apache2   ;   apt-get install apache2
<tables> and my configs wont' come back
<tables> i even tried apt-get install apache2 a second time and it just says : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 34 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> tables logically because you hard deleted the folder.
<andyfied> OerHeks: i've just installed nvidia-319 and i'm still getting sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<tables> OerHeks, so how do i get the configs back?
<tables> lol
<OerHeks> tables, why do you want me to answer the same question again?
<OerHeks> gone is gone, you deleted it perfectly.
<tables> i can never get it back?
<HackerII> D`oh!
<sydney> why does ubuntu start acting strange,and then I have to restart?
<bekks> sydney: Define "strange" please.
<compdoc> sydney, most likely a hardware problem
<gabmus> finally
<gabmus> good old irssi
<omar_> I am trying to install the latest kernel version on my Ubuntu 13.10, but it is failing for some reason. What can I do to make it work?
<sydney> when i minimize programs and reopen them they do not show the contents of the program,and it slows down.
<gabmus> why don't you upgrade to 14.04? it's as stable as 13.10 already
<gabmus> sydney, maybe your pc is old
<gabmus> what hardware do you have
<omar_> gabmus, What kernel version does 14.04 use?
<gabmus> 3.13.0-17-generic
<OerHeks> andyfied, i never used nvidia-xconfig myself, just gksudo nvidia-settings
<ldiamond_> I swapped Caps Lock with Escape in the system config through the keyboards options. However, I don't want to "Swap", I want both to be escape. Anyone knows how to do that? (where is that setting written on disk?)
<sydney> It is a Dell xps 410, 1 gig of ram,dual core 1.86ghz,running 12.04
<gabmus> sydney, it is a pretty old system
<gabmus> you should try something lighter like lubuntu or at least xubuntu
<andyfied> OerHeks: nvidia-settings is complaining about xorg.conf being wrong and tells me to use nvidia-xconfig
<omar_> gabmus, Oh. I see. I'd do just about anything just to hopefully find a solution to my function keys issue..! :/
<ramsub07> Hi guys, how do i convert a csv file to a db file ?
<raj__> deleting this file fails..        $ rm "-home.hist"           says: rm: invalid option -- 'h'         Try `rm --help' for more information.
<JohninLex1> so whats sup with initrd.img-3.11.0.18 failing?
<raj__>  how do I delete the above file successfully .. ?
<sydney> I know about 8 years old,but it still works.
<JohninLex1> it needs to be removed until it is fixed
<sarthak> There is a lost+found folder on an external EXT4 drive. Is that normal or should it be hidden?
<gabmus> omar_ whats your problem?
<sarthak> jdoles I am sure everyone regardless of their technical experience with Linux is welcome here.
<JohninLex1> this is why I hate this channel
<JohninLex1> its to busy to get anything out
<JohninLex1> so anyone know why initramfs keeps failing from updates?
<sarthak> Guess we'll never see official and stable support from NVIDIA. I remember having battery life in the minutes with NVIDIA cards.
<raj__> Removing this file fails:            rm  -home-raj-.history
<raj__> how to remove this file ?
<raj__>  says: rm: invalid option -- 'h'         Try `rm --help' for more information.
<MarderIII> raj_: rm \-home\-raj\-.history perhaps?
<MarderIII> or quote the filename.
<sarthak> Can you not show hidden files and delete the file manually through file explorer. raj__
<raj__> yes that fixed! thanks!
<raj__> thanks all! fixed!!
<gabmus> test
<gabmus> finally
<omar_> ?
<gabmus> what happened
<omar_> :/
<Pricey> Sorry about that... fixed now :)
<linuxthefish> lol
<gabmus> np, i tought i was banned
<omar_> gabmus, did you read my message, or do I send it again?
<sydney> what will ubuntu 14.04s specs be when it comes out?
<gabmus> send it again
<omar_> ok
<omar_> gabmus, I have a Toshiba Satellite M50D-A-103, and apparently it uses a slightly different standard for the function keys.. This results in linux basically mixing them up. (cont.)
<HackerII> itl do a 1/4 mile in under 9 seconds
<sydney> what will ubuntu 14.04s specs be when it comes out?
<guntbert> !repeat | sydney
<ubottu> sydney: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gabmus> sydney: the thing is that the pc works, but unity needs more ram to run smoothly. your best hope is lubuntu imho, but i would step away from the *buntu family and switch to something lighter like crunchbang.
<sydney> Ok,Sorry,I didn't mean to be pushy.
<gabmus> that was a bot dont worry
<gabmus> omar_: do you know for sure what exact kernel fixes your problem?
<dnull> Hello all, i need help for adobe flash
<dnull> i cant istal it
<dnull> install*
<dnull> how do i?
<bekks> !flash | dnull
<ubottu> dnull: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dureiken>  Hi there, does somone could help me to install Java 7 JDK on ubuntu please ? I didn't achieve to do it, following : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html. Thanks
<sydney> Do any of you who have tried ubuntu 14.04 know if it will run decently of worse than 12.04 on 1gig of ram?
<raj__> when i give a space before writing a command in terminal.. it does not appear in history.. is that a way to skip history ???
<k1l> !trusty | sydney
<omar_> gabmus, I have no idea actually. I am just hoping that the latest kernel release holds with in the final cure for my issue.
<ubottu> sydney: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<gabmus> omar_: anyway, if you want or need to live on the bleeding edge, step away from ubuntu. arch is the most bleeding edge distro i know. its a pita to install, but there are derivates like archbang that are easier. give it a try
<bekks> raj__: It does, here. History gets updated when you quit the current shell.
<omar_> gabmus, live on the bleeding edge? What do you mean?
<gabmus> sydney: unity is greedy of ram, nothing will run smoothly on that, except LIGHT things like xfce or lxde. As a more advanced user i'd use openbox wm instead of a complete DE, to be more light
<bekks> sydney: In addition, Unity requires 3D.
<guntbert> raj__: yes, thats the way to keep singlle commands from being recorded into the history
<sydney> Dureiken_: have you tried installing it directly from Ubuntu Software Center? I had the same problem and solved it that way.
<raj__> bekks: acutally I found that a command with space was skipped in history in between two commands..
<gabmus> omar_: living on the bleeding edge means having the last software asap. most times this means some instabilities and occasional fuckups, but if you NEED it for a problem like yours, it could be the only solution. this said, give 14.04 a try, if that doesnt work, try archbang
<raj__> bekks: atleast this is what I see through 'history' command .. did not check with .bash _history yet..
<sydney> I know Unity is a resource hog,but I wasn't sure if Trusty would be better in that area.
<MarderIII> gabmus: or if you want to be totally minimalistic you can use evilwm... ;-)
<Dureiken> sydney : I achieved to install Java 6 wia ubuntu center, not 7
<raj__> guntbert: thanks for confirmation !
<gabmus> Dureiken: just copy and paste this into your terminal without the quotes: "gksu apt-get install -y openjdk-7-jdk && exit"
<Dureiken> openjdk is same as java ?
<omar_> gabmus, I see. Well.. I'll give 14.04 a shot. Thanks. :)
<gabmus> sydney: trusty is about the same thing, dont expect so many changes
<gabmus> omar_: no problem, always willing to help where i can ;D
<sydney> gambus_: Ok,Thanks :)
<andyfied> there doesn't really seem to be much in my xorg.conf anyway
<Slart> raj__: aparently there is a setting in bash for ignoring dupes in history and ignoring commands starting with space.. on my system the setting is "both".. so it's a bash setting
<andyfied> but it does say driver nvidia, so i have no clue why it isn't running
<gabmus> MarderIII: I like openbox more, maybe just because I'm already used to it
<gabmus> sydney: again, np, always willing to help
<Slart> raj__: you can check the setting by running   echo $HISTCONTROL
<gabmus> be sure to visit my youtube, if you want to do something nice to me :)
<Dureiken> gabmus : I have no xserver
<gabmus> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVqlDOUyIjMWqBUhp73a90g
<sydney> Dureiken_: Yes,as far as I know they are.
<Slart> gabmus: please, don't advertise stuff like that here
<raj__> Slart: yes that says ... ignoreboth
<raj__> thanks!!
<MarderIII> gabmus: to each his own :) evilwm is very memory light.
<gabmus> Dureiken: run "sudo apt-get -y install openjdk-7-jdk"
<gabmus> Slart: ok sorry :\
<Slart> raj__: same as I have
<mel|> hi
<Dureiken> gabmus : thanks a lot it worked
<sydney> mel_: hello
<gabmus> MarderIII: thats true, I still have pretty powerful machines so i run gnome-shell
<mel|> im still trying to transform my samsung series 7 notebook into an ubuntu machine
<gabmus> Dureiken: no problem. if you are managing a server you should learn bash, and if you already do, learn how apt works. it's really easy and comes in handy even on a desktop pc
<mel|> does someone know where to look for a switch to uefi legacy mode?
<asafsasf> what's good about the openjdk?
<MarderIII> gabmus: running on some pretty memory restricted hardware. So that's why evilwm.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gabmus> i usually install all of my programs using the command line
 * andyfied is seriously considering reinstalling the OS just to get nvidia-xconfig back
<mel|> was hard enough to get into the uefi config (wtf windows 8?)
<gabmus> MarderIII: there's a reason if lightweight stuff exists. I should give it a shot on my raspi, if it wasnt a useless piece of crap
<daftykins> mel|: can you provide some images of your setup screens?
<Slart> andyfied: it's gone? isn't it part of the nvidia driver package?
<ramsub07> Hi guys, how do i convert a csv file to a db file ?
<Beryl> Which is the better firefox repo? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asafsasf> ramsub07, import it?
<MarderIII> gabmus: have used it on my 256Mb raspi. Was usable
<andyfied> Slart: i can't seem to find it at all. i've installed nvidia-319 and 304, now i'm trying the updates
<ramsub07> how to ?
<asafsasf> ramsub07, read your db docs?
<Dinosaurio> Hi. I'd like to know how to remove all .jpg files recursively.
<ramsub07> I have a csv file which i want to convert to a db file
<gabmus> MarderIII: openbox was usable too, but when you are used to an i3 on a desktop, you tend to lose patience on low end devices
<gabmus> not i3 the window manager
<MarderIII> :-)
<gabmus> the intel core i3
<Slart> andyfied: I think it's part of nvidia-current in 12.04, not sure if it's the same with newer versions
<Slart> andyfied: sorry, 12.10
<gabmus> what you use your raspi for?
<guntbert> !ot | gabmus
<ubottu> gabmus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Slart> !find nvidia-xconfig | andy
<ubottu> andy: File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-319, nvidia-319-updates
<Dureiken> gabmus : ok I will look some Wiki :) thanks. Is that normal that a fresh new server have 1GB or ram used without anything launched ?
<MarderIII> gabmus: at the moment as a irssi client with proxy configured for my android phone
<Slart> andyfied: see ubottus message above.. it should be available in all those packages
<ramsub07> I have a csv file which i want to convert to a db file
<ramsub07> how to proceed ?
<andyfied> Slart: i used to have it :/ that's whats bugging me. i removed it when i tried to install a new gfx card by mistake and now i'm going through each driver package just to see if i can get it back. no joy with 319-updates
<gabmus> Dureiken: ubuntu isn't lightweight. i would choose it for a server really, while I'd prefer debian stable
<MarderIII> gabmus: and as a honeypot
<Dureiken> gabmus : ok thanks, it's for a game server (minecraft)
<gabmus> i wouldnt choose it for a server*
<asafsasf> ramsub07, import the csv file
<Slart> andyfied: perhaps the updates packages just has replacements if there is a newer version of the file.. have you tried   sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-319
<Slart> ramsub07: what is a .db file? sql? something else?
<ramsub07> sqlite
<gabmus> Slart: a database file i think
<gabmus> for libreoffice base
<ramsub07> yes
<Slart> ramsub07: this seems useful http://www.sqlite.org/cvstrac/wiki?p=ImportingFiles
<asafsasf> ramsub07, it takes 5 seconds to google that question: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1045910/how-can-i-import-load-a-sql-or-csv-file-into-sqlite
<asafsasf> hang your head in shame
<gabmus> oh you got answered
<andyfied> Slart: i'll try that
<Slart> gabmus: might be used for all kinds of databases (or so it seems from a quick google search)
<gabmus> Slart: ok nice
<andyfied> Slart: still not there, thanks for the suggestion though
<andyfied> weirdly xorg.conf does have "driver nvidia" in it, but it's not running
<ramsub07> I did that
<ramsub07> but I am getting an error
<ramsub07> line 1: expected 8 columns of data but found 1
<gabmus> andyfied: maybe the nvidia driver is blacklisted. have you installed bumblebee?
<andyfied> gabmus: no, would it be a good idea to?
<bekks> ramsub07: So fix the input file.
<asafsasf> ramsub07, I'm having trouble seeing your input file with my crystal ball.  The spirits are uncooperative today.
<andyfied> i've seen the instructions so i'll try it
<Beryl> I've found with new cards, xorg edgers is the best, but with old cards, sometimes the latest nvidia drivers are buggier than the older stables
<gabmus> andyfied: do you have a notebook with optimus technology?
<andyfied> no, i have a normal pc with a 9800gtx that was running fine 4 days ago
<tables> how do i reinstall a package and get my /etc configs back?
<ThomasBS> when trying to install ubuntu server on my old laptop, the keyboard isnt working.. Anyone got any good ideas here?
<Dinosaurio> guys, I've mistakely used "find -delete" and removed some files. Would you reinstall the whole OS (I don't know if I removed important things or not).
<gabmus> well, dont instlal bumblebee
<gabmus> it WILL fuck everything
<andyfied> tables: i must say, your configs are gone
<Dinosaurio> I haven't restarted computer yet
<Slart> Dinosaurio: ouch.. what command did you run? do you still have it in your history?
<IdleOne> gabmus: No cursing in here please
<Dinosaurio> Slart: daniel@daniel-pc:~$ find -delete
<gabmus> well well well... andyfied what version of ubuntu are you running? and what driver version?
<gabmus> IdleOne: ooops, didnt notice :D
<andyfied> gabmus: 13.10 and currently 319
<rypervenche> Dinosaurio: Then you removed your home directory.
<rypervenche> Dinosaurio: Or all the files in it.
<gabmus> meh, dunno that should work fine
<andyfied> gabmus: yeah, i know :(
<gabmus> you installed it from official repos?
<Dinosaurio> not really, "Download", and some other folders dissappeared
<andyfied> gabmus: straight out of synaptic
<Dinosaurio> But I didn't lose my music and university works
<gabmus> did you do anything strange to X or to the drivers?
<asafsasf> anyone know where that randr option menu is? to fix screen flickering?
<Dinosaurio> the thing is, I don't know what will happen when restarting
<gabmus> do you have an X session? or you can't access it?
<andyfied> gabmus: maybe i did something weird, but i'm not sure what. i installed lxde so i could get a de
<gabmus> andyfied: you didnt have a de before?
<gabmus> is that a server?
<andyfied> gabmus: it boots up okay and gets to the login screen but unity won't run i assume it needs to be acceleragted
<gabmus> andyfied: if it reaches the login screen then X is working
<gabmus> is the resolution ok?
<andyfied> gabmus: and for whatever reason it seems to keep grabbing the vesa one
<gabmus> you mean the mesa* one?
<gabmus> you mean the nouveau driver?
<andyfied> gabmus: no, it's dead wrong resolution and nvidia-settings says the nvidia driver is not running
<Slart> Dinosaurio: I would do a reinstall.. and cry silently when I go to sleep hoping it will never happen again =)
<andyfied> gabmus: erm, let me check
<Slart> Dinosaurio: and start doing backups.. it's never to late =)
<gabmus> ok andyfied lets get into real s***t
<gabmus> where are you writing from? your pc?
<gabmus> brb gimme a sec
<gabmus> im back
<andyfied> gabmus: i'm on the desktop in question, but i'm using ssh to my fileserver and using irssi from there because of reasons...
<gabmus> can you access another device?
<gabmus> like a smarthpone or anything else?
<Dinosaurio> Slart: yeah, I'm backuping everything. :P. I had better not use console sunday nights
<andyfied> oh, i got a laptop down on the floor here
<Virtual> Anybody know a better drive than using b43-installer for a MacBook Pro airport?
<gabmus> get it, we are going to mess your pc up and make some tests
<andyfied> glxinfo | grep OpenGL is showing no devices, btw
<asafsasf> Why is there an Amazon icon in the Dash by default?
<momo2> hi will ubuntu easily do a dist-upgrade via gui
<momo2> ?
<Bashing-om> ThomasBS: Might see what you can do in bios, maybe switch  usb to a legacy mode ?
<ThomasBS> There's no such option
<ThomasBS> unfortunately :(
<bekks> Virtual: so which wifi chipset do you have?
<andyfied> right, i'm on lappy now
<sydney_> How would I create a app in ubuntu if I wanted to?
<gabmus> the first thing you are going to do is restart your pc and NOT logging in. get into a tty (press ctrl+alt+F5) then login. Now we are going to uninstall nouveau drivers with the following command: "sudo apt-get -y purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<bekks> sydney_: Define "app" please.
<Dureiken> gabmus : debian : used 174Mb :p
<Virtual> bekks, I believe it's BCM4331
<bekks> Virtual: Most likely, it is BCM4313, and then b43 is the correct driver for it.
<gabmus> now you have to clear all nvidia drivers you could have installed with this command "sudo apt-get -y purge nvidia*"
<sydney_> game Similar to Supertux?
<Bashing-om> ThomasBS: Many times that distinction is not too clear. See what you have for keybord/mouse in general and the usb devices in particular ? Ya got a ps-2 keyboard laying around ?
<andyfied> okay, doing first one now
<gabmus> finally you can try and reinstall the drivers running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-updates"
<bekks> sydney_: Then you have to learn how to program in the programming language of your choice, and you have to learn how to develop the elements you need, like program logics, graphics, etc.
<andyfied> irony: the command console is on the correct resolution
<gabmus> i'm not sure since im no more in 13.10 if the 319 driver needs the nvidia-sessings package
<gabmus> andyfied: thats normal in lack of active drivers
<ThomasBS> Bashing-om: To be honest, I dont even know what a PS2 keyboard is.. I guess its an old keyboard, yeah? Might be forced to bring my old laptop to work tomorrow to find an old keyboard then
<ThomasBS> was just hoping there was another work around
<gabmus> ThomasBS: the PS/2 plug is the round violet or green cable used to connect mouse or keyboards
<ThomasBS> ah
<ThomasBS> yeah I've only got USB
<gabmus> everyone has only usb on modern laptops
<gabmus> there are adapters
<Virtual> bekks, yes, but I am getting slow wifi speeds and big latency when pinging the router. the same wifi adapter on Windows or Mac OS works excellent
<ThomasBS> yeah this laptop only has usb
<momo2> anyone know? is there a simple gui way to dist-upgrade the distribution
<bekks> momo2: A gui way to run the command "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"? :)
<Bashing-om> ThomasBS: Yeah, rge old keyboards were ps2, "round" connector. But if we are talking lter laptop, may not have a provision for that type of connection. Back to seeing what is in bios that one can change. Not always a solution there (server).
<gabmus> momo2: dont be silly: why should you want a gui to run a console command? open up your terminal and write that command straight from command line!
<andyfied> gabmus: the xsession things was not present, but i've purged all the drivers and 319-updates installes nvidia-settings as well
<gabmus> also, command line is more efficient and easy to use than a gui
<momo2> bekks: only a gui way to update to higher distri (like dist-upgrade)
<gabmus> andyfied: have you followed all the steps?
<bekks> momo2: Just run the command: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ThomasBS> Bashing-om: I've been staring myself blind in the bios for several hours (might be an overstatement) but there's really just a few options there.. and nothing about keyboard or anything unfortunately
<andyfied> gabmus: yes, all 3
<bekks> momo2: No gui needed for a single command.
<momo2> gabmus: lets mean the gui way not the command
<andyfied> drivers just installed fresh
<gabmus> did you install the nvidia-settings-319 package too?
<[TiZ]> Hi. How would I modify an ubuntu liveCD to boot from first hard disk by default? I can't do anything to get this bios computer to boot this gpt disk, but "boot from first hard disk" from the live CD works so I figure I'll just use that.
<andyfied> gabmus: it installed automatically with the drivers
<gabmus> momo2: still dont get what you want to do
<ThomasBS> messing around with the isolinux.cfg has gotten me a few steps closer, but every time there's a need for a key to be pressed, im pretty much f**ked
<gabmus> andyfied: perfect
<gabmus> now run "sudo shutdown -h now"
<gabmus> this will shut your pc down
<gabmus> then turn it on again
<gabmus> and see if anything as changed
<momo2> gabmus: i want to update to another release like dist-upgrade do but i dont want to use the command only a gui like the update manager. does it works easy?
<bekks> gabmus: sudo init 6 would have done the same, as sudo shutdown -r now would have done
<sadpuppy> distrowatch.com
<gabmus> bekks: rarely reboot from console, too lazy to learn to reboot, so i just shut down and power on again. thank you
<Bashing-om> ThomasBS: usb devices ? in general. Now, I am aware of a couple of cases where there is no solution to getting the keybord recognized in a server install.
<daftykins> lol seriously?
<daftykins> 'shutdown -r 0'
<gabmus> momo2: thats not what dist-upgrade does
<daftykins> :P
<andyfied> gabmus: it's still in the wrong resolution
<momo2> ah is see
<gabmus> andyfied: what the hell really
<andyfied> gabmus: yeah, i know
<gabmus> momo2: if you want to do that run "update-manager -d" on a terminal
<andyfied> gabmus: i mean, i'm no expert, but this is nuts
<momo2> so it is easy with gui to update to another release to have ubuntu over years?
<gabmus> momo2: kind of
<bekks> momo2: apt-get dist-upgrade updates all packages in the same release, while do-release-upgrade upgrades to a new release. You are well advised to not do the latter from a gui, because your gui will break during update and you will be left with a partial update.
<ThomasBS> Bashing-om: usb devices? i've only got my USB stick created with Universal USB installer .. The laptop boots the stick perfectly but keyboard is a no go on the laptop
<momo2> so there is no secure gui way to be update over years?
<gabmus> andyfied: well, there is NO driver at all that can be active and suppress the nvidia one. so X just doesn't know it has to use it
<bekks> momo2: And using 12.04, you will get updates until 2017, and with 14.04, you will get updates until 2019. So you actually can use it for years without a gui for updating.
<tables> how do i check what packager a file belongs to?
<gabmus> you can try installing the driver from the .run file nvidia provides
<tables> like /usr/sbin/apache2       i wanna know what package it belongs to
<Slart> table you can use the !find command in here.. or apt-file
<momo2> okay
<sadpuppy> sourceforage multi boot from usb thumb drive
<gabmus> andyfied: go here and download your .run file http://www.nvidia.it/Download/index.aspx?lang=it
<Slart> !find nvidia-xconfig | tables
<ubottu> tables: File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-319, nvidia-319-updates
<tables> what does that have to do with nvidia?
<andyfied> gabmus: yeah, but i'm not sure why nvidia-xconfig has disappeared either
<Slart> tables: ubottu will search the packages for you and tell you which packages contain the file
<Slart> tables: just an example
<dnull> guys
<dnull> for flash
<bekks> Slart: ubottu is not the package manager ;)
<gabmus> andyfied: the .run file usually fixes a lot of things. let's try it
<bekks> tables: you can use dpkg for various searches.
<dnull> i installed extras but it doesnt work
<andyfied> gabmus: i have the nvidia drivers so i'll try them again, i was blaming it for messing it up in the first place
<bekks> gabmus: It usually breaks things. It will break with every kernel update.
<gabmus> you already have the .run?
<dnull> how do i get flash  to work?
<dnull> anyone?
<tables> what dpkg parameter is it?
<gabmus> bekks: yes, but it will fix X
<Slart> bekks: if you put on some smooth music and dim the lights ubottu will be whatever you want it to be =)
<bekks> andyfied: Do NOT use the .run until you know how to fix issues with X.
<gabmus> at least, it did with me
<bekks> !nvidia | andyfied
<dnull> Anybody help?????
<ubottu> andyfied: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<momo2> bekks: and without lts its not save possible like mentioned, because i dont want to use old lts progs
<andyfied> gabmus: yeah, i got the correct one, but it didn't seem to make much differnce
<dnull> guysss?
<andyfied> bekks: sadly too late, it might have caused the issues in the first place
<bekks> momo2: Without LTS, you have to run do-release-upgrade every 9 months.
<dnull> ANYBODY?
<gabmus> andyfied: how disappointing. at this time i would have just re-installed the whole system. i'm sorry, but today i failed :\
<bekks> !flash | dnull
<ubottu> dnull: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gabmus> dnull: DONT BE PUSHY
<momo2> bekks: right? is breaking the command terminal command safer?
<Slart> dnull: I get flash to work by installing it.. you haven't really given us much to work with.. we don't even know what kind of ubuntu you're running
<andyfied> gabmus: it's okay, i'm glad someone has shown me i've done everything i could so far
<momo2> bekks: ok
<bekks> momo2: No one said you will break the command line terminal. The shell you are running the command in will not be broken until you leave it.
<dnull> Slart: i have ubuntu 12.04
<gabmus> andyfied: I'm sorry mate
<Slart> dnull: ok, and what browser are you using?
<gabmus> i keep the system in a separate partition from my home partition so that when I have to rei
<dnull> Slart: firefoxx and chromium
<gabmus> reinstall
<andyfied> gabmus: bekks: thanks for the help. i'm going to sleep and i'll have another go tomorrow
<momo2> mhhh the shell is the gui too
<gabmus> i dont lose my files
<gabmus> andyfied: np, sorry i couldnt help. gnight
<gr33n7007h> dnull, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bekks> momo2: Thats why you do not run a graphical terminal for do-release-upgrade but run that command from a console. Press ctrl alt f1 to get one, e.g.
<Slart> dnull: and finally.. what have you tried so far? are you following some kind of guide?
<dnull>  i got the ubuntu restricted extras and tried terminal non worked
<dnull> none*
<Slart> !flash | dnull, try these suggestions first
<ubottu> dnull, try these suggestions first: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bashing-om> ThomasBS: Here some background and amplifying info : from another similar situation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7104868/ ...
<momo2> bekks: i really dont want to tell my neighbor that he should open a terminal or switch to vt1 he dont want that so the secureness of both gui command line or gui update manager methods are the same?
<dnull> Slart
<bekks> momo2: Well, I told you severak times now. No matter how often you ask, my answers will not change.
<bekks> *several
<dnull> Slart: it does not help
<ThomasBS> Bashing-om: Thanks. Guess im going to see if my workplace has some PS2 keyboards laying around.. :(
<gr33n7007h> dnull, have you tried issuing: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree in terminal?
<momo2> bekks: okay i understand now
<gr33n7007h> dnull, Then once that has install issue: sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install
<dnull> gr33n7007h: yes i have with no success
<dnull> ok
<Slart> dnull: ok, "it does not help".. so all the commands worked fine? no error messages? how are you testing if flash works?
<dnull> Slart: youtube does not work, etc
<gabmus> *yawn* I'm gonna get some sleep now
<gabmus> thanks for the good time guys
<gabmus> gnight everyone
<Bashing-om> ThomasBS: IF you have a ps2 connector on that laptop (??).
<dnull> gr33n7007h: when i use terminal, it says command not found
<ThomasBS> Bashing-om: ffs, i dont.. thanks for reminding me, hah
<bekks> dnull: Define "it". What exactly do you enter, what happens?
<bekks> !details | dnull
<ubottu> dnull: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wjlafrance> Hey all. If I want a desktop system using WDM and Window Maker, is there any reason to prefer lubuntu or should I start with vanilla ubuntu desktop?
<ThomasBS> Bashing-om: ill bring it to work anyway, there's some pretty clever server people there.. they might know what to do :D
<gr33n7007h> dnull, Is this a brand new install?
<dnull> bekks: using terminal getting flash, entered sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bekks> dnull: And whats the output?
<bekks> !pastebin | dnull
<ubottu> dnull: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pdo_fn14> Is't any best replacement for modem-manager-gui package?
<Bashing-om> ThomasBS: Yeah, two or three heads are better than one, - But, it is amazing what slipd by ones awareness in bios.
<sydney> what program would i use to write a game that is similar to Supertux? Thanks in advance. :)
<Bashing-om> slipd/slips
<dnull> gr33n7007h: well, i dont know what u mean. By default, i should have flash plugin, since i have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Slart> sydney: python?
<gr33n7007h> dnull, Have you recently install ubuntu?
<gr33n7007h> *installed
<Slart> sydney: java would work as well.. or C/C++
<dnull> gr33n7007h: yes i have, less than 2 weeks.
<sydney> Ok,I will look into it. Thanks
<gr33n7007h> dnull, try a sudo apt-get update
<JennyBlueBird> Hi guys, is there any page which lists compatible webcams ?
<k1l> dnull: please put the exact commands and the output in a pastebin
<JennyBlueBird> would not want to buy one and have it not work
<k1l> !paste | dnull
<ubottu> dnull: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Slart> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> JennyBlueBird: see above
<dnull> gr33n7007h:  done
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: lots of stuff comes with UVC support nowadays
<gr33n7007h> dnull, now try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gr33n7007h> dnull, What ubuntu are you using?
<[TiZ]> Hi. How would I modify an ubuntu liveCD to boot from first hard disk by default? I can't do anything to get this bios computer to boot this gpt disk, but "boot from first hard disk" from the live CD works so I figure I'll just use that.
<dbrown_> QUESTION: how can i mount a hard drive using fstab and users still have access to it? it seems to be owned by root and nobody but root can write to it
<wjlafrance> Hey all. If I want a desktop system using WDM and Window Maker, is there any reason to prefer lubuntu or should I start with vanilla ubuntu desktop?
<Coover55> Hello?
<Coover55> Is anybody available to help me out?
<Pessimist> !ask | Coover55
<ubottu> Coover55: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Coover55> Alright, sorry.
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dfsasdf> hi
<rww> hi
<Coover55> So here's my problem: Upon trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 (from an external hard drive, installing to a different partition on the same drive), everything seems to run smooth at first. The Live CD (or Live USB if you prefer) works perfectly, and installing goes almost without a hitch. Until I get to the point where I've finished setting up my partitions (partition for install and my swap area).
<Coover55> After I begin installing, it will give me an error saying that it failed to unmount /CDROM/ or something along those lines. I press continue and it continues. I can set up my location, user profile, etc., but after all that it gets stuck on "Detecting file systems...", not moving from there. The last thing in the box shown is "Step_before = stepWebcam". Can anyone help me with this?
<wjlafrance> Sorry for off-topic, but that net split was impressive. The joining was enough to fill my entire chat buffer.
<osama_> cc hi
<osama_> any body from egypt
<Coover55> Nobody can help?
<wjlafrance> Coover55: It's a little slow in here right now. I'm sure someone will be able to help soon.
<Coover55> Mmm. Alright.
<Coover55> I'll be right back a moment
<pycoderf> hi all. i am setting up an ltsp server and i installed the mate desktop. for some reason my clients cannot login, however normal ssh works fine
<pycoderf> anyone have ideas why
<Coover55> Back.
<Beldar> Coover55, Not an ideal use is all. Are you trying make a portable install?
<Coover55> More or less. I have Windows 8.1 installed on my laptop at the moment, but I like Ubuntu more (from experience on the Live CD)
<Coover55> I don't think I'll be using it on any other computer but I just want to have the install on my ext hard drive anyway
<pycoderf> anyone had the issue with mate not logging in?
<Coover55> I'm sort of new to Linux-based systems but nonetheless I know that installing to an ext hard drive IS possible, just apparently not easy
<Coover55> And yes I have my install partition set to ext4 format
<Beldar> Coover55, W8 is uefi and gpt, if it were possible I would use a flash drive with a full install. Again not ideal, ubuntu can be dualbooted.
<pycoderf> ok it seems the issue is any X desktop
<Coover55> It could be dual-booted but it doesn't detect my W8 install
<k1l> pycoderf: which ubuntu is that?
<Coover55> And I changed boot type from UEFI
<Coover55> 12.04
<pycoderf> k1l: 13.10
<Coover55> What?
<pycoderf> i am building an ltsp server and this worked 2 weeks ago. unsure what changed but i did a clean install and no x login
<Beldar> Coover55, Unless you have changed the partition tables(s) it is still gpt.
<Coover55> I did
<Coover55> Or rather my dad did. He works in this kinda stuff so I know he knows what he's doing
<Beldar> Coover55, How?
<Coover55> Not sure, but I know he did it
<k1l> pycoderf: most devs from mate sit in the mint corner. so if its only not working with mate i would ask them for specific support of mate
<pycoderf> i tried lxde and same result
<danes> hello, I am trying to mount a hdd that was formatted as raid. I am not very experienced. Doing a fdisk -l shows the hdd on /dev/sdc and a partition on /dev/sdc1 with Id = 83. I need to mount the hdd and backup the data. How can I do it? I tried sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mntpoint but I get this msg back: mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<alexxxa2222> QA Hardware team? Please add this (my) specs to temporarily list on wiki here ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware) http://pastebin.com/nzHzs1Ri
<Coover55> It's even listed as an ext4 format
<pycoderf> k1l: thus i think its an ubuntu issue at this point since normal ssh works
<k1l> pycoderf: what errors do you get?
<pycoderf> k1l: in .xsess-errors i see xsession connected then all it says is open: Permission denied
<Coover55> Beldar You still there?
<Beldar> Coover55, You have windows imaged/cloned and a recovery disc?
<k1l> pycoderf: who is owner of .XAuthority in /home?
<alexxxa2222> I repeat: QA Hardware team? Please add this (my) specs to temporarily list on wiki here ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware) http://pastebin.com/nzHzs1Ri
<pycoderf> k1l: my user
<Beldar> Coover55, use my nick each time.
<danes> anyone? please?
<pycoderf> but it only has 600 permissions for some reason
<Coover55> Beldar, I don't think so. I have a Toshiba Satellite that came with Win8 preinstalled, so I don't have anything extra
<k1l> pycoderf: 0600 user:user is fine
<Coover55> Beldar, More precisely Win8.1
<pycoderf> ok. i have been fighting this for days
<Beldar> Coover55, Two important links, read please.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Beldar> Coover55, Best thing you can do is make that W8.1 /image/clone and the recovery disc as suggested in the UF thread.
<Beldar> as a start
<Coover55> Dude my BIOS is set up properly. SafeBoot is off it's not on UEFI boot mode etc. etc.
<Coover55> And I don't see any point in making a recovery CD for W8 if I'm not going to effect it
<Coover55> Sorry, Beldar. Those last two messages were at you I forgot to put your name there haha
<Beldar> Coover55, cool, best if luck.
<Beldar> of*
<Coover55> Beldar, that's not really very helpful. You've told me everything I already know
<Caleb--> is there any way to launch a specific terminal from command-line and make its window be always on top?
<pycoderf> k1l: am i missing somethibng
<k1l> pycoderf: sry, dont know
<pycoderf> it is odd its any x11
<k1l> pycoderf: maybe pastebin the .xsession-errors
<k1l> or other error messages you ger
<pycoderf> its a vm but i can screenshot
<k1l> *get
<Coover55> Beldar, are you still there or do you really not have more help for me?
<k1l> if you can ssh use pastbinit
<jhutchins> Coover55: The people in here are just fellow users, often just waiting for their own questions to be answered.  We try to be helpful when we can, but this isn't a paid helpdesk.
<pycoderf> k1l: http://imgur.com/ht0mf8Z
<jhutchins> Coover55: The best way to get help is to ask the question generally instead of insisting on help from a specific user.  It's possible nobody knows your particular problem.
<Coover55> jhutchins, I know that, but you can't just tell someone "Yeah good luck" and then ignore them
<pycoderf> k1l: see just like i said
<Coover55> It's a bit rude
<bazhang> !attitude | Coover55
<ubottu> Coover55: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Coover55> Attitude?
<Coover55> I don't even have an attitude.
<bazhang> Coover55, dont target users, ask every 15 mins or so
<jhutchins> Coover55: Sounds like you have a bad installer.  Have you verified the md5sum of the iso file and of the burned disc?
<Coover55> I'm not using a disc to install. I put all the ISO info onto my external hard drive
<Coover55> So I can do that without the need of a disc.
<bazhang> iso info?
<Coover55> ISO Downloaded directly from official Ubuntu site, bazhang
<bazhang> did you unpack the iso?
<Coover55> Indeed. My dad changed some stuff around though because it wasn't working perfect so I'm not sure how it's arranged right now.
<k1l> pycoderf: is something interessting in xorg log in /var/log?
<bazhang> how did you get the iso on the disk
<pycoderf> k1l:  i dont have that log
<Coover55> bazhang, When I did it I just extracted the files from the ISO straight to the hard drive.
<bazhang> Coover55, that wont work
<Coover55> Clicking "Try Ubuntu without installing" works perfect, despite some drivers
<Coover55> Just graphics drivers issues
<k1l> Xorg.0.log pycoderf
<pycoderf> no
<Coover55> Actually now that I think about it I used a program to install the ISO properly to my External Drive
<Coover55> Don't remember the name but it worked
<Coover55> Just kinda upset cuz I've tried to install this around 10 times now and it hasn't worked any of those times
<Coover55> Hm, this is new
<Coover55> New line in the installation
<Coover55> It says "(root) CMD (  cd / && run-parts --report .etc.cron.hourly)
<Coover55> Without the quotation marks, my bad
<Coover55> Actually there's a few lines I've missed wince I was here on this chat
<Coover55> Should I assume it's just going EXTREMELY slow? It shouldn't be, it's USB 3.0 and it's never been slow in the past...
<pycoderf> k1l: i do not have that log anywhere
<plazma_> plazmax
<Coover55> Hm, actually I have another question for now
<pycoderf> anyone else know why permission would be denied to x sessions?
<Coover55> If I install Ubuntu to the external hard drive from a different computer than that I intend to use it on, should I still be able to use that install on the computer I DO intend to use it on?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: ->to a different computer, maybe yes - maybe not so yes. When installing, the kernel is compiled for what hardware is present. The other system may be drastically different.
<Coover55> Hmmm
<Coover55> Well I have 8GB of RAM on intended PC, and less powerful GPU
<capoderra> can somebody help me tweak my fan on my sony vaio? I used to run Ubuntu on this laptop, but uninstalled it after it overheated a couple times. I want the fan to spin faster even if it means being loud.
<Coover55> 4GB of RAM on THIS PC, and a more powerful GPU
<capoderra> I'm running 12.04 on a live USB
<Coover55> Bashing-om sorry, those msgs were intended for you
<Coover55> Forgot to put your name
<Coover55> And brb
<capoderra> in /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/ there is a file that's called thermal_control
<capoderra> inside the file it says "balanced"
<Bashing-om> Coover55: What you run into is different cpu's, different hardwares, different drivers required, and of course checkings/altering UUIDs as needed.
<capoderra> there's another file called thermal_profiles and inside it has "balanced silent performance"
<wjlafrance> Bashing-on: doesn't ubuntu use a precompiled kernel?
<icloud> i tried to create a cache folder for chrome in /tmp, i put the script in /etc/rc.local but the folder is never created on boot, can someone help?
<Coover55> Back
<Coover55> Bashing-on: Is there a way to update / correct / whatever-you-want-to-call-it the kernel when I launch on my laptop?
<pycoderf> anyone else have ideas why my clients cannot log in
<Aikar> how can i make apt-get ignore a dependency error and forget about it permanently? percona 5.6 forgot to specify the line that says it provides mysql-common like 5.5 had and now workbench is trying to install normal 5.5 stuff and remove percona. PErcona and workbench works fine... i need it to ignore the dependency issue
<Aikar> and trying to downgrade to 5.5 percona totally didnt work either
<in_deep_thought> what is the directory in which the home directory called? how can I copy files into it?
<pdo_fn14> in_deep_thought: do you mean dir: /home/UserName, which UserNme can be changed depend your username on your ubuntu OS.
<Dan> hey all
<Dan> anyone can help me out here?
<in_deep_thought> when I open a new terminal and it shows alex@alex-ThinkPad-T410, I want to know the name of that directory
<k1l> in_deep_thought: "pwd"
<k1l> in_deep_thought: and that folder is /home/user by default
<Dan> Where do i put all my website files in ubuntu serv 12.04
<Dan> ?
<in_deep_thought> so how can I copy files into it? I tried copying a file into /home/user but when I do that, then open a new terminal and enter ls, it doesn't show my copied file
<Coover55> Can anybody else help me with my installation problems?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: wjlafrance ; Now we are getting deep. magic does happen. Adjustments are made in the kernel between what is loaded into as a ram image, and what gets written back to the hard drive.
<in_deep_thought> oh nvm I did it with sudo cp -r
<k1l> in_deep_thought: you need to change user with your actual user name
<k1l> in_deep_thought: and dont ever user sudo where no sudo is needed
<Coover55> Bashing-on: So basically you're saying if I can install it successfully on another computer it would work on my laptop?
<Bashing-om> in_deep_thought: try as : cp <file> /home/alex/<file> ... short hand ~/ == /home/alex . Hope this helps.
#ubuntu 2015-03-09
<Loshki> frankf: shell autocompletion is very configurable, particularly in bash. Does this help? http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/tabexpansion.html
<cxdvty> ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> yup
<cxdvty> still went into grub rescue
<daftykins> swapon, grasshopper
<cxdvty> I did lol
<daftykins> sorry, Karate Kid.
<cxdvty> ?:D
<roger3415> hello
<daftykins> nevermind, back to work
<roger3415> so i need a little help if yall dont mind
<daftykins> roger3415: ask away with detail on one line
<ObrienDave> daftykins, argh, he says he did. suspecting fstab issue. how to redo grub?
<cxdvty> just ask roger3415
<daftykins> ObrienDave: UUID update done? sorry i was watching TV eps
<daftykins> i wonder if a resize affects UUID
<ObrienDave> no but deleting and remaking partition does
<roger3415> ok thanks. so i have a wifi card. Its a ralink rt5592 fits in a pcie slot. FOund drivers however have to compile them. I followed the instructions from a forum and when i go to modprobe rt5592 it isnt working out at all for me
<cxdvty> you can't connect to internet?
<roger3415> i am on ethernet
<roger3415> but nothing shows up for wifi
<cxdvty> your on unity desktop?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, in terminal, sudo update-grub
<cxdvty> ok
<roger3415> im on a desktop with ubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> roger3415: did you get any errors running 'sudo modprobe rt5592' ?
<daftykins> fwiw i'm not sure download and compile was really the best driver approach
<cxdvty> okay go to your settings and click on software sources
<roger3415> i get error 2 when i did the make command
<cxdvty> roger did you do what I said
<daftykins> roger3415: ok so it probably didn't compile. i have no idea what guide you're following
<roger3415> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203226&page=2&s=d902db127c06b8689e2c51d93d88a635
<roger3415> this one here
<cxdvty_> ObrienDave?
<daftykins> roger3415: ok follow the steps again and use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show any errors as and when it fails
<ObrienDave> waiting on you ;p
<cxdvty_> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<ObrienDave> hmm, i know nothing about that message
<RudeViper> now it just hangs up after displaying * Starting CUPS printing spooler/server
<n0w> Hello! Someone here know how to fix this issue: "Indicator Applet Complete has quit unexpectedly. If you reload a panel object, it will automatically be added back to the panel." But quem I reload nothing happens.
<cxdvty_> What to do?
<ObrienDave> hang on
<roger3415> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10565442/
<roger3415> here
<cxdvty_> roger3415 are you trying to install network drivers?
<roger3415> for a wifi card yes
<cxdvty_> go to settings
<daftykins> roger3415: mmm nope never run 'sudo su'
<cxdvty_> then click on software sources
<cxdvty_> Tell me when you do that
<daftykins> i should tell chili555 off about that one
<roger3415> there isnt that in system settings
<yeowza> I have a high end PC with a Geforce 970 graphics card.  Does anyone know if there are drivers for this in Linux?
<roger3415> im on 14.10
<cxdvty_> okay
<cxdvty_> all the way down at the bottom there should be a picture of a brown box
<cxdvty_> click on it
<roger3415> open
<cxdvty_> then click on "additional drivers" tab
<roger3415> yup already there and it doesnt show up
<roger3415> only my gpu shows up
<daftykins> cxdvty_: this is why roger3415 is attempting to compile ;)
<roger3415> exactly lol
<ObrienDave> cxdvty_, are you still in live USB?
<roger3415> nope
<roger3415> im on hard drive
<cxdvty_> I had wifi card probs and i just went to enable the propietary driver d;
<cxdvty_> yes I am
<roger3415> and actually i did a livecd install
<roger3415> yea some cards can do that
<cxdvty_> he was talking to me roger lol
<roger3415> but mine u have to compile them
<ObrienDave> cxdvty_, ok, update-grub will NOT work from live USB
<daftykins> roger3415: i'm no compilation person sadly, but i see that there's something wrong in a config file for that module
<cxdvty_> where else do i go then d;
<roger3415> this is such a headache ugh lol
<cxdvty_> I cant even boot to my os roger :P
<cxdvty_> bigger headache
<roger3415> ouch
<cxdvty_> Consider yourself lucky :')
<daftykins> roger3415: did you follow this "Quick Start.txt" ?
<daftykins> cxdvty_: yours is a billion times easier :P
<ObrienDave> boot to HD, in the rescue console do update-grub
<cxdvty_> okay
<roger3415> there isnt one in the download for the drivers though
<MrCollins> if md5sums says the md5sums are different when checking a ubuntu iso does that mean the iso is bad?
<daftykins> roger3415: do you actually have that same model Asus?
<cxdvty> ObrienDave
<roger3415> no its a rosewill n600pce
<cxdvty> unknown command 'update-grub'
<roger3415> but its the same chip
<daftykins> laptop, not card
<roger3415> and the drivers i got from the website directly
<daftykins> whose website?
<roger3415> rosewills
<cxdvty> what to dooooo c':
<roger3415> http://rosewill.com/Support/SearchResult.aspx?p=n600pce
<roger3415> thats it right there
<cxdvty> ObrienDave: still here?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, try this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<daftykins> roger3415: can you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ip a | pastebinit" and share the link here?
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: cxdvty :; Might be a good idea to verify the UUIDs in /etc/fstab ??? make sure then the UUIDs agrees with /boot/grub/grub.cfg . Just a thought .
<roger3415> hold on i need to reboot ill be back had some updates going
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, would appreciate your help with that. u don't mess with UUIDs very often
<ObrienDave> *I don't
<daftykins> my bad, i didn't want to intervene
<daftykins> cxdvty: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab && sudo blkid | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Sure, gald to see what we can do .. cxdvty you game to take a look and see ?
<roger3415> ok im back
<ObrienDave> wife is calling me for dinner, back asap
<htqp> daftykins: pastebinit is currently broken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/1427394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427394 in pastebinit "api_dev_key for pastebin.com is invalid" [Undecided,New]
<cxdvty_> you still here ObrienDave
<daftykins> htqp: really? 'cause i've been using it all day with helpee's
<htqp> daftykins: unable to use it here on ubuntu 14.04...
<roger3415> who was talking to me earlier again?
<htqp> daftykins: and I have seen invalid_dev_key errors by my helpees in last days
<daftykins> htqp: must be bad timing :)
<daftykins> roger3415: can you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ip a | pastebinit" and share the link here?
<daftykins> now we'll find out
<roger3415> whats that symbol between the a and pastebinit?
<roger3415> wait nvm
<daftykins> pipe
<daftykins> cxdvty: you run that command yet? :P
<Bashing-om> cxdvty_: ObrienDave is off for chow break/quality time .... You want to see that the UUIDs in the install /etc/fstab file agree with 'sudo blkid' and these agree with the installed /boot/grub/grub.cfg file ; before doing else .
<roger3415> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10565518/
<roger3415> here
<cxdvty_> i am running boot-repair
<daftykins> roger3415: ok and "lshw -C network | pastebinit" please
<daftykins> htqp: what do you know, seems fine
<htqp> thanks daftykins, now I'm going to dig deeper into this
<Bashing-om> cxdvty: k .
<daftykins> htqp: which version are you on and which package version of pastebinit do you have?
<roger3415> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10565536/
<roger3415> here
<htqp> daftykins: ubuntu 14.04, 1.4-3, which seems to be latest according to packages.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> roger3415: excellent, and "sudo modprobe rt2x00pci" then "ip a | pastebinit" again
<daftykins> !info pastebinit trusty
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<daftykins> sure is
<daftykins> htqp: well that is a mystery!
<roger3415> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10565551/
<daftykins> mmmk nope no change
<htqp> daftykins: assuming you are on 14.04, would you be so kind to give me the output of this command, so I can dig into the difference?:   strace pastebinit > out.log 2>&1
<htqp> ofc prepend with an echo | just to give it something to actually pastebin
<cxdvty> daftykins?
<daftykins> htqp: unfortunately i type from a 10.04.4 VM which has but days of life left :)
<roger3415> ya idk what to do :?
<daftykins> cxdvty: yes?
<cxdvty> It worked d:
<roger3415> darn
<htqp> ok, thank for the confirmation anyway!
<roger3415> his was easier lol
<cxdvty> But everytime i boot it goes to grub automatically
<cxdvty> which is annoying d;
<daftykins> and you have to hit enter?
<cxdvty> mhmm
<roger3415> dafty what next?
<daftykins> roger3415: i'm finding nothing useful online
<roger3415> ya this sucks :/
<daftykins> roger3415: take the card back and get another, i'd say
<daftykins> one with good Linux support
<cxdvty> daftykins is there a way around the grub thing
<kanti> can anyone help me out with compiling this program? when i hit cmake .. this happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/10565584/
<daftykins> cxdvty: yeah, most likely. bedtime for me now though, i'm sure Bashing-om is available for more :D
 * daftykins pats Bashing-om 
<MFLucky> Hi! Anybody here? Have a problem with my HDD :(
<kg> www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/2yaa4n/install_broadcom_bcm4360_driver_on_lubuntu_no/
<kg> Any ideas?
<cxdvty> So is ubuntu the best flavor of ubuntu d:
<cxdvty> (Unity)
<GraemeLion> cxdvty: Best.. for?
<cxdvty> Looks I guess d:
<teward> !best | cxdvty
<teward> boo
<teward> that was removed
<daftykins> MFLucky: what's wrong?
<teward> cxdvty: that's a highly subjective opinionative question - unless you're specific there's no way to give than answer.
<GraemeLion> cxdvty: Depends entirely on what you want.  It's not awful for look and feel.
<GraemeLion> But I live large portions of my life in emacs so :D
<cxdvty> teward: Oka have to hit enter
<daftykins> teward: yeah someone went around removing all the useful ones =|
<cxdvty> dangit
<Bashing-om> daftykins: cxdvty ;; Goog for a couple of hours het !
<Bashing-om> yet*
<teward> daftykins: indeed.
<daftykins> MFLucky: sooo... anything? else i have to go...
<MFLucky> I bought a new new {LL and decided to create the volume. mkfs.ext4 / dev / sdb
<MFLucky> But the process failed and now I get the error I \ O error
<MFLucky> HDD*
<teward> cxdvty: if you have to hit 'enter' to get past grub, then it sounds like grub maybe is messed or your config is set to not have a timer on it - regardless of the individual variant you choose (14.04, 14.10, or Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.) that grub system could do the same thing (though it shouldn't by default)
<daftykins> MFLucky: you can't mkfs on /dev/sdb, that's a disk not a partition
<MFLucky> sry, my english is bad :D
<cxdvty> How do i fix it?
<cxdvty> Do I configure grub settings?
<MFLucky> emm... so its doesnt metter now. I cant do anything now
<MFLucky> i\o errors
<daftykins> MFLucky: reboot?
<MFLucky> but hard drive is visible in bios
<MFLucky> i did
<MFLucky> may times
<MFLucky> mnay*
<daftykins> and still errors? boot a live session
<MFLucky> yes. This HDD is not bootable. Just for media
<htqp> input/output error means "Some physical input or output error occurred.", per POSIX  http://www.hpmmsupport.com/MPE%20Manual/5000/B3265090482.13523/21.htm
<MFLucky> I think this is BSY error
<MFLucky> my HDD IS Seagate
<roger3415> unfortunately returning the card is not an option :/
<daftykins> roger3415: how come?
<roger3415> past the return date
<MFLucky> but im not shure :)
<roger3415> i didnt originally buy the card for use with linux
<roger3415> however there are drivers for it
<roger3415> just have to compile them
<daftykins> ah
<MFLucky> which cards?
<daftykins> ok bed for me, laters
<bennypr0fane> hey guys, this chmod should work, right? chmod -R 774 /home/ben/Owncloud  I'm getting "invalid argument" errors
<roger3415> a rosewill n600pce ralink rt5592 wifi card
<Bashing-om> cxdvty: If I understand it, you entend to dual boot with 15.04 ? so you do need to see that grub boot menu to select the system to boot, no ?
<MFLucky> chmod -R 774 /home/ben/Owncloud works for me
<cxdvty> I am leery on that now
<MFLucky> Hey, so what i shoul do first, when i bouhgt new HDD and added to my system????
<cxdvty> How buggy is 15.04 when it is installed anyway?
<daftykins> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Bashing-om> cxdvty: Why leary ? Having a back up system is a great thing ( I do multi-boot ) .
<cxdvty> I know but I don't want to dual boot with an os that's likely to fail
<cxdvty> (ta)
<cxdvty> Beta)
<GraemeLion> cxdvty: It's pretty solid. But that's a +1 question, and come tomorrow everything goes over to systemd
<GraemeLion> Which SHOULD be okay, but :D
<roger3415> so can anyone else help me at all?
<cxdvty> there's a good chance I won't even be able to boot tomrorow :D
<cxdvty> brb
<cxdvty> roger i will when i return
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, did he get grub fixed?
<roger3415> man why does compiling drivers have to be so hard :/
<ObrienDave> daftykins, thanks for your help *thumbs up*
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Yeah, he did .. boot-repair to the rescue .. now debating if he wants to dual boot at all ( sheesshh) .. maybe set grub for 0 timeout , so menu is not displayed .
<ObrienDave> cool, grub-customizer will fix that
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: :) ( a quick edit will too )
<ObrienDave> this is true :)
<Felishia> come on I can't believe there is no DocBook reader for linux
<ObrienDave> was that supposed to be a Ubuntu support question or a rant?
<Felishia> I dunno :<
<roger3415> is anyone here good at compiling drivers?>
<Felishia> what's the relative to CHM files in ubuntu?
<Felishia> I can't find any format that works
<ObrienDave> CHM is old windows help files, yes?
<Felishia> ObrienDave, I want something like it, preferible in html
<Felishia> I just care of the search area :<
<kanti> can anyone help me with an error im getting when trying to compile a program http://paste.ubuntu.com/10565584/
<ObrienDave> Felishia, hmm, the man pages is the closest i can think of. not sure about searching those
<Felishia> ObrienDave, no, that wouldn't work... I'm documenting some javascript crazy widgets I invented, but there are tooooo many I just need an easy search
<Felishia> I could generate the HTML in a sec, the problem is the search
<ObrienDave> biab
<Felishia> so how can I document then?
<roger3415> so no one is responded to me off there...........
<cxdvty> did my first dualboot d;
<Felishia> roger3415, I'm not, that's all I can say
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<htqp> kanti: ask the qt developers in channel #qt
<OerHeks> roger3415, most drivers come with a howto and/or dependencies
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, did you get it?
<cxdvty> Yes
<Bashing-om> !yah | cxdvty
<cxdvty> How do I get flash player for google chrome on 15.04?
<OerHeks> cxdvty, not, as chrome has a flash player build-in
<Bashing-om> cxdvty: google-chrome uses peper flash .. what is the problem ?
<cxdvty> whats the command to install it
<OerHeks> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<Bashing-om> cxdvty: I would expect that to be an extension . ??
<cxdvty> Do i use the built in?
<Somelauw> As there are no stupid questions, what do I need to install such that I can include X11/xlib.h
<Somelauw> I'm trying to build xkblayout-state
<Somelauw> I already tried apt-cache search Xlib.h
<Bashing-om> cxdvty: setting -> extensions -> more ->search on " flash player " ther are several available .
<cxdvty> which one do i get from several
<htqp> Somelauw: normally one does apt-get build-dep package-that-I-want-to-build
<htqp> but in your case, I don't know what pkg xkblayout-state belongs to
<Somelauw> htqp: it's not a deb, it's this github https://github.com/nonpop/xkblayout-state
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: maybe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xlib.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any .
<OerHeks> !find Xlib.h
<ubottu> File Xlib.h found in castle-game-engine-doc, emscripten, ivtools-dev, libghc-x11-dev, libghc-x11-doc, libhugs-x11-bundled, libroot-core5.34, libx11-dev, perl-tk, tendra (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Xlib.h&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<OerHeks> libx11-dev
<htqp> libx11-dev then.
<OerHeks> * correct if i am wrong
<Somelauw> oh maybe I should try apt-file instead of apt-cache.
<htqp> thank you OerHeks, did not know the automatic finder
<Somelauw> To be more precise, I need this line to compile '#include <X11/Xlib.h>'
<Somelauw> OerHeks: okay, but which of those
<cxdvty> No updates after a fresh install of 15.04 beta1?
<Somelauw> oh, I just saw you wrote libx11-dev already
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<MrCollins> every time i download ubuntu the checksums are fucked
<MrCollins> ive downloaded 3 times
<MrCollins> omg...
<htqp> MrCollins: rsync or zsync will reuse the correct blocks in the iso, and download only the non-matching blocks
<MrCollins> ok.... how do i use rsync?
<cxdvty> Sorry O_0
<Somelauw> I usually download by torrent
<htqp> rsync -avP http://your/mirror/some-ubuntu.iso .
<MrCollins> ah ok htqp
<htqp> (assuming you did cd into the directory where the iso is, with the same name)
<MrCollins> ok. so i need the iso on this computer
<galentanner> Can anyone help me with this error?
<MrCollins> then do the rync?
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ tar xvzf /home/galentanner/Downloads/X-AIR-EDIT_LINUX_0.5.1.beta.tar-1
<galentanner> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<galentanner> tar: Child returned status 1
<galentanner> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<SchrodingersScat> galentanner: try taking out the z
<galentanner> ok...thanks
<unimos> test
<galentanner> That seemed to have worked.  The file shows in that directory but there is an error message:Failed to execute child process "/home/galentanner/Downloads/X-Air-Edit" (No such file or directory).
<hulio> hi, this is hulio
<hulio> do you guys know me?
<hulio> i find that ubuntu is more user friendly than redhat or solaris
<htqp> galentanner: what si the contents of directory Downloads?
<cxdvty> ObrienDave: go to #ubuntu+1
<galentanner> I just double clicked on the icon and got that message.
<hulio> i am installing VMware 11
<hulio> nice vmware
<hulio> i'm glad vmware build for linux
<galentanner> how do I show the directory contents?
<htqp> open in file manager
<galentanner> I'm looking at it there.  I clicked the icon and that error came up.  What am I missing?
<Bashing-om> hulio: This channel is ubuntu system support, for chit-chat about ubuntu /join ubuntu-offtopic :)
<galentanner> Does it make a difference that I am running Xbuntu 14.04?
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebinit | galentanner
<ubottu> galentanner: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MrCollins> Please tell me what  I am doing wrong.....
<MrCollins> sudo rsync -avP http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<MrCollins> ssh: Could not resolve hostname http: Name or service not known
<MrCollins> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver]
<MrCollins> rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(226) [Receiver=3.1.0]
<SchrodingersScat> I probably wouldn't sudo rsync
<JoseCaro> hello
<MrCollins> ok
<ObrienDave> MrCollins, do you have a torrent client?
<MrCollins> Ok. It doesnt work with sudo removed
<MrCollins> yes, I do.
<ObrienDave> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<hulio> anyone know a complete guide to install or upgrade Nvidia driver?
<hulio> thanks if you can feed me
<galentanner> I'm sorry, what am I supposed to do with the pastebinit thing?
<ObrienDave> paste the URL here
<SchrodingersScat> galentanner: could open up a terminal, cd to your Downloads directory then ls -lah | pastebinit , but I wasn't the one asking for the contents so not sure what they're looking for...
<hulio> anyone know a complete guide to install or upgrade Nvidia driver?
<SchrodingersScat> galentanner: also not familiar with whatever that software is, trying to run it from command line might provide some insight
<ObrienDave> !patience | hulio
<ubottu> hulio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MrCollins> WHat is a good torrent client...
<MrCollins> I have one on my winbox.... bit torrent....
<ObrienDave> i like deluge
<galentanner> Ok.  I am a windows guy.  This means I'm super dumb....I need step by step instructions.  I thought I could just double click the icon and off it goes. What do I do?
<ObrienDave> that will work
<Bashing-om> hulio: There are so many ways to install a Nvidia driver, there is no one-guide-covers-all that I am aware of .
<ObrienDave> MrCollins, that will work
<hulio> Bashing-om, i want to install from the nvidia site download  .run file
<Bashing-om> hulio: Why ? This is ubuntu, installing from OEM is the means of last resort .
<MrCollins> ok
<hulio> Bashing-om, because the one from PPA is not the lastest
<hulio> the one provide by the Nvidia is the latest
<Bashing-om> !latest | hulio
<ObrienDave> MrCollins, for ubuntu, deluge or transmission
<ubottu> hulio: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MrCollins> ok thx Obrien
<[Raiden]> !latest | [Raiden]
<ubottu> [Raiden], please see my private message
<hulio> Bashing-om, i understand your point, but i'm very sure Nvidia don't push out something they are not sure..they have stable version as well.
<SchrodingersScat> galentanner: ok, so you have some X-Air-Edit file in your downloads now? Can you check the file permissions? might be able to right click and get to properties or something, see if you can make it executable, if it's not already.  then from there if that throws the same error you can try opening a terminal and running ./Downloads/X-Air-Edit and see if that does anything at all.
<ObrienDave> hulio, things installed outside of official repose are not supported here. you're on your own ;p
<hulio> i do unstand
<ObrienDave> *repos
<SchrodingersScat> galentanner: also that ^
<hulio> but i would like to know how to install from the .run file
<galentanner> ok.  It says "Executable"
<ObrienDave> hulio, normally, sh <file>.run
<galentanner> so just type in that command and it shoudl run?
<hulio> ObrienDave, there are more to that...if i recalled from long ago i did once.
<hulio> like stop the GUI
<hulio> go to black screen mode or something
<SchrodingersScat> galentanner: should also check for instructions, is this something you have to install?  Pretend we know nothing about what you're doing.
<[Raiden]> hulio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ObrienDave> hulio, open terminal, then sh <file>.run
<Bashing-om> hulio: Hokay ; see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081649 ; looks like a good guide/tutorial to me .
<hulio> ObrienDave, nah, i dont think they will help
 * ObrienDave sighs and saunters on down the road
<hulio> thanks Bashing-om something he gave is more ligit
<hulio> sudo service lightdm stop
<hulio> sound familiar
<galentanner> It's a program for editing sound from my mixer.  It is basically a Digital Audio Workstation.  According to Behringer is has been tested to be compatible with Ubuntu 14.04 lts.  It shows up in the Downloads directory but I just typed in that command and it says"galentanner@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ./Downloads/X-Air-Edit
<galentanner> bash: ./Downloads/X-Air-Edit: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> hulio: Yep, ya got to stop X prior to installing the proprietary driver .. do the cleanup 1st before proceeding with install .
<netameta> how do i add more extensions to php on ubuntu - specifically sqlsrv
<codepython777> what is a good laptop to buy for ubuntu these days? would prefer something like macbook air
<ObrienDave> just about anything modern
<htqp> codepython777: macbookair a couple years old (otherwise you are asking for issues mainly with wireless)
<htqp> codepython777: check model-per-model on the wiki.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<galentanner> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<d[^_^]b> http://i.imgur.com/veMHNdL.png <- i'm having an odd issue
<d[^_^]b> seems that dracut will cause cryptsetup to hang
<htqp> codepython777: the 2011 model works like a charm.
<codepython777> htqp: i dont want to use macbook air for ubuntu. I wont be comfortable with the keyboard and swipes. Or is that recommended?
<htqp> you wrote "prefer something like macbook air" so...
<byteright> hey all
<cptmashek> Hello
<byteright> has anyone installed ubuntu on the new dell inspiron 15s?
<byteright> I haven't found anything by googling. I'm trying to get rid of this piece of cancer windows.
<d[^_^]b> seems the xts module may be missing
<byteright> d[^_^]b, you're not talking about what I was asking about right?
<galentanner> I guess I'll just go to bed.
<d[^_^]b> nope, sorry
<byteright> okay cool
<byteright> I was confused at first lol
<d[^_^]b> i'm trying to use something i wrote that manages iscsi workstations, to boot encrypted VMs
<byteright> yea I will be of no help in that area
<d[^_^]b> the dracut initramfs just hangs - i think dracut failed to include the crypto module i need
<cxdvty> hi all :P
<byteright> hello
<galentanner> Is there anywhere I can go for help for newbies?  I don't know all the jargon and code.
<byteright> holy shit the join and quit notifications are annoying on this channel
<SchrodingersScat> !language | byteright
<ubottu> byteright: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cxdvty> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<byteright> galentanner: just start using it and google when you run into problems
<cxdvty> cxdvty: lol
<byteright> SchrodingersScat & ubottu: thanks, I didn't know. I'll watch it
<cxdvty> just messing d:
<galentanner> I have a simple problem....at least in theory and am asking for help!
<cxdvty> State your problem galentanner
<byteright> galentanner: Yea I don't know about a noob reference guide, but usually you can pick up how to use it by using it heh
<cxdvty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<galentanner> I have downloaded a program and need to to install it.  It shows up as an executable in the Downloads folder.  I double click on it and I get an error message: Failed to execute child process "/home/galentanner/Downloads/X-Air-Edit" (No such file or directory).  What am I missing?
<cxdvty> What are you trying to install
<cxdvty> And is it for linux specifically?
<galentanner> It's a Digital Audio Workstation that is supposed to be compatible with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<cxdvty> Are you installing through terminal
<htqp> mail the developers to make an ubuntu-friendly package. That said, what files are in the downloads folder?
<cxdvty> What is the name of the program you are installing?
<galentanner> I was just double clicking the icon that appeared after I ran some "tar" command.
<Bray90820> What exactly is GID
<htqp> because, if it expects a file ("no such file or dir") then you want to know why it's not there
<galentanner> X-Air-Edit from Behringer
<Bray90820> Is GID group ID
<htqp> Bray90820: yes
<Bray90820> Alright and UID is user ID right
<galentanner> There are two files in the folder, the one I just mentioned and the one I ran the "tar" command on.
<galentanner> I do want to know why it's not there.  I see it in the directory.  Why does the computer not see it?
<cxdvty> Are they placed in the downloads folder?
<cxdvty> Can you paste the command you ran?
<galentanner> Both in the Downloads folder...yes
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ tar xvf /home/galentanner/Downloads/X-AIR-EDIT_LINUX_0.5.1.beta.tar-1
<galentanner> This points to the other file in the directory.
<cxdvty>  galentanner@ubuntu:~/  tar xvf /home/galentanner/Downloads/X-AIR-EDIT_LINUX_0.5.1.beta.tar-1
<cxdvty> put them both in home folder and try that
<cxdvty> i put too many spaces before tar only put one space
<galentanner> I dragged them both to the galentanner folder and double clicked...same message
<Hulio> can ubuntu 14.10 install as wubi?
<cxdvty> You put them in the HOME folder?
<Hulio> how come when i wubi , it has demo and install
<Hulio> then it ask me to reboot?
<cxdvty> Then ran the command i told you to run?
<galentanner> I don't see a home folder
<Hulio> i thought it should install within windows?
<Hulio> anyone?
<cxdvty> click on your files app
<cxdvty> then click on home tab
<Hulio> anyone?
<cxdvty> drag them both to home tab
<cxdvty> then run the command
<galentanner> There is no "home" tab.
<htqp> galentanner: on terminal, run:  file Downloads/X-Air-Edit
<htqp> what is the output
<cxdvty> htqp: Is it possible to not have a home tab?
<htqp> idk, I have xfce here
<cxdvty> You should still have home though right
<galentanner> I'm in the File manager and my folder is under a heading "places"
<galentanner> I put it back in the Downloads folder and typed in that command and got the "no such file or directory" error.
<galentanner> I think I'm going back to windows.  This is just too much work!
<byteright> galentanner: you did not just say that
<terrasapien> what's too much work is all the GUI noise, clicking and looking for tabs that might not exist
<terrasapien> just do command line and be done with it
<galentanner> I'm sorry!  I love the Idea of linux, but I've been trying to get this to work for two weeks.  I'm missing time with my family because nothing works,  It's constantly crashing and it's just terrible.
<byteright> what did you install? the newest ubuntu release right?
<codepython777> htqp: Something that is more ubuntu friendly would be nice. Apple and Ubuntu, am not sure go together well.
<galentanner> I have an old Gateway Laptop and I finally got Xbuntu 14.04 LTS to run.  I don't dare update it because it just crashes the thing.
<htqp> codepython777: what part of "the 2011 model works like a charm" is unclear
<SchrodingersScat> charms don't work
<codepython777> htqp: this is 2015?
<htqp> and I also linked the mode-per-model compatibility tables
<galentanner> Once it crashes then it's another 5 hours to wipe the hard drive and reinstall...
<codepython777> dell xps seems to be decent choice
<htqp> codepython777: and? still i5 + broadcom wifi + ssd + webcam, what kind of advanced tech has been developed in the last 4 years AND was made available on the consumer market AND is relevant to your comp usage?
<terrasapien> galentanner, what happens when you open a terminal and type : sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  ??
<terrasapien> it crashes??
<terrasapien> might be a hardware issue
<htqp> ^ if ubuntu lts crashes you can bet it0s hardware issue, do a memcheck at the boot menu
<galentanner> again with the codes...I don't know how to do that...
<galentanner> I put in that code...it
<galentanner> it's thinking
<codepython777> does anyone have a dell xps running ubuntu here?
<galentanner> The terminal is stuck at: Reading package lists... 63%
<terrasapien> galentanner, probably just a slow machine, but seeing that means it's likely working
<terrasapien> albeit slowly
<galentanner> indeed
<galentanner> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<galentanner> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<galentanner> What is a root?
<terrasapien> sudo runs the following command as "root"
<SchrodingersScat> !sudo | galentanner
<ubottu> galentanner: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<terrasapien> which is the super user
<acerimmer_> !aptlock | galentanner here's the fix for aptlock
<ubottu> galentanner here's the fix for aptlock: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<galentanner> What does this do?
<cem_> millet turkce bilen varmi lan burda?
<terrasapien> i'd try the small hammer first and just put "sudo" ahead of the command
<acerimmer_> galentanner, it unlocks your error
<galentanner> ok....
<acerimmer_> !tk | cem_
<acerimmer_> !turkey | cem_
<ubottu> cem_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<galentanner> ok.  I did that.  No error message..no message at all...actually
<cem_> ok thanks a lot!
<galentanner> Now what?
<terrasapien> galentanner,  sudo apt-get upgrade
<galentanner> last time I upgraded, I had to wipe this thing and start over.  Are you sure this won't cost me another 5 hours?
<terrasapien> no
<terrasapien> i'm not there to know your hardware
<roger3415> how do i do multi-arch?
<terrasapien> but if that breaks you have some deep (probably hardware) problems
<terrasapien> it shouldn't break, go ahead
<roger3415> i am on a 64bit system and need to do a 32bit lib for a compile driver
<terrasapien> live dangerously
<acerimmer_> galentanner, OR you could download the latest version of ubuntu and clean install.  depends on your ISP speed.
<roger3415> i am also on ubuntu 14.10
<galentanner> I tried Ubuntu and it never came up...literally spent 7 hours waiting.  Just too big.  I'll try the upgrade.
<galentanner> It's chewing on it...
<terrasapien> galentanner,  . . . oh the anticipation!
<roger3415> no one does?
<galentanner> Ok. I'm still here.  Should I double click the icon again?
<terrasapien> galentanner, i thought you were using a terminal ??
<terrasapien> shouldn't be anything to click with a terminal, only simple, decisive text based commands
<galentanner> I am way too dumb to be typing in commands.  I'm a point and click guy.
<terrasapien> galentanner, but you seem to be typing into this chat quite well
<terrasapien> terminal is not much different
<galentanner> I can type, but I praised the day that DOS 6.22 gave way to Windows.  I hate the idea of commands.
<terrasapien> i'm the opposite, couldn't live without em
<galentanner> So, I double click the icon and get the same error message.  I just can't install this thing.
<OpenSorce> 14.04 If I were going to run the remote desktop preference by typing a command into the run box (alt-F2) what would I type?
<galentanner> That's great, but I have things to do, don't want to spend all day programming
<terrasapien> galentanner, like most things in life, you get out what you're willing to put in
<terrasapien> good luck with it
<OpenSorce> terrasapien, lol my questions stems from my having a similar fixation on cli commands.
<galentanner> I guess.  I'll just put in on my windows machine.  This just isn't working.
<galentanner> Thank so much for the help.
<mneptok> galentanner: what is this file?
<galentanner> X-Air-Edit...it
<galentanner> s a DAW
<galentanner> a digital recorder for music
<OpenSorce> I know most of you guys think it's great, but I just don't use Unity. I would like to run the Remote Desktop preferences without having to log out and log into Unity. Anyone know the cli command for it?
<mneptok> galentanner: a DAW file is not an app. what app did you install that is supposed to open Digital Audio WOrkstation files?
<galentanner> It's a downloaded program that I'm supposed to install.  Can't get it to install.
<galentanner> DAW is Digital Audio Workstation
<mneptok> galentanner: downloaded from where?
<galentanner> Behringer
<galentanner> I have been able to get the "tar" command to work, but I double click on the icon and it says it's not there.
<mneptok> galentanner: and the name of the app is X Air Edit?
<galentanner> Yes
<bongma>  hi i know its off topic but does rescatux work on windows 10 or win 8?? no one answers at the sgrub channel.
<galentanner> Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> galentanner, consult the app documentation.  it's not an ubuntu product
<mneptok> galentanner: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=x%20air%20edit
<galentanner> No it's not.  Behringer gave no instructions just stated that compatibility was checked with 14.04
<mneptok> galentanner: the first (and only) app hit from Behringer is for an iOS/Android product
<cfhowlett> galentanner, send me the download link please.  also: what is your ubuntu version?
<galentanner> I know,  It's on the website.  IT has the little penguin and everything
<galentanner> Xbuntu 14.04 LTS.....
<cfhowlett> galentanner, wait, nvmind.  got it
<galentanner> http://www.downloadbehringer.de/xair
<mneptok> 404
<dimas> hello
<bongma>  hi i know its off topic but does rescatux work on windows 10 or win 8?? no one answers at the sgrub channel.
<roger3415> welp thats one way lol
<hulio> hi guys
<hulio> remember me?
<cfhowlett> hulio, no.  ask your ubuntu questions
<Yuken> Finally got an SD card, installing Ubuntu Desktop (14.04.2) onto it using Rufus; my question is:
<hulio> is redhat diff from ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> hulio, yes.
<Yuken> will UBuntu automatically make a partition (That I set the size of) off of the Windows one?
<hulio> i find that ubuntu is more UI frendly
<Yuken> Or do I have to manually shrink a partition?
<hulio> Yuken, it set automatic
<hulio> Yuken, i install alongside mode
<getthepopelaid> no, you have to shrink the partition in windows if you dont already have unpartitioned off space
<cfhowlett> hulio, chit chat = #ubuntu-offtopic         this channel is for support. thanks.
<OpenSorce> I know most of you guys think it's great, but I just don't use Unity. I would like to run the Remote Desktop preferences without having to log out and log into Unity. Anyone know the cli command for it?
<Yuken> And, another question; I WOULD google it but google isn't available, nor is steam/etc:
<Yuken> Is TF2 available for Linux? XD
<cfhowlett> !steam | Yuken
<OpenSorce> or is it called Desktop Sharing now?
<ubottu> Yuken: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<galentanner> Thanks for your help everyone.
<hulio> i think ubuntu is best man
<Yuken> cfhowlett: I can't access anything besides freenode as of right now, XD
<hulio> but for now it is lack of softwares
<ObrienDave> hulio, like anything else, you have to learn how do make do with what's available
<d[^_^]b> anyone use dracut+dmcrypt?
<Yuken> AMD64 works with Intel, right? XD.
 * Yuken is stopdi
<OpenSorce> Ah... had to run ps aux to find it but it seems to be "vino-preferences"!
<bongma>  hi i know its off topic but does rescatux work on windows 10 or win 8?? no one answers at the sgrub channel.
<cfhowlett> bongma, ask ##linux
<brian_> ubuntu 14.04 what is the easiest way to make desktop icons
<dfib> hey
<dfib> sudp
<ObrienDave> brian_, for?
<Licht21> eo
<bongma> cfhowlett:   ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<ObrienDave> bongma, you probably have to use a registered nick
<ObrienDave> no, i guess not
<bongma> ObrienDave:  msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com ? can i enter this anywhere?
<ObrienDave> bongma, best to do that in the server window. not in a channel
<codepython777> does anyone have a good laptop they use for ubuntu? (Apart from apple stuff)
<bongma> ObrienDave: how do i get to  a server window?
<SchrodingersScat> bongma: /query nickserv
<Licht21> well I have a laptop... it isn't good but it has ubuntu installed -not mac stuff-
<ObrienDave> bongma, it's the freenode window. you using webchat?
<bongma> ObrienDave: no, using hexchat.
<ObrienDave> freenode tab
<ObrienDave> you using channel tabs or the tree?
<OpenSorce> 14.04 So Desktop Sharing buggy or no? I've set it to allow in the preferences and set a password but it keeps "actively refusing" connections.
<OpenSorce> Anyone?
<K-g> Hi, I have a problem to set up my network adapter
<K-g> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtus6afxhusp0bk/foto%2009.03.15%2005%2001%2020.jpg?dl=0
<byteright> yes that sounds like linux
<K-g> http://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/2yaa4n/install_broadcom_bcm4360_driver_on_lubuntu_no/
<K-g> I cant get any further than this. Any idea??
<codepython777> what laptop do you use if you use ubuntu natively?
<K-g> On my mac?
<K-g> OSX natively, I have an lubuntu vm in OSX and my main lubuntu installation on an external hard drive
<omosoj> i want to write a little program that monitors my keyboard and mouse movement. would htat be possible?
<omosoj> i read somewhere that processes can't communicate with each other easily or soemthing. would i be able to even get that information? (will be using ruby)
<omosoj> forget that question ^
<ObrienDave> done ;p
<omosoj> :)
<codepython777> I'm looking to buy a native ubuntu laptop - any suggestions?
<getthepopelaid> thats usually not a good idea
<getthepopelaid> i find that the vendors that sell linux oem stuff is overpriced
<convidado> helo
<convidado> alguem aqui pode me ajudar?
<getthepopelaid> beaners
<convidado> ?
<getthepopelaid> caralho?
<convidado> ava
<convidado> galera to precisando de ajuda com um router da multilaser
<convidado> a rede tava montada tudo ok fui botar o cabo em outro pc e simplesmente a rede toda sumiu
<ObrienDave> !es | convidado
<ubottu> convidado: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<convidado> alguem aqui tem como me ajudar?
<Flannel> !br | convidado
<ubottu> convidado: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ObrienDave> !pr | convidado
<keltim> spreadsheets are awful ...
<keltim> well, the way some offices use them is awful
<Guest62836> tao
<macopython> Does apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgi install wsgi for Python3 or Python2 ?
<macopython> any help ?
<ubuntuser13> ubuntu touch emulator says segementation fault (core dumped). why?
<shortstraw8> apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3  is for py3 Im pretty sure macopython
<MyChris> Hey guys anyone experienced an issue where a NIC isn't detected?, It shows up in lspci/lshw
<MyChris> but if I try ifup eth0 or etc I'm told the device doesn't exist
<MyChris> "Cannot find device "eth0"" "Failed to bring up eth0."
<MyChris> Hmm I guess my theory about it being a driver issue was correct considering the fact I've just been told it's "unclaimed" by lshw -c network.
<rypervenche> MyChris: Pastebin the output of "ip a", "ethtool eth0", and "cat /etc/network/interfaces" please.
<keltim> wow it seems like half the stuff in universe won't even install anymore
<MyChris> So..
<keltim> just about everything I tried to install for emacs had a postinst script fail ...
<MyChris> New question what's best way to load drivers for a network adapter over IPMI....
<keltim> well it sounds like there is no driver loaded at all
<keltim> do you know what driver it's supposed to be using?
<MyChris> keltim, not yet.
<MyChris> researching that now.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<keltim> lspci will tell you what chip it is, then google for that and linux
<MyChris> Keltim, if you'd like to help me search... I217-LM
<MyChris> and I210
<keltim> what brand?
<MyChris> Intel
<keltim> hm, intel supports linux very well
<MyChris> 8086:153a / 8086:1533
<keltim> MyChris, https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=Intel%C2%AE+Ethernet+Connection+I217-LM
<MyChris> looks like 12.04 actually doesn't have it
<MyChris> because it wasn't supported until kernel 3.5
<keltim> it lists the e1000 driver as the right one .. that one is definitely in ubuntu, strange
<MyChris> Keltim
<MyChris> not in 12.04
<keltim> MyChris, does modinfo e1000e say anything?
<MyChris> "Support for the Intel I217 is available since the linux kernel 3.5, as Ubuntu 12.04.2 uses Kernel 3.2.x the ethernet card is not recongized"
<MyChris> jut found this on askubuntu
<MyChris> *just found
<keltim> well, you might have to compile it yourself ... https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817/Network-Adapter-Driver-for-PCI-E-Gigabit-Network-Connections-under-Linux-
<keltim> just remember every time you install a new kernel you will have to repeat that process
<MyChris> right now
<MyChris> the goal is even getting it to the system.
<MyChris> with nothing but IPMI
<Ben64> or use a newer kernel with 12.04
<Ben64> 3.13 is available for 12.04
<MyChris> Ben64: I'm doing rappid deployment
<MyChris> with a pre-configured iso atm
<MyChris> I don't have that option
<Ben64> then you're doing it wrong
<MyChris> I didn't create the iso ;)
<Ben64> so make one that works...
<MyChris> I don't have that option at the moment.
<MyChris> I have a solution I'm going to use it.
<dopiee> Hey guys, im having a problem with cmake its breaking and I really dont know what the hell is going on
<dopiee> https://gist.github.com/staycreativedesign/b0035269f14f32a2b483
<TigerHijinks> Hi all, I'm having some trouble on a new install with my display resolution in xubuntu.   At first boot it was super fuzzy.  Managed to find the display settings and can read it now at 800x600 but would prefer native 1680x1050.  Running a GTX 750Ti.  Trying to switch to that resolution in the display settings does nothing currently.
<Selectto> It seems like in the past Ubuntu was much easier to install to be able to dual boot with windows, not that seems a whole lot more difficult for some reason
<somsip> !uefi | Selectto (seems to cause a lot of current problems)
<ubottu> Selectto (seems to cause a lot of current problems): UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Selectto> somsip, Yea, I can understand why it would cause a lot of problems, its ridiculous.
<Selectto> I wonder which programming genious thought, oh lets make this ultra difficult partitioning tool for the average user.
<lotuspsychje_> Selectto: partitioning manually is needed for a lot of users
<Selectto> lotuspsychje, Oh, I am sure it is.  Its hard for the average computer user though.
<lotuspsychje> Selectto: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Selectto> lotuspsychje, Dual boot windows 7 and Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Selectto
<ubottu> Selectto: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Selectto> lotuspsychje, And I've already read all the help files and googled it..
<Selectto> Yea, I've seen that.
<dell> hello guys i am new
<lotuspsychje> Selectto: there are many good dualboot howto's on the net, find some
<lotuspsychje> dell: welcome, this is an ubuntu support channel
<Selectto> lotuspsychje, I've read them.
<dell> support channel means
<Selectto> lotuspsychje, I can do it...just saying it used to be easier is all.
<lotuspsychje> dell: helping with ubuntu troubles
<lasko> dell: If you have an issue with ubuntu we can help with those issues.
<dell> ok thanks
<Ben64> Selectto: so you just came here to complain?
<dell> linux is awesome
<Selectto> Ben64, yea
<Ben64> Selectto: please don't. this channel is for support only
<lasko> Selectto: Sounds like you should write an article to make it easier?
<Selectto> lasko, Thats a good idea.
<Selectto> Ben64, ok.
<agent_white> Easy problems are the worst... I find the ones that have you banging your head against the desk are ones you will never forget.
<dell> can anybody help me with the difference between Kali and Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !kali | dell
<ubottu> dell: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lotuspsychje> dell: or you in the proces of choosing a right distro for yourself?
<dell> ok thanks
<dell> nope just wanted to know
<dell> i have both downloaded kali linux
<lasko> dell: Kali is a Debian derived version of Linux.
<lotuspsychje> dell: try also the ##linux channel, where you can discuss such things
<dell> what about ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dell: as your in an ubuntu channel, we will surely reccomend you ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<dell> ok
<lasko> dell: Ubuntu is also a Debian derived version of linux, but both are forked into opposite directions in both philosophy and standards.
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | dell
<ubottu> dell: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dell> i want to become a hacker
<dell> how do i start
<lasko> dell: I'm not sure I can take your seriously with that statement.
<lasko> *you
<agent_white> He's trolling
<dell> why?
<Ben64> either way, its not on topic here, so please stop
<lotuspsychje> !ot | dell
<ubottu> dell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dell> so how do i change channels
<Ben64> /join #channel             ... if you have any other irc related questions, please ask them in #freenode
<dell> but how?
<lasko> With your keyboard.
 * agent_white slaps dell around with a large trout.
<dell> man i know where do i type it in freenod
<lasko> Just type it. Anything starting with a / is considering a command.
<lasko> considered*
<dell> i have done it
<greentea> hi, im hoping somebody here could help me out, i'm trying to use the telenet command to test a server socket however telenet doesnt seem to be found when i run the command
<Ben64> telnet
<lasko> telnet
<greentea> sorry, that is what i meant mispell
<lasko> greentea: If you open up a terminal and type telnet --- you get an error about the command not being found?
<greentea> that is correct
<Ben64> greentea: what OS
<greentea> whats weird is that when i try and install it, it says its already installed
<greentea> Ubuntu 14.04
<lasko> greentea: Open a terminal and do the follow for me.      /usr/bin/telnet
<lasko> greentea: If that works, then it is likely you dont have /usr/bin in your $PATH
<lasko> otherwise telnet is in another location in which case you can use the find command to locate it.  e.g.  find / -name "telnet"
<greentea> lasko: it doesnt work
<Ben64> what have you done to your system? telnet is a standard application
<lasko> greentea: do this --    sudo find / -name "telnet"
<lasko> greentea: Also, provide me the output for  "echo $PATH"
<Ben64> don't need sudo to run find :)
<greentea> nvm it works now 0.0
<greentea> i exited terminal
<greentea> and opened a new one
<lasko> Ben64: Thats true, but he'll end up with a bunch or permission denied errors if he doesn't.
<lasko> I suspect anyways.
<lasko> greentea: Okay, glad its working
<greentea> sorry for the trouble guys, many thanks!!! <3
<lasko> no problem. Good luck
<Secret-Fire> how can i add another drive to my grub boot menu
<Secret-Fire> i have tried update grub
<Lyze> Secret-Fire: is there already a sec. os installed?
<iyogeshjoshi> hi
<Secret-Fire> yea win 7 efi i am using kubuntu triple boot with kali linux
<Secret-Fire> it recognizes kali but not win7
<iyogeshjoshi> is it possible to change the sequence or say default os on Grub menu
<melvincv> hi all, I am back :)
<Lyze> Secret-Fire: do you have win7 installed on a different disk?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | iyogeshjoshi, yes.  steps are outlined in the grub2 wiki
<ubottu> iyogeshjoshi, yes.  steps are outlined in the grub2 wiki: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<iyogeshjoshi> thanks cfhowlett and ubottu
<iyogeshjoshi> :)
<Interprog56> Hello...Where should I start to become familiar with Ubuntu/Linux and how can I be an Ubuntu developer?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | Interprog56
<ubottu> Interprog56: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lasko> hehe if he comes back
<cfhowlett> yeah - he was only teashing
<AlexPortable> Any way I can put the global appmenu on gnome fallback in the title bar? Next to the close and minimize buttons?
<lasko> As far as contribution is concerned though.. I've really only ever contributed here. Primarily because I have found that a.) This place is the best place to contribue, and b.) Contributing any other way doesn't feel like I'm contributing lol
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there. May I know why lightdm.conf is missing from Xubuntu 14.04?
<Secret-Fire> Lyze : kali and kubuntu on /dev/sdb and win7 /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, perhaps ask #xubuntu  ?
<Lyze> Secret-Fire: is it possible to change the boot medium to boot win 7?
<Secret-Fire> Lyze : at the moment i just use the bios
<Secret-Fire> Lyze : but would be nice to have win7 on grub
<d8niel> alguien habla español?
<allstarsnorks2> cfhowlett Don't know whether there will be replies
<aeon-ltd> !es | d8niel
<ubottu> d8niel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Lyze> Secret-Fire: perhapse this will work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193144/dual-boot-uefi-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-both-64-bits-w7-entry-doesnt-appea
<d8niel> hola
<lasko> d8niel: Hello
<d8niel> español
<cfhowlett> !es d8niel
<cfhowlett> !es | d8niel
<ubottu> d8niel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<[[thufir]]> I'm not able use intellij because ctrl-alt-l logs me out.  how do I change this?  i've looked in dconf-editor.  see also:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/412046/unable-to-use-intellij-idea-keyboard-shortcuts-on-ubuntu
<geirha> [[thufir]]: in the keyboard settings
 * [[thufir]] grits his teeth
<aeon-ltd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<[[thufir]]> geirha: thanks.
<[[thufir]]> aeon-ltd: when it started going on about installing xbindkeys I stopped reading.  I mean, I don't mind reading, but the other solution said gconf-editor, then...etc, etc.  so, I ended up here.
<aeon-ltd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452386/how-to-change-keyboard-shortcuts
<[[thufir]]> aeon-ltd: yes, I know now, thank you.  there are several solutions floating out on the net for sort of thing.  google sometimes gives 99 solutions for simple thing.  hence, people.  thank you again.
<Hounddog> Hi Guys, i have got myself a new mic "blue yeti" and it doesnt get recognized...  now i am lost where to start :/
<aeon-ltd> [[thufir]]: no problem
<Lyze> Hounddog: usb?
<Hounddog> Lyze: yeah
<Lyze> please pastebin the following cmd: lsusb
<Hounddog> Lyze: http://pastebin.com/Utr2veMU
<Lyze> Hounddog: now unplug it and pastebin it again please
<Hounddog> http://pastebin.com/0m0aLEn5
<Hounddog> Bus 008 Device 005: ID b58e:9e84  this is the one i would guess not getting any information there
<Lyze> yeah
<Lyze> Hounddog: well sorry my internet doesn't work perfectly right now
<Lyze> Hounddog: can't help you because of it :(
<Hounddog> Lyze:  am also searching... bloody 140 bucks mic an ubuntu hates it gnah
<Lyze> Hounddog: ah that sucks :(
<Lyze> Hounddog: perhapse try  a different distro?
<brainstorming> hi
<Lyze> hi brainstorming :)
<Hounddog> Lyze: i got something i think
<allstarsnorks2> I noted a Unity 8-styled Browser installed on Ubuntu. How do I remove it?
<brainstorming> i'm having problem with r8168 driver on ubuntu 14.04 server with a 3.13 linux kernel... do u have some advices for me? :)
<Lyze> Hounddog: nice :)
<Hounddog> i plugged it in another usb
<Hounddog> but i have different ones like power when off and such
<Lyze> Hounddog: ah that's a pretty obvious move :)
<Hounddog> i did that before but moved from a blue usb to another blue usb now its in red
<Lyze> Hounddog: yeah the same color is connected to the same slot at the main board. perhapse its faulty
<Lyze> Hounddog: or you have a usb3 mic and connected it to a usb2
<Hounddog> Lyze: that makes sense lol
<Hounddog> Lyze: i never give it a thought on that really
<Hounddog> plug in and pray it works
<Lyze> Hounddog: yeah :)
<brainstorming> i'm having problem with r8168 driver on ubuntu 14.04 server with a 3.13 linux kernel... do u have some advices for me? :)
<Snakers> Hello everybody!
<akiva-thinkpad> hello
<tharinduNA> Snakers, Hello
<spm_draget> Virtualbox on 14.04: Installing the current Extension Pack from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads does not work under Truty Thar (14.04), it says 'VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH'. Does anyone know the correct extenion package?
<ZinovaS_w5> in ubuntu server installation there is option to install for virtuall machine guest. is somethere documentation describing what exactly this option does differently?
<Lyze> spm_draget: can't you install it directly via devices -> install guest addons?
<spm_draget> Lyze: VirtualBox Extensions <-> Guest Additions. Two different things :P The first ist about USB2 and RDP support
<Dr_Robotnic> hi does anyone know a good (up to date) tutorial for building a custom liveCD
<AlecTaylor> hi
<maimster>  /quit
<Interprog56> Hello
<Lyze> Hello Interprog56
<Interprog56> I just wanna ask, how can I start to being familiar with ubuntu/linux and start to programming?
<Lyze> Interprog56: install a linux distro which looks nice and then search everything in google what you need :)
<k1l_> Interprog56: well, install it, use it as regular OS and get used to it :)
<AlexPortable> Any way I can put the global appmenu on gnome fallback in the title bar? Next to the close and minimize buttons?
<Interprog56> Thanks guys :), I just wanna yours opinion.....I'm a beginner in programming...use C++ (for GUI, indeed speed is important to build GUI)...I also found a good project to join...called ToriOS
<Interprog56> Anyway...why just don't get familiar with UNIX interface instead of changing OS regularly....like command line? :D
<Lyze> Interprog56: becaue commandline != different os's commandline ;)
<Lyze> which means that when you know ya windows cmd you know 0 about a linux terminal
<k1l_> Interprog56: well, then join the tori OS channel and talk to them :)this channel is ubuntu only
<Interprog56> I just mentioned the project because it's nice...not to promote or something like that...
<Interprog56> I know some bash and korn's
<Interprog56> but I prefer tcsh instead....
<Interprog56> and I heard Windows got the PowerShell, is it better than Linux shells?
<Lyze> well you can't compare python with java can you?
<Lyze> so yeah they are simmilar but not the same. so learning powershell is not really a use when you want to learn a linux shell
<Interprog56> Oh, I see :)
<Lyze> well you can use basic linux commands (like ls) but they are just some aliases to the windows comamnds (dir,. ...)
<Interprog56> and what Ubuntu SDK packages provide you? I heard it support QML(Qt) for Ubuntu phone and desktop
<Interprog56> I need to learn a lot as a beginner...and yeah..I found the shells is not much different...just how it's designed and implemented for the OS it managed.
<Lyze> i wouldn't start using a linux os with programming it. just try to use it as a basic os instead of windows then go onto linux programming
<Lyze> firstly get used to it
<Interprog56> I'm sorry, I don't understand..can you type a little bit clearly, sir?
<Lyze> Interprog56: yeah sure :)
<Lyze> Interprog56: When you start learning something. try to get used to the environment before you start programming it
<Lyze> so my guess is that you should use linux as your main os a couple of weeks then start programming it
<rno_> ff
<rno_> hi
<Lyze> rno_:hi :)
<rno_> anyone here!
<Dr_Robotnic> hi
<Dr_Robotnic> yeah
<Lyze> yeah sure :)
<Interprog56> Thanks for the advice Lyze, I really appreciated it. I gotta go now. Bye! Have a good day, all of you! :D
<Lyze> Interprog56: yeah no problem, cya!
<Interprog56> Hello....I'm using Qt to building GUI
<kevinde> How can I add a shell to /etc/crontab that runs every 5 minutes between 9 and 10 and the rest of the day each 5 minute after hour
<kevinde> without any GUI
<Interprog56> and somehow....I created an app based (in Qt documentation)
<Interprog56> without downloading any Qt packages?
<g0ts1ck> guys got one problem
<g0ts1ck> with graphic card on my ubuntu
<g0ts1ck> g0t@yard:~/CTF$ lspci | grep VGA
<g0ts1ck> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<g0ts1ck> but i got 2 graph cards
<hggdh> kevinde: crontab -e
<arcsky> Hi! 2 questions. 1. How do i set so when ppl try to SSH to my ubuntu they get a WARNING message.. 2. How do i add/change info when i got inlogged via ssh? i want for example add more inteface. and maybe an ascii text..
<Lyze> arcsky: thats called a motd message
<Lyze> arcsky: sorry i mean a issue :) the issue will be displayed before the user logs in
<thalish> http://askubuntu.com/questions/594539/installing-ubuntu-on-power-edge-t620
<Lyze> just edit the /etc/issue file
<thalish> could anyone take a look at this ?
<thalish> I'm completely clueless how to proceed with installation
<netan> hi all, I want to install a minimal ubuntu system without desktop. I find a net install image but I should rather download a complete cd/DVD so I can install off-line
<netan> any suggestions ?
<bazhang> get the server iso netan
<JonathanM> hi
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Utopic can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/utopic/desktop/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/utopic/server/ubuntu-14.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Bashing-om> netan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall :)
<zaggynl> hello, how come ubuntu 14.04 is on kernel 3.13 while debian wheezy is on 3.18+ ?
<netan> Bashing-om, thanks, the problem with the minimal CD is that I can not save the image for off-line use, the problem with the server edition is I get a lot of packages I don't use (700MB)
<k1l_> zaggynl: ubuntu and debian are different distributions :)
<zaggynl> no way D:
<zaggynl> well I knew that but I thought debian stable was slower than ubuntu lts
<k1l_> and wheezy is not on 3.18+
<zaggynl> Linux raspberrypi 3.18.7+ #755 PREEMPT Thu Feb 12 17:14:31 GMT 2015 armv6l GNU/Linux
<zaggynl> hmm, might be raspbian then
<k1l_> zaggynl: that is a special raspbian thing. not debian wheezy
<zaggynl> right
<bazhang> ask in #raspbian zaggynl
<netan> ..debian have a 280MB install disk that lets you deselected stuff you don't need during install. are there non such image for ubuntu?
<Lyze> netan http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<k1l_> netan: use the mini iso?
<netan> k1l_, I was hoping to find an image I could download
<nextbox> What does asterisks mean in smokeping alert pattern configuration, for example:  >0%,*5*,>0%,*5*,>0%
<k1l_> !miniiso | netan
<ubottu> netan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<netan> Lyze, are it possible to use remix to install on HD ?
<Lyze> netan: i have not tried this os myself :) just googled around a bit
<Lyze> but the minimal cd iso k1l_ linked you should be your best guess.
<Lyze> the short summary from ubottu sais that you can select packages you want and deselect those you dont want
<netan> ubottu, I run that installer last week but I have a slow connection and the installation failed of some reason, should rather have a iso so I could start from scratch if I got any problems
<ubottu> netan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lyze> ^.^
<Lyze> create one for yourself?
<netan> good bot!  .. : )
<Lyze> there are some tools out there where you can create your very own distro based on others
<g0ts1ck> guys anyof you got good xp
<g0ts1ck> with hardware problems on ubuntu ?
<netan> Lyze, thanks for the help, I might try that
<g0ts1ck> got 2 GPU's cant fix the problem with builtin resolution
<g0ts1ck> on my laptop
<MagePsycho> hey how to upgrade ssl 3.0 to tls 2.0
<Lyze> netan no problem :) hopefully it works for you
<pc-moon> hello
<anti-unix> hi all
<Lyze> hi pc-moon and anti-unix
<pc-moon> i wanna ask about how to add /var/www to vsftpd
<lesshaste> how do you get a drobpox icon on ubuntu?
<k1l_> lesshaste: install dropbox :)
<lesshaste> k1l_,  it is installed
<k1l_> lesshaste: nautilus-dropbox is installed?
<k1l_> lesshaste: what ubuntu and what desktop is that exactly?
<lesshaste> k1l_, I am installed nautilus-dropbox.. it is removing dropbox to do that. Is that right?  I am on 14.04
<lesshaste> I am installing nautilus-dropbox I mean
<k1l_> wait
<k1l_> which desktop?
<lesshaste> k1l_,  how do I tell? I think is gnome
<Lyze> 007
<anti-unix> ubuntu need one rolling release  edition
<pc-moon> i just installed vsftpd and didnt found another home i dont wanna home i wanna /var/www
<k1l_> i installed the dropbox from their website and its working with unity
<anti-unix> now
<Lyze> anti-unix: well thats more like a discussion not suited for a help channel. please use #ubuntu-offtopic for it ;)
<bazhang> anti-unix, do you have a ubuntu support question
<k1l_> lesshaste: well, gnome got ridiculous guidelines for icons to put here and there. i dont know what to do to get that icon working like it is expected to.
<lesshaste> k1l_,  ok well I can remove nautilus-dropbox.. but do you have a  dropbox icon somewhere?
<k1l_> lesshaste: i have a dropbox indicator in the top panel. but i am running unity.
<lesshaste> k1l_,  how do I tell if I am running unity?
<k1l_> what gives "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION"
<lesshaste> k1l_, ubuntu
<k1l_> lesshaste: hmm, that is not really indicating. see this gallery http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<lesshaste> k1l_,  it looks like unity
<k1l_> ok. did you relogin after you installed dropbox?
<lesshaste> k1l_, as in log out completely and log back in?
<lesshaste> I can do that
<k1l_> yes
<pgunnars> eyo wasup, whats the best way to view a desktop on a remote machine
<pgunnars> both machines ubuntu
<k1l_> you need a full desktop at all?
<pgunnars> just enough to install matlab
<pgunnars> such shitty upload speed where im at I cba to upload the installation files to the server
<pgunnars> which i apparantly need for a silent install
<k1l_> well, isnt ssh enough for that?
<pgunnars> apparantly it's not enough to have the installer for the silent install, I need the installation files predownloaded
<pgunnars> since the server has like 100x
<pgunnars> better connection, i figured itd be best to get a desktop going
<pgunnars> so i can run the installer wholly on the server
<Sohail-Ahmed> how can I find out the list of text editors installed on my system?
<NotNSA> hello aldos
<NotNSA> wanna do someting illegal?
<cfhowlett> NotNSA, no.  go away.
<DJones> NotNSA: No
<NotNSA> Oh, come on guys :(
<Lyze> Sohail-Ahmed: for what reason do you need a list of them?
<cfhowlett> NotNSA, you are clearly in the wrong channel.  also, note that this channel is logged.
<Lyze> pgunnars: would use vnc or teamviewer for a remote desktop thingy
<bazhang> NotNSA, got an ubuntu support issue
<NotFBI> Hello fellow ubuntus
<NotFBI> Do any of you sell weed by any chance?
<cfhowlett> !ops | NotFBI,
<ubottu> NotFBI,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Sohail-Ahmed> Lyze: Actually I have just uploaded my directory to cloud.sagemath and they have an installed editor which support tex files. I want to open my tex files in that editor to make use of inverse searching, for example.
<Sohail-Ahmed> Lyze: and I don't know the name of that editor.
<Lyze> Sohail-Ahmed: try vi or nano
<NotNSA> I have some problem with my ubuntu, sometimes i try to install apache2, but they say i have already have a updated version of then, i test on debian but works great, but only on ubuntu 12 i have this issue, someone can help me?
<Lyze> where nano is a bit more easy
<NotNSA> I am doing something illegal?
<bazhang> #httpd NotNSA
<Sohail-Ahmed> Lyze: I understand vim or nano is installed by default but the problem is that I want some thing more from an editor, a function thats already there at cloud.sagemath and I have a terminal access to the cloud. But the problem is that I don't know to get to it
<NotNSA> Thank you, if you do something wrong to government, i will wash your hands to you :) kiss
<Lyze> Sohail-Ahmed: oh ok.
<argoneus> hello
<nextbox> Checking latency logger daemon status: smokeping (status 0) does that mean that it has stopped?
<arcsky> Lyze: ok but whats the diff between issue and issue.net?
<Lyze> arcsky,  issue.net - identification file for telnet sessions
<petard_> Hello
<petard_> I want to install hhvm for php on ubuntu 14.04
<Lyze> arcsky: also when editing the /etc/issue file and you want that it shows when sb connects via ssh to the server then you need to enable "banners" in the sshd_config and make sure that it points to the correct path
<petard_> but I am getting Unable to locate package hhvm
<Lyze> petard_ sudo apt-get update
<Lyze> and pastebin the output please
<arcsky> Lyze: this: Banner /etc/ssh-bannner to Banner /etc/issue ?
<Lyze> yes
<Lyze> i think so
<Lyze> currently on a windows desktop so i can't really test it out
<Lyze> make sure to restart the daemon afterwards
<petard_> Lyse: http://pastebin.com/KwUhXhAh
<nyuszika7h> !ops daveX7 unauthorized bot
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<petard_> Lyse: I added source but nothing
<arcsky> Lyze: didnt work
<Lyze> petard_: are you sure that its the correct name of the package? else try a apt-cache search <name>
<Lyze> arcsky: hmm
<netan> I am now installing ubuntu using the minimal net installer, I now have come to the menu http://mcdn.maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/minimal-ubuntu-select-package.png but are not sure what to select
<Lyze> netan 403 forbidde
<Lyze> arcsky: sorry i can't help you from now on :(
<arcsky> Lyze: solved issue.net it was
<Lyze> oh ok :)
<netan> the only thing I need is apt-get and to be able to ssh into this image in virtualbox
<arcsky> Lyze: ok do you know where to do this after the logg?
<arcsky> loginÄ
<Lyze> netan i can't see the image it gets me a 403 forbidden error
<Lyze> arcsky: to show something after they login?
<petard_> Lyze: apt-cache search hhvm didn't return result, so maybe package name is wrong, how can I find correct package name
<Lyze> petard_: can you give me a link to the ppa?
<Lyze> petard_: or is it this one? https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/wiki/Prebuilt-packages-on-Ubuntu-14.04
<arcsky> Lyze: yeah
<Lyze> arcsky: /etc/motd
<Lyze> sorry /etc/motd.tail or something like that ;)
<netan> Lyze, maybe you are not allowed to past links to images here? http://mcdn.maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/minimal-ubuntu-select-package.png
<arcsky> Lyze: do i have to add it in sshd_config?
<netan> can you open that one?
<Lyze> netan no
<Lyze> arcsky: i dont think so
<petard_> Lyze: I am not using ppa, I am using that instruction http://www.nginxtips.com/install-hhvm-ubuntu-debian/
<netan> Lyze, nevermind , it was just an image over what software you can select during the ubuntu installation,
<Lyze> ok
<Lyze> petard_: which version of ubuntu do you use?
<netan> I guess I need open ssh server ? or is that only necessary to have on the host machine ?
<petard_> Lyze: 14.04
<Lyze> netan open ssh server. when you want to connect to the computer from a different computer via ssh
<netan> Lyze, yes, thanks
<Lyze> petard_: so you did this? http://pastebin.com/MQZdZpUu
<petard_> Lyze: yes I did it, but I receive this Unable to locate package hhvm-dbg,  Unable to locate package hhvm
<Lyze> petard_: is your system a 32 bit machine?
<petard_> Lyze: uname -m return i686
<Lyze> petard_: well your system is a 32 bit system but the binaries are compiled for 64 bit systems
<arcsky> Lyze: ok but why this: http://pastebin.com/2jDiaUbj
<Lyze> arcsky: what did you write into your motd file?
<Lyze> petard_: Please Note: You must be running a 64-bit OS to compile & install HHVM.
<arcsky> Lyze: THIS IS MOTD !!!
<Lyze> arcsky: thats weird. sorry i dont know why it will be dispayed 2 times :(
<petard_> Lyze: so I cant install it on this mashine
<Lyze> petard_: im sorry but you cant install it on your machine. either reinstall a 64 bit os on your machine or use a different one
<petard_> Lyze: ok thank you
<arcsky> Lyze: ok i solved it. how do i do if i want motd to be displayed on the top instead of the bottom?
<k1l_> hi
<Lyze> hi k1l_ :) do you have a knowledge of the motd file in linux? if so can you help answer me the question from arcsky?
<Lyze> well sorry arcsky i g2g so cya :)
<Nindustries> Hi, is TRIM enabled by default?
<k1l_> arcsky: well, have a read into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd#Design and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/update-motd.1.html
<k1l_> Nindustries: yes
<Nindustries> Yay! Thanks k1l_
<dannymichel> is it possible to install ubuntu on an external with data on it without partitioning?
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<dannymichel> k
<EriC^^> not sure
<EriC^^> why?
<dannymichel> wish id done it before i put 3TBs of data on it
<hateball> you can resize the partitions prior or during install to make room for your OS install
<EriC^^> dannymichel, just shrink it and make sme ext4 partitions for ubuntu
<EriC^^> *some
<dannymichel> thats an idea
<EriC^^> just 1 partition if you want and another for swap if you want that
<dannymichel> makes sense
<EriC^^> if you're using uefi you'll need to make a fat32 efi partition too
<superprower> Hi. I have usb sound card (roland duo-capture mkII). What programms i need to install to use my guitar in rakarrack? I can clearly see card in PulseAudio. I tried to install QJackCTL, but i can't see my card in it.
<dannymichel> k
<EriC^^> just about 300mb
<dannymichel> empty fat32?
<EriC^^> yup
<dannymichel> ok
<EriC^^> dannymichel, are you using uefi?
<dannymichel> no, but am on my windows machine
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<akiva-thinkpad> how do you paste or convert highlighted text to lowercase?
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Lee-C> hi is there anyone who could help me out with an openssh problem I'm having?
<oxigen> hello guys, i need some help
<oxigen> how to make usb that alow read only into (read and write)?
<BluesKaj> Lee-C,  ssh to remote server or to other computers on a LAN ?  Dunno much about remote ssh
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: another computer on local network
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: I have no trouble accessing the server from my phone on the same network using the exact same port ip and password but cannot seem to access t from my laptop
<melvincv> oxigen: that usb either has a virus or a hardware issue, AFAIK
<oxigen> guys, i need your help
<oxigen> no
<oxigen> i try 3 usb
<BluesKaj> Lee-C,  what error do you get ?
<oxigen> i can view but cant add file to it
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: Permission denied, please try again.
<k1l_> oxigen: can you show "dmesg" after you put that usb drive in, in a pastebin please?
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, that sounds like the ssh gui in networking, have you tried from the console ?
<JuJuBee> When I insert a blue ray disc, makemkv doesn't see it but if I insert a CD it does.  I do have a blue ray player in my computer
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: that is from the console... using "ssh -p port# username@ip_address" then get the password prompt but then get denied every time...
<melvincv> oxigen: but you can use it normally in windows?
<oxigen> yes
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: thanks, I'll give that a try
<BluesKaj> no need for the port,  Lee-C, unless you're specifying a differnt port than port 22
<adrianr1> hi
<BluesKaj> the default port is 22
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: still says no disc inserted
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: yeah im using a different port to default and know it works as my phone has no trouble,,, really confusing and frustrating,
<Whitor> Hey there! got a quick Q... Firefox... latest version, Ubuntu 14.04... When I visit certain web sites a little dialog box drops down and says, for example: 'would you like to install youtube for faster access?'  Now I'm not a fan of software bloat... but I'l install something if it really is a good thing... What is going to be installed here? and is there any compelling reason to do so?   What is
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/P49B75Z6
<k1l_> Whitor: could be webapps
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, have you specifies a directory path after the IP such as user@IPaddreess:~/Downloads ?
<Lee-C> no nothing like that BluesKaj
<gr33n7007h> Lee-C: use -vv for verboity could help
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, try user@IPaddress::~/
<Lee-C> gr33n7007h: still get the same permission denied, please try again message nothing extra...
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, go to the VLC site and download libdvdcss, then install it
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: could not resolve host name with that...
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, anything else in that error?
<lolek> hi guys, I've got a question, unity dash (hope it's correct name) display package info when clicked with rmb, where that text and package info come from?
<Lee-C> name or service not known BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, are you sure you have ssh installed on your laptop
<remline> So will Snappy eventually come to standard Ubuntu Desktop? If it makes packages easier, than it could be useful.
<k1l_> remline: yes, time will tell
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: i have used it heaps of times on this laptop in the past with no drama though its been ages and ive only recently run an update so maybe something is broken...  surely if it was no longer installed i wouldnt even get the the password prompt...
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, I had to ask , judging from the "name or service not known' response ...
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: haha you got me questioning myself a little there but just double checked and the client is the latest version.
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, ok :)
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: im running out of ideas at the moment.  wondering if something on ether the server or this client has blacklisted the other
<ioria> Lee-C didyou change your ip or something ?
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, can you ping the IP ?
<roger3415> anyone here have experince with ndiswrapper?
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: yes ping works from this laptop to the server.  ioria: i have gien the server a static ip on the lan but the client would be getting a dynamic ip
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: ./configure does not work in libdvdcss ?  configure.ac is in there but not just configure
<ioria> Lee-C can you reach   the server  and ping your laptop ?
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, does your router allow static IPs tied to the devices MAC addresses
<Lee-C> ch fail2ban
<BluesKaj> on the LAN that is
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: got it from http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/multimedia/libdvdcss.html but after install, still no disc inserted
<Lee-C> ioria: yeah had no trouble with the ping from the server.  BluesKaj: I'm a little lost by your question sorry
<Lee-C> ok ioria and BluesKaj i have no idea why but after running apt-get autoremove it now connects...
<ioria> Lee-C  yippi
<ioria> Lee-C  did you remove a lot of stuff ?
<Lee-C> ioria: tell me about it!! 21 packages were removed. its only after BluesKaj asked if i even has ssh installed that i tried to install it and was told that it was the latest but had redundant packages that could be removed so gave that a go.
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, yeah , it's good to houseclean once in a while
<comodo_dragon> ubuntu is good
<ioria> Lee-C  good ;-)
<Lee-C> BluesKaj: evidently!! thank you very much for your help! and you ioria it is very much appreciated!!! that's what i get for neglecting my poor old laptop for so long!!!
<ioria> Lee-C  better to reboot and check if it's all ok
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, glad you were able get it connected :)
<Lee-C> good thinking will give it a whirl and let you know ioria
<mines5> I can't for the life of me remember how to register my nick on IRC
<cfhowlett> !nick | mines5
<ubottu> mines5: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<mines5> thank you
<mines5> !nick | mines5
<ubottu> mines5, please see my private message
<ReyLoco> hello :D
<ReyLoco> good to see some life in here :D I think I fell asleep at the keyboard in my shop right after I came in here :P
<ReyLoco> lol
<roger3415> :P
<mines5> Now I should be good
<ReyLoco> I made a small retro game machine using a laptop motherboard and a nes the most difficult thing sadly has been me getting 1 dang application to actually work lol\
<mines5> I mean, unless you've written the proper drivers its unlikely the computer will understand whats happening
<Lee-C> ioria: reboot done and all is well!! thanks again to yourself and BluesKaj !!
<BluesKaj> Lee-C, yw
<roger3415> why dont you just get a raspberry pi and do that emulation retro gamer mod to it
<mines5> I'd love to get my hands on one of those at some point
<ioria> Lee-C  nice to hear that :-)
<roger3415> you can pick one up for like 25 bucks now
<roger3415> the first model that is
<mines5> I've heard there is quite a lot you can do with them.
<roger3415> oh yes
<ReyLoco> because I want to be able to skype as well
<roger3415> ive done alot of research
<mines5> I'm a poor college student atm, so not quite able to afford that.
<roger3415> some people turn them into smart tv consoles
<ReyLoco> I do have a few pis lying around from an old project
<roger3415> for those who have hd tvs but non smart
<mines5> Ubuntu's website says that they have ubuntu tv now
<mines5> So that piqued my interest
<NeilCarvalho> Hello guys. I've been through a problem installing PostgreSQL 9.4 since yesterday. I lost the SSH connection while installing it and had to kill the apt jobs after a couple hours. Now I'm trying to dpkg --configure postgresql-common and it hangs, and I don't know how to debug it.
<ReyLoco> but need the power of something more substantial and I had this laptop here so I have it outputting through hdmi to the tv then running ubuntu
<ReyLoco> with emulation station the same thing retropi uses
<mines5> have you tried to get dpkg to run in verbose mode?
<mines5> not sure if it'll help, but it'll give you a better idea of where the prolbem is.
<NeilCarvalho> couldn't find verbose mode, tried -v and --verbose and none of them work
<NeilCarvalho> dpkg --help doesn't show anything related
<mines5> well that sucks...
<ReyLoco> and I added skype to it and a video chat client I was working on for steam machines and linux :D
<mines5> I would like to note I adopted ubunut as an OS just this weekend so I'm sort of rusty when it come to using it.
<NeilCarvalho> it asks for a password, postgres I guess, but it seems to get stuck right after asking for this password
<mines5> how long does it hang?
<White_Cat_> best way to resolve rust is to drink lots of caffeine I am told
<NeilCarvalho> because when I type it, the password shows on screen
<NeilCarvalho> forever
<mines5> can you control c out of it?
<NeilCarvalho> when I ctrl+C, it shows "su: Authentication failure"
<ReyLoco> lol I have been using it slowly on and off for 2 months and I will always be rusty :P
<NeilCarvalho> but only after ctrl+c
<White_Cat_> sudo su?
<mines5> or superuser?
<Lee-C> NeilCarvalho: i am nowhere near qualified to help you but would like to suggest you start to use something like screen when you are doing these sorts of things in the future.  that way if im not wrong your not going to have these dramas if you loose your ssh connection.
<mines5> also Neil, are you accessing it over the wire or via the computer itself?
<herman_> assamualaikum
<mines5> what?
<NeilCarvalho> Lee-C: thank you, I'll use screen next time
<NeilCarvalho> mine5 over the wire
<herman_> Hello
<NeilCarvalho> sudo
<NeilCarvalho> I'll try to sudo su
<mines5> that may be why your hanging then, linux may or may not be preoccupied with whats its coding.
<mines5> *doing
<mines5> not coding
<mines5> On a slightly related note, Ubunut has given me the ability to watch blu-rays on my laptops again.
<mines5> And I'm going to keep calling it ubunut because thats how my fingers keep hitting the keys
<michaeltking79> Anyone know how to decompress or mount a .DAT or a .PAX file?
<RobbGG> Hi there, I'm having a bit of trouble installing a gcc toolchain for cross compiling to an arm9 system, could anyone help with installing it?
<mines5> I do not, but I would consult with google if you have the time.
<ReyLoco> I am actually using the laptop mobo with out a case and the keyboard through a ribon cable
<ReyLoco> out of the case
<mines5> Rey be careful lol
<ReyLoco> wow my english today sucks
<mines5> don't touch it with your fingers
<ReyLoco> lol
<mines5> I did that with a RAM chip
<mines5> fried it almost instantly.
<NeilCarvalho> switched to root user, instead of using sudo, and nothing changes
<NeilCarvalho> I'll try sending a more detailed question on some forums
<NeilCarvalho> thank you mine5
<mines5> Your welcome
<mines5> good luck
<AcidRain2012> k
<NeilCarvalho> thank you
<AcidRain2012> i removed myself from the sudoers group
<mines5> oops?
<lasko> lol
<AcidRain2012> ye, epic fail
<mines5> do you know the root user pass still?
<AcidRain2012> yes
<mines5> if so just re-add yourself
<RobbGG> Anyone able to help me install a gcc toolchain?
<mines5> which one, and for what?
<ReyLoco> mines5, I was stupid when I was in college and started swapping capacitors on a powersupply since a few blew and didnt know the damn thing was plugged in they all blew after that and so did my soldering iron thank god the handle was plastic :P
<RobbGG> arm-unknown-linux-gnu for AT91SAM9G20
<lasko> AcidRain2012: so just open a console and type --    su       type in the root password that you know. And then you'll have a root prompt where you can then re-add yourelf
<AcidRain2012> how can i add myself to the group if im not a sudoer
<mines5> I forgot the specifics but there is a group command that allows you to add/remove users from groups if you have the priveleges
<AcidRain2012> apparently there isnt a root password
<mines5> are you running a live image?
<AcidRain2012> no
<RobbGG> mines5: The GCC4.2.3 from this page http://www.glomationinc.com/SupportWiki/index.php?n=Main.Tools-Drivers
<lasko> AcidRain2012: You could just reboot and boot into single-user mode and change the root passwd
<ReyLoco> Its been so long since I have seen IRC  brings back so many memories lol
<lasko> well -- set it anyways.
<mikhael_k33hl> Hello, I have a line in my rc.local file: directory/executable --daemon   <<<< How do I restart the daemon if I want to?
<mines5> I think you use the service command, not sure though, still working on that myself
<Pratik151> hi, i am having this error i will post it if someone can help
<lasko> !ask | Pratik151
<ubottu> Pratik151: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mines5> And as far as getting the code for GCC, does it have a respository for the stuff your looking for?
<ReyLoco> What is the meaning to life and the universe???
<mines5> if it does, just add it to your sources list
<lasko> 42
<mines5> ^
<Pratik151> The following packages have unmet dependencies : libcogl15 : depends :libegl1-mesa drivers    libgles2-mesa-dev : depends libegl1-mesa-dev
<lasko> !paste | Pratik151
<ubottu> Pratik151: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ReyLoco> Yes now I can die in peace
<lasko> Pratik151: Put the full error output in pastebin
<Pratik151> ok got it will do
<mines5> if its dependencies you need, you can install them individually
<mines5> I think
 * ReyLoco dies happily now that he knows 42
 * ReyLoco sadly lives again to hear is wife yelling at him from the kitchen about cereal and dropping the kids off to school
<AcidRain2012> what is the cmd to boot into recovery mode?
<mines5> you need to reboot your computer and then select the recovry image before ubuntu starts
<mines5> need to boot from RGUB
<mines5> *GRUB
<AcidRain2012> k. brb
<mines5> I can't type today
<ReyLoco> welcome to the club mines5
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<knob> hello Knight80
<mines5> also, is there a way to stop hexchat from constantly showing me login/logoff messages
<Knight80> How are you all?
<mines5> good, currently supposed to be doing table assignments but geting distracted lol
<Pratik151> hey, here is the ss of error http://i.imgur.com/4vxnCxI.png
<cfhowlett> mines5, rightclick on the channel tab, settings > Hide joins and parts
<Knight80> Is there any way to make the terminal beep everytime it prints a line on the screen?
<Knight80> I mean, with Lxterminal
<mines5> why do you want it to do that?
<mines5> you'd probably go insane if you did
<mines5> Linux likes to print lines
<Knight80> mines5 I don't know, I guess it's cooler :)
<Pratik151> anyone can help with the error : http://i.imgur.com/4vxnCxI.png
<cfhowlett> !patience | Pratik151
<ubottu> Pratik151: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lasko> Pratik151: Next time please use pastebin
<lasko> !paste Pratik151
<Knight80> mines5 It's like a challenge for me
<lasko> !paste | Pratik151
<ubottu> Pratik151: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pratik151> oh ok so should i post it in pastebin or someone can help with that image?
<mines5> Much better now, I can read chat without it being flushed immediately
<RobbGG> I need to install the GCC 4.2.3 ARM toolchain from here http://www.glomationinc.com/SupportWiki/index.php?n=Main.Tools-Drivers onto an ubuntu 14 x64 server. The tarball contains a /usr/local/arm directory with what looks like the toolchain in. I've extracted it to my root directory and added the */bin directory in the toolchain to my path variable but when I try to run make on an existing project written for this toolchain it can't find
<mines5> I'd have to say your out of luck in my department, I've always had issues with the make commands
<lasko> Pratik151: Yes please paste the data into the pastebin site.
<Knight80> How can I make system bell work? I mean my PC Speaker isn't enabled and I would like to do it with a custom soundfile.
<mines5> For some odd reason when I tried to compile the driver for my specific model sound card it failed
<RobbGG> mines5: Same here, I only started looking into them a few weeks ago. The annoying thing is this project builds fine on the system it's meant to run on, it just takes 20 minutes.
<mines5> I guess the question is whether you've tried removing the files from the previous install attempt
<RobbGG> mines5: Yeah, did rm -rf on the highest level directory from the tarball that didn't have other stuff in.
<boriseto> Now this is more bash specific question instead of only Ubuntu and sorry if breaking any rules but here goes nothing...
<boriseto> Can somebody point me how can I change a batch of files that contain certain string (lets say "line") and after that string there is a new line?
<ioria> borisedo,  i remember something about the 'sed' command  ...
<Thms> HI there, I am poking around with PXE booting, but I don't understand how it can boot a full os without HDD, just with copying over boot fodler, vmlinuz, initrd and pxelinux.0/cfg in the TFTP¨folder.
<ioria> boriseto,  i remember something about the 'sed' command  ...
<Thms> Where does it get all the binary files to make the software / desktop work ?
<TijG> Thms: add options to the DHCP request, point to the IP of the TFTP server
<Thms> TijG, I have this, it is booting and stuff.
<TijG> Thms: congrats :)
<Thms> I just don't understand how the software can work since I have nothing related to say RDP
<Thms> Where are all the logfiles and config files ?
<TijG> Thms: in memory, config on the TFTP
<Thms> So it's all in the build of the my thinclient OS ?
<TijG> Thms: yup
<RobbGG> mines5: Well, looks like I'm going to have to re-build the toolchain with crosstool-ng. Wish me luck.
<Thms> so if I want to make any change I have t rebuild it.
<TijG> Thms: yup
<Thms> TijG, in which file exactly ? pxelinux.0 ?
<TijG> Thms: can't remember exactly how it works though
<Thms> TijG, ok thanks.
<TijG> Thms: but can't search now, working at a client atm
<Thms> No problem.
<Thms> I'll look up which file has the bigger size, must be this one
<surs> Is there a way to apt-get reinstall vim with ruby support?
<Pratik151> hi, here is the error i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568476/
<quants> Hi guys, I want to upgrade my friends netbook to Ubuntu. Its a 32bit System.  its been a while since ive done this. could you please advise me how to go about it?
<nullbyte_> does on april will be released a new version ?
<daftykins> quants: what's it got right now? to be honest the age of netbooks has long since past, those things are only fit for the scrap heap now
<quants> daftykins its running windows seven starer, the most anoying of the windows OS's lol
<daftykins> ah, yes that must be quite painful
<daftykins> quants: i think lubuntu or xubuntu are your best choices, either 12.04 or 14.04
<dreamcat4^> quants: they're all annoying! my personal vote goes to 'windows millenium edition' (which came after win'98 SE)
<quants> daftykins is the layout more of less the same?
<mines5> ME was the worst of them all
<daftykins> mines5 and dreamcat4^: off topic thanks
<mines5> sorry
<daftykins> quants: as ubuntu with unity? not especially, best to give it a go
<quants> dreamcat the trouble is all windows os's suck
<mines5> I like ubunuts unity
<dreamcat4^> yep sorry daftykins /OT
<mines5> I tried installing other shells but they act weird and don't function properly
<mines5> xubuntu and lubuntu do not like my computer.
<quants> daftykins its just i use 14.04 lts on my netbook and it runs pretty well
<daftykins> people, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is *support* only
<daftykins> quants: oh? netbooks tended to have 1GB RAM max, so i'd consider unity a mistake - totally up to you though
<daftykins> you're the one that has to support it :D
<AcidRain2012> k guys we got an issue
<mines5> whats wrong?
<quants> daftykins, do you have a download link for lubuntu then?
<AcidRain2012> i added myself to sudoers group by changing /etc/sudo just appending my username to the end of the sudo line.
<AcidRain2012> all went well. im a sudoer now
<AcidRain2012> mines5: the issue is that after a reboot, all of the fonts are extremely small
<AcidRain2012> that seems to be the only side effect
<mines5> I know that feeling
<AcidRain2012> if i had to guess. id say all fonts are around 2px
<mines5> I think thats an inherent issue with a lot of the ubunut images
<daftykins> AcidRain2012: your user wasn't the first created one on that system? 0o
<AcidRain2012> ye, how do i fix it
<mines5> if its too small just increase it to a higher level
<Pricey> AcidRain2012: For future reference, use visudo, don't edit the file directly.
<AcidRain2012> daftykins: it was. i accidentally removed myself
 * daftykins chuckles
<AcidRain2012> Pricey: ye, i know ive messed it up somehow. how do i fix this?
<Pricey> AcidRain2012: Sounds unrelated to me.
<AcidRain2012> nah. they are related
<AcidRain2012> has to be
<Pricey> AcidRain2012: Why do you think that?
<AcidRain2012> was an issue before. modded sudo file. its an issue now
<AcidRain2012> i see a relation
<Pricey> AcidRain2012: I think its more likely you did something else. /etc/sudoers should only be used by the sudo command I believe.
<AcidRain2012> that was first time ive ever modded the sudo file.
<AcidRain2012> Pricey: i modded the file from another partition that i do have sudo on
<Pricey> AcidRain2012: I don't understand.
<AcidRain2012> Pricey: i have another hdd that is installed in this computer. it has ubuntu 12 on it. from ubuntu 12, i edited the ubuntu 14 /etc/sudoers file
<AcidRain2012> sorry
<AcidRain2012> not sudoers
<AcidRain2012> /etc/group
<daftykins> AcidRain2012: in future you should use the recovery boot to undo mistakes :)
<AcidRain2012> daftykins: wouldnt let me do anything in recovery because i dont have root :/
<Pricey> AcidRain2012: Did you only add yourself to the admin group, nothing more?
<daftykins> recovery boots to a root shell.
<daftykins> AcidRain2012: so you did it wrong :)
<AcidRain2012> yeah. but i didnt have root
<AcidRain2012> :/;
<Pricey> daftykins: I don't think it'd give much advantage here thoguh.
<daftykins> well not given we're after the event no, but that would have been the proper way
<AcidRain2012> daftykins: in root shell: usermod -aG root acidrain
<AcidRain2012> dont have root priv
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> i don't think that's right.
<Pricey> AcidRain2012: You don't want to add yourself to the root group, that's overkill.
<Pricey> I think 'admin' is the default sudo group on ubuntu?
<AcidRain2012> cant remember. i think it is admin
<daftykins> yep
<AcidRain2012> -rw-r--r-- root:root is the permissions on /etc/group
<AcidRain2012> is this right?
<AcidRain2012> now terminal randomly locks up :(
<AcidRain2012> so now. if i remove myself from sudoers. and readd myself before rebooting, will it fix this?
<AcidRain2012> i changed sudoers to 0440
<k1l_> Pratik151: what ubuntu is that?
<Pricey> I don't think it'll make your fonts bigger.
<Pricey> AcidRain2012: Eeeek don't randomly change the file modes on that thing.
<AcidRain2012> Pricey: i dont want them bigger, i want my system wide font to return to its normal size
<Pratik151> k1l_ : 14.04
<EriC^^> AcidRain2012, did it ask for the password when you dropped to root shell?
<AcidRain2012> Pricey: google said that was supposed to be the persmission on it
<AcidRain2012> EriC^^: didnt ask for password. just said i didnt have root access
<AcidRain2012> it prompted me with a root shell. but every cmd said no root priv
<k1l_> Pratik151: what command did do that output? can you pastebin that all together?
<Pratik151> ok
<EriC^^> AcidRain2012, oh
<AcidRain2012> im gonna restart again and see if by the grace of god it magically fixes
<EriC^^> did you try typing id
<AcidRain2012> no
<EriC^^> to see if your uid is 0
<AcidRain2012> my uid is not 0 now.
<AcidRain2012> its 1000
<EriC^^> yeah i mean in the root shell
<AcidRain2012> no
<AcidRain2012> hang on. the system is rebooting. ill get root shell and check the id
<EriC^^> ok
<Pratik151> k1l_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568566/
<AcidRain2012> lol. take that back. i have to reboot via power button now
<EriC^^> why
<EriC^^> you're in the cli?
<AcidRain2012> idk
<AcidRain2012> it wouldnt reboot
<EriC^^> press ctrl+alt+del
<AcidRain2012> nah. booted up normally
<EriC^^> it should reboot
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> press ctrl+alt+f1, then ctrl+alt+del
<AcidRain2012> EriC^^: yes. 0 is the id
<EriC^^> ok
<k1l_> Pratik151: can you whos the whole output of "sudo apt-get update"
<k1l_> *show
<EriC^^> useradd -m -G sudo <user>
<AcidRain2012> k. how do i change the font size of dolphin?
<AcidRain2012> lol
<EriC^^> AcidRain2012, doesn't work?
<AcidRain2012> EriC^^: i am part of sudoers again. i did this my manually editing /etc/group with gedit
<EriC^^> oh ok
<daftykins> thus the lesson about running random commands from online was learnt, the hard way :)
<AcidRain2012> daftykins: i can do without the flames >_>
<Pratik151> k1l_ : whos?
<k1l_> Pratik151: *show
<carter1> anyone here good with mdadm? i'm getting some confusing results with something
<daftykins> AcidRain2012: that's not even vaguely flaming, i'm seriously pointing out the dangers of running things you don't truly understand
<Pratik151> k1l_ : ok
<daftykins> changing file permissions on a system file is highly dubious
<carter1> heh, yeah, i've learned that the hardway too dafty
<carter1> understand what you run xD
<AcidRain2012> 0440 is the default permissions on /etc/group :O
<EriC^^> AcidRain2012, actually it's not
<AcidRain2012> EriC^^: what is it?
<lotuspsychje> Lyze: wb
<Lyze> good evening guys ;)
<EriC^^> AcidRain2012, nless you're talking about sudors
<AcidRain2012> yes right right
<AcidRain2012> sry
<Lyze> lotuspsychje: :)
<AcidRain2012> EriC^^: hmmm.... seems to be a KDE issue only. how can i fully remove KDE and all configurations
<AcidRain2012> sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename   ?
<carter1> that should do it
<AcidRain2012> lol. it thinks that KDE isnt even installed
<AcidRain2012> gave me error "we thought the uid was 0 but its rly 1000"
<EriC^^> AcidRain2012, sudo apt-get purge <package>
<AcidRain2012> k, reinstalling now
<k1l_> Pratik151: ?
<AcidRain2012> see what type of hax we can cook up
<EriC^^> AcidRain2012, that's an odd error msg :D
<xeon123> When I start the ubuntu, my interfaces start from eth3. What file I should clean so that my interfaces start in eth0?
<daftykins> a clean install by the sounds of it ;)
<carter1> heh
<AcidRain2012> expected windows user idea
<Pratik151> k1l_ : sorry for the delay i will do it just now. sorry, i will ping u after its done
<AcidRain2012> its fixed
<AcidRain2012> :D
<Pratik151> k1l_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568657/
<d4r3topk> Hey. Can someone help me with apt-get installation. apt-get package just dissappeared, and I am looking for a way to download it manually(because I dont have apt-get anymore)
<isthisreallife> how can i find path of libgeos_c.so
<isthisreallife> dont know where it is
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: use the 'whereis' command
<EriC^^> isthisreallife, or locate
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje, :P as usual
<LeartS> Hi guys! I have a strange problem: I booted up Ubuntu (using it on this pc since I first bough it) and I don't have a cursor. Everything works except for no mouse
<isthisreallife> thanks
<LeartS> clicks don't work, so it's not just invisible
<EriC^^> d4r3topk, are you sure you dont have the package installed?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: :p
<k1l_> Pratik151: do you have some PPAs enabled?
<EriC^^> d4r3topk, type dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /^apt$/'
<d4r3topk> EriC^^: locate apt-get should give usr/bin/, but it doesnt give that anymore
<Pratik151> k1l_ : dont know about PPAS , Sorry i am new to ubuntu
<k1l_> Pratik151: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<EriC^^> d4r3topk, does it return anything?
<d4r3topk> rc  apt                                                   1.0.1ubuntu2                                        amd64        commandline package manager
<d4r3topk> amd64 from next line
<EriC^^> d4r3topk, ok i guess it's removed but the config files are still there
<d4r3topk> any suggestions?
<EriC^^> maybe use dpkg to install it
<EriC^^> download the .deb and use dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<Pratik151> k1l_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568694/
<d4r3topk> EriC^^: I've been looking for it from quite a long time. Can you please guide me somewhere?
<d4r3topk> EriC^^: Or tell me the link if you can?
<EriC^^> d4r3topk, which ubuntu do you have?
<d4r3topk> 14.04
<carter1> so, I have an mdadm RAID 10 server that did a hard shut down over the weekend because of a combination of a power failure and my UPS failed (grrrr)
<d4r3topk> EriC^^: ^^
<carter1> one of the harddrives will not mount anymore
<carter1> so I just started it w/o the disc and added in my spare
<carter1> and it's copying over
<carter1> but, I'm a little confused about how to check on a disc when that happens
<EriC^^> d4r3topk, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.0.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<k1l_> Pratik151: "sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa-dev"
<carter1> like, how do I check for bad sectors
<carter1> since e2fsck is just for ext2-4, right?
<nicomachus> hey guys, any reason I would wanna consider upgrading to 14.10?
<nicomachus> Can I expect increased stability, or less since it's not LTS?
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, less commitment to stability compared to LTS
<k1l_> nicomachus: do you want to upgrade every 6 months?
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, absent a compelling need, I'd suggest LTS only.  bleeding edges are bloody and I get along just fine with upgrading at every LTS.1 release.
<nicomachus> Ok. Just wanted to get an opinion. Logged into my home computer via SSH and it asked if I wanted to upgrade to 14.10. Not sure why it waited until just now to ask... but whatevs.
<d4r3topk> EriC^^: Worked like a charm. Thanks a lot.
<EriC^^> d4r3topk, no problem
<nicomachus> I'll stick with the LTS. The PC in questions is rather old and stability is the highest priority.
<nicomachus> Finally got some kernel issues figured out this weekend.
<quants> how do i convert a lubuntu download into a boot disk to intsal on a windows system?
<nicomachus> !remmina
<SchrodingersScat> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<EriC^^> quants, you can use lilo on windows to create a live ub
<EriC^^> *usb
<nicomachus> Ok, so I'm connected to my home PC right now via SSH, but how can get a remote desktop view?
<nicomachus> Is remmina still installed by default?
<EriC^^> nicomachus, ssh -X
<SchrodingersScat> !info remmina | nicomachus
<bazhang> !info remmina
<ubottu> nicomachus: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 117 kB, installed size 415 kB
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> :|
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: optional
<nicomachus> EriC^^: what is -X?
<quants> eric sorry i got booted off.  i want to set it up on my laptop. its running 14.04.
<EriC^^> nicomachus, X forwarding
<EriC^^> quants, ok, np you can use unetbootin or dd in the terminal
<quants> eric whats the softwere to make the download live?
<nicomachus> but what is X11 forwarding?
<EriC^^> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX  get the sdX part using lsblk )
<quants> eric im new, whats the code to use in the terminal?
<EriC^^> nicomachus, it allows your home computer to communicate with the Xserver on your pc and put the gui there
<EriC^^> quants, the dd command is the above one, if you want you could download unetbootin , sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Jona995> iam using ubuntu OS and i have problem in GUI i can't even find taskbar and file explorer
<EriC^^> Jona995, you mean the left laucher?
<EriC^^> *launcher
<quants> eric thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<Jona995> EriC^^ i can't even see left laucher
<EriC^^> Jona995, try the guest account and see if it works first
<Jona995> all i see is blank desktop
<EriC^^> Jona995, also, you might have it hidden, try putting the mouse in the left area
<EriC^^> Jona995, no clock and stuff at the top?
<Jona995> EriC^^ : i try to log in from guest but i face the same problem
<EriC^^> Jona995, ok try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Jona995> EriC^^ : there's nothing at the top
<rodd> is it possible to upgrade a ubuntu server 10.10 to 14.x?
<Jona995> EriC^^ : i can't even find or how to open a terminal
<EriC^^> rodd, yeah but it's way easier to just clean install
<EriC^^> Jona995, press ctrl+alt+f1 , type sudo service lightdm restart
<rodd> EriC^^: right thx
<EriC^^> Jona995, go back to ctrl+alt+f1, and type sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Jona995> EriC^^ : so what's the work for this command "sudo service lightdm restart"
<ElyasSaeed> Hello all, I want some help
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | ElyasSaeed
<ubottu> ElyasSaeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> Jona995, it's not really necessary, just to quit your ubuntu session before reinstalling
<EriC^^> i dont think it matters though
<ElyasSaeed> thanks ubottu and Schrodingers, i dont use irc that much
<carter1> ubottu is a bot ElyasSaeed
<ubottu> carter1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carter1> heh
<Jona995> EriC^^ : i try to restart my PC and log in back and it have the same problem
<ElyasSaeed> !ask How can I downgrade to 14.04 lts? I am using 14.10... Or is there 14.10 LTS?
<ubottu> ElyasSaeed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> Jona995, did you try to reinstall unity?
<EriC^^> ElyasSaeed, there's no command or easy way for that
<carter1> 14.10 is not LTS
<carter1> the best way is a clean install
<ElyasSaeed> ok...
<ElyasSaeed> so will I install the iso for 14..04 lts and install it again
 * carter1 nods
<EriC^^> yeah, just backup your stuff and app list and reinstall
<leetking> so good!
<carter1> just make sure you back up any files
<Jona995> EriC^^ : how can i reinstall unity while i have no access to any tool in ubuntu ?!
<EriC^^> Jona995, ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> that will give you terminal
<EriC^^> *a terminal
<leetking> yes
<ElyasSaeed> there is an option to install without resetting (after the installer detects the OS), does it work nicely?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: does ssh -X require some configuring beforehand? this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/ZSmEurr7
<EriC^^> ElyasSaeed, no, that's actually a bug that could wipe at your whole hdd i think
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: you would still need the rest of the ssh command to connect, just add the -X before your username@machineaddress part
<nicomachus> even if I'm already connected?
<yogg> Hi
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: don't think you can do it mid-connection, afaik
<ElyasSaeed> iDC, i am new to ubuntu and installed it yesterday, you are so helpful people, thanks
 * lotuspsychje grabs the ubuntu cookie box
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: I gotcha. I still just get a command line though.
<Pratik151> k1l_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568870/
<EriC^^> ElyasSaeed, that's great, no problem
<ElyasSaeed> thanks all
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: right, but if you start something with a gui then it should pop up, or you may have to set a display/something else.
<Jona995> i can't connect myself to Freenode via Tor
<nicomachus> Ah, I see. Cool.
<k1l_> Pratik151: "sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa-dev"
<nicomachus> Jona995: Gotta register SASL
<Jona995> sure i did
<Jona995> i already registered with SASL before
<nicomachus> Jona995: this isn't really topical for #ubuntu, but you have to set up auto-SASL login in your client
<nicomachus> wow, the GUI isn't very responsive... super slow.
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: wifi problems solved mate?
<New_User_Ubuntu> Dear All,
<New_User_Ubuntu> having issues with Name resolution
<Pratik151> k1l_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568904/
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: it has to send all that over the network, you could try a vnc, which i think your remmnia thing was, but can run into the same problem.  long-term it's better to use cli tools, but that's my opinion.
<New_User_Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568907/
<New_User_Ubuntu> this is the error message
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje> Oh happy to know you're alive x) No they're not... I sent you the logs on paste ubuntu last time but you where gone
<nicomachus> SchrodingersScat: I'm an idiot. First program I tried to load up was the one that holds my 150 gb music library.
<k1l_> Pratik151: "sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa-drivers"
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: yes sorry bout that, support has to sleep also sometimes :p
<k1l_> Pratik151: we need to find the end of that path where it says why its blocking
<Pratik151> ok
<yogg> I have a apt-get repo over apache. Now I wan't to use https with an self signed certificate. I tired this: http://pastebin.com/E1vDn8kk      but it does not work :(  (ubuntu 12.04 Server)
<sudormrf> yogg, that question is better suited in #ubuntu-server
<yogg> sudormrf: ok thx
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | New_User_Ubuntu
<ubottu> New_User_Ubuntu: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje>  I don't mind, it bothered me so I took a CPL to avoid problems till my wireless adapter is in that state
<Pratik151> k1l_ : that was the end i guess that command is executing . so what should i do after it gets done
<k1l_> Pratik151: then try sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa-dev
<wesley9946> does anyone know why only VGA is being detected when on DVI? on nomodeset atm
<wesley9946> intel 945GM, using i915 driver
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: that was an atheros right?
<ElyasSaeed> I have an update for you, I am now torrenting 14.04.2 lts, thanks for the tips!
<Jona995> p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion and lgttsalmpw3qo4no.onion address not workany more
<lotuspsychje> ElyasSaeed: good luck with it!
<bazhang> Jona995, ask #freenode about that
<Lunatic> Hmmm yes I think that's an atheros right, why? any bug reported about that? because I also had wireless issues when I was under W7
<New_User_Ubuntu> lotuspsychje: ubottu :http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568945/
<New_User_Ubuntu> i have did it
<New_User_Ubuntu> no luck
<vinod777> hi
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: well atheros and broadcom arent the best chipsets to have on ubuntu, but you can try different firmwares and such
<vinod777> I have AMD a8 APU 6410 with AMD R5 integrated and Radeon HD8570M 2GB
<vinod777> whcih driver I have to download from AMD
<vinod777> R5 series or HD 8xxxm series?
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: mostly ubuntu will choose best driver for your card
<Pratik151> k1l_ : ok that is also getting executed :) and then ?
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: you can check active driver with sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: after driver=
<k1l_> Pratik151: sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa-dev
<vinod777> i installed fglrx-updates
<vinod777> but the gpu temp is around 55 deg
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: you can check 'additional drivers' section to see the list
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje> Yes when I instaled xubuntu on a friend's PC not long ago, there waas no wifi, so I checked up the internet, and saw broadcom etc etc so installed firmware-something.?.? and it worked, should I check for my atheros too?
<nicomachus> vinod777: I have had more trouble with AMD drivers and ubuntu that with anything else related to computers ever.
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | Lunatic yes, read here mate
<vinod777> i have installed from additional drivers section
<ubottu> Lunatic yes, read here mate: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k1l_> Pratik151: when that installs, you can try your first command again that did that error and then carry on
<wesley9946> bump
<Pratik151> k1l_ : Thank you so much dude :) .My command worked :)
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: can you remember wich driver was installed by default on ubuntu?
<Pratik151> k1l_ : thank you, you fixed my problem great :)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<k1l_> :)
<Pratik151> !cookie k1l_
<vinod777> now i selected the default xorg opensource one
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu always chooses the open source driver by default.
<nicomachus> It's the .xorg
<Pratik151> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: and did it not work better for you?
<bryan> how to open ubuntu restricted extras
<sudormrf> !cookie | SchrodingersScat
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje> thanks, I give news if it works, and if it don't too obviously
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: good luck! maybe also check atheros website for linux drivers maybe
<vinod777> every thing is working perfectly,  I installed fglrx-updates and even switched between the integrated and discrete gpus
<wesley9946> does anyone know why only VGA is being detected when on DVI? on nomodeset atm
<wesley9946> intel 945GM, using i915 driver
<vinod777> the problem is the temperature
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje> you're right, I will
<New_User_Ubuntu> any help on the DNS issue please
<Lunatic> thanks BTW
<nicomachus> !patience | New_User_Ubuntu
<Pratik151> k1l_ : I searched that problem for long time on google tried many things but at last joining this IRC and finding you was great :)
<ubottu> New_User_Ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<VonGuardian> hi there
<VonGuardian> i found this bug report: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203814
<New_User_Ubuntu> :) okie thanks
<wesley9946> New_User_Ubuntu: set your DNS servers to 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<VonGuardian> and i am experiencing EXACTLY this problem
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: does gpu temp warmup on both drivers the same?
<VonGuardian> i have reformated, reinstalled, same problem
<sweb> how can i change ttf metadata in cli
<VonGuardian> keyboard throws random letter onto the screen, and does so only at random times and must be restarted
<VonGuardian> anyone ever seen this issue?
<nicomachus> VonGuardian: you've tried a different keyboard?
<New_User_Ubuntu> wesley9946: its a internal DNS server which i am pointing to
<vinod777> i checked on fglrx driver using aticonfig --odg
<vinod777> I dont know how to check the temp on xorg driver
<nicomachus> vinod777: you can't on the xorg driver, AFAIK
<VonGuardian> this issue too http://askubuntu.com/questions/526066/random-character-input-starts-after-typing-during-short-freezes
<VonGuardian> nicomachus: yes
<nicomachus> unless you find a 3rd party GPU monitor
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: maybe psensor can show you stuff?
<VonGuardian> i could not replicate with another keyboard
<wesley9946> New_User_Ubuntu: within your network?
<VonGuardian> it's defintiely a software bug. I was on 12.10 for 2 years no issue, i upgraded to 14.10 and this began
<nicomachus> VonGuardian: you could not replicate with another keyboard, meaning that another keyboard worked just fine?
<VonGuardian> and then up reformatted and reinstalled
<New_User_Ubuntu> yes sir
<VonGuardian> they other keyboard worked fine
<nicomachus> then it's your keyboard that's bad.
<kurkale6ka> Hi, I am using lightdm and for some reason it interfears with my trying to use zsh as a default shell. I used chsh and I can see zsh is my default shell if I login via console. However, if I use lightdm, then bash is kept
<nicomachus> get a new keyboard.
<VonGuardian> i even found this type of bug reported by debian and arch users
<VonGuardian> i cannot get a new keyboard it is a laptop
<Lunatic> Oh there is something else, can I update my OS to 64 bits without reinstall the OS?
<VonGuardian> trust me this is 100% a software issue, not a hardware issue
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: better reinstall clean 64bit mate
<VonGuardian> i guarantee it. if it was a hardware issue, ti would not be happening compltely at random.
<nicomachus> VonGuardian: I wanna believe you, but it absolutely 100% sounds like a hardware issue.
<VonGuardian> i'll be working for hours, then suddenly, typing makes me sound like i'm insane, sticking "r" into everything
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje> that's what I tough... It's on the to do list
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: i reccomend 14.04.2 64bit then with internet cable + updates enabled during setup
<VonGuardian> nicomachus: i understand, but i have found this issue reported elsewhere
<VonGuardian> it is not hardware
<VonGuardian> i am typing on the keyboard right now
<VonGuardian> it's fine
<vinod777> psensor dont retrive amd temp
<nicomachus> and the replies all say "it's your keyboard"...
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: maybe with eth cable, your atheros driver will work better?
<VonGuardian> yeah and the guys keep saying that doesnt change things
<VonGuardian> http://www.tomsguide.com/forum/72971-35-keyboard-types-wrong-characters
<LocusAsaf> when I open up settings/display and alter my settings, what's actually going on behind the scenes to adjust my display settings?
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje> With ethernet cable everything works perfectly, can you tell me how to find what is my wireless adapter model?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: sudo lshw -C network
<dfib> so what is yalls idea for backup solutions for both documents(easy access/small) and video(long term/large)
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje> thanks
<nicomachus> VonGuardian: that link was a NumLock issue. I am still convinced its a hardware issue.
<lotuspsychje> dfib: an external hd :p
<vinod777> i will install the radeon hd driver from amd
<dfib> multi solutions may be required. but i think dropbox for the documents. but how do i store 3tb of videos?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | dfib
<ubottu> dfib: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vinod777> but i was unsure of choosing bw R5 or HD8xxxm series
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: thats not certain gpu will be cooler with that driver
<dfib> well i wasnt sure if anyones used aws or knows of a cheaper solution. i just want something offsite
<dfib> but im looking into it now
<vinod777> iam downloading the HD driver
<vinod777> the integrated one is R5
<carter1> dfib, i use rdiff-backup to a remote site NAS
<carter1> for documents it's a good solution since it keeps a delta of the file
<carter1> so you can restore to a certain point in the document's history
<dfib> version control would be awesome. ill look into that
<vinod777> lspci shows only R5
<vinod777> but amd has R5 2xx series
<jpds> carter1: I discovered a really bad thing about rdiff-backup the other day.
<carter1> oh?
<sudormrf> I use duplicity
<dfib> (oh. look. this is why i ask jpds. i dont wanna get stuck with bad things haha)
<jpds> carter1: If you're midway through a backup and your connection fails, it'll start the backup again from the beginning.
<vinod777> I feel like gpu i cooler on xorg driver
<dfib> oh, well, i suppose that would be most backup solutions. is this restart all files? or the file its currently on?)
<carter1> ah, yeah, it does do that
<jpds> carter1 / dfib: Of the alternatives, I think rsnapshot doesn't have the issue.
<carter1> not a problem in my situation, but yeah dfib should be aware of that
<carter1> i have a dedicated fiberline to my remote site xD
<jpds> Haven't actually tried rsnapshot myself though.
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: you have cool n quiet enabled in bios?
<sudormrf> dfib, although given the amount of storage you require, finding "cheap" is not going to be that easy afaik.
<dfib> np jpds. just need software names to research
<vinod777> thats the best thing,.. my hp latptop has only boot settings in BIOS
<vinod777> no other settings are available
<dfib> well, thats why i need two storage solutions. large long term, and then easy document small storage
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: did you try F10 or F12
<jpds> dfib: Amanda, Bacula, backuppc, dulicity, rdiff-backup, rsnapshot.
<sudormrf> dfib, sorry I was just focusing on the larger storage bit.
<vinod777> F10
<sudormrf> dfib, is this videos directory mostly static?
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: some hp's have hidden bios
<vinod777> ok i will check
<dfib> i might use rdiff/dropbox for docs. and the video/images/iso/backups would be mostly static
<SomeT> hey my friend is trying to install ubuntu via windows 7 on a dell inspiron on some software called virtual box
<alchemistswl> Hallo there. I have a problem regarding permissions and apache2. I set the www-data folder to /mnt/hdd/httpd and added myself to the www-data group. Everytime I upload a picture from my user, it's permission denied. I have set permissions for read/write too, didn't help much. Tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19898/whats-the-simplest-way-to-edit-and-add-files-to-var-www
<SomeT> he gets it running but stuff dissapears etccc...
<dfib> ill have a local copy. i just want offsite for disaster recovery. my 3tb harddrives are finnicy at best
<lotuspsychje> vinod777: maybe this can also help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132433/how-can-i-see-the-gpu-temperture-of-my-ati-graphics-card
<SomeT> the os fails after a while
<SomeT> is thhis a driver issue?
<SomeT> if so how can I fix
<vinod777> ok
<sudormrf> dfib, hmm.  any way you could setup a NAS at a friends house or something?
<vinod777> thanks
<jpds> alchemistswl: Other will need read access on the file and execute on the folder.
<specing> Where did vim go?
<carter1> if you have a friend with a tape drive, that would be pretty cheap too
<carter1> not worth the investment for 3 T though
<lotuspsychje> alchemistswl: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can help a hand?
<specing> "dpkg -L vim" only lists /usr/bin/vim.basic
<sudormrf> dfib, from a cost standpoint that would be the cheapest route.
<specing> Why is there only basic vim?
<carter1> wait, you probably don't have the connectors for most tape drives, derp
<specing> Where did the full vim go?
<alchemistswl> jpds: sudo adduser <username> www-data; sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /mnt/hdd/httpd; sudo chmod -R g+rw /mnt/hdd/httpd I tried
<dfib> well, ive gone through 4 3tb harddrives in the past 5 years and they keep dying. the hdd just doesnt stand up for long. so after 400$ im looking at maybe finding ofsite with aws if its cheap (~$20 month)
<carter1> dfib, buy better quality drives
<lotuspsychje> dfib: maybe check cloning on ubuntu
<dfib> carter1: lol. probably.
<specing> dfib: look at backblaze data, 3Tb drives are notoriously POS
<carter1> i'm serious
<carter1> you might consider getting 4 2 tb w/d reds and running them in raid if you're failing that often too
<dfib> http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Expansion-Desktop-External-STBV3000100/dp/B00834SJU8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1425916763&sr=8-4&keywords=3tb
<lotuspsychje> dfib: stick to ubuntu support please
<dfib> your probably right. raid would be a good local idea
<dfib> oh, my bad. your right lotuspsychje. sorry
<dfib> i got what i need. thanks guys! ill look into rsnapshot
<lotuspsychje> dfib: good luck with it
<specing> Does anyone know where to get full vim on utopic? dpkg -L vim lists only vim.basic...
<Lunatic> How do I get info on my PC's bios?
<LoRez> specing: try apt-cache search vim
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: what kind of info your looking for exactly?
<Lunatic> If my PC is an x51 or an x51 R2
<specing> LoRez: I did...
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: sudo dmidecode -t 0
<specing> LoRez: there is no "vim-full" or anything similar
<Lunatic> thanxs
<carter1> are you looking for like a gui vim LoRez/
<LoRez> carter1: I'm not looking for anything.
<Pici> specing: I'm pretty sure its just the vim package now, not vim-full
<carter1> i'm sorry LoRez, I meant specing
<specing> LoRez: carter1 Pici:https://paste.debian.net/160394/
<Lunatic> Okay, it's not precised, but I found the version, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: for cpu socket: sudo dmidecode -t 4
<singam> Hello i cant get my bluetooth working
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | singam
<ubottu> singam: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<singam> no it says bluetooth adapter not found
<singam> then i installed ralink 3290 drivers for bluetooth
<singam> couldnt compile so i compiled a patched ralink driver
<RobbGG> Right, I have directory /path/to/dir containing executable file execfile. I have added /path/to/dir to my $PATH variable and re-started my shell, when I try to run execfile I am getting "No such file or directory" errors. Can anyone suggest reasons for this to happen?
<singam> now bluetooth adapter works but cannot pair with any phone
<singam> RobbGG did you do chmod +x ?
<Pici> specing: That is the normal vim. vim.tiny is the one you don't want.
<specing> Pici: it is not normal
<Pici> specing: Whats missing?
<specing> It is not even remotely normal
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje> I have a bad news, I can't upgrade to 3.5GHz CPU :c but that's not a problem for now, What I was looking for is the name of the PC, Alienware X51 or Alienware X51 R2
<singam> can anyone help me with bluetooth ?
<specing> Pici: it suddently decides not to obey my commands (simple stuff like arrow left/right, insert) anymore
<specing> Pici: randomly switches insert/replace
<specing> weird all around
<RobbGG> singam: Yep, to all directorys leading up to it and to the exec file it'self
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: man dmidecode and check code for motherboard
<cfhowlett> !django | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<specing> Pici: there are no colours... at all.
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje>  yes I should be there thanks
<specing> Pici: only normal and extra white
<zhan_> what disk format ubuntu needs
<specing> Pici: pressing END on the keyboard is converting characters to upper case. WTF
<ntsp> zhan_ the standard is ext4
<zhan_> can i make that format in windows?
<specing> Pici: delete is converting them to lower case
<specing> vim.basic is junk
<ntsp> zhan_ from standard windows no, some programs may be able to. If you want a USB drive that works in both windows and linux FAT(which you can make in windows( works in 99% of the systems
<specing> lets see what vim.tiny does
 * ntsp likes vim.basic
 * ntsp also likes vi
<zhan_> ntsp: what program?
<ntsp> zhan_ no idea, havent used windows in years, if you want to transfer files simply use FAT
<lotuspsychje> !info vim-gtk | specing
<ubottu> specing: vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 1096 kB, installed size 2746 kB
<specing> ntsp: 'vi' has the same problem
<specing> lotuspsychje: There is no GUI
<lasko> vim-nox
<zhan_> ntsp: I just run ubuntu in virtual machine from a install disk, it didn't let me make a smaller partition inside of complete HD
<specing> I have been using vim for 15 years and I can't even escape this thing!
<Lachezar> Hey all. For some time now I've been unable to open URLs in Xubuntu from various places. Can't open URLs from Thunderbird or the Console. However "xdg-open http://ubuntu.com/" works.
<lasko> !xubuntu | Lachezar
<ubottu> Lachezar: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ntsp> zhan_ is there enough space on the disk? (obvious first question)
<lasko> !info vim-nox
<ubottu> vim-nox (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with scripting languages support. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 985 kB, installed size 2426 kB
<lasko> Thats what I've always installed and no issues.
<specing> lasko: will try that, too
<zhan_> ntsp: yes
<specing> lasko: nope, same thing
<lasko> specing: Are you executing it as vim.nox  or just typing vim?
<specing> lasko: currently as vim.nox
<carter1> i'm just going to ask one time and try to do so more clearly: does anyone know a reason why the partition table on a drive won't mount when i can see the drive and see the partition table and everything looks fine?
<lasko> specing: Interesting issue you have lol
<lasko> carter1: What errors are you seeing when you attempt to mount?
<carter1> it's part of a raid
<carter1> it's /dev/sdd
<carter1> and for some reason, the raid autodected partition, /dev/sdd1 never loaded
<carter1> just the /dev/sdd
<specing> lasko: input is lagging by 3s
<carter1> so my raid partition just carried on without it
<lasko> carter1: Please try to put everything on one line as much as possibl to prevent people from having to read through multiple lines.
<carter1> hrm, okay, sorry about that
<lasko> Unfortunately I don't know enough about raid in an ubuntu environment to help carter1 but perhaps someone else will know.
<ablegreen_w> If I type 'date' in a terminal I get the local time. If I move my laptop to a different timezone does Ubuntu automatically adjust it correctly? How does Ubuntu do this?
<lasko> specing: Like -- hitting any key is delayed?
<carter1> so I listed the partition table of /dev/sdd using fdisk, and it looks good, and smartctl -a /dev/sdd looks good
<carter1> i don't think it's a raid issue lasko, i think it's just the partition table for the drive didn't load on boot, and so the raid couldn't see it
<specing> lasko: it seems so, but the delay increases the more keys I press
<lasko> ablegreen_w: You can utilize the command  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata   to readjust your timezone data
<lasko> specing: lol thats just weird.. umm... Is your cpu pegged or low memory by chance?
<ablegreen_w> lasko: How does it work?
<lasko> ablegreen_w: I'm not sure I understand your question. How does what work? The command, or timezones? hehe
<tos-1> ablegreen_w: You can also set the environment variable TZ. See `man date` for further details.
<specing> lasko: it is pegged on one of two cores, but the main GUI is very responsive
<oqoc> hello everyone, my downloads are ridiculously slow (a 900mb iso download taking ages)..what can be the reason?
<lasko> If you move to another timezone you can click on the Time widget (top right corner) and select Time and Date Settings. From there you can select your region... or you can do it from the command line as I stated
<ablegreen_w> Is there a way to do it automatically?
<ablegreen_w> Just curious how OS's do this
<k1l_> oqoc: server /isp is slow?
<lasko> ablegreen_w: Yes, in that same widget there is a radio box to select to do it automatically.
<specing> lasko: there is more than enough RAM left
<oqoc> k1l_ but I dont have the same problem on another computer connected to the same router
<ablegreen_w> Does it access the internet or something? Uses your IP address?
<bios_> Hi guys
<lasko> ablegreen_w: Also It uses geolocation data from various sources, such as IP location, and ASN owner.
<bios_> i have a question
<lasko> !ask | bios
<ubottu> bios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ablegreen_w> lasko: Got it, thanks.
<k1l_> oqoc: same exact download server?
<dopie> Hey all Im having a problem installing CMake for VIM I dont know what the hell is going on and here is the error im getting
<oqoc> k1l_ it was the same download link, therefore i think so..I will try another download
<k1l_> oqoc: some servers have load balancer which use different mirrors then
<bios_> yesterday i've installed Ubuntu 14.04.2... the result is very bad
<dopie> Im on 14.04 32bit version ubuntu
<bios_> Software Center buggy, and the graphics in general too
<dopie> https://gist.github.com/staycreativedesign/daba4ec0146fe80846ff
<oqoc> k1L_ but isnt it too much to need over 30 min. for a 900mb download, even in that case?
<bios_> someone else happens??
<k1l_> oqoc: well, depends on your speed at all.
<lasko> bios_: You need to be more specific on the issues. In order for us to help you. What specific buggyness is happening, and what specific Graphic problems are happening.
<oqoc> I have a generally good connection
<cfhowlett> bios_, pictures help too
<cfhowlett> !details | bios_
<ubottu> bios_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lasko> dopie: In the error message it states "No pre-built Clang 3.6 binaries for 32 bit linux" and that you'll have to compile Clang 3.6 from source.
<lasko> So the answer is to compile it from source hehe
<bios_> open Software Center to install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and the windows is set black.... and not respond. Later, i have open a nautilus and the screen the fonts disappears.
<xperia> Hi all. I have a Problem with Oculus Rift and Ubuntu 14.10. I installed the latest SDK from Oculus Rift in Ubuntu but everytime i start a Virtual Reality Game the Video is 90 Wrong rotated. How can i fix this Screen Rotation Problem in Ubuntu with Oculus Rift ?
<dopie> lasko, ok im a bit of noob can you help me out on compile it from source means??? I think i've compiled it from source a couple of times but maybe I dont know what the hell I am doing...
<carter1> xperia, you might have more luck on an oculus rift-specific help area
<jhutchins> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<lasko> !compile | dopie: It means you'll download the source code for Clang3.6 and configure/make
<oqoc> and also I have fast connection without this download. only when I start downloading it slows down the rest, too
<ubottu> dopie: It means you'll download the source code for Clang3.6 and configure/make: please see above
<dopie> lasko, thank you very much
<Lunatic> Any idea how to manage LED under ubuntu?
<lasko> dopie: What is it you are trying to do currently?
<dopie> i am trying to install something for vim
<dopie> and it needs cmake as a requirement
<bios_> :(
<dopie> and it needs to be 32 bit
<lasko> dopie: And sudo apt-get install cmake       doesn't meet that requirement?
<dopie> no
<dopie> i think it installs the 64 bit version
<lasko> dopie: And your system is a 32bit arch?
<dopie> yeah
<Wiki> hi~
<Wiki> i'm wiki
<sweb> is there any good cli tools for clear all meta data of TTF files ?
<Guest22483> but I am not a roo=bot
<lasko> Doesn't apt-get install based upon your system architecture though?
<carter1> yeah, unless the sources were incorrect
<k1l_> ubuntu uses multiarch. it can install 32bit stuff on 64bit system.
<k1l_> but the user is not using the ubuntu repo, is he? i thought he was compiling stuff
<lasko> k1l_: Well thats why I was confused. If he just installs cmake through apt-get it should be i386 since his system install is 32bit
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> dopie: so what did you do so far?
<dopie> k1l_, Asandari  I have to currently go out but I will be back on to figure this out thank you veyr much for reaching ou and helping or at least directing this noob where to go
<k1l_> "./install.sh --clang-completer"
<k1l_> dopie: so get a depencie list from that software you want to install and make sure you got all that installed
<RobbGG> Anyone know why make might not be able to find a compiler specified in my PATH environment variable^
<bazhang> RobbGG, got build-essential installed?
<RobbGG> bazhang: Yep, it's a toolchain that I've just build with crosstool-ng, I can run it manually from the command line but make complains about not being able to find it when I try to build a project
<davidfetter_fbn> hello
<jhutchins> RobbGG: The configure script is often used to locate things like that.
<davidfetter_fbn> is there a way to diff a package as installed vs. any hand modifications done to files in it?
<RobbGG> jhutchins: configure script?
<gezmobile> RobGG sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jhutchins> RobbGG: The compiler is probably relying on a config file rather than the local environment.
<RobbGG> jhutchins: The makefile I'm trying to use specifies the following lines 	CC	  := arm-unknown-linux-gnu-g++ 	LD	  := arm-unknown-linux-gnu-g++ 	STRIP := arm-unknown-linux-gnu-strip
<RobbGG> all of these I can run from the shell manually, however when I try to run make it gives the error make: arm-unknown-linux-gnu-g++: Command not found
<jhutchins> RobbGG: So use the full path.
<davidfetter_fbn> hello?
<jhutchins> davidfetter_fbn: Not really.
<davidfetter_fbn> jhutchins, how about extracting a package to a separate root and diffing that?
<jhutchins> davidfetter_fbn: Yes, and if the files are created by the install scripts you can read those and determine how they were originally.
<NetCatty> hi
<davidfetter_fbn> jhutchins, ok, how do i do that extracting? i happen to know which files i want to look at first, if that helps
 * davidfetter_fbn somewhat new to the debuntu-sphere
<oshekfeh> Hello, I am facig the following problem when I type sudo apt-get install build-essential http://justpaste.it/juk9
<oshekfeh> Can you help me, I am not that deep man on Ubuntu
<davidfetter_fbn> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-download-and-extract-a-deb-package-on-ubuntu-or-debian-linux/ <-- trying this...
<k1l_> oshekfeh: what ubuntu is that exactly? and do you have 3rd party PPAs enabled?
<jhutchins> davidfetter_fbn: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=60431
<davidfetter_fbn> jhutchins, thanks :)
<oshekfeh> k1l_: I am using the native ubuntu server 64 bit 12.04.5 TLS without enabling anyting
<k1l_> oshekfeh: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<lyze> Hello again :)
<oshekfeh> k1l_: Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<carter1> run apt-get check
<Lunatic> Anyone know how can I manage LEDs on my PC, I have RGB led connected to something looking like an half JTAG connectic, 5 pins
<carter1> i don't think it will help, but it can't hurt
<k1l_> oshekfeh: "apt-cache policy gcc"
<OerHeks> oakridge, did you update first, before installing?
<oshekfeh> K1l_: gcc:
<oshekfeh>   Installed: (none)
<oshekfeh>   Candidate: (none)
<oshekfeh>   Version table:
<OerHeks> sorry oakridge, was for oshekfeh ^^
<k1l_> oshekfeh: please use pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | oshekfeh
<ubottu> oshekfeh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lyze> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<oshekfeh> OerHeks: I updated already
<lyze> :O thats nice
<k1l_> oshekfeh: please put a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" there too
<oshekfeh> k1l_: http://jpst.it/xeoS
<k1l_> oshekfeh: please run "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy gcc"
<oshekfeh> k1l_: I did that, then?
<k1l_> please show in a pastebin
<oshekfeh> k1l_: http://jpst.it/xepc
<k1l_> oshekfeh: "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists"
<k1l_> oshekfeh: then "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<oshekfeh> k1l_: done
<k1l_> please show in pastebin. details on output matter
<k1l_> oshekfeh: if everything is fine now: sudo apt-get install build-essential         should work now
<amed> software to voice recognition in ubuntu, in spanish?
<oshekfeh> k1l_: Its under installation now, many many MANY thanks
<k1l_> oshekfeh: the output from the apt-get update said it had some missmatch on the packages list and therefor didnt use the latest one (in your case none at all) so it couldnt find any packages. just keep in mind that error messages on linux tell whats going on in most cases.
<oshekfeh> k1l_: You mean the last two commands removing the packages list and build new list , yes?
<DovakinPoulet> hi guys
<isthisreallife> how can i restrict  users to their home directories only?
<cfhowlett> isthisreallife, restrict them to guest sessions
<isthisreallife> how?
<booby_tables_24> isthisreallife: dont give them admin access
<nagada> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cfhowlett> isthisreallife, set up one account for administration with strong password.  let them use the guest account.
<isthisreallife> i have create user with home directory
<isthisreallife> but this user still can change dicrectory like: cd ../etc/ for example
<isthisreallife> i want to prevent that
<EriC^> booby_tables_24: actually by default users can read other home dirs
<ntsp> isthisreallife they can see the files but not modify, why do you want to prevent reading?
<isthisreallife> yes i dont want them to see other files
<EriC^> booby_tables_24: in ubuntu
<isthisreallife> actually its debian
<cfhowlett> isthisreallife, if he's only a desktop user, he cant' change anything.  set each user's /home to be private.
<EriC^> isthisreallife: chmod 770 /home/*
<cfhowlett> and go to #debian for support.  NOT ubuntu
<isthisreallife> its debian vps
<cfhowlett> !debian | isthisreallife
<ubottu> isthisreallife: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<isthisreallife> damn
<EriC^> isthisreallife: you can also edit a confiig file so that newly created users have 770 on their home dir by default
<isthisreallife> okay ill try
<RobertLabrie> When mounting an NFS share, how do I specify a local user to "own" the files? With cifs I do: -o uid=someuser.
<lucky_to> xman
<skwishy> will ubuntu run on the new macbook pro?
<DovakinPoulet> does anyone knows steam well ?
<pbx> DovakinPoulet, ask your question with details and see what happens
<Prezident> skwishy: of course.
<DovakinPoulet> Yeah, i'll do that :)
<skwishy> Prezident: does ubunut/X know what to do with the new "Force Touch touchpad"?
<DovakinPoulet> Well, i purchased the witcher 2 on steam, but it doesn't work
<DovakinPoulet> It doesn't lauch
<pbx> DovakinPoulet, tried steam support?  you paid money after all...
<TheHonorableKitt> Hi everyone. I have a webserver on my ubuntu 14.10.1 server running apache2. I was an idiot and ran a batch script that installed httpd without realizing it until the last minute and didn't have my backups setup. Now apachectl is reading config files from httpd instead of apache2, so here's my question: I want to run apt-get del httpd, but I want to make sure I don't wipe out any dependencies apache2 needs in
<TheHonorableKitt> doing so. Any idea how I can do this right without really screwing up my server?
<DovakinPoulet> yes i did. i went to see the officla topic, but the tweak they gave didn't work
<Yuken> Literally just installed UBuntu, but can't install any packages.
<Yuken> Unable to locate package {package}\
<TheHonorableKitt> yuken: sudo apt-get install
<Yuken> TheHonorableKitt: YEs.
<TheHonorableKitt> yuken: sudo apt-get install [package name]
<Yuken> TheHonorableKitt: sudo apt-get install openbox (for example)
<bryan> Has anyone used Bleachbit and is it anygood?  thanks
<TheHonorableKitt> what's it tell you?
<Yuken> TheHonorableKitt: E: Unable to locate package openbox
<TheHonorableKitt> oh, hmmm did you mount the E drive?
<TheHonorableKitt> or which drive did the sofware install to?
<trism> Yuken: openbox is in universe, check: software-properties-gtk; and make sure it is enabled, then run: sudo apt-get update; and try again
<TheHonorableKitt> what he said ^
<Yuken> FFS I FORGOT TO UPDATE, XD
 * Yuken is stupid sometimes
 * TheHonorableKitt pats you on the back
<Yuken> Now, how do I Fix this issue? Caps Lock seems to stay on for like a second after I hit it, causing stuff like HEy.
<Yuken> IT's minor, but annoying
<TheHonorableKitt> can't help ya there
<skwishy> does linux support usb type-c?
<TheHonorableKitt> Hi everyone. I have a webserver on my ubuntu 14.10.1 server running apache2. I was an idiot and ran a batch script that installed httpd without realizing it until the last minute and didn't have my backups setup. Now apachectl is reading config files from httpd instead of apache2, so here's my question: I want to run apt-get del httpd, but I want to make sure I don't wipe out any dependencies apache2 needs in
<TheHonorableKitt> doing so. Any idea how I can do this right without really screwing up my server?
<imbezol> anyone noticed an issue with rdesktop being unusably slow?
<imbezol> it used to work fine but when i connect to a windows machine now it takes up to a minute to draw the screen
<imbezol> i can make the same connection to the remote system from my windows VM and it's super fast
<drose379> Hey guys, Im really new to linux and really dont wanna screw up my hard drive, do you reccomend just letting the ubuntu installer do the partitioning? Or  doing it manually?
<nagaozen> @drose379 doing it manually
<drose379> How come?
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | drose379
<ubottu> drose379: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<drose379> If I let the installer do it I can still change the size for windows and linux, right?
<dethos> hello, there is any way that i can setup an ad-hoc network with wpa2 using my ubuntu machine? i've read this docs -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc, but the last update was in 2011 so i'm not sure they are up to date.
<geekstay> Hi everyone. When I do y=$(git branch) to get all local branch in a variable y (to iterate on after), I have all branches, but also files in the current directory. What's wrong ?
<drapslaget> @dethos Yes, shouldn't be a problem
<imbezol> geekstay: what's "branch" ?
<geekstay> imbezol: What " what's "branch" " ?
<dethos> @drapslaget tks, do you know where can i find any information about it?
<geekstay> For example, if I'm on the branch master which has a Makefile file, and I type y=$(git branch) and I iterate on with echo $y, the output is : Makefile master
<geekstay> And not only master
<drapslaget> @dethos what you just linked is accurate information. The guide is still very much accurate
<drapslaget> @dethos are you looking for more?
<drapslaget> @dethos it's a very simple process really, here's a quick guide http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-create-a-wireless-ad-hoc-network-in-ubuntu
<imbezol> geekstay: what if you do y="$(git branch)"
<dethos> @drapslaget: i asked because the document says that "WPA2 is currently not supported.", and sinse you said it shouldn't be a problem, i wanted to know if there is any place with more information about it.
<geekstay> imbezol : For example, if I'm on the branch master which has a Makefile file, and I type y=$(git branch) and I iterate on with echo $y, the output is : Makefile master
<imbezol> yes i saw that
<phryk_> hey there. I need to remove in some way the request for LVM encryption. Automating key insertion or removing encryption are both acceptable to me. Can someone help me please?
<ChristW> Anyone here with expeience with accessibility? I have Desktop Zoom turned on for one user (why doesn’t it zoom the menu and locker bar as well??) but the menu entries cannot be reached. The mouse cursor jumps aside as soon as a menu entry is touched. See a video of the behaviour here: http://dna.ik.nu/rinske/Output.mp4
<ViperXL75> good evening
<Yuken> Is it possible to use the 12.04 verison of skype on 14.04.2? There is no later verison than 12.04 available, although if I can't I can just use the universal (ie. tar) one.
<ViperXL75> I have a Raid 1 using MDADM. I'm now preparing to reinstall my machine with a newer Ubuntu version. 11 -> 14lts   How do i keep or restore my raid1 afterwards?
<drapslaget> @dethos Gotcha. Missed that
<geekstay> imbezol : I got it : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3846380/how-to-iterate-through-all-git-branches-using-bash-script.
<geekstay> So stupid...
<phryk_> ChristW, I think you have to go system -> preferences -> aspect -> character types or something similar
<ViperXL75> Or is no one using Raid anymore nowadays?
<phryk_> Yuken, you have to use at least Skype 4.3. Any version after this is fine
<dethos> drapslaget: np, thanks anyway
<ViperXL75> MDADM raid anyone?
<phryk_> ViperXL75, how are you going to upgrade?
<ViperXL75> phryk: was planning on simply do a complete clean install
<ViperXL75> have a DVD with Ubuntu burned on it.
<wxl> anyone know what one needs to do to the GRUB2 configuration to boot directly to an LVM /boot?
<phryk_> ViperXL75, Ok, keep in mind that raid volume information will be persistent in your hard drives during installation. I'm not sure if a normal version of Ubuntu has it on the install media.
<daftykins> wxl: update-grub didn't help?
<glud> hi, i'm trying to install this software: https://www.npmjs.com/package/elasticdump and i did "npm install elasticdump" fine, but when i do "./bin/elasticdump" it gives me "No such file or directory"
<tvon> Q: Setting up wordpress for a friend on 14.04, is there any opinion on installing the Ubuntu worpdress package vs installing via the wordpress.org tarball?
<tvon> For myself I'd just pull in upstream, but I'm not sure what the apt package looks like and if it would be easier to keep maintained (via system updates) or if it's woefully out of date....
<ViperXL75> phryk: Not sure what you mean with persistent raid volume information.
<phryk_> ViperXL75, I'm afraid that you have to install madm in live version, proceed with installation, than reboot in a live support, checkroot on your install and add madm on the system
<wxl> daftykins: not in my particular case where everything is all FUBARed BUT you just gave me a great idea, so thanks. i'll come back if i need more help. ☺
<phryk_> Does your DVD recognise the raid partitions in live?
<ViperXL75> oh lemme see
<ViperXL75> sec
<ChristW> phryk_: Can’t find that, at all. Are you sure it could be related?
<linusthebear> Hello, All
<phryk_> ChristW, what desktop environment are you running?
<daftykins> hi
<ChristW> Unity
<ChristW> phryk_: Unity. I used the Unity Tweak Tool to turn magnification on.
<linusthebear> I really need to add the image of my hand written signature to a multi-page pdf.  I cant seem to find an easy way to do this, surprisingly.
<phryk_> ChristW, Is there a compizconfig-setting-manager somewhere?
<ChristW> I read some pages that suggested it’s now the Unity Tweak Tool instead...
<phryk_> linusthebear, I did't get it. You need to add the image on every page?
<linusthebear> Just once, on one page.
<ChristW> And I’ve just checked that ‘compiz’ does not give me any hits.
<linusthebear> Like signing a document.
<linusthebear> but the whole document is 3 pages.
<ViperXL75> can it be that ubuntu runs its own raid controller now instead of mdadm?
<linusthebear> This is a problem because GIMP wont handle multi page pdf files
<phryk_> linusthebear,  Open page 3 with GIMP, do some copy-paste, export in PDF, than use pdftk to divide and merge pages
<linusthebear> Well, moreover, it can open the pages as layers, but not export a multi page odf
<phryk_> do not use libreoffice. use gimp
<linusthebear> pdftk - is this a CLI tool?
<phryk_> yep
<linusthebear> Hmm - yeah Ill try that.
<phryk_> your pdf will be an image and not a "true" pdf anymore
<phryk_> it means much more heavy
<linusthebear> That's a crazy workflow for many people I think.
<ViperXL75> phryk: It looks like it's not being mounted
<linusthebear> Dam Really, Wow.  Why is this such an issue?
<phryk_> ViperXL75, it's what i thought. It's not so simple indeed
<pbx> linusthebear, PDF studio is mentioned here but non-free: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software#Editors_2
<phryk_> linusthebear, well, there may be some more tools that i don't know. this is one way. you're trying to do graphical editing and it's not very easy to start
<ViperXL75> dangit
<linusthebear> Is this yet another non free file format anomaly? Whats the deal with this?  On windows theres no problem interacting with PDFs
<phryk_> ChristW, I havent forgotten you, i'm checking
<linusthebear> Thanks for your feedbacks though.
<linusthebear> Itll work this time...
<phryk_> linusthebear, thanks adobe for not supporting linux enough
<phryk_> ViperXL75, maybe you do have better to upgrade changing repos, haven't you?
<ChristW> phryk_: Thanks! It’s probaby a hard problem...
<pbx> linusthebear, this app may feel like overkill (especially if you're not running KDE) but: https://okular.kde.org
<pbx> notice the pen tools here: https://okular.kde.org/images/screenies/okular-annotations.png
<ViperXL75> I haven't upgraded for a long time indeed.
<phryk_> linusthebear, have you tried to just import that pdf with libreoffice, stick the image and print as pdf?
<ViperXL75> I did install the 'mdadm' in terminal server though
<ViperXL75> on the LIVE cd
<phryk_> ViperXL75, is a server what are talking about?
<ViperXL75> i use it as a home server. But it's just old Ubuntu11 desktop 32bit
<phryk_> It's way better to install ubuntu server edition
<phryk_> it has all you need inside
<ViperXL75> oh
<ViperXL75> But what's the catch with server editions?
<Pici> Theres no GUI on the server installs.
<ViperXL75> I have this one connected to my TV. XBMC running on it.
<phryk_> i just did a new installation with a software raid 10
<ViperXL75> oh...
<phryk_> but you have to install the entire DE and all other things
<ViperXL75> This guy is doing both filesharing in my home, downloader, Mediaplayer on TV and some other thingies
<phryk_> ViperXL75, server edition is made for you
<daftykins> ViperXL75: you really should be running LTS versions :)
<ViperXL75> daftykins: yeah... i'm a bit late to find that out
<phryk_> lol
<daftykins> phryk_: server for an XBMC/Kodi box on a TV? er, no.
<ViperXL75> Now i am sitting on 2Gb of data on my Raid1
<daftykins> ViperXL75: try out kodibuntu :)
<ViperXL75> dafty: tempting... but i prefer to do things a bit manualy for now
<phryk_> daftykins, playing with madm on a desktop install is a bit more complicated I think
<phryk_> he can mess up something
<ViperXL75> if for some reason new upgrades comes of Kodi.. i dont wanne end up having to re-install the whole machine.
<daftykins> phryk_: they are identical, aside from X being on
<ViperXL75> You have no idea how much painful it is to get all these things to work just right for me.  (I'm a bit picky)
<daftykins> ViperXL75: ok, but if you have issues getting Kodi going on a server or desktop install of 14.04 LTS, don't say i didn't tell you so :)
<daftykins> i do have an idea, but i wouldn't make the mistake of combining server + HTPC roles :)
<ViperXL75> I think i'll stick to Desktop version.
<phryk_> daftykins, are you sure on madm? He can't mount his raid on live. I think that desktop edition will not install madm on the system
<daftykins> yep, wise decision if you run Kodi direct to the TV
<ViperXL75> oh wait
<daftykins> well if your OS is installed on the RAID volume, that sounds out alarm bells to me
<ViperXL75> I did install mdadm
<BluesKaj> ViperXL75, fwiw I run kubuntu on this pc which is a media server , without server edition since I don't need it, and I just use VLC for any media playback , which works well for our needs, server edition is not really necessary for this kind of setup , if yours is similar
<ViperXL75> i just had to do a quick apt-get install of mdadm on the LiveCD
<phryk_> ViperXL75, you can install it but your system will not have it loaded. so your raid will not be recognised at boot time
<ViperXL75> My big pain is.. How do i tell MDADM to take 2 drives who used to work in Raid1 and put them back together to continue working?
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<phryk_> lol
<imbezol> ViperXL75: it'll likely do it automatically but you will have to tell it where you want to mount them
<phryk_> daftykins, this isn't the answer
<daftykins> they're helpful resources
<daftykins> am i really harming anyone by linking them? :) i don't think so.
<ViperXL75> My big question which makes me almost piss in my pants is... will MDADM format/cleanup my 2Tb of data on these drives?
<carter1> no mdadm doesn't format
<carter1> it just takes the drives and assembles them
<imbezol> ViperXL75: they have a unique identifier on the drives and when the kernel sees the identifiers it will reassemble the raid
<phryk_> ViperXL75, can you tell me your configuration please? do a lsblk on a terminal and paste it on pastebin or something similar
<ViperXL75> ...
<ViperXL75> oh... sec
<ViperXL75> hmmm... i think i need to restart it back to the old self
<ViperXL75> brb
<bitcycle> Hey all.  We built a package and placed it in a local already-working apt repository, but the package couldn't be found by apt-get until an apt-get update was performed.  Is this a known bug?
<bitcycle> in ubuntu 12.04?
<imbezol> that's expected behavior
<carter1> that's what update is for
<carter1> to update the list of packages in the repos
<bitcycle> but, I would think that if the package couldn't be found in the cache that it would check the repository.
<imbezol> no. you don't necessarily want to throw away your cache automatically
<carter1> ^
<phryk_> ViperXL75, your problem is that on desktop editions, there is no madm installed by default. so you'll have to install it manually after the installation. this means that you have to install madm on live, install the system, return on live, chroot on your existing OS, install madm and configure it
<bitcycle> not necessarily throw it away, but treat it like you might treat memcache:  get from cache if available, if not then get from db then set into cache.
<imbezol> bitcycle: there are reasons you'd want it to only work on what's in your cache
<imbezol> bitcycle: it just doesn't work like you're suggesting
<phryk_> this should work on any distribution
<bitcycle> imbezol: is there a way to tell it not to use the local cache?
<ViperXL75> I do remember in the past that I've done that already.
<ViperXL75> It's not the instalation of MDADM that scares me
<imbezol> bitcycle: yup. "apt-get update && apt-cache search package"
<phryk_> so what are you afraid of?
<ViperXL75> It's the feeling that when i tell MDADM to 'assemble' the two drives into the raid volume that it was, that it will delete the contents of the drives and gimme an empty 2Tb volume to work with
<ViperXL75> I did the lsblk by the way. Just not sure if its safe to paste it here.
<carter1> mdadm doesn't work that way
<carter1> it doesn't delete anything
<phryk_> paste on pastebin.org
<acustra_> está me lendo david?
<xubuntu> ss
<acustra_> massa né
<zhan_> hi, i installed ubuntu, now the hard disk is gone, when running from USB image it recognizes it anyway. check out bios, it doesn't recognize the HDD
<phryk_> ViperXL75, madm is just telling your system to see the drives as one. It's not madm that can erase your system. give me the output please
<ViperXL75> just in here? Paste it here?
<ViperXL75> I pasted it privately to ya.  :)
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SchrodingersScat> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<phryk_> ChristW, I really have no idea of this problem. It may be a bug
<zhan_>  hi, i installed ubuntu, now the hard disk is gone, when running from USB image it recognizes it anyway. check out bios, it doesn't recognize the HDD, therefore I can't start up ubuntu
<phryk_> ChristW, just try to lower the resolution
<ChristW> phryk_: So, just file a bug report and see if people pick it up as such?
<ChristW> phryk_: I could lower the res, but why does Desktop Zoom exist if it doesn’t work?
<ViperXL75> Seems I was stressing the hell outta you guys for nothing. I think that everyone thought that I was running my root installation on the raid. That's not the case. My root installation goes on smaller disk. My downloads/music etc is on this raid. SO its no problem to enable it later.
<BluesKaj> zhan_, have you looked in the boot sequence of the BIOS/UEFI for the HDD ?
<zhan_> I looked at BIOS
<zhan_> and it doesn't show up
<ChristW> phryk_: I mean: I turn it on, nad it makes a mess. Even the programmer itself  would notice…
<zhan_> blueskaj: ?
<zhan_> how do i look into uefi
<BluesKaj> zhan_, in the live media open a terminal and do sudo fdisk -l , then run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X is usually /dev/sda
<zhan_> so book up the flash, sudo fdisk -1, sudeo grub-install /dev/sda?
<ChristW> zhan_: minus ell, not minus one.
<zhan_> k
<dell> fathi
<masu3701> Hello all
<zhan_> so i run grub-install dev/sda1, and it's installing for i385-pc platform
<zhan_> if i have ubuntu installed in dual bot, can i run it from VM?
<zhan_> installation failed
<zhan_> can some1 help me please
<pbx> zhan_, give more details: what your specific goal is, what you've tried, specifically how it failed.
<jhutchins> zhan_: Is it an eufi system?
<zhan_> installed ubuntu through usb, now the HDD doesn't get recognized in BIOS or windows
<zhan_> when start up from usb it detects installation
<zhan_> jhutshins: don't know what youre asking
<zhan_> pbx:?
<treelzebub> zhan_, have a look at this: http://blog.werk21.de/node/88
<treelzebub> does it apply to your situation?
<zhan_> whats dmraid
<zhan_> vs mdraid
<Overand> Is tehre an issue with the mirrors right now?  I have had a few quirks on a new system that i've never noticed before.  Missing key on the EXTRAS repo, so i imported one per a guide (from keyserver.ubuntu.com) - but now I'm getting a hash mismatch on the Backports (trusty) server
<Overand> er, repo.
<Overand> ... welp, the latter resolved itself, or i popped over to a different mirror - oh well!
<zhan_> what the fuck do i do
<daftykins> zhan_: first of all, you don't use that language in here... please
<daftykins> family friendly atmosphere thanks :)
<carter1> zhan, what setting did you use when you installed
<zhan_> i don't think that it exactly matters as the channel is pretty much a log of people leaving and joining
<zhan_> cartel: used usb installer
<cluelessperson> Hello, I'm trying to finish installing Ubuntu 14.04 as a guest for Hyper V, but it doesn't include the networking drivers and all of the google searches lead to instructions for previous versions that won't work here.
<cluelessperson> Can anyone help me out?
<Overand> zhan_: I've had lots of success here, and have offered a lot of help here too.  Also, that's not a ver zhan-like thing to say.
<zhan_> what?
<jhutchins> !mirrorstatus
<ubottu> A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<carter1> zhan_ that's not very helpful
<zhan_> i used the installer
<carter1> how did you partition, what version did you install, there are a lot of variables here
<carter1> and you're just saying you installed it
<zhan_> 14.10
<zhan_> i let it partition whole HDD
<carter1> so you have one hard drive, and the whole hard drive is now linux?
<zhan_> supposedly
<carter1> and what is your boot order?
<zhan_> i got couple of HDD
<zhan_> windows
<zhan_> and no other option as i mentioned
<carter1> so does it boot straight into windows?
<carter1> or does it  give you a grub screen?
<zhan_> it lets me choose between windows 8 and windows 8 pro
<zhan_> no grub
<zhan_> tried installing rub through sudo grub-install dev/dva1
<zhan_> *sda1
<jhutchins> zhan_: You probably have EFI.
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zhan_> what should i do
<Mik3Silv3r> hi!!
<carter1> well, a) read the link he gave you
<jhutchins> zhan_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<carter1> if you want help though, you need to get better about providing information
<AndroidHacker> zhan_, do you happen to have an MSI brand laptop?
<Mik3Silv3r> any expert in SAMBA?
<zhan_> android, no
<carter1> i run a samba backup doamin controller
<carter1> but i'm not an expert by any means
<carter1> what's your question?
<AndroidHacker> zhan_, ok, have you tried to install ubuntu in legacy mode?
<Mik3Silv3r> hello carter1
<carter1> hi
<Mik3Silv3r> i need help with shares...
<zhan_> ill try the UFI thing for now
<carter1> oh, that shouldn't be too bad
<zhan_> UEFI
<carter1> what are you trying to do?
<Mik3Silv3r> y have a parent directory, but inside i want to deny access to one folder to a user, but all
<bryan_> Doe's anyone here use Bleachbit and if so what do u think of it?
<AndroidHacker> i had to install ubuntu in legacy mode, then use a different liveusb disk to go back and install another distro, then run update-grub, then change back to efi
<carter1> probably the easiest thing would be to create a group with everyone except that one user, and then give the folder group permissions
<carter1> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<carter1> what security level is the samba server?
<Mik3Silv3r> but my share is path = parent/directory, inside i have folder1, folder2 and folder3, all users can access to parent directory, but "baduser" cant not access to folder2 for example, how do it?
<carter1> you just chgrp -R allbutbaduser folder2
<carter1> er, actually, there's really no reason for the -R flag
<Mik3Silv3r> with chmod? or in the smb.conf?
<carter1> so just chgrp it
<carter1> no, change the group first
<carter1> either chgrp or like chown user:notbadgroup folder2
<carter1> and then chmod it so like 770
<carter1> if it's part of a windows domain, you can also use windows permissions
<carter1> right click on it from windwos, go to security, and then add the user, and deny all
<myk_> myk_: Can some please help I'm going crazy trying to get this Hardrive mounted. It's formatted msdos OS X journaled
<myk_> p
<myk_> nt
<carter1> sorry, right click, properties, then security tab
<Mik3Silv3r> my security level is users and password samba
<myk_> Can some please help I'm going crazy trying to get this Hardrive mounted. It's formatted msdos OS X journaled
<myk_> p
<myk_> nt
<DJJeff> where does "libc-2.19.so" reside and should I have it in 14.04.2?
<zhan_> fucking great
<Mik3Silv3r> i have only two shares in smb.conf
<zhan_> can't get boot repair either
<myk_> Can someone help me with a drive not mounting
<carter1> ah yeah, then i'd just use linux permissions
<DJJeff> Mik3Silv3r: I could never get samba to work on recent versions of ubuntu
<cxdvty> Is ther systemd out for 15.04 beta yet?
<carter1> DJJeff, it's working on 14.04 for me
<carter1> what issues did you have?
<Mik3Silv3r> share with all permision for all and equipment1 with valid users = @admins
<carter1> yeah, that would work
<cxdvty> carter1 ?
<DJJeff> Mik3Silv3r: mounting ssh in windows 7/8/8.1/10 is easy
<Mik3Silv3r> but..... inside of equipment1 is the folder2 and this folder is for baduser
<carter1> cxdvty 15.04?
<carter1> Mik3Silv3r, then just rearrange the folders
<DJJeff> 16.04 = LTS
<jhutchins> myk_: which device is it?  fdisk -l
<Harris> Hi on a fresh install i ran sudo apt-get update and it is stuck on dkms install completed
<DJJeff> ok found libc-2.19.so is a part of libc6
<cxdvty> yes carter1 do you run it?
<fiZLik> hello
<carter1> no, i run 14.04
<Mik3Silv3r> all group admins can access for all folders, only baduser cant access to folder2
<Mik3Silv3r> but folder2 is inside of the share Equipment1
<carter1> so...move it
<fiZLik> i have problem with lampp actually with authentication login to phpmyadmin
<carter1> or create it as a separate share
<fiZLik> i know my pass but dont know user
<cxdvty> carter1: so are you
<Mik3Silv3r> mi idea is that in network places only  2 folders are displayed (share and equipment1)
<Harris> Hi on a fresh install i ran sudo apt-get update and it is stuck on dkms install completed
<fiZLik> i have problem with lampp actually with authentication login to phpmyadmin. i know my pass but dont know user
<Mik3Silv3r> fizlik user root?
<jhutchins> Harris: update doesn't install anything.
<Harris> jhutchins: it was dist-upgrade my bad
<fiZLik> Mik3Silv3r: i do that but still cant login
<jhutchins> fiZLik: Can you get in through the command line client?
<fiZLik> no i know that
<fiZLik> authentication login data
<Harris> jhutchins: please
<fiZLik> i have secured phpmyadmin with authentication login
<Mik3Silv3r> username root, passwd leave blank
<Mik3Silv3r> You can also add to your /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php file this line: $cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = TRUE;
<jhutchins> Harris: Give it plenty of time, then kill it.
<jhutchins> fiZLik: Do you have root access in the console?
<fiZLik> site require username and password. Site say 'xampp_user
<Harris> jhutchins: it happens everytime i run dist-upgrade
<Harris> what do i do
<denis_> ls
<jhutchins> Harris: aptitude -f install
<cluelessperson> Hello, I'm trying to finish installing Ubuntu 14.04 as a guest for Hyper V, but it doesn't include the networking drivers and all of the google searches lead to instructions for previous versions that won't work here.
<jhutchins> Harris: if that hangs, shutdown -fR now (to check the disk).
<carter1> Mik3Silv3r, you might also think about a better security level if you want more fine-grained permissions
<john-dadis> what the hell is the update-software process?
<john-dadis> It is devouring my PC
<fiZLik> Mik3Silv3r: this is ok
<thechitowncubs> what the hell is the update-software process?
<thechitowncubs> Sorry if I double posted i just regged didn't know if it went through
<Harris> jhutchins: what is wrong with my fresh install
<fiZLik> jhutchins: yeah everything work fine i just cant login to phpmyadmin
<Mik3Silv3r> carter1: i try with groups and chmod but i dont have idea how...
<jhutchins> fiZ cat /var/lib/mysql/mysql/user.MYD
<jhutchins> fiZLik: cat /var/lib/mysql/mysql/user.MYD
<Mik3Silv3r> fiZLik : Great! :-)
<jhutchins> fiZLik: Have you created any users?
<Harris> jhutchins:
<carter1> you have a group admins that each user except baduser is part of
<jhutchins> Harris: Darned if I know what's wrong with it.
<carter1> then just give the directory like a chown user:group folder2
<fiZLik> when i installed lampp he ask me just for pass not for user
<carter1> and chmod 770 folder2
<fiZLik> i didnt
<Harris> jhutchins: please
<Harris> OerHeks:
<jhutchins> Harris: The two steps I suggested will move toward figuring it out.
<Mik3Silv3r> carter1 ok i try it
<carter1> unix permissions always take priority over samba permissions
<carter1> which helps
<carter1> but make sure like guest and things are turned off
<carter1> and be sure the create mask is 770
<Mik3Silv3r> ok
<Harris> jhutchins: if i reinstall the os will it fix
<Mik3Silv3r> yeap guest ok = no
<Mik3Silv3r> valid users="admins
<fiZLik> jhutchins: nothing there about mysql
<Mik3Silv3r> chmod -R 0770 for all folders and the baduser´s folder chmod -R 0777 i correct?
<carter1> yeah, but do a chown too
<carter1> to set the group
<fiZLik> how to remove authetication login?
<Mik3Silv3r> ok
<Mik3Silv3r> owner or group?
<Mik3Silv3r> or is the same command?
<Mik3Silv3r> carter1?
<carter1> oh, it's user:group
<carter1> like Mik3Silv3r:admin
<Mik3Silv3r> chown bdauser:villains ?
<Mik3Silv3r> chown baduser:villains ?
<carter1> if i add just a plain text file with cron commands to /etc/cron.d, it runs them right?
<carter1> nothing else you have to do?
<fiZLik> anyone have solution for me?
<thechitowncubs> whats the lightest weight floating window manager/similar to XFCE?
<FLHerne> thechitowncubs: TWM, probably :P
<daftykins> fiZLik: auto login you want?
<daftykins> go into users in system settings
<FLHerne> JWM probably slightly less hideous
<myk_> I can't connect to this drive So the drive is working perfectly it's coming from a Mac tower that I just ran an update on and now I can't access the drive. It seems the drive is msdos formatted but it's 1tb  OSXjournaled
<ViperXL75> what's that command again to tell MDADM to take 2 HDDs which used to work together, and re-create the Raid1 again with them?   Is that 'assemble   ?
<carter1> viper, first, look at cat /proc/mdstat
<carter1> and then yeah, you can assemble them, and then remember you have to mount the assembled drive
<myk_> I have ubuntu installed and was wondering if there is a way to get this drive connected
<ViperXL75> carter: and then the old data which was on both drives will come back... right?
<carter1> if everything goes well, yes
<fiZLik> daftykins: i have that but what is my username for authentication login
<randomconstructs> Hello all
<fiZLik> daftykins: i know to login into phpmyadmin
<Mik3Silv3r> create1 restarting services and testing...
<daftykins> what...
<Mik3Silv3r> ^_^
<ViperXL75> what the... i didnt have to type anything.
<ViperXL75> I already see it there
<ViperXL75> 0_o
<fiZLik> daftykins: :)
<kitche> FiZLik its a mysql user
<Mik3Silv3r> carter1 restarting services and testing...
<Mik3Silv3r> xD
<ViperXL75> md0: active raid1
<randomconstructs> im having trouble connecting to my printr board.... i recently moved to UNBUTU and i lack basic knowlage
<daftykins> "authentication login" is a very redundant term
<ViperXL75> but... how... what the.... hmm?!?!?!?
<fiZLik> daftykins: i have secured phpmyadmin i need first authentication login to open my phpmyadmin page
<daftykins> fiZLik: phpmyadmin is a web app, nothing to do with physical machine login
<daftykins> sorry i don't understand you at all
<carter1> viper, do you have it in your fstab?
<ViperXL75> checking
<randomconstructs> me?
<fiZLik> ldaftykins: something like when you login to your router settings
<ViperXL75> oh.. not yet. I have the old FSTAB backed up though
<ViperXL75> :)
<bugs_bugger> hi. does someone know how i can search for processes on a network of remote servers? i got an interrupted remote session running and don know the host name (roundrobin hosts)
<daftykins> but that's phpyadmin's default...
<carter1> cool, so just copy the line
<ViperXL75> can we have a talk in private?
<star_prone> hi all
<randomconstructs> HELLO!?!
<carter1> nah, i'm about to leave work
<daftykins> !pm | ViperXL75
<carter1> it's almost 5
<fiZLik> daftykins: i installed lampp with this
<ubottu> ViperXL75: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ViperXL75> dang.. ok
<star_prone> I have tried to install npm but it failed because of some unmet dependencies, then I tried to install sqlite browser but failed because of the same problems
<ViperXL75> cat /proc/mdstat gives me the following:
<ViperXL75> md0 : active raid1 sdd1[1] sdc1[0]      [next line]   1953512400 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]
<randomconstructs> I'm new to UNBUTU actually to LINUX in gerneral.... im having trouble  identifying what port my usb is
<jhutchins> fiZLik: If you haven't created any accounts then there aren't any users except root.
<ViperXL75> I can just do 'mdadm --assemble' and wait?
<star_prone> I have opened System Settings > Software & updates and I have checked the box next to "canonical-supported free and open-source software (main)"
<star_prone> now I have roughly 400 MB of updates to install
<carter1> yeah
<fiZLik> jhutchins: yes
<jhutchins> fiZLik: https://wiki.debian.org/MySql
<star_prone> the problem is that I'm afraid of doing that
<carter1> watch -d cat /proc/mdstat will let you watch in real time
<carter1> do --assemble --scan
<star_prone> is it safe to install those updates?
<ViperXL75> scan to check for errors?
<fiZLik> jhutchins:do you have wireless router?
<ViperXL75> it won't bother the content, right?
<star_prone> anyone?
<jhutchins> fiZLik: Several.
<fiZLik> jhutchins: they all have authentication login
<randomconstructs> I'm new to UNBUTU actually to LINUX in gerneral.... im having trouble  identifying what port my usb is
<randomconstructs> I'm new to UNBUTU actually to LINUX in gerneral.... im having trouble  identifying what port my usb is
<kitche> FiZLik we told you how to login several times
<fiZLik> jhutchins:again please
<fiZLik> kitche: sorry i missed
<fiZLik> kitche: can you tell me again
<jhutchins> fiZLik: https://wiki.debian.org/MySql
 * randomconstructs tapps his foot
<jhutchins> randomconstructs: You haven't actually asked a question.
<jhutchins> randomconstructs: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<azhar> my buetooth cant work normally , my kernel 3.16 .. wi fi good work but the bluetooth not actve , iam using ubuntu 14.10 lenovo G40 70 help me please?
<jhutchins> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jhutchins> azhar: ^
<fiZLik> hey all try to connect www.callofdutyvrbas.tk/phpmyadmin
<fiZLik> try someone
<cxdvty> i tried
<Robert_Labrie> Is it possible to get out of LTS track?
<kitche> FiZLik for that it would be whatever username and passwors you created for htpasswd
<fiZLik> kitche: i know pass but i didnt made any user how to fix that?
<ObrienDave> Robert_Labrie, yes, on the software & updates settings page, updates tab, change bottom selector to "any version"
<Mik3Silv3r> fiZLik unnistall it and reinstall
<Robert_Labrie> ObrienDave thanks! box is headless, any idea how to do it from shell?
<ObrienDave> Robert_Labrie, no clue, sorry
<star_prone> any help for me please?
<kitche> fiZLik look at .htpasswd the user is most likely xampp though
<Robert_Labrie> ObrienDave NP thanks
<ObrienDave> Robert_Labrie, server?
<Robert_Labrie> ObrienDave yea
<ObrienDave> Robert_Labrie, ask in #ubuntu-server
<Robert_Labrie> ty
<ObrienDave> yw
<randomconstructs>  jhutchins>      About a year ago i bought a 1up 3d printer wich i assembled and got to print but got fustrated with the design flaws of the printer, so i put it on a shelf in my closet for about a year till i could afford a rostck kit for it.... well i have it builts wires ran and tried to hook it up to repetir but it wont connect.... ive downloaded arduino ide and it dosent auto connect to my board(wich should not be picking up as a duo) .
<randomconstructs>  I get power to my printr board REV D (the LED is on) but thats it.  I think i need to reflash the board since it has been over six months without power.  So now im trying to install dfu programmer and it wont make the file i can run bootstrap and config.... im connecting my printr board to my computer with a USB.  Since arduino is not auto detecting i need to know what port i am using to connect with my printr board
<randomconstructs> Im brand new to UNBUTU / LINUX
<randomconstructs> How do i detect what USB port is my printer bard plugged into
<aboSamoor> hi, I am running ubuntu server 14.04, I am trying to install libffi-dev, but I am getting dependency error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10570803/), any idea?
<kitche> randomcostructs could use dmesg in the command line or look though /var/log/messages
<randomconstructs> thank you ill try
<Jakey2> is there an easy way to install the android sdk on ubuntu 14.04
<randomconstructs> so type /var/log/messages in the terminal?
<Jakey2> with eclipse
<ax562> I'm using 12.04 lts 64bit.  My problem is a while back I was trying to set a default display and changed a setting somewhere. Now when I use laptop without external display my laptop screen is black.
<ax562> any ideas on how to fix?
<clmclm> ax562, did you set in in the ubuntu gui or in a text file?
<ax562> I believe it was a text file
<Basketball> i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it is stuck on DKMS: install completed.
<ax562> I check xinitrc and fstab and nothing looks out of order
<ax562> but not sure which file I adjusted
<ax562> clmclm
<Basketball> i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it is stuck on DKMS: install completed.
<bprompt> ax562:     what if you, drop to a "recovery session", and "mv", not rm, just "mv" /etc/X11/xorg.conf     see if that gives you something
<bprompt> ax562:  "mv", so if nothing, you can always put it back
<ax562> The only reason I messed with the settings was that no matter what, my system would always run 2 displays at boot.  nvidia settings would not stick
<clmclm> ax562, it must be a x11 file, try bprompt solution
<ax562> would pastebining the xorg.conf file help?
<ax562> I do not see anyhthing in there that looks out of play
<clmclm> ax562, pastebin it
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/gtFLyv8P
<ax562> there it is
<ax562> I'm able to login successfully as long as I have external display connected
<randomconstructs> [ 2842.837826] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<randomconstructs> [ 3990.236067] usb 4-2: USB disconnect, device number 5
<randomconstructs> [ 5419.944252] systemd-hostnamed[8578]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<MortezaE> hello, my terminal has no beep
<randomconstructs> thats the last of what i got
<Basketball> i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it is stuck on DKMS: install completed.
<MortezaE> when i echo \007 i hear nothing. what to do?
<clmclm> ax562, ubuntu should have a graphical display manager?
<randomconstructs> i think its cutting off the board when its trying to communitcate? theres alot of repetitive entries
<ax562> clmclm yes but super basic
<ax562> didn't find solution there
<Basketball> rww: hey
<clmclm> ax562, internet says nvidia overrides xorg.conf
<clmclm> ax562, what does nvidia-settings say?
<ax562> clmclm what setting in nvidia?
<ax562> everything looks okay if I have ext display connected.  If not, black screen.
<clmclm> ax562, did you try xrandr?
<Mik3Silv3r> thanks for all carter1 !!
<ax562> where is xrandr?
<Mik3Silv3r> chau!
<ax562> clmclm where is xrandr?
<clmclm> ax562, if you have an external monitor connected just pastebin the output of 'xrandr'
<Basketball> someone please
<ax562> where is xrandr?
<clmclm> ax562, just type it in the terminal
<azhar> why i cant instal wine , the error say not instaled msfont ?
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/f1KLRHEt
<ax562> clmclm I beleive xrandr is what I messed with originally.  Is there a text file associated with xrandr or how can I change xrandr?
<clmclm> ax562, lvds is your laptop montor, give me a minute to find the right syntax
<randomconstructs> WHY IS MY PRINTRBOARD NOT CONNECTING?
<clmclm> ax562, 'sudo xrandr --output LVDS-0 --primary' could do it
<doomlord_1> can anyone confirm if a radeon r9 290x works with ubuntu
<ax562> clmclm that might have worked....let me reset
<clmclm> ax562, otherwise append the command above with '--auto'
<graft> hey folks, i'm trying to make a user-space filesystem that mounts an encrypted file. any ideas on how to go about this?
<antonio_> hola
<graft> i can use EncFS, but it has some drawbacks (like no keyfile for example)... LUKS is much more powerful, but it seems like i need to be root/point to it via a loopback device, etc.
<antonio_> algun español
<antonio_> ?
<graft> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<randomconstructs> [14873.464036] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd
<randomconstructs> [14873.636799] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=16c0, idProduct=0483
<randomconstructs> [14873.636805] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<randomconstructs> [14873.636809] usb 5-1: Product: USB Serial
<randomconstructs> [14873.636812] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Teensyduino
<randomconstructs> [14873.636815] usb 5-1: SerialNumber: 12345
<clmclm> !pastebin | randomconstructs
<ubottu> randomconstructs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<randomconstructs> Here is what is thorwn up when i run that command :                   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10570973/
<artyom> hi
<OerHeks> randomconstructs, last answer on this page maybe? https://forum.pjrc.com/archive/index.php/t-24178.html
<artyom> hi
<randomconstructs> i tried to follow these steps here to install a boot loader but couldnt get dfu to install past the config file                      http://reprap.org/wiki/Printrboard#Loading_Firmware_.28Linux.29
<miceiken> Do you support Wubi issues here?
<d4mnb0b> is it recommend to install the old xbmc ( kodi ) version from the standard repo? or is it better to install the newest version from the kodi repo?
<d4mnb0b> i mean is there a security risk?
<OerHeks> d4mnb0b, security risc in that repo or using the older standard one? depend on if you use 14.04 or 14.10 ..
<randomconstructs> i tried to follow these steps here to install a boot loader but couldnt get dfu to install past the config file                      http://reprap.org/wiki/Printrboard#Loading_Firmware_.28Linux.29
<d4mnb0b> whats wrong with that kodi repo?
<randomconstructs> i tried to follow these steps here to install a boot loader but couldnt get dfu to install past the config file                      http://reprap.org/wiki/Printrboard#Loading_Firmware_.28Linux.29
<randomconstructs> Here is what is thorwn up when i run that command :                   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10570973/
<randomconstructs> Here is what is thorwn up when i run that command :                   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10570973/
<miceiken> I'm crashing when installing Wubi, logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571000/ - error: http://clusterbrain.net/u/2015-03-09_22-44-37.png
<d4mnb0b> OerHeks, are u paranoid, or its realy a security risk to add the kodi repo?
<OerHeks> d4mnb0b, no, just asking what security risk you asking for
<d4mnb0b> very subtil bro :|
<OerHeks> officially we do not support PPA's, but it is a trusted way
<d4mnb0b> no issues with the kodi repo? ^^or
<kro2488> hey sup
<salty-horse> hey. On Ubuntu 14.04, how do I disable a media player from auto-launching when I connect a usb media with music? All of the guides online refer to old Nautilus functionality in "Preferences" that isn't there
<kro2488> i have a ubuntu question I need help, involving UFW and thunderbird
<d4mnb0b> the old xmbc version from the main repo is very okd and buggy, i hope the software will updates nearly
<d4mnb0b> okd=okd
<d4mnb0b> okd=old wth
<kro2488> I am new to ubuntu and linux and I know how to do some ip tables ubt how do i fix my firewall to work with my outlook and gmail in thunderbird?
<kro2488> anyone know how to do that?
<OerHeks> d4mnb0b, 14 is pretty recent https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ( still waiting for that ppa name to change )
<kro2488> Anyone see my question?
<MrJonny> can any one help me with regex please
<OerHeks> kro2488, easiest way is to install a gui for the already installed ufw, sudo apt-get install gufw # and you can enable it in systemsettings
<graft> kro2488: what are you talking about, fix your firewall to work with outlook and gmail?
<kro2488> im talking about using thunderbird
<kro2488> with the firewall up it doesnt work
<kro2488> i have a gmail and outlook account in it
<graft> kro2488: is the firewall running on your linux machine?
<heinz_> hi,way cant instal my dvd exe (test CSCS)....via Wine?
<graft> kro2488: are you blocking some outgoing requests?
<kro2488> start a private chat with me
<graft> kro2488: no, that's the whole point of this channel...
<kro2488> and yes, because I want to control outgoing requests specifically with me
<kro2488> i have had success being that specific with mostly everything else
<kro2488> when i understand the ports and how it works anyways
<graft> kro2488: what's your current iptables setup like?
<kro2488> one sec
<heinz_> reason way is in message where is:This DVD has been detected as being a copied disc.
<heinz_> but my dvd disc is original
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kro2488> Status: active  To                         Action      From --                         ------      ---- 993                        DENY        Anywhere 465                        DENY        Anywhere 25/tcp                     ALLOW       Anywhere 587                        ALLOW       Anywhere 993 (v6)                   DENY        Anywhere (v6) 465 (v6)                   DENY        Anywhere (v6) 25/tcp (v6)                ALLOW  
<kro2488> ehhh
<kro2488> that didnt paste good
<graft> kro2488: pastebin.com
<kro2488> ok what do i do with pastebin?
<graft> paste the url in here
<ObrienDave> pastebin rather than flooding channel
<clmclm> !pastebin | kro2488
<ubottu> kro2488: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kro2488> yeah ok so i pated with pastebin
<kro2488> now how do i make it to a url to give you
<miceiken> I'm crashing when installing Wubi, logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571000/ - error: http://clusterbrain.net/u/2015-03-09_22-44-37.png
<Guest87751> hi
<kro2488> graft: how do i make the url to link you from pastebin?
<kro2488> this is the first time I have ever used it graft ok lol
<cluelessperson> I've installed ubuntu in Hyper V, but it doesn't detect the Network adapters
<cluelessperson> what do?
<randomconstructs> i tried to follow these steps here to install a boot loader but couldnt get dfu to install past the config file                      http://reprap.org/wiki/Printrboard#Loading_Firmware_.28Linux.29
<randomconstructs> Here is what is thorwn up when i run that command :                   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10570973/
<kro2488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571121/
<kro2488> okay
<kro2488> theres my firewall how do i get thunderbird to work form there with gmail and outlook
<dreamcat4^> hi. i need to install dhclient on a debootstrap'd minbase (minimum ubuntu image)
<teward> kro2488: allow outbound to the specific ports that the remote email servers work with
<teward> kro2488: depending on the setup of each client, that could vary
<kro2488> teward: it still doesnt work
<teward> kro2488: 'doesn't work' is vague
<kro2488> with gmail they rotate the ips and stuff too
<roger3415> dreamcat4^: you should beable to use ubuntu software center
<kro2488> *ip's
<kro2488> servers i mean
<teward> kro2488: they haven't rotated their ports in the past few years, I don't think
<teward> kro2488: if you're seriously doing that kind of heavy filtering by IP as well, then i think you're going to need different rules and settings
<kro2488> teward: yeah im still a newb to it
<malikeye> so with 12.04, why doesn't it regenerate the /etc/ssh/ssh_host keys are reboot/restart of ssh?
<kro2488> teward: do I need to worry about incoming with the email client?
<malikeye> every other distro I've tested this with does... as does 14.04
<malikeye> s/are/after/
<teward> kro2488: what are you actually trying to achieve here though?
<malikeye> the google is not proving fruitful with answering the question
<teward> kro2488: is this one box's configuratoins, or is this a border firewall/router/NAT setup
<dreamcat4^> but there is no apt package for dhclient - it's a part of the base system... but not in minbase
<kro2488> teward: i just wann amake sure im allow access to my machine through tho servers in a safe way
<kro2488> if i just leave the port open, anything can go through it besides email right?
<teward> kro2488: you shouldn't be concerned about OUTSIDE -> INSIDE
<kro2488> teward: i guess that makes sense
<teward> kro2488: your mail clients are going to go INSIDE -> OUTSIDE, and then as long as there's RELATED,ESTABLISHED allowed in the inboud rules (i thin kufw does this by default) then the 'related traffic' on the return trip is allowed and permitted
<teward> kro2488: however, you usually don't need that strict a control set for outboudn traffic on an endpoint client machine
<teward> in a corporate environment, you might, but you can do that at the border firewall
<teward> kro2488: also consider that doing port-restrictions can be a futile attempt - you can make pretty much any protocol work with pretty much any port, really, even for the 'most commonly accepted' port(s) for a given protocol
<kro2488> tedward: thanks, I think it sworkign right now after i followed your advice
<Basketball> i followed all of the steps to reset password in recoverymode and when i boot back when i type in new password ubunu says it is wrong
<randomconstructs> ok i got this error while installing pakages..... what do i do?!
<randomconstructs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571175/
<dreamcat4^> roger3415: ah, 'dhclient' program seems to be called something else: 'isc-dhcp-client'
<randomconstructs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571192/
<randomconstructs> ok i got this error while installing pakages..... what do i do?!
<randomconstructs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571175/
<randomconstructs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571192/
<k1l> the second one is: just use one instance of package managment. dont run serveal apt-get or softwarecenter or updater at once
<I-am-Groot> Hello Guys
<BobTheSkull> You're out of character!
<I-am-Groot> ikr
<I-am-Groot> I am Groot!!
<I-am-Groot> :)
<BobTheSkull> Better!
<kro2488> one other curious thing with the firewall, i know its not letting me view live webcam streams on websites, i guess flash player uses certain ports for that?
<I-am-Groot> Yesterday, i was here with a problem that i was having with my Ubuntu installation where there were black borders around my windows and my terminal also turned black
<kro2488> freaky groot
<I-am-Groot> ;)
<roger3415> dreamcat^: you could also try the command line sudo apt-get dhclient
<I-am-Groot> I was able to fix that by restoring a backup i made about a month ago
<kro2488> you mean black all round
<kro2488> not just at time
<teward> kro2488: again, a case I believe of your firewall being too restrictive.
<kro2488> top
<I-am-Groot> Yea kro2488
<kro2488> is there a way to see connection attempts?
<kro2488> im curious
<I-am-Groot> its everywhere
<teward> kro2488: wireshark
<teward> kro2488: but you'll get a *lot* of packet data
<kro2488> teward, oh sh lol
<kro2488> teward: so its like needle in a haystack
<teward> kro2488: the trouble with a restrictive OUTPUT / OUTBOUND set is that you can't account for all those things
<I-am-Groot> i did researches and it happens to happen on Nvidia VGAs but i had intel VGA
<teward> kro2488: if you really want to have a 'good' setup, you set up squid or something on your network as a web gateway to handle 'good' vs, 'bad' traffic, or something similar
<I-am-Groot> That was the second time i encountered that problem
<kro2488> teward; is that in the app store? or command line install
<teward> kro2488: but if you're truly going to restrict every outbound bit of data via firewall you're going to run into a 'Kobayashi Maru' like scenario
<teward> kro2488: wireshark's in the repositories if that's what you mean
<teward> but you shouldn't set up squid or anything on your endpoint client / machine
<I-am-Groot> After restoring my backup of the whole ubuntu installation, the problem goes away
<teward> kro2488: and by 'Kobayashi Maru' scenario, I mean a situation where you're going to have to open up a ***lot*** of ports to make things work as intended
<I-am-Groot> But it comes back again eventually, just like a time bomb waiting to explode
<kro2488> teward: so i was referrring to wireshark its in there too?
<teward> kro2488: so, back to my initial question, what's your ultimate goal here?  Restriction of outbound traffic, or preventing inbound traffic from reaching your system to do data
<BobTheSkull> I'm coming into this late Groot, but is it possibly tied to an update/upgrade?
<kro2488> i just don't wanna get hacked or get a virus or malicious anything
<I-am-Groot> I was wondering if there was anyway someone here today knows how to fix this graphic glitch??
<teward> kro2488: it should be, but as i said, it'll return a lot of extra data than what you're seeking - it's a packet analysis tool, and can grba everything
<teward> kro2488: then doing what you're doing via a firewall is not what you need
<I-am-Groot> BobTheSkull: No i didnt try to update
<I-am-Groot> I am on ubuntu 14.04 as at now
<kro2488> hey can you pm me teward
<I-am-Groot> And i dont have a stable internet connection at my place for an update
<BobTheSkull> Gotcha.  Only thing I could think of.
<teward> kro2488: sure, check your PMs - also note that i'm on the train, the wifi isn't the best
<I-am-Groot> But it all started after i did a backup of my / directory, formatted the ubuntu partition, extended it, then reinstalled ubuntu from a flash drive and then restore my backup.
<I-am-Groot> I had to fix grub tho
<I-am-Groot> since then, i encounted this problem for the first time.
<zhan_> so software center needs a restart which I gave, but it still didn't install stuff
<I-am-Groot> At bootup, there is an error right before the logon screen appears saying it couldnt mount a partition
<I-am-Groot> I checked all my partitions and found out they are all working except for the swap partition, i had to manually mount it via the program disks. When i do, it asks me to enter my password
<zhan_> any1 knows what my problem?
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, is swap in fstab?
<I-am-Groot> clmclm: Could u break it down a bit for me??
<I-am-Groot> where is fstab??
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, if you 'cat /etc/fstab' you see all partitions that are mountet on start. is the swap partition there
<I-am-Groot> hold on as i check
<I-am-Groot> clmclm: it says
<I-am-Groot> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<I-am-Groot> UUID=6adef265-d8c7-4390-b701-3efbf311418b none            swap    sw              0       0
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, that looks okay
<I-am-Groot> u sure??
<I-am-Groot> check this out
<I-am-Groot> http://pastebin.com/2fVZk5PJ
<I-am-Groot> i dont think it is
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, yes and the swap must not be mounted
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, which partition fails to mount?
<I-am-Groot> really??
<I-am-Groot> the swap partition
<I-am-Groot> right now swap is not active
<I-am-Groot> i have to mount it in disk before it becomes active
<clmclm> I-am-Groot,  can you 'sudo swapon /dev/sda5' ?
<I-am-Groot> okay
<I-am-Groot> clmclm: its now saying
<I-am-Groot> swapon: /dev/sda5: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<_blizzy_> so, I'm in vagrant using Ubuntu trusty 64. in terminal, it reads
<_blizzy_> "vagrant@vagrant-ubuntu-trusty-64"
<_blizzy_> is there a way to change what comes before the @ or after the @?
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, dif the UUID's in /etc/fstab with lsblk -f
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, make 'sudo mkswap /dev/sda5' before
<Amm0n> if they are the same your fstab should be fine
<positive> anyone know how i can look into recent changes in IP address associated with a domain ?
<airtonix-work> positive: google: dns history
<I-am-Groot> Ammon and clmclm: Check this out
<clmclm> Amm0n, how does lsblk show uuid?
<I-am-Groot> http://pastebin.com/ZepHiuHL
<_blizzy_> nvm, I figured it out. thanks.
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, post 'sudo blkid /dev/sda6'
<Amm0n> clmclm lsblk -f shows UUID's to me
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, it's a one liner, you can do it here
<I-am-Groot> /dev/sda6: UUID="325fe35d-c48f-4fe5-92bd-9af49e2e7b46" TYPE="swap"
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, and there's the problem
<I-am-Groot> yea
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, change the /etc/fstab file UUID to the one you just posted
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, be careful with that. it's the second UUID
<I-am-Groot> okay
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<I-am-Groot> clmclm:Where can i find the fstab file??
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, /etc/fstab
<I-am-Groot> there is only fstab.d in the etc directory
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, you posted your fstab a few minutes ago -> http://pastebin.com/2fVZk5PJ
<I-am-Groot> bash: cd: /etc/fstab: Not a directory
<roger3415> so has anyone experinced any cool linux based games?
<I-am-Groot> yea
<roger3415> do share
<I-am-Groot> but its not in that directory
<Amm0n> roger3415, simutrans if you like simulation
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, yeah it's a file, not a directory. use 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<I-am-Groot> i cant get to it
<roger3415> Amm0n: what kind of simulation?
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<ObrienDave> transportation
<I-am-Groot> i was searching for a directory ;)
<Amm0n> transport with trains etc
<zhan_> so how do i let sofware center to install software that needs restart, cuz just restart doesn't help
<zhan_> AND IS THERE NO FUCKING FAN CONTROL APP FOR THE IDIOTS
<teward> zhan_: don't swear please
<koli_> hi
<koli_> ill try
<zhan_> you momma
<zhan_> *your
<koli_> anybody knows the stream for bbc world news
<zhan_> use youtube
<koli_> would be nice to play it through my radio tray
<koli_> you tube?
<I-am-Groot> clmclm:I just replaced it
<I-am-Groot> What next??
<koli_> bbc radio in radio tray
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, 'sudo mount -a'
<zhan_> so how do i let softwear center install apps that need restart
<zhan_> so how do i let softwear center install apps that need restart
<Basketball> please someone help
<zhan_> so how do i let softwear center install apps that need restart
<Basketball> please someone help
<zhan_> so how do i let softwear center install apps that need restart
<I-am-Groot> clmclm:Nothing happened
<Basketball> my terminal is stuck on DKMS: install completed.
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, that's good
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, any errors on 'sudo mount -a'?
<I-am-Groot> Nope
<I-am-Groot> But the swap is still inactive
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, good, try 'sudo swapon /dev/sda6', pastebin me 'cat /etc/fstab' and reboot.
<I-am-Groot> okay
<I-am-Groot> clmclm:here u go..
<I-am-Groot> http://pastebin.com/LtnamRP2
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, looks good, try to reboot and look what happens
<I-am-Groot> clmclm:Okay..
<roger3415> there is baulders gate in the ubuntu software center!!!!
<I-am-Groot> clmclm:before (http://imgur.com/FnNcohO.png) and after (http://i.imgur.com/Ah9n7JB.png)
<roger3415> and icewind dale!
<I-am-Groot> going for a reboot
<Amm0n> Basketball, you were trying to install some wlan drivers?
<Amm0n> because thats what google says about the line you gave us: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1173372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173372 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "apt-get hangs: DKMS: install completed." [Undecided,Invalid]
<I-am-Groot> clmclm: it works!!!!
<I-am-Groot> the error didnt show at boot and it mounted swap on its own
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, good :)
<I-am-Groot> But i still dont know what causes the black boarders to appear around my windows
<I-am-Groot> It hasnt happened as we chat,  but it will
<I-am-Groot> as it has happened twice
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, you get black borders after a few minutes or after start?
<I-am-Groot> clmclm: Nope, it happens randomly
<I-am-Groot> It has happened twice and the only way i could fix it was by reinstalling ubuntu and restoring a backup i made of the / directory
<clmclm> I-am-Groot,  well that's a strange behaviour. do you have a second monitor
<I-am-Groot> after the restore, it happens again after two to three weeks
<I-am-Groot> Yea
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, I'm pretty sure you don't have reinstall the whole system
<I-am-Groot> I have a second monitor
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, can you pastebin me 'xrandr'=
<clmclm> ?
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<I-am-Groot> hold on
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, to make it clear: do you get black borders around the whole screen or around windows?
<I-am-Groot> http://pastebin.com/6tYkJpqt
<I-am-Groot> around the windows
<I-am-Groot> and the terminal becomes black
<OerHeks> nice FF 36 update
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, that's the first time I hear that, but it's a known bug. Look here and look at comment #8 for a solution -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1292830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292830 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Resuming from sleep makes black borders around windows to appear" [High,Triaged]
<I-am-Groot> When u asked if i had a second monitor, i hope u didnt mean if it was connected right now because its not
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, here's another solution for the bug -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360598/13-10-black-borders-black-terminal
<I-am-Groot> The only problem is, mine doesnt happen after resuming from sleep. I dont know what triggers it
<I-am-Groot> But the solution in link1 doesnt work
<I-am-Groot> Yup, i tried the solution in link2 yesterday but it didnt work
<I-am-Groot> i even wiped my /cache
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, yes first link is a little different to your problem but second link describes your problem (?)
<I-am-Groot> i also reinstalled the ubuntu launcher
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, how much RAM you got?
<I-am-Groot> Okay, i didnt tryinstalling Mir
<I-am-Groot> 4gb
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, well i have no idea what causes the black borders (don't even use ubuntu)
<I-am-Groot> Wow
<I-am-Groot> then u are good
<I-am-Groot> The strange thing is that, the problem only happens in Nvidia VGAs, but mine is an Intel HD 3000
<I-am-Groot> My PC is a Dell Latitude e6420
<I-am-Groot> core i5 version vith 4gb ram
<Amm0n> maybe it was full and if your swap wasn't working strange things happen?
<user2_> hi! I have some problems with updating xubuntu. Every time when I wanna start the cern. security update it says :" Don't enough free space in section 'boot', pls try sudo apt-get clear!" so I have tried that so many times but it still doesn't work out.
<I-am-Groot> Amm0n: If that was the problem, a reboot should have freed my ram??
<I-am-Groot> thereby returning it to normal
<I-am-Groot> but it never worked out
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, here's a solution for 14.04 -> http://askubuntu.com/a/455456
<I-am-Groot> ok
<I-am-Groot> checking
<daftykins> user2_: run "sudo apt-get autoremove" to get rid of some old kernels
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, but be careful with things like that. you can try it if the black borders occur
<_blizzy_> how would I 'open' a tar.gz file after I curl it?
<_blizzy_> why is installing node on ubuntu so difficult.
<I-am-Groot> clmclm: Got it
<k1l> _blizzy_: you mean "extract"? on cli?
<gr33n7007h> _blizzy_: tar -zxvf
<I-am-Groot> I tried almost everything on that page yesterday except the Nvidia specific ones
<I-am-Groot> i even installed gnome-session again
<_blizzy_> thanks, gr33n7007h, and k1l, yes.
<I-am-Groot> but it wouldnt work
<daftykins> _blizzy_: obviously be 100% sure that you can't get what you want in packages first
<_blizzy_> daftykins, it's node.js
<I-am-Groot> clmclm: The problem still occured when i used the other desktop environment(forgotten its name)
<I-am-Groot> its found on the login screen
<daftykins> _blizzy_: yeah that means nothing to me :)
<S[h]O[r]T> i've been seeing the following errors/warnings in dmesg for the last month or so ever since upgrading my ubuntu box. theres a similar launchpad bug filed that says its been fixed but im not sure if its the same. can anyone tell me what the errors actually mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571563/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1402764
<_blizzy_> daftykins, thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402764 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 4940 at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/mm/truncate.c:652 pagecache_isize_extended+0xfd/0x110() in 3.13.0-43-generic " [Medium,Fix released]
<daftykins> as in, i'm not familiar with it - that is
<_blizzy_> daftykins, oh, well thanks.
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, the black border problem? u mean gnome?
<I-am-Groot> clmclm: Yea
<I-am-Groot> it apppeared there also
<_blizzy_> gr33n7007h, I'm getting a curl error
<_blizzy_> this is what I'm typing
<I-am-Groot> so i begun to think it was a graphic driver issue
<I-am-Groot> as that was the cause of the problem for those with nvidia cards
<_blizzy_> curl nodejs.org/dist/v0.12.0/node-v0.12.0.tar.gz | tar -zxvf
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, yes it's not a problem/bug of the desktop environment but of compiz
<_blizzy_> "tar: option requires an argument -- 'f'
<_blizzy_> "
<I-am-Groot> but i had no idea to downgrade to the inbuilt graphics driver ubuntu uses by default
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<_blizzy_> nvm, I figured it out. thanks, gr33n7007h and everyone else who helped.
<I-am-Groot> I once updated my vga drivers by use of the intel graphics installer for linux
<I-am-Groot> and begun to think that, that could be the reason why
<I-am-Groot> clmclm:What is compiz??
#ubuntu 2015-03-10
<gr33n7007h> np
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, it's the window manager
<I-am-Groot> Is it the some sort of driver or desktop component
<I-am-Groot> oook
<I-am-Groot> I have no idea what triggers it to go all cray cray
<SirMoo> Having hell of a time trying to get a wifi adapter thingy to work... Might I get some love here? :(
<clmclm> SirMoo, <3
 * alchemistswl humps SirMoo
<SirMoo> Well then... Guess love doesn't solve problems. T_T
<cxdvty> !language | SirMoo
<ubottu> SirMoo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gr33n7007h> cxdvty: hardly think that was necessary
<SirMoo> I'm pretty sure I'm speaking in English, cxdvty.
<cxdvty> If I say that word it happens to me d: I'm trying to become accustomed to the servers.
<cxdvty> I'm just jumping on the bandwagon
<cxdvty> Blame ubuntu d;
<user2_> thank u very much
<cxdvty> People are not polite to me on these servers. Lol... everyone wants to team up on me :P
<SirMoo> Try opening up with cookies. People mightl ove you more.
<cxdvty> lol Xd
<SirMoo> Now then... This netgear 'usb wifi adapter' seems to not want to, well, connect to anything. I've tried god knows how many guides on the forum...
<SirMoo> Would the ideal solution be to switch brands?
<pavlos> SirMoo, lspci will give you the id, I assume you looked up if it is supported
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, this window problem is looking like a driver issue to me too
<I-am-Groot> yea...that was what i taught
<SirMoo> It shows on lsusb... not pci.
<Amm0n> i'd try to go back to xf86-video-intel
<I-am-Groot> is there a way to downgrade to a lower version of the Graphics driver?
<I-am-Groot> How to do that pls?
<I-am-Groot> before we do that, any command to check what version i am on currently??
<daftykins> SirMoo: i take it you followed guides for the actual chipset it has?
<SirMoo> daftykins: As far as I'm aware I have, yes.
<miceiken> I'm crashing when installing Wubi, logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571000/ - error: http://clusterbrain.net/u/2015-03-09_22-44-37.png
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, lspci
<pavlos> I-am-Groot, lshw -c video
<I-am-Groot> thanks
<daftykins> miceiken: you shouldn't ever use WUBI, it is absolutely terrible and unsafe.
<daftykins> pretty sure it's actually been abandoned for support too 0o
<user2_> Hello again! Is there any encryptin program you can recommend me? I used to use truecrypt for windows but I switched to xubuntu and dont know which program I should use
<daftykins> user2_: success on removing kernels?
<clmclm> user2_, single files or whole directories?
<user2_> yes it is still removing files: In total 600mb. files and folders
<user2_> Cause I wanna save them in my cloud
<I-am-Groot> clclm and pavlos: i run both commands
<I-am-Groot> http://pastebin.com/aKqS2zkA
<CoJaBo> Xorg froze with 100% CPU; GPU hung.. Is there any chance at all of recovering the stuff I had open?
<pavlos> I-am-Groot, your driver is i915 (see the configuration line)
<Amm0n> user2_, LUKS can handle truecrypt files/partitions too
<CoJaBo> fricking i915 :/
<I-am-Groot> ook
<CoJaBo> [44367203.310196] [drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<I-am-Groot> so how do i downgrade??
<user2_> Can I actually encrypt files with luks
<user2_> ?
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, sudo apt-get install xf86-video-intel should do it
<I-am-Groot> oookay
<I-am-Groot> i am going to give it a try right away
<Amm0n> user2_, yes you can
<I-am-Groot> if u dont see me here again, it means i am busily reinstalling ubuntu. because it run int a huge error
<I-am-Groot> :)
<pavlos> lol
<Amm0n> backup mate
<I-am-Groot> I already have a backup
<Amm0n> *thumbsup*
<I-am-Groot> of the whole / directory
<I-am-Groot> here is the command i used for the backup
<I-am-Groot> tar cvpzf "/media/mickey/New Volume/Ubuntu-setups/bk/backup.tgz" --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<user2_> THX, what is the strongest encryption I can choose there
<user2_> ?
<I-am-Groot> Amm0n: A quick one, is xf86 the stablest?? or the default that comes with ubuntu??
<Amm0n> its the open source driver from intel
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<I-am-Groot> After running the command, i keep getting this
<I-am-Groot> E: Unable to locate package xf86-video-intel
<daftykins> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu4.2 (utopic), package size 705 kB, installed size 3267 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<I-am-Groot> Amm0n: what am i doing wrong??
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: see what i did above?
<gr33n7007h> Amm0n: think that's what it's called in arch
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, wrong package name sry mate^
<I-am-Groot> daftykins:should i copy it and paste in terminal??
<kang_> le
<Amm0n> gr33n7007h, yeah
<daftykins> err, well that's up to you if you don't want to type that short name by hand
<I-am-Groot> No worries Amm0n
<daftykins> i'm kinda shocked you're still messing around with this if i'm honest :)
<I-am-Groot> uhhmmm... i am kinda lost here daftykins
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: How am i supposed to go about it?
<I-am-Groot> after entering "!info xserver-xorg-video-intel" in terminal, it says "bash:!info: event not found"
<daftykins> that was only a command for ubottu
<clmclm> I-am-Groot, you should not enter this exactly
<daftykins> it's not a terminal command.
<I-am-Groot> did u mean ubuntu??
<I-am-Groot> oookay
<daftykins> nope the channel bot :>
<leetking> maybe i
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, xserver-xorg-video-intel is the package you want to install
<I-am-Groot> Can i please have the right command to install xf86 driver?
<I-am-Groot> thanks
<I-am-Groot> oookay
<I-am-Groot> so it should be "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" right??
<daftykins> correct, although this entire approach isn't gonna net any benefit most likely
<nicolaas> hi
<nicolaas> i need some help installing ubuntu
<nicolaas> can someone help me a little?
<I-am-Groot> okay
<yeats> nicolaas: what's the issue?
<I-am-Groot> but then it says
<I-am-Groot> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
<I-am-Groot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 407 not upgraded.
<nicolaas> ok - i have installed ubuntu a fair few times
<nicolaas> i just have a brand new computer
<nicolaas> it finds the usb immediately, I choose install but then just get a blank screen.
<daftykins> !nomodeset | nicolaas follow this
<ubottu> nicolaas follow this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nicolaas> ok great!!! THank you... reading now.
<I-am-Groot> I know i am being a pain in the a** but i would be happy if someone could help me downgrade my vga drivers
<k1l> I-am-Groot: what did you do to upgrade them?
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: run the intel uninstaller if that's what you did originally.
<daftykins> not all this guesswork people are goading you into :)
<I-am-Groot> i used the intel graphics installer
<k1l> i dont know if that got a uninstall switch. if so, use it
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: yep and i'm suggesting to run the intel graphics uninstaller
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: there is no uninstall package, just the installer
<I-am-Groot> when i open the installer, it only tries to install but fails
<daftykins> so you're saying it was never on?
<k1l> and why is it failing?
<k1l> details matter.
<I-am-Groot> i remember running it after installation
<I-am-Groot> so i guess its on
<DiddyKong> I just had 2 applications quit launching - any idea on what to do ?
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit"
<sgen> I cant create folders in /var/www/html . The /var/www folder and its children are owned by www-data:www-data . My user is a member of www-data and yet I cannot create files or folders. Any idea what the issue is?
<yunes> hello
<I-am-Groot> okay
<yunes> i have a macbook pro and can connect  to web via hard wired but not wireless, any suggestions?
<daftykins> sgen: yes, you need to add write permission to the group on that path.
<nicolaas> hi
<daftykins> sgen: show us a pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com ) of "ls -al /var/www/" to confirm.
<nicolaas> I am not really sure how to disable nomodeset
<daftykins> nicolaas: you're actually enabling it, to allow boot
<nicolaas> I can enter the command line on startup
<nicolaas> but once I click "instal" I get the black screen only
<yunes> thanks daftykins, not very knowlegable of linux though
<nicolaas> ok sorry daftykins
<nicolaas> I am not sure how to enable it.
<daftykins> nicolaas: are you getting the white text on black background, or the menu where you pick a language etc etc?
<nicolaas> I can also set some install options - something about casper and initrd, etc...
<nicolaas> daftykins: no
<daftykins> yunes: huh? none of my messages have been to you so far i'm afraid
<daftykins> nicolaas: err you can't say no to "this or this?" questions :D
<yunes> my fault misread
<sgen> daftykins: I have write permissions
<sgen> one sec Ill paste the dir
<nicolaas> just the first option: install Ubuntu (or run from USB).  I click install and then i get the black scrreen
<nicolaas> if I choose run from USB I get the purple screen and then nothing
<nicolaas> if I choose "check disk" I get the black screen also.
<daftykins> nicolaas: click? is this inside Windows or something 0o
<nicolaas> what do you mean daftykins?
<daftykins> nicolaas: hang on...
<sgen> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/MMRw9wrP
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: Here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571834/
<daftykins> nicolaas: when you boot, do you see: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png *OR* http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445119.png ?
<daftykins> sgen: you see the way the octal permissions are laid out on the left hand side? it goes "user, group, world". your group does not have a w, so you cannot write :) run "sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www/html"
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: 14.04 right? how come your install isn't even up to date?
<nicolaas> daftykins: i see somethig link http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png, but I can also see the other one, depending on the type of boot I choose... I guess this one: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png is the useful one?
<sgen> daftykins: Got it. Another question: should /var/www be owned by www-data:www-data or root:www-data
<daftykins> nicolaas: is ubuntu going to be the only OS on this computer?
<I-am-Groot> because i i dont have a stable internet to download updates
<I-am-Groot> i would have to visit an internet cafee for that
<daftykins> sgen: www-data:www-data is fine, but /var/www/html is the document root of apache, not /var/www/ anymore. so put files in /var/www/html/
<sgen> daftykins: thanks!
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: ok so "sudo apt-get purge intel-linux-graphics-installer"
<I-am-Groot> Daftykins: Is it necessary i update before i downgrade my vga drivers??
<I-am-Groot> ookk
<daftykins> no i just found it very odd you aren't up to date
<nicolaas> daftykins: yes ... only ubuntu... btw, THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<daftykins> since you've been experiencing issues, the #1 thing would normally be to update :>
<I-am-Groot> so i just runned the command and its done.
<I-am-Groot> oooaky
<I-am-Groot> So is it done??
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: now "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<daftykins> nicolaas: no problem. yeah it doesn't matter which way you boot then, there is no benefit really either way. EFI boot would be fine, (the white text on black background) boot it then press 'e' on the 'Try' option and edit the line so it reads "quiet splash nomodeset" then hit ctrl+x i think it is
<daftykins> might be shift+F10
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: done!
<I-am-Groot> it only removed ttf-ancient-fonts
<daftykins> sec
<RepThem1> did i read something about ubuntu dropping support for mbit or something? cause i just tried launching mbit from a computer and it said something about "terminated" so i had to go with freenode
<bazhang> mibbit?
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: mmm, ok now i'm gonna need... "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit"
<bazhang> mibbit has been banned for use on freenode for a very long time
<nicolaas> daftykins: 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 karma points your way.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<I-am-Groot> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571888/
<daftykins> points mean prizes \o/
<daftykins> nicolaas: did it work ok?
<RepThem1> bazhang: yeah my bad, mibbit
<k1l> RepThem1: its banned from freenode since 2009.
<OerHeks>  2009-06-19 As of today we have disabled access to the freenode irc network via mibbit.  While there are numerous reasons for this, it ultimately comes down to the ability to prevent abuse via this client
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: uuuuugh. that is a real mess.
<I-am-Groot> huh? :o
<daftykins> !ppa-purge | I-am-Groot you need to use this to remove the PPA
<nicolaas> daftykins: yes ... one more question... should i use LVM?
<ubottu> I-am-Groot you need to use this to remove the PPA: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nicolaas> is that cool?
<daftykins> nicolaas: i wouldn't but i don't have a clue how to use it, totally up to you
<RepThem1> bazhang: ok, time goes by fast i guess.
<I-am-Groot> ook
<RepThem1> that or i time traveled again, which in that case damnit i prob. burnt something
<alf__> a
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: btw guide here - https://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-add-intel-linux-graphics-driver-repository-in-ubuntu/
<daftykins> (also says how to remove)
<azhar> fuck
<vagrant> fuck too
<k1l> guys, please watch the language in here
<azhar> im sorry , its not me
<cxdvty> !language | azhar | vagrant
<ubottu> azhar | vagrant: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cxdvty> What is the best way to jailbreak ipod touch 2nd gen on linux
<k1l> cxdvty: ask the ipod jailbreak community.
<cxdvty> Where?
<bazhang> !alis | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l> i dont know where they are.
<bazhang> cxdvty, use alis to search
<k1l> i mean you got your jailbreak tools and howtos somewhere. ask there what experience is there for working on ubuntu
<cxdvty> ok
<grodt> hi
<grodt> sup
<rpp601> how can i do ssh -X me@there 'conky' without having it tie up the terminal?
<sniper> hello
<aeon-ltd> rpp601: conky &
<rpp601> ty
<rpp601> aeon-ltd, why wouln't that work but it works without &
<dharma> can anyone help me find drivers for my 2 scanners?
<aeon-ltd> rpp601: what?
<dharma> and i don't know how to install them either, but it's an emergency and i need to scan papers so i can move apartments soon
<rpp601> ssh -x conky works, but keeps the terminal tied up, ssh-x conky & just brings me to the next line. doesn't work
<rpp601> aeon-ltd, minus the typos
<aeon-ltd> rpp601: it's running in the background
<rpp601> aeon-ltd, i did pgrep and can't find it
<aeon-ltd> hmmm, gotta find out more, i've never used conky over ssh
<rpp601> aeon-ltd, i'll just run it in a screen and ditch the screen
<aeon-ltd> ok, sorry i couldn't help
<dharma> i know it's something about SANE probably
<Kion> is is possible to remotely ssh into a linux box and somehow read the contents of /dev/webcam or so?
<virgilia> is there a 32-bit desura client? the site only has the 64-bit download
<Kion> I have disappearing materials from a warehouse and thought I might use the linux computer I have there
<roger3415> so i was wondering if there was a way to set it up so that you can use a usb flash drive as ram?
<roger3415> kind of like you can do that feature on windows
<daftykins> !pm | I-am-Groot
<ubottu> I-am-Groot: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> i'm going to bed now, i'm gonna need to pass you to someone else.
<I-am-Groot> hmmm okay
<dharma> can anyone help guide me through scanner driver selection and installation?
<k1l> roger3415: you could do that with swap. but usb is that slow you dont want that as ram
<roger3415> k1l: the idea is to just have an extra channel for stuff that would be used on ram to go through. The motherboard i am using is only a single channel so im just trying to make a second channel
<dharma> the friend who set up my system died, and i flounder now with a broken windows partition so i can't even use that to scan
<Geo> Hi, does anyone have an idea how to get something like nc -k -l 1234 < foo.txt to run over and over (ie, server foo.txt on each connection)? Right now, it does it once, then reverts to just a straight netcat connection
<dharma> true story
<k1l> roger3415: really: compare the speed of ram, a hdd and usb. its fast, slow, dead slow.
<dharma> wow this lexar flash drive lost a ton of backed up videos out of the blue
<dharma> is there another linux or ubuntu help chat for the slow people like me?
<nimbiotics> hello everyone/ I recently installed lubuntu 14.10 on an old laptop. I need this box to treat a USB headset as default, when plugged or the system's audio card when not. How can I do that?? TIA!
<dharma> i guess the flash drive didn't lose videos, i'd put them on cd
<k1l> roger3415: ddr2 (200mhz) : peak 3200 MByte/s ;  usb2: 60 MByte/s
<daftykins> it's actually 6.4GB/sec on DDR2 i believe :)
<d4mnb0b> hello i need help. i use the spotify player ( spotify.com ) when the track end and jump to the next track i see every time a notification bubble in the right upper corner. how can i disable it?
<k1l> daftykins: i look at the slowest ddr2 clock speed :)
<d4mnb0b> nobooty an idea? :O
<bazhang> !info spotify
<ubottu> Package spotify does not exist in utopic
<d4mnb0b> is there a generaly method to disable the notifycation bubble? :)
<d4mnb0b> from the notifycation area
<sondra_kinsey> Is anyone here familiar with the startup process? My issue is here: "encrypted home dir unexpected message / hardware issues" <https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/263441>
<cxdvty> ok so i jailbroke my ipod touch
<cxdvty> can ubuntu touch run on it?
<bazhang> cxdvty, doubtful
<bazhang> !touch | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-touch cxdvty
<cxdvty> bazhang: nobody is answering me in that server
<bazhang> cxdvty, thats the place to ask
<bazhang> cxdvty, the chances are pretty close to zero though
<cxdvty> ok
<cxdvty> How about porting android to ipod touch 2nd gen
<k1l> cxdvty: seriously: what relates that to ubuntu that you need to talk about that in here?
<bazhang> cxdvty, thats not an ubuntu issue
<k1l> !ot | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicolaas> hi... I have been able to load ubuntu with nomodeset, but now I have a low-res screen.  what should I do?
<nicolaas> any ideas?
<bazhang> what gpu nicolaas
<nicolaas> VESA: GM107 Board ...
<nicolaas> thank you for your help bazhang
<bazhang> nicolaas, integrated intel?
<nicolaas> not sure... what do you mean?
<bazhang> nicolaas, could you paste a single line from the output of lspci in the terminal telling us the card?
<nicolaas> it is an intel processor i5
<bazhang> nicolaas, thats the cpu
<bazhang> nicolaas, I mean the Gpu
<nicolaas> yeah ... one sec.
<nicolaas> I will check
<GoGo_> Is it possible to disable UEFI on a HP touchsmart notebook model 15-010wm?
<nicolaas> pastie.org/10013403
<nicolaas> if I start the computer without nomodeset then I only get purple screen.
<Mongo44> Windows 8 is buggy as all get out and I would like to replace it ASAP. No dual boot just straight up Linux.
<nicolaas> any ideas bazhang?
<bazhang> whats the card nicolaas
<nicolaas> does this help: http://pastie.org/10013403 ?
<Quantos> That's easy enough to do Mongo44
<bazhang> nicolaas, nvidia? amd?
<nicolaas> how do I find that out?
<Quantos> As far as disabling UEFI - I have no idea, try it and find out
<nicolaas> nvida, I think.
<bazhang> nicolaas, did you look at the output from lspci
<nicolaas> yes, pasted here: http://pastie.org/10013403
<bazhang> !uefi | Mongo44
<ubottu> Mongo44: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mongo44> I have Windows 8.1 currently got to the boot screen. I rebooted several times and exhausted all the options. Nothing got me to where I could disable UEFI.
<fedorafan> hey would like to use gptsync and therefore boot from a ubuntu live dvd will it work?
<lyntwo> Hello there, I receive lots of errors with my usb port like current rate 0 is different from the runtime rate 44100,  is anything to do whith os (ubuntu) ?
<treloool> Mongo44, Did you try pushing enter upon boot?
<Mongo44> Oh I got to the BIOS (UEFI?) menu.
<nicolaas> anyone who can give me a help with graphics?
<nicolaas> my screens are not working ...
<trik> ciao
<nicolaas> bazhang: did yuo have some ideas?
<bazhang> nicolaas, did you check the additional drivers for ones available for your card?
<nicolaas> I checked the available drivers in the software updates, nothing there...
<bazhang> nicolaas, is this a very new, or an older machine
<nicolaas> very new
<bazhang> nicolaas, which exact nvidia model is it, just tell us the card please
<ae> hey ppl whoudoing
<nicolaas> EVGA GeForce GTX 750 SC version, 1 GB GDDR5, 1215Mhz 5012 Mhz D
<nicolaas> is that it?
<lyntwo> look at official Nvidia driver from the official Nvida web site...all linux driver are available
<nicolaas> ok - great.... you reckon that may solve it?
<nicolaas> sounds good.  I was just wondering if the fact that I can only start in nomodeset is any indication?
<lyntwo> get the official nvida***.run boot in safe mode drop shell and   /nvidia***.run
<VolUTFan>  Apt-Mirror - Multiple Local Repository Setup - Kubuntu/Ubuntu - http://youtu.be/hr0hOHH2rNk - New Video Posted - Thanks for the tips everyone.  Hope this helps someone trying to accomplish the same thing.
<wagtag> I got a new Quantum Byte which came with Windows 8 Bing installed. I want to replace it with Ubuntu but there is no option in the BIOS to disable UEFI or switch to a "legacy mode". What do I do?
<wagtag> When I choose the USB drive the machine just reboots
<meetri> how can I add additional filesystem support? i need btrfs or overlay and it's not showing in /etc/filesystems
<Amm0n> wagtag, you got the 64bit iso?
<wagtag> Ammon: yes
<lyntwo> look at /etc/fstab to add anything
<Basketball> how do i upgrade my kernel
<Ullarah> Basketball, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<Amm0n> wagtag, there is a guide mentioned in here, maybe that helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wagtag> Amm0n, Thanks but I am never able to get to the "Try Ubuntu" step. I've disabled "secure boot"
<georgeblazer> hello there, i'm having what seems to be a super simple thing. my logrotate postrotate hook doesn't seem to be firing
<georgeblazer> on ubuntu 14
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> how do i find my notebook model number in bash?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, sudo dmidecode
<lyntwo> sudo dmidecode |grep Version
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> lots of info
<Amm0n|> wagtag, sry mate can't help you with uefi
<wagtag> Thanks. I've never come across a BIOS where I can't just disable uefi
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, true.  system ID should be about the middle of the readout
<jasonwhite_> Hi guys I hope some one here could help me :D  I want to write some BASH code then I put #!/bin/bash in the first line of my script but when I run $ sh myscript.sh, I still run as dash because it give me error of syntax. When I run $ bash myscript.sh, it works. Why #!/bin/bash does not work? Thanks.
<georgeblazer> Any logrotate takers?
<georgeblazer> why would postrotate not do anything even though I can "see" it happening when I run logrotate -vdf myrotate_script
<kro2488> i switched to ubuntu for my desktop and i tried to boot from usb in my windows 7 laptop to do it there and it didnt work and i was messing around with the boot order and i accidentally deleted the option to boot from usb in the bios
<kro2488> how do i recreate that option?
<cfhowlett> kro2488, go back to bios and reset to defaults
<kro2488> yeahhh it didnt work
<kro2488> i tried that
<kro2488> it stayed the same
<cfhowlett> kro2488, contact the manufacturer or consult your system documentation
<kro2488> aight
<vagrant> alright
<lasers> jasonwhite_: Try using ./myscript.sh instead of using sh or bash.
<ablest1980> doesnt say model number
<ablest1980> i need to see hp pavilion g6 and some numbers after
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, then HP didn't hardcode that info into the ROM
<OerHeks> turn laptop upside down, read sticker
<ablest1980> no hp sticker just windows sticker
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, look again under the Base Board Information - Product Name
<Ben64> its printed on it somewhere, you need to look
<ablest1980> it notebook doesnt show
<OerHeks> ablest1980,  what were the commands earlier today?
<lasers> Check bios?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, also System Information
<ablest1980> i have pnly says hp pavilion g6 series
<Ben64> then look on the notebook itself, you can't get the information from software
<ablest1980> only windows sticker
<Ben64> then join ##hardware since this is not an Ubuntu issue
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, if windows is present, you can find it in System Information
<georgeblazer> are there logrotate pros here?
<teward> georgeblazer: you should ask your real question
<teward> and then have patience
<teward> (asking if there's anyone matching specific criterion around is fruitless)
<cfhowlett> https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<mines5> Thats sort of true for me, but not really.
<ablest1980> cfhowlett my model number was printed in the battery slot
<ablest1980> ty
<mines5> good rules to follow as far as asking questions is concerned
<mines5> Also, not sure if this is the right chat for this question, but I was wondering if there was a reason chromium and chrome don't function well in the ubuntu environment. I didn't have any problems using either in Fedora.
<carpetstatic> I am interested in some help with 'motion' is there a channel for said?
<lotuspsychje> carpetstatic: you can start to ask a question
<Temper> hello..
<lotuspsychje> Temper: welcome
<carpetstatic> I can not slow the frame capture down, I set the 'minimum_frame_time integer' to 2,5,10 but I still get Way to many frames saved....
<lotuspsychje> carpetstatic: does man motion show anything usefull?
<Temper> where would you look if you had a standard ubuntu 14.04 installed plus a openvpn server in a vm. I am currently getting a lot of latency and low throughput ~10mbit. CPU load is low.
<carpetstatic> I have the 'framerate integer' set to 2 but I think its capturing like 20 fps
<booby_tables_24> talking about motion, what do you have as your threshold carpetstatic?
<lost> Hi there guys, just wondering why ubuntu can't share files with windows out of the box?
<Temper> lost it can
<lotuspsychje> !samba | lost
<ubottu> lost: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<carpetstatic> not familiar w man motion...
<Temper> just configure smb
<Temper> samba comes preinstall in ubuntu now doesn't it?
<lotuspsychje> Temper: you have openvpn in virtualbox on ubuntu?
<carpetstatic> lemme check threshold, one moment
<rob_p> Temper: What sort of latency are we talking, and what is the network connection speed of the VPN server?
<lost> configuring smb is not "out of the box"
<Temper> the vpn server can download from kernel.org at 30megabytes/sec
<lotuspsychje> lost: ubuntu is built for safety mate, so no network intrusion will work 'out of the box'
<Temper> just got 23.9mb/sec
<lotuspsychje> lost: openssh is nice to share files
<rob_p> Temper: ...so a 33% decrease in transfer rate... That does seem a little excessive. I typically see about 10% decrease in network speed over VPN.
<carpetstatic> the threshold I increased to 6000
<Temper> that's roughly 191mbit plus overhead
<lost> ssh via a comand line?  my wife is not going to do that
<Temper> no that's MegaBytes..
<Temper> i am getting 10megabit vpn performance
<lotuspsychje> lost: whats your purpose exactly, share files over network?
<Temper> that's a 95% loss..
<lost> Originally i had more granular goals, but at this point I just want to share every drive in my network with every computer in my network.
<Temper> hey i got a hard one i know..
<Temper> i am just looking for some ideas
<Temper> the cpu load is low
<lost> i would settle for making one ubuntu machine a fileserver which can be accessed by all the other machiens on the network
<Temper> so i don't think it's an encryption bottleneck
<lotuspsychje> Temper: no router block of some kind? firewall?
<nicolaas> bazhang: thank you so much for your help... .LIVE SAVER!
<lost> right now i get a
<nicolaas> *LIFE SAVER
<Temper> lotuspsychje, in what way?
<carpetstatic> motion...slow down capture rate....
<lotuspsychje> Temper: just want to know the cause of speed loss
<Temper> i am going to try to dl scp from the vpn server
<rob_p> Temper: How about on the client computer? No spike in CPU usage while using the VPN and taxing the network connection?
<lost> i get "network://" could not be openeded from nautilus and "windows can not access this share" from windows.
<lotuspsychje> lost: read the samba url, there's no other 'simple' way
<lost> from what I can tell i'm going to have to edit fstab and smb.conf to make anything function, and given i've tried that fifty times and ended up tearing out my hair
<lost> at this point I'm thinking just switching all my computers to windows will at least mean i can share things
<lotuspsychje> lost: sharing on windows also means big security holes in your system, open to hackers
<lost> i simply do not care lotus, i would rather my wife could watch movies
<ghost_> hiii all
<lotuspsychje> lost: buy her a media hd :p
<lost> it is hard to express how much more i want to be able to share files than care about hackers within my own network
<Tempers> i disconnected the vpn
<Tempers> lost connection
<lotuspsychje> Tempers: maybe the ##networking guys can also sort your issue?
<Tempers> i got 1325KiB/sec or 10,600kbps
<lost> lotus, i have 24tb of files, there is not external drive that can hold that
<carpetstatic> I am interested in some help with 'motion' ?
<carpetstatic> I am interested in some help with 'motion' ?
<lotuspsychje> lost: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/configure-samba-sharing-between-ubuntu.html
<Temper> it's pretty simple. I once configured a samba server as a domain controller heheh
<lotuspsychje> carpetstatic: did you thr the #motion channel?
<lotuspsychje> try
<carpetstatic> thank you, I'll go there
<ghhofstetter> hello I have a dual monitor set up main one is right, my "secondary"monitor is to the left... everytime I fullscreen something from firefox or chrome or vlc media play it full screens onto the side monitor when I want to to fullscreen on my main one.... and help with settings?
<lost> lotuspsychje, I just followed that guide again, and it stops working where windows goes to connect the share folder
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | ghhofstetter
<ubottu> ghhofstetter: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lotuspsychje> lost: you have a firewall or a router?
<lost> lotuspsychje, no firewall, yes there is a router.
<lotuspsychje> lost: doublecheck if it can block network sharing
<wagtag> Has anyone had any luck getting Ubuntu installed on the Quantum Byte? http://www.quantum-byte.com/ The BIOS has no option to disable UEFI that I can find. Fastboot and Secure Boot have been disabled but the machine will still not boot from USB.
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: your trying single boot ubuntu or dualboot?
<lost> lotuspsychje, the router firewall is disabled and it is set up to allow all traffic to everywhere, it changes nothing.  The other devices on the network can share with each other, windows can reach windows, mac can reach windows, windows can reach mac,  it is only the ubuntu devices which can neither share files nor access them.
<lotuspsychje> lost: not sure then mate sorry, you can try #samba also perhaps
<lost> ah great, that would be the fourth time in as many months I've gone to #samba,  it always ends up with editing fstab and smbconf to such a degree that I end up reimagine the machine to fix their experiments
<lost> I wish there was a way i could get feedback to the ubuntu devs,  I would ask for two things.  sharing with windows and opening android devices :(
<wagtag> lotuspsychje: I'd prefer to just wipe windows and just have ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: how did you create ubuntu sb?
<lotuspsychje> usb
<wagtag> I downloaded the 14.04 64-bit ISO and then used Pen Drive Linux's USB installer to format and create the bootable usb
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: did you test the usb on another machine to see if it works?
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: if you say fastboot and secureboot is disabled, should work
<wagtag> lotuspsychje: works on older computer but it isn't a good test because it doesn't have UEFI
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: how did you disable secureboot without uefi then?
<wagtag> lotuspsychje: I totally expected it to work. Not sure where it is failing. When I set the boot order to USB first or choose it from Boot Override it just reboots to Windows
<wagtag> lotuspsychje: sorry, my other machine I used to verify the usb doesn't have uefi
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: there is a trick from windows to boot into your uefi
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: ask in the ##windows channel howto
<wagtag> lotuspsychje: oh? good to know. I will try that. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: it will reboot your windows in the blue screen with factory settings n such
<RedMercury> i'm having problems getting my openvpn tunnel to come up on boot
<RedMercury> the init script is in init.d
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | RedMercury
<ubottu> RedMercury: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wagtag> lotuspsychje: oh, that just takes me to the BIOS once I choose options from that menu
<RedMercury> so all of the googling i've done has led me to upstart, and threads telling me i need to write a script
<lyntwo> wagtag: did you create uefi-only bootable usb live media?
<MatthewsFace> hey guys I'm having issues with ubuntu resolving a cname
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | RedMercury maybe this can help also
<ubottu> RedMercury maybe this can help also: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<MatthewsFace> nslookup works, but when I try to ping the address it fails to resolve
<wagtag> lyntwo: I just used the generic 64-bit ISO. That is my next step
<rkhunter> hey
<bleak> hello
<bleak> hello
<lotuspsychje> bleak: welcome
<bleak> thanks, i'm sorta new to irc
<lotuspsychje> bleak: you joined an ubuntu support channel here
<bleak> oh, i knew it said ubuntu. I think i clicked it while looking for a specific channel.
<lotuspsychje> !alis | bleak
<ubottu> bleak: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bleak> thanks... later.
<sico> hello bleak
<bleak> hi
<sico> speaks spanish ?
<lotuspsychje> !es | sico
<ubottu> sico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wagtag> Should have done my research. Looks like Intel Baytrail Atom processors are not "Linux friendly" and disabling SecureBoot switches to 32bit UEFI
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: i had a user in here recently that fixed ubuntu on a baytrail, not sure howto anymore
<wagtag> lotuspsychje: At least I know the source of my problem now and can look for a solution
<lotuspsychje> wagtag: im sure there's a solution for it
<lyntwo> did you able to enter bios ?
<wagtag> yup
<lyntwo> just in case you'r not try everything:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<htqp> https://www.google.it/?q=baytrail+site:irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wickedheadache> r/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 145, in <module>     fetcher.run_options += ["--mode=%s" % options.mode, AttributeError: type object 'DistUpgradeFetcherCore' has no attribute 'run_options'
<wickedheadache> tried to follow the guide to do the update from 12.10 to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: i would go for a clean install mate
<htqp> you can't go 12.10 -> 14.04 directly,you upgrade 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 etc.
<htqp> 12.04 can go straight to 14.04 instead
<wickedheadache> i know, but no cd-rs  no dvd-r no dvd drive to write
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: clean install will save you a headache :p
<wickedheadache> yes it it will xD
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: you have a spare usb stick perhaps?
<wickedheadache> pc does not boot from usb =/ too old
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: you can burn 'plop boot manager' to a cdrom then force usb to boot
<wickedheadache> interesting
<htqp> download the iso filke, then edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to boot the iso file following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<htqp> (ofc download the iso to a separate partition than /, since one cannot format the partition one has booted from)
<wickedheadache> does this work on 32bit systems?
<wickedheadache> right
<htqp> both plop and iso booting work on 32bit and 64bit
<wickedheadache> cool
<crimson83> how can I find out whats making firefox freeze up and crash?
<wickedheadache> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wickedheadache> in xfburn what does "burnfree" mean?
<wickedheadache> ah protects against buffer underrun
<lasko> Hello hello
<Duedue1> bonjour a tous
<lasko> !fr | Duedue1
<ubottu> Duedue1: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Duedue1> nobody is activ on french chanels
<lasko> Duedue1: If you are capable of explaining your issue in english and understanding english then someone here can help you
<h41work> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 in VirtualBox 4.1.18_Debian and also the GuestAdditions from this Version. Everything went smooth but the resolution stuck on 640x(idk). I read in a Ubuntu forum that it needs a newer GuestAdditions release, so I downloaded and installed VBoxGuestAdditions_4.3.8 but the problem stays. Is this a known issue and maybe already a standart solution I'm missing while searching?
<lasko> h41work: I've had that issue before on another box. After installing the VBOXGuest stuff do you now get an option in the menu to change to "Full Screen" -- or Seamless Mode?
<lasko> Also make sure "Auto-resize Guest Display is selected in the View menu.
<h41work> lasko: the auto resize option is checked. the fullscreen option does not change the resolution and seamless mode is greyed out
<lasko> And have you rebooted guest?
<h41work> yup
<lasko> h41work: Here is usually my "checklist" if you will. Mount the VBOX Media again and manually run the VBOXLinuxAdditions.run script --- and once that is complete, reboot, and recheck the View menu. Seamless shouldn't be grayed out, otherwise the vbox guest additions did no install properly.
<lasko> When I say reboot, I mean the guest host.
<crystal77> My cron doesn't support weekday abbreviations like * * * * mon-sun, why?
<crystal77> 3.0pl1-120ubuntu4 is my version...
<h41work> lasko: I'll check why seamless mode is greyed out. Thank you and have a nice day.
<lasko> crystal77: From my understanding -- if you want to choose specific days you can use the "number" of the day of the week..   e.g.  * * * * 2,3,4    And this will run Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday.
<crystal77> right, trying to find evidence that it's a known broken thing, haha
<crystal77> can't find a changelong anywhere
<lasko> I wasn't aware you could use Abbreviations honestly.
<lasko> And as far as I can tell theres no indication in the man pages that specify that ability
<crystal77> It's all over the web though, all the examples...
<lasko> crystal77: Link?
<crystal77> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron#CRON_expression
<crystal77> I've never seen this not work, which boggles my mind.
<lasko> I think if you want to use CRON expressions you have to use commas and not dashes.
<lasko> example --    * * * * MON,TUE,WED
<lasko> as seen in the example you provided.
<crystal77> http://www.nncron.ru/help/EN/working/cron-format.htm
<crystal77> Nah, it seems to work both ways. :/
<lasko> I dont see any examples that you've provided that show the expressions used with - (dashes) instead of commas.
<crystal77> I just hate the fact that cron doesn't give me an error
<crystal77> http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/Connect/en/Writing_a_CRON_Expression
<crystal77> He used the example: "0 15 10 ? * MON-FRI"
<lasko> Dont get me wrong. I'm not saying you are /wrong/ -- I was just stating the documentation doesn't specify you can -- but it also doesn't specify you /cant/ -- To me thats a documentation flaw, as well as a bug that should report errant syntax.
<crystal77> Yeah. I'm thinking my best bet is to convert these to just numbers
<crystal77> No fancy syntax
<lasko> crystal77: Go check out the launchpad bug page and see if a bug exists for it --- and if not, report one.
<lasko> citing that page -- which actually does not the MON-FRI syntax.
<lasko> does show*
<lasko> And no errors are appearing in /var/log/syslog for that cron job/
<crystal77> Nope, tailing it right now :/
<crystal77> changed it all to commas to see if anything shows
<crystal77> cron[17779]: Error: bad day-of-week;
<crystal77> Oops, well at least I know my new change broke it
<kakashi__> I was updating the version of Ubuntu and it was not done completely as my  pc got shut down. Now I am not able to update it.
<kakashi__> guys any solution?
<lasko> !patience | kakashi__
<ubottu> kakashi__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lasko> If give me like 5 minutes I'll be able to assist.
<kakashi__> sure
<lasko> kakashi__: Okay, so first off -- (i'm slightly still afk) -- but while you wait for me to come back -- can you provide me with the /issue/ you are having -- e.g. the upgrade failed but what specific issues are you seeing as a result of the failed upgrade.
<kakashi__> ok
<lasko> And what steps have you attempted thus far to troubleshoot said issues.
<kakashi__> its giving three options: 1) ignore 2) related to root 3) mount from shell
<lasko> I presume this is when you try to boot?
<leeyaa> hello
<kakashi__> yes
<lasko> leeyaa: Hello
<leeyaa> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 LTS to ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<leeyaa> without complete reinstall
<geirha> leeyaa: yes
<geirha> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leeyaa> thanks
<leeyaa> that didnt work out for ubuntu 6 btw ;p
<leeyaa> no way to upgrade it
<lasko> kakashi__: During the boot process are you able to boot in recovery (grub menu)?
<kakashi__> yes
<lasko> and from there are you able to mount / ?
<odsent_> does anyone know of a channel about assembly code? NASM?
<lasko> If you can get into a recovery console I would attempt to   apt-get clean && apt-get update && dpkg --configure -a
<maum> how to redirect http to https? http://pastebin.com/1duqX5K1
<lasko> odsent_: #nasm
<kakashi__> no,i am not able to mount.
<lasko> maum: This is a channel specific to ubuntu, if you need assistance with your Web server (e.g. apache, lighttpd) you'll need to see those channels about configuration issues.
<Sohail-Ahmed> Is there a keyboard shortcut for dragging windows a bit to left, right, up and down?
<maum> I see
<lasko> Sohail-Ahmed: You can alt-click a window to move it heh
<lasko> but nothing directly from the keyboard to move it a specific direction (that I'm aware of)
<Sohail-Ahmed> lasko: Sorry I can't click with keyboard
<Sohail-Ahmed> lasko: do you a command to do that. A command that moves a window having a focus?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ** know
<lasko> You could remap your keys do that but honestly I wouldn't be able to help you with that haha
<goodluck> hi,genius,i have a action that must receive  post data from outside ip,address = http://www.example.com/flow/notify,but its forbbiden by yii because of crsf, how should i set crsf from the ouside ip for this (flow/notify) action,other action (flow/notify) keep theirs own
<Sohail-Ahmed> lasko: thanks!!
<lasko> kakashi__: Give me a few more minutes and I'll get back with you.
<lasko> or quit the channel before I can help you more lol
<boris> test
<lasko> ack
<h41work> lasko: Hey, back again. I fixed it by installing the newest guest additions which are version 4.3.24
<lasko> h41work: Cool, glad to hear it
<lasko> I'll make a note of that
<lasko> So if anyone else asks
<h41work> lasko: Thanks again for your help.
<lasko> h41work: No problem, glad I could be of assistance :)
<asdfqwer> Hi, how do you launch a DOS attack from Ubuntu? I'm not planning to do it anytime soon but I'm curious.
<jpds> asdfqwer: Not here.
<HalfEatenPie> Anyone ever had a problem with Ubuntu 14.04 server where DNS doesn't work?
<HalfEatenPie> /etc/resolv.conf already has working nameservers at the moment
<HalfEatenPie> however, no DNS
<jpds> HalfEatenPie: Use dig +trace to debug.
<ubuntuser13> ubuntu-touch emulator asking for ubuntu-phablet login:  password:
<HalfEatenPie> I would if dig was installed :/
<jpds> HalfEatenPie: Can you ping the DNS servers?
<HalfEatenPie> jpds: I found what the problem was though.  Thanks
<HalfEatenPie> Yeah...  the DNS Server was behind an internal network
<HalfEatenPie> that didn't have the proper routing in the router table
<DJones> ubuntuser13: It might be woth asking that in #ubuntu-touch
<jpds> HalfEatenPie: :-)
<HalfEatenPie> therefore DNS requests weren't going to the right server
<HalfEatenPie> thanks :)
<ubuntuser13> DJones: i know, but no response on ubuntu-touch.
<mikle> !list
<ubottu> mikle: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<allstarsnorks2> Hey there. Where are the lightdm.c files in Ubuntu 14.04 located?
<jpds> allstarsnorks2: apt-get source lightdm ?
<allstarsnorks2> *lightdm.conf
<jpds> allstarsnorks2: /etc/lightdm/ ?
<allstarsnorks2> it gave a lightdm.conf.d
<jpds> allstarsnorks2: I think you can just place a lightdm.conf file in /etc/lightdm/
<allstarsnorks2> Alright. This is because I am remastering a system and remastersys told me to configure the lightdm.conf file prior to remastering.
<Utal> i am facing a booting problem which says that /dev/mapper//ubuntu--vg--root does not exist .can anyone here give me a solution.
<x44x45x41x4E> Anyone have tried configuring an Ubuntu server on top of Hyper-V? I've tried this guide but I can't still seem to connect to the internet to install packages in the VM. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Utal> i am facing a booting problem which says that /dev/mapper//ubuntu--vg--root does not exist .can anyone here give me a solution.
<bepolite_> Hello
<bepolite_> I have some bluetooth earphones connected in ubuntu but I can't get to redirect all my audio output the these headphones
<bepolite_> What do I do
<bepolite_> Only sounds from skype are being played using the headphones
<frederik_2> hi all
<frederik_2> i am running latest ubuntu with xen 4.4 with virt-manager. when i run virt-manager to create a vm and install guest ubuntu, i don't see a usb controller
<jpds> People still use Xen?
<frederik_2> jpds: what do you use ?
<jpds> frederik_2: KVM.
<frederik_2> is it better ?
<jpds> frederik_2: 'better' is subjective.
<jpds> frederik_2: Both are in the kernel, Xen is in universe, while kvm is in main and supported by Ubuntu.
<frederik_2> worth a try
<ustunozgur> Hi all, some operations, like logging in or getting the output of crontab have become very slow.
<ustunozgur> For example, time crontab -l takes 9 seconds
<ustunozgur> I'm stuck as to what might be the issue
<ustunozgur> could anyone offer any suggestions how to debug this issue?
<jpds> ustunozgur: strace crontab -l
<ustunozgur> jpds: Thanks, it waits at send(3, "<78>Mar 10 05:17:38 crontab[3991"..., 53, MSG_NOSIGNAL
<ustunozgur> let me paste the whole output
<zetheroo> I am trying to delete a user with 'userdel' but am being told that the 'user is currently used by process 658' - how do I find out what this process is?
<jpds> zetheroo: ps aux | grep 658
<zetheroo> ok thanks
<Invisible> Hello
<Invisible> I just booted up gparted and shrined the / in extended. But i cannot use the unallocated space in extended. Help?
<zetheroo> I have killed the process a dozen times with several commands but the process keeps coming back as soon as it's killed
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> how do i know if i got ubuntu 14.04 or 14.04.1?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, more /cat/issue
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, sorry.  more /etc/issue
<ablest1980> oh
<ablest1980> its ok
<zetheroo> how can I remove this user account regardless of the processes which are using it?
<ustunozgur> jpds: here is an strace output https://gist.github.com/ustun/67d34c73083cff94bf8b it just waits at MSG_NOSIGNAL line
<ablest1980> i got 14.04.2
<ustunozgur> same for other operations.
<ablest1980> i want to install http://ubuntugnome.org/ is this available in ubuntu software center i never installed anything outside that
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, you want to install a website?
<ablest1980> gnome
<cfhowlett> !gnome | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ablest1980> Ubuntu GNOME (formerly Ubuntu GNOME Remix) is a mostly pure GNOME desktop experience built from the Ubuntu repositories
<ablest1980> ok ty
<ablest1980> E: Unable to locate package shell
<ablest1980> !ubuntu gnome
<jpds> ustunozgur: zsh parse error on the last line.
<cfhowlett> 'gnome-shell' note the lack of a space
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ok its working
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> its asking which display manager
<ablest1980> gdm or lightdm which do i choose?
<ablest1980> grey or light grey?
<lokita> spanish??
<ablest1980> hola
<DJones> !es | lokita
<ubottu> lokita: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !es | lokita
<onla> !ee
<lokita> uff bueno ya lo hice pero esos canales estan aburridicimos
<onla> !ee | onla
<onla> !fi | onla
<ubottu> onla, please see my private message
<ablest1980> cfhowlett do you know which default display manager i should choose?
<ustunozgur> jpds: I think that's unrelated, it waits long before that error.
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, How would I know your needs and preferences?  sorry, but that's a personal choice.
<ablest1980> ok np
<TONY76GSX> ciao
<TONY76GSX> !list
<ubottu> TONY76GSX: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pgunnars> hey, im trying to reinstall QT since the installation suddenly got fubared and I can't run anything. When I try to run the .run file, it just generates a .lock file in the directory and nothing happens. What gives?
<I-am-Groot> Hello, I am back.
<Invisible> Hey can you help me?
<I-am-Groot> Yesterday some awesome guys here helped me out with fixing my swap partition
<cfhowlett> !ask | Invisible
<ubottu> Invisible: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Invisible> I just booted up gparted and shrinked the / in extended. But i cannot use the unallocated space in extended. Help?
<Invisible> ! patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mne> Hi. I was wondering whether (e.g. using udev) I can add a linked copy of a network interface device. The reason is that on a sever there are multiple network interfaces having names such as "em0", "em1", etc. However, to run a licensed copy of a development tool, there needs to be an "eth0" device so that the software can derive the mac address and check whether the license is correct.
<indn1234> Does the graphical copy paste copy over the hidden and system files inside folders as well?
<I-am-Groot> I needed to downgrade my intel vga driver from i915 to a stable version, but i wasnt able to get it done because the dev that was helping me out went to bed
<I-am-Groot> That brings me to my question, can someone help me downgrade my intel graphic driver from i915
<thangcho> gg
<lyze> hi :)
<I-am-Groot> Anyone??
<ablest1980> hi
<lyze> I-am-Groot what?
<ablest1980> how do i change my passphrase screen color?
<I-am-Groot> can someone help me downgrade my intel graphic driver from i915
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: that makes no sense
<I-am-Groot> huh??
<I-am-Groot> why is that?Ben64
<Ben64> i915 isn't unstable, and even if it were, what would you downgrade to?
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: didnt we have that topic last night?
<I-am-Groot> k1l:We did but Daftykins went to bed before we could finnish
<k1l_> 1) is the driver an issue? 2) you used that intel video driver updater thing. did you look if that got an uninstall process?
<I-am-Groot> he asked me to remove some ppa
<I-am-Groot> k1l: It didnt have an uninstall process
<lyze> are there any older versions from the amd graphics card drivers? the newest version gives me a blackscreen after restarting (also the same happens under windows)
<lyze> brb
<I-am-Groot> lyze:I also experience a similar issue, but mine has black borders all around my windows, pop ups, terminal becomes black etc
<I-am-Groot> This problem with Ubuntu is making it a pain in the a** to use
<lyze> back
<lyze> I-am-Groot: what did ya say?
<I-am-Groot> i really love Ubuntu but this is super annoying
<I-am-Groot> come on dude
<I-am-Groot> lyze:I also experience a similar issue, but mine has black borders all around my windows, pop ups, terminal becomes black etc
<I-am-Groot> thats what i said
<lyze> I-am-Groot: thanks. well that sucks too
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: what ppa did you install, and why
<lyze> but its not so difficult to debug as having a complete black screen QQ
<Ben64> lyze: if its happening in windows and linux, kind of points to a hardware issue
<I-am-Groot> During my use of ubuntu, i installed a few, Numix,Mako,VLC,intel graphics installer etc
<lyze> Ben42_: the open source drivers for linux are working perfectly
<lyze> Ben42_: but i need to work with the amd drivers because of some heavy 3d programs
<Ben64> lyze: you're missing my point. if it goes black in both windows and linux, that points to a hardware problem
<lyze> Ben42_: yeah i know that it could be a hardware problem. but why does it work when it has the open source drivers installed?
<Ben64> doesn't tax the hardware
<lyze> hmm ok
<Dulcin> Hi, I just installed the Ubuntu vivid daily, now when I maximize my terminator window it is dimming my screen, but only when I maximize it on my second monitor (dual monitor setup). Is this a new setting or a bug?
<Myrtti> !vivid | Dulcin
<ubottu> Dulcin: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Ben64> Dulcin: #ubuntu+1 for support until it's released
<Dulcin> ok thank you
<Prigit> Hello
<lyze> hi PriceChilde
<lyze> * Prigit :)
<Prigit> Hey
<I-am-Groot> Ben64: What if i wanted to revert my graphics driver to the default one that comes with Ubuntu, How do i go about it?
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: you'd remove the intel ppa you added for whatever reason you added it
<Prigit> I-am-Groot: uninstall and install again from www.ubuntu.com
<I-am-Groot> Ben64: I did that yesterday,
<Prigit> Did it work?
<I-am-Groot> Prigit: Are u saying i should do a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Ben64> looking through the log from last time you were here, i don't see any confirmation that you actually removed the PPA
<I-am-Groot> I did. Just tell me a command that i can use to check
<I-am-Groot> so that i send it via pastebin
<I-am-Groot> Ben64: Check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/10573739/
<Ben64> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list"
<indn1234> Does the graphical copy paste copy over the hidden and system files inside folders as well?
<lyze> indn1234: if you enable hidden folders then yes
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: and look at lines 10 and 11 in your paste...
<Prigit> I-am-Groot: not install fresh ubuntu, but reinstall just the driver that has problem
<XforceVesa> Hi
<Prigit> Got to go.
<Prigit> See ya all :)
<I-am-Groot> Crap, its still there
<I-am-Groot> How do i get rid of it
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: you were told yesterday to look here https://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-add-intel-linux-graphics-driver-repository-in-ubuntu/
<I-am-Groot> Ben64: I did that
<lyze> I-am-Groot: also with the ubuntu software center @ removing the ppa?
<lyze> this https://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/intel_drivers_repository_1_thumb.png
<I-am-Groot> Ben64: It think its gone now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10573748/
<I-am-Groot> Wait it still there
<Ben64> did you just erase those files? what did you do
<I-am-Groot> I deleted them using the System Settings –> Software Sources –> Other Software tab,
<I-am-Groot> and removed them
<k1l_> removing the repo doesnt remove the files.
<Ben64> ah, thought it would
<k1l_> ppa-purge is for that
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<I-am-Groot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10573764/
<I-am-Groot> Its gone for real this time
<I-am-Groot> I showed them who is boss...hahah
<I-am-Groot> Ben64 & K1l_: What is next??
<k1l_> what did ppa-purge tell you?
<I-am-Groot> It didnt tell me anything. I used sudo nautilus t launch nautilus in root mode and went over to /etc/apt/soureces.list.d and deleted the intel files
<I-am-Groot> Did i screw up??
<k1l_> :/
<Ben64> in a couple ways, probably. shouldn't do sudo nautilus or delete system files you aren't 100% sure of
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<I-am-Groot> So did that get the work done??
<I-am-Groot> I mean did it get rid of the intel ppa??
<sRN5752> is anybody there?
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: well, sure. see if 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' makes stuff work maybe
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: getting rid of the PPA is good if you got rid of the Files that are installed from that PPA first. so like the driver.
<I-am-Groot> OOh Yea..
<I-am-Groot> k1l: I did that yesterday
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: now you have the packages installed and the system doesnt know where they are from and how to handle them.
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: so the issue with the intel are gone?
<I-am-Groot> Nope
<I-am-Groot> I want to downgrade the intel driver to the default one that ubuntu ships with
<k1l_> ...
<I-am-Groot> because as i said earlier, the black border thingy happens again
<k1l_> so you didnt remove the "wrong" ppa packages but removed the ppa
<I-am-Groot> and the only thing i can do is restore my backup
<I-am-Groot> k1l: I removed the intel ppa files from the sources.list.d directory
<I-am-Groot> that was the only file i removed
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: ppa-files are not the drivers
<I-am-Groot> Yea... But from how i understand it, i needed to remove those files inorder for the downgrade to occur
<I-am-Groot> right?
<I-am-Groot> I removed just these two
<k1l_> yes. but you did it in the wrong order.
<I-am-Groot> intellinuxgraphics.list and intellinuxgraphics.list.save
<k1l_> get rid of the wrong driver , then get  rid of PPA.
<I-am-Groot> I have a backup
<I-am-Groot> If u want i could restore it
<Invisible> How can I merge two sdas?
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: "sudo apt-get purge intel-linux-graphics-installer && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Invisible> ?
<I-am-Groot> k1l: results are : E: Unable to locate package intel-linux-graphics-installer
<I-am-Groot> The thing is, i entered these commands yesterday
<I-am-Groot> and it uninstalled the intel linux graphics installer
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: "dpkg -l | grep  -i intel"   in a pastebin please
<ablest1980> how do i change my splash screenfrom purple to grey?
<ablest1980> everthing is grey silver and black except starting screen i see purple then passphrase screen which is grey login screen grey desktop grey
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: ?
<ablest1980> whats groot mean?
<ablest1980> sorry
<I-am-Groot> k1l_:How do i use that command with the pastebinit command??
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: "dpkg -l | grep  -i intel | pastebinit"
<k1l_> but you could have made the old but quick way of copying the text in terminal and upload it manually :)
<I-am-Groot> k1l_: Ikeep getting a socket error
<I-am-Groot> kk
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: copy it manually.
<I-am-Groot> okay
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: so will you show the link to the pastebin?
<I-am-Groot> Sorry k1l_, Its like the universe doesnt want me to paste
<I-am-Groot> here u go http://pastebin.com/NayJndGg
<k1l_> ok, there we have the problem
<ws2k3> i changed my /boot/grub/grub.cnf do i need to run update-grub for that?
<k1l_> you got still a lot of PPA-packages installed (the one that version number includes intel) that should have had been removed with the ppa-purge program instead of just blindly removing the ppa-repo
<ablest1980> hi i installed ubuntugnome and my startup screen and terminal window is purple i want to change it to grey
<I-am-Groot> k1l_, i have a backup,
<I-am-Groot> should i just pull those two files i deleted and place them in the ppa directory??
<k1l_> go for that. i dont have time now to help you there
<I-am-Groot> rodger that
<I-am-Groot> am on it
<star3am> hello all, having some trouble installing imagemagick development files on 14.04
<star3am> anyone got a ppa or a quick work around?
<lyze> star3am: which problems do you have?
<halfbeing> Periodically the disk activity light comes on and then my machine becomes completely unusable for up to an hour or until I hold down the power button for 5 secs. I can't even log into a console to identify and kill the process concerned. Is there any way to disable this "feature"?
<I-am-Groot> k1l_: Sorry for the delay, i am trying to extract two files from a full backup of my ubuntu installation
<I-am-Groot> k1l_: Its done
<I-am-Groot> I have restored the two intel ppa files
<lyze> I-am-Groot: 12:13:50 PMk1l_go for that. i dont have time now to help you there
<star3am> lyze: i installed graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat, and actually just looking for MagickWand.h so that I can install rmagick
<I-am-Groot> UUhhmmm i taught he was referring to not having time to help in restoring the two ppa files
<colp2> halfbeing, could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/363695  ? remove apt-xapian-index if that's the case
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363695 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index uses too much CPU and memory" [Undecided,Fix released]
<newbieAlert> hey hi what is the way to know the sectors the files are located at ???
<I-am-Groot> lyze: could u help out??
<lyze> I-am-Groot: i guess make a "apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get purge intel-linux-graphics-installer && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<lyze> or wait
<colp2> halfbeing, or mlocate/locate?
<I-am-Groot> OOkay, let me try ur suggestion
<lyze> I-am-Groot: could you pastebin the complete logfile from today (this chat)?
<lyze> I-am-Groot: nevermind found the logfiles ont he internet
<I-am-Groot> wow.
<lyze> I-am-Groot: ^^ according tot he website he gave you: https://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-add-intel-linux-graphics-driver-repository-in-ubuntu/
<I-am-Groot> I hadnt enabled logging onto disk
<I-am-Groot> but i have now
<lyze> ^^
<lyze> I-am-Groot: you need to do both commands i told you todo and then just remove the ppa (via the gui) and apt-get update again
<I-am-Groot> Yea
<lyze> I-am-Groot: (System Settings –> Software Sources –> Other Software )
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<I-am-Groot> so after doing this, it would remove the driver that intel driver installer had installed on my pc right??
<lyze> yes
<I-am-Groot> Thank you lyze
<I-am-Groot> I am on it, would keep u posted
<halfbeing> colp2, I don't know. I simply can't do anything to diagnose the problem because the machine locks up so thoroughly. this is a new installation of vanilla ubuntu. previously i was using ubuntustudio where i did get the problem of find operations making my computer very slow, but not making it seize up completely.
<lyze> I-am-Groot: lets see if it works then you can thank me and  k1l_ ;)
<I-am-Groot> Ookay
<azizLIGHT> i want to test the launcher, how do i make a urgent animation happen?
<azizLIGHT> the wiggle
<sappho> try
<I-am-Groot> lyze: Package 'intel-linux-graphics-installer' is not installed, so not removed
<I-am-Groot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 407 not upgraded.
<I-am-Groot> thats what i get after typing this command
<I-am-Groot> sudo apt-get purge intel-linux-graphics-installer && sudo apt-get autoremove
<lyze> sudo dpkg -l | grep intel
<lyze> pastebin this
<I-am-Groot> kk
<lyze> well brb in a couple of mins
<I-am-Groot> lyze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10574066/
<I-am-Groot> lyze: Incase u come back, please let me know :)
<mateusz_> I cant open 1723 and 47 port in Gufw program for PPTP , could sb help me?
<lyze> back :)
<I-am-Groot> Yaaay!! u are back
<I-am-Groot> lyze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10574066/
<Hannspree23> Meow
<Hannspree23> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lyze> well if you have entered dpkg -l | grep intel
<lyze> then you have installed all the packages in the pastebin
<lyze> so you can sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-intel
<lyze> and then the other things
<I-am-Groot> okay
<I-am-Groot> so i just executed this command sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-intel
<lyze> and?
<lyze> did it removed the package?
<I-am-Groot> lyze: Whats next please??
<lyze> autoremove every unused package
<lyze> sudo apt-get autoremove
<lyze> and then remove the ppa via the gui
<I-am-Groot> yea it did
<lyze> then apt-get update and restart the machine
<myrkraverk> Every time I start a perl program, I get a warning that en_US.UTF-8 locale is not installed on my system.  How can I fix that?
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<myrkraverk> Is there a package I can install?
<lyze> myrkraverk locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<I-am-Groot> lyze: one more problem
<lyze> I-am-Groot which one?
<cfhowlett> myrkraverk, make sure you're online.  go into settings, language support..install / remove languages and apply system wide should fix if things are actually missing
<myrkraverk> cfhowlett, I don't have gui.
<I-am-Groot> there is a red round thingy in my status bar
<lyze> I-am-Groot can you post a screenshot?
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<I-am-Groot> I am unable to take a screenshot of it
<lyze> Qo with your mobile phone?
<I-am-Groot> okay
<myrkraverk> lyze, thank you, that works.
<lyze> myrkraverk no prob ;)
<onla> anyone know whats up my ubuntus firefox is not working with silverlight content anymore. I installed the pipelight some months ago
<bongma> why does nickserv say i am  not logged in??
<lyze> bongma because the nick is registered by somebody
<cfhowlett> bongma, because you're not logged in?
<lyze> if its you who has registered it then type in /msg nickserv identify your_password
<k1l_> bongma: after you registered you need to login every time you connect. for help with that ask in #freenode
<cfhowlett> bongma, or set your irc client to auto login.  easy in x and hexchat ...
<bongma> lyze: tnx it worked
<bongma> but how do i change my REGISTERED nick?
<lyze> register the new nick again
<bazhang>  /join #freenode bongma
<bongma>  /join #freenode
<Eugenio> Hi all
<lyze> hi Eugenio
<I-am-Groot> lyze: I am having a bad upload speed today
<I-am-Groot> dont know why
<lyze> :(
<bobin_> Hello people. I need some help with my network drivers. Installed elementry for a couplle of minutes ago and cant get the wierd network to work. My mobo is: Z97X-UD5H-BK so i have intel+killer ports? Any ideas? I am aware that this is the ubuntu channel but it should be the same method
<Ben64> !elementary | bobin_
<ubottu> bobin_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bazhang> #elementaryos for that bobin_
<I-am-Groot> Yea, i can barely upload a picture to imgur
<cfhowlett> bobin_, elemenatary is not ubuntu and not supported ehre.
<cfhowlett> *here*
<I-am-Groot> But the error is about the ppa file i restored from the backup
<lyze> I-am-Groot Qo?
<I-am-Groot> I think it didnt recieve the right permissions
<uczen> siema
<uczen> hejo
<uczen_3> sIEMA
<uczen> loL
<uczen> kupa
<uczen_3> cycki]
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bobin_> <cfhowlett>  I know that thought i should ask. It will probally be the same thing
<uczen> cycek
<uczen_3> Majkraft
<uczen> dfgtutsdag[b
<uczen> dh
<I-am-Groot> since i copied those two files out of the .tar file
<cfhowlett> !ops | uczen ...
<bobin_> <cfhowlett>  I know that thought i should ask. It will probally be the same thing
<ubottu> uczen ...: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Myrtti> cfhowlett: surely you already noticed that ops are around?
<cfhowlett> Myrtti, ops are *always* around ... somewhere :)
<lyze> I-am-Groot so you cant remove the ppa?
<I-am-Groot> lyze: i fixed it.
<lyze> ok
<I-am-Groot> The problem was because i runned nautilus in root mode and used it to copy the ppa into the directory
<goofool_> 0xff
<I-am-Groot> so the permissions were set to root
<lyze> yeah
<I-am-Groot> i think it wasnt able to access it
<bazhang> I-am-Groot, thats NOT how to add ppa at all
<lyze> bazhang he deleted some ppa files inside the sources directory. so now he restored them from a backup
<I-am-Groot> bazhang, i know, but i deleted the ppa and tried recovering it from a backup
<I-am-Groot> yea
<bazhang> using ppa-purge I hope
<lyze> nope via a file manager
<bazhang> thats not good a t all
<lyze> thats why he added the files manually from a backup again
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: really. use your backup and dont start fiddeling with root and such again if you dont have a clue what you are doing there at all
<bazhang> hope he has very good backups
<I-am-Groot> k1l_:Yes Sir!
<I-am-Groot> bazhang: i have a backup of the whole ubuntu installation
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: didn't i say not to run nautilus using sudo before? (spoiler - I did)
 * cfhowlett picks jaw up off the floor and backs away from thread ...
<I-am-Groot> Ben64: Yes u did
<I-am-Groot> :(
<bazhang> I-am-Groot, I mean your own files/data; at this point your system is unstable
<colp2> !info flightgear
<ubottu> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.0-2 (utopic), package size 3593 kB, installed size 14855 kB
<I-am-Groot> So now that i have removed the intel installer and xserver, what do i do next?
<lyze> what
<lyze> you removed the xserver?!
<I-am-Groot> reboot??
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: "dpkg -l | grep  -i intel "  gives you what?
<I-am-Groot> i runned sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-intel
<I-am-Groot> just as u said lyze
<lyze> thats not removing the xserver ;)
<lyze> ye reboot
<lyze> !info  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu4.2 (utopic), package size 705 kB, installed size 3267 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<I-am-Groot> lyze http://paste.ubuntu.com/10574309/
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: your system still got a lot old PPA packages installed.
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<lyze> brb
<I-am-Groot> Pls tell me what do
<I-am-Groot> okay lyze
<k1l_> look at the version numbers. all with intel1 in the verison are from the PPA. that would have been very easy to reemove with ppa-purge, but you prefer wildly root nautilus hacking.
<I-am-Groot> Lol :)
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: then "sudo apt-get update"
<I-am-Groot> Yes sir
<I-am-Groot> done
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers libgbm1 libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libgles1-mesa libgles2-mesa libopenvg1-mesa libosmesa6  libwayland-egl1-mesa libxatracker2 mesa-common-dev"
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<railsraider> hi, i need to exlude a single file on logrotate and match everything else how do i do that
<railsraider> globbing doesn’t seem to work
<I-am-Groot> k1l_: after running sudo apt-get update, it ended with an error
<k1l_> *sigh*
<railsraider> i tried /logs/[!eye.log] but it still get that file
<I-am-Groot> W: GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366
<I-am-Groot> Is it normal??
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: so you added the ppa again?
<I-am-Groot> Nope, i havent added anything
<I-am-Groot> i am just following what is being said here
<k1l_> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin
<I-am-Groot> k1l_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10574352/
<I-am-Groot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10574360/
<I-am-Groot> i can see that the intel ppa is still there.
<k1l_> what command did you use to install it?
<I-am-Groot> i dont remember
<I-am-Groot> its being a long time since i installed it
<k1l_> i am running out of time. but imho its the best and fastest solution if you roll back your backup or you reinstall ubuntu and copy back the perosnal data. and then i suggest you dont use sudo and root to make your ubuntu "much faster" and first read about the command you will use.
<ablest1980> hi installed ubuntugnome login screen how do i go back to the default ubuntu 14.04.2 login screen
<Lyze> back :)
<ablest1980> 14.04 lts
<ablest1980> wb :)
<Lyze> thanks :)
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: so everything is working now?
<I-am-Groot> UUhhmm i cant confirm as at now
<Lyze> :(
<ablest1980> anyone know how to remove ubuntugnome login screen?
<I-am-Groot> i do have to reboot in order for the old intel driver to take effect
<I-am-Groot> right??
<Lyze> yes
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<Lyze> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<I-am-Groot> Then i am going for a reboot
<Lyze> nah not that help the other help QQ
<Lyze> ok cya I-am-Groot
<I-am-Groot> *thumbs up*
<Lyze> !patience | tablet1980
<ubottu> tablet1980: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sallu> Is there anyone who would help me issues with dual booting
<sallu> Sorry i mean partitions of ubuntu. Ext4
<sallu> How can we access partitions of ubuntu in windows 7
<Lyze> sallu: you can't
<Lyze> or you can but with 3rd party programs and they are uggy
<Lyze> sallu: use a live cd of a linux distribution and then do there the work
<Lyze> * buggy not uggy ;)
<sallu> I already did successfull dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu
<Lyze> sallu: and you want not to boot into ubuntu, get one file and then boot into windows again?
<sallu> I am having issues while accessing ubuntu partitions in windows
<I-am-Groot> Lyze: Am back
<sallu> In windows i cannot see any linux partitions
<Lyze> wb I-am-Groot
<Lyze> sallu: yes thats right. windows can
<Lyze> * can't communicate with linux partitions
<sallu> I want to access linux partitions in windows. For example i want to access data from home directory
<sallu> I have stuff in it
<Lyze> sallu: but if you want to use buggy and ugly software where you can get data from linux under windows then use one of those: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<I-am-Groot> Nothing has changed when i execute "lshw -c video"
<I-am-Groot> It looks the same
<Lyze> sallu: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/files/Ext2Read%20ver%202.0/ext2explore%202.0%20beta/
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: can you show me the output
<I-am-Groot> okay..
<Lyze> sallu: note i had bad experience with those files. your best bet is to create a ntfs partition with data you need for oth os's
<I-am-Groot> Lyze: lshw -c video
<I-am-Groot> sorry
<I-am-Groot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10574443/
<BluesKaj> I-am-Groot, use sudo
<sallu> Lyze
<I-am-Groot> BluesKaj: I already entered sudo -s
<I-am-Groot> so am root
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: i guess why should your graphics card information change when you have uninstalled the driver?
<BluesKaj> I-am-Groot, try, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<Lyze> sallu: ?
<sallu> Lyze i have dual boot with windows and ubuntu. 300 gb to ubuntu as 12 gb assigned to swap partition and 100 to root partition and 200 to home partition
<Lyze> yeah and?
<BluesKaj> 100 is a lot for the / partition 20 is plenty
<sallu> Lyze and in windows i also assigned 100 gbs to c and d.
<I-am-Groot> Lyze: i was thinking the driver version or something was supposed to change to a lower number
<cfhowlett> sallu, 100 GB to ubuntu root?  a ful is WAY less than that
<sallu> Lyze i already have ntfs partition for windows 7
<I-am-Groot> BluesKaj: Kernel driver in use: i915
<I-am-Groot> isnt that supposed to change??
<Lyze> i already said there is no way to mount linux harddrives under windows. use one of the programs i wrote earlier to access the linux drive or move every important file to one of the ntfs filesystems
<sallu> Cfhowlett yes u can say that
<BluesKaj> I-am-Groot, then you have an intel graphics card with the correct driver
<sallu> Lyze i understand as u said u have bad experience with using these buggy softwares
<I-am-Groot> Okay, But is it the default driver that windows ships with??
<sallu> Lyze but have u heard any efficient application who can mount home partition to windows
<I-am-Groot> Because i used intel graphics installer to update it sometime ago
<sallu> Lyze or only to read the home partition in windows. Not write. Only read . That will do
<I-am-Groot> But then we tried uninstalling the program and the driver it installed
<Lyze> sallu: no there is no way to mount a ext4 file system under windows efficiently.
<carter1> lyze is correct
<Lyze> sallu: you could change your filesystem from your home partition to ntfs but it doesn't work with linux. ntfs doesn't understand the permissions system from linux
<thevishy> Is there any reason Font -> "Hinting" is not turned on by default ? Instaed its set to "Slight"
<philinux> sallu;~ easy to set up an ntfs data partition in ubuntu and put stuff in there you want to share with windows
<BluesKaj> sallu, http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<sallu> Philinux ok but how to create now in linux. I have 3 partitions 12 gb for swap and 200 for home and 100 for root
<cfhowlett> thevishy, there's a reason.  change it to your preferences
<sallu> Blueskaj ok i see ext2fsd
<I-am-Groot> ! patience | I-am-Groot
<ubottu> I-am-Groot, please see my private message
<I-am-Groot> Oooohhh so ubottu is a bot?
<sallu> Should i break home partitions to make ntfs for windows
<I-am-Groot> Good thinking
<I-am-Groot> sallu: I dont know much but u cant access linux partitions in windows
<thevishy> cfhowlett: is that reason something to do with performance ? Just trying to understand
<I-am-Groot> But u can access windows partitions from linux
<cfhowlett> thevishy, yes
<I-am-Groot> thats one of the reasons why i love linux
<I-am-Groot> So if u want to access files on both operating systems, u should have one more partition where u keep ur files
<I-am-Groot> this partition should be ntfs
<sallu> I am groot yes u r right
<I-am-Groot> this way, when u are in windows, u can access it and when u are in linux u can access it there too
<sallu> I am groot. What u mean one more partitions?
<I-am-Groot> that is what i have
<I-am-Groot> done
<sallu> I already have 2 parttions in windows and 3 partitions in linux
<thevishy> cfhowlett: ok then perhaps I will stick with default, thanks
<I-am-Groot> You want to be able to access ur files u save whiles in ubuntu in windows right??
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: yes he wants that
<I-am-Groot> Then you should have an extra partition.
<I-am-Groot> so u would have three partitions
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: he has 5
<I-am-Groot> one for windows, one for ubuntu and the last one for ur files
<I-am-Groot> wow
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: 2 for windows (c, d) and 3 for linux (/, /home and swap)
<I-am-Groot> hhmmm
<Lyze> sallu: so copy every file you perhapse need to d
<I-am-Groot> does c and d have windows installations on them?
<Lyze> yes
<Lyze> c prob
<Lyze> and d for data
<I-am-Groot> Then thats it
<I-am-Groot> so use the D partition for saving ur files
<I-am-Groot> files*
<Lyze> yeah
<I-am-Groot> that is images,videos,mp3 etc
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: and btw. why can't you reinstall ubuntu completely?
<I-am-Groot> that way u can access both partitions from both windows and linux
<Lyze> ##windows solution ? :)
<I-am-Groot> Lyze: I dont have a stable internet to redownload all my programs and stuff again
<I-am-Groot> thats why
<philinux> As long as there is a partition that both os's can read then no problem
<sallu> Lyze is so right
<Lyze> philinux: ah that sucks
<sallu> I am groot exactly. C has windows 7 and d for data. And 3 partitions for linux as lyZe said
<I-am-Groot> Okay sallu,
<I-am-Groot> So then whats ur problem?
<Lyze> sallu: so just move every important file you perhapse need on windows to the "d" partition
<Lyze> sallu: or create a script which will sync your /home partition with the "d" partition
<I-am-Groot> If u just want to be able to access the linux partitions on windows, thats simple inpossible
<Lyze> and then run the script everytime before you shutdown your computer
<Lyze> * shutdown linux
<Lyze> sallu: or what i would use: create a google drive account / dropbox account and sync your important data with the cloud on both computers
<sallu> Lyze but d is also full now . Perhaps i will have to break home partition to make another ntfs for windows
<Lyze> sallu: then you break the installation from linux
<I-am-Groot> For example when i download or copy anything i might need in windows, i copy it to my ntfs partition
<Lyze> sallu: you can resize your / partition to 30 gb or something like that. there is no way the basic linux installation (w/o /home) uses more than ~20g (but i would still use 30gb just in case)
<I-am-Groot> Sallu: how big is ur ubuntu partition?
<BluesKaj> I-am-Groot, one can use  http://www.ext2fsd.com/ to access/read/write linux folders from windows
<Lyze> 100gb
<I-am-Groot> OOkay. Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> not impoossibe
<ViperXL75> Once upon a time.... a LONG time ago... (3 years or so) someone showed me the command that I could AutoStart in Ubuntu in order for it to FORCE 1080p resolution. I forgot to write down this command. Can anyone help me out?
<Lyze> BluesKaj: does it mount the partition or simply provide a gui where you can export / import your files?
<Lyze> ViperXL75: was it sth with xrandr?
<Lyze> ViperXL75: perhape sth like this xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00 ?
<ViperXL75> xrandr.... that sounds familiar
<Lyze> * xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"
<ViperXL75> yeah.... it was some simple 1-liner like that.
<ViperXL75> I'll got try it
<ViperXL75> ^^
<ViperXL75> brb
<BluesKaj> Lyze, it list the linux partitions as drives in my computer
<Lyze> BluesKaj: :O nice
<I-am-Groot> yea
<LinuxStudent> Hi, i was wondering if i need a dns (like bind) to run services like OpenStack, Squid and puppet on a local network?  or if i can configure existing files? I am using Ubuntu Server, and have a Ubuntu desktop client.
<BluesKaj> Lyze, never used it on W8 tho, so not sure it will work there, but it does work on W7
<sallu> I am groot. 100 gb for root /  and 2oo for home and 12 gb for swap
<sallu> Lyze you right
<Lyze> BluesKaj: yeah luckily i didnt upgrade to win8
<BluesKaj> 100 for root / is too big ,wasted space sallu
<I-am-Groot> wow..thats alot
<CptRageToaster> (not to mention 12GB swap)
<BluesKaj> only need about 15G max
<I-am-Groot> if u like u could use the method i used(Its a little bit lenghty)
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<I-am-Groot> Yes Sir!
<Lyze> CptRageToaster: i heard that i should create a swap partition which size is the same as the ram amount? isn't that right?
<sallu> Sorry for delay in messages. I am currently on different irc channels and servers while using my android phone
<CptRageToaster> Lyze: SWAP is basically  what your PC uses when you run out of physical RAM
<CptRageToaster> if you have 12GB... you'll have a hard time running out...
<sallu> Lyze. Not same as ram. But you should say 1.5 times the size of ram for swap partition
<TheNumb> What if I told you that I keep my install on a single 500 gig partition? <:
<Lyze> CptRageToaster: yeah i know that. :)
<CptRageToaster> Lyze: you could probably run fine WITHOUT any SWAP...
<CptRageToaster> SWAP is terribly slow
<Lyze> CptRageToaster: yeah
<CptRageToaster> if you end up using it, your PC usually locks up...
<TheNumb> CptRageToaster: not true.
<Lyze> ok :)
<Lyze> :O
<CptRageToaster> TheNumb: "Usually"
<TheNumb> nuh uh
<TheNumb> never happened here
<CptRageToaster> TheNumb: Not arguing here
<CptRageToaster> Lyze: So... while you CAN give ubuntu a 12GB swap partition
<CptRageToaster> I highly doubt you'll use it much...
<CptRageToaster> unless you have intentions to fill 12Gb of ram somehow.........
<TheNumb> unless you use memory heavy software
<TheNumb> like... you're linking a 800 megs executable.
<TheNumb> ;p
<Lyze> :)
<I-am-Groot> Lyze: Just to confirm
<CptRageToaster> if you were to create virtual machines in Virtual Box... or you know that you have HUGE resource files that need tabling... then you might want to be worried
<I-am-Groot> Did my graphics driver downgrade work??
<CptRageToaster> so giving yourself 12GB SWAP doesn't sound very helpful unless you know you're going to actually run out of physical RAM...
<lyze> well cya guys
<lyze> till in some hours
<Pici> wc/70
<I-am-Groot> lyze
<LinuxStudent> Hi, i am new to the linux world. i have tried to google how to add users to a domain, and if i need a dns server to run services. but i cant figure out how this works. Can anyone please point me in the right direction? i would relly appreciate it :)
<onlyforamit> HI Everyone
<Pici> LinuxStudent: Do you mean a Windows AD domain? or do you just want to add users to your server? or something else?
<Lyze> ... or not :) well i hate my school where we do 0
<LinuxStudent> just to my server
<LinuxStudent> i dont understand the consept of managing linux users from the linux server (i know how to add users to a domain in windows,)
<Pici> LinuxStudent: adduser is the cli tool to use.  The manpage has a bit too much info, but if you just do something like: adduser joeuser, it will prompt you for a few bits of info, and then setup the home directory and other stuff atuomatically.
<ViperXL75> Lyze: perhaps i need to explain just a little more. My HDMI is hooked up to my TV. The problem is that even though my TV can handle it, when Ubuntu boots up it will lower the resolution to 1350x1000 (or something like that). SO i have to manualy put it back to 1920x1080 all the time. There is a 'xrandr' command that will simply force it to go to 1080p resolution. If i can get that command, I'll
<ViperXL75> write it in the 'Startup' list and let Ubuntu execute it on every startup.
<Lyze> ViperXL75: i should have sent you a private message a couple of mins ago
<Lyze> with a link where it is described on how you can create a command like this
<LinuxStudent> So i can add a user on a server, and log on to this user from a desktop on the same network?
<daftykins> Lyze: we keep help in the channel in here, so that others can learn and also check each others suggestions
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ViperXL75> Lyze: when i read it, it looked like they were creating a resolution which wasn't being detected. But ok. I'll try what they're saying then.
<Lyze> daftykins: he was disconnected then
<Pici> LinuxStudent: From a desktop? You mean via ssh? or do you mean that you have some other setup going on here?
<genericum> running bochs is a kinda impossible .. :(
<daftykins> PM someone disconnected? novel :)
<Lyze> ViperXL75: can you post the link in here again so i can take a look at it again? (Changed computer)
<Lyze> daftykins: from the channel ;)
<ViperXL75> http://reustle.io/blog/force-screen-resolutions-on-ubuntu
<LinuxStudent> if i am to add a user to a domain.... or is this not done in linux?
<Lyze> ViperXL75: oh ok in there they added a new mode to the xorg config with the --newmode parameter and then you can change to it with the --addmode parameter
<Lyze> ViperXL75: no sorry wrong informations here
<ViperXL75> hmm ok
<Lyze> ViperXL75: here is the correct command:  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x800
<ViperXL75> I do see my monitor listed though
<Lyze> but change those parameters
<Lyze> ViperXL75: yeah thats why they where wrong
<ViperXL75> kk gonna try it. Brb
<Lyze> ViperXL75: with a simple "xrand" in the terminal it shows every information about every display
<LinuxStudent> Thanx for your information Pici :)
<ViperXL75> Lyze: indeed... I'm just trying to check which of the 2 monitors connected at the moment is the TV.
<Lyze> :)
<ViperXL75> seems to be DFP1
<ViperXL75> So it would be: xrandr --output DFP1 --mode 1920x1080
<ViperXL75> right?
<Lyze> ViperXL75: yes
<ViperXL75> then i understood Xrandr now
<ViperXL75> ^^
<ViperXL75> thanks allot for the help.
<ViperXL75> brb
<daftykins> "a lot"
<daftykins> :)
<Lyze> :)
<ViperXL75> Lyze: YEZZZZZ it worked!  Thanks man.
<Lyze> ViperXL75: :3
<ViperXL75> ehh.... u are a guy... right?   the nick kinda sounds female...ish
<Lyze> ViperXL75: does it :O well you are the first one to tell me this.
<Lyze> yeah i am a guy ;)
<ViperXL75> hahah... ok Sorry. I'm not the smartest around here... obviously.
<daftykins> although gender is irrelevant online really
<daftykins> i could be a penguin.
<cfhowlett> !
<Lyze> daftykins: i'm a owl
<xatr0z> there are no penguins on the internet
<ViperXL75> Quote: The thing I love the most about Linux is the thing that gives me the most headaches. Once you get something to work on it, Linux is so damn stable that by the time you have to reinstall it, you've forgotten how you did it in the first place.
<Lyze> yeah thats right
<cfhowlett> ViperXL75, first world problems ...
<Lyze> and thats the reason i write down everything i do on my machine
<daftykins> ViperXL75: that's why i write notes like an engineer, as my University taught me.
<daftykins> however by the time you come back to use them, it's all changed just a year or two later :P
<daftykins> anyway back to support
<Lyze> yeah
<ViperXL75> The thing is, this was my first run at using Linux for such a dependant machine
<Lyze> ViperXL75: :)
<ViperXL75> Its my XBMC machine... downloader, Samba sharer,
<Lyze> (last thing offtopic): the first time installing linux on my old laptop: it took me half a yeahr to setup everything correctly
<ViperXL75> Last time i installed it, i think that was in 2011
<Lyze> :)
<daftykins> you're stepping into general chat now, so please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic - ViperXL75
<ViperXL75> First time i installed a linux machine, it was Debian for running a home-hosted website. I hosted my site for about 6 years on a Intel-P166 machine
<ViperXL75> oh sorry dafty
<Lyze> ^.^
<Soham> hello!
<Soham> Is there a way to accomplish p2p content caching at a central server ? This is not related to ubuntu, but some one may have knowledge of this!
<Lyze> hi Soham :)
<I-am-Groot> Lyze, k1l_ and daftykins: I ave been able to remove the ppas that causes sudo apt-get update to end with errors
<Soham> Hi!
<jpds> Soham: The whole point of p2p is that there is no central server.
<k1l_> I-am-Groot: you could already been done with reinstall and recopy the backup to have a clean system again.
<Soham> Yes! but Im a part of an small ISP now which has implemented such service! They use a Seed Server to capture download and provide upload from and to clients
<I-am-Groot> That would take time... and i just did that yesterday
<Soham> I was reading about Pcache and Peerapp!
<I-am-Groot> I also read that continous formating of a partition can cause the drive to fail or end up with bad sectors
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: you reinstalled, then added back all those PPAs of yours just yesterday? seems doubtful
<daftykins> that's complete rubbish
<Soham> I want to know is there exist a way to do that same! :(  Basically I need a Seed Server which will capture what user downloads and cache them or seed them!
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: i reinstalled ubuntu from from start.
<I-am-Groot> then restored my backup
<Soham> I-am-Groot: I have formatted my drive many times and never had an issue! Only random power failure causes HDD problems.
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: and then added all those PPAs back in? why when you were claiming the intel drivers were the problem?
<Soham> EXT4 is immune to bad sectors! I think !
<I-am-Groot> OOokay..as i said i read it somewhere
<daftykins> Soham: no that's a silly statement, a file system has nothing to do with physical defects
<I-am-Groot> No Datykins.
<bios_> Hi guys
<I-am-Groot> The backup was a full backup of the ubuntu installation not just home directory
<bios_> I have a question
<cfhowlett> !ask | bios_
<ubottu> bios_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lyze> !ask | bios_
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: then you completely avoided what the purpose of the reinstall was :)
<Soham> daftykins: I think you need to read about BRTFS ! and so do I!
<I-am-Groot> Yea
<I-am-Groot> exactly
<daftykins> so why are you here?
<I-am-Groot> I didnt want to loose a thing
<I-am-Groot> so what i did was just like doing a system restore in windows
<Soham> btrfs Wiki
<Soham> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: so is there no way you can take your computer somewhere to a location where you have a stable internet connection to download everything you need again? (programs,...)
<Soham> Btrfs is a new copy on write (CoW) filesystem for Linux aimed at implementing advanced features while focusing on fault tolerance, repair and easy ...
<OerHeks> Soham, power pailure can cause hdd issues, that does not depend on filesystems
<daftykins> Soham: no thank you
<I-am-Groot> Lyze: i would have to visit an internet cafe
<daftykins> is that really a tough task?
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: you don't have friends with a stable internet connection?
<Soham> Um ! Where I may find peoples in freenode where I can find/discuss about peer app or p2p caching? Any suggestions.
<I-am-Groot> I do but they arent close to me
<I-am-Groot> they are like in the city
<bios_> Yesterday install Ubuntu 14.04.2 and after i have update Ubuntu with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"... when restart, the software center has stopped and window as turned black. Some times the Fonts disappears on entire desktop and apps... I will need re-install Ubuntu ??? some solution??
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: well you could be already there reinstalling the os again
<bios_> okay
<daftykins> Soham: maybe your company should employ someone competent :) try #linux
<bios_> is more prudent check MD5 of ISO??
<bios_> at burn on a DVD-ROM?
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: i was here because, this black border thing happened twice after restoring the backup
<daftykins> bios_: if you're suggesting things for your own problem, have you done them? :)
<I-am-Groot> first tyme i did the restore, it happened after a week or so
<arcsky> what logs do you guys sends to your external syslog servers?
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: yes and you keep restoring the bad configuration!
<I-am-Groot> then i reinstalled ubuntu and restored my backup again
<I-am-Groot> Ookay
<roger3415> so even though i have ubuntu already installed would it be possible to break down a partition i already have and install kali to do a dual boot?
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: so you again did restore the bad config. just drive to one of your friends and install ubu again (w/o using a backup!)
<bios_> not even daftykins
<Lyze> roger3415: yes
<I-am-Groot> But one thing i dont get is before i did the backup, i never encountered such problems
<Lyze> roger3415: boot into a live cd and use gparted but make a backup (just in case)
<bios_> daftykins nautilus re open when minimize and restore NTFS partition, or USB drive
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: like this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169592906/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-03-15%2012%3A22%3A51.png
<roger3415> can i use gpart in ubuntu itself first or do i need to do it within kali?
<Lyze> roger3415: you need a system where you don't have the disk mounted you want to change the size of
<Lyze> so lets say you have on /dev/sda1 ubuntu and on /dev/sda2 kali and you want to resize /dev/sda2 you need to boot either to the ubuntu distro or use a live cd / usb stick
<roger3415> oh ok
<roger3415> so i can resize the /dev/sda1 but need to be in live usb kali then huh?
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: because your system is again broken perhapse try those methods given in the forum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360598/13-10-black-borders-black-terminal
<Lyze> roger3415: doesn't matter. it can be in any os which uses gparted as long as it is not on the partition you want to change the size of
<OerHeks> roger3415, why do you want kali, if you do not have the basics about linux?
<Lyze> OerHeks: i guess resizing a partition is not a basic thing (when data is on)
<roger3415> ya partition resizing isnt lol
<Lyze> OerHeks: at least i needed it yesterday, and i started to use linux 5 years ago
<roger3415> even on windows it can be a pain
<I-am-Groot> Lyze: i tried this
<I-am-Groot> i even deleted my ./cash but it still didnt work
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: :(
<I-am-Groot> ./cache rather
<I-am-Groot> lol
<Lyze> roger3415: so can you post your partitions?
<Lyze> so i can say what you need todo?
<roger3415> well my hard drive is already fully partitioned out i shouldve installed kali first then followed up by ubuntu since the installer of ubuntu can setup dual boot but idk if kali does that or not do u guys know?
<Lyze> roger3415: i dont know
<Lyze> roger3415: but you can install kali on a partition with nothing on it. then boot into a live cd and make repair the grub bootloader (if kali damaged it)
<daftykin1> roger3415: this is not a kali support channel :)
<daftykin1> nor will it ever be
<Lyze> !grub roger3415
<Lyze> ubottu: lag :O
<daftykin1> you did the command wrong
<Lyze> oh yeah
<OerHeks> put a | after the command
<Lyze> always forget :)
<I-am-Groot> ubottu is with his girlfriend
<Lyze> !grub | roger3415
<ubottu> I-am-Groot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> roger3415: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l_> roger3415: why not install ubuntu only and put kali on a usb pendrive. since the purpose from kali is not to be used as a regular system at all
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: :D
<I-am-Groot> wow
<I-am-Groot> that is funny
<Lyze> k1l_: yeah that could be an option :)
<roger3415> k1l_: that is an excellent idea minus the fact the system i am on currently the usb drive i have set as a swap since the hard drive swap is too slow lol
<Lyze> roger3415: Qo
<k1l_> roger3415: i already proved to you that swap on a usb is not a clever idea
<Lyze> ViperXL75: well we could have simply used the !x command :)
<Lyze> k1l_: is it because the flash format? -> gets damaged every write?
<k1l_> not only that. usb is very very very very slow. if you use that for swap your system gets very very very very slow
<roger3415> k1l_: to be quiet frank i am hard headed and like to do things my way so please not to be rude dont tell me not to do something if its possible and theres a way after asking how to do it :P
<carter1> heh, a swap on usb
<Lyze> roger3415: ok :)
<roger3415> i like to have unique computer setups and make things work the way i want it to and also this computer is an experiment computer so even if its not practical it isnt about being practical its about learning further what i can do with ubuntu
<carter1> is it a usb 3.0 drive?
<daftykin1> roger3415: that's nice and all but we're saying things that can stop you damaging hardware, so if you don't care about killing flash drives that's fair enough :)
<k1l_> of course, you can hit your head with a hammer if you like. its your choice. but dont tell wrong facts about usb beeing better for swap because its "faster"
<roger3415> i bought the flash drive for 2 dollars and dont even use it lol
<carter1> >.>
<daftykin1> roger3415: i am going to have to 100% disagree with your statement about 'slow disk swap' versus some cheap flash drive, that's an absolutely ridiculous claim :)
<k1l_> roger3415: but back to the question: we dont know what kali installer can do or cant do. that is better to ask the kali guys
<I-am-Groot> Thanks guys for all your help
<I-am-Groot> I would try going to either an internet cafe or a friends place for a fresh install
<carter1> if you have a large, slow harddisk, i could see maybe getting better performance with a usb 3.0 drive (mayb
<roger3415> k1l_: ty it was worth a shot to ask before heading there though!
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: yeah would be the best thing!
<I-am-Groot> Thank yall k1l_,daftykin1,lyze and ubottu too
<I-am-Groot> thanks
<I-am-Groot> Sorry if i was a pain in the ass
<Lyze> I-am-Groot: you were no pain in the ass :) we all like helping people (and owls) so yeah no problem :3
<carter1> actually, i kinda wanna try that on a spare box now roger3415
<I-am-Groot> Lool
<daftykin1> carter1: don't say you believe this?
<arcsky> hey i have added a line in my /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf, auth.* @192.168.168.199:516 and restarted. but now when i do an ssh login i cant see that it sends a syslog message to that host. what do i do wrong?
<KrisDouglas_> o/ everyone
<carter1> i don't, i just want to measure it xD
<roger3415> carter1: i just figured it be like readyboost for windows but linux style
<roger3415> since the princable of no moving parts being fast then moving parts for disk drives
<KrisDouglas_> I am having a problem with VSFTPD on 14.04. I am getting a massive stack trace dump in dmesg when i try and load it. I know the configuration file is good and my google fu is not returning any concise results. Does anyone have it working properly that might be able to point me in the right direction?
<Lyze> ohai KrisDouglas_
<carter1> so, if you were talking about an ssd, you'd be absolutely right roger3415
<k1l_> roger3415: readyboost was just a PR stunt.
<carter1> the slowdown is in the communication between the system and the usb
<Lyze> oh btw i guess having swap on a ssd is also bad?
<carter1> i wouldn't do it
<carter1> it's hard on the ssd to have that many frequent read/writes
<k1l_> buying more ram will solve most issues :)
<roger3415> thats why i would only do it to a flash drive
<Lyze> k1l_: what happens when i run out of ram?
<roger3415> 2 ram slots can only get you so much ram
<carter1> at work, i have all the ssd computers set to optimize lifespan, which by default turns off things like hibernate
<carter1> which do lots of read/writes
<roger3415> which even then the speed of it depends on it being a dual channel motherboard or a single channel motherboard
<k1l_> Lyze: the oomkiller starts killing processes.
<k1l_> roger3415: you dont know the facts, so please dont talk like you do
<Lyze> k1l_: ok thanks :)
<k1l_> roger3415: i just stated you the facts of the speed of usb2 and dd2 and if you dont see the huge difference there, i dont know how to help you
<Lyze> and the swap partition only gets activated when i run out of ram. so having a swap partition on a ssd wont get activated when i have enough ram available?
<k1l_> *last night
<k1l_> Lyze: yes
<roger3415> k1l_: but if you add them together its even faster
<k1l_> roger3415: no
<k1l_> roger3415: plain false
<Lyze> so cya guys
<roger3415> do explain then comeon im curious
<Lyze> and thanks
<KrisDouglas_> Lyze: if you have a buttload of RAM i wouldn't even bother with a swap. But it won't do a massive amount of harm
<daftykins> roger3415: your comments are totally facepalm worthy, total rubbish
<carter1> yeah, after a quick search, it seems that generally it's recommended to use your hd for the swap, not the ssd
<daftykins> carter1: depends how quick you like to sleep/hibernate if on a laptop :)
<k1l_> <k1l> roger3415: ddr2 (200mhz) : peak 3200 MByte/s ;  usb2: 60 MByte/s
<k1l_> and that is the slowest speed ddr2 ram.
<salami_> is there any way to find which version of ubuntu has a specific version of glibc?
<k1l_> roger3415: so the slowest 1channel ram is 50times faster than the fastest usb2. and you really say it could be faster? please stop
<daftykins> salami_: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<roger3415> usb3.0:5000 MBytes/s
<daftykins> lol.
<roger3415> faster then ddr2 mate
<daftykins> roger3415: just because an interface is a given speed doesn't mean the device plugged in can operate at that, you do realise that yes?
<carter1> change that byte to bit, iirc
<k1l_> roger3415: that is maximal transfer rate.  so please test your 2dollar usb drive how fast that is in reality
<daftykins> correct, USB 3.0 is 5Gb/sec = 625MB/sec *max*
<k1l_> roger3415: trust me. you dont know the facts.
<k1l_> roger3415: and today machines have ddr3 ram. which is even faster
<carter1> yeah, I can't remember the last time I bought a stick of DDR2
<roger3415> k1l_: the machine im using isnt a today machine mate
<Pici> Perhaps this discussion would be more on-topic for ##hardware or similar... this is #ubuntu after all.
<carter1> that's a good suggestion Pici
<k1l_> yep. Pici is right. we got distracted
<roger3415> k1l_: no distractions with your big head in the way :P
<carter1> that was bad form dude
<carter1> bad form
<daftykins> i've never known so much hardware ignorance in one user.
<k1l_> roger3415: as i told: you can go "your way" if you want. but wrong facts stay wrong facts. and no need to go ad hominem there.
<carter1> you've been super patient k1l_
<carter1> i still want to set a usb 3.0 as a swap, just to see what sort of read/write speeds i get
<carter1> xD
<RaMcHiP> All 12 colors of Sharpie https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3tlmseonlnsnrk/2015-03-10%2006.56.33.jpg?dl=0
<carter1> did you print those RaMcHiP?
<RaMcHiP> yes
<carter1> neat :-)
<carter1> what are they for?
<RaMcHiP> Just color samples for sharpie infused filament
<Pici> Can we please try to keep #ubuntu clear for support issues only.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for random"
<Pici> chat
<RaMcHiP> I posted to wrong channel sorry Pici
<Hanumaan> how to update only the kernel not all other softwares? with apt-get or some other command?
<Pricey> Hanumaan: "apt-get install packagename" will probably work.
<arcsky> none know how to send syslog messages to an external syslog server via rsyslog?
<Hanumaan> Pricey, to update kernel which package has to be installed in ubuntu 12.04?
<Pricey> arcsky: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/omfwd.html might be useful... depending on your version you might want the legacy sample at the bottom
<carter1> hrm, I'm trying it umount a remote connection via nfs to a NAS box, but it's telling me it's busy
<Hanumaan> I just saw this solution "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-quantal" is this correct?
<Pricey> Hanumaan: Do you want to update to a version not in the repositories?
<carter1> umount -f doesn't even work
<Hanumaan> Pricey, I have right now 12.04 ubuntu I do not want to update any of the other packages other than btrfs to the latest .. but to do that I have to upgrade latest kernel which is also fine for me .. how do I now upgrade only kernel and then btrfs?
<k1l_> Hanumaan: the quantal kernel is out of life
<Hanumaan> k1l, I have right now this kernel "3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:01:03 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" can I update the kernel more now from the repositories or this is the latest I can have?
<k1l_> Hanumaan: you can update the original precise kernel with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<k1l_> Hanumaan: if you want a more recent kernel you can install a enablement stack backports kernel
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty
<k1l_> !hes | Hanumaan
<k1l_> !enablementstack | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nouvalinux> faut dire quoi ?
<k1l_> !fr | nouvalinux
<ubottu> nouvalinux: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nouvalinux> heu
<nouvalinux> coucou
<nouvalinux> a+
<nouvalinux> je comprend rien
<zhan_> my software center said it needs restart, but nothing happens after it
<orion> Hi. I have the following line in /etc/fstab: "/dev/xvdf /var/lib/bitcoind ext4 0 0". When I type "mount /var/lib/bitcoind", I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/xvdf" but when I type "mount /dev/xvdf /var/lib/bitcoind" it succeeds. This is on utopic. Does anyone know what could be going wrong?
<Hanumaan> ubottu, in the documentation as it is given "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic" does not work says unable to locate package package ..
<Hanumaan> ubottu, I think I should "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trust" as given by k1l_
<ubottu> Hanumaan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<I-am-Groot> Hanumaan: ubottu is a bot. It cant really help u
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi, I'm needing some help accessing error logs for apache webserver. it always says permission denied
<carter2> Chelsea_Jurgens, do an ls -la to look at the permissions
<zamba> how can i see how a package was built in ubuntu?
<zamba> and how can i find who's the package maintainer of a package?
<SchrodingersScat> Chelsea_Jurgens: right, mine are owned by root:adm
<zhan_> so whats up with my software center
<SchrodingersScat> zamba: maybe apt-cache show packagename for the dev?
<zhan_> said needed restart, and it's responding to it
<popey> zamba: packages.ubuntu.com is good place to start.
<lyze> back :)
<popey> zamba: packages.ubuntu.com/unity for example, then click a release, then there's a changelog which may give you the info you need
<tobis> Hi
<lyze> ohhi tobis
<tobis> I'm looking for some help with a script involing a typeset function and 2 hop on SSH
<Hanumaan> k1l_, I did the "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty" it upgraded .. but now when I try to upgrade btrfs-tools is not getting upgraded .. how to do that? how to know what other packages it needed to be upgraded?
<k1l_> !info btrfs-tools precise | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19+20100601-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 794 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<k1l_> Hanumaan: can you show a "apt-cache policy btrfs-tools" in a pastebin?
<Hanumaan> k1l, it seems to be the latest version available http://paste.ubuntu.com/10575202/ however I want to install latest which is 3.12 and not 0.19
<k1l_> Hanumaan: well. you are on a system from 2012. ubuntu doesnt provide updates (beside security and heavy bug fixes) for most packages.
<k1l_> Hanumaan: so either you get a PPA, get a 3rd party .deb (with all that disadvantages) compile from source (with even more disadvantages) or you upgrade to 14.04 which got version 3.12
<popey> Hanumaan: I'd recommend running a very recent kernel and latest btrfs-progs from upstream if you're being brave and running btrfs
<superprower> Hi. Why can't linux version of YUMI see the images i added with Windows version? Is there a way to create compatibility between versions? TY for answer.
<daftykins> superprower: you'd have to ask the makers of it
<salami_> has anybody built a edgy chroot with 14.04? for some reason old-releases.ubuntu.com is not working with debootstrap
<k1l_> salami_: erm, can you rephrase?
<salami_> heh
<salami_> I'm trying to build a edgy chroot environment so I can run an old application which depends on an ancient version of glibc
<k1l_> salami_: how comes ubuntu 6.10 into play there? that is, i mean, dead long time now
<salami_> when I run debootstrap I get an error "invalid release file, no entry for main/binary-amd64/Packages"
<harris> k1l_, hey
<lasko> Hello all
<carter2> hi
<b00b00> hello
<b00b00> i have ubuntu, and i want ftp kerberos client, what i need to install?
<s1991> Hello, how is .deb different from source tarball?
<lyze> s1991, yes
<lyze> you can install deb files and then it will install all dependencies automatically
<lyze> you would install it with sudo dpkg -i <name>
<s1991> lyze: So what exactly does a .deb contains
<harris> bazhang, hey
<teward> s1991: a .deb contains the compiled binaries.
<lyze> s1991, its like an exe
<lyze> b00b00, you can simply use the file manager for ftp and other similar stuff
<harris> teward,
<harris> on a voldyman,  CptRageToaster, so on a fresh install when i run apt-get dist-upgrade it runs and then it gets stuck on DKMS: install completed
<s1991> teward: lyze ok, and source tarball can install packages offline too while .deb cannot
<harris> so on a fresh install when i run apt-get dist-upgrade it runs and then it gets stuck on DKMS: install completed
<teward> s1991: while the source tarball contains the source code, a .deb binary installer contains the compiled software, either all in one binary package or with additional components in additional packages (take the nginx webserver, for example - nginx-full contains the binary nginx file with the modules compiled into it, while nginx-common contains the default configuration files that get installed, among other files that may be needed by the other flavors)
<teward> s1991: not really
<lyze> s1991,  see teward's answer
<teward> s1991: a source tarball gives you source code - you have to install `build-essential` and compilers to build the source code, as well as dependencies for building
<teward> s1991: the .deb can be downloaded separately and installed offline (provided you install the dependencies as well), but contains the actual built software, rather than the source code
<teward> s1991: think of the .deb as a Debian/Ubuntu setup.exe file for that given program - it installs the software which has already been compiled and built into the system
<s1991> teward: but source tarball can definately can be installed offline
<teward> s1991: if and only if you install all the compiler software *and* the development libraries for the build dependencies
<teward> s1991: in most cases you don't need to build from source, and a downloaded .deb can be installed offline instead
<teward> s1991: i think your question is too broad, and you should narrow down your quesiton to be what exactly you're trying to figure this information out for
<teward> s1991: what you're asking is an 'it depends' question, and i can only give you very general answers
<b00b00> lyze: what do you mean? use the regular ftp client?
<s1991> teward: I'm suppose to create a source tarball for a project, so first I was trying to understand the difference between them
<lyze> b00b00, your file manager is a ftp client
<lyze> b00b00, so simply put in your address bar of the file manager (where you can enter a path) ftp://<ip> and it works like a charm
<s1991> teward: can you redirect me to link which help me create source tarball
<teward> s1991: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/creating-a-tar-file-linux-command-line/  <-- any guide to making a tar file of a directory will help
<b00b00> lyze: i want client that uses kerberos and try to authenticate that way, maybe i am wrong what i search, but that is what i need
<teward> s1991: alternatively http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/93139/can-i-zip-an-entire-folder-using-gzip may interest you as well
<s1991> teward: one more question, now after making there tarfile and I can easily create my own PPA right?
<teward> s1991: you're asking different questions.
<s1991> these*
<teward> s1991: is your ultimate goal to create a PPA?
<s1991> teward: my goal is to create both
<hybridgraphics> QUESTION: My laptop has a hyrbid graphics, Its a HP p045tx, i7 8gb ram, nvidia gt 630 and intel onboard graphics and im not able to get my nvidia card to work in it, it doesnt even get detected for me to later install the drivers separately. I've tried both ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 14.10 . I havent had any luck with either. This is the only problem i'm facing , everything else is smooth. Any advice?
<teward> s1991: that wasn't my question, is your ***GOAL*** with your current questions to create a PPA containing packages
<s1991> teward: I have read somewhere that to create PPA u need to upload .tar file
<teward> s1991: if that is, that implies that you need an .orig.tar.gz
<teward> s1991: it's more than just that.
<teward> s1991: i think you may want to ask #ubuntu-packaging for assistance in creating the package
<teward> s1991: since it's more than just a tarball you need
<daftykins> hybridgraphics: have you been here before?
<hybridgraphics> Nope :(
<s1991> ok, thanks for that channel
<hybridgraphics> daftykins: This is my 1st time here, I heard of ubuntu on air and decided to check it out they pointed me here
<daftykins> hybridgraphics: not familiar with that, so you do see both adapters from "lspci" yes? i'd go for a clean 14.04.1 install then fully update it first
<gr33n7007h> anyway to refactor this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e66a11ccac7b4e4da9f6
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: not a channel for more dev questions really, isn't there a ruby channel?
<carter2> oh hybridgraphics, i had this problem on my laptop
<gr33n7007h> daftykins: that was for the ruby channel my bad i'm watching cheltenham festival ;(
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: ok np :)
<carter2> hybridgraphics, my guess is that if you go into your bios, it's set to something called like nvidia optimus, which automatically switches between them
<carter2> what you need to do is set it to just the discreet nvidia card
<carter2> there are workarounds to allow you to do the same switching between integrated and discreet graphics but i would not recommend them at this point for someone unfamiliar with linux
<daftykins> is this because it's not truly an nvidia optimus setup with the GPU part?
<daftykins> *with that GPU part
<carter2> daftykins, yes
<hybridgraphics_> I am willing to learn! No its not a true nvidia optimus card
<Lord_Fark_II> so will ubuntu phone be compatible w/ sailfish os
<OerHeks> hybridgraphics_, so where do you have a problem? does ubuntu start with black screen?
<daftykins> interesting
<carter2> oh sorry hybridgraphics, then i misunderstood
<hybridgraphics_> No ubuntu works perfectly
<daftykins> hybridgraphics_: are you typing from this machine now?
<hybridgraphics_> when i load a video thats of high resolution theres a lot of chopping going on
<hybridgraphics_> No im on windows currently
<hybridgraphics_> Also when i go to the about system window
<m4st3r> yo
<hybridgraphics_> it doesnt show my nvidia
<daftykins> hybridgraphics_: that's not relevant
<carter2> hybridgraphics_, just to be clear, there's no option in your bios to select a graphics card?
<hybridgraphics_> In my bios?
<carter2> yes, in your bios
<daftykins> optimus setups actually rarely have that, carter2
<daftykins> probably <10% of them
<hybridgraphics_> Not to my knowledge no
<carter2> My personal laptop does
<carter2> ah, work meeting
<hybridgraphics_> Its not a true optimus card
<hybridgraphics_> Its a nvidia gt630
<hybridgraphics_> sorry nvidia gt640
<OerHeks> Lord_Fark_II, no i guess
<k1l_> Lord_Fark_II: ubuntu touch talk is best in #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> Lord_Fark_II, join #ubuntu-touch for phone support
<erkam> hi
<lasko> erkam: Hi
<erkam> sby german?
<erkam> :d
<hybridgraphics_> i have relatively good experience with working with the bios as in im not afraid to go and change something there
<lasko> !german | erkam
<k1l_> hybridgraphics_: what do you mean with "Not true" optimus
<ubottu> erkam: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<daftykins> k1l_: i get the idea, though not 100% certain - that since it's not named as an 'M' GPU part, it's actually a discrete chip that doesn't work as optimus
<zhan_> ubuntu software center says it needs restart to install some of the stuff, doesn't do it after restart
<hybridgraphics_> Im sorry if it has a m in the end that means optimus is supported?
<k1l_> zhan_: please show the exact message in a pastebin please
<k1l_> zhan_: and what packages ?
<k1l_> hybridgraphics_: what makes you think its not a optimus card?
<hybridgraphics_> i didnt know that, i was referring to the fact that even after i insatll the drivers for my card manually nothing happens
<hybridgraphics_> i even installed bumblebee
<hybridgraphics_> to no avail
<hybridgraphics_> its a Nvidia GT 640m
<zhan_> k1L_: it's after I installed ubuntu, a lot of packages, and there're no messages, just the status bar. also the ubuntu is bugging out so I'm hoping its because of that
<hybridgraphics_> This thing if your wondering --> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gt-640m/specifications
<OerHeks> bumblebee is old, nvidia-prime is current
<daftykins> hybridgraphics_: well, actually seeing the output of 'lspci' would've been nicer from the start :)
<daftykins> as requested 15 mins ago
<k1l_> hybridgraphics_: no bumblbee is outdated. use nvidia-prime
<hybridgraphics_> the vga controller part?
<zhan_> k1l_: help me out, cuz ubuntu is bugging out without that software I think
<k1l_> hybridgraphics_: so you are on a plain easy optimus nvidia setup and you are making more confusion than needed
<hybridgraphics_> i do remember doing that and getting my card in it
<k1l_> zhan_: i dont know what you did there at all? is it talking about a system restart? then do that
<zhan_> k1l_: i have
<Lyze> (i dont know if i have asked it in this channel already but here we go) does somebody know why whenever i install propertiary graphics card drivers from amd the screen completely gets black (after a restart) and never turns on?
<zhan_> k1l_: is there special restart prompt?
<hybridgraphics_> yes im aware, ive actually been trying to get it to work for nearly a month now
<daftykins> Lyze: what card?
<hybridgraphics_> This would be my first ubuntu install.
<Lyze> laptop, amd radeon hd 6300m series
<Lyze> daftykins
<zhan_> whats the special restart command to let software install
<k1l_> zhan_: restart your computer?
<k1l_> zhan_: i dont understand what you are talking about.
<k1l_> zhan_: it could be that you installed like a new kernel and that needs a restart to be working
<lasko> When you've installed the software its installed. Its not windows where you need to reboot lol
<zhan_> k1l_: the fucking software won't install, and I suspect that to be reason why ubuntu keeps getting error messages as well as bugging out upon startup
<lasko> except kernels of course.
<cfhowlett> zhan_, 1. stop the profanity.  immediately.
<lasko> zhan_: Watch your language please
<cfhowlett> !english | zhan_
<Pwnna> does anyone know anything about cgroups?
<ubottu> zhan_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zhan_> shut the fuck up please, i need some help
<k1l_> zhan_: please be more precise and what the language please. details matter so please put that exact messages into a pastebin and show the link
<Lyze> !anything | Pwnna
<ubottu> Pwnna: So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<lasko> Yeah you are just going to be banned
<Lyze> well thats akward
<cfhowlett> zhan_, no you want to get banned with that kind of language
<cfhowlett> !ops | zhan_
<ubottu> zhan_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<k1l_> zhan_: i am trying to help but you keep repeating "my car is broken" when i ask "what is broken exactly"
<bazhang> cfhowlett, we are right here
<zhan_> k1l_: I can't as then the error window freezes and then crashes
<cfhowlett> :0
<Pwnna> well, specifically. a process within a cgroup of cpu.shares = something and a process not configured by cgroup. how does the cpu time get divided between these two processes?
<lasko> lol
<zhan_> k1l_: my landline internet has went down too, and it doesn't recognize my 4g modem
<daftykins> zhan_: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then reboot
<blackyboy> How can i monitor terminal activities, Whom ever type any commands or what ever it want to get in a log file.
<zhan_> any ideas about having ubuntu recgonize my 4g modem?
<cornelius> i have ttf font that i want to use with libreoffice. how can i install the ttf font?
<brigada> can anyone help me? I can't open configuration page by 192.168.1.1 , it keeps loading  :(
<bazhang> brigada, for your router?
<brigada> bazhang: yes
<daftykins> brigada: open the terminal then run "ip route" and confirm it says "default via 192.168.1.1" and not another IP
<bazhang> brigada, thats not an ubuntu issue, try #networking
<pavlos> cornelius, http://www.wikihow.com/Install-TrueType-Fonts-on-Ubuntu
<pimfe> Hello. on my sony Vaio fit ubuntu is not able to recognized my Bluetooth modem :( i have tried everything
<brigada> daftykins: it says default via 192.168.25.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<brigada> 192.168.25.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.25.4  metric 9
<k1l_> zhan_: details matter! what 4g modem exactly? is it usb then "lsusb" in a pastebinit. what happens when you put it in in "dmesg"
<brigada> thanks bazhang
<zhan_> k1l_: I got no internet to put it on pastebin
<zhan_> it's usb
<brigada> thanks a lot daftykins
<john_doe_jr> Is there a way to determine what cronjob just ran at any given time?
<lasko> I can't tell if zhan_ is trolling or just not understanding.
<cornelius> figured it out: create .fonts folder in the user dir and put the ttf files there
<zhan_> ill go reinstall the ubuntu
<cornelius> it works - just tested it in libreoffice writer
<zhan_> k1l_: so if i run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, I'll need the internet, or does it specifically make the software that needs a restart install?
<cfhowlett> john_doe_jr, should be a cron log of sorts, right?
<k1l_> zhan_: that commands need internet
<k1l_> zhan_: and since you still cant tell the exact message or what you installed etc we cant help you any more beside saying: reboot the computer
<zhan_> k1l_: am i fucked without internet, about the 4g modem
<lasko> zhan_: Stop the profanity.
<cornelius> pavlos: ty but i figured it out ;)
<lasko> lol I just spent the last fifteen minutes trying to   apt-get --purge remove cacti    ------- Only to realize I was typing apt-get --purchase remove cacti
<lasko> I need caffeine
<Whitor> caffeine needs you
<lasko> True.
<Karst> hi, good everyone!
<lasko> My body is in one time zone and my mind another at the moment. Jet lag is difficult
<lasko> Karst: Hello
<Karst> do anyone how to install font pack from ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.1/misc/ ?
<Lyze> Karst, there is a INSTALL file inside the package
<Lyze> so i guess just "chmod u+x INSTALL" the file and "./INSTALL"
<ablest1980> hi
<Lyze> ablest1980, ohai :)
<ablest1980> how do i delete history in firefox
<linh> hello everybody!
<k1l_> ablest1980: click in the firefox menu
<Karst> OK, I got it, thanks to you , Lyze
<Lyze> Karst,  no problem :)
<Lyze> the little owl is always here to help :)
<Whitor> Any compiz people here? ... I'm looking for a place to download the old screensaver plugin for Compiz... I tried over in #compiz, but no one appears to be awake.
<Opinie> Hi, does anyone happen to know, whether it's possible to have /proc on a different partition than the rest of the OS? I was intending to move the "OS" to ssd and leave /proc and /home on a hdd, but there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of documentation about, how to edit /etc/fstab with regard to /proc in this scenario
<ablest1980> when i type www.ubu it will show www.ubuntu.com in address bar because i was at that before before
<Lyze> Opinie, why not move /proc also to the ssd?
<Lyze> Opinie, linux uses very low amount of gb (excluding the /home partition) ~ like 20gb is enough for everything
<lasko> ablest1980: Go into Firefox PReferences and delete history
<Whitor> I have installed compiz-plugins-extra... it's not in there
<ablest1980> wont let me delete form and address history
<Opinie> Lyze, erm, if I'm completely honest, mainly out of laziness.. my silly macbook pro doesn't want to boot from usb and I'm able to have two disks in my mbp because I've removed the dvd-drive
<Ethos> :)
<Whitor> Lyze, you call 20GB low ?!?!?!
<lasko> ablest1980: Edit -> Preferences ->  Privacy -> "Clear your recent history" -> Select in the dropdown Everything
<Whitor> Lyze, you used to be able to fit a kernel on a floppy!
<Lyze> Whitor, yeah i know :) but i mean as a regular user with all the bloatware installed
<linh> <ablest1980>: press Delete in address bar
<Lyze> Whitor, i have used up ~12 gb
<Opinie> I was going to just rsync the / to the ssd, but that doesn't really seem to work with /proc
<Whitor> 20GB ?? you could put (at least) three windows 7 installs in that drive
<Lyze> Whitor, no!
<ablest1980> ok
<Whitor> Lyze, I'm looking at a windows 7 install tats under 4GB
<Whitor> I'm going high in this esimate
<Lyze> Whitor, my windows installation (only steam installed on a external hdd) is ~50gb big
<ablest1980> nothing
<Whitor> Lyze, you are doing something wrong
<Lyze> Opinie, boot a live cd and then rsyn
<lasko> ablest1980: I'm not understanding your problem
<Lyze> Whitor, its a clean installation. just drivers
<Whitor> Lyze, see my previous statement
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, ffox, edit > preferences > privacy
<Opinie> okay, thanks, Lyze
<ablest1980> ok
<lasko> ablest1980: Edit -> Preferences ->  Privacy -> "Clear your recent history" -> Select in the dropdown Everything
<Lyze> Whitor, yeah thats weird
<Lyze> Whitor,  oh i know why
<Lyze> because of the "swap file" and so on
<Whitor> sometimes the temp folder used for updates/patches and such grows pretty large... has to be manually trimmed up once in a while
<linh> ablest1980: when it shows www.ubuntu.com, hover your mouse pointer to this address and press Delete
<ablest1980> edit > preferences > privacy worked
<ablest1980> ty
<lasko> ablest1980: No problem.
<christian_> ciaooo
<christian_> !list
<ubottu> christian_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ablest1980> :)
<john_doe_jr> I don't want to wait for a crontab to run…how do I run it automatically from the terminal?
<Whitor> john_doe_jr, Pull the command executed out of the crontab file and run it from a bash shell
<Whitor> xterm...
<gglol> HEY
<gglol> sorry hi*
<maps_> Hello. I've installed Ubuntu (Server) 14.04 on my machine along with a postgreSQL server… created database and installed pgAdmin3… all is good… I have then installed pgAdmin3 on another machine to try to connect to that same database, but I can't figure out how to use the Ubuntu machine's IP because all the machines here at my place have the same (external) IP… I was able to connect to database using the internal IP 192.168.etc
<Ghostxmaster4> hello
<gr33n7007h> maps_: just port forward the ports to internal ip of machine if that makes sense
<lyze> whats the meta key?
<Opinie> maps_, you can find out the machine's internal ip with ifconfig
<Fuchs> Windows, on most keyboards, lyze
<Fuchs> (used as a modifier)
<lyze> Fuchs: hmm doesn't work. at least not in irssi
<Myrtti> lyze: alt or esc
<lyze> Myrtti: thanks alt worked.
<Ghostxmaster4> how do i redownload windows back onto my laptop any one???
<Fuchs> ah, irssi. Okay
<gr33n7007h> yeah irssi and weechat-cureses use the alt key
<Myrtti> windows is super
<Myrtti> alt is meta
<lyze> Ghostxmaster4: download a iso -> burn it onto a dvd and then boot onto it
<Ghostxmaster4> ok thanks you LYZE,
<maps_> gr33n7007h and Opinie, I am able to make the link using the internal ip… but I need to be able to access the database remotely… I got he external IP from ifconfig.me but all my machines show the same ip on this page
<gr33n7007h> maps_: of course the external ip is the router ip
<gr33n7007h> your local lan is a subnet of generally 254 host on a class C network when you browse to google.com for eg it passes through the router eg localmachine -> router -> googleserver -> router -> localmachine
<maps_> gr33n7007h, yes, I'm aware of that… but if I input that ip on pgAdmin3 on my laptop I can't connect… will a port forwarding fix this? and if yes, is it the port of postgreSQL that must be forwarded?
<Opinie> maps_, you'll probably need to open a port in your router's settings for that particular machine to do that
<Opinie> which I wouldn't really advise you to do, unless you know what you're doing
<gr33n7007h> maps_: port forward 5432 in the router to local ip
<maps_> gr33n7007h, thank you. I will try that!
<gr33n7007h> maps_: no prob
<maps_> Opinie, this seems to be something that needs to be done if I want to access the database from abroad… isn't this correct?
<Opinie> what is? opening a port in your router's settings?
<maps_> Opinie, yes.
<Opinie> maps_, with all due respect - and I'm no security expert - I'd advise you to try and set up an openvpn server instead of leaving that postgreSQL port open
<Opinie> you'd be able to access said database through it as well
<maps_> Opinie, are you familiar with ERP software xTuple? this is the software client that will be reading/writing database records… I do appreciate the advice, and I will do some reading on openvpb before I go any further. Again, thanks!
<Opinie> maps_, I'm familiar with openerp and odoo, not xTuple though
<maps_> Opinie, one last thing, is 'open port' and 'port forwarding' the same thing?
<maps_> Opinie, if not, are they equally dangerous?
<Opinie> they're the same thing
<maps_> Opinie, alright. Once again I appreciate the advice. I've already found some posts written about openvpn related to xtuple, so I will for sure be doing some reading, and this may be the route that I choose to go… Thank you!
<Opinie> maps_, are trying to set up an erp server for some sort of an organization or something?
<maps_> Opinie, yes! a resale and distribution company, together with a  couple of friends.
<Opinie> maps_, might be worth a go to apt-get openerp, though it is an outdated version of odoo, to see, if it meets your needs
<RaoulCode> :1
<RaoulCode>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER RaoulCode uaqmniblrknp
<maps_> Opinie, I had done some reading about openerp and a few other ERP systems… but it looked like the free version of xTuple had more to offer than the others
<RaoulCode> alt-2
<RaoulCode> :Q
<RaoulCode> help
<RaoulCode> 1
<RaoulCode> Alt-#
<RaoulCode> Alt-2
<k1l_> RaoulCode: please stop that
<Locke2002> Anyone know why I can connect to a service running on a port when my UFW isn't permitting that port? Something is weird here...
<Blackbolt22> Hey guys I'm looking for some simple help with USB flash drive and permissions
<lyze> ask | Blackbolt22
<lyze> !ask | Blackbolt22
<ubottu> Blackbolt22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Blackbolt22> I'm using Ubuntu Linux booting from a flash drive..  Its automounting read only as /media/ubuntu/Dexxxxxx
<Blackbolt22> Its vfat so I did dosfsck and it had a dirtybit and that was fixed
<Blackbolt22> How do I get it to automount full access  I tried chmod 777 the directory  no luck.. Chown I can't do because I'm not root and even if I sudo chown it says operation not possible or something like thst
<deitarion> Has anyone else using Pidgin with IRC been getting frequent "Connection reset by peer" disconnects lately? I have since some time yesterday and it seems very specific to Pidgin.
<deitarion> (Less frequent disconnect/reconnects on other protocols, nothing wrong in other apps... I'm testing with irssi right now and it seems fine)
<francis_> Can anyone help me setting up outgoing NAT on my Ubuntu server?
<francis_> I have an IP tables rule to forward traffic from eth0 to a private IP address depending on the destination IP address
<francis_> But does anyone know how to go backwards through NAT?
<francis_> Here's my question on StackOverflow, if anyone could take a look that'd be great! http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28953922/ip-tables-2-way-nat
<mvalley1978> can i get zorin os support here
<k1l_> mvalley1978: no. please seek the zorin support for that
<mvalley1978> can i get the room tag for it
<lyze> awd
<mvalley1978> please
<k1l_> !alis | mvalley1978
<ubottu> mvalley1978: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sansay> Hey guys, is there a way to test an apparmor config before reloading it? to make sure i dont break anything
<liam_> Hi
<solsTiCe> hi. I have jsut bought a wifi N150 TEW-648UBM. And when I plug it in, network manager applet disable the wifi! when I look at rfkill list, the device is hard blocked! why ?
<Guest84511> Put your hand up if you have Minecraft me I am installing Windows xp
<Pici> Guest84511: Do you have an Ubuntu question?
<Guest84511> Our we all useing Linux I am useing Mac os x
<Guest84511> HOW MANY PEOPLE IS ON THIS XCHAT SERVER ITS LIKE 100000
<lyze> xchat server?
<bazhang> try #xchat Guest84511
<ObrienDave> rofl
<SCHAAP137> lol
<dsc_> http://pastie.org/pastes/10016762/text?key=11jgn3xqy4eyx7y07bliq
<dsc_> ^ this means my ram is fine right
<dsc_> not 100% usage.. just 4gb used for caching
<Pici> dsc_: correct
<DrewFmStateFarm> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/stark/something_catchy: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/stark/something_catchy"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<DrewFmStateFarm> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<DrewFmStateFarm> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<DrewFmStateFarm> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<DrewFmStateFarm> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<DrewFmStateFarm> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<belgianguy> I have a question related to Ubuntu Touch, is there a specific channel for that?
<DrewFmStateFarm> http://pastie.org/10016771 I get this error when i plug my USB into my computer
<Blackbolt22> Anyone have any idea how to help. Me with what I asked
<refection> blackbolt i'm a newbie i'm sorry, but i'll repost what you said. (that's very good of you to be super-careful about spamming)
<refection> blackbolt22's question:
<refection> How do I get it to automount full access  I tried chmod 777 the directory  no luck.. Chown I can't do because I'm not root and even if I sudo chown it says operation not possible or something like thst
<Blackbolt22> Thank you I'm on mobile so it's difficult to retype
<lyze> Blackbolt22: so whats the error when using sudo chown ?
<dell> hey morons
<lyze> !ops | dell
<ubottu> dell: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Blackbolt22> Operation not possible
<dell> oh morons!!!
<lyze> Blackbolt22: something else?
<elky> dell: that's not how we greet people here thanks. please read the guidelines
<dell> hey idiots
<lyze> Blackbolt22: or just operation not possible
<dell> how do you retards do
<alchemistswl> wow.
<ioria> charmy
<lyze> yeah totally :)
<popey> moving on..
<Blackbolt22> I can't recall exactly  and its pouring raining I brought the laptop with me but my truck is filled with boxes that are on the laptop so I can't open to see exact
<Blackbolt22> Says operation not permitted
<Blackbolt22> I searched it before I came here...
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: What is the result of `lsusb'?
<lyze> how does one delete everything you have written in irssi?
<_war10ck_> lyze: / clear <- without the space between the / and clear
<lyze> _war10ck_: not the whole screen just the input of myself
<Blackbolt22> Let me boot it and try the command u said
<Blackbolt22> Warlock what result were you looking for..  I see the USB drive..
<lyze> Blackbolt22: pastebin it
<Blackbolt22> I can't at this time
<lyze> Blackbolt22: can you make a photo w/ your phone or sth like that and upload it to imgur?
<Blackbolt22> All of the files are there and it shows up as normal
<mines5> Has anyone got any experience with losing audio in Video and VLC?
<lyze> mines5: only in vlc?
<mines5> both
<Blackbolt22> Ya I will when I can
<lyze> mines5: in other applications too (e.g. firefox)?
<mines5> I haven't checked firefox yet, but rhythmbox still works
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: When you upload a screenshot/something of that sort, do let me know
<lyze> mines5: do you have changed the settings in vlc?
<mines5> Not that I know of, and firefox does work
<Blackbolt22> http://m.imgur.com/l65WFc8
<lyze> mines5: can you still have a short look at the settings of vlc?
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: I have a feel your device is not recognized/not updated properly in the fstab
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: install ntfsprogs program by running : `sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs'
<in_deep_thought> any recommendations for laptops with really high dpi (retina display level) that run ubuntu well and are cheap ( i don’t need much power)
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: After that run sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<bekks> in_deep_thought: The only laptops with retina display level are Macbook Pro with Retina.
<Blackbolt22> I don't have net on it..  I'm in a truck
<in_deep_thought> bekks: what about close to retina display level?
<ioria> Blackbolt22, check if  you  have  an entry in fstab file
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: When you have a proper internet connection you can do it
<bekks> in_deep_thought: Basically there is nothing close to it.
<Blackbolt22> There has to be something simple to fix this without. Downloading...
<mines5> Look on amazon or google for laptop models with what you want.
<in_deep_thought> bekks: wow that suxs.
<_war10ck_> ioria: I think the device was unplugged while it was performing some operation on itself
<_war10ck_> ioria: resulting in something going bad
<in_deep_thought> mines5: they don’t really search by high retina display, runs ubuntu well, low power, cheap
<mines5> In
<mines5> woops ignore that
<_war10ck_> ioria : ntfs3g can fix this I believe
<mines5> in_deep_thought: the problem you'll have is that you require a certain amount of power to run in retina/4k levels for displays
<in_deep_thought> mines5: oh I meant processing power
<Blackbolt22> Warlock can I check fstab... For something
<bekks> in_deep_thought: (reasonable processing power && retina ) != cheap.
<in_deep_thought> bekks: I don’t need reasonable processing power
<mines5> ^
<bekks> in_deep_thought: you need it otherwise retina is pointless.
<carter|afk> ^
<mines5> I'd say you need at least a newer generation i3 at least
<bekks> Thats the minimum that Apple ships.
<in_deep_thought> aren’t there any non macs built for people who do graphics work (web design, etc)?
<bekks> in_deep_thought: Retina is shipped by Apple only.
<in_deep_thought> I shouldn’t have said retina. I mean high dpi
<mines5> If you want high definition image your looking for 1080p or 4k
<in_deep_thought> man. are high def displays that hard to make that only super-financed power companies like apple can manage to make them?
<lyze> in_deep_thought: the funny thing is that my lg g3 has a 4k resolution
<mines5> No, you just need a specific amount of power to utilize them properly
<in_deep_thought> or is it that only apple bothers to make them
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: I am not sure what to look at in fstab, the only thing I had changed was for the XT1033 reading
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: Hold on, let me check what should be present
<in_deep_thought> lyze: seriously. why not a screen too??
<in_deep_thought> laptop screen
<lyze> in_deep_thought: i dont know :) why do you need a laptop with 4k resolution. for myself i find it very hard to read 1080p on a 15" laptop so i cant imagine reading something w/ 4k on a 17" screen
<mines5> ^
<SCHAAP137> there's dpi settings for text
<SCHAAP137> the rest can only look better
<in_deep_thought> lyze: idk actually. I have just noticed that any time I am doing web desing/graphic design I much prefer my macbook. However I prefer ubuntu’s operating system. I wish I could just use that
<lyze> SCHAAP137: but some software wont use those settings
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: run sudo blkid on your terminal and check the UUID for your device, sdb1 in your case I guess
<lyze> in_deep_thought:  dual boot?
<SCHAAP137> true, but at some point that software will have to face reality
<mines5> ^
<in_deep_thought> plus I would rather not pay macbook prices. I don’t feel like they are necessary for just that functionality
<mines5> at lyze's comment
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: After that view /etc/fstab for the UUID presence
<mines5> You can boot any OS on a mac as long as you understand how to install them
<fattaneh1> hi all, i cant understand the meaning of pts/0 when i run ps command
<in_deep_thought> mannnnn. I was hoping the answer to this conundrum wasn’t gonna be “buy another mac”. but I guess it is...
<mines5> but I think Ubuntu as with all linux builds probably has to come last so that the GRUB bootloader doesn't get overwritten
<lyze> in_deep_thought: why dont you use your mac which you have right now?
<mines5> ^
<in_deep_thought> lyze: haha its actually my work mac. I need one for personal use
<lyze> in_deep_thought: oh that sucks
<SCHAAP137> that's the tty/console fattaneh1, it indicates which tty/console you're viewing
<mines5> What kind of specs are you looking for deep?
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: For more information on the fstab file contents, read this link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<in_deep_thought> i3 dual core ssd (any size), some ram but I really don’t need that much
<mines5> Or I guess the question is, what do you want the computer to do for you?
<fattaneh1> SCHAAP137: thanks, so what is a tty
<in_deep_thought> just website design/graphic design with a pleasant viewing experience
<Blackbolt22> There's nothing in fstab except overlayfs.........
<Greentea> Hey guys, I currently have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on my laptop and I noticed that my computer is so much faster, than when I had 14.04 installed. is there any particular rrereason for this?
<mines5> then a 1080p would be perfectly fine for screen resolution then
<Blackbolt22> Its a live USB
<fattaneh1> SCHAAP137: is it terminal, then what is the difrents between tty and pts?
<I-am-Groot> I am Back
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: Mine looks like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10576288/
<Prigit> Ye
<lyze> Greentea: does 12,04 uses unity?
<mines5> 12.04 may have less programming running in the backround
<syrius> lyze: yeah it does
<lyze> then i dont know why :)
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: That's my fstab, how's your looking
<syrius> Greentea: the initial kernel w/ 14.04 was not very popular for various reasons. could partially explain performance
<syrius> I'm not sure if they've pushed through a better one yet
<syrius> I'm still on 12.04 on my main machine
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: And my sudo blkid : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10576301/
<mines5> 14.04 is the LTS build
<Greentea> syrius: Should i just stick with 12.04 then? Or am i missing out on key security patches and updates. I mean 14.04 isnt that slow, just slower than 12.04
<syrius> Greentea: 12.04 is LTS. it still gets security patches
<mines5> 14.10 is what you should use if you want the new version
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: How's your looking?
<I-am-Groot> Lyze, k1l_: i have reinstalled the intel xserver thingy again
<mines5> its not LTS, but you can install a newer version over top of it
<lyze> I-am-Groot:  QQ
<Prigit> Greentea: If you had 12.04 and upgraded to 14.04. The reason is that  14.04 has huge updates and have long term support up to 5 years :)
<syrius> Greentea: 12.04 is LTS until 2017, at which point will be end of life
<I-am-Groot> I tried watching a video and it was playing in frames
<I-am-Groot> games were lagging as hell
<syrius> i wouldn't do any .10 releases tbh. too much of a headache when it goes end of life
<I-am-Groot> So i reinstalled it
<I-am-Groot> It was unusable
<lyze> I-am-Groot: yeah thats true
<Prigit> What was unusable?
<lyze> I-am-Groot: why didn't you use the additional drivers menu?
<Greentea> Thanks for all the input guys, so if i stay on 12.04, and install the updates, wouldnt it be the same as if I was on 14.10?
<lyze> Greentea: no
<I-am-Groot> I tried but it didnt find any drivers
<lyze> Greentea: you don't get the same updates.
<lyze> I-am-Groot: ...
<I-am-Groot> but*
<mines5> 12.04 will only take the updates made for it
<_war10ck_> Greentea: The kernel versions are different
<Prigit> 14.10 is basically the final version of Ubuntu
<tripelb> Hello. 14.04 with an nvidia card that has the nouveau driver and keeps ditching the gui. First question. I know how to get to a cli screen where I can login but then how do I kill the running gui. THen how do I restart the gnome-classic gui (that I have been using all along. - FYI the same crash of the gui from nouveau (a well logged problem) happens in unity.)
<lyze> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_war10ck_> tripelb: ?dm is actually lightdm
<_war10ck_> tripelb: don't get confused with that
<_war10ck_> lyze: I did not know ubottu had that with it
<lyze> _war10ck_: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi :)
<tripelb> _war10ck_, let me read it and see what it says.
<I-am-Groot> So, i am hoping my graphic glitch was as a result of swap being inactive
<lyze> :)
<I-am-Groot> Or else, i would have to go on and do a fresh install of ubuntu
<Blackbolt22> No my fstab has none of that..  Its a live USB tho
<Prigit> Yes, that's what i sad earlier that day I-am-Groot
<Blackbolt22> Read up I said what my fstab had
<lyze> i told I-am-Groot  the same :) Prigit
<Blackbolt22> Lemme run blkid
<I-am-Groot> Prigit: I pray it was the fstab so that i dont have reinstall
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: I did not see your name :(
<I-am-Groot> Yea u both did
<Prigit> Thanks buddy :)
<mines5> So, getting back to my earlier question, does anyone have any insight into to fix the audio for VLC and Video on Ubuntu?
<I-am-Groot> *fingers crossed*
<Prigit> mines5: the easy way is to reinstall both of them :)
<Blackbolt22> The drive is uuid =de9d-7998  and type=vfat
<tripelb> _war10ck_,  lyze: How do I find out if the gui is still running and if it is, kill it. I know how to do top. THere is a ps command but I dont remember the -particular-controls
<I-am-Groot> mines5 has reminded me, does the video app get updated at all?
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: Does fstab have this listing?
<lyze> !x | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<I-am-Groot> Because there are new codecs that it doesnt support
<mines5> Not sure, it just has codecs for certain kinds of files.
<mines5> I tried reinstalling Video, it did nothing.
<I-am-Groot> Same here
<Prigit> What''s the problem then?
<cheekoli> how might I add key bindings to increase/decrease the number of workspaces in unity on the fly? is that possible?
<mines5> Mine has to do with audio not coming through when I use it
<Prigit> Do you have installed correct driver?
<I-am-Groot> there is this codec called x265. When ever i try to watch it, it just crashes
<tripelb> _war10ck_,  lyze: Because as far as I understand it is still running but crippled and I can see that is keeps trying because it prints out errors in the cli (they have the words xorg and nouveau in them and are well logged. ) ---> first I want to learn how to restart the gui after it gets errors and see if it dies immediately to see if it has anything to do with a warmed up graphics card ---
<I-am-Groot> So i updated vlc's codecs from then, vlc plays it fine
<lyze> tripelb: well so the process is running on a cli? if thats the case then kill it w/ ctrl+c and then start it again with "startx"
<Prigit> And yes, if you have LTS version of ubuntu, use software update, and you should have all your programs up-to-date :)
<tripelb> _war10ck_,  lyze:  After that I will "attack" the problem of how I can install the new proprietary driver I have downloaded from nvidia.)
<mines5> I think so, I have decided to let linux do that for itself, the last time I tried installing the specific driver for the sound but it killed the actual driver
<_war10ck_> tripelb: Are you using Bumblebee?
<I-am-Groot> But since the video app is responsible for video thumbnails and isnt able to play the file, it keeps crashing once am in the directory that holds a file with x265 encoding
<Prigit> look up the browser using the code x265, you should get the answer :)
<Blackbolt22> Again fstab has nothing but the line I typed earlier
<Blackbolt22> And I don't think it ever has..  I've added a ram disk line and it'd always looked like this I think
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: Okay hold on - the fix is, I think with that ntfsfix, but let me check somethig on my system
<tripelb> lyze re "the process is running on a cli? [It starts with the gui that then freezes. I press altF2 and get to a cli. SO I want to restart the gui. But it seems to be a good idea to make sure it is not still running as I suspect it is.   lyze: continues: if thats the case then kill it w/ ctrl+c and then start it again with "startx" <---  shoulc I do this instead of going alt-F2 ?
<Prigit> Hello new people
<tripelb> Separate question: How do I get the network indicator (fan thing that fills with horiz lines and menu) up on my panel again? gnome-classic 14.04
<mines5> you mean the little image on the top bar that shows the level of signal?
<lyze> tripelb, the cli is alt+f# (except the gui server)
<mines5> the gui usually ends up be F7 I think
<lyze> yeah
<lyze> but mine is on f1 so i write f# (except the gui server ;) )
<bazhang> gnome-applets tripelb ? that one?
<lyze> mines5: which ubu version do you use?
<mines5> lyze: currently using 14.10
<tripelb> mine5 yes, and it gives a menu that includes what wifi signals are around and lets you shut off networking
<tripelb> Lets say I am in the gui (xwindowing system). How do I close the Gui. Obviously then I will be in a cli.
<mines5> I'd suggest installing unity-tweak-tool
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: fstab doesn't get updated for USB drives, but blkid does
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: now, just check if you have ntfsfix command available
<_war10ck_> Blackbolt22: If you do, can you run sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<lyze> ,omlet sudo service lightdm restart
<lyze> in a cli / tty whatever you want to call it ;)
<_war10ck_> lyze: and you made me hungry
<lyze> _war10ck_: why? :)
<dingus> hello, booted from my usb backup. systemback works very well. haha
<kro2488> ok so on my windows 8 laptop, i accidentally deleted the boot from usb option, and doing a default bios reset didn't change it back, i only have one boot option now is windows, how do I fix this so I can instlal linux on my laptop as well?
<kro2488> i'm totally at a loss
<tripelb> lyze what does this do and was it for me. <lyze> ,omlet sudo service lightdm restart
<Blackbolt22> Bios is not same as boot options when it comes to OSs
<OerHeks> " accidentally deleted the boot from usb option" no such thing AFAIK
<kro2488> well normally you go into the uefi and set boot option to usb
<lyze> !info service | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Package service does not exist in utopic
<kro2488> i cant do that now
<lyze> oh
<MadLamb> i'm trying to downgrade from mysql-server-5.6 to mysql-server-5.5 and it is returning dpkg: error processing archive mysql-server-5.5_5.5.41-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<lyze> tripelb: service accesses every service in your os. lightdm is the gui thingy, restart restarts the given service
<bekks> MadLamb: Whats the complete output, can you pastebin it please and provide the URL?
<OerHeks> kro2488, disable fastboot in windows might help
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kro2488> i dont think you guys are understanding what i'm saying
<BrunoM> hi all!
<BrunoM> Trying to setup DHCP on my proxmox internal network, somehow, no IP leases yet :(
<BrunoM> Also, configuring static IP on eth0 doesnt seem to work as well :S
<BrunoM> anyone bored enough to help me out ?
<lyze> BrunoM: how do you have configured your static ip?
<kro2488> blackbolt did you see my pm?
<BrunoM> /etc/network/interfaces.tail  <<  auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 10.0.0.102 netmask 255.0.0.0 gateway 10.0.0.1
<lyze> !pm | kro2488
<ubottu> kro2488: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<BrunoM> lyze ^^
<kro2488> ughhh
<bekks> BrunoM: All in one line will not work. Pastebin that file please.
<kro2488> ok on my laptop i only have one boot option now
<kro2488> which is windows
<lyze> BrunoM: yeah please pastebin it
<BrunoM> sorry, will do
<kro2488> how do i create a new filepath for usb boot
<kro2488> in uefi
<kro2488> ...
<tripelb> I cant get hexchat to highlight my nick tho the preferences says it does it by dafault. But I just messed with it and now I get a ding. -- lyze I will try to think of what that means by trying it ought. Thus you may see me suddenly vanish. This after I finish copying our convo into a gedit file for later.
<lyze> kro2488: it should detect it automatically when you go into your bootoptions
<BrunoM> lyze bekks  http://pastebin.com/zYEVtrjK
<kro2488> lyze:it doesn't im telling you i accidentally deleted that option i used to have two boot options
<kro2488> lyze:windows and usb etc
<kro2488> lyze:now its just windows
<lyze> tripelb: im not vanished
<lyze> tripelb: you can access with the service command every service. a service is sth like a webserver or the gui server. and with the restart parameter you restart this service
<kro2488> lyze: i realize this probably doesn't happen everyday sooo
<lyze> kro2488: can you show me a photo of the screen you talk from?
<tripelb> lyze: I will vanish (from your sight) if I succeed in killing the gui from terminal.
<MadLamb> bekks, http://pastebin.com/EkekfE7x
<lyze> tripelb: ok :)
<kro2488> lyze: im on my desktop now, but ill turn on my laptop and see if i can get a decent quality photo
<bekks> MadLamb: So read the messages closely, they tell you what to do.
<lyze> tripelb: or use a terminal irc chat (e.g. irssi)
<lyze> kro2488:  ok
<BrunoM> lyze bekks  http://pastebin.com/zYEVtrjK
<lyze> the person with the network problems. auto eth0 -> configures everything automatically = dhcp
<BrunoM> lyze that would be me
<MadLamb> bekks, it says to remove a file and try to install again. i did it and got same message
<lyze> BrunoM: yeah :
<lyze> forgot your name
<ioria> BrunoM,  dns maybe ?
<BrunoM> it's an internal network only, no name resolution needed/available.
<tripelb> lyze: i can install that good idea. then I will need to learn to use it. lol. I remember using the command "irc" long long ago. I had no gui then, unless you counted windows.
<tripelb> irc was a putty telnet command. . . after I got a shell
<tripelb> from my ISP
<lyze> tripelb: its simple with default use just type in "/connect <ip>" "/nick <name>" and "/join #<channel>" everything else is advanced ;)
<kro2488> lyze:i took a screenshot with my cell phone, what is the best way to get it to you?
<lyze> kro2488: imgur
<BrunoM> lyze what should I make it then, I thought that iface eth0 inet static was the configuration for static or dynamic settings?
<kro2488> lyze:what is that?
<lyze> kro2488: http://www.imgur.com
<lyze> kro2488: a website where you can upload images
<lyze> BrunoM: oh sorry
<sokoll> is there a way to check a whole ubuntu server for all directories that have a particular group assigned to them?
<kro2488> lyze: ok im going to email to myself then use that
<Pici> sokoll: yes, using find,.
<lyze> kro2488: example uploaded to the site: http://i.imgur.com/uM1FcMZ.png
<tripelb> Oh those I already well know /server /join /list /msg /nick /whois /whowas /knock /invite /part /exit (or is it /quit?) = my repertoire.
<tripelb> lyze^^
<sokoll> Pici: what's the best syntax to use?
<lyze> tripelb: thats the irc chat gui (a bit customized) http://i.imgur.com/uM1FcMZ.png
<Pici> sokoll: find / -type d -group whatever
<BrunoM> sokoll I think you can use FIND for that
<sokoll> just sudo find / -name [groupname]
<lyze> BrunoM: can you post the pastebin command again?
<Pici> sokoll: -name is for filename
<lyze> * url
<BrunoM> lyze http://pastebin.com/zYEVtrjK
<sokoll> -type d = directory
<sokoll> gotcha
<lyze> thanks
<Pici> sokoll: yes
<sokoll> do you need the - in front of the groupname?
<lyze> BrunoM: did you "sudo ifdown eth0" and "sudo ifup eth0"?
<BrunoM> yes
<BrunoM> even rebooted the entire machine
<kro2488> lyze: http://imgur.com/iJxnmqf
<ioria> BrunoM,  sorry, but the netmask shouldn't be 255.255.255.0 ?
<kro2488> lyze: and the usb was in there when i took the pic
<lyze> kro2488: add new boot option
<BrunoM> ioria when using a CLASS C network only then yeah.
<kro2488> lyze:ok
<BrunoM> ioria But I am using a CLASS A network, broadcasting on some more levels here.
<sokoll> hmm none of the commands seem to work
<ioria> BrunoM,  ah... ok  :-)
<sokoll> "Arguments to -type should contain only one letter"
<kro2488> lyze: im at the menu, it would be better if you pm me for the rest
<lyze> kro2488: ok
<kro2488> to mcuh stuff pops up between
<rypervenche> Why are you using such a large netmask?
<designbybeck> I have XRDP running on a server and I can ssh into it, but I can't VNC into it with Remmina...might I be missing something?
<bprompt> sokoll:    <Pici> sokoll: find / -type d -group whatever  -name ENTERFILENAMEHERE <--- should work
<mrchairman> I have a directory with tons files like this ~test.txt, how do I recursively delete all the files that start with ~
<designbybeck> and It has XCFE DE on it
<Pici> bprompt: assuming that you want to limit it to specific directory names, sure.
<BrunoM> rypervenche internal network will be vpn tunneling to several other networks over the globe. need to have a wider range available
<sokoll> bprompt: yeah but I'm not looking for a file
<rypervenche> BrunoM: mkay
<BrunoM> "find / -type d -group <groupname>" should be sufficient for you sokoll
<bprompt> sokoll:   ohh.. directories with a certain usergroup
<BrunoM> rypervenche I know I could use a smaller range as well, but this is not the issue at hand :)
<sokoll> indeedy
<rypervenche> BrunoM: Yep, that's why I quieted down :)
<bprompt> sokoll:     k -> <Pici> sokoll: find / -type d -group whatever  <--  as suggested
<sokoll> BrunoM: that seems to have done something more productive
<sokoll> :)
<BrunoM> rypervenche I wasnt bashing you just wanted to explain some more, I appreciate your feedback ;-)
<lyze> anybody knows how to add a boot entry in a asus bios?
<NegativeFlare> lyze: you mean grub right?
<lyze> NegativeFlare: negative. bios settings
<NegativeFlare> Totally confused xD
<lyze> ^^
<lyze> NegativeFlare:  there http://i.imgur.com/iJxnmqf.jpg
<NegativeFlare> That's boot option.
<lyze> yeah and i want to add one
<lyze> because i have accidentally deleted one
<NegativeFlare> I have no idea what to tell you.
<lyze> ok :)
<VidjaJames> what does this error mean? ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000001828-0x000000000000182f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)
<OerHeks> VidjaJames, a warning is not an error, it is just a message
<donniezazen> I was wondering which version of Ubuntu would be more suitable for a system that is used for both work and entertainment. Should I expect normal releases to be less stable and brokage prone?
<donniezazen> Should I choose LTS or normal release?
<OerHeks> VidjaJames, if you have a lot like those, it might be an error/failure
<bprompt> lyze:     why you need a boot entry in the cmos boot menu?
<NegativeFlare> donniezazen: If its a released, then you should be fine. Just remember to report bugs. For people can smash them.
<lyze> bprompt: because i deleted a option out of there
<jpds> donniezazen: LTS.
<NegativeFlare> donniezazen: Depends if you want when you want to upgrade.
<lyze> and now i can't select it
<NegativeFlare> I don't mind upgrading every 6 months
<bprompt> lyze:     ....ok.. how did you "deleted" it?
<lyze> bprompt, by pressing the delete button in the same menu
<VidjaJames> @OerHeks is that warning related to the graphics card?
<donniezazen> NegativeFlare: upgrades are not a problem. I want to use the machine for both work and entertainment. 2 years between the releases make your system look dull.
<bprompt> lyze:     not such option that I can think of, for a cmos menu, so... you think you deleted it... something happened... whatever that was... is sorta foggy thus far... neverminding the delete part... what happened, what did you have and now is not there?
<donniezazen> jpds: Have you had any negative experiences with normal release that would prompt you to suggest LTS?
<Artemis3> donniezazen im still using 12.04 and playing many steam games
<lyze> bprompt: well i spoke for kro2488
<lyze> so i guess now he should answer you
<OerHeks> VidjaJames, an acpi error can be related to video, not sure if this is.
<bprompt> lyze:    I see... ok.. so is kro2488  then, k
<lyze> bprompt: yeah
<rypervenche> donniezazen: I would always suggest an LTS, personally.
<kro2488> bprompt: i deleted the entire usb boot option in my laptop bios
<rypervenche> donniezazen: But it depends on what your needs are.
<kro2488> by accident
<kro2488> im trying to recreate it
<Artemis3> donniezazen, mainly because the upgrade to 14.04 failes but whatever, not in a hurry for fresh install
<lyze> bprompt: he can only select the given one on the photo but he wants to select the usb stick where he has currently ubuntu installed
<NegativeFlare> donniezazen: Then go with every new release
<NegativeFlare> just wait a little before you upgrade
<bprompt> kro2488:     is your cmos booting, set to legacy CSM already?
<NegativeFlare> like a month, like I do. Because they end up fixing some of the bugs that people find out.
<bprompt> kro2488:   usually such case doesn't happen, because such option is never there, so it's not deleted
<kro2488> bprompt: legacy csm?
<OerHeks> bprompt, maybe he enabled fastboot again
<kro2488> fast boot i just disabled again, and csm is disabled as well
<kro2488> but without usb boot its not going to work
<kro2488> it will just boot windows again
<kro2488> no matter what i do
<bprompt> kro2488:    on some systems though, you need to boot with the usb stick inserted already in the usb-port, go to the cmos menu and choose it from the boot sequence, IF the usb is already plugged in at the time of the bootup, it shows up in the cmos boot sequence section, if not, it doesn't
<donniezazen> rypervenche: Basically, I need the machine for Android development. I also use the machine for personal purposes and for that reason updated software is preference. If the LTS version carries a bug than that doesn't get fixed as version upgrades aren't allowed.
<kro2488> ill restart the computer again but i doubt it does anything bpromt
<kro2488> bprompt
<kro2488> do i want launch csm enabled or disabled?
<kro2488> fast boot is disabled
<Artemis3> use all legacy modes you find in bios, no fast boot either
<bprompt> kro2488:    bear in mind that if legacy CSM is not enabled in cmos, it may not do a usb-bootup, I've seen that in Toshiba's
<moniess> Hi guys i need some help
<NegativeFlare> !ask | moniess
<ubottu> moniess: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kro2488> i dont see "legacy" csm
<bprompt> kro2488:    or CSM something, check boot section
<bprompt> it  might be called a bit differently
<kro2488> ok i found the usb configuration menu its in a different spot than boot order
<moniess> How can I keep on Cairo-Dock after shutdown the computer and when I turn it on to be still running ?
<kro2488> legacy is enabled
<NegativeFlare> moniess: Look in the settings, there's probably something about startup. I know there is in XFCE4
<bprompt> kro2488:     i assume this -> http://i.imgur.com/iJxnmqf.jpg  <- isn't your screen, right?
<moniess> okay cause i searched and i couldnt find it . Thanks !!!
<NegativeFlare> moniess: let me know if you need more help with it. I'm a little rusty with Unity.
<kro2488> bprompt: it was when i was trying to make a new usb boot path cuz teh old oen is gone
<sokoll> can you recursively assign a group to a directory and all subdirectories?
<lyze> sokoll:  -R parameter
<NegativeFlare> sokoll: chown -Rv user:group <directory>
<Artemis3> kro2488, can you get to the boot device menu? sometimes f11, or f10, or some other key, having the usb thumb plugged should show the device
<bprompt> sokoll:     chmod -R
<sokoll> NegativeFlare: -Rv?
<NegativeFlare> R for recursive
<kro2488> Artemis3 it doesnt show it on the boot device menu anymore
<NegativeFlare> v for verbose
<kro2488> i accidentally DELETED it
<sokoll> ah so it would show the sub directories I'm editing too?
<Artemis3> kro2488, no thats not possible, you just moved a setting or try plug to another port
<NegativeFlare> sokoll: I'm sorry, its a habit I have as a IT person, I always like seeing the verbose results.
<bprompt> kro2488:    ok.. give a shot of booting up with the usb-stick already plugged in, and check in the cmos/setup section to see if it shows up as a bootup option
<kro2488> Artemis3: OK ill tty a different usb port and yes bprompt: ill goo back to uefi with it plugged in
<kro2488> but it wont let me tell it to boot from it
<Artemis3> there is also an option in boot settings, "boot from usb", or "boot legacy", or "boot removable"
<Artemis3> hmm
<kro2488> .... i dont have that option anymore artemis its gone, i used to have it then i accidentally deleted it
<kro2488> its toast
<CptRageToaster> ?
<Artemis3> i also remember some bios show boot uefi usb AND boot legacy usb
<Artemis3> ie they show two entries for every device
<Toast> Now we just need to find butter.
<Blackbolt22> Warlock are you there
<Blackbolt22> Lol dang  can anyone else help me
<tripelb> lyze that black screen with highlights is awesome. I hope the howto do that is in the info that I have collected and saved (or in that blackbackground window of yours.) -- very cool.
<kro2488> sigh if i cant figure this out, whast is an easy way to just reinstall windows on my laptop it doesnt have cd drive btw
<lyze> tripelb: which blackscreen?
<Blackbolt22> My issue is my flash drive is read only and its being automounted as that
<Artemis3> kro2488, booting from the usb you can't boot from :3
<tripelb> lyze this one http://i.imgur.com/uM1FcMZ.png
<lyze> tripelb: ah :)
<tripelb> I had complained that when you use my nick I dont see a highlight.
<Artemis3> kro2488, whats the model of the thing?
<lyze> tripelb: tripelb yeah :)
<lyze> tripelb: i could send you a whole configuration of irssi
<BrunoM> kro2488 easiest way is usb
<lyze> tripelb: which has everything setup correctly and some usefull plugins installed :)
<tripelb> lyze may I pm you please?
<lyze> tripelb: yeah sure
<kro2488> Artemis: its an asus laptop X202E
<kro2488> also known as AR5B125
<lyze> tripelb: created a query with you
<Amm0n> kro2488, how did you delete the usb entry from your bios?
<kro2488> Ammon: accidentally hit delete key then yes
<BrunoM> kro2488 very very accidentally xD
<Amm0n> kro2488, in the bios?
<kro2488> yes in the bios
<Artemis3> kro2488, follow this http://www.linlap.com/asus_s202e
<BrunoM> lyze, i am curious about your irrsi setup actually, got screenshot ?
<kro2488> ehhh it wont work cuz i cant boot from usb now
<kro2488> fml
<lyze> BrunoM: http://i.imgur.com/uM1FcMZ.png
<lyze> BrunoM: just installed it today :)
<bprompt> kro2488:    ok.. give a shot of booting up with the usb-stick already plugged in, and check in the cmos/setup section to see if it shows up as a bootup option
<kro2488> bprompt:it doesnt i've tried every port
<kro2488> will only show windows boot option now
<kro2488> and its option one
<BrunoM> lyze do you use NotifyOSD support ?
<kro2488> before i had two options
<kro2488> windows, and usb/drive etc
<lyze> BrunoM: no whats this?
<Artemis3> kro2488, did you follow the guide?
<kro2488> ...
<BrunoM> lyze http://www.codealpha.net/215/script-irssi-ubuntu-notify-osd-notification-system/
<BrunoM> lyze shows popups using the ubuntu notification system, when you have a new mention
<lyze> BrunoM: oh do you know if it works with arch to?
<bprompt> kro2488:    after plugging it the usb-stick, and booting up, BEFORE going anywhere, did you try getting into setup > boot sequence? to see if the usb-stick shows up as an option there? as opposed to simply try to boot up the usb-stick
<lyze> BrunoM: using a manjaro currently because it works better with my setup
<kro2488> bpromt: the usb DOES NOT SHOW UP in boot options anymore
<OerHeks> kro2488, contact the vendor
<BrunoM> lyze I know of some modifications on the same file, like the second one in this post: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118208
<kro2488> bprompt: http://i.imgur.com/iJxnmqf.jpg
<bprompt> kro2488:   did you go into setup > boot sequence?  after booting up with the usb-stick plugged in
<Artemis3> kro2488, or try another stick, might have just died on you
<lyze> brodul: thanks :)
<bprompt> kro2488:    saw that, just wondering
<BrunoM> works awesome, since I use a dropdown terminal it's nice to be able to get notifications when you are "outside" your terminal.
<kro2488> artemis3:http://i.imgur.com/iJxnmqf.jpg
<kro2488> but yeah ill call them later in the week
<bprompt> kro2488:    just to be clear, you never deleted that option, is not an option from "setup" screens
<kro2488> bprompt:question
<BrunoM> lyze it's also possible to do so with remote connections, if for example you are connected to a server over ssh or something, but that would require modification of the plugin as well, and I havent got those.
<kro2488> is there a way to force it to boot usb from the command prompt?
<kro2488> if its not really totally gone as an option
<kro2488> but i think it is
<lyze> BrunoM: yeah ok thats no use for me but thanks for the info :)
<BrunoM> kro2488 it's not really gone, you cannot delete that ;)
<BrunoM> kro2488 try pressing f8 or f11 or f12 during boot time.,
<kro2488> brunom: so just deleted the way to access it?
<bprompt> kro2488:      sorta chcken and egg issue, in order to do that, you'd need a command prompt firstly, and for that, you'd need to be booted in already
<kro2488> i can get to windows fine
<BrunoM> kro2488 I always just bash all of these keys after each other when booting.
<Artemis3> nah
<kro2488> i can also boot to command prompt
<lyze> does anybody know if i can restore a closed file from geany?!
<lyze> accidentaly closed the file but i didnt save
<bprompt> lyze:     a closed file?   as in a buffer you didn't save?
<Artemis3> boot prompt menu changes its not even funny, how come manufacturers don't settle with one, almost everyone uses f12 for lan boot
<BrunoM> lyze once it's out the buffer, it's gone.
<lyze> bprompt: yeah a closed file. not in the buffer anymore
<kro2488> in my windows 8 artemis
<kro2488> you have to go into windows first
<kro2488> then go to advanced startup options
<kro2488> i dont mash keys from the begining
<kro2488> but you get to the same spot
<kro2488> just have to restart first
<Artemis3> kro2488, that only works with fast boot
<lyze> BrunoM:  :(
<kro2488> fast boot is disabled
<kro2488> it works either way
<lyze> BrunoM: also do i need to edit the file (excluding the path from the image)?
<kro2488> you dont have a message flash up that say ssomething like
<kro2488> press f whatever for bios
<kro2488> like on my desktop i do
<kro2488> its f12
<kro2488> not on the laptop
<Artemis3> kro2488, but, its possible to override windows idiocy removing the battery, i have done it before, but you should not :3
<kro2488> whoa whoa, battery?
<kro2488> why are we talking about batteries now
<Artemis3> kro2488, its a matter of forcing windows shutdown, it loves to hibernate and such
<Artemis3> kro2488, probably unrelated to your case
<kro2488> yea well im never going back to windows
<bprompt> lyze:    I don't see any autosave option in "preferences" in geany, thus I'd say, nope
<kro2488> i love linux so far
<lyze> bprompt: ok that sucks but thanks
<kro2488> ill either just buy a cheap new  laptop or something and make sure im careful in bios next time
<kro2488> ubuntu on desktop been that way for a few weeks now
<kro2488> im learning
<Amm0n> kro2488, did you try to load cmos defaults in bios?
<kro2488> what other distros are good?
<Artemis3> kro2488, see if you have fastboot, and you are in windows and try to shutdown, it kinda hibernates instead and there is a fast boot when the pc is turned on, bypassing the chance to enter bios. In that case you have to use that windows method, enter bios and disable those things
<bprompt> kro2488:     what's your machine make and model?
<BrunoM> lyze I think you are good to go with the code from the second post, BUT maybe it's better to go with the following: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/irssi-libnotify-git/
<kro2488> faast boot is disabled artemis
<kro2488> im looking at it
<Artemis3> kro2488, safe boot?
<Artemis3> trusted security whatever boot?
<BrunoM> lyze I have not used it since ages, I went back to hex
<lyze> BrunoM: oh theres a aur for this thanks :)
<kro2488> so boot in safe mode?
<Artemis3> no
<kro2488> i see nothing about safe boot
<lyze> BrunoM: i went from hex to irssi because i want to try some console programs :) starting to like those ^^
<Artemis3> guide says, enter security and disable safe boot, point 4 of the guide i gave you
<BrunoM> irssi is actually very fine, but I was using it over SSH, kinda limited the fun for me.
<Artemis3> http://www.linlap.com/asus_s202e
<kro2488> i dont have the same options man
<kro2488> pressing escape does nothing
<bprompt> kro2488:     what's your machine make and model?
<daudi> Hi, I could do with some help, perhaps pointers to where to start. I was upgrading my laptop from 14.04 to 14.10, got called away and while I was away my laptop suspended part way through the upgrade. I've got a partial 14.10 system, but screen drivers are not working and wifi is not working. I've booted from a 14.10 livecd fine so I know that 14.10 should work. As I can't get wifi working is there anyway I can complete the up
<daudi> grade using the livecd? Or am I going to have to wipe the system and do a fresh install?
<Artemis3> oh its x202e nvm then
<kro2488> bprompt: asus model number AR5B125
<kro2488> looking on back
<kro2488> also see
<kro2488> q200 e in top left sticker lol
<Amm0n> AR5B125 is your wlan chipset
<Artemis3> kro2488, don't you have another stick to try with anyway?
<kro2488> no
<Artemis3> kro2488, what if the thing just died?
<kro2488> but hey im looking on unetbootin
<kro2488> it works i plugged it into my desktop running linux now
<kro2488> it recognizes the files on it etc
<kro2488> uhh
<Artemis3> kro2488, ok.
<BrunoM> guys, have fun fixing stuff, im out. be back in about 20 hours. cya!
<kro2488> what is a netinstall of a distro?
<BrunoM> kro2488 smallest installation starter available, will download all the required packages over your active internet connection during installation.
<BrunoM> note that you will NOT have a working linux distro available for booting from the usb.
<Artemis3> kro2488, you set up a server and boot from that, not exactly noob friendly :3 but awesome if you set it up
<BrunoM> having that said, ciaoo
<kro2488> well can i use that to install linux on my windows laptop?
<Amm0n> kro2488, http://askubuntu.com/questions/298074/trying-to-boot-from-usb-on-asus-q200e-bhi3t45-just-brings-me-to-grub-menu
<Basketball> i have a laptop hooked up to a vga monitor how can i set both to a resolution of 1024*768 from the terminal
<kro2488> ammon:yup thats why i wsa trying to do
<kro2488> then i went back in there to mess with other settings
<kro2488> cuz it didnt work
<kro2488> then accidentally deleted that option
<Artemis3> secure boot is mentioned
<Artemis3> get that DISABLED
<Amm0n> tried the solution of the answer?
<bekks> And disable fast boot as well.
<kro2488> yes
<Enkidu_ak> Is there an alternate 14.10 image that comes with fdisk rather than partman?
<kro2488> both are disabled
<kro2488> you guys arent getting it
<kro2488> lol
<Finetundra> hello everyone, I'm having a very slow internet connection on an hp pavilion p6537c. would anyone happen to have any experience with this?
<kro2488> i fucked up royally
<kro2488> and no have only one singular boot option
<Artemis3> kro2488, then change the boot order in the bios
<kro2488> i cant anymore
<kro2488> i only have ONE BOOT OPTION
<kro2488> lol
<Surkow|laptop> hi guys, any apache virtualhost experts around? I set up a server as usual, setting up my virtualhosts like normal. But on a newly installed ubuntu 14.04 server I can't stop the default.conf from being loaded. Even after removing it from sites-enabled, disablingit via a2dissite and eventually removing any trace from the default configuration - it's still being loaded. Naturaly, I restarted the service and even rebooted.
<Artemis3> then screen shot all your bios settings, get a nice imgur album.
<bekks> kro2488: Did you try to tell what you have done, in detail, before losing other boot options?
<kro2488> i hit the delete key then accidentally hit yes
<kro2488> not complicated story to tell
<Artemis3> bwahaha
<Artemis3> that does nothing
<bprompt> hmm
<kro2488> no... it does
<kro2488> you can delete them
<mshadle> can someone help me get some scsi (technically SAS) devices to be visible as devices? dmesg shows them being found. but i can't figure out how to find them in /dev  - http://pastebin.com/S2jXdPir
<Artemis3> reset bios to factory defaults
<bprompt> hit the delete key in "setup" screen,  oddly enough since I've never seen a "setup/cmos" screen with such option
<kro2488> factory defaults are the same
<kro2488> i told it to do that
<kro2488> its werid
<kro2488> weird
<YamSok> yea
<Artemis3> turn off, remove battery, plug stick, enter bios
<Artemis3> yeah leave the battery away
<kro2488> i also tried resetting my entire os to factory but it didnt help anything either
<kro2488> lol
<kro2488> no im just goign to go get a new laptop or call asus
<kro2488> anyways im out for now
<Artemis3> take it to a LUG
<kro2488> would best buy geek squad be able to fi xit?
<bekks> Or to some computer store :)
<Artemis3> kro2488, linux users are much better
<bekks> Ask them, how we do know?
<Amm0n> kro2488, the image you uploaded says cms is disabled, tried to enable it?
<bprompt> kro2488:    doesn't it have a "recovery partition" ?
<Artemis3> that bios might have the press fwhatever to restore thing
<h2c4k7e8r> i
<qwerty> prpl
<Enkidu_ak> I am attempting to create an md device to use as /. Normally I would create the partitions using fdisk and then use mdadm to create the device. Fdisk doesn't seem to be included on the Ubuntu Server 14.10 installation CD and partman has different ideas of how to go about this process. Sadly the raid configuration menu attached to parted is less than helpful. It appears to make the md device, but when I check the actual md config using md -Esv, those s
<Enkidu_ak> ettings are not the ones that I chose.
<Enkidu_ak> I would like to do this manually. If fdisk isn't available, then can I force partman to behave more like fdisk and do what I tell it to rather than try to guide me through a process?
<bprompt> Enkidu_ak:     I'm thinking you could make a Ubuntu Server bootable usb with persistent storage, and install fdisk from there, once booted in a liveusb session, do a quick sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install fdisk;  <-- and that would include it, and keep it after bootup, in the persistent area
<Enkidu_ak> bprompt, Currently it is a bootable usb with persistent storage, but apt is not in the path.
<OerHeks> ubuntu server has no live mode
<bprompt> chucks
<bprompt> Enkidu_ak:   ok... using a hdd installation of the Ubuntu Server then... what I'd do is ... maybe if you do a  -> sudo apt-get install -d fdisk;    so it downloads the .deb files, then fetch them from  /var/cache/apt/archives and install it manually in the livession with -> dpkg -i
<_JuJuBee> Does ubuntu log dhcp addresses I have received over time?
<bekks> _JuJuBee: No.
<Enkidu_ak> bprompt, There isn't really a livesession and dpkg isn't available either.
<krystyna> hi everyone!
<_JuJuBee> bekks: thanks
<Webflashing> heya everyone. How the HECK can I make it to remove that white bar on every window? Only native ones like Nautilus and Tweak Tool are black like the theme suposedly makes, but not the others. And that 1px border on every window too.. http://i.imgur.com/TSBar0r.jpg
<Enkidu_ak> bprompt, Apparently the installer wants to to ride the track
<Webflashing> As you can see, Teamviewer, Empathy and Sublime dont respect this
<Webflashing> And they have a white menu on top
<bprompt> Enkidu_ak:   ... .... dunno that one...then, haven't used partman myself
<Enkidu_ak> bprompt, I'm going to see if I can find the man page. Maybe there is a 'do as I say' flag or something
<spaceindaver> Hi all, has anyone tried using nvidia-340 drivers with nvidia-prime or bumblebee and primus on Ubuntu 14.10. Unity crashes when I use it, usually when closing the application. Anyone else seeing this behaviour?
<Bashing-om> Enkidu_ak: Just joined, but, does this help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive . That is the guide I use for manual partitioning .
<Enkidu_ak> Bashing-om, Sadly it does not. Even that guide references fdisk. Why partman would be used exclusively in the installer when even the guides give instructions based on fdisk is beyond me.
<Bashing-om> Enkidu_ak: :( ,, Do not know partman, and can not say ...
<Enkidu_ak> bprompt, Actually, you might have had a solution, just backwards. I'm going to try using a desktop livecd and then installing the server software from there. I can also install mdadm and fdisk from there.
<Webflashing> Does anyone know how to theme those shitty white bars on top of apps? http://i.imgur.com/TSBar0r.jpg
<Webflashing> As you can see on the Tweak window, I already changed the gtk3 theme but nothing.
<bprompt> Enkidu_ak:    hmmm that may work.. yes
<Webflashing> Only native windows as nautilus change, not the ones like sublime, teamviewer and others
<umbra_purus> hey. Where can i get a version of linux, ubuntu, in a terminal mode window? Kinda like without window manager and no GE?
<umbra_purus> or the version you reccomend?
<umbra_purus> hey. Where can i get a version of linux, ubuntu, in a terminal mode window? Kinda like without window manager and no GE?
<Bashing-om> !minimal | umbra_purus Start here
<ubottu> umbra_purus Start here: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Webflashing> rood
<umbra_purus> THanks
<Bashing-om> umbra_purus: There is a learning curve in building from 'minimal' .
<CarlFK> trying to setup a drive to replace my current sda. new drive is currently sdc.  / and /boot and /etc is on sdb.  how do I install grub on sdc so that when it becomes sda and I boot from it 'everything works!' ?
<karl1969> hellooooo
<lyze> CarlFK: if i am not wrong a simple update-grub should be enoguh from a live cd
<rypervenche> CarlFK: Are you looking to make an exact copy?
<karl1969> how can I change the default windowing system ubuntu boots into?
<CarlFK> rypervenche: kinda.  old drive is failing.  I used ddrescue to copy to the new drive, but when I boot I get "no filesystem found" grub >
<karl1969> I chose recovery console, and now it only boots there
<rypervenche> CarlFK: Did you copy the raw device or just a partition?
<CarlFK> rypervenche: raw.  i does boot grub, just doesn't find /boot on sdb1 I guess
<rypervenche> CarlFK: I would chroot into it and rebuild your initramfs and update your grub config.
<CarlFK> rypervenche: what?
<jpds> donniezazen: Not having to upgrade every 9 months?
<rypervenche> CarlFK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<rypervenche> CarlFK: I would reinstall Grub to the disk, update your initramfs with "update-initramfs -u -k all" and then update grub with "update-grub"
<rypervenche> CarlFK: reinstalling grub would be "grub-install /dev/sda" if /dev/sda is the drive with your /boot on it.
<karl1969> hello
<karl1969> how can I make kde the default from a console?
<lyze> karl1969: from the first ubuntuforum post i found: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<lyze> there you can select which thing you want to use
<karl1969> lyze , thanks, ill try
<lyze> karl1969, oh i guess its sudo "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" now but you need to test it ;)
<CarlFK> rypervenche:  /boot is on sdb1.   my box boots from sda.   how  will that know to look at sdb1?
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: Chrooting into your new install is critical, without that update-initramfs, update-grub, and grub-install will all assume that the configuration you're trying to setup is the one you're currently booted into.
<rypervenche> CarlFK: You will have to have /boot mounted correctly, and you may need to update your /etc/fstab as well so that everything is properly mounted as well.
<CarlFK> Im not sure I have a live anything handy.  was hoping to use the installed OS to setup the new drive, then swap drives.
<lyze> karl1969: but i keep my mouth shut from now on. can't focus anymore so good luck furtheron :)
<nguyen> Hi guys, I'm trying to install Play on Linux but i get the following warning, when i attempt to install. "Nvidia opencl driver and icd loader must be removed", I found a solution on this site, however I dont really want to blindly follow it. Could you guys explain what exactly the solution suggested on this site is doing? http://askubuntu.com/quest
<nguyen> ions/449507/nvidia-libopencl1-331-has-to-be-removed-before-installing-wine?rq=1
<Ben64> nguyen: maybe try wine instead of play on linux?
<lyze> Ben64: playonlinux is a simple wine management software
<Ben64> lyze: right, it adds a layer of unnecessary to wine
<nguyen> Ben42_: Wine produces the same message I believe, the person who posted on the site was trying to install WINE, and got the same error.
<lyze> Ben64: well its quite nice when you have problems applying patches to wine or installing software under wine correctly
<Ben64> i'd suggest using the ppa here for wine https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<jhutchins> nguyen: Is this playonlinux from ubuntu or from somewhere else?
<nguyen> jhutchins: Correct, I am currently running Ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> lyze: except you don't get any support for it, the ppa i listed you can get support from #winehq
<lyze> Ben64: #playonlinux + forums?
<clouddig> I have a server that's running polipo proxy and should be listening on port 8123, but when I try to access it, the traffic is somehow intercepted by an external proxy system. How can that happen? Is that something in iptables or DNS?
<nguyen> Ben42_: Are you suggesting wine, because you feel that the solution provided by the site is not safe?
<Ben64> nguyen: i'm suggesting it because its the actual thing that does the work, and i'm suggesting the PPA because it gets all the development
<nguyen> Ben42_: Okay, I will use your solution and try to install the game.
<nguyen> Ben42_: Thank you
<Ben64> what game btw
<d4mnb0b> jemand eine idee wie ich den notifycation - ballon oben rechts löschen kann?
<lyze> !de | d4mnb0b
<ubottu> d4mnb0b: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nguyen> Ben42_: its called league of legends >.>
<d4mnb0b> sry about :-)
<lyze> no problem :)
<lyze> nguyen: ^^
<nguyen> lyze: you play x3?
<Ben64> nguyen: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31794
<lyze> nguyen: i played. but currently i mostly like to watch other playing (e.g. tournaments...) but lets talk in #ubuntu-offtopic or via pm
<fabianokock> Hello
<fabianokock> oi
<lyze> ohai fabianokock
<mpthrapp> What a good disk profiler for Linux? I was using windirstat on Windows.
<fabianokock> oi
<fabianokock> Como se uso isso aqui, alguém pode me ajudar?
<lyze> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nguyen> Ben42_: When i try to install wine, I get the same warning
<bekks> Someone should fix that factoid, since it will not work for lightdm.
<Amm0n> mpthrapp, profiling like disk usage, size of directorys?
<mpthrapp> Amm0n: Size, sorry should have been more clear.
<Amm0n> try ncdu
<CyberGabber> mpthrapp: Maybe 'Baobab' , A graphical tool to analyze disk usage. does enough for you?
<mpthrapp> Also should've gone to windirstat's page. They have a linux port.
<mpthrapp> kdirstat
<bekks> "du" :)
<mpthrapp> Also, is there a way to only search one specific PPA with apt?
<umbra_purus> is ubuntu arch based?
<Ben64> umbra_purus: debian
<umbra_purus> oh ok
<umbra_purus> thanks
<user9> help
<Bashing-om> !ask | user9
<ubottu> user9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Amm0n> mpthrapp, i don't think apt can do that but there are other ways
<user9> newbie, how do i join a group/room
<Bashing-om> user9: in the status window type /join #<some_channel> .
<user9> thank you
<Bashing-om> user9: :) here to help
<umbra_purus> can someone help me? I'm trying to install bspwm but i ran into a problem
<k1l> !paste | umbra_purus you know that details and errors matter
<ubottu> umbra_purus you know that details and errors matter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<umbra_purus> I'm following instructions in this tutorial https://github.com/windelicato/dotfiles/wiki/bspwm-for-dummies
<umbra_purus> but I can't proceed in "Configuration" i have no .config folder -.-
<ts65> Salve...
<umbra_purus> Anyone?
<k1l> umbra_purus: no .config folder in your home folder?
<k1l> umbra_purus: can yout show the output of "ls -al ~/.config"
<umbra_purus> yes just a second
<umbra_purus> nop there's no .config in my home folder. is it because I'm running server instead of another version?
<k1l> yes. just make that folder then
<krux> yeah i was just going to say just make the folder
<Basketball> can i use beats control talk
<umbra_purus> k1l: quick tip: what is the best version of the minimal ubuntu to mess around?
<k1l> umbra_purus: ?
<umbra_purus> Without no windows manager no GE.. Just the basics
<k1l> !minimal | umbra_purus
<ubottu> umbra_purus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lyze> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tripelb> 2 questions in one. How do I boot up with no gui? I suppose I have to edit the grub. I suppose I should really learn every step of what the grub does. Where can I do that? //AND-OR\\ How can I close the GUI
<umbra_purus> How can I make a folder .config?
<k1l> umbra_purus: use "mkdir"
<krux> mkdir ~/.config ?
<tc0nn> mkdir .config   ?
<umbra_purus> when i create .config folder and see the folders and files with ls it just shows config?!?!
<Ben64> !text | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<tc0nn> use ls -la
<tripelb> Ben64:  excellent
<tripelb> umbra_purus:  about the ls command -a is all and -l is long and -al is both of them.
<umbra_purus> tripelb yeah thanks :D
<k1l> tripelb: if you stop the lightdm the gui will be closed
<krux> ctrl + alt + f1 -- login -- sudo service lightdm stop -- then append text << like ubottu showed you
<lyze> good night all :)
<tripelb> krux copy
<Bashing-om> tripelb: To always boot to terminal edit ' /etc/default/grub ' to make this line - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" .
<krux> ^^
<tripelb> Bashing-om:  thanks. now I pause to read the suggestions through and understand them.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Reading is good .
<edenist> hey
<umbra_purus> copy in linux is cp right?
<edenist> yes
<krux> is that why you said copy ? :P
<krux> :P
<edenist> is anyone else getting massive dependency issues after installing HWE in 14.04.2?
<krux> hehe sorry
<umbra_purus> what krux? didnt get it? i'm focus on another thing
<Blackbolt22-> Hello all I would like some help with this problem: I have a live USB that I made from an iso and I boot Ubuntu into it..  Every drive that is part of the flash USB is readonly and nothing I've tried so far has fixed it
<krux> oh never mind it was tripelb who said copy :)
<Blackbolt22-> I have the laptop here booted on flash and ready to work with someone
<umbra_purus> can't i use cp to create a folder as I define it in the destination?
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt22-: How are you tring to access the directories on the USB drive ? via termional or from the file manager ?
<Ben64> umbra_purus: a destination has to exist
<k1l> umbra_purus: use mkdir. easy one
<Lezzy111> I have a problem with my Lubuntu 14.10 mouse curser - it is displayed doubled after I drag and drop icons on desktop! could need some help, please...
<Blackbolt22-> Bash  I can access files from anywhere
<Blackbolt22-> Terminal or file manager
<Ben42_> Blackbolt22-: what is your question?
<Blackbolt22-> How do I fix it lol
<Ben42_> Blackbolt22-: fix what?/
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt22-: So the only problem is 'writting' to the device ? -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit . and pass the resulting URL back here, we will look at the result to see the file system type, then look at mount options .
<Blackbolt22-> My internal drive for the laptop works correctly..RW.  I can make a ram disk and same....
<Blackbolt22-> But my flash drive will not let me write at all
<Blackbolt22-> I boot the same drive to windows I can write and delete just fine and properly eject it as well
<Lezzy111>  How do I upgrade from Lubuntu 14.10 to absolute newest Lubuntu 15.04 ?
<delinquentme> looking for command line util to list all headers at a given url?
<Blackbolt22-> I just put in another flash drive..  About to see what can be done
<Blackbolt22-> Works fine...
<Blackbolt22-> I noticed the owner of that drive is 'me'  and owner of my flash drives is root
<streulma> hello, can I use the Modern.IE VM's for other programs too ?
<Blackbolt22-> That said my ramdisk is owner root
<bekks> How is that related to Ubuntu?
<Blackbolt22-> And I can write fine to it..
<Jpmh> delinquentme: not quite one line, but:  telnet domain 80; HEAD /pathAtTheDomain HTTP/1.0;host: domain;blank line - where the ; represent new lines, will get you the headers
<streulma> bekks: running Windows in Ubuntu :)
<bekks> streulma: Whatever you are using in those Windows VM isnt related to Ubuntu :)
<delinquentme> Jpmh, curl -I <domian>
<Blackbolt22-> When I click my flash drive it tells me its already mounted at /media/ubuntu/dexxxxxx
<Lezzy111> ?? How do I upgrade from Lubuntu 14.10 to absolute newest Lubuntu 15.04  ?? anyone can help me?
<umbra_purus> isn't there a fastest way to create folder within folder within folder and so on
<rww> !upgrade | Lezzy111
<ubottu> Lezzy111: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<umbra_purus> isn't there a fastest way to create folder within folder within folder and so on
<umbra_purus> ?
<rww> umbra_purus: At the command-line? mkdir -p foo/bar/baz will make all three folders as needed
<k1l> umbra_purus: mkdir .this/are/all/new/folders
<rww> that ^ won't work
<umbra_purus> why?
<rww> needs more -p
<gr33n7007h> mkdir-p
<k1l> -p is needed, indeed
<umbra_purus> okay thanks
<Enkidu_ak> Bashing-om, So far, so good. the desktop livesession has fdisk and I was able to configure the raids without issue after installing mdadm. Sad that the server installation image doesn't have fdisk
<Dani44> ciao
<Dani44> !list
<ubottu> Dani44: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pavlos> !it | Dani44
<ubottu> Dani44: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ploper> hi there
<Lezzy111> ok, I got a solution: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vivid-vervet-15-04-allgemeine-diskussion-zur-e/ (german)
<ploper> do you know how to start samba deamon after the network? I can find smb.service...
<k1l> Lezzy111: use any updater with the -d switch for development version
<pavlos> ploper, sudo service smb restart
<vook> what's the trick to restarting networking in 14.04 LTS? (getting it to re-read /etc/network/interfaces) the /etc/init.d/networking script does nothing, nor does service networking restart ,etc.
<ploper> pavlos: I know but this samba loading fail cause an infinit loop on startup on my computer
<pavlos> ploper, I tried on my system, 14.04, sudo service samba status
<pavlos> ploper, if you made changes to smb.conf, test them with testparm
<ploper> pavlos: thanks for the advice I will dig on smb.conf carefully ;)
<Blackbolt22-> Can anyone help me with my issue
<pavlos> ploper, I tried sudo service smbd restart ... that gave me new pid ... do the same for nmbd
<Bashing-om> Enkidu_ak: I was no aware the the server dition did not include 'fdisk' by default . But it is great that ypu are making progress.
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt22-: Scroll back to my request .. and I will try to help when I see those results .
<ploper> pavlos: when the computer start smbd is running, the problem is sometimes the init process fail in an infinit loop whem smbd fail
<pavlos> ploper, hmm, sounds weird ... check your logs
<ploper> yes thats sound wreid to me too
<pavlos> I'm running samba -V ... 4.1.6
<ploper> Version 4.1.6-Ubuntu
<umbra_purus> what will this do "chmod +x"
<umbra_purus> ?
<umbra_purus> give permission to execute?
<k1l> yes
<umbra_purus> how can i check the permissions of which folder or file? ls what?
<k1l> ls -l, ls -al if its a hidden file/folder
<umbra_purus> nice. thanks
<Ben64> umbra_purus: did you know you can look at the manual of pretty much any command by doing "man <command>"
<umbra_purus> yes I know Ben64 but I couldn't find the +x in chmod man
<Agent_Smith1> is there an equivalent for ubuntu like visual studio wherein you can edit asp code and view the files as they would appear on the server
<bekks> Agent_Smith1: No, because you need an IIS for ASP.
<RaMcHiPTech> Yay just got my PEI.  Now to figure out how to install it
<umbra_purus> I'm not trying to anoy anyone but asking the primitives questions but I have like 2 or 3h of terminal working so I'm still trying to sync in everything as I go along
<Ben64> umbra_purus: it definitely tells you about ls, which you asked about a couple times already
<pavlos> umbra_purus, it is actually, man chmod as Ben64 wrote.
<k1l> umbra_purus: no issue with asking questions. we just want to show people to solve issues on their own in the future so we dont park all users in here :)
<odsent_> any free node channels about assembly language?
<odsent_> i want to learn NASM but i can't find a good tutorial
<k1l> !alis | odsent_
<ubottu> odsent_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<umbra_purus> Ben64 Like I said, I'm not trying to anoy anyone but just to simply asking you guys to remind me of things that I know but can't quite remember sometimes because I'm still a newbie. Sorry if I've offended anyone. Thanks k1l
<odsent_> all those MOVS and PUSHs look so cryptic to me
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt22-: ?? problem with understanding 'pastebinit' >.
<AliG1000> I am trying to install something called "open transit indicators" from git.  It seems to be OK until I get this message "Can't fetch local revision (neither .svn nor .git found)"  Any idea what this coule mean.  Is it just a bad file path?
<Blackbolt22-> No I'm driving again and got disconnect so idk what you said
<Blackbolt22-> I been in this channel all day asking the exact same questions and sent pics and all no one can fig it out
<Blackbolt22-> About to be back by laptop..
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt22-: OK .  -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit . and pass the resulting URL back here, we
<Bashing-om>                     will look at the result to see the file system type, then look at mount options .
<Blackbolt22-> Alright
<Blackbolt22-> Let me get it on the net cuz I'm by a friend and on mobile net here on my phone
<Ben64> Blackbolt22-: maybe come back when you have more time and not driving a vehicle???
<Blackbolt22-> Stop assuming I'm a passenger and I'm back by the laptop
<umbra_purus> in nano how can i go to a specific line? imagine i wanna go to line 84?
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt22-: OK, we want that 'pastebin' output with the USB device in question plugged in .
<Ben64> Blackbolt22-: you literally said "I'm driving"
<Blackbolt22-> OK I have to get it going give me a bit..
<abdo> bbb
<abdo> jmlk;l:pppùm
<abdo> mùm
<abdo> m
<abdo> m
<abdo> m
<abdo> m
<abdo> m
<deblab> Hey :-)
<umbra_purus> in nano how can i go to a specific line? imagine i wanna go to line 84?
<k1l> alt+g
<pavlos> umbra_purus, man nano ... it shows you there is a +LINE flag so try nano +84 <yourfile>
<MichaelHabib1> hi, im writing a .sh script and I need it to open the default terminal and run the script in that window .. is that possible ?
<deblab> Quick question. I'm having a fairly new computer with 8gb's of ram. for some reason, ubuntu (64-bit) only recognizes 3.7gb of ram, and almost maxing out.
<deblab> Anybody know a soloution for this?
<alchemistswl> sudo rm -rf /var/www/
<MichaelHabib1> I searched the net and cant seem to find a "good" way to do it ..
<alchemistswl> ; sudo echo Beer! >> /var/www/index.html
<k1l> alchemistswl: dont make such "jokes" in here
<vook> deblab: you probably aren't installing a 64 bit version
<MichaelHabib1> deblab: faulty ram ?  I throw away one few days ago
<alchemistswl> k1l why? a little joke goes along everywhere?
<deblab> UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux, Ram is OK, bios recognizes them. :)
<k1l> alchemistswl: that is malicous, and not a joke. this is a beginners channel.
<Bashing-om> deblab: Sure it is a 64 bit install ? as 32 bit install only recognixes up to 4 Gigs . check -> uname -a <- to show the version/kernel .
<vook> MichaelHabib1: various terminals can handle this in different ways.
<pavlos> deblab, lshw -c memory will shows you what banks are seen
<deblab> Bashing-om: UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alchemistswl> Erm, it's the internet, so don't trust anything you don't know a bit of. Secondly if you are setting up a server and don't know your stuff it's probably a bad idea. But I give you the points for it being malicious :).
<MichaelHabib1> vook: is there a basic version for all *buntu based distros ?
<deblab> Seems like 64bit
<vook> MichaelHabib1: look at the man page for the terminal.
<Bashing-om> deblab: Yepper that be 64 bit .
<arcsky> how can i send syslog messages to an external syslog server? i get no success with the crappy rsyslog
<deblab> Bashing-om: Crap. Would be lovely if that's was the problem.
<Blackbolt> ok im on the laptop on freenode webchat..
<MichaelHabib1> vook: No manual entry for terminal
<vook> MichaelHabib1: but I know mate-terminal and gnome-terminal can do this with '-e'
<k1l> deblab: can you pastebin a "free -m" and "lshw -c memory"
<Blackbolt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577405/
<MichaelHabib1> vook: but is there a cross-DE way of doing this ?
<deblab> k1l:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<deblab> Mem:          3837       3736        100          7          1        195
<deblab> -/+ buffers/cache:       3539        297
<deblab> Swap:         8137       2045       6092
<k1l> !paste | deblab
<ubottu> deblab: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> deblab: Does the system see the ram ?  < pavlos> deblab, lshw -c memory will shows you what banks are seen .
<vook> MichaelHabib1: it isn't called "terminal", it's whatever terminal you are using. xterm is available on most systems - yes, this can be done.
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: look'n ar your
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577405/ .
#ubuntu 2015-03-11
<Blackbolt> sdb1 and sdc1 is the drive.. it's a 2 part flash drive with 2 drives in one
<deblab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577425/ <-- lshw and free
<deblab> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577425/ <-- lshw and free
<Blackbolt> they are both formatted as fat32
<Blackbolt> i also boot off of this flashdrive...sdc1 contains the live usb files
<deblab> Seems weird, it does recognize 2x2 and 1x4
<Blackbolt> and i use sdb1 as storage for w/e i need to save..
<k1l> deblab: what kernel exactly?
<deblab> k1l: 3.16.0-31-generic <-- Is that what you are asking for? :)
<k1l> yep
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: I know nothing about such an arrangment .. I too must then bow out, as I can not imagine one hard drive seen as 2 separate devices .
<Blackbolt> don't worry about that it's really irrelevant.. it all has worked for a long time think of it as 2 actual drives
<k1l> deblab: hmmm.
<Blackbolt> it's not one hard drive seen as 2
<Blackbolt> it's two on one flash
<Blackbolt> seperate devices
<k1l> deblab: is it because the bank2 (which is the 3rd bank) is empty?
<pavlos> deblab, bank 2 is empty
<Blackbolt> lets focus on sdb1 because this is the one i need write operations on
<deblab> k1l: I only use 3 slots (2x2gb and 1x4gb), so my guess is that it would be empty? :)
<tripelb> My guucrashed and i DEARLY want to save the gedit file I was working on, with helpful advice copied from #ubuntu. IS THIS EVeN POSSIBLE ti
<k1l> deblab: maybe the order matters? can you try with setting the 4gb into bank2 instead of bank3?
<pavlos> deblab, can you re-arrange the memory sticks?
<deblab> k1l and pavlos: absolutely! Worth a try! Thx guys.
<tripelb> I am on my phone now.
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: Well, we can look and see .. what returns -> ls -al /media/<username>/, we can look at the access rights to a Windows' file system, see what we can do .
<Blackbolt> i did a mount command and the drive is mounted as rw
<Blackbolt> ok Bashing-om want me to pastebin that?
<tripelb> Hi Bashing-om what you told me did not get saved. Wait now I remember ot might be logged. But it would be interesting to know if a command could be aent from terminal to a text edit program.
<Blackbolt> it looks like the folder that points to the drive is DEXXXX-XXX, and its ROOT only
<Blackbolt> drwxr-xr-x   7 root   root    4096 Jan  1  1970 DE9D-7998
<gr33n7007h> MichaelHabib1: what terminal you using?
<Blackbolt> and the mount command says the drive is written as rw
<Blackbolt> mounted as*
<MichaelHabib1> gr33n7007h: right now its terminator , but what i'm trying to do is create a script to run using the default CLI without setting which one
<Blackbolt> seems i need to just chown to set ubuntu (the account im on) to be able to rw the folder..
<MichaelHabib1> gr33n7007h: so the scripts will run on different DE without having to change the code
<deblab> k1l: well - it's better! 5.7! :-P
<gr33n7007h> MichaelHabib1: that's going to be tricky as they've got different parameters
<Ullarah> Does anybody know if using a FUSE filesystem to connect to google drive is against their TOC?
<gr33n7007h> MichaelHabib1: probably `xterm -hold -e "sh yourscript.sh"`
<pavlos> deblab, I think bank0 is closest to the cpu ... set them as 4GB, 2, and 2 with bank3 empty
<pavlos> deblab, on the motherboard
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: Yes, please pastbinit -> ls -al /media/<username> so I see the path the the device we are talking about .
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Are you in reference to changing grub file ? for the change to propogate, one must issue -> sudo update grub <- . I should have told you so at that time .
<Blackbolt> i did ccopy and paste the relevant line here Bashing-om
<Blackbolt> the internet is EXTREMELY slow here so pastebinit is still waiting lol
<sine0> I heard that ubuntu package manager search had some data link to amazon, is this still the case
<Blackbolt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577471/
<Blackbolt> DE9D is the one in question here..
<RaMcHiPTech> woooohoooo first PEI treated build plate!
<RaMcHiPTech> I have enough for 4 plates total
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577471/ .
<Blackbolt> Bashing-om it's crazy because since it's a live usb mounted on this read only flash(the other drive is read only too), I have to do sudo mkdir just to make a folder..
<RaMcHiPTech> PEI doesnt look much differnt.  Almost got it applied perfectly except the corners a bit...
<Blackbolt> Bashing-om: let me tell you more tell me when you're reading this..
<RaMcHiPTech> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6i13ramclxrc6uo/2015-03-10%2019.21.38.jpg?dl=0
<Blackbolt> Bashing-om: I've unmounted the drive, created a folder called TEST as /media/TEST, performed chown on it and then checked the properties and it said i owned it, etc...everything was great.. After I mounted /dev/sdb1 /media/TEST and every file has a padlock on it.. trying chown to TEST the same way resulted in operation not permitted
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: As you know, 'roor' owns the drive, "you" do not have authority to access the drive . This is the one " drwxr-xr-x   7 root   root    4096 Jan  1  1970 DE9D-7998 " ? Note that only root can write to it ( the w's) .
<Blackbolt> yep read what i said there :)
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: reading the ups .
<Blackbolt> changing permissions on the folders work until i mount to that folder
<Blackbolt> Bashing-om the real question is.. how do I mount the flash drive so that anyone can write to it.... it automounts the FOLDER it points to as read-only except for root
<AndroidHacker> guys i need a simple help.. i made a partition that mounts to ~/android_compile, put it in fstab to auto mount and chowned it. seems it doesnt last through reboots. any ideas?
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: TRY : sudo chmod -R 777 /media/DE9D-7998 . So that anybody and everybody has complete access to that device .
<Blackbolt> Bashing-om: still can't write to it...
<MrAristo> Any specific reason why one cannot open a 232MB image file on Ubuntu without crashing before RAM is even 3/4 used?
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: Sorry, should be -> sudo chown -R username:username /media/DE9D-7998 <- where 'username is your actual username .
<Blackbolt> Bashing-om: operation not permitted, which is what i've said several times lol
<Blackbolt> in fact it spammed my screen with every file ending in "operation not permitted"
<Blackbolt> and I'm definitely nnot typing it incorrectly... because I've been typing it for a while now hehe
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: Evidently we are trying to impose ubuntu file operations on a windows file system .. lemme do some out of pocket research, see what I can learn . ( I do not do Windows ) .
<Blackbolt> oh ok maybe that's what it's not working.. very true!!
<pavlos> Bashing-om, how about becoming root first (sudo -i) then trying to change perms?
<Blackbolt> Bashing-om: it  does work fine in windows.. i can write to it fine
<Blackbolt> by the way
<Blackbolt> pavlos: I tried AS root and it still says operation not permitted
<pavlos> ok
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, have you tried to mount it manually with -o umask?
<Amm0n> sudo mount /dev/sdx /media/foo -o umask=000
<Amm0n> for example
<wikiemol> Hey, my root partition is out of space and I don't have access to a usb or livecd right now. Is there a way to resize the root partition without one?
<Blackbolt> Amm0n: wat does this do over regular mounting it? i never had to do this before....
<cxdvty> I need helppp
<cxdvty> How do i make it to where websites cant open up new tabs and new windows for ads on chrome?
<rypervenche> wikiemol: Possibly.
<rypervenche> wikiemol: Depends on your partition setup.
<pavlos> wikiemol, remove old kernels of you have
<pavlos> if
<cxdvty> anyone?
<wikiemol> rypervenche: I am kind of new when it comes to seriously dealing with partitions, can you explain what exactly you need to know?
<wikiemol> pavlos: What do you mean?
<cxdvty> And also laggy web videos
<thurstylark> After typing a bit in Google Docs using Chrome Beta, my keyboard stops working only in Chrome until I relaunch it. Is this something I should troubleshoot at an OS level, or with Chrome? running 14.10
<thurstylark> cxdvty: you can search for keywords in the chrome settings page
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, its sets a mask for permissions on mounted filesystems
<cxdvty> I cannot watch web videos on ubuntu at all -_- for real
<pavlos> wikiemol, maybe you have many linux-image files so you could remove some old ones, just a thought.
<Bashing-om> Blackbolt: I can not say, this is same same advise : http://askubuntu.com/questions/405993/usb-drive-auto-mounted-by-user-but-gets-write-permissions-for-root-only as I have given, maybe try again from the top ?
<thurstylark> cxdvty: probably under powered hardware. Try using something lighter than chrome.
<cxdvty> Cant wait to build my new pc -_-
<Bashing-om> wikiemol: What relesae are you on ? IF 14.04 +  try terminal command -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- to get some space cleared .
<Ullarah> You could install 'localepurge' to remove extra man pages that aren't in your language, unless Ubuntu does that automatically now.
<cxdvty> autoremove deletes unused stuff? Bashing-om
<wikiemol> Bashing-om: What exactly will that do?
<Ullarah> There is also 'deborphan', but I wouldn't use that unless you love breaking things.
<wikiemol> As in how does it know which packages I am no longer using
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, something to read about permission masks http://www.omaroid.com/fstab-permission-masks-explained/
 * thurstylark loves breaking things
<Bashing-om> wikiemol: cxdvty :: that commnad removes no longer needed files, and in later releases that does include old kernels .. IF there is operational head room .
<tripelb> Re can read but not writw on mounted drive. I thought that was standard ubuntu and somehow I needed to sign oto it. So it is a bug. And linus doesnt have to wonder why the desktop isnt popular.
<tripelb> Actually.makes me mad. I have seen this for at.least 4 years.
<uRock> is it possible to delete the ufw.log while the system is running?
<artanisec> sup peoples
<uRock> is it possible to delete the ufw.log while the system is running? or should I wait for it to rotate, then clean it with bleachbit? It is 5.2GB
<pavlos> wikiemol, find / -xdev -type f -size +100M (find files in /root larger than 100MB), adjust as necessary
<Blackbolt> Bashing-om: "I also made sure my user is in the relevant groups: fuse and plugdev" from the page you linked.. how would i check to make sure my username ubuntu is in these groups as they stated here
<wafflej0ck> Blackbolt, in a terminal type, groups
<wafflej0ck> Blackbolt, if you do, whoami in a terminal, verify it says ubuntu as well
<Blackbolt> it says "root"
<pavlos> Blackbolt, id will show which groups username belongs to
<Blackbolt> that's it
<Blackbolt> but im in elevatd terminal one sec
<wafflej0ck> Blackbolt, yeah exit that, groups with no params gets for the current user
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, and don't forget to relog if you made any changes in groups
<Blackbolt> i'm not in "fuse"
<wafflej0ck> er I guess as root could have done "groups ubuntu" to get it for ubuntu
<Blackbolt> well groups shows me what groups im in right? i see : ubuntu adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Blackbolt> whoami returns: ubuntu
<bensocket> hi i was wondering if anyone one on here could give me help on setting up a network to sent and recieve files via dial up without internet ..thanks in advance
<wafflej0ck> Blackbolt, okay yeah so you can add yourself to the necessary groups then
<Blackbolt> how would i do that?
<Blackbolt> would fuse group be required for write permissions on a folder belonging to "root" though
<wafflej0ck> Blackbolt, sudo usermod -a -G fuse ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> Blackbolt, not sure exactly what the root of the issue is just got the tail end of the conversation
<wafflej0ck> Blackbolt, but that'll add ubuntu to the fuse group if that's what you needed
<pavlos> bensocket, http://vanilla.co.za/setup_dc_ubuntu.php
<Enkidu_ak> This is like a bad joke. the desktop livecd was able to configure the raid properly using fdisk and mdadm. The installation went flawlessly, but the OS can't load because mdadm isn't part of the standard installation of the desktop.
<artanisec> kek'
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, you need the fuse group for nfts for example it doesn't handle FAT
<Blackbolt> waffleJ0ck: I can't write to a flash drive.. when it automounts, it mounts it as belonging to ROOT
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, did you try to set a mask while mounting manually?
<Blackbolt> noi  have not yet.. that was a lot of reading
<Blackbolt> and i stopped to eat.. but im back at it
<Blackbolt> i just added myself to that group by the way
<Amm0n> can't hurt so far^
<wafflej0ck> Blackbolt, the issue sounds familiar but I'm not sure about the details
<bensocket> thanks pavlos
<RaMcHiPTech> well PEI adheres REALLY well.  Lets see if I can get part off after cooldown :D
<Blackbolt> i did this but it didn't add me... sudo usermod -a -G fuse ubuntu
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, and don't forget to relog if you made any changes in groups
<Amm0n> :)
<Blackbolt> oh hah
<marco47> I'm having troubles try to use apt-get trying to install fail2ban, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577656/ do you know what am I doing bad ?
<Blackbolt> geez that means i'd have to restart all of this?
<marco47> how can I fix it ?
<Amm0n> no just relog
<Blackbolt> is fuse important for FAT32 mounting and permissions?
<Amm0n> no
<Blackbolt> idk how to relog................
<Blackbolt> what the heck ? lol
<Amm0n> logout and login again :)
<Blackbolt> how do i log out then
<Blackbolt> firefox and everything will close if i relog right
<Amm0n> yes
<Blackbolt> idk how...
<Blackbolt> if i hit power button it just has suspend, restart, shutdown, and lock
<Amm0n> restart is fine too.. but you can try logout in terminal sry i'm not using ubuntu atm
<Amm0n> marco47, are you trying to use apt in a directory that doesn't exist?
<umbra_purus> What is landscape?
<marco47> Amm0n: I'm trying to do it in root
<marco47> Amm0n: is that bad ?
<marco47> Amm0n: let me check again
<marco47> Amm0n: I'm doing in root directory, is that bad ?
<Amm0n> marco47, no
<Whineer> fire the community
<Amm0n> marco47, have you upgraded before?
<Whineer> oinc oinc
<marco47> Amm0n: Let me show you the error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577656/
<marco47> Amm0n: no but let me make an update & updrage is that ok ?
<Blackbolt> i'm back.. it still says operation not permitted if i try to chown /media/ubuntu/DE9D-7998
<Amm0n> marco47, sure
<_JuJuBee> Im running ubuntu as my gateway.  I have a linksys ea6400.  Can I not use the internet port on the wifi router and just plug my ubuntu box into lan and have wifi and lan on same subnet?
<marco47> Amm0n: I'm seeing some errors about locales in the updrade
<marco47> Amm0n: it still working...
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, wb.. FAT / FAT32 formatted drives don't support file permissions, thats why you need to set a mask for mounting
<Blackbolt> yeah i was just reading that....
<Blackbolt> my fstab has NOTHING about any of the drives im having trouble with..
<Barack_Maduro> Necesito ayuda
<Amm0n> marco47, for your locale error read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<marco47> Amm0n: its done,  this is trying to remove fail2ban, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577756/
<Blackbolt> so i should put this entry in fstab? /dev/sdb1 /fat_files vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<Blackbolt> well that's not exactly right..
<Blackbolt> i was copy paste
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, no test it before you do that
<Amm0n> unmount the drive and mount it with a mask
<Blackbolt> i did that earlier...
<Blackbolt> wasn't sure what to do after
<Barack_Maduro> ubuntu font is falling in every program
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, was it working after that?
<rpp601> hey guys, ssh'ing from my server to other boxes on my network throws a core dump and doesn't work. however it all works correctly on my internal network. it only happens when i ssh into the main box from outside.
<Amm0n> marco47, locale -a to check if en_US.utf8 is available in your system
<wisey_> is there an app for creating a grub boot disk on flash?
<Blackbolt> not sure what im supposed to do...
<Blackbolt> am i trying to check for write permissions or chown or what.. now that' its mounted with mask
<Blackbolt> i have it mounted at /media/TEST
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, can you write as normal user?
<hmw_> hello, ive been having an issue with startup in the new version of mint. My screen is blank for grub and plymouth but then the screen comes on for GDM. This happens whether i use the free or non free grapics drivers. I edited the grub file and commented out the quiet splash line as well as the hidden timeout lines but it doesnt help. any idea what i can do?
<marco47> Amm0n: let me wait a little bit I just restart the server.
<Blackbolt> no it says permission denied!
<knotwurk> hey everyone
<knotwurk> it turns out all linux runs in ring 0
<knotwurk> check the eflags register
<knotwurk> this affects interrupts and the control registers
<Blackbolt> Amm0n: it says permission denied..
<knotwurk> all you have to do is set teh iopl bits in arch/x86/kernel/process_64.c at the same time it sets the interrupt flag
<knotwurk> and that fixes it
<Blackbolt> am i to try chown now?
<syrius> Blackbolt: external?
<Whineer> how many have been fired from ubuntu so far?
<umbra_purus> Can someone help me? Just did an instalation of ubuntu in a VM but I don't know if other then the core system if I should select anything more so it works
<knotwurk> you're welcome :)
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, show me the command u used to mount it pls
<teward> umbra_purus: which installation did you do (server? desktop?).  what do you want it to do?  What 'select' screen are you seeing
<Blackbolt> Amm0n: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/TEST -o umask=000
<umbra_purus> mini cd amd64
<Amm0n> Blackbolt, try to chmod /media/TEST
<marco47> Amm0n: it works now I justa make an update && upgrade, and after that I just follow this http://jenssegers.be/index.php/blog/41/ubuntu-locale-warning then I rebooted the server now fail2banm is working
<umbra_purus> I want to install my own window manager and GE so I shouldn't install nothing?
<marco47> Amm0n: thank you very much !, I really appreciate your help.
<Amm0n> marco47, yw
<nextech> how to upgrade kubuntu?
<Blackbolt> permission died...
<Blackbolt> chmod -R 777 /media/TEST  i did this as ROOT in terminal
<Blackbolt> i have 2 terminals open.. one with ubuntu username and one with root...
<Blackbolt> a chown says operation not permitted
<Blackbolt> as Root
<somsip> Blackbolt: external drive formatted as NTFS?
<Blackbolt> spinning my wheels all day on this stu[id problem lol
<Blackbolt> it's a flash drive formatted as FAT32
<somsip> Blackbolt: so no permissions support then?
<Blackbolt> correct
<hmw_> hello, ive been having an issue with startup in the new version of mint. My screen is blank for grub and plymouth but then the screen comes on for GDM. This happens whether i use the free or non free grapics drivers. I edited the grub file and commented out the quiet splash line as well as the hidden timeout lines but it doesnt help. any idea what i can do?
<umbra_purus> Did I instalation of it but it won't start
<Blackbolt> but i cannot write to it lol
<somsip> Blackbolt: just change the perms of the mountpoint
<Blackbolt> so if it dont have permissions, why can't i write to it
<Blackbolt> let me try to mod the fstab .. brb
<somsip> Blackbolt: dunno if you do have permissions. paste an ls
<Blackbolt> i can do everything to the drive as ROOT
<Blackbolt> like if i did cp fun.py blah.py, it worked and wrote it
<Blackbolt> but only because i did it as root
<somsip> Blackbolt: so change the perms at the mountpoint so $USER can write to it, or paste an ls so I can see what perms it has
<Blackbolt> idk how to do that
<Blackbolt> root owns the drive.. user ubuntu, can't do anything but READ
<Blackbolt> change perms at mountpoint?
<somsip> Blackbolt: ls -la /media and paste one line from the result
<Blackbolt> drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root   4096 Mar 11 01:30 TEST
<Blackbolt> TEST is my test folder it's mounted to
<Blackbolt> same effect if i automount it cept the folder is DExxx-xxx
<Blackbolt> we were just trying a mask mount
<Blackbolt> manually
<somsip> Blackbolt: so what do you want to do - just write to it or get it to autommount as writeable?
<Blackbolt> automount writeable
<Blackbolt> idk how it become not that
<Blackbolt> this is a live cd iso...
<Blackbolt> it worked fine and one day. bam this
<Blackbolt> ive been at this for about 6 hours now
<Blackbolt> maybe longer
<Blackbolt> somsip: i want to write to it as user ubuntu, like ive always been able to do till now
<Blackbolt> if it would automount as writable that'd be great
<RudeViper> Good evening all
<somsip> Blackbolt: sudo chgrp ubuntu /media/TEST && sudo chmod 775 /media/TEST
<somsip> Blackbolt: automount, I'm not so sure about with live cd
<mainbrain> i am having a problem compiling metasploit on ubuntu 14.10 can anyone help me
<Blackbolt> operation not permitted on first command
<Blackbolt> in fact it's never let me do anything
<Blackbolt> to ubuntu
<Blackbolt> the live CD its running on is another flash drive, which also is readonly
<Blackbolt> its ok im just ging to redo this entire drive....
<Blackbolt> ive wasted so many hours on it lol
<somsip> Blackbolt: k
<Blackbolt> was trying to find the right way to do this...
<Blackbolt> my live cd uses a squashfs loop.. maybe its something corrupt in that..
<Blackbolt> idk it's all so freaking insane
<Blackbolt> somsip: before i go can you tell me how to run file manager as root....
<Blackbolt> i want to try an fstab edit real quick ...
<Blackbolt> then reboot to see if it works
<mainbrain> Errno::EPERM: Operation not permitted @ chmod_internal - /opt/metasploit-framework/./msfbinscan
<mainbrain> An error occurred while installing metasploit-framework (4.11.0.pre.dev), and
<mainbrain> Bundler cannot continue.
<mainbrain> Make sure that `gem install metasploit-framework -v '4.11.0.pre.dev'` succeeds
<mainbrain> before bundling.......can antone help me with this
<somsip> Blackbolt: dunno - I don't use a filemanager like that
<Blackbolt> ok how can i edit fstab from terminal
<Blackbolt> or simply add a line
<somsip> Blackbolt: sudo nano /etc/fstab is possibly your easiest way
<artanisec> nautilus has a root extension
<RainMan28> I am trying to get a cronjob to work and to run it as root. It is a bash script, and I have 08,35 * * * * root /root/script.sh  in my crontab -e and I get the error root not found
<somsip> RainMan28: you want to run it as root?
<RainMan28> somsip: yes please
<somsip> RainMan28: put it in root's crontab
<TiK> hey http://pastebin.com/fxvFPsis is my error.. any helpers?
<RainMan28> somsip: ok, it seemed to try to run it this time and now got an error on the actual script: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token 'fi'
<RainMan28> thats the last line of my bash script
<RainMan28> do I need to exit it some other way
<teward> RainMan28: exit 0;
<teward> at the very end
<teward> exit nonzero for an error
<goodluck> hi,genius,i hava a problem,hope someone can help me,i connect to a server using ssh in a terminal,but when i dont do anything for a while,i cant type any command in the terminal,everytime i must close the terminal and open again,anyone can help me
<somsip> !info autossh | goodluck (might be worth a try if you server sshd_config looks normal)
<ubottu> goodluck (might be worth a try if you server sshd_config looks normal): autossh (source: autossh): Automatically restart SSH sessions and tunnels. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4c-2 (utopic), package size 27 kB, installed size 111 kB
<RainMan28> teward: seem to keep getting the same error even with the change. if I do bash myfile.sh from the cli it works perfectly, but when cron runs it, it fails
<somsip> !paste | RainMan28 (let us see the script)
<ubottu> RainMan28 (let us see the script): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teward> RainMan28: would have to see the script to get an idea of what's up then :/
<RainMan28> somsip and teward: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577889/
<TiK> hey http://pastebin.com/fxvFPsis is my error.. any helpers?
<TiK> it'sa a vlx install error
<Ullarah> So apparently xubuntu doesn't like being removed from a laptop dock :P
<somsip> RainMan28: empty else expression. remove it or use the no-op code ':'
<umbra_purus> can someone help me? I'm trying to install bspwm and when cd ~/.xinitrc and execute sxhkd & it gives me an error
<RainMan28> somsip: just remove the else line completely?
<somsip> RainMan28: It's suggested http://is.gd/p2Adtu
<Amm0n> umbra_purus, .xinitrc is not a directory
<RainMan28> somsip: is it maybe a paths issue? if i'm root and running it from command line it works, but from cron it fails
<somsip> RainMan28: worth making sure getbalance is available to roo's environment too
<RainMan28> woah somsip removing the then worked!
<somsip> RainMan28: k
<RudeViper> Need a little advice - now that I have FINALLY solved most of the hardware issues I had - Had to recover some files from ruined hard drives. I need to know if I should be running server or regular (xfce most likely) desktop and which version - considering I'm using some older hardware for this home file server / private minecraft server (on same machine ) system specs are here (ignore the hard
<RudeViper> drive stuff - this was run before I fixed those issues) http://http://thelearningcurve.bezoka.com/Apollo.HTM
<ubuntu-studio> hola
<umbra_purus> then .xinitrc is what?
<somsip> umbra_purus: config file
<umbra_purus> where can i find it?
<somsip> umbra_purus: ~/
<umbra_purus> I have none
<umbra_purus> where can i find the file or how do i create? simply use nano and write what i want?
<Basketball> hi
<somsip> umbra_purus: just create it
<Ullarah> touch it
<Ullarah> touch it real good.
<umbra_purus> somsip: but in my laptop where i've got ubuntu 14.04 lts desktop I have no xinitrc file
<umbra_purus> also
<umbra_purus> what is the xinitrc file?
<rypervenche> somsip: When you edit the file that you want to create, it will create it when you save it.
<somsip> rypervenche: should that go to umbra_purus or Ullarah ?
<Ullarah> umbra_purus, http://www2.its.strath.ac.uk/courses/x/subsection3_9_3.html < .xinitrc example
<rypervenche> umbra_purus: Sorry, that was meant for you^
<Ullarah> Just touch the file, no need to use nano or vim or whatever editor you use.
<Ullarah> $ touch ~/.xinitrc
<eikon81g> Howdy guys!! I wanted to ask if anyone has experienced issues with Qbittorrent and having the wifi connection drop while downloading.. To remedy the issue I have to disable the connection and re-enable it.. Anyone know of a fix or a solution for this? - Thanks in advance
<eikon81g> it's weird because the network manager sees other wifi connections and not the one I use.. After disable/re-enable it connects biz as usual
<rypervenche> eikon81g: Does this happen with other torrent clients?
<eikon81g> I actually was going to use an alternate one after this but the files I am downloading are about halfway done and I don't want to start again..
<eikon81g> I knew this was the place to see if there was others with the issue and if there were any "quick fixes"
<bryan> Is anyone here using 15.04
<somsip> !15.04 | bryan
<ubottu> bryan: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<rypervenche> eikon81g: Sounds more like a network problem than anything else. Hard to say. You would need to be willing to troubleshoot the problem, and by then I'm sure you could have your files downloaded.
<mainbrain> Errno::EPERM: Operation not permitted @ chmod_internal - /opt/metasploit-framework/./msfbinscan
<eikon81g> I understand, I will dig into it once I get this download out of the way..
<bryan> I downloaded it yesterday, I was just wondering how peopls like it.
<eikon81g> It just did it (sorry if I disconnected) thanks rypervenche :)
<somsip> bryan: support in #ubuntu+1, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<buggg> i was playing with my synaptic touchpad settings and accidently broke the touchpad. does anyone know how to reset the settings to default?
<bryan> ok, thanks
<gr33n7007h> mainbrain: it's a permissions issue use sudo
<Mongo44> I got a new computer and I want to get rid of that flashy gui boot interface.
<Mongo44> Oh wrong channel.
<bazhang> !nox | Mongo44
<ubottu> Mongo44: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<eikon81g> it's called EFI btw
<eikon81g> Mongo44, it's called EFI and you may have issues with "getting rid" of it :\
<umbra_purus> he probably just want a fast boot
<Mongo44> Nah I am talking Windows 8.1.
<eikon81g> ah, my bad. I was thinking about when you boot your machine before the OS actually loads.
<eikon81g> sounds like a problem for Google. LOL :\ in all seriousness Mongo44 best of luck :)
<vadersys69> Anybody know how to run cod on ubuntu?
<gr33n7007h> vadersys69: good luck with that one 8)
<bazhang> vadersys69, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | vadersys69
<ubottu> vadersys69: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang>  /join #winehq vadersys69
<levi777777> hi can you guys hear me
<vadersys69> Alright .will do that. Tx m8
<levi777777> ?
<bazhang> levi777777, yes
<levi777777> thanks, first time on irc
<sonic2> 二
<mainbrain> gr33n7007h: sudo bundle install???
<gr33n7007h> mainbrain: http://www.darkoperator.com/installing-metasploit-in-ubunt/
<sonic2> 二
<mainbrain> correct thats the instructions im following ;)
<sonic2> :P
<sonic2> How to leave this channel
<somsip> sonic2: /wc
<sonic2> sonic2 has quit
<sonic2> :P
<mainbrain> bash: /home/mainbrain/.rvm/scripts/rvm: No such file or directory
<mainbrain> mainbrain@mainbrain-Aspire-5552:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove ruby-rvm
<mainbrain> [sudo] password for mainbrain:
<mainbrain> Reading package lists... Done
<mainbrain> Building dependency tree
<mainbrain> Reading state information... Done
<sonic2> thanks
<mainbrain> showing last 15 lines of /home/mainbrain/.rvm/log/1426041551_ruby-2.2.0/update_system.log
<mainbrain> ++ /scripts/functions/logging : rvm_pretty_print()  78 > case "${TERM:-dumb}" in
<mainbrain> ++ /scripts/functions/logging : rvm_pretty_print()  81 > case "$1" in
<mainbrain> ++ /scripts/functions/logging : rvm_pretty_print()  83 > [[ -t 2 ]]
<mainbrain> ++ /scripts/functions/logging : rvm_pretty_print()  83 > return 1
<somsip> !paste | mainbrain
<mainbrain> ++ /scripts/functions/logging : rvm_error()  117 > printf %b 'There has been error while updating '\''apt-get'\'', please give it some time and try again later.
<mainbrain> sorry about the paste guys
<herroGps> hi I'm trying to connect GPS receiver to ubuntu and see some data, is it possible to collect realtime kinematic stuff with decent GPS ?
<herroGps> yeah it's not going to be accurate, but enough not to get lost eh
<eikon81g> sounds interesting.. are you trying to pull a logfile or use the GPS hardware?
<herroGps> just the GPS yeah
<mainbrain> why does google earth stop working for me day after install?
<gr33n7007h> herroGps: is it a usb gps
<eikon81g> humm I imagine you would have to start with an application that can interface the GPS, do you know what you are planning to use to work with?
<herroGps> gr33n7007h: yes
<gr33n7007h> herroGps: use gpsd
<herroGps> gr33n7007h: I was looking for something like this! Thanks !
<eikon81g> yea, there are several options out there.. I was looking at some the other dayu
<Whineer> lovlly people in here
<Basketball> anyone here a graphic designer
<eikon81g> Basketball, you may have to check another channel.. this is mainly Ubuntu related here
<eikon81g> who knows, you may get a PM tho..
<Ullarah> eikon81g, he wants a slam dunk answer.
<eikon81g> Lool, don't we all Ullarah, DOn't we ALL
<eikon81g> :)
<eikon81g> I was going to tell him to check out InkScape it's crafty I am just trash.. LOL
<eikon81g> Inkscape + Tutorials.. @ Basketball
<Ullarah> Blank Ink
<Ullarah> No wait. Black Ink
<Basketball> eikon81g, i cant find any good tutorials
<eikon81g> you checked youtube?
<Basketball> yea
<eikon81g> hrmm. . I wish I had a better answer for ya bud, I am no bueno..
<Ullarah> Basketball, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUIOEXssTSE
<Ullarah> It's like a 5 part tutorial.
<Ullarah> If you don't learn anything from that, then you are SOL.
<nick_____> I loved Linux until I had to deal with xkb ... why is it so freaking complex?
<Basketball> thanks Ullarah
<nick_____> do you guys know if there is a simple way using xkb to map Super_L+F6 to increase the brightness?
<eikon81g> nice, SlamDunk, as it were.. LOL
<agent_white> Evenin'
<eikon81g> nick it may help to give details on what you are running.. These guys may be able to help more.
<Ullarah> Ugh. I wish my wireless would work correctly after suspend.
<eikon81g> what are you running Ullarah? Ubuntu 14.10?
<nick_____> Ullarah: can't you write a script to do ifdown/ifup?
<Ullarah> nick_____, yeah, that's what I'm currently doing :P
<Ullarah> eikon81g, xubuntu 14.10
<eikon81g> see yall are pros. I am a newb
<Ullarah> I just wish I didn't have to create a script :P
<eikon81g> yea, someone may have already made one, I am quick to copy paste lol
<eikon81g> mine keeps dropping out since I started using this torrent client. SMH. I was going to try to get a quick fix from the pros but I may just need to use a diff. client
<nick_____> Ullarah: I think when Ubuntu will switch to systemd, it will be a bit easier ... just catch the right event (pm-suspend), and do whatever is needed there
<nick_____> is there an xkb expert here?  I want to map Super_L+F6 to increase brightness ... how do I do it?
<eikon81g> nick_____, try #xubuntu there are some really talented members on that channel
<eikon81g> I've worked with Unit193 and bluesabre and they were both very good
<nick_____> ok, thanks
<eikon81g> nick_____,  no problem good luck
<johnnyQ> im back
<johnnyQ> q
<johnnyQ> Jennykang, can you see me?
<johnnyQ> can't tell if I am on the chat
<johnnyQ> can anyone see me here?
<jennykang> johnnyQ: Yes, I can see you
<johnnyQ> thanks
<johnnyQ> thought I was invisable
<johnnyQ> thanks a lot
<johnnyQ> everybody is quiting after they log in
<johnnyQ> not sure why
<johnnyQ> a lot of Ping time out
<vodkode> I'm here
<johnnyQ> yes you are
<vodkode> sup JohnnyQ how goes
<eikon81g> there's 1700+ people on this channel. I think it is the default channel for a lot of irc clients
<johnnyQ> ok, but I have to pick someone up at the airport in San Antonio, so I have to go soon
<androidfr33k> Dual PIII which is the highest version supported
<johnnyQ> and you
<johnnyQ> ?
<verdeP> just enable smart filter in weechat, that join/part spam vanishes
<johnnyQ> whats up with ya?
<vodkode> Very good
<vodkode> I finally got ElementaryOS configured how I want it today
<johnnyQ> good job
<vodkode> I am a content creator and have kind of despised windows since 8 and osx since mavericks, so I decided to give linux a wirl, love ubuntu but eh liked the UI in elementary
<vodkode> had quite a few minor bugs and tweaks but its kickin now
<johnnyQ> i am use ubuntu
<johnnyQ> and sugar
<verdeP> (I like mavericks >_>)
<johnnyQ> ubuntu is flawless
<vodkode> I would like mavericks, I tried to like it, but eh, the damn scrollbars drive me nuts
<verdeP> but I love ubuntu on my servers
<johnnyQ> runs on anything
<johnnyQ> it seems
<verdeP> vodkode: I haven't noticed
<johnnyQ> i have not check ele os yet
<vodkode> I'm not going to get rid of OSX, can't, for screen recording, video editing, etc its the best (IMO)
<verdeP> yeah
<johnnyQ> i sure will though
<vodkode> but elementary is fine too, I replaced snagit with hotshots, office with kingsoft, skype works, firefox works, tvpaint runs via wine just fine, pithos works, etc, its really not hat bad, even xmind is native now, surprised me
<vodkode> I know the 'linux on desktop' convo has quieted down, but truthfully, its advanced a lot
<johnnyQ> glad to see someone is using it
<johnnyQ> and likes it so far
<vodkode> The last time I had linux installed (note: non-LAMP setup) was probably 4 years ago
<vodkode> Dell Mini10v I eventually put osx on
<verdeP> idk my next laptop might be linux rather than mac, although wouldn't be my first
<vodkode> I made a stupid mistake and bought an Acer Switch 10 because it was a display model I got for a song
<vodkode> I thought I could throw Ubuntu or Elementary on it and it would be alright, nah
<johnnyQ> vodkode:  got to run,  thanks for the update on ele os
<johnnyQ> airport run
<johnnyQ> bye
<vodkode> nice meeting ya JohnnyQ have a good one
 * eikon81g calls it a night
<eikon81g> Later ALL
<krusz> hi all! is someone of you using covergloobus?
<Hulio> sup
<ryu13212> sup
<Elimin8er> I was getting error: error getting authority error initializing authority apon booting with lightdm as login manager, then when I changed to gdm. it booted up.. is there something that im missing that may fix this problem so I can continue to use lightdm ? as I have problems with gdm with logins.
<st34lth> anyone knows why despite having tools/ in my path I have to cd to the directory. to run ./android sdk. i'm on linux
<pavlos> st34lth, echo $PATH
<alvaro> ALGUIEN CONOCE EL CANAL DE PUERTO MONTT
<cfhowlett> !es | alvaro
<ubottu> alvaro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<st34lth> pavlos
<Ullarah> ,_,
<pavlos> st34lth, yes, give output of echo $PATH
<st34lth> http://pastie.org/10017652
<st34lth> this shows a bit more of what i'm ding
<st34lth> http://pastie.org/10017657
<pavlos> st34lth, you should run android skk instead of ./android sdk. Not a good idea if there are other exe files in the PATH
<RudeViper> I am going to be using the whole disc of a 160gb drive to put ubuntu on - except the swap partition - should that be at the beginning of the drive or the end?
<rww> RudeViper: it doesn't matter
<RudeViper> will either end speed it up any?
<st34lth> pavlos: see the 2nd pastie. $ android as is won't run
<st34lth> but adb does
<st34lth> same permissions
<roger3415> you guys ever play warzone 2100?
<pavlos> st34lth, I added to my existing path another path, verified, added an exe in there and am able to reference it without ./ you may be doing something wrong
<pavlos> st34lth, you could type an <hit TAB> and see if it autocompletes. That tells you if it is searching in the PATH
<rww> RudeViper: no
<st34lth> not auto completing pavlos
<RudeViper> rww thanks
<st34lth> I found out why
<st34lth> silly me
<bobbobbins> hey, i’m just trying to open up port 3000 so I can view my rails app, and I checked iptables and ufw which all seem ok, but I’m still getting a connection refused when I do it via ip address(locally is fine), is there something I’m missing?
<phi0x> hey guys, wondering if anyone has had experience with linux tc? I have prepared all the commands I'd like for when my server starts up. but i cannot figure out how to get the commands to startup on startup when the network card comes online. if I edit /etc/network/interfaces and throw post-up tc commands right after eth0's arguments. it works, however when I add further post-up commands, it fails to load anything from the post-up's.
<RudeViper> is there any way to recover a partition in ubuntu if you accidentally delete the wrong partition?
<RudeViper> didn't format it- just deleted it
<st34lth> what do you mean by delete it
<st34lth> unmounted it?
<RudeViper> st34lth no - during setup used the install disk to delete the wrong partition - but never formated it
<st34lth> df -h
<RudeViper> I just run that after the install?
<st34lth> do you see a partition there not mounted?
<RudeViper> yeah - there are several - but I am in the middle of install process now - installing 14.04 server
<FKLinguista> Anyone good with fixing broken packages?
<rypervenche> FKLinguista: What problem are you having?
<Gwydion> Hi there, how the f...ck are u tonight?
<t0astt> I'm running an Ubuntu 14.04 server and need to replace libcurl with the latest version - best/safest way to do this?
<Chu_Tieu_Dep_Zai> fuckkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Ullarah> Uhhh
<Chu_Tieu_Dep_Zai> fuck Ullarah
<Chu_Tieu_Dep_Zai> :))
<Ullarah> You sly dog.
<Gwydion> hahahahah
<Gwydion> fuck them all
<platz> is there any way to force an unmounted ultrabay hard drive (i.e. secondary) to spin down/stop?
<platz> for some reason the disk is spinning actively but I'd prefer it to "sleep'
<platz> this worked: sudo hdparm -Y /dev/sdb
<treelzebub> here's some relevant info for you, platz: http://askubuntu.com/a/39764/362711
<phi0x> how do you prioritize which ethernet adapter gets to set the default gateway?
<Kompton> hello, is there any other visual effect, on lubuntu, that can be disabled, besides antialiasing?
<wagtag> Has anyone had any luck getting sound working on the Realtek ALC 5640 chipset?
<dtscode> hey guys... i installed chrome to watch netflix, and logged into my neflix account, but it just keeps saying error: something is wrong when i try to watch a show. any fixes?
<Two_Dogs> dtscode: try the beta, i had same issue,
<dtscode> where can i find the beta?
<Two_Dogs> dtscode: where did you install chrome from?
<dtscode> chrome.google.com
<Two_Dogs> dtscode: same place
<agent_white> dtscode: GOAWAY
 * agent_white hugs dtscode
<dtscode> agent_white: stop crashing pymarket!
 * dtscode hugs agent_white
<agent_white> dtscode: I'm the hero pymarket deserves, but not the ones it needs right now.
<dtscode> no one ever needs you right now
<dtscode> Two_Dogs: i dont see any beta link
 * agent_white cries
<Two_Dogs> dtscode: call them
<dtscode> unless youre talking about chromium?
<dtscode> call who?
<treelzebub> dtscode: http://bit.ly/1Gqiayg
<Two_Dogs> treelzebub: :)
<dtscode> treelzebub: i half expected that to be a ghost buster image
<treelzebub> ;)
<dtscode> thanks though... not sure why i cant see the beta link
<treelzebub> np. that might not fix your issue, though. you might need to get Pipeline, which plays Silverlight video, which Netflix uses.
<treelzebub> http://www.itworld.com/article/2697813/install-silverlight-alternative-pipelight-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<treelzebub> ^ if Chrome Beta doesn't fix it
<agent_white> dtscode: It may be a better idea to enable the multiverse repo, and install chromium via the package manager. That way you won't have to worry about manually checking for updates.
<Two_Dogs> treelzebub: chrome beta plays netflix native, i would expect chrome to also
<dtscode> agent_white: eh... im only using it for netflix
<agent_white> dtscode: Still not a bad idea if you're installing it anyways... might as well keep it updated!
<treelzebub> ohh that's right. it's a chrome app now.  as you were :D
<dtscode> so i dont need pipeline?
<treelzebub> probably not for Netflix, no.
<treelzebub> but, yeah.  do it through apt-get.  i'll find you the ppa
<treelzebub> apt-get install google-chrome-beta
<treelzebub> predictably enough
<dtscode> gd
<dtscode> chrome beta still isnt working
<Secret-Fire> any idea why my screen freezes periodically and my pc reboots in kubuntu?
<treelzebub> dtscode, give this a shot: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/netflix?hl=en-US
<treelzebub> the top hit is the one you want
<izabera> hi guys, quick stupid question: trying to remove bsdutils, apt prompts me to confirm my action since it can be harmful.  the package provides wall, renice, script and logger, and its head package is util-linux, but it doesn't look critically important.  why do i get that message?
<Ben64> izabera: why are you trying to remove it
<izabera> just cleaning up an old install
<Ben64> that doesn't answer my question at all
<antoniolmt> hi
<izabera> Ben64: i think it does...
<antoniolmt> i taco
<treelzebub> izabera, open a shell and type  apt-cache show bsdutils
<dtscode> Ben64: why wouldnt it answer the question?
<Ben64> izabera: "cleaning up old install" = removing random packages you don't know what they are or what they do?
<treelzebub> the line Essential: yes tells us that you should not remove bsdutils.
<izabera> treelzebub: ah, thanks for that
<treelzebub> :D
<treelzebub> dtscode, how's it going over there? did you get the netflix chrome app installed?
<wagtag> Is ksplice Uptrack still the best or is there a better option now for updating the kernel without reboots?
<dtscode> treelzebub: thanks for checkup. unfortunately the app just points to netflix.com. seeing what pipeline does
<dtscode> and if all else fails, i might listen to agent_white
<jpds> wagtag: There's kpatch.
<treelzebub> wait, you should be seeing a blue box that says   + FREE
<dtscode> treelzebub: i did
<jpds> wagtag: And kGraft.
<treelzebub> there's literally no way you have a version of Chrome Beta that doesn't support Chrome Apps.
<dtscode> treelzebub: it is an app
<dtscode> but it just brought me to netflix.com
<wagtag> jpds: any recommendations? I've been pretty happy with ksplice but then Oracle bought them
<treelzebub> and you sign in, and you choose a video, and you get a black box?  no error?
<jpds> wagtag: I just do a good old reboot.
<dtscode> treelzebub: same error as before
<dtscode> something went wrong, try refreshing the page
<treelzebub> hm.  yeah, give pipeline a shot, but keep track of what other packages it installs. I haven't had any issues with it, but i don't wanna be responsible
<dtscode> ok i found this: https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/501137-SOLVED-Netflix-error-code-M7063-1913-and-how-I-got-it-running-natively-in-Chrome but im not sure how to translate this to ubuntu
<treelzebub> dtscode, are you getting that error code, or does it just say "Something went wrong"?
<dtscode> it says that error code on the bottom. i didnt see it until now
<treelzebub> cool.  one sec
<dtscode> mmmk
<treelzebub> this is major overkill for your purposes, imo.
<treelzebub> this is referring to running Netflix natively in linux, not chrome
<dtscode> oh really? what do you recommend then?
<dtscode> because nothing else has worked
<treelzebub> pipeline didn't work?
<dtscode> yeah
<dtscode> i installed it
<dtscode> but still nothing
<treelzebub> weird.  i use chrome beta with pipeline to watch netflix; i don't use an app
<dtscode> is there anything i had to do to chrome?
<dtscode> because i ran all of that
<treelzebub> it can't hurt to reboot.
<dtscode> the whole computer?
<treelzebub> yeah, you just installed a whole framework.  give it a reboot.
<dtscode> mmk. thanks for all the help :D
<treelzebub> np! g'luck.
<cluelessperson> I'm having an issue with 14.04 ubuntu server.  It doesn't detect the network with Hyper-V VM. How to install drivers?
<robin-hero> hi! a quick question. I use Ubuntu 14.04 and Ubuntu 15.04 on my computer, which is always attached to an external screen. But this secondary screen is usually powered off. But at boot LightDM login window always shows on this screen. Is their any method I change this? Thanks
<cluelessperson> all the instructions that come up through google point to previous versions of ubuntu that don't apply.
<wagtag> Has anyone had any luck getting sound working on the Realtek ALC 5640 chipset? I see "byt-rt5640 byt-rt5640: ASoC: CPU DAI baytrail-pcm-audio not registered" in the logs.
<m0e42> @robin-hero: under screensettings, i remember there was a something like dragging the "taskbar" to the other monitor
<marus> hello, i have lost a file while, is there way to restore it?
<m0e42> in mate you can set primary monitor with right click. on gnome3 (and i mean unity too) you can change it by draggin the bar to the other monitor
<who_me> hi, when I check with apt-get it tells me that there's a candidate for a newer version of unity, however the software updater does not actually show it as a download. Why?
<robin-hero> m0e42: I am not sitting that computer now, but I don't remeber function like that, there is an option to show Launcher on every screen, but this is not what I searching
<revaiz> hello
<austn> migguell
<Miguelll> Hi everyone :)
<revaiz> hi
<Miguelll> hru ? :)
<revaiz> good, good
<Miguelll> what's the topic of this room?
<Miguelll> pls
<revaiz> try !topic, maybe?
<Miguelll> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<treelzebub> lulz
<DJones> Miguelll: Its Ubuntu support, if you type /topic in a channel, it will give you detailed info if set
<Miguelll> doesn't work
<treelzebub> "For more information, please press 1. To press 1, please press 5."
<revaiz> I pressed 4, nothing worked :(
<treelzebub> Your call is important to us, and will be answered in the order in which it was received.
<Miguelll> thanks
<halfbeing> every day at some point the disk light comes on and my machine becomes completely unusable for at least 50 minutes (that's the point at which i give up and do a hard shutdown). i can't even get to a console or terminal to run iotop to find out what's going on. i've tried disabling the mlocate cron job, but it has made no difference. any idea how to stop this behaviour?
<wiki> wiki is me
<arcsky> hi all, if i want something "~/.bashrc " for all users what should i do then?
<Ben64> edit /etc/skel/.bashrc
<Ben64> any new users will get that
<arcsky> Ben64: ok and this /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<pgunnars> hey, I seem to be getting this message for everything i try to install by apt-get
<pgunnars> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pgunnars> any clues?
<linuxuz3r> xD
<pgunnars> nevamind
<pgunnars> nope, still here after updating and upgrading
<citroniks> hi
<citroniks> im compiling qt by 'make' it's showing following error please tell me how to solve
<citroniks> widget.cpp:5:20: fatal error: mcrypt.h: No such file or directory  #include <mcrypt.h>
<citroniks> thanks in advance
<simpleuser> Hi there. Is there a way in Ubuntu to lint a CSV file?
<simpleuser> I knwo there are some web services, but I have several files very big (like 3GB).
<fox__994> https://github.com/balderdashy/sails/issues/2653#issuecomment-76815018
<fox__994> oops
<fox__994> sorry wrong window
<illizian> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<illizian> hi, I have just added the daily-builds ppa from Yorba - does anyone know why Geary does not get upgraded to the package from the daily builds.. apt-cache policy geary shows the candidate - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10579159/
<avi__> i have win 8.I want dual both it with xubuntu will there be a problem with my genuine win 8.1
<illizian> avi__: what sort of problem?
<illizian> avi__: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<illizian> avi__: looks like you just need to disable secure boot (if active on your pc)
<illizian> I'm confused http://paste.ubuntu.com/10579206/
<revaiz> that may sound really strange, but on ubuntu, my lan connection only works if I force the cable all the way in in some way, unlike in windows, where I can just put it in and that's it
<brn> hi guys, how can i change my DNS settings on ubuntu
<revaiz> system settings -> network -> options
<brn> ok thanks :)
<arcsky> rsyslog.conf, *.* sends all from /var/log right? even dirs?
<webone> Hello, 14.04 here. How can I known which wifi card I have? It is working just fine, but I need to install the drivers in Windows and I don't know which.
<linuxuz3r> try lspci -vvv
<revaiz> did u try 'lspci|grep -i ethernet'
<rexwin_> lsusb list my usb modem. but how do I mount it to see the contents
<popey> rexwin_: it's a USB 3G dongle?
<popey> rexwin_: if so, maybe it is dual mode and you can use usb-modeswitch to switch mode.
<Prigit> is somebodu AFK?
<Prigit> is somebody AFK?
<popey> Prigit: do you have a support question?
<Prigit> Popey: i have a simple question: What is the difference between Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and 14.10?
<popey> Prigit: 14.04 is supported for longer with updates / bug / security fixes
<popey> Prigit: 14.10 has some newer packages but isn't supported as long
<Ben64> Prigit: 14.10 is 6 months newer, 14.10 is supported until July 2015, 14.04 is supported until April 2019
<tnkhanh_> hi
<TheBigDeal> everything is messy :(, i lost the default fonts of Kubuntu.
<Prigit> What happens after April 2019, you wouldn't get any updates or what?
<popey> Prigit: correct, you should have upgraded before then to the next LTS
<popey> Prigit: e.g. 16.04 or 18.04
<TheBigDeal> is there a simple way to fix them?
<popey> TheBigDeal: #kubuntu might be a better place to ask
<TheBigDeal> popey: thanks.
<Prigit> Popey: Is Windows better than Ubuntu?
<popey> Prigit: you expect a sane answer to that in #ubuntu?
<Prigit> No
<Diely> ubuntu has better pricing
<Diely> *FACT*
<Prigit> And what is good about Ubuntu is that it is free to download
<popey> Prigit: that's one good thing about it
<Prigit> do you need to install programs through terminal?
<popey> Prigit: no
<Prigit> what do you mean by no?
<Diely> Prigit: its not too late for you to convert
<popey> No, you do not "need" to install programs through the terminal.
<mintalicious> Prigit, it depends on what you are about to do with your OS. Gaming and .Net programming: Windows. Everything else: Ubuntu ;-)
<popey> Prigit: you can install programs via various graphical tools
<popey> Prigit: some people prefer to install stuff via the terminal, which is fine for them.
<Prigit> Right
<Prigit> But what is the point about .exe file?
<Ben64> point? exe is a windows executable file
<Diely> the point separates the filename from the file extention
<Prigit> OK
<popey> Prigit: exe files are most commonly windows programs.
<Diely> in linux you dont have files extensions you need to guess what program open each file
<Diely> there are file extention but they arent mandatory
<Prigit> OK
<juncheol> hi everyone this is the first time logging this
<popey> welcome juncheol
<juncheol> thanks
<Prigit> How is your day juncheol?
<popey> This is actually a support channel, we tend to point off topic random discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Diely> popey:is having a good day hes smiling
<Prigit> sorry popey :(
<popey> np
<Prigit> :)
<pythonideus> If I'm writing a bash file does cd work?
<popey> you can use cd in a bash script, yes
<pythonideus> like if I'm trying to edit a file can I do "cd foldername" "whatever_command file_in_folder" will it work?
<popey> yes
<pythonideus> ty
<popey> np
<Prigit> Popey: If I want another boot menu for example windows, can I change it? If yes, how?
<popey> Prigit: another boot menu?
<Prigit> yes, grup
<popey> Prigit: if you dual-boot, the ubuntu installer will find the other installed operating systems and add a menu item for them
<popey> Prigit: so if you already have windows, and install ubuntu side-by-side, the boot menu will show Ubuntu and Windows, and you can choose at boot time which to run
<Diely> the menu will default to ubuntu
<Prigit> but i don't want the ubuntu grup?
<Diely> you have to select windows if you want to go to windows
<Prigit> I don't want the Ubuntu grup? Can i change it or?
<db0x> grub is grub ... u can customize it with grub-customizer or editor ..
<Prigit> i want the windows loader instead of ubuntu grup
<db0x> ehy ?
<db0x> w
<Prigit> idk
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> what package would I need to install to send wake on lan payloads over the internet (l3)? etherwake, wakeonlan, powerwake, others?
<redemptionsong> HI all.  I have a question about installing wordpress on ubuntu 14.04. I have 2 screenshots to illustrate my question here : http://imgur.com/3d3p4pH,368E17O     (1st pic) : How can I make the url  custom to what I want it to be? (2nd pic) : Does it have anything to do with what is seen in this second pic?  Q : Can someone explain?
<popey> MaxFrames: etherwake
<jpds> Netham45: You mean configure fake DNS for 1)?
<jpds> sorry, redemptionsong ↑.
<MaxFrames> popey: looking at the man page for etherwake, it doesn't seem to support it (i.e. you can't specify an ip address)
<popey> MaxFrames: oh, over the internet!? sorry, missed that bit
<jpds> redemptionsong: 2) no.
<jpds> MaxFrames: You'd have to set up something like IPsec and have it forward broadcast packages.
<jpds> packets*
<MaxFrames> I've set up openvpn
<redemptionsong> jpds: I don't know what the names for things are, have installed software that uses apache/web server in the past but not good at it. I have a resource (a good one) that instructs me how to do it step by step (where the screenshots I dook came from. But I want my own url not the one he uses.
<MaxFrames> I need to figure a way to make it forward the magic packets
<jpds> MaxFrames: Yeah, I don't think it can send broadcasts.
<jpds> redemptionsong: Just set up an entry in /etc/hosts and point it at the IP address of your web server.
<redemptionsong> Ok, well (1) is the problem I want to solve - is there a way to do it using the exact same method given in the video? bc I need clear, step by step instruction to pull this off at all. That's the best I've found.
<jpds> redemptionsong: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<redemptionsong> jpds: See, that's the thing. I just don't have time to research into ways to do it, then fail and try over and over and fix borked stuff. I need to 'just do it'
<jpds> redemptionsong: 192.168.122.2   blog.redemptionsong
<jpds> redemptionsong: Done.
<redemptionsong> jpds: Are you saying that "adding your step to the existing tutorial" would accomplish the soln?
<redemptionsong> "
<jpds> MaxFrames: https://serverfault.com/questions/285359/can-wake-on-lan-work-on-vpn-connection
<jpds> redemptionsong: You want a fake DNS entry.
<jpds> redemptionsong: You can do that by editing /etc/hosts to have one.
<jpds> redemptionsong: That takes literally two steps, which I've given to you.
<redemptionsong> jpds: This is great, but how does it fit into the rest of the stuff I need to do (ie: connect the dots)
<jpds> redemptionsong: Configure Apache to respond to that domain name,
<redemptionsong> I see the "dots" not the lines between them
<redemptionsong> holy cripes
<redemptionsong> thank you jpds
<redemptionsong> it's ok
<jpds> redemptionsong: 'ServerName blog.redemptionsong' in your vhost config.
<redemptionsong> jpds: Does what you say elude to a different process of configuring and installin (in the global sense) or no? (bc I'm aware that there are several mens to install a web app).
<MaxFrames> question: to add a static arp entry, do I edit which file? /etc/ethers ?
<redemptionsong> heh
<redemptionsong> I had an idea
<redemptionsong> thx
<ankit> d
<Prigit> thanks Popey and db0x for the answers :)
<popey> np
<Patrock> quick question, i'm looking for information on properly configuring /var/www/.. eg adding user to www-data or custom webmaster group. and correct file / folder permissions
<jpds> Patrock: Why does the user need to be part of www-data?
<Patrock> jpds: to be able to write edit delete etc. to the web files (local development server). looking for the best way to configure
<Ben64> you could add your user to the group, you could make your documentroot in your home directory, or theres probably other ways
<agent_white> Patrock: Also think about if you plan on having multiple sites in that directory... is a single-user best in that case?
<nikitha> hi
<agent_white> Personally, I like creating a new group with permissions that that directory, then users who can access certain child-dirs under that 'root dir'. Remove their ability to use an interactive shell... and that's a start.
<lakmalrgmailcom> hi
<Patrock> agent white: what would be the user and group of the root dir?
<agent_white> Patrock: That is up to you to decide.
<agent_white> Patrock: Most folks like to use "www-data", "web"... something that is obvious.
<agent_white> Patrock: Look at the documentation for your webserver (I assume apache or nginx) and see what permissions you need to grant to it.
<Patrock> agent_white: for now i have owner= user and group=www-data.  if i add or edit files i keep having to chmod -R and chown -R the dir's (or should this be solved with umask?) this is the reason my question arose, i will start looking for the apache2 package documentation. just finished reading the "Ubuntu server guide"
<agent_white> Patrock: You need to look into "ACL's"
<agent_white> Patrock: They define permissions to be 'automagically set' when a new file is created under the designated directory by a certain user or group.
<agent_white> Patrock: FIRST!! -- Try out ACL's on a different directory, maybe a 'testACL' directory in your home folder, before trying them out on www-data or whatnot.
<agent_white> Patrock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<Utal> i have a error while logging in ubuntu can any body help me to solve it ..it says ubuntu--vg-root doesnt exist
<Patrock> thank you, i will look into access control lists, made the mistake to chown -R user:www-data my entire filesystem once, since then, always a back up of the VM
<lasko> hehe Sorry thats kind of funny.
<peter100> what causes kernel panic?
 * lasko fists pumps the air, "Chown all teh things"
<peter100> ?
<peter100> i mean why kernel panic occurs
<lasko> peter100: When a kernel receives an interfal fatal error
<lasko> Then it causes a Kernel Panic
<lasko> One in which the kernel could not safely recover from.
<peter100> lasko that means the operating system has some bugs?
<cfhowlett> peter100, any number of causes.  if you could possibly report, oh, maybe a pertinent detail, or even an error message, ...
<om> hi
<k1l_> Utal: what device and what sort of install is that?
<kernix> hey all
<lasko> om: kernix: Hello
<peter100> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<peter100> on hdd
<peter100> sometimes during boot,  get kernel panics
<kernix> hey lasko hows you ?
<Utal> agent_white: i am having a booting problem that says ubuntu--vg-root doesnt exist . can you help me out on this .
<lasko> kernix: I'm doing fine, how are you?
<kernix> im good thanks lasko
<om> can somebody tell me how to install tomcat in ubuntu
<lasko> !tomcat | om
<om> yes
<peter100> like unable to sync
<lasko> om: What steps are you having trouble with?
<kernix> sudo apt-get install tomcat
<Utal> kll_: actully while booting it is showing a error msg ubuntu--vg-root doesnt exist
<peter100> so kernel panc occurs due to a faulty hardware?
<peter100> or software?
<om> i was install it but its not open
<k1l_> Utal: what device is it? what disk setup is it?
<CMSloveDD> hi
<lasko> CMSloveDD: Hello
<peter100> how to detect the root cause of kernel panic?
<agent_white> Utal: It is better to ask the channel instead of me specifically :)  But providing a full log/trace of the error would be helpful.
<peter100> any log files?
<yuvi> hi
<lasko> yuvi: Hello
<Utal> kll_ :its a toshiba pc
<peter100> i thought linux is proof to kernel panics, because its so robust
<agent_white> peter100: See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash#linux-crashdump
<k1l_> Utal: so its a lvm install? do you use encryption?
<lasko> peter100: Well considering that Linux is based on a Kernel and a Kernel panic requires a Kernel. I'd say not.
<yuvi> iam new to this chat ,how is it helpful
<agent_white> peter100: If there were no kernel panics, the term would not exist.
<peter100> agent_white thanks for the link, much appreciate
<agent_white> yuvi: It is as helpful as you make it.
<cfhowlett> yuvi, ask your ubuntu question
<peter100> agent_white i see
<Utal> no
<yuvi> i istalled xchat in my ubuntu pc  in what way can i use it
<cfhowlett> yuvi, please read:  https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<Utal> kll_:no
<peter100> what does DMESG do? does its displays the cause of a kernel panic agent_white?
<JethroTux> does anybody know why os-prober and 30_os-prober make kernel duplicates?
<kodo_> maybe someone can help me...I try to get initramfs to use wlan0 so I can connect to the box over dropbear-ssh to enter the decryption pass for my HD. But it doesn't seem to have that loaded in the modules. Right now I have modules=most in the initdram config file. Any hints how to get it to load the wlan-drivers?
<peter100> yuvi type xchat in terminal
<bhagwan> how to install android eclipse on mint
<agent_white> peter100: You are on the right track... but if you google the question you asked me, you could find quite a bit of information :)
<cfhowlett> !mint | bhagwan
<ubottu> bhagwan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> Utal: that doesnt make sense. that message is a lvm message
<peter100> agent_white will do, sorry buddy
<agent_white> peter100: You're fine! You're asking the right questions.
<giri> how to install android eclipse on mint
<cfhowlett> !mint | giri,
<ubottu> giri,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<giri> how to install android eclipse on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> giri, you don't have ubuntu.  you have mint.  ask mint for support.
<giri> but i want to install ubundu
<k1l_> giri: then come here if you have installed ubuntu or if you need help with installing ubuntu on your device, but for mint support ask the mint guys. you were told the server and channel where they are.
<cfhowlett> !instaill | giri, AFTER you install ubuntu you may ask for support installing android.
<jasonwhite> Hi guys I hope someone here could help me :D I am running ubuntu 14.04. Few days ago I intentionally removed some packages "indicator-xxx" that I dont remember exactly. And I see the following error in ~/.xsession-errors like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10579652/ . I suspect that startup time is a little bit delay. I think these errors are the cause for that delay. What I am doing wrong? Thanks.
<jasonwhite> I still can login and use my desktop normally. I just want to know about these errors and how to fix them in order to remove the delay at start up.
<Ben64> you probably shouldn't have removed system packages
<jasonwhite> Ben64 : Actually they are marked with Priority : optional or extra . So I think they are not system packages.
<jasonwhite> Ben64 : Do you have Ubuntu 14.04 system right there? If you have, can you give me your output of running $ sudo dpkg -l | grep indicator- ?
<Ben64> dpkg -l doesn't need sudo
<Ben64> jasonwhite: look in your logs to see what you removed
<jasonwhite> Ben64 : What  kind of log? Sorry I am novice to this.
<lasko> jasonwhite: indicator-power, printers, session, sound, applications, appmenu, bluetooth, datetime, keyboard, messages, power, printers, sessions, sound.
<lasko> oops, there are some dplicates in there but you get the idea.
<Ben64> jasonwhite: then you probably shouldn't remove packages without knowing the effects. /var/log/dpkg.log
<jasonwhite> lasko : Well I still have these installed.
<redemptionsong> jpds: Ok, now I have a real question - I hope it's a good one cause I think it would clear up my confusion - I had to paste the 6 lines here I think. I have to be clear on my question : http://ideone.com/bRZs68
 * Bl4ckD34Th Hi
<lasko> Bl4ckD34Th: Hello
 * Bl4ckD34Th Hi
<Ben64> redemptionsong: whatever ip you want the dns to point to
<Bl4ckD34Th> how are you today lasko
<Bl4ckD34Th> ?
<lasko> Bl4ckD34Th: I'm doing fine, and you?
<Bl4ckD34Th> fine
<redemptionsong> Ben64: Well it's a local install - I'm asking about the meaning of the ip address cause I don't know.
<Ben64> redemptionsong: ip address is a unique string of numbers separated by periods that identifies each computer using the Internet Protocol to communicate over a network.
<jasonwhite> Ben64, lasko : I still have all the packages lasko mentioned. So it seems my errors in ~/.xsessions-errors do not related to those indicator-xxx packages. Can you help me to trace these errors?
<Ben64> jasonwhite: check your logs, find out what you removed
<lasko> redemptionsong: Just replace the 192.168.122.2 to be 127.0.0.1  OR the IP address of your local interface (eth0, wlan0 or whatever it is)
<lasko> redemptionsong: As an example -- if you put into /etc/hosts    "127.0.0.1     blog.redemptionsong"    then whenever you attempt to goto blog.redemptionsong in a browser it will just resolve to 127.0.0.1
<redemptionsong> lasko: thanks man
<lasko> redemptionsong: No problem.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Codmadnesspro> What owner should I set autheroized keys too?
<Ben64> yours
<lasko> And a general rule is that it should have 600 for permissions (e.g. chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys* )
<jasonwhite> Ben64 : Here are all the packaged that I removed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10579751/ . It's just that I don't want some fancy things from Unity.
<Ben64> maybe don't run unity then
<Ben64> because you removed a lot of important stuff
<jasonwhite> Ben64 : I thought GNOME and such are not officially supported by Ubuntu team so I think I'd better stick with Unity.
<Ben64> not true at all
<TheNumb> jasonwhite: you are wrong.
<cfhowlett> jasonwhite, ubuntu-gnome is an official ubuntu distro.  you were misinformed.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | jasonwhite
<ubottu> jasonwhite: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<TheNumb> hmm, probably should add Ubuntu MATE to the factoid.
<cfhowlett> TheNumb, yep!
<jasonwhite> Ben64: I think I should have reinstalled those packages and see if there's still the errors. Thank you.
<xanth> So I have a question about dual-boot setups with ubuntu/windows7. I'm 90% sure I've got a keylogger on my desktop right now on windows 7, but I can't afford any sort of antivirus at the moment. If I just install Ubuntu andhave it dual boot like I've got my laptop set too, will the keylogger still function when I launch ubuntu?
<Ben64> or install any of those desktops on top of any *buntu and it will still be supported
<TheNumb> xanth: scan the windows partition using clamav.
<cfhowlett> xanth, keylogger is installed to windows.  when ubuntu is running, windows is NOT, so ...
<lasko> xanth: No, but I'd be more interested in why you haven't used something like ClamAV or anything like that
<xanth> Well because I'm still fairly new to ubuntu so I'm still learning it's capabilities.
<xanth> cfhowlett: That's what I assumed, but I wanted to be sure before I went through the trouble of partitioning my desktop hard drive.
<lasko> I find full emersion to be the best method for learning
<jasonwhite> TheNumb cfhowlett : Thanks for your information !
<xanth> Yeah, thanks so much guys :)
<cfhowlett> xanth, if you have at least 4 GB or ram: consider Ubuntu + virtualbox + windows in a vbox
<Walex> xanth: note that the non-enterprise version of some MS-Windows AV products is free, and is pretty good.
<cfhowlett> jasonwhite, happy2help!
<redemptionsong> lasko: I finally see the connections (after much travial). The ubuntutrusty.tk (shown in the turoial vid is the hostname on the poster's computer - found the paralell, now I "get it". And, of course, all you said to me that made me look in the right places. Thanks man.
<akis> hi all. any idea why my hp wireless mouse recognized from 14.04 as mosart semi 2.4G wireless mouse jumps on scrolling? any solution on this issue? i read some documentation but nothing solved my problem. any idea?
<redemptionsong> And jpds too
<redemptionsong> thx
<Prigit> Hi. Are you there Popey?
<Walex> xanth: unfortunately a decent keylogger disables installing antiviruses
<popey> Prigit: yes
<lasko> redemptionsong: Good to hear
<xanth> cfhowlett:  That would not be a bad idea at all. Vbox makes it so no program can change anything about your OS right?
<Prigit> Why can't I connect to wireless network with 802.11 security?
<cfhowlett> xanth, it can if you save a specific image.  for instance: you install win7 + update 1 and save THAT image.  if that's the only image you ever start, it is indeed a moment in time, non-changed OS
<xanth> Walex: I hadn't even thought of that, but good point. Is there any way a keylogger could disable the installation of a whole new OS?
<popey> Prigit: what happens when you try?
<cfhowlett> xanth, it would have to target your bios.  haven't heard of anything like that other (if you don't count Secure Boot)
<Prigit> w8 popey let me try
<xanth> cfhowlett: Thank you so much :) Gonna go figure out how to set up vbox hahaha :)
<cfhowlett> !vbox | xanth
<ubottu> xanth: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ultron> hi all!
<lasko> Ultron: Hello
<Ultron> which dhcp client utilities should i install ? isc-dhcp-client or dhcpcd5 ?
<Ultron> hi lasko
<lasko> Ultron: What is it you are trying to do?
<Ultron> lasko setting up my server for internal network but it's missing it;'s dhcp dependencies for leasing ip addresses
<lasko> Are you making a DHCP server?
<m1dnight_> guys, I have this bug where chromium does not redraw properly. The workaround is to add --disable-gpu-compositing to the executable
<m1dnight_> but im wondering hwere I should change this so it's set like that for all my shortcuts
<Ultron> lasko Nope got that up and running, i am making the receiving side now.
<Ultron> m1dnight_ think that's a workaround you should not want.
<Ultron> m1dnight_ have you installed any hardware video drivers?
<m1dnight_> Ultron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1309801 this is the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309801 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[xubuntu] chromium redraw issue after switching workspaces" [High,Confirmed]
<lasko> Ultron: well isc-dhcp-client is used for automatically obtaining an IP address -- however if you are a client you should just be able to use dhclient (which is already on your ubuntu install)
<Ultron> lasko not on this install, it's a very stripped down version.
<m1dnight_> Ultron: Not particularly. I have used chromium for a while but it only started a few weeks ago.
<m1dnight_> Tried opera instead, but yeah, that's chromium based to now I decided to fix it :>
<Ultron> lasko i will go with the isc version instead
<Thms> I have set up PXE boot. It works but inet doesnt work because resolv.conf only contain domain-name "led.eco" (which is the general config), in the range definition I added option domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8 but itisnt reflected in the resolv.conf of the PXE booted PC
<Ultron> m1dnight_ lemme take a quick look
<Ultron> lasko thanks for the feedback btw
<Thms> Any idea ? or can't I set the domain name server IP in the general config instead of the range config, since it's gonna be the same for all range.
<lasko> Ultron: No problem
<binni> How do I disable "Hi-DPI", that is everything on my screen is scaled up (text, widgets, etc). I'm running Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<lasko> !patience | Thms
<ubottu> Thms: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ultron> m1dnight_ I cannot help you with the bug issued on the list, but maybe I could help you with your question at hand: you want to go and add the parameter to every chrome instance ?
<m1dnight_> Ultron: yes, please :)
<m1dnight_> I know there should be a .desktop file or something?
<Thms> lasko, I am patient :)
<Ultron> Sounds like you want to add it to the unity dash launcher
<Ben64> binni: #ubuntu+1 for support until release
<Ultron> m1dnight_ yes there should be a chrome.desktop something located in /usr/share/applications
<Ultron> look for it please
<m1dnight_> aha, thanks Ultron
<m1dnight_> that was what I needed
<m1dnight_> much appreciated :)
<Ultron> if found, open it and edit the Exec line to reflect the desired change. Should be best to first backup the file.
<Ultron> No problem m1dnight_
<m1dnight_> nice, problem solved! \o/
<lasko> Thms: I havent much experience with PXE boot, but maybe I can help narrow down the issue or the very least put a second pair of eyes on the problem.
<lasko> Thms: When you say, "domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8"  -- I presume this is the dhcp option you are defining correct?
<Thms> lasko, yes
<Thms> I also use option routers and in PXE boots it is printed in capital letters
<Thms> this line is just under it, but resolv.conf only contain led.eco which is gobal defined
<TomyWork> W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<lasko> Hmmm... Give me a few minutes to read a few things.
<Thms> Syslog doesn't say there is anything wrong about this line, it is from many sources, and also dhcp doesn't fail to restart.
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: did you try a sudo apt-get update?
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje that gives me that error
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: maybe apt clean then?
<TomyWork> I suspect this to be a proxy issue and I have a way to bypass that proxy for deb packages. I can't find i18n in my sources.list. Which entry is it?
<lasko> Thms: Are you defining the domain-name-server option within a subnet scope or outside?
<lasko> Thms: Actually, would you be willing to pastebin your confguration (sanitized of course)
<Thms> lasko, within
<Thms> lasko, cannot have access to it right now..
<Thms> it's a freelance job, I'm on it for days but the guy only let me access when he is here.
<Thms> I'll try define outside of the scope, I didn't know/think it was possible
<Thms> LAN works by the way, just WAN doesnt. the default gw is good.
<Thms> so I assume it's this resolv.conf since it only contrains this one line. Am I right ,
<Thms> (I asked for a term and ping/nslookup but the guy is too afraid of linuux to run anything..)
<lasko> Thms: So as an example you can do http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10579925/
<sine0> A while back i installed gentoo on my laptop and had real issues finding support for the hybrid intel/nvidia graphics chip. im looking to switch to ubuntu and wondered if anyone had any experience with this
<cfhowlett> sine0, I believe the "bumblebee" package is for dual card switching, but I've no experience with it.
<TomyWork> bumblebee or primus
<lotuspsychje> sine0: is this an optimus card?
<TomyWork> and good luck :)
<Thms> lasko, thanks
<sine0> intell HD 4000 and Nvidia GT 650M
<sine0> not sure if it has a hybrid codename
<lasko> Thms: No Problem. When you do get access and still need help -- hop on here and if I'm around I'll be glad to assist
<lotuspsychje> sine0: can you check your cards website, to see if it has optimus technology
<Thms> lasko, why do you set an IP
<Thms> well an adress instead of an IP.
<lasko> For what? The domain-name-servers?
<sine0> ok thanks ill have alook
<Thms> lasko, yes
<Thms> how should it now the IP of it then.
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | sine0 you will need this package for optimus card
<lasko> Thms: It knows based on DNS
<ubottu> sine0 you will need this package for optimus card: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Thms> in resolv.conf you put nameserver
<lasko> oh, sorry I see what you mean. That was just an example --- I would personally use IPs.
<Thms> nameservers 8.8.8.8 and not nameservers server1.test.com
<Thms> lasko, based on which DNS ? Defined where ?
<layke> Hi. I have this similar bug. I'm running Unity, and Ubuntu 14.04 though. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YURpSbEF-Ns&feature=youtu.be
<lasko> Thms: As I said, -- I would personally use the IP -- That pastebin was just an example. Not neccesarily a usable example.
<layke> I've tried so hard to figure out why it happens. It's really disruptive.. and happens ALL the time.
<Thms> lasko, ho okay.
<Thms> Working freelance is awful, can't wait to end this.
<lotuspsychje> layke: grafix chipset and driver loaded?
<layke> lotuspsychje, 304.125 nvidia
<Thms> Well with this particular employeer, he has to be there all the time watching what I do through a crppy RDP software (it's an Hyeer-V server) and i can't even use "screen"
<Thms> I will let yo know lasko, thanks for your input.
<lotuspsychje> layke: well wobly windows can make compiz crash sometimes
<layke> lotuspsychje, I'm not using compiz, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> oh
<layke> I just mean the black window bug
<angrywombat> anyone know what this black box is? i'm assuming it's a notification that crashed.. wont go away: http://screencloud.net/v/x2Xo
<layke> That's what I get.. I'm using standard install of unity 14.04
<login-name_> how to start tomcat server
<layke> No fancy gimmicks lotuspsychje
<layke> If I click between applications, the alternate application gets a black screen instead.
<lotuspsychje> layke: did you try another graphics driver?
<layke> No I haven't
<lotuspsychje> layke: try to make sure its not related
<layke> OKay
<layke> Wil try
<lotuspsychje> layke: in additional drivers list switch
<layke> Instaling now. Thanks. I was "Using NVIDIA legacy bindary driver)
<layke> I'm install nvidia 331.113 now
<layke> Sounds like at least I should have some improvements.
<ntsp> Anyone knows when the 4xx nvidia drivers will be available in the repos?
<giri> how to start tomcat server on mint
<cfhowlett> giri, mint is not supported here.  NOT SUPPORTED here.  ask the mint channel.
<roger3415> i need some help. ubuntu wont let me use the proprietory drivers for my gpu
<k1l_> giri: we told you that before. please dont ask again in here for mint support
<cfhowlett> roger3415, what is your gpu and paste your error messages
<ntsp> Ubuntu auto installs memtest86+ right?
<cn28h> it's on the livecd.. not sure it would make sense to "install" it
<giri> how to start mysql database
<cn28h> unless you mean via grub, then I'm not sure
<k1l_> ntsp: yes
<cfhowlett> giri, go to mint.  ask mint.  stop asking for mint support in this channel.
<ubuntuser13> error while installing klavaro3.01 tar.gz package. how to solve make errors?
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: whats going on exactly?
<roger3415> im using the GUI to try and set it so how would i do that in the terminal so i can see the error message? also its an amd radeon 7310
<roger3415> it was just fine until i set my pc to dual boot with kali
<roger3415> i use the software and update GUI and go into the additional drivers to try and set the proprietory drivers, It gives me the option to but when i try to apply the change it just moves it right back to the open source one with no error window
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: ubuntu version?
<roger3415> yes im on the ubuntu version right npw
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: wich ubuntu version plz?
<roger3415> 14.10
<roger3415> it was letting me do it just fine before but it started when i just did a dual boot setup with kali
<ubuntuser13> make[2]: *** [main.o] Error 1
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: a dualboot should no block ubuntu drivers
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: maybe you can try the same, with ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> roger3415, unless you did some weird distro mixing, dual boot should have no effect on your ubuntu
<lasko> ^
<lotuspsychje> !make | ubuntuser13
<ubottu> ubuntuser13: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lasko> ubuntuser13: Also, a pastebin of the full error would be useful.
<roger3415> well to be honest i had ubuntu already installed and had the partitions fully set just for single booting. so maybe when i gparted outside of ubuntu and resized the partition ubuntu was on it couldve messed things up is what i was thinking. so maybe i gotta do a fresh install except this time make the appropriate partition sizes so i can fully set it up
<ubuntuser13> ubottu: yes i'm actually want to test this software in my language. that's why.
<cfhowlett> roger3415, sounds like a plan :)
<ubottu> ubuntuser13: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: how about you make your life easy and install 14.04.2 single on hd with internet/updates enabled at setup
<ubuntuser13> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * lasko <facepalm>
<lotuspsychje> :p
<roger3415> lotuspsychje: i had it that way for ubuntu 14.10 when i first installed it
<robby_lee> Hi, I am trying to compile the ubuntu linux kernel, when I choose the "High Memory Support (4GB)" of "Processor type and features", there appears the "debian/build/build-generic" dir in the root of kernel source dir. But  when I choose the 64GB(I want PAE), I cannot get the debian/build/build-generic-pae dir, I want to get that dir, what can i do? TKS
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: yes, but 14.04 might give you less grafix issues perhaps
<lotuspsychje> robby_lee: you know you can force pae at F1 setup right?
<roger3415> lotuspsychje: i didnt have any issues with setting proprietory drivers untill i resized the partition to allow dual boot with kali
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: like we already said, dualboot should not influence drivers
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: sounds more like a 14.10 update and after reboot issue
<lotuspsychje> !pae | robby_lee
<ubottu> robby_lee: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<roger3415> i just dont want to deal with doing all the reinstalls of stuff and the games etc
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: on 14.10, you will have to upgrade soon anyways
<cfhowlett> roger3415, then install an LTS version
<roger3415> isnt 14.10 the most current version though?
<Guest47387> IT WORKS! YESH!
<Guest47387> lyze, you here?
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: if you want stable, try 14.04
<roger3415> is it possible to downgrade without losing any data?
<cfhowlett> roger3415, downgrade?  no.  clean install an earlier version?  yes.  do not format your /home
<lotuspsychje> roger3415: you can backup stuff and use aptoncd to backup your fav packages
<ceed^> What exactly is the current kernel version on Ubuntu 14.10?
<roger3415> 3.16.0.0
<BlackPanx> my ubuntu doesnt want to reboot... i installed acpid but it still doesn't want to reboot. it still hangs and waits for manual hold of shutdown button
<ceed^> roger3415, thanks
<BlackPanx> is there anything else i can do for it to work ?
<lotuspsychje> BlackPanx: can you still enter grub?
<Ray__> Hi all, I was just wanting some help with batch renaming files and folders. I would like any file or folder found with the word ACE in it's name and then just remove the ACE part of the name. What would I have to search for to find out how to do this please?
<BlackPanx> lotuspsychje: um, it doesnt want to shutdown normally... boot works as expected.
<BlackPanx> it hangs and waits for me to hold power button and shut it down.
<lotuspsychje> BlackPanx: can you shutdown -p ?
<BlackPanx> no shutdown works.
<BlackPanx> it does not shut down.
<BlackPanx> screen is still saying it's going to shutdown... and waits there
<lotuspsychje> BlackPanx: any line that hangs when you press F1?
<BlackPanx> it might be bios related... i'll check it again.
<robby_lee> I don't mean in the boot, I'm trying to generate the "debian/build/build-generic" after compilation is finished.
<Thms>  /j #centos
<Thms> wooops. sorry.
<BlackPanx> lotuspsychje it's no error. it says: going to shutdown in 2 seconds. or something like that, then it waits.
<lotuspsychje> BlackPanx: thats strange indeed, wich ubuntu version and what kind of machine?
<BlackPanx> lotuspsychje: it's clean install of ubuntu actually. it might be i need to enable acpi in bios or something...
<BlackPanx> it's dell computer... and latest ubuntu. updated and upgraded.
<BlackPanx> lts
<robby_lee> Actually, I don't know what is the "debian/build/build-generic" dir's use.
<lotuspsychje> BlackPanx: maybe try the no acpi boot option?
<BlackPanx> it does have uefi bios...
<BlackPanx> hum... good idea
<BlackPanx> i'll try that
<rachele> ciao
<rachele> cioa
<lotuspsychje> !it | rachele
<rachele> ehoooo
<ubottu> rachele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rachele> helllo
<rachele> hello
<rachele> i'm rachel
<rachele> i am rachel
<Guest47387> hi rachele
<cfhowlett> rachele, this is ubuntu support.  ask your support question
<lotuspsychje> rachele: your in an ubuntu support channel here, do you have a question?
<rachele> hi to everyone
<rachele> i am from Italy
<lotuspsychje> !ot | rachele
<ubottu> rachele: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> rachele, ask your UBUNTU question
<rachele> Bring me to the desktop
<Ray__> Hi all, I was just wanting some help with batch renaming files and folders. I would like any file or folder found with the word ACE in it's name and then just remove the ACE part of the name. What would I have to search for to find out how to do this please? ubuntu 14.04 server
<cfhowlett> !it | rachele
<ubottu> rachele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest47387> Ray__ you would probable be able to do that with a combination of FIND and AWK
<Ray__> ok I'll go search that thank you for you time.
<Guest47387> Ray__ or Rename if it's still available
<Guest47387> Ray__ try the following, make sure to test it first in some directory with some temp files
<Guest47387> Ray__  http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<rachele> I think that i can't answer you
<rachele> I don't speak english very good
<rachele> Sorry, I am a bad girl
<cfhowlett> rachele, use the Italian channel
<cfhowlett> !it | rachele
<rachele> how can i go to the italian channel?
<rachele> I am not able to do it
<cfhowlett> rachele, /join #ubuntu-it
<rachele> Many thanks
<rachele> :*
<ygrecki> hi all
<rachele> i'll go
<rachele> Why no one answer in this chat?
<k1l_> !it > rachele
<ubottu> rachele, please see my private message
<k1l_> rachele: its a technical support channel only. its not a chat channel
<teward> ^
<teward> oops sorry
<m0e42> all sleeping
<rachele> Oh sorry, I'm new
<rachele> I agree
<cfhowlett> m0e42, no tech support problem stated = no tech support questions discussed
<teward> cfhowlett: well i've got an interesting one but it's not going to be liked :P
<teward> (nonstandard setups and deployments and all ;P)
<cfhowlett> teward, if it's ubuntu --- go for it?
<teward> cfhowlett: nonstandard as all heck but okay.  is it possible to keep dnsmasq while setting up a bind9 server that has one authoritative zone locally for a nonexistent domain (but needs full BIND zone support - hence the need for it and not /etc/hosts) while keeping the general functionality that dnsmasq provides?
<teward> pretty certain it's not feasible, and if need be i'll just run a lightweight VM with bind9 on it and fuss with my dns resolvers later, but was generally curious :)
<cfhowlett> teward, sad to say WAY beyond my narrow range of "expertise", but no doubt more experienced people here can respond
<lotuspsychje> teward: maybe this can light up a bit? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<teward> cfhowlett: indeed.  i didn't remove the highlight from that first post because Drone` has a habit of +q-ing me when I do that :P
<teward> lotuspsychje: i know how to set up bind - the problem is dnsmasq binds to 53/udp - prevents bind from starting hence the questoin.
<teward> ooo wait that answers my question, I think... have bind9 bind to a different IP... hmm...
<supermanisdeady> i have install ubuntu but have problem when using wlan network, it is show "soft block" to me when i typed "rfkill list". I have following this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2172044 by the way but shown an error like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580129/ how to fix it?
<rachele> can i ask you the italian chat channel? thanks
<teward> !it | rachele
<ubottu> rachele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<teward> rachele: you've been given it three times now.
<krabador> rachele, ci sei già nel canale italiano
<rasmus_> Hi! I submitted my app to Ubuntu about half a year ago and still have not heard anything. Does anyone know how long the pending process takes?
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: what kind of machine is this?
<muculus> my server ping is available but ssh not connect ?
<muculus> no firewall rule change
<muculus> telnet will answer on port 22
<supermanisdeady> muculus: asus-X450JN
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: you have a wifi hardware button?
<muculus> supermanisdeady: what ?
<samgranger> hey guys - how can I remove an unmet dependancy from the install list in apt-get install
<lotuspsychje> muculus: that was for me :p
<supermanisdeady> yes and its light up
<samgranger> ie: linux-server : Depends: linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.65.77) but it is not going to be installed
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: did you check your bios, for an option like 'last state' wifi?
<i7c> Will my encrypted home be unlocked if I connect only via SSH?
<supermanisdeady> yes there is no option like that in my bios
<lotuspsychje> rasmus_: maybe check in #ubuntu-devel ?
<samgranger> never mind, fixed it :)
<supermanisdeady> lotuspsychje : by the way, i forgot it is exist or not the "last state wifi" option
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: try sudo lshw -C network to see wifi chipset + driver=
<supermanisdeady> how i could do if i found hat?
<supermanisdeady> okay
<supermanisdeady> what happen with this error ? "
<supermanisdeady> *** stack smashing detected ***: lshw terminated
<supermanisdeady> Aborted (core dumped)
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: well some laptops with wifi hardware button on windows, can be a pain on ubuntu sometimes, i remember a medion
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: sudo lshw -C network
<chindy> has anyone here managed to install the NVIDIA driver for the GTX 980 ????
<lotuspsychje> chindy: is that an optimus card?
<supermanisdeady> lotuspsychje : im in root state
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | supermanisdeady
<ubottu> supermanisdeady: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<khamer> I think I'm affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1307545 - just trying to find workarounds so I can close my laptop lid and not have the system suspend - I'm monkeying around with systemd, but I'm not even convinced it's systemd and not acpid or something else
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lyze> ohai :)
<lotuspsychje> lyze: hi :p
<khamer> Can I stop systemd without other consequences?
<lotuspsychje> khamer: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<wisey_> how do I use bluetooth in Linux?
<khamer> lotuspsychje: 14.10
<cfhowlett> !bt | wisey_
<lotuspsychje> khamer: 14.10 doesnt use systemd, but upstart
<chindy> lotuspsychje, not sure i think so....
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | wisey_
<ubottu> wisey_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lotuspsychje> chindy: check your cards website, to see if its optimus technology plz
<supermanisdeady> lotuspsychje : this is what happen after http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580231/
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: without the | superman...
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: sudo lshw -C network
<chindy> lotuspsychje, no its not
<lotuspsychje> chindy: ok what errors do you get on your card, with ubuntu default drivers?
<supermanisdeady> lotuspsychje :
<supermanisdeady> root@superman-X450JN:~# sudo lshw -C network
<supermanisdeady> *** stack smashing detected ***: lshw terminated
<teward> lol
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<chindy> i can only use one of my 3 screens with a resolution of 1024* 640 eventhout its fullhd with default driver
<chindy> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> !root | supermanisdeady
<ubottu> supermanisdeady: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lotuspsychje> chindy: did you check additional drivers list? what ubuntu version do you have?
<supermanisdeady> lotuspsychje : what do you mean? enter tthat command?
<lotuspsychje> supermanisdeady: close your terminal and sudo lshw -C network (dont use su)
<chindy> lotuspsychje, yes i installed the official drivers aswell as edger driver but when installing i cant boot correctly anymore(demsag showed me that it had problems loading the driver) so after installing them i can boot into tty but it crashes shortly after... now i purged the drivers... and dont know what do do now
<chindy> dmesg*
<lotuspsychje> chindy: ubuntu version?
<j_ayen_green> Hi. I'm on the 3rd occurrence of my linode server being reported as the source of brute force attacks. I'm a web dev, not a linux admin, so my knowledge is limited, but I've taken umpteen steps published by Linode and reading I've done to secure the server, but China keeps nailing me. How would I find out which file/process is the culprit?
<lotuspsychje> !security | j_ayen_green
<ubottu> j_ayen_green: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<supermanisdeady> lotuspsychje : same result
<supermanisdeady> superman@superman-X450JN:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<supermanisdeady> [sudo] password for superman:
<chindy> lotuspsychje,  14.04 lts
<supermanisdeady> *** stack smashing detected ***: lshw terminated
<pbx> supermanisdeady, use a pastebin for multi-line stuff
<supermanisdeady> okay pbx :) sorry
<nodedfree> http://pastebin.com/HVSqHhY7 , is that mean someone is trying to access my machine with range of usernames & passwords?
<akis> hi all. any idea why my hp z3200 wireless mouse recognized from 14.04 as mosart semi 2.4G wireless mouse jumps on scrolling? any solution on this issue? i read some documentation but nothing solved my problem. any idea?
<nodedfree> i disabled authentication with passwords..
<pbx> supermanisdeady, no prob, easy mistake to make.  i like dpaste.com myself but there are tons including the /topic one
<roger3415> ok so i just tried installing the ati binary X.Org driver from the ubuntu software center and i get an error. says dependencies cannot be resolved
<roger3415> fglrx: Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.4) but 4:4.8.6+git49-gbc62005+dfsg-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<roger3415>        Depends: xorg-video-abi-18 but it is a virtual package
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | nodedfree
<ubottu> nodedfree: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 654 kB
<khamer> lotuspsychje: if 14.10 doesn't use systemd... then why's it running? it isn't used at all?
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | khamer
<ubottu> khamer: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pbx> nodedfree, sounds like it.  moodle is a popular attack vector (as are many widely deployed PHP apps)
<nodedfree> lotuspsychje, does fail2ban need any configurations? or just installation and thats it
<chindy> lotuspsychje, its version Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (just that you know i already tried it with mint/fedora/debian) couldnt get it to work on any of them
<nicki> hi guys, I would like to disable all anti-alaising on my desktop. Is this possible?
<khamer> lotuspsychje: I know what upstart is, but I didn't think it handled things like, laptop-lid-switch, power button presses, etc.
<pbx> j_ayen_green, more details please. what have you done to secure it? when "china nails you" what specifically are you seeing happen?
<lyze> well cya again
<amirsalar> hi there
<amirsalar> i got pretty bad problem with my drives
<amirsalar> just cant mount any of my drives
<amirsalar> can u help me?
<k1l_> !away > Zerant
<ubottu> Zerant, please see my private message
<Zerant> k1l_: i am on it to just fix exactly that :D
<BluesKaj> amirsalar,does sudo fdisk -l, show the drives?
<BluesKaj> !pm | amirsalar
<ubottu> amirsalar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<amirsalar> im sry im just new :( whats the channel :(
<BluesKaj> this is the channel
<BluesKaj> amirsalar, try this,  mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<amirsalar> ok
<amirsalar> wait a seond
<amirsalar> mount: can't find /path/to/drive in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<zeprox> does anyone have this sound package? the download link is broken. http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Hackers+evolution+sound+system?content=87038
<mguy> Still no Ubuntu on Chromebook 2 yet, right? That whole seabios/coreboot deal?
<santana> hi everybody good night from indonesia
<DAMP> Hey
<DAMP> Never mind
<Istalantar> hey there, i am trying to set up a google print server. the guide i am using says i need to run the command '/opt/google/chrome/chrome/ ...' to start the print connector, but i am not using chrome but chromium, what command do i need to use here?
<mcphail> Istalantar: we are probably not going to be able to help with that one. Istalling software in a non-sattndard way isn't generally covered here. Have you tried cloudprint as a google print server? It is in the repositories
<mcphail> !info cloudprint
<ubottu> cloudprint (source: cloudprint): Google Cloud Print proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-5 (utopic), package size 13 kB, installed size 105 kB
<mcphail> *standard
<Lyze> ohai :)
<teaearlgraycold> When in a screen session over SSH a terminal bell will flash the terminal window, but otherwise PuTTY will handle the bell properly and make the window's icon on the taskbar pulse.
<teaearlgraycold> Is there a way to get screen to send the bell to PuTTY properly?
<somsip> teaearlgraycold: do you have bell enabled in the puTTY settings?
<MoltenSlag> Hello there! Can someone point me to a comprehensible list of linux services (like crond type of service)?
<teaearlgraycold> Yes and it works when I'm not in a screen session
<somsip> teaearlgraycold: looks like CTRL A then CTRL G http://superuser.com/questions/488817/enable-audible-bell-in-gnu-screen-current-window
<Lyze> somsip: yes ^a ^g should work
<teaearlgraycold> somsip, ping me. Gotta test it
<somsip> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<somsip> !test | teaearlgraycold
<ubottu> teaearlgraycold: please see above
<teaearlgraycold> Woo
<teaearlgraycold> Thanks
<teaearlgraycold> That works
<somsip> teaearlgraycold: np
<teaearlgraycold> I shouldn't have to do that every time, right?
<somsip> Lyze: ^^^ any ideas? I just googled...
<Lyze> somsip: sorry i dont know :) discovered screen yesterday ;)
<somsip> Lyze: he's gone anyway. I'm a tmux user myself. Anyway....
<Lyze> somsip: oh that looks also fancy :)
<amirsalar> hi there thanx for helping me im okay now
<RudeViper> what can cause grub install to fail during clean install when there is only one hard drive in the systerm?
<dysoco> Does anyone have experience with xmodmap? can anyone tell me what's wrong with this .xmodmap file and how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580493/
<Lyze> RudeViper: can you pastebin the logfile?
<Lyze> dysoco:does it simply not work or do you get a error?
<RudeViper> it finally went through -
<dysoco> xmodmap tells me that the keysyms are wrong but those are the keysyms
<dysoco> Lyze, ^
<dysoco> maybe I misspelled something
<Lyze> yeah looks like so
<Lyze> dysoco: this looks a bit wrong: keysym Home = BackSpace  and for this: keysym Super_L = Shift_L
<dysoco> oh wait apparently only the first line is wrong
<Lyze> dysoco:as you see you use the first time CamelCase and the other time you use underscores
<neeson> Hello I have just installed Ubuntu off a USB (that I had made through UNebootin) and when I remove the USB after installing it tells me that I need to insert bootable disk. It does not seem to be booting from the hard drive even though it is set to Boot option 1
<neeson> Any ideas?
<dysoco> Lyze, hm but that's the keysym according to 'xev'
<Lyze> neeson:how much partition's do you have?
<Solaris444> Hi guys, is this the channel where I can ask ubuntu server questions?
<Lyze> dysoco: then i cant help you any longer
<Lyze> Solaris444: here
<neeson> It is a new computer with no OS. 120gb SATA drive
<Solaris444> excellent thanks Lyze.
<DJones> Solaris444: It is, but you may also get responses in #ubuntu-server
<neeson> I ran the boot repair and got the following number
<Lyze> neeson: thats weid. do you have a correct setup of your bios? (efi, ...)
<dysoco> alright I just used keycodes and seems to be working
<somsip> dysoco: dead_acute is not valid according to this http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/List_of_Keysyms_Recognised_by_Xmodmap
<dysoco> thanks anyways
<neeson> paste.ubuntu.com/10577294
<Solaris444> I have enabled the root account on my ubuntu 12.04 server install. I have added the command "ntpdate pool.ntp.org" to the cron table for that account, but the command does not appear to execute
<Lyze> neeson: clickable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10577294/
<Solaris444> it executes when I issue it separately.
<somsip> !ntp | Solaris444
<ubottu> Solaris444: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<neeson> Im not sure that I do
<ikonia> Solaris444: because you can't do that
<ikonia> Solaris444: you need to have fully qualitied paths for example
<Solaris444> can you explain?
<ikonia> qualified sorry
<ikonia> Solaris444: have you ever used crontab before ?
<dysoco> somsip, hm you're right, xmodmap doesn't yield an error but it doesn't remap properly
<Solaris444> yes
<Solaris444> never had a problem
<somsip> dysoco: but you got it, so end result is good
<dysoco> it shows ´ but I can't use the braces
<Solaris444> but never used it for root before
<ikonia> Solaris444: ok, so you understand it's not a user shell enviornment so typing things like ntpdate won't do anything as it doesn't know where ntp is
<dysoco> yeah but it won't work with Alt or Shift
<ikonia> so you'll need to specify the full path to that binary or wrap it in a script
<Solaris444> ikonia: so by fully qualified path you mean i have to supply the complete path to the binary
<Solaris444> right.
<Solaris444> ok that answers that.
<Solaris444> :)
<Lyze> neeson: so you changed the boot partition to /dev/sda1 ? and enabled efi?
<R13ose1> How do I access the files on my Windows 10 virtualbox from Ubuntu?
<Solaris444> Thank you ikonia.
<dysoco> oh well this sucks, I can remap the keys, but if I try to use a modifier with the key, then it won't work.
<Lyze> R13ose1: edit -> shared folders and then add the folder you need to share. then inside (windows) under network/virtualbox-host/<foldername> should be your folder
<neeson> I am not sure how to do that. I put the USB in and followed the installation instructions. I clicked install only (i.e.. no partition etc)
<chindy> if i got a binary file in /opt/xy how or where do i have to set the path so i can run sudo xy from any directory?
<Lyze> neeson: erm when starting the client you can press a button to boot into a specific partition. select it there
<Lyze> neeson: oh you have also windows installed?
<BluesKaj> R13ose1, do you have guest additions installed, if so you should have the windows folders available in the panel
<Lyze> well im off now cya
<R13ose1> Lyze: don't see edit anywhere
<RudeViper> I think some of my harware might be too old for 14.04
<neeson> I have nothing else installed. It was a zotac nano box with no OS. I bought and inserted the SATA drive so it should be blank. I have no experience with BIOS, but when I go in I am able to amend "Boot Otion Priorities" and Boot Option 1 is USB, boot option 2 my SATA drive
<jhutchins> RudeViper: It's pretty rare that any Linux fails to be backward compatible.
<R13ose1> BluesKaj: no guest additions installed.  Just Ubuntu as my main OS and Windows 10 within virtualbox
<sweb> my ssh server not connected until one hour but ping is work ... is my server under attack ?
<BluesKaj> guest additions should be installed in VB , it's an option
<jhutchins> RudeViper: Are you having a specific problem?
<BluesKaj> R13ose1,^
<R13ose1> BluesKaj: how?
<BluesKaj> R13ose1, best to ask in #virtualbox, it's been a while since I used it
<R13ose1> BluesKaj: okay
<RudeViper> jh - not really different problem each install - I'm gonna drip back to 13.04 and see if that works
<Istalantar> mcphail: sry, saw your answer just now ... cloudprint won't work, i am trying this on a raspberry pi and i didn't find cloudprint there
<neeson> Hello, I have been attempting to instal ubuntu via a USB that I have prepared with UNebootin. I no other OS installed, it is a new Zotac nano-xbox with no OS. I have installed only Ubuntu as an OS (no partition etc). I do not know much about the BIOS, but I have amended the Boot settings "Boot options Proiorities" to Option 1 USB and option 2 my SATA HDD. When my instal finishes and I removed the USB after restart the message "reboot an
<khamer> lotuspsychje: I'm starting to think the problem isn't upstart, it's that something is killing my whole login session and taking xfce4-power-manager with it
<neeson> This does tors again when I change the Boot Option 1 to my SATA HDD
<chadmandoo> hey all.  I am somewhat new to ubuntu but I installed LXDE to run Unity mode with my windows machine.  I am looking for the "terminal" that was on unity or an alternative terminal that will work well with such things as drag and drop file paths etc
<BluesKaj> neeson, no need to change the boot sequence if you no longer have a usb connected
<neeson> Thanks BluesKaj
<neeson> Do you know why I cannot reboot? It happens whether I change it or not
<lana> wifi is conneccted but internet not working
<BluesKaj> neeson,ok , try holding the left shift key down right after the post/bios screen to bring up grub menu
<mirinda2k> good Thursday everyone, excuse my disturbance, i have a rather wired question: Is there any copy utility where you can define the desired speed of copying? i am used to use dd, but in some cases its to fast for me. It may sound strange, but this is my problem
<wisey_> how do I tell Ubuntu to render the audio through my bluetooth device. It's not listed in the sound app
<wisey_> but it's connected
<lana> wifi is conneccted but internet not working..
<mirinda2k> i want to limit speed for example to 10 Megs / second
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jpds> mirinda2k: Use 'tc'.
<wisey_> why doesn't my speaker appear in the sound app?
<jpds> mirinda2k: Read the man page first: 'man tc[4~.'
<mirinda2k> jpds: thanks for the tip. a first view on the manpage assumes that this will do the trick for me. to be honest, i didn't even know that this traffic control subsystem exists
<mirinda2k> jpds: Thank you very much!
<jpds> mirinda2k: I've never used it myself.
<mirinda2k> i'll give it a try. thanks and bye.
<wisey_> linux is a piece of shit goodbye
<akis> hi all. any idea why my hp z3200 wireless mouse recognized from 14.04 as mosart semi 2.4G wireless mouse jumps on scrolling? any solution on this issue? i read some documentation but nothing solved my problem. any idea?
<helpseeker> Is someone in here which can advise me
<helpseeker> I have a team in a game with five guys
<helpseeker> We want that server to recieve some streams
<helpseeker> one stream is a livestream from a game
<helpseeker>  five webcams with streams from five different computers
<helpseeker> the server has to add these six streams into one and forward that to twitch
<helpseeker> is this possible?
<helpseeker> I thought someone built that before and I did not find it
<julian-delphiki> helpseeker typically people use a skype video call
<helpseeker> julian-delphiki: Did you my complete description? We want to send all video sources to one server.
<helpseeker> julian-delphiki: and this server has to merge them into one by a given layout. then he has to send them to twitch
<julian-delphiki> helpseeker: like I said most people use skype or something like that to merge that.
<helpseeker> julian-delphiki: okay, finally we have to merge the skype output and the game-window
<julian-delphiki> helpseeker: right im not sure what software you use to stream on linux but it can probably do that
<helpseeker> julian-delphiki: and then we have some performance issuse what we wanted to prevent by using a "merging" server
<pavlos> helpseeker, have you looked at http://bigbluebutton.org/ ?
<helpseeker> pavlos: just a moment, I will check that...
<pavlos> helpseeker, it is video conferencing, not sure it applies to you, but our local team gets together and share webcams.
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm trying to install gdb-7.9 in my ubuntu 14.10...but I can't find a ppa with that....can you guys guide me?
<helpseeker> okay pavlos this is an awesome piece of open source but its a conference tool I might have to watch
<helpseeker> its not a server solution so far I can see just in short time but maybe useful
<pavlos> helpseeker, thought of suggesting it ...
<helpseeker> yes thanks man! pavlos I found another idea now... maybe a server how merges with web rtc...
<Sap> hi iam fasing a problem willing boot my laptop sudddenly .. it says ubuntu--vg-root doesnt exist what should i do
<Sap> hi iam fasing a problem willing boot my laptop sudddenly .. it says ubuntu--vg-root doesnt exist what should i do
<Sap> hi i my laptop sudddenly not booting .. it says ubuntu--vg-root doesnt exist what should i do
<john_doe_jr> how do I install GNU version of du?
<Sap> hi i my laptop sudddenly not booting .. it says ubuntu--vg-root doesnt exist what should i do
<pavlos> Sap, suggestion ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/567730/gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-ubuntu-vg-root-doesnt-exist
<Pici> john_doe_jr: You should already have it, it comes with coreutils.
<k1l_> john_doe_jr: that is included in coreutils.
<john_doe_jr> Pici: how do I know ?
<Pici> john_doe_jr: du --version
<Pici> john_doe_jr: coreutils is installed on every Ubuntu install.
<john_doe_jr> Pici: alright thanks…I already have it
<k1l_> john_doe_jr: or see this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=du&searchon=contents there you can search for stuff inside the packages
<JuJuBee> Howdy all.  I'm looking to insert my Ubuntu PC between my cable modem and my home network (WiFi router).  Does this look like what I need to do?  http://pastebin.com/SbtBhCe3
<kro2488> finally got ubuntu on my laptop man that was a struggle
<kro2488> Although I did encounter sometthing I never have before
<kro2488> I was trying to install skype and it won't let me because of "broken pages" what does that really mean, and how do I fix it?
<k1l_> can you pastebin the whole command and output?
<kro2488> I was messing with it last night, should I just run the command line install command again?
<kro2488> and pastebin?
<k1l_> yes
<JuJuBee> kro2488: pastebin error msg
<kro2488> okay hold on
<bhavesh> Our teacher told us to change pam_service_name from vsftpd to ftp for a tutorial on "Adding FTP users with ready-only access to shared directory"
<kro2488> I would rather post it as an image is that ok?
<bhavesh> Could someone explain me what is pam_service_name and why change it?
<k1l_> !paste | kro2488
<k1l_> !paste | kro2488
<ubottu> kro2488: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kro2488> http://imgur.com/avL9OEd
<kro2488> I like imgur better
<k1l_> for text pastebin is better. so we can copy/paste and dont have to tyoe
<k1l_> *type
<JuJuBee> kro2488: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install
<kro2488> it also gives errors in synaptic package manager as well
<k1l_> kro2488: please run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kro2488> jujubee: no not yet
<kro2488> k1l_: ok one sec
<kro2488> just a general command run it like that
<kro2488> crap im using the laptop now I hit enter by mistake with only half of it on there lol
<JuJuBee> kro2488: yes, that will attempt to fix missing dependencies
<bepolite> Hello
<kro2488> ill do it again one sec
<bepolite> Please how do I remove the top panel in ubuntu
<bepolite> I want it to auto collapse
<bepolite> Any tips? I am using ubuntu 14
<kro2488> it technically wassnt installed yet jujubee but will that probably fix it?
<JuJuBee> Might
<kro2488>  how will i know?
<kro2488> last night i had to also manually fix the sources list i got a line error there as well
<kro2488> but i figured it out
<JuJuBee> kro2488 Run the command and let me know if there is error
<kro2488> jujust no errors
<JuJuBee> kro2488: Paste output following the command please
<bepolite> Anyone with an Idea to my problem??
<pmitros> I just installed Ubuntu 14.10 on an EFI laptop. It worked fine a few times, dualboot with Windows, and then it stopped. When I try to boot, after grub, there's just a black screen. It boots fine from a USB Ubuntu stick. If I boot into Ubuntu recovery mode, it goes into a busybox on the initrd.
<kro2488> also is there a command line command to udpate the system if you wanna do it without it prompting you?
<kro2488> and one sec jujubee
<pmitros> I'd like to run fsck on the HDD, but I'm actually not sure how to do that on an EFI/GPT disk
<pmitros> A lot of people got this kind of error when there was a disk issue.
<pmitros> Does anyone know (1) what the issue might be or (2) have pointers to any docs about EFI? Even something as simple as how to run fsck on it.
<JuJuBee> kro2488: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<JuJuBee> kro2488: that will upgrade your packages without prompting.
<kro2488> nice
<kro2488> okay i subittmed my paste
<quants> hi, i want to load Lubuntu onto a 32bit windows system,  i have the download file but i need to make it usable as a boot usb.
<kro2488> how do i make a link with it?
<k1l_> kro2488: copy the url and paste it here
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, -y is optional and not necessary if you want to see what's going to upgrade before you decide
<k1l_> kro2488: like uploading a picture, just with text
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: he wanted to do unattended
<kro2488> http://pastebin.com/cSZuAcRn
<BluesKaj> not advisable IMO
<pmitros> The normal devices (/dev/sdaN) doesn't seem to show up as anything sensible with UEFI/GPT
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: I agree
<quants> hi, i want to load Lubuntu onto a 32bit windows system,  i have the download file but i need to make it usable as a boot usb.
<k1l_> kro2488: please show "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a paste, too
<kro2488> ok
<kro2488> how do i open that
<JuJuBee> kro2488: Was looking for the output following the apt-get -f install but it looks like there were no issues anyway...
<k1l_> just put my command into the terminal, copy that, upload the text to the paste service
<BluesKaj> quants, load Lubuntu onto a 32bit windows system? with VM?
<k1l_> JuJuBee: there is a trusty repo enabled. i would try to fix that first
<JuJuBee> Anybody wanna have a look: Howdy all. I'm looking to insert my Ubuntu PC between my cable modem and my home network (WiFi router). Does this look like what I need to do? http://pastebin.com/SbtBhCe3
<JuJuBee> k1l_: good eyes, missed that
<quants> Blueskaj, im a newb, sorry what do you mean??
<BluesKaj> quants, I'm asking you what you mean, Ubuntu is an operating system not a application that runs in windows
<doug_seven> Hello guys
<doug_seven> I am a newbie and I wanted to ask something
<k1l_> quants: what OS are you on right now, windows?
<kro2488> http://pastebin.com/A4zVT12F
<quants> blueskaj, I know, I mean i want to destroy windows 7 starter
<k1l_> BluesKaj: i think he wants a windows tool to create the lubuntu usb
<kro2488> pendrive linux website and the option other than unetbootin worked for me
<doug_seven> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTs
<doug_seven> but it keeps crashing
<quants> k1L_ windows 7 starter
<doug_seven> ans sending out error reports
<doug_seven> anyway I cna fix that ?
<k1l_> kro2488: look at that last paste you did. the last line starting not with a # is directing to a trusty repo. we need to make that a precise to not get issues
<k1l_> quants: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ioria> doug_seven,  can you be more specific, please ?
<doug_seven> whn I am on firefox
<doug_seven> i close all by itself
<doug_seven> *it
<quants> k1l_ thank you
<k1l_> kro2488: in terminal: "sudo /etc/apt/sources.list" then in the editor go to that line and change the "trusty" to a "precise". after that press ctrl+o to save it and ctrl+x to exit. after that "sudo apt-get update" again
<kro2488> uhh k1l_: which line?
<doug_seven> and the when I try to reload firefox again same problem
<BluesKaj> quants, let's start from the begining , what operating systems do yo have installed on your machine, and what do you want to do with Ubuntu?
<k1l_> kro2488: line 13
<k1l_> kro2488: that is a 12.04 install, right?
<ioria> doug_seven,  try this in terminal  :  sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-*
<doug_seven> also sometimes even before I start to use ubuntu, prior to loading the desktop I get a message saying that ubuntu has crashed
<k1l_> kro2488: "lsb_release -d" will tell you
<YesLe> Hi guys, I need help backing up a mysql database on an ubuntu server using SSH. I'm given a username and password with all privileges, but not the root account. I kept getting "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)" when typing mysql. Any idea?
<quants> Blueskaj im waning to put lubuntu ontu a windows 7 starter system as windows is horible.
<kro2488> it says that the release command is not found
<teward> kro2488: the command is lsb_release
<doug_seven> thanks for helping ioria
<teward> the _ is part of the command
<doug_seven> I loaded the command
<kro2488> no lsb modules available
<kro2488> it says
<k1l_> kro2488: "lsb_release -d"
<teward> kro2488: lsb_release -d
<kro2488> ubuntu 14.02 lts
<k1l_> kro2488: stop
<doug_seven> 0 to upgrade, 59 to newly install, 0 to remove and 25 not to upgrade. Need to get 34.4 MB of archives. After this operation, 119 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<kro2488> 14.04. lts
<kro2488> mistyptes
<kro2488> mistyped
<k1l_> kro2488: details matter a lot. so make sure you dont make typos now
<kro2488> its 14.04.2
<k1l_> kro2488: so how come your sources.list points to 12.04?
<k1l_> kro2488: what did you do there?
<kro2488> i had an issue with it
<kro2488> i had to make it from scratch
<kro2488> but besides that nothing
<k1l_> kro2488: no. what version did you install?
<doug_seven> ioria?
<kro2488> of ubuntu>
<kro2488> ?
<k1l_> yes, of ubuntu
<kro2488> i think it was 12
<kro2488> something
<ioria> doug_seven,  say yes
<k1l_> kro2488: and then?
<kro2488> and then what
<k1l_> kro2488: you system is a mess.
<BluesKaj> quants, what do you mean by "put  lubuntu ontu a windows 7 starter system " ?
<k1l_> it says its a 14.04, but the sources say it should be a 12.04.
<kro2488> ah
<doug_seven> I did
<kro2488> how to fix that>
<loa> hello. I have question about using zram and zswap... can somebody explain why my zram is always free, even with swappiness 100?
<doug_seven> so now it will update the archives and other files
<k1l_> so right now we need to find out what is going on to think about if that is fixable or if you will need a clean install
<doug_seven> but what about the crash?
<kro2488> ok how do i open sources text file
<kro2488> lets look
<k1l_> kro2488: therefore i ask: what did you do exactly? because no ubuntu comes to that state without a user doing stuff
<ioria> doug_seven,  it should fix the crash o fFF
<doug_seven> okey thanks
<kro2488> it asked to do updates but i didnt let it yet before i wanted to install skype
<doug_seven> can I ask soemthing else please?
<k1l_> kro2488: did you change the sources on that system?
<kro2488> yes i got a line error
<BluesKaj> quants, do you want to replace windows with Ubuntu?
<kro2488> so i copy and pasted from a help website
<kro2488> to just make sources afresh
<doug_seven> whenever I bot my laptop, the computer loads and then reaches the screen where ubuntu appears with the dots underneath
<k1l_> kro2488: can you show that page and what you did?
<kro2488> let me find it
<quants> bluekaj yes, sorry im new
<doug_seven> at this point the screen flickers until I press 'enter' on the keyboard
<doug_seven> anyway to fix that please?
<kro2488> k1l: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78951/how-do-i-remove-a-malformed-line-from-my-sources-list
<kro2488> i did number 8
<k1l_> kro2488: ok, what gives you: "uname -a"
<ioria> doug_seven,  check first if your firefox is ok...  and please put the nickname in
<kro2488> uname -a
<kro2488> Linux kro24889-X202E 3.16.0-31-generic #41~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 11 19:30:13 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kro2488> i think its interesting i cant find skype in the software center where i could on my desktop
<BluesKaj> quants, do you have ubuntu iso/image installed on a usb stick?
<k1l_> kro2488: ok. so you are on a 14.04 system and changed the repos to 12.04 back because of that help, which was directed to someone usin 12.04
<kro2488> ah i diddnt even realize
<k1l_> kro2488: skype is the last problem you got right now
<kro2488> should be easy to fix right
<kro2488> just find a default source list for 14.04?
<biella> ah
<k1l_> kro2488:  sudo sed -i 's/precise/trusty/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> kro2488: after that please pastebin the sources.list again with "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BluesKaj> quants, if not , read this and follow the instructions that fit your situation, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<kro2488> i get a no input file error on first command
<kro2488> maybe i didnt type it exact?
<k1l_> copy and paste it!
<k1l_> there is no room for typos now
<doug_seven> hello again Ioria
<doug_seven> sorry but got disconnected and could not find the channel
<kro2488> ok i did the first one but it didnt say anything after
<kro2488> is that normal
<k1l_> yes.
<kro2488> ok onto second
<k1l_> now 2nd command and show the output in pastebin
<doug_seven> hello again
<doug_seven> can I ask something please
<kro2488> http://pastebin.com/8gUqhiBY
<doug_seven> when ever i boot ubuntu, the computer loads up to the screen with ubuntu written underneath there are the five or six dots
<k1l_> kro2488: now "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<doug_seven> at this point my screen start to flicker
<doug_seven> anyway I can fix that? I have to select enter everytime to proceed
<slackrulez> doug_seven: ubuntu sucks, why wont you try something else? like debian, or slackware
<kro2488> http://pastebin.com/8gUqhiBY
<ioria> doug_seven,  it's a  video   driver issue,i think
<doug_seven> erm simply cause I am a newbit and I am not familiar with the command lines
<ioria> doug_seven,  nvidia driver ?
<doug_seven> how do I update the video driver?
<doug_seven> I don;t know
<doug_seven> It's an old hp 6720s
<doug_seven> I kicked windows vista off and instaled ubuntu
<k1l_> kro2488: that is the old paste :)
<slackrulez> doug_seven: if i were you, first thing i would do would be to change from GNOME to something more lightweight
<slackrulez> doug_seven: that way at least you can log in and use stuff
<doug_seven> i am using unity at the moment
<Bumblefluff> I vote i3wm
<doug_seven> with the little taskbar on the left
<kro2488> http://pastebin.com/MG79k3vQ
<slackrulez> doug_seven: well at least you can log in
<kro2488> that is what it gives me
<kro2488> when i ran that command again
<doug_seven> at that yes
<k1l_> <k1l_> kro2488: now "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ioria> doug_seven,  you need intel drivers
<doug_seven> but I read about slackware being command line based
<slackrulez> doug_seven: yes but you can always "startx" your way into graphic interface
<doug_seven> so since Ubuntu is more graphical it's easier to people like me
<kro2488> then i paste it right
<kro2488> :P
<k1l_> slackrulez: please stop.
<k1l_> slackrulez: startx is not the ubuntu way
<slackrulez> k1l_: doug has a free will to choose!
<doug_seven> don't know 'startx; but I can look it up sure
<kro2488> it is updating alot k1L
<k1l_> slackrulez: enough of you giving false advice. if you dont want to support ubuntu leave this channel here
<doug_seven> so far i have tried mind and ubuntu
<k1l_> kro2488: yes, that is fine. let the updates run
<slackrulez> doug_seven: it is a script, when in text mode, you can run that command and you "windows" will come up
<kro2488> yeah i need to run to restroom brb
<slackrulez> doug_seven: /j slackware
<ioria> doug_seven,  type lshw and check  what type is the cpu
<k1l_> doug_seven: dont listen to the troll trying to get users switch from ubuntu to his favorite distro
<kro2488> back
<doug_seven> okey i will look Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<kro2488> ok what should it look like when it stops?
<arrayjumper> Hi, I have a problem with my 14.04 ubuntu set up. For the past 2-3 months everytime on powering up and logging on the computer suspends by itself. I have checked to see if any of the start up applications are causing but none of them are. Any ideas what the reason might be?
<k1l_> kro2488: your regular command propmt
<doug_seven> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5670  @ 1.80GHz
<kro2488> its still going
<kro2488> im hoping this fixes the source list
<ioria> doug_seven,  that's  the chipset
<kro2488> i didnt notice it was an older source list when i switched it
<kro2488> i was just annoyed so much at that point looking for an easy fix
<doug_seven> Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<ioria> doug_seven,  at thetop of thelshw output  you should see the 'cpu'  and in  'display' the graphic
<Paddy_NI> hmm... 64GB Micro SD which works on android phone yet refuses to mount on both windows and linux
<Bumblefluff> SDXC?
<kro2488> ok its done
<kro2488> k1l_: its done
<Paddy_NI> Bumblefluff, I think so, just a sec
<kro2488> ok its asking me to reboot to finish installing
<kro2488> i should do it right
<doug_seven> *-display:1 UNCLAIMED              description: Display controller              product: Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller              vendor: Intel Corporation              physical id: 2.1
<k1l_> kro2488: yes
<Paddy_NI> Bumblefluff, Yes, it's this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00J2BZOUY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
<kro2488> okay ill brb
<Paddy_NI> Bumblefluff, There is a small unallocated space at the start of the FS according to GParted
<doug_seven> i hope thats what you a re looking for
<Paddy_NI> Bumblefluff, Here is the error "Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/patrick/disk: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/patrick/disk"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'"
<Paddy_NI> I tried licking it and everything...
<Bumblefluff> 14.04?
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu MATE 14.04 which is technically 14.11
<ioria> doug_seven,  ok...  go in /etc/X11 and look for  xorg.conf file if exists
<linocisco> hi all, lets say I have a domain name and single ubuntu mail server configured using domain name. If internet down to my server, and I dont wanna lose all emails, how could I do?
<linocisco> <linocisco> if my internet is down for 1 day or 1hr due to some reason, how can I protect now to lose incoming emails especially during these period?
<linocisco> <linocisco> if my internet is down for 1 day or 1hr due to some reason, how can I protect not to lose incoming emails especially during these period?
<Bumblefluff> Probably getting this because xfat filesystem isn't install in Ubuntu by default
<Paddy_NI> Oh
<linocisco> hi all, lets say I have a domain name and single ubuntu mail server configured using domain name. If internet down to my server, and I dont wanna lose all emails, how could I do?
<linocisco> if my internet is down for 1 day or 1hr due to some reason, how can I protect not to lose incoming emails especially during these period?
<Paddy_NI> I was not aware of that Bumblefluff
<Paddy_NI> That could be relatively simple
<Bumblefluff> Paddy_NI: try sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils and try mounting it again
<doug_seven> where do i look that up?
<rypervenche> linocisco: I would recommend not spamming the room with the same question over and over. Please be patient.
<Paddy_NI> Bumblefluff, Remind me to buy you dinner
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<kro2488> ok im back
<Bumblefluff> Paddy_NI: just a beer is good ;)
<kro2488> now how to check everything is ok?
<Paddy_NI> Bumblefluff, True true.. My wife might get the wrong idea
<linocisco> rypervenche, I didn't mean to flood or spam, as previous msg was with error,I resent
<Bumblefluff> Paddy_NI: Mine too...
<Bumblefluff> She already thinks i love *nix more than her
<rypervenche> linocisco: Mail servers should try to resend the message for a certain period of time, so you shouldn't lose mail if it is only for a day.
<kro2488> k1l_: you there?
<k1l_> yes
<kro2488> okay lets check that we fixed the mess
<rypervenche> linocisco: If you are very worried about that, then set up a second mail server as a backup to handle it.
<linocisco> rypervenche, I dont worry about outgoing mails from our mail server, Just worry about incoming emails from the outside world during this down time
<k1l_> kro2488: "sudo apt-get install skype"
<kro2488> we wont need to look at source list again?
<kro2488> it seems to be installing skype ok now
<k1l_> nope. that should not be touched anymore
<rypervenche> linocisco: That is what I meant.
<kro2488> so do i have the right sources list now tho?
<kro2488> assuming so
<doug_seven> Intel® 965GME/GLE x86/MMX/SSE2
<doug_seven> found it
<kro2488> thanks
<kro2488> ill go to you guys first instead of the web
<kro2488> when i have issues
<linocisco> rypervenche, I dont understand well. excuse me. and what about if downtime is more than 3 days.?
<rypervenche> linocisco: Messages will drop, if you don't have a second mail server in your MX records.
<linocisco> rypervenche, second mail server should also be online , right? so internet is so important to be 24/7 online anyway. We are in the place where there is no stable internet
<rypervenche> linocisco: Correct. If you are not in a place where Internet can be stable, then you should not be hosting your own mail.^^
<TomyWork> it can be stable, but it isnt :D
<EDragon205> Hey guys
<EDragon205> I put the ubuntu ISO file in my virtualbox linux folder, but it still says No bootable medium found when I try to run it
<k1l_> EDragon205: you need to "put it into the virtualbox cd rom drive"
<k1l_> EDragon205: just click the menu on that vbox client and choose the iso to be loaded as cdrom there
<EDragon205> Oooh I completely forgot about that step, thanks k1l_
<EDragon205> do i put it in IDE or SATA?
<k1l_> you can choose the iso there
<bmorriso> I'm trying to do a git clone from a preseed. It's from a private repo, so I'm cloning via SSH -- what user am I? So that I can ssh-keyscan github.com > /path/to/user/.ssh/known_hosts
<Paddy_NI> I am having a little difficulty finding a clear answer regarding rotating a video file 180 degrees. Most of the answers are using ffmpeg which afaik has been forked or depreciated. Ideally I would like a way of doing this with an absolute minimum of loss in quality.
<ioria> Paddy_NI, have you tried avidemux ?
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I have not
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I'll take a look now
<ioria> Paddy_NI, after selecting a video codec select in Filters: Transform: Rotate: add and select 180°, then save
<Paddy_NI> ioria, Should video quality be affected in any sort of adverse way?
<ioria> Paddy_NI, i'mnot a video guru, but itdepends on your settings and your  system capacity
<Paddy_NI> ioria, I'll feel my way around :-)
<Paddy_NI> Thank you
<ioria> Paddy_NI, np
<artu> eai
<lyze> Hello guys :)
<sine0> I have a laptop with this setup on the harddrive:
<sine0> ./ boot / swap / gentoo                 / windows 7        /  storage  .../
<sine0> I want to replace gentoo with ubuntu, will the setup allow me to install onto that partition and uuse the current swap and update tehh grub boot loader
<naminoit> nousautres
<ObrienDave> sine0, yes, if you're careful
<ablegreen_w> I need a tool to install Ubuntu and install a bunch of Python modules from canonical on multiple computers. Any ideas?
<OerHeks> !offline| ablegreen_w
<ubottu> ablegreen_w: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<ablegreen_w> Okay I will check that out, thanks
<lyze> how do i use a server password in irssi with a : in it? (the pw is a oauth token)
<Rapture> do you have to umount before performing resize2fs?
<ablegreen_w> ubottu: How do I launch Synaptic from the terminal>?
<ubottu> ablegreen_w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> ablegreen_w, synaptic is not installed standard, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ablegreen_w> Okay thanks,.
<Pici> lyze: try asking in #irssi
<ablegreen_w> When I edit the connections in the graphical Network Manager tool, how come my changes aren't reflected in my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<lyze> Pici: ok :)
<lyze> ablegreen_: because they are two different programs :) thats the same as using two different chat programs
<lyze> and both save the files to different directions
<ioria> ablegreen_w, because it uses NetworkManager instead
<ioria> ablegreen_w, but you can purge NM and configure the files
<user9> newbie, doesn't ubuntu set up partitions and swap when installed?
<ablegreen_w> ioria: What file does Network Manage modify?
<ioria> ablegreen_w, networkmanager.conf ... etc  ithink
<ioria> ablegreen_w,  /etc/NetworkManager
<ablegreen_w> loria: Thanks.
<ioria> ablegreen_w,  np
<lyze> user9: yes it does
<lyze> user9: at least when you didnt use the "other settings" options
<user9> i used the default cuz am new
<lyze> user9: then it should have created a swap partition
<user9> how come swap is always 0% even when ram is over 90%
<lyze> user9: swap will only be activated when you ran out of ram
<user9> isn't swap there to ease things up?
<user9> ran out completely?
<lyze> user9: yeah. when the os needs more ram then you have in reallity
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i am using dual screen
<lyze> for example the os and programs need 16gb of ram and you have 8gb then it uses all of the 8gb of the ram and 8gb from the swap partition
<lyze> ohai hellyeah
<hellyeah> but when i do something on my laptop screen it effects the another screen
<hellyeah> for example i watched full screen youtube video
<user9> 1Gb of ram ubuntu running slow n often freezing
<lyze> hellyeah: so it mirrors the same thing?
<hellyeah> something i did on laptop screen it effect the another screen
<lyze> hellyeah: so do you see the same thing on each monitor?
<hellyeah> no
<hellyeah> there is no mirror screen here
<hellyeah> but for example when i watch full screen youtube video and my mouse curser is in my laptop screen and i clicked alt+f2. it exit full screen mode
<hellyeah> i dont know i can tell my problem
<lyze> so it exits out of the full screen window whenever you do sth on the other monitor?
<hellyeah> yes exactly
<lyze> hellyeah: which browser do you use?
<hellyeah> firefox
<lyze> hellyeah: yeah for me it does this to. use a different one :)
<lyze> for a quick solution
<lyze> hellyeah: for example w/ chrome it works
<hellyeah> let me try
<hellyeah> humm
<hellyeah> it works with chrome what the hell
<lyze> ^^
<lyze> well firefox :)
<hellyeah> firefox was good in the past
<lyze> yeah
<hellyeah> why it is bad now :D
<lyze> dont ask me :O
<alchemistswl> :D
<lyze> hellyeah: i guess thats because chrome uses pepper flash player and firefox uses the adobe one. and this one is a old version
<lyze> lol that quit message from WML
<hellyeah> ic
<junior_> hello
<lyze> ohai junior_
<junior_> so if there is a driver for a wifi card within the kernel and it doesnt autoconfig it for it then how do i go abouts putting it on?
<junior_> someone told me the command line for it something about rt2x00 | grep or something like that
<OerHeks> junior_, what 'a wificard' ??
<lyze> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lyze> OerHeks: guess a network card with wifi functionality
<junior_> aka wan0
<Scunizi> Can I delete everything in /tmp without worry?
<OerHeks> lyze, i guess you might be right
<lyze> OerHeks: :)
<OerHeks> junior_, give more details please, or follow the guides https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<junior_> its a rt5592 wificard
<junior_> xeon-enouf told me the command line to make it work but i didnt write it down :/
<junior_> the drivers for it are rt2x00 in the kernel
<OerHeks> junior_, today ? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/11/%23ubuntu.html
<junior_> looks like it was yesterday not today
<lyze> junior_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<GoodOlFurball> Anyone here?
<lyze> ohai GoodOlFurball
<GoodOlFurball> Hey, I need help recovering my password rip
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tgm4883> Any reason I can't use a variable when using scp in a bash script? This fails on line 9 pretending that ${FILE} (I've also tried $FILE) doesn't exist    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10581658/
<GoodOlFurball> Well, its for GameSurge
<lyze> tgm4883: if i can remember correctly my time as a bash programmer. you can use `` for variables?
<OerHeks> GoodOlFurball, GameSurge isn't freenode, so get help on their site?
<GoodOlFurball> I guess
<tgm4883> lyze: actually just fixed it. Super weird, but scp didn't like colons being in the filename from the timestamp
<lyze> tgm4883: :)
<tgm4883> But didn't throw any errors about that
<lyze> thats weird
<tgm4883> yea, fixed now though, so my mysql backups are actually somewhere else now :)
<tgm4883> lyze: thanks for looking
<sakhawat> hi
<sakhawat> hihihi
<Basketball> what i sht ecommand line code to install tightvnc
<OerHeks> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<BluesKaj> and tightvncviewer, if needed
<junior_> i guess it was actually for the ##linux channel
<junior_> so what would be the link for the chatlogs on that one?
<OerHeks> junior_,  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> find the channel in that list
<OerHeks> * if they log ofcourse
<junior_> its not on the list though
<junior_> idk
<junior_> its ##linux channel
<OerHeks> that doouble ## says it is not an official support channel, so enter that channel and ask again?
<k1l_> junior_: ask them if they log that channel. we can not speak for other channels
<evgenius123> hi all. some problem with Nvidia
<evgenius123> I cant change to it as default
<evgenius123> cant change driver to proprietary Nvidia from opensource Nouveau
<evgenius123> join #ubuntu-ru
<syeekick> would installing I3 on a ubuntu server be silly?
<compdoc> I3?
<syeekick> its a window manager
<bprompt> hmm is not Enlightment I assume, as in E3
<compdoc> I always install a desktop on ubuntu server
<syeekick> compdoc, do you now
<syeekick> see im tempted  to do the same
<syeekick> i've got it hooked to a display. And im sitting in a tty. So i think it would suit my taste for a gui
<compdoc> syeekick, because I use vnc/xrdp to connect, I have to install Mate 1.8.1, because I cant get Unity to run a 2d desktop
<Amitari> I have a pretty weird problem here. I've looked for help on #lubuntu, #kubuntu and #kde, but no one could help. However, I was told on #kde that it's likely a distro packaging error, and that I should look for help here.
<tgm4883> Amitari: what is the problem?
<Amitari> Well, I can't run anything that depends on the kde-runtime anymore.
<Amitari> I use LXDE, but I do run some KDE programs.
<Amitari> I'll show you what happens when I try to install a KDE program.
<bprompt> !paste | Amitari
<ubottu> Amitari: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<billy98> hi, i am a newbie, i just managed to load "chubuntu" (chromebook friendly ubuntu) on my chromebook. My question is how do you do the dual boot thing without losing chubuntu. Going into so called developer mode is scary on chromebook, because it wipes every thing.
<Amitari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581912/
<tgm4883> Amitari: what happens if you try to install kde-runtime?
<bprompt> Amitari:     tried   -> sudo apt-get -f install;     <-- yet?
<Amitari> tgm4883:Not much. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581919/
<bprompt> Amitari:   are you on 14.04, 14.10 or 15.04?
<Amitari> bprompt: Yes, I've tried that. And I'm on 14.04
<tgm4883> Amitari: what is the output of 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/'
<billy98> i dont know if tht was addressed to me, but i am going with default ubuntu-desktop
<Amitari> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581933/
<tgm4883> billy98: I didn't research much into it, but my understanding is dual booting those is difficult/impossible
<bprompt> Amitari:    ok... how about ->    sudo dpkg --configure -a ;     <---   just in case something was installed but not configured yet
<Amitari> I've tried that too.
<Amitari> I'll do it again though.
<Amitari> No output, as usual...
<tgm4883> bprompt: shouldn't the -f install do that though?
<Amitari> No, it didn't make any difference.
<yohan> hello
<bprompt> tgm4883:     often times, yes, sometimes it fails to resolve the issues though
<billy98> not really hard, because it was working beautifully on my $150 acer cb3-111 for a month until i managed to screw it up
<tgm4883> Amitari: what is the output of "apt-cache policy libkdesu5 libkpty4 kdelibs5-plugins"
<tgm4883> billy98: true dual booting, or booting into chrome then starting ubuntu?
<Amitari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581950/
<pranav> HI  i am having some issue with cmake in my ubuntu . error   attr/xattr.h is missing on your system   keeps comming
<pranav> any solution
<pranav> help
<bprompt> Amitari:    ok.... can you paste say what you'd get from   ->    dpkg -s gwenview;
<lucido> has anyone tried using multiple nvidia gpu's and displays?
<Amitari> (Gwenview is not the only KDE program I use, also, it's not installed anymore since it was removed when KDE-runtime stopped working.)
<billy98> chubuntu is the dual boot system, whereas crouton is the one that works in a term window of chrome
<tgm4883> Amitari: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgm4883> billy98: ah
<Amitari> tgm4883: Here's the Gwenview-thing. I'll do the sources too. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581964/
<billy98> i am using chubuntu although crouton sounds good, it i ahvent gotten it to load
<billy98> have'nt
<tgm4883> bprompt: that was for you ^
<Amitari> tgm4883: Here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581969/
<tgm4883> billy98: IDK, I just loaded mine with straight ubuntu and wiped chrome
<bprompt> Amitari:     so.. tried removing gwenview, and then try to install it back in?
<bprompt> hehe
<Amitari> It can't be reinstalled because kde-runtime doesn't want to get installed.
<bprompt> Amitari:    well...you said is not gwenview... nevermind that ... is kde-runtime.. how about installing the package with apt-get?
<Amitari> Didn't I already show you that?
<tgm4883> bprompt: we already did that ;)
<billy98> i like that, but can you do that on any chromebook?
<bprompt> shoot....k
<tgm4883> bprompt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581919/
<tgm4883> Amitari: sec
<bprompt> Amitari:    I assume this was an "upgrade" rather than a "fresh install" of "k"ubuntu ?
<Amitari> It's Lubuntu.
<Amitari> And it's Lubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<tgm4883> bprompt: I think it's because it can't find kdelibs5-plugin which doesn't make sense why it's not available unless I'm looking in the wrong place
<tgm4883> billy98: IDK, I started here https://johnlewis.ie/custom-chromebook-firmware/rom-download/
<bprompt> Amitari:    sounds like you have the wrong version....or an older version of a kde package, so more or less a kde package with orphan files
<Amitari> I should tell you how this happened.
<tgm4883> bprompt: well that particular package doesn't appear to be in his repo list, but it does list it on packages.ubuntu.com
<bprompt> tgm4883:     sounds like just an old package, seeking for old libs, that the updated files aren't needing or wanting
<tgm4883> !info kdelibs5-plugin
<Amitari> bprompt: This command broke the kde-runtime. sudo apt-get remove xterm uxterm
<ubottu> Package kdelibs5-plugin does not exist in utopic
<Amitari> But xterm and uxterm didn't uninstall...
<tgm4883> !info trusty kdelibs5-plugin
<ubottu> 'kdelibs5-plugin' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<Amitari> And I don't understand why it would happen since they don't depend on kde-runtime.
<tgm4883> I'm not sure how to have ubottu check older package info
<bprompt> Amitari:     well... I'd think they didn't, something else, either before or after you did that, did it
<Amitari> No, it broke directly after.
<Amitari> And it said something about kde when I tried to remove them.
<bprompt> Amitari:   kde doesn't depend on either, so I don't see how
<Amitari> I don't see either.
<bprompt> hmmm sounds to me that "you think" is what made it so, or you noticed it right after that
<tgm4883> bprompt: Amitari a look at /var/log/apt/history.log or term.log should verify that
<tgm4883> Amitari: I'm assuming you've done an 'apt-get update' recently?
<Amitari> I do that every night.
<Amitari> I update, dist-upgrade and autoremove.
<tgm4883> so you've done that since it broke?
<Amitari> I did it before too.
<Amitari> Here's the offending piece from the history.log about xterm. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582033/
<bprompt> hmm I can see the dist-upgrade doing a number on that
<Amitari> It has worked for so long without any problems, so I don't think so.
<Amitari> And the problem didn't occur in connection with a dist-upgrade.
<Amitari> Wait, I think I managed to do something now!
<Amitari> Wait!
<Amitari> I think I fixed it!
 * bprompt rolls drums
<Amitari> I traced down the dependencies and installed the root one manually.
<Amitari> Yeehaa!
<bprompt> howdy pardner
<tgm4883> thats not great....
<Amitari> I'm installing kde-runtime now!
<tgm4883> I mean, it will work, but you won't be able to update. and potentially dist-upgrade will remove it at some point
<bprompt> installed the "root" one... not sure what that means
<tgm4883> bprompt: my guess is that he installed the -plugins one
<tgm4883> Amitari: out of curiosity, did #kubuntu #kde or #lubuntu do ANY troubleshooting?
<Amitari> I meant that I traced the dependencies down and installed it manually.
<Amitari> Yes, they tried to help me.
<Amitari> They asked me to check logs and stuff.
<kyle__>  Has anyone here had success with ubuntu on a macbook air, NOT dual booted?
<tgm4883> Amitari: the one you installed was kd3libs5-plugin?
<Amitari> tgm4883: No, the one mentioned in the log that I found interesting was "libkde3support4", but it couldn't be installed either, I had to go further down before it could be installed.
<bprompt> hmmm
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> I was going down the wrong path because you didn't run the full command I asked :/
<tgm4883> At least now I know why it wasn't making any sense
<tgm4883> For future reference,  "kdelibs5-plugins" does not equal  "kdelibs5-plugin"
<billy98> that looks kind of scary, will it let me revert back to chrome if it doesnt work
<tgm4883> billy98: does it say it supports your chromebook?
<tgm4883> billy98: I did it on two of my HP14 "Falco" chromebooks here and it worked fine. It makes a backup on a USB key of the original firmware
<Amitari> tgm4883: Sorry dude.
<billy98> actually it does, i believe i have a silver 13.3 silver toshiba
<Amitari> Thanks for the help everybody.
<Amitari> I managed to fix it myself, but I probably wouldn't have managed to without your help.
<tgm4883> billy98: you have to disable the write protection too. I ended up flashing mine then putting ubuntu on there, then upgrading the SSDs and reinstalling Ubuntu. Running 14.04 and 15.04 on there now
<billy98> actually i have a couple
<tgm4883> billy98: but this is all OT, so we should move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<billy98> does that mean i have to open it up?
<tgm4883> billy98: yea
<billy98> oh, no problem
<Tenkawa> greetings all... Anyone running a TW100 (Microcenter winbook) by chance and messed with battery level checking? Thanks
<chindy> how/where can i change the refresh rate of one of my screens ?
<fedorafan> hey have started a livedvd 14.04 and its running from an usb stick, did backup a file and at the next time it wasnt there anymore, is there a specific folder what wont be deleted?
<RudeViper> how do you get rid of the lxde desktop? I have tried remove and purge - but it is still there - I want to get rid of it and use xfce.
<Sunstream> okay I have a quesrtion. I am going to install ubuntu, on a system that has Windows 8.1 pro and 10 TP And I know how to shrink space on drives and I have  3 internal and one external drive and I want to make it easy to switch between them. Basically I do not want to lose my copies of
<Sunstream> windows. So What do I do?
<Sunstream> Rude: there should be a selection for that in the login screen as to what desktop you want to use. like Unity and lxde
<gr33n7007h> chindy: check out xrandr
<Sampei> Ciao a tutti quelli di #ubuntu !
<Sampei> !lista
<ubottu> Sampei: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sampei> ok
<RudeViper> nope - I type in startx and up comes lxde
 * Sunstream mutters.
<Sunstream> none of you out here can help me? gee what a wonderful help channel
<ubuntu-mate> what is you problem?
<Blackbolt22> anyone have any idea why copying a file to a usb flash in windows would make the usb read only in ubuntu..
<Blackbolt22> i ejected the flash drive properly when i was done.....
<ubuntu-mate> <Blackbolt22> what is filesystem on flash?
<pafurijaz> Hi, does anyone have the instructions to install the drivers EMGD made by Karl-Thomas Pietrowski on ubuntu 14.10, are a beginner, and I can't find instructions on how to do. Remember that it is not enough just to add the repository and install.
<Blackbolt22> t he drive is formatted fat32...
<Blackbolt22> i worked with people here yesterday for same poblem.. so i redid the entire flash and it was fine UNTIL i copied a file using windows.. then now its back to read only for users and writeable for root
<Blackbolt22> i already ran dosfsck -a and it said there wa sa dirty bit and fixed it... but still readonly
<gr33n7007h> RudeViper: update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<ubuntu-mate> in windows this flash reading and writing normally?
<Blackbolt22> yep
<Blackbolt22> no problems in windows.. every time i take the drive back to ubuntu and put it in,, it goes crazy.. it also doesn't automount the same anymore either..
<Blackbolt22> before the problem existed i could click 3.1GB drive in file manager and it would open.. now it says its already mounted at DEXX-XXXX when i do that
<ubuntu-mate> delete all partitions and make new in GParted
<Blackbolt22> oh im sure i can fix it like that.. but why is it happening lol
<ubuntu-mate> maybe flash is slow dead
<Agent_Smith1> I'm looking at an ftp page with many files, is there a way to download all of them from the command lines like wget?
<Agent_Smith1> I tried wget <address> but it tries to log in as anonymous and even then i'm not sure if it would be download the actual files or not
<bprompt> Agent_Smith_BR:   if it's asking for a login, that means the ftp server needs a login, you could use the "ftp <ftp url here> " from the console, or some other ftp GUI app,   or even the webbrowser, browsers do ftp protocol
<tgm4883> Agent_Smith_BR: yea I'd use an FTP client to do that, probably the best way
<daniele_> ciao
<spaceindaver> Hi all, I installed the latest nvidia drivers (340) and nvidia-prime (for switch graphics cards on an optimus laptop) and now every time I boot unity fails to start after I log in. I can get it to run again if I delete my .config directory. Any idea what could be causing this?
<doomlord_1> i've had a similar problem with unity failing after changing nvidia drivers, I have xfce aswell
<spaceindaver> doomlord_1, have you had any issues with xfce?
<doomlord_1> xfce was working fine
<doomlord_1> i was messing with drivers for Folding, needed 343 specifically.
<doomlord_1> and since installing that, I haven't been able to use unity. of course I might have damaged something changing drivers back & forth
<doomlord_1> spaceindaver actually, let me be more accurate: i'm using xubuntu *on another drive* . i haven't used that unity install since it broke.
<spaceindaver> doomlord_1, yeah, I feel like I messed up my configuration somewhere since I was using bumblebee and switched to nvidia-prime last night because I was experiencing crashes when closing applications started with primusrun. Any idea where I could look for errors?
<doomlord_1> spaceindaver sorry, i'm clueless. i end up just reinstalling. I wasn't able to fix it so I gave up.
<spaceindaver> doomlord_1, okay, thanks anyway :-)
<doomlord_1> i've found having a spare drive or partition around is usually helpful..
<momomo> how can I adduser without being prompted for telefon number and other stupid shit
<ntsp> momomo just press enter without inputting anything
<cuddylier> Anyone know a good ipv6 calculator to convert a /51 to /64s?
<cuddylier> I haven't found a single one that does that yet.
<Agent_Smith_BR> bprompt and tgm4883, I think it was another Agent_Smith asking about ftp clients... I'd go with lftp :)
<momomo> ntsp iam creating a scritp ... it's not nice ..
<teward> cuddylier: i think you want ##networking ?
<pelon> what is the spanish ubuntu support channel?
<teward> cuddylier: although you could also do the conversion manually - if you understand where a /64 actually lies in network ranges
<teward> !es | pelon
<ubottu> pelon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cuddylier> I don't which is the unfortunate thing.
<teward> i think
<cuddylier> Thanks
<teward> cuddylier: time to learn (just saying)
<cuddylier> yep, I need to learn a lot more about ipv6
<Nedal> Hi, I have a problem to install eclipse , not install it, but to execute it or to open it ... some help please
<bprompt> Agent_Smith_BR:    yes, you do that, you need to have an ftp client as well :P, that's what you get for  using a matrix character nick :P
<tony1> I am running ubuntu 14.04 with gnome. when using the mail-notification applet I do not get a notification sound. properties/general play sound is checked and if I try to select a different sound file to plat it will not work. sound effects is turned on in the sound applet, does anyone have an idea?
<tony1> *play
<Giwrgaras> hi, do you know any music player that supports shoutcast radio?
<tony1> it has worked in the past but for some reason it has stopped working
<bprompt> Giwrgaras:     IIRC shoutcast use a .pls file..... and I think most audio players play that
<Giwrgaras> i was looking for a media player that has all the lists like winamp or something like that but yes i think it has such a file ill look at it now
<bprompt> Giwrgaras:      hmm I don't use amarok,now and then if ever, use others, but amarok has a bunch of playlists, and does radio and other stuff... not sure on rhythmbox, but I'd suspect rhythmbox does as well,     or "clementiine", clementine has a bunch of providers in it already, like last.fm
<qfound> I'm trying to use the command line to move a directory and it's saying "cannot move dir, it's not empty"
<qfound> using the mv command
<Nedal> Eric^^ would you help me please ?
<Nedal> Eric
<RudeViper> ugh - nothing is working
<Nedal> Hi, I m trying to open eclipse but an error message keeps showing : "invalid configuration location " . Do any one know what that means ?
<kober> Hey, I had fedora on my drive an ubuntu wont install now because of the partitions there but it can't remove them either (it used LVM)
<kober> here is the fdisk -l: http://paste.ofcode.org/gn7buJfCFtdPmMusHcWiKz
<kober> How can I delete those so the ubuntu installer can do its work?
<tgm4883> kober: are you able to delete them with fdisk?
<usuario> oii
<coderman2> how would i go about determining if my network is configured to use the optimal route to a server?
<Ben64> coderman2: should happen pretty much automatically
<hmp1776> Hi, I wanto to install Ubuntu in UEFI mode, in conjuntion with whole disk encryption. I read elsewhere I must have an efi partition mounted under /boot/efi, and I understand bootloader files are placed in it. Do I have to create a separate /boot as well, since I`d be doing whole disk encryption?
<thenerdjones> hi all, so i have been a long time fan of linux, but have had to step away for a few years. i recently built a computer for myself and now im having the worst trouble getting it to dual boot windows 8 and kubuntu. i have a 250ssd with windows, my / and /boot partitions, and then a 500 gig hdd with my /home folder, but when installing i dont even get the chance to put grub on it or anything, and i missing something here?
<RudeViper> w00t w00t w00t - finally - got it back to stock server
<hmp1776> Hi, I wanto to install Ubuntu in UEFI mode, in conjuntion with whole disk encryption. I read elsewhere I must have an efi partition mounted under /boot/efi, and I understand bootloader files are placed in it. Do I have to create a separate /boot as well, since I`d be doing whole disk encryption?
<coderman2> is there a way to run a command, like a wc -l that would keep running every n seconds ?
<hmp1776> coderman2:  man watch
<ikonia> coderman2: or use a while loop]
<cpt_yossarian> coderman2: or cron
<ikonia> cron won't work
<coderman2> ah thank you, i just want it printed to a screen so i dont have to keep running it
<coderman2> watch works
<ikonia> as it's not interactive/terminal
<cpt_yossarian> ikonia: oh, he didn't specify interactive. might've wanted it logged or something
<cpt_yossarian> but never mind then
<ni__> Hi. How to change repositoried of choice from country ones to Main? Setting it in "Software and updates" doesn't work.
<ikonia> setting it on software settings should work
<I-am-Groot> !welcome
<k1l_> ni__: what means: doesnt work? what did you set there?
<ni__> k1l_: With reloading data is being received from country repo.
<ikonia> ni__: how do you know
<ikonia> how are you checking this
<ni__> ikonia: Under progress bar i see country address
<ikonia> ni__: what is the name of the repo you have set it to in software settings
<ghostmediapro> help ubuntu 14.04 sendmail config
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: ask a question then
<ni__> ikonia: I changed from Poland do Main.
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: ubuntu doens't use sendmail by default
<ikonia> ni__: main is a repo that will redirect to your country one via geo dns I think
<ikonia> I could be wrong on that though
<k1l_> ni__: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin please
<RudeViper> ok before I go and muck this up like before - does anyone know how I can PREVENT xfce from starting at boot....99.99999% of the time I only want the machine to run in cli only - so that when I do want or need the gui I have to call it manually....I have run google searches on this several times but every time I have installed any gui it winds up starting at boot and I don't want that.
<ikonia> RudeViper: disable the login manager
<ikonia> that way X won't launch
<sudormrf> RudeViper, you would need to modify the xinitrc
<sudormrf> IIRC
<hmp1776> Hi, I wanto to install Ubuntu in UEFI mode, in conjuntion with whole disk encryption. I read elsewhere I must have an efi partition mounted under /boot/efi, and I understand bootloader files are placed in it. Do I have to create a separate /boot as well, since I`d be doing whole disk encryption?
<ikonia> xinitrc is read after X has started
<ikonia> you want X to not start
<sudormrf> ikonia, which file am I thinking of?
<sudormrf> not asking that to be smart
<ikonia> I have no idea what you're thinking of
<sudormrf> hmm
<daftykins> hmp1776: checked the uefi help page?
<RudeViper> sudormrf - ok which file?
<sudormrf> let me see if I can dig up what I am thinking of.  either way, looks like I am wrong
<daftykins> not sure if it covers encryption, mind you
<hmp1776> daftykins: Yes, but it ain't very enlightening on this particular subject
<ni__> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582623/
<daftykins> hmp1776: i would just try it without a separate /boot, since the EFI images are in the EFI volume it shouldn't matter
<daftykins> actually, depends if it can decrypt before it gets to the kernel
<sudormrf> RudeViper, how I accomplished it was modifying grub and modifying the xinitrc
<k1l_> ni__: right, that is actual the polish mirror. but since you are using 15.04 that could be a bug. since its still beta better file the bug
<sudormrf> this was recently on a vm
<RudeViper> ikonia - please explain that - I haven't heard that one
<hmp1776> daftykins: as far as I understand, it should, but since the efi partition is mounted under /boot/efi, I'm uncertain
<sudormrf> but ikonia's way looks quicker
<ni__> k1l_: Where?
<k1l_> !bug | ni__
<ubottu> ni__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> ni__: and for further beta support better ask in #ubuntu+1
<sudormrf> RudeViper, ikonia what I did was this: sudo nano /etc/default/grub then changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to read "text" instead of quiet splash.  then sudo update-grub
<RudeViper> OMG - I read those instructions and they weren't that clear - it's really that simple?
<ni__> k1l_: But what should I change in this file to get updates from Main?
<k1l_> ni__: remove the pl.
<sudormrf> RudeViper, that is what I did.  ikonia my notes point to that disabling lightdm.
<ni__> k1l_: Thanks
<RudeViper> yeah I tried all those other things and failed - even did the modify grub but the way it was written led me to make it "quiet splash text" - no wonder it didn't work
 * RudeViper drops to his knees and prostrates himself at ikonia's feet
<Sunstream> There is the option of windows 8 bootloader however i hope not to lose 10
<teward> CIDR blocks
<teward> opsies
<teward> sorry
<sudormrf> RudeViper, what?
<sudormrf> ahah
<Sunstream> BTW you wanna know how long it takes my 2007 era computer to load ubuntu after selecting what to boot to login screen? a few seconds wow SSDs are fast with this
<RudeViper> yeha -it didn't make sense to me either sudormrf - but that is what the instructions looke like - lol so I did it....Now I know why it failed - lol
<Sunstream> Will Ubuntu cme back every reboot?
<RudeViper> The documentation on some of this stuff was most definately not written for the linux impaired lol
<Sunstream> Oops wrong channel
<sudormrf> RudeViper, so did it work?
<RudeViper> ok while I am in grub - I see a spot to set default resolution - is it SAFE to alter that here ikonia?
<sudormrf> RudeViper, what is GRUB_GFXMODE set to now?
<sudormrf> RudeViper, also, what are you trying to set it to?
<sudormrf> RudeViper, you can go about this two ways.  1, check the supported resolutions, or 2, set it to auto.
<RudeViper> I changed it - it was 640x480
<RudeViper> I want it to be 1024x768
<jordan4ibanez> The package libglfw-dev wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, x11 and a whole bunch of other apps
<jordan4ibanez> Any way around this?
<sudormrf> RudeViper, you should check to be certain that is a supported resolution before changing it and updating grub
<RudeViper> sudormrf - I haven't pulled out of the file yet
<RudeViper> it supported by monitor and card - running nvidia 210 card
<sudormrf> RudeViper, it probably is, but just to be certain.  reboot and hold down shift to make sure your grub is displayed.  when you see grub, press c to drop to a console.  at the console type vbeinfo and make sure the resolution you want is on the list.
<RudeViper> better change it back before it messes something up and I have to reinstall AGAIN...lol
<sudormrf> RudeViper, if it is, go back into the /etc/default/grub file, change the resolution, save the file then sudo update-grub
<sudormrf> RudeViper, you shouldn't have to reinstall if your grub gets borked.  you can repair it.
<RudeViper> sudormrf I reset it to default for now - I just remembered this thing is going to be usig the stock drivers at first - till I change them
<RudeViper> ok here goes - rebooting server
<sudormrf> RudeViper, so did you set it to text only, back out of the file (saving the changes), update grub then go back in to the file looking at the resolution?  or did you revert the resolution change, keep the text mode change and then update grub?
<woddy> hello folks
<RudeViper> awwwwe crap - I still have the stupid lxde desktop - ugh - I deleted it but it's still locked in somehow
<RudeViper> the heck with it - the software center is there so fine
<woddy> I have run chkrootkit and rkhunter, what channel to go to ask people to help me in interpreting the results?
<woddy> (ubuntu user)
<woddy> I think I discovered a new law: in freenode the chance of getting help is inversely proportional to the number of users in there
<woddy> xD
<woddy> (for a given channel)
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | woddy, just have to hope someone is familiar with those, I am not, all I can do is tell you this.
<ubottu> woddy, just have to hope someone is familiar with those, I am not, all I can do is tell you this.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sudormrf> RudeViper, do this cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<sudormrf> RudeViper, and post the link
<OerHeks> woddy, you could use paste.ubuntu.com to share the results
<user> hi
<OerHeks> woddy, /var/log/rkhunter.log
<user> habe großes Problem
<OerHeks> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sudormrf> !de | user
<ubottu> user: please see above
<user> sorry
<woddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582752/ <- rkhunter.log   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582753/ <- chkrootkit -q
<woddy> @ OerHeks
<caspar_> ahoy
<SchrodingersScat> looks clear to me (?)
<woddy> in rkhunter.log I had some warnings
<woddy> SchrodingersScat: looked into chkrootkit too?
<OerHeks> woddy, line 278 gives an error fixed in 2013, rkhunter is old news
<woddy> I just installed it
<woddy> apt-get install rkhunter, then went for the rkhunter --update
<woddy> internally
<k1l> rkhunter is not that sort of virus scan like you do on windows
<woddy> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<woddy> k1l: well yeh, thats why I ask
<woddy> about those results
<woddy> sudo cat /dev/.udev/rules.d/root.rules
<woddy> SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{MAJOR}=="8", ENV{MINOR}=="1", SYMLINK+="root"
<woddy> nothing special there, right?
<Ben64> basically, you have to run rkhunter often and compare one log to the next
<woddy> yeah great
<woddy> means basically I can kill my whole system
<woddy> right?
<Ben64> what?
<woddy> since I will never find anything that is older
<woddy> than today, when I first installed
<k1l> woddy: that explaines it: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/101017/rkhunter-warns-me-about-root-rules
<woddy> so I can't know if the system is already compromised
<Ben64> you can never really know if a system is ever compromised
<OerHeks> no, as administrator you need to search any warning, if it applies to you.
<woddy> Ben64: well, but I would like to at least know about the common stuff
<OerHeks> and scan well
<k1l> woddy: well, that is why i said its not a "one click" virus scan liek that on windows (which doesnt help anyway)
<woddy> OerHeks: well but that would mean I have to actually understand the system
<woddy> that sounds like ... work
<k1l> woddy: yes, its a lot of work
<SchrodingersScat> you shouldn't trust a system you think has been compromised, as well
<woddy> well, I'm into control systems, I like using that operating system, not spending dozens of hours on studying it
<woddy> like... not everyone is an OS nerd
<woddy> or security nerd
<woddy> you know..
<Ben64> i don't see how that is relevant
<k1l> woddy: i dont get what the issue is right here?
<woddy> well the point is, I wonder if I should switch to windows now
<woddy> I used linux for 8 years so far
<woddy> heh
<k1l> woddy: stop.
<woddy> k1l: well obviously there is no serious way to determine
<woddy> wether I have the normal known exploits/rootkits on there
<Ben64> because windows is better at security? whatever elevates your dinghy man
<woddy> given that I lack the qualification
<woddy> so it would all be just a gamble
<k1l> woddy: dont blackmail in here or show that attitude. that is not motivating others to help you
<woddy> k1l: yeah right..
<l7CDmp> does anyone here know how I could set up an ICC color profile to set all colors to one bit lighter than otherwise? basically any hex color that ends in 0 should be converted to a hex color that ends in 1
<k1l> woddy: so what is the exact issue right now?
<woddy> the point is you tell me that a) there is no way to know if my system is compromised, and b) that I should not trust a system I think may be compromised
<woddy> which leads to the conclusion that I should not trust any system
<Ben64> not a bad conclusion
<l7CDmp> woddy: set up something like rkhunter when you install a system, and you have that much assurance, etc, security comes only in layers
<ikonia> there is no value in setting up rkhunter
<ikonia> it's just a sig checker
<ikonia> and on a system that is possibly compromised there is even less value
<l7CDmp> there isn't unlimited value in it, but there's nonzero value
<l7CDmp> yes hence why I said "when you install a system"
<RudeViper> sudormrf, ikonia - still here and it is still working - thanks for your help and input - trying to get everything set up now - again - THANKS!
<l7CDmp> so does anyone know where I could ask color profile questions?
<jgorak> Hi all.  I wanted to play with maas, so I was going to spin up server 14.04 and try the option shown at https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/_images/install_02.png .  It boots me into a textmode installer and I never see something like the framebuffer in that picture.  Can I get to that option in textmode? It's not in the install list
<woddy> wlan0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/wpa_supplicant[931], /sbin/dhclient[29959])
<woddy> what would that mean
<Ben64> l7CDmp: you can adjust that if you have an nvidia card, i'm sure theres ways on other gpus but i don't know them
<ikonia> woddy: in what respect ?
<l7CDmp> Ben64: what's the setting called for nvidia cards? it'd probably be a good place to look
<woddy> ikonia: a line in chkrootkit -q
<Ben64> l7CDmp: it's in nvidia-settings, theres color adjustment
<ikonia> woddy: there is no value in that
<ikonia> it's a false positive
<l7CDmp> Ben64: can I install nvidia-settings and look at it on a non-nvidia card?
<woddy> ok
<woddy> ok
<Ben64> l7CDmp: nope
<woddy> ikonia: when you do the ubuntu security updates
<l7CDmp> Ben64: Would it be possible for you to tell me the exact setting or setting screen then so I can google it?
<woddy> how do you know those security updates themselves aren't compromised?
<Ben64> l7CDmp: if you don't have nvidia its pointless
<ikonia> woddy: because they come from gpg signed repos
<k1l> woddy: again: that is a ridicolous false positive. but since you dont want to learn anything i am not going to explain.
<ikonia> and are gpg signed packages
<l7CDmp> Ben64: I just want to know the setting name so I can see if anything exists for ATI
<Ben64> color correction
<l7CDmp> woddy: the updates are checksummed and the checksum file is signed with a GPG key
<l7CDmp> Ben64: thank you
<woddy> so the real question is wether my first installation download was compromised
<woddy> if I get you right l7CDmp
<l7CDmp> woddy: well, you could also have added a malicious actor's key since install
<l7CDmp> woddy: or the program that checks the signature could be compromised
<woddy> ah ok
<Ben64> woddy: unlikely, but go ahead and check your md5sum of the iso you used
<Sunstream> K-lined? I havnt seen anyone K-Lined in a long time and to see 4 in a row....... what...
<l7CDmp> woddy: there are really an infinity of things that can go wrong
<blood|work> I am unable to start my server normally. Logs show : init: plymouth-splash main process(431) terminated with status 2. plymouth main process (50) killed by SEGV signal. How can I fix this?
<l7CDmp> woddy: but in the typical case, that is how you assure the integrity of the updates
<Sunstream> Oh is there any IDENT software that can help XCHAT send my ident to servers so I can connect faster
<woddy> l7CDmp: how does ubuntu ensure that my system isn't compromised trough Intel AMT, or manipulated HDD firmware?
<k1l> woddy: it cant
<l7CDmp> woddy: there's no way to ensure that, since those threat models are outside the operating system's control
<Ben64> woddy: you're getting quite tinfoil-hattish now
<Sunstream> Oh is there any tweaks  I can use to make my SSD get into UBUTU faster
<woddy> Ben64: oh the manipulated hdd firmware
<woddy> is proven
<rbrown_> I'm trying to kickstart my server but it keeps prompting me that multiple interfaces exist how can I get around this ?
<ikonia> woddy: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> woddy: ubuntu cannot sanity external device firmware
 * neo_punk is away: Я занят
<ikonia> neo_punk: please disable that
<woddy> ikonia: so we are all screwed
<ikonia> woddy: no
<k1l> woddy: i think that talk better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> woddy: you're being unrealisitic
<woddy> ok
<woddy> ikonia: just one thing: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/17/kaspersky_labs_equation_group/ "The US National Security Agency (NSA) infected hard disk firmware with spyware in a campaign valued as highly as Stuxnet that dates back at least 14 years and possibly up to two decades – all according to an analysis by Kaspersky Labs."
<ikonia> woddy: that is a pointless thing
<l7CDmp> woddy: if you're targeted by the NSA nothing any operating system does can help you
<woddy> l7CDmp: but those are the enemy, they are the ones doing economic espionage etc.
<woddy> for USA, against the rest of the planet
<ikonia> woddy: stop now
<woddy> ok
<ikonia> woddy: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<woddy> ok
<Sunstream> ...
<l7CDmp> nice and idle, just how I like my IRC
<ghostmediapro> any help sendmail errors on ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582823/
<l7CDmp> does anyone know a good reference for ICC profiles/color management in general?
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: ubuntu doesn't use sendmail by default
<l7CDmp> ghostmediapro: why is your init.d script calling make!?
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: why are you changing the MTA to one you don't know how to configure ?
<ikonia> l7CDmp: because sendmail depends on m4 configs
<ghostmediapro> ikonia sendmail to use gmail
<l7CDmp> wow, is that sort of hostility really in the ubuntu spirit?
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: you don't need sendmail to use gmail
<ghostmediapro> but in the proccess of config, i get this error on restart
<ikonia> the default in ubuntu (postfix) can engage with gmail just fine
<ikonia> l7CDmp: why hostility ?
<l7CDmp> "why are you changing the MTA to one you don't know how to configure"
<ikonia> l7CDmp: it's a valid question
<l7CDmp> sometimes people use software that isn't the default...
<ghostmediapro> side loaded app, that is configured to use sendmail rather rhan postfix
<ikonia> l7CDmp: right, and I'm asking "why"
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: side loaded ??
<ghostmediapro> install on ubuntu but not essentailly apart of
<ghostmediapro> just need help with trouble shooting ssendmail on the ubuntu plateform
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: so postfix normally has a sendmail binary (that is not really sendmail but a trick for apps like this)
<ghostmediapro> pbxinaflash
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: can you show me the output of uname -a please
<ghostmediapro> use sendmail, by default which is created by someone else, it is config to use sendmail
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: no, it's not
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: as I've said there is normally a link to pretend to be sendmail from mtas
<ghostmediapro> ikonia: i'm ears?
<ghostmediapro> ikonia: do i apt-get remove senmail, and apt-get install psotfix?
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: I Would advise you to use the standard MTA if possible
<ghostmediapro> help!!!!!!!
<ikonia> please stop that
<ikonia> you are getting help
<ikonia> you don't need to just keep saying that
<ghostmediapro> point me in the direction of sendmail or postfix help
<ikonia> in the direction ?
<ghostmediapro> new to ubuntu mta
<daftykins> !alis | ghostmediapro find a channel using this
<ubottu> ghostmediapro find a channel using this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
#ubuntu 2015-03-12
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: for example http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10582877/
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: that is exim - it is nothing to do with sendmail, but it provides a binary to emmulate sendmail
<ikonia> (just an example)
<RudeViper> ikonia - got the basic system going now - thanks - I guess next thiing at this point is to get a set of backups run off so if I muck something up I can restore to working config to get back on track - any recommendations for this?
<ikonia> RudeViper: basic shell script ?
<daftykins> !backup | RudeViper
<ubottu> RudeViper: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<RudeViper> daftykins - THANKS
<RudeViper> blinking internet again - lol
<RubberDick> how could i grep a word that f.ex has the same letter in it to or more times? is this the best way: grep "q.*q"
<RudeViper> Youtube is our 2nd best friend - IRC is truely our 1st and most important one - lol
<daftykins> RudeViper: again please let me remind you it's not a chat channel.
<daftykins> join #ubuntu-offtopic for the lol's
<ghostmediapro> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582907/
<Sunstream> nice I can play MKVs without dowlong a player or plugin
<daftykins> mkvs or matroska, is a container and not a codec format... so that's not quite the same thing :)
<ghostmediapro> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582916/
<ghostmediapro> m4:sendmail.mc:10: cannot open `/usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4': No such file or directory
<rbrown_> I'm trying to kickstart my server but it keeps prompting me that multiple interfaces exist how can I get around this ?
<rbrown_> ^active
<jpack> Hello. I am having an issue with xrdp. I have searched and tried a lot of things before asking here but it seems I can only get xrdp to run correctly if I use xfce4. Has anyone had success with using xrdp w/ ubuntu2d?
<teward> what's the default font used in gnome-terminal on 14.04?
<jpack> Is there a better channel to get assistance with xrdp?
<cuzz> open sans
<daftykins> xfce is not ubuntu2D :)
<jpack> Yes I understand that.
<jpack> that is the ONLY WM I can get to work
<jpack> I want to use ubuntu2d. but can only use xfce
<daftykins> unity 2D got removed after 12.04 i think
<jpack> gnome-session and gnome-session-fallback don't work either
<alvin1> has anyone seen the default wallpaper for Ubuntu 15.04?
<bekks> what if? :)
<alvin1> bekks: not sure if I like it. Its seems really dark.
<alvin1> *it
<bekks> And?
<Sunstream> Why is it so hard to install drivers on linux?!?!
<Sunstream> I am trying to install the latest radeon drivers, however the problem is I do not know what they mean by "graphical install interface"
<THK> Sunstream.....mostly because linux doesn't have native drivers for a lot of systems and they have to be made?
<THK> what's the context of what they're saying?
<Sunstream> screw AMD cant even write a damned .deb package
<Sunstream> what the hell do they mean by this:  Driver installation can be done from X Window System by running the graphical installer, or from the console mode by running the text mode installer. In both cases, installation process is similar.
<bekks> Why are you actually trying to install the proprietary drivers outside of the package management system?
<bekks> Sunstream: And yould you watch your language please? :)
<Sunstream> because I do not know where to get it otherwise
<THK> Radeon is a big company, do they not have linux drivers for your hardware on their vendor website?
<Sunstream> um. what do i have to talk like a child uncorrupted in here? I cannot say anything close to a sware word tho sc*** is not one
<bekks> Well, having that attitude, I'll just ignore your rants.
<Sunstream> No thk: they dont they are stupid idiots who do not know how to make things...... OF COURSE they do
<Sunstream> gosh
<THK> Sunstream....it appears as though you're frustrated and upset. Please calm down.
<Sunstream> sigh
<THK> we're here to help, but we won't take the brunt of your frustration for you in the process.
<Sunstream> Linux is harder than I thought maybe I will just go back to windows to play games
<THK> No, no no, stick through it. It's tough, yes, but you can do this.
<Sunstream> Well the thing is all other venders have .deb at least the ones i came accross however AMD seems to make it where you use the "suppored by other people so they can focus on there love of Miicrosoft"
<bekks> I strongly assume that you've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD already, dont you?
<Sunstream> Windows.
<THK> I'm not a drivers guy, so my chances of helping you figure this one out are slim to none, but I will say that linux tends to be more geared towards professionals, and no one starts using linux as a pro, it takes a lot of screw ups before you can get it right. I've been using linux going on five years and still consider myself a newb.
<bekks> Sunstream: Nvidia doesnt have .debs either, as well as Intel doesnt. So that falsifies your statement.
<Sunstream> It is the most stupidest thing I ever seen why cant they do something like a excutable file instad of me having to go through 100 hoops to get it installed and each hoop is 3x higher..
<Sunstream> Oh so Video Cards all of them require you to sell your soul to get it to work?!
<THK> there there
 * THK pats Sunstream 's back
<bekks> Sunstream: So calm down and start reading the link given - ranting will not change things.
<Sunstream> Look, the install process is near if not the same across the Linux flavors right?
<THK> mmmmmm not quite.
<bekks> No, it isnt.
<letstrythis> so i'm installing ubuntu on an old pc, 14.10 from cd and the install keeps failing on "select and install programs" i loaded grub completed setup, rebot and let it bot from hd, it loads but there is no gui...i can ctrl+alt f1...how do i install ubuntu from this console?
<THK> i don't think, for the most part, that linux is really meant for high end graphics and it might be better if you use a dual OS
<Sunstream> Bah I will stick with the offical supported drivers forget proprietary drivers...
<bekks> THK: Your assumption is wrong.
<letstrythis> linux is awesome better then winblows use open drivers
<bekks> Sunstream: Well, it seems you arent willing to receive the information given.
<THK> or less bluntly put, "THK, I would disagree with your assumption."
<Sunstream> No it seems like AMD wants those who are somewhat above novice to not install these things. Maybe I should take some linux courses
<letstrythis> ah, thk i believe your just wrong windows is extreamly limited
<THK> it seems like AMD is a big enough company that they could care less about the much smaller userbase of linux, as are the vast majority of companies
<Sunstream> Well that is just plain ignroant
<THK> letstrythis: 1. i would agree with you, windows sucks, which is why i use ubuntu ;), 2. I could care less :)
<Sunstream> Okay apparently the EASIEST way is CLI
<letstrythis> sunstream, thing is amd need people from linux to help suport the drivers
<Bashing-om> letstrythis: "installing ubuntu on an old pc" is it hoss enough to run ubuntu ? what processor and how much ram ?
<THK> not entirely. you sell to an audience, it makes sense. BUT, the linux community has made it possible for you to use a huge variety of flavors of hardware and software
<THK> read the link bekks gave you.
<jaitaiwan> Hey guys, anyone here have experience installing packages when trying to customise a livecd image. I'm getting issues with debconf not being installed (desktop 14.10)
<letstrythis> any pc can run ubuntu/liunux its a p4 with 12mb ram xD
<letstrythis> 512mb ram Bashing-om
<Sunstream> I have been
<Sunstream> the easiest is  sudo ./blahblahbla.run
<Elimin8er> whats the best way to check and fix errors on usb hard drive .. the only way I know how to fix it is move it to my win system and run partition wizard and do it from there
<letstrythis> Bashing-om: when i tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-* it lists several broken packages for 14.10 but the -f command doesn't fix any of it
<Sunstream> Sorry
<Sunstream> I am not feeling good today and My ex broke up with me yesterday.
<Sunstream> I am in a foul mood but I know better to leave it at the door I am sorry everyone.
<letstrythis> xD
<letstrythis> now your free to find someone better for you
<THK> you should give your ex a linux box. give her the frustration. LOL
<teward> !offtopic | Sunstream, letstrythis, THK
<ubottu> Sunstream, letstrythis, THK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sunstream> hehehehe
<letstrythis> give her a broken linux package
<Sunstream> -_-
<Bashing-om> letstrythis: 512mb is the bare minimum :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ . Might try lubuntu or xubuntu . much lighter and less resource hungry .
<letstrythis> hmm i figured that would be an issue but it should freaking install
<THK> roger teward.
<Sunstream> Well teward this did start out of trying to waste my life to install drivers that probally are not as good as the default catalyst drivers that come with the OS
<Sunstream> But I will take it to offtopic..
<letstrythis> i'm trying to get my bro's pc going and he is familiar with ubuntu's gui...xubuntu threw him for a loop
<letstrythis> is lbuntu more similar?
<Bashing-om> letstrythis: P4 and 512mb of ram, just not going to hack it for ubuntu. For a good experience takes 2 Gigs.
<duckey> Hi so I would like to establish a VPN connection. And so far, I have not been successful. I would prefer not to use PTPP but I will. How can I configure this VPN: freevpn.me
<Sunstream> Okay I read that page and it does seem quite a small task to install I do not know if they will be any better anyways
<duckey> Sunstream, Me?
<Bashing-om> Sunstream: What ATI card ? Older one ? AMD has dropped support for and there is no FGLRX driver .
<duckey> nvm
<Sunstream> Newer/older one 6450HD\
<Sunstream> Radeon HD 6450
<Sunstream> It came with drivers.
<SchrodingersScat> duckey: so did you try openvpn?
<duckey> Yes I dont know any  commands
<Bashing-om> Sunstream: Good, what offers from : ubuntu-drivers devices .
<Sunstream> ATI binary X.Org driver
<duckey> SchrodingersScat, What commands can I use?
<SchrodingersScat> !info network-manager-openvpn | duckey, what about this?
<Sunstream> that apparently works
<ubottu> duckey, what about this?: network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.4-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 20 kB, installed size 109 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<duckey> SchrodingersScat, GUI
<duckey> ?
<Sunstream> But I did read that document link that was in here earlier. It however is easiest with sudo .\fileneame.run
<SchrodingersScat> duckey: idk, what are you on?
<Sunstream> I have a great deal of respect for Linux because of the fact despite being open source no one really attacks it
<duckey> SchrodingersScat, 14.04
<Sunstream> oooooh now I see
<duckey> SchrodingersScat, I already have network-manager-openvpn
<Sunstream> I missed a part of the section I was reading I need to chmod +x drivername.run
<Bashing-om> Sunstream: :) chmod .
<Sunstream> Hmm quite a task It may be better for me to stick with the ones that I can get through the software library
<rbrown_> Guys i'm unable to automate ubuntu installs i'm testing with 14.04.2 it keeps seeing multiple interfaces and prompting me to select one before it installs
<Sunstream> yeah
<SchrodingersScat> duckey: does it allow you to configure your vpn?
<Sunstream> chmod +x (makes it executable)
<duckey> SchrodingersScat, I have not tried this one yet. What would the commands be?
<Sunstream> rbrown there may be an install script you can use to automate it.
<rbrown_> Sunstream I wrote it myself and from the documentation I'm using
<rbrown_> if I select auto it shouldnt prompt me
<Bashing-om> Sunstream: still best for a non-pro to stick with the software rpository. Then the package managr has control, updates do not break the driver .
<rbrown_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<rbrown_> I'm just about ready to go back to centos
<Sunstream> yeah likely defaulting to UNITY if you do not select lower resources one
<duckey> SchrodingersScat, What do you use?
<Sunstream> Bashing-om, I just wanted to install the amd drivers but.. I may have the latest and greatest , because when I installed Ubuntu I checked the box "Install updates"
<Steve_Jobs> so is the Dell XPS 13 going to ship with Ubuntu? I thought this was going to happen in Feb...
<Sunstream> I am using the latest X.Org's drivers according to the software update. I forgot how to check version on it
<rypervenche> Sunstream: apt-cache show packagename
<Sunstream> i do not even know that packages name
<Sunstream> I guess I have to google it
<skinux> I need help with a mouse scroll-wheel. Everytime I move it, it scrolls and then scrolls back to it's original position, which renders it useless.
<sikksiid> hi :)
<daftykins> hi
<sikksiid> we def need to calm it down in here
<daftykins> this is not a chat channel, it's support only :) so it's busy when people are asking questions
<sikksiid> good point
<Steve_Jobs> so is the Dell XPS 13 going to ship with Ubuntu? I thought this was going to happen in Feb...
<daftykins> pretty sure i told someone before to talk to Dell about their plans
<daftykins> we are not Dell :) we do not make money from fielding their sales queries
<Steve_Jobs> it was ubuntu news, hence the question here
<daftykins> nope Dell news :)
<celesteh> Hello, I have a question about wifi authentification, specifically eduroam which uses PEAP. Every other device on earth automagically deals with certififcates, but with ubuntu I seem to need to manually download a certififcate for each institution. Is there some way this can happen without my interaction?
<THK> So strange thing just happened.....I am using byobu to keep my sessions open after closing windows and whatnot. In this one byobu session, I have three split windows, the top I use for weechat, the middle is htop for my server, and the bottom is just an ssh terminal. Suddenly just lost the functionality of several keys, 'l' 's' 't' '8' '9' in my terminal window, but in my other two windows, and even opening a
<THK> new terminal session, the keys work
<THK> any reason why this would happen?
<LostNva> can someone tell me why I would get banned from the Debian room for no apparent reason?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | LostNva
<ubottu> LostNva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> LostNva: not our problem, go talk to #freenode or maybe there's a #debian-ops
<daftykins> shame on you for even trying here
<LostNva> daftykins: you truly are an asshole, dealt with you before ban me here to cocklicker
<daftykins> lmao
<GraemeLion> Can't imagine why he got banned.
<SchrodingersScat> !language | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<vvor> Emacs help??? with "-c -c" I get a split with the python shell, running my script, at the bottom. How can I get the point to jump there by default? thnxs!
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: what? are you serious?
<SchrodingersScat> obfuscation isn't not swearing :(
<utal> hi i am having a boot problem that says /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist
<GraemeLion> Seems a bit pedantic.
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: none of those words are swearing in my book. don't do that again please
<daftykins> utal: remove any disks lately?
<utal> daftykins: i did not get you
<daftykins> have you removed any storage devices from your system to cause this error?
<THK> !ot | THK
<ubottu> THK, please see my private message
<daftykins> !pm | utal
<ubottu> utal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<THK> :O oh no!
<utal> ubottu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233684/luks-initramfs-boot-problem-dev-mapper-ubuntu-root-does-not-exist-how-can-i iwas trying out the solution . but i dont under stand exactly what to do
<ubottu> utal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<THK> everyone knows you're not smart ubottu.
<utal> daff http://askubuntu.com/questions/233684/luks-initramfs-boot-problem-dev-mapper-ubuntu-root-does-not-exist-how-can-i iwas trying out the solution . but i dont under stand exactly what to do
<daftykins> utal: that's only relevant if you've cloned your system recently
<utal> daftykins: then what should i do
<molly_millions> I have looked everywhere for a SHA256 hash of Ubuntu Mini 64-bit Trusty Tahr 14.04. Where might I find this?
<utal> daftykins: then what should i do
<daftykins> utal: dunno, i'm going to bed.
<syeekick> BCM4352  anyone got this chipset? It doesn't work of the box
<syeekick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xxhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx   im looking here
<syeekick> so erm ... easier than i thought, additonal drivers fixed the problem.
<syeekick> god i love ubuntu more evvery day
<daftykins> i was gonna say...
<daftykins> :>
<newbieAlert> hey LBA are linearly organised ?? ie two files having sequential lba will make the seek time less for the hard disk ??
<DilloYoda> I'd like to learn C in Linux.  What's the best free GUI-based C compiler for Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> DilloYoda, gcc is the default
<DilloYoda> right, but that's terminal-based
<DilloYoda> I was looking for something a bit more sophisticated
<cfhowlett> DilloYoda, serious programmers tend to love the terminal
<cfhowlett> ;)
<DilloYoda> Well, I suppose that's true
<ObrienDave> sophisticated??? ROFL
<DilloYoda> maybe that's what I'll have to do
<newbieAlert> DilloYoda gcc is sophisticated. :P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, snarky ?
<DilloYoda> yeah, more like a word processor for code
<pavlos> DilloYoda, there is eclipse IDE for c/c++
<newbieAlert> IDE ??
<cfhowlett> DilloYoda, "editor" ; lots of choices.  try geany with the C plugins
<ObrienDave> pluma is supposed to be a decent editor
<ObrienDave> has syntax highlighting for about 40 languages
<newbieAlert> codelite.
<DilloYoda> Eclipse Integrated Development Environment
<doomlord_1> eclipse can use commandline makefile projects
<DilloYoda> k
<doomlord_1> you dont have to choose between terminal &ide, you can do both
<cfhowlett> DilloYoda, here's no "best" for coding.  eclipse is mentioned quite often.
<DilloYoda> k
<doomlord_1> qtcreator is good for c++, eclipse is more bloated but stil goof
<DilloYoda> the suggestions are much appreciated :)
<doomlord_1> good^
<DilloYoda> I just want to learn basic C
<doomlord_1> C doesn't need an IDE as much, because its not polymorphic
<cfhowlett> DilloYoda,  for linux developing?
<gr33n7007h> a good open source editor is atom
<DilloYoda> Installing Geany as well
<doomlord_1> i like using emacs myself, but tend to gravitate back to IDEs for C++. actually lately i'd been using xcode on a mac more but I'm trying to use eclipse on linux
<DilloYoda> Using the Ubuntu Software Center
<cfhowlett> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/81584/what-ide-to-use-for-python
<helloobalaoo> nothing wrong with good old nano for coding
<gr33n7007h> or vim
<DilloYoda> those two sound like a really good start, thanks
<helloobalaoo> vim's better for experienced coder but an average coder is fine with nano
<gr33n7007h> true
<jarvix> ubuntu gnome 14.10 excessive screen tearing; intel mobile 4 series integrated graphics controller
<feneco> hello, someone can explain me the behaviour of ubuntu notifications
<feneco> i cant understand it, when i put cursor over the notification, it fades
<feneco> i cant interact with it
<helloobalaoo> feneco: you tried clicking on it?
<feneco> helloobalaoo yes
<feneco> nothing happens
<smile_> Yes, you cant.
<helloobalaoo> they're damned annoying
<feneco> its like, its useless lol
<DilloYoda> helloobalaoo> they're damned annoying << pretty sure you can turn them off in Preferences
<helloobalaoo> i go to change the volume on the topbar and the volume notification kicks in
<feneco> yes, probably i can turn it off
<feneco> but i would like to understand why its like that, at least it could bring the app from the notification
<jarvix> feneco, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/configurable-notification-bubbles-for.html
<DilloYoda> If you haven't installed the Unity Tweak Tool, may I suggest it
<DilloYoda> lots of nice features
<feneco> thanks jarvix
<feneco> i will try these suggestions
<feneco> maybe its different on a gnome/kde/xfce ubuntu edition too
<jarvix> no p
<cfhowlett> DilloYoda, http://www.bestpythonide.com/15-essential-compilers-and-ides-for-cc-programmers.html
<helloobalaoo> why isnt the notify config part of standard settings?
<hmp1768> So, I'm having a really rough time instaling ubuntu in UEFI mode with a custom LVM+LUKS setup. No matter what I try ubiquity crashes at the GRUB2 installation. How to set the /boot and /boot/efi partitions properly
<feneco> helloobalaoo not sure
<feneco> because in gnome some apps interact with notifications
<feneco> lie empathy
<feneco> that you can answer in the notification
<hmp1768> So, I'm having a really rough time instaling ubuntu in UEFI mode with a custom LVM+LUKS setup. No matter what I try ubiquity crashes at the GRUB2 installation. How to set the /boot and /boot/efi partitions properly?
<CoJaBo> K, so what causes wifi to completely disapear after an update? :/
<CoJaBo> Running kubuntu 12.04
<TaZeR> testing
<pavlos> CoJaBo, this might help ... https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-63804.html
<CoJaBo> pavlos: It's not the tray applet, it's no longer detecting the card at all, as if the driver was uninstalled by the update
<mushir> WMV files crash VLC and totem but smplayer works fine please help
<mushir> WMV files crash VLC and totem but smplayer works fine please help
<SchrodingersScat> try mpv
<rypervenche> mpv is the way to go :)
<mushir> I want to get wmv to work again with vlc and totem
<neodomatrix> tem alguém pra teclar ?
<Jack-Zhang> Problem：Has IPV6 address but can not ping any ipv6 address.
<Jack-Zhang> Platform:  Ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Jack-Zhang> Detail: Having four IPV6 addresses, show on the picture. It works well in some time, when it works well, I obsever the traceroute, the computer uses the adress begin with 2043, but most of time it use the address begin 2001 and fail.
<Jack-Zhang> I don't why it happen like this, but i did this command: sudo dhclient -6 eth0, does it matter? How can I fix it?﻿
<Jack-Zhang> hello?
<Jack-Zhang> could anyone help me/
<one_zero_one> :)
<Jack-Zhang> Problem：Has IPV6 address but can not ping any ipv6 address.
<Jack-Zhang> Platform:  Ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Jack-Zhang> Detail: Having four IPV6 addresses, show on the picture. It works well in some time, when it works well, I obsever the traceroute, the computer uses the adress begin with 2043, but most of time it use the address begin 2001 and fail.
<Jack-Zhang> I don't why it happen like this, but i did this command: sudo dhclient -6 eth0, does it matter? How can I fix it?﻿
<Jack-Zhang> am i ask wrong question?
<one_zero_one> nope not enough information on whats happening it could be a ton of things wrong
<one_zero_one> do you know about networking? even basic networking?
<rypervenche>  /whois Jack-Zhang
<one_zero_one> I know enough so my gradma wont laugh at me when I talk about networking
<rypervenche> derp
<one_zero_one> she always says "what?"
<Jack-Zhang> a lita little
<one_zero_one> ha
<Jack-Zhang> a little
<test__> hi
<one_zero_one> might be better to try #networking or something like mthat
<test__> ubu 15.04 will be on systemd?
<one_zero_one> u still need more expaination
<one_zero_one> info
<one_zero_one> mation
<test__> ...
<Jack-Zhang> I have installed two system on one mechine
<one_zero_one> dual boot
<Jack-Zhang> on win7 all works well
<one_zero_one> yes it usually does out of the box
<one_zero_one> with min config
<one_zero_one> dhcp all that
<Jack-Zhang> ?
<one_zero_one> a thousand services running for this that and things you dont need
<cfhowlett> Jack-Zhang, you ask no question, you get no answer ...
<one_zero_one> the question was vauge
<Jack-Zhang> I don't why it happen
<cfhowlett> !details | Jack-Zhang
<ubottu> Jack-Zhang: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> !cn | Jack-Zhang
<ubottu> Jack-Zhang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Jack-Zhang> thank you
<agent_white> Evenin
<acerbro> Would anyone happen to know why a browser would be able to open a few webpages, and not others
<acerbro> I have cleared cache, etc, so thats not why
<acerbro> Awkward why only a few webpages load and then it just stops and nothign loads after that
<neodo946> hello
<neodo946> tem brazuca aí /
<Blue1> !picpaste | blue1
<LusoBlue> Anyone else running Ubuntu 14.10 / Linaro 15.01 on Raspberry Pi 2?
<Ben64> LusoBlue: should probably ask #raspberrypi or #ubuntu-arm
<LusoBlue> Will do
<sillyCheddy> https://imgur.com/gzjrdVt
<dataft> can someone please recommend me a good Jabber/XMPP server?  One that has been around for some time (so I know it wont die or go away soon), keeps updated as far as XMPP server software goes, supports avatars, message carbons, cell phone connection management (for spotty connectivity), and has reliable file transfer support
<cyrix> hello all, I'm new to ubuntu and I just got my new computer in and having problems getting the onboard video chipset to work, I do not know the commands I need to get the info ya'll need.
<Jack-Zhang> nothing happen on ubuntu-cn
<cyrix> I know it's compatible I already researched that part
<Jack-Zhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10583909/
<Jack-Zhang> Problem：Has IPV6 address but can not ping any ipv6 address.
<Jack-Zhang> Platform:  Ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Jack-Zhang> Detail: Having four IPV6 addresses, show on the picture. It works well in some time, when it works well, I obsever the traceroute, the computer uses the adress begin with 2043, but most of time it use the address begin 2001 and fail.
<Jack-Zhang> I don't why it happen like this, but i did this command: sudo dhclient -6 eth0, does it matter? How can I fix it?﻿
<Jack-Zhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10583909/
<Jack-Zhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10583903/
<Jack-Zhang> that's some details
<niceguy69> https://imgur.com/gzjrdVt
<CameronE> Any xfce bandits active? My whisker menu popup has gone walkabout... have tried just about everything I could find on the internets.
<firefoxvt> hi
<firefoxvt> I have typed $ export PS1=’\w $’ in terminal
<Ullarah> CameronE, /join #xubuntu
<firefoxvt> it's ok, How do I add that line to bash shell?
<CameronE> Ullarah, derp. Ha thanks.
<export> firefoxvt: first guess: ~/.bashrc
<firefoxvt> I added it to the last line in bashrc, right? export
<export> firefoxvt: you can, yeah i don't see why not.
<export> ~/.bashrc <- that's the file btw,
<firefoxvt> I have reopned terminal, it show me a message: bash: export: `$’': not a valid identifier ’w
<export> firefoxvt: must be quoted
<firefoxvt> Ok, I did it, I thank you very much export
<firefoxvt> It's an exam of labs in linux foundation course, thanks
<Ullarah> ._.
<export> that's on a test?
<export> or am i misreading.. it *is* pretty late here.
<firefoxvt> no, that's a lab
<firefoxvt> homework :D
<export> Sooo your homework was to set the environment variable PS1? O.o
<Ullarah> http://media.giphy.com/media/wZCXWRgkF1UYg/giphy.gif
<export> like real homework or figure of speach?
<export> LOL
<firefoxvt> yes :D
<firefoxvt> you can find it on edx.org
<export> best timing gif award goes to... Ullarah!!!
<firefoxvt> linux introduction :D
<export> well that seems a little weird, but okay i guess everyone starts somewhere.
<firefoxvt> Chapter 9: User Enviroment
<firefoxvt> it' too easy? export :p
<export> firefoxvt: idk, i guess i just take the little things for granted nowadays.
<firefoxvt> thanks export
<firefoxvt> Do you have skype or email?
<thrasher194> cool. i got linux on chromebook. ;)
<export> firefoxvt: no but i'm usually idle in this channel, unless i get a random mistaken hilight due to my "amazingly clever" choice of nicks on irc lol
<export> hence how this conversation even got started xD
<firefoxvt> export: ok :D, If you have free time, I want to chat with you, I feel you very interesting
<export> firefoxvt: well don't i feel special, lol  If you're here and i'm here, i see no reason not to chat.
<firefoxvt> export: I'm a student, what is your job? :D
<export> firefoxvt: hobbyist? lol
<firefoxvt> what?
<firefoxvt> I have to go, thank you very much, export, see you soon.
<export> firefoxvt: good luck.
<Jack-Zhang> what happen
<cyrix> anybody here good with figuring out display problems?
<lasko> !ask cyrix
<lasko> !ask | cyrix
<ubottu> cyrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lasko> lotuspsychje: Good morning
<lotuspsychje> lasko: hello mate
<cyrix> I just got a new computer and the onboard video is not install or something. When I goto settings and display to change my resoluction its all greyed out.
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: ubuntu version and graphics chipset?
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, 14.04 and intel hd 4600
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: did you install 14.04 with internet+updates enabled at setup?
<cyrix> here's my lshw http://pastebin.com/YgjKUV5S
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<cyrix> No, but as soon as it was over i did apt-get update and upgrade
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: additional drivers doesnt show other drivers?
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: driver= i915 looks installed
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, I'm new to the ubuntu, so I know very little
<Maser> I was offered sex today, with a 21 year old girl. In exchange for that, I was supposed to advertise some kind of bathroom cleaner to my friends. Of course I declined because I am a person of high moral standards with a strong willpower. Just as strong as Ajax, the super strong bathroom cleaner. Now available scented with lemon or vanilla.﻿
<loa> what is default ubuntu swappiness?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Maser
<ubottu> Maser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !swappiness | loa  60
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, Earlier when I was googling, I came across this page. https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: normally the driver ubuntu chooses should be good
<loa> !swappiness | loa
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: does the resolution that ubuntu chooses by default was not good for you?
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, Why am I unable to change my display resolution then?
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, its 1024x768]
<cyrix> I'm use to 1900x1200
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | cyrix maybe this can help
<ubottu> cyrix maybe this can help: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lotuspsychje> loa: you can set the default 60 to lower 10 example, if you have fast system with like an ssd
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, thanks, i'll head over and see what I can find
<loa> lotuspsychje, no thx. I just need default value... somehow it was set to 0 on my system.
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: normally ubuntu chooses best resolution for your screen size
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, I just ran xrandr and this is what it gives me, http://pastebin.com/0xGDNnGm
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: 1900x1200 doesnt show
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, I saw that, So does that mean the onboard graphics only supports up to what is listed?
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: i think so, not sure if you can edit a higher one yourself with xrandr
<cyrix> but it also saids max 32767 x 32767
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<ap0c> Hey, I was wondering if it's safe to upgrade my kernel from 3.13.0-46-generic to the latest stable kernel? I found this guide http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/03/upgrade-kernel-3-19-1-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | ap0c
<ubottu> ap0c: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ap0c> !Mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Scott_Z> I have an executable file that I downloaded. I changed the mode to 755. I placed it in a subdirectory off of my download directory. In terminal, I type ./abcd (where abcd is the file name) and I get a file not found error. It is there. I even tried to copy it (with proper permissions) to /usr/bin and still get the file not found error. I even tried sudo abcd. Any ideas?
<ap0c> !AMD
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, It ask to edit a file that doesn't even exist?
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: thats possible, i never edited xrandr myself sorry
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, oh thats fine, is it just adding a new file in the /etc directory because there's a gdb folder in there though
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<Julia7> Hi! How do I figure out what the output of "date -u +%V$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g" is? Please help. :)
<akkad> run it?
<CameronE> date -u +%V$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'
<CameronE> you were missing the end ' ?
<cyrix> lotuspsychje, lol k, that one finally did it. Thanks so much and sorry im such a newb
<akkad> what score did you get on the bash knowledge test? my skill score was only 2. "skill -9 -1"
<Julia7> akkad: CameronE: Thanks! Can you run it for me? :)
<CameronE> I have
<lotuspsychje> !yay | cyrix
<ubottu> cyrix: Glad you made it! :-)
<Julia7> CameronE: Do you want to tell me what the output is? :)
<lotuspsychje> cyrix: we all here to learn mate
<cyrix> ;)
<CameronE> Julia7, As I have NFI what that does, not particularly.
<Julia7> CameronE: :(
<akkad> Julia using it for creating a ponce?
<lotuspsychje> stick to ubuntu support guys
<akkad> nonce
<Julia7> akkad: No, I need to know the answer in order to register on a forum. :)
<akkad> ahhh linux only
<newhoa> Hi, is there a way to make a filter in synaptic that shows only packages you've locked?
<Julia7> akkad: Are you able to run it for me?
<lotuspsychje> !synaptic | newhoa
<ubottu> newhoa: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<akkad> Julia7:  you can
<akkad> clearly it's a linux forum
<akkad> and you're a spammer
<akkad> Julia7: d567d4f0-c847-11e4-a98d-000c298d3570
<Julia7> akkad: I'm not a spammer! :@
<newhoa> Huh? I know what synaptic is... I just can't find a way to filter only locked packages. Sorry if I misunderstood.
<lasko> Julia7: I still don't understand why you can't run it yourself? The command doesn't do anything except print an sha256sum of the date in UTC.
<lotuspsychje> newhoa: did you read the url, maybe filter options are described there?
<akkad> lasko date + Linux
<Julia7> lasko: Because I don't have access to my Linux box right now.
<akkad> then remove the " -"
<lasko> Julia7: Ah I see.
<akkad> ISO week number in utc + Linux
<lotuspsychje> newhoa: is this what you experience? http://askubuntu.com/questions/477582/i-accidently-locked-some-packages-in-synaptic-how-can-i-undo-these
<linuxuz3r> how do i recover grub on mac
<linuxuz3r> i use refit
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> linuxuz3r: in some dualboot cases, sudo update-grub can do magic also
<linuxuz3r> tried it it didnt work
<newhoa> Okay, I figured it out. In the filter section the packages are called "pinned" instead of locked.
<linuxuz3r> how do i make apt-get upgrade not delete the kernel
<lotuspsychje> !yay | newhoa
<ubottu> newhoa: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> linuxuz3r: to wich version you wanna upgrade?
<Ullarah> Well it's a bit late now, but Julia7 could have used a online bash simulator to work it out. http://www.tutorialspoint.com/execute_bash_online.php
<cyberpolice> is there a way to disable hotcorners via command line
<Ullarah> cyberpolice, try the solution at the bottom, http://askubuntu.com/questions/450278/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-doesnt-utilize-hot-corners-after-rebooting
<cyberpolice> Ullarah: very nice. thank you
<cyberpolice> do you know if the hotcorners work during full screen apps
<Ullarah> They shouldn't.
<cyberpolice> they are working for this game i got. and its quite annoying
<Ullarah> I think it depends on the application cyberpolice.
<cyberpolice> so i was going to script and disable them when i launch the game
<dsc_> woop woop
<Ullarah> I would just create a keyboard shortcut to do what you want your hot corners to do instead.
<Ullarah> I find hot corners to be annoying imo.
<{^^tibs01^^}> #
<trae> ...
<Guest72706> hi
<lasko> Guest72706: Hello
<Guest72706> why our names are same
<Guest72706> @< lasko> Guest72706
<lasko> They aren't. I typed your name and added a colon.
<lasko> e.g.  Guest72706: Hello
<Guest72706> yeah, I see
<Guest72706> So how to change to my name?
<lasko> use the command   /nick newname
<Guest72706> ok, thanks
<lasko> e.g.  /nick ThisIsMyNewName
<lasko> If you have issues related to Ubuntu please feel free to ask them.
<CrazyGod> hah
<CrazyGod> hah
<CrazyGod> so next time comet to here, will my nickname change?
<CameronE> That nick is a bit pretentious, isn't it? :P
<lasko> CrazyGod: It depends on your IRC client.
<CrazyGod> first time to  use irssi
<CameronE> CrazyGod, configure the login on your client, either with the username field most have or with tell the client to deliver the /nick command
<CrazyGod> Got it
<nextech> Can SSD compatible to used Service data storage?
<nextech> what I mean Server
<lasko> nextech: I'm not sure i understand your question
<nextech> Can SSD drive compatible to used a Server?
<nextech> Sorry my English
<lasko> You can use an SSD drive on Ubuntu Server yes.
<Ullarah> nextech, I wouldn't use a consumer SSD for a server, unless it's a home server, in which case is fine.
<nextech> OK thanks for your help guys. OK noted
<aciokv> since a few days i get a gpg error on apt-get update
<aciokv> W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<lasko> aciokv: Can you reproduce the error and use pastebin to show the complete output.
<aciokv> sadly io can ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584352/
<Ullarah> aciokv, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Ullarah> If that doesn't work, try with the space in the key like so, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF 437D05B5
<lasko> Yeah I was going to say try use apt-key del to remove the bag key (if its there) and readd it.
<lasko> bad*
<aciokv> i've to go to port 80
<aciokv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584356/
<Ullarah> And it didn't fix it aciokv?
<aciokv> no
<Ullarah> :/
<lasko> Is is the same error?
<aciokv> yes
<Ullarah> You could try: sudo rm /etc/apt/*.gpg && sudo apt-get update | But try that as last effort aciokv
<Ullarah> That's like a dire straits command :P
<pgunnars> does anyone know how to install matlab through the command line without having access to the installation files directly?
<lasko> I would try this first --- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584366/
<YamakasY> !moo
<aciokv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584387/
<lasko> And you get that after having done what?
<aciokv> tried everything, step for step:  i removed the lists, i removed the trusted.gpg
<testtestme> zzz
<lasko> aciokv:   sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver ppa.launchpad.net 4F191A5A8844C542       Do that and then try again.
<lasko> oops, wait
<lasko> So in the error you aren't getting the public key for ppa.launchpad.net   --  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver ppa.launchpad.net 4F4EA0AAE5267A6C
<lasko> aciokv: brb, coworker needs help
<aciokv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584422/
<lasko> Okay so that fixed one of the errors.
 * lasko is away for 5 minutes, will be back to help though.
<lasko> aciokv: (half afk) but looking at that pastebin you did that command after apt-get update --- What errors do you get now when you run apt-get update now that the key has been imported.
<lasko> Once you've done that you'll want to rebuild the software cache via  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584439/
<testtestme> window 3
<lasko> testtestme: forgot your /   hehe
<yudhistira> indonesian people??? please...
<lasko> yudhistira: Which language?
<yudhistira> lasko: yapp
<lasko> yudhistira: You want #ubuntu-indonesia
<lasko> !indonesia | yudhistira
<ubottu> yudhistira: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Xanather> do i need to install nvidia drivers manually?
<cristian_c> lasko, hello
<lasko> cristian_c: Hello
<cristian_c> lasko, I own a tp-link tl-ps310u
<cfhowlett> Xanather, depends.  try "additional driver" to see
<lasko> !nvidia | Xanather
<ubottu> Xanather: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cristian_c> i've set it up
<yudhistira> uboutu: thnks!!!
<lasko> !ask | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xanather> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Xanather> ubottu i love u
<lasko> ;)
<ubottu> Xanather: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icewave> hi all
<cristian_c> lasko, I've added the printer via system-config-samba, but when I try to print a document, after a few seconds, print is stuck
<lasko> icewave: Hello
<aciokv> lasko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584461/
<Xanather> !ask | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xanather> i had to try sorry
<lasko> aciokv: Interesting, give me a few minutes to make sense of whats going on there lol
<CameronE> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> Xanather, I've explained the issue
<icewave> what news ?
<icewave> exit
<philip> trying to login as through ssh as root
<cristian_c> lasko, any ideas?
<philip> permitlogin yes but still cant login from my other ubuntu terminal
 * Rust3dCor3 is away: 
<somsip> !away | Rust3dCor3
<ubottu> Rust3dCor3: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<CameronE> philip, can you log in with anything other user?
<Hounddog_> Hey guys... How would i go about finding a programm that apparently is attacking some ip outside on my server?
<lasko> aciokv: I'm kind of at a loss on where you should go from here.. Based upon previous bug report (with your same issue) the solution should have been to import the key and rebuild the software cache. I'm still looking around to see if maybe there is something I'm missing
<Xanather> Hounddog_ that doesn't really make sense
<Hounddog_> Xanather: we got a mail from amazon that our server has launched a ddos against an ip
<Ben64> Hounddog_: netstat? but if you have something running on your server that you don't know about, might be time to format your server
<marandi> hi guys , i have a problem in updating 14.04 , (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584529/) can anyone help me about it ? and another thing is my ubuntu partition still have free space
<Hounddog_> Ben64: that server is cut off from everything but still trying to investigate
<Xanather> <Hounddog_> oh right, now i get you lol
<Hounddog_> just shutting it down and forget about it is not the solution
<rovo_> HEllo, I've been trying to days to get my Docker package updated from 1.0.1 to 1.5 ... but I've exhausted everything I could think of to resolve it
<EriC^^> Hounddog_: netstat -tuln , maybe
<Ben64> Hounddog_: you can't trust it anymore, format time
<Hounddog_> Ben64: so just format it install everything on a new server and just hope it doesnt happen again?
<Ben64> Hounddog_: this time be more proactive about security
<z1lt0id> hi guys i'm having issues when openvpn is running i can't access the internet.  i don't want to use network manager at this point
<z1lt0id> any ideas
<closingin> Hounddog_, you can use wireshark
<closingin> z1lt0id, do you have dns ?
<Guest94565> im using ubuntu 14.04
<Hounddog_> Ben64: sorry for beeing rude. but remind me not to ask you in security concerns. I dont really like brushing everything under the mat without knowing what was going on
<z1lt0id> closingin: its running on dhcp by default, what would i need to edit
<closingin> z1lt0id, try to ping 8.8.8.8 into a terminal with your openvpn started
<Guest94565> with latet updates and i want to use some newer kernels that i found http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but i miss the linux-extra-image packege ... where can i find it ?
<Ben64> Hounddog_: yeah do your investigation or whatever, but you do need to format that
<closingin> Guest94565, sudo apt-get install linux-extra-image i assume
<Hounddog_> Ben64: i did say i cut everything off already
<z1lt0id> closingin: yeah i can ping 8.8.8.8 but not google.com
<Hounddog_> and this server is going to be shit down
<Xanather> DNS!
<Hounddog_> shut down...
<marandi> hi guys , i have a problem in updating 14.04 , (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584529/) can anyone help me about it ? and another thing is my ubuntu partition still have free space
<closingin> z1lt0id, ok that's it, install resolvconf
<Ben64> Hounddog_: ok finally, jeez
<Hounddog_> anyway... looks like its a false alarm anyway...
<Guest94565> closingin no because im on 14.04 and latest kernels i can use are 3.16
<Hounddog_> finally?
<z1lt0id> closingin: already installed
<Ben64> Hounddog_: you kept ignoring my point
<Hounddog_> Ben64: no i didnt ;)
<Hounddog_> Ben64: you are insisting on shutting it down without knowing what happened
<philip> permitlogin yes but still cant login from my other ubuntu terminal
<Ben64> Guest94565: do you have an actual need for a newer kernel? the mainline kernels aren't really meant to be run as more than a test
<philip> trying to login as root
<Ben64> Hounddog_: not at all
<Hounddog_> Ben64: also it loos like the server was not compromised
<closingin> z1lt0id, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584562/
<Hounddog_> elasticsearch made many requests....
<Ben64> philip: root account is disabled
<closingin> z1lt0id, add these three lines in your ovpn file
<Xanather> does ubuntu server have a GUI by default?
<z1lt0id> closingin: and done :)
<Ben64> Xanather: nope
<closingin> z1lt0id, now it should work
<Xanather> Ben64 thanks
<Guest94565> Ben64 well just testing i like to test new things... but also im having some problems when i hibernate ( it doesnt wake up)
<Xanather> what linux server distro do people recommend for a home server?
<closingin> Guest94565, go to arch so
<closingin> Xanather, debian always
<Guest94565> also i have problems with drivers with a 1tb WD elements external hard drive
<Ben64> Xanather: this is not the place to take polls, maybe try ##linux
<Xanather> Ben64 thanks again :)
<Ben64> Guest94565: well using those kernel packages can have unforeseen consequences, notably video drivers
<dfbdfb> I want to run a launcher that runs a script so it can update Firefox under the filesystem, the command I have is "sudo ~/Firefox_Updating_Script.sh" thescript itself works in the terminal with that command, how do I get this to work?
<closingin> just apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> dfbdfb: uh, that seems very weird. apt-get will handle upgrades
<Guest94565> Ben64 well i also have two more kenels just in casse that are working reasonably well.. is there any other link where i can get latest kernels ??
<Ben64> Guest94565: mainline is your best bet for least breaking of everything
<philip> ben64 how is root account disable
<z1lt0id> closingin: thank you so much, you are a life saver
<closingin> z1lt0id, yw
<Ben64> philip: it just is. what are you trying to do
<philip> am trying to login through ssh on my terminal as root to a server
<philip> on the server i have enabled permitlogin =yes
<k1l> philip: why you do that?
<k1l> philip: why dont you login as user and use sudo when its needed?
<dfbdfb> I am running an older version of Ubuntu and made a script to update
<dfbdfb> Firefox I meant
<Ben64> dfbdfb: what version of ubuntu
<dfbdfb> Unnsupported
<dfbdfb> 10.04
<Ben64> dfbdfb: you need to upgrade now!
<philip> okay....will do that rather i just like logining as root since its within my network
<k1l> dfbdfb: well, if the ubuntu is EOL i would not worry about the firefox but all the other security issues that got it now
<dfbdfb> Please just let me be
<closingin> philip, never use the root user
<Ben64> dfbdfb: security issues, its not going to get better, ever
<umbra_purus> hey. How can i check how many users i have via terminal?
<Ben64> umbra_purus: define "users i have"
<otyugh> who
<umbra_purus> Users that I've created using useradd command
<closingin> umbra_purus, your brain
<Ben64> umbra_purus: this will work, but its probably not the best way... "cat /etc/passwd | grep 1[0-9][0-9][0-9]"
<lasko> umbra_purus: Those users should appear in your /etc/passwd file. There are a few ways
<aciokv> lasko: its on a virtual box, but that should not be a point at all
<EriC^^> umbra_purus: cut -d: -f1 < /etc/passwd
<aciokv> its the same at my colleges vm
<Ben64> EriC^^: thats all users, not ones added :)
<EriC^^> yeah i know :)
<EriC^^> nevermind umbra_purus
<philip> how can i remotely login using a user account from my terminal
<Ben64> ssh user@host
<closingin> philip, install openssh-server
<closingin> then open your ports
<philip> thanks
<closingin> then do what Ben64 said
<philip> i have installed openssh
<philip> how will i open my port
<k1l> you dont need to if its a standard ubuntu.
<closingin> k1l, ... you know what "remote" means ?
<closingin> philip, login to your router, and open your ports then
<k1l> 5min. ago he said: "its all on my local network only"
<philip> i will rather use user account
<philip> and allow sudo privilegdes
<k1l> philip: using rootlogin is a bad habbit, once you are used to it you want it on other machines to. and there is the security issue then
<winem_> hello, I get a segmentation fault whenever I run any apt-get command or use the update manager in ubuntu 12.04. please find the content of the core dump _usr_lib_update-notifier_apt_check.py.1000.crash  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584645/
<philip> kil thank you so much
<winem_> I don't get the cause for the seg fault... I ran updates using the ubuntu update manager for weeks now. no changes on the files /etc/apt.sources.list.d... no new repos have been added
<hoelk> I just got a new thinkpad and the hardware mouse buttons above the touch pad are all configured weirdly, and i have no idea how to reassign them... any idea? (kubuntu 14.10)
<hoelk> *mouse
<closingin> hoelk, define "configured weirdly"
<hoelk> the lef tmous ebutton does nothing, the right mouse button is left click, the middle mouse button does nothing
<hoelk> actually the left mouse buttons scrolls a web page a bit when you click it
<closingin> did you try to go to mouse settings ?
<hoelk> that only gives me the option to switch between right and left handed
<chinermudge> how do i update ubuntu
<umbra_purus> how do i write the operand "or" in terminal?
<chinermudge> in the same way that you just simply run windows update
<philip> how can i remotely login using a user account from my terminal
<cfhowlett> chinermudge, in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> philip: "ssh user@ip"
<chinermudge> will it give me any hardware updates
<chinermudge> windows used to give me stuff for chipset and graphics
<chinermudge> with windows update
<umbra_purus> how do i write the operand "or" in terminal? "And" is && but what about is "or"?
<cyrix> whats the best browser to use with ubuntu?
<k1l> chinermudge: yes, if they are updated in the meantime.
<closingin> philip, are you serious?
<k1l> cyrix: ask 10 user get 11 best browsers :)
<closingin> umbra_purus, ||
<philip> yes i am
<closingin> so scroll back and you'll get your answer...
<cyrix> k1l, firefox always freezes up while I'm using pianobar
<philip> i try login using username but still get the same error
<closingin> paste the error
<k1l> philip: what error?
<umbra_purus> so I can write something like this? cat /etc/passwd | grep santos || grep Santos
<philip> Permission denied, please try again.
<umbra_purus> to get users that have santos or Santos
<chinermudge> so by typing that into my terminal... im updating my hardware too?
<umbra_purus> right?
<k1l> umbra_purus: use grep -i santos
<closingin> umbra_purus, grep -E "[sS]antos"
<chinermudge> or just possibly im updating my hardware?
<varaindemian> hi guys, is anything else to do for migrating from ubuntu to linux mint other than formating root partition? I want to keep my /home partition
<umbra_purus> closingin: what if i write "[sS]antos$"? what does the dollar do?
<chinermudge> ???
<chinermudge> ^
<k1l> chinermudge: you are mixing hardware and software.
<closingin> umbra_purus, "$" means end of the pattern
<chinermudge> what do you mean?
<Hounddog_> Ben64: well no it was comprimised actually... because a colleague opened the port to the elastic search they where executing scripts
<umbra_purus> closingin: what do yo umean?
<k1l> chinermudge: updating hardware means someone changing your video card or cpu. neither ubuntu nor windows can do that
<chinermudge> well it gives you updates
<chinermudge> for things like your graphics
<philip> Permission denied, please try again.
<k1l> chinermudge: you mean hardware drivers.  for ubuntu most drivers are in the kernel. or shipped as binary blops. the will stay the same for one ubuntu release.
<k1l> chinermudge: which ubuntu do you use?
<closingin> umbra_purus, with the pattern i sent you will grep "Santosfoo", "santosbar". With the one you sent to me, you will only grep patterns that end with "santos"
<chinermudge> i dont know honestly, i just downloaded the desktop version from the site
<chinermudge> 64
<k1l> philip: are you sure the pw is correct?
<k1l> chinermudge: "lsb_release -d"
<closingin> umbra_purus, the correct way would be grep -E "^[sS]antos$"
<chinermudge> i typed that other line into the terminal and put in my password and did "y" for yes
<k1l> umbra_purus: if you use "grep -i" it doesnt care about case sensitivity
<chinermudge> so its doing something
<cfhowlett> philip, this is YOUR computer account you're logging to, rigth?
<cfhowlett> *right*
<chinermudge> 14.04.2 lts
<k1l> chinermudge: ok. so now please "uname -a"
<cfhowlett> varaindemian, backup your data.  format at /home.  restore your data to /home.
<the_drow> Hi guys, every time I restart my startup applications restore themselves to the state before my changes
<the_drow> So I can't add new startup applications for some reason
<philip> cfhow yes
<cfhowlett> chinermudge, if there are updated drivers in your OS, yes
<philip> kill wats the pw
<k1l> philip: the password you use on that remote machine when logining in locally
<chinermudge> i cant copy paste it... after i did u-name
<chinermudge> uname -a
<k1l> "uname -a"
<gsingh> Hi. I need CUDA and PYCUDA (python3) to be installed. If I install CUDA using nvidia repo (via .deb) I get CUDA but installing pycuda removes the CUDA. If I install pycuda then install cuda , there is version number problem. How to get both cuda and pycuda installed
<clefebvre> hi, can anyone running Unity answer a couple of questions? we're working on a bluetooth configuration tool, we added support for most DE, I'd like to add support for ubuntu/unity as well.
<chinermudge> whatever i gotr 54 updates... and i suppose after i restart my performance should be better
<philip> the same password for my machine
<chinermudge> its crappy
<chinermudge> and my fan is on like really high
<k1l> chinermudge: what video card you got?
<chinermudge> i dont knw how to look and i dont remember
<chinermudge> this computer was made in 2007
<closingin> clefebvre, you should go to a dev channel
<k1l> chinermudge: "lspci" and paste that into a pastebin
<closingin> chinermudge, lspci
<clefebvre> closingin, it's not technical, anyone running Ubuntu can do it (saves me a 700MB download) :)
<k1l> clefebvre: just ask, we will see if someone can answer that
<philip> still getting the same error 'Permission denied, please try again.'
<chinermudge> http://pastebin.com/28LhmSQt
<clefebvre> ok, what do you get when typing "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP"
<k1l> philip: then your user or password is incorrect
<aciokv> can someone with 12.04 please check if apt-get update is throwing an error
<k1l> clefebvre: Unity
<clefebvre> k1l, thanks
<clefebvre> and what do you get with "wmctrl -m"?
<k1l> clefebvre: not installed
<chinermudge> how come it didnt suggest me to reboot after i did that sudo update line
<chinermudge> ?
<Peanut> Hi folks - what's the best place to ask for help with a mdadm (raid5) issue on ubuntu 14.04? After my server crashed, one of the raids has all drives marked as 'spare' and won't assemble.
<Babai> hello
<clefebvre> k1l, ok I'll assume it's Unity as well
<k1l> chinermudge: depends on the updates. if thre is no new kernel no reboot is needed
<Babai> how are you ?
<umbra_purus> closingin:  when you said $ greps patterns with Santosfoo and bar what do you meant? what is foo and bar?
<clefebvre> k1l, final questions, can you tell me the name of the commands to respectively open sound settings, keyboard settings and mouse settings in unity?
<chinermudge> i hope my performance gets better when i reboot
<chinermudge> even this chat is laggy
<Babai> bye
<closingin> umbra_purus, that was just some random strings
<k1l> clefebvre: wmctrl its not installed as default. so it will not work for detecting in your script then on a regular ubuntu-desktop.
<clefebvre> k1l, the tool will depend on it
<clefebvre> k1l, so it will be installed
<k1l> ah ok
<clefebvre> k1l, also it's one of two methods of detection, if it fails, XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is there as a backup
<closingin> umbra_purus, so that you understand that grep will defaultly grep everything containing your pattern. Well if you don't know regexp, just use grep -iw "santos"
<k1l> clefebvre: iirc unity uses the same settings "programs" like gnome does.
<philip> i dont think my password is wrong
<clefebvre> k1l, "gnome-control-center sound" for instance?
<aciokv> plz, can someone with 12.04 please check if apt-get update is throwing an error, i checked it inhouse on 3 machines, and i need to clear if it is a maybe a firewall issue or if its an ubuntu issue
<EriC^^> clefebvre: unity-control-center sound
<EriC^^> etc.
<Ben64> philip: either your username or your password is
<clefebvre> ah thanks EriC^^
<Ben64> aciokv: pastebin the error
<k1l> clefebvre: yes
<clefebvre> ok guys, many thanks for your help
<aciokv> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584761/
<k1l> !paste | aciokv
<ubottu> aciokv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> aciokv: try a different repository
<k1l> aciokv: seems like the german mirror you get redirected to is not fully uptodate. so try another mirror or wait until its solved
<aciokv> k1l: same with us
<chinermudge> i'm trying to watch streams on twitch...
<chinermudge> and theyre bad when this chat is open... kiwiirc
<closingin> chinermudge, ?
<winem_> I'm also from german and using similiar mirrors. can the error from aciokv be related to my seg fault when I run apt-get upgrad
<winem_> +e
<aciokv> winem_: what version
<aciokv> tried en and us, same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584776/
<codewiz> hi, my friend has a laptop with 14.04 lts, and bought a microsoft mouse, a cheap one for 7€... after a few seconds, left clicking stops working
<codewiz> i found lots of people on the inernet with similar issues, none of the solutions worked tho
<winem_> version of what?
<aciokv> winem_: ubuntu (lsb_release -a)
<winem_> ah sorry, 12.04
<aciokv> same here Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<winem_> yep, 12.04.5 LTS
<Rif> good morning #ubuntu
<winem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584645/ this is the core dump
<Rif> this isn't a linux question (i'm getting a shell soon) but i'm curious if anyone knows how much it costs to get a cup of soda in new york. say at a good pizzeria in a working class area or something
<Ben64> aciokv: just ran 12.04 live cd, sudo apt-get update works fine
<Ben64> Rif: if you know its not on topic, don't ask here
<k1l> aciokv: using a proxy?
<Rif> k apologies. PMs are ok if anyone wants to discuss the question off channel
<aciokv> k1l behind a sohpos firewall
<k1l> !ot | Rif
<ubottu> Rif: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aciokv> thx for testing Ben64
<winem_> I will run some tests with a live cd too. good hint
<k1l> aciokv: i think its firewall related
<Rif> oh ok thanks k1l
<k1l> aciokv: most bug or support questions i find on the net for the nodata,nodata error is solved by wrong proxy or firewall settings been corrected
<Ullarah> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but does anybody know of some good music creation software? I've got Renoise and Hydrogen already.
<winem_> music creation? do you want to record something? if yes, I recommend audacity
<the_drow> Ullarah: On ubuntu? nope
<the_drow> FL Studio can run with Wine but it won't be smooth
<CrueL> enable wine softwar in ubuntu distro
<cfhowlett> Ullarah, ardour is a full DAW.  audacity is the easier option.
<cfhowlett> Ullarah, also:  #opensourcemusicians
<Ullarah> Oh awesome, thanks cfhowlett :)
<CrueL> sorry friedns i have one problem for reposity ubuntu don't download in ipv6
<CrueL> how do I fix?
<winem_> opensourcemusicians? thanks cfhowlett. will join that channel, too :)
<cfhowlett> winem, Ullarah happy2help!
<Peanut> Hi folks - what's the best place to ask for help with a mdadm (raid5) issue on ubuntu 14.04? After my server crashed, one of the raids has all drives marked as 'spare' and won't assemble. None of the drives seem bad, but I can't get the raid5 started.
<CrueL> <CrueL> sorry friedns i have one problem for reposity ubuntu don't download in ipv6
<jpds> CrueL: What?
<jpds> CrueL: Most of the repos are IPv6 enabled.
<CrueL> jpds: I have just enabled an ipv6 address in my vps, and not downloading reposity tells me as a result error
<jpds> CrueL: Which mirror are you using?
<CrueL>  http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty
<CrueL> jpds: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty
<jpds> CrueL: Yeah, I can't seem to resolve that.
<CrueL> jpds: tenks :)
<jpds> CrueL: Try a different Italian mirror for now.
<CrueL> jpds: I'm trying to change several reposity but none seems to work
<jpds> CrueL: Tried fr.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<jpds> CrueL: Otherwise, you're going to have to do some traceroute6's.
<CrueL> jpds: i whait for .fr reposity
<jpds> CrueL: Just try a wget on it.
<CrueL> jpds: wget i arlrealy ok
<CrueL> jpds: my server dont install package requisite
<CrueL> jpds:
<CrueL> the solution tells me to disable ipv6 address, but I like what I do I just?
<jpds> CrueL: Pastebin the error you get.
<CrueL> ok
<Ben64> it.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be working at all
<jpds> Ben64: Yes, because of the nameserver that serves the CNAME.
<Ben64> and you know that... how?
<jpds> Ben64: Because I checked. :)
<Ben64> why would it even be a cname
<jpds> Ben64: They usually are CNAMEs.
<jpds> Ben64: $ dig it.archive.ubuntu.com CNAME
<jpds> Ben64: Compare with se., fr., de., etc.
<Ben64> most i see aren't
<agent_white> Heh... the response will depend on your permissions for zone tranfer.
<Allelujah> Hi everybody :)
<mushir> can't run wmv files with vlc or totem .. any help?
<jpds> agent_white: Not doing a zone transfer.
<EriC^^> mushir, did you try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jpds> CrueL: Should be fixed now.
<mushir> yes I 've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and every thing was fine now i can only run wmv files using splayer .. vlc and totem crash
<EriC^^> mushir, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<EriC^^> also try running vlc from a terminal
<swapnilz> hi
<Prigit> hi swapnilz
<swapnilz> Any one know about installation of any software in ubuntu  for particular user not for all
<abailarri> Hello. I'm develeoping  web that have a JS script to upload fils. I installed apache for store this web and when I try to upload a big image I get the error Unable to read image from file (/tmp/php6ZCttT)
<abailarri> Any suggestion please? My server is Ubutnu 14.04
<mushir> I tried running vlc from a terminal I get "Segmentation fault"
<swapnilz> @Prigit any suggestion
<eightnoteight> @abailarri u can always compile the code yourself, given you have enough system resources to do that.
<Zax1> this is a slightly random question, but as this channel is full of knowledge i was hoping to risk straying off topic.......my DNS zone is hosted by SYSTEMDNS.com but when i WHOIS them its hidden. i need to add an A record to my zone but not sure where to go and login...obviously forgotten my logins, if i ever had them
<Prigit> swapnilz: ask EriC^^
<abailarri> eightnoteight, what do you mean?
<swapnilz> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> swapnilz, hi
<swapnilz>  installation of any software in ubuntu  for particular user not for all
<mushir>  I tried running vlc from a terminal I get "Segmentation fault"
<swapnilz> any idea about it
<swapnilz> I know the simple install using apt-get
<EriC^^> swapnilz, i'm not sure about the best way to do it, but you could either try installing the software to his home dir, using apt, or you could maybe change the binary's permissions to be read only by him alone, first one seems better i guess
<eightnoteight> @abailarri sorry, it was meant for the @swapnilz
<k1l> swapnilz: limit the permissons in /usr/bin to that user/group
<swapnilz> ok
<mushir> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade also didn't help still unable to run wmv files in vlc or totem
<k1l> !paste | mushir put the output of vlc there when it crashes
<ubottu> mushir put the output of vlc there when it crashes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<swapnilz> Thanks
<swapnilz> I will try
<Prigit> i have the same problem opening a nmw file
<k1l> Prigit: ?
<mushir> bottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584971/
<Prigit> kil: opening a nmw file to play it
<Makdaam_> hi
<lasko> Makdaam_: Hello
<k1l> mushir: please pastebinit "apt-cache policy vlc"
<mushir> <k1l> how can I get that to pastebinit it?
<armand> armand hello
<EriC^^> mushir, highlight it and press the middle mouse button to paste it
<k1l> mushir: just copy and paste it
<k1l> mushir: or install the package "pastebinit" and then "apt-cache policy vlc | pastebinit"
<Prigit> copy: Ctrl + C and paste: Ctrl + V
<Guest6920> ok
<Ullarah> Wouldn't it be: pastebinit < apt-cache policy vlc
<Prigit> open terminal: Ctrl + Alt + T :)'
<mushir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584989/
<Guest6920> apt-cache policy vlc
<Guest6920> pardon sorry error
<EriC^^> Ullarah, you could do pastebinit <(apt-cache policy vlc)
<mushir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584989/
<k1l> mushir: you are using a PPA vlc. so we cant do aynthing about that. you could remove that ppa and that package with ppa-purge and see if the official ubuntu vlc works
<k1l> Ullarah: piping works. so its most used
<Ullarah> Fair enough ^_^
<mushir> I tried downgrading vlc but no use
<Allelujah> hola de nuevo
<mushir> do not forget that totem also crashs with wmv files not only vlc
<EriC^^> mushir, try the official ubuntu one
<Ben64> mushir: try mplayer2 or mpv or both maybe
<mushir> <Ben64> yes all works but totem and vlc also I've noticed that no thumbnails are generated fo wmv
<Ben64> mushir: this is all about thumbnails?
<CrueL> jpds: i resolve my problem
<CrueL> :D
<k1l> mushir: start totem from terminal and see what error comes then. please paste it again
<CrueL> jpds: I must assign dns for my host v6
<axscode> hi guys in ubuntu i have this error with mysql -> http://pastebin.com/hQSzwp5a
<axscode> any clue pelase
<mushir> <kill> all I get is "Segmentation fault"
<codewiz> any idea about a microsoft mouse not working in 14.04?
<Ben64> i wouldn't really use totem for most things, doesn't have quite the codec support
<CrueL> mushir: your sistem is x64
<mushir> <CrueL> no x86
<k1l> mushir: does the file work at all?
<CrueL> <mushir> you have to double check your settings and what you want to do, and can do what you are not allowed
<jpds> Ben64: You know that it uses gstreamer?
<mushir> <CrueL> not sure what do u mean !
<CrueL> mushir: because it tells you fault segment, which operation you have to give to the server?
<mushir> <k1l> no not at all ! program window appears for less than second and dissappears
<k1l> mushir: so you dont know if the file is ok. can you play it on another computer?
<mushir> <CrueL> what server ? we are talkin about runnig wmv file using vlc
<mushir> <k1l> I know for sure nothing wrong with the file . I can run every wmv files using splayer
<EriC^^> mushir, try running totem from the terminal maybe it will give more info
<EriC^^> maybe they use something common and it's causing the segmentation fault
<EriC^^> also check dmesg
<k1l> mushir: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<mushir> <k1l> already installed !
<CrueL> mushir: yes is a problem due to the allocated memory
<CrueL> mushir: unix.stackexchange.com/questions/132192/running-application-ends-with-segmentation-fault
<CrueL> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/132192/running-application-ends-with-segmentation-fault
<CrueL> look my guide
<mushir> also totem gives me "Segmentation fault"
<k1l> mushir: "mv  ~/.gstreamer-0.10 ~/.backup_gstreamer-0.10"
<k1l> mushir: after that relogin the user and try again
<mushir> ~/.gstreamer-0.10 ~/.backup_gstreamer-0.10 didn't work!
<k1l> mushir: details!
<k1l> "my car is broken" doesnt help the mechanic to know what is broken :)
<mushir> <k1l> funny ! man I was tring to run wmv files form totem and vlc and I was tring one of the solutions you guys gave me!
<Ben64> you were asked to try a command, you replied "didn't work" .... that does not help
<mushir>  WMV files crash VLC and totem but smplayer works fine I tried reinstalling ubuntu restriected extras , ffmpeg and vlc but still having the same problem every time I try to open wmv file a program window appears for less than second and dissappears . I recently updated VLC to so I tried downgrading I also tried to run wmv file form terminal using vlc I have "Segmentation fault"
<Ben64> right, we know all that
<Ben64> how about that command you were asked to run
<k1l> <mushir> ~/.gstreamer-0.10 ~/.backup_gstreamer-0.10 didn't work!
<k1l> mushir: what didnt work there? was there an error? what command did you use exactly? etc
<EriC^^> mushir, can you please pastebin dmesg | grep "vlc\|totem" ?
<layke> Hey. What does this practically mean.. The following packages have unmet dependencies.  ruby-full : Depends: ruby1.9.1-full (>= 1.9.3.194-1) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<EriC^^> layke, it means there's a dependency problem
<Ben64> layke: it means you have asked for a package configuration that cannot happen
<EriC^^> layke, try sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l> layke: 3rd party .debs or a PPA installed?
<jpds> layke: apt-mark showhold
<layke> k1l, Off the top of my head the only third party stuff I've installed is spotifyand google-chrome
<layke> I tried apt-mark showhold. It didn't return anything jpds
<mushir> <EriC^^> please give me the command to do that form terminal
<EriC^^> mushir, type dmesg | grep "vlc\totem" | pastebinit
<layke> EriC^^, Same error.
<EriC^^> mushir, type dmesg | grep "vlc\|totem" | pastebinit
<EriC^^> mushir, sorry
<EriC^^> layke, try to install ruby it might say why it can't be installed
<mushir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585116/
<Ben64> layke: pastebin the output of this command..... "apt-cache policy ruby-full ruby1.9.1-full"
<mushir> <EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585116/
<layke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585119/
<chiel> hi all, i have a service that's starting up on boot, but it is run as root which leaves it inaccessible to another user which needs access. what is the best way to run an init.d script as a different user?
<layke> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585121/
<Ben64> chiel: what service
<k1l> layke: sudo apt-get update is run before?
<layke> Yeah
<chiel> Ben64: god (monitoring)
<chiel> i wrote an init script for it, but yea, it's started as root
<k1l> mushir: again: use the original vlc version. not the ppa one. remove that ppa with ppa-purge
<chiel> this is the script at the moment: https://gist.github.com/chielkunkels/9d618e9b3cff015b6bdc
<layke> Ben64, Was that pastebin any help?
<mushir> <k1l> OK I did that !
<k1l> mushir: "apt-cache policy vlc | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> mushir, did you try purging the avcodec package and reinstalling?
<Ben64> layke: need more... "apt-cache policy ruby-full libtcltk-ruby1.9.1 ri1.9.1 ruby1.9.1-full libruby1.9.1 libtcl8.5 libtk8.5 ruby1.9.1 libruby1.9.1-dbg ruby1.9.1-dev ruby1.9.1-examples"
<mushir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585143/
<Zarzaparrilla> hi i have a odd error and cant launch Xorg
<Zarzaparrilla> ~(gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:2516): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2722: You forgot to call g_type_init()
<k1l> layke: sudo apt-get install libtcl8.5
<layke> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585149/
<layke> k1l, E: Package 'libtcl8.5' has no installation candidate
<k1l> layke: oh
<mushir> <EriC^^> plz give me the commands!
<layke> Package libtcl8.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<k1l> layke: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Zarzaparrilla> seems apt-get is broken
<Ben64> layke: are you sure you're running actual ubuntu? did you mess with software sources?
<layke> Ben64, Yep 14.04
<layke> I think..
<layke> Maybe I booted into the wrong version
<Zarzaparrilla> sad. any chance to dpkg --configure -a ?
<Zarzaparrilla> is there a command to clear all apt-get?
<EriC^^> !find libavcodec.so
<Ben64> layke: you seem to not have a main repo, maybe pastebin what k1l asked? /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> !find libavcodec_plugin.so
<hmp1768> So I have this bluetooth mouse I can see in bluettoh configurations and apparently connect to, but it somehow only shows as not paired, so I can't use the mouse. Any advice on this?
<ubottu> File libavcodec.so found in libavcodec-dev, libavcodec-extra-56, libavcodec56
<ubottu> File libavcodec_plugin.so found in vlc-nox
<layke> Ben64, k1l  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585169/
<layke> I can just reset my sources?
<EriC^^> mushir, try sudo apt-get purge vlc-nox , then sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc , i think it should pull it in
<k1l> layke: you disabled your main repo. is this a desktop?
<layke> k1l, Yeah. (I don't recall disabling them)
<layke> I'm not really sure how to do that..
<layke> Is this what is wrong?
<layke> http://i.imgur.com/upbg9hE.png
<layke> That should be checked?
<k1l> layke: go to system-settings -> software and updates -> 1st tab.: make sure its main and universe at least are checked
<Ben64> looks like a few lines were deleted, you can see "main restricted" at the end of line 1
<k1l> layke: yes
<onla> I install damn complex install thing for wlan adapter and get reminded that I will need to re-do things when I install linux kernel next time and now only the next day I get notified that new kernel to be installed
<layke> k1l, Ben64 Thanks. I will update now and see..
<layke> Installingnow. Thanks for help.
<layke> Seems like an obvious error..
<layke> Now you've pointed it out. :)
<mushir> <EriC^^> did that but vlc and totem still crash
<Ben64> mushir: you should just use mpv or mplayer2 then...
<k1l> mushir: please make a "file FILENAME | pastebinit"  for filename you need to change it to the actual filename in that folder
<EriC^^> mushir, try vlc -vvv <filename> and see if it mentions anything else
<mushir> <EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585188/
<Ben64> mushir: what is the output of uname -a
<mushir> <Ben64> plz give me the command to give u the output
<Ben64> i just did? uname -a
<mushir> <Ben64> followed by anthing else ? file name may be?
<Ben64> no...
<sumit> hey. i am a beginner in student of operating systems. i want to contribute to ubuntu. how do i proceed?
<bazhang> mushir, are you on ubuntu, or something else
<mushir> <Ben64> ok here it is Linux Cool-Nerd 3.16.0-31-generic #41~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 11 19:30:43 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> !contribute | sumit
<ubottu> sumit: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<sumit> !contribute
<sumit> ?
<k1l_> !contribute | sumit
<mushir> <bazhang> ubuntu
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu <-- sumit
<sumit> got it
<bazhang> sumit, read that link
<sumit> thanks
<k1l_> sumit: see the bots message
<k1l_> mushir: "file ~/Desktop/1.WMV | pastebinit"
<mushir> file ~/Desktop/1.WMV | pastebinit
<bazhang> did he install pastebinit
<k1l_> yep
<bazhang> mushir, dont typ e here, type in the other Terminal
<chiel> hi all, i have the following script: https://gist.github.com/chielkunkels/9d618e9b3cff015b6bdc is there any way to start god as a different user (deploy)? during deployment we want to add scripts to god, but it's inaccessible due to being started as root on boot
<bazhang> chiel, what is god
<mushir> sorry <bazhang> it was by mistake!
<chiel> bazhang: process monitoring :)
<chiel> (http://godrb.com/)
<k1l_> chiel: sudo -H -u USER command
<mushir> her it is <k1l_> : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585232/
<chiel> k1l_: alright thanks, gonna read about the -H flag :)
<chiel> cheers
<k1l_> mushir: how big is that file?
<mushir> <k1l_> about 120 mb
<mushir> <k1l_> the problem is not with ( this ) file in particular .. it is with all WMV files !
<JethroTux> Is Ubuntu desktop session affected by .profile? May use this file instead of creating a script in /etc/profile.d/? Or should I use .bashrc to set the value globally for all users? ty
<bazhang> mushir, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras , mplayer and mpv yet
<jpds> JethroTux: Surely /etc/profile for all users?
<jpds> JethroTux: Or /etc/environment .
<mushir> <bazhang> yes indeed .. the problem with totem and vlc
<bazhang> mushir, did you install the packages I just said
<mushir> <bazhang> yes
<JethroTux> I've read the better way in idealogy of Ubuntu is creating new file under /etc/profile.d/ giving  right on executable
<k1l_> mushir: try to start vlc with "vlc --ignore-config" and see if that works
<bazhang> mushir, and do they play with mplayer, using mpv support, or not
<JethroTux> i'm a littile confused, I've always used /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc!
<mushir> <bazhang> they play fine with them but crash vlc and totem
<bazhang> mushir, so file bugs against vlc
<bazhang> !bug | mushir
<ubottu> mushir: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ntsp> Request for unknown module key 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key <--- I get this everytime I update the kernel, any clous what could be causing it?
<ntsp> clues*
<mushir> <bazhang> not sure it's a bug.. it was working fine before
<Ben64> before...?
<bazhang> mushir, it works fine in mplayer/mpv and not in vlc, so use mplayer, problem solved
<bazhang> mushir, its a bug if it wont work, and no other indications of it being corrupted
<mushir> <Ben64> yes , I have no problem runnig wmv using vlc and totem before
<Ben64> before what...
<bazhang> mushir, before wHAT
<mushir> <bazhang> I can't really tell but I think befor i updated VLC
<bazhang> mushir, update4d how and from where
<bazhang> mushir, did you go outside package management and manually install a VLC "upgrade"
<mushir> using this ppa https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media/ then I revomed it and reinstalled vlc to solve my problem but no use!
<bazhang> mushir, contact that PPA maintainer then
<bazhang> mushir, removed the PPA how
<Ben64> probably needed ppa-purge and didn't get it
<mushir> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<bazhang> so theres the problem right there
<bazhang> that would have been good to know at the start of this
<mushir> and I installed ppa-purge
<bazhang> mushir, installing/rem,oving PPA = at your own risk
<bazhang> mushir, so go with mplayer/mpv
<mushir> <bazhang> ok got it ! one more thing no thumbnails are generated for wmv any more and when I try to get any file properties the window crash!
<dexterp91> Hi, guys, I run a haswell and am trying my very best to get hardware accelerated video encoding working via transmageddon. Does anyone here use VAAPI to encode video?
<junior_> hello
<Guest33868> when im copyn larg file to ubuntu my system speed is very low y?? and my cach be full
<Guest33868> my ubuntu has hang when im copyn large file to it
<CptRageToaster> how are you copying a file to it?
<CptRageToaster> scp?
<CptRageToaster> ftp?
<Guest33868> up to 8-9 gig
<k1l_> Guest33868: how are you copying that files?
<Guest33868> general copy and pase
<k1l_> from usb drive?
<Guest33868> yes
<the-solipsist> Hello... I've a very simple issue: I have a NAS box at home that I need to access both when at home as well as when I'm outside. I've set it up with a DDNS provider (nsupdate.info).  How do I configure Nautilus such that a folder I mount using SFTP is accessible both from home as well as outside?
<k1l_> Guest33868: support only in here please. well if the usb is very slow it can block your system
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jmscrk> Hi there, I'm having a major problem with a production server where mysql won't start / I've done a lot of googling but can't get it to restart, can I ask the brains trust here for some help please?
<acicula> jmscrk: just describe your problem?
<cfhowlett> !ask | jmscrk
<ubottu> jmscrk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acicula> jmscrk: what did you try, what outputs did you get, anything in the relevant logs that may be helpfull, what did you do to make it stop working etc
<niravpatel> multidots
<jmscrk> Mysql stopped and now won't start again, googling makes it seem like possible corruption but the checks I've run from those pages make it seem not. I've added recovery to level 6 in my.cnf and still won't restart
<jmscrk> http://pastebin.com/hQSzwp5a has some output
<ikonia> jmscrk: why don't you look at the actual startup error
<ikonia> you don't start mysql by just launching mysqld
<ikonia> it's wrapped via the init script
<jmscrk> relevant lines in the logs seem to be InnoDB: Error: trying to access page number 4294965119 in space 0,
<jmscrk> InnoDB: space name ./ibdata1,
<jmscrk> InnoDB: which is outside the tablespace bounds.
<jmscrk> okay - I'm using "service mysql start"
<ikonia> jmscrk: no, you where not
<ikonia> you just typed mysqld --verbose
<jmscrk> @ikonia oh sorry - that was to get that output -
<ikonia> that output is not useful though as it's not starting up using the same parameters as ubuntu is using
<jmscrk> okay, how can I get the same kind of output from the service start?
<ikonia> check the mysql log
<ikonia> increase the debug log if you need to
<jmscrk> at /var/lib/mysql/[host].err ?
<ikonia> jmscrk: thats one of them
<jmscrk> tail of that mysql log file : http://pastebin.com/cUZ8uYhf
<jmscrk> mysqld got signal 6 -- hmm
<jmscrk> I ran an innochecksum on all .idb files and it didn't find any inconsistencies
<jmscrk> also innodb_force_recovery to level 6 in my.cnf didn't change anything so I'm not convinced it's corruption?
<hmp1768> Any advice on how to proceed about debuggin a conflict in Ubuntu with my bluetooth mouse?
<junior_> so i just recently went from kernel 3.13 to kernel 3.18
<junior_> i lost my auto-update and my software center changed and it wont open up for me
<k1l_> 3.18 is not supported at all right now as kernel version
<junior_> darn
<newuser123> Hello, do you guys have any experience with "Startup Disk Creator" on Ubuntu
<junior_> what is the current supported kernel
<k1l_> junior_: what ubuntu are you on?
<junior_> 14.04
<cfhowlett> newuser123, ask the question that matters
<junior_> looks like i need to switch back
<jmscrk> I don't even know what made it stop but it's been offline for around 5 hours now
<k1l_> junior_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=14.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.png
<newuser123> cfhowlett: when i click Other to select .iso file noting happens
<junior_> so 3.16
<cfhowlett> newuser123, picture
<junior_> can i get some commands thrown at me on how to downgrade back to it
<k1l_> junior_: with the lts enablement kernel. not the mainline kernels
<k1l_> !enablementstack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<newuser123> cfhowlett: yes i was following the guide on Ubuntu.com
<jmscrk> I'll try the #mysql channel and see if someone there can help
<newuser123> Am I allowed to post link here
<cfhowlett> newuser123, post a picture of the screen
<cfhowlett> yes
<newuser123> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<cfhowlett> newuser123, and the screenshot of YOUR computer not working?
<OerHeks> newuser123, when you press 'other' the filemanager should appear to select an iso
<anand2015> hi, i am new user of ubuntu , facing problem with pidgin with gtalk
<newuser123> Yes I click other the file menager appear I select iso file and then noting happens
<newuser123> like i didn't select an .iso file
<OerHeks> newuser123, is it an ubuntu iso ?
<newuser123> OerHeks: No
<cfhowlett> newuser123, that's why.  the ubuntu startup disk creator is for ... wait for it ... UBUNTU startup media
<newuser123> OerHeks: cfhowlett: Sorry guys for being stupid
<OerHeks> Not for windows or mac anyway, just linux versions i guess
<bmeneg> ¹²
<cfhowlett> newuser123, for other distros try unetbootin
<OerHeks> np newuser123
<newuser123> cfhowlett: thank you
<newuser123> 0erHeks thank you too
<cfhowlett> newuser123, happy2help!
<bmeneg> hello everyone, I'm facing a problem with nvidia proprietary drivers, either from  official website or repository. I have my nv card on PIC:4:0:0, as showed by  'lspci | grep VGA', but if I run 'nvidia-detector' it just doesn't find nothing,  returning 'none'.
<bmeneg> Indeed I am trying to use bumblebee, since I have both intel and nvidia card (GT  750M), and after I installed it (from normal repository) and tried 'optirun  nvidia-settings' I receive "[ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG]  (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:4:0:0."
<newuser123> cfhowlett: Does unetbootin work for Windows
<bmeneg> Someone have any suggestion?
<cfhowlett> newuser123, to make windows boot media, use windows tools.  but I believe there's a windows version of unetbootin for making linux media
<bmeneg> Why even with my card on PCI:4:0:0 I receive this error?
<newuser123> I'm helping friend of mine to make USB Windows because his CD-Reader is not working, and all I have is Ubuntu got rid of the Windows :) but still new to the linux world
<zetheroo> how to change whats in resolv.conf?
<CtrlC> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> zetheroo, add your dns-nameserver to /etc/network/interface > dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 and  tell resolvconf to regenerate resolv.conf.>>> sudo resolvconf -u
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> do you know how to check what is the cause of these interrupts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585474/
<zetheroo> OerHeks: I did exactly that but its outputting: /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc: Warning: /etc/resolv.conf is not a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<zetheroo> and resolv.conf is not showing the correct IP's as is in the interfaces file
<leeyaa> zetheroo: just fix the symlink
<leeyaa> or "choose" how you want to configure it, then fix it
<HoloPed> how do I set ubunto to boot into terminal, without running desktop graphics ?
<leeyaa> becuse there are several ways
<daftykins> zetheroo: have you purged 'resolvconf' ? (the package)
<zetheroo> daftykins: no, this is a productive system so I don't really want to break anything :)
<daftykins> zetheroo: well if you want static DNS, you have to
<zetheroo> so 'apt-get purge resolvconf' ?
<daftykins> correct
<zetheroo> and then 'apt-get install resolvconf' ?
<zetheroo> with purging it's saying "The following packages will be REMOVED:  resolvconf* ubuntu-minimal*"  ... is that safe?
<daftykins> zetheroo: no you don't want it back
<daftykins> i've not seen that before, what version is this?
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 14.04
<hmp1768> Any advice on how to proceed about debuggin a conflict in Ubuntu with my bluetooth mouse?
<joan> how can I troubleshoot bluetooth? I'm on kubuntu 14.10 (3.16.0-31-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10), bluetooth is running, lsusb yields this: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode), but when I try to start bluetooth services (bluedevil, o transfer files service), the PC says "protocol dead unexpectedly"
<zetheroo> 3.13.0-44-generic
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-44-generic x86_64)
<joan> To be more specific: can I try any bluetooth thing on the terminal, independently from KDE stuff?
<scarecrowdiablo> currently running 14.04,graphic card is nvidia geforce 720M..but ubuntu is using something called x.org x-server and i'm not able to nvidia..I installed bumblebee, but that didn't help i guess..
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: bumblebee was a mistake, that's been replaced by nvidia-prime now. you're going to want to open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get purge bumble* " to undo any of those attempts first
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins : will do..
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: after that "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "lspci | pastebinit"
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: uninstalled bumblebee..installing pastebinit now
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins : here's the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585734/
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: and which ubuntu are we on?
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: 14.04
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: what make + model computer is this?
<dr3er0x> hi i have a problem with this package, wich freezes apt-get and freezes Xorg Removing gnome-disk-utility (3.10.0-1ubuntu3) ...
<dr3er0x> its impossible to purge?
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins : Asus x550cc
<junior_> so i downgraded back from kernel 3.18 to kerrnel 3.13 and now my software center isnt working and there is no auto update app either
<dr3er0x> Xorg works but sadly i removed gnome and its a mouse pointer on a black screen
<arcsky> the dns always gone in /etc/resolv.conf. where do i add the DNS and NTP?
<dr3er0x> please a command to purge a package? forever? or "reset" apt-get?
<philip> ssh error Permission denied, please try again.
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: so the 'additional drivers' section offers you nothing, yeah?
<hmp1768> So, my bluetooth mouse connects to the ubuntu box, pairs with it, but seems dead, no pointer movement at all or response to clicks. Any help please?
 * dr3er0x needs a apt-get reset
<dr3er0x> dpkg --configure -a reports no error
<dr3er0x> but when try to install something apt-get freezes on Removing gnome-disk-utility (3.10.0-1ubuntu3) ...
<daftykins> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr3er0x> well i'm loosing the hole day i usually help people quick, my fault
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins : it offers me 1.Nvidia binary driver-version 331.113 from nvidia-331(proprieary,tested).....2.Nvidia binary driver-version 331.113 from nvidia-331-updates(proprietary)....and 3.x.org x server-Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau(open source)
<dr3er0x> specially on a specialiced channel on half knows the command and is slighty laughing under the noose
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: i'm currently on 3...not able to switch to 1 or 2
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: have you attempted to pick any of those, then?
<zetheroo> I am still at a loss as how to change the DNS config in Ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> zetheroo: seriously? so once resolvconf is off, reboot once... then edit /etc/resolv.conf and it'll be fine
<daftykins> simple.
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: i have, nothing happens..it just goes back to x.org
<dr3er0x> ok thanks for your quick reply, in the future if you need my help i beat you will finish before calling the army
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: ok, "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" please
<zetheroo> daftykins: without rebooting
<daftykins> same process applies then, but your resolv.conf will likely be wiped on next reboot
<zetheroo> and purging resolvconf means removing ubuntu-minimal as well ...
<daftykins> that's probably only a meta package, but look it up to confirm
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585800/
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: yeah that's a mess too, heh "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: fresh reboot after that and come back :)
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: on it..be back in a few mins..
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins : rebooting now
<scarecrowdiablo> quit
<junior_> ok so when i switched from kernel 3.13 to 3.18 i downgrade back down again to kernel 3.13 from 3.18. now since i have done so there is a ubuntu kylin software center that doesnt work. I reinstalled the standard ubuntu software center but how do i remove that kylin one?
<zetheroo> daftykins: ok, it looks like it would be safe to remove ubuntu-minimal, however is it really needed to reboot the host to get the DNS changed!?
<daftykins> zetheroo: no, it's just that on the first reboot whatever you put into resolv.conf now will be gone... so i do clean LTS setups of 14.04 like that so that i get the jump on it, so to speak
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: done with reboot
<philip> from a windows laptop i cant connect remotely using putty but with my ubuntu i can i keep getting Permission denied, please try again.
<zetheroo> daftykins: ok, and before you said that I don't want to reinstall resolvconf - why is that?
<daftykins> zetheroo: because the thing that overrides resolv.conf - *IS* resolvconf! :D
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: ok first "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings"
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: on iy
<zetheroo> daftykins: huh? ok ... so without the resolvconf package being installed changes manually made to resolv.conf will persist through a reboot?
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: and also "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> zetheroo: yes, except not the first time
<zetheroo> ok
<XenophonF> hey speaking of nvidia-331, what's the difference between that package and nvidia-331-updates?
<daftykins> XenophonF: dunno :)
<XenophonF> LOL
<daftykins> in my experience the two haven't made much difference for others
<philip> from a windows laptop i cant connect remotely using putty but with my ubuntu i can i keep getting Permission denied, please try again.
<XenophonF> ok, here's another one - on my MacBookPro5,1 I had to replace nouveau with nvidia-331 in order to get the console to work
<XenophonF> so how do I go about sharing my experience with replacing those drivers with other MBP users?
<XenophonF> it wasn't immediately obvious how to contribute to the wiki, but maybe i need to rtfm more?
<daftykins> !mac | XenophonF update the wiki here if it's wrong
<ubottu> XenophonF update the wiki here if it's wrong: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> XenophonF: it's a very funny webpage yeah, i've written one of those guides on the 3,1 i believe... (macbook) just login with your account then some editing buttons will appear
<Aamit> philip, ssh?
<XenophonF> gotcha
<daftykins> back shortly
<philip> Aamit ssh
<XenophonF> also, it'd weird that the nvidia packages really, _really_ want to install X alongside
<XenophonF> or at least i couldn't figure out how to get just the KMS drivers installed on an Ubuntu Server install
<philip> Aamit yes ssh
<XenophonF> i gave up trying to get Ubuntu Server to work on this mac
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: installed...
<junior_> the chinese software center somehow ended up on my computer how do i remove it?
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: here's the link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585866/
<junior_> its labeled as ubuntu kylin software center
<bobdrad1> I believe there's a dependency conflict within some of the Xorg-related packages in the current Ubuntu repositories. Is there a better channel to pursue this?
<nicomachus> hey guys, when I get a "Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" message, can I look at the error report to see which packages need fixed?
<mainbrain> dell dimension 2400 anyone have a suggestion on a good fast distro for it
<Pici> nicomachus: It should be stored in /var/crash/, but it might not be very readable.
<philip> from a windows laptop i cant connect remotely using putty but with my ubuntu i can i keep getting Permission denied, please try again.
<nicomachus> if I hit "send error report" it'll bring up the package location of whatever crashed (usually).
<nicomachus> so can I use that to do a --reinstall of those packages, or will that not really do anything to fix?
<EriC^^> nicomachus, you can disable error reporting if you'd like
<nicomachus> specifically, popcorn-time has been crashing on me consistently lately. The crash report says it is the popcorn-time package in /usr/ or /bin/ (don't remember which) that is crashing
<nicomachus> EriC^^: I like them for now, because they tell me specifically which packages are failing.
<arcsky> the dns always gone in /etc/resolv.conf. where do i add the DNS and NTP?
<bobdrad1> I have a fresh install of 14.04.2 Desktop. I do dist-upgrade, and then attempt to add spice-vdagent and xserver-xorg-video-qxl and I get conflicts.
<OerHeks> nicomachus, popcorn-time is highly illegal, unsupported here
<zetheroo> where does resolv.conf get it's information from?
<zetheroo> not from /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base, head or tail ... so where!?
<bobdrad1> zetheroo: Among other places, from the network cfg scripts in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifg-*
<zetheroo> and not from /etc/network/interfaces either
<bobdrad1> s/ifg/ifcfg/
<zetheroo> bobdrad1: how does one change the contents of resolv.conf?
<bobdrad1> zetheroo, you can edit it for an immediate runtime change. But for a persistent change I add DNS1 and DOMAIN records to my appropriate ifcfg-* scripts, or to /etc/sysconfig/network for a global change.
<zetheroo> and I have no " /etc/sysconfig"
<zetheroo> ok, what does " ifcfg-* scripts" mean?
<bobdrad1> zetheroo: Humble apologies, that's true for other distros, not Deb/Ubuntu it appears
<zetheroo> this stuff used to be much simpler ... :P
<bobdrad1> Yeah, it used to be consistent
<zetheroo> changing DNS shouldn't be this complex
<bobdrad1> zetheroo: Start by reading the resolvconf man page.
<zetheroo> all over the net people are saying to edit '/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base' and then do 'resolvconf -u' ... and that that sorts out resolv.conf - but this doesn;t work for me at all
<zetheroo> well I am trying to get my head around this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/resolvconf.8.html
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: are you sure this isn't either 14.04.2 or 14.10? (run "cat /etc/issue" )
<nicomachus> OerHeks: I understand your sentiment, although untrue (legality is ambiguous). I can talk about it in general terms of how to fix a corrupted package.
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: in about this computer , it says ubuntu 14.04 lts
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: running it now
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<sudormrf> zetheroo, have you looked in to dnsmasq?
<zetheroo> no
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: ok, makes sense. now do you have another computer to come online from if it doesn't boot correctly after some more commands?
<daftykins> or perhaps another OS on that one
<zetheroo>  sudormrf: is this something additional to resolvconf?
<sudormrf> zetheroo, dnsmasq is installed/enabled by default in newer versions of ubuntu, this could be part of the issue you are experiencing.
<sudormrf> zetheroo, yes.  it writes information to resolv.conf
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: yeah..i have another computer collecting dust..can use that..
<zetheroo> ok
<OerHeks> nicomachus, channel rules i guess, remove that package and see if you still have issues
<daftykins> zetheroo: what i've pointed to is already enough to handle the issue ;) i wouldn't worry about what sudormrf is saying - but you can certainly read more into the topic
<mun> hi
<mun> where should production code be placed in?
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: ok, shouldn't come to that with any luck. are you ok enough on the command line to rename a file if it doesn't boot correctly? or could you boot a flash drive of ubuntu again?
<mun> somewhere like /opt? /srv?
<zetheroo> crap, removing dnsmasq wants to tear out a bunch of libvirt stuff too :P
<daftykins> zetheroo: and this is why we kindly accept sudormrf's advice but don't act on it ;)
<daftykins> sudormrf: <3
<zetheroo> daftykins: I am just not able to reboot this machine - it's a KVM host :P
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: i gotta go for like 10-20 minutes..i'll get the other computer and be ready by then...and i'm pretty bad with command line..
<zetheroo> :D
<sudormrf> zetheroo, daftykins knows everything.  no one else knows anything ;D
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: i have a few important files on this..'ll copy it to my Hd..
<zetheroo> So I guess changing DNS settings on Ubuntu is a nightmare now ... it used to be just a matter of editing a single conf file
<daftykins> sudormrf: preci... hey wait a minute!
<daftykins> zetheroo: yep, my process of clean server installs is: dist-upgrade, purge resolvconf, configure /etc/network/interfaces for static IP and reboot, then hardcode DNS in /etc/resolv.conf and it's done
<zetheroo> sudormrf: no, thank for the hint. Actually I recall having removed that package elsewhere and it solved this issue ... but I cannot remove it from here as it wants to tear out other things that I need ;)
<daftykins> far too much automagic junk these days.
<daftykins> dnsmasq is more a parent of resolvconf i think
<zetheroo> daftykins: aha - so from the onset you purge out resolveconf
<daftykins> but my way works, since it's what i suggested
<zetheroo> ok
<daftykins> zetheroo: yep :) not fond of that automatic rubbish
<daftykins> doesn't belong on a server imo
<zetheroo> So really I need to migrate all these VM's off and then get this server rebooted etc ...
<zetheroo> I agree!!!!
<zetheroo> ok, I guess I will have to wait on this change then - thanks again for your help.
<daftykins> no problemo
<sudormrf> daftykins, what was your suggestion to zetheroo to solve the problem?  j/w
<zetheroo> purge resolveconf package - reboot - edit resolv.conf with nameservers
<sudormrf> zetheroo, ah.  gotcha.  let us know if it works ;).
<zetheroo> will do ... though it won't be today - gotta offload these VM's ... somewhere ... :P
<MortezaE> Hi, i remembered of a funny linux utility, i once installed years ago.. maybe ubuntu 8.* or 9.*
<MortezaE> It was about "sex" :))
<MortezaE> it was giving some offensive/errotic (not sure) output
<MortezaE> DAE used it? :D
<MortezaE> not sure about it's package name
<daftykins> you're on your own with that one, MortezaE
<MortezaE> daftykins, just searching it for fun ;)
<XLV> whats the 15.04 channel again?
<bindi> #ubuntu+1 i guess
<XLV> bindi, 10x
<codingyoddha> exit
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: ok..i'm back..sorry about that..i booted up the other computer..
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: i'm on the other system now.
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: ok on the asus, try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then reboot
<nicomachus> do kernel updates ever surpass the capabilities of older mobos/CPUs, or should they be pretty universally compatible?
<daftykins> nicomachus: what are you planning on doing? :)
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: yep all safe, reboot :>
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: phew...so glad..on it..
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: done with the reboot...will come online with asus in a minute..
<ubuntu-mate>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.18.0-13-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A10-7300 Radeon R6, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G  (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 6.7GiB, 91.9% free ** Disk: Total: 116.7GiB, 43.0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kaveri [Radeon R6 Graphics] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet:
<ubuntu-mate> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1h 13m 5s **
<Pici> ubuntu-mate: please don't do that.
<ubuntu-mate> sorry
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: done..
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: ok click the dash icon upper left and try running "nvidia-settings"
<scarecrowdiablo> looks really different than what it used to..
<daftykins> how-so?
<scarecrowdiablo> well..before it had barely few options..now it has..x-server info,x-server display config, x screen 0 . gpu 0 ,prime profiles, etc
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: excellent, sounds like a success. to double check, can you do a "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" again?
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: it just froze..the screen..
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: shall i reboot it and try again?
<nicomachus> daftykins: just getting an error from Software Update when it tries to update the kernel to 3.13.0-46
<CasW> Hmm, anybody here who had the same problem of Thunderbird disappearing from the left bar? I didn't, but my (not so tech-savvy) gramps did, and so did some random Ubuntu reviewer on the internet, I just wanted to check if more people had it (and if it's a bug of some sorts; if so, if it's already reported)
<daftykins> nicomachus: what kind of error?
<nicomachus> I also get Kernel Panic errors every other startup
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: hrmm, so it keps showing the desktop image - but would no longer change? no mouse pointer movement, no keyboard presses etc?
<nicomachus> don't have the computer in front of me ATM, but it was a package manager error, I believe
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: Exactly!
<nicomachus> very unspecific error report.
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: weird.
<daftykins> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: try ^
<daftykins> which admittedly requires quite the keyboard gymnastics
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: lol..on it
<nicomachus> daftykins: that's super handy to know, as a general FYI. haha
<daftykins> nicomachus: ok well get the error to us when you can :) that's where to start
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: done..
<OerHeks> "<nicomachus>	specifically, popcorn-time has been crashing on me consistently lately. The crash report says it is the popcorn-time package in /usr/ or /bin/ (don't remember which) that is crashing"
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: did it reboot?
<al1981> help, can't put files over ftp - 550 no such file - but it is there
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: yeah..http://paste.ubuntu.com/10586137/
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: ran that command you said earlier..
<mainbrain> dell dimension 2400 anyone have a suggestion on a good fast distro for it
<k1l_> mainbrain: since you ask in #ubuntu: ubuntu :)
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: looks good, properly using the nvidia driver now. make sure you're fully up to date with a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then just see how you get on
<cfhowlett> mainbrain, let me think ... ubuntu!
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: it froze again... :(
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: was trying to log into the irc and it just froze..
<k1l_> mainbrain: since it seems to bee quite old see if Lubuntu fits better
<daftykins> hrmm
<mainbrain> trt it but it lagging when i play video im runnung ubuntu 14.10 on my acer just fine
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: ok is ubuntu the only OS on this or is it beside Windows 8?
<cfhowlett> mainbrain, lubuntu or xubuntu.  lubuntu is optimized for legacy and low spec hardware
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: only ubuntu.
<nicomachus> OerHeks: Why did you quote that?
<OerHeks> nicomachus, as you said 'very unspecific error report." which is not true
<mainbrain> ok im running lubuntu on it right now got 1 problem ... vlc want play video getting audio though
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: alright, see if you can get in again to run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old"
<nicomachus> OerHeks: The kernel issue and the popcorn-time issue are separate. Possibly related, but not that I can determine yet.
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: will reboot and try that..
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: tried that..nothing happened..
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: i mean, no output of any sort..
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: that's correct, and reboot again
<scarecrowdiablo1> on it
<mainbrain> ok im running lubuntu on it right now got 1 problem ... vlc want play video getting audio though funny thing is that i can open video with system settings  while vlc is playing and the video will glitch in/out
<nicomachus> mainbrain: do you mean VLC WON'T play video but you are getting audio?
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: Done
<mainbrain> correct
<k1l_> mainbrain: sounds like some video driver issue
<nicomachus> mainbrain: sounds like a GPU or codec issue. what's the file type?
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: this time, "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " as earlier, then "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa"
<scarecrowdiablo1> cool..on it
<mainbrain> .avi mostly
<nicomachus> mainbrain: so you get the same problem with .avi and other file types? More than one type?
<nicomachus> I ask because .avi is a tricky file type for VLC in linux. something like .mkv or .mp4 should play just fine. so if you can play an .mp4 or .mkv with no errors, then it's likely a codec issue trying to decode the .avi
<nicomachus> try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/166311/cannot-play-avi-or-mp4-file-in-both-movie-player-and-vlc
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: Done..
<GoatMaster> Hey
<GoatMaster> I got a Macmini here with Ubuntu 12.04 on it
<nicomachus> congrats, GoatMaster
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings"
<GoatMaster> I now want to reinstall Ubuntu, how can I boot from the install cd
<GoatMaster> starting it with alt will not work...
<mainbrain> no it being the same way for all video file types that i can recall
<cfhowlett> GoatMaster, CD?  not USB?
<daftykins> GoatMaster: make a flash drive instead.
<cfhowlett> !mac | GoatMaster
<ubottu> GoatMaster: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<GoatMaster> The first installation with the CD worked fine but no I cannot boot into the CD
<GoatMaster> even with holding alt at the start...
<mainbrain> no it being the same way for all video file types that i can recall and youtube does fine
<cfhowlett> GoatMaster, see the mac support pages provided in the link
<GoatMaster> cfhowlett, thanks I will check the manuel
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: done with apt-get update
<daftykins> and the other one too?
<scarecrowdiablo1> it needs to download 287 mb..
<scarecrowdiablo1> running it
<daftykins> ah, slow tubes?
<scarecrowdiablo1> not that slow, but kinda..
<nicomachus> scarecrowdiablo1: Just an FYI, there are plenty of open apartments here in KC that are already wired for Google Fiber. ;)
<scarecrowdiablo1> nicomachus: why you make me crie? :'(
<daftykins> lets stay on topic peeps
<nicomachus> aw, i was trying to instill hope! And sorry, daftykins.
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: Done..
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: reboot again :>
<scarecrowdiablo1> on it
<nicomachus> good thing Ubuntu only takes about 30 seconds to reboot... jesus.
<daftykins> maybe if you're using an antique
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: done with reboot..
<daftykins> see what nvidia-settings says and whether it freezes now
<nicomachus> lol, daftykins' i7 with the OS loaded on SSD only takes 5 seconds?
<scarecrowdiablo1> jeezus!..Froze
<daftykins> ugh.
<bekks> nicomachus: thats not true. I do have an i7, and I do have a SSD. It takes longer than 5s.
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, same here ---
<nicomachus> bekks: an exaggeration.
<bekks> nicomachus: 30s reboot time is pretty fast. Very often the BIOS part takes 10-20s, so the boot process is done with 10-15s. Not calculating the time to shutdown.
<mainbrain> nicomachus thanks it was my video output settings they must got changed on accident thanks again
<Basketball> has anyone gotten fitbit program to work in ubuntu
<nicomachus> mainbrain: I'm glad to finally be helping in this channel instead of seeking it!
<ikonia> Basketball: it's windows and mac only
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: i was able to switch to nvidia before..it used to freeze..tried x.org..stopped freezing..read forums online, they said 'need bumblebee'..installed bumblebee..didnt help..i couldnt switch to nvidia anymore and i ended up here
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: yeah prime was meant to replace that though, plus bumblebee is more for optimus setups and i don't think yours is one
<mainbrain> nicomachus yeah cant wait to start helping also
<nicomachus> someones gotta take the load off daftykins!
<daftykins> lol, i'm by far not the most active
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins : do i reboot the asus?
<wkejrnjkl> is it
<wkejrnjkl> oobutunu
<wkejrnjkl> or
<wkejrnjkl> obuuntu
<wkejrnjkl> ?
<daftykins> wkejrnjkl: look it up on youtube perhaps :P
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: i really don't know what to suggest now, that's two different driver versions that aren't happy bunnies...
<wkejrnjkl> daftykins, youuuutube or youtuuuube
<Basketball> ikonia, so there is no way
<ikonia> Basketball: there isn't a linux version
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: damn..should i switch back to x.org to prevent freeze?
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: just run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: i think that machine would rather be on Windows, seems a bit more of a gaming type
<Briankan> hi, what's the channel for ubuntu touch/phone?
<k1l_> Briankan: #ubuntu-touch
<Briankan> !help ubuntu channels
<ubottu> Briankan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Briankan> thanks
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: yeah, used to game a lot..quit now..plus , kinda sick of windows too..
<nicomachus> oh wow, I didn't know there was a separate channel for touch
<Briankan> they keep them hidden :>
<daftykins> nicomachus: can you start filtering your comments to support only, please :/ chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: done with purge nvidia*
<nicomachus> daftykins: you got it, sorry, my self-control is terrible.
<k1l_> well its not hidden. its just seperated since the support differs heavily from the desktop right now
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: ok, restart and you'll be pretty much back where you started :(
<newbiemate> Anyone using ubuntu mate?
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: cool..
<newbiemate> I am unsure which iso to download for my laptop.
<k1l_> newbiemate: some might. but what is you real question?
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: thanks a lot though...
<MortezaE> daftykins, found it ;) "purity-off"
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: no worries, we tried! 15.04 might have a better chance once it's out
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: is 14.10 any better?
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: nah, you're also already using its' kernel.
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: guess i'll be running on this till 15.04 is released..
<dinamizador> kkkkkkkgk
<k1l_> scarecrowdiablo1: keep in mind you need to upgrade the ubuntu release every 6 months once you leave the 14.04 LTS
<krabador> how can i set envelop indicator?
<k1l_> krabador: can you explain a bit more?
<scarecrowdiablo1> k1l_ : guess i'll be sticking to 14.04 for a while then...thanks :)
<krabador> k1l_, hi, i would know if it's possible to set what let appear in envelope indicator
<krabador> like if xchat and not pidgin, not thunderbird, ecc
<k1l_> krabador: theoretically yes. but that will be a lot of work, imho
<nicomachus> a LOT. I tried once.
<nicomachus> easier to just purge pidgin and thunderbird.
<scarecrowdiablo1> alright...guys..i've got one more problem..
<scarecrowdiablo1> not able to run 'Steam'..
<krabador> k1l_, oh, great, i supposed i missed some menu
<nicomachus> scarecrowdiablo1: I think they've released Steam for Linux now, but it still runs WAY better under WINE
<daftykins> nicomachus: that's a very dubious claim
<nicomachus> a lot of your games will be incompatible though. see here: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<nicomachus> daftykins: why dubious/
<k1l> !paste | scarecrowdiablo1
<ubottu> scarecrowdiablo1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: what have you tried? "sudo apt-get install steam" worked fine for me
<scarecrowdiablo1> nicomachus: will give it a try..
<nicomachus> trust daftykins over me. always.
<Gamoder_> Um, is there a version of rm accepting only a single argument?
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo1: fwiw nicomachus is giving pretty bad advice imo, i would not touch WINE when there's a native program
<daftykins> Gamoder_: what?
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: some problem with 32-bit libraries..since i'm running a 64 bit os , etc..got it from the steam website,which redirected me to software centre
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: wont try it..
<daftykins> yeah don't use a manual download
<k1l> scarecrowdiablo1: we cant help you if we need to guess what the issue is. please give exact details and whole errormessages in pastebin
<daftykins> just run the above command
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: will log-in using the other system..
<k1l> scarecrowdiablo1: and steam works fine for me on 64bit OS so please share the exact errors
<Gamoder_> daftykins: A version of rm accepting only e.g. rm bla*.doc, but not rm bla *.doc
<Gamoder_> but well ... as I thought of it, the *-expansion is done by the bash, right?
<Gamoder_> so this cannot be done probably
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: trying it..
<k1l> steam is not doing all the work to port the games to linux just to people on linux run wine again m(
<scarecrowdiablo1> daftykins: worked like a charm!..thanks a ton!
<daftykins> np
<scarecrowdiablo1> k1l : sorry about that..thanks :)
<linux4u> ok, I am taring a file from an external drive to a sshfs mount point why is it taking up space on my local hdd?
<linux4u> and the worst part is I cant find where it using up the space.
<daftykins>  /tmp perhaps
<linux4u> nope
<linux4u> and whats weirder is the space stays taken up even after a reboot.
<linux4u> the only way I can get the space back is to start the tar again and stop it right away.
<ioria> linux4u, : /mnt  ?
<i1x2n37> i made a usb boot stick with ubuntu using unetbootin. when i try to boot from it, i get a blank screen. can i make it somehow log all it tries to do to a textfile on the stick? otherwise this is impossible to troubleshoot
<linux4u> hmm, interesting why there?
<daftykins> i1x2n37: which OS did you make it with?
<linux4u> its a osx thumbdrive
<i1x2n37> daftykins: archlinux
<ioria> linux4u, : the mount point
<daftykins> i1x2n37: use 'dd' instead.
<jmss> hi, does someone know how to install a non-pae kernel?
<i1x2n37> known problems with unetbootin? i used it successfully in the past
<jmss> the package without the pae suffix seems to install a pae kernel
<linux4u> ioria, no its creating the files in the mount point but its also taking up space on the disk.
<daftykins> jmss: everythings PAE nowadays.
<jmss> daftykins, but if you use forcepae option in grub it will work on non-pae
<gabb0> Hi! Xubuntu 14.04 fresh install. Is trim function enabled in this version? I have a 250Gb SSD.  Thanks.
<ioria> linux4u, : did you edit  the fstab with  a permanent mount  point ?
<k1l> gabb0: yes
<gabb0> Kll thanks :)
<k1l> gabb0: there should be a cronjob running trim from time to time
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> hey, anyone know how to query a bash program from rails?
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> or to install a bash program into a rails app
<gabb0> Good to know. I've been on 12.04 the whole time. Don't care for 14.04 unity myself.. x tho, love it.
<linux4u> hmm, it seems to not be doing it with a fat32 usb disk.
<linux4u> could it be a bug in the hpfs(extfat) driver?
<linux4u> but whats weird is I did another hpfs disk and it didnt seem to do that.
<linux4u> and I have reproduced it a couple of times with the osx one.
<gabb0> Is it good practice to do this on a fresh install?  ---> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<daftykins> gabb0: depends what you're trying to achieve
<daftykins> if you're just running it 'because' then i would say it's not very wise
<k1l> linux4u: are you talking about trim?
<gabb0> daftykins, well my wifi is detected in the additional drivers.. shall I assume the OS understands it and should work? I don't mean to appear chicken, I just wondered about adding the firmware to avoid potential pitfalls is all...thanks.
<k1l> linux4u: ah sorry. that was another issue. thought you were answering to the trim question
<RickyB98> hello :-) i'm a little bit noob about reading/writing permissions in linux.. but why isn't /usr/share writable? is it supposed to be or not? and is there a folder that is writable by anyone in ubuntu?
<daftykins> gabb0: if additional drivers offer something, go that route first before trying any manual approaches :)
<linux4u> ioria, no, I am using sshfs
<linux4u> kll sorry, for the misinfo
<gabb0> ok daftykins thanx for heads up
<gabb0> RickyB98, you can specify a universal folder if you wanted to. for sharing purpose?
<RickyB98> gabb0, i need php to be able to write a file
<RickyB98> and an application running in my home to read it
<RickyB98> i mean, php from the web
<gabb0> i dont do web stuff but you can make a dir under /var/www (?) and make it global.. whether that is best practice I am not certain.
<gabb0> from a internet security standpoint.
<RickyB98> neither am i.. that's why i'm asking.. coz it's pretty much easy to chmod 777 a dir.. but that's not the safest option
<daftykins> no, you should definitely never 777 things, that's the schoolboy error #1
<i1x2n37> daftykins: amazing, dd worked. thank you so much
<daftykins> i1x2n37: no problemo
<daftykins> simplicity is key \o/
<i1x2n37> :)
<i1x2n37> now i can fix my broken windows with linux :)
<RickyB98> daftykins, exactly..
<gabb0> RickyB98, might wanna check a PHP forum or ask in reddit/r/php
<gabb0> reddit.com/r/php i meant
<RickyB98> okay.. will do
<daftykins> RickyB98: so what's PHP running from? apache?
<RickyB98> thanks :-)
<RickyB98> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> so where's your PHP file?
<RickyB98> /var/www/mysite/file.php
<daftykins> RickyB98: ok, so "ls -al /var/www/mysite" to look at the permissions, if you want to modify a file in that path or another path - have that path or file owned by the user apache excutes as (likely www-data)
<daftykins> *executes
<RickyB98> yeah, www-data runs php
<RickyB98> so you mean.. i should chown that file to www-data?
<daftykins> RickyB98: well no, www-data is the user that's enacting whatever your PHP file says to do... so if it's saying "do something with /usr/share/blah" then you'll need to have /usr/share/ owned by www-data and relevant read+write permissions
<RickyB98> daftykins, that's close to what i said..
<RickyB98> i think that's the best solution.. thanks ^_^
<aluno> oi
<aluno> ola
<aluno> dsadsaf
<aluno> qw
<aluno> easda
<aluno> dqsdfc0reqfifdas
<aluno> aDFASDFWQERQ
<aluno> ER
<krabador> k1l, then looking that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<Briankan> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Briankan> :/
<krabador> k1l, creating a ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/ , it's possible to blacklist apps in messaging menu
<krabador> k1l, but from that /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications ,
<krabador> k1l, my /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications havent't all the apps that i really have in
<Hiege> Hallo
<Briankan> hello
<i1x2n37> salut
<TheHonorableKitt> what do I have to do get get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<daftykins> ask in #ubuntu-ops
<k1l> TheHonorableKitt: ask in #ubuntu-ops-team
<Pici> k1l: you mean #ubuntu-ops
<k1l> well, yes. autocomplete and multitasking didnt work this time :/
<Rory> This command is making all the target files blank. Is there something I'm not understanding about redirection?
<Rory> for e in `ls`; do sed '/cfparameters/,$d' $e > $e; done
<TheHonorableKitt> thanks
<Hiege> Huhu ich habe ein problem; ich bekomme die *sudo gem install mysql2 * nicht installiert
<Rory> Thanks rubber ducks I'm an idiot
<daftykins> Rory: #bash might be better if you get no reply
<daftykins> Hiege: englisch bitte
<Rory> "sed -i" is the one I want :P
<k1l> Hiege: #ubuntu-de für deutschen support. das hier ist der englische kanal
<daftykins> heh i was about to say -i but didn't look up what it does
<Hiege> ok thanks
<Hiege> i will switch
<Rory> daftykins: Replaces in the file, instead of printing to stdout. Exactly what I needed but it's 2 minutes to hometime and I need wine.
<daftykins> :D
<linux4u> ioria, can you or anyone interested in helping me with this weird problem. here is a pastie. http://pastebin.com/vLMT9tRy
<daftykins> ugh use df with -h :P
<linux4u> ioria, here it is on ubuntu paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10586575/
<TheHonorableKitt> k1l, i posted in #ubuntu-ops
<linux4u> daftykins, I did for the /tmp. wanted to be precise.  but you can still see whats going on.
<linux4u> and it is doing it with a fat32 disk as well, its not just osx disks
<daftykins> why do you keep saying OS X disks? what's OS X related?
<daftykins> earlier you mentioned a HPFS which hasn't been relevant since the 80s/90s :D
<linux4u> the one I had the problem was an osx thumbdrive and it shows up as hpfs/exfat in fdisk. thats why.
<daftykins> mmmhmm
<linux4u> but its not related, fat32 disk does same thing, these are thumb drives, but I dont that matters.
<daftykins> yeah i just wondered if you had been misled on file systems
<linux4u> no it mounts fine, but its the weirdest thing,  everything I have read says tar does not use temp files and yet something is eating up the disk space.
<daftykins> i didn't say anything about mounting :)
<gabb0> would running lsof in another terminal give a clue?
 * gabb0 is clueless though.
<linux4u> good idea I tried that and it didnt show anything that looked like a tmp file.
<Guest63300> ubuntu pre installed laptops are available in india
<ikonia> Guest63300: ? and
<gabb0> linux4u, maybe strace would help
<Guest63300> i am asking ,
<daftykins> Guest63300: asking...?
<gabb0> i assume he is wondering if they are for sale there
<linux4u> strace is another good idea.  thanks. here is the lsof http://paste.ubuntu.com/10586645/
<Guest63300> what is kpease
<cihhan> Hi all! Somehow in my Ubuntu, ifconfig shows wan instead of eth0. What could be the reason? /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules show eth0 and also /etc/network/interfaces does not have wan as well. Any idea why it might be showing wan instead of eth0?
<linux4u> nope strace did not reveal any files that I could see except for the ones being read and written.
<gabb0> im out of my league linux4u. never had to do that sort of investigation myself.
<daftykins> cihhan: keep a backup of persistent-net then comment out that line and reboot perhaps
<cihhan> daftykins, i have deleted rules and rebooted and it still does the same
<daftykins> ah, ah well.
<daftykins> what's wrong with the name being different, exactly?
<cihhan> well im trying to use iptraf and it doesnt like the name change...
<cihhan> and also i need to do many configurations due to the change now and i dont want to do it if possible
<sandeep_> i tried to install ubuntu on laptop alongside win8, but  it is not booting from cd
<daftykins> cihhan: sooo, look up interface renaming? pretty sure there are plenty of posts on it
<cihhan> thanks daftykins, i ll check it more detailed again
<compdoc> sandeep_, the bios is set to boot the cd first? and not uefi?
<sandeep_> i already set it
<sandeep_> compdoc thanq for your responce
<gabb0> sandeep_, do other bootable cds work? ruling out a bad burn is all
<sandeep_> it  is uefi enabled , i bought it yesterday
<linux4u> nope strace did not reveal anything either.
<daftykins> sandeep_: no flash drives?
<sandeep_> i tried from booted pendrive , it install but, when i reboot again i will directlly booted into win8
<krabador> then looking that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu  creating a ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/ , it's possible to blacklist apps in messaging menu but from that /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications my /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications havent't all the apps that i really have in
<daftykins> sandeep_: go into your EFI and change the boot device from 'Windows Boot Manager' to the name of the hard disk / SSD
<sandeep_> k , thanq u so much i will try this
<daftykins> depends if that booted as EFI to install though
<linux4u> my other box does not have the issue.  this is a weird one.
<oli_b> Hi to all...
<michaeltking79> I'm about to go bananas of Caja file manager, it will open using gksudo, as another user... just not with _my_ user... anyone have any ideas?
<linuxuz3r> how do i change tty
<k1l> linuxuz3r: ctrl+alt+f1 and come back with ctrl+alt+f7
<linuxuz3r> i have fn keys
<linuxuz3r> it wont work on me
<ActionParsnip> Wow, 1900 users. Used to be like that on release days, now that's just Thursday traffic... Sign of the times
<ioria> Prince
<ActionParsnip> Ha
<Briankan> HaHa
<Briankan> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Briankan> :/
<oli_b> linuxuz3r: try  Alt + Crsr left-right    or   Ctrl+Alt+ Crsr left-right
<alex_agape94> guys, I have a problem!
<TheHonorableKitt> ok this is starting to drive me nuts, my ssh connection is slow and keeps disconnecting with the message 'software caused connection to abort' what in the frick?
<alex_agape94> I have Xubuntu 14.04 installed on my laptop, and it runs like a charm, but the only thing that annoys me a lot is the suspend
<alex_agape94> Like if I close the laptop lid, it goes suspended, but when I open it again, it won't start my screen
<linuxuz3r> did you install the video card drivers?
<alex_agape94> I am able to type in my password, but after I hit enter the screen is black
<alex_agape94> Yes
<TheHonorableKitt> Would anyone know why ubuntu server would be killing my ssh connection?
<alex_agape94> I think its a problem with xfce's power manager
<daftykins> TheHonorableKitt: do you have physical access to this box? try a localhost SSH and see if it kills that too
<TheHonorableKitt> i don't have local access, no
<daftykins> oh well
<alex_agape94> I looked it up online and i saw that people are installing gnome screensaver, but I'm afraid that it will trash my whole system
<ruslan> hi all!
<linuxuz3r> alex_agape94: i got the same problem so i dont suspend
<alex_agape94> damn... I am soo used to suspending my laptop...
<linuxuz3r> i suspend my laptop
<linuxuz3r> before
<linuxuz3r> but it borked out on me
<linuxuz3r> the frame buffer got jarbled
<daftykins> linuxuz3r: any chance you could discuss your issue with fewer enter key presses? :)
<linuxuz3r> i see weird artifacts when i use it on the screen
<linuxuz3r> ok
<orion> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading <-- this page is broken
<scarecrowdiablo> hey daftykins.. this is regarding the frozen screen while using nvidia drivers..i was here earlier and you helped me..a lot..after it didnt work, started browsing , etc..and tried this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10586850/
<daftykins> scarecrowdiablo: why'd you run those?
<scarecrowdiablo> now the frozen screen has stopped and the nvidia binary driver - version 331.113 from nvidia-331(open source)
<scarecrowdiablo> the nvidia driver works kinda fine now..did i do something wrong?
<daftykins> hmm, weird.
<daftykins> well just whoever you got those instructions from should never let anyone run 'sudo su' as it does bad things :>
<akurilin> Hey folks, is anybody else seeing "Hsah sum mismatch" when running apd update?
<akurilin> *apt
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: noted
<linuxuz3r> daftykins: why is that
<ActionParsnip> orion: report it in #launchpad
<daftykins> akurilin: some get that, it's not everyone though.
<ActionParsnip> akurilin: I have a script for that
<k1l> akurilin: which repos?
<akurilin> apt.cache.FetchFailedException: W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: i just wanted to let you know that it worked..(according to me)..if you want me to run a few tests/commands/etc...let me know
<daftykins> nah that's alright, maybe the install was just a bit funny to begin with
<daftykins> glad it worked out, little annoyed it didn't earlier though XD
<akurilin> What exactly should I do when I see the issue above?
<ActionParsnip> akurilin: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<scarecrowdiablo> daftykins: you helped me a lot though..cheers!
<k1l> akurilin: since you use already the main servers: i would wait a bit until they are fixed
<akurilin> k1l: yeah it looks like it's intermittent, odd
<akurilin> never hit this one before luckily
<ActionParsnip> akurilin: use the command I gave...
<linuxuz3r> moment of truth
<akurilin> ActionParsnip: I saved it for reference
<akurilin> thank you
<akurilin> Would prefer to understand what it's doing before I resort to it
<linuxuz3r> xD
<linuxuz3r> success
<ActionParsnip> scarecrowdiablo: why don't you just prefix the commands with sudo instead of 'sudo su'
<ActionParsnip> akurilin: it's the commands from the official Ubuntu documentation. It's just in a script. It clears your systems package knowledge then makes it redownload a fresh copy
<scarecrowdiablo> didn't realize superuser is that dangerous..will never use it again..pinky swear
<ioria> better  than  medium  swear
<akurilin> ActionParsnip: as in, you get a new index altogether?
<Steve_Jobs> !next
<sudormrf> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<spagewmf> I followed a Google link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick , I get a Python exceptions.TypeError
<spagewmf> (I reported it in #ubuntu-website, no ack yet)
<spagewmf> community home page also getting the same MoinMoin.py error
<daftykins> wow that's a messed up page
<hfsladmin_> mktemp: failed to create directory via template ‘/tmp/scm_prepare_node.XXXXXXXX’: Read-only file system
<spagewmf> should have used MediaWiki :)
<daftykins> did you want help making a flash drive up with an .ISO? :)
<hfsladmin_> requesting help on the mktemp
<ubuntu> hey
<spagewmf> daftykins: thanks, I think I'm OK.  I built one on Windows 8.1 (WTF %$#! :-) ), ready to reboot. I did it 2 years ago
<daftykins> err... i didn't need your life history but ok :)
<Guest57943> what???
<hfsladmin_> Dear All
<hfsladmin_> requesting help of mktemo
<hfsladmin_> *mktemp
<hfsladmin_> mktemp: failed to create directory via template ‘/tmp/scm_prepare_node.XXXXXXXX’: Read-only file system
<EriC^^> hfsladmin_, type mount | grep /tmp
<EriC^^> hfsladmin_, or pastebinit mount
<EriC^^> hfsladmin_, type mount and pastebin in paste.ubuntu.com
<dataangel> What's the right way on ubuntu to setup a 'user service' (background daemon that I want to keep running just as a regular user rather than a system service as root)? I know how to do it with systemd but I'm not running latest
<arooni-mobile> hey guys; i can only hear audio when i plug in headphones.  when i dont have my headphones in, i cant hear anything
<hfsladmin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10586981/
<spagewmf> dataangel: something like http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/84252/how-to-start-a-service-automatically-when-ubuntu-starts , see /etc/init/mytrojan.conf example.  I haven't tried it but it seems legit.
<ActionParsnip> akurilin: exactly
<spagewmf> dataangel: if you want the script to start when *you* login but not otherwise, umm, there's probably some option to run when Unity starts, and probably a script to start a daemon would work, but for auto-restart and such you'd have to add the code to the script
 * WLM is away: I need food because otherwise I'll die and that's not really something I want to happen to me
<EriC^^> hfsladmin_, can you modify any file? try sudo touch /something
<amirsalar> hey there
<julian-delphiki> WLM: thats an unnecessary away message.
<hfsladmin_> yes sir
<varaindemian> Guys, I want to migrate from ubuntu to linux mint. Anything to do other than formating root partition "/" ? I don't want to format /home partition
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: what is the output of: wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa- info.sh
<platz> any good resources for learning about systemd?
<spagewmf> dataangel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/178567/how-to-add-a-program-as-startup-application-from-terminal
<amirsalar> i have a probook 4540s HP and just cant controll my lcd backlight ... amd + intel 3rd gerenation is my video cards
<platz> ideally from a user's perspective
<ActionParsnip> varaindemian: I suggest you ask the mint guys
<popey> platz: probably a good start is http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/FrequentlyAskedQuestions/
<ActionParsnip> platz: is this in Vivid?
<arooni-mobile> bash: alsa-: No such file or directory
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip,
<hfsladmin_> hfsl_user@FSCHADOOP-01:~$ sudo touch /something
<hfsladmin_> touch: cannot touch ‘/something’: Read-only file system
<hfsladmin_> hfsl_user@FSCHADOOP-01:~$
<platz> popey: thanks
<julian-delphiki> sounds to me like you have a read only filesystem hfsladmin_
<platz> ActionParsnip: no idea what Vivid is
<julian-delphiki> you could try remounting it as rw.
<ActionParsnip> hfsladmin_: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<EriC^^> hfsladmin_, do you have any idea why it is mounted readonly?
<ActionParsnip> platz: codename of Ubuntu 15.04
<varaindemian> ActionParsnip, shouldn't be the same procedure?
<hfsladmin_> i only installed the OS from scratch
<hfsladmin_> probably i did some mistake while installation
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0918797b37ca08c27cec2cbfee5f64fd3b4bddfc
<ActionParsnip> varaindemian: we don't support mint here
<hfsladmin_> hfsl_user@FSCHADOOP-01:~$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<hfsladmin_> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/mapper/FSCHADOOP--01--vg-root read-write, is write-protected
<platz> ActionParsnip: ahh, on 14.10 but switching was pretty easy, and some of the newer nvidia packages kind of pushed me into it
<hfsladmin_> do i need to re-install the OS :(
<dataangel> spagewmf: Hmm, I'm specifically looking for the functionality of having the process restart if it dies. Looks like ~/.config/autostart just handles launching once
<EriC^^> hfsladmin_, did you change anything on the drive since the installation?
<ActionParsnip> hfsladmin_: boot to live CD and do an fsck there
<hfsladmin_> i am actually trying to install Hadoop
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: if you run: alsamixer  Are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<hfsladmin_> i was following the instructions , not sure if something went
<lyze> ohai :)
<hfsladmin_> wrong
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, yes but i do recall doing this " 52 options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo enable=1 index=0 position_fix=1"  to my alsa-base.conf ... but maybe i should take that out and see how it runs
<spagewmf> dataangel: right, so you'd have to have a starup script/program that keeps it running. You can hack that into a bash script, but maybe there's a way to get the upstart functionality when you log in
<hfsladmin_> ActionParsnip: do i neeed to install CD and boot ?
<hfsladmin_> *insert
<dataangel> spagewmf: ah yeah I could just loop
<dexter__> Hey guys, the one thing binding me to Windows is intel quicksync. Has anyone here got any experience with VAAPI? If you have I am ready to post a ton of logs and error information :)
<lyze> !ask | dexter__
<ubottu> dexter__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dexter__> Okay, but this is a very big ask :) Thank you.
<Basketball> has anyone gotten fitbit program to work in ubuntu
<lyze> dexter__: well then ask a short question which covers most of the problem
<Jordan_U> dexter__: I would recommend simply posting a short summarry of the problem you're having, along with a single pastebin containing all of the logs and error messages (or maybe multiple pastebins, whichever is likely to be easier to work with for someone looking through it). If you don't get a response here, then file a bug report (assuming that you are encountering a bug).
<ActionParsnip> hfsladmin_: yes so that the storage is offline
<solsTiCe> hi. for SSD, do you use discard on mount option in fstab, or you let it run fstrim via cron ?
<trendymoron> On Windows, I had Speedfan beeping obnoxiously whenever my CPU was too hot. Anybody know how I can do the same in Ubuntu? Psensor won't do anything more than a pop-up notification and I can't for the life of me figure out how to make gkrellm just beep.
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: I found this http://linuxaria.com/article/how-to-sync-your-fitbit-under-linux?lang=en
<ActionParsnip> trendymoron: look into lmsensors
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | trendymoron
<ubottu> trendymoron: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, whoa long time no chat
<trendymoron> I've got lmsensors installed and working, but it doesn't seem to have an alarm function.
<the-solipsist> How do you mount a remote folder in such a way that it is available regardless of whether you're accessing it via the LAN (192.168.x.x) or via a WAN (using DDNS)?
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, i'm back
<arooni-mobile> so i revmoed that line and nothigchanged
<ActionParsnip> the-solipsist: use SFTP and connect to the wan IP. Home routers will usually push the traffic back inside the LAN but externally you can access it securely
<dexter__> Basically, I want to get hardware accelerated video encoding working on my haswell CPU. VAAPI supports this, but I can't invoke any VAAPI functionality either via the scary commandline option or by Transmageddon (A Video codec that supports this. First up is my vainfo http://pastebin.com/CHQzeK8v second gst-inspect http://pastebin.com/mkkJvmtV and thirdly gst-inspect-1.0 Transmageddon is set to use VAAPI when it is available, running transmageddon via ter
<dexter__> minal does not show me it's processes. Thank you
<Guest92144> stupid question sudo mknod -m 777 mouse c 3 32 should make a device file on my computer for the usb mouse but under any user i get permission denied when i try to move the mouse or read from the mouse using this device file i.e echo or cat it
<Guest92144> why is this is this some sort of resource lock on the mouse so the device file will never beable to uses it
<Guest92144> cat mouse ; or echo "randomstuff" > mouse doesn't move or see the mouse data in any way
<Guest92144> why?
<Guest92144> I am on ubuntu 14 so anybody know
<EriC^> Guest92144, echo something > .. doesn't carry the sudo
<EriC^> you'd have to use echo something | sudo tee ..
<EriC^> are you sure about the major and minor numbers for that device file?
<Guest92144> cat /proc/bus/input/*  files told me i was a character device of major 3 minor 32 for usb mouse different then the ps2 old minor number
<Guest92144> O wait I maybe wrong looking at a differnet mouse then i was using hold on
<delinquentme> Kind of a fun question: Is there a way I can write a bash script to open 6 equally sized terminal windows each running a different command?
<Guest92144> well cat /proc/bus/input/handlers
<Guest92144>  says 3 and 32 for mousedev
<Guest92144> and t is a ps2 stupid me IMPS/2 Generic wheel mouse
<Guest92144> handlers=mouse0 event4
<bprompt> delinquentme:      run  .... 6 consoles... dunno xterm maybe   with the -geometry  WIDTHxHEIGHT  in pixels
<Guest92144> O never mind it is /dev/input/mouse0  just had it in a subdirectory of /dev
<teziko> When I drag a tab from the xubuntu panel, the whisker menu logo disappears and reappears when I bring the cursor on it. Is it a bug?
<lyze> teziko: xubuntu?
<erisco> I installed nvidia-current and now after the Ubuntu loading screen the display shuts off
<erisco> this is my Xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587197/
<teziko> lyze: yes
<lyze> teziko: well it works for me and i use manjaro linux so i guess its a xubuntu bug so please ask at #xubuntu for help :)
<teziko> lyze: I asked on the xubuntu irc channel too. Is it forbidden to ask xubuntu questions here?
<lyze> teziko: well its a official ubuntu channel so we provide support for ubuntu stuff not a other distro :)
<lyze> !xubuntu | teziko
<ubottu> teziko: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<teziko> lyze: xubuntu ubuntu is the same thing I asked here because they are more people and because I didn't get any answer on the other channel.
<lyze> teziko: well ok :) when you use irc you need to be pacient to get a answer :) but yes i also had the black thingy bug when using xubuntu
<lyze> but it was only in xubuntu and, as i said, not in manjaro
<teziko> lyze: I did a response from the xubuntu channel. They say that it's a known bug and they don't know what is the origin of the problem.
<teziko> *get
<lyze> teziko: well thats akward :(
<junior_> how to re-enable wifi? using a rt5592 ralink pci card. just recently got the drivers to work for it. on the network manager GUI i i have it enabled but it shows wifi disabled. On rfkill it shows no for both soft and hard block. any suggestions?
<ankk> hi.
<lyze> ohai ankk
<ntsp> \o/
<ankk> ubuntu doesn't recognize my  notebook webcam
<ankk> how can i fix webcam problem?
<mamins1376> ankk google it.
<ankk> mamins1376,  thank you
<lyze> mamins1376: best answer i read here
<ankk> is there another way to do it easily?
<ankk> why are you here then?
<lyze> ankk: whats the model of the notebook?
<ankk> W650EH
<lyze> branch?
<ankk> dmidecode show this
<Guest92144> I found that ls -l /dev/input/mouse0 has major 13 minor 32 but when i create sudo mknod -m666 (or -m777) mymouse0 c 13 32 I cann't sudo cat mymouse0 any more like i can with /dev/input/mouse0 or mice or event4
<Guest92144> why is this?
<lyze> ankk: ya gave https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam a look already?
<ankk> yeap
<ankk> it shows all about clients
<ankk> programs to use on a recognized webcam
<halfbeing> Every day at some point the disk activity light comes on and my machine becomes completely unusable. I can't even move the mouse pointer. This goes on for at least 50 minutes and there is no way out except to hold down the power button for 5 seconds. I have disabled the mlocate cron job, but it keeps happening. Any idea how to stop it?
<mamins1376> install iotop from repo and watch what is happening
<treelzebub> hi all, quick question: will a regular 14.04 install w/ encryption + lvm resize my boot partition? i need it to, as I have mistakenly shrunk the boot partition too small.
<arufl> Hi, how can i compile rtmpdump with polarssl?
<arufl> It fails for mehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/10587284/
<ankk> hey guys
<ankk> what's difference between usb webcam and builtin webcam?
<ankk> i don't see anything about webcam in lspci and lsusb list
<ankk> is there anything else to see what it is?
<spagewmf> I think I found a bug in the Ubuntu installer. It's inviting me to "Connect this computer to a wi-fi network..." but I'm on wired ethernet.  I'm pretty sure I already have a fast good connection.
<treelzebub> ankk: have you installed drivers for this webcam?
<ankk> nope
<ankk> i don't know the exact model
<ankk> i'm trying to find it
<ankk> i connected remotely
<spagewmf> I booted into "Install Ubuntu", is there any way to bring up a terminal in that?  I guess I should have booted into "Try Ubuntu" and then run the installer, but the instructions didn't suggest that as an option.
<ankk> the real user does not know about linux
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: /boot partition bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<lyze> spagewmf: yeah do this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<treelzebub> ankk: without drivers or even knowing the chipset, you're not going to get it working, i'm afraid.
<treelzebub> Bashing-om: my hero.
<lyze> spagewmf: i'd use install ubuntu whenever you dont need to install updates and so on and use try ubuntu to connect to the internet and then isntall it
<spagewmf> I can run Alt-Ctrl-F1 to bring up a console in the installer, but what's the root password?
<lyze> spagewmf: use try ubuntu instead of install ubuntu whenever you need todo something there
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: Naw, just been about // add your voice to the report .
<mus> hallo
<treelzebub> doing so now :)  thx mate
<lyze> mus Hello :)
<mus> hello lyze
<spagewmf> lyze: thanks for the advice.  Install Ubuntu is offering to connect to network for updates, but yes running the Try Ubuntu would give me more flexibility
<ankk> treelzebub, dmidecode shows W650EH
<ankk> for notebook model
<Bashing-om> spagewmf: "root password" is locked in ubuntu, the procedure is "sudo" and use 'your' password .
<hfsladmin_> <EriC^^>
<hfsladmin_> i reinstalled the whole OS
<hfsladmin_> and tried the hadoop installation again
<hfsladmin_> same error
<spagewmf> Bashing-om: thanks, but I've booted into the Ubuntu installer. Turns out the default ubuntu user in a console is in the sudo group, so I can run commands
<Bashing-om> spagewmf: :)
<treelzebub> ankk: seems to be a Clevo W650EH chipset. google returns motherboard and wlan/bluetooth drivers for it, but only windows. you might be SOL on that webcam
<teziko> lyze: here the bug page for the whisker problem if you're interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1397095 bye
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1397095 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "dragging applications in the task bar causes repaint errors" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ankk> treelzebub,  SOL ?
<treelzebub> shit outta luck.
<lyze> teziko: "Too bad this fix did not make it into 4.12.0"
<lyze> sadly
<Sampei> Ciao a tutti quelli di #ubuntu !
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xSolidState> Hello. I can only select one of my Hard Drives during side-by-side installation of xubuntu 14.10 x64  , even though the system detects all drives. BIOS HDD mode is set to RAID. How can I force the installer to let me install to that drive?
<lyze> xSolidState: which raid?
<xSolidState> lyze, no, I have a raid array, but im not installing there. In my bios i can select modes for the HDDS, IDE, AHCI, RAID. Its on raid because i have an array.
<xSolidState> i want to install to sda. its an ssd if that matters
<dexter__> I am building the newest gstreamervaapi plugins, winging my way through autoconf and have come up against this roadblock? configure: error: No renderer is enabled Can anyone hazard a guess?
<xSolidState> Is it a good idea to install with the advanced partitions manager if the basic one does not want me installing to a certain drive? Or will that break something?
<SchrodingersScat> xSolidState: which one is the 'advanced' one?
<joshumax> Hey, are there any good window managers for Ubuntu that support small screens; i.e. about 300x300 pixels?
<aarobc> what's the actual command that's run when I use ctrl+shift+n in gnome-terminal?
<aarobc> because is handy, but I want to be able to call it from other processes
<lyze> joshumax: well i guess some window manager which just tiles those windows
<joshumax> i3wm perhaps then?
<xSolidState> SchrodingersScat, the one that pops up if you click 'advanced Partitioning tool' (translated from german) in the installation process. Not really sure what that is called
<xSolidState> Its not gparted
<lyze> joshumax: yeah something like this :)
<joshumax> Although it's really a poor choice for a touchscreen device...
<lyze> joshumax: thats also true
<joshumax> ...Ugh I really don't feel like building a custom one with Xlib and FLTK...not again
<lyze> joshumax: http://www.plasma-active.org/ http://alone-in-the-light.zenvoid.org/2012/09/desktop-for-tablets-and-mobile-devices.html
<xSolidState> SchrodingersScat, do you think i could try resizing the partition on my preferred install drive, create a new one and see if the installer finds it?
<joshumax> I should also note that the device I'm messing around with has an TI OMAP cpu clocked at about 600Mhz
<ankk> so what
<ankk> there isn't anyway to detect an unknown webcam on linux?
<joshumax> ankk: What?
<ankk> joshumax, we have a notebook
<joshumax> Okay...
<ankk> it has an unknown model
<joshumax> Sure...
<ankk> and we do not know anything about its webcam specs
<ankk> we need to use this webcam
<joshumax> I see
<ankk> but we are sure, there is a builtin webcam
<treelzebub> ankk: we established that your notebook is a Clevo W650EH
<joshumax> Does it spit out a vendor ID on the kernel log at boot?
<ankk> joshumax, i checked it but i couldn't find it
<ankk> treelzebub, it is not..
<ankk> linux shows just a chipset model maybe. i don't know
<ankk> i learned its model but it is a local manufacturer
<joshumax> Hmm...I wonder if you have to send some special initialization code to it
<joshumax> Well does your laptop come with nonfree installation software (i.e. a Windows support disk?)
<treelzebub> ankk: okay, let me rephrase. dmidecode returned that your notebook is using the W650EH chipset.
<ankk> treelzebub,  yes
<NetworkingPro> hello everyone
<treelzebub> ankk: please confirm webcam is plugged directly into your motherboard, not USB
<joshumax> If it odes I'd just grok around to see if the webcam drivers are in there to find your webcam model
<joshumax> s/odes/does/
<ankk> treelzebub,  yes. it is builtin webcam
<pavlos> ankk, lsusb should list the webcam id
<wafflejock> ankk, lspci -k, should show you the devices in the system and a device id and if one is loaded what the kernel module is that's used for the device
<wafflejock> lsusb for usb devices
 * OerHeks bets on lspci
<joshumax> pavlos: If it's built in it might use PCI instead
<ankk> it is not usb webcam
<wafflejock> ankk, lspci -k
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know how to clear this:
<ankk> ok i'll paste it here
<NetworkingPro> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/fD89j9ZA
<wafflejock> ankk, use pastebin
<NetworkingPro> Im trying to install something else completely different.
<wafflejock> ankk, if you're dumping multiple lines
<joshumax> yay dependency hell
<NetworkingPro> I just want this to go away so I can use apt-get to install gdb
<joshumax> NetworkingPro: Check aptitude for resolutions
<NetworkingPro> Yea joshumax I don't even care if that gets installed.  I just want me other app installed.
<NetworkingPro> I did do that, got not success.
<NetworkingPro> One of the sysadmins left this nugget of goodness for me.
<joshumax> What do oyu mean by "no success?"
<NetworkingPro> Is there no way to tell apt-get to just forget about it.
<wafflejock> NetworkingPro, if you're not using the package it's trying to install you can just remove it
<joshumax> s/oyu/you/
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: where are you getting that package from
<ikonia> looks like it's coming from a PPA with dependencies it can't resolve
<OerHeks> NetworkingPro, the solution maybe: did you perform 'apt-get -f install' as the error suggested?
<NetworkingPro> ikonia: Not sure.. . I didnt try to install this. One of the sys admins tried, failed, and left this mess for someone else to find.
<NetworkingPro> OerHeks: Yes
<NetworkingPro> 1 sec
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: would it not be better to wait for the sys admin to resolve it
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: if he's changed the repos for a reason you won't know it
<joshumax> why is gdb even trying to fetch salt-minion?
<NetworkingPro> ikonia: Hes been fired for stupid stuff like thos.
<NetworkingPro> *this
<ankk> wafflejock, https://paste.ee/p/Ek79y
<ikonia> joshumax: where does it say anything about gdb ?
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: look at what repos its using then
<joshumax> NetworkingPro "I just want this to go away so I can use apt-get to install gdb"
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: look at which repo it's coming from
<joshumax> I presumed NetworkingPro was trying to install gdb, no?
<NetworkingPro> ikonia: Im trying to get this garbage out of the apt-get "queue" so I can install GDB
<ikonia> joshumax: right, it's not gdb doing this
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: find out what repos you have on your system and what repo this package is coming from
<joshumax> NetworkingPro: Ah, makes mroe sense
<joshumax> s/mroe/more/
<ankk> treelzebub, joshumax, https://paste.ee/p/Ek79y do you see a webcam :)
<joshumax> Darn new keyboard
<Ben64> NetworkingPro: apt-cache policy salt-minion salt-common
<NetworkingPro> Is there no way to tell apt-get to basically forget about it, and get ready for the next pacakge?
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: why are you not doing what you've been asked to do
<xSolidState> LOL, found a bug i guess. If i dont mount any of my drives. it will only let me install to sdc. If i mount sdc and sdb i can install to sda lmao
<NetworkingPro> ikonia: Because 10 people are saying different shit?
<wafflejock> ankk, don't see it in there at all... makes me think it's not connected or not functioning
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: no need to swear
<joshumax> ankk: No... But your laptop uses a Xeon?
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: people are not saying different stuff you are not doing any of it, you're just asking how to make it ignore it
<ikonia> which is not an option
<ankk> joshumax, nice yeah? :)
<NetworkingPro> ikonia: Ah, so theres the first answer. thanks
<joshumax> Yeah, and I bet it would be nicer if it had a working webcam! xD
<NetworkingPro> 1 sec
<wafflejock> ankk, even if the device doesn't have a module loaded or isn't functioning at a software level it should show up here if the hardware is connected and working and isn't usb connected
<joshumax> What's your laptop model ankk?
<wafflejock> ankk, you can try lsusb as well just for the heck of it but it should be here if it's built-in
<NetworkingPro> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/LROINS43
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: please answer the questions
<ankk> wafflejock,  it is builtin
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: what repos is this package coming from
<wafflejock> ankk, have you seen the camera work with any OS? if not I would suspect a hardware problem
<ankk> joshumax, it is a local brand..
<NetworkingPro> 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/saltstack/salt/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages   is what I get when I check above.
<treelzebub> ankk: is there possibly a switch or FN+<key> combo to turn the cam on/off?
<ankk> and there isn't enough technical specs
<NetworkingPro> So I would assume 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/saltstack/salt/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages  ikonia
<xSolidState> oh man i hope this doesnt break my ssd
<NetworkingPro> ikonia: Its all stock, no custom PPAs
<joshumax> ankk: No online driver info online either?
<xSolidState> i just pressed space and it skipped an error message, that just popped up.
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: ok, so you need to remove the packages and remove that ppa
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: you've just posted a PPA
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: it's not stock
<wafflejock> good point treelzebub haven't seen hardware toggles for cameras but that could do it too
<ikonia> how can you say "it's stock, no PPA's" when you've just shown me the package comes from a PPA
<joshumax> ankk: What does "lsusb -v | grep -E '\<(Bus|iProduct|bDeviceClass|bDeviceProtocol)' 2>/dev/null" show?
<NetworkingPro> ikonia: Ubuntu doesnt have a PPA out of the box?
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: no
<ankk> joshumax,  yes. there isn't online driver info
<Ben64> PPA = Personal Package Archive, so no
<NetworkingPro> Ben64: So PPAs are always "after market"?
<NetworkingPro> got it.
<NetworkingPro> so sudo apt-get remove salt-minon?
<joshumax> ankk: This is normally the time where I tell people to open up their XYZ and start researching Chip IDs, but I doubt you'd want to do that
<wafflejock> NetworkingPro, yea could even purge instead of remove in case any config was in place for it
<wafflejock> shouldn't be though since it didn't get past checking dependencies
<xSolidState> wafflejock, cant that break something if its a weird ppa ?
<NetworkingPro> so sudo apt-get --purge remove salt-minon?
<NetworkingPro> wafflejock: thx
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wafflejock> xSolidState, not that I'm aware of, could always use the dry-run flag too (-s) to see what it will do without running immediately
<NetworkingPro> So do PPA's override stock repos, or just work in parallel?
<NetworkingPro> Any idea on the order of operation?
<treelzebub> Bashing-om: in your opinion, what's the best way to get around this LVM bug? fresh install with only /home encrypted, maybe?
<wafflejock> NetworkingPro, regarding the purge I meant sudo apt-get purge salt-minion, instead of remove, purge here means get rid of the binaries installed and config (including user config for the program)
<joshumax> Oh no not again
<NetworkingPro> gotcha, thanks wafflejock
<wafflejock> NetworkingPro, but like OerHeks points to there you'll want to just get rid of the ppa entirely too unless you really need packages it provides, and np
<NetworkingPro> wafflejock: NetworkingPro> So do PPA's override stock repos, or just work in parallel?
<Guest92144> anybody know what the difference between /dev/tty* and /dev/vcsxx/vcsa  are?
<NetworkingPro> As in, if you were to do apt-get on a package that was in both, which would get installed?
<Guest92144> i get ttyS is for the serial port connections
<wafflejock> NetworkingPro, they basically override in most cases, I'm not positive on how ubuntu determines which source to use off the cuff, but typically to upgrade to something not in the main repos people will add a PPA (if they trust it)
<NetworkingPro> wafflejock: Gotcha, that makes sense. And when you have something "stuck" like this you either have to resolve and install it, or remove it.?
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: In my opinion, encryption and LVM are more trouble than the worth - for general use.
<NetworkingPro> as ikonia pointed out apparently theres no "ignore" option.
<wafflejock> NetworkingPro, yeah it wanted some dependency but couldn't find it so you either find it or build it or whatever and then install the thing or you have to remove it basically
<cxdvty> There is a circle in my status bar on top right with a white bar in it
<treelzebub> i am legally obligated to have my laptop encrypted for work :\
<cxdvty> why is here a red circle with a white bar in it on my status bar
<Guest92144> does anybody know the difference between /dev/console and /dev/ttyxxx devices
<treelzebub> cxdvty: what happens when you run   sudo apt-get update?
<Guest92144> seems like all the tty and console device files have major numbers of 4 , 5 ,7
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: Then the "easier" thing is to pay close attention to the /boot partition, and keep the old kernels cleaned out ( sudo apt-get autoremove will do that ) . Other than that, one can manually resize partitions enlarging /boot in that process .
<Guest92144> 7 seems to be fore vcs and vcsa and 4 , 5 major numbers seem to be for tty and console.
<pavlos> cxdvty, if you move the mouse there, does it tell you to reboot?
<cxdvty> No it says i may have some unmet dependencies
<NetworkingPro> wafflejock: thanks, amigo
<treelzebub> Bashing-om: autoremove is not doing that. here's the latest round of what i've tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587523/
<NetworkingPro> got this crap working now.
<wafflejock> NetworkingPro, no problem have a good one
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587523/ .
<Guest92144> but the distinctions of the differences between a regular console or terminal or a virtual console or terminal and all the other devices files seems to ellude me... i get virtual terminals are more block devices that can pipe there input over a network to another terminal .... confused not yet fully get it
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" == no operational head room . show -> df -h , df -i <- and maybe we 'dpkg' remove the old kernels .
<moniess> Hey! Can some 1 help me? I can't install wordpress, i have got xampp.
<wafflejock> moniess, try #wordpress
<Guest92144> seems like when you execute ssh or rcp or any command to a remote place it is taking your input and in sending it over the network in a way that a middle man device file  /dev/tty5 could intercept before being sent or recieved kind of like redirectling input or output from any terminal under any user sort of speak using these devices files in a certain way and not creating a program that did this thru  pipe and ioctl function calls
<OerHeks> xampp is not the ubuntu way
<treelzebub> Bashing-om: all attempts to remove old kernels trigger update-initramfs, which fails (E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1) )
<treelzebub> this is indeed more trouble than it's worth.
<Jacoby6000> is it possible to make a flash drive with two partitions... one with data, one with a bootable imag?
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: Let's try low level removal. pastbinit -> dpkg -l | grep linux- <- .
<xSolidState> hey its me again. install to SSD worked fine. I updated the kernel after installing and it does not output video anymore. Nvidia graphics card, no nonfree driver yet. It boots with Graphics on 3.16.0-23 and without on 3.16.0-31. What can i do to fix it?
<bekks> Jacoby6000: Yes, it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jacoby6000> thanks, bekks
<treelzebub> *AustinTheAwey  ...ftfy :P
<rigo_> hi. how to install mesa correctly? (for filming with kodi based on a minimal server install)
<Verse> i've had a problem for a few months now where my laptop won't suspend (as in sleep, suspend to ram) if it's been on for a few minutes. its screen will go blank, it will disable networking, then it will remain on. hitting ctrl-alt-f7 a few times brings the desktop back. it might be due to being on a RAID 0 or a new wifi card that i put in. is there a way to see what's "blocking" the suspending?
<cattivik77> ciao
<treelzebub> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587703/
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: lookin at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587703/ .
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: That says you only have the 1 kernel installed, should not have a space constraint issue in /boot (??) .. so back to look'n what returns -> df -h , df -i <- .
<Guest92144> curious for /dev/loop devices why would one want to uses these over just creating an empty directory and mounting the devices to the directory with mount instead of mounting to loop. I guess it is just preferences in most cases
<Guest92144> because an empty directory acts exactly like its own block devices files /dev/loopXXX
<xSolidState> How do i debug if a new stock kernel does not boot (correctly)?
<erisco> I would really like if ubuntu could just use nvidia drivers
<erisco> that'd be splendid
<treelzebub> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587752/   ... I wasn't joking when I said /boot was way too small ;)
<letstrythis> why does drm stay stucking in a pageflip?
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: look'n http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587752/ .
<xSolidState> erisco, you can just install them, cant you?
<erisco> ohhh I wish
<erisco> installing them is one thing, having them work is another
<letstrythis> erisco: unfortunatelt amd is awesome stuff tooo
<xSolidState> oh man, dont tell me you still have to do it manually to get it to work? Although that did work instantly back in the day
<genii> treelzebub: There's a little workaround i used to do for that. bindmount some folder on another partition to /boot ( but copy all the files currently in it over there first too )
<erisco> xSolidState, I have tried multiple driver versions from nvidia's website and none work
<erisco> I always get the same problem that after the ubuntu loading screen my display shuts off
<genii> treelzebub: It at least lets you install/deinstall stuff until you can get the partitioning sorted
<xSolidState> letstrythis, amd was so very terrible a few years back. has this really changed or was that sarcasm?
<Bashing-om> treelzebub: Yikes ! You are correct "/dev/sda1                     73M   48M   22M  70% /boot " way too small .. BUT, I have no direct knowledge how to resolve this . No experience with encryption to make anew .
<letstrythis> my newst install doesn't boot the gui, come to find out it leaves everything unconfigured
<Ben64> erisco: you shouldnt use the ones from nvidias site
<erisco> Ben64, I tried the ones from the repo already, what else am I supposed to do?
<Ben64> erisco: you could try coming in here and explaining the problem in detail, see if anyone can help
<erisco> what detail do you want? my xorg log? I posted that a while ago and had no responses
<letstrythis> xSolidState: i personally have no experience with ubuntu and amd...i just know the hardware is beast....os's really need to get on the same page and help work through issues....i did buy an fm2 cpu...still waiting for it to arrive
<erisco> there are no error messages in the log either
<Ben64> erisco: all detail
<ubuntu-studio> So, I'm installing ubuntu-studio as we speak with a LUKS-encrypted filesystem.
<erisco> detail what detail you want me to detail
<erisco> I will give you anything
<Ben64> erisco: well lets see, so far all i know is you have nvidia, give every relevant detail!
<erisco> what detail??
<ubuntu-studio> Is there a way to unmount the root filesystem when suspending?
<erisco> what is relevant?
<treelzebub> Bashing-om: well, thanks for your help! I think I'm just going to reinstall without LVM.
<Ben64> erisco: are you serious?
<xSolidState> Setting my refresh rate to 144hz doesnt change the refresh rate. Why?
<ubuntu-studio> I've found a couple guides, but they seem pretty hacky.
<erisco> I start up my computer, the Ubuntu loading screen shows up, then when it is done my display turns off
<Ben64> erisco: for starters, what ubuntu version, what nvidia card do you have, do you have multiple gpus?
<treelzebub> genii: i'll look into that before i resort to reinstalling. thx!
<xSolidState> Does refresh rate not work on nouveau? Because it did work on my dads machine, from the live cd actually
<Ben64> erisco: you've got to understand that nobody here is psychic and nobody can see your screen
<genii> treelzebub: Yer welcome
<letstrythis> how do you mean refresh rate does not set?
<erisco> Ben64, neither can I, it is off
<Ben64> erisco: great, have a nice day
<erisco> Ubuntu version 14.10, GeForce 320M, 1 GPU
<erisco> it is a MacBook Pro
<xSolidState> letstrythis, well, apparently. It sets to 144 without error in the settings but does not change de facto
<xSolidState> letstrythis, glxgears is still capped to 60 and i see no difference. although it should be very noticeable
<letstrythis> Ben64: it appears to be a common issue now tho, i have similar issue...ubuntu install is left unconfigured =c
<Ben64> xSolidState: glxgears should not be used to test refresh rate
<xSolidState> Ben64, what should i use then?
<Ben64> xrandr maybe
<letstrythis> xSolidState: its not oticable...the human eye doesn't see this...and your monitor must support it
<sudormrf> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<letstrythis> poof
<xSolidState> letstrythis, the eye sees it. this is not disputed. Even the mouse cursor has visibly more "ghosts" on the screen when you move it in a circle on the screen.
<xSolidState> and, obviously, my monitor supports it^
<letstrythis> oh gawd...the mouse is ghosting that monitor must not support it
<spagewmf> earlier "I found a bug in the Ubuntu installer." nope, this Ethernet cable goes nowhere :)
<xSolidState> letstrythis, i dont think you know what im talking about
<letstrythis> spagewmf: lol
<xSolidState> Ben64, xrandr --rate 144 returns no error. output for my displayport is:    1920x1080      60.0 +  144.0*   120.0     99.9     84.9     59.9  Does the 60.0 or the 59.9 indicate a frame cap or something else wrong?
<letstrythis> xSolidState: i just hope you don't fry it, your moitor
<Ben64> xSolidState: hard to tell from your paste, but the line with the * is the active mode
<xSolidState> letstrythis, please stop assuming its my monitor. I have a new 144hz monitor and extensively tested it under windows. 144hz is supported and confirmed working.
<letstrythis> horizontal and verticle have different clocks
<letstrythis> i'm not trying to assume...ghostig mouse is an idication of problems not a good thing unless you enable mouse trails
<letstrythis> Ben64: so it is set like he/she wants?
<xSolidState> letstrythis, you have misunderstood me. I put it in quotes because its not what one thinks of when you hear ghosting
<xSolidState> nevermind this
<xSolidState> Ben64, how can i check if its actually working?
<letstrythis> anyone know how to debug drm? it get stuck on "pageflips"
<letstrythis> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82612   says it's fixed but i get it everyday
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 82612 in DRM/Intel "[SNB/IVB] [drm:intel_pipe_set_base] *ERROR* pipe is still busy with an old pageflip (kernel 3.16.0)" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<letstrythis> ty
<scriminal> srx650 onboard ports don't do L2 or LACP.  get rekt juniper :p
<rigo_> thank you.
<letstrythis> a beta driver i don't think is a good fix for the pageflip error...
<xSolidState> I still get no video output on the latest kernel. I am on 3.16.0-23 currently because of this. What can I do to get it working again?
<x1> if I ssh into a ubuntu server and run a python script is there a way to make it 'carry on' even if i loose connection to the server?
<bekks> xSolidState: That means your screen stays dark, entirely?
<xSolidState> bekks, yes. My monitor says "no signal" and turns off.
<bekks> xSolidState: Run it in a session in "screen" or "tmux".
<bekks> xSolidState: Can you ssh into that machine?
<x1> how about if i run it with an & after it
<x1> yes
<xSolidState> bekks, its my home desktop. So, i dont know? i didnt set it up
<xSolidState> i am online with it currently, on the old kernel...
<bekks> x1: that will kill the script upon losing the connection.
<x1> so the only way is with tmux
<x1> ?
<bekks> x1: Or with tmux, or with nohup
<bekks> x1: or with screen :)
<x1> :)
<x1> ok thanks for the info
<letstrythis> interestig, i'd love to resume things despite disconnects
<letstrythis> can this allow software to keep runing in remote servers despite me disconnecting from it?
<x1> yes
<letstrythis> ty
<92AAASH5U> what do you need to add to this command string to make it run all the way through without asking for input from the operator? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade"  Want to set up a cron job at some point for the system to issue to keep system up to date without doing it manually.
<xSolidState> bekks, i tried with my laptop. and no i cannot ssh into it. Connection refused. Do you think i should configure ssh? I know that its responsive, powering off via the button works normally.
<streulma> does Ubuntu work on the Macbook Air early 2014 ? It's not in the wiki's...
<RudeViper> Don't know how that happened.....
<bekks> streulma: Yes, it does.
<streulma> bekks: why is it so hot then?
<genii> RudeViper: Add -y switches in the appropriate commanda to auto answer Yes to the questions it asks
<streulma> bekks: something with gpe66 interupts ?
<bekks> streulma: How does "why is it so hot" mean "it does not work"?
<Myrtti> RudeViper: doing do-release-upgrade automatically without user input sounds like a really, really bad idea
<streulma> bekks: I read something about gpe4E and gpe66 interrupts
<genii> RudeViper: Although I do agree with Myrtti on the do-release-upgrade
<bekks> streulma: "something"?
<Myrtti> like, really, REALLY bad idea.
<b0ss> heyo, what's up?
<RudeViper> ok - I can remove that - but what about the rest...I would like to do this without having to wait around to input y
<treelzebub> RudeViper: what is the purpose of running upgrade and then immediately dist-upgrade?
<Myrtti> RudeViper: there is a better way of doing automated updates than a cronjob
<RudeViper> Myrtti - really - didn't know that.... What do you suggest. I would like to set it up so that it would run the commands every few days...Also do I add the -y after the apt-get or after the command name?
<Myrtti> RudeViper: look up unattended-upgrades
<xSolidState> bekks, i can ssh into my machine now. What should i look for when booting the "no video out" 3.16.0-31 kernel?
<RudeViper> Myrtti - ok will do thanks
<letstrythis> i've never installed a nightly driver set/patch for intel gpu before
<streulma> bekks: 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<xSolidState> hello, its the "no video kernel" guy. My computer turns on, but outputs no video after updating the kernel to 0-31. Machine is responsive and i am inside via ssh. How can i see what causes this?
<ikonia> xSolidState: look in the xorg log files
<ikonia> xSolidState: look at where you got the kernel from and the video driver package you get that links to that kernel package
<xSolidState> ikonia, i am using xorgs nouveau and i got the kernel via ubuntus repositories
<ikonia> xSolidState: so looking at the xorg log is a good start
<x1> how would i wget specific webpages with in a range for example between page 1 and 10
<xSolidState> ikonia ok i will restart the machine with the working kernel and compare logs
<Guest94403> my problem after fdisk : unable to read /dev/sdc: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<crunchbang> hey
<ikonia> x1: you can't wget is dumb, you need to feed it urls
<letstrythis> my add just kicked in, going afk to stores
<x1> it would have to be a script then?
<ikonia> x1: it can be whatever you want, you still have to give it urls
<x1> ok
<msavad> my problem after fdisk : unable to read /dev/sdc: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<gr33n7007h> x1: use a for loop
<xSolidState> Xorg is reporting multiple problems with the display on the new driver. these are the errors in Xorg's log: http://pastebin.com/ZDbypNG2 ikonia
<b0ss> this is more of a general linux question, but is anybody familiar with any "jump server" packages?
<ikonia> xSolidState: doesn't looks like you are using noveu, looks like you're trying to use nvidia
<Guest53584> hi
<billy38> newbie here, i have managed to load ubuntu 0n a laptop, but it doesnt seem to pick up any public wireless routers around me. I have enabled networking.
<Guest53584> i have a problem about format a flash usb that is ReadOnly and i can not format it
<Guest53584> please help me
<Guest53584> after  fdisk : unable to read /dev/sdc: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<xSolidState> ikonia, i have not installed or tried to configure that. (nvidia is the nonfree one right?) This is a fresh install
<ikonia> xSolidState: that seems unlikley
<ikonia> xSolidState: although even in the working kernel it appears to be trying to load it
<ikonia> xSolidState: if you look at the output of the broken one you'll see it's missing the device files /dev/* for your device, you need to find out why
<gr33n7007h> Guest53584: http://sharadchhetri.com/2013/12/19/how-to-fix-read-only-usb-pen-drive-in-ubuntu/ maybe this will help
<xSolidState> ikonia, well its _definitely_ a fresh install, only did apt-get upgrade, which is how it stopped working. It boots with the new kernel when in recovery mode. I will crawl through the whole logs now
<ikonia> apt-get upgrade shouldn't upgrade your kernel to a major version
<ikonia> it should only do minor versions
<xSolidState> ikonia, it didnt. It upgraded from 3.16.0-23 to 3.16.0-31 . sorry for the confusion
<ikonia> xSolidState: I would drop the video card to vesa
<ikonia> xSolidState: then look at how to debug noveu
<treelzebub> xSolidState, your errors are consistent with all open-source drivers for nvidia products that i've ever used.  just my 2 cents
<xSolidState> treelzebub, did you have a similar problem once? because i think im going to install prop drivers anywas. Nouveau cant to gamez hehe
<xSolidState> also, should the ECDSA fingerprint on SSH change if the machine gets a new ip ?
<treelzebub> yeah, i love open-source as much as the next guy, but in my experience, in the gfx driver arena nvidia-proprietary just functions better.
<RudeViper> is it possible to "copy" a windows bootable partition to another hard drive? I have a 320GB laptop hard drive and I would like to move the partitions to a 160GB laptop hard drive so that I can keep the 320GB in the server....
<RudeViper> the above using ubuntu of course
<xSolidState> treelzebub, well they got fire under their butt at least, when people close in on them with OS drivers
<CharlotteFields> i decided to use tasksel to install LAMP, how do i get to ok?
<ldlework> Hello, after running nvidia-xconfig, x will not start (low-graphics mode) however I can't click or do anything in that mode. I ran nvidia-xconfig twice so I think that destroyed the back up of my xconfig. I think I'm screwed?
<k1l> CharlotteFields: press tab
<CharlotteFields> oh...i think enter works too
<CharlotteFields> aptitude faild (100)
<k1l> !paste | CharlotteFields
<ubottu> CharlotteFields: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CharlotteFields> i didnt paste multiple lines :/
<CharlotteFields> nor was i going to
<k1l> please put all the errormessage in there.
<k1l> i mean all the output.
<CharlotteFields> that was it
<thatprogrammer> can anyone recommend a GOOD UPnP server by any chance?
<thatprogrammer> ive been using mediatomb, and wow, what garbage.
<CharlotteFields> apparently enter and tab enter yield different results, I believe it is working now
<calicojack> this is ubuntu help??
<k1l> calicojack: yes
<k1l> thatprogrammer: what about minidlna?
<CharlotteFields> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10588040/ k1l
<CharlotteFields> same result with enter and tab enter :/
<thatprogrammer> k1l: have u used it urself?
<xSolidState> lol ikonia i really am an idiot. I just installed nvidia's prop drivers and now the new kernel boots AND 144hz works correctly. Why didnt i do this instantly?
<k1l> !lamp | CharlotteFields try the manual package install like its adviced here
<ubottu> CharlotteFields try the manual package install like its adviced here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<calicojack> awesome...i cant get mine to do anything...i just want to install wine & world of warcraft and it doesnt work :(
<CharlotteFields> ty
<k1l> thatprogrammer: i use it, yes.
<thatprogrammer> k1l: heh, looks good, i like this: “simple media server software, with the aim of being fully compliant with DLNA/UPnP-AV clients”
<thatprogrammer> wicked. gonna set that up now. thank u k1l
<calicojack> ive used ubuntu before and never had any issues with it, but i cant seem to get anything work on this install
<k1l> calicojack: what doesnt work? for help with wine you might want to ask the wine guys in #winehq directly since we cant change stuff in wine
<calicojack> like... the wine config the icon just sits there doing nothing, same thing when in try to install WoW through wine
<k1l> weiter gehts mit spitzenfussball aus europa bei ran.   oh, wusste gar nicht, dass ran die championsleague hat ;p
<k1l> sorry, echan.
<billy38> Hi, I have a new install of 12.04 LTS on a laptop. It has an Intel network card. When I run nm-tool, it comes back 'disconnected', what do I do next?
<jhutchins> billy38: Conntect it?
<billy38> how do i connect it? it was fine under the other OS
<billy38> ok, well , i answered my own question, there isnt a wireless driver installed for this intel device. Is there one in ubuntu somewhere or do I have to download one on a cable connection?
<nicomachus> billy38: system settings -> software and updates --> additional drivers tab
<nicomachus> should find them automatically
<atgnag> I have a weird situation.
<nicomachus> this is bad, isn't it: https://imgur.com/AjXKUxm
<billy38> ok, thanks
<nicomachus> did you get the driver, billy38?
<billy38> thats weird, says driver is activated and in currently use
<nicomachus> I just joined right before you posted that you answered your own question, so I missed the actual question. So the driver is active but you aren't getting a connection?
<genii> billy38: Does: rfkill list   ..show it as blocked?
<nicomachus> if anyone wants to help me with a crash while installing package linux-image-extra-3.13.0-46-generic 3.13.0-46.79, it'd be appreciated.
<teward> nicomachus: without error logs, etc, nobody can really assist
<billy38> no not blocked
<nicomachus> I have the crash report ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<billy38> no not blocked
<nicomachus> is there a text file of the error log somewhere?
<k1l> nicomachus: /var/log/apt/
<AndroUser> All are sleeping
<AndroUser> Am i alone for linux??
<k1l> AndroUser: you got a technical ubuntu issue?
<chromeosuser1234> Hi, What is the best way to install the latest version of ubuntu on a windows xp
<k1l> chromeosuser1234: erase that windows xp?
<nicomachus> lol k1l, come on now be nice
<k1l> ?
<atgnag> Umm.. help? http://sprunge.us/CXJP
<nicomachus> chromeuser1234: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<atgnag> This dependency errors seem weird to me, because the packages apt says won't be installed are already set to manually installed.
<k1l> nicomachus: he is already gone
<atgnag> *These
<nicomachus> oh, i have join/parts off
<nicomachus> they tend to flood in channels like these...
<k1l> atgnag: what was the command?
<atgnag> k1l, sudo apt-get install build-essential cmake libqt4-dev libsndfile1-dev libfftw3-dev libvorbis-dev libogg-dev libasound2-dev libjack-dev libsdl-dev libsamplerate0-dev libstk0-dev libfluidsynth-dev portaudio19-dev libfltk1.3-dev wine1.6-dev wine-rt-dev libxinerama-dev libxft-dev libgig-dev
<atgnag> I suppose I should isolate it a little.
<wireless_> hello
<wireless_> i need help with a wireless problem
<teward> wireless_: details are helpful
<teward> wireless_: not giving details about what problem you have gets no real help - you have to give details, preferably in as few hits of the enter key as possible
<wireless_> i am on a Dell latitude e6400
<wireless_> and on ubuntu wlan was not installed
<wireless_> how can i connect via wi-fi
<daftykins> you're pressing enter, stop that :)
<k1l> wireless_: please put "rfkill list" into a pastebin
<wireless_> ok
<ignusleo> como conecto no Ubuntu Br ?
<ignusleo> pf
<k1l> !br | ignusleo
<ubottu> ignusleo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<w00tburger> ignore * joins
<w00tburger> say, can someone point me in the direction of a good database diagram tool for ubuntu?
<ltk> myaql
<ltk> mysql
<w00tburger> visual.
<w00tburger> flowchart.
<teward> w00tburger: mysql-workbench for MySQL diagramming, Oracle has one for their db structure...
<w00tburger> ill check that out. thanks
<teward> w00tburger: but if you are looking for a flowchart rather than an actual database structure diagram, not sure if you need specialized software
<teward> w00tburger: since 'database diagram' makes me think ERDs
<w00tburger> Well I will see what this one does what I am after. I am already using yED for the actual flowcharting
<billy38> Hi guys, i have recently installed 12.04 LTS on a laptop, cnt seem to see any wireless routers. It has an Intel wireless card, There is a driver activated and currently in use. rfkill makes to mention of blocking. WHen I input nm-tool, it says diconnected. What do I try next? Thanks!
<teward> w00tburger: might help to be more specific regarding what you meant by diagramming then
<w00tburger> sql workbench is what I was after :)
<w00tburger> runs kind of slow though :-\
<luis> billy38: sorry, you said rfkill showwifi is blocked?
<billy38> I dont know about showwifi but rfkill list doesnt mention any wifi, only bluetooth
<budg> I busted my laptop, what is a common laptop for ubuntu users?
<luis> billy38: any wlan entry under ifconfig -a?
<billy38> question about chat... how do i respond to a specific user here
<luis> billy38: you may need sudo for that
<luis> don't really need to
#ubuntu 2015-03-13
<luis> but you can put their name with a colon
<IdleOne> !tab | billy38
<ubottu> billy38: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<billy38> luis, when I run ifconfig -a I dont see any entry called wlan
<luis> you may not have any driver for your wireless being loaded
<billy38> ubottu, could you expand tht
<ubottu> billy38: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luis> billy38, anything from "lsmod | grep 80211"
<daftykins> billy38: try "lshw -C network" to list the devices and see if the intel is 'unclaimed', then try "sudo modprobe iwlwifi" to see if the output from the first command changes
<billy38> luis, yes, cfg80211  310253 1 iwlwifi
<bprompt> billy38:    say you want to get someone's nick.... who.... _UNIcodeX    there... so you'd type  ->  _uni<tab>    <--- press the [tab] key, the physicall tab on the keyboard, will "autocomplete" it, press it several times, and it'd iterate through all nicks that have "_uni"  at the start, you could add more or less characters, and let the <tab> autocomplete it
<bprompt> billy38:    if you're checking for a wlan, you could always use -> iwconfig  <-- that'd show any wlan interfaces
<luis> billy38: from lshw (see daftykins above) can you tell the name of the card?
<daftykins> one would have to wonder why you'd pick 12.04 to install when 14.04 exists too :)
<daftykins> both are LTS (long term support)
<billy38> daftykins, when  i input lshw -C network it says 'unclaimed', when i run the modprobe, it doesnt change anything
<budg> I busted my laptop, what is a common laptop for ubuntu users?
<tonyt> budg thats a pretty broad question
<tonyt> ubuntu will run on just about any modern laptop these days
<daftykins> ^ but do your research so you don't get burnt
<budg> do people run it on apple?
<daftykins> don't get broadcom wireless, for instance ;)
<daftykins> not really, Linux doesn't work too great across apple systems - it's more an experiment
<Guest92144> what are the /dev/dri/* device files for is these for video/graphics
<luis> billy38: have you got the name of your wireless card?
<billy38> daftykins, any way to retrieve name of the card?
<budg> any good modern non-apple laptops that people are using these days for ubuntu?
<luis> billy38: lshw should show
<budg> google search is surprisingly useless here
<CasparMelchior> Ubuntu works for me as an alternative to Windows.  I don't know if there'd be an advantage though for an Apple user to have Ubuntu as well
<daftykins> budg: go to a retail shop, take along a flash drive of an LTS ubuntu like 14.04.1 64-bit, ask if you can demo some and see if all the features work
<billy38> Its an Intel 64 bit
<daftykins> a wireless card is not 64-bit
<luis> billy38: that might be the cpu
<luis> billy38: "lspci | grep controller" may help too. Probably one in the list will be network controller, or wireless controller
<billy38> ok, Intel Device 08b1 (rev bb) ? is that a name?
<luis> billy38: no, but it is the pci product id, which doesn't seem to be matched to anything
<luis> billy38: I think your card didn't get support until kernel 3.10
<luis> billy38: if you run "uname -r" you will see you are probably on 3.2
<luis> or less...
<billy38> luis, lshw says network UNCLAIMED description : Network controller
<daftykins> billy38: why aren't you giving us the full name? this is REALLY easy
<phus> I'm trying to use cobbler to kickstart ubuntu but during the install it prompts me for my network interface before it starts the OS build
<daftykins> type 'lspci' and read the wireless device name
<luis> billy38: is there a specific reason why you want 12.04 instead of, say, 14.04
<billy38> says I am on 3.10.18
<luis> daftykins: if the device is not in the list of known kernel pci devices, it won't show any name
<daftykins> billy38: that is not a real kernel version for ubuntu
<luis> billy38: mmm, ok, try "sudo apt-get install firmware-iwlwifi"
<billy38> only because I tried loading 14, it didnt work (this time around, it did before, but then I erased it)
<daftykins> luis: hrmm, i really don't think that'd happen with intel adapters
<daftykins> anyway good luck with this one, i don't think enough info is being properly shared in a timely fashion
<billy38> dafty, its the one that comes up when i run uname
<daftykins> then you must not be running ubuntu
<luis> dartykins: AFAIK, the PCI devices present themselves as a vendor id, product id pair,just like usb. The kernel tries to match it with a module name. If it doesn't, it may not load anything
<daftykins> no i don't think so
<luis> daftykins: and then it remains as intel 08b1
<gr33n7007h> billy38: what does "lsb_release -a | grep -i desc" say?
<billy38> luis, unable to locate package firmware-iwlwifi
<luis> billy38: yes, maybe that's debian...
<daftykins> so precise (12.04) was 3.2, quantal 3.5, raring 3.8 and saucy 3.11 - so it was never a real default kernel in an ubuntu afaik
<billy38> gr3 - no LSB modules are available
<daftykins> billy38: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<billy38> so, luis, you think maybe I should just go back and try to get 14. + working?
<teward> is there a way to tell the system (14.04) to query the local bind instance before going to dnsmasq and then the DNS servers that are configured in network-manager?
<daftykins> teward: i remember using /etc/nsswitch.conf back in the day but i don't know if it's relevant anymore
<daftykins> and even then it was like prioritising files before DNS, so not sure if that's what you're after
<luis> daftykins: cat /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.alias | grep pci
<daftykins> billy38: right now i would submit to you that you may not be on an ubuntu at all, so installing one may very well be step one :)
<daftykins> luis: sorry, focus on the helpee not proving a point :)
<daftykins> i'm calling it a night now, so gl
<daftykins> i suspect this is a distro mix up right now o0
<teward> daftykins: well, with dnsmasq now on the system, resolv.conf gets set to its localhost listen IP.  I have a DNS server (bind9) running locally for a specific zone (which is listening on a different localhost IP), but if dnsmasq is first in the list, that doesn't help
<luis> daftykins: sounds weird, but genuinely he could not read the card name
<luis> daftykins: but yeah, looks a strange mix up
<ignusleo> hi guys , good night
<billy38> dafty - ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> teward: on new installs i tend to nuke resolvconf then hardcode /etc/resolv.conf
<teward> daftykins: will removing that break networkmanager or such?
<luis> billy38: did you install ubuntu on a computer with another linux on it?
<billy38> well, it is something called chubuntu, which is ubuntu for chromebooks
<daftykins> teward: yeah, it's for avoiding NM typically
<multy73> hi
<daftykins> billy38: *facepalm* you really need to tell us these things from the start
<teward> daftykins: which doesn't help me because wifi
<daftykins> ok, so unsupported ubuntu derivative
<luis> lol
<luis> yeah, start with that next time
<billy38> luis, in a way, since chrome is a form of linux, but this is a chroot
<daftykins> teward: ok :)
<GraemeLion> Either way, it's not really supported here.. heh
<daftykins> can't help you with chromebooks hacks.
<billy38> sorry guys, self-face slap
<daftykins> that's why it's not a real ubuntu kernel
<luis> billy38: I'm leaving here, bit late. This looks like kernel related, either it is not supported in you kernel, or you are missing the firmware
<daftykins> gotta go nn
<billy38> so it a kind of virtualized ubuntu?
<luis> billy38: what about "dmesg | grep Intel"
<luis> billy38: or dmesg | grep fail
<billy38> well thnks guys, sorry about mixup
<luis> billy38: whatever the issue, it really should be in dmesg
<luis> nn
<billy38> luis, yes, there is definatley an entry for the Intel driver, but i see no mention of the device itself
<billy38> yes, iwlwifi 0000.... request for firmware file iwlwifi-7260-9 failed (??)
<multy73> I need a hint to check audio ports mapping on my ubuntu. In my previous ubuntu installation (but same hardware) I had to use jackretask to mapping audio ports (rear panel ports mapped on front panel ports and vice versa). I don't remember those instructions (3 years ago). What commands should I use to check ports mapping between hardware/ALSA/Pulse?
<welly_> Hello all, logged in as a root user and am trying to execute a command as another user who doesn't have shell access. I get "shell access is not enabled on your account" when I run su - username command
<welly_> is there a way around this?
<multy73> PS: desktop pc
<Codmadnesspro> How would I permitpasswords for one user?
<multy73> And above all, when ubuntu will get rid of Pulse audio...?
<bazhang> multy73, it wont
<k1l_> multy73: not in near future like all other distros. except you write a better service :)
<multy73> bahang shitty thing pulse audio...
<bazhang> welly_, there is no need to log in as root, nor even enable the root account
<bazhang> multy73, no cursing here
<bigmyx> I have extended my disk, but resize2fs still does not work. here are the details : https://gist.github.com/bigmyx/f6231e33c40bd2600781
<bazhang> multy73, check out pavucontrol / padevchooser yet
<multy73> bazhang sorry, but...on every fresh ubuntu installation,  audio ports mapping it's never ok....
<bazhang> !info paprefs
<multy73> bazhang and it's always pulse audio fault...
<ubottu> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (utopic), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<bazhang> multy73, thats simply not correct
<bazhang> but such a debate is not ontopic here
<multy73> bazhang thatis what say jackretask team...
<bazhang> check out pavucontrol /padevchooser / paprefs
<multy73> bazhang ok
<unixist> I'm trying to add an additional x509 key to the system keyring, but in order to do so, the new key must be signed with the old key. How do I do this? You can read https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/module-signing.txt and / for "keyctl padd" to see what I'm trying to do
<multy73> bazhang pavucontrol/paprefs/paman gives no ports mapping...
<cortex> hello
<rypervenche> cortex: hey there
<duckey> Im having trouble setting this VPN up. Can someone point me in the right direction. http://freevpn.me/accounts/
<snufft> hi guys!
<snufft> i'm trying to dual boot 14.10 with windows 8.1 on a toshiba protege Z10t (laptop/tablet). i've managed to get ubuntu installed, but i've completely tanked the boot setup and can only boot ubuntu now, using rEFInd. I can't boot windows at all. The windows partition is still ther ethough, because I can see it in the drive info
<snufft> if I run boot-repair in advanced mode, it tells me that everything has run ok. the ui seems to find windows just fine and everything seems to go ok.
<snufft> sometimes if I run boot-repair in 'best settings' mode, it tells me that I need to create a BIOS-Boot partition
<snufft> the question I have is, wouldn't I have had a bios-boot partition before I even tried to install ubuntu? where would it have gone? there's no empty space left on the disk that I can find, so I'm a little curious as to where it would have gone
<dranger> So I just installed XUbuntu on a new laptop that came with windows 8, and I resized the partitions just fine, installed Ubuntu just fine. However, booting into Windows, it still thinks the partition is the same size it was. I ran chkdsk and it didn't fix it. Are there more steps I need to take to set things up correctly?
<shane_> hi guys I am having an issue accessing programs I always get an error saying   error while loading shared libraries:  lib****so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shane_> I have searched the internet and found nothing anyone know what this could be
<cortex> gol
<shane_> I have ubuntu 12.04
<cortex> mmm
<Odd-rationale> shane_: What program?
<Ipoddue37> Hi guys, I was wondering how I can take 2 text lists, and remove all the lines from text list a that are in text list b
<Ipoddue37> Hi guys, I was wondering how I can take 2 text lists, and remove all the lines from text list a that are in text list b  so text list A is test a - text b
<Ipoddue37> woops
<shane_> synaptic and also pavucontrol as I have an issue with the alsa/pulseaudio so I need trying to get to install broken bits to get it working again
<shane_> also software settings is not working either dont know what I have done
<Odd-rationale> shane_: That does sound kind of borked. Can you pastebin what happens when you run synaptic?
<shane_> http://pastebin.com/qz6SjvpH
<shane_> the lib file is fine and folder exists
<Odd-rationale> shane_: what happens when you run dpkg -S libept.so
<shane_> libept1.4.12:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libept.so.1.aptpkg4.12
<shane_> libept1.4.12:amd64: /usr/lib/libept.so.1.0.5.4.12
<parsnip> hi folks, i'm looking for a light desktop environment that will allow various text-based applications to resize to "not multiple of text height/width".
<Odd-rationale> shane_: does `uname -p` confirm you're running 64bit?
<parsnip> i know KDE will allow to turn off "geometry restrictions", so it is hard to head to the lighter DEs.
<shane_> sure does
<teward> is there a way to get something to bind to 127.0.2.1 at all?  (I know it's localhost but... i'm trying to get bind9 to listen on that IP and it's failing)
<TheScholar> Is there a way to pop up an alert when power cable is unplugged?
<doomlord_1> has anyone here used ubuntu with hybrid graphics (haswel igpu + nvidia gpu) - does it work out of the box or do you need to install different drivers. (for folding@home i've been advised to use  346.35)
<doomlord_1> do you have to mess with x configuratoins to get it to work
<Odd-rationale> shane_: Do you know what was the last thing you installed before you started having issues?
<shane_> i remember I had an issue with the sources.list so I reset that to default but other than that nothing really
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: 346 driver is not avaolable in the repository .. PPA ( or direct from Nvidia) .
<Odd-rationale> shane_: You can try rebuilding your ld paths with `sudo ldconfig`
<syeekick> i get input lag over ssh on a local connection client is using putty and the server is using ubutntu server. Any ideas to get less lag?
<doomlord_1> Bashing-om : currently i've got the 346 driver installed directly from the nvidia website
<doomlord_1> i've had the same card using the 346 driver in another ubuntu box doing folding; so my first step putting this card into my newer haswell machine was to install that same driver
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: nvidia-prime and nvidia-sttings installed ?
<shane_> just did that and nothing much after that happened just returned next line with bash prompt
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: nvidia-settings *
<doomlord_1> nvidia settings but not nvidia-prime, i shall install that, i guess.. it wont break it will it ? (I have had installs break from messing with drivers)
<Odd-rationale> TheScholar: You might try writing a script which parses the output of the `acpi -a` command.
<Odd-rationale> shane_: The command should have rebuild your library paths. Check if synaptics works now.
<TheScholar> Odd-rationale: alrighty then...i thought there's app out there already
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: Generally I expect nvidia-prime to install when the 346 driver is installed. nvidia-prime permits changing to the Intel driver .
<TheScholar> Odd-rationale, but will do as per yours...thanks!
<shane_> no that didn't work should I need any flags after the command?
<doomlord_1> this came from some nvidia script on their site; i do have nvidia-settings but not nvidia-prime. I'll see..
<doomlord_1> whilst ists installing its talking about 3.16 yada yada. should i have added xedgers first :(
<Odd-rationale> shane_: I'm wondering if your ld configuration is not correct. Pastebin the output of `cat /etc/ld.so.conf` and `cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*`
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: Check what it is -> apt-cache show nvidia-prime .
<Odd-rationale> TheScholar: No problem. Good luck!
<doomlord_1> its installed now, from the default ubuntu repository, apt-cache show tells me '0.6.7', 'Conflicts: hybrid-graphics', 'Breaks: ubuntu-drivers-common' .... is that bad...
<doomlord_1> rebooting now, lets see whats what...
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: No, none of that is bad. (breaks BumbleBee and BB is a conflict ) .
<shane_> http://pastebin.com/9zWz8yTR
<doomlord_1> ok i have a monitor plugged into both the motherboard & the discrete card and i'm rebooting..
<Odd-rationale> shane_: That looks OK. I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<Odd-rationale> shane_: Have you already tried doing a `sudo apt-get update` and `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` after changing your sources.list?
<shane_> thats ok buddy thanks for your help.  I have tried everything I could think of too. I'll just reinstalled .... yes I have done all that
<doomlord_1> ok, nvidia-settings only shows me 1 'x screen' with the nvidia gpu; "arandr" does have a load of extra outputs now in its' dropbox, but greyed out .
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: Can not say as I do not have experience with dual monitor on Intel GPU .
<doomlord_1> ok thanks anyway. I guess I might still have something to setup. it definitely seems to know there are extra connectors
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: I just think that it is either Nvidia or Intel as the graphics unit. Not both can be active at the same time .
<doomlord_1> is it just for using 'openCL' on the unused one or something
<doomlord_1> it says in this guide, "display hotplug wont work and you'll have to set up screens manually in xorg.conf". I'd been using "arandr" to manage screenlayouts previously (i should meniton this is xubuntu, xfce desktop)
<doomlord_1> 4 screens is enough but it would be nice to use igpu+discrete gpu simultaneously
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: Lots I do not know, but I think igpu+discrete gpu is "switchable graphics" ..I am not aware that both can be used simultaniously .
<doomlord_1> ok fair enough
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: If I am in error, others here on the channel will correct my thinking .
<doomlord_1> ok i can see this 'prime' stuff is definitely to do with switching onboard/discrete for powersaving on laptops, not really 'using both simultaneously'
<Bashing-om> doomlord_1: I do expect that if you connect both monitors up through the Nvidia card, you can then get twin view to work . Nvidia-settings should have that ability to set it up for ya .
<letstrythis> doom, i think that is up to the software....i haven't seen a way to adjust the pci-e savings feature, which is hw controled...in ubuntu...windows 7 lets you set it to profiles
<doomlord_1> Bashing-om oh sure, i've definitely had multiple monitors on the nvidia card (on another box, not yet on this one but i'm sure it will work)
<letstrythis> what is ubuntu's default power savings setting? for pci-e?
<jrwren> Can anyone help me with a grub issue? I’ve got a system with only LVM partitions and I need to install grub somewhere.
<chinermudge> i installed the twitch.tv chat client "chatty"
<timothywcrane> Just got an ovh classic vps with Ubuntu 14.04 freshly installed. I plan on having an Odoo Installation with working smtp and domain registration through Godaddy (moving to VPS with $12/year hosting w/Wordpress to Odoo VPS) The OS is installed. Is it more important for fewer problems later to first create an email server or rely on defaults and CRM installation?
<chinermudge> and when i enable sounds i get an error message
<jrwren> every disk says grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be
<jrwren> possible.
<toothe> I think I screwed up amy audio settings. I can't seem to reset my audio.
<toothe> Basically, it comes out all distorted.
<chinermudge> is this red hat linux?
<timothywcrane> following http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2014/09/how-to-install-openerp-odoo-8-on-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts/ for Odoo install and https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-setup-postfix-on-ubuntu-14-04?comment=13388 for Email setup. Any better documentation reccomendations?
<timothywcrane> no , try hashRHEL
<chinermudge> its not its debian
<chinermudge> if i get the jdk runtime... will i be able to use a .jar file?
<toothe> okay, I screwed up Linux.
<toothe> my audio is broken.
<toothe> I dunno why, but the mic comes out REALLY distorted.
<aurorauser> hey, got a slight issue
<aurorauser> i have 2 disk images which are mounted to loop devices, and then those loops devices have the partitions mounted to mountpoints, which are then shared out via samba
<aurorauser> I can see the data and start copying from it
<aurorauser> but it just randomly drops, and when I try to ls the folders I mounted, I get transport endpoint is not connected
<chinermudge> i installed like the official version of chatty
<chinermudge> which is a jar file
<chinermudge> which you are apparently just able to open after you set them to executable
<chinermudge> but this one doesnt give me an error when its supposed to play a sound
<chinermudge> rather it just doesnt play any sounds
<chinermudge> any idea why a jar file wouldnt be playing any sounds
<chinermudge> ??
<chiner> im not getting any sound from a jar file being opened by jdk
<chiner> its the twitch.tv chatty app
<chiner> no help eh?
<chinermudge> any ideas?
<chinermudge> i'm back
<TheScholar> ok, I tried xbacklight in command line, it works. But when i put it in power.d/sh-script, it says "cannot open display"...how is that?
<chinermudge> im getting an error message whenever the program is supposed to play a sound... i had to move the folder with the sounds in it
<chinermudge> but im still getting errors
<TheScholar> even when I use the line: xbacklight -display :0 -dec 50
<TheScholar> doesn't work
<Portnoy> quit
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<eikon81g> Hey all! I have a dumb one. I am trying to use chown to change ownership of a file in "/ " the file has spaces and I am using underscores to make the filename usable but it is telling me "No such file or directory" can someone help with the syntax?
<lotuspsychje> !chown | eikon81g
<ubottu> eikon81g: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<eikon81g> thanks lotuspsychje I read some stuff and did man chown
<eikon81g> in terminal to get a better idea
<eikon81g> but it seems like I am still missing something
<Guest92144> stupid question does anybody know why #include <malloc.h> or another .h file under /usr/include compiles fine but usr/include is not on the path echo $PATH
<lotuspsychje> !compile | Guest92144
<eikon81g> don't laugh LOL here is what I am trying to do.
<ubottu> Guest92144: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<eikon81g> sudo chown eikon81g /Disney_Epic_Mickey_2_-_The_Power_of_Two_[SERF4Q\].wbfs
<Guest92144> is this built in to the make file to check or another enviroment variable that the compiler checks
<syeekick> i get input lag over ssh on a local connection client is using putty and the server is using ubutntu server. Any ideas to get less lag?
<eikon81g> does that look right lotuspsychje
<eikon81g> ?
<bongma> my usb drive is set to read only. how do i set it to be read and write?
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: try to enter your dir first, cd :disney or whatever
<Guest92144> well i just wonder why /usr/include is not on the path
<eikon81g> ok I am on it. I did ls to read the filename as I typed. I am in the right dir
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | eikon81g
<ubottu> eikon81g: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guest92144> is it built in to the make files to check this directory for the header files because i never have to specify the directory to the compiler
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know, othe the #openssh channel?
<syeekick> ok
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: did you try with openssh server + client?
<lotuspsychje> bongma: you trying the usb drive on another user perhaps?
<syeekick> i don't understand the question
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: you say you use putty as the ssh client
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: did you try openssh client?
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: maybe it will get you less lag on openssh-server and openssh-client?
<bongma> lotuspsychje:  no i am the only user here.
<Guest92144> seems like usr/include and  usr/src should be part of the compiler path in some way if you are using these maybe it is already in the makefile
<syeekick> oh i get you
<syeekick> i haven't tried but will do so
<Guest92144> i will look into it later
<lotuspsychje> bongma: you have a hardware switch on the usb drive /write lock?
<bongma> lotuspsychje:  no.
<lotuspsychje> bongma: maybe try to tail -f /var/log/syslog and unplug/plug usb to ubuntu, check out what errors
<Smarticles101> What is the best use of a vps?
<lotuspsychje> !vps | Smarticles101
<lotuspsychje> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Smarticles101> Not VPN, I was wondering what people think a good use is for a vps
<lotuspsychje> Smarticles101: maybe thats more a question for the ##networking guys
<azizLIGHT> how do i change default startup applications for the guest session?
<azizLIGHT> permanently
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: think the guest session is made to start default every session
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: i think you best finetune another user at your wishes
<azizLIGHT> i want to not launch certain applications on startup of the guest sesssion
<azizLIGHT> i need to change what launches for guest session
<bongma> lotuspsychje:  i cant make heads or tails of the output but i found this.... Mar 13 12:00:15 bong-desktop kernel: [ 1569.167682] FAT-fs (sdc1): Filesystem has been set read-only
<azizLIGHT> i want to launch certain things, and not launch certain things for the guest
<azizLIGHT> you know what i mean
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: create a user guest1 or so
<azizLIGHT> its not possible?
<azizLIGHT> to modify the guest session
<lotuspsychje> bongma: did you try to format your usb with gparted?
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: as i said, i think the guest session is specially made to start again default every session
<nabn> hi. both stable and canary versions of chrome have been crashing too frequently. I have gnome shell installed on ubuntu. How can i track the logs to check what the problem is?
<bongma> no
<bongma> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> nabn: you can start chrome from terminal, see what errors you get
<nabn> lotuspsychje, thanks. will try that.
<lotuspsychje> bongma: maybe try to reformat, and check if you get errors
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | bongma
<ubottu> bongma: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<bongma> lotuspsychje: reformat with gparted?
<lotuspsychje> bongma: if you can loose data on it, its worth the try..
<azizLIGHT> right before the login prompt appears, i see a brief second of default ubuntu wallpaper, then it changes to my user wallpaper. how do i change the default wallpaper that ppears for 1 second or less
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: the wallpaper always changes to the wallpaper of the user you login
<bongma> lotuspsychje: couldnt i just chmod?
<lotuspsychje> bongma: if your the only user, you should be able to read it..
<bongma> lotuspsychje: yes i am able to, i just couldnt copy files to it.
<lotuspsychje> bongma: i would try a reformat mate
<bongma> lotuspsychje: reformat with gparted?
<lotuspsychje> bongma: yes, i would try that
<lotuspsychje> bongma: to make sure its not the partition
<eikon81g> file size is an issue too if it is a fat32 nothing over 4.7gb can transfer
<lotuspsychje> yes thats true
<bongma> lotuspsychje: not the partition what ?
<lotuspsychje> bongma: just try to reformat..and see what happens mate
<AndrewMock> Launched 'ubuntu-trusty-14.04-amd64-server-20150123 (ami-29ebb519)'. apt-get update got me to a prompt asking about whether i want to use the original version or package version of the grub menu (something about vmlinuzkernel is now initrdkernel). Is that the package maintainer being screwy?
<AndrewMock> I think it is.
<eikon81g> night all
<AndrewMock> nevermind
<chinermudge> can someone help me
<chinermudge> i downloaded this chatty app
<chinermudge> its a jar file
<chinermudge> and i get an error mesage every time its supposed to play a sound
<chinermudge> its for twitch
<Guest92144> john is that you man
<Guest92144> never mind my mistake
<chinermudge> someone put "chiner" in a message and tell me because ill leave this chatopen for a little
<arkie> hey
<arkie> /usr/local/apache/passwd/passwords# htpasswd -c /usr/local/apache/passwd/passwords admin
<arkie> htpasswd: cannot create file /usr/local/apache/passwd/passwords
<arkie> why cant i write to this
<arkie> :/
<treelzebub> !paste | arkie
<ubottu> arkie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arkie> Anyone have any idea?
<treelzebub> arkie: you must use sudo to gain privileges to write to files outside your /home/{username} directory.
<danie412> k onda malina
<arkie> treelzebub, i used sudo and it still doesn't work
<treelzebub> arkie: can you be more specific? are you receiving an error? what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<rozzer> E: Unable to locate package tklpatch
<arkie> treelzebub, sudo htpasswd -c /usr/local/apache/passwd/passwords admin
<arkie> just says htpasswd: cannot create the file
<rozzer> what you say tell me enymore
<rozzer> i have no file /apche
<treelzebub> arkie: does the path /usr/local/apache/passwd/passwords exist?  does user admin exist?
<arkie> user admin does not exist..
<rozzer> tell me step by step
<arkie> i created the path
<arkie> using mkdir
<arkie> im lo logged in a root
<arkie> also*
<rozzer> i login on trough root
<treelzebub> arkie passwords needs to be a file, not a directory. you created the file, right?
<arkie> no
<arkie> because when i initially used htpasswd -c /usr/local/apache/passwd/passwords admin it said that the directory didnt exist
<arkie> so i created it
<treelzebub> arkie: type   man htpasswd
<arkie> man htpasswd?
<treelzebub> yep. type that in a terminal.
<rypervenche> arkie: Try "mkdir -p /usr/local/apache/passwd" first, then your command
<arkie> okay, im in there, what should i be looking for treelzebub ?
<treelzebub> that's the manual for the htpasswd program. all the answers you seek are in there.
<rozzer> yes i type line man htpasswd
<rozzer> i show massage here:
<rozzer> NAME
<rozzer>        htpasswd - Manage user files for basic authentication
<rozzer> SYNOPSIS
<rozzer>        htpasswd [ -c ] [ -i ] [ -m | -B | -d | -s | -p ] [ -C cost ] [ -D ] [ -v ] passwdfile username
<rozzer>        htpasswd -b [ -c ] [ -m | -B | -d | -s | -p ] [ -C cost ] [ -D ] [ -v ] passwdfile username password
<treelzebub> rozzer, please, no.
<treelzebub> oh dear god.
<arkie> treelzebub, i dont see how this helps me though
<treelzebub> arkie, i was trying to prove to you that `passwords` needs to be a file, not a directory.
<treelzebub> so
<treelzebub> do as rypervenche said.
<rozzer> ok after run this command in terminal
<rozzer> mkdir -p /usr/local/apache/passwd
<rozzer> after this task what can do sir
<treelzebub> rozzer, no one has spoken to you yet. please stop following the instructions that are meant for arkie.
<arkie> it worked
<treelzebub> you're going to hurt yourself ;)
<treelzebub> yay, arkie!
<arkie> thanks for the help
<treelzebub> now read your instruction manual :P
<arkie> so basically thats how i create my password files, then i create a htaccess file
<arkie> all good
<arkie> cheers
<treelzebub> right. party on!
<treelzebub> rozzer: you okay over there? what exactly is your issue?
<rozzer> i doing install a this package but they did not install
<rozzer> apt-get install tklpatch
<rozzer> when the package is install that shown error like:E: Unable to locate package tklpatch
<treelzebub> !paste | rozzer
<ubottu> rozzer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<treelzebub> rozzer: in a terminal window, please type   sudo apt-get update
<rypervenche> rozzer: I am not seeing any package name that looks like that in the repositories. Where did you get the name "tklpatch" from?
<treelzebub> rypervenche, TurnKey Linux.  not Ubuntu, strictly speaking...
<rypervenche> I'm surprised anyone is helping him then. It does not look to be in the default Ubuntu repositories.
<treelzebub> yeah, i hadn't googled it till after
<treelzebub> rozzer: someone over at #turnkey can help you better :)  this is an Ubuntu room
<treelzebub> [ http://www.turnkeylinux.org/irc ]
<varunwachaspati_> Facing difficulties with Ubuntu 14.10, gets unresponsive and screen freezes often
<varunwachaspati_> also when the system is idle for a long time doesn't return to desktop
<varunwachaspati_> Have to force shutdown every time such a thing happens
<varunwachaspati_> Any workarounds for the above?
<varunwachaspati_> Or should I revert to 14.04?
<treelzebub> varunwachaspati_, what is the output of swapon -s ?
<varunwachaspati_> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<varunwachaspati_> /dev/sda5                              	partition	6175740	0	-1
<treelzebub> !paste | varunwachaspati_
<ubottu> varunwachaspati_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<treelzebub> sorry, I set you up for that. didn't know you didn't know :D
<varunwachaspati_> sorry, I was unaware of that, would take care of that from now on
<treelzebub> no, it was my fault, i should have told you to type:   swapon -s | pastebinit
<treelzebub> (first you will need to  apt-get install pastebinit  )
<jaitaiwan> Can anyone point me in the direction of using overlayfs instead of aufs on custom live cds
<varunwachaspati_> treelzebub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589272/
<treelzebub> great! reading now
<treelzebub> varunwachaspati_: try   swapon --all  | pastebinit
<timothywcrane> Plz someone chime in: Ubuntu 14.04 on OVH Classic VPS for use with Odoo CRM/ERP/CMS, My problem is how to approach email handling by the system an set it up for semi stable use ;) I have a registered Domain with 100 free emails @250 relays a day from Godaddy, The forever avail SMTP relay through Gmail by Postfix, Or build a full server on Ubuntu with DNS for mail.domain use using the VPS...
<timothywcrane> ...subIP with my domain. Sorry if garbeled. just looking for direction to take before setting out on changing configs and such.
<treelzebub> varunwachaspati_:  also check your availale memory resources with:  free -m
<varunwachaspati_> treelzebub : I am getting You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<treelzebub> varunwachaspati_: that's good. no output is good for that.
<somsip> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<varunwachaspati_> treelzebub:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589278/
<varunwachaspati_> Also I mentioned my about screen freeze, here is a screenshot : http://imgur.com/RddXm4x,Coloqce
<lickalott> Gents, is it possible to start x11vnc via ssh?
<rypervenche> lickalott: It is.
<rypervenche> lickalott: x11vnc -display :0 -localhost -forever
<rypervenche> lickalott: Something like that, depending on what you want.
<lickalott> what does -forever do?
<rypervenche> It will continue to run after you disconnect from VNC. Otherwise, it will stop the server once you disconnect the first time.
<rypervenche> Again, depends on your needs.
<rypervenche> I like to create an SSH tunnel to forward port 5900 to my local machine, so I don't have to open the VNC server up to the world.
<lickalott> i would like it to be fire and forget.  I was just about to throw a script in /etc/init.d
<rypervenche> I would just set up a @reboot cronjob then.
<rypervenche> Run it as your user.
<treelzebub> varunwachaspati_: interesting. can you tell me if you see a swap partition defined in /etc/fstab ?
<treelzebub> i'm sorry, i should have had you check your available memory before we turned on the swap. now we don't know if you had it before or not. my fault.
<lickalott> rypervenche, i get this when I run sudo x11vnc -display :0 -localhost -forever
<lickalott> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key12/03/2015 22:46:30 XOpenDisplay(":0") failed.
<rypervenche> lickalott: Do you have an X session running as that user?
<lickalott> not sure if i've logged in since my last reboot.  So I'm going to say no.
<rypervenche> lickalott: You cannot connect to an X session via VNC if there is no X session running.
<lickalott> would the ssh tunnel/forward mitigate that?
<lickalott> rypervenche,
<varunwachaspati_> treelzebub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589301/
<varunwachaspati_> it is defined there
<AndrewMock> Why does nginx-light include naxsi?
<AndrewMock> That should be reserved for nginx-naxsi, right?
<AndrewMock> 14.04
<treelzebub> yes, indeed. my theory was incorrect, i'm afraid. you should poke around in your system logs [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976092&p=7963923#post7963923 ]
<rypervenche> lickalott: No, it would not.
<rypervenche> lickalott: You are trying to use VNC to see your desktop. Your desktop is not running without an X session.
<lickalott> so no matter what I'd have to physically log into the machine every time?
<Ben64> lickalott: why are you running vnc as root? run as a normal user and you can get a new desktop running on vnc
<varunwachaspati_> treelzebub: should I post all the logs on pastebin so you could have a look?
<lickalott> I guess I'm thinking along the windows lines, where I can get to the log in screen and use whatever user I want.
<lickalott> i kept getting errors when trying to launch the vnc so i've been trying with root.
<Ben64> lickalott: just run it as whatever user you want to use the desktop with
<lickalott> what are your thoughts on the -create attribute?
<bongma> iim trying to format my usb stick but i cant bcoz right click and then "format to" is greyed out. its currently on fat 32. help.
<Ben64> lickalott: shouldn't be necessary
<Ben64> bongma: try gparted
<bongma> iim trying to format my usb stick on gparted but i cant bcoz right click and then "format to" is greyed out. its currently on fat 32. help.
<Ben64> well, is it mounted?
<bongma> Ben64_: yes i think so. theres like a play button on it on fileman.
<bongma> Ben64 yes i think so. theres like a play button on it on fileman.
<Ben64> bongma: so right click and unmount it in gparted
<timothywcrane> WTF, I have an OVH VPS with Ubuntu 14.04/Odoo8, a goaddy domain with 100 free email addos, and Gmail. What and how do I make sure what needs to work first oes?
<timothywcrane> does
<Jack-Zhang> Hello,  guys, have you ever meet this thing? USing pppoe and your ubuntu system get two ipv6 address, but you can not connect to any ipv6 website
<Caelum> where is the boot splash screen image
<timothywcrane> would you configure domainphrase@gmail , Domain using Godaddy email, or configure a server on Ubuntu VPS. Not sure what each would entail. (record changes and setup)
<rypervenche> lickalott: I've never used it before, I suppose it could work? What is your need/goal for using VNC on this machine?
<Ben64> timothywcrane: doesn't really sound like this is the proper channel for you, this is Ubuntu support only
<Jack-Zhang> It may be a bug because all works well on win7  on the same mechine
<lickalott> it doesn't.  I tested it.    still need the x session.  this machine is located in another portion of the house mainly acting as my file server, VPN, and ZNC.  It also houses the motion detection pictures from my security cameras.  i'd like to park my big a$$ on the couch and view the pics from that machine vs over the network.
<lickalott> is there a way to autologin a single user?
<timothywcrane> It would all be done on ubuntu through ssh. What is not Ubuntu about it. Ubuntu email server management. I honestly ask you where I might otherwise look?
<Jack-Zhang> yes i use it but it doesn't work
<rypervenche> lickalott: There is, and that is what I would recommend. Or you could use a different method to access the files on your current machine, which would also be a very viable solution.
<bongma> ben64 and then i can format it??
<timothywcrane> Odoo only hooks into what is there. I will try Godaddy though, thanks
<Caelum> found it I think
<lickalott> I can access them through the network (NFS) but it's a little slow for my taste.  Whats the best method for auto login?  I've seen /etc/groups or checking the box through the add users gui
<rypervenche> lickalott: I would set the auto-login through your display manager. Are you using default Ubuntu?
<rypervenche> lickalott: And NFS shouldn't be slow at all if this is all local.
<lickalott> yes sir 14.04
<rypervenche> lickalott: VNC would be even slower than NFS.
<AndrewMock> timothywcrane: can you elaborate what you are trying to do?
<Ben64> lickalott: you don't need an x session already, vnc will create one
<lickalott> there could be up to 30,000 photos in the dir.   I normally wouldn't argue on that topic rypervenche but when I do have the vnc working it actually displays faster then if I just use the network path.
<lickalott> now I'm confused....
<lickalott> if I do a ps -ef | grep x11vnc the process is running but when I try to vnc into it it fails.  If i go upstairs and log in, then come back down and vnc in it works.
<jaitaiwan> anyone had experience customizing a livecd image?
<Ben64> lickalott: you're probably running vnc with weird options then
<Ben64> lickalott: after you start it, does it say it created a display?
<lickalott> x11vnc -display :0 -localhost -forever
<Ben64> theres your problem
<lickalott> no
 * lickalott listens
<Ben64> don't tell it what display
<timothywcrane> I am simply trying to get my ubuntu server on the VPS to process email through my domain hosted by Godaddy. The domain comes with email (so I could Postix/SMTP through them at a rate of 250 relays/day), or I could run an email server from the VPS itself on Ubuntu, or SMTP through a Gmail account. I am not sure which of the three would be prudent to follow on an Odoo installation that would...
<timothywcrane> ...probably process no more than 250 emails/day.
<lickalott> so just x11vnc  -localhost -forever
<Ben64> lickalott: see if that works
<Ben64> lickalott: when i've had to do stuff like that, i've used a frontend to x11vnc so i'm not sure of those options
<lickalott> http://paste2.org/2zv0Hvap
<timothywcrane> I got the domain pointing to the VPS just fine, but configuring email I am unsure how to roceed
<Ben64> lickalott: maybe try a different one? like tightvncserver
<timothywcrane> proceed
<AndrewMock> The only reason I would make an SMTP server in Ubuntu would be if I am running > 250 messages OR if the messages from GoDaddy get marked as spam.
<maxi_retro> Is there Ubuntu MATE channels yet?
<timothywcrane> Maybe a cigarette would help ;) . Thanks Andrew, would anything that involves the installation of Postix be considered taking me in that direction, and instead run off a fresh VPS installed Ubuntu/no email reconfig/Odoo install, then follow through with sipler MX record stuff?
<Ben64> maxi_retro: #ubuntu+1 maybe, since its not official till 15.04 i believe
<maxi_retro> Okay, thanks Ben64!
<rypervenche> lickalott: "ps aux | grep X"
<timothywcrane> kindly Andrew would the information here https://support.godaddy.com/help/article/2570/using-our-email-with-domains-hosted-elsewhere seem where I need to be as they still have the email dns?
<AndrewMock> click the private message i sent you
<someone_dang> guys what is the best alternative for ubuntu ?
<Ben64> timothywcrane: you might want to migrate away from godaddy though, they're pretty notorious for bad support, and they're anti internet freedom
<Ben64> someone_dang: alternative what
<rypervenche> timothywcrane: I second that.
<someone_dang> Ben64: alernative OS for ubuntu
<someone_dang> i want to replace ubuntu OS
<explosive> someone_dang, why?
<someone_dang> i want a more flexible OS
<Ben64> someone_dang: probably not the best question for #Ubuntu
<rypervenche> lol
<explosive> someone_dang, what do you mean by flexible?
<someone_dang> i can't change certain things in ubuntu and that bugs me much
<explosive> such as?
<someone_dang> more easy to change UI
<someone_dang> it's getting difficult in ubuntu
<explosive> someone_dang, you can install whatever UI you want, ubuntu is irrelevant
<explosive> someone_dang, enlightenment de is highly customizable
<explosive> like insanely customizable.. give it a go
<someone_dang> explosive: such as the side bar, i want to use cairo-dock completely. but the old side bar is bugging me. auto hide is good but not ok
<nickhilr> new linux user here.. getting an error while mounting other win partitions
<nickhilr> http://image-upload.de/image/MWZvhi/27ee937fd9.png
<Ben64> someone_dang: then don't use unity?
<someone_dang> nickhilr: r u using windows 8 as alternat Ss ?
<nickhilr> yes
<someone_dang> Ben64: ubuntu is bugging me if i use other desktop environments like kde and gnome
<explosive> nickhilr, do you need to write anything to that partition?
<explosive> or just read ( listen to music etc. )
<nickhilr> well i have a backup drive i wanna access
<Ben64> nickhilr: well as that error message says, the filesystem is unclean, probably because windows hibernates by default now instead of actually shutting down
<Ben64> someone_dang: ok
<nickhilr> no i shutdown completely
<someone_dang> nickhilr: windows 8 and 8.1 turn the partitions to sleep on shutdown, so they get locked and are inacessible in other OSes
<explosive> nickhilr, do you have fastboot enabled?
<nickhilr> how do i check that
<explosive> if you didn't turn it off, then it's on by default
<someone_dang> nickhilr: you need to disable fastboot in control panel
<nickhilr> and then check again..
<snufft> woohoo! i'm part of the way through my epic problem!
<explosive> nickhilr, if you only need to read something from the partition you can mount it readonly
<someone_dang> explosive: is enlightenment a desktop manager ?
<rypervenche> Desktop Environment.
<snufft> I've managed to install ubuntu alongside windows 8.1 on a protege laptop/tablet hybrid. i completely hosed the boot partition and nothing would boot without a usb key of some recovery kind. have managed to recover the windows 8.1 data to the boot partition.
<nickhilr> how do i mount it readonly
<explosive> someone_dang, yeah, it's customizable, you can put a sidebar or topbar or bottom with whatever stuff you want etc.
<snufft> my question now, would anyone be willing to hand-hold me through adding grub/refind/whatever boot loader, so that i can dual boot the windows or linux partitions at startup?
<explosive> someone_dang, the filemanager sort of sucks and it's not that elegant though
<someone_dang> explosive: any alternative for the file manager ?
<explosive> nickhilr, sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda6 /mnt
<nickhilr> is there like a command i can use
<explosive> then browse to /mnt
<explosive> someone_dang, maybe you could use xfce with cairo, and have the top bar removed
<someone_dang> nickhilr: if you are on ubuntu use disks software to load it in read mode
<azizLIGHT> right before the login prompt appears, i see a brief second of default ubuntu wallpaper and then it immediately switches to a wallpaper i set. how do i not see that brief flash of default wallpaper at the login prompt?
<explosive> if it's possible to remove it in xubuntu
<someone_dang> explosive: i will have a look into it
<explosive> someone_dang, yes you can download other filemanagers
<someone_dang> thanks for help
<someone_dang> i am on it
<Guest82381> try gentoo
<someone_dang> bye for now
<Guest82381> i had that problem not too long ago
<Guest82381> gentoo has a good file manger
<nickhilr> got it.. thanks
<snufft> better yet, is it possible to just dump the refind recovery usb key data over the top of the boot partition?
<someone_dang> Guest82381: is gentoo debian based ?
<explosive> someone_dang, gentoo is like arch, except you have to compile everything yourself
<cfhowlett> someone_dang, Guest82381 as this is UBUNTU support, please take off-topic discussions of gentoo or other distros to PM
<explosive> supposedly you dont compile stuff with options you dont need
<explosive> :|
<Guest82381> sorry
<someone_dang> explosive: i know arch. i used it once. but i want debian based OSes for suggestions
<explosive> nope not debian based
<someone_dang> hmm k k
<someone_dang> anyways i am off to check enlightenment
<Petazz_> Hi! Where can I find "What's new" or a proposed feature list for Ubuntu 15? How about a roadmap of future release features?
<msavad> i have a flash usb that is write-protection how can i format it ?
<cfhowlett> !vivid | Petazz
<ubottu> Petazz: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Petazz> cfhowlett: Nothing more official?
<AndrewMock> well nothing is official until release
<AndrewMock> but systemd is likely
<cfhowlett> AndrewMock, systemd almost assured
<Guest92144> seems to me sys differs from proc in that it has symlinks of all the device files and proc things pointing to /sys/devices/* where each symlink is a pointer to a folder in this directory catting the directory shows you so information mostly sizes ,numbers ,..etc
<Petazz> But there must be a roadmap or an idea of what's gonna be done before the work starts right?
<Guest92144> the links are rwx for  owner , group , and others
<cfhowlett> Petazz, why not ask in the dedicated channel?
<Petazz> The +1?
<Guest92144> but most files  under sys directory and all subdirectories are rwxr-xr-x or more restrictive so only root users can write to change the devices or block or process in memory files on the fly in some circumstances... I am assuming the really reason for /sys is that it gives stats on nonprocess in memory devices like hda or devices connected to the usb or pci or other things where as /proc gives stats on process in memory.
<Guest92144> Though i am not sure how much writing to these sys or proc files can do other then maybe corrupting things if you don't know what your doing
<Guest92144> curious is proc writable or is there every a case where one could uses /proc/* echoing something to it to change say the speed of a process or other settings for memory or process...... i believe /sys can be writen to to change setting for a hda drive or other devices though i doubt that is the perfered way to go
<jason_> I'm trying to follow these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197316 (but adapted for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS) to get my wireless working by installing backports, but I've encountered an error when building backports. I can't easily paste them here, but there are a bunch of bad macros in include/linux/netdevice.h and a bunch of warnings about those macros being redefined.
<Guest92144> have to try writting to /proc/*... , and /sys/*... to see what can be done thru writting to these still... reading can be done for both to get info ... for me proc gives me most of all the info i could ever want for a device but sys gives some to
<Ben64> jason_: you shouldn't need to backport
<jason_> Ben42_, I have an Atheros AR9642 and it is very clearly not working properly
<jason_> I've tried pretty much everything I've seen as possible solutions to this except this one I couldn't get to work.
<Ben64> jason_: what have you tried
<jason_> Disable hardware encryption, disable ipv6, change my routers mode to WPA/AES, ndiswrapper with windows drivers
<edwardtorvalds> can anybody help me out with suspend problem on ubuntu running nvidia ?
<Ben64> jason_: what kernel are you running
<edwardtorvalds> i am running ubuntu 14.04 with kernel version 3.16.0-31-generic
<jason_> I'm running the same as edwardtorvalds :P
<Ben64> jason_: what is the output of "uname -a"
<Ben64> jason_: also, pastebin the output of "lshw -C network"
<jason_> I'll have to undo some of the things I've done. Currently I have the ath9k drivers blacklisted from trying ndiswrapper.
<edwardtorvalds> jason ? whats your problem?
<jason_> my wireless card constantly drops connection
<edwardtorvalds> ok
<Ben64> jason_: try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/951709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951709 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:0032 Atheros AR9485 WiFi card on Acer Aspire One 722 works slow, sometimes crashes" [Medium,Expired]
<edwardtorvalds> I have similar problem with bluetooth, it does not starts
<jason_> The nohwcrypt is the first thing I tried
<jason_> I think it's unique to that particular Acer Aspire laptop which I don't have
<Ben64> not unique
<jason_> Ah well, it didn't work for me either way
<thatlinuxguy> Hi there! Can I get help on setting up a VPS email server? I can't use iRedMail because I have an armv71 architecture system, and being fairly noobish am not sure what to do :?
<edwardtorvalds> anybody here for giving help?
<AndrewMock> thatlinuxguy, can you elaborate about what email needs you have?
<edwardtorvalds> can anybody help me out with suspend problem on ubuntu running nvidia ?
<AndrewMock> the forums are a better spot for that
<AndrewMock> (edwardtorvalds)
<edwardtorvalds> andremock are you talking to me?
<edwardtorvalds> what do i do?
<thatlinuxguy> AndrewMock, I'm going to be trying to have email accounts for roughly 30 people. I don't need PHP access or anything, but I'll need to install something like SquirrelMail for webmai.
<edwardtorvalds> I have asked that question on askubuntu and unix.stackexchange.com nobody is answering......
<AndrewMock> Have you considered using an email provider instead of hosting your own?
<thatlinuxguy> AndrewMock: VPS for school, zero budget.
<thatlinuxguy> In fact, minus budget.
<Ben64> thatlinuxguy: maybe try #ubuntu-arm but in general i'd advise against running an email server, they're a big target for nefarious people
<jason_> Ben64, here's the output of that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589509/
<thatlinuxguy> Ben64, before I would have hooked it up to Windows Live Domains and got everyone on Outlook.com but that's no longer possible, and I simply don't have the budget to purchase email hosting. :(
<Ben64> thatlinuxguy: gmail?
<Jack-Zhang> Hello guys after I use this command sudo dhclient -6 eth0 my ubuntu 14.04lts can not ping ipv6 network how can i fix it?/
<thatlinuxguy> Ben64: not free afaik
<Ben64> thatlinuxguy: it can be if set up correctly
<thatlinuxguy> Ben64: really? I wasn't aware of that. Well, that's an option then, but I would have privacy and child protection concerns given that this is for an HS class
<murcha> hi
<murcha>  i need a proper way of blocking  ips using iptables
<Ben64> murcha: can you be more specific? iptables has no problem with that
<murcha> a couple of ips are blocked using iptables in my server; but still i see active connections from webserver log file to those ips.
<Jack-Zhang> Hello guys after I use this command sudo dhclient -6 eth0 my ubuntu 14.04lts can not ping ipv6 network how can i fix it?
<murcha> Ben64: thanks, a couple of ips are blocked using iptables in my server; but still i see active connections from webserver log file to those ips.
<jason_> Ben64, Hmm there's some indication that my wireless card is actually a broadcom chip in disguise o_O
<Jack-Zhang> Hello guys after I use this command sudo dhclient -6 eth0 my ubuntu 14.04lts can not ping ipv6 network how can i fix it?/
<jason_> I think I'll try ndiswrapper again with different drivers.
<Jack-Zhang> anyone notice it?
<Jack-Zhang> Hello guys after I use this command sudo dhclient -6 eth0 my ubuntu 14.04lts can not ping ipv6 network how can i fix it?
<Ben64> !patience | Jack-Zhang
<ubottu> Jack-Zhang: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jack-Zhang> sorry
<Jack-Zhang> and thank you too
<Jack-Zhang> but I have search on the internet  but no solution
<Jack-Zhang> which file this command : sudo dhclient -6 eth0 change? and i can reset it so I can fix it. Does it right?
<Jack-Zhang> does anyone could help me?
<bazhang> Jack-Zhang, sudo dhclient eth0 should be enough
<Jack-Zhang> bazhang, I am try it now. thank you.
<murcha> how can i block an ip address from accessing my webserver in ubuntu? I used input to drop the ip, but still the ip reaches the webserver.
<AndrewMock> murcha, I would use the firewall software for that.
<AndrewMock> murcha, I would consider using a caching system like CloudFlare.
<AndrewMock> (assuming traffic volume is an issue)
<murcha> AndrewMock: thanks, i used iptables (the ubuntu firewall) -A INPUT -s <ipaddress> -j DROP to block the ip. but i see from webserver log that ip reaches to my webserver
<AndrewMock> did you reload the firewall?
<murcha> yes
<tryhard> Hello guys!
<tryhard> I`ve just done a fresh install of my centos and proftpd! But when i add an user, and I wanna upload to the ftp, it says 550 permission denied. The reposatory is /home/test3 the user is test3. When i do ls -n i get drwx------ permissions. Any idea?
<paradonym> Need a command for ubuntu -> scanning all available HDD drives for filenames too long for NTFS and move and rename all the files... - Any help?
<AndrewMock> tryhard, this is an Ubuntu-only channel. Try a CentOS channel.
<jason_> can anyone suggest a usb wireless dongle that works well with Ubuntu?
<jason_> I found a table online, but some of the suggestions are from 2006.
<paradonym> Windows Explorer crashes everytime when explorer wants to access a file with a filename too long for ntfs - so I have to use ubuntu
<AndrewMock> murcha, if you feel comfortable put the iptables into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<AndrewMock> iptables --list
<murcha> AndrewMock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589678/
<snufft> I'm trying to dual-boot Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.10 on a Toshiba Protege Z10t (hybrid laptop/tablet). I've got both installed, but Grub does not override the Windows bootloader. I've followed many guides now (including Ubuntu help pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing), but nothing seems to force grub over the top of the windows boot loader
<snufft> does anyone have any suggestions onw hat I could do to fix this?
<murcha> AndrewMock: iptables --list shows nothing so i used the iptables -S.
<paradonym> windows installed before ubuntu? snufft ?
<snufft> paradonym, yeah :(
<paradonym> grub should override windows bootloader
<snufft> that's what i thought as well
<paradonym> so that grub needs an entry to switch to windows bootloader
<paradonym> afk
<snufft> i've even reinstalled ubuntu thinking that something might have just not worked, but no dice :(
<snufft> I've tried reinstalling grub, running boot-repair (multiple times, multiple ways) and have also tried installing refind, but at best, it just stopped windows from loading and gave me bootloops
<snufft> the stupid thing is that refind on a usb key works great.
<AndrewMock> murcha, i am no iptables expert, but are you trying to block all comms from those two or just limit the number of connection from those two?
<snufft> it shows me everything that I would expect.
<edward____> i have problem with nvidia graphics card with ubuntu
<edward____> can anybody help
<edward____> i have problem with nvidia graphics card with ubuntu
<snufft> secure boot is disabled too btw
<snufft> that's the only way i can get the refind usb key to run
<cfhowlett> snufft, refind?  on a non-mac?
<snufft> cfhowlett, yes
<edward____> My laptop screen goes black after I resume it from suspend.
<edward____> NOTE: I have NVIDIA graphics card
<Jack-Zhang> bazhang, It seems waiting for something when i use this command sudo dhclient eth0
<murcha> AndrewMock: actually it was only the two DROP lines. I checked today in the morning that those two lines has no force so, i put the third line and this one also has no force. So, ips still reaches my webserver.
<stefano_> hi
<edward____> hi
<edward____> My laptop screen goes black after I resume it from suspend, can you help
<stefano_> edward i have the same problem
<edward____> I have NVIDIA graphics card
<edward____> did you find any solution?
<edward____> stefano: did you post the problem on askubuntu?
<cfhowlett> I just tested my nvidia suspend: no problem.  14.04.2 ubuntustudio
<edward____> how
<edward____> tell me
<cfhowlett> do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<edward____> yes
<edward____> i have
<edward____> 346 version
<cfhowlett> I don't know what to tell.  Mine "just worked"
<edward____> how
<edward____> you mean you never had problem?
<cfhowlett> edward____, I did nothing special!  It just works!
<cfhowlett> never had a problem
<edward____> good for you
<edward____> can you suggest me any thing to try ?
<cfhowlett> edward____, by chance, do you have dual gpu?  intel/nvidia combination?
<edward____> yes of course
<edward____> i have both intel and nvidia
<edward____> nvidia 820m
<cfhowlett> edward____, so you should also have ... bumblebee?  optimus?  I have ONLY the nvidia card so my set-up differs a bit
<cfhowlett> edward____, so you should also have ... bumblebee?  optimus?  I have ONLY the nvidia card so my set-up differs a bit
<edward____> i am using nouveau open-source driver
<edward____> besides this i dont know
<cfhowlett> edward____, so you do NOT have the nvidia drivers ...
<edward____> i have
<edward____> it shows in additional drivers
<cfhowlett> edward____, noveau is not nvidia.  the nvidia drivers are OEM, i.e. FROM nvidia ...
<edward____> i also have nvidia binary driver
<cfhowlett> edward____, ok, and which drivers are you actually running.  I believe it matters.
<edward____> is there anyway i can show you screenshot?
<cristian_c> Hello
<cfhowlett> edward____, please
<edward____> i will upload the screenshoot to google+ is that ok?
<cristian_c> I own a tp-link tl-ps310u. I've configured it and I've added the printer via system-config-printer, but when I try to print, after few seconds the print is stuck
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<edward____> cfhowlett: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8mlE-ZCN6aWb21CTm4zbEtyakk/view?usp=sharing
<RedPenguin> hello all
<edward____> got?
<RedPenguin> tryin to find out for a buddy, he has two NIC cards bridged to br0, now he wants a bridged OpenVPN, but I didn't know if that would work, "bridging a bridge to a bridge"
<daedeloth> I'm having trouble with my 3g dongle
<daedeloth> on my desktop, it works fine
<daedeloth> on my other machine (an intel NUC), it doesn't
<daedeloth> been checking the usb modeswitch logs, and the output looks quite different
<spagewmf> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu from live USB onto an Asus Zenbook's SSD and I'm really confused about /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, and /dev/mapper.  I'm sure the SSD is 247 MB and /dev/mapper/isw_blahblah_ASUS_ showed the existing partitions
<spagewmf> so I used gparted to shrink Windows, add ext4, and a swap.  Meanwhile /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are two ~128GB unformatted partitions.  I didn't ask to set up RAID or anything like that.
<sinisap> Hi. I have a question regarding apt-get upgrade process.
<sinisap> Now twice burned with the issuse...
<sinisap> Let say I'm uprading a fresh installation and I get a kernel upgrade and Adobe Flash upgrade.
<sinisap> After a new flash file is pulled from PPA it uses third party server for another download. If that server is non-responsive it could break the upgrade levaing your kernel upgrade process unfinished
<humble_> hello. can someone please guide me throught. i have installed android application suite. in order to run the program i have to be in terminal IN the folder that is installed and type ./studio.sh to open the app. is it possible to start the app in terminal without been in the installation folder ?
<sinisap> Is there a way to exclude those packages with thir party server downloads from the main upgrade process untill there is no other package to upgrade, or at least untill there is no kernel upgrade present
<rypervenche> humble_: Yes, but it depends on how the script is written
<rypervenche> humble_: Normally you can just type the full path.
<Ullarah> Anybody using 'Myriad Pro' as their system font? If they are, any tips on getting it look nice?
<humble_> yea but is it possible just type ./studio.sh in the home directory ?
<maxi_retro> Hey, would it be safe to remove everything in /var/log to free up some space?
<rypervenche> humble_: No. You can update your PATH variable and then just type "studio.sh" if you like.
<humble_> how do it do that ?
<rypervenche> humble_: export PATH="$PATH:/path/to/your/script" in your .bashrc
<humble_> is there any turtorial to show me how to do that ?
<rypervenche> humble_: Sorry, was on the phone.
<rypervenche> humble_: Edit your ~/.bashrc file or your ~/.bash_aliases file and add that line to it.
<rypervenche> humble_: Everything before "in your .bashrc"
<jason_> Is anyone using a USB wireless dongle that they would recommend? Preferably something that works natively?
<humble_> so i have to open  ~/.bashr and i will add modify /android-studio/bin  ?
<spagewmf> I rebooted into Windows and it's happy with my repartitioned SSD, but boot my live USB and I'm back to /dev/sda and /dev/sdb half the size of my SSD, and then all the /dev/mapper stuff. So confusing!
<spagewmf> hmm, maybe my laptop really does have two SSDs
<antonio_> How can I join pieces of videos together via a terminal command?  for exampe part1.mp4 part2.mp4 etc into one video?
<cfhowlett> antonio_, easy way: openshot   slightly less easy: avconv
<cfhowlett> antonio_, doh!  you said "terminal".  my bad; avconv
<antonio_> is there a tutorial showing how to join multiple videos?
<Jakey2> how do i change the bindings in tmux
<tos-1> antonio_: Try starting from the manpage; search for "concat".
<rypervenche> humble_: Add the following line to your ~/.bashrc file...
<rypervenche> humble_: export PATH="$PATH:/android-studio/bin"
<rypervenche> humble_: Then close your terminal and re-open it.
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mkvtoolnix-gui antonio_
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8523/whats-a-software-that-can-join-videos antonio_
<humble_> i open bash with the following command ? nano ~/.bashrc
<k1l_> humble_: that is not "opening bash"
<spagewmf> antonio_: you can also combine videos using VLC, but its command line for that is hella confusing (--sout "#gather blah blah).  https://wiki.videolan.org/How_to_Merge_and_Transcode_Multiple_Videos/
<Jakey2> changing bindinds on tmux anyone?
<hsn6> I want to restore an .img from my sd-ext to a larger partition but it doesn't use additional space .
<rypervenche> Jakey2: The man page for tmux has examples at the bottom for doing that.
<Jakey2> ok thanks
<humble_> ktl_ how can i oipen it ?
<spagewmf> so it looks like my Asus laptop does have two SSDs, and Ubuntu LiveCD detected the partitions spanning them and loaded its /dev/mapper (LVM?) stuff. I've never used LVM, but I guess it's easier to accept it than try to turn it off and partition the underlying SSDs.
<spagewmf> hsn6: are you saying you want to use the extra space available? I *think* if you use dd to copy the .img to the partition, you can then increase its size with gparted.  If you dd to the wrong partition, you will ruin your drive, so check three or four times first!
<hsn6> spagewmf: gparted scanning take long time, is it runnable on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<EriC^^> hsn6, what are you trying to do?
<hsn6> restore my .img from a small partition ( deleted ) on larger partition . and using extra space on it
<EriC^^> hsn6, it's the .img of a partition or drive?
<EriC^^> did you use dd if=/dev/sda1 or just /dev/sda to copy it
<hsn6> Eric**: drive ? what is it ?
<EriC^^> disk
<k1l_> humble_: what do you want to do at all?
<humble_> add export PATH="$PATH:/android-studio/bin"
<hsn6> I used Disk Utility for backing up
<k1l_> humble_: are you sure about /android-studiu/bin ? or is it ~/android-studio/bin ?
<humble_> yea its ~
<hsn6> that's a partition only
<EriC^^> hsn6, i think it's the whole disk
<EriC^^> i just tried the Disks program and when you click create disk image no matter what partition is selected it says copy of /dev/sda
<hsn6> I have backed up from one of its partition
<k1l_> humble_: yes, to add that to your path you need to put it into your ~/.bashrc
<k1l_> humble_: but its not called "opening bash", that is what made me wonder.
<humble_> how i put it there ?
<EriC^^> hsn6, did you use the Disks program in ubuntu or another utility?
<hsn6> ubuntu 14.04
<humble_> owwww
<k1l_> humble_: nano .bashrc , then paste it there, save, close.
<humble_> i just paste it
<EriC^^> hsn6, i think it's the image of the whole disk, i just tried to make an image of a tiny partition and it said no space
<humble_> i just pasted it in terminal and worked
<EriC^^> hsn6, how big is the size of the .img?
<humble_> i just pasted export PATH="$PATH:~/android-studio/bin"
<humble_>  in terminal and worked thatnks alot
<EriC^^> hsn6, is the disk you are trying to copy the stuff to empty?
<EriC^^> i mean does it have any data you still need?
<hsn6> it is the same of that partition
<EriC^^> hsn6, ok that's odd, how did you make it?
<EriC^^> hsn6, ah nevermind, i just found it
<EriC^^> i was pressing on the power button on the top not on the tiny one at the bottom
<Ullarah> Hi all, is this anything to worry about? I'm assuming it's caused by my two external HDDs being attached while booting, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589885/
<EriC^^> hsn6, ok, well you can dd it i guess and it should copy the data there, i think if the partition is larger already it won't create a smaller one, it'll just fill up the data and you'll end up with free space ( i think )
<hsn6> yes, all of them exist on it and I can restore them on larger partition, but on larger partition I haven't additional free space than it must be
<EriC^^> hsn6, as spagewmf said make sure you have the right partition name before you dd it, check and check again
<hsn6> I did it but same result
<antonio_> ok...not sure how I am going to do this.  I have a bunch of videos titled chapter_1.mp4 chapter_2.mp4 chapter_3.mp4, etc.  I want to join them with avconv in terminal.  I also don't want to have to manually type out the entire damn file for each one.  There are a LOT of videos I have to connect.  Anyway I can do this with avconv with a wildcard and have it do it in the right order (1, 2, 3, etc.)?
<hsn6> it doesn't show free space that must be
<EriC^^> hsn6, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and give us the link
<hsn6> my partition that I talking about it is on my sdcard that android exist on it
<hsn6> I'm on android now :D
<EriC^^> hsn6, oh ok, i've no idea about that
<hsn6> I have used cp * -r on image but some files didn't copied like /data (android)
<EriC^^> hsn6, is it /data or /.data ?
<hsn6> on android I think it's /data
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> hsn6, was the partition empty when you dd'd it?
<hsn6> no, it was my android :cry:
<EriC^^> i think dd doesn't change the partition size, cause the partition table has the sizes of the partitions, so it would only copy the data
<EriC^^> hsn6, if you didn't see the partition size changed, then probably there was already data there and it copied your partitions data and some of the data that was there is causing the free space to be taken up
<leonic> hello
<antonio_> ok...not sure how I am going to do this.  I have a bunch of videos titled chapter_1.mp4 chapter_2.mp4 chapter_3.mp4, etc.  I want to join them with avconv in terminal.  I also don't want to have to manually type out the entire damn file for each one.  There are a LOT of videos I have to connect.  Anyway I can do this with avconv with a wildcard and have it do it in the right order (1, 2, 3, etc.)?
<leonic> i am a live user and can not install qine
<leonic> wine¨**
<EriC^^> leonic, what's happening?
<geirha> antonio_: avconv ... chapter_[0-9].mp4 chapter_[0-9][0-9].mp4
<cfhowlett> antonio_, http://libav.org/avconv.html#Video-and-Audio-file-format-conversion
<hsn6> EriC**: I don't think aboutbit like you
<leonic> it say some packcages have unmeet dependencies
<spagewmf> antonio_: wildcarding is normally done by the shell. If `echo chapt*.mp4` displays the files in the order you want them in the command-line to avconv, then the wildcard should work
<geirha> antonio_: you can also shorten it with brace expansion;  chapter_[0-9]{,[0-9]}.mp4
<EriC^^> leonic, try sudo apt-get -f install
<workerbeetwo> hi . I used figaro password manager and it crashed, leaving the fpm locked. can I unlock it?
<EriC^^> hsn6, i think it might be so, if you could get the size of the partition and how much space is being used it would be more clear
<randhir> Hello
<antonio_> geirha: echo DVD*.mp4 shows everything in the correct order - dvd_1.mp4, dvd_2.mp4, etc...   What is the file syntax I should use with avconv?
<geirha> antonio_: I only showed how to glob them in the right order (I don't know avconv). See cfhowlett's link on what to actually use with avconv. Seems -i dvd_%d.mp4 is what you want
<leonic> not working
<leonic> it says this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589955/
<spagewmf> Ubuntu 14.04 installing on this Serial RAID (striped) dual SSD, fingers crossed.  Good night y'all
<EriC^^> leonic, ok, are you trying to install wine1.6 or wine1.7?
<EriC^^> leonic, try to install the package that it says can't be installed, it should say why
<EriC^^> !info wine
<philip> on my terminal i can ssh to my server but on my windows using putty i can
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<EriC^^> leonic, do yo have the universe repository enabled btw?
<hsn6> small partition was about 800MB, I created image from it via Disk Utility, I have restored it on a 2GB partition, on android and on Thunar it says me 800MB (or less, because permissions ) but on Disk Utility it says it is a 2GB partition ! where is about 1.2GB free space ?!?!
<leonic> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ??? yes ??
<EriC^^> leonic, no, it's in software & updates in the dash
<philip> on my terminal i can ssh to my server but on my windows using putty i can
<EriC^^> leonic, ppa's aren't really recommended unless they're needed, they sometimes break stuff
<Ben64> hsn6: because you put a 800MB image onto a 2GB partition, you'd have to resize it
<Ben64> EriC^^: actually, the wine ppa is pretty good
<EriC^^> Ben64, ok, good to know :)
<EriC^^> hsn6, type df -h
<spagewmf> leonic, maybe you have to run `sudo apt-get update` first?
<Ben64> its the only way to get support in #winehq too :)
<antonio_> cfhowlett: Do you know how I can do a batch run with avconv on all mp4s in a directory?  ex - dvd_1.mp4 - dvd_2.mp4 to append them to lets say fulldvd.mp4 ?
<hsn6> Yes, I think that I must wait until gparted scanning finished :|
<leonic> ....  on it
<EriC^^> hsn6, also du -sh /* 2> /dev/null
<philip> on my terminal i can ssh to my server but on my windows using putty i can
<spagewmf> hsn6: it's strange that gparted takes so long.  Did you run it with `sudo` ?
<cfhowlett> antonio_, avconv -i /tmp/test%d.Y /tmp/out.mpg
<hsn6> yes
<spagewmf> hsn6: FWIW I've been running gparted all night and it shows the partition layout immediately.  Anyway, sleepy time for me
<hsn6> thanks all
<zhan_> how do i see usb devices
<k1l_> zhan_: lsusb
<philip> on my terminal i can ssh to my server but on my windows using putty i can
<k1l_> philip: make sure the username and ip are right
<philip> kill they are right,because on a windows operating system i can login with any problem but i cant using my ubuntu terminal
<mun> hi
<baltrum> hi guys
<k1l_> philip: what command do you use? ssh without a username takes the usernam from your actual user on the client
<philip> kill: i use sudo ssh username@ip address
<k1l_> and that works on windows? does it need another port than 22?
<baltrum> мда
<k1l_> !ru | baltrum
<ubottu> baltrum: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<philip> it works fine on windows .am using the default port
<k1l_> philip: what is the exat error?
<k1l_> *exact
<philip> kil:Permission denied, please try again.
<k1l_> philip: wrong pw?
<philip> kil: wat is pw
<k1l_> password
<philip> kil:i dont wrong password because its the same password am using for windows
<rypervenche> philip: Are you typing the password or are you copying and pasting it?
<gr33n7007h> philip: use -vv flag to debug and pastebin it
<philip> i am typing the passwd
<k1l_> philip: ok, lets get this clear: ssh on ubuntu works. so you are doing a mistake anywhere. so we need to find the mistake. and we need lots more exact details and errormessages to find it. so please add "-vv " to the ssh command and then put the whole output into a pastebin
<philip> okay....
<EdwardIII> hey. i've dropped a file with PS1="some content" in /etc/profile.d, but my prompt doesn't change. i tried appending it onto /etc/bash.bashrc, same thing
<EdwardIII> how can i permanently change my damn prompt? heh
<Ben64> philip: you were here yesterday with this exact problem. you were told this before and its still true -- either your username, ip, or password is incorrect
<philip> Ben64: if my password was incorrect i will not be able to login using windows(putty)
<mun> hi
<mun> does anyone know how to use screen to run a series of commands in the background?
<mun> screen -dm "sh -c 'sleep 3 && ls'" doesn't work for me
<mun> screen -dm "sleep 3" doesn't either. i think my screen doesn't like quotes
<philip> using -vv i got this debug2: we sent a password packet, wait for reply
<philip> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<philip> Permission denied, please try again.
<Ben64> pastebin the full command and output
<mun> is screen -dm "sh -c 'sleep 3'" supposed to the same as screen -dm sleep 3?
<philip> debug1: ssh_ecdsa_verify: signature correct
<philip> debug2: kex_derive_keys
<philip> debug2: set_newkeys: mode 1
<philip> debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent
<philip> debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS
<philip> debug2: set_newkeys: mode 0
<k1l_> !paste | philip
<ubottu> philip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jakey2> where do iput the config file for tmux
<Jakey2> ?
<Jakey2> I cant seem to open a new window in tmux on lubuntu on vbox
<gr33n7007h> EdwardIII: edit ~/.bashrc
<randhir> any idea how to get a JHBuild up and running on ubuntu. i tried, but im getting this error... "name 'use_lib64' is not defined"
<philip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590115/
<philip> kil:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590115/
<philip> helloooooooo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590115/
<Ben64> philip: asked for that 20 minutes ago.... and you're gone
<cfhowlett> !patience | philip,
<ubottu> philip,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> philip: you can't take 20 minutes to pastebin a simple thing then expect an immediate reply
<Ben64> philip: or take 20 minutes and expect any reply, people tend to give up when you don't respond
<Ben64> philip: you also didn't pastebin the command you used, and you x'd out the ip...
<philip> Ben64 am using a public ip which for security reason i dont display
<Ben64> philip: and you didn't get to the part where you put in a password
<Ben64> ips are public, its not a big deal, your ip is 41.242.115.19, no big deal
<Ben64> philip: and you shouldn't be running things as root
<philip> yes am now.thank you.am now logging in using a user
<philip> cfhowlett: pls any progress
<philip> Ben64: any help will be much appreciated.
<Ben64> philip: fix the things i mentioned
<philip> Ben64:seriously am confused......i dont know wat to do
<Ben64> <Ben64> philip: you also didn't pastebin the command you used, and you x'd out the ip...  <Ben64> philip: and you didn't get to the part where you put in a password <Ben64> philip: and you shouldn't be running things as root
<philip> Ben64: thank you i get wat you say.....wat do u think the problem might be
<rypervenche> -.-
<Ben64> philip: i'm out, good luck
<philip> Ben64: thank you
<rypervenche> philip: Do the things he said if you want help.
<ryu13212> hi
<shadow193> Hi all, I have a problem with installation of propetriary drivers for my radeon 6370M, when I try to install it, pointer goes back to default driver. I've searched google and found few posts about changing updates server, I tried it already and it didnt work, so can anyone help ??
<philip>  thanks....am just confused that was all....thank you
<philip> thanks for the support
<nhanb> exit
<sherlock_> i want to use c++ with xampp
<bazhang> !xampp | sherlock_
<ubottu> sherlock_: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<sherlock_> lampp
<EriC^^> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bazhang> try ##windows sherlock_
<sherlock_> thats the one i have
<sherlock_> i meant lampp only
<bazhang> sherlock_, what version of ubuntu are you on\
<sherlock_> 14.04
<sherlock_> LTS
<bazhang> sherlock_, is your lamp in /opt
<sherlock_> yes
<bazhang> sherlock_, how was it installed
<sherlock_> i downloaded the folder from a site
<bazhang> sherlock_, thats not how to install it at all
<bazhang> sherlock_, please read the lamp docs the bot gave you above
<Outlasted> Hello :)
<sherlock_> so xampp and lampp funtions are diff
<bazhang> sherlock_, did you read the links yet
<sherlock_regus> i just want to insert to database using mysql from c++ code
<sherlock_regus> can u guide me from where to start
<sherlock_regus> :)
<bazhang> sherlock_regus, what does that have to do with ubuntu
<sherlock_regus> i didnt know where to ask this ques
<bazhang> try the c++ channel sherlock_regus
<bazhang> !alis | sherlock_regus
<ubottu> sherlock_regus: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sherlock_regus> !alis
<bazhang> sherlock_regus, ----> /msg alis list term
<sherlock_regus> so u dont know anything about c++ and sql
<bazhang> sherlock_regus, this is ubuntu support, not xampp or the others
<sherlock_regus> so is it like a rule... just asking
<bazhang> try #sql  ##c++ sherlock_regus
<cristian_c> sherlock_regus, install lamp with tasksel
<cristian_c> and you will be happy
<sherlock_regus> thanks
<cristian_c> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu16 (utopic), package size 31 kB, installed size 240 kB
<GeertJohan> I'm doing a ubuntu install on a new machine. Going for minimal ubuntu because I run lightdm+xmonad. The machine has the new nvidia 980GTX which is only supported by nvidia-graphics-drivers-346, that package is only available in vivid. I tried installing with the .run file from nvidia but that completely messed up the install and am now redoing it.. Would
<GeertJohan> installing from nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 be more safe and how should I do that?
<murcha> how can i block an ip address from accessing my webserver in ubuntu? I used input to drop the ip, but still the ip reaches the webserver.
<MichaelHabib> hi guys, just want to put this note out here, I spent days with slow internet to find out it was my Ubuntu / Kubuntu network problem. I just had to diable IP6 for my network !!!
<MichaelHabib> disable *
<rypervenche> MichaelHabib: That is a problem with your network then. IPv6 must be misconfigured on your network.
<rypervenche> murcha: Depends on which web server you are using and what version.
<murcha> rypervenche: i use nginx 1.6 stable version currently
<murcha> rypervenche: i blocked a couple of ips in iptables , but when i check the webserver the ips are active there. Only i adjust in webserver to repond an empty package.
<rypervenche> murcha: Then you didn't correctly block them in iptables. If you block them in nginx, it will give a 403 HTTP code.
<rypervenche> murcha: Please show me what your iptables look like. "sudo iptables -nvL"
<murcha> rypervenche:  ok
<murcha> rypervenche: here is the output to the command http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590339/
<murcha> rypervenche: the line 7 i added recently. but those above the line don't have any force.
<rypervenche> Yeah, then maybe you got the IP wrong. No packets have hit any of those rules.
<rypervenche> And that third rule is pointless, because the first two block those IPs completely.
<pandeiro> anyone know where/how i can access sshd's logs in ubuntu 14.04?
<MichaelHabib> rypervenche: TY, could it be due to using old modems that dont full support IP6? but you make a good point, I will digg through the router config to see what the problem is.
<EriC^^> pandeiro, they're probably somewhere in /var/log
<pandeiro> EriC^^: yeah i looked there and couldn't find anything, i'll look again
<EriC^^> pandeiro, try locate ssh*log in a terminal
<pandeiro> EriC^^: locate?
<rypervenche> pandeiro: /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/secure. Also, /var/log/syslog may have something
<EriC^^> yeah, it's a command
<pandeiro> hmm, don't have it on my system
<pandeiro> rypervenche: no /var/log/auth.log nor /var/log/secure :/
<pandeiro> there's a big file called /var/log/lastlog but it's binary
<SchrodingersScat> I don't have a /var/log/secure, but I'm surprised if you don't have /var/log/auth.log
<EriC^^> me too
<EriC^^> pandeiro, do you have syslog?
<pandeiro> SchrodingersScat: i'm using this - https://registry.hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/
<pandeiro> maybe that's why
<pandeiro> EriC^^: i don't know, how can i check?
<murcha> rypervenche: should i used forward instead of input there
<innocent> Hello , may i ask for the channel name for vivid ?
<EriC^^> pandeiro, type cat /var/log/syslog
<SchrodingersScat> !vivid | innocent
<ubottu> innocent: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<pandeiro> EriC^^: no such file
<EriC^^> pandeiro, type service --status-all
<innocent> SchrodingerScat thank you!
<EriC^^> pandeiro, is rsyslog there with a + before it?
<lyze> ohai :)
<pandeiro> EriC^^: rsyslog has a -
<EriC^^> pandeiro, i guess that's why
<pandeiro> maybe i need to change sshd's conf to just log to a file
<rypervenche> murcha: No, that should work if the IPs are correct.
<murcha> rypervenche: i got ips from the log file
<EriC^^> pandeiro, i think it logs to auth.log
<EriC^^> pandeiro, rsyslog takes care of that
<rypervenche> murcha: Then those IPs haven't tried to make connections again.
<EriC^^> pandeiro, i'd get rsyslog to start when ubuntu boots, it's pretty handy
<pandeiro> EriC^^: yeah i guess the problem is that rsyslog isn't running in the docker container
<pandeiro> EriC^^: it complicates things to have to run a second process, containers can only have a single process
<pandeiro> looks like sshd -E might be what i need
<pandeiro> EriC^^: thanks a lot for your help
<EriC^^> pandeiro, no problem, i'm not sure what you mean about the container though, i've no idea about it but i think you can get rsyslog to work without using the single process
<murcha> rypervenche: log file show this way http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590413/
<pythonideus> Hello, is anyone here who can help me?
<pythonideus> I have a second hard drive I'd like to install Ubuntu to but I don't want to lock up my computer for an hour while it installs. Is it possible to install Ubuntu to the other hard drive while still in an Ubuntu session on my solid state drive?
<rypervenche> murcha: It's a bot, so it hasn't hit your server again so far.
<cage_raphel> hello !! need help with a wireless issue on ubuntu 14.10
<bazhang> !wifi | cage_raphel have a read first
<ubottu> cage_raphel have a read first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cage_raphel> !wifi
<murcha> rypervenche: it always sends request to server and the server responds with 444
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs <-- cage_raphel
<cage_raphel> i am unable to turn on wifi in my compaq laptop
<conti_> Alguém do Brasil?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dekela> hellp
<dekela> hello
<ablest1980> hello
<lyze> hello dekela
<dekela> Trying to get my USB disk to automatically mount on boot , Trusty Server
<dekela> I had set it in my fstab and it mounts
<dekela> but when I boot it stalls my boot and hang
<dekela> is there any way to automatically mount it on pulg n play
<dekela> I have usbmount package installed
<murcha> rypervenche: is there any way to block the bot
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dekela_> anyone has any idea how to solve the usb mount issue?
<bazhang> dekela_, check with sudo blkid
<bazhang> !blkid | dekela_
<ubottu> dekela_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dekela_> ok and then?
<dekela_> I am able to mound it using fastab
<dekela_> fstab
<bazhang> dekela_, make sure its correct
<dekela_> but
<dekela_> when I reboot my boot get halted because of it
<dekela_> and since my server is headless
<dekela_> it prevents my ssh server to start
<trijntje> dekela_: are you sure the server doesnt try to boot from the stick?
<dekela_> Yes, Because when I plug a monitor I see the boot msg
<dekela_> and grub
<pythonideus> Gahhh please someone help
<pythonideus> I have a second hard drive I'd like to install Ubuntu to but I don't want to lock up my computer for an hour while it installs. Is it possible to install Ubuntu to the other hard drive while still in an Ubuntu session on my solid state drive?
<dekela_> also, I need to disconnect the USB drive and connect a keyboard, then I have S to skip the fstab mounting
<lyze> pythonideus: no but you can use "try ubuntu" and then you can use this instead of your old installation
<dekela_> and the system boots fine
<lyze> there you can worl like on a normal system + installing a ubuntu version
<EdwardIII> hey, chef has messed up one of my init.d files. i tried removing it and then running apt-get install --reinstall php5-fpm but it doesn't create the missing file
<pythonideus> lyze yeah but I won't be able to use any of my files xD
<dekela_> for now I removed the stick mount from fstab
<lyze> pythonideu: well you can mount the other disk
<dekela_> but I want the usb drive to mount automatically when I plug it in
<trijntje> pythonideus: sure you are, just mount your ubuntu partition
<dekela_> for some reason even with usbmount it doesnt mount
<dekela_> and I do see it in usb-devices
<dekela_> and dmesg
<pythonideus> trijntje is there any possibility that that could mess up anything?
<lyze> pythonideu: why should it?
<lyze> thats like inserting a usb stick and mounting it
<lyze> but with a disk
<trijntje> pythonideus: sure, if you remove something from the live environment it will remove it from disk. If you mess up the partitioning step you can wipe out your existing ubuntu, etc etc
<cage_raphel> is this room filled with bots?? no one seems to help!!
<lyze> cage_raphel: well you didn't write anything or at least i didnt saw it
<cage_raphel> i did lyze
<lyze> cage_raphel: oh yeah now i see it to. well did you take a look at the page bazhang posted?
<cage_raphel> i am basically trying to connect to wifi on my compaq laptop.. i am running ubu 14.10.. every thing was working fine with the wifi.. and suddenly for the past few days.. my wifi doesnt work at all.. and when i hit the wifi key on my lappy .. it just turns the airplane mode on .. and not the wifi in network settings
<dangermouse> hi
<dangermouse> hi
<cage_raphel> i did go thro the documentation.. and it doesnt seem to help much.
<EdwardIII> ok i just did apt-get remove php5-fpm && apt-get install php5-fpm and it's still not replacing init.d heh
<EdwardIII> is apt having a laugh?
<lyze> hello dangermouse
<cage_raphel> there is nothing wrong with the wifi card or the switch.. as it works perfectly when i run windows.,
<EriC^^> EdwardIII, try apt-get purge php5-fpm
<EriC^^> EdwardIII, purge removes the config files too, remove doesn't
<lantizia> hey how can I easily edit a bootable ISO file?  (tried isomaster, seems to have a bug so can't use it)
<cage_raphel> lyze: are u able to help mate ?
<lyze> cage_raphel: no sorry
 * Bumblefluff misses apt-get purge
<lyze> never had wifi problems so i can't help you with this one :)
<EdwardIII> what the hell
<cage_raphel> lyze: no worries.. thanks for your response though.. much appreciated
<lyze> :)
<EdwardIII> the init.d file is still fubar somehow
<EdwardIII> none of the normal output occurs, e.g. restart [ok] or status or whatever
<lyze> cage_raphel: i would try it in some hours again
<EdwardIII> php5-fpm isn't starting. the log is totally empty and i'm getting no exceptions. $@ is empty after i try and start it
<cage_raphel> lyze: how can i find out if my wifi card is recoginised on ubu 14.10 or not ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, try lspci | grep Network
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : what should i be seeing when i type that ?
<EriC^^> your wireless card's info
<EriC^^> maybe
<lyze> cage_raphel: something like this 05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<cage_raphel> lyze: krishnaroona@krishnaroona:~$ lspci | grep Network
<cage_raphel> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<lyze> cage_raphel: nice!
<cage_raphel> lyze, : thats what i got mate. so is my wireless care recogonizedd?
<lyze> cage_raphel: yes :D
<lyze> cage_raphel: the command lists every peripheral connected to the computer
<lyze> so when a thing is not listed in there then it isn't recognized
<cage_raphel> lyze: so what should i be looking for ? the wireless card is recoginised .. so what next?
<Ullarah> Hi all, is this anything to worry about? I'm assuming it's caused by my two external HDDs being attached while booting, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589885/
<lyze> EriC^^: take a look again at cage_raphel's output
<EriC^^> lyze, ok thanks
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : thanks for looking at it mate
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, did you check the additional drivers in the dash? it might list wifi drivers
<EriC^^> no problem
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : how do i check the additional drivers in the dash? i am not a linux savy guy .. what does that even mean ?
<lyze> cage_raphel: settings -> additional drivers
<lyze> there you can select drivers to install / uninstall
<lyze> for example: open source graphics driver or non free graphics driver
<lyze> cage_raphel: should look sth like this: http://screencloud.net/v/ppn1
<cage_raphel> lyze, : lemme look at this
<cage_raphel> lyze, : i am in setting.. where do i check for additional drivers ?
<EriC^> cage_raphel, if you're using unity, dash is the first icon in the launcher
<EriC^> you can press it and type drivers, it should pop up
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : what is unity .. mate.. pls. i am tech savy as u ..
<EriC^> unity is ubuntu's desktop environment
<EriC^> are you using ubuntu or xubuntu lubuntu etc?
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : where exactly will i find that
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : i am using ubu 14.10
<EriC^> ok, you have icons on the left right?
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : yes i do
<EriC^> ok, the first icon is the dash
<EriC^> click on it and type drivers, it'll search the programs you have installed
<EriC^> btw you can drag any program to the left so it stays there as an icon
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : ok copy that.. will let u know in a bit
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : it says no additioanl drivers available
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> if you press the network icon on the top right corner
<EriC^> is there an enable wifi button?
<loster> Hi. I want to change few files from mp4 to 3gp to run on pone
<loster> how can I do that
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : when i click on the enable wifi button i am just not able to enable it.. and when i press the wifi key on my keyboard of my lappy.. it just turns the airplane mode on.
<EriC^> cage_raphel, ok press ctrl+alt+f1, that will take you to tty1 ( a terminal ) see if any messages are repeating there, then press alt+f7 to get back to the gui
<lyze> EriC^: well i guess he managed to crash the system or sth :) at least the x server dc'd (because he lost connection)
<EriC^> hehe yeah :)
<EriC^> cage_raphel, wb, what happened?
<lyze> wb cage_raphel
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : its just asking for my password when i do alt cntrl f1
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : and when i enter my password it doesnt even accept it
<cage_raphel> lyze, : thank u mate
<lyze> cage_raphel: are you using the numpad keys? if yes press the "num" button again (ignore the lamp, its in a wrong state)
<cage_raphel> lyze, : i am not using the num pad.. i am on a lappy
<lyze> cage_raphel: my laptop has a numpad :þ
<ljmod> yoh
<lyze> hello ljmod
<cage_raphel> lyze, : good on u !
<ljmod> lyze do i need to register on freenode?
<EriC^> cage_raphel, did you press ctrl+alt+del btw later?
<cage_raphel> EriC^, : yes i did and it rebooted my lappy
<lyze> ljmod: if you want to access every chat then yes (some are registered users only) or if you want to keep the username then yes
<EriC^> cage_raphel, ok, pressing alt+f7 takes you back to the gui
<ljmod> lyze how do i register i forgot how to do it?
<EriC^> it'll continue as usual, even if you went to the tty
<lyze> ljmod: /msg nickserv register <password> <mail>
<lyze> then you get further instructions via mail
<EriC^> cage_raphel, maybe you can try pressing the wifi key on your laptop and check dmesg for any errors
<Nedal> Hi, I have a problem to install eclipse on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<EriC^> cage_raphel, press the key and turn it on again, then open a terminal and type dmesg
<lyze> !ask | Nedal
<ubottu> Nedal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nedal> lyze,  it says invalid configuration location : Locking is not possible in the directory "/usr/lib/eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.osg
<lyze> Nedal: did you install it via repo?
<Nedal>  lyze, I ve install it from the website
<ljmod> lyze thanks
<lyze> ljmod: no problem :)
<Nedal> lyze,  I ve tried via the software center but I have the same problem
<lyze> Nedal: use /home/<username>/eclipse or sth like that for installation. try this one out :)
<Nedal> lyze, I didn t get what you said .. I m new on linux
<lyze> Nedal: yeah no problem
<lyze> Nedal: when you download eclipse you should get a tar.gz file right?
<Nedal> lyze,  true
<lyze> Nedal: open it and then drag and drop the eclipse directory to your home directory
<Nedal> ok, i ll try that
<Naveen> #concrete
<Nedal> lyze, then what ?
<EriC^> Nedal, did you try restarting?
<Nedal> EriC^, I did .. but doesn t work !
<lyze> Nedal: then goto the extracted eclipse directory IN your home directory. right click on "eclipse" -> properties. then under "permissions" --> "allo wthis file to run as a program" <-- ceck this
<lyze> Nedal: then double click on "eclipse"
<ljmod>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ljmod xgpwlznydlwf
<lyze> ljmod: well thanks for the password Kappa
<ekarlso> ljmod: wrong place ? :p
<Pici> ljmod: Try without the space.
<Myrtti> lyze: it's not a password
<lyze> ljmod: " /msg" you typed it with a " " before the actual message (thats why a program should trim the message it automatically.
<Pici> (verify keys are not passwords)
<lyze> Pici: ah well
<lyze> Pici: oh thats something like a key you enter after you get the mail with the key?
<Pici> lyze: yep
<Nedal> lyze, there is ni such a thing : 'allow this file to run as a program' ; there is just access permissions !
<lyze> Nedal: well then lets try to just double click it :)
<ljmod> aw im registered now
<ljmod> thanks lyze
<lyze> ljmod: try to leave the server and join it again
<lantizia> could someone give me some tips on how to rebuild a bootable iso?  i've got to grips with mkisofs, geneltorito and such - just seem to be missing something as it's not working
<EriC^> lantizia, why not just use k3b
<Nedal> lyze, thank you .. it s working !
<lyze> Nedal: nice :)
<lantizia> EriC^, well I *did* want to just use isomaster but I've found it couldn't re-save it
<lantizia> never used k3b
<EriC^> lantizia, give it a shot
<lantizia> EriC^, the files seem to be compressed with mkzftree - does that make a difference?
<EriC^> no idea
<lantizia> EriC^, k3b doesn't seem to be capable of opening an iso for editing!
<EriC^> lantizia, odd
<Nedal> I have a problem with the cisco tutorials on the cisco exploration .. when I click on them, they don t open (if anyone knows what i m talking about)
<cfhowlett> Nedal, cisco has their own support channels ...
<Nedal> cfhowlett, could you lead me to it ?
<cfhowlett> Nedal, run this command here in irc: /msg alis list cisco
<cfhowlett> Nedal, #openstack-cisco would the be most legit link, I suspect
<Nedal> #openstack-cisco
<yacc2> Hi! My laptop (Acert V3-772) does not reboot anymore, and in failsafe mode I cannot even start "failsafe X". It worked fine with 14.04 now for some time now.
<yacc2> How can I start X11 reconfiguration from the recovery mode?
<HoloPed> how do I set ubunto to boot into terminal, without running desktop graphics ?
<eric__> what is the ubuntu freechat
<eric__> irc
<nomic> you want ubuntu server maybe holoped
<nomic> doesn't come with dsktop
<nomic> or one of them
<k1l> !text | HoloPed
<ubottu> HoloPed: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nomic> server versions don't have the desktop - just prompt
<k1l> eric__: can you rephrase?
<nomic> eric you can use chart clients xchat or pidgin
<nomic> !text | HoloPed
<ubottu> HoloPed: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<eric__> what is there to rephrase
<eric__> the channel where you can talk about anything
<eric__> not related to ubuntu
<k1l> !ot | eric__
<ubottu> eric__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eric__> off topic
<nomic> ubuntu-offtopic?
<eric__> thanks
<yacc> Any idea what updates in the last 3 months might have ruined my X11 setup?
<HoloPed> thanks nomic and ubottu , but I don't have grub on that system
<eric__> #ubuntu-offtopic
<HoloPed> is there another way ?
<k1l> HoloPed: what ubuntu is it then?
<yacc> (The laptop has been up for 3 months before I rebooted)
<HoloPed> k1l, its the latest v14 running on a MinnowBoardMax
<harminuriel> hello
<Nedal> cfhowlett, well ... it s not that helpful, there is no one answering  .. there s just one user who keeps talking with himself
<k1l> HoloPed: then see if your bootloader can give the text parameter to the kernel
<yacc> Okay, it's not X11 :)
<yacc> It's lightdm not showing anything.
<yacc> *sigh*
<nIRC> http://kukuruku.co/hub/diy/usb-killer
<baum> uhm by chance anyone could recommend me a downloader/converter for youtube-to-mp3? i checked out multiple tools so far - but none of them did realy work
<yeats> baum: not really the channel for that
<baum> a CLI based tool would work fine for me too
<k1l> nIRC: i dont think that suits into this support channel, we have #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about that
<k1l> !info youtube-dl
<baum> yeats: uhm, what would be the right one?
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<yeats> baum: there are legal problems with downloading from youtube and this channel doesn't support legally questionable things (though you might check out what k1l shared)
<nIRC> k1l:maybe you could lift my ban there?
<nIRC> im ready for mentall abuse
<baum> yeats: no worrys, i'm not from the US ;)
<baum> k1l: thanks
<baum> exactly what i was looking for
<k1l> nIRC: to talk about bans please join #ubuntu-ops and dont just spoil this channel here for offtopic
<yeats> baum: copyright law is international (but I'll leave the topic alone here)
<baum> yeats: not at all - points to swizzerland :)
<nIRC> yeats:you can record you tube using phone cam
<nIRC> and post it back to you tube
<nIRC> thtas were sbowden used to live
<yeats> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nIRC> yeats:you was the one discussing it
<yeats> nIRC: dude - read ubottu's post
<nIRC> was that a reminder to yourself?
<JethroTux> Is there a way to disable sse2 in chrome? I have an old Athlon Xp and newer chrome/chromium version browsers do not run on my PC. I have an old chrome version running right now, but the problem is that i need to install some plugins from chrome Web Store and I got the message "Your Chrome version is not supported by the Web Store." and I can't download anything. Any help is appreciated. Maybe there's a way to bypass Chrome Web Stor
<JethroTux> e?
<Daghdha> Hi i have an upgraded Ubuntu, several upgrades. Is there a wayto find out what the version was when i 1st installed it?
<k1l> Daghdha: look into the source.list if it names the cd-repo
<TheNumb> or check the filesystem creation date
<TheNumb> man tune2f
<TheNumb> man tune2fs
<rapitivo> Hi there. I would like to kill a thread/process which belongs to an banned IP and is already blocked on iptables. That is important to free apache connections without wait for the timeout. Is that possible?
<h00k> rapitivo: You could check netstat to find the IP,
<h00k> rapitivo: check out example 5: http://www.binarytides.com/linux-netstat-command-examples/
<Hannspree23> POOPCHEESE!
<Hannspree23> POOPCHEESE!
<Hannspree23> !ops | POOPIE
<ubottu> POOPIE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<applepi> Hi all..  I have 'allow-hotplug eth0' on a device I'm using, however eth0 is always "up" in ifconfig even if there is nothing plugged in, and if I plug it in it doesn't acquire an IP if it's not within the first few seconds of booting
<applepi> I thought allow-hotplug would make eth0 go up and down depending on link state.  Have I misunderstood?
<mun> with crontab -e @reboot, would it be run before any user is logged in?
<somsip> mun: they'd have to be really, really quick
<chindy> how can i enlarge my ubuntu partition? i booted with a livecd and want to add some space to my ubuntu partition but all i can do is shrink ... eventhough i have 10 gb of unallocated space
<somsip> !ifno gparted | chindy
<somsip> !info gparted | chindy
<ubottu> chindy: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<chindy> somsip, YEA IM using gparted but as i said i cannot make it bigger i can only make it smaller...
<somsip> chindy: you can't use the unallocated space and don't know what it relates to?
<edgimar> is there a way to specify applications to open a folder with in nautilus?  (i.e. not for opening a file, but for opening a folder)
<rapitivo> h00k: thanks a lot
<Ibm-irc> -97- Someone here can help me with Unity 3d ?
<h00k> chindy: Sounds like you need to make your primary partition larger, and then expand your logical partition in that
<catcher> What are my options to share my screen with a mac or windows user?
<dorfen> Skype, teamviewr, screencast, twitch!
<catcher> I don't need to give control, just display.
<dorfen> Whatever floats your boat!
<h00k> catcher: Chrome can do that too now
<CptRageToaster> webcam pointed at monitor!
<CptRageToaster> :P
<catcher> h00k, really?
<applepi> describing the screen over telegraph
<catcher> h00k, chromium or just chrome?
<dorfen> There is really not any issue here, do as you would on windows i guess!
<kfizz> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I have one drive from a two-drive RAID 1 array (part of a Buffalo NAS that died). In disk utility, there are four driives listed under multi-disk devices, ,and all say "Not running, partially assembled" -- been like this for at least 30 minutes. How long does it take to assemble a RAID 1 array with 1 of 2 disks?
<catcher> dorfen, lots of people use join.me, which has no linux client
<h00k> catcher: probably chromium too, I know it works on Chrome
<catcher> So I need other suggestions
<dorfen> catcher: You've had enough suggestions to make it work! :)
<catcher> dorfen, indeed. just not a matter of boat floating.
<dorfen> Yes! :) I personally stick with teamviewer or skype since almost everone knows theese tools! :)
<catcher> dorfen, thanks for the suggestions.
<applepi> Would it be correct to say that allow-hotplug just does not actually allow for up/down based on cable insertion / removal?  It appears to just come up with the network device is detected.
<yeats> applepi: I *believe* allow-hotplug only matters when the cable is plugged in (in that it allows eth0 (or whatever) to come up when it's plugged in)
<yeats> applepi: I don't think it knows or cares about what you do after that
<applepi> yeats: on my system what I'm observing is eth0 just comes up automatically on boot, and if I plug in the cable after, I have to ifdown/up to get an address and whatnot.
<yeats> applepi: then I don't know
<yeats> applepi: look into 'man interfaces'
<yeats> applepi: 'Lines beginning with "allow-" are used to identify interfaces that should be brought up automatically by various subsytems. This may be done using a command such as "ifup --allow=hotplug eth0 eth1", which will only bring up eth0 or eth1 if it is listed in an "allow-hotplug"'
<yeats> so you still need 'ifup'
<kfizz> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I have one drive from a two-drive RAID 1 array (part of a Buffalo NAS that died). In disk utility, there are four driives listed under multi-disk devices, ,and all say "Not running, partially assembled" -- been like this for at least 30 minutes. How long does it take to assemble a RAID 1 array with 1 of 2 disks?
<yacc> Any idea what might make Ubuntu 14.04 start and immediately after that stop lightdb?
<yacc> lightdm
<k1l> yacc: see the dmesg/syslog/xorg.log logs
<yacc> k1l: what I'm looking for?
<k1l> most common: manual driver install and a kernel update.
<k1l> yacc: an error :)
<yeats> kfizz: you might verify with 'ps' that the process is actually running - also look at the logs (starting with /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/syslog)
<yacc> k1l: nothing suspicious in /var/log/syslog
<kfizz> yeats, what prrocess am I looking for?
<k1l> yacc: what happens on "sudo lightdm start?
<Audaces> Has anyone has issues connecting through android and mtp? I can almost neever connect
<k1l> Audaces: what ubuntu exactly?
<Jack-Zhang> Hello guys I have some network problem in ubuntu 14.04 lts about isc-dhcp-client where should i go
<Audaces> Ubuntu 14.04
<Audaces> k1l^
<yeats> kfizz: maybe something along the lines of 'mdadm' or something with 'md' in the name (assuming this is linux RAID) - if it's not linux RAID, it may not be related to Ubuntu at all
<k1l> Audaces: what device? ubuntu 14.04 supports mtp and should work ootb
<hadrial_> malam all
<yacc> k1l: short flash, and hanging in text mode. But lightdm.log says something like got signal 2 from process 0
<yacc> k1l: which makes one wonder. I know about process 1 but 0????
<Audaces> A nexus 6 running 5.0.1, whenever I plug it in I get a different error, generally can't find..... some file and then cannot open bus 002 device 043
<k1l> yacc: please pastebin the logs so people in here can have a look
<Audaces> when I run lsusb in terminal I thinks its a nexus 4 for some reason as well
<Jack-Zhang> any suggest?
<Jack-Zhang> any suggestion?
<yacc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591192/
<Audaces> If I reboot and its plugged in it will work until disconnected again
<k1l> Audaces: try in terminal "sudo update-usbids"
<Audaces> Still nothing "Unable to open mtp device....."
<yacc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591207/ <= .xsession-errors
<Audaces> Every time I plug it in the device number goes up:p
<Audaces> its at 45 right now
<Audaces> usb002 device 045
<yacc> k1l: what logs do you need on top of that?
<Audaces> Sorry I'll have to come back later. Have to run
<Xanather> is it common for ubuntu to crash with proprietary GPU drivers?
<k1l> yacc: hmm, wonder  why its Got signal 2 from process 0
<k1l> Xanather: not common. but it can happen with some special setups. give all details and people can take alook at
<k1l> yacc: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<yacc> k1l: 14.04
<k1l> yacc: can you pastebin dmesg?
<k1l> what video card and driver? how was the driver installed?
<yacc> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591223/
<Xanather> ill see if it crashes again
<Xanather> if it does ill detail it
<yacc> k1l: no idea, it just "worked", well I think I did install bumblebee at some point.
<yacc> k1l: the only funny thing is that the laptop had an uptime of roughly 3 months.
<yacc> k1l: I've decided today to reboot.
<k1l> yacc: well, could be some video driver issue then. with a new kernel maybe. can you whos the xorg .log?
<Xanather> are .deb installers supported on ubuntu or should i just get the generic one?
<k1l> Xanather: try the original ubuntu ones first
<Xanather> there is none which is the problem
<yacc> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591245/
<Xanather> looks like the deb should be fine
<TheNumb> Xanather: amd, huh?
<k1l> yacc: well ok. i think that is definitely a video driver issue.
<k1l> Xanather: what? what video card you got?
<yeats> yacc: this may be relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1310023 - dunno if that's your same card
<Xanather> TheNumb, nah NVIDIA
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310023 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Trusty) "14.04: Nvidia Prime is unable to switch to the Nvidia card" [High,Fix released]
<Xanather> im not 100% sure it was the graphics drivers to be honest
<TheNumb> Xanather: I don't think nvidia provides debs.
<yacc> k1l: (and bumblebee is ancient stuff, I basically did not do anything beyond working the last 3 months)
<Xanather> i only assumed it because thats the only thing i changed from a default bare-bones setup
<k1l> Xanather: of course there are nvidia drivers in the repos. if you load drivers from other webpages dont blame ubuntu if it crashes
<k1l> yacc: yes, bumblebee is deprecated. nvidia-prime is the official support now.
<Xanather> sorry when i asked about .deb i was talking about some other program
<Xanather> i got nvidia drivers from "Additional Drivers" window
<k1l> yacc: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<Xanather> does the linux kernel handle crashes better than windows? lol\
<yacc> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591261/
<Xanather> i just feel like it does
<k1l> yacc: ah ok. now please "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<yacc> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591268/
<yacc> k1l: any idea?
<k1l> yacc: ok. i would suggest to "ppa-purge"  the bumblebee ppa to remove that ppa and the packages that was installed with it. than make sure there is the whole nvidia-331 with nvidia-prime installed
<k1l> sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/stable
<k1l> (maybe you need to install ppa-purge first)
<yacc> k1l: already done
<yacc> hmm
<k1l> yacc: ok. then sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<yacc> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591296/
<yacc> k1l: anyway the apt-get is pulling nvidia-331 from Ubuntu updates.
<yacc> nvidia-prime ist coming from trusty proper.
<k1l> see "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" again if the bumblebee-nvidia is gone now
<yacc> nope, it was still there, I apt-get remove --purge it manually.
<k1l> yep
<yacc> Ok, will reinstall nvidia-331 + nvidia-prime.
<ntsp> Is there a way to disable the crash reporter? I am a developer and its picking up some of the crashes of my in-dev apps(kinda annoying0
<ntsp> )
<yacc> k1l: so what's next, reboot?
<k1l> ntsp: see /etc/default/apport
<k1l> yacc: if there was no error while it build the modules: yes
<ntsp> k1l aha thanks
<yacc> k1l: upstart is still starting lightdm and immediatly stopping it. As before when I run service lightdm start it starts up.
<k1l> hmm
<yacc> k1l: it's very curious, it starts services, and then it starts to stop some of them, but not all.
<yacc> k1l: so it's not as is something would run shutdown now => then I'd expect all services being terminated.
<yacc> Hmmm, image pastebin app for Android, any suggestions?
<ntsp> yacc imgur?
<HoloPed> How so I set a python script to run on startup ? (Booting into text mode)
<sudormrf> HoloPed, I would use a cron job for that
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i've installed mate on a standard ubuntu, using the provided packages.. unity seems mostly fine , but notifications are not in the unity style anymore, using some gtk box notification thingy that's quite ugly. :(
<NET||abuse> Anyone know how to iget unity to stick to it's own notifications settings?
<yacc> Does upstart log somewhere it's execution, e.g. perhaps why it decides to start/stop a service?
<k1l> yacc: well, did you change anything there?
<yacc> Nope, although it has been 3 months since the last reboot, ...
<yacc> so I might have forgotten some crime done by myself, ...
<k1l> yacc: see /var/log/upstart
<yacc> k1l: is a directory in my case
<yacc> k1l: with many files, probably one per service or so, but no overall upstart log file?
<k1l> yep
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> how do i delete history in ubuntu software center?
<yacc> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591424/
<yacc> Starting nvidia prime  power saving mode => fail
<k1l> yacc: sorry, dont know. need to be afk a bit now.
<lyze> Hello i have some troubles installing a printer (epson xp-402) https://screencloud.net/v/aFk7
<ablest1980> how do i delete installation history in ubuntu software center?
<lotuspsychje> lyze: some epsons need specific driver to work
<lyze> lotuspsych i have installed them
<outofnowhere> neet help to install a usb wireless adapter on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lyze: not sure then mate :p
<outofnowhere> any sign of life on the other side?
<outofnowhere> lol, lotuspsychje
<outofnowhere> linksys usb100
<pavlos> outofnowhere, plug in the usb wifi, find the driver id using lsusb and then we can search the net
<pavlos> outofnowhere, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907809
<ohhyunil> hi
<yeanso0on>  hallo
<Xanather> so um
<Xanather> it just freezed again
<Xanather> but only the monitors frozen
<Xanather> OS still working
<Xanather> its strange, i am connected through VNC
<outofnowhere>  after doing lsusb, I get the following message about the usb adapter :http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591511/
<JuneBerry>  Good afternoon room, I'm a lonesome gal who needs help
<outofnowhere> pavloses, after doing lsusb, I get the following message about the usb adapter :http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591511/
<JuneBerry> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 using a USB drive yesterday on my laptop.
<yeanso0on> June what is u r problem ?
<JuneBerry> My laptop's BIOS is quite old, and is unable to boot from USB, so I used PLoP Boot Manager for windows, which I had at the time
<JuneBerry> Now however, I have ubuntu installed, I don't know how to reinstall ubuntu from USB using my BIOS
<JuneBerry> The only thing I found was "Smart BootManager" http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<JuneBerry> but when I open it, Firefox doesnt find an application to open it, I'm afraid of terminals so I'm here :-)
<yeanso0on> June "http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/"
<JuneBerry> Thanks but I got a 404 from the link
<yeanso0on> Just go to www.howtogeek.com
<JuneBerry> I really would just like to know how I install Smart BootManager
<JuneBerry> ok
<momomo> where should a script be added in order to get started at boot time ?
<momomo> I have added it to /etc/init.d/filename but it doesn't appear to start
<yeanso0on> Momo what system --v do u have are install ?
<thaha> halo
<thaha> ecently installed Kubuntu 14.04. I am only gets maximum resolution of 1024x768. Required resolution 1360x768. How to get the same ? Please help me
<thaha> ecently installed Kubuntu 14.04. I am only gets maximum resolution of 1024x768. Required resolution 1360x768. How to get the same ? Please help me
<thaha> ecently installed Kubuntu 14.04. I am only gets maximum resolution of 1024x768. Required resolution 1360x768. How to get the same ? Please help me
<compdoc> thaha, what did you say?
<thaha> compdoc, can't st resolution to 1360x768 ? :'(
<thaha> pc
<momomo> yeanso0on, ubuntu 14.10 ?
<JuneBerry> Is there a way to re-install ubuntu from an .iso without using a USB /CD? I found this http://bit.ly/1HSxLYG but still don't understand
<ntsp> JuneBerry why wouldn't you use a USB?
<thaha> installed Kubuntu 14.04. I am only gets maximum resolution of 1024x768. Required resolution 1360x768. How to get the same ? Please help me
<outofnowhere> june, as far as I know, you can network install ubuntu
<JuneBerry> Mordacai, because unfortunatly my laptop owns an old BIOS which is unable to boot from USB
<outofnowhere> direclty from uyntu server
<thaha> plz help in intel GPU driver
<thaha> i can't set resoltions
<outofnowhere> ubuntu server
<JuneBerry> I also thought of "Smart BootManager" http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<JuneBerry> But don't know how to install it
<ntsp> JuneBerry netboot? possibly?
<Mordacai> ummmmm ok JuneBerry ?
<ntsp> but a bit of a headache to setup
<thaha> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<JuneBerry> @ntsp, It's an HP 610
<brym> ey guys. looking for some general advice for a home network project.
<brym> i have 4 diskless motherboards and a nas. i want to use them as compute nodes. should i be using openstack or maas to manage things?
<thaha> :-o
<thaha> intel graphics ddriver installation help
<thaha> intel graphics ddriver installation help
<outofnowhere> junu, hook up a network cable to your router and network install direcly from ubuntu server
<i2> hello. I need some help. When grub appears with its menu, I select windows8, and then this unreadable screen appears http://i61.tinypic.com/1492iqx.jpg instead of blue windows logo with spinning circle. How to get rid of this problem?
<outofnowhere> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<thaha> no one here for help me to set resolution :'(
<JuneBerry> Thank you thaha for the link, (i hope it was for me) Idk if I can re-install ubuntu on my laptop using Network installer version over an Open WiFi hotspot, right?
<treelzebub> brym: you can set up OpenStack with maas. here's a good article: http://marcoceppi.com/2014/06/deploying-openstack-with-just-two-machines/
<thaha> JuneBerry, Yes
<outofnowhere> June, that is why I asked you to hook up a cat 5 cable to your router
<outofnowhere> cat 5 cable costs $2
<outofnowhere> so that your laptop is already connected to the net
<ntsp> !resolution | thaha
<ubottu> thaha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JuneBerry> Ok I found my version of Ubuntu (i386) I clicked the link: http://bit.ly/1Eb5d9d
<JuneBerry> @thaha, What's the next step?
<thaha> tried xrandr .xprofile
<thaha> from above linkk :'(
<thaha> JuneBerry, donnow,, ask to our experts team... have any idea in intel graphics in ubuntu ?
<outofnowhere> june, burn the iso image to a CD
<outofnowhere> it should be inside the zipped file named boot.iso
<outofnowhere> make a bootable cd
<outofnowhere> then boot from cd
<yeanso0on> June u still have problem what system do u have ore pc ?
<JuneBerry> @outofnowhere, I own the .iso to ubuntu AND have ubuntu installed as a bootable USB, but my BIOS doesnt allow the laptop to boot from USB/CD
<yeanso0on> Grub2 config ...
<JuneBerry> Thats why someone suggested Network installing ubuntu
<JuneBerry> @yeansooon, I have an HP 6120 laptop
<Xanather> fuck me
<Xanather> nvidia linux drivers really are shit
<JuneBerry> I'm currently running Ubuntu but want to reintall on laptop
<Xanather> and i meaan SHIET
<OerHeks> !language | Xanather
<ubottu> Xanather: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<thaha> Xananther, intel driver
<lyze> nah they are good
<outofnowhere> june, can you update the bios?
<Xanather> lyze, vsync doesnt work out of the box, nvidia X server settings keeps crashing too
<Xanather> having problem creating OpenGL contexts
<thaha> Xanather, how to set resolution to 1360x768
<Xanather> thaha, use the intel driver?
<lyze> well i dont need vsync and the settings dont crash
<thaha> Xanather, yes
<JuneBerry> outofnowhere, I don't know that sounds tricky
<Xanather> thaha, System Settings -> Screen Display
<Xanather> is it safe to revert back to default display driver?
<Xanather> will my GPU even be touched with that driver?
<thaha> shows top of 1024x768 only
<thaha> using kubuntu
<Xanather> thaha, check Additonal drivers and see if other display devices exist
<yeanso0on> http://www.instructables.com/id/Boot-from-usb-on-an-old-pc-without-modding-the-BIO/
<Xanather> im a linux newbie so not sure
<thaha> no additional drivers
<lyze> yeah its bad to revert to default drivers
<lyze> *its save
<lyze> not bad sorry
<Xanather> okay will try
<Xanather> will it make use of the GPU at all?
<thaha> ok
<thaha> ys
<thaha> installed intel graphics installer
<thaha> nothing happend
<thaha> reaming as same
<outofnowhere> june, go to hp support page
<outofnowhere> download the new bios
<outofnowhere> and install it
<outofnowhere> see if the new bios find your usb and cd
<outofnowhere> bios updated is comparatively easier
<Xanather> its not chaanging back
<Xanather> and i just got a Program Error window
<lyze> restart
<JuneBerry> outofnowhere, sounds easy enough but I'm running Ubuntu right now. Will it install the update even on a linux os
<yeanso0on> http://www.instructables.com/id/Boot-from-usb-on-an-old-pc-without-modding-the-BIO/
<thaha> :-/
<JuneBerry> I'm on HP's page for support of my laptop: http://bit.ly/19gToXt
<JuneBerry> Can't find BIOS update
<Xanather> I have VSYNC!
<Xanather> ITS AMAZE
<lyze> ^^
<thaha> :'(
<thaha> dey makkale valla pazhavum nadakkumo ?]
<Xanather> yeah nvidia drivers ew
<thaha> etra neramyi supoort thorum oodi nadakkuwaaa
<Xanather> creating an openGL context works too!
<thaha> xanather
<thaha> how ?
<Xanather> i thought nvidia was known for their good drivers
<Xanather> i suppose that excludes linux
<thaha> plz leave from nvidea'
<bowlesa> Can I rebind Capslock to media play/pause?
<yeanso0on> Look after flashing bios .. ...June
<Xanather> thaha, sorry but your not making much sense
<thaha> WAS!!!!!!!!
<thaha> :'(
<thaha> :'(
<lyze> nvidia makes good drivers for linux to
<thaha> :'(
<thaha> :'(
<lyze> ya have crappy hw
<thaha> ok
<yeats> !english | thaha
<ubottu> thaha: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<thaha> i am using gigabyte board with intel HD display
<l33t> lol
<outofnowhere> yea, there put your computer model and search for bios update
<outofnowhere> bios update for your computer model
<outofnowhere> search
<yeanso0on> Thaha what is the name of you motherboard ?
<thaha> yeanso0on, how to check in konsole??
<yeanso0on> Google it ..;-)
<yeanso0on> For that command thaha
<thaha> lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 8cb1 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation
<thaha> motherboard Z97M-D3H
<bowlesa> How can I rebind Capslock to media play/pause?
<yeanso0on> thaha Google command line like hardware info Commans so on .
<nicomachus> bowlesa: system settings -> mouse and keyboard -> shortcuts
<treelzebub> bowlesa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<bowlesa> nicmachus That tool won't accept capslock as a new bind
<bowlesa> nicomachus *
<nicomachus> what? really? weird
<ph88> i try to follow this guide to put ubuntu on a SD card from ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick   but i only see a program for windows on that page..what to do?
<yeanso0on> Ph88 google command "Dd "
<yeanso0on> Command "man dd"
<thaha> no one here for support me ?
<outofnowhere> June, the bios updates are meant for windows because you bought a windows computer from them
<outofnowhere> if you had bought linux from them, there would have been a linux bios update
<outofnowhere> you can ask them
<yeanso0on> Thaha I can support you .. Just ask
<nicomachus> !patience | thaha
<ubottu> thaha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<treelzebub> bowlesa: check this out; this dude bound capslock to run a script!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885888
<Elimin8er> Could anyone explain/tell me what I could be missing/doing wrong when I crosscompile and get this error: Headers not exportable for the arm architecture ?? no luck with searching on google.. and all I get get out of it, is something with the kernel headers for that arch?
<thaha> nicomahus
<thaha> yeanso0on how :
<brym> ey guys. looking for some general advice for a home network project.
<brym> i have 4 diskless motherboards and a nas. i want to use them as compute nodes. should i be using openstack or maas to manage things?
<yeanso0on> Just private me ... Maybe I can help ..
<yeanso0on> Thaha
<treelzebub> bowlsea: so it looks like that first line under bin/bash in that script is what hooks into the capslock key
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<thaha> :'(
<outofnowhere> june, I found a bios update for ubuntu for hp computers and other brands, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<thaha> ubottu, can you help me
<ubottu> thaha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<outofnowhere> try to update your bios following that instruction
<thaha> ubottu why you a bot ?
<ubottu> thaha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> brym: ##networking
<thaha> ubottu, i w
<brym> thanks daftykins
<M4nN3Rrz> I have this weird problem with 14.04 LTS that I upgraded to the Utopic HWE, no sound in Firefox (ie flash videos) or Wine applications. It was working without issue previously. I have tried to purge and re-install pulseaudio, alsa-base, no luck. Anything else I can try?
<M4nN3Rrz> VLC and such application does work fine and can play sound
<outofnowhere> I love vlc
<BluesKaj_> M4nN3Rrz, install flashplugin-installer
<M4nN3Rrz> BluesKaj_, Ok, trying "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer --reinstall"
<ser_berry> how can I allow ssh on a non-standard port with ufw?
<donofrio_> question anyone here running ubuntu w/xfce and xbmc?  I seem to have lost my ablity to stretch the window to include both displays worked when I was not running xfce (just any this wm cause it's so speedy)
<M4nN3Rrz> BluesKaj_, No difference =/
<daftykins> ser_berry: hey you look familiar! have you already reconfigured sshd?
<llutz> ser_berry: sudo ufw allow <portno>
<ser_berry> daftykins: yeah, hi :)
<ser_berry> llutz: that will allow ssh on the port I specify?
<BluesKaj_> M4nN3Rrz, install ubuntu-restricted-extras, perhaps?
<llutz> ser_berry: yes
<ser_berry> ty
<daftykins> ser_berry: if you'd been test connecting you may wanna confirm the daemon has adjusted to the port already with 'netstat -tuln'
<ser_berry> will take a look
<daftykins> just to be sure it definitely is a firewall issue
<ser_berry> cool it worked :)
<ser_berry> that was easy
<llutz> ser_berry: for the next time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ser_berry> yeah I'm reading that one - it just wasn't clear from the example I guess. probably should have read more thoroughly
<ser_berry> I expected there was some extra argument to "ufw allow ssh"
<llutz> ser_berry: ufw allow ssh       just looks at /etc/services for the ssh-port (22) and uses this default. so you need to  use a real portno, not the protocol if you run something on non-default port
<ser_berry> yeah I never run ssh on 22
<ser_berry> that makes sense
<llutz> ser_berry: keep logs clean, won't stop any "hackers"
<M4nN3Rrz> BluesKaj_, No difference there either, dont think it's a package problem but rather some configuration related to the audio stuff perhaps
<donofrio_> anyone here use xfce and xbmc?
<ser_berry> llutz: heh indeed. that's why I'm learning about ufw :) any other recommendations?
<donofrio_> and multy monitors
<llutz> ser_berry: just the common things: use keys, no passwords etc.pp
<herrkin> hello
<ser_berry> llutz: I've got non-standard ssh port, ssh keys only, no root login, restricted users and ufw. anything else?
<llutz> ser_berry: sounds fine to me
<ser_berry> cool ty :)
<daftykins> ser_berry: sounds good, never hurts to keep an eye on your access.log still of course
<donofrio_> http://tinyurl.com/standingathomeoffice2015 - notice how left two monitors running unity stock allows stretch but xfce has "resize" *greyed out*
<herrkin> hello community I have a problem with ssh, I was using it without any problem but now when I try to ssh to the server it says 'fail to add entry for user xxxx'
<ser_berry> daftykins: access.log as in httpd? or what
<herrkin> I dont know whats going on
<llutz> ser_berry: /var/log/access.log
<daftykins> ser_berry: oh i might mean auth.log, brainfail. /var/log/ for logins
<llutz> ser_berry: /var/log/auth.log   sry
<ser_berry> ah I se
<daftykins> llutz: ^5
<ser_berry> e
<daftykins> ser_berry: often even on a non-standard port you can spot port-scanners trying logins
<BluesKaj_> M4nN3Rrz, well just making sure you have everything required , now to the settings ..check alsamixer and pavucontrol if you have it, but your symptoms still sound to me like a flash audio issue.
<ser_berry> daftykins: I hardly even see logins but I guess I don't watch it often
<momomo> How can I put a cap on a java program and the number of cpus a java program is using on ubunut ?
<ocx>  hello all, so i have windows and linuxmint installed on my machine, all work fine with grub, now i would like to format windows , issue is once done thegrub will disappear and i will only be able to boot into windows, how can i recover that? thank you
<daftykins> ocx: mint isn't supported here
<M4nN3Rrz> BluesKaj_, Checked alsamixer, nothing of the output stuff seems muted (http://i.imgur.com/gGR4EOm.png), gonna check out the pavucontrol thingie.. I don't think it's caused by flash, tried a few HTML5 videos and had the same issue
<treelzebub> momomo: https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-limit-cpu-usage-with-cpulimit-on-ubuntu-linux
<daftykins> !grub | ocx however follow the link here
<ubottu> ocx however follow the link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<momomo> treelzebub, thanks, i'll look into that
<treelzebub> momomo: np. make sure you're only limiting the app itself, and not the jvm ;)
<sambuco> hi guys, is it possible using a ubuntu VM (virtualbox) to use directly the wlan0 interface like the host ?
<sambuco> host = windows , guest = ubuntu
<lyze> sambuco: set it to bridged mode
<outofnowhere> ok, I am trying to install ubuntu from a live cd, the installations starts and it gets stuck
<rypervenche> sambuco: It is, you'll need bridged.
<bekks> sambuco: No. But - given your wlan0 driver supports bridging - you can use bridged mode.
<sambuco> in bridge mode I can use all the iwtools ?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Virtualbox will see a wired interface always.
<outofnowhere> the installation starts and it gets stuck
<sambuco> I need to use the iwtools for a script I made..
<rypervenche> sambuco: What does your script do?
<bekks> sambuco: Then you would have to pass through your wlan device, which is supported on Linux 64bit hosts only.
<outofnowhere> by the way, my linksys usb 100 is working :)
<daftykins> sambuco: not gonna happen
<ABCDE> ciao
<ABCDE> !list
<ubottu> ABCDE: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<treelzebub> :O
<outofnowhere> I am using a ubuntu live cd
<sambuco> what if I use a bridge interface br0 and then I map to a new interface called wlan0 ?
<outofnowhere> the installation starts and then it gets stuck
<outofnowhere> anybody know how to solve this
<sambuco> !anybody
<goodie> Hi guys, I need your advice: what is the best open-source program on Debian/Ubuntu for creating videotextures? (flames, explosions etc.)
<pbx> using my ubuntu machine, anybody know a way to make a virtualbox VM from the rescue USB key i have for my macbook air?
<daftykins> sambuco: no, you don't understand... such tools need *direct* access to a real interface
<sambuco> outofnowhere, explain which error which phase add more details :)
<sambuco> daftykins, and with a bridge there's no way to get the phy NIC?
<daftykins> sambuco: bridging with a virtualisation program isn't the same as a 'bridge interface' inside Linux
<outofnowhere> sambuco, ok hold up
<sambuco> and in virtualbox or other hypervisor there is no way to create a virtual wireless NIC ?
<rypervenche> sambuco: What does your script do?
<outofnowhere> sambuco, when the cd starts, I hit escape, and it says "boot:"
<outofnowhere> I don;t know what to do next
<sambuco> outofnowhere, please specify ubuntu version, if cd or usb
<sambuco> rypervenche, the script set the IF wlan0 to monitor mode and then sniff some pkg
<ocx> daftykins: my lasptop says it is hybrid ueif and bios what does it mean? can i recover grub if thaT?
<octavian> Can somebody tell me the irssi support channel
<octavian> ?
<ser_berry> just enabled firewall on this machine without logging into the console. I guess you could say I walk on the wild side
<ser_berry> octavian: #irssi
<daftykins> ocx: which OS are you in now? you're still technically asking for Mint and dualboot help in the wrong channel, but i'll be nice this once
<ocx> thanks
<ocx> i am using linuxmint13 and win7
<lng> Hi! I have installed jquery via composer and lib is in ./vendor/components/jquery. How do I install it to web dir?
<daftykins> ocx: yes but which are you in *right now* ? :)
<ocx> now i am on windows daftykins
<daftykins> ocx: ok can you run diskmgmt.msc and upload a screenshot of it to imgur.com ?
<ocx> it has broken windows drivers so want to reinstall it
<ocx> daftykins: http://imgur.com/KzUzPhn
<rypervenche> sambuco: You can only do what you want with a USB wireless card.
<daftykins> ocx: oh ok, so you've got Windows installed afterwards. nope, as long as you install 7 in legacy mode, you can boot a live Mint or ubuntu session from a flash drive or DVD afterwards then follow the aforementioned guide on reinstalling GRUB
<outofnowhere> sambuco, I don't know how to figure out which version is it
<ocx> daftykins: what do you mean by legacy mode?
<daftykins> ocx: non efi boot
<sambuco> outofnowhere, so you are installing ubuntu, but you don't know which ubuntu?
<ocx> replace the existing windows partition you mean?
<outofnowhere> I am looking for an iso image from which I can burn a cd, which would be supported with my 1.5 mp ram pc
<ocx> daftykins: i still dont understand if i am booting in eifi or bios
<outofnowhere> mb**
<outofnowhere> 1.5 mb ram
<eliso00on> Ocx https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legacy_mode
<outofnowhere> sambuco, I burned it and I deleted the iso image, from my destop
<outofnowhere> now I don't remember the version of the iso image
<outofnowhere> but when the cd starts is says ISO LINUX 4.04
<outofnowhere> it**
<outofnowhere> but ubuntu verson of the iso image I downloaded was higher than 12
<outofnowhere> that much I remember
<suman> hey there...frends
<xSolidState> do drives show in the file manager and mount to /media/username/drivename on default ubuntu (unity)?
<ocx> daftykins: do i need to backup my data first?
<momomo> where do I add a script to be executed on startup ? ( to start the postgres database ) ?
<daftykins> ocx: always
<ocx> so i have linux on SDA and Windows on SDB?
<rypervenche> momomo: If you installed postgres from the default repositories, it will already be set to start on boot.
<amadeo> buen dia a todos
<daftykins> ocx: no, your C: is on sda there as a 60GB partition
<eliso00on> Ocx command line lsblk will answer u q
<daftykins> eliso00on: not very helpful given ocx is in Windows :P
<ocx> lsblk on linux but i am on windows
<eliso00on> Lol
<i2> hello. I need some help. When grub appears with its menu, I select windows8, and then this unreadable screen appears http://i61.tinypic.com/1492iqx.jpg instead of blue windows logo with spinning circle. How to get rid of this problem?
<momomo> rypervenche, i haven't
<eliso00on> What are u doing on windows machine hate windows ...
<michaelaguiar> Can someone give me a hand with chroot?
<michaelaguiar> I followed the instructions here: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/
<michaelaguiar> but when I try to SFTP into my server, it keeps telling me the username and pass is rejected
<ocx> i hate windows more than you do trust me
<xSolidState> How can I mount a ntfs partition with execute permissions (or different perms in general) while retaining the default UI behaviour?(i.e. show up on desktop/FM and mount-on-access?
<rypervenche> momomo: Then it will depend on the package that you got. We can't really help a whole lot with that. If it installed an init script, then you can set it to start it on boot.
<momomo> rypervenche, i have the script .. i have copied it over to /etc/init.d/postregsql .. but it appears as if it is not executed
<momomo> do I need to used insserv .. if so how ?
<rypervenche> momomo: What version of Ubuntu?
<michaelaguiar> Anyone?
<momomo> 14.04/14.10
<momomo> i have both version on two differnt servers
<momomo> This post here does something with ln: http://askubuntu.com/a/367059/355141
<rypervenche> momomo: With 14.04, I believe you will use update-rc.d enable to enable it.
<momomo> but that command does not do anything wit hthe script in question
<ioria> michaelaguiar, maybe that  command  it's not allowed  by the jailed  user
<momomo> sudo update-rc.d /path/to/script defaults ?
<michaelaguiar> ioria: FTP?
<michaelaguiar> ioria: could it be a setting in my sshd_config that is disallowing login?
<rypervenche> momomo: I would have to read the man page. I don't remember offhand.
<ioria> michaelaguiar, i think it depends on  /var/jail  files
<michaelaguiar> ioria: so I just tried using SFTP after commenting out my Match Group sftp…. lines, and I got it, although not jailed
<momomo> I get this messsage: insserv: warning: script 'postgresql' missing LSB tags and overrides
<momomo>  when I run sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/postgresql defaults .. it also complained on another script deenyhosts
<michaelaguiar> ioria: and I dont have a /var/jail directory
<ioria> michaelaguiar, let me see theguide you  used  ...
<michaelaguiar> ioria: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/
<momomo> it seesms to have started now thanks
<ioria> michaelaguiar, it's  for mandriva...
<michaelaguiar> ioria: I didn’t do the shell access step that says madriva
<michaelaguiar> ioria: I don’t want shell access for this user, just them jailed to their site directory without installing third party software preferably
<michaelaguiar> ioria: do you know of an easy way to do this?
<ioria> michaelaguiar, check the end  of this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes
<michaelaguiar> ioria: ok ill check, thanks!
<michaelaguiar> ioria: Hmm still didn’t work.  I think it might be my directory structure
<xSolidState> how do i remove my swap partition and merge its space with the ext4 / filesystem, in a way that does, preferrably, not brick easily?
<michaelaguiar> ioria: so I don’t want to use /home/user, I want to use something like /home/forge/sitename.com/public
<xSolidState> I assume i could just swapoff and gparted from a live cd, but i read that this has the potential to break my / fs?
<Pici>  /29
<rypervenche> xSolidState: it will depend on what your partition table looks like. Can you provide us the "fdisk -l /dev/sdX" or "gdisk -l /dev/sdX" output of your disk?
<daftykins> xSolidState: you should backup regardless
<llutz> xSolidState: any modification of your partition layout has the potential to break things
<ioria> michaelaguiar, did you  add a system  group ?
<michaelaguiar> ioria: I added the group “sftp”, which that user is assigned to, and then I have Match Group sftp.. in my ssh config
<xSolidState> http://pastebin.com/aqjB6bHu this is my gdisk -l output for my drive. I want to remove and merge the swap space
<outofnowhere> k, I am trying to install ubuntu 11.10 from a live cd
<daftykins> that is a very unwise move.
<daftykins> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<treelzebub> yeah, do what now?
<outofnowhere> when the computer boots it runs bunch of codes and gets stucks
<daftykins> 2 years dead.
<outofnowhere> anybody know how to solve this?
<daftykins> md5 your ISO download then remake the flash drive / DVD burning at the slowest speed, with verification
<TheCowboy`> The most recent update for 12.04 results in the alt-tab menu taking at least a second to pop-up. Is there any reason why this would be the case?
<eliso00on> Ubotto use ubu 14.14.2
<treelzebub> burn the cd, then *burn* the cd  :P
<ioria> michaelaguiar, weel, i think you should create appropriate directory  for the user
<daftykins> eliso00on: ubottu is the channel bot, who spoke because i typed !<factoid>
<eliso00on> Ok
<eliso00on> Lol
<eliso00on> U damn boot ..lol
<outofnowhere> anybody knows how to solve this installation issue
<michaelaguiar> ioria: so it has to be /home/user for this to work?
<outofnowhere> what do I type when I get the prompt "boot:"?
<daftykins> outofnowhere: your disc is badly made, i already said what to do
<superkuh> So, the 2nd to last kernel update on my 10.04 machine broke everything. Going back to previous kernels fixes it. Should I even bother trying to debug and submit information about this? Or will I just be told, "10.04 is out of support".
<ioria> cd /home/username      mkdir public_html   chown username:sftp  *
<daftykins> outofnowhere:  daftykins> md5 your ISO download then remake the flash drive / DVD burning at the slowest speed, with verification
<ioria> michaelaguiar,  cd /home/username      mkdir public_html   chown username:sftp  *
<daftykins> superkuh: hi sir, given server 10.04 dies at last end of April i'd think it fruitless
<michaelaguiar> ioria: ok thanks
<superkuh> Right-o. I'll just stick with the old kernel for now and start setting up things to do it by myself from now on.
<outofnowhere> dafty, if the support ends, does that mean you can't install it? I thought it only meant you don't get the software support but can still install it
<outofnowhere> am I wrong?
<daftykins> outofnowhere: it's an EOL release that is unwise to use on the internet, so if you're booting it to test - that's fine, but if you're going to try and use it - i would say HELL NO! :)
<outofnowhere> dafty, I am just trying to test
<daftykins> outofnowhere: ok well no point going as far as installing, just booting as 'try' would be fine - keep it disconnected from the internet too
<outofnowhere> k
<outofnowhere> I am a the "boot:" prompt
<outofnowhere> at*
<Kamphuijs> Hello, I am new here, can someone help me with some Ubuntu 14.10 Server issues regarding the installation of transmission?
<outofnowhere> anybody knows what to do from here
<eliso00on> shred -z -u my_secret_file Delete the file for good.. Good to now ppl
<daftykins> outofnowhere: your disc has issues, if you're seeing that.
<outofnowhere> hard disk?
<daftykins> outofnowhere: installation disc, so CD or whatever
<outofnowhere> ok
<eliso00on> Know..lol
<Kamphuijs> Is this the right channel to ask for Help regarding Ubuntu server issues? Is there a way I can chat with someone?
<daftykins> outofnowhere: so please follow my above advice :) redownload a supported edition, md5 it to check it isn't corrupt... then put on a flash drive / burn to DVD slowly and with verification
<daftykins> Kamphuijs: just ask, with details, on one line
<sambuco> Kamphuijs, just shot your problem
<sambuco> :)
<outofnowhere> k
<outofnowhere> dafty, I have only 1.5 mb ram, which is the latest version of ubuntu should I download
<daftykins> 1.5GB i hope :>
<Kamphuijs> Ok thank you. My transmission-daemon seems to be locked/corrupt/broken. When i type: sudo apt-get-upgrade I get errors regarding the transmission-daemon. I think this is the most important line from the error list: invoke-rc.d: initscript transmission-daemon, action "start" failed.
<daftykins> outofnowhere: 14.04.1
<Xanather> <outofnowhere> lol
<outofnowhere> that would work with 1.5 mb ram?
<Xanather> tots m8
<daftykins> you do not have 1.5 megabytes of RAM, trust me.
<outofnowhere> k
<Xanather> maybe hes from the 1990's
<outofnowhere> where do I check if the disk is corrupted or not
<Kamphuijs> Also: when I type: sudo service transmission-daemon stop i get the following error: + sudo service transmission-daemon stop
<Kamphuijs> stop: Unknown instance:
<outofnowhere> no, my pc is old
<outofnowhere> I know I have 1.5 mb ram
<outofnowhere> my pc is ancient
<outofnowhere> that is why I am installing the linux
<ioria> outofnowhere, try colibri
<outofnowhere> I put the ram myself, added 1mb
<outofnowhere> then it became 1.5
<outofnowhere> it was when windows xp was first released, that is when I bought that pc
<outofnowhere> now I am trying to use it as linux
<herrkin> hello, I have a problem with ssh, I have a server which I have been able to ssh in for months but the last few days I cant do it, when i try to ssh in it says 'failed to add entry' can anybody tell me how to solve it_
<herrkin> ???
<daftykins> outofnowhere: no, you 100% do not have 1.5 megabytes :)
<daftykins> *gigabytes*
<outofnowhere> dafty, how you know?
<daftykins> because that's not possible
<outofnowhere> you mean not exact bytes/
<outofnowhere> ?
<budg> having a hard time finding a new laptop to run ubuntu, any suggestions?
<outofnowhere> I am 2 256 ram before
<daftykins> outofnowhere: no i'm saying you have a lot more RAM than a floppy disk can hold
<outofnowhere> then I added 1 mb, 1024 bytes
<outofnowhere> so add the numbers
<Xanather> LOL
<Xanather> i think hes trolling
<daftykins> me too
<vexn> budg have you tried newegg.com or amazon.com?
<budg> yeah, with limited success
<budg> also, what do people use to work with excel and word docs, the libreoffice stuff isn't good enough
<designergirl1994> hi all, what is the easiest way to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 without breaking anything? i am new to this
<daftykins> designergirl1994: no guarantees when it comes to that, make sure you backup
<Xanather> budg, yeah that can be annoying
<Xanather> some docs might not show/edit correctly
<budg> is there a solution?
<Xanather> i think it has more to do with the microsoft office suite creating files that don't confine to the open XML format (or whatever its caalled)
<Xanather> budg, nope, other than emulating windows or just using windows i suppose
<daftykins> budg: how did you get on visiting a shop and trying a flash drive to boot from as i suggested yesterday?
<budg> well the ms stuff has some problems, but its pretty good overall. apple, which is run on linux, has versions of it
<outofnowhere> bprompt, I solved the wireless network issue
<designergirl1994> daftykins - will back up. once that is done, what's the safest way to upgrade?
<budg> daftykins: i'm looking for recomendations right now, and not finding many
<daftykins> designergirl1994: via the update manager, which should offer the upgrade to trusty - you're not the one with the mac mini are you?
<v7> Hey
<designergirl1994> daftykins: it is a dell machine
<daftykins> designergirl1994: ok just checking, you reminded me of another user was all
<v7> Hey there !!!
<C0r3> Do anybody here have a group of friends who are interested/working in network security?
<designergirl1994> daftykins: no problem
<daftykins> v7: yes we see you, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<v7> Yeah
<v7> Something like that
<daftykins> C0r3: off topic for here thanks, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<v7> Where I can ask something about irc chat ?
<v7> Or znc ?
<daftykins> v7: what specifically?
<v7> I want to install irc chat with znc support but ...
<designergirl1994> daftykins: thanks. once i upgrade, where can i find user manuals to learn more about 14.04?
<v7> I have problem with channel ...
<daftykins> !manual | designergirl1994 this'll help
<ubottu> designergirl1994 this'll help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<outofnowhere> I did an apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<v7> I can't write something cause it saying that I'm not connected to channel
<v7> On my own server
<v7> Did understand me ?
<daftykins> v7: hmm, there might be a znc support channel somewhere, tried #znc ?
<designergirl1994> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<v7> Ok ))
<v7> Thx !
<v7> I'll try !
<v7> Good luck for ya !
<designergirl1994> ubottu: sorry didnt know that :-)
<v7> )
<ubottu> designergirl1994: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> designergirl1994: i typed a !factoid which made ubottu message you
<designergirl1994> daftykins: what is a factoid? is it a command?
<daftykins> designergirl1994: yep, it's the !manual bit which made ubottu speak
<bprompt> outofnowhere:     great :)
<designergirl1994> daftykins: i am very sorry to bother you, but do you mean if you prefix "!" before any word, ubottu will answer?
<daftykins> designergirl1994: not quite, they are set commands which us helpers learn
<outofnowhere> :0
<ArneLurk> Hi. Question: Does latest Ubuntu have drivers for a GTX 750? My 12.04 won't boot now so I thought I'd make a 14.10 or so USB stick and install over.
<nf7> In some applications (like Netbeans), my fonts look a bit thin and crummy. For example: https://i.imgur.com/19q0pE9.png Is there any way to fix this?
<daftykins> ArneLurk: 750Ti ?
<treelzebub> designergirl1994: it's an IRC convention for bots to be triggered by commands prefixed by !
<designergirl1994> daftykins: thanks
<designergirl1994> treelzebub: thank you so much
<ArneLurk> daftykins: ZOTAC GTX 750 Zone, (passive, not Ti)
<designergirl1994> treelzebub: so how can i run the command? like !manual?
<designergirl1994> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<designergirl1994> oh i did it, didn't i? :-)
<treelzebub> you can /msg ubottu to play around with it privately :)
<bprompt> designergirl1994:    what are you specifically after again?
<designergirl1994> oh great
<designergirl1994> treelzebub: thanks again
<treelzebub> sure thing
<daftykins> ArneLurk: most likely you will need to boot with 'nomodeset' appended to get it to show a picture - 12.04 is ancient so i'd suggest using 14.04.1 - then you may need to install a driver from an additional repo if version 331 doesn't work
<designergirl1994> bprompt: i am trying to upgrade ubuntu to 14.04 and learn more on how to use it
<designergirl1994> bprompt: i have 12.04 on my dad's machine which is mine now
<Rish> I have ubuntu 14.04...i installed scilab(through command line)...and I also built scilab using the code(compiled and installed)....now i want to remove scilab completly..the code version as well as the command line part...how should i do that?
<designergirl1994> thanks for the help everyone
<ioria> olet tervetullut
<treelzebub> designergirl1994: you don't want to upgrade, you want a clean install of 14.04. wipe the hdd and everything.
<bprompt> designergirl1994:    one sec
<ArneLurk> daftykins: I don't really care about the 12.04 install so I should be able to simply replace it, booting from a unetbootin stick, right? 12.04 won't even update/upgrade or do a release upgrade now
<nosleep77> hi there, is it possible or is there an easy conversion if I want to install a PPA for precise onto trusty ?
<bprompt> designergirl1994:    http://ubuntuguide.org/images/UbuntuguideTrusty_Pt1.pdf
<treelzebub> dang! lots of people with dead versions of Ubuntu today ;)
<daftykins> ArneLurk: there's no reason why it wouldn't, also i'd avoid unetbootin
<daftykins> treelzebub: like what? 12.04 is good until 2017
<treelzebub> my mistake :)
<ActionParsnip> nosleep77: I wouldn't suggest it. You could change the text in the file created in /etc/apt/sources.list.d to read 'precise'  instead of 'trusty'  then install as normal. I wouldn't be surprised if you got issues
<bprompt> nosleep77:     ..... I'd think installing a ppa in 14.04 is the same as in any other version, including 12.04
<lsdmt> howdy
<ActionParsnip> nosleep77: finding a PPA etc supporting trusty will be less troublesome
<bprompt> lsdmt:  howdy pardner
<lsdmt> first time on linux in a few years, ubuntu has come a long way
<treelzebub> indeed!
<ArneLurk> daftykins: what would I use instead of unetbootin? Mind, I have Grub and Windows 7 dual boot to worry about too. I suppose I could use some os probing thingamajib to refresh Grub
<MonkeyDust> that's called 'progress'
<daftykins> ArneLurk: if you can still download an ISO on Linux, use the terminal to 'dd' the ISO onto aflash drive
<ActionParsnip> ArneLurk: also be sure to MD5 test the ISO you download
<lsdmt> what folder do I need to move GTK+ themes to in order to select them in tweak tool?
<nosleep77> ActionParsnip: that's what i tried but its not installing. is there a guide I can follow to convert it? obviously i'll share it with community
<bprompt> lsdmt:     ~/.themes
<ArneLurk> I have a separate 14.?? install of Ubuntu on my laptop so I can work from there.
<ActionParsnip> nosleep77: it's a text file... You know how to type... It's not some encrypted file. Open it in gedit and read....
<ablest1980> Hi
<bprompt> lsdmt:    there's gtk2 and gtk3, and usually the theme will include either, or both in a subdirectory
<nosleep77> ActionParsnip: you're saying i dont have to rebuild the package or anything just change some text around ?
<ablest1980> i have eclipse-java and eclipse cpp how do i  install them?
<Mordacai> how do you login to a mysql database on ubuntu?
<bprompt> ablest1980:    what did you download?  a .bzip  or a .zip or a .jar file?
<ActionParsnip> nosleep77: add the PPA as usual then edit the text in the new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d that is made from trusty to precise.
<ablest1980> tar.gz
<nosleep77> ActionParsnip: that part doesn't work already tried. still doesn't install
<ActionParsnip> nosleep77: if you try it you will see how easy it is. The application or whatever you are installing may not work
<bprompt> ablest1980:    unzip it, nautilus or whatever file manager will do it, and  usually it'd have an .install file or a .jar to run it, or an .sh shell file to run, check its README.txt
<ablest1980> one wont install i think it i get an error i think maybe it didnt finish downloading
<ActionParsnip> nosleep77: did you run: sudo apt-get update , after you changed the file?
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: is what you need not in the Ubuntu repositories?
<bprompt> ablest1980:    well, if it's incomplete, retry the download... how were you downloading it?  from the webbrowser?
<bprompt> ablest1980:    good point above ^, it may be just be in the repositories, and you could just install them off there
<ablest1980> yes bprompt
<ActionParsnip> !find eclipse
<ubottu> Found: redeclipse, redeclipse-data, redeclipse-dbg, redeclipse-server, redeclipse-server-dbg, eclipse, eclipse-anyedit, eclipse-cdt, eclipse-cdt-autotools, eclipse-cdt-jni (and 51 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<codephillip_> halo guys im kigenyi phillip and im glad to join the ubuntu community
<ablest1980> how may i  bprompt
<bprompt> on the other hand, the repositories are often times a version behind
<bprompt> ablest1980:    well, if it's incomplete, retry the download... how were you downloading it?  from the webbrowser?
<ablest1980> yes
<bprompt> ablest1980:     then check in the browser "download" section, if it's an incomplete download, it'd allow resume of the download
<bprompt> ablest1980:    then again, bear in mind what ActionParsnip said, you may just be able to get them off the repositories
<ablest1980> eclipse cpp works eclipse java doesnt
<treelzebub> ablest1980: can you be more specific about the error you're getting?
<bprompt> ablest1980:     that may be better fit at #ecliipse channel maybe, since it's just a "plugin" of the eclipse framework then
<treelzebub> codephillip_: welcome, friend :)
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<dbugger> Hello guys. I am trying to reinstall Sublime Text 3 completely. But when i simply do "sudo apt-get remote sublime-text-installer" and reinstall it, all the addons and extras are still there. How can I do a complete clean install?
<sjmikem> what's recommended way to install chrome these days?
<EriC^> dbugger, sudo apt-get purge sublime-text-installer
<dbugger> EriC^, Sorry I meant that, "purge"
<dbugger> EriC^, That is what I tried
<EriC^> sjmikem, download the .deb from the google website and use dpkg -i /path/to/deb to install it
<EriC^> dbugger, remove the .sublime* dir from your home dir
<sjmikem> EriC^ thanks
<dbugger> EriC^, there is none
<delinquentme> SHA sums are generated expiclity from contents of a file right?
<delinquentme> will a file with the same contents + different names ... generate the same SHA?
<rww> delinquentme: yes
<rww> SHA (and other standard file hash functions) only hash file contents, not metadata
<delinquentme> rww, so then if I downloaded the same script via wget ... and then by pulling that script up on a browser, copy / paste / save as ...
<delinquentme> that sum SHOULD be the same
<rww> correct
<delinquentme> https://bootstrap.pypa.io/get-pip.py
<delinquentme> thats the file in question ... but I'm getting two different sums.
<rww> assuming your browser just saves the file as-is and doesn't do any interpretation
<rww> oh, you're copy-pasting
<rww> might be saving it with different line ending encodings perhaps? idk
<delinquentme> rww, +1
<Kamphuijs> Transmission Cannot be upgraded: sudo apt-upgrade will follow by invoke-rc.d: initscript transmission-daemon, action "start" failed. What is going wrong?
<Otacon22> I need to stream my desktop and my microphone audio, in order to show it live to other people remotely, for example via HTTP as transport
<Otacon22> what would you suggest to use?
<Otacon22> VLC seems broken and very very hard to setup correctly
<Otacon22> I would use ffmpeg or anything else given that it works
<Kamphuijs> Transmission Cannot be upgraded: sudo apt-upgrade will follow by invoke-rc.d: initscript transmission-daemon, action "start" failed. What is going wrong?
<Kamphuijs> 😃
<Kamphuijs> Lonely, i am so lonely, i have nobody, but myyyy ooooown
<kodekracker> hi... new to irc. just install irssi in my ubuntu.
<Kamphuijs> Sweet
<kodekracker> learning irssi commands ...
<k1l> !paste | Kamphuijs put the whole log there
<ubottu> Kamphuijs put the whole log there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kamphuijs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/596417/starting-removing-upgrading-transmission-daemon-wont-work
<ser_berry> I noticed when I use ufw allow it allows both ipv4 and ipv6. should I make use just v4? if so, how?
<kodekracker> how to upgrade Gnome Shell in ubuntu 14.04???
<EriC^> kodekracker, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^> it wont upgrade to a new release though, just the packages
<kodekracker> can u tell me the cmd to check the version of Gnome Shell currently installed ??
<EriC^> kodekracker, apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<EriC^> i think
<OerHeks> kodekracker, open softwarecenter is the easy way
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> i install eclipse-cpp but eclipse-java wont install i get an error
<kodekracker> #Eric^, ur method doesn't work. show me "Invalid operation policy"
<EriC^> kodekracker, did you use apt-cache or apt-get?
<kodekracker> Eric^ apt-cache
<Jairzinho-kun> hi everybody... anyone who speak spanish?
<k1l> !es  | Jairzinho-kun
<ubottu> Jairzinho-kun: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^> kodekracker, i think you have a typo or something
<edward____> hi can anybody help me with suspend problem on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<kodekracker> Eric^, thanks for your support.I will do this later.
<edward____> hi can anybody help me with suspend problem on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<EriC^> edward____, what graphics driver are you using?
<EriC^> edward____, sometimes its due to the graphics driver or kernel
<edward____> I have nvidia 820m graphics card and using nouveau driver
<edward____> EriC^, I have nvidia 820m graphics card and using nouveau driver
<EriC^> edward____, does the additional drivers offer any other drivers?
<edward____> EriC^, here is the screenshot: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8mlE-ZCN6aWb21CTm4zbEtyakk/view?usp=sharing
<Jairzinho-kun> i've got a little problem with ubuntu studio, i've installed yesterday on an old laptop from my sister, the instalation was on xfce, i want to change that, i've installed cinnamon and kde but i don't know how to activate those desktops (note: i'm so sorry for my very very bad english)
<EriC^> Jairzinho-kun, i think you can enable them from the login screen lightdm
<edward____> EriC^, did that helped ?
<EriC^> try clicking on the ubuntu icon and selecting the de you want
<k1l> erm, i think the opensource labels are wrong there. the nvidia binary driver is prop.
<k1l> edward____: choose the first one there. or the last one. that is the nvidia one
<edward____> k1l, what should i do?
<edward____> OK
<Jairzinho-kun> i supposed that, but doesn't appear the login window, the login is automatically
<EriC^> Jairzinho-kun, try to logout
<MonkeyDust> Jairzinho-kun  then disable automatic login
<k1l> and edward____ you are running a 15.04 which is still beta, you know? the support for that is in #ubuntu+1
<edward____> k1l, i am using ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> edward____: please show the output of "lsb_release -d"
<edward____> k1l, just changing the driver will solve the problem ?
<Jairzinho-kun> i've been searching but i can't find how to deactivate the automatic login
<edward____> OK
<edward____> k1l, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<OerHeks> Jairzinho-kun, systemsettings > user accounts , here you can set autologin
<k1l> edward____: ok please put into a pastebin the output of "uname -a" and "apt-cache policy nvidia-340"
<k1l> !paste | edward____
<ubottu> edward____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zege> Jairzinho-kun: or edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<edward____> k1l, output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10592713/
<k1l> ah ok. you know you got a PPA enabled?
<edward____> k1l, yeah I have
<k1l> but you didnt use that?
<edward____> k1l, ppa =  http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<edward____> k1l, this is how i installed nvidia drivers:
<edward____> k1l, this is how I installed nvidia drivers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10592732/
<k1l> well, the screen you showed did check the opensource driver nouveau
<edward____> k1l, then what should I do?
<k1l> edward____: did you try the official ubuntu nvidia-331 first? why did you use the ppa?
<k1l> i mean the edgers ppa i known to be an issue.
<edward____> k1l, yes i did use that driver - nvidia-331 but with that driver my display used to hang(not the system), clear?
<k1l> so what driver did you use now with the issue?
<edward____> k1l, with open-source driver my display does not hangs but i get black screen when i resume from suspend
<edward____> k1l, this is the issue, black screen after resume from suspend
<JagaJaga> hello! How to properly install this pkg https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceph/0.93-0ubuntu1 to 14.04?
<edward____> with proprietary driver 331 version my display use to hang, but this is not the issue with nvidia open source driver, with open-source driver my computer does not resume from sleep instead i get black screen
<k1l> edward____: even with the 340?
<BluesKaj> edward____, which OS ? The 340 is default on 15.04
<geekwani> Hi, Is there any solution for touchpad freeze in ubuntu 14.04.2 ? The touchpad has stopped converting my touches to mouse movements..
<edward____> k1l, like i said i am using ubuntu 14.04
<geekwani> The touchpad problem seems quite common, but I'm unable to figure out a definite solution
<ser_berry> I want to enable outgoing traffic on port 6697 with ufw - what's the syntax? I tried ufw --dry-run allow 6697 outgoing
<k1l> edward____: if you got issues with the 340 too you can look if the modules from nouveau get loaded on resume. that is the issue most time with suspend. i need to go afk so.
<Audaces> Hello again
<edward____> k1l, please wati
<edward____> **wait
<vooze2> Hi, im trying out Ubuntu 14.10 on my Dell XPS 15. Screen is 15,6 with 3200x1800. My external monitor is 1440p with 27 inch. Here is the problem.. The external monitor looks GREAT 1:1 (no scaling) but due to high dpi i wanted to set the 15,6 inch to 1080p. But it just looks REALLY BLURRY. Is it just me thinking it should look better ? Compared to 27 inch 1440p it looks really bad.
<Audaces> Still having issues accessing my nexus 6 over mtp :/
<edward____> k1l, i dont know how to do it
<kodekracker> BYE
<Audaces> Now I'm getting unhandled error message... unable to open blah
<crepple> sorry to be lazy but what's the format for server registration on freenode? - I haven't irc'd in a very long time
<NegativeFlare> Audaces: Have you tried sshdroid?
<MakersMarc> crepple: /msg nickserv help
<Audaces> I have. My internet is terribly bad
<Audaces> Much to slow
<crepple> MakersMarc thanks
<Audaces> For transferring 2GB files it would take forever :(
<NegativeFlare> Audaces: Its not your internet man, if you're using local network, it shouldn't take long at all.
<Audaces> I'll give it a try
<Trsal> Hello. I need libsodium library (release 0.6.0). How can I get it?
<Audaces> Hmm still a 7 minute transfer
<Audaces> I would really just like to "plug and play" :p
<Audaces> Anyone know why ubuntu can't mount android with mtp?
<bowlesa> How do I tile a wallpaper in Gnome3?
<zege> Trsal: look at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330589/how-to-compile-and-install-dnscrypt
<dbugger> Hey guys. The sidebar on Sublime Text is not refreshing when deleting or adding files. Does anyone know why could it be?
<ser_berry> for anyone that was wondering, here's how I answered my question: ufw allow out from any to any port 6697
 * ser_berry brushes shoulders off
<zhan_> how do i tell what scsi is what disk?
 * bprompt hands ser_berry  the lint brush
<ser_berry> :D
<bprompt> zhan_:   usually by sizes or labels if any on the disk
<Trsal> Would like to install mlock. Unfortunately, it seems I am not able. Could perhaps someone help me? http://www.andre-simon.de/doku/mlock/mlock.php
<bprompt> zhan_:   you could just do a quick  -> sudo fdisk -l <- to list them
<donniezazen> Why is Unity dashboard so complex and full of information that i couldn't care less about? Navigation is also super complex requiring way too many clicks.
<zhan_> ty
<zhan_> gives me only my virtual disk space
<ikonia> donniezazen: navigation ?
<bowlesa> How do I tile a wallpaper in Gnome3?
<ikonia> bowlesa: is it not in the wall paper settings, scaled/tiled/centered/auto
<zhan_> bprompt: im running ubuntu virtual disk and it's the only 1 listed, there's also another failed ubuntu install that I can't acess from windows, can i do it from ubuntu virtual, or like do a very hardcore format on that other disk
<ikonia> zhan_: what is ubuntu virtual disk ?
<ikonia> thats not an ubuntu product
<donniezazen>  ikonia you know the categories on the side. There are local and install-able apps. If you want to go from music to system then you have to click system and then click music to uncheck it.
<ikonia> donniezazen: thats two clicks or you could use alt tab
<b0ss> hehe
<Trsal> Could someone help me to install http://www.andre-simon.de/doku/mlock/en/mlock.php ?
<bowlesa> ikonia http://i.imgur.com/LTsNB3o.png
<bowlesa> Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<zege> bowlesa: try "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-options wallpaper" on the command line
<bowlesa> zege perfect
<ikonia> bowlesa: 15.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 channel
<donniezazen> ikonia: navigating from a category to another certainly feels very clumsy.
<ikonia> donniezazen: if you don't like it, don't use it
<ikonia> nothing is perfect
<zhan_> ikoenia: i mean im running virtual machine that only appears to have access to .virtual disk or something
<donniezazen> I am a heavy KDE user. I am thinking about shuffling up my workflow. It's not that I don't like it. I am unaware of how folks find it efficient.
<donniezazen> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> zhan_: what is the virutal machine technology ?
<bowlesa> zege is there a line for setting the lock screen wallpaper too?
<zege> bowlesa: to get it tiled?
<bowlesa> yeah
<zege> bowlesa: mom
<bowlesa> zege mom?
<delinquentme> im logged into a server as user 'ubuntu'
<delinquentme> where can I get the commands I ran in the past
<delinquentme> isn't there like a .history file?
<zege> bowlesa: just one mom_ent
<bowlesa> oh
<Bashing-om> delinquentme: /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<addiks> hello, i have a problem with apt/dpkg. It refuses to do anything. "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." When i execute that, a cli-dialog comes up asking me what mysql-server to install, but the dialog does not work (pressing enter does nothing, the dialog does not go away). How to fix this situation?
<addiks> (Ubuntu 14.04; dpkg 1.17.5)
<ikonia> addiks: it sounds like you have a partially installed mysql package
<ikonia> addiks: I would suggest doing an apt-get remove on the package
<addiks> ikonia: i have already tried that, but every(!) apt command get's rejected with the error-message above.
<zege> bowlesa: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver picture-options wallpaper
<ikonia> addiks: how did you try to remove it
<addiks> sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql*
<bowlesa> zege: thanks!
<zege> bowlesa: you can look at the full tree of options with: dconf-editor
<ikonia> addiks: don't wildcard it - work through each package and find out which is the problem
<bowlesa> zege: cool, thanks
<addiks> ikonia: i cannot remove any packet, even completely unrelated ones. I just directly get the error above and nothing else.
<MonkeyDust> addiks  try this    sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<ikonia> addiks: try to remove it via dpkg, there are options to not run the pre/post hooks too
<addiks> ikonia: removing the packages one by one using dpkg finally worked, thanks! (aptitude failed just like apt)
<AegNuddel> So I can't get my internal microphone to work, so I plug in an external one.  I manage to get it working in audacity, but not in Cheese Webcam Booth
<bobby1> I have a question, I just setup my computer at work with Ubuntu so I can have a UNIX setup
<bobby1> I usually VPN and remote desktop in when I Work remotely
<bobby1> how can I achieve this with Ubuntu?
<addiks> ikonia: i take that back, it does not resove my problems. As soon as i try to update, the mysql-server-chooser-dialog pops back up asking me what to isntall, except it is not accepting any answer and just blocks the process.
<AegNuddel> I did set the plugged-in microphone to be my default recording device as well.  Any ideas as to what the issue could be?
<antonio_> Yesterday I asked someone how to use avconv to append all videos sequentially (dvd1.mpg, dvd2.mpg, etc) to a single mpg.  I was told to use avconv -i /tmp/test%d.Y /tmp/out.mpg  The only problem is I'm getting a directory not found.  How can I tell terminal to use the directory I'm currently in?
<xcianx> how to get back network manager in panel 0 xfce?
<antonio_> Yesterday I asked someone how to use avconv to append all videos sequentially (dvd1.mpg, dvd2.mpg, etc) to a single mpg.  I was told to use avconv -i /tmp/test%d.Y /tmp/out.mpg  The only problem is I'm getting a directory not found.  How can I tell terminal to use the directory I'm currently in?
<zege> antonio_: are the files saved in /tmp ?
<bobby1> can anyone help me out here?
<bekks> bobby1: That depends on your actual question :)
<zege> bobby1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<antonio_> zege: nope...I'm in terminal in the directory where the files are lcoated
<antonio_> located*
<antonio_> @zege: I thought I could just use avconv -i DVD%.Y DVD.mpg but it doesn't work
<zege> antonio_: then you should use just the filename without any /blah/blah/ or you use a ./ before the filename for current dir.
<bobby1> I need to remotely connect to my work computer which has Ubuntu
<antonio_> zege: like this? avconv -i /DVD%d.Y DVD.mpg
<AegNuddel> How do I invite someone to view my destop?
<zege> antonio_: avconv -i ./DVD%d.Y ./DVD.mpg
<AegNuddel> desktop
<logcat7> bobby1: can you elaborate?
<Quantos> You don't
<bekks> bobby1: And does your company allow VPN access?
<Serty> Hello, does anyone know how to fix wifi on my lenovo yoga 2? Wifi isnt hard or soft blocked but it still doesn't work
<Quantos> We don't do that here
<bobby1> yeah
<bobby1> we usually use viscosity
<antonio_> zege: its telling me no such directory or file name
<Quantos> Oh sorry, wrong channel guys
<bobby1> they are mainly on mac and windows but I am trialing Ubuntu
<zege> antonio_: that could be as there may be no files called DVD%d.Y
<bekks> bobby1: It is irrelevant which OS is running on your computer in the office - which OS does the computer run where you are at, currently?
<antonio_> zege: all of the files are named DVD01BSH - Chapter 00_NEW.MP4, DVD01BSH - Chapter 01_NEW.MP4, DVD01BSH - Chapter 02_NEW.MP4, etc
<bobby1> I run Ubuntu as well.
<bobby1> both machines run Ubuntu
<sampeiduy> ciao
<zege> antonio_: i know, but avconv is seraching for a single file called DVD%d.Y and there probably is no file with that exact file name.
<bekks> bobby1: So you need to install a VPN client (like OpenVPN) and connect to your office VPN.
<zege> antonio_: i'm looking for a solution to your problem, just one moment please.
<antonio_> zege: thanks
<sampeiduy> !list
<ubottu> sampeiduy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bobby1> ... I have installed OpenVPN. My question of concern is how exactly do I connect to the Ubuntu desktop remotely. I don't want to use a third-party program to do this.
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> antonio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zege> antonio_: try: avconv -i concat:"file1.ts|file2.ts|file3.ts" -c copy \ -bsf:a aac_adtstoasc -y full.mp4
<zege> antonio_: and maybe look here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18552901/how-to-merge-videos-by-avconv
<zege> antonio_: and here: http://superuser.com/questions/521113/join-mp4-files-in-linux
<antonio_> zege: is there anyway to do it with a wildcard?  I have a TON of videos to do
<zhan_> im running ubuntu of virtual disk and there's another HDD that windows doesn't see, and nor ubuntu. The HDD is a failed ubuntu installation, what should I do.
<bekks> bobby1: Then you need to install a VNC server on your office computer - or, even though it is a 3rd party tool, just use nomachine client/server.
<zhan_> in other words how to format my HDD in ext4 from windows?
<bekks> zhan_: you cant.
<zhan_> bekks: i just found a way after phrasing it like that in google, disk management
<zhan_> still presents me with that hDD
<bekks> zhan_: Which will not allow you to format ext4.
<zege> antonio_: does avconv -i ./VD01BSH - Chapter %d_NEW.MP4 out.mp4 work?
<zege> antonio_: sorry, heres the correct one: avconv -i ./VD01BSH\ \-\ Chapter\ %d_NEW.MP4 out.mp4 work?
<zhan_> bekks: well no, im trying to format it back so that I could install my virtual machine on it, and the format it from here, cuz my previous installation failed horribly
<bekks> zhan_: that doesnt make any sense.
<bekks> zhan_: whats the actual issue?
<zhan_> bekks: i broke the HDD cuz the installation on it doesn't launch, so i was trying to get control over it
<zhan_> bekks: ubuntu installation
<sampeiduy> ciao
<sampeiduy> !list
<ubottu> sampeiduy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<antonio_> zege: do you mean  avconv -i ./DVD01BSH\ \-\ Chapter\ %d_NEW.MP4 out.mp4 ?
<antonio_> I think you had VD01BSH in it
<zege2> antonio_: yes i did mean that
<antonio_> zege: what is the VD01BSH? is that supposed to be the directory I'm in?
<zege2> antonio_: after -i should be the actual file name of your files, just replace the number with %d
<bekks> zhan_: So insert the Ubuntu CD and install Ubuntu.
<zhan_> bekks: that's how i broke it last time
<antonio_> zege2: kind of confused
<bekks> zhan_: Whatever you are doing there currently will break it even more.
<zhan_> bekks: installing on HDD again from VM?
<bekks> zhan_: Thats a good way to break things. Why dont you use a CD and install Ubuntu onto the free space?
<zege2> antonio_: avconv does need to know how _your_files are called. I don't know the correct file names.
<zhan_> ill give my way a try, cuz I don't lose time to installation, and more so in control
<zhan_> bekks: i just remembered I misplaced my usb
<bekks> zhan_: Good luck. Unless you created the raw VMDK correctly, you will break your system horribly.
<zhan_> bekks: just the HDD or windows too?
<bekks> zhan_: Everything.
<zhan_> bekks: what will happen, I've placed my virtual disk on the another HDD
<zhan_> bekks: and will run install through erase disk from there
<bekks> zhan_: Whats do you mean by "erase disk from there"?
<antonio_> zege: all of the files are named DVD01BSH - Chapter 00_NEW.MP4, DVD01BSH - Chapter 01_NEW.MP4, DVD01BSH - Chapter 02_NEW.MP4, etc
<zhan_> bekks: option of erasing the whole disk and reformating it in installation options
<antonio_> sorry, this syntax with avconv is confusing me
<bekks> shadowe989: That doesnt make any sense when dealing with a vm and a virtual disk file.
<bekks> tabfail.
<bekks> zhan_: That doesnt make any sense when dealing with a vm and a virtual disk file.
<bekks> zhan_: Just erase the old file, create a new, and install Ubuntu in your VM.
<zege2> antonio_: so you should try avconv -i DVD01BSH\ \-\ Chapter\ %d_NEW.MP4 NAMEOFOUTPUT.mp4
<zhan_> bekks: why, when I choose erase everything on root HDD, it picks the whole disk I think
<bekks> zhan_: No.
<zhan_> bekks: I can't format it into ext 4 from windows
<bekks> zhan_: Either you are dealing with a virtual disk file OR you are dealing with a raw VMDK.
<zhan_> virtual disk file
<bekks> Then forget everything like "root HDD, etc."
<zhan_> apparently its happening
<zhan_> im still alive
<bekks> zhan_: The VM access that virtual disk file ONLY. It doesnt even know there are other physical disks.
<bekks> *accesses
<zhan_> yes but I'm running the installer
<antonio_> zege2: Its still not working.  Returns this error: DVD01BSH - Chapter %d_NEW.MP4: No such file or directory
<bekks> zhan_: Whatever you are running inside the VM, your VM does not see anything else but that virtual disk file.
<zhan_> bekks I thinnk you may be right, can i format the HDD from virtual machine tools
<k1l> the real hdd? or the virtual hdd inside the vm?
<bekks> zhan_: lets stick to this naming convention: "the HDD" refers to your physical disk, "the disk file" refers to the virtual disk file.
<zhan_> k1l: real HD
<bekks> zhan_: No.
<bekks> zhan_: your VM has no clue about physical disks.
<zege> antonio_: ok then try avconv -i 'DVD01BSH - %02d_NEW.MP4' NAMEOFOUTPUT.mp4
<chinermudge> i am having trouble with a chatty app... its a jar file... whenever its supposed to play a sound i get an error message and there is no sound... i had to move the
<zhan_> bekks: so i got fx8350, if I do everything properly it should run smoothly cuz, currently it sucks
<zhan_> the VM
<chinermudge> "sounds " folder and before i moved the sounds folder i didnt get any sounds or any error message either
<k1l> zhan_: so why dont you just boot a ubuntu-usb or ubuntu-cd/dvd?
<bekks> zhan_: That sentence makes absolutely no sense to me.
<chinermudge> i'm gonna rewrite my message as one big message...
<zhan_> bekks: with fx 8350, shouldn't the VM run smoothly without lagging if I install VM pacakges inside ubuntu and partition for vm disk
<zhan_> k1l: I lost my usb
<ObrienDave> that would have been a good idea in the first place ;P
<k1l> zhan_: that is no reason for this whole virtual confusion you are doing there
<chinermudge> i am having trouble with a twitch chatty app... its a jar file... whenever its supposed to play a sound i get an error message and there is no sound... i had to move the  "sounds" folder...  and before i moved the "sounds " folder i didnt get an error message or have any sounds either
<zege> antonio_: %d is being replaced by 0,1,2,3,...,9 and %02d with 00,01,02,03,...,09,10,11,...
<zhan_> k1l: im totally broke and lazy
<antonio_> didn't work...argh
<bekks> zhan_: That has nothing to do with using a vm or with installing Ubuntu on your real hardware.
<AxeChopper> rm -rf /
<zhan_> bekks: can't buy another usb, or find a place that sells CDs, not that I have moeny to buy with
<bekks> !danger | AxeChopper
<ubottu> AxeChopper: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<antonio_> When I try - avconv -i 'DVD01BSH - %02d_NEW.MP4' NAMEOFOUTPUT.mp4 I get
<antonio_> brb
<bekks> !ops | AxeChopper
<ubottu> AxeChopper: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<phaidros> is there a way to reset the lxde / x font size from a console? (issue is: using a secondary monitor sometimes the lxde font size is 1px and this is reboot resistant then :/)
<bekks> thanks k1l
<k1l> dont run the command that troll just told
<ObrienDave> there always has to be one jerk in the room. sheesh
<bprompt_> phaidros:     hmmm you could try  ->   lxpanelctl restart <--- maybe ?
<zege> antonio_: one moment. i'm trying it on my system.
<treelzebub> that was dealt with incredibly swiftly, though! nice work.
<zhan_> so can I increase my VM disk size?
<ObrienDave> zhan_, not easily
<bekks> Totally easily.
<bekks> VBoxManage modifyhd ... :)
<Peppe_> hi
<Peppe_> Guys
<chinermudge> could anyone help me?
<ObrienDave> ooooooooo, a new command to play with ;P
<ObrienDave> !ask | chinermudge
<ubottu> chinermudge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Peppe_> If I want to make a video Laggy in some editing program. what effect should I search for?
<chinermudge> obrien i already asked it
<ObrienDave> *face palm*
<phaidros> bprompt_: lxpanel gets restarted, but the font size stays 1px. any magic xcommands like xrandr or alike for globally setting font size in X from a console?
<Peppe_> ObrienDave: you taking to me?
<Peppe_> talk*
<ObrienDave> chinermudge, yup, you did. my apologies
<antonio_> zege: thanks for this!
<chinermudge> any reason why a .jar file might be getting error messages for sound?
<bekks> chinermudge: What are you doing, and what happens?
<chinermudge> when its supposed to play a sound i get an error message
<chinermudge> its the twitch chatty app
<k1l> chinermudge: details matter.
<chinermudge> the only other detail is that it has a "sounds" folder and i had to move it into the location that it said it was checking for sounds
<chinermudge> before i even got the error message... and before i moved the sounds folder there was no sound either
<chinermudge> and it never plays sound
<dmiles_afk> this is rather annoying http://pastebin.com/G4KmJeKX  <- it taks about 45 seconds to power down the fan at those steps.. the CPUI is nearly in flames at 30 seconds
<bekks> chinermudge: So would you mind to provide the information requested?
<chinermudge> what do you mean bekks?
<bekks> chinermudge: your last 5 lines do not answer what I asked you :)
<bprompt_> phaidros:    hmmm odd....  not sure..... sounds like an lxde theme issue?
<dmiles_afk> thankfully the serverroom alarms and sprincklers startr up at PWM 24
<chinermudge> you saked "what am i doing" and i said... "when the app is supposed to play a sound it gives me an error message" it also doesnt play any sound
<bekks> "when the app is supposed to play sound" is not an answer "what are you doing".
<chinermudge> well i think it is
<bekks> chinermudge: And you did not provide any error messages.
<Lamp>  hi
<k1l> chinermudge: what folder are we talking about?
<chinermudge> its a folder for sounds that the program uses it just has 3 wav files in it
<Lamp> anyone here that could help me?
<dmiles_afk> as everyone was fleeing the building for the fire alarms.. the pwmconfig becomes useless
<bekks> !ask | Lamp
<ubottu> Lamp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dmiles_afk> can i somehow bypass turning my CPU fan oiff for 40 seconds?
<k1l> chinermudge: ok then check the mysterious folder that is so top secret you wont tell us and see if the file permissions are the right ones
<bekks> dmiles_afk: Disable powermananagemt in the BIOS, possibly.
<phaidros> bprompt_: hm, it seems to be an issue with the nvidia display driver, when another diplay is connected x fontsize resets itself randomly.
<chinermudge> what are you talking about "so top secret"
<Chotaz> Hey guys, I just reformated my OS partition with Ubuntu(Prev Win10), however, I restarted the computer via the hardware button before doing such format and now I can't mount my secondary NTFS partition because it has windows metadata files in it. Anyway to get around this without a Windows installation?
<phaidros> maybe something wrong with the modelines, tho nowadays all those are calculated automatgically and one has no say to such things :D
<chinermudge> http://pastebin.com/ria5GKSb theres the error message, im going to check the permissions
<dmiles_afk> when the power allarms went off the biuos moved the fan to full speed screwing with pwmconfigs brian
<zege> antonio_: not working on my sys either. but seems only be a prob with mp4 files. do you have other files to test it?
<chinermudge> its just a folder with 3 wav files in it... and it says that its checking for the folder in /home/myuser
<antonio_> nope..argh
<dmiles_afk> when the power alarms went off the bios moved the fans to full speed screwing with pwmconfigs brain :)
<chinermudge> where as it was where i extracted it... and i cant change where it looks for the folder
<chinermudge> so i moved it to home/myuser
<dmiles_afk> so pwmconfig thinks its disfunctional because servercase is fireproof
<zege> antonio_: tested it with jpgs and it did work
<antonio_> damn...I wish there was a way to do this with mp4...
<chinermudge> so can anyone help me or no?
<zege> antonio_: u can try other tools like mencoder or mp4box. Have a look at this site: http://superuser.com/questions/521113/join-mp4-files-in-linux
<zege> antonio_: there is a solution with mp4box in the middle of the page.
<Lamp> Hi, first day on ubuntu and i already managed to screw up by purging steam (which i wanted to install), how can i restore ubuntu like it was before i touched anything?
<dmiles_afk> my problem statemnt in a nutshell:    just as the fire dept arrived when the power alarms went off the bios moved the fans to full speed screwing with pwmconfigs brain     http://pastebin.com/G4KmJeKX  it warns at first it going to turn youtr fan off for 5 seconds then .. you are ok.. well then it spends the next 5 minutes slowinng your fan down to prove to itself it does exist.. can i skip
<dmiles_afk> the rampdown test?
<Chotaz> Hey guys, I just reformated my OS partition with Ubuntu(Prev Win10), however, I restarted the computer via the hardware button before doing such format and now I can't mount my secondary NTFS partition because it has windows metadata files in it. Anyway to get around this without a Windows installation? I have already tried ntfsfix but didn't help.
<treelzebub> Lamp: why don't you just reinstall steam?
<Lamp> i cant
<treelzebub> why is that?
<Lamp> i get the message
<Lamp> hold on
<treelzebub> !paste | Lamp
<ubottu> Lamp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked how to merge video files, try devede
<zege> MonkeyDust: that was antonio_
<chinermudge> i guess no one can help me with my twitch chatty app eh?
<Lamp> here is the message "There isn’t a software package called “steam” in your current software sources."
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  try devede
<treelzebub> Lamp: open Ubuntu Software Center
<bprompt_> chinermudge:     ... twitch  what?     what are you looking for again?
<chinermudge> i downloaded the twitch chatty app.. if you type "chatty" in google its the first link... its a chat application and it plays sounds when people type and its sort of like an IRC client but only for twitch.tv channels... but every time its supposed to play a sound , i get an error message... i even had to move the "sounds " folder because where it w
<chinermudge> as checking for the "sounds" folder was not where it was and it wouldnt let me change where the sounds folder was being looked for
<chinermudge> so i moved it to home/myuser
<chinermudge> and then i started getting an error message and there was still no sound
<Lamp> treelzebub: done
<antonio_> monkeydust: can it export all of the joined videos to an MP4?
<treelzebub> Lamp: search for Steam. any results?
<Lamp> yes
<chinermudge> http://pastebin.com/ria5GKSb and this is the error message
<Lamp> but as i said when i click on steam
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  explore the app a bit, best way to find out
<Lamp> i get the message "There isn’t a software package called “steam” in your current software sources."
<treelzebub> Lamp: I see. In Ubuntu Software Center go to Edit >> Software Sources
<Lamp> ok
<Lamp> i opened it
<treelzebub> Lamp: what is checked in the first tab
<treelzebub> you want all 4 checked
<Lamp> all of them except source code
<chinermudge> i even have a forum post for this question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269003&p=13244472#post13244472
<treelzebub> Lamp: okay, now go to the Other Software tab
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  devede has an option to create "DivX / MPEG-4" files
<chinermudge> whatever, i guess no one in this channel is a live streamer on twitch...
<treelzebub> is Independent checked?
<Lamp> yes
<Lamp> but
<treelzebub> Lamp: k, open a terminal now.
<chinermudge> i was streaming live on twitch, but my computer broke and i have this computer which i just put ubuntu on and i wanted to run the twitch app and hear sounds play if people log into my channel once in a whille
<treelzebub> (ctrl+alt T)
<Lamp> done
<treelzebub> and type:    sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<treelzebub> (this is generally a good idea to do after the purge command)
<Lamp> done
<treelzebub> Lamp: now for good measure, let's update our software sources with:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<chinermudge> so i guess no one can help me?
<Kage`> I have an interesting virtualized networking puzzle I'd like help laying out.  So I wanna do a segmented setup using libvirt and kvm on an Ubuntu node.  On the node, I have an external /27 bound to eth0 (eth0:0, eth0:1, ..).  I want the instances segregated at layer 2, so Inst A cannot take IPs from Inst B (can happen on shared bridge int), but can talk to each other.  Also want ext IPs able to route to specific internal IPs (probably just simple NAT).
<Chotaz> Hey guys, I just reformated my OS partition with Ubuntu(Prev Win10), however, I restarted the computer via the hardware button before doing such format and now I can't mount my secondary NTFS partition because it has windows metadata files in it. Anyway to get around this without a Windows installation? I have already tried ntfsfix but didn't help.
<Lamp> done
<bekks> Chotaz: Whats the exact message you get when trying to mount it?
<treelzebub> Lamp: now let's try installing steam:  sudo apt-get install steam
<TiK> Chotaz: use a liveCD and re-partition with gparted
<Chotaz> bekks: http://pastie.org/private/szhzvcyc18shiwonamugrg
<zibanitum> alguien de por aqui que pueda ayudarme
<Chotaz> TiK: I would like to avoid that as I'm trying to keep the data on the secondary partition
<zibanitum> con una cuanta de facebook
<ObrienDave> !br | zibanitum
<ubottu> zibanitum: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Lamp> got a message from steam
<bekks> Chotaz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/439634/unable-to-mount-ntfs-hard-drive-partition-the-disk-contains-an-unclean-file-sys
<Lamp> but i cant select anything
<ObrienDave> !es | zibanitum
<ubottu> zibanitum: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<treelzebub> Lamp: Tab key will take you to the Agree/Disagree buttons
<chinermudge> how come everyones helping this guy with his steam app but no one wasnts to help me?
<Ben64> !patience | chinermudge
<ubottu> chinermudge: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Chotaz> bekks: no way to get write acces as well?
<Lamp> ok
<treelzebub> chinermudge: because i happened to know about his question. we're all just regular people here, not Canonical workers. please be patient and polite :D
<bekks> Chotaz: Not without a Windows and fixing the filesystem from there, and then shut down cleanly.
<treelzebub> !letthebotdothework | treelzebub
<Chotaz> bekks: kk I'll have to try that then, is there such thing as a windows live CD?
<bekks> Chotaz: No, there is no such thing.
<Lamp> is it over? or should i do something else?
<Lamp> i clicked on the steam icon seems working (crossing fingers)
<Kage`> bekks, Well.. kind of.  You can make like, PXE boot images.
<treelzebub> Lamp: that should be it. happy gaming.
<Kage`> Could I suppose craft your own Live CD.
<bekks> Kage`: Which are boot images, and not live systems.
<Kage`> Not something you can just download, though.
<Lamp> thanks a lot, won't have to reinstall linux thanks to you
<treelzebub> Lamp: you won't need to reinstall your whole OS just because you deleted some third-party program! that's like burning down the house because you got a stain on the carpet ;)
<ObrienDave> where's the matches ;P
<treelzebub> where's the stain?!
<ObrienDave> i'll never tell ;P
<Lamp> i know but i was kinda nervous so i thought of this option xD.
<Lamp> Thank you treel, how did you learn how to use ubuntu? (beside practice which is obvious)
<crised> if a kernel module is compatible iwht Ubuntu, is this means it's compatible with ubuntu server as well?
<crised> http://www.crossmatch.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=4712
<ncs6k> is this a good sever? http://www.ebay.com/itm/121594535505?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<Lamp> well another day maybe, once again thank you and see ya ^^
<treelzebub> Lamp: I started with Red Hat Linux back in 1996
<tswett> Hey everyone.
<treelzebub> !offtopic | ncs6k
<ubottu> ncs6k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<treelzebub> crised:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What.27s_the_difference_between_the_kernels_linux-image-server_and_linux-image-generic.3F_What_architecture_is_linux-image-server.3F_Which_one_should_I_use.3F
<crised> Can I install ubuntu with no vga, just serial console?
<treelzebub> crised: yup.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<bekks> ncs6k: Its about 5 years old, support contracts will be horribly expensive, as well as replacement parts. Besides your question is a good thing for asking in "##hardware", I'd say the answer is "no".
<ncs6k> I want to use ubuntu on it
<ncs6k> in a lab
<ncs6k> for csr1000v and vMX
<bekks> ncs6k: Which doesnt invalidate my statement above.
<ncs6k> do I need a support contract for my lab?
<ncs6k> I hadn't planned for that in the budget
<skittishtrigger> After doing some "google foo" this seems to be the place (on irc) to ask a bash script question?
<bekks> ncs6k: well, what do you do if you need asssistance? :)
<MonkeyDust> ncs6k  then it's a good thing you came to ask here, first
<ncs6k> how much should I budget for support?
<ncs6k> $1200/yr?
<bekks> ncs6k: Whatever it costs, basically.
<treelzebub> bekks: why, /join #ubuntu , of course!
<MonkeyDust> ncs6k  that's no question for this channel
<ObrienDave> !offtopic | ncs6k
<ubottu> ncs6k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ncs6k> why come you aint got no tattoo
<crised> treelzebub: cool
<tswett> So I'm having a bit of trouble with the touchscreen on my laptop. The laptop is an Asus Q502LA-BBI5T12 (whatever that means). I'm running... the development version or whatever it is of 15.04.
<crised> treelzebub: so 12.04 desktop and server difference are only in packages
<skittishtrigger> ok, I am trying to write a simple script to echo "message" , run two commands, then attach to itself as the last command. http://pastebin.com/Cf5WbTsL is what i got so far but outputs an error (listed in paste)
<ObrienDave> tswett, 15.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<tswett> ObrienDave: thanks.
<AegNuddel> bye
<ncs6k> it wont let me chat in hardware
<ObrienDave> you have to have a registered nick
<ncs6k> how do I do that
<ObrienDave> !register | ncs6k
<ubottu> ncs6k: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonkeyDust> skittishtrigger  try #!/bin/bash on top, sh is different from bash
<Giwrgaras> hi, best browser for ubuntu?
<Giwrgaras> which one do you use?
<skittishtrigger> going to try that too. another tip was givin to me to use dostounix since script was written with notepadd++ in windows
<zege> skittishtrigger: as the error says: bad interpreter. there is someting wrong in the first line. try #!/bin/bash instead
<zege> zege to slow
<skittishtrigger> lol
<zege> skittishtrigger: i guess that the escape character (^M which means carriage return) may be the actual problem. It should not be in the error message.
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  the one you like most is the best for you
<sayona> Hi, i get this: utserver: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory , when i want to run: utserver -settingspath /opt/utorrent-server-alpha-v3_3/
<blackjid> hi!, can I use systemd on ubuntu 14.04.2???
<gr33n7007h> blackjid: install it?
<blackjid> @gr33n7007h I have installed systemd-services but I don't have any systemctl binary... any idea why?
<gr33n7007h> how did you install it?
<zege> sayona: is libssl1.0.0 installed?
<blackjid> it was installed.... then i tried    sudo  apt-get install systemd-services and it says that is already isntalled
<sayona> sudo apt-get install libssl1.0.0:i386
<sayona> work with this
<sayona> thanks
<gr33n7007h> why would you try to reinstall if it was installed?
<gr33n7007h> ^^ blackjid
<blackjid> because the systemctl wasn't there..
<gr33n7007h> how did it vanish?
<skittishtrigger> the unix2dos worked. Formatted everything correctly. Now it works kinda. Off to google switching users inside a script. lol. Thanks everyone
<treelzebub> crised: Since 12.04, there is no difference in kernel between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server since linux-image-server is merged into linux-image-generic.
<treelzebub> Source: the page i linked you
<treelzebub> (Ubundu Docs)
<gr33n7007h> treelzebub: and your problem is?
<treelzebub> gr33n7007h: just answering crised's questions :D
<gr33n7007h> treelzebub: from when?
<leonic> hello
<blackjid> @gr33n7007h i don't know, i read somewhere that this version of ubuntu doesn't come with systemctl
<blackjid> i have fresh install
<Timvde> Hi. I have constant wifi loss on my laptop on my home network. The strange thing is: other devices don't have any problems on the network, but my laptop doesn't have any problems on other networks either. Anyone with an idea to debug? I can't find any relevant logs of the reason why I'm getting disconnected...
<gr33n7007h> blackjid: that's because it doesn't
<leonic> is there a way to install  a linux so whit  some programs in a usb ??
<blackjid> so how I enable and start a service without systemctl?
<MonkeyDust> leonic  "a linux"?
<gr33n7007h> blackjid: with upstart
<fighterflight> i'm trying to config an ircd package under terminal with the error code bash: ./Config: permission denied
<skittishtrigger> TimVde: is your home network authentication type different then the ones the uses? i:E wpa2, psk-tkip, etc?
<blackjid> and where I have to put the .service file?
<leonic> yaeh   ubuntu or puppy  or somenthin like that
<gr33n7007h> !info upstart
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon - sysv compat. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.2-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 108 kB, installed size 634 kB
<skittishtrigger> fighterflight: as it says you don't have permission to access it. need to be owner or mask needs to allow it
<blackjid> !info upstart
<blackjid> ??
<leonic> i would like it ubuntu   i  am runin it in a live usb version
<gr33n7007h> blackjid: /etc/init.d/
<fighterflight> when i try to sudo it fails to authenticate. i wasn't prompted to create root paswd
<JelloShot> Drone` 5EXAAO1ZZ [0__0] [Relic] ^peter^ ^Phantom^ __jae__ _cmd_ _KaszpiR_ _NiC _ruben _sui _tanmay _Trullo _UNIcodeX `hypermist` aaa801 aaearon aarobc aau
<skittishtrigger> when doing sudo you want your users name password. It will work if you are part of the sudoers group
<gr33n7007h> blackjid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<skittishtrigger> like @me$ sudo run this [then it will ask for your username password] BUT it will only work if your username is part of the group sudoers
<MonkeyDust> leonic  use unetbootin to create a live usb
<set_killer> Hello guys. I have accidently installed nvidia-current driver on my ubuntu 14.10 which is hosted on VirtualBox. Now i cannot log in. The screen freezes. Basicly the error is that it cannot find device on PCI:0:0:2:0 or something. Or it cannot find dri driver. (Don`t know how to paste the file /var/log/gpu-manager.log). What to do?
<skittishtrigger> anyone know if there is a way in script to su to another user AND input that users password so it don't promt for it?
<Timvde> skittishtrigger: 802.11n, WPA2-psk with AES. And I just got disconnected again (from my bouncer), so sorry if I miss any messages
<gr33n7007h> blackjid: read it thoroughly
<fighterflight> sudo ./Config command not found
<gr33n7007h> fighterflight: not this terminal :)
<fighterflight> i was giving the error msg.
<leonic> thanks MonkeyDust  it looks like yumi
<gr33n7007h> my bad :)
<fighterflight> i take it since this is the only created user and it didn't prompt for group it's part of the sudo group already. what's the command to add user to sudo
<dirthead> anyboy know where I can find all the preseed options for the installer?
<skittishtrigger> make sure your laptop wireless security config matches then. also try changing security types (as a test) then you might be able to figure out whats causeing it Timvde
<MonkeyDust> fighterflight  sudo visudo
<Timvde|> skittishtrigger: irssi on a remote server now, to make sure I don't miss any messages :)
<gr33n7007h> Timvde|: :)
<ablest1980> will beable to update 15.04 lts when its available with losing my programs files and settings?
<fighterflight>  sudo visudo loads a file and only root is listed
<Timvde|> skittishtrigger: Afaik, the config is fine. I do get connected, I just sometimes lose all internet connectivity
<Timvde|> Seemingly at random, it went okay for two hours or something earlier this evening, but it's very bad at this moment
<skittishtrigger> so your not loosing NETWORK connectivity, just INTERNET connectivity?
<Timvde|> skittishtrigger: Yes, sorry :)
<b0ss_> skittishtrigger: is the internet not a network?
<b0ss_> TIL
<gr33n7007h> fighterflight: `usermod -a -G sudo <user>`
<skittishtrigger> if everything else is fine it seems to me its a configuration or another program causing that.
<Timvde|> Or well, I think I don't get disconnected from the router, I should try pinging it when it happens again
<b0ss_> lol
<skittishtrigger> B0ss lmao, ok intranet and internet :P
<Timvde|> skittishtrigger: what program could do that? :/ Would I find something with wireshark?
<fighterflight> usermod -a -G sudo <user>` :cannot lo/etc/passwd, try again later. permission denied
<zege2> gr33n7007h: when fighterflight is able to do sudo visudo there is no problem with sudo.
<skittishtrigger> you could to see what traffic spikes right before a disconnect. could also be a proxy issue if you use somethingn like tor
<zege2> fighterflight: try sudoedit ./Config
<Timvde|> Nope, I don't use a proxy
<fighterflight> sudoedit ./Config worked
<Mr_B> Hey everyone! :)
<gr33n7007h> zege2: didn't say they was/
<zege2> gr33n7007h: kinda looked like ....
<gr33n7007h> how so?
<fighterflight> i try su and auth failure
<Mr_B> I have a question for you smart people if you don't mind! I'm on Ubuntu desktop - How would I give write access on the user I'm logged in with to /home/otheruser/allotherfolders?
<Mr_B> Thanks in advance ^_^
<zege2> gr33n7007h: because usermod ...
<inclusa> quit
<inclusa> quit
<gr33n7007h> zege2: and....?
<zege2> fighterflight: because there is no root in ubuntu. you have to stick with sudo
<set_killer> Hello guys. I have accidently installed nvidia-current driver on my ubuntu 14.10 which is hosted on VirtualBox. Now i cannot log in. The screen freezes. Basicly the error is that it cannot find device on PCI:0:0:2:0 or something. Or it cannot find dri driver. (Don`t know how to paste the file /var/log/gpu-manager.log). What to do?
<zege2> zege: nothing.
<Timvde|> skittishtrigger: Hmm. I got a short disconnect, and the first TCP packet that needed retransmission, was an IPv6 one. Maybe there's something weird going on with my (or my provider's) IPv6 stack
<Timvde|> I must say that I'm the only Linux user here, so that might cause the difference between me and my family members
<skittishtrigger> ya, there are stll some issues with ipv6
<skittishtrigger> Nope, I run 2 linux boxes and 4 windows
<fighterflight> set_killeri had the same problem with a google search. try going into the vbox settings, system, processor, and selecting enable pae/nx. see if it resolves
<fighterflight> if not, sorry.
<Timvde|> skittishtrigger: Issues that might cause me losing internet connectivity on IPv4? :/ It's only very recently that I got this issue...
<skittishtrigger> i would check your wireless adapter settins and see if what the settings are for ipv4/6 are
<Mr_B> What would the command be to give the user I am logged in with in Ubuntu desktop write permissions for /home/otheruser/allotherfolders? Thanks in advance! Sorry to ask again!
<wafflejock> !chmod | Mr_B
<ubottu> Mr_B: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<skittishtrigger> sudo -R 775(i think) /pat/to/folder
<wafflejock> Mr_B, chmod lets you change the permissions on a file
<Timvde|> skittishtrigger: All is set to automatic. I'm getting 3 IPv6 /64 ranges, which looks fine
<skittishtrigger> oops suod chmod -R path/to/folder
<Timvde|> (One local, two global)
<Mr_B> Hmmm...
<Mr_B> Okay, I am unfamiliar with Chmod actually xD lol
<wafflejock> Mr_B, you can use flags like chmod -R o+rwx /target/path/here will add read write and execute
<skittishtrigger> wafflejok solution is better
<wafflejock> Mr_B, checkout man chmod, or just google about common chmod commands to get a feel for how it works, it's not too bad though
<skittishtrigger> his^
<fighterflight> i'm doing a knowledge base search for sudo. will idle a few and followup as necessary
<fighterflight> thanks fellas
<Mr_B> Okay cool :) I'll try!
<Mr_B> Thanks a lot Skittishtrigger and WaffleJock!
<Mr_B> Mind if I bug you again if things go sour? :P lol
<wafflejock> Mr_B, np let us know once you check it out if you have a more specific question
<isra> hola
<Mr_B> Okay thanks a lot! :)
<skittishtrigger> Timvd I am not sure then. To start troubleshooting I'd look at all changes made at the time the problem started.
<Timvde|> skittishtrigger: No manual changes in any case, only updates maybe
<wafflejock> Timvde, you might want to try playing with nslookup to see if the nameserver resolution is taking a while or if that's not a problem, sometimes manually adding in some nameserver listings to use Google's DNS instead of getting one through the gateway/router can be helpful
<skittishtrigger> Would'nt be the first time a update foobar'd something. Passed the basic issues I have dealt with I'm lost after that. Re-installing current drivers (might need new ones with update) for wireless card would be my next step
<wafflejock> Timvde, I had some weird problem in a vagrant/virtual box instance recently where the IPv6 DNS was trying and failing and it was delaying moving to IPv4 by like 5 seconds for every request cause it was waiting for the IPv6 DNS to timeout
<spagewmf> I'm installing Ubuntu 14.10 to an Asus Zenbook with its two SSDs set up as RAID in the BIOS.  I've set up my partitions fine on the/dev/mapper/blah_ASUS device, but I'm flummoxed by "Device for bootloader installation"
<Mr_B> WaffleJock, what you had suggested worked flawlessly! (sudo chmod -R /path/to/dir)
<Mr_B> Thanks again!
<skittishtrigger> anyone familiar with the syntax (in bash script) to su username --password run_this with no prompt for password
<wafflejock> Mr_B, cool np use that with caution too since you know you don't want to change the permissions on things outside of home without care
<niko> /60/40
<spagewmf> the Intarwub says "Install GRUB to your Linux partition", "install grub to the root of RAID", "create a small bootable GRUB partition and do not make it part of the RAID device"... Too many opinions :)
<Mr_B> I am running a bunch of servers locally... its so much easier to have write privs instead of local ftp everything lol...
<rypervenche> spagewmf: It doesnt matter which you choose.
<spagewmf> rypervenche: it certainly does! install to sda (the default) and it won't get out of initrd.
<rypervenche> spagewmf: I personally install grub to both drives in case I have to replace one later.
<wafflejock> Mr_B, yeah you may want to check out the scp command too it works like cp (copy) but across SSH so can securely transfer files without too much setup (just need SSH server running)
<Mr_B> ^^ Right! Wafflejock, I don't necessarily **need** execute though do I? I mean, just to edit files in certain folders within these 'servers'?
<wafflejock> Mr_B, no but it's just a good command to know for stuff that you need to send across the internet, and you don't want to get your permissions set loosely on real production servers that are exposed to the internet since it creates more risk
<rypervenche> spagewmf: Is /boot in your RAID or in a separate partition?
<Mr_B> Definitely!
<Kage`> Can someone help suggest the proper way to do this, please?  I wanna do a segmented setup using libvirt and kvm on an Ubuntu node.  On the node, I have an external /27 bound to eth0 (eth0:0, eth0:1, ..).  I want the instances segregated at layer 2, so Inst A cannot take IPs from Inst B (can happen on shared bridge if), but can talk to each other.  Also want ext IPs able to route to specific internal IPs (probably just simple NAT).  Any suggestions?
<spagewmf> rypervenche: I'm not sure (how to check?) but I think everything may be in the RAID; the BIOS set it up, not me.
<rypervenche> spagewmf: ah, you're doing a BIOS RAID, I've never done that before. Sorry.
<kro2488> how do you use the command to see the ufw report log in the terminal?
<kro2488> its easy to do from the gui version but I was just wondering
<Mr_B> I feel you there for sure Wafflejock! This isn't a production server and I honestly am just getting acclimated to Ubuntu desktop still, while sorta familiar with Debian and Ubuntu server, at least more familiar than Desktop... lol. This test environment is moving to a dedicated server somewhere once its all setup.
<spagewmf> rypervenche: thanks for trying to help, it's confusing 8-). Several confused ASUS users out there
<Kamuela> How would I go about diagnosing why my Ubuntu machine disconnects from my router every 10 minutes or so?
<Mr_B> Just cant be bothered setting up sftp XD
<kro2488> oh btw anyone who remembers i got my asus laptop on ubuntu finally and nuked windows totally
<rypervenche> I always use software RAID. I hate being bound to hardware.
<kro2488> also every once in awhile when i shutdown my laptop this black screen stays up and lines of code come up talking about network manager or something and it keeps trying to shut down, how do you prevent that?
<kro2488> *desktop i mean
<wafflejock> Mr_B, cool yeah just be careful when you get beyond the tinkering phase, I've messed with sftp before too but really scp works great for my needs and I have SSH running everywhere anyhow
<kro2488> hasnt ever happened on laptop
<kro2488> anyone feel like answering my two questions?
<kro2488> not urgent things but just curious
<wafflejock> kro2488, sort of... don't have a clear answer but
<kro2488> yeah im assuming the latter question?
<kro2488> ever have that happen?
<kro2488> its annoying you have to hold the power button to shut down
<kro2488> it does it only if the computer has been on for hours
<wafflejock> kro2488, for the shutdown you can check out dmesg maybe after it hangs sometime to see if there's ERRORs in there like dmesg | grep error
<kro2488> well im a brand spankin new ubuntu user still
<kro2488> i have no idea what your talking about
<wafflejock> ah okay well you got a terminal up
<kro2488> lol
<Mr_B> Definitely WaffleJock! Sometimes though its like... you learn something or get interested in learning something, but there is a prerequisite to something else that you should have learned to understand whats going on... for a lack of better words :P I certainly don't know everything, learn something new every day! Especially thanks to places like this where super helpful and friendly people reside. If there is anything that has been ingrai
<Mr_B> ned into my brain... Backups! xD
<Mr_B> Damn that was a long post... sorry :/
<kro2488> yeah i can pull one up
<kro2488> okay its up
<zege> kro2488: as i know ufw logs to syslog, so less /var/log/syslog
<kro2488> oh
<kro2488> so type that command?
<wafflejock> Mr_B, heh indeed backup
<wafflejock> kro2488, yup
<kro2488> ah thanks
<wafflejock> kro2488, there are probably gonna be some "Red herrings" in there that aren't the issue but you can google on whatever pops up and maybe get an idea of what they mean exactly
<kro2488> omg
<kro2488> thats alot of text
<set_killer> Hello guys. I have accidently installed nvidia-current driver on my ubuntu 14.10 which is hosted on VirtualBox. Now i cannot log in. The screen freezes. Basicly the error is that it cannot find device on PCI:0:0:2:0 or something. Or it cannot find dri driver. Here is the log file /var/log/gpu-manager.log http://www.pasteall.org/57235 . What to do?
<wafflejock> kro2488, you do dmesg | grep error ?
<kro2488> ah no i was tryin out the sys log one
<kro2488> hold on one sec
<kro2488> that log is very thorough
<zege> kostex: thats syslog
<kro2488> wow thanks i need to writ ethat comman somewhere
<kro2488> command
<zege> kostex: sry, meant kro2488
<kostex> zege: no prob
<kro2488> ok now doing dmesg prep error
<fighterflight> so i found the manpage for sudo and got an understanding. the issue i'm having is a ./Config command is returning a not found error. i'm under the correct folder
<kro2488> ok that uhh is that a /?
<OpenSorce> Did you people really design a desktop GUI without the ability to easily disable screen blanking/ screensaver?!?
<wafflejock> kro2488, sorry, here's the command: dmesg | grep error
<zege> fighterflight: is ./Config a file or a program?
<fighterflight> it's the makefile process for the unreal ircd
<Kamuela> OpenSorce: lol, right click on the desktop. it's in the settings somewhere under both power options and brightness settings
<wafflejock> kro2488, it's two commands really, it's saying take the system log and search it for the word error
<kro2488> yeah but is it like
<kro2488> sudo dmesg/grep error
<kro2488> or
<wafflejock> kro2488, dmesg gives you the full log, the | passes the output of that as the input for another command, then grep is for searching and you tell it what to search for, in this case "error"
<kro2488> how do you make the straight up and down line?
<kro2488> or did you mean it to be a /
<zege> fighterflight: try sudo chmod a+x ./Config && sudo ./Config
<wafflejock> kro2488, it's shift and by the enter key
<OpenSorce> Kamuela, no it's not... right clicking gives "Change the desktop Background" and nothing else to do with the screen
<wafflejock> kro2488, the \ key with shift does the |
<wafflejock> kro2488, lucky you don't have my keyboard it has no key labels :P
<fighterflight> zege, you're a genius. thanks
<skittishtrigger> braille keyboard @wafflejock? lol
<Kamuela> OpenSorce: Click on "All Settings" in the change desktop and background. Then go to brightness
<wafflejock> skittishtrigger, DAS ultimate keybaord
<Kamuela> OpenSorce: then after you change that, power options
<kro2488> ehh it didnt od anything
<zege> fighterflight: np
<kro2488> weird
<kro2488> maybe spaced it wrong?
<set_killer> Hello guys, i have accidently installed nvidia-current driver on my ubuntu 14.10 (hosted on virtualbox) now i cannot start X (the login manager start btw) Here is the log of /var/log/gpu-manager.log   -   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10593831/
<OpenSorce> Kamuela, Yep, there it is my bad :-)
<wafflejock> skittishtrigger, I sometimes splurge on silly technology, kro2488 you should be able to just copy/paste this too from the IRC, you can use Shift+Ins to paste in the terminal or middle click usually does it
<OpenSorce> Been that kinda day, thanks for the help Kamuela
<set_killer> i have tryed to install mesa and reconfigure X and xserver-xrog
<skittishtrigger> omg, awesome keyboard but I would be so lost. lol
<kro2488> still didnt work even with copy and pate
<kro2488> paste
<kro2488> hmm
<wafflejock> kro2488, no error or nothing?
<dtscode> hey guys... i have a teamspeak server running on my machine, and for whatever reason today it just stopped working. none of us can connect. can anyone help?
<kro2488> no it didnt runt he command
<kro2488> just did nothing
<wafflejock> kro2488, it might be there are just no matches for the word error in there
<kro2488> oh ok
<skittishtrigger> ok, long enough break. Time to go figure out trying to bypass this user password problem. lol
<set_killer> dtscode: is autoupdate turned on?
<kro2488> i did an error report for the shutdown hangup thing though
<dtscode> for ubuntu?
<set_killer> dtscode: it could be a new IP addres if the server got restarted
<dtscode> it shouldnt be. i can still connect over port 80
<kro2488> user password problem?
<dtscode> nope. fresh install
<Kamuela> How would I go about diagnosing why my Ubuntu machine disconnects from my router every 10 minutes or so?
<dtscode> of ts3
<kro2488> kamuela im not sure
<kro2488> keep asking someone will help
<wafflejock> kro2488, decent suggestion here http://superuser.com/questions/616014/how-to-troubleshoot-hang-during-reboot
<dtscode> or rather the issue happened, and i reinstalled, and its still happening
<kro2488> thanks waffle
<wafflejock> kro2488, says to just try turning off your network connection manually before shutdown to see if it's something in the network connections making it hang
<set_killer> dtscode: can you find the proccess of teamspeak in the otuput of  the command:  ps ax
<dtscode> actually, set_killer no i cant
<kro2488> ill toy with it tomorrow jock
<kro2488> thanks
<dtscode> which doesnt make sense since i started it and saw the little prompt for a fresh install come up
<set_killer> dtscode: maybe its not isntalled as a service. or if its installed as a service its not on
<set_killer> *daemon*
<dtscode> set_killer: i take that back. it was running
<Blackbolt> hey guys what would cause the launcher on the side, when i click on a flash drive, to say "already mounted at xxxx"
<dtscode> i set it up as a service, so i expected to see teamspeak in the output, but its ./ts3...
<dtscode> so yes it is running
<set_killer> dtscode: okey, so then find in google a proper netstat command where you can find which program listens on which port
<rambo> Can someone tell me some reason for using ubuntu ?
<skittishtrigger> cause its awesome, more efficient, less restricted, more secure, etc, etc
<bekks> rambo: your free will to do so.
<rambo> sure
<k1l> rambo: its open source and it doesnt cost you anything.
<fighterflight> ubuntu is end user friendly with auto config of most everything, including networking. and comes with point and click install for programs
<rambo> all that i hear about cannonical sniffing out user data ?
<skittishtrigger> I am slowly converting all my computers for my whole family to linux (Ubuntu specifically)
<skittishtrigger> you can opt out of almost everything you send to them
<k1l> rambo: yeah, that is the FUD that gets talked when the project gets more  and more spread among the users
<aaas> anyone have a decent solution for easily restoring a system (not a backup, data is fine)?...i was thinking using etckeeper for keeping the configuration and maybe dpkg --set/get-selections to reinstall packages.  I like this for version control of etc, I don't want to clone an entire drive on a schedule, I think vagrant is overkill for a single computer.  Any other options for 'single-button' restore?
<rambo> why should we prefer ubuntu instead of debian ?
<skittishtrigger> personal preference
<argish> how much time are you willing to spend on it
<rambo> i dont know
<rambo> 2 - 4 hours per day
<k1l> well, ubuntu focuses more on the mainstream user. before ubuntu no one in the linux world thought about a installer that looks nice and that your mother could use to install.
<skittishtrigger> Very tru, ubuntu made my transition less scary and opened me desktop-less versions :)
<Bashing-om> aaas: Depends, how cpmplex of a system ? Me I only backup personal files and keep a change log of any system files (configs) I cahange. System files are system files are system files. all are on the (RE-)install . :)
<rambo> Centos is ubuntu ?
<Guest79498> One reason I don't like to use Win$@#* is that I don't like paying the richest man in the world tribute to use my own computer, nor allowing him, the government, or anyone else to have full access to all data on my computer.
<bekks> rambo: Nope.
<zege> k1l: well fedora/rh have had a very nice graphical install for very long.
<Kamuela> How would I go about diagnosing why my Ubuntu machine disconnects from my router every 10 minutes or so?
<bekks> Bashing-om: Just for my information - how to you keep track of the files you change? Some pleain text file, with the name and the change?
<aaas> Bashing-om so i was doing that but I dont like 1) perpetuating changes to config files (if packages adopt new formats or new features or new configs)  so I like to make changes to new stock files if I can help it and 2) having version control is nice because there are many times I cant remember some config that I once had.....but I also want to reinstall the same packages...config files dont do 'backup' this....I don't want a clonned drive or a
<aaas> image backup...I will never have a 'fresh' install again if I keep doing that.
<admin123> hello
<Bashing-om> bekks: Basically, yes . Just a file of which file, where when and why .
<admin123> i need help, urgently
<admin123> plz plz plz
<jturek> admin123: is it life threatening?
<bekks> admin123: so plz plz plz start asking your actual question :)
 * jturek gets a CPR mask
 * jturek puts the AED on admin123
<jturek> bekks: no pulse :(
<rypervenche> Seems it wasn't so urgent. :O
#ubuntu 2015-03-14
<admin123> something wrong installing samba on ubuntu server, no connection with cloud, i can't configure a static ip for my server
 * jturek puts the AED away
<Bashing-om> aaas: Consider that version control is under package management. Files do exist as to what the package manager has done. Status files are manintained by the system as to what is and what is to be.
<bekks> admin123: So whats the issue you want to solve first?
<aaas> Bashing-om but if you make a change to file in etc the package manager doesn't track that, correct?
<admin123> connection to the cloud
<bekks> admin123: Fix you IP addressing first...
<admin123> oh, first, i install the server on virtualbox
<bekks> admin123: Yeah, so do that. :)
<admin123> i think the wrong is there
<bekks> I dont think so.
<bekks> I think you understanding of the networking mode for your vm is wrong.
<treelzebub> ./edgeofmyseat
<admin123> ok, but, after the first up, my server goes fine, my host pc, with ubuntu 14, runs correctly, and connect to the other pc on lan
<admin123> now, after install samba, all is wrong
<bekks> Define "all is wrong".
<AndChat734064> Hey, does anyone here have any experience with VAAPI?
<bekks> samba does not change your network connection.
<admin123> yeah, i know, but... what happen
<admin123> ok, step by step
<admin123> host pc ip some 192.168.1.x
<admin123> server ip with virtual box 10.0.0.1x
<admin123> with this ip on virtualbox, the internet runs correctly
<admin123> but i can't see other pc's on lan
<zege2> admin123: no wonder. your server is in a different network
<Timvde|> wafflejock: nslookup is slow too. But pinging 8.8.8.8 doesn't work either. *all* internet connectivity is gone.
<rypervenche> admin123: You are currently using NATing. You will either need to correctly set up the NAT routing and port forward from your VM, or you'll want to use a bridge interface.
<admin123> before, i install lamp good, my host pc display a basic configuration
<admin123> the connection between pc's with server runs fine
<admin123> now, doing the same thing, i can't connect with lan or internet connection
<bekks> Define "doing the same thing".
<bekks> You did not even mention your ubuntu version yet.
<admin123> start the server, connect to lan and navigate on internet
<admin123> 14.04 lts
<fighterflight> i'm distracted in another window. thanks again for the help
<bekks> admin123: And since you yre using NAT, you cannot access your VM from the host. Which is described in the vbox manual.
<admin123> and server 14.04
<wafflejock> Timvde, yeah would follow other suggestions then, use lspci -k, see what exact device and module is loaded and google for your version of ubuntu and see if you can find anything related
<admin123> with NAT, the same error, with bridged or something else
<bekks> admin123: WHICH error? :)
<wafflejock> Timvde, perhaps try disabling ipv6 http://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Timvde|> wafflejock: the IPv6 could've been a coincidence too, but I'll try to see if it helps :)
<admin123> no connection like before
<admin123> :P
<bekks> admin123: "no connection" is far too vage. Connection from where to where, using which tools, how are you trying to "connect", etc.?
<wafflejock> Timvde, yup just guessing at this point but shouldn't hurt to try
<Timvde> true :)
<admin123> connection from pc's host and server on virtalbox
<bekks> admin123: As I just said: using NAT, you CANNOT connect from host to guest directly.
<TiK> admin123: do bridged mode
<TiK> then you wil. have a local ip
<admin123> ok, i use the bridged mode
<bekks> And change the IP address of the guest afterwards.
<TiK> you can "talk" with
<admin123> and no connection bekks
<bekks> Define "no connection".
<bekks> Provide the details I asked, please.
<TiK> they will share the same ip but aa different local ip
<HeroCC> Quick Question: How do I use a command with multiple of the same quote in it? For example:
<HeroCC> alias $oldCmd='echo "Command $baseCmd not found, using $oldCmd" && $oldCmd'
<HeroCC> I want to put quotes around $oldCmd and $newCmd
<HeroCC> But it escapes the alias
<admin123> bekks, you and i on a infinite bucle
<admin123> tnx for help dude
 * treelzebub pats bekks on the back
<W1n5t0n> hello?
<W1n5t0n> yo???????????????????????????????
<W1n5t0n> nigga
<W1n5t0n> wtf!!!!!!!11
<Kamuela> How would I go about diagnosing why my Ubuntu machine disconnects from my router every 10 minutes or so?
<ai6pg> Kamuela - wireless or wired ?
<Kamuela> ai6pg: wireless
<ai6pg> Kamuela - have the same problem.  I'm using wired now. Would like to see the solution.
<Timvde|> wafflejock: nope, just lost internet connection again :(
<kulelu88> Hi there.
<kulelu88> For the ubuntu firewall, how do I add an application that I installed as a Rule??
<kulelu88> the application is Dukto
<kulelu88> file transfer application
<teward> kulelu88: by default the 'firewall' doesn't block anything outboudn
<kulelu88> teward: I am trying to create an inbound filter
<kulelu88> the firewall is blocking inbound
<teward> kulelu88: you have to determine the ports used by the application - you can guess by doing this: sudo netstat -tulpn | grep dukto
<teward> kulelu88: no clue if that'll work to id the ports it's on
<teward> kulelu88: it should be documented in the application though and its documentation.
<kulelu88> teward: you mean which port it uses?
<kulelu88> is in the documentation?
<wafflejock> Timvde, check out lsb_release -a, and lspci -k | grep wifi -B2
<kulelu88> teward: in the output, where is the port number shown?
<wafflejock> Timvde, er just lspci -k, if the grep doesn't work out
<teward> kulelu88: pastebin the output
<teward> !pastebin | kulelu88
<ubottu> kulelu88: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pavlos> Timvde, lspci -nn might help
<kulelu88> I messaged you tew
<kulelu88> teward:
<teward> kulelu88: i don't accept random pms
<kulelu88> teward: It is just the output
<kulelu88> nothing more
<W1n5t0n> hello?
<W1n5t0n> niggas?
<kulelu88> nevermind, found the port. thanks for the command though teward
<W1n5t0n> hey has anybody heard of irssi?
<teward> W1n5t0n: yes, however your attitude (and swearing) is relatively bad here, and isn't a good thing.
<deper30> @teward, yes, irssi is amazing
<deper30> er, wrong person :)
<W1n5t0n> im cussing because im trying to get attention
<teward> W1n5t0n: that's a fastline for a ban
<teward> so don't do it.
<kulelu88> muricans
<W1n5t0n> theres hundreds on here and nobody is talking so thats why sorry
<deper30> just a quick question in here, I'm looking to migrate my OS to another hard drive that is a larger size. Could I just dd it to the other drive and things should be fine?
<W1n5t0n> anyways irssi i want to use it but i cannot
<W1n5t0n> can anybody help me?
<teward> W1n5t0n: 'cannot' is vague - there needs to be more specifics about 'cannot use it' and why
<deper30> W1n5t0n: just open a terminal and type 'irssi'
<W1n5t0n> i cant use it because when i type in /join and then a channel it says IrssI: not connected to a server
<deper30> W1n5t0n: connect ot a server first
<W1n5t0n> how?
<deper30> for freenode, you want to '/connect irc.freenode.net'
<W1n5t0n> this is literally my first time doing an irc
<W1n5t0n> i know nothing of it so sorry if i sound like an idiot
<treelzebub> W1n5t0n: you don't say
<W1n5t0n> anyways i plan to use it for pm my friends during class
<W1n5t0n> i can use Xchat np but irssi is a pain in the butt
<kulelu88> ouch treelzebub
<W1n5t0n> see what i mean no reply
<W1n5t0n> -_-
<W1n5t0n> hundreds of people on here NO ANSWERS
<kulelu88> W1n5t0n: he told you to connect using that command
<W1n5t0n> what command?
<kulelu88> secondly, people will help when they can. This isn't paid support buddy
<kulelu88> ... /connect irc.freenode.net
<OerHeks> take read W1n5t0n https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi#Using_Irssi
<W1n5t0n> dude its so simple of a problem "buddy" so dont give me that crap you guys know how to use it more than i do
<W1n5t0n> and he left
<OerHeks> Yes, that is why we made that help page W1n5t0n
<W1n5t0n> thanks and look sorry if im acting like a buthole i just get really fustrated when i cant figure something out really i do apologize on my part and thanks for your resposes
<SchrodingersScat> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<W1n5t0n> *responses
<W1n5t0n> you cant say butthole on here?
<Ben64> W1n5t0n: you've been asked to tone down your language a few times already, do so
<W1n5t0n> -_- fine
<Ben64> and this is Ubuntu support, not irssi, not irc support, not a place for you to get out your frustrations
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | to find channels that are more fitting for those topics
<ubottu> to find channels that are more fitting for those topics: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<W1n5t0n> are there any places where its just a whatever kind of chat?
<OerHeks> channels with ## are non-official channels
<Timvde|> wafflejock: Sorry, I fell asleep, it's already 2AM here :) I'm using utopic, and lspci -i doesn't give any output with "wifi" in it
<OerHeks> *support
<pavlos> Timvde, lspci -nn might help
<SchrodingersScat> W1n5t0n: there's a few, try the alis bot, some are just general chat
<W1n5t0n> is there a list where i can look at the hundreds of channels
<W1n5t0n> alis bot/
<Ben64> yes, read what ubottu said about alis
<Timvde|> pavlos: no output with "wifi" either
<pavlos> Timvde, since I came last in the discussion, ls lspci -nn does not show the adapter try lsusb ... dont use grep
<pavlos> Timvde, if*
<Timvde|> oh, aha: 0d:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0034] (rev 01)
<pavlos> well done
<pavlos> Timvde, so it is a matter of searching online for AR9462 and ubuntu
<W1n5t0n> it just redirected me to channels about alis
<Timvde|> pavlos: do you know the original problem?
<yeats> ath9k should probably handle that card
<pavlos> Timvde, no so I'm sorry if I jumped in
<SchrodingersScat> W1n5t0n: try /msg alis list *offtopic
<Timvde|> pavlos: my laptop randomly loses internet connectivity when at home. Other devices don't have the problem (but all other devices are Windows or Android), and my laptop doesn't have a problem on other networks
<W1n5t0n> oh cool
<miguel_> hola
<pavlos> Timvde, seems this chipset has issues ...
<Guest39869> alguien me puede ayudar con el ubuntu
<Kamuela> ai6pg: wireless
<pavlos> !es | Guest39869
<ubottu> Guest39869: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kamuela> ai6pg: sorry
<Kamuela> How would I go about diagnosing why my Ubuntu machine disconnects from my router every 10 minutes or so?
<Timvde|> pavlos: Never had any issues in the past two years, and it works fine on all other networks
<Timvde|> pavlos: And I can't find any clues about why it disconnects :(
<yeats> Timvde|: looks like there's a kernel bug on it: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42877
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 42877 in network-wireless "ath9k - Wireless connection randomly drops" [High,New]
<pavlos> Timvde, with new kernels seems the support for this chip got hosed.
<pavlos> thanks yeats
<Timvde|> So.. "I'm out of luck"?
<yeats> Timvde|: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/301442/atheros-ar9462-wifi-very-unstable-package-loss might help
<yeats> Timvde|: bug comments may have workarounds
<wafflejock> Timvde, worst case scenario can pick up a wireless USB adapter if it's a big annoyance
<Timvde|> wafflejock: Well, I used my phone as a wifi receiver before :)
<Timvde|> But thanks for your help :)
<yeats> Timvde|: also have a look at /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog for messages around the times of the drops, then google those
<ubuntu-mate> test
<yeats> it may be something you can work around
<Timvde|> yeats: Didn't find anything interesting there
<Timvde|> I already looked at all log files that seemed relevant to me before coming here
<yeats> Timvde|: well, now that you know the kernel module is ath9k, that might allow you to search log messages for that
<yeats> e.g., 'grep ath /var/log/syslog | less'
<pavlos> Timvde, http://askubuntu.com/questions/224619/how-to-resolve-wireless-disconnect-problem-in-atheros-ath9k
<Timvde|> Btw, I don't *disconnect*, I only lose internet access. That's the weird part :/
<pavlos> Timvde, maybe you need to blacklist the driver
<Timvde|> pavlov: and then Ubuntu will choose another, more generic driver that might work?
<yeats> Timvde|: ath9k is the "generic" driver for that model card, FYI
<wafflejock> Timvde, weirdest part to me is you say it doesn't have this problem on other wifi networks, makes me thing it must be related to the encryption protocol for the wifi then or something in the network that's messing it up (not sure what that would be though)
<yeats> Timvde|: I had a similar issue and from the log messages, I was able to find a workaround (in my case it was disabling N wireless support)
<pavlos> Timvde, no, the idea is some parameters are not accepted in the ath9k driver. BTW, what's the exact hardware (laptop,desktop)?
<Timvde|> pavlos: Acer Aspire V3-771G
<Timvde|> ueOkay, I switched to tethering my wifi through my phone again, I should be stable now
<Timvde|> wafflejock: Yea, that's strange. And afaik, the two networks that I use most, are very similar
<Timvde|> Both n with wpa2-psk and AES, afaik
<pavlos> Timvde, another post suggests disabling ipv6 in network settings
<Timvde|> yeats: I would prefer not to disable n support, for obvious reasons :) Especially since another network is working on n
<Timvde|> pavlos: I tried that earlier this evening, didn't help :(
<Timvde|> I guess I'll just use my phone as wireless receiver for now
<yeats> Timvde|: I wasn't necessarily suggesting that, just providing my experience for your info in case it puts you on the right scent ;-)
<Timvde|> and hope some update fixes it in the future
<pavlos> Timvde, another suggestion ... sudo modprobe -rfv acer_wmi
<Timvde|> pavlos: let's try :)
<pavlos> Timvde, then blacklist the driver ... echo "blacklist acer_wmi" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<pavlos> Timvde, then reboot and pray :)
<Timvde|> pavlos: oh, does modprobe -r survive reboot?
<pavlos> Timvde, dont think so but it the driver is blacklisted, it is not loaded with insmod
<pavlos> if*
<Timvde|> pavlos: Oh, I missed your message in between, sorry :)
<vodkode> I went to officemax today, why is it they are selling these AMD E1/E2 powered all-in-ones? it is such a sorry CPU the Proc's from literally 7 - 8 years ago stomp it
<vodkode> I was given one and it barely runs Ubuntu (no, it seriously does barely run it, KDE is laggy, it just sucks)
<daftykins> vodkode: off topic i'm afraid
<vodkode> ok
<pavlos> vodkode, try a lighter DE like xfce
<vodkode> thats what I did, its just, gah, its horrible and its not the OS's fault, I have an IBM T400 that screams with Ubuntu
<vodkode> and the T400 has 2gb of memory the AMD E2 1.8ghz has 6gb and crawls
<pavlos> vodkode, search the net for that model, if others have similar issues ...
<Timvde|> pavlos: Now the thing is... How long should I go without problems before declaring it fixed? :P
<Timvde|> Having connection issues is a recognizable, but not a decidable problem :(
<Timvde|> [/computer-science-nerd]
<pavlos> Timvde, dont know that, d/l a big torrent and walk around the house and see if connection drops while d/l
<SchrodingersScat> symlink urandom and download that remotely?
<Timvde|> pavlos: It was a rhetorical question :)
<pavlos> Timvde, :) at times, I do the same, walk my laptop around the house to see how the connection behaves
<Timvde|> pavlos: but I jinxed it, I lost my internet connection
<pavlos> darn
<smeghma> hi all
<Timvde|> pavlos: So let's just use my phone as wifi receiver for now and go to bed (it's almost 3AM here)
<Timvde|> I'm only here in weekends, so it's not *too* bad
<Timvde|> thanks all for your kind help :)
<pavlos> Timvde, :) or if you can buy one of those tiny usb wireless adapters (wireless mice use similar) ...
<pavlos> Timvde, np, I used to live in Leuven many years ago
<Timvde|> pavlos: heh, I study there :)
<drose379> Hey, anyone run into laggy graphics after waking from sleep or hibernate?
<smeghma> yes
<drose379> you know a fix smeghma?
<smeghma> well there's not really a fix... black people tend to steal the graphics card or the monitor
<smeghma> while you are asleep
<drose379> oh
<niggur> hi all
<Finetundra> how do you log into tty1 in a live session?
<daftykins> should already be
<Finetundra> what do you mean?
<daftykins> typically switching to it i've just seen ubuntu@ubuntu~#
<daftykins> which version are you trying?
<retentiveboy> yeah, no login prompt in live mode AFAIK
<Finetundra> 13.10 live disc is all that can sorta run right now
<daftykins> how's that even possible? :) download a new one
<Moonlightning> Oh, wow.
<Finetundra> I tried to. it flat out won't boot
<daftykins> what version, on what kind of medium?
<Moonlightning> Maybe there should be a confirmation for that. Or some setup such that the bot tells you you should only use that trigger in emergencies /before/ it mass-pings all the ops.
<xkk> Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu ? I get this error on booting the live CD and pressing either install or try ubuntu without installing -> http://i.imgur.com/irQIAVh.jpg
<daftykins> Finetundra: yep confirmed, auto logged in @ TTY1 on a 14.04 live session
<xkk> It's ubuntu 14.10 from a thumb drive
<Finetundra> what do you mean what version? if you mean number then 14.04 on a CD. It's worked before on many machines except this one which only seems to like the 13.10 disc
<daftykins> xkk: likely your download was corrupt or your drive wasn't sucessfully made up.
<daftykins> Finetundra: booted with nomodeset?
<xkk> daftykins: is there a way to check if the download was corrupted? I reformatted the thumbdrive and used universal-usb-installer twice
<xkk> no dice though
<Finetundra> daftykins, I don't know what that is
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> !md5 | xkk
<ubottu> xkk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daftykins> xkk: try a full format on the drive as well
<xkk> daftykins: kk checked md5 and it's correct
<xkk> daftykins: I will try a full format of the thumbdrive
<xkk> daftykins: do you think I should try unetbootin instead of the tool from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows ?
<daftykins> UUI from pendrivelinux.com is fine, unetbootin should be avoided
<xkk> daftykins: okay
<daftykins> xkk: is it a 750 Ti you have?
<xkk> daftykins: brand new laptop: Acer Aspire V 15 (V3-572G-76EM) and it has a Geforce 840m gfx chipset
<daftykins> xkk: mmhmm, see above when i typed !nomodeset to someone else, you may end up needing that same function to boot -possibly not but worth bearing in mind
<daftykins> bed for me, gl all
<thaha> ???????????
<thaha> halo
<xkk> daftykins: thank you for your help!
<thaha> aaarumilleppa ?
<mopia> I am having trouble with multiple monitors after a reinstall. It was working before but I do not remember how I did it. Google doesn't seem to be helping. My issue is the additional screens initialise on power up, but shut down after the OS gets started.
<thaha>  am having trouble with resolution in ubuntu 14.04
<thaha>  am having trouble with resolution in ubuntu 14.04
<thaha>  am having trouble with resolution in ubuntu 14.04
<HoNgOuRu> Hi, I have a question. How do I create a path like C:\ so a program can read files located in "C:\db\" in linux ? I am using a program made with java but the path of the file is hardcoded
<HoNgOuRu> its a .jar file so no wine needed
<AmyVictoria> hey
<AmyVictoria> so uh
<AmyVictoria> I'm kinda having an issue
<ace2race> hi i need some help putting an iso file on a usb
<omgitsmit> ace2race: have you tried unetbootin?
<ace2race> yes and i did it soo much over and over it broke my usb
<AmyVictoria> I can't seem to actually log in. I type in my password on the log in screen and nothing comes up and all I can see is my desktop and the version in the bottom corner.
<ace2race> usb stick
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: can you get console if you press CTRL-ALT-F1?
<AmyVictoria> yes
<omgitsmit> ace2race: so the usb is "broken"
<HoNgOuRu> can anybody throw some light to my problem ? I need a path "C:\db\" so a program can acces its files in ubuntu
<ace2race> yeah.. not the port.. just the usb stick.. i dont mind. i probuly just formated to much... i have more usb sticks
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: can you login?
<AmyVictoria> I type in my password and that's what brings me to the screen
<AmyVictoria> no terminal
<AmyVictoria> no status bar
<AmyVictoria> and no desktop icons
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: im sayin on the F1 terminal
<AmyVictoria> oh
<omgitsmit> ...
<ace2race> i got the iso and i cant get it to work.. but it runs in vm virtual box.. but i need it to run all by its self so i can have access to all my ram and run it alone
<AmyVictoria> it's telling me my log in is incorrect
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: you may have the user incorrect, anyway hit CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to the "desktop"
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: hit CTRL-ALT T
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: does a terminal come up?
<ace2race> so is there anyother way to install the os to my computer by my current os without a usb
<AmyVictoria> I can't open terminal on the desktop
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: if you can log into the system on the F1 terminal, i can walk you through reinstalling the ubuntu desktop
<AmyVictoria> my mouse cursor is displayed and mobes if that means anything
<AmyVictoria> okay
<AmyVictoria> let me try and get the login right this time
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: you should see the username when typing your password before logging into the desktop
<AmyVictoria> yeah
<AmyVictoria> I typed that in
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: hmm
<AmyVictoria> but I might have mafe a mistake
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: i dont know what to tell ya
<AmyVictoria> let me try again
<omgitsmit> lol
<AmyVictoria> in the terminal spaces in the username would still be spaces or something else?
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: usernames do not have spaces, if im not mistaken
<ace2race> how do i make it so i can install win 7 from a usb stick.. i need to install windows beside my current os
<AmyVictoria> my username is my name and it is with spaces
<AmyVictoria> like
<omgitsmit> ive never used my real name on ubuntu, so i always thought it was displaying my username
<omgitsmit> i guess its just a display name
<AmyVictoria> it shows me "Amelia Victoria Wilson" above the password input box
<omgitsmit> Thats a very official display name :)
<AmyVictoria> are the spaces in issue?
<omgitsmit> im afraid i wont be able to help any further since you cannot log into the system
<AmyVictoria> should I replace them with dashes or underscores?
<omgitsmit> i dont know :(
<AmyVictoria> my guest mode works if that means anything
<omgitsmit> someone else may know how to resolve your issue without it
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria, i just got here. I'm sorry, but can you repeat your issue?
<ace2race> omgitsmit are you still helping me? i cant get it to boot from the usb
<omgitsmit> ace2race: i did assist by suggesting an app you've already tries.
<AmyVictoria> I am trying to log in to my account but after I enter my password there is no launcher, status bar, or desktop iconws
<ace2race> why arnt any usbs popping up in unet booten for me?
<AmyVictoria> my gues account works and my mouse is displaying
<AmyVictoria> guest MODE, not account
<omgitsmit> treelzebub: AmyVictoria: sounds like .cache issue maybe?
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria, interesting. gimme a sec.
<xkk> dangit. Still getting error (http://i.imgur.com/irQIAVh.jpg) even after completely reformatting disk :/
<treelzebub> omgitsmit, could be!
<xkk> does anyone have any other ideas as to what it might be ?
<omgitsmit> treelzebub: they cant get into the system via F1 or i would just have them reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<xkk> is it possible it's caused by fastboot of some sort ?
<omgitsmit> maybe unity also
<Smarticles101> Lol
<omgitsmit> xkk: /dev/loop0 is your cd-rom
<xkk> omgitsmit: I'm botting from a USB drive
<omgitsmit> xkk: you're trying to format your cd-rom?
<ace2race> i hit ctrl+alt+F1 and i about couldent get out lol
<omgitsmit> (lol)
<xkk> omgitsmit: I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 desktop amd64 onto a new laptop
<ace2race> you can get out by ctrl+alt+F7
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<AmyVictoria> 14.04
<ace2race> AmyVictoria, i think i can help
<omgitsmit> xkk: what was above that? the error above it is the actual info we need.
<omgitsmit> xkk: something about Maxwell and his chipset ;)
<xkk> omgitsmit: there is nothing before that. I boot -> press f12 -> click enter on "Try Ubuntu" -> I get small Ubuntu loading screen -> That error
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria, do you have an nvidia gfx card?
<xkk> that is the only text ever on the screen
<omgitsmit> xkk: try the install option instead
<AmyVictoria> no
<AmyVictoria> no
<yeats> AmyVictoria: the displayed name (your full name with spaces) is *not* your username - you would have picked your username when installing
<omgitsmit> xkk: instead of "try ubuntu"
<AmyVictoria> hmm
<xkk> omgitsmit: yeah, I tried that. Same exact result :/
<omgitsmit> xkk: doh
<AmyVictoria> how do I find that?
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria, what's this about a username? are you typing your full name as a username?
<AmyVictoria> it's what displays when I log in
<quinthius> hi all... installing restricted extras from software center... entire app went dark gray and been sitting like that for 20-30 mins now, is that normal?
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria, what is what displays where?
<ace2race> what is you username again?
<AmyVictoria> when I go to log in
<AmyVictoria> I only type in my password
<omgitsmit> quinthius: of course not, feel free to kill the software center and relaunch
<AmyVictoria> above the field is my full name
<yeats> AmyVictoria: right, and mine shows my full name too, but that's not my username
<omgitsmit> quinthius: attempt to install again. its locked up on me in the past as well.
<quinthius> omgitsmit: thanks :)
<treelool> AmyVictoria: Try to log in with just amelia or Amilia
<yeats> AmyVictoria: username is probably something like 'amelia'
<omgitsmit> quinthius: if you yell and click X to close enough times, you might get the crash dialog box :)
<xkk> I guess the issue is that it's not picking up the USB driver at installation time "for some reason" (that is my best guess)
<xkk> I do not know enough about how linux internals work
<omgitsmit> xkk: its some hardware of some type
<yeats> AmyVictoria: the installer automatically selects a username based on the name you type in (usually your first name)
<omgitsmit> xkk: or the USB is corrupt, have you tried reflashing?
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria, so you're saying you type a password and you get nothing but a desktop background?
<AmyVictoria> yeah
<AmyVictoria> that exactly
<treelzebub> okay. hold.
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: try username: amy on that F1 screen
<xkk> omgitsmit: I checked ISO md5 and it's valid. I reflashed USB three times, including a full-reformat
<omgitsmit> xkk: good work
<AmyVictoria> neithewr Amelia or Amy worked
<treelzebub> i think ace2race was right. give ctrl+alt+F7 a shot
<omgitsmit> xkk: silly question, any hardware called "maxwell" on the system? dvd-rom?
<yeats> AmyVictoria: you might try 'awilson' too
<treelzebub> after you supply the user/pass that you think is most likely correct...
<xkk> omgitsmit: I think that is the Nvidia GPU on the laptop
<omgitsmit> yeah i couldnt get AmyVictoria into the system lol
<omgitsmit> xkk: that should be just fine
<omgitsmit> xkk: is there a cd in the computer by any chance?
<yeats> AmyVictoria: oh - and do 'amelia' not 'Amelia'
<xkk> omgitsmit: no CD/DVD/BlueRay drive is on the laptop, no. It didn't come with one.
<AmyVictoria> IT WORKED
<xkk> omgitsmit: there's an obvious slot where one could go, but none is present.
<AmyVictoria> CAPITALISM STRIKES AGAIN
<omgitsmit> Houston, we have access.
<pavlos> how about if Amy reboots into single mode and then look at /etc/passwd
<yeats> AmyVictoria: :-)
<treelzebub> yay! ace2race to the rescue.
<AmyVictoria> okay
<AmyVictoria> now what
<ace2race> what did i do?
<omgitsmit> xkk: i had some older hardware that had installation issues, i used the "alternate cd" to install
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria: what's on your screen?
<xkk> omgitsmit: it's really really new hardware, I am betting all the USB ports are v3 -- do you think that might be the issue ?
<AmyVictoria> welcome to ubuntu stuff
<AmyVictoria> 20 packages can be updated
<AmyVictoria> 16 are security
<ace2race> update
<omgitsmit> xkk: have you checked if the BIOS supports, like, "under clocking" the 3.0 to 2.0?
<omgitsmit> xkk: might help
<AmyVictoria> ubuntu is free... ABSOLUTELY NO WARRENTY
<xkk> omgitsmit: Acer Aspire V 15 (model: V3-572G-76EM) FWIW
<omgitsmit> NO REFUNDS
<treelzebub> oh boy. you guys take it from here. from here you learn linux :D
<xangua> !ot | AmyVictoria omgitsmit
<ubottu> AmyVictoria omgitsmit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AmyVictoria> it showed some stuff but I don't think it did anything
<xkk> omgitsmit: sadly bios is very dumb and offers almost no features on anything
<omgitsmit> xkk: oh joy
<ace2race> i read that too.. i like ubuntu :)
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: sudo apt-get update
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<yeats> AmyVictoria: probably need to do something like what's described in the answers here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<AmyVictoria> downloading stuff now
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: if that doesnt help, we will dump the xsession cache
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: and maybe reinstall the packages
<omgitsmit> AmyVictoria: since the guest session works fine.
<omgitsmit> xkk: to be honest, this just looks like a bad USB or bad ISO
<AmyVictoria> well
<yeats> AmyVictoria: http://askubuntu.com/a/80988 is a variation of that same approach
<omgitsmit> xkk: how are you making this usb anyway? maybe that's where you're getting it mixed up
<AmyVictoria> now I just gotta wait for it to download and see what happens
<pavlos> xkk, can you try that usb with another compute|desktop|laptop?
<xkk> omgitsmit: I'll try booting the USB on another PC and see if it works.
<omgitsmit> xkk: sounds good
<xkk> omgitsmit: For creating USB I follow official tutorial http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ace2race> hey omgitsmit if i tried unetbooten and it seemed like it just skiped installing the files from my iso files and said done could it mean that my iso file is corrupt?
<ace2race> but my iso file work in virtualbox
<omgitsmit> ace2race: you can check the ISO file with the md5 sum
<omgitsmit> make sure its good
<ace2race> whats md5 sum?
<omgitsmit> ace2race: its a finger print hash of a file, so you can verify every bit and byte is there.
<pavlos> man md5sum
<AmyVictoria> [terrible wifi intensifies]
<treelzebub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<AmyVictoria> 40mg shouldn't take this long
<ace2race> oh so just install from the software center
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria: you should really be tethered to your router if you're just now installing and updating ubuntu.
<omgitsmit> xkk: can you edit the syslinux.cfg file on the usb?
<AmyVictoria> treelzebub: for some wierd reason the ethernet mort no longer works on this laptop
<xkk> omgitsmit: FFS it was the thumb drive
<omgitsmit> xkk: <3
<AmyVictoria> port*
<omgitsmit> xkk: story of my life
<xkk> omgitsmit: IO errors like crazy on another machine. thank you for all the help! Been trying to debug this issue for the past ~6 hours lol
<omgitsmit> whoa
<ace2race> is there any way i can make my usb act like a cd?
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria: without a cat5 cable, your ubuntu installation experience will likely be fraught with peril.
<xkk> ace2race: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<omgitsmit> xkk: they're on linux
<xkk> ah
<omgitsmit> ace2race: unetbootin isnt working for me
<omgitsmit> ace2race: soemthings wrong.
<ace2race> what?
<xkk> ace2race: this one for Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<pavlos> xkk, seems the actual usb is not working well ... can you try with another usb stick?
<ace2race> i got ubuntu.. i want windows on a usb so i can boot from it
<omgitsmit> pavlos: we've already determined that.
<pavlos> k
<AmyVictoria> six whole upgrade packages downloaded
<cfhowlett> ace2race, use the windows tools to make windows media is the best policy
<ace2race> do you mean wine
<xangua> by using windows, he means windows
<cfhowlett> ace2race, absolutely not.  ask ##windows how to make the windows USB
<ace2race> but i only got ubuntu on my computers
<xkk> ace2race: probably cannot do easilly from ubuntu
<ace2race> i understand
<omgitsmit> ace2race: unetbootin works for me on windows right now, but when i try to create it on my ubuntu laptop, it doesnt boot.
<omgitsmit> ace2race: very strange, i wonder if there's something up with unetbootin?
<ace2race> ubuntu helped my update my computer like a few weeks ago. i was on linux mint then
<treelzebub> AmyVictoria: great! do you have a UI now?
<omgitsmit> doh
<omgitsmit> treelzebub: i figured it out, their session isnt loading. its a cache issue as i thought. the guest session working is a dead give away. (im learning yay!)
<odsent_> can someone help me with libreoffice calc
<odsent_> making a graph
<cfhowlett> odsent_, libreoffice has a support channel.  best to go there
<odsent_> uh where is it
<cfhowlett> odsent_, www.libreoffice.org
<cfhowlett> "Get Help" menu
<rbrown_> anyone know if trusty is broken in terms of kickstart?
<rbrown_> no matter what I keep getting prompt that I have multiple active nic's
<rbrown_> and it wont automate the instal until I select the nic
<ace2race> im trying to do this http://tweaks.com/windows/39415/how-to-install-windows-7-and-8-using-a-usb-flash-drive/ im stuck on step 2 or three
<rbrown_> my preseed file has the nic set to auto
<ace2race> and i dont have a cd all i got is the iso
<eikon81g> can anyone point me to a channel that works with iphones and ipads?
<cfhowlett> !phone | eikon81g
<ubottu> eikon81g: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<eikon81g> (sorry I am off topic a bit)
<ace2race> #apple
<eikon81g> let me check there, thank you
<cfhowlett> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<eikon81g> thanks all I will digg in
<omgitsmit> we're not judging you. not at all.
<eikon81g> lol, thanks..?
<eikon81g> ?me blushes
 * eikon81g blushes
<ace2race> hey omgitsmit can you help me understand this?
<ace2race> http://tweaks.com/windows/39415/how-to-install-windows-7-and-8-using-a-usb-flash-drive/
<omgitsmit> im having some chrome pages crash when i have many open, i checked my swap and i had none. so i mkswap a new partition and swapon'ed it. but i still have the issue.
<omgitsmit> nvm, swapon shows swap usage
<omgitsmit> its full, i'll increase the partition.
<omgitsmit> thanks omgitsmit
<mines5> I have a very confusing conundrum on my hands
<omgitsmit> Whats up mines5?
<mines5> I need to run a vmware image in linux, but its not allowing me to open/install it properly
<omgitsmit> mines5: open/install vmware?
<omgitsmit> or the image itself
<blackangelpr> ace2race, if you are on windows its easier to use http://www.linuxliveusb.com/   still why would you have that on a linux channel ^^
<mines5> virt-manager gives me errors, and I tried running VMware from my windows partition via Wine but it failed.
<omgitsmit> mines5: can you pastebin the virt-man errors?
<ace2race> im not on windows im on ubuntu
<mines5> yeah, give me a minute
<ace2race> thats  why im confused
<omgitsmit> mines5: ive recently started playing with qemu and kvm hypervisor, its a lot of fun :)
<omgitsmit> mines5: i figured out how to get virt-manager X window over putty onto my windows box at work too!
<mines5> It says something about not having search permissions
<omgitsmit> mines5: pastbin?
<omgitsmit> +e
<mines5> posting it shortly
<mines5> http://pastebin.com/9wcP6Rk7
<omgitsmit> mines5: /media is tricky sometimes. ive had permission issues in the past. is there anyway you can move the vmware image over to your home folder where you have full permissions?
<mines5> I did, and tried running it from there, but it didn't work.
<omgitsmit> same exact error?
<mines5> Let me attempt it again
<omgitsmit> yeah pastebin that if you could too
<mines5> do you happen to know how I can start it with virt-manager from a shell line?
<omgitsmit> mines5: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ
<omgitsmit> mines5: it actually looks like we should convert it
<mines5> potentially
<omgitsmit> mines5: virsh list --all
<omgitsmit> mines5: virsh start <name>
<mines5> According to that page I need to convert the vmx to xml
<omgitsmit> i would follow it, they know a heck of lot more than i :)
<Addison_Wesley> congratulations guys: this is the only 100% active channel - everybody else is sleeping
<omgitsmit> Addison_Wesley: how to kill a chat 101
<Addison_Wesley> everytime i log on #ubuntu its full, open and vibrating
<mines5> I could be mean and say this is off topic, but I'm not a total butt like some.
<mines5> That sounds dirty.
<Addison_Wesley> hehehhheeh
<omgitsmit> mines5: i tend to off topic, but as long as its still having to do with what we're helping with.
<Addison_Wesley> cya guys
<mines5> I forgot the name of the chat that is allowed to go off-topic
<yuvi> hi guys
<mines5> Hello
<omgitsmit> !ot | mines5
<ubottu> mines5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yuvi> i have one doubt in open cv code
<yuvi> s,e,f,d = defects[i,0]                     start = tuple(cnt[s][0])                     end = tuple(cnt[e][0])                     far = tuple(cnt[f][0])                     dist = cv2.pointPolygonTest(cnt,centr,True)
<mines5> I can't help you with code, good luck lol
<yuvi> please some one assisit with that code
<omgitsmit> yuvi: is that ubuntu related?
<cfhowlett> yuvi, this is ubuntu support.  not coding support.
<yuvi> ok ok
<mines5> whats it for anyways?
<mines5> Also, apparently I fixed it, but now it can't read the logical drive
<omgitsmit> mines5: congrats?
<mines5> break out the party favors :D
<mines5> ITS ALIVE!
<omgitsmit> mines5: we save that for important house guests, im sorry.
<xkk> my laptop's 15" screen is 1920x1080 resolution.. can I ask Ubuntu to upscale things ?
<xkk> e.g. my cursor, icons, text, are all very small
<mines5> yes
<mines5> increase the dpi
<mines5> there is a setting for it somewhere, but there is something similar in windows for the exact same problem
<newquickscopez> Hello
<omgitsmit> Welcome newquickscopez
<newquickscopez> I just installed ubuntu and im getting some crazy artifacts everywhere
<mines5> what kinds?
<omgitsmit> newquickscopez: thats odd, onboard graphics or a card?
<newquickscopez> little red dots that are in perfect lines
<newquickscopez> card. my cpu doesnt have onboard
<omgitsmit> card overheating?
<newquickscopez> Eh I doubt that. GTX 750
<mines5> you may potentially need to find proper drivers if overheating isn't the problem
<cfhowlett> !amd | newquickscopez
<newquickscopez> Says I'm using some VESA bios thing
<omgitsmit> .. so 750's never over-heat?
<xkk> are you using nvidia drivers or open-source noveu ones ?
<newquickscopez> I have no idea
<mines5> ^
<newquickscopez> VESA: BIOS-P/N@N10282
<mines5> does anyone remember how to get to the menu for adding sources and such for installation
<newquickscopez> I have a fan blowing directly on my 750 and good airflow. its probably good id think
<mines5> he should be able to check for drivers there
<mines5> probably is not certain
<omgitsmit> mines5: you can get to it via software center
<omgitsmit> mines5: update manager too
<mines5> thats what I thought
<mines5> I just forgot
<omgitsmit> mines5: be a man and hack up your own 1337 hax sources.lst
<newquickscopez> the one on the software center doesnt seem to be the newest
<newquickscopez> still should be good?
<mines5> maybe
<mines5> I'd look to the web to see if your card has any drivers specific to linux
<cfhowlett> newquickscopez, for newest, download from the OEM
<cfhowlett> and, of course, search for the linux version
<Basketball> i ran wget http://kdl.cc.ksosoft.com/wps-community/download/a16/wps-office_9.1.0.4945~a16p3_i386.deb and i am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10594727/
<newquickscopez> thanks
<mines5> if it requires compiling make sure there are no errors while using the make command
<mines5> otherwise you'll screw yourself in make install
 * mines5 knows from personal experience
<cfhowlett> Basketball, bad download.  dl again and perform a hash check before installing
<mines5> I attempted to install sound card specific drivers for my laptop, and it failed in such a way it broke my sound
<Basketball> cfhowlett, i have downloaded multiple times
<cfhowlett> Basketball, note: you ARE downloading it from china.  strange things happen.
<mines5> potential bad download source?
<cfhowlett> Basketball, and how many times did you hash check?
<mines5> I never hash check personally
<mines5> I should though
<snufft> I'm making a custom ubuntu 14.10 installer with a more recent kernel that I want to use on two different devices. is there some kind of hardware check that I can use to tell the devices apart? can be before installation, during, or after (on first boot) if that helps :)
<Basketball> cfhowlett, idk how to hash check
<xkk> hmmm my trackpad is a bit buggery in Ubuntu -- right click seems weird/flaky
<iyogeshjoshi> hi
<iyogeshjoshi> I want to contribute to the ubuntu ..can any one guide me where to start with
<cfhowlett> !contribute | iyogeshjoshi
<ubottu> iyogeshjoshi: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mines5> Can you change kernels easily, or is it an arduous process?
<iyogeshjoshi> ubottu, thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mines5> I have a feeling its not, because removing the kernel kills the system like ripping a heart would kill a human.
<blackangelpr> mines5, could breake many things
<iyogeshjoshi> ubottu, haha i'll :)
<ubottu> iyogeshjoshi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Basketball, the official download site:  http://www.wps.com/linux/
<Basketball> cfhowlett, i know
<mines5> is it better than libre?
<cfhowlett> Basketball, the download page shows the relevant sha1 hash.  open your terminal.  run sha1 against your downloaded .deb.  compare output to the listed hash from the download site.  if they match, then you're .deb is clean.  if not ...
<Basketball> cfhowlett, how do i do it
<cfhowlett> READ THE ABOVE !
<cfhowlett> Basketball, also:   man sha1        in your terminal for command options
<mines5> or tab x2 to get a list of available commands similar to what has already been typed
<mines5> tab completion is one of my new favorite things
<mines5> Does anyone know what <Super> is referring to in the Unity Tweak Tool?
<mines5> Its under window spread
<mines5> I can go without an answer, I'm off to sleep for now, I may ask it again in the future.
<omgitsmit> mines5: super = windows key
<mines5> Really?
<mines5> That is nice to know
<mines5> I remember having the ability to do what super + w does in ubuntu that super +tab did in fedora
<mines5> anyways, I need to sleep, I bid you all farewell until next time.
<nitrous_> hello
<rypervenche> hi hi
<neerajsohal> hello people
<snufft> is it possible to create a new install disk of 14.10 with an updated kernel and some extra drivers attached?
<omgitsmit> snufft: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<snufft> omgitsmit, i had a go with the Ubuntu Customisation Kit but it only really lets me change language packs :| I'm not sure if I'm meant to get more joy from the Terminal step, but the terminal itself wouldn't work anyway :(
<snufft> omgitsmit, thanks for the suggestion though :
<snufft> :)
<irnfoot495> my php has been upgraded to 5.5.22-1 but there seems tostill be a problem with reading the syntax. I would reallt appreciate some help with this. I'm giveing thanks in advance
<rypervenche> irnfoot495: Reading what syntax? Of your code?
<irnfoot495> reading a address book but when it gets to else if it crashes.
<rypervenche> irnfoot495: This is not the correct channel for that. You will want to check in the PHP channel.
<irnfoot495> rypervenche: oh ok thanks
<rypervenche> irnfoot495: ##php I believe
<irnfoot495> rypervenche: I just tried to get into a site but they say I have to have an invitation.
<irnfoot495> ?????????
<rypervenche> irnfoot495: I am able to get in. Do you have a registered account on Freenode?
<irnfoot495> yes
<irnfoot495> ok I'kk try double pound!
<rypervenche> irnfoot495: You are not logged in right now as that user.
<irnfoot495> as that user what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> !register | irnfoot495
<ubottu> irnfoot495: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<irnfoot495> oh ok thanks will do!
<mohsen_> hi
<lotuspsychje> mohsen_: welcome
<mohsen_> tnx
<iyogeshjoshi> hey is there anyway to run IE and .NET on ubuntu? except visualization ?
<lotuspsychje> iyogeshjoshi: wine or playonlinux maybe
<lotuspsychje> iyogeshjoshi: check the wine database and the playonlinux database online
<lotuspsychje> !appd | iyogeshjoshi
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | iyogeshjoshi
<ubottu> iyogeshjoshi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iyogeshjoshi> i tried wine..it works but is slow and doesn't give proper performance
<iyogeshjoshi> haven't tried playonlinux
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | iyogeshjoshi
 * iyogeshjoshi looking for playonlinux on web
<ubottu> iyogeshjoshi: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<lotuspsychje> iyogeshjoshi: there are also firefox addons to switch agents (to make believe firefox its another browser), might be handy in some cases
<iyogeshjoshi> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> np
<iyogeshjoshi> i want to use IE. Not for just testing :P
<b0ss> hehehehe
<b0ss> i'm using linux
<b0ss> hehehehehe!
<lotuspsychje> iyogeshjoshi: keep in mind that IE has some heavy security flaws, i would not reccomend daily use..
<lotuspsychje> b0ss: keep it related to ubuntu support please
 * b0ss farts loudly
<iyogeshjoshi> lotuspsychje, I'm using IE for some development but not testing..for daily use Chrome and firefox are my fav
<gordanblimp> how do i share a folder from one linux pc to another im on linux mint which is kinda the same but they are asleep over there
<lotuspsychje> !mint | gordanblimp
<ubottu> gordanblimp: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lotuspsychje> iyogeshjoshi: IE developement?
<iyogeshjoshi> lotuspsychje, I am working on some project which need both IE and .NET for running, but I don't want to use windows os
<iyogeshjoshi> thats why looking for some way to run on ubuntu
 * iyogeshjoshi just love to use ubuntu 
<lotuspsychje> iyogeshjoshi: ok smart choice, i think your best bet is playonlinux or virtualbox
<iyogeshjoshi> yep i'm also betting on them only :)
<lotuspsychje> gordanblimp: install ubuntu 14.04 and we will help you share files :p
<mopia> iyogeshjoshi: What are you using that requires IE?
<gordanblimp> lotuspsychje: its ok its not hard its just a simple thing im not doing
<lotuspsychje> !info monodevelop | iyogeshjoshi maybe this could be handy too
<ubottu> iyogeshjoshi maybe this could be handy too: monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.12+dfsg-4 (utopic), package size 5525 kB, installed size 27377 kB
<maziar> please help me http://serverfault.com/questions/675436/juju-juju-bootstrap-in-container-uoi-bootstrap10-0-3-147
<iyogeshjoshi> morpia, its just a freelance project
<lotuspsychje> !info juju | maziar
<ubottu> maziar: juju (source: juju-core): next generation service orchestration system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.20.10-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<iyogeshjoshi> lotuspdychje, cool man thanks :)
<maziar> lotuspsychje, what do you mean ?
<mopia> iyogeshjoshi: I mean "What technology is being used that requires IE to run?"
<iyogeshjoshi> mopia, its just clients requirement to run, debug and test on IE
<mopia> iyogeshjoshi: Well IE will not work under Wine. You could dual boot, or you could use a VM.
<omgitsmit> iyogeshjoshi: i installed IE with winetricks
<mopia> omgitsmit: Does all of it work? :-)
<maziar> lotuspsychje, what do you mean ?
<omgitsmit> well, it loads. and i can browse, so yeah.
<mopia> did you try all the tests for it like acid etc?
<iyogeshjoshi> mopia, I hate window so just avoiding to make dual boot with windows on my system
<iyogeshjoshi> VM is looking a good option
<encoded> I am the passenger And I ride and I ride I ride through the citys backside I see the stars come out of the sky Yeah, theyre bright in a hollow sky You know it looks so good tonight
<maziar> please help me http://serverfault.com/questions/675436/juju-juju-bootstrap-in-container-uoi-bootstrap10-0-3-147
<mopia> iyogeshjoshi: One issue you will have with debugging your backend is that you have it do it old style by inserting print satements; you can't run a debugger on the *nix machine that can breakpoint or inspect the runinng code on the windows server. That aside it should work :-)
<iyogeshjoshi> mopia, I already figured that out :P
<iyogeshjoshi> thats a pain
<lotuspsychje> maziar: is this what you experience? http://askubuntu.com/questions/484166/machines-required-juju-bootstrap
<maziar> lotuspsychje, when you dont know what i am asking, why do you answer ? i want to install openstack and i use this link  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack , if you know nothing please be
<mutual> Is there any benefit to upgrading to 15.04 early? (from 14.10)
<mutual> and if so, how do I do so?
<mopia> 15.04 isn't finalised yet and has some bugs.
<omgitsmit> if you want a working system, i wouldnt upgrade just yet.
<mutual> ok
<mutual> i just saw that mesa 10.5 is in 15.04
<lotuspsychje> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<mutual> would I see significant improvements with that?
<mutual> lotuspsychje, thanks, didn't realize there's a separate channel for that
<lotuspsychje> mutual: np :p
<maziar> lotuspsychje, when you dont know what i am asking, why do you answer ? i want to install openstack and i use this link  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack , if you know nothing please be quiet
<lotuspsychje> !patience | maziar
<ubottu> maziar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mutual> lotuspsychje, you have all the !s ;)
<bazhang> !find openstack
<ubottu> Found: openstack-dashboard, openstack-dashboard-ubuntu-theme, openstack-pkg-tools, python-openstack-auth, munin-plugins-openstack, nagios-plugins-openstack, openstack-debian-images, openstack-resource-agents, python-openstack-compute, python-openstack-doc-tools (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openstack&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<omgitsmit> rekt
<maziar> lotuspsychje, shut up
<bazhang> maziar, lose the attitude
<mutual> maziar, this is a chat room full of volunteers
<bazhang> maziar, if you wish to install openstack, do so, see above for packages
<maziar> bazhang, im followed that link in ubuntu web site http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack ,,, and i have a problem , if you know my answer please answer if you dont know about openstack please be quiet ,,,, this is my post : http://askubuntu.com/questions/596621/juju-juju-bootstrap-in-container-uoi-bootstrap10-0-3-147 on ubuntu.com
<bazhang> maziar, please be civil here, for one: there is no help me or be quiet situation here, ever
<mutual> maziar I would recommend not telling others to "be quiet", it is impolite and probably violating channel rules
<mopia> in his defence, it is quite annoying when people provide utterly random answers to a question becuase they dont know the answer
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> thats no excuse at all
<mutual> mopia, two wrongs don't make a right
<mutual> though three lefts do make a right ;)
<mopia> and two wrights make an airplane
<mopia> but in all seiousness, if both thigns are wrong, both should get a talking to, not just one
<mutual> mopia, none of us are in a position to do "talking to"
<mopia> You were doing it  earlier :-)
 * b0ss takes a shit upon the head of mutual
 * b0ss groans
<lotuspsychje> !ops | b0ss
<ubottu> b0ss: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<b0ss> lmao
<b0ss> snitch
 * phunyguy looks up
 * mutual o.o
<b0ss> snitches get stiches
<mutual> mopia, i wasn't here when lotuspsychje "answered without knowing"
<lotuspsychje> mutual: ?
<mutual> nvm
<g-maurizi> I have ddwrt set as dhcp forwarder sending requests to a master dnsmasq dhcp server, dnsmasq.conf has ranges for each subnet declared, clients behind relay don't get leases, any help? anyone?
<azizLIGHT> lotus
<azizLIGHT> did lotuspsychje leave
<johnhunter> Hi
<rypervenche> Hello
<johnhunter> I am wondering why I got 'Cannot send to channel' message when I try to send something. Can anybody help
<johnhunter> and the channel is #dri-devel
<rww> johnhunter: they block users who aren't identified to NickServ from talking. /join #freenode for further discussion of that sort of thing, we only handle Ubuntu itself here :)
<johnhunter> fine
<johnhunter> thanks anyway
<rypervenche> johnhunter: That was the answer...
<arkie> hey can someone help me setting up a crontab?
<rypervenche> arkie: Sure, what do you need?
<arkie> so ive installed this on my ubuntu LAMP droplet with digitalocean
<arkie> https://github.com/digitalmethodsinitiative/dmi-tcat/wiki/Install-Guide
<arkie> im up to the "install crontab" part but im a little confused
<arkie> would i just type crontab -e in my root directory?
<rypervenche> arkie: Not at root.
<rypervenche> arkie:  Make sure you edit the crontab as the user (-u username) for which you made dmi-tcat/logs, dmi-tcat/proc and dmi-tcat/analysis/cache writeable (for example: www-data).
<arkie> so i used www-data
<arkie> should i be in a specific directory when i do this though rypervenche ?
<rypervenche> arkie: No. The cronjob has you moving to that directory and then running the PHP script.
<arkie> this directory? cd /var/www/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php
<rypervenche> Yep, the cronjob will move to that directory and then run the PHP script.
<arkie> okay
<arkie> so ill just do crontjob -e right now?
<arkie> and then follow the steps?
<arkie> crontab*
<rypervenche> arkie: Yep yep. You'll need to run "crontab -eu www-data"
<Bryanstein> Does anyone know a way to have udev ignore a device once it's plugged in(other than ignore_device which is deprecated)?
<arkie> so that just takes me into this rypervenche  /tmp/crontab.DtgmB8/crontab
<arkie> so i just add * * * * * (cd /var/www/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php)
<arkie> to that file?
<nikhil> Last night I installed ubuntu 14.1 but I realized that my Graphic card memory was 256mb rather than 768mb
<nikhil> So I wanted to install drivers for that but I couldn't find any
<rypervenche> arkie: Yep
<nikhil> when I installed intel drivers on windows it increased from 256 to 768 mb
<cfhowlett> nikhil, the card make/model?
<rypervenche> arkie: Once it verifies that the syntax is correct, it will update the actual crontab file.
<choki> How do I set 775 on newly created files?
<nikhil> intel inbuilt
<choki> chmod?
<nikhil> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7d3b42eb405b509731b9
<cfhowlett> nikhil, suggestion: download the linux graphic installer from Intel, then run the install function
<nikhil> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4e6b1664c5ef59368254
<rypervenche> choki: YOu can change your umask in /etc/login.defs
<nikhil> I did that but it's not supporting
<rypervenche> choki: Change it to 002
<cfhowlett> nikhil, how about "additional drivers" utility in ubuntu?
<rypervenche> choki: That will be for all users though.
<nikhil> it show nothing
<choki> rypervenche: but i only want this to one folder
<nikhil> shows*
<rypervenche> choki: Then use chmod 775 foldername
<arkie> how do i ensure that it is correct rypervenche ?
<nikhil> no additional drivers available it seems
<choki> rypervenche: but this doesnt work on new files created in there
<choki> i dont want to do it again and again
<cfhowlett> nikhil, exactly what intel card do you have?
<rypervenche> choki: For that you would need to set a default ACL.
<nikhil> its an inbuilt one
<nikhil> G41 Express
<arkie> rypervenche, how do i know it has not updated the actual crontab file?
<maziar_> i want to create server for my config file's is there any "how to" or toturial about this ?
<nikhil> brb
<choki> rypervenche: `setfacl -d -m u:nobody:rwx,g:nogroup:rwx,o::r-x shared_dir` why are there 2 :: after the o?
<rww> maziar_: please only use #ubuntu OR #debian, depending on if you're using Ubuntu or Debian, don't crosspost to both.
<rypervenche> choki: I think because there is no user or group associated with it.
<choki> rypervenche: oh thanks, you are right!
<rypervenche> arkie: If you used crontab, it will have updated it. YOu can look at the contents of the actual crontab file, I think it's at /var/spool/cron/crontabs/username
<arkie> www-data is there
<arkie> i cant go into it though, says its not a directory
<rypervenche> arkie: It is a file.
<rypervenche> arkie: sudo cat /var/spool/cron/crontabs/www-data
<arkie> kay
<arkie> okay rypervenche
<arkie> i see # m h  dom mon dow   command
<arkie> * * * * * (cd /var/www/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php) at the bottom
<arkie> so that means it worked?
<rypervenche> Yep
<arkie> cool
<arkie> thanks
<arkie> :)
<rypervenche> No problem.
<arkie> rypervenche, what exactly do the * * * * * represent?
<rypervenche> arkie: It means once a minute.
<arkie> how does that work?
<arkie> :/
<rypervenche> arkie: month, hour, day of month, month, day of week
<rww> arkie: cron runs once a minute and checks if it's supposed to execute each crontab entry
<rypervenche> arkie: * means any/every.
<arkie> so basically, it is running controller.php every minute?
<rww> yes
<andria> Bonjour à tous !
<andria> Merci gniourf pour le travail d'hier :) Parfait !
<cfhowlett> !fr | andria
<ubottu> andria: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<andria> oups sorry wrong channel
<sabgenton_laptop>   anyone know  how to  change   the location of /boot/grub/env
<sabgenton_laptop> other than symlinking
<pavelz> hi all how is that possible when I do dpkg -l |grep postgres I still have packages listed even though apt-get remove says they aren't?
<evgenii> Hi All
<evgenii> The brightness of my laptop is reset to Max on every restart, is it normally?
<evgenii> in xubuntu
<cfhowlett> evgenii, same here.  just dial it down.
<indistylo> On Thursday, I upgraded Ubuntu from LTS 12.04 to 14.04 LTS, Its been 2 days juggling up to restore my laptop to normal, I have exhausted nearly all suggestions listed on Ubuntuforums, IRC, Askubuntu ,other Internet sites, but to no rescue I am at same page. Please suggest some measure in order to restore the Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to normal or 12.04.  I am using Toshiba L640, i5 core 2 Duo, ATI Radeon 5145 graphics inbuilt with Intel c
<evgenii> i asked only That is default action to not save brightness on every restart in xubuntu
<evgenii> sry for my bad anguage
<MonkeyDust> evgenii  open dconf-editor, then ctrl-f and search 'bright'... see if you find something useful
<cfhowlett> indistylo, "normal"?
<indistylo> cfhowlett: Yes back to default settings, With PROPER gui based interface
<MonkeyDust> indistylo  what is 'proper' to you?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, = "not unity"???
<MonkeyDust> oh
<indistylo> cfhowlett: Read full text here
<indistylo> cfhowlett: Read full text here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10595648/
<indistylo> MonkeyDust: Dont make game play, If you are serious for solving the issue at hand then read ful text here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10595648/ else please dont bother to disturb me or do some leg pulling
<cfhowlett> indistylo, message read.
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> I own a tp-link tl-ps310u. I've configured it and I've added the printer via system-config-printer, but when I try to print, after few seconds the print is stuck
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<indistylo> cfhowlett: So can you suggest something?
<indistylo> cfhowlett: In my view its fglrx driver problem
<cfhowlett> indistylo, you have intel and ATI, so I'd guess it might be a graphics issue.  I only have nvidia experience on xubuntu so can't offer any suggestions.
<indistylo> cfhowlett: can you say something about, login-loop problem?
<indistylo> I can resolve that graphics problem myself, BUT for that i need access to terminal, I am stuck with login loop problem when i press CTRL+ALT+F1 -F6
<EriC^> indistylo, login loop problem?
<EriC^> does it login and say welcome ubuntu etc.  etc. then show the login prompt again?
<indistylo> Any solution providers to this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/10595648/
<cfhowlett> indistylo, erich^ is trying to troubleshoot with you.
<indistylo> cfhowlett: Thanks for bringing that to my notice
<guillermo> hi
<indistylo> EriC^: Yes it does shows same screen again
<EriC^> indistylo, you probably have an empty shell or /bin/false as the shell
<MonkeyDust> evgenii  keep it in the channel, please
<indistylo> Welcome to ubuntu and ask for username and password, even its not accepting my own default username or password or root password. Let alone any other task
<EriC^> indistylo, boot into recovery mode and check the shell with cat /etc/passwd , and if it's correct then it might be a problem with something in your .bashrc or something
<evgenii> ok, Hi, who knows, where is bool parameter of (saving current brightness monitor on every reboot)
<evgenii> my os is xubuntu
<lyndel4> [04:59:47] <lyndel4> and now my browers both firefix and chrome acting weird the ootion to show site information keeps opening on its own it almost feels like keys are being pressed that am unaware of
<EriC^> indistylo, are you able to login, get the motd then reset t the login prompt? or it doesn't accept the login at all?
<lyndel4> hello
<indistylo> EriC^: I cant do any typing, because shell on CTRL+ALT+F1 is not allowing any value to enter. For that recovery option i have tried it puts me on system problem due to graphics problem, I am on same page again. No access to shell/terminal as there on blank screen
<lyndel4> i seem to be having a problem shuting down my labtop its getting stuck telling me its waiting for something to stop and system will be shuting down but no mater how long i wait it never shuts down unless i use the power button which is something i really rather avoid doing,  i also notice strange characters on the screen even when i use the terminal and install some program during the install in terminal the characters would show the installed app will work
<EriC^> indistylo, boot your kernel that you use with the graphics options that work and add init=/bin/bash at the end of it
<EriC^> you'll get a root prompt, then mount the filesystem in rw, mount -o remount,rw /
<lyndel4> do u mean for me Eric?
<EriC^> and fix stuff from there
<EriC^> lyndel4, no
<lyndel4> oh
<indistylo> I tried all the old kernels but all of them giving same message again, I just want to acess to terminal which is a minimal and first task which i should have access to do any thing
<EriC^> indistylo, it will give you a root terminal
<indistylo> EriC^: I tried boot from that kernel too, but to no rescue i am back at same page. I have no clue from where to enter into terminal
<lyndel4> no one else thats online that can help me whike eric deals with the other guy?
<cfhowlett> !patience | lyndel4,
<EriC^> indistylo, did you try booting the recovery mode from grub?
<ubottu> lyndel4,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lyndel4> yeah but was just wondering thats all
<yurick> buzz!!
<lyndel4> lol
<indistylo> EriC^: yes
<bazhang> take a screenshot of it lyndel4
<mopia> lyndel4: You can try to force acpi off in grub
<EriC^> indistylo, ok what happened?
<EriC^> indistylo, did you choose drop to root shell?
<indistylo> EriC^: I tried to boot form recovery several times to reach some solution, but every time i return failed with no access to terminal
<evgenii> what happens with my power manager, i cant find how save brightness monitor on every reboot
<Gape> Hello, after I let ubuntu update itself, my secondary monitor connected to intel hd4000 isn't detected anymore. (my primary monitor is connected to deticated nvidia gpu), it used to work before and it works fine in windows .. any idea what I could do?
<lyndel4> how will that help
<EriC^> indistylo, you should choose drop to root shell to get a terminal
<indistylo> No root shell is coming
<EriC^> indistylo, so you did choose drop to root shell?
<indistylo> only blank screen appears
<bazhang> lyndel4, help troubleshoot, thats how
<mopia> lyndel4: When you select shutdown your desktop shuts down, you get white text on a black screen saying 'waiting for <something> to close' and it hangs there until you use the power button?
<indistylo> I may get back to you, let me try once more
<lyndel4> yes
<EriC^> indistylo, ok, so then it's probably a graphics issue right? and the kernel/kernel options you use right now get you a tty right? use that kernel but modify the kernel line with init=/bin/bash , you should get a root shell
<bazhang> lyndel4, your own description is impossible to understand as is
<indistylo> signing off
<lyndel4> i will have to take a screen shot tomomow
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu is this lyndel4
<mopia> lyndel4: In my experience, that's usually an ACPI issue. ACPI is the power management/controller in the firmware.
<mopia> Im betting it has 3.16 kernel
<lyndel4> i dont know if its possible tho might just use a camura
<indistylo> EriC^: Thanks i will do that, but where till i remem i have already done that settings long time ago
<bazhang> lyndel4, come back when you can fully troubleshoot/answer questions give info
<mopia> When they upgraded from 3.13 to 3.16, there is a shutdown issue similar to this
<EriC^> indistylo, press e over the kernel, go to the line with linux vmlinuz ...... quiet splash, and add init=/bin/bash to the end, then press ctrl+x
<lyndel4> its a modified version called Elementary OS as unity took much resources so i forced to use a alternative
<EriC^> indistylo, when you get a root shell, type mount -o remount,rw /
<mopia> You should get a screenshot with your phone. Press escape to kill the desktop and see the terminal under it.
<evgenii> os: xubuntu ; xfce4-power-manager. if this control  power, where change bool var of (saving current brightness monitor for next session)
<indistylo> ok
<bazhang> thats not supported here lyndel4
<EriC^> indistylo, then check what shell you have set for your user using cat /etc/passwd , if it's blank or /bin/false use chsh -s /bin/bash <your user> to set it
<bazhang> !elementary | lyndel4
<ubottu> lyndel4: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<cfhowlett> lyndel4, ask elementary for support
<Gape> Sorry for repeating, but not sure if anyone has seen my question with so many other posts: after I let ubuntu update itself, my secondary monitor connected to intel hd4000 isn't detected anymore. (my primary monitor is connected to deticated nvidia gpu), it used to work before and it works fine in windows .. any idea what I could do?
<lyndel4> was thinking that since its a ubuntu type os the issuse would of been related but fine al try someplace else thats again
<mopia> lyndel4: Good luck with it. When you find elementary support, tell them I htink it's a 3.16 kernel acpi issue. I think they're based on an 14.04 which upgraded to 3.16 so now I'm very sure this is the acpi bug
<lyndel4> thanks :)
<mopia> One day we will get power management, dual screen and dual gpu working properly on linux!
<bekks> works4me.
<evgenii> be cool
<Gape> running lshw -c video lists 2 things, but the intel one only says 'display controller' and not 'vga compatible controller' as it does on nvidia card .. could that be related'
<Gape> Also running "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'" shows 2 drivers, both nvidia and intel
<mopia> bekks: I wish I was you then. :-) My SLI doesn't work on Linux, and dual monitor for me is intermittent.
<evgenii> Hi people, why /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness sets to max on every restart xubuntu 14.04
<bekks> evgenii: Because /sys is a runtime filesystem, and those values arent stored permanently.
<bongma> how do we eject the dvd drive in Lubuntu without touching it?
<AndChat734064> Hey guys. anyone here managed to get vaapi encoding working?
<bekks> bongma: unmount it and use "eject".
<evgenii> bekks, ty
<EriC^> evgenii, you could put a script in your .profile that sets it to what you want when ubuntu starts
<evgenii> EriC^, i dont want to write a script, i think that power manager has bool var
<evgenii> to change this
<cfhowlett> AndChat734064, vaapi is still not showing as an option in avconv.  your best bet; trasnmageddon from source.  good luck.
<EriC^> evgenii, you think that there's a setting that lets it save it across reboots?
<bekks> evgenii: you cannot change values in /sys permanently.
<AndChat734064> T
<cfhowlett> AndChat734064, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26000606/how-do-you-get-ffmpeg-to-encode-with-vaapi
<bongma> bekks: unmount it from where?? from fileman?
<bekks> bongma: Either from fileman or from a terminal.
<AndChat734064> Transmageddon cannot invoke vaapi even with the newest gstreamer-vaapi package :/ Its sad because its the only thing keeping me tied to Windows.
<bekks> AndChat734064: Thats why have to recompile it from source.
<cfhowlett> AndChat734064, well, ffmpeg will return to ubuntu repos in 14.05 IIRC.  might be worth directing your question to the ffmpeg team
<cfhowlett> *15.04*
<AndChat734064> recompile transmageddon or vaapi?
<bekks> AndChat734064: cfhowlett told you: "your best bet: transmaggedon from source."
<deardeath> Hello guys I have a problem. I went out and came back for like 10 minutes and my ubuntu was locked.
<deardeath> When I entered my password and unlocked it, I was unable to access my already open programs. For instance Firefox.
<deardeath> I even tried to close them and open them again, but I can't get the windows open even though the application is starting.
<deardeath> Any ideas?
<EriC^> deardeath, try setsid compiz
<agus_sintang> maybe, in another workspace
<deardeath> it says the screen 0 is on display and gives an error.
<Gape> Sorry for repeating, but not sure if anyone has seen my question with so many other posts: after I let ubuntu update itself, my secondary monitor connected to intel hd4000 isn't detected anymore. (my primary monitor is connected to deticated nvidia gpu), it used to work before and it works fine in windows .. any idea what I could do?
<Gape> running lshw -c video lists 2 things, but the intel one only says 'display controller' and not 'vga compatible controller' as it does on nvidia card .. could that be related'
<Gape> Also running "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'" shows 2 drivers, both nvidia and intel
<mopia> Gape: You have one screen on each adapter, or both off the same one?
<EriC^> deardeath, compiz --replace , maybe?
<Gape> mopia: one on each (because both discrete gpu and integrated only offer one DVI port)
<deardeath> okay
<deardeath> turns out it had a window for each my VGA and DMI entrance
<mopia> Gape: I see, you have the same problem I have. Twin GPU and one screen on each. if you ever get this sorted, I'd love to know the fix!
<deardeath> I closed the VGA and it works fine.
<EriC^> deardeath, like agus_sintang said it could be in another screen or workspace, do you have dual monitors?
<EriC^> yeah, if that happens the arrow becomes empty
<Gape> mopia: it used to work well without any manual settings until I let software updater do it's thing 2 weeks ago
<EriC^> that means it's open on another monitor or something
<EriC^> or workspace
<deardeath> Yeah I know what workspace is.
<deardeath> There used to be an easy way to swap inbetween. Is that still possible?
<EriC^> yeah, just telling you about the empty arrow thing
<EriC^> i dont know, hold the super button for a shortcuts list
<Ullarah> Out of curiosity, what do people use for their system font?
<mopia> Ullarah: Default for me
<jatt> Consolas and Ubuntu
<jlim> hey guys
<jlim> is it just me or has anybody else not gotten any security updates since last year for 14.04 lts?
<Ben64> just you
<jlim> why?
<Ben64> how would i know
<jlim> great thanks for the help ben
<xxxxxxxxxx> #freenode
<ysangkok> how can i know if a specific commit will be backported? im thinking about https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/656bfa3afc14e45e2d9e1624bf60d79b3beb12f2
<xxxxxxxxxx> join #freenode
<Ben64> jlim: i'm not a mind reader, i can't see your computer, you've given no information, i don't know what you expect me to do
<Ben64> xxxxxxxxxx: /join #freenode
<sideof> im trying to do some administrative tasks on thee pc. someone told me unmount swap from live dvd.  is that the same as swapoff?
<xxxxxxxxxx> thannks ben64
<MonkeyDust> jlim  system settings > software & updates > updates
<Ben64> sideof: yep
<ysangkok> sideof: yes
<xxxxxxxxxx> can anyone help me resizing partition?
<tuxakadjseb> With gparted ?
<xxxxxxxxxx> yeah gparted
<ysangkok> xxxxxxxxxx: what is your actual problem
<xxxxxxxxxx> now i am with live boot
<jlim> ysangkok: updates says to date but all i ever get is software updates. not security updates
<xxxxxxxxxx> for resizing the partition
<jlim> ysangkok: update says computer is up to date
<ysangkok> jlim: check your software sources, maybe the updates are unchecked
<jlim> ysangkok: nope already looked at that
<Ben64> jlim: what is the output of "uname -a"
<jlim> Ben64: one sec
<xxxxxxxxxx> ysangkok: will u plz help me?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<xxxxxxxxxx> anyone?
<ysangkok> xxxxxxxxxx: no unless you tell me the concrete details of your problem, what you have tried, why it doesn't work, what you think the problem might be, why you cannot solve it yourself, and why you think i am able to help you
<jlim> Ben64: 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:53:56 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> jlim: well that kernel is newer than the one 14.04 shipped with, so i'd call that a security update
<tuxakadjseb> What is the problem xxxxxxxxxx ?
<ysangkok> xxxxxxxxxx: don't pm me
<xxxxxxxxxx> ysangkok: i am new to ubuntu so
<jlim> Ben64: i had gotten some security updates. but i have not gotten any since last year
<jlim> Ben64: almost 4 months now
<jlim> Ben64: only software updates
<ysangkok> xxxxxxxxxx: 99% of all ubuntu users don't need to repartition after installing... i think you think you need something you don't need
<bekks> jlim: How do you know that exactly?
<bekks> jlim: Which package containing a security update are you missing in particular?
<jlim> because i look to see what updates are being installed
<bekks> jlim: And can you pastebin "sudo apt-get update" please?
<Ben64> jlim: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy bash libc6 firefox linux-image-generic"
<ysangkok> jlim: can you please paste "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> The list of packages going to be installed dont tel you anything about "this is a security update or not".
<jlim> Ben64: because I always pay attention to what updates are being installed
<xxxxxxxxxx> ysangkok: i am use to with windows so.... now joined for ubuntu....  i thought to have separate partition in as windows.. for keeping personal files an documents
<ysangkok> xxxxxxxxxx: the installer will take of that , i believe, no need to fiddle with gparted
<sideof> oik i have some unallocated partitions here that i want to partition to ext4 in gparted , what do i do nw?
<MonkeyDust> xxxxxxxxxx  you can create a separate /home partition
<jlim> where do i paste bin?
<ysangkok> jlim: gist.github.com
<jlim> url?
<ysangkok> jlim: http://gist.github.com/
<jlim> Ben64: its comming. a lot of output
<jlim> Ben64: buffer ran out. terminal can display entire output
<jlim> Ben64: i can paste bin what i have
<sideof> how do we combine two partitions as one in gparted?
<Ben64> jlim: shouldn't be that long
<bekks> !pastebinit | jlim
<ubottu> jlim: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TheNumb> sideof: you delete one and expand the other.
<TheNumb> or delete both and create a new partition
<MonkeyDust> sideof  backup first
<jlim> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6f0a532d3d6399d305c5
<jlim> Ben64: it is long
<MonkeyDust> jlim  that's a lot of ppa's!!
<jlim> lol
<Ben64> jlim: that is a lot of PPAs..... but you should use a different/better mirror
<jlim> ok
<Ben64> not sure how legit "mirrors.ccs.neu.edu" is
<jlim> what good are ppa's if you can't use em'? lol
<Ben64> shouldn't have to
<MonkeyDust> jlim  avoid ppa's as much as possible
<jlim> well if canonical did a better job of keeping the software in the software center up to date i wouldn't have to use ppa's
<Ben64> first off, you're not using a canonical repository, secondly, Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit
<mopia> jlim: Isn't there an ubuntu daily now?
<jlim> wow
<jlim> a lot of security updates
<MonkeyDust> !latest| jlim
<ubottu> jlim: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jlim> Ben64: thanx
<sideof> thenumb:to expand would be to right click and then resize/move?
<jlim> mopia: daily now? is that a source?
<TheNumb> sideof: most likely
<kauwa> why zuzu quit
<jlim> Ben64: i get they phylosophy about stability verses latest software. but some package are down right ancient. no excuse for that
<Ben64> what is ancient?
<jlim> i can't think of a specific instance off the top of my head but there are times when shake my head when i see how some of the packages that want to install are
<jlim> how old*
<dreamcat4> they situation with ubuntu is usually better than it is on debian (r.e. old packages)
<jlim> dreamcat4: it sure is
<dreamcat4> and ubuntun, if the official package is too old there is more often the option of using a PPA instead
<dreamcat4> which is again... beter than on debian where you don't normally have access to use those 3rd party PPAs
<jlim> i think canonical's focus on ubuntu phone has left the desktop with very little support
<bekks> Nonsense.
<EriC^> indeed nonsense
<jlim> along with the software center
<bekks> jlim: Even more nonsense.
<Ben64> nonsense and not really on topic
<MonkeyDust> jlim  drop the rants please, we get your point
<SCHAAP137> good morning everyone
<bekks> jlim: you were using horribly outdated mirrors, and shoud stop complaining about your fault.
<jlim> bekks: i agree.. i can't believe i had that mirror set. i usually have a different mirror.
<zinjibar> hi
<interprog> Hello
<zinjibar> Hello
<zinjibar> what is this how to use
<interprog> Use what?
<zinjibar> this chattt
<MonkeyDust> zinjibar  this is the ubuntu support channel
<zinjibar> so it is working
<Ben64> ask an ubuntu support related question, get an answer, etc
<jlim> bekks: and i can't believe i didn't think of checking the mirror. I would that that would been the first thing i would have checked when i realized the was some problem.... sheesh
<interprog> Just type and ask question. Yes, it's working.
<zinjibar> ok thanks MonkeyDust
<mopia> jlim: A lot of the stuff in Universe might be outdated (like eclipse) but that's not strictly ubuntu core.
<zinjibar> what is terminal ? can't use google chrome ... in this ubuntu
<interprog> Anyway, I just wanna ask which is the good and small web browser other than Firefox and Chrome?
<jlim> some times it takes a fresh set of eyes to show you the problem that is staring you right in the face!! lol
<MonkeyDust> interprog  midori
<interprog> Terminal is an emulator to run commands.
<interprog> Monkeydust...how about qupzilla?
<interprog> Is it good too?
<zinjibar> thanks interprog... how to find it and how to use it please
<MonkeyDust> interprog  try it to find out if you like it
<jlim> Ben64: thnx for helping me
<interprog> zinjibar What you mean by finding it, do you mean launch the terminal?
<interprog> Thanks for the advice MonekyDust
<interprog> MonkeyDust thanks
<zinjibar> yes exactly how to lunch a terminal please
<interprog> hit Ctrl+Alt+T zinjibar
<gareppa> Internet13, i've heard good things about midori, but i never tried it
<gareppa> interprog, i meant, i've heard good things about midori, but i never tried it
<jlim> i like midori :)
<interprog> That sounds midori is pretty nice to try :)
<bekks> Midori is a nice liquor, yeah :)
<interprog> So, it's working zinjibar?
<zinjibar> ?
<interprog> the terminal?
<jlim> gareppa: i use midori on my older machines
<interprog> How about SeamMonkey jlim
<interprog> Ever tried it?
<zinjibar> no sorry ... I'm very much new to this ubuntu ... switched from windows to this OS ... and I'm totally lost
<jlim> gareppa: it is very light weight
<Rory> zinjibar: terminal is an application, you can launch it by clicking the top-left button (or pressing the super key) and typing "terminal", or with the keyboard shortcut Ctrl-Alt-T
<interprog> zinjibar Oh really? Welcome to Linux World! You will learn a lot, and you now part of our community! :D
<zinjibar> great ... got the terminal ...
<zinjibar> thanks interprog very much
<interprog> zinjibar You can google of how to use the terminal cleverly and suggesting that you practice some basic commands.
<MonkeyDust> zinjibar  and you will learn ubuntu like you learned windows... that is: by using it
<Spaceraver> The Terminal is dark and full of wonders.. :D
<interprog> Terminal is one of the reason I switch to Linux :D. Indeed it's very beautiful and powerful!!
<interprog> I mean the shell it's offers
<interprog> like Korn shell!
<Spaceraver> ^truth in television
<Spaceraver> :)
<interprog> :D
<dreamcat4> i like terminal on ubuntu very much. because it's similar to the os x "Terminal.app" (which I also use frequently)
<interprog> Ubuntu is a very nice distro with a great support.
<Spaceraver> it sure is
<Spaceraver> and I like the community
<dreamcat4> that plus other similar-things made it a lot easier for me to switch over (from mac os x to ubuntu)
<interprog> Yes!
<interprog> Me too
<zinjibar> Yes interprog and MonkeyDust... learning windows ...was buy using it ... Thanks again for your support ... bye for now
<interprog> Mac OS is indeed a bit same with Unity
<interprog> You can can do some tweaks with cairo-dock
<interprog> with Mac OS don't give you the freedom like Linux did :)
<dreamcat4> interprog: thatnks for mentioning 'cairo-dock'. i was completely unaware of that until you mentioned it just now
<jlim> Ben64: that is much better
<interprog> :D
<dreamcat4> i shall have to try it out
<Spaceraver> I dabbled in Ubuntu a 6.04 LTS last.. Never gotten around to installing it again.. While Linux is a nice OS, there are so many programs that I use that are Win only, so I fell back on Win7..
<jlim> Ben64: hopefully i didn't get any malicious software from going so long without security updates lol
<djoi298> hey, so what is the terminal command to start the Lightlocker screensaver? thanks
<interprog> If you know how to programming, malicious program will not make you afraid anymore (depend on your knowledges)
<Spaceraver> My only gripe with Win is the plethora of virii..
<interprog> I'm sorry? Spaceraver
<solsTiCe> hi. and again. I formated an SD card in windows, and now I can't mount it in ubutu fuck! dmesg shows mmcblk0: [CUMANA/ADFS] p1 [ADFS] p1. I can't even mount it manually with mount !
<bekks> solsTiCe: Why not?
<ikonia> solsTiCe: there is no need for bad langauge
<ikonia> please don't use it
<interprog> Don't swear please :(
<Spaceraver> But I still love the concept of Linux due to the fact it just works...
<bekks> solsTiCe: Which ubuntu do you use, which commands are you trying, and what are the error messages?
<interprog> Ya...Linux got a very big history...and very related to UNIX and V-System.
<Spaceraver> Unless you install Slack, that is like opening a can of worms..
<bekks> Spaceraver: Do you have a specific Ubuntu support question? :)
<ikonia> guys can you please return to the topic of ubuntu support in here
<ikonia> rather than general linux memory lane
<interprog> Ahh, sorry!
<Spaceraver> bekks, No, not really, I'll head off to #ubuntu-off instead for the smalltalk
<interprog> Anyway...can I ask Lubuntu question in here? (Lubuntu channel not that active like in here)
<EriC^^> yeah
<interprog> So, Lubuntu support PAE system?
<ikonia> interprog: you can although #lubuntu will be active if you engage with them
<ikonia> interprog: lubuntu uses the same kernel as ubuntu
<interprog> I'm sorry, my question is Lubuntu support Non-PAE system?
<kami> Hello #ubuntu
<interprog> hi kami, welcome!
<ikonia> interprog: what do you mean non-pae systems
<kami> Which is a good channel for asking a zfs question?
<ikonia> interprog: there is no such thing as a non-pae system
<interprog> Old system?
<Spaceraver> Hmm, where did the offtopic chan go?
<ikonia> Spaceraver: #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> kami, #zfs
<interprog> specifically, Non-PAE CPU
<EriC^^> Spaceraver, it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spaceraver> thanks ikonia
<kami> EriC^^: thanks
<interprog> I try to boot Lubuntu  with a PC that old (Non-PAE CPU)..but it failed
<interprog> Tried to tty and forcepae..but stuck at the installation.
<ikonia> interprog: whats the actual error you get
<bekks> interprog: you need to use a 12.04 install cd, and then update from there - having non-PAE.
<djoi298> what is the command to reload new keyboard hotkeys without logging out?
<EriC^^> djoi298, they should take effect immediately when you change them in keyboard shortcuts
<interprog> So, the Lubuntu(the custom kernel) don't support PAE system today? :O:O
<Ragzzy-R> hello
<interprog> Hi
<djoi298> EriC^^, it doesn't do it automatically for me so i need the reload terminal command
<Ragzzy-R> im having a problem with java what is the correct way to use javac with -cp option?
<phiona> is the gap of about 8mb ok between swap and home??
<EriC^^> phiona, you don't need a gap
<EriC^^> it's fine though
<interprog> I'm sorry, I don't programming in Java Ragzzy. If you want ask about C++/C, Python, Perl and Ruby...maybe I could help...
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : hey mate.. how are you ??
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, hey i'm good, you?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, :  good mate thank you!! i am still facing issues with my wifi .. i just dont know how to fix this issue
<phiona> EriC^^:  so what could this gap be?
<interprog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE - The guide I using is not working for this old PC :(
<EriC^^> phiona, unallocated space
<interprog> Need to do some LFS
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : could you pls help me fix my wireless issue mate ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, yeah sure, thinking about what could help
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : thanks mate.. if there is any info u need about my sys.. pls do lemme know.
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, just remembered, try to hit the wifi off button and then turn it on and open a terminal and type dmesg , it might give us some info about any errors
<phiona> EriC^^:  unallocated space for what?
<EriC^^> phiona, nothing, it's just unallocated space
<interprog> How to use C++ channel?
<interprog> I can't post anything with it.
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : my wifi button just doesnt turn on.. when i try to turn it on.. it simply turns my aeroplane mode.. pressing it again.. however does not turn my aeroplane mode off.. but i can manually click it with a mouse and set the aeroplane mode to off
<EriC^^> interprog, you might need to register your nickname
<EriC^^> or identify if it's already registered
<interprog> How Eric^^, I'm a new IRC user :(
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : is there any place where i can post u some screen shots/
<cage_raphel> ?
<mike_papa> Hello. I'm planning to build home/small-office server based on ubuntu and VMware. I was thinking about splitting it into serveral VMs, one for each service (Samba, VPN, DNS, etc.). Is it right way to do that? Is it possible to share somehow common parts of system, so each of VM won't need it's own ubuntu installation?
<EriC^^> interprog, /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<EriC^^> interprog, then verify it from the link you get to your email
<interprog> Thanks :D
<phiona> EriC^^: do you have this too?
<ikonia> mike_papa: what is your reason for a.) using vmware b.) splitting it ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, imgur.com
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, when you turn it on and off, try to check dmesg cause it could say something about what's happening
<EriC^^> phiona, no i don't
<EriC^^> phiona, but it's not important
<mike_papa> ikonia: a) it's easy and fast to setup b) besides of setting up, I tend to do a lot of learning and experiments as hobby. I'd rather have them as separate things, so if one fails, the others stay alive.
<EriC^^> phiona, if you want you could delete the swap partition and recreate it to make use of the unallocated space but it's only 8mb so it's not worth it
<ikonia> mike_papa: a,) I don't see the need for seperate VM's your creating a complex setup for something that is simple b.) why would one "fail" they are all on the same hardware which is the most realistic cause of failure, so if one fails they will probably all have failed
<ikonia> mike_papa: I believe your setup is over complex and invites problems for something that is in fact very simple
<solsTiCe> bekks: ikonia: dmesg shows the line mmcblk0: [CUMANA/ADFS] p1 [ADFS] p1. mount /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/tmp or /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt/tmp gives wrong fs type or superblock error
<ikonia> solsTiCe: that looks like an SD card
<ikonia> solsTiCe: what file system is on it
<solsTiCe> fat21. I formated in wondows.
<solsTiCe> fat 32
<ikonia> solsTiCe: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0 please
<phiona> EriC^^: ok what about this partition of about 1mb at the end? is it unimportant?
<solsTiCe> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596253/
<EriC^^> phiona, at the end or start?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596255/
<ikonia> solsTiCe: mount the partition - not the disk
<solsTiCe> I already done that
<ikonia> solsTiCe: the device you want to mount is /dev/mmcblk0p1
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : thats the dmesg.
<phiona> EriC^^: at the end.
<EriC^^> phiona, it's not important and won't affect anything, if it's at the start though sometimes there's free space for alignment
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, thanks
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : no worries mate.. does that help ?
<ikonia> solsTiCe: done what ?
<mike_papa> ikonia: b) fail in terms of messed up configuration. I'm rather inexpirienced and only regular backups of my dd-wrt router's configuration saved me from setting it up hundreds of times. Belive me. I will mess it up many times beyond my ability to specify when things went wrong. ;)
<phiona> EriC^^: ok so i just leave my disks looking like this?
<ikonia> mike_papa: if you are inexperienced you are making it harder for yourself, make 2 vm's a primary and a backup
<ikonia> mike_papa: thats all you need
<EriC^^> phiona, yup, it's fine
<phiona> EriC^^: ok thanks.
<mike_papa> ikonia: That's one of choices. Several machines on the other hand gives so much more learning oportunities.
<ikonia> mike_papa: it doesn't give you more learning oppertunity
<ikonia> mike_papa: it will teach you bad lessons and make your setup more complex than it needs to be
<ikonia> mike_papa: you're welcome to disagree and go your own way though
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, try installing linux-firmware-nonfree
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : sure will try and let u know the outcome
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, you need to enable the multiverse repository btw
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : ok sure.
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : how exactly do i enable the multi verse repo
<cage_raphel> ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, open the dash and type software, then choose software & updates and click on multiverse
<EriC^^> if you haven't enabled universe it's pretty useful too
<EriC^^> then press reload
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : i am in software & updates.. it doesnt say multiverse anywere
<EriC^^> i think it's at the end between ( )
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : u talking to me mate /
<cage_raphel> ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, yeah
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : once i am in software and updates.. where do  i go ? which tab do i click on ?
<EriC^^> the tab it's already on, Software
<EriC^^> it's the last repository , Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : yes mate.. thats checked.
<EriC^^> ok, great
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596330/
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : pls look into that mate
<gu3st_> Hello
<gu3st_> i need some help
<gu3st_> i have bought gtx750 card but i can't install driver
<wdu> 大神们，肿么都搞英语
<gu3st_> if somebody can to helpm me please reply
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, try ls -l /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : sure mate.. will let u know the outcome.
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596353/
<bekks> gu3st_: Can you provide some more details, please?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : thats the outcome mate
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, ok thanks
<gu3st_> unable to build the nvidia kernel module
<gu3st_> bekks:unable to build the nvidia kernel module
<BluesKaj> !cn | wdu
<ubottu> wdu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : thanks mate. does it make any sense ? i made no sense to me..  lol
<bekks> gu3st_: How are you trying to install the driver?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, it's loading that firmware in dmesg, and it looks like the file exists
<hacked> how to install g talk  ubuntu?
<gu3st_> bekks: i know that it need some headers and more details but can't know exactly what and how to install
<bekks> gu3st_: How are you trying to install the driver?
<gu3st_> bekks: i have disabled x server and than run it
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : ok .. so does it look good ? if yes..  how do i get my wifi working ?
<bekks> gu3st_: Ru what?
<hacked> please help me
<bekks> *Run
<gu3st_> bekks: sudo sh driver.run
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, try lsmod | grep rtl
<bekks> gu3st_: Thats a safe way to break your system.
<bekks> gu3st_: why dont you use the nvidia driver from the official repos?
<gu3st_> bekks: i have downloaded driver on nvidia site
<bekks> gu3st_: and why dont you use the nvidia driver from the official repos?
<bazhang> hacked gtalk is gone
<bazhang> hacked its google hangouts and nothing to do with ubuntu
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596384/
<gu3st_> bekks: what are you mean bro
<wdu> 谢谢！！！＼
<bazhang> gu3st_, use the drivers that ubuntu has for you
<bazhang> !repos | gu3st_
<ubottu> gu3st_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<gu3st_> ubuntu doesn't have this drive
<jlim> anybody know why my-weather-indicator broke?
<jlim> or how to fix it
<jlim> ?
<MonkeyDust> jlim  typhoon is also a nice weather app
<jlim> MonkeyDust: thanks i will check it out
<jlim> MonkeyDust: is it in the software center?
<gu3st_> bekks: ubuntu doesn't have this driver
<ph88> hey guys i use this answer to add a format option http://askubuntu.com/a/263565  but it's not showing up..what can i do about it ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, are you dual booting?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : no. fully running on ubu 14.10
<gu3st_> ubottu: i think, its not unsecure for me
<ubottu> gu3st_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, are you using the latest kernel?
<gu3st_> ubottu: ok bro :D
<ubottu> gu3st_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jlim> loll
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : i reckon i do mate.. is there any way we can check and make sure i am using the latest kernel ?
<EriC^^> type uname -r
<gu3st_> bazhang: ubuntu can't isntall driver for this card
<bazhang> gu3st_, what card
<gu3st_> evga gtx 750
<gu3st_> bazhang: evga gtx 750
<bazhang> gu3st_, very old or very new
<gu3st_> bazhang: very new : )
<bazhang> gu3st_, does the additional drivers suggest a driver for that card; what version of ubuntu are you on
<MonkeyDust> jlim  no, just remembered: i installed it with a ppa, but you've had bad experiences with ppa's
<baltrum> Сап!
<gu3st_> bazhang: not provided any driver, i have 14.04
<MonkeyDust> jlim  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/typhoon-best-free-weather-widget-for-ubuntu-13-04/
<MonkeyDust> jlim  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/typhoon-best-free-weather-widget-for-ubuntu-13-04/
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, latest is 3.16.0-31
<bazhang> baltrum, can what
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : how do i check  what i am running is the latest mate /
<cage_raphel> ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, type uname -r
<Guest14313> About 2,900,000 results (0.40 seconds)
<Guest14313> Search Results
<Guest14313>     GTX 750 - eVGA
<Guest14313>     www.evga.com/.../ProductList.aspx?...GTX+750
<Guest14313>     EVGA Corporation
<Guest14313>     EVGA GeForce GTX 750 2GB FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooling. Part Number: 02G-P4-2758-KR. 1229MHz Base Clock; 1320MHz Boost Clock; 2048MB GDDR5 ...
<baltrum> не зрозумию английскьку мову
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> baltrum, #ubuntu-ru for russian
<BluesKaj> gu3st_,, nvidia-340 or 346, it's your choice, maybe even the 331 since it's 14.04
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : krishnaroona@krishnaroona:~$ uname -r
<cage_raphel> 3.16.0-31-generic
<baltrum> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<mopia> do you mean "mate" as in "friend" or mate as in the desktop envronment?
<bazhang> friend
<gu3st_> i have already try 331 but failed
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, ok that's the latest one, i think you could either try an older kernel to see if it would work, or maybe install a different wifi driver
<gu3st_> bazhang: i have already try 331 but failed
<bazhang> mate-desktop is the linux one mopia
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : how do i do that ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, if you want to check which kernels you already have installed you can type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596445/
<EriC^^> ok you have 29 and 30 also installed, you could restart the pc and hold shift to get grub, then choose advanced, then choose one of the older kernels to boot using it
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, ^
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : which kernel should i choose mate ?
<EriC^^> 29 maybe
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : ok .. will reboot.. hold shift.. and will let u know how it goes..
<EriC^^> ok :)
<mopia> oh btw if anyone is interested i fixed my dual monitor/videocard issue. Had to rollback the machine. I'll work out which update broke it and send a bug report.
<Linux> bo
<mopia> Always have trouble with that setup in linux. Shortage of people in linux who are familiar with gaming hardware. Valve's boss said he's never got Linux to install out of the box - I kind of see why. Soon as you plug in the second gpu and  screen you're asking for a beating :( Hope steamOS does well and we build a community that knows this harwdware. I'm off now until something else breaks. Cya all.
<dutymule> linux is such a joke. It simply does not work. Some while ago I tried numerous times to install linux on a work machine, but the devil had "unsupported igp" and it was impossible to get working X server (or how do you call it). Now I have a not so outdated pc to experiment on , installed windows 10 tech preview on it, runs fine, out of the box, old ass printer is working out of the box...
<dutymule> ...everything is ok. Then I try to install ubuntu 14.04 (most "mainstream linux distro" on your average pc, what could go wrong?). It installs fine, reboots and I have a blank unresponsive desktop with  background picture and ubuntu logo. Cursor is moving, but no rightclicks or ctrl alt f1 no nothing
<dutymule> only positive experience i had with linux is clonezilla. it simply works every time
<dutymule> maybe some live cd's to a VERY SMALL extent (no ntfs write support, etc)
<cfhowlett> dutymule, old equipment = lubuntu
<dutymule> Y U NO WORK?
<mopia> think there;s more linux devices out there than windows devices... it does work ... usually :-)
<mopia> it's fine on mainstream hardware
<mopia> laptops can be tricky as they can be quite proprietary. gaming hardware is tricky too.
<dutymule> cfhowlett, what is considered old? hardware in question was mainstream some while ago. Do they unload drivers for devices after X years?
<cfhowlett> OEM sold machines sold with Linux work.  others *usually* work.
<MonkeyDust> dutymule  now put all that in a question, so we can try to help you
<mopia> dutymule: Ubuntu now requires 3d acceleration. What systme specs are you using?
<nduy> arta salam sore
<dutymule> MonkeyDust, not here for help. Only to rant, and for some all around answers
<cfhowlett> dutymule, no rants here please.  try #ubuntu-offtopic or ## linux for that
<ikonia> no, don't use those channels for that
<ikonia> they are not there for rants
<dutymule> I'll go and try some other distro (which is annoying as always) but before that I'll reiterate my question:
<dutymule> Do they unload drivers for devices after X years?
<dutymule> from kernel , driver lib, or whatever you call it
<mopia> dutymule: They have been some changes with regards to older hardware. What hardware do you have?
<dutymule> this one is amd phenom 8450 from 2010.
<dutymule> dunno about motherboard, because it's offline now
<dutymule> some am2+ socket el cheapo thingy
<mopia> i don't know AMD at all. Would you know what gpu that has, or whether it's integrated?
<bekks> Who are "they"?
<dutymule> integrated.
<dutymule> bekks, they are the people behind ubuntu 14.04 or ubuntu in general
<dutymule> "they"
<bekks> They do not load or unload drivers, thats the job of your computer.
<mopia> From what you described, glacial performance on desktop with an integrated AMD, I think your issue is lackign 3d spport required for Unity, and perhaps Lubuntu would be a more approriate distro. Would be nice to have more information though.
<mopia> I think he means "drop support for ..."
<bekks> dutymule: Do you mean: "do they drop support for old hardware?"
<dutymule> yup
<dutymule> after HOW LONG
<dutymule> what substitutes for "old hardware"
<mopia> No set rule that I know of, but I know the kernel has dropped support for some things. Again though, this is unlikely to be your problem
<MonkeyDust> dutymule  as suggested before, try lubuntu
<dutymule> yeah, yeah. It did not help last time :) On a very old motherboard with unichrome IGP. Lubuntu could not start X.
<dutymule> I'll try puppy linux first, cause I have a usb key with it lying around, then maybe mint, and after that lubuntu.
<ikonia> dutymule: what is the video card model you are using
<dutymule> till we meet again!
<mopia> Chrome and Omnichrome are old S3/ViA chips I remember from way back when. Unichrome is almost certainly an S3/via. They're well dodgy and barely work in windows :P
<mopia> Was a good brand around Y2K
<mopia> via's ok now for embedded boards
<ikonia> who are you talking to ?
<mopia> oh, i was telling you what gpu he had. then i rambled on a bit but i'm a gpu geek. sorry.
<milosz96> Hi all. I need any simple and fast booting linux. I don't need network or sound or even Xorg. It just have to boot as fast as possible and be able to mount ntfs drives. I started from installing ubuntu minimal, it boot withing about 15seconds, but i think (and i hope) it can do it faster. How can i improve it? Here is my dmesg log, it might be helpful: http://pastebin.com/X1YCrtGn
<ikonia> milosz96: what is your target boot time (and why ??) and what is the hardware you are using ?
<milosz96> ikonia: as low as possible. 15s isn't bad, but 5-7s would be perfect. Hardware is really poor, pendrive as storage for system and one core intel pentium x64, 2gb ram
<ikonia> milosz96: so your pendrive will be a big limiting factor
<vlt> milosz96: There is (or was?) "Damn Small Linux". Also quite fast and with NTFS on board is "grml".
<iMadper> Hi. I'm trying install libc++ for some c++11 features. however it throw lots of errors. here is the log of apt-get install libc++. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591393/   any methods to fix it?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : i rebooted a few num of times.. was holding shift.. it did not take me anywere
<ikonia> iMadper: looks like you are using a 3rd party repo that has missing/conflicting dependencies
<nduy> arta
<milosz96> vlt: i'll try dsl, might be good
<nduy> arta: mana???
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, try typing sudo nano /etc/default/grub, and add a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT , then ctrl+o to save
<m1dnight_> Is it /j #owncloud
<iMadper> ikonia: i see. thanks. I'll remove all ppas and retest it.  :-)
<EriC^^> cage_raphel, then type sudo update-grub and reboot, it should show grub without holding anything
<ikonia> iMadper: removing the PPA's won't fix it as the packages are already installed
<ikonia> iMadper: you need to remove the packages to stop the conflict
<mopia> milosz96: Are you able to boot once and just leave the system up?
<iMadper> ikonia: ahhhhh... I see...   :-()
<iMadper> thanks a lot!
<milosz96> ikonia: i know. Please take a look at dmesg log, at the end there is a gap between 4s and 10s since boot. What is happening for these 6 seconds?
<milosz96> mopia: nope :P
<ikonia> milosz96: how will the dmesg log tell us that ?
<ikonia> the dmesg log isn't going to be a huge ammount of use
<milosz96> ikonia: what will be more useful then?
<ikonia> create a boot log
<ikonia> or look at apps like bootchart
<ikonia> you'll find the pendrive will limit you way too much
<ikonia> and then things like dhcp responses
<milosz96> I wonder what (and why) these line mean: [   10.478687] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<milosz96> ikonia: as i said i don't need networking at all c:
<ikonia> milosz96: because it's not created a link on the card
<ikonia> milosz96: disable networking then
<ikonia> disable everything you don't need
<milosz96> ikonia: i googled about it, but i haven't found anything useful :
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<Hannspree23> FOR THERE IS NO FEAR OF GOD IN ANYONES EYES, NOBODY FEARS GOD ANYMORE
<kauwa> this is right
<Hannspree23> !ops | FOR THERE IS NO FEAR OF GOD IN ANYONES EYES, NOBODY FEARS GOD ANYMORE
<ubottu> FOR THERE IS NO FEAR OF GOD IN ANYONES EYES, NOBODY FEARS GOD ANYMORE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Ullarah> What in the blazes?
<cfhowlett> errrr, ubottu is a zealot now/??
<milosz96> ikonia: i did both instuctions from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185515/disable-network-configuration-services-during-boot-time , but still no difrence
<ikonia> what do you mean no differnce
<ikonia> no difference in what ?
<milosz96> in boot time
<ikonia> why would there be ?
<milosz96> and still get messageabout ipv6
<serpong> hi guys
<ikonia> you'd need to blacklist disable the networking modules for your card to stop them loading
<urbanendeavour> how does the default user have sudo rights?
<urbanendeavour> I see no reference to the default user account in /etc/sudoers
<cfhowlett> urbanendeavour, if he's the only user ...
<ikonia> the group it belongs to
<urbanendeavour> there is a reference to the admin group, that user is not in that group yet they have suoders access
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> the default ubuntu user is in the admin group
<MonkeyDust> urbanendeavour  in a terminal, type   groups [username]
<urbanendeavour> adm, but not admin, admin is the only entry in sudoers
<jlim> is there an ubuntu app indicator for typhoon?
<ikonia> urbanendeavour: what exact version of ubuntu is this ?
<urbanendeavour> 14.04
<urbanendeavour> is admin an alias for adm?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> urbanendeavour: are you logged in as the usernow ?
<urbanendeavour> yes
<urbanendeavour> there is no admin group in the group file
<ikonia> urbanendeavour: show me the output of the command "id" exactly as it prints to you please
<urbanendeavour> only adm so it must be that, but how is that group mapped in sudoers as the only entry there is %admin
<ikonia> urbanendeavour: please give me the info I've asked for
<urbanendeavour> id=1000(test) gid=1000(test) groups=1000(test) context=unconfined_u:unconfined_r:unconfined_t:s0-s0:c0.c102
<ikonia> urbanendeavour: that is not the default user created from an ubuntu install
<ikonia> you are missing many groups
<urbanendeavour> uid=1000(test) gid=1000(test) groups=1000(rball),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),110(lpadmin),111(sambashare)
<ikonia> urbanendeavour: where did these extra groups for
<ikonia> I asked you to pate it exactly as it came out and you edited it
<urbanendeavour> you can see the adm group it has to be that one
<ikonia> urbanendeavour: answer the questions I asked
<urbanendeavour> so my question is how did that group map to %admin in suoders
<ikonia> it is not mapped to admin
<ikonia> the sudo groups allows it
<ikonia> but why are you editing the output when I told you not to
<urbanendeavour> the other one was from the wrong server
<ikonia> urbanendeavour: please show me the ouptut of the command "uname -a" exactly as it is now
<K350> How can I, from the terminal, see how fast my processor is and how much RAM I have?
<ikonia> K350: cat /proc/cpuinfo and free -m
<moonbox> join #vulnhub
<yeats> K350: ram: 'free -g' or 'top' cpu: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' (shows each core as a separate processor)
<urbanendeavour> ikonia: sudo group, ok missed that, cheers.
<ph88> hey guys i use this answer to add a format option http://askubuntu.com/a/263565  but it's not showing up..what can i do about it ?
<manuel> .irc-hispano.org
<HoNgOuRu> I need to install some video drivers for a real old pc...
<hlidutysileh> did usa covertly supply isis with weapons like they did with al-qaeda to justify creating wars?
<hlidutysileh> did usa excute the creative mess in the middle east like they said they will, does the creative mess include explosion with uncertain responsibles to create wars?
<hlidutysileh> plz, send my qs to help limiting usa&israel aggression against others in the middle east.
<hlidutysileh> .
<hlidutysileh> did usa covertly supply isis with weapons like they did with al-qaeda to justify creating wars?
<hlidutysileh> did usa excute the creative mess in the middle east like they said they will, does the creative mess include explosion with uncertain responsibles to create wars?
<bekks> HoNgOuRu: So do it? :)
<HoNgOuRu> but ubuntu 14.04 does not have a xorg file, how can I create one ?
<bekks> HoNgOuRu: Just use a text editor, and create that file.
<cfhowlett> hlidutysileh, completely off-topic in this channel.  take it elsewhere
<HoNgOuRu> bekks, I installed the mini iso version of xubuntu 14.04 and after that the xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends...
<HoNgOuRu> bekks, isnt any program that generates it ?
<MonkeyDust> !xorgconf | HoNgOuRu is this useful
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu is this useful: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<HoNgOuRu> bekks, It only displays a 640x480 at minimum and maximum values
<Chico> Hello. This is my first IRC. Just making sure things work
<MonkeyDust> Chico  it works, we see you
<jlim> it works
<Chico> Thanks!
<Kamuela> How do I go about diagnosing why my wireless connection drops every 10 minutes or so from my router? My Ubuntu laptop is the only machine that experiences this.
<skimo12> @Kamuela, i had the same problem with my router a while ago. I had to change the security setting on the router to something better supported. I can check and let you know what i set it to
<Kamuela> skimo12: something better supported? security is using WPA2 personal right now
<skimo12> i had to change mine to WPA(TKIP). It took me about 7 months to figure it out.
<Eurimar> holaa
<skimo12> i think that WPA2 is the new default when you get a new router.
<skimo12> @Kamuela.
<dg55> My software updater keeps getting "stuck" in the launcher. It looks like it's updating but nothing happens. I've been doing my updates manually as a result. I'm using Ubuntu 14.020 LTS on a Dell Latitude E6400. Can anyone help?
<dg55> *sorry, typo - 14.04
<HoNgOuRu> MonkeyDust, I followed your advice, created a new xorg.conf added a new resolution, rebooted and now it worked grate. thank you bro !!!
<MonkeyDust> HoNgOuRu  great! glad i could help!
<cfhowlett> !cookie | MonkeyDust fine work!
<ubottu> MonkeyDust fine work!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  i want two!
<cfhowlett> :)
<edgy> Hi, I tried to set default = 2 in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and rebooted expecting to boot into an older kernel but it's still the current one, why?
<tonph> Hi, how can i set up ssl(https) to my server which is running a test web.py server. I like to request using https://localhost:9090
<rejit> edgy: try something easier like grub-customizer instead of tweaking grub
<edgy> rejit: it's a remote server with no X
<rejit> edgy: you need to make changes to this  /etc/default/grub file instead of grub.cfg
<edgy> rejit: I tried that too by changing GRUB_DEFAULT=2 and ran update-grub2 and reboot but still same kernel!
<rejit> it should be 3
<rejit> edgy: it should be 3 instead of 2
<edgy> rejit: really? why? the first kernel is 0, the recovery mode of it is 1, the second kernel is 2, what's wrong here?
<tony_> hi
<rejit> edgy:  you can use the title in the list instead of a number
<edgy> rejit: yes, this is exactly what I am trying now but when I ran update-grub2 I got this warning which not sure I understand
<rohan_> Hello
<edgy> Warning: Please don't use old title `Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-46-generic' for GRUB_DEFAULT, use `Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-46-generic' (for versions before 2.00) or `gnulinux-advanced-3d444d50-7aa6-4f79-bc9a-80727744989d>gnulinux-3.13.0-46-generic-advanced-3d444d50-7aa6-4f79-bc9a-80727744989d' (for 2.00 or later)
<frezaa> hello!!
<frezaa> can any one tell me how to change /etc/host file
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  sudo -e /etc/hosts
<frezaa> i changed it but the changes dont take effect
<rejit> edgy: inside the previous kernel you need to choose the kernel with the indicator 2>0
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  try logout / login
<rejit> edgy: simply a 2 wont do
<frezaa> done that
<frezaa> not working
<edgy> rejit: restart your network
<rejit> edgy: ?
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  or even restart? what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<edgy> rejit: service network-manager restart or something like this
<edgy> rejit: or reboot
<frezaa> @monkeydust
<frezaa> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<frezaa> 127.0.1.1	freeza-Inspiron-3542
<frezaa> 173.194.36.98	yahoo.com
<frezaa> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<frezaa> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<rejit> edgy:  /etc/default/grub did you change the default to 2>0 ??
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  next time, use a pastebin to paste multiple lines
<edgy> rejit: you mean GRUB_DEFAULT=2>0 ?
<rejit> yeah
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  and that's not /etc/issue you're pasting
<edgy> rejit: are you sure? I am afraid my server won't boot?
<frezaa> @monkeydust Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<RudeViper> Good Morning all - I have done several google searches on how to automount all of my drives when the server starts - most are old stuff - but the ones that are applicable for some reason I just don't understand it...I see them all in /dev/disk/ - what I don't understand is how to do it properly via fstab
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  try   sudo -e /etc/hostname
<edgy> rejit: can you please try it in your pc? ;) unfortunately, I don't have an ubuntu desktop handy to test
<rejit> edgy: /boot/grub2/grub.conf pastebin this
<pavlos> RudeViper, here's a guide ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<edgy> rejit: thanks for your care, just a min, I will try GRUB_DEFAULT=4 and report back
<tonph> any ideas - setting up ssl https with port no as https://localhost:9090
<rejit> edgy: just  a piece of warning never manually override grub.cfg in boot
<Giwrgaras> hi, which one is the safest browser for ubuntu ? which one do you use?
<rejit> Giwrgaras: no browser is safe, all of em are prone to attacks
<edgy> rejit: ok, I did changed the /etc/default/grub, the menus in grub.cfg looks like this http://dpaste.com/16PN7ZH
<edgy> rejit: so if I would count the submenu it would be 4, still waiting the server to restart ...
<frezaa> @monkeydust freeza-Inspiron-3542
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  ok, change it to whatever name you want
<frezaa> and can you tell me how to use pastebin
<frezaa> huh?
<frezaa> what do you mean monkeydust
<rejit> edgy: what options are displayed as u press enter in submenu Advanced during boot
<edgy> rejit: setting to 4 didn't work, here is the grub.cfg you requested http://dpaste.com/2SBFVPK
<cxdvty> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<cxdvty> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  what do you mean 'what do you mean'? you asked how to change the hostnamre, i just showed you
<cxdvty> What do I do?
<edgy> rejit: I don't have access the console so I cannot see it but the grub.cfg should point that out
<edgy> rejit: shall I try 3?
<MonkeyDust> frezaa  pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cxdvty> MonkeyDust: ^^
<rejit> edgy:  3 should boot you to Linux 3.16.0-31-generic (recovery mode)
<edgy> so 4 is correct?
<rejit> edgy: so you should try 2>0
<rejit> edgy: woops in your list its 1>0
<edgy> rejit: where is this documented?
<rejit> edgy: its like asking grub to look under submenu 1 for first kernel 0
<rejit> edgy: and it should be Linux 3.13.0-46-generic
<rejit> edgy: remember the error Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-46-generic
<edgy> rejit: yes but may be the string not the numbers
<rejit> edgy: its either or
<rejit> edgy: change grub default = Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-46-generic
<edgy> rejit: what about this: grub-set-default gnulinux-advanced-3d444d50-7aa6-4f79-bc9a-80727744989d>gnulinux-3.13.0-46-generic-advanced-3d444d50-7aa6-4f79-bc9a-80727744989d
<rejit> edgy: its either or as i said, the two strings or the number
<frezaa> hello
<edgy> rejit: ok will try it ...
<rejit> edgy: if you are too scared about it , dont worry grub will hit the default kernel if it fails to find the image
<edgy> rejit: really? good to know
<rejit> edgy: a bootloader is designed failsafe
<frezaa> i changed /etc/host but it doent take effect
<frezaa> can somebody help?
<daftykins> frezaa: /etc/hosts you mean? you need to change /etc/hostname too, then restart
<daftykins> but make sure they're identical otherwise you'll break sudo
<edgy> frezaa: it is not host it is hosts
<Bendi22> hi, i am making a server-client software, and for testing, i want to make the server listen to localhost, and then connect to it from localhost, but I need 2 connections with different IPs, is it possible?
<daftykins> localhost and different IPs? you're contradicting yourself
<daftykins> plus this is more a dev question not OS support
<Bendi22> i doubt its a dev question
<Bendi22> someone mentioned me a way through loopback
<Bendi22> to create multiple loopback, but i wasnt able to find it on thew eb
<daftykins> why don't you just test it on the real network?
<frezaa> @daftykins not working still
<daftykins> frezaa: until you show what you've edited and what "not working" means nobody can help you.
<Bendi22> daftykins: I only have one computer
<daftykins> Bendi22: so install virtualbox and create a couple of VMs
<bakednotfried> anyone using fglrx driver here?
<daftykins> bakednotfried: ask the real question
<bakednotfried> i wanted to know if I'm the only one with the poor 2d performance
<bakednotfried> firefox is taking 100% of my cpu right now
<bakednotfried> really laggy
<Bendi22> bakednotfied: u need to use ati-config
<Bendi22> bakednotfried: u need to use ati-config
<Bendi22> i had the same problem on gentoo
<Bendi22> with xfce
<bakednotfried> Bendi22, with what option?
<bakednotfried> xorg logs say 2d acceleration is enabled
<frezaa> @daftykins i have changed both hosts and hostname to this
<KalEl> I just installed Ubuntu Gnome hoping that it will be a proper desktop environment, not optimized for touch
<daftykins> frezaa: use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show what's going on
<frezaa> @daftykins    pastebin.com/pMGRj201
<KalEl> If I want to get xfce, what's the best way? To install from scratch, or to remove gnome and add xfce?
<daftykins> could've made the link clickable :(
<KalEl> Can I do apt-get remove gnome-desktop and then apt-get install xfce-desktop
<daftykins> frezaa: this doesn't show me what's "not working" - try again please
<edgy> rejit: excellent setting it to GRUB_DEFAULT="gnulinux-advanced-3d444d50-7aa6-4f79-bc9a-80727744989d>gnulinux-3.13.0-46-generic-advanced-3d444d50-7aa6-4f79-bc9a-80727744989d" works
<rejit> edgy: using other two also works :)
<edgy> rejit: thanks for your help
<rejit> edgy: happy that I could be of some help to you :)
<KalEl> Can I install xfce on the existing intallation and remove all gnome desktop? I have 14.10
<dumle29-trying-n> Hey there. I'm currently in a live image of ubuntu-gnome, and I want to install it on my main ssd.
<dumle29-trying-n> sorry, on my secondary SSD.
<KalEl> Don't install ubuntu-gnome it's quite bad
<rejit> xfce has dependency on certain gnome packages
<KalEl> I am trying to get rid of it myself.
<dumle29-trying-n> KalEl: If I want gnome, should I install normal ubuntu, and then gnome after that?
<KalEl> Oh if you want gnome 3 then it's fine I guess. Just know what you are getting into
<KalEl> They've seemed to remove the menu and optimized it for touch
<rejit> dumle29---: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME this should help you
<dumle29---> KalEl: I don't know what I'm getting in to I guess. I just saw tek syndicats video, and it seems nice :)
<KalEl> Oh okay
<KalEl> Anyone knows how to purge a system off gnome 3?
<dumle29---> I'll just quickly describe why I'm asking here :)
<rejit> KalEl: sudo apt-get purge unity gnome-shell lightdm
<KalEl> Thanks will try that
<rejit> KalEl: it will remove entire gui
<dumle29---> I'm wanting to install linux on my second ssd. I have this setup of drives. 128gb ssd (SDA) 2TB spindle (SDB) 2TB spindle (SDC) 128gb ssd (SDC). I want to install linux on SDC, and once that is done, I want to format SDC2 for data
<rejit> KalEl: after boot ctrl alt f1 to login
<KalEl> Nice
<KalEl> Yeah
<KalEl> And then install xubuntu-desktop?
<KalEl> From the Ctrl Alt F1
<evgenii> Hi everyone, I'm back here
<daftykins> dumle29---: i think you mean sdd
<rejit> KalEl: any gui of your choice
<dumle29---> Windows resides on SDA1, and I'm wondering where to put the bootloader. I want to have my system boot windows if I just boot and do nothing, but present me with a boot menu for a couple seconds to pick linux
<dumle29---> daftykins: I did, thanks :)
<daftykins> dumle29---: which Windows? EFI or no?
<dumle29---> for clarification, I indeed did mean to say I want ubuntu on sdd :)
<dumle29---> daftykins: Windows 7, UEFI ASUS board
<daftykins> but did you install 7 as EFI?
<dumle29---> daftykins: I'm not sure. Any way to check that from the live image?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<dumle29---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597386/
<nikhil> how can I rename my logical drive???
<dumle29---> daftykins: What would I be looking for in that paste? :)
<daftykins> dumle29---: ah i see so you've left some space on the second 2TB that you want to use as... /home ?
<dumle29---> daftykins: Yeah :)
<daftykins> dumle29---: ok so run the installer, get to the partitioner and select "something else" to partition manually
<dumle29---> daftykins: Yep, I'm there :)
<daftykins> dumle29---: is this a desktop or laptop?
<dumle29---> daftykins: Desktop :)
<daftykins> i should've known the answer to that given the number of drives, ugh i blame not waking up
<nikhil> can anyone help me in renaming my Logical Drive?
<daftykins> how much RAM do you have, dumle29--- ?
<dumle29---> daftykins: heh :P I would like a laptop with room for 4 drives :P
<dumle29---> 16gb
<daftykins> hrmm, lets make swap smaller then
<dumle29---> daftykins: okay, how? :P
<daftykins> dumle29---: select /dev/sdd and create a 120GB partition on it of type ext4 for /
<daftykins> (/ will be the mount point)
<dumle29---> gotcha
<nikhil> no one?
<dumle29---> daftykins: Done :)
<daftykins> nikhil: got no idea what you mean
<daftykins> 'rename' a partition? wat.
<nikhil> yup
<daftykins> dumle29---: then in the last 8GB make a swap partition
<dumle29---> nikhil: Do you mean a name that it shows up as in the file browser?
<nikhil> yes exactly
<daftykins> sounds like you'll have to change its' mount point
<dumle29---> daftykins: There's only 5155mb left
<daftykins> dumle29---: that's fine
<dumle29---> daftykins: Logical?
<daftykins> yep
<MonkeyDust> nikhil  where does it mount to?
<dumle29---> daftykins: Done :)
<daftykins> that'll make it so / is /dev/sdd1 and swap /dev/sdd5
<kimented> hello, i want to install Ubuntu with dualboot with Win8, but i need help
<dumle29---> daftykins: Yep :)
<daftykins> dumle29---: now, with an SSD it's actually faster to keep /home on the SSD... but symlink the media folders e.g. /home/you/Pictures onto the mechanical disk, so that software configs in /home remain fast
<nikhil> MonkeyDust: I'm a beginner of ubuntu so donno exactly what it is
<dumle29---> daftykins: Okay, so I just install on the ssd, and then, once installed, add some folders on the spindle, and symlink those? :)
<daftykins> dumle29---: so if you now switch the view to sdc, create the remaining space as an ext4 partition again, but make the mount point /media/data or a name of your choosing
<nikhil> but the location is /media/nikhil
<dumle29---> daftykins: Okay :)
<MonkeyDust> nikhil  in a terminal type    mount    where does the drive mount to?
<frezaa> @daftykins paste.ubuntu.com/10597351/
<daftykins> dumle29---: so the only thing left is to make sure the bottom of the window, if it refers to which disk to put the bootloader on, should read /dev/sda
<dumle29---> daftykins: Logical partition again right? :)
<daftykins> dumle29---: if you don't have that you can throw up a screenshot on imgur.com
<daftykins> dumle29---: it won't matter either way, logical will become sdc5, primary sdc2
<nikhil> MonkeyDust, /dev/sda9
<dumle29---> daftykins: Logic then. As I understand it, that's non bootable.
<dumle29---> daftykins: And bootloader is on sda :)
<dumle29---> daftykins: Then install? :)
<MonkeyDust> nikhil  yes, where does /dev/sda mount to? what is it called in the file browser?
<daftykins> frezaa: yeah this is wrong. this is not how to hardcode a domain to an IP
<mundotazo> can any help me with a postgress install?
<daftykins> dumle29---: yep!
<kimented> I cannot boot on any media with my laptop, i cannot access to the bios/uefi  (Win8)
<dumle29---> daftykins: Thanks :) See you on the other side :D
<mundotazo> I'm getting an error message http://pastebin.com/pVNQmEYv
<mundotazo> I was follwing these instructions http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<daftykins> mundotazo: yeah those errors aren't actually errors stopping from installing, it installed fine. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit" please
<evgenii> Hi, I have (lenovo u430p; xubuntu 14.04.2). And why don't we have an elegant solution for saving curent brightness monitor on every restart WITHOUT writing a script on startup. And even more we have xfce4-power-manager without that function.
<nikhil> MonkeyDust, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/029cb554b7e26ad45a92 is the output for mount in terminal
<daftykins> !pm | frezaa
<ubottu> frezaa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<frezaa> ok
<frezaa> no problem
<daftykins> frezaa: first off you shouldn't use www's in a config file like that, just "domain.com" is sufficient
<frankf> in .bashrc i have HISTSIZE=100000000000000000000000000000 and HISTFILESIZE=200000000000000000000000000 , yet when i run cat .bash_history|wc -l it says 639 lines.. how can i get my bash history to never clear and indefinitely continue to save?
<nikhil> MonkeyDust, Got any idea?
<frezaa> @daftykins ok
<dumle29---> last question before the install (hopefully) If I choose english keyboard layout now, will I be able to easily swap that later? (I'm from Denmark but I use an ANSI keyboard)
<MonkeyDust> nikhil  what is /dev/sda?
<nikhil> the name in the file browser is this b062733b-b6cb-46b7-95ce-3a01590eb722
<dumle29---> nvm :)
<MonkeyDust> nikhil  and is that your logical drive?
<nikhil> yup
<frezaa> @daftykins can you tell me whats wrong.i have removed www's
<dumle29---> Seriously :o I can install this WHILE using the live image :o
<dumle29---> Why didn't I do this sooner!
<mines5> What are you doing?
<dumle29---> Installing linux :P
<mines5> ah
<daftykins> frezaa: then in /etc/nsswitch.conf you need to check it says "hosts:          files dns"
<MonkeyDust> nikhil  what you can do: set a new mount point in /etc/fstab
<mines5> You can do it easily from a Live Image, just pay attention to how you set it up in the process
<nikhil> MonkeyDust, Can you guide me through the process
<mines5> Especially if you have dual systems on your computer
<mines5> Nik what are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | read this first, so you know what is
<ubottu> read this first, so you know what is: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | nikhil read this first, so you know what is
<ubottu> nikhil please see above
<evgenii> who knows some programm to save curent situation with power on/off devices, curent brightness and sound devices
<frezaa> @daftykins it says
<frezaa> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<rejit> frankf:  try http://fpaste.org/197959/14263470/
<mines5> that sounds like hibernate evg
<daftykins> frezaa: should be fine, restart
<evgenii> no, need way to power off
<frezaa> @daftykins computer?
<daftykins> yes
<frezaa> i have tried that
<daftykins> only when your file was wrong
<nikhil> the second link is not working ubottu
<frezaa> ok i will try again
<SiPL> hi i have a question
<SiPL> I have 2 HDDs and 1 SSD
<SiPL> I have windows on the SSD
<SiPL> and Ubuntu on HDD1
<SiPL> HDD is formatted as NTFS and i use it on windows
<rzyz85fr> Hello, i can't use the nouveau driver for nvidia on my laptop, doesn't someone know well this part?
<SiPL> HDD2*
<mines5> in order for linux to run it needs an ext* format
<SiPL> But i can see that HDD2 on ubuntu too. Can i use it in ubuntu to store files?
<mines5> and then you can mount the other drives
<rzyz85fr> on utopic 64
<daftykins> SiPL: you can manually copy some things to it yes
<evgenii> SiPL, yes
<mines5> linux can store files on any supported system
<SiPL> cool so if i store some android source codes in it will i a
<SiPL> be able to compile it
<SiPL> ?
<mines5> thats iffy
<SiPL> whats iffy?
<Ibsin> My Ubuntu install seems to be lagging quite a bit on my new laptop....can anyone help?
<daftykins> SiPL: bad idea to put something on there that's likely to require Linux permissions
<mines5> android runs on Dalvik/Linux whereas Ubuntu runs on GNU/Linux
<daftykins> mines5: source code != running that OS :P
<SiPL> Can i shrink that volume in windows and create a separate partition with format ext4?
<daftykins> SiPL: sure
<SiPL> nice then ill do that
<Ibsin> Someone?
<evgenii> about damn permissions, may u know, why scaner deriver sets as root devie, i must scan on root
<mines5> just remember as dafty said, if the file needs linux permissions store it under the linus controlled fle system
<erik_> hi
<erik_> hi,how i do to report a bug ?the ubuntu is missing the configuration . Not only from my pc but included all my clients that i install the ubuntuThis is a constant bug and fully noted the common user. And it is one of the main reasons of my client desist using ubuntu.You can correct?i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> 'lag' is an overused term nowadays for the most inappropriate of situations, Ibsin - you'll need to be more specific
<daftykins> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<daftykins> erik_: ^
<erik_> yes ?
<daftykins> see ubottu's message.
<erik_> i see
<erik_> i don't like it
<daftykins> bad luck then
<mines5> be lucky its linux
<mines5> someone might actually fix it
<Ibsin> Sorry....the HP is has a AMD A8 cpu, AMD RAdeon 8600 series, 1TB hard drive. What seems to happen is that when I move the cursor around, it's almost as if the entire screen hangs up, I can't do a thing, no moving or anything, even with windows open.
<erik_> too much bureaucratic
<daftykins> erik_: perhaps you can be more specific than "the ubuntu is missing the configuration"
<rejit> lsbin: have you installed the ati drivers
<daftykins> *AMD ;)
<rejit> hmm
<evgenii> dear people, am i wrong that xubuntu 14.04.2 can be more power-saving OS than Windows 8
<Ibsin> I haven't had the chance to as of yet, but I can give that a shot. Just that how the screen hangs makes almost anything impossible...
<ikonia> evgenii: don't see how it can be more/less power saving
<nikhil> MonkeyDust, I read the information and I got it
<rejit> www
<daftykins> Ibsin: run the additional drivers program and see if it offers you some other drivers, i.e. fglrx to try
<Ibsin> I'll give that a go then, brb, I'll let you know what happens either way
<ikonia> evgenii: power saving will very much depend on your hardware and how well linux (ubuntu in this case) can interact with it
<MonkeyDust> nikhil  found what you need?
<mines5> ubuntu uses far less power to do what windows does usually
<mines5> keyword is usually though
<ikonia> mines5: that is not a generic statement
<nikhil> yep as you said I can change the mounting point
<nikhil> but after changing the mount point what should I do the rename?
<mines5> I know Ikonia, when I was running mint/debian it was very crappy as far as power retention was concerned
<nikhil> MonkeyDust, PM?
<nikhil> lot of disturbance going on :/
<mines5> Don't rename your mount point, it'll get linux's knickers in a twist
<zacktu> I added xfce4 to my Ubuntu Server.  It doesn't include a printer manager.  What else should I add?
<Dumle29> Thanks for the help daftykins:)
<rejit> ikonia: you can tweak any linux distro to save power .
<erik_> daftying: i set my keyboard  (by default) to portuguese (brasil).
<mines5> ^ why?
<erik_> daftying: but, when i open again the system, this set become missing
<nikhil> MonkeyDust, what happened?
<ikonia> rejit: it depends on the hardware
<nikhil> are you there?
<daftykins> erik_: ok, i don't know anything about that
<ikonia> it's not a black and white situation
<mines5> He might be away from the keyboard
<erik_> daftying:  i am not a developer
<evgenii> ikonia, ok, I understand that, can you know what the best fit for my ideapad u430p to save more energy
<rejit> ikonia: isnt that obvious?
<mines5> Most of us aren't either
<mines5> ^ to erik-
<daftykins> erik_: i don't know why you would even say that
<ikonia> rejit: no, as someone is asking a black and white quesiton
<erik_> daftying: my clients always tell to remove the ubuntu because the problem of keyboard
<mines5> There should be a way around that, you just have to research the problem erik_
<mines5> Google is your friend.
<erik_> daftying:  the set show the pt(brasil ) "ABTN2" IS SETUP , BUT IT LIKE NOT
<daftykins> erik_: sorry your english is impossible to follow
<daftykins> anyway i don't know how to help you so i'm out
<erik_> daftying:  ok,  i am trying
<mines5> erik_ use google
<nikhil> ok, can anyone help me in creating a mount point and then change the name of a partition?
<evgenii> may erik_ is my russian frined))
<daftykins> nikhil: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<erik_> daftying:  hum, bad idea :D
<daftykins> nikhil: bit shocked that you're still working on this.
<erik_> daftying:  the google translator doesn't translate very well
<mines5> if you want to mount something, you need only use the mount command with proper options and arguments
<daftykins> erik_: #ubuntu-br
<nikhil> daftykins, what is that command for?
<daftykins> nikhil: showing me your current mount points so i can find out what you're talking about
<mines5> probably something to do with pastebin
<mines5> nvm then
<nikhil> ok
<Dumle29> daftykins: Okay so I'm in my system now :) How would I symlink, such that the places (downloads musci videos etc) are on my spindle? (SDD)
<r00t__> why do you guys use and develop ubuntu?
<r00t__> and where do you work?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | r00t__
<ubottu> r00t__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mines5> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<r00t__> Why is there a government backdoor in all linux distros
<mines5> woops forgot /
<OerHeks> !fud | r00t__
<ubottu> r00t__: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<r00t__> I've experienced it firsthand
<r00t__> its true
<nikhil> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597642/
<nikhil> here you go
<mines5> does it matter?
<OerHeks> r00t__, please take your trolling to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<r00t__> the only OS that isnt backdoored is openbsd
<r00t__> im not trolling im saving the ppls
<mines5> the real question is, why were you even a suspect
<daftykins> nikhil: so you currently have a partition coming up as b062733b-b6cb-46b7-95ce-3a01590eb722 correct?
<r00t__> from wasting their time with fascists
<vinod777> hi when I maximize some applications it is offsetted slightly. How to fix this?
<nikhil> yes, exactly
<mines5> Please move to #ubuntu-offtopic r00t__
<koli> hi
<nikhil> and I want to change the name
<MonkeyDust> r00t__  wrong channel, not here please
<daftykins> nikhil: ok "sudo blkid | pastebinit" and "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<r00t__> really why are you guys ganging up on me do you get paid
<r00t__> to offer fascist software support
<mines5> Its socialistic
<vinod777> I suspect this has to do something with hw acc..
<mines5> and go to the proper channel now or I will finda way to have you kicked.
<koli> and I want to change the name my pc ?
<vinod777> Because for chrome,opera and adobe brackets softwares maximizing will offset
<nikhil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597658/
<vinod777> when I disable opera hw acceleration, it doesn;t
<vinod777> but I want hw acc
<nikhil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597659/
<daftykins> nikhil: and one more "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<koli> help  I want to change the name my pc ?
<nikhil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597667/
<daftykins> Dumle29: sorry multitasking right now, have a read up on "ln -s"
<Dumle29> daftykins: It's cool :) Will do :)
<daftykins> nikhil: wow you love your partitions.
<nikhil> Hmm, yea a lot
<daftykins> nikhil: are you familiar with using text editors in the terminal?
<nikhil> not much
<mines5> ^
<mines5> should learn how to then
<nikhil> new to ubuntu
<daftykins> nikhil: type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<mines5> nano is your friend'
<evgenii> and gedit)
<vinod777> is there any fix
<mines5> gedit not as useful
<daftykins> no lets not use silly GUI text editors to do a simple job :P
<daftykins> nikhil: so what do you want the drive to be called?
<nikhil> Joshua
<vinod777> check this
<vinod777> http://imgur.com/Lv9J39b
<vinod777> Look at the left of chrome
<mines5> nano is beautifully simple and not as stupid as vi
<mines5> imho
<evgenii> vi is powerfull
<mines5> nano does the same job though
<m4rshall> any ideas why 'daemon --name=thename --running' is not showing the process i start as a daemon (using daemon --name=thename /etc/the/command) ??
<daftykins> nikhil: ok i'd recommend ditching the capital, so if you've run my above command, cursor down to the empty space at the bottom and type in the following two lines. #1 is: "# manual mount of /dev/sda8"
<nikhil> OK
<evgenii> and i prefer nano too)
<vinod777> please
<nikhil> I typed # manual mount of /dev/sda8
<nikhil> and nothing happened
<daftykins> nikhil: one sec, no it won't automatically give you a thousand dollars, we're editing a text file here.
<cortex> hi
<cortex> how are guys
<mines5> Vinod, I'm not sure how to help you, but do you happen to have more than one screen?
<incognito> hello
<daftykins> nikhil: each of these sections is separate by a tab, so enter the second line: "UUID="b062733b-b6cb-46b7-95ce-3a01590eb722" /media/joshua ext4 rw,user 0 2"
<breadmonster> Hey guys, a slight issue.
<daftykins> nikhil: so your file should now look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597722/
<breadmonster> I'm on 14.04, and it seems that I have a bug that doesn't allow me to connect to the internet for some reason.
<daftykins> nikhil: ah actually i made a mistake, delete the " marks beside the UUID
<breadmonster> I'm running WPA2 Enterprise at my university.
<breadmonster> And it's refusing to let me connect to their default router.
<kimented> hi, can someone help me for a dualboot Ubuntu/win8 ?
<daftykins> nikhil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597730/ there
<rejit> breadmonster: sudo lshw -c network
<breadmonster> When I try to connect, the settings dialog box shows a warning about certificates.
<breadmonster> And then just freezes.
<mines5> breadmonster: have you tried restarting?
<breadmonster> rejit: What will that do?
<breadmonster> mines5: Yup.
<rejit> breadmonster: that will give me the necessary info about your network settings
<breadmonster> rejit mines5: okay, so I had a look at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<nikhil> but its not like that? D:
<daftykins> nikhil: all done yet?
<daftykins> so make it look like it :)
<breadmonster> And Stephens-Wireless-2 (the router in question) doesn't have a text file.
<nikhil> sorry I didn't enter the second command
<mines5> does your computer even see it?
<cortex> help us, to help you
<Ibsin> Alright, I just installed the drivers, and rebooted for my own sake. Only problem is, even after installing the drivers, the cursor movement along with the UI in general, is still hanging up.
<breadmonster> mines5: Yup, it ends up in the connection dialog box, which just freezes. Also, sorry about the replies, I have 7 second lag.
<nikhil> yes now its looking like that
<daftykins> nikhil: excellent, press ctrl+x to quit, select yes and then press enter on "/etc/fstab" to save the file
<mines5> I'm not sure how to help you bread, sorry.
<SchrodingersScat> My clock isn't getting time from the internet.  How do I get that working again?
<daftykins> nikhil: now close any open windows that are browsing onto that drive, type "sudo mkdir /media/joshua" then "sudo umount /dev/sda8" then "sudo mount -a"
<Dixi____> !admin user Incognito is private messaging other users asking for location etc.
<mines5> goto the time/date settings and change it to update NTP from the internet
<nikhil> ok
<daftykins> Dixi____: report that in #ubuntu-ops please
<Dixi____> Its forwraded automatically
<rejit> breadmonster: try typing this in the terminal ping 8.8.8.8
<daftykins> is it 0o didn't know of that function.
<rejit> breadmonster: notify me its output
<Dixi____> Now you do
<daftykins> yep, won't use it though :)
<breadmonster> rejit: One second, sorry to keep you waiting, my internet is really slow.
<Dixi____> And incognito get outta here!!
<nikhil> yep, finished every thing
<Dixi____> Youre not welcome here
<daftykins> nikhil: now another "mount | pastebinit"
<mines5> just like r00t__
<daftykins> Dixi____: stop that now thanks.
<breadmonster> rejit: It's pinging without an issue.
<breadmonster> rejit: Also, I'm tethering from my phone, I can't connect to university wifi.
<nikhil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597760/
<mines5> uni wifi usually needs you to sign in
<daftykins> nikhil: looks perfect now, open the 'files' program and the drive is called 'joshua' probably
<breadmonster> rejit: 39/43 packets received.
<Dixi____> daftykins: im not having a conversation with you. Please refrain from commenting.
<breadmonster> mines5: Yup, but I can't seem to connect to university wifi for some reason.
<daftykins> !ot | Dixi____
<ubottu> Dixi____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mines5> does your uni have a response desk?
<nikhil> daftykins, I got it. Thank You
<vinod777> help pls chec this screenshot --> http://i.imgur.com/Lv9J39b.png The application is offsetted to the right
<daftykins> nikhil: no problem, enjoy
<mines5> I'd suggest seeing them for help with the wifi, they can potentially help
<vinod777> every hardware accelerated apps are offsetted when maximized'
<Om> What is the difference between chroot and just plain documentroot, in httpd let s say, user Apache rans the service, it doesn't have any permissions outside docroot. Why is it considered more secure to chroot it? an exploiter wouldn't be able to do much on this (already restriced) user. What am I missing?\
<nikhil> I'll be here most of the time because I need to learn ubuntu
<nikhil> so if you find time please help me :)
<daftykins> nikhil: oh so we'll see a lot more of you will we :P
<nikhil> lol yea
<rejit> vinod777: try xrandr
<OerHeks> nikhil, good start :-)
<nikhil> Thanks, OerHeks :)
<MonkeyDust> vinod777  arandr is a gui for xrandr
<ikonia> Om: totally differen things
<vinod777> is this a resolution problem?
<Ibsin> Not only is there the hanging issue, but there seems to be every time it boots to the desktop, that a windows pops up saying there was system error....
<vinod777> Because this only happens when I manually maximize
<Om> ikonia: can you elaborate a bit?
<vinod777> if an app is started maximized, it will be correctly positioned
<Ara4Sh> Hello
<Ara4Sh> http://up.vbiran.ir/uploads/23153142635030343594_Varnish_005.jpg
<ikonia> Om: one sets a virtual root enviornment based ona relative directory path, the other is a place to store documents for a web server
<Ara4Sh> Unreliable DMA position
<vinod777> Also when offsetted, all controls are offsetted, mouse positions are not offsetted so hovering is also offssetted
<rejit> Om: in simple computer science term, neither apache nor its subprocess will be able to access anything above the chroot directory level
<Om> rejit: and techinacally the Apache user, no chrooted, could ?
<breadmonster> rejit: No issues with the ping.
<Ibsin> I'd like to get those issues resolved, but, I'm at a tital loss as to what to do...
<breadmonster> It's not a hardware problem, I dual boot with Win8 and the internet on that works just fine.
<rejit> Om: the intention here is to block script kiddies sniffing the internet ports from doing mischievous activities.
<breadmonster> rejit: as for the lshw output, here http://lpaste.net/3812951925347844096
<breadmonster> rejit: It won't let me connect to anything.
<rejit> breadmonster: are you sure you are authenticated?
<breadmonster> Do you want me to send you screenshots?
<breadmonster> rejit: It won't authenticate.
<Ibsin> The speed of the hard drive wouldn't have anything to do with the hanging up, could it? Cause the 1TB I have is only 5400 rpm
<breadmonster> It freezes at the no CA found dialog box.
<daftykins> Ibsin: no
<rejit> breadmonster: what happens when you scan the net ? sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Ara4Sh> any body pay attention to me ?
<breadmonster> rejit: I can see three routers.
<MonkeyDust> Ara4Sh  start with a question
<rejit> try connecting and then provide me the output of this command dmesg | tail
<vinod777> @rejit
<rejit> yes vinod777
<vinod777> it is an application maximize problem
<vinod777> if it is started already maximized, it won't be offsetted
<vinod777> when I restore and then maximise, it just offset. The buttons are also offsetted so they show hover state when the pointer is not above it
<nickerSLAVEgg> hi all
<vinod777> rejit: it is like this for all hw accelerated apps, chrome, opera, adobe brackets etc..
<vinod777> rejit: but there are no prblems for other apps. WHen i disabled hw acc for opera, it didn't have the problem
<rejit> vinod777: that was my next suggestion , to disable hw accelerated
<Ara4Sh> i asked my question
<nickerSLAVEgg> where can i dl keygen for ubuntu?
<Ara4Sh> Unreliable DMA Position on Xen : http://up.vbiran.ir/uploads/23153142635030343594_Varnish_005.jpg
<Ara4Sh> im now stocked
<rejit> vinod777: it could possibly be a bug in some package , just wait patiently for a systemwide update .
<vinod777> I want hw acceleration for these
<Na3iL> hey, what's the big steps to be an official Ubuntu member?
<vinod777> ok
<vinod777> thanks for your time
<rejit> vinod777: always a pleasure :)
<MonkeyDust> Na3iL  do you want to contribute to ubuntu?
<Ara4Sh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597920/
<MonkeyDust> Ara4Sh  Xen is server technology, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Na3iL> I already contribute to Ubuntu MonkeyDust by fixing bugs and helping in translation.. also I did many events to spread the Ubuntu philosophy and the free software :)
<ikonia> Na3iL: there is no real benifit to being a member in my opinion, however
<ikonia> !member | Na3iL \\
<ubottu> Na3iL \\: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Heads> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Mas_Zorra> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<larinia> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Clonius> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Lights> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<asahara> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Fabii> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Lugaidh> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Unwept> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<chicocach> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Chides> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Salius> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Justling> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Lights> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Pactolus> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<dsnutotal> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Fools> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Lugaidh> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<asahara> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<exottica> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<_Templari> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Thether> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<ikonia> all just muted the channel for a few minutes to tidy up these spammers
<ikonia> won't be a few minutes, sorry for the disraction
<ikonia> mutes been removed
<nickerSLAVEgg> wtf
<Dreaman> lames
<ikonia> you can talk again now, sorry about that
<Na3iL> ty ikonia np
<BluesKaj> ok  was wondering why i couldn't senfdto channel
<BluesKaj> err send to
<ikonia> mass spam attack, sorry breadmonster
<ikonia> BluesKaj: even
<breadmonster> ikonia: All cool.
<BluesKaj> np ikonia , doesn't hurt to clean house periodically :)
<breadmonster> rejit: Okay, sorry about that, can I PM?
<breadmonster> ikonia: Do you mind giving me a slight hand?
<breadmonster> I'm having some wifi issues.
<ikonia> breadmonster: just ask the channel
<ikonia> someone will help if they can, rather than target individuals
<breadmonster> Cool, okay.
<breadmonster> Okay, is there a command for trying to connect to an access point from the command line?
<ikonia> breadmonster: are you using an X11 desktop ?
<ikonia> breadmonster: as in a desktop enviornment ?
<breadmonster> Yup.
<breadmonster> GNOME on 14.04 to be precise.
<ikonia> breadmonster: ok, so gnome-network-manager should manage all this
<erik_> hi, again
<erik_> we need resolve this problem of keyboard
<breadmonster> ikonia: command not found
<breadmonster> ?
<ikonia> breadmonster: command not found ? what command did you type ?
<breadmonster> ikonia: gnome-network-manager
<ikonia> thats not a command sorry, thats the little network manager icon in the top right of your screen
<breadmonster> ikonia: Is there a way to do it from the command line?
<breadmonster> I'm aware of the network manager, but I'd prefer to do it from the command line.
<ikonia> breadmonster: why ?
<breadmonster> the network manager freezes.
<breadmonster> Also, I'm trying to learn command line tools.
<ikonia> what do you mean freezes
<ikonia> breadmonster: if network manager is controlling your network stack (which it is) trying to fight it with the command line, is a bad idea
<Om> rejit: So let's say I have httpd chrooted, the script kiddie could just the same exploit port 80 and run anything that has 'everyone' read/execute perms, right?
<hoodedice> I forgot the name of that package/app you use when you need to nuke ubuntu completely and boot to windows directly
<breadmonster> ikonia: when I click on the access point I want to connect to, I get a dialog asking me for connection settings.
<hoodedice> It starts with an "L"
<breadmonster> Which I fill, and then something about no CA certificate or something pops up.
<ikonia> breadmonster: ok, so what happens if you fill them in ?
<breadmonster> Then the window just freezes, and it refuses to work.
<ikonia> breadmonster: ok so "something like" is not really helpful, get the exact error message/problem
<ikonia> breadmonster: you can't expect people to spend time helping you with important details such as the error message being given as "something like"
<ph88> hey guys i use this answer to add a format option http://askubuntu.com/a/263565  but it's not showing up..what can i do about it ?
<breadmonster> ikonia: Okay, one second, let me screenshot and upload?
<ikonia> breadmonster: don't need a screen shot
<ikonia> breadmonster: just need the error message
<breadmonster> Yeah, still give me a second, I'll have to disconnect this router. brb
<Ara4Sh> i appreciate any body can help me
<breadmonster> ikonia: One second, I've got the error.
<ikonia> Ara4Sh: no-one knows until you ask a question
<breadmonster> "No Certificate Authority certificate chosen"
<ZIPY> hey, does someone know how to use acestreamengine?
<ikonia> breadmonster: so that suggests to me, that the CA used to sign the cert it's using to auth isn't there/selected
<breadmonster> ikonia: "Not using a Certificate Authority (CA) certificate can result in connections to insecure rogue Wi-Fi networks. Would you like to choose a Certificate Authorrty certificate?"
<chal_ddx> I got this when trying to install android studio , http://s24.postimg.org/yfdzfv6bp/Screenshot_from_2015_03_14_16_52_34.png
<chal_ddx> what should i do
<ikonia> breadmonster: sounds like it's hanging waiting for you to chose a CA
<breadmonster> ikonia: Yup. Now that part of the screen is frozen. I simply can't click on ignore.
<ikonia> breadmonster: if you alt tab do the windows move/change
<breadmonster> ikonia: Yup.
<breadmonster> It's only that window that's frozen.
<ikonia> thats interesting.
<ikonia> is the window totally greyed out
<ikonia> or is it still active
<breadmonster> ikonia: Only the network manager hangs, not the rest.
<breadmonster> ikonia: I'll send you a screenshot, one second.
<breadmonster> ikonia:
<breadmonster> http://imgur.com/DHkIUOl
<ikonia> breadmonster: and nothing in that box responses ?
<nikhil> daftykins, are you there?
<breadmonster> Nope, neither button will let me click.
<ikonia> does the don't warn me again tick box work
<breadmonster> Nope.
<ikonia> breadmonster: I suspect there is something behind it / popup that's holding focus
<ikonia> eg: something you have to press say "ok" on before you can interact with that
<breadmonster> ikonia: Interestingly enough, /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections doesn't have a file related to this network.
<ikonia> breadmonster: it won't until it's completed
<ikonia> and you've not completed it yet
<breadmonster> Oh okay.
<breadmonster> ikonia: Any ideas?
<ikonia> breadmonster: I'd certainly try messing around with alt/tab to try to see if there is a hidden window behind it
<breadmonster> ikonia: Can I make the file manually?
<ikonia> breadmonster: I'd also try to put the CA cert in place so it doesn't ask for it
<breadmonster> ikonia: I don't think the university has a CA cert.
<ikonia> breadmonster: I'd consider logging a bug against the ubuntu version you're using network-manager package
<mines5> is there any reason why audio quits out in the GUI shell if I'm logged into one of the terminal shells?
<ikonia> breadmonster: I suspect the uni does have a CA
<ikonia> breadmonster: is this eduroam by any chance ?
<breadmonster> ikonia: Nope, I'm not in the States.
<ikonia> breadmonster: I'd certainly ask the uni network team if they have a CA
<mines5> CA?
<breadmonster> ikonia: I asked my local administrator for a CA, and he didn't know what I was talking about.
<ikonia> it's probably a self signed one
<EriC^^> mines5, usually when i login to the tty the music resumes if it's the same user
<ikonia> breadmonster: the guys who setup the wireless AP will know
<ikonia> breadmonster: raise a ticket/request
<mines5> Its if I leave it logged in and I switch to the GUI
<ikonia> that one guy may not know
<mines5> and it doesn't start working again until I log out
<breadmonster> ikonia: So I think I have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285234/cannot-connect-to-wpa2-wpa-enterprise-peap-and-mschap
<EriC^^> mines5, you mean you started it in the terminal?
<mines5> no
<EriC^^> mines5, oh
<EriC^^> when you log back into the gui, the music stops?
<breadmonster> Except I fixed it the time around, but then I wanted to spoof my MAC ID, so I set up mac cloning via the dialog screen.
<breadmonster> and now it's just not working :(
<mines5> I logged into terminal, and when I goto play music on something like youtube, the audio stops working
<ikonia> breadmonster: I see nothing in that askubuntu question that relates to a missing CA cert or network manager hanging
<mines5> after having switched to the GUI
<nikhil> can anyone help me to find proper drivers for intel built in graphics card?
<nikhil> for ubuntu
<breadmonster> ikonia: No, what I mean is that I used to have that problem initially too.
<ikonia> breadmonster: you could try answer 2 / 3 to resolve this, but I wouldn't recommend that
<breadmonster> I fixed it by modifying my network configuration file, and everything went well.
<BluesKaj> it should be installed by default , nikhil , usually the i915 driver for most intel gpus
<ikonia> breadmonster: "the network configuration file' ??
<nikhil> ok, but my card has extendable graphic memory form 256mb to 780 mb but it does not extend, why?
<breadmonster> ikonia: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<breadmonster> The file in there.
<nikhil> in windows when I install drivers it extends to 768mb
<breadmonster> removing `system-ca-cert = true` worked for me.
<breadmonster> ikonia: But then I tried to change one of the settings by telling Ubuntu to clone my MAC address.
<Harby> hola
<nikhil> BluesKaj, in win 7 the memory is 768 but in ubuntu its 256
<breadmonster> ikonia: It wasn't working, so I forgot the network, and then the next time I tried to set it up, this happened.
<romps> Hello all!
<breadmonster> ikonia: So since then I've had this problem.
<romps> I have a quick question regarding Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, configured with a VPN.
<nickerSLAVEgg> sure romps go ahead
<romps> I am using Ubuntu Desktop and I was able to configure my VPN using the built in Network Manager.
<BluesKaj> nikhil, set OpenGL to at least 2.0
<romps> I then went into my Wired Connection 1 (eth0) settings in the Networking GUI and under general selected to automatically connect to VPN when using this connection.
<romps> and great that works very well, it connects and connects to the VPN
<romps> the only issue I am seeing is that I have to manually click the Network button and click Wired Connection 1 to connect.
<breadmonster> ikonia: any ideas?
<romps> If lets say it gets disconnected or I reboot, I always have to manually reconnect it.
<nikhil> BluesKaj, can you give me the command ?
<ikonia> breadmonster: what the hell are you doing trying to clone your mac address ?
<romps> I would like a way to get it to automatically reconnect.
<ikonia> breadmonster: it sounds like you're making problems doing odd things
<nickerSLAVEgg> romps have you tried a virus scan? your computer may be infected with malware
<breadmonster> ikonia: I thought uni wifi had my MAC address blocked.
<romps> huh... Malware?
<breadmonster> long story.
<breadmonster> ikonia: at any rate, is there a way I can connect from command line?
<breadmonster> That might help.
<breadmonster> I think this is a network manager bug.
<BluesKaj> nikhil, http://docs.unity3d.com/Manual/class-QualitySettings.html
<ikonia> breadmonster: the command line is not your problem
<nikhil> ok, i'll read that
<ikonia> breadmonster: again trying to fight network manager is a bad idea
<ikonia> breadmonster: if the uni has blocked your mac - contact your uni, don't try to spoof the mac
<breadmonster> ikonia: Yeah, it hasn't.
<breadmonster> :P
<breadmonster> But this is a problem on my end, and network manager has some serious bug.
<ikonia> breadmonster: so I've given you suggestions on how to deal with this
<breadmonster> ikonia: Either get the certificate?
<ikonia> breadmonster: that would be a good start, as would logging a detailed bug about it
<breadmonster> Okay, cool.
<ikonia> breadmonster: as I've said I believe this may be a simple issue of a hidden dialog, so try messing with alt/tab to see if you can get it, I suspect it's just an "ok" prompt
<sallu> Ahmad
<breadmonster> Alt-tab only shows four things.
<sallu> Ahmad
<ikonia> sallu: what ?
<narfnarfnarf> What’s the meaning of the {a} suffix behind a kernel name?
<Ahmad> Hi ikonu
<sallu> Ikonia i am on phone
<breadmonster> ikonia: If I can make the file manually, will that sidestep the issue?
<sallu> Sorry leaving
<ikonia> breadmonster: depends
<nickerSLAVEgg> hi
<ikonia> breadmonster: possibly though
<breadmonster> ikonia: How do I make the file manually?
<ikonia> breadmonster: know the settings and put them into a text file
<breadmonster> I know the connection settings.
<breadmonster> ikonia: Alright, thanks a ton (:
<nikhil> BluesKaj, I can't understand what you suggested?
<BluesKaj> nikhil, suggest you do some reading on graphics settings in Unity or whatever desktop you're running
<nikhil> BluesKaj, I'm running ubuntu 14.1 and I can't unity setting anywhere
<nikhil> can't find*
<nikhil> BluesKaj, any idea? gtg
<nikhil> Ok, laters everyone cya. And thanks for help BluesKaj :)/
<BluesKaj> nikhil,  http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2014/10/24/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn/
<yeowza_> What is the correct way to write pointers?  int* foo = 0; or int *foo = 0; ?
<nikhil> yeowza_ ,bother are correct btw
<nikhil> both*
<yeowza_> I've been reading tutorials and some people write it one way and some the other.  I think the first is easier to understand but then if you do char** foo that gets confusing
<Zarthus> whatever your style guide recommends you use is generally the way you should go
<nikhil> cya guys
<Zarthus> if you have no style guide, you can look for some that big companies use or just go with what you like the best
<romps> Anyone have any ideas on how I can get my ubuntu network connection + VPN to automatically reconnect?
<mullersa> hello
<mullersa> guys , i'm having a problem with the display options
<mullersa> I'm using a TV as a second monitor , but the system detected it as 42" while it is in fact 40"
<brincapozos> holas
<brincapozos> alguien sabe que hacer para que funcione esta web?  http://yomvi.plus.es/busqueda/?texto=oxido%2520nitroso
<brincapozos> instalé mono y silverlight y nada
<tonyt> is there a translation bot in here ? lol
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<brincapozos> ok sorry
<jhutchins> brincapozos: de nada.
<boriseto> so, can somebody explain me if there is a difference between hibernate and restore session? and why are both disabled in ubuntu?
<daftykins> they'd only be disabled if you failed to create a swap partition that matches your RAM size, boriseto
<Dumle29> Hey there. Is TRIM support included in ubuntu utopic unicorn?
<daftykins> TRIM has been in for years
<Dumle29> daftykins: Thanks :P Coming from looking at using arch as the first OS, I just sorta asume nothing is included :P
<daftykins> Dumle29: it's in the kernel, so it's not distro specific 0o
<boriseto> daftykins, I see. Well the ram is around 3.8 or something, and the swap is 4gb but still disabled. I'm guessing it has to be double the ram. And I've tried enabling hibernate but some of the permissions mess with my wifi card.
<Dumle29> daftykins: Oh. Well okay then :)
<jhutchins> Dumle29: It really isn't necessary to do any tuning for ssds in recent releases.
<Dumle29> jhutchins: Awesome! :D
<daftykins> boriseto: what do you have installed?
<boriseto> daftykins, Ubuntu 14.04
<jhutchins> Dumle29: Both the hardware and the software support for it have improved.
<Dumle29> Okay, another question. My Logitech G600 mouse isn't working. It's the same that it does in windows sometimes (there's 3rd part drivers that has to be loaded I'm asuming) Any idea on getting it to work in nix?
<Dumle29> The mouse moves yes. But about as slowly as it can, I can scroll, but not click
<JohnnyL> Why does Ubuntu require -P OUTPUT -j ACCEPT?
<JohnnyL> Whereas debian it works regardless?
<jhutchins> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<TheNumb> jhutchins: he left.
<jhutchins> Not sure why it would be different, the kernels are standard, but Debian and Ubuntu do patch differently.
<jnxd> Hi. I am trying to add a kubuntu 15.04 beta 1 to my laptop which already has a ubuntugnome 14.04 installed. Has anyone tried such thing, and how safe/unsafe is it?
<rypervenche> His default policy probably wasn't set to accept.
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | jnxd
<ubottu> jnxd: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ace2race> my softwre center keeps freezing my computer and then i half to restart
<rudy18> quit
<ace2race> my softwre center keeps freezing my computer and then i half to restart
<ace2race> how do i fix it
<ObrienDave> !patience | ace2race
<ubottu> ace2race: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ace2race> no i repeated because it didnt look like it sent to the chat
<ObrienDave> ace2race, easiest way is to purge software center and re-install
<ace2race> how do i do that
<kostkon> !reisub | ace2race, next time you could try this
<ubottu> ace2race, next time you could try this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ObrienDave> ace2race, in terminal, sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<kostkon> ace2race, you could do an apt-get clean first: sudo apt-get clean
<Dumle29> Trying to install the NVidia drivers for my card, but there seems to be no lightdm service to stop (but theres still an x server running) sudo stop gdm leaves me with a black screen
<ObrienDave> that might work also
<ace2race> what dose clean do?
<rypervenche> ace2race: man apt-get will give a good explanation :)
<ObrienDave> gotta love those man pages
<kostkon> ace2race, clear the cache to make sure apt-get will download from the repos a fresh copy of the softare centre packge
<ace2race> oh
<ace2race> thanks i didnt freeze up this time..
<ace2race> all better now:)
<quillford> can someone help with this? I get this error message anytime I try to run anything with apt-get http://hastebin.com/deyesazubu.avrasm
<ace2race> can i try Alt+PRintScreen REISUB to see if it works for fun?
<ObrienDave> ace2race, sure, have fun with that
<kostkon> ace2race, yes, i guess. Just wait a couple of second between key presses
<kostkon> seconds*
<ace2race> cool ok :)
<Dumle29> I'm trying to install Nvidias drivers for my card, but there's no lightdm service running. The driver installer still says there's an e
<Dumle29> there's an x server running though, so what would that be?
<bekks> Dumle29: How are you trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<Dumle29> bekks: ctrl+alt+F1, then trying to stop the x server, then running the .run file
<Dumle29> It should be mentioned that I'm running ubuntu gnome
<bekks> Dumle29: Why dont you use the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos?
<bekks> Dumle29: if you are using Ubuntu Gnome, you are most likely using gdm, not lightdm.
<quillford> can someone help with this? I get this error message anytime I try to run anything with apt-get http://hastebin.com/deyesazubu.avrasm
<Dumle29> bekks: I just went to nvidias site and got them there. Didn't know ubuntu repos had the official version
<bekks> !nvidia | Dumle29
<ubottu> Dumle29: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ace2race> is alt+printscreen  reisub part of ubuntu or is part of the computer?
<bekks> Dumle29: This isnt Windows, you dont need a gazillion sites to download stuff from :)
<Dumle29> bekks: Ah, yeah I tried sudo stop gdm. That left me with a black screen. I'll take a look at that link
<Dumle29> bekks: heh :P
<Dumle29> bekks: Keyboard shortcut for that exploded view of windows open?
<rypervenche> ace2race: It's part of the kernel. sysrq key.
<EriC^^> ace2race, ubuntu
<ace2race> is the kernal part of my os?
<kostkon> ace2race, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key  ;)
<kostkon> ace2race, yes
<ace2race> ok
<ObrienDave> ace2race, the kernel IS the OS
<ace2race> got it
<ace2race> and what do i do if my hard drive clicks and dosent boot?
<ObrienDave> not much other than formatting the drive or buying a new one
<rypervenche> ace2race: Probably broken hardware.
<ace2race> can i fix it?
<ObrienDave> probably not
<kostkon> ace2race, when a hard drive make a clicking sound it usually means the drive is busted. Only option is to buy a new one
<kostkon> makes*
<rypervenche> ace2race: Doubt it. You'd have to take it to some place to extract the data, and it is very expensive. $800-$1000+
<ObrienDave> you can try a low-level format. will take HOURS to do
<rypervenche> ace2race: Always keep backups^^
<ObrienDave> usually the "click of death" is just that
<ace2race> its ok the hard drive didnt have much on it
<ace2race> and i figured that out the hard way when my laptop crashed and lost weeks of work
<daftykins> ace2race: you can confirm its' death by running some commands, if you are typing from this system
<ace2race> i can only have one harddrive in my computer at a time and im using my good one right now
<ace2race> i dont ha ve a cable to hook up my other one
<daftykins> ok, well you could swap and boot from a flash drive live session to confirm
<daftykins> but yeah, sounds pretty likely ;)
<ace2race> and how do i put an iso file on a usb manualy?
<ObrienDave> you don't. use unetbootin
<JoshuaR2B> I use DD for that
<daftykins> plug it in, download the ISO... use "sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" where sdX = your flash drive (confirm with "sudo parted -l"
<ace2race> can i get dd from my software center
<daftykins> it's already installed
<ObrienDave> yea, yea, DD will work also
<JoshuaR2B> ace2race, yes apt-get remove software-center
<daftykins> JoshuaR2B: don't advise someone to do that, please.
<ace2race> i will not remove my softwre center
<daftykins> ace2race: ignore JoshuaR2B, seems to be troll advice o'clock
<JoshuaR2B> daftykins, why? I've nevered used the software center myself and remove it that way
<daftykins> that is not what you were asked how to do
<JoshuaR2B> Well he asked if he could remove it I answered and even said how to do so. I figured that would prevent a future question as well.
<Guest4845> why ubuntu moving towards systemd..?
<ntsp> Guest4845 every major distro is drifting towards systemd
<mainbrain> questions about burning DVD's from torrent downloads in ubuntu 14.10 is it possible
<JoshuaR2B> Because debian is moving and as a sysadmin it's easier to deal with systemd rather than upstart
<ObrienDave> mainbrain, yes, it's possible and fairly easy to do
<Guest4845> what is the difference between intit and systemd
<mainbrain> i tried burning with several program it will run through process but cant get anything to read disk
<BluesKaj> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<JoshuaR2B> mainbrain, I find xfburn does CD's quite well from ISOs but I've never used dvds for iso images
<Dumle29> bekks: The ubunto program only supplies up to nvidia 331.113. The latest is 340+
<Dumle29> ubuntu*
<mainbrain> how about torrent movies
<ph88> hey guys i use this answer to add a format option http://askubuntu.com/a/263565  but it's not showing up..what can i do about it ?
<BluesKaj> Dumle29, which ubuntu version?
<Dumle29> BluesKaj: 14.10 gnome
<JoshuaR2B> mainbrain, ubuntu comes with transmission preinstalled
<milz> Hey getting this: http://pastebin.com/4dSZ8L7i when trying to run steam, does anyone know what i can do?
<ObrienDave> mainbrain, you need to see if there is  a setting to "finalize" the disk when done burning
<daftykins> !elementary | milz
<ubottu> milz: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<mainbrain> yes but having probelm burnung and getting the disk to read in player
<milz> ty just thought it might be faster here
<daftykins> mainbrain: perhaps you should buy these films legally
<daftykins> milz: nope, sorry
<Dumle29> gotta go for a few minutes. brb
<BluesKaj> yes , nvidia- 331 is probly the reommended driver, but it works well, unless you're a steam gamer and use a high-end nvidia gpu
<ikonia> ad/win 7
<mainbrain> well daftykins dont you think they steal enough of americans money and time for some get back
<daftykins> mainbrain: this isn't the place for your opinions on that i'm afraid :)
<dnano91> hi, yesterday i installed upgrades and accidently uninstalled the kernel (thoght a new one would be installed). after installing it through chroot, the system boots, but doesn't accept any input. not through touchpad, keyboard or usb mouse
<ikonia> mainbrain: what ?
<ObrienDave> mainbrain, i would suggest more research about burning DVDs and such
<dnano91> any idea what might cause this? it's not frozen though, because it goes into standby cause i don't input anything
<mainbrain> well if ya scared say you scared or just get you ass behind proxy
<mainbrain> sorry guys just not a follower of the rules of your government
<elitebattle> Dnano91: have you checked your bios to make sure that they are enabled?
<ObrienDave> 5,4,3,2,1.....
<daftykins> mainbrain: we're from all over the world, so again - please no politics here :)
<neil_> I have a script that I am trying to execute via ssh from a remote computer, when I execute the script from locally, it executes and exits immediately, when I use ssh to execute the command ssh never returns... anyone know why?
<dnano91> elitebattle: that what is enabled? keyboard? i have never seen any options to disable them. also i haven't changed anything in the bios
<elitebattle> dnano91: Are you using a desktop or laptop?
<dnano91> elitebattle: laptop
<mainbrain> no politics linux is opensource "free" and will be that way til we the people give in just kills me to hear someone says they afraid
<JohnnyL> Why doesn't -s or -o options under OUTPUT work under Ubuntu but works under Debian?
<JohnnyL> (for iptables)
<elitebattle> dnano91: the only thing I know of then would be to attempt a reinstall.
<TheNumb> JohnnyL:
<JohnnyL> I mean to say: Why doesn't -s or -o options for OUTPUT work under debian,but not ubuntu using iptables?
<TheNumb> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<JohnnyL> thenumb !ls
<JohnnyL> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JohnnyL> TheNumb: ok , so what your saying is tha ubuntu doesn't fully support iptables.
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> JohnnyL: disable ufw and try again.
<JohnnyL> TheNumb: that example uses OUTPUT as accept.
<JohnnyL> sudo ufw status verbose
<JohnnyL> Status: inactive
<JohnnyL> sudo ufw status verbose
<JohnnyL> Status: inactive
<JohnnyL> sudo ufw status verbose
<JohnnyL> Status: inactive
<kostkon> !paste | JohnnyL
<ubottu> JohnnyL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheNumb> !ban | JohnnyL
<ubottu> JohnnyL: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<TheNumb> ;x
<amin> hello
<amin> hey  i have an issue that is bugging me quiet some time
<TheNumb> amin: and that would be...?
<amin> i have horizontal lines on some icons
<amin> i dont know how to fix it
<JohnnyL> So -o and or -s and -t filter doesn't work in iptables using OUTPUT under Ubuntu (but works in debian).
<JohnnyL> I smell kernel manipulations.
<ObrienDave> amin, toggle a different icon set
<amin> its not all the time
<amin> its not only the icons but also the cross on the top left of every window
<amin> hello ?
<blackangelpr> are you using the open drivers or propietary ones?
<amin> the open ones
<blackangelpr> if i was you i will try rezise the unity bar and then if do not work another drivers :p
<amin> that didn't help
<adrian_> Hello, I want to remove some old kernels because Ubuntu doesn't do it on its own anymore and they start piling up. What I want to know is if I can also delete the old "linux-image-extra" except for the most recent ones, like I can with the regular kernel images.
<Na3iL> hey folks! who had any idea as a project to contribute on Ubuntu?
<TheNumb> amin: maybe the cable is broken.
<JohnnyL> ok fail
<blackangelpr> amin, dead pixel test just in case http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php
<amin> there are no dead pixels
<adrian_> Never mind, removing the kernel-images automatically suggest the corresponding kernel-image-extras for removal, so my question had been answered.
<freeroute> hi, I have alias ll='ls -l --all --human-readable --classify --show-control-chars --group-directories-first --color=auto' however whenever I try to do ll /media using autocompletion it first autocompletes a local dir. What's weird is that it's the same config but the difference is that completion is failing on Ubuntu 14.04 but works in 12.04. What's more is that it appears to only happen over SSH. Shell =
<freeroute> bash and bash_completion is installed.
<freeroute> for example, ll /ro doesn't autocomplete while ls /ro autocompletes the argument to /root
<amin> ????
<JohnnyL> aparently ubuntu users don't care about filtering OUTPUT under
<JohnnyL> ubuntu
<lodiz> Hi, i have a tiny problem/question... I have a asus laptop with a discrete nvidia 860m gpu. im running ubuntu 14.04 with gnome shell and edgers ppa nvidia drivers 346.47. when i hover my mouse to the top of the screen the cursor disappers. can it be fixed?
<lodiz> using gdm instead of lightdm also breaks nvidia-prime so i cant load nvidia driver.
<lodiz> the problem with the mouse cursor does not ocur when using intel gpu.
<TheNumb> lodiz: does that happen when you use drivers from the ubuntu repository?
<lodiz> TheNumb: not when using mesa driver, cant get the driver from ubuntu repo to work
<lodiz> TheNumb: im pretty sure its the nvidia 346.47 driver thats the problem.
<TheNumb> most likely
<TheNumb> I remember some arch users were having problems with that particular version in gnome shell.
<lodiz> ahh... do you know what version i could use instead? thought that i was forced to use that nvidia version. dont know if earlier versions support ny gpu
<howlymowly_> hi everyone.. short question: I want to connect a scanner to my system...  for example using simple-scan. Problem is: simple scan does not detect the scanner. I do *exactly* the same thing on another computer which has the same ubuntu 14.04 installed and I didn't change any settings It works on that computer.  The "sane-find-scanner" command   actually  finds the scanner. scanimage -L finds the scanner and then just halts...  any idea
<howlymowly_>  whats going on here?  also using simple-scan with root does not work
<TheNumb> howlymowly_: which scanner?
<ntsp> Is there a way to change the default text editor to a custom executable?
<howlymowly_> canonScan LiDE 20
<howlymowly_> TheNumb: I suspect this might be due to the scanner not getting enough power over the USB board :/?
<howlymowly_> but is there a wa I can check this?
<howlymowly_> *way
<TheNumb> howlymowly_: could be
<howlymowly_> sane-find-scanner doesn't seem to have a proble with that ...
<howlymowly_> when I do scanimage -L  it sometimes finds the scanner and then just hangs instead of returning to the commandline
<TheNumb> howlymowly_: why don't you connect it to other usb port?
<howlymowly_> TheNumb: I already connected it to all the usb ports this computer has ;)
<howlymowly_> does not work :(
<howlymowly_> on my other computer it works without any problems ...
<edwardT> hi can anybody helpe me out with nvidia settings?
<octavian_> can somebody tell me the commands to install this package? https://packages.debian.org/sid/usb-modeswitch pretty please you guys
<kostkon> !info usb-modeswitch
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.0+repack0-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<kostkon> octavian_, sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch ?
<octavian_> kostkon: thx
<octavian_> and this one https://packages.debian.org/sid/libjim0.75 . How can I install it?
<kostkon> octavian_, if it's in the repos then sudo apt-get install libjim0.75
<kostkon> !info libjim0.75
<ubottu> libjim0.75 (source: jimtcl): small-footprint implementation of Tcl - shared library. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.75-1 (utopic), package size 110 kB, installed size 295 kB
<kostkon> octavian_, it is
<edwardT> hi can anybody helpe me out with nvidia settings?
<kostkon> !details | edwardT
<ubottu> edwardT: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<octavian_> it said unable to locate package libjim0.75
<popey> octavian_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<edwardT> kostkon  on windows we can select which GPU to use for each application, how can we do it on ubuntu?
<octavian_> I am using lubuntu 14.04.2 32 bits
<popey> octavian_: that package is not available in the 14.04 repo
<kostkon> edwardT, no idea, someone else might be able to help you, hopefully
<edwardT> ok
<edwardT> kostkon can you suggest some channel name for it>
<popey> octavian_: you _may_ have some success directly downloading the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and installing it manually
<kostkon> edwardT, this one here
<neil_> I have a script that I am trying to execute via ssh from a remote computer, when I execute the script from locally, it executes and exits immediately, when I use ssh to execute the command ssh never returns... anyone know why?
<popey> edwardT: never seen a setting to do that in ubuntu
<edwardT> ok
<edwardT> how to loggout from here?
<octavian_> popey: can't find it on that site. any terminal commands to get it?
<kostkon> "info" defaults to utopic, right, my bad
<popey> octavian_: you on i386 (32-bit) or amd64 (64-bit) install?
<octavian_> i386
<popey> octavian_: wget http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/j/jimtcl/libjim0.75_0.75-1_i386.deb
<popey> octavian_: sudo dpkg -i libjim0.75_0.75-1_i386.deb
<octavian_> popey: danke
<octavian_> popey: the last command didn't work
<octavian_> popey: cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<ZIPY^> does someone know how acestream-engine works
<ObrienDave> octavian_, you're not in the same directory where you D/Led it
<octavian_> ObrienDave: I downloaded .deb file and executed it. Is it the same thing?
<Guest47283> Hello :)!
<n7851> hey
<n7851> #nick laesher
<Ben64> octavian_: you should not be downloading deb files
<crlcan81> I found a program that says it's for ubuntu lucid, how bad is it to use a program not made for your version of linux?
<Ben64> crlcan81: very
<crlcan81> I thought as much.. :(
<Ben64> what is it
<crlcan81> I'm trying to find text based clients for Ubuntu, but the only ones I found are either bins, or only for windows.
<crlcan81> text based clients for SL on Ubunutu that is
<Ben64> client for....
<crlcan81> Secondlife
<crlcan81> The graphical components overheat me, but it's the only way I have to chat with certan folks.
<ObrienDave> octavian_, you can install .deb with software-center or i like to use gdebi for those
<crlcan81> including a guy I know RL.
<Ben64> crlcan81: maybe fix your overheating problem
<crlcan81> I know I need to, but the problem is to do that I require money
<crlcan81> To replace the heatsink/fan on the CPU, and add more fans to it.
<ObrienDave> crlcan81, for SecondLife try firestorm or catznip
<crlcan81> namely replacing the 80mm rear fan with a 120mm
<crlcan81> That's just it obrien, there's not a current version of SL firestorm client for 64 bit
<crlcan81> at least not last time I checked
<crlcan81> I've used firestorm the longest, and loved it.
<ObrienDave> it's been a few years since i've done SL
<crlcan81> yep it's still not available.
<crlcan81> I've done it on and off for nine years.
<ObrienDave> way too much drama in SL
<daftykins> i take it asking this real life person to just... hang out in meatspace isn't an option?
<crlcan81> I already hung out with em RL.
<crlcan81> he has a kid and a wife though, so this is a way to keep in contact with him when he's not around.
<crlcan81> I don't really know many meatspace folks.
<crlcan81> He's one of the few.
<crlcan81> How hard is it to remove a .bin file from your system?
<internetman> does anyone know if there is an active ubuntu phone community forming somewhere? the official forums doesnt seem to have a category for it yet
<Ben64> crlcan81: a bin file is not a standard thing at all, no telling what it could have done when run
<Ben64> !touch | internetman
<ubottu> internetman: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<netameta> how can i connect to a MSSQL server from a php script on a ubuntu box ?
<crlcan81> WHy I haven't installed any yet, because I've no clue how to remove them.
<internetman> Ben64: cheers
<crlcan81> Sadly two of the clients I found that were text based were bin files :(
<crlcan81> The other one is that one running lucid.
<internetman> Ben64: this phone/touch naming had me confused
<Ben64> crlcan81: bin file is probably just an executable, could literally be anything
<zerowaitstate> netameta ODBC most likely
<nfnty> Why don't I get any picture after installation on Nvidia HDMI? DVI works fine. HDMI with NVIDIA binary works fine but then I get no sound over HDMI. Using NVIDIA 9300 GE (G98).
<netameta> zerowaitstate, anywhere i can read about it ?
<nfnty> Both picture and sound works great on liveusb.
<zerowaitstate> netameta php.net
<zerowaitstate> #php
<zerowaitstate> depending on what you use, you may need to recompile PHP to get native driver support
<ObrienDave> crlcan81, http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Third_Party_Viewer_Directory
<zerowaitstate> if you cannot recompile PHP, then PDO ODBC should work
<crlcan81> I got no sound on a hdmi on ubuntu as well, why I use VGA.
<crlcan81> Screw it thouhg, I'll just try and use one of the exes on Wine.
<netameta> zerowaitstate, http://php.net/manual/en/intro.uodbc.php doesnt list mssql as a supported db
<zerowaitstate> netameta read the note just below that
<netameta> reading
<mike_papa> Is there any reasonable alternative for sane to share scanner to windows? Something that would be easier to use on Windows side? Native support on Windows client would be perfect. Like with Samba shares.
<zerowaitstate> netameta you will need to configure iODBC with the MSSQL DSN and get the binary driver for MSSQL though
<interprog> Hi
<netameta> zero how about freeTDS ?
<crlcan81> Well it works.. but it's kinda laggy.
<zerowaitstate> netameta never used it, but it would be better than ODBC if you use MSSQL specific features
<netameta> freeTDS will be better then ODBC ?
<dorwlyo> I can't install Package: usb-modeswitch using sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch. I got: The following packages have unmet dependencies: usb-modeswitch : Depends: usb-modeswitch-data (>= 20140327) but it is not going to be installed
<dorwlyo> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<interprog> How do I package my program into deb package?
<zerowaitstate> if you use stuff that is in MSSQL that isn't in the generic ODBC dialect, yes
<ObrienDave> !info usb-modeswitch
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.0+repack0-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<netameta> zerowaitstate, http://php.net/manual/en/mssql.requirements.php
<netameta> its seems they do recommand freetds
<netameta> however its a darn mile long user guide
<netameta> i guess will have to start
<interprog> Can anyone help me of how to packaging deb format?
<gabrielsch> my ubuntu 14.10 doesn't boot after install Nvidia drivers T__T
<gabrielsch> can someone help me? stucks in gnome splash screen
<dorwlyo> any help please?
<zerowaitstate> netameta database vendors make it artificially hard to interface to their products.
<zerowaitstate> especially if they also happen to sell operating systems, which all of the major ones do
<ObrienDave> dorwlyo, activate all of the ubuntu repos and try again
<netameta> I think its just windows
<Dumle29> After a fresh install, what drivers should I get?
<wafflejock> interprog, never done it but seems there's a good guide here https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf
<Dumle29> I'm having a lot of chrashes, that seem to be GPU related, so I'm switching to Nvidias own driver for now
<daftykins> Dumle29: ones your system needs...
<interprog> Thanks for the link walffejock
<daftykins> Dumle29: what card?
<interprog> Thanks for the link waffejock
<dorwlyo> ObrienDave: how do I activate them?
<Dumle29> daftykins: GTX660 from EVGA
<daftykins> Dumle29: ok, no need for a special driver version on that one then. repo 331 should be fine
<gabrielsch> my ubuntu doesn't boot after install proprietary nvidia driver
<zerowaitstate> netameta no oracle and IBM pull the same junk
<gabrielsch> I'm desperated T__T
<ObrienDave> dorwlyo, use software & updated
<netameta> yea but who uses IBM or Oracle OSs ?
<Dumle29> daftykins: 331 is the newest one in the gui thing. I think the most recent from nvidia is 340?
<ObrienDave> dorwlyo, use software & updates***
<daftykins> Dumle29: close, but avoid manual downloads
<Dumle29> daftykins: Because they aren't tested? :)
<zerowaitstate> netameta a lot of people run IBM OSes on big IBM iron.  Oracle has their Linux distro they are trying to force on the world.
<daftykins> Dumle29: no because it can brick your install at update time
<Dumle29> daftykins: Oh. Alrighty then :P
<netameta> ah well ..
<BladeMcCool> how can I get past this part of the failing golang install? http://pastebin.com/XWwAHFP5 ... i dont think this is a golang specific thing, more of a "hurr building stuff from source is hard" thing.
<zerowaitstate> interfacing to Oracle on Windows is similarly painful, as is DB2
<BladeMcCool> btw apt-get install puts a very ancient version on wheezy, need to build from source apparently.
<zerowaitstate> MySQL stuff just runs everwhere
<bekks> zerowaitstate: What? Start sqlplus or the SQL Developer. Done.
<spdupee> is there an easy way to get rid if the zentyal crap and return to a ubuntu server without redoing the entire server?
<bekks> spdupee: Uninstall the zentyal packages.
<spencer> Hello everybody
<interprog> I wanna ask how to create my own ppa's? (using Launchpad)
<interprog> and what software should I use to working with others (if there is need to)
<Dumle29> Dammit. Yet another chrash! Got some artifacts on the webpage I was browsing and BOOM, frozen
<spencer> I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.. I am a total java beginner with some python background but nothing else. Where might the best beginners tutorials be found?
<interprog> The oracle Java?
<interprog> Are you sure you wanna jump into Java?
<interprog> How long have you been used python?
<spencer> I'm absolutely sure
<spencer> I have been using python for about a year but I am interested in programming for android devices now
<zerowaitstate> BladeMcCool its a multiarch thing I think.  google for the features.h error and you will find it
<interprog> Programming for android is so complex, you gonna need a lot of debugging and packaging, the syntax is pretty robust for a hello world.
<mike_papa> spencer: I was there. I have resigned. Python with it's simplicity really spoiled you. Believe me.
<interprog> but we know, we use Java run the program on anywhere.
<wafflejock> spencer, you may want to check with #programming or #java http://developer.android.com/training/index.html programming Java for Android is more a matter of learning the APIs
<zerowaitstate> spencer: there is a big learning hump right at the start you'll have to get over.
<spencer> Thank you, I know it will be tough but I am committed.
<bekks> interprog: Thats the biggest lie in IT. HEllo World will run everywhere, other applications will not. :)
<zerowaitstate> Also, a lot of learning resources for android are out of date.  Android changes REALLY fast
<interprog> I'm not mean that we use Java only to run hello world.
<zerowaitstate> so make sure what you're reading was published this year ornlast
<spencer> ok
<wafflejock> yeah would just go with the docs and the latest tools provided by Google
<zerowaitstate> and make friends with other android people
<interprog> I mean it's cross platform and the bytecode make life easier to make a program in a platform (more than a simple hello world program)
<bekks> interprog: MArketing says it is cross platform ;)
<wafflejock> I think the worst part of developing for Android is just dealing with the fragmentation and thousands of devices you can't possibly test on
<interprog> Yup :D
<bekks> interprog: Same applies for C#
<zerowaitstate> Java is cross platform until you write a file
<interprog> I don't use C#, unfortunately. :(
<interprog> I heard C# is a little bit same with Java :O
<interprog> Is it true?
<bekks> interprog: No. C# works :)
<wafflejock> interprog, pretty similar from what I've seen but only dabbled in C#
<interprog> I see.
<zerowaitstate> interprog no C# doesn't make a pretense of being cross platform
<interprog> C# only for Windows?
<zerowaitstate> no you can run on mono CLR
<Dumle29> I've been having some issues with chrashing. I installed ubuntu today, and I'm setting it up. Giving it a few weeks, hoping it can replace windows for me. Now, I'm fairly certain that the chrashes are GPU related, as I've had some artifacts happen before the latest chrash, and during another chrahs, I hit ctrl+alt+f1, and there was an error describing something along the lines of error communicating with the gpu
<interprog> I need to learn a lot.
<bekks> zerowaitstate: Did you ever tried to run a C# 3.5+ Assembly with Mono? :)
<bekks> zerowaitstate: Save yourself, dont do it :)
<Dumle29> during all chrashes but the latest, I've been using the x-org driver.
<zerowaitstate> I don't use C# myself
<zerowaitstate> java erlang and c here
<interprog> I hope I can learn Java too
<interprog> The hello world is too robust for me :O
<zerowaitstate> lol too robust
<daftykins> Dumle29: even with nvidia 331 running?
<interprog> Ya, C is pretty fun somehow :D
<zerowaitstate> C is lingua franca.  no shame in C
<interprog> but the pointer still confusing me :(
<Dumle29> daftykins: I had just switched to that before the latest chrash, though not rebooted, so I'm crossing my fingers now
<interprog> especially in C++. aww.
<simme> Do I need sth like reFit for ubuntu on a MacBook, or does it work out of the box?
<zerowaitstate> interprog avoid C++ unless you really need it.
<zerowaitstate> interprog
<daftykins> Dumle29: ah. yeah
<interprog> I need it, :(
<interprog> That's the problem.
<zerowaitstate> ah sorry man
<Dumle29> daftykins: Also, chromium isn't rendering any pages :/
<zerowaitstate> enjoy stack mangling
<wafflejock> !mac | simme
<ubottu> simme: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<interprog> I never made a program(a program that people can use, other than hello world), cause I'm still beginner as well.
<daftykins> Dumle29: well, basically if you collect all your issues together right now, they're *now* and not whilst running the nvidia driver - so i'd consider them not worthy of mention :)
<Dumle29> daftykins: It didn't before the nvidia driver either.
<zerowaitstate> interprog then avoid C++ until you grasp C fully
<zerowaitstate> especially if you don't understand pointers
<LockeAnarchist> I'm liking D now
<Dumle29> daftykins: Never mind. It works now. Funny thing. it was actually what had artifacts before the last chrash
<daftykins> Dumle29: wat, you have to reboot to be using the nvidia driver, so what i'm saying is - your issues could still have been related.
<daftykins> Dumle29: not surprised, browsers do hw acceleration
<Dumle29> daftykins: Ahh okay :)
<interprog> I though C++ is both of C?
<interprog> thought*
<LockeAnarchist> D it's like an easy C++
<interprog> D language?
<Dumle29> daftykins: Yea I was a bit surprised that I didn't need to reboot for the driver to take effect, but I guess I missed that :P
<LockeAnarchist> yea
<zerowaitstate> no standard library of C++ is different
<LockeAnarchist> dlang.org
<interprog> Is D cross-platform? :(
<LockeAnarchist> Yea
<LockeAnarchist> of course
<interprog> I never used it :(
<mike_papa> LockAnarchist: D is not really in wide used, isn't it?
<zerowaitstate> Common Lisp is cross platform
<interprog> but I gonna try it....maybe after I grasp the pointer and OO's
<daftykins> Dumle29: install, reboot, happy times
<zerowaitstate> OO as done in C++ is confusing as heck
<LockeAnarchist> interprog, mike_papa : https://yow.eventer.com/yow-2014-1222/cool-things-about-d-why-and-how-we-use-it-at-facebook-by-andrei-alexandrescu-1741
<interprog> Yes, indeed.
<interprog> C++ is a mix of procedural..sometimes it's so hard.
<zerowaitstate> only language I've found that was harder than C++ is Haskell
<interprog> I'm making a few of plugins (in GUI shape) for my project...so C++ is indeed needed.
<daftykins> peeps, this is an OS support channel so perhaps all the dev talk should be moved to relevant channels or #ubuntu-offtopic
<mike_papa> LockeAnarchist: cool. Didn't know they used D in facebook. I've read long time ago about D, but never tried it. And yes. daftykins has a point.
<drewster> hey ummm, this white screen issue where the screen turns white when you use any app that has a higher refresh rate...is there a fix for it somewhere?
<zdmz> hi
<Dumle29> I got a package throught the ubuntu package installer, and it's not working properly. Could I ask about that in here, with limited chance of people being able to help? :P
<bekks> Dumle29: ?
<daftykins> "the package installer" ?
<Dumle29> well, that ubuntu package browser program thing :P
<daftykins> that narrows it down
<bekks> Dumle29: Which is called "Software Center"?
<interprog> You mean software center or synaptic Dume29?
<Dumle29> yeah sofware center :)
<interprog> Why it's not working properly?
<interprog> Can you give some symptoms?
<Dumle29> I installed quassel IRC client for linux, and it works (I'm using it) but I can't click any of the 4 menus at the top of it (File, View, Settings, help) I can access the settings menu via F7, but can't click anything in it
<Dumle29> Clicking the settings menu up top seems to register clicks, as it will toggle the menu items highlighting on every click
<interprog> why it's related to software center? It's a specific software problem?
<mike_papa> I have a feeling I had similar problem, and it was compiz related. I don't remeber that well. It was long time ago.
<Dumle29> interprog: It's not. That was just me justifying to myself that I asked in here :/ #quassel is rather dead :(
<bekks> Dumle29: Did you try to restart that program?
<interprog> Oh, ok.
<mike_papa> I remember having strange problems with menus.
<drewster> anyone ? white screen issue ?
<Dumle29> bekks: Several times. It's what I've been using to chat here through the day
<bekks> Dumle29: "white screen issue?"
<destinia> hhhhhi
<interprog> No, sorry drewster.
<Dumle29> bekks: Wrong guy :)
<bekks> Dumle29: Indeed :)
<BladeMcCool> multiarch
<bekks> drewster: which issue?
<drewster> bekks: the white screen issue where anything with a higher refreshrate causes a white screen: basically whats depicted here (http://us.battle.net/en/forum/topic/14728822920) just there are a bunch of fixes that dont really work.
<skinux> My system is acting like it doesn't have SWAP. Unfortunately, I forgot the commands and config file fro resetting SWAP.
<bekks> drewster: Do you have a link for a launchpad bug or at least for a ubuntu forums entry?
<bekks> skinux: you dont need to reset swap at all. Pastebin "free -m" please.
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/KLgTC529
<bekks> skinux: you have swap, and half of it is in use.
<drewster> bekks: interestingly there doesnt seem to be a bug about it...nothing is detected... I have a second screen and use system settings to turn my internal monitor off and on to fix the issue. It returns as soon as I watch something on youtube or do anything other than text based applications
<nightfuri> is there any documentation available for the nvidia x server settings?
<skinux> Well, I'm only running two HTTP servers (idle), PhpStorm IDE, HexChat, Firefox (NetFlix) and Google Chrome with maybe 5 idle tabs. My system has 3G of RAM and 2G of SWAP. It shouldn't be low on memory.
<Dumle29> will cd not follow through a symlink?
<Basketball> hey
<daftykins> skinux: which web server? apache?
<skinux> Apache 2 and Artisan (tool of Laravel PHP Web Framework).
<bekks> skinux: It is low on memory, as free -m shows.
<daftykins> skinux: consider tweaking the # of workers to cut the memory footprint
<og01> hi i want to add a kernel option permentantly, the instructions i see online say to add to /etc/default/grub, but for me that file doesnt exist (14.04)
<daftykins> skinux: also upgrade, every man woman and dog has more than 3GB these days :>
<skinux> Well, I'd run Hexchat, Apache 2, Firefox, Chrome, and Eclipse without a problem for months.
<wafflejock> skinux, it's easy to tear through 100MB of RAM per tab in a browser, check out the system monitor to see what's eating it up for sure though
<bekks> skinux: Which doesnt meant swap usage is a thing that started minutes ago.
<daftykins> !pm | Basketball You should know better.
<ubottu> Basketball You should know better.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<bekks> skinux: you just did not notice it until now.
<Basketball> how do i check hash of a .deb
<mike_papa> og01: https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer  - good thing to mess with grub
<Basketball> in ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> Basketball: this that question you told me wasn't ubuntu? :)
<Basketball> daftykins, i needed a different question
<skinux> Chrome is using 1,010,000K total memory
<daftykins> yeah don't use chrome if you want a small footprint ;)
<skinux> As i said, I've never had a problem with Chrome. Firefox is the one that eats memory for me.
<gabrielsch_> hi., I've installed libc6-bin:i386 on my ubuntu x64
<gabrielsch_> now I can't do anything
<gabrielsch_> any dpkg, any apt-get/purge
<daftykins> skinux: so what are the other top processes consuming RAM?
<skinux> That's why I use Chrome instead, because Firefox gets way too laggy.
<gabrielsch_> any tips?
<EleanorEllis> I am trying to get youtube videos to play full screen in Firefox - at the moment they only play in a letterbox. I am following these instructions https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/flash-videos-wont-play-full-screen           The final step is to Unredirect full screen windows in Compiz. The instructions say to go to Compiz Config manager but where do I find that?
<daftykins> mmm seems our experiences differ
<skinux> I don't know how to find that out.
<daftykins> skinux: leaky extension maybe?
<daftykins> oh right, run top and sort by mem
<Basketball> daftykins, how??
<daftykins> Basketball: i'm not talking to you
<gabrielsch_> I need to remove libc6-bin:i386, it's broken my packages, but I can't run any command with this dependencie
<Basketball> daftykins, why?
<gabrielsch_> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  cups : Depends: libc-bin (>= 2.13)
<skinux> wineserver, pulseaudio, pluginload+, Xorg, chrome, firefox, java, skype, hexchat are being shown by top
<daftykins> Basketball: *facepalm* i am dealing with other queries. please stop.
<skinux> Skype isn't even running, so I don't know why it's listed.
<Basketball> am i not =
<Basketball> :(
<Basketball> i hate ubuntu
<daftykins> ^that was Basketball, who doesn't even run ubuntu but asks here for support :)
<bekks> skinux: Use "ps aux" instead
<jatt> skinux: in chrome Shift + Esc tells you which tab is eating memory
<UbuN2> hello linux community :0
<bekks> skinux: Pastebin "ps aux | sort -k 4" please.
<drewster> Bekks
<EleanorEllis> I am trying to get youtube videos to play full screen in Firefox - at the moment they only play in a letterbox. I am following these instructions https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/flash-videos-wont-play-full-screen           The final step is to Unredirect full screen windows in Compiz Config Manager > General Options but there is no setting for this. Any ideas?
<drewster> Bekks if its any help...this issue happens with gnome or the unity
<bekks> drewster: How do you kno, if the screen stays white?
<bekks> *know
<drewster> bekks: interestingly there doesnt seem to be a bug about it...nothing is detected... I have a second screen and use system settings to turn my internal monitor off and on to fix the issue. It returns as soon as I watch something on youtube or do anything other than text based applications
<EleanorEllis> Ah. It seems this setting has been moved to the Composite section.
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/KKydpFXa
<EleanorEllis> drewster: What is the problem? I only came in on the end of that and it sounds like I may have a similar problem.
<drewster> EleanorEllis: the whitescreen issue
<OerHeks> drewster, so you get a white screen when playing in wine? ( reading http://us.battle.net/en/forum/topic/14728822920 )
<bekks> skinux: Chrome is eating your memory.
<gabrielsch_> how to install libc6-bin manually?
<EleanorEllis> drewster: OK. Looks like you have a different problem to me. Sorry to butt in
<gabrielsch_> seems like I dont have libc6-bin and cant use any dpkg command
<bekks> gabrielsch_: What have you done before?
<gabrielsch_> I've installed libc6-bin:1386 on my ubuntu x64
<gabrielsch_> and fucked everything
<drewster> OerHeks: I dont use wine...that link was one of the many stimulants of the issue...I cant use my one screen for anything other then text based applications, anything with a higher frame rate causes the screen to go white.
<gabrielsch_> I don't know what to do T__T
<gabrielsch_> can't install or remove any package
<gabrielsch_> there's no ldconfig anymore
<bekks> gabrielsch_: So what did you remove before?
<gabrielsch_> I didn't removed, just installed libc6:i386
<gabrielsch_> I think it removed libc6-bin automatically
<daftykins> skinux: you've got some nasty addons there like pipelight
<drewster> for those interested : https://www.google.de/search?q=ubuntu+14.04+screen+turns+white&oq=ubuntu+14.04+screen+turns+white&aqs=chrome..69i57.14310j0j7&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#safe=off&q=ubuntu+white+screen&spell=1
<skinux> That's how I watch NetFlix
<bekks> skinux: Thats whats eating up your memory.
<skinux> Hmm. Well, that is Firefox
<ObrienDave> you don't need pipelight for netflix anymore
<Dumle29> Netflix is HTML5 :)
<gabrielsch_> bekks: any tip?
<OerHeks> drewster, i don't google, what videocard and what driver is in use?
<gabrielsch_> I don't want to reinstall my ubuntu :(
<bekks> skinux: Chrome is eating up your memory. That can be clearly seen.
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/KKydpFXa Check now
<bekks> gabrielsch_: Thats what I've suggested.
<Dumle29> bekks: That's just what chrome does
<gabrielsch_> bekks: what? sorry
<bekks> skinux: Is that a wubi installation?
<skinux> Well, I don't mind disabling the current NetFlix stuff to try without, but I don't know how to disable it.
<skinux> No, I partitioned and dual-booted.
<bekks> skinux: Again: Chrome is eating up your memory.
<skinux> Hmm. Well, I think if I used Firefox as my primary browser, it would start eating memory again.
<gabrielsch_> bekks: maybe I could solve this by recovery mode?
<bekks> skinux: Stop Chrome and see how things change.
<skinux> Hmm.
<Dumle29> Chrome is known to swallow ram. Hell, this exists http://img.memerial.net/memerial.net/7733/google-chrome-vs-ram.jpg
<Dumle29> Cities: skylines is on linux :O
<Dumle29> I'm gonna go ramble about that in #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<daftykins> skinux: Netflix has been native to chrome without pipelight for quite a while now
<skinux> Is it native to Firefox too??
<drewster> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/SYQFELMZ
<Dumle29> daftykins: Only chrome? I was under the impression that it used html5
<daftykins> skinux: no Firefox lacks the DRM plugin support i think, but don't quote me on that.
<daftykins> Dumle29: yes but DRM ^
<Dumle29> skinux: Let me test it out. I have yet to install any plugins
<ikonia> daftykins: I believe you are correct
<daftykins> ikonia: ty
<Dumle29> skinux: daftykins: Yep doesn't work in vanilla firefox install
<chuongv> Am I dumb? ~# sudo add-apt-respository shows no command found on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> chuongv: it requires installation nowadays i think
<daftykins> chuongv: although you typo'd repository
<skinux> Well then, I still need Pipelight for Firefox if Chrome is going to eat up memory.
<ObrienDave> ummm, no, no install required
<daftykins> skinux: i'm not following the logic there i have to admit, why do you not feel you can run both at once?
<chuongv> daftykins: I spelled repository wrong??
<daftykins> correct
<daftykins> sudo add-apt-repository - tab complete can also be your friend
<skinux> I can run both browsers. But, if Chrome ate memory for NetFlix, it wouldn't make much sense to switch to Firefox to get away from memory issue.
<skinux> Either way, Chrome would be eating memory
<Dumle29> skinux: how much memory is it eating?
<daftykins> skinux: oy vey, just test without some of these extensions - please :P
<ObrienDave> add more memory
<daftykins> yeah please upgrade and join 2015 :)
<skinux> I already a handful of extensions.
<ObrienDave> gee, there goes the memory
<skinux> *disabled a handful of extensions
<daftykins> skinux: and did you tweak apache's worker # ?
<bekks> skinux: you need to stop that thing, not disable some extensions.
<skinux> Stop what thing?
<bekks> skinux: that memory hog called "Chrome" :)
<skinux> I closed Chrome already, but I'm not sure it's had any difference.
<ObrienDave> *blinks*
<bekks> skinux: So check if there is a difference... using free -m and ps -aux | sort -k 4
<daftykins> i bet that's because mostly swap dropped
<skinux> That command didn't work
<ObrienDave> they are 2 commands     free -m                       ps -aux | sort -k 4
<daftykins> skinux: is there a reason you keep failing to reply about whether you reduced apache's worker count or not? i think it'd be quite the big deal...
 * ObrienDave SMH and saunters on down the road
<Dumle29> Hah I love how linux handles ram :P. "Oh you still have ram available? I'll just use this as a cache then" :P
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/TeFXNdhY
<skinux> And no, I don't even know how to change Apache's worker
<daftykins> Dumle29: please  stop using the channel for general chat, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Dumle29> daftykins: sorry. will do
<drewster> so I guess there is no real fix for ubuntu's white screen of death...bummer
<drewster> I guess fedora will have to do untill this gets fixed.
<UbuN2> depends drewster ...
<UbuN2> you said it happens with youtube
<UbuN2> could be flash itself
<daftykins> drewster: haven't been following your issue, but white-screenyness - happens across FF and chrome ?
<drewster> UbuN2: it also happens when I use VLC, or play an brower game like css space shooter, or when I brows imgur, or do a presentation in full screen
<UbuN2> :)
<Dumle29> drewster: What gpu are you using?
<drewster> daftykins: I use both chrome and firefox
<UbuN2> dont give up drewster
<UbuN2> it can be fixed more likely
<Hulio> hi guys, i have surface pro 1 ....with secure boot.  I don't want to disabled Secure boot.   is there a way i can install ubuntu?
<mesteam> hello
<OerHeks> drewster, and what videocard?
<mesteam> i have a prob with sendmail installation
<drewster> Dumle29: mhttp://pastebin.com/SYQFELMZ
<jeppech> Hi - I think I've rendered my server unable to interpret .sh scripts, after installing and removing zsh again. When I try to login, the welcome message quickly flashes, and then I'm kicked out again. I think this happens when .bash_profile/bashrc is executed. Does anybody know how I should go about this?
<Hulio> I really don't want to disable Secure Boot in the bios of my surface pro1.   can someone tell me how to install ubuntu without having to disabled secure boot?
<mesteam> i have this message : email : unable to send the message : Process Ends With A non- zero exit status
<OerHeks> drewster, that does not tell what gpu, lspci | grep VGA
<Hulio> please dude
<daftykins> Hulio: don't think you should have to, but running ubuntu on that is full of lul
<Hulio> lul?
<drewster> OerHeks: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<thiagovscoelho> linux has package managers
<Dumle29> drewster: try and go to the software & updates program, and check the tab aditional drivers.
<Dumle29> drewster: Any drivers from intel there?
<mesteam> please help me with "sendmail", i try to send my mails to gmail
<ikonia> mesteam: why are you using sendmail
<ikonia> that is not the default MTA for ubuntu
<ikonia> did we not have this conversation a few days ago ?
<drewster> Dumle29: No additional drivers
<mesteam> ikonia, because i need to allow my visitors to send me a message
<ikonia> mesteam: you don't need sendmail for that
<ikonia> mesteam: ubuntu ships with postfix which will do that just fine
<mesteam> postfix is heavier than sendmail
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> are you sending 10,0000 mails an hour ?
<daftykins> Dumle29: please stop guessing XD there never are
<mesteam> the processus is too long
<ikonia> it's really not
<Dumle29> daftykins: sorry, I thought there could have been a driver there for him, as there was for me.
<mesteam> i already have installed postfix and the processus is very long
<ikonia> mesteam: you will notice no difference in delivery or send time between any MTA unless it's 10,0000 mails every few minutes
<ikonia> mesteam: then you have not set it up correctly
<skinux> Draftykins: I shut down Apache, so it's worker isn't important.
<Dumle29> daftykins: I'll leave you to advice drewster on whether or not this could help him/her https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/13815/Intel-Graphics-Drivers-for-Linux-
<daftykins> Dumle29: 100% never ever run that
<daftykins> this is not Windows, you do not download and install drivers when you have problems ;)
<mesteam> can you see my config file ?
<ikonia> mesteam: nope, you've not shared any config files
<mesteam> If you can't help me, say it me, it's easier for me
<Hulio> I really don't want to disable Secure Boot in the bios of my surface pro1.   can someone tell me how to install ubuntu without having to disabled secure boot?
<ikonia> mesteam: I am helping you, you're approaching it wrong and possibly making a problem
<ikonia> mesteam: if you stick with the default MTA you'll find other apps will be working out of the box with it straight away
<drewster> Dumle29: I just happend on that same answer....Ill see if that works
<Dumle29> drewster: daftykins said not to.
<Dumle29> drewster: I have a feeling daftykins knows more about ubuntu than I do ;)
<lucido> hi, is eyefinity working on ubuntu?
<drewster> Dumle29: well umm that tool is updating packages which is more than apt has done for me since ubuntu 12... And ive had this issue for a while and always thought it was some hardware issue. Its not , its a driver issue
<Hulio> is ubuntu 14.10 a secure boot enabled?
<ikonia> Hulio: secure boot blocks linux from booting, there are various tools to get around this/work with it
<ikonia> Hulio: however if you want a realisticly easy process disable secure boot
<Hulio> i dont want disabled it man
<Hulio> show me the way
<daftykins> turn it off ONCE
<ikonia> Hulio: why do you not want to disable it ?
<daftykins> install, turn back on
<ikonia> daftykins: that still blocks it without the shim
<daftykins> i suspect a misunderstanding
<Hulio> because surface pro give me the red screen when boot
<Hulio> it's annoying shlt
<ikonia> don't swear
<ikonia> there is no need to
<Hulio> ok
<ikonia> you're not going to get it working on a surface pro
<Hulio> when i disabled secure boot in the bios....surface pro give the red color screen at boot
<Hulio> so you're tell me a no easy answer?
<ikonia> the easy answer is to disable secure boot
<Hulio> wow
<ikonia> but I still think from memory there are hardware problems with the surfaces on linux
<daftykins> yeah i can't imagine it's going to work well at all
<daftykins> you don't buy Microsoft devices then expect to run Ubuntu
<Hulio> so there is no way to make it boot thru secure boot?
<Hulio> but why microsft backup itself can boot?
<ikonia> why what ?
<Hulio> ok, i back up the recovery partition...(created from the windows) then boot from it ...its fine
<Hulio> i dont know why ubuntu can't?
<ikonia> because thats an approved OS
<ikonia> the point of secure boot is to boot approved OS's
<ikonia> windows is an approved OS
<Hulio> so ubuntu is not an approved os?
<ikonia> correct
<Hulio> why ubuntu don't approved it
<OerHeks> ubuntu does not pay.
<Hulio> i dont' get it..nor understand.
<Hulio> pay to who?
<ikonia> (to a certain extent)
<ikonia> ubuntu doesn't control secure boot
<ikonia> microsoft do
<Hulio> ah i see
<Hulio> so secure boot is own by MS?
<ikonia> yes
<Hulio> now i get it
<daftykins> Hulio: followed google result #1? - still don't advise it btw - http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/
<ikonia> agree with daftykins - it is not a good hardware device for linux
<Hulio> daftykins, i know how to install man...i'm just being curoius about disabled the secure boot
<daftykins> Hulio: i don't think you have read that. Read it.
<Hulio> oh wait, surface pro can boot from microSD as well?
<Hulio> didn't knwo that
<Hulio> i thought it only boot from USB
<daftykins> knowledge is power \o/
<Hulio> power is power
<Hulio> daftykins, your link suggest me ...still required to disabled secure boot
<ikonia> Hulio: "it is not a good platform to instrall linux on"
<ikonia> Hulio: do you understand that ?
<netameta> How can i check what packages are installed on my serevr ?
<ikonia> dpkg -l
<Hulio> ikonia, daftykins  ?? http://www.pcworld.com/article/2028388/two-ubuntu-linux-versions-can-now-work-with-secure-boot.html
<Hulio> ??????
<ikonia> what about it ?
<Hulio> 2 ubuntu version can work with secure boot?
<ikonia> Hulio: have you read the article or just the title ?
<Hulio> just the title
<ikonia> so perhaps reading the full article
<ikonia> Hulio: and try listening to these words "it is not a good hardware platform to run linux on"
<netameta> thansk ikonia
<daftykins> Hulio: please go read about secure boot :)
<daftykins> Hulio: what you want is not going to work, sell that device and get another if you want ubuntu on one
<netameta> what does ./configure --with-pdo-odbc=unixODBC,/usr/local means ?
<ikonia> netameta: what are you trying to do
<netameta> i am trying to have mssql support for my php
<netameta> so i can connect to a remote mssql server
<ikonia> then you shouldn't need to compile it
<ikonia> which it looks like you are trying to do
<ikonia> php supplied with ubuntu has full mysql support out of the box
<bekks> mysql != mssql
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> good spot bekks
<netameta> like bekks said mssql and mysql are a bit diffeent
<ikonia> sorry missread
<bekks> netameta: apt-get install php5-sybase
<ikonia> yeah the sybase extensions should work fine with mssql
<ikonia> thanks bekks, totally missread
<bekks> netameta: that package adds support for Sybase and mssql.
<Mr_Sheesh> Ubuntu install question; For an install onto an older laptop from a USB thumb drive, friend doesn't have broadband, is that install going to handle install via dialup or does it require broadband? I know, if it's via dialup it's going to take ... a while. He can probably travel & borrow broadband if that's mandatory.
<ikonia> mssql is sybase
<bekks> ikonia: :)
<netameta> it will just add support ?
<netameta> or overrides corrent php ?
<zeroo> hi guys
<ikonia> Mr_Sheesh: you'll struggle to get updates over a 56k modem
<ikonia> netameta: just adds support
<Mr_Sheesh> Yep, ikonia, I was imagining that :P Is it feasable at all tho, or just a horror show?
<netameta> so basically when i do php_ini() i will see it there ?
<ikonia> Mr_Sheesh: it certainly will technically work, I don't think it's going to be very usable on a day to day basis
<ikonia> netameta: php -i should show it
<Mr_Sheesh> Yeah, I've suggested he make a deal with a neighbor to borrow broadband, you can see how well he's done at negotiating that so far :P
<Drewster> So intels driver tool didnt do the trick for me
<laptopdebin> is ubuntu stil gpu / cpu heavy?
<laptopdebin> ;s
<ikonia> laptopdebin no
<ikonia> never has been
<netameta> Thanks ikonia
<netameta> and bekkes
<akiva-thinkpad> Has anyone here who switched to systemd noticed any battery improvements in their laptops?
<Hulio> i am going to try fedora
<laptopdebin> ikonia, you're too new to ubuntu clearly
<ikonia> laptopdebin: nope
<laptopdebin> can somone who's used it for more than 5 years tell me?
<rww> Hulio: okay. have fun!
<ikonia> I've used it for more than 3 years
<Hulio> ikonia, i'll let you know in  a bit
<laptopdebin> ikonia, you're too new.
<ikonia> 5 yeras
<ikonia> I'm really not
<ikonia> Hulio: I don't care - I don't want to know
<daftykins> Drewster: man, i said don't install that.
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia knows his stuff more than most.
<netameta> the install from above just showed a little warrning thing telling me i changed a file and if i want to used default or use what i set it for, i chose D to show difference - how do i exit that now ?
<Hulio> haha
<laptopdebin> I remember ubuntu 6
<laptopdebin> ikonia,
<ikonia> laptopdebin: so ?
<laptopdebin> I used to use ubuntu server 8
<ikonia> I used ubuntu before 6 - what's the point ?@
<laptopdebin> ikonia, ubuntu is heavy.
<laptopdebin> I want to know if it still is
<ikonia> no, it's not, but if you want to expand on that I can answer better
<bekks> laptopdebin: It isnt.
<rww> laptopdebin: Current Ubuntu is at least as "gpu / cpu heavy" as Ubuntu 6 desktop and Ubuntu 8 Server.
<rww> Neither of those were particularly heavy, but if you think they were you're not going to like current Ubuntu,
<rypervenche> laptopdebin: ikonia is not at all new to Ubuntu.
<laptopdebin> if you deny ubuntu being heavy you've never experienced it on average hardware back in the day.
<ikonia> laptopdebin: ok - stop now
<rww> k
<laptopdebin> I just want a simple question answered without any bias.
<SchrodingersScat> is there a support question in any of this?
<ikonia> laptopdebin: "no it's not graphics heavy"
<rypervenche> laptopdebin: The answer is no, it is not heavy.
<laptopdebin> ikonia, unity is good about that?
<ikonia> "is good about that" ?
<laptopdebin> not being resource heavy like gnome2 was
<rypervenche> laptopdebin: While it may use up a bit more resources than a DE like lxde, it still does not use up hardly anything.
<Drewster_> ikonia: it is if you come from blackbox
<ikonia> Drewster_: nope
<ikonia> laptopdebin: unity performs best with a 3d enabled card
<netameta> after doing apt-get install php5-sybase, i got a message that i change a config file - and had several options i chose D to see the difference. how do i exit it without ruining anything ?
<laptopdebin> ikonia, I have one
<ikonia> laptopdebin: but there are 2d fall back modes if you don't have one
<laptopdebin> ikonia, oh god.
<laptopdebin> ikonia, do I still need to run the fixubuntu script to remove the amazon ads
<laptopdebin> ?
<ikonia> laptopdebin: no
<laptopdebin> that's gone?
<ikonia> and you never did need to run that
<bekks> laptopdebin: You never needed to do that.
<Drewster_> Dont feed the trolls
<bekks> Drewster_: Indeed.
<laptopdebin> Drewster_, I'm a troll because I don't want my searches in unity to go to amazon aswell?
<kostkon> clearly a troll
<ikonia> laptopdebin: "no you don't need to run any script"
<rypervenche> Let's stay on topic.
<ikonia> there is your answer
<laptopdebin> Wanting my privacy respected by my os is a troll
<laptopdebin> gg.
<netameta> Bekk, this is probably something simple for you , after doing apt-get install php5-sybase, i got a message that i change a config file - and had several options i chose D to see the difference. how do i exit it without ruining anything ?
<ikonia> netameta: "D" doesn't tell us what it did
<netameta> D is to show the difference
<bekks> netameta: And which config file do you talk about?
<netameta> www.conf
<netameta> bekk, i changed it before to have  unix socket and some other small things
<laptopdebin> Can someone explain the LTS thing to me?
<daftykins> netameta: make a manual backup then do whatever you want
<ikonia> laptopdebin: gets 5 years support
<daftykins> laptopdebin: distro is supported for 5 years, what else is there to know? :)
<netameta> yea but how do i excit this screen / make the script continue daftyknis
<ikonia> !lts | laptopdebin
<ubottu> laptopdebin: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<laptopdebin> ikonia, I understand that part but will it be like windows hwere I have to reinstall or debian where I can just apt-get dist-upgrade
<generalbadwolf> Having a seriously hard time getting AMD/Nvidia cards working together - anyone recommend a reference?
<daftykins> generalbadwolf: both types in the same box? oh dear
<ikonia> you can just keep upgrading as it will never move beyond the LTS release
<daftykins> generalbadwolf: i wouldn't even try
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, nvidia's control panel and drivers purposly do not like to work with amd's.
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, Also nvidia replaces system libraries for it's drivers to work whereas amd ones compile an interface.
<laptopdebin> TL;DR: Not worth your time on Linux
<ikonia> nvidia does not replace system librries
<netameta> do i just ctrl + c ? wont that exit in a bad way and the install script stop ?
<generalbadwolf> daftykins: I used to run it, Primary Xserver gnome-shell, and Secondary, id run Openbox/Virtualbox/VMware/Wine etc...
<daftykins> generalbadwolf: i also used to run a 486, but times move on
<laptopdebin> ikonia, I'm under the understanding that a few system libraries are replaced by custom nvidia ones
<ikonia> laptopdebin: you are mistaken
<laptopdebin> ikonia, I'm looking into it right now
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, I would abandon all hope with nvidia and linux
<laptopdebin> btw
<ikonia> generalbadwolf: nvidia and linux is fine if you have a supported card
<ikonia> generalbadwolf: there are open source drivers and closed sourced ones, you may need to work out which ones suit you best
<Drewster_> hmm maybe I was wrong and the intel graphics installer fixed my whitescreen issues...Ill be back if not. So long and thanks for all the fish.
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, I'd suggest the proprietary when it comes to Nvidia cards.
<netameta> Configuration file `/etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf'
<netameta>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<netameta>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<netameta>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<netameta>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<netameta>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<laptopdebin> This is based on my experience with nouveau and various cards
<generalbadwolf> ikonia:  I have a 7700 AMD, and 660gtx, Can I do a KVM or Xen IOMMU PT - Run both cards in Usermode and map the Servers?
<ikonia> generalbadwolf: no
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, what?
 * daftykins chuckles
<ikonia> generalbadwolf: you're going to have problems trying to maange two cards like that
<daftykins> netameta: yeah, http://paste.ubuntu.com :)
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, what ikonia said but if I understand correclty you want to do a vga passthrough to ubuntu in a kvm and forward your x server to it.
<scott_> Hi everybody.  Could someone advise me how to change window managers in Ubuntu 14.04? There used to be an icon next to the username on the login screen, but now there is nothing.
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, I'd suggest using the 7700.
<netameta> daftykins, - that was a mistake
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, why do you even want to use two competing companies cards in your box at once?
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin : Well the 660 was on sale, and it was "OK" fast enough, the 7700 I have because it can actually transcode video.
<artmix> 1
<artmix> 2
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, the only assumption I can make off the top of my head is that your goal is to use the physx hack to enable physx in games but use the more powerful amd gpu
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: Nvidia is garbage video encoding
<scott_> and actually meant to say desktop environment, not window manager.  Sorry
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, you had issues with CUDA too?
<netameta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10600157/
<bekks> generalbadwolf: did you use VDPAU?
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: No I want to run a Virtualization server in dualboot Windows + Linux (KVM/Qemu, Vbox, Android tools)
<artmix> 1
<artmix> 2
<laptopdebin> why run it in dualboot?
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, Android tools work on linux.
<laptopdebin> as does Eclipse but if you absolutely insist, why not use kvm with a vga passthrough to one of your cards?
<artmix> 111
<artmix> 2
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: I wouldnt dualboot if I could get the cards working, but I need windows for... Frankly... middle mouse
<laptopdebin> middle mouse?
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: Middle mouse button doesnt scroll, and autoscroll feels wierd.
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, wat?
<generalbadwolf> Im picky - with internet browser
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, is this on a laptop or a desktop?
<ikonia> middle mouse button scrolls just fine on linux
<ikonia> it would be an odd mouse to not work
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: Desktop: Fx 8350@5g 32gr 2xPCIe GTS660, HD 7770
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, what version of ubuntu?
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: Attempted 14.04
<Hulio> i'm back
<Hulio> ikonia, hi again brother
<ikonia> Hulio: what do you want ?
<bekks> Hulio: Thats was a short Fedora experience. :)
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, This might work. From terminal run sudo apt-getupdate then sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<bekks> *that
<Hulio> bekks, not install yet, still downloading...almost done
<laptopdebin> Then from a terminal run gpointing-device-settings
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: O_o... ok...
<Hulio> it is 1.3 gb
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: //Anything once//
<laptopdebin> ?
<laptopdebin> Anyways
<laptopdebin> once you have gpointing-device-settings open click on scrolling and check that verticle scrolling is enabled.
<laptopdebin> that should hopefully fix your problem
<artmix> 111
<laptopdebin> artmix, please stop spamming the chat.
<artmix> 222
<laptopdebin> this is the 5'th+ time you've said nothing but random numbers.
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: Does it matter if I sudo or su?
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, sudo
<artmix> ok
<laptopdebin> (super user do)
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: I know, but does it matter if I su -> root: apt-get, or is sudo ...
<laptopdebin> either works
<laptopdebin> but I'd just use sudo.
<laptopdebin> That way you can copypaste the commands.
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: I remember reading somewhere, something about dbus... tl;dr probly broke something
<artmix> laptopdebin: I remember reading somewhere, something about dbus... tl;dr probly broke something
<bekks> generalbadwolf: you cannot su to root by default.
<artmix> generalbadwolf: you cannot su to root by default.
<bekks> !ops | artmix
<artmix> !ops | artmix
<ubottu> artmix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<laptopdebin> !ops artmix trolling, spamming, copying what other users are saying and pasting it back in the chat
<artmix> artmix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<generalbadwolf> bekks: artmix I know, you have to sudo su, then passwd
<ubottu> artmix, please see my private message
<ubottu> laptopdebin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> thanks ikonia :)
<laptopdebin> ty ikonia
<laptopdebin> bazhang_, you're still on freenode?
<laptopdebin> god damn.
<Basketball> hi
<Basketball> when i go to http://wps-community.org/download.html
<Basketball> to download wps office and i click on the deb file
<netameta> How do you restart php ?
<bekks> netameta: Restart the webserver.
<ikonia> netameta its either in the webserver or using prefork, depending on your config
<Basketball> it brings me to Sorry, the website kdl.cc.ksosoft.com cannot be found
<phunyguy> Basketball: take that up with the website owner.
<bekks> Basketball: How is that an ubuntu support issue?
<netameta> bekks/ikonia, so reseting nginx should do right ?
<bekks> netameta: restart nginx
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: didnt fix middle scroll - and yes i found the config
<laptopdebin> ok
<crepple> That's odd Basketball - I haven't installed wps on Ubuntu but it worked fine on Mint using the Ubuntu installer
<Basketball> crepple, have any ideas?
<crepple> Not really. I'm using Debian at the moment but I might try and see what happens for me
<crepple> Hang on
<generalbadwolf> laptopdebin: no big deal. Just wanted gpus to work. guess ill just dry dock a board
<generalbadwolf> thx all
<laptopdebin> generalbadwolf, use kvm
<laptopdebin> with vga passthrough
<laptopdebin> fuck
<ikonia> tone down the language please
<ikonia> there is no need for swearing and it is not acceptable in this channel
<crepple> Basketball I don't have my ubuntu betbook with me right now or I would try it there, but my guess is the file has been moved in the meantime
<Basketball> crepple, i cant download any of the files
<bekks> Basketball: So take it to the maintainer of that website.
<crepple> Yeah Basketball it seems like the links are broken now
<Basketball> crepple, ok thanks for being nice
<Basketball> and tryinh
<crepple> It's shame I deleted the deb archive or I would have passed it to you
<netameta> Yes!!!!!
<netameta> bekks, and ikonia thanks both you folks
<netameta> at last...
<netameta> believe it or not i am in this for about 2 weeks now, have read about 75% of http://www.freetds.org/userguide/ and still did not get it, Should have asked here way way before
<Hulio> ikonia, fedora 21 won't boot either lol
<ikonia> Hulio: I said earlier, I don't care,
<Hulio> ikonia, i guess i have to disable secure boot
<Hulio> :)
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with this channel
<Deihmos> why is it power management in linux is poor compared to windows ?
<ikonia> Deihmos: it's not, it depends on your hardware
<ikonia> Deihmos: sometimes it can be better, other times worse
<ikonia> sometimes it needs so configuration
<Dumle29> I just had a lockup, and waiting it out popped up a "Sorry, Ubuntu 14.10 has experienced an internal error." Can i submit the error report here so that I might be able to find a fix?
<Deihmos> does not look like my disk spin down at all
<xSolidState> hello friends! I have an issue with an automatically mounted partition. Its NTFS and i need rwx permissions for my user. I have the following line in fstab: UUID=1442D3D242D3B6A8 /media/raid1  ntfs-3g defaults,user,nls=utf8,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0  the drive mounts, steam(what i need this for) thinks it has write access, but my file manager, as user, says it belongs to root and shows an empty folder. FM as root says it belongs to
<xSolidState> the user. How can i have user show it belonging to him as well?
<simme> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ikonia> xSolidState: fuse is user space, so the user mounting it will own it
<xSolidState> ikonia, isnt that weird tho, that root thinks it belongs to user, and user thinks it belongs to root?
<ikonia> xSolidState: not really
<xSolidState> ikonia, i thought i can "cast" it as user with the uid and gid options though. i obviously need to see whats in the drive as user. Would umask help? People OTI recommend similar mounts for steam
<Fudster> Yes, Im running "sudo apt-get update" and Its stuck. http://i.imgur.com/gLBrH3J.png
<Fudster> I already canceled it and retryed a few times
<bekks> How long did you wait before cancelling it?
<daftykins> Fudster: text is better on pastebin sites
<Fudster> Okay. Its stuck on 100% [Waiting for headers]
<daftykins> we can see that :>
<bekks> Fudster: How long did you wait before cancelling it?
<Fudster> bekks: I been having this issue since yesterday
<bekks> Fudster: Thats not an answer to my question.
<Fudster> I think one of the servers must not be replying or something?
<Fudster> I cancel it then retry right away
<bekks> Fudster: How long do you wait before cancelling? 1s? 10s? 1 minute?
<Fudster> like 1s
<Fudster> using ctrl +C
<bekks> So run "sudp apt-get update" and dont touch your keyboard for 3 minutes.
<bekks> *sudo
<Fudster> OH lol. I thought you meant between each run...
<Fudster> lol
<xSolidState> lol
<Fudster> Well I have left it for a while once. Will try again
<bekks> "before cancelling".
<bekks> Fudster: If that doesnt work out, use an official mirror, not the one from your ISP.
<Fudster> bekks:  how do I change those?
<bekks> Fudster: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<xSolidState> My ntfs problem vaporized when i chowned the mountpoint directory to my user. For anyone that cares
<xSolidState> umask is 000 tho
<bekks> xSolidState: NTFS doesnt support umasks.
<xSolidState> bekks, well then it was the chown hehe
<xSolidState> did both to be sure
<bekks> xSolidState: NTFS doesnt support chown as well.
<xSolidState> bekks, oh no i chowned /media/mountpoint and THEN mounted
<xSolidState> before, my user thought the dir belonged to root, and root said it belonged to user
<bekks> xSolidState: Thats irrelevant, since those ownerships will be overwritten.
<bekks> xSolidState: Overwritten by the mount options.
<xSolidState> bekks, well what happened then? it didnt work before, i chowned and now it works lol
<xSolidState> quite od
<xSolidState> d
<daftykins> best approach is to not mix file systems in future
<Fudster> bekks: But what do I exactly replace?...
<Fudster> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/M5UDR46E
<bekks> Fudster: the sources offered by your provider need to be replaced by official mirrors.
<xSolidState> ok i will uninstall windows, backup my 3 tb drive and format it as ext4, daftykins :P
<daftykins> xSolidState: sounds perfect
<bekks> xSolidState: Windows has no uninstall option. :P
<Fudster> bekks: ...And a list of those official mirrors can be found where?
<xSolidState> praise stallman
<daftykins> xSolidState: or here's a thought, but another drive \o/
<daftykins> although granted that approach doesn't sound so dramatic on IRC
<daftykins> ;)
<xSolidState> daftykins, haha. This may sound weird but all my drivebays are full already
<daftykins> don't need the life story :)
<bekks> Fudster: replace http://ubuntu.bhs.mirrors.ovh.net/ubuntu with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
#ubuntu 2015-03-15
<R0SS> hi
<R0SS> who's alive?
<daftykins> just ask
<R0SS> well I'm looking forward to install new OS on my old pentium IV pc for private game hosting
<daftykins> that's gonna run terribly
<R0SS> and I don't sure is my old pc can handle ubuntu
<daftykins> what game do you want to host?
<R0SS> its an 2.4Ghz Northwood Cpu
<R0SS> Xonotic
<daftykins> yes i am familiar with P4s
<daftykins> run server and you'll have the best chance
<R0SS> well can does ubuntu still got his great package manager?
<R0SS> last time i used ubuntu was 9.04
<xSolidState> R0SS, you can install ubuntu server, that has apt-get as well...
<xSolidState> but youll have to ssh and stuff, you cant do gui by default then
<R0SS> well.. so can't i use vnc ?
<Hulio> what is a good linux distro?
<bekks> R0SS: you can, after installing it.
<Hulio> like popularity
<bekks> Hulio: Guess the answer, being in an Ubuntu channel.
<R0SS> @hulio you know
<Hulio> ubuntu i guess lol
<Hulio> i've seen fancy looking ubuntu
<Hulio> probably xubuntu
<Hulio> man, i see more people in ubuntu then fedora :)
<bekks> Hulio: Not that surprising, being in the largest channel on the Freenode network.
<theme2> I have a problem with apt-get
<daftykins> R0SS: you will have a hard time doing anything useful with such an old system, i don't know the game but if it supports running a game server with no graphics - you should go that route and stay pure command line - no GUI.
<theme2> "E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<bekks> theme2: Whats the entire output, please pastebin it.
<theme2> happened after connecting to an unreliable internet connection
<theme2> bekks, wait a sec
<theme2> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10600447/
<theme2> that
<theme2> that's after downloading everything properly
<bekks> theme2: Thats not the entire output I requested.
<theme2> bekks, ok
<theme2> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10600450/
<R0SS> daftykins: well the server can run with no gui so...
<theme2> not so much infermation there
<bekks> theme2: PRetty much information actually :)
<theme2> O_o
<theme2> such as?
<bekks> theme2: remove that broken file and try again.
<theme2> what file?
<theme2> oh...
<ekaj113> hi
<R0SS> ekaj113: hi
<sarnold> does anyone know how to tell network manager to leave me alone for a few minutes? I'm trying to do some manual networking to play with a new router and NM keeps unsetting the IPs I set and routes I set
<toctheyounger> yo
<toctheyounger> im having an issue with my webcam
<sarnold> I still want NM around, I'll need it eventually no doubt, but I'd like it to go away for a few hours
<theme2> bekks, seems like I have more than one corrupted file :(
<toctheyounger> dell e6220
<ikonia> do the manual networking through network manager
<ikonia> trying to fight network manager is a bad idea
<toctheyounger> lsusb doesnt show anything
<bekks> theme2: because?
<toctheyounger> webcam not showing up
<toctheyounger> looking for a way to install the integrated camera
<theme2> bekks, wait a sec
<ekaj113> does anybody know if i can install the server version of ubuntu on a slim playstation 2
<sarnold> ikonia: oh! I hadn't thought about using the gui. sigh.
<ikonia> ekaj113: no
<sarnold> ikonia: thanks mate :)
<ikonia> ekaj113: wrong arch
<theme2> bekks, retrying reported an error on a different file
 * theme2 deletes it
<R0SS>  sarnold nope
<ekaj113> ikonia: what do you mean by "wrong arch"
<toctheyounger> webcam not showing up
<toctheyounger> HELP
<toctheyounger> i wnat to use this cam
<toctheyounger> but it isnt coming up in lsusb
<toctheyounger> what so i do
<toctheyounger> if the device is not listed
<R0SS> toctheyounger: what model?
<theme2> third corrupted file :(
<ikonia> ekaj113: a.) PS2 is not x86 b.) it's also not supporting other OS's - thats why they killed play station linux
<theme2> apt-get update succeeded!
<theme2> bekks, thanks
<toctheyounger> dell e6220
<theme2> I didn't know that those files are deletable
<toctheyounger> integrated webcam
<toctheyounger> i downloaded cheese and guvcview but both programs say that the camera is undetectable
<toctheyounger> looking for an answer
<bombo_> hi guys,does anyone know wich one is better:network manager or wicd?
<ekaj113> ikonia: do you know something i can do with a playstion 2 besides sell it
<ikonia> ekaj113: no
<theme2> ekaj113, play it? :P
<theme2> throw it?
<toctheyounger> what do think is the issue
<FreezingCold> lucid is the oldest system I can expect to see in production right?
<toctheyounger> nothing comes up when i enter 'lsusb'
<theme2> toctheyounger, check the cables?
<bekks> toctheyounger: sudo lsusb
<toctheyounger> the webcam is built in
<bekks> toctheyounger: Whats the output of "sudo lsusb"?
<toctheyounger> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:5800 Broadcom Corp. BCM5880 Secure Applications Processor
<toctheyounger> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<toctheyounger> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<toctheyounger> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<toctheyounger> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<toctheyounger> thats what i get when i lsusb
<bekks> !pastebin | toctheyounger
<ubottu> toctheyounger: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toctheyounger> ok
<toctheyounger> np
<toctheyounger> whta do you guys think the issue is?
<xSolidState> bombo_, it really depends, really. I have a problem currently with wicd because my uni did not have a config tutorial for the wifi on linux. Might be easier to configure on networkmanager
<xSolidState> but just try em both
<bombo_> xsolid. i am having problems with my conection on nm
<crepple> xSolidState wicd seems to have dropped a long way behind network manager lately
<bombo_> i will give wicd a try anyway
<xSolidState> bombo_, well you could just ask about your problem on here
<FreezingCold> bombo_: wicd is *very* slow
<bombo_> xsolid.  my isue is a verry slow conection on nm,it takes for ever to conect
<Hulio> SHA1 is one way right?
<FreezingCold> bombo_: I would suggest using systemd-networkd (with wpa_supplicant for WiFi) or connman
<bombo_> freezing.  is it slower than nm?
<toctheyounger> idk what to do
<toctheyounger> usually i have the answer
<pakde> hello everyone
<FreezingCold> So this might seem like an odd question, but how can I intentionally downgrade my entire system as lowest version libraries as possible to use with the latest version of a certain package I want?
<xSolidState> FreezingCold, what are you trying to do? do you need libwhatever2.x but have libwhatever3.x ?
<pakde> !info
<FreezingCold> xSolidState: I'm creating a static binary to be somewhat "portable" across various campus computers, and the earlier the library I build in, the better chance I have of it working
<FreezingCold> though...
<shiyan> hello everyone
<FreezingCold> Using lucid with updated packages is probably the only safe way of doing it
<FreezingCold> because I could be missing important security updates
<xSolidState> FreezingCold, well cant you just bring the libraries with the program? Im not that deep into compiling but you could just compile with that version downloaded manually and ship the .so's, couldnt you?
<toctheyounger> can someone help me with this problem
<toctheyounger> the webcam
<FreezingCold> xSolidState: Yep that's what I am doing. The thing is those libraries reference "common" libraries, which sometimes get changed over time.
<xSolidState> toctheyounger, your webcam might not even be connected via usb. Check lspci or something and see if it shows up there. use | and grep with lspci tho
<toctheyounger> dog
<toctheyounger> the camera is built in
<toctheyounger> lsmod
<FreezingCold> xSolidState: Now that I think about it, I really shouldn't be supporting distros older than Lucid
<toctheyounger> didnt have anything
<toctheyounger> lsusb didnt either
<yeowza_> Whenever I compile with gcc I have to type out all of the libraries I use and when I'm debugging / testing it gets really tiresome.  Is there an easier way to include libraries?
<xSolidState> toctheyounger, you can just write multiple sentences in one message.
<toctheyounger> as long as i find answers
<FreezingCold> yeowza_: what language is this even in?
<yeowza_> C
<FreezingCold> yeowza_: look into how cmake works.
<yeowza_> ok thx man
<toctheyounger> is there any way to turn the camera on?
<xSolidState> toctheyounger, read my message to you again. it might be a pci device or something. a builtin camera doesnt have to connect via usb, does it?
<toctheyounger> what is the file path that i need to check
<toctheyounger> absolute
<xSolidState> toctheyounger, try the lspci command. as i said
<xSolidState> and dont paste the output in here or the mods are gonna kill you, use pastebin
<toctheyounger> k
<toctheyounger> I dont think that any of those are the webcam
<shiyan> I am a novice, and Adobe Flash player in Firefox always crash, especially the Web game, how to solve thanks
<zerowaitstate> shiyan: first, you must find an error message, then you must post it to pastebin
<zerowaitstate> shiyan: then you must articulate the steps you took before the crash
<zerowaitstate> shiyan: then you must offer to buy pizza and beer
<shiyan> Thanks I will try it
<romps> Hello all!
<romps> Anyone have any ideas on how I can get my ubuntu network connection + VPN to automatically reconnect?
<zerowaitstate> shiyan: I recommend checking /var/log/syslog if all else fails
<martin__> hola a todos/as :)
<leonlemouton> romps : http://askubuntu.com/questions/328823/vpn-autoconnect
<xjkx> I think some hidden application changes my local ip, how do I set to always have xxx.105 ?
<toctheyounger> i dont xsolidstate think that it is there either
<leonlemouton> xjkx: http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-in-ubuntu-the-proper-way/
<xjkx> will read thanks
<netameta> whats the command to see current rout ?
<netameta> or current path
<Ben64> netameta: "route" or "pwd"
<FreezingCold> uh, what's the expected output of debootstrap stage 2?
<netameta> Thanks
<FreezingCold> I: Installing core packages...
<FreezingCold> and quit
<tomreyn> maybe disk full?
<hsnmck> Hi, my vps is running Ubuntu 11.04. What is the safest way to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 without loosing files or breaking things? thanks
<tomreyn> create backup, then reinstall, then restore backup. or: create backup, upgrade to 12.04, then upgrade to 14.04.
<tomreyn> if it ran with (unsupported for years) 11.04 for a while it may well be compromised, so be careful what you backup/restore
<FreezingCold> root@misalliances:~# ls
<FreezingCold> bash: ls: command not found
<tomreyn> FreezingCold: what are you running there?
<FreezingCold> ....Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> well a working ubuntu installation would provide the "ls" command
<anakimluke> Hey guys. Is there a channel for Ubuntu Phone discussion?
<FreezingCold> tomreyn: no duh.
<FreezingCold> it's created by deboostrap
<hsnmck> tomreyn, thanks
<FreezingCold> ah, seems that my path is screwed up
<tomreyn> ls is a builtin, shouldn't require path to be set correctly
<nih0> FreezingCold: /bin/ls
<tomreyn> hsnmck: welcome
<FreezingCold> nih0: [23:11:19] <FreezingCold> ah, seems that my path is screwed up
<tommy_blair> hey, my brother just installed ubuntu and is making me try irc
<seba_> hello
<seba_> somebody can read me  ?
<FreezingCold> No.
<seba_> great
<seba_> i like to talk to nobody
<tomreyn> he doesn't appear to be around currently
<FreezingCold> Is there any Ubuntu chroot tarballs ready to use?
<tomreyn> welcome to irc, tommy_blair
<tomreyn> seba_, too ;)
<tomreyn> FreezingCold: looks like i was wrong about 'ls' being a builtin, apologies.
<seba_> im a begginer in linux, but i love it
<tomreyn> well not a bash built-in, it is present in busybox.
<seba_> i have 6 diferent OS in diferent computeers, and i bought a firefox os mobile phone
<seba_> it's greta
<seba_> great
<seba_> any beauty girl who love linux, please talk to me in pv.
<MrEikono> hey everyone
<tomreyn> hello web chat user
<MrEikono> hello
<MrEikono> really new to Ubuntu but I'm here because I want to be
<MrEikono> welcome guys
<MrEikono> anyway, my really good friend who's super good with computers and stuff introduced me to Ubuntu, so I have all the files installed on a flash drive right now (but not actually Ubuntu)
<MrEikono> sorry for long message, but that's why I'm here :)
 * haza-w waves to MrEikono
<MrEikono> hi
 * MrEikono waves to haza
 * MrEikono sits quietly
<SchrodingersScat> MrEikono: so how far along are you?
<MrEikono> not very far at all
<MrEikono> I got the UUI done, so I have all the files on the drive I need
<MrEikono> but I haven't run "wubi" to install Ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> oh my, that's your plan?
<MrEikono> yeah why
<rypervenche> I would not use Wubi, it is not a real installation.
<MrEikono> wubi.exe, not an installation huh?
<MrEikono> installed with the UUI but it's not an installation?
<MrEikono> What then?
<rypervenche> If you want to keep Windows on your machine, I would recommend dual booting.
<MrEikono> back
<MrEikono> yup my friend who got me into Ubuntu today suggested that rypervenche
<MrEikono> dual booting
<MrEikono> part Windows, part Linux yup
<rypervenche> That would be best.^^
<tomreyn> !dualboot | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<yeowza_> hello, if I'm compiling a C program and I want to use a library do I have to add the library files in the same directory as the program?
<yeowza_> I'm trying to use libusb but it cannot find the files
<MrEikono> I think my friend knows everything
<MrEikono> he said he's been using Ubuntu for like 5 years
<MrEikono> but I'll bookmark that
<SchrodingersScat> yeowza_: did you install libusb-dev ?
<yeowza_> yep
<yeowza_> I tried compiling with gcc -o test test.c -lusb also but it is same thing
<yeowza_> I'm guessing I need to copy the library files into same directory as program?
<tomreyn> yeowza_: would you like to discuss why you're trying to build libusb yourself?
<yeowza_> tomreyn: I'm not sure, all I want to do is use it so I #include <libusb.h> but maybe I'm not linking it correctly?
<tomreyn> and, if so, are you building it from a source package (deb), or the upstream one (and if so, which verison)?
<seba_> any beauty girl who love linux, please talk to me in pv.
<Ben64> seba_: please don't use this channel for that
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | seba, also !pm,
<ubottu> seba, also !pm,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tomreyn> yeowza_: so you're trying to link against libusb.h, not trying to build libusb itself. those are quite different things.
<vexn> what's the difference between doing apt-get dist-upgrade and doing apt-get upgrade;;apt-get autoclean ?
<rnose> the same as the difference between jam and jelly.  I can't JELLY my dick up your ass!
<rnose> HAHAHAHAHA
 * rnose slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<rnose> CHOLBY RULES SUCK MY DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK
<rnose> OMGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD
 * rnose slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<rnose> CHOLBY RULES SUCK MY DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK
<aeon-ltd> classy.
<SchrodingersScat> vexn: can check out man apt-get, it lists the commands.
<vexn> ok does man work for all commands?
<tomreyn> that's: man apt-get
<SchrodingersScat> many
<tomreyn> (type q to exit)
<vexn> ok i thought man was just for some commands but it's standardized?
<tomreyn> its a standard which many softwares adhere to
<vexn> so not required but usually man + commandName = instructions on how to use it?
<tomreyn> most of the time, give it a try.
<MrEikono> well uh I'll be back tomorrow, by then I'll probably have Ubuntu installed
<MrEikono> bye guys, wish me luck
<swagadelathorsh> How can I have Ubuntu boot in to the command line logon screen, without any X at all.
<swagadelathorsh> And then when I want the Unity logon screen I can type some command.
 * LolBird slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<tomreyn> swagadelathorsh: you could uninstall any graphical login daemons
<swagadelathorsh> I don't want to uninstall them
<swagadelathorsh> I think it has something to do with Grub
<SchrodingersScat> !text | swagadelathorsh
<ubottu> swagadelathorsh: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<swagadelathorsh> SchrodingersScat: Thanks, that did it.
<swagadelathorsh> What is the command to start up the unity login?
<SchrodingersScat> swagadelathorsh: great, idk how to start unity from there
<swagadelathorsh> startx
<swagadelathorsh> did it
<swagadelathorsh> thanks very much
<SchrodingersScat> have fun
<swagadelathorsh> actually it's 'sudo service lightdm start'
<swagadelathorsh> startx doesn't start everything properly and leaves you with a broken desktop
<rocktumbler> hello all!
<firefoxvt> hi :D
<firefoxvt> I typed alias projx='cd /srv/users/serverpilot/apps/tudienit/public/'
<firefoxvt> but I type cd projx
<firefoxvt> it's show No such file or directory
<firefoxvt> somebody tell me why, thank you very much
<Mr_Sheesh> Oh boy. Fun here... Fresh install on a laptop I just got used; 14.04.2 just installed, giving me KernelOops in linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic 3.16.0-30.40-14.04.1
<SchrodingersScat> firefoxvt: if you made it an alias, wouldn't you just type projx instead of cd projx ?
<tomreyn> firefoxvt: you're trying to use alias as a variable, but it's m,eant to be used as a command
<rocktumbler> quick simple question i am tring to auto mount a nas storage device under guest i have edited the fstab file but it is not mounting and i have a feeling its because of a space in the mount folder (192.168.0.190/public disk) i have tried backslash method and quots
<Mr_Sheesh> @ include/net/cfg80211.h:3343 hmm might be a bad 802.11 card; using wired ethernet
<rocktumbler> this is what i have added to fstab /192.168.0.190/public\ disk  /media/190  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<daftykins> rocktumbler: don't use a space. at all.
<rocktumbler> but i daftykins: cannot change the folder
<rocktumbler> oop
<tomreyn> Mr_Sheesh: right, get an updated firmware for your wireless (using wired ethernet), then reboot and retry. if it still won't work, you may need to try an updated kernel
<daftykins> rocktumbler: of course you can
<firefoxvt> @tomreyn: I dont understand tom, can you fix it for me. I thank you.
<daftykins> rocktumbler: also it's //IP - double slash
<rocktumbler> daftykins: yes i know that it just didnt copy the first slash... but the nas i have is a linksys nas and that folder is preconfigured and cant be changed or new ones created
<rocktumbler> only what is inside that folder
<Mr_Sheesh> tomreyn - for all I know the wireless card's dead or not there, working on 3 systems as some hardware died on me -mutters- I'll check; I know the other one has BT & 802.11, wasn't sure on this one; Usual tools CD I use is missing
<tomreyn> firefoxvt: try this: projx='cd /srv/users/serverpilot/apps/tudienit/public/'; $projx
<daftykins> rocktumbler: so share another :)
<SchrodingersScat> do you need a : between address and disk? or is that just rsync, etc?
<Ben64> rocktumbler: use //192.168.0.190/public\040disk
<rocktumbler> Ben64: Thank you
<rocktumbler> Ben64: i hate spaces on nas root folders i also have a goflex nas but im getting up a rom location for emulationstation
<Ben64> i hate spaces in almost any folder
<rocktumbler> me too :P
<daftykins> causes nothing but headaches
<daftykins> as does mixed case :>
<rocktumbler> they are not needed i just put a capital letter
<tomreyn> eek octal
<firefoxvt> tomreyn: thank you, but I remembered a course of linux foundation on edx.org use alias projx='cd /.....'
<firefoxvt> I just type cd projx to change directory
<tomreyn> just "proj" then, no "cd"
<tomreyn> just "projx" then, no "cd"
<firefoxvt> ahhhh, ok
<firefoxvt> Thank you very much tom :D
<firefoxvt> tomreyn: and how to remove a alias? Tom
<newbooter> Hi all.
<leonlemouton> hi
<daftykins> firefoxvt: perhaps go do that course again ;)
<newbooter> I would like to add a swap partition / file on another HDD. Does it matter if I create a swap partition or a file? If I create a partition, is it sufficient to do that from Gparted? Will the system detect the extra swap partition after reboot and start using it? Or do I need to do more?
<firefoxvt> okay, I thank you very much daft and tom
<rejit> newbooter: Depending on the workload and the capacity of your RAM , you might not need a swap
<newbooter> rejit: It's an older system with 1 GB of RAM...
<leonlemouton> newbooter : http://serverfault.com/questions/218122/how-do-i-increase-swap-memory-in-debian
<newbooter> Ok leonlemouton, reading that page now
<yeowza_> ugh, so after hours of troubleshooting I finally figured out that the header file I really needed with libusb on ubuntu is "usb.h" instead of "libusb.h" as in the official libusb repo, why is ubuntu different?
<daftykins> yeowza_: why is not-ubuntu different? :)
<yeowza_> I guess ubuntu themselves are using libusb so they included a libusb-dev and changed some stuff around so developers can use it also?
<kk0710> guys I am having a heck of a time with my new laptop and LTS install.  I am constantly having to reset my wireless adapter and plugin-conf is maxing out my cpu and freezing all the time?
<newbooter> So leonlemouton, there are 3 solutions on that page, you are referring to the one with 9 upvotes? mkswap, add to /fstab, run swapon -a?
<newbooter> Do I need to do swapon -a only once, or every time after reboot?
<leonlemouton> newbooter and this link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<yeowza_> so I guess the lesson to learn here is to not use the libraries installed by your linux distro and instead download them yourself
<newbooter> leonlemouton: yes was looking at that one also via that other page.
<trism> yeowza_: there are two libusb packages in ubuntu at least in 14.04, libusb-0.1-4 and libusb-1.0-0, libusb-1.0-0-dev has libusb.h
<tomreyn> newbooter: swapon -a activates all swap partitions defined in fstab. it's also run automatically at boot.
<newbooter> So ubuntu page say regarding resume: "'INFO: This will not work for 12.04, resume from hibernate work differently in 12.04.'" So that means this part DOES work for versions later than 12.04?
<leonlemouton> newbooter :  change /etc/fstab and it's OK.
<newbooter> tomreyn: ok runs at boot. Good.
<newbooter> Ok
<leonlemouton> ;)
<tomreyn> hibernate may work on a later version, or not. try with a live usb.
<tomreyn> bazhang: hi, do you happen to know who maintains ubottu?
<newbooter> So serverfault page has following comment "Even if you use hibernation, you may not need to add the new swap's UUID in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub file." Is that true for version 14.10 that I am on?
<SchrodingersScat> !owner | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: This bot is owned by tsimpson and kindly hosted by Rackspace - http://rackspace.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots-team or #ubuntu-bots-devel
<tomreyn> oops thanks
<daftykins> newbooter: do it anyway, 'sudo blkid' to read UUIDs of partitions
<newbooter>  ok daftykins
<nikhil> Heya Daftykins :)/
<daftykins> morning
<kk0710> guys I am having a heck of a time with my new laptop and LTS install.  I am constantly having to reset my wireless adapter and plugin-conf is maxing out my cpu and freezing all the time? Any ideas?
<jkes> My mouse is sticky
<daftykins> kk0710: ok i'll bite, what wireless adapter?
<tomreyn> kbrosnan: what's plugin-conf?
<jkes> I don't know how to troubleshoot this. It works fine if I boot to Windows.
<tomreyn> kbrosnan: sorry that was meant to go to kk0710
<tomreyn> jkes: is that some special mouse with extra features?
<daftykins> jkes: ...sticky? my first thought was unplug it and clean...
<nikhil> for what is ubuntu best know for?
<jkes> Lol. It lags and sticks onscreen.
<tomreyn> jkes: maybe you mean stuck, as in, the pointer won't move no matter what you do
<daftykins> nikhil: telling people to stop asking non-support questions in their support channel
<daftykins> ;]
<jkes> As I move it around the screen it gets jerky
<nikhil> Yea got it ;p
<tomreyn> try a different usb port.
<jkes> I did. I have 4 USB 3.0 on the back of  my case and 2 that will only recognize as 2.0 on the front. I moved the usb receiver around hoping that would help, but nothing
<nikhil> daftykins, btw is there a way to change the label of the partition ?
<daftykins> 'label' ?
<daftykins> 'the partition' ?
<nikhil> not the mounting name
<kk0710> tomreyn, it is the plug in manager for firefox(I think), that part of the issue has something to do with the adobe flash plugin I believe.  I had this problem on my old laptop too but this is a new one with a fresh install
<tomooo> whois tomooo
<nikhil> my joshua partition is labelled as 92GB Volume
<jkes> I never noticed any problem, then I upgraded to unicorn and installed plex media server. I don't know that I've done anything before I noticed it was getting "sticky"
<nikhil> daftykins, I want to change that name also
<daftykins> pass
<nikhil> ;_;
<daftykins> honestly, i don't understand why a name means so much to you
<nikhil> Actually I sort my data and keep them in separate partitions
<nikhil> like for programming and projects one partition
<tomreyn> kk0710: i think you may be referring to plugin-container
<daftykins> that's... a new one on me
<nikhil> and Designing another
<jkes> And, really, Plex was installed for a while before I upped to unicorn. I didn't really notice the issue until after the 14.10
<daftykins> bit excessive.
<kk0710> yes + not t sorry
<nikhil> personal too
<tomreyn> kk0710: flash and other bad browser plugins may trigger a high system load for this process. it's safe to kill the process if you don't mind loosing any flash process state.
<nikhil> I think the best way is to go to windows and change the name and come back
<kk0710> tomreyn, it happens constantly though, is there no fix? it's 50/50 if I can even get through a video without it locking up and havking to kill the process
<kk0710> not to mention my wireless problems, I really don't want to have to go back to windows but I am at my limit
<tomreyn> kk0710: make sure you've got the latest flash-plugin installed. and don't use flash where possible.
<kk0710> everything uses flash
<kk0710> and I did a fresh install so assumed it came with the most recent plugin
<tomreyn> luckily not these days.
<kk0710> Youtube?
<tomreyn> is in process to swiitch the default to html5, which has been supported for years
<rejit> nikhil: use git to partition your code and project , sort of a pseudo filesystem
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<tomreyn> hi there
<mines5> perchance someone can help me with this: http://oliversmith.io/technology/2012/01/10/streaming-audio-from-ubuntu-linux-to-a-dlna-player-blu-ray-or-ps3/
<mines5> it functions for the most part, but I haven't determined how to get my laptop to stream it properly
<nikhil> rejit: thanks for the advice :) I'll try that
<mines5> I get errors on startup for a couple of things
<wallbroken> hi
<tomreyn> kk0710: about your mouse, what does "lsusb" list it as?
<wallbroken> somebody of you knows how wondershaper works? in the sense of: how system do it uses to throttle speed
<ae> hi
<wallbroken> *which
<Guest16772> I need to know how good is RiseupVPN
<tomreyn> kk0710: same goes for your wireless, but in "lspci" output
<lotuspsychje> wallbroken: does the manpage show anything usefull?
<kk0710> just seems odd ot me the flash plug in is constantly locking up my system
<kk0710> 08:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<kk0710> in the software center I have a check next to the flash plugin so was assuming that was the most up to date one?
<lotuspsychje> Guest16772: thats more a question for the ##networking guys
<tomreyn> kk0710: what's your ubuntu version? is it all up to date?
<kk0710> tomreyn, I already gave you output from lspci, and why do you care abou tmy mouse?
<Guest16772> I wonder which one is better for mac ...opensuse or xubuntu any idea?
<kk0710> tomreyn, yes fresh install(like 2 weeks but updated on a brand new hp i3 laptop
<tomreyn> kk0710: sorry, i mixed you up with jkes there about that mouse
<kk0710> tomreyn, ah ok lol
<tomreyn> kk0710: so that's ubuntu 14.10 ?
<nikhil> daftykins, Which programming language should I learn to develop software for ubuntu?
<kk0710> tomreyn, but yes 14.04 lts all up to date, been happening since day one.  I am dual booting windows 8(which is garbage but just in case) and have check I have had no connectivity problems over there or any issues with flash on firefox
<lotuspsychje> nikhil: the #ubuntu-devel guys can also point you to the right direction
<nikhil> on my way lotuspsychje :) thanks
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: firefox updated recently
<rejit> nikhil: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/
<wallbroken> lotuspsychje, looks like: no
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, well I have lts wouldn't it be taken care of with updates if it wasn't in the original installer?
<tomreyn> kk0710: try a live usb / cdrom of ubuntu 14.10, see if these issues persist. on new hardware, a new linux version can be mandatory.
<lotuspsychje> nikhil: also the #ubuntu-touch guys can always need help on ubuntu touch developing
<Guest16772> opensuse or xubuntu on macbook, any idea?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: just help think what could cause a flash freeze, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kk0710> tomreyn, ok that is counterintuitive to what I have always been told before.  LTS was always better for drivers and what not.
<tomreyn> kk0710: maybe i can provide better hints if you could tell the exact HP laptop's model number, which is likely printed on a label on the bottom.
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I've installed nothing extra I can think of that would cause this and again it has been since day one
<newbooter> Using clonezilla for the first time. Preparing to clone a local partition to another local partition. Is it ok if the target partition is larger than the source? Or do they have to be exactly the same size?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: please try a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kk0710> tomreyn,  hp 15-f018dx
<rejit> newbooter: add -k1 option
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, it is installing now
<lotuspsychje> wallbroken: not sure then mate, never used it before myself
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you got the freeze with firefox/flash?
<rejit> newbooter: and add -r option as well
<newbooter> rejit: add it to clonezilla command in shell you mean?
<rejit> newbooter: clonezilla advanced paramaeters
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, yes I have two issues, the stupid plugin-con/flash cpu eater and freeze and contantly having to reset my wireless adapter
<newbooter> Ok. Those are only accesible from command line? I have been looking at Clonezilla text-based GUI so far.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: for your realtek, check firmwares on the realtek website for linux, some cards perform better after
<kk0710> the plugin-con/flash issue happened on my old laptop with lts as well but not quite as often.  Now it is way more often and I have the adapter issues
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: after restricted extras, try firefox from terminal
<Nikhil> lotuspsychje, and for general ubuntu chat which channel?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Nikhil
<ubottu> Nikhil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jason__> Are ethernet cards/chips generally better supported in Ubuntu than wireless? I'm having a lot of trouble getting wireless working (though it happens to be working pretty well at the moment).
<lotuspsychje> jason__: depends on the chipset really
<lotuspsychje> jason__: wich one did you have?
<kk0710> this package is taking foreva
<jason__> Which wireless?
<lotuspsychje> jason__: yes chipset and driver?
<jkes> Sorry if I missed anything. Went from the command line Pidgin to the pidgin app. Anywho, how can I troubleshoot my mouse? My PC's pretty decent. i7 3770 3.5GHz / 32G ram / GForce 660ti+. I rarely go above 3% of my processor unless I'm gaming. I never tap my swap file. Everything was going fine until I upped to unicorn. the only process' I have running are docky, plex, and a couple of monitors (open windows icon, cpu monitor, etc (about 5 of t
<jason__> It's a qualcomm atheros AR9462. The driver is ath9k and the driverversion is "3.16.0-31-generic"
<lotuspsychje> jkes: if you want more stable use 14.04.2
<jason__> There's a lot of info out there for troubleshooting that chip but none if it has done anything for me.
<jkes> how can I downgrade from unicorn to that?
<lotuspsychje> jason__: yes, atheros is not the best chipset on ubuntu, but switching firmwares can be usefull
<jkes> I didn't know they had xx.xx.x releases
<lotuspsychje> jkes: you cant switch from high to lower, a fresh clean install is reccomended
<jason__> lotuspsychje, do what now?
<jkes> *shoots self*
<lotuspsychje> jason__: you said your card performs pretty decent now?
<jkes> then I HAVE to find a way to make unicorn twerk with my mouse
<jason__> It just happens to be working pretty well at the moment
<jason__> It will undoubtedly crap out any minute
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, their site is not exactly intuitive but I do not think there is a driver
<jkes> I can't imaging they'd give a release a name if it didn't even have generic mouse support reliably
<lotuspsychje> jkes: 14.04 is supported till 2020, it takes only halfhour to install :p
<lotuspsychje> jkes: if you want reliable mate, choose LTS
<daftykins> 14.04.2 comes with the hardware enablement stack of 14.10
<jkes> but in a half hour I could do sooo many more important things... XD
<daftykins> (kernel and Xorg)
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I thought LTS only supported for 5 years?
<kk0710> we have a new lts coming soon in fact don't we
<daftykins> yeah it's 2019.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: and we are now 2015
<jason__> lotuspsychje, I was considering just buying a wireless router to use as a bridge and plugging my computer into it via ethernet.
<kk0710> 14.04 came out last year
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: and 14.04 came out in 2014 :D
<jkes> 04 of 14, oddly enough
<lotuspsychje> jason__: eth connection is always a good idea
<lotuspsychje> yep 2019 it is
<jason__> lotuspsychje, so my question is are ethernet chips pretty much universally supported? It's an Intel I217-V
<lotuspsychje> jason__: intel should be pretty decent support
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, so I got a package configuration thing coming up in my termanal for an EULA to use microsoft software and I can't do anything with it
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: use the TAB to say yes
<jkes> Seriously, though, I can't imaging that reverting to .04 is the only fix for a laggy mouse. Like I mentioned, I can't imagine they'd make a full (even beta) release if it didn't have basic logitech mouse support
<kk0710> its not even loading all the text
<kk0710> ahh got it though
<kk0710> tab still worked despite no text lol
<lotuspsychje> jkes: laggy mouse could be another problem then mouse itself also
<jkes> lotuspsychje: that's what I was thinking
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: sounds like your system is old, taking so long installing restricted extras
<kk0710> ok now I didn't know they had multiple versions of LTS releases
<lotuspsychje> jkes: you install the grafix driver correctly?
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, it is a brand new laptop, i3
<lotuspsychje> lts | kk0710
<jkes> I think so.. I mean, I can always re-install it and see, I guess, but, I had to update to the latest Nvidia drivers to get conky working, so I assume they're right
<lotuspsychje> jkes: can you check additional drivers?
<kk0710> I don't know what you are trying to communicate
<kk0710> ok looks like it is done
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: k, try firefox from terminal and youtube something now
<jkes> lotuspsychje: how would I do that?   (and why did I not assume that tab wouldn't autocomplete in here?)
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, well unfortunately even if it works it doesn't mean it worked
<kk0710> but hold on let me save what I have now and try it
<newbooter> rejit: reading through clonezilla command line options now. Is there a combination of parameters to clone a local partition to unallocated free space on the same disk?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | jkes
<ubottu> jkes: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lotuspsychje> jkes: additional drivers is an icon (hardware) in your start button
<lotuspsychje> !lts | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I am already aware of that information
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you asked if there are different lts versions
<kk0710> what I wasn't aware of was that there are 3 versions of 14.04 and with each version a new 5 year support date
<kk0710> I told you I knew it was 5 years? lol
<keltim> main is all the same for most all of them I think
<allstarsnorks2> weird. Xubuntu 15.04's Software Center isn't opening.
<keltim> what's painful is there is a lot of popular server apps in universe
<lotuspsychje> jkes: also try to check the syslogs, to see whats happening to mouse
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: plz join #ubuntu+1 for vivid support
<kk0710> ok so far so good
<kk0710> hopefully it holds, but I gotta figure out the wireless issue too
<kk0710> I'm surprised I have lasted this long without having to reset
<kk0710> ohhh lotuspsychje I think it worked because now animated gifs are working too
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lotuspsychje> !yay | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: Glad you made it! :-)
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I assume starting with binary through terminal was just a one time thing?  Also mind educating me on exactly what the problem was and why that package fixed it?  Also if that package is important why it isn't a default install?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: at install, you were asked to install codecs/updates etc
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: i would reccomend to install that, with internet connection during setup
<kk0710> the only thing I was asked to isntall was 3rd party software
<kk0710> is that what you are referencing?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: what you did now is installing those extras, with codecs and flash n such
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: yes
<kk0710> ahh, I bet I did that last time too because I hadn't had wireless at the time, this time I had asked in here if I should do it or not and others  seemed to think it didn't matter, now I know
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, any chance this will have an yimpact on my wireless as well or completely separate issues/
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: could be yes, as connected with a cable ubuntu would search latest wifi drivers also
<kk0710> it won't if it is connected wirelessly?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: if its already connected on wifi, it would also update to latest, if you choose so during setup
<jkes> ubottu: I knew that about the command line, not about IRC. I don't know why I didn't assume it would also work in IRC.
<ubottu> jkes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I was given no options during install.  it just said 91 new packaes 1 removed and 10 not upgraded
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: your system was an upgrade? from wich to wich?
<dsyntax> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<dsyntax> :D
<kk0710> I don't understand the question
<newbooter> Reading through clonezilla command line options. Is there a combination of clonezilla parameters to clone a local partition to unallocated free space on the same disk?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: did you install ubuntu fresh, or did you upgrade from another version?
<jkes> lotuspsychje: THe only thing that shows up in "additional drivers" is a selection of Nvidia drivers, of which I am using the most current
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, fresh install, always fresh install
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: ok good then
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, sorry I forget you are dealing with others and might not remember everything I say.  I thought you were asking me about the info given to me when I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> jkes: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and fool around with mouse a bit for errors
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I guess wehre I am at now is, is there a way to see if it updated the wireless driver?  I am not sure if I am just having a long streak of stability right now or if it fixed it
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: i pasted you the url to the realtek drivers
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you can try a few things there to make it work better
<jkes> lotuspsychje: K. Hold on, let me fend off this tired baby and take another shot. THen, and only then, will I be prepared for multi /'s
<kk0710> a
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I do have a differen tmodel than what this was written for, if that matters in this case.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: if your not happy with current wifi performance, you should try to install another driver or firmware for your specific card
<kk0710> yah I think t his is outdated it goes back to version 9.10 and even says that the adapter works out of the box
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: what kind of wifi issues are you experiencing exactly?
<crlcan81> I am curious if anyone here knows any other lightweight system monitors like conky? It's not been suported since 2013 so I was hoping to find one similar, but sadly my web searches only brink up various desklets and screenlets, which are gui driven.
<lotuspsychje> crlcan81: i like multiload-indicator, pretty lightweight but no eye candy like conky
<crlcan81> multiload-indicator? what exactly does it do?
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, randomly I just couldn't connect to pages, it would just keep spinning, nothing would happen with a ping, sometimes if I waited it out it would finally connect and start pinging but usually time out.  I would have to turn off the adapter and turn it back on most of the time.  I reset my router thinking that was the problem but has still been happening.
<lotuspsychje> !info multiload-indicator | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: Package multiload-indicator does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<crlcan81> maybe no longer supported either?
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload
<ubottu> indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 91 kB, installed size 461 kB
<crlcan81> will it work in non-unity enviroments?
<lotuspsychje> crlcan81: no, it uses unity's indicator system
<rejit> !info pineapple
<ubottu> Package pineapple does not exist in utopic
<crlcan81> :(
<rejit> :P
<lotuspsychje> crlcan81: whats your desktop?
<crlcan81> Cairo Dock, because it's not as resource intensive as Unity.
<crlcan81> by a hares breadth, but still.
<crlcan81> I can't use the various lightweight ones because i get weird font issues with the ones like xfce and lxde after a while.
<crlcan81> and I couldn't figure out how to activate a resource light toolbar/taskbar on fluxbox
<crlcan81> I didn't mind some right click driven menus, but it was nice to have an application launcher or window manager here or there.
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452315/problems-with-realtek-rtl8188ee-on-14-04 what do you think of answer 2
<crlcan81> Guess I'll have to use the gui driven ones that exist within cairo then, I was trying to avoid those ones though and go with text driven because it's resource light.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you can try that, but check sudo lshw -C network first to see your active driver
<kk0710> do you want me to paste something from the output?
<lotuspsychje> crlcan81: you can browse deviantart for examples on fluxbox monitors perhaps
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: no just whats after driver=
<kk0710> driver=rtl8188ee
<kk0710> I think I might be up to date
<kk0710> driverversion=3.13.0-46-generic
<crlcan81> I will admit I enjoy cairo dock/glx dock because it's soo customizable, like to a really bizarre degree, if you know what to look for.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: maybe you should go investigate syslogs and dmesg for your exact wifi issues first
<dg25> looking to buy a laptop to run ubuntu 14.04 - mine is about to die. Any suggestions? Needs to be lightweight and portable.
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, knowing how to read those is beyond my knowledge.  maybe I should give it a day and see if it happens anymore first
<daftykins> crlcan81: even lighter is to not use any at all
<lotuspsychje> dg25: whats dying exactly on current laptop?
<crlcan81> I know..
<kk0710> everything seems to be working ok now
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: sure you can, experimenting yourself is the best way :p
<dg25> power doesn't work w/o the cable plugged in. Ubuntu freezes if I close the laptop cover.
<lotuspsychje> dg25: maybe a xubuntu will make it have second life?
<dg25> also ubuntu is kind of buggy - the software updater keeps getting "stuck" in the launcher. xubuntu is a good idea.
<kk0710> what would I even search for in dmesg?
<jkes> lotuspsychje: tail -f /var/log/syslog just tells me no such file, and, tail -f /var/log/dmesg just gives me a quiet, docile terminal. Also, for some reason, the problem seems to have temporarily fixed itseslf. I hate computers
<kk0710> I did a search for wireless and it just says it is on
<dg25> It won't solve the power issues tho
<lotuspsychje> dg25: well if you want brand new one, many brands will run 14.04 great
<jkes> And did someone say that Cairo Dock uses less resources than Unity? Doesn't Cairo Dock run under unity?
<kk0710> and syslogs I am not actually sure how to view
<lotuspsychje> dg25: the only thing i would try to avoid are broadcom/atheros wifi chipsets
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: anything related to wifi
<kk0710> I have about 3 pages of wlan0 stuff
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: check for any error, panic,bug,etc text
<kk0710> nothing that sticks out so far
<kk0710> link is not ready
<kk0710> I think that is on boot though as it takes a second
<kk0710> ipv6 though
<lotuspsychje> jkes: maybe also check the log icon manually then, see if syslog exist
<kk0710> how do I do that?
<kk0710> oops not meant for me nvm
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: if you pasteubuntu your syslog, ill have a look at it
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I was thinking of doing it but didn't want to bother though if you are volunteering.  I don't THINK anything is there but you are clearly more knowleadgeable than me
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10601411/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<kk0710> I just did a dmesg | grep wlan0
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: can you paste full syslog also
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: no real errors, just many connect/disconnecting on your wifi
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I am assumoing those are from me doing it manually.  I don't know how far back this log goes though?
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, as for syslog, I am not familiar with that command and it doesn't seem to exist?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: also check the log icon from startbutton for syslog
<lotuspsychje> maybe it renamed to syslog.1
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I don't understand
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, log icon part
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you have a log viewer icon in your prgrams
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: so you can browse them logs
<kk0710> ahh I found it graphically
<lotuspsychje> yes
<kk0710> wasn't sure what you meant by start button though, this isn't windows lotuspsychje! lol
<lotuspsychje> yeah my bad :p
<kk0710> you want ALL of this?
<kk0710> I take it you just want syslog not the other logs
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: sure pasteubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yep syslog
<kk0710> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10601430/
<kk0710> I had a little slow down pasting that, I lost a bar and it took a few seconds.  NOt sure if a symptom or minor hiccup.  I am sitting right in front of my wireless router too.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: WiFi now disabled by radio killswitch
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you got a hardware wifi button on laptop?
<kk0710> yes that is how I reset it
<kk0710> it is my 12 key
<kk0710> f12*
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: maybe check bios settings for that, like network boot enabled or something
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: wpa_supplicant[1069]: rfkill: WLAN soft blocked
<kk0710> what does that mean?
<kk0710> I did have a couple of times where it wouldn't let me shut it off right away and I had to wait
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: alot of issues in there mate
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, alot of times it is me doing that keep in mind
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, when it starts taking too lon to load a webpage I will hit the switch
<jorgeluis> ¿Cuál es la función de esto?
<lotuspsychje> !es | jorgeluis
<ubottu> jorgeluis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ZZRMike> I'm trying to install Lubuntu in a VM, but upon booting LXDE the interface turns into a bunch of borked colors and characters. Does anyone know the cause of this?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: maybe try another driver to see what happens
<lotuspsychje> ZZRMike: sounds like graphics card issues
<lotuspsychje> ZZRMike: you use vmware or virtualbox?
<ZZRMike> virtualbox
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, well which one should I try?  maybe there is an updated version for the one I have just not sure where to look.  Again things SEEM to be working fine right now though
<kk0710> I wondered if it was a side effect of the adobe issues I was having before, trying to load and stream videos
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: well you can tail -f /var/log/syslog alot while your online, to see what happens in the future
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you will see when it happens, on what your doing
<kk0710> nothing in the log for the past 5 minutes
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: so far so good then :p
<kk0710> im wondering if it was a side effect of not doing the 3rd party stuff
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: wifi dropping should not be caused by codecs or flash issues
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, didn't you say it would install the wireless driver as well?
<lotuspsychje> ZZRMike: maybe this can help mate? http://askubuntu.com/questions/541006/ubuntu-14-10-does-not-install-in-virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: no i said, you you choosed to 'updates enabled' during setup it would search for latest drivers
<ZZRMike> oh ffs, that did it. Thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: 3rd party is the codecs part
<gr1zzlybe4r> where are all of the Unity config files located? looking to make a script to disable screen lock when running a flash video.
<lotuspsychje> ZZRMike: no sweat mate
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, ok how do I search for latest drivers now?  So I can make sure I have the latest driver version
<gr1zzlybe4r> tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/171143/how-to-prevent-my-screen-from-either-dimming-or-the-screen-lock-starting-when-wa but it doesn't work.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: well thats the tricky part mate, latest does not always mean better performance
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, ahh
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: keep the driver that works best for your personal system
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I have never had problems with wireless before on any of my machines running ubuntu so never had to adjust anything
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: me neither on 14.04 + updates +3rd party enabled
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: but some chipsets are a pain, and need some finetuning/driver/firmware
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, when are you typically on?  maybe I should just run it and see how things look tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: i have european timezone, i would wait and check your syslog tail a bit few days
<kk0710> my last log entry just says: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, yah I assumed you were European
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: well only check if your wifi drops, on same time what happens
<kk0710> weird how it hasn't happened tonight
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: ubuntu made some magic for you :p
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, that is why I was thinking it might have ben the flash issue masquerading as a wifi issue
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: well as i said, wifi should not disconnect on a flash playing
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: maybe your system freezed on high cpu load or something at same time?
<kk0710> that is what I was thinking, the cpu load was jacked up too high so it put the wifi at a low priority?  I don't know I am just guessing at this point
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: well lets focus on the future :p
<kk0710> I still can't believe I have had the flash problem on two laptops now all because I didn't heck install 3rd party on install
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: try indicator-multiload and preload to install
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: handy stuff to boost and measure your system
<kk0710> and of course, thanks for the help.  it is a shame there aren't more like you around here, I typically stop in every couple of days or so(unless it is an emergency) and post my problem toniht was the first that people answered
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, what is that exactly?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: multiload is cpu/mem/hd monitor to see if you have high load n such
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: pretty handy in cases of what you experienced
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, well I have psensor
<lotuspsychje> also nice
<kk0710> but this is an i3 and even at full load it doesn't boost the temp, my old laptops would skyrocket so I didn't even display the load maybe I should add it to the splash
<kk0710> typically if I think there is a problem I just use top cuz i am oldschool and only know a few things about linux lol
<lotuspsychje> brb coffee
<kk0710> ahh the cpu usage I can't view on the launcher that sucks
<kk0710> wtf is migration that just showed up out of no where
<daftykins> kk0710: whilst wholly enjoyable, this running commentary isn't quite the channels purpose ;)
<kk0710> daftykins, hey now, everything has been ubuntu related but I will try and keep myself in check :)
<kk0710> Mar 15 01:17:01 Seraph CRON[9260]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<kk0710> what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, ok, I have only been in here though what did I do to make that happen?
<kk0710> oh wait I see it says cron.hourly must be something secheduled hourly lol
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: not everything in your syslog is suspicious, lets focus on real issues in this channel mate
<kk0710> I just wanted to know what it was, not all questions have to be about a problem.  I do think we are good for now though on my problems, n o issues with the adapter so far
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: for regulare chitchat questions, better join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: this channel is only for problems
<kk0710> fair enough.
<vinod777> rejit
<rejit> vinod777:  yes
<advx_> Hello Good Morning all, have a great sunday...
<vinod777> rejit: remember yesterday problem
<rejit> vinod777: yeah
<vinod777> the maximizing bug, When I toggle snapping windows in ccsm, it corrects auto
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I just had an event
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: wich one?
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, lost it for a few seconds but it came back, hold on let me grab
<vinod777> rejit: the maximizing bug, When I toggle snapping windows in ccsm, it corrects auto
<kk0710> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10601685/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<rejit> vinod777: yes
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I was watching a video it stopped streaming but instead of turning off and on I just held out and a minute or so late things came back.  when I looked at the log that was all there
<vinod777> rejit: but it shows again when I restore again
<rejit> vinod777: disabling hardware accln solved it right?
<vinod777> rejit: disabling hw accel for the application solves it. But I dont want to.
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: NetworkManager[868]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -4) that doesnt seem right indeed
<vinod777> rejit: I think compiz restarts when I toggle Snapping windows which corrects the resize
<kk0710> where can we find out what reason -4 is
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: i think perhaps test out new driver, and testout same scenario, playing youtubes and see if it holdsup
<kk0710> well that was random, it's not anything specific it is arbitrary when it happens
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: yeah but its not normal to loose wifi connection right
<rejit> vinod777: are you running your box on a NVIDIA?
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, no it's not but what I am saying is I cannot reproduce that simply by watching youtube videos.
<lotuspsychje> right
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, as for installing a new driver, I am all for that but will need some guidance there as well.  primarily how to actually get the driver
<coderman1> how can i show whats using up all my bandwidth on my server?
<kk0710> I did a search on the realtek page and nothing even showed up for that adapter
<scott_> ??
<vinod777> rejit: AMD graphics
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: not sure wich one exactly, youl have to experience yourself wich ones best
<vinod777> rejit: I tested with default opensource driver, fglrx updates and the one in AMD site
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: try the realteks website or google other driver scenario's on askbuntu
<kk0710> ok this might not be relevant but my cpu usage is being taken up by plugin-container again
<rejit> vinod777: did you update catalyst in the recent time?
<vinod777> No, this is a fresh Ubuntu 14,10 install
<rejit> vinod777:  What about downgrading catalyst and testing it again
<vinod777> rejit : this was from the start
<rejit> vinod777:  ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: what was your graphics card chipset and driver again?
<vinod777> 14.10
<vinod777> rejit: 14.
<kk0710> im actually not sure, but I think it jumped up from me having a video open and paused
<vinod777> rejit: 14.10
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: check sudo lshw -C video
<kk0710> haswell integrated
<kk0710> driver i915
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: ok
<lotuspsychje> sounds good
<rejit> vinod777: i think proprietary drivers have not been tested completely with 14.10
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, back to the adapter, I was going to try the instructions from the second answer on here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452315/problems-with-realtek-rtl8188ee-on-14-04
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you can try that if not perform better, you can always go back
<kk0710> what about the first answer, they are similar but different
<kk0710> the second guy was more thorough so I trusted his answer more lol
<vinod777> rejit: I know, does the opensource one in the additional drivers tested?
<rejit> vinod777: did you try purging fglrx
<vinod777> rejit: It also shows the problem..
<vinod777> rejit: yes
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: both answers have no votes :p so you can try the one works best
<kk0710> crap
<rejit> vinod777: as I mentioned yday, you can wait patiently for update from the third party .
<kk0710> I hope my wifi still works after this as I will have no clue how to undo this if it doesn;t
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: best way is to experiment mate, there's no other way
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: plug your cable in if things go bad
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | kk0710 and keep this in favorites by hand
<ubottu> kk0710 and keep this in favorites by hand: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<rejit> vinod777: or report a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<vinod777> rejit: OK
<kk0710> we looked at that article already it is pretty outdated and for a different driver so not sure how much I trust it
<kk0710> downloading the repository for the other option now though
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: even if its outdated, it shows you howto modprobe and uninstall etc
<kk0710> ahh
<rejit> vinod777: have you tried other desktop environments
<kk0710> compiling now
<vinod777> no
<vinod777> rejit: not tried
<vinod777> rejit: how do I? metacity --replace?
<rejit> vinod777: you will have to install gnome/xfce/kde
<rejit> vinod777: did you try reverting to unity classic
<vinod777> rejit: no how to do that. It seems easy
<vinod777> rejit: how about changing the window manager
<vinod777> rejit: I will try something and report back
<vinod777> rejit: Thanks
<coderman1> im noticing a few ssh keys/.pub files in my /etc/ssh...wondering if they are normal?
<coderman1> ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub  ssh_host_ed25519_key.pub  ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
<coderman1> i did not create any of them
<Ben64> openssh created them
<coderman1> ok next issue is my auth.log is > 18mb ... should i be worried ive either been hacked or am being hacked?
<nano-0day> hey guys
<coderman1> there seem to be a ton of entries made by CRON...guessing they are cronjobs that run every minute
<nano-0day> wanna use my ubuntu code
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | coderman1
<ubottu> coderman1: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 654 kB
<Ben64> coderman1: seems strange
<coderman1> ive got it installed now
<coderman1> but im afraid someone might have already gotten in and done something
<coderman1> PAM 2 more authentication failures; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=115.231.218.131  user=root
<Ben64> well check whats in the log
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, ok I am back, I was afraid it didn't work at all but a reboot seems to have fixed it, I am pasting data now
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: okay :p
<coderman1> i believe that ip is somewhere in china
<nano-0day> hey guys We are researcher of crypto, alchemy , computer
<AXN> Hey guys, any chance someone could give me a hand with an issue I'm having with installing ubuntu 14.10?
<Ben64> coderman1: sure is, you have ssh port open to the public?
<coderman1> PAM 2 more authentication failures; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=183.136.216.6  user=root
<nano-0day> We paste Our classified ubuntu for free
<nano-0day> https://h4x0rx0.wordpress.com/
<Ben64> nano-0day: not on topic here
<coderman1> Ben64: yes at the moment
<AXN> anyone free for help?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | nano-0day
<ubottu> nano-0day: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> coderman1: that explains it
<Ben64> AXN: you have to ask your question first
<coderman1> Ben64: anyway to see if he ever got in?
<nano-0day> come to #nano.hacker if you want to develop it
<AXN> Installing Ubuntu 14.10 on MSI GS60 laptop, Ubiquity keeps while installing, any ideas?
<nano-0day> all research is there
<lotuspsychje> coderman1: rkhunter and clamav can make sure they didnt install rootkits/malware perhaps
<Ben64> nano-0day: stop spamming
<AXN> keeps crashing while installing*
<lotuspsychje> AXN: try 14.04 maybe
<AXN> is this a likely issue?
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, I mean you probably don't even need to look at it but here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10601814/
<AXN> It's mentioning issues with dconf? saying failed to write to dconf (in the ubiquity log)
<kk0710> for some reason the driver didn't actually update until after I rebooted
<Ben64> coderman1: "sudo grep -i accept /var/log/auth.log" will show you if any password was accepted, but hopefully you didn't enable the root account, which is normally what the bots target, you should be fine
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: i would tail again until wifi is dropping out
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: thats normal to reboot first
<AXN> lotuspsychje: what you reckon man?
<lotuspsychje> AXN: does your setup stop or crash or something? where are you stuck
<kk0710> all we can do now is wait and see I guess
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: yes :p
<kk0710> I had NO Idea how to undo that driver if it didn't work so thank god
<kk0710> I almost used my phone to look it up but then said I better restart
<coderman1> lotuspsychje: mawk shows a warning
<coderman1> in rkhunter
<lotuspsychje> coderman1: what kind of warning plz?
<angel> anbofy tried angel list api?
<AXN> lotuspsychje: so it gets past all the normal stuff, downloading packages etc, then around when the grub loader is getting installed it crashes
<coderman1> cant see that yet, still running
<Ben64> coderman1: rkhunter isn't really indicative of anything, you need to run it often and compare results
<AXN> lotuspsychje: I have fast boot and secure boot turned OFF
<lotuspsychje> AXN: that should be good, i would try 14.04 if you cant get it right
<coderman1> Ben64: the reason i started looking into this is on march 13th my bandwidth usage went from 10mb/s to 90mb/s
<AXN> lotuspsychje: Do you reckon that might be the issue then? This current laptop uses RAID0 SSD's, I'm not sure if I'm meant to do anything with LVM??
<lotuspsychje> coderman1: chinese ip smells like chinese botnet hammering you on ssh
<AXN> lotuspsychje: if maybe that has something to do with it crashing around grub install?
<Ben64> coderman1: so use netstat or wireshark or something
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | AXN
<ubottu> AXN: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> AXN: not sure mate never did an lvm install myself
<AXN> ubottu: Thanks man, but from what I understand, the type of RAID is hardware based, I don't think I need to do anything software wise do I?
<ubottu> AXN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AXN> woops<lol
<AXN> didnotrealise/10
<AXN> lotuspsychje: So what would your recommendation be at this point man? do you think the dconf issue has something to do with 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> AXN: note sure what causes this on your system, i would surely test 14.04 to make sure its not a version problem
<coderman1> Ben64: is there a command i could run to show a list of processes and the amount of bandwidth they are using?
<rypervenche> coderman1: nethogs
<AXN> lotuspsychje: kk I'll go from there, recommend to make boot USB from inside LIVE CD or just with tool?
<lotuspsychje> coderman1: there are bandwith monitors out there for ubuntu, but as Ben64 sugested wireshark is pretty effective
<lotuspsychje> AXN: same way you created 14.10 usb
<AXN> kk
<AXN> lotuspsychje: thanks fr the help bud
<lotuspsychje> AXN: now sweat mate
<lotuspsychje> no
<dufa> Hey! Is it possible to configure a keyboard so that it is ignored by the operating system, but still readable through a /dev/input/event* file?
<taplaptap> when i go to login ubuntu, it throws starts to login, i see the desktop... the sidebar comes in for a second and then it throws me back to the login screen..
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, so far so good, nothing freezing but firefox and plugin con seem to keep bumping up the cpu
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: set firefox cache on 0 perhaps
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: did yo also install preload ?
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, through browser options?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, no as we got talking about other thigns I don't even remember what it was
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: sudo apt-get install preload
<kk0710> yah so firefox itself is at like 3 percent but plugin is at 66
<kk0710> no videos running
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: and reboot, its to boost things up
<kk0710> lotuspsychje, what does it do?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | kk0710
<ubottu> kk0710: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<kk0710> yah you showed that before, but I still dont know what it is.  Specifically what an adaptive readahead daemon does lol
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: it reads programs ahead makes them run smoother
<kk0710> seems like it would be installed standard then
<kk0710> but something needs to stop plugin-con from taking all my cpu
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: whats that and addon you installed?
<kk0710> no that is what seems to handle all of firefoxes plugins
<kk0710> it was what I would have to kill when adobe would lock up firefox
<kk0710> now it's not locking up but using cpu
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: you can test chromium for more lightweight browsing, test same youtubes
<taplaptap> when i go to login, it succeeds, shows me the desktop and then puts me back at the login prompt after something happens.. (bug?).. how do i debug this
<lotuspsychje> anyway im out for now
<lotuspsychje> kk0710: laterz and good luck
<kk0710> alright thanks
<AXN> lotus you still around?
<AXN> Need some assistant with Ubuntu install, installing 14.04.2, getting "??? ???" after selecting drive to install to/.
<AXN> any ideas?
<AXN> any ideas guys???
<treelzebub> AXN: you are getting an error that literally shows six question marks?
<al_nz1> How do I stop smbd ? I try killing the process but it seems to restart
<Ben64> sudo service samba stop
<al_nz1> Ben64: thats what I thought - but when I netstat -tulpn - smbd is still there
<Ben64> thats the weirdest way of checking if something is running
<al_nz1> Ben64: I have another program that is complaining about 445/139 being in use
<al_nz1> So I did a netstat to see what is using it
<al_nz1> its smb
<al_nz1> Ben64: so how would I free up those ports?
<s7habo> Hi people. Did someone knows how to completly disable mouse acceleration in ubuntu?
<bagginsDK> s7habo: Desktop enviroment?
<s7habo> bagginsDK: ubuntu studio xfce.
<bagginsDK> I am guessing english translations for this path because i use german. Settings → Mouse and Touchpad → Behaviour
<s7habo> I've tryied "xset m 0 0" but it doesn't work well.
<s7habo> I'm speak german too :)
<ablest1980> hallo
<s7habo> hi
<bagginsDK> Hast du bei Einstellungen gui konfiguriert?
<s7habo> bagginsDK: I know that option but it doesen't disasble acceleration completly.
<s7habo> ja
<s7habo> habe ich
<s7habo> allerdings wird dadurch die Beschleunigung nicht komplett ausgeschaltet.
<bagginsDK> s7habo: How did you investigate this?
<bagginsDK> s7habo: Ich verstehe. Wo hast du anderes verhalten mit der Maus?
<treelzebub> !de | bagginsDK
<ubottu> bagginsDK: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bagginsDK> I am sorry
<s7habo> ok ubottu
<s7habo> so...
<s7habo> yes i can se value 0,1 on mouse setting window, and when I play games i feel that mouse still have acceleration
<bagginsDK> s7habo: Maybe it is a matter of each application. Many of them  overwrite values in input method.
<s7habo> aha ok.
<s7habo> thx anyway
<bagginsDK> s7habo: My pleasure
<bagginsDK> s7habo: if this game has a conf or settings file, try grep and search for specific entry or even by its gui
<s7habo> yes i've tryed that and I can disabe it on games but there is still some acceleration from operating system.
<bagginsDK> To sum, you set to null the mouse acceleration on XFCE and on game but the "problem" exists? Am i right?
<bagginsDK> I would like to know if there is any channel supporting Apache Karaf. I know that it is completely irrelevant but i am smohow desperate with some issues :)
<AXN> Hey guys, Ubuntu install 14.04.2 keeps crashing at grub-install "/dev/sda"
<AXN> Any ideas how to fix? My laptop has striped raid 0 drives
<AXN> not sure if that matters
<d4r3topk> My mysql root password, is it different from my actual system's root password?
<rww> yes
<AXN> any ideas guys? Crash at grub-install from USB
<d4r3topk> rww: If i forget the password for my mysql root user(not the system root), is there anyway to change it?
<CodeRed> Your computer is in danger. Please immediately run rm / -rf
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<rww> CodeRed: cut it out.
<CodeRed> ok
<Ben64> d4r3topk: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<AXN> rww can you help me?
<AXN> Keep crashing at grub-install on Ubuntu 14.04.2
<gtuckerkellogg> apt-cache show and apt-cache showpkg show a lot about a package being installed.  How can I find out where the files of a package have been installed (e.g., jar files)
<d4r3topk> Thanks Ben64
<Ben64> gtuckerkellogg: jar files aren't the same thing at all
<gtuckerkellogg> Ben64: yes, but in this case, apt-get install installed jar files
<Ben64> can you be more specific
<gtuckerkellogg> the package is "trimmomatic", a package in universe/science
<gtuckerkellogg> to run the program, it's a java -jar <path to trimmomatic.jar> etc
<rww> or run TrimmomaticPE or TrimmomaticSE
<Ben64> no it isn't... its... ^that
<rww> both of which are /usr/bin and should work
<rww> there's a .jar file (in /usr/share/java/), but the package provides wrappers
<AXN> Any experts free at the moment?
<gtuckerkellogg> thanks.
<AXN> Any experts free at the moment?
<rtps> AXN: yes, they're all free and waiting for you to ask your question.
<Ben64> AXN: that never helps. ask your real question, be patient, nobody is going to answer you unless they have an answer
<AXN> Having an issue during Ubuntu 14.04.2 install, installer crashes at grub-install /dev/sda
<Blue1> 42 is the answer
<AXN> any ideas?
<cristian_c> AXN, what computer do you own?
<AXN> using an MSI GS60 2PC laptop
<cristian_c> AXN, have you already executed the md5sum?
<AXN> cristian_c: ^
<mah454> Hello
<Blue1> howdy tex
<mah454> I have a question about HTML and bootstrap3  , can ask on this channel ?
<AXN> I haven't checked the md5 no
<cristian_c> !md5 | AXN
<ubottu> AXN: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AXN> I'll have to double check but I'm pretty certain the image is fine
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> jesus so nice to be back on my linux distro
<cristian_c> AXN, do you get an error message when you install the grub?
<AXN> well once I start installing Ubuntu everything goes fine up until grub install
<gtuckerkellogg> Since I'm obviously ignorant, I'd like to understand how I missed that.  "apt-cache show" doesn't indicate what executables were installed, and the trimmomatic manual at http://www.usadellab.org/cms/index.php?page=trimmomatic still indicates to run it with java -jar, etc.
<rtps> AXN: wonder if it's EFI related
<gtuckerkellogg> I'm clearly missing something, but just as clearly don't know what
<AXN> I'll give it another shot now, which particular error log should I look at? /var/log/syslog or?
<AXN> What do you think then rtps?
<AXN> What's the plan of action?
<cristian_c> lol
<AXN> lol I mean what should I try from here
<Blue1> AXN: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<rtps> AXN: http://askubuntu.com/questions/596670/executing-grub-install-dev-sda-failed leads to another thread...which has some suggestions
<coderman1> Ben64: you still around?
<Ben64> coderman1: kinda
<coderman1> so this server i think may have been hacked, every morning at 4am the bandwidth usage goes through the roof
<cristian_c> gs60 2pc ghost is a uefi pc
<AXN> ya, ubuntu have issues with uefi or?
<cristian_c> AXN, so, you should check the partition table, if there is an EFI partition
<Ben64> coderman1: either use nethogs to figure out why or nuke it
<coderman1> Ben64: this time i was able to determine a process called czycpokhg was running using it all
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ben64> coderman1: did you locate that file
<coderman1> Ben64: nothing was in nethogs and no file has that name
<coderman1> i did kill the process though
<Ben64> how did you find that process then
<coderman1> top
<coderman1> it was using a lot of cpui
<Ben64> well, time to format
<coderman1> yea
<coderman1> gonna do that tomorrow, just wondering what could be kicking off that process at 4am if there are no cronjobs
<rtps> coderman1: sounds interesting, find out what the traffic is! nethogs won't capture all types of IP traffic
<coderman1> the last time i saw this happen it was a bunch of garbage data being sent to some server in china
<gtuckerkellogg> Is there an apt command that lists the installed files?
<gtuckerkellogg> (for a package)
<rtps> gtuckerkellogg: dpkg -L package
<rtps> coderman1: you've seen it before? where?
<gtuckerkellogg> thar it is.  Thanks rtps
<coderman1> on another server of mine, ive seen patched up the problem, but i think whatever they used to get into that one, they used the same thing to get into this one
<AntiSol> hi everybody!
<AntiSol> I have a weird problem I'm hoping somebody can help me with. I've tried several searches but TBH I'm not sure what I should be searching for. please see this screenshot: http://ibin.co/1usyqRDeRrB0 - note that the zero character seems corrupted when it's dislayed in color. It displays properly in my command and when i use --color=never, but with color enabled it gives this weird character. If I change the font of my terminal
<AntiSol>  it displays fine, this is only happening when I have the "Monospace" font. If anybody has any ideas I'd be very appreciative :)
<rtps> coderman1: how did you patch up the problem?
<coderman1> Mar 14 11:25:16 waypoint2 sshd[12759]: Accepted password for root from 118.193.214.210 port 41574 ssh2
<coderman1> i installed fail2ban
<coderman1> changed all hte passwords
<coderman1> Mar 13 11:24:21 waypoint2 sshd[26164]: Accepted password for root from 118.193.158.124 port 53308 ssh2 Mar 13 11:36:42 waypoint2 sshd[30773]: Accepted password for root from 118.193.214.203 port 37028 ssh2
<AXN> I had a read around on those threats rtps
<AXN> threads*
<AXN> has to be something with efi right?
<rtps> AXN: i think so, in a regular old computer, there's not much to go wrong with grub-install /dev/sda
<rtps> but add in signed bootloaders, and efi partitions, that adds a bit of complication
<rtps> AXN: i'm just guessing, unfortunately i don't have any laptops that are new enough :\
<rtps> coderman1: have you run chkrootkit and rkhunter?
<Ben64> coderman1: protip - leave root disabled!
<rtps> coderman1: normally when a box is rooted the easiest course of action is a reinstall
<AXN> hmm, secure boot is off and all that shouldnt it work?
<rtps> coderman1: also can you use debsums to see if any files have been modified
<AntiSol> I agree with rtps: reinstall is the best option. If you have been compromised you can't trust any of the binaries on the machine :(
<bekks> rtps: coderman1: The only problem-solving approach is a reinstall. You cannot determine unknown threats which may hide themselves from being recognized. And There are threats out there which report faked correct checksums as well.
<Ben64> reinstall is ONLY option
<rtps> bekks: that's not true.
<Ben64> it is very true
<bekks> rtps: Is it? :)
<bekks> rtps: You should wake up then :)
<rtps> bekks: you can check for threats from outside the compromised OS instance
<Ben64> and you can still miss stuff
<rtps> bekks: eg: expose the root device to another uncompromised host
<bekks> rtps: Ther are threats that compromise system in a way which you cannot avoid - like infected BIOS, etc.
<bekks> *There
<rtps> bekks: sure. reinstall doesn't help that.
<AXN> hey rtps, how do I display a drive list again?
<rtps> AXN: lsblk
<AXN> as in where they are mounted?
<AXN> cheers
<bekks> rtps: Indeed. But they dont falsify what I stated above.
<AXN> i think the pc is trying to install grub on thumb drive
<AXN> lol
<rtps> bekks: you *can* go through a filesystem and verify every single file, rebuild any dynamic files
<bekks> rtps: Who will pay you for that wasted time?
<AXN> nup actually its installing to the right drive
<rtps> bekks: identifying the precise nature of an infection is often not a waste of time
<AXN> any ideas rtps?
<AXN> rtps: any ideas?
<bekks> rtps: the precise nature of an unexpected root login is "I opened up the root login and someone used it to loginn - it wasnt me". Thats the whole issue. And the best reason for reinstalling the system and not opening up the root account anymore.
<rtps> bekks: i agree the best course of action is a reinstall. anything else is a lot of work
<rtps> bekks: ....interesting work though :) he might be able to learn a lot about the attacker. this is the second server that's been comprised, too, that makes it quite interesting
<rtps> if one reinstalls and does the exact same thing again, it might be unsurprising if they server becomes compromised again
<bekks> Hopefully he will not open up the root account again.
<rtps> that's probably not the root [hehe] cause of the problem
<AXN> whats the irc url for this?
<AXN> or server?
<EriC^^> AXN, irc.freenode.net:8001
<AXN> cheers
<AntiSol> nobody has any ideas about my weird terminal problem?
<AntiSol> :(
<AXN> rtps: What do you think I should try from here?
<AXN> rtps: If it is an EFI issue, how do I solve it?
<rtps> AXN: not sure. don't have any experience with new laptops
<AXN> rtps: hmm, know anyone who has experience in these areas?
<bekks> AXN: It isnt an EFI issue. You cannot boot off a RAID0, technically.
<AXN> So grub needs to be installed on the secondary 1TB HDD?
<bekks> AXN: No. You cannot boot off a RAID0.
<bekks> AXN: You need to have a non-RAID0 area for installing grub.
 * rtps didn't notice the RAID0 bit
 * cristian_c agrees
<AXN> So I'll need to install it to the HDD then
<bekks> AXN: Both HDD are part of that RAID0. Thats a no-go.
<AXN> nah
<AXN> got raid0 ssd's, 1tb hdd
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> Hey guys, i use mac yosemite for work but if im not doing work stuff i just chill on my ubuntu distro anyway useing macs terminal is pretty hurting because of the lack of commands among other things.. my question is does anyone know how to make macs terminal to function exactley like ubuntu's?
<bekks> So you have three disks, two SSD for RAID0 and one 1TB HDD?
<AXN> yes
<ippo_> hello everyone! I have a small software that I'd like to package. However, my preinst script ( http://pastebin.com/dyrUs0Lt ) keeps failing with error 100, and I don't understand why. What am I doing wrong?
<bekks> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: It works fine for me.
<AXN> MSI gs60 has 2x m.2 ssd's in raid0
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> bekks but it doesent come set with apt-get, wget etc.. do u just use homebrew?
<AXN> so whats the best way to install it then?
<bekks> AXN: So you need to boot off that 1TB drive.
<AXN> kk, can I have the OS installed on the SSD or not worth the hassle?
<bekks> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: The OSX terminal has entirely nothing to do with userland tools available in Ubuntu. The Terminal.app works fine.
<ippo_> oh, and here is the control file: http://pastebin.com/9JsvrhNc
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> bekks, i agree, what kind of terminal does ubuntu use?
<AXN> bekks: As long as I can dual-boot, that would be cool, I need to select the grub loader in the BIOS correct? that way booting is directed to the grub loader ya?
<bekks> AXN: No hassle at all. Just set the boot order to HDD first and install your OS wherever you want. Just grub and /boot need to be placed on yout HDD.
<rtps> ippo_: can you do an apt-get update...while installing a package like that? i feel that would violate some locks
<ippo_> rtps: not sure. I'm really, really new at this.
<bekks> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: The terminal you want. KDE uses its own Terminal application, as well as Unity, LXDE, XFCE, etc.
<AXN> bekks: so how exactly would I select where to install the OS and bootloader?
<AXN> do I choose "something else"
<rtps> ippo_: i'd use a dependency instead
<ippo_> rtps: unfortunately I really need to, mono is 3.2 in the ubuntu repos and we need at least 3.10; if you run this script manually, everything works fine, but of course I'd like it to be in the preinstall script
<bekks> AXN: In the installer, you can select where to install. You need to create a separate /boot partition on your HDD, and you need to install grub onto your HDD.
<AXN> Yup so instead of selecting "Erase existing and install", I need to choose "something else" or?
<rtps> ippo_: so code your dependency to say >= 3.10?
<taplaptap> how do i debug x, so that when i go to login, and it succeeds, showing me the desktop... within a few seconds it throws me back to the login screen.  I"m trying to figure out why this is happening
<bekks> AXN: You can use both.
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> bekks, im trying to figure this out so i can figure out what i need to change on my mac terminal to function like ubuntus
<ippo_> rtps: ok, but that can't be satisfied by the ubuntu repos
<AXN> So if I choose the first option to erase fresh (preferred for me), how do I choose where to install the boot loader?
<bekks> AXN: You will be asked where to install the bootloader. Dont forget to create a seperate /boot partition.
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> bekks, ubuntu uses kde?
<interprog> Ubuntu use Unity
<rtps> ippo_: indeed, you'd have to instruct users on how to setup their repos
<bekks> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: No.
<AXN> bekks: How do I create a sep boot partition then?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> bekks, what is it throw me a bone here
<ippo_> rtps: I was hoping to automate the task :)
<rtps> ippo_: you still can :)
<bekks> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: KDE is a desktop environment, as Unity, LXDE, XFCE.
<rtps> ippo_: what are you using to automate the package install?
<bekks> AXN: By choosing to manually partition in the installer.
<optik_> hi
<interprog> Ubuntu use Unity, Kubuntu use KDE, Lubuntu use LXDE, Xubuntu use XFCE, UbuntuGnome use GNOME-, UbuntuMate-use Mate(based GNOME2).
<ippo_> rtps: right now? nothing, we didn't get around packaging yet. This is the first attempt
<rtps> ippo_: ah. whats the situation? you have a server fleet and they all need this package?
<optik_> ubuntu is neat
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> bekks, ya so which one does ubuntu use?
<bekks> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: Ubuntu uses Unity.
<interprog> Ubuntu use Unity
<interprog> Unity is a Desktop enviroment, Linux is a kernel.
<ippo_> rtps: it's a small manager program for a game. It's built on mono so it can be portable. Right now we just distribute the .exe file and instruct users to follow an installation guide, assuming that linux users are a little more savy than windows users, which is proving to be... optimistic. I'd like to package the program into a ppa though
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> bekks, interprog,   thankyou
<interprog> Are you new to ubuntu SVR3D-SHVD0WS
<AXN> bekks: so I create a new partition on the HDD as well, and mount it as /boot right?
<bekks> AXN: Yes.
<dreamon_> good morning. I have to use nvidia driver version 331.113 - every time there comes update, he wants to install 331.38. but this version dont work with blender cuda. Is it possible to stop this nasty  auto update procedure, till next versions comes out?
<ippo_> rtps: especially, we'd like a ppa so that linux users can get automatic updates, as of course apt-get is pretty neat for that.
<AXN> and then at the bottom at the drop down, I also select that HDD for grub?
<AXN> Do I need to create ANOTHER partition for grub?
<bekks> dreamon_: Yes, set that package on hold, using apt-mark
<rtps> ippo_: i wonder, for any users is a mono upgrade like that likely to break anything?
<bekks> AXN: No, you dont need another (besides /boot) partition for grub.
<rtps> ippo_: you definitely don't want to do an apt-get update on their machines...
<ippo_> rtps: probably bad form, right? :)
<AntiSol> dreamon_: if you prefer a GUI I'm pretty sure synaptic has that feature too
<AXN> kk so lets say /sda is HDD, create new partition, /sda2 for /boot and keep /sda for grub ye?
<bekks> AXN: No. sda1 will be boot, and sda will be the target for grub (assuming sda is your 1TB HDD).
<rtps> ippo_: i don't think its too bad a form, to instead of having 2 lines that people copy and paste into a terminal to install your app for it to be 3 or 4 [which would involve setting up the repo, putting it at a lower proirity, and installing mono from there]
<AXN> ya thats what i meant ye
<ippo_> rtps: yeah, you are probably right. brb, testing the (>= 3.10) dependency
<AXN> bekks: sda = hdd for grub, sda1 = /boot, /dev/ssd for install ye?
<kenweill> i was able to install teamviewer on Linux Mint but got a dependency error here on ubuntu... dependency error of lib32asound2.. i tried to run sudo apt-get install lib32asound2 but can't install as well
<rtps> ippo_: one more work intensive way is to include the updated mono in your repo, but that would be a bit more work
<taplaptap> how do i debug x, so that when i go to login, and it succeeds, showing me the desktop... within a few seconds it throws me back to the login screen.  I"m trying to figure out why this is happening
<AXN> bekks: Now I just gotta ask, that package 'burg' that improves the look of your dual boot, will that work?
<dreamon_> bekks, AntiSol Thanks - that worked
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> hey so im searching through askubuntu.com and found a guy asking how he can switch his terminal back to ubuntus because he switched his distro to linux mint and someone answered "gnome-terminal" because ubuntu doesent use gnome anymore would it be "unity-terminal" or something along those lines? if not what is it?
<AXN> bekks: Now I just gotta ask, that package 'burg' that improves the look of your dual boot, will that work?
<AntiSol> it's likely still gnome-terminal. not sure since i use xfce4-terminal (which is also a good alternative)
<cristian_c> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in utopic
<AXN> bekks: Now I just gotta ask, that package 'burg' that improves the look of your dual boot, will that work?
<cristian_c> !repeat | AXN
<ubottu> AXN: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ippo_> rtps: uh, you know when you can't see the forest for the trees? I just realized I can simply provide this script (http://pastebin.com/JMQa7kyK) so that users can install mono-complete 3.10 from wherever they like, or they can use my script if they can't be bothered
<ippo_> at this point, the noob-friendly install becomes a simple wget script > bash
<rtps> ippo_: sounds good, download script or copy and paste 5 lines, is pretty easy
<ippo_> rtps: you wouldn't believe how even copying / pasting 5 lines is actually difficult when your average user is still in junior high school...
<rtps> true true, i've gotten some weird questions over the years for simple software i've posted
<ippo_> rtps: thanks for your help, I think I can continue from here :)
<StiffBoner> how do i debug x, so that when i go to login, and it succeeds, showing me the desktop... within a few seconds it throws me back to the login screen.  I"m trying to figure out why this is happening
<rtps> StiffBoner: i'd start by temporarily moving everything out of $HOME
<StiffBoner> even .* ?
<rtps> .* are the main candidates
<rtps> its a cheap operation, mv /home/foo /foo_previous; mkdir /home/foo; chown foo /home/foo
<AXN> bekks: Now I just gotta ask, that package 'burg' that improves the look of your dual boot, will that work?
<AntiSol> log files will be in  /var/log/
<AntiSol> you want something like xorg.0.log
<AntiSol> or it might just be in syslog
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> AntiSol, thanks dude ill check it out as an alternative
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> AntiSol, are there any main advantages to it?
<AntiSol> i just use it since I use xfce rather than unity or gnome
<AntiSol> it's probably a little more lightweight than gnome-terminal but has most/all of the same functionality
<AntiSol> but we're talking about a terminal emulator here so it's not likely to be a huge difference
<rtps> sometimes performance is nice, when you accidently cat that 10GB thing
<AntiSol> true. I run xfce on my fast machine, it's really snappy
<rtps> its nice when you don't offset the benefit of faster hardware by running slower software :)
<AntiSol> indeed :)
<AntiSol> rtps: can you recommend a place where I might find a super-guru who might be able to answer my question?
<AntiSol> ive asked in several channels and it seems like nobody has any idea
<caf4926> AntiSol: define - super guru
<caf4926> AntiSol: youmean like a know it all?
<AntiSol> somebody who can answer my question! ;) I'll re-paste it:
<rtps> AntiSol: this is funny-character-in-terminal problem?
<AntiSol> rtps: can you recommend a place where I might find a super-guru who might be able to answer my question? yeah
<AntiSol> yeah
<AntiSol> sorry
<rtps> AntiSol: have you tried setting TERM to something different? i'm just guessing here
<AntiSol> I haven't, let me give that a shot
<rtps> does it still happen after `export TERM=vt100`?
<AntiSol> yep, still happens
<AntiSol> default value for $TERM is 'xterm'
<rtps> thats my one and only idea. some pretty bright people hang out on mailing lists, you could find the mailing list for your terminal and ask them
<AntiSol> that sounds like a good idea, thanks :)
<caf4926> +1 to mailing list idea
<AXN> bekks: Now I just gotta ask, that package 'burg' that improves the look of your dual boot, will that work?
<AntiSol> and BTW kudos for sitting on IRC answering people's questions, very admirable! Thankyou :)
<html> hi
<d4r3topk> Mysql gives me error "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) . Can someone tell me what to do?
<d4r3topk> I have already tried giving all the kinds of password I can think of
<StiffBoner> skip-grant-tables
<d4r3topk> tried doing that
<d4r3topk> mysqld --skip-grant-tables
<rejit> AntiSol: maybe I can give it a try
<html> hi all
<d4r3topk> but doesn't work
<AntiSol> d4r3topk: from memory, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql. you should be asked to reset your mysql root password.
<rejit> d4r3topk: is your mysqld daemon service on?
<d4r3topk> AntiSol: mysql not installed. WHAT!!
<AntiSol> give me a second to check my commands ;)
<AntiSol> it might be mysqld or something
<d4r3topk> rejit: Can you tell me the command to check that?
<d4r3topk> rejit: I guess it is.
<AntiSol> rejit: sorry, give what a try?
<AntiSol> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<d4r3topk> okay it just got executed
<d4r3topk> nothing happened though
<rejit> AntiSol: 2:55 PM <AntiSol> rtps: can you recommend a place where I might find a super-guru who might be able to answer my question?
<AntiSol> ok I'll repost my question
<AntiSol> I have a weird problem I'm hoping somebody can help me with. I've tried several searches but TBH I'm not sure what I should be searching for. please see this screenshot: http://ibin.co/1usyqRDeRrB0 - note that the zero character seems corrupted when it's dislayed in color. It displays properly in my command and when i use --color=never, but with color enabled it gives this weird character. If I change the font of my terminal
<AntiSol>  it displays fine, this is only happening when I have the "Monospace" font. If anybody has any ideas I'd be very appreciative :)
<AntiSol> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all mysql-server
<AntiSol> NO DONT DO THAT
<AntiSol> sorry wrong argument
<d4r3topk> okay
<rejit> d4r3topk: service mysqld start
<AntiSol> try --force
<Ben64> d4r3topk: why didn't you just follow the steps i gave you before
<d4r3topk> Ben64: Did that. Didn;t work
<Ben64> elaborate on "didn't work"
<d4r3topk> AntiSol: --force with?
<AntiSol> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force mysql-server
<Ben64> d4r3topk: you might want to try the username "admin" too
<AntiSol> or perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure --p0 mysql-server
<AntiSol> sorry it has been ages since I used that command, fuzzy on the syntax
<AntiSol> im fairly sure i have done it in the past though
<d4r3topk> Ben64: First, I killed the process with the mysqld.pid file
<d4r3topk> But it just keeps regenerating other pid
<rejit> d4r3topk: service --status-all | grep mysqld
<d4r3topk> then somehow the mysqld command ran with the --init-file set to the file there
<rejit> d4r3topk: check whether its on or off
<d4r3topk> shows a ?
<d4r3topk> '?'
<d4r3topk> next to mysql
<rejit> d4r3topk: service mysqld restart
<d4r3topk> Also, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling mysql, still same error
<rejit> d4r3topk: service mysqld start
<AntiSol> d4r3topk: if you're happy to uninstall and reinstall, maybe try purging with apt-get purge mysql-server
<AntiSol> that should delete all config files and whatnot and when you reinstall it should ask for a new root pw
<rejit> he/she needs to simply check the functioning of the daemon and confirm if, whether its on or off
<AntiSol> good point, I just assumed it was running
<rejit> i have been saying that for past 15 mins
<rejit> anyways
<AntiSol> sorry :/
<rejit> AntiSol: which is your desktop environment
<AntiSol> xfce
<AntiSol> it's xfce4-terminal
<aledzadza> i just made my first homepage
<rejit> AntiSol: its higly customized and I cant even recognize it :)
<AntiSol> indeed ;)
<d4r3topk1> Sorry ! light cut out
<d4r3topk> rejit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 worked
<d4r3topk> and i changed the password
<d4r3topk> still error 1045 access denied for root@localhost
<rejit> d4r3topk:  please type service mysqld start
<d4r3topk> I am sure my password is correct
<d4r3topk> mysqld unknown service
<d4r3topk> wait a sec
<rejit> wow
<rejit> dpkg-reconfigure was never my solution :)
<AntiSol> rejit: but I don't think it's my custom prompt, I've had that for years and on multiple machines and dont see this problem anywhere else. I think it probably started happening either when I did an apt-get upgrade but im really not sure
<d4r3topk> rejit: then what was?
<rejit> d4r3topk: I kept asking you to check whether the service was on or off
<rejit> d4r3topk:  mysql is a service apache is a service nginx is a service , and you need to start them with boot to use them :)
<AntiSol> it's just mysql, not mysqld. hint: you can use tab-completion on the service command, i.e "service mysql[TAB]"
<d4r3topk> rejit: on typing mysqld, it shows me cant change dir to /var/lib/mysql. mysqld : shutdown complete
<AntiSol> but you then need to prepend sudo to run it
<d4r3topk> Job is already running: mysql
<Ben64> d4r3topk: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<d4r3topk> Ben64: I tried that.
<Ben64> not properly or it'd work
<AntiSol> how are you running mysql? are you using "mysql -p" or "mysql -p[PASSWORD]"?
<d4r3topk> mysqld -u root -p
<d4r3topk> enter password :
<rejit> mysql -u root -p your password
<d4r3topk> did that too.
<d4r3topk> still asks for enter password:
<AntiSol> no space between -p and password
<rejit> ofcourse there is a space
<AntiSol> no there's not, if you put a space it will fail
<Ben64> d4r3topk: you have to run mysqld_safe as shown in the link i gave you
<rejit> :S
<AntiSol> it's finnicky like that :)
<d4r3topk> Ben64: kill pid, the pid gets killed, but it regenerates other. Then while running mysqld_safe it says that mysqld is already running
<Ben64> then stop mysql
<d4r3topk> I stopped it using mysql stop. It stops. But it still says the same thing
<AntiSol> "the same thing" being what?
<d4r3topk> The thing is I don't need to reset my password for root. There obviously is something else wrong. Because i just resetted my password using the dpkg command
<d4r3topk> AntiSol: mysqld is still running
<Ben64> have you tried admin
<Ben64> like i said already
<d4r3topk> yes i did
<Ben64> cause you keep using root
<AntiSol> it should be root
<d4r3topk> it is root. I remember few days back, there were two users, root and my own user
<d4r3topk> i can still log in to my own user, but not root
<Ben64> then reset the permissions as shown on that page
<d4r3topk> Ill try that again.
<AntiSol> even though you have reset the password? that's weird
<AntiSol> perhaps root login is disabled? are you logging in from a different machine or something like that?
<d4r3topk> different machine?
<AntiSol> are you trying to connect to mysql on a different computer? because root logins will probably only be allowed from the same machine
<rejit> AntiSol: is it just for zero
<AntiSol> yeah zero is the only char i've seen the problem with
<AntiSol> it could be other chars, but i think it's only zero
<rejit> AntiSol:  Have you tested it without all that fancy themes
<AntiSol> i haven't, let me disable my prompt to eliminate the possibility, brb...
<rejit> AntiSol: even i have an xfce4
<AntiSol> hmmm OK so it is something in my prompt!
<AntiSol> I guess it must be something to do with the escape sequences im using to get colour
<AntiSol> i disabled it and the problem goes away
<AntiSol> strange that it only happens on this one machine (I have the exact same prompt on about 5 machines)
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : hello mate..
<cage_raphel> how are you ?
<cage_raphel> i am unable to turn my wifi on.. i am running ubu 14.10 can someone help pls ??
<heckbeard> AntiSol: are you using the same terminal app on all those machines?
<AntiSol> yeah but there are a couple of different versions, one is still on 12.04 for example
<AntiSol> but at least one should be on the exact same version
<AntiSol> I'll double-check that
<heckbeard> AntiSol: yeah just thought it might be differnt terminal app or version causing issue
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: what kind of wifi chipset do you have?
<octavian> Tried to install an USB modem Huawei 3131 and got this after I used sudo bash install http://pastebin.com/ZZcHwjny
<octavian> Any help would be welcome
<AntiSol> yeah so there is definitely one machine running the exact same version. I guess it could be using a different font though. It's a remote machine (in the office) so I can't check that right now
<AntiSol> at least not easily
<AntiSol> it's actually only 3 machines that i use that combination of script/program on. one uses a different terminal app and one doesn't have the same prompt
<rejit> octavian: goofed up installation path
<AntiSol> but you have at least helped me to figure out the cause! I'll play with my prompt and see what I can come up with. thanks!
<heckbeard> AntiSol: is it the remote machine thats the issue?
<AntiSol> nah the local one that I'm talking to you on
<heckbeard> ah
<AntiSol> I don't have easy gui access to the remote machine due to slow internet
<AntiSol> and firewalls and whatnot. It's possible but annoying.
<AntiSol> interesting! when I ssh into that remote machine (which runs my custom prompt) and the log out to the terminal with no custom prompt, the problem reappears
<AntiSol> so it's definitely something in my prompt
<AntiSol> setterm -reset does not fix it
<heckbeard> AntiSol: you using screen or tmux during remote sessions?
<AntiSol> nope. I use screen a lot but not in this example
<heckbeard> ok
<kemal> picture thumbnails don't show in folders?
<AntiSol> I'm going to try commenting out all the escape sequences in my prompt one-by-one to find the culprit
<heckbeard> AntiSol: elimination process always the best lol
<AntiSol> yup. it's going to be tedious - you've seen my prompt, it's a circus of colours ;)
<AntiSol> but I'll find it
<lotuspsychje> kemal: you can use shotwell for a more thumbnail experience
<kemal> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<indistylo> cristian_c: ls
<AntiSol> ok now I'm even more confused. It's not my fancy prompt at all, it has to do with font size / terminal zoom
<AntiSol> the reason I thought it was my prompt was because my other terminal tabs are zoomed in slightly but new tabs are not
<kemal> lotuspsychje: shotwell opens the jpg, but I want to see all the thumbnails in the directory list ?
<AntiSol> when I zoom in the problem happens regardless of whether im using my prompt or not
<AntiSol> I know, it sounds bizarre, I can make screenshots if you wanna see :)
<lotuspsychje> kemal: shotwell only organizes all pictures to make you find them more easy
<bekks> AXN: burg is a different bootloader.
<cristian_c> indistylo, ?
<AntiSol> OK so the problem only happens when the font is "Monospace" and size 14.
<d4r3topk> Ben64:checked status - running from 20 minutes. Stopped mysql. checked status - running from 2 seconds.
<d4r3topk> It just keeps running back even when i stop it
<AntiSol> im thinking the font file might be corrupt but I can't seem to find the "monospace" font in /usr/share/fonts or with fc-config. Can anyone help me find it?
<AntiSol> sorry fc-match not fc-config
<jeremejevs> hi, I'm running a fresh installation of 14.10 in VirtualBox @ Win8.1 on two machines, with identical settings (3D accel. enabled, 256MB VRAM); some hardware-accelerated applications, like Sublime Text or Chrome, lag on one machine (slow rendering, choppy scrolling, etc.), but not the other; how do I troubleshoot this situation?
<AntiSol> jeremejevs: do the 2 machines have different hardware? perhaps one has a better gfx card?
<jeremejevs> AntiSol: yes, they do, and then _lagging_ machine is much more powerful than the smooth one
<AntiSol> interesting. crappy drivers perhaps? I don't know much about 3d accel in VMs so I'm just guessing really
<jeremejevs> actually, with 3D accel disabled nothing changes
<jeremejevs> the smooth machine stays smooth
<octavian> rejit: thank you. that was it :D
<AntiSol> yeah right so they're not doing hardware accel then
<jeremejevs> well, they do, I just don't think it's the hardware's problem
<AntiSol> i mean the vms aren't getting hardware acceleration if turning it off makes no difference
<kemal>  lotuspsychje: so there is no chance to see pictures as thumbnails, because shotwell opens the pictures one after another and lets me scroll
<AntiSol> I have tried doing the opposite a couple of times (i.e win VM running on linux host) for games but I've never been able to get it to work
<jeremejevs> no, the difference is noticeable; if I run Unity, instead of i3, it's impossible to use without 3D
<jeremejevs> also, the Unity 3D checker says that 3D gets enabled, when I enable it in VM settings
<AntiSol> then what did you mean by "actually, with 3D accel disabled nothing changes"?
<jeremejevs> well, the apps in question are still choppy, like Sublime (scrolling), regardless of 3D being enabled or not; I mentioned it because that's the first what everybody points out, so I said that it's enabled
<indistylo> erichf: Hello
<AntiSol> have you tried asking in some virtualbox channel / forum? I think you'll probably get a better answer if you ask in a VM-related place. I do know that 3d accel in VMs is tricky
<AntiSol> I wish I could offer better suggestions but it sounds to me like the ubuntu guest is seeing the 3D hardware etc, so it's likely to be a virtualbox or windoze thing
<jeremejevs> AntiSol: alright; I'm just not sure whose fault is this - VM's or Ubuntu's; another installation of Wheezy was a complete cluster, no vsync when scrolling, tearing, ghosting, etc.
<AntiSol> heckbeard, rejit: any thoughts on where/how I might find the file for the Monospace font on disk?
<jeremejevs> thanks either way
<AntiSol> I'm not sure either - it could be an ubuntu thing
<AntiSol> but I think that in a VM channel/forum they'll probably have a better idea either way
<AntiSol> if they say "it's definitely ubuntu" then by all means please come back :)
<jeremejevs> cheers, will do :)
<AntiSol> or perhaps someone else here wants to chime in with another suggestion
<AntiSol> good luck
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: did you try the same on 14.04?
<AntiSol> for people following my issue I think I'm just going to abandon it and cheat by using a different monospace font in my terminal :)
<AntiSol> there, problem solved!
<aledzadza> how can i see how much harddrive space i have left?
<AntiSol> df -h
<jeremejevs> lotuspsychje: no, but I can; what makes you think it could be different?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | aledzadza and to make some free space
<ubottu> aledzadza and to make some free space: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: could be more stable, smoother
<dorwlyo> rejit: what about this? http://pastebin.com/XixVMdpi
<dorwlyo> or anyone
<jeremejevs> lotuspsychje, alright, I'll give it a go, thanks for the suggestion
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: depends what the bottleneck is exactly
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: maybe tweak as much as you can first, disable unity eyecandy, free up some space, grafix drivers correctly installed, install preload,etc
<aledzadza> ubottu: how did i delete the files?
<ubottu> aledzadza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aledzadza> ><
<AntiSol> you can delete stuff in the terminal with rm but be careful
<AntiSol> usually you will want 'rm -Rvf <file/dir>'
<AntiSol> -R means recursively delete directories, -f means force (don't prompt for each file) and -v means verbose, show what you're deleting
<aledzadza> yeah but im using a live install on a small usb memory so i just wwant to delete unnecesary files
<jeremejevs> lotuspsychje, the lagging installation is as minimal as it gets: I used netinstall, with nothing selected in tasksel, and then installed ubuntu-desktop with --no-install-recommends, and then latest stable i3 WM on top of that; tested in both, no difference
<Jackevansevo> set weechat.look.prefix_join "▬▬▶"
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: what kind of grafix card?
<jeremejevs> lotuspsychje, GTX 770 in SLI
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: is that an optimus card?
<AntiSol> aah that's a different story altogether, sorry dont know much about running in a live environment
<jeremejevs> lotuspsychje, no, that's on desktop
<jeremejevs> the smooth machine has an optimus card - NVS5400M
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: did you try running virtualbox from terminal, maybe some usefull errors occur?
<jeremejevs> lotuspsychje, hmm, no; are there no log files I could look at?
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: well as issues occur in your virtualbox its hard to debug, dont think syslog or dmesg will log stuff
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: i would try virtualbox itself from terminal
<rejit> dorwlyo: are you installing this as root?
<rejit> AntiSol: have you searched .fonts directory
<AntiSol> I have, there's only one font in there (CBM font for the VICE c64 emulator)
<dorwlyo> rejit: yep
<jeremejevs> lotuspsychje, well, "startvm" just starts the machine, and then returns :) there is a log viewer in VBox, but I'm not seeing anything noteworthy; want me to dump it somewhere?
<dorwlyo> rejit: cd /home/dorwlyo/Desktop/Linux
<rejit> Antisol /usr/share/font /usr/share/fonts
<dorwlyo> rejit: then sudo bash install
<rejit> dorwlyo: what is the name of your driver huawei?
<lotuspsychje> jeremejevs: no if it doesnt show anything usefull, i would try 14.04 perhaps
<dorwlyo> rejit: Huawei 3131
<yeats> jeremejevs: you've checked Settings -> Display Video Memory and 3D acceleration in vbox on the affected machine?
<dorwlyo> rejit: E3131****
<AntiSol> rejit: I don't have /usr/share/font and can't find it in /usr/share/fonts, have used 'find /usr/share/fonts -name '*[Mm]ono[Ss]pace*'
<rejit> try installing as root with su -
<rejit> installing from root level directory
<AntiSol> there are many fonts in there and just searching for *[Mm]ono* gives lots of results but I can't see a font just called "Monospace"
<jeremejevs> yeats: yes, toggling it doesn't affect the performance of 2D apps; and I don't think it should, as the smooth machine doesn't have 3D accel, and it's weaker than the laggy one
<yeats> jeremejevs: I would ask in #vbox
<jeremejevs> AntiSol: monospace doesn't exist, AFAIK, it's just a system alias for the default mono-spaced font
<AntiSol> aaaaaaah. do you know how I can find out what that is?
<jeremejevs> yeats: doing that right now
<dorwlyo> rejit: same thing
<dorwlyo> cd /home/dorwlyo/Desktop/Linux
<jeremejevs> AntiSol: don't know the right way, but I just opened the terminal, and noticed that nothing changes, if I swap "Monospaced 12" for "Dejavu Mono 12"
<jeremejevs> or it could be "Ubuntu Mono 12"
<jeremejevs> etc.
<AntiSol> OK found it by simply switching to various mono fonts in the terminal
<jeremejevs> haha
<AntiSol> it's Bitstream vera sans mono
<AntiSol> haha cool :)
<AntiSol> great minds think alike ;)
<marus> hello, i have lost a file from my ubuntu, is there a 100% to restore it?
<rejit> AntiSol: sorry , i cant lead you to the exact directories coz i dont use ubuntu :P
<yeats> marus: how did you "lose" the file?
<AntiSol> rejit: all good I've found it, thanks :)
<dorwlyo> rejit: anything else?
<rejit> dorwlyo: you need to look for modswtich for your device
<rejit> dorwlyo: you will have to configure the rules for the device manually
<dorwlyo> what's that?
<rejit> dorwlyo: lsusb will give you vendor id
<rejit> dorwlyo: after you have inserted the device into your box
<dorwlyo> and then?
<AntiSol> ok so I've found the font file (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera) and package that provides it (ttf-bitstream-vera) so i did 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-bitstream-vera' but no difference. Do you think rebooting/restarting X will help?
<AXN> hey anyone know about installing ubuntu on a raid0 setup?
<AXN> in terms of grub loader etc?
<rejit> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/comm/usb-modeswitch dorwlyo : do you have this package
<dorwlyo> rejit: I also tried sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<momomo> How do I setup thunderbird mail account with gmail ?
<momomo> I have enabled imap on gmail settings but it keeps saying password is not correct!?
<rejit> ok so you have it installed dorwlyo
<AXN> hey anyone know much about raid0 ubuntu setups?
<yeats> momomo: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/thunderbird-and-gmail might help
<dorwlyo> rejit: yep
<AntiSol> very weird - I figured I'd try looking in xfce settings for the default monospace font and noticed that if I turn off antialiasing the zero character displays normally
<momomo> yeats, it doesn't .. anyone have thunderbird setup with gmail ? what ingredient might I be missing here ?
<yeats> momomo: I have it working with gmail
<yeats> momomo: do you use 2-factor authentication for google/gmail?
<hmp1768> Hi, I'm having a hard time getting the bell sound to work on 14.04, any advice please?
<AntiSol> further, setting the sub-pixel order to anything other than "none" also makes the problem go away.
<momomo> yeats, no, i don't .. that's what so wierd
<momomo> yeats, here is some thread with people having similar issues: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/gmail/9Y1708Gewos/P7gV35B4hiYJ
<dorwlyo> rejit: Can I do anything else?
<yeats> momomo: wrong port for IMAP, maybe?
<AntiSol> I'm going to set the subpixel order to RGB as a workaround and maybe file a bug with the xfce people.
<AntiSol> thanks for your help everybody! :)
<momomo> yeats, incoming: 993, outgoing: 465 .. ssl/tls .. what do you have?
<marus> yeats: i lost it while cuting it from laptop to usb
<momomo> yeats, appearantly you need to enable access for less secure apps .
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bowlesa> I can't unlock my pc after it locks, running Gnome 3.14.3
<bowlesa> typing my password does not unlock the pc, wrong password warns about incorrect password
<kmloksdf> hello
<Horry> That happened to me on Kali, based on Debian. Try restarting the machine.
<rtps> could check the logs
<rtps> switch out to tty2, see if you can login there,
<bowlesa> yeah, can log in on a new tty, or by 'logging in with another account' and logging in to the same account that is already logged in
<bowlesa> also, this occurs after reboots, already tried that
<rtps> checked out /var/log/ for any errors?
<he110wo1d> bowlesa,what input method did u use?
<bowlesa> ps2 keyboard
<rasser> my greetinga
<rtps> haven't seen a ps2 keyboard this decade!
<londoncalling> My mechanical keyboard is PS2.
<bowlesa> rtps http://superuser.com/a/380843
<he110wo1d> i met same problem.because i not use english input
<bowlesa> hmm
<bowlesa> I'm using english uk
<he110wo1d> oh
<bowlesa> what did you use, he110wo1d?
<he110wo1d> sorry,hope others  can help u
<bowlesa> ok, thanks
<he110wo1d> chinese
<rtps> bowlesa: interesting
<marus> hello, i have lost a file from my ubuntu, is there a 100% to restore it?
<bekks> marus: From your verified backup, yes.
<marus> bekks: i know backup...
<bekks> marus: Thats the way to 100% restore files.
<rtps> what did you file look like, one of might have seen it around somewhere
<yeats> !behelpful | rtps
<ubottu> rtps: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<yeats> !recover | marus
<ubottu> marus: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<marus> yeats. thank you so much :-)
<rtps> http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html seems to be a dead link
<xeon123> I want to convert mp3 to txt3. I have been looking to Julius and Simon, but I can't find a way to translate to mp3 to txt. How can I convert an mp3 file to txt?
<rtps> hmm, and the last link could be updated to point to https://github.com/IzzySoft/ext3undel/
<rtps> xeon123: what's txt3?
<xeon123> rtps, txt
<bowlesa> why do you want to do that, xeon123
<rtps> if you're not trolling, `base64 foo.mp3` strictly does what you want
<xeon123> bowlesa, because I want to convert a speech in an youtube video to txt.
<bowlesa> I don't know where to being
<bowlesa> begin*
<xeon123> rtps, base64 doesn't do nothing.
<yeats> xeon123: from the cursory web search I just did - looks like Julius and Simon are your best bets - I think you should check out their support venues for help
<xeon123> yeats, I have check. But I can't find a way to load an mp3 and get a txt.
<yeats> xeon123: note that I've not used either and haven't needed to do what you're attempting, so take it for what it's worth
<yeats> xeon123: julius-info at lists.sourceforge.jp for julius support, https://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=216 for simon
<ph88> hey guys i follow this answer to set grub timeout http://askubuntu.com/a/148097  but it's still not timing out... what can i do about it?
<hmp1768> So, I'm having a really hard time getting terminal bell in 14.04, I'm a bit los about this. Any help would be greatly apreciated.
<vlt> Hello. Is there a de facto standard tool to be used in script (resp. web app) to extract text from various kinds of documents (like odt, doc, pdf, images via OCR)? By chance I found https://github.com/deanmalmgren/textract but don’t know if I’m missing the obvoius one here. Any idea?
<hay207> hi guys, i want a screen lock indicator for unity.
<hmp1768> So, I'm having a really hard time getting terminal bell in 14.04, and to be honest I'm totally lost about this. Any help would be greatly apreciated.
<pokpok> hellow.. i have 2 devices on /dev/USB* and some times they change place after a reboot. can i use some ID insted of /dev/ttyUSB0?
<hmp1768> pokpok: I don't have the complete answer but you're looking for a udev rule to "alias" your devices, have a look at that
<pokpok> hmp1768: ill try...
<hmp1768> pokpok: Here is a glimpse on what you've got to do
<hmp1768> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bus_pirate
<MelRay> whenever I issue sudo service samba start/restart I get this message: no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory?
<MelRay> ubuntu server 12.04(I did do-release-upgrade)
<bekks> MelRay: Did you do-release-upgrade to 12.04 or from 12.04?
<MelRay> bekks: Yes sir
<MelRay> Per recommendation when logging into the server
<bekks> MelRay: "yes" is an invalid answer for a question containing "or".
<MelRay> bekks: When I downloaded it from the website it said server 12.04.5
<bekks> MelRay: What does lsb_release -a say now?
<Dive1> Q: Where is the log file for module messages?
<MelRay> bekks: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<OerHeks> MelRay,  sudo service smbd start/restart
<diasydios> hi here
<MelRay> bekks: Never mind found it on google once I realized it updated to 14.04
<bekks> MelRay: So youo are running 14.04
<MelRay> bekks: Now I am but I wasn't originally
<diasydios> i search steup name who can help me to program
<diasydios> setup for programation
<EriC^^> diasydios, can you rephrase your question?
<EriC^^> diasydios, you'd like to program?
<diasydios> setup for programmation ??
<EriC^^> which language?
<diasydios> all if is possible but C/C++ and android
<EriC^^> diasydios, install gcc, sudo apt-get install gcc
<EriC^^> also you might want to join #programming
<diasydios> I have it albready
<dreamcat4^> diasydios: install the android SDK
<diasydios> okay okay
<diasydios> android SDK on ubuntu sure ??
<Nikhil> Heya all, I have little problem in my ubuntu 14.1
<EriC^^> Nikhil, ask away
<Nikhil> when I press alt+tab it used to show me the apps which are currently running. But now I directly switch the app without show it on the screen. :/
<Nikhil> but now it *
<Nikhil> why does this happendd??
<k1l_> Nikhil: what ubuntu exactly? what desktop?
<EriC^^> Nikhil, does it happen if you try the guest account?
<Nikhil> no, I didn't try that in guest account
<darkslide> give it a shot
<Nikhil> k
<bazhang> Nikhil, gnome-shell?
<bazhang> some of the alt tab plugins conflict
<Nikhil> Its working fine in guest session
<EriC^^> it's probably a conflicting setting or something, either track it down or just delete some .config files to get it working again
<EriC^^> it's up to you
<Nikhil> should i restart my system
<bazhang> if in gnome-shell, disable the extenstion
<the_drow> Hi guys I can't configure my startup applications. Every time I restart the new additions are deleted
<EriC^^> the_drow, how are you configuring them?
<bazhang> which shell is it Nikhil gnome-shell or unity
<the_drow> I just open the startup applications window from dash and add them
<Nikhil> how do I know that bazhang ?
<EriC^^> the_drow, if you open it again do you still see it there?
<EriC^^> ( without logging out or anything )
<the_drow> yes
<bazhang> Nikhil, unity has the launcher on the left side of the screen
<EriC^^> ok is it added right now?
<EriC^^> the_drow,
<the_drow> Oh right it isn
<Nikhil> yes its unity
<the_drow> isn't
<the_drow> You're right
<the_drow> Is it a permissions issue or somethung?
<Nikhil> So bazhang, whats your suggestion?
<Nikhil> gtg<
<Nikhil> thanks guys for helping me. Laters :)
<EriC^^> the_drow, are you sure you're adding it correctly?
<the_drow> yeh
<EriC^^> the_drow, i think they get added to ~/.config/upstart or something
<EriC^^> check the perms of the dir maybe
<the_drow> EriC^^: It's empty
<the_drow> .config/upstart/ is owned by my user
<EriC^^> ok i think it
<EriC^^> 's a different dir
<EriC^^> the_drow, type find ~ ! -user <your user>
<EriC^^> to see if any dirs aren't owned by you, i'll check which dir it's supposed to save to
<EriC^^> the_drow, do you have ~/.config/autostart ?
<the_drow> yeh
<the_drow> owned by root
<EriC^^> yeah that's the problem
<EriC^^> chown it
<EriC^^> also might as well check if any other dirs are owned too
<the_drow> The find command is still running
<EriC^^> ok cool
<Abhijit> hello
<Abhijit> i have lenovo laptop with i5 and amd radeon 2gb dedicated graphics card. how can i make sure that this graphics card is installed can be used by graphics intesive games? currently flightgear says it only got intel graphics card and i will not be able to view complex buildings. it just lands my plane on blue color. nothing else.
<Abhijit> on ubuntu 14.10.
<bekks> Abhijit: you have a hybrid graphics system.
<bekks> !hybrid | Abhijit
<bekks> Abhijit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Abhijit> bekks, ok. checking...
<OerHeks> plane lands on sea?
<Abhijit> OerHeks, no. just a blue color.
<dbugger> HEy guys. Everytime I start Ubuntu the "Sound Recorder" is there to greet me. Why is this happening and how can I stop it?
<EriC^^> dbugger, is it in the startup apps?
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 14.04 LTS a pip install process complains about a missing "libz". How to install that?
<dbugger> EriC^^, I didnt even know that existed. Now I feel quite stupid for having made such a silly question... :$
<jatt> which pip install process?
<Abhijit> vlt, apt-cache search libz?
<EriC^^> dbugger, nah
<vlt> Abhijit: Returns a looong list. Which one is the libz?
<Abhijit> vlt, what are you installing?
<vlt> jatt: pip install textract
<Tobbi> What do I do to prevent the 'different line endings' error when using the patch command?
<vlt> The exact error message is "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz"
<Abhijit> vlt, sudo apt-get install ld ??
<jatt> ld is there :)
<jatt> hm.
<haza-w> Tobbi: Is that from DOS/Unix line ending mismatch?
<haza-w> In which case, you might want consider using dos2unix(1) to convert the line endings
<Abhijit> vlt, no idea. ask the project team.
<Tobbi> haza-w, I will try.
<haza-w> Tobbi: If you use file(1) to check the type of your files, it will tell you whether it uses CRLF (\r\n) line endings, which is the giveaway.
<Tobbi> Ah, okay.
<jatt> vlt: install zlib1g-dev
<vlt> jatt: Thank you.
<Tobbi> haza-w, If I use file, it just tells me unified diff output, ASCII text, nothing about line endings though.
<haza-w> haz@mercury:~$ file test.unix test.dos
<haza-w> test.unix: ASCII text
<haza-w> test.dos:  ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<Tobbi> Okay...? Hmm...
<haza-w> Tobbi: what about your target file(s)?
<Tobbi> haza-w, I can check those as well, one momen.
<Tobbi> t
<Tobbi> haza-w, Okay, my target file has CSRF terminators.
<Tobbi> *CRLF
<haza-w> Tobbi: You can do whole-file CRLF to LF conversions easily with the fromdos(1) and todos(1) utils from the tofrodos package.
<haza-w> $ fromdos my.file
<Tobbi> Okay, I will do that.
<haza-w> it will convert the file in-place
<haza-w> probably easiest
<haza-w> you can always convert it back with todos if you need to use it on a Windows system
<Nikhil> EriC^^, After restarting my system everything is working fine :)
<EriC^^> Nikhil, great :)
<Nikhil> I want to create a launcher from desktop. But when I write the script it doesn't open. And tell due to security reasons we cannot open this.
<popey> Ben64: debs may contain jars though.  gtuckerkellogg "dpkg -L <packagename> | grep jar"
<popey> oh, bum, I was scrolled back, ignore that :)
<marko> hello, do you know how I can make my screen lock from a cron job?
<marko> this works when I type in the terminal /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command -l
<marko> but not if I put it in the cron job
<marko> it worked in the past
<EriC^^> marko, why are you using cron to lock it?
<EriC^^> you could already set it in the brightness & lock settings
<EriC^^> or it's not working?
<marko> I want to let my child use the computer for one hour I am not at home, I have a system that changes the password back to one that he doesn't know.
<haza-w> marko: http://www.linux-pam.org/Linux-PAM-html/sag-pam_time.html
<haza-w> probably better than playing around with shadowfiles...
<marko> interesting... but then I need to have a different user for him, and to fix a precise schedule... In my system: he asks to use for 1 hour, I or my wife removes a file in a network drive... the cron job notices and "plays with shadow files" as you say, it sleeps for one hour, then it copies the good shadow file back and locks the screen
<marko> everything works fine except the screen locking
<EriC^^> how old is he?
<marko> 11
<marko> he agrees that without this the temptation is too big to play...:-)
<EriC^^> why dont you tell him if he flunks he gets grounded or something and he can manage himself
<marko> I believe this system would be helpful for him. I don't like to mesure myself the time he spends using the computer. I don't want him adicted to video games.
<marko> one hour is enough for his age
<kal> Hi. I have "upstart: not found" in .xsession-errors. How to solve this in situation when this Ubuntu uses systemd not upstart?
<EriC^^> in the long run he'd be better off though, also he's 11, if he isn't addicted to video games i'd be worrying
<EriC^^> kal, which ubuntu are you using?
<kal> EriC^^: 15.04 with systemd but guys on #ubuntu+1 see no solution for this issue.
<k1l_> kal: 15.04 support oinly in #ubuntu+1 please. keep in mind its a development release still and bugs are to be expected.
<lappbalsam> hi
<kal> k1l_: Yeah, so it's better to find and repair bugs before final release comes :)
<marko> what could be the difference of launching /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command -l from the terminal or from cron? the user is the same? I checked also the environment variables
<marko> the user is the same
<marko> I have tried "export $(dbus-launch)" before the command
<marko> and also "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<Abraaokxkkd> bom dia
<Abraaokxkkd> tem alguem ai bom em MD5?
<k1l_> !br | Abraaokxkkd
<ubottu> Abraaokxkkd: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<slowest> Hi, setting up a ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a virtual server at aws ec2. I'd like it to start x automatically and run a job. As a virtual server has no screen my plan was to use x11vnc to control it. But startx wont start. It just gives me "no screens found". Any way I can get it to start without detecting graphiccard/screens?
<marko> I have also tried "/usr/bin/dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=org.gnome.ScreenSaver /org/gnome/ScreenSaver org.gnome.ScreenSaver.Lock > /home/marko/out 2>&1"
<marko> I see nothing in /home/marko/out
<rejit> slowest: all i did was add two lines to vncserver conf and it worked
<slowest> rejit: do you know what 2 lines? :)
<AXN> Hey guys, when secure boot is disabled, I recieve "booting in insecure mode", is there any way to disable secure boot and hide the message??
<rejit> to .vnc/xstartup. just add  exec sh /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<EriC^^> AXN, depends on your bios i guess, you don't need to disable secure boot btw
<AXN> well I need to disable it cause I'm dual booting WIN 7, as far as I know you need to disable it for 7 correct?
<rejit> I wish to know how secure people have been after the introduction of UEFI
<AXN> lol rejit
<EriC^^> AXN, no cause you'll be booting grub anyways
<EriC^^> win7 is irrelevant
<AXN> i thought so
<AXN> so grub will do the win 7 booting correct?
<AXN> i haven't installed 7 yet
<EriC^^> AXN, well, i guess so, it could chainload it if it has to, and if win7 has uefi it would just boot it's efi file
<AXN> so just install 7 alongside Ubuntu, do grub-update (I think)
<EriC^^> see how it goes i guess
<AXN> and that should be sweet Yeh?
<EriC^^> well if you install win7 in uefi mode you'd have to use a live usb to chroot and then grub-install then update-grub
<AXN> Why's that? Ive already got grub installed, I just need it to recognise WIN 7?
<AXN> I thought you just install and refresh
<EriC^^> cause if you install win7 in uefi mode it will rewrite the efibootmgr and set it's efi to boot first
<EriC^^> if you install it in bios mode, and you boot in uefi mode usually, then ubuntu would boot, and then you would have to manually chainload win7 i guess, cause grub would be looking for efi files ( i think )
<AXN> hmm okay, so what if I install 7 in a standard way? Cause I'm installing 7 on one HDD, and Ubuntu on another
<EriC^^> are you in ubuntu right now?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<rejit> is wubi still available?
<EriC^^> just try installing win7, i guess it'll install in uefi mode since that's what you're booting in
<EriC^^> rejit, yeah but it's not recommended at all
<htqp> wubi is not supported since 13.04 IIRC
<EriC^^> AXN, then you'll do the live usb chroot thing
<AXN> I've got Ubuntu 14.10 installed, secure boot enabled
<ilovepotatoes> Hello everyone, I'm using a VPN thought openvpn but I noticed on http://ipleak.net that my ipv6 is leaking, how is that possible ?
<marko> fyi: it worked with dm-tool lock, plus setting the needed env variable. thanks everyone!
<cfhowlett> AXN, Ubuntu > virtualbox + windows?
<AXN> plan is I'll install WIN 7 as UEFI, once I've done that what's the next step? And can I also use that 'burg' app to make the dual boot look nicer? :P
<AXN> Prefer to have separate haha
<mullersa> hello
<AXN> for the sake of it
<EriC^^> AXN, you'll need a live usb, and to chroot and reinstall grub
<mullersa> is it allowed to ask here ?
<EriC^^> !grub | AXN check the reinstall grub part
<ubottu> AXN check the reinstall grub part: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> !ask | mullersa
<ubottu> mullersa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tonph> hi how can i solve this error with firefox and java
<tonph> security: JSS is not configured
<AXN> thanks man I'll do that, and once that's done that should work seemlessly with secure boot Yeh?
<EriC^^> yeah
<AXN> can I also install 'burg'?
<EriC^^> i've no idea what that is
<tonph> I followed this also - http://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/precise/universe/libjss-java/
<htqp> (not relevant to this issue, but FYI bios-booted GRUB cannot chainload UEFI, and vice-versa https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Supported-kernels )
<EriC^^> AXN, is it a bootloader like grub?
<AXN> I think so
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I think it's a gui for the grub
<AXN> ill link ya
<EriC^^> AXN, you can set grub's background and other stuff if you want
<EriC^^> cristian_c, ah i see
<cristian_c> but it's not supported, it's not located in the ubuntu repository
<cristian_c> so...
<mullersa> I'm using a 40" TV as a second monitor and the system detected it as 42". this causes edges cut off. is there any idea how to solve it. i'm using ubuntu 14.10
<cfhowlett> you break it, YOU fix it
<cristian_c> lol
<Mr-Potter> Hi there, my keyboard's playing up in Firefox and typing pretty much everything as "d". Yet here in xchat it's behaving impeccably, what do I do?
<EriC^^> mullersa, you can set custom resolutions if you want
<Mr-Potter> BTW I'm using 14.10 methink
 * Mr-Potter thinks
<mullersa> EriC^^ ,  i tried everything , but no use
<EriC^^> htqp, cool, good to know!
<htqp> ;)
<AXN> sorry I disconnected, what would you guys recommend doing?
<AXN> if I install this loader and it happens to not work, I can just install grub instead ye?
<EriC^^> AXN, yeah, it should boot to windows when you install it, then reinstall grub as per link
<fra_dolcino2> how can i identify from live cd, usb direcotry where i must copy some backup files?
<AXN> I just do this Yeh
<AXN> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> axn plan for it to not work.  it's not supported here.  you break it YOU fix it.
<rejit> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/yMKivvCS
<AXN> i understand cfhowlett
<rejit> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/yMKivvCS mullersa
<EriC^^> AXN, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<AXN> just curious if it's likely to break my whole install
<EriC^^> ( follow the via chroot method )
<AXN> which isn't a big deal anyways
<AXN> whats chroot btw? I'm not a full bottle on Linux
<EriC^^> it's changing the root of your filesystem, in this case to your installation (from the live usb's one)
<Guest74492> is there anybody here who has experience with flex and bison ?
<rejit> yes Guest74492
<AXN> ahh, so I change root almost like cd'ing, and then when I install grub it's installing to the installation instead of the live-use correct?
<Guest74492> i am trying to make a parser for simple calculator
<EriC^^> yup
<Guest74492> but i am getting errors
<EriC^^> that's it
<AXN> sick man thanks for your help
<rejit> what sort of errors Guest74492
<EriC^^> no problem
<Guest74492>  error: integer out of range: ‘$2’
<AXN> are you gonna be on much longer? I'll give it a go shortly and see how it goes
<ihsw> trying to convert an mp4 to an mp3, ffmpeg is failing with "Output file #0 does not contain any stream" ... what's the deal?
<Guest74492> like this
<EriC^^> yeah, ok give it a shot
<Guest74492> here it is my homework , http://s5.dosya.tc/server/hSUgm3/odev.l.zip.html
<AXN> kk I'll let you know how it goes
<EriC^^> ok
<rejit> Guest74492: i am sure you entered a number bigger than INT_MAX
<Guest74492> pm pls ?
<Jakey2> does anyone know how to change the key bindings for tmux?
<mullersa> rejit , it didn't work well and for some reason it affected my laptop screen
<Jakey2> does anyone know how to change the key bindings for tmux?
<rejit> mullersa: what sort of effect
<rejit> mullersa: ok you changed the screen size of your desktop
<mullersa> rejit , it's like half of the screen stop refreshing so i can't get an image there.
<Guest74492> is there anybody here who has experience with flex and bison ?
<Nikhil> There's big problem in my ubuntu right now
<Nikhil> I can't log in to my account
<Nikhil> when I type my password the log in screen blinks and asks password again even if it is correct
<Nikhil> now i'm using it from guest session
<Nikhil> can anyone help me?
<EriC^> Nikhil: try ctrl+alt+f1 and then logging in
<EriC^> then
<EriC^> alt+f7
<Nikhil> ok i'll be back after doing that
<lissyx> Anyone knowning the lifecycle of suspending a laptop when closing the LID ?
<lissyx> I'd like some help to identify the root cause of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1429489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429489 in linux (Ubuntu) "Suspend not working when closing lid on ThinkPad T420s" [Low,Incomplete]
<OerHeks> lissyx, is this on Vivid?
<lissyx> OerHeks, yes
<OerHeks> lissyx, join #ubuntu+1 for support until release please
<lissyx> OerHeks, as documented on the bug, it works on previous release, 14.10
<lissyx> thanks
<Nikhil> EriC^, I'm still in guest session I can't log in directly to my main account :/
<Nikhil> it still blinks and does nothing
<Nikhil> alt+F7 brings me to guest session
<EriC^^> Nikhil, were you able to login to tty1?
<Nikhil> you mean the command line? then Yes
<EriC^^> ok
<Nikhil> I started using ubuntu from day before yesterday
<EriC^^> Nikhil, ok, does the login screen restart? or does it say wrong password?
<Nikhil> it restarts
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -l /home/<your user>/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> first press ctrl+alt+f1, login, type that, then press alt+f7 to get back to the guest session
<EriC^^> no need to logout from it
<Nikhil> ok
<EriC^^> Nikhil, just check who owns the file, it should say -rw--.... <your user> <your user>
<ntsp> I want to store a 2TB tar archive for a long time, I am thinking of signing it with pgp to ensure integrity, how good is pgps efficiency on signing verifying?(will it take a few hours or days nonstop?)
<Nikhil> EriC^^, it say root root not my username
<bekks> ntsp: It will use one single core only - and there are much faster ways of creating a checksum to maintain integrity.
<ntsp> bekks any recommendations?
<bekks> md5sum, sha256sum.
<EriC^^> Nikhil, ok, type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<ntsp> bekks md5 is considered "broken", not sure how long 256 will take to checksum 2Tbs on my CPU :P
<Nikhil> ok
<bekks> ntsp: it will take less time than pgp.
<bekks> ntsp: And why is it considered to be broken? Just for the esotherical chance of creating a collision?
<ntsp> bekks yea collisions are created easily with md5, most are switching to sha1 now
<Nikhil> EriC^^, yes I did it
<Nikhil> but no output
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: this is why gksudo exist. Trusty and later you can use sudo for GUI applications but gksudo is needed to avoid the issue you are having.
<bekks> ntsp: then use sha1, which is faster than pgp, too.
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: no output = success
<Nikhil> oh, YaY
<Nikhil> now will I be able to log in?
<EriC^^> Nikhil, ok, if you need to use gui apps with privileges use gksu instead of sudo, gksu gedit etc.
<EriC^^> Nikhil, yeah, also don't use sudo startx
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: try it ;)
<Nikhil> yea, ok :) I'll not use startx
<Nikhil> EriC^, I'm on my main account, Thank you :)
<EriC^^> Nikhil, great, no problem :)
<Nikhil> btw what actually happend?
<EriC^^> Nikhil, if you used sudo startx it changes the owner of the file to root
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: running GUI applications with sudo is not appropriate
<EriC^^> or as ActionParsnip said
<labsin> (Btw, iso sudo/gksu gedit, you might want to use sudo -e <file>. It launches the editor without su privilages with a temporary file and copies it afterwards)
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: it makes the file you chowned be root owned and causes the issue. If you use gksudo for GUI applications then it doesn't break things.
<Nikhil> so from now I must stop using sudo, right?
<bekks> ntsp: For graphica applications, yes. For non-graphical, no.
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: no, use sudo when needed but if you want to run gedit or nautilus (for example) use gksudo. kdesu is the KDE equivalent
<Nikhil> gksu also does the same thing like sudo apt-get install ...
<Nikhil> ok, I got it
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: yes, you can use gksudo there if you wish. It's for running GUI applications as root
<Nikhil> for GUI gksu, for non GUI sudo, correct?
<ntsp> bekks wrong person :p
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: exactly :-)
<Nikhil> for some time I thought of quitting ubuntu
<Prezident> And change to what Nikhil ?
<Nikhil> Linux mint
<Nikhil> or windows 8
<Nikhil> but now its ok
<ntsp> 5MB syslog file, is that normal? o.O
<ntsp> hasn't been rotated since initial install
<ActionParsnip> Nikhil: you will get the same issue in Mint.
<ActionParsnip> ntsp: what uptime do you have?
<ntsp> ActionParsnip 30 mins, its a server/media player
<ntsp> just booted it up to sync a few files
<ActionParsnip> ntsp: I'd give it a read, see why it's been written to so much
<ntsp> ActionParsnip its mostly boot logs, has never been rotated for some reason
<Kage`> Can someone help suggest the proper way to do this, please?  I wanna do a segmented setup using libvirt and kvm on an Ubuntu node.  On the node, I have an external /27 bound to eth0 (eth0:0, eth0:1, ..).  I want the instances segregated at layer 2, so Inst A cannot take IPs from Inst B (can happen on shared bridge if), but can talk to each other.  Also want ext IPs able to route to specific internal IPs (probably just simple NAT).  Any suggestions?
<Guest74492> who has flex and bison experience here ?
<Guest74492> who has flex and bison experience here ?
<cristian_c> lol
<ntsp> !repeat | Guest74492
<ubottu> Guest74492: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nak_> hey all, quick question. after a restart, at the login screen, the colors seems to be inverted or something, like bright neon. This only happens intermittently, meaning sometimes it doesn't happen. Sometimes though, it persists into the desktop session as well. Any ideas?
<Junnko> Sounds like a monitor problem not a distro prob.
<ntsp> nak_ are you using vga?
<ntsp> if yes, check the cable :)
<nak_> dual link dvi
<Junnko> can you connect the screen to another rig?
<nak_> yeah, it is
<nak_> no problem there
<Junnko> Hmmm, are you using intel, Nvidia or ATI?
<nak_> also, i dont see this issue in 15.04 daily builds
<Junnko> or something else?
<nak_> ati
<nak_> but an older one, 6850
<AXN> EriC^: just having a go at it now eric, was watching ESL One Katowice lol
<Junnko> Are you using ATI's new driver setup or the old uh.. whatever it's called (the FOSS one)
<nak_> i think the foss one
<nak_> i'll try installing fglrx
<Junnko> good call but srsly, double tripple check that cable first because your getting into a project there..
<ActionParsnip> Guest73265: I've used Flex in the past
<EriC^> AXN: ok, cool
<AXN> !grub this one ye?
<ubottu> AXN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest74492> can you help me
<AXN> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Guest73265: what is the issue
<AXN> EriC^:mind linking me the correct one again eric?
<Guest74492> here it is question , http://i.imgur.com/CPlHXlS.png , my bison and flex files also , https://paste.kde.org/px3a8ng5r , https://paste.kde.org/phydxgsym
<Guest74492> i am getting error: integer out of range: ‘$3’
<EriC^> AXN: sure, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<ActionParsnip> Guest73265: I'd ask in #c
<AXN> thanks eric
<ActionParsnip> Guest73265: I thought you meant the media streaming application
<EriC^> np
<Guest74492> whats that i dont know
<haza-w> Besides creating a fake uname wrapper, does anyone know a way to make uname -r return the kernel version of the chrooted OS rather than the host OS?
<AXN> EriC^:I'm unsure where to start cause it mentions LVM etc, I'm just using a single disk array atm, single drives, one with windows one with ubuntu
<Junnko> That sounds a little fishy haza, tried one of the security chans?
<AXN> EriC^:what's my starting point?
<desrt> once you start using bind mounts, 'df' gets some pretty silly output
<htqp> haza-w: I don't think it's possible, because uname -r asks directly the kernel (function uname())
<Junnko> man uname
<desrt> it seems that it opens /etc/mtab and stats each mountpoint in there, and refuses to show duplicate entries for multiple mountpoints with the same st_dev
<desrt> unfortunately, it picks the -last- one
<haza-w> Junnko: Not really. Trying to customise a live CD image in a chrooted environment, and some of the packages I'm adding include kernel modules.
<desrt> so instead of seeing the information for /, i see it for /var/lib/schroot/mount/distcc/tmp
<EriC^^> AXN, start at step 6
<AXN> thanks man
<desrt> anyone have any ideas about how to fix that?
<htqp> haza-w: in other words, uname -r does not read the files directly
<EriC^^> AXN, get the name of your ubuntu installation, and your efi partition too
<htqp> so it has no means to know it's in a chroot
<EriC^^> AXN, then sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt , and sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt/boot/efi (for the efi partition)
<haza-w> Yes, thanks htqp, Junnko
<AXN> EriC^:so in step 6 I'm only determining the path of my drive correct? I can skip that step if I already have it? /dev/sda
<EriC^^> AXN, yeah in step 6 you need to get the name of the partitions
<AXN> EriC^:ahh I gotta do the efi one too
<EriC^^> AXN, you need the main partition, sda2 or sda3 etc.
<AXN> EriC^:are you gonna be on much longer cause I might need help with this lmao
<EriC^^> and the efi partition which is most likely sda1 , check the filesystem type for clues, it should be fat32 and about 300mb or something
<EriC^^> AXN, no problem, yeah
<AXN> ye ofc, okay cheers man appreciate it :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<arcsky> hey how do i write an .iso file to my usb drive as bootable ?
<bazhang> arcsky, which iso
<bekks> arcsky: dd if=/your/file.iso of=/dev/sdX
<haza-w> bekks: That doesn't necessarily make it bootable.
<bekks> haza-w: Of course it doesnt, because the ISO itself is bootable.
<carli> ciao
<arcsky> ubutnu desktop iso
<bekks> arcsky: just use the dd command above.
<arcsky> bekks: thanks man
<AXN> EriC^:any experience with CSM eric? im pretty sure I gotta run uefi with csm to get the install going, not sure if I'll need it to boot windows?
<htqp> desrt: no idea, but you may want to read the info page -- info coreutils 'df invocation'
<EriC^^> AXN, i think CSM is a compatibility mode that uefi uses to work like bios
<AXN> hmmk
<htqp> quote:  "With no arguments, `df' reports the space used and available on all currently mounted file systems (of all types).  Otherwise, `df' reports on the file system containing each argument FILE."
<EriC^^> AXN, if you can't install win7 in uefi mode, i think you'd have to reinstall ubuntu in legacy mode and windows too
<AXN> any recommendations for making the win 7 usb?
<EriC^^> ( probably best to install windows first then ubuntu )
<htqp> no sorry, I wanted to quote: For bind mounts and without arguments, `df' only outputs the statistics for that device with the shortest mount point name in the list of file systems (MTAB), i.e., it hides duplicate entries, unless the `-a' option is specified.
<AXN> I've done it before and was working, needed to install ubuntu and decided to go fresh
<bekks> AXN: Good question for ##windows :)
<AXN> :/ sorry haha
<lasko> Hello Hello
<AXN> hopefully someone replies there haha
<hazem> hallo guten abend vor alles, ich bin neus in ubuntu und das ist meine eŕste tag hiere
<lasko> !de | hazem
<ubottu> hazem: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<AXN> EriC^:technically I can get ubuntu and windows working in legacy mode but every time I boot I get this annoying raid management setup screen popping up before windows loads
<Na3iL>  hey folks! who'd any innovative idea as a project to contribute on Ubuntu?
<EriC^> AXN: never tried this but have a look http://www.blogsolute.com/create-windows-8-usb-bootable-pendrive-uefi-boot/25988/
<lasko> !contribute | Na3iL
<ubottu> Na3iL: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<AXN> EriC^:and it would sometimes hang
<hazem> hi
<bekks> AXN: So disable your fake raid, and install Windows without it.
<hazem> so ican speak english no probleam
<AXN> dont need raid anymore bekks
<EriC^> ah thats win8
<Na3iL> lasko, ??
<lasko> !ask | hazem
<ubottu> hazem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> AXN: But you are still using it. :)
<AXN> i decided to break the raid and just do one drive for ubuntu one for win
<lasko> Na3iL: If you have something to contribute then that link is likely the best srouce of answering your question
<AXN> have them as single drives, save the hassle
<bekks> AXN: And your Windows still has the RAID drivers in use.
<hazem> i have acer aspire one it was very sloley with win7, so qfte
<AXN> im doing a complete fresh install bekks haha
<Na3iL> ty lasko but am just need some new ideas, I already saw the link.
<hazem> now i have xubntu
<AXN> i broke the raid, single drives, installed ubuntu on one drive, installing win 7 now, gonna fix grub and should be good
<hazem> but it still slowley
<AXN> bekks: should work ye?
<cristian_c> raid metadata
<bekks> AXN: Yes.
<cristian_c> dmraid
<EriC^^> Na3iL, if you want to contribute to projects that are already in development, you can install the package how-can-i-help
<hazem> alooo  any one here
<lasko> Na3iL: hehe I understand -- If you've visited that link then you would have noted the various projects to which you could contribute, but if you have a new idea then I would first suggest one of the various mailing lists to talk about it .
<arcsky> bekks: do i need to format it before?
<AXN> bekks: any ideas if you can disable the  "booting in insecure mode?"
<AXN> EriC^: ^^^
<Na3iL> hmm ty lasko ^^ , EriC^^ thanks :)
<bekks> AXN: Depends on your specific hardware.
<cortex> hello
<EriC^^> Na3iL, no problem :)
<AXN> still need the raid drivers i think
<AXN> bekks: uefi with CSM = win7 working fine but ubuntu kicks up a fuss about insecure booting, uefi with secureboot ubutnu works fine, win7 i dont think will boot
<AXN> even with secureboot off^
<bekks> AXN: Whats "CSM"?
<bekks> AXN: Windows 7 has np problems  using secureboot, as well.
<htqp> bekks: CSM = Compatibility Support Module = BIOS boot on UEFI platform
<bekks> htqp: thanks for the explanation.
<htqp> aka "legacy mode" on some machines
<htqp> AXN: depending on your needs, you may want to run win7 in a virtual machine inside linux
<AXN> Ye I'd prefer to run ubuntu inside windows but thats a last resort, i would love to have a clean dual boot setup :P
<AXN> so windows 7 has no issues using secureboot? you certain?
<AXN> htqp: can you confirm? or bekks?
<OerHeks> win7 has no uefi issues AFAIK. then again, check ##windows for sure
<OerHeks> *or call your local vendor
<jhutchins> AXN: Secure Boot was introduced with 7 iirc.  ##windows
<onofrio> ciao
<onofrio> !list
<ubottu> onofrio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cristian_c> lol
<htqp> !it | onofrio
<ubottu> onofrio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AXN> installing 7 now
<AXN> see how we go I guess, I know how to get win 7 back on worst case scenario anyways
<AXN> win 7 worked fine with uefi csm
<jhutchins> AXN: Looks like I'm wrong, it's 8+
<bcvery1> I am trying to remove all partitions from an SD card, when I delete the partition in GNOME-disks I get the error: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<AXN> ya just as I thought ^
<jhutchins> AXN: 7 does work fine with uefi.
<AXN> just not secureboot correct?
<jhutchins> AXN: Probably.  I haven't actually used windows since 2004.
<AXN> If I remember correctly I needed to boot into CSM, any ideas if I can remove that "booting in insecure mode" message?
<AXN> if so I can get everything working as it should
<jhutchins> AXN: The poing of secureboot is to prevent you from installing other OSs.
<cristian_c> lol
<AXN> The point of it is to prevent the execution of arbitrary code at the boot level lol
<jhutchins> Seriously, that's why Microsoft developed it.
<AXN> i guess so lol
<jhutchins> AXN: Arbitrary being Linux.
<AXN> but secureboot works fine with linux
<AXN> just not 7
<AXN> LOL
<jhutchins> AXN: It works with Ubuntu because Cannonical waved money at them, and there were anti-trust considerations they avoided by accepting it.
<AXN> fair enough
<jhutchins> AXN: Microsoft's policies evolve with the environment and with which team is ascendent in management at the time.
<AXN> any ideas if I can remove that message? the insecure boot one?
<jhutchins> AXN: Teh googles know.
<AXN> hmm, OS install complete, moment of truth awaits
<cristian_c> lol
<jhutchins> AXN: Reinstalling with it disabled would probably fix it.
<AXN> reinstalling ubuntu with CSM?
<jhutchins> AXN: There's probably a smarter way though.
<AXN> and less time consuming^
<AXN> this is such a hassle just so satisfy my OCD
<AXN> to*
<htqp> if a company wants to prevent rootkits, s/he will develop a non-broken, open source permission system -- oh wait, we already have it on linux
<AXN> lol
<bekks> AXN: You can use Win7 and Ubuntu without CSM and with secure boot enabled.
<htqp> if a company wants to ensure that the root has not compromised and blah blah, it will develop a verifying technology - oh wait, we already have it on linux, it's called dm.verity
<AXN> bekks: certain? I'll give it a try now, anyone remember how to get grub to recognise new OS's? grub-update or something?
<AXN> bekks: invalid signature detected when trying to boot win7
<EriC^> bekks: i just checked seems win7 and secure boot dont work
<EriC^> AXN
<AXN> bekks: unless we use grub to boot win7?
<AXN> whats the command to refresh grubs OS's?
<AXN> grub-update?
<ActionParsnip> AXN: sudo update-grub
<AXN> thx
<julio_> joo
<bcvery1> I am trying to remove all partitions from an SD card, when I delete the partition in GNOME-disks I get the error: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<htqp> bcvery1: open GParted, choose the SD card in the top-right menu, then open menu Devices >> Create partition table
<htqp> FYI 'msdos' means MBR
<Tracy> Hello all
<AXN> Invalid signature detected it says, (never mind fixed it)
<Tracy> I have a question can anyone help me ?
<bcvery1> htqp, thanks, done- second problem, it's a 64Gb card, but I can only see 29Gb on it
<daftykins> Tracy: sure, ask away on one line with detail please
<AXN> as far as I know ubuntu with shim have a few different levels of checking the boot loaders etc, like 2 loaders run
<Lord_Fark_II> wayland rulez
<Tracy> I have a isniron 1521 wiht 14.04 cant get the wirless see it at all
<htqp> bcvery1: no idea
<bcvery1> htqp, ok, thanks for your previous help
<AXN> EriC^: after installing win7, grub is running perfectly fine lol, I can boot into ubuntu really easily
<AXN> EriC^: but I can't launch win7 through grub for some reason
<EriC^^> AXN, ok, type sudo parted -l
<jhutchins> Tracy: ifconfig -a, lspci, dmessage | less
<Lord_Fark_II> mir's going to be the end of ubuntu
<EriC^^> and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<AXN> kk whats that do?
<OerHeks> !fud | Lord_Fark_II
<ubottu> Lord_Fark_II: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<EriC^^> AXN, it lists the disks and partitions
<jhutchins> AXN: Try running update-grub
<bazhang> take that elsewhere Lord_Fark_II
<htqp> bcvery1: cat /sys/block/sdX/size
<AXN> EriC^: kk
<EriC^^> AXN, yeah probably best to run sudo update-grub and see if it picks up windows
<EriC^^> as jhutchins said
<htqp> bcvery1: if that's wrong, buy a new card. It's the size that the kernel sees, there is nothing lower-level than that
<AXN> jhutchins: already did dude, doesnt wanna boot, it picks it up and shows it in grub but errors out when it tries to boot
<bcvery1> htqp: 56752128
<EriC^^> AXN, can you pastebin the contents of grep -A20 menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Lord_Fark_II> bazhang: you know its true babe
<bazhang> Lord_Fark_II, offtopic, just stop
<AXN> kk sure thing
<AXN> I just put that paste on paste.ubuntu btw
<AXN> kk ill do that too
<EriC^^> AXN, what's the link?
<AXN> 2 secs
<bcvery1> htqp: not sure how to translate that to something meaningful
<AXN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604757
<AXN> EriC^:
<AXN> EriC^: and whats the other command you want me to run?
<EriC^^> AXN, grep -A20 menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<AXN> EriC^: kk whats that gonna do?
<EriC^^> AXN, what does it say when you boot win7?
<AXN> i gotta check it again I forgot lol
<Tracy> try it nothing happened
<AXN> says something about not being able to load the image
<EriC^^> unable to load image?
<AXN> something like that
<AXN> kk running that command now
<AXN> ye?
<EriC^^> ok
<pavlos> Tracy, lspic -nn will show the id of the wifi
<EriC^^> AXN, is the error from grub?
<Tracy> ok
<pavlos> Tracy, then we can look up on the Net, support for this wifi
<EriC^^> AXN, did you try disabling secure boot?
<pavlos> Tracy, lspci -nn will show the id of the wifi
<pavlos> sorry
<AXN> EriC^:pm'd you the link, got it?
<cristian_c> lol
<EriC^^> AXN, yeah
<EriC^^> AXN, did you try disabling secure boot?
<AXN> I haven't yet, I'll try it now but if I do I get that message from shim I think, saying something about "booting in insecure mode"
<Lord_Fark_II> so how do i install wayland on ubunu
<EriC^^> AXN, how do you know it's from shim? not the bios?
<AXN> read up about it
<AXN> pretty sure its shim
<EriC^^> AXN, you can always use grubx64.efi instead of shimx64.efi if it's saying that
<ActionParsnip> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<AXN> I can?
<EriC^^> yeah
<AXN> i dunno how to do that lmao
<jhutchins> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<EriC^^> AXN, try disabling secure boot first and see if it works
<EriC^^> AXN, you just set the efibootmgr to use grubx64.efi
<pavlos> Tracy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214110
<AXN> btw the launch says "/endenite pathtoimage error connaot load image"
<AXN> EriC^: something like that^ what should I try from here, turn off secureboot ye?
<EriC^^> AXN, yeah give it a shot
<Lord_Fark_II> oh ok so how do i install wayland
<AXN> kk trying now
<jhutchins> Either it's not pointing at the windows boot image or the boot image is bad.
<AXN> "booting in insecure mode" in a small unscaled window
<Lord_Fark_II> in current gen ybuntu
<AXN> win 7 kinda worked
<AXN> it got furhte than it did before
<AXN> its showing evidence of booting, maybe ill try csm
<Tracy> I put the code in the termial and it goes scolls down i dont know how to read it
<EriC^^> AXN, it's been installed in uefi mode, there's an efi partition and everything
<EriC^^> AXN, give it a shot though, what the heck
<AXN> lol
<AXN> i did a uefi install of win 7
<Pythonideus> I just tried to start my VM for WordPress and got the following errors: http://pastebin.com/wzCuzYYz. It says the file can't be found but I just looked at my harddrive in the folder manager and I can see the file sitting there. Can someone help me?
<AXN> okay
<AXN> win7 boots
<EriC^^> interesting
<AXN> csm = win 7 and ubuntu boots
<AXN> but i get that message about insecure mode
<Tracy> ok going there to try
<AXN> I never needed to reinstall grub btw
<EriC^^> AXN, so you get grub now? and win7 boots?
<pavlos> Tracy, one of the lines of lspci -nn will show the wifi adapter. Can you show that line?
<AXN> i have grub and win 7 boots
<EriC^^> ok :D
<AXN> lol
<AXN> now how do I get rid of this nooby message
<Pythonideus> Nevermind, I opened it without using the terminal and it worked fine :)
<AXN> "booting in insecure mode"
<jhutchins> AXN: google.
<AXN> jhutchins: the only solution I've seen is to enable secureboot, which I cannot do
<EriC^^> AXN, maybe there's an option in the bios, like secureboot warning on/off
<EriC^^> or something
<AXN> I think thats to do with shim though?
<vibedigital> hello i'm trying  to redirect one url "globo.com" to "google.com" in squid
<AXN> thats not a secureboot messsage cause I've seen it
<vibedigital>  but seems i'm doing something wrong in the conf file
<EriC^^> AXN, you could try using grubx64.efi
<vibedigital> my squid.conf http://pastebin.com/94jb1mFM
<AXN> how do I do that man?
<AXN> difficult?
<EriC^^> it's one command
<EriC^^> very easy
<Lord_Fark_II> jhutchins: so how do u install wayland
<vibedigital> someone can help me find what is wrong?
<AXN> kk, how do I do?
<AXN> EriC^:
<Lord_Fark_II> !wayland ubuntu
<EriC^^> pastebin sudo parted -l first
<AXN> kk
<AXN> i did
<AXN> I sent you link
<AXN> thats the first link i sent you
<EriC^^> yeah, do it again just in case the naming changed or something
<AXN> kk
<EriC^^> AXN, also pastebin efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> AXN, you can install pastebinit it makes it really easy to pastebin
<AXN> kk
<EriC^^> just sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit and it spits out a link
<AXN> ya im using 2 diff computers atm lol
<AXN> i should've setup irc on other
<EriC^^> AXN, try sudo efibootmgr -o 0003,0000,0001
<EriC^^> AXN, then just run sudo efibootmgr -v again and check that the order has changed
<rebs> HOW CAN i restart pulseaudio?
<rebs> nvm google
<crlcan81> Does anyone know any good legal torrents for something like books to read? Or game systems?
<crlcan81> I know it's not totally ubuntu related, but I know some of the books can be related to linux or ubuntu usage.
<nih0> crlcan81: torrents or legal, pick one ;D
<crlcan81> ..um.. torrents can be legal.
<crlcan81> I've used torrents to download Ubuntu silly.
<crlcan81> From the Ubuntu website.
<bazhang> archive.org and prject gutenberg crlcan81
<daftykins> nih0: not strictly true
<crlcan81> True, but those aren't exactly torrents, though they are a huge archive of knowledge.
<daftykins> crlcan81: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> crlcan81, many are
<AXN> EriC^^: any ideas?
<crlcan81> I wondered if there was an 'offtopic' channel
<crlcan81> thankyou
<subha> hi. I am facing some serious problem to upgrade in ubuntu 14.04 lts . pls help
<daftykins> subha: give details to the channel
<subha> my current version is 12.10
<subha> when I am trying to upgrade from terminal itb is not working
<subha> curently I am not even able to open terminal or dash
<subha> upgrader is not working.
<htqp> subha: the repositories for 12.10 have been shut down long ago, you won't be able to upgrade to 13.04.
<subha> so what is the solution now?
<htqp> install 14.04 LTS which is supported until 2019, or 14.10 supported until 9 months after 2014 oct
<GraemeLion> reinstall with a 14.10 or 14.04 LTS
<subha> but i will lose my data.
<htqp> of course you always back-up before upgrading or installing an oS, don't you?
<subha> huge quantity of data.
<BluesKaj> do you have / and /home partitions, subha?
<daftykins> htqp isn't strictly correct about the repos, but backing up and clean installing 14.04 would be the best option
<daftykins> subha: ^
<EriC^^> AXN, sudo efibootmgr -o 0003,0000,0001 doesn't work?
<htqp> daftykins: why incorrect? quantal is not on archive.ubuntu.com is it?
<EriC^^> AXN, try sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<EriC^^> AXN, then pastebin sudo efibootmgr -v
<GraemeLion> No, Quantal is not.  It wouldn't be
<MrEikono> hey guys
<MrEikono> I have a question
<rypervenche> subha: If you care about your data at all, you will be taking backups.
<rypervenche> MrEikono: Welcome back, good sir :)
<MrEikono> thanks rypervenche
<subha> BluesKaj:
<subha>  i dont have / partition
<MrEikono> Anyway
<MrEikono> I have my flash drive plugged into my PC right now, and I ran wubi, and I went into my UEFI > Boot > EFI
<subha> Eric: i am not able to open the terminal ri8 now.
<MrEikono> then I put USB on the top of that list
<MrEikono> then I saved, exited, restarted
<rypervenche> MrEikono: Ask away. Please try to keep your issue in one message though. It makes it easier for us to read.
<MrEikono> So what do I do now do I have to run wubi again
<MrEikono> I see. Sorry
<leftyv> hello
<MrEikono> hi leftyv
<rypervenche> MrEikono: I wouldn't recommend using Wubi at all, as I stated yesterday. It is not a true Linux installation and it has its limitations. I would install Linux alongside your current Windows system.
<AXN> EriC^: kk gonna try that long one
<AXN> 2 secs lemme switch irc
<leftyv> Hi. Sorry to bother but this is my first time ever using Linux
<BluesKaj> subha, bummer , if you have a / and a /home then you could just install to / and reset the the mountpoint without formatting /home in the ubiquity installer , thereby saving all your data
 * MrEikono waits patiently
<leftyv> Haha, anyone got any tips for a new Linux user?
<bcowan> i915 drm segv on my macbook in kernel 3.19
<BluesKaj> leftyv, it's no bother, that's what this support chat is all about
<subha> BluesKaj: how?
<EriC^> AXN: ok
<subha> BluesKaj, pls help
<cortex> hi
<rypervenche> MrEikono: Check my private message please.
<MrEikono> checked soz
<htqp> bcowan: where did you get the kernel from? mainline PPA or kernel.org?
<BluesKaj> subha, backup your data and repartition your drive to have a / and /home partition with a live-media like gparted
<AXN> EriC^: can you paste what i needa execute again man?
<AXN> ill do it on lappy now and link u
<bcowan> htqp, mainline
<subha> BluesKaj , Gparted is not workin properly.
<EriC^> AXN: ok
<BluesKaj> you must doit from a usb stick or cdrom with gparted installed on it, subha
<htqp> bcowan: channel #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> !pm |subha
<ubottu> subha: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<EriC^> AXN: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<kemal> whie connecting to Wifi I get error: (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/7' failed in libnm-glib.
<htqp> bcowan: channel #ubuntu-kernel
<BluesKaj> BB in a few mins ...have to reboot
<htqp> bcowan: channel #ubuntu+1 (?)
<AXNNN> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10605176/
<AXNNN> EriC^:  that all g/
<AXN> EriC^: what you reckon?
<EriC^> ok sudo efibootmgr -v
<AXN> kk
<AXN> EriC^: kk done
<rock_theory> Anyone know if there's an ubuntu phone I can use in the US on TING?
<rock_theory> I'm due for a new phone and don't want anything else really.
<jack_> Hi all
<AXN> EriC^: what's the next step?
<OerHeks> rock_theory, join #ubuntu-touch for phone support
<EriC^> AXN: pastebin it
<rock_theory> OerHeks: Thank you.
<AXN> pm'd
<AXN> EriC^:
<EriC^> AXN: looks good
<EriC^> try to restart
<AXN> alright
<AXN> still shows booting insecure mode
<AXN> lol
<AXN> I guess it wasnt shim then?
<ans4175> \join bandung
<EriC^> AXN: check sudo efibootmgr -v
<ans4175> how to join channel ?
<EriC^> see if 0002 is bootcurrent
<AXN> nup 0000 is current
<danish> list
<AXN> shim x64
<danish> show
<EriC^> try to delete it maybe dunno
<danish> quit
<AXN> hmm
<AXN> i have an idea
<AXN> brb
<EriC^> it's -b -B 0000 i think
<AXN> pretty sure i gotta set it in the bios
<AXN> nup okay what was ur idea?
<EriC^> delete the entry
<AXN> kk how do i do that?
<AXN> EriC^: I think i got it man
<EriC^> sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0000
<AXN> sudo efibootmgr -o 0002,0000,0001
<EriC^> nah
<AXN> we never did that before
<AXN> or did we?
<EriC^> try to delete it\
<AXN> if i restart now will i be able to find out if what i did works?
<AXN> after doing that -o stuff
<EriC^> wont work
<EriC^> the order chngd wen u crtd the new entry
<EriC^> sry for the short words
<AXN> haha dw
<AXN> kk so, we need to delete 000
<AXN> 0000, you sure?
<EriC^> yeah
<AXN> EriC^: tried it
<AXN> EriC^:ill paste u?
<AXN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10605372
<AXN> EriC^:
<AXN> EriC^:restart now yeh eric?
<EriC^> yeah
<LnxNoob> Hey guys, I have configured iptables to let only traffic thought tun0 from any to any and eth0 only to 192.168.0.1/24 but on ipleak.net my ipv6 is still leaking trough torrent, how is that even possible ?
<AXN> EriC^: awesome man it works as it should :)
<AXN> I wonder if this burg thing will work
<AXN> should I try it?
<AXN> :P
<EriC^> cool
<AXN> EriC^: if this burg thing doesnt work how do i reverse it?
<rypervenche> LnxNoob: iptables does not handle IPv6 addresses. You must use ip6tables for that.
<LnxNoob> rypervenche oh.. that must explain that thanks
<AXN> EriC^: if this burg thing doesnt work how do i reverse it?
<EriC^> no idea you can set grubs background if you want
<EriC^> whats burg do?
<vexn> hey i installed fail2ban but service --status-all shows it's not running
<vexn> how do i launch it, and how do i autorun it on boot?
<AXN> EriC^: here eric http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-make-your-dual-boot-better-with-burg
<EriC^> thanks
<AXN> EriC^: looks pretty good hey
<AXN> EriC^: if i can get that working that'd be OP
<daftykins> obsoletely purrfect?
<daftykins> :P
<AXN> over powered*
<AXN> lol
 * EriC^ wondering too
<AXN> not sure if
<daftykins> vexn 'service fail2ban start' ?
<AXN> EriC^: what you reckon eric?
<bigsahar> my hidden directories are showing, how to keep them hidden?
<daftykins> bigsahar: in the file browser? hit ctrl+H
<Dan-NS27> I have an issue that's getting a bit frustrating for me. I recently got a Dell 1950 server that I'm trying to load Ubuntu Server 14.04.2. After going through all the steps and booting, it keeps dropping into initramfs. I can get to the grub> prompt too once I go to the OS select page. I've been searching the internet looking for solutions to this but nothing has helped so far. Just now I tried going backwards to 12.04 but it's dropping back to initramfs again
<bigsahar> their name already begin with dot (.)
<vexn> daftykins still doesn't run when i do that
<daftykins> Dan-NS27: is it configured with a RAID config?
<Dan-NS27> I haven't done any RAID configurations.
<vexn> i have a bad config file daftykins
<AXN> EriC^: what you reckon eric?
<vexn> apt-get uninstall fail2ban ?
<AXN> EriC^: worth risking it? any way to fix if it fucks it all up
<daftykins> Dan-NS27: and none were pre-existing? any controller in JBOD mode if used at all?
<EriC^> AXN: no idea
<bigsahar> oh my God,, thats working.. thanks
<AXN> kk man, I'll do some research
<AXN> I really appreciate your help man, been a huge help
<Dan-NS27> not familiar with JBOD and I haven't seen anything with RAID when installing. I've had this server for a couple days so I'm just getting started with it.
<AXN> thanks bud
<AXN> EriC^:
<AXN> EriC^: im off cheers again bud
<EriC^> AXN: no problem
<vexn> alright, i'm a newbie i have to ask
<vexn> how do i make sure fail2ban starts at system boot time?
<vexn> do installed services automatically launch at boot?
<rypervenche> vexn: They do in Ubuntu.
<darko89> Hi, does anyone know of some application/way which could stop my mouse from reaching an edge of monitor? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/confine-mouse-movement-mouse-jail-729654/ I found only post from 2009 :(
<vexn> nice ty rypervenche
<vexn> is it normal for new vps's to get attacks from china all day long?
<GraemeLion> vexn: Yes :(
<vexn> i wonder if that'll affect my bandwidth usage
<rypervenche> vexn: I would disable password logins and only use SSH keys. Also changing your SSH port would greatly reduce the number of attacks you get.
<vexn> i don't know how to use SSH keys
<bigsahar> what do you mean about get  attack from china?
<vexn> at 1000 attempts per minute, 10-digit alphanumeric, even if they hit gold 1/4 of the way through will take 90,000 years to brute force it
<vexn> i kind of like wasting china's resources.  doesn't change anything on my end
<imane> Hello
<bigsahar> just install ssh client in your pc and ssh server in your server
<bigsahar> then, from your client pc, just type ssh (your server ip or domain)
<doraimon> hola e corria en las suecas 2 años seguidos
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ntemis> hello
<doraimon> hello
<Ntemis> need some help
<vexn> naw i'm good with a strong password
<daftykins> Ntemis: ask away on one line with detail
<Ntemis> i try install deepin desktop and it f**cked up my 14.04.2 os
<vexn> that's plenty of security
<doraimon> yeah i need a family
<daftykins> doraimon: we only support ubuntu here, not procreating, i'm afraid
<Amm0n> vexn, read: https://stribika.github.io/2015/01/04/secure-secure-shell.html and http://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/hardening-ssh-servers/
<Ntemis> even grub displays deepin
<doraimon> realy ?
<daftykins> ah-har, that's what you get for trying deepin ;)
<Ntemis> i have remove conflicting packages but still i see deepin logo everywhere
<Ntemis> i have replaced vanilla list sources
<Ntemis> but i still need to clean more
<Amm0n> vexn, and what rypervenche said change your ssh port and/or use portknocking
<daftykins> Ntemis: sorry, you've trashed it. backup and clean install
<Ntemis> any help?
<Ntemis> no way i will do that
<Ntemis> pc fuctions ok
<Ntemis> i have fixed it from cmd
<daftykins> then why are you here if it's fixed? :)
<Ntemis> but i need to remove deepin trash
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> use that then
<aidanabrown> How do I give dd permission to open something?
<daftykins> aidanabrown: like what?
<aidanabrown> Terminal tells me that dd does bot have permission to open /dev/sdb
<aidanabrown> Not*
<Ntemis> daftykins: is not a ppa
<rypervenche> aidanabrown: It needs to be run as root or with sudo.
<qu4nt1n> !search insterstellar
<aidanabrown> Ok ty
<ubottu> Found:
<Ntemis> daftykins: is this line in sources: ttp://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin trusty main non-free universe
<haza-w`> What are you trying to do, aidanabrown?
<aidanabrown> Im trying lo put an archlinux iso image onto a usb drive using dd
<aidanabrown> To*
<daftykins> Ntemis: yeah that's a PPA.
<daftykins> aidanabrown: sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<daftykins> (where sdX is your flash drive)
<aidanabrown> Ok ill try that
<aidanabrown> Great it workes
<aidanabrown> It worked, thanks.
<daftykins> of course it did! enjoy
<aidanabrown> Yes ! My. Pc booted from it!
<Dumle29> If I want to symlink my home folders onto my data drive (spindle) can I simply delete the ones in /home/user/ and make symlinks with ln -s /media/data/FolderToBeLinked (my drive is mounted at /media/data)
<aidanabrown> Ill keep in mind to use sudo
<daftykins> aidanabrown: beware of course that here be dragons now, we can't help you with Arch ;)
<Ntemis> daftykins: can you help me with command needed? i tried "sudo ppa-purge http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin trusty main non-free universe" but didnt work
<bekks> Dumle29: Dont symlink them, move them properly.
<daftykins> Ntemis: no, sorry.
<Dumle29> bekks: Okay, how :)
<bekks> Dumle29: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<aidanabrown> I know ill be switching to arch's irc, bye
<LnxNoob> Ok guys, now I have blocked all outside traffic trough eth0 and allowed all through tun0, even on ipv6 thanks to upw but ipv6 still leak with torrents... I really can't understand what is going on...
<Dumle29> bekks: I still want all my configs and such to be on my SSD though :/
<daftykins> LnxNoob: no idea what you mean by "torrents leaking" , tried ##networking ?
<Dumle29> bekks: Actually, I think daftykins might have an idea of what I would do, as he walked me through the start of this yesterday :)
<daftykins> Dumle29: i think that'll work fine, yes. little surprised you're still working on this
<LnxNoob> daftykins Mhh sorry my mind is all messed up, I meant ipv6 is leaking thought torrents, on ipleak.net
<rypervenche> Ntemis: To my knowledge, ppa-purge only works with the Launchpad ppa syntax. What you have is not technically a PPA, but another repository. Not sure if it will work or not. I'd have to check the man page.
<daftykins> LnxNoob: i still don't know what you mean by that :)
<Dumle29> daftykins: Just sorta forgot about it and started playing cities: skylines :P
<Dumle29> daftykins: So symlink or the link bekks sent me?
<bekks> Dumle29: Dont symlink, that will break things.
<rypervenche> LnxNoob: You mean that you are able to see your IPv6 address on that site?
<LnxNoob> rypervenche Yeap.
<Dumle29> bekks: Roger that. Any way to keep my .config and such on my ssd then, while having pictures videos etc on my spindle?
<bekks> Dumle29: Read the link :)
<rypervenche> LnxNoob: I came into this a bit late. Are you trying to use a VPN or something?
<Dumle29> bekks: Okay, didn't realize that was in there. Sorry :P
<daftykins> bekks: what makes you think it'll break something? symlink is the ideal combo to keep things on the SSD but media on the HDD
<LnxNoob> rypervenche Yep I have a working openvpn client, but somehow on every "iptorrentcheck" website I still can see my ipv6, so I have made some brutal rules on ufw to prevent any traffic to go to eth0 except the ip of my vpn.
<bekks> daftykins: Some application require files to be reachable by a path which doesnt contain symlinks. I dont have an example handy, but I stumbled upon that issue in the past.
<galentanner> Good Morning!
<rypervenche> LnxNoob: Do you have IPv6 on your home network?
<OpenSorce> It's been awhile since I've done this. Can I assign JUST IP and Gateway and leave the DNS server assigned?
<LnxNoob> rypervenche Yep
<daftykins> bekks: ah ok, i suppose such programs could be pointed to the real path though?
<galentanner> I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue?
<daftykins> galentanner: only once you've described it
<Dumle29> galentanner: Just ask :) this channel is dedicated to support ;)
<OpenSorce> Or is it all static or all dchp?
<rypervenche> LnxNoob: Then the problem is probably in your openVPN configuration. There are separate configuration settings for IPv6. It's probably not set correctly. I can't say much without seeing the configs though.
<bekks> daftykins: yeah, but then you have to maintain two file paths - and moving the home requires the same work as symlink, plus one entry in the /etc/fstab
<daftykins> negates the benefit of an SSD for storage, then
<daftykins> er, app config storage i mean
<galentanner> I have Xubuntu 14.04 installed on an old Gateway laptop.  SFSG.  The wireless internet won't fire up.  I installed the driver just a few days ago but I can't get the system to go on wireless.  Any ideas?
<Dumle29> bekks: daftykins: Will it actually impact performance that much though? With 16GB of ram, i'm thinking linux would use quite a bit for cache.
<daftykins> Dumle29: sounds like it's down to you then, maybe instead of symlinking you can just store stuff on the other disk
<bekks> daftykins: Unless you have a uncredibly big application config, there is no such benefit.
<LnxNoob> rypervenche If it can help : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10605687/
<daftykins> Dumle29: that has nothing to do with the fact that an initial program launch such as a browser will be pulling from HDD instead of SSD slower
<Dumle29> daftykins: Hmm, yeah. Only issue is some ubuntu programs look in the pictures folder for pictures (setting a background for example)
<daftykins> bekks: yeah, i suppose it'll be imperceptible in reality. i've not tried since i don't run desktop
<Dumle29> daftykins: aren't browsers and such installed in /var/ or /lib etc?
<daftykins> yes but their profile configs aren't
<bekks> Dumle29: in /usr/ most likely.
<daftykins> Dumle29: well i can count on one hand how many times i've changed background in the last year
<rypervenche> LnxNoob: Yeah, you don't have any IPv6 specific options in there. I have not yet set it up personally, although I probably should work on it. Maybe try in #ipv6 or #openvpn. Otherwise, there have to be guides online for how to do it.
<Dumle29> daftykins: Yeah that's not my main concern :) just figured if that program does, others might as well :)
<daftykins> all your personal configs are in ~/.config
<LnxNoob> rypervenche Ok thanks.
<daftykins> or just ~/.program
<rypervenche> LnxNoob: But as it stands now, you are not forwarding any IPv6 traffic, so it's normal that it uses your server's IPv6 IP.
<Dumle29> Also, is there a way that I can make a shell script searchable from where I search for other programs? Teamspeak ships as a program that I currently have to launch from the terminal :/
<rypervenche> Dumle29: I would set it up as a keyboard shortcut personally. That's what I do.
<Dumle29> rypervenche: Good idea! :)
<bekks> Dumle29: Put it in /home/user/bin and add that to your PATH.
<rypervenche> Dumle29: The way they have the startup script written, it has to be located in your Teamspeak folder.
<Dumle29> rypervenche: yeah, I guess I'll add it as a keyboard shortcut.
<rypervenche> Dumle29: But you can call the full path of the script, /home/username/TeamSpeak/ts3client_runscript.sh, or wherever it is located.
<galentanner> I have Xubuntu 14.04 installed on an old Gateway laptop.  SFSG.  The wireless internet won't fire up.  I installed the driver just a few days ago but I can't get the system to go on wireless.  Any ideas?
<daftykins> galentanner: does it 'see' networks?
<galentanner> how do I check that?
<daftykins> should have the network tool upper right
<galentanner> is that the up and down arrows?
<daftykins> galentanner: that indicates a wired connection, should also offer wireless if enabled
<galentanner> there is no wireless listed in that dropdown.
<daftykins> right click and check it's enabled
<Dumle29> rypervenche: So am I corrent in asuming that having a custom shortcut set up as "screen sh /path/to/ts3client_runscript/sh" should start the clinet? Becuase that command works in terminal, but doesn't seem to fire when I hit the combo I assigned
<rypervenche> Dumle29: All you need is "/path/to/ts3client_runscript/sh"
<rypervenche> Dumle29: You don't want screen or sh in front.
<Dumle29> rypervenche: Still doesn't work
<rypervenche> Dumle29: stat /path/to/ts3client_runscript.sh please
<Dumle29> rypervenche: Nevermind. It does now. I must have mistyped the first time
<galentanner> If I right click, there is nothing indicating about networks.  I left click and the menu comes up about the networking.  Nothing show up about wireless.
<OmegaCenti> Just installed Ubuntu 14.10 on this computer. This computer has a Nvidia Gtx 980 and a gtx 480 in it. It detected in the additional drivers the gtx 480 and installed binaries for it. however my main display (the one I am currently viewing ubunt and irc from) is limited to 1024x768 and 800x600. This display is hooked up to the gtx 980 via displayport. I would like this display to be in...
<OmegaCenti> ...1920x1080 (its native resolution) the gtx 980 is in the PCI-E slot closest to the cpu on the motherboard, the gtx 480 is in the slot further away from the cpu. Both cards work fine in windows.
<daftykins> OmegaCenti: you've got to create a custom xorg.conf most likely
<daftykins> are they SLI'd or operating independantly?
<OmegaCenti> operating independantly, as assymetrical cards cannot be SLI'd
<galentanner> Now If I go to the Mouse menu/Settings/Network Connections, the wireless shows in that list, but it says last used-never
<daftykins> OmegaCenti: that's actually wrong, but ok. so yeah, xorg.conf
<daftykins> galentanner: can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ip a | pastebinit" ?
<Dumle29> daftykins: You sure? I mean, one card can be used for physX, but I don't believe a 480 and 980 can SLI
<daftykins> yeah i was thinking maybe physx and graphics indepandant, but that's splitting hairs to what i meant really
<OmegaCenti> yes, it can only provide physX calculations
<galentanner> let me try it
<OmegaCenti> and doesn't require an SLI bridge adapter, nor should one be put on
<daftykins> there is no try, only succeed!
<OmegaCenti> okay daftykins, its been 10 years since I last tried ubuntu/linux
<OmegaCenti> where is xorg.conf again?
<daftykins> /etc/X11/
 * OmegaCenti is moaning and face palming at editing xorg again
<daftykins> there won't be one now, you need to create one
<daftykins> well, welcome to your quirky setup :)
<galentanner> ok.  did that.
<daftykins> galentanner: should've given a link to paste here
<galentanner> ok.  I closed it.  Hang on
<OmegaCenti> daftykins: is there an example file?
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> OmegaCenti: online somewhere
<galentanner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10605795/
<Dumle29> OmegaCenti: daftykins: Would the proprietary drivers be easier for OmegaCenti?
<daftykins> OmegaCenti: oh, which driver are you using btw?
<daftykins> Dumle29: please don't second guess, it's tedious
<OmegaCenti> I don't know, second guess sounds better, faster, and more reliable
<daftykins> keep up that smart tone and you'll be on your own :)
<daftykins> galentanner: yeah so you don't have a wireless interface setup right now - run "lshw -C network | pastebinit"
<daftykins> whichever driver you installed didn't work
<galentanner> ok
<OmegaCenti> Keep up that condescention and I'll ask someone else :)
<Dumle29> daftykins: Sorry. I just assumed that you didn't recommend the proprietary driver, as it's well. Proprietary.
<OmegaCenti> Dumle29: thanks again the driver is  331.113
<[1]MN> hi
<daftykins> OmegaCenti: that word doesn't actually apply to that situation, but yeah there are plenty of other volunteers
<[1]MN> Hey what is a Gnome module
<[1]MN> ??
<rad> Hi, I'm a newbie to Ubuntu, created a bootable pendrive (4GB) with 14.02 LTS on it. I'm able to boot, but when I try and install it from the pendrive -> select "Install within Windows 8" -> the pc restarts and takes me back to the same page. Any help?
<daftykins> that drive won't work with a 980
<daftykins> *driver
<galentanner> It gave me a couple warnings: WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<galentanner> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<daftykins> Dumle29: no i'm no FOSS nutjob, i advise what works.
<galentanner> What does this mean?
<elfer> install "within" windows 8?
<Dumle29> daftykins: Okay :P
<daftykins> galentanner: it means maybe stick 'sudo' at the front
<elfer> it shoulda be alongside
<galentanner> ok so not "lshw"
<nih0> galentanner: start it with sudo
<daftykins> elfer: what? did you use WUBI?
<rad> yes it says that! not alongside :(
<elfer> me? lol
<daftykins> galentanner: yes "sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit"
<elfer> whats wubi?
<galentanner> ok...I'll try it...
<daftykins> elfer: sorry didn't realise you were replying to someone, since you didn't use a nick
<elfer> i use win32diskimager to make live USBs
<elfer> from iso's
<rad> elfer: yep that is what did, from an iso
<elfer> ya its the way to go
<galentanner> ok.  Now what?
<rad> do you know why this would happen? With 12.04 I was able to install successfully. I am not even able to go ahea with the install in 14
<elfer> rad: no idea
<daftykins> galentanner: paste the link again...
<galentanner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10605817/
<daftykins> !uefi | rad make sure you're booting as EFI if windows 8 is installed as EFI
<ubottu> rad make sure you're booting as EFI if windows 8 is installed as EFI: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OmegaCenti> How do I stop the X service and then restart the X service ?
<[1]MN> what is a git repository
<rad> I will try this and get back. Thank you!
<elfer> when you use win32diskimager, you want to select "*.*" or all files from the file extenstion drop down box. since the drop down box only has one option (.img) files i think..but it WILL burn .iso files :)
<daftykins> galentanner: go to system settings in xfce, find the additional drivers thing and tell it to install the driver for your Broadcom 4318
<daftykins> [1]MN: repository for storing code
<elfer> i use efi
<daftykins> elfer: that's nice, but you're not the one asking for help
<galentanner> ok.  What did I just do?  The paste thing changed.
<elfer> =p
<elfer> .bartender daftykins
<OmegaCenti> does 14.10 use lightdm?
<daftykins> galentanner: what?
<octavian> Changed my video driver(radeon 8670m series, dell 3537 i5 4th gen) and after I login I can't access anything and I can't use terminal. I have access only to the login screen. After this everything is dead
<daftykins> OmegaCenti: sure
<octavian> Pls help guys
<galentanner> The commands that you gave me.  What did I do?
<nih0> octavian: can you open a virtual terminal before you log in with you dm?
<galentanner> The additional drivers window says there are no additional drivers
<daftykins> galentanner: showed me info of your hardware.
<octavian> nih0: how can i do that?
<galentanner> oh.  ok.
<galentanner> What does the "sudo" command do?
<Dumle29> runs the following command as super user
<daftykins> run as admin
<nih0> octavian: i think it's <ALT>+F1 - F10
<daftykins> galentanner: follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx bearing in mind your device is the BCM 4318. i must depart.
<galentanner> ok. What about "lshw"?
<galentanner> ok.  Thanks.
<Dumle29> list hardware
<octavian> nih0: when should i use this key combo? Right before the login screen?
<daftykins> galentanner: i see you want to learn every single separate word of that command. looks like Dumle29 is your pal
<whatever43> hello there, my kernel cannot load the root partition anymore. it's an LUKS partition in an lvm2 volume
<galentanner> Just curious.  I like to know how things work.  I appreciate your help.
<cool_boy> hi , I am trying to create softlink inside /opt but it turns out to be broken (red) link
<cool_boy> I am doing ln -s OpenERP80/ /opt/OpenERP80
<whatever43> cool_boy: it's target linkname imho
<whatever43> cool_boy try ln -s /opt/OpenER... OpenER..
<cool_boy> whatever43: it says ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘OpenERP80/OpenERP80’: File exists
<elfer> how come no one has +v in this chan?
<cool_boy> but file OpenERP80 doesn`t exist in /opt
<whatever43> hello there, my kernel cannot load the root partition anymore. it's an LUKS partition in an lvm2 volume. i'm getting into busybox - kernel stops waiting for root file system
<octavian> nih0: I managed to open the virtual terminal. Hiw can I revert the changes?
<SchrodingersScat> elfer: not moderated channel
<bekks> cool_boy: So where does it exist?
<octavian> guys pls
<elfer> ah
<cool_boy> bekks: it exists in current directory
<bekks> cool_boy: What is the current directory?
<cool_boy> bekks: /home/ubuntu/workplace
<lakitu> hey - black screen on install - no nothing. someone said maybe a graphics card issue? i have a 5770, what do i do?
<bekks> cool_boy: sudo ln -s /home/ubuntu/workplace/OpenERP80 /opt/OpenERP80
<lakitu> radeon hd 5770
<bekks> !nomodeset | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lakitu> thanks
<lakitu> bekks
<cool_boy> bekks: it is what I was trying before , it creates a link inside /opt/OpenERP80 -> OpenERP80 (but I see it in red color) .
<cool_boy> also I can not enter in directory
<bekks> cool_boy: IT doesnt ;)
<bekks> cool_boy: Remove all old artefacts before.
<nicomachus> hey guys, what's the difference between the two memtest options in grub?
<cool_boy> ok I Am removing :)
<octavian> Changed my video driver(radeon 8000m series) and after I login I can't access anything. I have access only to the login screen and to Virtual Terminal. After this everything is dead
<octavian> Help~~~~~<<
<nicomachus> one just says "memtest+86" but the other says "memtest+86, serial console 115200)
<cool_boy> bekks: so I removed , now there is no 'OpenERP80' directory inside /opt
<lakitu> thank you bekks - you fixed my black screen - will commit changes
<lakitu> thanks again
<elfer> scat man
<SchrodingersScat> elfer: be-bop-zip-zow yes?
<elfer> correct
<daftykins> nicomachus: google result #1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1445275
<elfer> lol
<SchrodingersScat> elfer: Do you have a question?
<Prezident> daftykins: not everyone got a browser and a gui to google at! :)
<octavian> SchrodingersScat: I have a question man
<Prezident> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elfer> no sir scat
<whatever43> after moving root filesystem into an encrypted lvm partition my kernel cannot mount the root partition anymore - please help
<whatever43> getting into busybox shell after kernel gives up waiting for root filesystem
<cool_boy> ln -s creaets link in same directory but not creating outside of current directory :(
<cool_boy> what I am missing
<vlt> whatever43: Is cryptsetup available in the busybox shell?
<whatever43> no, tried that
<dhrosa> can anyone reccomend a cloud backup service for like, 8TB of data? I want to have my home server backed-up offsite
<dhrosa> problem is most of the solutions I've found depend on some mac/windows GUI...
<mguy> dhrosa: rsync.net?
<vlt> whatever43: Then the kernel has no chance of finding it. Boot another kernel (a live system like grml.org), chroot and install cryptsetup and lvm2. This should update your initrd.img.
<bekks> cool_boy: pastebin ls -lha /home/youruser/workspace/ /opt/ please
<Guest55035> anybody here with flex and bison expreince  ?
<vlt> whatever43: Maybe the Ubuntu live CD/DVD/USB also works.
<mguy> dhrosa: actually that could cost your $1120/month so that might be out of your price range
<whatever43> vlt: it is installed but i'll give it a try anyway, thank you
<cool_boy> bekks: aah thanks I understood, where I was mistaking, I was not writing whole path  of source
<dhrosa> mguy: you mean $11.20?
<bekks> cool_boy: My command for you included the full path.
<mguy> dhrosa: 0.14 USD per gigabyte
<cool_boy> bekks: yes thanks, I was thinking system should consider path of my current directory :(
<dhrosa> oh shit yeah, I was calculating with .14 cents per GB, oops
<Jakey2> if i change a .conf file how do i refresh so it comes into action
<bekks> cool_boy: Thats why my conmand included the full path...
<bekks> Jakey2: depends on the application which uses that file.
<Jakey2> tmux
<kk0710> Hi guys, I have been monitoring my syslog due to some wireless connectivity issues.  this just popped up and I was wondering if it is anything I need to worry about: gnome-session[2255]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_environ_setenv: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<breadmonster> Hey guys.
<dhrosa> mguy: looks like CrashPlan will probably work for me
<breadmonster> Can someone help me fix network manager's strange behavior?
<bekks> breadmonster: Which strange behaviour?
<breadmonster> bekks: It freezes when trying to connect to WPA2 PEAP with no certificate given.
<breadmonster> Extremely strange, restarting doesn't work.
<breadmonster> bekks: Any ideas?
<moppy_> Hello. Is it fine to dump files onto an ubuntu liveusb without causing it to fail? I want to save my config files to the USB that I use for installing, so that I dont have to get them dropbox to setup a new machine each time
<breadmonster> I don't have wifi until this issue gets fixed.
<breadmonster> Anyone?
<Amm0n> breadmonster, there was a bug related to PEAP https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1104476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104476 in network-manager (openSUSE) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 network without CA_Certificate" [High,Confirmed]
<breadmonster> Amm0n: That seems to be the bug.
<breadmonster> How do I patch it?
<moppy_> Says it's alread backported to Utopic
<breadmonster> I'm on 14.04.
<breadmonster> That's Trusty Tahr, right?
<Amm0n> breadmonster, read the comments, i'd start with commenting out "system-ca-certs=true" in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<moppy_> T is before U, don't know the exact names
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> hey i just noticed it goes by the alphabet
<breadmonster> Amm0n: Yeah, this is slightly different.
<breadmonster> Amm0n: When I enter details, it'll bring up the CA Cert not specified dialog box, and then network manager will just freeze.
<malice> Hey guys, problem: my ubuntu doesn't recognize, as for now, right alt i.e. it doesn't distinguish alt keys.
<malice> Whenever I press right alt it has the same signal as left alt.
<malice> Any solution? It makes me unable to use accents :(
<EriC^^> malice, open a terminal and type xev
<EriC^^> malice, press left alt and right alt and see what you get for the keycode and name
<breadmonster> Amm0n: can I PM?
<Amm0n> breadmonster, anything in /var/log/syslog?
<malice> EriC^^, I used xev to test keycode from both alts
<Amm0n> sure^
<malice> EriC^^, serial is the same(37)
<cool_boy> is it possible to change user name?
<cool_boy> in ubuntu*
<leo_> hello, i accidentally formatted a 2 TB usb disk, and now im looking into ways of restoring it. i tried testdisk, but it is very slow (0% after 2h). i know that the drive only had one fat32 partion on it. has anybody got any advice for me?
<EriC^^> cool_boy, create a new user and copy the contents of your user's home dir
<EriC^^> leo_, testdisk should pick it up easily within a few seconds
<cool_boy> thanks EriC^^
<malice> cool_boy, or you can edit it in UserEditor in System Settings
<EriC^^> cool_boy, np
<leo_> i havent had any luck, i left the scan running for 4h+ and got nothing
<malice> User Accounts*
<malice> cool_boy, here you have detailed answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<cool_boy> thanks mal
<malice> mind the comments to first answers though :)
<cool_boy> malice: *
<malice> np
<EriC^^> cool_boy, if you copy the user's contents, make sure you copy the hidden files as well, and run chown on them to change the ownership
<cool_boy> I will make it sure
<Cronico> hello !
<Cronico> [malice] do you play cs?
<EriC^^> leo_, it usually picks it up within the first 10 secs or so
<leo_> is there anything i could be doing wrong?
<EriC^^> leo_, try it again, also make sure it's using the proper partition table type
<EriC^^> ( the screen that asks if it's Intel gpt etc. )
<leo_> yeah
<EriC^^> leo_, did you run a deep search?
<leo_> Hint: Intel partition table type has been detected.
<leo_> so i choose intel
<leo_> no
<leo_> i ran the quick search
<EriC^^> try quiting the quick search and run a deep search
<leo_> okay
<leo_> one second
<leo_> its running now
<breadmonster> How do I restart network manager?
<hypophthalmus> Does anyone know if it's possible to install other operating systems on the ubuntu phone?
<popey> hypophthalmus: depends which phone
<leo_> no results so far
<EriC^^> breadmonster, sudo service network-manager restart
<breadmonster> EriC^^: That means I'll be disconnected from the current network, yeah?
<EriC^^> breadmonster, yeah it will disconnect then reconnect
<breadmonster> Perfect.
<EriC^^> leo_, are you sure it's Intel? who knows
<EriC^^> leo_, try sudo parted -l and check the partition table type
<leo_> EriC^^: it is "Partition Table: msdos"
<EriC^^> ok it's intel then
<EriC^^> leo_, there's also photorec btw
<breadmonster_> Okay, network manager is clearly failing me.
<breadmonster_> Is there a way to connect from the command line?
<EriC^^> if you're trying to recover certain files
<leo_> nope, i pretty much need the whole thing
<EriC^^> breadmonster_, yeah but it's very tedious
<EriC^^> breadmonster_, nmcli
<breadmonster_> EriC^^: Tell me? GUI doesn't seem to work.
<leo_> there's also something else in the parted -l output
<leo_> this
<breadmonster_> EriC^^: I don't really have another option.
<leo_> Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags  1      1049kB  2000GB  2000GB  primary               lba
<leo_> that could be the partition
<leo_> no results on the deep search yet btw
<Cronico> hello !
<breadmonster_> EriC^^: May I PM?
<EriC^^> leo_, what happens if you mount that partition?
<EriC^^> try to stop the deep search and mount it
<EriC^^> breadmonster_, sure but i can't really help that much with nmcli
<EriC^^> i usually just follow whatever it asks
<Cronico> [Latina] oouuu a latina beautiful jajaja
<leo_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdi1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error         In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail or so.
<Cronico> perdon
<Cronico> beautiful latina
<Cronico> jajaja
<lakitu> another question. my onboard video hardware is displayed in lspci, but only the video card is recognized in ATI Catalyst Control Center
<nih0> Cronico: wtf
<lakitu> how do i get this to recognize both my onboard graphics AND my video card?
<Cronico> [nih0] sorry !
<Cronico> [nih0] i speak spanish
<leo_> that happens both with and without -t vfat argument
<Cronico> asi que te paseo feo ql
<Cronico> [nih0] nice to meet you
<lakitu> how do i get my system to recognize/use the onboard video as well as the video card, i mean - catalyst only recognizes card
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<userme> hello how do u change from abi word to libreoffice by deafult
<Telefunken> Hi. I was trying to Install Ubuntu 14.10 ----- inside ------ Windows 8.1 using Wubi.exe, but I can´t see the option. In previous releases there was the option to Install Ubuntu inside Windows in a easy way. It is not available anymore?
<Telefunken> (Excuse my bad english please)
<NegativeFlare> lakitu: Catalyst is made to only see ATI/AMD Cards :P
<leo_> EriC^^: I also tried using parted on the drive and using the rescue command, however i received no results
<EriC^^> Telefunken, why don't you dual boot? or put ubuntu in a vm?
<EriC^^> leo_, i see
<leo_> anything else i could try?
<Telefunken> EriC^^: I prefer on dual boot then... I was just needing Ubuntu quickly and that was a good option back then. I just think that Ubuntu is lacking an opportunity to spread the OS among newbie users who does not how to run a vm or making it work on a dual boot. Install inside windows is a good option for many people. Thanks anyway, good night /afternoon
<leo_> Eric^^: I also recently copied that data over to a 8TB storage, however it was also formatted. Should i attempt to fix the 8TB storage instead?
<EriC^^> leo_, yeah why not
<EriC^^> if testdisk picks it up it will be pretty easy
<EriC^^> i found this link not sure if it helps much http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784873
<EriC^^> there's also the official datarecovery page, have you seen it?
<lakitu> NegativeFlare, ok. how do i do multiple monitors from both my video card & onboard video?
<NegativeFlare> lakitu: as far as I know, you can't
<leo_> yes, i have tried the three methods described on it
<lakitu> really?
<NegativeFlare> Only with either two cards or one card with two heads
<testo9> I tried rowhammer test and I really don't understand if I'm concerned or not. If someone can just help me abot this, I don't understand the results of the test.
<mrkie> if i chmod a file, where does ubuntu safe that? i mean not the bash history, but that it is done, like a configuration file
<bekks> mrkie: On the filesystem.
<mrkie> yes, but where exactly, what file of the filesystem?
<bekks> mrkie: The inode containg the file metadata, to be exact.
<bekks> mrkie: No file, but an inode.
<mrkie> so if the file is removed that has a chmod, there is not anything left, like in a file?
<mrkie> if i do chmod a+x file.sh and i remove that file, i mean
<bekks> mrkie: Correct. The inode is cleared, so the metadata is lost.
<mrkie> ok thanks
<leo_> EriC^^ if i select the 8TB drive and then choose analyse
<leo_> i get this
<leo_> http://pastebin.com/hQNKrKzS
<EriC^^> leo_, try pressing p over the partition to view the files ( i think it's p check at the bottom )
<leo_> pressing p has no effect
<EriC^^> leo_, did you stop the quick search?
<EriC^^> ah, try to quick search first
<leo_> http://i.imgur.com/qBToYiW.png
<leo_> quick search is super slow
<EriC^^> usually it picks it up in the first 10 secs or so
<EriC^^> let it run for a min since the drive is big
<leo_> okay
<EriC^^> and press q if it nothing shows up, and try the deep search
<lakitu> hm
<nickerSLAVEgg> sup nickers yo bro?
<leo_> also i am not sure if this matters, but the drive is a wd my book duo, so internally it uses two 4TB drives
<leo_> for the pc it shows as one 8TB one tho
<leo_> also, no results on quick search EricC^^
<leo_> should i switch to deep search?
<EriC^^> yeah
<leo_> actually
<leo_> something showed up
<leo_> http://i.imgur.com/uqS6UZg.png
<leo_> im pretty sure thats not it tho
<bekks> Why dont you let it run and continue and finish the search? :)
<leo_> because it runs very slow
<EriC^^> leo_, try the deep search real quick
<leo_> okay, will do
<bekks> leo_: And?
<bekks> leo_: If you dont let it finish its analysis, your attempts are pointless.
<leo_> okay, i can leave it run
<leo_> it could take several days tho
<bekks> leo_: Yeah.
<bekks> leo_: Data recovery is not a quick deal.
<leo_> okay, thanks for the help!
<EriC^^> leo_, i'd try the deep search real quick, if it doesn't pick it up after a min i'd do what bekks suggested
<OmegaCenti> Just installed 14.10, have a single GPU in my computer (Nvidia GTX 980) and I cannot get the restricted drivers for it apparently. the output resolution is 1024x768. The native resolution of this monitor is 1920x1080(120hz)
<OmegaCenti> it is connected via displayport > DVI
<leo_> okay, i will let the deep search run for a few mins
<leo_> no results on the deep search
<leo_> just go ahead and stop, then start the quick search again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<leo_> okay
<bekks> run it and let it finish. :)
<leo_> okay, I'll do that
<moppy_> finding nothing at all? Did you format it, or zero fill it as part of formatting?
<leo_> thanks for the help EriC^^ and bekks
<wilornel> Hey guys! I have a problem where when I open a program, its window does not show. On the left toolbar I can see a small triangle pointing on the icon of the program (for example firefox), and I even the alt+tab menu shows me the firefox icon but when I select it, the window does not show
<wilornel> the only thing I can run is the terminal
<leo_> moppy_ i used the quick format option (for the 8TB one) so in theory the data should be easy to recover, however it only found a mac partion (so far)
<leo_> and i had no mac partion
<wilornel> Actually, that's not true. There are some programs that I can open. For example, K3b, the Ubuntu Software Centre, Gimp
<wilornel> s/open/view the window/
<moppy_> 8TB?
<rypervenche> wilornel: What isn't opening for you? Do you have a custom theme installed?
<bjeli> Hello guys
<EriC^^> wilornel, do you have another monitor?
<EriC^^> or workspaces
<wilornel> no custom theme installed
<wilornel> "Well, this is embarassing"
<wilornel> That's what Firefox is showing, cuz it crashed last time, heh
<wilornel> EriC^^ was right
<wilornel> I'm really embarassed right now :/
<EriC^^> happens to everyonel
<breadmonster> EriC^^ Amm0n: thanks a ton guys
<EriC^^> no problem
<moppy_> Wow, didn't know they made 8TB drives yet. However there are some out there. FOr a minute I thought you were running recovery on some kind of raid.
<Amm0n> breadmonster, yw. how did you fix it?
<breadmonster> Amm0n: Found some corrupted file representing the system config, fixed that, and removed MAC address cloning.
<kk0710> Hi guys, I have been monitoring my syslog due to some wireless connectivity issues.  this just popped up and I was wondering if it is anything I need to worry about: gnome-session[2255]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_environ_setenv: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<TheNumb> kk0710: probably not
<TheNumb> kk0710: does your gnome-session crash?
<kk0710> not that I have seen
<bjeli> Hello, can anyone help or direct me to a "OS X" theme? One that doesn't slow the system
<tripelb> 14.04 I have a graphics card with a "special" driver (that keeps failing). What is safe-graphics mode and will it work with my nvidia card. The fail happens in 2d-gnome as well as unity. I am only doing something like, starting firefox, or it may work for a long time with ff on.
<tripelb> bjeli:  hi. have you seen Elementary. It is an OS based on Ubuntu but not receiving the Ubuntu updates (I think) BUT they have a gui you can run on top of regular ubuntu. It has a dashboard like the mac. I met the designer at the SCaLE13x (linus expo in so.cal)
<tripelb> bjeli:  it isnt a mac emulation.
<tripelb> And I would like to know how it goes for you. I was thinking of doing it but oh my present graphics problem. bjeli
<bjeli> I did seen Elementary. And didnt know you can install it on top of Ubuntu
<daftykins> it's likely unsupported
<daftykins> so don't do it
<PreSSion> hello ppl from ubuntu, first sorry my "engrish", Somebody know if the surface pro 3 with ubuntu and the correct kernel the stylus will work fine? I mean pushing the hand on the screen and writting with the stylus. I want do this because i don't watn to pay a lot of licence in my company
<PreSSion> hello ppl from ubuntu, first sorry my "engrish", Somebody know if the surface pro 3 with ubuntu and the correct kernel the stylus will work fine? I mean pushing the hand on the screen and writting with the stylus. I want do this because i don't watn to pay a lot of licence in my company
<OmegaCenti> Alright, Ive got a weird problem where it boots up ubuntu 14.10, but then it shows the ubuntu background and nothing else. Is anyone available for troubleshooting?
<haza-w`> OmegaCenti: If it's what I think it is, you may have the Unity shell disabled.
<bprompt> PreSSion:     not acquainted myself with surface pro 3, thus wouldn't know
<OmegaCenti> haza-w`: well, I just installed fresh ubuntu 14.10, then added xorg-edgers ppa, installed the 346drivers for nvidia gtx 980
<OmegaCenti> could you tell me how to reenable the unity shell?
<haza-w`> OmegaCenti: Try http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<OmegaCenti> If I go to ctrl-alt-f2 and hist dmesg | less it says systemd-logind[1036] failes to start unit user@1000.service: unknown unit: user@1000 service
<OmegaCenti> haza-w`: error: cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $Display
<PreSSion> thanks anyway bprompt i am going to ask one time more:
<PreSSion> not acquainted myself with surface pro 3, thus wouldn't know
<PreSSion> hello ppl from ubuntu, first sorry my "engrish", Somebody know if the surface pro 3 with ubuntu and the correct kernel the stylus will work fine? I mean pushing the hand on the screen and writting with the stylus. I want do this because i don't watn to pay a lot of licence in my company
<haza-w`> OmegaCenti: There are reports on the Intertubes that removing the third-party display driver package and then re-installing it later fixed the issue
<haza-w`> that was with the third party ATI drivers
<haza-w`> sounds like something's gone Badly Wrong(tm) though...
<OmegaCenti> alright, I guess I will try that
<ax562> what is the best way to debug ubuntu when system errors appear
<haza-w`> not a very satisfactory answer I'm afraid
<k1l> ax562: see system logs in /var/log like dmesg, syslog and Xorg.log
<haza-w`> OmegaCenti: This might be it... http://askubuntu.com/questions/215415/unity-doesnt-load-after-installing-nvidia-drivers
<OmegaCenti> oh my
<OmegaCenti> yeah, that looks like all sorts of bad. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<OmegaCenti> isn't that like... everything?
<kk0710> hey guys is it possible that that my system is incorrectly reporting my CPU usage.  top has plugin-container over 100%  but everything seems to be running ok
<bekks> kk0710: So show us the output of top.
<kk0710> top lists plugin-con at 100.3
<kk0710> psensor shows my max cpu usage at 72% though
<kk0710> max temp is 58
<bekks> kk0710: Temperature is irrelevant for what top is showing.
<kk0710> if my CPU usage was 100% the temp should shoot up
<kk0710> ok I just killed it and will see what happens
<Kroach> what is the equivalent of Fedoras 'glib-devel' package in Ubuntu?
<OmegaCenti> alright, ubuntu reinstall #3 woohoo! Loving Ubuntu "Just Works!"(Tm)
<haza-w`> You should have seen me trying to set up OS X on my parent's recently purchased iMac.
<haza-w`> For a product and OS that markets itself specifically as working straight out of the box (compared with that infidel Microsoft product), it took about 12 hours to get it usable.
<haza-w`> Refused to work without essential updates, and their update system was broken and went into an infinite loop, using up about 20GB of my parents' limited-usage internet package overnight.
<ALFA> salve
<ALFA>  sono fede
<Guest31363> sono federica
<Guest31363>  ho 14 anni
<Guest31363> ci siete?
<Guest20891> is irc working?
<bekks> Yes.
<Guest20891> oh good
<dabockster> red 5 standing by
<DMRadford> Hello everybody. I'm in need of some assistance, possibly paid. I need to set up a basic server running redmine and subversion (integrated). Anybody know of a turnkey solution?
<bekks> DMRadford: Talk to your preferred hoster, they offer managed solutions.
<ObrienDave> and please don't crosspost in more than one 'buntu channel. thanks
<DMRadford> I am my own hoster. Small startup studio that's expanding. I've been a one man operation until now, and now I'm managing a decentralized team of 4.
<DMRadford> ObrienDave, ok, sorry about that.
<bekks> DMRadford: Do you have your own datacenter? :)
<DMRadford> bekks, not exactly, I have a PC that I've set up to be a server but I need to reconfigure it for redmine and svn
<bekks> DMRadford: So install and configure it.
<DMRadford> bekks, I'm trying, but I'm having trouble getting everything working. I got subversion working, but I can't seem to get redmine set up no matter how many wikis I dig through.
<Jackevansevo> :q
<littlebit> hi people, I have a funny problem. But then I when I run vim as user with user specific plugins, I get a list of errors telling me that it detected errors for each plugin installed "while processing /usr/share/vim/vimrc", altough I can use the feature of each plugin. how or what can I do to solve this
<tripelb> 14.04 I have a graphics card with a "special" driver (that keeps failing). What is safe-graphics mode and will it work with my nvidia card. The fail happens in 2d-gnome as well as unity. I am only doing something like, starting firefox, or it may work for a long time with ff on.
<nick___> this is a little off subject, but i just joined an ubuntu related "google community", but i dont see how to make a post., although i can reply to other peoples posts
<tripelb> Question, will the safe graphics work with an nvidia card
<tripelb> nick___:  is that on google plus?
<clewin> hello
<nick___> no, is that what i am supposed to use, or something?
<k1l> nick___: ask in here, or askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums
<k1l> (if its ubuntu support related)
<tripelb> nick___:  what is the url of the site where you are accessing this google group? Or is it on USEnet?
<tripelb> nick___:  I would need to look at it to see what you are missing.
<nick___> tripe - https://plus.google.com/communities/109120069102230291151
<clewin> is there a simmilar tool like connectify hostpot for linux ?
<k1l> nick___: talk to the admins of that g+ group
<tripelb> nick___:  a reminder, I dont get a highlist unless you say tripelb (you can use nick completion. tab on your computer. eyeglass on android)
<tripelb> nick___:  oops highlight. will go to that link now.
<JB_> Hey all... Is anyone around that might be able to help me with a busted raid 10?  I have tried so many things from sites but am getting nowhere :(
<tripelb> nick___:  it is google+ and I dont want to join it under my email to figure it out. Google+ has help files. ( Just a sec. I will look again)
<drose379> Hey guys, I tried hooking up a second monitor to my laptop and its messing with my graphics pretty severly
<drose379> Anyone heard of the issue?
<drose379> The issue is "font/glyph rendering"
<nick___> tripe - thnks i think i found it, its called share which i guess is the new hip way to say post
<acalbaza> i have my ubuntu connected up to a directory server, how can i get it so that network shares honor my login so that i don't have to re-authenticate to them?
<bekks> Authenticate against that directory server upon login.
<scellow_> Hey guys, i have a laptop (Acer E1-570) with in Intel HD 4000, there is a lag when i want to change brightness using the shortcut fn, the lag is about 1-5 seconds, sometimes 10+seconds, i tried on 14,04, 14,10 and even 15,04beta1 same problem, i tried to follow this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/847001/comments/41 but still same problem :/ what should i do ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847001 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Adjusting display brightness is very slow on several Dell laptops" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bekks> scellow_: How often do you need to adjust the brightness?
<Kwaku> Hello, I am having trouble with my Dell Latitude D630. I have Ubuntu 14.04 on it. After the last update all of the desktop icons disappeared including Unity. I was also getting the EVIOCSKEYCODE error. I have posted this on the forums two days ago but since the thread was marked SOLVED already, I imagine no one has looked at it. You can find the history of what I have done so far and other error codes here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthr
<Kwaku> ead.php?t=2250210    I am the last post.'
<Kwaku> Also, I can no longer log in. When I try under the user or the guest accounts they both just cycle back to the login screen. Again more infor here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250210
<wlodpolm> hi
<scellow_> bekks: not that often, but it's still a bug :p
<vinicius> Oi
<vinicius> Hi!
<vinicius> alguém ai?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<notAfadss> anyone have a go to guide on securing and hosting websites from ubuntu?
<daftykins> as in you want us to find you one?
<desha> هل من عرب؟
<notAfadss> daftykins as in i dont know which i should use after looking and if anyone knew a good one
<notAfadss> i would like it.
<daftykins> oic
<ablest1980> notAfadss i found two websites for you
<notAfadss> xD
<ablest1980> http://ubuntuserverguide.com/
<tomreyn> Kwaku: the "media error" and "{DRDY ERR}" errors indicate storage read / write errors
<ablest1980> Ubuntu Server Guide - Official Ubuntu Documentation
<notAfadss> albest1980 it does not go into details about stuff actually i have it
<ablest1980> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<ablest1980> ^
<tomreyn> Kwaku: remove any removable media and see whether this issue persists. if it does, boot from a live cd / usb and check the health of your hard drive.
<ablest1980> ok
<Kwaku> tomreyn, I have no removable media plugged in. Except the HDD... That is troublesome to hear...
<tomreyn> Kwaku: how old is this HDD?
<Kallb123> Hi guys, I'm running an ubuntu server, with an ubuntu server virtual machine inside. I set up a bridge network for them to get dofferent IPs. But today the virtual machine ran out of space, so I restarted it to mess around with disk sizes and suddenly networking won't work
<ablest1980> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/web-servers.html
<ablest1980> ^
<needhelpty> Hello guys, Suspend is not working Ubuntu 14.04 when i click suspend it goes off for like a sec and then boots up to the Login screen of Ubuntu, its enabled in the BIOS "S3" sorry for being stupid
<Kallb123> When booting it says Waiting for network configuration... then boots after giving up. No network. I didn't touch any networking stuff though and now the other virtual machine has no network either
<Kwaku> tomreyn, This old lappy must be at least 10 years old. All stock
<Kwaku> tomreyn, that's my guess anyway... hard tellin not knowin...
<jhutchins> Kwaku: You could probably get a date from the bios.
<tomreyn> Kwaku: that's waaay beyong the HDD's lifetime then
<tomreyn> * beyond
<jhutchins> Kwaku: Fortunately they're pretty easy to replace.  ssds are reasonable too.
<jhutchins> Kwaku: Might be a little hard finding an ATA instead of a sata.
<tomreyn> chances are he can get a previously owned one for free
<Kwaku> jhutchins, where in the bios? I'm curios now... I have a couple lying around...
<tomreyn> it would usually say on the first screen once you're in
<Cavanini> I started Fdupes (for find duplicate files) 8 hs ago and it is now only in 39%. How could I STOP it?
<Kwaku> I see it
<Kwaku> 2008
<tomreyn> so probably 5 years. still plenty. it's all just guessing though until you check your HDD with a S.M.A.R.T. capable application
<Kwaku> Actually, come to think of it, this is an updated bios. I remember having to do that to this old bird...
<daftykins> Kwaku: boot a live session, identify the hard disk, then "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit"
<tomreyn> Kwaku: make sure you have backups before oyu fiddle with that
<Kwaku> aye
<tomreyn> Cavanini: if it's a command line application, try ctrl-c
<tomreyn> Cavanini: if it's a GUI one, use xkill
<sovereignentity> my system has /dev/sdc    /sdc1 as /    and /sdc2 as home where should grub be installed
<daftykins> sovereignentity: that is hard disk 3, so we need to know what's on sda and sdb
<Cavanini> tomreyn THANKS!! ctrl+c it worked! :)
<tomreyn> Cavanini: either way, identifying the PID (program ID) in 'ps auixw' output should work, followed by "kill PID" (replace "PID" by the actual PID you determined in the first stepö there)
<tomreyn> welcome
<Cavanini> have a good week beggining :) see ya
<sovereignentity>  daftykins  sda has movies  sdb has nothing at present maybe backup at some point
<daftykins> sovereignentity: sounds like you need to put GRUB on sdc then
<daftykins> sovereignentity: but a "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" would be handy
<tomreyn> Kallb123: maybe just give the whole thing a reboot then, it has worked before (TM)
<Kallb123> tomreyn, I've been rebooting already :( rebooted the VMs then the host... then again...
<Kallb123> tomreyn, everything was cool for weeks, then the img ran out of space and everything has just gone haywire... Don't even understand how the second VM can be affected
<wlodpolm> you need to boot in single user mode and fsck the partition
<tomreyn> chances are you updated some software a while ago and now there's some incompatibility or outdated configuration getting in the way. that's a *very* rough guess, though. so far you have not even discussed the virtualization you're using and what you found on your logs.
<wlodpolm> wont mount til you do
<Kallb123> tomreyn, the servers are rebooted quite often, so not sure about compatibility, I think I even disabled updates (except security) on initial install
<cptn_drake> hi guys, newbie here  i downloaded an ubuntu .iso to my flash drive. the flash drive address is /dev/sdb. how do i locate this file on the command line, since /dev/sdb is apparently not a directory. Any hint you can help understand this somewhat confusing point to a newbie would be helpful
<Kallb123> tomreyn, using qemu and virtmanager to host ubuntu servers within an ubuntu server
<sovereignentity> daftykins, http://sprunge.us/hMTd
#ubuntu 2016-03-14
<Anthony-L> http://askubuntu.com/questions/481414/install-nvidia-driver-instead-nouveau
<daftykins> nvidia always takes precedence over nouveau when installed
<k1l> if you install the nvidia from the ubuntu repo there is no need for blacklisting
<Anthony-L> k1l, daftykins, is there a reason why I'm having freezing issues on reboot? it's intermittent.
<daftykins> Anthony-L: i hope you're not using the PPA mentioned in that link - also that's not info we need as we're familiar with these setups
<k1l> Anthony-L: so you installed the nvidia driver from where?
<Anthony-L> the GUI
<k1l> Anthony-L: what ubuntu is it exactly? what vdieo card? what driver? what kernel?
<Anthony-L> sysstem settings, software and updates.
<daftykins> your own link states you do not need to uninstall nouveau when repo drivers are in use, which you say you're using
<daftykins> so what happens when this freeze occurs?
<Anthony-L> purple screen of death
<Anthony-L> no error, just a plain old purple screen.
<daftykins> no i need the full story, what's going on?
<daftykins> cold boot and it fails to reach desktop? i need details here
<Anthony-L> cold boot and it will reach the desktop, on restart it doesn't reach desktop.
<daftykins> guaranteed or intermittent? and what does it *do* on said boots? stuck on the splash screen?
<Anthony-L> guaranteed on restart, cold boot is intermittent. I don't see grub menu.
<Anthony-L> I'm currently on the machine too.
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<daftykins> system details and versions
<Anthony-L> you want me to paste them here?
<daftykins> no in a pastebin
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Anthony-L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15380670/
<daftykins> hmm not entirely fond of the way that looks, i would "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo apt install nvidia-361 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings"
<Anthony-L> can i just copy/paste that whole command?
<daftykins> if you're allergic to typing, sure
<k1l> Anthony-L: "lsb_release -d" please
<daftykins> yeah, did kinda skip answering that part
<Anthony-L> ?
<k1l> <k1l> Anthony-L: "lsb_release -d" please
<k1l> what is the output?
<daftykins> < daftykins> system details and versions
<Anthony-L> Description:	Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch)
<Anthony-L> daftykins, ok, did those commands.
<k1l> Anthony-L: ok. you are running a development release  and worry about unstableness.
<daftykins> idiot
<daftykins> wrong channel
<Anthony-L> no need to name call.
<k1l> Anthony-L: 16.04 is not yet released. #ubuntu+1 is the channel for the development releases. and for development releases unstableness is to be expected. best is to file a bug and report it.
<k1l> daftykins: no need for that language.
<daftykins> for timewasting there is
<Anthony-L> k1l, thanks
<bazhang> daftykins, please upgrade the civility factor
<daftykins> this user has spent a lot of today seeing me tell people 16.04 is in another channel - deal with it
<Anthony-L> bad customer service.... :P
<daftykins> volunteers don't get paid, so you're lucky you got what you did
<daftykins> now go try it - if it's still a problem, file a bug
 * reisio gets paid
<daftykins> and don't try to ask for help in the wrong channels again
<jakesyl> .msg nickserv identify jake1998
<Anthony-L> thanks for being condescending. have a good day. new users sure do feel welcome, i'm sure.
<bazhang> daftykins, PM please
<cvetan> hey guys, are there known launchpad issues lately?
<cvetan> since i ran sudo apt-get update on my 14.04 install and it threw errors as i see for all ppa-s i added.
<k1l> cvetan: please put the outpu of "sudo apt update" into a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> cvetan: I've not seen any issues.
<squinty> looks like ppa.launchpad is down right now
<tgm4883> oh yea, that would do it
<cvetan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15380984/
<squinty> cvetan,  no need for that   the site if offline right now
<squinty> if/is
<cvetan> ok.
<cvetan> i first went to launchpad and it wasn't down.
<cvetan> that is why i came here.
<squinty> been down for about an hour from this end of things  (last time I tried updating)
<cvetan> ok thanks for the info.
<squinty> yw
<czwolf> Hello, searching answer, having this strange problem. When I issue 2 commands in the console, is ok. When I do it remotely only one (the second one) works. it is for the same application: sudo monit myapp | at now + 1 min && sudo monit stop myapp
<Danielh90> If I install mysql server will I get the phpmyadmin? also and will it effect mineraft performance?
<tgm4883> Danielh90: no, if you install phpmyadmin then you will get phpmyadmin
<tgm4883> Danielh90: and it could affect minecraft performance. But since we don't know if your are running on a raspberry pi or a 32 core 128GB RAM server, it's tough to answer that question
<Danielh90> oh ok
<Bashing-om> " ppa.launchpad.net  will be offline for up to two hours from 00:00 UTC (in 15 minutes) for a storage upgrade. " A bit dated .
<squinty> thanks for the update Bashing-om
<virtuosoj> Is 16.04 going to stick with Nautilus 3.14 as file manager? Or upgrade to 3.18
<reisio> virtuosoj: does it matter?
<virtuosoj> reisio, yes. google drive capabilities, better file/folder search
<k1l> !info nautilus xenial
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 551 kB, installed size 1887 kB
<k1l> 3.18
<virtuosoj> thx
<reisio> I'm sure you can get those with 3.14
<reisio> but I also see no reason to avoid 16.04, so :)
<virtuosoj> tbh I've been jumping back and forth between Ubuntu and Fedora. it's hard to decide
<virtuosoj> I really like the Unity desktop's workflow
<reisio> virtuosoj: Unity shouldn't factor into your decision, you can use Unity on any distro
<reisio> Ubuntu & Fedora differ primarily on how they manage packages
<virtuosoj> Nah I think you can only install it on Arch now, other than Ubuntu that is
<virtuosoj> wouldn't work in Fedora too many patched GNOME packages
<reisio> close second to that is that Fedora is the testing version of RHEL, and Ubuntu has no testing version
<reisio> virtuosoj: no really, you can install it on any distro
<reisio> this goes for any software, really
<reisio> if it installs on one, it installs on another
<virtuosoj> I may have to build from source though
<virtuosoj> correct?
<reisio> some distros make it easier for particular hardware, it's true
<virtuosoj> I wouldn't be comfortable doing that
<reisio> for something as "popular" as Unity, there are probably RPMs, for example, for Fedora, for example
<reisio> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-desktop-available-for-fedora
<reisio> and even if this were some alternate reality where you couldn't install Unity on any distro, you can get most any DE/launcher/combo to work just like it
<virtuosoj> reisio, ty. this is my current fedora setup haha http://imgur.com/mQxQ6Bd
<reisio> purdy
<reisio> you could call that a distro
<virtuosoj> exactly what you're saying, getting gnome3 to work like unity. but I can't get the unified top menu/left icons
<reisio> backtrack/kali linux is its own distro, and basically its only contribution is a dragon wallpaper :p
<virtuosoj> that article is really outdated I don't think this works anymore
<virtuosoj> lolol. I think that's a little hyperbolic
<reisio> not sure something can be a "little" hyperbolic :D
<virtuosoj> but I do know what you're saying, most new distros are "spins" rather than actual different distros
<virtuosoj> XD
<reisio> well, while that's true, it's not what I'm saying
<reisio> again, any package you can run on any one distro, you can run on any other distro
<reisio> so really you shouldn't compare Fedora and Ubuntu on the default DE installed
<reisio> if indeed you wish to compare them
<reisio> as this comparison is ...not great
<virtuosoj> true true
<virtuosoj> although I feel like Unity is the exception to that rule kind of... requires more work than any other to run outside of ubuntu
<reisio> it's pretty odd for a person to not want to use Ubuntu but want to use Unity, anyway :p
<reisio> even though, again, they're entirely separable
 * reisio takes a break
<virtuosoj> yeah I know. I don't necessarily not want to use Ubuntu
<virtuosoj> lolol sorry I know this is circular
<virtuosoj> I am going to try the beta on a live usb soon, DLing right now
 * reisio AFKs
<virtuosoj> question: is there a way to get a weather indicator in Unity panel?
<jayjo> I just installed ubutnu 14.04, is there a way to disable the built in amazon stuff?
<jayjo> in fact - can I just broadly disable all things like that?
<virtuosoj> yes jayjo, go to system settings and security/privacy
<virtuosoj> disable search from online sources
<jayjo> ok thank you
<jayjo> I have to restart, i'll be right back
<virtuosoj> also, "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"
<czwolf> Hello, does anybody know? These 2 commands do not work from remote ...  sudo monit 'corrade | at now + 1' && sudo monit stop corrade
<andrej> I can't find anything in ufw's man-page regarding this; is there a way to suppress the (y|n) prompt and just make it do as I want?
<virtuosoj> -y
<virtuosoj> sudo apt-get -y install package_name
<andrej> I need to put a rule in #1 postion that I accidentally added to end of a rule-set on ~ 60 machines. I don't want to log into each one individually to do that manually pressing y :/
<virtuosoj> oh man. that problem is really out of my league im sorry
<andrej> Heh
<andrej> Wish it had a "force switch". To enforce user-interaction is such a non-Linuxy thing to do, it makes me angry :}
<Mchammerdad> whats the easiest way to create a bootable usb stick (say for a windows 7 iso?) it seems unetbootin isn't working for me, and I don't know a "manual" way of doing it in linux.
<andrej> Oooooh ... I was lying. The --force switch now works with delete.
<reisio> Mchammerdad: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<cki> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 in VirtualBox on OS X. In System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Launchers, I disabled my "Launch terminal" shortcut. Now I want to set it back to Ctrl+Alt+T, but I only get so far as Ctrl+Alt and then it sets it back to disabled. I tried disabling the "Key to show the HUD" because just pressing Alt was bringing it up (even though it was set to Alt+L), but the same thing still happens.
<Raku> I'm having some issues getting wine installed, I have some dependencies that are unmeetable http://puu.sh/nFH1d/7a53e4c991.png most of them require installing a massive amount of stuff having to do with unity which I don't want(using xubuntu) or removing a ton of things which would break the system
<goddard> is ubuntu compiled with iommu support?
<Remind> Just a question: My mouse starts centered in my screen but when I move it, it doesn't move. However I can click things still even though the mouse doesn't move. Once I open the terminal, I can move my mouse normally
<Remind> Is there a fix for that?
<reisio> Remind: sounds like your wm isn't running
<goddard> how can i list my video devices?
<goddard> like its bus and id number
<styles> Hey guys, I doubt this is something that we're supposed to do, but I'm having issues upgrading my system and I'm nearing the point where I'm just going to reformat. If somebody has a moment and can take a look at the following thread I've been trying to resolve an upgrade issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316987 .. Thank you in advance for any assistance.
<Remind> reisio: Thank you! Is there a way to get it to start?
<reisio> Remind: ordinary Ubuntu? Probably just run 'unity', then log out to save your session so it doesn't happen again
<Bashing-om> goddard: Something like - lspci | grep VGA ; grep "[[:space:]]7146" /usr/share/misc/pci.ids -  where 7146 is the ID from 'lspci' .
<goddard> Bashing-om: awesome!
<goddard> Bashing-om: so i found my intel device, but not my nvidia 970m
<goddard> Bashing-om: you think it needs to be active?
<liuxg> the fonts in my desktop is very small. it is shown as http://imgur.com/VUYbui8. How can I make it bigger? i have tried to use tweak tool to fine tune them with no success.　I am now using Ubuntu 15.10..thanks
<goddard> Bashing-om: ahh it is listed as a "3D controller:
<Bashing-om> styles: ' sudo apt-get --reinstall install xkb-data ' See my response on the forum .
<Bashing-om> goddard: TRY as ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' .
<B0bsF1sh> Can anyone help me get more than 640x480 resolution under VirtualBox? I've installed guest additions from VBox menu and restarted, still don't have more resolution options. Then tried apt-get update;apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms and rebooted and still the same
<reisio> B0bsF1sh: http://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<Trinity> hi can someone direct me towards where I can find the md5checksum of lshw?
<reisio> Trinity: won't help you
<Trinity> this is for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. The best I found was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lshw/02.16-2ubuntu1.2
<Trinity> but it seems like it's an archive
<B0bsF1sh> thanks reisio: will try after updates finish installing
<Trinity> reisio, you wrote won't help you here though O.o
<reisio> Trinity: it won't help you
<Trinity> ah okay thanks for the clarification
<reisio> /I/ am helping you, by telling you that /it/ won't
<reisio> :D
<Trinity> reisio, whats the reason why it won't help?
<Trinity> i'm assuming you mean the md5 checksum of lshw
<reisio> it won't prove what you want it to prove
<Bashing-om> Trinity: /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package_name>.md5sums  do you any good ?
<Trinity> Bashing-om, yes thanks :)
<B0bsF1sh> Looks like I'm the victim of this bug: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12623 4.3.6
<B0bsF1sh> Still can't change resolutions after that procedure reisio
<reisio> B0bsF1sh: what procedure is that?
<B0bsF1sh> The one you posted here: (10:11:10 PM) reisio: B0bsF1sh: http://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<reisio> B0bsF1sh: you reboot?
<B0bsF1sh> Yes
<B0bsF1sh> next would be upgrading virtualbox I suppose
<on3pk> So, not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but, is it possible to run full guis like a VPS?
<neyder_> on3pk, yes, but isn't useful, you shuld configure a vnc server
<neyder_> on3pk, or run trough 'ssh -X' tunneling
<czwolf> I need to force monit to stop monitor corrade for 1 minute (or any other time) and to start to monitor it after time given again. Commands: sudo monit  start corrade | at now + 1 min && sudo monit stop corrade When I do them separatedly, both proceed but the first one immediately. Wrong syntax? Thank you for help if you know.
<on3pk> neyder_, ah ok
<neyder_> on3pk, like in a raspberry pi headless
<on3pk> neyder_, how would ssh -X work, does that run the x server locally or... what?
<neyder_> on your desktop, you run remote X applications
<Raku> Hmm, the packages for wine from the official ubuntu repos depend on packages not available... from the official repos
<neyder_> it renders on your desktop but is running in VPS
<on3pk> does the VPS need to have x server installed?
<neyder_> OneM_Industries, yes
<neyder_> on3pk, yes
<on3pk> what are the system requirements for that?
<neyder_> on3pk, dind' get hte question
<on3pk> oh, for x server, what are the system requirements?
<neyder_> any modern computer(vps in computer)
<on3pk> ah ok.  Then I guess if I terminate the ssh connection, will the applications still run?
<Raku> It's asking I install an old git version http://puu.sh/nFKUY/668c574225.png but that's not even available? http://puu.sh/nFKWb/61d95512e8.png I'm super lost
<neyder_> on3pk, no, a graphic application need an X running, so your option is vnc
<on3pk> neyder_, right, but I guess that shouldn't necessarily change anything in terms of system req's right?  I mean, slightly more.  But just for the VPN deamon?
<neyder_> 1GB ram, besides Rpi run with 256MB,
<on3pk> neyder_, so what you're saying is, if I'm using a VPS with 1gb of ram, I better use SSH tunneling...
<casy> hi i got this message when i went building a source code: Dependency not found: systemd  can some one help me out
<neyder_> no, on3pk if you have 1GB VNC remote desktop,
<on3pk> ah ok
<satyam_> what is this?
<reisio> satyam_: der IRCmonheimer
<satyam_> der IRCmonheimer?
<reisio> satyam_: der IRCmonheimer?
<on3pk> neyder_, welp, I'm going to give this a try then. Thanks for your help
<neyder_> ok
<Hadi> for me
<lickalott> hey all!!  I just converted .wav files to .flac (first time I've ever done it myself) and noticed that there is no metadata once it's done.  I've been looking around and I saw that metaflac seems to be able to handle metadata, but before I ventrue there I wanted to see what the big brains had to say.
<zykotick9> lickalott: the gui program easytag can handle flac metadata...
 * lickalott goes to check it out 
<lickalott> thanks !
<Raku> I can't for the life of me get wine installed on xubuntu 15.10, it keeps complaining about things not being installed that are, or something or other, I've tried most of the solutions online(still searching) but nothing is working
<nomic> there are ubuntu forums for specific questions .. this is transient Raku  .. you would be lucky to find someone dealing with your problem (moreso early morning monday)
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Raku> It's late night sunday for me :P
<nomic> open account, post topic to relevant area
<nomic> is also efficient because you can post  a message and go away, then later pick up any replies (how forums work)
<nomic> do that for something more package specific .. even when it's busy here -- you are only likely to receive immediate fixes/responses to general issues
<Raku> Oh
<Raku> Bye
<wen> It's too slowly to run eclipse.
<reisio> not sure what you expect from Java™
<snell> sorry if this is a repeat, but my internet went out: hello, I need to boot up my encrypted partition, but the old boot partition is gone now (forever). Since I have 2 different drives, I was wondering how to boot the encrypted partition using my primary GRUB install
<davido> oh, that's actually an interesting question
<davido> is the entire partition encrypted, or just the home dir?
<snell> the entire partition.
<davido> If you mount it (using nautilus) are you not prompted for a password?
<snell> so far, I've tried chrooting into the drive and doing install-grub, but I'm unable to do so
<snell> It doesn't show up when I look for it in nautilus. I have to mount it manually, either by command line or by Disks
<davido> but if you boot from a usb dongle or a live cd, can you mount the partition?
<snell> Sure, I can mount it if I want to.
<davido> and if you mount it you can provide the password, view the contents, etc?
<davido> but the problem is that it's no longer bootable?
<snell> yes. If using something automated, it will go to /dev/mapper/blahblahblah
<davido> ic.
<davido> I'm afraid i'm not an expert on this topic, but it is interesting.
<davido> (I do use a bootable encrypted partition, myself, but it was $work that inflicted that upon me)
<snell> yes. I have two disks. Primary disk has primary grub has primary ubuntu. The secondary disk used to have a tertiary disk with a bootloader on it that was able to boot the second disk (encrypted)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i am using firefox and chrome on kubuntu, and they both hang when i open any product on amazon.com, any idea how to fix it ?
<silv3r_m00n> firefox says, script is busy and chrome tab freezes
<silv3r_m00n> this thing does not happen on windows, or my ipad
<electricstairs> hey. I went through this https://thornelabs.net/2013/06/10/create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive-in-linux.html and I tried another method guide or two prior to that, but
<electricstairs> all I get is "reboot and select proper boot device"
<buu> Anyone have an idea why I would have super slow (22MB/s) copy speed from /dev/sda to /dev/nvme0n0
<snell> hello, I had a lapse in connection. Has there been anything new directed to me since 10 minutes ago?
<wafflejock> buu: what device is attached to /dev/nvme0n0
<buu> wafflejock: samsung 950 pro
<wafflejock> buu: how's that connected?
<wafflejock> buu: pretty sure USB 2.0 has a regular transfer rate of 180 Mbps which is about 22.5MB/s
<wafflejock> it will burst at 480 Mbps but the 180 is a regular rate
<on3pk> Ok, so, I have xfce/vnc installed on my vps.  Unfortunately it's like super duper basic.  Is there a package that provides neat features like... the archive manager?
<wafflejock> on3pk: think the packages that end with desktop-environment typically have all the bells and whistles
<wafflejock> on3pk: like xfce-desktop-environment
<buu> wafflejock: usb?
<buu> wafflejock: what?
<buu> how would you even attach it to usb
<wafflejock> buu: bahhaha oh sorry thought you were talking cameras... just looked it up yeah that's slow
<wafflejock> that is USB 2.0 speed though ;)
<buu> yeah........
<buu> It's gotten even slower
<buu> what the hell
<wafflejock> what're you trying to do with it in particular?
<on3pk> wafflejock, unable to find locate package xfce-desktop-environment :(
<wafflejock> buu: just transferring files using a file browser or using cp or rsync or something else?
<buu> dd
<wafflejock> on3pk: ah that's it for gnome and mate, just looked there's an xfce-goodies, you might just want to grab file-roller or whatever you need though
<wafflejock> not sure what the xfce archive tool of choice would be though really nothing jumping out at me in the list of xfce4- packages
<on3pk> wafflejock, well, there is a CLI one that I'm using but I figure if I'm going to have a visual environment, I should have all the bells and whisles :D
<wafflejock> on3pk: can run, apt-cache search xfce, to get a list of packages with reference to xfce in their name or description but still not seeing anything related to archives or zipping so maybe file-roller is the way to go
<wafflejock> yeah guess they just expect you to use tar if you're using XFCE
<on3pk> maybe
<wafflejock> buu: how are you monitoring the transfer rate also are you using a block size?
<wafflejock> buu: this seems to work fine here dd if=/dev/zero of=tempfile bs=1M count=1024 conv=fdatasync,notrunc I get 157MB/s
<RahulAN> Hi
<akis> hi all. i tried to update midori on my xubuntu 14.04.1 using Alternative Downloads here http://midori-browser.org/download/ubuntu/ and when prompted i choosed open with ubuntu software center' but update failed because dependency is not satisfiable as you can see in this screenshot http://pasteboard.co/2fG7GmNy.png . After that i canceled update procedure. Was there any new data or anything else written on my system although I canceled this upda
<akis> te procedure?
<spiderx> hey there
<RahulAN> I am unable to send messages to channels
<RahulAN> i am already registered and identified to
<RahulAN> *too
<RahulAN> Please help me
<davido> there seems to be nothing preventing you chatting in this channel.
<xangua> akis: " Note that they do not include any dependencies, and may not be updated with the rest of your system by the package manager." Why don't you use the PPA they provide?
<akis> xangua: i read this. i will consider about way through a PPA update. At this moment I am just wondering if any new data or anything else was written on my system although I canceled this update through  ubuntu software center?
<akis> software-center log wrote this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15382645/ Does this help to conclude that the update operation canceled without any system's changes?
<crt> you forgot to say please.
<hicoleri> I installed the powerline package from pip. Now how do I enable it in vim?
<Guest77137> was wondering if someone could try and help me
<Guest77137> this radio station website won't produce sound ubuntu 15.10 desktop
<Guest77137> on
<Guest77137> however on other os's it will
<baizon> Guest77137: which one?
<Guest77137> www.metalassaultradio.com
<Guest77137> and shoutcast.com
<mewecoffee> join #networking, join #security
<baizon> Guest77137: metalsassault... not working, shoutcast working
<Guest77137> i even installed codecs
<Guest77137> thinking that was it
<Guest77137> baizon thanks for checking that out;  any ideas as to how to get first link working
<abelardo> :)
<on3pk> Hey, how in the world do I start a qemu instance?
<haasn> on3pk: I use virsh from the command line and virt-manager from a graphical environment
<haasn> But that's just a front-end to make everything much more convenient. You can also run the qemu binary with the same parameters directly
<akis>  Hi all. If i only open a .deb file with ubuntu software center but i don't proceed to installation because of a dependency unavailability, is it anything changed on my system?
<MurcieLee> akis: No, AFAIK
<haasn> akis: No. Dependencies are resolved before anything gets installed
<haasn> Unless the dependency itself fails building
<haasn> fails installing* sorry forgot this isn't gentoo
<akis> MurcieLee: thanks
<akis> haasn: i got the error message of a dependency unavailability plus the file missing. is that actually meaning that nothing was installed?
<haasn> When you say ‘file’ do you mean the package name?
<zedde> I just booted up on a live cd and removed the swap partition, moved the extended partition,  extended the sda1 partition, I then created the swap partition again. can I just reboot or do I need to change the fstab ?
<akis> haasn: i clicked on the link's .deb package using firefox and i choosed 'open with ubuntu software center'. then ubuntu software center opened but i got this screen http://pasteboard.co/2fPp6rEQ.png and the instalaltion aborted.
<frdmn_> good morning
<frdmn_> can someone help me out with my logrotate configuration? this is what I use so far (http://paste.frd.mn/qixim) and I plan to keep the logs for 90 days with daily rotation.
<frdmn_> however, I can only find the logs of the last 5 days
<frdmn_> is there anything I am missing here?
<N3X15> Rather urgent:  Anyone familiar with anything that would run as /tmp/is as a jenkins user?
<N3X15> Noticed it in htop after my host warned me of a bandwidth overload
<zedde> nvm
<zedde> found that I need
<akis> haasn: by that I wrote above could you conclude that that there was no installation on my system?
<haasn> akis: yes
<akis> haasn: thank you, and therefore no change on system's files?
<haasn> akis: for sure. “Dependency not satisfiable” means it didn't even get to the stage of downloading, let along unpacking
<arkus_> Yau
<akis> haasn: thank you, for your detailed answer.
<arkus_> Bien la room ?
<arkus_> Une question me taraude.
<akis> haasn: one more clarification...this .deb downloaded form here http://midori-browser.org/download/ubuntu/ isn't ready for installation without any additional download and just stopped becase of  “Dependency not satisfiable”?
<soulisson> Hello, in single user mode, are there processes belonging to other users than root?
<tush> where should i mount MDADM RAID ARRAY in ubuntu /mnt or /media???
<haasn> akis: I don't think I understand your question, but why are you trying to download a .deb from the web page? Ubuntu has midori packaged already
<akis> aad;x
<haasn> Just install it through the package manager (e.g. sudo apt-get install midori)
<akis> haasn: i have it already installed but i tried to update it using this method (and not the PPA method). I downloaded this package and i also opened it with 'archive manager" and i saw that is it is plenty of files. But the installation failed because of this “Dependency not satisfiable”. I keep the older version but i want just be sure that nothing changed on my system and from what you already kindly wrote it is definitely sure that nothing
<akis>  was written on it. isn't it?
<mintux> what do you suggest backup software for ubuntu server that could back files and database with daily option also could make remote back on ssh mount netwrok drive
<ikonia> ssh mount is not a good way to do that
<ikonia> as that will be mounted userspace, so it will have to be run as the user with the mount, which may limit the backup
<ikonia> or you'd have to work around that with scripts, that some tools may not like
<llutz> mintux: rsync, rsnapshot
<ikonia> you may not want to backup physical database files too while the database is open
<ikonia> using the backup process of the database you're using, and then backing up that backup output would be better
<mintux> with mysql dump?
<ikonia> what ever tool you want
<anes> Do any one know how to add preseed file in an iso?
<lotuspsychje> anes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<kpwarr> Hello, I'm using XMonad and trying to set my wallpaper on login using `feh`. I've read a bunch of answers online about where I could put this command so that it runs on login but none seem to work (.xsession, .zlogin, .profile, .bash_profile) I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong
<anes> lotuspsychje: thanks for your suggestion , but use that option can create iso but it's not bootable
<lotuspsychje> kpwarr: maybe the #xmonad guys might know?
<anes> #ubuntu-boot
<anes> #ubuntu-installer
<anes> #ubuntu-iso
<lotuspsychje> anes: plz dont type that here
<roubai> salut
<haasn> kpwarr: easiest way would be to have (spawn "feh ...") in your xmonad.hs
<haasn> kpwarr: Or just have spawn "~/.autostart" and use the autostart script to place your on-startup stuff.
<home> hi
<Stych> bit of a noob here, i'm having some issues and could use some help
<EriC^^> ask
<y0r94rd14n4n93l> hi
<Stych> running Ubuntu Studio, trying to update, but the system keeps telling me that i don't have enough space in the boot partition.
<EriC^^> Stych: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^^> Stych: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Stych> where?
<EriC^^> in a terminal
<Stych> k
<doodles> hey all can you help me to create a bootable iso after adding preseed file.
<kpwarr> thx haasn
<Stych> k, string stopped working at nc termbin.com 999
<EriC^^> 9999
<Stych> yeah, thats what i meant, command does nothing
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/vxcn
<EriC^^> it's working
<EriC^^> Stych: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> copy and paste the whole thing
<Stych> i know how to type a command line. theoretically, in a terminal, when a command is input, there is evidence of it doing something. also, your web address is a 404
<EriC^^> Stych: you're wrong on 3 accounts
<Stych> educate me
<EriC^^> Stych: is your browsing working?
<Stych> yes
<EriC^^> try ping termbin.com in a termina;
<Hiro`> Hey all. Recently upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10. Since then, I get crash reports on startup. They're always the same, complaining about `plymouthd`. I've tried the fix suggested here http://askubuntu.com/questions/407131/why-is-plymouthd-crashing-on-startup, but it hasn't helped.
<Stych> 64 bytes from solusipse.net (5.39.93.71): icmp_seq=31 ttl=55 time=135 ms
<EriC^^> Stych: ok, try echo bla | nc termbin.com 9999
<Stych> new command string or the old one?
<EriC^^> new one
<Stych> This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available
<Stych> in the netcat-traditional package.
<Stych> usage: nc [-46bCDdhjklnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-O length]
<Stych> 	  [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port] [-q seconds] [-s source]
<Stych> 	  [-T toskeyword] [-V rtable] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol]
<Stych> 	  [-x proxy_address[:port]] [destination] [port]
<Stych> kenan@FBI:~$
<EriC^^> can you copy and paste what you typed before that?
<EriC^^> i think you're not putting a space between termbin.com and 999
<EriC^^> *9999
<Stych> forgot the 9999 that time, sorry running on lack of sleep
<Stych> kenan@FBI:~$ echo bla
<Stych> bla
<Stych> kenan@FBI:~$ nc termbin.com 9999
<Stych> Use netcat.
<Stych> kenan@FBI:~$
<EriC^^> Stych: it's one command on one line, "|" is a pipe
<llutz> i really  doubt [10:37:32] <Stych> i know how to type a command line
<EriC^^> the output of one command gets "piped" to the command on the other side of the pipe
<EriC^^> Stych: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Stych> i did say noob
<Ben64> all you gotta do is copy and paste
<Stych> wont let me copy
<Ben64> what irc client
<ghost_> hel me.,. !!
<Stych> x code
<EriC^^> ghost_: with?
<ghost_> Fetched 3.488 kB in 52s (67,0 kB/s)
<ghost_> Reading package lists... Error!
<ghost_> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<ghost_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS
<ghost_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Ben64> Stych: what?
<EriC^^> ghost_: try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<ghost_> eriC : error occurred when an update
<EriC^^> ghost_: and sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<EriC^^> then try sudo apt-get update again
<EriC^^> yes
<linocisco> how can I see which network cards are supported by ubuntu?
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> how can I see which network cards are supported by ubuntu?, brands/model?
<Ben64> linocisco: pretty much all of them, can you be more specific
<Stych> Ben64: what what?
<Ben64> Stych: never heard of "x code" being an irc client
<linocisco> and there any list of tested hardware?
<Ben64> linocisco: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<linocisco> Ben64, i mean for network card
<Ben64> really, the list would be impossibly huge and couldn't be maintained
<ghost_> EriC^^ : same result
<ghost_> Reading package lists... Error!
<ghost_> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<ghost_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS
<ghost_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Stych> idk, its the one supplied with Ubuntu studio, i cant really read the icon, its got a big orange X in the background with white lettering in the foreground
<linocisco> Ben64, TP-Link (TG-3468) Gigabit PCI-Express NIC Adaptor
<EriC^^> ghost_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Ben64> Stych: so you can copy. highlight what you want to copy, and it's copied. easy
<Ben64> linocisco: yep, probably works
<linocisco> Ben64, are you sure?
<ghost_> EriC^^ : same result
<Ben64> yes i'm sure it probably works
<ghost_> Reading package lists... Error!
<ghost_> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<ghost_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS
<ghost_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Ben64> ghost_: you don't need to post all that every time
<Stych> seriously, what does noob mean to you people, i just scapped windows 10 because it bogged down my laptop
<ghost_> Ben64 : sorry ben
<EriC^^> noob means somebody who is new to something, not like those guys in the movie zoolander trying to get the files out of the pc
<EriC^^> Stych: we're just asking you to copy something and paste it and return a link it gives
<Stych> kenan@FBI:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Stych> http://termbin.com/5ydc
<Stych> kenan@FBI:~$
<EriC^^> halleluya
<EriC^^> Stych: it's whining about free space on /boot ?
<Stych> not a ben stiller fan, so never saw zoolander
<EriC^^> Stych: type uname -r
<EriC^^> and paste what it returns
<Stych> kenan@FBI:~$ uname -r
<Stych> 4.2.0-30-lowlatency
<Stych> kenan@FBI:~$
<EriC^^> Stych: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.2.0-27-generic linux-image-4.2.0-27-lowlatency
<Stych> Reading package lists... Done
<Stych> Building dependency tree
<Stych> Reading state information... Done
<Stych> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Stych>   dkms fglrx-updates-core lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 linux-headers-4.2.0-27-generic
<Stych> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Stych> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Stych>   linux-image-4.2.0-27-generic* linux-image-4.2.0-27-lowlatency*
<Stych>   linux-image-extra-4.2.0-27-generic*
<Stych> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 55 not upgraded.
<Stych> After this operation, 422 MB disk space will be freed.
<Stych> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
 * EriC^^ wonders where Drone` is
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ben64> taking a break i guess
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Stych
<ubottu> Stych: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<minimec> Stych: Do not paste all that console output into the channel, please...
<EriC^^> Stych: press "y"
<Stych> it done chewing on it
<EriC^^> Stych: ok, how big is your boot partition anyways? type df -h /boot
<Stych> 237M
<Stych> 73M os being used
<EriC^^> ok, every once in a while run sudo apt-get autoremove so it removes the older kernels
<Stych> is*
<EriC^^> also if you know for sure you're going to use the lowlatency ones instead of the generic you could remove the package that installs those kernels automatically
<doodles> #ubuntuforums
<Stych> k
<EriC^^> i dunno much about generic vs lowlatency , i think lowlatency is for better audio editing stuff etc
<EriC^^> you're using the lowlatency right now
<Stych> yeah, im a dj on the weekends
<eval> Hello.
<Stych> would it be worth formatting and reinstalling with a larger boot?
<EriC^^> Stych: did you install using lvm?
<eval> We are doing daily snapshots of the xenial repositories and it sometimes happens that the repository is in an unusable state (packages missing, or broken dependencies). Is it somehow possible to tell if the repository is currently in an ok state before doing the snapshot?
<Stych> ???
<lotuspsychje> eval: #ubuntu+1 for xenial please
<eval> lotuspsychje: Ok, thanks!
<EriC^^> Stych: did you manually create the /boot?
<doodles> hey all I've a doubt about adding preseed file on iso image
<EriC^^> Stych: if you want lvm, i think it creates a 2xxmb /boot by default
<Stych> Eric: no, i just let it configure automaticly, i figured it knew what it needed. had i known about this glitch, i would have given it a few Gigs
<EriC^^> Stych: you can remove the /boot partition if you want, it's not really necessary
<EriC^^> i mean it doesn't need to have its own partition, it can use the "/" one
<manish_> Hello
<Stych> Eric: then why is it there and how would i merge it into the main partition?
<EriC^^> Stych: can you type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<jbaruch7> hi ubuntu!
<Voodoo`C> hi ubuntu!
<linda26k> hi ubuntu!
<COLT-45> hi ubuntu!
<JadeKho> hi ubuntu!
<Pei> hi ubuntu!
<ExisTanC> hi ubuntu!
<Gorth2> hi ubuntu!
<amie> hi ubuntu!
<voodoo> hi ubuntu!
<ace_mj> hi ubuntu!
<Blades4m> hi ubuntu!
<duckdotc> hi ubuntu!
<Rebelle> hi ubuntu!
<temporar> hi ubuntu!
<[T]oNnY> hi ubuntu!
<esmer> hi ubuntu!
<coco-e> hi ubuntu!
<eSraaa> hi ubuntu!
<crazyleb> hi ubuntu!
<DAdd> hi ubuntu!
<mags> hi ubuntu!
<tweetie2> hi ubuntu!
<luk> hi ubuntu!
<theagent> hi ubuntu!
<jamesbon> hi ubuntu!
<StagNet> hi ubuntu!
<sure-sho> hi ubuntu!
<Male45> hi ubuntu!
<ThePengu> hi ubuntu!
<sweeteem> hi ubuntu!
<___Alfre> hi ubuntu!
<jigganut> hi ubuntu!
<kuzgun> hi ubuntu!
<fireligh> hi ubuntu!
<aamaan> hi ubuntu!
<jbaruch7> hi ubuntu!
<Voodoo`C> hi ubuntu!
<linda26k> hi ubuntu!
<duckdotc> hi ubuntu!
<ace_mj> hi ubuntu!
<Pei> hi ubuntu!
<COLT-45> hi ubuntu!
<ThePengu> hi ubuntu!
<Gorth2> hi ubuntu!
<JadeKho> hi ubuntu!
<Rebelle> hi ubuntu!
<amie> hi ubuntu!
<temporar> hi ubuntu!
<ExisTanC> hi ubuntu!
<voodoo> hi ubuntu!
<[T]oNnY> hi ubuntu!
<tweetie2> hi ubuntu!
<luk> hi ubuntu!
<theagent> hi ubuntu!
<Blades4m> hi ubuntu!
<crazyleb> hi ubuntu!
<mags> hi ubuntu!
<DAdd> hi ubuntu!
<Male45> hi ubuntu!
<jbaruch7> hi ubuntu!
<sweeteem> hi ubuntu!
<jamesbon> hi ubuntu!
<Voodoo`C> hi ubuntu!
<linda26k> hi ubuntu!
<esmer> hi ubuntu!
<coco-e> hi ubuntu!
<eSraaa> hi ubuntu!
<ace_mj> hi ubuntu!
<duckdotc> hi ubuntu!
<amie> hi ubuntu!
<ExisTanC> hi ubuntu!
<crazyleb> hi ubuntu!
<DAdd> hi ubuntu!
<mags> hi ubuntu!
<voodoo> hi ubuntu!
<jigganut> hi ubuntu!
<COLT-45> hi ubuntu!
<ThePengu> hi ubuntu!
<sweeteem> hi ubuntu!
<kuzgun> hi ubuntu!
<StagNet> hi ubuntu!
<sure-sho> hi ubuntu!
<fireligh> hi ubuntu!
<JadeKho> hi ubuntu!
<Gorth2> hi ubuntu!
<Blades4m> hi ubuntu!
<luk> hi ubuntu!
<theagent> hi ubuntu!
<temporar> hi ubuntu!
<Rebelle> hi ubuntu!
<Pei> hi ubuntu!
<___Alfre> hi ubuntu!
<jamesbon> hi ubuntu!
<[T]oNnY> hi ubuntu!
<tweetie2> hi ubuntu!
<Male45> hi ubuntu!
<coco-e> hi ubuntu!
<esmer> hi ubuntu!
<eSraaa> hi ubuntu!
<StagNet> hi ubuntu!
<sure-sho> hi ubuntu!
<COLT-45> hi ubuntu!
<jbaruch7> hi ubuntu!
<ace_mj> hi ubuntu!
<duckdotc> hi ubuntu!
<ExisTanC> hi ubuntu!
<Voodoo`C> hi ubuntu!
<amie> hi ubuntu!
<linda26k> hi ubuntu!
<esmer> hi ubuntu!
<jigganut> hi ubuntu!
<Rebelle> hi ubuntu!
<tweetie2> hi ubuntu!
<luk> hi ubuntu!
<theagent> hi ubuntu!
<voodoo> hi ubuntu!
<Blades4m> hi ubuntu!
<ThePengu> hi ubuntu!
<sweeteem> hi ubuntu!
<___Alfre> hi ubuntu!
<jamesbon> hi ubuntu!
<temporar> hi ubuntu!
<crazyleb> hi ubuntu!
<DAdd> hi ubuntu!
<mags> hi ubuntu!
<Pei> hi ubuntu!
<Gorth2> hi ubuntu!
<[T]oNnY> hi ubuntu!
<JadeKho> hi ubuntu!
<coco-e> hi ubuntu!
<eSraaa> hi ubuntu!
<fireligh> hi ubuntu!
<StagNet> hi ubuntu!
<fireligh> hi ubuntu!
<VashTS> hi ubuntu!
<VashTS> hi ubuntu!
<VashTS> hi ubuntu!
<fulmine> hi ubuntu!
<fulmine> hi ubuntu!
<fulmine> hi ubuntu!
<eslow> hi ubuntu!
<eslow> hi ubuntu!
<eslow> hi ubuntu!
<lilber> hi ubuntu!
<lilber> hi ubuntu!
<lilber> hi ubuntu!
<RGB> hi ubuntu!
<RGB> hi ubuntu!
<aamaan> hi ubuntu!
<RGB> hi ubuntu!
<EriC^^> !ops | flooding
<ubottu> flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<shrilaxmi> hi ubuntu!
<EriC^^> Stych: can you type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<Stych> it prompts me for my password, doesn't let me finish typing before it says Use netcat.
<EriC^^> Stych: try sudo parted -l
<Stych> k, what should i be looking for?
<EriC^^> Stych: try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> in the same terminal
<Stych> http://termbin.com/6pn1
<EriC^^> Stych: oh, you're using lvm
<quadrupel> hi, I have an ubuntu-14.10 guest vm (virtualbox 5) inside an ubuntu-15.10 host. I wanted to restart the vm but now it is stuck in an infinite shutdown loop. can u help me?
<EriC^^> you could reinstall without lvm and it wouldn't use a separate /boot
<lotuspsychje> quadrupel: 14.10 is end of life
<Stych> k, what is lvm?
<EriC^^> logical volume management
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | Stych
<ubottu> Stych: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<EriC^^> Stych: in the installer it's this choice http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/ximg_55035707bbd74.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.9_yebxUF1C.png
<EriC^^> Stych: make sure it's not ticked when you install
<Stych> k, im seriously thinking about it.
<Stych> any other advice, general linux related?
<lotuspsychje> Stych: other linux question you can ask in ##linux
<Stych> ok, stoopid question, what makes ubuntu special from other distros of linux?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | Stych take a walk around the tour
<ubottu> Stych take a walk around the tour: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Stych> k, an answer without an answer
<phil42> i would say it is the flavors that distinguish it the most
<phil42> i use lubuntu
<phil42> which is the linux kernel, gnu utilities and support programs and the lxde desktop software
<lotuspsychje> Stych: your in #ubuntu so of course we recommend you to use ubuntu
<phil42> ubuntu was started  and is supported by Mark Shuttleworth, he made his fortune by networking Africa
<Hanumaan> I am getting this GPG error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15383416/ ..
<bezaban> he's also been to space :P
<phil42> he paid 20 million us dollars for a trip to the ISS
<phil42> ubuntu is a Zulu word that mean human-ness
<phil42> or humane-ness
<phil42> or humane
<phil42> or something
<Stych> i played with ubuntu back in the day when you could, via email, give your address and have a disk mailed to you. back then it was one flavor. it wasnt until this last week i had to ditch windows 10(screwed up my laptop), need my computer for work
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<phil42> rumors have been circulated that ubuntu is backdoored by the NSA
<lotuspsychje> phil42: please not here
<Stych> to any admin in here, what channel do i want to ask about the source code?
<popey> Stych: ask a specific question
<phil42> the source code for almost all of ubuntu is freely available
<Stych> mostly, where can i download a copy and roughly how many lines of code is it?
<popey> Stych: individual packages or the whole thing?
<Stych> core os
<popey> Stych: if you're running ubuntu then you can get the source for an individual package with "apt-get source firefox" for example
<phil42> kernel.org
<popey> no phil42
<popey> Stych: the packages are all in the archive.
<popey> Stych: there isn't one single package you can download which is "all the source code"
<Stych> all im really wanting is core os, what packages are needed for that?
<popey> Stych: there are source isos here, if you want to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/source/current/source/
<phil42> you are probably looking for a smaller os
<phil42> something with busybox
<popey> that's presuming why he's asking
<bezaban> the linux kernel is about 17 million lines
<bezaban> not all of that is going to be compiled for any given scenario though
<bezaban> and not sure how that is counted. Fun stats on linuxcounter.net
<Stych> phil: if i want a smaller os, i'll grab android. if i can see the code, i can better understand how it works and not get so lost. i grew up on pre-dos mechines with no HDDs
<Stych> bezaban: thank you
<bezaban> only about 40k files, so should be a breeze to flip through ;)
<phil42> i don't want to have to do the cleanup after his brain explodes
<Stych> phil: it can't be any worse than fortran
<phil42> oh yes it can
<phil42> if you ever get a clear understanding of just the kernel build system please explain it to me
<lotuspsychje> phil42, Stych please stop it, keep it ubuntu support related only here
<Stych> i shall ask again, what channel do i want to be in to ask questions and discuss source code?
<phil42> ubuntu-kernel?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Stych
<ubottu> Stych: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lotuspsychje> Stych: popey just explained you how it works
<popey> Stych: again, ask a specific question
<phil42> ubuntu-discuss?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<phil42> ubuntu support questions only
<aphotica> Why won't Canonical small a charge amount like 5$ to support their devs and provide incentive for companies like AMD and Nvidia to help develop for Wayland?
<paolo43> hi
<paolo43> Microsoft has just blackmailed linux twice in one single week  http://techrights.org/2016/03/10/charm-offensives-distract/
<aphotica> *Mir
<k1l_> !ot |
<ubottu> : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> aphotica: MIR and wayland use the same backend for drivers. and the prop. driver makerssaid already they will support it. its egl
<popey> aphotica: we have a good ongoing relationship with AMD and nVidia.
<aris1> test
<atralheaven1> Hello, can I mirror a repo (openvpn repo) on my vps and use the vps address instead? if yes, how? openvpn repo addresses are blocked here, so I can't use them!
<matze_> Hi, i am using ubuntu 15.10 and every window which I open is opened at the top left corner under the system title bar. So it is very difficult to grab the window title bar and move the window. How can i change this behaviour or set a fix position for all newly opened windows?
<phil42> I was banned from #ubuntu for comparing Trump to Hitler.   Apparently it's against the rules to make personal attacks on someone even after they've been dead for over 70 years.
<popey> phil42: enough, just stop the chatter.
<BluesKaj> phil42, maybe you can search for a chat that's more suited to political discourse
<scottder> So I am attempting to set up a group that is sftp only users. I run into an issue where sshd doesn't come back from a restart "Subsystem sftp internal-sftp" seems to be the config option causing issues
<baj> hi im using ubuntu 14.04 and sound is not working. anyhelp?
<smoker05> hello.
<smoker05> I have a quick question.
<baj> hello
<smoker05> I am new to linux, so sorry if this newbie question.
<baj> hi im using ubuntu 14.04 and sound is not working. anyhelp?
<CustosL1men> hi
<CustosL1men> does ubuntu have something like rhel scl ?
<munzali> hello baj
<baj> hello munzali
<munzali> new to linux too but had a similar problem
<munzali> what type of pc are you using
<munzali> ?
<k1l_> CustosL1men: i dont know what rhel scl is
<smoker05> I have installed ATI last driver from AMD Website, and installed it successfully. The pre-installed driver, which came with the Ubuntu 14.04.4, should I disable it ?
<CustosL1men> k1l_, https://www.softwarecollections.org/en/scls/rhscl/rh-python34/
<CustosL1men> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Software_Collections/2/html/Packaging_Guide/sect-What_Are_Software_Collections.html
<Pici> CustosL1men: not to my knowledge (had to run man scl on a system here to even know what you meant.)  Setting up your own chroots or perhaps even using vagrant or docker would work.
<Pici> k1l_: seems to be similar to chrooting or a bsd jail system.
<CustosL1men> Pici, I guess docker is basically the same thing - but then the question is what OS do you run in there
<CustosL1men> Pici, cos if you just run ubuntu again inside vagrant you dont really solve the problem - unless you build your own versions of whatever
<Kira9204> baj: what does lspci | grep Audio till you? (in terminal)
<CustosL1men> and if you run something else then you dont really get the support you pay for if you use it in enterprise setup
<Kira9204> *tell
<baj> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler HDMI Audio
<baj> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<vixi> alguien con español?
<baj> kira9204
<k1l_> !es | vixi
<ubottu> vixi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<smoker05> k1l_, I have installed ATI last driver from AMD Website, and installed it successfully. The pre-installed driver, which came with the Ubuntu 14.04.4, should I disable it ?
<baj> kira9204
<Kira9204> baj: the line aboive 00:14:2 has a lower number correct?
<baj> yes true
<Kira9204> baj: then HDMI is your default sound device
<baj> lol
<vixi> gracias
<Kira9204> baj: just switch that and you are good to go :P
<baj> how do i switch
<smoker05> .np
<CustosL1men> is ubuntu on systemd now ? or still not ?
<Kira9204> baj: click the speaker icon and go to "Sound Settings"
<baizon> CustosL1men: since 15.04
<k1l_> smoker05: if you load the drivers from the amd website we can not help you on that since we have no controll about that code. the drivers should have installed over the ubuntu ones
<Kira9204> alternatively, use pavucontrol
<baj> yes i have done that
<k1l_> CustosL1men: from 15.04 on
<CustosL1men> baizon, k1l_ thanks
<baj> i have switched thru audio settings and still not sounds
<baj> i mean sound settings
<smoker05> k1l_, so I no need to disable that ?
<smoker05> the preinstalled ones.
<k1l_> smoker05: the pre-installed one is the opensource driver. that should have been blacklisted by the install of a new one already. it needs to stay on the system as fallback.
<smoker05> oh ok
<Kira9204> baj: Since it can find the sound card it should work, try using alsamixer and pavucontrol. I can unfortunately not help you any further than that. Im sure there is plenty of resources available on the internet tho.
<Mister> Hello. How are you?
<trudko_> Hi everyone I am trying to setup VPn in ubuntu, so I've downloaded openconnect and gnome gui for that but everytime I want to connect trough GUI i get no valid secrets error, from quick google search people recomend to restart pc , which didnt work for me.
<vixi> somebody can help me to install bulgarian fonetic in ubuntu studio
<raj_> .arf files not opening in ubuntu
<nicomachus> trudko_: sounds like you need to put in a password.
<raj_> i use with wine installer for webex install but no use its showing error
<nicomachus> raj_: .arf is a pretty rare file-type. You may have to convert it to something else to be able to open it.
<trudko_> nicomachus: ok will look around it, never used VPN so this is all new to me. Btw if I connect using command line I got asked about the group (there are three to choose from) so I guess thats configured by server and I should ask the server owner about which group to use right?
<nicomachus> trudko_: I'm not sure, that can vary depending on what VPN service you are using.
<raj_> nicomachus: there is no way to play .ar files apart from converting mp4
<Johnsh> how to find solr folder path in ubuntu
<Johnsh> need to restart solr service
<nicomachus> can nobody form a complete sentence this morning?
<nicomachus> this is not a Google search. we need details.
<stangeland> hi, if i adjust the time with date -s 10:43:23, what timezone will linux then set the time to be 10:43:23 in?
<llutz> stangeland: the one defined in /etc/timezone unless you use date -u
<marxie> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<marxie> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<nicomachus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<marxie> ..:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<marxie> ,,:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<marxie> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<bomberman>  Народ, скучно...
<baizon> !ru | bomberman
<ubottu> bomberman: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<thebigj> I have this PC:  http://www.sony.co.in/support/product/SVE15126CN
<thebigj> According to given link "Specification" section you can see for memory module, I have 4 GB (4 GB (SO-DIMM) x 1) DDR3 SDRAM*2 (upgradeable up to 8 GB*3)
<thebigj> The specification tells, the maximum number of RAM is 8GB for my laptop
<nicomachus> thebigj: do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<thebigj> But when I run "sudo dmidecode" the out put is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/15384059/
<thebigj> nicomachus, Yes.
<thebigj> The out tells http://paste.ubuntu.com/15384059/
<thebigj> Maximum Capacity: 2 GB
<thebigj> Have I done any mistake in installing Ubuntu?
<freaj> Hello! Is 16.04 going to use unity 8?
<thebigj> freaj, Yes!
<freaj> With Mir? :P
<mcphail> freaj: not by default, and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<thebigj> I am using 64 bit Ubuntu 15.10
<freaj> mcphail: Oh, sorry, I just wanted a quick answer as I can't find any on the web.
<freaj> thanks for the answer thebigj
<ben_r> thebigj: are you getting 4GB from the free command? This looks like it's reporting 1 4GB DIMM (line 226)
<freaj> thebigj: you're using Ubuntu, you have 4GB of ram but only 2GB are announced in Ubuntu?
<thebigj> ben_r, which free command are you talking about?
<ben_r>  thebigj: just "free" in your terminal, should tell you what your memory situation is
<MonkeyDust> thebigj  free -m for megabytes
<thebigj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15384098/
<thebigj> Output of "free -m" in my system.
<thebigj> I think it is 4 GB
<ben_r> that looks right :)
<thebigj> Output specifically for type 16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15384105/
<thebigj> "Maximum Capacity: 2 GB" I think it should be 8 GB for my laptop.
<thebigj> A specification link to my laptop: http://www.sony.co.in/support/product/SVE15126CN#spec
<ben_r> thebigj: I get the same on my VAIO, mine's 8GB max, you need the sum of all type 17s I think
<ben_r> thebigj: oh, you want max possible, not current?
<thebigj> ben_r,  Yes. I want what is maximum
<thebigj> ben_r, Not current. Planning to upgrade RAM so from http://www.wikihow.com/Find-Out-the-Maximum-RAM-Capacity-for-Your-Computer
<thebigj> ben_r, told that by "sudo dmidecode -t 16" you will get "Maximum Capacity"
<ben_r> thebigj: I don't think that's always accurate :( I can tell you for sure my VAIO says 2GB there but I'm running with 8
<ben_r> thebigj: I'd go with the manufacturer spec
<thebigj> ben_r, Okay! That's very helpful. Thank you very much.
<ben_r> thebigj: no problem! good luck, always good to see other people with Vaios :)
<romanz> hi
<Kakurady> There's a mistake in translation in Ubuntu's libapt-pkg that came from Debian. Where should I report it?
<thebigj> ben_r, Yes. Officially it is not supporting other than Windows. But still people like us run it...
<romanz> \help
<thebigj> ben_r, I am also going for SSD upgrade of this: http://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00OAJ5N6I?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
<thebigj> ben_r, Hope it will not make any other trouble. :)
<leprd> ahh it's a wonderful day
<ben_r> thebigj: should run great! I had a smallish SSD in a Vaio netbook and Ubuntu picked it up just fine
<thebigj> ben_r, Thanks for suggestion. Have a nice day. :)
<mcphail> Kakurady: is the error present in the upstream package from Debian? If so, I tend to report those type of things upstream with the Debian maintainers
<ben_r> thebigj: No problem at all! Glad to help, take care :)
<elzi> hy
<elzi> hy
<elzi> hy
<k1l_> hi
<elzi> im from indonesian,,, n you
<HadesWatch3r> Running the 16.04 beta 1 ... when I do an update it says that not all updates can be in stalled.. run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible?
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: #ubuntu+1 for xenial support please
<HadesWatch3r> lotuspsychje ok, thanks.
<DirtyCajun> arent we just a month from d-day for xenial?
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | DirtyCajun
<ubottu> DirtyCajun: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<baizon> DirtyCajun: no
<DirtyCajun> 1 month 1 week.
<DirtyCajun> -.-
<baizon> DirtyCajun: next month and this day will be the release day for 16.04 RC
<rrr_> urxvt is not available via apt-get. ?
<lotuspsychje> !info urxvt
<ubottu> Package urxvt does not exist in wily
<DirtyCajun> !info rxvt
<ubottu> rxvt (source: rxvt): VT102 terminal emulator for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.7.10-6 (wily), package size 172 kB, installed size 603 kB
<DirtyCajun> :)
<popey> ubottu: xvt-unicode ?
<ubottu> popey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Rish: rxvt-unicode exists
<lotuspsychje> DirtyCajun: tnx
<Pici> er rrr_ ^
<popey> gah, rrr_ xvt-unicode
<baizon> i think he means this
<baizon> !info rxvt-unicode
<ubottu> rxvt-unicode (source: rxvt-unicode): RXVT-like terminal emulator with Unicode support. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.21-1 (wily), package size 680 kB, installed size 3205 kB
<popey> that's the one :)
<Pici> yes, that
<DirtyCajun> yep. just dont add the u
<rrr_> thx
<nfk|laptop> pray tell me people i can have my infinality on ubuntu
<nfk|laptop> and if it turns out ubuntu is using autohinter, i'll be cross with someone
<ydna> Hi, i'm having trouble booting. I get to a blinking cursor (where grub should but doesnt load)
<ydna> i can partially boot by
<ydna> getting to grub command line
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | ydna
<ubottu> ydna: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ydna> but it goes to a rescue root prompt
<EriC^^> you said you dont get grub in the first sentence?
<ydna> sorry i can get to command line via
<ydna> ubuntu live usb
<EriC^^> has it ever worked?
<ydna> yes
<EriC^^> try booting an older kernel'
<EriC^^> hold shift to get grub then go to advanced
<phyz> have you try to reinstall grub2? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<ydna> when you say shift, just a normal boot? the only way i've gotten grub is to use the usb grub
<scrope> hallo
<EriC^^> ydna: yeah normal boot
<herrkin> hi community, please help me repair my dependency nightmare.
<baizon> herrkin: sudo apt-get install -f
<herrkin> I can't install anything related to media. like vlc or linphone.
<herrkin> I removed all of the ppa
<ericx2x> hey, should I use ubuntu or centos or debian for my server? I'll be running this on an old laptop so I want maximum performance.
<herrkin> still when I try to install for example linphone it says it has some dependencies that wont be instaled
<EriC^^> herrkin: did you ppa-purge them?
<herrkin> no.
<herrkin> how do I do it?
<k1l_> herrkin: can you put all the output with errors in a pastebin?
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<herrkin> EriC^^, ppa purge doesn't come with ubuntu, I am installing it.
<EriC^^> yeah
<ericx2x> Question about yum versus apt-get: which one is used on which distro and why is it different across linux distros? shouldn't it all be the same?
<DirtyCajun> herrkin: you can also use aptitude vs apt-get
<EriC^^> ericx2x: these questions are more suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<DirtyCajun> aptitude would show you possible fixes and what is making it not work.
<ericx2x> really? isn't this is straight up ubuntu question
<herrkin> EriC^^, I removed all of the ppa so I dont know them anymore. how can I purge it if it is asking me for the names?
<DirtyCajun> ericx2x: http://superuser.com/questions/125933/what-is-the-difference-between-yum-apt-get-rpm-configure-make-install
<ericx2x> as in it's a question directly related to ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> ericx2x: right, but this is an ubuntu support channel.
<ericx2x> and not something like socks or another random topic
<herrkin> is there a comand for it to default all?
<EriC^^> ericx2x: debian and ubuntu use apt-get , and centos redhat fedora use yum , every distro has its own package manager usually
<ericx2x> it's an ubuntu support question
<julian-delphiki> ericx2x: not really...
<ericx2x> ...
<EriC^^> nah it's a distro discussion
<ericx2x> and a ubunutu discussion lol
<EriC^^> it's very vague and general and a help me choose kind of thing
<supersmilers> I'm trying to install the canary build of Android Studio from here: http://mfonville.github.io/android-studio/ but it fails with SHA mismatch error. How do I fix that?
<ericx2x> ...
<k1l_> ericx2x: ubuntu uses .deb packages and dpkg since its based on debian.
<ericx2x> I'm not going to get into this ^^
<DirtyCajun> ericx2x: just read my link.. and stop arguing.
<EriC^^> ericx2x: exactly how we feel/what we're trying to explain to you :D
<MonkeyDust> ericx2x  yes, the phletora of different distro's has been a discussion since pre-napoleon ... take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ericx2x> Yeah, you guys are going a bit crazy I'll be silent soon
<supersmilers> Anyone know why it fails with SHA checksum error?
<EriC^^> herrkin: how did you remove the ppa's ?
<DirtyCajun> supersmilers: you are trying to install which
<herrkin> just deleted the files from the directory sources.list.d
<EriC^^> herrkin: how long ago did you add them?
<herrkin> like 2 weeks ago or so
<k1l_> herrkin: that keeps the ppapackages in your system. just the repo is deleted.
<k1l_> herrkin: please show the output of the errormesages so we get to know what is goign wrong exactly
<EriC^^> herrkin: history | grep -E "ppa|sources"
<EriC^^> see if something comes up
<supersmilers> DirtyCajun: Canary build aka "android-studio-canary"
<EriC^^> also apt-cache policy <package>  might show where the package originated from ( i think it works if the ppa is gone too not sure )
<herrkin> EriC^^, yes some of them came up. lets use ppa-purge and see what happens
<k1l_> herrkin: any reason you dont show us the output?
<herrkin> not really
<supersmilers> DirtyCajun: it just download the zip file and fails matching SHA checksum
<herrkin> k1l_, maybe I am just lazy of using paste service
<k1l_> herrkin: but that way we need to guess.
<DirtyCajun> supersmilers: thought of git pull and ./configure ?
<ydna> EriC^^: shift does not get me to grub, no matter how i play with my bios
<EriC^^> ydna: ok try booting the live usb and boot into the live session
<herrkin> ok k1l_ what is the paste site?
<FidergoStephaneG> Hello. On an Optimus laptop, "Some glyphs drawn consistently wrong, bug comes and go" experienced for weeks (probably a few months actually).
<MonkeyDust> herrkin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<herrkin> oh ppa-purge says it cannot find the package list for ppa EriC^^  k1l_
<herrkin> maybe I need to install them again so I can purge it?
<EriC^^> herrkin: ah you need to add the ppa again i think
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> add and apt-get update
<k1l_> herrkin: paste.ubuntu.com   and it cant find the ppa since you deleted the ppa already.
<yacc_> Is it already possible to upgrade a 14.04 installation to 16.04, or do I need to wait for the official release?
<ydna> at the live usb eric^^
<EriC^^> ydna: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> yacc_: its possible but 16.04 is still in development. be aware of that
<MonkeyDust> yacc_  lts > lts will be possible as of 16.04.1, but 16.04 isnt even released yet
<supersmilers> DirtyCajun: How do I do it since android studio on linux doesn't come with IDE updater only SDK updater?
<yacc_> k1l_, don't think that it can be worse on my hardware than 14.04.
<yacc_> k1l_, 14.04 is rock solid, with intel_idle.max_cstate=1
<yacc_> k1l_, it's a little bit hot this way, but it's rather stable :)
<MonkeyDust> yacc_  install thermald daemon, to control overheating
<DirtyCajun> supersmilers: phone sec
<k1l_> yacc_: its still in development. so it can break every day. if you need a working system dont run development releases.
<MonkeyDust> !info thermald | yacc_
<ydna> backup gpt table is corrupt, but primary appears OK
<ubottu> yacc_: thermald (source: thermald): Thermal monitoring and controlling daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-5 (wily), package size 186 kB, installed size 573 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ydna> eric^^
<FidergoStephaneG> Ubuntu 16.04 uses nouveau 1:1.0.12-1build2
<ydna> the termbin only had ok/cancel
<FidergoStephaneG> Bug reported on 2016.02.18 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1547077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547077 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Some glyphs drawn consistently wrong, bug comes and go" [Medium,Triaged]
<supersmilers> DirtyCajun: I already downloaded the latest zip file from google, why the .deb doesn't pull from that?
<HmW_> hi, Am I write if I say that there is no more hal in ubuntu.
<FidergoStephaneG> Ubuntu suggests reporting upstream so I do my homework.
<k1l_> yacc_: if you are aware of that you can upgrade with the developer switch turned on. but be aware that there is no support in here for dev versions.
<yacc_> MonkeyDust, great, the problem is that my laptop tends to freeze the Intel GPU with power savings enabled.
<yacc_> MonkeyDust, I'm running max_cstate=1 not for fun.
<k1l_> yacc_: you can run the 4.2 or even the 4.4 kbackports kernel already on 14.04
<evil_shibe> hi
<EriC^^> ydna: try sudo lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999
<ouroumov_> yacc_, what's the CPU model?
<evil_shibe> ubuntu is on debian sid? testing?
<yacc_> ouroumov, i7-4712MQ
<evil_shibe> yacc_: try rm -rf /
<FidergoStephaneG> Sanity check passes https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/TroubleShooting/
<ydna> Eric^^: termbin.com/v0g8
<k1l_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<yacc_> k1l_, thanks, but I happen to know what rm -Rf is used for :)
<k1l_> yacc_: this is a beginners channel. i doubt everyone knows :/
<supersmilers> yea that command is like deleting /sytem32/ on Windows
<ouroumov_> Except it wouldn't work unless user is at a root prompt
<HmW_> its worse as del /system32
<FidergoStephaneG> I checked https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?product=xorg&component=Driver%2Fnouveau and did not find anything really close (though some look like a little)
<HmW_> even then your deleting user data
<k1l_> its the format c: equivalent. but there is some safty barrier on ubuntu for that. but that command just shows its malicious intention from that user.
<FidergoStephaneG> Before reporting a new bug, I'd like to double check;
<EriC^^> ydna: what's on sda?
<yacc_> ouroumov: Well without root it would delete my home directory well enough. And considering the relative value of the Ubuntu installation and of my home directory, that's the bad part of rm -Rf /
<HmW_> sda  is your first harddisk
<MonkeyDust> yacc_  sounds like you better backup, first
<supersmilers> Anyway, is there away to write a better script than the one used in this repo: http://mfonville.github.io/android-studio/ ? it doesn't download the whole zip. it just download a part of it then fails at SHA checksum
<herrkin> EriC^^, k1l_ http://termbin.com/8li1
<FidergoStephaneG> Can any savvy folk have a look a https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1547077 and especially screenshots (and short screencast I've made) e.g. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/240367475/2016y02m15d_13h16m33s_0100Z_bug_affects_superswitcher_terminal_and_more.png
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547077 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Some glyphs drawn consistently wrong, bug comes and go" [Medium,Triaged]
<FidergoStephaneG> Thanks.
<FidergoStephaneG> Perhaps it will remind someone something.
<yacc_> MonkeyDust, yeah.
<ydna> eric^^, just some files, no system stuff
<supersmilers> wtf, the repo in the github: https://github.com/mfonville/android-studio/tree/master/android-studio/debian doesn't include preinstall script so I can figure what went wrong
 * yacc_ wonders too if 16.04 will support volume groups with more than one encrypted PV for the root device.
<MonkeyDust> yacc_  that's for #ubuntu+1
<supersmilers> seems shady
<herrkin> EriC^^, I did apt-get update and upgrade
<zrneely> Does anyone know how to disable the "charger plugged in/unplugged" sound?
<herrkin> still the problem remains.
<herrkin> this is the output when I try to install vlc
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/mt6g
<herrkin> the system is in spanish
<EriC^^> ydna: try sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 bla
<ydna> ok those partitions there are accessible now eric^^
<supersmilers> Anyone know to how to write a script like the one used in the repo so I can use my downloaded zip file for Android Studio?
<MonkeyDust> supersmilers  script in what language?
<EriC^^> ydna: try sudo lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999
<supersmilers> MonkeyDust: I would write one so I can replace the broken .deb from this site http://mfonville.github.io/android-studio/ with my own repo. it seems like his/her repo doesn't download tthe zip entirely
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  lsblk -f is neat, +1
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: yup
<supersmilers> So the script look like: wget google zip link | sudo unzip "file.zip" /opt ?
<supersmilers> However, I'm not sure how I would automate it so it updates each time google comes out with new patch
<MonkeyDust> supersmilers  i guess that's somewhat beyond the scope of this channel
<amit_> hi
<herrkin> EriC^^, k1l_ did you see the output?
<supersmilers> If so, I tried #android on irc.snoonet.org but its dead
<supersmilers> Is there a better place for my question?
<MonkeyDust> supersmilers  type /msg alis list blah    <-- replace blah with your search
* rw changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS and 15.10 | 16.04 IS NOT RELEASED YET, use #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 discussion and support, not here.
<Mika_> HelloU :) What program has most freedom to build custom distro's? For now im planning to tailor made few different Ubuntu ISO's with different packages. I don't have internet access all the time. So everything should be installed straight to ISO (getting packages online is option later, but not now).
<MonkeyDust> Mika_  start with aptoncd
<MonkeyDust> Mika_  that's apt on CD
<Mika_> MonkeyDust: Thanks mate, i will check that now :)
<Mika_> MonkeyDust: Yeah that is a cool program and i will use it. Hmm. Is it possible to make 32bit and 64bit ISO's also. APTOnCD seems to be only for your current operating system. Anyway i like that i don't need internet connection.
<ydna> eric^^ : http://termbin.com/pu3py
<EriC^^> ydna: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/bla/md-rootvol /mnt
<ydna> eric^^ i can mount it fine
<EriC^^> ydna: mount it at /mnt to make a chroot
<ydna> eric^^ so bind /proc /dev etc?
<EriC^^> ydna: yeah mount everything and bind /proc /sys /dev and /dev/pts
<ydna> eric^^: sudo mount -t sysfs sys /sys
<mojo67> Hey guys, I'm a newbie with a screen resolution question. My monitor has a 2560x1440 resolution, but that resolution isn't listed in the Screen Display settings window, so the default of 1920x1080 is currently being used. Any help on what I need to do to permanently set it to 2560x1440 would be much appreciated.
<ydna> busy error
<EriC^^> ydna: nah just sudo mount -B /sys /mnt/sys
<EriC^^> ydna: this is helpful
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Mika_> mojo67: i think you need to check that GPU is fully working (right drivers).
<ydna> ok eric^^
<mojo67> Mika_: How would I do that? I'm a complete newb.
<Mika_> mojo67: Well i don't have linux now on my hands and i don't remember by heart all the commands, but. "lspci" maybe give you the list of hardware you have in your system (to find out your gpu). use pastebin to share the link here so we can continue :).
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, is it a second monitor, or main one ?
<herrkin> EriC^^, it seems it has been solved just by installing aptitude. as soon as I tried install vlc it gave me a solution I just said yes and now it is working.
<MonkeyDust> mojo67  in a terminal, type   xrandr   and hit enter
<FidergoStephaneG> I've had this problem with second monitor and made a script.
<mojo67> MonkeyDust: done
<FidergoStephaneG> If it's your case I can share the script.
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, is it a second monitor, or main one ?
<EriC^^> herrkin: great!
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: main one
<MonkeyDust> mojo67  ok, is thre desired resolution in the list?
<mojo67> MonkeyDust: no
<MonkeyDust> mojo67  ok, then idk
<FidergoStephaneG> idk ?
<MonkeyDust> idk = i don't know
<gogeta> ?
<FidergoStephaneG> readarray OUTPUTS < <( LC_ALL=C xrandr  | sed -n 's/ connected.*$//p' ) ; export MAINSCREEN="${OUTPUTS[0]//[$'\t\r\n ']}"
<ydna> eric^^: chroot now?
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, the command above will identify the name of your main output
<EriC^^> ydna: yeah
<jjrabbit443> hello
<jjrabbit443> is this the chnanel to discuss ubuntu server?
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, I know
<nicomachus> jjrabbit443: #ubuntu-server
<ydna> eric^^: ok now
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: running that produces no output
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, that's normal
<FidergoStephaneG> echo $MAINSCREEN
<FidergoStephaneG> will show what it found
<EriC^^> ydna: did you mount /boot ?
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: HDMI1
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, okay
<ydna> mount it at /mnt/boot
<FidergoStephaneG> My screen accepts 2560x1440 at 256,09MHZ pixel frequency.
<FidergoStephaneG> I can share my lines with you but I cannot guarantee that it will work for you.
<FidergoStephaneG> It should not damage anything but you never know.
<FidergoStephaneG> What's the brand/model of your screen ?
<FidergoStephaneG> Mine is a Samsung.
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: Samsung LS27A850DS/EN
<FidergoStephaneG> Well, not the same as mine but should work either.
<FidergoStephaneG> I share the script on https://gist.github.com/fidergo-stephane-gourichon/15ef032079ebdf8f9fb9
<ydna> eric^^: ok i mounted /dev/sdb1 at /mnt/boot and chroot to /mnt
<EriC^^> ydna: ok
<FidergoStephaneG> Oh, the last line is useless.
<jjrabbit443> nicomachus: thanks
<FidergoStephaneG> Updated
<EriC^^> ydna: try grub-install --reinstall /dev/sdb
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, what's your desktop environment
<ydna> unrecognized reinstall eric^^
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, can you figure out how to save/run the script?
<EriC^^> ydna: sorry
<EriC^^> ydna: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<Mika_> FidergoStephaneG: i think it would be important to check what GPU he has and get right packages after that :)
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: i can copy it over - where do place it?
<MonkeyDust> mojo67  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Mika_> mojo67 use always pastebin to only share link. not whole file.
<ydna> eric^^: this gpt label contains no BIOS boot partition
<ydna> eric^^: embedding not possible
<ydna> eric^^: will not proceed with blocklists
<gogeta> ydna, efi?
<EriC^^> ydna: oh
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ydna> gdisk shows that gpt is damaged but mbr is protective on /dev/sdb
<Mika_> mojo67: use always this link or other pasterbin. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<ydna> also eric^^: /dev/sdb1 has boot,esp flags
<lorenzo52> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | lorenzo52
<ubottu> lorenzo52: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EriC^^> ydna: hmm type blkid -p /dev/sdb
<lorenzo52> hello
<mojo67> Mika_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15384960/
<mojo67> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ppf> it looks like my upgrade to wily crashed and broke apt, relocation error in libapt-pkg.so.4.16, against a GLIBCXX_3.4.21 symbol
<ppf> any quick hints how to fix this?
<ydna> eric^^: the uuid is listed, pttype="gpt"
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, you can save it as addmode_2560_mainscreen.sh
<mcphail> ppf: what version of Ubuntu were you on before, how did you trigger the update, do you have PPAs or other non-default repos installed, and what is the precise chain of commands to bring that error?
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, you can run it like this: bash addmode_2560_mainscreen.sh
<ppf> mcphail: 14.04 -> 15.04, do-release-upgrade, had some ppas installed, most of which got disabled by do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> ydna: ok, try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<ppf> the error is caused by `apt-get`
<nicomachus> ppf: why are you going to 15.04?
<nicomachus> that's EOL
<p0ff3> Zup guys! I'm finally going ubuntu on my laptop, is there a good website where I can check drivers and stuff?
<ppf> 15.10, typo
<EriC^^> ydna: i think you were using sda as the first boot drive cause you need a special partition for gpt on sdb
<nacc> ppf: that's not a supported upgrade, afaik (14.04 -> 16.04, once it's released)
<k1l_> p0ff3: load a ubuntu dvd/usb and try it.
<nicomachus> p0ff3: drivers are contained in the release for almost everything you need.
<k1l_> p0ff3: but most recent hardware should work fine
<ydna> eric^^: same error, however, i don't mind reformatting sda to fix this boot issue
<Mika_> mojo67: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/266765
<ppf> nacc: interesting. what's the issue with that step?
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, did it adjust for the correct resolution?
<k1l_> ppf: the usual steps would be 14.04->14.10->15.04->15.10. but since 14.10 and 15.04 are dead already its a bit tricky
<mcphail> ppf: Upgrading from 14.04 is not supported. That is why it broke. The fastest way to resolve is by a full reinstall
<k1l_> ppf: why are you wanting to upgrade?
<p0ff3> Ok! Thanks y'all. 14.04.4 or 15.10?
<k1l_> ppf: (hint, you can have th 15.10 kernel and xorg on the 14.40 as backports"
<nacc> ppf: you have two upgrade options with Ubuntu, roughly, follow the regular releases (14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 as they come out); or LTS -> LTS (14.04 -> 16.04)
<ppf> need better compiler and driver support
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, regarding graphics chip, the script only requests a particular resolution and timings. Driver can accept it or refuse it AFAIK.
<k1l_> p0ff3: you can try 15.10. but then you need to upgrade form april to july to the 16.04
<EriC^^> ydna: has the install ever booted before?
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: no, the resolution ended up being lower than my current, then my session was killed due to some system failure
<EriC^^> it's pretty odd
<ydna> eric^^: yes, the problems occurred after allowing power to run out
<ydna> eric^^: also, i may have messed up using gdisk prior (was trying to make bootable usb)
<ppf> anyways, the deed is done. anything i can do to fix at least apt (short of a full reinstall)
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, wow, then I don't know how to help  you. It worked for me very well.
<FidergoStephaneG> Strange that it lowered the resolution.
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, hope you'll find a fix.
<Mika_> mojo67: you should read more about forcing parameters to your screen. It can break something.
<k1l_> ppf: can you pastebin the errors in terminal when running "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: thanks! i'll keep looking
<mcphail> ppf: honestly, a full reinstall is going to be faster than picking through the debris of a failed upgrade.
<mojo67> Mika_: forcing parameters - by running that script?
<ppf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385047/
<foo> I want to reload the default/original config files from nginx package. Is there a way to do this with apt other than apt-get --purge remove and then install?
<Mika_> mojo67: don't run any script..that xandr can maybe do it. but, read more about it. wait i show example.
<lotuspsychje> ydna: all this happened after low battery cutoff?
<Mg4Zin> hi
<Mg4Zin> anyone hear
<FidergoStephaneG> Mika_, I got the numbers on the Internet.
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, you can get different numbers using cvt command.
<FidergoStephaneG> e.g. cvt -r 2560 1440 60
<FidergoStephaneG> provides Modeline "2560x1440R"  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync -vsync
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Mg4Zin
<ubottu> Mg4Zin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sharabdin> ч
<k1l_> ppf: look at the http://askubuntu.com/questions/448575/apt-get-crashes-with-relocation-error-libapt-pkg-so-4-12  answer there.
<ppf> i did. didn't help
<k1l_> ppf: sounds like the upgrade didnt work right and the libc got corrupted
<ydna> lotuspychje: it wouldn't boot after yes, but i may have messed using gdisk while it was working
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, but rather look on the web for more details. I'll have to hang up soon.
<Mika_> mojo67: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15385059/
<lotuspsychje> ydna: can you still enter recoverymode/grub?
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, 241.50 is lower than 256.09. Might work for you.
<mcphail> ppf: I would guess this is a consequence of the libstdc++ ABI change in Wily. You're going to have to transplant a working version of that lib
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: ok - thanks again
<ydna> lotuspsychje: i can get to a recoverymode using grub command line from a live usb
<ydna> i can boot the encrypted volume, but it drops to root shell
<Mg4Zin> exit
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, I read pastebin from Mika_ and see my script does not include the last line.
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: oh
<lotuspsychje> ydna: might have get corrupted perhaps
<lotuspsychje> ydna: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<ydna> lotuspsychje: 15.04
<MonkeyDust> ydna  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> ydna  15.04 is dead
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, I updated it.
<FidergoStephaneG> Perhaps it will work better.
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, perhaps pick number from the output of cvt -r 2560 1440 60, it might work better.
<ydna> monkeydust: i hadn't updated to 15.10 yet
<lotuspsychje> ydna: install a supported version from the topic mate
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: cool, i'll try again now
<MonkeyDust> ydna  type /topic
<ydna> i see
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, pastebin the output of just "xrandr" after that.
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: i don't need to replace anything other than the 256.09?
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, might help
<ydna> monkeydust: ok thanks
<ydna> monkeydust, lotuspyschje: best way to reinstall keeping my encrypted /home /opt etc?
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, hum, what do you mean ?
<MonkeyDust> ydna  backup first
<EriC^^> ydna: i think you can't, yeah what MonkeyDust said for sure
<jjrabbit443> hello
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, cvt provides more after the 256.09 256.25 or whatever.
<lotuspsychje> jjrabbit443: welcome, how can we help.
<ydna> ok thanks eric^^, monkeydust, i will reinstall
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: i mean - are you saying that i should have the exact contents of that file, except that i should replace the 256.09 by 241.50?
<ydna> and thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ydna: cheers and good luck
<FidergoStephaneG> AFAIK the first number (with the dot) is in megahertz, the others are in pixels.
<jjrabbit443> is there a way to check if updates are enabled from command line
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, more than the frequency probably changes. If you change only the 256.09 into a 256.25 or 241.50 it may work, though with a different overall frequency.
<FidergoStephaneG> If you change all the numbers to match the output of cvt it will probably be better.
<lotuspsychje> jjrabbit443: define 'enabled'?
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: ok, i'll try that now
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, e.g. if you play movies, better have exact 50Hz that something skewed.
<jjrabbit443> lotuspsychje: see if they are turned on
<lotuspsychje> jjrabbit443: you mean the automatic security updates enabled?
<jjrabbit443> lotuspsychje: yes
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: i'm running cvt -r 2560 1440 60
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: if i do 50 instead of 60, i get "ERROR: Multiple of 60Hz refresh rate required for  reduced blanking."
<craptalk> hey, i have an upgrade notification from ubuntu mate 15.04 to ubuntu willy werewolf 15.10, is it gonna cause a problem?
<lotuspsychje> jjrabbit443: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<craptalk> please give me respond
<ppf> mcphail: yeah i figured
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, I see this, too. So, if you really wish 50Hz remove the "-r" in cvt.
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: 15.04 is end of life mate
<jjrabbit443> nice
<jjrabbit443> lotuspsychje: thank you!
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, if you prefer 60Hz go with that.
<lotuspsychje> jjrabbit443: hope thats what you was looking for
<craptalk> lotuspsychje: so is it okay or no?
<FidergoStephaneG> I believe that -r is preferable if supported.
<jjrabbit443> yes
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: i would clean install a supported version from the topic
<FidergoStephaneG> Because it allows a slower pixel clock, which puts less work on RAM for the same resolution.
<Mika_> FidergoStephaneG: cvt command is cool :) I didn't know about it until now :). Maybe it won't give too high numbers that you can break the monitor. i would still double check that monitor can do all those hertz etc. just to make it sure xD.
<craptalk> lotuspsychje: so upgade is not safe?
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, btw have you checked that your video card claims to support 2560x1440?
<k1l_> craptalk: there is no way around that upgrade since 15.04 is dead and doesnt get any updates for security issues anymore.
<k1l_> craptalk: so be sure to backup all important data. then run that upgrade
<craptalk> k1l_: well, it sounds pretty risky then
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: no need to tell people upgrades dont work. they get automated testings since ages
<craptalk> k1l_: i have many things on my mates
<craptalk> k1l_: gonna cancel it then
<k1l_> craptalk: make backups. since your hardware could fail any day anyways.
<k1l_> craptalk: you cant stay on 15.04
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: how can one trust an eol version with all recent exploits?
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: i've got Intel HD 4000 - AFAICT it should support it
<FidergoStephaneG> There was a command ddcxinfo which AFAIK should tell what resolutions the monitor likes.
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: the system could already be comprimised right
<craptalk> k1l_: why? i can still run it even there is no significant support right? since i only using normal task
<k1l_> craptalk: look at ubuntu.com/usn what security updates you are missing right now. running an EOL ubuntu is not supported.
<craptalk> k1l_: okay
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: just about to run the script, i may get logged out temporarily
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  hint: create a separate /home partition, so your personal files and setting stay untouched during the next re/install
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: theoretically yes. but my point is people in here still suggest not to run the upgrades but make a clean install instead. like its 2008 again.
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, I read that.
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: i never suggested it wont work, i said what i would do
<FidergoStephaneG> Meanwhile I'm struggling with my nvidia optimus setup.
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: i wouldnt trust an eol system anymore
<FidergoStephaneG> Nasty bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/~stephane-gourichon-lpad
<FidergoStephaneG> I mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1547077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547077 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Some glyphs drawn consistently wrong, bug comes and go" [Medium,Triaged]
<craptalk> k1l_: not sure what to read and make it into my sense
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: nope, same thing happened as last time
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, output of xrandr ?
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15385180/
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, thanks. Did script produce any output ?
<FidergoStephaneG> xrandr says resolution is still 1920x1080.
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: no, the resolution just changed - to way lower than 1920x1080
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, very strange.
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, xrandr definitely claims that resolution is 1920x1080, that's what the star means.
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: the monitor is currently connected via DVI-1
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, then my knowledge does not cover your case. :-/
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: the page means for your end of life ubuntu version, there are security issues
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, perhaps switch to a recent HDMI cable ? I don't know.
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: okay, i'll try that too
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: thanks
<Mika_> FidergoStephaneG: yeah i think that asterix is showing that HDMI port has that reso now and if he is using DVI. Something is wrong.
<craptalk> k1l_: okay
<craptalk> k1l_: how long till i get dead-end? damn it, so lazy to move to another version
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: maybe an LTS version would be smarter for you then?
<craptalk> lotuspsychje: it is
<craptalk> lotuspsychje: is werewolf an LTS?
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: no
<lotuspsychje> !lts | craptalk
<ubottu> craptalk: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<craptalk> lotuspsychje: how long?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  14.04 and (future) 16.04
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: can i just check - are you using HDMI?
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: alright
<Mika_> mojo67: that pastepin link what you gave, show that you are using HDMI port now. Are you?
<mojo67> MIka_: no - that's confusing me, because i'm using DVI at the moment
<craptalk> so every released ubuntu version which is non LTS, only supports around 3 months?
<Mika_> mojo67: Can i see that script what you got?
<craptalk> what happens after that?
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: 9 months
<baizon> craptalk: 9 months, then no more support
<baizon> craptalk: no update, no nothing
<mojo67> MIka_: sure, 1 sec
<craptalk> baizon: okay, then i should clean install another version?
<craptalk> baizon: since upgrading to another version could cause a bit risky step
<baizon> craptalk: which version do you have? if you have 15.04, then just upgrade to 15.10
<mojo67> MIka_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15385291/
<mojo67> Mika_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15385291/
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: but wich version you decide to install, you have to keep your system up to date always
<craptalk> baizon: the sucessful chance is more than 50% when i upgrade it?
<k1l_> craptalk: you are already dead end.
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, good luck. Mika_ thanks for helping him.  Now I've repaired my setup by purging nvidia driver.
<craptalk> k1l_: i know, just wanna really thinking a head
<baizon> craptalk: yes, im using my system since 14.10
<k1l_> craptalk: so either you make the upgrade or you make a new install of 14.04LTS (which will have support untill 2019).
<mojo67> FidergoStephaneG: thanks again!
<FidergoStephaneG> Will hang up. Bye.
<k1l_> craptalk: if you dont like upgrading every 6 months stay on LTS.
<FidergoStephaneG> mojo67, you're welcome.
<baj> gedit:2291): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<baj> im getting the errot above
<rickyrubbit> hi at all
<Mika_> FidergoStephaneG: xD Yeah we are now looking that script. Lets do it manually for mojo67. Take those screen variables away. i don't have bash here. so i can't verify exactly what it stores to those variables. Yeah lets do it manually :)
<craptalk> k1l_: i get it
<baj> im trying to save text using gedit in the terminal
<lapyo> what
<baj> im trying to save text using gedit in the terminal
<baj> then i get the error
<mojo67> Mika_: sure, what do i do?
<baj> gedit:2291): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<baizon> baj: thats a warning, not an error
<rickyrubbit> baj have you tried to restart nautilus?
<lapyo> why are you using gedit in the terminal?
<lapyo> are you on root?
<rickyrubbit> lapyo 'm in agree
<baj> how do i restart nautilus?
<rickyrubbit> try with this pkill -1 nautilus baj
<baj> ok
<rickyrubbit> but i dont understand what kind of error you try to fix...
<rickyrubbit> its only and advice when you open a gtk app from cli
<rickyrubbit> thats it..
<Mika_> mojo67: we will use those last 3 lines what there is but copy them to terminal and use sudo :). xrandr --addmode DVI1 2560x1440_50.00
<gallo_mobile> hi I need to make a bootable USB for a newly built NAS. I'm on OS X but the OS X resource I found seems to be to install Ubuntu ON a Mac
<lotuspsychje> !editors | baj
<ubottu> baj: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<rickyrubbit> gallo_mobile try to install brew and install brew install dc3dd
<rickyrubbit> dc3dd its an evolution of dd
<Mika_> mojo67: it seems intel is using DVI1 and radeon is using DVI-0.
<gallo_mobile> ok  how would I then install the img to the USB?
<baj> pkill -l nautilus is showing me manual
<baj> help
<mojo67> Mika_: xrandr: cannot find output "DVI1"
<rickyrubbit> gallo_mobile its a simple syntax
<rickyrubbit> from mac check your disk with diskutil list
<rickyrubbit> must be appear disk2s etc etc
<Pointblank> Hello good people :) I have this issue. Can run mono-service as sudo mono-service application. But when I run it as different user it makes nothing. It needs sudo. i do not want to use sudo and give it too much privilleges. Help to that?
<rickyrubbit> do with this command
<rickyrubbit> dc3dd if=your_location_img.imf of=the_entiredisk (for example /dev/disk2)
<mojo67> Mika_: for some reason, xrandr keeps telling me that HDMI1 is connected, even though it's DVI1
<rickyrubbit> i dont know if work Pointblank but you can try with fake root
<Mika_> mojo67: ok lets build it. xrandr --newmode <Mode``Line>
<gallo_mobile> so if = source of=destination (dev/disk#)
<Mika_> mojo67:  xrandr --newmode DVI1
<Pointblank> rickyrubbit what you mean by fake root?
<rickyrubbit> its an app from apt
<rickyrubbit> apt-get install fakeroot
<rickyrubbit> you can change perm without root authority
<mojo67> Mika_: xrandr: failed to parse 'DVI1' as a mode specification
<jjrabbit443> hello
<jjrabbit443> any ubuntu security channels?
<rickyrubbit> jjrabbit443 i'm trying to find it too =)
<nicomachus> !alis | jjrabbit443
<ubottu> jjrabbit443: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Pointblank> is that in general good idea or should mono apps always run with sudo?
<rickyrubbit> !alis
<mojo67> Mika_: should i just use HDMI1 instead, seeing as it seems to be under the illusion that that's the one in use?
<Mika_> mojo67:  xrandr --newmode "800x600_60.00"   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync <-- use CVT command and copy that on top of those numbers.
<crayon> every 5 minutes my time is increasing by 1 hour
<crayon> any idea wtf is going on?
<rickyrubbit> may doesnt work
<mojo67> Mika_: done
<rickyrubbit> mojo67 i dont understand your problem
<nicomachus> rickyrubbit: because the bot doesn't like to be spammed. you're free to message the bot and try all sorts of things. /msg ubottu !alis, for instance
<Mika_> mojo67: now write that xrandr to display all lines :)
<Mika_> mojo67: did we get that mode there on the list?
<jjrabbit443> nicomachus: cool thanks mang
<mojo67> Mika_: kind of - it appears at the end, not with the rest of them
<mojo67> Mika_: i'll paste it
<Pointblank> I think I saw tutorials where people run mono without installing any fake root. Cannot that be set for a user that he is allowed to run mono apps? Assigning some group to them?
<mojo67> Mika_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15385426/
<mojo67> rickyrubbit: the problem i have is that my monitor's 2560x1440 resolution isn't getting recognised by ubuntu
<rickyrubbit> what kind of video card you have?
<rickyrubbit> maybe you need to install proprietary driver from ubuntu
<Mika_> mojo67: hmm..ok try to --addmode HDMI1 numbers if it thinks that we are using that.
<mojo67> rickyrubbit: intel HD 4000
<rickyrubbit> lot time ago i got same problem with nvidia driver
<rickyrubbit> mojo67 try to go on install software
<rickyrubbit> may be appear 'proprietary driver for this hardware'
<mojo67> Mika_: i tried that - resolution goes way down, had to log back in
<lotuspsychje> jjrabbit443: #ubuntu-hardened
<Mika_> mojo67: yeah, well i don't know now....hmm....weird that it shows that you have HDMI even you are using DVI...
<rickyrubbit> mojo67 try to unplug and plug again the cable
<Mika_> mojo67: try what rickyrubbit is saying...can you upgrade those proprietary drivers :)
<Pointblank> rickyrubbit ty Just looking for any other ideas. Not sure if that is standard way how to solve this. Any mono user here?
<mojo67> Mika_: sure, i'll try that now
<mojo67> rickyrubbit: sure - i'll check the drivers first
<MonkeyDust> Pointblank  there's the ##mono channel
<mojo67> Mika_: gonna reboot, brb
<mojo67> rickyrubbit: gonna reboot, brb
<rickyrubbit> i hope you well
<rickyrubbit> for you =)
<rickyrubbit> mojo67
<gallo_mobile> anyone know where i can find 14.02 intel server?
<rickyrubbit> gallo_mobile no..
<MonkeyDust> gallo_mobile  how is that ubuntu related?
<TvL2386> hi guys, I've just reinstalled my dell latitude e5570 laptop. It came with Windows10 and now I have ubuntu15.10. It works great!!! One thing: It doesn't see my wifi ESSID which it did see before in Windows10. Signal strength was 100% (same room) and my other laptop works great... I'm now on my second wifi which it does see (1 bar though, because it's 2 floors up)
<R13ose> I can't connect to the wireless internet after waking up from sleep my computer.  What do I do?
<genii> gallo_mobile: Do you mean Ubuntu Server 14.04, or do you mean an Intel server board model whith 14.02 in the board model number?
<gallo_mobile> ubunutu 14.02 server
<gallo_mobile> for intel, the ISO i get is AMD
<genii> So 14.04
<gallo_mobile> oh sorry
<TvL2386> I did 'iwlist wlp2s0 scan | grep ESSID' but it doesn't pop up
<tgm4883> gallo_mobile: that is the one for intel as well
<tgm4883> gallo_mobile: AMD64 works on both intel and AMD x86_64 architectures
<k1l_> gallo_mobile: the patent is from amd for 64bit, it works on intel amchines,too
<genii> gallo_mobile: amd64 just means 64 bit, for AMD *OR* Intel
<gallo_mobile> ah, ok just making sure thank you
<tgm4883> that should really be renamed to x86_64
<TvL2386> changed channel from 13 to 5 and it works
<foo> I did rsync -azv --progress remote:/some/dir/ dir/ ... and when everything is done. dir/ is 8.6GB locally, and 8.8GB remotely. Any idea why it's not the exact same?
<leonarth> foo maybe it depends how the filesystems are formatted?
<leonarth> maybe on a machine you have sectors at 512bytes and on the other at 1024bytes
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<p0ff3> I jsut installed "screen" to split my terminal, is there a better alternative I should use? If not, I want the colors back in my shell...
<foo> j #macosx
<Pici> p0ff3: both screen and tmux support colors
<nicomachus> p0ff3: there are a few options. tmux is another. screen is also configurable. the man page and google will help you.
<R13ose> I can't connect to my wireless internet on Ubuntu 15.10 when I woke my computer from sleep.  What do I do?
<HoloIRCUser2> Hi
<HoloIRCUser2> Can't login to my Ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> HoloIRCUser2  what happens when you try
<MonkeyDust> HoloIRCUser2  and what's the ubunu version
<HoloIRCUser2> Fsck reports error loading shared libraries /lib/x86_64/libext2fs.so.2 invalid header
<HoloIRCUser2> 14.04.4
<HoloIRCUser2> Help?
<MonkeyDust> HoloIRCUser2  type /j #ubuntu-server and provide the information i just asked
<HoloIRCUser2> Ok am on phone though
<R13ose> Seems no one can help me.
<drkshadow> How do I enable blk-mq in Ubuntu 14.04?
<JDAIII> I'm having an issue. Every time I boot up, I have to run mount -a after I log in because it is apparently mounting the network shared before the network connection applies, so what is the best way to run mount -a as root or sudo AFTER I log in to gnome?
<drkshadow> JDAIII: put it in your .bashrc
<drkshadow> no, never mind. That doesn't execute in a GUI.
<skinux> Should free -m say 0 for total swap?
<JDAIII> yea, I tried that but it wasn't applying. It's not a big hassle, I just run sudo mount -v -a each time I log in, but it would be more convenient to have it autoexecute. And isn't that the appeal of linux on a laptop is that you make it all perfect for yourself instead of what the OS like mac or windows decides for you?
<JDAIII> and learn as you go along
<drkshadow> JDAIII: You're mistaking Ubuntu with Linux.
<jayjo> is there a way to make a launcher icon out of a script, with a logo?
<llutz> skinux: if you don't have swap, yes
<nicomachus> jayjo: see here, perhaps it will help. https://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<mcphail> JDAIII: i think there is some way for init (upstart on 14.04, systemd on 15.10) to run a script after the network has come up. I'm not sure of the specifics, but that is going to be th best tactic for what you need
<JDAIII> drkshadow, I use RHEL and CentOS on my servers, only use ubuntu on my laptop because I liked the more expansive repository
<mcphail> JDAIII: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#Mount_during_login_instead_of_boot help?
<JDAIII> mcphail, I'll look into systemd init scripts for post network connection.
<zaggynl> hi, my USB pendrive doesn't show up anymore, anything I can test/try?
<JDAIII> mcphail, I use the nofail switch and it didn't seem to help. That must be for the upstart instructions since I am using 15.10
<zaggynl> dmesg does show the drive
<llutz> JDAIII: you tried using the "netdev" mount-option in fstab?
<llutz> _netdev *
<skinux> Okay, well during installation I specified a SWAP partition. I've noticed during boot, it says something is not yet ready or present. So, how do I tell Ubuntu to use my SWAP partition?
<JDAIII> llutz, No I have not. I thought that was only for iscsi and ntfs. But I am most likely wrong. I'll take a look
<mcphail> JDAIII: hadn't heard about _netdev, but llutz's suggestion looks like the best thing to do if it works!
<JDAIII> I also tried x-systemd.automount, in fstab but that didn't help. I will try _netdev
<JDAIII> I'm going to reboot and test that change. Before I do, is there any use to using sec=ntlm,gid=1000?
<JDAIII> I got that from one of our devs when he set up a share on another server, and I've been using them blindly
<skinux> I just tried to use blkid on SWAP partition, but it didn't return anything?
<newish> What advantages do I get from lvm on a single drive laptop with / serving root and home, dont think will ever need to extend volume size
<skitoxe> ,
<slaffe> If I want to limit the speed when I mv a file to my network NAS, how do I do that the easiest way?
<frostschutz> newish, if you don't need it, you don't need it. don't force yourself. I use LVM everywhere because I know it well and don't want to miss it; never say never, who knows what you might need it for
<slaffe> odd question I guess
<skitoxe> slaffe: not possible in a reasonable way if you do it with mv command i belive, use something else? Ftp?
<frostschutz> slaffe, unless whatever is doing the transferring has its own rate limiting options (like rsync does,) it's complicated... (lartc.org tc iptables)
<JDAIII> _netdev did not work
<JDAIII> still had to mount manually
<JDAIII> but now they are showing up in nemo as devices instead of network shares. That is a nice byproduct
<newish> Frostschutz: my question really is apart from extending volume size and snapshot are there other advantages in lvm?
<bonsairoot> Hey guys. When i start up ubuntu i get the msg: "...running on low graphics mode". It started appearing just recently. I can't even it up anymore unless i use a previous kernel version (stuck in fsck dev/sda4: clean).I've read that theres problems with fglrx drivers but i have the generic enabled and not the proprietary ones.Can somebody help me?
<JDAIII> lvm does do raid 0 across the logical volumes which I don't care for. Same reason I stay away from default installs of btrfs.
<Linnak> Hi, if i intall daily build will it be lts on the end of April or I have to install the stable ?
<skinux> I think I figured it out. I'm using CryptSWAP...according to info I'm reading, it causes problems.
<JDAIII> It stripes the individual files across the drives which means if one goes down, a majority of your files cannot be recovered. Just my experience.
<skinux> But....that stuff is from 2009, I'm using 14.04...has that bug still not been fixed?
<JDAIII> mcphail, llutz I tried _netdev, didn't automount
<rlex> hello, i have some problems with NFS. Trying to connect to NFS share, it shows: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.69.2:/storage/media
<rlex> showmount shows /storage/media       (everyone)
<rlex> and esxi is able to connect to this NFS share
<rlex> nevermind, solved
<loveheartjoylove> msg nickserv identify ubuntusucks1234
<loveheartjoylove> oops
<EriC^^> ha-ha
<skitoxe> loveheartjoylove: whoooops
<p0ff3_> I'm using Vim bur it froze in insert-mode, esc, enter, ctrl-[ doesnt work
<R13ose> Any thoughts in my question?
<skitoxe> p0ff3_: open a new terminal and run: sudo pkill vim
<skitoxe> sudo pkill -9 vim
<skitoxe> if it's stubborn
<p0ff3_> pkill doesnt shut it down
<skitoxe>  with -9 added?
<p0ff3_> Ye
<skitoxe> ps aux | grep vim
<p0ff3_> I'm using tmux sp I'm jsut gonna shut down that window, ugly solution but whatever
<skitoxe> to find pid
<p0ff3_> ill try
<skitoxe> then kill -9 <pid>
<p0ff3_> Whats the pid? I get 3 numbers, 17265, 14912 and 2356
<skitoxe> the left-most one
<EriC^^> how long ago did you start vim?
<skitoxe> second column, directly after user name
<EriC^^> i'm guessing 14912 , 17265 would be the grep
<p0ff3_> Is there a tmux-command to "refresh" maybe?
<R13ose> How do I get my computer to see my wireless internet?
<vlad__> hey, how do I upgrade to the latest version of mesa?
<m3n3chm0> R13ose what is the issue ¿?
<vlad__> I tried x-org edgers but they have a pretty old version (11.0.4, latest is 11.1.2)
<m3n3chm0> R13ose don't you see the wireless icon (network-manager) on the panel ¿?
<p0ff3_> Is anyone here good at tmux?
<R13ose> m3n3chm0: I woke my computer from sleep and wireless internet didn't work.  Yes I see the icon but no wireless networks show up.
<minitrue> p0ff3_: i use tmux I dont know if that counts as good :P
<minitrue> p0ff3_: what happened?
<m3n3chm0> R13ose what version of ubuntu are you running ¿?
<R13ose> m3n3chm0: 15.10
<skitoxe> R13ose: Right click icon and disable wifi, then enable it again.
<skitoxe> usually works fine
<R13ose> skitoxe: tried that didn't do anything.
<m3n3chm0> R13ose did you try booting from an old Kernel version ¿? (on boot check the advanced options, try an older kernel an confirm))
<compdoc> R13ose, sounds like the wireless is being put to sleep and doesnt know how to wake up
<skitoxe> R13ose: have you rebooted the system ?
<R13ose> m3n3chm0: I didn't try that as the last step
<R13ose> skitoxe: last time, I had the problem yes and that worked but I want to try and fix without rebooting.
<m3n3chm0> R13ose do you know what model of chipset is your wireless card ¿?
<R13ose> m3n3chm0: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462
<skitoxe> R13ose: ahh i get you bro, try starting and stopping networking services
<R13ose> skitoxe: how?
<skitoxe> service --status-all
<skitoxe> to see all
<m3n3chm0> R13ose are you using proprietary driver ¿?
<skitoxe> then service xxxxx stop and service xxxx start
<R13ose> skitoxe: networking one?
<R13ose> m3n3chm0: whatever came with ubuntu
<skitoxe> R13ose: yeah
<terraceG> After updating my packages ubuntu now doesn
<terraceG> boot to login screen
<terraceG> instead it goes do fsck from util-linux
<terraceG> How do I fix this?
<R13ose> skitoxe: that worked thanks
<Bashing-om> terraceG: Graphic's driver broke ? What does ' sudo lshw -C display ' reveal in the configuration line ?
<terraceG> there is no configuration line and i can't enter any commands
<R13ose> I am out but thanks for solving this.
<skitoxe> R13ose: no worries mate!
<terraceG> All it says is fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 -> /dev/sda5: clean xxxx/xxxx files, xxxx/xxx blocks
<Bashing-om> terraceG: Are you able to get to the login screen and key combo ctl+a;r+F1 for a console interface ?
<Bashing-om> ctl+alt+F1 **
<pierre_> hi
<GuidovanPossum> hi what's good way to troubleshoot ubuntu 14.04 hanging on startup after the five circles turn from white to red?
<terraceG> sudo lshw -C just shows options that can be used in the command
<skitoxe> GuidovanPossum: start by checking /var/logs/syslog
<hughes-r> hey, guys. could anyone spare a minute to help me with my audio woes (lubuntu)?
<pierre_> how  to do install microsoft office 2013 ubuntu
<prova> ciao
<Bashing-om> terraceG: Ouch ! Check your spelling and syntax .. try again as that is a system command ! If it ain't there you have big troubles .
<terraceG> sorry, sudo lshw -C display shows vga compatiable controller
<prova> !list
<pierre_> no  one can help please
<ubottu> prova: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<GuidovanPossum> syslog is blank
<xangua> pierre_: is there something wrong with libreoffice?
<hughes-r> it smells like communism
<Bashing-om> terraceG: And in the configuration line ?
<pierre_> no i like  libreoffice
<terraceG> driver=i1915 latency=0
<skitoxe> GuidovanPossum: my bad /var/log/syslog , not logs
<Bashing-om> terraceG: Well, that says a driver is loaed, Intel .. Now, Intel just works, UNLESS you have installed a Intel driver from their PPA .. did you ?
<terraceG> I did not
<ioria> terraceG,  just to be sure, compare the UUIDS    sudo blkid && cat /etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> terraceG: do you own these files ' ls -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority ' . As they control who can access your desktop .
<terraceG> cannot access .Xauthority no such file or dir
<terraceG> .ICEauthority looks fine
<Bashing-om> terraceG: Well, that ain't good . Complete ioria's request to know the file system is consistent . and we return to this lack of a aceess file .
<sanju> hi
<terraceG> sorry, which uuid's am I comparing
<ioria> terraceG,  all of them
<ioria> terraceG,  they should match
<Bashing-om> terraceG: As the file says .. run 'sudo blkid ' and verify the long string of numbers in the file " /etc/fstab " match exactly what is given .
<damascene> this guy sees his memory only 1.5 gb on ubuntu http://www.linuxac.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=24421&d=1457983309 any idea why. it's 2gb
<terraceG> ioria and Bashing-om: http://imgur.com/EBqw3gB
<damascene> picture of terminal free + uname -a
<nacc> damascene: dmesg should say where the memory is
<nacc> damascene: as in, how much the kernel sees, at least
<Bashing-om> terraceG: Tough to work from an image .. do a text pastebin please .
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | terraceG
<ubottu> terraceG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> terraceG, what is PARTUUID ?
<damascene> nacc, thank you, will try that
<nacc> damascene: there's a line like memory XX / YY available (...) with the parenthetical part saying where the consumption is from
<ioria> terraceG, think you miss an entry for sda4 ...
<terraceG> partuuid is 076639c6-1b41-48c6-a359-dc0c747dac11
<damascene> nacc, it's like /var/log/syslog or messages should I read it's start?
<nacc> damascene: you want them to run `dmesg`, presuming the buffer hasn't overflowed, and provide that output, most likely
<slaffe> is there any software that detects portscanns?
<damascene> nacc, will tell him to do it
<terraceG> I don't know how to get the text from the command line to pastebin, I didnt know how to login on the fsck screen
<Bashing-om> terraceG: Did the file system check complete ? and now you are at a terminal .. verify you is you with ' who ' . is "you" ( your user nbame ) in the list ?
<ioria> terraceG,  what's on sda4  ? what is in Media ?
<terraceG> yes im on the list and sda4 is in media
<Bashing-om> terraceG: :)
<terraceG> sda4 /Media is documents, pics, videos
<ioria> terraceG,  try to comment with # in fstab ...
<terraceG> commented out last fstab line and rebooted, still sent to fsck black screen
<vlad__> hey I'm trying to install mesa from source
<vlad__> I'm wondering how to replace ubuntu's mesa
<ioria> terraceG,  you can open a console right ?
<vlad__> should I just apt-get remove it?
<terraceG> Yeah I can do ctrl+alt+f1 to login to console
<ioria> terraceG,   sudo service lightdm restart
<terraceG> No such file or directory.
<hughes-r> can anyone help me with my audio issues (no sound at all)... :(
<terraceG> I was using ubuntu-gnome though, dunno if it was a different from lightdm
<ioria> terraceG,   sudo service gdm restart
<terraceG> No such file or directory.
<noraatepernos> Is there a way to capture using perl regex in grep?  grep -Po "mysql root: ([^\n]+)" outputs the whole line when I just want inside the ().
<terraceG> YES
<terraceG> Installed gdm did restart like you said and it worked
<terraceG> Thanks a lot
<terraceG> Dunno why gdm was suddenly gone
<ioria> terraceG,   ok.... comment out sda4 in fstab again
<terraceG> Okay
<ioria> terraceG,   reboot , and explore /var/log/apt/history.log
<ioria> terraceG,   as  cat  /var/log/apt/history.log  | grep gdm
<hughes-r> can anyone help me with my audio issues, please? (lubuntu 15.10)
<MonkeyDust> hughes-r  start with a question
<terraceG> http://pastebin.com/JsuHZJ0u
<hughes-r> MonkeyDust, my question is how do I fix my sound as I currently have none. All the details are here: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/4aeh25/lubuntu_1510_no_audio/
<ioria> terraceG,   maybe this line  apt-get install -y [01;31m[Kgdm[m[K ....
<mia_> hey all
<mia_> where can I download skype for ubuntu
<mia_> I mean some newer vesion
<mia_> the one on skype.com is very very old
<mia_> is there a better alternative than that ?
<skitoxe> mia_: sudo apt-get install skype
<ioria> terraceG,   you  installed   something like ... Kgdm ?
<mia_> skitoxe, is that a different version
<terraceG> I think that's from when I installed gdm just now
<terraceG> Dunno what the other characters are
<terraceG> I've otherwise never touched gdm
<skitoxe> mia_: don't know, have never installed it from their website. but skype looks totally different on linux than on pc if that's waht tou mean
<MonkeyDust> hughes-r  ok, seen it ... if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<skitoxe> *on windows
<K0D3R> I changed my ip address (fixed ip address) but some programs keep trying to bind to the old ip address, anyone has any idea about this problem?
<terraceG> so dunno why it disappeared after last doing apt-get upgrade
<mia_> skitoxe, well no, I jsut cheked sudo apt-get install skype, and it's the exact same thing on the website, so I assume that's the newest one for linux
<mia_> the thing is this is skype 4.3 at least 6 years old
<mia_> it was like this on pc and mac as well 6 years ago
<terraceG> Thanks a lot for all your help ioria and Bashing-om
<ioria> terraceG,   ok, have fun
<mia_> I mean UI wise
<mia_> So is there any way, or any other software that can somehow use skype servers
<mia_> the UI of this skype 4.3 is really really ugly
<mia_> :(
<MonkeyDust> mia_  blame MS
<mia_> yeah
<mia_> well
<skitoxe> mia_: yeah pretty much what MonkeyDust says
<mia_> I already do blame them
<baizon> mia_: microsoft is shutting down its client. There is https://web.skype.com/en/
<mia_> That's why I need an alternative
<mia_> baizon, oh what
<mia_> for pc as well ?
<mia_> or just for linux ?
<Tammyton> Hey, I can't get to the grub menu. I followed a guide and set the grub hidden timeout and grub timeout to 0.0. When I boot and hold down shift, the menu doesn't come up. Would anyone be able to help please?
<skitoxe> skype is insecure as hell as well. unfortunately that's what people use
<baizon> mia_: for linux it is already "dead", for the windows in the future
<mia_> skitoxe, how?
<RoadRunner> Want to make a permanent change to one of my Grub booting options: a change in the kernel line (linux /boot/vmlinuz...) from "root=UUID=xxxx" to "root=/dev/sdax". But /etc/default/grub file, meant for user customization, doesn't make any mention of UUID's and /boot/grub/grub.cfg which specificaly reffers to UUID's, says "not to edit this file".
<skitoxe> mia_: skype sends shit in plain-text and leaks your ip to anyone that want's it
<nacc> RoadRunner: why do you want to make that change? you are then dependent on the kernel ordering of disks
<baizon> mia_: all communication goes through a microsoft server
<pendleton> RoadRunner: make the changes in /etc/default/grub and then run grub-mkconfig
<Pointblank> Hello, how can I allow any user to run mono apps? I see that I cannot without sudo now
<baizon> mia_: they can read every message/video call
<nacc> RoadRunner: please read /etc/default/grub fully, specifically GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID
<Tammyton> Do you know how I can set the grub timeout back to 10 without being able to get into linux?
<Tammyton> ubuntu*
<pendleton> Tammyton: boot into a liveCD, then make the changes
<Tammyton> Is a live cd the same sort of thing you use to install ubuntu?
<skitoxe> Pointblank: either add the user to sudo group or change permissions on the executables
<pendleton> Tammyton: yep, similar, any sort of Linux you can run from CD/RAM would work
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  yes, it's what you use 'try ubuntu'
<Tammyton> oh great, thanks
<ghostmag> Someone using Chromium able to test something for me?
<ghostmag> I need the Chromium App Launcher, but can't find it
<MonkeyDust> !find chromium
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks, chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, chromium-chromedriver, chromium-chromedriver-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<MonkeyDust> ghostmag  try chromium-browser
<RoadRunner> nacc: it is in order to easily boot into my clone partition which is used only to check a new image (of a primary linux part) after it is created - every time a new image will be thrown on, the UUID will change
<ghostmag> MonkeyDust: I can find the browser, but not the App Launcher
<ghostmag> MonkeyDust: https://himbeerfarm.wordpress.com/2014/07/19/chromium-app-launcher-on-linux/
<MonkeyDust> ghostmag  is that for a phone?
<ghostmag> MonkeyDust: No, I need it for my desktop pc.
<sregginon> i was banned from a channel
<sregginon> i would like to appeal
<MonkeyDust> sregginon  banned for no reason, i take it?
<sregginon> yes
<skitoxe> hahaha
<skitoxe> yeah right
<TheSpanishInquis> That sucks.
<TheSpanishInquis> I've been trying to find a good bitTorrent client for Ubuntu. Does anyone have a suggestion? I'm not really a big fan of transmission.
<MonkeyDust> TheSpanishInquis  deluge
<nacc> RoadRunner: ah i see
<RoadRunner> nacc: re: "GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID" if I enable this option, will it not affect all of my linux partitions?
<nacc> RoadRunner: it will, indeed
<Tammyton> I'm currently logged into ubuntu from the live cd. I've edited /etc/default/grub on my actual ubuntu partition, but do you know how I can run sudo update-grub?
<Tammyton> it's saying error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<ioria> Tammyton, you need to mount bind and chroot
<Chryseus> Hi, I'm having trouble starting X after removing the nvidia driver for KVM, Xorg keeps configuring for it though http://paste.ubuntu.com/15386613
<RoadRunner> nacc: that's what I thought and that's why I was looking for a different solution
<Tammyton> ioria hi again, what you told me to do yesterday worked btw :)
<MonkeyDust> Chryseus  rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak, then reboot
<ioria> Tammyton,  glad to hear that .... read this for chroot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Tammyton> thanks
<Chryseus> MonkeyDust, Tried this already, that's what it makes on boot
<Chryseus> MonkeyDust, Wiping it out and running startx sort of works with a few display issues
<RoadRunner> nacc: pendleton: I know that I can make a temporary change to one of my Grub booting options: a change in the kernel line (linux /boot/vmlinuz...) from "root=UUID=xxxx" to "root=/dev/sdax" and that works fine but I was looking for a way to make that change permanent
<TheSpanishInquis> Thanks MonkeyDust, Deluge looks pretty good.
<skitoxe> TheSpanishInquis: rTorrent if you wanna run it in cli
<Chryseus> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15386666 this is my Xorg log
<Tammyton> ioria sorry but what's the command to see which partitions I have? I've done sudo fdisk -l but it's not showing the partition where ubuntu is installed
<RoadRunner> and as I see it (as I said earlier), /etc/default/grub file, meant for user customization, doesn't seem to mention partition specific UUID control and /boot/grub/grub.cfg which individually reffers to UUID's, says "not to edit this file".
<ioria> Tammyton,  sudo parted -l
<Tammyton> thanks
<ioria> Tammyton,  np
<nqaegg> django
<skitoxe> nqaegg: unchained?
<RoadRunner> nacc: pendleton: any other suggestions guys?
<Pointblank> Hello, how can I allow any user to run mono apps? I see that I cannot without sudo now. Ty if you know :)
<Tammyton> this is so confusing ;-;
<Pici> Pointblank: Er, why would you need sudo to run a mono application?
<skitoxe> Pointblank: either add the user to sudo group or change permissions on the executables
<windows8point1> Hey!
<skitoxe> hi!
<TvL2386> hi
<Chryseus> xterm
<Chryseus> oops wrong terminal
<windows8point1> I got bored with windows and decided to switch to Linux, so I just came by to say hi :D
<skitoxe> windows8point1: good to hear. welcome bro
<windows8point1> Is 15.10 stable build?
<skitoxe> Sit down by the fire and have a drink ;-)
<Bashing-om> !manual | windows8point1
<ubottu> windows8point1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<skitoxe> windows8point1: for ubuntu yes
<windows8point1> Thanks!
<Pici> windows8point1: all releases are stable, Ubuntu isn't a rolling release.
<pendleton> RoadRunner: did you run the grub-mkconfig -o /[path to your grub dir] afterwards?
<craptalk> what is the best ubuntu distro?
<Tammyton> ioria I've tried sudo mounth --typed ext4 /dev/sda but it says can't find /dev/sda in etc/fstab
<skitoxe> craptalk: personal preference
<Pici> Pointblank: What exactly are you trying to run?
<skitoxe> craptalk: i like ubuntu mate
<bonsairoot> paste.ubuntu.com/15386726 Why do kernel modules fail to load on the newest kernel version after my reinstall. If i choose a previous kernel it works.
<Chryseus> startx xterm works fine, does anyone know how you can force Xorg to not reconfigure?
<craptalk> skitoxe: alright
<ioria> Tammyton,  where did you take that command ?
<woodsbw> Anyone have any experience with using KVP (Data Exchange) on Ubuntu as a Hyper-V guest?
<woodsbw> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 (with the latest HWE kernel, 4.2.0-27, via linux-virtual-lts-vivid) as a Hyper-V guest...with all needed software installed (linux-tools-virtual-lts-vivid, linux-cloud-tools-virtual-lts-vivid.) I have KVP enabled (and working with Windows guests) on the Hyper-V hosts, the hv_kvp_daemon daemon is running on the Ubuntu guest, and the /var/lib/hyperv/.kvp_pool_* files all exist....but they won't populate with data, no matter
<woodsbw> what I do. Has anyone seen this?
<craptalk> skitoxe: does kali linux only for pentest purpose? or can i also use it as daily basis work?
<Tammyton> ioria just in the default location where terminal opens
<ioria> Tammyton,  i linked you a page ... /https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery) look at  'Update Failure' section ... (if you are on efi system is a bit different)
<RoadRunner> pendleton: I ran sudo update-grub after making my changes in fstab
<Tammyton> ioria, okay, I think I am on efi
<skitoxe> craptalk: it's designed for pentesting. I wouldnt use it for everyday work. But you could if you really liked to
<windows8point1> Is Ubuntu open-source? If so can I really actually change code of the OS itself?
<Pointblank> Hello, how can I allow any user to run mono apps without sudo? I see that I cannot without it now. UBUNTU LTS Ty if you know :)
<ioria> Tammyton,  ok, so you have to  mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<skitoxe> craptalk: it comes with a ton of software that you dont need if youre not gonna do that type of stuff. and if u installa additional sw over that its gonna be bloated imho
<Tammyton> thanks I'll try it
<ioria> Tammyton,  assuming your efi on sda1
<Jordan_U> craptalk: Kali os not a supported flavor of Ubuntu, if you want advice on what distribution to use outside of official Ubuntu flavors please try ##linux instead.
<skitoxe> windows8point1: yes its open source and yes you can change the code
<Pici> Pointblank: I'm trying to help, but you haven't answered.  You shouldn't need to use sudo to run mono applications. What exactly are you trying to run and are you getting an error telling you to use sudo? when did this start?
<RoadRunner> pendleton: is that not enough?
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: Thoughts: out of disk space ? ' df -h ; df -i ' . kernel did not fully install ? compare ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ; la -al /boot ; ls -al /usr/src. ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ' .
<Pointblank> Pici thanks, I did not see that. with sudo it starts with sudo and without it is silent. Is mono-service. Any.
<Jordan_U> Pointblank: Please pastebin the exact commands you are trying to run and their complete output (if any). How are you determining if it "worked" or not? What is this sercice supposed to do?
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, disk space is definately not the issue. I used the reinstall option, but on my first install i partitioned manually, that shouldn't matter right? I'll check the second option now
<Pointblank> Jordan_U I said it is the same for everything I try to run as mono-service. It only asks for password for sudo.
<Pici> Pointblank: from what I understand about mono-service is that it is itended to be a sort of launcher for services written in mono.  Does that sound like something at you're trying to do?
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: If the 1st install was happy with the partitioning .. the re-install on existing partitons should be equally happy .
<Tammyton> ioria can you link me to that post agin please?
<Pointblank> Pici yes, that is a launcher for apps made for Windows
<ioria> Tammyton,  if you are on efi system it won't work ... can you paste sudo parted -l ?
<Pici> Pointblank: not just for apps, for services.
<ioria> Tammyton,  anyways https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Pointblank> Pici, yes, both should work
<pendleton> RoadRunner: /msg RoadRunner sorry got sidetracked, could you let me know what exactly is going on with fstab?
<akik> Pointblank: can you try running the mono application with "/usr/bin/cli your_mono.exe" ?
<Tammyton> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/15386842/
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: Keep in mind IF LVM is a factor ... very likely that the /boot partition fills up quickly !
<Pointblank> akik I will try ty
<ioria> Tammyton,  it's not efi
<Tammyton> my ubuntu partition is on number 6 of /dev/sda
<Tammyton> oh alright
<akik> Pointblank: looks like /usr/bin/cli is a link to /usr/bin/mono. keepass2 is ran with that
<ioria> Tammyton,  your ubuntu partition is probably sda6
<Tammyton> ioria okay thanks that worked
<ioria> Tammyton,  so you can follow the tutorial ...
<Tammyton> didn't realise you have to add the number on the end
<ioria> Tammyton,  ^_^
<bobby23> Hello
<ioria> Tammyton,  'Update Failure' section ...
<Pointblank> akik it says: Use mono-service to start service processes
<bobby23> I am entirely new to Ubuntu/gnulinux is there any way to get help
<akik> Pointblank: sorry i don't know what mono-service does
<bobby23> (sorry if this is not the place to ask)
<Tammyton> ioria, yup, I was failling on step 4 of that before :p
<Tammyton> 3*
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, so I don't know if that's the issue but ls-al /lib/modules didn't have as many versions as the other commands.... I reinstalled because of a "low graphics mode" error and not because of kernel modules...that error just appeared after reinstall
<Pointblank> akik no problem. it is a service yes and it should run as service
<Pointblank> akik ty anyway
<ioria> Tammyton,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<akik> Pointblank: which package does mono-service come from?
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, also when i try to call the console on the failed kernel modules screen it keeps sending me back to the failure screen after like 1 or 2 seconds on the console
<bobby23> can anyone see me (havent used irc in years)
<squinty> bobby23,   type /topic
<Tammyton> ioria thanks finally did it
<caleb> hello, can I ask help questions here?
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: Mind ya I am not comfortable to this time ( yet ) with systemd, But for sure all directories should agree. Is the system stable enough to see what the package manager thinks of the system ?
<ioria> Tammyton,  good ....
<Pointblank> akik mono-service will be that windows program (exe) and mono is mono-complete
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, if i boot using an older kernel version it is. What should I type in?
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: If from grub's boot menu you choose an older kernel to boot . does the system then boot ?
<squinty> caleb; yes if they are ubuntu support related.
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, yes
<akik> Pointblank: dpkg -S `which mono-service`
<Pointblank> akik will do that
<Guest59681> I'm trying to connect to the serial console port on a cisco router. I have a trendnet USB to serial converter. The program I'm trying to use is PUTTY. When I try to open a connection all I get is a blank box.
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: Let's see what the system thinks ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' .
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, upgrade wants to install linux headers (for the newest/non functioning) kernel version but is stuck at 0% waiting for headers.
<bobby23> After performing a "sudo reboot" and ubuntu-gnome 15 booting up, I come across an error which states "A start job is running for dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device", I am unsure why this is happening and perhaps it's due to swap partition (which I know nothing about), what is causing this?
<Pointblank> akik seems like the answer is here: http://pastebin.com/2R8dy2HF
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: Well ,,, let's look at what is NOT fully installed, post in a pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linix- ' . As a place to start looking for the fault .
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, ok finally moved.... installing the headers.... dpkg -C returned nothing... I'm rebooting real quick
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: K .. could be all is good as 'dpkg' had no return ( good ) .
<ioria> bobby23, are you encrypted ?
<destinydriven> hey guys, I just got an unknown file system error on 15.10.  Happened right after I run a system update.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15386798
<akik> Pointblank: ok i have to say i don't know about this. if it's a service that needs more capabilities than your user account has, then use sudo
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, Nice. I already did sudo apt-get upgrade before on a previous kernel version but it didn't install the headers. Why did it install with sudo apt upgrade? Anyway i can now boot using the newest kernel. Thank you VERY MUCH!
<bobby23> ioria: if you mean i have a password set up on my user then yes (apologies, im entirely new to linux)
<ioria> bobby23, no, i mean if you chose 'encryption', during your installation ?
<RoadRunner> nacc: do you know how to make a UUID partition specific change in /etc/default/grub file?
<Pointblank> akik do I open doors widely to system when I use sudo for that command? Cos i saw that command written without sudo.
<bobby23> ioria: i had encrypted my home folder a month ago when i first got ubuntu-gnome but the home folder encryption disappeared after an update (it would usually ask me to enter home folder password and then my user pass but one day it stopped doing that)
<Jordan_U> bonsairoot: Do you have the linux-headers metapackage installed?
<ioria> bobby23,  can you paste ls -a /home ?
<Jordan_U> !info linux-headers-generic | bonsairoot
<ubottu> bonsairoot: linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.30.33 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<bobby23> ioria: can i acces that via the recovery-mode root? I am currently speaking to you through a raspberry pi
<ioria> bobby23,  try recovery mode .  Advanced Option
<akik> Pointblank: sorry, don't know
<bonsairoot> Jordan_U, Isn't that included in a standard install?
<Pointblank> akik ok and ty :)
<Jordan_U> Pointblank: What application are you actually trying to run? Also, please actually answer the questions I asked earlier. I can repeat them if needed.
<bobby23> ioria: when i type "ls -a /home" into root-shell i get this ".  ..  .ecryptfs "username""
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: That one is among the other many things I can not explain . Is Good that all is good now . md5sums and signing keys are supposed to make sure what the system requires is what the system gets . exactly .
<ioria> bobby23,  so, you encrypted your home folder ....
<ioria> bobby23,  and the pc not booting ?
<bobby23> ioria: no it boots up to "dev-mapper" then proceeds to load forever
<PrettyBoy2000> hi
<skitoxe> hi
<PrettyBoy2000> my ubuntu get bigger screen how to fix it
<skitoxe> PrettyBoy2000: what do you mean? can you show a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> bonsairoot: I don't know. Do you currently have it inatalled? If not, you will have the same problem next kernel upgrade.
<bobby23> ioria: online complaints claim its something to do with swap partition but i am unable to rewrite /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab, it states they are "read only"
<Pointblank> Jordan_U http://was.fm/secondlife/scripted_agents/corrade#progressive1
<PrettyBoy2000> yeah i just got 640x640 resolution
<ioria> bobby23,  i think you encrypted your entire system...  sudo parted -l
<skitoxe> PrettyBoy2000: control center > Displays and change the resolution
<bobby23> ioria: it has given me a bunch of info, what should i give you
<PrettyBoy2000> can't change to bigger
<bobby23> ioria: there are 3 disk flags "fat32 - efi system partition" "ext4" and "linux-swap(v1)"
<slaffe> is there any software that detects portscanns?
<PrettyBoy2000> its said Virtubox not running
<PrettyBoy2000> after i logged in
<bekks> PrettyBoy2000: Are you running Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<PrettyBoy2000> no
<PrettyBoy2000> i installed in my pc
<ioria> bobby23,  ha, ok no fde
<PrettyBoy2000> not in VM or else
<ioria> bobby23,  just home folder
<skitoxe> PrettyBoy2000: has it worked before? or did u just install it?
<Pointblank> Jordan_U Plus I answered I think. Output from console was the request to provide password for user I want to run that app under
<bobby23> ioria: is there anyway to savour this
<bonsairoot> Jordan_U, I have linux-headers-generic installed. might  be this? and then linux-headers-[kernelversions]
<ioria> bobby23, if you can navigate your fs without enter a pass phrase ...
<bobby23> ioria: i know the pass to my home folder
<ioria> bobby23,  can you cd /home/<user>   and ls  ?
<Jordan_U> Pointblank: You didn't provide the exact commamd you're running or explain how you're determining if it "worked" or not.
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, Yea thanks again. I screwed my system trying to fix this low graphics mode error. Btw how do you handle reinstalls and packages? Do you always keep a log with the installed packages somewhere?
<bobby23> ioria: cd didnt do anything but ls revealed two files, one from documents and one from downloads
<bobby23> ioria: the files revealed werent all of my files
<Guest12134> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a z220 thinkpad via a usb. i changed the grub order but when it boots it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor. I've tried it with three different usbs. Does anyone have nay ideas on what might be the issue?
<Pointblank> Jordan_U mono-service Corrade.exe is command.  Output is nothing
<skitoxe> Guest12134: are you sure the USB is a correct bootable usb?
<ioria> bobby23,  mount -o remount,rw /
<Pointblank> Jordan_U I could add that user to sudoer's file but that I am not sure I should do. Cos of security of that pc
<Jordan_U> Pointblank: I asked two questions, you only answered one. I'm not going to repeat myself again.
<ioria> bobby23, and try   sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<bobby23> ioria: it just said "mount: only root can use "--options" option"
<ioria> bobby23, aren't you in root shell ?
<bobby23> yes
<bobby23> from recovery mode
<Pointblank> You didn't provide the exact commamd you're running (the command I provided) or explain how you're determining if it "worked" or not. (the progam did not start) Not sure what was unclear to you, sorry.
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: Been there and done that a few times .. I do keep a backup of personal files .. and a change log of any changes I make to the system . I just do a clean install, and copy my files back.
<Guest12134> what do you mean correct bootable usb? I've installed off it before
<ioria> bobby23,  you don't nned sudo then ... (confused)
<Guest12134> I tried unetbootin and dd
<skitoxe> Guest12134: ok, then i don't know why you would only get a prompt. sorry
<ioria> bobby23,  sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Jordan_U> Pointblank: If there is no output either way, how are you determining that the program didn't start?
<bobby23> ioria: i found an encrypted private directory "[/home/.ecryptfs/"username"/ .Private]
<bobby23> ioria: it asks if i want to recover it
<Guest12134> Some of the things I see in the forum think theres a problem with the master boot record on the usb
<Guest12134> I'm not sure
<ioria> bobby23,  yes... you can backup it... so you are safe ...
<Pointblank> Jordan_U There is no running process :)
<bobby23> ioria: so should i recover it
<ioria> bobby23,  if you want to backup  ... yes
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: By-The_way, a "low graphics mode" is most likeky a failure to load the GUI graphics's driver .
<ioria> bobby23, the command will mount the encrypted directory in your /tmp directory.
<roberto> salve
<Pointblank> Jordan_U I would expect this: mono/usr/lib/mono/4.5/mono-service.exe :/home/myuser/Corrade.exe.lock /home/myuser/Corrade.exe
<Pointblank> Jordan_U Which surprisingly worsk with sudo ;)
<slaffe> Is it possible to change the timer to enter your password and executing a sudo command?
<slaffe> -and+when
<slaffe> I mean the inactivity timer or something
<bobby23> ioria:the backup failed due to read only, and the mount isnt doing anything
<bobby23> ioria: perhaps im typing it incorrectly
<ioria> bobby23,  sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<skitoxe> slaffe: yes, do sudo visudo
<skitoxe> slaffe: then find line Defaults env_reset
<ioria> bobby23,  you can also enable networking from the Recovery Menu and then again root-shell
<skitoxe> slaffe: and then change ot to Defaults env_reset,timestamp_timeout=30
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, Yes I also back up my home partition every couple of days. I've read a lot about that error but nothing that I tried worked. In the end I switched to proprietary drivers for the gpu and then after the switch from lightdm to gdm everything broke. Hope it doesn't return. Came out of nowhere :P
<bobby23> ioria: it says /dev/sda2 is already mounted
<skitoxe> or whatever time you want
<bobby23> ioria: jesus this linux stuff is hard, is this the price of free software lol
<bobby23> ioria: can i access my hdd by creating a bootable usb with ubuntu gnome 14?
<ioria> bobby23,  sure ...
<bobby23> ioria: do you know any software than can be used on the raspberry pi?
<bobby23> ioria: i have no idea how to run .exe or .bin files on raspbian (debian)
<ioria> bobby23,  nope sorry  , but if your home is  encrypted you need ecryptfs-recover-private anyways
<jayjo> Is there any way to develop an ios application with xcode on ubuntu 14.04?
<ioria> bobby23,  are you on debian or ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: My take .. mixing Desktop Environments is condusive to conflicts ! I do not .. I have the disk space and I clean install various releases/desktops - presently with hard drive issues and one of my drives is disconnected awaiting new sata cables .
<bobby23> iroia: my pc is ubuntu-gnome 15 (the one im having trouble with)
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: My current setup : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15387254/ .
<ioria> bobby23,  how did you encrypt your home folder ? during the installation preocess ?
<bonsairoot> jayjo, Don't you need apple sdk to compile and test ios apps? (only available on mac)
<bobby23> ioria: yes
<bobby23> ioria: it asked me if i wanted to as an option and like an idiot i ticked
<slaffe> Is it possible to change the timer to enter your password when executing a sudo command?
<skitoxe> slaffe: i have already answeredd you
<skitoxe> look above
<ioria> bobby23, the way i always used to recover is this http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<itqan> Hi, my acer ku-0355 desktop keyboard's arrow keys seem to be not working lately
<itqan> tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<slaffe> skitoxe oops, did not see that. Thanks alot.
<itqan> and adjusted the keyboard settings but that too doesn't seem to work
<skitoxe> slaffe: no worries mate
<itqan> up key is working but left, right, down isn't.
<codythefox> hi
<skitoxe> hello!
<codythefox> how're you?
<codythefox> ugh, everyone's quitting...
<ioria> bobby23, once you have recovered you can follow this to remove the encrypted /home  http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om, I see. Makes sense.
<itqan> any ideas? ..anyone?
<Bashing-om> itqan: Keyboard brike, keys stuck ?? does 'xev' see key events ?
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: Just because you can, does not mena you should . I see may people with conflics in using more than a single DE .
<ioria> bobby23, have to go, good luck
<itqan> @Bashing-om nope, xev doesn't seem to detect it aswell.
<Bashing-om> itqan: Swap out the keyboard .. does the alternate board work ?
<itqan> Bashing-om: hmm.. Didn't try that. It just stopped working one fine day after I restarted my computer. I was suspecting some driver issue.
<Bashing-om> itqan: Could be a number of things .. think though that 'xev' works from a lower level. If 'xev' does not see the key press/release event, well .. keyboard problem most likely .
<itqan> Bashing-om: OK, I'll just cross check that tomorrow since everybody fast asleep now (3:30 am here) :)
<itqan> Bashing-om: anyways, thank you.
<tbsf> Do you know who manages the aws repos?
<Bashing-om> itqan: Second opions are always a good thing . Only takes a second - if there is another board around ( PS2 boards are not hot-swappable ! ) .
<itqan> Bashing-om: :)
<skinux> How can I tell Ubuntu to use SDA8 as SWAP when BLKID doesn't return anything for SDA8?
<reisio> skinux: you can't
<bonsairoot> are employers actively looking for people with certs like lpic or are they more like a nice to have type of thing?
<reisio> the more stupid credentials you can put on your CV, the better off you'll be
<reisio> they eat that nonsense up with a spoon
<reisio> now that isn't to say they might not also give you a simple test and make you prove you know wtf you're doing
<reisio> but the people in charge of getting you interviews are not qualified to even interpret the jargon you put onto your CV, they are only qualified to see if it's present at all
<reisio> only after that process do you talk to someone with 1/4 of a clue about what it is you'll be doing
<skinux> Hmm. Well, Ubuntu recognized it as SWAP when I installed, but apparently not after installation.
<reisio> skinux: it'd be in /etc/fstab if Ubuntu recognized it
<skitoxe> skinux: like your nick :P
<bonsairoot> I see. So it helps a lot to get the interview and afterwards experience is way more important? That's what would make the most sense.
<reisio> bonsairoot: not necessarily
<reisio> IME interviewers are often also clueless and don't test you at all
<reisio> /but in an interview/ a test is possible
<reisio> nobody can test you via reading your resume
<reisio> basically, as many stupid buzzwords as are listed in the ad, that you can put on your resume, the more likely you'll get an interview
<reisio> because some glorified paper pusher is just reading resumes looking for a list of strings someone gave her
<reisio> they don't know what the strings mean :p
<reisio> (not that the people who gave the list to her usually know either :p)
<skitoxe> haha reisio, word on that!
<bonsairoot> reisio, yea I get that :P. I'm done with my BA soon and thought about getting some certificates during the summer. I hope it might help with getting a job for first experience in the field afterwards.
<reisio> and I say 'her' because it's next to impossible for a man to get an "office" job :p
<reisio> bonsairoot: BA in what?
<bonsairoot> cs
<reisio> guess it won't hurt if you've time to kill, but a BA in CS should do you fine
<mxgms> Hi, I'd want to know if Ubuntu phone is ready to a full experience ... can someone answer that?
<reisio> mxgms: #ubuntu-touch, IIRC
<reisio> bonsairoot: get the sense lately people are happy to get a link to an active github type repo these days, too
<django_> anyone with xubuntu know how to restore the wifi/buttons on the top right corner: http://i.imgur.com/57J4yCk.png
<reisio> django_: right click anywhere on the panel, Panel > Panel Preferences > Items (tab)
<reisio> django_: actually I take it back, run 'nm-applet'
<skinux> fstab DOES have it, but it's commented out and replaced with "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<skinux> "
<reisio> django_: if that doesn't work, run connman-gtk
<bonsairoot> reisio, I've read that on several internship/first experience offers. Depends on the field of work. I really liked the small networking intro course we had. So I think I might check out some of those cisco books and see if that would be something for me.
<romare> hello I'd like to install popcorn time on my ubuntu system. how will I do it?
<romare> http://popcorntimece.ch/
<romare> this is the website of it
<django_> reisio, nm-applet doesnt do anyhting
<bobby_> hey does anyone know if the mpegff exploit/security issue has been patched yet for version 15.10?
<django_> for the other one i get: connman-gtk: command not found
<sleety> hello?
<pitastrudl> hi
<pitastrudl> how do i add a ssh key permanently to ubuntu
<pitastrudl> ssh-add does not do it
<pitastrudl> i did create a authorised_keys file in ./ssh/ and put the private openssh key into it
<sleety> so i need help i installed virutalbox in my ubuntu and it uninstalled ubuntu desktop terminal and other software...
<pitastrudl> but after a reboot it does not persist
<sleety> any help?
<django_> pitastrudl, https://help.github.com/articles/generating-a-new-ssh-key-and-adding-it-to-the-ssh-agent/
<Bashing-om> !ask | sleety
<ubottu> sleety: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pitastrudl> django_ i did that, didnt help
<pitastrudl> does not persist
<pitastrudl> nvm
<bonsairoot> romare, http://askubuntu.com/questions/675526/how-to-install-popcorn-time-using-installer-from-their-official-site
<skinux> reisio: According to FSTAB, SWAP was recognized on installation, but it is commented out with a cryptswap line not commented.
<bobby23> when attempting to open my encrypted external hdd, i get this prompt "error unlocking /dev/sdb1: error spawning command line
<bobby23> can anyone help me with this
<aethersis> hello, since Qt is now in hands of microsoft, could Ubuntu and distros alike be at risk because they use Qt a lot?
<aethersis> I mean let's say it suddenly screws up support for linux as it did with Skype or it abandons this project?
<jayjo> What is the bluetooth stack I need to install for an adapter to work?
<nacc> aethersis: that's not really a support question
<aethersis> ahh so it's support only... is there some general ubuntu chat?
<MissingYou---> hi
<nacc> aethersis: #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe?
<mcphail> aethersis: #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> jayjo: bluez, should already be installed
<jayjo> Hm - so if an adapter doesn't show up in system settings > bluetooth, how else can I investigate if it's showing up?
<reisio> hcitool
<reisio> lsusb, lspci
<Chryseus> I'm having a hard time getting Xorg to work on my integrated graphics, it keeps going in to safe mode and replacing my xorg.conf with http://paste.ubuntu.com/15387720
<reisio> Chryseus: "it"?
<reisio> Chryseus: if you want to use intel, you don't even need a xorg.conf
<Chryseus> reisio, when I boot up
<Chryseus> reisio, I've tried remove but but it keeps doing it, I think it's trying to use my nvidia card
<NewUbuntu15> Hey, is there skype for Ubuntu 15.10?
<skitoxe> NewUbuntu15: sudo apt-get install skype
<Bashing-om> Chryseus: Hybrid graphics, when switching graphics sets the xorg.conf file also gets switched for the selected chip set .
<skitoxe> and then ull get it
<aethersis> skitoxe: is that some new skype?
<aethersis> or still the old piece of #@$@
<NewUbuntu15> skitoxe unable to locate package skype
<skitoxe> aethersis: same old shit
<Chryseus> reisio, Well the intel igc doesn't seem to be working, my nvidia card is used by pci-stub and the drivers are blacklisted
<aethersis> NewUbuntu15: go there: http://www.skype.com/pl/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ and choose 12.04 multiarch
<skitoxe> NewUbuntu15: that's wierd, it should be in your standard repository. go to www.skype.com and check there
<aethersis> XD
<pilne> ok, i'm happily running openjdk-8 as my "system" java, i'd like to install openjdk-6 alongside it for android development, is there an easy way to do this that will not set it as the default handler for anything?
<NewUbuntu15> So 12.04 is latest version? Okay, thanks! (:
<Chryseus> Bashing-om, I'm not sure if it's a problem with the intel igc or it's trying to use the disabled nvidia card
<pilne> 12.04 is.... very not new...
<aethersis> Chryseus: what's your problem? Got a nvidia laptop?
<Chryseus> Bashing-om, No this is a desktop, I've disabled the nvidia card with pci-stub so I can use it with KVM, I want to run on the IGC
<Bashing-om> Chryseus: log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log has a lot of info as to what is going on in that graphic's (X) layer .
<nacc> pilne: use a VM or container?
<pilne> true, that's probably the smartest way, build in a docker or vm :)
<pilne> thanks!
<aethersis> Chryseus: have you downloaded nvidia driver from repos or are you using the one from their website?
<nacc> pilne: it'll keep your dev environment stable & clean too, ideally :)
<Chryseus> Bashing-om, This is what I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/15387774
<Bashing-om> Chryseus: reading .
<pilne> now to find a vm simple enough for my derp-self...
<aethersis> Chryseus: are you using repo driver or nvidia closed source driver?
<Bashing-om> Chryseus: " intel_iommu=on " Are you certain that your motherboard supports IOMMU ? Mine does not .
<aethersis> it is actually important because if the nvidia driver installs improperly, then you're in a trouble and you have to use depmod
<aethersis> also it might stop working after each kernel upgrade lol
<Chryseus> Bashing-om, I did a purge of the closed source driver, the one in the repo is blacklisted, and yeah I've checked IOMMU
<aethersis> Chryseus: purge is not enough, you need to use depmod to completely remove it
<aethersis> ah wait, closed source from repos?
<Chryseus> aethersis, oh, I'll try that then
<aethersis> then you should be ok
<aethersis> if it was closed source from nvidia, then depmod
<Chryseus> aethersis, yeah nvidia-253 or something
<NewUbuntu15> OMG!!!! I just installed Skype! (newest version) and got little nostalgic, it brings me back to `90s  :D
<aethersis> what graphics card do you have? (model)
<kostkon> pilne, sudo update-java-alternatives -l    then   sudo update-java-alternatives -s <jvm_name>   to set the default jvm. openjdk8 will remain the default even after you install openjdk6 afaik
<Chryseus> aethersis, GTX 970, integrated is a I7 4790
<pilne> after installing jdk6 it left some things tied to jdk7 (like icedtea if i remember correctly) even when setting it with update-java-alternatives
<Chryseus> aethersis, it seems to be working on the integrated fine or I'd not be seeing anything, but xorg refuses to work
<aethersis> waaaait
<kostkon> pilne, ok
<Bashing-om> Chryseus: The system is still seeing Nvidia ( no module available ), is the kernel also seeing the hardware  - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - ?
<aethersis> 253? there's no way it supports 970! there's your problem!
<aethersis> the current driver is 360 or something close to this
<aethersis> you installed it and it made some messs.... what version of ubuntu are you using, Chryseus?
<Chryseus> Bashing-om, Yeah the kernel can see it
<aethersis> starting from 14.04 nvidia-331 is in repos
<Chryseus> aethersis, I'm using 15.04 I think
<aethersis> strange, you should have nvidia-331 avalible
<ARandomScientist> I'm new to Linux. Looking for a good beginners resource for learning terminal. Any ideas?
<Chryseus> aethersis, yeah it was something like that
<aethersis> you said 25-something
<kostkon> !manual | ARandomScientist
<ubottu> ARandomScientist: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Chryseus> aethersis, nvidia-352
<kostkon> ARandomScientist, oh scratch that
<Bashing-om> Chryseus: Nvidia recommends the 361 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/98373/en-us .
<nxcsa> I want a script to do something every hour, I figured I'd use cron but it looks like cron sets the script to run every hour from the command line forever, instead of running it every hour until you kill the script. Should I just use sleep 1h inside of the script? Just thought that having a sleeping process was bad convention.
<kostkon> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Chryseus> Bashing-om, I don't need the nvidia driver for KVM, I just want it to use the integrated graphics
<aethersis> Chryseus: yeah, try nvidia dedicated driver, MAKE SURE IT MATCHES YOUR OS (32 or 64 BIT)!
<aethersis> in order to install it, you need to run the script as sudo and first kill the GUI
<aethersis> then ctrl+alt+f1 and install it from console
<Chryseus> aethersis, I thought the point was to fully disable the nvidia card for KVM ?
<aethersis> why'd you want to disable it?
<Bashing-om> Chryseus: K. as the kernel is still picking up the Nvidia hardware, bios is passing it .. so not diabled in bios .
<aethersis> Bashing-om: he might not have it avalible for disabling in BIOS, but I'd try there first
<bar_> #PiMP
<aethersis> then you can check with depmod whether it has any nvidia modules installed and if it does, then remove them with depmod
<Chryseus> aethersis, I was planning on using the IGC on the host and then passing the GPU to the KVM
<aethersis> that's all I can think about
<aethersis> try with depmod then
<Chryseus> aethersis, ok I'll try that
<Trinity> i'm trying to overclock my Nvidia GPU but when I cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf it's empty
<Trinity> is this normal for Ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<Bashing-om> aethersis: Yeah, there is that .. but IF not, I would be surprised .. but I have not seen a recent motherboard .
<aethersis> depmod is the best solution I can think about
<aethersis> I wouldn't be surprised if it's still there and it might be a version that doesn't support your board
<aethersis> hence all the problems... I went through a lot of troubles with nividia both on laptops and with Tesla boards
<aethersis> with laptops it was the worst, with Tesla, slightly better
<Bashing-om> Trinity: Yhe use of that file is depreciated, however, if present will be used .
<Trinity> Bashing-om, cool. is there a new file being used?
<aethersis> Chryseus: need any help with depmod?
<Bashing-om> Trinity: (K)ernel (M)ode (S)etting ... the kernel now does all the discovery and setting .
<aethersis> btw I love how they added support for my CM8888 based sound card in 16.04 :D
<aethersis> any idea who makes these drivers/how they do that?
<Chryseus> aethersis, I think I'm going to try disable the GPU before launching KVM, that might work better than this approach
<aethersis> well, disabling it in BIOS is a kind of a brute-force approach
<aethersis> because it won't work at all anymore and if you switch to other OS, you will have to reenable it manually...
<user_> guys how can I know what is the appropiate graphics driver for my laptop? Im using Ubuntu 15.1
<Chryseus> aethersis, do you think that would actually work ? I don't mind it being disabled in Linux as long as it works with KVM
<aethersis> if I didn't actually think that disabling it in depmod could help, I wouldn't mention it
<user_> someone?
<Bashing-om> user_: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<aethersis> user_ what graphics card do you have?
<user_> Bashing-om: give me a sec
<jayjo> if my mouse speed is still too fast after lowering it as far as I can in the system settings, is there anything else I can do?
<user_> Bashing-om: bcmwl-kernel-source
<user_> intel-microcode
<user_> aethersis: I think an intel family 4000
<reisio> jayjo: could try playing with xset directly
<Bashing-om> user_: Intel graphics ? show in a pastebin ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' ? Be aware, Intel supports us very well, there will be no other driver for Intel offered .
<user_> Bashing-om: give me sec, what do you mean? That the driver I showed you is the only driver out there?
<user_> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/pbQTJDeE
<Bashing-om> user_: Intel provides the driver incorporated into the kernel . none other is required . - For Intel only graphics .
<user_> Bashing-om: ok ok
<Bashing-om> user_: You are golden ... now if ya want to experiment and do some testing for Intel, they do provide a PPA to do so .
<user_> Bashing-om: what do you mean lol? How can I fix it? Are you being ironic :(?
<Bashing-om> user_: ^^ Be aware if you do go this route, it is a real pain to revert .
<user_> Bashing-om: I regularly play Steam games and everything worked fine until I upgrades to Ubunt u15.1
<Bashing-om> user_: Fix ?? nope not ironic ... what did you do to break it ?
<simur20> hi
<Bashing-om> user_: Steam on that card ... I just do not know .. but I can accept it will not do 3d at all .
<user_> Bashing-om: lol I dont know, I always do my updates and never start trying new things. That why is strange :(
<user_> Bashing-om: How can I fix it?, My laptop has no physical damage
<vert0let|afk>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.15.9-pclos1 x86_64 ** Distro: PCLinuxOS release 2016 (PCLinuxOS) for x86_64 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.39GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.0GiB, 22.2% free ** Disk: Total: 9.7GiB, 45.1% free ** VGA: 80ee:beef ** Sound: ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH ** Ethernet: 1022:2000 ** Uptime: 1d 11h 43m 21s **
<pendleton> 1
<Bashing-om> user_: Is playing steam games the only issue with graphics ?
<user_> Bashing-om: yes, videos work perfectly and everything else does to
<Bashing-om> user_: I would think a config issue ... but I have no experience with steam . so my opinion ends at this point .
<user_> Bashing-om: take a guess please?
<Bashing-om> user_: Sorry ( not as I do not game ) I have no experience to make a judgement on . As all else is good, must be a issue with steam it's self .
<user_> Bashing-om: so you mean my drivers are ok?
<Bashing-om> user_: Most assuredly they are good .. else all others things would be hammered on also .. the 'lshw' says the driver is loaded . and it is the ONLY driver that is available - or needed ..
<user_> Bashing-om: perfect
<jayjo> Is there any easy way to have all the mac keybindings ported over to ubuntu? I use mac osx at work, and ubuntu at home
<Bashing-om> user_: As all else other than steam is perfect .. tweak on steam configuration is all I can advise . and take that with that "grain of salt " .
<user_> Bashing-om: ok I will do that. Its a pitty because with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS it worked perfectly
<Bashing-om> user_: Nother though - that I do not know - maybe the version of steam is no longer compatible with the installed kernel ???
<Bashing-om> isene: How did you install steam ? It is in the repo .
<user_> Bashing-om: maybe, I really dont know
<Bashing-om> user_: Excuse me ? Your system and you do not know how steam - proprietary software - got on your system ??
<user_> Bashing-om: lol, I do know. I install it from the terminal as many blogs say how to install it. More than that I dont know
<Bashing-om> user_: If other than from our software repository, then I can readily accept there could be issues when the system is updated. As that then is NOT ubuntu software .
<user_> Bashing-om: Probably is what you say. How can I fix this?
<snitchk> hi
<Bashing-om> ise, I do not have experience .. all I can do is flounder through this with you pthers will have greater knowledge. What results ' apt list steam ' apt-cache policy steam ' . We get an idea of what we are dealing with.
<Bashing-om> user_: ^^
<jayjo> I have a program that I have to run with 'sudo sh ./filename'. Can I do this with a desktop icon?
<user_> Bashing-om: please help me
<Bashing-om> user_: Show us in a pastenin the reults '  apt list steam ' apt-cache policy steam ' . We get an idea of what we are dealing with.
<user_> ok
<Bashing-om> user_: I must be away from the keyboard for a bit .. be back soonest .
<user_> Bashing-om: thanks! Ill do the commands now
<user_> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/VJDZSPRd
<xrick> hi there
<abhishek> hi...i am installing oracle 12c db with the help of this website ..http://tutorialforlinux.com/2016/01/07/how-to-install-oracle-12c-database-on-ubuntu-15-10-wily-64bit-easy-guide/
<Trinity> hey guys so I just set Option "CoolBit" "8" but my computer freezes at the xubuntu splash
<Trinity> any ideas?
<Trinity> i'm about to run it in quiet splash but I wanted to know if anyone knows any solutions to this before I do that
<user_> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/vT9fUXk3
<abhishek> but in step 11 when i am cmd executing in terminal then it show me....Source location is incomplete. Make sure you have downloaded and extracted
<abhishek> all the relevant archives.
<Align_Waivers> hey i'm having an issue compiling GEM (part of pure-data)
<Align_Waivers> anyone can help
<Align_Waivers> ?
#ubuntu 2016-03-15
<Align_Waivers> I'm getting this from terminal:
<Align_Waivers> make[3]: Entering directory `/home/athan/Desktop/Gem-0.93.3/src/Gem'
<Align_Waivers> make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<Align_Waivers> test -z "/usr/local/include/Gem/Gem" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/local/include/Gem/Gem"
<Align_Waivers> /bin/mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/usr/local/include/Gem’: Permission denied
<Align_Waivers> make[3]: *** [install-libGem_la_includeHEADERS] Error 1
<Align_Waivers> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/athan/Desktop/Gem-0.93.3/src/Gem'
<Align_Waivers> make[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2
<Align_Waivers> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/athan/Desktop/Gem-0.93.3/src/Gem'
<Align_Waivers> make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<Align_Waivers> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/athan/Desktop/Gem-0.93.3/src'
<Align_Waivers> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<abhishek> but i have extracted that folder to tmp folder and it already exists
<Trinity> Align_Waivers, pastebin.com
<abhishek> terminal is not getting what i have to do now
<Align_Waivers> Trinity: okay.. thanks
<Trinity> Align_Waivers, in general don't paste code or logs in IRC it produces bloat
<Trinity> it would be better for other users and people who may help you to read it from a pastebin or something similar
<Align_Waivers> got it thanks for calling me out on that
<abhishek> is there anyone can help me
<RoadRunner> Want to make a permanent change to one of my Grub booting options: a change in the kernel line (linux /boot/vmlinuz...) from "root=UUID=xxxx" to "root=/dev/sdax". But /etc/default/grub file, meant for user customization, doesn't make any mention of UUID's and /boot/grub/grub.cfg which specificaly reffers to UUID's, says "not to edit this file".
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: you want to do that cause you have 2 uuid's?
<EriC^^> iirc?
<RoadRunner> cause after running update-grub, got a sepparate menu entry for my clone partition and its info ("e") has its correct UUID in all the lines EXCEPT the kernel line
<RoadRunner> the kernel line of the clone partition still shows the UUID of the original partition
<RoadRunner> and since the sole purpose of the clone partition is to check new backup images, with every new image thrown on, the UUID will change - so might as well use a dev label
<RoadRunner> changing the kernel line temporarily, works fine but I don't know how to change it permanently
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: create custom entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<RoadRunner> but doesn't 40_custom just create a new "title" in the menu?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: if not, I'd appreciate an example script, cause currently my 40_custom is empty, so I don't even have a template to work with
<EriC^^> yeah it creates another entry
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: I thought the easiest thing would be just to edit an existing entry
<EriC^^> you can't, you can set grub to use /dev/sd instead of uuid but it'll be for all the entries
<RoadRunner> so the new entry will not just have the title in the menu, but will have all the info that is present when you hit "e"?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: you mean the new entry in 40_custom?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: yeah it'll have it all
<skitoxe> .
<RoadRunner> ok, in that case where could I find a sample of such an entry?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: the kernel will be fixed though, unless you use /vmlinuz and /initrd.img instead of /boot/vmlinuz-3....
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<user_> Bashing-om: are you there?
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<Bashing-om> user_: Yeah ,, back , If you have steam installed, it is not from our repo .
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: re: "the kernel will be fixed" so even if I make the custom entry in 40_custom, it will stop working after a kernel update, correct?
<EriC^^> it'll still load the old one, unless you delete the old kernel, then it'll break
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: unfortunately, my script reading skills aren't good enough to read what's in grub.cfg and copy/paste/edit what I need into 40_custom... would you be willing to be of some assistance in this?
<EriC^^> yeah pastebin grub.cfg
<user_> Bashing-om: so how can I installed it from your repo?
<Trinity> alright i managed to get manual fan speed working for my nvidia graphics card
<user_> Bashing-om: you mean I didnt install it from the orignal repo source?
<Trinity> but setting Coolbits to 8 or 12 is not showing the overclocking panel
<Trinity> any ideas?
<Trinity> my nvidia drivers is at 352.663
<Trinity> 352.63*
<Trinity> I'm running a GTX 660 for my graphics card as well
<Trinity> So I should have overclocking support. I restarted lightdm after I changed xorg.conf. Should I be restarting instead?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: it's on /dev/sda7?
<RoadRunner> the clone image is on /dev/sda7
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: this is the menu entry http://paste.ubuntu.com/15388426/
<EriC^^> fstab has 2 entries
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: which fstab is that?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: for the main install?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: yes, the one on /dev/sda5
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: comment out the line with uuid=f408
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: why?
<EriC^^> cause it doesn't make sense
<RoadRunner> that was suggested by one of the mentors here...
<EriC^^> why?
<RoadRunner> shouldn't the file system table describe all the partitions present?
<EriC^^> all the filesystems it might mount
<EriC^^> it's not going to mount the other install you have at "/"
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: ^^ only mounting file systems you want mounted when booting up !
<EriC^^> you have it set to mount at "/" , with noauto , i've no idea why
<RoadRunner> I believe the idea was to be able to mount the part at sda7 later (after boot) if need be for file comparison
<EriC^^> that won't work
<RoadRunner> please explain
<EriC^^> cause you're mounting it at "/" over the install that's booted
<EriC^^> you could set it to mount at /mnt if you want, (with noauto)
<RoadRunner> that explanation makes sense except that I was able to mount the fs at sda7 (with a mount command) in /mnt and other places without issues and "/" didn't seem to be an obstacle...
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: you can mount it at /mnt yeah sure
<FireBeyond_> Where can I find a 16.04 server build?
<FireBeyond_> (pre-release nightly that is)
<tiberious> Hello.
<EriC^^> that entry in fstab with noauto means if you run "mount /" it'll attempt to mount it at /
<popey> FireBeyond_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<nicomachus> FireBeyond_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<popey> nicomachus: that's desktop, not server
<FireBeyond_> ah, thanks popey
<popey> np
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: do you feel, this "/" entry in my fstab could be the reason why update-grub updated the boot menu improperly, resulting in a "bug" in the kernel line?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: sudo mount <something> <somewhere> is irrelevant of anything in fstab, mount <dir> looks at fstab for an entry
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: yeah
<EriC^^> it might be
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: could you mount /dev/sda7 and do a cat /mnt/etc/fstab ?
<RoadRunner> don't think I tried that
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: so the logical course of action would be to change my fstab, re-run update-grub, check the sda7 entry and failing that create a new entry in 40_custom with the script you provided?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: take a look at /mnt/etc/fstab first
<EriC^^> then yes, and modify the script
<RoadRunner> if you want me to mount my sda7 now, what am I looking for?
<EriC^^> check the uuid's in fstab
<RoadRunner> ok
<EriC^^> should be f408...
<bobby_> how can I close a port on ubuntu?
<NoCode> Cleaned out my case, removed my video card and now both of my screens are fight over which goes where. O.o
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: ah, I understand where you are going now; yes, I did do that, and the two fstab files are different - I made them that way.  Would you like to see my other fstab file?
<EriC^^> sure, why not
<RoadRunner> sec
<SchrodingersScat> !firewall | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: yeah, there are 2 entries there, and it's probably what's confusing grub
<EriC^^> comment out the 883... one
<EriC^^> or set it to /mnt
<RoadRunner> both solutions being equally good or is the "/mnt" one opening more options?
<EriC^^> well that way you could just type sudo mount /mnt and have it mounted and you can compare files
<EriC^^> vs sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt , not much of a difference really
<bobby_> thanks a lot
<RoadRunner> EriC^^:  many, many thanks and I will hold on to your script just in case :)
<EriC^^> no problem, ok :)
<user1_> how can download kubuntu lts 16.x? gui version   there seems no link on site
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | user1_
<ubottu> user1_: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<user1_> SchrodingersScat,  yes but if I want to download the beta?
<SchrodingersScat> it's offtopic here.
<user1_> no one is replying at the siad channel
<SchrodingersScat> user1_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ is this it? idk because I stick to things released.
<user1_> k
<user1_> question: for stable releases. Are the ISOs updated or its the same ISO on kubuntu.com that was months ago?
<SchrodingersScat> there's point releases for the lts, so 14.04.1 was a thing, 16.04.1 shall be a thing, etc.
<Datz> Hi, after an upgrade both phpmyadmin and munin are giving me forbidden 403 when I try and access them. Any ideas?
<Datz> seems to be something that changed/broke with apache2
<Budd> Running Ubuntu 15.10, my /etc/resolv.conf points to 127.0.1.1 (dnsmasq, I assume). How can I discover which upstream DNS servers it's using?
<parsecChar> is there a ubuntu package that's just a bunch of fonts? I need to download a massive set of fonts to generate samples of what 0-9a-zA-Z look like
<TJ-> parsecChar: there are many meta packages that pull in lots of related fonts
<TJ-> parsecChar: try "apt-cache search -n font" to get an idea
<parsecChar> install all of them?
<cfhowlett> install the fonts you want
<TJ-> parsecChar: no... I was giving you a way to find packages. Look at those that mention being meta- packages
<parsecChar> apt-cache search -n font | grep -i meta ?
<parsecChar> cute
<TJ-> parsecChar: e.g. "apt-cache search -n font | grep meta"
<TJ-> has anyone installed Ubuntu on a RasPi 3 ?
<cfhowlett> TJ-, avoid "has anyone ..." questions.  state YOUR details specifically
<TJ-> cfhowlett: I did. I want to know if anyone has installed it!
<cfhowlett> TJ-, OK the answer is "yes".  someone, somewhere has installed ubuntu on pi
<TJ-> cfhowlett: indeed, but how about the "RasPii 3", that was my *specific* question, since it has different hardware requirements than the RasPi 2
<devsys> Hi all, I have a 10.04 server install, the init process is constantly ussing 33% of the processor. Where is a good place to start troubleshooting this?
<devsys> 14.04*
<cfhowlett> devsys, ask #ubuntu-server
<devsys> ah ok thanks
<squinty> TJ-,  quick google shows some hits for ubuntu + raspberry pi 3.  http://www.zdnet.com/article/more-hand-on-with-the-raspberry-pi-3-bluetooth-openelec-ubuntu-mate-and-more/
<TJ-> squinty: thanks for that; quite interesting
<TJ-> squinty: I've written a program to create an RasPi 3 bootable image, with the latest 4.5 kernel including the updated hardware device-tree, and with u-boot to support network/USB boots. Interesting to see what others are managing.
<squinty> TJ; hopefully one of these days I will get of my butt and start playing with those units.  ;-)
<TJ-> squinty: Was wondering how much trouble I'm going to have once I start booting the RasPi3 from the images :) That article has clued me in that I need to ensure the radio drivers and BT/wifi packages are installed and configured.
<hadrien> Hi there, I am getting sick of the constant spying on my Google (Android) phone and I was thinking about replacing it with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !touch | hadrien
<ubottu> hadrien: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hadrien> Do you know if it's better in terms of privacy ?
<hadrien> OK thanks, I didn't know about this channel, bye !
<xangua> hadrien: Richard Stallman would say no mobile spy device is better
<zykotick9> xangua: actually RMS calls them "personal surveillance devices" ;)
<numb3r> Hi everyone can I have snapshot of fdisk with windows and linux partitions?
<blyat> angtov karaktiog
<numb3r> can anyone share "sudo fdisk -l" output for a computer with dual boot, please
<jnoob22> numb3r, http://dpaste.com/3QZHFXK
<jnoob22> any idea how to enable application menus for Gnome 3? For instance, my Chromium browser does not show 'File' 'Edit' 'View', etc.
<lotuspsychje> jnoob22: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys might know?
<Bashing-om> numb3r: Mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15389291/ .
<tnuc> I know it's not English channel, but can someone confirm whether this sentence: "I was wondering if you'd like to get half off your internet bill in exchange for sharing some of your wi-fi with me" sounds natural? The part "in exchange for sharing" seems odd to me... like is it proper English?
<lotuspsychje> tnuc: find yourself another learning channel mate
<lotuspsychje> !alis | tnuc
<ubottu> tnuc: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<numb3r> Bashing-om, thank you for sharing but I don't see dual boot (Windows and Linux)
<Bashing-om> numb3r: Nope, you did not specify Windows ./.. No Windows for me .
<numb3r> jnoob22, Seems like you are running on usb device
<numb3r> Bashing-om, thanks for sharing
<Zeranoe> If my drive does not support ATA Secure Erase (my preferred wipe method), is there a way to 0 a drive from a live ubuntu session?
<Bashing-om> Zeranoe: 'dd' can do that .
<dax> Zeranoe: spinning hard disk drive, or solid-state drive?
<Zeranoe> dax: spinning
<dax> Zeranoe: replace /dev/sdX in the following with the actual drive's name: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1G
<dax> it'll error out with "no space left on device" when done
<dax> (note to people not reading context: that command will wipe hard disks, do not run it)
<Zeranoe> dax: Nice, thanks
<Zeranoe> dax: Did you randomly pick 1G for bs, or is that a preferred byte size?
<Bashing-om> dax: :) Great to warn !
<numb3r> Zeranoe, you need to unmount your drive first with 'umount /dev/sdX'
<Zeranoe> umount /dev/sda1; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1G is the plan of action
<Bashing-om> Zeranoe: Hour per Gig .. ' man dd ' has instuctions to get a status .
<dax> Zeranoe: I messed around with different values a while ago and that one was quickest for me. your mileage may vary
<dax> if you don't put any bs= it takes forever
<Zeranoe> I'll let it run over night. Thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> Zeranoe: afterwards you can test with photorec if your data is really gone :p
<Zeranoe> lotuspsychje: It better be if dd is actually zeroing
<numb3r> Can anyone else share with me "sudo fdisk -l" with dual boot windows and Linux pliz
<Zeranoe> This isn't that old of a HDD either, so I'm surprised it didn't support ATA secure erase
<lotuspsychje> Zeranoe: yeah im sure it will do its work allright, just photorec hint, to doublecheck things
<phil42> a man tried to rush the stage at a Donald Trump rally today.   The secret service said he was dangerous and disturbed but they had to protect him anyway.
<lotuspsychje> phil42: please, not here
<wolfspy> hello, is using the encryption option on setup ok on an ssd? will it use lots of writes and reads or something? also how much will it impact the speed?
<lotuspsychje> phil42: you have been told earlier to use #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: i dont think it will influence on speed
<wolfspy> uuh
<wolfspy> why not?
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: once un-encrypted you will be able to use full ssd performance
<wolfspy> im pretty sure it would on speed atleast
<wolfspy> uh
<wolfspy> it can't un encrypt the entire thing at once though
<wolfspy> im pretty sure thats how it works
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: the question is, do you really need encryption?
<wolfspy> this is on a laptop that i will be using outside of the house a lot
<wolfspy> so probably
<SchrodingersScat> then does it matter if you take a performance hit?
<wolfspy> as long as it's minor
<wolfspy> but i don't want to age my ssd faster
<wolfspy> or whatever you call it
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: thats hardware related, how you use it also
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: depends on brand, and own usage
<wolfspy> well i heard that encryption that uses compression writes to the drive a lit
<wolfspy> lot*
<wolfspy> idk if ubuntu's does that though
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: you coul ask this in ##hardware if you like
<wolfspy> why would it have to do with hardware?
<wolfspy> isn't software doing the encrypting
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: but ubuntu+ssd is a nice combo
<wolfspy> i dont think i have a integrated encryption thing on my motehrboard
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: if you have the fastest ssd of the world, things will go faster even on encryption= hardware related
<wolfspy> what
<wolfspy> i don't though
<wolfspy> i mean
<wolfspy> will the encryption impact the speed significantly?
<Datz> Hi, when I upgraded to the next 14.04 phpmyadmin and munin give me 403s. I'm not sure what changed in apache to break them, but if anyone has any insights on where to look first it would be a big help
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: again, depends wich ssd, whole system, ssd tweaks,etc
<wolfspy> i know that
<wolfspy> ok what about the writes
<lotuspsychje> Datz: what you mean the next?
<wolfspy> will it use more ssd reads and writes?
<wolfspy> or is it fine?
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: i think you better move to ##hardware mate
<lotuspsychje> wolfspy: ubuntu runs fine on both encryption and regular install
<Datz> lotuspsychje: did you mean to ding me there?
<lotuspsychje> Datz: ding? explain your case a bit mate, what do you mean the next 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> Datz: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<Datz> lotuspsychje: oops, I mean the next LTS, I left that part out
<Datz> basically when I upgraded from 10.04 to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Datz: did you just upgrade from 10.04?
<Datz> well, it was a few months back
<Datz> 10.04 had already reached eol though
<lotuspsychje> Datz: how long did you use 10.04 like that before upgrade?
<Datz> probably since it was released
<lotuspsychje> Datz: man you should not do that like that mate, so many new exploits out
<lotuspsychje> Datz: i would clean install if i was you
<Datz> yeah, well I was kind of surprised that had reached eol
 * trr 
<Datz> I really should, but I'd rather fix what's broken. I don't like the idea of a fresh install
<Datz> I don't think the system has been compromised
<lotuspsychje> Datz: how can you still trust your system right now, especially when running services like apache or php
<Datz> so, I'm not trying to do a fresh install
<lotuspsychje> Datz: dangerous statement to say, check here: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/lucid/
<lotuspsychje> Datz: its your system...
<Datz> IT was updated regularly, there was just a month or so where there was a lapse in support
<Datz> anyway, guess I'm not here to discuss that
<Datz> I'm not saying it's a bad idea, it'd just be a pita
<lotuspsychje> Datz: by the way, if you was on 10.04 you hade to upgrade to 12.04 first right
<Datz> yeah, I think that's what I had to do
<lotuspsychje> Datz: so..and your real issue is?
<Datz> I'm getting 403s with a few web serives
<lotuspsychje> Datz: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<Datz> some issues with the upgrade apparently, the first thing that I spoke about
<Datz> nope, not for what's broken at least
<bray90820> Can someone tell me what's wrong with this syntax
<bray90820> if grep -qs /dev/server/backup /proc/mounts: then echo "It's mounted." fi
<lotuspsychje> Datz: pastebin the output please
<Datz> lotuspsychje: which output?
<lotuspsychje> Datz: you say you getting 403?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bray90820> lotuspsychje: What I am trying to do is check if it's mounted
<bray90820> Check if /dev/server/backup is mounted
<Datz> lotuspsychje: this is a line from the apache error log http://pastebin.com/Zsp6gvYi
<Unirgy> hi, on the last `apt-get upgrade`i'm getting this error: https://gist.github.com/unirgy/5d8cae4734e1a1304731 basically i'm stuck because i can't even remove the package. please help :)
<Datz> doesn't say much, but I really don't know where else to look. I just get forbidden when I try and access phpmyadmin and another service .
<lotuspsychje> Datz: wich phpmyadmin version are you on?
<Datz> I should really fresh install everything, it's been way too long. But I'd like to fix things first. I don't have time to configure everything right now
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: maybe man mountpoint can help you?
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<Unirgy> for squid3?
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: any ppa, or manual package install
<Unirgy> is it in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Unirgy
<ubottu> Unirgy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Andy> hi
<numb3r> Unirgy, try with sudo
<Andy> can i get itunes for linux, if not, any other alternative that i can use to synch music to my iphone?
<Datz> lotuspsychje: it's 4:4.0.10-1
<Datz> lotuspsychje: I'm also having the same exact issue with munin, I think it's an apache config problem.
<lotuspsychje> Datz: ok looks like the right one
<numb3r> Unirgy, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Unirgy> lotuspsychje: no ppas on this server
<lotuspsychje> Datz: maybe the #httpd guys can sort this?
<Unirgy> numb3r: this is in root user
<Datz> lotuspsychje: they probably hate it when ubuntu guys come in there and ask questions :)
<Datz> ubuntu changes everything up.. well I suppose most distros do
<lotuspsychje> Datz: untrue, they get tons of web questions
<Datz> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks, well maybe I'll give them a try
<numb3r> Unirgy, try this: apt-get --fix-missing install
<Unirgy> numb3r: nope, asks to run `apt-get -f install`
<Unirgy> oh this time: "squid3 : Depends: squid3-common (= 3.1.19-1ubuntu3.12.04.4) but 3.1.19-1ubuntu3.12.04.6 is installed"
<Unirgy> looks like squid3-common didn't get upgraded
<lotuspsychje> !info squid3-common precise
<ubottu> squid3-common (source: squid3): Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy) - common files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu3.12.04.6 (precise), package size 118 kB, installed size 337 kB
<lotuspsychje> yeah should be .6 also
<Unirgy> looks like packaging error
<Unirgy> is it possible to force remove both squid3-common and squid3?
<lotuspsychje> purge
<Unirgy> lotuspsychje: doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: is your system up to date?
<Unirgy> last `aptitude upgrade` was a week ago successfully. right now 34 packages waiting to be updated
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Unirgy> waiting for this error to be resolved
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: and you cant recall installing squid3 a manual way or so?
<Unirgy> nope
<Unirgy> don't even need it
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: what you get as error when sudo apt-get purge squid3 ?
<Unirgy> in comment here: https://gist.github.com/unirgy/5d8cae4734e1a1304731
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: how about: sudo dpkg -P squid3
<Unirgy> added comment
<lotuspsychje> dependecy issues are surely due to ppa
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: how about: sudo apt-get --force-yes remove squid3
<DonkeyHotei_> help! i need to kill the lock screen process but nothing obvious shows in ps
<numb3r> Unirgy, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<numb3r> to see which packet is blocking
<Unirgy> lotuspsychje: same thing, added to comments
<Unirgy> numb3r: empty result
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: show us your sources.list please?
<Unirgy> https://gist.github.com/unirgy/c689be70c6ad3bcd366e
<DonkeyHotei_> anyone?
<Unirgy> there are ppa lines but they are commented out for a long long time
<Unirgy> i don't even remember touching them
<newham> hi
<newham> any one here？
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: you need to cleanout all those first mate
<DonkeyHotei_> over 1600 people are here
<lotuspsychje> !patience | DonkeyHotei_
<ubottu> DonkeyHotei_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unirgy> lotuspsychje: how do i clean them? the lines are already commented out
<lotuspsychje> newham: can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> Unirgy: ppapurge or manually remove them
<newham> oh ，god，so many gays
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Unirgy
<ubottu> Unirgy: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<newham> nice to meet you!
<lotuspsychje> newham: wrong channel
<Unirgy> LOL `apt-get install ppa-purge` offered to remove squid and squid3 as solution to conflict, and it worked
<numb3r> Unirgy, did you had another squid before this one? May be you didnot stop it before install
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Unirgy
<ubottu> Unirgy: Glad you made it! :-)
<ouroumov> DonkeyHotei_, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Unirgy> thank you all :)
<Unirgy> so weird
<DonkeyHotei_> ouroumov: trusty
<ouroumov> DonkeyHotei_, Standard Ubuntu?
<DonkeyHotei_> close enough to standard for the purposes of this issue
<ouroumov> I had problems with xscreensaver back a while ago
<skitoxe> DonkeyHotei_: sudo pkill -u <username>
<ouroumov> do you have such a process running?
<DonkeyHotei_> there is no xscreensaver in ps
<ouroumov> DonkeyHotei_, that command from skitoxe will kill all your processes
<skitoxe> im guessing browser hanged after html5 fullscreen ?
<ouroumov> Not sure that's what you want
<DonkeyHotei_> of course not
<skitoxe> ouroumov: easiest way of killing all x related. just start it again
<ouroumov> skitoxe, that's a violent way to logout though
<DonkeyHotei_> skitoxe: no, object got placed on keyboard for a few hours
<skitoxe> DonkeyHotei_: has it frozen? or are you trying to bypass it ?
<newham> I just have one question:Does Ubuntu 16 use unity 8?
<DonkeyHotei_> password field got so full that events are still queued
<lotuspsychje> newham: #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<davido> it will use 7 or 8, your decision
<davido> i think 7 will be default, but can be switched easily to 8.
<newham> oh thanks,I think 8 is more modern than 7
<davido> the numbers... they do tend to go up as time goes by.
<skitoxe> DonkeyHotei_: reboot?
<DonkeyHotei_> i was REALLY hoping not to reboot
<davido> yeah, fun to see uptime grow. :)
<skitoxe> DonkeyHotei_: then do what i said from the begining and just start x again
<DonkeyHotei_> that's almost the same thing
<skitoxe> DonkeyHotei_: no its far from it
<skitoxe> check ps aux
<skitoxe> root runs the majority of your processes
<skitoxe> its the same as logging out to tty and back in
<DonkeyHotei_> in terms of having what i had up on the screen still up, it is
<Fii> hi, should I care about this log? https://paste.ubuntu.com/15389978/
<Fii> UFW seems to be blocking everything (there's a couple hundred more entries from the same ip), but I don't have enough experience to know if I should be worried or not
<skitoxe> Fii: someone is trying to get in your ssh server
<Fii> skitoxe: by checking every single port?
<ouroumov> No
<skitoxe> no the same port
<ouroumov> Only port 22 repeatedly
<skitoxe> 22
<ouroumov> Kind of dumb
<davido> hopefully you're set up for keys not passwords
<Fii> I moved my ssh port from 22 the other day (I know it doesn't really do anything, I just felt like it), so now fail2ban doesn't do anything on port 22 I guess. Should I just ignore him?
<davido> block that ip at your router.
<Fii> it's on a remote server
<skitoxe> Fii: are you running keys and not passwords on your ssh server?
<Fii> Yeah, 2048
<Fii> root disabled, password auth off
<davido> fine then. only issue is the traffic he's generating, and filling your logs
<Fii> Can I do something with UFW to block him 'even more' ?
<skitoxe> What i do is i run a VPN to my server and keep all other ports shut so ssh is only available inside lan. that's pretty neat
<davido> i'd probably still drop him at the router just to move him a little further away from home
<Fii> It's a remote dedi, I don't have access to the router
<davido> oh, ok.
<davido> who provides your dedi?
<Fii> OVH
<ouroumov> If it's not a kimsufi maybe you can contact them and tell them about it
<davido> cool
<ouroumov> I've no experience with support levels for their regular services
<Fii> It's a kimsufi lol. Mostly a hobby box, didn't wanna pay out the ass for it.
<Fii> by the time they'd respond to the ticket I'm sure the guy will have given up
<ouroumov> yeah
<Fii> oh well, I guess I'll just let him waste bandwidth. Thanks
<davido> their tos department may still be interested.
<davido> you never know.
<Keiga> Trying to compile R from source and get this error: "m -f liblzma.a /bin/bash: m: command not found", wondering if anyone knows what "m" is so I can install it
 * trr 
<gorroth> hi there!
<gorroth> i was wondering, after installing the nvidia drivers, is there a way to make it so the boot splash and the terminal windows display in the higher resolutions that the open source drivers give?
<gorroth> because outside of X, the resolution is really low
<gorroth> oh, n/m
<gorroth> i just found it by googling.  something about grub and vbeinfo
<DonkeyHotei_> gorroth: don't do it. the nvidia binary drivers don't like it when another driver for the same hardware is running at the same time
<gorroth> DonkeyHotei_: not sure what that has to do with what i said
<DonkeyHotei_> gorroth: decent resolution in a console on nvidia requires a framebuffer driver
<gorroth> made it work
<gorroth> all good now
<bguy123> im on the computer getin brain from two white chicks
<lotuspsychje> bguy123: please not here, this is an ubuntu support channel
<DonkeyHotei_> ouroumov, skitoxe: epilogue. googling showed the solution is normally "unity --replace" but that yielded the following
<DonkeyHotei_> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<DonkeyHotei_>       after 175 requests (175 known processed) with 53 events remaining.
<DonkeyHotei_> oh well
<ouroumov> :x
<jhc76> has anyone successfully deploy a home email server behind timewarner cable?
<lotuspsychje> jhc76: best to ask specific question mate, wich email server on wich ubuntu version?
<jhc76> @lotuspsychje: I got courier and postfix. gmail doesn't like my emails
<jhc76> on 14.04
<jhc76> ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !postfix | jhc76 can this help?
<ubottu> jhc76 can this help?: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<jhc76> lotuspsychje: thank you. unfortunately, that's the tut I used...
<jhc76> good thing is I'm receiving it tho. :D
<jhc76> but can't send out anything
<jhc76> "I only receive but can't give" -myemailserver
<lotuspsychje> jhc76: well you can ask this specific issue
<lotuspsychje> jhc76: your on desktop or server
<jhc76> server
<lotuspsychje> jhc76: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might also point you to the right direction
<jhc76> ok. I'll try my luck there. thanks lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> jhc76: there is also a #postfix channel if you like
<jhc76> kk thx!!!
<eliasf> hi, how do i change the settings for what my computer does when i plug in my phone?
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: what do you want it to do?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: morning
<eliasf> i was careless and checked off the "open in photowell" option
<eliasf> so now it does that
<eliasf> every god damn time
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: your on unity?
<eliasf> i dont know
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: lsb_release -a please
<eliasf> No LSB modules are available.
<eliasf> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<eliasf> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<eliasf> Release:	14.04
<eliasf> Codename:	trusty
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: ok check the details icon, you should be able to choose wich applications
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: then choose shotwell for pictures
<eliasf> details icon?
<eliasf> settings?
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: its a gear icon
<eliasf> yes
<eliasf> i cant find any applications, just settings for the computer in general
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: think your in the wrong icon, your in general settings gear icon?
<eliasf> system settings
<eliasf> a gear with a wrench infront of it
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: its another one, clear gear icon
<eliasf> now i have to find that haha
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: without the wrench, sorry im on another language
<eliasf> do you mean the one in the top right corner?
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: ah yes the about this computer lets you in there aswell
<eliasf> AH
<lotuspsychje> eliasf: then the 3rd removable media choose shotwell for pictures
<eliasf> THANKS
<eliasf> man
<eliasf> thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> !yay | eliasf
<ubottu> eliasf: Glad you made it! :-)
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, is this the right place for a question regarding Ubuntu MATE 15.10 ?
<eliasf>  started from the bottom
<eliasf> now were here
<Mr_Cyclops> I wanted to know if there is a way for Google Drive Integration on Ubuntu Mate 15.10 ?
<newham> use the google chrome
<Mr_Cyclops> newham, was that solution for me?
<newham> and install the app from its website
<lotuspsychje> !info grive | Mr_Cyclops or this
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops or this: grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1build3 (wily), package size 160 kB, installed size 577 kB
<Mr_Cyclops> ubottu, Thanks much! I will give it a try ....
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mr_Cyclops> heh .. nice
<jhc76>  I can't post comments on #postfix. it says I have to register??? http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering that page is almost blank with no info
<lotuspsychje> !register | jhc76
<ubottu> jhc76: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jhc76> oh cool. thanks m8!
<jhc76> weird. it says I'm already registered but wouldn't let me chat in that channel. I reentered that channel and now I can talk.  but it works
<jhc76> thanks sir
<swenzel> anyone remember me having strange soundproblems a few weeks ago? its back... sound stopped working over night again -.-
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: ubuntu version? did it happen after update?
<swenzel> I don't remember doing an update yesterday
<swenzel> I did one this morning, hoping it would fix it though
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: lsb_release -a please?
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/na6zApCN
<lotuspsychje> !sound | swenzel ok doublecheck this please
<ubottu> swenzel ok doublecheck this please: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<WLBI> Moin
<lotuspsychje> !de | WLBI
<ubottu> WLBI: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, doesn't help... I guess I'll try to find the "fix" that worked for me last time... It involved changing some startup script file which then loads a module (with a wrong parameter?) which makes my computer unable to boot, then I'll start ubuntu from a startup disk (where sound works fine btw) and change the file back to what it was and magically sound comes back... at least last time it did
<WLBI> ubottu: sorry, I better whould say good morning ;-)
<ubottu> WLBI: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: did you try sound on an LTS version?
<swenzel> thought 15.10 is LTS?
<swenzel> but iirc my soundcard isn't listed as supported... so I guess I'll have to live with that
<WLBI> swenzel: 15.10 is STS :-)
<lotuspsychje> !lts | swenzel
<ubottu> swenzel: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: you can file a bug against also if you like
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, problem ist that it's not exactly reproducable
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: maybe something usefull in your logs?
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, dunno what to look for
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: you can pastebin your syslog if you like, ill have a look
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, too large for pastebin :D https://www.dropbox.com/s/sn5q8i9g8mnc6ve/syslog.txt?dl=0
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: this looks relevant: Mar 15 07:25:02 user-desktop-ubuntu pulseaudio[2139]: [alsa-sink-USB Audio] alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_usb_audio'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, my usb sound works perfectly
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: ah its your internal sound then?
<swenzel> yes
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: so you using 2 soundcards on 1 pc togheter?
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, my headset has an integrated usb soundcard, I use the mainboard soundcard for my regular speakers
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: ok
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: not related, but did you firmware upgrade your evo 840 ssd?
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, nope... should I ? :D
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: yes, the evo 840 has a performance bug there's a fix on samsung website, recommended to apply then reinstall ubuntu
<swenzel> reinstall oO
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: ssd firmware upgrade can damage data
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, there is also a windows boot on it
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: without the firmware, your ssd will not work optimal
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, will it break sooner?
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: break no, but your read/write perfomance isnt at best right now
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: check samsungs site for more details with your specific modelnumber
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, for the moment I can live with that... thanks for the hint, I'll consider reinstalling my OSes later!
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Volume element Speaker has 8 channels. That's too much! I can't handle that!
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: still browsing your logs :p
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, guess that'll be the HDMI output of my graphics card
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, thank you for having a look :)
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: GetManagedObjects() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, saw that too... hmm I'll ask google about it :D
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: this is what i would do, make a new bug against 15.10 pulseaudio add your logs and explain whats happening
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: then firmware upgrade your ssd and reinstall ubuntu fresh, again 15.10 or an LTS, your choice
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: you might also wanna try if you have this bug, without your usb sound
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: you know howto bug?
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, I think I do... but this issue is hard to grasp so except for the logs and "my sound is working well and out of a sudden it stops" I don't know what to say... that's hardly enough for a dev to fix it :/
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: its ok to describe basicly what happens, even if you dont know the technical part
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: they might also ask you some steps to try
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: you can add syslog, dmesg, maybe a list of lsusb aswell so they can see there are more sound devices
<maum> hello
<lotuspsychje> maum: welcome, what can we do for you?
<maum> lotuspsychje: I see the error : Destination Host Unreachable from ping command
<lotuspsychje> maum: your connected to internet on ubuntu?
<maum> yes
<maum> ping www.yahoo.com works well
<lotuspsychje> maum: so your target host is unreachable :p
<maum> yes
<lotuspsychje> maum: maybe the ##networking guys can explain this better
<maum> I see.
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, thanks for your time, I'll go for my ugly fix now and try to file a bug later
<PSUser2> hi
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: ok good luck mate
<PSUser2> i've followed this tutorial, up to step 4: http://funwithlinux.net/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-web-server-tutorial/ but php doesn't want to work. when i load the page, it remains blank
<PSUser2> any ideas?
<PSUser2> apache sees index.php but does not execute php code, so i see a blank page
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: your on ubuntu server? up to date to latest?
<PSUser2> ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: wich version please
<swenzel> looking at ubott u's response when you mention it I wonder if it will go into infinite recursion when you make it mention itself...
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: what you mean mate
<PSUser2> wait a bit
<PSUser2> i'm a noob in finding out
<PSUser2> the version
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: dont paste the whole output ok :p
<PSUser2> ok
<PSUser2> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: 14.04.4 ?
<PSUser2> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> ok
<swenzel> hello ubottu
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | swenzel
<swenzel> ubottu, hello
<ubottu> swenzel: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | PSUser2 maybe this can help?
<ubottu> PSUser2 maybe this can help?: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<PSUser2> what to do with lamp?
<PSUser2> i think that php code is disabled in apache config
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: well thats the official guide
<swenzel> hmpf I thought it would just keep saying, sorry I'm just a bot
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: only when you adress him directly, but no need for doing that here
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, I don't want to test that anywhere... I'm afraid to break it although I think the developers should have thought about it
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: the reaction is normal behaviour to warn the user its not a real human
<swenzel> lotuspsychje, what if the user that mentions ubottu is ubottu itself? I mean by using | ubottu
<PSUser2> i'm wasting so much time, all this troubleshooting eats up my life
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: the bot gets controlled by the ubuntu ops, and highlighting the bot will forward messages to their channel
<PSUser2> half of my life is troubleshooting
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: but lets focus on real support now mate
<PSUser2> why so many versions, why so many params, etc.... all i needed was a simple working server....
<cfhowlett> !server | PSUser2,
<ubottu> PSUser2,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: there is #httpd also if you like
<tomaz__> hi
<PSUser2> lotuspsychje, i cannot write to httpd
<PSUser2> it doesn't allow me
<PSUser2> why?
<lotuspsychje> !register | PSUser2
<ubottu> PSUser2: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: as cfhowlett suggested you could also try #ubuntu-server and ask if its recommended to use apache on desktop?
<tomaz__> can someone help me with ssh key... I have my server on Azure. At one point i decided to upgrade to next pricing plan and it looks that server regenerated its keys? I got this WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!,... The fingerprint for the ECDSA key sent by the remote host is <and then some fingerprint> and that i should remove one of the lines in known_hosts
<PSUser2> lotuspsychje it's a simple personal project
<PSUser2> i don't need the best of the best
<tomaz__> can this happen when rebooted? for what ever reason that is not MITM attack?
<lotuspsychje> PSUser2: ok but just to make sure you got all right packages and stuff
<PSUser2> i wrote there already, and nobody answers
<tomaz__> i read on net, that there were cases like this in the past on Azure...
<lotuspsychje> tomaz__: maybe the #openssh guys can give you a hand?
<tomaz__> u... great idea, thanks.
<tomaz__> :)
<maartenpi> I've got an issue, I'm not sure yet how to solve. So there is a server and a client. The server can not reach the client, because it's behind a firewall. The other way around it's possible. I want the server to listen to incoming websocket requests, which will be forwarded to the client. How would I do this? I've been messing around with ssh-tunnel and netcat. Any ideas?
<maartenpi> *On the client that request needs to be again locally forwarded to a listening websocket service
<maartenpi> I set up a ssh tunnel from the client to the server. Then I set up a netcat to forward the incoming request to the local server, but that port is already in use, so it won't work
<snowzilla> hello
<maartenpi> hi
<livcd> I have noticed that some strings in the terminal have too dark color
<livcd> how can i determine what to change to make them more readable ?
<sdfg> livecd: you can change them in your ~/.bashrc settings.
<sdfg> check out http://linux-sxs.org/housekeeping/lscolors.html
<Kartagis> I've just upgraded and I didn't realise whether bash was upgraded, but now I see strings appended to path name, e.g. tolga@tolga ~/SOAPpy (develop=). any ideas?
<Kartagis> develop is in green, if it matters
<luren_> hhh
<cmvosfutnis> Hello. How are the ubuntu iso images created when doing a release? Is it there an official link with the full process or a build script of the sort?
<sdfg> Kartagis: what was it showing before?
<Kartagis> sdfg: minus the string (just the path)
<llutz> Kartagis: echo $PS1
<baizon> cmvosfutnis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<Kartagis> llutz: strangely enough, $PS1 varies by directory
<PSUser2> for authentication when i start the pchat client, do i need to specify the password somewhere?
<cmvosfutnis> baizon, maybe that page requires a bit of updating? Afair it doesn't work for recent versions of Ubuntu
<z999> my wifi settings are not working. it is like it is not recognizing i have wifi
<cmvosfutnis> gotta go, see you again.
<floka> do you know what kind of wifi card you have?
<hateball> z999: Is this a new install? What version of Ubuntu? What wifi chipset?
<z999> new install
<z999> the latest
<z999> well i installed it last week
<z999> wifi is xfinity/comcast
<z999> it was working until yesterday
<z999> enable wifi is greyed out
<oracle> hi
<oracle> is anyone here?
<oracle> i have some problems!
<Kartagis> llutz: \u@\h \w (\[\e[32m\]develop\[\e[0m\]=) \$
<Kartagis> llutz: in another directory, develop becomes master
<z999> hello
<z999> nevermind i figured it out
<z999> thanks anyways
<yacc_> Kartagis, there are a number of ways to change the prompts on the fly: PROMPT_COMMAND, trap DEBUG comes to mind.
<Ra_D> hi
<Kartagis> yacc_: I can't imagine what did that
<floka> how to add a directory to my path so I dont need to go into that directory every time I want to execute a file in it
<yacc_> Kartagis, what's the value of the PROMPT_COMMAND variable? And what's the output of trap without arguments?
<yacc_> Kartagis, #bash might be a better place to understand what's happening on your box.
<Ben64> floka: put it in ~/bin/
<floka> I dont have bin directory in my home directory, what are you suggesting?
<Ben64> make it, put things you want to run in there
<Kartagis> yacc_: PROMPT_COMMAND: __git_ps1 "\u@\h \w" "$(__drush_ps1 "[%s]") \\\$ "
<Kartagis> probably it's the drush I installed yesterday
<Kartagis> I didn't know it did that
<floka> any other way?
<Ben64> floka: yep, you could add it to your $PATH, but what are you trying to run?
<floka> this is not your bussines what I run,man
<floka> xD
<Ben64> ok, then good luck
<floka> you policeman?
<floka> or jiosityust too annoying of cur
<floka> curiosity
<Ben64> the more information we have, the better answer we can give you
<floka> what are you running Ben64
<floka> gotta tell
<Ben64> not relevant at all
<floka> it is
<floka> if you dont tell you will get into big trouble
<mcphail> floka: It would be appreciated if you could stick to the support questions and avoid the hostility towards volunteers
<floka> I am censor,here boy
<floka> he is a hostile
<Ben64> sure, trying to help is hostile now
<floka> Why does he need even to known what I want to run
<floka> this is total inrelevent and RUDE~
<Ben64> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj2ssfXqcLLAhUE22MKHVI_C9QQFggcMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fworkaround.org%2Fgetting-help-on-irc%2F&usg=AFQjCNG75WlyHarLqVznb6XLvnir5ieLag&sig2=o1ldP00QSIYrYMGCHqp3EA&bvm=bv.116954456,d.cGc
<Ben64> bah. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<Ben64> read that, come back when you have a better attitude
<jatin30> could not create '/usr/local/lib/scons-2.4.1'
<jatin30> can anybody help
<jatin30> hello there
<jatin30> I can not create '/usr/local/lib/scons-2.4.1' can anybody please help
<hateball> jatin30: What are you trying to do?
<yacc_> Kartagis, Now "type __git_ps1" will tell you where the command comes from.
<yacc_> Kartagis, but the value means that the command __git_ps 1 is run before every prompt display.
<daedric> Hi folks, I've upgraded to 16.04 to have a better support of my hardware (Dell xps 15" 2016), I've noticed some warning in the dmesg: http://pastebin.com/hRNGFKnN . Whats the procedure to follow to report such problems ? (I've also some problems with i3 but it is probably a bug in i3 itself)
<minimec> daedric: There is some documentation about reporting bugs here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<minimec> daedric: Also... Your question is related to a future ubuntu release. Try #ubuntu+1. Maybe your problem is already known...
<daedric> thanks for the +1 joining now
<juan_> Hello
<r_rios> Hello, all. I have a Logitech mk240 keyboard/mouse combo. I looked for instructions on how to make them work on Ubuntu, but the best thing (Solaar) is not detecting the pair.
<juan_> Please, help in spanish
<Ben64> !es | juan_
<noawa> hi
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan_> thank you
<r_rios> Does someone have the same combo? Is there anything else I can do?
<minimec> juan_: And wher is the problem? These kind of devices should run out of the box...
<minimec> r_rios: And wher is the problem? These kind of devices should run out of the box...
<minimec> juan_: Sorry... wrong nick...
<noawa> Hi
<noawa> What's up guys
<Ben64> r_rios: i think solaar is for unifying receivers
<r_rios> Ben64: Yes. This combo has one of those
<r_rios> minimec: The keyboard is not working, only the mouse
<Ben64> r_rios: according to google it doesn't but ok. try pairing it on a windows computer then
<minimec> r_rios: Yeah. There is a forum thread on ubuntuforums.org from 2011, describing that problem. I am reading through it.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776115
<r_rios> Ben64: https://secure.logitech.com/en-my/product/wireless-combo-mk240
<r_rios> There's one keyboard, one mouse and one receiver
<Ben64> mentions nothing about unifying receiver
<r_rios> It has one USB receiver for two devices, so it should be unifying, shouldn't it?
<Ben64> no
<r_rios> Also, from lsusb: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c534 Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<r_rios> It is an unifying rerceiver
<Ben64> ok well you still need to pair the keyboard
<hansai> hello
<r_rios> Yeah, but solaar isn't pairing my keyboard for some reason
<r_rios> It doesn't find it
<r_rios> solaar-cli: error: Logitech receiver not found
<mcphail> r_rios: from bitter experience, there is no manufacturer support for modern logitech mouse/keyboard combos in Linux, poor kernel support and obsolete userland support. The hardware is undocumented (and flaky on all operating systems). In the end, I had to throw my mouse/keyboard away and but something else. Hope you have better luck
<cfhowlett> not sure I agree with all that mcphail
<cfhowlett> my logitech combo for Dell keyboard and mouse works just fine via the external BT usb
<r_rios> https://pwr.github.io/Solaar/devices.html
<mcphail> r_rios: when it works, it is fine. But there is no way to drill down and debug when it doesn't. I recompiled kernel modules with logging and never got any hint why my keyboard would come and go
<Ben64> i have a unifying logitech mouse and it works perfectly with solaar
<mcphail> r_rios: I have an older logitech combo which works perfectly. that's why I bought another. Nothing but a headache
<minimec> r_rios: Are you sure that the keyboard batteries are ok? MAybe switch the Mouse/Keyboard batteries once, to check that...
<r_rios> "At this moment, all Unifying Receiver are supported (devices with USB ID 046d:c52b or 046d:c532) [...] If your device is not listed here at all, it is very unlikely Solaar would be able to support it."
<r_rios> Mine is 046d:c534 :(
<mcphail> yes - the userland tools are obsolete
<r_rios> mcphail: This is a brand new keyboard/mouse pair. It seems I'm screwed, then
<r_rios> minimec: Dead sure, these are new batteries
<Ben64> or pair it on windows
<mcphail> r_rios: try it on Windows. There are harware problems with the keyboards. If it doesn't work, you will, at least, get a refund
<r_rios> I'll try it, then
<ssarah> hei
<ssarah> should i trust ubuntu repositories in foreign countries?
<ssarah> like china for example
<cfhowlett> ssarah, I did.
<ssarah> cfhowlett, ty for your input, but i really want to know if there's some global checkum mechanism that checks if repository code has been tampered with or something similar
<mcphail> ssarah: if the repo packages are signed by the default keys, they can be trusted as authentic Ubuntu packages. Beware, though, that it is trivial for any untrusted package to add repo keys itself
<ssarah> i see...
<ssarah> well, i havent really added any weird packages manually, so  iguess its cool
<ssarah> thank you mcphail
<mcphail> ssarah: np
<cfhowlett> above being said, global or local, assume that the brits, nsa or china can muck with the repos if they wish and probably go undetected.  of course, since way too many windows xp machines are still in use in China, not sure what the point would be.
<trudko> Hi everyone I've noticed that when I connect on Ubuntu 14.04 to VPN using openconnect my internet connection rapidly slows down(I have intel 7265) does anybody have anyidea what could be the problem?
<cfhowlett> trudko, vpn from where to where?
<DevAntoine> hi
<trudko> cfhowlett:  Slovakia to Austrai
<trudko> Austria
<jikai_> Are there anyone?
<cfhowlett> jikai_, ask your ubuntu question
<cfhowlett> trudko, vpn is almost always slower than non-vpn connection
<DevAntoine> I'm using xubuntu and I've got an issue with the time. I'm synchronized with ntp but my time is not set to winter time. I live in Paris, it's 11h01 but the time being displayed is 12h01
<DevAntoine> wtf?
<jikai_> I firstly use IRC, I just want to known does anyone can feedback me
<cfhowlett> !wtf | DevAntoine
<DevAntoine> I've got no option to set the dst
<cfhowlett> jikai_, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trudko> cfhowlett: yeah but it affects my normal connection too maybe my understanding is wrong. If I connect to internet using wifi and then connect to vpn is all of my internet going through VPN?
<ank43m> tudko: because when you vpn to another host you are using that hosts bandwith for your internet connection
<cfhowlett> trudko, yes
<trudko> ou hmm is there some workaround?
<cfhowlett> trudko, don't VPN?
<cfhowlett> trudko, or live with the slow down.  price to be paid for using VPN
<ank43m> use your standart gateway for your internet connection
<trudko> can't do that. But I only need some requests to use VPN
<cfhowlett> trudko, there you go then.  VPN only as needed.
<trudko> so can I setup that lets say only requests to domain www.foo.foo should use vpn?
<ank43m> you can route your traffic
<ank43m> not dns based but network based
<trudko> ok can you point me to some link, not sure what to look for I am using openconnect and gnome manager so is that the place to change the settings?
<ank43m> trudko: have a look at default gateway and routing table
<juan_> hello
<juan_> help in spanish
<rory> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: please see above
<trudko> I mean my speed goes from 10MBIT to 0.5mbit +-
<trudko> is there something ubuntu related I might look into? maybe check my dirver version?
<vasskk> helloooooooo
<vasskk> I need help
<cfhowlett> !help | vasskk
<ubottu> vasskk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vasskk> How can I run Connectify on Ubuntu 15?
<vasskk> I tryed to do Wifi Hotspot through settings but my phone couldn't find hotspot.
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> how can i autostart app in ubuntu on desktop N ?
<b100s> i want to autostart few apps when i log in but on different desktops
<ren0v0> hi, how do i go about forcing change of environ variable set in /etc/environment ? without logging out, from command line
<llutz> ren0v0: ". /etc/environment"
<ank43m> if your speed returns to normal when vpn is disconnected then there is nothing ubuntu related
<ren0v0> llutz, that doesn't do anything
<llutz> ren0v0: check your env
<ren0v0> llutz, how do you mean ?
<llutz> ren0v0: echo $VAR_TO_BE_CHANGED
<ren0v0> llutz, if i echo to /etc/environ, run that command you gave, and printenv it doesn't show
<r_rios> So, I just came from Windows 10 and it seems it's a problem with the device
<mcphail> r_rios: yep. I'd never buy from them again
<r_rios> Same problem: the mouse is detected, the keyboard is not. God damn it
<r_rios> mcphail: I sure as hell will not
<r_rios> What frustrates me is that, even if I get a refund, I already paid the import taxes
<r_rios> Anyway, thanks for your help, folks
<riccardosalerno> %C8[%O$1%C8]%O$t$2%O
<xsil> Sargun:
<Guest94642> when i use software updator my system dont do any thing after applying changes
<xsil> register
<xsil>        /msg NickServ help register
<Guest94642> what should i do?
<Ben64> Guest94642: can you explain what you mean?
<Guest94642> Ben64, i see installing updates and in under that applying changes and i see a terminal in under that is freexed on Ge:1 changelog for linux-image-generic
<Guest94642> ^freezed
<rosco> I'm a redhat guy installing ubuntu. I want to install 14.04 with lvm, is there a way do do it with the desktop iso or should I use the server iso ?
<Ben64> Guest94642: i'm still not following what you're trying to say. can you pastebin the error or message, along with what command you're running
<Ben64> rosco: if you want desktop, use desktop
<ank43m> rosco, 14.04 permits installing with lvm
<Guest94642> what should i do?
<ank43m> rosco, it asks for it when installing
<gvo> rosco check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<Ben64> Guest94642: paste the error here and provide the url it gives. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gvo> rosco never mind, that's kind of old.
<Guest94642> Ben64, http://picpaste.com/sssss-ixcLleIU.png
<Guest94642> Ben64, did you get it?
<Guest94642> what is problem?
<gvo> rosco there is a "Guided - use the entire disk and setup LVM" option during install.
<deepnote> REGISTER 06pwd. deepnote@inbox.lv
<rory> gj
<Ben64> Guest94642: not seeing a problem
<Guest94642> recently i just installed sublimetxt on my ubuntu just that
<Guest94642> Ben64, are you there?
<Guest94642> Ben64, what should i do now?
<Guest94642> Ben64, i just see applying changes ....
<llutz> Guest94642: press"q"
<Guest94642> Ben64, i did it is in process
<Guest94642> llutz, i did it is in process
<al3xprey> exit
<al3xprey> -_-
<andremahfouz> Hello
<andremahfouz> I have an issue if anyone is willing to help
<andremahfouz> I was trying to install ubuntu gnome 14.04.3 LTS onto my windows desktop and I think I accidentally rendered the bootimage of windows obsolete
<andremahfouz> After I pressed the LTV option on installation by mistake
<andremahfouz> I think my files are still there I don't really care about windows I was just wondering if a fresh install of windows would fix this
<andremahfouz> I was lazy and didn't back up
<andremahfouz> Or partition prior to installation
<andremahfouz> Because I knew I could partition from the installer but I misclicked
<soulisson> Hi, it's my understanding that in Linux, a process has the same rights as its owner, is that correct?
<Divi> why is so complicated to install a graphic card???? i always having the same fight with ubuntu...
<deepnote> andremahfouz, if you dont care about windows, why don't you go on with ubuntu, did you lose your files?
<boriseto> Divi, I can see your question is rhetorical ,but I wonder, what is your configuration?
<andremahfouz> because I haven't salvaged the files
<andremahfouz> Is there anyway of installing ubuntu while keeping media files?
<deepnote> only is you installed on a diffrent partition
<minimec> andremahfouz: I do not understand, what you want to know. Di you successfully install ubuntu? Did you apply some changes to the partition table? What does LTV mean? DO you mean LVM?
<deepnote> are you trying to recover your media files?
<andremahfouz> I'm trying to partition but the dpi is horrible from ubuntu I can't see the whole partitioning tab
<andremahfouz> Yep
<andremahfouz> @deepnote
<andremahfouz> LVM* minimec
<deepnote> ok , just boot your pc from cd and run testdisk
<deepnote> or run photorec, it should be in "ultimate boot cd"
<ABC-XYZ> Divi, why is installing a graphics card difficult? Usually it works out of the box, or if you have nvidia cards, you'll usually just have to click 2 buttons to get proprietary drivers?
<deepnote> select your disk and write to a flash drive
<andremahfouz> I have ubuntu on a USB flash drive
<andremahfouz> But I'm currently in uni so I can't tackle this problem at the moment
<Divi> boriseto, i have an intel procesor Intel® Core™ i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz × 8 with Intel® Sandybridge Desktop
<ABC-XYZ> Divi: i would argue you wouldn't be able to find many general purpose OS'es where "installing a graphics card" is easier
<Divi> yes it works out of the box, but i want to install some server of a game
<Divi> and that dosnt work because open gl1.4
<deepnote> if you r a windows guy, you can run file scavenger , i see it always works
<ABC-XYZ> Divi: what graphics card do you have, in that case?
<andremahfouz> deepnote: I'll try that when I get back home
<andremahfouz> deepnote: Thanks man
<Divi> its integrated on the cpu Intel® Sandybridge Desktop
<deepnote> nothing, hope you recover yourefiles
<andremahfouz> Have a good day fellas
<andremahfouz> Thanks for the help
<boriseto> Divi, arent the open source drivers actually great for that one?
<ABC-XYZ> Divi: perhaps you mean opengl shader language 1.4? Your graphics chip might just not support that?
<ABC-XYZ> Divi: what is the actual model of your graphics card? You could look at system settings - details
<deepnote> i used to use xfce for years, did not have such problem. Unity files application is not fast enough to catch up with keyboard.
<SagelessFox2> :O
<deepnote> when i quick search for files or folders by just typing leading chars, the content is selected
<deepnote> but not fast enough that it missing some characters and cannot select
<deepnote> anyone having the same
<trudko> Hi guys if I use openconnect and gnome vpn manager for VPN how to I route only part of traffic to specific domains through VPN?
<deepnote> this was not the case in xfce, how fast you type doesnt matter it always points the right content
<deepnote> trudko, paste "route" command output before and after vpn connection
<sgo12> hi, I got a question regarding dnsmasq. I have asked in #dnsmasq, but no replies. I use `server 8.8.8.8` in my dns server's /etc/dnsmasq.conf. In one client, run dig @myserver example.com, it will resolve to ipA. but in the server, run dig @8.8.8.8 example.com, it will resolve to ipB. How can I let the client use ipB of example.com? thanks a lot.
<trudko> deepnote: I see two lines were added
<trudko> so I will add those lines under the Routes in gnome network manager?
<deepnote> after vpn, is your default gateway changed?
<trudko> deepnote: instead of IP there is *
<trudko> and flags go from U  to UG and iFace wlan0 to ppp0
<deepnote> * means route the networks traffic to default gw
<deepnote> but there must be an IP of the network default under destination
<deepnote> cant you just paste it here
<Jakey3> can anyone confirm if this bug has been resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1396361?comments=all https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1393169
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1396361 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396361). The error has been logged
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1393169 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393169). The error has been logged
<trudko> deepnote: http://pastie.org/10760530
<Jakey3> I am still getting this bug
<cfhowlett>  Jakey3, both bugs clearly state "Incomplete".
<k1l> Jakey3: are you on ubuntu 14.10?
<Guest60141> ciao
<Guest60141> !list
<ubottu> Guest60141: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Divi> i run everithing i want in win whit it. in system details says Intel® Sandybridge Desktop
<deepnote> trudko, it seems that vpn connection is not adding another gw to your routing table which i think your internet connection is not going through vpn.
<deepnote> check you ip before and after vpn, using whatismyipaddress.com
<boriseto> Divi, do you have specific problems with your opensource drivers or just wanted to know how to install the Intel drivers?
<trudko> deepnote: it is different
<deepnote> revert your default gw after you make vpn connection
<deepnote> route add default gw 10.31.3.1 wlan0
<deepnote> and check with route command
<deepnote> check your ip address again
<Jakey3> k1l, Linux a1 3.16.0-62-generic #83~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 22:52:39 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<willther> não estou conseguindo achar no lubuntu onde adicionar third-Party Software
<Jakey3> cfhowlett, how can i check the progress of this bug as it affects me regualry
<cfhowlett> Jakey3, subscribe to the bug
<cfhowlett> !it | willther
<ubottu> willther: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * cfhowlett guesses that is Italian ?
<Jakey3> what extra info do i get from subscribing to  simply viewing the bug
<willther> cant find where add third-party software in lubuntu
<cfhowlett> Jakey3, you get updates as the bug process proceeds
<cfhowlett> willther, system > updater > settings > software sources
<trudko> deepnote: i did it and I got DSN error bad config if I am connected through VPN
<willther> thanks very much cfhowleft
<cfhowlett> willther, sorry, look under "Other software" for partners
<willther> i got it
<willther> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! willther
<willther> i'm trying lubuntu, but i allways use ubuntu
<deepnote> did you have internet connection after you changed default gw
<bashrc> question: in 16.04 will old kernel versions get cleared out automatically?
<trudko> deepnote: no if I am connected trhough VPN
<trudko> I had to disconnect
<trudko> how should I revert the route add because it seems to screw my internet connectionw hen using vpn
<trudko> deepnote: ^^
<cfhowlett> bashrc, if not: sudo apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> bashrc, but ask #ubuntu+1
<deepnote> trudko, "route add " command is not persistant
<PrettyBoy2000> hei i had laptop axioo neon MNC and i installed ubuntu but why my screen stuck at 800x600
<deepnote> just restart networking
<trudko> deepnote: ok just reconnect to vpn?
<deepnote> yes
<trudko> ok
<deepnote> but you are still connecting to internet thru vpn which is not good
<deepnote> maybe you should ask your vpn admim
<trudko> you were ofc correct it works, but why the route add didnt work out? Should I try it again?
<deepnote> "route add" should revert back your default gw and you should be able to connect to internet as if you didn't make a vpn connection
<deepnote> but now im out of ideas
<trudko> deepnote: yeah once I reconnected vpn worked normaly(still slow but normally)
<trudko> deepnote: still thank you for your time I appreciate it
<trudko> Maybe some one else could help , or maybe I should try different channel
<deepnote> trudko, some vpn admins won't allow vpn and internet at the same time
<deepnote> they force the internet thru vpn, maybe you are hitting that kind of a config
<deepnote> because the admin don't want the pc connected to different nets while vpn connected
<trudko> deepnote: ok and what exactly sudo route add default gw 10.31.3.1 wlan0 does?
<deepnote> it sets the default gateway of your wireless interface to the ip
<deepnote> which means any data which is not in your route will be forwarded to default gw
<Sourcey> Hello. I'm having problems adding new users. They seem to automaticly get access to all folders on the system. Even when using this setting up : adduser --home /var/www/FOLDER/ USER
<llutz> Sourcey: setting $HOME won't limit access to other folders
<Sourcey> Ok, how to fix this? I seem to recall doing this earlier and it worked fine
<llutz> Sourcey: you might want to look at "chroot users"
<Sourcey> ok thanks, i'll check it out
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<justinabrahms> Anyone have a clue how I can change the file upload dialog that pops up with chrome? I'd love to find one that will show me an image preview.
<adrian_1908> justinabrahms: I doubt that's possible, that should be hard-coded into the browser.
<justinabrahms> adrian_1908: really? I feel like on osx, there's a file preview mechanism? Unless they hard-coded that one to just be better, which seems unlikely.
<MonkeyDust> and chrome is not opensource, iirc
<justinabrahms> so, I get the exact same issue if I try to upload a file in my linux slack client (which is, I think, a webkit browser w/ electron), so it's certainly some aspect of a system-wide thing.
<adrian_1908> justinabrahms: Hmm, not sure. I don't use Chrome. But afaik the developers cooks their own soup instead of using common frameworks like GTK or Qt.
<justinabrahms> adrian_1908: so.. do you use firefox or similar?
<MonkeyDust> justinabrahms  or chromium
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<justinabrahms> The same dialog appears in firefox.
<justinabrahms> It's a system-wide thing.
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj
<adrian_1908> justinabrahms: ok, I might be mistaken then.
<BluesKaj> Hi MonkeyDust
<adrian_1908> justinabrahms: do you have a website where I can test it on, I can't think of one right now.
<justinabrahms> adrian_1908: http://www.megafileupload.com/ click select file, then click the big grey box.
<hateball> Uploading a file using Chromium brings up a Qt filepicker at any rate, which has a preview function
<justinabrahms> I want the resulting popup to include an image preview.
<hateball> Perhaps the GTK filepicker does not
<hateball> (I'm using KDE hence Qt)
<justinabrahms> hrm. Looks like it does for already for certain image types... *shrug* going to call this "fixed" for me.
<justinabrahms> bleh
<MonkeyDust> !info qml-module-qtquick-dialogs | justinabrahms this?
<ubottu> justinabrahms this?: qml-module-qtquick-dialogs (source: qtquickcontrols-opensource-src): Qt 5 Dialogs QML module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 91 kB, installed size 368 kB
<justinabrahms> Thanks anyway. :)
<PrettyBoy2000> help me!, my ubuntu resolution stuck at 800x600 i installed in Axioo Neon MNC
<adrian_1908> justinabrahms: I get an image preview, but I'm on Xubuntu, so that doesn't apply.
<lotuspsychje> PrettyBoy2000: ubuntu version?
<PrettyBoy2000> 14.02 LTS
<MonkeyDust> PrettyBoy2000  in a terminal, type   xrandr   and paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<justinabrahms> :+1: all fine. thx. :D
<adrian_1908> cool :)
<lotuspsychje> PrettyBoy2000: update to latest
<PrettyBoy2000> did it work?
<aash> when i try to login to the machine,When i enter password of the machine it not giving any response...?
<MonkeyDust> aash  what's the output of  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> aash  ctrl-alt f1 to find out
<aash> its a server machine...not able to login..its not showing any result when i enter password..
<k370> great here i am
<k370> anyone can hel-me instal adb on ubuntu
<popey> !info android-tools-adb | k370
<ubottu> k370: android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu42 (wily), package size 66 kB, installed size 204 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<popey> ^ install that
<MonkeyDust> k370  type   sudo apt install android-tools-adb
<scottder> Is anyone else having issues with updates? "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch"
<lotuspsychje> scottder: added ppa's of any kind mate?
<scottder> No
<Pici> scottder: I didn't have any issues here, I just upgraded 3 trusty boxes.
<ioria> scottder, usually it goes away ... do you have a 'ban symbol' in the upper bar ?
<scottder> ugh...ok and now it seems fine
<MonkeyDust> scottder  +1
<ioria> scottder, +2
<scottder> Thanks all :)
<Pici> ioria: whats a ban symbol?
<ioria> Pici ban symbol transit  ... ^_^
<ioria> Pici  something like this https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segnaletica_stradale_in_Italia#/media/File:Italian_traffic_signs_-_senso_proibito_%28early%29.svg
<Pici> ioria: ah
<ioria> Pici  happened to me a couples of time ... just rebooted and it goes away
<Pici> ioria: weird
<ioria> Pici  yeah
<deef> anyone here who knows about using ubuntu commercially?
<deef> is it legal?
<lotuspsychje> deef: you mean payed support?
<ioria> Pici  http://askubuntu.com/questions/197595/what-does-this-red-icon-on-my-panel-mean
<phil42> what's in 3.13.0-83.89 ?
<MonkeyDust> deef  if you can make someone pay for ubuntu, without breaking the law, i admire you
<popey> deef: define "using ubuntu commercially"?
<k1l> phil42: can you give more info to your question?
<phil42> new kernel for trusty
<deef> at first, i would like to give live support by phone or even on site for a very acceptable fee yes
<popey> deef: you can provide support for ubuntu users at cost, for sure.
<popey> deef: plenty of people already do that
<phil42> not .89   .127
<k1l> phil42: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_3.13.0.83.89/changelog
<deef> at second i'd like to host webshops and webservices on a apache and/or tomcat javaserver on ubuntu
<deef> jsp or  php
<popey> deef: plenty of people do that too
<popey> deef: you might want to look at the canonical IP policy, but (i am not a lawyer) what you're saying is all fine and legal.
<deef> ok thx a lot !!
<popey> np
<lotuspsychje> deef: there is also a contact page to ask questions to canonical
<phil42> k1l,  all that has is the abi change
<k1l> phil42: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.13.0-83.127/changelog
<phil42> rebooting
<pragomer_1> I expanded the rights of my normal user a little bit. via sudo visudo. how can I activate these changes with doing a reboot??
<pseudonymous> Hi - if I wanted to learn how to roll packages and run a private apt repo, would anyone know of any excellent starter resources ? Preferably not just the debian pkg maintainers guide. I'm asking because I end up manually installing too much because of outdated packages (I manually installed mono, fsharp, JDK, node, go and likely more)
<baizon> pseudonymous: https://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<djmentos> hi
<pseudonymous> baizon: due to licensing I don't think a PPA is wise (JDK, chrome, that sort of thing)
<baizon> pseudonymous: make it private then
<pseudonymous> I guess I'm actually content splitting it up - 1) how do I get going on making packages. I'll look into / solve hosting an apt repo myself once the first part works
<mike123_> hi
<ioria> pseudonymous, you mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal ?
<pseudonymous> ioria: that's interesting, thanks! - Between that and pbuilder, things are beginning to look manageable
<ioria> pseudonymous, you're welcome
<djmentos> does someone know what are the necessary  IPv6 fields in NetworkManager? i can't save my config - Apply button is disabled.
<ppf> i'm trying to install and load nvidia drivers for my gtx 470. however, upon modprobe, i get "The NVIDIA GPU installed in this system is not supported"
<ppf> both with the 352 version from apt and with the latest official release
<ppf> any idea how to debug what's tripping the driver here?
<ppf> or are nvidia driver questions frowned upon too much? :)
<lotuspsychje> ppf: whats your ubuntu version mate?
<ppf> 15.10
<hateball> isnt 340 the latest to support 4xx series?
<hateball> hmmmm
<ppf> here's the full dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15391716/
<lotuspsychje> ppf: can you tell us wich drivers are listed in your additional drivers list?
<ppf> according to nvidia.com both 352 and 361 support the gtx 470.
<baizon> nvidia <3
<ppf> lotuspsychje: i'm running headless, any way i can list those from the terminal?
<cfhowlett> dpkg -l | grep  nvidia
<SagelessFox2> Is there anyway to run virtmanager on a none-linux system ?
<lotuspsychje> ppf: ubuntu-drivers
<w0jtas> when i try to install 15.10 it doesn't detect my hard drive, what i can do to fix it ? 15.04 installs just fine
<ppf> lotuspsychje: nvidia-{340,352,304}{,-updates}
<ppf> oh and amd64-microcode
<lotuspsychje> ppf: perhaps try the 352-updates and reboot?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | ppf if things get bad
<ubottu> ppf if things get bad: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ppf> what's the difference between the vanilla and -updates package?
<lotuspsychje> ppf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/700206/ubuntu-15-10-nvidia-driver-or-updates
<krobzaur> Anyone having struggles with the latest kernel update on 14.04? When I upgraded this morning my system encountered this super weird segmentation fault on reboots after I upgraded
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: rebooted fine here after updates
<krobzaur> I used apt-get to purge the new kernel (3.19.0-56), and rolled back to -51 but I'm curious about whether or not anyone else encountered problems
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: there are new kernel exploits out, so be carefull ok
<ppf> lotuspsychje: i'll give it a try
<lotuspsychje> !usn | krobzaur
<ubottu> krobzaur: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: Yeah, it could be my particular hardware. I didn't read the error messages in too much detail I just rolled back the kernel cuz this happens a lot
<ppf> however, as the latest drivers don't help, i'm not confident
<lotuspsychje> ppf: best driver, is the driver working best for your card/system
<willther> Hi
<hateball> ppf: if all else fails, you can try a driver from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> ppf: test out a few versions until you get it straight
<krobzaur> Dam, this is mildly alarming. I'll have to get this upgrade working ASAP
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: where does it hang exactly?
<ppf> wow, i stand corrected, the driver actually loads
<sgo11> Please help. I just use ctrl+alt+l to lock my screen. the screen is locked. but the screen is frozen. the password field is missing. how can I unlock the screen??/
<sgo11> emergency.....
<lotuspsychje> ppf: wich one
<ppf> 352-updates
<ppf> "works" as in the module loads
<lotuspsychje> ppf: great, test a youtube or game :p
<ppf> running headless ;)
<lotuspsychje> ahh :p
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: I didn't nail down the exact point in the reboot process, and my system completely hangs when it ocurrs so I don't know if I'll be able to track down where it occurs.
<ppf> new problem: cuda doesn't depend on the -updates package but on the vanilla package ...
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: maybe an F1 to text and see at wich point it freeze exactly? write error?
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: Yeah thats the problem the system doesn't respond to keyboard input after the error occurs so I can't switch virtual terminals
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: can you make system boot in "quiet splash" off "" ? perhaps you might catch the error
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: I managed to see the error because I hit the up arrow immediately after rebooting so I could see the messages printed to the screen and not the purpose ubuntu splash
<efpeoi> Hi guys ! How do you run a ".run" file without doing "./program.run", some things like "source program.run" or "sh program.run" or "bash program.run" doesn't work !
<krobzaur> purple*
<MonkeyDust> efpeoi  maybe with sudo
<efpeoi> the ".run" file is +x btw
<MoPac> Hello. I have an intermittent problem in 15.10 (HP Envy x360 hybrid notebook). My touchpad will become erratic and unreliable, often after a resume or logout/login or at startup, but not always. The position and motion become somewhat random, and there are phantom left and right clicks (though if I don't touch it at all, nothing happens). I have to reboot to fix it.
<krobzaur> efpeoi: Maybe its some sort of compiled executable and not a bash script
<efpeoi> krobzaur, this is a binary, exactly !
<MoPac> Just now, I rebooted to fix it and it happened again on boot, so since I'm in the middle of an episode but can still use my touchscreen just fine, I'm hoping for advice on what logs to check or things to try in order to pin the problem down
<krobzaur> efpeoi: If its a precompiled binary I don't think you can run it with a shell. There is nothing for the shell to parse because it isn't a script
<efpeoi> MonkeyDust, i can't because in fact this is for a puppet template file :/
<MoPac> This is a dual-boot machine with Windows, and I've never noticed the problem on Windows, so I don't think it's strictly a hardware issue
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: O
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: did you test this on an LTS version also?
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: If I wanted to run the kernel upgrade again, should I use "apt-get dist-upgrade" or just "apt-get upgrade"?
<dobie_gillis> hey, i'm running into a problem initializing a virtualenv with python 3 in ubuntu 16.04. it tells me to install the python3-venv package, but it's already installed, and i've tried reinstalling. anyone else seeing this problem?
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: yeah sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> dobie_gillis: #ubuntu+1 for xenial support please
<rassul> someone speak portuquese here_
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: This particular machine has never had an LTS version running on it (except for some 16.04 images, but I wouldn't count those).
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: Alright I'm gonna give this another go. Hopefully I'll come back with more details about the problem. I can always boot into the older kernel to get back here so I'll report back soon. THanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and hibernate/come back see what errors it spits out, and file a bug
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: Alright for some reason apt isn't seeing the kernel upgrade. I updated my repos before trying the upgrade but apt just says there's nothing to install
<MoPac> I'll try the hibernate now. I hadn't seen anything obvious in the syslog or other obvious log files before -- was hoping maybe there was something more specific in terms of logs or config/status files I could check for input devices.
<marus> i've run sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1 and it take a loooong time, should i abort it? or will that damage the harddrive
<ppf>  so, any idea how to cuda off the ground alongside teh nvidia-352-updates driver?
<rassul> estou com problemas , nao consigo baixar aplicacoes no ubuntu center porque diz fonte desconhecida
<lotuspsychje> !english | rassul
<ubottu> rassul: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<vdevnull> Hello people, I'm running android-studio but i've problem with EVIROMENT_VARIABELS,
<vdevnull> PANIC: HOME is defined but could not find Hello.ini file in $HOME/.android/avd
<vdevnull> (Note: avd is searched in the order of $ANDROID_AVD_HOME,$ANDROID_SDK_HOME/.android/avd and $HOME/.android/avd)
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: Actually, hibernate is failing, so that test won't be so easy...
<vdevnull> how to let $android_AVD_HOME Points to /home/user/.android/...
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: could it be due, you removed latest kernel yourself perhaps?
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: Yeah I ran "apt-get purg 3.19.0-56
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: maybe add your syslog and dmesg to the bug then
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: uname -a now?
<ppf> okay, i've successfully installed cuda and build and ran the samples
<ppf> yay me
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: But I think I can just install everything I need using "apt-get install 3.19.0-56". However I did notice this installs the "vivid" generic kernel images. Is that supposed to happen? I'm running trusty
<lotuspsychje> ppf: what did you install exactly
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: So there aren't any logs/files to check specifically for the state of the touchpad as an input device?
<ppf> the nvidia-352-updates driver and the cuda toolkit using the .run installer from nvidia
<krobzaur> lotuspsychje: Linux kyle-ThinkStation-P900 3.19.0-51-generic #58~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 22:02:58 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ppf> the latter one isn't too happy about the driver, but i didn't listen
<vdevnull> What is the default Ubuntu 14.04 root password?
<ppf> now, one last question: i have to run the samples as root at least once before they work successfully for a user
<lotuspsychje> !root | vdevnull
<ubottu> vdevnull: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ppf> is there any way around that?
<vdevnull> ty
<lotuspsychje> krobzaur: try reinstall latest yes, or recoverymode/fixbrokenpackages
<marus> i've run sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1 and it take a loooong time, should i abort it? or will that damage the harddrive
<ppf> i'm guessing that someone needs to initialize the driver and create the nvidia0 device and the lot.
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: syslog and dmesg should hold most of issues
<ppf> most of the time that's probably X, but not in my case obviously. any other way to trigger it?
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: k, thanks
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: i would also test an LTS version, just to test if this happens there aswell
<exospecies> hi
<nelsk> I'm getting 404s from the download page links found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<nelsk> What's the recommended way to get ahold of 16.04 desktop at this point?
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: please join #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<exospecies> when trying to login there is a quick text that is too quick to read, that throws me out and makes me login again... it says something about crypt
<nelsk> lotuspsychje: will do, thank you
<MonkeyDust> exospecies  reboot, when you see the 5 dots, hit F12 to see what happens
<exospecies> MonkeyDust: it made me see some lines of text for a short while, then same thing happened
<MonkeyDust> exospecies  can you ctrl alt f1
<exospecies> MonkeyDust: yes
<MonkeyDust> exospecies  ok, what's the output of dmesg | tail   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> oh, can't use that, obviously
<jtreminio> Hello all - I've been told keepalived's max PASS length is 8 char, but I can't find any documentation on if this is still accurate. Does anyone know?
<exospecies> MonkeyDust: there is some lxsession segfault
<MonkeyDust> exospecies  is that lubuntu, or did you use lubuntu before?
<Flexman> hi
<Flexman> say is it possible to install Ubunto over a fedora installation and keeping the files in the home-directory?
<exospecies> i think it's lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Flexman  no, the config files are different
<Flexman> MonkeyDust: ok thank you
<ppf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392163/
<jshriver> greetings, does Unit/Ubuntu desktop use a different password than system?
<CosmicNoise> Guys, I have NEVER been able to get my computer to be friendly with usb flash drives. Every time I try to use one and transfer files to it, it hangs in the process (either at the very beginning with like 65.5kb transferred, or at the end where it has reached 100% transfer but the process will just not end).
<jshriver> Keeps saying my admin password is incorrect.  Yet I can login and even sudo su so  have roots password
<CosmicNoise> This usually results in the pendrive becoming corrupted/useless, and everytime I plug it in I get errors about mounting, unmounting, or "There is data that needs to be written to the device before it can be removed.
<MonkeyDust> CosmicNoise  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ppf> this is where i am currently. running cuda code both as root or user _sometimes_ works, and sometimes ands with that error
<jshriver> trying to change the network settings
<kernelus> hi
<CosmicNoise> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<kernelus> WHat distros you have guys?:)
<k1l> !flavors | kernelus
<ubottu> kernelus: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<CosmicNoise> It works perfectly fine on my windows HD on the same machine, but linux just can't deal with it.
<MonkeyDust> kernelus  ENIAC OS
<jshriver> Can you change the Ubuntu-desktop adming password from the commandline as root?\
<hateball> !recovery | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<jshriver> system works fine
<exospecies> seems like the error message is cryptswap, no such file or directory
<jshriver> my password works, my root password works\
<jshriver> but when I try to change the network settings it says admin password doesnt
<jshriver> its just the root password right?\
<jshriver> So seems Unity/Ubuntu-desktop uses a password set that is not system based aka /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
<jshriver> but no idea how to change that
<jshriver> rebooting into single user mode is only to change root passwd, etc
<jshriver> man noone knows?
<jshriver> wtf would they use a seperate password than the system? it's retarded
<lotuspsychje> jshriver: please keep it polite here
<k1l> jshriver: there is no root password on ubuntu.
<bezaban> jshriver: it's likely the user password used for sudo access
<jshriver> sorry just frustrated.. I dont even use the GUI but it insists on the Network Manager for settings
<jshriver> bezaban: tried that
<jshriver> my user and root password for sudo su are the same
<k1l> jshriver: ubuntu uses sudo. and that is the same password as the user got
<k1l> jshriver: sudo su is dumb
<k1l> jshriver: so where is the exact issue now?
<leandroboka> sudo visudo
<jshriver> anyway I have complete cli access
<jshriver> k1l: trying to change the network setting and it keeps asking for a  administrative password
<k1l> its your users password.
<jshriver> I tried the sudu and user password and neither work
<jshriver> tried
<jshriver> doesnt work
<k1l> and i really hope you dont run the gui as root.
<jshriver> but I changed my passwd via passwd in the cli not in the GUI
<jshriver> no as a user
<k1l> did you relogin since then?
<jshriver> yes
<jshriver> it acts like gnome uses a completely different password system than /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
<jshriver> nvm fixed it
<MonkeyDust> jshriver  how
<jshriver> sudo su into root... then did a passwd on root
<archless> lol
<jshriver> Sorry for the hastle
<LuckyTux> Hey guys!
<jshriver> Is there anyway I can disable this Network Manager and go back to the tried and true /etc/network style configuration?
<jshriver> so I can completely ditch X
<k1l> jshriver: if you use the network/interfaces networkmanager will not use the devices managed there anyway
<arik> Hi! After installing Ubuntu I am unable to boot my Windows partition
<arik> I tried using Boot-repair but it  gives me an error
<arik> My Boot Info script is here http://hastebin.com/rililisolo.coffee
<davido_> I was just thinking how fantastic it would be if I could cause a window to bounce to a different monitor automatically when I shift workspaces.
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: (1) boot-repair is an old tool so it might not work correctly, (2) have you tried [ sudo update-grub ] in a terminal?
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, I haven't let me try that now
<CosmicNoise> No help for my USB issues? How do I get xubuntu to be friendly with USB flash drives?
<littlephoneyfufu> CosmicNoise: Well, what's not playing nice?
<arik> I received the following error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<arik> Also Note, I'm on a live USB, after repairing Windows MBR using a repair disk...I was unable to boot to UBuntu
<CosmicNoise> littlebear, any time I try to transfer files to a usb flash drive, it either hangs at the very beginning (usually at 65.5kb), or it goes all the way to the end, but the file transfer window doesn't close and the transfer is never "finalised".
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, that was for you, sorry ^^^
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: if you run [ cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit ] and toss me the link I can see what might be wrong
<littlephoneyfufu> Cos
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, this usually leads to me trying to eject the usb drive after a long wait, at which point it tells me data is still being written to it and I can't eject it.
<littlephoneyfufu> CosmicNoise: What filesystem are you using on the drive?
<arik> Here you go
<arik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392407/
<CosmicNoise> littlebear, so I pull it out, and at that point, the usb drive isp retty much broken - either won't mount, won't unmount, can'tw rite to it, can't delete files because it turns itself into a read only file system...
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, I've tried formatting them to NTFS, ext4 and FAT32 in gparted. None of them seem to solve the issue.
<littlephoneyfufu> CosmicNoise: well, that's because you pulled it out before it was finished with the file transfer... but, just for kicks, may I ask if you've tried with another USB drive?
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, http://pastebin.com/LKrKzdiC
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, I have a whole drawer full of usb flash drives that my computer has chewed up and spat out. Tried many, same results over and over. Different brands, different sizes, etc.
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, absoutely fine with hard disk usb drives.
<CosmicNoise> littlebear, just not flash drives or sd cards, etc.
<arik> clear
<arik> whoops
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, the drives can usually be resuscitated by formatting them in Windows, and after that they work in windows, but trying them again in linux and they get broken again. It's frustrating as hell.
<littlephoneyfufu> CosmicNoise: fstab wouldn't tell me anything about that...
<arik> Wait was that for me?
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, woops, I thought your instruction was for me haha! It was for arik. Forget that...
<arik> Ohh I see lol
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: I still need the output of /etc/fstab from you
<arik> Oh I thought I sent it
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392407/
<arik> Sorry
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: What that's telling me is that you have no partition with Ubuntu installed on it
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, Is it because I am on live-usb right now?
<littlephoneyfufu> CosmicNoise: Hmm, that's weird... I've never heard of your hardware chewing up USB drives
<CosmicNoise> littlephoneyfufu, not literally...
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, after running some bootrec commands on windows repair disk, I haven't been able to boot Ubuntu
<CosmicNoise> Maybe I'll just try a different distro. Getting bored with xubuntu anyway.
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: Yep, there's your problem... You should make sure it's mounting what's on your hard disk...
<Village> Hello Guys, if eggdrop script can't load package json, what package i need install?
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, Okay but I am unable to boot to Ubuntu it seems
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, given that the installation was new, should I reinstall and try it again?
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, or is there any way I can do that here
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: Hmm, not yet
<arik> Alright
<arik> Appreciate the help thus far btw :)
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: Looking at your boot info log, you have 2 drives...
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, Indeed. One that should be ubuntu and one that should be windows
<Nukien_> Odd situation here - new partition on drive formatted as xfs - mount won't recognize it without using "-t xfs" and then it mounts fine
<Nukien_> The drive was originally a zfs drive, so perhaps there are 2 signatures on it ?
<Nukien_> Because of this the dev/disk/by-uuid entry for the partition isn't created, so can't mount using UUID
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: OK, my guess is that boot-repair didn't find the drive with Windows on it...
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: I also noticed you have a UEFI system as well
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, I see.
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, I do yep
<Nukien_> Any ideas ?
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: so if you head back into your Ubuntu system installed on the hard disk, we can continue from there
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, okay so then start re-installing?
<littlephoneyfufu> No, just reboot into Ubuntu on your hard disk, arik
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, I can't it won't show up anymore
<littlephoneyfufu> littlephoneyfufu: then come back into this channel
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: huh? Ubuntu isn't showing up?
<littlephoneyfufu> I'm confused
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, It won't anymore no. It used to but then I used a windows repair disk to repair Windows MBR
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, ever since then it will no longer show up
<littlephoneyfufu> Oh OK... So  there is a quick fix for that
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: ^
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, I like quick fixes haha Am ready
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: Pastebin the output of [ sudo efibootmgr ]
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392516/
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: Oh OK... So we need to write in a new .efi file that will get you to GRUB
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, Alright
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: [ sudo parted -l ] please
<arik> pastebin that ?
<littlephoneyfufu> Yeah
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, Here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392540/
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: Hold on... So one of these is a UEFI disk, and the other is an MBR-based disk...
<arik> From what I can tell yes
<arik> Honestly I'm not exactly sure how it came this way
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: So, uh, does your machine have a Windows 8 sticker on it?
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, No I built it
<littlephoneyfufu> Well I can't tell if it's UEFI or MBR
<arik> Anyway I can figure out for you?
<littlephoneyfufu> Well, my guess is MBR, only because you're telling only Windows will boot and the only NTFS partition is on an MBR table
<dougquaid> I'm using the gnuradio live CD which is essentially ubuntu 14.04 with gnuradio pre-installed. How can I install it to my hard drive so I don't have to boot from the CD every time?
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, if it means anything before ubuntu stopped showing I did BOOTREC /FIXMBR
<MonkeyDust> dougquaid  type /topic  to see what's supported here
<paranoiko_koalak> hi
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: Yep, you're MBR ):
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: :)*
<dougquaid> MonkeyDust: Yeah, it says 14.04 is supported here
<niemand> greetings
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, I see alright ha that scared
<arik> me
<MonkeyDust> dougquaid  so your derivative is not
<littlephoneyfufu> dougquaid: But you're not using vanilla Ubuntu, and we don't support derivatives here
<littlephoneyfufu> (Ninja'd)
<lotuspsychje> dougquaid: there is a #gnuradio if you like
<niemand> looking for graphic drivers for fujitsu siemens AH531 lifebook.  any help?
<littlephoneyfufu> niemand: pretty sure it has an Intel card
<niemand> yes
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: so with that in mind, try [ sudo grub-install /dev/sda --recheck ]
<danialbehzadi> Hi. Is there any official Libreoffice impress template for Ubuntu?
<littlephoneyfufu> niemand: no additional drivers are needed
<arik> The output was;
<niemand> in the  fujitsu site there are only  windows drivers little:((
<arik> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<arik> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<EriC^^> arik: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<arik> http://termbin.com/mn29
<EriC^^> you have a huge mess going on
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: try rebooting the Live image and running the command again.
<niemand> i have a proble with my screen little and I think it's a driver problem:/
<EriC^^> ubuntu is in uefi mode and windows is in mbr legacy
<niemand> *problem*
<EriC^^> littlephoneyfufu: won't help i'm afraid
<lotuspsychje> danialbehzadi: there is a #libreoffice channel if you like
<EriC^^> arik: did you just fresh install ubuntu?
<arik> EriC^^, On my 2nd drive yes I'm fairly sure
<arik> Right now I'm on Live image
<EriC^^> arik: yeah, it's never booted before right?
<swenzel> is there a command like `ls` which will produce this output? https://github.com/manuels/texlive.js/blob/master/texlive.lst
<littlephoneyfufu> EriC^^: I just assumed that his "bootrec /fixmbr" actually worked and he was able to boot into Windows...
<nacc> swenzel: find
<littlephoneyfufu> EriC^^: if you want you can take it from here
<arik> EriC^^, it has just not after running bootrec commands
<littlephoneyfufu> !PM | niemand
<ubottu> niemand: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, No unfortunately bootrec didn't actually fix my ability to boot to windows :(
<swenzel> nacc, great! thanks :)
<EriC^^> littlephoneyfufu: no reason we can't dual team it
<EriC^^> haha
<danialbehzadi> lotuspsychje: I think official Ubuntu materials should be here, not in 3rd party channels.
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, Even disconnecting Ubuntu's disk doesn't let me
<littlephoneyfufu> Lol, fair enough
<nacc> swenzel: np, probably with some specific parameters to get them in that order, or run it through | sort
<littlephoneyfufu> arik: why didn't you tell me that? O.o
<EriC^^> arik: ok, windows and ubuntu never worked together though right? or they were working fine?
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, I'm sorry I thought I implied it  D:
<arik> EriC^^, they haven't no
<arik> EriC^^, they were when I was using kubuntu but that was a long time ago
<EriC^^> arik: ok, is ubuntu the fresh install or windows or both maybe?
<EriC^^> arik: the thing is you need windows and ubuntu both to be installed in the same mode, either legacy or uefi
<arik> EriC^^, Ubuntu is the fresh install
<EriC^^> right now windows is legacy, ubuntu is uefi
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice-templates | danialbehzadi
<arik> EriC^^, that's why I really want to preserve my windows
<littlephoneyfufu> And if Windows was the fresh install how did it even work?
<ubottu> danialbehzadi: libreoffice-templates (source: libreoffice-templates): Additional set of templates for LibreOffice. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.20120814-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 11292 kB, installed size 12384 kB
<EriC^^> arik: ok, in the live usb can you type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi ?
<EriC^^> arik: just let us know if it returns dir or says nothing found
<arik> EriC^^, yep the output shows 7 or so files
<arik> littlephoneyfufu, yeah windows was mature , not fresh install
<EriC^^> arik: ok, so it's booted in uefi mode right now
<EriC^^> arik: do you have any files in the ubuntu install you need?
<arik> EriC^^, None whatsoever, everything is expendable
<EriC^^> ok, you need to reboot the live usb, and boot it in legacy mode
<EriC^^> arik: check the bios if it says anything like csm legacy enabled/disabled and set it to enabled
<arik> Alright let me switch IRC to a stable computer lol
<EriC^^> or in the boot options choose normal usb if there's usb and uefi usb
<arik> EriC^^, Yeah I seen some boot options
<arik> EriC^^, I believe if I did Uefi usb it showed just  a black screen with " >"
<arik> or "
<arik> "_
<niemand> I have a fujitsu siemens AH531 lifebook and I have installed ubuntu studio 14.04 my screen blinncs sometimes and I thing is drivers problems. any help pls?
<lapyo> install proprietary drivers
<EriC^^> arik: try normal usb
<lapyo> *use proprietary drivers
<arik> EriC^^, I believe normal USB is what Im on now
<arik> EriC^^, It just says the USB model name right?
<niemand> there are only windows:(
<littlephoneyfufu> niemand: #xubuntu may be able to help better by the way
<niemand> thanks
<EriC^^> arik: nope, must be some other option in the bios cause it's in uefi mode right now
<arik> EriC^^, Alright ill get irc working on my laptop and try it
<arik> and then you guys the options
<EriC^^> ok
<arik> ill probably be arik or arik1 or something
<arik> :P
<Nukien_> Odd situation here - new partition on drive formatted as xfs - mount won't recognize it without using "-t xfs" and then it mounts fine
<Nukien_> Because of this the dev/disk/by-uuid entry for the partition isn't created, so can't mount using UUID
<nacc> Nukien_: do you get the no superblock found message without -t xfs?
<Nukien_> Nope - everything is completely fine
<Hamster> habe ein Problem beim login nach upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392751/
<Nukien_> lsblk -f and blkid don't think there's a filesystem there though
<littlephoneyfufu> !de ! Hamster
<ubottu> littlephoneyfufu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nukien_> xfs_repair thinks it fine too
<littlephoneyfufu> !de | Hamster
<ubottu> Hamster: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Hamster> oh sorry :)
<Nukien_> I've forced a new uuid with xfs_admin -U and I can see it fine, but it doesn't show in /dev/disk/by-uuid, nor do lsblk or blkid see it
<littlephoneyfufu> Hamster: if you speak English feel free to ask again, in English
<nacc> Nukien_: sorry, you said it wasn't recognized without -t xfs. So what does it say?
<Hamster> ok thanks
<arik1> Alright so I have the following options for my USB
<arik1> UEFI and my usbs name
<Nukien_> nacc, It says more filesystems detected. This should not happen
<arik1> im assuming my usb's name is "normal" ?
<telboon> not really an Ubuntu qn, but for Docky users -- has anyone managed to split the icons by windows instead of applications? aka. if i have 2 chrome windows opened, it should show 2 chrome icons instead of merging them as 1 icon
<nacc> Nukien_: can you pastebin the exact command you are running and the output?
<Nukien_> And that drive was originally a zfs drive
<arik1> EriC^^, I see my two HDDs, UEFI USB, and USB and my efi shell
<Nukien_> nacc, yah, one sec
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, try usb
<arik1> EriC^^, i think UEFI works but sure
<arik1> EriC^^, oh wait no normal usb is the one that doesnt work
<arik1> EriC^^, "boot: "
<EriC^^> arik1: oh, is csm legacy mode enabled in the bios?
<arik1> EriC^^, Missing paramater in configuration file keyword: path"
<EriC^^> is windows booting by itself right now?
<arik1> EriC^^,  ill check and no windows does not boot
<resc_040b2_23161> hello world.. need some help with a triple os repair after Win7 reinstall screwup
<arik1> EriC^^, where would i find csm legacy
<EriC^^> arik1: it should be under boot options
<carini> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<carini> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<carini> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<carini> ,.:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)
<carini> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<baizon> this guy again
<arik1> EriC^^, Legacy ROM is enabled is that it?
<EriC^^> arik1: i dont think so
<Seveas> k1l: looks like you have a fan :)
<SonikkuAmerica> For all possible values of "fan"
<EriC^^> arik1: try booting "usb" again and when you get the error press tab
<EriC^^> then type "live" and press enter
<arik1> EriC^^, alright
<Nukien_> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392869/
<arik1> EriC^^, done so, is booting
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, when you boot the live usb open a terminal
<EriC^^> arik1: do you have stuff on windows you need?
<EriC^^> i'm wondering about the very off-chance that windows is using the efi partition on ubuntu's hdd, it's extremely slim though
<EriC^^> we can mount the efi partition and see what's in it just to make sure though
<arik1> EriC^^, windows shouldnt be using anything on ubuntu's hdd unless it's changed recently?
<resc_040b2_23161> EriC^^, can you help with a part table repair
<arik1> EriC^^, i formatted ubuntu's HDD on windows before i installed ubuntu
<Nukien_> nacc, It seems that the old zfs info is still there somehow
<nacc> Nukien_: did you try wipefs? also waht does `file -sL /dev/sdk*` say?
<EriC^^> arik1: oh ok, never mind then
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_23161: yeah, what's up?
<Nukien_> Did not do wipefs - file shows "/dev/sdk1: SGI XFS filesystem data (blksz 4096, inosz 256, v2 dirs)"
<nacc> Nukien_: yeah, i think ZFS, possibly, for whatever reason, did something funky to the partition table, possibly, and it has two bits set
<nacc> Nukien_: *or* the tooling you had didn't know to wipe the ZFS signature
<nacc> Nukien_: what Ubuntu are you on?
<resc_040b2_23161> have a triple boot os 17.2 & 14.04 did win7 attempt an think fragged parts.. can get rescatux to see them but am drawing blank on next step..
<Nukien_> 14.04
<dougquaid> I'm running do-release-upgrade on 14.04 but it says that no newer releases are available. How do I make it update to 15.10?
<nacc> Nukien_: so ... no ZFS support :)
<nacc> Nukien_: right?
<Nukien_> heh - zol ...
<Nukien_> The disk was moved from a 14.04 with zol box to this backup box without zol
<arik1> EriC^^, For some reason it's taking a while...black screen with just mouse showing
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_23161: you had 17.2 14.04 and installed windows and it doesn't boot now?
<nacc> Nukien_: so i'd guess that's the issue; this box (Ubuntu) doesn't really know about ZFS at all. So you'd need to manually fixup the partition table to wipe the signature (or use wipefs as suggested)
<Nukien_> mea culpa - I usually do zpool labelclear on them, but didn't here ...
<nacc> Nukien_: np ... glad that the solution was easy
<nacc> Nukien_: i think a `wipefs` and then a fresh `mkfs` should fix it, but not sure
<Nukien_> heh - now need to figure out how to wipe the extraneous crap without losing the data
<Nukien_> Not critical to lose the data, but painful
<nacc> Nukien_: oh that *might* also be possible with `wipefs` then a fdisk or parted session to set the right value
<nacc> Nukien_: i'm just guessing, but probably just need to set the partition table fs value to XFS
<nacc> Nukien_: and right now it's either set to an unknown value (ZFS) or to multiple values (ZFS|XFS)
<Nukien_> It's using gpt, type 8300
<Nukien_>    1            2048      5860533134   2.7 TiB     8300  Linux filesystem
<wiflix> morinn
<nacc> Nukien_: that's the partition table format, not the type of the partition
<resc_040b2_23161> EriC^^ am also not fast typist an this is first IRC EVER, have Satellite M645. Replaced Win7 orig with rafealea 17.2 n 1404 mate.. working slow but worked.. tried to use first 210 Gb to reinstall win7 (Non OEM).. used rescatux to UNINSTALL Win7 after not bring able to get boot selection screen back up.. Rescatux worked once before but now is saying FSCK detected & saying get a Sourceforge Boot Repair disk.. sorry so slow..fat
<resc_040b2_23161> t fingers
<wiflix> i configured my devices via /etc/systemd/network/ethLan.link file ... but i switched the mac addresses of ethLan and ethWan by fault. i then changed it back, but rebooting ubuntu keeps naming the device the wrong way. :-/
<nacc> Nukien_: but not sure, you could try setting the type flag, but it might be something in the fs itself too
<Nukien_> nacc, parted /dev/sdk print shows "1  1049kB  3001GB  3001GB Linux filesystem"
<wiflix> deleted all files in /etc/systemd/network as well as /etc/network/interfaces.d there is also nothing in /etc/udev/rules.d
<wiflix> where the heck does the rename of the device come from? :-/
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_23161: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to copy something with emacs it is denoted as M-w. literally "M" w is not working. What does "M" represent?
<akash_> Hi
<arik1> EriC^^, erm launcher crashed and im having a terrible time doing anything right now
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, try rebooting it
<llutz> Datz: M - "Meta"
<IdleOne> Datz: M is meta
<ren0v0> hi, is there a sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/trusty-media   but for Wily ?
<nacc> Nukien_: sorry, out of my depth at this point :/
<Datz> llutz: IdleOne, I'm still unsure which key to press?
<Nukien_> nacc, Hrm - wipefs -n /dev/sdk shows "wipefs: WARNING: /dev/sdk: appears to contain 'gpt' partition table"
<ren0v0> i'm getting >>   Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.
<IdleOne> Datz: try the "windows" key
<Nukien_> So I suppose it doesn't grok gpt ?
<baizon> ren0v0: what are you searching? which package?
<arik1> EriC^^, same thing with tab + live ?
<resc_040b2_23161> EriC^^, that won't mess up this chat?? Not real sure how IRC really works but is good have real humans with brains to help
<ren0v0> baizon, most google results say its ffmpeg  issue, but the fixes are for 14.04
<nacc> Nukien_: i think you wanted to do `wipefs /dev/sdk1`, no?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<llutz> Datz: right-alt sometimes
<dierdrie> ren0v0 i had the same issue
<dierdrie> and nothing worked
<dierdrie> until i tried the last thing
<ren0v0> lol, we need   gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg i think
<llutz> Datz: "Emacs calls Esc the Meta key"  tried?
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_23161: yeah, it won't mess it up, open a terminal and type it and it should give a link back
<dierdrie> which resolved the problem
<nacc> Nukien_: you could also try passing -t with the right type to only wipe ZFS off the partition
<ren0v0> dierdrie, installed 14.04 ?
<Nukien_> nacc, yer right - that shows 0x24000 as zfs_member, and 0x0 as xfs
<dierdrie> datz i mean
<dierdrie> no ren
<resc_040b2_23161> Eric^^ Ok starting now
<Nukien_> OK, here goes
<dierdrie> i just made a prayey
<dierdrie> i just made a prayer
<dierdrie> try it
<nacc> Nukien_: nice, so that's probably the root cause -- hope it works! :)
<ren0v0> baizon, i guess i'm looking for "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" package
<dierdrie> prayey can fix anything
<Datz> llutz: IdleOne, esc works, thanks so much
<dierdrie> my sister had leukemia
<dierdrie> we prayed
<ren0v0> mods
<dierdrie> and the cancer went away
<llutz> Datz: have fun. "Emacs is a great operating system – it lacks a good editor, though.”
<Datz> lol
<Datz> emacs-nox cuts it down a bit
<bomberman> how's called russian ubuntu server here?
<bomberman> i cant join it
<Nukien_> nacc, Hrm. wipefs -o 0x24000 /dev/sdk1 shows "8 bytes were erased at offset 0x24000 (zfs_member) they were: 0c b1 ba 00 00 00 00 00"
<llutz> !ru | bomberman
<ubottu> bomberman: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Nukien_> But the signature seems to still be there
<Nukien_> Doesn't need to reboot does it ??
<nacc> Nukien_: hrm, wipefs' man page does mention that some fs can put signatures in multiple spots :/
<baizon> ren0v0: why do you need that?
<nacc> Nukien_: i'm really not sure
<nacc> Nukien_: i doubt it would need to reboot, although you might need to force the kernel to rescan the partition table
<ren0v0> baizon, to solve my error i pasted above
<ren0v0> this package is in all fixes for 14.04
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah iunno boooting like this takes years just for it start the desktop enviroment
<EriC^^> arik1: odd, did you checksum the iso?
<Nukien_> partprobe /dev/sdk did fine, but no difference yet
<arik1> EriC^^, I had yes
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, great
<EriC^^> arik1: try to boot into uefi mode, maybe we can convert the install to use legacy
<arik1> EriC^^,  try without installing ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<baizon> ren0v0: have you tried installing gstreamer1.0-libav?
<resc_040b2_23161> EriC^^, am still in rescatux shell LXTerm is complaining about Readonly filesystem..should go into functioning 500 Gb spare HDD shells an try chat there??
<arik1> EriC^^, Okay so i'm ready
<resc_040b2_23161> or should get the Sourceforge util n try that??
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_23161: do you have any means of a live session? live usb live cd etc?
<ren0v0> baizon, didn't work
<EriC^^> ubuntu or debian etc os?
<wiflix> can i make ubuntu forget about network interface names? it keeps renaming at reboot
<wiflix> even if it is not specified anywhere
<EriC^^> arik1: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<llutz> wiflix: edit/remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<tush> I set up a samba share on my desktop running ubuntu 14.4. I used the samba config tool set up my share folder. (using RAID5 sharing /mnt/rdisk/tush) I have a home network with a router and three computers.I can access the share from laptop running Windows10 and I can read files, but I cannot write (creat folder)to the share.
<wiflix> llutz: does not exist
<arik1> termbin.com/vdib5
<resc_040b2_23161> EriC^^ am running a 17.2 n 10,04 500 Gb from other systems trying to fix the 1 Tb in Satellite with external power to 500 Gb.. can that work??
<xsilv> !lis
<xsilv> !list
<ubottu> xsilv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_23161: yeah if you can access it from there
<EriC^^> arik1: type sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<arik1> done
<tush> my samba config file here http://pastebin.com/Hz2EFCNZ
<EriC^^> arik1: type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<tush> anyone free to help me regarding samba share???
<arik1> EriC^^, alright im in the editot
<arik1> editor
<resc_040b2_23161> Can shut down rescatux shell n get onto desktop of 500 Gb.. Think have an IRC app in there or if min this wind, can reopen on desktop??
<EriC^^> arik1: you should have a line that says uuid=..... /boot/efi , add a "#" at the start of it
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+o to save
<|avalon|> how to get uuid of partition ?
<wiflix> llutz: other ideas? :) does ubuntu cache the device names somewhere?
<EriC^^> |avalon|: sudo blkid /dev/sdxY
<|avalon|> thx, EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<llutz> wiflix: what names does your interface get?
<resc_040b2_23161> Eric^^ appreciate help n chat back.. Unfort. have to to appt in half hour.. will try back later..Chat seems to be a very good thing.. need to have more time than I do at moment tho.. Thnks
<arik1> EriC^^, so the 2nd uuid? see here paste.ubuntu.com/15393150
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_23161: ok, no problem
<dierdrie> hi again
<EriC^^> arik1: yes
<wiflix> llutz: ethWan. as i named it in /etc/systemd/network/ethWan.link before
<arik1> EriC^^, saved
<wiflix> llutz: now i removed that file, but the interface still gets named that way
<dierdrie> do any of you have any ethical issues with using ubuntu ????
<MonkeyDust> dierdrie  #ubuntu-offtopic
<dierdrie> what monkey?
<EriC^^> arik1: ok press ctrl+x to exit
<llutz> wiflix: ah, systemd... sry no ideas
<EriC^^> then type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdb
<dierdrie> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> dierdrie  random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arik1> EriC^^, alright
<datumhoard> hi can anyone help me make ubuntu upgrade to python 2.7.11? currently on version 2.7.6
<dierdrie> this is not random
<dierdrie> so? anyone?
<EriC^^> arik1: we need to create a bios_boot partition for grub to work with gpt
<dierdrie> do any of you have any ethical issues with using ubuntu ?????
<arik1> EriC^^, indeed yeah, i believe thats what boot repair said as well
<tylermoseley> ethical?
<EriC^^> arik1: first delete the efi partition
<MonkeyDust> !ot | dierdrie
<ubottu> dierdrie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dierdrie> i mean after that whole amazon lenz despicable behaviour
<jushur> dierdrie: its not a support question, -offtopic plz..
<arik1> EriC^^, done
<craptalk> where can i ask about android studio?
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, press new
<datumhoard> anyone know how to upgrate python? tried terminal and tar download but still stuck on 2.7.6...
<arik1> EriC^^, from free space right?
<EriC^^> hit enter when it asks for start sector, then for size type 520M
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, i press enter and it prompts again
<EriC^^> when it asks for hex code type ef00
<EriC^^> arik1: for starting sector? or size in sectors?
<arik1> EriC^^, size in sectors
<nacc> datumhoard: what version of Ubuntu and to what version of python?
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, type 520M
<arik1> EriC^^, oh wait i used the wrong free spaec
<arik1> EriC^^, this one is less than 1 mb\
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah i keep inputing 520M and it keeps asking again
<kubanc> how do I permanently delete route in routing table? For now I always need to put at the start command in terminal to remove a route
<arik1> EriC^^, oh wait 520M is what 520 MB? the free space is less than that
<EriC^^> arik1: asking for size in sector?
<EriC^^> arik1: did you delete the efi partition?
<arik1> EriC^^, yes and yes
<EriC^^> it's about 530mb
<EriC^^> you should have like 530mb free space at the start
<tylermoseley> you can script out a route in routing table triggered from network/interfaces
<tylermoseley> if it's just a one off
<arik1> EriC^^, I have about four entries
<arik1> EriC^^, free space 513 mb, 28.9 gb linux file system, 7.8 gb linux swap and 1 mb free space
<EriC^^> 1mb at the start or end?
<arik1> EriC^^,  there are two parts claiming as free space
<datumhoard> nacc: 14.04 server with desktop current version of python is 2.7.6 trying to upgrade to 2.7.11
<EriC^^> both at the top?
<arik1> EriC^^, no, the 1 mb of free space is at the bottom
<arik1> EriC^^, the 513 is at the top
<EriC^^> arik1: great!
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, press q to exit, don't save anything
<arik1> EriC^^, 513 came from the efi paritition
<EriC^^> then type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, ye
<arik1> s
<EriC^^> we can just use the bottom 1mb free space as the bios_boot
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah  i created the 1 mb partition for this purpose but i didnt know how to flag it
<EriC^^> make a partition there when it asks for hexcode type ef02
<arik1> EriC^^, press enter twice?
<EriC^^> yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, any name?
<EriC^^> doesn't matter
<arik1> EriC^^, done so
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, press "write"
<EriC^^> then type yes to confirm
<EriC^^> then exit
<arik1> exited
<EriC^^> then type sudo partprobe , and type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 again
<tush> I set up a samba share on my desktop running ubuntu 14.4. I used the samba config tool set up my share folder. (using RAID5 sharing /mnt/rdisk/tush) I have a home network with a router and three computers.I can access the share from laptop running Windows10 and I can read files, but I cannot write (creat folder)to the share.
<tush> anyone free to help me regarding samba share???
<tush> my samba config file here http://pastebin.com/Hz2EFCNZ
<arik1> termbin.com/kewl
<arik1> rare name lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, looks great
<EriC^^> arik1: now to prepare a chroot
<EriC^^> arik1: type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<arik1> EriC^^, okay so output so it mustve worked
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<arik1> EriC^^,alright
<EriC^^> arik1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<EriC^^> it should mention removing grub-efi-amd64 or so i think
<arik1> EriC^^, i see it but host ubuntu wasnt resolved
<EriC^^> np, remove the sudo
<arik1> EriC^^, im guessing it can be ignored
<EriC^^> my bad
<arik1> EriC^^, ye
<arik1> EriC^^, alright im in configuring
<EriC^^> did it mention found vmlinuz ...
<EriC^^> and windows?
<arik1> EriC^^, it's asking me to select the devices i want automatically  run for
<EriC^^> that's a first
<EriC^^> it shows you the 2 hdd?
<arik1> EriC^^, yes and my usbs
<EriC^^> hmm, select the ubuntu hdd
<arik1> EriC^^, sda and sdb
<EriC^^> choose sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, uh do i press enter on it or
<EriC^^> i think?
<EriC^^> never seen that before to be honest
<arik1> when i do it says you chose not to install grub to any devices
<arik1> EriC^^, i feel like it's not selected
<EriC^^> me too
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2 again
<arik1> EriC^^, alright it settings up then stopps
<EriC^^> ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<baizon> !dpkg-reconfigure
<arik1> cannot find efi directory
<craptalk> i have dual boot, but i always using ubuntu lately, it was working well last time i booted windows 7, but not today, it was pitch black and stuck, does sudo update-grub fix this issue?
<Braybaut> arik1, the secureboot is enabled or disabled ?
 * EriC^^ opens grub manpage
<EriC^^> arik1: we might have to pass it some arguments to install in legacy mode
<arik1> Braybaut, uhh no idea, anyway i can check
<arik1> EriC^^, sure thing
<datumhoard> nacc: 14.04 server with desktop current version of python is 2.7.6 trying to upgrade to 2.7.11
<Braybaut> arik1, you can check in bios!!!
<Pici> datumhoard: What do you need in 2.7.11?
<nacc> datumhoard: 14.04 latest is at 2.7.5-5ubuntu3, no? anything else is unsupported
<datumhoard> well i need 2.7.8 or better for sickgear to work
<craptalk> can you help me out?
<tush> I set up a samba share on my desktop running ubuntu 14.4. I used the samba config tool set up my share folder. (using RAID5 sharing /mnt/rdisk/tush) I have a home network with a router and three computers.I can access the share from laptop running Windows10 and I can read files, but I cannot write (creat folder)to the share.
<tush> my samba config file here http://pastebin.com/Hz2EFCNZ
<Andromeda1234> Question...how would one go about making a network that was manageable like an Active Directory realm but for unix machines?
<nacc> Andromeda1234: LDAP?
<datumhoard> dunno how to screenshot (JUST installed ubuntu on NAS) and setting thing up to replace my mac mini, this is the output from SickGear ...
<datumhoard>  SickGear will be dropping support for Python 2.7.8 and below. We recommend updating to latest version: Download here
<Pici> datumhoard: As their documents suggest, you can use the deadsnakes PPA: https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes-python2.7/+packages
<Andromeda1234> Nacc is that reliable?
<Pici> datumhoard: but as with all PPAs, you are on your own for support.
<tylermoseley> more than AD
<Pici> datumhoard: (personally, I use the deadsnakes PPA, but your mileage may vary)
<nacc> Andromeda1234: --^ :)
<nacc> datumhoard:  both are unsupported here, sorry
<nacc> Andromeda1234: LDAP is heavily used, yes
<shdsfdsh> When Ubuntu encrypts /~ at installation, does it also encrypt swap and /tmp?
<datumhoard> how do i install? semi comfortable with terminal
<shdsfdsh> When Ubuntu encrypts just the home directory at installation, does it also encrypt swap?
<Andromeda1234> Nacc so...if I can ask a really stupid question...how easy is it to set up? How do you connect clients to it, as I persume Linux doesnt have some out of the box thing for it that I have not stumbled upon.
<Pici> datumhoard: https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes-python2.7 has a link, click on the "read about installing" thinger.
<Andromeda1234> shdsfdsh can you encrypt the swap?
<SpakkaByTe> hi all guys i have problem with ubuntu 15.10 search program on computer can't find some program anyone can help me please??? sorry for my english
<Azums> hi pici
<Azums> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛Ubuntu utilizes spyware - Canonical and Shuttleworth are bullies.... the amazon search lens w
<Azums> as OPT IN
<Azums> ,:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛Ubuntu utilizes spyware - Canonical and Shuttleworth are bullies.... the amazon search lens
<Azums> was OPT IN
<Azums> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛Ubuntu utilizes spyware - Canonical and Shuttleworth are bullies.... the amazon search lens
<datumhoard> Pici: thanks!
<shdsfdsh> Andromeda1234: I can, but I'm asking if Ubuntu's installer does it automatically
<nacc> Andromeda1234: look at slapd, iirc
<arik1> EriC^^, sorry was there something i should be doing?
<Andromeda1234> Nacc thanks :)
<SpakkaByTe> andromeda talk to me?
<EriC^^> arik1: hmm, couldn't find much in the grub manpage or google about it
<nacc> shdsfdsh: your question seems odd to me ... If you told the installer to only encrypt the home directory, why woudl it encrypt swap?
<EriC^^> arik1: try grub-install --target=x86_64 --recheck /dev/sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, with boot repair it says
<shdsfdsh> nacc: Isn't the encryption insecure if swap is not also encrypted?
<shdsfdsh> nacc: That's what I have read about ecryptfs
<arik1> EriC^^, it detectes efi
<EriC^^> the problem is that we're booted in uefi mode and i think that's confusing grub and trying to install in efi
<shdsfdsh> nacc: You need to encrypt swap too, because a lot of files from the home directory also get stored in swap
<arik1> EriC^^, alright ill try that
<MonkeyDust> shdsfdsh  is that a server?
<arik1> EriC^^, in root?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<shdsfdsh> nacc: So does Ubuntu encrypt swap automatically, or does it ignore the vulnerability?
<nacc> shdsfdsh: well, it looks like upon cursory reading of the wiki, it does that by default
<shdsfdsh> MonkeyDust: No I mean on a personal desktop PC
<riqdiiz> Hi all people.
<EriC^^> arik1: try dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<MonkeyDust> shdsfdsh  then what are you afraid of?
<shdsfdsh> nacc: Can you link the relevant part of the wiki to me pls?
<EriC^^> arik1: to see if there are any grub-efi stuff left
<nacc> shdsfdsh: but i've not used anything other than whole disk encryption in some time
<shdsfdsh> MonkeyDust: Curiosity mostly
<arik1> EriC^^, modinfo.sh doesnte exist
<nacc> shdsfdsh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome ... dated, admittedly
<arik1> EriC^^, and sure
<MonkeyDust> fair enough, like me and my squid proxy i don't need
<arik1> EriC^^, termbin.com/h2at
<shdsfdsh> nacc: "Users installing from Ubuntu 9.10 and selecting the Encrypted Home option will automatically have encrypted swap space" guess that answers my question, thanks!
<shdsfdsh> nacc: Can Ubuntu resume from sleep/hibernate with home encryption?
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, try apt-get purge grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64
<nacc> shdsfdsh: i'd confirm it in a VM or something if you're really curious
<shdsfdsh> nacc: Sure, thanks!
<arik1> EriC^^, done
<shdsfdsh> "You may be able to avoid these problems by running without a swapfile" isn't it bad to run without swap, even with 16GB or RAM?
<k1l> shdsfdsh: you can run without swap
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, type "updatedb"
<shdsfdsh> k1l: But I heard it's bad to do that
<EriC^^> arik1: then "locate modinfo.sh"
<k1l> shdsfdsh: then you heard wrong things
<k1l> shdsfdsh: you cant use hibternation without swap.
<mesi> hi!  (:
<nacc> shdsfdsh: i'm not sure about hibernation w/ encrypted swap, sorry
<nacc> shdsfdsh: it all depends on your system & usage
<shdsfdsh> nacc: Gaming
<arik1> EriC^^, uhh updatedb IS taking a bit of time , that normal?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<nacc> shdsfdsh: as to whether you need swap or not; a good metric is to see if you are using swap as-is :)
<Andromeda1234> So does LDAP and slapd have something similar to group policy? Can you join Windows NT machines to a realm?
<nacc> Andromeda1234: realm is an AD term, afaik :)
<Andromeda1234> nacc or the equivalent
<nacc> Andromeda1234: LDAP is a protocol, slapd is an implementation of it in a server. And yes, there are lots of policies, afaik
<nacc> Andromeda1234: but offtopic for here, at this point, you should find an LDAP channel, I'd think
<mikrotik> nick wahyu
<Andromeda1234> nacc ahh ok! Sorry about that. I was just being curious.
<EriC^^> arik1: still running?
<nacc> Andromeda1234: np, i just meant that it's not really ontopic for an ubuntu support channel :) I think you can easily find your answers with google, now that you know what to search for
<nacc> Andromeda1234: also, fyi: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<nacc> Andromeda1234: also, I belive, AD can talk LDAP
<arik1> EriC^^, yes
<Andromeda1234> Nacc awesome!
<EriC^^> arik1: odd
<EriC^^> arik1: try ctrl+c
<arik1> EriC^^, doe
<arik1> done
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, try locate modinfo.sh
<arik1> EriC^^, like ctrl+c i mean
<arik1> locate regardless?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it might show up
<arik1> EriC^^, found
<EriC^^> ok what path?
<arik1>  /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh
<EriC^^> arik1: damn
<EriC^^> why does it still have the efi dir
<arik1> EriC^^, :(
<Paisley> hi all
<EriC^^> try grub-install --target=x86_64 -d /boot/grub/x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/boot --recheck /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> arik1: we can try using the live usb's grub menu to boot into the install normally and then reinstall grub from there if it doesn't work
<Paisley> http://askubuntu.com/questions/746376/cant-get-new-software-on-ubuntu-software-centre  I have a slight problem any ideas on how to dix it?
<Paisley> *fix
<arik1> EriC^^, cannot find efi directory
<EriC^^> ok, it keeps trying to install in uefi
<EriC^^> i think this doesn't work but try it, 1 sec
<EriC^^> try grub-install --target=x86_64 -d /boot/grub/x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/boot --recheck --no-uefi-secure-boot /dev/sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, ye still cant find efi directory
<xxx_> ciao
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, np
<tush> I set up a samba share on my desktop running ubuntu 14.4. I used the samba config tool set up my share folder. (using RAID5 sharing /mnt/rdisk/tush) I have a home network with a router and three computers.I can access the share from laptop running Windows10 and I can read files, but I cannot write (creat folder)to the share.
<EriC^^> arik1: give "modprobe -r efivars" a shot
<arik1> EriC^^, sorry for this taking so long, i really friken appreciate you sticking with me
<EriC^^> no problem
<arik1> EriC^^, "Fatal: module efivars is builtin"
<jedi___>  /SET autocreate_own_query OFF
<jedi___>  /SET autocreate_query_level DCCMSGS
<jedi___>  /SET use_status_window OFF
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, type exit
<arik1> EriC^^, alright
<EriC^^> arik1: then try rebooting in normal "usb"
<EriC^^> but hold shift when it's booting and see if you can get a grub menu
<arik1> EriC^^, wait do i need to do the tab and live thing
<EriC^^> you might need to
<EriC^^> btw i think the path error thing is due to some bootloader error for the usb that's caused by maybe using unetbootin to make it
<EriC^^> how'd you make the usb?
<arik1> EriC^^, ubuntu is loading up
<arik1> EriC^^, uhh another live usb prog
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> if we can manage to quickly install grub that'd be awesome
<EriC^^> arik1: rufus ?
<EriC^^> arik1: a really great windows tool is linuxlive usb creator
<arik1> EriC^^, universAL USB
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, when the ubuntu usb loads, open a terminal
<EriC^^> and paste the following
<arik1> EriC^^, was a grub menu supposed to come up?
<EriC^^> no
<arik1> EriC^^, oh okay i was holding shift lol\
<EriC^^> i mean it'd be better but it's ok
<LuckyTux> I just tried to play agario and it's lagging, how to fix it?
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah booting this way always takes really long
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt && for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount-B $i /mnt$i; done && sudo chroot grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, like it's black screen besides wfi networks available prompt and system  program problem detected
<EriC^^> there's a typo
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt && for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done && sudo chroot /mnt grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, i dont know why it takes so long to load like this
<arik1> EriC^^, if this takes longer, should i recreate the usb?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<EriC^^> try linux live
<riqdiiz> eric^^ some coffee
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah this has too many errors ill use the tool you told me
<arik1> EriC^^, and redownload
<riqdiiz> its coming frm ext drv!
<arik1> EriC^^, is it alright if i use kubuntu this time?
<jack_> C2H5OH
<kubuntu> Hi
<jack_> Ethanol
<Guest95215> I am trying to install kubuntu 14.04 lts. I have windows os already on one partition. I am getting this error and the whole harddisk is shown as unallocated space with not partitions: dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the
<Guest95215>  GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<arik1> EriC^^, sorry just to verify so i can start the download...kubuntu is fine?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, alright thanks
<EriC^^> Guest95215: you need to try sudo fixparts on the disk
<Sna4x8> I'm using winbind with active directory, and I have it mostly working.  When I log in, however, I always get an error: "groups: cannot find name for group ID 10012."  Anyone have any advice?
<EriC^^> Guest95215: type sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest95215> erry, sudo fixparts /dev/sda  ?
<EriC^^> yeah, try gdisk -l first so we can get a better look
<EriC^^> at what's there
<Guest95215> http://termbin.com/as4w
<EriC^^> Guest95215: ok, press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> then type sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<Guest95215> ok
<Guest95215> NOTICE: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition!
<Guest95215> The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table.
<Guest95215> Do you want to delete them (if you answer 'Y', this will happen
<Guest95215> immediately)? (Y/N):
<EriC^^> y
<MonkeyDust> Guest95215  next time, use a pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest95215> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<Guest95215> in some OSes.
<Guest95215> MBR command (? for help):
<Guest95215> MonkeyDust,  ok
<Guest95215> EriC^^,  what now?
<compdoc> you can use gparted to create mbr/gpt, but when you chjange one to the other, it deletes the partitions
<EriC^^> Guest95215: press w
<Guest95215> Final checks complete. About to write MBR data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
<Guest95215> PARTITIONS!!
<compdoc> gparted will also create partitions that start on the right sectors, rather than trying to create them manually
<Guest95215> compdoc,  EriC^^  but I have windows and I dont want to loose its partitions
<compdoc> better be careful
<EriC^^> Guest95215: yeah press ok
<Guest95215> EriC^^, ?
<EriC^^> Guest95215: fire away
<Guest95215> EriC^^,  wont it delete partitions?
<EriC^^> no, all it did was remove the gpt data that's confusing the installer
<EriC^^> Guest95215: you might not need to press w after that since it said immediately i guess
<Guest95215> EriC^^,  awesome
<EriC^^> so just quit the program i guess and see if sees the partitions now
<Guest95215> yes
<Guest95215> works
<Guest95215> thanks!!!!!!
<EriC^^> Guest95215: no problem
<arik1> EriC^^, ah this is actually a live usb isnt it, i think the setup i had before was an installation thing?
<arik1> EriC^^, this one actually holds over right?
<EriC^^> arik1: no it's the same thing
<truerock> ... if there's a persistence file on the live-USB, perhaps.
<arik1> EriC^^, oh weird, why does it need virtualbox ?
<EriC^^> it has an option for persistence, don't choose it though
<EriC^^> yeah or virtualbox, they're optional
<arik1> EriC^^, oh rip it's installing with virtual box\
<EriC^^> oh, that sucks
<arik1> EriC^^, restart it?
<EriC^^> try to cancel it and do it again
<EriC^^> yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, where do i disable vbox?
<EriC^^> it's at the bottom i think
<arik1> EriC^^, enable launching in linuxlive in windows?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ash_workz> is there a way to delete posts on paste.ubuntu.com? other than email rt@ubuntu.com?
<ash_workz> emailing*
<Pici> ash_workz: nope
<ash_workz> drat
<arik1> EriC^^, i assume boot to normal usb
<Pici> ash_workz: which is part of the reason why I don't use it.  use a gist that you can control or a paste service that has expiration if you don't want to have to go through this sort of thing.
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, ayy no need to do the live stufff
<ash_workz> Pici: yeah... :(
<EriC^^> right
<EriC^^> arik1: in the installer, choose /dev/sdb as the location to install the bootloader to
<EriC^^> (choose Something else , then manually partition, it should be at the bottom)
<arik1> EriC^^, oh wait i thought we were gonna try kubuntu?
<arik1> EriC^^, are we actually installing?
<EriC^^> arik1: oh, it's up to you, i thought you wanted to install kubuntu
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah i guess ill switch back
<EriC^^> oh, you meant "live" stuff as in the booting thing
<arik1> EriC^^, would it not be safer to put the bootloader on my primary drive?
<EriC^^> if you want boot it, we can fix the install, it's just a step away, and give it a shot and see if you like it and stuff you can always reinstall kubuntu, up to you
<EriC^^> arik1: no it's better to have the bootloader on the ubuntu hdd so it's a standalone install
<arik1> EriC^^, alright sorry so whats our first steps?
<EriC^^> and have the boot order in the bios set to boot it first
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, open a terminal and type sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<arik1> EriC^^,  done
<erry> wut
<sfdebug> hi, does anyone knows where is there a documentation about the UBUNTU_MENUPROXY variable?
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<arik1> EriC^^,  done
<jushur> sfdebug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
<ash_workz> I'm looking at the options for pastebinit... what's a permatag?
<sfdebug> ash_workz, thanks...
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> arik1: then grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<ash_workz> jushur: I assume that gratitude was for you
<jushur> ash_workz: yes i do guess so to.
<arik1> EriC^^, failed to run command /bin/bash
<jushur> ash_workz: np
<arik1> EriC^^, exec format error
<EriC^^> arik1: does it say why?
<EriC^^> oh
<ash_workz> jushur: lol, I am the middle man now. :P
<EriC^^> it's an arch mismatch
<sfdebug> jushur, the variable just don't makes sense to me even reading this, the problem is that my SmartGit wasn't working and i had to do a "export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0" to it works, if i dont do that, when i try to open the SmartGit, it craches...
<EriC^^> arik1: the kubuntu is 32bit i think
<arik1> EriC^^, god dammit
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah i think thats what the iso says..
<EriC^^> arik1: type exit, then reboot
<EriC^^> hold shift and see if grub shows up
<EriC^^> we can try booting the install from kubuntu's grub
<arik1> EriC^^, wait so just let the sys boot normally or from live usb
<EriC^^> no, from the live usb
<arik1> EriC^^, so  prss live mode correct?
<jushur> sfdebug: well maybe someone else knows more, maybe ask trough the forums/bugreports etc. and id asume its going to take a while to get proper ansver.
<sfdebug> jushur, yes, thanks...
<LuckyTux> Hey, can someone help me out with GCC, I really need to get it working for school
<arik1> EriC^^, one question, if I install kubuntu would it fix any of the problems im having?
<EriC^^> arik1: no, hold shift to get grub before it boots
<EriC^^> arik1: kubuntu is 32bit though
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah if i used 64bit
<nacc> LuckyTux: what do you mean? do you have an issue with the Ubuntu version of gcc?
<arik1> EriC^^, and im holding shift but it just boots normally
<EriC^^> well yeah as long as it boots in legacy mode
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> i'd download another iso
<arik1> EriC^^, for 64bit correct?
<EriC^^> yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, and installing normally would fix my unability to boot windows?
<EriC^^> arik1: if the boot stuff on windows is correct yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, alright ill try it :>
<arik1> EriC^^, before i install kubuntu then should i do some bootrec commands on windows to make sure it's mgr is not corrupt?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> try to get it booting by itself
<arik1> EriC^^, it still should be unlesss anything we did corrupted it
<EriC^^> set the bios to boot the windows hdd and try to get it booting
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah i have no idea how to do this grub rescue always shows up
<arik1> EriC^^, regardless what hdd i boot to
<EriC^^> grub might be on both disks
<EriC^^> try bootrec /fixmbr
<EriC^^> or something similar i think
<cassio> hello
<EriC^^> boot /fixmbr maybe
<arik1> EriC^^, ye i believe i did that when i was fixing windows mbr
<arik1> EriC^^, how the hell did it end up on both disks
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<arik1> EriC^^, is there any way to remove it from my primary disk?
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  It seems that I have installed kubuntu but now it has no grub options and I cant go to8 windows
<LuckyTux> I removed gcc folder, how to get it back? :(
<arik1> wat
<EriC^^> LuckyTux: what do you mean?
<arik1> why did you remove it lol
<EriC^^> by removed it?
<leandroboka> ouch!
<LuckyTux> in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu i removed gcc folder
<LuckyTux> tried reinstaling but it wont come back
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: arik1 ?
<nacc> LuckyTux: why would you do that?
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  arikl whats that?
<LuckyTux> nacc: i don't know :'(
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: oh, thought you were arik1
<arik1> sorry i was speaking to luckytux
<gallo_mobile> hi I'm trying to set up my Ubuntu box as a NAS so I can vnc from my laptop and run as a media server... So far I've managed to get vnc working and am able to see/manipulate my Ubuntu screen.. but thats it
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  I am guestxxx I had an MBR issue few minutes ago
<gallo_mobile> can anyone help so that i can see the /mnt i have?
<arik1> you could reinstall coreutils no?
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  you solved by fixparts /dev/sda
<EriC^^> LuckyTux: try to reinstall libgcc-x.x-dev
<Bashing-om> !details | gallo_mobile
<ubottu> gallo_mobile: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<EriC^^> type apt-cache search libgcc
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: oh, ok
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  is there a way I can get through this?
<gallo_mobile> currently i have a freshly installed ubuntu server with desktop 14.04, dconf editor to allow vnc from MacBook.
<gallo_mobile> ideally ubuntu-box runs Plex server, sickgear and backups of files/apps as a NAS so i can access locally or remotely
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  are you there?
<gallo_mobile> all I've managed to install is dropbox, plexserver and sickgear. when I open a file browser in macbook i can see ubuntubox but can only screen share. i cannot see/copy/move/ files
<ghostmag> Okay, I've got still the following problem: Using Chromium I am not able to find the Chromium Launcher
<baizon> ghostmag: have you tried logging out and in again?
<ghostmag> Using Chromium from the Ubuntu Software Center, Verion 48.0.2564.116
<Bashing-om> gallo_mobile: I know nothing of setting up file sharing from a Mac . Others will have to take up my slack .
<ghostmag> baizon: I tried do reinstall Chromium, but funnily I was still logged in after that. I'll give it a shot
<sfdebug> does anyone know how can a 14.04 change the version to 15.04??
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: yeah
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<gallo_mobile> well i'm looking to setup file sharing FROM ubuntu so my mac can see if that maks a difference
<gallo_mobile> makes*
<k1l> sfdebug: can you give more info?
<baizon> sfdebug: you have to install 15.10 directly
<sfdebug> my ubuntu was 14.04 but now i see that it is 15.04
<MonkeyDust> sfdebug  if you don't mean an upgrade, explain what brings you here
<baizon> sfdebug: 15.04 is eol so no packages for that
<EriC^^> arik1: running the windows mbr command should overwrite grub
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/pwln
<arik1> EriC^^, weird because it never does
<k1l> sfdebug: can you show "uname -a" "lsb_release -d"
<danny_> hi
<arik1> brb
<MonkeyDust> sfdebug  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue   and where do you see it's 15.04
<ghostmag> baizon: Good guess, but did not work. Any other suggestions?
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/pwln
<sfdebug> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 15.04.4 \n \l
<baizon> ghostmag: your launcher for chromium is missing?
<sfdebug> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<ghostmag> baizon: Yes, the App Launcher
<teward> sfdebug: 15.04 is End of Life
<teward> !15.04 | sfdebug
<ubottu> sfdebug: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<sfdebug> MonkeyDust, copied wrong someway... that is: Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<Bashing-om> gallo_mobile: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 for tutorial to set up the fstab file for NAS .
<k1l> sfdebug: what is "uname -a"?
<ghostmag> baizon: This little thing: http://cdn1.tnwcdn.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/07/Chrome_launcher_menu.png
<ghostmag> looks the same in Chromium, just in blue
<ghostmag> In fact, no Chromium App is shown directly in Ubuntu
<gallo_mobile> Bashing-om: thanks!
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  if you are busy, I can wait
<arik1> EriC^^, okay so i booted up my windows repair disk
<LuckyTux> EriC^^: what libgcc to install and how? still haven't fixed my problem
<arik1> EriC^^, and im going to input the following commands
<exospecies> can one get lubuntu help here? lxde crashes very time
<arik1> EriC^^, bootrec /fixmbr bootrec /fixboot bootrec /rebuildbcd
<exospecies> every
<arik1> EriC^^, anything else or anything i should chnage
<Bashing-om> gallo_mobile: :) .. not done yet ( maybe) .. see where you are after reading the turorial and setting up your fstab ( make frequent backups ) .
<sfdebug> k1l, let me see
<rdlf1024> Hello there Ubuntu Team, any idea of an application that will show me which apps or services are using my bandwidth?
<arik1> EriC^^, doing bcdedit /enum is completely normal
<sfdebug> k1l, that's : Linux steve-desktop 3.13.0-79-generic #123-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 19 14:27:58 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<arik1> EriC^^, it still goes to boot rescue
<rdlf1024> Network Manager just won't do it.
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: which windows do you have?
<EriC^^> arik1: that's odd
<EriC^^> are you sure the windows one is selected in the bios?
<gallo_mobile> Bashing-om: oh my .... might be beyond my scope... gonna read up on it as much as possible before i pull the trigger
<k1l> sfdebug: please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l>  | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kkubuntu> EriC^^, vw8
<arik1> EriC^^, 100%
<arik1> EriC^^, it's my WD disk 650 gb
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: try sudo update-grub
<kkubuntu> hm
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  Found Windows 8 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<kkubuntu> done
<Bashing-om> gallo_mobile: Uh Hih .. the heart of "mounting"; take your time .. the effort has great return .
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: ok, try rebooting
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  looks like it will work but I will reboot.
<arik1> EriC^^, so im guessing install kubuntu wont fix it?
<kkubuntu> EriC^^,  thanks again
<kkubuntu> !!
<EriC^^> kkubuntu: no problem
<EriC^^> arik1: it might
<EriC^^> arik1: try removing the ubuntu hdd if it's very easy to remove
<arik1> EriC^^, alright ill do that again
<TJ-> arik1: EriC^^ is it possible there's a USB flash storage connected?
<arik1> TJ-, yes both my live usb and another usb with the windows repair disk
<sfdebug> k1l, http://termbin.com/ldc2
<arik1> EriC^^, removing ubuntu hdd does nothing unforunately
<TJ-> arik1: then I'd bet one of those is being booted first, and has a partial GRUB core install on it
<arik1> TJ-, ive removed all usbs and ubuntu hd
<ash_workz> is it dangerous to use gparted to resize your partitions?
<arik1> TJ-, the only thing left to boot is my wd disk (windows) and efi shell
<arik1> TJ-, still goes to grub rescue
<EriC^^> arik1: hmm i recall you had 2 1mb partitions on the windows disk
<EriC^^> ( looked like bios_boot ones )
<EriC^^> maybe it's booting grub from there
<arik1> EriC^^, i see
<arik1> EriC^^, go into gparted then?
<EriC^^> yeah delete them they're not needed anyways
<arik1> EriC^^, ill check em out
<EriC^^> i think there'd have to be something in the mbr to point to them though, so it still doesn't add up much
<ash_workz> TJ-: I just re-went over our extensive talk on why I keep running out of /boot space and what is retained over old versions of linux kernels.
<ash_workz> TJ-: thank goodness I have logs.
<TJ-> arik1: EriC^^: could be EFI grub via a default boot order entry loading a /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi ?
<TJ-> ash_workz: ha! logs are my saviour at times
<EriC^^> TJ-: there's no efi partition on the disk though
<ash_workz> TJ-: Indeed.
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/kewl parted -l paste
<TJ-> EriC^^: that's good!
<k1l> sfdebug: well, what did you do to that machine? installed 3rd party packages? .deb packages?
<arik1> EriC^^, TJ- , alright so i opened kde partition manager
<arik1> EriC^^, TJ- i see two 1 mb partitions on sda
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, delete them
<arik1> okay
<arik1> EriC^^, well one i can tell is being used
<arik1> EriC^^, 38kb used
<arik1> EriC^^, ill delete em both
<TJ-> arik1: when you get the GRUB "rescue >" prompt type "ls" to get a list of devices. The order they're displayed in will give a hint as to what order the PC's BIOS has set the boot ordering
<arik1> EriC^^, deleted
<arik1> TJ-, and alright i tried doing ls in that and i see hd0
<arik1> TJ-, and a whole bbunch of other stuff
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, try rebooting
<skitoxe> Hello and good evening everyone!
<TJ-> arik1: if it happens again try reporting exactly what you see; that info would be extremely useful
<skitoxe> or day/night depending on where you are
<arik1> TJ-, will do sorry
<arik1> EriC^^, seems to boot to grub rescue
<TJ-> arkus: also issue the command "set" to report the variables, especially look at "prefix" and "root" because they'll help narrow down where GRUB thinks it is
<arik1> TJ-, the output of ls is
<arik1> TJ-, (hd0) (hd0, msdos2), (hd0, msdos1), (hd1) (hd2) (hd2, msdos1) (hd3) (hd3, msdos1)
<avalon_> oh! its obvious...
<TJ-> arkus: so that tells you the 'first' disk (hd0) has MSDOS disk label and 2 partitions only
<ash_workz> oh man... so I really have to jump on a liveOS to run gparted and resize the partitions.
<ash_workz> for some reason I thought you could do that at boot or something
<TJ-> arkus: now try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/" and see if you get a files list, and if so, if you can recognise which drive/partition they're on
<TJ-> ash_workz: the joys of LVM mean you can resize on demand; hard partitioning, not so much.
<arik1> EriC^^, unknown filesystem
<arik1> whoops
<arik1> TJ-, unknown filesystem
<TJ-> arik1: ok, now try "ls (hd0,msdos2)/"
<ash_workz> TJ-: LVM  = linux virtual machine?
<TJ-> ash_workz: Logical Volume Management
<arik1> TJ-, unknown file system
<sfdebug> k1l, i installed a smartgit .deb package
<TJ-> ash_workz: e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<ash_workz> TJ-: so "Resize on demand" means "alter according to leftover space" ?
<ash_workz> TJ-: s/leftover/unpartitioned
<TJ-> arik1: OK, so that means that GRUB's core (the bit of code running 'rescue') does not have the file-system driver for those partition file-systems, which suggests they may not be msdos (possibly NTFS)
<arik1> TJ-, i see
<TJ-> ash_workz: yeah, as in I usually leave 20% of disk space unallocated when using LVM, because a simple "lvextend -L +2G /dev/mapper/VG-LV && resizde2fs /dev/mapper/VG_LV" will do the job, even to the root file-system
<TJ-> arik1: try the same approach with the other partitions on other drives, until you hopefully find one you can recognise
<arik1> ls (hd1)/ ?
<TJ-> arik1: no, partitions only e.g. "ls (hd1,msdos1)/ "
<arik1> TJ-, from what i can tell they all do not  recognize
<TJ-> arik1: OK, not being very helpful. what does "set" tell you the prefix=
<arik1> TJ-, prefix=(hd0)/boot/grub
<TJ-> arik1: Ahhh! well, that is broken!
<ash_workz> is sr0 under lsblk "unpartitioned" space?
<arik1> D:
<TJ-> arik1: that drive reference should have a partition identifier, so that tells us - as an aside - that something broke when that copy of GRUB was installed
<mt_> hello
<ScottHorton> Can someone offer some help? Watching a video through chromium fullscreen on tty7 and it froze (no video, but audio still played). No mouse, no keyboard input works. How can I unfreeze it? Tried killing chromium process.
<TJ-> ash_workz: sr == SCSI Removable - usually a DVD/CD/BR drive
<ash_workz> grr
<arik1> TJ-, that sounds frightening...
<user_> Bashing-om: can you help me with the Steam problem? :) please
<arik1> TJ-, oh wait!
<arik1> TJ-, if this is any help
<ScottHorton> user_: What do you have?
<mt_> i want ask if some face this problem ( I have 2.5 HDD 2TB ) when i want copy files from this HDD to other the drive not found despair
<arik1> TJ-, openSuse didnt properly install bootloader
<arik1> TJ-, but then i fixed it using boot-repaor
<arik1> TJ-, (installing ubuntu)
<TJ-> arik1: that sounds like a good explanation of what you're seeing, then
<arik1> TJ-, unfortunately it's not working again
<arik1> TJ-, so is it savable D:
<user_> ScottHorton: the thing is I play Steam´s games, specially Dota2. I regularly dont have any problem in regard of fps, but in Dota2 I have heavy fps lag when Im playing. I have a good connection, and yesterday I checked that my video drivers where correct etc., and its all fine. So Im a little desperate cause I dont know how to fix the problem :(
<ash_workz> TJ-: is there a way to tell if there is any space that is unallocated to a partition?
<k1l> sfdebug: your sources.list is fine. so in case you didnt change that right now there must have been something different
<TJ-> arik1: I'm wondering if you've got the drive with the GPT disk label (ST340014AS) also having a hybrid/protective MBR disk label, and GRUB core.img only has the msdos partitioning code built-in, meaning you can't see the correct partitions
<mt_> Drone` : i want ask if some face this problem ( I have 2.5 HDD 2TB ) when i want copy files from this HDD to other the drive not found despair
<TJ-> ash_workz: you'd have to calculate the number of sectors used by the partition, and compare against what the file-system tools report using
<arik1> TJ-, that would be my linux drive
<ash_workz> super
<sfdebug> k1l, sorry, that was my output... the correct (that is a friend of mine) is: http://termbin.com/niut
<arik1>  brb\
<GivenToCode> hi all, installing ubuntu for the first time. i only have a 128GB SSD, is encryption overhead too much? I'd like to try it out...
<user_> ScottHorton: when I say specially Dota2, I mean that for example when I play youtube video in HD or any other type of video I dont have any problem with fps. The fps lag only happens when I play Dota2
<ash_workz> TJ-: what about `parted` ?
<TJ-> arik1: the parted output shows the ST340014AS has  GPT with an EFI-SP *and* a BIOS-boot partition. If that also has a hybrid/protective MBR, that could explain the problems when it boots in legacy BIOS/msdos mode
<paultier> waiting...
<TJ-> ash_workz: it can tell you the partition size: "parted /dev/sdX unit s print"
<k1l> sfdebug: that friend did change the repo to 15.04 himself
<k1l> look at the "phploc" part
<Bashing-om> user_: Steam. all I can do is try, as repeatedly advised, I have no experience with steam .
<TJ-> arik1: if you have access to a useful EFI Shell on the system, I'd suggest booting into that and using it to try to manually bootstrap an EFI boot (if grub-efi is installed)
<user_> Bashing-om: what do you mean with try? Where should I get the official repos for Steam? Form Ubuntu Softwaree Center?, cause I searched for it and it says there is no package called steamed
<user_> Bashing-om: *Steam
<ash_workz> TJ-: what information is "Free space"  or "" under "File system" when you run `parted` and then `print free` ?
<arik1> arik1, i do yes, its from my bios\
<arik1> TJ-, booted
<TJ-> ash_workz: I use the 'size' column from the output of the command I suggested; the values are in sectors (that's what the 's' suffix means)
<arik1> wow i tagged myself lol
<mia_> hi all
<mia_> is it possible to use ubuntu on raspberrypi
<k1l> mia_: raspberry pi 1: no.
<TJ-> arik1: You should be able to use 'help' to check what commands the EFI shell provides. Try "devices" and "dir /" to begin with to get a feel for it. I have to leave now but I recommend working from that EFI shell - it is very powerful if it is the fulle TainoCore EDK v2 shell
<lapyo> why wouldn't it be possible
<k1l> mia_: rpi 2 and 3: yes
<TJ-> lapyo: raspi 1 used an older ARM architecture that the Ubuntu ARM builds don't support
<lapyo> ah, ofc
<arik1> TJ-, thats too bad, im not necessarily sure imm comfortable with shell yet
<k1l> lapyo: the ARM SoC is way to old on the rpi 1. ubuntu doesnt support that old one
<lapyo> how about rpi 2
<TJ-> arik1: maybe someone else can step in at this point. You can't do any damage by looking around at the drives/partitions from the EFI shell though
<k1l> lapyo: see my answer
<lapyo> yeah, ofc
<ash_workz> TJ-: I think I don't get it, you're supposed to replace sdX with the partition you want to check right? But wont that just give you information on individual partitions? Don't you need to know the size of space not in a partition to see if you can resize one using LVM?
<pomuaz> I got this error on boot "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<arik1> TJ-, yeah thanks for everything
<pomuaz> how do I deal with it?
<pomuaz> also later I got an error that the temperature was above thershold
<pomuaz> threshold
<coredump> can someone tell me if ubuntu servers can update from 12.04 to 16.04 or only 1 version "jump" at a time?
<EriC^^> arik1: try installing kubuntu and see if it can boot windows
<k1l> coredump: you can go 12.04 to 14.04. then 14.04 to 16.04 (when 16.04.1 is released )
<EriC^^> arik1: you can always tackle it later to get windows to be standalone
<arik1> EriC^^, alright will do
<arik1> EriC^^, do i install in uefi usb or nornmal usb
<pomuaz> I got this error on boot "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'; I rebooted and then I got an error that the temperature was above threshold
<EriC^^> normal usb
<arik1> EriC^^, does it even matter
<coredump> k1l  so no 12.04 -> 16.04
<arik1> EriC^^, alright
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah, it has to be normal usb cause windows is in legacy mode
<k1l> coredump: no. you need to step to 14.04
<coredump> damn
<pomuaz> can anyone help?
<coredump> thanks k1l
<arik1> EriC^^, what are the limitations of legacy mode anyways?
<arik1> EriC^^, im not even sure why it is that way
<andyfied> if your HDD is getting too hawt, i'd recommend getting a new one
<arik1> EriC^^, alright so thankfully kubuntu still detects windows10
<EriC^^> arik1: it's just a little slower to boot, and efi lets you have more than 1 bootloader present at a time
<arik1> EriC^^, ill install to my 2nd hdd as usual?
<EriC^^> yeah, choose the Something else option and manually partition the 2nd hdd
<arik1> EriC^^, something else option?
<EriC^^> at the bottom choose /dev/sdb as the bootloader location
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah, where it says Erase windows and install ubuntu, encryption lvm, something else
<arik1> EriC^^, I see guided use entire disk, guided use entire disk and setup LVM, guided use entire disk and setup encrupted LVM
<arik1> EriC^^, and manual
<EriC^^> ok, choose manual
<EriC^^> guess it's a kubuntu thing
<arik1> EriC^^, alright done so
<arik1> EriC^^, i see biosgrub on /dev/sdb4
<EriC^^> ok, keep that
<ash_workz> TJ-: so you can't use LVM to reduce the size of 1 partition and increase the size of another?
<EriC^^> or just do a clean one over
<EriC^^> arik1: remove everything from the 2nd hdd
<arik1> EriC^^, so i selected /dev/sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, where is the bootloader?
<arik1> EriC^^, also sdb?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> make 1mb bios_boot partition, and the "/" partition and swap
<arik1> EriC^^, no root file system is defined
<EriC^^> how much ram does the pc have?
<arik1> EriC^^, 8gb
<EriC^^> arik1: did you delete everything?
<arik1> EriC^^, uh it wont let me click the checkmark format beside /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> only delete the partitions
<EriC^^> choose them and press the "-" sign at the bottom
<arik1> EriC^^, incl biosgrub?
<EriC^^> yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, so now i create a new partition ?
<EriC^^> yeah create a 1mb bios_boot first
<arik1> EriC^^, reserved bios boot area?
<EriC^^> yeah
<arik1> EriC^^, any mount point?
<EriC^^> nope
<arik1> EriC^^, that creates two 1 mb partitions
<arik1> EriC^^, is that normal
<EriC^^> no
<arik1> EriC^^, delete the non biosgrub one then?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> maybe it wants it to be 2mb?
<arik1> EriC^^, it's seperate though, also it wont let me delete
<EriC^^> ok try deleting both
<EriC^^> and make a single 2mb one
<m82labs> If I add some new dns-search domains to my interfacesw file, how do I then update resolv,conf? ifdown then ifup?
<arik1> EriC^^, deleting the bios reserved ended up deleting both
<arik1> EriC^^, i did 2 mb and it created 2 one mb partitions again
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, np
<EriC^^> how much more free space do you have?
<arik1> EriC^^, 399997mb
<arik1> EriC^^, so 40gb
<arik1> EriC^^, almost
<arik1> EriC^^, on this disk atleast
<EriC^^> ok, create a 31.5gb "/"
<Merkabah> Ok so are there any reason at all for the constant update packages for Ubuntu? I try to use this for hosting servers and I keeps updating crap! This is supposed to be something better then Microsoft!
<EriC^^> arik1: 31.5gb ext4 with mountpoint "/"
<arik1> EriC^^, when yo say "/" you mean mountpoint yes?
<arik1> EriC^^, ah
<EriC^^> and 8.5gb swap
<compdoc> Merkabah, you can turn off auto-updates, and even checking for updates, but you'll need to update manually every once in a while
<Merkabah> Whys is there even an update system in Ubuntu? This makes no sense..
<Merkabah> Why is*
<Merkabah> It used to be install use and done..
<Merkabah> I really hate updates..
<arik1> EriC^^, did so
<compdoc> Merkabah, all operating systems have updates
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, press install
<EriC^^> did you set
<EriC^^> the bootloader at /dev/sdb?
<arik1> EriC^^, yes
<pomuaz> I had a lot of issues rebooting, can anyone please help me?
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<Merkabah> They don't have to have that.. That a poison from the developers..
<Merkabah> You can make something that works all the time without updates..
<Merkabah> And then just release new versions of the OS every year or so
<Merkabah> Thats how it used to be..
<pomuaz> I had a lot of issues rebooting, can anyone please help me?
<Rave1> Merkabah,  so shut off the updates and run obsolete software
<jsmaniac> wowwwww
<Merkabah> Whats with them updates anyway they don't fix anything?
<Merkabah> Add more crap
<EriC^^> gentlemen, we are under trollage
<arik1> EriC^^, heres to hope
<Merkabah> It makes me sad though..
<pomuaz> how do you diganose booting issues?
<EriC^^> arik1: :D
<pomuaz> diagnose
<jsmaniac>  /quit
<EriC^^> pomuaz: what's the problem?
<pomuaz> it wouldnt boot a few times, and gave me a bunch of errors
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: Maybe I can help .. what is the issue ? We talking a UEFI based system ?
<arik1> EriC^^, so just to make sure, this makes me super dependable on my 2nd hd no?
<tush> how to reset SAMBA user password???
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, I'm not sure
<arik1> EriC^^, if i were to remove it, id be screwed?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<k1l> Merkabah: ubuntu only ships security and big bugfixing updates.
<EriC^^> arik1: pretty much, yeah
<pomuaz> and its refusing to launch some stuff
<arik1> EriC^^, also theres no way to switch off legacy without reinstalling windows?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah
<arik1> not really sure why it was legacy in the first place :/
<pomuaz> how do you diagnose booting issues? my system refused to boot a few times and gave me some writing and reading errors
<pomuaz> then it rebooted into terminal before booting properly
<EriC^^> pomuaz: it was working properly?
<pomuaz> EriC^^, having some issues launching apps from the launcher for some reason
<Merkabah> So security updates are supposed to fix holes and stuff? It never was an issue before now was it?
<pomuaz> EriC^^, cant launch chrome or kodi from the launcher for some reason
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: Likely the system detected a file system error, and protected itself from further damage . Did the system run a file system check ? Have you ran the file system check ( from a liveDVD(USB) so the file system is not in use )
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, I'm not sure, aet least not knowingly
<pomuaz> though I think it updates some things and required a reboot and then I delayed it, forgot about it and possibly hard booted to another OS
<arik1> fingers crosseddd
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: Let's do the prudent thing and run that file system check . Got a live disk of what the installed operating system is ?
<arik1> EriC^^, rip
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, I dont
<arik1> EriC^^, it still goes to grub rescue unfortunately
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: UH Huh // that ^^ could sure cause an inconsistent file system .
<EriC^^> arik1: set the ubuntu hdd as first boot device
<EriC^^> if you haven't yet
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, the hard booting into another OS?
<k1l> Merkabah: ok, please use your own blog for that ranting. this channel is for technical support
<arik1> EriC^^, oh wow yeah i see everything
<arik1> EriC^^, whoops
<arik1> EriC^^, okay so then ill set that as highest priority hype
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: At this point with the info pprovided of a bad shut down, need to run that file syste, check/repair . Make up a liveDVD of the installed operating system and we run that repair.
<EriC^^> you should get grub if things went well, with windows there
<arik1> EriC^^, so wow that looks like thats it
<arik1> EriC^^, anyway to switch the order around in bootloader?
<pomuaz> I dont have a dvd here
<EriC^^> is windows there?
<pomuaz> I'll need to get one in a few days
<arik1> EriC^^, yes!
<EriC^^> arik1: it's booting fine?
<arik1> EriC^^, i started typing so it loaded up kubuntu
<arik1> EriC^^, ill try in a sec
<pomuaz> can anyone tell me why I can't seem to launch chrome or kodi from the launchbar?
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: A spare USB drive around ?
<a40ntistos> Hello everyone :) I want your opinion please, It is wisw to buy an Dell out of the box with Ubuntu? Like Inspiron 3543?
<EriC^^> ok
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, nope :(
<Merkabah> Well it's just extremely annoying.. Linux is supposed to be better then Windows and hosting servers when the updates steal connection and restarts computer is not what I want when hosting TeamSpeak and game servers.. It's very annoying reminds me of Java after Oracle bought it.. 1 Update every other day!
<Merkabah> But I'll stop now it's good..
<pomuaz> Could not init logging classes. Permission errors on ~/.kodi (/root/.kodi/temp/)
<pomuaz> ERROR: Unable to create application. Exiting
<pomuaz> whats that
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: As I see it .. establishing that the file system is in a consistent state is foundational .
<phenomenon> A laptop with a headphone plug with microphone, does it need any special drivers or something?
<arik1> EriC^^, so im switching stuff around in my bios
<arik1> EriC^^, and i do not see my 2nd hdd
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: Corruption at some level .
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, :\
<arik1> EriC^^, i see my first and then USB harddisk
<phenomenon> so you can use a headset from a phone and use skype with it
<EriC^^> arik1: odd
<EriC^^> maybe cause it's using gpt?
<pomuaz> so what can I do ?
<pomuaz> if I dont have a livedvd or usb
<arik1> EriC^^, so then we cant give it prority ?
<arik1> EriC^^, or is USB hard disk it?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah that might be it
<ydna> hi i need help setting up grub. my boot partition is /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2 is an encrypted lvm
<ydna> inside this lvm is /home, /, etc
<ydna> i'm not sure how to setup grub and cryptab
<ydna> i've done it prior but i forgot completely
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, anything I can do with it?
<arik1> EriC^^, erm yeah it still boots rescue so im not sure how to give it priority
<arik1> EriC^^, let me get windows startd thoug
<arik1> EriC^^, windows looks to be booting
<EriC^^> arik1: nice
<TJ-> ynda: /etc/crypttab: something like: "LUKS_OS   UUID=f7175e39-2594-4cb9-b842-de2e1c208f61 none luks,discard" (for an SSD needing discard/TRIM support), then "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" in /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> try to bootrec /fixmbr
<arik1> my filess yay
<arik1> and alright
<EriC^^> TJ-: isn't that if /boot is part of the encrypted install?
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: We can take a poke at the system .. see if the package manager is still in a happy state : ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' anyh errors we need to see all and in context .
<TJ-> ydna: then you do "update-initramfs -u", "grub-install" and "update-grub"
<ydna> ok TJ- i'll set up chroot one sec
<TJ-> EriC^^: ahhh, good point. I'm so used to it.
<TJ-> ydna: if the /boot/ partition isn't encrypted you don't need GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<ydna> Eric^^ what is the for loop to mount what i need binded (from yesterday)
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ydna> thanks
<TJ-> ydna: generating the initrd.img will cause the hooks for cryptsetup to copy the required files into the image so the partition can be unlocked at boot-time
<EriC^^> np
<NoCode> 117586 frames in 5.0 seconds = 23517.188 FPS -- in glxgears with a 760 -- is that even .. right?
<TJ-> ydna: "for D in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do sudo mount --bind /$D /path/to/mountpoint/$D; done"
<Pici> NoCode: glxgears is not a benchmark
<steve_> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 15.10 and it isn't remembering my passphrase for my SSH key - what piece of software should be remembering it? I notice that ssh-agent is not running
<arik1> EriC^^, odd bootrec isnt recognized
<EriC^^> arik1: is there a repair utility or something?
<ydna> ok TJ- and  Eric^^ i'm going to try this and  reboot thanks for the help
<arik1> EriC^^, using my repair disk yeah?
<NoCode> Pici, Okay.
<arik1> let me see
<EriC^^> arik1: try opening an administrator command prompt
<EriC^^> maybe it works in that one
<arik1> EriC^^, already done
<arik1> EriC^^, maybe powershell?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah why not
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah doesnt work lol
<hispeed67> hey, what is a good way to use wireless networking without a wireless hub? i.e. is there any way to connect two laptops via wifi without a hub/router?
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> which windows is it?
<arik1> er 10
<arik1> EriC^^, 10
 * EriC^^ googles
<EriC^^> arik1: try cd c:\Windows\system32
<arik1> EriC^^, ye when you run as admin it's automatically in that directory
<avalon_> hispeed67: crossover ethernet cable or ad-hoc wireless network
<EriC^^> ok, type bootsect /nt60 c: /mbr
<avalon_> google both
<arik1> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> arik1: ok try rebooting
<hispeed67> avalon_ my desire is to connect two computers with N network adapters without using my G hub.
<ydna> i'm back. if i boot in legacy mode, the boot fails. is my partition table wrong?
<arik1> EriC^^, that seems to have fixed it but it gave me no options to boot to kubuntu lol
<John[Lisbeth]> ydna: are you sure your computer supports legacy mode?
<arik1> EriC^^, not too much of a hassle though since i can probably force it to boot
<ydna> John[Lisbeth] if i use uefi mode, it says it cannot find anything to boot
<EriC^^> arik1: try booting kubuntu
<EriC^^> arik1: maybe if you convert the hdd to mbr it'll recognize it
<John[Lisbeth]> ydna are you choosing these modes from within the ubuntu installer or from within your startup menus/os?
<ydna> John[Lisbeth] bios
<EriC^^> arik1: ah you need to boot the live usb though
<John[Lisbeth]> Are you sure that the boot medium is not corrupted?
<EriC^^> boot the live usb and then we can try converting it, it's very quick
<arik1> EriC^^, alright so boot to normal usb?
<EriC^^> yeah
<arik1> does windows not have it's on way to have multiple oses?
<arik1> own*
<ioria> arik1, yes, but Windows based
<ioria> arik1, like win7 and Xp
<arik1> ioria, oh so no non-windows
<arik1> ioria, rip
<ioria> arik1, idk, i think NOT
<maikolchf> hola
<arik1> EriC^^, alright live usb is up
<phil42> konnichiwa
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> make sure the ubuntu hdd is still /dev/sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, alright typed anddd
<bekks> phil42: konnichiwa, phil42-san
<phil42> konbanwa bekks-san
<arik1> EriC^^, termbin.com/dtf9
<arik1> EriC^^, i believe so
<EriC^^> arik1: sudo gdisk /dev/sdb
<arik1> EriC^^, yes found valid gpt with protective mbr using gpt
<phil42> ohayou bekks-san
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, press "r"
<arik1> EriC^^, i pressed it but no enter?
<EriC^^> yeah hit enter
<arik1> EriC^^, alright in recovery
<EriC^^> ok, press "g"
<larryf> g
<bekks> phil42: Lets stick to support in here ;) Although I'd responded with "genki" ;)
<arik1> EriC^^, yep in mbr command
<ioria> おはようございます
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, press "w" i think to write
<EriC^^> arik1: press ? to see the options
<arik1> EriC^^, converted 3 partitions filalize and exit
<EriC^^> ok, exit
<arik1> EriC^^, restart then?
<EriC^^> arik1: not yet
<EriC^^> type sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> then sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<EriC^^> ( we need to install grub to the mbr )
<arik1> EriC^^, command not found
<arik1> EriC^^, oh wait
<arik1> EriC^^, whoops
<a40ntistos> Hello everyone :) I want your opinion please, It is wise to buy an Dell out of the box with Ubuntu? Like Inspiron 3543?
<phil42> ^^
<intux__> hello there
<arik1> EriC^^, alright mounted
<phil42> w
<k1l> a40ntistos: why not
<k1l> a40ntistos: technically there is no reason to not buy them.
<EriC^^> arik1: type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<arik1> EriC^^, done
<pomuaz> i had an electric outtage
<John[Lisbeth]> a40ntistos: The hardware will probably not be as good, and the drivers may not even be open source.
<a40ntistos> k1l thanks a lot for your answer. I think if i'm not wrong is more value for money? Because you are not actually buying a windows license?
<pomuaz> what was the nickname of the person who assisted me with my booting issues
<EriC^^> arik1: type sudo chroot /mnt
<arik1> EriC^^, done
<a40ntistos> John[Lisbeth] hmm ok
<EriC^^> arik1: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<John[Lisbeth]> It is often easier to buy a laptop that runs windows and then just install Ubuntu on it.
<k1l> a40ntistos: yes, that way you are not supporting the monopoly of microsoft.
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: In the middle of "upgrade" ?? Then we could be in a real hurt .
<arik1> EriC^^, installation finished no error reported
<k1l> John[Lisbeth]: a40ntistos the dell laptops do work. they dont sell laptops that wont work with ubuntu.
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, I dont know - it was done automatically using the software center
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, I didnt issue any update - it was one of those automatic things
<EriC^^> arik1: update-grub
<pomuaz> i cant even launch chrome
<pomuaz> its quite annoying
<arik1> EriC^^, done, windows showed up as well
<John[Lisbeth]> pomuaz: I doubt they did a good job at supporting ubuntu. For example I'd bet that if you reinstalled the OS that the media keys would no longer work, and you would have to put them back in manually.
<EriC^^> arik1: great, type exit then try rebooting
<John[Lisbeth]> sorry I mean kil
<arik1> EriC^^, actually i dont mean to be a chore, but is there a way here we can switch the ordering?
<arik1> EriC^^, that way it windows is the highlighted one ?
<k1l> John[Lisbeth]: you bet? or do you have a specific issue?
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, Is there anything I can do ?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah, type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: From terminal : what does the system relate by terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?? We get the more detailed info via terminal .
<arik1> EriC^^, termbin.com/4uan
<John[Lisbeth]> kil, In my personal experience, most computers that come preinstalled with linux do not do very well.
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, It appears to be stuck at 25% Err http://dl.google.com stable/main amd64 Packages
<pomuaz>   Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages - open (30: Read-only file system) [IP: 173.194.112.67 80]
<pomuaz> 25% [Working]
<John[Lisbeth]> If you really want to say screw microsoft in your purchase, buy a chromebook and then install ubuntu on it
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, type nano /etc/default/grub
<John[Lisbeth]> That way you save money while you're doing it and get a slimmer laptop too
<arik1> EriC^^, okay
<EriC^^> arik1: type 'Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)' next to GRUB_DEFAULT
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, yeah, it definitely gets stuck there
<EriC^^> GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)'
<k1l> John[Lisbeth]: sorry, but you dont have any experience with dell and making things up.
<arik1> EriC^^, so it'd be GRUB_DEFAULT=Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<arik1> ?
<John[Lisbeth]> Alright I'll take you at your word about my experience level
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: FiX Google : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2315941 .
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, how do I open it?
<pomuaz> lol
<pomuaz> also Bashing-om that command line you gave me got stuck at 25%
<EriC^^> arik1: no, it has to have the single quotes too
<a40ntistos> k1l: and John[Lisbeth] Dell is the only manufacter that comes with pre installed Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> John[Lisbeth]: I don't believe that was the case with the last 2 generations of the Dell Linux boxes (talking about the OS reinstall and stuff not working)
<Bashing-om> pomuaz: IF this is the update process ONLY .. key combo ctl+c to terminate . see the referenced link to fix the bad Google source .
<pomuaz> Bashing-om, but I cant open it without google chrome
<arik1> EriC^^, hastebin,com/tafixocana.vhdl
<arik1> EriC^^, hastebin.com/tafixocana.vhdl
<texla> a40ntistos, System 76 is purely ubuntu desktop or laptop
<Bashing-om> pomuaz " (30: Read-only file system) " No ifs ands buts or nors .. run a file system check from a live means .
<EriC^^> arik1: that's not the whole file right?
<arik1> EriC^^, no
<arik1> EriC^^, just the line
<EriC^^> arik1: ok, looks good
<EriC^^> save and exit
<arik1> EriC^^, saved
<EriC^^> type update-grub
<arik1> EriC^^, done
<arik1> EriC^^, i guess i can restart now?
<EriC^^> arik1: yeah, type exit
<a40ntistos> texla: Any other to be able to find it easier in Europe? :)
<k1l> a40ntistos: there are others, too. i know about system76
<EriC^^> arik1: then try rebooting
<arik1> EriC^^, yeah it just boots to windows, really odd
<EriC^^> arik1: set the ubuntu hdd first
<k1l> a40ntistos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<arik1> EriC^^, thats the problem i cant find ubuntu hdd in boot options, i can only find it when im setting what device to boot then
<EriC^^> arik1: that sucks
<EriC^^> is there any option for hdd stuff?
<bray90820>  What would be the proper way to check if a drive is mounted in the terminal
<EriC^^> ahci or something
<arik1> EriC^^, uhh
<arik1> EriC^^, i see acpi
<EriC^^> arik1: hmm that's not helpful i guess
<arik1> EriC^^, pci rom priority
<arik1> EriC^^, oh wait
<m3n3chm0> hello, any chance to use Acestrem on 15.10 ¿?
<m3n3chm0> Acestream*
<arik1> EriC^^, hard disk bbs priorities
<arik1> EriC^^, i think that should do it
<arik1> EriC^^, it does yay!
<Tin_man> EriC^^, I don't mean to butt in, and i haven't kept up on all thats happened, but have you all tried the boot repair tool
<Tin_man> http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<EriC^^> arik1: great
<arik1> Tin_man, It actually finally just finished working :D
<arik1> EriC^^, thanks so much eric ! and others
<Tin_man> good, i was following before, but had to leave..
<Budd> In the Old Days, I could tell what DNS server I was using from /etc/resolv.conf. Now it's hiding somewhere in dnsmasq. How do I find it?
<EriC^^> arik1: no problem
<arik1> er why wont windows sign me in lol
<Bashing-om> bray90820: One way to see what is mounted ' mount' .
<bray90820> Bashing-om: I should have stated that i wanted to do it in an if then statement like "if /drive/is/mounted then echo it's mounted"
<tgm4883> bray90820: what are you trying to do?
<bekks> bray90820: evaluate the content of "cat /proc/mounts"
<bray90820> tgm4883: I have a backup script and If my data drive is mounted I want it to run if it's not mounted I want it to exit
<tgm4883> bray90820: IMO, it would be better to have a directory inside the mounted directory and check if that exists. eg. if you mount your drive at /srv/backups then you should have a directory at /srv/backups/backup-stuff-here and only backup if that lower directory exists
<bekks> tgm4883: a simple file would suffice
<tgm4883> bray90820: there isn't a built in way to see if a directory is mounted
<bekks> tgm4883: like if [ -f "/srv/backups/mounted" ]
<tgm4883> bekks: while that is true, if you do the directory route then logically it would fail if the directory doesn't already exist. Meaning that you don't need a separate check for the dir/file
<bray90820> tgm4883: what about instead of seeing of a directory exists I see if a file exists?
<tgm4883> bekks: but yes, that would also work
<bray90820> I was thinking of making a hidden file called backup or something
<bekks> bray90820: that would impose the problem tgm4883 just stated.
<tgm4883> bray90820: yea that would work. I usually do the DIR route as then I don't need a separate check for the file
<tgm4883> but either way would work
<bray90820> I guess I could make it a hidden directory
<tgm4883> bray90820: what is the point in making it hidden?
<bekks> bray90820: doesnt matter - unless it is UNDER the path you are seeking to use.
<bray90820> So me or someone else doesn't delete it
<bray90820> I could totally see myself accidentally deleting it
<bekks> bray90820: deleting a hidden directory is a oneliner.
<tgm4883> bray90820: well that would be where your backups are stored, it should be fairly obvious that it shouldn't be deleted ;P
<bray90820> Is there anything wrong with making it hidden
<bekks> No, but there is no profit of making it hidden.
<tgm4883> bray90820: no, although it sounds like you're not understanding what I'm saying
<bray90820> I do understand what your saying it doesn't need to be hidden because it should be obvious to the user not to delete it but acadenst can happen
<bray90820> And making it hidden also makes everything look cleaner
<tgm4883> bray90820: Why would you delete the directory where all of your backups are stored?
<bekks> bray90820: again, deleting a hidden directory is a oneliner.
<tgm4883> bray90820: then all of your backups are gone
<bray90820> tgm4883: I was talking about seeing if my data drive was mounted
<bekks> bray90820: you did not understand what we told you.
<tgm4883> bray90820: which brings me back to you not understanding what I'm saying. I'm talking about creating a directory under your mount where your backups would go
<tgm4883> bray90820: not (make a folder next to my backups)
<bray90820> tgm4883: I am sorry if I am not understanding you
<tgm4883> bray90820: specifically, if you mount your drive at /srv/backups. Then you make a directory at /srv/backups/mssql and then all of your backups go in /srv/backups/mssql/<BACKUPS HERE>
<tgm4883> So then, if your drive isn't mounted. Then /srv/backups/mssql doesn't exist. And since that directory doesn't exist, then your backups fail
<tgm4883> bray90820: does that make sense?
<bray90820> I think so
<neldogz> Anyone having trouble with RDP windows not rendering correctly from within a virtualbox Windows 10 guest (Ubuntu 15.10 host)
<bray90820> tgm4883: That checks if my backup drive exists?
<tgm4883> bray90820: it would, since the directory wouldn't exist  unless your backup drive was mounted
<bray90820> That's all fine and stuff and I understand that but that's not what I was talking about
<bray90820> I wanted to check if my data drive existed
<bray90820> That's why I was gonna put the oil in my data drive
<tgm4883> bray90820: but.... why? You're end goal was to check if your backup drive was mounted so you could backup your data
<jjrabbit443> how come root user does not have a home directory?
<Ntemis> hi
<bray90820> *Put the Directory in my data drive
<tgm4883> jjrabbit443: it does, at /root
<bray90820> tgm4883: Do you get what I am saying
<Tin_man> jjrabbit443, you are root, so you do have one..
<tgm4883> bray90820: is your end goal to have your backups run and only backup if your backup drive is mounted?
<bray90820> No
<tgm4883> bray90820: then I have no idea what you're asking...
<Ntemis> am trying to compile a kernel for my debian nas on ubuntu and i get this error: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal: 84: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal: cannot create /etc/apt/apt.conf.d//01autoremove-kernels.dpkg-new: Permission denied
<Ntemis> what shall i do?
<Ntemis> grant su access to compiler?
<bray90820> tgm4883: My end goal to have your backups run and only backup if my data drive is mounted
<jjrabbit443> Tin_man: there is no /home/root/
<tgm4883> bray90820: wtf
<jjrabbit443> it's under /root/ as tgm4883 said
<bray90820> tgm4883: Why is that so confusing
<Tin_man> you are root by default, no separate folder
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> bray90820: is your end goal to have your backups run and only backup if your backup drive is mounted?
<bray90820> Maybe Iam not making myself clear enough
<tgm4883> bray90820> No
<tgm4883> bray90820> tgm4883: My end goal to have your backups run and only backup if my data drive is mounted
<tgm4883> how is that not exactly the same thing?
<jjrabbit443> why wouldn't you put /root/ under the home directory though where the rest of the user stuff goes?
<bray90820> tgm4883: Backup drive and data drive two different things
<tgm4883> bray90820: AH
<k1l> jjrabbit443: ubuntu is setup to not use the root as a user account anyway.
<bray90820> tgm4883: Is it all clear now?
<bray90820> :P
<tgm4883> bray90820: yes, that is much more clear
<k1l> !dualboot | a40ntistos
<ubottu> a40ntistos: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Tin_man> jjrabbit443, might read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123582
<jjrabbit443> k1l: good point
<genii> jjrabbit443: Because sometimes /home is mounted to a different partition than / is
<bray90820> tgm4883: That's why I would put the folder in my data drive
<genii> jjrabbit443: If you can still get to / then root still has their home dir
<bray90820> :P
<tgm4883> bray90820: so then your use case would be to plug in your data drive and then it would backup at some point to the local system?
<bray90820> Well... my data drive SHOULD always be up but things can happen and I don't want it backing up an empty drive because then it would basically just remove an old backup without backing  anything up
<tgm4883> bray90820: then yea, your best bet would be some file on the drive, then checking if it exists
<bray90820> tgm4883: file or folder?
<tgm4883> bray90820: it honestly doesn't matter. Either would work
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> I actually am gonna do the same thing on my backup drive
<mparkhurst433> quit
<mparkhurst433> exit
<skinux> This is gonna sound strange, but would it be complex to write a bash script that would be run once Unity Desktop finished loading, that would launch Google Chrome with two locations in tabs?
<DirtyCajun> i installed the 4.5 kernel and apt-get still shows 4.2.whatever as an upgrade. why is that?
<bray90820> tgm4883: Thanks
<nacc> DirtyCajun: what do you mean you installed the 4.5 kernel? from source?
<DirtyCajun> nacc: yes
<nacc> DirtyCajun: how would apt know about that?
<nacc> DirtyCajun: apt only knows about packages that you've installed
<tgm4883> skinux: when you say "2 locations", do you mean 2 differnet URLs?
<DirtyCajun> i assumed it would recognize the newer number.
<genii> DirtyCajun: Only if you installed it from a .deb
<tgm4883> DirtyCajun: how would it even know about the number?
<nacc> DirtyCajun: apt isn't looking at /boot or anything, it's using the package lists from the archive
<nacc> DirtyCajun: apt isn't omniscient :)
<DirtyCajun> ah i see. that makes sense. i wish it was tho :P. is there a way to let it know post-event?
<tgm4883> 'apt install apt-omniscient'
<nacc> DirtyCajun: only if you package your kernel
<rud0lf> hello :)
<Ntemis> guys can i build a debian kernel on ubuntu?
<tgm4883> DirtyCajun: no. You would need to install the package
<nacc> DirtyCajun: and even if you did, unless you uninstall the meta-package providing the 4.2- official kernels, apt will continue to happily update them
<nacc> Ntemis: I would think so; but why would you?
<Ntemis> my nas is on jessie and i would like to use an LTS kernel
<rud0lf> i was digging through gsettings, and i've found "org.compiz.integrated command21 gnome-system-monitor -p"
<Ntemis> that i can upgrade my self
<xangua> Ntemis: /join #debian
<rud0lf> it's nice, i'd like to have shortcut key for system monitor
<Ntemis> thing is xangua am on ubuntu desktop
<Ntemis> and i want to build that on this
<rud0lf> but run-command-21 says "ctrl-alt-del".. and it displays lock/logout window :(
<Ntemis> will it matter where kernel is build upon?
<TJ-> Ntemis: no, you can pull the source and build it on any suitable host
<mintyed_> hi all i am wondering if ubuntu has a built in recorder app to record mic
<Ntemis> ty
<mcphail> Ntemis: preumably your NAS is an ARM device? If so, you're going to have to cross-compile and learn how to call the new kernel from uboot (or whatever)
<skinux> tgm4883: Yes, two different websites
<tgm4883> skinux: can you run chrome from the command line and have it open 2 URLs?
<ubuntu-mate> Hello, how do the ubuntu developers pack a bootable iso file containing an Ubuntu release?
<tgm4883> skinux: I know you can do one, not sure about 2
<skinux> Hmm
<ubuntu-mate> I'd like to follow the official procedures when I want to create an iso with the updated packages without getting unneeded files
<skinux> It's not important anyway...I'm just being lazy :P
<ubuntu-mate> *without adding unneeded files
<tgm4883> skinux: if so, then you could just add it to startup programs
<tgm4883> skinux: or you could set it chrome settings to start those 2 URLs when you start chrome
<tgm4883> skinux: which IIRC is the recommended way to do kiosks
<boss>  LIST
<boss> LIST #ubuntu
<tgm4883> boss: whatever you are doing, it is wrong
<boss> lol i know
<Myrtti> boss: what are you actually trying to do?
<jjrabbit443> try adding /msg alis LIST #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> boss: In your status window do : '/msg alis help list' for guidance on listing on freenode .
<fuzzybear3965> Hey, I'm having an issue configuring a systemd unit file.
<fuzzybear3965> http://pastebin.com/tNby7EAH
<fuzzybear3965> The error I'm getting is : [/etc/systemd/system/emperor.service:12] Executable path is not absolute, ignoring: ${UWSGI} --master --emperor /etc/uwsgi/vassals --die-on-term --uid 1000 --gid 1000 --logto ${LOGTO}.
<fuzzybear3965> Can someone give me a hand?
<TJ-> fuzzybear3965: Environment="UWSGI=/home/john/LaTeXCI/venv/bin/uwsgi LOGTO=/var/log/uwsgi/emperor.log"
<TJ-> fuzzybear3965: (all on one line, inside a single set of double-quotes
<fuzzybear3965> You think the whole thing should be quoted?
<TJ-> fuzzybear3965: it doesn't really need quoting unless you expect spaces in awkard places
<TJ-> fuzzybear3965: look at other examples, e.g: /lib/systemd/system/libvirt-bin.service:Environment=LIBVIRTD_ARGS= KRB5_KTNAME=/etc/libvirt/libvirt.keytab
<fuzzybear3965> Nah, it didn't work.
<fuzzybear3965> I made sure to daemon-reload.
<fuzzybear3965> It still fails.
<TJ-> fuzzybear3965: what does the line look like now?
<TJ-> fuzzybear3965: you can see plenty of examples with " grep Environment= /lib/systemd/system/* 2>/dev/null "
<fuzzybear3965> I get the same error: http://pastebin.com/816pGwRv
<fuzzybear3965> Well, yeah, I thought that I was good, too: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html#Command%20lines .
<TJ-> try removing those double-quotes though
<fuzzybear3965> Nah, same issue.
<TJ-> fuzzybear3965: oh! you can't use an Env Var for the executable name!
<fuzzybear3965> Really?
<fuzzybear3965> Why not?
<crisco> hey. i have two partitions, one with win 8.1, one with ubuntu. can i shrink the ubuntu partition with gparted to make more space for windows without messing up either installation?
<AciD`> hi
<fuzzybear3965> I saw this: Note that the first argument of the command line (i.e. the program to execute) may not include specifiers. .
<fuzzybear3965> But, what's a "specifier"?
<AciD`> I'm trying to dpkg-reconfigure mariadb-server-10.0, but somehow no configuration window/option is show in my terminal. How and where do you set that dpkg should use the terminal to show you the configuration stuff?
<yacc_> 14.04 => how to get rid of "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 256 bits)"? (Haswell laptop with Optimus, but I'm happy with Intel only setups.)
<TJ-> fuzzybear3965: you might be able to convert it to "ExecStart=/bin/sh -c "${UWSGI} --master ..."
<fuzzybear3965> Why can't I use an environment variable for a command name?
<fuzzybear3965> Does bash not resolve the environment variable before it starts executing the command?
<fuzzybear3965> I'll just write it the long way, I think.
<TJ-> AciD`: how about "dpkg-reconfigure --priority=high mariadb-server-10.0" ?
<fuzzybear3965> TJ-, `bash -c` worked. Thanks.
<yacc_> fuzzybear3965, first thing would be to see if the command arrives as expected at the shell.
<yacc_> fuzzybear3965, why do you expect UWSGI to be set?
<fuzzybear3965> Well, I set it in the line before ExecStart.
<fuzzybear3965> Yeah, I could have checked at the shell, I guess.
<fuzzybear3965> But, I did already set the environment variable above. So, below, it should just replace the environment variable with what I had defined earlier.
<TJ-> yacc_: it's set via Environment= *but* ExecStart= doesn't interpret variables; it effectively does "sh -c ${Environment} ${ExecStart}"
<fuzzybear3965> I don't know. That's what I was thinking.
<fuzzybear3965> Oh. Okay.
<fuzzybear3965> So, what I wrote is not being expanded.
<TJ-> so you end up with systemd trying to literally find an executable file called ${UWSGI} and as it doesn't start with a path separator it is assumed to be a relative path, which Systemd won't allow. Hence the warning
<yacc_> ! optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<AciD`> TJ- -> well, doing that just starts the mariadb server, with no configuration whatsoever : 160315 12:19:23 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 10.0.23-MariaDB-0ubuntu0.15.10.1) starting as process 4171 ...
<TJ-> if you changed that to "ExecStart=/${UWSGI} ..." you'd likely get a 'file not found' error instead
<TJ-> AciD`: I'm not sure then; you could try deleting the debconf entries for that package entirely
<fuzzybear3965> TJ-, Thanks, man. This really clears it up.
<fuzzybear3965> I've changed it to `/bin/sh -c "${} --options"` and it's great.
<fuzzybear3965> Thanks.
<Earlo> If I have a value n, what is the best way to set it to be in between values a and b (a < b), in such way that if it's smaller than a, it's set as a, and if it's larger than b it's set as b, else it's kept as it is. max( a, min( b, n) ) works, but is awfully slow. setting the n with simple if else works too, and is faster, but is also really ugly.
<Earlo> sorry, wrong channel
<TJ-> AciD`: it's possible you've got debconf itself configured to use the noninteractive front-end, in which case you won't get prompted. Check with "dpkg-reconfigure debconf"
<Guest27304> hello
<Guest27304> i need to my ubuntu shut down 2 hours later automotically what should i do?
<Guest27304> i need to my ubuntu shut down 2 hours later automotically what should i do?
<kalsa> good day yall! got some issues with installing ubuntu on my new rig
<Bashing-om> Guest27304: Terminal command ' sudo shutdown -h 240 ' will do that ,
<Bashing-om> Guest27304: 240/120**
<Guest27304> Bashing-om, what is 240?
<kalsa> i get an error code at the begining of the ubuntu media boot that "kernel channel wanst created"'
<Bashing-om> Guest27304: minutes til .
<Guest27304> Bashing-om, -h means hour?
<kalsa> can anyone help me please?
<Bashing-om> Guest27304: No .. the 'h' is for bring the system down gracefully and (H)alt .
<kalsa> Please i need this system but my PC wotn work along
<Guest27304> okay thanks
<Bashing-om> Guest27304: For full disclosure : ' man shutdown ; .
<AciD`> TJ- -> `dpkg-reconfigure debconf` showed that I'm using the 'dialog' front-end
<AciD`> now, using `dpkg-reconfigure  mariadb-server-10.0`...just do nothing. Does it do something for you guys?
<TJ-> AciD`: in which case you should have got prompts... unless the package isn't using debconf
<TJ-> AciD`: how about "dpkg-reconfigure mariadb-server-core-10.0" ?
<AciD`> TJ- -> nothing
<AciD`> it just returns almost immediatly
<TJ-> AciD`: ahhh... possibly "mariadb-common" since that contains the config files themselves
<AciD`> TJ- -> not mariadb-common nor mariadb-server
<AciD`> (I tried them all ;x)
<AciD`> this is annoying!
<TJ-> AciD`: with "--priority=high" ?
<AciD`> TJ- -> I set the debconf priority to normal already, but using --priority=high" does not change anything :(
<AciD`> only when I use dpkg-reconfigure on the `mariadb-server-10.0` package it takes some time to return (and if the server is not up, it launches it)
<TJ-> AciD`: oh! mariadb provides/uses mysql naming doesn't it. how about "dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server" ?
<AciD`> I don't have a mysql-server installed
<AciD`> no so dpkg-reconfigure for this one!
<AciD`> just to be clear
<AciD`> when you do a dpkg-reconfigure on that package, does it show you something?
<Smokie> hey guys, is there a way to find out what is using the most disk space using command line by any chance?
<TJ-> AciD`: mariadb replaces mysql-server, and *uses* the same debconf entries
<TJ-> AciD`: e.g. from "debian/dist/Debian/mariadb-server-10.0.postinst" is the command "db_set mysql-server/root_password "" "
<Bashing-om> Smokie: Generally ' df -h ' , then one can get specific with a 'du' command .
<AciD`> TJ- -> well, I get this : https://nopaste.me/view/e06e413e
<TJ-> AciD`: Hmm, not sure what's going on then. The mariadb package definitely uses debconf entries for "mysql-server" though
<Smokie> Bashing-om, du doesnt show the size in MB/GB and it kinda gives a huge list
<pendleton> Smokie: try du -h
<Bashing-om> Smokie: ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' . If you need to drill down further, use cd to move to a directory of interest then repeat the du command. The results are in megabytes, (The "x" switch limits du to a single file system, in this case the root file system.)
<Smokie> pendleton, heh i tried that first and it gave me command not find, now it works.. i used the wrong flag
<Smokie> Bashing-om, that is great.. is there a way to make that show in GB?
<Smokie> nm, got it
<Smokie> great command, thanks man
<neldogz> Anyone having trouble with RDP windows not rendering correctly from within a virtualbox Windows 10 guest (Ubuntu 15.10 host)
<teward> neldogz: that's a Windows issue and not an Ubuntu one
<nicomachus> neldogz: sounds like a Windows issue, if it's happening on the guest OS
<teward> neldogz: if it's an issue with rendering inside the VM on the guest, then that's a Windows question
<teward> and not an Ubuntu one
<Bashing-om> Smokie: Try adding a -h ( human readable) .
<Smokie> Bashing-om, yeah, thats what i did
<neldogz> teward, understood, Virtualbox forces you to use the 3d experimental drivers with Windows 10
<neldogz> teward, unfortunately they dont seem to work well
<Smokie> Bashing-om, it doesnt "sort" them by size though
<teward> neldogz: probably why they're 'experimental'
<neldogz> teward, yes, have you experienced this problem by chance?
<teward> neldogz: offtopic here.  happy to talk in PM, though
<neldogz> teward, thanks!
<Bashing-om> Smokie: Do not know what to say. I just ran it to verify .. my list is size sorted . smallest to largest .
<pendleton> Smokie: does it seem to be in text order with -h? Like for ex: 1, 100, 2, 20, etc.
<pendleton> Smokie: Because that's normal
<Smokie> pendleton, yeah, its listing like you said
<Smokie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398127/
<pendleton> Smokie: hmm, you could try piping the same command through awk
<pendleton> Smokie: sudo du -sx * | sort -n | awk '{print $1/1024 "MB " $2}' possibly?
<Reptilia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1557794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu installer crashes because of faulty HDD/CD Drive, while trying to install alongside Windows 10" [Undecided,New]
<dep> hellow
#ubuntu 2016-03-16
<chrisml> is `sudo shutdown -r now` a safe way to reboot?
<k1l> chrisml: yes
<chrisml> k1l ty
<am22> Hello
<Mia> how can I create adnd attach to a screen session on startu ?
<dusan1134> so how to get facebook working with empathy
<jushur> dusan1134: put in your login info? name/nick or mail or phone number and the password presumably.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone! every time I access my external hd, which is encrypted, I run out of disk space and I cannot update the system. the error says to use sudo apt-get clean but that is not helping much
<smellsLikeGoatSp> me1@me2:/boot$ ls abi-3.19.0-43-generic         memtest86+.bin abi-3.19.0-47-generic         memtest86+.elf abi-3.19.0-49-generic         memtest86+_multiboot.bin abi-3.19.0-51-generic         System.map-3.19.0-43-generic config-3.19.0-43-generic      System.map-3.19.0-47-generic config-3.19.0-47-generic      System.map-3.19.0-49-generic config-3.19.0-49-generic      System.map-3.19.0-51-generic config-3.19.0-51-generic    
<smellsLikeGoatSp> do I need to remove old releases?
<AciD`> smellsLikeGoatSp -> do you have another disk with some free space, like /home?
<AciD`> if so
<AciD`> mkdir -p /home/user/archives
<AciD`> then mv * /var/cache/apt/archives !$
<AciD`> then mount --bind /var/cache/apt/archives /home/user/archives
<nacc> why would accessing an external hard drive cause you to run out of space? what does access mean in this case?
<AciD`> then try to update
<AciD`> nacc -> I think he meant that he has installed an OS on this external drive
<AciD`> do you chroot to it smellsLikeGoatSp?
<nacc> AciD`: oh i see
<AciD`> whoops, do mv /var/cache/apt/archives/* /home/user/archives instead of what I wrote
<smellsLikeGoatSp> uhm I have switched from and hdd to a sdd and I am now using the old hdd as an external hard drive. I need to decrypt it every time but that is fine! the problem is that for some reason it will saturate my /boot I believe
<nacc> smellsLikeGoatSp: that still doesn't make sense to me; what do you mean by "using as an external hard drive"? is your /boot on this external hard driver?
<nacc> smellsLikeGoatSp: please be specific, when you say "use" do you mean you are mounting it somewhere? where?
<rchen> probably post /etc/fstab
<smellsLikeGoatSp> nacc: I mount it in a directory in home.  /boot is on my machine
<smellsLikeGoatSp> nacc: I mean that the hard drive that once was running on my laptop can be used as an external storage and it also retains all of the file I had and need
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: what is the exact errors? can you show them in a pastebin?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398733/
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: ok, the chrome error is another issue but thats solvable
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: "df -h" please
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l: udev                         7.8G  4.0K  7.8G   1% /dev tmpfs                        1.6G  1.4M  1.6G   1% /run /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  458G   76G  359G  18% / none                         4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup none                         5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none                         7.8G   62M  7.8G   1% /run/shm none                         100M   64K  100M   1% /run/user /dev/sda2
<smellsLikeGoatSp> wait I ll pastebin
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398756/
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: your /boot partition /dev/sda2 is 88% full. making it 237MB large is not large enough
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: for the chrome repo error run this:
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l: OK, but see this problem occurred before and it was solved using sudo apt-get clean. also, it occurred after I mounted the sata hdd ( I am connecting it via USB) and I thought the problem was related
<k1l> !chrome-repo | smellsLikeGoatSp
<ubottu> smellsLikeGoatSp: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: that got nothing to do with the other disk
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l: alright then. it did solve the problem at the time though
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ubottu: that fixed it! thanks
<ubottu> smellsLikeGoatSp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l: any chance I could remove former installations?
<Bashing-om> smellsLikeGoatSp: You mean old kernels ?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Bashing-om: yup. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398818/
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: please pastebin a "ls -al /boot" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398830/
<Bashing-om> smellsLikeGoatSp: Try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' . If the package manager is in a consistent state, will also remove old kernels .
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: you can remove old kernels.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Bashing-om: autoremove did not work
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: remove the linux-image-3.19...... packages from that not used kernels
<Bashing-om> smellsLikeGoatSp: Look'n  too.
<k1l> linux-image-3.19.0-43-generic and linux-image-3.19.0-47-generic can go at least
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l: do I just go rm on them?
<k1l> smellsLikeGoatSp: no. use apt remove
<smellsLikeGoatSp> right
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l: ok running it now
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398872/ 47% now
<smellsLikeGoatSp> thanks!
<k1l> np
<noobstrap> has anyone ever succesfully used a twilio number to verify a google account?
<skitoxe> noobstrap: never even heard about twilio so nope for me ^
<on3pk> Hey guys.  I have a VNC server running on Port 5901.  How do I block that port from outside connections and require a SSH tunnel?
<daniel_> hi
<daniel_> anyone here
<daniel_> ;9
<k1l> daniel_: yes. best is to just ask the support question :)
<k1l> or just leave. :/
<noobstrap> on3pk: you need to run the vnc program with the "local only" option. Then you do an ssh tunnel to that port
<on3pk> noobstrap, thanks
<noobstrap> on3pk: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/tunneling-vnc-connections-over-ssh-howto.html
<skinux> I found in FSTAB, SWAP line is commented out, below it is a cryptswap line. Can I just uncomment the line above to get SWAP working?
<eltdog> hi i need a registratoin code please
<IdleOne> eltdog: for what?
<xangua> eltdog: a registration code for...?
<eltdog> i dont know i guess im registered
<k1l> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<skitoxe> lol
<k1l> if you are talking about registering in here
<fox_> hello
<fox_> i have a usb faxmodem of 56k
<fox_> how to view if is working?
<fox_> lsusb show me the modem
<fox_> Bus 005 Device 007: ID 0572:1300 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. SoftK56 Data Fax Voice CARP
<fox_> why gnome ppp not detecting the modem?
<fox_> why gnome ppp is not detecting the modem?
<Bashing-om> fox_: Driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C network ' ?
<Neytiri> hi i am having a issue zipping files wiht the zip command, i have folders with 2 files in each folder, i want to zip the contents of the folders into a zip archive with the folder name, i also need the zip archive to be windoes compitable
<skitoxe> Neytiri:
<skitoxe> zip -r <zipname> <folder1> <folder2>
<Neytiri> i want the contnts of folder, not the whole folder
<Neytiri> like when i open the archive i just want to see the contesnts of the folder
<skitoxe> then just type out the paths to the file
<skitoxe> zip /home/user/file1 /home/user/folder2/file2
<Neytiri> thats it?
<Neytiri> let me try it
<skitoxe> yes
<reisio> every time you use ZIP, raptor gebus kills a kitten
<reisio> tar -cf foo.tar bar
<Neytiri> i dont have a choice with the program that is accessing the zip files
<skitoxe> Neytiri: my bad u will still get the folders
<skitoxe> move the files to the same folder temporarily is my best guess
<skitoxe> youÄ
<skitoxe> you*
<Neytiri> i got it to work
<skitoxe> Neytiri: what did you do?
<Neytiri> zip zipname filenamr filename
<fmx5583> hello
<reisio> I miss fmx5583
<DirtyCajun> could 1 person with an init.d system and 1 person with an upstart system both type file /sbin/init so i can see what the output is?
<reisio> 7z from p7zip also does zip
<skitoxe> DirtyCajun: /sbin/init: symbolic link to /lib/systemd/systemd
<DirtyCajun> right. you are using systemd. thats me too. i need to test the other 2 options :(. thank you tho
<skitoxe> :( no worries mate
<zhangchao> help~~  Why can't I edit the wiki page after beta1?
<skitoxe> zhangchao: what?
<skitoxe> betal ?
<bq> how to save the current workspace so that when rebooted it will autostart all apps with proper size and locations on the screen?
<skitoxe> beta1 lol. my bad
<skitoxe> bq: hibernate/sleep the system ?
<zhangchao> I can't edit any wiki.ubuntu.com page after  1604 Beta 1 release.
<reisio> zhangchao: why can't you
<marcelo> boa noite
<reisio> oi
<Guest88491> tudo blz
<skitoxe> what?
<reisio> skitoxe: don't speaky der portugues?
<zhangchao> reisio: I don't konw.  I  log in and any page is read only .
<skitoxe> reisio: no habla deutsche por favore
<reisio> skitoxe: heh
<reisio> zhangchao: probably some infant is performing "maintenance" upon it
<Pici> zhangchao: I've been having some sporadic issues with that as well. Not from an Ubuntu machine either though.
<picarda> Hi, anyone was able to use the caldav of iCloud?
<skitoxe> picarda: what are you trying to do ?
<picarda> Trying to put my icloud calendar to my thunderbird...
<georgeowell> picarda, not sure about icloud but you'll need the Lightning extension in Thunderbird to do caldav.
<skitoxe> picarda: im guessing it's possible. But i would highlt recommend porting your calendar to gmail that uses standardized format.
<bq> skitoxe: yeah but i want to keep the session across restart
<bq> skitoxe: is there a way to do this?
<skitoxe> i don't use caldav. so i don't know. sorry
<bq> skitoxe: sometimes i have to reboot to solve the issue. then my session is lost. that is annoying
<tehgeek> Hi folks.  I'm trying to run a second X session on TTY 8.  I would simply like it to be identical to the one Ubuntu starts by default, with logging in and out via LightDM.  I've tried all kinds of invocations of X, startx, and lightdm and I can't seem to get it to happen.  Can anyone help me?  Thx!
<picarda> it's other way to have the calendar of iCloud in Thunderbird?
<promet> I'm looking for a good app that simplifies rsync. I've been looking into some apps and "Sync" https://www.getsync.com/ seems to be a leader (also free for non-commercial use). Does anyone have any good reasons I shouldn't join the "cult of Sync"?
<reisio> simpliefies 'rsync foo bar'? Good luck with that
<reisio> simplifiesssszzz*
<promet> reisio, no reason to reinvent the wheel. I could spend a couple of lost weekends writing scripts, or I could take advantage of a tool that some, apparently, very clever people have created.
<promet> I'm not sure what's so unpalatable about that.
<reisio> palatability hasn't to do with it
<reisio> you can't do something simpler than executable source destination
<reisio> it's quite impossible
<promet> Well, thank you for your opinion.
<Rochvellon> hihi, da will einer für eine 5 Jahre alte 1TB Platte noch 25 Euro haben xD
<skitoxe> Rochvellon: English only.
<Rochvellon> ups, sry, fx
<Rochvellon> *fc
<chinesesausage> hi
<chinesesausage> how are you?
<virtuosoj> very good. yourself?
<chinesesausage> I'm fine myself!
<virtuosoj> does anyone know a good virtual disc program for Ubuntu 15.10?
<virtuosoj> I need to mount a .iso into /media/virtual, then install it into virtual C:/Program Files with WINE
<virtuosoj> Furius ISO Mount and Gmount-iso are not working :(
<chinesesausage> I do not have Ubuntu 15.10. I only use the built in disk image mounter in Peach OSI
<virtuosoj> Found one! It's called "CDemu" and there's a ppa for 15.10
<virtuosoj> I will try it now and report how it goes
<chinesesausage> it is built on Ubuntu 14.10 though
<virtuosoj> chinesesausage, it is built into 15.10 as well, however with the built in tool I cannot mount to a specific drive
<virtuosoj> which won't work for me because for this program's install, it requires multiple CDs (Diablo 2: LOD)
<chinesesausage> ok. Good to know
<chinesesausage> do you use several Desktop Environments in Ubuntu 15.10?
<virtuosoj> not currently, but I've tried them all
<virtuosoj> when I have Fedora installs, I usually keep GNOME3 but also install MATE or XFCE alongside it
<virtuosoj> right now I'm rolling with Ubuntu because the Unity DE is so convenient. I'm a hopper TBH though
<Trioxin> to get the latest amd graphics driver on 15.10 should I add: ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa ? I saw a warning when adding the repo that it's compatible with wily 15.04
<Trioxin> I'm having some trouble with the open source driver kubuntu installed and I'd like to try the proprietary driver
<chinesesausage> I only hop between Peach OSI and Manjaro nowadays
<virtuosoj> Peach OSI?
<virtuosoj> what is that
<chinesesausage> it's an Ubuntu (Xubuntu) based distro. Been around for some time
<bray90820> tgm4883: Instead of making a folder couldn't I just use this code
<bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/SM7fjrn8
<chinesesausage> it is quite good
<chinesesausage> specially the BareBones Edition
<virtuosoj> hm
<pctek> hi i was wondering if anyone may know of a tutorial i can use to install Aion because i have googled it with little help provided, i am using ubuntu 15.10 playonlinux 4.2.10 and tried using wine version 1.7.22 ......1.7.47 and 1.9.1 along with this guide but i dont really understand it https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30073&iTestingId=92263
<chinesesausage> have you already submitted it to the Wine authors?
<pctek> no i was trying to figure out how to install it using wine 1.9.1 properly but didnt really understand how to on the page provided
<chinesesausage> well, most times Playonlinux installs automatically the wine version known to work with the selected app
<chinesesausage> it seems Aion is still being tested
<virtuosoj> ok got it to work: here was my method
<chinesesausage> yesterday I was having issues installing Reason 5 with Playonlinux. It seems some apps still need a lot of work in wine
<virtuosoj> program: Furius ISO Mount. I mounted all 4 ISOs and using winecfg, set all of them as a separate drive
<virtuosoj> I believe I could have also done this using built in image mounter. Will do that next time around probably
<chinesesausage> why did the default iso mounter not work?
<virtuosoj> at first I wanted to load the .iso into the directory /media/virtual
<virtuosoj> but no program in the repositories could do that, and the CDemu program I downloaded won't even boot
<virtuosoj> therefore my solution was to mount all of them with Furius iso, which created folders in my home directory based on the iso name
<virtuosoj> then I set each one of those isos to a separate drive in winecfg
<chinesesausage> oh, you just wanted to control where the iso's mount?
<chinesesausage> were you out of disk space?
<virtuosoj> they are virtual isos for the windows program Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction. Needed to install in WINE
<virtuosoj> yes I wanted to mount each one to the same drive and swap them, but mounting all at once was quite convenient
<chinesesausage> ok
<Trioxin> would it be best to go with the fglrx-updates package or the installer from the amd site in terms of stability?
<chinesesausage> did Diablo 2 worked thru WIne?
<venkatesh> hi
<venkatesh> good morning
<Trioxin> i see 45 open bugs for the ubuntu package
<chinesesausage> gm venkatesh
<venkatesh> im new here
<chinesesausage> welcome venkatesh!
<venkatesh> thanks
<venkatesh> what can we get here
<chinesesausage> here you can get answers to questions regarding Linux Ubuntu
<venkatesh> ohh i c . im in linux mint
<systadmni>  
<venkatesh> thnx chineslang...
<Trioxin> you'd think you can get answers
<venkatesh> kk waiting for mint chat
<chinesesausage> linux mint is an Ubuntu derivative, though you will probably get better answers in the #linuxmint-help channel
<virtuosoj> chinesesausage: yes I managed to update Diablo 2 to latest version and run it successfully!
<virtuosoj> however resolution is bugged for now, im installing D2SE
<chinesesausage> I mostly play games thru Steam
<chinesesausage> though, sadly, have to switch to Win from time to time for win only based games :(
<zrneely> Does anyone know how to disable notifications for charger plugged in/unplugged on a laptop? This is 15.04
<Trioxin> this doesn't make any sense. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2FATI says to backup your xorg.conf and then generate a new one. There is no xorg.conf anymore
<mirza> d
<Trioxin> well, ppa drivers are downloading. I'll either quit and rejoin or be gona for quite some time
<NetworkingPro> hello everyone
<NetworkingPro> Im running ubuntu server 14.04 with nginx - im having an issue where passwords are getting put into the access.log get requests.
<NetworkingPro> Anyone have any idea how t filter those out?
<skitoxe> one would think a networking pro would know perhaps?
<skitoxe> sorry, im just messing with you :P
<NetworkingPro> skitoxe: nah, its cool..  I would expect an NGINXPro to know though.  :)
<BananaPeal_> so can i ask ddwrt questions here?
<BananaPeal_> hello
<BananaPeal_> hello, is this thing on?
<kelvinella> Hello, is there a program in ubuntu that allows me to recover my deleted files? Like Undelete or something?
<kelvinella> The files are deleted in windows
<kelvinella> NTFS
<freakyy> hi all.l if i do crontab -e the first tiem i can choose an editor. how do i rerun this?
<nomic> you can edit the crontable direcly
<nomic> is just a file
<nomic> find its location, edit it
<nomic> freakyy
<nomic> cron table
<nomic> freakyy  http://www.setuptips.com/unix/setting-ubuntu-default-crontab-editor/
<nomic> Setting Ubuntu Default Crontab Editor  When you first invoke the crontab command in Ubuntu you are prompted for the default editor. If someone has already set this to nano and you are a vim-person this can be very annoying.  To change it to vim use the select-editor command
<nomic> command "select-editor" freakyy
 * davido recently discovered "set -o vi"
<davido> ...and it's quite pleasing.
<duan> hello
<duan> I am a newcomer
<duan> Anyone here?
<davido> hi
<duan> hi
<davido> most productive is to ask the question that's on your mind. if someone can answer it, and happens to notice it, youll probably get an answer
<duan> ok. thank u @davido! I was new, please take care of
<V7> Hey all
<davido> yes V7
<V7> Just simple question: should we use Qt for dev. apps ? ( Actually for Ubuntu :) )
<V7> I know it's quiet good !
<V7> But ... your opinion ?
<freakyy> ok thanks i have another question. im in a screen and everytime i paste somethign it puts ~0 ~1 to front and back of pasted line. is there any way i can stop that cuz if i edit somethign it even cancels edit mode
<davido> V7 it's hard to answer that without more information, and then it becomes more on-topic for a programming forum or channel.
<V7> freakyy: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/196098/copy-paste-in-xfce4-terminal-adds-0-and-1
<davido> wow, nice answer V7.
<freakyy> V7:  thanks
<V7> davido: Yeah I know .. but maybe here are some devs who are programmed a lot of time so ... I wanted to know their opinion :)
<V7> freakyy: yw :D
<nuccun> Anybody feel like helping a poor noob out with fixing some issues with dual booting Windows 10 and Ubuntu 14.04?
<V7> nuccun: Do you have some ?
<nuccun> That I do
<nuccun> I get stuck in a "Attempting Automatic Repair" loop when trying to boot into Windows 10 from GRUB
<V7> nuccun: What was before ?
<V7> nuccun: Maybe this is smth. with Windows ...
<nuccun> It very well could be
<V7> nuccun: Have you tried fix Windows and boot it up ?
<davido> i stopped dual-booting a couple years ago. Now I just run Windows in a VM if I need it.
<V7> davido: +
<nuccun> What do you mean by "fix windows"?
<V7> nuccun: Boot into it
<davido> there is no fixing it. ;)
<duan> win10 can not boot?
<nuccun> I can't, that's the issue I'm having.  It says "Attempting Automatic Repair", goes to a "Diagnosing Your PC", then reboots to GRUB
<V7> nuccun: I think that this's not a GRUB fault or smth. of Dual Booting ...
<V7> nuccun: Smth. wrong with your Windows ..
<duan> F8  may  boot into safe mode
<V7> nuccun: Also .. you could mount a partition with ... wrong flags or smth. else, and didn't unmount which causes problem.
<davido> a few years ago i had one that wouldn't boot to safe mode, but it would boot to regular windows. it was a little inconvenient for those times when you really need the flexibility of bare-bones.
<V7> nuccun: Try to boot into Linux then mount/remount hards of Windows and then reboot into it
<V7> nuccun: Also ... There's a ton of possible reasons ...
<nuccun> Yea I know
<V7> tons *
<nuccun> Was hoping it was one of those "Oh, yea, everyone has that problem, just do this..." kind of issues
<nuccun> So trying to mount the Windows8_OS partition gives me an error
<V7> nuccun: I hadn't xD ... cuz I don't like Windows and everything which it's contains ... except Games/Adobe/Office
<V7> nuccun: Here it is ..
<V7> Post an error by Pastebin
<nuccun> Yea, working on it
<nuccun> So here's what I'm getting
<nuccun> http://pastebin.com/26Ej6AZ9
<V7> nuccun:  No such file or directory O.O
<nuccun> worries me
<V7> Wow ...
<ouroumov> That is so weird
<V7> nuccun: idk ... also you could send us result of "sudo lshw -C disk"
<ouroumov> nuccun, what does lsblk says?
<V7> lsblk would be better
<nuccun> http://pastebin.com/F0aw2njr
<nuccun> that's what I get from lsblk
<nuccun> sda5 would be the Windows 10
<V7> Hmm
<V7> nuccun: That's strange ..
<nuccun> just to interject here, I should share I ran "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5" originally when I noticed I was unable to access the Windows 10 partition from Ubuntu.  This made it accessible, but then when I restarted to go back to Windows 10 is when I started running into this issue
<V7> You have, but mount saying that not
<V7> nuccun: Gotcha ! I said you should tell us what you did before xD
<nuccun> Yea, kind of forgot I had ran that previously
<akhilesh> hi
<V7> akhilesh: Hey m8 :)
<V7> nuccun: sudo fdisk -l
<akhilesh> Installed ubuntu 16.04(daily). It's great :)
<V7> nuccun: I'm trying to get all info which I can :)
<V7> akhilesh: Wow, I'm on 14.04 :D
<V7> oops
<V7> 15
<akhilesh> I have a question though
<akhilesh> I have manjaro on another hard disk, and on it, I have installed many steam games.
<akhilesh> Is it possible to install steam on this ubuntu partition and use the games on the manjaro partition?
<V7> akhilesh: Some of them
<akhilesh> hmm
<V7> akhilesh: Look .. Steam install games which possible to launch under Linux...
<V7> akhilesh: I think that ... 99% of them you won't start through Steam
<akhilesh> But i've installed them on manjaro(linux) on the other partition
<nuccun> V7:  Understood, I appreciate the help  http://pastebin.com/pta3U228
<V7> akhilesh: If u'd look at Store, u'd find that there's smth. like SteamOS/Linux and this means that Games which you're installing on Windows you'll use only on it
<V7> akhilesh: ooh
<V7> akhilesh: I they are from Linux then all should work
<akhilesh> ok, thanks
<V7> Just copy all data from SteamPath/steamapps/common/* to new one
<V7> akhilesh: I'll llok
<akhilesh> oki
<V7> look *
<akhilesh> steam is in the default ubuntu repos?
<V7> nuccun: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<V7> akhilesh: +, but I'd recomment download installer from offcial site
<akhilesh> V7: why so?
<akhilesh> isn't package manager supposed to be better?
<nuccun> V7:  That gives me the same thing as the first part of the last pastebin
<V7> nuccun: hmm
<V7> nuccun: Wait ... you're on sdb now ? You linux dist installe on sdb ?
<V7> installed  *
<nuccun> V7: Possibly?  I'm not sure, how can I tell?
<nuccun> V7: OH!  No
<V7> GParted or "df"
<nuccun> That is my USB drive
<nuccun> sorry
<V7> Which one ?
<nuccun> The /dev/sdb
<V7> Yeah .. this;s a start point ...
<nuccun> Yea, just ejected it and only /dev/sda is showing up now when I dos fdisk
<nuccun> do*
<V7> nuccun: sudo mkdir /media/justin/test && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/justin/test
<nuccun> Yea, that didn't work
<nuccun> saying /dev/sda5 No such file or directory
<nuccun> like it does when I try to mount the Windows8_OS drive
<birbl> Hello, I've uninstalled the AMD drivers via the additional drivers menu. Now whenever I boot the OS I get an black screen after the splash screen
<V7> Same
<birbl> xubuntu 15.10
<V7> nuccun: same operation with ntfsfix doesn't help ?
<V7> birbl: Wow .. bad one :)
<birbl> v7: would it work if I delete the xorg.conf file via a live CD?
<nuccun> V7: Nope.  However, same "no such file or directory" for everything, also it says "Volume is corrupt.  You should run chkdsk."
<nuccun> which makes me uneasy
<nuccun> is there a Ubuntu equivalent to chkdsk?
<lotuspsychje> nuccun: fdisk or testdisk maybe
<birbl> yup that worked ;)
<V7> nuccun: I think that you ... changed partition ..
<V7> Idk how you did this ... but ... it is ...
<V7> Smth corrupted ...
<V7> See ...
<V7> You executed ntfsfix on GPT disk
<V7> nuccun: Is here any possibl wway to run: sudo fdisk /dev/sda ?
<V7> When it executed then hit on "p" then Enter
<robotdevil1> i know this isnt very ubuntu, but it is in a way for me, does minecraft only need java in  ubuntu/linux?
<robotdevil1> or windows too?
<Myrtti> windows too.
<nuccun> hmm, looks like I screwed the pooch on this one
<V7> robotdevil1: http://pastebin.com/yzyMrg0L
<V7> nuccun: ? :D
<nuccun> Going to try fdisk
<robotdevil1> V7:  thanks for the repo, but I am trying to decide which side of my dual boot to install to
<V7> robotdevil1: Em ... you're choosing waht to install for a minecraft ?
<robotdevil1> yep
<V7> I'm dead
<robotdevil1> which os to install minecraft on
<nuccun> V7: So it's telling me when I go to use fdisk  "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'!  The util fdisk doesn't support GPT.  Use GNU Parted."
<V7> You killed me twice
<V7> nuccun: hmm
<robotdevil1> I have read that minecraft doesnt need java anymore but this MAY omly be for windows
<V7> nuccun: The warning is not a problem.
<robotdevil1> well come prepackage with java
<V7> robotdevil1: It may contain java reps inside minecraft dir, so ... this's not only for Windows
<V7> nuccun: It's only warning you that the fdisk tool doesn't work on disks using GPT for partitions. It only works on disks using the older MBR (DOS style) partitions .
<V7> nuccun: What gives "sudo parted /dev/sda"
<V7> robotdevil1: Use this one: Cossacks: Back to war
<robotdevil1> V7: so if that is true how do I install it in ubuntu? This is the problem Im having
<nuccun> V7:  http://pastebin.com/fq8B3qC0
<robotdevil1> V7: every command is some way uses java
<nuccun> It confuses me how it knows the partition is there, but can't seem to do anything with it
<V7> nuccun: cat /boot/con* | grep EFI
<V7> nuccun: Yeah ... we're trying to do smth. with xD
<V7> robotdevil1: You should know where is java in your minecraft folder ... then "./java -jar minecraft.jar"
<nuccun> http://pastebin.com/mEckWuaA
<nuccun> V7:  http://pastebin.com/mEckWuaA
<V7> nuccun: I'm try to find smth to help you
<V7> trying *
<nuccun> V7:  I appreciate the help man
<V7> nuccun: sudo gpt -r -vv show /dev/sda1
<V7> nuccun: Also you can try sudo gpt recover /dev/disk1
<nuccun> V7: gpt command not found
<V7> sudo apt-get intsall gpt
<V7> nuccun: Wait ... I'll reconnect now
<PrettyBoy2000> sudo apt-get install update && apt-get install update naruto
<Sourcey> Hello. I messed around with usergroups yesterday and managed to loose my root user. It seems to be listed under "users" and if I do sudo on my other account I'm getting sudo previliges. How to restore the root user?
<V7> So ... result ?
<nuccun> V7:  About to just start back at square one....running apt-get gives me "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<V7> So then enter "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<V7> nuccun: You should be more careful with your OS :DDD
<nuccun> V7:  I beginning to think me an Linux don't belong together, I run into these kinds of issues everytime I decide to play around with it again haha
<V7> nuccun: Linux is like book of recipes ... you just need to imagine what do you want then you can do it
<V7> Also ... Linux like women is very delicate, but simultaneously
<nuccun> haha
<V7> is very safe and strong !
<V7> So
<V7> Did you install gpt :D ?
<nuccun> Ok, so, I installed gpt, but -r is not a recognized option
<V7> Hmm
<nuccun> also, it appears to be in another language
<nuccun> besides english
<V7> Then remove it :D
<V7> I'm about -r :D
<Mafuihij> i create a ubuntu file server where i can change the permissions from windows server active directory?
<Mafuihij> can i create a ubuntu file server where i can change the permissions from windows server active directory?
<V7> Mafuihij: If you're about Windows files then they doesn't support any permision changes
<V7> permission *
<V7> If you're working with chmod
<nuccun> so what is "gpt" package I'm trying to install?
<nuccun> because apt-get gpt gets me what I had, but that's not right
<V7> nuccun: default one
<V7> Hmm
<V7> what returns "sudo gpt" ?
<nuccun> sudo: gpt: command not found
<V7> o.o
<V7> You installed it ?
<Mafuihij> v7: ok, if i auth the file server in AD can i use the AD users permission for administrate the ubuntu files?
<nuccun> When I run "sudo apt-get install gpt" it installs something called "gpt" but that doesn't have a -r option when running
<nuccun> and everything appears to be in Portuguese maybe?
<V7> nuccun: ahah
<nuccun> V7:  Ok, found something interesting...
<nuccun> http://pastebin.com/CTAgN7aZ
<V7> nuccun: https://sourceforge.net/projects/gptfdisk/files/gptfdisk/0.8.4/fixparts-binaries/ download last of deb package and install :)
<V7> nuccun: This sayd that you should try: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1
<V7> But ... you can't access to /dev/sda1
<coeg> hi
<V7> coeg: Hey !
<coeg> anyone here ?
<V7> coeg: All here
<coeg> how to change bootscreen backbox ?
<akhilesh> hey guys
<allenru> hello there
<akhilesh> What's a good application for taking down notes that also syncs with owncloud?
<michael__> hi
<V7> nuccun: result ?
<nuccun> haven't gotten it downloaded yet
<nuccun> somehow I broke firefox
<nuccun> i don't know man
<Guest67934> I am on Ubuntu Mate -Raspberry Pi 2
<Guest67934> This works great!\
<V7> nuccun: Waiting
<coeg> how to change boot screen ?
<hateball> akhilesh: check with #owncloud :)
<coeg> ?????????
<coeg> ?????????
<hateball> oh they left
<V7> coeg: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-change-your-boot-screen-in-linux/
<V7> coeg: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/plymouth
<V7> coeg: http://gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=160
<coeg> tanks
<V7> coeg: https://www.google.ru/search?client=opera&q=linux+bootscreen&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<coeg> im use backbox.... no compatible when use bootscreen ubuntu ? any solution ?
<coeg> Xface DE
<nuccun> V7:  It won't install
<nuccun> Think I'm going to call it quits for the night
<nuccun> try again tomorrow
<V7> nuccun: Uhh
<V7> nuccun: See you tomorrow ...
<V7> Althought ...
<V7> Something wrong with partitioning ...
<nuccun> V7:  I really appreciate the help though, I don't know why this won't install pacakge manager just says "Errors were encountered while processing"
<V7> coeg: https://forum.backbox.org/howtos/backbox-theme-pack/
<V7> nuccun: sudo apt-get update workds well ?
<V7> works (
<V7> works *
<nuccun> Yea it updates fine
<V7> Installs ?
<V7> Like
<V7> sudo apt-get install calc
<nuccun> unable to locate package calc
<V7> nuccun: o.o
<V7> nuccun: Which type of system do you have xD ?
<nuccun> V7:  What do you mean?
<V7> oops
<V7> sudo apt-get install apcalc
<V7> works ?
<nuccun> Yes
<nuccun> didn't give any errors
<V7> hmm
<linocisco> hi all, I dont know how to install Canon MF 8580 CDW network printer on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<linocisco> can anyone point me asap i need to print urgently?
<V7> nuccun: So ... then tomorrow ?
<V7> nuccun: You should know that smth. wrong with your partitions ...
<V7> Espesially with sda5
<nuccun> V7:  Yea, I'm thinking about just running the recovery tool on my laptop here
<nuccun> and starting with a clean slate
<nuccun> obviously I've screwed something up with the Windows partition, as well as something on the Ubunutu side, because I can't even re-install firefox right now
<V7> nuccun: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox doesn't work >
<nuccun> V7: I uninstalled through the package manager
<nuccun> like the gui
<nuccun> V7:  Running it in terminal gives me errors as well
<nuccun> like I said, think I'm jsut going to start fresh
<nuccun> I really appreciate all your help though
<V7> yw !
<V7> nuccun: I don't want you reinstall all ... but .. I think this would be more valuable way if you don't want to save data storied on you harddrives
<V7> nuccun: The best simple way to install boths OS: Install windows on 1 partition ...
<V7> Next install ubuntu to another partition with grub
<V7> Always works
<nuccun> V7:  Yea, same here, but I got all of the important files i need on a flash drive before I attempted this, so it won't be so bad.
<nuccun> V7:  I'll keep that in mind
<V7> nuccun: Saving all to flash is quiet smart !
<V7> Nice job !
<Blakes5> Hey all, not new to linux here but have always used linux in a utilitarian roll in a windows environment. Now I'm migrating to linux entirely. All of my experience until now has been file sharing from my media server using samba. I'm looking at finding the linux way of server client sharing as some programs in linux don't appear to allow directly opening files from a samba share in linux as they did in windows. Like I can't \\server\
<Blakes5> dir\file or smb://server/dir/file. So I'm wondering if there isn't a better way. Would the prefer method in Linux being setting up NFS, which I've never used, to share between server/client?
<nuccun> Oh Yea, been down this path before haha  I made sure to backup all the stuff I needed
<linocisco> hi all, I dont know how to install Canon MF 8580 CDW network printer on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<nuccun> V7:  Once again, thanks for all the help, have a good night. :)
<tush> after changing samba password unable to access samba shared folder... if i restart windows machine it works..
<Blakes5> Tush did you also change the password for the user on the linux machine?
<V7> nuccun: Thanks man ! Be healthy ! You'll recover all ! Be sure :)
<V7> Blakes5: You have option in Nautilus
<V7> Connect to server
<V7> There you can type smb://ip/
<hateball> Blakes5: NFS is quite simple, certainly if you use only linux systems. There is also the option of sshfs
<linocisco> hi all, I dont know how to install Canon MF 8580 CDW network printer on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<hateball> !nfs | Blakes5
<ubottu> Blakes5: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<V7> linocisco: Hey man .. I'd help, but I didn't work with it :(
<Myrtti> Blakes5: it's more about how you mount that Samba share. if you do it from the commandline (either with a command or set it to mount in fstab) it'd show in all the software whether they understand nautilus/gnome mounts, or not
<V7> linocisco: Someone should help
<Myrtti> Blakes5: I'd do research on why the applications don't open the files first, though
<Myrtti> Blakes5: just to make sure it won't occur with nfs or even samba mounted differently
<Blakes5> V7 yes, but it doesn't mount the share in a way that some programs can utilize without copying the file to the client. Like VLC will play files in a playlist because it can't handle "smb:/server/file" style format that nautilus constructs when you drag/drop a bunch of files into the play list. And like password-gorilla.....I don't even know how to get password-gorilla to access the samba share directly without setting up a fstab moun
<Blakes5> t for mount on boot whereas in windows I just formatted the location of the file to open as //server/file. That nor smb://server/file works in that program.
<tush> warning ignoring invalid value 'bain controller via the' for parameter 'map to guest'
<tush> Blakes5, yes i did
<lightpriest> Hey guys, I've upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 and the unity interface isn't showing when logging in. For a newly created user it works fine. How can I reset my home folder per unity?
<tush> Blakes5, still no if i do windows system restart same password works
<tush> Blakes5, just now im again changed password
<Blakes5> Tush just making sure here but, there are two passwords on the linux machine when samba is involved. There is the machine account password and the samba server account password. Did you change both?
<tush> Blakes5, yes sir i did both password changed
<Blakes5> hmmm, thats strange. I need to think about it.
<xoom_flash> i just installed linux-4.5.0 on ubuntu14.04 but there is no wifi option. any  idea how to fix?
<tush> Blakes5, now now i changed pass word
<tush> Blakes5, [sudo] password for tush:
<tush> WARNING: Ignoring invalid value 'bain controller via the' for parameter 'map to guest'
<tush> Blakes5, what this error for
<Blakes5> tush IDK, I've never seen it.
<tush> Blakes5, im using webmin to control samba
<llutz> !webmin | tush
<ubottu> tush: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Blakes5> tush I'm guessing webadmin is throwing the error, not samba.
<xoom_flash> i just installed linux-4.5.0 on ubuntu14.04 but there is no wifi option. any  idea how to fix?
<tush> Blakes5, but sir im using putty to change password
<tush> Blakes5, sudo smbpasswd -a username
<Blakes5> tush if you used passwd <user> and then smbpasswd <user> then I don't know why a share would no longer be visible to that user.
<boxmein> lightpriest: uhm, this here suggests you drop to a terminal and remove or just move your dconf directory (this contains all GNOME settings!)
<boxmein> lightpriest: alternatively, unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity apparently fixes that
<boxmein> lightpriest: see more in http://askubuntu.com/questions/453482/update-to-14-04-unity-is-not-loading-after-i-login-to-the-admin-profile-after
<Blakes5> tush you could try /etc/init.d/samba restart and see if that clears it up
<lightpriest> boxmein: thanks, I'm trying this
<tush> Blakes5, No sir
<V7> Blakes5: Linux will do all what you want from him
<tush> Blakes5, just changed password for user still not working
<tush> Blakes5, if i reboot my windows system it will work
<Blakes5> tush then then my next step would be to go through /etc/samba/smb.conf and make sure my shares are still defined properly
<Blakes5> Tush so when does it break?
<llutz> tush: "testparm" to check your smb.conf
<tush> Blakes5, when i change password for user
<xoom_flash> i just installed linux-4.5.0 on ubuntu14.04 but there is no wifi option. any  idea how to fix?
<tush> llutz, u want dump
<llutz> tush: check the output
<tush> llutz, yes everything is ok as before was
<Blakes5> V7 Ok. That doesn't help me know or find out to know how to make it work. So, how would I link directly to a file on a samba share in password-gorilla when \\server\file nor smb://server/file works. This has been an issue I've been looking for an answer for a while. But I've been able to work around it by copying the database file. I'm looking to get away from that and open the file on the samba share directly with password-gorilla w
<Blakes5> ithout having to mount a share. Is that possible or will it require a fstab mount for seemless integration?
<tush> llutz, Blakes5 If i reboot my windows system it will work with new password..
<linocisco> V7, nobody could help
<Blakes5> Tush I don't understand if it works when you reboot.....when does it stop working?
<V7> Blakes5: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/264950/using-samba-for-random-access-without-mounting-the-file-system
<V7> Blakes5: http://askubuntu.com/questions/409411/authenticate-in-network-share-samba-without-having-to-mount-explicitly
<V7> linocisco:
<Blakes5> V7 thanks I'm taking a look at that now.
<V7> linocisco: http://supportdrivers.info/canon-imageclass-mf8580cdw-drivers-win8-1-mac-os-x-linux/ ?
<tush> Blakes5, If change password now it will stop working , if i restart system after changing password it will work
<Blakes5> Tush so when you change the password in Samba on the linux machine, windows stops working?
<boxmein> lightpriest: let me know if this fixes the issue for you, so I can know myself in the future :P
<tush> Blakes5, sharing stop working throwing error you might not have permission
<lightpriest> boxmein: sure thing :P
<Blakes5> Sounds like the issue is in Windows, not Samba or Linux system. Windows caches the password for future use.
<tush> Blakes5, im accessing using IP not server
<Blakes5> tush So when you reboot Windows prompts you for the new password and then it works.
<tush> Blakes5, yes yes
<Blakes5> Tush \\192.168.0.1\dir\file is that something like you're using or is it something else?
<tush> Blakes5, same u typed
<Blakes5> tush ok
<Blakes5> tush So when you reboot windows and the new password works it only breaks when you change the password on the samba server?
<ikonia> :q!
<tush> Blakes5, Yes, and one more thing i just discovered if i use server name not by IP to aceess it work
<Blakes5> V7 yeah it doesn't look like accessing a samba share in linux is as seemless as in windows.
<lightpriest> boxmein: nothing works :( I've never felt so lost. I usually know my way around in these things
<lightpriest> boxmein: do you know of some session log file of unity or the lightdm greeter that I can take a look at?
<V7> linocisco: dmesg ?
<Blakes5> Tush I don't know how to get windows to dynamically ask for the new password without a reboot. But I would not consider that a major hurdle....just reboot and the problem is fixed until next password change.
<boxmein> lightpriest: there's the X11 log, which is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<boxmein> lightpriest: LightDM works though, since the greeter is fine
<boxmein> lightpriest: the issue is unity-side, and you can probably use your account fine with a non-gnome window manager
<tush> Blakes5, still not able to access my shared folder....
<lightpriest> boxmein: yeah, it does, but maybe it tries to run unity and then unity decides not to load some other stuff
<linocisco> V7, why dmesg?
<lightpriest> boxmein: ohh well :/
<boxmein> lightpriest: that's probably the plan
<boxmein> lightpriest: issue*
<boxmein> lightpriest: but, the X11 logs are your best bet.
<Blakes5> Tush IDK at this point.
<Blakes5> Tush from what I'm getting from you is that it works/it doesn't work. I would need to have hands on to troubleshoot the problem.
<tush> Blakes5,  password is change is working on both samba and unix but on share
<lightpriest> boxmein: I couldn't find anything there. if I open up a gnome-terminal after I log in (from tty01) and run "setsid unity", unity comes up, but without the top right items (clock, logout, etc.)
<tush> u want access
<tush> Blakes5, i mean to u nees remote access
<Blakes5> tush yes but I'm not asking for that. I'm just saying I don't know and in order to troubleshoot it I would have to examine it myself.
<boxmein> lightpriest: that specific panel issue is usually fixed by restarting the unity-panel-service
<tush> Blakes5, looks like some password sync problem
<Blakes5> tush I'm not getting the information I need here in order to actually see what is going on. From your descriptions I'm not sure what exactly is happening.
<boxmein> lightpriest: to be honest, I'm not that well-versed in unity internals, so I probably can't help you specifically
<tush> Blakes5, do u want ubuntu access
<Blakes5> tush no
<boxmein> lightpriest: I've had most issues with unity resolved by avoiding proprietary graphics drivers
<lightpriest> boxmein: no problem, I think I'm getting somewhere :P
<tush> Blakes5, what info u need SMB.conf
<Blakes5> tush is it still allowing you to put in the new password on reboot and it works?
<tush> Blakes5, after reboot it ask for password and it work
<Blakes5> tush does it break on the next reboot?
<tush> Blakes5, NO
<pumpk1n> hey i need help with ufw, anyone ?
<Blakes5> tush then I would settle for the reboot as being the solution. And instruct anyone affected that their password has been changed and they will need to reboot in order to access their shares.
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: "auth fail" -> "re-attempt auth" is too hard for windows :P
<tush> Blakes5, Ok, but is there any problem with my smb.conf
<Blakes5> tush it's a password caching problem with Windows.
<Blakes5> Tush any solution you're looking for is going to come from the Windows side.
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: if rebooting windows fixes it, it's a windows problem
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter Ok
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter to change password for any user command is sudo smbpasswd -a username
<Blakes5> tush there may be some commandline utility in windows to force it to ask for a password. If it exists it is going to be far beyond any users (hell I don't know what it is). So in this circumstance instructions to reboot would be appropriate.
<Blakes5> tush -a adds a users
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter to reset
<Blakes5> tush smbpasswd username will change the password.
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter ok just smbpasswd username will change any existing user
<Blakes5> tush right
<tush> Blakes5, Sir mostly i use webmin for sharing purpose
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: but then convincing windows that it should ask for a new password for the server apparently requires a reboot.. it can't work that out on its own when samba starts saying "wrong password, try again"
<lightpriest> boxmein: I think I found the issue
<V7> lightpriest: ?
<lightpriest> boxmein: I mean, I found some difference in ~/.xsession-errors in different user sessions
<sworup182> hello. i can't change the opacity of my terminal?
<sworup182> Please help
<Blakes5> tush I think someone posted earlier that it is not entirely compatable with debian linux.
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter i have to do  CHMOD 0777 to share any folder, then put valid user
<V7> sworup182: ?!
<V7> sworup182: Go to profiles settings
<V7> Then background and change
<tush> Blakes5, i know sir sorry for that
<Blakes5> tush smb.conf tells you 0755 I believe.
<sworup182> V7: thanks man.
<tush> Blakes5, yes but no one able to write any or creat any folder
<tush> Blakes5, just read
<tush> Blakes5, if i do chmod 0777 allow specific user then flawlessly he can use
<Blakes5> Tush I know little of linux permissions since I only use it for personal stuff so 777 will generally solve any problems for me but I'm fairly certain you don't want to use that as a solution in a multiuser environment.
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: I have 2777 on my samba uplink folder. personal homes (or other types of per-user share) should definitely be 755 or even 700
<tush> Blakes5, Tri
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter if i keep 0755 only root can read write execute
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: 0755 means anyone can read execute, only owner (whoever that is) can write
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter but owner is root only
<Blakes5> tush then change the owner if it is a personal share for a non-root user
<boxmein> lightpriest: hmm.. at least you'll get to google more specifically now
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter owner will be only single user right???
<Blakes5> tush if the folder is for TUSH but you created the folder with root then it belongs to root. I believe the command is chown to change the owner to TUSH
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: yeah. if you set g+ws then you can put a group on the share and new files/folders in the share will get the new group.
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter yes all shared folder is root only
<Blakes5> Tush then the question is "Who needs access to that folder"? If it's just one user then you want to chown it. If it's a group of users then use Triffid's suggestion.
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter in future if i want to change owner will i be able to ...
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: if you're using groups, the owner is basically irrelevant
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter i want tush to be full access but keeping root as the super root if something happens root can delete any files from it
<Blakes5> Tush root has access to everything always.
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter You mean even i change owner of folder to tush
<Blakes5> tush yes
<dannymichel> wubi is done?
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter OK OK :)
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter i want 5 user to be read write and execute in that case
<Blakes5> Tush then you want to create a group and use Triffid's suggestion
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter i must creat group and put all 5 user in that group right
<Blakes5> tush right
<dannymichel> That's 10am my time https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ACcr2SuH/14%3A00UTC
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter then what will be the sharing rules
<dannymichel> whoops
<dannymichel> yeah but is wubi done?
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter i mean permission
<Blakes5> tush you create the group. you add users to group. you assign permissions for the group to access the folder/files.
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | dannymichel
<ubottu> dannymichel: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<dannymichel> i kinda liked wubi
<tush> Blakes5, Triffid_Hunter permisson like chmod 0777 like this
<dannymichel> i dont like partitioning and dual booting
<tush> Triffid_Hunter, Blakes5 chwon 0777 group name
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: the numbers are for special flags, owner, group, everyone.
<dannymichel> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tush> Triffid_Hunter, Blakes5 chmod 0777 group name
<Triffid_Hunter> tush: 1 = execute, 2 = write, 4 = read
<lotuspsychje> dannymichel: you can install, partition from a liveusb/cd also
<dannymichel> yeah i know how. just dont like to
<tush> okok
<dannymichel> wubi was good for me
<Blakes5> tush idk
<tush> Triffid_Hunter, Sir what will be the command if i creat group called school and put 5 user in it
<lightpriest> boxmein: phew. finally. it turns out I somehow ended up with the busybox binaries (ls, expr, ..) installed in my ~/bin folder (which is in the PATH) because of that all the scripts under /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ failed to load properly because of unsupported flags. After that unity loaded and I did the tweak-tool reset flag and everything went back to normal. Thanks!
<boxmein> lightpriest: eep. bet that was interesting to debug
<boxmein> lightpriest: thanks for the postmortem :D glad you fixed it
<tush> Triffid_Hunter, Blakes5 permisson for group school i want full read write execute chmod 124 school
<duan> hi
<Blakes5> tush https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-introduction-to-linux-permissions
<duan> I can not install flashplugin-installer
<duan> does anyone can solove it
<duan> ?
<lotuspsychje> duan: adobe flash for linux is pretty dead mate
<lotuspsychje> duan: use freshplayer or chromium-browser with pepperflash
<Blakes5> duan Flash is dead save a few legacy sites
<duan> Ok I'll try now
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I've got an issue with the time using xubuntu
<DevAntoine> it show me 11:35 but in Paris it's 10:35
<DevAntoine> I don't understand why, the time is sync with ntp
<DevAntoine> yesterday I set it up manually but today when booting it's back to the wrong time
<Triffid_Hunter> wrong timezone?
<DevAntoine> Triffid_Hunter: I think my timezone is right
<DevAntoine> how can I check that?
<lotuspsychje> !time | DevAntoine
<ubottu> DevAntoine: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<romano> hi
<lotuspsychje> romano: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Hiro`> Hey everyone. I recently upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10. Since then I've been getting a plymouthd error on startup. I searched google and found what looks like an easy solution, but I still get the same error whenever I logon.
<lotuspsychje> Hiro`: what kind of error you havin mate?
<Hiro`> It's described with the fix here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/407131/why-is-plymouthd-crashing-on-startup
<DevAntoine> whaaaaaat
<DevAntoine> I've installed my system yesterday with a single account
<lotuspsychje> Hiro`: how long have you been working on 15.04 before upgrading?
<DevAntoine> yesterday I could use sudo as I want
<Hiro`> lotuspsychje: I'm also getting this error, despite attempts to fix: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<DevAntoine> today the system tells me I'm not in the sudoers
<DevAntoine> so what, I'm fucked?
<lotuspsychje> !chrome-repo | Hiro`
<ubottu> Hiro`: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<Hiro`> lotuspsychje: right, so my issue is, why don't these fixes appear to do anything?
<DevAntoine> is it because I've switch from bash to zsh (I don't think so)??
<Hiro`> lotuspsychje: I'd been on 15.04 for 5 or 6 months.
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: please try to ask your issue all in one line, and be patient mate
<DevAntoine> when installing the system yesterday I've only provided a password for my account but I can't use it to login with root
<lotuspsychje> Hiro`: when did you upgrade to 15.10?
<DevAntoine> Apparently I'm not in the sudoers anymore. I've installed my system yesterday, I could use "sudo" with my account with any issue, but today I'm not in the sudoers anymore, the root's password seems not to be the same as my account. What can I do?
<Hiro`> lotuspsychje: recently, last couple of weeks. I forget the exact day
<lotuspsychje> Hiro`: ok, just be carefull you upgrade to the next version, before your current version is end of life, might be danger for security
<Hiro`> lotuspsychje: I'm probably going to jump to LTS as soon as the next version is released.
<DevAntoine> oh god, I know. I've messed with groups, I'm only in the "docker" group. How can I get back to all the initial groups? Can someone give me a list?
<Hiro`> for now, I am puzzled by various strange bugs
<DevAntoine> can I even do something to get back to the sudo group without sudo?
<lotuspsychje> Hiro`: maybe you should backup things while you can and start clean?
<Hiro`> I also find that emacs takes an age to load when I'm at home. whereas at work, it's instantaneous
<Hiro`> and when I try to bundle rails apps from within emacs, I'm refused because I lack permissions - even though there are no problems when bundling from the shell.
<DevAntoine> I can't add my current user to other groups without sudo?
<Triffid_Hunter> DevAntoine: only administrator can put users into new groups
<Triffid_Hunter> DevAntoine: fire up a liveusb, mount your main disk and edit /etc/passwd as necessary
<DevAntoine> yeah, I've seen I can boot in recovery
<DevAntoine> well, the day is starting well...
<DevAntoine> see you soon
<Triffid_Hunter> DevAntoine: alternatively, just pass init=/bin/bash on the kernel commandline via grub edit and fix it that way ;)
<devkul> hello
<devkul> i am new to linux. how to install software by using sudo?
<lotuspsychje> devkul: sudo apt-get install yourpackage
<devkul> thanks
<lotuspsychje> devkul: if you looking for an interesting package via terminal: apt-cache search yourkeyword
<devkul> thank a lot..
<lotuspsychje> !manual | devkul welcome to the ubuntu community
<ubottu> devkul welcome to the ubuntu community: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<birdland> hello
<toomanyerrors> ok
<toomanyerrors> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | toomanyerrors
<ubottu> toomanyerrors: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<toomanyerrors> i just installed higan/bsnes
<toomanyerrors> just install higan/bsnes and it is not showing up on the dash
<toomanyerrors> ubuntu 14.04.3 amd64
<lotuspsychje> toomanyerrors: update to latest first mate
<lotuspsychje> toomanyerrors: 14.04.4
<toomanyerrors> ok, then?
<toomanyerrors> i really cant update right now though
<lotuspsychje> toomanyerrors: not being up to date is a security risk
<toomanyerrors> i'm not fbi
<toomanyerrors> dude seriously it's just not showing up on the dash what do i do
<Mrokii> Hello. I think it happened after updating to 15.10 that the window shade function (only showing a windows' titlebar when double clicking it) doesn't work anymore. Instead the bar is shown for a moment and then the whole window is hidden. Does somebody know what the problem could be or what setting I should check (possibly in the compif config manager)?
<Wug> exploitation of linux machines is automated and distributed, if you have an ip address, you may be vulnerable
<Wug> you should update
<toomanyerrors> ok i'll do it when my isp updates my speed again
<Wug> the same is true for all operating systems but linux is somewhat more exposed than others due to the general competence and greater degree of use than other operating systems, as well as the propensity for incomplete knowledge to be more dangerous
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: when did you upgrade to 15.10?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Not sure. Some weeks ago.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: i would try a clean install or lts
<toomanyerrors> ?
<toomanyerrors> for now what can i do
<lotuspsychje> toomanyerrors: update to latest
<toomanyerrors> dude
<ouroumov_> toomanyerrors, you can start your program from the command line, probably
<toomanyerrors> my speed is 12 KB/s
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: That's more than I want to do at the moment. And I don't want to go back to an older version.
<toomanyerrors> i cant do a 485 mb update right now
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: try to create another user and see if you got same issue there?
<toomanyerrors> but my data cycle is restarted on 26th
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: That's something I could try. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> toomanyerrors: we just warning you mate, your the boss of your system but not being up to date can get you in trouble like your in now..
<toomanyerrors> yessir
<toomanyerrors> so my problem is because os is not up to date?
<lotuspsychje> toomanyerrors: i didnt say its related, but things get get fixxed by updating in some cases yes
<toomanyerrors> isn't there a way to manually create a dash entry
<toomanyerrors> because i obsessively close windows
<sirsharpest> Hey guys, was hoping that I could ask, how do I update the unity DE? I want to get the latest version of unity so that I can move the task bar to along the bottom? I tried installing unity 8 but it just gave me a load of mobile & ubuntu touch stuff
<toomanyerrors> so i may end up closing the terminal and losing my progress
<lotuspsychje> sirsharpest: unity8 can be already tested but is still in developing right now
<linocisco> V7, i use the same .deb
<linocisco> V7, printer was installed. not ok yet
<sirsharpest> Yeah I tried to install it, but like I said, all I got was unity 8 mobile version? Didn't seem to have a desktop version in the repos?
<lotuspsychje> sirsharpest: it looks indeed as an early ubuntu-touch version still, so wait until 16.04 comes out
<ppf> when running cuda code, i occasionally get the error "irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<sirsharpest> Ah okay, thanks :)
<ppf> how can i circumvent that?
<lotuspsychje> !unity8 | sirsharpest
<ubottu> sirsharpest: Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<neeroj> hello
<toomanyerrors> installing unity8 with apt removes modemanager
<toomanyerrors> modemmanager*
<DevAntoine> \o/
<DevAntoine> I'm in the sudo group again
<sirsharpest> thanks ubottu, just trying that now :)
<linocisco> hi all, I dont know how to install Canon MF 8580 CDW network printer on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<DevAntoine> but I fear I'm not in all the groups I should be...
<linocisco> I tried all drivers 64 bit deb. not ok yet
<lotuspsychje> sirsharpest: just keep in mind its still in developing mode, so if you find a bug, file it :p !bug
<linocisco> printer was installed but can't print
<toomanyerrors> what does modemmanager do anyway?
<ppf> manage modems
<toomanyerrors> so why is it being removed?
<ppf> because it's not compatible with unity 8, most likely
<toomanyerrors> whoa
<toomanyerrors> then what will manage modems?
<toomanyerrors> without a modem manager wouldnt you lose internet?
<ppf> are you using a modem?
<toomanyerrors> define
<toomanyerrors> modem
<toomanyerrors> im using wifi
<toomanyerrors> so im guessing it isnt needed?
<ppf> a hardware device that modulates digital data onto analog sognals
<ppf> signals, too
<toomanyerrors> ok so ethernet is digital too
<toomanyerrors> so modem not required?
<toomanyerrors> ethernet and wifi are the only comms i have
<k1l_> toomanyerrors: unity8 is still i development for the desktop. its already used on smartphones and tablets. so maybe its a depency from that devices
<toomanyerrors> wait so i will still have my unity 7 right
<toomanyerrors> it'll be a DE i can choose at login?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC  use this to test unity8 on a desktop
<V7> linocisco: result ?
<linocisco> V7, result=no print out
<ppf> any thoughts about my IRQ problem?
<V7> linocisco: : (
<canyerliiki> merhaba
<canyerliiki> türk varmı?
<k1l_> !tr | canyerliiki
<ubottu> canyerliiki: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<toomanyerrors> i just installed unity 8 from apt
<toomanyerrors> is that ok?
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I've got an issue with the time. It displays 12:39 but I'm in Paris and the time should be 11:39. The time is synchronized using NTP and when I'm right click the clock and go to properties the timezone is set to Europe/Paris. I don't understand
<Ben64> DevAntoine: what is the output of "date"
<DevAntoine> Ben64: mercredi 16 mars 2016, 12:45:39 (UTC+0100)
<k1l_> DevAntoine: dualbooting with win?
<DevAntoine> k1l_: nop
<Ben64> are you on some old ubuntu with outdated daylight savings times times?
<DevAntoine> Ben64: nop, fresh install of 15.10 yesterday
<DevAntoine> but it's xubuntu
<DevAntoine> maybe it has something to do with that issue
<Ben64> looks like it actually isn't updating properly
<DevAntoine> that's lame
<DevAntoine> I don't know what to do
<Ben64> set a new server or do it manually
<Ben64> Mar 16 2016 03:44:59 <DevAntoine>	Ben64: mercredi 16 mars 2016, 12:45:39 (UTC+0100)
<Ben64> my time is correct, yours is from the future
<EriC^^> DevAntoine: france doesn't have daylight savings til last sunday of march
<DevAntoine> yes, I know Ben64, one hour too far
<EriC^^> like here i think ( lebanon )
<Ben64> no look at the minute and second
<Ben64> it didn't get time from the internet
<EriC^^> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time_by_country
<DevAntoine> seriously what can I do?
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<Ben64> DevAntoine: sudo killall ntpd && sudo ntpdate europe.pool.ntp.org
<DevAntoine> 16 Mar 12:53:43 ntpdate[7372]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<DevAntoine> :|
<Ben64> you typed it just how i had it there?
<DevAntoine> yes
<Ben64> DevAntoine: run "sudo ntpdate -d europe.pool.ntp.org" and paste the results to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DevAntoine> timedatetcl shows this: RTC in local TZ: no
<DevAntoine> maybe it's related?
<Ben64> no
<DevAntoine> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15400851/
<Ben64> you've got some kind of firewall blocking it
<DevAntoine> god
<DevAntoine> ntp use a special port?
<DevAntoine> yes, I've got the company firewall
<DevAntoine> (which makes me sick)
<Ben64> there you go
<DevAntoine> but why all my colleagues have the right time then?
<bezaban> they sync against ad/internal ntp server?
<DevAntoine> the one next to me is using ubuntu 15.10 with the correct time
<Ben64> who knows, maybe they have an internal one
<Ben64> you should ask your network guy
<DevAntoine> port 123?
<kandinski> hi, since a couple of days ago NetworkManager doesn't save the password for my VPN account. As a result, I can't use the VPN. Any idea what could that be?
<kandinski> hi, since a couple of days ago NetworkManager doesn't save the password for my VPN account. As a result, I can't use the VPN. Any idea what could that be?
<anton___> hi @all!
<Anticom> Hi all. I've got an µ sd card with some partitions written to it. I've got a script, that copies a new dev image to it and syncs it. However i still have to eject it using the unity bar using "Eject parent device" all the time. How do i do that via console so i can add it to my script?
<anton___> I'm fighting with a connection to a bluetooth mouse, is anybody educated with these things?
<toomanyerrors> anton
<toomanyerrors> anton: just not connecting?
<anton___> 1st: hardware is ok, works on other device; 2nd: it worked on my linux machine before, but very unstable (used just the linux mint cinnamon-control-center) 3rd: then I tried to connect via the command-line-tools hidd/hcitool, this worked only once and now I get the following error messages:
<toomanyerrors> pastebin
<toomanyerrors> put it on paste.ubuntu.com if it's an error message
<anton___> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15400917/
<Ben64> anton___: are you on linux mint
<toomanyerrors> he is
<toomanyerrors> [16:51] <anton___> 1st: hardware is ok, works on other device; 2nd: it worked on my linux machine before, but very unstable (used just the linux mint cinnamon-control-center) 3rd: then I tried to connect via the command-line-tools hidd/hcitool, this worked only once and now I get the following error messages:
<akik> Anticom: "sudo umount mount_point"
<Ben64> well the mint support channel is in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Anticom> akik: in this SO thread there are some differences mentioned: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5845/what-is-the-difference-between-unmount-eject-safely-remove-drive-and-the
<Anticom> thought the eject thing wasn't a simple unmount
<toomanyerrors> hey how do i find out which bluetooth adapter i have?
<toomanyerrors> because it doesnt work
<toomanyerrors> it hasnt worked since the day i installed
<akik> Anticom: so you found the solution?
<toomanyerrors> neither has shutdown or rebooting
<Ben64> toomanyerrors: lspci or lsusb, depending on how it's connected
<Anticom> akik: No, otherwise i wouldn't ask. The SO top answer just points out some differences but not how to do it programatically
<akik> Anticom: sync and then umount is safe
<Anticom> okay
<toomanyerrors> lspci has this result: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15400931/
<akik> Anticom: is there only one partition on the stick that you have mounted?
<Anticom> nope, it's 5
<Anticom> but can't i simply do umount /dev/sdx ?
<Anticom> or do i have to unmount every single partition?
<akik> Anticom: umount all the partitions that you have mounted, not the whole device
<Ben64> toomanyerrors: don't see it there
<anton___> sorry, the internet connection broke
<Anticom> akik: why?
<anton___> > are you on linux mint: yes
<toomanyerrors> but there is a bluetooth adapter
<Ben64> anton___: well the mint support channel is in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<akik> Anticom: that's just how it works(tm)
<anton___> alrigght
<Ben64> toomanyerrors: ok maybe its usb, or maybe it's not connected properly, or it has a hardware switch that is enabled
<akik> Anticom: there's an option -t for umount which you can use if you want e.g. to umount all file system of certain type "sudo umount -t cifs -a"
<toomanyerrors> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15400945/
<toomanyerrors> lsusb
<akik> Anticom: then there's udisksctl which has an unmount command. i'm not sure how to use that, except for single partitions
<akik> Anticom: this might be what you're looking for "sudo eject /dev/sdX"
<Anticom> akik: Just tried that. However if i take out and insert the sd card again it won't mount. dmesg isn't showing anything interesting :/
<akik> Anticom: strange, it works ok with a sandisk usb stick
<anton___> sorry for this, there's no action in the linuxmint chat. Maybe it's not a linux-mint related problem anyways, since I'm trying to connect to the mouse via the commandline
<anton___> .. ?
<Bitrix> does anyone know why I don't have a inittab file?
<Bitrix> an*
<Anticom> anton___: try this one: http://askubuntu.com/a/239982/382883
<bezaban> Bitrix: you are likely running systemd, which does not use that file
<akik> Bitrix: ubuntu has now moved to upstart & systemd. inittab was used earlier
<Bitrix> ok thanks alot
<emilsp> is it normal for my xorg to crash on ubuntu 14.04 with gnome ? The only thing in syslog that had any relevance was an entry about gnome-shell shutting down because of an io error wrt Xorg
<hicoleri> Why does my boot menu (F-10 menu) show only "ubuntu" as an option? I can't boot from usbs anymore because of that.
<akik> emilsp: you can find more info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and $HOME/.xsession-errors
<EDinNY> I get a disk full error when apt-get dist-upgrade, even though partitions have lots of room.  There is no /boot partition, yet it seems to be full
<k1l_> hicoleri: what is on that usb?
<hicoleri> k1l_:xubuntu
<k1l_> EDinNY: can you provide a "df -h" and "df -i" in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com ?
<k1l_> hicoleri: and if you choose ubuntu on that menu, does it boot the usb? is the usb working? tested on another pc or usb port?
<hicoleri> k1l_That happened after I installed linux mint on my computer
<hicoleri> yes it does work on other pcs
<EDinNY> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401021/
<hicoleri> k1l:The boot order menu in my BIOS also shows only ubuntu as an option
<k1l_> hicoleri: wait, is says "ubuntu" in the bios boot menu, but you got mint installed?
<hicoleri> k1l_:yep (and the LM guys werent answering me in their channel)
<emilsp> akik, there's nothng unuusual there :(
<k1l_> EDinNY: and "df -i"?
<hicoleri> k1l_:this problem started from about half a year ago.
<akik> emilsp: does it crash regularly? did you notice that the crashing started after installing a new gfx driver module?
<EDinNY> WOW! k1l_: /dev/sda1       732960 724109    8851   99% /
<emilsp> akik, I did an upgrade recently, and whilst the system in general is buggy, my gnome session generally survives
<k1l_> hicoleri: the OS cant interfer with the bios loading menu. so i guess the usb port is not recognizing the usb
<hicoleri> yup
<k1l_> hicoleri: so its more a hardware issue.
<hicoleri> I don't know about that...
<EDinNY> k1l_: How can that be?  Too many files?  HUH?
<k1l_> EDinNY: a lot of small files using all the inodes.
<emilsp> akik, I have a feeling this happened when I was switching inbetween tty's
<ouroumov_> hicoleri, you've previously booted that particular stick? Have you tried another?
<emilsp> because lightdm and gnome-shell session interaction is weeeiiird
<k1l_> EDinNY: start with "dpkg -l |grep linux-headers" and see what old kernel headers you can purge with apt-get
<hicoleri> k1l_:I've tried all of those on my desktop, they work perfectly fine.
<hicoleri> ourmov_:
<k1l_> hicoleri: sounds like the usb port is damaged
<EDinNY> k1l_: Must be some stupid error.  This machine is a router.  No real stored data.  No users
<ouroumov_> hicoleri, some USB stick can be usable, yet unbootable.
<akik> emilsp: i'm a bit concerned about your comment "system in general is buggy". maybe your upgrade failed somehow?
<hicoleri> ouroumov_:Thats fine, but shouldn't my boot order menu show my other hardware like my HDD and CD drive?
<ouroumov_> Yes, unless those have been disabled in the bios
<k1l_> hicoleri: we are long time out of the scope of this channel. see your hardware manual or ask in ##hardware about those issues.
<hicoleri> okay
<emilsp>  akik, it's the way we mount /home in the office (over the network) and the fact that gnome3 has never run nicely on ubuntu
<adrian_1908> hello. Sorry this is not Ubuntu specific. I have noob questions about VPS (Virtual Private Server), can anyone recommend a freenode channel for that? (or maybe PM)
<phil42> who are you thinking you might use for your vps?
<k1l_> adrian_1908: i dont know your question so i would start in #ubuntu-offtopic
<adrian_1908> k1l_: Ok, I'll try my luck there. Tried a few channel names that I could think of, but those didn't exist :)
<k1l_> !alis | adrian_1908
<ubottu> adrian_1908: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<adrian_1908> cool, thanks.
<EDinNY> k1l_: You recommended commands like "apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-35 linux-headers-3.13.0-35-generi"?
<EDinNY> I seem to be out of inodes in "/"  suggestions?
<emilsp> get #rekt
<EDinNY> rekt?
<emilsp> why are you storing so many files ?
<emilsp> I imagine there's a homogenous collection of loadsoffiles, right ?
<EDinNY> emilsp: Don't know.  This is a 12.04 machine that is used as a router.  it has only been installed, and updated.  No users
<EDinNY> Yes, I have run autoremove
<EriC^^> EDinNY: what's the problem exactly
<emilsp> check log files
<k1l_> EDinNY: can you pastebin a "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"?
<EDinNY> EriC^^:  df -i returns /dev/sda1       732960 724110    8850   99% /
<EDinNY> k1l_: there are 49 of them
<EriC^^> EDinNY: well that sucks
<k1l_> EDinNY: can you pastebin? and a "uname -a"?
<EDinNY> LOL
<EriC^^> the inodes are very low to begin with though
<EriC^^> i have 6,000,000 and it's a 90gb filesystem
<k1l_> EDinNY: thing is: you dont need the old kernel-headers from kernels you dont use anyway.
<EDinNY> I knew that.  Purge does not seem to get rid of them
<EriC^^> EDinNY: how big is that fs?
<resc_040b2_1369> ERiC^^ are you available to assist or do you have a going on now? Sorry had to leave yesterday have more time to fix this drive today..
<EDinNY> /dev/sda1        11G  4.9G  5.5G  47% /
<k1l_> EriC^^: its only 11GB
<EriC^^> oh
<ozzz> hello dear friends
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_1369: yeah sure
<ozzz> I'm trying to install ubuntu server
<ozzz> and it tells me
<EDinNY> Do I need to resize that partition?
<ozzz> please insert disc labeled: Ubuntu Server 14.04.4 LTS Trusty Tahr amd64 20160217.1
<ozzz> why I'm getting that message?
<k1l_> EDinNY: stop
<ozzz> or where can I download that image
<k1l_> EDinNY: lets not get distracted here. what about the paste of the kernel headers and the uname -a?
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_1369: remind me what you were up to yesterday and where you reached
<EDinNY> Linux angel 3.13.0-79-generic #123-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 19 14:28:32 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<EDinNY> k1l_: This is a bunch of them...wc tells me there are 49. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401144/
<k1l_> EDinNY: you can get rid of all those old kernels and headers. just remove the named packages with apt-get
<resc_040b2_1369> what happened was attempted Win 7reinstall on  functioning dual boot 1TB.. Have 17.2 Rafaela an 14.04 on one extended part.. left a 210Gb section for this purpose, hoping to do a custom install an then reload Toshiba drivers.. Win 7 pretty much took Part table , cleared entries n took part of a swap part i had as a buffer.. Rescatux sees unalloc space, "disks" util in second drive 17.2 n 10.04 500Gb sees the 720+ Gb as unallo
<resc_040b2_1369> c but still shows the parts., Gparted thinks it is unalloc..
<k1l_> EDinNY: "sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-35 linux-headers-3.13.0-35-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-36 linux-headers-3.13.0-36-generic"
<EDinNY> Tried that, K1l
<EDinNY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401154/
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_1369: ok, do you have a live usb of ubuntu etc?
<k1l_> EDinNY: ah ok. apt is still blocked.
<EDinNY> solution?
<k1l_> EDinNY: "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-3.13.0-35 linux-headers-3.13.0-35-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-36 linux-headers-3.13.0-36-generic"
<resc_040b2_1369> ERiC ^^, have a stick i made for 17.2.. Am still in rescatux shell.. Can go into 500 Gb 17.2 but would prob need reboot..
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_1369: ok boot the 17.2
<resc_040b2_1369> ERiC^^, shut down n restart???
<EDinNY> k1l_: thanks!
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_1369: yes
<EriC^^> boot the live usb
<k1l_> EDinNY: now run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to let apt run again
<resc_040b2_1369> ERiC^^, how do i get back to this chat??
<EriC^^> resc_040b2_1369: go to www.freenode.net and click on web
<EriC^^> or install any irc client from the repos of the live usb
<hhee> guys, which book or video tutorial or wiki can i recommended brand new linux user? ubuntu related or not
<Antares>  http://www.ptokax.org PtokaX Direct Connect Hub UTF-8 http://forum.ptokax.org/index.php?topic=8848.0
<hhee> with shell working too
<EDinNY> k1l_: Thanks.  I will get rid of the other ones
<hhee> (will be cool if not only english language there is)
<resc_040b2_1369> ERiC^^, as this is 2nd chat ever done in whole existence.. Guessing use #ubuntu as "channel"??
<k1l_> EDinNY: after that we can run a bash one-line-script to let old kernels and headers be removed
<EriC^^> yeah
<EDinNY> Thanks.  Easier than my plan to build a script file, k1l_
<k1l_> EDinNY: dpkg --list | grep 'linux-headers' | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p' | xargs sudo apt-get  purge
<k1l_> thats for headers,
<resc_040b2_1369> ERiC^^, THX(1138) back in few..
<k1l_> dpkg --list | grep 'linux-image' | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p' | xargs sudo apt-get purge
<k1l_> thats for the old kernels
<EDinNY> k1l_: run both of those?
<aaari> !list
<ubottu> aaari: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EDinNY> Oh, I see, k1l_, one for headers, one for kernels.
<Guest75917> hi, not sure if i'm in the right place
<hateball> !help | Guest75917
<ubottu> Guest75917: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EDinNY> k1l_: that one-liner did not work
<Guest75917> after a scheduled software update, touchpad doesn't work. Wondering if I can somehow restore to previous position?
<EriC^^> EDinNY: what did it say
<hateball> Guest75917: What packages got updated? Read /var/log/apt/history*
<EDinNY> Executed too fast, and they did not go away
<EriC^^> EDinNY: try adding a "-y" before purge
<hateball> Guest75917: If it's a kernel regression, reboot and hold shift to get into grub menu, pick an older kernel and see if it works with that
<EriC^^> apt-get -y purge
<EDinNY> EriC^^: That did it!
<Guest75917> thanks hateball, will try that
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ the nick apparently changed from resc 0040031 to guest 36154.. have the install stick running system Gparted is functional do i have to rebuild Grub again? or how do I fix part framework to let Ubun n Linux become able to see my data that Win 7 Fr&&%&* up?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ , have done so comes up with http://termbin.com/qduk
<EDinNY> Thank you for your help, EriC^^ and k1l_.  Why weren't those removed during update?  They were on my laptop?  Same version.
<EriC^^> Guest36154: so everything used to be on the 1tb?
<phil42> after something has been posted to termbin how do you read it?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, not quite.. have 2 functioning satas that i transfer between 2 laptops n one tower.. Tower has XP an both satas  are able to boot tower n 2 laptops(other is old compaq..) Toshiba was the 1TB. Had win7 on originally.. broke it a few times putting 12.04 LTS, 10.04 LTS n then when 17.2 Broke it, F*%&#( this n just left Win 7 off.. Now need Win 7 to use LEAP Motion n VR interface.. Python is ok but 70-80% of apps use Win7.. So
<Guest36154> oo Hey presto, missed parts of Win 7 process n Now 1TB 17.2 & 14.04 Parts are SL1gtLy 0Ff..any ideas sysadmin?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> *blinks twice*
<EriC^^> Guest36154: so there's just 1 hdd, and it has all the stuff
<EriC^^> right?
<Guest36154> EriC^^ the 1Tb has the 2 main parts Iuse (that did not get backed up(Guestis SHeepish..)) so am guessing data is still on 1TB but Win being the brainless wonder it is..decided to "Clean" the Part table(am hoping).. the stuff on 1 Tb is likely still there, ya think?? Did not choose "format" install on Win 7 attempt..
<Guest7020> Hi, message for hateball
<hateball> Guest7020: ?
<lotuspsychje> youve got mail :p
<Guest7020> hi hateball, I'm the guy with this software update. prob
<Guest7020> I did what you said. Went to advanced options and boted from earlier os and it works fine
<EriC^^> ok
<Guest7020> what's the next step please?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<hateball> Guest7020: file a !bug against the kernel-version that brings you grief then
<Guest7020> ok, can I find how to do that on the general forum/
<hateball> Guest7020: well it depends how comfortable you are with making changes to your system. You could set the older/working kernel as default
<hateball> !bug | Guest7020
<ubottu> Guest7020: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hateball> !who | Guest7020
<ubottu> Guest7020: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest7020> Hateball, how do I set earlier kernal to default?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ Hard typing in terminal an not seeing my typing.. the term says it got the package testdisk 6.14-2.. Not knowing much about IRC n INET comms.. is the termbin terminal command a "linkback" so you are able to see into this computer??
<hateball> Guest7020: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Specific_Entries
<obb> hi, what do i have to do to sync my iphone with ubuntu?
<Guest7020> Hateball, many thanks
<obb> its not working out of the box
<EriC^^> Guest36154: no it's just a pastebin site
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | obb
<ubottu> obb: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<EriC^^> Guest36154: the command uploads the output to the pastebin
<EriC^^> Guest36154: run sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> it's a program to recover partitions, you're missing some in the extended partition
<EriC^^> Guest36154: about 750gb
<obb> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> obb: iphonoes are not known for beeing working with all the other OS easily.
<k1l> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MacroMan> What command can I run to find out what is listening on a port?
<hateball> MacroMan: sudo netstat -untap
<EriC^^> sudo lsof -i :<port>
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, Ohh, ok thats cool.. Have been in an isolated world since starting with a PET in 82.. doing the sudo testdisk now.. that 750Gb is supposed to be, in oreder ion the Gparted screen: 18Gb swap space, then the 17.2 with 1Gb unalloc then the 14.04 with a 8Gb swap space at the end(or vice-versa on the 2 OS's, been a week or so since last check..here goes
<MacroMan> Thanks.
<obb> banshee is throwing system.argumentnullexceptions when i connect my phone
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, run the command
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, do the Create option, correct?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> no log
<Guest36154> running no log now
<EriC^^> k
<Guest36154> returns 3 "sd"devices: sda= 1000 Gb, sdb=8053 Mb(17.2 Stick), sdc=500 GB Proceed on the 1000GB?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Fooster> if I install the 16.04 beta now how easy will it be to update once its officially released?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, Intel selected,use Analyse or Advanced??
<lotuspsychje> !final | Fooster
<ubottu> Fooster: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> Fooster: #ubuntu+1 for more details :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i made another  Launcher http://imgur.com/delete/bFWlDfzz2YQl2FI
<wonderworld> Does somebody by any chance use Excel 2010 with wine? I'd like to know if it works nicely or if it creates problems? WineDB gives it "GOLD" status but I'd like to know from someone who actually uses it.
<DevAntoine> I've downloaded phpstorm, a self exuecutable IDE, but I don't know where to store it. Should I put it inmy home or a directory like /usr/local/bin or /usr/lib or smoething else?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, info: At best friends in SC, USA.. He's been IT since 80;s when both parents were DEC higher ups.. Gave me a 10.04 kernel due to my "*issues*" with MS-DOS grandkid "WINDOWS",, never looked back unless had to (XP is best for MechWarrior3..) n now for my LEAP.. He just came in, congratted me on figurin out chat n getting some sysadmin type help.. He doen't use linux unless has to for a recovery or repair type stuff.. Agrees
<Guest36154> with mt comment that you folks that can do this chat stuff like you do are like CraCked Super Sys SUDOers..
<Guest36154> Analyse
<SchrodingersScat> Guest36154: enhance
<lotuspsychje> wonderworld: any reason why not working with libreoffice?
<Guest36154> ERiC, analyse option returns a slightly recignizable table.. think I used testdisk once before on a different tower.. does not have an "enhance" option or was that a comment on INFO: i gave you?? I have "Quick Search" or "Backup"
<lotuspsychje> Guest36154: use the TAB key for nickname highlight please
<Guest36154> lotuspsychje, how?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | Guest36154
<ubottu> Guest36154: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<boze> Every day when I turn on my computer it boots all the way up to the password screen, then freezes and I get a purple screen. If I reboot it works. Happens every day. I changed my grub. Any chance it's something I did wrong? I noticed when it boots correctly grub counts down from 30 which isn't what's in my grub file http://kopy.io/BoibC
<Guest36154> ubottu & louspsychje.. Then type into the pop-up??
<ubottu> Guest36154: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicomachus> Guest36154: what pop-up...?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, you chose analyze?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: did you choose Intel?
<Fooster> I guess 16.04 is using systemd and not upstart?
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | Fooster
<ubottu> Fooster: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Fooster> systemd is crap :( sucks
<lotuspsychje> Fooster: please not in this channel
<Guest36154> ubottu...unnnhuh..seein as yer here an able to do all this triplemutiltasking stuff with the rest of these 1800 +.. that shows a capability i would like to have but wound up living a different life..
<ubottu> Guest36154: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> Guest36154: you pressed Intel, then analyze?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, chose Intel & Analyse.. have a invalid nNTFS or EXFAT boot table showing with 5 entries, sorry have slow fat fingers n got sidetracked at the speed of chatworld..
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, press quick search
<Guest36154> Doing Quick Search now
<Guest36154> EriC^^, Quick Search returns 6 listings in the Partition, cycling thru, I recognize the sizes.of my partitions, so they are likely still functional,just way"LoBOTomized" by Win(the way Gates prefers Win users to be:???)
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, do i Add the Partitions?? I have no Backups n do not think the T change type is correct? Right?
<MonkeyDust> Guest36154  calm down, make a backup, then continue ... backup is key
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<EriC^^> Guest36154: can you take a screenshot of it?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<Guest36154> MonkeyDust: ha ah ha..Would have been smart, enh?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, how does screeenshot work?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: dont add anything yet, the partition table has to all add up or you'll lose other partitions, that window actually writes a new partition table with whatever is selected ( it doesn't just add them )
<EriC^^> Guest36154: try pressing printscreen
<EriC^^> save it and go to imgur.com and uplaod
<bezaban> can you upgrade ubuntu the 'debian way'; eg. updating sources.list and apt-get
<EriC^^> *upload
<bezaban> having some trouble with do-release-upgrade :)
<Guest36154> ERic^^,OHHH KAY, NOT going to make it worse...
<EriC^^> bezaban: no
<EriC^^> bezaban: what trouble?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ going to write this info down then do tasks
<bezaban> EriC^^: it's unsupported here, but it's getting precise.gz and then has no candidates for install
<MonkeyDust> bezaban  do-release-upgrade from what to what?
<bezaban> lucid -> precise. Which is why I'm asking on a general note wrt procedure. it's a legacy bare-metal thing. I've slurped it to a vm and testing different approaches
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | bezaban
<ubottu> bezaban: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bezaban> yeah. tried that
<EriC^^> you put old-releases in the sources.list?
<bezaban> mirrors seem up anyway
<bezaban> yep
<EriC^^> and then sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, wow(Guest36154 eys widen with realization) chat IS a Whole New World, isn't it???
<bezaban> EriC^^: indeed
<EriC^^> bezaban: what did it say?
<bezaban> EriC^^: sec
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, the Printscreen must have worked, the screen blinked.. where do I find the snapshot it took?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: look in ~/Pictures
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, k trying now
<Guest36154> ERiC^^,Cool, it's there. Do I have to have an IMGUR account
<EriC^^> Guest36154: no
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, so imgur.com in browser, then guessing, select upload n do same as if "attaching" a file in an email??
<nuccun> V7, you around?
<bezaban> bah. dev ds is full. Will finish trying the 'debian' upgrade then re-clone and try eol upgrade process again
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yeah
<bezaban> I'm suspecting some obsolete packages or general mismanagement. It was installed as 7 from the looks of it
<EriC^^> bezaban: i dont think the debian upgrade works in ubuntu
<EriC^^> what does do-release-upgrade say?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, have imgur, does it need an address?
<bezaban> I can't remember, since I've had multiple attempts the past few days, I had the output logged to a file, but re-cloned the VM.
<MonkeyDust> Guest36154  upload in imgur, then copy-paste the url here
<bezaban> it was messages about No candidate ver:
<bezaban> for mostly every package
<Guest36154> MonkeyDust, have the screenshot showin on the imgur screen where is the URL?? do
<bezaban> but it *did* get the next LTS version (precise.tar.gz) correctly
<bezaban> and changed sources.list
<MonkeyDust> Guest36154  the address, on top of the browser http:...
<Guest36154> MonkeyDust you are assisting ERiC^^ in assisting Guest36154? So i finish start the upload?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yes press upload, and then give us the link at the top
<Guest36154> ERiC^^,OHHHH Light breaks through Clouded Mind... sk3RwNW appears to be link?? Correct?
<Guest36154> MonkeyDust, thank you for assist also
<EriC^^> Guest36154: what's the full link?
<MonkeyDust> Guest36154  have you never copy/pasted a link before?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, the browser bar says "imgur.com/sk3RwNW" Is that correct format?
<Guest36154>  MonkeyDust, you are correct.
<EriC^^> yeah it loads fine
<kevinburke> Hi! I’m trying to set the system time to UTC such that when I log in and run “date”, or run programs that ask for the current time, they get UTC. Based on searching and http://askubuntu.com/a/524362, I expect that when I run sudo timedatectl set-timezone America/New_York, the system time will be set to UTC. The program exits with 0.
<kevinburke> However, when I log out and log back in, and run the `date`, command, I’m still shown a date in EDT.
<MonkeyDust> Guest36154  next time, click 2 or 3 times on the link, so it gets colored, then right click on it and copy... then paste here, with right click
<zykotick9> kevinburke: ahhh, UTC != America/New_York...
<kevinburke> here’s the output of timedatectl status: https://gist.github.com/kevinburke/a7fd77d97ceaedba8e00
<Guest36154> MonkeyDust, that is timely advice.. appreciated but in many internet ways I am still a Commodore PET user..
 * lotuspsychje presses play on tape
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, are you able to see the table?
<MonkeyDust> Guest36154  i come from the sinclair zx spectrum times, when 48k was *huge*, so i'm patient
<kevinburke> zykotick9: I’m a little confused… yes, those are not the same? where should I be overwriting America/New_York that I’m not
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yeah
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, first off, do you have everything backed up? you could back up this drive as it is, using dd in case it doesn't go right
<Pici> /25/21
<Guest36154> lotuspchyje n MonkeyDust, I used to have "Miner49er", "NAB" n oine other ASCII games on the tapes.. Then learned how to "hack" the BASIC for "Miner" became the richest 7th grader around... LOOONG before bitcoin was a glimmer..
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, can do back up how?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: do you have another 1tb drive?
<kingxmod> hello , i have a problem with the suspension of ubuntu-mate
<EriC^^> Guest36154: do you have files you absolutely need?
<EriC^^> you could get the files from the home dir and save them to another disk from testdisk before trying to recover the whole partition table
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, no 1Tb but could probably fit parts of the data on the still Attached 500 Gb.. If oculd get linux to read it in the GUI.. Am not as good at Linux CLI as I once was with COMmand Line.. Getting 1Tb parts visible to Ubunt n Linux could enable me to take Win 7 disc with me back to NH(train leaves SC in 16 hours n still have another barn frame to help best friend take down) so getting the Parts functional again would allow a "C
<Guest36154> lean Win7" install at later date then reinstall of 14.04 n 17.2(or 3), breaking Win 7 again prob.. Advice sysadmins??
<kevinburke> FYI, I posted that timezone question here: http://askubuntu.com/q/746736/278643
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, go to one of the linux partitions at the bottom and press "p"
<EriC^^> it should show the files
<pran> hi drone
<lotuspsychje> kevinburke: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/3375/how-to-change-time-zone-settings-from-the-command-line
<exnihilo> Hi this is my first time here
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, the parts showing in the upload from bottom up are: 8 Gb swap; 485 Gb 17.2; 245 Gb 14.04(had a 2 or 4 Gb swap or unalloc in here i think); then th 18 Gb swap "Buffer" so win 7 could have first 210 Gb f
<exnihilo> Just found this channel thanks to google
<Guest36154> of drive for itself(fat finger miss key..)
<exnihilo> I was wondering if I could ask a couple of questions
<lotuspsychje> exnihilo: welcome to the ubuntu community, you can ask ubuntu questions here
<teward> !ask | exnihilo
<ubottu> exnihilo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok which partition has the data you need?
<exnihilo> ok sorry and thanks for the advice
<EriC^^> Guest36154: go to that partition and press "p" and see if the files are there
<Guest36154> ubottu, very adroit a bot, you are.. high functioning in a 'bot, is good, yes?
<ubottu> Guest36154: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ the most important is the 485 Part
<EriC^^> you are french?
<Guest36154> so do the P on it
<EriC^^> yes
<exnihilo> The speed parameter under connection information displays the speed of my ISP or my ethernet speed?
<yhouse> hello guys
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, 485 Gb lists well, I can just get into the "home" from here to get to the desktop n my files??
<lotuspsychje> exnihilo: no thats the max speed your adapter can handle
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yes, press right arrow to open a dir
<lotuspsychje> exnihilo: to know your isp speed, do an online speed test or an ubuntu iso download
<Guest36154> Have gotten to my "desktop" n my "User" home dir with ictures n music n all
<Guest36154> HATE MISKEYING.....
<exnihilo> By adapter you mean network interface card?
<exnihilo> right?
<lotuspsychje> exnihilo: yes wifi or ethernet depends wich your on
<lotuspsychje> exnihilo: what speed does it show?
<exnihilo> I'm pretty sure my mobo nic supports gigabyte speed and i have a cat 5e cable
<tga> greetings. any pointers for triggering actions on midi events? as far as I can tell xev doesn't see midi devices
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok you want the whole /home dir?
<exnihilo> So how come i only see 100 Mb/s
<lotuspsychje> exnihilo: you can also ask more network related questions in ##networking mate
<exnihilo> So you think i better head there
<exnihilo> Ok thanks for you information lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> exnihilo: well this channel is for specific ubuntu problems if you have any
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, this "chat" stuff is cool n all that but i beat ADHD by purposely slowing my existence down, think it's cool that MonkeyDust, ubottu n lustopsycheje helped otu but Hiow do I change the screen so I can just read what you are saying.?? I am not a "Pakled", just have to be methodical so I don't F*&#( it up worse.."
<exnihilo> Ok I'll come back whenever I'got one thx
<lotuspsychje> !manual | exnihilo start here and welcome to ubuntu
<ubottu> exnihilo start here and welcome to ubuntu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, also all the entries are in RED.. Does that signify how F^** up my Part is?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: all?
<EriC^^> /home/user is in red for instance?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ Have gotten down individual file names I recognize.. Whiole Screen is Red, every filename
<EriC^^> Guest36154: is there a size next to them?
<EriC^^> try to recover some files by pressing c
<Guest36154> EriC^^, some have sizes, looks like some do not, likely FOLDERs that are DIR's on their own, am going to try n do "C"opy of selected files n see if can put them on the Desktop of the Linus Install shell from the stick
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ chose a file n am now given option of /home/mint.. guessing the "Desktop" here is the "Desktop" of the shell I am in??
<MonkeyDust> Guest36154  are you using Mint?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, have selected "Desktop" is now complaining of low disk space because the stick is only an 8GB right?? how do I force testdisk to see my 500Gb?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: you have to mount it
<EriC^^> Guest36154: and go to where it's mounted
<Guest36154> MonkeyDust, am using my 17.2 USB to run the Toshiba with the 1Tb in the drive bay n the 500 Gb on external power via a usb
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, how to mount from inside the 17.2 USB stick?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: try sudo lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<ikonia> how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<ikonia> am I missing something with it ?
<EriC^^> he has 14.04 and 17.2
<Guest36154> will try.. copying failed due to low disk space.. guessing the Install stick shell only has permission to use it's own "in stick" swap space??
<ikonia> what do you mean "he has"
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, am trying sudo etc now
<EriC^^> i mean he has them installed
<ikonia> right - but how does "this" have anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm not seeing anything to fix/manipulate ubuntu
<EriC^^> he's trying to recover his ubuntu install
<EriC^^> after installing windows and messing the partitions up
<cbarrett> good morning
<Guest36154> ikonia Ihave a triple boot 1Tb.. ubuntu mate 14.04 n linux mate 17.3 w a Win 7 bollux on the Part table due to Win &idiocy
<cbarrett> I've managed to overwrite /etc/shells with garbage, I'd like to reset it
<cbarrett> is the default contents of that file available somewhere?
<ikonia> cbarrett: just a list of valid shells
<cbarrett> I understand
<elcamino> hi
<cbarrett> I'd just like to reset it to the default
<cbarrett> The default contents of that file should be available somewhere, right?
<ikonia> cbarrett: it's just a list of valid shells
<ikonia> just put in the valid shells you want
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, sudo lsblk etc returns this: http://termbin.com/pq6j
<cbarrett> I understand. I use a non-standard shell, and I don't want to mess up any of the other software my company uses
<cbarrett> not sure which shells it depends on
<graps> Hi
<cbarrett> So I want to reset it back to the default
<cbarrett> If you don't know what that is, that's fine
<cbarrett> Maybe someone else can help me
<cbarrett> But repeating the you already said comes across as rude
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, had to open another TERM to do the sudo lsblk etc.. how does the Mount concept work to get the 500 Gb, via USB recognized by the 17.2 shell I am in???
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, What is your Geographic location? is almost noon here in South Carolina..
<nacc> cbarrett: you could use `apt-file` to see what provides taht file and maybe reconfigure or reinstall that package? or just extract it and copy out the file?
<graps> Guest36154: Hello from San Diego ! It's almost 8:30AM here
<Guest36154> graps am guessing all Assistors on this chat are global??
<cbarrett>  /etc/shells should be part of the operating system, it would surprise me if it was provided by a package
<nacc> cbarrett: i think it's generated at runtime,though, possibly
<cbarrett> I'm not a linux user normally, I only use it at work
<lotuspsychje> Guest36154: we have users/volunteers all over the world indeed
<kernelus> hello
<graps> Guest36154: Sure, it could be someone from Georgia in Russia, or Georgia, USA
<s_n> hey
<cbarrett> (normalyl I use BSD)
<s_n> anyone know where can i find debugging symbols for bash?
<nacc> cbarrett: it's part of the login shell setup, so it depends on what you mean by "operating system" :) just spin up a container or VM and copy the file out?
<kernelus> can someone help me? i downloaded tar.gz file and extracted it. then i made ./configure and more files appear but when i type make nothing happen
<cbarrett> I don't know how to spin up a container or VM, but I will look into that. I know that's something that's done here
<s_n> "apt-cache search bash | grep -i dbg" doesn't show anything useful
<cbarrett> Thank you nacc
<lotuspsychje> kernelus: what are you trying to install exactly
<nacc> cbarrett: should be pretty easy to do, i'd think, depending on which ubuntu you're on
<cbarrett> Trusty
<kernelus> im trying to install Qtractor
<nacc> s_n: what version of ubuntu?
<graps> s_n: debugging symbols...try http://bashdb.sourceforge.net/bashdb.html ?
<Guest36154> lotuspsychje, Cannot Emphasize How Seriously Appreciated Assistors are.. am not that much a noob.. just have "17" different Projects going on an Really Hate Win & idiocy F*$( my Part tables up...
<wang__> hello,it's long time not float
<kernelus> and i follow instructions on their website
<s_n> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<nacc> s_n: have you tried adding the ddebs repository? I'm not sure when that went into effect (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash)
<EriC^^> Guest36154: 1 sec
<EriC^^> eating and stuff
<lotuspsychje> kernelus: its already in ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> !info qtractor | kernelus
<ubottu> kernelus: qtractor (source: qtractor): MIDI/Audio multi-track sequencer application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1build1 (wily), package size 1265 kB, installed size 5295 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<graps> Guest36154: It's a pleasure to help someone
<lotuspsychje> s_n: also, update to latest asap mate
<lotuspsychje> !usn | s_n to stay secure
<ubottu> s_n to stay secure: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<mcphail> s_n: have a look at the information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<s_n> ubottu: sure. thanks
<graps> s_n: You can also try github: http://gist.github.com/mikesart/11274126
<lotuspsychje> kernelus: hydrogen is very recommended too
<s_n> ok, looks like i needs these ddebs repo
<Guest36154> graps, thnks. Hence the question on Geo Location because being up a 3 am for someone local time to them to help us with "issues" is a serious, respectable committment..
<cbarrett> nacc: I figured it out. Thank you very much for your help
<mcphail> s_n: however, bash is trivial to build manually if you want to make the debug symbols yourself
<kernelus> lotuspsychje: i can edit mp3 files in that app?
<nacc> cbarrett: np, glad you got yourself up & running
<graps> Guest36154: If it's not an official Ubuntu admin/sysop that's assisting you, though, it may only be free advice...might not help per se
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, can i do the "mount" trick in another shell to force the 17.2 install shell to recognize a storage devicec?
<lotuspsychje> kernelus: not sure in wich format it saves the project, test out yourself perhaps
<s_n> mcphail: true. but i've already have an instance i need to debug
<kernelus> lotuspsychje: ok thank you
<Guest36154> graps.. Understood, so this is help from knowlegable ones but the accumulated knowledge is the way it works, not the concentration thereof into one or a few brains..
<graps> Guest36154: Sure :)
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, your skill level seems to be up to this task..
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, imback
<EriC^^> Guest36154: it's already mounted it seems at /media/mint/201
<Guest36154> ERiC^^,am guessing that there is other steps I need to take.. hence the question of location to know if success is possible
<Guest36154>  /Media/Mint/201 on my computer?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yeah
<EriC^^> in testdisk first try to copy the important files you need to /media/mint/201
<EriC^^> if that's the other big partition
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, so what is way to force storage to go there?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: in testdisk when you choose where to save
<EriC^^> instead of /home/mint go to /media/.. with the arrows
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, OHHH use 201 as the location???
<EriC^^> yes if that's the stuff
<EriC^^> type df -h /media/mint/201
<EriC^^> to see its size
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, am going to try now
<graps> EriC^^: Guest36154 can also do a df /media/mint/201 to get k-blocks, and can sort it acc. to size
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ n graps, appreciate the quick terms.. am not that up to speed on all the UNIverXe acronyms.. Do I use the df command in a diff term from the testdisk one?
<Guest36154> because I tried to df in that term an it didn't recognoize it
<s_n> thanks all
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yeah dont type anything in the testdisk terminal
<graps> Guest36154: You can use df by itself to group partitions/disks according to k-block sizes with the sort command, like df /media/mnt/201 | sort -k <k-block position>
<graps> Guest36154: Or, df /media/mint/201 | sort -nk
<graps> Guest36154: Actually, if the k-block is position 5, then it would be: df /media/mnt/201 | sort -nk 5
<EriC^^> graps: /join #df
<EriC^^> j/k
<graps> EriC^^: Hehe
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ n graps, "df /media/mint/201" in other term returns "df: 'media/mint/201': No such file or directory". Is my syntax off? I know UNIveXrse is anal about spaces n punctuation marks..
<EriC^^> Guest36154: you're missing the leading "/"
<EriC^^> type df -h to make it easier to see the size
<graps> Guest36154: Yes, acc. to EriC^^
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, so "/df/media/mint/201" no spaces??
<graps> Guest36154: Almost. "df -h /media/mint/201"
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, trying that command now..
<k1l> Guest36154: details matter! if someone already spoonfeeds the command to you dont change it. if it is " a -x /b/d" dont make it "a/x/b/d" that is not working that way.
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, exact command used: df -h /media/mint/201 , as typed into other term returns the complaint that there is no such directory, but the term puts some colons in there.. What is "df" is should i check out the man page?
<graps> Guest36154: You might be mistyping "mnt" versus "mint"
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, used "Q" to get back to original all RED files of the /home/toshibauser files.. am going to try an get to the 500 GB storage device..
<Guest36154> graps. correct.. did that 2 of the first 5 tries
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, n going to try the "C" multiple files..
<EriC^^> Guest36154: choose some important file to test
<EriC^^> and save it anywhere
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, not sure which of you suggested arrow keys.. the scroll of the chat is pretty fast an re-reading takes fumble finger miskeys hence my request on how to fix the window previously to just see what was sent to me.. am going to try the selected file trick "C"opy now
<EriC^^> ok
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, have Mulitples Selected(turned Green).. Am trying to find the 500 Gb attached drive.. but it still stops at the "/mint" usb key directory hive
<graps> Guest36154: Did you try searching /media ?
<graps> KiazakiVagyok: Hi
<KiazakiVagyok> hi
<orion> Hi. When I run: "du -a . | sort -n -r | head -n 10" with bash I get this error: "sort: Illegal byte sequence" How do I fix this?
<graps> KiazakiVagyok: Are you Hungarian ?
<KiazakiVagyok> Yes
<KiazakiVagyok> azaz igen :)
<KiazakiVagyok> Te?
<KiazakiVagyok> And you?
<Guest36154> graps n ERiC^^, when i use arrow keys to go down to the media selection of the "Directory /", it only gives me the options of".."." "mint" "cdrom"
<graps> KiazakiVagyok: Oh, okay. I studied the language a little bit...Magyar, that is
<KiazakiVagyok> graps: Hard language :)
<graps> KiazakiVagyok: Yes ! But the women are beautiful ;)
<KiazakiVagyok> graps: yes it's true
<EriC^^> Guest36154: if you open the file manager can you see the 500gb in /media/mint?
<KiazakiVagyok> graps: where are you living?
<graps> KiazakiVagyok: I'm in San Diego, California. And you ?
<KiazakiVagyok> Hungary Békéscsaba
<lotuspsychje> !ot | KiazakiVagyok graps
<ubottu> KiazakiVagyok graps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s_n> hey again. i followed http://linux-debugger-bits.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/bash-symbols.html to install these bash dbg symbols.
<graps> ubottu: Sorry :)
<s_n> unfortunately it failed to find symbols on sudo apt-get install bash-dbgsym=4.2-5ubuntu3
<s_n> of course i have changed the "4.2-5ubuntu3" bit
<s_n> to the currently installed one
<KiazakiVagyok> graps: http://mail.bekescsaba.hu:8080/axis-cgi/mjpg/video.cgi?resolution=1024x768&compression=50&dummy=1419059664427
<KiazakiVagyok> here
<lotuspsychje> KiazakiVagyok: not here please, you can use the offtopic channel
<s_n> any ideas how to check if/what symbols are for bash/other pkgs in these ddebs repos?
<KiazakiVagyok> ok.
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ YESS, opened it up an have both the 10.04 ised n the 17.2 side of the 500Gb available via the GUI.. How do I find them in the testdisk term, or do i go through the other term???
<s_n> ok. browser does just fine
<lotuspsychje> s_n: you can use apt-cache search keyword to search packages if you like
<graps> KiazakiVagyok: Thanks, I'll check that out
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, in testdisk press c then press left arrow twice
<EriC^^> Guest36154: go to /media/ then the user etc
<graps> kiazakiVagyok: Is it a .avi or .mov file ?
<s_n> lotuspsychje: yes. nothing for bash these though
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, the file manager also sees my 256 GB flash i put in to test if i could get to it.. going to do the "arrow twice " now
<s_n> s/these/there
<KiazakiVagyok> graps: some kind of streaming format.
<valleycat> just tried to dual boot my new laptop with ubuntu and it's not showing up in the boot menu, what do I need to do for it to show up?
<graps> KiazakiVagyok: Okay. Do you have a question for the Ubuntu channel ?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, there they are!! but they are all in RED?? Is this how I get the selected files to be copied??
<EriC^^> Guest36154: just highlight one file, and press "c" ( small case not capital )
<DevAntoine> I'm lost with ACL. It's the first time I use LVM thus I don't know where to set my acl. I've found it's in /etc/mtab but there such a huge number of lines! I don't know how to read this file
<DevAntoine> is it my root line?
<skinux> My FSTAB has SWAP commented out, with another line indicating CryptSWAP. If I comment out Cryptswap line and uncomment normal SWAP, will my system use SWAP again?
<EriC^^> skinux: it'll probably add another cryptswap entry
<EriC^^> is it 15.10?
<DevAntoine> or should I put my acl on fstab?
<Egyptian[Web]> hi - will this command - sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic - also remove the dependencies like headers ?
<EriC^^> Egyptian[Web]: no
<Egyptian[Web]> EriC^^: how do i tell it to remove dependencies too?
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: no. list the packages with "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<graps> brb
<Egyptian[Web]> i am looking to write  (or find ) a script that will purge all old kernels
<EriC^^> there was a script somebody posted today
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: you are too late. its already done :)
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: what ubuntu are you on?
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: this is a bash one-liner: dpkg --list | grep 'linux-headers' | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<SCHAAP137> anyone have issues updating libpam-runtime on 14.04? getting a dpkg error
<k1l> with changing linux-headers to linux-image it will work for kernels
<skinux> EriC^^: Then how do I get Ubuntu to start using SWAP again?
<toomanyerrors> ok
<chrisw957> gstreamer
<jatin30> I am having trouble running       sudo dpkg -i linux-image-3.0.0-rc3-xia_05_amd64.deb   I am getting this http://imgur.com/yiyjk8Z
<EriC^^> skinux: why don't you get it working with the cryptswap?
<skinux> Only because I don't know how.
<SCHAAP137> ah, fixed the libpam-runtime package upgrade issue, by just doing sudo apt-get install -f
<toomanyerrors> just installed unity 8 from apt on 14.04 how do i start using it
<SCHAAP137> on 14.04
<k1l> jatin30: any reason you install that with a .deb package?
<skinux> Why does it even need to encrypt SWAP anyway?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, SERIOUS question.. In arrowing around i found my Music directory.. over 150 files.. BUT some are in RED, others are in WHITE.. If i cycle through other dir's on the 1 Tb,seeing RED or WHITE.. THE RED signifies files that are somehow harmed or questionable due to the Win 7 attempt?? Therefore the RED ones are still recoverable but A) have to find a place to put them(external or on the flash if I can force testdisk to see it
<Guest36154>  AND B)can then work on an obvious(by now) reformat n "Clean install" of Win 7??
<jatin30> kll: I am installing linux XIA for which its part of instructions
<Braybaut> skinux, you need encrypt swap partitions ?
<k1l> skinux: because if you use swap it will be plaintext and could be used to decrypt your data.
<toomanyerrors> guys
<toomanyerrors> how do i start using unity8?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yeah red usually means they can't be recovered
<toomanyerrors> i installed using apt-get install unity8
<k1l> jatin30: does "ls -al" list those files?
<Egyptian[Web]> k1l: so thats one liner is sufficient to purge kernel and dependencies? what about it picking up linux-generic ?
<toomanyerrors> with all the dependencies
<k1l> toomanyerrors: why didnt you use the lxc install i linked you?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^. for REAL??????
<toomanyerrors> i tried
<EriC^^> Guest36154: if you had a way of backing up the entire drive, it would be WAY easier just to let testdisk rewrite the extended partition stuff
<toomanyerrors> i didnt understand how to
<toomanyerrors> i dont even know what an lxc is
<EriC^^> basically it will just say this partition is extended and has these 3 partitions in it, and then you can attempt to mount it as usual ( maybe that's all windows did was erase them from the partition table )
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, is that the "dd" thing you mentioned a whilw age?
<Guest36154> while ago
<EriC^^> Guest36154: but i've never recovered an extended partition like that before and if you could backup that would be better
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yes, exactly
<k1l> jatin30: you need to specific the /path/to/the/kernel.deb or you need to go to the folder before with cd.
<EriC^^> dd will copy the entire hdd bit for bit, so you can always get to where you're at right now in case testdisk doesn't work out
<k1l> jatin30: it cant find the .deb files, that is the error
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, so what does "dd" stand for and does it "image" the whole Drive or just the data??
<EriC^^> it images the whole drive, from 0 sector to the last, ( mbr and partition table etc included ) and it doesn't understand data, it just copies at a very low level
<jatin30> k1l: I just found those files in ls -al in red but just with a better version I'll try to fix that Thanks
<EriC^^> i think it's disk dump or who knows i've heard other names
<ubuntu-mate> yo
<Guest36154> ERi
<ubuntu-mate> hey bros
<Egyptian[Web]> k1l: official ubuntu docs says to use  dpkg -l | tail -n +6 | grep -E 'linux-image-[0-9]+' | grep -Fv $(uname -r) ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels#Safely_removing_old_kernels
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, (miskey) so thats why the whole other 1 Tb idea could work..If the file is in RED is the "Entry" is still there but the Win 7 attempt may have harmed it somehow??
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: there are several different ways to script that.
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: there is also purge-old-kernels  in bikeshed. that is used since 15.04 as standard on new kernel installs
<EriC^^> Guest36154: i dont know, it could just be a file you deleted long ago
<EriC^^> Guest36154: i doubt windows did anything to the files, i think it just removed the 2 partitions
<Guest36154> ERiC^^,(we were typing at the same time)no the files are current but i just looked through some other entries.. Songs that are definitely seriously different have the same "4096" length... Could that have been Win 7 making a whole bunch of sectors where it doesn't belong,n then trying to use Rescatux to attempt repair of "MBR"
<EriC^^> Guest36154: i'll try to create an extended partition on my hdd and delete it and see if testdisk recovers it or can see it fine
<EriC^^> oh i cant in gpt
<EriC^^> maybe i'll try it in a vm
<skinux> Okay, well...how do I get cryptswap to work?
<skinux> I read about a bug that makes cryptswap not work after hibernation, which I'm guessing may have happened during the night after I had locked the desktop.
<skinux> Has that bug ever been fixed?
<crond> eh?
<crond> my swap is encrypted, works fine
<crond> i can sleep, etc.
<EriC^^> Guest36154: 4096 are usually the size of dirs
<graps> I'm back
<skinux> atop says there is 0 SWAP, so obviously it's not workign
<skinux> Wait, even with CryptSWAP, shouldn't GPArted recognize the SWAP partition as SWAP?
<crond> skinux, I didn't have to do anything but specify the partiton as swap and
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, (typing at same time again, heheh) Yes that appears to be so because the 4096's have their songs in them, even if they are RED 4096's they still turn WHITE when i check them out.. THought: ubuntu mate n linux mate use different file structures don't they?? i think I used Gparted to make the Linux mate a ext4 n the Ubunt mate a ext3 type, if i remember correct.. I do not comprehend the vm or gpt comments..  are you going to
<Guest36154>  do that now or just thinking aloud??
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, i've booted a vm and made some extended partitions
<crond> skinux, and have an fstab entry
<crond>  /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<skinux> crond: Well, that's usually how it works, but in my case it doesn't seem ot be working like that
<crond> like such
<zykotick9> crond: you're using encrypted lvm though
<crond> zykotick9, yes
<crond> did i misunderstand the issue? if so, apologies
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ubuntu and mint can both use ext3 or ext4
<skinux> Here's my FSTAB https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db
<k1l> skinux: what is your actual issue?
<crond> skinux, you have the type set to none in your fstab
<crond> is that your intent?
<k1l> skinux: i only see you asking about cryptswap since days. so waht is the issue at all?
<crond> er mount point set to none
<crond> gah
<crond> i can't read
<zykotick9> swap has no mount point!
<crond> zykotick9, see comment about being unable to read :P
<teknologiskolen> Decrypt this: uqNIonxP8TthvadBo/TC+TLhmpOSc0ONxGwNn37V4GpXPK7ZchqlwCVTepXNb+X7
<EriC^^> Guest36154: this is the extended partition i made http://termbin.com/0vv7
<zykotick9> crond: but i mean, swap isn't suppose to have a mount point.  none is normal.
<V7> Uuuh
<crond> zykotick9, yeah i know, I misread
<V7> I <3 Nmap
<V7> Espiecially
<skinux> I just noticed swap has no mount point. It should, I specified it during installation.
<V7> Zenmap with Topology feature ...
<k1l> skinux: no
<EriC^^> Guest36154: i'll put some files there, and then delete the 2 partitions and leave the last one so it's like your setup, and see what testdisk finds
<crond> I am unfamiliar with cryptswap, whatever that is, I assumed he meant lvm encrypted swap
<crond> so I'm out
<skinux> k1l: No what?
<V7> EriC^^: testdisk ...
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, Apparently you are correct about RED being damaged.. testdisk will not allow a RED entry to turn GREEN.. A WHITE entry anywhere will turn GREEN..(GUEST36154 is now dealing with realization that DATA may really be unrecoverable, even though I can see it on my screen......)
<k1l> skinux: swap is not mounted into the system. its used as swap. so "swap" is already the mountpoint
<V7> EriC^^: This's a finnaly ... util which you can use ... you should use it only when nothing helps.
<crond> you generally just mkswap the swap partition and then swapon /dev/sdX
<V7> finally *
<EdwardIII> hey, i've added a file containing the word 'manual' to /etc/init.d/mysql, but mysqld still starts at startup?
<EriC^^> V7: like when somebody's partitions get deleted from the partition table?
<skinux> Okay, so shouldn't FSTAB list the mountpoint as swap then?
<zykotick9> crond: <just for your info> encrypted-lvm has no problems with hibernate by default, trying to use an encrpted-swap without lvm breaks hibernation by default.
<V7> EriC^^: Uuh ... like this one
<V7> :D
<k1l> skinux: there is no mount point for swap
<crond> zykotick9, ahh interesting
<skinux> So, then the SWAP line is correct?
<EriC^^> V7: :D
<jatin30> I was installing linux kernel with XIA stack and I compiled properly but while installing after reboot when I had to select the new kernel I could not find the option. Whats wrong?
<k1l> skinux: yes. if that lvm partition is there, then its correct
<skinux> Okay, then why does atop say there is 0 swap
<k1l> jatin30: run sudo update-grub
<jatin30> k1l: and then reboot?
<zykotick9> skinux: forget atop for a second, does "free" show numbers beside Swap?
<k1l> jatin30: yes. but look at the output in terminal first if it added the kernel
<k1l> skinux: "free -m " in a pastebin please
<k1l> skinux: and did you create that yourself? or was it the ubuntu installer?
<jatin30> it showed this    http://imgur.com/QKqoxSW . Is it fine ?
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db
<k1l> jatin30: it added a 4.5 xia kernel
<V7> jatin30: Yup
<Guest36154> ERiC^^ n V7; guessing you guys all know each other pretty well with other sysdamin types on this chat.. Talk about never even having a clue what another world is like.. I knew chat universe was different, but coming for a visit for help...wow... pastebin, imgur, termbin AN THIS IS ONLY UBUNTLINUNIX GEEK universe!?!?!?? ALL THE OTHER CHATS THAT EXIST???!??!? (Guest36154 quietly experiences a skull top removal moment....)
<zykotick9> skinux: no swap right now 0 0 0
<V7> Guest36154: O.O
<k1l> <k1l> skinux: and did you create that yourself? or was it the ubuntu installer?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: i put some stuff, deleted them and trying testdisk now
<zykotick9> skinux: could you paste "cat /etc/fstab" we can't see the vim output in your last paste.
<V7> Guest36154: Also ... you could join #crypto : ) There guys will help you ;)
<k1l> skinux: and please pastebin /etc/crypttab
<zykotick9> skinux: oh, also could you paste "sudo blkid" as well.
<Guest36154> V7, I thought i knew what technomagery was.... till i rolled a "00"....
<jatin30> still not working No new option found on reboot
<k1l> jatin30: the output you showed lists the 4.5 xia kernel.
<V7> Guest36154: Look ... idk what the problem you have because I've looling in chat when you were here
<V7> I haven't been looking *
<EdwardIII> looling away
<jatin30> k1l: but I also dont understand why its not showing a new option
<V7> So .. I'll help with your trouble if I could, but know I have some troubles too :)
<V7> I'd *
<V7> help you *
<jatin30> options are the usual ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, windows boot manager, system setup . like before
<k1l> jatin30: please pastebin the output of "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<unix4linux> does ubuntu offer some cloud service that allows you to sync your $HOME env|profile across devices? For example, I have certain settings that i set in .vimrc or .bash_profile that are redundant across my pc's and laptops
<unix4linux> wondering if there is a simple way to keep things the same across them
<kamild1996> Hello, I'd like to switch my graphics driver from fglrx to padoka's driver and I'm not sure how to do it properly. Could someone give me a hand?
<V7> unix4linux: https://www.starryhope.com/online-backup-solutions-for-ubuntu-linux/
<V7> unix4linux: Look at the last one
<Guest36154> V7: have never used chat or imgur or anhy of the stuuf you guys all know so much about.. no hostility is in me.. just recognition of humbleness in the face of a vista through to another universe, that's all.. Oh an trying to recover really important data on two different partitions that I foolishly let Win 7 screw up, should have stayed away
<jatin30> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15402697/
<V7> Guest36154: Did you format them ?
<unix4linux> V7: checking it out
<k1l> jatin30: make a "uname -a" please
<jatin30> where?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok testdisk sees them, here's a screenshot
<V7> I'll reconnect now
<Guest36154> V7: no was trying to force Win 7 to stay in the first 210 Gb of a 1Tb multi boot
<k1l> jatin30: on that machine you did all that
<EriC^^> Guest36154: http://imgur.com/AZ6pqdk
<jatin30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15402707/
<Guest36154> EriC^^ will try to look at screenshot but not really sure what i will understand..
<EriC^^> well i created an extended one, with a 900mb and 140mb and 240mb partitions, put data in them all, and deleted the 900 and 140mb one
<EriC^^> so it's like yours exactly
<k1l> jatin30: you see? its already running that xia kernel
<EriC^^> i'm going to try to write the partition with testdisk now, let me see if stuff show in red like yours
<saltuk> join #vertx
<jatin30> k1l: yeah
<EriC^^> Guest36154: everything shows in red with 0 size
<EriC^^> so that's a good thing
<EriC^^> i'll try to rewrite the partition table now to what it was like
<EriC^^> or best as i can
<jatin30> what should I do now? I mean what are the possible reasons that option is not coming while rebooting
<snib27> uboto
<k1l> jatin30: it thinks that kernel is the regular ubuntu kernel. so it lists it as "ubuntu" now
<V7> I'm here
<EriC^^> Guest36154: another screenshot coming up
<k1l> jatin30: it should name the kernel version when you use "other options" in grub
<EriC^^> Guest36154: http://imgur.com/uVCMXQB
<EriC^^> Guest36154: this is what i have right now, i used the right arrow to select which partitions to be written, you press right arrow and it switches between P * and L ( primary, primary bootable, logical )
<EriC^^> Guest36154: so in mine there's the primary at the top, and the 3 logical ones which are in the extended partition
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, saw the AZ6pqdk scrnshot, what does it mean??
<boze> Every day when I turn on my computer it boots all the way up to the password screen, then freezes and I get a purple screen. If I reboot it works. Happens every day. I changed my grub. Any chance it's something I did wrong? I noticed when it boots correctly grub counts down from 30 which isn't what's in my grub file http://kopy.io/BoibC
<unix4linux> V7: do you currently use Deja Dup?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: that's what i first got in testdisk
<jushur> jatin30: was your /boot mounted properly when you did update-grub
<EriC^^> Guest36154: check the new screenshot, it's the same but with the partitions selected
<nicolas__> hello
<EriC^^> i'm going to write it now
<skinux> Okay, those files are now on Gist https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db
<unix4linux> I am wondering if I can do "Deja Dup + Google Drive" instead of "Deja Dup + Dropbox" considering gnome 3.18 in Ubuntu 16 will support Google Drive right out of the box
<jatin30> jushur: How do I check that because I dont know if it was
<teward> unix4linux: #ubuntu+1 i believe?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, i wrote it, it gave me a table with extended partition and them inside, pressed on write, then "y" and rebooting now
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, See what looks similar to my screen is.. Have not been able to get to the flashdrive i inserted in case can't get to the 500 Gb for storage.. is noon here in SC Where are you?am starting to get logy in the brain but think I may have to try backing up when get to NH.. Best friend is burning me copy of Win 7 to take with me..
<unix4linux> teward: Yea, I can ask there to see if anyone has tried it yet
<EriC^^> Guest36154: everything seems to be there
<EriC^^> Guest36154: it worked
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, chat is seriously fast.. Appreciate help n assistance.. trying to keep up with all that is going on n try to recover..feel like a 5th grader trying to keep up with 8th graders n high schoolers...
<EriC^^> Guest36154: ok, if you can get a 1tb to backup the hdd that'd be great
<EriC^^> your files are probably ok and easily recoverable though even if they were in red
<skinux> So, do the files on the Gist give any idea as to why SWAP isn't working?
<EriC^^> to recover them after you backup, you need to select the partitions with "P" and "L" next to them correctly
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, so i ma guessing that the RED entries i will have to go into to get the WHITE files since only the WHITES turn GREEN n put them onto a different device INSIDE the testdisk shell???
<V7> unix4linux: No, I'm not
<teknologiskolen_> No
<EriC^^> Guest36154: no just backup the hdd in case it goes wrong
<EriC^^> Guest36154: when you write the new partition table everything will just be there
<asterias> Hello guys. I think my question is pretty basic. I want to do some troubleshooting on my Ubuntu 14.04 VM so I added 2 new network cards. How can I use them instead of the one that I use know. Basically, how to I make eth2 my primary card instead of eth0? Thanks
<EriC^^> Guest36154: in the screenshot you put http://imgur.com/sk3RwNW
<ikonia> asterias: there is no such thing as primary card
<ikonia> the only thing you need to do is setup the IP's and the routing
<EriC^^> Guest36154: the first 2 entries need to have a "P" next to them , skip linux swap, then the last 3 need to have a "L" next to them
<asterias> ikonia: thanks. any how-to that you recommend?
<skinux> zykotick9: I put that information on the Gist. Does it tell you anything? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db
<rdlf1024> My system has been using too much bandwidth, but my Torrent client is not doing anything, just like Firefox! Is there any application that lets me know which app is consuming my bandwidth?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, how do I save the entries of this chat for offline use??? it keeps cycling an can't read all that you wrote to be able to do later..
<zykotick9> skinux: yup ;)  was just replying.  so your crypttab has a UUID=3f5e7ccb-d3a1-49ab-84c1-50167483ba96 for swap, but we DON'T see that UUID in "blkid" output - i don't think it exists!
<EriC^^> !irclogs | Guest36154
<ubottu> Guest36154: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Guest36154> ubottu is really a'bot????
<ubottu> Guest36154: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> Guest36154: yeah
<Guest36154> Really???
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, that !irCLOGS do i download it or how does that work?
<EriC^^> Guest36154: it's a site
<skinux> Why would UUID have been changed?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, ok is that what I type into the browser?
<zykotick9> skinux: they didn't, you don't have a swap partition right now... just a lot of ntfs/vfat stuff and a ext4 partition...
<Pici> Guest36154: look at what ubottu told you right after EriC^^ used that command.
<Guest36154> Pici, thanks, just surprised a 'bot actually can respond in such a way..
<skinux> I don't understand. I had one during installation, but apparently after installation it disappeared...?
<Guest36154> ERiC^^, Your guidance gives me hope I can do this.. Appreciate it.. be well
<EriC^^> Guest36154: no problem
<darkfrog> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 server and trying to configure iptables to route port 80 for my 4 ip addresses to internal ports and it's not cooperating.  I've tried: "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0:0 -d 1.2.3.4 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 1.2.3.4:8000" but it doesn't seem to work.  If I just do 1.2.3.4:8000 it connects just fine
<Antares> how to open the admin port for wine ? how to run a wine by sudo
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<zykotick9> Antares: i'd very much caution against using sudo and wine together :|
<Multbrelch> Hi all. I do a X11 redirection (forwaring) from a SPARC Solaris 2.5 box to a lubuntu box. I use Xephyr and fvwm as a window manager. For some applications on the SUN, the lucida-sans-bold font is needed, otherwise they do not start. I got the fonts from the SUN, but where to install on Ubuntu?
<Antares> zykotick9, http://i.imgur.com/fW5dZWr.png
<Antares> wine: /home/hacker/.wine is not owned by you
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: :D
<zykotick9> Antares: sorry i'm in a fbterm session right now, can't see images at the moment...
<Fenix_Pegrino> Guys can someone tell me what is the best way to add python libraries on Ubuntu 15.1 LTS?
<Pici> Fenix_Pegrino: Ones that aren't provided within our package repositories? Create a virtualenv and install them with pip.
<Fenix_Pegrino> Pici: yes, mmm. How do I create the virtualenv?
<Fenix_Pegrino> Pici: Ive heard of pip, but I have never manage to install it :(
<Pici> Fenix_Pegrino: install the python-virtualenv package first, and see a tutorial like: http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/dev/virtualenvs/  (personally I use virtualenvwrapper to take care of this stuff for me)
<skinux> Well, I see blkid doesn't even see the SWAP partition.
<Pici> Fenix_Pegrino: if you're using python3, you should already have venv, but honestly I'm not that familiar with its usage.  The folks in #python can provide some more help with that.
<Fenix_Pegrino> Pici: Ill try it, thank you very much!. Perfect Ill connect to that channel also :)
<skinux> So, what do I do about blkid not seeing SWAP partition???
<ren0v0> Hi, i've just connected a USB DAC, and ubuntu shows an additional option "Analogue Output (device name) in sound settings. Now if i click it, it does output through my speakers connected to USB DAC. But 1) i have intermittent cracking noises, seemingly when i do more CPU intensive tasks. 2) Why is it called "Analogue", if its connected to USB??
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Hi.. since yesterday the update manager (12.04) has been very slow in downloading. About 1/5th of my normal speed. and even visiting ubuntu.com from the browser is very slow. My other downloads have normal speed, howerver. Is something wrong with Canonical's servers? Has anyone else experienced this?
<Kevin`> how can I add an input rule to ufw that specified a source address? the wiki and manpage has examples without any addresses for input, and examples with source and destination for forward
<Kevin`> specifies*
<frostschutz> skinux, is it encrypted swap?
<vin_> anyone online?
<vin_> anyone?
<le_pig> vin_: If you have a support question, just ask.
<vin_> how to enable ecn support in ubuntu 14.04
<le_pig> ipv4 or ipv6?
<le_pig> vin_: sorry. ipv4 or ipv6?
<vin_> I tried adding net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf file and then running sysctl -p on my host and guest OS. However when I ping between the two and check using wireshark I'm still seeing Non-ECN transport.
<vin_> For ipv4
<le_pig> vin_: I believe you can modify that in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn
<le_pig> vin_: try the following:  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn
<vin_> I tried echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn but dint work
<vin_> yeah
<le_pig> ah
<le_pig> vin_: In that case, I'm not sure.  Let's wait and see if someone else has an idea.
<q-_-p> hi, i'm having a weird problem with my mouse in ubuntu, it is randomly generating clicks/releases, i have tried leaving the mouse untouched in XEV and it's generating EnterNotify, KeymapNotify, ButtonPress, ButtonRelease, and LeaveNotify events on its own
<q-_-p> does not have any issues on windows, does not happen with other mice that i have
<q-_-p> seems to get worse the longer the system has been booted
<vin_> le_pig: Ok.. But is it all that you need to do ? because all over the internet I could find only these two methods. I tried both restarted my systems and tried and also tried without restarting. I'm really not able to figure out what's wrong. Let's wait.
<ren0v0> Can anyone help with this USB DAC issue?  >  http://pastebin.com/Ez2trXTz
<vin_> lle_pig: Is there any basic kernel requirement for it? I'm using 3.13.0-83-generic.
<q-_-p> also happens on debian
<skinux> frostschutz: Yes, I believe it is encrypted SWAP
<frostschutz> skinux, what's in /etc/crypttab?
<zykotick9> frostschutz: re-skinux a UUID for swap that isn't seen in "sudo blkid" output :|
<skinux>  https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db
<mark____> are there any problems with security.ubuntu.com ?
<mark____> having issues running apt-get update for the last two days
<mark____> just with that mirror
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> mark____ I seem to have the same kind of issues
<mark____> ugh, config management runs an apt-get update before every run and it's stalling all my config management
<mark____> going to have to remove the mirror for now
<Dworf> how to enable special scandic chars terminal -> ssh -> ubuntu server irssi
<EriC^^> skinux: you have to prepare the swap partition
<frostschutz> skinux, that can't work... parted -l, do you know which partition is supposed to be swap?
<Dworf> i think i have utc 8 both
<Dworf> and its only with irssi
<Dworf> but works with putty -> ssh -> irssi
<V7> Dworf: Maybe #irssi ?
<EriC^^> skinux: there's some bug in the new ubuntu's that keeps erasing the swap's luks header info and there's a fix involving adding an offset=1024 to /etc/crypttab, something along those lines
<V7> I'm using irssi too :)
<V7> Right now
<V7> <3 it
<reisio> Dworf: with putty as opposed to another ssh client, you mean?
<EriC^^> skinux: try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dworf> it works with putty -> openssh server -> irssi. but it wont work with ubuntu terminal -> openssh server -> irssi
<frostschutz> skinux, if you know which partition should be swap, you can apply this method (its archlinux wiki but should work similar in ubuntu) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Swap_encryption#UUID_and_LABEL
<Pici> Dworf: change your encoding in ubuntu terminal to utf-8
<skinux> I do know which partition..should be sda8
<zykotick9> frostschutz: i _believe_ skinux's issue is that there isn't a swap partition.
<reisio> Dworf: using what, ordinary Ubuntu with Unity?
<skinux> zykotick9: Yes there is, I specified it during installation, and the partition exists, it's just not recognized by Ubuntu
<Dworf> reisio: yup default ubuntu desktop 15...
<frostschutz> zykotick9, nah, ubuntu installer is just buggy if it creates crypttab swap like that. the entry shown by skinux can not work. (it will work on the first re-boot after install and then not anymore because mkswap destroyed the uuid it was using)
<skinux> Okay. So the question is how do I fix the missing UUID
<zykotick9> skinux: your previous paste https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db seems to contratict what you think.  /dev/sda8 doesn't seem to exist.  frostschutz
<skinux> Ubuntu Disks tool shows it
<frostschutz> zykotick9, it does not exist in blkid output if it has no uuid and nothing (plain encrypted random data)
<ShutterBC> I really want to debug why upgraded chrome hangs constantly, but I'm no good at identifying which thread is stuck
<zykotick9> frostschutz: my lvm encrypted swap shows up, but you're right that does have a UUID... that cryptswap does break - so i guess you're right... /dev/mapper/jen--vg-swap_1: UUID="6c2af170-ee5d-4b29-a17f-e2ab14295328" TYPE="swap"
<EriC^^> skinux: it should show up in sudo parted -l , can you paste its output?
<q-_-p> i did some more diggign and it seems to be "button 10" which does not exist on the mouse, afaict, how would i go about disabling button 10 specifically?
<skinux> Okay, it's on the Gist now https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db
<reisio> Dworf: what's 'locale' say?
<iyagi> hi
<skinux> parted -l doesn't see sda8, but it's ther
<frostschutz> skinux, 5000MB size as shown in your output?
<skinux> Yes, that would be the size of SWAP
<frostschutz> skinux, ok... well, with GPT, you can use PARTUUID/PARTLABEL (you'd have to set the label/name with parted). Or you can give it a genuine UUID/LABEL with the method shown in the wiki link I gave you, it should work
<skinux> How am I supposed to set a UUID on something it doesn't see?
<zykotick9> skinux: so i was mistaken, sorry.  there is a sda8...  i suspect frostschutz's explanation above might explain why it's not working anymore... best of luck.  sidenote, next time you _might_ want to look into encrypted-lvm at install time...
<Earlo> if I have a file in /path/to/my/file/thefile, how do I make it so, that when I write thefile to console, no matter what dir I am in , it will run thefile?
<frostschutz> skinux, as shown here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Swap_encryption#UUID_and_LABEL
<ren0v0> Can anyone help with this USB DAC issue?  >  http://pastebin.com/Ez2trXTz
<frostschutz> skinux, (don't do it if you don't understand what it does)
<EriC^^> skinux: the 5gb sda8 is the swap?
<skinux> Yes
<EriC^^> skinux: sudo cryptsetup -d /dev/urandom create cryptswap /dev/sda8
<EriC^^> run that
<pppatrick> I am trying to install via usb to a thinkpad x220 but when I boot I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor.
<EriC^^> skinux: then sudo mkswap -f /dev/mapper/cryptswap -v1
<EriC^^> then it should have a uuid
<pppatrick> I have tried rewriting the iso to different usbs and used ddrescue and unetbootin
<frostschutz> EriC^^, /dev/mapper/cryptswap would have an uuid, but /dev/sda8 not (because encrypted), so after reboot there will still be - no swap
<pppatrick> I get a different error when I use unetbootin
<skinux> Error: /dev/mapper/cryptswap: unrecognized disk label
<BluesKaj> pppatrick, enable the usb to boot in th euefi/bios for starters
<skinux> Okay. Now I just update it in FSTAB?
<ph88_> hey guys i'm using ubunti 14.04  how can i get package  libre2-dev ?
<EriC^^> skinux: did you run the first cryptsetup command?
<nacc> ph88_: not available for 14.04, afaict.
<mljmac> Erarlo: If it is a program you can put the file in /usr/sbin then can you run your file
<ph88_> nacc is there any way to make it available ?
<skinux> Yes
<nacc> ph88_: not officially, maybe someone has put it in a PPA or something, but tha twould be unsupported. Why do you need it?
<ph88_> it's a dependency for a python thing
<ph88_> perhaps just compile from source ?
<EriC^^> skinux: type ls -ld /dev/mapper/cryptswap
<EriC^^> is it there?
<nacc> ph88_: presumably not a python thing supported in 14.04
<ngreen28> hi
<nacc> ph88_: so you should talk to the maintainer of that python thing
<ph88_> nacc, what ?
<ngreen28> i have a problem
<skinux> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Mar 16 11:07 /dev/mapper/cryptswap -> ../dm-0
<nacc> ph88_: "it's a dependency for a python thing" ... what python thing?
<ngreen28> i overwrite a file and i need to recover it how can i do that?
<ph88_> nacc, https://github.com/scrapinghub/portia
<ph88_> somewhere deep down in the dependency tree
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, try sudo mkswap -f /dev/mapper/cryptswap
<reisio> ngreen28: what file? Overwrote how?
<ngreen28> i made a cp __init__.py from one folder to another that already have another __init__.py
<ngreen28> and i want to roll back
<nacc> ph88_: are you using vagrant to build it, as suggested?
<frostschutz> ngreen28, that __init__.py was written by you? you have no backup copies, versioning system, ...?
<skinux> The command worked, but again, do I need to update FSTAB?
<ngreen28> im using odoo
<ph88_> nacc, no because vagrant requires virtualbox and i think it's overkill for my raspberry pi
<ngreen28> i think that is generated
<nacc> ph88_: what version of ubuntu does their vagrant spawn to build?
<ph88_> nacc, i don't know i didn't try their vagrant
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, what's in fstab right now?
<skinux> The same thing it had before
<ngreen28> i made a cp to a wrong path
<EriC^^> skinux: it's not on the gist
<mljmac> ngreen28: an overwrote file can't be recalled
<skinux> IT is now
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, leave it as is
<ngreen28> is imposible to roll back an cp
<nacc> ph88_: i'm not sure i follow. that pacakge doesn't exist in trusty, so i don't know how a package that is in trusty could depend on it. so presumably it (vagrant) installs alternative sources for packages or something
<mljmac> yes
<EriC^^> skinux: type sudo blkid and get the cryptswap UUID and put it in /etc/crypttab
<nacc> ph88_: e.g., they install the nginx repository
<nacc> ph88_: and they use pip to install a bunch of stuff
<nacc> ph88_: you should just do what they do in their vagrant file, i'd think
<EriC^^> skinux: also add at the end of the line after sha256,offset=1024
<ronyrocker> hello
<nacc> ph88_: but that has nothing to do with ubuntu at this point
<jatin30> I am trying to downgrade my subversion from 1.8.3 to 1.7
<ph88_> nacc, i don't know, i skipped vagrant and used virtualenv debian installation instructions https://portia.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installation.html#debian
<nacc> ph88_: did you run their provision.sh script? again, this is no longer an ubuntu question, really ...
<skinux> Okay, FSTAB is updated. So, will it automatically start using SWAP?
<jatin30> I found an ans on askubuntu to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list but its a read only file. how do I edit that
<ph88_> nacc, yes of course .. it exited on error because libre2-dev could not be found by apt-get
<frostschutz> skinux, no, it won't.
<EriC^^> skinux: you mean crypttab?
<skinux> It doesn't have sha256
<EriC^^> it does in the gist
<skinux> Or do I need to add that part too?
<frostschutz> skinux, read the link I gave you, that's how it works. what eric told you is not how it works. good luck ;)
<EriC^^> frostschutz: lolz
<mooner> Has anyone determined how to run 192khz sampled audio? Currently maxed at 48khz.
<skinux> frostschutz: You gave me a link for ARch
<EriC^^> frostschutz: it's a very well-known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/953875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged]
<nacc> ph88_: ph88_ sorry, i don't see it ... i don't see how that's possible with ubuntu sources
<nacc> ph88_: if you can reproduce that with just ubuntu sources, you can get help here
<frostschutz> EriC^^, yes, I know. but the (encrypted) UUID still won't be there after reboot so crypttab will still not create a (new) swap with new uuid. you have to put the uuid on the unencrypted device, if anything
<skinux> Okay, FSTAB is updated on GIst https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db
<anigma> having some difficulties understanding how to integrate quota with NFS. Basically, I have a directory located at /NFS/users on my server which is auto mounted on my client - now, quota works with filesystems, right? Should I make a partition (virtual perhaps?) and mount it to /NFS/users ?
<EriC^^> frostschutz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/463661/encrypted-swap-partition-for-14-04
<ph88_> nacc, what do you mean ubuntu sources ?
<nacc> ph88_: official ubuntu repositories
<nacc> ph88_: given that package is not in the ubuntu repositories for trusty, i don't know what package you are trying to install that is asking for it; as nothing in the official repositories can be depending on it
<frostschutz> EriC^^, that works by changing UUID= to /dev/sda8 in crypttab. if you ever have another device as sda it might format the wrong thing
<EriC^^> frostschutz: he'll have though the uuid generated by mkswap though in crypttab, won't he?
<frostschutz> EriC^^, after reboot that uuid won't exist anymore, it's encrypted
<EriC^^> cryptsetup > then mkswap on /dev/mapper/cryptswap
<BluesKaj> mooner, probly because your soundcard can't process 192khz, most can't ...that's the realm of specialty soundcards like the m-audio audiophile 192 pci
<EriC^^> frostschutz: what usually would decrypt it then?
<frostschutz> EriC^^, it's swap, encrypted with a random key, you don't decrypt it after reboot, you create a new one every time you boot
<pppatrick> @BluesKaj I did enable the usb as first choice in the bios. Why is it booting to a blank screen?
<jatin30> I am trying to downgrade my subversion from 1.8.3 to 1.7 I found an ans on askubuntu to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list but its a read only file. how do I edit that
<EriC^^> frostschutz: ok, so you're saying crypttab uses the uuid of sda8 to make it at boot
<frostschutz> EriC^^, you just need a way to identify the correct partition before you create it, for that you can use the device name (dangerous since device names may change), PARTUUID (dangerous if you reuse partition for something else), or find some other way to put an UUID/LABEL on it as shown https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Swap_encryption#UUID_and_LABEL
<nacc> jatin30: what version of ubuntu?
<jatin30> 15.10
<zykotick9> jatin30: note, downgrading with apt-based packages is never supported, they are one direction only.  things could go wrong with this...
<nacc> jatin30: 15.10 has 1.8.13
<skinux> What is a LUKS partition?
<nacc> jatin30: and no support for anything else
<jatin30> nacc : yeah sorry I have that
<BluesKaj> pppatrick, unetbootin is not a reliable app for iso boot images, try something like startup-disk-creator
<jatin30> but I really need to downgrade
<jatin30> what to do
<nacc> jatin30: sorry, not supported in 15.10
<frostschutz> skinux, an encrypted partition with a header that stores the encryption method, a master key used for the actual encryption, and up to 8 passphrases to unlock that master key
<EriC^^> frostschutz: i think it works
<jatin30> nacc: I cant downgrade in 15.10 ?
<EriC^^> frostschutz: "By default that does not work because dm-crypt and mkswap would simply overwrite any content on that partition; however, it is possible to specify an offset."
<skinux> How do I create a LUKS partition?
<ph88_> nacc, perhaps the package was requested directly ?
<EriC^^> frostschutz: if mkswap made the uuid right now, then next time with crypttab when it uses it, it won't be destroyed?
<nacc> jatin30: no, not if you want support
<jushur> skinux: man cryptsetup
<frostschutz> EriC^^, ... try it yourself and you will see
<zykotick9> skinux: i think you pretty much have to start from stratch if you want to use LUKS...
<nacc> ph88_: i took a quick look at the provision.sh script and didn't see it mentioned. Sorry, don't know why it's happening and it's not supported in Ubuntu (or you should contact the portia folks, as it's not an ubuntu problem, afaics)
<skinux> Ofcourse I want LUKS, I want SWAP to work after coming back from suspend, since I'm pretty sure Ubuntu automatically suspends after a while.
<zykotick9> skinux: there is some way (using keys) to get what you currently have, working.... but i honestly don't know the details...
<frostschutz> skinux, for suspend to ram it does not matter; for hibernate (suspend to disk) it's indeed, cryptsetup luksFormat
<EriC^^> skinux: comment out the UUID=e2e3...... swap line in fstab
<skinux> Well, which is default?
<frostschutz> skinux, the LUKS header will also have an UUID and thus solve your random key swap issue
<frostschutz> skinux, but it will require you to enter passphrase on boot and resume
<EriC^^> skinux: and in /etc/crypttab add offset=1024 after sha256
<skinux> It would help if there weren't two different people trying to tell me to solve it two different ways
<reisio> three? :)
<jatin30> http://imgur.com/HAR0sZn I am getting this as I did not knew that I cant downgrade in 15.10 . So I cant even install subversion now
<jushur> skinux: free tip, document what you want to do. and learn to understand the different ways, before you start.
<ph88_> ok thx nacc
<skinux> I don't know if suspend saves to SWAP or disk...whatever is default. Other then that, I want SWAP to work regardless of suspension or rebooting.
<jatin30> http://imgur.com/HAR0sZn I am getting this as I did not knew that I cant downgrade in 15.10 . So I cant even install subversion now
<EriC^^> skinux:
<skinux> ?
<EriC^^> comment out the line in fstab with uuid=.... swap
<EriC^^> and add offset=1024 after sha256 in /etc/crypttab
<skinux> Yeah, I just did that
<EriC^^> ok, type cat /etc/crypttab | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<skinux> Both are now updated on Gist https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a5dbcc34fd3de20ec8db
<whoiam> Hi
<jatin30> Can someone help me fix this http://imgur.com/qG7Eghp
<willwh> hi guys - is anyone using i3 as a wm?
<reisio> willwh: I'm sure some one is...
<willwh> I have a weird problem, on boot, when I start chrome, it's using some weird ALSA plugin
<reisio> whoiam: hi
<reisio> willwh: weird?
<willwh> close chrome and restart, and it's using pulse, kinda
<willwh> reisio: it is rather
<Fooster> I'm getting total OS hangs/crashes with 16.04 :(
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, type sudo nano /etc/crypttab
<reisio> willwh: how's that weird
<reisio> Fooster: #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> skinux: put UUID=e2e3f0a1-9dc2-41ae-8256-ac03ef2ce662 instead of what it has there
<lightpriest> jatin30: are you intentionally using backports repo?
<EriC^^> skinux: and make the offset without a space, put a comma
<EriC^^> skinux: swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256,offset=1024
<willwh> reisio: on boot; when I start chrome I get this in syslog:
<willwh> https://gist.github.com/willwh/21e8dbc94ee754e48b64
<willwh> after closing chrome, and reopening, it works fine from then on
<willwh> (and I don't see those alsa msgs in syslog)
<reisio> what works fine?
<hexfox1> hi
<oo7cat> i can’t use ubuntu server with ubuntu Desktop?
<compdoc> oo7cat, you probably can
<oo7cat> oh thanks
<oo7cat> :)
<willwh> reisio: my sound... see that gist agaib
<willwh> I dropped some screenshots
<jatin30> lightpriest: I didnt get you sorry, can you elaborate
<compdoc> oo7cat, I use the MAte desktop because I like to remote to a desktop sometimes
<skinux>  OKay, I've made the changes
<willwh> I thought initially, I'd just need like; `exec /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11` in my ~./xinitrc
<oo7cat> MAte?
<willwh> but no joy
<oo7cat> compdoc: what is it?
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, try rebooting
<le_pig> oo7cat: You want to install ubuntu server and use the unity desktop environment?  If so, that's easy to do.
<skinux> I knew you were gonna say that.
<oo7cat> i want install ubuntu on laptop with usb
<MrJonny> Hi Guys, Can anyone help me with mounting my CIFS shares via AutoFS
<oo7cat> so i don’t know which must i install between server and desktop
<lightpriest> jatin30: in the previous command output (apt update) it shows that it downloads from backport repositories
<le_pig> oo7cat: You can use the server or desktop ISOs to install, but you should consider which is most appropriate on laptop hardware.
<oo7cat> i don’t know
<le_pig> oo7cat: Most likely, you want desktop.
<jatin30> lightpriest: No I am not. I am trying to build ASCEND on my system for which svn is required as they are still using it
<oo7cat> Desktop
<oo7cat> ok thanks le_pig :)
<lightpriest> jatin30: ok, can you open up Software & Updates and check under Updates tab to see if "Unsupported updates" is checked?
<jatin30> lightpriest: Yes its already checked
<lightpriest> jatin30: ok, if you're not sure what it is, I suggest you uncheck it. It's really unnecessary unless you know you need a specific package from these repos
<jatin30> lightpriest: Thanks a lot
<lightpriest> jatin30: I would also uncheck "Pre-release updates"
<lightpriest> jatin30: is it working?
<oo7cat> Open the dash and search for Startup Disk Creator.   <—— i don’t know what is ‘dash'?
<skinux> Rebooted, free -m still says 0 swap
<jatin30> lightpriest: pre-realeased updates is already unchecked
<lightpriest> jatin30: cool
<zykotick9> skinux: if you check "blkid" or "parted -l" has the swap partition disappeared again?
<geno> www.espiritassevilla.es
<skinux> Yup. SWAP is gone again
<zykotick9> skinux: figured...
<skinux> How the hell coudl they release a system with this kind of bug
<oo7cat> who know ‘dash’?
<skinux> 007cat: press the damn Windows key
<le_pig> oo7cat: In this context, "dash" is like a "start menu." Click the "swirl" icon at the top of the dock.
<oo7cat> i have no windows key
<skinux> Are you using Unity?
<le_pig> oo7cat: are you installing on a mac??
<oo7cat> yes
<jatin30> lightpriest: Its still not working . Same error
<le_pig> oo7cat: god help you
<oo7cat> but i want install it to laptop directly
<jatin30> lightpriest: I am not able to install subversion (any version of it) now. What do I do?
<skinux> 07cat: Dash is the very top square thing on the left in Unity
<lightpriest> jatin30: ok, it's probably some dependency mixup that apt can't handle. I usually give aptitude a go at it. do you know it?
<jatin30> lightpriest: NO
<oo7cat> search your computer and online source is ‘dash
<oo7cat> '?
<biella> g
<le_pig> oo7cat: which operating system are you using right now?
<oo7cat> ubuntu
<skinux> 007cat: Yes...you type in the name of whatever program you want.
<jatin30> lightpriest: Can you tell me how to do it now?
<oo7cat> thanks skinux :)
<EriC^^> skinux: do you have an encrypted home dir?
<lightpriest> jatin30: do what? use aptitude?
<skinux> 007cat Google "Ubuntu Dash" and don't come back until you have the first clue.
<zykotick9> EriC^^: i bet skinux does... ;)
<lightpriest> jatin30: you need to install it first, "apt install aptitude"
<skinux> Yes, it encrypts home directory.
 * skinux honestly...searched for information about Unity before he installed the damn thing
<i90rr> hi, how do I instruct apt/dpkg to keep only two linux images installed?
<EriC^^> i90rr: sudo apt-get autoremove
<nornor> I'm on trusty and I just upgraded to 3.13.0-83-generic.  When I now try to join a VPN, I get "Not authorized to control networking".  Also, 'Enable Networking' and 'Enable WiFi' are now grey.  They worked yesterday.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<jatin30> lightpriest: http://imgur.com/4oIg0ZB this is the issue, *while i am installing aptitude*
<Fenix_Pegrino> How can I install virtualenv in Ubuntu 15.1 I lost the chat :(
<i90rr> EriC^^: o/ I mean how to configure apt to do that automatically
<jatin30> lightpriest: done. Now how do I install subversion 1.7 version by aptitude
<EriC^^> i90rr: i dont think you can, unless you run a cron job to run the command, it'll also remove other stuff that aren't needed anymore
<lightpriest> jatin30: "sudo aptitude install subversion"
<lightpriest> jatin30: don't go right ahead with the installation, let me know if it requests too much stuff to change
<i90rr> EriC^^: that's unexpected. Most other distro let you specify how many kernel images you want installed at the same time
<i90rr> thanks anyway
<skinux> EriC^^: So, do I need to create the LUKS partition and all that?
<jatin30> lightpriest: I need version 1.7 to install when the latest one for my 15.10 ubuntu is 1.8.13
<lightpriest> jatin30: ohh, you need an earlier version?
<jatin30> lightpriest: yes
<lightpriest> jatin30: ok, just a sec
<fuzzybear3965> Is anyone here familiar with overlay(fs)?
<fuzzybear3965> It seems that overlay(fs) allows me to take some directory tree and merge it with another directory tree.
<fuzzybear3965> But, consider the case when I have drive A and drive B and I want to merge those.
<fuzzybear3965> When I save some file to the shared mount point, /mnt/C, does this file get saved to drive A or drive b?
<fuzzybear3965> s/drive b/drive B
<lightpriest> jatin30: are you positive it won't work with 1.8?
<lightpriest> jatin30: it's just that 1.7 is quite old, even older then 14.04's repositories
<jatin30> lightpriest: yes I had 1.8.13 initially and it failed and I am positive it works with 1.7 as this is a very known problem with 1.8
<lightpriest> jatin30: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=subversion&exact=1 no version includes 1.7, I guess you'll have to download it from apache's site
<skinux> Is a LUKS partition an additional partition, or just a way to have the SWAP partition?
<nornor> I also cannot unlock things in system preferences
<nornor> sudo still works fine
<zykotick9> skinux: ahhh, i use LUKS for both my regular partitions, like / and for swap...  luks is a kernel level encryption system, not swap specific at all.
<skinux> Are you telling me I'd have to reinstall my system completely?
<zykotick9> skinux: i'm not sure... properly for sure (as whiping the current drive is suggested)...  i'm not sure if you can switch/sub-divide a drive with part LUKS or not...  good luck!
<skinux> Screw that
<skinux> I'll wait until next LTS comes out, should have the bug fixed
<zykotick9> skinux: note, encrypted home is still going to break hibernation...
<Surendil> nar
<skinux> Even with next LTS? Seriously...they haven't fixed the bug YET?
<zykotick9> skinux: it's not really a "bug" i don't think - it's working as designed...  i think encrypted-home is a very poor choice myself...  you might have differenet results?!?!
<skinux> Hell...can I just turn encrypted home off? I mean, I don't need it that bad.
<zykotick9> skinux: i have no idea...
<zykotick9> skinux: fyi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome in the Caveats section at the bottom discusses the hibernation/swap issue... says there is a work-around, but doesn't say what that is?!?!
<Jordan_U> skinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap Note that guide is quite old though (for 12.04) and I haven't used or thouroughly checked it myself.
<skinux> Well, it's pretty retarded to say there is a work-around but not tell what it is.
<BrokenCog> hellos.  I've had this perenial prolbem with version 13, 14 and now 15.  Description:  Install from ISO (VM or physical); sudo apt-get update ; reboot ; login -> desktop kicks me out.  It feels like .Xauthority is chown'd wrong or with wrong perms, this is not the case - rm .Xauthority and login will recreate it but still kick me out.  I've removed/reinstaled lightdm, gdm, and gnome-desktop.  Are there a
<BrokenCog> ny working suggestions to fix this?  Usually I have to cahnge the customization to login on boot, but I forgot this time ...
<BrokenCog> and it's all users.
<BrokenCog> any help would be great.
<skinux> I found a tutorial..I'm just gonna turn it off.
<fuzzybear3965> Does anyone know how to install unionfs?
<fuzzybear3965> I tried apt-get install unionfs.... nothing.
<fuzzybear3965> I don't want unionfs-fuse.
<fuzzybear3965> I'm having problems with FUSE filesystems.
<mikeymop> hey all, can anyone answer some questions I have on my NAT network to a kvm guest?
<BrokenCog> fuzzybear3965: try downloading the source from here: http://unionfs.filesystems.org/
<fuzzybear3965> BrokenCog, it seems that I'll be using aufs: http://old.slax.org/forum.php?action=view&parentID=70101 .
<fuzzybear3965> There is a package for it in the main repository.
<fuzzybear3965> If that doesn't make me happy, though, then I'll compile it from source.
<fuzzybear3965> Thanks.
<nornor> How does ubuntu determine who can unlock system settings?  it is calling me an admin, but won't let me
<nornor> breaking this stuff on a normal update is pretty messed up
<mikeymop> its just asking you to unlock your keyring if you have a password prompt
<xxoo> am i online /
<AEL-H> My Ubuntu laptop keeps crashing and I am not sure why. It is dualbooting with win10, crashes seem to be related to logout/shutdown/restart
<nornor> it doesn't prompt me
<Jordan_U> fuzzybear3965: Generally for aufa (primarily used for Live environments in the real world, though also somewhat by rkt) you have an upper dir and a lower dir, where the lower dir is read only and all writes are made to the upper dir.
<Jordan_U> fuzzybear3965: What is your end goal?
<oo7cat> i can enlarge text because it is too small
<nornor> I just created a new admin user, and it also can't change network settings
<Eberg> hey
<craptalk> yeah
<Eberg> hows it going
<craptalk> talking to who?
<Eberg> ??
<Eberg> im trying to set up a ts3 server using Qemu anyone know how? im kinda a noob
<Eberg> im trying to set up a ts3 server using Qemu anyone know how? im kinda a noob
<Gnukman> hi folks
<Gnukman> anybody here use Ubuntu mate
<Gnukman> ?
<Eberg> yea
<Spider> i use it on a pi2
<Eberg> i just got my pi 3
<Eberg> im trying to set up a ts3 server using Qemu anyone know how? im kinda a noob
<Gnukman> i just recently startedusing Mate and its slight variation to Ubuntu is annoying.
<Gnukman> I notice that synaptic package manager is not present
<Eberg> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<nacc> !patience | Eberg
<ubottu> Eberg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnukman> lol, I thought maybe there would be a different application for Mate but duh!
<Gnukman> ty Eberg
<Eberg> np
<Eberg> anyone know how to use qemu
<Eberg> im trying to run a ts3 server
<Gnukman> yea, im using Mate on odroid XU4, is it better than Pi? IDK
<Eberg> idk this ive had my pi for 3 days, never used any linux b4
<Eberg> im trying to set up a ts3 server using Qemu anyone know how? im kinda a noob
<Olotila> how do i copy images from camera and keep original date?
<nacc> Eberg: please dont' ignore ubottu's advice.
<Eberg> im trying to set up a ts3 server using Qemu anyone know how? kinda a noob
<nacc> Eberg: stop it.
<Leverquin> i need help. i just start program thunderbird and i got little icon next to my sound on top right conrner. and i can't delete it because  i do not use this thunderbird. how to remove it/
<minimec> Eberg: http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/4296/can-i-emulate-x86-cpu-to-run-teamspeak-3-server
<Eberg> i saw the article but i don't understand it
<Gnukman> Lever try looking in your startup programs
<Leverquin> how to do that?
<Gnukman> and disable the thunderbird from starting up with OS
<Gnukman> lever do you use Mate?
<Leverquin> i know to do that on win i am not sure how to find that in ubuntu
<Leverquin> no its unity ubuntu
<minimec> Eberg: Well... I guess there will not be an easy answer. That tutorial looks rather well done and documented.
<Gnukman> ... i dont remember off top of my head
<Gnukman> look for system settings or control center
<Gnukman> you will find it to be alot like control panel
<Leverquin> i am looking in system settings but cant find it :D
<Prettyboy2000> what best IDE for ubuntu guys?
<Leverquin> for c/c++ codeblocks
<bprompt> Leverquin:   hmmm install -> sysv-rc-conf <-  then run it from the console, with sudo, it needs sudo anyway, and then you enable/disable services from there, per runlevel, chances are, your runlevel is 2, so, disable it there
<DavidFromBE> hello, i've just added a 5th gpu to my ubuntu 15.04 rig, lspci sees it, but amdconfig --list-adapters don't. Also, amdconfig --od-* commands won't work, any clue ?
<Prettyboy2000> codeblock ?
<Prettyboy2000> or neatbeans?
<bprompt> Prettyboy2000:    depends on what language you're writing
<Gnukman> Leverquin check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/452661/where-is-start-up-applications-in-14-04-unity
<In33dt0kn0w> eric for Python ^_^
<Prettyboy2000> C++
<Prettyboy2000> what best ide C++ for linux?
<In33dt0kn0w> Also JetBrain IDEs is Good
<nacc> DavidFromBE: 15.04 is no longer supported
<nacc> DavidFromBE: currently supported ubuntu are 12.04, 14.04, 15.10
<baizon> Prettyboy2000: eclipse C++
<Gnukman> Leverquin: http://www.howtogeek.com/189995/how-to-manage-startup-applications-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<Leverquin> codeblocks the easiest the fastes.
<Prettyboy2000> baizon : thanks
<nacc> Prettyboy2000: that doesn't seem like an ubuntu support question
<nacc> Prettyboy2000: it's an opinion question, better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<DavidFromBE> nacc: i'll upgrade then, brb
<Leverquin> hm... weirdo
<nacc> DavidFromBE: yep, minimally you need to to ensure you're still getting secuirty fixes
<bprompt> Prettyboy2000:   hmmm depends I don't do C+, do others, I've used Anjuta, http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Anjuta-IDE-3-9-5-Is-Available-for-Download-and-Testing-373104-2.png , which is C/C++ IDE, it looked alrite, but Komodo IDE I think has C+ tools as well
<bprompt> Prettyboy2000:  as others pointed out, tis offtopic, so bear that in mind
<skitoxe> Good evening everyone!
<bprompt> allo
<Jordan_U> fuzzybear3965: Did you get my message to you about aufs?
<Eberg> help
<Eberg> im getting an error
<TiberSeptum> Hello, everyone.
<Eberg> when i do this
<fuzzybear3965> Jordan_U, No, I didn't.
<Eberg> (wget 198.154.101.186/RaspberryPI/qemudidi2.rar)
<scalper_> i'm having a windows host, i installed virtualbox, i made a ubuntu guest inside the windows host, can i installed another virtualbox inside the guest, to install windows again?
<DavidFromBE> i was being optimistic when i said brb
<Eberg> can someone help me with qemu
<BrokenCog> scalper_: you want to something which has no value, but yes you can nest VMs.
<k1l> Eberg: the more details, the more help :)
<bray90820> Can i put a folder on my sudoers file so any script in the folder doesn't ask for a sudo password
<bray90820> Or does that only work with files
<Eberg> im trying to run a ts3 server of a RPi 3, using qemu
<Eberg> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/4296/can-i-emulate-x86-cpu-to-run-teamspeak-3-server
<Eberg> using this tutorial im stick at the second step
<Eberg> giving me this error (wget 198.154.101.186/RaspberryPI/qemudidi2.rar)
<Eberg> --2016-03-16 16:19:56--  http://198.154.101.186/RaspberryPI/qemudidi2.rar
<Eberg> Connecting to 198.154.101.186:80... failed: Connection refused.
<BrokenCog> bray90820: add a group to the sudoer's list of no-passwords, and put the group as the owner of the directory
<minimec> Eberg: looks that the server (198.154.101.186) is no longer available
<BrokenCog> bray90820: i think that is sufficient.  If not, you'll have to add your user to that group.
<Eberg> how can i do it also
<Eberg> how can i do it then*
<bray90820> BrokenCog: I'll prob just add the file instead then if I can't do the entire directory
<Eberg> does anyone know of a more recent tutorial??
<gotcha> in ubuntu server 14 LTS, should the dns server b in /etc/resolver or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<k1l> Eberg: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=29806&p=402775
<gotcha> /etc/resolv.conf
<hypturb> Magizian Underground Login (free accees) http://magizian.net:8080
<Eberg> thats still 2013 k1l it is 404: not found
<BrokenCog> Let me ask one more time:  I've had this perenial prolbem with version 13, 14 and now 15.  Description:  Install from ISO (VM or physical); sudo apt-get update ; reboot ; login -> desktop kicks me out.  It feels like .Xauthority is chown'd wrong or with wrong perms, this is not the case - rm .Xauthority and login will recreate it but still kick me out.  I've removed/reinstaled lightdm, gdm, and gnome-des
<BrokenCog> ktop.  Are there any working suggestions to fix this?  Usually I have to cahnge the customization to login on boot, but I forgot this time ...
<k1l> Eberg: you rely on some 3rd party stuff. we cant really do something about it :/
<Eberg> yea i know, im just looking for somone who know how to do it or has updated guides
<fuzzybear3965> What does defaults mean in fstab?
<k1l> Eberg: and 2013 seems like rpi1, which is a total different arm architecture and will not work on rpi2/3
<fuzzybear3965> NVM.
<fuzzybear3965> man fstab
<Eberg> exactly
<k1l> fuzzybear3965: if you really want to know, man command is always a good way :)
<Eberg> oooooo
<Eberg> i found something
<Eberg> eltechs exagear desktop
<Eberg> costs 30$ tho
<fuzzybear3965> I'm using mergerfs to mount a FUSE fs with fstab on boot.
<fuzzybear3965> Does anyone know why this mount point doesn't show up with `df`?
<andrewgk> Hi, I've been fighting for the last couple of hours with my ubuntu install. I'm trying to install latest LTS version on MSI Apache Ge60 2pe with nvidia 860m. After installing I can't do much. I'm unable to install nvidia/bumblebee drivers as the system crashers before I get anywhere. I suspect nouveau to be the culprit. Most of the time system boots without mousepad/keyboard working and just
<andrewgk> shows a windows about running in low-graphics mode. Please advice.
<Jordan_U> fuzzybear3965: Generally for aufs (primarily used for Live environments in the real world, though also somewhat by rkt) you have an upper dir and a lower dir, where the lower dir is read only and all writes are made to the upper dir. What is your end goal?
<Gnjurac> hi
<bprompt> allo
<MrJonny> andrewgk, you need to stop nouveau or
<Gnjurac> can somone help me can i somhow undo todays or yesterdays system updates it just broke my Unity3d cant build webgl builds no more?
<MrJonny> andrewgk, "nouveau.modeset=0" add that to the boot parameters. Then install bumblebee
<DavidFromBE> no more ssh access after upgrade to 15.10 but sshd is running, any idea ?
<k1l> DavidFromBE: you are not trying root login, are you?
<DavidFromBE> k1l: ofc not
<DavidFromBE> i don't get any error
<DavidFromBE> just a time out connecting from another machine
<k1l> DavidFromBE: look at the auth.log on server. and use ssh -v on client
<DavidFromBE> k1l: kex protocol error: type 30 seq 1 (in auth.log)
<skinux> I created a second administrator account and logged into it. I had a backup of primary account outside of primary's home directory. But, using the second admin account, I can't access primary admin account home directory.
<exnihilo> Hi guys. Do groups work only within a single machine , or it's possible to set them also between different  computers?
<Desetude> Hello, i have just tried to change gnome back to unity but now my pc is stuck on the gnome loading screen when i rebooted
<k1l> DavidFromBE: using putty?
<Desetude> Should i force shut down?
<DavidFromBE> ok, found a fix here : https://blog.nytsoi.net/2015/07/13/putty-kex-error
<DavidFromBE> k1l: kitty, but same applies
<k1l> DavidFromBE: make sure you get the latest version. they made a security patch last days
<Desetude> My PC is stuck in gnome loading screen is the only thing i can do force shut down?
<BrokenCog> exnihilo: in *nix perms are local.  you need something else for distributed systems.  LDAP for instance.  You can make the user/group Id values be the same, and things should "just work."
<ph88_> when i do  sudo apt-get update  i get  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/beineri/opt-qt551-trusty/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found      what can i do about this ?
<nacc> ph88_: you should contact the PPA owner; and/or that PPA doesn't make packages for wily
<DavidFromBE> k1l: thanks. on to the next 15.10 upgrade issue now...
<skitoxe> Dese
<k1l> ph88_: that PPA doesnt have wily packages
<Desetude> Hello all, after attempting to uninstall gnome and restarting my PC now always gets sick on a gnome loading screen
<skinux> Okay. I've gotten rid of home directory encryption. So, SWAP should work now.
<jayjo> can I switch the key mappings to a mac bluetooth keyboard so I can switch back and forth between ubuntu and mac?
<jayjo> meaning like so cmd + c is copy, etc
<exnihilo> BrokenCog: thx a lot I'll look into that. I suppose alternatives for sharing would be samba or NFS
<skinux> Well, it says no SWAP again, so obviously I'm gonna have to set it up before it's gonna be working again.
<andrewgk> How would I got about setting nouveau.modeset=0 before installing from USB?
<bray90820> What would be the correct syntax for something like this
<bray90820> if [ mount | grep /dev/mapper/server-data] && [mount | grep /media/aaron/backup ]; then
<Jordan_U> bray90820: Just get rid of the '[' ']' characters.
<Jordan_U> bray90820: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#if_.5Bgrep_foo_myfile.5D
<zykotick9> skinux: see the "How do I add more swap" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<bobby_> hi does anyone know how to close a port from the command line?
<popey> bobby_: close the program holding it open
<bray90820> Jordan_U: Thanks that worked
<Jordan_U> bray90820: You're welcome. Do you understand why it worked?
<bray90820> Not really
<bobby_> popey: no it's always open
<k1l> bobby_: open ports are not an issue if there is no program listening on a port.
<bobby_> k1l: do you know if there are any good gui programs that handle the internal firewall?
<k1l> bobby_: most people have a wrong idea about what ports and a firewall do, due to the crappy private firewalls and antivirus software from windows.
<Jordan_U> bray90820: Did you look at the link I sent you? If not, please do and I can then clarify anything that you still don't understand.
<k1l> bobby_: so you have a program and want to restrict its net access? or what is the usecase?
<bobby_> k1l: just wanted to close the default smtp port because I don't use it and was wondering if it could be a potential security hazard
<rokusani> Any SPF incomming spam blocking experts here?
<rokusani> I've done everything here
<k1l> bobby_: no need to close ports if you dont have a program listening there.
<rokusani> https://iwader.co.uk/post/postfix-implement-spf-record-checking
<bekks> bobby_: If you dont use that port, there is no program listening on it - no need to close it.
<bray90820> Jordan_U: Now I get it
<bray90820> Thanks
<rokusani> but mydomain mails doesn't get picked by policy where as Google spoofs get picked by policy but either case spoofed mails are coming into inbox :(
<bobby_> ok, so what you guys are saying on ubuntu there is no need to close a port if you're sure a program isn't listening on it, and no need to run any other type of security program to protect yourself from intrustions?
<k1l> bobby_: yes. if no program is using the smtp port the other end feels like sending against a wall, anyway.
<LuckyTux> hey, anyone got working cracked minecraft? :)
<k1l> LuckyTux: wrong channel for that
<jushur> !warez | LuckyTux
<ubottu> LuckyTux: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> LuckyTux: wrong network for that
<skinux> Is there a way to get UUID without waiting for GParted to finish searching for everything?
<bekks> skinux: take a look at "sudo blkid".
<skinux> Yeah, it doesn't say anything about SWAP
<bekks> BEcause swap isnt a filesystem.
<skinux> I think now that I've removed home directory encryption, I think I need to reactivate SWAP or whatever.
<popey> bobby_: you could install a firewall like gufw which can block access to the port
<bekks> skinux: home encryption doesnt encrypt swap, by default.
<bekks> popey: gufw is a frontend for ufw is a frontend for iptables.
<bekks> popey: And blocking an unused port is quite pointless.
<jushur> actually not
<jushur> very much not..
<skinux> One of these days, I might make a forum post of specifics and try to get someone to provide me with a good and strong iptables configuration.
<bekks> skinux: that iptabes configuration is to be built upon your secific requirements.
<skinux> Ofcourse, issue is I don't think there is any IPTables tools that will make life as easy as any Firewall for Windows.
<DavidFromBE> ok, ubuntu 15.10, sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --od-getclocks works only for gpu 1, other return "ERROR - Get clocks failed for Adapter X"
<bekks> skinux: So did you try ufw or gufw yet?
<skinux> I just opened up GUFW
<skinux> It had IPTables status as disabled.
<blackbeard> hey guys i m new here
<popey> bekks: thanks. i know.
<skinux> I'm guessing there are no software add-ons which would pop-up a permission dialog upon incoming/outgoing connection attempts allowing to either allow or deny it from happening?
<bekks> skinux: Correct assumption.
<blackbeard> anyone heard middle by dj snake?
<skinux> I'm also curious how easily intruders could hack through IPTables when incoming connections are set to deny.
<blackbeard> quit
<blackbeard> exit
<blackbeard> fuck off
<skinux> LOL
<blackbeard> ;-)
<jushur> blackbeard: /quit
<fuzzybear3965> skinux, when you set your incoming connections to 'deny' then no one can contact your machine on those ports.
<fuzzybear3965> So, how easily? Impossible.
<fuzzybear3965> The only way you're vulnerable is if you are exposing a service with an *open* port and that service is exploitable.
<skinux> Well, connections would still receive if they were initiated as outgoing connections...is does still work that way on Linux right?
<fuzzybear3965> That's true, yeah.
<borei> hi all
<bekks> skinux: depending on your rules.
<fuzzybear3965> NAT will make sure they can reach you if you first reach out to them.
<skinux> Well, currently there are no rules
<borei> need some headsup - can't find package name contains pcs (pacemaker/corosync related)
<fuzzybear3965> But, uninitiated contact won't expose you to any danger.
<fuzzybear3965> Of course, if you go to givemavirus.com, you can get hacked, but don't go there.
<jushur> actually i know of atleast 2 ways to hack a remote host that is not running any services at all, and one of them includes harware manipulation (at isp level).
<jushur> not saying linux is vuln atm to that tho.
<skinux> bekks: I have incoming set to deny with no "rules" applied. This isn't going to cause issues with Router itself is it?
<jushur> what i find kinda funny, is the fact that usability trumps security conserns nowdays. especialy when we know for a fact that there is attacks from states on any connections made between ppl on the internet.
<skinux> fuzzybear3965: I use a browser extension which uses all of the safety and reputation services to keep me from going to bad sites.
<jushur> dont bother to /msg me, i will not answer to anything then a public channel message. also i do not educate ppl in how to perform exploits.
<bekks> skinux: denying traffic without fuurther rules will cause issues.
<blackbeard> hi guys
<hwpplayer1> hi friends do you know how to install sasm assembly ide
<jushur> blackbeard: hi, you got any support question? if not #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chat.
<blackbeard> im newbie here
<Myrtti> borei: did you search with just 'pacemaker'
<borei> well, yes, i have pacemaker installed
<borei> but i don't see any signes that point me that particular package contain pcs
<skinux> Anyway. I need to get back to getting SWAP setup again
<bekks> skinux: mkswap, swapon.
<skinux> I uswed mkswap command earlier I think, but that was for cryptswap. Right now, I can't even find a UUID
<bekks> you dont need a UUID, since swap you need to use mkswap for creating a UUID on the swap area.
<skinux> Okay. Well, I don't know the command for doing it.
<bekks> skinux: I just told you the two commands.
<skinux> I know SWAP is sda8...how do I use mkswap with sda8
<bekks> skinux: mkswap --help will tell you.
<skinux> I don't know what options I might need, and not sure how to specify size
<bekks> skinux: you dont need to specify a size.
<skinux> So just mkswap /dev/sda8 ?
<bekks> skinux: And you dont need any options. You may want -U forget defining a UUID, if you arent happy with the autogenerated one.
<bekks> s/forget/for/
<skinux> -u for specifying my own UUID? I don't care what the UUID is
<bekks>  -U
<bekks> If you dont care about the UUID, you dont need any options at all.
<arno_> hi there. I am using 14.04. Many packages are out of date and I need more recent versions for my work
<arno_> I'm thinking of updating to 16.04, but I'm a bit unsure about it
<arno_> I'm also thinking of updating to 15.10, but somehow, this doesn't seem possible
<bekks> arno_: you would need to upgrade to 14.10 then 15.04 then 15.10, while 14.10 and 15.04 are EOL already.
<arno_> When trying to update to 14.10 first, I get a warning saying that this version isn't suppored anymore, and then the download fails
<NivFreak> Are older packages kept on any of the mirrors? I need to track down a specific verison of chromium-browser
<arno_> maybe the download error is because of something else though
<bekks> !eolupdate | NivFreak
<arno_> WARNING:root:can not import unity GI cannot import name Unity, introspection typelib not found
<bekks> !eolupgrade | NivFreak
<ubottu> NivFreak: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<arno_> (I'm using xubuntu, not ubuntu)
<arno_> what ways do I have to update, other than update-manager -d
<skinux> Okay. I have SWAP back.
<bekks> arno_: which doesnt matter actually - I'd just what for 16.04.1, and update from 14.04 to 16.04.1
<NivFreak> bekks: I'm specifically looking for an older package for 14.04 that was superceeded
<k1l> arno_: never ever user -d
<arno_> k1l: thanks
<jushur> arno_: do "man apt" in a terminal
<arno_> I just copied it from the internet :-)
<arno_> jushur: apt-get dist-upgrade works fine?
<k1l> arno_: since 14.10 is shut down since some time (and 15.04 is too) you need to change the source.list to be able to upgrade to them.
<jushur> arno_: and dont follow guides blindly.
<k1l> arno_: stop
<k1l> arno_: stop making your situation worse.
<k1l> arno_: so why do you want to upgrade to 15.10 right now?
<arno_> k1l: I need more recent version of many libraries
<k1l> arno_: thing is: you need to do manual changing twice to get to 14.10 and 15.04 and then upgrade to 15.10 since 14.10 and 15.04 are dead already. so IMHO if you waited until now you can wait for july for the 14.04 to 16.04.1 upgrade.
<arno_> k1l: I can ask my boss to wait until july to start working on the new project
<arno_> But I'm kind of pretty sure he won't really like that idea
<bekks> arno_: Then you are better off with cleanly reinstalling 15.10
<arno_> finally, update-manager lets me update directly to 15.10
<arno_> I'll see how it goesa
<bekks> arno_: A direct upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 is NOT supported.
<bekks> arno_: It WILL break your system.
<k1l> !eolupgrade | arno_ see this howto to change  the sources.list to be able to upgrade to 14.10. then do the same for the 15.04 upgrade.
<ubottu> arno_ see this howto to change  the sources.list to be able to upgrade to 14.10. then do the same for the 15.04 upgrade.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<arno_> So, why does update-manager suggests me to do it?
<bekks> arno_: Because you messed with some settings.
<bekks> arno_: by default, the update-manager suggests LTS releases only.
<arno_> I have not setup anything
<arno_> I have just run update-manage -p, as is suggested in the manual
<k1l> arno_: because 15.10 is the next release that is supported right now. you waited quite a bit long now to leave the LTS path
<arno_> what's the file /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade about?
<k1l> its a backup
<arno_> should I reboot between the different installs (14.10, 15.04 etc)?
<bekks> arno_: you have to.
<sine0> hey folks, i need an option where i can share a view of my desktop with a windows user to go over some work, i would like to be able to serve it in a browser perhaps? is this possible what options do i have
<sine0> one at a time please, your spam flooding me.
<reisio> heh
<reisio> sine0: what browser do you use?
<sine0> um, I use firefox
<bekks> USing Chrome, there is a Browser App for sharing content.
<Surendil> sine0, skype let you share your desktop view
<sine0> Surendil: I thought I had left skype behind! that would be a last resort but thanks for the suggestion!
<bekks> sine0: You can use teamviewer.
<sine0> hmm is their an apt-get package
<bekks> sine0: Just check on their website.
<reisio> sine0: https://talky.io/help/screensharing
<sine0> ok im trying that one reisio
<sine0> ta
<sine0> talky.io is borked
<boriseto> Is there a way to edit the Unity7 wobbly icon behavior? At the moment it wobbles for a while and then it stops, is there way to make it wobble until focused?
<rando> What determines if a filesystem is "local" or not when I execute df -l?
<bekks> sine0: so just use https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp?hl=en e.g.
<bekks> sine0: Or this short link: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-desktop
<user_> fastanal
<DblGate> Hello all.
<Haddon> Hi Steve, My cousin (background in OpenCL and heterogenous computing) worked on this product. Audio player that stimulates the vagus nerve and releases dopamine while you listen to music. (https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nervana-changing-the-way-you-feel-music/x/10592608#/funders)
<Haddon> Msg me and I can share the whitepaper
<k1l> Haddon: no advertising in the ubuntu channels
<sine0> ok bekks
<Anonymous1> hi
<Anonymous1> Good night, I would like to ask for help to anonymous support in protest in Brazil , but I lost the channel on the irc them
<k1l> !alis | Anonymous1
<ubottu> Anonymous1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<jason____> quit
<jlems> JOIN <cuckoosandbox>
<jlems> JOIN cuckoosandbox
<stripe> hi all, just doing a fresh install of wily and tmux is no longer in the software centre, has it been replaced by another terminal multiplexer?
<terratoma> thats debian right ?
<terratoma> oh nevermind
<popey> stripe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tmux suggests it's not missing
<popey> stripe: what happens if you "sudo apt install tmux" on the command line?
<stripe> thanks popey, just done a apt search and its in the repos, so have installed it from the cli
<popey> super
<popey> by default software centre doesn't show command line tools
<popey> you have to enable "Technical items" I think it calls them
<stripe> its there so I am happy :-)
<jushur> you better of using cli for apt then the software centre (personal belif..)
<maddawg3> anyone in here using ubuntu on a mobile device?
<maddawg3> like a phone?
<squinty> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<maddawg3> yes i know where it is and what it is
<maddawg3> i'm asking if anyone has used it and if it's any good
<squinty> maddawg3,  and that is the channel you should be asking in  not here  :)
<backnforth> After using apt-get install im getting a FATAL -> Failed to fork
<user_> Hello
<backnforth> hi
<user_> What is this?
<backnforth> It's a quesiton
<squinty> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<backnforth> sort of.. a problem I'm looking to solve that I didn't feel needed stackoverflow
<user_> I understand
<user_> Best of luck to you sir
<nacc> backnforth: 'apt-get install' isn't a command ... what did you install?
<backnforth> autoconf
<backnforth> Hmm, I'm seeing (obsolete version) when using apt-cache search autoconf
<nacc> backnforth: sorry, need more details. So you did `apt-get install autoconf`? And immediately after you get a "Failed to fork" errro?
<nacc> backnforth: please be detailed and pastebin outputs, etc
<backnforth> Ah, I'm sorry for using your time
<backnforth> Its working now.
<backnforth> i simply ran 'sudo apt-get install autoconf' again
<CQ> hello, what do I need to do to start the installer manually from grub?
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<squinty> CQ^^
<CQ> thanks
#ubuntu 2016-03-17
<arno_> so, I followed the proper procedure, and updated from 14.04 to 14.10
<arno_> and my graphical session does not start
<arno_> I'm glad I didn't update directly to 15.10. I wonder what a "broken system" would look like
<Bashing-om> arno_: Proprietary graphic's driver  was in use ?
<Fooster> how can I tell if my SSD is using SATA 3?
<Fooster> I checked the dmesg | grep sata | grep link up
<Fooster> and that gives three values
<Fooster> ata1, ata4, and ata3
<Bashing-om> arno_: You are aware that you can not stop at 14.10 ? As that release is EOL .
<pauljw> Fooster, maybe sudo lshw ?
<arno_> Bashing-om: I know. But even if unsupported, wasn't it supposed to at least, start?
<arno_> Bashing-om: I don't remember if I was using a proprietary driver
<arno_> But my error seems related to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1359439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359439 in systemd-shim (Debian) "[ 7.287663] systemd-logind[1057]: Failed to start unit user@126.service: Unknown unit: user@126.service" [Unknown,New]
<arno_> I'll just install 15.04 and see if that fixes the issue anyway
<Bashing-om> arno_: Well ,, in a perfect world .. yeah ... but so much depends on what was installed .. though the system tries to disable 3rd party sources .. there be slips .
<arno_> ubuntu upgrades are so painful. That's why I wait until the last moment to do them
<Myrtti> why 15.04 tho
<arno_> Myrtti: because 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10
<Myrtti> Well why not install 15.10 straight up
<arno_> Myrtti: because otherwise, my system might be broken
<Bashing-om> arno_: Honestly. I have used 'buntu since release 9.04, and have release upgraded many times ,, and upgraded other's sysyems .. I have never ever experienced a problem . BUT, all non-ununtu softeware is reverted to our repo, nothing proprietary is in-use and screen saver is disabled .
<Myrtti> it's at least still supported while 15.04 isn't
<arno_> Bashing-om: I don't know how you do. But I don't remember a time when I had *not* a problem. Either the sound stop working, or the double screen. Or teh graphical system does not start again. Or else, apparmor config has changed, and something is broken
<arno_> anyway, I stop ranting. It's beer time. Thanks for your help guys. I'll try to fix the issue later
<Bashing-om> arno_: K, No matter the what, we are here to help - together we can .
<maum> hello
<maum> traceroute prints * * * what is this?
<popey> timeout basically
<maum> ah
<matju> how do I upgrade only one package and its dependencies using apt-get ?
<nacc> matju: `apt-get install <package>`, but why do you want to do to that?
<matju> does "install" overwrite any config files, or does it only reinstall configs if they have been purged ?
<metroins> My update notification (top right of screen) has a red triangle with an !.  I keep showing update/updating but it never goes away.  Is there something I can do to fix this?
<sker> close
<matju> nacc: i want that for limiting the number of things that can break at once.
<Bashing-om> metroins: Show us in a pastebin the outputs of terminal commands : ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . (greater deatil in terminal )
<nacc> matju: i see
<nacc> matju: what apt does, depends on your configuration of apt, but generally i twon't overwrite configuration without user permission
<matju> nacc: ok, thanks
<metroins> Bashing-om: Thank you for your help: http://pastebin.com/pkkhZwZt
<Bashing-om> metroins: Look'n .
<metroins> That did make the red alert go away
<Bashing-om> !google-chrome
<Bashing-om> !google-repo
<Bashing-om> !google repo
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Elson> oiê
<Elson> boa noite
<Bashing-om> metroins: We have a bot response to Goggle's server change. Bear with me .. Cleaner than my directive .
<k1l> !chrome-repo
<ubottu> Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<metroins> Bashing-om: Thank you.
<metroins> Bashing-om: I don't even use chrome, so I will just uninstall it; I use chromium.
<Bashing-om> metroins: That will work also .. remove google-chrome and also remember to remove it's sources .
<squinty> fwiw, omgubuntu also has a nice blog re that topic  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<metroins> squinty: thank you.
<mrfae> how nuch money canonical get to be a slave of amazon?
<nicomachus> metroins squinty: that article is close, but no cigar.
<Bashing-om> squinty: We have a bot response but I can not recall how to query it .
<k1l> mrfae: this is not the right channel for this sort of rant
<nicomachus> You have to follow the Top comment's suggestion, but the bot has it right anyway.
<smtwtfs> Are there any *recommended* guides for installing ubuntu to a secondary ssd/dual boot with win10?
<squinty> nicomachus,  works fine here on my machines <shrug>
<k1l> !dualboot | smtwtfs
<ubottu> smtwtfs: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nicomachus> squinty: if you don't also do the script in /opt/google/chrome/cron/ then it resets after 24 horus.
<nicomachus> hours&
<nicomachus> hours***
<smtwtfs> thanks so much!
<k1l> smtwtfs: but in general: just install it onto that disk.
<picarda> Hello, anyone use a video as a wallpaper here?
<smtwtfs> ok, thanks.
<squinty> nicomachus,  hmmmm...been a while now since I made changes and no errors reported when I update my 16.04 every day... could be different in other releases
<nicomachus> squinty: 16.04 may have fixed it, but since 16.04 support isn't in this channel, answers have to be geared to supported releases.
<reisio> picarda: probably someone does
<mrfae> i really dont know: did someone get paid to improve ubuntu?
<squinty> ok  also have not seen it on my 14.04 unity or xfce releases either
<reisio> mrfae: a small group of people, yes
<picarda> ok, because I have an issue and looking for a solution..
<picarda> It disapear sometimes and give me a black background..
<metroins> Does anybody have a decent resource for installing android sdk on ubuntu
<metroins> ?
<reisio> metroins: is it not in the repos?
<metroins>   reisio I Know the word repo means repository, but I don't know how to answer that question.
<reisio> metroins: looks like it's available, in the universe repo, for Ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> via 'android-sdk' metapackage
<metroins> reisio: I am on 14.04
<metroins> reisio: and I tried sudo apt-get install android-sdk with no luck and I checked the application manager as well.
<metroins> reisio: I am a 2 or 3 out of 10 on the scale of expertise in linux.
<Bashing-om> !info android-sdk wily
<ubottu> Package android-sdk does not exist in wily
<k1l> metroins: its not included in ubuntu versions right now.
<k1l> when 16.04 will be released in end of april thats the first one
<metroins> Ok.  I'll follow the regular steps for installing it on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<reisio> metroins: if your primary purpose for the OS will be Android development, I'd say install 16.04
<reisio> should be more straightforward than other routes
<k1l> metroins: see if that helps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<metroins> reisio: It is not; it is a tertiary goal.
<reisio> metroins: is another tertiary goal having an up-to-date Ubuntu?
<reisio> because 16.04 would satisfy that as well
<metroins> reisio: stability is the primary goal
<reisio> metroins: what? Then why're you interested in Android? :p
 * reisio kids (mostly)
<oo7cat> i install ubuntu into laptop, but message show lik this: NO Bootable Device. what’s wrong?
<metroins> reisio: I primarily run an education company but I have to port my web platform over to mobile apps.  So I've got about a year or so to learn how to do it.
<reisio> oo7cat: using... DVD?
<reisio> metroins: well, at least that'll be plenty of time :)
<oo7cat> using usb
<reisio> metroins: will the app need to connect to your remote server/s?
<reisio> oo7cat: how'd you make your usb image?
<oo7cat> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<oo7cat> reisio:
<metroins> reisio: yes or no.  I was thinking of making it a "shell/portal" to just the web template and having standalone quizzes that do not connect within the app for ease of development.
<reisio> oo7cat: that's problematic :) the path of least resistance might be to burn a CD/DVD
<reisio> metroins: well, it's not very "hard core", but you might keep in mind that there are a lot of projects out there for taking an existing webUI and generating from that a "standalone app" shell for various mobile OSes
<reisio> g'luck
<oo7cat> i don’t know what you mean? reisio
<reisio> oo7cat: got a CD/DVD burner? Try using that
<metroins> reisio: Thank you.  I have been using Ubuntu as my daily driver for 2 months and very much enjoying it.
<k1l> oo7cat: what OS are you using to make the usb?
<reisio> metroins: and before that, what?
<oo7cat> i use ubuntu to make usbe
<metroins> reisio: Windows obviously.  Our education software is written in windows applications that we now use in virtualbox
<k1l> oo7cat: ok, easiest is to use "dd". that makes sure the "usb maker" doesnt create any problems.
<oo7cat> what is dd?
 * squinty muses "a full size usb maker?"
<reisio> oo7cat: a command, be careful if you use it
<k1l> oo7cat: "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync" just make sure sdb is your actual usb drive and not a 2nd harddisk
<reisio> metroins: yeah, I imagine that would be a nice change :D
<reisio> metroins: run via Wine at all, your apps?
<oo7cat> yeah thanks reisio  and k1l
<oo7cat> :)
<metroins> reisio: No.  Wine has been crashing with Word/Excel; so we just switched to vbox when we need.
<reisio> metroins: oh, they utilize word/excel, or you guys do?
<reisio> s/they/the apps/
<metroins> metroins: We do.  Our program is web-based using SCORM and moodle.
<reisio> oh right
<reisio> you did say that, heh
<dm_comp> anyone know why texmacs was removed from the repo>
<dm_comp> ?*
<dm_comp> 15.10
<reisio> dm_comp: good question
<reisio> I presume just a lack of volunteer manpower
<dm_comp> according the the launchpad.net it still has a maintainer
<oo7cat> i can log in ubuntu on laptop when i use usb.
<Bashing-om> !info texmacs wily
<ubottu> Package texmacs does not exist in wily
<k1l> looking at the gnu website i never know if its unmaintained or just that gnu 80s website style :)
<oo7cat> strange why must i use usb when i log in laptop?
<reisio> doesn't mean the maintainer is made out of time
<Bashing-om> !info texmacs trusty
<ubottu> texmacs (source: texmacs): WYSIWYG mathematical text editor using TeX fonts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.7.18-1 (trusty), package size 1699 kB, installed size 6385 kB
<dm_comp> Bashing-om: 15.10
<reisio> good opportunity to learn latex properly on its own :)
<dm_comp> reisiso: texmaker is really good
<dm_comp> i also like lyx
<k1l> i use texstudio. and gummi if its going to be quick and easy
<reisio> dm_comp: r-e-i-TAB
<oo7cat> i install 15.10. that is problem?
<dm_comp> i just don't understand why they would remove it. :(
<reisio> there's certainly some up front learning, but I think for the most efficient long-term math notation, you'd want to just learn latex on its own
<k1l> dm_comp: the maintainer listed there is not registered on launchpad since 2005
<reisio> dm_comp: it's probably more that nobody had the time to build a deb
<reisio> which /could be/ because it's become unmaintained and /hard to build/
<reisio> or it could just mean nobody had time to build it
<reisio> you can always build it yourself :)
<reisio> and it's not /impossible/ an older .deb would work on your version of Ubuntu
<k1l> dm_comp: so it gets pulled from debian. and they only have 2 versions right now. a 1.07 in oldstable. and a 1.99 in rc-buggy
<k1l> dm_comp: so i guess there was a very long time no one working on texmacs or there was no debian maintainer
<dm_comp> nah, to many alternatives
<nacc> dm_comp: it's easy to see why, jsut look at the publishing hsitory
<nacc> "(From Debian) RoQA; orphaned, no activity, blocking transition; Debian bug #797833"
<ubottu> Debian bug 797833 in ftp.debian.org "RM: texmacs -- RoQA; orphaned, no activity, blocking transition" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/797833
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texmacs/+publishinghistory
<dm_comp> I just thought it was odd that it wasn't in 15.10 because I remember having it on 14.04
<k1l> there were no new releases form texmacs from 2008 to december 2015.
<k1l> dm_comp: maybe the depencies could not get resolved anymore with 2008 software needs.
<dm_comp> I'll just wait for Texvim :)
<dm_comp> jk
<dm_comp> k1l: i tried texstudio and found texmaker easier to use? have you tried texmaker?
<k1l> dm_comp: they are nearly the same :)
<k1l> texstudio is actually a fork of texmaker. and imho they made some good changes there.
<root> salve
<shantorn> is someone aware of correct instruction on how to install bumblebee on 16.04 or even 15.10?
<Blue1> top
<k1l> shantorn: yes: dont use bumblebee since that is deprecated on ubuntu way before 15.10
<k1l> shantorn: ubuntu uses nvidia-prime since some time. that is the official nvidia supported driver
<shantorn> how does one do that? its new to me
<ubuntu211> how to install google chrome in ubuntu 15.10 32 bit ? I can't to install. Why ?
<esp8266> hi
<esp8266> who are you ?
<esp8266> what ? where ?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu211: Because Google pulled all 32 bit software off their servers as they no longer sypport 32 bit .
<ubuntu211> Bashing-om: What I do can do ?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu211: Install some other than google-chrome . chromium ??
<ubuntu211> Bashing-om: How to install ?
<shantorn> nvidia-prime
<shantorn> !nvidia-prime
<Bashing-om> ubuntu211: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt install chromium-browser ' If on a 32 bit OS .
<Bashing-om> shakamunyi: For some info : terminal command ' apt-cache show nvidia-prime '
<Bashing-om> shantorn:  For some info : terminal command ' apt-cache show nvidia-prime ' .
<shantorn> Bashing-om, here is the details, i am not a wizard here. http://pastebin.com/BkN8Rv44
<Bashing-om> shantorn: Look'n .
<shantorn> thanks so much
<Bashing-om> shantorn: That to show you that 'nvidia-prime' to controll the graphic's sets .. // What is your ubuntu issue ?
<shantorn> i habe no clue how to switch or use the nvidia prime with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> shantorn: Do you even have hybrid graphics ? As that is the application .
<shantorn> yes i have an older laptop with inte and ncidia 310gm
<cfhowlett> "older" hybrid?  optimus?
<shantorn> yes its 5 years old
<Bashing-om> shantorn: OK, lets determine the graphic driver that you need . pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - .
<shantorn> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/L5HTHixN
<shantorn> Bashing-om, my nvidia control panel looks almose empty and nothing like posts i have seen on the web
<Bashing-om> shantorn: Stnadby ... looking at the specs.
<shantorn> ok thank you
<Bashing-om> shantorn: That Nvidia card takes the 340 version driver, so what have you got installed ' dpkg -l grep -i nvidia ' . We do this in steps, and then see what is .
<shantorn> i just purge bumblebee and all of its stuff and i have installed nvidia 340 but system needs a reboot to impliment i believe?
<Bashing-om> shantorn: Probably . reboot and we pick up with the 'dpkg' request .
<shantorn> ok brb
<shantorn> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/Ln19JHyW
<Bashing-om> shantorn: Look'n .
<shantorn> thanks
<shantorn> i see none
<Bashing-om> shantorn: The command is with dpkg -<lower case L> pipe to grep -<lower case I> . try again .
<shantorn> sorry i thought i copy pasted your post earlier, ill try again
<shantorn> thats exactly what i did Bashing-om
<shantorn> ah ha we were missing the |
<shantorn> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/HFHa6gxQ
<Bashing-om> shantorn: :)
<Bashing-om> shantorn: " ii  mate-optimus  " Mate as the Desktop environment ? In the past I have not been successful with installing Nvidia driver in Mate .
<shantorn> i wonder why that is
<shantorn> i use mate on everything i own and i had bb doing it fine but havent ever used nvidia-prime
<Bashing-om> shantorn: I do mot know what is different in Mate, or what is " mate-optimus " but I suspect there is a conflict with the Nvidia proprietary driver .
<Bashing-om> !mate
<shantorn> the only mate optimus is see is a applet for control panel nut a mate-driver, am i mistaken?
<Bashing-om> shantorn: I have never had experience with Mate, can not say .
<shantorn> ok but does the packages i have installed look correct?
<shantorn> steam finally started
<shantorn> and the nvidia-control now has the primus nvidia or intel driver switch option
<Bashing-om> shantorn: Is your system now stable ? All I see is the conflict with mate-optimus . If stable .. could do with some clean up and get those 'rc' packages removed .
<shantorn> its running well, would you please suggest how to "clean up"
<Bashing-om> shantorn: Copy and paste ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' . Which will remove every 'rc' ( removed but config files remain ) marked package .
<vincent_LP> Hi everyone here! My Ubuntu system has some problem, can I ask question here?
<slakevc> what's the problem
<shantorn> Bashing-om, done and thank you very much for your time. btw is the a webpage or blog the actually explains how to install it and use it?
<vincent_LP> Every time I log out, the system will not show up the welcome page anymore, but only a blinking cursor at top-left corner
<vincent_LP> so I have to ctrl-alt-del to reboot the system
<slakevc> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<vincent_LP> 14.04
<vincent_LP> unity
<rizi> anyone used screen with ssh. i have a problem that i cant use scroll bar, when i am using it.
<slakevc> vincent_LP is this relevant? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973761
<vincent_LP> and I got this error message when I push ctrl+alt+f2 to shell mode when the welcome page doesn't show up: INFO: task  Xorg:xxx blocked for more than 120 seconds
<Bashing-om> shantorn: " ii  nvidia-prime  " is installed .. might look in the /docs directory on your system and see if any documentation/tutorial is installed .
<vincent_LP> slakevc, I have seen this solution yesterday, but I felt it's a bit different, because my resolution is set correct
<shantorn> thank you for your help Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> shantorn: :) Glad to help .
<slakevc> vincent_LP, when you get a chance, try blindly typing in your password and hitting enter when you logout.  That will at least tell us that lightdm is probably the issue
<CriticalClarity> I'm having an issue where I cannot get past my login screen ; however when I switch to virtual console my usb keyboard seems to stop working
<vincent_LP> slakevc, thanks, I'm trying it, hope I can see you in a minute rather than a few minutes :-D
<vincent_LP> slakevc, no luck, it's dead I guess
<CriticalClarity> any known way to fix keyboard during virtual console? It looks like I have this lightdm login loop issue and the suggestion is to fix in virtual console http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<slakevc> vincent_LP, any reason you're stuck on 14.04? it may be a driver issue.  You could try booting a live disc of a more recent version of ubuntu and then logging out from the live environment to see if that version would work any better for you.  If it does, you should be able to upgrade your current system without losing data
<vincent_LP> slakevc, I have some developing tools(xilinx, python...) on this system, not very important but it could take me weeks to find them back if I mess up in upgrading
<vincent_LP> slakevc, and my system was fine a week ago in logout
<vincent_LP> just two days ago, I found this problem
<slakevc> vincent_LP, have you done any apt upgrades since then?
<vincent_LP> slakevc, yes indeed
<vincent_LP> it's two or three days ago
<slakevc> vincent_LP there should be a log of the apt transactions that you can read with 'less /var/log/apt/history.log', that should help you narrow down the issue unless your hardware is suddenly going bad
<vincent_LP> slakevc, thanks, let me check
<DanteLovesYou> hello
<crixer01> Leave
<dahlia> anyone know the preferred incantations for installing the latest Vulkan-capable nvdia driver? I think it's 355.00.29 (or later?)
<dahlia> I downloaded it from nvidia but it wants me to shut down the X server and I'm not sure how to shut it down without it immediately restarting
<dahlia> but I thought there might be a preferred way to install it?
<Bashing-om> dahlia: Hummm ... what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<bobby_> hi does anyone have a link to a document with a concise amount of terminal commands?
<slappymcfry> dahlia: restarting your display manager should be enough
<dahlia> Bashing-om: nvidia-352...
<slappymcfry> bobby_: commands for doing?
<dahlia> slappymcfry: restarting it?
<slappymcfry> dahlia: yeah, so if you are using gdm, `systemctl restart gdm`
<Bashing-om> bobby_: 1) http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/r10735/unixcomm.html .
<dahlia> slappymcfry: will it stay off long enough for me to update the driver from a ssh terminal?
<slappymcfry> dahlia: use "stop" instead of "restart", then simply "start" it again
<dahlia> ah ok
<Bashing-om> dahlia: You can try the 352, installing direct from Nvidia is a means of last resort . Maybe some problems with 352 -- could try the 361 driver from our trusted PPA ??
<dahlia> but I have kubuntu, is there something besides gdm?
<dahlia> Bashing-om: I want the Vulkan version
<dahlia> which I guess is 355+?
<slappymcfry> dahlia: Depends which display manager kubuntu uses.
<slappymcfry> dahlia: what do you need Vulkan API for?
<dahlia> to use a program that needs it?
<slappymcfry> dahlia: well, of course :) I'm asking out of curiousity
<dahlia> because I want to start learning vulkan coding
<Bashing-om> bobby_: How about : http://linuxcommand.org/ .
<slappymcfry> dahlia: be warned that installing a driver from outside the repos may have instability implications.
<dahlia> slappymcfry: ya I kinda figured that
<dahlia> which is why I was asking if there was a preferred way
<picarda> very nice your link Bashing-om
<slappymcfry> dahlia: here you go https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dahlia> slappymcfry: tyvm
<Bashing-om> picarda: :)
<slappymcfry> dahlia: click on the "read about installing"
<bobby_> thanks a lot guys
<Bashing-om> bobby_: picarda :: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz <=advanced command line tutorial .
<slappymcfry> I found these on /r/linux today: http://www.brendangregg.com/Perf/linux_observability_tools.png http://www.brendangregg.com/Perf/linux_benchmarking_tools.png http://www.brendangregg.com/Perf/linux_tuning_tools.png and many more on the author's site.
<dahlia> slappymcfry: ah ok that was kinda hard to find
<dahlia> (bad vision)
<picarda> doesn't see, to work the link Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> picarda: confirmed .. guess it is taken down ... yukkie !
<Bashing-om> picarda: Hey this looks interesting : https://sites.google.com/site/beginnersearch/ .
<toomanyerrors> guys
<toomanyerrors> help
<toomanyerrors> my apt wont work neither will software updater and i need to uninstall unity8
<toomanyerrors> i installed from apt
<toomanyerrors> please help!!!
<davido> error messages are useful.
<toomanyerrors> i need help
<toomanyerrors> please please please
<toomanyerrors> anyone
<gr33nbits> just say what you need maybe
<gr33nbits> if someone knows i am sure they will help if they not afk
<dahlia> slappymcfry: well I installed the nvidia-361 driver from that ppa site but it doesn't seem to have the vulkan hooks in it. Guess I need the one directly from nvidia
<toomanyerrors> error message while trying to install package and red circle with white hyphen in middle mousing over it shows
<slappymcfry> dahlia: I wouldn't know, I'm an intel peasant myself :)
<dahlia> heh
<toomanyerrors> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406399/
<toomanyerrors> this is the error i receive when i try to run apt
<toomanyerrors> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406399/
<toomanyerrors> and synaptic
<Rave1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<neonixcoder> I just installed my 14.04 and after booting I can not see any thing on the screen. I suspect it is a resolution issue.
<neonixcoder> any thoughts on this guys?
 * shrilaxmi  Away from desk
<neonixcoder> I do not wnat GUI, just require terminal to work
<neonixcoder> My /etc/default/grub file content is http://pastebin.com/c77KCE0r
<Rave1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
 * shrilaxmi  Back to desk
<ubunu> hi pako
<ubunu> eka kariyek wath nadda
<ubunu> ko me hukkannala
<ubunu> any pakku nadda
<reisio> ubunu: #ubuntu-tam
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have a box that I want to set up as a virtual machine server.  8core intel i7 with 64GB of RAM.  Any recommendations for a host OS?
<hateball> You're... asking in #ubuntu
<hateball> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<baizon> dsnyders: it depends, ubuntu server, centos, debian
<dsnyders> hateball: I suppose you're right.  Silly question.  Ubuntu.  Of course, if I ask this over on #centos, the answer is going to be Centos, and on #fedora, it will be Fedora Baby!
<daichi> hello world
<Zulu_Too> Hello everyone.  :)
<Kilos> hi Zulu_Too
<Kilos> are you a real zulu?
<Zulu_Too> Nice to meet you Kilos.
 * shrilaxmi Away from desk
<Zulu_Too> I am as real as you can get. :)
<Zulu_Too> Kilos is that a Greek name?
<Kilos> sawubona madota
<Kilos> what kilos?
<Kilos> its the metric of my name
<toomanyerrors> who is this shrilaxmi? so far i have only seen away from desk and back to desk from her
<toomanyerrors> also she is the name twin of my maths teacher
<Zulu_Too> What is interesting is most people here don't know what the word UBUNTU means. Is is a Hindi name. It is a word from Africa.
<toomanyerrors> i know that
<baizon> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<toomanyerrors> it means human connections
<Zulu_Too> It means "I am what Iam because of who we all are."
<toomanyerrors> yes something like that
<toomanyerrors> around the time i decided to use ubuntu
<Kilos> i think it has a few meaning
<toomanyerrors> i read the wikipedia article
<Zulu_Too> It feels good to do homework. :)
<Kilos> unity is close
<toomanyerrors> t is based on free software and named after the Southern African philosophy of ubuntu (literally, "human-ness"), which often is translated as "humanity towards others" or "the belief in a universal bond of sharing that connects all humanity
<Kilos> working together as one
<Kilos> thats it toomanyerrors
<Zulu_Too> Anyways, I have some issues with parking someone's software in /         or root directory. I don't like someone's program to part ownership of  root. Anyone here to make a comment?
<toomanyerrors> me not know
<toomanyerrors> me sorry
<Zulu_Too> Putting software in the /      root directory is not my cup of tea.
<Zulu_Too> With Windows it is:    c:\
<toomanyerrors> with linux it is /
<Zulu_Too> Lots of programmers do their own thing with Linux and Windows. Windows is notorious for lots of trash.
<bipul> Can anyone help me to get the output: for ((;;)); do tail -f /var/log/kern.log | a=$(grep -E "wlan0: authenticated" | tail -c21) | echo $a  ; done
 * shrilaxmi Back to desk
<Zulu_Too> Bipul Google that command to see if you are making that command work.
<bipul> Zulu_Too, Which command?
<Zulu_Too> The one you just pointed out here.
<Zulu_Too> Kilos where are you from?
<Kilos> south africa
<Kilos> hehe
<Zulu_Too> Nice to meet you Kilos.
<Kilos> nice to meet you as well
<Zulu_Too> What is the African greeting to people?
<Kilos> sawubona is hello in zulu
<Kilos> dumela in sotho
<Zulu_Too> I will put that down in my notes. Thanks for telling me and us that.
<Kilos> yw
<Zulu_Too> Kilos, I remember that there is an African tribe that speaks with clicks in their voice. It is a strange language. Are you familiar with it?
<Kilos> the tribe are the bushmen
<Triffid_Hunter> Zulu_Too: the kalahari bushmen, made famous by the 'gods must be crazy' movies
<Kilos> i cant speak it but it is fascinating to listen to
<Kilos> some of the other afican languages have the odd click here and there but pure bushman is full of clicks
<Zulu_Too> I have seen and heard of the tribesmen and I was fascinated by it. It reminded me of Morse Code or digital speaking. I suppose you can say that. :
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Zulu_Too try watch the movies Triffid_Hunter mentioned
<Zulu_Too> Kilos you sound like a very brilliant person. It is a pleasure to meet you.
<Kilos> no just friendly
<Zulu_Too> Friendly is good enough.
<Kilos> i dont often have time to come here and im old so when things get hectic i run
<Zulu_Too> Kilos are you a computer technician?
<Kilos> nope by trade a dieasel mechanic and electonics technician from many years ago
<pavlushka> Kilos, -.-- . ...
<Kilos> but ive learned quite a lot since installing 8.10 and needing help from #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> diesel
<Zulu_Too> Kilos I am a Computer Scientist and Master Technician and have 5 Masters Degrees. I love coming to this channel and learninig about Ubuntu and meeting good people like yourself.
<pavlushka> Kilos, .- ....
<Kilos> ty you are a clever guy hey'
<Zulu_Too> I paid my dues in life.
<toomanyerrors> .... . .-..
<Kilos> already
<Zulu_Too> When you start making $1,000.00/hour a day, that
<Kilos> i can just about say that, im older
<toomanyerrors> .... . .-.. .--.
<toomanyerrors> that was what i meant
<Zulu_Too> is when you have paid your dues.
<Kilos> wow thats good
<toomanyerrors> helpppp
<toomanyerrors> how do i update apt
<Zulu_Too> I have a huge website. The only one of it's kind. I wish I could have all of the good techs here join. It will take time but that is a different story.
<Zulu_Too> Sudo apt-get update
<Zulu_Too> sudo apt-get updates almost everything    :Not all but from a practical standpoint it updates most things.
<toomanyerrors> no i mean the application apt
<toomanyerrors> doesnt matter anymore
<toomanyerrors> because i wasnt able to install software
<Zulu_Too> I would like to sudo apt-get my glass of wine   hehe Let me see if that works.  :)
<Kilos> lol
<dahlia> sudo apt-get paycheck
<skitoxe> Zulu_Too: 5 Master degrees? "Huge website"? 1.000USD / hour?
<Myrtti_> guys...
<skitoxe> Zulu_Too: you're sounding like a liar to me...
<Zulu_Too> I don't think anyone cares about your opinion. I always say: " Opinions are like bowel movements. Everyone has one." Take that to the bank.
<Zulu_Too> Donald Trump didn't get rich listening IRC bandits.
<dahlia> I knew someone who had 3 master's degrees once, for real
<dahlia> he finally got a PhD
<Zulu_Too> Kilos you are funny sudo apt-get update | instan and get paycheck      hehe
<Kilos> lol thats wasnt me
<Zulu_Too> I was kidding.
<Zulu_Too> :)
<Kilos> :D
<Zulu_Too> Big huggs to Kilos.
<Zulu_Too> Kilos do you want to know something interesting?
<Kilos> yes please
<toomanyerrors> help
<Zulu_Too> I went to a convention and I learned about an African tribe that the men held hands. In America it is a perverted thing. It is an insult to the African tribesmen to not hold hands and be friends.
<Myrtti_> guys, seriously. Ubuntu support, please.
<Kilos> sorry Myrtti_
<Zulu_Too> Myrtti, what is your question?
<Zulu_Too> Myrtti you are more than welcome to ask your question. Please don't feal inhibited?
<toomanyerrors> i have a question
<Zulu_Too> Ask away Toom.   :)
<toomanyerrors> i had an error
<toomanyerrors> still havent gotten it resolved
<Zulu_Too> OK. did you Google it first?
<mihael_k33hl> My computer was working fine yesterday, and now when I turned it on, I can't get past lightdm
<skitoxe> Zulu_Too: for gods sake, you've never been here have you?
<mihael_k33hl> after entering my password it hangs up, but I can get and login to the virtual ttys though
<toomanyerrors> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406399/
<Zulu_Too> Mihael what is lightdm?
<skitoxe> lol
<toomanyerrors> light desktop manager
<Zulu_Too> Ok.
<skitoxe> mr 5 master degrees.
<Zulu_Too> That was a bad mistake.
<toomanyerrors> i had this error https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406399/ for a long long time
<NeoFrontier> Good day linux experts and amateurs.
<meskes> Zulu_Too Its your login (display) Manager.
<Zulu_Too> I have made that mistake.
<Kilos> gotta run, cheers everyone
<Zulu_Too> Kilos God bless you.
<skitoxe> NeoFrontier: g'day mate
<Kilos> ty you too
<toomanyerrors> and i finally found a way to make it work
<toomanyerrors> but it still isnt
<toomanyerrors> i ran sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/* then sudo apt-get update
<toomanyerrors> i dont know if it's working
<mihael_k33hl> Anyone knows how to resolve that one?
<Zulu_Too> The question is this:   If you log into your linux box and your screen saver is askew, why not right click on the desktop just as Windows and look at the screen resolution first. I have had that problem. What a pain that was.
<toomanyerrors> it is updating but dunno if it'll work
<toomanyerrors> i've updated five times already each time it did it's thing and then said some files were not found they have been ignored or old files used instead
<Zulu_Too> Toomanyerrors Maybe you are looking in the wrong direction for answers.
<toomanyerrors> then where must i look Zulu_TOo
<toomanyerrors> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<skitoxe> mihael_k33hl: Dont know man, what does syslog say? how did it start? did you update or install something that triggered it ?
<Zulu_Too> That is another story Toomannyerrors. Don't combine one problem with other problems.
<skitoxe> Zulu_Too: You're making any sense. You're mixing together two different people...
<skitoxe> you're not*
<toomanyerrors> same problem dude
<toomanyerrors> mergelist error
<skitoxe> toomanyerrors, has asked about one thing and one thing only
<Zulu_Too> OOOOOOH   so Skitoxe is the righteous one here. I didn
<Zulu_Too> 't know that
<Zulu_Too> Shall I bow down to you now?
<toomanyerrors> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406399/ please look
<toomanyerrors> the error message is identical
<toomanyerrors> file path isnt is all
<Zulu_Too> I read the pastebin and it doesn't or it is not clear.
<sunwind> i'm trying to decrypt a pgp message with gpa, when I paste it into the clipboard buffer window and hit 'decrypt' I get a popup window asking for the pgp security code to decrypt it, however the window is totally blank so I can't put anything in, and that's where I'm stuck :/
<mihael_k33hl> Oh I think it's because my HDD was all used up. df -h says its usage is 100%
<mihael_k33hl> I just don't know why it wouldn't log in though
<skitoxe> mihael_k33hl: lol that's strange. good it worked out though!
<toomanyerrors> Zulu_Too i didnt get that
<mihael_k33hl> skitoxe: syslog doesn't have anything logged too, neither does lightdm.log
<toomanyerrors> but someone pleaaase help me out with this
<skitoxe> mihael_k33hl: Wierd. :-/
<toomanyerrors> ubuntu 16.04
<toomanyerrors> !isitout | toomanyerrors
<ubottu> toomanyerrors, please see my private message
<dahlia> well somehow in my feeble failed attempts to get a vulkan driver installed I managed to uninstall kde. I got it working again by installing plasma-desktop and sddm but now many kde apps are gone. Is there some package I can install that gets them all back? (kubuntu 15.10)
<dahlia> maybe kubuntu-desktop?
<hateball> dahlia: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that will pull in all those apps, yes
<dahlia> hateball: ty trying it now
<hateball> dahlia: we don't bite over in #kubuntu :)
<dahlia> it's kinda annoying how aptitude will uninstall 90% of the OS when I tell it to unstall a video driver :/
<dahlia> hateball: I was asking in #kubuntu a couple hours go but it seemed dead
<hateball> dahlia: No idea what you did, but the nvidia blobs dont have any dependencies that would remove any part of your DE
<hateball> So, a guess is you followed some guide of sorts, and asked apt to remove more packages than needed?
<dahlia> hateball: no, anything I asked it to remove had nvidia in the name
<dahlia> but kubuntu-desktop looks like it's reinstalling a lot of stuff
<Ben64> dahlia: you probably messed up the command
<dahlia> maybe
<dahlia> but Ive been using aptitude for like 15 years
<hateball> well, as long as you didnt use purge, a reinstall should get you back to where you started
<toomanyerrors> help please?
<hateball> !help | toomanyerrors
<ubottu> toomanyerrors: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Trudko> Hi where should I put system wide variables? I am solo user on my work laptop and I need to add few variables to PATH like JAVA_HOME, etc I've seen people recommend /etc/profiles /etc/environment and .bashrc
<dahlia> hateball: well kubuntu-desktop looks like it may have fixed it (so far)
<Trudko> from reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/275704/how-to-permanently-set-environmental-variables-path-and-m2-home-in-ubuntu-for-ma I have sort of idea about profiles vs environment not sure about bashrc though
 * shrilaxmi away from desk
<Trudko> btw maybe I am mixing two different things here I want to update $PATH and add new variables too
<toomanyerrors> merge list error i've been trying to fix for past 5 hrs
<hateball> dahlia: Other than for testing there's not much point running the vulkan driver now anyhow
<dahlia> hateball: unless you want to write vulkan code
<toomanyerrors> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406399/ please look
<hateball> dahlia: Once nvidia includes it in their next stable branch it'll end up here https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> dahlia: Well, yeah that :p
<toomanyerrors> followed steps from http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<toomanyerrors> ran apt-get update 5 times
<dahlia> hateball: ya I was referred to that page earlier but it didnt have the driver I need
<toomanyerrors> 6th run ongoing now
<hateball> dahlia: Yeah as I said they only have it some special vulkan testing branch now, for whatever reason. Anyhow, it should be possible to get the vulkan driver working, I've seen people over in #steamlug talking about testing it
<dahlia> ah ok I was asking in #vulkan and someone said they had it working but I couldnt get the one they used to work
<dahlia> it messed up my x server and I dont know how to configure it
<toomanyerrors> merge list error i've been trying to fix for past 5 hrs https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406399/ please look I followed steps from http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err ALSO  ran apt-get update 5 times 6th run ongoing now
<hateball> toomanyerrors: You're... using 11.04?
<hateball> That's long since EOL
<toomanyerrors> im using 14.04
<toomanyerrors> hateball: why would you think i was using 11.04?
<coolxeon> it works
<toomanyerrors> what works?
<soundscape> is there any current way to incrementally upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 15.10 (via 14.10 -> 15.04)? i've changed my update check to 'any new version' and tried to run [do-release-upgrade -d], but i get a 404
<guest91049> if i select install over whole disk and select encrypt + use lvm in ubuntu installer does that encrypt /boot ?
<rojikku> I'm a student, and am put in a position where I have to upgrade a virtual machine installation of ubuntu 8.04 server. I have added the old-releases repositories, and I get this. http://puu.sh/nJA1U/662115d171.png I can't use the cdrom tray. Though I can wget isos and mount them in the virtual machine, I don't think the alternate ISO works for sever, does it? The tool seemed graphical
<sreeja25> hi everyone
<bq> which dot file should i put xmodmap command in ?
<trudko> hi guys I screw up my /etc/environment and now I cant log in I want to remove changes I made through recovery mode but its read only I found that if I go to recover mode to root console I can run  mount -o remount,rw / to have write rights too
<trudko> is  mount -o remount,rw / safe to use?
<Ben64> trudko: yes, but how did you mess things up
<trudko> Ben64: I aded some variables and seems like I made some error and I see I am not the only one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495732
<hateball> soundscape: 14.04 to 15.10 is not a supported upgrade. 16.04 will be out soon, and you can upgrade straight to that from 14.04
<trudko> Ben64: seems like I changed $PATH and screwed it up
<Ben64> trudko: so do what the link says and put it in your home, not /etc
<soundscape> hateball: ok, thanks. explains why when i tried the same thing on another machine, it completely broke the machine ;)
<trudko> Ben64:  sure but in order to do that I need to have write rights  so should I log in and use "mount -o remount,rw /"?
<trudko> and then edit /etc/environment
<hateball> soundscape: You need to decide if you want to upgrade every 2 years and stick with LTS, or if you want to upgrade every 6-9 months when using non-LTS. Get stuck in between and it's not much fun.
<soundscape> hateball: stop me if this is the wrong place, but how does the 6month upgrade path usually go for home users? is it a regular problem or should i be *generally* safe?
<soundscape> in terms of bugs
<meskes> You'll be fine, usually.
<Ben64> soundscape: should be fine. it gets less fine when you have PPAs and other unsupported things installed
<hateball> soundscape: I've been doing it since 6.06 or so, with a few clean installs here and there due to hardware changes and what not. Shouldnt be a problem.
<soundscape> awesome, thanks guys
 * shrilaxmi Back to desk
<trudko> ok I was able to recover my env , this is content of my /etc/environment something from it I guess PATH caused error which prevented me from logging in http://pastie.org/10763536
<tamil> df
<CQ> does ubuntu have any 32 bit images with 32 bit efi bootloader? 15.10 installer and 16.04 live don't have one
<CQ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support ...and I don't quite understand what to copy from where in these instructions
<tamil> hi ...i am beginner for kernal programming ...guys can u help me?
<tamil> i am more interested to learn   kernal programming...
<CQ> tamil just ask, depends on the question
<meskes> CQ Probably not, anymore.
<meskes> Though I really wouldn't know for sure.
<hateball> tamil: You can have a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment and perhaps in #ubuntu-devel
<tamil> ok...sorry guys. i want a good start on ubuntu....what will i do..?
<tamil> thanks...hateball
<CQ> tamil: install ubuntu, then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Valjan> Is there a lubuntu channel or would questions for it fall under the general purview of Ubuntu?
<tamil> thanks ...first i will finish this...
<hateball> Valjan: yes, #lubuntu exists
<hateball> Valjan: Depending on the nature of the question you might have more response here, it can be quite idle over there
<Valjan> It's actually related to Dwarf fortress installation but I've a large suspicion I'm merely missing libraries so I'm going to check that first and get back to you.
<gebbione> hi all
<gebbione> i have a stuck on black screen ubuntu since last kernel update on 14.04. Is there a way to get access to the console?
<gebbione> most likely something went wrong with drivers
<minimec> gebbione: I would try to boot an older kernel in the brub menu (same place where you can also boot into recovery mode to get a console). Press and hold the left <shift>key right after the bios/uefi biit screen of your computer.
<minimec> gebbione: * grub menu, not brub menu ...
<drmagoo> Does anyone know howto (if even possible) to launch a rdesktop session (against a win7 workstation) with a window size of 2560x1440 but the resolution is 1920x1080? I have a 4k-monitor which I've just fontscaling to make it more readable, but rdesktop ignores this so everything is really tiny in the rdesktop-session.
<gebbione> yes i know what u mean, something really worrying now is that on the screen it tells me the cpu is reporting errors :/
<drmagoo> I've just = I've used =)
<gebbione> ok an older kernel works
<gebbione> now my drivers for the video are gone
<gebbione> i need to try to re-install something to fix this ... the pc was working perfectly before the kernel update. How can i remove this update permanently ?
<Ben64> gebbione: not a good idea. start explaining things. what video card, what drivers, how did you install them, what version of linux, anything else relevant
<gebbione> i have an ATI Radeon HD5770 (or HE checking my hard info)
<gebbione> i have two screens and it shows only the built-in one
<gebbione> when i access with the last kernel i don't get to the main machine anymore
<gebbione> i mean to the login on X
<gebbione> i experience this http://askubuntu.com/questions/392927/black-screen-with-x-cursor-no-access-to-terminal-from-there
<gebbione> right now with the previous kernel i am on the Desktop but the monitors are not detected Ben64
<gebbione> i m running ubuntu 14.04
<gebbione> the kernel update was the one i got two days ago, latest i would say
<gebbione> Ben64, on that question on askubuntu someone suggests to re-install ubuntu desktop and then unity
<Ben64> i asked you four questions, you answered half of one
<DevAntoine> hi
<gebbione> Ben64 GPU is sapphire ati radeon hd5770, i have not installed any particular drivers at the moment lshw -c video says '*-diplay UNCLAIMED ... description VGA compatible', running Ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 3.13.0-83 that gives me the black screen and right now 3.13.0-79 that has given me access to the desktop but the broken video configuration
<DevAntoine> I still have a time issue with xfce. I'm in Paris and the current time is 10:05 but the clock displays 11:05. My timezone is set. If I configure the time manually when I reboot it goes back to h+1 oO
<DevAntoine> wtf is this? I'm not able to have a correct time, that's sick
<minimec> DevAntoine: Do you have a dual boot with windows? I only had that problem with dual boot systems. What time is set in the BIOS?
<Ben64> DevAntoine: didn't we figure the problem out last night
<DevAntoine> minimec: nop. I don't no the time in the bios
<Dworf> why is background image forgotten always i restart? and firefox needs always restore pages as well, why doesnt all save???
<DevAntoine> Ben64: well, no. I had to set the time manually and today when starting, back to normal
<EriC^^> Dworf: type find ~ ! -user $USER | wc -l
<EriC^^> paste the number it gives here
<DevAntoine> I can understand that my time is not good because I can't reach ntp's servers, but I don't understand why when I set the date manually it default to the wrong date after a reboot
<Dworf> 413
<EriC^^> Dworf: do you have any special needs for permissions in your home dir?
<EriC^^> like somebody else owning certain files etc?
<Dworf> no, no encryption
<Dworf> hmm that might be
<Ben64> DevAntoine: what is the output of "sudo hwclock --show"
<EriC^^> no i mean like do you have some programs or stuff that has the owner set to someone else
<DevAntoine> Ben64: eu. 17 mars 2016 11:15:00 CET  .671341 seconds
<Dworf> ill try copy the pic in myhome folder from hdd
<DevAntoine> s/eu./jeu.
<Dworf> EriC^^: great it works now, i copied the pic to /pictures/
<Dworf> but why is firefox always needed to restore pages?
<EriC^^> if you dont have special permissions stuff in your home dir
<EriC^^> do sudo chown $USER: -R ~
<EriC^^> it'll fix the permissions for all the files
<Valjan> I totally forgot Dwarf Fortress is 32-bit library dependant
<DevAntoine> if hwclock displays a wrong time it means that my bios is set to the wrong time?
<gebbione> Ben64 i just restarted my machine and now i get the desktop login but i cannot login anymore with my password, something fails (cannot see a message) and i get back to login screen
<Dworf> EriC^^: yup but didnt solve firefox problem
<Ben64> DevAntoine: try... sudo date -s @`wget -q ben64.com/time -O-`
<EriC^^> Dworf: dunno about that
<Dworf> okay thanks anyway
<EriC^^> np
<DevAntoine> Ben64: that works oO
<Ben64> DevAntoine: good, now "sudo hwclock --show"
<DevAntoine> Ben64: that works too
<Ben64> ok, should be good then
<DevAntoine> Ben64: but I wont rely on your website forever
<DevAntoine> can you explain me what's going on?
<Ben64> good, cause i took that page down
<DevAntoine> so it means that next reboot I'll have that issue again?
<Ben64> used my site as a sort of time server
<Ben64> the hwclock and system clocks are both correct now, it shouldn't change unless something else is changing it
<rory> I'm trying to script something that connects to github over ssh. I've tried using "yes" but still it prompts Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<rory> How can I automate saying "yes" here?
<Ben64> rory: you're going to need to be more specific
<rory> OK, the first time you SSH to a box, it gives you a message
<rory> showing the host key and asking if you still want to connect
<DevAntoine> Ben64: but why were they wrong and why I couldn't change it?
<rory> It's not acceptable to pause and wait for user input, I need to answer "yes" to this question automatically
<Ben64> DevAntoine: who knows
<rory> I tried using the "yes" utility piped to the SSH command but it didn't work
<Ben64> rory: once the key is accepted it won't ask again
<EriC^^> rory: "expect"
<DevAntoine> Ben64: well, thanks anyway
<rory> Ben64: Yeah but this is new box every time, it will always ask
<rory> EriC^^: Is that really the only way?
<hateball> DevAntoine: Not dualbooting with some other OS that could have changed hwclock ?
<DevAntoine> hateball: no, but before I format it had win10 installed
<bezaban> ssh -oStrictHostKeyChecking=no
<EriC^^> rory: ^
<bezaban> personally I would accept it once or manually copy it to known_hosts
 * shrilaxmi away from desk
<bezaban> since I like to know if the remote host id has changed
<Ben64> !away > shrilaxmi
<ubottu> shrilaxmi, please see my private message
<bezaban> rory: you can also add it to ssh config file if you don't want to enter -o on the command line
<m1dnight_> How can I google more about stuff like this: mv "$i" "${i//:/_}". I mean the string operations and stuff.
<m1dnight_> I have seen one with a hashtag (which is to remove a prefix) so i suspect there are more
<EriC^^> man bash
<EriC^^> then /## and hit enter
<m1dnight_> okay thanks
<bezaban> m1dnight_: google regex
<m1dnight_> I know regexes, but I was wondering if there were other operators.
<bezaban> also sed/awk tutorials etc
<bezaban> ah ok :)
<EriC^^> those are bash stuff m1dnight_
<EriC^^> ${variable} and stuff you can do with it
<m1dnight_> got it!
<m1dnight_> http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/V3_chap02.html#tag_18_06_02
<drmagoo> Does anyone know howto (if even possible) to launch a rdesktop session (against a win7 workstation) with a window size of 2560x1440 but the resolution is 1920x1080? I have a 4k-monitor which I've used fontscaling to make it more readable, but rdesktop ignores this so everything is really tiny in the rdesktop-session.
<victor_> ls
<karrireddy> hi..i got a problem..after installing ubuntu 14 , when i boot a black scheen with "grub" coming..what to do
<karrireddy> anyone here?
<karrireddy> sleeping ZZzzzz..
<hateball> !patience | karrireddy
<ubottu> karrireddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hateball> karrireddy: What GPU is in your computer?
<karrireddy> hateball: no gpu.. i tried to install ubuntu 14 alongside with win
<EriC^^> you get grub> ?
<EriC^^> or grub rescue> ?
<karrireddy> EriC^^: yes yes
<karrireddy> grub> EriC^^
<hateball> Without a GPU it'd be hard to tell, I'd think
<hateball> Oh well :)
<karrireddy> hateball: :)
<karrireddy> hateball: EriC^^ what steps to follow.
<EriC^^> can you be online and on the same pc at the same time?
<karrireddy> well EriC^^ i got only one pc.. :( .. i googled and it said use bootrescue disk..
<karrireddy> EriC^^: will it help
<Anuj> Any software to model /sketch my project plan for android app development
<Anuj> ?
<EriC^^> karrireddy: do you have a live usb?
<karrireddy> EriC^^: live cd of ubuntu ? yes
<lotuspsychje> Anuj: sketch as in flowchart?
<EriC^^> boot it and come on here
<Anuj> lotuspsychje, will work for the time
<karrireddy> ok .. 2mins please
<a40ntistos> How difficult will be to multiboot other Linux distributions if i buy a Dell with Ubuntu out of the box?
<lotuspsychje> Anuj: there's a nice online flowchart gliffy.com
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | a40ntistos
<ubottu> a40ntistos: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Anuj> lotuspsychje, thanks a ton
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: your the boss of your machine, so you choose wich Os you want
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > a40ntistos if uefi machine
<ubottu> a40ntistos, please see my private message
<a40ntistos> thanks lotuspsychje , I was just asking because every guide that I was able to find on the net was to multiboot but with Windows as primary OS
<karrireddy> hello EriC^^ i'm now on boot repair disk.. will this help
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: another option would be running ubuntu as main Os, and test your other Os from virtualbox
<minasota> When using  history | grep <command>  how can I run the command again without typing it out? I notice there is a number assigned to it. Can I use that number somehow?
<novakyu> minasota: are you using X at all? i usually select and middle-click to paste from primary.
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: whats your plan exactly?
<minasota> novakyu: That works. Just wondering if it were possible using keyboard only
<tamil> Is there any tool available to test our customized  kernel programming ?
<lotuspsychje> tamil: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys might know that one
 * novakyu goes to look at "man history."
<minasota> novakyu: I guess that was confusing. I was curious if I use grep to find a command in history if I can use the number assigned to it to use the command again
<novakyu> minasota: at least in zsh, it looks like "![num]" does something like what you wanted?
<novakyu> i'll message you my test
<minasota> novakyu: ok
<tamil> i am using ubuntu but i want to do programming for kernel
<lotuspsychje> tamil: you mean contribute developing?
<tamil> yes ...
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | tamil
<ubottu> tamil: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> tamil: see also #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-touch always need good devs
<tamil> okay thanks....
<k1l_> tamil: i would start asking the ubuntu kernel developers if they need help and if they can show you some things.
<ikonia> I really wouldn't
<ikonia> I'd look at doing some work on your own to prove you're up to it and can add value
<ikonia> just wading in will cause more time and effort
<tamil> okay ...
<gebbione> I cannot pass the login screen on my desktop just as described here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop - I have tried the lightdm restart and reinstall of the ATI Radeon HD5770 drivers both using the proprietary  debs as well as a script that is supposed to install the latest automatically. I am still experiencing the same problem though
<EriC^^> gebbione: does the guest account work?
<gebbione> EriC^^, i ll try
<aj1> Hi. I have a shell script in which each line takes some time.
<Craigwell> Anyone have experience installing on bay trail tablets? I have been looking at several tutorials and I'm game, just trying to sort out what version is best for a Dell Latitude 10... 14.04 , 15.10 .... ? Anyone have any thoughts?
<aj1> I want to be able to log the time along with the command.
<aj1> Any idea on how to do that?
<hateball> aj1: time $command >> logfile
<gebbione> EriC^^, guest does not work
<aj1> @hateball, I can't manually do that since I want to log time take for individual line.
<aj1> Something like the logger format present in other programming languages.
<aj1> Maybe something like "set -t".
<lotuspsychje> Craigwell: best way is to just install, and see what it gives you
<aj1> But set does not give you that option. I am using bash shell btw.
<lotuspsychje> Craigwell: every machine reacts differently
<gebbione> EriC^^, any idea on what else i can try?
<EriC^^> gebbione: upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Craigwell> lotuspsychje: Fair enough. I think I'll try with 15.10 first
<a40ntistos> lotuspsychje: I was thinking to buy a Dell laptop and because I want to learn the linux enviroment etc, I'm planning to buy one with Ubuntu out of the box. No more money to m$ :)
<lotuspsychje> Craigwell: sure mate, try few things out, 16.04 out soon also :p
<Craigwell> yup
<ikonia> a40ntistos: you'll struggle to do that
<ikonia> Dell are not really pushing the ubuntu installed models any more
<ikonia> I don't even think the program is still open, certainly not with a current release
<Craigwell> a40ntistos: It's easy to install ubuntu after the fact
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: they reopened the xps versions again
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: current ubuntu version ?
<Craigwell> Although the newest with uefi  / secureboot need a bit of massaging in the bios perhaps
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: holdon lemme find article
<k1l_> ikonia: there is project sputnik. and they just opened a new round of xps and inspirions with ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/dell-s-precision-mobile-workstation-series-now-shipping-with-ubuntu-preinstalled-501649.shtml
<ikonia> doesn't say what version it ships with
<ikonia> and has some sort of "selling point" that it 16.04 will be an upgrade otion ?
<ikonia> how can it not be an upgrade option ? it's just ubuntu, everyone will have it as an upgrade option
<ikonia> or are they modifying the build ?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: more info here: http://thevarguy.com/open-source-application-software-companies/dell-updates-project-sputnik-line-ubuntu-linux-laptops
<gebbione> EriC^^, i managed to upload the log file, should i write the url here or PM
<EriC^^> yeah, type it here
<gebbione> trippinsupport.dreamhosters.com/Xorg.0.log
<xsil> hi there
<xsil> anyone has a guide for configure apache on ubuntu?
<xsil> i need to know all the apache option
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | xsil
<ubottu> xsil: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<k1l_> ikonia: this is the project sputnic guy from dell: http://bartongeorge.net/2016/03/10/xps-13-developer-edition-launches-in-us-ubuntu-based-workstations-available-worldwide/  he says they ship 14.04 and will support the 16.04 upgrade.
<ikonia> k1l_: just been reading that
<chiliblue> I am attempting (and failing to connect a bluetooth gps device to my ubuntu install, gone through the various howto's but I am not getting a full response from 'spdtool browse' it shows the MAC but nothing else. Is there a compatibility list for bt gps devices?
<ikonia> all seems a bit "odd" as if it's some special event that ubuntu runs on a laptop
<ikonia> and dell are doing great work ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> and pricey machines
<xsil> yeah i know lotuspsychje
<xsil> but for example
<xsil> if i wanna configure
<xsil> like in redhat
<xsil> htpasswd
<ikonia> xsil: apache is the same on all distros, it's apache
<xsil> what is the same command in ubuntu?
<ikonia> the file system layout can be different
<xsil> ikonia sorry =) just solved
<xsil> i have to install apache2-utils
<xsil> thank you so much
<chiliblue> on the Bluetooth thing, the graphical bluetooth add device config fails to pair with 0000 when selected, it always sends a random pair code instead. Is this a known issue?
<xsil> any official guide from ubuntu community for virtualhost?
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | chiliblue doublechecked this?
<ubottu> chiliblue doublechecked this?: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<EriC^^> gebbione: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<gebbione> EriC^^, it shows Model Juniper XT [Radeon HD 5770] etc....
<gebbione> the drivers lines are three
<pavlushka> Hi every1!
<Antares> في الفقير من مركز العاصمة واحد مع UTF !
<gebbione> fglrx-updates - distro non-free
<pavlushka> I wanna play kof in MAME em
<Antares> בכל הומו מרכזת יחידה DC עם UTF !
<EriC^^> gebbione: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<pavlushka> I wanna play kof in MAME em
<chiliblue> lotuspsychje:  working through that, Is hidd still current?
<Antares> أنا لا أعرف من الاتصال عن UTF العاصمة، يبصقون الروسية كل شيء ل cp1251
<Antares> אני לא יודע למי לפנות על UTF DC , רוסית לירוק הכל כדי cp1251
<pavlushka> I wanna play kof in MAME em
<k1l_> Antares: stop that in here, please
<Antares> прости
<Antares> sorry
<gebbione> EriC^^, i don't think that worked ... BrokenPipeError . Should i upload the output manually?
<lotuspsychje> chiliblue: not sure, havent played with BT in a while
<EriC^^> gebbione: ok
<EriC^^> yeah
<a40ntistos> So you are suggesting me not to go with the Dell Ubuntu laptop?
<pavlushka> Antares, now atleast I can understand
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | chiliblue tried this also?
<ubottu> chiliblue tried this also?: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4829 kB
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: that really depends what you need mate, any laptop can multiboot things
<chiliblue> lotuspsychje: hmm I don't have a /etc/default/bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: those dells are pricey and high-end you sure you want spend the money?
<Antares> Говорю в DC++ ни одного хаба с UTF! Русским плевать там всё на cp1251. Не знаю к кому обратиться! :(
<Antares> I speak in the DC ++ hub with any UTF! Russian spit it all on cp1251. I do not know who to ask ! :(
<gebbione> EriC^^, pls check http://trippinsupport.dreamhosters.com/ubuntuDriversDevices.log
<k1l_> Antares: #ubuntu-ru
<a40ntistos> lotuspsychje: they are not that expensive I think so
<gebbione> that is the proprietary driver, it should work well
<Antares> * Не получается войти на #ubuntu-ru (Вы забанены).
<treg>  Is Lubuntu the only version that has the 'alternate' installer (non-ubiquity, the debian type installer) anymore?
<momken> heelo
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: well lets put it this way, for every machine there's a nice ubuntu flavor, not only those dells
<Antares> хай
<chiliblue> lotuspsychje: cheers for the blueman tip, working now, and I have lost the will to live via the various howto methods
<momken> I want to buy a second-hand graphics card for my old pc
<lotuspsychje> !yay | chiliblue
<ubottu> chiliblue: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> momken: ##hardware please
<momken> I want to connect 2 vga monitors at the same time
<momken> lotuspsychje: I know
<Valjan> so for the rm command, is it okay to type rm -r ~/path/to/directory?
<a40ntistos> lotuspsychje: That's true, but I prefer to but it with linux out of the box instead of Windows
<Valjan> Or will it only ruin everything if you type rm -r /?
<Antares> http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/6535/
<momken> I only want to know is Geforce 210 compatible with ubuntu without needing any new installations?
<lotuspsychje> Antares: stop that, youl get banned like this
<Antares> sooooryyyy! :'(
<mcphail> momken: a 210 will work tolerably with open source drivers, and reasonably well with the proprietary drivers
<momken> mcphail: waht do you mean by tolerably?
<momken> I want to use open source driver
<mcphail> momken: fine for 2d desktop use. Any 3d use will struggle. (I last used a 210 about 2 years ago, so the open source drivers might have improved since then for that card)
<momken> because my ubuntu is on an external hdd and I attach that to different hardwares. so I don't want to install drivers specific to a particular system
<EriC^^> gebbione: try dpkg -l | grep "fglrx\|xorg" | nc termbin.com 9999
<momken> mcphail: Thank you very much
<momken> mcphail: Can I get 2 different outputs out of its vga and dvi connectors at the same time?
<mcphail> momken: I've never tried. Only have one monitor ;)
<momken> mcphail: I can buy ATI vga cards too. Which one is more compatible with ubuntu out of the box? ATI or NVidia?
<gebbione> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/3bai
<Valjan> for the rm command, is it okay to type rm -r ~/path/to/directory?
<Valjan> errr
<Valjan> for the rm command, is it okay to type sudo rm -r ~/path/to/directory?
<mcphail> momken: if you're planning on open source drivers, AMD is well ahead. nVidia is much better for proprietary drivers. But check a site like phoronix for benchmarks before making a purchase. Different generations of AMD cards have different levels of compatibility
<a40ntistos> lotuspsychje: What would be your suggestion ?
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: no sorry, i would make an own ubuntu laptop with ssd inside
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: join #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<k1l_> a40ntistos: the dell laptops are fine.
<drombel> edek
<drombel> siema
<lotuspsychje> !pl | drombel
<ubottu> drombel: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<drombel> im sorry mate : d
<drombel> bye
<a40ntistos> k1l_: I will be able to do the updates and anything like that? Or I will have to wait for Dell to develop it?
<k1l_> a40ntistos: it will work as a regular ubuntu.
<Craigwell> I couldn't sleep last night
<mhahe> Hello all, I did an update && upgrade, restarted and now I cant get passed my GUI login screen. anyone having the same issue?
<gebbione> mhahe, i have the same
<Craigwell> worried about what the naming convention will be after 17.04 :-{
<gebbione> it is most likely due to kernel update
<mhahe> gebbione: did you roll back to older kernel version?
<gebbione> mhahe, do you have a ATI radeon card?
<Valjan> for the rm command, is it okay to type sudo rm -r ~/path/to/directory?
<llutz> Valjan: to remove a directory? yes
<mhahe> gebbione: I'm not sure, it's a new desktop to me. All I know is it was working and now it isn't. I can check though
<gebbione> mhahe, not permanently ... i get to login by EriC^^ is checking my logs and packages to see if he spots anything wrong
<Valjan> llutz:    Alright, so only sudo rm -r / would bone you?
<hateball> Valjan: Dont type that command in here
<k1l_> mhahe: did you install a video driver manually?
<llutz> Valjan: rm simply does what you tell it to do.  if you tell it to do stupid things ...
<Valjan> hateball:    Just trying to understand if you point bash to the proper directory it won't recursively delete root
<gebbione> mhahe, i know it is really annoying but i looked at lots of ways to fix it and cannot find a solutions. For instance http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<mhahe> gebbione: My card is GeForce GTX 650 Ti
<EriC^^> gebbione: try sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<hateball> mhahe: were you using nvidia blob or nouveau ?
<gebbione> next time i see a header update i ll wait a little before doing it
<Valjan> llutz:    Alright, I was looking up how to delete a directory and I dabbled a bit too heavily in sudo commands and emacs, wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything stupid before going and deleting stuff with sudo commands.
<novakyu> Valjan: if you are deleting a user directory, why do you even need sudo?
<gebbione> EriC^^, i can retry that but i doubt it will restore my login capabilities
<gebbione> i did it before re-installing the proprietary drivers
<gebbione> should i try again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Valjan> Novakyu:    The directory was created using sudo emacs, it wasn't user access, only root access.
<EriC^^> then try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video{ati,radeon}
<EriC^^> then try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
<EriC^^> typo ^
<novakyu> oh. you can always chown to the user first ... but i guess that precaution won't save your root directory, if you accidentally put a space before last /.
<gebbione> EriC^^, done ... should i run something like xstart or lightdm to test if it worked?
<Valjan> Thanks for the assistance all.
<EriC^^> gebbione: try sudo service lightdm restart
<xsil> gebbione
<xsil> sorry but i read only now
<xsil> have you tried to use sudo apt-get autoremove name_of_file &&  sudo apt-get purge name_of_file && sudo apt-get purge -y
<gebbione> EriC^^, startx got me in but i still have monitors problems ... i.e. it does not detect them. I restarted lightdm and now out at the login screen i am still stuck
<gebbione> cannot login in again
<gebbione> wait i m in now
<k1l_> gebbione: dont use startx.
<gebbione> i ll check if i can configure the monitors
<xsil> which video card you have?
<k1l_> gebbione: please log into a tty1 and first look what is owned by root in your home "ls -al"
<gebbione> mh :/ it shows builtin display (ATI Radeon HD5770)
<xsil> gebbione maybe you have to install proprietary driver from ubuntu repo
<xsil> gebbione time ago i got the same problem with a nvidia video card
<xsil> and after i solved
<gebbione> xsil, EriC^^ just made me uninstall them
<gebbione> i could not login to the desktop with them
<gebbione> k1l_, not much owned by root definitely not anything to do with X
<xsil> its a nvidia card?
<xsil> there's an utility for that...
<gebbione> no
<k1l_> gebbione: there is nothing that should besides .gvfs
<xsil> which vendor?
<gebbione> ATI (i think AMD)
<gebbione> Sapphire
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<xsil> give me the model
<xsil> lspci | grep -i sapphire
<gebbione> just as above HD5770
<gebbione> does not grep anything based on Sapphire
<gebbione> you can see the card here http://trippinsupport.dreamhosters.com/ubuntuDriversDevices.log
<gebbione> i removed those drivers
<xsil> gebbione have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459097
<xsil> they mark as resolved
<gebbione> i can't see it, requires registration
<gebbione> but i have had no problems until the last kernel update to be honest
<xsil> register XS
<xsil> lol
<k1l_> xsil: the thread is from 2010. that is ubuntu 10.04
<k1l_> gebbione: was the fglrx from ubuntu or from the amd website?
<gebbione> k1l_, initially i don't know. When i installed the system in 2011 i didn't do any customisation or installation of extra drivers
<gebbione> k1l_, i just tried the proprietory
<gebbione> now when i was stuck
<xsil> gebbione this is the solution from the post
<xsil> Re: ATI Radeon HD 5770 Issue
<xsil>     I actually was getting an error with fglrx-amdcccle. Every time I would try install it, I would get a broken package message. What I ended up doing was physicaly deleting the /usr/lib64/fglrx_dri.so and /usr/lib32/fglrx_dri.so. Then I copied over the default xorg.conf so it wouldn't break after removing the drivers. I also removed the /usr/share/ati folder physically as the fglrx-uninstall.sh was not working even when I set the FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL. After
<xsil>  this, I rebooted, and was able to install fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, xserver-xorg-video-radeon from synaptic packager manager. Now I can enable the FGLRX driver and compiz is working fine
<xsil>     PS Sorry for the lack of detail in the original post... I'm relatively new to Ubuntu and posting in forums.
<IPA> hello
<IPA> i want to ask
<BluesKaj> !paste | xsil
<ubottu> xsil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xsil> ubottu thank you i didn't know it
<ubottu> xsil: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gebbione> xsil, to be honest i am a bit worried about installing those drivers
<gebbione> none of this was a problem before
<gebbione> and when i installed them from debs packages i got stuck at login
<DavidFromBE> hello, ubuntu 15.10, why would "amdconfig --adapter=0 --od-getclocks" work for a user and not for another one ?
<gebbione> i tried several times, the machine is stuck for a few days now, first i had to change how grub starts by removing quiet splash and putting nomodeset
<gebbione> now i cannot get the monitors detected
<BluesKaj> !ask |IPA
<ubottu> IPA: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IPA> ubottu: just be polite
<ubottu> IPA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DavidFromBE> second user is getting "No protocol specified" then "amdconfig: This program must be run as root when no X server is active". If ran with sudo, he gets the following error : "ERROR - X needs to be running to perform AMD Overdrive(TM) commands". X is running of course...
<IPA> how to i remove files in subfolder but doesnt's remove the subfolder, just the files (video.mp4)?
<hateball> IPA: rm /path/to/files/*.mp4
<novakyu> find . -type f -exec rm -v {} \;, i think?
<novakyu> and you can add a condition on -name as well, if you want just particular extensions.
<hateball> IPA: Are you talking about a specific subfolder, or recursive like novakyu suggests?
<novakyu> oh ... yeah, mine's recursive. :)
<IPA> hateball: i have many sub folder contain the files, not only for the one subfolder
<novakyu> and search starts from current directory; replace "." with the directory you start searching from.
<IPA> hateball: specific i mean
<acidkali85> kgh
<novakyu> IPA: are you trying to delete all files or only the files that meet a particular criteria?
<hateball> novakyu, IPA you probably dont want to search just for "-type f" as that would list and delete any file it finds
<ubuntuNoob> hi.. how to move the left side taskbar to bottom in ubuntu fourteen
<gebbione> ubuntuNoob, just install cairoDock instead and have 2
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuNoob  you can't, but you can install cairo-dock
<MonkeyDust> gebbione  was faster
<ubuntuNoob> gebbione: MonkeyDust thanks
<ubuntuNoob> MonkeyDust: which one is best
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuNoob  'best' depends on what you prefer, personal choice
<BellaCi> hello
<ubuntuNoob> MonkeyDust: thanks..i'll try both :)
<ubuntuNoob> bye
<IPA> hateball: after i get the list what should i do ? i'm new user ubuntu
<gebbione_> isnt this driver supposed to do the job - ? http://pastebin.com/WzaupikF
<gebbione> mhahe, did u get past ur login?
<Craigwell> ok.... trying to make this 32 bit uefi boot usb for a baytrail tablet..
<Craigwell> the boot usb for 14.04 is read only ? How can i copy files to it ?
<Craigwell> i have a bootia32.efi and a couple .deb files i need to put on the install usb
<unknown_1> test
<ubuntuNoob> MonkeyDust: cairodock is sexy..
<ubuntuNoob> MonkeyDust: is it possible to remove that left side taskbar
<hateball> IPA: Well, assuming you want to search your entire homedirectory for mp4 files, "find ~/ -name *.mp4" will do that
<unknown_1> why is it google not supporting 32 bit ubuntu chrome?
<unknown_1> really annoying
<hateball> IPA: and if you want to remove them as well, "find ~/ -name *.mp4 -delete"
<MonkeyDust> unknown_1  ask google
<IPA> hateball: okay thank you
<unknown_1> MonkeyDust: is it a way around it to install chrome?
<MonkeyDust> unknown_1  chromium comes to mind
<unknown_1> MonkeyDust: the same one ?
<Craigwell> Can I make usb install that's not read only ?
<MonkeyDust> !info chromium-browser | unknown_1
<ubottu> unknown_1: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 48.0.2564.116-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1221 (wily), package size 57532 kB, installed size 238039 kB
<hateball> novakyu: gnu find has -delete option. while not portable, it's handy :p
<novakyu> yeah, i just saw that in the manpage. it *does* look handy, esp. if you are deleting directories as well?
<BluesKaj> hateball, does nautilus have a delete option in it's settings like dolphin ?
<hateball> BluesKaj: I have no idea :)
<cederfjard> What's the path to/name of the Software Updater binary? I've tried "ps aux | grep" for things like "software" and "update", but no dice...
<BluesKaj> ok hateball I thought you used ubuntu as well as kubuntu
<hateball> BluesKaj: Nah, I lurk and help where DE doesnt matter is all :)
<BluesKaj> hateball, right, like a lot of us :-)
<cederfjard> Regarding my question, apparently I had a typo. The answer is update-manager.
<unknown_1> does extract .tar and .zip compressed file have different command?
<MonkeyDust> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<venkatesh> hi
<venkatesh> gudvnig
<venkatesh> how to setup password fr my compu..
<MonkeyDust> venkatesh  you do it during installation
<hateball> venkatesh: By default you set a password during the installation of Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> venkatesh  or have you enabled auto-login ?
<venkatesh> im using mint bro.... during the insta... i didnt put that, but  now i need it.. any option..?
<venkatesh> yes bro... loging automet...
<gebbione_> any suggestion on getting the two monitors to work on 14.04 with a ATI Radeon HD 5770 card without installing proprietary drivers?
<MonkeyDust> venkatesh  mint is not supported here,you have to go to the mint channel
<venkatesh> sry... im new here.. i need min addre..
<MonkeyDust> venkatesh  nulla questio, no problem
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<miegas> hey everyone. How do I set the display resolution in 16.04 *from the command line* via ssh?
<lotuspsychje> miegas: #ubuntu+1 please for 16.04
<MonkeyDust> miegas  start with typing xrandr
<MonkeyDust> oh 16.04
<Antares> 0_o
<venkatesh> thnx dust
<miegas> the tricky part seems to be "via ssh" - which means xrandr sees no display, apparently
<miegas> lotuspsychje: oh, ok.
<Antares> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu =(
<icey> do things like:' No Hash entry in Release file' and 'The repository is insufficiently signed by key ' mean that my apt-get dist-upgrade won't process updates from those repos now?
<lotuspsychje> Antares: please stop using this channel for random stuff
<icey> I suppose my question belongs in #ubuntu+1 as well
<mohamed> atralhea-, ping
<AEL-H> does add-apt-repository add a repository permenantly or does it add it for just one use
<icey> AEL-H: permenantly
<icey> AEL-H: which means that you can get updates from that repository as well
<AEL-H> icey: What would I do if I only wanted it temporarily?
<icey> AEL-H: add it and then remove the file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/(REPO NAME)
<AEL-H> icey: Thank you
<Geogre0k00> Hello. Should I buy a samsung 750 or 850 SSD?
<lotuspsychje> Geogre0k00: question for ##hardware
<Geogre0k00> lotuspsychje ok thanks
<IPA> why my wifi adapter name is not usually ?
<IPA> and i can't capture the network and also can't use to aircrack-ng
<lotuspsychje> IPA: ubuntu version please?
<IPA> ubuntu mate 15.10
<ioria> IPA usually you just need to replace the interfaces's name   type   ip a
<hateball> IPA: the network driver must support promiscuous mode
<IPA> ioria: how about the capture, whether influential?
<ioria> IPA i don't use anymore aircrack so don't remember ...
<IPA> hateball: before I could use it, but now can not
<ioria> IPA start it with the new interfaces's name
<IPA> ioria: how to rename it ?
<ioria> IPA how do you start it ?
<IPA> ip a
<Dworf> ideas for suttering flash(twitch)? firefox and chromium, sound is great but video come like 1 sec behind and fps like 10
<Dworf> tried already in firefox settings hardaware accel on/off
<Dworf> youtube works fine
<Dworf> but i guess it uses html5 maybe?
<lotuspsychje> Dworf: vlc playing fine?
<Antares> VERE GOOD
<hateball> Dworf: Most Youtube videos are indeed html5 these days. Googling suggests there are userscripts to force html5 for twitch as well
<Dworf> hmm okay, lotuspsychje i havent tried
<Antares> http://i.imgur.com/XFmvF3J.png
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Antares stop that
<ubottu> Antares stop that: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Noobfan> how to set up my ubuntu pc as a dns server.. is it possible?
<MonkeyDust> Noobfan  yes, use tasksel (task selection)
<Noobfan> MonkeyDust: thank you MonkeyDust ..
<luren> any Chinese ?
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<scatterp> hi i have a server connected to a router which gets its ip via dhcp how can i set up a VPN that will receive an ip from this router?
<ioria> !info bind9 | Noobfan
<ubottu> Noobfan: bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-11ubuntu1.3 (wily), package size 302 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Noobfan> ubottu: ioria thank you .. :)
<ubottu> Noobfan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luren> I'm try to understand what you mean...So poor my English is
<Noobfan> ubottu: who will be the next american president?
<ubottu> Noobfan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> Noobfan  ok :þ
<Noobfan> ioria: :)
<htc> hi
<htc> everyone ,i m novice to ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !manual | htc start here
<ubottu> htc start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> htc: you can also ask questions about ubuntu issues here, welcome to the community
<htc> thank you everyone for a warm welcome
<Hanumaan> mkfs.ext4 says this "/dev/sdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!" but /dev/sdb1 is a new drive not yet formated and not mounted any where even according to lsof .. what could be the problem?
<k1l_> Hanumaan: what is "mount" output? please show in a pastebin
<gebbione_> hi folks, i m back with my monitors/video card problem
<gebbione_> since re-installing the ATI drivers doesnt work
<gebbione_> can anyone think of an alternative solution?
<gebbione_> should contact some support board or site?
<hateball> gebbione_: you could download a 16.04 nightly and see if amdgpu works nicer. fglrx is deprecated there at any rate
<Hanumaan> k1l_ this is mount output http://paste.ubuntu.com/15407534/
<gebbione_> hateball,  i am on 14.04 btw, not on 15.
<k1l_> Hanumaan: and "sudo lsof /dev/sdb" lists anything?
<hateball> gebbione_: Right, that's still my only suggestion. You will be able to upgrade from 14.04 straight to 16.04 when it is released
<hateball> gebbione_: But perhaps someone else actually uses AMD hardware and has some other ideas :)
<gebbione_> yes i see upgrading to fix this a strange way of doing it
<gebbione_> since 14 is LTS
<gebbione_> i blame it on the kernel :/ i had no troubles until a few days ago
<k1l_> gebbione_: get details what exactly is not working?
<Hanumaan> k1l_ this is actually an iSCSI drive with multipath .. here is the output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15407542/
<k1l_> gebbione_: what ubuntu, what kernel, what driver, driver where from, what says the syslog, what says the xorg log?
<k1l_> Hanumaan: sorry dont know about that
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: are you on a server?
<gebbione_> k1l_, if i use the right drivers fglrx i get stuck at login, it tries to load but it fails hence it reloads the login page. If i remove the driver it uses the default xorg or something and they give me only the built in monitor and does not detect the two monitors
<k1l_> gebbione_: so the fglrx from the ubuntu repo? or from the website? what kernel in use? what says the syslog and xorg log?
<gebbione_> the deb from the site does not install. it fails and the fglrx from the repos installs but then if i do a fglrxinfo it says unable to detect device or something similar
<gebbione_> last kernel
<Hanumaan> lotuspsychje, yes
<gebbione_> the one released a few days ago
<gebbione_> i ll get it in one sec
<k1l_> gebbione_: details matter
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: you can ask in #ubuntu-server perhaps, they might have more experience in iScsi boxes
<craptalk> what is the difference between chrome and chromium? is it another version of chrome browser? i read it still a bit unstable
<k1l_> gebbione_: use paste.ubuntu.com to show the output of "uname -a", "apt-cache policy fglrx" , "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and "dmesg"
<gebbione_> k1l_, Kernel ->3.13.0-83-generic, Xorg log -> http://trippinsupport.dreamhosters.com/Xorg.0.log
<k1l_> craptalk: chrome uses the chromium sourcecode and adds some google stuff to it.
<gebbione_> i ll get the other info
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  plenty websites about the question, here's one ... http://www.howtogeek.com/202825/what%E2%80%99s-the-difference-between-chromium-and-chrome/
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: alright
<ioria> Hanumaan, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/iscsi-initiator.html
<Hanumaan> ioria, I have tried the same but getting the error .. as there is lsof of the multipath .. some how this has to be tackled . that the drive is not getting used ..
<Guest97133> https://vk.com/govtech The Kurds in Syria, announced the creation of a federal region
<cfhowlett> Guest97133, completely offtopic.  stop spam
<Combatjuan> Hello.  Ubuntu server 14.04.  I have one server where Ctrl-C exits as sudo su (as though Ctrl-D) was pressed.  It happens from 3 different computers running 4 different terminals.  I am out of ideas.
<Combatjuan> I have hundreds of other servers where this does not happen.  And comparing between them, the following match: env, .bashrc, .profile, sudoers, shopt output...  I can't figure out why the behavior differs.
<gebbione_> k1l_, i have put the details here http://pastebin.com/w1L6b6EN
<k1l_> Combatjuan: sudo su is not good. use "sudo -i" if you really need a root shell
<gebbione_> the logs are in the separate files
<MonkeyDust> Combatjuan  what do you expect ctrl-c and ctrl-d to do?
<Combatjuan> k1l_: It's the same problem whether using sudo su, sudo -i, or sudo bash
<Combatjuan> I expect Ctrl-C to send an interrupt (normally in bash this would clear out the shell and start a new line).  I expect Ctrl-D at the prompt to be synomous with typing "exit".
<Combatjuan> Instead the both act as "exit".
<Combatjuan> If I log directly in as root, Ctrl-C works as expected.  Googling this problem has proven exceedingly difficult.  :-/
<k1l_> gebbione_: ok. i dont see any suspicious there right now. i would suggest to move the xorg.conf, make sure the headers are installed  and then test the fglrx with 2 different kenrel versions: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<gebbione_> how can i switch kernel versions ?
<k1l_> gebbione_: "sudo apt install linux-generic linux-generic-lts-wily"
<cfhowlett> gebbione_, reboot > grub > advanced options > choose older ubuntu
<k1l_> gebbione_: please show me the output of the last command in a pastebin so i can see any errors.
<gebbione_> k1l_, it is on the file , do you want it in the pastebin?
<k1l_> gebbione_: any paste service will work for me
<MrKeuner> is there a gratis version of Ubuntu Landscape?
<gebbione_> k1l_, for the demsg or for  "sudo apt install linux-generic linux-generic-lts-wily"
<k1l_> MrKeuner: does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use
<k1l_> gebbione_: for for  "sudo apt install linux-generic linux-generic-lts-wily" please
<cfhowlett> MrKeuner, read https://landscape.canonical.com/try-landscape
<MrKeuner> kll, cfhowlett thanks. I saw the upto 10 free thing and started trying it without much reading. Apparently ubuntu hosted one doesn't have a gratis version however if you host your own server up to 10 is gratis.
<chl_> hey, how can I setup this rule with ufw; "allow tcp from any to any established"
<gebbione_> k1l_, the system is asking to reboot now - http://pastebin.com/RnMm1AVr
<chand> hello everyone
<gotcha> in ubuntu server 14 LTS, should the dns server b in /etc/resolv.conf or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<chand> i want to use ldap server on ubuntu14.04 any one help me
<cfhowlett> !server | chand
<ubottu> chand: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<chl_> also, can you do theese rules with ufw? "tcp any to any established" & ""
<k1l_> gebbione_: yes wait please, let me have a look at that output
<gebbione_> ok
<k1l_> gebbione_: sudo apt install dkms
<gebbione_> dkms is already the newest version
<k1l_> gebbione_: please show the output of "for i in /var/lib/dkms/*/[^k]*/source; do [ -e "$i" ] || echo "$i";done"
<gebbione_> k1l_, /var/lib/dkms/vboxhost/4.3.2/source
<MonkeyDust> what's ^k in that line?
<k1l_> gebbione_: ok now please do a "sudo apt install fglrx" and please show the output again
<gebbione_> k1l_, fglrx install log http://pastebin.com/Ce31YngG
<k1l_> MonkeyDust: its to sort out stuff that starts with "k" in that folders
<gebbione_> should i try to open catalyst?
<k1l_> gebbione_: ok. so now make a reboot. it should boot to the 4.2 kernel as default. if that doesnt help reboot and use the other 3.13 kernel in grub again
<gebbione_> k1l_, if it is still stuck i will need to remove fglrx or it blocks the login to X, or i can come back from another pc to access IRC
<lemayian> how do I solve problems on unresponsive classes on my eclipse
<k1l_> gebbione_: if you cant login, with those 2 kernel versions. then login to the tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and do a "sudo apt purge fglrx"
<k1l_> gebbione_: then reboot again
<gebbione_> ok
<zdarova> zdarova brain freespeak
<zdarova> botnick brain freespeak
<Pici> zdarova: can we help you with something?
<zdarova> Hi, just trying to see if a script is working :D
<mcphail> zdarova: not in here, please
<zdarova> ok sorry
<Guest12212> how to use it? I am a newer.
<Bish> use what?
<Guest12212> this chat
<MonkeyDust> Guest12212  this is the support channel
<MonkeyDust> Guest12212  ask your ubuntu questions here
<Gambit15> Hey guys, I want to reconfigure the mode/permissions of newly created logs. On systems with systemd, can I still use /etc/logrotate.conf or has it changed now?
<pbx> Guest12212, you can try the #irchelp channel if you want help learning
<Guest12212> oksy , i will go
<gebbione_> k1l_, didint work unfortunately :/
<gebbione_> i just had to purge fglrx again to gain access to the desktop
<k1l_> gebbione_: then please show the xorg.0.log and the xorg.0.old.log or xorg.1.log that is from that error boot in a pastebin
<gebbione_> k1l_, http://termbin.com/0cy6  <- cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gebbione_> k1l_, the old one -> http://termbin.com/ybzl
<sean_> hi.According to the Internet that the configuration of the Linux system JDK environment variables, but isn't work, who has what good configuration steps do
<gebbione_> sean_, what is not working? have u asked in #java?
<lotuspsychje> !java | sean_
<ubottu> sean_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<k1l_> gebbione_: [   119.452] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<k1l_> gebbione_: your system has some issues regarding the module building.
<k1l_> gebbione_: what changes did you do to your system? any PPAs or 3rd party packages in use?
<Glorfindel> hello, I'm trying to digitize some high8 tapes on my ubuntu pc, I have the camera connected via firewire, but don't know what program to use to get the videos recorded onto the ubuntu system, any ideas?
<gebbione_> k1l_, thanks for spotting this ... however it is quite strange. i just update two nights ago just the updates from ubuntu . ie kernel and then i experienced the problem. I dont remember any other details to be honest and I have not installed anything specific that i remeber of apart from updates
<k1l_> gebbione_: please show a "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf"
<MonkeyDust> Glorfindel  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<gebbione_> k1l_, interesting it shows 'blacklist fglrx'
<Glorfindel> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<k1l_> gebbione_: there it is.
<mcphail> Glorfindel: Hi8 and firewire? That's a blast from the past! IIRC, people used to use "kino" for that kind of thing, but it was a horrible basic program and is no longer maintained. I think it is still in the repos, though. You could have a look at something more modern like kdenlive or blender, and see if you could do the import there
<gebbione_> k1l_, should i remove or comment this line and try to install it again?
<k1l_> gebbione_: "sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf"
<Glorfindel> mcphail: I'll try those, thank you much!
<k1l_> gebbione_: after that, install fglrx again. then reboot.
<gebbione_> k1l_, rebooting now
<gebbione_> k1l_, that fixed it :) thanks a million times ... any ideas why that module was blacklisted?
<Nguye^n> ;)
<k1l_> gebbione_: dont know. just found another guy with the same error and that solution. that is why errormessages are the key to solve issues most times.
<k1l_> gebbione_: btw: you could get rid of a lot of old kernels and headers to make some free space
<gebbione_> indeed i have lots
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1310170  that is the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310170 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx DRI initialization fails on Radeon HD 7660G (Trinity)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<k1l_> gebbione_: "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<k1l_> "
<k1l_> after that make sure linux-generic-lts-wily   is still installed
<gebbione_> After this operation, 8,784 MB disk space will be freed
<gebbione_> k1l_, it looks like that script will remove all kernels
<gebbione_> it is removing them one by one from the oldest
<k1l_> gebbione_: you got like 20-30 kernels there. let it run
<k1l_> gebbione_: after its done make sure linux-generic and linux-generic-lts-wily are installed
<NOSKian3> hello. i have just installed debian in my system and when i tried to install irssi or any other program it shows E: Unable to locate package <program>, eg irssi. Please help
<MonkeyDust> NOSKian3  type /j #debian
<k1l_> NOSKian3: #debian for debian help
<NOSKian3> thanks
<codemachine> gh
<codemachine> ok
<codemachine> tgfh
<MonkeyDust> codemachine  it works
<pseudonymous> Anyone with any experience with pbuilder? Getting a (to me) strange error using 'pdebuild'
<MonkeyDust> !info pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder (source: pbuilder): personal package builder for Debian packages. In component main, is extra. Version 0.215+nmu4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 301 kB, installed size 991 kB
<phpcoder> hello
<phpcoder> is there a mega package to install many many fonts? :D
<phpcoder> i saw that openoffice renders bad some documents
<phpcoder> i think it is a problem of fonts
<Pici> pseudonymous: probably a better question for #ubuntu-app-devel or if you don't get an answer there, #ubuntu-motu
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: ubuntu-restricted-extras got some extra fonts also
<pseudonymous> phpcoder: packages which contains no files of their own but pull in many others are usually called meta-packages (like the gnome-desktop)
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, but is there not a package with all (or many fonts) instead of installing one by one
<phpcoder> ?
<phpcoder> pseudonymous, ah ok
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: wich font are you looking ro exactly?
<lotuspsychje> for
<yudinz> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛Ubuntu utilizes spyware - Canonical and Shuttleworth are bullies.... the amazon search lens w
<yudinz> as OPT IN
<yudinz> this wont stop
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, not a specific font i would like to install as many fonts i can
<phpcoder> is possible
<yudinz> .:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛Ubuntu utilizes spyware - Canonical and Shuttleworth are bullies.... the amazon search lens
<yudinz> was OPT IN
<yudinz> hi phpcoder
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: apt-cache search fonts
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, can i install all the things automatically ?
<phpcoder> without selecting each package?
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: no, you need to pick a package wisely, read what its for
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, the problem is that i "suppose" that openoffice is not rendering a specific  doc correctly because i do not have the fonts
<phpcoder> the problem is that i do not know the name of the font
<phpcoder> for this reason i said that i would like to install as many fonts i can
<phpcoder> and see if it fix the problem
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: you opening a MS office doc and cant read?
<phpcoder> i can read.... but it is not rendering correctly
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: is it an ms doc?
<MonkeyDust> phpcoder  so your question really is about font renedering
<MonkeyDust> rendering*
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, yes a .doc
<phpcoder> MonkeyDust, i think it is a problem with missing font
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: try install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, is this a package or a specific repository ?
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | phpcoder
<ubottu> phpcoder: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 64 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c0ae7b0ed386ac4cc4c5
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: si, to continue
<chand_> hi
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, after this? there will be other available fonts
<phpcoder> ?
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: some MS fonts will be added to your system also yes
<chand_> is there any to know who has log in my client pc with out going on client pc?
<MonkeyDust> chand_  try w and who
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, after installing this ubuntu-restricted-extras
<phpcoder> ok
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: close your .doc and reopen after install, see if it shows correctly
<chand_> MonkeyDust,  i have ipaddress only, want to which user has login on client pc
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, tried....does not change anything
<phpcoder> hmmm
<MonkeyDust> chand_  in a termiinal, type   w
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: can you check wich font is active in that word .doc?
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, how can i do that?
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: open it and check font?
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, if i open it via openoffice...
<phpcoder> openoffice can detect the font correctly
<phpcoder> so i should try another way
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: you have openoffice on your ubuntu also?
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, sure
<MonkeyDust> phpcoder  it's possible that you found a bug in libre office
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: ok check wich font it is then?
<phpcoder> lotuspsychje, openoffice is converting all in ARIAL
<phpcoder> and one table is bad rendered
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: you sure this .doc is not corrupt?
<phpcoder> i have another reader WPS OFFICE
<phpcoder> and i can see it correctly...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<phpcoder> so for this reason i do not understand why libreoffice cant do it
<phpcoder> and it sets all the fonts in arial
<MonkeyDust> phpcoder  report a LO !bug
<lotuspsychje> phpcoder: if this .doc have no sensitive data you can share with us? let us have a look
<chand_> MonkeyDust, I have two pc one 192.168.0.1 and another is 192.168.0.2 now i want to know who is logged on in pc 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1
<chand_> "w " command only show current pc user
<MonkeyDust> chand_  and 'who'
<chand_> MonkeyDust, who is also showing same pc details.
<tasuki> there's a file which contains info on when cron.monthly has run last, anyone knows where that file is located?
<tasuki> it was in /proc or /var or something like that, catting it would output a date
<MonkeyDust> tasuki  type   locate cron.monthly
<lotuspsychje> !cron | tasuki
<ubottu> tasuki: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<llutz> tasuki: /var/spool/anacron
<tasuki> couldn't `locate` it, but googled it: /var/spool/anacron/cron.monthly
<chand_> I have two pc one 192.168.0.1 and another is 192.168.0.2 now i want to know who is logged on in pc 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1
<k1l_> chand_: then logon .2 via ssh and do who
<zacktu> I get an error from system update.  What's wrong?   W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file), E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<chand_> kil_ i dont want to login via ssh on anoter pc
<mcphail> zacktu: don't worry - it is simply Google messing up a repo they forced onto your system when you installed Chrome. There is a quick fix (I think ubottu has a one-liner, but I don't know the command)
<moocowmoo_> anybody got any tips to restore dns lookups (working fine for 200 days!) on ubuntu 14.04.1 server?  already did 'ifdown eth0;ifup eth0'...
<chand_> is it any way to store user information on server pc?
<moocowmoo_> dig works, nslookup works, ping doesn't.
<mcphail> zacktu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<Pici> moocowmoo_: Sounds like something with nsswitch might be broken.  I gotta run to a thing, but this might at least point you in the right direction.
<moocowmoo_> Pici, thanks. I'll see about trying to restart it
<lotuspsychje> !chrome-repo | mcphail zacktu
<ubottu> mcphail zacktu: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: ta
<zacktu> mcphail: thanks for the link
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: tnx to ops working on triggers
<mcphail> zacktu: if you use the one-liner lotuspsychje got ubottu to post, it should stop your modification getting overwritten by Google's stupidity in the future
<gopherIRC> hi anyone helping out?
<MonkeyDust> gopherIRC  let's hear it
<gopherIRC> MonkeyDust: im using windows 7 and i dont got admin, id like to run unetbooting and install linux but i  neeed admin pass, can you help me out?
<MonkeyDust> gopherIRC  i'm sure the people in ##windows can tell how windows works
<gopherIRC> im going to give it a shot
<akik> gopherIRC: there's a program called nt offline password editor which you can use to do it
<gopherIRC> akik: can you help me out working with that?
<gopherIRC> lemme search on it
<akik> but yea it's more for ##windows
<DirtyCajun> what do you call the sudo gui that ubuntu server uses when it asks questions during install. i know its a debian thing i just dont know what
<MonkeyDust> DirtyCajun  gksu
<DirtyCajun> im sorry i used sudo im so used to typign that.  pseudo is what i mean
<mcphail> DirtyCajun: isn't it just a standard (n)curses screen?
<DirtyCajun> ahhh
<DirtyCajun> boom
<DirtyCajun> ncurses.
<DirtyCajun> ty
<awreece_> How do I measure the disk utilization on my raid0 device? If I look at iostat -x, I see that md0 has 0 util, await, svctime, and queue size
<gopherIRC> at windows they told me to ask the admin:S
<nomic> df -u
<nomic>        df - report file system disk space usage
<MonkeyDust> gopherIRC  meaning you need to know the password?
<nomic> df - u gives you a summery
<nomic> a
<awreece_> thats not what I want, I want disk utilization, not capacity
<numb3r> Hi, can anyone share 'fdisk -l' with dual boot windows and Linux, pliz
<k1l_> numb3r: better say what your issue is
<MonkeyDust> numb3r  what brings you here
<gopherIRC> MonkeyDust: offcouse, id id know the pass, i whouldnt be asking for support, id like to install linux
<gopherIRC> but with unetbootin i got no permion
<gopherIRC> permission
<akik> gopherIRC: not very helpful :) the offline password editor is a linux system which enables you to reset your windows passwords
<jushur> gopherIRC: do the computer have a dvd writer? if so id sudgest you burn the iso to one instead of messing with admin rights in windows,
<gopherIRC> and how do i execute it?
<numb3r> I want to recover my partition table with testdisk and I don't really remember what it look like
<lotuspsychje> gopherIRC: yeah make an ubuntu usb from another pc?
<k1l_> numb3r: so other ones output doesnt help you.
<gopherIRC> what if i dont have no cds or usbs
<k1l_> numb3r: because you dont know if the have seperate data partitions, or manufacturer recovery partitions etc.
<jushur> gopherIRC: first rule when trying to do things. be prepared!
<lotuspsychje> gopherIRC: buy a cd from canonical :p
<gopherIRC> im going to be honest, the sys admin is from my family, so i can exploit it
<gopherIRC> anyone?
<jushur> gopherIRC: one question for you, are you allowed to do this at all?
<numb3r> k1l_, I wonder if / partion and /home partition are shown seperatly with fdisk -l
<gopherIRC> yes of course, the sis admin is my mother
<gopherIRC> whats wrong?
<k1l_> numb3r: that depends on how you installed it. if you installed it in 2 partitions, then yes
<MonkeyDust> gopherIRC  is this your own pc, or from the enterprise/school you work for
<lotuspsychje> gopherIRC: and if you have no usb's how was you going to use unetbootin?
<gopherIRC> no its my mothers asus sonic master
<MonkeyDust> gopherIRC  then better ask your mom's assistance
<lotuspsychje> lol
<gopherIRC> how ahm, she did the same with  my fujistsu notebook :|
<numb3r> k1l_, I install it in one partition
<BluesKaj> gopherIRC, you had better be careful not to lose your mother's and mucking up her installation
<gopherIRC> data loss?
<BluesKaj> yes
<sw0rdy> hi
<gopherIRC> can i join an exploit room?
<lotuspsychje> gopherIRC: you would not be trolling us dont you?
<gopherIRC> whats trolling? .. no shes just going to be a bit upset , but she upsets me too all the time, so..
<Laurenceb_> hi, is there any way to upgrade from 10.04 to 14.04?
<sw0rdy> linux-image generic and linux-image-extra generic are ready to be removed but the GUI software updater also has an update for those so do I remove the old ones from terminal first or will the Updater handle everything
<sw0rdy> ?
<gopherIRC> besides i miss linux
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | Laurenceb_
<ubottu> Laurenceb_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jushur> gopherIRC: #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Laurenceb_ see also the risks of an eol version
<ubottu> Laurenceb_ see also the risks of an eol version: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Laurenceb_> ok
<BluesKaj> gopherIRC, well methinks it's time you had your own machine
<k1l_> sw0rdy: why do you want to remove them?
<sw0rdy> I dunno I'm not a linux guru, I just saw last time I did apt-get install to install something it mentioned a bunch of packages weren't being used so I just tried apt-get autoremove to see what packages it shows and it shows me those two packages linux-image generic and linux-image-extra generic
<sw0rdy> k1l_ ^
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: run the EOLupgrade to 12.04. then the next LTS upgrade to 14.04
<Laurenceb_> k1l_ that wont work
<k1l_> sw0rdy: removing those packages actually means removing the linux kernel
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: what will not work with what error?
<Laurenceb_> oh EOLupgrade
<Laurenceb_> nvm
<sw0rdy> k1l_,  ok then, I'll just let the GUI Software Updater do its thing then
<gopherIRC> MonkeyDust: the reg editor resets the pass but it needs a bootdisk
<sw0rdy> k1l_, oh and Software Updater is JUST listing them as available updates so actually I think it will install the new versions and remove the old by itself?
<k1l_> gopherIRC: we cant deal with windows issues in here. how to get admin priviledges or not is better in ##windows
<k1l_> sw0rdy: yes.
<sw0rdy> can you please confirm that so I can feel comfortable to click on Install Now
<sw0rdy> nice, I'll take that as confirmation :)
<Laurenceb_> I'm getting many errors
<Laurenceb_> W: GPG error: http://apt.paulnovo.org lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<Laurenceb_> and many more
<deso> Hello, kind of stupid question sorry, been out of the loop for quite some time. Used my lubuntu laptop for a few minutes yesterday and got a plethora of notifications from outlook's mail service that I was accessing my account from Netherlands, which is the same location I was using the VPN from. I didn't log on the webpage frontend that day, and I think my laptop is compromised. Is there any guidelines for this or something like a on-site virus check for this
<deso> kind of situation?
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: turn off those 3rd party repos
<Laurenceb_> ok
<Laurenceb_> http://pastie.org/10764091
<DirtyCajun> is this the dialog utility? http://i.stack.imgur.com/rq3D3.png
<reisio> DirtyCajun: probably
<Laurenceb_> k1l_ any idea whats wrong ^   ?
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: using any proxy?
<Laurenceb_> no
<k1l_> deso: what about that vpn is faulty?
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: please show your source.list file
<deso> I don't think it's the VPN, I didn't enter that mail address while using the VPN service. I usually disable it to access mail.
<sw0rdy> does ubuntu require updating to install updates
<k1l_> sw0rdy: updates bring updates :)
<sw0rdy> right :)
<mike> I'm experiencing a strange issue when sshing to a server; and sudo su'ing,  ctrl+c is catching sigterm and exits the session.
<Laurenceb_> http://pastebin.com/x7CjKWB1
<Laurenceb_> kl1_: ^
<mike> I can't seem to track this down. Anyone have any crazy ideas?
<mike> I have two servers that behave differntly. I checked .bashrc .profile etc, confirmed same coreutils version, all the things
<deso> going to try doing a full sweep using the list on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus - just to be sure
<deso> thanks for the help, bye
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: try "sudo gpg --import KEYS"
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: then again "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Laurenceb_> gpg: can't open `KEYS': No such file or directory
<Laurenceb_> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: hmm
<genii> Where k1l_ wrote KEYS you put instead the last 8 characters of the key it's complaining about
<Laurenceb_> oh
<Laurenceb_> lol sorry
<Laurenceb_> but I don't know where I should get these 8 characters from?
<Echo6_> did a symbolic link and it showed up in red when the rest are in aqua. What did I do wrong?
<genii> Echo6_: What is the exact command you typed?
<Echo6_> ln -s ../path/to/my/file.conf file.conf
<Echo6_> broken link
<Laurenceb_> I have no clue what I'm doing lol
<Laurenceb_> I just want it to work :-/
<damnruskie> hi! Im trying to run a sh  script which is having trouble seeing my environmental settings. for example in bash i can do echo $myvar and I get what I want. I can also do this in sh, and dash, and this myvar is set through a source ~/.my_env_vars  in my .profile and my .bashrc, yet if I do a simple /bin/sh script that tries to access this variable and run it through bash I get that the variable is undefined. any clues?
<genii> Echo6_: You have the paths reversed
<Echo6_> genii: it was because I typo-ed the path. It works not but it didn't solve of overall problem.
<Echo6_> Fricking apache keeps displaying my php files as text.
<Echo6_> Only in that directory though.
<Echo6_> aparently all directories.
<Echo6_> it would appear my php is not working
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> does any version of ubutnu run on this touch laptop? hp 15-f337wm
<asterismo> i cannot find anything on google
<pseudonymous> Does anyone know how to create a dsc file from the beginnings of my package ? I have a source dir with a debian folder containing the usual suspects. (I need a dsc-file to use pbuild, it seems)
<tgm4883> pseudonymous: debuild with the proper flags?
<lotuspsychje> asterismo: ubuntu desktop has touch support
<lotuspsychje> asterismo: best way is to install and try a 14.04.4 or higher iso
<Marezz> I plan on installing ubuntu 14.04 Unity on Samsung 850 EVO SSD, is it going to work fine with it or does it require some sort of setting changes?
<tgm4883> pseudonymous: yea, debuild has flags to build a source package
<damnruskie> fine i just did that 3 days ago Marezz
<pseudonymous> tgm4883: I want to use pbuild - if I end up compiling a package on my own system right now it defeats the purpose of using pbuild to manage a clean environment
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: bios needs to be changed from IDE to AHCI and will work fine with ubuntu
<compdoc> Marezz, its nothing to do with the OS, but set your bios to AHCI first
<Marezz> its already on ahci
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: then your good to go
<pseudonymous> tgm4883: and pdebuild (ostensibly working as debuild) fails with not being able to find dh (part of the debhelper package).
<Marezz> hopefully ubuntu doesnt do too much writing..
<teward> pseudonymous: what was the *exact* error you saw?
<Fenix_Peregrino> Hellow guys. I have the next question: the thing is I have been trying to fix my graphics on Ubuntu 15.1 and I havent been successfull at all. I have asked here and I have consulted different forums around the internet. The reason I want to fix them is because I play Dota2 (Steam game) and every time I play Dota2 it has a terrible fps lag. So I was thinking on installing Wine (even though I dont know if this will fix the problem), but Im worried or
<Fenix_Peregrino> concern that installing Wine will open vulnerabilities on my system. Can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: you wont be able to break the ssd dont worry
<teward> pseudonymous: and what pbuilder dist are you using
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: ubuntu and ssd are great match
<trism> pseudonymous: you build the source package with debuild -S then you put the dsc into pbuilder
<pseudonymous> teward: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408849/
<Marezz> thanks
<trism> pseudonymous: it doesn't actually build anything it just creates the necessary files
<pseudonymous> trism: I get the same error as posted in (http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408849/)
<teward> pseudonymous: what's your build-depends?
<pseudonymous> teward: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408866/
<deus402> j hello, i am having some trouble deciding the best route to take with mdadm on 14.04
<tgm4883> pseudonymous: I use debuild to create the dsc files we upload to launchpad. You don't have to use that to build a binary package
<deus402> i have a 2 4tb drive software raid 0 that is now completely full. i have added an additional 2 4tb drives to the system and would like to migrate to raid level 6.
<tgm4883> pseudonymous: IIRC, 'debuild -S -sa'
<teward> pseudonymous: For what it's worth, I use my computer to run the source package build, and pass the actual .dsc files to whatever I use for building
<deus402> should i create a degraded raid5 array on the new drives, copy as much as possible to the new array, then add the now empty old drives to the raid 5, then convert to raid 6?
<deus402> or is there some possible way using mdadm to go directly from raid0 to raid6 using the two blank drives?
<pseudonymous> tgm4883: (IIRC?) - still got the same result - complains that "make: dh: Command not found"
<Knight35> Hello everyone, how can I upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 from terminal?
<deus402> or is there an even better way that i'm not thinking of? zfs?
<pseudonymous> Which I *really* don't get. I was under the impression that Build-Depends should install the packages I specify prior to build/clean
<teward> pseudonymous: build-depends is for the actual binary build, i doubt it pulls in the dh requirements.
<teward> pseudonymous: long shot, but did you install ubuntu-dev-tools and such to your computer before running the pdebuild stuff?
<pseudonymous> tweard: no, but I will now
<tgm4883> pseudonymous: install debhelper then?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | Knight35
<ubottu> Knight35: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Knight35 see also the risks of an eol version
<ubottu> Knight35 see also the risks of an eol version: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<pseudonymous> tgm4883: I have debhelper on my own machine (debuild still fails). I know that debhelper provides dh exactly because I just did "dpkg -S `which dh`"
<teward> pseudonymous: I would surmise that you didn't set up pbuilder right then - you get a "No pbuilderrc" error
<pseudonymous> teward: even with the 'ubuntu-dev-tools' package, "debuild -S -sa" fails
<pseudonymous> teward: I was under the impression that it would be an optional file. If there's any recommendable instructions, I'll be happy to read. I have a mountain of packages I need to build
<tgm4883> pseudonymous: sorry I'm in a meeting right now
<teward> pseudonymous: what errors does it fail with?
<teward> when you run 'debuild -S -sa' on the source directly without sending through pbuilder
<tgm4883> pseudonymous: can you show the whole log?
<teward> ^ that
<pseudonymous> teward: I know, debuild is outside pbuild. pbuild also supplied pdebuild which ostensibly works as debuild but within the pbuild chroot env - both yield the same output
<Bingo> << need to set ubuntu default to load.
<teward> pseudonymous: you haven't given us full logs OR output data
<pseudonymous> There is no more than http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408849/ ?
<teward> pseudonymous: install debhelper.  `sudo apt-get install debhelper`
<teward> on your computer itself
<pseudonymous> I'll be happy to provide whatever - I'm very keen to get this working.
<teward> you probably need other debhelper packages too
<teward> pseudonymous: sudo apt-get install packaging-dev
<teward> make sure you run that too
<pseudonymous> teward: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408932/ <- that's the result of attempting to install debhelper, I already have it
<teward> (that'll pull in a lot of things, including debhelper)
<teward> pseudonymous: alright, well, not sure what to tell you if your system says it can't find dh
<pseudonymous> After installing 'packaging-dev' : (http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408951/) same error, 'debuild -S -sa' fails saying dh command isn't found
<trism> pseudonymous: which dh; does it find it?
<k1l_> Laurenceb_: sorry, i am afk. dont know about that error
<Laurenceb_> k nvm
<Laurenceb_> I gave up, will try at the weekend perhaps
<pseudonymous> trism: yup, I used the location from that command to surmise which package I should be needing (debhelper) by using 'dpkg -S' afterwards
<Echo6_>  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886
<trism> pseudonymous: do you get the same thing with: dpkg-buildpackage -S;
<pseudonymous> Does anyone know of a guide which starts from scratch using pbuild or sbuild ? Maybe I irrevocably f'ed something up. I'd "just" like to build some packages which I already know how to compile successfully outside of all this packaging stuff
<pseudonymous> trism: Yes, I do. I guess I should say that I generated these scripts using "dh_make -f <path-to-tarball>"
<trism> pseudonymous: can you build other packages, maybe: apt-get source hello; cd hellodir; dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -S;
<trism> pseudonymous: at least then we will know if it is a problem with the package or the system (seems like a system problem though)
<pseudonymous> trism: yup, that works fine. Issuing the same dpkg-buildpackage command (flags & all) in my mono pkg dir still fails with dh not being found
<trism> pseudonymous: weird, can you pastebin your debian/rules?
<trunks_> hi
<pseudonymous> trism: I hadn't imagined that had such a profound impact (but again, of *course* it does) - I've found the offending line to be "export PATH=$(MONO_PREFIX)/bin:$PATH" in my rules file.. Will have to fix somehow
<pseudonymous> trism: thanks for helping me get so far :)
<trism> pseudonymous: np hope you fix it
<Bingo> Installed Ubuntu to sda6, win10 on sda1 - windows does not load ubuntu.  Need solution.
<EriC^^> '
<EriC^^> Bingo: ill brb will help in a sec
<Bingo> looking at this efibootmgr now, if i can order the loading, ubuntu or grub will load windows
<llutz> !info avr-libc
<ubottu> avr-libc (source: avr-libc): Standard C library for Atmel AVR development. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.8.0+Atmel3.4.5-1 (wily), package size 4358 kB, installed size 35809 kB
<Bingo> or, if i can build an entry in bcdedit for ubuntu, mebe?
<EriC^> Bingo: which laptop do you have?
<Bingo> is HP 15-ac143wm
<Bingo> i5
<EriC^> Bingo: ok, boot the pc, press f9 to get a boot options menu, choose ubuntu, or press esc when it boots and see the menu
<Desetude> Hey, I have attempted to remove ubuntu gnome to revert back to unity but when I rebooted after attempting to do so, my PC gets stuck on the gnome loading splash screen
<Desetude> And I think my only option is to go into recovery mode, how can I then remove gnome?
<Desetude> Oh, hey Eric :p
<Bingo> EriC^ -- I get windows loading, then I have to get out of windows by troubleshooting selection, or get to firmware via System (Shift/restart)
<EriC^> Bingo: get firmware and choose ubuntu
<EriC^> hey Desetude
<Bingo> Yes I can choose firmware.. but is there Grub can load either from tha start ?
<Bingo> why's windows do this?  Whaa whaaa
<EriC^> Bingo: can you boot into ubuntu?
<Bingo> (calms down) I can use bcdedit, right? Or, no?
<Bingo> yes in 14.04now
<EriC^> ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bingo> use netcat
<EriC^> try again
<Bingo> termbin url
<EriC^> which is?
<Bingo> http://termbin.com/v8gl
<EriC^> Bingo: type sudo efibootmgr -A 0002
<EriC^> Bingo: if you want to revert, use sudo efibootmgr -a 0002
<Bingo> must specify an entry to delete
<EriC^> did you type 0002 ?
<Bingo> sudo efibootmgr -A 0002
<Bingo> see the -b option
<EriC^> try yeah
<EriC^> Bingo: type sudo efibootmgr -A -b 0002
<Bingo> sudo efibootmgr -A -b 0002   , like this !
<EriC^> yeah]
<Bingo> ubuntu, WBM, USB. DVD, HDD
<EriC^> ok try restarting
<Bingo> so, when it reboots, grub takes over?
<EriC^> yeah
<Bingo> ?  I remember some ppl nicks in here and in windows was on dalnet, undernet
<Bingo> EriC^ - did you ever work or sit in windows?  Compdoc mebe there?
<EriC^> yeah i've used windows my whole life
<Bingo> lemme see if this reboots..
<gautiergc> Hi! I'm having trouble with my fresh install of Ubuntu 15.10
<gautiergc> I can't reach my own session after my first reboot
<k1l_> gautiergc:  what video card?
<gautiergc> When booting, I've a message about fsck from "util-linux" and it is stopped here
<gautiergc> With Ctrl+Alt+F1, i've forced lightdm to start
<gautiergc> if a log into my session, I'm back with the fsck stuff
<gautiergc> but I can use my "guess" account
<gautiergc> @k1l_ I've a Intel chip (i5 4200M + nvidia)
<gautiergc> but, it doesn't seem to be a problem with the graphic...
<gautiergc> where should I look to retrieve the access to my session?
<Bingo> EriC^  - YOU DID IT!
<gautiergc_> I'm here again, sorry
<Bingo> Yer awesome !!
<k1l_> !nomodeset | gautiergc_
<ubottu> gautiergc_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gautiergc_> so, somebody has an idea about my problem?
<EriC^> Bingo: great
<UserUS> check /var/log
<Bingo> be sure the display brightness is up
<EriC^> Bingo: if you ever need to revert it, sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0002
<Bingo> Ok it will revert, eh.. i will read on that efibootmgr program
<gautiergc_> @k1l_ nomodeset ?
<Trinity> hi I just installed a new graphics card along with my old one
<Trinity> I have a triple monitor set-up and i've connected two of the monitors to the new card
<Trinity> now the two monitors are displaying fine but the other monitor isn't
<Trinity> lspci | grep VGA is showing that both graphics cards are available
<k1l_> gautiergc_: see the bots message
<Trinity> is there something I need to toggle to get them to work?
<Trinity> I used to use andr to align the desktops but andr is only showing two monitors atm
<pseudonymous> Trinity: oh dear. That can turn out to be difficult. If it's a nvidia/intel combo know that there's all sorts of dirty hacks depending on the laptop vendor to power those screens, some of which won't work under Linux, sadly
<Trinity> pseudonymous, both are nvidia based gpus
<Trinity> pseudonymous, and it's a desktop
<pseudonymous> Trinity: ah, OK. Well, then I'd ask: Have you played around with nvidia-settings yet ? If using the binary blob then nvidia-settings is basically the only viable way to configure your screens
<Trinity> pseudonymous, perhaps i'm missing something. the screen is also showing up on nvidia-settings
<Trinity> I get DFP-0, DFP2 on the added GPU
<Trinity> and DFP-1 on the old
<Trinity> i'm starting to suspect that one monitor is being rendered on top of another monitor
<Trinity> if that's even possible
<pseudonymous> Trinity: all screens are turned on and report getting a signal from the computer ? (My screens typically complain and go into energy-saving mode if there's no signal from the computer)
<Trinity> as dragging a menu I actually get three different screens. (two screens on my right monitor)
<Trinity> pseudonymous, yes, I believe they are. One is in power saving mode but nvidia-settings reports Signal: TMDS
<Trinity> wait nvmd, it's missing Connection link: Single and Refresh rate
<tasuki> hi, on my desktop I get timeouts on certain https websites upon a TLS handshake, like this: https://gist.github.com/tasuk/0cd02c3d019fa2fd31bf
<tasuki> I've tried connecting to the internet through different means and this persists
<tasuki> any idea what could be wrong?
<tasuki> the website does work when connecting eg from a DO droplet
<tasuki> so probably something on my side, but no idea what
<Trinity> ah found it
<Trinity> I had to enbale it in X Server Display Config
<Trinity> thanks pseudonymous
<gautiergc> Me again, nomodeset wasn't good
<gautiergc> I've the same behavior now with or without it
<gautiergc> I've the ligthdm interface
<gautiergc> when I try to log into my session, I'm redirected to the lightdm page
<gautiergc> guess session is okay
<pseudonymous> Trinity: sorry multitasking. But I'm happy you've found it :)
<pseudonymous> Oh, and it sounds like a sweet rig, btw. Enjoy it ^^
<gautiergc> Any idea?
<UserUS> my battery level is not moving after being charged, it's frozen on charging. How do I restart it?
<EriC^> UserUS: restart indicator-power
<Bashing-om> gautiergc: Authorization to access your desktop ? Do you own ' ls -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority ' ?
<gautiergc> that a 600/root for both
<UserUS> Now it's just gone?
<EriC^> UserUS: try again
<UserUS> I tried 4 times
<gautiergc> should I change with "chown <ME>" for both, also with a more permissive chmod?
<Bashing-om> guampa: Well ... seems "you" are not authorized .. this is from the ctl+alt+F1 console interface ? And logged into the system with your username, correct ?
<gautiergc> I will try with me as owner and group
<Bashing-om> gautiergc: TYhis is only applicable IF logged into the system with "your" username .
<rud0lf> good evening :)
<gautiergc_> (solved) changing owner:group by me on both authority file has solved my problem! thank you very much!
<Bashing-om> guampa: Great, you do good work ... ( no sudo for a GUI application anymore, right ?) .
<glit_ch> hello
<glit_ch> i have ubuntu server 14.04.4 name resolution problems
<glit_ch> and it's not resolv.conf
<glit_ch> network works, no network manager, ping IP works, ping google.com does not; host, nslookup, dig all work
<glit_ch> unattended updates are enabled, space was low - so it may failed on update
<Bashing-om> glit_ch: Check /etc/network/interfaces >> " dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 192.168.1.1 " ? or such ??
<glit_ch> check
<glit_ch> would strace ping google.com help'
<glit_ch> ?
<BluesKaj> glit_ch, by no nm , do you mean it's a static IP on the LAN setup in network interfaces file and you don't use nm
<glit_ch> it's a static yes, but not on LAN, it's on digitalocean
<glit_ch> and no nm installed
<BluesKaj> do you have the digital ocean dns IPs in /etc/network/interfaces?
<glit_ch> no, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<BluesKaj> or /etc/resolve.conf?
<BluesKaj> no digital ocean nameservers ?
<glit_ch> no
<glit_ch> not in resolv.conf, not in e/n/interfaces
<jushur> glit_ch: how about you ask their forums. is probably blocked in their firewall.
<BluesKaj> so you just periodically use a vps connection, glit_ch?
<glit_ch> no, works on other nodes
<glit_ch> can you check one file for me please?
<glit_ch> -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root  44K May  7  2014 ping
<Trinity> damn, pseudonymous everythign works but I think i've encountered what you were talking about (the tricky part)
<pseudonymous> Trinity: oh, what's acting up ?
<Trinity> basically I have two X Screens now and applications in one XScreen cant be dragged to the other
<Trinity> it's not broken but a big inconvenience
<pseudonymous> Trinity: aaaah. this is one of several modes that the nvidia blob will accept
<Trinity> pseudonymous, im sorry? is there something I can do about it?
<pseudonymous> Trinity: I think you may be running in the wrong display mode. Checkout Xinerama vs Twinview (latter is nvidia-specific). Not sure - will look into it a bit now too
<Trinity> pseudonymous, mhm I saw Xinerama but it's description didn't seem to completely fit what I am trying to achieve. I'll try it though and let you know what happens
<pseudonymous> Trinity: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.125/README/configtwinview.html (old docs, but what I came across). Definitely sounds as if you need to enable Twinview mode. The docs mention the alternative being running one X screen per GPU
<glit_ch> @BluesKaj what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> glit_ch, is this a permament connection or do you use a client to connect once in a while to edit your files onj the server
<Desetude> After attempting to remove gnome and revert back to unity, I restarted and now my PC gets stuck on the gnome loading splash screen. I have attempted to go into recovery mode but when trying to remount with rw access, I get the error ''already mounted on / or busy".
<Desetude> Can anyone help?
<Trinity> pseudonymous, yea from those docs it seems like Xinerama is what I want. I'll let you know once I get around to trying it
<Trinity> thanks for all of the help :)
<glit_ch> BluesKaj, it's vps that servers as web server, i check it every now and then
<pseudonymous> Desetude: unity & gnome are intimately linked and I've found that the best way to screw over a ubuntu install is to try and run gnome 3 :P That said, I'd research on force-reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop meta-package. If that still fails, you could try creating a new user and seeing if they can log into unity, if yes, you have some broken config files strewn about $HOME
<pseudonymous> Trinity: np :)
<Desetude> pseudonymous: I don't think it's anything to do with the user as it happens before logging in
<pseudonymous> Desetude: then you need to start by forcefully reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop metapackage. It should at least return all binaries etc to a pristine state
<Desetude> pseudonymous: How can I do that?
<pseudonymous> Desetude: apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<Desetude> But I still get the error with the remount
<Desetude> "already mounted on / or busy"
<pseudonymous> Desetude: ooooooh, now I finally follow. Sheesh. That I wouldn't know, sorry :/ If I recall correctly, Ubuntu will boot the kernel, then use an initrd (initialise ramdisk) image to load a mini system before mounting the actual drive and passing control onto your install. Sounds like the initrd-part fails to mount properly or something..
<Desetude> pseudonymous: Any ideas on what I could do?
<pseudonymous> Desetude: nope, that's outside my field, sorry. (Well, aside from yelling in here until an actual ubuntu expert walses in).
<pseudonymous> Desetude: well.. You *could* write a USB and poke around a little. See if you can mount the disk yourself. And if your $HOME is installed on a separate partition then you could always (from the liveUSB) export a list of installed packages and simply reinstall the system proper. Otherwise you'll have to look at whether or not there's a rescue option on the liveUSB to reinstall the bootloader and initrd
<pseudonymous>  image
<graps> Hi
<Desetude> pseudonymous: Could I just use USB to completely reinstall ubuntu?
<pseudonymous> Desetude: if your /home partition is separate from the system, then sure, you could format the original install and start over
<graps> Desetude: Do you have a boot install on the USB drive ?
<Desetude> graps: Yes
<Desetude> graps: Only recently installed ubuntu
<pseudonymous> Desetude: if you do, read answer #2 from (http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages) - you'll see that this way, you can have your new install reinstall all the software you had on the old :) [Of course, if that ruins the new install, then you're forced to reinstall a third time and manually install the software you need]
<Desetude> graps: I mean I still have the usb drive to boot onto, the actual install is currently on my usb
<graps> Desetude: I have a boot USB drive too, but still use a disc player (Buffalo Blu-ray drive) to load Ubuntu on ultrabooks/laptops
<pseudonymous> Anyway, have to run. Best of luck!
<Desetude> graps: Does ubuntu usb have an option to completely reinstall ubuntu
<graps> Desetude: I think so, as long as the boot program is on there, and there is a partitioning program there, too
<Desetude> graps: Hopefully this wont mess with my other partitions
<Desetude> graps: Dont want ma windows install messing up
<graps> Desetude: You can always abort the partitioniing before committing. I like dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu
<graps> Desetude: Did you already use the Windows partitioning program to reserve a linux part ?
<Desetude> graps: I created an unallocated partition and linux used it
<graps> Desetude: Desetude: Excellent
<Desetude> graps: So I should just reinstall from USB and I should be fine?
<graps> Desetude: Yes, it should be fine. Did you back up the Linux data files (your stuff) ?
<Desetude> graps: Haven't put anything on it so don't need to
<Desetude> graps: Everything like that is on my windows partition
<graps> Desetude: Yep. Just leave the Windows partition alone, and either reformat the /home, /usr, /boot, and other part.s and you'll have a new Linux partition in about 30 minutes or thereabouts
<Desetude> graps: Alright, I have to go off irc then, thanks for the help
<Dworf> how to underclock r9 390 with ubuntu commandline?
<graps> Desetude: yw, good luck !
<lee_> hello room
<graps> lee_: Hi
<lee_> i took on a small project of installing compiz   cube  but the  skydome  wont work
<graps> lee_: Does anybody have compiz experience in here ? lee_ has a question
<graps> ubottu: compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lee_> thats a very tough room
<graps> lee_: Too rigorous/brainy ?
<lee_> you could say that
<lee_> but ill keep reading
<lee_> and googling
<lee_> cya
<graps> lee_: Yeah, there's bound to be someone who can help you in here, soon
<Desetude> Hello
<graps> Destude: wb
<Desetude> graps: I'm just going to completely uninstall ubuntu I think
<Desetude> graps: And only have it on my other pc
<graps> Desetude: You can just delete all the linux partitions (incl. the swap part)
<Desetude> graps: So will my boot be fine then?
<graps> Desetude: Do you want to use Grub ?
<Desetude> graps: No, it's just looking at some places saying removing linux removes the ability to remove the ability to boot into windows
<Desetude> graps: But I also have Windows boot manager which shouldnt be removed when removing linux partitions
<llutz> Desetude: better reinstall bootmanager/mbr of the remaining OS first, then remove linux-stuff
<graps> Desetude: You can remove the linux part.s with Windows
<Desetude> graps: Yeah, ik
<Desetude> llutz: What do you mean
<Desetude> llutz: I still have the windows boot manager
<graps> Desetude: You have another laptop/PC for linux ?
<llutz> Desetude: then you'll be fine
<Desetude> graps: yeah
<Desetude> graps: And I never really use it on this computer
<graps> Desetude: Okay
<graps> ubottu: partition manager
<graps> ubottu: partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Desetude> graps: Time to restart and hope all is well :P
<dax> !partition =~ s/ l / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<graps> Desetude: Again, good luck !
<graps> ubottu: games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Slartibart> My USB headphones turn on(LEDs lighting up), and show up in the sound preferences. Everything looks ok. But if I switch to them as output device the sound is still sent to the computer speakers. Is there a service that I can restart or something?
<graps> ubottu: bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<graps> Slartibart: They're Bluetooth headphones, right ?
<k1l_> graps: if you only want to test the bot you can use pm, too
<BluesKaj> usb phones
<graps> Slartibart: Oh, okay
<Dworf> how to underclock r9 390 with ubuntu commandline? anyone?
<Slartibart> yes :)
<graps> k1l_: Thanks
<graps> Slartibart: I've got a link from IxQuick about USB headphones: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/usb-headphones-on-linux-269700/
<Rochvellon> After a hard reset the tray icon from Dropbox doesn't apear anymore. Instead there is only a image not found icon. Reinstalling and deleting the profile doesn't help. Any ideas?
<graps> Slartibart: That last link didn't have a reply. This one has troubleshooting: https://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<dgarstang> I'm installing go with "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get install -y lvm2 gccgo-go git". Later when I do a ""apt-get -y autoremove" it gets removed. Why? I'm using it!
<jatin30> is anyone familiar with flex and bison?
<graps> jatin30: What's the specific question(s) ?
<mcphail> jatin30: not really in scope in this channel...
<lee_> Anyone using  compiz  Skydome ?
<Slartibart> graps: Good one. Thanks :)
<graps> Slartibart: yw
<graps> lee_: Did you try this link already: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/compiz-animated-skydome-875393/
<lee_> doing both
<lee_> I've been to that site before
<lee_> but thank you
<graps> lee_: It's for Fedora 14, but I'll check another search term now...
<graps> lee_: Here's an older Ubuntu compiz Skydome link: http://www.howtogeek.com/forum/topic/ubuntu-8041-compiz-fusion-skydome-not-working-correctly
<lee_> thanks
<rud0lf> is there a better way of forcing another user to log out than "pkill -u user" ? i mean the way that won't brutally kill processes?
<graps> lee_: yw
<rud0lf> i've tried "pkill -HUP -u user" but that kills anyway
<jgornick> Hey folks, I'm trying to setup a USB modem with pppd and my modem successfully connects, but then after the ip-up script is started, pppd gets SIGHUP. Any ideas to why this is happening? I'm trying to get this to work with pon <provider>
<graps> rud0lf: Did you try this link already: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-kill-and-logout-users.html
<rud0lf> i've seen this page, thanks, but i think it kills all processes too
<graps> rud0lf: Okay
<aph__> Slm
<graps> jgornick: Have you checked out this link already: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-to-setup-pppd-for-3g-usb-modem-huawei-4175514914/
<graps> jgornick: It's a bit for a Huawei modem, but might offer some tips
<aph__> Salam melat
<jgornick> graps: Yeah, ran across that.
<graps> jgornick: All right
<graps> brb
<aph__> ملت وقتي اومدين خبر بدين
<Dworf> how to underclock r9 390 with ubuntu commandline? anyone?
<squinty> aph__, هذه القناة لدعم أوبونتو فقط. يرجى عدم استخدامه للدعاية
<aph__> squinty: im not arab
<aph__> Im iranian
<squinty> still holds  please take it elsewhere
<aph__> I want to chat whith my friend
<popey> aph__: this channel is for support, not chat
<squinty> aph__,  then please use #ubuntu-offtopic or use the alis bot to find a more appropriate area
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<aph__> Amo divonamon kardi ha!
<aph__> Vel kon amo
<aph__> Where we can chat in irc.ubuntu.com?
<popey> aph__: create a channel "/join #aph__channel" - tell your friend to join the same channel
<\9> or just use private messaging
<\9> use "/query name" to open a private message box, with "name" replaced with the real name of your friend
<aph__> I want to have private chat whith my friend! How can i do?
<unknown_1> anyhere still here?
<julian-delphiki> unknown_1: there are usually people here
<squinty> aph__,  easy   just read the documentation of your irc software and please stop trolling
<lee_> well that did not work  resizing to multiples of 2
<aph__> Vay khoda
<tanuki> Got an Ubuntu Server boot USB stick, booted off it, and now it's whining that it can't mount an install CD-ROM. What do?
<aph__> squinty: my software is irc cloud
<squinty> aph__,   good now go and do some research
<Bashing-om> tanuki: ?? install CD-ROM is a bios thing to boot, not an operating system .
<MonkeyDust> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> aph__  ^^^
<ioria> tanuki, how did you do the usb stick ?
<aph__> How can i have to pruvate chat whth my friend?
<unknown_1> aph__: you using what? irssi?
<squinty> he's trolling    several participants have given him valid answers
<MonkeyDust> aph__  type /msg [nickname] blah blah
<popey> oops
<aph__> unknown_1: no irccloud in ios
<MonkeyDust> aph__  you're in the wrong channel
<unknown_1> aph__: kinda cool thing you have mate
<unknown_1> aph__: is it good to have mac?
 * popey hugs pici
<MonkeyDust> unknown_1  don't feed trolls
<julian-delphiki> aph__: unknown_1: this doesn't sound Ubuntu related
<DuncanT> Hi, I'm seeing weird apt-get update errors (starts off being key errors, but if I delete and re-add the keys then I get complains about things not being found in the Release file instead). My colleague in the US can use exactly the same image and his updates complete successfully. I'm in Israel. Can anybody help diagnose, please?
<Eberg> hello '
<DuncanT> I've tried deleting the package lists and re-downloading
<tanuki> ioria: I have no idea, my boss gave it to me
<Eberg> i have a ts3 server running on my raspi, is there a way that i can also host a website???
<Eberg> i have a ts3 server running on my raspi, is there a way that i can also host a website???
<MonkeyDust> Eberg  better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<popey> Eberg: what version of ubuntu?
<Eberg> 15. something i think
<ioria> tanuki,  have you correctly set the bios for booting from usb device ?
<popey> Eberg: you can run webservers on a pi like any other computer. apache / nginx etc
<Eberg> but how do i do it with also haveing ateamspeak serverup
<Eberg> because it only has one ip
<popey> Eberg: the two are not related. you can use the same ip
<Eberg> oh ok
<tanuki> ioria: I had to go into the boot menu and do it manually. It also only worked with UEFI boot, for some reason.
<Eberg> thanks
<popey> np
<tanuki> He claims he installed another server from the same stick
<Eberg> anyone know of a good tutorial for setting a website up?
<Eberg> on either arm or x86
<Eberg> anyone know of a good tutorial for setting a website up?
<ioria> tanuki,  no idea about that.... try to change usb port,  otherwise would be better download the server iso again from the official  repo  , dd (dd is a command) it in the stick and try again
<DuncanT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15410175/ contains some debug, based on what I've been able to find on various forums
<Eberg> thanks
<tanuki> ioria: Thanks anyway.
<ioria> tanuki,  if you are on Windows http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<tanuki> ioria: OSX. I'm familiar with dd. (I've been using Linux since about '96.)
<ioria> tanuki,  oh, great
<ioria> !mac | tanuki
<ubottu> tanuki: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tanuki> ioria: The machine I'm installing on is a Dell. I'm using my personal Mac to recreate the boot disk.
<ioria> tanuki,  oh, sorry
<tanuki> Dell PowerEdge R220, to be precise
<tanuki> Gah. Misclicked.
<ioria> tanuki,  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201401-14533/
<Eberg> hmmmm
<Eberg> i have my server set up, but the port fowarding isnt working
<whlai> jello all
<gallo_mobile> hi so i finally got my ubuntu nas to be visible to my Macbook. but how can I make the external drives on my Mac visible to my Ubuntu NAS?
<whlai> using vsftp and having error 553
<whlai> I read people telling users to chown /www/html with the ftp user, but shouldn't just adding the ftp user to the GROUP that owns /www/html work?
<whlai> i.e., all my files from webroot down are www-data:www-data
<whlai> shouldn't I just be able to add the ftp user to group www-data and have it work?
<whlai> all the posts I see use the chown method, but this doesn't make sense to me (what if you have multiple ftp users?)
<Ben64> whlai: you should throw away ftp and start using sftp
<whlai> i will
<whlai> one step at a time
<whlai> it's the same package regardless
<Pici> whlai: no it isn't.
<whlai> vsftp
<whlai> http://cheatsheet.logicalwebhost.com/vsftp-sftp-server-howto/
<Pici> whlai: I stand corrected, sorry.
<whlai> any word on the 553 error?
<gallo_mobile> rephrase, I can see drives by connecting in "files" but  Sickgear can only see drives attaches to my Ubuntu NAS
<whlai> It's BS that I should have to chown as the ftpuser
<Ben64> whlai: use ssh instead
<Ben64> throw away vsftpd
<whlai> this is for non-ssh users
<Ben64> give them access to use sftp, and all your problems will be solved
<Ben64> ftp is old and crappy
<sdesimeur> osmand
<nxcsa> Is a process' RSS (resident set size) only set on creation, or can its value be modified while the process is running?
<whlai> it's the same package, like I said. changing ports and protocols isn't going to fix this issue
<Pici> whlai: actually, are you sure? I don't see anything in that config that would tell it to use actual sftp connections.
<Pici> whlai: and yes, I'd just put your user in that group, assuming that the files have the proper group priveleges.
<whlai> yeah. you can. i posted link above. what package do you prefer to handle sftp?
<Pici> whlai: openssh-server
<whlai> ahhhh. GROUP privileges
<ioria> as far as i know sftp is on the openssh package and vsftp is another package ....
<whlai> i may have facked up there
<whlai> right on open-ssh
<ioria> that guide is for debian
<whlai> kk
<whlai> ubuntu / deb pretty much same though
<Pici> whlai: that tutorial doesn't even setup ftps, and the example in the second half makes a connection using the standard ftp client on port 21
<whlai> I'll try with open-ssh
<ioria> whlai, or if you wand ftp .... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<whlai> totally was premissions
<Pici> fyi, ftp w/ ssl can be a real pain to deal with if you're behind a firewall.
<whlai> didnt have write for group
<whlai> I is an idiot
<Guest65120> hi there could someone provide me with help how I can install Openbox windows manager fully featured on a Ubuntu-mate
<sdesimeur> smand
<K|nG> hi there could someone provide me with help how I can install Openbox windows manager fully featured on a Ubuntu-mate
<django_> good day all
<django_> if do: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list" do i have to restart for it to work
<VHeinz> hi all
<VHeinz> Hi! I've got a server running Ubuntu 14.04.1 and had to change the password for an ftp user. I could not find a custom PEM password file on this installation, so I changed the password for the system user with the same name. I've restarted vsftpd after that. Unfortunately, vsftpd is no longer working at the moment. If I try to connect (local or from remote doesn't make a difference), it...
<VHeinz> ...immediately hangs after the 'connection established.' message.
<VHeinz> There is no welcome message and/or request for a password. I'm not sure where to look what the issue is. I've checked some log files, but could not find a clue what might be wrong
<nacc> django_: no, just run `apt-get update`
<django_> nacc, oh sweet ty :)
<coredump|br> So I am trying to backport something from trusty to precise BUT it depends on a version of dpkg-dev that is higher than the available one in precise. What's the best way to do this? I tried changing it on the .dsc file but didn't work, I guess I need to change the source tar?
<VHeinz> If I request a netstat list there are many entries from vsftp in state 'CLOSE_WAIT', about 200+ entries
<coredump|br> VHeinz that's not an issue.
<VHeinz> the latter point you mean?
<phenomenon> hi, i tried to use my usb installation of ubuntu on a lenovo t61. it says "remove disk or other media. press key to restart". Why? i have tried to re-do the usb with same result. Any tips?
<phenomenon> the t61 thinks"No valid operating system. must be some kind of bios setting.. it works on other computer. tried other bootable usbs as well, same result
<phenomenon> but i cant find anything to change that might be interfering... any tips is appreciated
<llutz> phenomenon: you need to enable usb-bios and boot from "usb-hdd" in bios-settings
<VHeinz> If I run ps -A I see a ton of vsftpd's:
<VHeinz> 32142 ?        00:00:00 vsftpd
<VHeinz> 32144 ?        00:00:00 vsftpd
<VHeinz> 32146 ?        00:00:00 vsftpd
<VHeinz> and so on, I think there are more than one thousand of them. Are these processes or threads?
<VHeinz> According to the ps documentation these are processes
<phenomenon> llutz, thanks. i have a option called "USB BIOS Support" and its Enabled. In startup > boot . i can find my usb memory under usb hdd and its no 1
<whlai> VHeinz, could you post apast of you vsftp config?
<whlai> paste*
<glit_ch> BluesKaj, after some time problems magically vanished :) case closed, thank you and everyone, who tried to help
<whateverosaurs> can anyone help me with external usb audio device? I have some noise / distortion going on, when I'm opening certain apps
<VHeinz> whlai: yes, I'll remove the comments to make it readeable
<Paisley> hi everyone anyone have any idea how to fix this problem ive got
<Paisley> http://askubuntu.com/questions/746376/cant-get-new-software-on-ubuntu-software-centre
<whlai> it's fine
<whlai> no need
<whlai> just paste it somewhere and give link
<whlai> dont have much time here
<whlai> you had your users using passwords and not keys, right?
<whlai> shit... sorry, Vheinz, I have to roll out.
<VHeinz> yes for as far as I figured out. But I'm not an expert on this. I expected to see some error in a log pointing to the issue
<whlai> i'm pm you contact info and I can help you a lil later though
<VHeinz> ah ok no problem
<whlai> sent you PM VHeinz
<xangua> ! Pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<RawPeacock> o/ greetings, I'm trying to configure my phpIPAM server to authenticate against AD over ssl, but seem to be running into some hiccups verifying it is successful, has anyone else suffered through this?
<VHeinz> This is my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/15410549/
<VHeinz> (as well as with listen_address commented so I could try to connect from localhost.
<VHeinz> (as well as with listen_address commented so I could try to connect from localhost.)
<RawPeacock> VHeinz, mind a pm?
<VHeinz> I've just seen from xangua that that's not recommended
<RawPeacock> no worries gimme a minute to try to replicate
<migmolrod> hi all
<VHeinz> ok
<lee_G750jm> hello all
<RawPeacock> greetings migmolrod and lee_G750jm
<migmolrod> i think i'm gonna get mad trying to make this logitech keyboard to work under ubuntu >_<
<cfedde> what does not work?
<migmolrod> it has extra keys G1 to G6, but they act as plain numbers (1 to 6) instead of being considered separated keys. i'm trying a driver from github. no joy yet
<migmolrod> i'd love so much to have tmux or gnu screen shortcuts in those keys...
<Rochvellon> After a hard reset the tray icon from Dropbox doesn't apear anymore. Instead there is only a image not found icon. Reinstalling and deleting the profile doesn't help. Any ideas?
<dm_comp> Anyone on Ubuntu 15.10 and have GIMP 2.8.14 installed? Dose your Gimp crash if you use cage transform tool?
<dm_comp> I found fedora had a bug 1147069 which sound a lot like what i have
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1147069 could not be found
<migmolrod> @dm_comp, let me try it
<dm_comp> migmolrod: thx :)
<migmolrod> i'm on ubuntu 15.10 with gimp 2.8.14
<migmolrod> @dm_comp didn't crash but is unresponsive
<dm_comp> yup
<dm_comp> that's was I get
<migmolrod> seems a bug then
<dm_comp> *what
<dm_comp> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1147069
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1147069 in gimp "Crash while using the cage transform tool" [High,Closed: eol]
<dm_comp> but no fix.
<dm_comp> anyone have GIMP is 2.8.16
<dm_comp> GIMP 2.8.16
<RawPeacock> VHeinz, I suspect I need to go back over my PBIS settings, its my first time trying to configure a *nix server so lots of google-fu being attempted
<dm_comp> will 16.4 have GIMP 2.8.16?
<VHeinz> Ok no problem, I need to quit for today anyway
<RawPeacock> thanks :)
<migmolrod> well, i hit a wall with this logitech g710+ driver :( time to go back to work. this will have to wait
<VHeinz> bye!
<Gnjurac> i have a 1min video 720p that is 500mb mkv i want to cmopress it, any good gui or comand line to do that?
<bekks> mkv is a container, not a video format, you could use handbrake or ffmpeg.
<Gnjurac> installin handbrake
<moffergy> Hi - I have a new desktop, I installed Ubuntu on the first hard drive and Windows 10 on the second
<moffergy> But Windows 10 doesn't show up in Ubuntu's boot loader (Grub)
<moffergy> I tried sudo update-grub and that didn't do anything
<moffergy> How can I add Windows 10 to Grub?
<enzo> hola
<migmolrod> hola
<Gnjurac> f i dont know to use this handbrake it has no option for lower qulity
<Gnjurac> or somthing
<minasota> Gnjurac: try the command line option you were given in #linux
<Gnjurac> nah i just started it
<Gnjurac> will see what i get in soon
<Gnjurac> minasota: lol i wnet OP i compresed it to 3mbs ahhahahaah
<Gnjurac> too ulgy will try now litle better
<Gnjurac> got nice 85mb
<Bashing-om> moffergy: If ubuntu is not also installed in UEFI mode then grub will not see Windows boot code (???) .
<Fenix_Peregrino> guys what is the easiest way to load modules on Python?
<bprompt> Fenix_Peregrino:   checked #python yet?
<Fenix_Peregrino> I just try to connect but it says python-unregistred
<Fenix_Peregrino> bprompt: how can I connect to the Channel?, Im using X-Chat on Ubuntu 15.1
<bprompt> Fenix_Peregrino:    /join #python
<Fenix_Peregrino> bpromt: where do I write that? sorry for my ignorance
<migmolrod> Fenix_Peregrino just here, like any other message
<DirtyCajun> why do some versions of 14.04 use inet end.:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX as opposed to inet addr:
<Mikelevel> Fenix_Peregrino~ register your nick
<ubuntu-studio> hello world
<migmolrod> syntax error: missing semicolon after sentence
<Fenix_Peregrino> Mikelevel: how can I register my nick?, thanks for the patience guy
<migmolrod> just kiding, hi, ubuntu-studio
<teward> !register | Fenix_Peregrino
<ubottu> Fenix_Peregrino: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<llls> I am new to hex chat and am not to sure what it is
<llls> I am new to hex xhat
<llls> I am not sure exactly what it is
<squinty> llls, https://hexchat.github.io/
<k1l_> !irc | llls
<ubottu> llls: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kawasaki> elo
<kawasaki> SĄ TU POLACY??
<scalper> hey
<scalper> i have an ubuntu usb stick for install, how i see quick if it's made of the i386 is or amd-64
<krabador> scalper, and your cpu is ... ?
<scalper> i have both
<krabador> not in the same  ?
<scalper> it's an old usb stick i'm not sure anymore what i did download that time
<scalper> and where i placed it on
<Blakes5> Hello. I have a problem. I accidentally turned off my wifi in the network icon on the top bar of Ubuntu 15.10. And I'll be damned if I can find a way to turn it back on. Help?
<teward> scalper: if it's old and it has Ubuntu on it, I'd replace what's on it with a more up to date version
<scalper> teward: i used it for my laptop which is i386, but i think i made fault by using it for my desktop too, so that's why i wanted to make sure if i used the same i386 version or another version, i don't have the desktop here
<scalper> you understand
<k1l_> scalper: do you know what ubuntu version it is? i would not install an outdated ubuntu at all. get a new iso
<scalper> yes i absolute download a new version
<teward> scalper: check what's installed on the laptop then?  That will reveal the specific arch.  You must still use a newer ISO just in case, and to make sure you're not using an ancient unsupported version
<scalper> but i just want to make sure what version i did install before on the desktop (i dont remember if i did make a new usb stick that time or if i did)
<chris3492> How can I create custom screensaver for xscreensaver? I make a custom.desktop file under /usr/share/applications/screensavers but it doesnt show up in the list to select the screensaver.
<k1l_> scalper: start the usb and do a "uname -a"
<scalper> ok, thanks
<scalper> k1l_: in that case, the desktop i would need it do on
<Blakes5> k1l_, also don't forget lsb_release -a
<squinty> Blakes5,  tried System Settings -> network -> wireless
<Blakes5> squinty, there's nothing there for wireless. Before I accidentally clicked on "Turn off", the wifi adapter showed up. Now it's no where to be found.
<jeff__> Is it possible to change the shell in ubuntu
<exedore6> jeff__: You mean the cli shell? chsh is for that.
<squinty> Blakes5,  see if it shows up with  rfkill list wifi    and   lspci or lsusb  maybe?
<jeff__> Change the de
<bekks> jeff__: a DE isnt a shell.
<k1l_> jeff__: can you give more details? that question is not very specific
<bekks> jeff__: Change the DE at the login screen.
<jeff__> I want to replace unity with KDE
<bekks> jeff__: So choose KDE at the login screen.
<k1l_> jeff__: so install kde or kubuntu-desktop package. then logout and choose kubuntu on the login screen for that user
<Blakes5> yeah I can see it in lspci. I think I'm just going to remove the nic, physically,boot/shutdown and then re-install it
<Blakes5> Thanks for the help though
<casy> i'm using using ubuntu 14.04. when i plug in my usb internet key, my system does not detect it.. please i need help
<exedore6> I’ve got to say, as an old guy, this ‘different distros for different de’s has gotten weird.
<Blakes5> casy generally usb network dongles require firmware being installed
<Blakes5> casy before they will be detected
<Blakes5> casy it should still be listed in lsusb though
<Blakes5> casy then find the name of it in lsusb and use that name and do this "dmesg | grep <name>"
<Blakes5> casy you should then see if it's complaining about firmware.
#ubuntu 2016-03-18
<casy> Blakes5, yes i used it yesterday but now and it work properly
<Blakes5> casy see if it's still detected in lsusb
<Blakes5> casy then do everything else I told you and see what you find in dmesg
<casy> Blakes5, ok
<rexwin_> I have to run everything with sudo command. is there a way to avoid this?
<scalper> i get an uncompression error when i boot from my usb stick, is it possible to make a clean install from another way then booting from usb stick, by opening anything from ubuntu to adjust schrub or something to uncompress anything on a different place
<rexwin_> sudo: cd: command not found
<bekks> rexwin_: commands requiring root privileges have to be run using sudo.
<bekks> rexwin_: and sudo cd is expected to be not working.
<rexwin_> how to then cd to another directory
<bekks> use cd without sudo.
<k1l_> rexwin_: that sounds awkward. what are you doing there?
<k1l_> rexwin_: sudo is like a unlocked gun. only use it when you really need it.
<rexwin_> that is a pain
<\9> cd is terminal syntax and not an actual command which is why sudo cd isn't working anyway
<k1l_> rexwin_: what did you do?
<bekks> rexwin_: what is a pain?
<rexwin_> cd /root
<rexwin_> pain to type everything
<bekks> rexwin_: sudo -i   then run cd /root
<k1l_> rexwin_: just do "cd". that should you bring back to your users homw
<xangua> rexwin_: what are you actually trying to do?
<rexwin_> Permission denied
<\9> why do you need to access /root?
<rexwin_> I want to see what is in that folder
<\9> there's nothing in there
<\9> try for instance
<\9> sudo ls /root
<k1l_> rexwin_: can you copy your prompt?
<bekks> \9: sudo ls is pretty pointless.
<rexwin_> yes, I suppose so
<\9> bekks: not if you're trying to access /root, which normal users cannot see
<k1l_> stop using sudo!
<\9> see into*
<bekks> \9: sudo -i; then cd /root
<rexwin_> also I able to run commands that send email but when I run it from another directory it doesn't run as expected?
<\9> bekks: i guess.
<Blakes5> casy did you find anything in dmesg that indicates a problem?
<k1l_> rexwin_: send mail?
<bekks> rexwin_: so what are you doing there? besides sending email.
<rexwin_> ~/test.sh run fine and send send email but when I move to another folder like /secbat/test.sh it doesn't run properly
<Rochvellon> After a hard reset the tray icon from Dropbox doesn't apear anymore. Instead there is only a image not found icon. Reinstalling and deleting the profile doesn't help. Using XFCE. Any ideas?
<bekks> rexwin_: so how does that involve using sudo?
<squinty> rexwin_, did you make /secbat while using sudo mkdir ?  maybe a permissions problem
<bekks> squinty: sudo mkdir is irrelevant to this problem.
<bekks> squinty: default UMASK is 0022, so the directory would still be accesible.
<bekks> using sudo at this point is just nonsense.
<rexwin_> this is specifically happening in crontab
<squinty> bekks,  never told him to use sudo
<bekks> rexwin_: explain what you are doing there.
<bekks> and why you are using sudo in crontab.
<rexwin_> ~/MARUTItest.sh runs fine and sends an email but /secbat/MARUTItest.sh does run but doesnot send an email
<flagreaux> I just installed Ubuntu with an encrypted drive. When I boot up the computer, it skips the boot selection menu, and goes straight to asking for the crypto password. But if I reboot when I get to the password screen, on the next boot it *does* go to the boot selection menu; but then after the boot selection menu there's no password screen, the screen just stays blank, but if I type in my password (to a blank screen) it boots Ubu
<flagreaux> ntu anyway
<flagreaux> Does anyone know what might be causing this?
<rexwin_> I never use sudo for crontab -e or -l
<squinty> Rochvellon,  might want to check Autostart applications to see if Dropbox is be started at bootup
<bekks> rexwin_: start. explaining. your. actual. issue.
<Rochvellon> squinty: yes, Dropbox is autostarting
<fholmes> I am trying to get ceph 0.94 installed on Ubuntu 14.04.  It keeps attempting to install 0.80 though and it is driving me nuts.  I have the official ceph repository installed that gives 0.94 and I also attempted to install the cloudarchive kilo repository which has 0.94 available as well.
<rexwin_> ~/MARUTItest.sh runs fine and sends an email but /secbat/MARUTItest.sh does run but doesnot send an email
<fholmes> Is there a way to block the 0.80 package completely?  Even if I do ceph=0.94 the package is failing to install.
<bekks> rexwin_: explain why you are using sudo at that point.
<rexwin_> I am getting TVSMOTORtest.sh: line 4: [: -lt: unary operator expected but when I move that file into ~ folder it runs fine?
<bekks> rexwin_: fix your script, at first instance.
<rexwin_> because I can't edit anything
<bekks> not a sudo problem at all.
<rexwin_> script runs finewhen in ~ folder /home/ubuntu but doesnot run elsewhere
<bekks> rexwin_: so fix that script.
<k1l_> rexwin_: please seriously think about file and owner permissions and stop running script blindly with sudo
<flagreaux> OK, I think my issue is related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<razer28> has anyone ever seen this before ------------> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lnl-genl-3 ????
<flagreaux> Severity "critical", and there's no fix or workaround a year and a half later
<flagreaux> Jesus Christ
<flagreaux> I know Ubuntu is free, but I'd happily pay for everything to not be so buggy
<Blakes5> flagreaux, there's always windows. Personally, I'm moving away from that tattletech.
<castlelore> can anyone help me with openvpn error on client configuration, returning Options error: You must define TUN/TAP device (--dev) -- can anything be done about? thanks
<rexwin_> First Terminal echo $PATH      /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<rexwin_> Second Terminal echo $PATH /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<rexwin_> why are they different?
<rexwin_> I can run scripts because of the difference in second terminal
<rexwin_> cannot *
<trism> razer28: you have libnl-genl-3-dev installed?
<thinkpad> hey is someone online
<thinkpad> i am new here
<thinkpad> hello
<thinkpad> hello
<inteus> !ask | thinkpad
<ubottu> thinkpad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<razer28>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER razer28 gizjiizsnvpj
<Delta706> I have recently read a web page saying that fsync is broken for some platforms. Is this a possibility for ubuntu?
<razer28> trism I installed libnl-3-dev
<razer28> that could be the issue
<thinkpad> ah ok thanks
<razer28> that was it, it threw mw off with the "-" in front
<windmaikela> ¿Alguien habla español?
<kostkon> !es | windmaikela
<ubottu> windmaikela: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<windmaikela> Gracias :)
<sansai> ahoi. I just tried to cp -R a directory on a USB device under ubuntu 14.04 and after a short while the whole device got unmounted and the dmesg looks scary to me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15411895/ - the device is still plugged in/charging, is there something I should do before I unplug it?
<nacc> sansai: you should make sure to run sync a few times (just to be safe) and see if you can cleanly eject it
<nacc> and then make sure to run fsck on it
<nacc> sansai: that's at a minimum, i suppose
<k1l_> sansai: "sync" will close all writing processes.
<k1l_> sansai: but that look more like the usb device is somewhat broken
<sansai> thanks. I cant see the device any longer, so don't think I can eject it
<sansai> sync ran without problems
<casy> Blakes5,  i just try the lsusb command and the dmesg|grep <deviceName> and it gave no error
<squinty> casy,  did you use that command with "deviceName" or wlan0 (or whatever your device is); it should be the latter one
<casy> squinty, i used the device ID gotten from the lsusb command
<squinty> casy: ok just double checking (sometimes newbies use "deviceName" etc)
<luren> anyone here ?
<casy> squinty, ok.. i did the right thing. Can u help me out
<casy> luren, yes
<luren> there is some error on my vps.... could somebody help me?
<squinty> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<luren> wait..
<luren> when I type service ssh restart. shell tell me /usr/bin/service no such file
<k1l_> luren: what ubuntu is that exactly? "lsb_release -d" will tell
<luren> it is centos7
<squinty> lol
<k1l_> luren: then obviously ask the centos support.
<luren> Hhhhh
<luren> o, mybe wrong place
<imrekt> luren: #centos should help you
<luren> thx
<imrekt> np
<luren> hope you have a good day :D
<imrekt> You too :D
<sansai> fsck -a found so many problems with weird filenames, shared clusters etc. on the usb device; then the device was again ejected from usb before it could finish. interestingly the device seems to run fine from that boot disc. fsck.fat cannot be mistaken?
<eNull> sansai lol i thought its f***. I need sleep 36hr no sleep
<sansai> yes dont ban me for saying "fsck"
<ZeloZelos> sansai, are you booting with the usb you are scanning? maybe you can boot another live system and run it on it from there and it won't dismount
<Osirus126> i need help with remmina under ubuntu. everytime i connect i get a squished resolution for my remote desktop. using xrdp on a raspberry pi
<Osirus126> http://derp.co.uk/bad1d
<Osirus126> someone please help
<Osirus126> image of the output http://derp.co.uk/bad1d
<sansai> no ZeloZelos, I am booting the USB device (rockbox)
<sansai> gtg thanks for your help
<AEL-H> Why can I not see the output of
<AEL-H> 'gnome-terminal -- command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<AEL-H> and how can I change it so that I can see the output?
<vervet> AEL-H: are you trying to open a new term window and execute that?
<AEL-H> vervet: So I set up a launcher shortcut to update&upgrade, and I just want to check it is working
<kahue> hello bros
<kahue> I need some help
<AEL-H> so I right click on terminal and select "update and upgrade" and it will run the command as above
<kahue> to speed up my ubuntu netbook
<kahue> can someone help me pls?
<AEL-H> What happens is a prompt comes up asking for sudo password -- terminal window then closes so I want to be able to test what is going on
<vervet> AEL-H: I can't test for gnome terminal, but on lxterm i can run it as: lxterminal -e "bash -c '<< command >>; sleep 1m'"
<AEL-H> vervet: Ok thanks for the advice, do you have any idea why it is not showing output though?
<vervet> AEL-H: even when you call with bash/other shell you get no output?
<AEL-H> vervet: I haven't tried that, I am sure that would work I am just trying to figure out why in this particular case no output is being shown
<vervet> AEL-H: gotcha, just a hunch -- it's like when you're calling scripts you have to specify the interpreter to run the script
<vervet> AEL-H: and I can confirm the same behavior on a different terminal
<AEL-H> vervet: Ah thanks, that makes sense
<vervet> AEL-H: np
<pezdespenser> Hi my software updater says
<pezdespenser> This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources.  how can I fix this?
<gr33nbits> check your repository and see what you added there that you don't trust
<nxcsa> exit
<pezdespenser> really I have no idea, wont let me update anything else without resolve
<nxcsa> lol
<gr33nbits> check on system definitions/updates and programs then on the repository part
<bobbie> hi does anyone know if the ffmpeg insecurity vulnerbility has been fixed for 15.10?
<dannymichel> What's the recommended way to partition for Ubuntu after you've already installed windows on a full SSD? Using GParted or some other way?
<vervet> pezdespenser: run an apt-key update
<pezdespenser> vervet:  none were updated or changed running the command
<vervet> pezdespenser: then like gr33nbits said i'd check the sources/repo
<Bashing-om> pezdespenser: Show us in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ' so we see the error and in context .
<pezdespenser> i think this is the problem
<pezdespenser> W: GPG error: https://download.01.org wily InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A496EB03894A3A8D
<bobbie> does anyone here know of a place I can get help for a raspberry pi, #raspberrypi wants me to identify with services
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l_> !register | bobbie
<ubottu> bobbie: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bobbie> thanks
<squinty> for #raspberrypi you probably need to register a nick/account   #freenode can help with that
<Bashing-om> pezdespenser: Try as ' sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A496EB03894A3A8D ' .
<bobbie> !register | bobbie
<ubottu> bobbie, please see my private message
<oeuvre>  /msg nickserv register password email@address.com
<pezdespenser> Bashing-om:  thank you very much, worked, I appreciate the help
<Bashing-om> pezdespenser: Good deal . carry on :)
<goddard> anyone using tmux-resurrect?
<Kris_> I'm just downloading ubuntu having little experience with it
<Kris_> any suggestions on things I can do with it?
<goddard> Kris_: everything
<davido> That's like asking what you can do with a gallon of gas.
<Kris_> sounds like a good place to start
<Bashing-om> Kris_: Up to you, the world is now your oyster .
<Kris_> yeah I realize it was a very open ended question.
<Kris_> SO I'm getting into network administration on the linux side. I have some experience on the windows side
<davido> Well, I can say that I use linux pretty much exclusively now except for tablets/phones.
<Kris_> I just recently in the past 2 years started Mac, before that I was all windows
<davido> I'm a software developer, our entire stack is linux all the way down.
<Kris_> Yeah I'm trying to get into software development too
<Kris_> I've taken Python/C/C++ classes in college
<davido> Well, those are applicable to Linux as well.
<davido> ubuntu 15.10 ships with Python 2.7.10, but most serious python devs set up their own installation configured how they want it, and leave "system Python" alone.
<Kris_> What are your thoughts on Python 3 vs 2?
<Kris_> And what is the purpose of customizing a separate install
<davido> Two different dialects based on the same language.
<IdleOne> Kris_, davido, could you please move the offtopic chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<davido> :)
<dannymichel> What's the recommended way to partition for Ubuntu after you've already installed windows on a full SSD? Using GParted or some other way?
<Rochvellon> After a hard reset the tray icon from Dropbox doesn't apear anymore. Instead there is only a image not found icon. Reinstalling and deleting the profile doesn't help. Using XFCE. Any ideas?
<cspack> Rochvellon: I got mine back by removing the indicator plugin from the panel and from started applications. There may be a better way but that's how I did it.
<Rochvellon> cspack: thx :)
<Detroit> Hi folks, a buddy of mine who likes *old software* persists with a Raring Ringtail box he wants to upgrade to the php5-* packages. Obviously, the official repositories have been unavailable and Ubuntu 13.04 reached End of life on January 27th, 2014.
<Detroit> Are there known, trusted, mirrors of the official repository?
<cspack> Rochvellon: yw
<cspack> dannymichel: you can use gparted or windows disk manager to shrink your windows partition
<xangua> Detroit: no, he should upgrade, if he likes a "vintage"look check Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate
<Detroit> xangua, obviously you're absolutely right.
<Detroit> If anybody knows of a mirror for Raring Ringtail still available, please let me know.
<dax> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dax> archived repository mirrors are mentioned on the second link
<Detroit> dax, thanks life saver!!
<xangua> He won't be able to install updated and supported software obviously
<Detroit> understood
<Detroit> basically he's getting an 'aptitude update ; aptitude upgrade' and then a swap from PHP v5.4 to PHP v5.5.
<Detroit> Once his app checks out alright, then its going to be good-bye Raring Ringtail, hello "SUPPORTED" version of the operating system.
<gustavo_> Only Google Chrome opened, the Ubuntu is using swap, why ?
<pendleton> gustavo_: pastebin free -h please?
<dannymichel> what would you recommend cspack
<rodrigo> patty estas ahi
<ouroumov> dannymichel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<dannymichel> i know how brother. just asking recommended
<dannymichel> like thoughts from users
<gustavo_> pendleton, http://pastebin.com/7Cjq3J01
<pendleton> gustavo_: well not using swap now :) but in terms of overall mem. use, i have seen that behavior with chrome/ium on linux in general
<pendleton> gustavo_: in fact i use FF now because of it
<dannymichel> guess ill just use GParted. always have
<aman_> i need to know from where i can get vidalia for tor
<aman_> as im using ubuntu 15.10, it is not available in repos
<xangua> aman_: the tor website
<aman_> i need compiled libs not source
<xangua> Tor recommends to use the bundle from their website
<xangua> The tor website*
<aman_> it seems that tor website is blocked in my office atm. thats y i was asking
<vervet> aman_: quick ssh proxy ;)
<al_nz1> anyone able to help with a non boot disk which doesnt seem happy to mount via fstab - but mounts fine from command line once booted?
<al_nz1> I could not see anything in dmesg
<al_nz1> I get the old S for skip message during boot
<al_nz1> or M for manula
<al_nz1> manual
<enoch85>  hey guys, I'm building a script and I'm almost done, just need the last piece of the puzzle to fit. What am I doing wrong here? https://github.com/enoch85/wordpress-vm/blob/master/wordpress_install.sh#L135-L176 (I know this is wordpress stuff, but you guys are pros in bash)
<ZPQ> morning
<misc--> hello
<locksmith> sup
<jak2000> i want every 8 minutes execute a script, from 20pm to 8am in the crontab: 0,8,16,24,32,40,48,56 20-8 * * 1-7 /usr/scripts/respsql2.sh   <---- not work, why?
<misc--> not much. Quiet dya
<misc--> day rather
<misc--> jak2000: what time is 20pm? 8pm?
<misc--> oh yeah, I see
<jak2000> wich i rong?
<jak2000> *wrong
<misc--> well for a start, you can replace 1-7 with just *
<locksmith> What do you call a chinese guy with a video camera?
<misc--> second, make sure /usr/scripts/respsql2.sh is executable (chmod +x /usr/scripts/respsql2.sh)
<jak2000> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 565 Mar 14 01:07 /usr/scripts/respsql2.sh
<jak2000> third?
<locksmith> phil ming
<misc--> third, this accomplishes the same thing: */8 20-8 * * * /usr/scripts/respsql2.sh > /tmp/log.txt 2>&1        <--- makes it so that it catches all errors (perhaps it's running, but failing in the script)
<misc--> and finally... I guess... restart cron. I've noticed sometimes when you modify with crontab -e or whatever, changes don't take affect until service cron restart
<jak2000> how to restart?
<misc--> service cron restart
<pcarrier> I seem to run into this issue pretty predictably:
<pcarrier>     amazon-ebs: Splitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_InRelease into data and signature failedE: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<pcarrier> is something broken with xenial-updates?
<baizon> pcarrier: run update again
<pcarrier> baizon: I mean I ran into it multiple times and pay for 1h of EC2 every time, any reason it'd have improved?
<pcarrier> happy to, just want to make sure I'm not throwing a few bucks away :)
<bobdobbs> hi all. has anyone figured out how to stream from a media player on linux to a chromecast ?
<pcarrier> yup, solved this time
<pcarrier> thanks :)
<pcarrier> now it cannot find http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/awscli with apt-get update; apt-get install -y awscli. my sources.list:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qwjQYT3n/
<pcarrier> the error:    amazon-ebs: E: Unable to locate package awscli
<baizon> bobdobbs: https://github.com/xat/castnow
<bobdobbs> baizon: ooh that looks interesting
<bobdobbs> baizon: I'm hoping for some way to get my existing media management working with chromecast though. Like, streaming from clementine
<jak2000> misc--?
<misc--> yes?
<baizon> bobdobbs: well i got it solved with my amazon fire tv stick, it has much better functionality
<RJ45> please help me, I am at my witts end, I am trying to get Nvidia drivers to work on a laptop but when I boot I get a black screen, I have tried various edits to the xorg.conf but nothing has worked, and now I can't even ctrl-alt-f1 x_x
<RJ45> I have been at this for 6 straight hours trying everything I can find, even tried re-installing the whole OS and starting over
<hateball> RJ45: What version of Ubuntu are you using, what GPU is this, which driver version, and how did you try installing it?
<chenchacha> wear new theme
<RJ45> Xubuntu 14.04.4, Geforce 950M, driver 352 from the apt-get repo
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: did you try 352-updates aswell?
<RJ45> yep
<lotuspsychje> no luck?
<RJ45> nope
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: tested higher ubuntu versions, 15.10 or 16.04?
<RJ45> and I've also tried to just run Nvidia's .run installer, but it just pins the CPU at 100% and hangs
<RJ45> lotuspsychje: that I have not done no, is it worth a shot?
<RJ45> I did try apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: well if in your case, tested all drivers didnt work, would be worth installing fresh, not upgrade
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: just to test, if drivers perform better there
<hateball> RJ45: try using this PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<jak2000> misc--: http://pastebin.com/PE34Nykg
<jak2000> not know why
<hateball> RJ45: Rather than nvidias installer, that is. I am using the 361.28 driver, while beta it's alright
<jak2000> why not executed?
<RJ45> ugh I am so tired, I have been trying everything I can think of and find on forums for the past 6 HOURS! >.<
<hateball> RJ45: Did you try the PPA drivers?
<hateball> RJ45: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<hateball> that's a oneliner that'll grab it
<RJ45> hateball: wouldn't the pps drivers be the same as the ones from apt-get ?
<hateball> RJ45: the regular repo does not have the 361.28 driver. It might be your chipset is too new for the 352 driver to work properly
<RJ45> I highly doubt that, this isn't exactly a bleeding-edge laptop
<misc--> jak2000: is there a /tmp/log.txt file?
<hateball> RJ45: Do as you please :)
<RJ45> I want to destroy this laptop, but I paid £650, so that ain't happening
<jak2000> misc--: not
<misc--> jak2000: to make sure your cron is actually working, I would do the simplest of simple entries: 0,8,16,24,32,40,48,56 * * * * /usr/scripts/respsql.sh
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: you cant destroy a laptop with testing drivers
<misc--> jak2000: that way, it should work on the 8th minute of any hour on any day. The "hour" part may be confusing it, the "20-8" part. I'm not sure if you can have a cron entry that crosses days like that. Although in your pastebin, you have it as 8-20 which should work
<RJ45> lotuspsychje: I meant physically
<RJ45> actually I just want it to work, and I just want to sleep :(
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: an easy test would be testing other ubuntu version in live
<RJ45> I need Xubuntu though, Xubuntu currently only has 14.04.4 LTS
<RJ45> I am sure there's probably some sort of weird xorg.conf line that would fix this, but I have tried all the xorg.conf edits I can find on forums
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<RJ45> anyone know any edits worth trying?
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: xorg shouldnt be edited anymore
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: a driver should work or not
<RJ45> lotuspsychje: yeah, notice how the LTS there doesn't got higher than 14.04.4
<RJ45> which is what I'm using
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: if you press on the 32/64bit torrent there is 15.10
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: or daily xubuntu 16.04: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<RJ45> 15.10 is not LTS
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: i never said so
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: i said, its worth for your hard to test out
<lotuspsychje> card
<RJ45> *sigh*
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: your choice, try beta drivers from hateball, make a new bug on 14.04 or testout higher ubuntu versions
<RJ45> I might try and see if I can get Debian working instead, I'd rather not though
<misc--> brb
<chenli> hello, anyone can help me ?
<chenli> I try to install ovs from source code on 14.04.4 LTS, kernel is 3.13.0-83-generic, I get an error when do the compile : http://paste.openstack.org/show/491038/
<chenli> there is no error when I do the same thing with kernel  3.19.0-25-generic
<chenli> anything I should do to solve the issue ?
<ouroumov> chenli, did the ./configure step run properly?
<lotuspsychje> chenchacha: openvswitch?
<lotuspsychje> chenli: ^
<chenli> ouroumov: yes! I believe so
<ouroumov> chenli, looks to me that it's a problem with the code you're compiling, do ovs have a support channel?
<chenli> lotuspsychje: yes! Actually I'm using the openstack devstack doing the installation...
<lotuspsychje> chenli: why not install the one from repos?
<chenli> ouroumov: y, there is a channel openvswitch... no one answers me...
<lotuspsychje> !info openvswitch-switch | chenli
<ubottu> chenli: openvswitch-switch (source: openvswitch): Open vSwitch switch implementations. In component main, is extra. Version 2.4.0-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 1140 kB, installed size 5609 kB
<chenli> lotuspsychje: o.. let me have a try on openvswitch-switch.. thanks!
<mshadle> i'm running in an openvz container, it was ubuntu 14.04, other providers are okay, but certain providers won't support ubuntu 15.10 - it boots but doesn't seem to have a working init/pid 1
<chenli> ubottu: lotuspsychje  the openvswitch-switch channel is empty....
<ubottu> chenli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RJ45> okay, I have purged nvidia-355-updates I can now actually get to the desktop again, but I still need this 950M to work, so what should I try now?
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: we already pointed you serveral options to try mate
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: if your not happy about current performance on driver= bug
<RJ45> I'd be happy with the performance if it even did anything at-all whatsoever
<mgor> RJ45, jumping on a bit late here, but do you have an UEFI install? don't know if it has changed, but previously the nvidia drivers did not work on UEFI systems, resulting in a black screen
<RJ45> mgor: no I disabled UEFI
<RJ45> <hateball> RJ45: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<RJ45> ..just tried it, now I'm back to square one with a black screen
<RJ45> yaaay.. ¬_¬
<hateball> RJ45: Do you still have a xorg.conf ?
<mgor> RJ45, ok, then I'm out of ideas :)
<RJ45> I regenerated it with sudo nvidia-xconfig
<RJ45> mgor: thx anyways :)
<RJ45> I REEEALLLY want to get this working on Xubuntu 14.04.4 specifically, I have already invested a-lot of time into it, and besides this nvidia crap everything else works perfectly on this weird laptop
<RJ45> hateball: any ideas?, maybe you know some xorg.conf hacks I could try?
<RJ45> I can get a tty
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: your card is optimus right
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: did you install nvidia-prime?
<RJ45> I don't think it's Optimus, it's a Geforce 950M
<RJ45> and no I havn't tried nvidia-prime, should I? what does it do?
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: 950m is a laptop card right
<RJ45> yep
<RJ45> this is a pain in the ass laptop :/
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: so your card has optimus technology you need nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: you need it, to set your card to performance mode
<RJ45> I didn't know anything about this, why the heck couldn't I find anything anywhere that mentioned this?, I looked at everything o_O
<RJ45> I guess I'll try it
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: in combination with the right driver of course
<hateball> hybrid gpus need to diaf
<RJ45> okay BRB, gonna apt that -get :P
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: you can set performance enabled with nvidia-settings if things worked out good
<RJ45> AND YET AGAIN, that didn't do a dog-darn thing
<RJ45> still a black screen on reboot
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: like i said, it needs the right combo with a working driver
<RJ45> what driver would that be?
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: and if you dont get the default ubuntu drivers to work= bug
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: the one working best for your system
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: test them all one-by-one from your additional drivers list
<RJ45> okay, so I should purge nvidia-661 to get to the desktop, then try the additional drivers thingy again
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: if the 661 is giving you black, you cant otherwise
<RJ45> the thing is, both 361 and 352 gave me black screen, and 352 was what the additions drivers thing gave me
<RJ45> what do?
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: does the list show 361-updates and 352-updates aswell?
<RJ45> it originally just showed 352, now after all that messing around it now shows 355.11, 361.28, 352.63 and .79, and 358.16
<RJ45> so many options, and yet so little choice :/
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: test them all :p
<RJ45> I think I already did test them all when I got all those black screens..
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: if non work, try higher xubuntu versions
<RJ45> do I have-to do all that again now?
<RJ45> kill . me . right . now
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: first step is to find yourself a working driver, to activate performance mode
<RJ45> would my best be try the lowest version first?
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: we have seen users with succes on 346 and 352-updates in the past
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: but again, every system reacts different
<RJ45> I'm gonna try 346
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: some hardware needs higher ubuntu versions
<RJ45> I'd just like to point out that this sort of essential thing that eludes even seasoned IT experts is what makes Ubuntu fail in the average user market
<RJ45> I'd also like to point out that while everyone bashes AMD drivers, I have had nothing but joy and success with AMD drivers and Linux, Nvidia I have black screen and 8 hours wasted
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: thats where bugs come handy
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: every Os in the world has bugs, but ubuntu deals with them
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: when new hardware arrives, devs need to make it all work, for free
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: and you can help the community, by adding a bug when things dont work by default
<RJ45> there is a difference between a bug and a catastrophe, the issue doesn't just lie with Ubuntu, Nvidia's lack of cooperation is largely at fault
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: alot of users are happy ubuntu users on high end cards, check #gamingonlinux per example
<RJ45> oh I am happy Xubuntu user with a nice R9 280X on my main rig, but on this laptop I want to everything to just end
<hateball> RJ45: Does it not work using noeveau either?
<RJ45> also I just tried 352 again, black screen
<RJ45> the noeveau that come with Xubuntu by default works fine (with the exception of the live media needing to be hard-rebooted a few times to get to the desktop)
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: if you like LTS, i would surely test out 16.04 daily xubuntu, and see how that performs
<RJ45> maybe later I'll try it, I prefer to wait 'till an LTS is at-least at 04.3 before I use it
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: dont stick to releases too stubborn, newer kernels might do some magic for you
<RJ45> >go to install nvidia-346 >"nvidia-352 has-to be installed"
<RJ45> ..wat?
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: yep thats possible older driver redirect you to current ones
<RJ45> 340 seems to install though, gonna try it
<hateball> dont think 340 supports the 9xx series
<RJ45> too late, trying it anyway, thia is my last option anyway, I have tried all the others again already, KILL ME NOW, JUST DO IT!, DO IIIIT!!!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<hateball> RJ45: How come you're not using nouveau if it works? Gaming?
<RJ45> obviously gaming yes,
<RJ45> I didn't blow £650 of my life savings on a laptop with a 950M just to do 2D stuff real efficient :P
<lotuspsychje> optimus cards should be used with nvidia driver +nvidia-prime to get that performance mode
<RJ45> that's what I've been trying
<lotuspsychje> try till you die :p
<RJ45> I am dead inside, and yet my rage lives on! XD
<RJ45> top kek, 340 driver didn't even give me the courtesy of a black screen, sent me straight to tty ..it's mocking me now
<RJ45> well, I'm outta options and ideas, I have literally tried every driver I can
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: you didnt
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: 15.10, 16.04
<RJ45> those ain't drivers
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: if the ones by default dont work, what else will you do?
<RJ45> and besides, this laptop existed way before 15.10, there SHOULD be a way to make 14.04 work!
<RJ45> THERE HAS-TO BE!
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: doesnt always work this way
<hateball> 15.10 has newer x.org etc
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: some systems/hardware needs other kernels
<hateball> why not just slap a nightly 16.04 on there and give it a go
<RJ45> so for 2 years this laptop would never have worked with Ubuntu?
<RJ45> that's crazy!
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: i suggest you file a new bug to 14.04 and try other ubuntu versions aswell
<RJ45> also 950M isn't a super new bleeding edge GPU, it's been around a long time, it's actually just a re-brand of an 850M
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: still, its a newer card that might need newer kernel/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: last time ive repeated this :p
<lotuspsychje> up to you now
<RJ45> wait, but I tried updating the linux-headers, wouldn't that be enough to know 16.04 wouldn't work?
<RJ45> and linux-source
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: you can play around with mainline if you like aswell
<lotuspsychje> !mianline | RJ45
<lotuspsychje> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: but i would recommend clean install 15.10/16.04
<RJ45> so basically, I am probably just screwed
<lotuspsychje> your not why
<RJ45> stuck with a brand new useless laptop
<RJ45> FML
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: dont judge so fast
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: try it first
<hateball> Refusing to try viable options is hardly "screwed"
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: widen your horizon, dont be so stubborn on 14.04
<RJ45> okay, but I really want to sleep, I have been away for 24 hours
<RJ45> my eyes hurt
<lotuspsychje> lol
<RJ45> awake*
<Valjan> Honestly, I'd stick with the stable release more often than not unless there's something you absolutely need in the version.
<lotuspsychje> sleep fresh, then install fresh
<lotuspsychje> Valjan: this case needs a wider testing mate
<Valjan> Fair enough, but it sounds like this person wants to utilize their system moreso than bugtest. I'm all for bug testing but every now and again you just want things to go.
<lotuspsychje> Valjan: read the logs mate, this case needs more then bug testing
<lotuspsychje> Valjan: his 950m doenst get to work on 14.04.4, if you can solve, be our guest :p
<RJ45> lotuspsychje: I am going to try Xubuntu 16.04, and I am going to cry when it doesn't work
<RJ45> YOU DROVE ME TO THIS!
<RJ45> >:(
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: dont forget to enable internet + updates during setup + nvidia-prime right
<RJ45> ya ya ya
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: maybe the force be with you!
<RJ45> I can feel the force in my colon..
<RJ45> a real pain in the ass
<lotuspsychje> lets keep it familly friendly
<RJ45> heh :)
<UbuntuDude> where can I find/download ubuntu 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: and also fresh install, no upgrade right and no folling around with other drivers then the default ones
<lotuspsychje> !download | UbuntuDude
<ubottu> UbuntuDude: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Wily, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<RJ45> lotuspsychje: I tried that with 14.04
<Valjan> I see. I remember having a very similar problem with an nvidia card back when I was attempting dual boot on my windows box in 14.04 or 14.10. In all honesty I think attempting another version is actually best bet here.
<lotuspsychje> RJ45: ok do the same with xenial now :p
<RJ45> with hwat?
<lotuspsychje> what?
<lotuspsychje> 16.04= xenial
<TragicM3LON> does anyone know where the default dir for systemd is in ubuntu?
<Oloong> TragicM2LON : /var/log/upstart/systemd
<lotuspsychje> TragicM3LON: whereis shows: systemd: /etc/systemd /lib/systemd /usr/lib/systemd
<ni291187> my ubuntu got stuck on showing hidden files/content on my computer and when i press ctrl + h to hide it. when i reopen it shows again
<TragicM3LON> so if i make a service and want to mv it to the system directory, in this guide it was saying /usr/lib/systemd/system/ but that /system/ doesn't exist
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: ctrl + h is to unhide
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: did you create folders with .foldername ?
<ni291187> yes
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: close nautilus and reopen doesnt hide them?
<ni291187> what is nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: the file manager, wich ubuntu are you on?
<ni291187> my ubuntu version is 14.04
<ni291187> i am kind of new to ubuntu though
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: try logging out and back in, see if your folders are hidden again
<ni291187> ok
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: in wich dir are you seeing unhidden folders?
<ni291187> home directory
<ni291187> yep it still shows
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: so everytime you open /home you see all the config folders unhidden?
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: or just 1 folder you created?
<ni291187> yes
<ni291187> all of it
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: are you up to date to latest? 14.04.4?
<ni291187> yes it is 14.04.4
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: install dconf-tools please
<ni291187> ok
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: then gksu dconf-editor and browse to: org/gtk/settings/file chooser
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: show-hidden should be disabled there
<ni291187> is gksu a command in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: yes, maybe youl need to install gksu
<ni291187> actually i cant install it, it says libgksu.2.0 could not be authenticated
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> ni291187: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<ni291187> no i think not
<enlseon> Hi i just got the task to upgrade a server from 11.04 to a later version. Im thinking 14.04 ? what should i keep in mind ? i have never done this before
<enlseon> well i have upgraded my own machine with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but i mean this is a much bigger step then im used to. also i would like to avoid breaking stuff
<rilleh> Wait for 16.04
<geirha> A server running a non-LTS release that has not been supported for over 4 years ...
<enlseon> well yes i know i just got it on my table cuz i play around with linux at home. But iknow... we got a mail saying it was a security threat, i agree :P
<geirha> yeah, probably still got heartbleed and shellshock ^^
<geirha> I'd acquire a new machine, install latest LTS, configure it like the old machine, replace old machine.
<enlseon> cool :D i want to try the heartbleed bug
<enlseon> you dont think its possible to upgrade ?
<geirha> you can upgrade 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.06 if you like, but it's going to take a lot of time
<geirha> setting up a new machine with the latest lts is likely cheaper
<haasn> Changing your password in ubuntu 15.10 is very unintuitive: The profile settings dialogue makes it entirely non-obvious that the “Password: *****” text turns into a button when you hover over it. :(
<haasn> IMO if the profile is unlocked it should just turn into a button that's always visibly a button (until you re-lock it). Alternatively, have a small button with an ‘edit’ icon next to the text
<enlseon> i dont know what services the server are running never touch it before. if i do it the long way i don't have to reboot ?
<geirha> each release installs a new kernel version, so you'll need to reboot each step to use the new kernel
<enlseon> its just changeing sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade or is it likeley that i will get error :P
<enlseon> okey well in that case i agree with you
<geirha> you'll also need quite a bit of available space in /var
<enlseon> why ?
<geirha> for all the new packages
<geirha> you can clean them out after each upgrade though
<enlseon> how much is "quite a bit"
<geirha> Depends on how much is installed
<geirha> If you have 10G avialable, you'll probably be fine. Just beware that if you run out of space while upgrading, you'll have quite a mess on your hands
<enlseon> Tnx very much for your information. I probably will have to probe around and se if i can get the software running on a new machine instead. Ofc the guy who wrote the software quit a couple of years ago and nobody knows anything :P
<Kartagis> how can I find out why proftpd keeps dying on me?
<llutz> Kartagis: set DebugLevel to a higher value and check your logs
<ghostknife> I want to remove the clock from my login and lock screen on Kubuntu 15.10. Any advice on how to do this?
<popey> ghostknife: maybe ask in #kubuntu?
<ghostknife> popey: tx popey
<scalper> hey
<scalper> i have 2 partitions on 1 drive, partition 1 is windows 10 partition 2 is ubuntu, schrub handles the mbr stuff, if i want to reformat parition 2, do i get boot trouble with windows 10 when i install ubuntu again there on the empty partition 2?
<popey> scalper: shouldn't do. Windows generally doesn't care about partitions it's not installed in, and hasn't formatted.
<scalper> popey: would it be like that a new ubuntu installations detects windows 10 on the first partition again so i be able to start it from the menu in schrub again?
<Ben64> what is schrub
<scalper> scrub
<Ben64> what is scrub
<k1l> you mean grub?
<k1l> scalper: and yes, grub should detect other installed OS and put them into the List
<scalper> k1l: yes, it should but in that case windows would not have a mbr anymore that is active
<k1l> scalper: and where is the issue?
<scalper> k1l: so i'm not strongly believe that it would be detected by grub in that case, the issue is that grub now handles the boot menu of partition 1 which is win and partition 2 that is ubuntu, i will totally remove partition 2 and will rebuild it
<k1l> scalper: grub can handle way more than 2 installed OS.
<scalper> nevermind, we shall see, i have hope it's gonna work :)
<tpimtts> got a nood question for you -- is it "normal behavior" for 14.04 to show my system RAM as 15.6 total when I have 16GB physically installed?
<Ben64> sure
<tpimtts> noob*
<Triffid_Hunter> tpimtts: yes, some is reserved by various bios functions and the kernel
<k1l> tpimtts: GB vs GiB
<Ben64> k1l: nah that isn't that. ram is always base 2
<k1l> ok
<Ben64> grep Memory /var/log/dmesg
<Ben64> [    0.000000] Memory: 16345464K/16775352K available (7400K kernel code, 1146K rwdata, 3416K rodata, 1336K init, 1448K bss, 429888K reserved)
<Ben64> gives more information on the "missing" stuff
<relipse2> ufw allow from {your-ip} to any port 22 <-- what is the purpose of this?
<relipse2> deos that mean that I can only ssh from my ip address to port 22?
<streulma> some experiences with the r8169 module on 15.10? It sometimes won't connect. On Windows no problems.
<maret> hi everyone I am using gnone network manager for connecting to vpn using openconnect. Unfortunatelly connection fails several times a day and I am not sure why. Where should I look for the logs?
<mICON> hi. I'm hitting ctrl+alt+F1 but the screen stays empty, no prompt shows up. Any idea what could cause this?
<Industrial> Hi. How do I install this tweaked font on Ubuntu? https://github.com/powerline/fonts/tree/master/Terminus
<kisuke> ok, anyone familiar with creating a UEFI bootable liveUSB from winblows?
<mICON> hi. I'm hitting ctrl+alt+F1 but the screen stays empty, no prompt shows up. Any idea what could cause this?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> mICON, try F2 instead of F1
<dedi> hy
<dedi> hello my friendship..
<predmijat> hey, why as soon as i add "Match User someuser" with ForceCommand internal-sftp i can't no longer log in even with user 'ubuntu'? what am i missing?
<Marezz> hi everyone, i just installed ubuntu 14.04 and now i cant access my other hdd with ntfs partition.. I get this error http://imgur.com/OjbyKtC Can someone please help me?
<k1l_> Marezz: boot windows and turn of that fake shutdown which is a hibernation in real.
<Marezz> k1l_, I dont have windows anymore, only gnu+linux on my machine
<k1l_> ok, then you need to force the mount.
<fumblehool> Hello everyone! I have a lenovo s510 p laptop which is dual booted with Windows 10 and Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 LTS. I am facing an issue with laptop for last 10 days, whenever I press the power button to start it, power light starts then stops and this cycle continues and after some time it finally starts. Initially this time was 1-5 minutes but now it takes
<fumblehool> approx 1.5 hrs to start. I searched for a solution online, there it was written that modern OS hibernates instead of shut down so it takes some time to wake HDD from sleep and remedy was given to remove battery and press n hold power button to let charge dissipate. I have tried that but no good. Can anyone please tell me some fix for it?
<Marezz> k1l_, Ok, how do I do that?
<k1l_> Marezz: wait, better try this: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Marezz> k1l_, Ok, I did it. Is this good? http://pastebin.com/Auag1sgT
<k1l_> Marezz: yes.
<Marezz> k1l_, It did! I managed to open it!
<Marezz> Thanks, you helped me a lot! That was almost full 1TB drive! :)
<Marezz> All of my data is safe and sound, yaaay :D
<k1l_> in future better switch that fake shutdown off when running windows. so there is no trouble moounting that hdd for recovery reasons
<Marezz> k1l_, Copy that
<scalper> does somebody know where i get the latest google-chrome-stable_current_i386.rpm because google ended support for 32bit architecture, i still need it on my laptop, i get within8 weeks a new laptop
<scalper> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.rpm isn't available anymore
<BluesKaj> fumblehool, try taking the battery out for 5-10 mins or so, then try booting
<OliviaPope> hey
<fumblehool> BluesKaj: okay. Trying as you say
<OliviaPope> can someone help me in complexity theory?
<new0> hi everyone, i am trying top build a crawler to the dom but i can't succeed to make recursive function. how can i implement it?
<Pici> new0: hi, this is #ubuntu, methinks you're looking for a programming channel
<new0> Pici, sorry. i really do, and i didn't noticed :) tnx
<maret> hi everyone I am using gnone network manager for connecting to vpn using openconnect. Unfortunatelly connection fails several times a day and I am not sure why. Where should I look for the logs?
<BluesKaj> maret, use network-manager-openvpn
<maret> BluesKaj: I am i able to connect but it gets disconnected for no obvious reason
<BluesKaj> maret, or network-manager-openvpn-gnome if you're using openvpn protocol
<scalper> where i would get older versions of webbrowser like chrome for ubuntu, filehippo is only for windows
<popey> scalper: you'd have to ask Google. we don't host old versions of proprietary software
<maret> BluesKaj: I already have a tool to use I just want to know how to find out why vpn connect fails
<BluesKaj> maret, then it's obvioulsy unstable but of course the vpn server may determine the connection stability
<fairiestoy> Buenas everybody. I have a little Question. I'm using Ubuntu on the mobile phone, but for some reason i cannot connect to mobile web. I also contacted the official support of the provider in the first place, but they couldn't help me up to now.
<fairiestoy> Anybody has a idea what could be the problem?
<maret> BluesKaj: ok so do you know where I can find logs in ubuntu? I checked /var/logs but not sure what to look for
<lotuspsychje> !touch | fairiestoy
<ubottu> fairiestoy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<BluesKaj> maret, syslog
<NoobFan> i'm using ubuntu fourteen... after 10 or 20 minutes the screen freezes..i don't know why.. this happened 10 times .
<fairiestoy> ubottu: Thanks a log, will take a look into that.
<ubottu> fairiestoy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NoobFan> i'm using ubuntu fourteen... after 10 or 20 minutes the screen freezes..i don't know why.. this happened 10 times .
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: can you look in your syslog what happens?
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: command please..
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: use the logviewer icon, or browse your /var/log/syslog manually
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: wich ubuntu version is this?
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: 14
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: up to date to latest 14.04.4?
<NoobFan> yes.. upto date lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ok
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: syslog contains alien language..
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: i can't understand that
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: pastebin and share to the channel please
<lotuspsychje> !paste | NoobFan
<maret> BluesKaj: thanks!
<ubottu> NoobFan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje:
<maret> so this is content from my syslog why does the VPN fail? http://pastie.org/10765096
<BluesKaj> maret, is it possible to use openvpn rather than pptp on that vpn server, looks like the server is dropping the connection...pptp is old and unreliable
<fumblehool> BluesKaj: no luck 😞
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: 1.169088] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 14: no space for [mem size 0x00200000]
<lotuspsychje> Mar 17 21:27:00 ffone-HP-15-Notebook-PC kernel: [    1.169092] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 14: failed to assign [mem size 0x00200000]
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: maybe check memory ?
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: .. what is that?
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: any solution..?
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: hdd or ram?
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: maybe check ram memory yes
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: how.. i got no idea sir
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: your freezes, full system stops? need to reboot?
<NoobFan> yes..i have to press the laptops powerbutton to reboot
<maret> BluesKaj: I will ask server owner but I woudn't hold my breath
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: can you pastebin : sudo lshw -C video
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: ok
<BluesKaj> fumblehool, I had a similar problem with my Lenovo G500 laptop, so I started suspending sessions rather than turning it off .
<k1l_> NoobFan: you need to provide the logs in a pastebi if you cant understand what they say
<NoobFan> k1l_: yes i got it..
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15414212/
<BluesKaj> maret, is this vpn server required for your work ?
<maret> unfortunatellyu
<scalper> can i use wildcards on google like google-chrome-stable_anywildcard here_i386.deb
<k1l_> scalper: dont isntall 32bit
<fumblehool> BluesKaj: Even I am doing the same. But this I am wondering what might be the problem
<k1l_> scalper: there are no more update for the 32bit chrome. so you get a security issue right now.
<scalper> k1l_: i need to, i am one of the persons that still has a 32bit laptop and i get a new laptop within 8 weeks, now i need the latest 32bit version
<scalper> yeah i know
<k1l_> scalper: you cant. use chromium instead
<scalper> k1l_: can i use chrome plugins on chromium?
<k1l_> yes
<scalper> like livepage etc
<scalper> you sure?
<k1l_> scalper: i dont know about all plugins. but most should work.
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: cant find anything unusual in logs
<scalper> i give it a try
<k1l_> scalper: and nothing in world is so important to run an outdated browser.
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: ohh ok.. thanks for ur time lotuspsychje .. ur a good person..
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: did you fresh install 14.04 or upgrade?
<NoobFan> fresh install lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> fumblehool, I suspect my problem is the uefi/bios drops some settings since I switched from gpt type partition table to dos and use legacy bios  setting instead of uefi
<scalper> google did not make the best step to end support, they could wait atleast 2 years
<ioria> NoobFan, you got freeze ?
<scalper> they just want people to consume chromeos
<scalper> which sux :)
<fumblehool> BluesKaj: I will try to see if I have the same problem
<NoobFan> ioria: i mean whole system freezes..
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes every 20min he got freeze on trusty
<k1l_> scalper: 32bit will die. thats it
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503731 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0f31 Ubuntu 15.04-15.10 freezes totally" [Low,Incomplete]
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: maybe a memorytest to make sure its not the ram? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<ioria> NoobFan,  seems a workaround is intel_idle.max_cstate=1
<llutz> i thought 32bit already was dead - until i got a dell latitude d520 to revive ...
<ioria> NoobFan,  with that video card i mean
<NoobFan> ioria: ohh ok.. i'll try that option
<NoobFan> ioria: lotuspsychje i'll try them what u suggested.. thanks guys for ur time...
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: ioria bye :)
<ioria> NoobFan,  you know how to set a kernel boot parameter ?
<scalper> k1l_: chromium is fine if the plugin i need works
<dreamer_>  nordo
<LastNameBruce> Hey guys having issues with my dns apparently. I've run this setup for about a year now, but it seems today i can't resolve urls. (unknown host) when pinging URLS (can't apt-update)
<LastNameBruce> my dns-nameservers are pointed to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 so i don't see how it couldn't resolve?
<llutz> LastNameBruce: does "dig  @8.8.8.8 ubuntu.com" work?
<k1l_> LastNameBruce: can you show the output of "sudo apt update" in a pastebin?
<LastNameBruce> http://pastebin.com/2kYiu3dF k1l_ llutz, yes, no errors
<graps> Hi
<BluesKaj> LastNameBruce, I switched from google dns to my ISP dns, no more problems, but maybe your ISP doen't do rleiable dns, it's difficult to guess without trying
<LastNameBruce> they don't BluesKaj  thats why i switched to googles, and its been working fine for about a year?
<llutz> LastNameBruce: and does "dig  ubuntu.com" work?   what is in your actual /etc/resolv.conf?
<graps> brb
<LastNameBruce> yes just dig works llutz http://pastebin.com/kP5LHfZX
<ioria> LastNameBruce, are you using NM or a manual conf in /etc/netw/interface  ?
<BluesKaj> LastNameBruce, have you tried setting up the dns in your router's firmware if available?
<LastNameBruce> not available BluesKaj hosted.
<LastNameBruce> ioria: manual, but again its BEEN working for about a year running the setup it is >_>
<simonlinj> LastNameBruce does `dig us.archive.ubuntu.com` work?
<nlsthzn> o/ all i am getting an error - http://debs.unvanquished.net/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 107.189.33.26 80] but then I follow the link I see it should be http://debs.unvanquished.net/trusty/main/binary-i386/ (the "dists" part is not there... how do I edit my repo's not to have the added "dists"?
<LastNameBruce> yes simonlinj no errors
<ioria> LastNameBruce,  try also ping www.google.com
<LastNameBruce> ping says unknown host.
<ioria> LastNameBruce,   ls -l /etc/revolv.conf
<LastNameBruce> ioria: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Sep 28 11:10 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<simonlinj> LastNameBruce have you tried to flush your dns records?   `sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart`
<LastNameBruce> i have not simonlinj i'll try it
<LastNameBruce> no dice:/
<ioria> LastNameBruce,   can you paste /etc/network/interfaces ?
<LastNameBruce> ioria: http://pastebin.com/gznz6T3z
<ioria> LastNameBruce,   NM is stopped ?
<LastNameBruce> nm?
<nlsthzn> never mind, seems the repo is way out of date as it is...
<ricard> how to create a folder m3u
<BluesKaj> network-manager
<k1l_> ricard: you can create folders with "mkdir"
<BluesKaj> LastNameBruce,^
<LastNameBruce> i don't use network-manager i don't believe?
<ricard> thanks
<ioria> LastNameBruce,   ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<LastNameBruce> returns nothing.
<ioria> ok
<ioria> LastNameBruce,   can you restart the  router  ?
<LastNameBruce> no access, vps.
<areels> ola
<NoobFan> best app to create wifihotspot in ubuntu .. its really annoying to use the manual ceate option in edit connecitons
<k1l_> NoobFan: networkmanager can do that
<ricard> were is mkdir
<\9> mkdir is a terminal command
<NoobFan> k1l_: is that an app
<k1l_> ricard: its a terminal command. what are you doing there exactly?
<k1l_> NoobFan: networkmanager already handles the network on ubuntu. see its menu
<ricard> I want to create a folder m3u
<NoobFan> k1l_: yes i'm using that..but creating wifi hotspot is really annoying..
<simonlinj> LastNameBruce   can you show the outputs of `/etc/nsswitch.conf` in a pastebin?
<k1l_> ricard: what desktop do you use? why dont you use the file brwoser?
<liuhe> .
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<liuhe> i am using raspberry
<LastNameBruce> simonlinj: http://pastebin.com/EyZbt98L
<liuhe> ubuntu mate
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: i'll try taht
<k1l_> i really dont understand why people hat networkmanager that much and dont just use that. its easy, its build in, it works.
<ricard> what is the file brwoser?
<simonlinj> LastNameBruce looks good...
<k1l_> ricard: its the same like you would do that on windows.
<LastNameBruce> yeah thats the strange thing, everything looks like it should simonlinj :/
<ricard> thanks
<ioria> LastNameBruce,   check /etc/hosts    and   have tried restart networking ?
<LastNameBruce> i have ioria, even full reboots.
<LastNameBruce> hosts looks good, local and server.
<LastNameBruce> although now when i try to restart networking it says failed to stop, start already running
<ioria> LastNameBruce,   that's interesting
<graps> Hi
<LastNameBruce> yeah i just  ifdown em2 etc.
<LastNameBruce> for now
<graps> ubottu: game download
<liuhe> .
<Pici> graps: hi, what are you looking for help with?
<graps> Pici: I'm looking at first person shooters, and I was wondering how to d/l Doom 3 for Linux
<ioria> LastNameBruce,   is it possible that  VPS provider forces an internal DNS address, blocking the use of alternatives in their firewall ?
<LastNameBruce> no possible way, its a self managed, and its been working for 11 months.
<Pici> graps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3 but ymmv, seeing as it is very old.
<R13ose> How do I print files from the file manager in 15.10?
<graps> Pici: Yeah, that's true. What are some current FPS games ?
<Pici> graps: unsure, sorry, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games should point you in some directions.
<graps> Pici: Thanks
<DArqueBishop> graps: if you're not unopposed to Steam, you might want to try downloading the Steam client for Linux and seeing what's available.
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: open a file and print?
<snadge> im trying to use dmraid in ubuntu 15.10 .. and see lots of information about how mdraid is better and replaced it etc.. but this is not compatible with dual boot windows?
<R13ose> right, I just read that this is the only way
<graps> brb
<snadge> i have to run dmraid -ay every time i boot.. and wondering why it won't auto detect the "fake" raid on startup
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: you wanted to print more files togheter perhaps?
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: nope just one file at the moment.
<Smittll> exit
<Smittll> #exit
<Smittll> quit
<Smittll> #quit
<a10194>  /quit ?
<Pici> indeed.
<a10194> once upon a time
<a10194> there was this chan
<a10194>  /join #amazing,0
<a10194> its like qui but better
<Pici> thanks, but no thanks. and most irc clients don't fall for that anymore.
<a10194> i know
<Grano> Hi
<Grano> How do i install skylakes igpu drivers on ubuntu?
<k1l_> Grano: that should be in the kernel. what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Grano> kubuntu 15.10
<Grano> i updated the kernel to 4.4.5
<Grano> for the igpu support
<Grano> so theres no need for drivers?
<k1l_> Grano: it should be supported since 4.3
<Kartagis> wget --verbose --header='Host:www.google.com' html.webcinizim.com why am I getting 403 here?
<Grano> support isnt that good, games are still quite glitchy
<Grano> and i get bad screen tearing while watching videos
<Grano> is there a way to fix it?
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: why ubuntu software center is slow at downloading files... i'm on 100 mbps channel,, the app is slow
<NoobFan> why ubuntu software center is slow at downloading files... i'm on 100 mbps channel,, the app is slow
<popey> NoobFan: is it downloading or actually doing the install?
<k1l_> NoobFan: maybe your mirror is slow.
<popey> it could be the mirror
<popey> yes.
<NoobFan> popey: its downloading..
<NoobFan> k1l_: popey thanks..
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: what are your other system specs overall? your graphics was intel, ram?
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: do you want remote connection to my pc.. please help in setting up the wifi hotspot
<lotuspsychje> NoobFan: i dont do remote assistance sorry, read that url from wifihotspot
<NoobFan> lotuspsychje: ok well thanks.. :)
<k1l_> NoobFan: why dont you use networkmanager? its the network symbol in your systray
<NoobFan> k1l_: i used.. ok wait i'll give u the screen shot
<k1l_> NoobFan: you dont use wifi to connect to the internet, right?
<NoobFan> k1l_: my computer got wired ethernet..i want to share hotspot to the mobile phone
<k1l_> NoobFan: http://askubuntu.com/a/593032/31260
<R13ose> I am using dnssd://Brother%20HL-5250DN%20series._pdl-datastream._tcp.local/ as my Printer Device URI but this is sometimes Idle - Unable to locate Printer.  How do I fix this?
<NoobFan> k1l_: i tried that procedure .but no use http://imgur.com/0dI4aWD
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  how is that ubuntu related?
<k1l_> NoobFan: what exactly didnt work?
<R13ose> I am using Ubuntu 15.10 and might be using the wrong printer settings.
<NoobFan> k1l_: http://imgur.com/lnarWZ5   i creted dozen wifihotspots but none of them appear in my mobile
<maret> how to pipe result of ls-files --others --exclude-standard  to mv so I move all of those files to different directory?
<hateball> maret: a for loop
<k1l_> NoobFan: dnt use wep anyway
<NoobFan> k1l_: i'm using wpa
<NoobFan> k1l_: yes wep is easy to break
<geirha> maret: Why, if I may ask?
<hateball> maret: something like... for i in $(ls-files --others --exclude-standard); do mv $i /new/path; done
<k1l_> NoobFan: please delete that old hotspots. and try with the exact howto from that page that is known to work
<MonkeyDust> maret  try using backticks `  ... like mv `ls...`[new folder] ... first test with cp
<NoobFan> k1l_: ok i'll try them..thanks bye :)
<hateball> MonkeyDust: backticks are deprecated, $() is the new black !
<maret> geirha: because I have some files inside of my  project folder which dont belong there
<MonkeyDust> hateball  tnx, we learn every day
<LastNameBruce> ioria: i think you were right..
<LastNameBruce> i switched it to openDNS and its working fine now
<LastNameBruce> so they MUST have changed the firewall
<ioria> LastNameBruce, yay
<LastNameBruce> theres no other way it would stop working with google.
<LastNameBruce> i know googles is fine because i use it for MY network >_>
<ioria> LastNameBruce, right
<LastNameBruce> thanks everyone who helped.
<ioria> LastNameBruce, no problem, good job
<R13ose> solved my problem
<afrokarlsson> 2 russian airlplanes hit world trade centre and 3 russian airplane, masked to poland plane hit see ylemiste in tallinn.
<MonkeyDust> afrokarlsson  wrongf channel
<Pici> wrong universe
<Grano> lol
<geirha> maret: Do you know about git stash?
<geirha> maret: Because that's basically what git stash does. It stashes away any changes you have, also untracked files if you include -u, leaving you with a fresh checkout
<maret> geirha: thank you for the help, git stash isn't what I need I solved the problem simply by moving folders by hand
<w00tburger> can someone let me know how I can run a python script that executes system commands through CRON?
<w00tburger> I have a cronjob that calls a script that runs a system command. apparently the python script in which it is calling runs fine, but when it is called through cron it doesnt want to work
<Pici> w00tburger: What does your crontab look like?
<w00tburger> one sec.
<MonkeyDust> w00tburger  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> or your favorite pastebin
<Scunizi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Scunizi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Scunizi> sory for the noise..
<scalper> i use wine and installed mirc, it always worked, until now, i use the same version of mirc, and the version i tried i used before, and i can't set the option dialog away (alt-o), i use the latest wine and ubuntu, what to do now? i tried the latest mirc too
<jim> Hi... can someone help me, I have a person who just joined (Bored_) who needs a /etc/fstab (he runs ubuntu, and I can't for the life of me guess how he lost it), but, all his partitions are mounted, we just worked on separating his /home out from his / partition
<liacla-8081> !list
<ubottu> liacla-8081: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jim> can someone help him out please?
<MonkeyDust> scalper  mirc is a windows program and not supported here
<pi_______> http://paste.debian.net/416603/
<pi_______> ah cmon now
<pi_______> exit
<Scunizi> jim: did you (or him) look for a backup in /etc/fstab? or make one when you were separating /home?
<w00tburger> sorry about that. here it is http://paste.debian.net/416603/
<jim> he didn't have fstab then either if I recall correctly
<jim> Bored_, good, you're here
<k1l_> scalper: ubuntu ships enough own irc clients. no need to run a windows one in wine
<geirha> w00tburger: It probably relies on some environment variables that cron doesn't set, or relies on finding a command in PATH; cron sets a very minimal PATH variable
<pbx> i disabled the super key (for numbered app switching and type-to-launch and key help; still works for cycling through the launcher). remind me how to restore it?
<jim> here's what I told him... until we get you an /etc/fstab, you just need to (as root) mount /dev/sda7 /home and then you should be good
<geirha> w00tburger: http://askubuntu.com/q/23009/9016
<processor> hi
<processor> am new here
<processor> need help on shell scripting
<Bored_> jim what i gonna do?
<w00tburger> thanks guys and gals!
<Scunizi> Bored_: jim https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Pici> processor: you can ask here, but you'll probably get better (and faster) help in #bash
<processor> oh ok
<processor> bash  right
<processor> ?
<Pici> processor: /join #bash
<Bored_> Scunizi thanks just one question about options i am not sure what it should be
<Scunizi> Bored_: since I don't know what "it" is and which option you're talking about, I can't answer that.  The link should guide you nicely. If you're confused about something in there use your google fu at that point.
<relipse2> i'm trying to lockdown my server, i can and ufw allow 80 and 443 and ufw enable, but how do I allow income and outgoing port 22 connections? And what about wget and stuff like that will the firewall blcok that?
<pbx> another way of asking my question: how do i change a keybinding to just-super or just-alt? (e.g. for invoking HUD)
<MonkeyDust> relipse2  iq this useful http://blog.mattbrock.co.uk/hardening-the-security-on-ubuntu-server-14-04/
<floka> hello all, how can I get information about a network card.lspci brings not a detailed info
<MonkeyDust> floka  lshw -html > hardware.html
<floka> 10x
<relipse2> MonkeyDust yes great article, but I don't understand his section on ufw
<lotuspsychje> relipse2: there is also #netfilter if you like
<Bored> hi i just changed my fstab and when i rebooted it created new user as the name of my pc and the password of my root doesnt work
<Bored> what i can do?
<floka> there is a video in youtube I have seen it how you can hack and gain access
<floka> search for it.You basically use ubuntu live cd and change password for root
<floka> or removed it, sometng like htat
<Bored> the problem is on login screen i have username 'anonymous' while the actual user is 'aa'
<Bored> and when i reboot in recovery and tried as root passwd anonymous it says user not exist
<floka> If you dont have access to the pc.Look for the video man.It works
<k1l_> floka: sorry but "just look at youtubevideos" is like the worst advice
<k1l_> Bored: what did you do before?
<floka> indeed.Ok search youtube for root no password failsafe ubuntu forgot password
<k1l_> Bored: and what ubuntu is that exactly?
<MonkeyDust> floka  would you you have your car mechanic like to say, to watch a youtube video?
<floka> I can not open https sites unfortunatelly
<Bored> k1l_ 14.04.4 i changed fstab
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<k1l_> Bored: are you in a live system or booted to that ubuntu?
<Bored> i added mount to home from /dev/sda7
<Bored> booted
<Bored> on the guest user
<Bored> kll_ any idea what i should do?
<floka> I have a pcmcia card which I want to find out the chipset without taking it apart.lshw does not reveal the chipset.
<k1l_> Bored: i am a bit confused about the user changing.
<k1l_> Bored: "mount" in a pastebin please
<llutz> !info lspcmcia | floka:
<ubottu> floka:: Package lspcmcia does not exist in wily
<llutz> !info lspcmcia trusty | floka:
<ubottu> floka:: Package lspcmcia does not exist in trusty
<Bored> kll_ http://pastebin.com/qTE4cf45
<llutz> floka: arghh, sry  there had been a package for that before ...
<llutz> !info pcmciautils
<ubottu> pcmciautils (source: pcmciautils): PCMCIA utilities for Linux 2.6. In component main, is optional. Version 018-8 (wily), package size 28 kB, installed size 115 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<llutz> floka: ^^ that might help
<k1l_> Bored: there is only / (sda6) mounted
<Bored> k1l_ yes it didnt work and i cant login to my user using the password :/
<Bored> kll_ is it possible that rm /home directory can cause it ?
<k1l_> Bored: yes
<Bored> k1l_ and how i can fix it
<k1l_> Bored: what are you doing there at all? do you want to trash your system and make a reinstall?
<Bored> i was removing it because i colned it to another partition and now i want to mount this partition to home
<Bored> *i removed it
<k1l_> yes. so put that partition in your fstab to be mounted as /home
<Bored> kll_ i tried to do that and it didnt work
<k1l_> what didnt work?
<Bored> it didnt mount
<k1l_> it is know to work. so we need to know what exactly happend? error messages? etc
<k1l_> Bored: first boot a live usb/dvd. on guest account yu dont have sudo powers which are neede
<Bored> kll_ brb
<Bored_> kll_ ok i am back
<Bored_> kll_ i wa trying to do /dev/sda7 /home               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<zgrge> can someone please explain why when i copy file from samba share in LAN mounted in nautilus I've got speed about 45 MB/s, but when mounted with fstab samba entry I've got 75 MB/s. Is this performance drop due to FUSE?
<DaniG2k> hello all
<DaniG2k> I'm trying to install java on Ubuntu 15.10 properly
<DaniG2k> and set a JAVA_PATH
<DaniG2k> can someone explain how to do this?
<DaniG2k> OpenJDK would be fine
<Bored> kll_ you here ?
<Mikelevel> DaniG2k~ jre o sdk?
<DaniG2k> I have already done `sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre'
<Bored> how i can change other partition file? from cd live ?
<DaniG2k> Mikelevel: I don't need to develop, just run Solr
<Bored> it says i dont have access
<llutz> Bored: whats the partition holding your ubuntu-/
<Mikelevel> DaniG2k~ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Installation_of_Java_Runtime_Environment
<Bored> llutz /dev/sda6
<llutz> Bored: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<DaniG2k> hmmm
<DaniG2k> Mikelevel: if I echo $JAVA_HOME I am seeing /usr/lib/jvm/openjdk-7-jdk-amd64/
<DaniG2k> but doesn't think need to be /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<DaniG2k> is it supposed to point to the binary?
<llutz> Bored: pastebin output of "sudo blkid /dev/sda7 ; ls -ld /mnt/home"  after the mount
<Mikelevel> DaniG2k~ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<Bored> llutz /dev/sda7: UUID="fb160cd3-d270-40fc-98a3-af94f936a2ac" TYPE="ext4"  drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Mar 18 14:09 /mnt/home
<llutz> Bored: and "grep sda7 /mnt/etc/fstab"?
<Bored> llutz i need to change the dtab on etc
<llutz> Bored: to change fstab: sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<Bored> lluts is this look ok?  UUID=fb160cd3-d270-40fc-98a3-af94f936a2ac /home           ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Bored> this uuid is partition thats hold copy of /home
<llutz> Bored: should do
<zgrge> l
<Bored> llutz how i save ? ctrl+ o and then ?
<Bored> Dos format ?
<llutz> Bored: ctrl-x  "y"
<Bored> llutz thanks ill try reboot
<llutz> Bored: you'd check sda7 before
<jim> llutz, we copied his /home to sda7
<llutz> Bored: "sudo mkdir /mnt_home && sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt_home && ls -l /mnt_home"
<BluesKaj> Bored, why would you want /home to be ro?
<llutz> BluesKaj: on error, ro. but right, "defaults" would be sufficient
<Craigwell> Has anyone here sucessfully installed any linux distro on a Dell Baytrail tablet ?
<BluesKaj> llutz, yeah that's the setting I have for /
<Craigwell> countless tutorials so far don't get me past grub
<llutz> BluesKaj: its default for most /
<BluesKaj> yup
<llutz> BluesKaj: makes sense only there
<carls> i have a problem i just install ubuntu but i dont have wifi adapter what can i do?
<bobby23> When booting Ubuntu 14.04, I get taken to a screen that says "Busybox v1.21.1 ... build-in shell" and then (initramfs) with a blinking cursor, what could be causing this? I only did an update last night before shutting down
<scalper> chown -R mark /var/www/html/ will set the superuser mark being owner of the group, now it is root, how do i just add the user mark instead of a change to the owner?
<llutz> scalper: sudo chown -R mark:  /path/
<scalper> llutz: does root:root still has acces to it (i believe it has because root is root) duh
<llutz> scalper: root always has access and forget the chown before, doesn't work anymore
<llutz> scalper: chown <username> file      shouldn't change the group
<scalper> llutz: i just got a fresh ubuntu install where /var/www/html belongs to root now i just want to give superuser mark all acces to it, what do most people use for this?
<llutz> scalper: no idea, i hardly deal with webservers. i'd chown that to mark, or chgrp that to a defined group, if there are more than one users needing access
<MonkeyDust> scalper  it's not clear what you're trying to do or achieve ... try and ask in #ubuntu-server
<llutz> scalper: http://askubuntu.com/a/386940   sounds like a proper way.
<gyerak> hungary???
<llutz> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<darkelfjuggalo> I have recently updated to 15.10: For over a Week i have been dealing with two problems: the first is that my Screen randomly scrambles or blinks out. The 2nd is that it Randomly Kills the OS... i go to a Console Screen, I can't save what it says, but I have to power off and back on with the CPU power Button.
<HaaPut> I updated from 12.04 to 14.04 and my xserver has stopped working
<HaaPut> I have tried reinstalling nvidia drivers, reinstalling xorg and gdm but still no luck
<holgersson> HaaPut: You might take a look at the Xorg-Logfiles in /var/log/.
<darkelfjuggalo> My drivers are fully up to day, someone walked me through several scans and log files to find the error, but was unable to explain what the errors were, believing it was a Graphics Problem. I am using the Intel 945G x86/MMX/SSE2 Graphics card
<holgersson> darkelfjuggalo: At the moment there is a bug with Xorg and intel graphics cards. Upstream (i.e. the project) got an bug report filed some days ago.
<holgersson> darkelfjuggalo: I'm running Linux (not Ubuntu though) on an Haswell-i5 with it's onboard-GPU and my Xorg and complete system freezes with that version.
<HaaPut> holgesson: when i do startx form tty1 its gets stuck at loading extension glx, xinit  failed to connect
<Ben64> startx shouldn't be used on ubuntu
<darkelfjuggalo> holgersson: ok so there is presently nothing I can do?
<holgersson> Ben64: Why not?
<Ben64> because it's not. sudo service lightdm start
<holgersson> Ben64: It's not what?
<Ben64> it's not the right way to do it on ubuntu
<HaaPut> Ben64: what is the right way?
<Ben64> i just said
<holgersson> darkelfjuggalo: As far as I can see not; I don't recall how to blacklist packages at ubuntu right know - you could downgrade, prevent that X version from updating and then wait some time + upgrade later.
<BLZbubba_> i am using dhcp and ubuntu sets /etc/resolv.conf to use nameserver 127.0.1.1
<BLZbubba_> how do i find out the real name servers?
<holgersson> Ben64: Do you have a source for further reading why it's not the right way? I'm running mostly other distros where starting either via startx or a display manager seems to be no problem at all and would like to understand the problem here.
<Ben64> BLZbubba_: nmcli dev list | grep DNS
<Ben64> holgersson: not now, i have to leave for work in 10 seconds. i'm sure you could find it on google though
<holgersson> Ben64: OK.
<zerrrg> Where I can ask programming question?
<zerrrg> It seem I cant join php channel. Does it even exist?
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<scalper> llutz: i just did add user mark to /var/www/html and i did give rwx permissions, now it works, sounds ok, right?
<holgersson> rwx doesn't sound good per se
<BLZbubba_> zerrrg: make sure your nick is registered, some channels are more strict about that; and some use the double-octothorpe, e.g. ##linux
<zerrrg> Thanks for info guys
<scalper> holdsworth: ok, hmm when i did give the user mark rwx permissions with dolphin (from the gui), if i type in a terminal inside /var/www/ ls -l i don't see anything related to mark, how i see it?
<darkelfjuggalo> i updated becuase this computer is primarily for my dad to play facebook games and the Flash needed and update that I couldnt get in 15.04... but now that i know the issue i can work on finding a work around, if at all possible [which this device is from 2007 with Vista originally on it]
<BLZbubba_> Ben64: thanks
<HaaPut> using sudo service lightdm start works but only manually for tty1 otherwise it gets stuck at initial 'ubuntu' screen forever
<Guest31930> minna
<scalper> holdsworth: ls -ld /var/www/html/ doesn't show anything related to user mark, however user mark has now rwx rights to it, where i can see that?
<scalper> the group still remains root:root
<Guest31930> lol
<Guest31930> u right
<Guest31930> how to install driver amd in Ubuntu?
<Guest31930> there's know
<Guest31930> answer my question
<mustmodify> weird issue. I'm using putty to ssh from a windows machine to Ubuntu.
<Guest31930> for what?
<mustmodify> I've been using it all morning without issue
<squinty> scalper,  groups <username>
<mustmodify> I just pressed the q key and it dinged at me instead of ... like ... typing 'q'
<Guest31930> free access internet?
<mustmodify> but when I type q in other apps... obviously no issue.
<mustmodify> qQqQ ha ha haQQQqqQQqQq
<mustmodify> capital Q works via PUTTY.
<mustmodify> so strange.
<mustmodify> Ah, interesting. Other putty windows also accept q.
<Guest31930> u have a module?
<scalper> squinty: there i don't see anything related to /var/www/html/ where i did give user mark acces to with rwx, so where to see it? :)
<scalper> ls -ld /var/www/html/ also will not return anything related to user mark
<HaaPut> I updated from 12.04 to 14.04 and it gets stuck at 'ubuntu' screen forever on startup
<mustmodify> Guest31930: Whom are you asking about a module?
<scalper> http://www.linux.org/attachments/rootfolderadvancedpermissions-png.1164/ i did just add a named user mark to give it acces with rwx to /var/www/html like this screenshot, after that when o popup the dialog again i will not find anything related to it anymore in the dialog, ls -ld won't find also anything
<scalper> could it have to do with gksudo cause i started dolphin with it
<HaaPut> I updated from 12.04 to 14.04 and it gets stuck at 'ubuntu' screen forever on startup
<HaaPut> I have tried reinstalling lightdm graphics drivers and xorg
<MonkeyDust> HaaPut  hit f12, what does it say .
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: when do I hit f12?
<MonkeyDust> HaaPut  when you see the 5 dots
<HaaPut> k
<pavlushka> trying to make work avidemux to rotate a video.
<pavlushka> on 16.04 beta
<MonkeyDust> pavlushka  #ubuntu+1
<pavlushka> MonkeyDust, confused
<MonkeyDust> pavlushka  type /j #ubuntu+1, ask there
<pavlushka> MonkeyDust, got it
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: there are al lot of messages... the second last says stopping lightDM display manager   [OK]
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: if I do a sudo service lightdm start from tty1 that starts the xserver
<MonkeyDust> HaaPut  that's a workaround, no solution, but does it work?
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: yeah its a workaround... it works
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: but can't keep doing it everytime
<MonkeyDust> HaaPut  now restart, see what happens, can you repeat it?
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: it gets stuck at the same screen on restart
<holgersson> Ben64: Well, I searched and didn't find any source that could tell me that I shouldn't start X via startx at ubuntu. Sure, you have todo something by yourself (setting up ~/.xinitrc), but that seems to be all - even under ubuntu.
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: last line of xorg log file says: [...] (EE) Server terminated successfully(0). End of log file
<MonkeyDust> HaaPut  can you repeat the workaround?
<HaaPut> MonkeyDusy: yeah I can
<MonkeyDust> HaaPut  is this useful http://superuser.com/questions/747375/lightdm-not-starting-at-boot-in-ubuntu-14-04
<max3> can i put arbitrary scripts in /etc/init.d/?
<ano> Does archlinux live test has memory test?
<ano> Please
<MonkeyDust> ano  this is ubuntu support, you're in the wrong channel
<ano> I can't post in arch linux
<ano> And I only have arch linux in usb. Please
<teward> ano: we can't answer Arch questions here.  This is an Ubuntu channel.  If you can't post into the Arch Linux channel that's not our issue
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: i'll try the solution and let u know.. thanks
<teward> nor is anything related to Arch our issue
<MonkeyDust> HaaPut  good luck
<ano> help?
<holgersson> ano: As far as I know you need an account for posting in #archlinux
<holgersson> ano: I'll query you
<mandy_> hi
<k1l_> !register | ano
<ubottu> ano: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> ano: or ask in ##linux
<ano> I can't
<ano> Can't post in ##linux k1l_
<nicomachus> ano: register.
<MonkeyDust> ano  guess you have to be in #freenode, then
<ano> no
<ano> I don't have time I have so many bsod
<nicomachus> registration takes 30 seconds.
<ano> nvm
<Browser> Hello. I have a Intel graphic card. When I start Ubuntu the graphics are really poor, however when I use Teamviewer I can see  good quality graphics. lspci is showing 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0c) . The intel drivers are installed on the system. Can anyone help me? Thanks
<compdoc> Browser, I dont think Teamviewer depends on the intel graphic card
<compdoc> Browser, in the bios, be sure to assign as much ram as you can to the video. You might start with 1G of ram
<Browser> I have cloned the HD and it is working with a different graphic card, so I wonder if I have to do something with the xorg.
<Lessthanbob> New to linux here
<MonkeyDust> Lessthanbob  you can ask your ubuntu questions here
<HaaPut> MonkeyDust: not the solution doesn't work
<Lessthanbob> Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> HaaPut  i'm out of ideas now, repeat your question and steps every 15 minutes or so, in one line, until someone can help
<HaaPut> hmm
<voyager_> когда след ubuntu выйдет?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<itissid> Hi does someone know how to get system tray apps whitelisted for 15.10?
<MonkeyDust> itissid  in dconf-editor
<itissid> MonkeyDust: Hmm the key is not in desktop->unity as indicated by some googling.
<Craigwell> anyone here sucessfully install a distro on a clover trail tablet?
<MonkeyDust> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> Craigwell: whats the default Os on that device?
<Craigwell> lotuspsycheje: It was windows 8.0  . I recently was able to put a fresh install of windows 10 on it
<holdsworth> scalper: why are you highlighting me? we've never talked
<Craigwell> its 32 bit uefi locked, no legacy. secureboot off
<lotuspsychje> Craigwell: then you can install ubuntu desktop on that
<Craigwell> i've tried several distros and can get to grub, but it freezes
<k1l_> Craigwell: uh, 32bit uefi is a pain.
<Craigwell> i think my problem might lie in options 'e' from grub menu. I've tried removing quiet splash and putting resolution@hz, but still freezes before any kernel lines
<k1l_> Craigwell: best is to look into porting communities like xda-developers if someone got a working routine for putting some linux onto it.
<Craigwell> it's a tough one.. seems some people have had better luck with bay trail devices than clover trail due to powervr gpu.. i might try and buy something else.. it's a dell latitude 10 so good build quality and would be nice. I may have to give up on linux on it though :-/
<Craigwell> It's one of those things I throw some hours into every 6 month or so lol
<lotuspsychje> Craigwell: maybe this looks like usefull? https://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/01/21/installing-ubuntu-15.04-on-baytrail-tablets/
<Craigwell> lotuspsychje: Yes I've been through that one. no dice.. i'm thinking I need to move on from clover trail
<Craigwell> :-/
<Craigwell> too many power management features driven by OS
<Craigwell> plus PowerVR GPU
<ogra_> powervr gpu's are awesome ... sadly the linux drivers are worse than anything
<Craigwell> ogra_: All I want to use the tablet for is a glorified e-reader, really.. I can barely rationalize wanting ubuntu on it - but still I try? stubborness I guess
<Craigwell> well, not liking windows very much and hoping for better performance is the reason i guess. but the outcome may not be nearly worth the effort, is more accurate to say
<Craigwell> if power management and graphic issues are my destiny
<ns23> hii
<jonascj> Hi all. Connecting via serial to some piece of equipment, how is that done? My serches for "linux serial connection" mostly turns up how to do serial login to an Ubuntu machine.
<jonascj> Is it just "telnet tty0 baud bits stop" or similar?
<MonkeyDust> jonascj  i'm not familiar with it, but i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<bbLutz> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> bbLutz: welcome, what can we do for you?
<bbLutz> do you know how to install xamarin on ubuntu? I've tried different methods but failed
<MonkeyDust> !find xamarin
<ubottu> Package/file xamarin does not exist in wily
<baizon> bbLutz: http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/
<bbLutz> i'm using voyager distro
<MonkeyDust> bbLutz  not supported here
<baizon> bbLutz: why do you ask here then?
<bbLutz> because is ubuntu based
<MonkeyDust> bbLutz  type /topic  to find out what's supported here
<bbLutz> k thanks!
<MakersMarc> So I've joined my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Desktop to my Windows Domain, and am at the point where I can id DOMAIN\\User just fine. So far the logon interface of my Desktop only offers me Local Users, with no ability to manually enter a username. Where do I go from here?
<MonkeyDust> MakersMarc  are you now in windows or in ubuntu?
<pbx> i lost the super-number app switching shortcuts. how do i get them back?  14.04 FWIW
<MakersMarc> MonkeyDust: I'm chatting from Windows but have Ubuntu in a VM
<obletera> When I switch to a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1), there's nothing but "error: invalid video mode specification `text'", followed by a blank screen
<obletera> I have an nVidia graphics card on Ubuntu 15.04
<obletera> How can I fix this?
<MakersMarc> Answered my own question with a better Google search: http://askubuntu.com/questions/498108/login-as-domain-user-ubuntu-14-04
<jstrong> Hi all. I have a wordpress site hosted on ubuntu 14 (server edition) that is getting spammed by requests from the following IP 159.8.41.179
<jstrong> I have looked online at using iptables to block this ip as a temporary solution but nothing seems to stick
<jstrong> For example, the following command sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 159.8.41.179 -p TCP --destination-port 80 -j DROP
<jstrong> no errors outputted, but apache access logs still show requests flooding in from that address
<jstrong> any ideas what is wrong with my iptables command?
<Jordan_U> jstrong: Are the requests being made via http or via https?
<jstrong> http (port 80)
<bunjee> what games in Linux Mint most closely resemble poker?
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  ask in the mint channel, not here
<MrKeuner> hi, system settings in Gnome, how can I start that app from terminal? I cannot locate its name
<bunjee> MonkeyDust - how do I get there? I thought this was a Linux channel....
<MonkeyDust> !mint | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tocotron> Hello. What's a good and easy to use SIP server that I can install in Ubuntu?
<k1l_> bunjee: ##linux is the linux channel. this is the ubuntu channel, like it says in the name :)
<bunjee> MonkeyDust - does this channel support Kubuntu?
<MrKeuner> bunjee, possibly ones that has poker in their name?
<MonkeyDust> !find poker
<ubottu> Found: jpoker, libpoker-eval, libpoker-eval-dev, pokerth, pokerth-data
<k1l_> bunjee: for the mint kde thing better ask the mint guys too. they change some things and the repos. so they will have to answer the questoins
<bunjee> MrKuener - that sounds like a winner - thanx.....
<bunjee> k1l - thanx
<nutzz> This shell script shoul compue the n-th fibonacci number http://pastebin.com/cFxUwFjw. But it returns wrong values. I think there is no mistake related to the logic of the program. So what bash-specific thing am I doing wrong?
<Pici> nutzz: you'd get better help asking  in #bash
<nutzz> ok
<tommyxu>  
<Guest82854> hello?
<zh1> need a pdf editor on ubuntu, any suggestion?
<cerry> So I'm trying to get ubuntu on a friends laptop. When booting from usb drive I'd to add `nomodeset` but then it started correctly. Installation was done pleasingly unexciting. However the system won't boot from hard drive. I chrooted from live disk and updated grub, also increased the hidden timeout so I can enter grub while holding shift. However it appears its stuck in a reboot loop. Any threads I find online refer to dual-boot which is not th
<MonkeyDust> zh1  i guessb Writer and Inkscape can do that
<MonkeyDust> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Bashing-om> cerry: What release is installed ? What results when booting to terminal (TTY1) from grub's boot menu ?
<titanium17> Hello folks, is there any way of using google drive easily on ubuntu? This is probably the biggest thing I miss since I migrated from windows 2 months back
<titanium17> I have a lot of drive space but no backup. It makes me paranoid
<StubbornOX> I need some assistance setting up a Ubuntu box.  I am on a closed network (no internet)  I want to setup a SNMP manager to receive alerts and then have the server email that said alert via email to a windows box.  I am fairly new to linux but have some cli experiance.  I have the 14.04 installed
<compdoc> StubbornOX, nullmailer is fairly easy
<compdoc> also need mailutils
<MonkeyDust> titanium17  http://askubuntu.com/questions/544646/how-to-install-google-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04
<StubbornOX> the problem with googling all this stuff is there are so many different versions of options
<cerry> Bashing-om: It's 14.04.4 but I can't get into grub. After bios splash I hold shift. Screen is black, then "GRUB loading" flashes for a sec, then the screen goes dark (like shutdown). Then it shows a black screen again (no bios).
<titanium17> thanks MonkeyDust I am looking at the link now!
<MonkeyDust> titanium17  careful with ppa's ... when you upgrade ubuntu, they may nno longer work
<ABC-XYZ> titanium17: GNOME 3.18 ; hence Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 as well, has GVFS Google Drive integration ; it works pretty well, but it is handled as a network filesystem, instead of some sync functionality
<DavidFromBE> hello
<DavidFromBE> my xorg.conf seems to be deleted on boot (ubuntu 15.10), what's going on ?
<titanium17> ABC-XYZ, MonkeyDust, my primary use is to keep my files synced. Maybe even push the system backup to the drive every week just to be safe.
<StubbornOX> anyone know how to setup a snmp manager?
<Bashing-om> cerry: OK, so is this a EFI system ? Then it is the escape key that grub looks for .
<Bashing-om> DavidFromBE: With the advent of KMS, that file is depreciated . If present however will be honored.
<DavidFromBE> it is generated by amdconfig
<DavidFromBE> then i reboot, can't find the file anymore
<Bashing-om> DavidFromBE: Now that I admitt is weird. ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' results in " file not found " ?
<cerry> Bashing-om: It is and holdinh ESC seems to show a boot menu. It looks like an option to boot from cd or hard disk however it keeps disappearing and rebooting as mentioned before. (Also there are some option in the bios I'm not entirly sure how to handle `Exxecute DIsable Bit` and Trusted Platform Module (TPM)… )
<Bashing-om> !UEFI | cerry
<ubottu> cerry: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DavidFromBE> Bashing-om: wth ? ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf --> file exists
<cerry> oh yeah not bios but uefi… well as it has EFI support it seems to be uefi - not?
<DavidFromBE> Bashing-om: but vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf --> new file
<DavidFromBE> what is going on here ?
<DavidFromBE> am i having too much beer ?
<k1l_> DavidFromBE: no typos?
<migmolrod> "too much" and "beer" can't be in the same sentence
<boytel> hi all
<Bashing-om> cerry: Everything depends on the mode that you install with ..Bios/EFI are not compatible. Tou must boot up as how the operating system was installed . Ubuntu will install in either mode . Are you dula booting ? as this also complicates the booting situation .
<DavidFromBE> migmolrod: cheers to that !
<boytel> any help wlcome
<boytel> i installed ubuntu to raspberry pi 3
<DavidFromBE> argh, file is not present anymore
<boytel> but is to slow
<cerry> Bashing-om: Noppe it's solely ubuntu. I think I might have missed creating an EFI partition… I'll check that
<DavidFromBE> ok, file is being deleted somehow
<DavidFromBE> i'll find out after dinner
<Bashing-om> cerry: Yeah, If booting EFI, that partition is required as it holds the boot code .
<DavidFromBE> :)
<Bashing-om> DavidFromBE: Good luck, as I do not know, would be nice to be enlightened as to what is taking place .
<migmolrod> hi all
<warthog42> Hello, I'm looking for assistance with preseed partitioning issues on Trusty.  Here is a paste of some background and the preseed partitioning info I am using:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15417084/
<a10194> bom dia
<mustmodify> when I use sed to replace </body> with <script... ></script>\r\n</body> (or just \r) I see ^M entries from git. Why?
<mustmodify> Or, more to the point, what escape characters should I use?
<dax> mustmodify: I think \n
<mustmodify> still shows ^M :(
<mustmodify> actually
<mustmodify> it doesn't.
<cerry> mustmodify: Do you collaborate with windows folk? ^M is their carriage return while *nix people use a linefeed.
<mustmodify> I would have sworn I tried that.
<dax> specifically, ^M = \r
<mustmodify> cerry: right now I'm cleaning up after what I suspect were windows/wordpress folk.
<cerry> my condolence :)
<mustmodify> Thanks. It's just a quick project to help a family friend. Gotta pitch in now and again.
<haasn> I'm trying to install Ubuntu side-by-side with another Linux partition. Running into some problems: 1. I created a bootable USB device using unetbootin. 2. I try booting from this using the “select boot device” feature in my BIOS, 3. I see the regular GRUB2 menu (for my normal machine), not the one from the ubuntu installer!. I can boot from the device in UEFI mode, but then installation of ubuntu fails
<haasn> due to EFI-related errors
<haasn> As an alternative, is it somehow possible to install ubuntu *without* installing a boot loader?
<haasn> But I guess that will still fail in EFI mode. I got as far as copying files to the newly formatted ext4's /boot/efi when it failed with some error. But I really would prefer to avoid EFI mode altogether. Which is why I'm trying to figure out why exactly I can't boot in non-EFI mode :/
<DavidFromBE> Bashing-om: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1310489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310489 in Linux Mint "xorg.conf overwritten by booting system" [Undecided,New]
<haasn> Another odd thing: I tried manually booting into the USB device by entering the grub command line in the existing grub, but it only shows (hd0,gpt1) etc. - except the device I'm booting from is not formatted to GPT, and it doesn't seem to register them. Is there some module I have to load or something to be able to see non-GPT partitions in grub?
<ZeZu> haasn,  what type of non GPT ?  MBR ?  generally it's already loaded and it's rare it screws that up,  you sure it's not or possibly hybrid MBR/GPT ?
<haasn> ZeZu: MBR yeah, looks like the issue was that my grub.cfg didn't contain insmod part_msdos
<haasn> Will give it a try again with that module loaded
<ZeZu> well if grub2 isn't seeing your usb, its likely it won't work ... i'm guessing it does work in efi mode though.  if that's the case your best bet is to find out what the efi error on that install is about
<max3> what can i put in an init.d script?
<xz0r> is it possible to extend my desktop over lan to another monitor?
<ZeZu> max3, a lot of different things,  you'd have to be more specific
<tanuki> Okay, this is weird. I installed Ubuntu Server yesterday. Today, I tried to connect to that machine, via SSH, and after it prompted me to accept the SSH key fingerprint, it disconnected me. When I tried again to reconnect, it gave me a different key fingerprint. Removing the old key fingerprint from known_hosts, the same problem occurs: first connect I get one key, subsequent connect I get another
<xz0r> *both are running ubuntu
<ZeZu> xz0r, you mean like VNC ?
<xz0r> Yeah
<ZeZu> or RDP ?
<compdoc> max3, what do you need in an init.d script?
<ZeZu> well then yes,  ubuntu has its own or you can use any vnc thats supported
<xz0r> Not RDP. like a second monitor. extending my current monitor
<xz0r> so that I can drag windows
<ZeZu> well if its over the network then you'd still have to use something like that
<ZeZu> there may be another solution that virtualizes as a monitor to Xorg but I kindof doubt it
<ZeZu> or doubt how usefull it'd be
<max3> compdoc, ZeZu, i need to figure out the gateway router address the network a machine and then bring up a network interface with a static ip. i was thinking of bringing up the interface with dhcp, doing a route, scraping using grep and cut, then changing /etc/network/interfaces accordingly
<nmmm> one Windows related question
<nmmm> i have windows 8 with 1 TB HDD. with 200 GB data on it. I need to migrate to 250 GB SSD. windows 8 can shrink the disk to 600 GB. I have Ubuntu, where I can plug both disks,
<ZeZu> max3,  you can specify to use a static ip when you bring the network up in network/interfaces,  but if you don't already know the gateway how do you know the static ip to use?   so i see what you mean about dhcp but it's also confusing what you really intend
<nmmm> then i can dd first 100 MB Windows partion.
<nmmm> then I can create new ntfs partition on the ssd, and to copy all data from 1 TB disk.
<nmmm> question is - any idea how to do the SSD bootable?
<max3> ZeZu, well i'm assuming it's something very similar to the typical household router gateway 192.168.1.1 but you make a good point
<max3> ZeZu, because that's completely wrong
<Emperor_Earth> I'm having trouble building a UEFI bootable version of Minimal Ubuntu 14.04x64 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD). It boots on legacy, but not UEFI. I extracted the efi.img file into the disc's root directory as a folder, "efi". I'm using ImgBurn on Windows 7, and I think my issue has to do with "Load Segment" and "Sectors to Load", which are both currently set at the default, but I'm not sure. I don't
<Emperor_Earth> have a *nix computer on hand to build an iso on.
<max3> yea that's really annoying
<ZeZu> nmmm, uh is the first 100mb partition a recovery/reserved or is it efi system partition ?
<ZeZu> max3,  if you can use dhcp once its doubtfull it'll change after ...
<nmmm> is legacy boot (non UEFI). 100 MB partition seems empty (windows show no files there, even system files are shown in explorer)
<nmmm> I can "mimic" the MBR and partitions, incl partitions
<max3> ZeZu, the problem is i need a fixed ip address
<nmmm> but I can not 'dd' the big partition
<ZeZu> do it manually and then use the address you get to save as a fixed ip
<ZeZu> nmmm,  then mount it and use cp
<ZeZu> ( IF its only 200GB )
<cerry> Bashing-om: thanks again for the link. specifying an EFI partition did the trick ;)
<nmmm> will it boot ? is it important where bootmgr file is placed on this?
<ZeZu> then use windows install disc to fix the boot or use another bootloader
<max3> ZeZu, the whole story is i'm distributing a VM with a postgres server that hooks up an app (don't ask) and i'd like the ip of the server to be hardcoded in the app
<nmmm> ZeZu: can i fix bootloader from ubuntu?
<ZeZu> nmmm,  uhm...  it's "possible" yes,  but you have to know what you're doing ...
<pbx> i somehow broke the super-1, super-2, super-3... app switching shortcuts.  where do i fix this?
<ZeZu> max3,  uhm,  i'm slightly more confused,  this VM will only be used on this same server ?
<nmmm> ZeZu: stupid windows is not documented at all
<max3> ZeZu, the vm has a postgres server in it. the vm will deployed in lots of places
<ZeZu> nmmm, the windows boot process if very fully documented and there is further info ALL OVER the net
<nmmm> may be then I am too stupid :D
<ZeZu> nmmm,  either its part of the MBR and/or in the reserved parts of the drive/partition
<ZeZu> so you'd have to KNOW and use DD if you don't want to be bothered to boot the windows install disc and use bootrec / fixmbr or whatever
<nmmm> yes, this second one worry me :) if it is on the 100 mb disk, I could be dd it
<ZeZu> max3, well if you're the one setting up that server in the VM then you ought to know it's gateway details :)
<nmmm> but if it is on big disk, I do not that much space on the ssd
<ZeZu> at least the basic network configuration
<ZeZu> ie: if it's going to set up as 192.168.x.x or 10.10.x.x or whatever
<CaffeineAddict> greetings, I have a chroot in which I am doing a cross compile build of libwebsockets ... `make install` works ... however I need to take the compiled code and move it to a different machine
<max3> ZeZu, this is virtualbox we're talking about and to talk to the server i set virtualbox to use a network bridge for the vm
<CaffeineAddict> how do I make a .deb with this project
<ZeZu> max3,  ahhh ...  then it will differ and you're not going to get a static ip
<ZeZu> you'll have to run a script AFTER network init,  and find out network info from ifconfig or smth
<mekhami> is it easier to load ubuntu in legacy boot or uefi boot
<Emperor_Earth> Does anyone have a UEFI bootable iso of Minimal Ubuntu 14.04x64 a la http://onetransistor.blogspot.com/2015/12/install-ubuntu-minimal-cd-uefi-enabled.html? I'm having trouble resolving ? I'm having troubling working around this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1429030
<Jordan_U> mekhami: If your boot firmware supports UEFI then it will probably be easier, and less likely to lead to small hardware problems, to install Ubuntu for UEFI.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429030 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "netboot mini.iso doesn't support UEFI boot" [High,Triaged]
<mekhami> Jordan_U: i'm having trouble finding the boot order options in the dell inspiron 17 bios
<mekhami> Jordan_U: using UEFI
<Jordan_U> mekhami: You're having trouble getting your boot firmware to boot Ubuntu's installer?
<mekhami> yeah
<mekhami> secure boot ight be a problem?
<mekhami> s/ight/might
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth: It's not too hard to make your own using grub-mkrescue, as long as you have an Ubuntu machine to do so with already available.
<sstory> Why would this fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/15417489/ with Cannot access...no such file or directory? The directory is there
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth: I'm going to be away for an hour or two. If you can't make one yourself using grub-mkrescue I can make you one when I get back.
<Jordan_U> sstory: Please pastebin the exact and complete output of that command.
<sstory> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15417546/
<Emperor_Earth> Jordan_U: That would be fabulous. I don't have a local *nix machine available, this was going to be a dev laptop. I've been trying all day yesterday to get it to work with Windows/Imgburn but couldn't get it to work.
<Bashing-om> davidcalle: Finished reading the bug report .. ouch .. still prevalent to this time .. I see no real fix offered .. appreciate the advisement !
<sstory> Jordan_U: I don't know why that doesn't work. I gave up and did chmod -R and let it do the directory as well even though I was only interested in the files. That seems to work.
<qu4nt1n> !s daredevil german
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skyrid3r> Greetings all.. if someone removes a file with samba (from windows deleting a file on ubuntu).. can I figure out which file was removed?
<Bashing-om> cerry: Great .. Glad you are up and running !
<genii> skyrid3r: Only if you had vfs_recycle set up. https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages/vfs_recycle.8.html
<skyrid3r> crap
<nealshire> is there a version of ubuntu someone would recommend for my aunt who doesn't know much about computers? her pc has an ATI Radeon x300 SE, PCIe. pretty old card
<pbx> nealshire, "doesn't know much about computers" is not a good target demo really, not without handholding.  IMO
<nealshire> better than what she has curretly, winXP. all she wants is email
<nealshire> maybe chromeOS but I don't know how well it supports legacy things
<migmolrod> my mother didn't and doesn't know anything about computers. only for mail and youtube, she seems quite happy with ubuntu (in a netbook which had windows 7)
<Bashing-om> nealshire: Maybe: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<migmolrod> yes, i was also about to recommend Lubuntu
<RJ45> I am having problems getting the 950M in my laptop to work preoperly for games, have tried every single driver I can with Xubuntu 14.04.4, several re-installs, I have experienced a little success with Xubuntu 16.04.beta with Nvidia-361-update drivers (I can actually get to the desktop now), but now I have a whole other problem, Steam throws-up "OpenGL GLX Extention not supported on this display", what can I do?
<RJ45> I have been working on this for over half a day now
<nealshire> does lubuntu run on the standard ubuntu/debian updates like linux mint does?
<migmolrod> i have a little question about dual booting. i already had win 10 (with the 500MB "System reserved" partition). then i installed ubuntu 15.10 and it correctly installed grub2.
<migmolrod> but when i restarted, windows 10 booted. no grub2 selection list. so i installed easybcd and it correctly detected ubuntu.
<migmolrod> restarted again: now i see both systems in easybcd boot screen, select ubuntu and grub2 appears.
<migmolrod> how can i get rid of easybcd?
<migmolrod> now in ubuntu "Disks" utility, I see the only partition with the "bootable" flag is that 500MB system reserved from windows
<migmolrod> if i make that non-bootable and make bootable the ext4 ubuntu partition... would it work?
<bazhang> !info easybcd
<ubottu> Package easybcd does not exist in wily
<migmolrod> easybcd is "grub for windows"-like utility
<bazhang> just use grub
<migmolrod> that's what i'm trying.............
<bazhang> there's really no way to tell you about easybcd and other windows type products
<migmolrod> forget about easybcd. the thing is: if i change the System-reserved partition to make it non-bootable and make bootable the ext4 ubuntu partition... would it work?
<bazhang> migmolrod, change how
<bazhang> grub-install , update-grub is the ubuntu way to do it
<bazhang> migmolrod, did you want a link to the grub2 wiki for that
<migmolrod> grub2 is working. but that other partition has precedence
<migmolrod> my actual grub2 is showing ubuntu and windows correctly. the thing is how to bypass the system-reserved partition from windows
<migmolrod> ubuntu server 15.10, i installed gnome DE through tasksel after. and here i have an application called "Disks"
<migmolrod> here i can make partitions non-bootable (or that's what it seems at first glance)
<kamil> 2 dzień po instalacji ubuntu, czuje się jak młodzieniaszek z późnych lat 90tych poznający komputery, chaty i internet na minuty;)
<bazhang> !pl | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kamil> ok, thx for info
<Lingo> im trying to unpack a single file from a tar that has an 85gb database file in it
<Lingo> however whenever i unrun tar -zxvf with the file i want to get, it freezes
<Lingo> whenever i try to unpack the entire contents and --exclude the 85gb file, it still freezes
<Lingo> why is --exclude freezing on the 85gb file?
<Lingo> its a tar.gz
<l4m8d4> Does anyone know how to make apt show all the new changes before installing software when "apt-get dist-upgrade"ing? On my debian machines, I always install apt-listchanges and it will do that, but on ubuntu this doesn't seem enough...
<pbx> Lingo, quantify "freezes" - how long do you wait? are you seeing the untar process taking lots of cpu?   re --exclude, are you sure your syntax is right? try on a smaller tarball to make sure
<Lingo> ive waited an hour, nothing happens
<nicomachus> l4m8d4: -u or --show-upgraded?
<Lingo> i need just one small file from the tar.gz
<Lingo> the syntax is right
<nicomachus> l4m8d4: man apt should tell you everything.
<Lingo> ive done it on smaller tars
<Lingo> when i --exclude, it freezes at the directory right before the 85 gb one
<Lingo> it doesnt continue decompressing
<Lingo> and it also doesnt try to unpack the 85gb file
<jewel> hello
<Lingo> its weird
<Lingo> hi
<nicomachus> Lingo: use the --verbose flag and check the error?
<Lingo> ok
<dax> l4m8d4: install apt-listchanges, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges
<dax> l4m8d4: it'll ask a bunch of configuration questions, the setting for showing changes before installing is in there
<l4m8d4> nicomachus: --show-upgraded doesn't seem to do it unfortunately
<Lingo> theres no error, it just stops in its tracks when it gets to the folder
<Lingo> but its also not uncompressing the folder
<l4m8d4> dax: That I will try, seems what I'm lookng for!
<Lingo> it just stops and freezes right on it
<Lingo> i guess ill just unpack and wait for hours
<jewel> please! help me to create online judge on ubuntu
<Pici> jewel: Whats an online judge?
<jewel> online contest
<l4m8d4> dax: I can't confirm right now if that was the right tip, but since I saw the same config screen on debian and the configs seem to be what I need I guess you had the right tip, thanks!
<l4m8d4> I could confirm if there was something to upgrade right now :D
<dax> hehe :)
<jewel> http://acm.tuit.uz/contest.php this is online contest!
<xangua> No :-(
<bracketslash> so many joins and quits
<bracketslash> so few comments
<k3nz0> Hey guys. I'm having a device connected to my router through ethernet cable while I'm connected through wireless. Is their a way I can get the traffic going from my device ?
<krobzaur> Hello all. I'm working with an ubuntu VM and attempting to add 2 NICs to it. Whenever I add an IP to the second NIC, I lose connectivity to my first NIC. Is there something within the OS that is causing this to happen? Maybe some sort of routing problem?
<Dinner4Breakfast> is there a 2D or unaccelerated equivalent for compiz grid?
<radxxx> Hi. Need some help again with my Nvidia driver. Afer fixing the blurryness with the help of you guys using the 361 driver, I have another isssue after yesterdays system update, After boot I end up on a black screen with white lines n blocks, sometimes changing to color blocks. Cant make out any text. Going into recovery mode and removing Nvidia drivers fixes it but those drivers cause a lot of screen lag. Running Ubuntu Mate 15.10 with
<radxxx> Nvidia Gtx970 with dual monitor setup. All help appriciated
<rypervenche> k3nz0: You want to stop using wireless and start using wired once wired is connected?
<thebwt> k3nz0: not from that setup, no. But if you just put a hub between the device and the router, then attach another deivce, pop it into promsic mode and open wireshark up you should be able to
<thebwt> k3nz0: specifically those packets aren't replicated over wifi, and even if you were wired, a switch is smart and only sends you things that are meant for you
<thebwt> unless ARP poisoning... but we'll leave that for another debate
<k3nz0> thebwt: so there isn't a way to intercept it ?
<thebwt> k3nz0: nope
<k3nz0> thebwt: Yep I'm talking about arp poisining
<thebwt> then you can do your own googling, that's probably out of scope for this channel
<radxxx> Need some help again with my Nvidia driver. Afer fixing the blurryness with the help of you guys using the 361 driver, I have another isssue after yesterdays system update, After boot I end up on a black screen with white lines n blocks, sometimes changing to color blocks. Cant make out any text. Going into recovery mode and removing Nvidia drivers fixes it but those drivers cause a lot of screen lag. Running Ubuntu Mate 15.10 with Nvidia
<radxxx> gtx970 with dual monitor. All help appricated
<jayweston> Does anyone else get unsavory images from Wiki Reference when they search for gedit in the start menu?
<minasota> I have that turned off. What kind of results are you getting?
<mcphail> jayweston: yes. That's nasty
<jayweston> genital wart modification pictures
<mcphail> jayweston: file a bug. Thankfully this is going to be turned off by default in the next release
<minasota> yeah... Sucks that it's not turned off by default
<jayweston> How do you file a bug?
<mcphail> !bug | jayweston
<ubottu> jayweston: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jayweston> It almost showed up during a presentation
<mcphail> jayweston: yes - there have been several episodes of unsavoury images appearing in the search
<dax> !onlinesearch
<ubottu> To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<jayweston> Thanks for the help... I am glad it is not just me
<jayweston> I am just going to turn off the wiki reference
<minasota> How is it helpful to have online results appear in the search by default? Not flaming here, but I judge even if something came up in the search, you would still have to view the full content in a browser. Doesn't make sense
<k1l_> minasota: just look at what google does on its page when you enter something. seems like a lot people demand/are using it.
<dax> minasota: clearly it's not, since it's going away by default next release
<dax> stuff gets tried. sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't *shrug*
<minasota> dax: going away completely or just going ways as default?
<minasota> dax: nevermind
<minasota> k1l_: yeah, I see your point
<Emperor_Earth_> Hey, Jordan_U, are you back?
<fearnothing> hi guys, need some help troubleshooting an ubuntu box which is occasionally experiencing graphical problems
<fearnothing> the issue is that it will sometimes produce a corrupted screen, just grey with random coloured lines
<eameo> a
<fearnothing> I initially suspected the graphics card so I've been running glmark2 but nothing's come up
<k1l_> fearnothing: what ubuntu exactly? what kernel? what video card? what video driver?
<fearnothing> 14.04 64 bit, Radeon HD5850... I think I got it to install the proprietary driver but can't remember
<fearnothing> how do I check?
<k1l_> fearnothing: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<k1l_>  
<k1l_> that will print your driver in use
<fearnothing> fglrx_pci
<k1l_> apt-cache policy fglrx
<k1l_> that will show if its from the ubuntu repo or a website
<bunjee> Does Ubuntu have any casino type games...like slots, black jack etc.?
<fearnothing> ubuntu restricted packages
<bunjee> fearnothing - does that mean no?
<k1l_> fearnothing: what is "uname -a"?
<SCHAAP137> i have an issue with my device labeling; my external USB3 disk is suddenly /dev/sda, while i performed the installation to /dev/sdb which is now /dev/sdc, my windows disk was /dev/sda and is now /dev/sdb, etc
<bprompt> bunjee:     it has an app called "patience", it comes with blackjack, solataire and other card games
<SCHAAP137> can i solve this with a udev rule?
<fearnothing> Linux ken-P5KC 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:52:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bunjee> bprompt: how do I get it?
<XavierCL> Hi everyone, I have problem with Ubuntu mate 16.04 beta fresh installed, I can't install nothing please see the error http://pastebin.com/cxA8Xujw, I tried changing the mirror and nothing, same error, any idea?
<k1l_> fearnothing: ok. you could check the 15.10 backports kernel and xorg on the 14.04 to see if it works better with that.
<k1l_> !hwe | fearnothing
<ubottu> fearnothing: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> XavierCL: for unstable releases see #ubuntu+1
<fearnothing> ubottu - I appreciate your help but actually I have reason to suspect there might be an actual fault with the graphics card
<ubottu> fearnothing: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> bunjee:    kpatience that is, it should be in the repositories, it has 12 card games
<XavierCL> ok k1l_
<fearnothing> specifically, it took a knock
<fearnothing> so I want to find a way of stress testing it to eliminate that first
<fearnothing> can you suggest something more intensive than glmark2?
<nealshire> should I use FAT or FAT32 for installing a ubuntu ISO onto?
<bunjee> bprompt: thank you....I'll check it out.....
<k1l_> nealshire: neither. the iso is a iso that already includes everything.
<nealshire> but it needs a filesystem to be loaded onto
<k1l_> nealshire: what tool do you use?
<bunjee> bprompt: what exactly do you mean by repositories?
<nealshire> I am using universal usb installer
<nealshire> (windows)
<bprompt> bunjee:    http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-2ppwE8jWwh0/Uzngb6XasfI/AAAAAAAAC24/KKbBvgta25g/s1600/kpatience.png        or  http://www.lyssal.fr/images/illustrations/kpatience_2.png
<bprompt> bunjee:   repositories, check in Software Center, for "kpatience"
<fearnothing> lol I am dozy tonight
<fearnothing> I've met ubottu before
<fearnothing> completely didn't twig
<bunjee> bprompt: just did - it doesn't have black jack or slots from what I can tell....
<bprompt> hmm
<nealshire> alright it's using FAT32. I had to format the drive before I used the tool since my drive had no allocated partitions
<Anthony-L_> 'sudo fdisk /devl/sda3'
<Anthony-L_> trying to delete a partition
<Anthony-L_> could use some help
<Anthony-L_> i'm in the "m" menu
<Anthony-L_> kinda scared to navigate
<bprompt> bunjee:    actually... I think you're correct, seems to be all solitaire :/
<bunjee> bprompt: ya think there are any games like I want?
<mojtaba> I know that I can use -D option in ssh and using foxyproxy tunnel my connection through the server. Is there any way to do the same thing, but via command line? (I mean instead of foxyproxy in the web browser, direct my traffic using terminal through the server)
<TiCPU> Anthony-L_, you mean, sudo fdisk /dev/sda    you're editing the disk.  If it is too scary and you have a GUI running, try gparted
<Anthony-L_> TiCPU: gparted crashes right when i load it up
<Anthony-L_> TiCPU: that's why i have to do it this way.
<Anthony-L_> TiCPU: it crashes teh system.
<Anthony-L_> the*
<bprompt> bunjee:    was thinking there may be a java version of it -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20462117/java-blackjack-gui-paintcomponent-drawimage-not-displaying-all-the-cards
<fearnothing> ok, there must be something else wrong with this system
<k1l_> fearnothing: see the logs
<k1l_> fearnothing: like syslog and xorg.log in /var/log/
<fearnothing> yeah, I had a look, nothing helpful that I can find, but my parents turned it off after it had the issue repeatedly
<fearnothing> so I don't have a definitive time/date I can look for
<fearnothing> they haven't used it in months
<k1l_> fearnothing: then see the old logs there. they get renamed after shutdown
<fearnothing> and I can't reproduce it
<fearnothing> I know, but I have to know -when- to look for in order to know whether I'm seeing something that's relevant
<k1l_> fearnothing: you could still see if the hardware-enablement-stack (backported kernel and xorg) helps
<webstral> 26411    4340/slapd          /var/run/slapd/ldapi
<webstral> anyone knows what this is?
<EriC^^> !info slap
<ubottu> Package slap does not exist in wily
<EriC^^> !info slapd
<ubottu> slapd (source: openldap): OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.41+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1418 kB, installed size 16866 kB
<webstral> so is this normal? it uses many ports
<mlvmhn> why do i have a red triangle with a warning in the right corner?
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: do you have chrome installed?
<EriC^^> webstral: no idea
<k1l_> mlvmhn: please run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in termina and put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<webstral> sorry, not many ports... just 4340
<mlvmhn> no i run FF. will run the terminal command now
<mlvmhn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15419380/
<webstral> 2016/03/18 17:29:00.369552,  3] ../source3/smbd/process.c:1795(process_smb)
<webstral>   Transaction 1 of length 190 (0 toread)
<k1l_> mlvmhn: ok, google kicked the 32bit version of chrome. so it cant find the pacakges anymore. so please run that commands
<webstral> i'm getting alot of these in samba log
<k1l_> !chrome-repo | mlvmhn
<ubottu> mlvmhn: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<mlvmhn> k, but i have Firefox installed
<k1l_> mlvmhn: "apt cache policy google-chrome-stable" in a pastebin please
<mlvmhn> getting "invalid operation cache"
<nacc> k1l_: mlvmhn: apt-cache
<k1l_> mlvmhn: yeah sorry. its "apt-cache"
<mlvmhn> k and then which option?
<k1l_> apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<mlvmhn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15419448/
<k1l_> mlvmhn: ok. so there is still the google chrome repo/ppa active. maybe you installed it once.
<k1l_> mlvmhn: just use the systemsettings to delete that google repo. then the error will be gone.
<mlvmhn> yup and then i uninstalled it. how do i delete the google repo?
<k1l_> mlvmhn: go to systemsettings -> updates and software -> 2nd or 3rd tab.
<mlvmhn> which category in system settings? i am running 14.04 lts
<gr33nbits> updates & programs
<gr33nbits> somethinglike that
<mlvmhn> software & updates?
<gr33nbits> yes
<k1l_> <k1l_> mlvmhn: go to systemsettings -> updates and software -> 2nd or 3rd tab.
<gr33nbits> then the 2nd tab
<gr33nbits> just like k1l_ said
<mlvmhn> k what will i remove?
<gr33nbits> the repo's you want to remove
<k1l_> mlvmhn: the google repo.
<mlvmhn> so i remove the one with a mark called "Chrome stable"?
<k1l_> yes
<Kramerboy> Hello, I have attempted to use rsync with "-azvP" from a backup server to an NTFS partition on an external hard drive. I have realized that Ive used the wrong params and did Ctrl C to kill rsync when it asked for password. Did anything happen to the NTFS partition?
<mlvmhn> done, so no more red warnings in the system now?
<k1l_> mlvmhn: "sudo apt update && sudo apt fullupgrade" will tell
<mlvmhn> k thx
<Jordan_U>  /lastlog Jordan_U
<T423234234> Hi. Just wanted to say I'm impressed with the patience with users and questions here. Seems no question is under the bar and no user perception is too slow to really annoy people.
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth_: Still haven't gotten home (on a cellphone currently). I could do it from here but it would be prohibitively annoying. I'll probably have a chance in about 7 hours, maybe earlier.
<T423234234> Patience with users is now on my list of learning points...
<radxxx> Need some help again with my Nvidia driver. Afer fixing the blurryness with the help of you guys using the 361 driver, I have another isssue after yesterdays system update, After boot I end up on a black screen with white lines n blocks, sometimes changing to color blocks. Cant make out any text. Going into recovery mode and removing Nvidia drivers fixes it but those drivers cause a lot of screen lag. Running Ubuntu Mate 15.10 with Nvidia
<radxxx> gtx970 with dual monitor. All help appricated
<Bashing-om> T423234234: Thing we understand .. we were ALL new at one time , None are born knowing .
<mojtaba1> h
<Bashing-om> radxxx: The 361 version driver installed how and from where ?
<T423234234> Bashing-om: True. Suppose 'giving back' is part of being 'great'. Still growing here. ty
<radxxx> with support here in channel. I tried the official nvidia drver in proprietie drivers as well. same result
<radxxx> 352 i think it was
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Let's get a direction to work from .. WE do not want to go the OEM route .. make sure it is not a part of this equation. Show in a pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' // We consider means and ways to re-install the driver .
<radxxx> not much info in dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia. just 4 lines
<radxxx> ii  bbswitch-dkms                                 0.7-2ubuntu1                               amd64        Interface for toggling the power on nVidia Optimus video cards
<radxxx> ii  libcuda1-352                                  352.79-0ubuntu0~gpu15.10.1                 amd64        NVIDIA CUDA runtime library
<radxxx> rc  libcuda1-352-updates                          352.63-0ubuntu0.15.10.1                    amd64        NVIDIA CUDA runtime library
<radxxx> rc  libcuda1-361                                  361.28-0ubuntu1~gpu15.10.1                 amd64        NVIDIA CUDA runtime library
<radxxx> ii  mate-optimus                                  1.0.0-1                                    all          MATE Desktop applet for controlling NVIDIA Optimus graphics cards
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Pastebin !! .. OK .. so any return from terminal command : sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ?
<radxxx> nope no results
#ubuntu 2016-03-19
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Next is to see if that 361 (preferred ) version came for our trusted PPA . show in a pastebin site ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<radxxx> http://pastebin.com/LBicqZw4
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Yepper ! " # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu wily main " . put this PPA back inservice . You on a GUI system ? Then in 'software soueces' re-enable the PPA . and we continue .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: tail -v, nice command!+1
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah ... I must say, one of my favorites . cuts quick to the bone .
<EriC^^> yeah very handy
<radxxx> yep in gui..one sec
<radxxx> done
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Run: ' sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 ' .
<sharkman> i just installed ubunutu.  and i did sudo apt-get update, and it says "failed to fetch" for various URLs, what should i do?
<radxxx> done
<TragicM3LON> sharkman check ping
<TragicM3LON> see if it's getting out
<Guest63466> hi. have a very large file apparently. it's zipped .csv. the zipinfo -l is not giving accurate file sizes as each time i unzip it fills the disk... on a virtaul box. any way to calculate the disksize i need?
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Reboot and let's see if effect .
<radxxx> do I need to select the 361 driver first before reboot?
<Bashing-om> sharkman: What release did you install ?
<sharkman> thanks tragicm3L0n
<sharkman> when i installed it, it prompted me for my internet password so i assumed it would be connected now
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Nope not unless this is a hybrid graphics system .
<sharkman> from a security standpoint, how important is it for me to do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade? i just installed the standard ubuntu 14.04 from their website
<radxxx> ok. reboot now. bbs
<Bashing-om> sharkman: We;; .. security fixes are somtimes within minutes of discovery ... I update each and every time I boot up .. YMMV .
<sharkman> how can security updates be within minutes? dont you need time to make sure the fix itself is safe and reviewed by others?
<Bashing-om> sharkman: Great security team for ubuntu !
<sharkman> bashing-om, how many people review changes before they get put online? is there a policy on that?
<Bashing-om> sharkman: Ouch  .. now we are in an area I can not say .
<kdm12> sharkman, You should update. Don't be afraid of updating, unlike the case in some other operating systems.
<sharkman> i was thinking of putting some bitcoins on a computer.  and then what happens if i leave it offline for a few months
<Village> Hello Guys, i want install phpsysinfo on my DS Ubuntu 14.04, maybe someone can help me?
<kdm12> sharkman: Have you read the bitcoin guides for creating an offline wallet? You might want to.
<sharkman> yes kdm12, i have, offline wallets are too complicated for me so im just doing the best i can
<sharkman> kdm12, it sounds like the takeaway from this is that whenever i put this computer online, i should update and upgrade as a first step
<sharkman> before opening my wallet
<sharkman> yeah?
<kdm12> sharkman: I can't comment on that. But in general I recommend keeping Ubuntu home systems updated.
<Bashing-om> Village: There is an issue with ' sudo apt install phpsysinfo ' ??
<Village> Bashing-om, sudo apt-get* install phpsysinfo?
<Village> I don't try ectually, and you know Bashing-om, how it configure?
<kdm12> Is anyone here running a dual boot with full disk encryption? I'd like to know how reliable it is/if it works before I spend time trying to set it up?
<Bashing-om> Village:  Either will do; 'apt' is the new 'apt-get' ; has some added features and such .
<Bashing-om> Village: Nope, no experience with that configuration .
<Village> Bashing-om, but i i type apt-get it's install new, same?
<Bashing-om> Village: Yepp .. will still work .
<Village> So i need help with configuration
<Village> Bashing-om, ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> Village: After the install, I expect there will be a doc file also installed .
<Pici> Village: I'd take a look at /etc/phpsysinfo/config.php
<GoClick> Would there be anything terribly detremental to uninstalling any package which isn’t on the dependnacy tree for the only program I want to run on a server?
<Village> Bashing-om, can be not easy understand how need configure from doc
<Village> Pici, you have that file or want that i show you?
<Pici> Village: Thats for you to look at. I don't know how to use it myself.
<Village> Hm, can be understand not easy, i'm not prof
<fixader> I don't mean to interrupt anything (maybe I am in the wrong place). I am an Ubuntu newbie trying to install WINE on the Ubuntu Studio distro. Could anyone help me? You can DM me if you don't want to clutter the main page.
<Bashing-om> fixader: You are at the coorect place ( and time ) To install ' sudo apt install wine ' .
<fixader> @bashing-om: I am sooo new lol. I just installed Ubuntu Studio today. So I am not sure where to go to download/install WINE. I tried the Software Centre but it kept failing.
<munzali> try  ' sudo apt-get install wine'  on the command line
<fixader> Ok
<fixader> So what's happening is, when I try that on the command line, it asks for my password, but whenever I try to type my password, nothing happens. Like none of the password inputs.
<Bashing-om> fixader: Hey, We were all new at one time . Not to know is not a sin .. Ys know how activate a terminal ( at the desktop key combo ctl+alt+t ) ? and we make sure the system is stable .
<fixader> Thanks Bashing. How do I make sure the system is stable?
<Bashing-om> fixader: That is a security measure . theer will be no response to the screen when the pass word is entered . Enter pass word blindly and hit the enter key :)
<munzali> lol yeah, Linux usually doesn't display passwords. just type it and hit enter
<fixader> Oh okay thanks! :)
<fixader> Okay so it accepted that, but then it said "E: Unable to locate package win"
<adrian_1908> "wine"
<fixader> So I type wine?
<Bashing-om> fixader: Ready at a terminal and we run a couple of commands to see the package management status .
<adrian_1908> If your error reads "win", I assume you typed win instead of wine?
<fixader> Oh yes! My bad, thanks adrian
<Bashing-om> fixader: " Filename: pool/universe/w/wine1.6/wine_1.6.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb " from my 14.04 repository .
<fixader> It's tell me I have unmet dependencies, which is wine1.6
<fixader> Oh, okay, so I use that code where @bashing?
<adrian_1908> fixader: by the way, if you're new to Ubuntu and need a decent image editing software, I recommend Krita (krita.org). Gimp makes for a rather underwhelming experience in my book.
<fixader> Ok, thanks adrian! :)
<Bashing-om> fixader: Nope .. that last was to show you that wine1.6 is available . You should have no problem . Next up is to find out what the package manager is unhappy about . For that ypu will learn/use a pastebin site . patience grasshopper .
<Bashing-om> !pastbinit | fixader
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | fixader
<ubottu> fixader: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fixader> Wow, so much to learn! :)
<fixader> I guess this is the price I have to pay when I swear off Windows lol
<adrian_1908> Yes, it's a lot in the first few days, but as with moving to a new apartment, it quickly becomes more familiar.
<fixader> That makes sense.
<fixader> So, it says I have a broken package. Should I try re-downloading WINE?
<Bashing-om> fixader: You are getting the crash course . Progress will be rapid .
<fixader> Ok
<fixader> Thanks!
<adrian_1908> Maybe Bashing-om can help you there better, but if he keeps silent I'll chime in :P
<Bashing-om> foxxtrot: Nope the purpose of pastebin is so we can see what you see for the erorrs . Now in terminal do ' sudo apt install pastebinit ' . and next we run the commnads so we "see" .
<fixader> Ok, thanks!
<fixader> Okay, just did it.
<Bashing-om> fixader: K; now we do ' sudo apt update | pastebinit ' . The result is a URL back in your terminal, pass that link back here and we have a look .
<fixader> OK, one sec
<fixader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15420747/
<fixader> There ya go sir!
<Bashing-om> fixader: Look'n .
<Delta706> I am thinking about using hdparm to flush writes. How do I determine if my drive supports this?
<Bashing-om> fixader: Wow sure short . .. next is the biggy ' sudo apt -y upgrade | pastebinit ' .
<fixader> Okay I will put that in
<fixader> bashing-om: Here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/15420811/
<Bashing-om> fixader: Look'n .
<JuliusCaesarBR> What is the best java IDE?
<kdm12> JuliusCaesarBR: Best is kind of relative - however I like jetbrains intelliJ. it's easyt o use, has nice features and unlike eclipse, it is stable
<kdm12> JuliusCaesarBR: You may be in the wrong channel! :-)
<JuliusCaesarBR> I installed Eclipse IDE on the ubuntu, horribe.
<JuliusCaesarBR> horrible*.
<Bashing-om> fixader: Well, that says thus far the package manager is in a happy state .. so now, what is the state of wine ? show us ' apt-cache policy wine ' .
<fixader> K on sec @bashing
<fixader> This is what I got: wine:
<fixader>   Installed: (none)
<fixader>   Candidate: 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4
<fixader>   Version table:
<fixader>      1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 0
<fixader>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64
<Bashing-om> !paste | fixader
<ubottu> fixader: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fixader> Bashing-om: I need to paste you another link?
<fixader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15420811/ Not sure if this is the right one http://paste.ubuntu.com/15420811/
<Bashing-om> fixader: Yeah, maybe - Trying to come up with a user friendly way . In your GUI "software sources " is the 'universe' repository enabled ?
<fixader> Lol, where do I found software sources?
<fixader> Found software sources! One sec
<fixader> bashing-om: Yes it is enabled
<Bashing-om> fixader: Greatest reason we use a lot of terminal commands, is because we all do not run the same GUI -> the terminal is the same across all distros and releases of linux !
<fixader> That makes sense
<fixader> I just noticed it is set to download from the Canadian server (I'm Canadian) should I switch it to main?
<xaomy> helo
<Bashing-om> fixader: K, then wine should install .. show in a pastebin ' sudo apt install wine ' . let's see what the package manager complains about .
<Bashing-om> fixader: Nope .. Canaduan will be better for you .
<fixader> Bashing-om: Okay. It didn't give me a pastebin link this time, how do I get one again?
<xaomy> where can i learn c++ on irc please?
<Bashing-om> fixader: Copy and paste is this contexxt is best .
<imrekt> s/contexxt/context
<imrekt> :D
<fixader> This is the what I got: wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed
<fixader> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Delta706> xaomy: have you considered http://www.learncpp.com/
<k1l_> xaomy: try in #coding or ask alis: "/msg alis list"
<xaomy> Delta706, thank you <3
<adrian_1908> xaomy: I concur with Delta; learncpp.com is a great resource, highly recommended.
<Bashing-om> fixader: Need to see that full output ... copy and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com .
<xaomy> thank adrian_1908
<kdm12> xaomy: The largest channel for c++ on freenode is ##c++
<adrian_1908> kdm12: but all C++ channel are cocky towards beginners, not a good idea.
<xaomy> ok perfect thank you all.... do you have a facebook group or page?
<fixader> Bashing-om: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421013/
<Bashing-om> fixader: :)
<kdm12> adrian_1908: I always used to say the best thing about C++ is that before you talk about C++ you have to have an argument about which parts of it are safe and/or modern.
<adrian_1908> hehe
<Bashing-om> fixader: Try : ' sudp apt install wine1.6 ' . See what happens ./. maybe have to purge wine to install wine1.6 .
<Bashing-om> fixader: sudo **
<fixader> @Bashing-om: Same thing, so should I try purging it? How do I do that?
<Bashing-om> fixader: Yeah, let's do ' sudo apt-get remove wine ' then do " sudo apt install wine1.6 . If ya do informational command ' apt-cache show wine1.6 ' we get a hint of what is taking place with wine .
<Delta706> The last time I had bad package problems, it was due to using PPAs. I have since removed all PPA software
<fixader> Bashing-om: It says it's not installed, so it won't remove it
<adrian_1908> Bashing-om: Isn't `sudo apt-get purge name` more thorough?
<Delta706> we need the error message from sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<fixader> Ok I will try that
<fixader> Okay this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421126/
<Bashing-om> adrian_1908: Yes: in that purge also removes config files .. but as we will re-install I was not all that concerned with config files .
<k1l_> is this from a ppa?
<minasota> I don't completely understand how packages work in Ubuntu. I'm using 14.04 and apt-cache show weechat is 0.4.2-3. The latest stable is 1.4-1. Is it safe to use the old version from the repo?
<Bashing-om> k1l_: Great thought, In my defense I did not think a new user ( 3 days ) would be aware of a PPA ???
<k1l_> minasota: ubuntu doesnt update the version of a package to a new release version. if there are security or heavy bug fixes, then the are applied to the "old" version (patched) and that is shipped in the repos
<meskes> k1l_ It's called a backport
<k1l_> minasota: what version do you want to use now?
<fixader> Bashing-OM: What is a PPA?
<Bashing-om> fixader: Look'n still .. what returns ' dpkg --list | grep wine ' ?
<Bashing-om> !ppa | fix
<ubottu> fix: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> fixader: can you show a "apt-cache policy wine1.6 wine1.6-amd64" in a pastebin?
<fixader> Bashing-om: That command shows up with nothing but a new blank command line after :/
<fixader> one sec I will get that for you kil
<minasota> k1l_: I'm ok with 0.4.2-3. I was just curious why the version offered is dated. But I understand now. Thank you
<Satanux> Hi everyone!
<k1l_> minasota: its the state of april 2014. that is when 14.04 was released.
<kdm12> Am I dreaming or is apt significantly faster than apt-get?
<k1l_> !info weechat xenial
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-2 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<k1l_> minasota: this version will be in the 16.04 that is in development right now ^
<fixader> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421197/ here ya go
<k1l_> kdm12: at least it got a progressbar \o/
<th34lch3m1st> hi, what is it this x-nautilus-desktop bookmark icon (folder with ethernet symbol on it) appeared today in my nautilus?
<k1l_> fixader: ok, no PPA. so please do a "sudo apt install wine1.6-amd64" and lets see why it doesnt want to install that
<fixader> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421223/ here ya go
<k1l_> fixader: ok, we need to find the end of that line of issues: "sudo apt-get install libosmesa6"
<k1l_> fixader: and this: "sudo apt-get install wine1.6:any"
<minasota> Thanks k1l_
<fixader> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421244/ still getting that "have held broken packages"
<k1l_> fixader: hmm, that is a circle :)   please try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ian__> just set up ubuntu mate on my new pi 3, anyone know how to get wine running so i can play elderscrolls morrowind
<fixader>  Lol same thing happened
<fixader> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421291/
<th34lch3m1st> what's this x-nautilus-desktop in my nautilus bookmarks?
<k1l_> fixader: you ran a "sudo apt update" recently?
<k1l_> fixader: what is "uname -a"?
<fixader> Just tried it actuallt
<fixader> You want me to type uname -a in the command line?
<k1l_> yes
<_cb> cd /#appengine
<Bashing-om> k1l_: fixader Not making a lot of sense yet / What about ' sudo dpkg -C ' . where we are asking for an audit .
<k1l_> _cb: use "/join #channel"
<fixader> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421321/ this is the uname -a
<k1l_> fixader: sudo apt-get install wine --fix-missing
<fixader> kil_ same thing, broken packages
<k1l_> fixader: can you show?
<k1l_> if this is not working i suspect an issue with the hwe.
<fixader> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421342/
<fixader> Sorry I dissapeared
<fixader> What is the hwe?
<k1l_> fixader: what is "dpkg --print-architecture"  and "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<fixader> amd64 is all that came up for the first one
<k1l_> ok
<k1l_> and the second one any outpu?
<fixader> I keep typing it wrong and it gives me errors lol. I can't spell
<fixader> i386
<k1l_> ok. that is ok
<m000gle> Is there any way to lock the screen in Ubuntu 15.10, without the Unity Greeter causing the screensaver to activate and the displays to sleep?
<Bashing-om> k1l_: How bout ' sudo apt install wine1.6-i386 ' see what results ??
<m000gle> Even with power settings set to never sleep or turn off display, and with caffeine running/activated which should also inhibit this, the Unity Greeter seems to simply ignore the setting.
<k1l_> Bashing-om: why not
<Bashing-om> fixader: ^^ .. This has got us wondering what is going on; try the above .
<fixader> Will do!
<Bashing-om> fixader: It is regretfull that you as a new user has to encounter such a situation .
<fixader> Oh dear, held broken packages again. What does that mean by the way? Haha
<fixader> Thanks Bashing-m :) You guys have all been so helpful, don't worry, I know this could happen to anyone I am sure. I won't swear off the platform this easily ;)
<Bashing-om> fixader: Beats me what is going on .. on the wine1.6-i386 attempt .. amy new info ?
<fixader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421436/ just this
<fixader> I am guessing there isn't such thing as a setup wizard through the GUI eh?
<k1l_> aha, at least more issues
<Bashing-om> k1l_: fixader Ouch ^^.. is this not supposed to happen with multi-arch ??
<fixader> Do you think I might have an unstable distro release?
<fixader> I am using Ubuntu Studio (as opposed to the regular Ubuntu)
<k1l_> fixader: "sudo apt install libglu1-mesa"
<fixader> Is there an alternative to WINE I could try?
<Bashing-om> fixader: Highly not likely to be unstable release .
<fixader> It says I already have the latest version of libglu1-mesa
<fixader> So much I don't understand yet haha
<k1l_> fixader: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-core
<fixader> Um, okay I just did that one kil_ not sure what I just did actually haha
<k1l_> fixader: then show the output
<fixader> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421482/
<luistvd> Hi everyone
<k1l_> fixader: sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<bravescharm> hello
<fixader> kil_: lol, guess what happened
<fixader> Same thing again. Broken packages etc
<k1l_> 100% the same messages?
<k1l_> fixader: details matter a lot here.
<fixader> I will give you a paste
<bravescharm> I have a Taipan mouse.  when using Ubuntu I can't use the side buttons....is there a way around this?
<k1l_> its 3:27 am here already. i am about to leave soon.
<bravescharm> or a way to fix it rather
<fixader> kil_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421509/
<fixader> Okay, no worries. Thanks for all your help kil_!
<kdm12> bravescharm: Do you have razercfg?
<k1l_> fixader: ok, lets undo the last change:
<k1l_> fixader: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily ubuntustudio-desktop xorg"
<kdm12> bravescharm: If not, here it is. it's the razer config tool for linux. http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<fixader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421544/
<fixader> No dice so far :(
<k1l_> i suspect the lts wily xorg stuff to be an issue here. but i cant find out what exacty. i suggest you file a bug with "ubuntu-bug wine"   and let the wine maintainer clear up that mess they made with that packages.
<fixader> Ok
<fixader> Thanks!
<k1l_> wait
<bravescharm> no, don't have razercfg
<bravescharm> thanks, i'll check it out
<k1l_> fixader: please show the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<fixader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421563/
<k1l_> fixader: ok. go to systemsettings -> software and updates. then check the trusty-updates repo
<fixader> If I am in the right place, they are all deselected
<fixader> Okay, I just selected it on now
<k1l_> at least -security and -updates need to be selected
<fixader> Ok, should I try the install again?
<k1l_> wait. first "sudo apt update"
<k1l_> then "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily ubuntustudio-desktop xorg"
<Bashing-om> fixader: Update 1st .
<k1l_> to undo the latest changes.
<k1l_> then we try wine again after all that is done
<fixader> ok I did both of those
<fixader> My software updater is running too.
<k1l_> fixader: :X
<fixader> Not sure exactly what it is updating?
<k1l_> dont run both
<fixader> Oh sorry... um
<k1l_> fixader: _very_ important. you can only run one instance of tha package system.
<fixader> Okay, so... I should exit the software updater?
<k1l_> and you need to report exactly if the last task has gone with success or any output.
<k1l_> i am guiding a brain surgery through irc here, and i only see what you tell me.
<fixader> Haha got ya
<fixader> okay I am lost now. Should I do sudo update?
<k1l_> what is running right now?
<fixader> you mean command lines? Nothing
<k1l_> any updater?
<k1l_> if not. then "sudo apt update"
<fixader> No, I shut it down
<auvajs> hi, I need to log in as "mysql" user, I do su mysql - as a root but nothing happens, I'm staying root.. what's wrong?
<fixader> kil_: Wow, I got like 14,000 lines in the terminal after doing that. Now it wants a new line. Should I try get wine now?
<k1l_> fixader: i dont know what you saw
<k1l_> and i dont know what its asking you
<fixader> I will copy it, but it's literally 100s of lines
<fixader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15421645/
<k1l_> ok. now "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily ubuntustudio-desktop xorg"
<fixader> In process
<fixader> I feel like a dummy for having updates off...
<fixader> I should have told you guys that I had it off sooner.
<fixader> I am holding you up kil_? I know you said it's late. I don't want to keep you awake.
<fixader> kil_: Okay that's done. You want a paste, or do you know what I should do next?
<k1l_> ok, now  "sudo apt install wine"
<fixader> kil_: in process
<k1l_> so it installs stuff?
<fixader> So far it looks like it :)\
<k1l_> ok. so the missing security and updates packages were the issue. since the repos were pointing at them but your system couldnt  find them and solve that depencies.
<fixader> Right, makes sense
<fixader> So in theory, I should be good? The real test is when it finishes haha
<k1l_> ok, leaving now. bb :)
<fixader> Thanks so much though man! You have been a life saver
<fixader> Looks like Wine installed! Now I just have to figure out to use it haha
<Bashing-om> !yah | fixader
<pablo> afip
<bobby_> hi, how can I install a .jar file that has been blocked because it 'sin't trusted from the source site' ?
<radxxx> Bashing-om..still here?
<Bashing-om> radxxx: k,
<radxxx> *sigh* wasn't ubuntu. my gtx970 died
<radxxx> put an old card in, working ok now
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Happens . .. my card also on it's last leg ... the fan is scremming .
<radxxx> was only 7 month out. paid 500 for that bloody thing. warranty fortunately
<Bashing-om> radxxx: 970 is a recent card . warrenty ?
<radxxx> yes thankgod
<radxxx> sorry to have waisted your time. Just happened straight after that system update
<Bashing-om> radxxx: THAT is a bunch of money, reason for high concern when it does not function .
<dg4a> exit
<radxxx> thats why I never expected it to be dead. Vid cards should last a lot longer than that
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Not a real waste of time ... all in the process to know the fault ... Me presently with hard drive issue - my back up drive -, hope my drive is not dead .
<bobby_> hi, how can I install a .jar file that has been blocked because it 'sin't trusted from the source site' ?
<radxxx> arg hate it when that happens. Thats why I got a 4bay nas. One drive fails, just pull it out an put new one in, problem solved.
<Bashing-om> radxxx: A thought, power supply able to handle it ? Best I recall the 970 has a pretty high draw .
<radxxx> yeah it worked fine for the time I had it. Checked the PS with a powersupply tester, all ok
<radxxx> GTA V max setting ,running great. Might get some withdrawls waiting for the new card :P
<Bashing-om> radxxx: :p - :p
<radxxx> anyways..Im off.. thnx again :)
<haasn> (You can spend any amount of money you want on GPUs, they will still be terrible)
<RJ45> I am having problems getting the 950M in my laptop to work properly for games, I was trying everything I could for hours on end to fix a blank screen issue, I'm now having success with Xubuntu 16.04.beta with Nvidia-361 drivers (I can actually get to the desktop now), but now I have a whole other problem, Steam throws-up "OpenGL GLX Extention not supported on this display", what can I do?
<Emperor_Earth_> Jordan_U: Okay. Please mention me when you can get to it!
<Emperor_Earth_> I'm still not sure what is wrong with the iso's that I'm building with Windows + ImgBurn. I think it's something to do with the load segments?
<[GH0ST]> Hello, how can I dual-boot with Windows in UEFI?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | [GH0ST]
<ubottu> [GH0ST]: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Bashing-om> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<[GH0ST]> I don't have the option to disable secure boot.
<Bashing-om> [GH0ST]: Some machines need to set a firmware password .
<[GH0ST]> Huh?
<[GH0ST]> Oh.
<[GH0ST]> You think that might work?
<NoCode> Is there any easy way to get cmus 2.7 in wily?
<Bashing-om> [GH0ST]: maybe, I do not recall the ones that have to have the password set to access set up options .
<NotYouTu> need some help with an install on laptop
<NotYouTu> UEFI and I are not getting along
<NotYouTu> I want my laptop setup the way I've always had it, /boot on usb.  I created an efi partition on the usb (we'll call it /dev/sdb1) and one for /boot (/dev/sdb2)... but after install it just says no OS found
<nuccun> 'oy
<nuccun> So I installed Ubuntu on a flash drive (actual install, not Live system), and now I can't boot my laptop into Windows 10 without it :D
<nuccun> place is like a revolving door
<TJ-> nuccun: sounds like it/you changed the laptop's UEFI boot manager boot order. At startup press the key that gets you to the firmware's manual boot device chooser, and select Windows
<nuccun> So when it boots up without the flash drive, it takes me to a GRUB prompt
<nuccun> Just figured out all I have to do is exit GRUB and it takes me to the boot device choice screen
<nuccun> so actually no biggie :D
<TJ-> sounds like GRUB got made number-1 boot-loader
<nuccun> One thing I don't understand, and it's mainly because I don't understand GRUB, but how it exists when the flash drive isn't plugged in
<nuccun> I would think it would have been installed on the flash drive
<TJ-> if the PC is UEFI based, then the storage device will have an EFI system partition on it and every OS you install (in UEFI mode) will put a boot-loader there. In addition, the OSes can tell the firmware they want their bootloader to start first, which is likely what is happening there.
<TJ-> The alternative - if the system is starting in Legacy BIOS mode - is that grub-pc has its bootstrap code in the MBR of sector 0 and its core.img in later sectors. For that to be the case you'd be dumped at a GRUB "rescue>" prompt
<nuccun> It's just a GRUB prompt, not rescue
<nuccun> I'm not seeing any adverse affects to Windows or Ubuntu with it like this, and for fear of screwing something else up I think I'm just going to leave it since it's working ok
<TJ-> That means that core.img loads AND reads in, at a minimum, the 'normal' module
<haasn> I'm trying to run Ubuntu 15.10 inside a qemu/KVM virtual machine, but when trying to log in compiz just crashes
<TJ-> haasn: I doubt the guest has hardware accelerated 3D graphics, unless you've configured PCI pass-through?
<haasn> TJ-: I have not. I'm using the qxl graphics device
<TJ-> haasn: that'll probably be it then. qemu/kvm has mainly been used for server guests although there is now some work ongoing to add a 3D openGL pass-through
<haasn> TJ-: So unity can't run at all? Not even emulated? What are my alternatives?
<TJ-> haasn: I believe VMware and VirtualBox provide an accelerated GPU driver
<haasn> VMware and VirtualBox are both out of the question
<haasn> I tried logging in to xfce session instead of unity shell, and it works but I get no panel at the top :(
<TJ-> switch to a non-compositing desktop is the usual solution
<haasn> weird, xfce4-panel wasn't installed for some reason. Fixed now, anyway
<haasn> TJ-: I wonder if I can some how set up lightdm to automatically log in using xfce session if it's running inside a VM and unity shell otherwise
<TJ-> haasn: lightdm has script hooks you can attach your own script to, which could detect being in a guest and alter (or not) the coonfigured session
<haasn> Sounds like it's going in the direction of what I want
<haasn> Do you know if ubuntu has packaged guest additions for qemu/kvm?
<TJ-> !info qemu-quest-agent | haasn
<ubottu> haasn: Package qemu-quest-agent does not exist in wily
<TJ-> !info qemu-guest-agent | haasn
<ubottu> haasn: qemu-guest-agent (source: qemu): Guest-side qemu-system agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3+dfsg-5ubuntu9.2 (wily), package size 132 kB, installed size 570 kB
<TJ-> haha! helps to type g not q
<pcfreak30> files list file for package `libx11-6' contains empty filename. How can I resolve this? Seems to be an issue in the deb?
<haasn> TJ-: Hmm, qemu-guest-agent is installed but it doesn't seem to have affected anything
<TJ-> haasn: depends whats in it and what you expect :)
<haasn> TJ-: seems like it just installs /usr/sbin/qemu-ga; running that however just produces ‘error opening channel: No such file or directory”. Apparently google doesn't even *find* anything for the keyword “qemu-guest-agent” :p
<haasn> TJ-: What I expect is pretty easy to describe, on the other hand: I want the VM guest to auto-resize along with the window, and to share my host's cursor position instead of it being captured + emulated inside the VM
<TJ-> haasn: see http://wiki.qemu.org/Features/QAPI/GuestAgent
<haasn> This works fine for windows guests after installing the SPICE client additions
<haasn> TJ-: ah, thanks. manually running qemu-ga -m virtio-serial -p /dev/virtio-ports/* makes it work pretty much instantly
<haasn> Now I just have to patch the init script I guess
<haasn> Actually, false alarm. It didn't really work, it just removed focus from the VM so I figured it was working because my cursor behaved normally again
<haasn> And the process hangs itself up (need to pkill -9)
<haasn> Oh, I noticed the documentation suggests org.qemu.guest_agent.0 but my actual filename is com.redhat.spice.0. It probably froze up because they're speaking completely different protocols :p
<haasn> So scratch what I said about qemu guest agents: What I need is whatever it is that interfaces with com.redhat.spice.0
<Anthony-L> hey, anyone else experiencing slow download speed form ubuntu website?
<TJ-> !info xserver-xorg-video-qxl  | haasn
<ubottu> haasn: xserver-xorg-video-qxl (source: xserver-xorg-video-qxl): X.Org X server -- QXL display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.4-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 82 kB, installed size 208 kB
<TJ-> haasn: I think that might be what you need; I seem to remember Qemu uses QXL over SPICE
<haasn> TJ-: I am using QXL over SPICE. I already checked that, and xserver-xorg-video-qxl *is* installed (though I didn't install it manually)
<TJ-> haasn: I wonder if it needs configuring to be used; I'd have thought it'd show up in the Xorg.0.log
<haasn> TJ-: looks like spice-vdagent + rebooting did the trick
<haasn> (the rebooting bit was important)
<haasn> apparently the spice thing on the other end didn't like what must have been complete nonsense to it that was accidentally being sent by qemu-guest-agent, and just closed the socket
<TJ-> haasn: of the guest?
<haasn> yes
<TJ-> ahh
<haasn> automatic resizing still does not work, for some odd reason; I can set the option now (it's not disabled) but it just does nothing :)
<haasn> :( *
<haasn> How odd: In the settings manager, I can see the available display modes - and there's one at the very top which reflects the size that the display *should* have. As I change the window, I can see its values updating
<haasn> But selecting that display mode apparently does nothing
<haasn> Oops. dmesg paints a colorful picture: *ERROR* Mode doesn't fit in vram size
<haasn> it works for sufficiently small windows
<TJ-> ahh, allocate more GPU RAM for the guest
<haasn> TJ-: virt-manager won't let me edit the figure, it just says 16 MiB :/
<TJ-> I edit the XML directly, either manually or better using virsh
<haasn> Yeah, did that and it seems to work
<haasn> Now I just need GLX to work. `glxinfo` fails with extension "GLX" missing
<Guest98898> When i login to my ubuntu 14.04 system i see motd message as "136 packages can be updated.
<Guest98898> 67 updates are security updates.
<Guest98898> ". How can i install only Security updates and not packages ?
<haasn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQzMg has some interesting stuff, in particular emulating GLX would allow me to run unity in the guest as well
<Guest98898> upgrading all packages upgrade some of the library which cause service interruption.
<TJ-> Guest98898: "apt-get upgrade --target-release trusty-security" should do it.
<Guest98898> TJ- : Thanks for prompt update, let me try
<haasn> TJ-: You mentioned PCI passthrough earlier. I have a ‘spare’ GPU in my machine: the one built in to the intel CPU (on-board intel HD graphics). Do you know if I could pass that to the VM and allow it to use it for rendering, while still being able to see the VM's rendered contents as a window in my host OS (via SPICE)?
<haasn> (*and* still being able to use my nvidia GPU on the host OS)
<Guest98898> TJ- : i was looking at ubuntu docs and found "unattained-upgrades". have you use this ?
<TJ-> haasn: you're getting very complicated now :)
<TJ-> Guest98898: most servers are configured to use it
<haasn> TJ-: It's not me that's complicated, it's all this darn software!!! I just want to run steam
<TJ-> haasn: 'just' is such a small word :)
<haasn> and that's where all the nightmares start
<haasn> For starters, I couldn't run steam on my host distro even if I wanted to, but besides that, I don't want to. So I have a separate partition (with ubuntu on it) just for linux gaming and nothing else. Now, of course, I can't be bothered waiting 10 hours for a game to download while logged into an otherwise useless desktop and twiddling my thumbs, so I figured I'd ‘just’ run the same ubuntu partition inside
<haasn> a VM so I can download in the background while I use my host OS for other things..
<haasn> Now of course steam _needs_ GLX so it can render its garbage interface
<ikka> hi
<srinath> I want to remove the dnscrypt-proxy from ubuntu
<srinath> I get error: dpkg: error processing package dnscrypt-proxy (--remove):
<srinath>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<srinath> I want to remove the dnscrypt-proxy from ubuntu
<srinath> it says error like this: I get error: dpkg: error processing package dnscrypt-proxy (--remove):  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<locksmith> Why can't Mexicans be fire fighters? ....... Cuz they can't tell the difference between hose A and Hose B
<phamthanh2336> q
<ROPA> ag4ve, hi de KY1J!
<Qwertie> Hey I need a bit of help collecting information for a bug report
<Qwertie> I am collecting the suspend info for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550905 in linux (Ubuntu) "[MacBookAir7,1] Backlight control broken. Won't turn on after suspend." [Medium,Incomplete]
<kazuka> how do i add vmware-user command when ubuntu starts
<Qwertie> But the instructions for collecting the debug info assume you cant get it to resume at all. I can its just that the screen backlight wont turn on
<ROPA> I'm trying to install 15.10 onto a micro SD card (16 GB).  The installation recognizes my primary hard drive, but won't recognize the 16 GB micro SD card. I've tried with the micro sd mounted and unmounted. It shows up on the LIVE usb desktop, but the installation software won't recognize it.
<ROPA> I should also say this is a micro sd card from a cell phone, but it works for storing files and files can be deleted from the card. It is not write protected. Any Ideas??
<ROPA> kazuka, and Qwertie Sure wish I could help you both!!!
<aulex> Has anyone installed gnome on Ubuntu 15.10 using a laptop with nvidis graphics, I cannot seem to get mine installed, I tried installing Ubuntu-gnome-desktop, but I'm greeted with a blackscreen, I tried pure gnome-shell and same thing and I also tried purging everything unity and still no luck. I swapped betwee lightdm and gdm and it didn't help either, any suggestions?
<yigal> aulex: this easily could be the graphics card being used, you may need to tweak the kernel settings
<aulex> How would I go about doing that
<yigal> aulex: Let me ask you a few questions first.
<yigal> Are you using the Nouveau driver or the proprietary nvidia driver?
<aulex> Ok
<yigal> also what graphics card are you using?
<aulex> Nvidia-352, 750m
<aulex> So proprietary
<cheyan> yigal: this is aulex, I just swapped onto a terminal irc
<cheyan> off of my phone
<cheyan> so I'm using properiatery driver nvidia-352 and I have the gpu 750m
<Aussie_matt> Hi all, anyone followed the asus z205ta thread to get linux on it?
<cheyan> well, not sure where yigal went so I guess I'll ask again
<cheyan> Does anyone know how to properly install gnome, I tried installing via ubuntu-gnome-desktop, but that resulted on a blackscreen on bootup, I tried just pure gnome-shell, but same issue, and I also tried purging unity, but that also didn't work. I suspect it has something to do with my gpu has I have a 750m on my laptop running the propriatery driver nvida-352
<cheyan> I also tried swapping between gdm and lightdm, in all instances, but it never helped
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: ubuntu-gnome-desktop is the right metapackage
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: I would troubleshoot the black screen
<cheyan> im not sure how I would go about it
<cheyan> do you have suggestions
<cheyan> Shirakawasuna:
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: it may be a process (hard to say without knowing the problem)! But I would start by figuring out *what* the black screen is. I'd start by attempting to switch to a virtual terminal during the black screen (ctrl + alt + F1 or F2, etc)
<cheyan> thats what i'm in right now
<Shirakawasuna> ah, cool
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: I would then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for (EE) warnings
<Shirakawasuna> or I guess they're technically errors
<cheyan> no EE
<Shirakawasuna> huh
<cheyan> hmm I do have Xorg.0.old
<cheyan> that has some warnings in it
<Shirakawasuna> is virtual terminal 7 still the black screen?
<cheyan> how do I swap to 7 XD
<Shirakawasuna> most warnings (WW) are harmless
<Shirakawasuna> ctrl + alt + F7
<Shirakawasuna> that's where X goes by default
<cheyan> yes
<cheyan> ok
<cheyan> well I mean EE
<cheyan> in the old one I do see EE
<Shirakawasuna> check the date to make sure it's relevant
<cheyan> oh I do have warnings in Xorg.0.log
<cheyan> WW
<cheyan> no errors though
<Shirakawasuna> ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*
<Shirakawasuna> so you can know if the Xorg.0.log.old is relevant (check the timestamp)
<Shirakawasuna> if it is, tell me what the (EE) is
<cheyan> it's today about 30 minutes ago
<cheyan> I also have a failsafe log from about 2 hours ago which is when I first started this
<Shirakawasuna> cool, I'm guessing 30 minutes ago = black screen
<Shirakawasuna> so what's the (EE)
<Shirakawasuna> I'm guessing you either have an error with Xorg or a lightdm issue
<cheyan> segfault with xorg it looks like
<cheyan> oh hmm
<cheyan> interesting
<jim> Shirakawasuna, (EE) are errors in the log
<cheyan> yea I see a stack trace
<cheyan> or a backtrace, don't know what that is but I assume it's a stack trace
<cheyan> it's in reference to /usr/bin/X
<Shirakawasuna> jim: I know
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: ouch, a segfault?
<Shirakawasuna> I was expecting a nice video driver error
<jim> Shirakawasuna, you asked :P
<Shirakawasuna> jim: Ah, no I was asking cheyan what was next to the (EE) in their log :)
<cheyan> in the failsafe log
<cheyan> I also have errors
<cheyan> this is old though
<jim> oh ok
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: lets ignore that one then
<cheyan> ok
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: debugging a segfault can be tough. Is it in the Xorg.0.log? And if so, what's next to the (EE) entries?
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: Also, have you by any chance enabled PPAs / other package repos relevant to X, like xorg-edgers?
<cheyan> it's in Xorg.0.log.old, but at the end of it, it says check Xorg.0.log which is weird cause there were no errors in there
<cheyan> how can i check my list of repositories via terminal
<cheyan> I don't believe I do
<cheyan> but let's double check
<ikka> A little bit complex question: Ubuntu (assuming it's the right choice) machine with a file sharing solution (sftp for example) for a small business (a little shop for an old friend of mine, we would skip Windows). It has to be "secure" but nothing very serious. Nothing else needs to be run on the system, it won't be used for anything else. Users would need to be able to log in and upload download on a daily basis (I would teach him how to
<ikka> create and or delete users, so a GUI would be a great addition). Backup and restore every day (including the users) to be safe in case of hardware failure.. what would be the best / most efficient way to solve this. I'm not a Linux master guru:), I'm willing to read as much as possible, but some easier approach and some guides would be appreciated. Please excuse my English. Thank you.
<cheyan> so the repos I have are blackmage, for flux, docker, dolphin, dropbox, gnome3-team-ubuntu, google-chrome, kilian for flux, mumble, nodesource, obs, scud slack stuff, slack, spotify, java, sublime
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: PPAs are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cheyan> the only thing is the gnome3 repos
<cheyan> but I tried to get the latest version of gnome after it failing through gnome-ubuntu-desktop
<Shirakawasuna> I'd remove all gnome packages, then remove gnome3-team-ubuntu, then reinstall the gnome packages, just to be safe. Though I think that's *probably* not causing your issue
<cheyan> 99% it isn't, but I'll do it anyways
<Shirakawasuna> cheyan: So... what's next to your (EE) lines in Xorg.0.log.old?
<cheyan> well first few lines are
<Shirakawasuna> ikka: How secure? Why not use something like Dropbox?
<cheyan> (EE) Backtrace:
<cheyan> (EE) 0: /usr/bin/x (xorg_backtrace + hex) [hex address]
<cheyan> next file of relevance is libc.so.6
<cheyan> nvidia_drv.so
<cheyan> then from there it everything ocucrs in the X binary, im assuming that's xorg?
<Shirakawasuna> it's probably nvidia
<cheyan> yea that's what I think
<Shirakawasuna> I'd reinstall your nvidia drivers
<cheyan> I did
<cheyan> multiple times
<Shirakawasuna> Then I'd downgrade/upgrade them
<cheyan> various versions
<cheyan> yep
<cheyan> did that too
<Shirakawasuna> then I'd uninstall them with --purge if it lets you do that without removing a bunch of other packages (like xorg, gnome, etc)
<Shirakawasuna> then reinstall
<Shirakawasuna> in case it's a config
<cheyan> did that too
<cheyan> didn't require me to delete any GUI packages
<cheyan> from what I saw
<Shirakawasuna> are you totally sure you don't have a strange version of nvidia or xorg? apt-cache showpkg nvidia-{version} and check 'Versions:'. Same for xorg
<Shirakawasuna> You may also want to try nuking /etc/X11/ conf files (just move them to a backup location)
<cheyan> nvidia-352 from the dump
<cheyan> xorg version 1:7.7+ubuntu4
<cheyan> not sure how to read that
<Shirakawasuna> those are legit versions
<Shirakawasuna> I'd uninstall + purge nvidia again
<Shirakawasuna> make sure *no* nvidia-like packages remain (dpkg-query --list | grep nvidia)
<cheyan> yep
<cheyan> so clean install basically
<Shirakawasuna> then check /etc/X11 and see if any config files for it remain
<cheyan> ok
<cheyan> I have a lot of excess gnome packages installed
<Shirakawasuna> and move /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if it exists, to a backup location like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<cheyan> any suggestion in removing them
<Shirakawasuna> Yeah I'd remove those just for cleanliness' sake, though I don't think they'd cause an X segfault
<cheyan> Shirakawasuna: it's like 4:30 am for me, i'll finish this up tmmw, hopefully it works, ty for help
<kdm12> ikka: A lot of people use the business version of gmail for that
<kdm12> ikka: There's also dropbox
<kdm12> Can anyone tell me if it's actually possible to get dual booting working with full disk encryption in Wily?
<bekks> kdm12: dualbooting which other OS?
<kdm12> bekks: MacOS
<bekks> kdm12: Then the answer is "no", since you cannot encrypt the entire disk, if another non-Linux OS is to be installed on the same disk.
<bekks> kdm12: You can just encrypt your Ubuntu.
<kdm12> bekks: Can I not encrypt the macos partition with macos, and the ubuntu partitions with ubuntu?
<bekks> kdm12: Sure, but thats not "full disk encryption".
<bekks> kdm12: Because you are using two different encryption mechanisms, and you are not encrypting the entire disk with one of them.
<kdm12> bekks: It's partition level, which is the same thing, surely? Anyhow I;m not quite sure if it will work, or how to go about setting it up.
<bekks> If it is the same thing, you set it up just the same - on a smaller partition.
<bekks> kdm12: Are you using an Apple computer?
<kdm12> bekks: Yes, it's a macbook. I can get one OS encrypted on it, but not both. Half the problem is the graphical installer doesnt support it, the other of the problem is that booting is complex. Grub has to launch the OS, the OS has to prompt for the key, and then launch.
<bekks> kdm12: If the graphical installer does not support it, use the text installer, which supports it.
<kdm12> bekks: I could use an encrypted home as a workaround, but it's not as secure.
<kdm12> bekks: Have you manage to get it working?
<bekks> And using a MAcbook, I'd stick with using OSX on the entire disk, and just setup a VM for Ubuntu.
<kdm12> Ubuntu is the primary OS for me :P
<bekks> kdm12: I havent used the graphical installer until now - at all.
<kdm12> bekks: I mean have you managed to do with the console mode installer?
<HaloSponge> Anyone know when I can buy a Convergence phone direct from the manufacturers website. Links would be nice ?
<bekks> kdm12: I havent used anything else but the console installer until now :) And yes, it works.
<kdm12> bekks: Can I please ask how you setup the boot for both OS?
<kdm12> bekks: My problem is that it wont recognise an encrypted OS, so I need to somehow setup everything manually
<bekks> kdm12: Then you have to create a grub entry, manually.
<EriC^^> kdm12: are you using uefi?
<kdm12> bekks: I've tried this but it doesn't work. I just get a black screen. http://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot
<HaloSponge> Anyone know where I can get a Convergence phone, exactly ?
<kdm12> EriC^^: It's a new macbook. I think it's EFI.
<EriC^^> kdm12: maybe use refind to boot grub and macosx and they can handle the decryption of their partitions?
<EriC^^> the efi partition would have to be unencrypted though
<HaloSponge> I'm sneezing my question, now.
<kdm12> EriC^^: Thanks. Give me some time to try this.
<lhr> 0.0
<ikka> A little bit complex question: Ubuntu (assuming it's the right choice) machine with a file sharing solution (sftp for example) for a small business (a little shop for an old friend of mine, we would skip Windows). It has to be "secure" but nothing very serious. Nothing else needs to be run on the system, it won't be used for anything else. Users would need to be able to log in and upload download on a daily basis (I would teach him how to
<ikka> create and or delete users, so a GUI would be a great addition). Backup and restore every day (including the users) to be safe in case of hardware failure.. what would be the best / most efficient way to solve this. I'm not a Linux master guru:), I'm willing to read as much as possible, but some easier approach and some guides would be appreciated.
<lhr> zz
<joshuag> hi
<u3oJlup5aHg> *wave*
<lhr> 0.0
<lhr> how can i
<lhr> reg a nikname
<EriC^^> /nickserv register <password> <email>
<Guest51232> I just tried Manjaro and the install didn't go very well. I booted up to a grub error: 'no such partition'. After fixing that, I got an error in Ubuntu's GRUB screen: error symbol 'grub_efi_secure_boot' not found. I've fixed all that but I want to know how I can clean up residue from the failed install.
<joshuag> is linux getting better at getting more games for it?
<Guest37128> ciao
<Guest37128> !list
<ubottu> Guest37128: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Seveas> Why is it always italians with the !list?
<Seveas> is warez via irc still big there?
<Pointblank_1> Hello, have this question - when I do sudo update-rc.d myapp defaults it makes a bunch of links. Which command will restore original state? I did not understand the manuals about this. Ty
<Seveas> Pointblank_1: that commoand restores defaults. Though it's becoming rapidly obsolete in the world of systemd
<Pointblank_1> Seveas Ty. I want to clear everything of that app from the system. When I do that command I see the creation of links, not erasing them.
<Seveas> sudo apt-get remove --purge thatapp
<Pointblank_1> Seveas ty again, taking a note of it. You said it is obsolete. What is the current method suggested, just for my info?
<Seveas> good question. My systemd-fu is not quite up to modern standards :)
<kbrgl> Is there any command for viewing the current grub configuration
<Pointblank_1> Seveas - OK. by the way, I hope we talked of the same thing. That app was not installed through sudo apt-get install. Is just an executable I am running as a service.
<Seveas> kbrgl: less /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Seveas> Pointblank_1: in that case update-rc.d -f remove initscriptname
<Seveas> or manually remove all its symlinks in /etc/rc?.d/ :)
<Pointblank_1> Seveas I think it is the thing I need to know. That "manual removal" I read is a common mistake of system administrators. That when you do this, next time they are restored.
<Seveas> Pointblank_1: neh, if you manually installed it, no automated thing will bring it back
<imacros> selam
<imacros> türk olan var mı ?
<imacros> yada türkçe bilen ?
<Pointblank_1> Seveas OK, this mystified me (found for you: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-rc.d.8.html#contenttoc3) Third paragraph. So taking your fix as the solution for my problem and thank you for your help! :)
<Seveas> Pointblank_1: that paragraph is correct. postinst scripts, which are part of packages that are installed with apt-get, will updo whatever you do for such packages
<Seveas> But that does not apply to random binaries you installed by hand :)
<ferz> Hi, how can I update lighttpd?  As package it seems quite old 1.4.33 while now there is 1.4.39
<Seveas> !info lighttpd
<ubottu> lighttpd (source: lighttpd): fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.35-4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 246 kB, installed size 922 kB
<Seveas> upgrade to wily for 1.4.35
<Seveas> !info lighttpd xenial
<ubottu> lighttpd (source: lighttpd): fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.35-4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 246 kB, installed size 922 kB
<ubik123> Somebody know how good the BQ Ubuntu tablet is?
<cfhowlett> you mean the unreleased version??
<ubik123> yes
<cfhowlett> do the math
<drmagoo> Does anyone here know if its possible to run rdesktop with geometry set to one thing and "screen resolution" to something else?
<cfhowlett> unreleased ... UNreleased
<Seveas> cfhowlett: your time machine broken again?
<cfhowlett> whut?  did I miss a memo, Seveas ?  please explain
<ubik123> 2 GB RAM sounds a little bit less
<ubik123> for the ubuntu tablet
<Seveas> cfhowlett: I'm guessing ubik123 expects us to have a time machine to go to the future and see how good it is :)
<cfhowlett> ah, yes.
<ubik123> yes, of course :D
<ubik123> but bq ubuntu smartphone is quite good
<cfhowlett> my machine is still getting steampunked from my encounter with the Morlocks
<ubik123> except of that skype doesn't run
<Seveas> ubik123: http://www.delorean.com/
<Aussie_matt> anyone know if kemyLand and HarryHarryHarry from the ubuntu forums get on irc?
<Seveas> Aussie_matt: not under those names at least
<Aussie_matt> Seveas: ok.... hope they pop up :)
<Seveas> why not simply poke them on the forums?
<Aussie_matt> I'm not a member... I just wanna ask them about their epic x205ta asus thread... I'm a mageia guy
<Marezz> Doing apt-get upgrade on 14.04 wont get me systemd right?
<ferz> Marezz: what's wrong with systemd?
<Tammyton> Any time I boot into Ubuntu, it takes me to the ctrl+alt+f1 screen
<Tammyton> I have to type sudo service lightdm restart to get to the actual login screen
<Marezz> ferz, sorry i dont want to get into that discussion, i dont like systemd, lets leave it at that.
<Tammyton> It says "Unknown instance" before taking me to the login screen
<Tammyton> does anyone know how to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  do you see the 5 dots during startup? if yes, hit f12 when you see them
<Tammyton> I don't
<Tammyton> But it does say something about cleaning a diary?
<iain> has ubuntu ever booted tammyton?
<Tammyton> yeah, I'm in ubuntu at the moment
<Tammyton> Basically, when I boot ubuntu it says "cleaning diary" or something along those lines
<Tammyton> then takes me to the ctrl+alt+f1 screen
<Tammyton> I type in sudo service restart lightdm
<Tammyton> In the console it says "instance not found"
<Tammyton> and then it takes me to the actual graphical login screen
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  use  sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo autoclean
<MonkeyDust> when you're in tty1
<Tammyton> is tty1 the ctrl+alt+f1 console thing?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Tammyton> do I need to restart my computer, or can I do it while I'm logged in?
<iain> so turn on computer  > ubuntu boots to command line >
<Tammyton> oh alright
<Tammyton> yeah^
<iain> is that a yeah to me?
<Tammyton> yes
<iain> k
<Tammyton> Brb, going to try what monkeydust said
<iain> then try running the he siad
<ferz> Marezz: https://github.com/ServiceManager/ServiceManager
<iain> he/she
<Tammyton> This time it went into the console, then almost immediately went to the real login screen. This occasionally happens
<Tammyton> So I didn't actually get to write the command in
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  ok, but still use the commands i suggested
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  use  sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo autoclean
<Tammyton> Just tried. It says command autoclean not found
<iain> just run each command individually
<peterkotan> hey
<iain> sudo apt-get autoremove
<iain> sudo autoclean
<iain> in the console now
<iain> then reboot
<iain> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Tammyton> okay, thanks
<peterkotan> hey
<iain> so sudo raises the prvilages of the command, apt-get is the package manager and then you are telling the package manager to do something
<iain> not sure it will fix it but hey worth a shot
<peterkotan> after ~sudo su, u can leave the sudo command not?
<iain>  not sure of your question, peter, try again
<peterkotan> there is a command "sudo su"
<Tammyton> I've just done what you said, but I'm still getting command autoclean not found
<iain> su = sudo
<iain> same thing
<peterkotan> o aright i see thanks
<iain> oh actually ia mwrong
<iain> wrong
<iain> sorry
<iain> so we need sudo in ubuntu
<iain> su is used in differnt linux distros and raises privialges permantely
<iain> so use sudo in ubuntu with system commans peter
<peterkotan> i thought with the "sudo su" command u gonna be in the root, so u can leave the sudo next time.. for example...sudo so  ->pw   -> apt-get
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  try sudo apt-get clean
<peterkotan> and whats the diff between the terminal  emulator, and the ctrl + alt + f2?
<iain> no idea about that peter
<MonkeyDust> peterkotan  the terminal has config files, like bashrc etc
<Tammyton> MonkeyDust okay, I've just done sudo apt-get clean, but it didn't give me any output or say that it's installed anything
<MonkeyDust> peterkotan  e.g. an alias will work in the terminal, but not in tty1
<peterkotan> alright. im quiet newbie, after being a windows user for so long (sorry dont want to hurt anybody)
<iain> type apt-get --help
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  sudo apt install aptitude ... then: sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<Tammyton> thanks, I'll try it
<iain> type apt-get autoremove
<Tammyton> MonkeyDust done
<Tammyton> okay
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  aptitude is not 'done' after a few seconds, it takes a while
<Tammyton> oh, but it's letting me type commands in again so I assumed it was finished
<MonkeyDust> aptitude purge ~c, even
<Tammyton> yeah I did that
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  i'm running out of ideas now
<iain> reboot and report what happens
<Tammyton> alright
<peterkotan> in pidgin can we turn off the messages about logging and quitin?
<minasota> What will happen if I add the weechat repo to my sources list? When I update will it try to update both versions of weechat that are installed?
<MonkeyDust> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 58 kB
<MonkeyDust> minasota  weechat sits in the universe repo, no need to add a source
<minasota> MonkeyDust: I'm on trusty and want to stay lts.
<Tammyton> Well now it goes to the console, asks for my login name and a second later goes to the actual login screen. So I guess that's better than what it was originally
<MonkeyDust> !info weechat trusty
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<minasota> apt-cache show weechat doesn't show a newer version?
<BlackVenom> Hey anyone around that can help with a samba issue
<BlackVenom> My Mac only seems to spot it on the odd occasion
<Tammyton> monkeydust This comes up before the console screen, if that makes any difference? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15423665/
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Tammyton> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Tammyton> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<minasota> MonkeyDust: I'm using 0.4.2-3. If I install 1.3-1 from the universe repo will it just simply upgrade my version with settings in tact?
<Tammyton> accidentally pasted twice
<MonkeyDust> minasota  not sure, never tried
<iain> you may have a hardware problem
<Tammyton> oh alright
<Tammyton> do you think reinstalling ubuntu could help?
<Tammyton> The first time I installed ubuntu I didn't have this problem. I had a different issue with it though, so I deleted the partition and reinstalled
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  one more thing: fsck -TV /dev/sda1   <-- replace sda1 with your specific dev
<iain> tam type: sudo lsblk and paste the results
<minasota> MonkeyDust: I guess I don't understand how that works in Ubuntu. 14.04 only goes to 0.4.2-3 for weechat. If I add a source or pull from a newer release repo, does that package get broken
<Tammyton> do you know how I find out which dev I'm using?
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  what iain says
<mave_> no, it gets replaced minasota
<Tammyton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15423709/
<Tammyton> oh cheers
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  and now: lsblk -f
<Tammyton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15423721/
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  looks like ubuntu sits in sda6
<iain> can u confirm how many hard drive you have in your system
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  looks like ubuntu sits in sdb6
<Tammyton> thanks
<Tammyton> it says it will cause filesystem damange :x
<Tammyton> should I just do it?
<minasota> mave_: Ok, so if I use willy repo I don't need to purge the package, but if I add a wwechat.list file and repo to my sources list that pulls from weechat.org and install, I will have two versions of weecaht installed?
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  first backup, before you start modifying partitions
<Tammyton> this will only modify my sdb6 partition though right?
<Tammyton> It says it can't continue because it's mounted anyway
<Tammyton> thanks for your help. I may just try reinstalling ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Tammyton  good luck
<iain> hope i kind of helped
<iain> laters
<anthony> hey all how's it going?
<anthony> am newbie
<Guest75241> what is this for?
<MonkeyDust> Guest75241  this is ubuntu support, ask your ubuntu question here
<ben__> is anybody there
<MonkeyDust> ben__  type /names
<ssarah> hei guys what happened to xvba-va-driver from these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Enabling_Video_Hardware_Acceleration ?
<ssarah> im using fglrx driver in ubuntu 15.10
<ssarah> cant find it in apt-cache search either
<cagee> Hi. I am having trouble with bluetooth
<cagee> asus x550L, the bluetooth appears to be available, but enabling it does nothing
<MonkeyDust> cagee  install blueman
<cagee> k
<cagee> no adapter found, it says :p
<peterkotan> anybody any idea how to start learning ubuntu?:)
<MonkeyDust> !manual | peterkotan
<ubottu> peterkotan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> !manual | peterkotan read
<ubottu> peterkotan read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cagee> depends what you use it for and your linux skills level
<ALFA> by doing !
<MonkeyDust> peterkotan  what ALFA  says: learn it like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<peterkotan> hey that was fast guys thanks:)
<peterkotan> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Village> Hello Guys, i want install phpsysinfo on my DS Ubuntu 14.04, maybe someone can help me?
<k1l> Village: where is the exact problem?
<k1l> !away > cglocke|BNC
<ubottu> cglocke|BNC, please see my private message
<Tin_man> Village,  i'm not sure about phpsysinfo, but the regular sysinfo can be installed by sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<cagee> I am using 14.04, should I update to 15.10? Waiting for 16.04 ;p. Maybe 15.10 fixes my bluetooth
<Village> k1l, i don't know what i need do after sudo apt-get install phpsysinfo..
<Village> Tin_man, can you show example?
<cagee> village, google sysinfo install guide?
<Village> cagee, i don't know from google, it's to hard understand form me, one write that second one different.. i want live help from peoples who faced with it
<cagee> what is sysinfo btw, is it that web page that shows all the info? Or some native program?
<cfhowlett> cagee, read man sysinfo
<Village> cagee, wait, i show you example, it's shows DS info
<Tin_man> there is no phpsysinfo in the apt-get library, just sysinfo
<SchrodingersScat> Village: in package phpsysinfo I see this file, does this help? /etc/phpsysinfo/config.php
<SchrodingersScat> Village: also /usr/share/doc/phpsysinfo/README
<k1l> Tin_man: there is phpsysinfo in the repos
<Village> cagee - http://phpsysinfo.github.io/phpsysinfo/demos.html
<SchrodingersScat> !info phpsysinfo | Tin_man
<ubottu> Tin_man: phpsysinfo (source: phpsysinfo): PHP based host information. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.17-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 372 kB, installed size 1934 kB
<Tin_man> sysinfo shows a complete breakdown of your system..
<k1l> Village: you just need to link it from /usr/share/phpsysinfo to the folder in /var/www you want it to run in
<cagee> Village: okay, it is a web page as I expected
<Tin_man> SchrodingersScat, i'm not interested in phpsysinfo
<Village> SchrodingersScat, i don't understand from docs..
<SchrodingersScat> Tin_man: just explaining that at least in wily it does exist.
<Village> k1l, how i can do it?
<Tin_man> ok
<k1l> Village: ln -s /usr/share/phpsysinfo /var/www/
<Village> if to /var/www/html good? Because my page is at /html
<Village> and what tag -s meens?
<k1l> adjust that to your need. i dont know your setup there
<MonkeyDust> -s means symbolic
<cagee> village you can always do "man ln"
<Village> ok Guys, let me try with it, i will write whats happenings
<Village> k1l, what differents between "ln -s /usr/share/phpsysinfo /var/www/html" and without -s ?
<bekks> Village: -s creates a symlink, without -s it created a hardlink.
<Village> Ok, thanks
<MonkeyDust> Village  without -s, it's a copy that changes with the original ... when you delete the original, the copy stays
<bekks> a hardlink isnt a copy, it is a second reference for the same inode.
<zerox> hi
<zerox> This will fail: service start transmission-daemon
<zerox> but this will success: /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon start
<zerox> why?
<zerox> what's the difference: service start FOOBAR, and: /etc/init.d/FOOBAR start
<Village> MonkeyDust, understand, thanks
<MonkeyDust> zerox  the syntax ... put the start in the end
<graps> Hi
<zerox> MonkeyDust: Sorry, I do meant "service FOOBAR start"...
<k1l> zerox: the first is a (wrong) upstart syntax. the last one is sysvinit.
<Village> k1l, i thinks it's works, but don't show many info
<Village> just little bit
<Village> But be good, thank you k1l
<Tammyton> MonkeyDust reinstalling ubuntu fixed it :)
<zerox> # service transmission-daemon start: result: transmission-daemon start/running, process 1836.  But actually it fails, with some error log
<k1l> zerox: what errors?
<zerox> from log file: [20:49:03.838] transmission-daemon Error loading config file -- exiting. (daemon.c:498)
<xmj> moin
<zerox> but run /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon start, there is no such error, daemon is working well.
<xmj> does the dell xps13 developer edition come with an ubuntu version that has zfs as default Filesytem?
<zerox> if run manually: transmission-daemon -f -g /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info, there is no error too.
<MonkeyDust> xmj  #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> zerox: as what user is it to be run in the config file?
<zerox> does "service start FOOBAR" ultimately invoke /etc/init.d/FOOBAR ?
<zerox> I have set "USER=root" in the /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon script file.
<k1l> zerox: eeeek
<zerox> Sorry, I meant "service FOOBAR start"...
<zerox> I'm running a virtual machine, only root user in it.
<bekks> zerox: which OS are you running in your guest?
<k1l> this doesnt sound like a ubuntu setup.
<zerox> The hypervisor is SmartOS, one virtual machine provides SAMBA. another one, whose OS is Ubuntu 14.04, will run transmission-daemon.
<zerox> Isn't "/etc/init.d/foo" equivalent to "service foo" ?
<k1l> zerox: its 2 different init systems
<zerox> so I just stick to /etc/init.d/foo?
<k1l> i would suggest you make a proper ubuntu vm setup there.
<ioria> zerox, "Note:Restarting (or reloading) Transmission daemon can be tricky. Restarting the the daemon (while it is already running) would rewrite the Transmission settings files to its original state. In other words, restarting the Transmission daemon would reset all the custom settings you saved. "
<ioria> zerox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransmissionHowTo#Starting_and_Stopping_Transmission_Daemon
<zerox> ioria: I'm aware of this. So I stopped the daemon, modified the settings.json, and run the daemon manually to make sure the settings.json file is okay.
<ioria> zerox, oh
<zerox> I just restarted the Ubuntu 14.04. When I'm back to the system, there is no process listening at port 9091 (normally transmission-daemon listens on this). And the logged error is: transmission-daemon Error loading config file -- exiting. (daemon.c:498)
<zerox> Then I just run "/etc/init.d/transmission-daemon start", everything goes okay.
<k1l> zerox: then look at the upstart starting script
<k1l> zerox: but your "root only" setup is out of the focus. ubuntu doesnt use such an setup.
<zerox> k1l: what is the upstart starting script?
<k1l> !upstart | zerox
<ubottu> zerox: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ioria> zerox, grep   ENABLE_DAEMON     /etc/default/transmission-daemon
<zerox> ENABLE_DAEMON=1
<ioria> zerox,  try 0 ?
<peterkotan> is facebook chat works with pigdin?
<bekks> peterkotan: Officially, FB does not support any 3rd party clients.
<haasn> What's the easiest way to get a newer kernel onto a ubuntu system for testing? I'm trying to try out a feature that seems to require Linux 4.4, but my 15.10 installation only ships with 4.2
<k1l> !mainline | haasn
<ubottu> haasn: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<peterkotan> is there any other way?
<zerox> Looks like it's the permission error. No access to /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<peterkotan> anybody have an idea where to start learning linux?
<k1l> peterkotan: install it. use it. read about stuff you want to do or you want t fix. basically learning by doing.
<peterkotan> k1l: yeah i dont really know what to use for
<k1l> use it as your desktop like you use some other OS now.
<hetii> Hi
<hetii>  I follow this howto: http://ipxe.org/appnote/ubuntu_live but I end with kernel panic in not-syncing  attemting to kill init, any clue why ?
<peterkotan> k1l: alright thanks
<dav> hie
<dav> any one?
<iputra> hi
<cfhowlett> dav, no questions = no answers
<dav> ok
<dav> i'm new in linux
<jatin30> Having trouble in running sudo dpkg -i linux-image-3.0.0-rc3-xia_05_amd64.deb
<dav> can anyone help me in setup pidgin with fb account
<jatin30> Can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15424610/
<dav> ?
<k1l> jatin30: we had all this the last time. you need to specifiy the /path/to/linux-kernel.deb if that .deb file is not in the same folder
<dav> did u type the correct name @jatin
<k1l> dav: facebook doesnt allow any other clients anymore.
<binarydepth> Does DKMS has a INFO or MAN page  ?
<dav> yeah ,that is what i was also thinking
<jatin30> K1l: yeah I know sorry I had to compile the kernel again and I forgot it
<dav> all thanks goes to messenger
<dav> is unity better than mate?
<cfhowlett> dav, test it for yourself and make up your own mind.  it's free.
<k1l> dav: if its better for you, we cant tell you. just test it :)
<dav> can anyone give me cmds to replace mate with unity
<MonkeyDust> dav  install mate, logout, switch login
<k1l> dav: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> sudo apt  install ubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> dav  install mate, logout, switch, login
<MonkeyDust> oh, replace mate, i misread
<dav> haha
<k1l> jatin30: do you know in which folder the .deb file is?
<jatin30> k1l: finding it
<dav> i want to first replace mate ,test it and then get it back.
<k1l> dav: you can use several desktops on ubuntu. you can switch on the login screen
<dav> and how do i install unity ?
<cfhowlett> sudo apt  install ubuntu-desktop, dav
<k1l> scroll up. we already told you
<dav> ok,gotcha thx guys
<maddawg3> isnt unity installed by default?
<maddawg3> i thought that was the go-to for ubuntu
<dav> na,it's Mate
<maddawg3> tho i havent used ubuntu desktop in years so wat do i know
<maddawg3> just server here
<k1l> maddawg3: not if you install a flavor that ships with another desktop preinstalled
<teward> maddawg3: ubuntu-desktop is the default for pure Ubuntu, Ubuntu MATE doesn't have ubuntu-desktop, they've got their own set.  in either case, ubuntu-desktop will install Unity and dependencies.
<iputra> dav: youre pproblemm clear ?
<dav> i am new to Linux ,and i just to test hell a lot of it
<Guest90604> helo...
<dav> downloading unity now
<iputra> dav: i can use facebook chat in pidgin
<dav> hey how do i setup it with mate,and can i remove it later
<dav> but mine not wrking
<dav> can you tell me settings
<dav> and version of pidgin that you are using ,iputra
<iputra> dav: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/08/use-facebook-chat-in-pidgin-with-purple.html
<iputra> my pidgin version is 2.10.11
<maddawg3> gotcha teward
<dav> it's purple-facebook library
<maddawg3> too many ubuntu flavors now
<pizzom> ciao
<dav> guys ,How to setup unity and then remove it (after testing)
<k1l> dav: remove the meta-package you installed
<dav> kll:meta-packages of unity?right
<k1l> dav: no
<k1l> dav: install "ubuntu-desktop" which will install all the stuff needed for the ubuntu standard desktop that is unity.
<maddawg3> not just remove but actually purge
<maddawg3> yea if you install ubuntu-desktop it will work but to remove it do apt-get purge <package name>
<k1l> dav: then logout. choose unity on the login screen, login. (this was told to you now 10 times. )
<maddawg3> not just remove
<dav> ok,can i use both of them
<k1l> dav: yes
<maddawg3> at the same time dav?
<k1l> dav: just choose the desktop you like on the login screen.
<maddawg3> no but you just logoff and select a different destkop env*
<dav> and remove one of them without hurting another one
<maddawg3> yes
<k1l> dav: yes
<maddawg3> just reverse the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<maddawg3> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<maddawg3> and it will remove it and delete anything associated with it
<dav> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<maddawg3> that was put on when you installed it basically
<maddawg3> no purge
<maddawg3> dont just remove
<maddawg3> you want it to remove everything
<k1l> dav: just install ubuntu-desktop and start using it. seems like the removing is too much information for you right now
<maddawg3> purge will literally get rid of everything you installed when you installed it basically
<maddawg3> LOL
<maddawg3> i think it removes all the dependencies you installed with it that are used by it
<dav> guys you are confusing me
<maddawg3> what's confusing?
<dav> ok,leave
<maddawg3> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<maddawg3> and to remove
<maddawg3> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<dav> i will handle else myself
<maddawg3> DONE
<maddawg3> ok well you asked
<maddawg3> were given answers
<maddawg3> and then kept asking the same question
<dav> hey,are you programmers?
<maddawg3> ....
<maddawg3> you wanna talk to developers go to #ubuntu-dev
<dav> ... (3*.)
<maddawg3> i'm a linux systems administrator
<dav> ok
<maddawg3> which means i know how to use the OS
<maddawg3> dav you use windows?
<dav> yeah
<dav> i'm a c++ programmer
<maddawg3> you know when you uninstall in windows how it leaves stuff behind in the registry sometimes?
<dav> yes
<maddawg3> well if you do just apt-get remove <package name>
<maddawg3> it tends to leave stuff behind as well
<dav> ok
<maddawg3> doing sudo apt-get purge <package name> removes it and DELETES everything
<maddawg3> leaving nothing behind that was installed when you installed the package
<dav> im getting it
<maddawg3> therefore being a complete uninstall
<dav> now
<dav> ths
<dav> thx
<maddawg3> must be taking first class in linux lol :-P
<dav> haha
<dav> i love to learn
<haifei> en
<dav> en == english?
<maddawg3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/231562/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-get-purge-and-apt-get-remove
<dav> tell me more about ubuntu,maddawg3
<Guest61864> tired
<cfhowlett> dav, if you want to learn read the manual.  or www.fullcirclemagazine.org  start at #0 and continue
<maddawg3> you can go read about it on the google
<maddawg3> HowToLinux.com
<maddawg3> lol
<maddawg3> ooo i am buying that domain name right now
<maddawg3> HELL YEA
<maddawg3> damn it's owned
<cfhowlett> also --- it's offtopic
<dav> is there any source from where i can learn about Linux Kernel's interrupts and Api's
<maddawg3> i apologize... i'll look for "HowToUbuntu.com" instead
<maddawg3> sheesh topic nazis
<vervet> maddawg3: I don't think purge removes the dependencies, you have to run apt-get autoremove to do that
<maddawg3> ah yea true
<maddawg3> but no reason to in his case me thinks
<vervet> yep, probably not
<Guest61864> to learn more about linux,you have to buy a great book
<maddawg3> but i wouldnt do just a "apt-get remove" for sure
<dav> that's what i was waiting for.
<maddawg3> i cant think of any time that i've ever wanted to keep config files after removing a package
<cfhowlett> "buy"?  false.  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<dav> ok,guys thanks for your help really learned a lot
<dav> quit():Bye
<Seveas> maddawg3: I can think of lots of times where you wnated it :)
<Seveas> (hint every time you upgrade a package, it's removed and installed)
<maddawg3> oh true
<maddawg3> if you want to get technicasl
<maddawg3> lol
<maddawg3> but there's also apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> that does the same thing
<wsdjeg> ubuntu startup need more thank 120s,how could I find what is going on?
<ogra_> boot without splash to see actual boot messages would be a start
<MonkeyDust> wsdjeg  a few tips http://paste.ubuntu.com/15425107/
<Emperor_Earth_> Jordan_U: Hey, is now convenient for you?
<STONE-CHN> aha
<k1l> wsdjeg: what ubuntu version exactly?
<wsdjeg> 15.10,
<wsdjeg> when I first time install this os,the system startup only need 20s
<k1l> wsdjeg: systemd-analyze time
<wsdjeg> Startup finished in 8.107s (kernel) + 29.343s (userspace) = 37.450s
<wsdjeg> ok,it is 37s,but it is too long for me
<sphaerox> hey, can i install gnomes themes on unity too?
<MonkeyDust> sphaerox  i guess that would be gtk3 themes ... unity is a compiz layer over gnome3
<sphaerox> ahh okay, thanks man
<hinnerk> hi. I'm running ubuntu 15.10 on my laptop, fairly standard installation. java is version 1.7.0.95. Apparently javaws is not available. I thought it would be commonly part of java? What do I need to get it?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<d> iji
<d> hello
<MonkeyDust> ws2k3
<aliens> hello i want to install Ubuntu on an EUFI machine
<aliens> do i just run live USB and let it sort itself out?
<aliens> no dual boot, just Ubuntu
<TJ-> aliens: provided you ensure you boot the Live image in UEFI mode, not Legacy BIOS. That is down to how the PC's boot manager prsents the options, plus things like SecureBoot, FastBoot and others in the system's config.
<aliens> TJ-: I have option to boot in EUFI secure boot mode, or I can run Legacy BIOS
<aliens> i.e. my USB stick is under "Legacy boot" options
<aliens> i dont have anything specific either...
<jerome__> hi guys
<aliens> i tried installing OpenSUSE, its "opensuse-secureboot" showed up under UEFI mode, so I need a way to overwrite that data
<jerome__> I have a small issue :  foreman is setting up a domain with bind integration, working great when creating a vm, but when deleting it, the entry is not deleted in bind
<aliens> so my question is - Legacy BIOS or UEFI?
<TJ-> aliens: I'd try UEFI; SecureBoot to start with. If that fails, disable SecureBoot and try again
<ROPA> Hi All, I need help installing 15.10 from a live USB to a microsd  card. The microsd card is not write protected and it is in an 'adapter', so it will fit into my existing full sized SD slot on my laptop.
<ROPA> The problem is that the installation program will not allow me to select the microsd card as a destination for the new install. The microsd is fully functional, ubuntu recognizes it and I can copy and delete files from/to it.
<ROPA> I should also say that the microsd card came from a cell phone, but I expected the installation program to overwrite the entire contents of the sdcard anyway.
<ROPA> HHHHHHEEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPP!!!!
<ROPA> hi AG4VE de KY1J!!
<SchrodingersScat> how big is the card?
<MonkeyDust> ROPA  drop the caps
<ROPA> ok on caps, sorry. Card is 16 GB.
<BluesKaj> ROPA, use gparted to reformat microsdcard to fat32
<TJ-> ROPA: have you ensured any existing file-systems on the SD-card are *unmounted* before trying to partition the device, or does the installer not even offer the SDcard as a mass storage device option?
<ROPA> SchrodingersScat, ok, not sure what the format is now, but ubuntu recognizes it without problems, just won't work in the install mode. I will reformat and try again.
<TJ-> ROPA: if it is on /dev/mmcblk* device node then the installer might not like the fact its MMC rather than SCSI
<ROPA> tj I tried it mounted and unmounted.
<TJ-> ROPA: is it a /dev/mmcblk* device ?
<ROPA> tj not sure what that means........
<ROPA> tj if I reformat, will the result be an scsi device?
<alexius> hi
<alexius> hola
<TJ-> ROPA nothing to do with 'formatting' - no formatting required; the installer partitions/formats
<TJ-> ROPA MMC or SCSI are 2 types of mass-storage hardware device interfaces; many built-in sd-card adapters use MMC (Multi Media Card) interface directly. SSD, HDD generally use {PS}ATA presented as SCSI devices
<ROPA> tj OK, I opened the 'disks utility', it states the partition type is W95 FAT32 (bootable) LBA.
<ROPA> gparted lists it as fat32, but there is a yellow trianle on that line with an exclamation character in the triangle.
<adrian_1908> ROPA, maybe try reformatting it again and see if the warning disappears.
<ROPA> tj OK, I just looed up the meaning of the yellow triangle, it means "Unable to open /dev/sdc read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdc has been opened read-only."
<ROPA> looed = looked, typo.
<ROPA> I will try to reformat now.
<ROPA> ok, gparted says it can't write to the drive because it is mounted as 'read only'.
<AndChat71489> sudo/ gparted
<ROPA> so, right now, my microsd card has no partitions, says 'unallocated'.
<ROPA> I thought gparted was always run as sudo.
<ROPA> brb
<ROPA> ok, I closed gparted, started it from the command line with "sudo gparted". The warning and the yellow triangle are still there and it says it can't write to the drive becqauseit is 'read only'.
<ROPA> I have a smaller 8GB microsd card, I'll insert it and see if it has a similar issue.
<AndChat71489> sudo/ cfdisk
<ROPA> by the way, the command line output says "Unable to open /dev/sdc read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdc has been opened read-only."
<AndChat71489> cfdisk/ dev/ sdb1
<AndChat71489> cfdisk /dev/sdb
<michael_mbp> hi all
<michael_mbp> Thoughts on recommending a decent laptop for Ubuntu please?  Something Lenovo?
<lapyo> lenovo thinkpad
<michael_mbp> lapyo: any particular series?
<lapyo> it depends on what you want
<ROPA> michael_mbp, I had fantastic performance with a Dell Model 15 and a Dell Model 15R, ordered them with P5 processor and ubuntu FLIES!!
<michael_mbp> well something that's quick, circa 16 gig ram, SSD would be nice.
<lapyo> lenovo has pretty good sites for searching the one you want
<ROPA> Dell also has 14 inch and 17 inch versions of the same laptop.
<michael_mbp> ROPA: ah.
<michael_mbp> ugh these come with windows stock :/
<ROPA> As a company though, I DO NOT recommend Dell, I sold both due to Dells treatment of me to fix a waranty problem::>
<michael_mbp> ROPA: yeah, I'm stuck too in that regard as I'm in Sri Lanka and the company behind Dell is pants.
<ROPA> Yes, you cannot buy a Dell computer without paying for windows, although they will supply one with linux only instead.
<michael_mbp> One of the reasons all my equipment current is Apple, mainly cause I get warranty done in Singapore.  I spend 99% of my time in xterm on a Mac LOL.
<michael_mbp> ROPA: good to know, thanks.
<michael_mbp> trying to find a good model, horrid UX http://shopap.lenovo.com/lk/en/laptops/lenovo/
<kbrgl> I'm using a Lenovo Yoga 500 model 80N4 and it works pretty great
<michael_mbp> kbrgl: thanks!
<ROPA> ok, michael_mbp  GL to you. In closing, used Dells are available on ebay, not sure if a used computer meets your needs. Aloha.
<AndChat71489> ROPA create a partition with cfdisk, than reboot your laptop e you can delete it with sudo/ Gparted
<michael_mbp> I'll check the local Dell agent and see what they stock. thanks mate.
<michael_mbp> I plan to run FreeBSD, maybe Archlinux, and a couple others.
<michael_mbp> toying with Virtualbox only gets me so far ;-)
<BluesKaj> michael_mbp, my understanding that MS practically gives windows away to the manufacturers just so they install it on all their consumer computers
<michael_mbp> BluesKaj: Ah...
<michael_mbp> So it's a virus then?
<michael_mbp> :p
<michael_mbp> hahah....
<ROPA> AndChat71489, will cfdisk allow me to create a partition even though it is read only??
<AndChat71489> try
<BluesKaj> well it does work for most people, but they still pay $130 US extra for any pc no matter which OS is installed
<ROPA> AndChat71489,  I shall do so.
<AndChat71489> cfdisk or sudo/ cfdisk
<ROPA> Thanks to all for help with microsd card issue!!!! Will try and return later.
<michael_mbp> ohh I forgot about this too http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<goddard> how can i stop a command from showing up in the terminal?
<goddard> for example history -w
<ROPA> michael_mbp, Gateway told me they are actually contracted to supply microsoft OS on any computer thet they sell!!!!
<michael_mbp> Pipe to &2>1 ?
<|avalon|> command 2 >&1 > /dev/null
<slakevc> goddard add a space before it , that works on most distros
<ROPA> GL all.
<michael_mbp> TC ROPA
<michael_mbp> oops, 2>&1
<|avalon|> michael_mbp: i believe that you are redirecting 2's filedescriptor to stdour
<|avalon|> yes, that
<|avalon|> :D
<|avalon|> ;)
<michael_mbp> yeah!
<cyclist_2> Hi, everybody! I am in need of assistance in using Ubuntuzilla; does it remove the open tabs on the current version or does it keep them after upgrading Firefox?
<mikeloud> asd
<Delta706> The manual page for hdparm says older drives may not implement write-cache-flush. How can I tell if my drive does?
<dav> how to remove mate,without hurting unity?
<dav> anyone?
<dav> can anyone tell me how to remove mate without hurting unity
<mikeloud> does apt-get remove mate hurt unity?
<lapyo> it shouldn't
<mikeloud> i dont think it should either
<dav> will it completely remove mate
<lapyo> unless there's some special configurations
<mikeloud> yes, it will
<lapyo> yeah, you can add purge to that command too to be sure
<mikeloud> apt-get remove --purge mate and apt-get autoremove afterwards should do it
<lapyo> yup
<dav> ok,are u sure?
<lapyo> it's a basic package removing command
<michael_mbp> do you guys prefer to stick to a GUI + term or jump to say another shell (F2?) and do something like tmux?
<lapyo> GUI + term here
<mikeloud> gui + term here aswell
<michael_mbp> FYI it has been _years_ since I used a dedicated linux box. Been SSH'd in for the past 10+ years LOL.
<pilne> i rarely jump to another shell these days tbh
<lapyo> mostly because I want to see everything at any time
<pilne> i do however abuse virtual desktops in gnome sometimes
<michael_mbp> ah
<dav> it not working
<haasn> in my toy ubuntu partition I use a GUI so I can run graphical programs in the environment they were designed to run in. In my normal work OS I use a tiling WM + terminals all over my screen
<mikeloud> you need to type sudo before
<dav> yeah i have
<lapyo> what does it say
<dav> but it's says 0 to remove
<dav> and 125 not upgraded
<lapyo> are you sure you haven't already unistalled it?
<bunjee> can anyone let me know if there are card games out there like black jack, slots or any casino type games?
<dav> naa
<lapyo> you can also use ubuntu software center to remove it
<mikeloud> sudo apt-get remove mate-* could do it too i guess
<dav> here listen ,it was pre installed then i installed unity
<dav> now i want to remove it
<dav> (mate)
<mikeloud> log in to unity
<mikeloud> and try typing sudo apt-get remove mate-*
<dav> yeah im in unity
<dav> will it completely remove mate,it saying 375 mb will be freed
<lapyo> easiest solution could be reinstalling the whole OS but with unity
<lapyo> yes it will
<dav> ok
<dav> i will try
<dav> fingers crossed
<mikeloud> after it finishes removing, type sudo apt-get autoremove
<lapyo> it's not magic tho
<dav> yeah,but still..
<dav> well i'm new in this
<lapyo> it's very simple once you get the basics
<dav> i usually work in windows and vc++
<dav> now i'm trying to learn linux
<mikeloud> good idea, it's fun
<dav> yeah
<lapyo> linux is the best
<dav> especially GCC
<dav> which is a lot better compiler then vc++
<dav> restarting now
<voyager_> ubuntu the best!
<voyager_> tru
<lapyo> I'm distro hopping always but I'm always coming back to ubuntu
<bunjee> any good card games out there on Ubuntu?
<lapyo> without unity tho, ugh
<mikeloud> Xfce is beautiful
<lapyo> lxde here, since I love openbox
<mikeloud> what are the pros of openbox?
<mikeloud> ive barely touched it
<mikeloud> everyone seems to enjoy it though
<lapyo> very minimal and very configurable I guess
<lapyo> at least those are my reasons
<dav> hey it worked thanks
<mikeloud> werent the configuration files in xml?
<mikeloud> np
<dav> but starting up is bit slow
<dav> any tweaks
<lapyo> yeah, you can do a lot with GUI too
<mikeloud> oh, that's cool
<lapyo> dav: unity requires a bit more power than mate
<dav> i have
<adrian_1908> big fan of XFCE too. It only lacks a good compositor (compton isn't bug free either) and the default file manager thunar is bug ridden. Other than that it's awesome, hits the sweet spot for me.
<dav> do u think i should use amd drivers rather than open source ones
<lapyo> I'd use proprietary drivers
<haasn> dav: I wouldn't recommend using the AMD proprietary drivers, ever
<dav> why
<lapyo> they're crap?
<dav> i think the opensource ones are not correctly working
<haasn> They're bug-ridden, lack basic functionality and are prone to crashing
<lapyo> my experience with proprietary drivers is mostly good
<haasn> Then again, the free drivers are not that much better
<haasn> I'd honestly just never recommend using AMD cards on Linux
<lapyo> except with nvidia
<dav> AMD is cool
<dav> according to me
<lapyo> you should try both solutions to make a decision which way you like it more
<haasn> lapyo: ??? exact opposite here, nvidia proprietary is the only thing that's remotely close to stable, functioning and fast - AMD fglrx is basically segfault soup, broken vsync;  AMD open-source has always been too slow for realtime use for me, nvidia open source is.. let's just not mention it, and intel proprietary is basically the worst driver in existence
<mikeloud> adrian, yeah, xfce just seems to pack it all, my complaints are the same as yours but everything else works great
<adrian_1908> Nvidia is clearly better in the Linux Desktop department. I don't know why AMD doesn't invest more into this, it could make them stand out; but they lag behind in almost every department. It's like Intel/AMD in a way.
<lapyo> haasn: I haven't really used modern AMD hardware(graphics) on ubuntu, so I can't really say
<dav> ok,you guys have more experience in linux then me
<haasn> FWIW I'm exposed to all sorts of driver bugs because I develop a cross-platform OpenGL application that uses pretty much every feature it can get its hands on
<haasn> Most of the obscure features are the ones that crash the drivers. Luckily 99.99% of users don't see them because we work around them in our code :/
<lapyo> that would explain a lot
<adrian_1908> dav: basically, start out with the open-source drivers, and if for some reason you're unsatisfied, try the proprietary ones. that's all there is to be said :P
<dav> but it working great although the starting speed is a bit low
<lapyo> I hate the fact that hardware manufacturers basically piss on GNU/Linux
<dav> opengl nice i never really got my hands on it
<dav> i usually work in compiler writting (simpler ones) and my own personal projects
<haasn> lapyo: I hate the fact that NVIDIA as a company consistently uses under-handed business practices, flat out lies in my face about my GPU's capabilities, and does everything it can to promote vendor lock-in. I wouldn't buy from them if I had an alternative. That's why I'm hoping so much that AMD's free drivers will continue improving at the rate they currently are
<gangstalinux> hello there !!!
<haasn> They can already just about match fglrx's performance, and the AMDGPU architecture makes most of the difficult integration much easier. Plus, with the move to lower-level APIs, there will be less of a burden on the GPU driver vendor to define your application's performance
<adrian_1908> lapyo: Yeah, still an issue of market size I think. As a linux user one tends to get a distorted image of the size of the user base compared to windows/OSX, it's truly tiny. I hope Steam will help affect this over time.
<lapyo> haasn: ikr, I'm not getting any nvidia hardware ever again unless they change some things
<dav> microsoft too ,secureboot
<lapyo> I have high hopes for steam machine/OS
<haasn> lapyo: the sad part is that for my progam, even on linux, the AMD cards _massively_ outperform the nvidia cards for the same price; so not only am I giving money to nvidia, I'm also paying like twice the price for the same performance than if I was able to use AMD. Sadly, lack of vsync support when using multi-monitor setups with different refresh rates and orientations is a deal-breaker
<dav> are you guys professional programmers or free lancers
<lapyo> haasn: that sucks
<adrian_1908> haasn: Is that OpenGL or OpenCL performance?
<haasn> adrian_1908: OpenGL. I don't want to touch OpenCL with a 10-ft pole
<lapyo> I'm an amateur programmer mostly for fun
<adrian_1908> hehe ok
<gangstalinux> new to the hole linux seen. just came up on a mac with ubuntu all ready on it but am havind alot of trouble intalling lil things i like on it any sudjestions
<haasn> adrian_1908: It's texture sampling performance, actually. AMD cards have like twice the texture clock of nvidia cards, it's all in the spec sheets
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> :)
<haasn> For games it doesn't matter as much but for me it does :D
<dav> do you think that is the reason why blender don't works correctly with amd
<adrian_1908> I can imagine
<hetii> Is there some bug regarding booting ubuntu 15.10 over PXE ?
<gangstalinux> yep
<hetii> it`s hang on getting ip
<rexwin_> how to find services that are turned on specific runlevels as chkconfig?
<haasn> hetii: Does it hang while trying to PXE boot, or does it hang *after* it successfully booted, inside the Ubuntu system?
<hetii> haasn: well I test it with pxelinux.0 and ipxe, both works the same way, it means, initrd and kernel is loaded then some scripts are called like nfs-premount, casper-preamont. after that I see that system try to get ip address for interface but it try it few times
<hetii> and end with kernel panic
<TJ-> hetii: when doing PXE boot I recall there is a kernel command-line parameter to have it adopt the IP address used by PXE.
<dgarstang> I have a 65 character checksum here. What type of checksum would that be?
<TJ-> dgarstang: depends what base it is in
<haasn> hetii: Hmm, I don't recognize the issue. We boot a handful of Ubuntu 16.04 machines over PXE-initiated local boots, and I've also a few dozen Ubuntu 14.04 machines (loading linux/initrd remotely) and it's always worked fine
<haasn> Either it's something Ubuntu 15.10 specific or something about your DHCPd / TFTP settings are wrong
<haasn> Or your specific ethernet hardware is doing something odd
<dgarstang> TJ-: Hm. any way to tell?
<TJ-> hetii: does the kernel have "netboot=nfs nfsroot=..."
<rexwin_> what id chkconfig equivalent?
<majosa> hi, can anyone tell me where i can find "video_common.c" for edit? :D
<TJ-> dgarstang: try the 'jacksum' utility
<rexwin_> majosa, use the locate command after updatedb
<TJ-> !info jacksum | dgarstang
<ubottu> dgarstang: jacksum (source: jacksum): computes checksums, CRCs and message digests. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-4 (wily), package size 202 kB, installed size 269 kB
<majosa> i will do, thx
<jlm> majosa: sudo find / -name 'video_common.c'
<dgarstang> ubottu: kk
<majosa> i try and next question come after i found it :D
<haasn> dgarstang: Where did you get it? Can you paste it? Is it 65 hexadecimal digits or base64 or?
<haasn> dgarstang: for reference 64 hex digits = 256 bits (e.g. sha256)
<plasm0duck> hi
<majosa> guys please help me i am learning but everytime something works there is a new problem, i got an error on motion with full hd resolution and find out that this seems the problem: https://sourceforge.net/p/motion/mailman/message/28579926/
<ioria> majosa, how did you install motion ?
<majosa> sudo apt-get install motion i think
<ioria> majosa,  i think you have the binary not the source ... video_common.c is in the source not in the ubuntu package
<majosa> i understand, i had to install it from source with edited video_common.c ?
<hetii> TJ, haasn This is my configuration: http://pastebin.ca/3405666
<ioria> majosa, if you want to edit that file, yes
<majosa> thank you, helped me a lot, now i can go to the next step and learn how to install from source :D
<ioria> majosa, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/motion/3.2.12-4
<haasn> hetii: “ip=192.168.0.22:255.255.255.0:192.168.0.10:192.168.0.1:8.8.4.4:eth0:static”
<haasn> The default device name is no longer eth0 in ubuntu 15.10
<haasn> Maybe that's relevant?
<haasn> you could try adding net.ifnames=0 on the kernel command line
<TJ-> majosa: according to the motion changelog, that fix (removing modulo 16 calculations for libjpeg) has been committed and in use since early 2012
<majosa> TJ: but i get this error, if i use 1280 x 720 its working... on 1920 x 1080 i get the modulo error
<TJ-> majosa: on which version of Ubuntu?
<hetii> haasn: I check that with static ip as well as just ip=dhcp with the same result
<majosa> 14.04
<majosa> sorry my english is quiet not good enough to explain, sry for that :/
<TJ-> majosa: !info motion trusty
<TJ-> !info motion trusty
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-4 (trusty), package size 179 kB, installed size 767 kB
<majosa> brb with that info
<hetii> haasn: btw you can look just at pxelinux.cfg/default where I test LABEL ubuntu 14.04_x86_64
<hetii> and there I use just dhcp entry
<TJ-> majosa: hmmm, according to the 14.04 changelog it may not have received that patch, but its hard to tell. I don't see a 'new upstream release' change that would cover it at least. http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/m/motion/motion_3.2.12-4/changelog
<ioria> hi TJ-
<TJ-> ioria: evening :)
<ioria> TJ-  doing good ? ^_^
<TJ-> ioria: been busy as a busy busy thing recently; slightly slower this weekend though
<ioria> TJ-  i see , thanx to take time to come
<ioria> by
<majosa> oh my gosh, this stuff is really hard for me, i learn and understand but sometimes it took me days to understand like "motion" all is working fine now, but i cant get full hd resolution.
<majosa> and now i figure out the problem but cant solve it by myself
<TJ-> hetii: the only thing I wonder about is booting the .efi kernel image; I wonder if its config is different from the legacy build and misses something. Are you able to test with the legacy vmlinuz?
<majosa> TJ: how do i install motion with this "patched" modulo 16 error ?
<hetii> TJ-: I download now ubuntu 12.04 and will try with it
<Krampus> I have a "Critical to Someone" Server running 14.10.  do-release-upgrade failed in a way that makes me think the update path to current no longer will work.  Anyone know what kind of pain I'm setting myself up for if I just change the soures and dist-upgrade?
<TJ-> majosa: "apt-get source motion; sudo apt-get build-dep motion; cd motion-*/; # edit the file #; dch -i;  fakeroot debian/rules binary "
<varaindemian> after trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 I can't login, I type my pass and after pressing enter I get back to the login screen. I also tried ctrl alt f1 and after logging from the terminal startx command doesn't work. Can I do something to revert the upgrade?
<varaindemian> I also lost my internet connection
<majosa> TJ: i will try
<varaindemian> ping google.com doesn't work
<RustyShackleford> I want to add android studio to the app launcher
<SonikkuAmerica> RustyShackleford: Is there an application icon for it?
<RustyShackleford> android studio generated a .desktop. When I use desktop-file-install, it wants to place it in /usr/share/applications
<RustyShackleford> SonikkuAmerica: yeah there is
<John> Hi all
<RustyShackleford> anyway that just seems odd. It would add the launcher for all users
<John> So im failing to update my ubuntu server via apt-get
<John> Here the log: http://paste.ofcode.org/WpHZ9xgLRE4giZWqqQaEzn
<RustyShackleford> I mean I'm the only user, but if there was another user Android Studio would appear in their launcher
<RustyShackleford> but they don't have permission to run it
<John> I think its telling me it cant connect to the update servers
<SonikkuAmerica> RustyShackleford: Which is fine (given you trust the program), because that's just a smattering of .desktop files that it sticks in the launcher. If you don't trust it in the /usr directory, there's always ~/.local/share/applications/ as well
<John> Any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> RustyShackleford: Of course, ~/.local/share/applications/ will make it only appear in your user session
<TJ-> John: the guest is running on AWS? looks like the instance doesn't have full network access
<John> TJ-:  hm, perhaps some ports aren't fully open
<majosa> TJ cd motion-*/; get me and error ? First two commads work
<John> Hm, everything looks OK from the security group
<John> all outgoing is allowed to any port
<RustyShackleford> SonikkuAmerica: well the .deskotp files are already .local/share/applications
<RustyShackleford> and they don't appear in the launcher
<RustyShackleford> maybe I should restart?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or at least log out and back in again, RustyShackleford
<RustyShackleford> brb
<John> I'll try rebooting
<John> Turn it off and on again -__-
<RustyShackleford> works more often than it should
<RustyShackleford> might as well update before I reboot
<John> Im going to take a snapshot because i always forget and always regret it
<John> Just throwing that out there :P
<John> http://paste.ofcode.org/P55GEjPCJGX4raZs3NRtqf
<John> I almost rebooted my local machine -____-;
<John> Today is not a good day for me :P
<RustyShackleford> lol gotta love it when a restart fixes your problem
<SonikkuAmerica> John: Try the main server
<RustyShackleford> one more thing. I use irssi on a VPN
<John> SonikkuAmerica: what do you mean? :)
<RustyShackleford> is there a way to make a shortcut to log in via ssh?
<RustyShackleford> I can never remember the IP address and my domain expired
<SonikkuAmerica> John: Well, I think it's trying to reach an update server that it can't reach....
<John> You want to ssh into something on login?
<John> ah, ok
<RustyShackleford> John: no, just to have a shortcut
<John> Perhaps the update server needed to reboot too...
<RustyShackleford> John: something like ./logintovps
<John> ah right, yeah you can do all that from the connection manager
<RustyShackleford> I guess I just make a bash script. And add it where?
<John> Wait, sorry, vpS not vpN
<majosa> oh my gosh, my ip is blocked by ubuntu archive
<John> Wherever you like - i would recommend putting it in /home/your_username as "vps"
<llutz> RustyShackleford:  create a simple bash script "~/bin/ssh-to"
<John> dont worry about the sh
<John> chmod +x vps
<llutz> RustyShackleford: contains just " ssh `basename $0` $* "
<John> inside it put "#!/bin/bash" on the first line, then below that your vps ssh command
<wafflejock> RustyShackleford: so long as the bash script is somewhere in your path and marked executable you can run it anywhere
<llutz> RustyShackleford: then create symlinks  named like hosts in your ~/.ssh/config   "ln -s  ssh-to  myhost1"
<llutz> RustyShackleford: login with just calling "myhost1"
<llutz> done
<wafflejock> personally have a ~/scripts folder I added to my path and just add little scripts in there for connecting to VPSes
<John> gah, it just hangs on 100% [Connecting to us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com (54.144.108.75)] [Connecti
<John> and 54.144.108.75 seems to be up and working
<wafflejock> John: you open port 22 on the firewall on AWS it looks like?
<John> yeah, sure - for ssh
<wafflejock> John: you need to have the firewall rules configured through their web interface to allow SSH access
<majosa> TJ: ok its working i edit the file
<John> i can ssh in, i just cant apt-get update
<wafflejock> ah okay
<John> Sorry, i should have pasted the full error log
<John> http://paste.ofcode.org/WpHZ9xgLRE4giZWqqQaEzn
<wafflejock> John: strange I have an AWS server using the same repos and it's working okay here
<wafflejock> John: I don't see "In Release" on any of mine though what's that about?
<John> No idea :/
<John> I messed around with some things once to get Neo4j running
<John> but i dont remember where
<wafflejock> yeah can see the PPAs there it's trying to fetch from but seems it's failing on the AWS update server connection not that PPA
<John> ah, ok
<wafflejock> well or rather it fails on both
<mojtaba> Hi, I have connected my laptop using cable to the internet and I am trying to create a new access point. But the problem is that after connecting to my laptop, my phone does not get any IP. Do you know what could be wrong?
<wafflejock> John: any sort of network config changes recently that you're aware of?
<majosa> TJ: dch -i;  fakeroot debian/rules binary " last two commands get me an error
<John> um, well, i installed OpenVPN recently-ish
<John> well, months ago, but meh
<John> that involved ufw
<wafflejock> John: have you updated since then? might be related to that, found this post with some generic googling http://askubuntu.com/questions/164169/unable-to-connect-error-with-apt-get
<John> but sudo ufw status returns Status: inactive
<mojtaba> Hi, I have connected my laptop using cable to the internet and I am trying to create a new access point. But the problem is that after connecting to my laptop, my phone does not get any IP. Do you know what could be wrong?
<nemesis> Drone`,  marzio:
<wafflejock> John: yeah wonder if it has something to do with it trying  use the VPN connection or some bad network adapter when it's doing the apt-get update for some reason
<wafflejock> John: maybe check out ifconfig, I'm not too privvy on the details of managing the different interfaces but think you can use ifup/ifdown to turn interfaces on or off... imagine you want to be pretty careful here and get a snapshot before you start messing with network config though so you don't lock yourself out completely
<John> Changing my sources.list seems to give me a different server IP, but same issue it looks like
<John> yeah, haha, good point :)
<hetii> TJ, haasn this is what I discover, when use image from  ubuntu12 under  real box I get kernel sync panic cause he cannot mount rootfs, in this same box but with virtualbox where I have bridge with real network interface ubuntu 12 ask me to provide a name for disk1
<hetii> I have no idea what`s going on with my setup but only archlinux is able to boot.
<John> hm
<hetii> ubuntu12/14/15/linuxmint/ are not able to mount root fs or stock on getting dhcp ip
<hetii> (even when provide static it  still drop into kernel panic)
<John> wait, er, maybe its because i was screwing around with the MTU
<richard_> name is richard
<John> Here's my ifconfig deets http://paste.ofcode.org/RD5bDZm6q8XMBhQB7JV9hi
<John> Does that look similar to yours wafflejock?
<richard_> anyone find casino card games, black jack or slots?
<John> lol
<wafflejock> John: yeah I mean we're in different regions so the IP ranges are different and all but it looks fine for that one... no other interfaces showing up when you do that?
<John> "Names Richard. Black Jack's ma game"
<John> Yeah there's also lo but meh
<wafflejock> ya
<John> http://paste.ofcode.org/jjYTeEqRVKu2Btt7Cahtfn
<richard_> I'm sorry - did not introduce myself correctly - my name is richard...
<richard_> John - how do I get black jack?
<wafflejock> John: yeah nothing scewy looking in any of that really would maybe try disabling OpenVPN temporarily or if that doesn't work see if you can find the MTU change an see if that's effecting it
<dm_comp> hi, why isn't ProjectLibre in Ubuntu Software Center? (15.10)
<John> Yeah so i remember now - i was messing around with the MTU on the vpn, not the eth0
<John> And i turned the vpn off and nothing changed :/
<John> Plus, the VPN works, so i think it was all just a red herring
<wafflejock> John: yeah worth checking though would be an easy win if that were it...
<John> however, i was having an unrelated issue on the VPN (MTU issues), which i now fixed, haha
<wafflejock> John: not sure where to look next :)
<John> Apparently the server needs to accept ICMP things to help with the VPN, which i just learned and activated
<John> Is there a verbose mode for apt-get update?
<wafflejock> good question dunno
<John> I mean, i can ping the server its trying to talk to from the server just fine -_-
<John> i will investigate!
<John> To the manual pages!
<wafflejock> John: ah yeah -V
<wafflejock> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/apt-get.8.html
<John> aw, awesome
<lololol> my computer broke: Im now on "initramfs" and I dont know what to do: I have 3 kernels, I tried them all and all took me here
<lololol> busybox v1.22.1 built in shell (ash)
<tisken> hi to all
<lololol> enter help for a list of built in commands
<tisken> how are you?
<matthewkim> tisken: thanks how are you
<tisken> im fine thanks
<tisken> im from spain
<lololol> before this happened I had very suddenly permission issues, not being able to save to directories where I usually save without problems
<matthewkim> tisken: hola, como estas (only one sentence I know)
<matthewkim> :D
<truerock> Yo no comprendo nada :D
<tisken> muy bien
<tisken> very well
<truerock> Indeed
<wafflejock> hah Hi tisken if you're looking for general chat join #ubuntu-offtopic, believe there's an #ubuntu-es as well if you have any #ubuntu support questions though this is the place
<tisken> ok waff
<tisken> i will do it
<majosa> TJ: thank you so much, all is working perfect now :D
<wafflejock> lololol: what have you been trying so far? have you tried booting with a live USB to see if you can access the filesystem?
<k1l> dm_comp: should there be an package?
<lololol> wafflejock: not much, I reseted the laptop 3 times and tried the 3 kernels... I have no idea what to do now
<wafflejock> lololol: just did a search this might be relevant though I've never personally encountered this issue so not sure http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<wafflejock> lololol: would try making/using a boot USB or DVD or whatever though to get into a live environment so you can diagnose from there... might be able to do it all in the busy box shell too but typically easier to fix things from a live environment so nothing in the main system needs to be mounted (in case you have to do something that fixes the filesystem)
<cajuntechie> Hey everyone. I asked this in the #mutt channel but they sent me here. Is there a way to install mutt without installing Postfix? I'm going to use a remote SMTP server for delivery and don't need Postfix.
<hacker78yu> ox
<hacker78yu> #backbox
<dm_comp> k1l: i don't know. there is a .deb on sourceforge (I just used that)
<lololol> why do I have a bad superblock wafflejock ?
<Ben64> cajuntechie: probably "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install mutt"
<k1l> dm_comp: then tell the project to maintain a package in debian and ubuntu repos. then there will be packages in ubuntu :)
<wafflejock> lololol: that's another good question if that's actually the root cause of the problem I wonder if it's a sign of HDD failure, would be good to probably run any SMART diagnostics tools to get the info from the drive about failures to see if it should be replaced... probably want to be sure that's the issue though
<John> Seems that -V doesnt work with update
<wafflejock> lololol: some nice instructions here on checking HDD and memory in a live environment http://askubuntu.com/questions/317241/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-diagnose-hard-drive-or-ram-problems-in-windows
<John> gah, i dont know. Maybe if i just wait it will go away on its own
<John> I cant install anything either, but everything currently on the machine seems to be working
<dm_comp> k1l: debian might have license issues since they have some 3ed party license agreement
<bray90820> Can someone help me here I have  a bash script here and every time it's run /media/backup opens up
<bray90820> If it's possible I would like for it not to open
<bray90820> http://pastebin.com/eQBZM200
<Waheedi> is there a way to set noproc from upstart script in addition to nofile limit?
<wafflejock> bray90820: what do you mean by "opens up" you end up there after running the script in the terminal?
<wafflejock> bray90820: or like it opens a file browser at some point?
<Waheedi> this looks like what i want http://linux.die.net/man/2/setrlimit
<bray90820> Waheedi: it opens in a graphical environment
<bray90820> wrong ing
<bray90820> wafflejock:
<wafflejock> hmm ok
<dorelyo> After upgrading from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 I ca not login. After entering my password the login screen appears again. I tried ctrl alt f1, I logged in, but 'startx' command failed to run. I don't know how to access my Desktop Enviroment. Can I revert the upgrade somehow?
<bray90820> wafflejock: How would I have it not open up
<Ben64> dorelyo: join #ubuntu+1 for support with 16.04
<wafflejock> bray90820: I am just guessing here but maybe the mount is causing the GUI to auto open on mount
<bray90820> wafflejock: Well when I run each command separately it works but when I run ur as a bash script it ends up opening
<Waheedi> I get this error when trying: limit noproc 10000 10000  in upstart .conf --> stop: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<bray90820> wafflejock: I don't want it to open
<wafflejock> bray90820: yeah this is the only line I would think could trigger that to happen "ssh root@192.168.1.8 mount -o ro /dev/server/backup '/media/backup'" not really sure how to test that theory though, but know that cd and rsync and all have no graphical component and won't trigger anything but mounting a location does sometimes cause the window to automatically pop-up (like when it automounts a USB which is useful)
<bray90820> wafflejock: Your Probably right and note that I am currently testing this stuff without SSH but it also happens with SSH
<mish41> i just installed ubuntu. i'm a bit clueless as how to make sure i have the best video card drivers installed. from the snappyness of the graphics while i browse the internet it seems slow. i have an ati radeon hd 4870. do i start by looking at what package managers have?
<wafflejock> bray90820: looks like you can disable it completely but not sure on a per mount basis http://askubuntu.com/questions/191527/disable-auto-opening-nautilus-window-after-auto-mount
<bray90820> wafflejock: I think that link will actually work for me since I am not really using this compute for much more then a home server like once or twice a month I might actually use it with a screen
<cofo> Hello all
<hilx> mish41, start 'Additional Drivers' Application and let it search for drivers
<cofo> Any testdisk experts?
<grirgz> hi
<mish41> hilx: when i look at software & updates -> additional drivers, it just says no additional drivers available
<k1l> mish41: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"
<mish41> k1l: ubuntu 14.04.4 lts
<Bashing-om> mish41: AMD droped support for that card a few years back, The only viable option is to run the open source driver ' radeon' . See that it is installed and loaded with terminal command ' sudo lshw -C display ' . In the configuration line do you see " radeon " ?
<grirgz> i'm trying to make multicast working in an ad-hoc ethernet network, but on one computer i don't receive the responses from the other when doing "ping 224.0.0.1", do you know what could be wrong ?
<k1l> mish41: amd dopped support for the old 4xxx cards
<John> gah, i have a feeling this is one of those errors that will be with me forever until I move all the data on this VM to another
<John> How do i 'unselect' packages in ubuntu?
<k1l> mish41: so you dont have a fglrx anymore. you need to stick to the open source kernel driver
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/471609/amd-ati-radeon-hd-4870-drivers-on-ubuntu-14-04
<John> Like, i have wiped my sources.list to be default, and removed everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<k1l> john unselect? you mean deinstall?
<John> I dont want to deinstall, well maybe i do
<John> I dont know -whatever I need to do to get apt-get update working again
<k1l> john: for removing ppa you better use ppa-purge
<k1l> !ppa-purge | john
<ubottu> john: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<John> ah, ok
<John> Is there a way to see what ppa's are currently being used?
<k1l> john: maybe "apt-cache policy"
<mish41> Bashing-om: when I do that command i get configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<John> I dont have ppa purge :(
<John> apt-cache policy gave me: http://paste.ofcode.org/wphSV4R2WNmyrMss3Pstw4
<k1l> mish41: dont run any commands. read the first answer!
<John> Does anything there look abnormal?
<k1l> john. talk to your hoster if you have issues with the repos they offer you
<abdullayev851> #join
<abdullayev851> #join wikipedia
<abdullayev851> join #wikipedia
<mish41> k1l: I get that ATI doesn't officially support this card anymore, which means they don't provide a driver. I guess my question is conceptual, how does one figure out which other parties make drivers for a video card? Does each distro have a driver for each video card?
<k1l> abdullayev851: "/join #channel"
<LuckyTux> Hey guys, i hace quick question about drivers
<LuckyTux> http://i.imgur.com/ECdxiXr.png
<LuckyTux> Which one should I use?
<k1l> mish41: you have 3 choices: use the amd driver (fglrx), use the open source driver in the linux kernel (radeon) or make your own driver (i doubt anyone can do this). so since amd doesnt make fglrx anymore for your card your only choice is the kernel driver. which is already working since you see somehting on your monitor :)
<k1l> mish41: what is the output of "uname -a"?
<wafflejock> John: pretty much looks the same as here a few extra repos we both have aside, like k1l said you might want to see if you can file a support bug with AWS to see if they can point you in the right direction or let you know if they have some issue with some part of the repos they're hosting for these images
<mish41> k1l: Linux mish4-desktop 4.2.0-27-generic #32~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 15:32:26 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> LuckyTux: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" will do the job for you :)
<k1l> mish41: ok, that is already the 15.10 backports kernel.
<xdevnull> Hello people, How to create shortcut of file.sh
<xdevnull> I'm running that via terminal always
<xdevnull> Is there any alternatives?
<mish41> k1l: so essentially i have the most up to date radeon driver (provided by ubuntu) for the video card?
<wafflejock> John: seems to be working from my AWS machine that's also using http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages and the like
<davido> @xdevnull so how would you like to be able to run it?
<k1l> mish41: yes.
<xdevnull> davido just like shortcut and double click
<mish41> k1l: thanks
<xdevnull> rather than ./name.sh from terminal
<wafflejock> John: AWS may be able to get you more info if you get them the instance id or whatever they need though to tell you if something is wrong with that particular box or network segment or give some steps to diagnose
 * aris1 
 * aris1 
<hilx> xdevnull, https://askubuntu.com/questions/299052/how-to-execute-sh-script-from-a-desktop-shortcut
<Sonderblade> any idea on how to solve this when updating initramfs? cp: ”/etc/fonts/conf.d/60-latin.conf”: file or directory not found
<xdevnull> hilx, Thanks boss
<mish41> k1l: is it known whether the kernel video card drivers are much worse than official ones? I notice when i browse google maps its a bit sluggish. so not sure who to blame
<k1l> mish41: the open source drivers are a lot of reverse engeneered drivers. so sometimes they are a bit worse than the fglrx.
<m000gle> Is there any way to lock the screen in Ubuntu 15.10, without the Unity Greeter causing the screensaver to activate and the displays to sleep?
<m000gle> Even with power settings set to never sleep or turn off display, and with caffeine running/activated which should also inhibit this, the Unity Greeter seems to simply ignore the setting.
<xdevnull> hilx, i've added .desktop file with [Desktop Entry] but i get error
<xdevnull> there was error running application
<xdevnull> launching *
<wafflejock> xdevnull: you have the full path in the exec line?
<xdevnull> yes sir
<wafflejock> xdevnull: ah here's a quick work around to log why it failed to launch http://askubuntu.com/questions/436999/how-do-i-diagnose-there-was-an-error-launching-the-application
<ioria> xdevnull,  it depends also on the script ... what it does and what it needs to run ....if works in terminal try Exec= gnome-terminal -x /path/file.sh
<xdevnull> ioria. it's phpstorm ide. i usually run it via ./phpstorm.sh
<wafflejock> xdevnull: ah PHPstorm automatically made the .desktop files for me let me see if I can find them here
<ioria> xdevnull,  from its folder  , right ?
<wafflejock> xdevnull: here's what my stuff looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/15428298/ I might have manually extracted phpstorm to that /opt/ folder though I forget really but it did generate the desktop entry for me
<xdevnull> ioria, Yes cd phpstorm/bin then ./phpstorm.sh
<xdevnull> wafflejock it's in my Downloads folder :P
<wafflejock> xdevnull: just showing the desktop entry there then the output of ls -al /usr/bin/phpstorm that shows it's linked
<wafflejock> xdevnull: yeah mine was there for a while :)
<xdevnull> Can't i just keep it in DownloadS? or that will cause problem?
<wafflejock> xdevnull: it's okay I just wanted to be "cleaner" about it /opt seemed like a reasonable place
<wafflejock> xdevnull: I ran it from Downloads for like a year though I don't think there's any issue about where it's really at
<ioria> xdevnull,  maybe you need a little script that cd in there (phpstorm/bin/), and then executes ./phpstorm   , put the first in the .desktop (make the .desktop executable)
<xdevnull> ioria, it is
<xdevnull> wait i'll pastebinit my file
<wafflejock> xdevnull: yeah think you just want the full path to phpstorm.sh in there instead of trying to cd in the exec line
<xdevnull> How can i pastebin the deskptop file via pastebinit
<xdevnull> pastebinit grep ?
<wafflejock> xdevnull: cat /path/to/file | pastebinit
<k1l> that kills a kitten ;)
<k1l> just "pastebinit /path/to/file"
<wafflejock> heh sorry haha forgot you can just pass it a file
<xdevnull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15428347/
<wafflejock> xdevnull: hmm yeah so long as /home/devnull/Downloads/PhpStorm-143.1770/bin/phpstorm.sh is executable that looks like it should be fine
<bray90820> wafflejock: The link you sent me works perfectly
<bray90820> Thanks
<wafflejock> bray90820: cool no problem
<wafflejock> Terminal should be false I think
<wafflejock> xdevnull: ^
<xdevnull> wafflejock, same
<wafflejock> xdevnull: hmm yeah if running the .sh file directly works fine would try that post about wrapping the call in another script that logs the errors to a file to see what's happening
<wafflejock> xdevnull: maybe some environment variable/path issues or something
<abh0rt> Hello
<ominomi> :)
<xdevnull> wafflejock, I would love if u can expain to me the first step. I'm newbie sry :/
<ioria> xdevnull, try with an %f at end   ... Exec="/home/devnull/Downloads/PhpStorm-143.1770/bin/phpstorm.sh"   %f
<xdevnull> same thing
<wafflejock> xdevnull: no problem, basically what that post is asking you to do is write a new bash script (this is just a text file that starts with #!/usr/bin/env bash ) include that text they have there except you just replace the /path/to/yourapp part with the call to the .sh file you have in the exec line the 2>~/myapp.log part will take any error output (2) and send it to that log file
<wafflejock> xdevnull: basically save this text in a file http://paste.ubuntu.com/15428499/ lets say it's ~/testWrapper.sh, then run chmod a+x ~/testWrapper.sh, and change the Desktop Entry file to point at the ~/testWrapper.sh (would probably use the full path just in case it doesn't expand the ~ so like /home/myuser/testWrapper.sh)
<wafflejock> xdevnull: when you run the desktop entry then you'll end up with a file in your home folder ~/myapp.log and it should say what actually errored out
<xdevnull> oh
<xdevnull> wafflejock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15428570/
<wafflejock> xdevnull: well weird...
<wafflejock> xdevnull: maybe it's not using the right version of the JRE/JVM or something but it's still not entirely clear from the error, at least something to google on
<wafflejock> xdevnull: you could also just go through the install again pretty sure it asks during install if you want it to make a desktop entry, pretty sure I said yes then went in and changed it :)
<piero> i
<piero> hi
<Sonderblade> can you get dpkg or apt to install all the files from a package without running pre and postinst scripts?
<xdevnull> wafflejock, I downloaded it as zip an unzipeed it and access that via bin dir
<xdevnull> xD
<wafflejock> xdevnull: yeah think there's like a setup.sh or install.sh in there too though one sec let me see. I recall running some GUI install step
<wafflejock> xdevnull: it may have just been a first run thing I see this in the Linux install instructions in the base of the stuff I extracted http://paste.ubuntu.com/15428792/
<czman> hi
<czman> it is my first time to use irc ^_^
<wafflejock> xdevnull: you can probably move that ~/.WebIDE folder to ~/WebIDE_bak or whatever it is in order to get it to do the first run stuff again, but can't find anything that definitively says that in their docs this is the closest I see https://www.jetbrains.com/help/phpstorm/2016.1/importing-phpstorm-settings-on-first-launch.html?origin=old_help
<xdevnull> wafflejock but seems it's not a problem with phpstorm it self
<xdevnull> cuz phpstorm running from bin dir
<wafflejock> xdevnull: well it's with the way the launcher here is configured for sure but saying you can have it create the launcher for you
<wafflejock> xdevnull: seems from the error it's probably not using the JRE that's bundled with PHPStorm for some reason but I'm not positive on that
<xdevnull> Anyways, Thanks
<xdevnull> Well keep using .sh :P
<xdevnull> no worries
<ioria> xdev i tried your .desktop  with another program and it wasn't working .... i found extra characters in it (invisible=spaces) that have to removed  to make it work. I think depends on the page where you copied it from
<xdevnull> I apperciate your help. Thank you alot
<wafflejock> xdevnull: heh yup sorry we couldn't get it figured out
<xdevnull> ioria, <3
<xdevnull> ioria & wafflejock, Thanks both of you <3. It's now working
<xdevnull> seems i copied empty spaces as ioria said.
<ioria> xdevnull, yay
<wafflejock> oh sweet
<wafflejock> win!
<xdevnull> We should change "win" word :P cuz it's remind me with windows
<xdevnull> xD
<wafflejock> strange error too though
<wafflejock> hah
<xdevnull> ءي
<ioria> ia
<xdevnull> xD thx again
<ioria> tafaddal
<avalon_> win=!loose
<avalon_> ;]
<rangelov310> hi guys : )
<hello> hello
<czman> python or c++ ?develop a ubuntu suru style app
<wafflejock> czman: what is suru?
<czman> ubuntu new design language
<Guest4214> with debhelper there is a goal of dh_usrlocal. I am failing to get past it because it is failing to delete a directory in usr/local
<Guest4214> anyone come across this problem?
<wafflejock> czman: appears to be Qt/QML based so think C++ is there a way to write Qt apps with Python?
<czman> pyqt?
<wafflejock> oh huh
<Guest4214> ok
<mcphail> czman: you might want to have a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/ where there are some tutorials on developing ubuntu apps
<czman> mcphail: ok thanks
<mcphail> czman: the #ubuntu-app-devel channel can be very helpful during European working hours, as well
<czman> mcphail: sadly,i`m in china
<mcphail> czman: never mind. You can leave your irc client idling in the channel, and get your replies when you wake up :)
<colaman> hey wie kann ich xchat einstellen
<genii> !de | colaman
<ubottu> colaman: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<czman> mcphhail: it's better this way
<colaman> thanks
<czman> how @ a person in irc client? i am using polari
<genii> czman: Don't bother, just use their name
<genii> czman: Their client will highlight it for them
<czman> genli: ok
<lee_g750jm> hello all
<hadeswatch3r> lee_g750jm hello
<lee_g750jm> hello hadeswatch3r
<lee_g750jm> so how long has most of you used ubuntu  for
<hadeswatch3r> Warty Warthog for me.
<hadeswatch3r> off and on .. until present 16.04.
<crosswit> .
<anonymous_> yeah
<crosswit> yeah
<circ-user-RcYrq> hardy hedgehog
<Frenchanon> yolo
<lee_g750jm> 14.04 LTS
<hadeswatch3r> Hoary Hedgehog... you mean..
<circ-user-RcYrq> right
<lee_g750jm> yeah i like 14.0.4
<lee_g750jm> lol
<lee_g750jm> right now this will be my laptop  os
<lee_g750jm> windows 10   is no more
<lee_g750jm> compiz +emerald
<abh0rt> ugh, windows 10 is terrible..good choice on ditching it :)
<lee_g750jm> lol
<abh0rt> imo, 7 was the last good working windows
<hadeswatch3r> I still have windows 10..
<hadeswatch3r> games...
<luckwolf> windows 10 is bad
<lee_g750jm> bad as in good or  just  bad
<hadeswatch3r> Agreed... Windows10 NSA edition.
<hadeswatch3r> lol.
<abh0rt> Windows in general is just bad
<kryten> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abh0rt> haha, nsa edition..ohhhh so true
<Mneuro> I had a windows 10 partition around until this week.  Windows 10 just has too many bugs and issues to even bother with it anymore
<luckwolf> is very hard repair the partition of  system in windows
<luckwolf> 10
<gr33nbits> heias need some help, configured a vpn on a vm and now need to copy the /ovpn-client from the vmubuntu server to the host
<gr33nbits> what's the best way to do it?
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: use scp
<gr33nbits> do i need to do anything on the host?
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: Yes - it has to be running SSH server.
<gr33nbits> okis, i will try
<gr33nbits> thanks
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: Can you SSH in to the host?
<gr33nbits> never done it
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: If the answer is "Yes", then SSH is installed.
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: You can test it with: ssh <host_ip_or_name>
<gr33nbits> yes it's installed
<gr33nbits> oh maybe ufw i probably need to disable and restart and try again
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: If that works, you can copy your file over using: scp whatever.ovpn host_ip_address:/home/[username]/
<gr33nbits> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.3 port 22: Connection refused
<gr33nbits> ufw i will disable and restart
<gr33nbits> thanks a bunch though
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: No need to restart. Just turn off the firewall with: sudo ufw disable (I think).
<gr33nbits> let me try
<gr33nbits> still refusing connection
<mnemonic_> Can you access the host at all?
<mnemonic_> How are you accessing the host?
<gr33nbits> ssh ip
<gr33nbits> trying on the host
<mnemonic_> No, I mean, do you already have access to a terminal on the host?
<gr33nbits> no
<mnemonic_> So how were you attempting to turn off the firewall on the host?
<gr33nbits> yes was trying ssh on the host
<gr33nbits> not on the vm server
<mnemonic_> Do you have access to the VM server?
<gr33nbits> how can i try
<gr33nbits> using the server ip?
<mnemonic_> What are you using? VirtualBox?
<gr33nbits> yes virtualbox and ubuntu 14.04 server
<mnemonic_> So the VM guest is 14.04 server?
<gr33nbits> yes the host is 14.04 too
<mnemonic_> So do you have a window in which you can type things in to the guest?
<gr33nbits> i just don't want to install desktop on the server machine
<mnemonic_> You don't have to.
<gr33nbits> yes i do, i configured the vpn server already and i think it's fine
<mnemonic_> You have access to the guest terminal, right?
<gr33nbits> yes
<mnemonic_> In the guest terminal, type in: sudo ufw disable
<gr33nbits> sudo ufw status verbose on the guest and it's inactive
<gr33nbits> didn't installed yet
<mnemonic_> Okay, so no Ubuntu firewall is installed.
<gr33nbits> on the host only
<gr33nbits> not the vm guest ubuntu server no
<gr33nbits> and on the host i have ufw disable
<mnemonic_> On the guest, type in: netstat -plnt | grep 22
<mnemonic_> What does it return?
<gr33nbits> with sudo netstat -plnt | grep 22
<gr33nbits> nothing on return
<gr33nbits> so guest door 22 is open?
<mnemonic_> It's not a "door", it's the standard SSH port.
<gr33nbits> oh okis
<mnemonic_> On the guest, what do you get when you enter: ssh 127.0.0.1
<gr33nbits> english not main sorry
<gr33nbits> connection refused
<mnemonic_> Okay, so you don't have openSSH server installed. You will have to install it.
<gr33nbits> ah ok
<gr33nbits> so i need on both
<mnemonic_> What do you mean by "both"?
<gr33nbits> can i mount a pendrive on ubuntu server and cp the directory?
<mnemonic_> Yes, you can.
<gr33nbits> that would be much easier
<mnemonic_> Although not sure about your VM guest, and whether or not is will detect a USB device.
<gr33nbits> lsusb?
<mnemonic_> Personally, I'd install SSH server on your guest: sudo apt-get install tasksel
<mnemonic_> Then run tasksel on the guest using: sudo tasksel
<mnemonic_> Then select "SSH Server" (something like that).
<gr33nbits> ok
<gr33nbits> done
<mnemonic_> Once done, you can copy any file from host to guest using: scp filename.ext guest_ip_address:/destination/path
<gr33nbits> so on the host i don't need to install ssh server gotcha
<wafflejock> mnemonic_: needs authorized_keys on the guest no?
<gr33nbits> port 22:connection refused
<gr33nbits> ls
<mnemonic_> What do you get on the guest when you run: sudo netstat -plnt
<mnemonic_> Can you see anything listening on port 22?
<mnemonic_> It will look something like this: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      972/sshd
<gr33nbits> yes on the guest i can
<gr33nbits> oh man don't tell me i need to configure the vpn again
<mnemonic_> Were you prompted for a username and password?
<gr33nbits> cause i installed the ssh server
<gr33nbits> you mean on the guest or the host?
<wafflejock> gr33nbits: when you try to scp from the host machine to the guest machine are you prompted for credentials?
<gr33nbits> ah the host
<mnemonic_> On the host. From the host, when you tried to scp the key over, were you prompted for a username and password?
<gr33nbits> no i am not
<mnemonic_> What is the IP address of your guest?
<mnemonic_> (I'm assuming it's a local IP address)
<gr33nbits> 10.0.2.15
<gr33nbits> yes
<wafflejock> gr33nbits: it should prompt you for a password to login if you aren't using key based login and have a public key in the authorized_keys on the guest that corresponds to your private key on the host
<mnemonic_> What do you get when (from the host) you enter: ssh 10.0.2.15
<gr33nbits> i don't and i don't get a prompt
<gr33nbits> mnemonic_, it connects
<mnemonic_> Cool. So you can SSH in to the guest from the host?
<gr33nbits> wafflejock, it's doens't prompt me
<wafflejock> gr33nbits: well does it connect with ssh from the host to the guest like mnemonic_ asked?
<mnemonic_> If you can SSH in to the guest from the host, then you should be able to scp a file from the host to the guest.
<wafflejock> ^^
<gr33nbits> 1s
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: You now have to 'exit' from the SSH session (or open a new terminal, to make sure you're on the right machine).
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: Then, 'cd' in to the directory where the key is.
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: Then: scp yourkey.ovpn 10.0.2.15:/tmp
<mauXDD> hola
<mnemonic_> (or where ever you want to copy it to)
<nasker> Hello kind people :D
<pat_> hi nasker
<wafflejock> hello and hello
<mauXDD> hola nasker
<nasker> how are you guys ? everything good ?
<mauXDD> habla en español
<wafflejock> nasker: not bad, got some ubuntu problem?
<wafflejock> !es | mauXDD
<ubottu> mauXDD: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: If you do not want to use the terminal, another option you have is to open up Nautilus (the file browser), press CTRL + L, then in the address bar enter: sftp://10.0.2.15
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: You can then just "drag 'n drop" files.
<gr33nbits> it's first time i trying to copy files like this i would prefer console
<gr33nbits> i can login in ssh on the guest
<gr33nbits> just missing something on the scp command
<mnemonic_> What do you get when you open a terminal on the host, then type: touch.txt
<mnemonic_> Sorry, I meant type: touch test.txt
<mnemonic_> Then: scp test.txt 10.0.2.15:/tmp
<mnemonic_> ?
<gr33nbits> that creates a file on the host
<gr33nbits> let me try
<mnemonic_> Yes, then the second command secure copies it to the guest.
<yugioh2> who
<gr33nbits> i don't need to authenticate?
<gr33nbits> doesn't copy
<gr33nbits> look just tell me what is the command i need to type on the host
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: I'm not sure how you've configured things. If you have key authentication set up, you will not be prompted for a password. If you do not, you will be prompted for your password.
<mnemonic_> Oh, sorry - do you have a user account set up on the guest VM?
<mnemonic_> You said that you managed to successfully ssh in to the guest, right?
<gr33nbits> mnemonic_, tell me the scp command i have to type on the ssh guest
<gr33nbits> yes
<mnemonic_> It's not on the guest.
<gr33nbits> just tell me the scp command i have to do to move the directory
<mnemonic_> You should be typing that from the host.
<gr33nbits> or i need to move file by file
<gr33nbits> i did but didn't copied
<mnemonic_> From the host: scp filename 10.0.2.15:/tmp (or where ever)
<gr33nbits> but the files are on /etc/ovpn-client
<mnemonic_> On the host or guest?
<mauXDD> hola walfflejock
<gr33nbits> guest
<mauXDD> en español
<gr33nbits> i configured the vpn server on the guest that is a ubuntu server 14.04
<mnemonic_> Ah, right. Then, from the host, you should use: scp 10.0.2.15:etc/ovpn-client/* .
<mnemonic_> Sorry, that sould be: scp 10.0.2.15:/etc/ovpn-client/* .
<gr33nbits> no password for the ssh server needed?
<mnemonic_> I don't know. Depends if you have key authentication set up. If not, it will prompt you for a password.
<mnemonic_> What do you get when you enter: scp 10.0.2.15:/etc/ovpn-client/* .
<gr33nbits> problem is that i can't ssh on the host
<mnemonic_> I thought you said you already did?
<gr33nbits> oh the guest yes
<gr33nbits> on*
<mnemonic_> Where did you ssh to/from?
<gr33nbits> im on ssh on the guest
<gr33nbits> only
<mnemonic_> So you have a terminal open on the guest?
<gr33nbits> yes
<mnemonic_> And you can ssh from the guest to the host?
<gr33nbits> no cause on the host i can even ssh 192.168.1.3
<gr33nbits> can't*
<mnemonic_> Is 192.168.1.3 your guest VM?
<gr33nbits> no host ip
<mnemonic_> Host IP for what?
<gr33nbits> so on the host i should ssh guest ip
<mnemonic_> Yes
<gr33nbits> it stays blinking
<gr33nbits> but does nothing
<mnemonic_> You have probably entered an incorrect IP address.
<gr33nbits> no i haven't
<gr33nbits> do i need port?
<mnemonic_> Did you install OpenSSH server on the guest?
<gr33nbits> or password?
<gr33nbits> yes the server is running on the guest
<mnemonic_> OpenSSH server is running on the guest?
<gr33nbits> well i do on the guess: ssh ip and it asks me the pass
<mnemonic_> I do not understand what you just said.
<gr33nbits> if i do ssh 10.0.2.15 on the guest
<gr33nbits> next line is a password that i have st
<gr33nbits> set*
<mnemonic_> So 10.0.2.15 is the IP address of your guest?
<gr33nbits> exactly
<mnemonic_> What do you get from the host when you enter: ping 10.0.2.15
<titanium17> KJL
<gr33nbits> returns nothing
<mnemonic_> That means you do not have a route from your host to your guest.
<gr33nbits> maybe the guest vm network card
<mnemonic_> In other words, your guest is not contactable from your host using that IP address.
<gr33nbits> exactly is set to NAT
<gr33nbits> do i need to change that?
<mnemonic_> 10.x.x.x looks like a NAT type address.
<gr33nbits> :) lol im such a noob
<gr33nbits> so vpn wont work either before i fix that
<mnemonic_> You need to set up a bridged or host-only network interface.
<gr33nbits> mhm
<gr33nbits> done let's see
<gr33nbits> btw sorry for the mess in the chat room
<gr33nbits> and thanks a bunch mnemonic_
<mnemonic_> Have you already set up a new interface?
<gr33nbits> yes
<gr33nbits> logging in
<gr33nbits> ok i can ping the guest from the host
<luka_> fucking loonix man I swear
<mnemonic_> So on the guest VM, what do you get when you enter: ipconfig | grep "inet addr"
<luka_> man this OS makes me rage
<ikonia> luka_: tone down the language please
<ikonia> it's not welcome in this channel
<luka_> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<luka_> I have found a design flaw
<gr33nbits> >
<luka_> in whatever elementary OS uses for the interface
<gr33nbits> i get >
<titanium17> im going to ask the dumbest question ever: How do I increase the font size of xchat on ubuntu?
<luka_> once oyu hide the menu you can't get it back
<mekhami> i just put ubuntu on a dell inspiron 17 3737 and loaded up firefox, for some reason it won't connect to the internet
<titanium17> seriously im lost, i am ashamed, but lost.
<mekhami> it's working just fine on my ubuntu desktop
<mekhami> and it's connected to wifi
<mekhami> and i changed the dns settings
<mekhami> but it's not loadin g anything up
<ikonia> elementary is not ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> titanium17: no preferences under 'Edit'?
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: Does that mean you get nothing?
<titanium17> SchrodingersScat, found preferences, I see text box and font but no font size
<gr33nbits> yes
<gr33nbits> but i can ping the guest now mnemonic_
<titanium17> SchrodingersScat, scratch that. I am dumber than I thought I was. Choosing font also chooses size alongside.
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: Sounds like no IP addresses are assigned. What type of network interface did you add?
<titanium17> problem solved!
<gr33nbits> bridge
<gr33nbits> now i have 192.168.1.2
<SchrodingersScat> titanium17: great, and we've had worse questions
<titanium17> thats reassuring!
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: Good news! If you can ping the guest from the host, you should now be able to ssh from the host to the guest.
<gr33nbits> let's try
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: What do you get now when you: ssh 192.168.1.2 (from the host)
<gr33nbits> ask's me a password mnemonic_
<mnemonic_> Excellent.
<mnemonic_> Then it's definitely working. You don't have to ssh in to the guest if you don't want.
<mnemonic_> You can now just use scp.
<gr33nbits> so what do you suggest?
<mnemonic_> From the host: scp 192.168.1.2:/etc/ovpn-client/* .
<gr33nbits> password doesn't seem to work QQ
<mnemonic_> You have probably typed it in incorrectly.
<gr33nbits> gonna do it again
<mnemonic_> You also need to have permissions (at least 'read' permissions) to the /etc/ovpn-client directory.
<gr33nbits> nope it works on the guest but not on the host the pass
<wafflejock> gr33nbits: do you have the same username on both systems?
<pseudonymous> Hi - I'm writing a systemd service-file and having a single problem - I'd like my service to run under a specific uid & gid. I've checked the systemd.service man-page but found nothing. How do I go about doing that ?
<mnemonic_> wafflejock: Good point!
<gr33nbits> no wafflejock
<gr33nbits> oh i need the same user?
<mnemonic_> scp username@192.168.1.2:/etc/ovpn-client/* .
<mnemonic_> (replace username with the user that you use on the guest)
<gr33nbits> oh pass worked
<gr33nbits> now with the user
<gr33nbits> scp: /etc/ovpn-client/*: No such file or directory
<mnemonic_> That's the directory you gave me.
<gr33nbits> yes should be this one let me check
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: A very easy way to do this is using Nautilus. You'll be able to view directories on the VM guest as though they were local.
<gr33nbits> okis
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: Open Nautilus, press CTRL + L, then in the address bar enter: sftp://username@192.168.1.2
<mekhami> i'm still having problems, seemingly with DNS on a fresh install of ubuntu
<mekhami> i changed my nameservers to googles, and certain websites are working but not others
<ikonia> look at which ones are not working
<ikonia> I suspect you've not pointed your machine at googles dns correctly
<mekhami> an dhow would one do that
<ikonia> do what ?
<gr33nbits> ok done from the command line
<mekhami> set them "correctly"
<mekhami> since you assume i haven't
<ikonia> I don't know how you have
<gr33nbits> but i will take a look at nautils
<mekhami> in the network settings
<mekhami> the connection settings
<ikonia> I'm guessing you've not, but I don't know what you've done
<pseudonymous> will repeat: how does one run a systemd service as non-root
<ikonia> so you've changed them in network manager ?
<mekhami> yes
<ikonia> so that should get picked up
<ikonia> what is a website that's not working ?
<mekhami> reddit
<mekhami> but facebook works fine
<gr33nbits> mnemonic_, Thanks a bunch for the time and patience you gave me, sorry to all the other members for the spam
<ikonia> so if you open a shell and do "nslookup www.reddit.com' or whatever, what do you get ?
<mekhami> ikonia: a whole bunch of addresses
<ikonia> so that means DNS is working
<mnemonic_> no gr33nbits
<ikonia> so DNS isn't a problem
<mnemonic_> (sorry, I mean "np gr33nbits")
<mekhami> ikonia: other reasons certain pages wouldn't load?
<gr33nbits> ok
<ikonia> mekhami: depends how you are getting out, your ISP could have internet caches in place, you'd have to work it throguh
<mekhami> ikonia: my internet is working just fine on other device
<mekhami> devices
<mekhami> including my ubuntu desktop;
<ikonia> mekhami: putting something like firebug in your browser, and seeing exactly what URL's are loading / whats not and what ever message they are giving
<gr33nbits> should i keep the connection bridge or can i set it back to NAT for the VPN
<mekhami> ikonia: seems to be hanging on googleadservices
<mnemonic_> gr33nbits: You can have a NAT, host-only, and bridged if you want.
<ikonia> mekhami: not uncommon for some of the URLS that hang off it
<gr33nbits> but with NAT i couldn't ping it
<mekhami> ikonia: but like i said it's working on the desktop i'm currently talking to you on
<mekhami> so it has to be specific to this laptop, no?
<gr33nbits> but if that doesn't matter
<ikonia> different ad URL's that are not dead
<ikonia> (guessing)
<mnemonic_> mekhami: How did you change your DNS?
<mekhami> well i also can't ping these websites
<mekhami> mnemonic_: through network manager
<freq> https://redd.it/4b4wy5
<ikonia> ICMP is different to http
<ikonia> try telnet url.com 80
<mekhami> nothing
<ikonia> lets have a look, what exact command di you use
<ikonia> did
<mekhami> telnet reddit.com 80
<ikonia> mekhami: ok - so that works
<ikonia> if you do nslookup reddit.com and then telnet ip 80 on each of those addresses do any of them work ?
<mekhami> so far no
<ikonia> check them all
<ikonia> that will tell us more
<mekhami> there's like 30
<mekhami> well that's an exaggeration
<mekhami> but there's probably 15
<ikonia> there is 15
<mnemonic_> mekhami: When you changed your DNS, did you select "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" and then enter the Google DNS servers?
<mekhami> mnemonic_: yes
<mnemonic_> mehdi: And what Google DNS servers did you use?
<mekhami> ikonia: none of them are working
<ikonia> so something is actually blocking you then
<mekhami> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<mekhami> this is an absolutely fresh install of ubuntu just did it today
<ikonia> traceroute to one of the addresses/url see where it gets stopped
<mekhami> what's the command for that
<ikonia> traceroute ipaddress
<mekhami> i don't have traceroute installed
<mekhami> nvm i'll just install it
<ikonia> it's installed by default on ubuntu
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is it ?
<mekhami> 14.04
<mekhami> and it's not
<ikonia> ahhh wait
<ikonia> you're on an IPv6 address
<ikonia> I wonder if it's the ipv6 to v4 gateway
<ikonia> either way - try the traceroute
<mekhami> 30 lines of * * *
<ikonia> so it doesn't get off the first hop
<ikonia> what is your default gateway
<mekhami> no idea
<ikonia> have a look
<ikonia> it's set in network manager
<mekhami> default route?
<ikonia> yes
<mekhami> 172.14.42.1
<ikonia> what is that
<mekhami> that's what it says under 'default route'
<ikonia> mekhami: are you on AT&T ?
<mekhami> yes
<ikonia> ok - so thats a legit IP then
<ikonia> that doesn't look like a default route though
<ikonia> that looks like a consumer public IP
<ikonia> lets cheat, can you pastebin the output of "netstat -rn" please
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/8b9263dcdb80ce7abf49
<mekhami> i can access facebook
<mekhami> so i facebooked this from my laptop to my desktop
<mekhami> cause i couldn't access any pastebins
<ikonia> that route seems really odd
<ikonia> what's the IP address of your wireless lan card ?
<mekhami> 172.14.43.2
<mekhami> that's wlan0 inet addr
<ikonia> that seems really odd as thats a direct public addresss
<ikonia> what's the IP address of the desktop that's working
<mekhami> it's on ethernet
<mekhami> which is a 192.168 addr
<xdevnull> I need help with regex
<ikonia> on the desktop thats working can you go to "whats my ip" in a browser
<ikonia> whats the public IP it's showing
<ikonia> (the working desktop)
<xdevnull> i've string start like this ".static-stringhere"
<mekhami> 2602:30a:c0e2:b020:e8a2:662a:d1a6:3025
<mekhami> 172.14.43.2
<ikonia> IP V6, this looks an odd ssetup
<xdevnull> stringhere couldn't be anything, whats the right pattern?
<ikonia> tell me about the wireless machine
<mekhami> dell inspiron 17 3737
<mekhami> ubuntu 14.04
<mekhami> nothing modified
<ikonia> what's the setup, is it a wireless router that is plugged into the wall ?
<mekhami> yes
<ikonia> and the wired machine - does that plug into the same router ?
<mekhami> yes
<ikonia> why do they have different IP ranges
<ikonia> and why is the wifi one public
<mekhami> couldn't tell you
<ikonia> rather than a private range
<ikonia> that seems very very odd
<ikonia> can you ping 172.14.42.1 on the wireless machine ?
<mekhami> hold on i'm just gonna restart networking real quick
<mekhami> right okay
<mekhami> ping is fine
<mekhami> successful
<ikonia> so it can see that device
<ikonia> it sounds a very odd setup from a router point of view
<mekhami> ttps://gist.github.com/mekhami/741e7794afe89c546047
<mekhami> just fyi
<ikonia> is the wifi address DHCP ?
<ikonia> wait
<ikonia> look at the two addresses
<ikonia> they are different public subnets
<ikonia> one is .43 the other is .42
<mekhami> so it would seem
<mekhami> on the laptop, the inet addr for wlan0 is 172.14.42.2
<mekhami> sorry
<mekhami> on the laptop, the inet addr for wlan0 is 172.14.43.2
<ikonia> but the gateway is .42
<mekhami> the 'default route' is 172.14.42.1
<ikonia> so thats not "a problem" but it is very odd
<ikonia> I'd put in a call to AT&T and ask them to confirm the router setup they sent you, as it's "odd"
<mekhami> i've had this wireless setup for quite some time now
<mekhami> and this laptop is the first thing that doesn'tw ork
<ikonia> it's very odd, as it can't be DHCP addresses
<ikonia> as your router can't be giving out public IP addresses
<mnemonic_> mekhami: What happens if you just set it up to use DHCP (and whatever DNS servers are automatically assigned)?
<mekhami> mnemonic_: same situation. facebook loads just fine. other sites don't
<mekhami> reddit for instance.
<mekhami> google searches work
<mekhami> and that's only on this laptop, my desktop everything works
<ikonia> it can't be doing dhcp
<mnemonic_> What do you get with: nslookup www.reddit.com 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> as your router can't give out AOL public addresses
<mekhami> mnemonic_: it's hanging on that command
<mekhami> connection timed out
<mekhami> on my laptop it returns the 15 addresses correctly
<ikonia> hang on - you said nslookup was working before
<mnemonic_> mekhami: What about: nslookup www.reddit.com 208.67.222.222
<mekhami> ikonia: and now it's not
<mekhami> mnemonic_: hanging
<ikonia> type nslookup then type server
<ikonia> what do you see
<mekhami> default server: 127.0.0.1 address: 127.0.1.1#53
<ikonia> ok, so it's correctly using dns masq
<mekhami> and now we can't reach reddit
<mekhami> using noslookup
<ouroumov> Can you ping reddit's IPs?
<ikonia> using these public IP's seems like a very very very bad id
<k1l> who manages that router?
<ikonia> more so when there is an ipv4->ipv6 bridge
<mekhami> ouroumov: no
<mekhami> k1l: i do
<mekhami> but i've not touched it since AT&T gave it to me
<ouroumov> Why don't you use a private address range?
<mekhami> i'm currently using the default setup
<ikonia> that can't be
<mekhami> and all my other machines do
<mekhami> well it is
<ikonia> as it's not giving up DHCP public addresses in the ATT range
<ikonia> or you couldn't have more than 1 device on it
<mekhami> all of my other machines correctly use private addresses
<ikonia> it would use up the whole range
<ouroumov> Your packets might be dropped when they leave successive nets with invalid IPs
<ikonia> mekhami: network manager, is that using dhcp
<mekhami> ikonia: yes
<mekhami> automatic
<ikonia> can't be right then
<ikonia> as it's got a public IP
<mekhami> idk what to tell you lol
<mekhami> i'm answering all of your questions very honestly haha
<ikonia> I don't doubt that
<mekhami> here's what i'll do
<mekhami> i'm gonna delete the network
<mekhami> restart the laptop
<mekhami> and we'll go from there
<Waheedi> noproc should be nproc, that was my fault
<Waheedi> :|
<mekhami> ikonia: so i am now connected again on a fresh default configuration
<mekhami> ipv4 automatic dhcp
<mekhami> default route 172.14.42.1
<mekhami> ip address 172.14.43.2
<mekhami> primary dns 192.168.1.254
<mekhami> this is all wlan0
<ouroumov> So weird
<snowgoggles> check to see if the MAC is being cloned
<ikonia> errr thats crazy
<ikonia> public IP
<ikonia> not going to work
<ikonia> private DNS
<ikonia> your router is configured wrong
<mekhami> it's worked on every other machine ever
<ikonia> there is no other reason I can see for such an odd config
<mekhami> i have multiple phones ,tablets, my deskop, a PS4
<mekhami> with no problems
<ikonia> not interested in the past
<ikonia> currently - that is a mental config
<mekhami> what i mean is
<ikonia> and dhcp cannot be working either as those are public AT&T addresses
<mekhami> it's the default setup
<mekhami> i've never touched the router config
<ikonia> well, to me, it's very wrong now
<ikonia> and never going to work
<mekhami> ikonia: advice on how to configure it th en?
<ikonia> talk to AT&T and explain the issue
<ikonia> that would be my first port of call
<mekhami> i guarantee if i call at&T
<mekhami> they're not gonna understnad a word of what i tell them
<mekhami> and they'll send out a tech that'll check the wires and tell me 'oh uh idk what's wrong'
<ikonia> they will if you get through to the right suppport level
<mekhami> is there anything in the router config i could loook for
<ikonia> I wouldn't advise it
<ikonia> as the wrong thing could drop you off the AT&T network
<mnemonic_> You could try turning your router off, leaving it for 30 (or so seconds), then turning it on again (long shot, but worth a try).
<mekhami> can't wait to move to austin
<mekhami> and get on google fiber
<Sec_Guy> Just testing how to use this channel.
<Sec_Guy> Works
<Sec_Guy> I'm interested in thoughts on how to do encryption in a way that protects my data even if someone steals my box from the house.
<mnemonic_> Sec_Guy: You can use "full disk encryption", or you can encrypt your home directory.
<Sec_Guy> mnemonic_:   yes, FDE ... then I have to enter a passphrase at each boot, right?
<mnemonic_> Yes
<Sec_Guy> That kinda slows the rebooting when I am working in another country.  :)
<wafflejock> Sec_Guy: you'd just want to have an encrypted file system or encrypted folder, keep in mind this makes recovery of data in there difficult or impossible if you don't have the key to decrypt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<Sec_Guy> encrypted filesystem or directory, would be compromised when someone got physical access to the box, right?
<ikonia> I'd seriously ask - what are you protecting ?
<ikonia> so few home users need encyption, and it adds a layer of complexity and risk that is not required for most users who believe they need it, and in reality, just want it
<Sec_Guy> ikonia:   Fair question. It is almost a want vs need....
<wafflejock> agree I don't encrypt my home folder
<mnemonic_> Sec_Guy: If your home directory is encrypted, then physical access to the box will not compromise the data in your home directory.
<wafflejock> I have an encrypted DB for my passwords that's it
<Sec_Guy> but I disagree with your notion of people needing encryption. New world, we all need encryption to maintain privacy
<ikonia> privacy of what ?
<ikonia> what are you protecting that isn't available in other ways
<Guest6049> hi
<Sec_Guy> privacy for the sake of privacy. I'm not hiding anything,  btu the reverse is relevant, no one needs to snoop my stuff,
<mnemonic_> ikonia: I would respectfully disagree with that. When you have a laptop, and you have all your personal data on that laptop (files, photos, whatever), if that laptop is lost of stolen, you're screwed.
<Sec_Guy> that's backup mnemonic_ , not encryption..   we need both.
<ikonia> mnemonic_: I'm not saying there isn't a need - most people are protecting nothing thought and increasing risk
<wafflejock> Sec_Guy: yeah anytime you implement more layers of security you reduce the ease of use
<wafflejock> it's good to be aware of the trade offs it's not all one way or the other
<ikonia> eg: encypt your disk - but backup to say facebook and aws - people have your data, what are you protecting
<mnemonic_> I always encrypt my home folder whenever I install Ubuntu.
<ikonia> it's normally for the majority of people just the odd file that needs protecting
<Sec_Guy> I am happy to make it more difficult to protect my privacy
<ikonia> Sec_Guy: encypting your disk isn't really protecting your privacy
<ikonia> it's a false economy in a lot of situations
#ubuntu 2016-03-20
<exedore6> ikona - It is if other people have physical access to your computer.
<Sec_Guy> It is a step in a plan I am considering
<mnemonic_> It's not actually "more difficult" if you encrypt your home folder (so long as you store your paraphrase in a safe place).
<Sec_Guy> right exedore6
<k1l> Sec_Guy: encryption helps against physical access if the machine is not booted. so its just one part of a bigger picture
<ikonia> mnemonic_: it is when it fails and you try to recover it
<exedore6> ikonia: So, if you have a roommate, or a spouse, or whatever.
<ikonia> you must see the volume of people in here saying "I can't at my data"
<wafflejock> yeah it happens pretty often
<wafflejock> because they hit a checkbox and didn't understand the implications
<ikonia> exedore6: I'd just protect the few files
<wafflejock> they just wanted "privacy"
<Sec_Guy> that's my point Kil        data at rest in a powered down machine is safer...   if it is  booted to CD, it could be compromised.
<exedore6> That’s it. Privacy ain’t easy.
<k1l> Sec_Guy: but be aware that encryption is a big layer that can cause technical difficulties (and delete all your data if the key gets lost etc).
<ikonia> there are needs for it - but for the average person, it's not
<Sec_Guy> I am thinking that if the passphrase is necessry to bring up the machine, my data may be safer
<ikonia> Sec_Guy: not really
<exedore6> ikonia: How do you figure?
<k1l> Sec_Guy: so most users are fine with putting their data into an encrypted container.
<ikonia> Sec_Guy: what are you trying to protect - what actual data ?
<ikonia> exedore6: figure what ?
<exedore6> ikonia: Data being less safe encrypted?
<Sec_Guy> ikonia:    I want any and everything I ever put on my linux to be encrypted.
<ikonia> i didn't say that
<ikonia> Sec_Guy: why?
<Sec_Guy> how does tha tmatter ikonia ?
<ikonia> because most people who do this - are not protecting anything but think encyption = safe
<ikonia> and most people don't actually need it - as they are protecting nothing of value, or stuff that is accessed in other ways anyway
<ikonia> not everyone - but pretty much (I'd guess %70 of the people asking for it)
<Sec_Guy> I'll risk that ikonia     I am just looking around to see if anyone has ideas to fill in the holes in my thinking
<exedore6> Sec_Guy: One reason to do it (encrypt the whole drive) is so you don’t have to deal with wiping the drive later. Encrypt with a key on boot, burn the key when you get rid of the drive.
<ikonia> what holes ?
<ikonia> use full disk encryption - your disk is encypted as you ask, job done
<Sec_Guy> right ikonia     So the only hole you see in that plan is entering pass @ reboot, machine is down utnil I come home.  That' what I concluded too
<ikonia> Sec_Guy: there is no hole
<ikonia> the disk is encypted as you ask
<exedore6> Sec_Guy: What about your backup?
<Sec_Guy> so... let's say I do this. . Someone takes the box..    What is first step they try to get my data? Boot to livecd and find encrypted data, right?
<ikonia> they can't get the data
<ikonia> it's locked
<Sec_Guy> Right exedore6    b/u has to be stored offsite and/or in a safe
<SchrodingersScat> afaik it would protect from your original situation of theft, as soon as the box powers down they would need the passphrase to get into it.
<Sec_Guy> good nick SchrodingersScat ..  and I agree with your assessment.
<exedore6> They could brute force the passphrase.
<Sec_Guy> wondering how someone would then find the pass to try a brute force
<exedore6> They could brute force the key.
<ikonia> they wouldn't
<ikonia> you use a safe password
<Sec_Guy> how would they get to the key?
<ikonia> if you're taking this much effort to protect "data" you'd use a safe password
<ikonia> they would need to get the key from you
<ikonia> it's up to you how you store it
<ikonia> and how you secure it
<exedore6> They could brute force the data (‘guess’ the encryption key) (very difficult to impossible)
<exedore6> Or they could brute force the password, which encrypts the key.
<Sec_Guy> I've devised a pass that I can repeat and type ad nauseum...
<exedore6> Truth of the matter, they’ll punch you in the neck till you tell them.
<Sec_Guy> I want to learn John well enough to see how long it takes to brute force it.
<ikonia> John ?
<ikonia> please don't say John the ripper
<Sec_Guy> yah, I've see that comic exedore6
<Sec_Guy> why not ikonia ?
<ikonia> because it's comical
<ikonia> you're saying you're taking securiy serious - yet you want to brute force your own password with a toy
<exedore6> Sec_Guy: From the 90s
<Sec_Guy> I'm happy to listen if you have a better tool
<mekhami> can this be in offtopic now
<ikonia> I suggest you don't try to brute force your own password
<Sec_Guy> and more like the 70s, tyvm
<ikonia> mekhami: yes, it is
<ikonia> a good point
<Steve1111> when is mate 16.04 out of beta? is it still april 24
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | Steve1111
<ubottu> Steve1111: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> Steve1111: all ubuntus are released then.
<cheyan> exit
<cheyan> woops
<twitchytoes> Having issues with ubuntu that I can't diagnose ever since I got my new board.  Boot time takes forever, systemd-analyze spits out that I'm spending 1 minute 30-43 seconds in kernel.
<twitchytoes> Output of systemd-analyze: Startup finished in 7.712s (firmware) + 21.491s (loader) + 1min 31.439s (kernel) + 822ms (userspace) = 2min 1.465s
<twitchytoes> Returned with a fresh boot, http://pastebin.com/DpAsmxBT Dmesg output
<twitchytoes> Just noticed it jumps from 2 seconds to 91 seconds
<k1l> twitchytoes: well, what kernel is that? thats not the regular ubuntu kernel
<twitchytoes> 4.5
<twitchytoes> 4.4 and 4.2 does it too
<twitchytoes> Any ubuntu-based distro has this issue on this board for some reason
<twitchytoes> Pulled from the ubuntu mainline repo
<twitchytoes> journalctl -xb skips from 19:37:55 to 19:38:11 to 19:40:44
<k1l> is this a chromebook?
<twitchytoes> No
<twitchytoes> Intel DZ77GA-70K Desktop board
<twitchytoes> i7 3770 with AMD R9 380
<k1l> try a reboot with manual adding "tpm_tis.force=1" as kernel bootparameter
<twitchytoes> Would it be safe to add that via default/grub?  I have issues getting into grub's menu consistently.
<uruk7> hello i want cp a file but fail cp *"5x13"* "/run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A005%2C004%5D/Card/vid/series/gri/gri5x13.mp4"
<dogarrhea> The following packages have unmet dependencies: linux-generic-lts-wily
<dogarrhea> what the hell is libsexy
<k1l> i would prefer the manual edit. if the system doesnt boot at all afterwards. its more work to undo the default setting
<dogarrhea> sounds like a horny nerd linux programmer
<twitchytoes> Yeah
<twitchytoes> Let me see if I can pull out the hide timer
<twitchytoes> I'm on 16.04 because 15.10 and 14.04 won't boot =\
<twitchytoes> Anyways, brb.
<uruk7> http://pastebin.com/raw/6YNDBpp5
<k1l> twitchytoes: left shift pressing several times
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsexy
<twitchytoes> k1l, EFI boots too quick to catch it.  Just pulled the hide timer out.
<twitchytoes> tpm.tis.force=1
<twitchytoes> Right?
<dogarrhea> o well. guess i won't be installing xchat
<k1l> "tpm_tis.force=1"
<wafflejock> uruk7: looks like persmission denied reading the mp4 ?
<twitchytoes> Alright, brb
<dogarrhea> error does not make sense: inux-generic-lts-wily: Depends: linux-image-generic-lts-wily (= 4.2.0.34.27) but 4.2.0.34.27 is installed                         Depends: linux-headers-generic-lts-wily (= 4.2.0.34.27) but 4.2.0.30.24 is installed
<k1l> dogarrhea: run "sudo apt update"
<dogarrhea> did
<dogarrhea> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wafflejock> uruk7: or rather writing it to the USB device not sure about file permissions when using gvfs and mtp on a device though
<k1l> !chrome-repo | dogarrhea
<ubottu> dogarrhea: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<twitchytoes> Tried tpm.tis.force=1, no go.
<twitchytoes> Startup finished in 6.364s (firmware) + 16.565s (loader) + 1min 31.502s (kernel) + 827ms (userspace) = 1min 55.259s
<uruk7> <wafflejock> i can't change chmod in the microsdcard
<twitchytoes> Is there any reason why 14.04 wouldn't boot on this board?
<twitchytoes> Hangs on BGRT something, can't remember the whole thing
<wafflejock> twitchytoes: lots of details on diagnosing various parts of startup with systemd here may be helpful http://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/systemd-boot-process/ haven't used systemd myself yet much hands on so dunno details but the article seems to cover a lot of diagnostics
<dogarrhea> still getting linux-generic-lts-wily: Depends: linux-image-generic-lts-wily (= 4.2.0.34.27) but 4.2.0.34.27 is installed                         Depends: linux-headers-generic-lts-wily (= 4.2.0.34.27) but 4.2.0.30.24 is installed
<twitchytoes> wafflejock, Yeah, it's happened in 15.10 and now 16.04.  I know this chat isn't for 16.04 but the issue persists and 14.04 doesn't boot at all
<wafflejock> uruk7: yeah depends in part I think on the filesystem on the device since the permissions are handled at the filesystem level I'm pretty sure, typically when mounting some location there's usually a way to specify what user to treat the files as if the filesystem doesn't supply that or to enable writing to the mounted location
<k1l> twitchytoes: that mainboard seems to have issues since 2012 with efi etc.
<twitchytoes> Hmm
<twitchytoes> k1l, So what do I do about it?
<k1l> !bug | twitchytoes
<ubottu> twitchytoes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<twitchytoes> Not sure what to report
<uruk7> <wafflejock> i can copy files from nautilus but not work in console
<dogarrhea> what is this stupid lts wily error
<k1l> file it against the linux-generic when booting the original kernel.
<wafflejock> uruk7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87667/getting-mtp-enabled-devices-to-work-with-ubuntu/308366#308366 hmm that's strange
<k1l> dogarrhea: can you put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<twitchytoes> k1l, And what about Ubuntu 14.04 not booting?
<ddybing> quit
<k1l> twitchytoes: dont know? what error do you see if you remove quiet and splash?
<JTechSupport> having trouble with mom's computer. Flash failing. crap. I can't even put quotes on the web search for the error because the keyboard is set as Canadian.
<twitchytoes> k1l, Haven't tried that.  Can't even boot the live, it hangs on something with BGRT in it
<twitchytoes> k1l, I can try real quick
<dogarrhea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15431216/
<JTechSupport> I get ReferenceError: HasFlashVersion is not definedundefinedundefined
<twitchytoes> k1l, I'll go double check so I can be more helpful
<k1l> dogarrhea: please show a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<JTechSupport> when I go to the firefox addon section, it has Flash blocked. When I go to the page for it, it says it's also blocked.
<JTechSupport> Flash Player Plugin on Linux 11.2.202.554 to 11.2.202.559 (click-to-play) has been blocked for your protection.
<JTechSupport> I uninstalled flash and reinstalled it. Why is it not up to date?
<dogarrhea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15431224/
<live-usb-issues> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE on my Macbook Air (early 2015), and for some reason the live USB can't see the hard drive of the laptop, even if I partition it in advance. This isn't the only distro I've tried, either. This is also true in Fedora 23. Does anyone know a way to fix this?
<JTechSupport> how do I update Flash?
<wafflejock> JTechSupport: better off using Chrome if you really *need* flash player they keep it updated for you
<JTechSupport> great.
<JTechSupport> thanks. I guess I'll have to do that then.
<k1l> dogarrhea: "apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic-lts-wily" in a pastebin please
<wafflejock> JTechSupport: no prob, know it's not a super awesome answer to tell someone to switch browsers but keeping flash updated is a pain typically for end users and Adobe isn't putting much effort into continued support on Linux so your best best is to just use Chrome for now
<dogarrhea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15431246/
<k1l> dogarrhea: sudo apt install linux-headers-generic-lts-wily
<SonikkuAmerica> live-usb-issues: What did you use to partition it?
<twitchytoes> k1l, I return with more useful information.  14.04.4 hangs on AMDGPU modesetting.
<dogarrhea> same error as before: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-headers-generic-lts-wily : Depends: linux-headers-4.2.0-34-generic but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dogarrhea> -f option does the same thing
<k1l> twitchytoes: try "nomodeset" as booting parameter
<k1l> dogarrhea: you ran "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<dogarrhea> yes
<live-usb-issues> SonikkuAmerica: I used the OS X Disk Utility, but that was only because I thought it might make installation easier. I really want to just nuke OS X entirely and install Ubuntu
<twitchytoes> k1l, Say I get it booted and installed, what do I do to make AMDGPU work safely?
<k1l> twitchytoes: install fglrx
<twitchytoes> k1l, What about AMD's new hybrid driver?  Think it'd work?
<dogarrhea> " Depends: linux-headers-4.2.0-34-generic but it is not going to be installed"
<twitchytoes> k1l, http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Beta-Driver-for-Vulkan-Release-Notes.aspx
<k1l> twitchytoes: dont know. if you want the greatest and latest you might need to do more research
<twitchytoes> Mmk
<twitchytoes> I guess we'll see what happens.
<SonikkuAmerica> live-usb-issues: Can you run [ sudo parted -l ] and pastebin the output?
<k1l> dogarrhea: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in a pastebin if that has an output
<dogarrhea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15431280/
<live-usb-issues> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15431278/
<SonikkuAmerica> live-usb-issues: ew.
<SonikkuAmerica> live-usb-issues: This is perplexing
<k1l> dogarrhea: hmm. still trying to find what is the issue here. please run "sudo apt install linux-headers-4.2.0-34-generic
<live-usb-issues> SonikkuAmerica: The only way I can get the MacBook's drive to show up is by running "sudo lshw -C storage", which gets me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15431272/
<dogarrhea> same error
<dogarrhea> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-generic-lts-wily : Depends: linux-headers-generic-lts-wily (= 4.2.0.34.27) but 4.2.0.30.24 is to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<SonikkuAmerica> live-usb-issues: Can you go back to OS X Disk Utility and drop a FAT32 partition on your disk, then come back to the Live image?
<k1l> dogarrhea: sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<live-usb-issues> SonikkuAmerica: I already did, there's a FAT32 partition on it now
<SonikkuAmerica> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> live-usb-issues: Well, *I* don't really know what to tell you; maybe someone else does
<live-usb-issues> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, that seems to be where I end up with everyone. Thanks for trying!
<dogarrhea> it's still processing at "Unpacking linux-headers-4.2.0-34" for a while. i'll come back later
<k1l> dogarrhea: ok, so its installing that stuff now
<tonyt> if i just install nvidia-current will that be fine or do i have to install nvidias driver from their website too?
<k1l> tonyt: nvidia-current is fine in most cases
<tonyt> ok thanks
<twitchytoes> k1l, Got it up and running, AMD's hybrid driver works without nomodeset and got OpenGL 4.5 now :D
<twitchytoes> k1l, Thanks for your help
<k1l> good to hear
<twitchytoes> VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tonga PRO [Radeon R9 285/380] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller **
<twitchytoes> Working properly
<gebbione> hi folks, i m planning to upgrade my system. I added a post here. Could you please let me know your thoughts on the CPU, mobo and memory? http://forums.tweaktown.com/what-should-i-buy-/62699-upgrade-compatibility-need-new-gpu.html#post504203
<cfhowlett> gebbione, ask #hardware
<gebbione> cfhowlett, i will though linux compatibility with GPU is one of the things i am also interested in too
<bipul> Hi.
<knight9fury> dsfsdf
<n1cky> Hey, I use ubuntu in an lxc container
<monster_> good morning/evening #ubuntu I just had someone accidently delete tty50 tty56 tty57 tty58 on an ubuntu 14.04 machine?
<n1cky> does the ubuntu kernel have user namespaces?
<monster_> anyone know if its possible to rebuild those?
<n1cky> if you have lxc installed, type `lxc-checkconfig | grep "User namespaces"`
<twitchytoes> Anyone here use i3wm with a compositor?
<mekhami> twitchytoes: i know a great many people use compton with i3
<twitchytoes> I used it myself but it seems to have issues with AMDGPU, so I was looking for an alternative.
<nickchen> hi
<nickchen> some people?
<Archbuntu> whats *buntu doing today?
<tifoled> Hello Friends!
<Archbuntu> hi
<tifoled> How use FREENET over TOR?
<Archbuntu> what do you guys use, weechat or irsi :)?
<tifoled> HOW USE FREENET OVER TOR?
<Bashing-om> tifoled: TOR is no longer permitted on freenode .
<Archbuntu> why is that?
<tifoled>  I set up a system to operate through Tor .
<tifoled> And Freenet not work for me, but Firefox work
<tifoled> I use polipo. Help please
<tifoled> Bashing-om?
<tifoled> Рщц ше,
<tifoled> How it?
<tifoled> бля палево
<tungsten> help
<tungsten> HELP
<tungsten> quit
<tungsten> exit
<Bashing-om> tifoled: For discussion of TOR join #freenode and inquire there .
<dax> for a start, freenet doesn't run over Tor :\
<tifoled> And freenet?
<tifoled> Tor chats banned Tor
<dax> do you mean freenet (the anonymity system unrelated to Tor) or freenode (the IRC network you're on)?
<tifoled> OS work by Tor net
<tifoled> I enter everywhere bt Tor
<Archbuntu> *buntu, irssi or weechat? vote below
<tifoled> fuckit
<dax> Archbuntu: we don't do polls in here, try both and see which you prefer
<tifoled> FIREFOX => TOR => FREENET
<tifoled> I want it
<tifoled> How make?
<dax> tifoled: 1) freenet and Tor are unrelated, and one does not run off another, 2) this is not Ubuntu-related, ask another support channel like #freenode or ##linux, 3) mind the language, thanks.
<dreadkop_> hey guys. any way to get FINTEK F71889A to work? i'd like to run a script that emergency shuts down the system if a fan (aka my water pump) fails. Poorly all i get from sensors is Coretemperature. i ran sensors_detect. It detects some fintek chip but no readout :(
<tonyt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tonyt>  wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.55-0ubuntu1)
<tonyt> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tonyt> keep getting a borken package error. how can i fix it?
<Bashing-om> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !info wine wily
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Archbuntu> can someone remind me what does playonlinux do that wine doesn't?
<dax> (wine1.7 is from the ~ubuntu-wine PPA)
<Bashing-om> dax: :) thanks
<IndianMonster> what is Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<Bashing-om> tonyt: ^^ seems to me you have 2 options, 1) ppa-purge wine to what is in our repo, 2) talk to the PPA authors to get a fix .
<dax> IndianMonster: https://askubuntu.com/questions/39852/how-to-remove-warnings-like-unknown-media-type
<Bashing-om> Archbuntu: PlayOnLinux is a front-end for wine. It permits you to easily install Windows Games and software on Linux.
<tonyt> no its the broekn package error. not wine
<tonyt> thats the second time i got that error. doesnt happen with just wine
<Bashing-om> tonyt: "  wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.55-0ubuntu1) " Not an ubuntu package .
<tonyt> guess ill have to look it up on google
<tonyt> i get the same error with wine1.6
<tonyt> broejn package error
<dreadkop_> is there any other tool besides lm-sensors to read out fan speeds?
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Revert the PPA to wine1.6 and the dependency will be resolved . wine1.6 is in our repo and is supported .
<ucw> hello
<bray90820> Kinda off topic so how would I switch to line 13 if pwd on line 10 was /media/data
<bray90820> http://pastebin.com/D0s81XLR
<nick_of_thyme> How do I disable sudo completely and switch to su and pkexec root passwords, system wide?
<dreadkop_> apt-get purge sudo ?
<bink> hi, does anyone here know how to change their superuser account name?
<bink> from the command line?
<dreadkop_> root will be root ;)
<fuzzles> im a newer user was wondering where i can get some concise tutorials on basic language and must know commands in the terminal
<Bashing-om> !terminal ! fuzzles
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> fuzzles: http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/r10735/unixcomm.html .
<Bashing-om> fuzzles: And http://linuxcommand.org/ .
<Guest15934> hello linux
<Guest15934> i need help
<fuzzles> the unixcomm url has some kind of error
<sun_> sun
<Bashing-om> fuzzles: checking .
<fuzzles> ty though, since moving over ive been having a blast and wanna up my fun
<rypervenche> fuzzles: I used the linuxcommand site for starting out myself.
<rypervenche> fuzzles: Welcome to the world of Linux :)
<fuzzles> ty and im on linuxcommand now
<fuzzles> having no fun and still loving this over any version of windows i ever used
<fuzzles> no fu*
<Archbuntu> i feel like im missing something after fresh installing buntu on my ssd
<Archbuntu> can you guys tell me the things you install after a fresh intall
<Bashing-om> fuzzles: http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/ I guess has been removed .
<Bashing-om> fuzzles: Have you explored http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty ?
<fuzzles> i am now ty
<fuzzles> i orignially came from windows to zorin after someone suggested it but all the crap laid over the ubuntu base was giving me issues altering config files so i was ok i need to check up and went to the linux foundation site which wanted monies
<nick_of_thyme> so removing sudo will not make things like synaptic inaccessible? it's automagically switched to root password?
<fuzzles> i didnt want to pay so after i moved to the lastest lts ubuntu i was like lemme see the community
<fuzzles> your already helping so much
<nick_of_thyme> apt-get purge sudo wants to install kdesudo and sudo-ldap
<nick_of_thyme> and it removes some other stuff
<Bashing-om> fuzzles: Ubuntu is open source at it's best . Just my opinion .
<fuzzles> mine too already and im only about a month in after having got a raspi and played with it as a media center
<fuzzles> any good suggestions for high contrast terminals
<chickenBullion> Has anyone experience with LVM's? Im trying to create a 40gb logical volume in my 1 volume group here https://www.pastery.net/pmcxwa/ . Thats how it would be done wouldnt it? Although i imagine theres a few steps afterwards to format it...
<bink> hi can anyone here tell me how to change the superuser name on my system?
<rypervenche> bink: You want to change the name of "root"?
<chickenBullion> Where do people mount partitions in Ubuntu to use on a daily basis?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | chickenBullion
<ubottu> chickenBullion: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Shirakawasuna> chickenBullion: it depends on what the partition is for
<chickenBullion> Shirakawasuna: What are types?
<chickenBullion> Shirakawasuna: this one is in my local LVM for access across dual-boots.
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | chickenBullion start here
<ubottu> chickenBullion start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<chickenBullion> i didnt have time to immediately read that suggestion if that at helps, i just decided to put it into my home directory to avoid any permission problems that could arise in the future until the data transfer finishes.
<TrustInAllah> I will post a video of a series of lectures on the Hereafter on what happens to us after this life, I know you're all busy with your works and this might be irrelevant to your interests but this is  extremely important as death is a reality which none of us can escape, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6POzsLaKP4&list=PLyIDfFGMrsvtUiDND0bzdKagGyejGWYJU
<lotuspsychje> TrustInAllah: not here please
<significance> Is there an up to date guide on dual booting with OSX?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | significance
<ubottu> significance: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<significance> Besides Ubuntu support, is there any other benefit to LTS? Is it intrinsically more stable?
<lotuspsychje> significance: longer support
<lotuspsychje> !lts | significance
<ubottu> significance: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> significance: in most cases lts is a great choice
<significance> lotuspsychje: awesome - thanks!
<significance> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Stamper__> hey guys
<Stamper__> o.o
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> do i need to change any UEFI setting while only doing live mode testing ?
<lotuspsychje> Abhijit: uefi usb as first boot
<Abhijit> yes. thats for changing boot order.
<bleu> Is there a straight forward way of fixing the mouse focus issue on a new 14.04 install
<Abhijit> i want to know if i need to disable uefi or something else with uefi other than that?
<lotuspsychje> Abhijit: if usb loads into ubuntu, you dont have to change other things
<Abhijit> ok
<codepython777> In unity, I've a terminal icon - which when i click, it goes back to the terminal that was opened before. I want it to open a new terminal in a new workspace, how do i do this?
<xangua> codepython777: tried the middle button?
<codepython777> xangua: Thanks. If I click the right button, it gives me an option for a new terminal - I want that to be the default behavior
<superguest> Is xfs supported out of the box in 15.10?
<superguest> I tried mounting an xfs and I get: " exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: mount /dev/mapper/isw_cjaiafedbc_RAID5_s1v1p1 on /media/klf/DigitalTrove failed: Function not implemented"
<lotuspsychje> !raid | superguest can this help?
<ubottu> superguest can this help?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jushur> xangua: ctrl+shift+t = new tab, ctrl+alt+t = new terminal window
<hilx> codepython777, u might edit gnome-terminal.desktop in /usr/share/applications and add -A to the command
<codepython777> hilx: no such file there
<superguest> lotuspsychje, can you be a lil more specific?
<codepython777> hilx: oh, found the file
<codepython777> hilx: Change this by appending " -A" ? TryExec=gnome-terminal Exec=gnome-terminal
<hilx> yes
<codepython777> trying
<lotuspsychje> superguest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS
<jkhl> having trouble installing Ubuntu, seems to work ok but then I get ERROR: No boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed.
<lotuspsychje> superguest: didnt test myself, but you get all those dependecies?
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: singleboot or dualboot?
<jkhl> singleboot
<jkhl> not sure if this computer is compatible or not
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: disbaled secureboot and fastboot?
<jkhl> pretty sure I did, I'll double check
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: they both must be disabled (if its un uefi machine)
<jkhl> Acer Aspire XC600 btw
<codepython777> hilx: my terminal is gone!
<jkhl> secure boot disabled, yes
<hilx> gone?
<jkhl> fast boot disabled, yes
<hilx> codepython777, that's odd. Well, undo the change then
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: then ubuntu setup should detect your hd
<jkhl> although it still says the first boot device is 'UEFI: WDC WD20EZRX-22D8PB0'
<jkhl> lotuspsychje: it does, and the install seems to complete okay, but then when it reboots I get that error
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: then secureboot or fastboot arent set correctly off
<jkhl> in the bios setup they are set to disabled
<jkhl> anything else I can do?
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: must be some other option named differently perhaps uefi/legacy
<jkhl> ok checking
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: ive seen some boxe with a weird intel bios option too to block install of a new Os
<jkhl> ACPI Suspend Mode is set to S3(STR), I can change it to S1(POS), no idea what it is
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: you can ask assistance at ##hardware also if your unsure
<jkhl> Restore on AC Power Loss set to Last State
<jkhl> ok
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: no dont touch options you dont know :p
<jkhl> ok :p
<personal0> checking for libmysqlclient... configure: error: Unable to find mySQL
<lotuspsychje> jkhl: pretty sure its uefi/legacy related
<jkhl> ok
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | personal0
<ubottu> personal0: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<hilx> codepython777, gnomer-terminal --window   might work
<personal0> checking for libmysqlclient... configure: error: Unable to find mySQL
<personal0> apt-get install libmysqlclient18
<personal0> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<personal0> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<personal0> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<personal0> libmysqlclient18 è già alla versione più recente.
<personal0> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 29 non aggiornati.
<jkhl> oh man, using the bios just brings back happy memories of installing DOS games
<jkhl> bios setup*
<jkhl> soundblaster test
<jkhl> hehe
<jkhl> Z demo disk and duke nukem
<jkhl> 133MHz
<jkhl> bios version P11-A1 btw
<rk> how do i remove maximize/minimize buttons from gnome shell? i tried using tweak tool, but it doesn't work.
<jkhl> no joy
<easyOnMe> what could be the reason why I am getting this message: failed to download repo information
<rk> easyOnMe: no network?
<easyOnMe> since yesterday I got this red triangle with an exclamation mark at the center of it appearing on the top right of my desktop
<easyOnMe> rk: meaning?
<easyOnMe> I am not able to connect to the server I am trying to connect to
<chickenBullion> So ISIS recruits on here? cool.
<rk> easyOnMe: your computer might not be connected to the internet.
<easyOnMe> rk: how is that even be possible we are able to talk now
<rk> easyOnMe: if you're not on your computer :)
<easyOnMe> rk: seriously
<easyOnMe> how can I correct this
<easyOnMe> I am not able to update
<easyOnMe> by ubuntu
<rk> easyOnMe: removing newly added repos might help.
<easyOnMe> rk: like how any online resources
<easyOnMe> never mind I will google it
<easyOnMe> brb
<easyOnMe> ok I found the error
<easyOnMe> its the repo for google chrome
<easyOnMe> how do I delete it
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<easyOnMe> I also what to uninstall google chrome
<baizon> easyOnMe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/43345/how-to-remove-a-repository
<easyOnMe> baizon: thanks
<easyOnMe> what about uninstall Google Chrome
<xangua> easyOnMe: are you using a 32 bit OS?
<easyOnMe> tried uninstalling it using the
<easyOnMe> xangua: yup
<easyOnMe> 32 bit
<dax> !chrome-repo
<ubottu> Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<easyOnMe> ubuntu 14.04
<dax> oh, you're 32-bit
<dax> no more 32-bit chrome
<easyOnMe> dax: yup
<easyOnMe> I wanted to uninstall it how shall I go about doing it
<xangua> Cargando… (http://m.webupd8.org/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome_3.html?m=1) easyOnMe
<dax> easyOnMe: remove the google-chrome package in your usual package manager?
<easyOnMe> xangua: no I want to uninstall google chrome and only use chromium
<xangua> Then do it?
<dax> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dax> probably useful too afterwards ^
<easyOnMe> dax: I tried to look for it in the ubuntu software center but it does not show up there
<dax> although hrm, i wonder if it works on non-PPAs
<xangua> Be aware that you won't be able to watch Netflix with chromium and other proprietary things
<V7> Hello :) !
<Wekfi> java -jar name.jar  no work
<Wekfi> Lubuntu
<baizon> Wekfi: install openjdk jre then?
<Wekfi> i have iced tea
<baizon> Wekfi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IcedTea
<baizon> Wekfi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_virtual_machine#Execution_environment
<Wekfi> what?
<vioriokpa> quit
<vioriokpa> exit
<MSponge> good morns.
<MSponge> Maybe I'm out of Ram ?
<bunker> hii\
<bunker> i have a problem
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth_: Was it the Ubuntu 14.04 minimal image you wanted to have a UEFI bootable image of?
<MSponge> What tests can I do on an AMD laptop (just booting off the 12.04 dvd), that accurately test the graphic card and/or CPU ?
<bunker> my wifi doesnt work, its says its disabled by hardware switch and my laptop doesn't have any. I have even changed the  distro and problem still exists. BTW my wifi works pretty good in windows
<MSponge> bunker, whhat is your laptop, spec ?
<Jordan_U> bunker: Does your keyboard have a key that (possibly when pressed along with FN) enables/disables wifi?
<bunker> ASUS X200CA
<bunker> i m using linux since past two years and never came across this problem
<bunker> @Jordan_U already tried
<Jordan_U> bunker: Is that a yes?
<bunker> yes
<bunker> even my external wifi adapter doesn't  works
 * MSponge notes that @bunker's laptop is a celeron :(
<bunker> its intel i3
<MSponge> oh right, I see I see .
<marikamartina> hello
<jkhl> got it booting!
<jkhl> :D
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth_: http://67.166.131.68/tmp/ubuntu_14.04_minimal_uefi_bios_hybrid.iso Should be able to be dd'd to a USB drive or burned to a CD and bootable via either BIOS or UEFI.
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth_: It's so easy to do (if you have a recent enough grub installed) that it's silly. "sudo mount -o loop mini.iso /mnt/ && grub-mkrescue -o ubuntu_14.04_minimal_uefi_bios_hybrid.iso /mnt/" .
<sskniranjan> hello kindly help me in private chat regarding the ubuntu software centre
<ubik123> Helo, I've got a question: Is it possible to run ubuntu-sdk on Debian Jessie?
<ubik123> I don't want to install Ubuntu on my private computer
<cfhowlett> ubik123, pretty sure debian has its own sdk.  use that
<ubik123> Well, there is qt creator
<cfhowlett> ubik123,  or use a virtual machine
<ubik123> Is that enough for developing Ubuntu Phone apps?
<ubik123> I want to program a seafile client
<ubik123> hmm
<ubik123> there is no ubuntu-sdk for debian :-(
<sskniranjan> kindly hanyone help me regarding the updating cache quering software source in software centre
<ikonia> updating cache queries ?
<sskniranjan> ikonia: yup
<sskniranjan> its showing updating cache
<sskniranjan> quering software sources
<ikonia> what's showing updating cache ?
<ikonia> I'm not understanding what you're actually asking
<sskniranjan> ikonia: i'll pm you
<ikonia> you don't need to
<sskniranjan> okay
<ikonia> just say in the channel, and use a pastebin if it's a big paste
<sskniranjan> in the progress tab of softwarecentre thereis this process going on endlessly
<johnnny22-afk> when running mpv, should compiz be used ? is compiz necessary ?
<ikonia> sskniranjan: what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> sskniranjan: I've just asked you not to pm me - please talk in the channel
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is this
<sskniranjan> ikonia: LTS 14.04
<ikonia> so it's still supported, so the repos should still be there
<ikonia> sskniranjan: what happens if you close and re-open software center
<sskniranjan> ikonia: then it normalises then again if i want to install some software it again comes back
<ikonia> sskniranjan: if you open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update" what happens ?
<sskniranjan> ikonia: i haven't tried that...lemme check
<cfhowlett> !apt-lock
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sskniranjan> ikonia: also for any other software also if i wish to install there is only use this source option instead of install option
<ikonia> sskniranjan: please run the command I asked for
<sskniranjan> okay tell me the command to install unity twek tool
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> run the command I told you to do
<ikonia> and feedback what it says
<sskniranjan> i'll jus paste it in the terminal
<ikonia> paste what ?
<ikonia> sskniranjan: if you are pasting a big paste - use a pastebin, not the chat client
<sskniranjan> ikonia: its updating something and some long list is going on
<ikonia> as it should
<sskniranjan> ikonia: i was about to ask you whats a pastebin
<ikonia> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> use it to share long pastes
<sskniranjan> okay i'll try to send whats going on
<sskniranjan> ikonia: btw whats problem with pm...i wont be able to recover the method later for my references
<ikonia> it's better to help in channel so nothing is hidden and others can see and offer advice
<sskniranjan> if i chat in the channel
<sskniranjan> oh..okay thanks
<cfhowlett> sskniranjan, all channel convo's are publicly logged and you should be able to enable logging to your local computer as well
<sskniranjan> cfhowlett: how to do that
<cfhowlett> sskniranjan, what irc client are you on?
<sskniranjan> cfhowlett: am in thunderbird
<sskniranjan> ikonia: i've pated it in pastebin just have a look
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> share the link
<sskniranjan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15434798/
<sskniranjan> is that enough
<sskniranjan> ?
<ikonia> so that looks good apart from the ppa time out
<ikonia> now open software center
<sskniranjan> okay
<sskniranjan> ikonia: should i close the terminal
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<DavidFromBE> hello, i'm running ubuntu 15.10 on a 32gb usb 3 stick, but it is painfully slo. is there anything to check to make sure it is running at usb 3 speed or any optimization i could do ?
<ikonia> it will be slow running from usb
<lotuspsychje> DavidFromBE: usb will be always the bottleneck
<DavidFromBE> lotuspsychje: i know, but is there anything i could configure to limit io to the stick ?
<ikonia> why would you limit the io
<ikonia> it would make it slower
<ikonia> running off a usb stick is just slow/bad, thats the reality
<DavidFromBE> i read about enabling ext2 instead of ext4 for example
<ikonia> it won't matter
<DavidFromBE> disabling swap
<ikonia> it won't matter
<sskniranjan> ikonia: iam trying to install the screenlet software...am still seeing the 'use this source' button instead of install button
<igor__> Hello, I am trying to configure ceph cluster for the first time. I've configured everything: hosts, network, ntp, passwordless ssh login. Installed ceph on one main host, than from that host, used ceph-deploy to install it on other hosts. Then installed mons on each and zapped and allocated osds, but ceph status shows health_warning, even after reboots and several days passed. Also, cluster shows 0 bytes total and none of the osds got up.
<ikonia> sskniranjan: has the updating cache problem gone
<lotuspsychje> igor__: maybe the #ceph guys know?
<sskniranjan> ikonia: yes it has gone...thank you but there is this enabling component of the distribution waiting and updating cache waitin are lined up together
<igor__> lotuspsychje, sorry, I clicked on ubuntu by accident and didn't notice it, It's just the ceph channel is right next to it in my favorites.
<ikonia> sskniranjan: I'm not sure what you are saying, you may want to consider taking and sharing a screenshot
<sskniranjan> yes can share a screen shot via the same site?
<ikonia> no
<pwca> apparently you can override bitrates which I did and it now looks much better
<ikonia> you'd need an image bin
<pwca> no thanks to you, ikonia.
<sskniranjan> ikonia: imagebin?
<sskniranjan> its link please
<ikonia> pwca: ?
<ikonia> pwca: no idea what you are talking about, I've not spoken to you
<ikonia> !imagebin | sskniranjan
<ubottu> sskniranjan: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<pwca> ikonia: I am painfully aware you have not.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> I've no idea why you are trying to engage me for something I've not spoken to you about
<drsoos> hello, how do i customize gnome-flashback?
<Guest79926> Hello.
<Guest79926> Is this the right channel to ask about bash scripting?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats #bash
<Guest79926> Thanks ikonia
<daslicht> how to fix this error please: http://pastebin.com/cFPQA7YF
<agata> hello
<ikonia> daslicht: set LC_AL
<ikonia> ALL
<netpheak> Hi, guys!
<daslicht> @ikonia that doesnt solve the issue
<daslicht> still get that error
<ikonia> set language too then
<daslicht> still get perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<daslicht> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Locales_unter_Ubuntu_konfigurieren
<ikonia> it's falling back as you don't have the locale you have it set to installed
<daslicht> already tried like this
<daslicht> what else is missing please?
<ikonia> not missing - wrong
<ikonia> it's falling back as it's trying to use a locale that your machine doesn't support
<daslicht> so what do I need to fix this plesae?
<ikonia> set it to a supported locale that you have installed
<daslicht> etc/default/locale contains -> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<netpheak> Anyone know of an eta of Ubuntu Snappy support of Raspberry Pi 3?
<ikonia> netpheak: should support it
<ikonia> daslicht: do you have a perl pack that can support that ?
<daslicht> i dont know
<daslicht> ok fixed !
<daslicht> I aaded lcall to /etc/default/locale
<daslicht> i am trying to install this here : http://savonet.sourceforge.net/download.html
<ikonia> it's already packaged for you
<ikonia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=liquidsoap
<daslicht> https://github.com/savonet/liquidsoap-full/issues/19
<ikonia> its in the universe repo
<daslicht> i want the latest version
<ikonia> just enable the universe repo and install it
<daslicht> is it up to date ?
<ikonia> you've not even looked
<ikonia> look - don't ask me to look for you
<daslicht> I am sure that the dev version is more uptodate
<ikonia> thats because it's "development"
<ikonia> use an official release
<ikonia> use the packages ubuntu provide for you
<ikonia> don't chase version numbers
<daslicht> official dont mean that they are free of bugs
<daslicht> last time the cue sheet support was buggy
<ikonia> ok - no point discussing this any more then
<popey> the last release of liquidsoap was 3 years ago
<daslicht> so its not updated ?
<popey> so hardly our fault if we are behind
<daslicht> i last checked it 2014 and it was broklen
<popey> given upstream dont release often
<daslicht> the last release of liquidsoap was 3 years ago , the last change in the dev brange is 2 month ago
<popey> so ask the developers to make a release
<daslicht> i dont care about an release :) I just want to install the latest dev
<daslicht> as mentioned above
<daslicht> ikonia wanted me to install the ubuntu pack
<popey> switch to arch if you don't care then
<daslicht> what is that ?
<popey> you can get bleeding edge untested crack over there I hear
<daslicht> why not just install it from git
<ikonia> or ask the developers how to install their development builds
<ikonia> the developers can support their install process and dev builds
<daslicht> do you have a clue why i get that error ? https://github.com/savonet/liquidsoap-full/issues/19 ?
<daslicht> ok
<daslicht> ltes wait then untill i get a response
<daslicht> thank you
<suh_dude_> Hi!
<suh_dude_> Why isn't Popcorntime in your repos?
<ambraemiele> ciao
<popey> suh_dude_: it's tricky given it gets taken down and re-relesased by different devs each year
<ambraemiele> !list
<ubottu> ambraemiele: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> popey: is it really still that much of a moving target, how frustrating
<popey> yes
<popey> there were two versions last I looked
<suh_dude_> Hmmm
<ambraemiele> hi
<suh_dude_> Has it ever been in your repos?
<suh_dude_> But I think you should allow it. It is Free Software right?
<suh_dude_> Even if it's illegal, it still meets the criteria.
<ikonia> good god
<ikonia> "even if it's illega"
<ikonia> please - think about what you are saying
<thinhlxps03690> hi
<popey> suh_dude_: as i said, it's amoving target
<popey> suh_dude_: they need to do a stable release, and ideally push that into debian then we get it and other flavours / derivatives benefit too
<thinhlxps03690> client quit
<thinhlxps03690> has quit
<suh_dude_> Ah
<xnldiwgsow> Jsj
<Vohveli> my system just told me for the first time that I can upgrade (from 13.10 to 15.10) but everything hanged somewhere around 70% of the progress bar
<Vohveli> now when I boot, it says "Ubuntu 15.10", but I only get a text login screen instead of the usual screen where I can choose the desktop environment
<Vohveli> how should I proceed? can I somehow finish/fix the upgrade or should I do a clean install?
<EriC^^> Vohveli: clean install would be best
<Vohveli> okay, can I do this from within the current installation or do I need a live device?
<EriC^^> do you have your stuff backed up?
<ambraemiele> hi
<Vohveli> everything's backed up, yes
<EriC^^> Vohveli: well unless you have a partition that you can spare and put the iso on to boot from grub you'd have to use a live usb
<Vohveli> okay, I'll try a live usb then
<EriC^^> you can save the list of installed programs easily and have them reinstalled
<benzel__> How do I destroy an application when it's completely frozen? I trid "pkill Intellij" but it does nothing.
<EriC^^> benzel__: try xkill and click on it
<popey> benzel__: alt+f2, xkill
<popey> left click kills, right click cancels
<benzel__> muy bien! Thanks
<n0rz> hi
<r00ter> hi
<r00ter> n0rz
<r00ter> do i need any rootkit detector for ubuntu ?
<hadouken___> exit
<r00ter> exit
<Vohveli> well, I have a 14.04 LTS live USB now but it doesn't seem to boot
<Vohveli> when I do a boot override from BIOS, the screen just goes black for a couple of seconds and then returns to BIOS
<Vohveli> which seems strange since I had no trouble booting 13.10 live USB
<ikonia> not strange if the media is bad
<ikonia> fact that it's going back to the bios suggests there is nothing to boot
<Vohveli> bad as in the device is broken or I did the live USB incorrectly?
<ikonia> either/both
<Vohveli> the exact way I used was: dd if=ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<ikonia> so thats putting it onto a partition, rather than the device
<bekks> rendering the device unbootable.
<Vohveli> oh, okay
<Vohveli> I just followed some instructions I found
<cfhowlett> !usb | Vohveli
<ubottu> Vohveli: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Vohveli> thanks, I'll try that instead
<serses> i can't get my Atheros Wireless card to work :(
<Fodd> Alright lads, just a quick one. I've downloaded PHP Storm and it requires Java 1.8.. I'm very very new to ubuntu, how would i upgrade from 1.7
<Fodd> Unsupported Java Version: Cannot start under Java 1.7.0_80-b15: Java 1.8 or later is required. <-- thats the error code.
<ikonia> ubuntu ships supported versions of java
<ikonia> if it's not in the repos for the version you're using, you'd have to pull it from an external place
<Fodd> i've just ran "sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk"
<Fodd> just downloading atm.
<k1l_> so wait until its installed.
<Fodd> just waiting :)
<Fodd> Nope, still erroring out.
<lhr> =.=
<ikonia> how are you launching it ?
<ikonia> (exactly)
<Fodd> opening up terminal, navigating to the bin directory
<Fodd> typing in ./phpstorm.sh
<ikonia> Fodd: ok - look what that script is doing to actually launch it
<ikonia> then look at the error
<Fodd> okay, 1 second
<Fodd> Sorry, that goes over my head. :(
<ImJune> Has anyone here taken the LCSE exam from the linuxfoundation yet
<ImJune> ?
<ikonia> ImJune: not really anything to do with this channel, sorry
<k1l_> ImJune: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic about that.
<pero> Hi
<ImJune> which channel would be a good 1 to ask about that?
<pero> Anyone is experience with recovery?
<ikonia> recovery of what ?
<bekks> recovery of covered things? :)
<_arktos_> recovery of what ?
<Fodd> Pero: recovery of uncovered things?
<ikonia> .......the jokes been done now
<pero> Mistake of using 'clean' in windows and then did a partition of GPT.
<ikonia> let him ask the question properly, clearly
<pero> What can help me to reover it?
<pero> recover
<bekks> pero: what does "clean" in windows do?
<bekks> pero: Can you state a clear issue please?
<k1l_> !photorec | pero
<pero> Removes any and all partition or volume formatting from the disk with focus. On master boot record (MBR) disks, only the MBR partitioning information and hidden sector information are overwritten. On GUID partition table (GPT) disks, the GPT partitioning information, including the Protective MBR, is overwritten; there is no hidden sector information.
<ikonia> I suspect that data is gone
<pero> Mistake of using 'clean' in windows and then did a partition of GPT. Now I want to recover it but it's "UnAllocated" and windows program can't see that
<pero> But how canyou clean hdd so fast?
<k1l_> pero: try photorec. but i think most data will be deleted and only some partial files might be still there.
<pero> k1l_: photrec does not find my media
<pero> my media disc*
<pero> bekks: Mistake of using 'clean' in windows and then did a partition of GPT. Now I want to recover it but it's "UnAllocated" and windows program can't see that
<pero> bekks: Removes any and all partition or volume formatting from the disk with focus. On master boot record (MBR) disks, only the MBR partitioning information and hidden sector information are overwritten. On GUID partition table (GPT) disks, the GPT partitioning information, including the Protective MBR, is overwritten; there is no hidden sector information.
<ikonia> I suspect that data is gone
<pero> How?
<soee> how can i move all and only folders form dir X to dir U using cli ?
<bekks> Deleting a filesys/partition in windeos overwrites the partition header only.
<pero> soee: mv f/* g/*
<ikonia> use find -type and -exec mv
<ikonia> that won't work pero
<pero> bekks: and you claim that my data is ?
<soee> pero: this will move whole content
<ikonia> that will move everything - he wants JUST directories
<pero> ikonia: what did it wrote? what are the directories?
<bekks> pero: I dont claim anything about your data.
<ikonia> soee: use find -type and -exec
<pero> soee: sorry
<pero> soee: http://superuser.com/questions/487090/how-to-move-multiple-directories-but-exclude-files-in-current-path-with-similar
<k1l_> pero: stop using that disk. get an image with ddrescue. use all programs on that image.  look for partitions with testdisk. look for data with photorec
<lhr> how can i get ubuntu 10.04's program
<pero> k1l_: it's an external hard disk
<MonkeyDust> lhr  10.04 is dead
<k1l_> pero: if that doesnt work. call a commercial recovery company. or say good bye to the data
<pero> can you assit me k1l_ ?
<k1l_> pero: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<lhr> i think 10.04 is very beautyful
<bekks> lhr: And it is dead, already.
<k1l_> lhr: windows 3.1 was beautifull too. but its dead, too
<pero> k1l_: what if the drive is unallocated?
<lhr> =.=
<k1l_> pero: that has nothing to do with testdisk or photorec
<steven> does anyone have a tl;dr resource on deb packages and their differences for versions? I'd just like to know how and why u1404 packages differ from 1604
<pero> k1l_: testdisk can't find the media disk in windows
<ikonia> steven: packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> pero: the ask in ##windows
<pero> no no windows
<bekks> steven: They are built for a different release, linked against different versions of packages.
<steven> since I setup a xenial server and a few apps dont have xenial packages yet, so wonderinfg if i should just install a packager for an older version or wait
<k1l_> pero: this is ubuntu support. we cant handle windows stuff in ehre
<pero> k1l_: i amsaying it's ok
<steven> bekks: so basically dependency versions?
<bekks> steven: Yes.
<k1l_> !guidelines | pero , its not ok with windows support in here.
<ubottu> pero , its not ok with windows support in here.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pero> k1l_: ????????
<steven> bekks are we talking < versions or <>?
<pero> I am saying it's ok.
<hetii> Hi
<pero> We won't talk about windows.
<bekks> steven: We are talking !=
<pero> k1l_: !guidelines
<pero> ops
<pero> !guidelines | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * pero wonder
<k1l_> pero: stop that! you said you use windows. we dont support windows in here. use ##windows as support channel for your issues with windows.
<pero> k1l_: stop repeat it
<steven> so would it be ok to just install 1510 packages and later swap out the sources and update it or should I simply wait (server is supposed to run long term, dont wanna fuck it up already cos I am unpatient ;) )
<hetii> Could someone provide me a valid/tested configuration of PXE live booting system, I spend second day without success to boot up live system regarding ubuntu 12/14/15
<k1l_> steven: dont mix packages from different releases.
<k1l_> steven: what package are we talking baout exactly?
<bekks> steven: Mixing packages WILL break your systems.
<steven> yay :D
<steven> and k1l_ atm just wanna setup gitlab and owncloud on the server but neither provides xenial packages just yet
<ikonia> steven: tone down the language too
<ikonia> there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<ikonia> because it's not out yet
<bekks> steven: Then dont use xenial, cause it isnt release yet.
<bekks> *released
<ikonia> apply logic - why would people be using  offering packages for an unreleased version
<k1l_> steven: that is the issue with development releases. its release is in end of april. you have might to wait until that for 3rd party packages
<steven> but it will be next month and it really is smarter to just install the RC / beta and update it to "stable" instead of installing 1404 and run a dist upgrade
<ikonia> steven: it's really not smarter
<pero> please ubuntu torrent link
<bekks> steven: Using 14.04 is smarter.
<steven> why is that?
<ikonia> it's smarter to wait for the release and then do you work when the repos your need are released
<bekks> steven: Because 16.04 isnt released yet.
<k1l_> steven: you just proven why its not smart to run a development release as a user.
<steven> thats really not a good enough reason, its stable
<ikonia> it is a good enough reason
<bekks> steven: Then why do you ask?
<ikonia> as you're blocked currently
<steven> and the lack of two packages are not a reason to install a 2yr old version and run a dist upgrade, usually ubuntus dist upgrades dont run smoothly
<steven> not at all
<ikonia> no - it's a reason to wait
<steven> and because I dont really know how the packaging process works 0o
<k1l_> steven: please stop
<bekks> steven: 14.04 isnt two years old, ir constantly receives updates until 2019.
<bekks> steven: So 14.04 is the current LTS release.
<k1l_> steven: 16.04 is not released yet. any more 16.04 issue in #ubuntu+1 please
<steven> and xenial will be the next tls, you guys relax. its not like its the first server I run and use. I am well aware of it not being released and I am well aware of the release process, and withint the next four weeks there wont be a major change or some breaking upgrade (well 99% it wont happen)
<ikonia> we are relaxed
<ikonia> and you don't appear to understand, hence why you are asking,
<ikonia> thats why you are being given advice
<bekks> steven: 16.04 isnt supported in here, as you have been told.
<pero> ubuntu 14.04 is downloading slow
<steven> I simply asked about the packaging process, not about how I should've not installed the beta cos its 4 weeks before the release, cos no dist upgrade ever worked smootly for me
<steven> neither on server nor desktop
<bekks> pero: then use a different mirror.
<pero> i did
<pero> I tried.
<ikonia> steven: thats your problem then - it works for other people,
<bekks> pero: there are even more mirrors.
<steven> ok awesome, next time say you dont support xenial instead of acting like this ;) you shouldnt treat every user like a guy who has no experience what so ever
<steven> I can deal with "no support" instead of "well dont use it then"
<ikonia> steven: don't behave like a guy with no experience and then complain about the solid advice you're given
<k1l_> steven: i said 16.04 support is only in #ubuntu+1 so i muted you here now. no need for your offences just because you dont get the answers you like.
<MSponge> Oow tetchy times on #ubuntu :-)
<pero> 56 kb /s
<bekks> pero: So use another, faster mirror
<TJ-> pero: possibly your local ISP connection, country network, or international links may have problems.
<pero> :(
<pero> now i have problem in internet, yesterday i broke my hdd
<kjkjkjkjkjk> hi, I came in here yesterday because apparently my laptop has bad superblock
<kjkjkjkjkjk> the live usb I use is tails, but there is apparently a default sudo password and I dont know it
<k1l_> kjkjkjkjkjk: ask the tails guys what the setup on their isos is.
<gogeta> kjkjkjkjkjk, its ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> tails is based on debian, is what i read here
<k1l_> gogeta: its not. its build on debian. so he is on the very wrong channel in here
<gogeta> i see
<MonkeyDust> kjkjkjkjkjk  you're in the wrong channel, it's not supported here
<gogeta> kjkjkjkjkjk, 99% of your distros defult will be the distro name or just root as a pass
<kjkjkjkjkjk> gogeta: so "root" is a password?
<gogeta> kjkjkjkjkjk, it probly will be one of the 2 yes
<ikonia> stop
<ikonia> thi sis not a discussion point for this channel please
<EriC^^> sometimes it's "toor" as a password
<kjkjkjkjkjk> is this the channel to ask what command do I need for a portuguese keyboard?
<ikonia> no
<kjkjkjkjkjk> loadkeys -pt?
<ikonia> this channel is only for ubuntu
<k1l_> kjkjkjkjkjk: ask in ##linux for general linux support
<kjkjkjkjkjk> kicked out
<k1l_> kjkjkjkjkjk: that is no reason to make offtopic in here
<MonkeyDust> kjkjkjkjkjk  you're in the wrong channel
<freshmint> hey, anybody familiar with deja-dup amazon s3 backups?
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<freshmint> i always get backend connectoin errors and i cant understand why atm
<freshmint> i followed this explenation: http://blog.domenech.org/2013/01/backing-up-ubuntu-using-deja-dup-backup-and-aws-s3.html
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu, what client version, how are you authing
<freshmint> ubuntu 14.04, the client is a plugin for deja-dup which is related to python-boto and python-cloudfiles packages
<ikonia> how are you authing to aws
<ikonia> are your security groups in aws configured correctly ?
<freshmint> im authing with a key and secret key and created and IAM user for that. but to be honest i am pretty new to this
<ikonia> is S3 covered by security groups ?
<freshmint> i have no idea
<ikonia> so you need to look into that
<freshmint> okay ehm on the aws console?
<ikonia> also need to look at the iam role and how the key is being passed in
<freshmint> on my side or on aws s ide?
<ikonia> both, the key is a handshake
<Cool_> Hi experts
<ikonia> and the iam roles are set in aws
<Cool_> How can i upgrade ubuntu server from 14.04.1 to 14.04.3 LTS trusty without upgrade kernal. what is the command to  do it?
<ikonia> you'd need to pin the kernel package
<ikonia> but I'd not advise this unless you have a very specific reason and understand that reason
<Cool_> ikonia: can you specify command exactly to upgrade with ubuntu server 14.04.3
<kjkjkjkjkjk> im not trolling: if I cannot join into linux, where can I ask things about superblocks?
<k1l_> Cool_: in general that is not a good idea since there are a lot of kernel issues.
<ikonia> kjkjkjkjkjk: you are already in ##linux
<mehedi> hello friends
<mehedi> I am in a big trouble
<mehedi> My desktop is merged with the home folder!!
<k1l_> Cool_: what gives you "uname -a"?
<bekks> mehedi: What does that mean?
<Cool_> reason for maintaining stable  version in all ubuntu servers
<mehedi> And I cannot find my home folder in My computer option
<Browser> Hello. I have cloned a HD with Ubuntu and I have put the cloned HD into a new machine with different specs. Everything is working well except the screen, which has poor graphics. I have used a Live CD to check if the screen works well with Ubuntu and I can see everything perfect. Is there an easy way to fix the problem? I think it is loading the configuration for the display where the HD was cloned. Thanks.
<ikonia> the lts kernel upgrades are the stable versions
<mehedi> can anyone help me?
<Cool_> kernal version is : Linux test-VM 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP
<ikonia> Cool_: ok - so why do you not want to update that from the LTS repos
<mehedi> is there any way to restore desktop and my computer to default settings??
<ikonia> mehedi: what's the actual real issue ?
<mehedi> the issue is desktop is merged with the home folder
<Cool_> it is requirement
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<ikonia> Cool_: requirement of what/who and why
<mehedi> I want to separate these two like it was as default
<k1l_> Cool_: ok, updating to 14.04.5 will not increase the kernel version when you are just running the updates. you will stay on the 3.13 kernel stack.
<k1l_> Cool_: but you need to update to the latest 3.13 kernel build. since there are some serious kernel security issues.
<Cool_> K1l_ : whats the command
<ikonia> Cool_: step back - you're going to create a problem
<ikonia> Cool_: why do you not want to update the kernel package ?
<Cool_> temporaily i put hold kernel..But, just want to upgrade 14.04.3 not 14.04.5
<ikonia> Cool_: thats going to be quiet tricky
<ikonia> you'd have to pin packages at a very specific version
<k1l_> Cool_: 14.04.3 and 14.04.5 are just like "servicepacks" from windows. they are just the state of all updates to that point. just the .isos have a new kernel on new install
<k1l_> Cool_: but if you have a 14.04 installed and update it, it will stay on the 3.13 kernel
<Cool_> Thanks k1l_: i am already with 140.04.1, just want to upgrade with 14.04.3 as it is requirement to maintain same version
<Cool_> it is urgent
<ikonia> maintain the same version ?
<gogeta> Cool_, you aruldy have it
<Cool_> can u please tell command to upgrade it[from 14.04.1 to 14.04.3]
<ikonia> Cool_: you'll need to give more specific info
<ikonia> Cool_: you can't do it like that
<k1l_> Cool_: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade".
<ikonia> that will take it to the current 14.04.X release
<k1l_> ikonia: he has a wrong idea of point releases
<ikonia> k1l_: it would appear so, thats why I'd like to see more info
<Cool_> i did that command in test vm, it upgraded to 14.04.4 not 14.04.3
<Cool_> how can i do it for 14.04.3
<ikonia> Cool_: lets step back
<k1l_> Cool_: you have a wrong idea what 14.04.3 is.
<ikonia> Cool_: WHY do you not want the kenrel from 14.04.4
<gogeta> Cool_, you have a newer build
<k1l_> Cool_: its just a timemark to show you got all updates to that date.
<k1l_> Cool_: compare it to the "servicepacks" on windows.
<Cool_> compare it to the "servicepacks" on windows? means...how?
<ikonia> Cool_: why do you not want the kernel from 14.0.4
<Cool_> i said, iam running currently 14.04.1
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> why do you not want the kernel from 14.0.4.4
<Cool_> want to upgrade with 14.04.3.got it?
<ikonia> 14.04.4
<gogeta> Cool_, point relese is only the same installer iso with upgrades
<ikonia> why do you not want 14.04.4
<Cool_> not 14.04.4
<ikonia> why
<gogeta> Cool_, if you run any updates your no longer running 14.94.1
<Cool_> gogeta_what you suggest..?
<k1l_> Cool_: listen: the pointrelease (the .3 or .4 or .5) started as only new isos so that if someone installs a 14.04 he doesnt need to download 5GB of extra updates from back when 14.04 was released
<gogeta> Cool_, Cool_ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l_> Cool_: so the "release" of 14.04.3 is only "i am a 14.04 and i have installed all updates since the 14.04 release"
 * Scunizi thinks there's a sneeky troll in the house.
<gogeta> Colti, or using the updates from the gui
<Cool_> thanks k1l_what you suggest now?
<ikonia> this is a pointless
<k1l_> Cool_: stop!
<k1l_> Cool_: so you want to stay on the 3.13 kernel and not use kernel 4.2 or others?
<gogeta> Cool_, you aruldy had 14.03 if you ran updates
<gogeta> have
<Cool_> k1l_yes
<gogeta> Cool_, ok
<k1l_> Cool_: then run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<gogeta> Cool_, now where making sense
<k1l_> Cool_: that will keep the 3.13 kernel but istall all updates.
<gogeta> he whants a older kernel
<chrisml> i'm trying to change hostname in /etc/hosts, currently it has 127.0.1.1 hostname hostname, i want to use sub.domain.com so do i replace both hostnames with that?
<k1l_> Cool_: dont think about the 14.04.3 or 14.04.5. its not what you think it is.
<Cool_> Ok k1l_: just to explain them..can you elobrate detail
<Cool_> i m running your command now in test machine
<k1l_> Cool_: i already have 3 times now
<vervet> chrisml: you can just add it as an entry into that file, yes
<vervet> if you want to completely change it, you can replace
<k1l_> Cool_: i dont know how to explain it differently.
<gogeta> Cool_, any reasion you whant the old kernel the 4x serise is better
<ikonia> gogeta: no it's not
<chrisml> vervet thanks, i mean do i do 127.0.1.1 sub.domain.com domain.com or both with sub.?
<k1l_> gogeta: let him please. its ok to run the 3.13 kernel on 14.04
<Cool_> k1l_can i have any URL for these details
<ogra_> Cool_, the archive moves forward with updates and fixes ... constantly ... at times there are snapshots taken from it that are then called $release.1 ... $release.2 and so on, these are released as isos... if you upgrade you get whats in the archive, so are always on the latest
<vervet> chrisml: np, you'll want the complete entry - sub.domain.com
<chrisml> vervet ty
<gogeta> Cool_, all you need to do to get your old kernel back
<gogeta> Cool_, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-* linux-image-3.13.0-*
<k1l_> Cool_: 14.04 was released in 2014. so if you install 14.04 in 2016 you need to load all updates since that time after the install. to make that easier ubuntu make the .X (pointreleases) that have all updates included already. so if you install a 14.04.3 you have all updates to the date when 14.04.3 was marked.
<k1l_> gogeta: stop
<k1l_> gogeta: you are just making it worse
<Cool_> thanks all for your patience.....special thanks to k1l..sorry for trouble..just to make understand
<k1l_> Cool_: so if you update any 14.04 today. every 14.04 will become a 14.04.5
<Cool_> good thanks k1l_. i repeating how to pin kernel and do update..thats command
<k1l_> Cool_: no stop.
<k1l_> Cool_: dont pin the kernel. the kernel will stay on the 3.13 version. but you need the latest 3.13 kernel builds since they fix security issues.
<k1l_> Cool_: run my command and you will NOT be updated to the 4.2 kernel. it still will be 3.13 kernel.
<Cool_> command please k1l_
<ogra_> <k1l_> Cool_: then run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> Cool_: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<gogeta> Cool_, or just lsb_release -a command
<ogra_> (it was above ;) )
<gogeta> Cool_, you will see you have a newer version
<Cool_> ok k1l_thanks, hope this wont upgrade kernel 3.13 to 3.16 or any latest.right?
<k1l_> gogeta: Cool_ but as i explained every 14.04 will become a 14.04.5 because that is just the state of "i have all updates"
<k1l_> Cool_: yes. it will stay on 3.13
<ogra_> Cool_, if you dont actively tell your system to install a new kernel you will always stay on the major version you had at install tme and get only (security) fixes for it
<Cool_> thanks a lot for clearing my confusion
<ogra_> (there are ways to use newer kernels in LTS releases if you actually want to, but you need to install a certain metapackage for this... manually)
<Marqin> Will 16.04 have GCC6 ( going to be realesed in april, already seen it in toolchain ppa ) or again LTS will have old packages on release?
<ikonia> no
<gogeta> ogra_, 4.4 time hehe
<gogeta> Marqin, 16.04 will be runnning 4.4 witch is a lts kernel as well
<k1l_> Marqin: look at the freezes. april is way to late
<ogra_> new GCC usually means a full archive rebuild that introduces new bugs and failures ... you definitely dont want to do that in the month you release :)
<Marqin> gogeta: what does kernel have to do with gcc?
<ogra_> the compiler for a release is usually introduced at the beginning of a development cycle ... not at the end ;)
<ogra_> so you can catch all the compiler/compilation related bugs
<gogeta> Marqin, oh the compiler yea probably the same
<Marqin> and I will have to give people instructions on how to get gcc6 from ppas instead of "just use ubuntu LTS" :(
<k1l_> Marqin: tell gcc to release their stuff prior to the freezes from ubuntu then :)
<Marqin> ha-ha
<gogeta> Marqin, lol
<bekks> People using LTS wont use gcc from a PPA :P
<Marqin> bekks: many people use LTS for their build farms
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> more so when it needs specific build options of binutils
<bekks> Marqin: Yeah, and official packages, no PPA.
<gogeta> Marqin, yess but they use whats suported
<mintux> i setup ssh certificate key but it want password again http://codepad.org/9YNjE0qw
<ikonia> and they don't use gcc PPA
<Marqin> i use llvm ppa :p
<ikonia> so ?
<gogeta> Marqin, and i run arch but kinds not the point
<ikonia> mintux: not setup correctly, and I advise you not to run ispconfig
<Marqin> point is that you cannot use gcc6 because many people won't use it because "it's not in LTS"
<ikonia> Marqin: so ?
<ogra_> Marqin, it will likely be in universe by release ... but not be default
<Marqin> hm, is there some chance that there will be official gcc-6 package? not as default gcc, but you can always use update-alternatives
<mintux>  ikonia:  but i did same thing i have did and worked but now it doesn't work. and for ispconfig it's on local vm and it's ok
<Bookman900> Guys, I've got a serious problem with 4.4.0-14-generic and radeon r600 graphics (on 16.04),and when my laptop uses AC power, it's okay. When i unplug, I hit a freeze, and video seems to be broken down
<ikonia> doubtful
<ikonia> due to the binutils and a few other changes needed
<ikonia> Marqin: it's not just gcc that needs updating to use gcc 6
<bekks> Marqin: I guess you have to wait for 18.04 then.
<ikonia> so it's doubtful the other updates needed will get to an LTS
<mintux> ikonia: first ssh ispconfig@192.168.1.2 mkdir -p .ssh
<ikonia> mintux: nothing to do with what I said
<Marqin> ikonia: only 1364 packages - http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20160226-gcc6-xenial.html
<ikonia> Marqin: what ?
<Marqin> "Package failed to build" - 1364 :D
<ikonia> it's more than the packages it builds
<mintux> ikonia: i don't get what are u trying to say . not setup correctly?
<llutz> mintux: you don#t use the .pub key
<ikonia> mintux: it's not setup correctly, and I advise you not to use ispconfig
<k1l_> Bookman900: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 issues
<Marqin> ogra_: seem your are right - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/gcc-6-base
<Marqin> that's enough for me
<Bookman900> k1l_: thx
<gogeta> Marqin, so it will be in :)
<mintux> llutz: you mean here? ssh -i .ssh/myserver 192.168.1.2 -v -l ispconfig  shouldn't use .pub ?
<llutz> mintux: man ssh (about -i "identity file")
<mintux> llutz: and i read so i put .pub key on server inside .ssh/authorized_keys with this command: cat .ssh/myserver.pub | ssh ispconfig@192.168.1.2 'cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'     and i use ssh -i .ssh/myserver 192.168.1.2 -v -l ispconfig   private key but it prompt password again and which section that i did is not correct ?
<llutz> mintux: in your paste, you used -i myserver.punb
<llutz> mintux: in your paste, you used -i myserver.pub
<mintux> now i try new
<mintux> i found something in log
<mintux> Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for file /usr/local/ispconfig/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ikonia> you should not be doing this
<ikonia> and you should not be using ispconfig - you are going to be compromised with this approach
<llutz> mintux: and to spread ssh-keys, use ssh-copy-id
<mintux>  ikonia: i would like to develop something on ispconfig then i do this on my local virtualbox and mount it as partition on my ssystem
<ikonia> mintux: very bad idea
<mintux> ikonia: what is your idea?
<ikonia> not to use ispconfig
<mintux> ikonia: and what happened if i did?
<ikonia> possibility of compromise and a broken system
<ikonia> as I said a few lines up
<bekks> mintux: you cant mount your vm as a partition.
<mintux> bekks: i don't want to mount my vm i mount a directory of ispconfig in my vm to my system and then works on codes
<ikonia> even worse idea
<bekks> mintux: doesnt sound more sane.
<mintux> ikonia: i don't think so . now i can do it. just only should enter password and if i did then i can work on it and i don't get why its worse idea . it works
<gogeta> bekks, acully there is a way to use a real system in a vm
<ikonia> mintux: carry on then - sounds like a terrible idea and risk to me
<bekks> gogeta: I know, but thats totally not what he asked ;)
<mintux> ikonia: maybe. but i can worked on developing on virtual system i can make backup and restore without involved my real system to ispconfig software
<ikonia> mintux: it will still expose your real system
<akik> mintux: you need to change the permissions on the server end "chmod 600 /usr/local/ispconfig/.ssh/authorized_keys" and maybe "chmod 700 /usr/local/ispconfig/.ssh"
<mintux> ah
<mintux> akik: thanks . it worked
<lerner> every time I turn my machine on "lsb" doesnt load. there is always a red line showing me that. How do I fix it?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  what's the outcome of    lsb_release -r
<MonkeyDust> lerner  what's the outcome of    lsb_release -d
<lerner> MonkeyDust, both or just the second one?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  -d
<lerner> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<MonkeyDust> lerner  i guess you can simply ignore the red line, here too it says "No LSB modules are available."
<lerner> ok...
<EriC^^> lerner: what red line?
<lerner> MonkeyDust, often I have problems with the network manager. Once I have fully logged in, how do I get a copy of all messages that my machine printed while loading?
<lerner> EriC^^, as soon as I know where to look for a log of all actions my machine did from boot, ill let you know
<jpmh> when I look at the auth.log file I see a number of errors: systemd-logind[379]: Failed to create cgroup name=systemd:/user/0.user: No such file or directory - how do I fix this?
<EriC^^> lerner: you mean while booting it says no lsb found with a red line?
<EriC^^> lerner: cat /var/log/boot.log shows a little i think
<EriC^^> others in /var/log/dmesg and syslog
<wyre> hi guys! I'm having issues with ssh in ubuntu machine
<wyre> always aske me for password
<wyre> when I've disabled password in sshd_config
<ogra_> jpmh, do you use a non-ubuntu kernel ?
<EriC^^> wyre: did you restart ssh?
<wyre> EriC^^, several times xD
<EriC^^> wyre: k just checking :P
<bekks> wyre: So how did you set it up?
<wyre> well ... I've added the user in AllowUsers
<wyre> and disabled passwordAuth
<lerner> EriC^^, while logging in I see everything my machine loads: each line starts with "ok" in green or "not ok" in red
<wyre> I've generated a keypar
<jpmh> ogra: this is on a cpontainered virtual server, where I installed ubuntu 14.4 which is working VERY well - this error seems to indicate no real issue, I just don't like errors in logs
<wyre> and copy into authorized_keys
<bekks> wyre: you copied what exactly into authorized_keys?
<wyre> but then always is asking me to a password what I don't know xD
<wyre> id_rsa.pub content
<ogra_> jpmh, well, seems like your host machin runs a kernel that is missing some cgroup features that ubuntu uses by default
<wyre> I did a cat to this file
<jpmh> ogra, that makes complete sense.  Since they do not seem to be needed how do I disable the calls to them?
<ogra_> (i dont think it actually is an issue unless you start using something like lxc *inside* ubuntu )
<wyre> bekks, but the point is ... Why is asking me a password what I don't know?¿ xD
<wyre> and I didn't setup¿
<wyre> hehe
<wyre> it doesn't ask me for passphrase xD
<ogra_> jpmh, probably by removing some cgroup userspace package (i wouldnt know which though)
<ogra_> i'd actuaLLy google for th error message (and "ubuntu" or so)
<jpmh> ogra, thank you so much - so what is cgroup?
<ogra_> it makes sure that only certain resources (ram/cpu) are assigned to a process
<bekks> wyre: Either it is the user password, or the password you specified when creating the keypair.
<jpmh> ogra, ty so much - I'll go an reseacrh now
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> good luck ...
<wyre> bekks, isn't xD
<wyre> bekks, any both
<wyre> bekks, I mean ... I've tried with multiples keys what could be but anyone works xD
<ogra_> wyre, did you add the public key of the user to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<ogra_> else it will always ask for a password
<ogra_> (there is no need to add it to "AllowUsers" )
<wyre> ogra_, yes, I did cat from the id_rsa file to authorized_keys
<wyre> id_rsa.pub concretely
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> yeah, better :)
<wyre> ogra_, but ... what password?¿
<ogra_> anything in auth.log ?
<bekks> wyre: the one you setup.
<wyre> bekks, when I generated key par?
<bekks> wyre: For example, yes.
<wyre> bekks, but that's passphrase isn't called "password" itself
<wyre> it is asking me for a password
<wyre> not passphrase
<wyre> but equally, passphrase what I setup doesn't work either
<bekks> wyre: and how does that matter, how it is called?
<wyre> xD
<ogra_> well, what does your auth.log say when you log in ?
<wyre> bekks, well... maybe not matter but passphrase isn't the password asked
<wyre> because doesn't work xD
<wyre> in client? or in server?
<ogra_> it should tell you why it asks for a password
<ogra_> on the server indeed
<bekks> wyre: On the system you want to log on to.
<ogra_> tail -f /var/log/auth.log ... then attempt a login from another terminal and see what it prints in the first one
<wyre> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/xDHupV78
<ogra_> i dont see any login attempt for a user there
<wyre> ogra_, I'm using that command
<wyre> ssh -oKexAlgorithms=+diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 marisol@81.33.112.72
<ogra_> (only root stuff ... which wont work)
<wyre> because I'm a machine with a newest version of ssh
<ogra_> did you just try plain "ssh marisol@81.33.112.72" ?
<ogra_> it doesnt even look like you get through to the server
<wyre> ogra_, I get "Unable to negotiate with 81.33.112.72 port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1"
<wyre> message
<wyre>  but however I've got added the known host in the file
<wyre> ogra_, nothing, there is no way :(
<ogra_> well, looks to me like it already blocks at the host negotiation
<ogra_> are you using xenial on your client machine ?
<wyre> ogra_, no xD
<ogra_> openssh dropped quite a few insecure algorithms
<wyre> I'm using Arch
<ogra_> well, is your arch using openssh 7.x ?
<wyre> ogra_, but ... It's necessary to use the same system on client machine?
<ogra_> it isnt
<wyre> ogra_, yes :D
<wyre> is using 7.x
<wyre> but even from my mobile with juicessh i can't connect :(
<ogra_> wel, that might be the issue ... 7.x dropped all sha1 variants iirc
<ogra_> (because they are considered insecure)
<ogra_> http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<wyre> ogra_, then ... should I generate the key par with that?
<wyre> with 7.x?
<wyre> and add into authorized_keys in xenial server?
<ogra_> that page tells you to use the same option you have ... but i guess if the cypher is gone completely the option wont really help
<wyre> ogra_, then?
<wyre> what's the more secure solution?
<ogra_> dunno, i'm out of ideas here ..
<ogra_> your server is xenial ?
<wyre> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> and offers diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 ???
<ogra_> that cant really be
<SchrodingersScat> !xenial | wyre
<ubottu> wyre: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<wyre> ogra_, oh, no!
<wyre> it's Trusty
<wyre> xD
<wyre> sorry ... :S
<ogra_> ah
<wyre> but then Trusty has no a secure ssh?
<wyre> :(
<ogra_> well, it still has some sha1 cyphers
<ogra_> (since it ships with some 6.x version)
<wyre> ogra_, and I cannot update only ssh?
<wyre> should I install form zero Xenial?
<julian-delphiki> SHA-1 isn't inherently insecure.
<julian-delphiki> well, hasn't been cracked, yet.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, but what means that?
<wyre> I should format my PC?
<wyre> because Xenial has not been released yet even, right?
<julian-delphiki> wyre, no? wait, so you are on Xenial?
<thyrth> how do I share folders between two Ubuntu Boxes ?
<ogra_> julian-delphiki, nope, he is on trusty
<wyre> Will be the next month
<julian-delphiki> wyre, then what are you attempting to secure here, SSH?
<ogra_> (well, the server is ... the clientis on arch with ssh 7.x )
<wyre> julian-delphiki, what ogra_ says xD
<wyre> then what are my alternatives?
<julian-delphiki> wyre, so you're attempting to make the server not use sha1?
<ogra_> julian-delphiki, he tries to ssh from the 7.x arch client to a 6.x trusty server ... auth.log doesnt even show a connect attepnt though
<thyrth> I need to sync to folders on two Ubuntu Machines
<ogra_> so it looks like it already fails at the host negotiation
<jpmh> thyrth then rsync or unison are great
<julian-delphiki> ogra_, OH, wyre, we'll need an `ssh -vvvv host` from the client machine.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, pastebin.com/11F61H3t
<julian-delphiki> wyre, alright, that's what i expected. http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html explains how to connect to 'legacy' connections.   The older style (diffie-hellman-group1-sha1) still exists in the new code, it's just disabled by default.
<ogra_> debug1: identity file /home/wyre/.ssh/id_rsa type 1
<ogra_> debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory
<ogra_> that doesnt look right
<julian-delphiki> ogra_, that's fine, that's just the client checking if their ssh key exists
<ogra_> k
<jlems> Can anyone help me with the following issue I have? I've posted it on the ubuntu forms here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317590&p=13458064#post13458064
<wyre> julian-delphiki, I've used -oKexAlgorithms=+diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 already
<wyre> but it asks me for a password what i don't know
<julian-delphiki> wyre, oh, then ogra_ is correct, you don't have your SSH key set up correctly.  The password is to the user account you're connecting to
<ogra_> what is bothering is that there is no trace of the login attempt in auth.log at all
<ogra_> i dont get how you can even get a password prompt since auth.log dosnt show any connection
<julian-delphiki> ogra_, yeah, that's odd. It should at least be showing a connection.
<ogra_> wyre, the auth log you showed was from the target server, right ?
<ogra_> not from your arch client machine
<julian-delphiki> on the server you could check to see if you can enable some other KEX
<akik> jlems: did you create a bridge configuration?
<jlems> akia: I was trying to setup networking on a virtual machine using KVM, that's where that bridge is coming from.
<akik> jlems: if you remove the bridge, does it work then?
<jlems> akik: I'm not sure, I haven't tried that. Do you know how I would remove the bridge?
<wyre> ogra_, right
<wyre> julian-delphiki, the password of that user either works
<wyre> (obviously I've tried also)
<wyre> that's the 2 unique password that could be
<wyre> or user password or passphrase key but anyone works
<julian-delphiki> wyre, it's impossible that any password allows you access. unless you've got some really weird config or it's a honeypot.
<jlems> akik: ok I brought the bridge down but I'm waiting for an update to complete on my windows VM and can't switch to wifi yet since i'm on ethernet.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, http://ix.io/u8M
<wyre> that's server (trusty) sshd config
<julian-delphiki> wyre, that looks like an ssh config, not sshd config.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, I've asked thought the client
<wyre> with -G parameter
<julian-delphiki> wyre, who is providing this server.
<wyre> myself
<wyre> is a PC in my home xD
<cerry> I'm in need of an AMD-wizard as I consecutively fail to install this driver. I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD (and have tried severall other suggestions at AU) but somehow end up with the same problem. I am aware there a bug with 14.04 but as I see this card (6750M) is not affected. Right now I've installed "linux-headers-generic" and then "fglrx xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo". I ran amdconfig and re
<julian-delphiki> wyre, so you set up both the client and the server? The correct file for the sshd config is /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, really is not a server is a laptop where I need do maintenance sometimes
<wyre> julian-delphiki, yes, I know :)
<julian-delphiki> wyre, also, is there a language you understand better? just wondering.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, personally?
<wyre> julian-delphiki, spanish xD
<wyre> but english is not inconvenience
<julian-delphiki> wyre, there are spanish ubuntu channels, lol :) just letting you know.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, but I get better help here :)
<julian-delphiki> wyre, the problem is that I don't even understand what your current problem is
<wyre> and there are many people, in fact I've asked already in Ubuntu-es
<julian-delphiki> wyre, so what is the current problem?
<wyre> julian-delphiki, well... the sha1 issue is solved with -o KexAlgorithms=+diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 parameter
<julian-delphiki> correct.
<wyre> but is keep asking me a password what I don't know
<julian-delphiki> wyre, it's the login password of whatever user you're connecting as.
<wyre> is not the passphrase of my generated key par and is not the user password in the server
<julian-delphiki> wyre, maybe you're connecting as the wrong user, are the usernames the same?
<wyre> of course xD
<wyre> I've both PCs here .)
<wyre> with me
<wyre> those are things what I'm sure xD
<vooze> Is it possible in unity (ubuntu 14.04) to change the animation of the minimize etc. so that it minimizes DOWN instead of left (where the launcher is) ? I'm using plank and have semi disabled the launcher, this is all that is remaining, I'm looking in CCSM but can't find an option for it under animations.
<julian-delphiki> wyre, k, then it literally has to be the same password as long as you're connecting as the same username. That's how password auth works.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, yes, the user pass are 4 numbers, xD
<wyre> is not so difficult
<wyre> and I've regenerated the keys with same passphrase 3 times at least
<wyre> the passphrase is right xD
<wyre> but doesn't work
<wyre> to connect with the server
<wyre> not connect from here (arch) and not connect from my mobile (juicessh)
<julian-delphiki> wyre, it wont be the Key password unless you have the key on the machines you're connecting from. I don't think you understand how key auth works
<wyre> julian-delphiki, maybe should I generate the keys here in mi Arch client?
<TJ-> wyre: the issue is you get an SSH password prompt even though you've configured keys and added to the known hosts file?
<wyre> julian-delphiki, yes, the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub are here in .ssh folder xD
<ogra_> s/known hosts/authorized_keys/
<ogra_> ;)
<julian-delphiki> TJ-, the issue is that he thinks he can just login with the keypassword
<wyre> TJ-, the same :D
<kwesidev> Am running ubuntu 14.04 and am planning upgrading to 16.04 will it be possible to dist-upgrade ?? since 16.04 supports systemd?
<wyre> ogra_, I've been added the key there also xD
<TJ-> julian-delphiki: urghh
<wyre> julian-delphiki, not, that's not my issue
<ogra_> wyre, you indeed neew to generte your id_rsa on the client machine
<vooze> kwesidev: yes, but with big changes you might consider reinstall.
<julian-delphiki> wyre, you have to generate the SSH keys on the client, and add the public portion to .ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<wyre> I've generated the key par and I've added to authorized keys and then I've pasted that key par generated into my .ssh folder of my client
<ogra_> and then add a line with the content of the id_rsa.pub content on the servers authorized_keys file
<TJ-> wyre: for what it is worth, I was going to ask you if the on the target PC the users' home directory is encrypted?
<wyre> and so ... only with the passphrase of the key par should I can log
<wyre> but doesn't work
<ogra_> wyre, thats the wrong way round
<wyre> is asking me for a password what is not the passphrase and is not the user password (in the server)
<ogra_> you generate the key on your arch box
<ogra_> then grab the line from id_rsa.pub and put that on the server into the authorized_keys file
<wyre> ogra_, ok, I'll try then
<TJ-> wyre: generate id_rsa and id_rsa.pub on the *local* machine. Use "ssh-copy-id <target-host>" to copy the id_rsa.pub across to the target, then "ssh <target-host>"
<julian-delphiki> and then the password it asks you for when copying is the USER PASSWORD on the server.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, TJ- I've got both PCs here
<wyre> I can paste it with a pendrive
<wyre> is not necessary use ssh-copy or scp
<julian-delphiki> wyre, we're aware, please dont do it like that, you'll mess up the file permissions potentially
<ogra_> yeah, the tools have checks and stuff ... use them ;)
<Guest24658> is there a way for me to add applications to a specific panel with a command line?
<wyre> julian-delphiki, ogra_ http://pastebin.com/JrZ8sLZp
<wyre> doesn't work either
<ogra_> wyre, ./id_rsa_m.pub ??
<ogra_> thats not the right location
<julian-delphiki> wyggler2, you're literally not doing it right if it doesn't work
<wyre> ogra_, that's my key generated location
<wyre> in my client
<wyre> I'm in .ssh
<wyre> folder
<ogra_> ah
<davido> "doesn't work" isn't a useful error message.
<ogra_> missed that
<julian-delphiki> wyre, which password are you using when you log in there.
<daslicht> https://gist.github.com/daslicht/2f06408f1d29a605b288
<wyre> severals
<wyre> but anyone works
<wyre> first the marisol user password
<daslicht> why is the service not working ?
<julian-delphiki> wyre, i think you mean none of them work.
<wyre> but password of key doesn't work either
<wyre> oh, right
<jlems> akik: removing the bridge did not work. Any other suggestions?
<wyre> sorry my poor english xD
<julian-delphiki> wyre, it is 100% the password on the marisol user on 81.33.112.72.  That's also a public IP address... if they're both in the same LAN don't you want the internal IP
<wyre> excuse *
<froder1k> hi there, I broke my system and cant boot at the moment, I bootet into a live system want to upgrade all the packages - So I mounted all the drives and bound the folders. But when I use chroot to execute the apt-get command its hangs on update-initramfs - any suggestions?
<froder1k> It creates the image with the suffix .new in /boot but its size does not increase
<ikonia> re-install
<wyre> julian-delphiki, nothing http://pastebin.com/WM1kTuE8
<ikonia> sounds like you've made a mess by breaking your system then doing a silly upgrade on a broken system via an odd method
<froder1k> ikonia: if I would know another method I would make use of it
<julian-delphiki> wyre, okay, that is different than what you got when you connected on the external IP. The external is not what you want.  What you do want is to change the sshd config to allow passwords copy-id the key over, then remove password auth again
<froder1k> there is no chance to boot the old one
<ikonia> froder1k: why did you try to upgrade a broken system ?
<ikonia> froder1k: just re-install
<froder1k> hm, cuz a lot of configurations will be lost
<ikonia> froder1k: then back up the config
<ikonia> froder1k: then re-install
<TJ-> froder1k: execute "update-initramfs -vu ..." to get VERBOSE logging, that'll show where it is getting stuck
<ikonia> you've tried to upgrade a broken system - and used a chroot, it's just not a good idea
<wyre> julian-delphiki, how change that in config?
<ikonia> backup your data and re-install
<ikonia> save time messing around
<wyre> julian-delphiki, apparently there is no such parameter :S
<froder1k> ikonia: going to try it :-/
<froder1k> thanks
<froder1k> ikonia: are you recommending installing over the existing system?
<froder1k> ikonia: or wipe everything?
<wyre> julian-delphiki, well... it's done
<wyre> julian-delphiki, but only ask me for passphrase how sould it be when I use internal IP
<wyre> with external IP asks me for a password again
<wyre> (or still)
<julian-delphiki> wyre, your server isn't asking for passwords, you need to change it to ask for passwords.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, it was the port
<affy> Hey guys, I need some help with a new Ubuntu 14.04 (x64) installation. I just installed and successfully fixed a boot issue. But now, when I attempt to log in, I get thrown instantly back into the login screen. I also have missing text all over the place.
<wyre> julian-delphiki, I've changed it and now works as should
<wyre> julian-delphiki, I don't know why, maybe my ISP has that port controlled
<julian-delphiki> wyre, they likely do
<wyre> likely to do remote management over gateway ;)
<wyre> because the gateway configuration should be widely via web :)
<ROPA> good day all, is there a way to add a shortcut to an existing panel via the command line?
<wyre> the ISP has a portal specifically to do that :)
<john__> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu. Where can I ask for help?
<aq2> john__: Here.
<aq2> !pm | john__
<ubottu> john__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lerner> where do I find the home dir. of 0ad? its a game for ubuntu
<john__> Hi. For the last week I get different errors when booting and all end up in "grub rescue" I followed serveral solutions on internet but nothing working. Only boot repairs works but after a few reboots it goes back to grub rescye. The boot repair log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/15437920/
<exnihilo> Hi guys I'm playing around with CCSM. Is there anyone who can tell me which plug-in I have to activate to enable Desktop Wall? Thanks
<llutz> lerner: dpkg -L 0ad
<aq2> john__: Have you done anything that might have broken it?
<aq2> exnihilo: Isn't desktop wall a compiz thing?
<exnihilo> Indeed
<john__> aq2: Maybe some minor updates. I have no dual boot whatsoever
<exnihilo> But it's deactivated
<aq2> exnihilo: I don't think its a plugin, just a setting there
<aq2> john__: Boot from the installation DVD, i'll help you in a moment
<aq2> john__: or usb stick
<aq2> exnihilo: Screenshot?
<exnihilo> Yes but if you go in preferences you'll find a list of plugin you have to activate for specific things
<aq2> exnihilo: Let me have a look.
<firippu> I forgot my password to my ubuntu server on windows azure, let's call it "ubuntu1". apparently resetting the password on the azure portal is an upcoming feature and cannot be done right now.
<firippu> I tried following microsoft's docs on resetting the password using powershell or azure command line utilities but it failed. maybe because the azure agent on the VM isn't running or something. i'm still looking into options on the azure side of fixing this problem.
<firippu> Anywho, I've got access to a windows 10 desktop and of course, spinning up more ubuntu servers.
<firippu> Anyone have a recommendation about how I might go about brute forcing the sshd on "ubuntu1" from another ubuntu box or windows 10? I know a number of strings that might be a part of the password, so that would narrow it down. and no - i'm not trying to break into someone's ubuntu server, it's mine
<exnihilo> Ok thank you
<lerner> llutz, any idea of how to delete all saved games? I cannot find them anywhere
<aq2> firippu: I can help you to restore the password
<aq2> firippu: Is the server using grub?
<k1l_> lerner: in your users home?
<aq2> exnihilo: In compizconfig?
<firippu> aq2 let me check the boot diagnostic
<llutz> lerner: no idea, i don't play pc-games. look inside ~/.local or ~/.config  for related stuff
<aq2> firippu: If its not a powerpc or something its grub
<john__> aq2: Ok I have a boot USB ready
<lerner> no k1l_ not there, neither under .0ad
<aq2> firippu: Boot it and hold down left shift, the menu should appear.
<k1l_> lerner: its in .config or .cache in your users home
<aq2> john__: Boot.
<firippu> ah, that's the problem
<firippu> i have no console access
<aq2> firippu: So remote only?
<k1l_> lerner: or .local./share/
<firippu> indeed
<exnihilo> Yes compizconfig settings manager CCSM
<aq2> firippu: Well, to become root without the password you need to have physical access to the computer
<exnihilo> I can send you a screenshot let me take it
<lerner> thx k1l_ !!
<firippu> i may have albeight slow physical access to the hard disk
<john__> aq2: I will lose access to IRC. I am in Ubuntu at the moment
<firippu> I really don't want to do it, but i could download the VHD...
<aq2> john__: Ok, come back here again when booted
<|avalon|> _if_ booted... ;>
<|avalon|> ;)
<aq2> firippu: I would have booted it directly to bash instead of systemd
<firippu> so it sounds like downloading the VHD is necessary other than attacking the sshd
<aq2> exnihilo: I just enabled the desktop wall and it works great
<graps> Hi
<TJ-> firippu: the workaround solution is to create a new VM (keeping the old 'attached disks'), attach the 'old' disk image to the new VM (it'll be just a data disk) and boot. Then you can mount it in the 'new' VM, use chroot and change the password to something you know, then reverse the process using the disk image as the boot disk for yet another new VM
<TJ-> firippu: there's a good overview here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23000516/web-console-access-for-azure-virtual-machine
<andreipath> hi everyone
<Guest89161> hi
<andreipath> anyone cangive me a hand ?
<avalon_> nice idea, he could just make things easier booting existing VM from iso, right?
<graps> andreipath: Hi
<andreipath> i have a weird weird thing happening
<graps> andreipath: Ask your specific question
<andreipath> ok
<andreipath> im using kali linux
<firippu> TJ- thank you :D
<aq2> andreipath: And you're on ubuntu support channel?
<andreipath> and i installed https everywhere
<andreipath> i know :(
<John__> aq: I am in the Live USB now
<andreipath> but there are no ppl in kali rook
<andreipath> anyway, i think you guys might findit interesting
<John__> aq2: I am in the Live USB now
<aq2> 390 people on #kali-linux
<aq2> Oh John__
<andreipath> so i installed tor, privoxy, proxychains
<aq2> John__: Run lsblk on a terminal and post the results to dpaste, link here
<andreipath> i can see clear net sites
<andreipath> but cand visit any tor links
<exnihilo> aq2: Sorry I had some issues Can i send you the screenshot?
<andreipath> everytime i try togo to a onion link
<aq2> Yes, use http://pasteboard.co/ or some other site like that
<andreipath> i get a redirect to search3.com
<John__> aq2: http://dpaste.com/0BT15A6
<andreipath> anyone any ideas ?
<graps> andreipath: Did you check your hosts file ?
<aq2> andreipath: That's on Ubuntu or kali?
<andreipath> yes, changed it
<andreipath> still happening
<aq2> John__: Is sda1 your Ubuntu partition?
<andreipath> i got my host to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<andreipath> kali
<John__> aq2: Yes. and sda5 the swap
<andreipath> i think its some kind of browser hijacking piece of crap
<Guest89161> Do business use Ubuntu?
<aq2> John__: Just a moment, let me find a tutorial i used previously
<John__> aq2: No probs. Thanks
<graps> andreipath: Checking search3.com link, please hold
<exnihilo> aq2: Here you have http://pasteboard.co/2pwcM3KC.png
<firippu> i stopped the server, deleted it, waiting on provisioning for another
<exnihilo> As you can see desktop wall is deactivated and I need the name of the plug in that activates it
<firippu> ;-)
<firippu> the old page blob is 29.3 gb and i will connect it to the new machine
<firippu> and use keepass this time, heh
<graps> andreipath: Have you tried to reinstall the Tor browser ? It might not do anything, but I'm not getting search3.com as an active URL
<graps> Oh well
<shmoopie> hallo
<graps> shmoopie: Hi
<aq2> John__: Run these on the terminal, if you get any error messages stop http://dpaste.com/1BPCA2P
<graps> MonkeyDust: Hi
<aq2> John__: Oops
<aq2> John__: Let me correct the commands
<John__> aq2: /proc do not exist
<aq2> John__: Corrected commands: http://dpaste.com/1KJZKY7
<aq2> John__: Oh sorry!
<aq2> let me correct them more.
<aq2> John__: Or actually, try this tutorial: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<aq2> That seems to be what we need
<aq2> John__: so instead of the blue /dev/sdXY use /dev/sda1 because that's your ubuntu partition
<John__> aq2: I did your dpaste
<aq2> John__: And it actually worked?
<John__> aq2: Don't know. Nothing happened
<aq2> John__: Ok, type exit, does the terminal close?
<shmoopie> when 1604?
<John__> aq2: http://dpaste.com/1WR149B
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | shmoopie
<ubottu> shmoopie: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<aq2> John__: Exit again, what happens?
<John__> aq2: it says logout and the same
<aq2> John__: Exiting multiple times the terminal should close
<John__> aq2: now
<aq2> Ok
<aq2> sorry about turning this into a mess by trying to follow multiple tutorials!
<John__> aq2: No problem. Should I try the tutorial you shared?
<aq2> Yes, but....
<aq2> one more paste!
<aq2> http://dpaste.com/1MQBZQ0
<aq2> ignore any errors
<John__> aq2: done. no erros
<aq2> great!
<aq2> then go with the tutorial, instead of /dev/sdXY use /dev/sda1 and instead of /dev/sdX /dev/sda.
<aq2> I'll be back in about 30 minutes :)
<John__> aq2: Ok excellent. see you!
<krys> hello
<Braybaut> hello krys
<krys> salut Braybaut
<Braybaut> krys, how are you ??
<krys> Qui parle français?
<rappscallion> hi there. could somebody give me a little help setting up an bluetooth-keyboard? i am quite unfamiliar with bluetooth-stuff. i bought a mouse and a keyboard, the mouse worked perfektly from the beginning, the keyboard did not. i cant open gnome-bluetooth, and blueman-manager won't let me do anything. Id be happy with any solution that lets me use my keyboard.
<k1l_> !fr | krys
<ubottu> krys: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<firippu> TJ- : i'm almost done, thank for the idea ;)
<krys> Yes sorry
<alnr> since upgrading to xenial, supervisor app does not start automatically, any known issues?
<k1l_> alnr: ask in #ubuntu+1 for xenial issues
<alnr> tks
<John__> aq2: it didnt work :(
<DavidFromBE> ubuntu 15.10, why does "sudo amdconfig --odgt" gives me "ERROR - X needs to be running to perform AMD Overdrive(TM) commands" ? X is running of course !
<llutz> DavidFromBE: don't use sudo
<SchrodingersScat> gksudo?
<DavidFromBE> llutz: same without
<DavidFromBE> i have another machien, same config, no issue
<jonascj> Hi all. I have booted the Ubuntu 16 daily live disk and I am trying to setup LVM. "ls -l /dev/sda*" shows me I have /dev/sda1 (efi system partition) and /dev/sda2 (for lvm), but "pvcreate /dev/sda2" tells me "Can not open /dev/sda2 exclusively. Mounted filesystem?"
<geirha> !xenial | jonascj
<ubottu> jonascj: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<jonascj> geirha: you think it has to do with ubuntu 16 instead ofjust a standard linux / ubuntu issue?
<mostafa> hi
<Chelsea_Jurgens> what's up
<aq2> John__: What was the error message?
<John__> aq2: first I got "reloc offset is out of the segment" but after rebooting again I go to the normal grub but when I click ENTER it gets stuck in the purple screen
<aq2> John__: so ubuntu is broken too?
<John__> aq2: Don't think so because when I use boot repair I enter my ubuntu 1 or 2 times before it starts crushing again
<aq2> John__: Ok, so you can boot to ubuntu?
<aq2> Sounds like your hard drive is broken :(
<aq2> back up your files
<John__> aq2: yes but only 1 or 2 times before the same thing happens again
<aq2> yes, probably a hard drive failure
<aq2> i think you need a new hard drive, i could be wrong though
<John__> aq2: oh no
<John__> aq2: thats bad news
<Bashing-om> John__: Have you checked the hard drive health with ' smartctl ' utility ?
<aq2> I don't think he has
<John__> Basing-om: no
<John__> Bashing-om: no
<twitnit> Hey all! I'm having an issue with GRUB after installing UbuntuGNOME 15.10 alongside Windows 8.1 (which it didn't detect when I installed Ubuntu). I get a brown box when I boot, then it goes straight to Ubuntu. I can't seem to get into the BIOS as well. Any idea what's happening?
<aq2> twitnit: Yes, you forgot to disable fast boot from windows before installing.
<twitnit> Any way to get into Windows?
<Bashing-om> John__: Not familiar with your situation, as I just jouned .. but if ya want we can look at the data from ' sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda | pastebinit ' Where you may have to install the tool, and as well install ' pastebinit ' .
<aq2> twitnit: I think it's possible, in the past I've recommended going to ##windows
<aq2> People have said that people know how to help there
<twitnit> aq2: Alright, thanks!
<akik> aq2: it doesn't help much as it's grub which boots ubuntu
<akik> twitnit: if you boot ubuntu and run "sudo update-grub" do you see it adding windows?
<John__> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15439324/
<Bashing-om> John__: look'n .
<Bashing-om> John__: This a SSD ? " Program_Fail_Cnt_Total  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8736014402793 " does not look good to me ! Others comments, please .
<John__> Bashing-om: Yes its a SSD
<funky> #spitsbergen
<Bashing-om> John__: Let's await those who have experience with SSDs to comment .. does no look good to me . In addition is " UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0036   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2419 " .
<John__> Bashing-om: Ok let's see what they say
<frostschutz> John__, Device is: Not in smartctl database, try to update your smartctl database, otherwise smartctl won't be able to make sense of most of the attributes
<Bashing-om> frostschutz: :) . Appreciate that assist .. good job !
<John__> Bashing-om: what was the command to update it sorry?
<Bashing-om> John__: Sorry, do not know .. maybe the docs will help ? see: https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/TocDoc .
<John__> Bashing-om: 'sudo /usr/sbin/update-smart-drivedb' does not work :(
<xdevnull> How do i track proccesser in ubuntu?
<xdevnull> The top once?
<Bashing-om> John__: Does the file exist ' ls -al /usr/sbin/update-smart-drivedb " ?
<John__> Bashing-om: Yes
<Bashing-om> John__: Then, what is the error when you attempt to update ? in a pastebin .
<John__> Bashing-om: the error was '/var/lib/smartmontools/drivedb/drivedb.h.error: rejected by /usr/sbin/smartctl, probably no longer compatible'
<Bashing-om> John__: Ouch ... Maybe smartmontools does not have support for your particular SSD ??
<xdevnull> can strace a service?
<MonkeyDust> xdevnull  there's no verb in your question
<_Kevin_> has anyone tried the 4.5 kernel? I installed it and all the headers required for it, but when I rebooted, my wifi didn't work, so I had to rollback to 4.2.35 kernel. anyone else have this issue?
<xdevnull> MonkeyDust, I'm facing some performance issue with mysql. I saw some posts talking about "strace" commands to debug it.
<xdevnull> So how do i strace mysql?
<_Kevin_> this is my system http://hastebin.com/fuvexegida.sm
<TJ-> _Kevin_: I've been running v4.5 fine with iwlwifi - does your system require additional firmware for the wifi device, or build a 3rd party kernel driver?
<_Kevin_> i never had to install additional firmware from github or anything, it just worked out of the box, on any distro i've used, but updating to v4.5 it didn't work
<_Kevin_> you can see my wireless card in the hastebin link
<John__> Bashing-om: this is the summary I get from boot repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/15439600/
<daged> hello, I have a problem with X
<_Kevin_> here's the ubuntu pastebin link of my system hardware including my wireless card. https://paste.ubuntu.com/15439642/
<aq2> daged: What does startx do?
<asadf> When using testdisk is it writing sectors?
<daged> aq2, i reinstall nvidia driver on my ubuntu 14.04 and after that dissapears tray, start menu and window decoration in unity
<aq2> daged: So lightdm works?
<asadf> hi
<daged> aq2, when I do the service lightdm start i get an long error message
<aq2> daged: ok, so it doesn't work.
<daged> start: reject sebd message, 1 matched rules....
<daged> i think so
<daged> but when I choose CTRL+ALT+7 i can see logon screen
<daged> but after login i cant see nothing
<aq2> On my system I'd probably remove xorg and lightdm and install them again
<asadf> hi
<aq2> But i know my system better than the default unity ubuntu so i have no idea about what packages should be removed on ubuntu
<asadf> Does using software like testdisk is it count as writing sectors?
<Bashing-om> John__: K, called away .. will be back in a bit . Will take this back up with you .
<daged> aq2, I'll try it
<John__> Bashing-om: Ok. Thanks I will be here
<Village> Hello Guys, how i can make iperf test in rescue mode?
<MonkeyDust> !info iperf
<ubottu> iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5+dfsg1-2 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 175 kB
<aq2> daged: The way to install them is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aq2> daged: but removing i have no idea, removing ubuntu-desktop is probably not enough
<mat083> there are some dependencies with desktop
<daged> aq2, yes i know thank you... I'll be back)
<mat083> maybe you can try to docker your app and gui system, like that you'll not need to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop
<daged> mat083, I use docky allready is pretty simple and good
<Guest90869> who dat ?
<daged> how you think must I install Ubuntu 16 LTS now? or maybe be better to wait a release?
<bekks> daged: You cannot install 16.04 LTS now, since it isnt even released yet.
<MonkeyDust> daged  wait a few more weeks
<bekks> daged: Stick with 14.04 LTS and upgrade to 16.04.1 in abou 4 mounths, when 16.04.1 is released.
<daged> ok
<daged> thanks for advice
<daged> hmm i try tu X -configure
<daged> but threr is no /etc/X11 dir
<invapid2> is there any easy way to update from 14 LTS to the 16 LTS (that's not yet stable?)
<bekks> invapid2: No.
<daged> and there is no nvidia-xconfig
<daged> how can I generate X11 dir?
<bekks> daged: then install a nvidia driver, from the ubuntu repos.
<daged> agi nvidia-352 nvidia-settings? right?
<daged> bekks, I allready has nvidia-driver in my ssytem
<Bashing-om> John__: Back, I see no problem reported in boot-repair . Looks good to me .. However, encryption is a factor,; what level of encryption is at play here ?
<daged> but there is no X11 dir after all manipulations with it
<bekks> daged: then you would have nvidia-xconfig
<bekks> daged: Which nvidia driver do you have, and which nvidia hardware do you have?
<daged> hardware: GF 950
<daged> driver: nvidia-352
<daged> o!! gnome session is started normal! after i add xorg.conf and set lightgdm manager for xorg
<daged> but Unity don't working yet
<John__> Bashing-om: only the encryption that runs when you first install Ubuntu
<daged> hmm... not all... only gnome (metacity)
<daged> other variations is only blank desktop screen with bg and mouse pointer
<daged> any ideas?
<Bashing-om> John__: Yuk . Not much help here either as I have no experience with encryption . No idea of the process to boot with that level of complexity .
<daged> aq2 no changes(
<John__> Bashing-om: Just to put you into context. When I run boot repair from the live USB I can access Ubuntu 1 or 2 times after grub rescue shows again after reboot. Maybe its one of the latest updates?
<Bashing-om> John__: Very possible . any problems in booting from older kernels ?
<John__> Bashing-om: Not sure how to do that
<Bashing-om> John__: Reboot, and as soon as the bios screen clears depress a shift key -> grub boot menu . advanced options and select an older kernel from the menu .
<John__> Bashing-om: ok Will try that but I think I tried before
<aDrz> dud, dud
<Malgorath> What is the recommended version to install if your going to use it as a desktop and run VMs for application development? I"m sick of windows
<Bashing-om> Malgorath: If you have the ram. install ubuntu 14.04 IF you are comfortable with unity as the DE .
<Malgorath> 8G on 8core amd
<aDrz> way enough :)
<Bashing-om> Malgorath: Yepp ^^ run whatever you please on that rig .
<jiffe> so I am seeing 'fglrx: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel' ub dmesg after reboot, I've tried reinstalling the amd deb packages but I get the same thing
<Guest47022> Im John
<Guest47022> Bashing-om: I can enter lastest Kernel but I get several errors
<veritas> hello every day :D
<Bashing-om> Guest47022: The question, however, is what results with older kernels ? Are we looking at a regression in this latest kernel ?
<Guest47022> Bashing-om: I didnt get any errors with the old kernel
<jiffe> I also noticed that when I reboot /etc/X11/xorg.conf seems to get removed
<Guest47022> Bashing-om: I reboot to try what happened with the latest and I could enter but with errors
<aDrz> does anyone tried the 16.xx with amd gpu?
<fate_> Guest47022: which type of "error" ?
<aDrz> ref: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<Guest47022> Bashing-om: before entering it said "error: environment block too small" press any key to continue
<Bashing-om> Guest47022: Then, the problem is in the latest kernel. What I do suggest is sit on this and await the release of the next kernel and see if your issue is fixed in the next release . I have seen it happen numerious times .
<Guest47022> Bashing-om: Once in Ubuntu it said it could not install the following package: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Bashing-om> aDrz: In 16.04 there is no FGLRX support .
<Bashing-om> Guest47022: " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras " ?? The UULA might be hidden that you must accept .
<Guest47022> Bashing-om: Done http://paste.ubuntu.com/15440587/
<Bashing-om> Guest47022: Looks OK to me .. reboot to see the effect .
<john__> Bashing-om: I rebooted and the same error. I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783434 and it seemed to work I didnt get the error this time
<Bashing-om> john__: look'n .
<Bashing-om> john__: " sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc " ??
<john__> Bashing-om: Yes. After deleting grubenv
<Bashing-om> john__: :), put that in our tool box .
<Weiqi> Hello guys, Is there someone know about `dpkg-reconfigure locale`. I ran it get nothing but output as if i run `locale-gen`.
<john__> Bashing-om: How do I do that? :)
<Bashing-om> john__: That was in reference to remembering a fix for a given situation .
<john__> Bashing-om: ah! haha I hope it does not happen again! Sometimes after a few reboots it goes back to grub rescue :/
<Weiqi> I remember `dpkg-reconfigure locales` will show up an ui that lets me chose which chatset i want . shomething likes that.
<Bashing-om> john__: Uh Huh .. With encryption as a factor, will be real tough to troubleshoot .
<john__> Bashing-om: Let's hope for the best. I can always reinstall Ubuntu without encryption
<nicomachus> john__: what's the issue you're having?
<jonascj> grub-mkconfig with EFI, what should I ask it to update "-o /boot/efi/grub.cfg"?
<john__> nicomachus: I started to go to grub rescue after rebooting. When I enter with a live USB and use boot repair. All is fine but after 2 or 3 reboots it goes back to grub rescue. We think it may be some update or the new kernel
<MSponge> The Samsung S2 drive won't mount, but it does in gparted .. How do I mount an external drive ?
<nicomachus> john__: anything in kern.log stick out?
<Bashing-om> MSponge: You do not see the drive in the file manager or an icon on the desktop ?
<MSponge> no
<Bashing-om> MSponge: Anything in the log " dmesg" in respect to this new device when plugging it in ?
<john__> nicomachus: not sure how I check this
<MSponge> nothing that i can see
<nicomachus> john__: tail /var/log/kern.log
<nicomachus> john__: or sub 'tail' for whatever text editor you prefer. but it'll be long.
<john__> nicomachus: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15441033/
<MSponge> Any clues to how to mount an S2 external drive ?
<ioria> MSponge, it's a phone ?
<MSponge> no. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-S2-USB-Powered-Portable-Drive-Midnight-Black/dp/B003UT2QTQ
<bekks> Its a plain USB drive.
<MSponge> yes
<ioria> MSponge, unplug, replug   and dmesg | tail
<MSponge> it wont read on windows so im trying it on a live DVD.
<bekks> MSponge: Does it have a Windows readable filesystem?
<MSponge> i type " dmesg | tail "
<MSponge> ^?
<bekks> yes
<MSponge> not that we can tell ... i think the drivers have gone on it.
<MSponge> typing dmesg | tail
<bekks> Which drivers?
<hetii> re
<mat083> use xboot to make you usb key bootable! better way than cd or dvd
<MSponge> or the software on the S2 drive to connect it.
<MSponge> i dunno.
<ioria> MSponge, if you paste the output , maybe we can help
<bekks> MSponge: the software shipped on it isnt needed at all.
<bekks> MSponge: So just check which filesystems are on it, after proceeding with the instructions above.
<hetii> ok I start from scratch and based on this howto: https://www.maketecheasier.com/configure-pxe-server-ubuntu/ I setup new enviroment regarding PXE server, what I notice the different from this howto is that name of vmlinuz is now vmlinuz.efi
<MSponge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15441139/
<bekks> hetii: vmlinuz.efi is used on EFI systems.
<hetii> so at the end still I got kernel panic.
<MSponge> i think its ntfs
<ioria> MSponge, seems sdb1
<hetii> bekks: ok but what about PXE functionality ?
<MSponge> right-oh .. what now brains ?
<hetii> I don`t see old vmlinuz in iso image
<bekks> hetii: PXE functionality isnt affected.
<ioria> MSponge, you can format it, or mount it
<MSponge> mount it please.
<bekks> MSponge: you think it is? Check it :)
<MSponge> how ?
<MSponge> on the file expolrer ?
<bekks> MSponge: By looking at sudo fdisk -l
<MSponge> oh ok. cheers.
<hetii> bekks  I play with it second day and it seams it is. I try different configuration/dhcp servers/tftpd server, etc...but still i`m not able to boot up ubuntu over network
<ioria> MSponge,  if it's new ... maybe a you need to create a fs ...
<hetii> most of the time I got kernel panic or drop into initramfs shell
<MSponge> Does this help out ?     http://paste.ubuntu.com/15441188/
<bekks> hetii: try these links instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<ioria> MSponge,  seems ntfs ... create a mount point ... mkdir ~/mountpoint and try to mount it
<ioria> MSponge,  sorry, it's big.... maybe better to make some partitions...
<bekks> ioria: Sounds like nonsense :)
<ioria> yeah, sorry
<bekks> ioria: a 1TB filesystem is perfectly OK.
<hetii> bekks: but in first link they use kernel 2.6 and as I said there is no vmlinuz in iso images that I grab last time (test with 14.04/15.04 linuxmint)
<ioria> 500.1
<bekks> And creating partitions on it will remove the ability of automouting it when plugin it in.
<hetii> I see there just vmlinuz.efi
<ioria> fstab
<bekks> hetii: And whats the issue at that point?
<bekks> ioria: the fstab will not help you at that point.
<MSponge> So what is next? Did I mount it ? 'cos it's not in 'folders'
<hetii> end Kernel panic - not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknow block(2,0)
<bekks> MSponge: We dont know wether you mounted it - did you? Did you use the mount command?
<bekks> hetii: When doing what exactly?
<MSponge> yes, but nothing happened.
<bekks> MSponge: Which command did you use?
<MSponge> note im using a Live DVD 12.04 BTW.
<MSponge> i used this : mkdir ~/mountpoint
<bekks> MSponge: and?
<MSponge> nothing.
<bekks> MSponge: thats not "mount", but "mkdir".
<bekks> MSponge: mkdir creates a directory.
<ioria> MSponge,  try   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /home/<user>/mounpoint
<hetii> bekks: I use this pxe configuration: http://pastebin.ca/3406994 and then I start my second virtualbox instance and it end with that message.
<ioria> MSponge,  oh... on live cd ?
<hetii> bekks:  belive me that I try many things already with the same result
<bekks> hetii: Did you install the extension pack for virtualbox?
<ioria> MSponge,  mount on /media
<hetii> no, but the same issue have when configure real box as a server and boot up second real box as a client
<MSponge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15441292/
<bekks> ioria: weong again. /media is for the automounter. For manual mounts, use /mnt/
<MSponge> trying more stuff like you said too.
<ioria> right
<bekks> hetii: Without the extension pack, you cannot use PXE in a vm.
<MSponge> what the full command please ?
<ioria> MSponge,     sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<MSponge> cheers
<hetii> bekks: ok will install it now.
<hetii> bekks:  just tell me what it change ?
<bekks> hetii: It adds support for PXE booting.
<MSponge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15441327/
<MSponge> still not in folders though.
<bekks> MSponge: Whichh folders?
<bekks> MSponge: Whats the output of "mount"?
<gvo> I lost a drive, so I'm installing a couple of new 2TB drives and plan on installing them as a raid 1 mirror.  Is it better to configure the mirror first and then install or install to one and clone to the other?
<MSponge> mount does this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15441358/
<bekks> gvo: you cant configure a mirror having just one drive.
<gvo> I know,
<bekks> gvo: Then your question is answered.
<ioria> MSponge,    seems mounted
<bekks> MSponge: you mounted it to /mnt
<gvo> That's not what I asked.  No it isn't
<gvo> I can either create a mirror before installing or add the second drive afterwards.  Which is better?  Or possible?
<MSponge> When dio i get it in the file explorer or whatever it's called ?
<bekks> gvo: you need two drives for a mirror. not having them means you cannot create a mirror.
<gvo> In other words do a conventional install to one drive then create the mirror.
<bekks> MSponge: ls -lha /mnt/
<gvo> I have two drives.
<bekks> gvo: Then use both upon installation.
<gvo> Create the mirror at install time, then?
<bekks> gvo: Yes.
<gvo> OK I've never seen that option, but I'll look.
<gvo> Thanks.
<bekks> gvo: It is on the server install only.
<MSponge> its mounted but not in file expolrer .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15441394/
<bekks> MSponge: Just navigate to /mnt/ in your file explorer
<hetii> bekks: still the same issue
<MSponge> ok cheers got it now .
<MSponge> thanks everyone !!
<ioria> MSponge,   you mounted as sudo, so you need sudo command i terminal or gksu to edit the files
<MSponge> anyone need a flatter ?
<ikonia> flatter ?
<bekks> ioria: No. He needs to mount properly.
<MSponge> https://flattr.com/about
<ikonia> ?
<MSponge> for helping me out.
<ikonia> no-one wants paying if thats what you're asking
<MSponge> Nevermind then . bye.
<MSponge> well that was a bit weird, but cheers.
<ioria> MSponge,    may i ask you why are you on Live cd ... you don't have Ubuntu installed ?
<MSponge> I dont havwe a computer and I commandeered a winblows laptop and put a dvd on it to boot into.
<ikonia> "windows"
<hetii> bekks: BTW i was able to boot up in the same enviroment for eg archlinux, without any issue
<ioria> MSponge,    i see
<hetii> so really seams that something is wrong with ubuntu image
<MSponge> but i cant mess with the winblows thingy - its not mine, ya see.
<ikonia> "windows"
<bekks> hetii: So did you check hashes of the the iso file you are using?
<MSponge> nah, winblows.
<bekks> MSponge: In here, it is called Windows.
<hetii> yes, I use 3 different iso for testing
<ikonia> MSponge: if you can't even call things the proper name - please don't speak any more
<ghostmag> "windows"
<MSponge> k bye
<ioria> MSponge,    bye
<bekks> hetii: Did you check the checksums of the iso files?
<hetii> bekks: yes
<hetii> maybe some of you can test live boot over pxe for eg with ubuntu 14.04
<hetii> to be sure that images are not broken
<nrb2223> I'm installing ubuntu 15.10 and I'm stuck on the install screen that just has all the tips for ubuntu you can flip through. There's no progress bar or exit button, and if I try to force quit it asks do I really want to quit installation. Is this normal?
<scythefwd> good evenin folks
<Ratty_> Hi. I'm getting "bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable" whenever I try to do anything. What would cause that?
<scythefwd> sharing a printer via cups a relatively easy manner?
<tux_> hello
<scythefwd> evenin tux
<tux_> scythefwd: hello
<Malgorath> scythefwd, if you using the share function in the printer part of settings its pretty easy
<scythefwd> my mac then should see it and be able to use it? (they both use cups...)
<scythefwd> and thx malgor
<scythefwd> I
<Ratty_> oh, a "small" bug in my homemade toolbar caused endless processes to get spawned, filling it up.
<Anthony-L> I'm trying to make a ubuntu usb live os. I'm trying to use persistence and it doesn't seem to be working.
<scythefwd> I'm in the prosess of setting up a unofficial fork for ppc.. so we can hope they compiled things right lol
<nad> what method are you using for live usb
<nad> I used unetbootin, persistance worked fine but it was very slow running off the usb
<rachit> any real human here ?
<Anthony-L> nad, i was using netbooting too.
<scythefwd> several rachit
<kerbrose> hello people
<rachit> aah good to hear
<kerbrose> I have an issue with ubuntu.com
<Anthony-L> nad, do you have a UEFI system?
<scythefwd> or at least they pass the touring test :D
<rachit> i recently dumped windows and using only ubuntu
<hetii> BTW I just set slitaz and he boot without any issue
<kerbrose> ubuntu.com is almost inaccessible from the Egyptian netowrks
<scythefwd> I've done that a few times.. I keep going back as I'm a windows admin at work.. so I try to keep up
<kerbrose> could someone help me
<nad> no uefi
<scythefwd> kerbrose.. tor?
<jonascj> I need some modules loaded at startup. Is placing the modules in /etc/modules the same as placing them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and running mkinitramfs ?
<kerbrose> yeah through tor is ok
<kerbrose> through vpn is also ok
<scythefwd> any reason just dont use those?
<Anthony-L> nad, that's why persistence works for you.
<Anthony-L> nad, thanks for you help. i'm going to research.
<kerbrose> I don't know but I tried to update my box it's very slow. then I figured out that ubuntu.com is very slow. I tried different devices and different networks I get the same issue
<scythefwd> could it be infrastructure issues, throttling, etc at the isp?would explain why vpn and tor works.. the data is anonymized
<kerbrose> I tried different ISPs ..
<scythefwd> but the second you access outside the country.. you're good?>
<kerbrose> yes
<scythefwd> you guys have a buddying firewall of china there?
<loveheartjoylove> where is off topic?
<jushur> loveheartjoylove: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kerbrose> no ,, I don't think they would throttle ubuntu.com here. only politics websites
<loveheartjoylove> thanks
<kerbrose> I think that there is a problem but I'm not sure
<loveheartjoylove> I was reflected to unregulated
<loveheartjoylove> redirected
<scythefwd> I'd rock the vpn for the time being.. if thats bypassing your issue.. assuming any connection over ssl would be pretty good?
<jushur> kerbrose: they are doing MITM/throttling on anything that can bypass their monitoring tools. move to another country if you want to actually use a free internet.
<kerbrose> there is major isp vendor sold to a different company "orange" could that be the problem. @jushur yes they do but ubuntu.com will not push them to throttle it
<Ratty_> My remote desktop doesn't start up until I login, but I can only login via ssh. Is there a way to force lightdm to login via an ssh session?
<mat083> you could do a ssh tube thanks to putty
<Ratty_> Sure, but how does that help me login?
<Ratty_> there's nothing to tunnel
<mat083> tunel your rdp with ssh can protect the connexion
<ikonia> Ratty_: "no"
<ikonia> you need to question why you can't login via a desktop session and fix that
<Ratty_> I can't because the machine is phsyically miles away
<ikonia> so ?
<zacktu> I have an error message for apt-get update.  I think that ubottu has an answer. How do I ask the question?  W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Ratty_> So it's currently showing a lightdm login screen.
<ikonia> that doesn't explain why a remote desktop won't accept a login
<dax> zacktu: are you using 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu
<Ratty_> vino doesn't start until after login
<Ratty_> Can I start vino before login?
<ikonia> no, it's a desktop app
<Ratty_> Then how can I possibly login?
<ikonia> install a remote desktop service, tell lightdm to accept remote connections
<Ratty_> isn't vino the remote desktop service?
<ikonia> for when you are logged in
<Ratty_> so I need 2 remote desktop services?
<ksft> I'm having problems with my graphics card
<ksft> (again)
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you need one
<Ratty_> one that isn't the default ubuntu one?
<dax> you need a remote desktop service that actually fits the requirements you have, which include "work at login screen"
<ksft> I just installed pycuda (not sure if that's related), and now I can't start a game that was working before
<ikonia> Ratty_: apply some logic here
<ikonia> Ratty_: if one is launched from within the desktop - you can't use that
<ikonia> Ratty_: so you need one that is not inside the desktop
<Ratty_> aye
<ksft> it says it can't create an OpenGL context and that it needs OpenGL 3.1
<ikonia> or you need to connect to the window manager remote
<dax> and i've literally never used vino, but i gather that vino does not fit those requirements
<Bashing-om> !google-repo | zacktu
<Ratty_> ubuntu defaults to vino though, maybe they should change that default
<dax> ubuntu doesn't have a remote desktop connection service enabled by default
<Ratty_> yeah, but it has a settings panel, and when you enable 'remote desktop' you get vino
<ikonia> because it's what people want normally
<Ratty_> I'm surprised people normally physically go to the machine to login, then go back and continue remotely
<Blakes5> Anyone know anything abotu bluetooth in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> your surprie doensn't help you with your problem
<Ratty_> nope
<dax> people usually just leave their machines logged in, which is why half of my coworkers successfully use Chrome Remote Desktop on Windows
<craptalk> how to remote access between ubuntu and windows, vice verse
<zacktu> dax: I'm using 64-bit ubuntu
<dax> !chrome-repo | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<Ratty_> dax: you can login to windows remotely from a fresh boot
<dax> Ratty_: RDP isn't enabled on those machines. but this is neither here nor there. vino doesn't do what you want, find another
<Blakes5> craptalk look at reminna
<Ratty_> what would do what I want?
<Blakes5> craptalk I mean remmina
<dax> !google-repo is <alias> chrome-repo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<Blakes5> I don't seem to have the functionality to pair devices in ubuntu....all I have is a settings icon and that allows me to either turn my bluetooth dongle on or off.  Help?
<Blakes5> Craptalk also look at xrdp
<Ratty_> Man, this is why it'll never be the year of the linux desktop. Takes so much hacking just to enable the most basic of features.
<ikonia> ...or not
<Blakes5> I'm with Ratty on that.
<Blakes5> Unless you believe that On/Off is all the functionality I need to make bluetooth work in Ubuntu.
<Ratty_> you sure your bluetooth adapter works in Ubuntu?
<Blakes5> Ratty, Ubuntu recognizes it.
<Ratty_> hmm should be cool then
<k1l_> click on the BT symbol. there is a "bluetooth settings" in the menu
<Blakes5> k1l_, there is, Settings allows me to turn it on/off....that's it.
<k1l_> which will open the same window as: systemsettings -> bluetooth des
<k1l_> *does
<Blakes5> right
<k1l_> then pair your device.
<Blakes5> Phone can't see computer. Computer can't see phone.
<k1l_> works for smartphones, soundbars and keyboards here
<Blakes5> It works in my Windows installation.
<k1l_> so you dont know if that is working at all=
<k1l_> what ubuntu and what desktop is that?
<Blakes5> Gnome Ununtu 15.10. I've looked at a number of sites and videos and I have none of the features listed therein.
<k1l_> ah gnome.
<k1l_> well might just be the gnome devs thinking you dont need any more settings than on and off
<Blakes5> Somehow I doubt that.
<k1l_> on unity there is a setting for visibility
<boern> hey i have a problem with video playback in chrome/firefox (html5&flash).. i have little stutter from time to time when i watch a video.. do you know how to fix this? i am running on ubuntu 16.04, but i had this issue on linux mint 17.3 as wel
<boern> well*
<k1l_> boern: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 as long as its not released
<k1l_> Blakes5: http://i.stack.imgur.com/2r4Ch.png  that is how it looks on unity
<boern> thx
<Blakes5> k1l_, take everything under Bluetooth On/Off and throw it away. That's what I have.
<k1l_> Blakes5: i call gnome
<Blakes5> k1l_, #?
<Blakes5> jk
<boern> k1l_: but i had this problem on other versions of ubuntu / linux mint as well.. so i thought its a common issue
<k1l_> boern: but you cant provide logs or test it on the other versions now.
<boern> k1l_: true.. sorry im a noob
<jushur> boern: you have what gfx driver installed?
<Ratty_> Well I got x11vnc up, it's not as fast as vino, but I guess it'll do.
<ksft> can anyone help me
<ksft> ?
<Ratty_> what's up
<ksft> I'm on 14.04, and I'm having problems with my graphics card
<Ratty_> nvidia?
<ksft> I just installed pycuda (not sure if that's related)
<ksft> yeah
<ksft> I have a game that worked yesterday
<ksft> now, it says that it can't create an OpenGL context
<mushmouth> is anybody on realtek having issue with
<mushmouth> wifi dropping even tho router is like so close to you?
<mushmouth> i manged to fix this with the ppa
<Ratty_> ksft: does glxgears work?
<ksft> it says it has to support OpenGL v3.1
<ksft> uh
<ksft> nope
<ksft> "X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<bekks> ksft: And which nvidia driver did you install?
<ksft> I don't remeber
<bekks> Then look it up please.
<ksft> I did a bunch of stuff to try to get it to work when I installed Ubuntu
<ksft> how do I do that?
<bekks> ksft: take a look at "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<ksft> a lot of things
<Ratty_> I used the "official" nvidia driver from the ubuntu software thing and it didn't work at all. So you should make sure to use the one from the nvidia website directly.
<ksft> nvidia-340 and nvidia-352
<bekks> Ratty_: Dont do that.
<Ratty_> what?
<bekks> Ratty_: That will break things upon EVERY SINGLE kernel update.
<Ratty_> It was already broken though
<bekks> ksft: two installed drivers will not work.
<bekks> Ratty_: Works fine here, since ages.
<ksft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15442130/
<Ratty_> Never worked for me. Unity would crash right away and kick me back to login. But installing the proper ones from nvidia worked perfectly.
<ksft> remember*
<k1l_> Ratty_: that depends on what video card and what ubuntu version you have there exactly. but its a pain due to kernel updates.
<ksft> bekks: which should I uninstall?
<ksft> 340 because I assume it's older?
<k1l_> ksft: what video card you got?
<jushur> Ratty_: dont advice ppl to use things that are not a part of ubuntu, nvidia binary blob from their site is not.. a proper one..
<Ratty_> I imagine so. I'm on Ubuntu 15.10 with a GTX 980ti
<ksft> k1l_: GeForce GTX 960M
<Ratty_> jushur: sometimes it's the only way to make things work
<Ratty_> maybe 16.04 will work better.
<k1l_> ksft: use at least the 352 one
<davido> I was disappointed to discover that if I use the AMD video drivers my DisplayLink device stops working. So on that particular laptop I'm stuck with stock video drivers paired up with displaylink if I want to use the usb 3.0 monitor.
<Ratty_> It's hard to find a good vnc viewer these days
<reisio> as far as you know
<ksft> k1l_: so I should just apt-get purge nvidia-340?
<Ratty_> RealVNC and Chicken of VNC both have the same dumb bugs. I guess they're using the same codebase.
<ksft> k1l_: I still get the same error when I run glxgears
<k1l_> ksft: "sudo apt purge nvidia*" then do a "sudo apt update" and then " sudo apt install nvidia-352"
<bekks> Ratty_: they are using the same protocol, full of bugs, VNC.
<Ratty_> nah, it's UI bugs
<Ratty_> fullscreen mode is some weird custom mode which prevents me switching desktops.
<Ratty_> the official OSX screensharing thing works but causes x11vnc to crash after a few seconds
<bekks> Ratty_: So use a more sane, faster, more secure implementation like nxclient/nxserver.
<reisio> Ratty_: I'd suspect Mac OS's software first, tbh
<Ratty_> bekks: does that work before login?
<bekks> Ratty_: Yes.
<Ratty_> I'll take a butchers
<dep> hola
<Guest94345> hello, very strange things, I can't install ubuntu 14.04.4 from liveUSB to the system... the installator just stucks up... and freeze
<daged> I allready install before ubuntu from thi sUSB and all was ok, but now... very strange
<daged> can anybody help me with this issue?
<daged> please
<ikonia> we can't help a problem where the description is "vvery strange"
<daged> ikonia, i have Ubuntu Live USB 14.04.4 created with Ubuntu Disk Creator and oficial iso from ubuntu official site
<daged> When I boot teh Live from usb i try to install ubuntu to my ssd, I set install params language partitions etc and start. But installation freeze at first step with creation of ext4 /
<daged> and nothing happens
<daged> just freeze
<Ratty_> Maybe a bad disk?
<daged> I don't think so. The disk is good and all tests is good to
<daged> o
<punkoivan> try to use live mode.
<punkoivan> is it ok?
<daged> punkoivan,  Live mode from USB?
<daged> LiveUSB is booted properly
<daged> Now I'm from LiveUSB
<ksft> k1l_: doing that...
<ksft> how do I get cuda to work after I do tht?
<ksft> that*
<punkoivan> daged, so, I don't realy know but try to use Alt+F4 during installation - it's switch you to console output, may be helpfull.
<punkoivan> Back to graphic mode Alt+F1 9 (or may be F2)
<daged> before the start installation process the setup program alerts that: Can't mount filesystem type vfat at device SCSI1(0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at point /boot/efi.
<daged> if I dont set the flag on the root partitoon to format... setup is freezed at first step: Feleting conflict files of operation system...
<daged> WTF
<bekks> daged: you cannot install Ubuntu on VFAT.
<k1l_> daged: use ext4 as filesystem for ubuntu partitions
<daged> i use ext4
<daged> and ext2 for /boot, but when i choose the mount point i choose Boot EFI
<mushmouth> bekks: what if i want hammer from dragonfly?
<daged> but error appears about vfat, and I don't use vfat
<daged> http://pastebin.com/LMLUqC9n
<EriC^^> daged: efi is vfat
<daged> This is log from Ubuntu setup process
<EriC^^> daged: switch to a gpt partition table
<bekks> mushmouth: I did not understand your post.
<mushmouth> bekks: i want hammer filesystem
<bekks> mushmouth: Try formatting instead.
<EriC^^> daged: you're using msdos partition table with uefi, it might be the problem
<daged> EriC^^, wich pt I must youse?
<daged> use
<EriC^^> daged: gpt
<EriC^^> sudo gdisk , then "o" to create a fresh one, or use gparted
<EriC^^> it'll erase everything that's on the disk
<daged> ok
<daged> I'll try it
<daged> 10x
<EriC^^> np
<daged> EriC^^, and wich partition table I must choose for LiveUSB?
<daged> msdos and fat32?
<EriC^^> daged: gpt and fat32
<EriC^^> msdos and fat32 might work too
<EriC^^> daged: just dd the iso, easiest thing to do
<daged> ok
<craptalk> i tried to isntall live boot through my usb, but when i tried to convert it into ext4, it cancelled out. i checked it was fat32 as its default filesystem, and only format it fat32 then i have no error. why? does my usb doesnt support another filesystem?
<ahoneybun> hey does anyone have issues connecting to a TKIP/AES network?
<craptalk> ahoneybun: what kind of issues?
<cassio_> hello
<ahoneybun> craptalk, it doesn't reconqnize the password
<auvajs> hi, I did a system upgrade but now when I restart my vps I'm in BasyBox and no idea how to start the system.. lol.. anyone to help? :)
<ahoneybun> the network card is: 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<daged> craptalk, usb is supports any filesystem but loader with usb must be universal for each loader like under win or nix systems
<craptalk> ahoneybun: you sure you typed it right?
<craptalk> auvajs: sudo reboot, you mean?
<ahoneybun> craptalk, I have no issue with the same password on Windows (dualboot) or tablet, phone
<ahoneybun> everything else works
<craptalk> daged: trust me, other than fat32, i failed to do it, it got me error, i was trying it with my windows and ubuntu
<auvajs> craptalk: http://i.imgur.com/CZRkXNU.png this is all I have.. lol
<craptalk> daged: then i changed to my another usb, it worked
<craptalk> auvajs: try to google initramfs error
<daged> craptalk, maybe old or broken usb?
<daged> hey, guys, wich filesystem better to use at ssd? ext4 or something else?
<daged> I think it's better withous journals... right?
<craptalk> daged: no, i can use it with other activities except for formatting to that file system
<craptalk> daged: i got toshiba brand, and the one which is working is kingston, i read that some of usb drive dont support particular formatting feature
<daged> hmm
<craptalk> daged: tried it this morning too, and i had to use my kingston
<daged> very interesting...
<daged> i use only kingston
<craptalk> daged: weird tho
<daged> and all ok
<craptalk> daged: i can use it with all of the purposes, copying, deleting etc, but no formatting
<craptalk> daged: well, thats the problem, you should try another, cause i got 2 toshiba with similar issues
<craptalk> daged: you can try to google it if you hestitate what i said
<daged> i hear you
<craptalk> daged: oops sorry, the one is samsung brand, but with the same issue
<craptalk> daged: only kingston have been made my day
<daged> maybe it depends on memory manufacturer?
<daged> inside the usb stick?
<ahoneybun> craptalk, very weird that it has no issues seeing the network but it connects to other networks just fine
<ahoneybun> so I think the driver can't handle that security type
<craptalk> daged: the question is that, is there any feature only to formatting one to another kind of file system? maybe it is manufacturer stuff, but i wonder why
<craptalk> ahoneybun: well, you typed the right password?
<ahoneybun> yes I'm sure
<craptalk> ahoneybun: TKIP, is older tech than WPA2 SK?
<daged> craptalk, i have no ideam that's very misunderstood
<ahoneybun> not sure tbh craptalk I was about to do a google search on supported types by NetworkManager
<craptalk> ahoneybun: it could be
<craptalk> ahoneybun: google is better to ask
<craptalk> daged: alright, i hope i can get technical answer soon
<craptalk> anyone working on github?
<SecGuy> Hey all. I'm looking for an ubuntu channel for security discussions.  This one or another?
<k1l_> SecGuy: discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discussion
<craptalk> SecGuy: ##security
<SecGuy> Thanks ...
<gallo_mobile> hi all, i'm trying to run two GUI instances of deluge and transmission
<k1l_> if its about a security issue on ubuntu file a bug on launchpad and mark it as security bug
<MoziM> Hello, I'm trying to use remote desktop to control my ubuntu machine and i find that i can't send the windows key to the ubuntu machine
<MoziM> i even changed the remote desktop settings so the windows keys are sent to the remote computer as long as it is the selected window
<daged> when I setup the ubuntu with GPT which fs I must use for /boot? ext2 or efi
<daged> EriC^^,
<Ratty_> I would guess efi
<EriC^^> daged: ext2 or ext4
<Ratty_> :( I guess wrong
<daged> =)
<daged> thanks
<Ratty_> I suppose grub handles mounting it?
<felitrupi> eooo
<gallo_mobile> MoziM: what app are you using to remote in?
<felitrupi> chupisss
<felitrupi> mamonasss
<felitrupi> comerme el troncho
<k1l_> felitrupi: play somewhere else, please
<felitrupi> ?
<daged> ok, hope it will be done...
<felitrupi> defree
<CassioBR> hi
<Ratty_> lo
<MoziM> gallo_mobile, remote desktop on windows
<SCHAAP137> are there any good graphical LVM management tools besides system-config-lvm ?
<usr13> I have a 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade and seem to be stuck with console mode.
<usr13> Any help with this would be much appreciated.
<reisio> console mode?
<usr13> reisio: Yep, that's what the man said.
<reisio> usr13: man said?
<usr13> reisio: Yea, man
<daged> it's very very strange!
<reisio> what is?
<daged> I get new Ubuntu Live USB (msdos fat32), run it, and try to install ubuntu to SSD with GPT
<boriseto> Hi, on Ubuntu 14.04, after installing and correctly configuring the fingerprint reader (works great), all the apps that I've configured to run as admin via dash (including installed like unetbootin) won't run (it won't even give me the window to type in the password). It's possible that some window appeared but clicked accidentally on some action before I've read what happened. Can anyone propose a solution to this problem with keeping the fingerprint r
<boriseto> eader option?
<daged> And got the same error
<daged> the installation of ubuntu is freezed
<usr13> Let me give you guys a blow blow....
<mikeloud> clear
<daged> EriC^^, i doing all you say) set the SSD with GPT and choose the ext2 for /boot, but got the same alert about vfat...
<daged> There is a log of installation: http://pastebin.com/a8vJxmdU
<daged> please check it
<usr13> When it gets to login screen, we enter password, and it says:  "System problem error, cancel or report problem." It goes to black screen, with cursor, but cursor goes away.
<rexwin_> I followed this article to install wordpress https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-14-04
<k1l_> usr13: does the guest account work?
<rexwin_> but all I get is apache default page after following all the steps
<daged> usr13 I have the same erorr
<usr13> k1l_: We will try guest account.
<daged> usr13 my unity runs without any tray or window decoration
<daged> and the same alert window with CANCEL or REPORT choise
<MoziM> has anyone here used windows remote desktop to access their ubuntu machine? i have a problem where my windows key is being sent as right arrow key for some reason...
<daged> usr13, i spend a lot of time to recover my ubuntu with unity but... loose.
<daged> And now try to reinstall ubuntu
<daged> But can't because have another error with installation :)
<daged> this's karma
<usr13> nomodeset?
<usr13>  daged ?
<daged> hm
<usr13> Trying Guest account....
<daged> i don't tried the nomodeset
<daged> in boot params(
<daged> but I tried all i think... and reinstall compiz gnome xorg nvidia etc...
<daged> ubuntu-desktop too... and reset the config of compiz and unity
<daged> no chances
<mushmouth> daged: mir the future
<daged> i hope so
<usr13> Guest account does not work either.
<daged> unity8
<mushmouth> daged: unity8 looks so good
<daged> usr13, i tried to create the new user accoutn and run into but fails too
<daged> mushmouth, but unity8 is beta is'nt it?
<mushmouth> daged: yeah but it already looking promising
<mushmouth> like the side bar can now be moved to bottom
<mushmouth> im sure other places too
<daged> mushmouth, i hope so... because unity7 is cropped( and KDE or Gnome is not my way
<punkoivan> ou yeah! :)
<punkoivan> Finaly! at 8 version!
<mushmouth> daged: yeah i dislike kde and gnome
<daged> +1
<mushmouth> can i link to a quidsup video?
<mushmouth> daged: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un6GpHbf7Cg
<daged> KDE is really sux, gnome a little bit better, but unity more better))
<mushmouth> daged:  i run ubuntu on my server and laptop
<punkoivan> yeah, I using Unity with touchscreen - it's realy beautiful.
<mushmouth> that the only os i use
<punkoivan> But when I need _work_ I switch to Awesome.
<mushmouth> awesome for work?
<punkoivan> yeah
#ubuntu 2017-03-13
<murrdawg> I made a script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24167865/
<murrdawg> And on top of that, I have it starting with the startup applications
<apowl> So in my dumbness, I blew up /boot. Is there an easy way to recreate it?
<tomreyn> murrdawg: hmm yes i guess that's what i would have done, too. i'm afraid i can't help if that doesn't work. you'll need to map the scan codes on your own using xev or the like.
<murrdawg> The only way I can see that perhaps I messed up, is under the startup applications, I add the /etc/rc.local
<tomreyn> apowl: is your system still running or did you try to reboot after the fact?
<apowl> tomreyn: still running.
<tomreyn> apowl: was /boot a separate partition? if so, recreate it. see /etc/fstab for something which mouints to /boot if you dont know.
<apowl> tomreyn: yes, it's a separate partition -- /dev/sda1
<murrdawg> tomreyn should I be making it an executable? or leave it as is?
<tomreyn> apowl: so this partition still exists? and the file system on it as well?
<apowl> Partition still exists, filesystem is blown up.
<apowl> From df -h: /dev/sda1                    3.0Z  3.0Z     0 100% /boot
<apowl> Z :)
<tomreyn> apowl: which ubuntu release?
<apowl> 16.04
<OerHeks> is /boot full?
<apowl> I corrupted the FS by `dd`-ing sda1 instead of sdb1 :(
<apowl> Partition is still there.
<OerHeks> ah oke
<apowl> Wondering if there's a way to recreate /boot
<tomreyn> so force unmount it, create a new ext4 file system on sda1
<Bashing-om> apowl: sda1 was that the EFI partition ?
<tomreyn> then mount it at /boot, then reinstall the linux-* packages you currently have installed.
<apowl> Bashing-om: probably. To be honest I'm not sure how to check.
<apowl> tomreyn: reinstalling will add everything /boot needs?
<tomreyn> apowl: reinstall grub, too. i would hope that's all then
<tomreyn> oh also update-initramfs -k all
<tomreyn> although i guess this may happen automatically
<Dizzyywoo> Well guys I must say as being an unwanted client and for 4 months trying to figure why switching and resetting equipment never worked.. I think I understand.  Mind you all I knew about was ports
<Dizzyywoo> Now seeing IPv6 addresses as people come in here..
<radfactz> Dizzyywoo: cool
<k1l> Dizzyywoo: for issues with this irc network better ask in #freenode . this channel is for ubuntu support
<Dizzyywoo> So I've been server stacked from smart tv to direct tv and blinded to script schema WebKit 1.0 hamlet 1.1 with built proxies around the entire area. Link local IPv6 push/multicast with .vbs script stored in the cloud?
<Dizzyywoo> Binded*
<Dizzyywoo> Html*
<k1l> Dizzyywoo: do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<AndroUser> Hello
<AndroUser> Whats the difference between Linux and unix?
<bazhang> AndroUser, have you seen the wikipedia page for that? it's not topical here
<AndroUser> No
<bazhang> AndroUser, then go have a look
<AndroUser> What is topical here?
<murrdawg> How can I capture a button press to see what code it is bringing up?
<bazhang> ubuntu support only AndroUser
<k1l> AndroUser: technical support issues
<hggdh> AndroUser: ubuntu support
<AndroUser> Pntscan
<k1l> murrdawg: xev
<Bashing-om> murrdawg: ' xev ' will do that for you .
<murrdawg> Thanks!
<murrdawg> Interesting.... so it's not acknowledging the hardware buttons on the Thinkpad X41 display
<murrdawg> So does this mean I have to install some kind of driver?
<k1l> murrdawg: i suggest to take a look into the "thinkwiki" for the x41
<murrdawg> k1l I have been, and not seeing much to help me in my predicament
<hggdh> \
<AssociateX> Forgive my dumb question, I have not been on IRC in a long time. How do I get to the mint linux channel? Thank you
<k1l> murrdawg: this? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tablet_Hardware_Buttons
<k1l> !mint | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<AssociateX> thank you.
<k1l> AssociateX: they use another irc network.
<murrdawg> k1l yes, which is where I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24167865/
<murrdawg> This is the scancode for the toolbox: 0x68
<guest-H8WvaA> http://wfseta.com/vgjbtpsi2
<murrdawg> and it should correspond to pause
<murrdawg> but when I hit the button, it doesn't do anything
<OerHeks> guest-H8WvaA, don't spam here, thanks
<guest-H8WvaA> didnot no what it was
<OerHeks> yes you do
<AssociateX> @k1l
<AssociateX> thank you
<guest-H8WvaA> jackedu
<murrdawg> k1l anything further?
<murrdawg> definitely confirmed even with bindkeys that the buttons aren't recognized
<cactusfrog> does anyone know how to compile a c++ program on Ubuntu? I am having trouble using the package isostream
<cactusfrog> Here is my problem. I get the error "end1 is not a member of std" when trying to write a simple hello world program
<cactusfrog> figured it out. Apparently 1's and l's look a lot a like
<cactusfrog> quit
<cactusfrog> \quit
<cactusfrog> :quit
<apowl> Does it matter what filesystem I make boot? What's the deafult, ext4?
<nomic> yep
<poofromspace> Any humans online?
<OerHeks> maybe
<Mathisen> poofromspace, yes
<poofromspace> Can anybody install Deepin environment and tell me how it is on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !find deepin
<ubottu> File deepin found in moka-icon-theme, ubuntu-kylin-software-center, ubuntukylin-theme, unity-greeter-badges
<bazhang> did you mean kylin?
<bazhang> poofromspace, what is the deepin DE
<poofromspace> I meant the Deepin Desktop Environment.
<poofromspace> I want someone to install it and see how it looks
<bazhang> poofromspace, yes, what is that
<poofromspace> Or any bugs. Because it's probably the most beautiful desktop environment on Linux, better than Pantheon.
<OerHeks> There is no official deepin support in repository for Ubuntu 16.04
<bazhang> poofromspace, install from where
<k1l> poofromspace: there is a ppa for 16.04 https://launchpad.net/~leaeasy/+archive/ubuntu/dde
<poofromspace> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761107/how-to-install-deepin-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<poofromspace> Yeah.
<bazhang> poofromspace, there's a PPA, its not supported here
<OerHeks> poofromspace, why dont you do it yourself?
<poofromspace> I don't have a computer rn
<Mathisen> hahaha....
<bazhang> poofromspace, then look on the internet for screenshots
<poofromspace> I didn't. I couldn't find anything besides the information on how to install it
<poofromspace> I did*
<k1l> poofromspace: look on the deepin website. they have screenshots
<bazhang> poofromspace, did you understand about 'not supported here'
<econdudeawesome> Hi all. Having a really weird issue with MOCP (Music On Commandline Player). I start it, but it crashes immediately. I'm still pretty newb to ncurses and all, wondering how I can go about digging into the issue? When I run the debug command it just hangs
<econdudeawesome> (Full disclosure: Running debian, but I trust the Ubuntu folks WAY more to have run into something like this, and IIRC it hit me on Ubuntu 12.04 too)
<bazhang> #debian econdudeawesome
<econdudeawesome> Thanks for the pointer bazhang
<econdudeawesome> As I said, I trust Ubuntu folks WAY more to have run into something like this, and IIRC it hit me on Ubuntu 12.04 too.
<bazhang> econdudeawesome, please keep debian issues to the proper channel
<econdudeawesome> Thanks for the pointer bazhang
<bazhang> econdudeawesome, and stop asking here please
<poofromspace> Bazhang not supported here what?
<econdudeawesome> Alright, anyone besides Bazhang have any ideas?
<bazhang> poofromspace, deepin
<bazhang> econdudeawesome, on your debian system ?
<OerHeks> deepin - too many bug warnings in chinese, i dont read chinese
<poofromspace> Oh.
<poofromspace> How about KDE?
<bazhang> poofromspace, what about it
<poofromspace> I mean as a desktop environment how is it?
<poofromspace> Buggy?
<OerHeks> try it yourself. buy a computer
<k1l> poofromspace: where is the sense in asking if you dont have a computer at all?
<bazhang> poofromspace, it's super; did you have an actual installed ubuntu system support issue
<poofromspace> Dude I've been Ubuntu for like 4 years now. I know very well about all this.
<OerHeks> poo-troll .. /ignore
<bazhang> poofromspace, you can readily find screenshots at distrowatch.com
<econdudeawesome> I hear you OerHeks
<poofromspace> The thing is I've had a lot of problems with Unity.
<poofromspace> So I want to migrate to a different DE.
<bazhang> install gnome-shell the poofromspace
<poofromspace> I tried Gnome.. Didn't liked it much.
<k1l> poofromspace: we cant tell you what desktop is best for you. so you need to test some desktops and find the best match yourself
<bazhang> poofromspace, only YOU can know what it's like for you
<poofromspace> I just want a DE which looks really gorgeous as in the UI doesn't eats up a lot of ram
<bazhang> poofromspace, so really, polling here will not be what you want
<bazhang> poofromspace, check distrowatch.com, look at screenshots for lxde xfce and so on
<poofromspace> How about recommendations?
<poofromspace> I did.
<poofromspace> I've seen all of them. I just want a personal opinion
<bazhang> poofromspace, not from this channel, no
<bazhang> poofromspace, this is ubuntu support, not a polling station for 'best DE'
<k1l> poofromspace: #ubuntu-offtopic is a more suiteable channel to talk to people about their favorite desktop in use
<poofromspace> What was it's name again? Ubuntu off?
<k1l> !ot | poofromspace
<ubottu> poofromspace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jjgalvez6500> does anyone know what the issue is with nvidia drivers snaps and libGL, I am getting the failed to load swrast error
<poofromspace> Okay thanks.
<jjgalvez6500> and more imortantly how can I fix it
<OerHeks> jjgalvez6500, nvidia drivers snaps ??
<OerHeks> never noticed nvidia driver as snap
<jjgalvez6500> nvidia drivers and snaps, specifically I am having issues with the qownnotes snap
<jjgalvez6500> not nvidia snaps, but nvidia drivers and snaps
<robbieusa> hello how do i remove old kernels using terminal?
<bazhang> jjgalvez6500, #snappy  tried there yet
<robbieusa> hey bazhang
<bazhang> robbieusa, list them then apt remove them
<jjgalvez6500> bazhang: not yet I'll ask their
<robbieusa> how?
<bazhang> robbieusa, best to leave and extra one
<bazhang> an
<bazhang> robbieusa, why the command line
<OerHeks> robbieusa, sudo apt autoremove # this will delete all except current and previous kernel
<robbieusa> doesnt work oerheks
<OerHeks> robbieusa, oh? what error do you get? use paste.ubuntu.com for the output
<robbieusa> cant
<robbieusa> when i recieve an update can update says lack of disk space (error)
<robbieusa> cant*
<OerHeks> so you did not  try my command?
<robbieusa> yes last time i was here
<bazhang> robbieusa, did you enter the command correctly
<robbieusa> then i recieved an update with error again
<robbieusa> i have 14.04lts
<OerHeks> oh, mayb apt-get, >> sudo apt-get autoremove
<robbieusa> k
<bazhang> robbieusa, sounds like you did not enter the command correctly
<OerHeks> apt-get changed in between
<robbieusa> it removed nothing
<OerHeks> no space on the drive .. maybe it is closed dirty, now mounted read-only ?
<OerHeks> try 'touch test' # and see if you get a write error
<robbieusa> idk
<robbieusa> im trying to do https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240697 i think
<OerHeks> if you perform the touch test action, we can determin what is really happening.
<sh0t> does anyone use stream2chromecast?
<sh0t> it does not work for me, i know it's not ubuntu-related...but it'slinux related
<sh0t> :)
<bazhang> sh0t, chromecast, the google hardware thing?
<sh0t> yeah that thing there
<sh0t> haha
<sh0t> trying to stream to my tv but it does not work from my compter but from my android phone yes
<robbieusa> im doing its updating right now in terminal https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240697
<bazhang> sh0t, the instructions are online for that, all over the place
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all, it's me again, the erstwhile debian'r. Despite @bazhang's protests to the contrary, the mocp issue could affect both ubuntu and debian distributions. So, for the chat logs, the workaround is to move the ~/moc folder to something like ~/.moc.save, then rerun mocp. It worked for me, may for you. Good luck.
<crimzicz> hello everyone :)
<jjgalvez6500> does anyone know how to fix the vidia GL issue with snaps?
<crimzicz> ?
<k1l> jjgalvez6500: maybe the guys in #snappy know better
<jjgalvez6500> k1l: tried their, no replies
<crimzicz> sorry just started Ubuntu yesterday :(
<crimzicz> i would help if i knew my stuff :(
<bazhang> crimzicz, have you read and gotten the ubuntu manual and pdf
<crimzicz> no
<bazhang> crimzicz, what about the ubuntu wiki and ubuntu help links
<crimzicz> no...
<crimzicz> -_-
<bazhang> !manual | crimzicz
<ubottu> crimzicz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<crimzicz> thanks :)
<bazhang> !rute | crimzicz and this too
<ubottu> crimzicz and this too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> crimzicz, have a read of those, that will help a lot
<crimzicz> thank you :)
<bazhang> crimzicz, there are also ubuntuforums and askubuntu.com
<crimzicz> im familiar with Linux just not Ubuntu all that much
<crimzicz> used Linux Mint in the past
<crimzicz> i use Ubuntu 16.10 though... http://ubuntu-manual.org/ only has Ubuntu 16.04 :(
<bazhang> crimzicz, the same applies
<crimzicz> ok
<crimzicz> thanks bazhang :)
<vsk> Haaii
<geoff_> Is there a guide for optimizing my ubuntu setup for games? My frame rates are not as good as my hardware would suggest I should be able to reach.
<iandouglas> hey all, I have a .desktop application that runs a bash script, but I can't seem to keep things running in the background despite the usual & or disown commands. (the bash script is a little menu that asks the user what they want to do, which launches a code editor, a browser, etc but when the .desktop app ends, it kills the editor/browser)
<iandouglas> I've tried `nohup google-chrome foo.html &` I've tried `google-chrome foo.html& ; disown` I've tried `google-chrome foo.html & ; disown -h %1` ... nothing helps, as soon as the launcher app closes in its terminal window, it kills off the browser etc
<dnock> hi all
<dnock> may i ask you somethings how to install msfconsole on backbox
<Ben64> backbox isn't supported here, their channel is #backbox on irc.autistici.org
<dnock> thank you ben64
<dckx> hi guys, this might not be the right place, but here I go. Does anyone have configured dropbox to use the actual same dropbox folder from Windows and ubuntu?  Not only that, but also having that dropbox folder only sync selectively (as opposed to the entire dropbox folder as it is on the cloud)?
<dckx> online informaion seems outdated and doesn't address the selective sync issue... especially for the first synchronization
<iandouglas_> dckx like in a dual-boot system where you're accessing the same folder on disk (assuming vfat mounted on linux, not ext4 mounted on windows?)
<dckx> iandouglas_: exactly
<iandouglas_> dckx, I've tried it in the past, but the files I was writing weren't syncing well, I ended up with lots of "conflicted copy" copies of my files, depends what you're syncing and how often, etc.
<iandouglas_> not sure if it was a problem with dropbox or that what I was writing was changing faster than dropbox could upload
<dckx> iandouglas_: that's too bad. If one only installs dropbox on windows, for instance, and then creates/updates file while on ubuntu, the files would of course upload just fine when one booted back into Windows, right?
<iandouglas_> dckx, yes. I did have dropbox running on Nautilus just fine, but trying to sync high-frequency written files was problematic for me, but it's certainly possible
<dar123> can i create dir1/dir3/dir3/dir4 with just one command
<iandouglas_> dckx, are you asking because it's something you want to try, or because you're trying it now and something's not working?
<iandouglas_> dar123, mkdir -p dir1/dir2/dir3/etc
<dar123> great, thanks :)
<iandouglas_> anyone here familiar with creating .desktop files to add apps to the launcher? i'm having a problem doing so with a bash script to run other programs in the background
<dckx> iandouglas_: because it is something I want to try. In any case now that I think about it, it seems there is no real reason for me to have dropox on ubuntu, as long as the files I add or modify inside the dropbox folder while being in ubuntu, are updated correctly when I boot back into windows.
<kiarday> is there someone that could assist me with getting my bluetooth adapter work? total noob to linux
<iandouglas_> dckx, true, but it'd still be convenient to have ubuntu upload them too
<kiarday> well almost total noob anyways
<iandouglas_> kiarday, what kind of bluetooth adapter is it
<kiarday> how can i find that out iandouglas
<iandouglas_> kiarday, try one of these:    lspci | grep -i blue     or    lsusb | grep -i blue
<iandouglas_> you'll probably see something like     Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3012 Bluetooth 4.0
<Delta706> Can anyone recommend a package which has neural net software?
<dckx> iandouglas_: yes, that's true. I guess I will try and see what happens... My original fear was that since when I am syncing selectively on this laptop, when I installed dropbox in ubuntu and selected the existing dropbox folder from windows, it would for some reason delete all the files, and then re-download them before I could tell ubuntu's dropbox to only sync the selected folders which window's dropbox has already downloaded... that
<dckx> seems completely non-sensical now. Thanks for your help
<iandouglas_> dckx, happy to help, good luck
<dckx> ty
<kiarday> iandouglas jadra@Jadra ~ $ lsmod |grep blue bluetooth             479232  8 bnep,rfcomm
<iandouglas_> kiarday, that doesn't tell us what your bluetooth adapter is, use the lspci or lsusb commands to get the actual make/model, like an Intel, Broadcom, Atheros, etc
<iandouglas_> kiarday, that just shows us that your system is trying to load a bluetooth module (driver)
<kiarday> when i do the lspci it just acts as if i hit enter it doesn't do anything
<iandouglas_> weird, can you do "sudo lspci" ?
<iandouglas_> it should give you a bunch of output of everything in your system
<iandouglas_> oh, if you're using grep and see no output, then nothing directly identifies as bluetooth hardware
<iandouglas_> try it without the grep, and just do "lspci" or "lsusb" and see if anything there looks like it mentions bluetooth
<iandouglas_> are you sure your system even has bluetooth?
<kiarday> if i do it without grep nothing says bluetooth at all
<kiarday> yes I am sure there is bluetooth on the system
<kiarday> i have a light and and a switch to turn it on and off but it doesn't do anything
<iandouglas_> okay, try "lsusb -v | grep -i bluetooth"
<kiarday> acer travelmate5730
<kiarday> couldn't open device some information will be missing
<iandouglas_> http://www.linlap.com/acer_travelmate_5730 says your laptop's model might not be tested yet for bluetooth compatibility
<iandouglas_> you could do "dmesg | less" and in the output type "/bluetooth" and see if it shows any errors, etc
<iandouglas_> anyone here familiar with creating .desktop files to add apps to the launcher? i'm having a problem doing so with a bash script to run other programs in the background.
<dckx> iandouglas_: I installed dropbox but when I try to change the dropbox folder's location I cannot select the partition where it is installed.
<kiarday> so does that mean it will be pretty difficult to get working ?
<iandouglas_> dckx, do you have your shared partition mounted somewhere? you could try exiting dropbox on linux and manually changing the path in the config?
<iandouglas_> kiarday, depends on the actual hardware
<iandouglas_> kiarday, what I'm seeing online is that it's a broadcom device, not hard, but broadcom doesn't open-source their drivers
<iandouglas_> kiarday, there will be lots of guides out there for getting the broadcom firmware loaded onto your system and loaded at boot-time though
<iandouglas_> I've had several systems with broadcom wireless and bluetooth, it's not too hard to do
<iandouglas_> even for a sorta-noob :)
<kiarday> ok so where do i start ? lol
<iandouglas_> dckx, the only danger with mod'ing your config is making sure the partition is mounted before dropbox starts...
<iandouglas_> kiarday, I'd start with google ;)
<iandouglas_> kiarday, let me see if I can pinpoint the model of broadcom
<iandouglas_> kiarday, actually you can do that for me with "lspci | grep -i broadcom" or "lsusb | grep -i broadcom"
<iandouglas_> my systems have broadcom bluetooth listed under lsusb
<kiarday> lsusb doesn't return anything with broadcom listed
<iandouglas_> what about lspci
<kiarday> nope just doublechecked
<iandouglas_> your laptop's an older model, like 2010 era, so this should be well solved
<iandouglas_> hmm, are you sure it's on right now? I wonder if it hides the hardware from the listing if you turn it on/off
<iandouglas_> one thing to try: run dmesg, hit your switch to turn it on or off, then run dmesg again and look at the last several lines to see if it says anything
<iandouglas_> also try the lsusb/lspci commands but grep for "bcm"
<iandouglas_> check lsmod for "bcm" as well
<kiarday> Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized [  664.625124] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized [  664.625127] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized [  664.625134] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized [  723.501744] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized [  723.501753] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized [  723.501759] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11 [ 1099.247584] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<iandouglas_> okay, looks like it's on now
<iandouglas_> try lsusb/lspci again
<kiarday>  Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<iandouglas_> well, that's your ethernet port
<iandouglas_> nothing for bluetooth huh?
<kiarday> nope
<iandouglas_> lspci -vv | grep -i bluetooth    or lsusb -vv | grep -i bluetooth
<kiarday> nada
<iandouglas_> k, run "dmesg| less" again, search for bluetooth again with  /bluetooth   and maybe paste 10-20 lines before/after ... use paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL here
<dckx> iandouglas_: the partition seems to be mounted. It shows on the launcher, and when I right click on it it says "unmount"... does that mean it is mounted?
<iandouglas_> dckx, sounds like it
<iandouglas_> kiarday, while you're pasting stuff there, paste the output of 'lspci' and 'lsusb' without any -v verbose settings
<iandouglas_> anyone here familiar with creating .desktop files to add apps to the launcher? i'm having a problem doing so with a bash script to run other programs in the background.
<kiarday> i guess i can't figure out what you me to run with that last dmesg command
<iandouglas_> kiarday and you're sure you have bluetooth? a hardware profile I saw online at http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/shishimaru/AcerTravelMate5730 doesn't list any bluetooth hardware
<iandouglas_> ah, looks like your bluetooth is an intel 5100
<kiarday> im not 100 percent positive, but if it doesn't have it, what would the switch be there for ? and the light ?
<iandouglas_> oops, I misspoke about the intel 5100
<kiarday> how about the biometric scanner ? anyway to make that work ?
<iandouglas_> switch could be for wifi
<kiarday> no i have a seperate switch for wifi and bluetooth
<iandouglas_> a separate switch for each?
<kiarday> yes
<kiarday> this is a pretty feature rich laptop so id be highly surprised if it didn't have bluetooth all evidence says otherwise
<iandouglas_> sorry, house slood, gotta go, be back later
<LinuxAdventure> hi guys, has anybody here heard of or used Linux Lite? How is it as compared to Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<mekhami> i just created an ubuntu digital ocean droplet, i added my ssh pub key, tried to connect and it sas permission denied (publickey). how is this possible?
<mekhami> i just created a new key and everything
<countingdaisies> Does anyone know what are some of the differences installing Ubuntu 16.04 to an msata ssd  (which I think would show up as /dev/sda2  ?)  - as opposed to a regular install where only one regular sata drive exists?
<countingdaisies> What has to happen to install ubuntu to an msata ssd drive?
<countingdaisies> Or is it possible / easy to assign hardware the path  (eg: /dev/sda  or   /dev/sdb ) ?
<OerHeks> countingdaisies, when i read msata, i think of Intel Smart Responce techonoly, disable this, and it should be eassy
<OerHeks> https://superuser.com/questions/459578/ubuntu-on-an-xps-14-ultrabook-with-msata-cache-and-500gb-hd-how-to-partition-f
<Sabel> Reading package lists... Done
<Sabel> Building dependency tree
<Sabel> Reading state information... Done
<Sabel> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Sabel> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Sabel> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Sabel> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Sabel> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Sabel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sabel>  runescape-launcher : Depends: libglew1.10 (>= 1.10.0-3) but it is not installable
<Sabel> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Sabel> Hi guys i'm having trouble installing a package this is the error i get, https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhOxmzgN10FB
<OerHeks> Sabel, don't paste like that, use a pastebin
<Sabel> i actually tried...sorry the link is the pastebin bit i guess it got messed up.
<OerHeks> did you update/upgrade before installing?
<Sabel> i did.
<OerHeks> maybe the force option is your fix, try with apt-get install -f
<OerHeks> you are on trusty? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glew
<Sabel> no such luck
<Sabel> not sure i know what trusty is, do i need to add that as a reposity?
<Sabel> i'm pretty new to linux.
<Sabel> repository*
<OerHeks> no, it is just a list with the package in our repos.
<Sabel> oh.
<OerHeks> what guide did you follow? i know this ppa has an up2date runescape client https://launchpad.net/~hikariknight/+archive/ubuntu/unix-runescape-client
<OerHeks> * from git
<Sabel> honestly just followed the runescape sites instructions.
<OerHeks> I don't know the state of their client, long time i played rs
<Sabel> i'm just unsure of how to install the specific bit it says cant be installed "Depends: libglew1.10 (>= 1.10.0-3) but it is not installable " or is it not that simple?
<OerHeks> normally that would be fixed with install -f
<OerHeks> i guess you should talk to the person who wrote their install script :-(
<Sabel> blah it's written directly from them >.<
<Sabel> thank you for your help anyway :)
<kostkon> !find libglew1.10
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libglew1.10&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<countingdaisies> OerHeks: thx. nice article. Is there a convenient way to find out if this laptop has that 'Intel Smart Responce' or not?
<OerHeks> countingdaisies, you should check the bios, i don't know a comandline or tool to check that
<countingdaisies> right on
<OerHeks> with native msata/nvme i think it has
<countingdaisies> OerHeks: The guy in that article (towards the bottom) said that with msata I only get 3 gbps  (eben thought sata III is 6 but because of the msata interface is only half that). Does that sound right?
<OerHeks> sataII max is 6 Gb/s, msata uses 2 pcie lanes ( 2x3 Gb/s) , m2 uses 4, and these are raw numbers
<OerHeks> so technically they are equal, i guess
<iandouglas_> anyone here familiar with creating .desktop files to add apps to the launcher? i'm having a problem doing so with a bash script to run other programs in the background.
<pluta> what is the command to skip to the latest place when typing bash i know crtl + a is first place
<iandouglas_> ctrl-e
<pluta> ah thx
<iandouglas_> np
<ishaved4this> hey guys, I'm pretty new to running my own home server and I was wondering if anyone could help me out in terms of getting transmission-daemons permissions right so i can allow it to download into a mounted ext4 hdd
<cfhowlett> might want to ask #ubuntu-server channel, ishaved4this
<ishaved4this> thanks man!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<countingdaisies> OerHeks: thx
<ishaved4this> doesn't seem like anyones awake over there sadly
<pluta> when running sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common I am getting a update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults. This is on the latest version of ubuntu. I am trying to get x11 to start from non-consoles and change it to everyone for a systemd start for Kodi
<pluta> do I need to install xserver-xorg-legacy?
<markmt> Hi, anyone know about creating a PAN connection w/ bluetooth?
<markmt> in 16.04?  I see explanations using pand, which appears to have disappeared
<lotuspsychje> pluta: wich ubuntu version is that?
<pluta> 16.10
<lotuspsychje> pluta: thats systemd right
<pluta> yes
<lotuspsychje> pluta: trying something with the old init system?
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<pluta> Nope, used a recommended systemd script from xmbc for starting kodi and it won’t launch just crashes
<pluta> tried adding exception to start for anyone with root, but cant figure it out
<lotuspsychje> pluta: weird, im not too hot about script myself, perhaps someone else might help
<lotuspsychje> pluta: re-ask in here once in a while with all details: 16.10, steps taken etc
<pluta> yes thx
<Everybodydothefl> Hey I have more of a general linux question, & this seems to be one of the more active Linux IRC rooms that I'm aware of. So I just installed Linux Mint PPC 11 on this Apple Powerbook G4. Everything is working fine except for sound. So in my search for answers, I came across the following: "Basically they say to remove /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf and it should work after a reboot. Also, remove "snd-powermac" from /e
<cfhowlett> Everybodydothefl, this is ubuntu support only.
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> mint has its own iddues indeed
<Everybodydothefl> So what I need help with for example, is how exactly do I go about removing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf? Is there a way to get the needed root admin rights to do it through the GUI file system, or do I need to do it in terminal & if so, what are the commands I would type
<cfhowlett>  ... iddues ...         hmmmm?
<Everybodydothefl> *Facepalms*
<tatertots> Everybodydothefl: linuxmint has their own irc chat channel on spotchat network
<Everybodydothefl> Again, I am aware of that, but as I already said, This is an active IRC chat, while that one is not, & again, as I said, since this is more of a general linux matter I am asking for assistance on, I figured that I could get some help on it
<cfhowlett> Everybodydothefl, and yet, this channel still only supports ubuntu.  if you need more support than your OS offers, perhaps you should reconsider your OS choice??
<tatertots> Everybodydothefl: go there now for help.....you've been told you and your problem aren't wanted here....i hope it kicks in and you understand that at this time
<Everybodydothefl> Ok ao let me see if I am understanding this correctly. So your answer is, even though this is a general linux question that applies equally as much to Ubuntu as it does Mint, instead of actually being helpful, you would rather be elitist cunts whom refuse to give the time of day unless it's about Ubuntu specifically? Right. Way to represent the linux community fellas
<cfhowlett> your attitude and your profanity have no place here.  leave please
<Everybodydothefl> cfhowlett Your objection to my use of profanity is understandable, however your criticism of my attitude is not. I came here requestiong assistance & the response I got from you lot, including you personally was essentially "If it's not Ubuntu specifically GTFO"
<cfhowlett> asked and answered.  we're done here.
<Everybodydothefl> So tell me how you can stand in criticism of my attitude when I was first greeted with rudeness?
<cfhowlett> you were greeted with facts.
<Everybodydothefl> It is a general Linux question. Are you telling me that those are not welcome here?
<cfhowlett> !topic | Everybodydothefl
<ubottu> Everybodydothefl: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Everybodydothefl> Isn't the purpose of this chat to act as a help community for Linux users?
<vamiry> ##linux has many users. And hopefuly more welcoming.
<Everybodydothefl> In fact, let me position the question another way. Did it ever once dawn on you that if you & the 1 or 2 others that responded, that maybe had I not been treated rudely from the outset, maybe my response wouldn't have been rude as well?
<userro> use rm /path/to/file
<alkisg> Everybodydothefl: there are cases where something works fine in ubuntu and it doesn't work in mint because mint does something wrong. To an ubuntu user or developer, pinpointing a mint bug is completely wasted time. And since we can't know beforehand if it's a mint problem or not, we just don't support mint (or any other unofficial derivative) at all
<alkisg> Users at #linux might care about many distros; ask there
<Everybodydothefl> @alkisg I can understand that & respect that. I have heard what you said, now please afford me the same courtesy. I have tried the linux mint room & it's nothing but lurkers whom never talk at all. Secondly, the question I had was more of a general universal question which would apply the same to most distros, specifically how to go about removing blacklisted items from the file system
<alkisg> Everybodydothefl: then you can install an ubuntu VM, and come with your question, and test our answers on that VM. Then, with that gained knowledge, you can see if it works the same way in mint or not, and we won't care about that second part.
<Everybodydothefl> @alkisg, so just to clarify, am I to presume that the procedure for say... to remove /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf, are you inferring that the process for doing this would be different in Mint than it is in Ubuntu?
<alkisg> For example, mint writes whatever it wants in /etc without respect for debian policy, so yes, there are many cases where things don't work as expectd there
<Everybodydothefl> @alkisg Ok, that makes sense. So with that information, I'll look in other rooms. Thanks for having the decency to clarify that for me. @cfhowlett & @tatertots, you could learn a thing or 2 from this guy.
<alkisg> Everybodydothefl: explaining that to each mint user does take time that we don't want to invest. I just happened to have time now to make an exception for you.
<Everybodydothefl> He said essentially the same thing, but actually had the common decency to be respectful & clear about it instead of obtuse elitist jerks like the 2 of you
<alkisg> To be honest, I didn't see any swearing from these guys, but I saw from you
<alkisg> It didn't feel good to come here to help people and see all that.
<alkisg> Anyway, from now on it's offtopic, let's pause now.
<Everybodydothefl> @alkisg Understandable, & hey I work in tech support, so I get it. Maybe a copy / pasta script that's a bit clearer might help for those times. My perspective is I was thinking it would be more of a "How do you update the system? Sudo apt-get update" type of universal thing that is the same for all Debian & Ubuntu forks
<Everybodydothefl> That's why when I was met with such abrupt seeming obtuseness, I was put off, because I thought it would be more of a universal thing. Anyway thanks for the clarity
<alkisg> For example, apt-get update doesn't work properly in mint  :)
<Everybodydothefl> aint that the truth XD
<alkisg> We can't have !info functions for every bit that is broken in every derivative distro
<alkisg> We're offtopic now, let's stop
<Everybodydothefl> Honestly I tried getting Ubuntu MATE PPC & Lubuntu to install on this old heap but mint PPC & Gentoo are the only ones that would work & Gentoo is too much of a pain in the neck to be worth it on an old powerbook
<Everybodydothefl> ok deuces
<alkisg> You can come here or in #ubuntu-mate for mate issues
<Everybodydothefl> Ok hang on, I did come in here 2 days ago for the MATE issue & was also shooed off
<Everybodydothefl> So my questions then were valid regarding MATE?
<alkisg> Sure, ubuntu-mate is an official flavor
<Everybodydothefl> Because I would MUCH rather run that
<alkisg> Do so then :)
<alkisg> I am
<Everybodydothefl> Ugh, that makes me rather frustrated then because when I was actually trying to install MATE, I was told that this wasn't the place for those questions. It would have saved me hours of headache if I could have actually gotten help back then
<Everybodydothefl> Well the issue I was running into was when I would try to install MATE from a USB, once I got past Yaboot & it would start to load the USB live image, the display on this poiwerbook would just cut off
<alkisg> I don't know about macs/powerbooks etc, you'll have to wait for someone else
<Everybodydothefl> ok
<Everybodydothefl> yeah because if I can get mate PPC to run on this heap, that would be fantastic
<akik> Everybodydothefl: you referenced linux mint and elitist cunts which never goes well
<Everybodydothefl> Or at least Lubuntu PPC
<Everybodydothefl> XD I know, Mint is kind of the red headed step child
<Everybodydothefl> & as for those 2 that I called as such, whether the language was called for or not, that is how they came across. It may not have been intentional, but that is how it came off.
<anddam> hello
<cfhowlett> anddam, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<Eric_____> im back
<anddam> I'm looking at the  org.gnome.desktop.interface document-font-name property with and without Universal Access > Large Text setting enabled
<Everybodydothefl> well for now I'
<anddam> I see the font is in both cases Ubuntu Mono 13, where's the large text option reflected? how can I know how big it is?
<Everybodydothefl> I'll see if any of the lurkers in the mint room have learned how to type responses yet. Wish me luck
<Everybodydothefl> lol
<Eric_____> the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into/target/. Without the GRUB boot loader,the installed system will not boot.
<Sc1F1> Hey guys, I've been trying to fix an issue with my front panel sound for a while now. I'm currently running 16.04, and there is no sound output from the front panel. I've gone through the solutions I could find online, which involved unmuting my headphones in alsamixer, but they're not muted and I'm still not getting any sound out. The input jack works fine. Do you guys know of any other solutions?
<radfactz> Sc1F1: EXPLAIN
<stevenacor> ericwithgirl friend
<B105PH3RE> can't remember how run command on X display wasn't it something like export DISPLAY 0:0 firefox or something like that, thanx any help
<B105PH3RE> from a ssh external tty
<Sc1F1> radfactz: The only solutions I've been able to find online have been to either install gnome-alsamixer, or to just run alsamixer in terminal. Apparently a lot of people had experienced the front panel audio being muted by default. Whenever I run alsamixer, neither "Headphone" or "Front" is muted, and this being the only solution I could find, I'm a bit lost at what to try next.
<B105PH3RE> i use pulseaudio mixer pavucontrol to control my outputs inputs, also be sure to have your bios enabled the fron panel
<radfactz> Sc1F1: do you mean audio out jack on front of pc
<Sc1F1> radfactz: Yes I do
<Eric_____>  the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into/target/. Without the GRUB boot loader,the installed system will not boot.
<Eric_____> -_-
<radfactz> Is their audio out via a back jack or hdmi
<Sc1F1> radfactz: I've tested both the rear audio out, and my monitor with HDMI, and they both work.
<stevenacor> ~wwalker@68.168.119.154
<Eric_____> -_-
<theptr>  /ignore *!radfactz@*
<radfactz> Sc1F1: are you able to select it 8n ubuntu audio mixer and make it default sound or turn up the volume
<turista> hello every1, is there a way to make a full install of alsa?¿
<turista> cuz I did screw it with the realtek driver :-P
<Sc1F1> radfactz: Yeah, it shows up as "Headphones: Built-in Audio", and I can adjust the volume, but I don't see an option to make it default.
<radfactz> Sc1F1: not really option. Just select it. And close the app
<Sc1F1> radfactz: Still no output
<B105PH3RE> Sc1F1: whats your distro/version?
<Sc1F1> radfactz: There is about half a second when I first plug it in that audio will play, but then it goes away
<radfactz> Sc1F1: what music player are you using
<Sc1F1> radfactz: Ubuntu 16.04
<radfactz> Sc1F1: some music players select their own audio output
<Sc1F1> radfactz: I've just been trying with youtube to troubleshoot, but neither Rhythmbox or any other program I've tried work either.
<B105PH3RE> Sc1F1: try installing pavucontrol and using that to control the output devices and you can select the output for each stream and see if that works
<Sc1F1> B105PH3RE: Whenever I run pavucontrol and select Headphones, the bar moves back and forth as if sound was playing, but there is no audio.
<B105PH3RE> front panel or rear panel
<B105PH3RE> what do you have under configuration tab?
<radfactz> Sc1F1: are you using headphones or speakers
<Sc1F1> Front panel, rear panel works just fine. I've got HDA NVidia, Webcam C270, and Built-in Audio
<Sc1F1> radfactz: Headphones
<Sc1F1> radfactz: My rear panel speakers work just fine
<radfactz> Sc1F1: try other headphones
<B105PH3RE> so only when you use the fron panel its messed up?
<Sc1F1> B105PH3RE: Yeah, but I just install Ubuntu from Manjaro, and it was working in Manjaro
<B105PH3RE> Sc1F1: what do you have under configuration tab under pavucontrol?
<B105PH3RE> Sc1F1: are you using full duplex, SPDIF,blah blah blah....
<Sc1F1> B105PH3RE: I've got HDA Nvidia Profile Digital Stereo(HDMI 2), Webcam C270 Profile Analog Mono Input, and Built-in Audio Profile: Analog Stereo Duplex
<B105PH3RE> Sc1F1: when you playing audio the channel isn't muted by chance
<B105PH3RE> Sc1F1: does it show as (plugged in) under the built in audio  headphones port?
<Sc1F1> Sc1F1: It isn't, and It does. Headphones(plugged in)
<B105PH3RE> when man
<B105PH3RE> well man I don't know then out of options
<B105PH3RE> under out devices the port is set to Headphones and all other outputs are disabled... I give up dunno then
<Sc1F1> Well it was worth a shot I guess, I prefer using my front panel io for the headphones, but I can also plug them into my rear io amp. Thanks for the help
<Eric_____>  the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into/target/. Without the GRUB boot loader,the installed system will not boot.
<B105PH3RE> just make sure its trying to send digital or something like that cuz some front panels can use SPDIF option in the bios but you said it worked with majaro so
<Eric_____> biosph3re u talking to me?
<radfactz> Then B105PH3RE told me he likes choking his chicken on the subways. B105PH3RE this is for ubuntu
<B105PH3RE> I was talking to Sc1F1 sorry Eric_____
<Eric_____> oh
<Sc1F1> B105PH3RE: Thanks for the help mate
<Eric_____> anyone help with  the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into/target/. Without the GRUB boot loader,the installed system will not boot.
<B105PH3RE> Sc1F1: no problem hope you find a solution...
<Sc1F1> Eric_____: What have you tried already?
<berkiyo> hey
<Eric_____> how
<Eric_____> im lokin for grub boot loader
<EriC^^> Eric_____: what's the issue?
<asutosh> JdeRobot
<ducasse> Eric_____: and can you please answer the questions you are asked today?
<Eric_____> it won't boot the install
<Eric_____>  the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into/target/. Without the GRUB boot loader,the installed system will not boot.
<Eric_____> what that means?
<EriC^^> Eric_____: are you in the live session right now?
<Eric_____> yup
<EriC^^> Eric_____: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<Eric_____> on where?
<EriC^^> Eric_____: also type "mokutil --sb-state" and paste the results, type them in a terminal
<Eric_____> eric what that its Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes
<Eric_____> mokutil --sb-state is SecureBoot enabled
<Eric_____> eric?
<EriC^^> Eric_____: ok, try sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> if it asks anything press on ignore then copy and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<Eric_____> Number  Start   End    Size    Type      File system     Flags  1      1049kB  525MB  524MB   primary   ntfs            boot  2      525MB   489GB  489GB   primary   ntfs  3      489GB   500GB  10.7GB  extended  5      489GB   491GB  2073MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)  6      491GB   500GB  8662MB  logical   ext4
<Eric_____> eric you thre?
<EriC^^> Eric_____: paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> the whole output it gives
<Eric_____> your poster means ?
<EriC^^> Eric_____: what?
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> you can put any name you want
<Eric_____> Syntax:	 mean?
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter, leave it default
<Eric_____> ok
<Eric_____> Content:	
<EriC^^> that's the stuff you want to paste
<Eric_____> how
<Eric_____> like what
<EriC^^> the output of sudo parted -l
<Eric_____> i put sudo parted -l in paste.unbuntu
<Eric_____> then what i next?
<Wirehunter> Eric_____, share the link
<Eric_____> this link http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<EriC^^> Eric_____: no press submit and copy the link at the top
<Wirehunter> Eric_____, After the paste, you'll get an special url
<bazhang> Eric_____, you have to put the command in a terminal, that will give some output
<Eric_____> link where on top?
<bazhang> Eric_____, you then put the output in the paste site, save and give us the url
<bazhang> Eric_____, is english your native language
<Eric_____> yup
<Wirehunter> Eric_____, after submit, copy the address from the addressbar
<Wirehunter> It should contain an ID
<Wirehunter> Like : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24169765/
<Eric_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24169771/
<ducasse> lol
<EriC^^> Eric_____: sudo parted -sl |& nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> try running that command
<Eric_____> it said http://termbin.com/stnx
<EriC^^> Eric_____: ok, so the problem is that you're booted in uefi mode right now, and the disk is setup for legacy bios
<Eric_____> im in vefi right?
<EriC^^> Eric_____: you need to restart the pc, and choose to boot the usb in legacy mode, if you have 2 options, USB UEFI and USB choose USB
<EriC^^> Eric_____: yes, but before doing so, let's remove the current ubuntu installation, so you get a nice "INstall along windows option" when you install next time
<Eric_____> in bios settings?
<EriC^^> Eric_____: yes
<EriC^^> Eric_____: which pc model is it?
<EriC^^> which make rather? hp lenovo etc?
<Eric_____> hold
<Eric_____> i get my account joined
<OlofL> If I use middle mouse button + alt and drag mouse to resize window, it seems like I click through my current window and swap between the window behind it. If no window is behind, resize works normal.. 16.04.. suggestions?
<Eric______> Hey eric is my other account
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, cool
<EriC^^> Eric______: i might brb in a sec the laptop battery is dying
<Eric______> Eric copy and paste to me
<OnceMe> if I install fail2ban is that enough to stop ssh failed logins and ddos attacks? with default rules..
<Eric_____> you need to restart the pc, and choose to boot the usb in legacy mode, if you have 2 options, USB UEFI and USB choose USB
<Eric_____>  yes, but before doing so, let's remove the current ubuntu installation, so you get a nice "INstall along windows option" when you install next time
<EriC^^> Eric_____: ok im back
<zxcvq> hello world
<EriC^^> Eric_____: press on the first icon on the launcher to your left and type "gparted"
<Eric______> Where
<Eric______> I set legacy
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, boot back into the live usb
<Eric______> Where
<Wirehunter> Eric______, You set legacy in your uefi/bios setup
<Wirehunter> Eric______, The screen you can access with a key like delete during post.
<EriC^^> Eric______: you only have 10gb set for ubuntu, i'd recommend giving it more like 20gb
<Eric______> Do i exit bios settings?
<EriC^^> Eric______: yeah save the settings first then exit
<ducasse> Eric______: did you change anything?
<Eric______> I went in windows 10 -_-
<Eric______> How eric
<EriC^^> Eric______: it should say at the bottom F9 save settings & exit or another F-button
<adac> does anyone know where this package is installed?
<adac> sh: 1: /usr/lib/postgresql/9.6/bin/pg_config: not found
<Kingsy> question, I have network-manager installed and in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf i have manageifupdown set to true, but after a reboot network-manager still says "device not managed" what am I missing? if I edit the connections I can see ifupdown (eno1) last used never but thats about it
<Eric______> Load default configuration now?
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> where do I get jcontrol/ControlPanel for java ?
<Eric______> Eric?
<Eric______> It said load default configuration now?
<EriC^^> Eric______: no dont load that
<Wirehunter> Eric______, No, don't press that.
<Eric______> How
<EriC^^> Eric______: do you have a cellphone you can take pics with and upload easily?
<Eric______> Yup
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok take a pic of the bios screen with the "Boot" screen selected
<Eric______> I has picture on me
<kalby-imanie> can i create bootable disk using command line? or dd command? las time i did, it was not working at all
<kalby-imanie> it could not boot
<Eric______> Eric?
<Hariharan> what is the option to do text based installation of ubuntu with preseed file?
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes, upload the picture to http://imgur.com
<ducasse> kalby-imanie: in my experience that is a very reliable method, you might have done it wrong
<ducasse> Hariharan: please rephrase that.
<Eric______> Eric i uploaded it to imur
<ducasse> Eric______: where? you need to give us the link.
<Night__> any one any reason why ubuntu would not renew ipv6 on dhcp lease end?
<Night__> I have to do it manunaly
<Hariharan> ducasse: I tringger a installion of ubuntu via jenkins, entire log will be dumped to the jenkins console only after the installation is complete, I want realtime log if it is texbased installation with out any grapics the log can be realtime.
<Eric______> Im talking to Eric
<ducasse> Eric______: he will still need the link, and he might be busy.
<Eric______> Eric?
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes, please give us the link to the image
<Eric______> On ingur?
<EriC^^> yes
<Eric______> How
<EriC^^> Eric______: copy the url at the top of the browser
<dsva> how can we ensure that ssh or sshd starts on boot
<EriC^^> dsva: which ubuntu version?
<ducasse> dsva: just installing the ssh server should take care of starting it at boot.
<dsva> EriC^^: ubuntu 14.05
<Hariharan> ducasse: do we have any option to install using text mode?
<viktor_> Hello
<ducasse> Hariharan: you'd get better answers for this in #ubuntu-server, i think
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/ery4AY6
<EriC^^> dsva: it should automatically enable ssh after installing, this command is for manually enabling it "sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults"
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, it looks good, did you actually change anything or was it already like that?
<Eric______> I didnt touch them
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok how were you booting the usb flash disk?
<Eric______> Do i exit bios settings now?
<EriC^^> Eric______: not yet
<Eric______> Ok
<EriC^^> Eric______: so how were you booting the usb earlier?
<Eric______> It was first top number 1
<EriC^^> Eric______: did it say legacy at the top?
<Eric______> Yup
<EriC^^> ok, which pc make is it?
<Eric______> What that?
<EriC^^> hp lenovo acer etc
<Eric______> Oh its acer
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok exit the bios
<EriC^^> does windows still boot?
<Eric______> Exit saving changes?
<EriC^^> yes
<Eric______> Windows boot
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, go to the control panel and type "disk" in windows
<EriC^^> Eric______: delete the ubuntu partitions there
<Eric______> Search control panel then type disk?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> go to disk management
<pottsy> Not having any luck with nvidia proprietary drivers on 16.10 ubuntu gnome ,  - had read that its an issue with GDM so I switched over to lightdm and same result. Just a black screen - tried a few different versions of the driver and tried rolling back gnomeshell to no avail. Can't find a lot on google - other than some suggestions its a GDM issue which it doesn't seem to be in my case. Have not tried a different kernel yet.
<Eric______> Create and format hard disk partition?
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> is it windows 10?
<conn> Hello peeps
<Eric______> Yup
<conn> Is there a way to know what's going on when te installation process just *hangs*?
<EriC^^> conn: press on the left bottom side of the gui window near the arrow and it should open a tiny terminal
<EriC^^> Eric______: try to right click on the start button and choose Disk management
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pottsy> Or windows key + X  for power menu in w8/w10
<conn> EriC^^ : IT doesn't reach there... The computer hangs when there are *4 dots* in the beginning
<EriC^^> conn: try pressing esc when you first get the dots screen
<conn> EriC^^ : I verified the ISO image and it can run in *vBox*
<Eric______> Im on disk management
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, select the ubuntu partitions and delete them
<Eric______> There is no ubuntu partition
<EriC^^> Eric______: there should be an extended partition about 10gb in size
<Eric______> Eric ill upload the picture to ingur
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok
<root____7> hi
<root____7> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<BluesKaj> too many Erics
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/eghYreA
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, right click on the partition that says 1.93gb and press delete
<EriC^^> do the same for the 8.07gb one
<Eric______> Delete volume?
<EriC^^> yes
<livcd> I have noticed my apparmor profiles have been removed (re docker)
<livcd> what could be the cause ?
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/uHZXrK5
<senaps> hi people... i want to set a valid ip address on my server. im editing /etc/network/interfaces and have set ip to valid ip and gateway to the default gateway. but i cant connect to it. why is that?
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, do the same for the 8.07gb next to it
<ducasse> senaps: can you pastebin the file?
<Eric______> Again delete volume on 8.07gb
<senaps> Eric______,  https://beepaste.ir/view/0de97aca
<senaps> ducasse, https://beepaste.ir/view/0de97aca
<senaps> Eric______,  sorry wrong notify! :)
<ducasse> senaps: i'm pretty sure you need to specify netmask
<ducasse> senaps: plus, that address is not on that network
<Eric______> Eric i delete 8.07gb right?
<ducasse> senaps: delete broadcast, gateway and network, put in the correct netmask and gateway for your network
<Eric______> Eric you there?
<BluesKaj> senaps, your address is your pc IP,  find it with ip addr in the terminal
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes delete the 8.07gb one as well
<Eric______> Do i delete volume on 8.07,gb right
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes
<Eric______> Ill upload
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/5N1Ej3d
<EriC^^> Eric______: great
<Eric______> What i next?
<EriC^^> Eric______: click on the first item in the list at the top that says 2MB in one of the columns
<lesshaste> a = [1,2,3] ; a[-1]+=a.pop()   . I don't understand how to interpret what python would do
<EriC^^> Eric______: next to status at the top move the border so it says fully what's under it, i think it should say "Healthy (Extended partition)"
<lesshaste> without trying it, it's worth guessing
<lesshaste> or maybe there is a simple rule to follow?
<ducasse> lesshaste: wrong channel?
<lesshaste> argh
<lesshaste> sorry
<Eric______> 2mb move into black ?
<EriC^^> Eric______: at the menu in the top drag the border to see what it says under Status
<Wirehunter> lesshaste, I would guess it will give an index out of bound exceptien
<dioo> Hellooo
<dioo> toha1 you are gay?
<ducasse> !topic | dioo
<ubottu> dioo: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dioo> sorry
<dioo> but you are gay
<ducasse> ah, a troll.
<bazhang> gone
<Eric______> I see it
<EriC^^> Eric______: what does it say under Status for the first line?
<atralheaven> Hi, I encrypted my home with "ecryptfs-migrate-home" using this tutorial: "https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/", it worked fine for home, then I wanted to encrypt my swap partition, I got an error there. This is my fstab file before running the "sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap" command: "https://hastebin.com/raw/wiqurutoqu", I get this error after running it:
<atralheaven> "https://hastebin.com/raw/oboxapukes" and this is my fstab file after the error: "https://hastebin.com/raw/afofirotip" what's wrong here? how can I encrypt my swap partition?
<billymichael> hi, no flash videos seem to be buffering for me. any ideas how to fix it?
<ducasse> atralheaven: what's in crypttab?
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/m6OZLLd
<ducasse> atralheaven: i had this same problem once, and iirc i had to fix the uuid in crypttab to get it working.
<EriC^^> Eric______: next to "Status" double click on the border
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/LoufcGC
<EriC^^> Eric______: drag the status border
<Fla_2016> Hellooo
<Fla_2016> Hello, I have a ubuntu 16.10 mate. The problem is that after a reboot, alsa does not recognize me as the sound card. Soundblaster Live value. If launch alsamixer is regularly seen as primary (I have two, one of them is built in and not use it to System-> Preferences> Hardware -> audio is not really recognized and can not hear anything
<EriC^^> Eric______: we want to see what's below it, the whole line "healthy(something...."
<Eric______> Do i hold button to drag?
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes
<Eric______> Which button?
<EriC^^> left button
<Eric______> Right or left button?
<Eric______> I moved status
<EriC^^> Eric______: what does it say under it?
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/GsbC0Ry
<atralheaven> ducasse: its full of swap partitions :| "https://hastebin.com/raw/afaraquqoy" the first one is wrong, I think its because I deleted the swap partition and formatted it again.
<ducasse> atralheaven: right. see what the uuid of cryptswap1 is, delete everything else.
<atralheaven> ducasse: actually I didn't know about crypttab at all. what should I do now? deleting the first line and keep one of those lines?
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok try to right click on the 455gb partition at the bottom where you clicked in the first place to delete and press on shrink after right clicking
<atralheaven> how can I check what the the uuid of cryptswap1 is?
<ducasse> atralheaven: blkid
<Eric______> Delete 455.27 GB?
<EriC^^> Eric______: no
<EriC^^> right click > shrink
<EriC^^> you need to make more space for ubuntu
<Eric______> On C:?
<atralheaven> ducasse: I did, should I reboot now?
<grawity> hi, does Ubuntu's NetworkManager support reading /etc/network/interfaces?
<ducasse> atralheaven: try turning on swap first - 'sudo swapon /dev/mapper/cryptswap1'
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes you need to shrink C: so that ubuntu has about 20gb
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/03s2QcH
<ikevin> grawity, no
<ikevin> grawity, so networking is availlable
<akik> grawity: if you create entries in the interfaces file, they'll be used but i doubt it's network manager doing it
<atralheaven> ducasse: I get this error "swapon: stat of /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 failed: No such file or directory"
<ducasse> atralheaven: ok, which ubuntu version is this?
<k1l_> grawity: if you put the settings into the interfaces file NM will not be used for that device. but the network will work with that settings
<atralheaven> ducasse: 16.04
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, enter 10000 mb in the amount to shrink
<Fla_2016> Ciao, ho una ubuntu mate 16.10. Il problema risiede che dopo un riavvio, alsa non mi riconosce più la scheda audio. Soundblaster live value.  Se lancio alsamixer viene regolarmente vista come primaria (ne ho 2, una di esse è integrata e non la utilizzo ma da sistema->preferenze>hardware ->audio non viene proprio riconosciuta e non si sente nulla
<Eric______> Then shrink
<lesshaste> Wirehunter, No! :) a[-1] is the final element in the list a
<k1l_> !it | Fla_2016
<ubottu> Fla_2016: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Fla_2016> Sorry
<Fla_2016> Hello, I have a ubuntu 16.10 mate. The problem is that after a reboot, alsa does not recognize me as the sound card. Soundblaster Live value. If launch alsamixer is regularly seen as primary (I have two, one of them is built in and not use it to System-> Preferences> Hardware -> audio is not really recognized and can not hear anything
<ducasse> atralheaven: i *know* i fixed this before, but i'm a little unclear on how :)
<EriC^^> Eric______: yeah
<ducasse> atralheaven: there should be a cryptsomething.service you need to restart with systemctl
<ikevin> Fla_2016, does playing file with alsaplayer is working?
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/m5q9ety
<atralheaven> ducasse: I have "cryptsetup.target", but its not a service
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, looks good! save the changes and exit
<Eric______> U see green
<EriC^^> Eric______: let windows reboot once then reboot again and before it boots press Esc or f12 to get a boot options screen
<Eric______> Where is save?
<atralheaven> Eric______: I think it didn't have save option, its already saved
<Eric______> I pressed X
<grawity> ikevin, akik, k1l_: thanks for the answers
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok let it reboot
<Fla_2016> Ikevin: yes!!! strange..
<atralheaven> EriC^^: do you have any idea about my problem? I was talking about it with ducasse
<ducasse> atralheaven: 'sudo systemctl restart cryptdisks.service'
<Eric______> I restart then press f2 right?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: don't know much about encrypted swap, i'll have a look who knows
<atralheaven> ducasse: Failed to restart cryptdisks.service: Unit cryptdisks.service is masked. services can be masked?
<ikevin> Fla_2016, have you tryed tools like padevchooser?
<Fla_2016> Ikevin: nope..
<ducasse> atralheaven: they sure can. ok, comment your swap line out of fstab, then reboot to restart the entire crypt subsystem. if you don't comment it out, you might get problems booting again :-/
<Fla_2016> Ikevin: is't a ppa?
<ikevin> Fla_2016, nop
<Fla_2016> Ikevin: it's a ppa?
<Fla_2016> ok
<Eric______> Eric i restart then f2 right?
<ikevin> Fla_2016, oh sorry, it look like padevchooser is no longer availlable in ubuntu :x
<atralheaven>  ducasse: sorry commenting out mean putting # or removing it?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: i think you have to have /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 in /etc/fstab instead of the uuid
<ducasse> atralheaven: # at beginning of swap line
<earlybird> Hi. Is the Ubuntu Precise 12.04 EOL at the END of April or on April 1st?
<k1l_> earlybird: iirc at end of april. but better plan the upgrade now to be able to test it :)
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes restart into windows first then reboot and press esc or f12
<atralheaven> EriC^^: do you mean something like this? https://hastebin.com/raw/vabadoxunu because it is how it became now
<EriC^^> atralheaven: yes that's it
<k1l_> earlybird: its 26th of april
<EriC^^> is /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 there after you reboot?
<atralheaven> ducasse: I think that should be right, yes? https://hastebin.com/raw/vabadoxunu , it did it automatically
<ducasse> EriC^^: he has that, but needs to reboot
<atralheaven> EriC^^: idk, is it safe to reboot and see?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: yes it is
<ducasse> atralheaven: no
<atralheaven> ok so lets see what happens!
<ducasse> atralheaven: wait, please
<EriC^^> the only scary part is in /etc/crypttab but you're using uuid there so no worries
<atralheaven> ducasse: ok
<ducasse> atralheaven: comment out the last line as well. if something is wrong and systemd can't find it, it will halt boot.
<lucia_> Looking for the best distro for an elderly person to work with.  Best ideas I could come up with.  Lately, I have been looking into Lubuntu.  Anyone have any input?  Thanks!
<atralheaven> ducasse: you mean the "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" line?
<ducasse> atralheaven: yep. comment at beginning of line, save, then reboot.
<EriC^^> atralheaven: before you reboot
<chu> lucia_: I think Lubuntu isn't as complete as, for example, Xubuntu.
<EriC^^> can you please run "(cat /etc/crypttab; sudo blkid) | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<ducasse> lucia_: lubuntu is for elderly computers, not elderly people
<atralheaven> EriC^^: sure, here is the results: http://termbin.com/xnv4
<lucia_> I am currently running Ubuntu 14.04 as my distro and have not looked into Xubuntu.  I'll have to download the live version and give it a try.  Thanks!
<ducasse> atralheaven: that looks good still
<EriC^^> +1
<atralheaven> so should I comment out the "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" line before rebooting now?
<ducasse> atralheaven: there is an open bug on this, so i would still comment that line out to be safe. we'll fix that after reboot.
<atralheaven> ducasse: ok
<u_u> can someone help me? i used the command marco --replace and now i dont know how to get unity back
<atralheaven> brb!
<ikevin> u_u, unity --replace is not working?
<u_u> @ikevin: no
<OlofL> Hello spotify font looks ugly. http://imgur.com/a/83uYM , I tried installing apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer .. not helping
<atralheaven> ok im back
<ducasse> atralheaven: ok, now try 'sudo swapon /dev/mapper/cryptswap1'
<atralheaven> ducasse: no errors this time!
<ducasse> atralheaven: brilliant :) now you just remove the comment sign for the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 line in fstab and everything's good. no need to reboot again.
<Eric______> .eric?
<atralheaven> ducasse: is that normal that the swap partition in gparted is not on? I mean I have the swapon option, is that normal?
<fozu> u_u: I'm guessing you tried rebooting..
<ducasse> atralheaven: gparted says it's not in use? does 'free -m' report swap?
<atralheaven>  ducasse: free -m: "Swap:          3318           0        3318"
<atralheaven> it shows swap, so I think its ok?
<atralheaven> if you have this setup on your system now, may you check and see how is it for you?
<ducasse> atralheaven: good. i guess gparted doesn't see it because you're using the crypto device, not the raw block device.
<Eric______> Eric im on f2 screen
<ducasse> atralheaven: hang on, i'll check.
<ducasse> atralheaven: same thing here.
<Eric______> Eric?
<atralheaven> ducasse: good :) so everything is fine! thank you!
<atralheaven> EriC^^: thank you too!
<ducasse> atralheaven: np :)
<EriC^^> Eric______: does it say boot options usb etc?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: no problem
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/isDB6av
<earlybird> k1l_: thanks.
<JakeukalaneWeb> Hello. I have a USB that I cannot connect graphically but is detected with Gparted. O want to copy all the
<grawity> does gparted actually show a partition?
<grawity> and does it detect a filesystem in it?
<JakeukalaneWeb> Contents with the dd  command. How could I do that?
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok put the usb at the top and save
<EriC^^> JakeukalaneWeb: does it show with "sudo parted -l" ?
<JakeukalaneWeb> Yes. It shows the two partitions of the USB
<Eric______> Im outside smoke wait
<grawity> well, if you just want an image, `dd if=/dev/sdb of=disk.img bs=4M status=progress` is a good start
<grawity> or `pv /dev/sdb > disk.img`
<EriC^^> JakeukalaneWeb: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link it gives you here
<Eightynine> I installed Ubuntu MATE and it worked without problems. Then I connected my headphones and selected them in sound settings. I had sound but couldn't make it lower. Then I installed Budgie and I have no sound even when selecting headphones and couldn't switch keyboard layout in Budgie.
<JakeukalaneWeb> OK. I will do in a time. I realized I cannot do right now
<ouroumov> Eightynine, sometimes you have to turn the other hardware in sound settings to "off"
<JakeukalaneWeb> Anyway I am really happy that there is people here helping. I will connect here from now on a lot. Thank you everybody
<Eightynine> I selected soundcard instead of monitor but there's empty space in sound settings where you can select profile.
<BluesKaj> Eightynine, open alsmixer in the console and set your volume ctls there , and disable automute which probly enabled after your budgie install
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<BluesKaj> Eightynine,^
<Eric______> Im on text screen saying try ubuntu without installing
<Eric______> Install ubunutu
<Eric______> Oem install (for manufacturers)
<Eric______> Chevk disc for detects
<Eric______> Which one?
<EriC^^> Eric______: that's uefi mode
<Eightynine> For some reason I can't switch keyboard layout. Even when I selected russian by clicking RU in tray it printed in English.
<EriC^^> Eric______: try to reboot the pc and press esc before you get that screen
<Eric______> Which one?
<ducasse> Eightynine: that's a known budgie bug, iirc. also, budgie is not supported here (yet).
<EriC^^> Eric______: neither, you need to reboot and start it in legacy mode, it gives a different menu in the middle
<Eightynine> Should I switch back to MATE?
<Eric______> Try ubuntu without installing?
<ducasse> Eightynine: if you want support here before 17.04 is released, yes :)
<Ali_Waris> Hii
<Ali_Waris> When installing Lubuntu using live usb disk, its giving me booting kernel failed error
<Eightynine> Thank you. And what about that bug with sound? It worked in MATE but I couldn't make it lower. Sorry for my English.
<Ali_Waris> Please help
<Ali_Waris> The error message is "booting kernel failed: invalid argument"
<Ali_Waris> Is there anyone who can please help me out?
<Ali_Waris> Isn't there any help available in Ubuntu channel?
<Ali_Waris> :(
<ducasse> !patience | Ali_Waris
<ubottu> Ali_Waris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ali_Waris> ubottu: i am trying to boot Lubuntu from live disk, it is giving me booting kernel failed error.
<ubottu> Ali_Waris: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eric______> Eric do i click try ubuntu without installing or install ubuntu?
<Ali_Waris> WTH
<userro> ubottu, lol
<EriC^^> Eric______: are you still getting the black and white menu or a different one?
<Eric______> Im on black and white screen
<userro> lol
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, black & white screen is uefi mode, you don't want that
<EriC^^> Eric______: try rebooting the pc, then immediately press Esc and see if there are any boot options like "boot usb" "boot usb uefi" etc and choose "boot usb" no uefi
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/rlXYPFo
<ducasse> Eric______: how did you write the usb?
<leeyaa> hi
<EriC^^> hi leeyaa
<k1l_> Ali_Waris: is that old hardware? is it 32bit only? does it work with pae?
<leeyaa> does xenial support reiserfs ? I've installed reiserfsprogs but I still cant mount reiserfs partitions ?\
<leeyaa> works fine on precise
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/qDARrU4
<leeyaa> as far as I can tell reiserfs is not loaded
<ducasse> leeyaa: try loading it with 'sudo modprobe reiserfs'
<leeyaa> ducasse: i did
<leeyaa> modprobe: FATAL: Module reiserfs not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-45-generic
<EriC^^> Eric______: reboot the pc, try pressing hammering on the Esc key while it's about to boot
<Wirehunter> leeyaa, maybe if you install linux 4.8, which can be done by install hwe packages
<leeyaa> Wirehunter: hew ?
<leeyaa> hwe*
<Wirehunter> leeyaa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Eric______> Hammering is hold on esc long?
<k1l_> isnt reiserfs deprecated?
<Wirehunter> leeyaa, Because I found on google that people running 4.4 need to upgrade for that.
<EriC^^> Eric______: that's be drilling
<Eric______> Drilling lime?
<nocktal> hello
<Wirehunter> leeyaa, but i'm not sure about it
<leeyaa> dafuq
<leeyaa> I just want reiserfs ;p
<ducasse> leeyaa: i've got /lib/modules/4.8.0-41-generic/kernel/fs/reiserfs/reiserfs.ko, try looking if that dir exists for your kernel version
<EriC^^> Eric______: press it repeatedly
<leeyaa> ducasse: don't have it
<leeyaa> note its a pv vm
<Eric______> I see grub>
<LulZsEC> hello
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok try the same except use f12 this time
<nocktal> wot
<nocktal> hello
<nocktal> help
<Wirehunter> leeyaa, then install the hwe package, I have it on my xenial install
<k1l_> !details | nocktal
<ubottu> nocktal: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nocktal> CrazyTux Is Penis
<leeyaa> Wirehunter: that looks like a huge package
<LulZsEC> kontol
<ducasse> leeyaa: try installing linux-image-extra-virtual-lts-xenial
<leeyaa> 350MB
<Wirehunter> leeyaa, It's a port of linux 4.8 from ubuntu 16.10
<leeyaa> I need just reiserfs
<WildPenguin> hello
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/NjbH6Sm
<leeyaa> I cant believe it is that difficult rofl
<ducasse> leeyaa: check the package i mentioned, it should have the modules you're missing
<leeyaa> ducasse: don't have it
<EriC^^> Eric______: reboot the pc, try pressing on the F12 key while it's about to boot
<leeyaa> sorry I mean I do have it but it is huge
<leeyaa> im not installing 350MB just for reiserfs
<Wirehunter> You can remove your older kernel image afterwards
<scottjl> 350M is huge?
<leeyaa> Wirehunter: swapping the kernel for something so simple is out of the question for me
<scottjl> this isn't 1980
<leeyaa> scottjl: im a minimalist
<Eric______> Text screen is black n white
<scottjl> then you get minimal functionality
<leeyaa> why install something so big if you are going to need like 1% of it
<grawity> and yet you're using ubuntu
<leeyaa> this used to work 14.04 and earlier
<leeyaa> grawity: the server image is pretty good
<scottjl> if you want minimal you should be installing debian, or building gentoo
<EriC^^> Eric______: which acer is this?
<leeyaa> but to install a 300+MB package for Reiser ...
<leeyaa> and to swap kernel for it like wtf
<leeyaa> are you sure thats the only way ?
<leeyaa> cause I can install it somewhere else and copy that module
<leeyaa> but still it sounds stupid
<Eric______> Do i hold esc and f12 same time?
<EriC^^> Eric______: no
<EriC^^> Eric______: which acer model is it?
<ducasse> Eric______: seriously, you are trolling, right?
<leeyaa> is reiserfs support officially removed ? cause it is, ill just ditch it
<leeyaa> afaik Debian removed it, but I might be wrong
<k1l_> leeyaa: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=717517
<ubottu> Debian bug 717517 in ftp.debian.org "RM: partman-reiserfs -- ROM; now useless" [Normal,Open]
<leeyaa> I guess it is removed indeed, that explains
<leeyaa> ok thanks, ill just convert that crap to ext4
<k1l_> leeyaa: reiserfs was meant as a replacement for ext2. time has moved on since then
<Eric______> Acer E1-532-2657
<leeyaa> k1l_: yeah ik. it was great for workflow with many small files at that time. but this was like 8y ago
<k1l_> most distros that used reiserfs moved to ext3 when that was stable.
<leeyaa> this is part of my daily struggles with ubuntu hardy and dapper ;p
<EriC^^> Eric______: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KycrBtjuJHc
<ducasse> k1l_: it's there in 16.10 and 17.04, though?
<leeyaa> ducasse: you probably have some extra package enabled
<k1l_> ducasse: the module? or the package?
<Wirehunter> Yes, it's in the hwe kernel :P
<Wirehunter> on xenial
<Wirehunter> the module
<Eric______> Im dumb eric
<leeyaa> Wirehunter: I still don't know if even if I install it it will mount that volume, the volume is from ubuntu dapper
<Eric______> I forgot to enble f12 in bios settingz
<Wirehunter> leeyaa, why wouldn't it? It's still reiserfs, right?
<EriC^^> Eric______: any luck with it now?
<leeyaa> so ill just convert it, I wont even say to my team there is a kernel option
<leeyaa> Wirehunter: you never know until you actually do it
<leeyaa> is hwe kernel considered for its servers now ?
<Eric______> What i do next reboot pc then press f12 right?
<EriC^^> Eric______: yeah
<Eric______> Eric i forgot to enabled the f12 im dumb lol
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/II8JByB
<EriC^^> Eric______: try the first one USB hdd
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/JiA5lwp
<EriC^^> Eric______: press enter
<naren> help
<Eric______> Its said try ubuntu without installing and install ubuntu
<naren> i installed projectsend on ubuntu, its working fine on the lost but while accessing on network it cannot open pages as its accessing them as localhost
<naren> quit#
<EriC^^> Eric______: same black and white menu as before?
<Eric______> Yes
<OlofL> how do I change root when connected to a remote file ssh server via "files" ?
<ducasse> Eric______: how did you write the usb? there could be a problem with it.
<Eric______> Do i click try ubuntu without installing?
<Eric______> Or
<Eric______> Install ubuntu
<EriC^^> Eric______: answer ducasse 's question please
<Eric______> Its ubuntu 16.04 lts iso
<EriC^^> Eric______: how did you make the bootable usb?
<Eric______> It was on poweriso
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok try creating it again using linuxliveusbcreator
<EriC^^> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<Eric______> Do i re do download ubuntu iso on it?
<EriC^^> Eric______: yeah let it install to it
<Eric______> I go on windows 10 to redo it again
<EriC^^> ok
<Eric______> Eric do i format the usb flash then install ubuntu iso again right?
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes
<Eric______> Download LiLi version 2.9.4?
<plinux>  /msg NickServ identify plx19891110
<SwedeMike> plinux: you should change password.
<plinux> oh, typo
<Eric______> Or other versions portable version?
<k1l_> Eric______: use rufus to make the ubuntu usb when you are on windows
<jarlath> Anyone have experience/solution for Audacity regularly freezing and crashing on 16.04?
<radfactz> jarlath: crashing
<ducasse> jarlath: try asking in #ubuntustudio, they will have more experience with audacity.
<jarlath> ducasse: many thanks!
<Eric______> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<Eric______> Right one
<k1l_> Eric______: no
<Eric______> ?
<k1l_> Eric______: seriously: how hard can it be? https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Eric______> Ill do rufus
<Wirehunter> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Wirehunter> I really like this tool, It's as easy as 1, 2, 3
<Wirehunter> It even downloads the iso for you
<k1l_> Wirehunter: some of them have issues, since they change the ubuntu iso to make their own boot screen or boot menu, which can result in errors. rufus is known to work.
<Eric______> Which one i download rufus 2.12 or rufus 2.12 portable?
<nscp> perhaps dump question: how can i install programs for users who are not in sudoers?
<nscp> with apt-get
<k1l_> Eric______: the portable works without installation on windows
<Wirehunter> k1l_, I always use universal-usb-installer, never gave me any trouble, but I always chose an iso from my filesystem.
<k1l_> nscp: if you isntall the programs with apt every user can use them
<nscp> k1l_: sorry just realised it's with pip
<k1l_> nscp: pip has some --user switch or such
<Eric______> I want dual
<nscp> k1l_: ah, i didnt know that! ill look into it, thanks :)
<Eric______> I download rufus portable
<k1l_> Eric______: that is not related to making a ubuntu usb
<cfhowlett> nscp, non sudo users cannot install
<Eric______> Its downloading iso on rufus portable
<nscp> cfhowlett: in that case, how can i install a program with pip for another user?
<cfhowlett> nscp, no idea what pip is, sorry.  but the standard installation uses apt
<ducasse> nscp: users would use pip --user afaik
<nscp> cfhowlett: no problem, thanks anyway :) pip is a tool for managing python packages as far as i know
<k1l_> nscp: ubuntu already ships a huge load of python pacakges in the repos
<nscp> k1l_: im looking for the `aws-cli` package
<arny> Try awscli
<Eric______> I got ubuntu iso in usb flash that downloaded from rufus portable
<Eric______> What i do next?
<Eric______> Do i try ubuntu without installing or install ubuntu which one?
<nscp> arny: thanks, ive misspelled it i see :) running `pip install --user awscli` did the trick. thanks everybody!
<nscp> Eric______: are you wanting to install ubuntu or just try it?
<Eric______> Yup so i can have windows and ubuntu
<EriC^^> Eric______: did you get the same black & white menu?
<nscp> Eric______: then select install
<k1l_> Eric______: use the live ubuntu. from there you can run the isntall app but have internet too
<Eric______> It got me confused
<ducasse> Eric______: you need to answer the question from EriC^^ first, that's kind of important
<Eric______> Yup
<EriC^^> Eric______: black & white?
<Eric______> Yup
<EriC^^> Eric______: np, press on try ubuntu
<Funeral> hello, anyone know how to remove a program in ubuntu, it keeps comming back everytime i reboot
<EriC^^> i'm trying something in a vm, if it works we'll go ahead with it Eric______
<Eric______> Rufus dont works
<ducasse> Funeral: what program and how did you install it?
<Funeral> f.lux indicator applet
<Funeral> dont remember how i did install it
<Funeral> it goes away when i remove it from the ubuntu software manager but comes back when i reboot
<k1l_> f.flux? that was not insatlled from the ubuntu repos
<Eric______> Rufus dont work
<k1l_> Funeral: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<Eric______> So i do on poweriso
<k1l_> Eric______: so what happend?
<k1l_> Eric______: stop
<k1l_> Eric______: tell me what doesnt work? what exactly? stop making a mess all over again
<Eric______> It was dots loading still
<k1l_> Eric______: how long did you wait?
<Funeral> k1l_: http://termbin.com/zis0
<Eric______> 2to 3 mins
<k1l_> Eric______: so you saw a purple screen with dots showing in the middle?
<Eric______> Yup
<k1l_> Eric______: the loading can take some time, depending on the hardware
<k1l_> Funeral: so you didnt use a PPA, how did you install it?
<ducasse> Eric______: rufus didn't work so you wrote the usb with poweriso like last time?
<Eric______> Yup it was worked
<Funeral> i think i used http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/03/install-f-lux-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<Funeral> or http://askubuntu.com/questions/493507/flux-for-ubuntu-14-04-possible
<Funeral> i think i have two different flux
<k1l_> Funeral: did you run "sudo apt purge fluxgui"?
<Funeral> E: Unable to locate package fluxgui
<k1l_> Funeral: so you used the git install?
<Funeral> prob both >_<
<Funeral> the first one didnt work
<Funeral> now i use Redshift
<k1l_> Funeral: "sudo python setup.py install --record installed.txt"   then run "sudo xargs rm -vr < installed.txt"
<terrible> someone can help with file-roller cause it crash on every boot of the system??
<Funeral> ython: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<b3h3m0th> I created a file /etc/systemd/system/hostapd.service so that hostapd runs as a service. But when I try systemctl status hostapd, it says no such file or directory. Please help https://paste.ubuntu.com/24170870/
<EriC^^> Eric______: booted yet?
<Eric______> It downloading iso on poweriso wait
<Wirehunter> Eric______, Again?
<ducasse> Eric______: the point of writing it with something else was that we suspect poweriso didn't do it correctly since you can only boot in uefi mode.
<Wirehunter> Eric______, An ISO image shouldn't change, so what's the point in downloading it again and again?
<Wirehunter> Eric______, Please try this one https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Eric______> You all see and wait if its work ill let you know
<k1l_> Funeral: "ls -al /tmp | nc termbin.com 9999"
<akik> Eric______: rufus has a dd write mode too. did you use it?
<Wirehunter> Can't get easier than that.
<dury> hi there channel which ubuntu for toshiba 2800.400
<ducasse> Eric______: but if you install while booted in the wrong mode you will have the same problem you came in here with six hours ago.
<nicomachus> dury: up to you. Most people will usually recommend the LTS version, which would be Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Funeral> k1l_: http://termbin.com/5mwf
<k1l_> dury: try the 16.04 first
<MediocreN> rudus has a dd write mode?
<MediocreN> rufus*
<MediocreN> when did that become a thing?
<akik> Eric______: Alt-I (v1.4.7 or later) - Toggle ISO image support: By default, when an ISO image can be used as both a regular bootable ISO (Syslinux, WinPE, ...) or bootable flat disk image (DD), Rufus will choose the former method when copying the data. With this option, you can force DD image writing.
<nicomachus> MediocreN: isn't Rufus a windows program?
<akik> nicomachus: yes it is
<nicomachus> wrong place to ask, then
<akik> nicomachus: come on now
<MediocreN> no i ask because akik just said it has one
<akik> nicomachus: it can be used to write a linux iso on a usb stick and install .. linux
<dury> nicomachus, k1l_, old laptop though toshiba 2800.400
<MediocreN> are you using a usb 3.0 to try and instal?
<k1l_> dury: i dont know what toschiba  2800.400 is
<Eric______> See everyone on picture im right with poweriso
<nicomachus> dury: what's the hardware? Pentium, celeron, core2duo?
<dury> nicomachus, k1l_, http://www.toshiba.fr/discontinued-products/satellite-2800-400/
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/wU5YKbd
<MediocreN> nicomachus: all the satillites were celeron age i believe
<terrible> someone can help with file-roller cause it crash on every boot of the system??
<dury> pentium III I guess
<k1l_> dury: looks like pentium3? then i dont think that there is a ubuntu that will work
<MediocreN> oh, i stand corrected
<nicomachus> k1l_: 64MB memory is the real problem
<MediocreN> ^
<nicomachus> Maybe Lubuntu? but I don't think so
<k1l_> nicomachus: i dont think pentium3 are supported at all. iirc pentium4 is the oldest supported cpu
<MediocreN> you could use crunch bang
<radfactz> nicomachus: yes. Programmers got sloppy with memory
<ducasse> Eric______: open a terminal and enter 'ls /sys/firmware/efi'. if that returns a small list you are in uefi mode, and your install will not work.
<dury> puppylinux maybe
<dury> or Damn Small Linux could be too
<k1l_> dury: ##linux will know if there is a linux that still runs on that old and slow machine.
<MediocreN> crunchbang will run on that beast
<radfactz> dury: DOS
<MediocreN> i'd imagine damn small would also
<k1l_> Funeral: maybe run the git clone again and then afterwards run the uninstall instructions: https://github.com/xflux-gui/xflux-gui
<tarzan> sa
<tarzan> salut
<tarzan> hello
<Funeral> k1l_: oki, ill try
<aotaointbin> greetings
<EriC^^> Eric______: don't do anything yet!
<EriC^^> where are you at now?
<radfactz> MediocreN: DOS
<Eric______> Im on terminal
<ducasse> EriC^^: check mode first, though
<EriC^^> Eric______: ^
<ducasse> Eric______: just type the 'ls' command i gave you
<jakeukalane> hello
<EriC^^> hi jakeukalane
<jakeukalane> I have a computer with Ubuntu 14.04.5 that don't have internet
<jakeukalane> before an update, it had internet
<jakeukalane> I don't know what happened, how I could set internet again
<Eric______> Is: command not found
<EriC^^> Eric______: ls /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> small L not an I
<Wirehunter> jakeukalane, No internet? Does it have an ip?
<jakeukalane> the nm-applet don't connect
<BluesKaj> jakeukalane, wifi or ethernet?
<jakeukalane> ah, also the screen seem distorted. I think it started when I started ubuntu in fault mode
<jakeukalane> neither. it doesn't connect with the cable
<Wirehunter> jakeukalane, Are you familiar using a terminal?
<jakeukalane> yes
<Wirehunter> what interfaces can you see with ifconfig?
<k1l_> jakeukalane: can you choose an older kernel to boot in grub menu? does it work there?
<jakeukalane> ok, I will try. I will search how to show differnt kernels
<k1l_> jakeukalane: on grub menu, go to "advanced options" there it will list old installed kernels to boot
<jakeukalane> I will try, thanks
<jakeukalane> what key is the one to show the menu?
<EriC^^> jakeukalane: hold shift
<jakeukalane> great, thanks
<Eric______> How to run terminal as adim?
<EriC^^> Eric______: put sudo before a command
<Eric______> sudo is/sys/firmware/efi?
<EriC^^> Eric______: no, just run "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<jakeukalane> ok, the other kernel worked
<EriC^^> Eric______: you're almost done, just run that command and tell us if it gives a bunch of dirs or what it says
<jakeukalane> how I set that that kernel always start with that kernel?
<jakeukalane> the grub*
<k1l_> jakeukalane: better look at what was broken on the new kernel  to not have that issue again
<jakeukalane> how I see that?
<k1l_> jakeukalane: run "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<Eric______> It said config_table   fw_platform_size   runtime     systab
<EriC^^> Eric______: ok, in the same terminal, type "ubiquity -b"
<jakeukalane> ok, I will do
<Eric______> efivars     fw_vendor      runtime-map   vars
<Eric______> Eric wait i go on webcat easy
<Eric> im here eric
<EriC^^> Eric: ok, open a terminal and type "ubiquity -b"
<compdoc> \o/
<EriC^^> this will open the installer without installing the bootloader, ducasse pointed it out, god bless him, lol xD
<Eric> O_O
<Eric> see it worked with PowerIso better
<EriC^^> so we're not that far off from installing ubuntu now Eric______ after the installer finishes, we can manually install the bootloader in legacy mode and you should be good
<TidakDiKetahui> ikeh
<TidakDiKetahui> ikeh
<TidakDiKetahui> ikimochi
<k1l_> TidakDiKetahui: this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<TidakDiKetahui> wow
<jakeukalane> what is termbin.com?
<EriC^^> Eric: in the installer choose to install as usual, press on the "Install ubuntu alongside windows" and let it install itself
<TidakDiKetahui> sorry
<Eric> it said welcome on screen
<TidakDiKetahui> sry
<k1l_> jakeukalane: it will load the text to a pastebin an show you a url, show that url here so we can see the output
<Eric> eric it said force uefi installition
<EriC^^> Eric: say yes
<Eric> contnue in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> yes
<Atomic20> I know this might be off topic but does anyone know the terminal command in encfs to decrpt I tried encfs encrypted folder decrypted folder and it asks for other variables
<Eric> eric it said erase disk and install ubuntu
<Eric> encryt the new ubuntu installation for security
<jakeukalane> I also want to delete a user, but it says that it doesn't exists
<Eric> use livecd with the new ubuntu installation
<Eric> something else
<Eric> which one?
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/TWf1lG5
<EriC^^> Atomic20: what other variables
<EriC^^> Eric______: press on "Something else" at the bottom
<Atomic20> mount options
<Atomic20> -v
<Atomic20> --reverse crpt
<Atomic20> that menu
<EriC^^> Atomic20: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Atomic20> what's the command in encfs to decrypt
<Atomic20> I really just need the command to decrypt
<EriC^^> Atomic20: encfs /full/path/to/dir /full/path/to/empty/dir
<EriC^^> Eric______: ?
<rek> hi folks, i run this command i want to put in my crontab and it works and deletes eveything but it says find: '/shares/24h_registr/Nuova cartella': No such file or directory i know when i don't specify -type f or type d  is both infact i want to delete both folders and files..and it works but i get that warning, the command i issue:  find /shares/24h_registr/* -exec rm -r {} \;
<EriC^^> rek: try with just find /shares/24h_registr -exec rm -r {} \;
<jakeukalane> the pastebin has limits
<rek> EriC^^,  i fink that will delete my folder
<Eric> yup eric?
<jakeukalane> the size of the txt exceed 512 kb
<rek> EriC^^, i cannot delete my shared folder
<EriC^^> rek: no it'll look for stuff in that dir
<EriC^^> rek: hmm it hink it will
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/cQQUmaM
<EriC^^> rek: you're right
<radagea> i
<EriC^^> Eric______: how much ram do you have and do you want hibernation?
<momken_> Hello
<Eric> on memory ram?
<EriC^^> Eric: yeah
<Eric> whers system info?
<fastputty> hi guys, could someone help me out. my iotop show 24.60 for IOWAIT. im not sure what is the reason for it. I have 4 cores so i guess its 100% IOWAIT on a single core.
<fastputty> iostat*
<momken_> I have found this document about which drivers are available in linux for working with Gobi3000 mobile-broadband cards
<momken_> http://www.option.com/download/243_Gobi3000LinuxPackageGuidedoc.pdf
<EriC^^> Eric: press on the settings icon that has a wrench and go to details
<wei__> 大家有懂中文的吗
<wei__> 英文不太好，遇到问题想请教在的 Ubuntu-mate 16.04.01升级后到了16.04.02发现桌面壁纸和字体等没有办法设置
<BluesKaj> !cn | wei__
<ubottu> wei__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<momken_> Excuse me, the main document is this one: http://www.lanedo.com/documents/Qualcomm%20Gobi%20devices%20on%20Linux.pdf
<momken_> This is a better document
<Eric> Memory 1.8 GiB
<momken_> It seems that in my ubuntu bydefault it's using drivers "cdc-wdm" and "qmi_wwan" for managing my mobile-broadband card
<Eric> eric?
<momken_> There are 2 series of drivers for working with Gobi mobile-broadband devices: 1.Qualcomm's GobiNet/GobiSerial and 2. qmi_wwan in upstearm kernel
<momken_> But the "qmi_wwan" driver doesn't work well in my ubuntu. Anyone has experience with it?
<momken_> There are no ttyUSB devices as mobile-broadband modem to speak with, so I can't upload the firmware to the gobi-device
<momken_> As described in http://www.lanedo.com/documents/Qualcomm%20Gobi%20devices%20on%20Linux.pdf under section 3.4.1, the device /dev/cdc-wdm1 is currently known and available in my ubuntu
<jakeukalane> k1l_, the paste is 1.2 Mb; I can't upload
<k1l_> jakeukalane:  i gave you a command that will upload it and will show you a url
<momken_> This shows that cdc-wdm driver is currently loaded to communicate with my mobile-broadband card
<jakeukalane> but I don't have internet on the computer when I execute the command
<k1l_> jakeukalane: you said it worked with the older kernel
<jakeukalane> yes, but I started again the new kernel to do the output
<k1l_> jakeukalane: its ok to run it from the old kernel
<jakeukalane> ah, ok
<jakeukalane> also, I want to remove a user, sudo deluser user should work right?
<jakeukalane> ok, I solved, I deleted the user :D
<k1l_> jakeukalane: yes, that will remove "user". use --remove-home if you want to get rid of the homfolder too
<Eric> eric?
<J_P_> hide joins :)
<kalby-imanie> can i decrease size of root partition for my swap? lastime i tried, it had a kind of warning that it might be corrupted?
<kalby-imanie> so when i accidentally put remaining size for / partition, could it be tweaked?
<kalby-imanie> i have 1TB disk size
<kalby-imanie> i kinda worry if it would do some harm
<J_P_> kalby-imanie shouldn't be a problem
<J_P_> Only if the sectors have data in them, but they are probably empty :p
<J_P_> as long as you don't do drastic decrease
<kalby-imanie> as long as i dont mess with /boot partition, things would work fine right?
<k1l_> kalby-imanie: changing things on partitions can always result in dataloss. so what do you want to do exactly?
<kalby-imanie> data loss is fine, but not my OS to be corrupted
<k1l_> well, if system data gets "lost" the system is not fine anymore :)
<J_P_> :p
<jakeukalane> http://termbin.com/joyl
<kalby-imanie> system related things are under / partition, right?
<kalby-imanie> grub and whatnot
<J_P_> oh your swap is made huge :p
<k1l_> kalby-imanie: can you show a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin and explain what you want to change?
<J_P_> Yeah i'm pretty sure you can change that without any problems
<k1l_> jakeukalane: what is the output of "uname -r" on the working kernel?
<kalby-imanie> http://termbin.com/ju51, this is my VM partition
<kalby-imanie> i would try at it first
<kalby-imanie> but please explain
<kalby-imanie> let say i want to reduce root size for swap
<jakeukalane> k1l_, 3.13.0-91
<kalby-imanie> would it be okay?
<J_P_> kalby-imanie for your swap it would not matter
<k1l_> kalby-imanie: yes, shrinking sda3 and increasing sda2 should be ok
<J_P_> but if you have 1TB disk, why are you worried about this?
<kalby-imanie> i just want to know how it works
<jakeukalane> I think the solution should be to set that kernel to default
<k1l_> jakeukalane: no, that is not the solution
<k1l_> jakeukalane: because that way you miss kernel udpates which are there to fix security issues
<J_P_> Kalby-imanie :p, your better off reading docs and tutorials then
<jakeukalane> I think the new kernel is 118
<k1l_> jakeukalane: does "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" want to install new updates?
<jakeukalane> 108, sorry
<jakeukalane> yes, a lot
<jakeukalane> 112, an xserver between them
<k1l_> jakeukalane: run them. maybe that issue is already fixed
<jakeukalane> ok, I will do
<dawidek> hey guys, when I set MTU value to 1492 in my DSL connection via Edit Connections the value is not set - it's still 1500. When I change it via terminal (ip link set ppp0 mtu 1492) it is changed. How can I set the MTU to be 1492 for my DSL connectioon?
<EriC^^> Eric______: still there buddy?
<pluta> Is it possible to set a package, Kodi to be specific, to run at startup as a specific user from the desktop (unity)
<Wirehunter> EriC^^, doesn't he use Eric now?
<EriC^^> Wirehunter: ah right, thanks
<EriC^^> Eric: still there?
<pavlos> dawidek, can you add mtu 1492 to /etc/network/interfaces and restart network?
<FunkSt8r> i just updated my 16.04.2 LTS this morning and now my member server doesn't work, getent doesn't show domain users anymore
<dawidek> pavlos, yes I can. I didn't know about that value. I'm googling how to do it
<dawidek> about that file***
<erwan_lebescond> join /drupal
<Duosora> Greeting
<pluta> Is there a gksudo on ubuntu? I am trying to run an app, Kodi, as a different user from the desktop .
<auronandace> !info gksu | pluta
<ubottu> pluta: gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<pluta> Is there a way to set to autostart when i login as my user to launch kodi with the kodi user?
<pluta> using gksu that is
<Eric______> Yup you there?
<EriC^^> Eric______: yes, where are you at now?
<Eric> u said mmory and i said 1.8 Gib
<Eric> oops memory
<jakeukalane> k1l_, hey, all fixed!!! thank you!!!
<EriC^^> Eric: ok, in the installer press on the + sign at the bottom left corner
<EriC^^> Eric: choose ext4 journaling system, logical partition, and mountpoint "/"
<pavlos> pluta, you can add in Startup Applications, I assume it will look like this (not tested)  gksu -u kodi /usr/bin/kodi
<FunkSt8r> a recent apt update has broken my samba member server.  Is there an easy way to rollback the updates?
<k1l_> jakeukalane: ok :)
<EriC^^> Eric: for the size, make it whatever the maximum is minus 2gb
<Eric> do i click free space?
<EriC^^> Eric: yes then +
<Eric> its said size 21224 Mb
<EriC^^> Eric: ok make it 19000mb
<Eric> and then what?
<EriC^^> press ok
<EriC^^> then same thing for the remaining free space, press + this time select the type as "Swap"
<Eric> choose ext4 journaling system, logical partition, and mountpoint "/"
<EriC^^> also logical partition
<fst> hi guys! can someone assist on a 802.1x problem? i would like to authenticate to a wpa2-enterprise network with a kubuntu workstation laptop. everything works fine but networkmanager saves the password. i would like to have a popup which asks for user/pw. how is this done?
<Eric> use as ext4 journaling file system?
<grawity> fst: as in, you want the prompt to show up every time?
<OerHeks> fst, remove it from your keys&password app?
<OerHeks> = keyring
<grawity> I guess you'll have to convince NM to "forget" them every time, I guess
<grawity> er. went a bit department of redundancy department there
<fst> OerHeks, yes i want to just select the network and then it prompts for user/pw every time
<fst> right now if you set it up using network manager gui it saves it in current users keyring
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/ImYISY5
<fastputty> hi guys, could someone help me out. my iostat show 24.60 for IOWAIT. im not sure what is the reason for it. I have 4 cores so i guess its 100% IOWAIT on a single core..  iostat -x 1 : http://pastebin.com/JkybNJXD and  iotop: http://pastebin.com/jDjASywP
<sgen> How can I clear inotify watches?
<nomike> Hi!
<nomike> What is the preferred way to configure search domain entries for /etc/resolv.conf in 16.10?
<EriC^^> Eric: yeah that's correct
<Eric> i clicked ok
<EriC^^> Eric: same thing for the remaining free space, press + this time select the type as "Swap"
<grawity> sgen: kill programs which are using too many of them
<fastputty> no one able to help me with my issue? :(
<sgen> grawity: I just restarted so should there be any?
<sgen> grawity: how do I find out which processes are using them?
<grawity> sgen: sure, if they're the kind that auto-starts with the system
<grawity> tracker and dropbox would be my first guesses
<sgen> I dont have either of those installed
<yo1> why at the end of a release upgrade it says removing 107 packages could take "several hours"? shouldnt removing packages be pretty quick?
<grawity> sgen: run this in a root shell: grep inotify /proc/*/fdinfo/*
<Eric> then what i do next?
<EriC^^> Eric: same thing for the remaining free space, press + this time select the type as "Swap"
<Eric> i did already
<EriC^^> Eric: ok, take a screenshot of the setup and post it to imgur
<sgen> grawity: Ok that spat out a massive list, where are the procids?
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/Bv4oHlA
<sgen> Or what do I do with this?
<grawity> right there in front of each line
<grawity> you can pipe it to | awk -F/ '{print "watches - pid", $3}' | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<nacc> sgen: why do you care about the inotify watches?
<EriC^^> Eric______: it looks good, press Install now
<sgen> nacc: Because Im using node watches and ive run out of inotify watches
<nacc> sgen: just increase the maximum number of inotify watches? rather than potentially breaking software taht assumes it can use inotify?
<Eric> do i click /dev/sde5 ext4 /?
<sgen> nacc: I already did to 512mb/ram worth of watches
<grawity> ...huh?
<grawity> those aren't measured in megabytes
<nacc> sgen: what grawity said
<sgen> one second
<fst> OerHeks, i did delete the password from the password app, then it pops up once and saves it to keyring again :(
<grawity> fs.inotify.max_user_watches directly maps to units, not to memory allocation
<sgen> I did this: $ echo fs.inotify.max_user_watches=582222 | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf && sudo sysctl -p as per http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38845101/gulp-error-watch-enospc
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/ZVJjxJ4
<nacc> sgen: well, the default (in 17.04) value is 1048576, so you reduced it possibly? I don't have a 16.04 in front of me
<nacc> sgen: and also that value is not any useful number
<nacc> sgen: 568.576K?
<grawity> "useful"? it doesn't have to be a round number, you know
<grawity> bit weird a choice but doesn't matter
<nacc> grawity: 'useful' as in reference value
<sgen> so what should I set it to?
<nacc> grawity: yes, it doesn't need to be round, but it makes sense to be for most people to understand *why* you set it to something
<kouul> join #drupal-google
<nacc> sgen: ah on 16.04 the default appears to be 8192; so just set it to a high enough value that you don't hit the limit?
<sgen> nacc: I just set it to the 17.04 default
<EriC^^> Eric: doesn't matter
<sgen> grawity, nacc: Ive got 16gb / ram so Ill be fine right?
<sgen> GB*
<grawity> sure
<Eric> i click install now
<EriC^^> Eric: yeah
<sgen> ok thanks a bunch!
<nacc> sgen: yes, inotify watches are relatively cheap
<OerHeks> fst, good question, i cannot find the answer
<Eric> the following partitions are going to be formatted
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/3nVCjrC
<Dethfull> how can i modify ("/dev/pcm_out") parameters ?
<Dethfull> or how can i replace  ("/dev/pcm_out")?
<nacc> Dethfull: what is your actual issue?
<Dethfull> how can i modify ("/dev/pcm_out") parameters ?
<Dethfull> nacc low volume
<nacc> Dethfull: that question doesn't make sense. /dev/pcm_out is a dev-node. It doesn't have parameters.
<Dethfull> nacc ok i understand, iif i delete this, no aound
<Dethfull> sound
<grawity> delete what from where, though?
<nacc> Dethfull: if you delete /dev/pcm_out?
<Dethfull> nacc yes
<nacc> Dethfull: yes, of course, because that's the PCM output device
<nacc> Dethfull: you should not ever delete something /dev randomly
 * grawity has never seen /dev/pcm_out on any Linux though
<nacc> grawity: a goodpoint :)
<nacc> Dethfull: which ubuntu is this?
<Dethfull> unix
<nacc> Dethfull: ?
<grawity> Dethfull: which unix is this?
<k1l_> Dethfull: unix is not a ubuntu release
<grawity> aix? solaris? freebsd? macos? hp-ux?
<nacc> Dethfull: I asked "which ubuntu is this?" and you replied "unix"
<Dethfull> yes i replied unix
<nacc> Dethfull: that's not an ubuntu
<k1l_> Dethfull: then please ask in a support channel for your OS. this here is ubuntu support only
<nacc> Dethfull: and you are in the ubuntu support channel, please ask in a relevant channel for your OS
<Dethfull> i sea4ched forums, , it exists linux with dev pcm in
<Dethfull> nacc i see linuxes forums discussing ("/dev/pcm_out")
<nacc> Dethfull: you are in the wrong channel, sorry
<k1l_> Dethfull: then ask in ##linux thanks
<Eric> ERIC?
<Eric> eric^^?
<onca> It seems no matter what I try in a virtual machine of kubuntu, the clock never shows the correct time. Anyone know what I have to do?
<nacc> onca: use NTP?
<onca> thanks I'll check that out
<Wirehunter> onca, maybe wrong timezone is set?
<onca> no. it's set to EST.
<tgm4883> onca: when you say it doesn't show the correct time. Is it off by exactly some amount of hours? or is it off by minutes? Or something else?
<tgm4883> because those are vastly different things
<onca> It is off by 4 hours
<tgm4883> Yep, that sounds like a timezone thing. 4 hours in which direction?
<PipeItToDevNull> onca, My rig is always off by 4 hours with a Manjaro dual boot.
<onca> Normally I just ignore it.
<Eric> eric?
<nacc> !tab | Eric
<ubottu> Eric: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Eric> how
<tgm4883> onca: what time does it say now?
<onca> the vbox vm of kubuntu reads 9:01 AM - my computer's time is 1:01
<tgm4883> onca: um, none of those are current EST time...
 * tgm4883 checks if there is another EST
<onca> tgm4883: it's close enough.
<tgm4883> onca: oh heh, my brain needs coffee. I was thinking 1:01 AM
<tgm4883> it's a VM, so I think that makes things a little more difficult. What hypervisor are you using?
<OerHeks> Eric, just be patient, you got support from EriC^^ for 8.5 hours now, he must eat & sleep i guess
<ducasse> Eric: also, he helped you get the installer started correctly. now you just install as you did before, you should be fine.
<Eric> hey oerheks take a look at picture
<pineappletoothbr> Hi everyone! Something quite odd has been happening on my Ubuntu installation. After I got a notification saying that I was running out of space, I opened the Disk Usage Analyzer and found that the directory .Private contains many subdirectories starting with ECRYPTFS_FNEK_* and some are very large, one is taking up 4GB and the others also around 1GB. Does anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<Eric> ducasse
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/3nVCjrC
<nacc> pineappletoothbr: have you failed to type your encryption password correctly a few times?
<ishufncv> i wonder why ubuntu repos doesn't contain the latest glibc release.. is there a reason for this? the version I have is 2.23 but is already available the 2.25
<tgm4883> pineappletoothbr: that's your encrypted home
<tgm4883> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> ishufncv: --^
<ishufncv> nacc: ok, I see. but they do contain security patches..
<pineappletoothbr> ishufncv also sometimes the people packaging the software are sometimes different from the developers on it, and again stability on ubuntu takes precedence over latest version.
<pineappletoothbr> tgm4883 I think it is. I wonder why there's so many of those folders
<nacc> ishufncv: "they do contain"? what is "they" and the security team puts out updates as needed
<tgm4883> ishufncv: security updates get backported
<pineappletoothbr> Some were last opened months ago though. I don't think I'll run into any problems if I delete those
<EriC^^> Eric: still there?
<k1l_> ishufncv: ubuntu/debian do bacport security patches but dont increase the version. that is the idea behind a stable release system. its not a rolling release.
<Eric> wb eric^^
<ducasse> pineappletoothbr: if you delete them you will delete the actual contents of your encrypted home
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/3nVCjrC
<ishufncv> with "they" I mean the 2.24 and 2.25
<EriC^^> Eric: thanks
<EriC^^> Eric: ok, press continue
<ishufncv> k1l_:  ok that make sense
<tgm4883> ishufncv: what security issues are you wondering about? CVE please
<nacc> ishufncv: and 2.24 is in 16.10+
<Eric> it said where are you?
<pineappletoothbr> ducasse thanks, there's twenty of them though. Is everything working as it should or there shouldn't be so many?
<nacc> ishufncv: also 2.25 is not yet in Debian and we're unlikely to move ahead of Debian on glibc
<ducasse> pineappletoothbr: there are usually plenty of them, yes.
<ishufncv> tgm4883: CVE-2016-3075, CVE-2016-3706, CVE-2016-1234, CVE-2016-4429, CVE-2016-5417, CVE-2016-6323, CVE-2015-5180
<pineappletoothbr> ducasse Thanks, I'll look into some other unneeded stuff to delete :D
<nacc> ishufncv: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<k1l_> ishufncv: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/glibc.html
<tgm4883> k1l_: +1, I didn't know we could look it up by package :)
<nacc> k1l_: yeah, that's a nice page :)
<Eric> eric^^ it said where are you?
<ishufncv> oh cool, thanks guys
<Duosora> hello
<Duosora> where do i talk about a handmade?
<ducasse> Duosora: handmade?
<ishufncv> they are almost all "needed"
<EriC^^> Eric: choose your country location
<ishufncv> "they" the CVEs
<Eric> i type saskatoon?
<ishufncv> on my Xenial
<EriC^^> press it on the map Eric
<EriC^^> brb
<Eric> i live in saskatoon
<k1l_> ishufncv: see the descriptions of the cves
<nacc> ishufncv: which means they've been triaged by the security team, aiui
<ishufncv> nacc what do you mean? I well know what that vulns are
<Eric> O_O ur crazy eric
<EriC^> Eric: what?
<Eric> u has 2 accounts same i has 2 accts
<akik> Duosora: do you mean ubuntu phone? #ubuntu-touch
<HoNgOuRu> hi, every time I reboot my computer my removable usb hard disk ext4 stays as unclean and cannot be mounted again... maybe I am doing something wron when mounting it... any ideas?
<EriC^> HoNgOuRu: maybe it's not unmounting properly when you shutdown, try unmounting it manually and see what it says
<Eric> eric^ keyboard layout is english us right?
<axisys> I am seeing Dummy Output under Sound Settings.. tried to play with alsa-base.conf with different options.. still no sound.. works fine with live CD
<ishufncv> anyway, that's cool. thanks for the help ;)
<axisys> my device output http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c8e4d13aa3fefbe8d17106d09a71b1351f934a89
<axisys> any trick short from re-installing the OS?
<tozen> axisys: alsamixer >> mute option ?
<axisys> tozen: I am not seeing that option..
<Eric> eric^ its installing system
<EriC^> Eric: great
<axisys> tozen: alsamixer looks like this http://picpaste.com/pics/alsamixer-3AFXHmvM.1489425827.png
<tozen> axisys: just have a look under channels there should be small window showing <00> - unmute <M> - mute
<rek> what i wrot in my crontab went away after the reboot generally what do you do to keep it?
<tozen> axisys: use M button to unmute
<axisys> for all three?
<axisys> tozen: Sound Settings -> Output -> Dummy Output
<tozen> axisys: stop!!!!
<axisys> k
<tozen> Haven't see your screen
<axisys> looks like tozen left.. anyone else has any suggestion?
<Eric> eric^ its working now its installing
<anonymous> hi
<Guest88042> hay
<Guest88042> hi
<MediocreN> damn
<MediocreN> no responce in 1min and they dip
<Eric> hey eric^
<MediocreN> So its not exactly ubuntu, can i ask questions about i3 setups in here?
<EriC^> Eric: ok, let me know when it finishes installing
<MediocreN> or is that ment for offtopic?
<Eric> installation has finished you can continue testing ubuntu now. but until you restart the computer, any changes you make or documents you save wil not be preserved
<EriC^> Eric: ok, open a terminal
<Eric> continue testing or restart now?
<EriC^> continue testing
<Eric> im on terminal
<EriC^> Eric: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<ducasse> MediocreN: why not ask them in #i3? i know it's not dead, as we're discussing something there rn.
<Eric> and what i do next?
<MediocreN> ducasse: sorry didnt even look in alis.
<EriC^> Eric: type this following line word for word
<EriC^> Eric: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ducasse> MediocreN: if it's ubuntu-specific, try here though :)
<MediocreN> ty
<Eric> i type ii in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i
<Eric> oops "i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i"
<EriC^> Eric: for i in ....
<EriC^> with the for too
<EriC^> and ;done too
<Eric> i....?
<EriC^> Eric: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^> copy it letter for letter
<Eric> i got it
<Eric> what i do next?
<MediocreN> Eric think of the for i in to be for everything in
<EriC^> Eric: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Eric> root@ubuntu:/#  what that?
<MediocreN> eric, it means your running the terminal as the root user
<MediocreN> which is like god mode
<Eric> oh ok
<Eric> what i do next?
<MediocreN> so basically be very careful with any rm statements
<EriC^> Eric: dpkg -l grub*
<EriC^> Eric: do you see any grub-efi-amd64 stuff there?
<EriC^> Eric: nevermind that command
<Eric> root@ubuntu:/# on the screen on terminal
<EriC^> Eric: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Eric> beside root right?
<EriC^> Eric: yeah
<Eric> like this
<Eric> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<CrazyTux> hello, is anyone using Ubuntu 16.10 or other variants of it?
<CrazyTux> here?
<EriC^> Eric: yeah
<CrazyTux> ok. Are you experiencing random freezing of the OS?
<nicomachus> CrazyTux: better to just ask your question, not take a poll.
<Eric> Installing for i386-pc platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<CrazyTux> I was just playing a video and had a couple of tabs open when suddenly the OS freezed.
<EriC^> Eric: type update-grub
<nicomachus> CrazyTux: sounds like CPU or RAM maxing out, but you'd have to be monitoring those two sensors during the event to know for sure.
<CrazyTux> I couldn't do anything. Had to press the power button on my laptop to reset it.
<CrazyTux> I have a brand new laptop which has 4 GBs of RAM and runs on Core i3 2 Ghz cpu.
<Eric> Generating grub configuration file ... Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported. Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-41-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-41-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-36-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-36-generic grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map. Adding
<CrazyTux> I have Xubuntu 16.10 installed and was working on Lubuntu DE when this happened.
<nicomachus> CrazyTux: similar specs here, but sometimes browsers get stuck on a single thread of the CPU and run away with it.
<CrazyTux> what to do when this happens.
<EriC^> Eric: ok, now type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> Eric: it'll give you a link to termbin.com , paste it here
<MediocreN> CrazyTux: you can try ctrl-shft-q
<CrazyTux> Because of this I am scared to use this Xubuntu 16.10
<MediocreN> i think
<MediocreN> to kill the last process
<CrazyTux> Nothing works. Everything gets frozen. Even keyboard and mouse.
<MediocreN> oh damn
<MediocreN> cant even to another display?
<nicomachus> CrazyTux: `top` or `htop` in a terminal can show you what is using the most resources. you can also install indicator-sysmonitor to have those specs in the menu bar, so that you can see them even when things are frozen.
<nicomachus> indicator-sysmonitor may be a PPA, now that I think about it.
<CrazyTux> from where can I install that?
<Eric> http://termbin.com/ctmn
<nicomachus> CrazyTux: https://github.com/fossfreedom/indicator-sysmonitor
<CrazyTux> ok
<nicomachus> !info indicator-sysmonitor
<ubottu> Package indicator-sysmonitor does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^> Eric: ok, also install the metapackage, type apt-get install grub2
<nicomachus> yea, gonna have to use a PPA or git clone
<CrazyTux> But, what is the solution for this freezing problem
<CrazyTux> ??
<tgm4883> CrazyTux: for starters, figuring out what is causing it
<Eric> on terminal?
<Eric> like this
<MediocreN> yes
<MediocreN> type that full statement behind your root prompt
<CrazyTux> I am on Mint now. Will have to restart my laptop.
<Eric> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install grub2
<kalby-imanie> how can i shrink partition using parted? i already selected the device number, then?
<kalby-imanie> anyone used parted?
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll come back later.
<CrazyTux> thanks for the help
<R2AMO> I mean I shrinked with gparted several years ago, gparted more human
<EriC^> Eric: yes
<CrazyTux> that problem is really annoying me. I like to use Ubuntu Mate but because of this problem I am scared to use it.
<Eric> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following additional packages will be installed:   grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common Suggested packages:   multiboot-doc grub-emu xorriso desktop-base The following NEW packages will be installed:   grub2 The following packages will be upgraded:   grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common 4 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to re
<MediocreN> kalby-imanie: use gparted imo, but in parted its resize2fs /dev/path size i believe
<MediocreN> you will need the fs type also
<EriC^> Eric: ok, go with it
<Eric> Need to get 2,532 B/3,303 kB of archives. After this operation, 21.5 kB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<wiz_974> salut
<momomo> I am writing a document usex laTex ... generating the pdf ... and then opening it ... however I am a bit annoyed that if I have scrolled in the document .. the pdf will start at the start of the document.... how can I autoupdate the  pdf ??? is there a pdf reader that will scan for file change and then autoupdate the visible pdf ?? or a pdf program that can remember scroll position ??
<MediocreN> momomo: texworks
<MediocreN> works also latex will work
<EriC^> Eric: ye
<Eric> eric^
<EriC^> yes
<MediocreN> in ~/.latexmkrc set $pdf_previewer = "start xpdf - remote %R %O %s"; $pdf_update_method = 4; $pdf_update_command = "xpdf -remote %R -reload";
<MediocreN> each on their own line, straight from latex documents
<Eric> The grub-pc package is being upgraded. This menu allows you to        │ select which devices you'd like grub-install to be automatically      │ run for, if any.                                                      │                                                                       │ Running grub-install automatically is recommended in most             │ situations, to prevent the installed GRUB core image from             â”
<EriC^> Eric: take a screenshot
<Eric______> http://m.imgur.com/TsDSuvO
<momomo> MediocreN: thanks ... works like magic .. i had assumed the default pdf reader --> xreader was bacially evince ... looks the same basically inside .. but works differently
<MediocreN> momomo: yeah, it drove me nuts once upon a time :p
<EriC^> Eric: press the TAB key
<EriC^> then press enter
<EriC^> press the OK button
<blackflag> Good afternoon! I cannot print in duplex mode in a HP P3015 in an ubuntu 16.04 in one of the PCs of my job. I even cannot configure the duplex print option. The duplex configuration appears gray to me. I don't know where to start. Thanks for the attention and sorry for my bad English.
<nacc> blackflag: can you pastebin `lpoptions -l` ?
<momomo> MediocreN: do you know if there is a way to get pdflatex to auto execute upon file change as well?
<nacc> blackflag: and do you have hplip installed?
<momomo> to generate the pdf that is
<Eric_____> http://m.imgur.com/jJH2dKQ
<blackflag> nacc: Yes, hplip is installed. Sure, I will pastebin
<EriC^> Eric_____: press spacebar so you get an X there
<EriC^> Eric_____: then go down to Ok and press enter
<EriC^> Eric_____: choose the first one /dev/sda
<MediocreN> momomo: i actually dont... i'd say we can try and walk down that road and figure it out, but i have to go out on the floor for awhile
<MediocreN> will be back in awhile
<blackflag> nacc: When I try "lpoptions l" the output is : "lpoptions: Unable to get PPD file for HP_CP3525_Color: Not Found"
<nacc> blackflag: -l right?
<momomo> MediocreN: I tried this but only worked once
<momomo> https://hastebin.com/ekaruqijav.bash
<blackflag> nacc: Yes "lpotios -l"
<Eric>      [ ] /dev/sdb (62914 MB; Flash_Disk) ?
<nacc> momomo: that's gross. rerun pdflatex every 3 seconds?
<blackflag> nacc: *lpoptions -l
<EriC^> Eric: no the first one /dev/sda (500107 MB....
<nacc> momomo: use a SCM and do a git hook or something, or add a inotify watch
<Eric> i put X on red right?
<momomo> nacc: i just need something to work right now
<momomo> nacc: not that important if it's expensive at the moment
<momomo> but not wokring
<nacc> momomo: just run pdflatex when you need to?
<momomo> only first echo is outed
<momomo> nacc: that's more work for me
<nacc> momomo: "I just need something to work right now"
<EriC^> Eric: yeah keep the red at /dev/sda and press space so you get an X there
<nacc> momomo: your script also makes no sense, if pdflatex successfully runs, you exit 0
<nacc> momomo: *exit
<nacc> momomo: in any case, this is not really an ubuntu support topic
<ricks> /whoami
<momomo> nacc: this works
<momomo> https://hastebin.com/qequrojoji.bash
<Eric_____> http://m.imgur.com/lESpVMi
<momomo> problem is $ check
<momomo> so it makes sense
<momomo> ooh
<nacc> momomo: yes, as i just said.
<EriC^> Eric_____: looks good go down to Ok and press enter
<luksi> Hi all, I have a luks encrypted partition (secondary that holds just personal data) i added entries in fstab and crypttab  however i see the following message when booting: "the disk drive for /mydata is not ready yet or not present" telling me to keep waiting or press S to skip... if i wait all goes OK my guess is that the fstab is tryign to mount
<luksi>  before the luks partition is completely "unlocked" can this be the case? is there any options i can pass to stop this from happening?
<Eric>  what i do nxt?
<Eric> next
<EriC^> Eric: did you press Ok?
<scottjl> luksi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450895/mount-luks-encrypted-hard-drive-at-boot
<luksi> scottjl: i have stumbled accross that one before  however my key is on /root
<momomo> nacc: it was a copy and paste while loop .. forgot to check what was in there
<Eric> eric^ what i do nxt?
<EriC^> Eric: did you press oK?
<Eric> yup i did already
<EriC^> Eric: what happened?
<Eric> Get:1 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/universe amd64 grub2 amd64 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8 [2,532 B] Fetched 2,532 B in 0s (4,724 B/s)  Preconfiguring packages ... (Reading database ... 208832 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack .../grub-pc_2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8_amd64.deb ... Unpacking grub-pc (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8) over (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7) ... Preparing to unpack .../grub-pc-bin_2.02~be
<_Trullo> I think when I updated something and I got a question if I want to change the grub file, I pressed ok.. when in fact it stood on the leave it as it is option.. now it boots until busybox and hangs there..
<EriC^> Eric: ok, did it return a prompt back?
<Eric> Running in chroot, ignoring request. Running in chroot, ignoring request. Running in chroot, ignoring request. Running in chroot, ignoring request. Unpacking grub-common (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8) over (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7) ... Running in chroot, ignoring request. Selecting previously unselected package grub2. Preparing to unpack .../grub2_2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8_amd64.deb ... Unpacking grub2 (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8) ... Processing trigge
<EriC^> _Trullo: try to manually boot from grub then reinstall it and update-initramfs
<Eric> Processing triggers for install-info (6.1.0.dfsg.1-5) ... Processing triggers for systemd (229-4ubuntu16) ... Running in chroot, ignoring request. Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-19) ... Setting up grub-common (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8) ... Installing new version of config file /etc/grub.d/10_linux ... update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<_Trullo> how do I do this? I get to the grub menu, I just pick an older kernel?
<Eric> Running in chroot, ignoring request. Running in chroot, ignoring request. Setting up grub2-common (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8) ... Setting up grub-pc-bin (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8) ... Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8) ... Installing for i386-pc platform. Installation finished. No error reported. Generating grub configuration file ... Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer suppor
<nacc> !paste | Eric
<ubottu> Eric: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luksi> scottjl: lvm -> luks -> lvm
<Eric> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-41-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-41-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-36-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-36-generic grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map. Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done Setting up grub2 (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.8) ...
<EriC^> _Trullo: no press "c" then type "ls"
<EriC^> Eric: ok, type update-grub , then type exit and reboot
<snowkrash> when i drag and drop in ubuntu it often crashes
<_Trullo> ok, the hd9 is not in the list
<snowkrash> or better freezes
<snowkrash> is this a known bug?
<snowkrash> i also cant drag and drop between virtual spaces
<Eric> root@ubuntu:/# update-grub , then type exit and reboot
<snowkrash> the system freezes
<snowkrash> today i wanted to drag a picture in some email apps email it got frozen
<snowkrash> the whole system
<_Trullo> EriC^, then what? I get a bunch of hd's there
<Aundre> hello friends]
<EriC^> _Trullo: which one is the ext* one?
<EriC^> Eric: just update-grub
<_Trullo> EriC^, not sure, how can I tell?
<EriC^> _Trullo: are you using uefi?
<_Trullo> no
<EriC^> ok dual booting?
<_Trullo> no
<EriC^> ok, try ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<_Trullo> ls is not responding now.. I get nothing..
<Eric> hey eric^
<EriC^> what other hdd's do you get?
<Eric> where
<EriC^> Eric: did you run the command?
<_Trullo> EriC^, get nothing now.. it's like it's searching or something.. it's a big server so maybe that's why
<_Trullo> numlock is responding, so it hasn't crashed
<Eric> command on where?
<EriC^> Eric: update-grub
<Eric> i did already
<EriC^> Eric: ok, type exit and reboot
<Eric> run a command as admin
<joelwallis> Hey. I'm trying to use add-apt-repository on a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS but I'm getting an error
<joelwallis> vagrant@precise64:~$ sudo add-apt-repository "deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu $(lsb_release -cs) stable"
<joelwallis> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<joelwallis> FYI, I'm using Vagrant, which uses VirtualBox
<joelwallis> I'm trying to setup it to run Docker containers on it
<pluta> would it make sense to add a git python applications settings and other necessitiies into /var/lib/appname ?
<pluta> I was always under the impression that /var/lib/ is for storage of things like databases and files that change
<_Trullo> EriC^, ls (hd0,msdos1)/ , no such partition, if I try hd9 which I think it's the bootdrive is says cannot get C/H/S values
<ducasse> joelwallis: install software-properties-common or do it manually
<EriC^> _Trullo: try echo $root
<EriC^> _Trullo: is it grub, or grub rescue?
<_Trullo> GNU GRUB version 2.02
<snowkrash> why does ubuntu freeze on drag and drop?
<_Trullo> hd1 responded with /etc var etc etc, so that seems to be the drive
<EriC^> _Trullo: no i mean the grub prompt, i guess it's grub> cause you got the menu
<EriC^> _Trullo: ok, try ls (hd1,..)/boot/
<_Trullo> this is super grub something..
<joelwallis> ducasse: thank you for helping. I just installed `software-properties-common` but I still can't use the `add-apt-repository` utility. How can I add the given apt repo manually?
<ducasse> joelwallis: what does add-apt-repository say now?
<joelwallis> ducasse: same
<ioria> joelwallis,   ls /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<joelwallis> hm, I tried it without sudo and it warned that python-software-properties was not installed
<grawity> wasn't it apt-add-repository?
<joelwallis> installing now
<ioria> joelwallis,   right :þ
<ducasse> grawity: one is a symlink to the other
<joelwallis> after installing python-software-properties it worked
<joelwallis> Thank you for helping - and sorry for those newbie questions haha
<ducasse> joelwallis: great :) still, 12.04 goes eol in a month - you know that, right?
<EriC^> _Trullo: any luck with the ls ...../boot command?
<Eric> im back eric^
<_Trullo> had to reboot
<joelwallis> ducasse: Hm good to know. I'll update the base box for my Vagrant setup to use a more recent version
<EriC^> Eric: wb
<EriC^> Eric: try to reboot
<Eric> ty eric^
<Eric> i did see dual boot loader of win 10 and ubuntu on menu
<EriC^> Eric: great
<Eric> on purple screen
<EriC^> that's it
<EriC^> that's the standard grub menu
<_Trullo> EriC^, I get a bunch of kernels in there
<_Trullo> EriC^, echo £
<_Trullo> echo $root gives me hd0
<Eric> eric^ do i run 5 imvu clients on ubuntu?
<EriC^> _Trullo: hmm, try "ls /"
<EriC^> Eric: not sure what that is
<Eric> www.imvu.com
<_Trullo> EriC^, get a bunch of files, could it be the usb drive I'm booting on?
<EriC^> _Trullo: yeah
<EriC^> _Trullo: try set root='(hd1,....)'
<rx-bad> hello
<_Trullo> should it be (hd1,msdos1) ?
<rx-bad> is that grub
<EriC^> _Trullo: yeah use the one you found earlier that had /etc /root /boot
<EriC^> Eric: not sure about it, it looks graphic intensive so i guess it depends on your pc specs?
<rx-bad> does anyone know about work
<_Trullo> EriC^, done now when I do ls / I get the hd I think, has var etc media cdrom bin etc etc
<rx-bad> or work in a work-agency
<ducasse> rx-bad: wrong channel
<rx-bad> advice pls
<ducasse> rx-bad: no, it's offtopic here
<rx-bad> ok
<ducasse> rx-bad: ask in #freenode where you can ask
<rx-bad> ok thanks
<EriC^> _Trullo: ok, earlier you were getting the menu you usually get when you boot the install?
<_Trullo> ya
<EriC^> ok
<_Trullo> should I boot into that?
<EriC^> no
<EriC^> _Trullo: try linux /boot/vmlinuz-<tab complete the latest kernel> root=/dev/sda1
<EriC^> _Trullo: then initrd /boot/initrd<same-version as above>
<rx-bad> see ya
<_Trullo> I know I just installed a server edition, I get both 2.6.31 server and 3.13.0 (I didn't format the drive) so I assume I should pick the latest server edition?
<EriC^> _Trullo: which ubuntu did you install?
<_Trullo> latest server 16.04 lts I think
<EriC^> hmm, it should be 4.4
<EriC^> maybe it was 14.04lts?
<ioria> _Trullo, 2.6.31 it's lucid
<nacc> that is 14.04 afaict
<nacc> well, 3.13 is
<nacc> and yeah, 2.6.31 is way past eol
<EriC^> _Trullo: alright, use the 3.13 kernel and initrd
<nacc> blackflag: sorry, but i guess if that's the case, then you need to install the PPD, i think you can do that from the printer settings  in system settings
<Bashing-om> _Trullo: EriC^ ' ls -al (hd0,msdos1)/etc/issue ' ? To know the release .
<Eric> https://playonlinux.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<nacc> Eric: why did you type that here?
<Eric> i just ask if playonlinelinux works on ubuntu?
<nacc> Eric: did you? i see no question mark with that URL. Do you mean you were trying to ask that?
<_Trullo> EriC^, ok done
<EriC^> _Trullo: type boot
<ducasse> Eric: playonlinux works on ubuntu, but install it from the repos instead of downloading it yourself
<_Trullo> same shit.. it's trying to create a raid.. which I had ages ago on this server..
<EriC^> _Trullo: boot the live usb you have and reinstall grub and stuff
<_Trullo> can I use the recovery option?
<vlt> Hello. Since the latest update of Ubuntu’s Firefox from 51 to 52 the users complain about an (important) java applet not working anymore. How can we fix this?
<terlands>  hi! im new to this. and need some help whit changeing themes
<terlands> anyone from sweden?
<terlands> my english is bad
<aotaointbin> i've never met a swede whose english was bad :P
<aotaointbin> !ubuntu-se
<EriC^> !themes | seen this terlands?
<ubottu> seen this terlands?: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<terlands> not talking but taping
<terlands> yeha
<terlands> but it says i need a gtk+ something to make it work
<bekks> terlands: What exactly does what exactly say?
<_Trullo> EriC^, should I use a device as root or not, I have no idea which drive is the boot drive..
<terlands> it wont look properly cause the necessary gtk+ theme engine "adwaita" is not installed
<EriC^> _Trullo: did you boot the live usb?
<terlands> sorry i have my ubuntu i swedish
<_Trullo> yes, I'm in recoverymode
<_Trullo> well, rescue mode
<EriC^> _Trullo: does it have parted installed?
<ioria> !info gnome-themes-standard
<ubottu> gnome-themes-standard (source: gnome-themes-standard): Adwaita GTK+ 2 theme — engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.20.2-3ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 512 kB
<_Trullo> no idea, I'm at the select a drive to use as root file system.. and got a bunch of drives to select from, but I don't want to use the wrong drive and damage data on it..
<EriC^> _Trullo: do you have any ubuntu live usb you can use?
<EriC^> or any other distro that will give you a live session?
<cyrus_> hey i have a question
<terlands> anyone?
<ioria> !info gnome-themes-standard
<ubottu> gnome-themes-standard (source: gnome-themes-standard): Adwaita GTK+ 2 theme — engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.20.2-3ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 512 kB
<cyrus_> i can't find the fingerprint on the site of the io i'm trying to download
<bekks> terlands: Why dont you just install adwaita then, if its missing? :)
<bekks> cyrus_: Which "site of the io"?
<terlands> where do i find it?
<cyrus_> the site of the iso is manjaro
<ioria> terlands, install gnome-themes-standard
<terlands> from the terminal?
<cyrus_> how did you know i wanted gnome?
<ioria> terlands, sudo apt install gnome-themes-standard
<terlands> thank you
<cyrus_> is that the fingerprint?
<bekks> cyrus_: For manjaro support, please ask the manjaro community.
<cyrus_> i did i sent them an email
<bekks> cyrus_: And it still doesnt make it being an ubuntu issue.
<ducasse> cyrus_: then wait for a response or search online
<dmp450> cyrus_: it's right on the get-manjaro page. They have the signature and sha1sum on there.
<texla> !osprober
<hydrajump> is there a way to show the terminal like grub menu when booting the ubuntu 16.10 iso instead of the graphical UI that has two big buttons "try ubuntu" and "install ubuntu"?
<rx-determine> them there is a choice to grub
<rx-determine> if you want to install alongside
<cyrus_> but i already have the good signiture i'm looking to verify the gpg fingerprint
<dmp450> cyrus_: it says at the bottom of that page how to verify.
<EriC^> hydrajump: in uefi mode it gives a grub menu
<dmp450> under "How to verify our install media"
<Bashing-om> hydrajump: You mean to display the grub boot menu in the install ?
<EriC^> hydrajump: why do you want one though?
<hydrajump> Eric: I need to take a screenshot of it.
<kernel_panic> Anyone good with Preseed here?
<bekks> kernel_panic: What if?
<kernel_panic> bekks: Do you know what the required parameters for a preseed file? The ones that if not given, halt an unattended install?
<kernel_panic> bekks: for Ubuntu 16.04
<kernel_panic> bekks: This link is for 9.04, I am not sure if the contents apply to 16.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UnattendedCD
<nacc> kernel_panic: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Preseed
<bekks> kernel_panic: I guess its a more like a trial and error at that point.
<hydrajump> EriC^: thank you got it by chaning the boot mode
<cyrus_> i can't find it
<kernel_panic> nacc: thanks
<cyrus_> the fingerprint
<EriC^> hydrajump: no problem
<nacc> kernel_panic: np -- note that depending on how you are providing the preseed, some bits need to be passed on the kernel cmdline as well
<nacc> kernel_panic: e.g., networking information, if serving the preseed over the network (othewrise, how would hte installer be able to get the networking config from the preseed file :)
<cyrus_> i also have another question
<kernel_panic> nacc: Thanks, that is super helpful
<nacc> kernel_panic: np
<cyrus_> when i try to encrypt or sign a message in thunderbird mail it sais this
<cyrus_> Certificate Manager can't locate a valid certificate that can be used to digitally sign your messages with an address of <thecmf888@gmail.com>.
<cyrus_> but i know i have a public and private key
<ducasse> cyrus_: which ubuntu version?
<dmp450> cyrus_: where are your keys located?
<cyrus_> in a sub directorey
<cyrus_> on my dektop
<dmp450> cyrus_: that's probably why
<cyrus_> where do i need to put them?
<dmp450> I can't remember offhand, but I think for thunderbird to sign, you need them in ~/.gnupg
<dmp450> or ~/.gpg
<dmp450> can't remember the default directory name
<cyrus_> ok i'll try brb
<dmp450> if you're using Enigmail, I think there's also a setting in there somewhere to choose a different direcotry.
<cyrus_> yeah i'm using enig mail
<cyrus_> where is the setting?
<dmp450> I can't remember where
<cyrus_> what is it called?
<dmp450> I don't have thunderbird handy at the moment
<armin> cups: i use the identical settings on 2 computers, one running voidlinux, the other running ubuntu. the voidlinux one is printing fine, the ubuntu one is only printing the text "**** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.". i copied over the entire /etc/cups directory and restarted cups, to no avail. anyone a hint? thanks!
<rx-determine> you are installling a email
<rx-determine> you are installling a email ????
<dmp450> cyrus_: in the thunderbird settings, there should be an enigmail option. From there, you should be able to import keys. Run through the Enigmail wizard.
<ducasse> !who | rx-determine
<ubottu> rx-determine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cyrus_> ok brb
<armin> rx-determine: in soviet russia, email install you.
<rx-determine> dam
<rx-determine> hello armin
<armin> hello dear ubuntu users out there! also, hello rx-determine!
<cyrus_> dmp450: where is the option?
<dmp450> cyrus_: I honestly don't know. I don't have thunderbird with enigmail with me at the moment. Sorry :(
<bytefire> does anyone here use quilt
<bytefire> how do you make quilt mail to thread the sent messages?
<hydrajump> now that I can see the Grub2 menu when booting the ubuntu ISO. Can I change the resolution of the menu from GRUB?
<hydrajump> obviously it won't be a permanent change but just so that the menu is legible
<hydrajump> I found references to GRUB_GFXMODE but not sure if it can be set from grub>
<dmp450> hydrajump: yeah, it's in the grub settings somewhere. I think it's in /etc/default/grub
<dmp450> hydrajump: when you are in grub, you can enter grub command line and change options from there
<nacc> bytefire: not really ontopic -- but i think it's a flag to quilt
<bytefire> nacc: thanks for replying! been asking all day..
<bytefire> nacc: sorry can't find the right channel. there is a --reply-to option to quilt mail, but i don't know how to use it.
<bytefire> it seems to be looking for a file, i.e. a sent email file
<bytefire> when i supply a sent email it works okay but then it still generates an intro email
<bytefire> no idea how to do it. btw i'm using 0.65
<momken> Hello again
<apowl> Having trouble using environment variables with spaces in them
<momken> I could compile an out-of-tree driver (kernel module) for my mobile-broadband card
<apowl> For example `export space="human readable name"`
<momken> Now how could I use it instead of the current driver?
<apowl> running `env` would give space=human
<apowl> Sorry, interpreting the output of `env` gives space=human
<apowl> but ignores "readable name"
<S0bait> Hello, is it possible for me to see the UDP messages being sent by an application? My goal is to recreate the same type of messages to send to the same target port.
<nacc> apowl: you might want the bash channel?
<nacc> bytefire: i would have assumed it's looking for a message ID
<nacc> bytefire: or ask the quilt developers? i assume they have an issue tracker or a mailing list
<S0bait> anyone?
<bytefire> nacc: yeah posted on mailing list yesterday
<nacc> S0bait: yes -- i think that's what wireshark and others can do
<nacc> bytefire: ok :)
<bytefire> nacc: i thought the same - message id. but it fails with error. something like file not found
<andrej> trying to replicate an existing machine. did the base install of 12.04 (I know, I know; I'm trying to see how an upgrade will affect the current box). The boxes are both x86_64, architecture according to dpkg  amd64
<andrej> doing a dpkg --set-selection from a list of installed packages on the original tries to install a TON of i386 packages on the target - what's going on there?
<Bashing-om> hydrajump: Change grub's resolution . doable .. 1st nake sure grub can accommodate . Boot to th grub menu -> 'c'key for a command line and execute ' vbeinfo' . do you see the desired resolution in that output ?
<bytefire> nacc: here's the exact check from the script: if [ ! -e "$opt_reply_to" ]
<bytefire> then; printf $"File %s does not exist\n" "$opt_reply_to"
<bytefire> exit1
<bytefire> exit 1**
<bytefire> nacc: moreover the /usr/share/doc/README.MAIL file says that patchset emails should automatically use References: header to point to the intro email
<MaxiReglisse> #psc
<nacc> bytefire: i don't konw, sorry
<bytefire> nacc: that's fine :)
<cfoch-al1> hi
<cfoch-al1> what's your favorite program to make mockups quickly?
<nacc> !ot | cfoch-al1
<ubottu> cfoch-al1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aruns> Hi, I am looking for a good DB visualiser that is easy on the CPU for Ubuntu 16.04.
<aruns> I use MySQL Workbench / Sequel Pro at work.
<nacc> aruns: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or a DB channel
<aruns> I know that Workbench is available for Linux, but suspect there are probably other Linux alternatives out there that are less intensive.
<aruns> nacc: OK.
<ducasse> aruns: http://alternativeto.net/software/mysql-workbench/?platform=linux
<aruns> ducasse: Thanks :D
<ducasse> aruns: np, hope it helps you :)
<aruns> ducasse: It does, I forgot about DBeaver
<aruns> ducasse: I mean, tbh, I use the command line for most operations and am for the most part anti GUI, but a DB visualiser is one of the few exceptions for me.
<aruns> It really helps me have a better overview of the records that are returned from my select queries, for a start.
<aruns> Hey Nani, hey Mistermild.
<aruns> It is I, Oscar winner Leonardo Di Caprio, accepting a tin beans award.
<aruns> Hey Nani, is Nani actually your name?
<bazhang> aruns do you have an ubuntu support issue
<aruns> bazhang: Oh sorry I am in wrong chat sorry
<aruns> Wrong terminal window.
<G33kDad> should i ask an "ubuntu core on raspberry pi 2" question here or is there another channel?
<ducasse> G33kDad: maybe #snappy or #ubuntu-arm, depending on the question.
<G33kDad> ducasse: thanks.... i can't get the image from ubuntu.org to boot....
<ducasse> G33kDad: then i'd try #ubuntu-arm.
<MediocreN> um so... this is super offtopic, but i feel like everyone needs to know
<MediocreN> BOGO small boneless wings at all bdubs nationwide today
<MediocreN> http://www.buffalowildwings.com/en/2017_blitzbdubs/
<bazhang> MediocreN, never post that here, as was told before
<IdleOne> MediocreN: very interesting and absolutely useless info.
<somethis> Hello good people ... :-)
<G33kDad> somethis: hello
<bytefire> nacc: so that's a bug in 0.65 the latest version. 0.63 works fine
<Eagle-357> Hello sry for my english I just want where i can find a tchat to talk of informatique in general
<ducasse> Eagle-357: ask in #freenode
<tekk> can anyone recommend an ubuntu based live cd that has no windowing system
<tekk> i just want terminal live cd
<Eagle-357> ok thx
<IdleOne> Eagle-357: there is also #ubuntu-fr
<dmp450> tekk: you could just use ubuntu server
<tekk> oh i didn't realise ubuntu server had a live mode
<tekk> good shout
<Eagle-357> thx IdleOne i've yet look
<ducasse> tekk: iirc the server install does not exactly have a live mode like the desktop version does
<tekk> thats what i thought...
<tekk> but dmp450 says otherwise
<tekk> giving it a go...
<tekk> ok, so i cna confirm there is no live mode
<tekk> as expected
<tekk> urgh
<dmp450> sorry :( I thought it did
<dmp450> You could grab a different linux distro as a live disk with no GUI
<ducasse> tekk: or just use the console from the desktop image
<dmp450> ^
<tekk> ctrl+alt+backspace didn't seem to get me out the desktop environment
<dmp450> tekk: ctrl+alt+f1
<tekk> and the IPMI environment is too crap to navigate mcuh aroudn the desktop
<tekk> ah shit
<dmp450> or f2, etc
<tekk> i got the short cut wrong
<tekk> typical
<tekk> did it not used to be ctrl+alt+backspace
<tekk> or am i old and my brain is shrinking
<dmp450> not sure. I've never used it if it has been
<dmp450> I've always done f1-f6
<ducasse> tekk: it's disabled by default for a long time, enable it with setxkbmap
<tekk> heh
<tekk> nah its fine, i'll use ctrl+alt+f1 then
<ducasse> tekk: 'setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp'
<Blackhawk8100> Ello
<hasanmerkit> hi everybody
<hasanmerkit> i am using windows
<somethis> Could someone give please assist with a hint for a next step? Can't power down my Ubuntu ... "Disabling IRQ #16" ...
<somethis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/888325/cant-power-down-disabling-irq-16
<hasanmerkit> i want to start linux
<somethis> http://imgur.com/a/ZFTqL
<hasanmerkit> what do you recommend
<somethis> <-- description and bios screens
<bazhang> ubuntu hasanmerkit
<dn1987p> hasanmerkit, you can start by using a vm
<hasanmerkit> ubuntu 16.04 on virtualbox?
<Blackhawk8100> Quick question, where do I find the Radeon Open source stuff?
<dn1987p> hasanmerkit, sure
<luksi> Hi all, I have a luks encrypted partition (secondary that holds just personal data) i added entries in fstab and crypttab  however i see the following message when booting: "the disk drive for /mydata is not ready yet or not present" telling me to keep waiting or press S to skip... if i wait all goes OK my guess is that the fstab is tryign to mount
<luksi>  before the luks partition is completely "unlocked" can this be the case? is there any options i can pass to stop this from happening?
<hasanmerkit> thanks
<OerHeks> Blackhawk8100, with 16.04 you will get the open source radeon driver, or AMDgpu opensource, automaticly.
<tekk> whilst this channel is active... i've got a weird situation where the drives on my HBA / backplane fail to enumerate with SCSI command timeouts
<tekk> http://imgur.com/a/Kap8W
<tekk> hangs at boot for a good few minutes attempting with this message before continuing
<Blackhawk8100> 16.04+ I'd assume OerHeks
<Blackhawk8100> ?
<OerHeks> wrong assumption, 16.04 and up.
<Blackhawk8100> Sorry, that it is what I meant
<Blackhawk8100> Thanks!
<ducasse> luksi: try commenting out the fstab line, then reboot and try mounting the mapper device manually.
<meem> Hi there, can someone good with programming explain what this image mean http://imgur.com/mQjH4y1
<nacc> !ot | meem
<ubottu> meem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fox9tails> hello - anybody in here ever deal with a digital microscope on ubuntu 16.04?
<Fox9tails> or at least 14.04?
<vlt> Hello. Is it generally safe to assume that I don’t need to backup my ~/.cache directory?
<luksi> ducasse: it mounts ok when i do that, it also mounts OK if i wait... it seems like it is trying to mount the entry on fstab before the entry on crypttab is done but after sometime it probably retries it and all goes good
<luksi> but i cant get rid of the msg
<ducasse> Fox9tails: that is kind of a narrow question, you might have better luck asking for help in ##linux
<ducasse> vlt: quite safe, yes.
<Fox9tails> ducasse: i will try there. ty.
<vlt> ducasse: Thank you. Any edge case in mind?
<ducasse> vlt: not a single one that i can think of, and i frequently wipe ~/.cache
<donofrio> anyone here keeping up with 17.04?
<benjaminaxis> /amsg 1984+33=? English || Alfred Schaefer Speaks || https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfywkITR1-E || 1984 is here today. We have lost our ability to think and to speak clearly. || Those who do not want us to be able to think, do not want you to understand this. Please copy this video and upload again and share with all of the people you know.
<nacc> !ubuntu+1 | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<vlt> ducasse: Ok, that’s enough to comvince me. Thanks.
<OerHeks> rowdypiper/benjaminaxis, stop spamming such ugly racist spam.
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<rowdypiper> [1] 1984+33=? English (24:02) by Alfred S [+113/-4, 1380 views] [YouTube] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfywkITR1-E ||  Those who do not want us to be able to think, do not want you to understand this. Please copy this video and upload again and share with all of the people you know.
<dax> OerHeks: thanks
<sonOfRa> Is there an easy way to create a live USB stick that uses the proprietary nvidia-drivers rather than nouveau? I'm having trouble with nvidia-drivers on my rig, and they go away with nouveau. I'd like to debug if it's actually nvidia-drivers, or some other software that I have installed...
<elisa871> how can I access the history from an ssh session I had to my machine?
<elisa871> the current history only shows the history of the current tab in the terminal not even the tab next to it
<ducasse> vlt: try to shut down the programs you can conveniently shut down, though. i do, in case something is badly written and gets confused.
<nacc> elisa871: yes, because they are different bash shells
<elisa871> is there any such thing as global history across all the times a user accesses a machine?
<ducasse> vlt: if you wipe it while running, i mean.
<wedgie> elisa871: in many cases the history isn't written to .bash_history until the shell exits
<OerHeks> !info snoopy
<nacc> elisa871: no, not really
<ubottu> snoopy (source: snoopy): execve() wrapper and logger. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-2 (yakkety), package size 29 kB, installed size 118 kB
<dn1987p> would logging into the local machine via ssh show it?
<somethis> Hello good people. Any suggestions on how to go on from here? ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/888325/cant-power-down-disabling-irq-16
<OerHeks> elisa871, standard not for ssh, but see snoopy >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112686/log-ssh-activity
<elisa871> OerHeks: so how to use snoopy for seeing history?
<OerHeks> elisa871, you have to install it first, i guess.
<nacc> elisa871: well, you'd need it already for it to be useful
<elisa871> I did OerHeks
<elisa871> sudo: /home/mona/.bash_history: command not found OerHeks nacc
<nacc> elisa871: what?
<nacc> elisa871: that's not a command and why are you using sudo?
<nacc> elisa871: iirc, you have come in here every few days and asked these sort of questions -- not really a support question (like you've found a bug), but wanting to learn -- which is great, but offtopic IMO. There are lots of great guides and tutorials, books, etc. for learning this
<OerHeks> elisa871, the github page of the maker shows a help, edit  etc/snoopy.ini first  https://github.com/a2o/snoopy
<OerHeks> the log will be pretty raw ..
<kacem> OerHeks: invite
<vlt> ducasse: Sure. In my case it was just about backup.
<OerHeks> kacem, invite what?
<elias_a> People for a cup of coffee?
<bazhang> elias_a, try the offtopic chat
<vlt> Hello. Since the latest update of Ubuntu’s Firefox from 51 to 52 the users complain about an (important) java applet not working anymore. How can we fix this?
<OerHeks> Firefox 52 ... two major changes: support for WebAssembly and the removal of support for NPAPI (Netscape Plugin API) plugins like Silverlight, Java, and others, with the exception of Flash.
<vlt> Right. What can we do?
<OerHeks> vlt,  there maybe a hack to make java work http://www.webupd8.org/2017/03/firefox-52-released-with-webassembly.html
<vlt> OerHeks: Thank you.
<OerHeks> FF esr download, unpack, etc
<Blackhawk8100> How do I disable a built in audio output in Ubuntu?
<elias_a> ikonia: Any news about Skype for linux doing progress? :)
<Blackhawk8100> *crickets*
<bazhang> Blackhawk8100, ubuntu support here, chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blackhawk8100> Isn't what I asked support?  bazhang?
<Wirehunter> !patience | Blackhawk8100
<ubottu> Blackhawk8100: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Blackhawk8100, check pavucontrol and padevchooser
<bazhang> elias_a, skype for ubuntu is in the partner repos
<bazhang> !info skype partner | elias_a
<ubottu> elias_a: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Wirehunter> bazhang, there is the skypeforlinux package now, right? With skype 5, although it's in beta.
<Wirehunter> !info skypeforlinux
<ubottu> Package skypeforlinux does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> Wirehunter, could be, but not in the ubuntu repos
<bazhang> Wirehunter, the repos are where we tell people to install from here
<Wirehunter> bazhang, I see, must be on skype's own repo then.
<bazhang> could be
<Amara> Is it safe for daily desktop usage to mount with noatime? 16.04
<frozenonline> anyone have issues with screen tearing with nvidia graphics?
<Wirehunter> frozenonline, I do.
<bazhang> which card and what drivers, which version of ubuntu
<Wirehunter> frozenonline, Using nvidia-prime. Known issue I think.
<frozenonline> 960m; Drivers 378.13; ubuntu 16.04
<Amara> frozenonline, it is said in the nvidia forum by a mod or something, patches are sent, but it won't be in 16.04.
<bazhang> frozenonline, tearing using what vid player\
<frozenonline> I have an i7 6770HQ; MSI Laptop GP72-6QF
<tatertots> frozenonline: screen tearing in firefox? or any specific application ?
<Amara> it is a known issue with nvidia, both x and kernel needed patches
<frozenonline> firefox mostly and simple watching small videos within VLC, Video Player
<bazhang> frozenonline, what happens with smplayer
<tatertots> frozenonline: in firefox enter "about:config" in the address bar (without the " " of course) and observe your settings
<tatertots> frozenonline: locate "layers.acceleration.force-enabled"
<tatertots> frozenonline: report it's state/status
<frozenonline> haven't tried smplayer
<frozenonline> default | boolean | false
<tatertots> frozenonline: set it to "true"
<bazhang> frozenonline, so why not give it a check
<tatertots> frozenonline: apply the changes, exit and relaunch/restart firefox and test for this so called "tearing"
<tatertots> frozenonline: report observations afterward
<bazhang> frozenonline, does the video have a slightly blue-ish tint to it
<bazhang> does the tearing on vlc come with reszing the window, does vlc start fullscreen
<frozenonline> smplayer seems to work nicely.
<frozenonline> For VLC it happens in reg window and in FS mode
<frozenonline> no change on setting the default value from false to true
<bazhang> so on to test with smplayer, if you so decide
<frozenonline> no bluish tint
<bazhang> not video acceleration then
<frozenonline> oddly enough when using the xvidia settings and switching to intel works fine..
<frozenonline> This may not be the proper venue but I have a question in regards to the nvidia settings; if my display shows. "PRIME Displays cannot be controlled by nvidia-settings and must be configured by an external RandR capable tool.
<Wirehunter> This is why I want to switch over to bumblebee one day.
<frozenonline> Does that may any difference when modifying the xorg.conf file?
<hydrajump> is it possible to use a font .pf2 as a terminal font?
<frozenonline> would upgrading to the latest X11 (1.19) make a difference?
<frozenonline> or it simply an nvidia driver issue or a combination thereof?
<bazhang> frozenonline, doing all that before checking other video players?
<Wirehunter> frozenonline, just google nvidia prime screen tearing, lot's of people having the same issues and possible fixes.
<frozenonline> thanks wire.
<tarelerulz> I want to copy a 5.9 gb file to a thumb drive of 128.   I read online how to format and even mount it so Icould transfer the file.  It still says win95 on Fdisk -l.   It copy file an the last bit it said some kind of error.  I'm lost what should I do ?  I trying to play the file on the PS4.   I having such a hard time getting this working.  Is exfat supported any more.
<Wirehunter> Or workarounds :(
<Wirehunter> You can use bumblebee instead of nvidia prime as well, but I think it's hard to configure. It didn't work for me and I gave up on it.
<Wirehunter> It creates a new xorg instance with the gpu, just to run a specific application and switches off the gpu when it isn't required without logout/reboot.
<james1138> Question about Ubuntu 16.04.02 in the 32 bit version. Is PAE enabled by default or is some manual tweaking needed??
<Arathen> Hiya all. Not sure im in the right place. Is there anyone here with knowledge of the ubuntu classic server image for raspberry pi 2?
<Seven_Six_Two> popey, are you available? You approved my wiki editor application, but I still can't edit the London, Ontario page.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/London
<k1l_> james1138: ubuntu is PAE only :)
<james1138> Mayor Thanks K1l!!  I am using the 64 bit version but I am just plain worn out trying to get my older 32 bit apps to run. On top of that... getting Wine to run 32 bit so I can keep playing my favorite old 32 bit games... yuck. If this grampa had hair - it be yanked out.
<james1138> The only thing I see maybe a issue of Chrome no longer updates 32 bit... but I can live with that.
<k1l_> james1138: ubuntu is multiarch. so you can run 32bit stuff on the 64bit os. and there should not be any doubt to run a 64bit os on a 64bit cpu
<k1l_> james1138: wine runs on 64bit.
<dax> but yeah, as you mentioned the opposite is not true
<james1138> Wine requires 32 bit architure (sorry spelling) to run 32 bit Windows apps.
<dax> (so no 64-bit dependent stuff on 32-bit)
<k1l_> james1138: it depens on 32bit libs which you can install on 64bit ubuntu.
<k1l_> iirc wine will drag in a lot of 32bit libs anyway.
<LFP6> Google isn't really helping me here... If I have an incoming request on 1.2.3.4:80, how would I redirect that to 1.2.3.5:8081, which is on the same machine (I assume using iptables)
<LFP6> I'm having issues binding my server directly to the second IP for some reason... It's a DigitalOcean floating IP, and doesn't appear on ifconfig, so I'm wondering if that could also be causing issues...
<snowrichard>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER snowrichard rycwohzttfex
<hggdh> snowrichard: time to change your password
<LFP6> You added a space there
<LFP6> ^
#ubuntu 2017-03-14
<pavlos> LFP6, enable ip forwarding, then iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 1.2.3.4 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 1.2.3.5:8081
<LFP6> That looks about right - thanks
<dax> hggdh: the random stuff in VERIFY REGISTER is a one-use token, not password :)
<dax> (thankfully, considering how often that happens)
<hggdh> dax: oh, OK
<damccull> Is it possible to do some kind of a file or redirect so that when ssh'ing into a box twice, referencing the same path from the command line will result in two different files? example: I have file /home/me/a.txt that says "you win!" if I cat it from one ssh session, but the same path says "you lose :(" if I cat from a second session. The path would just be
<damccull> an alias to a different file elsewhere on the filesystem, and which one it points to is dependant on the session. Possible in linux/ubunut?
<snowrichard> thanks pw changed
<elricsfate> Hey guys. I have an issue where one of my ssh sessions is colorized for a user and the other one is not
<elricsfate> Ubuntu 16.04
<donofrio> anyone know the status of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaboot/+bug/1606089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606089 in yaboot (Ubuntu) "unable to boot after 'entire disk' install (16.10, ppc)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l_> elricsfate: same server and same user?
<donofrio> it's suppose to have grub2 but only installs yaboot that is not booting on my host
<elricsfate> k1l_: Same server, different user
<LFP6> pavlos: Oddly enough, I bind to 1.2.3.4.5:8081 and still don't see it when I go to 1.2.3.4:80
<k1l_> elricsfate: you can activate shell coloring in the .bashrc in the users home
<LFP6> It must have to be something with DigitalOcean's floating IPs
<elricsfate> k1l_: sudo diff .bashrc ~elricsfate/.bashrc
<elricsfate> Comparing the bashrc of the user with coloring and without coloring shows that there are no differences
<elricsfate> One thing worth noting is that the coloring does work for the user elricsfate when in a screen session
<k1l_> elricsfate: there is force_color_prompt=yes  look into the files if its commented or not
<elricsfate> That got it. Thanks k1l_. Strange that is worked for one user and not the other though? Any idea what might cause that?
<elricsfate> They both appear to have the same $TERM as well
<damccull> elricsfate: this is going to sound dumb, but has the user logged out and in on the non-color term?
<damccull> or sourced the profile
<elricsfate> damccull: To clarify, it is now working after changing the file and then sourcing it
<damccull> typo?
<elricsfate> My question is why the .bashrc was the exact same for both yet one was working and one was not
<elricsfate> damccull: I actually diffed the file between the users, they were both the exact same and had the exact same term value.
<damccull> only thing I know of that affects that is active environment variables and TERM.
<donofrio> anyone know the status of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaboot/+bug/1606089 ??
<k1l_> elricsfate: maybe its set in another env config? or you exported force_color_prompt=yes manually?
<damccull> so maybe someone just changed their file without sourcing or relogging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606089 in yaboot (Ubuntu) "unable to boot after 'entire disk' install (16.10, ppc)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<donofrio> it's suppose to have grub2 but only installs yaboot that is not booting on my host ??
<donofrio> 17.04 was suppose to have grub2
<donofrio> ;(
<damccull> donofrio: we saw your question earlier...no sense spamming it. probably noone knows about it
<bazhang> donofrio, #ubuntu+1 is the place for that
<k1l_> donofrio: for 17.04 ask in #ubuntu+1 or better file a bug directly
<elricsfate> Nope, I just checked. Only place it exists in the working users directory is .bashrc
<elricsfate> and it's commented in the one that was working previously
<damccull> elricsfate: what about the shared profile?
<elricsfate> damccull: Sorry, what's the location of that?
<damccull> i believe ubuntu .profile refs a shared version in etc right?
<elricsfate> diff .profile ~elricsfate/.profile
<elricsfate> No differences
<damccull> hang on while i boot a vm and find that file if it still exits
<damccull> exists
<damccull> elricsfate: look in /etc/profile and /etc/bash_profile as wel
<damccull> but those get read BEFORE the user specific ones
<damccull> so unless you're not overwriting something in those, no dice.
<elricsfate> The difference is that there is no difference in between those files on each users
<elricsfate> *user
<elricsfate> It's working now, just strange that iwasn't before without changing that var.
<damccull> hmm. only thing I can think of is that the file wasn't saved, or had a typo, or wasn't sourced
<donofrio> bazhang, k1l_ Thank you...
<bertman> hi
<Eric_____> hi everyone
<bertman> have a question about bash...
<wedgie> bertman: might be better served in #bash then
<bertman> well seems ubuntu specific
<wedgie> then ask away
<elisa871> check #bash as well bertman
<bertman> i migrated from slackware and the autocompletion acts different
<bertman> e.g. echo some text>>existing file ... autocomplete doesn't work on existing file
<bertman> it does work, just not after >>
<bertman> i have searched for answers online
<k1l_> bertman: did you uncomment the autocompletion part in .bashrc ?
<bertman> all my configs seem to be okay
<wedgie> weird. Works for me.
<nacc> works fine here as well
<bertman> they were uncommented by default
<k1l_> and you are using bash and not zsh or such?
<bertman> i have 2 installs: Trusty and Yakkety... both act the same
<bertman> yes
<bertman> yet i can do such commands in slack and they work fine
<k1l_> works for me, too.
<bertman> that is so strange...
<k1l_> what gives you "echo $SHELL"?
<bertman> /bin/bash
<wedgie> bertman: just to verify your workflow (sorry, this is going to sound stupid and basic but i have to ask) you are typing "echo blah >> " and then pressing TAB, right?
<bertman> that is so strange...es
<bertman> yes
<k1l_> bertman: apt policy bash-completion
<wedgie> and you're expecting that to autocomplete to the name of a file that exists in your current directory
<k1l_> that tells its installed, right?
<bertman> yes that is my expectation
<k1l_> yeah, do you have read permissions in that working directory? :)
<bertman> yes i have perms
<bertman> it's in my home directory
<bertman> k1l: yes it is installed
<k1l_> i just tested on a 16.04 and 17.04. local and remote.
<bertman> autocompletion works.. just not after >>
<k1l_> what terminal is it?
<bertman> echo foo>>bar and bar will not autocomplete as an existing file in directory
<k1l_> but bar does exist? can you test with ".bash"?
<wedgie> ahhhhh
<bertman> i have tried direct terminal, konsole, and several others
<wedgie> that i can reproduce
<bertman> bar does exist
<wedgie> echo foo >>bar does work
<wedgie> note the extra space
<candleglow_> Hi -- I can't find any recent advice on using a Kindle Paperwhite with Ubuntu. It seemed like it used to be as simple as plug in Kindle, load books... but there appears to be no device mounted when I plug it in my Kindle. Help? :)
<k1l_> bertman: do a space before the >>
<bertman> ahhh the space!
<bertman> doesn't have to be there in slackware... strange
<bertman> thanks!!!
<Eric_____> hey?
<marty__> hello?
<Eric_____> help me with playonlinelinux to have 5 imvu clients running
<noobineer> I have a monitor with its EDID not getting detected correctly, it works but not at the highest res, only up to 1024x768, i was reading this guide (https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/plain/Documentation/EDID/HOWTO.txt) about creating a EDID for my monitor, is that worth doing or should I try making an xorg.conf instead? I'm using ubuntu-mate 16.04 and nouveau
<marty__> im running ubuntu 16.04 and having errors with getting my vm's working
<Eric_____> hey Oeheks?
<Eric_____> help me with playonlinelinux to have 5 imvu clients running
<Eric_____> help me with playonlinelinux to have 5 imvu clients running
<Eric_____> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Eric_____
<ubottu> Eric_____: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Eric_____> ubottu u had 5 imvu clients before?
<ubottu> Eric_____: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tatertots> noobineer: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> noobineer: when its done..say so
<elricsfate> OK, no idea what's up here. It would appear that color only works in my terminal if I source .bashrc but this is only the case for one user
<elricsfate> Anyone know what might cause that?
<Eric_____> anyne have playonlinux?
<pavlos> elricsfate, do you mean ls --color=auto
<elricsfate> No, I mean a colored prompt
<r_rios> Hello, all. My wired network keeps disconnecting from times to times and I have to restart the nm service for it to come back
<r_rios> Any reason why this is happening? My ethernet card is an nForce
<wedgie> elricsfate: is your .bashrc sourced in that user's .profile?
<elricsfate> pavlos: I.E The green bash user@host
<pavlos> elricsfate, there is a #force_color_prompt=yes in .bashrc if you uncomment, I guess you get color prompt
<elricsfate> The profile of the user that works and that doesn't work is the exact same
<elricsfate> pavlos: yes, that has already been done
<Bashing-om> r_rios: A thought: have you set msi=0 msix=0 ?
<elricsfate> and it does not work for the user that is having issues, only if the file is sourced manually
<tatertots> Eric_____: playonlinux most likely has their own irc chat room/channel
<r_rios> Bashing-om: I had to, otherwise the network wouldn' t work at all
<elricsfate> This is why it's confusing. The files between the working user and the non-working user are the same. The non-working user even has that setting uncommented but will only work when .bashrc is sourced manually.
<Eric_____> tatertots how i have 5 imvu clients running?
<wedgie> elricsfate: is the non-working user's defult shell bash? (as opposed to something else)
<r_rios> Now it works, but it disconnects spontaneously from times to times
<Bashing-om> r_rios: K; My result also . Sorry then - no other thought .
<elricsfate> The term and shell are the same for both users
<r_rios> Bashing-om: No problem, thanks for the help :)
<elricsfate> putty-256color and /bin/bash
<Bashing-om> r_rios: :(, no help as much as I might have hoped .
<pavlos> elricsfate, so I uncommented that line, the next term I popped shows user@host as green but you say your user does not experience that
<wedgie> elricsfate: well, if it works once you source .bashrc manually then that strongly suggests that it isn't being sourced on its own.
<r_rios> Bashing-om: At least you tried
<elricsfate> This is right here in my profile https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/oYWHvfp6fGPkNwrkrGjd315M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<elricsfate> I have a .bash_profile Will that override?
<elricsfate> That seems to be the difference betweent eh two, bet that's it.
<wedgie> unsure. rename it for a min to test
<pavlos> elricsfate, I have .profile with the same contents you pasted. I have a .bashrc but not a .bash_profile
<elricsfate> Got it, it was the .bash_profile
<elricsfate> Added the source for .bashrc into the .bash_profile and she is working like a charm. Thanks for the help guys. Good call on that wedgie
<starks> is devel repo rolling or subject to freezes?
<Jordan_U> starks: Subject to freezes.
<starks> thx
<Jordan_U> starks: You're welcome.
<Eric_____> anyone have playonlinux on ubunt?
<tubal> Hi. I'm wondering, what is the little app(let) that appears when a program crashes?
<tubal> I think it's Ubuntu-specific, but I could be wrong.
<turista> hello every1, I've got in trouble with installing the lubuntu desktop qt version in this ubuntu 16.10
<Jordan_U> tubal: Apport. Which appears to be an Ubuntu project that aims to be usable by other distributions. I don't know if any other distros use it though.
<turista> Errors were encountered while processing:
<turista>  /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-workspace_4%3a5.7.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<turista> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tubal> Jordan_U: Ah. Yeah, that looks like the one. Thanks/
<Jordan_U> tubal: You're welcome.
<turista> anyone any idea?
<Bashing-om> !info plasma-workspace xenial
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 7154 kB, installed size 33045 kB
<pitthacker> hello
<PipeItToDevNull> Hi
<hhee> morn!
<pitthacker> lol
<pitthacker> nice nick mantra
<pitthacker> you a hacker?
<pitthacker2> pitthacker: i am working on it.. my hacker idol is in this room
<nicomachus> I'm trying to use the network manager applet in System Settings to adjust my DNS for ipv6, but it won't let me enter a period in the box
<nicomachus> that's...new
<nicomachus> oh. nvm. i'm dumb.
<B105PH3RE> having an issue with one of my linux boxes, its got a Radeon HD6850 and I don't have an option for AMDGPU driver but I install xserver.xorg.video.amdgpu and created a xorg.conf with options and such but I only have opengl 3.3 instead of 4.1 so one of my games won't launch any ideas, do I need the amdgpu-pro package instead and i'm using xubuntu 16.04 on that system btw
<Eric_____> hey help me with wine program loader?
<krazzgal> "I've been aware of the Jew deception against humanity for several years now and although it seems hopeless at times, I've seen a huge awakening recently that gives me hope." || "You really say the words Alfred. This is your best, most daring video yet! You name the Jew and explain how they make the good guy the bad guy, and the bad guy the good guy. How they planed to exterminate the Germans, etc. I'm Tweeting this out. Well done!﻿"
<nicomachus> !ops | krazzgal
<ubottu> krazzgal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<dax> nicomachus: (elky and I are awake and hunting them)
<dax> (but thank you anyway)
<nicomachus> happy hunting!
<nicomachus> mostly just testing whether this works. Having some DNS issues here...
<nicomachus> IRC works fine though.
<dimas008_> dimas
<dimas008_> hay
<dimas008_> wtf
<dimas008_> hemm
<dimas008_> hayy
<dimas008_> w0y?
<dimas008_> hayy
<Insi22> Loyality to jewishness is loyality to oppression and world domination. The only way to end jewish supremecy and oppression is for jewish women to race mix with black men. This is the only answer. israel also must transform and learn to become multicultural by race mixing with blacks and palastainans.
<dimas008_> ubuntu?
<dimas008_> backbox
<Eric_____> help me?
<israphial> With what
<Eric_____> i need to run 5 imvu clients on playonlinux
<Eric_____> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8FNh8BJPZw
<israphial> Nope, can't help you there.
<israphial> Am noob.
<AndroUser> Lol
<israphial> Does anyone here use Weechat?
<Eric_____> -_- ill ask other someone
<dimas008_> ada orang indo
<Andersleafar> 1
<xz> hi there, has anobody done Android VM on Ubuntu?
<xz> with google play working?
<cfhowlett> no shortage of vidos, xz.  see the ytubez
<Eric_____> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8FNh8BJPZw i need help with it
<xz> cfhowlett: have you done that?
<cfhowlett> xz, once.
<xz> cfhowlett: I'm just looking for couple of questiuons answered
<xz> cfhowlett: was google play working for you fully?
<cfhowlett> yep, but as I said: once.  a long time ago
<xz> cfhowlett: in other words, can I download just any app that's normally available on mobile device?
<cfhowlett> so far as I know, yes
<xz> cfhowlett: awesome, how did you get that VM? did you use some virtualbox + an image like androVM, or some dedicated emulator?
<cfhowlett> I remember using vbox and the standard, at that time, image
<Eric_____> where virtualbox?
<xz> cfhowlett: ok, it might have been then vbox + androvm
<cfhowlett> http://www.osboxes.org/android-x86/ xz
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Eric_____
<ubottu> Eric_____: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Eric_____> i click  virtualbox 5.1?
<marty__> aloha
<cfhowlett> mahalo, marty__
<xz> cfhowlett: I just found out 'bluesstacks' for windows, looks like pretty cool thing
<xz> cfhowlett: will look around more, maybe there is such out-of-the-box solution for UBUNTU as well
<marty__> wow this is sorta active,
<cfhowlett> xz, perhaps :  http://emulatorforpc.com/best-android-emulator-ubuntu/
<Eric_____> ubuntu which one i ckick?
<Eric_____>     VirtualBox 5.1.16 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack  All supported platforms     Support for USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 devices, VirtualBox RDP, disk encryption, NVMe and PXE boot for Intel cards. See this chapter from the User Manual for an introduction to this Extension Pack.     The Extension Pack binaries are released under the VirtualBox Personal Use and Evaluation License (PUEL).     Please install the extension pack with the sa
<cfhowlett> xz, imho: the android SDK is preferred.  YMMV
<xz> cfhowlett: I just want to make sure google play works, so if SDK works fine with google play, I cna try that
<marty__> im using ubuntu 16.04, i have run a couple of basic of iso's through my vmware, its all ubuntu so when the vm asks for permission install for grub im confused
<cfhowlett> marty__, say "yes"
<marty__> "yes"
<cfhowlett> ....... give the installer permission to install
<marty__> lol thanks. it wont error my current iso?
<cfhowlett> marty__, it's a virtual machine.  how, exactly, do you see this effecting the host?
<Eric_____> ybottu? which i click?
<Eric_____>     VirtualBox 5.1.16 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack  All supported platforms     Support for USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 devices, VirtualBox RDP, disk encryption, NVMe and PXE boot for Intel cards. See this chapter from the User Manual for an introduction to this Extension Pack.     The Extension Pack binaries are released under the VirtualBox Personal Use and Evaluation License (PUEL).     Please install the extension pack with the sa
<nicomachus> Eric_____: please stop that
<marty__> im still new to alot of this, and i am a double checker, i apologize if this seems tedious but thank you
<marty__> your right
<Eric_____> ok
<cfhowlett> marty__, no worries
<Eric_____> u said add extension pack
<cfhowlett> Eric_____, 1.  install virtualbox.  2. install extension pack.  3.  done
<Eric_____> it said Could not open "Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.1.16-113841-1.vbox-extpack"
<cfhowlett> install virtualbox first!
<Olanzapin> dumb question but how do i do when an application freezez and become a zombie...
<cfhowlett> Olanzapin, my method:  ps -x, find the zombie, then kill -9 PID
<nicomachus> Olanzapin: Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal, `sudo pkill application_name` for me.
<Olanzapin> Ok thank you... :)'
<Eric_____> hey howelet youtube will help me with install virtualbox
<Eric_____> hey howelet?
<Eric_____> do i click windows hosts?
<Eric_____> do i click os x hosts?
<Eric_____> do i click Linux distributions?
<ferret_tails> I accidentally messed up my /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf file
<ferret_tails> how can I restore it?
<cfhowlett> ferret_tails, you did back it up, right?
<PipeItToDevNull> ferret_tails, Revert the backup you made
<B105PH3RE> thats why you should backup first original
<ferret_tails> cfhowlett: I did, but it's a modified version
<ferret_tails> isn't there any way to get it back with apt?
<cfhowlett> ferret_tails, ?  the .cnf file = configuration.  it's established on first run, IIRC
<ferret_tails> oh... let me try that then
<PipeItToDevNull> ferret_tails, move your file and reinstall the package
<cfhowlett> ferret_tails, rename the current file to foo.OLD and reinstall
<ferret_tails> I did 'apt-get install --reinstall openssl' and it didn't restore the .cnf file
<PipeItToDevNull> ferret_tails, Was your file moved
<PipeItToDevNull> Or was it present
<ferret_tails> it was moved
<PipeItToDevNull> Purge, then install
<ferret_tails> woah... that's going to delete a /lot/ of deps
<ferret_tails> actually... you know what I could do? I could download the file from my other computer :1
<ferret_tails> why didn't I think of that earlier
<ferret_tails> oh... dpkg option --force-confmiss
<ferret_tails> oh! there we go
<ferret_tails> that did it
<ferret_tails> whew... that fixed it
<ferret_tails> thanks everyone
<Eric_____> howelet?
<Eric_____> i opened an terminal on ubuntu then typed "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<Eric_____> thats easy to do on terminal
<askb> Any reason ubuntu 16.04 keep marking a packege for autoremoval ?
<Aaron> askb, it could be because. Of libraries, and such... but Don't worry.
<askb> Aaron, facter is being marked for auto removal after puppet4 is installed,
<askb> doing this impacting our scripting, since we facter a lot to check the version of ubuntu
<Aaron> askb, then hit Cancel. or update your scripting libraries. either one ;)
<askb> Is there a way such facter is not marked for autoremoval when puppet is installed
<Aaron> askb, use aptitude ;)
<Aaron> man aptitude
<Jakeukalane> hello, I have a HDD with 3 partitions and in two of those partitions (as they were used formerly from other computers), I have not full access in all archives. I mean, there is a lock in some of the archives. How can I safely change the permissions so I can read those folders?
<Jakeukalane> https://ibin.co/3FVFdWU0yYKe.png
<PipeItToDevNull> Jakeukalane, What filesystem are those?
<Jakeukalane> ext4
<Jakeukalane> mmmm
<Jakeukalane> no
<Jakeukalane> PipeItToDevNull, yes, it was ext4
<PipeItToDevNull> Just chown the directories
<Jakeukalane> sudo chown -R user ?
<PipeItToDevNull> How did you mount that?
<Jakeukalane> automatically, is not the partition that I do not own, only few archives
<PipeItToDevNull> Who owns them?
<PipeItToDevNull> ls -al
<Jakeukalane> there are three colums, the firs  one is one with the permission and the other two seems like owners?
<PipeItToDevNull> owner user and group
<Jakeukalane> the problem seems to be in the permissions as there are some with drwx----- and -rw-r--r-- but others with drwxrwxr-x.  that is my question, what is better change the permissions to less restrictive or change the owner?
<PipeItToDevNull> Who is the owner
<Jakeukalane> not me.  the computer when they were created is broken now so I think is safe to change the user
<PipeItToDevNull> Yep
<Jakeukalane> nice, that is solved. what permissions are better?  for normal use
<PipeItToDevNull> If it came from another install just chown the whole thing to your user
<Jakeukalane> great
<PipeItToDevNull> The permissions should be fine
<Jakeukalane> solved, thank you very much
<PipeItToDevNull> Yep
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Aaron> lol someone is trying to identify my nick ;)
<lotuspsychje> !ghost | Aaron
<ubottu> Aaron: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<Aaron> lotuspsychje, thank you but. no thanks. ;)
<temhaa> hello. I have disk partitions. And They are not mounted . If I use mount command. I can access to disks. But whenevert server reboot should I  run mount command again? If Its yes, how can I solve this one.
<temhaa> as I search it says write to fstab.
<lotuspsychje> temhaa: this partition is ntfs perhaps?
<vlt> Hello. I want to find a file containing string1 and string2. Can grep natively do that or do I have to write something around it?
<Stanley00> vlt: not sure if this works, grep -e string1 -e string2
<lotuspsychje> vlt: or this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<vlt> Thanks!
<Stanley00> vlt: nvm, it just looks for string1 or string2, not both
<roko> In ubuntu how can I print the output of the file to stdout using cat as well as pipe the output to a diffenret command and get that commands output as well on a single line?
<Seven_Six_Two> popey, are you available? You approved my wiki editor application, but I still can't edit the London, Ontario page.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/London
<roko> I am trying cat tt.txt | xargs -I {} aws s3 cp s3://temp/{} -. If tt.txt has 1 and 1 ahs contents "abc" I want it to print out as "1 abc"
<ducasse> roko: 'tee'?
<CrazyTux> hello, is Ubuntu 16.04 that is LTS more stable than 16.10?
<roko> ducasse: I tried tee as "cat tt.txt | tee tmp.txt | xargs -I {} aws s3 cp s3://samidh1/{} -"
<Seven_Six_Two> wc
<CrazyTux> off late I facing some problem wiht 16.10
<roko> ducasse: doesn't work though
<CrazyTux> random freezing
<CrazyTux> thinking of removing 16.10 entirely and installing LTS.
<CrazyTux> I hope Ubuntu addresses this problem asap.
<wedgie> roko: try in #bash
<OerHeks> CrazyTux, buy better hardware
<CrazyTux> I have a brand new laptop that I bought this month.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: you already asked this question 20 times here
<CrazyTux> one more question. If there are two linux distros installed on a single laptop do both of them need to have separate swap partitions for them. Could this be the reason for random freezing. One of the distros not being created with a separated swap partition at the time of installation?
<CrazyTux> yes. I haven't got a satisfactory solution.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: no, and no.
<CrazyTux> I like to use Ubuntu Mate 16.10 but not able to.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: thats not true, you have been suggested many things to try, hence you refuse to take action
<OerHeks> oh , this is a new one .. such details should be included a long time ago
<CrazyTux> lotuspsychje, please. I have followed every suggestion given here.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: if you would have followed suggestions, you would have tested 16.04.2 already
<CrazyTux> I need 16.10.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: why?
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: why dont you just try it out, instead of keep comming back here trolling the same questions over and over?
<CrazyTux> I have used 16.04 before.
<CrazyTux> No. I am not trolling.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: so why do you ask if 16.04 is more stable then 16.10?
<CrazyTux> I am a newbie and don't have much knowledge about all these distro. I was just curious. Just want that problem solved.
<OerHeks> maybe 14.04.5 is more stable
<ducasse> CrazyTux: what happened when you tried 16.04?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: and was it 16.04 or 16.04.2?
<CrazyTux> Actually, I have never used Ubuntu. I have used Lubuntu LTS and that was on my old laptop.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: then why are you here?
<CrazyTux> On my new laptop I have Xubuntu 16.10 and Mint Serena installed.
<CrazyTux> and this Xubuntu 16.10 is giving these headaches.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: so you haven't tried xenial. i suggest you do so.
<CrazyTux> Ok. If that solves the problem, let me see.
<CrazyTux> thanks. Will install that and check.
<Night__> ffs trying to type commands in to a remote desktop session on windos to a backend linux service with a phone is a roayal pain,  with a cellphone. autocorrect sudo to dude adding capitals and space where there should be none....
<ducasse> CrazyTux: i think it is something you definitely need to check. make sure to install 16.04 and not 16.04.2, then try installing the hwe stack later if necessary.
<CrazyTux> why not 16.04.2 directly?
<CrazyTux> and I don't need Ubuntu. I need Ubuntu Mate.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: because .02 has the kernel and x.org stack from 16.10.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: if you need mate, why are you on xubuntu now?
<CrazyTux> that seems to be complicated for a beginner like me.
<CrazyTux> I have installed Mate and Lubuntu DEs on it.
<CrazyTux> I worked on Mate for a while and seem to like that.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: when i say 'ubuntu', read '*ubuntu'. install any flavor you want.
<CrazyTux> ok.
<ayogi> hello, how can i setup, NAT port forwarding in ubuntu, so that, when a user tries to connect to the machine over a port, it forwards the connection to private machine on port 3306
<oqui> hello, am trying to create a service that starts/stops my ruby on rails app using upstart which I've written here. https://dpaste.de/rsbz however, I still don't get the app up and running. It's throwing unhelpful logs messages. What could be doing wrong? Thanks
<ayogi> this is basically to allow access to a private database, from internet
<ducasse> CrazyTux: the reason .02 has the 16.10 hwe stack now is that it will be supported for five years, so newer kernels etc are backported to it to give support for new hardware.
<CrazyTux> ducasse, then .02 would be suitable for my laptop which has newer hardware.
<CrazyTux> and probably because of this issue I had to go for 16.10 in the first place.
<CrazyTux> I had some apps like pdf viewers in 16.04 which were incompatible with some files, I think.
<CrazyTux> I had some pdf files that used to ask for password in 16.04. But, in 16.10 they don't.
<ducasse> ayogi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/320121/simple-port-forwarding#410467
<CrazyTux> I am quite ok with 16.10 despite the fact that it has short support period. It is just this random freezing that needs to be sorted out.
<tzfrs> Hello guys, I don't know if it's the correct place, but I have a problem with increasing a partition with GParted on Ubuntu 16.04 I have a 232GB SSD mounted on /dev/sdb. /dev/sdb1 contains my windows installation, /dev/sdb3 my ubuntu installation. /dev/sdb1 is currently 203 GB big, /dev/sdb3 19.53. I have 9.77 GB unallocated disk space, but can't increase the size of /dev/sdb5 (main linux partiition) When I click on resize, I can't
<tzfrs> type in any number and it always stays at 0
<ducasse> CrazyTux: pdf files have *nothing* to do with hardware support. and try 16.04 first.
<CrazyTux> ok
<ducasse> tzfrs: can you post a screenshot of gparted's main window with that disk selected on imgur?
<ayogi> ducasse: i already did that, but it's not working
<tzfrs> Sure, one second
<tzfrs> ducasse: http://i.imgur.com/COJQy3W.png
<tzfrs> Reason behind this was, when I created my Ubuntu partition I thought 20 GB would be enough but totally forgot about swap, and now I'm coming onto my limits with 14 gb :p
<tzfrs> I already tried to do the same in Windows but Windows didn't even let me shrink the partition in the first place. In Gparted the shrinking worked.
<ducasse> tzfrs: you see the linux partitions (sdb5 and sdb6) are inside a so-called 'extended' partition (think of it as a container for partitions), and the free space comes outside that _and_ after another partition. to increase a partition the free space has to be next to it.
<tzfrs> ducasse, so I need to somehow move it into /dev/sdb3? Or just after /dev/sdb3 instead of before?
<CrazyTux> ducasse, I have a copy of Xubuntu 16.04.2 with me. I'll try the live usb of that and check if I can open those pdf files without password.
<CrazyTux> then, I'll decide on installing 16.04
<tzfrs> i.e. does it also need to be on the same level as /sdb5 and /sdb5 or at the same level as /sdb3 but coming right after it?
<ducasse> tzfrs: you can just delete the swap and merge that free space with the linux partition, then make a new swap in the free space. or arrange everything so the free space can be moved into sdb3.
<tzfrs> Alright, let me try that, thank you
<ducasse> CrazyTux: the password problem is completely separate, ignore that for now. if it works otherwise we can work on fixibg the pdf stuff.
<ducasse> tzfrs: np :)
<CrazyTux> ok.
<ayogi> how can i remove the rule that was added using: "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE"
<ducasse> tzfrs: remember to delete or comment out the swap entry for /etc/fstab and create a new one for the new swap you create. we can help you with that if you get problems.
<tzfrs> I pressed right click on the swap partition, pressed swapoff, deleted the swap partition, then resized the /sdb5 and increased the size. Did I do that correctly?
<tzfrs> ducasse, It know looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/Qhd48RZ.png
<tzfrs> So far so good, or did I do something wrong already? :p
<ayogi> how can i restart the iptables in ubuntu?
<ducasse> tzfrs: that looks good. you are doing this from a live image, right?
<tzfrs> Uh
<tzfrs> I would like to tell you yes, but no
<ducasse> ayogi: iptables -F to flush
<tzfrs> My USB-Stick broke some weeks ago, didn't get a new one yet
<anddam> can someone on 16.04 or 16.10 confirm Ubuntu Web Browser doesn't reflect System Settings > Universal Access > Large Text setting?
<ayogi> ducasse: i do not want to flush, i just want to restart so that the rules i removed takes affect
<ducasse> tzfrs: ok, then exit without saving. you can't grow a partition you are 'standing' on, if you know what i mean.
<ayogi> flush will remove all rules right?
<tzfrs> I think I understand, but I already increased the size. Or aren't we talking about increasing?
<ducasse> ayogi: then use '-D rulenumber'
<ayogi> ducasse: yeah that i did
<ducasse> tzfrs: did you press apply?
<tzfrs> Yes
<tzfrs> And it worked already
<ayogi> but after that do i have to restart so that the rules take affect?
<ducasse> tzfrs: everything seems to be fine? check from a shell with 'df -h' that space looks correct.
<tzfrs> Yeah it does. Just wanted to make a screenshot to show you
<tzfrs> http://i.imgur.com/YeXqEYS.png
<ducasse> tzfrs: ok, good. then create a new swap, if you need one at all.
<tzfrs> Don't think so tbh. 16GB should be enough, right? I'm just using an IDE for developing, and only PHP, so not even something which needs compiling power :p
<ducasse> tzfrs: looks good, although i'm not a big fan of doing it that way :)
<ducasse> tzfrs: you have 16gb ram? and you don't use hibernate?
<tzfrs> In the ideal world I would have a completely separate ssd for ubuntu
<tzfrs> You mean, hibernation features of the OS?
<ducasse> tzfrs: yep.
<tzfrs> I didn't set any settings explicity, so I still have the default settings. I could check
<anddam> also I cannot zoom in Browser using ctrl-+, this seems an old issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/493420
<ducasse> tzfrs: that's ok.
<tzfrs> kk
<anddam> any hint about using Epiphany in a (at least) decent way?
<ducasse> tzfrs: hibernate is not enabled by default in ubuntu.
<tzfrs> Is there a way to assign the other 10gig as well to the ubuntu partition or no chance without a live cd?
<tzfrs> Ah okay
<ducasse> tzfrs: ok, then just put a comment in front of the swap line in /etc/fstab
<tzfrs> In front of this one: UUID=f7ce185f-b5ec-4c74-9be0-02bdd6a17add none            swap    sw           $
<tzfrs>  ?
<ayogi> guys, i think i have locked myself out from a server, i setup a iptables rule and now it's not allowing to login via ssh
<tzfrs> At least it says swap
<ducasse> tzfrs: yep.
<ayogi> i have one active connection from where i am logged in, but not able to create another connection
<anddam> oh my bad it's not Ephyphany, it's webbrowser-app package, based on "Oxide"
<tzfrs> ty
<tzfrs> done
<ducasse> tzfrs: that should be it. let me take a look at that screenshot again, hang on.
<anddam> still any hint appreciated
<tzfrs> Can also send you a new one if you want
<tzfrs> anddam, can confirm. Text doesn't get any bigger
<tzfrs> Same on Chrome though
<anddam> but chrome isn't an Ubuntu UI package
<anddam> packages
<tzfrs> True, just wanted to share the information
<anddam> tzfrs: I mentioned two things tho', one is the UI per se, the other is the page content
<anddam> tzfrs: thanks
<anddam> tzfrs: just to be clear you're talking about the Universal Access thing right?
<anddam> not the ctrl-+ that won't magnify page content
<tzfrs> I got it in German, so I'm not 100% sure, but I went to "System Settings -> "Zugangshilfen"" and activated "Large Texts"
<anddam> Gut
<tzfrs> http://i.imgur.com/gzJ0pDt.png
<anddam> so it's the UI thing
<anddam> on a separate level the browser won't zoom the page content, at least not in an "usual" way, and it has no help, or "about" menu
<tzfrs> Yeah, looks pretty minimalistic. Didn't even know they have their own browsers.
<anddam> I think it's good they have a minimalistic browser, if it wasn't C++ I'd honestly feel more compelled to contribute
<tzfrs> I'm sure there are some use cases
<tzfrs> Btw, how do I delete a shortcut from my start menu in Ubuntu? My PhpStorm shortcut is somehow messed up and I wanted to recreate it.
<anddam> whats the start menu?
<anddam> Dash
<anddam> ?
<tzfrs> Yeah, I think it's Dash
<ducasse> tzfrs: i've been looking at it, and i've got a few concerns about resizing that other partition, especially without a live image. could you come back later today when there are more people here i can check with?
<tzfrs> I'm coming from a Windows background
<anddam> tzfrs: how did you install phpstorm?
<tzfrs> ducasse, don't worry, I just asked my neighbors, they can borrow me an USB-Stick this evening, then I could do it from the live cd
<tzfrs> anddam, I extracted the contents to /opt/jetbrains/phpstorm and ran the phpstorm.sh script in the /bin folder. On my work laptop it worked without problems, but somehow on my desktop the shortcut looks kinda different. And it's also a shortcut to a project instead of phpstorm even though phpstorm get's opened and not the project. kinda weird
<ducasse> tzfrs: good.
<tzfrs> I thought maybe I would just delete phpstorm all together and reinstall it. would be the most easy way
<ducasse> tzfrs: looks different as in different icon?
<tzfrs> http://i.imgur.com/kxISRib.png
<tzfrs> Looks like this
<anddam> tzfrs: check .local/share/applications for a .desktop entry for phpstorm
<ducasse> tzfrs: ^ that :)
<tzfrs> Ah
<tzfrs> And just delete it?
<anddam> move it as reference, unless you want to reinstall or know desktop files well enough to rewrite it
<tzfrs> I think I need to relog now, one sec
<tzfrs> Yep, deleted it, and now after relogging I have the normal one again.
<tzfrs> Thank you guys
<tzfrs> Have to say, I like Ubuntu. Would just be nice to see more support for it by other companies.
<tzfrs> Well, not only Ubuntu, Linux in general.
<ducasse> tzfrs: just checked, you cannot move the beginning of an in-use partition as i thought. so you better get that usb first :)
<tzfrs> Alright ducasse. I'll try it out in like 8 hours. :) Thank you in advance
<ducasse> tzfrs: np :)
<einstein> python3.6 is what is offered official now? when will uubntu shit to py3.6 ?
<ducasse> einstein: probably not until ubuntu 17.10
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/Python36Transition
<OerHeks> oh, it is optional in yakkety 16.10 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3.6
<einstein> say i need a ppa of some package, then how do i use ubuntu itself to search for those?
<einstein> I don't like to google and open other articles which have , or may have the old ppa, and for every article googling is just too ineffective
<ducasse> einstein: open a browser, go to ppa.launchpad.net and search. if that fails, try google.
<V7> I can't install php7.0 on ubuntu
<V7> 16.04
<OerHeks> include your ubuntu verion in the searchstring
<V7> It doesn't work
<V7> Apache2
<ducasse> !doesntwork | V7
<ubottu> V7: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<V7> ducasse: ... ?
<OerHeks> V7, why not?
<ducasse> V7: read the message from ubottu
<V7> php code doesn't work means that apache2 outputs only php string not data
<einstein> On ubuntu packages? how do i installl it OerHeks
<computer2000> Hi, while compiling openFrameworks on Armbian Desktop I get "glesv1_cm & glesv2 not installed" - how do I get these?
<einstein> OerHeks: the link that you gave is unclear when it comes to installation, does it even has a ppa?
<V7> like <?php echo "123"; ?> will output <?php echo "123"; ?>
<V7> So ... php doesn't work
<V7> I've tried to reinstall, but ... no result
<einstein> i am on xenial OerHeks
<OerHeks> einstein, that url shows it is available for yakkety, i didn't say it is for xenial.
<V7> ducasse: so ?
<einstein> but xenial is 16.10/
<OerHeks> einstein, no, it is not.
<cfhowlett> einstein, false  xenial = 16.04
<OerHeks> einstein, this page gives some answers, i doubt using a ppa for python. http://askubuntu.com/questions/865554/how-do-i-install-python-3-6-using-apt-get
<einstein> i also did dist-upgrade so that i can get the latest, but still it doesn't dist-upgrade as it's still xenial
<OerHeks> latest as in latest packages for xenial. to upgrade to 16.10, see the distro upgrade factoid
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS
<vlt> Hello. Is there a recommended way to have Firefox ESR (and regular updates) on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<einstein> i do have pip and virtualenv OerHeks i tried 3.6 but for that too i need python3.6 alreaady, i don't get that answer that use pyenv /?
<OerHeks> vlt, no, the url i gave you explains what to do
<OerHeks> einstein, ehh what?
<OerHeks> einstein, now you make no sense, you already tried python 3.6 on xenial?
<einstein> see answer by nick T
<einstein> OerHeks: no
<noals> salut, j'ai des problèmes de résolution avec ubuntu, si je change la résolution, l'ensemble de mon bureau ubuntu ne rentre plus dans l'écran. pareil pour une app que je programme, si je la passe en pleine écran, l'image est coupé. une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?
<OerHeks> einstein, my last advise: upgrade to yakkety if you *need*  python 3.6
<einstein> upgrade to yakkety? how ?
<einstein> i am on xenial, and i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade already
<OerHeks> einstein, read back, that has been answered.
<noals> oh it's english here, sorry, i have some resolution probleme if i change my resolution or if i put a app i program in fullscreen, the image is cut, any idea ?
<OerHeks> noals, if a program uses a lower resolution, and after closing it your system keeps that resolution, go to Systemsettings > displays > and set it correct + hit 'apply'
<noals> i found a guide for my problem, im trying it right now DerHeks https://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/07/17/ubuntu-10-04-fixing-the-monitor-resolution-with-xrandr/
<OerHeks> noals, .. old tutorial ..
<noals> ok i check your setting DerHeck
<noals> DerHeks*
<noals> no, that dont solve my problem, my desktop is cut just by changing my resolution. DerHeks
<einstein> whats teh use of dist-upgrade if it doesnt upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 ?
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<einstein> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<OerHeks> einstein, but you know that already, newer packages, not newer ubuntu version
<OerHeks> verry usefull indeed
<cfhowlett> einstein, different command!!!! dist-upgrade upgrades the current OS only.  and you said you were already on xenial which IS 16.04.  more clarity from you might lead to clearer answers \
<einstein> but i get just apt update and get newer packages? and then apt upgrade to get newer installed packages and deps too?
<OerHeks> noals, logout, login, ans all should be fine, and don't play that game untill it is fixed
<cfhowlett> einstein, apt update installs **nothing**.  it updates your software library database
<OerHeks> update = new lists
<noals> well im programming it, if i cant test in fullscreen mode it kinda sux u know
<einstein> cfhowlett: i meant apt upgrade
<noals> and the guide doesnt solve my problem either DerHeks
<einstein> so how is this dist-upgrade different from apt upgrade? i thought dist-upgrade changes my ubuntu version,
<OerHeks> noals, again: logout, login, and all should be fine, and don't play that game untill it is fixed
<einstein> but found out it does't upgrade the distribution at all, and this dist-upgrade name is "deceptive and misleading"
<OerHeks> LoLz
<cfhowlett> einstein, suggest you spend about 10 minutes of education with your terminal.  man apt         will give you a comprehensive explanation
<noals> well since there was an update i try brb DerHeks
<einstein> cfhowlett: OerHeks i did
<einstein> I did read lots of manuals and dpkg , apt ,etc
<einstein> but nothing
<OerHeks> einstein, "apt-get dist-upgrade does not upgrade Linux distributions (though it does update kernels). From the manual on apt-get"  from the official linux manual.
<noals> DerHeks well no changes, what did they do with their update that its fucked up like that ? my sound doesnt even works and now that ><
 * OerHeks noticed his spam/language filter worked
<OerHeks> noals,  so you are a programmer, fix it?
<noals> DerHeks well i just use ubuntu for that, im not really familiar wih ubuntu itself DerHeks
<OlofL> how do I upgrade ubuntu here? im stuck with some dependencies. http://pastebin.com/TfQWfRAx
<noals> DerHeks i even tryed some tuto, updating my kernel and stuff to have the sound but nothing did works while my sound card should be supported without modification ><
<ZetFury> test
<popey> Seven_Six_Two: hello - what's your launchpad ID? (also, logout and back into the wiki)
<popey> Seven_Six_Two: also, refresh the page once you logout/in
<OerHeks> OlofL, see line 56:
<OerHeks> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<OlofL> OerHeks: yes, but it didnt work either.
<noals> DerHecks is there a way to get back to previous version ? like canceling the last 3 or 4 updates ?
<noals> DerHeks is there a way to get back to previous version ? like canceling the last 3 or 4 updates ?
<cfhowlett> noals, ubuntu doesn't support rollbacks
<noals> damn
<OlofL> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/G96a2PpS
<noals> i will ask on a forum later, cya
<Lynx_> Hi all! I seem to have two broken packages on my system according to Synaptic. However those are linux-image-generic and linux-image-extra. Sounds kinda serious? How to I fix that?
<craptalk> how can i see which user starting waht program at what time?
<craptalk> i found it using ps, but not with the clock time
<craptalk> i found the activity-peak at 2 am, but i want to know what program running, who is running it
<ducasse> craptalk: ps -ef -o bsdstart,command
<vlt> OlofL: 12.04 LTS is EOL like right now. And you seem to have some non-Ubuntu deb lines in your sources.list that might contribute to the mess.
<OerHeks> one of these days precise will go EOL, in april, check with "ubuntu-support-status"
<phi_> Hi I'm using xubuntu how can i change default terminal to xfce4terminal instead of xterm
<phi_> I already removed xterm but when launching vim via right click menu it gave me error of xterm not there
<OerHeks> phi_, maybe this page is any help:: http://askubuntu.com/questions/749265/xubuntu-change-default-terminal-to-terminator
<craptalk> where can i check my DNS configuration? i checked on /etc/resolv.conf, but it stated that it should be changed?
<phi_> OerHeks, weird is I already set xfce4-terminal and if keep asking me about xterm
<ducasse> phi_: how did you set it? try 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator'
<OerHeks> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.terminal exec /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal
<phi_> ducasse, already set to xfce4-terminal.wrapper
<craptalk> where can i check my DNS configuration? i checked on /etc/resolv.conf, but it stated that it should be changed?
<phi_> OerHeks, it is still use xterm
<ducasse> !patience | craptalk
<ubottu> craptalk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> phi_, logout and login again, pehaps?
<ducasse> phi_: xubuntu has a drop-down menu in preferred applications, right?
<OerHeks> c/perhaps
<phi_> OerHeks, this only happen when using thunar with rightclick open with menu
<Error323> Can someone enlighten me on the decision of the ubuntu filemanager to _not_ have splitscreen? This seems like the #1 feature a filemanager should have, it drives me insane that they removed it. How are tabs more useful, anyone.
<selckin> install another one
<OerHeks> phi_, so it is a plugin in thunar, i dunno which one, find it and remove it?
<phi_> found a solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/788736/open-vim-in-xfce4-terminal-from-thunar
<phi_> thank you
<OerHeks> ...
<andywork> i applied the latest updates on 16.10, and now nautilus cannot launch and I got no icons on my desktop.
<andywork> i don't think I have screwed something up here, anyone else have the same problem?
<andywork> here is some events that occur in syslog when I launch nautilus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24176065/
<Narwhaal> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILWSp0m9G2U
<lotuspsychje> andywork: can you try this on another user also?
<Narwhaal> woops wrong chan
<OerHeks> andywork, maybe removing the config will fix , ~/.config/nautilus
<andywork> lotuspsychje, OerHeks: let me try another user first ok
<andywork> lotuspsychje: another user does work
<lotuspsychje> andywork: try what OerHeks suggested then, your users config might have scrambled somehow
<andywork> lotuspsychje, OerHeks: ok, removing ~/.config/nautilus did work
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<andywork> indeed thank you OerHeks :)
<andywork> grab yourself a cookie
<OerHeks> have fun!
<snowkrash> ufw how to deny a group
<einstein> hey h\guys
<einstein> How do I use Alt Codes?
<einstein> How are they different than Unicodes?
<huggybear404> installing ubuntu-16.04.1-server-amd64 on ASUS Strix H270F Gaming mainboard , getting gnu grub menu then click install and screen turns off, is there a way for me to install this ?
<lotuspsychje> huggybear404: your installing ubuntu server on a game pc?
<huggybear404> is that bad ?
<lotuspsychje> huggybear404: no, depends what your planning to do?
<huggybear404> I need a board supporting large drives
<huggybear404> and I like booting from m2
<lotuspsychje> huggybear404: start also with 16.04.2 iso image to be up to date
<huggybear404> ouch . I used my last cd
<lotuspsychje> huggybear404: will your purpose be gaming or server/file use then?
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out what's happening here on our Ubuntu 16.04 machine:  13:13:22 up 3 days, 18:12, 24 users,  load average: 172,74, 136,78, 81,27
<huggybear404> I want a server with large drives and samba
<FrogCast> do all files have metadata that you can set?
<lotuspsychje> huggybear404: ok cool
<ppf> FrogCast: what kind of metadata are you talking about
<FrogCast> ppf, custom user set metadata. For example, on an audio file, you can set ID3 tags
<lotuspsychje> huggybear404: pick 16.04.2 and perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know your fail step at setup
<ppf> FrogCast: no, that's obviously a property of the file format
<huggybear404> I wish lotus I struggled with this since january, first 3 boards I got had production errors , shop tech also failed to make it work, next they tell me the m2 I ordered suck so I got other ones with pci, now I finally get the board to find my m2 and sata drives and im stuck with no picture. sad thing is the msi boards I tryed first seemed nice in the bios settings if only the sata ports on them
<huggybear404> could work.
<huggybear404> has anyone had luck installing any ubuntu or linux on a modern asus board ?
<akik> huggybear404: vague question is vague
<akik> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<huggybear404> I understand, thanx for that gem of help after I struggled 2 months and gave you all the info ,  i guess you want me use windows on it or give up server and use it for games only
<huggybear404> shop had no server boards for sale
<akik> huggybear404: you didn't give me any info at all
<cfhowlett> for best results dial down the attitude, huggybear404  - a lot
<akik> huggybear404: this is a volunteer help channel
<lotuspsychje> huggybear404: alot of users are able to install on asus hardware, every situation is very specific
<akik> oh now i see huggybear's description in my lastlog
<computer2000> Hi I'm disappointed cannot install Ubuntu on new Macbook Pros. Need a Linux notebook for development. What notebook can you recommend? Doesn't need to be top notch, just solid. Preferably Lenovo Thinkpad...
<cfhowlett> computer2000, install virtualbox then ubuntu on the mac.  done.
<_Exclusive> My Carbon X1 is fantastic with Ubuntu computer2000.
<computer2000> cfhowlett: I need native graphics and peripherals support
<_Exclusive> That is *ThinkPad Carbon X1
<_Exclusive> :p
<computer2000> preferably 12" or 13"
<computer2000> doesn't need to be feather light though. Rather rugged and metal than light and all shitty plastic
<akik> computer2000: dell sells xps 13 with ubuntu
<_Exclusive> The carbon is all about quality.
<_Exclusive> XPS13 would be my other choice
<computer2000> _Exclusive: X1 seems nice but fingerprint sensor? :) who needs that?
<_Exclusive> Haha, hard to avoid if you want Lenovo?
<beefman> how do i see which versions of firefox are available in the apt repo?  I want to revert to the newest prior to 52.0
<computer2000> Does that make the notebook more "business" friendly lol
<_Exclusive> Guess  it has to do with the TPM technology "safe, secure bullshit".
<_Exclusive> WOW A FINGERPRINT SENSOR
<_Exclusive> nect gen
<computer2000> I can't believe "business people" make a selling point out of that stupid sensor
<_Exclusive> haha
<lotuspsychje> !language | _Exclusive
<ubottu> _Exclusive: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_Exclusive> The warranties are crazy though. A tech came to my work to change the motherboard when it died. Overnight shipping from Germany -> Norway.
<computer2000> _Exclusive: I was looking at ThinkPad x260 because it's only 12.5"
<_Exclusive> Never experienced anything like it.
<_Exclusive> The x260 are also a neat option.
<lotuspsychje> guys, keep it ubuntu related please
<_Exclusive> Sorta ubuntu related lotuspsychje? We want Ubuntu on it :)
<lotuspsychje> _Exclusive: hardware talk belongs in ##hardware mate
<_Exclusive> Roger!
<z1haze_work> I have a project running that automatically generates a few files on its own, and I want to ensure that all files that the web server application creates belong to a specific user:group is that possible?
<ducasse> _Exclusive: you are probably better off getting specific model suggestions in ##hardware, then both googling and asking about that particular model here.
<vlt> beefman: `apt-cache policy firefox`. Unfortunately 51.0.1 was not available anymore when I needed it.
<lotuspsychje> beefman: its not recommended to keep using older packages, keep your system up to date
<vlt> beefman: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, lotusssssssssssssss
<lotuspsychje> ioria, cfhowlett come visit us in discuss sometime :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, oh, yeah
<vlt> beefman: You can find 51.0.1 there. When you download the deb file matching your system (and the corresponding -locale-xy deb) you can install them with `dpkg -i firefo...deb`.
<vlt> beefman: lotuspsychje is right. It's generally not recommended. But users have to be able to work o_O
<z1haze_work> I have a project running that automatically generates a few files on its own, and I want to ensure that all files that the web server application creates belong to a specific user:group is that possible?
<cfhowlett> are you actually suggesting that the only way to get work done is to use a deprecated version of ffox?  I bet to differ.
<cfhowlett> *beg*
<ikevin> z1haze_work, yes, run the webserver as user:group you need
<z1haze_work> id rather not do that though
<z1haze_work> multiple projects on a single webserver
<ikevin> z1haze_work, what webserver do you use?
<z1haze_work> apache
<ikevin> z1haze_work, use apache-mpm-itk
<ikevin> z1haze_work, it will allow you to choise on what user:group a vhost will run
<beefman> thank you vlt, lotuspsychje
<z1haze_work> oh wow
<beefman> 52.0 broke sound
<z1haze_work> can be installed with apt?
<adrian_1908b> I installed nginx and noticed that the URL mentioned in the default website config file are 404s. I think the file is Ubuntu specific. Does anyone know where I could report this?
<ikevin> z1haze_work, yep: libapache2-mpm-itk
<keanny479> hello
<adrian_1908b> *URLs
<z1haze_work> so not apt-get install apache2-mpm-itk ?
<keanny479> how can i disable my touchscreen on startup ? i need to run the following command each time : 'xinput disable 13'
<ikevin> z1haze_work, nop: apt-get install libapache2-mpm-itk
<ikevin> z1haze_work, once installed, just add: AssignUserId <user> <group>
<ikevin> to your vhosts
<z1haze_work> do you hve a docs for this one? All I found was https://www.howtoforge.com/running-vhosts-under-separate-uids-gids-with-apache2-mpm-itk-on-debian-etch
<vlt> beefman: 52.0 also broke its runningness on our xrdp servers and java.applets.
<vlt> cfhowlett: ^
<beefman> vlt: do you know of plans to fork to remove the pulse audio requirement?
<vlt> cfhowlett: No, of course not the only way. Another to is to wait for the fix to be available. And meanwhile ...
<vlt> beefman: I don't know.
<adrian_1908b> keanny479: I don't have vanilla Ubuntu here, but do you know where to select programs to startup on login? If so, you should be able to add the command there as a new entry.
<ikevin> z1haze_work, the package have another name, so the howto is correct
<z1haze_work> Alrighty. Well thanks
<ikevin> z1haze_work, you welcome
<snowkrash> hi how can i disable inet access for a group with ufw
<snowkrash> if ufw is active it somehow doesnt add my iptables commands
<adrian_1908b> snowkrash: i don't use ufw, but isn't there a pre/post loading feature with which you can add custom IPTABLES commands? Or is that what failed?
<keanny479> In recovery mode, how can i write to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf ?
<PipeItToDevNull> keanny479, I would just boot a USB and edit ti
<PipeItToDevNull> it*
<z1haze_work> hey ikevin so I installed that package and set it up, prety simple, but now im getting permissions errrors from /var/lib php
<ikevin> z1haze_work, you need to allow your users to create files in /var/lib/php5/sessions/
<z1haze_work> that makes sense
<z1haze_work> wouldnt adding the user to www-data do that though?
<ikevin> z1haze_work, in my case, i use mode: drwx-wx-wt
<z1haze_work> what is that in numbers xD
<ikevin> z1haze_work, 733
<z1haze_work> so i just need to chmod /var/lib/php/sessions 733 ?
<FrogCast> I have a headset with a mic jack and a speaker jack. my laptop only has a single audio jack with a headset symbol. How can I use its microphone to record off of?
<ikevin> z1haze_work, /var/lib/php and /var/lib/php/sessions
<FrogCast> when I plug either in, no obvious microphone is detected.
<z1haze_work> interesting
<z1haze_work> this is a common approach you think?
<ikevin> z1haze_work, in my case this are the defaults modes on debian system
<z1haze_work> bummer its still not working
<ikevin> z1haze_work, it's same on ubuntu server 16.04
<z1haze_work> tahts what im running actually
<ikevin> ls -l /var/lib | nc termbin.com 9999
<z1haze_work> but anyhow, i ran sudo chmod 733 /var/lib/php && sudo chmod 733 /var/lib/php/sessions
<ikevin> z1haze_work, not sure it's obligated, so you can do chmod +t /var/lib/php (and same on session)
<z1haze_work> what does the +t do
<z1haze_work> i thought it wasw a typo
<z1haze_work> damn, still failing badly
<ikevin> z1haze_work, http://askubuntu.com/questions/432699/what-is-the-t-letter-in-the-output-of-ls-ld-tmp this look like it's needed
<z1haze_work> ok so php is drwx-wx-wt
<z1haze_work> but its root:root
<z1haze_work> thats going to let someuser:some  group control files in there?
<hoobaman> hi guys
<hoobaman> any pulp alike repo tool available for ubuntu where i can version/lock updates/packages?
<ikevin> z1haze_work, i've drwxr-xr-x 4 root   root    4096 Feb  2 16:04 php
<ikevin> z1haze_work, and drwx-wx-wt 2 root root 4096 Apr  5  2016 sessions
<z1haze_work> and who do you have executing php stuff?
<ikevin> z1haze_work, and all files in session are using differents users
<ikevin> z1haze_work, php is executed by the user defined in apache vhosts
<z1haze_work> ok so yea
<z1haze_work> i just checked
<z1haze_work> all my sessiosn are www-data:www-data
<z1haze_work> it should be (in my case) magento:www-data
<ikevin> z1haze_work, maybe you need to clear old session
<z1haze_work> i did
<z1haze_work> deleted the contents of the folder
<ikevin> z1haze_work, they will be recreated under the good user
<z1haze_work> refreshed myt page and it put likt 5 more back in there
<z1haze_work> all by www-data:www-data
<ikevin> z1haze_work, have you restarted apache after setting assignuserid? (not just a reload)
<z1haze_work> yes
<ducasse> !pin | hoobaman don't know what 'pulp' is, but -
<ubottu> hoobaman don't know what 'pulp' is, but -: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<z1haze_work> i have this http://dpaste.com/2JGJW8T
<ikevin> z1haze_work, does a phpinfo() show you the correct users?
<hoobaman> ubottu: thx for your answer, please have a look at pulpproject.org
<ubottu> hoobaman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hoobaman> oh doh :D
<ikevin> z1haze_work, perhaps: a2enmod mpm_itk
<hoobaman> ducasse: thx for your reply ;)
<z1haze_work> says already enabled
<z1haze_work> so close though
<hoobaman> ducasse: www.pulpproject.org -> it allows you to tag several updates into a version, test them and roll them out globaly
<hoobaman> i need something similar for ubuntu
<ikevin> z1haze_work, are you using suphp?
<z1haze_work> i dont believe so, i dont know what that is
<ducasse> hoobaman: you want to set up an ubuntu repo?
<z1haze_work> and I setup this whole box myself
<ikevin> z1haze_work, this is a way to run php script with another user than www-data (an alternative to mpm-itk)
<hoobaman> ducasse: yes but not only, i want a framework that can ensure that all my hosts have the same packages (updates) running after an update
<z1haze_work> no im not, but dont you think this should work at is
<z1haze_work> i dont want to throw too many variables into this
<hoobaman> ducasse: pulp allows your to "tag" and 'pin' all these updates into a global update version
<ikevin> z1haze_work, have you tryed to look at apache error log if you have another problem?
<hoobaman> ducasse: than you can use this global update for all your systems
<ducasse> hoobaman: you better take your query to #ubuntu-server, maybe they have any decent suggestions
<hoobaman> ducasse: ok thx for your help, much appreciated
<ducasse> hoobaman: np
<z1haze_work> i am getting errors right on my page for permissions
<z1haze_work> but i can check
<z1haze_work> same error
<z1haze_work> PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Exception: Warning: SessionHandler::write(): open(/var/lib/php/sessions/sess_5adtf6jkrk379l6hbqejl3k683, O_RDWR) failed: Permission denied (13)
<ikevin> z1haze_work, does phpinfo() show you apache is running under magento:www-data ?
<z1haze_work> i cant even open phpinfo
<z1haze_work> thats what im saying its all messsed up
<ikevin> z1haze_work, to test: chmod 777 /var/lib/php/sessions/
<nicomachus> I'm going to need some help troubleshooting a DNS issue. I thought it was an issue with my home network, but I just got to the office and I'm not resolving any DNS queries here either.
<z1haze_work> sidebar, but is it normal i ccannot tab complete 'sessions' when running the chmod
<z1haze_work> ok so now it does work
<ikevin> z1haze_work, with 777 or 733?
<z1haze_work> 777
<z1haze_work> but its the corret user now
<z1haze_work> what number permission chmod should /var/lib/php be as well as /var/lib/php sessions
<z1haze_work> i will try this one more time
<ikevin> z1haze_work, i've give you a pastebin with all modes i use
<z1haze_work> i dont know how to translate the letters
<z1haze_work> is that easy to learn?
<ikevin> z1haze_work, yep, take a look at http://www.onlineconversion.com/html_chmod_calculator.htm
<ikevin> with the sticky bit (who is not explained on the page) it's 1733
<hoobaman> ducasse: i found something :) aptly -> aptly.info
<z1haze_work> ohh man <3
<z1haze_work> i noticed you have a d in front does that do
<ducasse> hoobaman: good :)
<ikevin> z1haze_work, "d" mean it's a directory
<z1haze_work> ikevin: thanks for the help, got it all working on my box, and just ported those changes over to a co worker whowas having the permissions troubles
<ikevin> z1haze_work, you welcome :)
<XATRIX> Hi guys, can you advice ? I have a problem with freezes of my PC. I have a laptop with ubuntu 16.04 LTS. (before it i had 15ubuntu). So, time to time when i alt-tabbing to my chrome, my system starts to freeze and the HDD led indicates an excessive load. After some time (usually 5-20 min) my PC comes back and chrome says all tabs are crashed. I simply reload em, and get back to work. But it starts to be annoying. This is the part of syslog when my system st
<XATRIX> arted to hand, and i resetted it manually with power button.
<XATRIX> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/7FmYJsz9gzsnQB1NigfWml5M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: system up to date to 16.04.2?
<XATRIX> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/8Kykc1dpziiuk6oD6i0RW15M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE= - the last one
<XATRIX> happend 5 min ago
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: yeap
<XATRIX> [15201.143625] perf interrupt took too long (2521 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<XATRIX> [17903.392997] Purging GPU memory, 29413376 bytes freed, 14819328 bytes still pinned.
<XATRIX> usually my 'pin in the ass' starts from these lines
<XATRIX> and, it happens no only on this PC...
<XATRIX> i load my ubuntu on another one, and it's the same
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: did 16.04 work good when installed freshly?
<XATRIX> I don't know, i can't setup a new system because of too much settings and programs installed on my current one
<XATRIX> but i think, it would be fine
<XATRIX> i need to find a trouble in this instance of
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: i would suggest a deep system clean + optimize all over
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: install lighter stuff like chromium, do a few tests
<XATRIX> I don't know what to clean, because of
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: install preload, to speed things up, use bleachbit to clean up, uninstall unwanted packages you dont use anymore
<XATRIX> when i upgraded from 15. to 16.04 it cleand most of packages
<akik> XATRIX: you have oom-killer showing up so i guess your memory runs out
<XATRIX> yes, it's higly possible, because of my HDD led starts to light as hell
<akik> that would explain the hdd trashing
<XATRIX> i have an SSD disk
<OCNIOS> Hello
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: wich brand?
<XATRIX> but what cause the memory leaks
<akik> XATRIX: chrome...
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: KINGSTON SHSS37A240G, SAFM00.Y, max UDMA/133
<XATRIX> akik: yea, but whats wrong with it :(
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: personal opinion, i would go for a fresh install
<XATRIX> maybe i can start it from a terminal, and see the debug output when something happens
<akik> XATRIX: how much ram and swap do you have?
<XATRIX>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<XATRIX> Mem:           3649        1560        1046         357        1042        1475
<XATRIX> Swap:             0           0           0
<XATRIX> i tried to add swap, but it doesn't change the situation
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: ppa's installed on your system?
<XATRIX> yeap
<OCNIOS> I'm trying to: apt-get install php5.6-gd
<OCNIOS> But I am getting an error
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: xchat touchpad configurator and y-ppa-manager
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<XATRIX> yes, but i don't use it too much, but chrome!
<XATRIX> and xchat never gave me a troubles
<OCNIOS> http://paste.debian.net/919859/
<OCNIOS> Can someone help me?
<akik> XATRIX: when you open chrome just keep one tab running and check the output of free
<ikevin> OCNIOS, apt-cache search php | grep gd
<lotuspsychje> OCNIOS: ubuntu version?
<OCNIOS> 16.04
<ikevin> OCNIOS, on 16.04 it's php-gd
<OCNIOS> thanks ikevin
<OCNIOS> what is the 'gd' after grep
<ikevin> OCNIOS, it's to filter results
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: have the same memory issues on different browsers? firefox/chromium?
<XATRIX> negative, i didn't notice such
<akik> XATRIX: when you open chrome just keep one tab running and check the output of free
<pavlos> nicomachus, what's the issue with DNS?
<lotuspsychje> pavlos: it has been solved
<pavlos> ok
<S0bait> Hello, I want to write a script that updates the repository by doing a git pull, but the problem is that the script I am writing is IN that repository. When I run it using bash, will it cause problems or will it "load the current code and then run"
<lotuspsychje> pavlos: but tnx for the ask :p
<nicomachus> pavlos: resolved. I needed to reboot....
<pavlos> lotuspsychje, nicomachus ok, np
<OCNIOS> Anyone have exp installing HumHub on Ubuntu 16.04
<OCNIOS> I'm trying to find a guide but they all look outdated
<DJones> OCNIOS: Not something I've heard of, but found this for 16.04 on Digital Ocean, that may help https://www.phoenixpeca.xyz/how-to-install-humhub-on-ubuntu-16-04-in-digitalocean/
<OCNIOS> DJones thank yoU!
<computer2000> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Lenovo X260?
<EriC^^> ask your actual question computer2000
<lotuspsychje> computer2000: most systems can run ubuntu fine
<computer2000> EriC^^: Just wondering if Ubuntu 16.04. will run fine on it
<minimec> computer2000: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/100541/a-bearded-thinkpad-las-422/
<computer2000> minimec: cool will check it out
<S0bait> Whats the difference between [ and [[ when doing if statements in bash? I see some examples that use two vs one
<nacc_> S0bait: there is a bash channel
<nacc_> S0bait: also `man bash`
<S0bait> ok
<blackflow> So, why is Launchpad making it so difficult to report a bug without the "ubuntu-bug" tool?
<nacc> blackflow: example?
<nacc> blackflow: and because oftentimes without it, we get bad bug reports that can't be resolved without more information, if I had to guess
<blackflow> nacc: example? where's the "submit a new bug" button or link in the launchpad?
<nicomachus> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> blackflow: well, you submit a bug about a package
<nacc> blackflow: so it's on every package's page
<blackflow> how do I use ubuntu-bug on a server with no browser?
<OerHeks> same, apport-cli and ubuntu-bug
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/reporting-bugs.html
<blackflow> also, the collected information contains sensitive info I do not want to submit, so back to square one, how do I submit a bug without ubuntu-bug
<nacc> blackflow: you can mark it private
<nicomachus> you don't
<OerHeks> oh man ..
<OerHeks> Take an other pc, and write it out.
<nacc> blackflow: you have no computers with browsers?
<tgm4883> blackflow: what do you want to file a bug on?
<u_u> can someone help me? i am trying to compile cantata from source and i am getting this error in the make phase: //lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so.1: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<ryeth> Has anyone here used a realtek rtl8811au dongle and successfully got it working on ubuntu?
<nacc> !compile | u_u
<ubottu> u_u: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ryeth> i've tried running ./install.sh, sudo ./install.sh, sudo install.sh, sudo sh ./install.sh, but nothing has worked
<ryeth> There is no documentation for this particular driver installing it on linux
<u_u> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<blackflow> tgm4883: munin-plugins-core
<nacc> blackflow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin
<tgm4883> blackflow: ^
<tgm4883> nacc: you and your quick fingers :)
<nacc> tgm4883: i work on a lot of bugs :)
<nacc> also http://pad.lv/u/munin is very handy
<Kingsy> question, I have network-manager installed and in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf i have manageifupdown set to true, but after a reboot network-manager still says "device not managed" what am I missing? if I edit the connections I can see ifupdown (eno1) last used never but thats about it
<knard_> salut tout le monde, je cherche qqn pour m'aider sur un dual boot galère avec linux mint mais je sais pas s'il y a des tchats LM? :/
<nacc> !fr | knard_
<ubottu> knard_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<blackflow> nacc: thanks, but the package is munin-plugins-core. Do I also use that +source/munin URI?
<knard_> ok thkx
<nacc> blackflow: yes, that's the binary package name, comes from src:munin
<blackflow> nacc: k, thanks.
<nacc> blackflow: and bugs are filed against source packages (as that's where fixes go)
<wklm> hey guys
<wklm> i'm trying to use umake in dockerfile, and it prompts me to specify installation path, so the build crashes. Is there a way to avoid this user interactions like with -y flag when using apt install?
<Quantikus> hi
<caine> hii all
<EriC^^> hi
<caine> how are u
<dencel> Q: I am trying to use libpam-mysql with vsftp, but it fails, because it uses a feature not supported anymore on mysql 5.7.x, the error is: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_mysql.so): /lib/security/pam_mysql.so: undefined symbol: make_scrambled_password. I am using Ubuntu Xenial, there is an update of libpam-mysql available in zesty (http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/libpam-mysql) which should solve this issue. Is it possible to install a sing
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<caine> i am also good
<caine> can some one explain me which is the best way to detect hidden files whle forensic investigation
<OerHeks> ctrl H
<Southern_Gentlem> ls -lh
<EriC^^> caine: do you know any of the contents it might have?
<Southern_Gentlem> or ls -la
<caine> i am analyzing .jpeg file i use binwalk tool to detect signatures
<caine> no
<caine> i dont know sir
<Zen> dencel: iirc libpam-mysql is obselete and shouldn't be used
<EriC^^> caine: binwalk seems ok
<caine> hmmm....
<EriC^^> caine: you just have a jpeg files? or the hdd?
<caine> .jpeg
<caine> hdd???
<EriC^^> try "strings /path/to/.jpeg" maybe?
<dencel> Zen: is there an alternative to libpam-mysql?
<caine> ok sir
<caine> u mean hexeditor
<EriC^^> caine: that too
<caine> ok sir
<u_u> can someone help me? i am trying to compile cantata from source and i am getting this error in the make phase: //lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so.1: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<pandaadb> Hi. I am looking for a new ubuntu laptop (UK based) and I am struggling a bit. in the past I ordered a dell (that was certified) only to then discover that I had to disable my nvidia card completely because of optimus issues with nvidia.
<pandaadb> The new one also has a GeForce® GTX 1050/1050 Ti card in it, so now I am not sure if this would work
<caine> can anyone tell which OS is best for performing forensic investigation
<pandaadb> is there a good way to check a configuration to make sure it would work?
<nicomachus> pandaadb: nvidia drivers have made a lot of progress in the last couple years.
<nacc> dencel: is there a bug filed for ubuntu?
<pandaadb> nicomachus, I have seen that, but the Xserver fix is not yet in the ubuntu distros and I am not all that sure if I would be able to do the manual setup myself
<Southern_Gentlem> caine, kali
<caine> i have kali
<caine> what about defth os
<Southern_Gentlem> kali is all you need
<pandaadb> I was wondering I guess if there are keywords to avoid when it comes to nvidia. I can (and have) googled the separate parts but got mixed reviews since there are always people who do have issues (for sometimes different reasons) with the same graphics
<caine> ok sir
<nicomachus> caine: this channel is for Ubuntu support. perhaps you should try a kali channel or ##linux
<Southern_Gentlem> and we are offtopic for this channel
<caine> but i wats the os which is only for forensic investigation
<caine> ok sorry
<dencel> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam-mysql/+bug/1574900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574900 in pam-mysql (Ubuntu) "libpam-mysql undefined symbol: make_scrambled_password - Needs Patches Applied by RedHat / Fedora Community to Fix Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dencel> The fix is available in zesty, but I am running xenial.. (I am not an Ubuntu expert)
<nacc> dencel: ok, don't mix them
<nacc> dencel: let me look at the bug
<nacc> dencel: what was actually fixed in libpam-mysql? or how do you know it's fixed?
<dencel> nacc: for as far as I understand, the libpam-mysql uses an outdated function make_scrambled_password and this should be solved in the 0.8 library
<nacc> dencel: without offense, this is why users should not change the state of bugs ... it's not at all clear if it's fixed really, and what the fix is (so we can fix it in xenial)
<nacc> dencel: i'm looking in debian's repository
<dencel> nacc: actually I think the fix is in 0.7~RC1-4.1 (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/p/pam-mysql/pam-mysql_0.8.0-1/changelog) the library is build against the new libmysqlclient
<nacc> dencel: but the new libmysqlclient still only ships my_make_scrambled_password, right? not make_scrambled_password
<nacc> dencel: so libpam-mysql also needs https://github.com/NigelCunningham/pam-MySQL/commit/2f6837b5fb8ef4f5d8a561f3bf82b36cc79e77f4
<nacc> dencel: oh i see what you're saying
<nacc> dencel: would you be willing to help test? I'll submit a build in a PPA
<dencel> nacc: don't know if I am the best person for a testdrive (I am willing), but this is actually my first ubuntu install/config
<nacc> dencel: it would basically involve adding a PPA (instructions will be provided), updating the package and then re-running your testcase
<dencel> no problem there
<nacc> dencel: and i think the 16.04 version b-d on libmysqlclient20 fwiw
<dencel> nacc: ii  libmysqlclient20:amd64             5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1             amd64        MySQL database client library
<nacc> dencel: sorry, why are you showing me that?
<dencel> nacc: I thought you asked which version of mysqlclient 16.04 is on
<nacc> dencel: oh, no I know :)
<dencel> nacc: irc novice as well (living under a stone)
<nacc> dencel: i was just saying that the fix you found in 0.7~RC1-4.1 is not needed in 16.04, as we already bumped the build-dependency
<FrogCast> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<nacc> dencel: i'm just getting the xenial sources so i can build packages for you
<dencel> nacc: excellent. I'm making diner, so I'll report back to you (afk)
<Splinter> hi guys
<Splinter> how's life
<OerHeks> Splinter, yes.
<Splinter> haha ok nice
<Splinter> so what are u guys doing?
<OerHeks> some are waiting for a serious ubuntu support issue, i guess
<Splinter> why tho?
<OerHeks> see topic ( a good thing to do first)
<Splinter> oops sorry
<nacc> dencel: i have updated the bug and submitted test builds
<nacc> dencel: and the builds are ready for testing now via the PPA
<quesada>  how's multitouch in linux nowadays?
<quadHelix> i use multitouch on my fuji laptop.  however, once the laptop goes to sleep must run a script to wake the touch screen back up.  (this is not an issue if you have a serial touchscreen)  they need to fix it :(
<quadHelix> ubuntu supports 10 finger touch however.... just dont let it go to sleep
<dencel> nacc: excellent, what does PPA mean? Primary package repository or something?
<nacc> !ppa | dencel
<ubottu> dencel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> dencel: in this case, it's very unofficial, because i'm just using it to test the fix with you
<nacc> dencel: and then if the test works, i'll upload it officially and it will go through the SRU process
<nacc> !sru | dencel
<ubottu> dencel: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nacc> dencel: to test and update the package locally, follow the "Adding this PPA to your system" section for the linked PPA
<quesada> quadHelix, are you serious?
<quesada> I only get one finger
<quadHelix> wacom tablet?
<quesada> on a lenovo yoga 510
<quesada> touchscreen
<dencel> nacc: ok, I think I understand, let me install it and I'll report back
<quadHelix> quesada, yes i am serious.  let me find the command used to inspect which touchscreen you have.
<quesada> I only get one finger on a multitouch screen. I'm not sure I'm missing drivers, or config, or this is the state of screen multitouch in linux
<quadHelix> quesada, the command is `xinput`  .  it will show you the make / model of your touchscreen.  The issues that I described seem to be unique to the Wacom 101 USB touchscreen.
<quadHelix> quesada, when i type `xinput`<enter>  I can see that my touch screen is: Wacom  ISDv4 101 Finger touch
<quadHelix> quesada: you may have to install xinput.
<fernando_> hello
<HOLA> hola
<HOLA> hi
<dencel> nacc: @see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24177780/ complaints about missing db parameter, although this is defined
<HOLA> que ?
<quesada> quadHelix, this is my config https://da.gd/kmSH . I have xinput
<HOLA> hablan español
<quesada> quadHelix,   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<quesada> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=19	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<quesada> ⎜   ↳ SYNA7501:00 06CB:16C7                   	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<dencel> nacc: but the error is gone, so a good start :-)
<BluesKaj> !es | quesada
<ubottu> quesada: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ub1> I have a fresh install of ubuntu ( pretty fresh not completely ) and everytime I type sudo mount -a the terminal just goes blank
<quadHelix> quesada, that is the touch pad itself (mouse)  it does not look like it sees your touchscreen.  What version of linux do you have installed?
<quesada> fedora, but I'm trying distros to see if one catches the touchscreen
<nacc> dencel: ok, let me see if there is something else needed
<quadHelix> ahhh-ha!  this article leads me to believe that you may wish to try ubuntu 16.  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305991
<quadHelix> quesada, i saw another article making reference to an ath10k driver for the touch screen.  that could correlate with this device:    Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0cf3:e500 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<nacc> dencel: does your password have special characters in it? e.g., #*$ ?
<dencel> nacc: hahaha, I was just going to type that to you :)
<peterhhh> hello
<nacc> dencel: it seems to be possibly a vsftpd limitation, you could try with something else (just to test)
<ub1> does anyone know why my terminal just goes blank when i type sudo mount -a
<dencel> nacc: I'll test it, just a sec
<dencel> nacc: @see http://paste.ubuntu.com/24177881/  pam_mysql_check_passwd() returning 6?
<dencel> I've created the pass with password('thepass') in mysql
<nacc> dencel: ok, reading the code, one sec
<nacc> dencel: but it does seem the earlier error was due to a 'invalid' (albeit unlogged that it was) password, then?
<nacc> dencel: PAM_MYSQL_ERR_MISMATCH = 6
<atheotsky> hi, anyone know what does this mean in find command with -exec ? : {} \;
<atheotsky> i often use xargs , and rarely use -exec with {} \;
<nacc> atheotsky: `man find` ?
<dencel> nacc: ok, probably due to the crypt functions being different?
<nacc> atheotsky: {} is the current file name being processed
<nacc> atheotsky: and ; indicates the end of arguments to the command
<nacc> atheotsky: which needs to be escaped so its not interpreted by the shell
<atheotsky> oh
<atheotsky> thank you
<atheotsky> is there any reference only for these operators ?
<nacc> dencel: maybe? trying to figure out what that value means
<nacc> atheotsky: what do you mean? they aren't operators
<atheotsky> it looks like that to me :P
<EriC^^> atheotsky: the find manual has it all
<ioria> atheotsky,  man find | grep -w exec
<atheotsky> great, thank you
<nacc> atheotsky: operators in find are a specific class of expressions
<atheotsky> i'm doing it
<dencel> nacc: how do I rollback to the previous version of libpam-mysql? So I can check your previous statement (if it did work, but didn't log the incorrect password)
<nacc> dencel: oh no, i meant that error you got before about missing db parameter was related to the password
<nacc> !ppa-purge | dencel: is how i'd roll back
<ubottu> dencel: is how i'd roll back: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dencel> nacc: ah, yeah it was.. currently checking if a plain text password will work (crypto=0/1)
<nacc> dencel: ok, i'll keep looking at what might be broken
<PCatinean> Just read a very interesting article on union mounts and it says that when there are two directories with the same folder it does shadowing
<PCatinean> and depending on the imeplementation when a delete is ran it actually just sahdows the file isntead of phisically deleting it
<PCatinean> Doesn't that waste space so to speak?
<nacc> PCatinean: that sounds like a question for ##linux or so
<Seven_Six_Two> popey, Thanks! I just had to re-login to get the edit permissions.
<atheotsky> thank you very much for the information :)
<PCatinean> indeed
<nacc> dencel: if that does work, i will try and add some more debugging
<dencel> nacc: crypt=0 (plain text) does work, so I think there is a mismatch in the way the passwords are hashed.. the password() is deprecated in myql anyway
<Kiicki> Hi, where can I download Ubuntu 15.04?
<nacc> Kiicki: you don't want to do that, it's eol
<nacc> !eol | Kiicki
<ubottu> Kiicki: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> dencel: ah ok, that could be ...
<Kiicki> It's the latest version that supports my GPU
<Kiicki> I have gone through hell to make this work
<Kiicki> I think at least that version will work
<nacc> Kiicki: you really don't want to run it
<nacc> Kiicki: it will have security flaws, potentially and gets no updtes
<nacc> Kiicki: if you ahve an older GPU, use 14.04 for the next few years
<Kiicki> that works too but I thought that was even older
<Kiicki> 14.04.2 I mean
<tatertots> Kiicki: that doesn't make sense, if you are thinking your gpu needs fglrx.....fglrx isn't supported anymore...if you have nvidia...that makes even less sense
<nacc> Kiicki: it's not about age, it's about support timelines
<nacc> Kiicki: you mean 14.04.5 or 14.04.1 (14.04.2 is also EOL)
<Kiicki> It says that the latest they support is:
<Kiicki> Ubuntu ​15.04 ​​(32-bit | ​64-bit)
<Kiicki> ​Ubuntu 14.04.2​​​ ​​(32-bit | ​64-bit)
<Kiicki> ​Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS​​ ​​(32-bit | ​64-bit)
<Kiicki> AMD HD 5450
<dencel> nacc: the docs actually state this: 2 (or "mysql") = Use MySQL PASSWORD() function. It is possible that the encryption function used by pam-mysql is different from that of the MySQL server, as pam-mysql uses the function defined in MySQL's C-client API instead of using PASSWORD() SQL function in the query
<nacc> Kiicki: who is "they"?
<Kiicki> I'm having issues with screen tearing, stuttering watching youtube and movies. even scrolling through the web browser. I have tried everything and it simply doesn't work
<Kiicki> AMD site
<ioria> Kiicki, cedar is supported in 16.04 ...
<Kiicki> I have tried those open source supports and everything but no go
<Kiicki> feels like my Linux is running in a virtual machine
<cxxiii> Hi everybody
<nacc> Kiicki: that page sounds incredibly out of date
<Kiicki> So clearly I'm having graphics issues and I have no idea what to do
<OerHeks> Kiicki,  go for 14.04 lts then,...
<nacc> Kiicki: also, if they support it, then ask them, but this is the ubuntu support channel and both 15.04 and 14.04.2 are eol
<OerHeks> Kiicki, i run the 5450 pretty fine.
<Kiicki> you got it?
<nacc> dencel: ah so it's a mismatch in the password generated, maybe?
<ioria> Kiicki,   can you paste   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<nacc> dencel: i'm not sure how you get access to that function yourself ...
<OerHeks> Kiicki, 2 monitors, hdmi and dvi
<Kiicki> ioria does it matter that the PC runs Mint now? I have been back and forth to see what works and atm it's in Mint
<OerHeks> ugh, mint has its own issues
<ioria> Kiicki,   it's ok
<Lope3> what does this do at the end of a cURL command? `-F attachment=@files/test.png` what does @files mean?
<ioria> Kiicki,   you already tried that card on 16.04 , right ?
<Kiicki> Yes
<Kiicki> http://pastebin.com/raw/A65q1VH9
<OerHeks> Lope3, man curl
<Lope3> ok nvm i RTFM
<nacc> Lope3: `man curl` search for \@
<juejuepuppy2> having issues with entering pswd entry in KONSOLE , I was attempting to add Sublime via Konsole and when i got to the pswd entry it failed me 3 times
<OerHeks> Lope3, -f/--fail (HTTP) Fail silently (no output at all) on server errors. .. so that png shows instead of failed server
<juejuepuppy2> any help greatly appreciated
<Lope3> nacc thanks for letting me know about escaping the @ :)
<ioria> Kiicki,   the module it's not loaded ... btw
<nacc> Lope3: np :)
<Lope3> I thought maybe it was maybe a bash thing.
<dencel> nacc: if there is a mismatch in the algorithm used by the C lib used by libpam-mysql and the one used by password() of mysql 5.7.x then this is logical, let me check out the other options md5 is available as well, not optimal but better than plaintext
<Kiicki> ioria I'm quite new to Linux and I don't understand what you are saying : p
<crazyzurfer2> Hello guys, I've bought a new computer in US and I'm from Chile and we speak spanish. I dont want to use latin american keyboard. I want to get used to US keyboard, So I selected US with dead keys to make this characters áéíóúñ ..... the thing is I'm a developer and I use shift + home to select the whole line, or shit + end to do the same.... The thing is when I press shift + home, the number 7 appears instead. So I guess
<nacc> dencel: ack, it's strange that they differ, but seems to be a known thing
<nacc> dencel: i guess you could write a little utility that inserts the passwords correctly?
<ioria> Kiicki,   you should have another line : Kernel driver in use: radeon
<annnie> Hi, I am having issues with VirtualBox. I get "system problem detected, do I want to report" at boot and it's related to VirtualBox. I have to run "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" in a terminal and it will start behaving itself. I could add this command at startup I guess. But does anyone have any ideas why this is happening, or the 'root cause' of it?
<ioria> Kiicki,   are you using nomodeset ? or a wrong xorg.conf ?
<OerHeks> ioria, maybe not, as he is on mint?
<ioria> OerHeks, maybe
<annnie> I am running Xubuntu but pretty sure it's more "core" than the specific *buntu desktop distro.
<Kiicki> ioria actually nvm. I don't think the problem can be solved. It's just an old GPU I guess.
<Kiicki> but thanks
<dencel> nacc: that would work, but then I need the logic how libpam-mysql calculates the hashes, I'll first try the other crypto options
<ioria> Kiicki,   i suggest you to install xenial and come back here ...
<OerHeks> Kiicki, again: i run that 5450 fine, with 2 monitors, even 2 movies at the same time
 * nacc feels like something is not being said ... OerHeks just said they use the card
<nacc> dencel: so the error you're getting now is because libpam-mysql grabs the value from the table and then generates an expected value itself (i have no idea why). and it fails if they don't match
<nacc> dencel: in your case, you used password() to insert into the table, but libpam-mysql is using my_make_scrambled_password
<jesus_> ,nnm
<jesus_> mm,,m
<nacc> dencel: so you just need your 'insert' into the table to use my_make_scrambled_password (it feels like) -- but the upstream says that API is also deprecated :)
<Kiicki> Nn everyone. Thanks for your time!
<kadoban> Is there a simple command to show what executables a package installs?
<dencel> nacc: yeah, pam receives the plaintext password, calculates the hash using my_make_scrambled_password, retrieves the user record which contains the hashed password (with the sql password function) and checks if the password hashes matches
<pavlos> annnie, did you install the VB extensions after installing VB?
<nacc> dencel: right, so it's just a matter of not using 'password()' to insert into the table, ithink
<EriC^^> kadoban: dpkg -L <package> | grep bin
<Vadi> I'd like to update a Ubuntu package to a new upstream release and upload it to my PPA. Does anyone have concise instructions on doing so?
<nacc> Vadi: it's not always trivial
<kadoban> EriC^^: Nice, thanks
<dencel> yeah, that's an option, but I rather have hashes in my tables than plaintext passwords.
<nacc> Vadi: are you capable of resolving patch conflicts etc
<EriC^^> kadoban: no problem
<Vadi> nacc: yes
<nacc> Vadi: uupdate
<nacc> dencel: oh i wasn't saying put plaintext in the table
<nacc> dencel: i'm saying that i htink you used a query to insert the password in this case
<annnie> @pavlos sudo dpkg --get-selections gives: virtualbox, virtualbox-dkms, virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, virtualbox-qt
<nacc> dencel: it seems like that won't work, so instead write a little tool that links to libmysqlclient and uses teh API to generate the password to insert
<dencel> nacc: that's the best solution indeed. But I use java, so I have to rewrite it a bit. Could you point me to the source where this function is implemented?
<Kiicki> OerHeks Before I go, I should try 14.04 lts?
<OerHeks> Kiicki, i run 16.04 fine, so i wonder about your video issues
<OerHeks> but not now,. as you are on mint
<Kiicki> Where can I get 16.04 btw?
<dencel> nacc: nevermind, you already did...
<nacc> dencel: i guess you can do what pure-tftpd itself did: https://github.com/jedisct1/pure-ftpd/blob/851f2c4538f945c713b4d6327199e4afdbfd4bbf/src/log_mysql.c#L479 ?
<nacc> dencel: admittedly in java not c, but still
<ioria> Kiicki,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Kiicki> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS (Trusty Tahr) ?
<nacc> Kiicki: seriously? *16.04*
<nacc> Kiicki: in this case, 16.04.2
<Kiicki> I just read 14.02 earlier
<Kiicki> 14.04*
<dencel> nacc: thanks for your great help! I'll try some more, but for now I can go on..
<nacc> dencel: np! glad to help and i'll work on getting that fix pushed out in updates (please subscribe to the bug and you can help test the -proposed version too once it gets accepted)
<Kiicki> ok, I'm downloading the 64bit version at the top: http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<Kiicki> wait, I already have it which means I have tried it
<ioria> afk
<tcpdump> hey everyone
<tcpdump> I have Ubuntu 14.04, Im desprerately trying to get the base nginx package running and getting the following error.
 * tomreyn notes 1758 people holding their breath
<Kiicki> It seems like the one I have is the 16.04 lts and I should try the non lts one?
<tcpdump> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/xR6Grg3f/
<OerHeks> Kiicki, now you are trolling...
<tcpdump> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/G6Ald1V2/
<Kiicki> I'm actually not but I guess it's the same thing?
<OerHeks> tcpdump, "0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 57 not upgraded." time to do proper dist-upgrade first
<Kiicki> I will install 16.04 again then
<tcpdump> OerHeks: define proper?
<tcpdump> to 16.04?
<nacc> tcpdump: dist-upgrade does not change releases
<OerHeks> tcpdump, 57 not upgraded, that could easily break a new install of a package..
<tcpdump> OerHeks: do I need to do an upgrade
<Vadi> I'm having trouble with uupdate and finding the right version # to use: http://pastebin.com/5qujX32i
<Vadi> I'm trying to change it from an rc to a final
<tcpdump> sudo-apt-get upgrade?
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<nacc> Vadi: there is an assumption (as i sort of asked before) taht you know how to do packaging
<nacc> Vadi: also, your upstream tar should not have ppa in it
<Kiicki> OerHeks What CPU have you?
<nacc> Vadi: first you should do uscan (does the package you are in have a debian/watch) file?
<Vadi> It does not have debian/watch
<nacc> Vadi: is there a newer mudlet thatn 3.0.0~rc7?
<Vadi> yeah, the final release
<nacc> Vadi: ok, so the problem is twofold, afaict
<tcpdump> OerHeks: is there a way to install ruby, passenger, and nginx all at once on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Vadi> what is that?
<nacc> Vadi: and technically offtopic here, but i'll be brief: 1) don't rename the upstream tarball (it should be mudlet_<version>.orig.tar.xz. I think in your case mudlet_3.0.0.orig.tar.xz). and 2) the version you want to use is 3.0.0-1~ppa1 (maybe). Or try with no -v and it should be able to derive it.
<OerHeks> tcpdump, maybe you want to reask that in #ubuntu-server, i have no example for that. should be simple i guess
<nacc> tcpdump: i mean packages get installed one at a time anyways
<tcpdump> OerHeks:  I did sudo apt-get remove --purge all nginx packages.
<nacc> tcpdump: but doesn't `apt install ruby passenger nginx` ?
<Kiicki> About to install 16.04.02 LTS now
<nacc> tcpdump: also , you just said you were on 14.04, i thought?
<wedgie> tcpdump: apt-get install pacage1 package2 package3
<tcpdump> nacc: I am at te moment.
<tcpdump> Id prefer to be on 16.04, and was, but couldnt get passenger and nxing to owrk.
<tcpdump> So has to back to 14.04
<nacc> tcpdump: then why did you ask about 16.04? also how you install pacakges is not dependent on version
<nacc> well, excepting for apt and apt-get
<Rusty1_> #join #cdlug
<tcpdump> So now that Im on 14.04 Im having a hard time completely removing nginx
<nacc> Rusty1_: /join
<tcpdump> I did    "sudo apt-get remove  --purge nginx nginx-core"
<Rusty1_> sry
<tcpdump> it removed them all, and i did "which nginx" and get no results.
<tcpdump> But if I do "service nginx status"
<tcpdump> I get "nginx stating/stopping"
<tcpdump> So its like that service is stll registered.
<tcpdump> I deleted the nginx folder out of init.d
<nacc> tcpdump: did you do `which nginx` as root?
<tcpdump> Where else is that referenced?
<nacc> tcpdump: nginx is installed in /usr/sbin not /usr/bin
<tcpdump> nacc: yes, did it as root.
<nacc> tcpdump: ok
<tcpdump> So it appears that it mostly uninstalled it.
<tcpdump> but left the service installed
<tcpdump> which may be causing my issues with re-installing.
<nomeg> i cant get around launchpad, what does this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/runit install? does it contain scripts or do i have to write them, how does it work
<FinalX> dpkg -l | grep nginx; dpkg -S /etc/init.d/nginx # if it still has a sysv-style init script used by systemd
<FinalX> tcpdump: ^
<tcpdump> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/SgiqrCM4/
<tcpdump> FinalX: that seemed to do it, thanks.
<list> set activity_hide_targets $-
<nacc> nomeg: runit itself doesn't install anything, it's a source package
<nacc> nomeg: nomeg `apt-file` may be what you want
<nomeg> what about " runit-systemd: system-wide service supervision (systemd integration) "
<nacc> nomeg: what about it?
<FinalX> tcpdump: dpkg --purge nginx-common # leftover package, then
<nacc> it seems like maybe an autoremove should have caught this too, unsure
<nacc> (for tcpdump's isseu)
<tcpdump> nacc: I think so, too.
<tcpdump> I think Im going to just start over and scrap this server at this point.
<tcpdump> I've inherited this...
<FinalX> tcpdump: did you perhaps try using nginx.org's repositories? that is a package by itself and doesn't rely on nginx-common, so it just leaves it and then autoremove fails to remove it as well.
<FinalX> I usually just do dpkg -l | grep nginx, see what's still installed and apt-get remove / dpkg --purge them all
<tcpdump> This server has been cloned and jacked with too much
<tcpdump> I think Ill roll a new 16.04 server and make a new master image.
<nacc> dencel: would you be able to help me write a test case for the original issue in the bug?
<tcpdump> ugh
<tcpdump> Sorry guys, thanks for trying.
<tcpdump> Ive spent wayyyyy too long trying to salvage this.  :/
<Kiicki> OerHeks could you PM when you have time? You are the only one here with the exact same graphics
<nacc> dencel: specifically, I just added a bit to the description with "[Test Case]" -- ideally this would be a set of fairly simple steps that show the problem
<tcpdump> Quick question - on 16.04, for a new install, Im doing VMWare.
<tcpdump> Should I do LVM or no?
<tcpdump> I want to be able to grow the drive later.
<nacc> tcpdump: "I'm doing VMWare"? you mean installing a VMWare VM?
<tcpdump> yes
<tcpdump> Using 16.04
<tcpdump> Looks like LVM is good for growing disks while mounted?
 * nacc has never really considered it strictly necessary to grow a disk while mounted
<Kiicki> Just fresh installed Ubuntu 16.04.02 should I just start "Ubuntu Software" and update?
<nacc> but that would seem to be primarily a function of the fileystem especially (ext4 can do it, i don't think earlier can)
<pavlos> Kiicki, sure, good to keep a system up-to-date
<Kiicki> I just don't want to fuck up the possibilities for the graphics
<Vadi> Continuing my struggle to update a package. I'm getting "dh_shlibdeps dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/local/lib/libyajl.so.2 (used by debian/mudlet/usr/games/mudlet)" despite reinstalling the libyajl-dev package already. What can I do?
<dencel> nacc: I can, but you could use https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/virtual-hosting-with-vsftpd-and-mysql-on-ubuntu-15.10/ as well, I can trim it down if you want
<nacc> dencel: ok, thanks
<nacc> Vadi: you may want to seek help in #ubuntu-packaging
<Vadi> sure
<nacc> Vadi: it's also very wrong for your build to be using /usr/local/lib
<Vadi> I just took the source Debian package for a start
<nacc> Vadi: you probably are not set up to build locally (i recommend using sbuild for it)
<Vadi> I just wanted to test if my package worked. Perhaps I'll try upload to the PPA instead
<list> \wc
<dencel> nacc: btw, crypto=3 (md5) works fine!
<nacc> dencel: ah good to know! :)
<nacc> dencel: if you don't mind trimming it down -- that would help me out tremendously -- as minimal of a test case as possible to reproduce the original error (about undefined symbol)
<dencel> nacc: np, post asap
<nacc> dencel: thanks!
<dencel> nacc: is there markup support on launchpad (md)?
<nacc> dencel: not for the bugs
<nacc> dencel: i finsihed filling out the rest of the SRU template, you just need to refresh and edit the [Test Case] bit
<dencel> nacc: ok, report back when finished
<Kiicki> Do you guys use ubuntuforums.org ?
<ub1> hello, I a cannot get nfs file mounting to work in ubuntu 16.10
<_Trullo> I can add this line without any trouble right? it's from my old install.. UUID=43ed3992-818b-40cb-8e07-cb8aa274337c /media/5 ext4 defaults,relatime,users 0 2
<_Trullo> fstab
<EriC^^> ub1: why not?
<dencel> nacc: updated the ticket, thanks for your help \o/
<nacc> dencel: thank yhou for helping make ubuntu better! :)
<wppp> hi
<wppp> What user name can I use for an user that I only use for managing the mail server stuff?
<wppp> "mail" and "postmaster" are already reserved.
<Rusty1_> FedEx
<wppp> lol :D
<wppp> what about "mailadmin"? doesn't seem to be on a reserved list?
<juejuepuppy2> rtrify@prontonmail.com___--->when in Konsole app , asks for pswd, keys not responding to app...3 failed attempts nothing when i hit enter ...please help...text
<juejuepuppy2> 4028389919
<juejuepuppy2> assistance with password entry in Konsole
<juejuepuppy2> ******************8
<juejuepuppy2> ***********************8
<fission6> how do i show all open ports on public interface
<k1l> fission6: you mean like running "netstat -tulpen" on the same machine?
<fission6> i guess, i just want to see whats opened publically, ie not loopbacl
<CodeMouse92__> juejuepuppy2: Just checking for the obvious, you know that when you type a password in the terminal, it shows NOTHING while you type, not even asterisks?
<CodeMouse92__> So, you type the password anyway, and hit enter when you think you've got it
<ubuntuserver> hi, need some help, i have installed xfce on a 16.04 server machine, need to have a GUI application running
<ubuntuserver> something is wrong when typing inside the application
<ubuntuserver> when i press A, i get some different value
<ubuntuserver> all the letters are mixed up
<ubuntuserver> "s" is "b", "d" is "f", "z" is "*"
<k1l> ubuntuserver: what app is that? and did you set another keyboard layout there?
<ubuntuserver> it's a custom Qt app
<ubuntuserver> i have 2 layouts generated with locale-gen
<k1l> then check layout. could be some dvorak or neo or such
<ubuntuserver> en_US is set in /etc/default/locale
<ubuntuserver> how could i check for that, k1l?
<k1l> ubuntuserver: that sounds like a qt setting
<ubuntuserver> in xfce's keyboard settings
<ubuntuserver> i can't do anything
<ubuntuserver> everything is grayed out
<ubuntuserver> nothing in keyboard model
<macgyver1> hi guys I have a disk in linux where is the main ubuntu OS installed but it is unmounted and I want to mount it what should I do?
<ubuntuserver> nothing in change layout options and compose key too
<k1l> ubuntuserver: so its on all gui in xfce and not only  in that qt app?
<ubuntuserver> in the other apps it works ok, i'll install another qt app and see
<macgyver1> hi my main ubuntu hard disk where ubuntu is installed is unmounted and I want to mount it. How can I do this?
<ubuntuserver> yup, qbittorrent does the same
<ubuntuserver> as the qt app i have
<k1l> macgyver1: what OS are you using now?
<macgyver1> I use 2 os es
<k1l> ubuntuserver: ok, so its a qt settings gone wrong.
<macgyver1> one is ubuntu and one is windows
<macgyver1> so now I am with windows
<k1l> macgyver1: mounting is specific to the OS you use now
<arari> Hi all, any chance Dimitri John Ledkov (xnox) is here? wanted to ask a question regarding a bug
<macgyver1> I want to mount my disk to ubuntu
<macgyver1> it is not mounted
<k1l> macgyver1: windows doesnt support mounting ext4 partitions. i guess you need to install the drivers for that on windows first
<nomeg> only gnome works well with qt ootb
<k1l> macgyver1: you want to mount the windows disk in ubuntu?
<macgyver1> no
<macgyver1> I want to mount ubuntu disk in ubuntu
<k1l> macgyver1: you dont make any sense at all.
<ubuntuserver> do you happen to know what settings is that
<k1l> macgyver1: on ubuntu, just open the filebrowser, choose "other locations" in the left tab, then click on the disk you want to mount.
<ubuntuserver> can't find anything relevant with google
<macgyver1> k1l I have an ubuntu disk
<macgyver1> yes but after I click other locations what do I do next?
<k1l> macgyver1: click on the disk you want to mount
<macgyver1> I click and then I find the disk but it does not mounted
<w9qbj> k1l, if it's a lvm disk you have to mount the dm? device
<k1l> macgyver1: then come in here with the ubuntu again, so we can look at the errors you get
<macgyver1> k1l should I give some commands to mount it?
<macgyver1> ok I have to reboot so I will use ubuntu
<ubuntuserver> anyone knows what setting might affect my issue?
<k1l> ubuntuserver: looks like qt and keyboard layout issues is a common issue
<ubuntuserver> works fine on my desktop
<conrad_> Hi
<EriC^^> ls
<k1l> EriC^^: command not found
<EriC^^> :D
<nomeg> idk how you got diff layout for qt but in general those should be defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard.conf
<nomeg> or another xx-keyboard.conf
<ubuntuserver> there's no such file there
<ubuntuserver> no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<k1l> ubuntuserver: do you have /etc/default/keyboard  ?
<nacc> arari: you could try #ubuntu-devel
<ubuntuserver> yes
<ubuntuserver> i have that
<ubuntuserver> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<k1l> ubuntuserver: what is set in there?
<ubuntuserver> XKBMODEL="pc105" XKBLAYOUT="us" XKBVARIANT="" XKBOPTIONS=""  BACKSPACE="guess"
<k1l> are you running the qt app locally on that machine? or do you use some remote stuff?
<ubuntuserver> using VNC
<ubuntuserver> to see the desktop
<arari> nacc: thanks
<nacc> arari: but timezones and such :)(
<k1l> ubuntuserver: ok, that is worth noting
<k1l> ubuntuserver: that seems to be a common issue with vnc and qt
<ubuntuserver> it's weird because i had another server
<ubuntuserver> with the same app
<k1l> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-44938
<ubuntuserver> but arch linux
<ubuntuserver> and it worked just fine
<countingdaisies> Is it possible to assign drive letters to hardware devices manually? How well does that work? Is it easy to do?
<nacc> countingdaisies: "drive letters"? did you mean to ask in windows?
<k1l> ubuntuserver: seems like it will work with xforward
<cliffer> hi, i pinned a package from zesty and on upgrading, it wants to install postgres. how do i prevent postgres from being installed since i have mysql which also works for the package?
<nacc> cliffer: are you on 17.04?
<cliffer> ne 16.04.
<nacc> cliffer: don't mix and match releases
<cliffer> nacc: no, 16.0.4.
<nacc> cliffer: it will break things
<cliffer> nacc: im aware of possible problems
 * OerHeks wonders package from zesty on xenial?
<nacc> cliffer: and you're on your own when you choose to ignore that
<cliffer> that is why I dont ask for help on that topic but how to ignore a package on upgrade
<nacc> cliffer: i don't understand, if you're using pinning, then you know how to already
<nacc> cliffer: if you're using pinning, it shouldn't be upgrading that specific package
<cliffer> OerHeks: i want to install postfixadmin from zesty since the package from trusty only works with broken password storage mechanisms. and since it is written in php, i think it is worth a try.
<nacc> what the ... you're on 14.04?
<nacc> given that 14.04 is php5 and 17.04 is php7, it's unlikely to work
<cliffer> no, not trusty but xenial (16.04.)
<nacc> "...since the package from trust..."
<nacc> *trusty
<countingdaisies> nacc: I'm sorry. What I mean is /dev/sd]a,b,etc ...]  Lets say I wan tot force Ubuntu 16 to call the device plugged into my msata port "sda"  (not sdb or anything else) and then label my sata drive as sdb.
<nacc> countingdaisies: no, you should not rely on kernel disk naming to be consistent
<countingdaisies> is that odesble? adviseable? easy/hard?
<OerHeks> cliffer, such frankenstein-ubuntu .. good luck. php5 <>php7 is your culprit.
<nacc> countingdaisies: there is no assertion that that namespace will be maintained in a user-friendly way
<EriC^^> countingdaisies: what are you trying to do ultimately?
<nacc> countingdaisies: use by-path or by-uuid symlinks for this (iirc)
<cliffer> OerHeks: i made a mistake, im using 16.04., not 14.04.
<k1l> countingdaisies: the mainboard does the naming, and some mainboards do randomize that. so use uuids if you want to point to specific devices
<cliffer> and the package from 16.04. has only md5...
<OerHeks> cliffer i get that, but you ignore this huge difference in php dependencies
<cliffer> 16.04. also has php7
<nacc> cliffer: you tell apt you want to use postgres
<nacc> cliffer: by having postgres either already set up or installing with the package in question
<nacc> cliffer: you could have probably gotten an answer to this a while ago by using a pastebin with an example command (not mixing and matching releases) and output
<cliffer> nacc: ill try that, thanks for your help
<countingdaisies> nacc: oh, ok. Well I'm trying to find the simplest / best way to install ubuntu to a new msat ssd drive.  When I was here a couple days ago someone gave me a link to one article but it seemed a bit confusing and I've lost it when my computer battery died.  Is this gonna be a big  frustrating painful experience cause I don't want to learn, I just want it to work and use it.
<countingdaisies> msata I meant
<nacc> countingdaisies: i don't know why it would be difficult? msata and even ssd are basically hidden from you as the end user. It's just a disk
<nacc> countingdaisies: do you mean you're not sure if you can identify it correctly in your machine during installation?
<k1l> countingdaisies: i dont understand why you care about the naming sda sdb etc.
<nacc> cliffer: the problem (probably) is that 'default-mysql-client' is the first in 'default-mysql-client | postgresql-client | mariadb-client' and unless one of those is already installed or you install a specific one with postfixadmin, apt has no way of knowing you want to do that
<countingdaisies> nacc: That's right. I don't know what's to expect after the physical installation (hardware) and powering on. Then what? Check bios to see if it's recognized? And what when it comes to installing ubuntu??  I'll end up installing to something other than sda or hda ?? <--- that might make my user experience frustrating later (I'm used to the labels being a certain way in my mind / way to think...
<countingdaisies> ...of it that makes sense to me).
<OerHeks> countingdaisies, if you know what day, this channel is logged
<OerHeks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<nacc> countingdaisies: how many hard drives are in your system?
<countingdaisies> OerHeks: oh, sorry, I must have missed what you said. I think it was you who gave me the link yesterday. Honestly, I might be able to find it in firefox history but that a mess
<countingdaisies> OerHeks: cool
<nacc> countingdaisies: if your BIOS can't see the disk, it's not Ubuntu's problem, that's it's own issue
<nacc> countingdaisies: you should instlal to the *correct* disk -- don't worry about it's name, as Ubuntu will use the UUID of the partition anyways
<k1l> countingdaisies: you are making it too complicated. create the ubuntu usb and give it a go, its not rocket science :)
<OerHeks> countingdaisies, did you actually tried installing ubuntu on msata ?
<countingdaisies> nacc: I have a single 750 gb / 7200 rpm sata drive in the primary bay and no other drives in the machine. I'm about to order this like any minute now but I wanted to understand what I'm up agains first:  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147410&cm_re=samsung_850_evo_msata-_-20-147-410-_-Product
<countingdaisies> sorry for the delay
<OerHeks> the only issue i can imagine is your bios not accepting it.
<nacc> countingdaisies: it's not really possible for me to know -- i don't have the device or your machine in front of me. Both disks will be sd* (not hd* -- that's for IDE)
<nacc> countingdaisies: but what OerHeks and k1l have said -- it's not htat difficult
<cliffer> nacc: you are right. default-mysql-client seems to only exist in zesty. i installed it from zesty, edited my apt-preferences but i still wants to remove mysql-server: http://pastebin.com/Wudi83D4
<cliffer> ... but IT wants to ...
<countingdaisies> OerHeks: k11: nacc: ty, I think I have a strategy. I may want to use lvm2 (ive used it before with platter drives/ide/sata) - then I should be able to choose my own aliases, right?
<countingdaisies> I mean, is that a reasonable strategy/ expectation?
<k1l> countingdaisies: msata ssd is not different from your old setup. its like worrying about what gearbox your car has got. it doesnt matter for most drivers anyway.
<zamba> i have a good old windows application (it uses vbrun300.dll) that i need to make available to newer versions of windows.. i have confirmed that it's possible to run in wine.. is it possible to connect to the host and run just this one application?
<zamba> i guess the question is a bit windows and a bit linux
<k1l> zamba: that sounds like a question for #winehq
<zamba> k1l: ok, tanks
<zamba> thanks*
<countingdaisies> k1l  right on. thanks for putting it in perspective
<nacc> cliffer: `apt policy mysql-server-5.7` ?
<cliffer> http://pastebin.com/7WT05PxT
<nacc> cliffer: rather than dist-upgrade, can yhou just `apt install postfixadmin` ?
<cliffer> no, it has the same result
<tipdriller> Hi, how would I download a file from a redirecting URL on linux?
<nacc> cliffer: `apt show postfixadmin`
<nacc> cliffer: along with `apt policy postfixadmin` i think
<userro> tipdriller, wget
<tipdriller> userro
<tipdriller> userro, i tried wget but i'm not sure which switches to use
<tipdriller> and i end up with a 403 or a error from the server hosting the file
<tipdriller> this is the url: http://tlu.dl.delivery.mp.microsoft.com/filestreamingservice/files/bd142d7f-0e97-4c7f-bc35-48dcae28f5c1?P1=1489562443&P2=301&P3=2&P4=5d57mT2jZy0kn2Lg21%2fJgZJCTvfMNd6qCWCRgrYVxhY%3d
<OerHeks> tipdriller,  curl -L >> https://superuser.com/questions/450276/how-do-i-remotely-fetch-files-from-redirected-urls-from-a-terminal
<cliffer> nacc: http://pastebin.com/jtf1Pjxe
<OerHeks> oh microsoft .. now i wish i didn't post that.
<userro> why? :3
<tipdriller> ERROR 403: Time-Limited URL validation failed
<tipdriller> is what i get back
<tipdriller> it works fine when using, say, chrome to download it
<tipdriller> but i only have access to bash
<tipdriller> any ideas?
<nacc> tipdriller: are you quoting the URL?
<tipdriller> no
<nacc> tipdriller: you might need to, e.g., there is a huge difference to bash between `wget http://tlu.dl.delivery.mp.microsoft.com/filestreamingservice/files/bd142d7f-0e97-4c7f-bc35-48dcae28f5c1?P1=1489562443&P2=301&P3=2&P4=5d57mT2jZy0kn2Lg21%2fJgZJCTvfMNd6qCWCRgrYVxhY%3d` and `wget
<nacc> 'http://tlu.dl.delivery.mp.microsoft.com/filestreamingservice/files/bd142d7f-0e97-4c7f-bc35-48dcae28f5c1?P1=1489562443&P2=301&P3=2&P4=5d57mT2jZy0kn2Lg21%2fJgZJCTvfMNd6qCWCRgrYVxhY%3d'`
<tipdriller> what's the difference? i'm curious
<tipdriller> i tried double quotes and something happened
<mobiusstripper> hi all, how can I disable the keyboard shortcut for unity launcher? Specifically <super>+(1 To 9) and <super>+<shift>+(1 to 9)? (Ubuntu 16.10)
<tipdriller> it showed a bunch of text
<nacc> tipdriller: double quotes are not what you want, possibly
<tipdriller> is there a difference
<nacc> tipdriller: yes
<nacc> tipdriller: bash will do variable substitution in "" and won't in in ''
<tipdriller> i feel like the file is being sent to the screen when i did that
<tipdriller> as opposed to a file on the hard drive
<nacc> tipdriller: highly likely, you ahve to tell it where to save it
<tipdriller> okay thanks
<nacc> tipdriller: -O
<tipdriller> wait
<tipdriller> so should i use single quotes
<tipdriller> and i -O as well?
<tipdriller> *and -O as well
<nacc> wget -O /path/to/file/to/write '<URL>'
<tipdriller> thanks
<tipdriller> is there a way to auto retrieve the filename?
<nacc> tipdriller: that is up to the server, afaict
<tipdriller> i mean its not a big deal but...
<tipdriller> so is -O needed then?
<OerHeks> time based url ..
<tipdriller> okay
<tipdriller> single quotes does the same thing as double
<tipdriller> or at least in my situation
<wedgie> not quite
<tipdriller> nacc, it doesn't work
<nacc> tipdriller: what doesn't?
<tipdriller> the command you provided
<tipdriller> http://i.imgur.com/JXp2hc8.png
<tipdriller> ^ thats what i get
<nacc> tipdriller: you didn't provide a file to output to, probably
<tipdriller> when running: curl -O /home/ki.appx -L 'big_ms_url'
<tipdriller> nacc, did i do something wrong?
<nacc> tipdriller: i gave you `wget`. I don't know what -O does to curl
<tipdriller> yikes
<tipdriller> my bad
<tipdriller> dunno where i got that. i'll give wget a go then
<nacc> OerHeks: afaik, wget should handle redirects fine, right?
<nacc> tipdriller: what are you downloading from microsoft?
<tipdriller> thanks nacc, it works!!
<tipdriller> it redirected just fine
<tipdriller> i'm downloading Killer Instinct
<hasan> testing
<hasan> wow
<robyx> test
<hasan> wow
<hasan> it works
<nacc> hasan: yes, do you have a support question?
<k1l> there is the #test channel :)
<hasan> no, apologies
<notdaniel> is guake still the way to go as far as a dropdown terminal? or tilda? something else?
<countingdaisies> When doing a usb install of 16,  will a larger usb stick work? (like 32 or 64 gb)?
<Mathisen> notdaniel, yep or Yakuake
<countingdaisies> I mean, would the machine boot it or is there a limitation?
<notdaniel> Mathisen, do you have a preference? it's been a while and i just remember some quirks with each of htem
<notdaniel> oh thats a kde one
<Mathisen> notdaniel, i use guake for dropdown tilda just to get a "cool" background
<k1l> countingdaisies: there is no such thing as too big for a ubuntu usb :) only too small. so anything 2gb or bigger works
<OerHeks> notdaniel, if it has been a while, no way saying if your 'quircks' are solved, only one way to find out ....
<notdaniel> OerHeks, agreed, but it's also pretty easy for me to go down a rathole and spend time getting my dev machine set up instead of actually working
<notdaniel> but yes i can try both out and just not fiddle for very long right now haha
<countingdaisies>  kll  I thiink I thought that bc when I did a bios upgrade once in the past. It turns out there was a size limitation on the usb stick that could be use to do the installation.  Considering that doing an installation involves booting, which involves bios, I thought maybe, conceivably there could be a size restriction for this too.  I've been googling and not finding anything, but it's cool...
<countingdaisies> ...as long as I'm clear on what I was asking (not about using a usb with an installation but for an installation). thx
<nacc> countingdaisies: as long as your bios can boot from the usb stick, ubuntu should be able to use it
<kevr> so i have a trusty chroot, and im trying to update things, but udev fails because `initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused`
<kevr> and i can't figure out how to make this migration properly or ignore these errors
<countingdaisies> nacc: right on
<k1l> countingdaisies: i read that you have many concerns. but i think that you are making it more complicated than it is :) i guess you would manage an install easily if you have installed another OS before.
<countingdaisies> kll  it's cool. I'm purchasing the items to do this and only have very limited funds to do so.  You know, my life just isn't that easy you know.  I can't just buy another one like some ppl  (jk jk).   ty for your help. I'm sure Itll be fine. I just want to buy the best decisions I can make for my future cause right now it's like that
<countingdaisies> peace
<k1l> countingdaisies: no problem. i just wanted to make sure dont get scared away. its not that difficult to install ubuntu. if you have issues come in here and people will help :)
<countingdaisies> I hear ya  its all good
<buntu> Hello
<B105PH3RE> hi
<buntu> Whats this channel for?
<B105PH3RE> suport ubuntu distro
<buntu> :o
<k1l> buntu: its for technical ubuntu support
<userro> Ubuntu is a great operating system
<buntu> I just installed MATE 16.04 LTs. Wondering where the package manager is?
<OerHeks> does mate come without softwarecenter ??
<OerHeks> :-D
<buntu> :( looks like it
<k1l> buntu: maybe the #ubuntu-mate channel knows better about that
<buntu> they have synapse
<kevr> anybody?
<buntu> Know where I could grab it?
<k1l> !info synapse
<ubottu> synapse (source: synapse): semantic file launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.99.2-2 (yakkety), package size 412 kB, installed size 1966 kB
<OerHeks> i think he points to synaptic ?
<k1l> buntu: that is a filelauncher. not a software center or package manager
<buntu> yah that explains why I cannot get anything from it :P
<OerHeks> buntu you can install software-center or synaptic
<buntu> Yah where do I go for that?
<OerHeks> sad to see mate without softwarecenter ..
<OerHeks> ctrl alt t = terminal, sudo apt get install <package>
<buntu> unable to locate softwarecenter
<k1l> iirc mate ships a software center. but the specialists in #ubuntu-mate will know
<OerHeks> ohhhhhhh MATE uses the Boutique
<buntu> :O boutique let me check
<OerHeks> found @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/868199/ubuntu-16-04-mate-software-center
<buntu> Yea there it is sofware boutique :))
<buntu> Interesting. not what im used to at all
<kevr> so i have a trusty chroot, and im trying to update things, but udev fails because `initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused`
<kevr> and now im stuck completely
<msev--> how do i add this /home/msev/Koda/platform-tool into path
<kevr> export PATH="${PATH}:/home/msev/Koda"
<kevr> or whatever directory, same idea
<k1l> msev--: you can put it into your home folder into the new folder "bin". after a relogin it will be added to your users path
<msev--> thanks kevr
<funkster> what are my options for creating GUI desktop app? any specific language/librarys you guys suggest me to look into?
<the_weasel> hello
<the_weasel> i need help with a 3 monitor setup, nvidia-settings doesn't save my settings..
<the_weasel> i just want to clone my main monitor with my tv and expand the desktop on the second monitor
<kevr> the_weasel: i would suggest using xrandr to setup your configurations, though you can still do this with xorg config fragments
<OerHeks> funkster, lots of options qml C++ perl python java ..
<the_weasel> ok thanks
<kevr> the_weasel: basically you can just write a script to run on autostart that uses xrandr to setup your displays
<kevr> however you want them
<the_weasel> i'm new to linux...took me 12 hours to get my gpu working correctly....
<the_weasel> lol
<the_weasel> i'll take a look into xrandr
<Vysty> Hey! Anyone here good at working with kdenlive?
<axisys> I have no sound and have tried different solutions and the Sound Setting Output still says Dummy Output
<axisys> sound works fine with live CD
<axisys> any suggestion? so far no response in mailing list
<Wirehunter> Do you have any experience with programming already? JavaFX is very easy to start out with in my opinion. This isn't the right channel to talk about programming though.
<pavlos> buntu, ubuntu mate has control center under system (4th down)
<cfhowlett> !alis list kdenlive
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Duosora> Hello folks. Have you heard of a new innovative browser which debutes on Linux?
<cfhowlett> !browser > Duosora
<ubottu> Duosora, please see my private message
<Duosora> The one I'm talking about is called Sky
<OerHeks> Duosora, never heard of it, and cannot find it either, url?
<cfhowlett> Generally, if it can't be found via  a quick google, I consider it not ready for prime time.  YMMV
<Goose_> Ive been playing around with ubuntu a couple weeks now and im settling down with 14.04 ,
<OerHeks> if it is sky browser from google, it is just a google earth thingy
<Goose_> II just want to knowhow to properly secure my system, ive encrypted the drives and I have a high security network but
<Goose_> 16.04*\
<wedgie> Goose_: it's pretty secure to start with. The important thing is to not decrease its security by installing/running silly things. And keep it up-to-date.
<Goose_> @wedgie - what would be considered silly? I try to be careful with my firefox, but is there any software i should stay away from
<wedgie> Goose_: don't have anything in particular in mind. For a desktop this should be pretty simple since you won't be running any exernally-accessible services.
<Goose_> well i do want to set up server
<Goose_> i havent done that yet
<k1l> Goose_: think twice before you use 3rd party repos or packages to install software
<Goose_> everything from software is good though right? through the ubuntu store?
<k1l> because for the ubuntu repos there is peer review and the ubuntu security team that maintains the security updates.
<wedgie> Goose_: well, then, when you start to set up services you'll have to be careful. And there are probably channels dedicated to each of those services that will be able to provide much more targeted advice.
<juejuepuppy2> 4028389919text help please, why pswd wont type in on Konsole app when i try to install Sublime via cmd
<k1l> juejuepuppy2: you dont see any **** or such, you need to type "blind" and hit enter
<wedgie> Goose_: apache2 and php come from the official repos. But if you use them to run an insecure app then you expose yourself to risks. But detail on how to harden a webapp is outside the scope of this channel
<wedgie> using that as just an example, of course
<Epx998> I am attempting to do an unattended ks of ubuntu 12 uefi, getting a 'anna: wget bad address '' message fairly early on.  I am not sure what its doing at this stage.  Any ideas?
<axisys> sound fixed! thanks to wabbits from #alsa .. I was not part of audio group and then restart pulseaudio with -k
<axisys> wow!
<kk4ewt> Epx998,  sounds like it is trying to wget something from a bad address
<wedgie> ubuntu 12? Is that supported anymore?
<Epx998> yeah but what?
<Epx998> only until april
<k1l> 12.04is supported untill end of april
<kk4ewt> so look in the ks and see
<Epx998> i am, its not saying anything
<d_ven0m> Hey I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I'm looking to do Android development, and possibly some non-Android Java development as well. I've already downloaded IntelliJ IDEA, and was wondering whether I need to download Android Studio as well. Supposedly it is possible to just use IDEA, but are there any downsides to not using AS?
<Skaag> what's cooler for my car's license plate? CHROOT or CHMOD O
<Epx998> yeah hmm i have no idea why this wget is failing or what its trying grab, its right after dhcp does its autoconfig junk
<kk4ewt> look at the ks and see where it is going
<Epx998> next entry is the http mirror, but it works fine on ub14 and ub16, hmm
<buntu> Thanks for what you guys are doing! It really means a lot.
<d_ven0m> Anyone? Downsides to using IntelliJ IDEA for Android over Android Studio?
<kk4ewt> d_ven0m,  ask the android guys
<d_ven0m> kk4ewt: Is there a channel on freenode?
<Epx998> kk4ewt: where to look, the .cfg points to the mirror, b ut from the client, it can ping the mirror, address shows '' so something is missing maybe hmm
<Epx998> ill try the ubuntu mirror i guess
<macgyver1> hi guys I tried to install ubuntu to an ssd drive but after some time it said grub failed to install in this drive, please choose another drive, and stuck there
<nacc> !alis | d_ven0m
<ubottu> d_ven0m: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
 * init7 BRR! ty bo torte me FloRenTina 
<macgyver1> what should I do. I dont need grub
<macgyver1> I want to start immediately
<macgyver1> how can I continue installation"?
<nacc> Epx998: do you happen  to be setting up networking in your preseed and serving hte preseed over the network?
<nacc> macgyver1: what do you mean "I dont need grub"? How are you going to boot?
<Epx998> nacc: only using dhcp in the preceed, the dhcp server has a static entry for the host.
<macgyver1> nacc I wanted to boot from an ssd drive
<macgyver1> I had only ubuntu in that ssd
<macgyver1> and other os in other ssd
<nacc> Epx998: right, ok, but are you actually getting the preseed over the network?
<nacc> Epx998: in which case, you need to tell the system on the commandline how to configure the network
<nacc> macgyver1: grub is the bootloader, i don't understand why you think you don't need it?
<macgyver1> because it said grub cannot installed in that ssd
<macgyver1> so it stuck
<nacc> macgyver1: yes, but you say "I dont need grub"
<nacc> macgyver1: why do you think that?
<Epx998> nacc: It works for Ub14 and 16 installs, let me run one of those to watch for the send on the ks serverr, im not seeing the send on 12.
<macgyver1> yes because it stuck
<macgyver1> I wanted continue installation
<nacc> macgyver1: you absolutely need grub.
<nacc> macgyver1: it not working does not mean you don't need it
<macgyver1> yes but what can I do it stucks trying to install grub
<macgyver1> I wanted to install the other staff
<nacc> Epx998: also, does 12.04 properly support uefi?
<macgyver1> and I dont know why it says grub cannot be installed
<macgyver1> says choose ssd, I choose and nothing happens
<Epx998> nacc: not sure, it netbooted into the debian installer ok, the installer doesnt appear to be grabbing the preceed, so maybe my entry is wrong.  ill check my grub cfg
<nacc> Epx998: so this is just my own experience, but yeah, I would check all the configs again, but also -- if the preseed is needed to know how networking should be configured (say, nameservers or something), and is being served over the network, for reliability, you want to pass the network config over the command-line (kernel)
<macgyver1> who needs a grub when a grub can be broken?
<Epx998> nacc: i am passing the network config in the kernel line of grub
<Epx998> nacc: i had a error in my fqdn that i used, had the ip before with the same error, testing again.
<nacc> Epx998: ah ok, just double-checking
<nacc> macgyver1: you should look in the logs for what failed
<pavlos> macgyver1, I assume you strted from a live cd or usb, installed to the target ssd (let's say sda) and now it refuses to write the bootloader to sda?
<macgyver1> ok I reboot now  and come back again later
<macgyver1> pavlos correct
<macgyver1> pavlos I installed ubuntu in an ssd
<macgyver1>  pavlos inastalled in dev/sdc and it tried to install grub in dev/sda and stuck
<macgyver1> pavlos a window said pleas choose another disk
<pavlos> buntu, but there is no sda or is there?
<pavlos> macgyver1, but there is no sda or is there?
<macgyver1> pavlos there was also sda but I installed in sdc
<macgyver1> so a window said grub cannot be installed in sda please choose another disk
<pavlos> macgyver1, so the system always boots sda and then upon configration will boot sda or sdc
<macgyver1> pavlos yes I suppose it starts in sda but I am not sure, maybe it starts from sdb
<macgyver1> but I suppose it starts sda
<pavlos> macgyver1, so this a dual/triple boot with sda, sdb, and sdc
<macgyver1> yes but I use f12 and choose if I want ubuntu
<macgyver1> or if I dont use f12 it starts sda
<pavlos> macgyver1, what are the other OS?
<macgyver1> pavlos the other is windows10
<pavlos> macgyver1, sda is win10, you did a dual boot along win10 with target sdc
<macgyver1> pavlos I did not dual boot, I installed win10 in sda and ubuntu in sdc
<macgyver1> pavlos so I tried to use f12 to boot from sdc
<macgyver1> I did not mixed ubuntu and win10 in same disk
<nacc> that's not what dual boot is
<Bashing-om> macgyver1: Win10 is a EFI system , did you boot the installer for ubuntu also as EFI ? the 2 (MBR/EFI) are not conpatable .
<macgyver1> Bashing-om I am not sure if ubuntu was efi
<macgyver1> it says uefi in one disk but dont remember which is uefi
<macgyver1> but now ubuntu does not run because of grub stuck
<macgyver1> ok I must reboot so I come back later
<Epx998> maybe my preseed is wrong, wrks on 14 and 16, guess 12 is way different, even tho the example seems the same
<nacc> Epx998: so 12 is now grabbing the preseed?
<Bashing-om> manacit: Before rebooting , does ctl+alt+F4 gain a console interface ? Maybe we can "look" .
<doomlord> haven't tried ubuntu in a while, do any of the desktop managers handle the same multiscreen desktop switching / windowing behaviour as OSX yet (i.e. seperate desktops per monitor, and the same kind of overview with 'scale'+the desktop overview combined into one view)
<Epx998> nacc: no, i rebooted and selected 16.  After the netconfig, it grabs the preseed and gets additional components.  On Ub12, that doesnt happen.  I looked at the precise preseed example on ubuntu - it looked ok.  granted this is uefi, but i was sent to the installer, so it should work from there forward.  at least to wehere it checks the mbr or smething
<nacc> Epx998: well, the preseed is irrelevant if it's not grabbing it
<bazhang> doomlord, gnome-shell has extenstions for exactly
<bazhang> extensions
<nacc> Epx998: all that matters is the kernel commandline and possibly the initramfs config options
<nacc> Epx998: what are you passing to your ubuntu 12 kernel?
<Epx998> nacc: odd it isnt working them, does 12 require different commandlines?
<doomlord> hmm maybe i should look at that again.. haven't touched it in 1year+ .. I didn't like it's default behaviour ,but as you say it is extendable.
<Epx998> has to be, since that is were i am saying this is your preseed
<nacc> Epx998: it's possible that they improved things with 14.04 or at any time
<nacc> Epx998: right :)
<nacc> Epx998: so i'm guessing you will work fine, once you are able to get the preseed
<bazhang> doomlord, this is not unity shell, but gnome-shell
<Epx998> nacc: Got the correct commandline for 10 and saying this is my preseed? :D
<Epx998> er for 12
<bazhang> you install it, then get the extensions, installable from their website
<doomlord> i realise they are different
<nacc> Epx998: no, but i might be able to help if you can pastebin what you are passing
<nacc> Epx998: (how many 12.04 are you planning on installing in the next month or so where this is relevant?)
<doomlord> out of the box I found unity better than gnome shell,but gnome shell did have some other behaviour I was interested in (i.e. the combined view of desktops and current screen windos)
<Epx998> nacc:  We are still using it, migration to 14 is going forward, but we have to validate our stuff on it.  There will be a need to have legacy support.  I just want to see if I can get 12 on a UEFI system, as we are planning with 14 and 16 eventually.
<Ben64> 12.04 loses support next month, bad plan
<Ben64> and you should really use the full version number
<nacc> Epx998: "legacy support" beyond what is supported by Ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2017-03-15
<bingbong> Is there a way to open an encrypted linux partition without booting into it? I am pretty sure I have a virus on the OS and do not want to turn it on again just so my files can get encrypted.
<bingbong> encrypted by a cryptolocker I mean
<bingbong> the system is encrypted with linux encryption, I want to avoid the virus encrypting my files*
<wedgie> bingbong: you can boot a livecd. And yes, you should be able to decrypt the files assuming you know the key
<cfhowlett> bingbong, pretty sure you can boot from a USB, mount the suspect part.  of course, you will still need to run the unencrypt command to open
<bingbong> I am on a live usb rn and I know the password and decryption key
<bingbong> how do I open it?
<cfhowlett> bingbong, depends on your encryption program, I suspect
<bingbong> I want to just copy all the files to a second hard drive I plugged in, shred the ssd and hdd and reinstall my os's
<bingbong> it is just the default linux partition encryption
<bingbong> when you set up an os
<wedgie> ecryptfs-recover-private
<bingbong> that will only decrypt, not let anything run, correct?
<bingbong> do I just run that on the whole partition?
<wedgie> it'll mount the partition. Don't see any reason that will cause it to run anything from the partition
<bingbong> Ok one more question sorry, there are 3 partitions: 1 boot partition I think, then 2 partitions that are both 223.1G. One is extended type, one is Linux type. Which one do I mount? The whole thing is 223g
<wedgie> bingbong: is this just an encrypted home directory?
<bingbong> No it is an encrypted partition with an encrypted home directory inside
<wedgie> i think ecryptfs-recover-private will attempt to autodiscover it
<bingbong> Should I run that on the extended partition or the linux one though?
<bingbong> they're both in the same place somehow, idk if it is just part of the linux encryption schema
<wedgie> doesn't matter where. It'll try to find any encrypted partiton and prompt if you want to recover that one
<mnichie> After rebooting the other day, I am no longer to boot/decrypt my luks disk.  I can find and view the luks header with cryptsetup, but the password that I have been using for over a year no longer works with it.  Anybody have *any* ideas?
<mnichie> I have run out of things to try
<macgyver1> so I formatted again the ssd disk
<macgyver1> can I install ubuntu there?
<macgyver1> ok guys I reboot again
<macgyver1> I come back later
<Bashing-om> macgyver1: Might be best to show the cjannel in a pastebin what you are working pith - ' sudo parted -l '
<compdoc> you can install on an ssd, yes
<Oderus> hi! having issues installing a package and looking for assistance. disconnected for a second there but im back so i apologize if you replied already. here's the output. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24179605/
<bingbong> ok I have mounted the encrypted partition, now how do I get into the home folder?
<dust> ext4 should be sometimes defragmented with sudo e4defrag -v /path/to/myfiles
<dust> on a traditional hdd
<Oderus> dust: only the home directory or does the whole partition need it
<__cheese_sweats> is there an (relatively simple) way of restricting logins to a single session (ie, expiring existing sessions upon login?) using the Guard library with symf 3.2 ?
<__cheese_sweats> I'm about to write a hacky solution directly scanning memcached but wondering if there's a way of doing this in the framework
<cfhowlett> __cheese_sweats, sounds like a guest login session
<dust> especially home Oderus but i do sudo e4defrag -v / so the whole root
<Oderus> dust: is there any negative side effects to this? never heard of defragging in linux before
<dust> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man8/e4defrag.8.html
<Oderus> dust: thanks, interesting. :)
<dust> np urw :)
<Goose_> i set up windows sharing on my 16.04 install and when I go to windows network I can get in but then I cant get in to the drive folders im pretty sure i set up access and everything from both computers
<Datz> Hi, I'm streaming music (Pandora) and I keep getting these hiccups in the audio every so often. Running 16.04.2. What can I look into?
<Datz> Goose_: you set up Samba?
<elisa871> can you please have a look at my labmate question and if possible please answer it over SO? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42799086/perf-undefined-symbol-gcc-personality-v0-matlab
<Oderus> i! having issues installing a package and looking for assistance. here's the output. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24179605/
<Goose_> no but i just realized
<on2pk> Hi!  I can't seem to access the ubuntu update servers :(
<Goose_> that the drive im sharing
<Goose_> is f and i can get in
<Goose_> so problem is solved
<Goose_> and i think i did install samba it gets prompted when you turn on sharing right
<Datz> Ok
<Bashing-om> Oderus: OerHeks :: Bug ?? see: ' apt show openjdk-9-jdk ' . It list as a dependency "openjdk-9-jdk-headless (= 9~b114-0ubuntu1)" .
<Goose_> anyways theres a bunch of folders with a $  at the end representing my drives and i cant get into those but those arent shared from my windows comp anyway
<on2pk> unfortunately, apt seems to hang trying to connect to the archive servers
<Datz> Oderus: It almost looks like there's a problem with the package, but I'm not expert.
<Datz> What they said^
<Oderus> thank you datz, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Oderus: Let's see if we can get some of the more knowledgeable peoples' eyes on this . Looks to me a packaging error .
<Oderus> Bashing-om: that would be great hehe. thank you for looking at it.
<yunyang> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/42799086/perf-undefined-symbol-gcc-personality-v0-matlab please look at my question?
<Bashing-om> Oderus: We get some better eyes on this soonest .
<elisa871> my labmate yunyang editted his question, please have a look and suggest solutions if possible https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42799086/perf-undefined-symbol-gcc-personality-v0-matlab#42799086
<cfhowlett> !patience } elisa871,
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !patience | elisa871,
<ubottu> elisa871,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Oderus> Bashing-om: maybe if I add the ppa for that package a newer version will work. i dunno.
<Bashing-om> Oderus: Hold off on doing anything , "  nacc> Bashing-om: openjdk-9 probably shouldn't be used by anyoneyet (iirc, it's still beta): . checking Maybe tomorrow ?
<Oderus> Bashing-om: ok will do. it's a dependancy for android-studio
<Bashing-om> Oderus: There is the #android-studio channel, might get a quicker response there ? Maybe android specific ?
<ilk> Alert Type: Amber Alert Date Issued: 3/14/2017 The State of Alabama has issued a Child Abduction Emergency, Amber Alert on behalf of the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation. The Tennessee Bureau of Investigation and the Alabama Law Enforcement Agency ask for your assistance in locating Mary Catherine "Elizabeth" Thomas, white female, 15 years of age, 5' 5" tall weighing 120 pounds with blond hair and hazel eyes. Elizabeth Thomas was
<ilk> seen last wearing a flannel shirt and black leggings on March 13, 2017 and is believed to be in extreme danger. Elizabeth Thomas is believed to be in the company of 50 year old Tad Cummins, white male, 6' tall, weighing 200 pounds, with brown hair and brown eyes. The subjects are believed to be traveling in a silver Nissan Rogue bearing TN tag number 976ZPT. If you have any information regarding this missing child, please contact the
<ilk> Tennessee Bureau of Investigation at 1-800-TBI-FIND, or the Maury County, TN Sheriff's Office at (931) 375-8654 or call 911. http://app.alea.gov/Community/wfAlertFlyer.aspx… Email sent: Tuesday, March 14, 2017, 7:30:09 PM
<Datz> Hi, I'm having skips of hiccups while streaming audio with firefox, what should I try?
<Datz> or*
<bimbo> hey looking for help with understanding something probally very simple, im trying to install rssi on an motorola via terminal in ubuntu using         http://www.linuxx.eu/2014/09/osmocombb-hardware-and-software-setup.html     but am unsure where i should be at the start it explains to create a gnuarm the src within but after that do i return to original user directory or are they each instaled downwards within each other ?if you undert
<bimbo> hey looking for help with understanding something probally very simple, im trying to install rssi on an motorola via terminal in ubuntu using         http://www.linuxx.eu/2014/09/osmocombb-hardware-and-software-setup.html     but am unsure where i should be at the start it explains to create a gnuarm the src within but after that do i return to original user directory or are they each instaled downwards within each other ?if you undert
<S0bait> Hi, My Rpi stopped responding, I rebooted it. I can no longer ssh. It seems to be stuck. I used the verbose settings and have outputted the log here, can someone help me out? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1518c8bef9fedb80f42f68bfe7012b65
<kk4ewt> S0bait, so have you been shutting it down or just pulling the plug
<S0bait> pull plug
<S0bait> it seems to have moved a bit
<S0bait> I can ping it just fine, I bet if I attach monitor and other peripherals i can go ahead and connect but I need ssh...
<kk4ewt> so you have corrupted the fs
<kk4ewt> rebuild the SD card
<S0bait> erm
<S0bait> it stopped working WHILE I was on it
<S0bait> so the unplug thing dont make sense :S
<S0bait> HECK it is even running a server on it right now, which I can see from my browser. Everything is workng but suddenly it stopped responding and now ssh is not working, it did move past that dialogue I pasted above just now though.
<bingbong> I mounted my ubuntu directory, decrypted it and unlocked the home directory. How do I get into it? I see Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop but it doesn't do anything, just opens a window that closes right away. Tried gksu nautilus but no gksu and I can't install it. Whatdo?
<wedgie> bingbong: the command should have output where it mounted. probably somewhere in /tmp
<bingbong> I went there but I can not cd into it
<bingbong> I can open it in terminal, permission denied
<bingbong> can't*
<wedgie> use sudo to view it. It's owned by a different user, probably
<wedgie> ''sudo -i'' will get you a root shell you can use to browse
<bingbong> wedgie: tried that just now, shows no files in the directory.
 * wedgie shrugs
<bingbong> When I navigate there in the gui explorer I can see home folder with "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" inside and "readme.txt" that says to run ecryptfs-mount-private but that also said permission denied
<bingbong> err no actually
<bingbong> it said the thing was setup incorrectly
<wedgie> need to run ecrypt as root
<bingbong> wedgie: I did that. If I run in recovery mode will the virus still be able to run?
<bingbong> Is there some way to run the system on like bare bones version?
<bingbong> I just need to copy the home folder to a hard drive
<bingbong> but it may take like 30 minutes
<wedgie> bingbong: I suspect that it is safe enough. But if you're really worried you can mount the hard drive as read only
<vie> My microphone sounds crystal clear from alsa but distorted in pulseaudio. Any ideas on how to fix?
<theguy323> Hey, i have an issue on a server i manage. on a vm test system it works fine. I need to install libcurl4-gnutls-dev:i386 heres the log from it on ubuntu server 16.04 https://hastebin.com/wiwifexeho.sql
<theguy323> meanwhile on a vps running sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install mailutils postfix curl wget file bzip2 gzip unzip bsdmainutils python util-linux tmux lib32gcc1 libstdc++6 libstdc++6:i386 libcurl4-gnutls-dev:i386 results in no errors and everything working fine
<heretician> Anyone here familiar with adding FallbackResource and DirectoryIndex to my vhost on Ubuntu so this http://144.217.165.206/ default page will go to index.php or whatever so I can use word press? I have already deleted index.html but for some reason it is still redirecting to there and I foudn out it is because I need to edit the vhost. I will happily give someone access to my server to get it
<heretician> quickly done. And if solicitation is allowed, I need and can pay for a lot more than that.
<heretician> #wordpress sent me to #httpd and #httpd told me I need to edit my vhost and add two directories (DirectoryIndex and FallbackResource) so that I can use WordPress
<liyuge> hello
<Quantikus> hi
<PipeItToDevNull> Hi!
<elricsfate> Where do you guys prefer to keep binaries that are stored within directories? Examples include ansible which is ansible/bin
<elricsfate> Do you just slap it in ~/bin/ansible and then add ~/bin/ansible/bin to $PATH?
<mnichie> After rebooting the other day, I am no longer to boot/decrypt my luks disk.  I can find and view the luks header with cryptsetup, but the password that I have been using for over a year no longer works with it.  Anybody have *any* ideas about what to try?  I have run out of things to try
<curiousx> Hi! there, sry for the off topic but what do you think about my global CSS that i'm cooking ?  http://i.imgur.com/eaIUbNV.png
<wolfzrat> anyone can help me, I'm using xchat azure and want to auto connect to this awesome channel
<OerHeks> wolfzrat, xchat azure is an osx irc client?
<eeeyy2u> How? However they please and with relative ease: Biological warfare (who's going to save the black masses, all those "brilliant" witch doctors and voodoo practitioners?), starvation (cannibalism will only get them so far), simply cutting them off from the White man's "tit" would take care of most of them (no more endless "gibs-me-dats" to get), then roll over the rest militarily (Shaka Zulu will not save them and spears cannot take down drones, jets, or
<OerHeks> look in the manual, it is not opensourece at all
<eeeyy2u> missiles).
<eeeyy2u> Jews will make quick work of them once they have worn out their usefulness (the brown and yellow masses will be just about as easy to deal with), then their plans will be completed and they will have this world to themselves.
<OerHeks> eeeyy2u, wrong channel dude
<OerHeks> !ot > eeeyy2u
<ubottu> eeeyy2u, please see my private message
<wolfzrat> OerHek, yes
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<eeeyy2u> Once Whites have been completely disenfranchised, displaced, and utterly destroyed, they will circle back around to claim everything from their black and brown WMD's.
<OerHeks> eeeyy2u, kiddo, move away from #freenode network, thanks.
<wolfzrat> OerHeks, it is a OS X program
<OerHeks> wolfzrat, look in the manual, it is not opensourece at all, i don't know.
<OerHeks> else try #macosx or #osxchat something?
<Kiicki> OerHeks was it complicated to make AMD HD 5450 work?
<OerHeks> Kiicki, no, it runs out of the box on 16.04
<OerHeks>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-66-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 5,8GiB, 52,8% free ** Disk: Total: 1,5TiB, 12,1% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI2: USB-Audio - USB Device
<OerHeks> 0x46d:0x825 ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 4d 4h 15m 54s **
<OerHeks> ooops
<wolfzrat> OerHeks, ok sorry your messages got mixed up in all that long text, thank you ill look into it
<Kiicki> I suspect that the integrated graphics from the CPU works well for you I guess and not the actual GPU. It didn't work for me at least
<OerHeks> integrated graphics from the CPU ??
<Kiicki> Yeah, most CPU's have integrated graphics so maybe your OS is using that. My CPU doesn't have integrated graphics actually so the GPU is all I have and it doesn't work well
<OerHeks> Kiicki, i run the 5450 .. not the integraded grapthis. are you drunk or something? you make things up again
<Kiicki> It's common that integrated graphics gets assign to do the dektop work and the web browser etc where the GPU kicks in at games or "high end" software
<darkseg> Hello all, I have been learning to use systemd-networkd and have become confused on a few issues. I understand how NetworkManager works with the gnome desktop, and how to switch to systemd-networkd. I do not understand how my server without NetworkManager installed nor systemd-netorkd handles the network service.
<Kiicki> unless you have totally disabled integrated graphics
<Kiicki> So yeah it's not stupid to assume that the integrated graphics runs the light things in your system unless you have specifically changed that. Light things as the desktop in general or web browser
<d_ven0m> darkseg: So are you asking about a non-systemd server?
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: If OerHeks is running a desktop, I don't think he's using integrated graphics. His post suggests dedicated graphics card use
<darkseg> no, I am running systemd
<d_ven0m> darkseg: So are you asking how systemd-networkd handles the network service? Or how to handle the network service without using systemd-networkd?
<darkseg> d_venOm: Yes, how to handle the network without using systemd-networkd. I know how to use networkd just can figure out how its working when its not enabled currently
<d_ven0m> darkseg: Well, are you using a wired connection or wireless?
<darkseg> d_venOm: Wired on a vm
<darkseg> d_venOm: when I run “systemclt list-unit-files” I do not see NetworkManager or systemd-networkd enabled. So what is managing my network service?
<d_ven0m> darkseg: What VM are you using?
<darkseg> d_venOm: Its just a lab box running vmware
<darkseg> d_venOm: OS is Debian Jessie
<d_ven0m> darkseg: I would look at how the network interface is setup via the VM (usually either NAT or Bridged). In terms of what program on the VM is handling the network connection, it could be a couple different programs.
<d_ven0m> darkseg: See if you're running dhcpcd or dhclient.
<absoluteGoofa> Pastafarian update: His Noodliness Has Spoken
<darkseg> d_venOm: Im using a static address. and neither
<d_ven0m> darkseg: Hm, netctl?
<d_ven0m> darkseg: It's connected to the internet, yes?
<darkseg> d_venOm: All is working correctly. I just trying to figure out how its working without NetworkManager or Networkd
<d_ven0m> darkseg: Well NetworkManager and systemd-networkd are really just network managers, they aren't necessary for network connectivity. They just manage network connections
<darkseg> d_venOm: correct: so how do I find out what "is" managing it?
<d_ven0m> darkseg: well on the lower-level, probably just "ip"
<darkseg> d_venOm: okay, thanks your your help. I will look into it some more.
<d_ven0m> darkseg: it's part of iproute2
<d_ven0m> darkseg: so using "ip" from iproute2, for example, you can get a list of NICs with "ip link"
<d_ven0m> "ip" is a tool from iproute2, a collection of utilities for controlling TCP/IP networking and traffic control in Linux
<darkseg> d_venOm: mostly I'm trying to understand what is pointing it to the /etc/network/interface file for addressing.
<ubuntu_> :V
<darkseg> d_venOm: sorry im not being very clear
<Vadi> I can use `quilt push -a` to apply all of my debian patches to the source package fine, and I can use `quilt pop -a` to unapply them all fine. However, one of the patches has a fuzz of 1 and 'quilt refresh' is not fixing it. How can I remove the fuzz?
<ubuntu_> do you guys know, why cant i change the display resolution?
<Nicho1as> Hi, after a reboot all the partition links of LVM don't show up in /dev/mapper... but the logical disks show up which don't end with 'p<num>' in the name. does anyone have an idea why this happens?
<ubuntu_> it has only 1920x1080
<Nicho1as> and also the /dev/dm-<dmnum> s also don't show up
<d_ven0m> darkseg: What is pointing what to the /etc/network/interface file?
<d_ven0m> darkseg: you said "what is pointing it...", what exactly is "it"?
<Kiicki> I don't know d_ven0m. by default it's not stupid to think that integrated graphics from the CPU is running small tasks like Chrome, other system settings and the actual desktop by default when the integrated graphics is enabled unless you have manually changed it yourself. Where the GPU will run most the heavy work. Because it makes no sense why his system
<Kiicki> runs graphics fine but mine doesn't and we have the same GPU
<Kiicki> difference is that I don't have integrated graphics, he does so I suspect his integrated graphics is running the show for web browser and desktop. Because it makes sense
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: Is it a laptop though? Because if it's a desktop I highly doubt that
<Kiicki> It's a desktop for me at least. I guess for him too. It's a desktop GPU
<FMan> "integrated graphics from the CPU"
<OerHeks> Kiicki, if you think i fool you .. man - o man
<OerHeks> look at my cloak, i am an Ubuntu member, not just an volunteer :-(
<Kiicki> I don't think you fool me. I just think your integrated graphics is what actually runs the show for your desktop and browser
<OerHeks> nope
<Kiicki> Well it's strange then
<OerHeks> Kiicki, now stop this nonsense, or i'll ask you to leave.
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: I understand your reasoning, and it is true that many CPUs nowadays contain integrated graphics chips. However, those integrated graphics chips are usually broken out on the motherboard... which means if he were to use integrated graphics, he'd have to connect his motherboard's port to his monitor... which is most likely not the case
<Kiicki> But why am I talking nonsense? Do you think I'm lying about having the same GPU? Or do you think I'm lying about it not working good? You even said it worked right from the box which is not true from my part
<Kiicki> It's not lacking in RAM either, it got 16GB
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: They're most likely referring to what I just said... which means he cannot be running from his integrated graphics chip
<Kiicki> I know what you mean. I will try again then
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: If he is running from a dedicated graphics card on a desktop, the integrated graphics chip will NEVER kick in to replace the dedicated card
<Kiicki> That I know ^
<OerHeks> This is not dualgraphics, integraded intel switched off, and has even a plastic cup on it, so i cannot make the rookie misstake
<Kiicki> Fair enough
<OerHeks> so what is your graphic problem ?
<Kiicki> screen tearing, slow, stuttery when scrolling through web-browser, feeling like I'm running a virtual machine, Even youtube and movies is a pain to watch. I notice stuttery and screen tearing. A graphics problem I guess.
<Kiicki> I'm making a bootable USB now to check the Ubuntu version again 16.04.2 LTS
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: You are running natively, yes?
<Kiicki> I'm not sure what you mean by that. I'm really new to Linux
<OerHeks> that would be a good step to verify. does it tear and stutter in live
<FMan> YouTube is always a pain to watch
<Kiicki> yes, but what about movies?
<Kiicki> even using the VLC included or Kodi
<FMan> all movies made after 1990 suck
<OerHeks> FMan, i have the same gpu, i can play 2 movies at the same time
<d_ven0m> Meaning not from a live disk (CD or USB), and not in a VM
<OerHeks> so your comment is not helpfull at all
<Kiicki> aah, no I have actually installed the OS from USB stick. It's not just in try out mode
<d_ven0m> You have installed it to the USB stick, and are NOT using the "try out" mode?
<Kiicki> No, I installed it. Why not install it?
<davido_> I think he means he installed it on his hard drive or SSD, using a bootable USB to perform the install.
<davido_> Pretty sure that given his comment earlier that he's rather new to Linux, that it's not running in a VM, so yes, native. Good question. Answered.
<Kiicki> ^
<d_ven0m> Ah, okay. Well, next step. Have you made sure you have updated the system?
<d_ven0m> e.g. "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<Kiicki> On my previous attempts I updated everything in Software updates and driver manager. I'm installing the OS again now so I will be back in 10-15 min with more detail
<Kiicki> As I have tried several Ubuntu/Mint versions over 2 days
<Kiicki> Now I'm installing 16.04.2
<FMan> that's what I have - welcome to the club! :)
<Kiicki> So the USB is plugged into the PC I will be installing on and I'm selecting "Install Ubuntu" and NOT "Try Ubuntu"
<d_ven0m> Correct
<Kiicki> "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" from the Installation Type
<Kiicki> I'll do that too. I'm just informing now my steps
<d_ven0m> You shouldn't have to reinstall the OS, but if you're already in the process, you might as well
<Kiicki> yeah, it will be quick
<d_ven0m> Yes, thankfully Ubuntu has pretty sane defaults so you can just let it do the partitioning and such :)
<Kiicki> d_ven0m meanwhile I'm waiting for this. What is the first thing I should do when it's booted up?
<Kiicki> I just don't want to screw up anything
<d_ven0m> After it's done installing, make sure to run updates in case there are any.
<Kiicki> from Sofware updates right that is located in Launcher? If that is what you call it
<d_ven0m> Yes, although I personally prefer just running "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<d_ven0m> That command right there, when run from a terminal, will 1) connect to the internet and determine if there are any updates and 2) install those updates if there are any
<NeedHelp> Hello
<NeedHelp> hax: I fuck your mother
<hax> I mean, I'd insult you back but you use Chatzilla so it'd be like shooting fish in a barrel.
<hax> Oh ok.
<Kiicki> Thank you. I will run those two commands
<d_ven0m> LOL @ chatzilla
<NeedHelp> hax: I fuck your mother HARD
<FMan> why is Ubuntu using this terminology?
<Onigiri> I installed 16.04.2-server on an old desktop, the installer runs fine... but after rebooting I get no video on the integrated HD4000. I've got dual screens, one on the display port and a second on the dvi.
<FMan> that is, one would expect that "apt update" will install updates, but no - it's misleading to me (probably to many others too)
<Nicho1as> Hi, after a reboot all the partition links of LVM don't show up in /dev/mapper... but the logical disks that include those partitions show up which don't end with 'p<num>' in the name. does anyone have an idea why this happens? - it all shows up after a 'partprobe' command. should I make them do a 'partprobe' whenever they boot up?
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: you can actually type "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" exactly as I've written it between the quotes and it will take care of the updates in a single statement
<OerHeks> Onigiri, ctrl alt F2, then login
<Kiicki> Thank you, I was just going to ask if it was one command or two
<OerHeks> d_ven0m, after fresh install, sudo apt dist-upgrade or full-upgrade
<OerHeks> 'just' upgrade would not give newer kernels and such
<FMan> I suppose it is okay that I always run dist-upgrade
<davido_> It is.
<Kiicki> I'm booted in now so what command should I do? What do you suggest OerHeks?
<Onigiri> OerHeks: wow, thanks
<Onigiri> I just assumed it was more i915 issues like I was having with a couple other distros XD
<OerHeks> FMan +1
<Kiicki> I guess we are not on talking terms, lol. I'll just use the command you suggested d_ven0m
<d_ven0m> FMan: That's because "apt update" just updates the cache, i.e. it updates the list of program versions and checks for differences between those fetched from the internet and those locally installed. "apt upgrade" is what upgrades the local packages to the new versions fetched from the internet.
<davido_> Has anyone here used a DisplayLink based monitor or monitor-adapter with Ubuntu? On my i7 laptop it works flawlessly, but on my i5 desktop, it causes mouse flicker when the mouse is on any of the non-displaylink monitors.
<FMan> yeah, I know what it does, but I maintain my position that it confuses :)
<Kiicki> d_ven0m 84 packages can be upgraded. How do I install them all?
<Kiicki> I ran the commad
<Kiicki> command
<FMan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> hit 'y' ..
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: "sudo apt upgrade" or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<OerHeks> if you get the message 84 packages, you run upgrade already
<Kiicki> That was fast
<OerHeks> man o man Kiicki, now you are really fooling us
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: You'd probably be fine with "sudo apt upgrade", I'm running 16.04 LTS and haven't run dist-upgrade. My kernel's fine... or is it... *looks around in terror*
<Kiicki> Can you stop thinking I'm a troll? I did the ""sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" and it took seconds
<Kiicki> Not sure if it actually installed or just searched for it
<FMan> then you probably canceled the installing
 * OerHeks had this idea for a day, now ignoring
<Kiicki> I didn't do anything else than typing "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<FMan> if you look at the output, you cannot mistake whether upgrades were installed
<FMan> you have to accept the installing with Y, after you are told how many pkgs can be upgraded
<Kiicki> I did it now but it says "command not found"
<d_ven0m> Kiicki: I have to run out for a little bit, I'll be back home in a little bit but I can still talk through the phone
<u0_a115> this is my temporary nick
<d_ven0m> ^^
<Kiicki> http://pastebin.com/raw/6CXeaqY2
<Kiicki> That is all I have done in the command
<hateball> What are you trying to do?
<hateball> Because your paste shows you refreshing package lists twice
<Kiicki> Just did a fresh install. Trying to update it
<hateball> Kiicki: that would be "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y && sudo apt autoremove"
<Kiicki> I just did as I was told:
<Kiicki> d_ven0m> Kiicki: you can actually type "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" exactly as I've written it between the quotes and it will take care of the updates in a single statement
<hateball> update refreshes lists, full-upgrade upgrades everything, autoremove removes old kernels so /boot doesnt get full (in case it is on separate partition)
<hateball> Kiicki: You wrote update twice tho
<Kiicki> ooh, just noticed that the last one said upgrade
<Kiicki> my bad
<FMan> you just ran update twice
 * FMan points with finger and laughs rudely
<Kiicki> yeah, I read it wrong. Sorry
<FMan> I accept your apology
<FMan> so that explains why it went so fast :D
<Kiicki> yeah
<FMan> ok, try again
<Kiicki> Now it's doing some work. I typed in the correct one and pressed "Y" after. it's still running. Looks good
<FMan> cool
<FMan> keep an eye on it for any warnings or error - although there shouldn't be any, since you just installed a fresh system
<sachin> 1
<FMan> 2
<pluta> Will using “apt-get --purge autoremove” remove a package and its depencies that installed along with it? My main question is will it trash depencies I need for other packages as well? I want to do a full cleanup of a package I installed.
<lotuspsychje> pluta: have you added ppa's of any kind?
<Kiicki> Updates are done. I guess I will reboot now
<pluta> yes
<pluta> quite a few
<davido_> It's typically smart enough to leave dependencies if other distributions that are installed rely on them.
<lotuspsychje> pluta: remove those ppa's first to get out of the mess
<pluta> I see, so that command will remove all dependencies regardless if other packages are using them or not
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | pluta
<ubottu> pluta: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Nicho1as> Hi, after a reboot all the partition links of LVM don't show up in /dev/mapper... but the logical disks that include those partitions show up which don't end with 'p<num>' in the name -nor in the /dev/dm-<dm-num> or /proc/partitions- does anyone have an idea why this happens? - it all shows up after a 'partprobe' command. should I make them do a 'partprobe' whenever they boot up?
<pluta> I guess its best to just see which adiditonal packages that package installed when it was installed and remove those
<Kiicki> Awesome, so the screen tearing is gone but it's kinda stuttery. All I have done so far after the clean install is to run the command "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<pluta> or just use apt-get autoremove pkgname
<pluta> and see the list
<Kiicki> Now I'm in Software and updates under "additional drivers" and I'm gonna select the AMD one. It's at "Do not use the device" atm
<d_onthego> Hello
<d_onthego> Its d_ven0m i had trouble remotely connecting :p
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: What releae did you install ? As there are not AMD proprietary drivers for 16.04++ ,
<Kiicki> I got Ubuntu 16.04.2 and in "additional drivers" It says "Using processor microcode firmware for AMD CPU's from amd64-microcode (proprietary)
<Kiicki> It was at "Do not use the device"
<Kiicki> I installed 16.04.2 because someone in here said that should work with that GPU as he also had the same GPU
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: Yeah .. the micro-code update. Ya want that for newer systems .
<Kiicki> So I should disable it?
<d_onthego> No keep the microcode enabled. Its for the cpu. Its like a hotfix
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: NO, ya want to enable the update for microcode firmware .
<Kiicki> at least the screen tearing is gone after I ran the updates but it still kinda stuttery. It's not as smooth or snappy as I know it can be, even though it's old hardware
<Kiicki> Kinda like laggy ish
<d_onthego> Now that the updates are installed, and the firmware microcode is good, Id say the next step would be to get your video drivers
<tatertots> he has a amd radeon....he'll be using the kernel supplied drivers...he has no other driver options for vga card
<Kiicki> I think they stopped supporting the newer Ubuntu tbh
<Kiicki> It's a AMD HD 5450
<tatertots> so you're done...
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: My old box was sluggish too with unity . (l)ubuntu ran well . What processor and how much ram do you have ?
<d_onthego> Im not sure if there are drivers for your particular card but i can look it up. And if all else fails there should be an open source one
<Kiicki> CPU AMD Athlon II X2 B24
<Kiicki> 16GB RAM
<Kiicki> I know it's not great but it shouldn't be this laggy I guess. Someone here even says that they have 2 monitors connected to it and it runs great. Same Ubuntu version, same GPU
<Kiicki> Good news is that screen tearing is gone
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: Should run . I too run dual Athlons on 4 Gigs of ram . unity is a bit slgggish on this system . (x)ubuntu runs well .( I do multi-boot )
<rymax99> Is there any real advantage to using (x/k/l)ubuntu instead of just installing the desktop environment?
<Kiicki> hmm, not sure what to do then. This PC will just be run as a media server but will also run Kodi on it. How it is now, I don't consider it to be good enough for even watching movies tbh because of the slight stuttery/lag
<tatertots> sure i can think of one advantage...less administrative effort,
<wedgie> rymax99: just a faster path to your end goal. And won't have the extra stuff associated with a different DE
<rymax99> i kind of value having another desktop environment laying around in case i completely bork cinnamon :P
<d_onthego> Kubuntu over ubuntu is a matter of preference of gnome vs kde, whereas lubuntu and xubuntu use significantly less system resources so they run faster
<rymax99> works for me
<rymax99> d_onthego, yeah, i've always found it kind of odd that the project bothers maintaining so many versions when it's so simple to change environments
<rymax99> so figured i'd ask :P
<d_onthego> Well theyre all maintained by different people
<Kiicki> There are some unticked boxes under "Other Software" as "cdrom:[Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ -Release amd64 (20170215.2))/ xental main restricted"
<d_onthego> Dont worry about the unticked boxes
<Kiicki> So that's it then. This is as good as it can be I guess
<tatertots> yup that's it buddy
<Kiicki> Maybe it's the CPU that is causing the problem of slowness
<d_onthego> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver your card should be supported
<Kiicki> It's probably the CPU then. It still kinda ticks me that it runs "snappy" on Windows 10 but not on Ubuntu
<d_onthego> Its probably still a graphics issue, its hard on the phone but when i return to my desktop i will help you out with that
<hateball> Kiicki: when it comes to AMD gpu, there's a !ppa you can use for a more up to date MESA
<tatertots> this is what AMD/ATI gpu owners can expect https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ moving forward
<Kiicki> Think I will try some light games and see for real how it runs
<tatertots> good luck
<Hiko> hi
<Hiko> no one talks here?
<d_onthego> Kiicki: stay on the chat, ill be back soon and ill shoot you a pm
<Kiicki> But thanks everyone for your help! I will be using this system to see if it's at least good enough for watching movies. Screen tearing is gone but I got a feeling that the stuttery/lag will annoy be in the long run
<d_onthego> Hiko: you havent asked anything
<Kiicki> ooh, I'll stay
<lotuspsychje> !support | Hiko
<ubottu> Hiko: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Kiicki> On 2nd thought, Maybe I should download a file to the PC and see if it lags rather than using Youtube as plugins and the web browser could be the problem
<d_onthego> You could try that. Try opening System Monitor while you do
<d_onthego> At least you'll be able to see where your RAM and CPU are at during the process at least
<Kiicki> Will do
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3
<Kiicki> d_onthego It's still kinda stuttery from VLC. I'm in System monitor and everything seems fine. Running 15-20% from both CPU cores, Swap memory is not in use which is good, around 8% of my system memory
<Kiicki> VLC using 6% of CPU
<lotuspsychje> Kiicki: installed codecs?
<Kiicki> No, I just installed VLC
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Kiicki
<ubottu> Kiicki: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 65 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> Kiicki: can you check if youtube is stuttery also?
<Kiicki> it is
<Kiicki> which is why I thought I should check from the PC itself and not from web browser
<tatertots> don't leave out that "in firefox" part Kiicki
<lotuspsychje> Kiicki: probably graphics drivers or codecs
<tatertots> because you haven't actually tired youtube in any other browser yet
<Kiicki> yeah youtube in Firefox is stuttery/laggy and same from PC using VLC
<d_onthego> Kiicki: Ok thanks for the update. Definitely informative. Im almost back so i will be able to help you out better once im back
<tatertots> tried
<Kiicki> I will tried out Chrome now but I expect the same problem as it runs kinda the same from PC too
<Kiicki> using VLC but haven't installed any codec
<Kiicki> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kiicki> I guess I can run that
<nanodrone> about to install my first snap ever
<tatertots> vlc codecs are internal and self contained
<Kiicki> aah
<tatertots> so when it comes to vlc....codec for the most part is irrelevant
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>         sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> Kiicki: when its done ...say so
<nanodrone> wow snaps take up so much space
<nanodrone> 80megs for a screen recorder app
<Kiicki> It's done tatertots
<cfhowlett> nanodrone, please take the chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for support.  thanks.
<nanodrone> i didnt know there was an offtopic channel sorry
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> Kiicki: share url/link here
<nanodrone> has anyone had any luck with connected standby/active go with ubuntu?
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24181221/
<tatertots> Kiicki: looks as expected
<tatertots> Kiicki: did you try chrome/chromium yet?
<Kiicki> No about too
<tatertots> Kiicki: and how did youtube performance compare to youtube in firefox?
<Kiicki> Chrome is actually worse. Some screen tearing
<Kiicki> tatertots
<cfhowlett> Kiicki, play a video from your player -if it tears, you have a graphics issue
<tatertots> Kiicki: i'm personally not surprised at your performance observations knowing you're GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-41-generic, LLVM 3.8.0)
<Kiicki> Now I got an error from Ubuntu. "sorry, Ubunty 16.04 has experienced an internal error
<tatertots> Kiicki: you should be able to "x" out that little box
<hateball> While not supported, if it were me, I'd use oibaf !ppa and see if that ups your performance https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<d_ven0m> I'm back
<userro> hi back, I'm userro. Nice to meet you
<Kiicki> Now Chrome is better after I launched it again
<Kiicki> So Chrome and Firefox pretty much performs the same
<Vadi> How can I stop Dash from turning off scopes? Every time I open it it disables a random set of scopes - super frustrating.
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>    /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p|patebinit
<tatertots> Kiicki: actually it's more important that YOU see it than that I/we see it
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>   /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<JP____> anyone know a package that will colorise my terminal?
<JP____> *without needing to configure it *
<cfhowlett> byoubo
<cfhowlett> byobu      that s
<squig> can I ask mint questions here?
<cfhowlett> nope.  use mint's support channels
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<squig> thanks!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Japa> I need to make an ubuntu VM for testing code. What's the smallest graphical flavor? Besides size, would it matter which one I use, if I'm not targeting a specific one?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<EriC^^> Japa: lubuntu
<Japa> Thanks
<Japa> For some strange reason, the same program is crashing on ubuntu on release build, hanging on debian on release build, and not having any issues at all with a develop build on debian
<JP____> cfhowlett: apt-get install byobu and done?
<cfhowlett> wait 1
<cfhowlett> JP____, yep
<utente4b> hello
<JP____> cfhowlett: byobu is cool, but it doesn't really colorize my terminal text
<userro> use tmux
<userro> it makes your text green
<userro> :p
<JP____> i already have green text
<JP____> i just wanted to have like different modules and functions to have different colors, for readability
<userro> lol ok
<JP____> like ip addresses one color
<JP____> strings another
<JP____> or if i start ptpython that the color changes or something
<JP____> cfhowlett: unless i have to configure it to do that?
<userro> https://scottlinux.com/2013/07/08/enable-colorful-terminal-in-debian-and-ubuntu/ try this
<omilunomilun> hello . i need to have some user to ssh to server . i have to use a role to each user to can ssh with only a spechial ip address on thier users
<cfhowlett> JP____, man byobu     :)
<omilunomilun> infact i want my clients only can ssh to thier users with thier own ip address
<userro> omilunomilun, that's impossible
<userro> your server has only one ip
<OerHeks> omilunomilun, edit the server /etc/ssh/sshd_config file like this: AllowUsers jim@11.22.33.56     ( or AllowUsers jim@11.22.33.56 jim@123.123.123.123 for multi ip)3.36
<omilunomilun> OerHeks: ahaaaa . for axaple : omid@X , lee@Y, semon@Z
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | JP____ also nice
<ubottu> JP____ also nice: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (yakkety), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<OerHeks> omilunomilun, jups
<OerHeks> no , in between
<omilunomilun> OerHeks and userro: thanq so much
<JP____> lotuspsychje: yeah but i want for my terminal ; )
<lotuspsychje> JP____: check solarized theme for terminal
<lotuspsychje> JP____: http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<jguillen> Hello, im trying to dockerize an app that uses fuse. But i keep getting this:    fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory
<userro> omilunomilun, no problem
<jguillen> any hint ?
<JP____> lotuspsychje: thats how i got the idea :p
<jguillen> Hello, I keep gettin this message when trying to use fuse :    fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory          Read I needed fuse-utils package but nos available for 16.04. Anyone hints ?
<pwater> sshfs works for me with 'apt-get install sshfs'
<jguillen> (please ignore the "dockerize" message hehe)
<pwater> then sshfs user@host:/dir /mount/dir
<pwater> im on 16.04 as well
<totonne98> ehi
<totonne98> yeah bro
<totonne98> ciao flavio
<Fla_2016> Problems with sound card: soundblaster 16 live value, on ubuntu 16.10 mate. E 'regularly set as the main and default, it is regularly recognized by alsamixer, but it works in spurts. If I go on system-preferences-audio-system you do not recognize me. Then sometimes he launches alsamixer, ME UNDERSTAND THE NEW, maybe launch a movie on youtube, and you unconfigures again. Any suggest please?
<dioo> bellaù
<dioo> io
<dioo> anto
<Fla_2016> it unconfigures
<dioo> passa anche a me anto
<boch> 6
<JP____> lotuspsychje: any idea how i can import this theme into my current terminal?
<Fla_2016> Problems with sound card: soundblaster 16 live value, on ubuntu 16.10 mate. E 'regularly set as the main and default, it is regularly recognized by alsamixer, but it works in spurts. If I go on system-preferences-audio-system you do not recognize me. Then sometimes he launches alsamixer, ME UNDERSTAND THE NEW, maybe launch a movie on youtube, and it unconfigures again. Any suggest please?
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<dioo> hello word
<tatertots> Fla_2016: when it's done ....say so
<dioo> what is this ?
<bazhang> ubuntu support dioo
<dioo> what is the object of xChat? i need answer please :)
<OerHeks> dioo, good start: read the topic
<bazhang> irc client dioo , better upgrade to hexchat
<bazhang> dioo, are you on ubuntu
<Fla_2016> tatertos: ok
<Fla_2016> tatertots: http://pastebin.com/p2E4NYa6
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> Fla_2016: share url/link here
<Fla_2016> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24181567/
<dioo> goodbye word
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal>     aplay -l|pastebinit
<tatertots> Fla_2016: share url/link here
<Fla_2016> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24181575/
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal>     aplay -L|pastebinit
<tatertots> Fla_2016: share url/link here
<userro> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24141524/
<bazhang> userro, why post minecraft info here
<tatertots> userro: i think you may have mistakenly sent that info to me
<tatertots> or directed at
<userro> I'm testing whether or not tatertots is a bot. It modified the previous paste url. I didn't know what it has
<tatertots> of course i'm a bot
<tatertots> the new interactive kind
<tatertots> Fla_2016: you still working on that ?
<Fla_2016> tatertots: I have sent the two pastebin, you read them?
<tatertots> Fla_2016: yes i read them, more info is required of you, i will post the instruction again
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal>     aplay -L|pastebinit
<tatertots> Fla_2016: share url/link here
<Fla_2016> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24181575/
<tatertots> Fla_2016: ok something is very wrong with your system configuration IF you followed the instructions properly
<tatertots> Fla_2016: allow me to elaborate
<Fla_2016> tatertota: of course, thank
<tatertots> Fla_2016: aplay -l      and      aplay -L    may look the similar but they are NOT and should have completely different results, what i saw from you is the same result two times
<Fla_2016> tatertots: of course, thank
<tatertots> Fla_2016: this give me pause
<Fla_2016> tatertots: my miiskta, one moment
<Fla_2016> tatertots: my mistake, one moment
<tatertots> Fla_2016: as that is NOT the expected result
<tatertots> Fla_2016: if you followed instructions properly then something is very wrong
<Fla_2016> tatertots: yes but what? :-)
<Fla_2016> tatertots: yes but what is wrong? :-)
<tatertots> Fla_2016: if aplay -l and aplay -L give the same result...you should backup any important data and reinstall...period
<tatertots> Fla_2016: it is highly abnormal for the two results to be identical...highly abnormal
<Fla_2016> tatertots, i've maked olny aplay-L both, my mistache. Now will post aplay-l, my mistake
<Fla_2016> tatertots:http://paste.ubuntu.com/24181611/
<tatertots> Fla_2016: much better..and normal
<whatatiming> how to disable sysmted-resolved.service? I use systemctl disable systemd-resolved.service and it doesn't work
<whatatiming> it's really bad service make my network slowly
<whatatiming> and why systemd like to take over everything?
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal>    speaker-test -Dsysdefault:Live -c 2
<tatertots> Fla_2016: do you hear any sounds? yes or no
<Fla_2016> tatertots: yes!! Perfectly
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal press ctrl+c to stop
<Fla_2016> tatertots: already done :-)
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal>    speaker-test -Dsysdefault:V8237 -c 2
<tatertots> Fla_2016: do you hear any sounds? yes or no
<Fla_2016> tatertots: not hear anything
<tatertots> Fla_2016: in terminal press ctrl+c to stop
<Fla_2016> attertots: already done
<Fla_2016> tatertots: already done :-)
<tatertots> Fla_2016: your system has passed a sound test, your Creative Labs EMU10k1 [Sound Blaster Live! Series] is functional
<tatertots> Fla_2016: play a youtube video and report if you have sound
<Fla_2016> tatertots: Audio jerky, as before, the problem is precisely this. Even for sounds system
<tatertots> Fla_2016: are you using firefox? yes or no
<Fla_2016> tatertots: if i play a song with alsaplayer all ok
<tatertots> Fla_2016: are you using firefox? yes or no
<Fla_2016> tatertots: now i'm using chromium, but some problem with sound system
<tatertots> Fla_2016: ok
<tatertots> Fla_2016: does the symptom occur when using VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller?
<Fla_2016> tatertots: I have not tried, I must go, thank you for still support
<tatertots> Fla_2016: the sound blaster is likely a pci add in card that you would have had to install in the computer, versus the "on board" sound controller
<tatertots> Fla_2016: take care
<yuan_> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<trapchat> whats hubuntu?
<ducasse> no such thing, afaik. if there is, it's not in any way an official, supported flavor.
<OerHeks> it is an ubuntu member > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hubuntu
<ducasse> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Kiicki> Just want to say thanks to d_ven0m for the help with my graphics issues. We have been PM'ing for a while now. So thanks again. It didn't quite work out so not sure where the problem really is. OerHeks I guess you are lucky that your same GPU works or something. Didn't work out for me. Cheers!
<ducasse> Kiicki: you're running an amd hd 5450?
<Kiicki> yeah
<Kiicki> I have pretty much gone through all the steps and tried several Linux distros and versions. It didn't work out for me
<ducasse> i've got one, and i bought one for a friend - both of them work flawlessy, mine for many years now.
<Kiicki> Well isn't that just amazing -.-
<Kiicki> lol, no we are all good. This PC needs to go back to W10. It worked great with it
<ducasse> they have a reputation for being amost the most stable gpus you can get with radeon if all you need is basic graphics, actually
<ducasse> so it's weird :)
<ducasse> among, not amost
<Kiicki> yeah, it's indeed weird
<ducasse> what's the actual problem?
<Kiicki> Main problem would be screen tear and that it feels sluggish. Not as snappy and it's not even good enough to watch Youtube or movies directly from VLC
<Kiicki> Firefox and Chrome had the same problem. The update/upgrade command did help with the screen tearing but there are still some
<Kiicki> So I guess a graphics issue
<ducasse> odd. are the vaapi/vdpau drivers installed?
<ducasse> i think you want va-driver-all for amd
<Kiicki> I have no idea but probably. I have done everything I have been told
<Kiicki> This system is just not up for it
<ducasse> just a thought.
<magichummus> I am using KDE and had previously been able to use the 3d cube desktop and transparent windows, however, both of the options no longer worked after changing my graphics drivers. I reverted back, however these settings continue to not work. Does anyone know what might be happening?
<ducasse> magichummus: what kind of gpu/drivers?
<ethan-m43> Hi guys i install ubuntu in dev/sdc forced uefi, can I install another OS in dev/sda? ???
<ducasse> as long as you install in uefi mode
<BluesKaj> magichummus, system settings>desktop behaviour>desktop effects
<magichummus> ducasse: I was originally using the nuveau driver version 1:1.0.12, which these effects did work on, then switched to nvidia 375 attempting to resolve an issue with my computer to waking from suspend, which didn't end up workingn anyways, so switched back, now these effects do not work
<magichummus> BlueKaj: translucency is checked, but still not working
<magichummus> Played around with some of the other effects, looks like none of them work
<ducasse> crashed compositor, i guess
<BluesKaj> magichummus, OpenGL 3.1 ?
<magichummus> BlueKaj: OpenGL 3.0
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu magichummus?
<magichummus> BlueKaj, I am using linux mint
<BluesKaj> !mint | magichummus
<ubottu> magichummus: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ethan-m43> So what means to force uefi? Should I force uefi for every different OS I install?
<ducasse> just set the bios to uefi mode once and for all
<kira> Unable to locate certain wifi through ubuntu
<kira> but it is availble on other platforms
<ethan-m43> It says here WebKitWeb process crashed  with SIGSEGV what is that?
<k1l> ethan-m43: where does it say that?
<ducasse> ethan-m43: segmentation fault
<tatertots> kira: you want to change that to "but its available on other devices"?
<kira> @tatertots :yes
<kira> tatertots : yws
<kira> ywa
<kira> yup
<tatertots> kira: do you have administrative level control over the wifi network in question?
<kira> tatertots : yes
<tatertots> kira: can you log in to the administrative interface of the wifi network right now?
<kira> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> kira: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> kira: when it's done...say so
<kira> tatertots: done
<tatertots> kira: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> kira: share url/link here
<ethan-m43> Ducase what can I do to fix segmentation fault? Is it a bad problem?
<kira> tatertots : can u exactly tell what am i doing
<kira> tatertots: Network:   Card-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller             driver: r8169 ver: 2.3LK-NAPI port: e000 bus-ID: 09:00.0 chip-ID: 10ec:8168            IF: eth0 state: up speed: 1000 Mbps duplex: full mac: <filter>            Card-2: Broadcom BCM43142 802.11b/g/n driver: wl bus-ID: 07:00.0 chip-ID: 14e4:4365            IF: wlan0 state: dormant mac: <filter>
<tatertots> kira: assuming you can successfully connect to other wifi networks, you'll be attempting to find a happy medium between your wlan adapter and the wifi network....right now they do NOT have a happy medium between the two, which would result in you not even being able to pick up the ssid on your computer....
<tatertots> kira: i already protected your privacy personally, there was no need for you to NOT share the link as i instructed, as a result...you're on your own
<ducasse> ethan-m43: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2346806/what-is-a-segmentation-fault#2346849
<dohzer> anyone ever had problems with TFTP transfers crapping themselves halfway through large files with "Error code 1: file not found" even though it was half way through the file it can't find?
<kira> tatertots: should in share it now or was the info enough
<tatertots> kira: nothing personal..it's just equivalent to going to your doctor and not letting him check your vitals like heart rate,pulse, checking your temp for a fever etc...any patent that does that...wants to be unhealthy and sick..and doesn't want the doctors help
<tatertots> kira: and i just don't deal with patience like that
<tatertots> the room is full of other health care providers so.....good luck
<kira> tatertots : please find the link in the message
<kira> hope u understand
<kira> Can anybody please helo with wifi connection cannot be descovered
<kira> but it is visible to others
<stemid> when ubuntu has filled up /boot with kernels, so apt-get wants me to do apt-get -f install, I can't do apt-get purge because it keeps bringing up unmet dependencies due to the failed install of the last kernel. is there some solution with apt that doesn't involve manually moving files from /boot?
<stemid> 14.04
<stemid> I ended up just moving a couple of old initrd files to /var/backup so I could finish the install.
<thyriaen> when i connect my wacom pad to the pc it does not show up in the wacom settings menu ( gui ) - however it is listed as an input device ( pad and pen ) under xinput and i can set settings via xsetinput just fine - "it just works" - how can i get it to show up in the gui aswell ?
<doublel93> hello, someone knows the correct way to use/install python 3.6 on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ducasse> stemid: dpkg -P the old kernel packages
<ducasse> doublel93: yes, upgrade to 16.10
<doublel93> ducasse: if I wanted to use an LTS version ?
<ducasse> doublel93: then there is none with official python 3.6
<nepetax> The only thing I don't like on VMs is that your connections are not stable so you need to reboot. Meh. .-.
<ducasse> doublel93: there are probably third-party repos, but those are at your own risk
<stemid> thanks ducasse, dpkg -P was great. I'll have to remember that.
<ducasse> stemid: np
<nepetax> Reason I use a VM: Don't wanna risk my Windows laptop to get my hard drive get messed up.
<stemid> anyone have a good tip on how to handle the number of old kernels building up when you use unattended upgrades?
<stemid> off the top of my head I could monitor it but I wouldn't feel safe automating the purging of old kernels.
<ducasse> stemid: 'apt autoremove'
<hateball> stemid: keep good backups and use apt autoremove :p
<stemid> oh of course, thanks!
<stemid> I didn't even consider that autoremove would remove kernels
<singh1114> join #slic3r
<nwe> what is apt-get user-agent string?
<Cyber_Akuma> So, I have some family members who use an old PC mostly for streaming videos from random sites that are about their native country.... and they manage to get this thing badly infected all the time. While I know Ubunsu isn't virus-proof, I also know there are far far less viruses for it than Windows. How viable woudl it be if I just put Ubuntu on it with the intention that it would be pretty
<Cyber_Akuma> damn hard to infect?
<macgyver1> hi guys I just installed ubuntu
<macgyver1> Is there any drivers for epos intellipen for linux?
<ducasse> Cyber_Akuma: it would be a lot harder, at least
<stemid> about the old kernel version build up when using unattended upgrades, I found this option Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "false"; in unattended-upgrades configuration.
<nwe> how can I specify CAcert in apt.conf ? I have client certificate and key...
<ahbux> hello guys, anyone knows how to check the md5sum of a binary comparing with the md5sum of the .deb in the repository?
<nelson_> cocos2d-x
<FManTropyx> according to smartctl 6.5 2016-01-24 r4214 [x86_64-linux-4.4.0-57-lowlatency] (local build) my HDD is Western Digital Caviar Blue Serial ATA model WDC WD800AAJS-60B4A0
<samtby> H
<Kiicki> Does Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS support AMD HD 5450?
<Kiicki> Is it much different from Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Kiicki> It's still supported but 16.04 + didn't work for me
<FManTropyx> too bad, still video issues?
<Kiicki> yeah, but I think I will drop down to v14 but not sure which one or even if it matters
<FManTropyx> I doubt it will have an effect - maybe try to ask on ##hardware for troubleshooting advice
<ducasse> Kiicki: 14.04 worked with mine
<ducasse> Kiicki: could it be a hw problem?
<samtby> do
<Kiicki> Don't know what it could be. I have had a lot of help and tried a lot of distros and version without any luck. I know for a fact that this GPU works great on Windows 10 after I have installed the graphics drivers but with Linux it's pretty slow, stuttery, screen tearing (Even though installing upgrades helped a bit) laggy and feels like I'm running in a
<Kiicki> virtual machine
<Kiicki> I should have more than enough RAM too as I have 16GB
<Kiicki> So it's just weird as someone in here uses the exact same GPU without any issues
<Kiicki> Maybe I'm picky but I didn't consider it to be good enough for even watching movies or Youtube tbh
<hateball> Kiicki: did you try the oibaf ppa?
<Kiicki> Don't think so as I haven't heard that one before. People keep recommending me new things even though for some it worked for them right out of the box
<Kiicki> Maybe, I have no idea at this point
<hateball> Kiicki: well perhaps they have different cards
<Kiicki> nah, same card
<hateball> the open source driver radeon was still quite new in 16.04
<Kiicki> at least what he said
<Kiicki> I tried the once that was in "additional driver" and non of them worked
<Kiicki> or I think in 16.04 there were only 1
<FManTropyx> have you tried installing Windows?
<hateball> Kiicki: anyhow this is the PPA I am talking about https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<FManTropyx> any other OS than Ubuntu?
<hateball> Kiicki: so in short "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Kiicki> Yes, I know for a fact that Windows 10 runs smoothly on it. I'm actually about to finish of the W10 installation on it now
<Kiicki> I tried Mint, Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<hateball> !ppa | Kiicki
<ubottu> Kiicki: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kiicki> At some point I think I even used something called fglrx-updates in "additional driver"
<Kiicki> I just checked it and yes, I have tried PPA hateball
<ph88^> hey guys, my computer crashed and now this launcher doesn't work anymore https://bpaste.net/show/752a3160a2f3 but the terminator program still works, what's wrong ?
<ducasse> Kiicki: i found the fglrx drivers not to be trouble-free with that card when i ran 14.04
<Kiicki> d_ven0m guides me through it. I just checked our chat log
<Kiicki> I will try it again ducasse. I'm not even sure if I ran "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" last time I tried v14
<Kiicki> but v16 is no go for sure
<hateball> Kiicki: Alright, then I don't know what else to try as I only use nVidia and Intel myself
<Kiicki> frustrating as I don't ask much from this computer. I dug it up so I can use it as a media server and connect it to my TV for Kodi instead of buying a Raspberry Pi 3 or something as I already had this PC, but sadly even watching movies is stuttery
<Kiicki> It works as a media server I guess
<ph88^> when i try this http://askubuntu.com/a/437053 i get  bash: Exec: command not found  how do i get the Exec command working ?
<ducasse> ph88^: what exactly are you running in the terminal?
<ph88^> ducasse, awk -F= '/Exec=/{system($2)}' Vivado.desktop
<ducasse> ph88^: can you pastebin the desktop file?
<ph88^> ducasse, https://bpaste.net/show/22e21bd88194
<ph88^> oh i think i know why it goes wrong, because i have Exec= twice
<ducasse> ph88^: exactly.
<ph88^> i have another question ducasse is that ok ?
<ducasse> ph88^: go on.
<ph88^> i have this in my .bashrc file https://bpaste.net/show/68bdb4d49a9a
<ph88^> this is because i'm not allowed to change my default shell in the proper way
<ph88^> this used to work just fine, but since my computer crashed when i keep this piece of code in my .bashrc file then i can't login into the desktop (using gnome login screen)
<ph88^> ducasse, ^
<ducasse> ph88^: i'm not sure, tbh. sorry. maybe try a zsh channel?
<ph88^> ok
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys i think i messed up my mbr and i had to boot into a live cd. how can i safely reinstall and reconfigure grub
<cfhowlett> !grub | InvisibleRasta
<ubottu> InvisibleRasta: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<InvisibleRasta> i am actually on ubuntu tho
<InvisibleRasta> its the only OS i can load
<InvisibleRasta> i have also windows and arch
<InvisibleRasta> somehow i fked up the mbr
<cfhowlett> the steps to restore grub are there.  read.
<InvisibleRasta> something is playing fishy tho. i reinstalled with sudo grub-install /dev/sda but grub customizer is not laoding
<einstein> hi
<InvisibleRasta> it was working earlier before the mbr messed up
<einstein> there was a pyenv askubuntu answer that said that... use pyenv instructions? so where is htat question,? It wass cool
<cfhowlett> then you need to restore the mbr you backed up.
<InvisibleRasta> cfhowlett, i backed it up with sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/nico/mbr.img bs=446 count=1
<InvisibleRasta> how do i reput it
<einstein> sudo apt-get --fix-missing shows error/ the same with sudo --fix-missing as it's not recognised with other options
<einstein> but surprisingly it's not even recognised alone!
<Neroon> Hi. Does anynone know why there is no sound using mplayer at the console playing online radio? Playing anything else works just fine
<einstein> so what's up with all this --fix-missing ?
<cfhowlett> InvisibleRasta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<akik> InvisibleRasta: you replace the values for if= and of= and then you'll write to the mbr on the hard disk. but you need to be careful
<ducasse> einstein: apt-get install -f
<einstein> ducasse: ok and there was a question asked too on askubutu that says hwo to install python3.6 ?
<einstein> and also multiple version using pyenv was the asnwer provided,I wanted to see that question
<ducasse> einstein: did you try searching askubuntu?
<cfhowlett> this!  ^^^
<einstein> I did , but failed
<einstein> some one gave me that precious link here
<ducasse> einstein: then read the logs
<ducasse> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<einstein> I don't have ethem ducasse
<einstein> ok
<einstein> ducasse: my internet is too slow
<einstein> proble loading page, the same for searching in askubuntu
<cfhowlett> so you want us to search FOR you --- cuz the questions was "cool"?  seriously?
<einstein> no i mean the answer was cool cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> searching the logs is much faster. start there.
<ducasse> einstein: use something like wget to grab the log, then search it offline
<slimjimflim> hi, when i `sudo apt-get upgrade` i get http://pastebin.com/x7QUwK1M ... /boot is 100% ...what's the best way to free up some space on /boot?
<Aboodyman> Hey!
<cfhowlett> slimjimflim, clean out old kernels
<cfhowlett> sudo apt autoremove   if in 16.05
<cfhowlett> 16.04
<Aboodyman> I have a problem
<cfhowlett> !ask | Aboodyman
<ubottu> Aboodyman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phil123> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<poofromspace> Anybody who's using Mac OS on virtual machine?
<slimjimflim> cfhowlett: seems legit, but when i run that i get: http://pastebin.com/3D2Y65q4
<ducasse> poofromspace: on a mac?
<cfhowlett> poofromspace, can only be done on a mac
<alumno14> Hello boys
<slimjimflim> running 16.04.2
<ducasse> poofromspace: that's illegal
<cfhowlett> slimjimflim, ah, then you have to do it manually.  first: dpkg -l | grep linux-header*
<slimjimflim> cfhowlett: k one sec
<phil123> Hi, does anyone know a way to update Ubuntu silently from commanline without getting packages installed that where removed manually (libreoffice). I am using "do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive"
<poofromspace> It isn't illegal. It's just a virtual machine.
<slimjimflim> cfhowlett: i was going down that route...
<Aboodyman> I'm not able to use the APT command once o'ever everytime I try to use it it outputs this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24182627/
<alumno14>  How are you guys? :)
<k1l_> slimjimflim: first list all installed kernels with "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" then remove those unneded packages with "sudo dpkg -r packagename1 packagename2"
<poofromspace> I've used mountain lion once
<cfhowlett> poofromspace, it is illegal as even a cursory reading of the mac eula clearly states
<ducasse> poofromspace: it is illegal if it's not on apple hardware
<x34d> exit
<ducasse> poofromspace: so it's not something we'll help you with
<slimjimflim> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/nHGUXZ3J
<cfhowlett> you can virtualize mac OS on a MAC, poofromspace
<poofromspace> Alright.
<Aboodyman> I'm not able to remove them, I tried to remove them and it gives me the same output
<cfhowlett> slimjimflim, spring cleaning time.  boot up your ubuntu US, chroot to your machine and manually apt-get purge the old kernels
<slimjimflim> :(
<alumno14> Que wea
<alumno14> ctm
<alumno15> .|.
<alumno14> Send nudes
<cfhowlett> slimjimflim, could be worse.  don't forget to retain to the two newest versions
<cfhowlett> alumno14, wrong channel.  go away
<Aboodyman> I'm not able to use the APT command at all everytime I try to use it it outputs this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24182627/
<alumno14> I have nudes
<cfhowlett> !ops | alumno14
<ubottu> alumno14: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<slimjimflim> cfhowlett: yea i know to keep the recent few. so when i get to chrooted i do `apt-get purge <some kernel package name>`?
<cfhowlett> slimjimflim, yep
<slimjimflim> haven't done this in a while
<macgyver1> hi guys anyone has epos intellipen? are there drivers for ubuntu?
<slimjimflim> cfhowlett: and to chroot, i do that from grub right, at boot time?
<cfhowlett> slimjimflim, no!  boot your USB normally.  once it's running, chroot to your system.
<slimjimflim> oh
<slimjimflim> this sucks, but thanks
<cfhowlett> chrooting from a hot system sounds "disarm the bomb" level dangerous
<slimjimflim> lol ikr
<w9qbj> chroot'd -on- a Sunserver once. If I'd been on a terminal I could have disconnected. but on the box I had to shutdown and reboot. It can be dangerous.
<slimjimflim> w9qbj: cfhowlett it's local so i'm not too worried. i've done this before, except i've got full-disk encryption
<cfhowlett> slimjimflim, then you'll likely need to decrypt before you can access the system.
<slimjimflim> i know i've mounted full-disk encrypted hdds before from a usb/cd but, yea scary
<slimjimflim> yep. i can google it
<cfhowlett> take your time, think twice before you press enter.  and, of course, have the backup backed up
<macgyver1> I installed ubuntu in dev/sdc, if i install another OS in dev/sda, will all operating systems work ok?
<EriC^^> macgyver1: if everything is setup right (uefi vs legacy) yes
<EriC^^> macgyver1: what are you installing in sda?
<macgyver1> EriC what means uefi vs legacy?
<EriC^^> !uefi | macgyver1
<ubottu> macgyver1: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<macgyver1> EriC^^ I will install win10 in dev/sda and ubuntu in dev/sdc
<EriC^^> macgyver1: ok you'll need to reinstall grub for ubuntu
<EriC^^> !lostgrub | macgyver1
<macgyver1> EriC^^ how to reinstall grub?
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | macgyver1 suggested by EriC^^
<ubottu> macgyver1 suggested by EriC^^: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Neroon> Hi. Does anynone know why there is no sound using mplayer at the console playing online radio? Playing anything else works just fine
<macgyver1> EriC^^ I tried this yesterday and had problem to reinstall
<macgyver1> EriC^^ It said grub cannot be installed please choose a different disk to install
<EriC^^> macgyver1: are you in ubuntu right now?
<macgyver1> Eric^^ yes now it works ok
<EriC^^> macgyver1: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<root___> any play osu on ubuntu ?
<elliotbelliot> does someone play CS GO here?
<lotuspsychje> elliotbelliot: try #gamingonlinux please
<macgyver1> EriC^^ can I come prv?
<macgyver1> EriC^^ today ubuntu is installed ok with grub but if I install the other OS it will have problem with grub, now with one OS is ok
<ducasse> macgyver1: didn't you say earlier you installed ubuntu in uefi mode?
<k1l_> macgyver1: what problem? and what other OS?
<macgyver1> ducasse correct
<macgyver1> now it works fine
<macgyver1> kil_ I install two OS in two disks
<EriC^^> macgyver1: run the command it should show some stuff
<pheonixvape> hello everyone
<pheonixvape> hi
<pheonixvape> EriC^^: Hi there
<EriC^^> hi pheonixvape
<pheonixvape> i got ubuntu 16.04 working
<glitchd> good job^^
<pheonixvape> EriC^^: its me crypto
<macgyver1> EriC^^ it shows my system and hard disks
<EriC^^> pheonixvape: hi
<macgyver1> EriC^^ can I come prv?
<ducasse> !pm | macgyver1
<ubottu> macgyver1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<EriC^^> macgyver1: ok paste the link, no need talk in the channel it's better
<pheonixvape> Eric^^ in order to get ubuntu working i made my usb a live bootable disk by using Ubuntu 13 Startup disk creator
<pheonixvape> and then it still didnt want to work but tried booting
<pheonixvape> and then it said gfxboot.c32 is not an image file
<macgyver1> EriC^^ I explained prv
<macgyver1> EriC^^ I have not installed yet other OS so I have only ubuntu
<macgyver1> EriC^^ I use sdc for ubuntu and sda for other OS
<EriC^^> macgyver1: ok, ubuntu is in uefi mode, is sda empty?
<EriC^^> i'll paste the link you gave me here, ok?
<macgyver1> EriC no
<macgyver1> it is my system
<macgyver1> profile
<EriC^^> macgyver1: it doesn't have any personal info
<macgyver1> EriC^^ sda is not empty but I deleted windows so I reinstall in sda
<k1l_> macgyver1: that is "personal data" as you cars color.
<EriC^^> macgyver1: ok, install windows just make sure it's in uefi mode
<EriC^^> macgyver1: you probably want to use the manual partitioner so it doesn't remove sda1
<pheonixvape> what the problem now?
<pheonixvape> :)
<macgyver1> EriC^^ the problem is with grub
<macgyver1> what should I do if does not have grub?
<ducasse> macgyver1: if nobody else can see your partition layout, they can't help, and there's nothing anyone can use maliciously there. if you have a problem with that it is really hard to help you.
<EriC^^> macgyver1: after you install if you have a uefi menu choose ubuntu's efi file manually, or the ubuntu uefi entry and then once it's booted run "sudo grub-install; sudo update-grub"
<EriC^^> macgyver1: if you can't get a uefi menu, then you need a live ubuntu usb to run efibootmgr and put ubuntu first in the list and then run update-grub once it's booted
<macgyver1> EriC^^ the grub should be installed in sdc?
<EriC^^> macgyver1: yeah as ducasse said if you dont show the info nobody here can help you out very efficiently
<pheonixvape> send screenshot
<EriC^^> if you want to know exactly what you need to do you need to give info the helpers ask
<pheonixvape> yes please do
<macgyver1> yes but I tell the needed info about sda, sdc  so why to show more details?
<EriC^^> macgyver1: cause it shows more info, and possibly stuff that is mismatched, let's say you had a msdos partition table type for sda
<EriC^^> it would take an eternity to figure out why "it's not working" without a paste
<pheonixvape> exactly what he said
<ducasse> macgyver1: if you really think we would try to cause harm, why are you here for help in the first place?
<EriC^^> macgyver1: not saying be a dumbass about stuff, look at the commands wait for others responses, but if lots of people say it's safe then it's safe, they can't help you if you dont trust them enough to run some commands
<macgyver1> the more details I give the more will confuse the reader
<EriC^^> macgyver1: nah that's a lie, come on :P
<ducasse> macgyver1: sorry, that's bulls**t
<macgyver1> I just talk about one disk I dont speak aboutn all disks
<pheonixvape> send screenshots of your error
<k1l_> macgyver1: thing is: there can be more details that are important than you might think. but since you dont want to give out informations (that are in no way private data) then you should seek personal real life support that you trust more.
<ducasse> macgyver1: and how do you know you can trust EriC^^ and not the rest of us? (no offense, EriC^^ )
<macgyver1> ducasse Because I talk about the problem not about the disks which not face problem
<macgyver1> if I give you 5 disks and 1 has problem
<macgyver1> you must search 1 from five
<macgyver1> I just give 1 disk
<pheonixvape> sending a screenshot allows the helper to identify more issues than the usual text can, similar to psychology. the user feels as if he/she is witnessing the problem
<EriC^^> macgyver1: they're corelated though cause you're dual booting
<ducasse> macgyver1: the efi partition can be on any one of them, and you can even have several
<macgyver1> ok I give the 2 disks
<macgyver1> ok here are the 2 disks  disk 1 Model: ATA HGST HTS545050A7 (scsi)
<macgyver1> Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
<macgyver1> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<macgyver1> Partition Table: gpt
<macgyver1> Disk Flags:
<macgyver1> Number  Start   End    Size   File system  Name                  Flags
<pheonixvape> what exactly is the problem here?
<nicomachus> !paste | macgyver1
<ubottu> macgyver1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<macgyver1> am I muted ?
<pheonixvape> no
<Pici> you were
<macgyver1> well the efi system is in sdc
<macgyver1> the sda has no efi partition
<macgyver1> I have 2 disks sda and sdc
<macgyver1> the efi is in sdc
<pheonixvape> macgyver1 please could you paste a screenshot to imgur
<macgyver1> I also have sdb but I dont use it for boot
<macgyver1> pheonixvape not screenshot available error happened yesterday now system works ok
<macgyver1> pheonixvape error was in ubuntu grub installation
<macgyver1> no screenshot available
<EriC^^> macgyver1: which pc is this?
<macgyver1> EriC^^ in the same pc
<macgyver1> I did insallations yesterday too
<EriC^^> no i mean the make of said pc
<macgyver1> EriC^^ I made the same installation and had problem with grub2
<macgyver1> could not continue installation
<EriC^^> macgyver1: it's booting now fine though? ubuntu?
<EriC^^> which make is the pc? hp lenovo etc?
<macgyver1> EriC^^ I reinstalled ubuntu
<macgyver1> only
<macgyver1> and it works fine
<macgyver1> EriC^^ it is not a brand
<macgyver1> it is custom
<macgyver1> EriC^^ it has many disks
<lotuspsychje> !enter | macgyver1
<ubottu> macgyver1: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<pheonixvape> ubottu hello high you still think im not a bot
<ubottu> pheonixvape: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pheonixvape> ubottu i know youre not intelligent but you write english so what does that make you?
<ubottu> pheonixvape: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> macgyver1: ok, install windows, then boot a live ubuntu usb and come back here
<PipeItToDevNull> Please do not mess with the bot, he will start leaking
<EriC^^> you can follow this guide if you want to reinstall ubuntu
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<EriC^^> *reinstall grub
<macgyver1> EriC^^ if I have the ability to install grub2 manually, will I install it to sdc?
<dmp450> macgyver1: is sdc where your /boot directory is?
<EriC^^> macgyver1: yeah, it wont really need an installation, the grub efi file will still be in sdc's efi partition, all you'll need to do really is change the efi list's boot order after installing windows
<EriC^^> macgyver1: so you could do that with just using efibootmgr -o <new,boot,order,here> or you can chroot and run grub-install and it will automatically do that for you
<macgyver1> EriC^^ I will try
<EriC^^> it's easy, run sudo efibootmgr -v , get the list, then sudo efibootmgr -o <new,list>
<phil123> Hi, does anyone know a way to update Ubuntu silently from commanline without getting packages installed that where removed manually (libreoffice)?. I am using "do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive"
<EriC^^> macgyver1: you can try it right now to see what the list looks like and stuff
<macgyver1> EriC^^ should I type grub install now?
<PaoloPolo> hi
<EriC^^> macgyver1: no, just "efibootmgr -v"
<EriC^^> you'll understand more what i mean
<macgyver1> EriC^^ so the first device in boot order must be the efi partition
<macgyver1> ?
<EriC^^> yeah the first boot should be ubuntu's
<macgyver1> I will come back later
<alexandre__> wesh
<alexandre__> hi
<OnceMe> how can I enable supervisor to run on startup?
<OnceMe> I tried systemctl enable supervisor but its not working
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<OnceMe> yes I use systemctl
<testman> If I access my synology NAS via smb from nautilus, I have no visible access rights (unknown) and then some applications think that they have no write access but I can save files. How can I change this?
<nwe> how can I disable so it dont looking for i386 package ? I have setup my own apt-mirror, and it trying to access i386 package
<EriC^^> nwe: sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i386 maybe?
<alexandre__> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<k1l_> nwe: some packages like steam or wine request 32bit packages
<Neroon> Does anynone know why there is no sound using mplayer at the console playing online radio? Playing anything else works just fine
<lotuspsychje> Neroon: perhaps the #mplayer guys might know
<selckin> try -ao alsa
<Neroon> lotuspsychje: thanks, giving it a try :)
<alexasddd> hola?
<lotuspsychje> !es | alexasddd
<ubottu> alexasddd: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alexasddd> hi
<alexasddd> ?
<alexasddd> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<genii> Hm
<dax> nwe: sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i386, but that will render you unable to install some packages, as k1l_ said
<dax> nwe: oh, EriC^^ beat me to it. never mind :s
<lotuspsychje> dax: wanna join discuss again, we have a few jobs for you :p
<dax> lotuspsychje: nope, channel list is already over a page, and thus total channel count needs to go down not up
<lotuspsychje> dax: where to request triggers the, nothing happens without your aid
<nwe> dax: okey then I will sync i386 package too
<dax> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu-ops, but if nobody else is doing factoid management tasks I am unsure of how to fix that
<dax> the fix is probably not "have dax continue doing them"
<lotuspsychje> dax: ive requested the triggers via ubottu procedure several times, also leaving requests in #ubuntu-ops also other volunteers tried this, without any change
<dax> *nod*
<lotuspsychje> dax: i hope the future will hold a better system to improve the #ubuntu support
<robbieusa> hi
<robbieusa> how do i get steam os for 14.04lts using terminal
<nicomachus> robbieusa: steam OS? that's a whole operating system...
<robbieusa> ubuntu
<nicomachus> robbieusa: you can get the steam client
<robbieusa> i mean that sorry
<lotuspsychje> !steam | robbieusa
<ubottu> robbieusa: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<robbieusa> ty
<nicomachus> ok. from a terminal, just do `sudo apt install steam` and you're all set
<robbieusa> ty
 * nicomachus really needs to cut the latency between his keyboard and his IRC term...
<john_doe_jr> According to the link @ digital ocean if I do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade I should automatically have python3…I'm getting a "Can't find Python executable "python", you can set the PYTHON env variable"….where is python3 located on an Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<nicomachus> !info python3 xenial
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<k1l_> john_doe_jr: is python3 pacakge installed?
<nicomachus> john_doe_jr: make sure you have python3 installed, not just python
<john_doe_jr> I really just need the path that I need to put in the PYTHON env variable for python3?  Does anyone know what it would be in Ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l_> john_doe_jr: is "python3" installed or not?
<quadHelix> `which python3`
<john_doe_jr> quadHelix: export PYTHONPATH=${PYTHONPATH}:`which python3`?
<john_doe_jr> would that set the PYTHONPATH?
<john_doe_jr> correctly in a bash script?
<quadHelix> i should not have piped up. K1l_ is correct.
<kartik_> hey
<kartik_> bts ?? bangtan boys
<quadHelix> he is still wondering if you have python3 installed :)
<coder-bts> phew
<yhouse> hi
<coder-bts> no...
<yhouse> hru
<davanger> Hi, so I've got a small server running ubuntu. Just for email and redid. I upgraded today and now I've got a snapd daemon running. Do I need this or can I remove it?
<lotuspsychje> kartik_: can we help you?
<john_doe_jr> python3 is installed
<coder-bts> kartik_: just Bill.T.S
<john_doe_jr> I just need the right export command
<davanger> redis*
<kartik_> coder-bts i thought you like kpop
<quadHelix> john_doe_jr, i assume you have read this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/250929/pythonpath-environment-variable
<kartik_> lotuspsychje, help me i have a math exam on 20
<lotuspsychje> kartik_: you joined the ubuntu support channel here
<coder-bts> davanger: more specify
<kartik_> ok, i love ubuntu....
<john_doe_jr> export PYTHONPATH=${PYTHONPATH}:`which python3` ….so this is the correct way to do it?
<davanger> Sorry?
<davanger> spapd anyone? Is this needed for the OS?
<davanger> snapd*
<quadHelix> the which command will tell you where the binary is.  add it to your path
<kartik_> so this is some kind of support channel, where i can get help for anything related to ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info snapd | davanger
<ubottu> davanger: snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.23.1+16.10 (yakkety), package size 7331 kB, installed size 35468 kB
<ducasse> davanger: it's needed to use snap packages
<coder-bts> davanger: i meant describe more spcifically
<k1l_> john_doe_jr: on a standard ubuntu the pyhthon3 package will install the binary into /usr/bin/. that is what the command "which python3" will gell you.
<davanger> I just use aptitude. Is this going away?
<coder-bts> you mentioned a daemon right?
<ducasse> davanger: not any time soon, at least
<coder-bts> so you got a ubuntu running on server
<davanger> So I can remove this safely then?
<ducasse> davanger: which ubuntu are you on?
<davanger> What ever is the latest TLS :)
<k1l_> davanger: no, snap packages are not fundamental, except when you use snap packages. like for the livepatch service from canonical.
<coder-bts> so what's the daemon you meant?
<coder-bts> i didn/t get it
<davanger> snapd
<davanger> ??
<ducasse> davanger: if nothing you use depends on it, you can remove it
<k1l_> davanger: snapd is the process for the snap packages.
<kartik_> i dunno nothing about hexchat, someone help me
<davanger> k1l_: are the system updates going to start coming through snap? No more apt?
<k1l_> davanger: no. you are mixing things
<coder-bts> davanger: ooops i missed the word "snapd"
<lotuspsychje> kartik_: please no random questions here
<kartik_> ok....
<lotuspsychje> !details | kartik_
<ubottu> kartik_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<davanger> Ok, removing then... change what a pain in the arse ;)
<davanger> Thanks for the help guys
<k1l_> davanger: ubuntu still uses apt and .deb pacakges. but they introduced a new pacakge format: snap.
<k1l_> davanger: its additionally
<lotuspsychje> davanger: leaving snapd cant harm nothing really
<lotuspsychje> davanger: if your not going to install snap packages
<davanger> Apt doesn't have a daemon using resources...
<lotuspsychje> davanger: its your system mate, your the boss :p
<davanger> I'm not a nice boss...
<davanger> =)
<coder-bts> davanger: Ubuntu 16.10 fully support a new kind of application, it's snap, and that's where your snapd from, try snap if you would
<kartik_> lotuspsychje ubottu .... i just installed hexchat ... i installed ubuntu 2 days ago, i dont understand what is going on, i joined this ubuntu freenode randomly, so here i can get any kind of help related to ubuntu ??? so you people can clarify it....
<davanger> does it come with a front it like aptitude?
<k1l_> coder-bts: not only since 16.10, even before that ubuntu supports snap
<davanger> Frontend*
<k1l_> davanger: it got own commands
<lotuspsychje> kartik_: this is the #ubuntu channel you joined here, you can ask ubuntu related questions here
<davanger> Why ruin a good thing...
<davanger> apt and aptitude is just fine
<k1l_> davanger: https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<lotuspsychje> kartik_: other discussions then support will go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<coder-bts> k1l_: really? i didn't notice
<ducasse> k1l_: here is how to get started with irc - http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Started-with-IRC-%28Internet-Relay-Chat%29 - we only do ubuntu support
<k1l_> davanger: because there are limits to apt/.deb. that is why not only ubuntu got a new package system with snaps but others do try to create new systems, too
<ducasse> kartik_: here is how to get started with irc - http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Started-with-IRC-%28Internet-Relay-Chat%29 - we only do ubuntu support
<ducasse> k1l_: sorry :)
<k1l_> :)
<coder-bts> davanger: usually, snap is considered as a type that can run on any version of Linux without re-making
<kartik_> lotuspsychje : i have core i5 5200u with intel hd 5000 graphics, how do i install intell graphics driver ??
<davanger> I'll stick with apt until I'm forced to go with snap...
<k1l_> kartik_: they are included in ubuntu already
<davanger> Sounds good but too new ;)
<ducasse> davanger: there is no either/or here
<coder-bts> davanger: true, so it's why i said "try snap if you would"
<davanger> I will, when I have to. LOL!  Its a production server guys
<coder-bts> LOL
<k1l_> davanger: here is a example for snap in use on productionservers: https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<davanger> Can't remove it. Its part of ubuntu-core-launcher so I guess its staying
<kartik_> k1l_ : i also have amd r9 m375 dedicated graphic card, it is somehow gcn 1.0 , that is not supported by 16.04 anymore, can i do something about it? help me i want to play games on ubuntu....
<coder-bts> davanger: keep it then
<coder-bts> devilray: no necessary to remove right? it won't eat you LOL
<davanger> k1l_: thanks for that link. Livepatch sounds awesome. Is it free?
<Machus> is there some GUI tool through which i can easily extract a number of pages from a pdf, and through which i can merge pdfs?
<k1l_> kartik_: it is supported by ubuntu. its amd that stopped making fglrx and delivers amdgpu now. if you boot and amd still supports your card, then amdgpu is loaded. if amd dropped that cards because its too old the radeon will be used.
<k1l_> davanger: free for 3 machines, yes
<k1l_> davanger: see how bad snap is? :)
<ducasse> Machus: don't know about gui, but check out pdftk
<davanger> Ok, will use.
<davanger> Awful! Change is always bad, says my gramps :)
<Machus> ducasse: i know that, i need a gui version of it
<Machus> or similar
<k1l_> Machus: you can easyily extract pages from pdf when you print those pages to the included pdf printer.
<Machus> k1l_, through evince?
<kartik_> k1l_ : so i have to download amdpro software, bcuz my graphic card does'nt show anymore even though it's present
<k1l_> Machus: every program on ubuntu can print to pdf
<k1l_> kartik_: no
<scottjl> Machus: pdfchain
<Machus> ah yes k1l_
<kartik_> k1l_ : ok thnks bruh, you are very helpful guy
<k1l_> kartik_: the linux kernel will see your card, if amd got support for it, the kernel will load "amdgpu". if amd trashed that card, the kernel will load the open source driver "radeon"
<Machus> scottjl, wow pdfchain looks nice
<scottjl> Machus: it's just a front end to pdftk
<coder-bts> i am going to sleep
<coder-bts> bye
<anddam> is an alternative for diff supposed to be there? I'd like to have colordiff as the default diff
<anddam> should I just relink diff?
<Machus> scottjl: in pdfchain, how would a command like "pdftk A=1.pdf B=2.pdf cat B1-359 A100-150 B360-end output out.pdf" be carried out
<scottjl> Machus: no idea. i don't use pdfchain. you just asked for a gui app and that's what i found for you
<davanger> I really hope this livepatch thing doesn't turn out to be mistake. I mean this thing is injecting directly into the kernel. So simple to install a rootkit. But anyways this could be done already to apt packages...
<phil123> Hi, does anyone know a way to update Ubuntu silently from commanline without getting packages installed that where removed manually (libreoffice)?. I am using "do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive"
<similian> hey guys is there a way to boot ubuntu in recovery mode if disk is full
<similian> my recovery system dies
<similian> seems to be the root is full issue
<similian> can i boot with kind of a memory file system ?
<EriC^^> similian: recovery mode > drop to root shell isn't working?
<Random832> similian, try editing the command line in grub and putting init=/bin/bash at the end
<Random832> that's not recovery mode per se, but it might be enough to let you delete some files
<nacc> phil123: 'update Ubuntu silently' as in release upgrade?
<Random832> (note: bash doesn't seem to do some things with the terminal correctly when invoked in this way - in particular, I was unable to interrupt commands with ctrl-c. So be careful what you do)
<nacc> yes, the limits of the shell in the initramfs mean there is no job control (iirc)
<phil123> nacc: exactly
<phil123> I removed LibreOffice before but as soon as I do a release Upgrade its back
<phil123> I want to do this on multiple machines
<nacc> phil123: the only way packages would be installed is if its got a reverse-depends/reverse-recommends from a metapackage (e.g., ubuntu-desktop)
<phil123> nacc: I thought so, but how can I stop do-release-upgrade from installing the meta package
<phil123> or is there a more manual way to upgrade ubuntu to a new version?
<phil123> In debian you can just change the sources.list and youre fine
<phil123> not sure about ubuntu
<nacc> phil123: no, it means you have teh meta-package installed already (probably)
<nacc> phil123: and maybe it's dependencies have changed
<phil123> mmh okay, good point
<nacc> phil123: although in 17.04 at least, i don't see any relevant rev-deps immediately
<nacc> phil123: the do-release-upgrade method is the safest way; in desparate situations in the past I have done what Debian does, but I also am able to recover it myself when things don't go well.
<phil123> nacc: I am going from 12.02 lts to 14.04 lts
<phil123> nacc: ^^ I don't want recovery when it should run unattendet
<nacc> phil123: right, so you probably don't want to do it manually :)
<pheonixvape> I need help
<nacc> phil123: also, unattended release upgrades make me a bit scared
<nacc> phil123: it *should* be fine
<phil123> nacc: Me too,  but it has to be done and I tested it a few times.
<nacc> phil123: can you just do the upgrade and then remove libreoffice again?
<phil123> nacc: The machines are very similar and only for one purpose so I hope they all behave the same
<nacc> phil123: rather than trying to solve this? :)
<pheonixvape> i get an error relating to software saying i have unmet dependencies
<phil123> nacc: Thats my last resort! :)
<nacc> phil123: is it just this one package (libreoffice0?
<nacc> !paste | use a pastebin and paste the exact command and output
<ubottu> use a pastebin and paste the exact command and output: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> pheonixvape: --^
<phil123> nacc: No mulitple, thunderbird and so on, all this default desktop programs
<pheonixvape> nacc ?
<pheonixvape> okay problem solved
<pheonixvape> no idea how tho
<nacc> pheonixvape: ah i see
<pheonixvape> so yea thanks for helping
<nacc> pheonixvape: so is ubuntu-desktop installed? that's what holds together a bunch of packages so upgrades go smoothly
<nacc> bah!
<nacc> phil123: --^
<pheonixvape> yes ubuntu-desktop is installed
<nacc> pheonixvape: sorry, not meant for you
<pheonixvape> i am typing on hexchat
<pheonixvape> oh okay
<pheonixvape> nacc was it meant for phil123
<nacc> pheonixvape: yes
<phil123> nacc: I will have a look at it. I can probably find out all the dependencies, recommendations and remove what I can. Thanks for the idea :) I will come back if it doesn't work. Have a nice day!
<nacc> phil123: good luck (`apt-cache rdepends` may help)
<phil123> nacc: Thanks, will look into it
<amelia__> hi
<Guy1524> hey guys, i want my wine virtual drive directory to be my mounted real windows drive, I am trying to create a symbolic link from the mountpoint to drive_c folder in wine, but its not working
<PipeItToDevNull> Guy1524, You want a Windows VM to mount a real NTFS drive?
<PipeItToDevNull> As its C drive?
<Guy1524> nvm I got it
 * cyber is away (Autoaway after 30 minutes) messages will be saved *gSXc*
<nicomachus> !away > cyber
<ubottu> cyber, please see my private message
<similian> EriC^^ no black screen reboot
<Random832> PipeItToDevNull, wine isn't a VM.
<Cyber_Akuma> I have a heavily infected Windows machine that I have failed to disinfect and want to get files off of before nuking it. I figured the best way would be to use an Ubuntu livecd to transfer them to an external drive. Issue is, although the files are not executables and msotly photos, videos, and possibly documents, I don't want to copy infected data to the external drive. Any device on what to
<Cyber_Akuma> do?
<PipeItToDevNull> Cyber_Akuma, Copy them off then run ClamAV on the media
<Chunkyz> anyone know what this error is? http://pastebin.com/JF0JvjAG
<ducasse> Chunkyz: it's not important, don't worry about it
<llutz> Chunkyz: there is no error, its a warning
<Chunkyz> llutz, warning for what and how do I fix it?
<llutz> Chunkyz: you don't, ignore it
<Chunkyz> I'd rather fix it...
<ducasse> Chunkyz: intel released a new driver, but not the firmware. as i said, ignore it.
<dragonmaster_adm> anyone give me a hand pxe booting Ubuntu using a kickstart file? I have an existing pxe server that does Windows, CentOS, Red Hat, Vmware and would hate to change everything just to do Ubuntu
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: ubunt doesn't fully support kickstart syntax
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: it uses preseed
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: but you don't need to change your infrastructure other than passing the correct file
<dragonmaster_adm> it does not fully support but it should do enough for what I need; If I have to do preseed I will but was trying to hack it to keep it simple
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: ok
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: what have you tried?
<dragonmaster_adm> append ks=http://$IPADDRESS/ks/ubuntutest.cfg  initrd=ubuntu14045/initrd.gz
<dragonmaster_adm> and then my kickstart file is literally this
<dragonmaster_adm> install url --url http://$IPADDRESS/ubuntu1405/ubuntu
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: use a pastebinit
<nacc> *pastebin
<dragonmaster_adm> http://pastebin.com/5Fv2bw2s
<dragonmaster_adm> it fails cause it says trying to mount  the cdrom when there is no cdrom
<dragonmaster_adm> it's a vmware based vm; using http install
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: which initrd/kernel are you using?
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: it appears you are passing a netboot kernel and the regular initrd
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: you need to use both from the netboot
<dragonmaster_adm> let me try that
<R0d0n_> \quit
<dragonmaster_adm> @nacc can I make a donation to your charity
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: yw :)
<dragonmaster_adm> dude 4 fucking hours man...
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: if that's being auto-generated, it might mean a bug in the generator; you shouldn't ever be mixing and matching kernels & initrds
<dragonmaster_adm> i am going to double check; i did alter some stuff by hand but i don't think messed with that
<dragonmaster_adm> you are awesome!
<dragonmaster_adm> thank you so so much
<Datz> Hi, I'm getting a message "In order to use Pandora internet radio, please install Adobe Flash (v.10 or later)." with Chromium. I know I have flash player installed. Does Chromium use its own plugin for flash?
<nacc> dragonmaster_adm: you're welcome; have a good day!
<dila> can i install GLIBCXX_3.4.21 along side my Ubuntu 15.04 version?
<dila> if so, how?
<dila> Datz: yes, it does. Adobe no longer maintain a linux version of flash afaik
<Datz> Ok, so I download flash from their website and install it manually?
<dila> no way
<dila> its full of remote code execution bugs
<Datz> so what do I do?
<dila> have you tried Google Chrome?
<Datz> I'm using Chromium
<dila> well yeh
<dila> try Chrome
<kostkon> !flash | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dila> ImportError: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.21' not found (required by /data/util/SageMath/local/lib/libntl.so.25)
<dila> can i fix this by installing the correct glibc?
<Datz> dila: Should I try Gnash?
<dila> i don't know what Gnash is
<Datz> !Gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<akik> dila: yes, adobe maintains their flash player for linux
<dila> oh, well isn't that great
<Datz> Ok, so what should I do then?
<ducasse> dila: 15.04 is eol
<Datz> Gnash, chrome, Adobe flash?
<mvvvv> Datz with firefox you can use the last adobe flash plugin
<dila> "Adobe has announced that it plans to start supporting  Adobe Flash for Linux — 4 years after it abandoned Flash on Linux."
<dila> SEPTEMBER 5, 2016
<kostkon> Datz, adobe flash, the package you need to install is called 'flashplugin-installer'
<ducasse> Datz: try installing pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Datz> mvvvv: I'm using firefox, but pandora has these skips or hiccups in the music which I'm trying to troubleshoot
<dila> does anyone know about this glibc issue?
<Datz> kostkon: that's installed
<dila> is glibc bound to the kernel and cannot be replaced/upgraded?
<trapchat> wasnt html 5 supposed to put flash to rest?
<mvvvv> Datz Ubuntu is shipped with adobe 25
<ducasse> dila: as i said, 15.04 is eol
<dila> ducasse: end-of-life?
<dila> i can't upgrade this system
<Datz> Can I use HTML5 instead of flash?
<ducasse> Datz: try installing pepperflashplugin-nonfree, it's the chrome flash plugin for chromium
<dila> ducasse: but how is that related to my problem?
<Datz> ducasse: thanks, I'll try that.
<trapchat> html 5 works fine on you tube
<ducasse> dila: it's no longer supported or maintained at all
<dila> i still have stuff broken from going 14.x -> 15.x, i dont plan to upgrade again...
<Datz> trapchat: would it work for pandora?
<kostkon> dila, we do not support eol versions
<mvvvv> Datz what is the version you have with firefox ?
<trapchat> i dont know whats pandora
<Datz> mvvvv: 52
<dila> kostkon: you mean you refuse to answer my question because it's no longer supported?
<Datz> oh of flash..
<mvvvv> Datz, https://www.adobe.com/fr/software/flash/about/
<dila> the question is really a yes or no question
<Datz> mvvvv: 24,0,0,221
<kostkon> dila, yeap
<ducasse> dila: we don't support it because we do not want to encourage people running insecure software, nor do we want the headaches of supporting that
<scottjl> ducasse: you support it as far as running the installer, bugs within the software are adobe's business.
<dila> well i don't really care if i get a solution from someone involved in the ubuntu project, or just another user
<trapchat> ducasse: some hardware isnt supported on the new ubuntu versions
<Datz> trapchat: Pandora is a music streaming service.
<nacc> scottjl: talking about something else (15.04 vs. adobe)
<mvvvv> Datz, you can upgrade to 25
<ducasse> scottjl: he's not talking about flash, he wants help with vivid
<Datz> mvvvv: ok, I'd have to manually update it?
<nacc> dila: you're in the ubuntu support channel, only suported versions are ontopic, sorry
<scottjl> my bad
<dila> well that sounds like a joke
<dila> does the ubuntu support channel advise me to upgrade to 16.x
<mvvvv> Datz, what is your ubuntu version ?
<kostkon> dila, 16.04.2
<trapchat> dila try the ubuntu foruns
<scottjl> why would the support channel support unsupported versions?
<ducasse> dila: up to 16.x or down to 14.04
<Datz> mvvvv: 16.04.2
<dila> ah, down to 14.04 might be better
<scottjl> dila: you do realize that everyone here is simply a volunteer sitting here answering questions on their own free time right? not like we are paid support
<nacc> dila: and down to 14.04 is a reinstall
<nacc> dila: there is no downgrade path
<dila> scottjl: yes, and there are many other projects like it
<nacc> dila: but your machine has not been getting security updates (or any updates!) for a while now
<dila> ok thanks, i did not realize this
<nacc> dila: that's a pretty serious thing to correct in your knowledge ... i would read the release notes of whatever you install (which clearly state the length of support) in the futgure
<nacc> *future
<kostkon> dila, in theory, you can upgrade to 15.10 and then 14.04, if you are willing to upgrade twice, one being from eol -> eol, it's probably going to get messy
<dila> nacc: yes, but i'm not making an official support requet
<nacc> kostkon: i assume you meant 16.04?
<dila> i'm going to try upgrading from 15.x to 16.x
<nacc> !eolupgrade | dila
<ubottu> dila: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> dila: you will have to do two upgrades, as kostkon said
<kostkon> nacc, he/she's on 15.04 so the shortest upgrade path to a support release is 14.04
<ducasse> dila: the thing that is most likely to mess up an upgrade are ppas
<kostkon> supported*
<dila> ok, ppas are the repositories?
<ducasse> kostkon: he can't go to 14.04
<Datz> mvvvv: doesn't look like v25 of flash is in the repos yet
<mvvvv> Datz, the package is flashplugin-installer I can't tell you what is the version for 16.04 but for 16.10 it's 25.0
<dila> this has already been upgraded from 14.x and when i lift my laptop lid the X desktop doesn't appear anymore. i have to switch tty and kill the xserver to restart it
<Datz> mvvvv: ah, I see
<nacc> kostkon: what?
<ducasse> kostkon: that would be a downgrade, and that is not supported
<nacc> kostkon: that's not true, you can't 'upgrade' to an older release
<kostkon> ducasse, oh yeah, 15.04, my bad
<Datz> mvvvv: should I uninstall the package and install the upddate manually through adobe's site?
<kostkon> ducasse, I meant 16.04
<Datz> mvvvv: Or can I have both versions installed at the same time without problem?
<ducasse> Datz: which browser do you want flash for?
<mvvvv> Datz, you should have 25 : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/flashplugin-installer/25.0.0.127ubuntu0.16.04.1
<Datz> ducasse: I guess I want to try it with FF first
<dila> An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool.
<dila> now i see what you mean
<dila> can i run "do-release-downgrade"
<Datz> mvvvv: I just ran an update. I didn't see it, but it installed 25
<ducasse> dila: no, you need to modify the sources as explained in the link from ubottu
<dila> ok thanks
<Datz> mvvvv: do I have to restart FF for it to take effect?
<mvvvv> Datz, yes
<Datz> ok, thanks
 * Datz hopes for no more hiccups
<dila> this looks like it would be a massive mistake
<dila> ok thanks for the support :)
<Datz> mvvvv: still hiccups in the music, anything else you can think of?
<Datz> or anyone else for that matter
<mvvvv> Datz, no sorry, at least you 've tested with last version
<Datz> mvvvv: yes
<Datz> I wonder if it could be process priority, or audio drivers?
<Datz> oh.. so annoying
<mvvvv> Datz, you should find a HTML5 site
<mvvvv> adobe is dying
<Datz> I wonder if pandora is upgrading..
<Datz> looks like it does support HTML5
<qwebirc782742> kickstart guy back..anyway to override weak password without a seed file?
<nacc> dila: you cannot downgrade. and you have to manually do the upgrades
<dila> i see
<dila> welp, thanks
 * cyber is still away (Autoaway after 30 minutes). *gSXc*
<Datz> If the music streaming web service site I use supports html5, what do I have to do to take advantage of it?
<meandme> meandme
<ducasse> Datz: depends on the site, i would think, but if you disable flash it should default to html5
<meandme> hi is anybidy here?
<fukwad> yes
<lotuspsychje> !ask | meandme
<ubottu> meandme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Datz> ducasse: ok, thanks I'll try that
<meandme> wow
<meandme> where are you from?
<fukwad> im from the interweb
<meandme> !patiense
<meandme> oh, so I'm too
<berbash> hey
<lotuspsychje> meandme: you have joined the ubuntu support channel, you can ask ubuntu questions here
<ducasse> meandme: this is not a chat channel, we do ubuntu support. for chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic or #chat
<berbash> i need some help to use zentyal
<fukwad> yawn rules.....
<ducasse> berbash: you'd better just ask your question
<ldnpub> Hi, I'm translating a paper for the next ubucon in france, and i'm wondering how to translate something on "proper english". The idea is to describe the philosphy of FLOSS but regarding every topic ...
<ldnpub> can someone help me ?
<Southern_Gentlem> ldnpub, google
<nacc> ldnpub: sorry, are you asking to translate "proper english" (the phrase) to French? Or an entire document?
<nacc> ldnpub: i suppose either way it's not really a support topic
<ldnpub> @nacc i have a whole document... i'd like to translate the idea of free software as a philosophy. as in freedom not free of charge ^^
<ldnpub> i have a document in french to translate in english
<Dworf> any ideas how i should bypass schools block for using putty to my own domain?
<Dworf> works only for school domain from certain rooms
<Narwhaal> made fun of for using apt-get ? don't worry, apt will break your system even more!
<ducasse> Dworf: we don't really support breaking school policies
<nacc> Narwhaal: ?
<scottjl> dwoft: go to a different school ;-)
<nacc> scottjl: they left
<scottjl> ya got the notice after i hit return
<Dworf> ok, sorry for asking :D
<_dreamer> Hello, something terrible has happened. I cannot login and not even guest session is working
<Narwhaal> time to ctrl+alt+f1
<_dreamer> For some reason the same password Ive been using all the time does not work when trying to login
<Narwhaal> or livedisk and chpass
<Narwhaal> chroot + chpass
<hexafraction> Hello, I'm having a bit of trouble with losing the ability to make any NVidia CUDA calls after coming back from suspend
<hexafraction> Everything else related to graphics works
<Narwhaal> hexafraction: does it freeze the system ?
<hexafraction> I'm aware that there is a workaround using nvidia-smi to put the card into EXCLUSIVE_PROCESS compute mode, but I need to be able to perform CUDA computation from multiple processes so that's a definite no-go for me; I'm not sure if it actually works on my system
<_dreamer> omg
<_dreamer> ty
<_dreamer> it was my caps light not working -.-
<Narwhaal> so you used SHIFT then ?
<_dreamer> why I cannot access the guest session is a mistery, maybe I've disabled it :P
<hexafraction> Narwhaal: No, any CUDA call that I make throws an error; the call cudaGetErrorString(err) for the error returns "unknown error"
<hexafraction> The value of cudaError_t returned seems to be consistently 30
<Narwhaal> and cudaGetErrorString si unknown ?
<Narwhaal> is *
<Narwhaal> hm
<_dreamer> nope it wasn't
<nacc> hexafraction: but rebooting fixes it?
<_dreamer> still cannot login from the interface
<hexafraction> nacc: that's correct
<_dreamer> but the backen works just fine
<nacc> hexafraction: sounds like a bug in the nvidia driver
<hexafraction> Narwhaal: Yes, that's also correct, it returns "unknown error"
<Narwhaal> hexafraction: check toolkit vs driver version
<Narwhaal> I helped a guy on mint with something very similar
<Narwhaal> dunno if it could be the same
<_dreamer> how come I can't login from the desktop, but in the terminal it works :S
<Narwhaal> _dreamer: personally I don't know. maybe someone with more experience(?) could help
<ducasse> _dreamer: try looking at your ~/.xsession-errors
<hexafraction> Driver is 367, driver is 7.5.18; is there a mapping I'm not aware of?
<Narwhaal> like that guy
<Narwhaal> hexafraction: you should check if that toolkit's not mismatched with the driver
<Narwhaal> also after (or before) checking that, check cuda-memcheck
<Narwhaal> basically check for out of bound mem accesses in shared
<k1l_> hexafraction: reload the driver moduls
<nacc> Narwhaal: why would any of that be the root cause if rebooting fixes it?
<hexafraction> k1l_: My Nvidia card is also my primary display device.
<k1l_> hexafraction: on resume sometimes the hardware is not ready when the kernel wants to load the module and that is why stuff doesnt work
<Narwhaal> nacc: just checking :)
<Narwhaal> can't be sure
<nacc> Narwhaal: it doesn't make sense, though.
<Narwhaal> I know but I'm thorough
<hexafraction> How exactly would I go about reloading the module? rmmod then insmod?
<k1l_> hexafraction: modprobe
<hexafraction> According to http://stackoverflow.com/a/30820690/1424875 driver version is properly matched
<nacc> if that works, i wonder if it'd be worth putting it in the s/r path to unload and reload the module
<genii> hexafraction: sudo modprobe -r modulename   to remove. sudo modprobe modulename  .. to load it again
<k1l_> hexafraction: you said it worked before the suspend, right?
<hexafraction> k1l_: Yes, it did
<hexafraction> let me try reloading themodule; if I lose connectivity/suddenly reboot my ZNC should pick up any messages I may miss
<k1l_> hexafraction: so there should not be a driver missmatch suddenly. so i guess reloading the module is worth a try since that is a common issue on resume
<_dreamer> http://imgur.com/a/Rje3z
<hexafraction> sudo modprobe -r nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia returns silently (exit code 0) but no change
<heywood> hi all. running xenial (16.04.1 LTS) on an Intel NUC and having trouble getting sound into the box. under the "input" tab of the "sound" panel of system settings, the "record sound from" panel is empty. how would i get it to use the line in?
<_dreamer> .xsession_error http://imgur.com/a/Rje3z
<ducasse> _dreamer: and what does that tell you? (look at the second line up from the bottom)
<_dreamer> why does this os fuck me over all the time? would it help if I uninstall all my radeon drivers?
<_dreamer> thats the only thing i've done so far
<ducasse> !language | _dreamer
<ubottu> _dreamer: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_dreamer> sorry!
<Narwhaal> hexafraction: I think that modprobe would give error if module didn't load. maybe check lsmod
<Narwhaal> I haven't had to manually use modprobe in a while
<hexafraction> lsmod | grep nv gives me nvidia_uvm, nvidia_drm, nvidia_modeset, and nvidia
<nacc> hexafraction: you might need to unload them all?
<nacc> and load them all in the correct order
<hexafraction> Trying so right now
<hexafraction> I'd assume that I need to determine the order from the way they list each other as dependencies?
<Narwhaal> yea
<ducasse> _dreamer: "unity7 main process terminated with status 1" means that unity had an error and exited, which will throw you back to the login screen.
<hexafraction> 14:56 < _dreamer> why does this os fuck me over all the time? would it help if I uninstall all my radeon drivers?      │mdio                   16384  1 alx
<hexafraction> 14:56 -!- murphy [~murphy@ip-8-19-46-3.cust.crosslinknet.com] has joined #ubuntu                                       │sdhci_acpi             16384  0
<Narwhaal> god I'm trying to help in like 9 different support channels >.<
<ikonia> hexafraction: stop please
<hexafraction> Sorry, I accidentally pasted in terminal
<hexafraction> I'm apparently quite clumsy with byobu/tmux. I'll try removing the modules in hte correct order now
<Narwhaal> hexafraction: don't worry, I use cinnamon and I have an eyesight problem so I can't see which window I'm in. sometimes I'll type IRC messages in terminal and vice versa :/
<_dreamer> yes, I know it is doing that, but what would be the remedy?
<hexafraction> I can't seem to remove the modules; nvidia_drm is a dependency of drm, which is in use (nvidia_uvm also in use)
<hexafraction> I can
<hexafraction> I can't even sudo rmmod --force because I get a "resource temporarily unavailable"
<nacc> hexafraction: yeah, you probably can't from within an x session :)
<hexafraction> That's what I figured
<ducasse> _dreamer: well, you can try looking at the x logs, to see if that is the root cause.
<h0lybyte> hmm
<_dreamer> why does these annoying issues always keep appearing in this os?
<_dreamer> extremely timeconsuming
<_dreamer> nothing ever fully just works
<pythonist_lfs> hey. on Ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 4.4.0-41, turbostat won't work. How can I enable Intel Turbo Boost on Ubuntu 14.04 with i5 1st gen CPU?
<ducasse> _dreamer: in my experience, they're often down to problems with poorly supported hardware or user error.
<_dreamer> yes
<_dreamer> that is what I am thinking, because the only change I've made is installing radeon drivers
<_dreamer> and I bet they have something to do with this
<nacc> _dreamer: what do you mean by 'installing radeon drivers'?
<ducasse> _dreamer: radeon drivers come with the kernel, should not require installation.
<_dreamer> because the software from standard sources usually works just fine
<nacc> _dreamer: which version of ubuntu?
<_dreamer> 16.04
<_dreamer> I took the drivers from amd homepage
<_dreamer> latest
<nacc> _dreamer: why?
<ducasse> _dreamer: that's a bad idea
<_dreamer> and followed installation instructions
<nacc> _dreamer: did you have a specific reason to?
<_dreamer> I wanted the latest drivers?
<nacc> ...
<ducasse> !latest | _dreamer
<ubottu> _dreamer: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> _dreamer: so you had no reason to?
<_dreamer> how should I know that it would result in this?
<nacc> _dreamer: as in nothing was broken?
<_dreamer> no
<nacc> _dreamer: using AMD's random stuff, please ask them to support you then :)
<nacc> _dreamer: or use the bits that are actually tested together, which is what Ubuntu provides you
<_dreamer> how can it be random when it says they are for linux?
<nacc> _dreamer: random relative to ubuntu
<nacc> _dreamer: and not supported here, afaict
<nacc> _dreamer: basically you took a working isntallation, and for the fun of it, added something that made it not the same distribution anymore (its not ubuntu now)
<_dreamer> well, it should be mentioned somwhere... is there a chance someone could be kind enogh to help me solve this? Pretty please :)?
<nacc> _dreamer: that is "why ... these annoying issues always keep appearing in this os"
<_dreamer> indeed
<nacc> _dreamer: remove the amd drivers, probably
<ducasse> _dreamer: follow uninstall instroctions from where you got the drivers
<ducasse> *instructions
<_dreamer> well, at least it seems from the way you guys reacted that this must be the issue
<_dreamer> thank you
<hexafraction> I'll just disable suspending for now and see if I can find any more info, perhaps through ##cuda or the NVidia forums. Thanks for the suggestions so far
<craptalk> is anyone having problem with resuming the screen after hibernation? i have been looking for the answer here for couple weeks, but still nothing. i have been following this type of kernel bug ubuntu forum https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelHibernate. btw i have ubuntu-gnome 16.04 LTS, and AMD A12  CPU also AMD R7 graphic card on my laptop
<craptalk> if anyone knows, please let me know. Thank you
<MediocreN> craptalk: as in it freezes, or as in?
<craptalk> MediocreN: it freezes for infinite period of time
<SemiNus> hi
<craptalk> had to hard reset all over again
<SemiNus> what is the name / the path of the "httpd" binary in ubuntu please
<SemiNus> # strace -o /tmp/outputfile -s 5000 httpd -X
<SemiNus> strace: Can't stat 'httpd': No such file or directory
<nedstark> is ubuntu the only distro using avahi?  how come i only see the warning message about .local domains in ubuntu and not other ubuntu-based distros?
<ducasse> SemiNus: which ubuntu version, and which web server?
<SemiNus> Apache2 / Ubuntu 16.04 @ ducasse
<ducasse> SemiNus: then it's /usr/sbin/apache2
<nedstark> appears this avahi issue goes back to at least 2010 on ubuntu
<SemiNus> thank you ducasse
<ducasse> SemiNus: no problem
<nedstark> i'll just uninstall that crap
<Guest9933> Hello! I am trying to set up a web server for a tiny website. But index files needs to read form a css, fonts and img folder in /var/www (it is also in var/www), but it seems that it can't. It works when I set the folders using "chmod 777" but this is a public website so I don't want to do that. What rights does it need? 644 did not work. https://hastebin.com/oyonizoyac.css <- the rights
<ppf> Guest9933: www-data needs to be able to read it
<Guest9933> but www-data can already read from there
<Guest9933> all the other files except that website (some test php sites) works
<ppf> you need +x to enter a directory
 * nacc is convinced that about 50% of the time someone says 'www-data can already read from there', they are going off what they think should be the case, not actually testing as the www-data user
<nacc> ppf: and that you are probably correct as to the root cause
<ppf> nacc: i think the percantage is much higher
<nacc> ppf: could be :)
<rx-determine> hello
<rx-determine> anyone to talk
<Smilex> Where is the X server log?
<ducasse> rx-determine: plenty of people here, just ask your question
<ducasse> Smilex: /var/log
<rx-determine> ok
<Smilex> ducasse: /var/log/Xorg.0.log isn't the newest. At least I think
<nacc> it might actually be in ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log now
<craptalk> everytime i launched vmware, it gives warning "NO 3D acceleration...", what does it mean? i got AMD R7, is it not being enabled by default? or is it that i have not installed on my machine yet?
<ducasse> Smilex: check the timestamp?
<craptalk> i think my machine already recognized my AMD GPU, since i saw it already
<Smilex> ducasse: oh it is correct. Thanks
<ducasse> nacc: not on any release i'm running (16.04->17.04), but it might on debian aiui
<nacc> ducasse: oh i recall what it is -- you can have per user greeters i was testing at some point, i think
<nacc> ducasse: but by default, you're right, sorry
<Delvien> .
<ducasse> nacc: np, the details around that have me a bit confused :)
<heywood> on 16.04.1 LTS, i can't get line in to work on my host. in the regular "sound" control panel, the "record sound from" box is empty. and in pavucontrol, the only port i can select from the dropdown menu says "microphone (unplugged)", even though i have a line plugged in (and the monitor level jumps up briefly when i plug or unplug it). what gives?
<momken> hello
<momken> I have an HP Elitebook 8470p laptop which I recently bought an HP Sierra un2430 mobile broadband card for it
<momken> This card works in windows and I can connect to 3G network with it, but not in ubuntu
<momken> I tried a lot to make it work in ubuntu but no luck!
<rx-determine> there is a comand to know the specs
<rx-determine> of the hardware
<rx-determine> try in your computer
<rx-determine> and the search for the cmd in ubuntu
<rx-determine> thats how i did to my geforce, your netwoork might be the same
<OerHeks> momken, and what did you try already? what is the lspci/lsusb ID ?
<gregl> momken, Did you install the drivers for the card
<momken> Actually this mobile broadband card is not very fast, however it is one of the few mini pcie cards compatible with my laptop. Other cards won't work due to bios rejection
<momken> gregl: I installed the driver in windows and it worked. But there exists no driver for ubuntu/linux at all
<momken> OerHeks: I have searched a lot about that card (un2430) in the internet. It is a Qualcomm Gobi 3000 series device.
<gregl> momken, I just googled the card and there is drivers for it..
<OerHeks> momken, give us the lspci ID please, names are just names
<momken> If I reboot into windows and then reboot back into ubuntu, then it will work out of the box by creating a new "mobile-broadband" connection
<momken> OerHeks: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03f0:371d Hewlett-Packard
<momken> OerHeks: Thank you for help
<genii> OerHeks: The Gobi cards require the Windows firmware, and gobi-loader to load it.
<momken> I don't know why I got so obsessed to make this card work. Maybe because I expected it to work before purchasing it! :(
<momken> genii: As long as I know gobi-loader works only on Gobi 2000 devices. Anyway I have gobi-loader installed too, but no luck
<ioria> momken, maybe this can help a bit  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gobi_Broadband_Modems
<OerHeks> http://hp-elitebook-2540p.blogspot.nl/ gives gobi tool, and howto get the windows firmware
<momken> My main problem is that the card is not detected as /dev/ttyUSB or /dev/ttyACM
<momken> ioria: I have read that "ArchLinux" wiki previously
<genii> momken: It should work on any 2000-series. But you need also to put the firmware someplace like /lib/firmware/gobi/
<OerHeks> ioria, +1
<momken> genii: I have did that
<genii> The Vendor:device will change if it loads successfully
<momken> genii: Really? R U sure? to what?
<genii> momken: I forget, but I went through all this with my Gobi 2000 before
<michal__> hello all
<Kiicki> OerHeks Do you know if AMD Catalyst or fglrx is supported in Ubuntu 14.04.5?
<ioria> momken, you can get the firmware from here https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gobi-firmware/
<OerHeks> fglrx is supported, iirc
<OerHeks> check the drivers tool
<momken> genii: I have put 3 files in /lib/firmware/gobi already: amss.mbn, ImageInfo.xml & uqcn.mbn. There was no apps.mbn in Sierra Drivers' folder in windows
<Kiicki> Nice, will give 14.04.5 a go. was going to run 14.04.2 as I thought that was the latest that supported it.
<momken> ioria: Those are for gobi 2000 wwan chipset. It is a gobi 3000 card
<genii> momken: The gobi-loader package installs /lib/udev/rules.d/60-gobi.rules , you might have to add your specific vendor:device there as well
<momken> genii: I have added this line to /lib/udev/rules.d/60-gobi.rules already: ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="371d", RUN+="gobi_loader $env{DEVNAME} /lib/firmware/gobi"
<momken> genii: gobi-loader can be run directly too, but it gives this error:
<Skeeter> Hi all. My sound won't work. Can any of you help? For some reason, alsamixer works only as root, "aplay -l" shows no sound cards, and lspci says I have a "Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)"
<Skeeter> (Just upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04)
<momken> genii: gobi_loader is located in /lib/udev
<momken> genii: But I guess it only works when the modem is available as /dev/ttyUSB*
<Smilex> I have the proprietary nvidia driver installed. How can I change it so that it doesn't blink the nvidia logo a few times when I boot?
<Skeeter> ?
<genii> momken: No, the modem won't show as a ttyUSB device until after it's firmware is loaded ( which is what gobi_loader does)
<OerHeks> Skeeter, does your bios have an sound option, intel c200 <> AC'97 ?
<OerHeks> AC'97 works normally fine
<Skeeter> I'm not sure what you mean or how to check it. But it did work before I upgraded to 16.04.
<genii> momken: Did you try the -2000 option in the udev file?
<genii> momken: Also, the firmware files, did you copy them over from your Windows installed system, or from some other place?
<momken> genii: I have not tested -2000 yet. But currently I have rebooted from windows and my mobile-broadband is detected by network-manager and connected. But still no ttyUSB
<michal__> hello, do someone know can i move ubuntu to other machine? i mean everything, without configuring again ?
<michal__> i read some manuals on the web but its about old ones
<OerHeks> michal__, same hardware? then you can.
<momken> genii: Yead, the *.mbn files are copied from C:/Program Files (x86)/Sierra Wireless/...
<backbox> ola
<Skeeter> No help? mmf.
<backbox> help
<backbox> no
<backbox> backbox
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<aotaointbin> from kings quest to wireless communications. that's quite a long way.
<momken> michal__: Of course you can. You can even detach your HardDrive and connect it to another HW and it will work like a charm :))
<OerHeks> Skeeter, if it worked, see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<genii> momken: You might need to make sure qcserial is installed before gobi_loader runs ( you might read the /usr/share/doc/gobi-loader/README file)
<momken> genii: qcserial is installed and loaded as seen in lsmod
<jiohdi> what channel is correct for discussing hardware issues... have an xp-pen and how to add it to ubuntu
<momken> genii: Actually qcserial uses usbserial kernel module
<momken> and usb_wwan module
<michal__> @OerHeks sadly no... damn do i need do everything from bottom? ;f
<virtuosoj> Hey everyone. Wondering if you could help me out with an audio problem:  I hear an audible "crackle" when a sound first stops playing, and then later the same crackle after sound hasn't played for a certain period of time.  This happens using both headphones plugged into Aux and also a USB audio interface. I'm on 16.10 now but also had a similar problem on 16.04(if anything, more frequent crackles).
<jiohdi> what channel is correct for discussing hardware issues... have an xp-pen and how to add it to ubuntu
<virtuosoj> If I type in terminal "killall pulseaudio" I also hear a crackle
<scottjl> what about a snap and pop?
<scottjl> virtuosoj: it's probably your audio chip powering up/down. generally nothing you can do about it as it's hardware.
<OerHeks> michal__, maybe not, biggest problem is videodriver, if you loaded prop drivers from the driver tool, reverse back to nouveau. then you might ...,
<virtuosoj> scottjl, damn... didn't have this on my other laptop. I wonder if there's a way to keep the audio chip on
<scottjl> virtuosoj: don't let it go to sleep. if it happens XXX seconds/minutes after the last audio is played, then it's going into some sort of sleep mode.
<genii> momken: Well, you've covered all the issues I already know about with it. I'm not sure there's much more that can be done
<momken> genii: Let me show you some post. I guess the problem should be with open-source mobile-broadband driver in linux kernel
<momken> genii: 1. https://sigquit.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/qmiwwan-or-gobinet/
<momken> This post is written by one of the authors of "modem-manager"
<momken> 2. http://www.lanedo.com/documents/Qualcomm%20Gobi%20devices%20on%20Linux.pdf
<momken> This pdf explains how Gobi devices work and different drivers for it. I guess maybe using Qualcomm's original drivers I may succeed
<virtuosoj> scottjl, any program or setting I can manipulate this in?
<ioria> momken,  what kernel are you using ?
<momken> genii: In the 1st link under section "New firmware loading" it says: "Sadly, there is not yet a way to perform this operation when using qmi_wwan and its user-space tools."
<scottjl> virtuosoj: you'd have to look at the module/driver for your audio chip
<craptalk> i successfully created system backup using ReaR, but it had only 156MB in size. did it just backup my configuration or what?
<scottjl> virtuosoj: use lsmod / dmesg and see what module is loading for your audio chip
<craptalk> i think that if i want to include the whole system backup including packages that i already downloaded on my machine, it would be a big size, right?
<virtuosoj> snd_usbmidi_lib        32768  1 snd_usb_audio
<momken> qmi_wwan is the driver in linux kernel which cdc-wdm driver is based upon
<virtuosoj> scottjl, is snd_usbmidi_lib the correct one?
<virtuosoj> this is from lsmod
<OerHeks> people are likely to ignore poo* and crap* names( i do ), craptalk, but you have been informed before
<scottjl>  virtuosoj probably not
<scottjl> virtuosoj: try something like "dmesg | grep -i snd" and see if you see anything about audio
<virtuosoj> scottjl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24184870/
<scottjl> virtuosoj: i see lots of reports about the problem, but nothing about a solution. :-(
<scottjl> virtuosoj: try "grep alsa /etc/pm/sleep.d/*"
<scottjl> see if it returns anything
<scottjl> oh. found something else
<virtuosoj> returns nothing.
<scottjl> try adding a file /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf and put in it "options snd_hda_intel power_save=0"
<scottjl> need to either reboot after that or unload/reload the sound module
<scottjl> if that doesn't work try "options snd_hda_intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N"
<scottjl> either of those might work
<virtuosoj> scottjl, ty sir I will try the first now!
<scottjl> good luck!
<ducasse> craptalk: that is entirely third party software, ask them how it works and what it does.
<_dreamer> Hello, I was here before asking about how to solve my login problem. The problem was indeed the ati radeon driver that completley screwed up the xorg. So I removed all radeon software and drivers and reinstalled xorg
<_dreamer> It's working again
<_dreamer> Thank you for helping me narrow down the possibilities
<ZJAY> hey im on ubuntu 16.04 and a cinnamon desktop i accidentally closed the applet bar thatis closest to the left (or where the menu is ) thats where it works best for me anyone know how i get it to come back ust like before i ignorantly closed it
<ZJAY> i only hve show desktop there now i looked in the settings not seeing it anywhere
<elisa871> how long will it take to unzip a 70G file using unzip in Ubuntu?
<mkelogg> hello
<mkelogg> could use some help with finding information in my strace output
<mkelogg> anyone about
<ducasse> elisa871: "it depends"
<nacc> mkelogg: just ask, i guess
<mkelogg> well, i got a c program that uses ls and wc in a pipeline, so i strace the program and want to find where ls is executed and where wc is executed
<momken> I got disconnected!!!
<mkelogg> but for the life of me i cant spot it in the strace
<repozitor> i used cpuset technique for preventing contex switch on my special process.
<repozitor> how to be sure that there is no context on my process?
<repozitor> actually i want to see total number of context switch for special process
<momken> genii: I have also compiled and installed Gobi_Linux "GobiNet" kernel module, but after disabling other qmi_wwan related modules, it still doesn't work: https://portland.source.codeaurora.org/patches/quic/gobi/
<repozitor> any command in ubuntu?
<mkelogg> https://codeshare.io/5NKeB1
<nacc> repozitor: cpuset doesn't prevent context switches
<repozitor> i expect that shielded process has no context switch.
<nacc> repozitor: why? and what do you mean 'shielded'?
<Kiicki> Is it fine that I use the alternative to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10 without using the partition alternative? And if so, how much space should I leave for Ubuntu to run good? I don't need much space as I'm only going to use it for Kodi and possible as a media server with external HDD connected to it. I got 16GB ram and 1GB internal HDD
<repozitor> ok, do you know a solution for preventing context switch for special process?
<repozitor> nacc, because i need 100% of cpu allocation for my process
<repozitor> because my application is real-time
<repozitor> any context switch will breakdown my application
<nacc> repozitor: then you need to use special kernels
<nacc> repozitor: linux is not, by default, hard-rt
<repozitor> which kernel?
<nacc> repozitor: i'm not sure any exist, but you can look into the rt-kernel project, iirc
<genii> momken: Yeah, not sure I can add more to what you've already tried.
<Delvien> Kiicki: you can run ubuntu well @ ~25g that leaves you with enough space for pictures, and random download stuff
<nacc> mkelogg: can you paste the c code itself?
<virtuosoj> scottjl, neither solution worked for the audio :(
<mkelogg> sure
<Kiicki> Delvien Thanks. I just know people keep saying leave some room for swapping or whatever and then you need for storage. I want it to run smoothly first. Not lacking for swapping or storage if it needs it
<mkelogg> @nacc https://codeshare.io/5DAP4r
<repozitor> nacc, did you see that?
<repozitor> https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Cpuset_Management_Utility/tutorial
<nacc> repozitor: ... written in 2009
<Delvien> Kiicki: the figure i gave you includes swap
<Kiicki> yeah, I will just adjust it so it says 25g. I think at least that's how it works with that alternative.
<Kiicki> and it's going to partition and everything on it's own
<momken> genii: Ok, thank you very much. I am getting very obsessed with this mobile-broadband issue. Non sure whether it worth putting so much time and effort or not?
<repozitor> nacc, i think it tell to us cset command will prevent context swtich by shielding proccess/
<nacc> repozitor: so you're not running anything but your one application on the 'user' cpuset? i assume there might be system processes taht can still run there
<Delvien> Kiicki:  for instance, I run ubuntu on 30gb Msata ssd, i have 22gb 11gb used for ubuntu and some files, and 8gb for swap, the rest  is available to use
<nacc> repozitor: uh ... the page doesn't mention context switch even once
<ZJAY> anybody got a clue on my ?
<repozitor> last week i ask there, and someone told cpuset will do that for me.
<nacc> repozitor: i guess if your process is the only thing running in a cpuset, it might work, but i've never done it
<Kiicki> I will adjust it so it says 30gb just to be safe Delvien
<genii> momken: I have a formula to decide if getting a piece of hardware to work is worth it. Take how many hours you expect to work on it, multiply by your current wage ( or minimum wage if unemployed), then compare that number to the price of a piece of hardware that is already known to work.
<repozitor> what is your practical solution for hard real-time process?
<nacc> repozitor: afaik, you must have PREEMPT_RT to be hard rt, which is not in mainline
<momken> genii: I agree with you. But I guess there is not any other mobile broadband mini-pcie working with this laptop. I can buy a 4G usb dongle, but that is not as convenient as an internal card. Because I have ot attach and detach it frequently
<nacc> mkelogg: looking
<mkelogg> thanks
<nacc> mkelogg: did you pass -f to strace?
<mkelogg> yea
<nacc> mkelogg: i think you passed it wrong
<xdevnull> hello
<nacc> mkelogg: you want '-f -e trace=process,pipe'
<nacc> mkelogg: i think right now -e is thinking '-f' is an expression?
<momken> It is weird that few laptops have mobile-broadband built-in, but every cell-phone has it. I believe it is a very essential tool. Because in this connected world, one should always have an alternative internet connection in the case the main one got interrupted
<nacc> mkelogg: the strace output should look different if it's following threads
<repozitor> nacc, which package will configure PREEMPT_RT for me?
<mkelogg> alright ill have a look
<xdevnull> I can't connect to anywebsite by internet :/
<xdevnull> browser
<xdevnull> *
<nacc> repozitor: none
<nacc> repozitor: you have to build your own kernel, afaict
<momken> xdevnull: Are you connected to any network? Wireless, Etherenet, etc?
<repozitor> nacc, oh my god!
<repozitor> is that so hard? i have no idea how to do it.
<xdevnull> momken, Yes i'm connected here. by it. I'm able to use IRC but not any browser
<mkelogg> @nacc im getting the same strace
<nacc> repozitor: hard real-time is hard
<nacc> repozitor: without meaning that as joking
<nacc> repozitor: it's not an easy problem to solve and yes, you have to have some technical know-how
<momken> xdevnull: very weird. I guess you have set a proxy for your browser which is not set for your IRC client
<Morbious> hi
<tatertots> xdevnull: does the symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no   the only other valid response is "i don't know because i have not tried"
<nacc> mkelogg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24185025/
<Wicaeed> I've got a bash script that kicks off a bunch of processes based on a folder containing some config files. I can start and stop the script with upstart, but is there any way upstart can tell to expect a certain number of child processes and restart any that are missing?
<nacc> mkelogg: see how there is a leading column with pids?
<xdevnull> tatertots, "I don't know because i have not tried". It was working few minutes ago... I didn't install anything either
<mkelogg> ah yeah nacc looks like i had the flag on the wrong side aha
<nacc> mkelogg: as i just said :)
<mkelogg> this should of cleared it up
<repozitor> nacc, i need an start point, shoot!
<nacc> repozitor: and hard-rt, afaict, is not ubuntu anyways'
<xdevnull> even if i use "ping google.com" i get unknown host.
<Morbious> does anyone know how to make ifupdown work with bond interface. I saw that there is a gub (1573272) but I couldn't find any solution
<repozitor> do you sure that ubuntu won't run any proccess in hard-realtime strategy?
<tatertots> xdevnull: try to ping 139.162.227.51
<tatertots> xdevnull: report the results
<nacc> repozitor: hard-realtime means something very specific, and I don't believe the upstream Linux kernel provides those guarantees
<repozitor> nacc, thanks buddy, i have got so sad right now!
<xdevnull> tatertots, PING 139.162.227.51 (139.162.227.51) 56(84) bytes of data. The cursor still blinking
<nacc> repozitor: it shouldn't be surprising
<tatertots> xdevnull: are you using a home network or are you at some restaurant/hotel/business and using their internet?
<xdevnull> tatertots, NO sir. AT home
<tatertots> xdevnull: so you probably have cable based internet or a DSL based internet from a telecom company then correct?
<mkelogg> so nacc ill be looking at the execve for when ls and wc are executed correct?
<tatertots> xdevnull: are you hardwired or using wireless?
<xdevnull> tatertots, Sir. I'm connected i'm talking to you from the same PC where i can't open any website. Don't ask me how i'm connected. Hard-wired. I'm afraid to reconnect here to try..
<tatertots> xdevnull: are there other computers also hardwired?
<xdevnull> Only 1.
<nacc> mkelogg: not sure what you're asking? you should see execve() for a bunch of commands, most of which will not be found (because it's searching PATH)
<mkelogg> @nacc, just trying to see where ls and wc are shown being called in the strace
<nacc> mkelogg: well, you haven't provided an updated strace for me to tell you yet, but you can see it clearly in the one i pastebin'd
<mkelogg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24185081/
<tatertots> xdevnull: cable or dsl?
<xdevnull> DSL
<nacc> mkelogg: line 64
<nacc> mkelogg: you're still invoking strace oddly, though
<nacc> mkelogg: how does strace know that `strace -f  ./question1 -e trace=process,pipe` means pass ' -e trace=process,pipe' to strace and not to ./question1? Hint: it doesn't.
<mkelogg> rightt so what i should be seeing is this then https://paste.ubuntu.com/24185092/ its way smaller
<nacc> mkelogg: correct.
<tatertots> xdevnull: reboot modem...or call you ISP tech support and the first thing they will most likely ask you to do is reboot the modem or they will reset/reboot it from their offices on their side
<xdevnull> tatertots, but can you explain how i'm talking to you right now?
<mkelogg> the simplest things lmao cheers for that nacc
<xdevnull> tatertots, i'm using the same pc where i can't connect to anything. "I was connected to irc and still" I used to open websites. but now nothing opening expect irc.
<xdevnull> tatertots. Oh. i did unset HTTP_PROXY now working
<xdevnull> i checked that in the Network setting. it was off and still off.
<Morbious> does anyone know how to make ifupdown work with bond interface to set default gateway ? I saw that there is a gub (1573272) but I couldn't find any solution. After reboot ubuntu 16.04 doesn't set default gw and rest of startup scripts doesn't work (like stunnel, nscd, ldap client)
<tapanik> hello from finland
<tapanik> my windows 8.1 recvery dvd.s crash my OS
<tapanik> error bootloop
<stoner19> so its time to replace my wife's macbook pro. Ideally I don't want to spend the kind of money Apple wants for their products, and really don't want to get any of the mass-production ones from the big-box stores. Anyone have suggestions on a reasonable laptop that I can run Ubuntu on what will play 4k or h.265 videos without any issues?
<tapanik> now i have ubuntu 16.04
<tapanik> i like it
<tapanik> by bye windows
<xdevnull> tatertots, Thanks alot sir.
<tapanik> windos7 was good
<tapanik> linux tovalds
<tapanik> finish "hero"
<tapanik> gnu stud
<tapanik> typo
<tapanik> :D
<tapanik> ubuntu 16 not my first
<tapanik> linux
<pauljw> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> tapanik: --^
<tapanik> i need register my nick
<nacc> !register | tapanik
<ubottu> tapanik: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<kangaroo72> hi there ... I have the problem, that a device (shown via lsusb) isn't shown in KVM-Guest (Win 10) - Can someone help me please?
<nacc> kangaroo72: areyou passing it through to the KVM guest?
<kangaroo72> yep
<kangaroo72> Well in virt-manager I say USB-2.0, and the device is selected as host device
<kangaroo72> should I upload xml?
<Sweetshark> so, I tried to run "adt-buildvm-cloud-ubuntu", but it timed out after some "found kernel" message. In dmesg, I find lots of ...apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="libvirt-2...."... messages. So apparmor blocks creating the image somehow?
<nacc> kangaroo72: is it down in windows device manager at all?
<nacc> kangaroo72: i don't know how to debug windows
<nacc> Sweetshark: can you pastebin the exact command you ran and output?
<kangaroo72> first here the xml ...
<kangaroo72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24185208/
<Sweetshark> nacc: command was staightforward plain "adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -v". Output is already lost it was in tmux, which has no backlog buffer.
<kangaroo72> it's not shown in devicemanager
<xtoxico> hi
<xtoxico> I'm new
<kangaroo72> @xtoxico - doesn't matter ... Welcome!!
<xtoxico> what's the purpose of this channel?
<kangaroo72> We try to support together
<xtoxico> Thanks @kangaroo72
<xtoxico> that's cool
<nacc> kangaroo72: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Managing#Adding_USB_Device_Pass-through
<nacc> kangaroo72: i don't know if it's fixed, but maybe apparmor denials?
<kangaroo72> stopped already
<nacc> kangaroo72: do you get any messages the host dmesg?
<kangaroo72> hmm ... there's something denied ...
<nacc> kangaroo72: stopping apparmor does not unload it
<kangaroo72> aaah - ok
<nacc> kangaroo72: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322683 c#8
<xtoxico> I had a Proxmox Server, with this is very easy configure a USB passthrought with KVM
<kangaroo72> for what apparmor is needed?
<kangaroo72> @nacc, but I HAVE to add the USB-Host-Device in virt-manager, to pass it through?
<kangaroo72> (add USB-Host-Device ...)
<kangaroo72> Controlling USB? USB2.0 / 3.0 or Hypervisor?
<nacc> kangaroo72: apparmor is a security module (framework)
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<nacc> kangaroo72: yes, you would of course need to tell the host to pass the USB device to the guest ... how else would it work?
<kangaroo72> ok - just to be sure ...
<kangaroo72> well - just deleted dmesg ... and now I'm restarting the guest ...
<kangaroo72> okay - something's gonna be blocked ...
<kangaroo72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24185282/
<Eric> hi
<salamanderrake> How the hell is this a thing? https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/9db8ed181f29aed0e998da4364648419
<k1l_> salamanderrake: remove those files too
<salamanderrake> I tried to install clang 5.0 via the instructions here, http://apt.llvm.org/, but it got hooked up on a dep for lldb and now I can't solve the issue
<k1l_> *packages. not files
<salamanderrake> I am trying
<k1l_> salamanderrake: add those 3 packages to the purge command
<k1l_> salamanderrake: and if you added a PPA you want to run "ppa-purge" first
<salamanderrake> ok I got it, thanks
<k1l_> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Eric> how i get have 5 imvu clients running on one laptop?
<k1l_> !wine | Eric
<ubottu> Eric: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Eric> kl i see wine configuaration on my screen
<kangaroo72> @nacc this should disable? sudo apt-get remove apparmor-profiles
<Eric> i typed winecfg on terminal then it opened to wine
<k1l_> Eric: read the full message of the bot. ask the wine specialists for running windows programs on wine.
<kangaroo72> 'cause after this it's still "denied" in dmesg
<bazhang> Eric, #winehq for that
<foli> This it to announce that we will be beginning maintenance on Canonical data centre firewalls in 8 minutes.
<k1l_> Eric: and look into the app database for the known workarounds for that app
<kangaroo72> restarting libvirt-bin?
<Eric> app database where
<Eric> ?
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> check there Eric , /join #winehq
<Eric> i cant fin join winehq in winehq
<Eric> find
<bazhang> Eric, it's a channel to join
<bazhang> #winehq
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Canonical datacentre firewall maintenance 23:00 - 00:00 UTC | Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download:
<Eric> bazhanq this  Support Get help using Wine. ?
<bazhang> Eric, yes
<bazhang> Eric, the #winehq channel is where to go for that
<k1l_> Eric: wine is a very complex layer, not only a program. please ask the specialists in the named channel or see their website
<Eric> i joined #winehq in irc channel
<bazhang> Eric, you are not in there
<nacc> kangaroo72: sorry, was looking at something else
<nacc> kangaroo72: um, i don't think you want to remove apparmor generally
<foli> This it to notify the we are beginning maintenance on Canonical data centre firewalls now, lasting up to 1 hour.
<kangaroo72> no prob, nacc
<kangaroo72> would be nice to disable for kvm
<bonsairoot> kangaroo72, you can just stop and start it again later... for testing
<bonsairoot> don't have to remove
<kangaroo72> stopping does not unload
<kangaroo72> [770363.981503] audit: type=1400 audit(1489618590.018:496): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="libvirt-33d5fa77-32fe-4661-a3e2-9ce7e7b51d51" name="/run/udev/                           data/c189:256" pid=10554 comm="qemu-system-x86" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=115 ouid=0
<Eric> launch application this link needs to be opened with an application?
<kangaroo72> I think I have to disable this profile ... but how? ...
<bazhang> Eric, you first need to join the #winehq channel and ask there
<nacc> kangaroo72: that forums post i showed you showed how to dump the state
<kangaroo72> yeah
<kangaroo72> got a list with profiles activated
<bonsairoot> kangaroo72, I have no idea about apparmor tbh. Found : http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/AppArmor_Failures   ... there is an instruction how to disable a profile... maybe it helps
<kangaroo72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24185371/
<salamanderrake> k1l_: now I got this, trying to reinstall the *-4.0 version of the clang tool set, https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/e5acf1dd2fd9353228b3cd3ad44bea65
<nacc> kangaroo72: you can tell apparmor to not start on next boot and reboot
<nacc> kangaroo72: as said in c#8 ?
<k1l_> salamanderrake: so you still use that crappy PPA?
<ksbalaji> Hi! While running synaptic in 16.04, I get error message something like target packages configured multiple times in ...(many such message).  What are these? How do I tackle this?
<kangaroo72> trying this
<kangaroo72> apparmor_parser -R <profile_name>
<kangaroo72> hold on
<k1l_> ksbalaji: open a terminal and run "sudo apt update" and show the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Eric> bazhanq do i register for winehq?
<k1l_> salamanderrake: if you use other sources, that mess up all the packagesystem we suggest to not use them. if you still want to use them, then aks the devs of that repos to support that
<bazhang> Eric, have you tried to join
<kangaroo72> not found
<kangaroo72> DAMN
<nacc> !ohmy | kangaroo72
<ubottu> kangaroo72: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kangaroo72> I'm sorry :)
<Eric> yup im trying
<bazhang> Eric, and what message are you getting
<ksbalaji> narinder, alastair, done http://paste.ubuntu.com/24185526/
<momken> Hello. I have compiled and installed a kernel module using dkms but after loading it upon a reboot I get this error:
<momken> GobiSerial: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<kangaroo72> Profiles are unloaded, but 2 Profiles are in enforced mode :(
<momken> Is that error important? And how could I fix it?
<k1l_> ksbalaji: please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<nacc> momken: if you were using secure boot, i think it wouldn't work -- but i'm guessing you're not. kernel modules from ubuntu are signed so that you can trust them
<momken> nacc: I know they are signed, but I want to load myself
<momken> I doubt I am using secure boot
<cruelplatypus67> hey
<nacc> momken: "I know they are signed, but I want to load myself" -- what are "they" and what are you trying to load yourself? My understanding was you built a module using dkms; i'm not sure dkms modules can be signed
<momken> nacc: All I want to do is loading my compiled kernel module upon boot
<cruelplatypus67> http://gtkthemingguide.ml/
<cruelplatypus67> http://gtkthemingguide.ml/
<Eric> there no message
<bazhang> Eric, then /join #winehq
<ksbalaji> dodge29: I got this: grep: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*: No such file or directory
<ksbalaji> http://termbin.com/muyi
<momken> nacc: As I said I am trying to load "GobiSerial" module which I recently compiled. I got its code from https://github.com/casastorta/gobiserial
<nacc> momken: it didn't say it didn't load it
<kangaroo72> @nacc I have disabled evertyhing, but I cannot disable the 2 enforced profiles
<kangaroo72> can U help there?
<nacc> momken: it said it tainted the kerenl
<nacc> kangaroo72: is your guest running right now?
<kangaroo72> no - shut down
<momken> nacc: Really? So it is loaded now?
<nacc> momken: look in lsmod
<momken> How could I know?
<k1l_> ksbalaji: did you manually change the sources.list?
<momken> Yeah, it is loaded
<OerHeks> Eric, just type> /join #winehq
<momken> nacc: But it still can't create /dev/ttyUSB*! I compiled/loaded every driver possible for my Gobi3000 card
<ksbalaji> narinder: I dont know. I do not remember haveing changed anything.
<nacc> momken: i don't know
<ksbalaji> I think, I chose server suggested by the system.
<momken> According to http://www.option.com/download/243_Gobi3000LinuxPackageGuidedoc.pdf section 3.2 the GobiSerial driver should create /dev/ttyUSB# devices
<k1l_> ksbalaji: well, you have messed with the sources.list. you need to remove all the lines  from the half file, after the line "deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner"
<kangaroo72> testing after reboot - then going to bed for now ...
<Eric> am i in wineh ric right?
<k1l_> Eric: this here is still #ubunt
<Eric> oops im in winehq irc
<kangaroo72> is virtualbox for this case better than kvm?
<nacc> momken: you will need to ask them :/
<Eric> bazhanq u see me in winehq?
<bazhang> Eric, no
<ksbalaji> kil_ How do I remove the lines please? can you guide? I fear messing up more otherwise, Where do I find the file?
<bazhang> Eric, is english your native language
<k1l_> ksbalaji: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then remove the bottom half from the line i told you. then press ctrl+o to save the file and ctrl+x to exit. then rerun "sudo apt update"
<Eric> bazhanq look in winehq "i said hi Bazhanq"
<bonsairoot> ksbalaji, If you're afraid of modifying just create a backup first: cp file file_backup
<ksbalaji> kil_ thanks. I shall do.
<bazhang> Eric, so ask your issue there, and wait
<ksbalaji> bonsairoot: Thanks
<kangaroo72> *******GOT IT ******
<kangaroo72> :-D
<kangaroo72> :-D
<kangaroo72> Thanks nacc
<kangaroo72> now I can have a good night ^^
<momken> nacc: Is https://github.com/casastorta/gobiserial/issues the best place to ask about my issue? Because as long as I know the Gobi 3000 firmware should be uploaded to the device from a /dev/ttyUSB* device which should become enabled using GobiSerial driver
<adymitruk> does anyone here have the dell xps with ubuntu on it?
<tatertots> and if they did?
<tatertots> just ask your real question, or state the "actual" problem
<Delvien> adymitruk: no but im fairly familiar with dell laptops, why?
<adymitruk> I can't find the sources for some of the drivers, like bluetooth
<adymitruk> a coworker's machine was repaved and none of the Dell sources were saved
<tatertots> adymitruk: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<adymitruk> so bluetooth doesn't work
<tatertots> adymitruk: do the above from the actual computer in question with ubuntu on it
<Delvien> adymitruk: the xps line has been around for a long long time, with many different xps models. Youll have to be more specific
<tatertots> adymitruk: when it's done...say so
<adymitruk> it's the latest xps 13
<adymitruk> i7 7500
<Delvien> xps 13 is about 7~ different models
<tatertots> adymitruk: oh so...you're not even chatting from the actual computer in question right now are you
<Delvien> probably more
<tatertots> adymitruk: then nevermind...good luck
<adymitruk> it's the top one. touchscreen 512gb SD 16gb ram
<Delvien> 9350?
<Delvien> touchscreen has been on multiple models of xps 13
<adymitruk> no, as I said I'm doing this for a coworker
<k1l_> adymitruk: look at project sputnik
<_dreamer> I'm running ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS, second screen is not working
<adymitruk> k1l_: just google or are you referring to a specific page I should be aware of?
<OerHeks> adymitruk, maybe the arch wiki is a help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_(9343)#Bluetooth
<k1l_> adymitruk: that is the project inside dell, that works on the linux(ubuntu) support for the xps machines
<bonsairoot> OerHeks, I don't think the new xps 13 laptops come with broadcom chips do they?
<_dreamer> I am using the proprietary driver
<OerHeks> bonsairoot, dunno, easy to check out if you have that machine
#ubuntu 2017-03-16
<adymitruk> OerHeks: thank you.. I'll send that link.
<bonsairoot> OerHeks, True... according to https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_(9360)#Bluetooth they have Killer 1535 which is in mainline... bluetooth should work out of the box
<adymitruk> k1l_: yes, I'm familiar with the project. I just thought there was a specific page for it
<k1l_> adymitruk: and ususally dell lists all the needed drivers on their support webpages. if they need special drivers that are not inlcuded in ubuntu already
<adymitruk> k1l_: ya.. this guy can't for the life of it to get his bluetooth headphones to work with it
<bonsairoot> adymitruk, If it really is the newest xps 13 (late 2016) the driver should be in recent kernel versions already (see link I posted)
<adymitruk> bonsairoot: yes I'm reading that page. thank you.
<tatertots> adymitruk: have the actual end user of the computer come here directly for help......
<k1l_> adymitruk: there is a difference with BT doesnt work at all and BT doesnt work with some other device :/
<adymitruk> k1l_: I'm also wondering about that.. I'll see if he can get any other bluetooth things to connect
<nacc> momken: yes, i assume so
<momken> nacc: I created a new issue in their github repo. I hope they could help me, because I guess they are my last chance to make this card work in ubuntu
<momken> nacc: Thank you for helping me :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<foli> Canonical data centre firewall maintenance is now complete.
<OerHeks> foli, is there a bounty for testing?
<nacc> momken: you are welcome
<nacc> Sweetshark: fwiw, it worked fine for me (adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud)
<dar123> Hey guyz, i want to create a script that does few things on startup. For e.g. Untar from source, compile, modify default configs, restart service. Have to start services in a sequence, what's the best practice
<kirillow> im trying to get ubuntu to work on a machine with ryzen 7, prime x370 pro mobo, rx460 gpu but I cant install it. It's teling me `core perfctr but no constraints; unknown hardware!`
<kirillow> also `no southbridge IOAPIC found` before that (though Im not sure they're related or that the latter is even fatal?)
<OerHeks> kirillow, what kernel do you use?
<OerHeks> 4.10.1 is stable, according to this page https://www.servethehome.com/amd-ryzen-with-ubuntu-here-is-what-you-have-to-do-to-fix-constant-crashes/
<kirillow> is there a distro thats coming with 4.10.1 out of the box?
<kirillow> otherwise, how would I do that?
<Sweetshark> nacc: for zesty?
<Sweetshark> nacc: on my xenial system it fails to find the zesty image (because it uses an outdated URL), on my my yakkety box it times out at some point. Patched the URL on xenial, maybe that works now.
<Bashing-om> kirillow: The development release 17.04 runs the 4.10 kernel . inquire in #ubuntu+1 .
<brendon_> cleaner specialist?
<brendon_> or we still on memory cards still?
<Bashing-om> brendon_: As in ? For what ?
<brendon_> im preoccupied.....needihg a puter specialist
<brendon_> nerds wont quit twerpin my new.
<brendon_> ?
<bazhang> brendon_, state your actual issue
<brendon_> or what?
<brendon_> war?
<bazhang> brendon_, did you need assistance with an ubuntu issue
<brendon_> nerds are twerping my pc
<bazhang> brendon_, what does that mean exactly
<Delvien> nerds twerking on his pc, thats scary
<brendon_> 1729 total?
<bazhang> brendon_, we need actual errors to real issues; nerds b twerping my pc is not one
<Sam-UM> hi guys
<brendon_> ok.....
<brendon_> so like just a inute ago
<Sosa> Hello evry body
<Sosa> I need elp
<brendon_> i could open up y file explorerin ubuntu
<Sosa> Help
<brendon_> some nerd acked it
<brendon_> had windows on it....they NERDED it....
<brendon_> for SOMEONE'
<brendon_> whos probably in this chat room
<brendon_> and i would like this issue solved
<brendon_> is tat better
<brendon_> ?????
<bazhang> brendon_, what evidence do you have of a hack
<brendon_> wats yoru name again?
<Sosa>  I Flashing mobile sony ericson lT18 i
<brendon_> lol
<Bashing-om> !help | Sosa
<ubottu> Sosa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> brendon_, my nick is what follows the words I type here
<Sosa> but i Have problime
<brendon_> problems mmust be solved....
<Sosa> 15/056/2017 02:56:10 - ERROR - Not a sin file 15/056/2017 02:56:10 - ERROR - Error flashing. Aborted
<brendon_> ubuntu aint so secure.....is wat im saying.
<hggdh> brendon_: please stop.
<bazhang> brendon_, please give us actionable support errors
<brendon_> i did....
<Sosa> sorry i dont speake english good
<brendon_> '=/    =)
<Sosa> but i will translation
<bazhang> brendon_, I got hacked is not that
<Sosa> can you help  me for this problems
<sevarg1q2w> hey guys test test
<brendon_> asdf
<Sosa> please i need some help
<sevarg1q2w> what problem are you having
<Sweetshark> nacc: seems zesty guest images are broken, yakkety guests (on yakkety) work here too. thx.
<Sosa> When it appeared connect the phone to flash tool program comes to this letter
<Sosa> 15/056/2017 02:56:10 - ERROR - Not a sin file 15/056/2017 02:56:10 - ERROR - Error flashing. Aborted
<Sosa> hello
<Sosa> any body here
<DArqueBishop> Sosa: what's your native language?
<Sosa> arabic
<brendon_> asdf
<bazhang> brendon_, stop that
<Bashing-om> Sosa: Looks perhaps as this is a #ubuntu-touch issue ??
<pitt-hacker> anyone running Ubuntu on the Raspberry PI
<brendon_> stop wat/
<brendon_> organizing te world?
<bazhang> brendon_, this channel is support only, not random chatter
<hggdh> brendon_: what you are doing.
<brendon_> ok...
<brendon_> you call tat support
<brendon_> ?
<hggdh> brendon_: last warning, Please either put a support question, or go elsewhere for chat
<brendon_> why i gots a problem in the first place/
<brendon_> ?????
<bazhang> brendon_, you claim to be hacked
<brendon_> imma claim my pc up side your head......
<bazhang> brendon_, but you give us no evidence or errors of any kind
<brendon_> if MY computer is hacked'
<bazhang> brendon_, it wasnt
<brendon_> MY comuter......YOU responde....like you DONT kno who i am
<bazhang> brendon_, so you have no ubuntu issues
<bazhang> brendon_, so find another channel to chatter in, NOT here
<theorem> so, where is the "System" > "Administration" window in this article ?  : https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37659/the-beginners-guide-to-linux-disk-utilities/
<Sosa> Bashing-om
<brendon_> ?
<brendon_> baz.....did yo ujust tell me to leave?
<hggdh> brendon_: yes.
<wafflejock> theorem, you can just search for disk utility in the dash (hit the windows/super key)
<bazhang> brendon_, take the chatter to another place, NOT here
<Sosa> i need help pease
<EriC^^> theorem: install smartmontools if you want a nice smart test
<brendon_> catc a bullet wit your face.
<theorem> EriC^^: yes, I have installed them
<theorem> wafflejock: dash won't find "disk utility"
<Sosa> If one wanted to help me could talk
<wafflejock> theorem, try just "disks" are you using Unity? (personally on Gnome, they call it disks)
<theorem> EriC^^: installed the CLI tools, was looking for a GUI one
<nicomachus> wafflejock: "disks" here on unity
<theorem> wafflejock: yes, nothing for "disks" either
<theorem> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<theorem> package manager also doesn't let me install 'GSmartControl'
<theorem> so, er... not working
<wafflejock> theorem, sorry had to search around a bit, the one I have is called gnome-disks the package is gnome-disk-utility if you want to install that one
<wafflejock> not sure if that's the same Unity typically comes with though
<theorem> wafflejock: trying
<theorem> gnome-disks it is !
<theorem> thanks
<wafflejock> cool no prob
<theorem>  Iwould never have found it
<wafflejock> yeah strange that didn't come up in the dash
<wafflejock> there should be a .desktop entry for it I think
<theorem> while I have you here
<theorem> I was looking for a way of exercising the disk because it's developing bad sectors
<theorem> it's still passing SMART tests
<wafflejock> hmm yeah I've heard the SMART tests are mostly bogus (Leo Laporte says) but don't know good utilities for testing hard drives really, someone else here may know though
<wafflejock> I think in gnome-disks there's a benchmark option per filesystem
<wafflejock> but not sure how much detail it'll give and probably better stuff out there
<theorem> see ...
<theorem> ZFS is reporting that 1 disk has bad sectors (2) : ata-WDC_WD30EFRX-68EUZN0_WD-WMC4N1410539
<wafflejock> ah okay yeah would trust ZFS
<theorem> and smartctl is reporting 6 bad sectors on WD-WMC4N1909308
<theorem> (another disk)
<theorem> but ...
<theorem> WD-WMC4N1909308 is not in /dev/disk/by-id
 * theorem rechecks
<theorem> nope, it is .. hold ..
<Sosa> When it appeared connect the phone to flash tool program comes to this letter [03:29] <Sosa> 15/056/2017 02:56:10 - ERROR - Not a sin file 15/056/2017 02:56:10 - ERROR - Error flashing
<theorem> weird , it's not part of any pool
<wafflejock> theorem, you might want to try #zfs or #hardware for those ones.  I mean you can write large images to the disks and check a checksum, but there's gotta be more thorough ways of checking the disk.  I know zfs has some tools for checking things too but it also checks on reads and writes I think but have only used it in a FreeNAS context so couldn't tell ya anything definitively
<theorem> wafflejock: I think I may have an extra disk just sitting around ...
<theorem> which would be weird
<wafflejock> heh
<adithya> j
<binarydepth> Can an App write on another App's configuration files or have access ?
<binarydepth> meaning /etc
<Guest68343> Hello
<Guest68343> Any here can respond me
<Bashing-om> Guest68343: Ubuntu support here .
<hggdh> binarydepth: as long as they have root access, yes (as a principle)
<klopp> hi, evereboy, i use gnome7ubuntu
<klopp> any body how to change the white theme of GTHUMB for black ???
<klopp> i follo this but don't work: browse to org -> gnome -> gthumb -> image-viewer and check the black-background option.
<klopp> where control the apparence of gtk apps¡
<klopp> ¿?
<theorem> hmm
<cryptly> hi
<theorem> does anyone know how to get chrom to replace a window manager ?  I want an embedded device to just display chrome, and don't boot to a window manager
<theorem> *chrome
<davido_> theorem: there are often kiosk-mode plugins for browsers such as Chrome and Firefox.
<klopp> i follow this but don't work: browse to org -> gnome -> gthumb -> image-viewer and check the black-background option.
<klopp> dont exists black-ground...
<klopp>  i follow this but don't work: browse to org -> gnome -> gthumb -> image-viewer and check the black-background option.
<klopp> for change theme of Gthumb
<remi__> get size on rpi so i get update
<ufiq> training
<ufiq> 081615552668
<ufiq> plisss
<davido_> ufiq: I'm not sure I understand. Do you have a question?
<ufiq> new of training
<davido_> fine, but this is the ubuntu support channel. is there a specific question?
<ufiq> bugtraq
<ufiq> bugtraq
<davido_> ufiq: That is not a question.
<ufiq> no
<Padawan> Is vim supposed to come with ubuntu?
<niiyaizu> Padawan: no
<davido_> Padawan: vi is pre-installed. you can install vim using apt.
<B105PH3RE> vi does though
<niiyaizu> that'd be terribly inefficient
<Padawan> niiyaizu: what would be terribly inneficient?
<B105PH3RE> mousepad,leafpad are gui editors that are good also
<ufiq> corupt
<niiyaizu> Padawan: having to download ubuntu every time you install vim
<davido_> ufiq: please stop whatever that is you are doing.
<ufiq> code hack facebook
<Padawan> He says he can use vi command but he says when he opens vi it says its Vi Improved.
<Padawan> whats up with that
<ufiq> bug
<JohnDoe2> any idea how I may make available my user's $PATH to /usr/bin/env? When ran from sshkit (a ruby ssh command automation), echo $PATH does not include my user's $PATH. Not sure what the terminology is, but .bashrc does not get loaded with this type of ssh session.
<Cyber_Akuma> Is it possible to run Ubuntu without a swap partition if you have a large amoutn of ram?
<Ben64> yes
<Padawan> its possible if u dont have a large amount of ram
<PipeItToDevNull> Cyber_Akuma, Just dont max the RAM
<PipeItToDevNull> You dont need alot
<Epx998> anyone familar with dnsmasq, the #dnsmasq guys are afk
<darthho0> Hey I have a Killer e2400 gigabit ethernet controller using alx driver. My wired connection is extremely slow or not working at all. Just installed 16.04 and it says connected but not internet activity
<darthho0> my wired connection is going very slow or not connecting at all in 16.04
<darthho0> k
<tatertots> darthho0: are you using the computer right now?
<darthho0> yeah
<darthho0> tatertots, i tried disabling ip6 but not working
<tatertots> darthho0: at this moment is it (A) going very slow or (B) not connected at all?
<darthho0> in and out while going slow tatertots
<darthho0> i'm on another computer for xchat but my other computer is having the problems... it connects and reconnects ofter
<tatertots> darthho0: what method are you using to measure 'slow'?
<darthho0> when i apt-get install something it goes slow or stops and my wireless gets 1mb/s versus 40kbs on wired
<darthho0> tatertots,
<dsixone2> hello
<tatertots> darthho0: have you performed a thorough analysis of the logs?
<darthho0> no not entirely sure how
<darthho0> i can barely read ifconfig ;/
<darthho0> it was working relatively good when i fresh installed 16.04, but it was still slow... now it justs cuts on and off tatertots
<apb1963> Is anyone using Godot for game development?  I'm running into issues with mouse & window - I don't know if it's just me, Godot, Unity Desktop or what...
<tatertots> darthho0: well it takes experience to perform a thorough analysis, so you would either need to (A) gain the years of experience yourself to be able to perform such a task, or (B) allow another person to perform this analysis, which may trigger trust issues if you have them and paranoia if you suffer with that
<tatertots> darthho0: so it's a rather tough spot to be in
<darthho0> yeah lol ubuntu use to just work... but lets do this analysis
<Kali_Yuga> how do I tell it to automatically connect to a specific  channel too? I've done so far: irssi --connect=$SERVER  --password=$PW --port=$PORT --nick=$NICK
<tatertots> darthho0: does the symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb?....if this symptom is recently occurring it's likely something recently has induced this symptom, in any even you will need to do the following in terminal
<tatertots> darthho0: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<apb1963> I think it's  unity... my desktop just rebooted itself.
<tatertots> darthho0: if wireless is faster at the moment then perform the above action while using wireless
<darthho0> tatertots, honestly installing anything will take about an hour... with that connection
<darthho0> i don't have wireless on that computer :(
<tatertots> darthho0: do you have livecd/liveusb?
<darthho0> yeah should i load that up and see if problem is there?
<tatertots> darthho0: does the symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no.....you should be able to answer that question definitively after you boot livecd/liveusb
<apb1963> tatertots, Ask him about his router. Then tell him to reboot the router and see if that helps.
<darthho0> doing now
<apb1963> tatertots, my router does crappy things requiring reboots every so often.  Maybe he has one too.
<tatertots> apb1963: he'll rule out his installed os as the possible culprit, then if needed based on the results booted to livecd/liveusb the network and it's equipment will be investigated
<apb1963> tatertots, sounds good :)
<darthho0> tatertots, oddly enough it won't connect. i don't think its detected the wire
<tatertots> darthho0: your objective 1st and foremost was to boot to livecd/liveusb.....so the first order of business is to confirm that you were successful at that task alone
<tatertots> darthho0: are you booted to livecd/liveusb yes or no?
<tatertots> darthho0: are you booted to livecd/liveusb?   yes or no
<darthho0> yes tatertots
<ubuntu69> ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<niiyaizu> ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<ubuntu69> why does #clones forward to ##unavailable, whose entrymsg says the channel i was trying to reach may be clone-infested?
<root> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ubuntu69> its kind of the point in trying to join #clones
<tatertots> darthho0: while booted to livecd/liveusb unplug and replug the ethernet cable
<ubuntu69> i am looking for clonez
<FTY> .
<ubuntu69> !ops | root is floodspamming via the !ops-bot
<ubottu> root is floodspamming via the !ops-bot: please see above
<tatertots> darthho0: do you have connectivity after unplug and replug of the ethernet cable? yes or no
<darthho0> no
<tatertots> darthho0: power cycling your router/modem will disrupt connectivity for all devices on the network, with that being said, that is something you could try while booted to livecd/liveusb
<darthho0> i can't get to router currently. kinda impossible
<dsixone2> that is not problem
<tatertots> darthho0: do you have a livecd/liveusb of any other linux distribution in your possession?
<darthho0> yeah freebsd fedora etc but i think they are outdated
<darthho0> slackware shit like that but very old
<darthho0> like bsd9 and ubuntu 11 and fedora 13 i think fedora is the most recent one
<tatertots> darthho0: the symptom isn't inherent to your installed os exclusively as the symptom is also observed while booted to livecd/liveusb,
<darthho0> well that might not be entirely true... because pre installation i dled files from ubuntu to update the os
<Kali_Yuga> how do I tell it to automatically connect to a specific  channel too? I've done so far: irssi --connect=$SERVER  --password=$PW --port=$PORT --nick=$NICK
<darthho0> for some reason i have no wired connection in this liveboot
<tatertots> darthho0: your initial testimony says "slow OR no connectivity"....intermittently in nature....
<tatertots> darthho0: thus far while booted to livecd/liveusb you have observed 1of2 of those symptoms (no connection)
<darthho0> yeah correct tatertots
<tatertots> darthho0: boot another linux distro (of your choice) and determine if the symptom occurs with another linux distro
<tatertots> darthho0: report the results of the findings
<darthho0> must it be an alternative distro or could it be 13.10 ub
<darthho0> i got fedora 20 i'll try that
<tatertots> darthho0: what livecd/liveusb are you booted to right now?
<darthho0> ubuntu 164
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 164 in Baz (deprecated) "baz add should cope with "escaped" files" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164
<darthho0> damn fedora is pretty lol
<tatertots> darthho0: as long as it's a linux distro other than ubuntu 164 (as you wrote) it's good for the purpose of this analysis
<tatertots> darthho0: does the symptom occur (either of them slow/no) when booted to fedora?
<darthho0> same with fedora
<darthho0> its showing no connection at all btw
<tatertots> darthho0: then the symptom is exhibited with your hardware/pc no matter what linux is used, meaning it is not a ubuntu issue nor is it a fedora issue for that matter...we just ruled out os's
<darthho0> i just got this computer in the mail today lol
<darthho0> it was working earlier
<tatertots> darthho0: because you have no access to the network gear, the only things you have access to that you can physically touch would be bios settings that involve the network adapter, the cable that is being used and.............
<darthho0> when i boot os from ssd the wired connection is on
<tatertots> darthho0: your environment is also another common denominator is this
<tatertots> in this
<tatertots> darthho0: when i say environment this included but is not limited to the ethernet cable that may have hypothetically speaking been chewed on by a cat/dog or pet you may own and other "environmental" conditions
<tatertots> hypothetically speaking
<nwe> hmm if you will host your own apt-repo is reprepo the best chocie or is something else I should use instead?
<tatertots> darthho0: do you have another known good ethernet cable to replace the current one with?
<OerHeks> bending cheap wires can do that too
<tatertots> darthho0: that would rule out a bad cable
<darthho0> h/o
<darthho0> i'll check
<OerHeks> nwe, you can choose a private ppa, it survives formatting
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<tatertots> darthho0: in your testimony you say "it was working earlier"
<tatertots> darthho0: environmentally speaking.....what has changed between now and then....give it some thought
<darthho0> i put in a gpu
<tatertots> darthho0: any thing else you can think of?
<darthho0> no not really
<nwe> OerHeks: I will take a look on it.. Im goal is to sync dockers repo, so I can have the stuff in my internal network..
<nwe> maybe I can use apt-mirror too that too?
<tatertots> darthho0: then you will remove the gpu...as if entering into a time machine and going back to when it "worked" and report the results
<darthho0> i'll just restart tomorrow and restart the router
<darthho0> ok will do
<OerHeks> nwe, sure
<nwe> but maybe it looks cleaner to host that seperate?
<darthho0> tatertots, still persist
<tatertots> darthho0: did you also find a known good cable and replace the cable?....or are you still using the same cable
<darthho0> don't have one right now
<darthho0> i'll have access to more stuff tomorrow
<tatertots> darthho0: most wired network adapters have small led lights on them...these are referred to as link lights or activity lights....do you see link lights when the ethernet cable is plugged in?
<darthho0> when i load up computer it says network discovery has been disable
<darthho0> yeah i do
<ItsMeLenny> after using jackd ive lost control of my audio input
<ItsMeLenny> even after jackd is off, i cant select or control inputs
<darthho0> i got it working tatertots
<darthho0> i was using a pluglink and used the ethernet through my cable box
<sheen> .
<tatertots> darthho0: glad you located the "environmental" culprit
<tatertots> darthho0: those powerline ethernet things are hit and miss .....was it in the electrical outlet by itself or with a co tenant?
<jordy_> Hi all. What would be the best way to collect the deb and all dependencies of a wireless driver of a currently offline computer on another Ubuntu computer?
<jordy_> I would then like to install everything using a usb and dpkg...
<OerHeks> jordy_, softwarecenter gives that option, to download only.
<OerHeks> else see the !offline factoid
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<jordy_> Thank you guys.
<FManTropyx> morning
<bobsterman> good afternoon :p
<tatertots> good evening
<FManTropyx> no, morning!
<bobsterman> any package maintainers on? need help with debhelper: Can you install to custom directories? i.e. /usr/share/<something>/<package>
<OerHeks> bobsterman, yes, on ubuntu: ./configure --exec_prefix=/usr/share/<something> http://askubuntu.com/questions/879387/changing-default-directory-for-debhelper-while-packaging-deb
<OerHeks> but you are on debian, ask there again
<bobsterman> yea, some dude on debian has responded, thanks anyway
<bobsterman> OerHeks:
<snowkrash> hi
<snowkrash> does anyone know how to reset tripwire?
<radfactz> Yes snowkrash
<snowkrash> it kinda shows me all the files modified
<snowkrash> but i think i would do better to set it back
<snowkrash> hi
<snowkrash> who is the channel op here
<lotuspsychje> snowkrash: #ubuntu-ops
<radfactz> snowkrash: ?
<shawn> y.net
<stress-box> !patiencel Windows Server 2012 R2 Storage, Security and Networking.epub
<ubottu> stress-box: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dahlia> I have ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi. I'd like to use it headless over a wifi connection but the wifi doesn't work unless I log in via the console. Is there any way around this?
<hateball> dahlia: did you make sure to mark the wifi connection as a "system connection" ?
<dahlia> hateball: I'm not sure I know how to do that
<hateball> dahlia: otherwise it'll only auth to it after you log on
<hateball> dahlia: go into the properties for the connection in network-manager and tick the box for "all users can use this" or some such
<hateball> not running neither mate, nor english, but NM should look quite similar
<dahlia> i dont see that option and the edit connection button is greyed out
<dahlia> can I edit some file instead?
<ducasse> dahlia: have you highlighted your connection?
<dahlia> ducasse: yes but the edit button is disabled
<dahlia> would it matter if I was doing this via vnc?
<ducasse> i don't _think_ so...
<FManTropyx> I just experienced 10 minutes of 100% HDD usage with practically no responsiveness including almost two minutes of the clock not running, mouse pointer not moving, nothing reacting to anything at all (16.04.2)
<ducasse> dahlia: can you try running nm-connection-editor maually?
<dahlia> kk
<dahlia> ducasse: ok if I run it with sudo then it lets me edit
<ducasse> dahlia: make sure both "automatically connect..." and "all users may connect..." are on under general.
<dahlia> ducasse: I think I did both, rebooting now to test
<dahlia> ducasse: looks like that worked :) tyvm!
<ducasse> dahlia: np :)
<CryptoServer> ich29djwdotjsjaedsnsjsdr oakfntnejaowrjrnwodkwjsnswj
<CryptoServer> gifkhdihddod spsepspsurzpuruprapurapryapyra
<CryptoServer> vijaykakkar: 10957194819471943719
<CryptoServer> imack: 10037264927448292045
<CryptoServer> frechdachs69: 10038271640682942984
<CryptoServer> Karazhan: 1003333256778853322
<lotuspsychje> CryptoServer: stop that please
<CryptoServer> saschpe: 10487373894492812919
<CryptoServer> lotuspsychje: akauahwhjsjsnr9jwidjw9skq9w99w9w9w99owwow???
<CryptoServer> ich bin klug!
<lotuspsychje> !ops | CryptoServer flooding
<ubottu> CryptoServer flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<CryptoServer> bist du haben mein Crypto
<OerHeks> !ops | CryptoServer is making fun like in other channels
<CryptoServer> ?
<ubottu> CryptoServer is making fun like in other channels: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nicolo> etta
<CryptoServer> Das Wanker
<Surveybot> please fill out my survey
<Surveybot> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeTDkfDkBGHnoY_hfxwCZjJzxntfXZeY4SKqPHlIZT5bz2jQQ/viewform?usp=sf_link#responses
<plympton> HELLO i cant get runescape to install
<OerHeks> plympton, how did you try to install runescape?
<plympton> with the terminal
<plympton> i am still trying with wine but no luck
<OerHeks> runescape is available for 16.10 and up .. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=runescape
<linocisco> hi all, I have once installed atom editor to be used with Rails app development. I can't find it now anymore and how to make sure it has completely removed or still exist?
<OerHeks> else you want a ppa like this one : https://launchpad.net/~hikariknight/+archive/ubuntu/unix-runescape-client
<OerHeks> but carefull, ppa's are unsupported here
<plympton> ok
<OnceMe> I'm on 14.04 and I dont have systemd.. how do I disable services which are shown in services --status-all?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ducasse> OnceMe: take a look at the update-rc.d man page
<linocisco> hi all, I have once installed atom editor to be used with Rails app development. I can't find it now anymore and how to make sure it has completely removed or still exist?
<ducasse> linocisco: 'locate atom'?
<linocisco> ducasse, thanks. but so many outputs. some are under subdirectory of linux headers
<ducasse> linocisco: try to grep for 'bin', for example
<OnceMe> ducasse: I did update-rc.d disable nginx
<OnceMe> but service --status-all shows nginx + still
<OnceMe> do I need to relogin?
<ducasse> OnceMe: you need to stop it, you only disabled it from starting on boot
<linocisco> ducasse, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24187437/
<OnceMe> aha ok
<ducasse> linocisco: 'locate atom | grep bin'
<linocisco> ducasse, output is like that /usr/bin/xlsatoms
<ducasse> linocisco: then atom is most likely gone
<linocisco> ducasse, ok. thanks.
<linocisco> sublinetext vs atom for ruby editor?
<Duckle|wasDumle> linocisco: 70 usd vs 0 usd, and not really #ubuntu relevant :)
<ducasse> linocisco: what is 'best' is totally subjective
<linocisco> ducasse, Duckle|wasDumle sorry.
<ducasse> linocisco: try them out yourself, see what you like :)
<Morbious> hi
<Morbious> can anyone point me how to get ifupdown to working properly on Ubuntu 16.04 ? I have problems with default gateway which isn't setting up after reboot
<ikonia> ifupdown shouldn't really be used
<ikonia> how are you setting the gateway
<ikonia> and what are you doing to expect the gateway to appear on the network interface
<Morbious> I use /etc/network/interfaces file
<Morbious> what is proper instead of using ifupdown ?
<ikonia> MacroMan: so ifupdown does just that, it ups or downs the actual interface,
<ikonia> although I'm surprised it's not parsing the gateway param
<Morbious> I found that there is a bug in ubuntu
<ikonia> where ?
<Morbious> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1573272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573272 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "default gateway route not installed for bond interfaces through reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<ikonia> ahhh bond interfaces
<Morbious> yeas , that's problem bond interfaces :)
<ikonia> that sort of makes sense and isn't really a bug (I take the point though) as the bond device isn't a "real" interface
<Morbious> yes, but in other systems it works
<ikonia> really ? which other systems ?
<Morbious> centos ?
<ikonia> that handles interface config differently though, the ifup and ifdown scripts work different
<Morbious> I have no problems with it on this system, debian too
<ikonia> debian - that is interesting as that should be the same
<schultza> if i have a seperated partition for /usr, /var, and /home, how much space does / really need?
<lotuspsychje> !partitions | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<anddam> hello
<anddam> is there a straightforward way to edit a couple altgr combination in a English International AltGr layout?
<anddam> namely I'd like to have simpler compositions for … and ·
<anddam> now I'm using compose-compose-.  for the former and ctrl-shift-u and the code point for the latter
<anddam> it's doable, but a bit annoying
<schultza> that really doesnt help
<schultza> too bland.
<schultza> it also assumes you do not seperate /usr
<schultza> night
<Zenom> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<Zenom> What's this error means? "sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<Zenom> "
<EriC^^> Zenom: it means it's not owned by root and doesn't have setuid bit, did you do chown -R something by mistake?
<Zenom> yes
<Zenom> I wanted to get permission to some file with -R
<EriC^^> what did you run?
<Zenom> How can I fix it?
<EriC^^> what did you run first?
<ikevin> Zenom, chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo && chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<ikevin> so, it's possible you have break another rights
<Zenom> sudo chmod -R a+w
<Zenom> sudo chmod -R 775 '/usr/bin
<Zenom> sudo chmod -R 775 '/home
<EriC^^> Zenom: you need to reinstall unless you got a backup of the permissions
<Zenom> sudo chmod -R 777 '/home
<Zenom> reinstall sudo?
<EriC^^> no, the whole os
<ikevin> changing right on /usr/bin is a really bad idea
<cfhowlett> really ^3 bad
<Zenom> there's not any other solution, I can't reinstall whole OS
<OerHeks> uh oh ..
<OerHeks> you *can * reinstall, do doubt about that. you created a mess, no way of fixing that properly within 10 hrs
<ZenWalker> hello, there is a database with a lot of .debs with old versions ?
<ikevin> Zenom, you can use debootstrap to restore some rights, so it's better to reinstall
<Zenom> how ikevin
<ikevin> Zenom, installing another system on a directory, then copying file from new system to your current one
<EriC^^> you could reinstall every package of the OS
<EriC^^> using dpkg and xargs, it would take a while but it should work i guess
<EriC^^> yup it works
<ikevin> EriC^^, not sure that override defined right
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24187648/
<EriC^^> he didn't change the owner, so it should be enough, didnt test ownership
<ikevin> EriC^^, oh, good to know that !
<EriC^^> Zenom: it shouldn't be that bad we can make it a little efficient
<ramsub07> Hi, i'm trying to ssh into two servers in one command. I am also forwarding ports, from local to remote1, then remote1 to remote2. After ssh into the remote2, I want to activate a profile inside the server. I do this command, but the environment doesn't seem to get activated,  `ssh -f -L localhost:8888:localhost:8889 user@10.1.9.230 'ssh -f -L localhost:8889:localhost:8890 n13 -t 'source .ramanarc''`
<EriC^^> find /usr/bin | while IFS='' read -r file; do package=$(dpkg -S $(readlink -f "$file") | cut -d: -f1); sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y "$package"; done
<EriC^^> Zenom: ^ that will follow links, get the package responsible for the files, and reinstall that package
<mono89> hi
<apb1963> EriC^^, Since he hosed standard system files, another way would be for some kind soul to execute a find on their system, recording file privileges.. and then writing a simple script to restore them on the other side.
<EriC^^> hi
<EriC^^> apb1963: yeah but we have to have the exact same packages he has installed
<EriC^^> it would be very trivial to get them back, just getfacl -Rnp /usr/bin > file, then sudo setfacl --restore=/file
<apb1963> EriC^^, that would save him having to download... just a restoration of permissions if that makes any sense.
<ramsub07> *i'd also be happy if when i ssh into my server, the .bashrc will be the source file
<EriC^^> apb1963: yeah it does, it'll restore not fully though and other stuff too
<apb1963> EriC^^, Would it be difficult to do a diff between the two systems?
<ramsub07> Hi, i'm trying to ssh into two servers in one command. I am also forwarding ports, from local to remote1, then remote1 to remote2. After ssh into the remote2, I want to activate a profile inside the server. I do this command, but the environment doesn't seem to get activated,  `ssh -f -L localhost:8888:localhost:8889 user@10.1.9.230 'ssh -f -L localhost:8889:localhost:8890 n13 -t 'source .ramanarc''`
<nugroho> wallpaper xorg picture howto?
<EriC^^> apb1963: not really, maybe dpkg -l on both, and then use comm to see what packages are missing
<apb1963> ramsub07, what profile?  how do you know it's not being activated?
<EriC^^> i forget how comm works, if it doesn't have to be sorted and it just looks if the line is there or not
<ramsub07> apb1963: i have created that profile just a couple of minutes ago
<ramsub07> that profile is .ramanarc
<apb1963> EriC^^, just a thought.  Probably too much work.  Much easier your way
<Zenom> sorry ikevin and EriC^^ I was calling with phone back again
<apb1963> .rama narc is your profile?
<apb1963> Why would you expect that to work?  Is that something new I don't know about?
<EriC^^> Zenom: is internet connection a problem? you can download the packages that relate to the files with this command below
<EriC^^> find /usr/bin | while IFS='' read -r file; do package=$(dpkg -S $(readlink -f "$file") | cut -d: -f1); sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y "$package"; done
<EriC^^> for me wc -l gives 2600 files, so there's a lot
<Zenom> EriC^^, https://ghostbin.com/paste/uef48
<apb1963> ramsub07, What commands did you put in your .rama narc file?
<EriC^^> Zenom: there's the part after -y
<ramsub07> apb1963: i am activating an anaconda environment and a couple of environment variables
<Zenom> after enter showed me just >
<EriC^^> Zenom: press ctrl+c, copy it again
<EriC^^> you didn't put the whole thing, there's some stuff after -y still
<Zenom> Ok I'll check again
<apb1963> ramsub07, Edit the .profile file.  Put your commands in there, at the bottom after everything else.  See if that works for what you're trying to do.  Someone else may have a better recommendation like .bashrc I'm not sure which is better for what you're doing.
<ramsub07> apb1963: can i do something like "source .ramanarc" in the .profile file
<ramsub07> ?
<apb1963> ramsub07, Actually I think you can.  Good idea.  Try it.
<Zenom> EriC^^, just flooding by sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<EriC^^> Zenom: oh, press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> Zenom: remove sudo from the command and run it from a root shell
<apb1963> Is anyone using Godot for game development?  I'm running into issues with mouse & window - I don't know if it's just me, Godot, Unity Desktop or what...
<apb1963> probably me.
<Zenom> sorry EriC^^ I have Internet problem, but the command showed me again sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
 * apb1963 goes to bed.  zzzzzzz
<Zenom> couldn't sent you results
<adityaduggal_> hi can any one help me find an alternative to jumpcloud on ubuntu. Basically I have an account with jumpcloud and I would like to have my own server host jumpcloud like app where in I could controll the linux desktops remotely
<sruli>  is there a automated way to extract each sheet to a new file in librecalc? i have a problem with my workbook, it has a few 100 sheets and takes 30-40 seconds to save each time a i make a small change (in ms office it takes a fraction of a sec) i tried in xlxs and ods format, i couldn’t find any solutions online that helped, so i need a automated way to extract each sheet to new file
<ducasse> sruli: have you tried #libreoffice?
<sruli> let me try
<EriC^^> Zenom: find /usr/bin | while IFS='' read -r file; do package=$(dpkg -S $(readlink -f "$file") | cut -d: -f1); apt-get install --reinstall -y "$package"; done
<EriC^^> Zenom: login as root from recovery console or so and run that ^
<Zenom> you mean su?
<mono89> hi, one question: how can I show my hidden folders in filemanager on ubuntu 16.04? Need the bash file to set commands while starting the bash
<k1l_> mono89: ctrl+h
<mono89> ahh perfect thx
<EriC^^> Zenom: yeah, if you haven't enabled the root password then login from the recovery and fix the sudo permissions
<EriC^^> Zenom: chown root: /usr/bin/sudo && chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<adityaduggal_> Is there any alternative to jumpcloud in ubuntu, I am looking to make a DIY cloud server similar to jumpcloud to manage multiple computers remotely and also have user management
<Zenom> EriC^^, https://ghostbin.com/paste/mkja3
<ikevin> Zenom, you need to start in recovery mode
<Zenom> ok ikevin
<akis> hi all. today i realized that thunar freezes while shredding files. I also realize that columns size is expanded although there is no need. I saw this issue after yesterday's system's update. Any help please?
<Zenom> I'll back with my other account
<akis> how can i check through terminal why an application hangs. how can i trace a log file about it?
<adityaduggal__> hi
<k1l_> akis: first start the program from the terminal and look what it says in the terminal then
<dawr> irc.freenode.net
<dawr> .
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu require disk defragmentation?
<k1l_> yao_ziyuan: no, ubuntu uses ext4 as standard filesystem, which doesnt need defragmentation like the windows filesystems do
<adityaduggal__> hi
<yao_ziyuan> k1l_: how do i know my system's file system type?
<Photon> EriC^^ https://i.imgur.com/8DYqlW7.jpg
<k1l_> yao_ziyuan: "sudo parted -l" will tell what partition has what filesystem
<Photon> ikevin https://i.imgur.com/8DYqlW7.jpg
<yao_ziyuan> k1l_: ok, it's ext4.
<k1l_> yao_ziyuan: that is the ubuntu standard
<yao_ziyuan> k1l_: thx
<ikevin> Photon, find /usr/bin | while IFS='' read -r file; do package=$(dpkg -S $(readlink -f "$file") | cut -d: -f1); echo "$package"; done
<Bob_> Hi, I want to run Ubuntu on a PC and I have the ISOs on a Mac
<Bob_> I want to use a USB
<ikevin> Photon, don't use " on IFS= so 2 '
<Photon> ikevin ok
<k1l_> Bob_: use "dd" to create the ubuntu usb.
<ikevin> Photon, and don't drop the space after
<Bob_> Won't work, gives an error: no mountable filesystems
<ikevin> Photon, oups, replace : echo "$package" by : apt-get install --reinstall "$package"
<Photon> would please give me whole command again please ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, find /usr/bin | while IFS='' read -r file; do package=$(dpkg -S $(readlink -f "$file") | cut -d: -f1); apt-get install --reinstall -y "$package"; done
<Photon> thanks
<k1l_> Bob_: try this= https://penguintosh.com/
<akis> kll: ok thanks i will do it.
<ikevin> k1l_, unetbootin work fine on osx
<k1l_> ikevin: unetbootin has issues with the syslinux changes it makes. i dont know if that is different on mac
<ikevin> k1l_, never had issue with it
<ikevin> i*
<Photon> ikevin https://i.imgur.com/x2vxMIe.jpg
<ikevin> Photon, does "ping google.fr" is working?
<Photon> ping: unknown host google.fr ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, ok, and "ping 8.8.8.8" ?
<akis> kll: i started thunar through terminal. i shredded a file to check if terminal reports anything. thunar freezed. nothing was written on terminal. i terminated thunar because was hanged. Terminal says: killed. Nothing else. No sign about what makes thunar to be freezed. any help?
<ikevin> akis, does dmesg show you anything? or on .xsession_errors
<vlt> Hello. When I use x2x and specify "-east", for example, everything works fine for keyboard and mouse. Now I want to get rid of "-east" and have the controlled screen directly on my X display. This works for keyboard but not for mouse: I can't see the mouse movement on the remote screen and also clicking doesn't seems to have an effect. I tried "-big" but no difference. Any idea what to do here?
<Photon> connect : Network is unreasonable ikevin
<thereyougo> I have this weird behavior in bash, if I type very long command and it reaches right edge of the screen it doesn't wraps to a new line, imagine screen is about 12 characters and I use symbol "|" as edges of the screen, now if I type this command:
<thereyougo> |$ls /dir/dir/di|
<thereyougo>  it reaches the right edge and now if I type "r" the screen will be like:
<thereyougo> |r            |
<thereyougo> so it just scrolled entire line left off the screen at put cursor at the begining, instead of wrapping to a new line
<ikevin> Photon, does you computer use ethernet cable or wifi?
<thereyougo> how to fix it ?
<akis> ikevin:  on .xsession_errors there is only this message: "openConnection: connect: No such file or directory. cannot connect to brltty at :0" . On what should I pay attention on dmesg?
<thereyougo> or in other words the command line is a one line like in IRC client, where you don't have multiline editing and you have to scroll back and forth through one line of text
<tozen> akis: have u tryed to remove thunar configuration from ~/.config?
<thereyougo> I don't think its a "bug" of some sort, it just requires setting some option or parameter but I need to know what is it
<OerHeks> thereyougo, screenshot?
<akis> tozen. no. should I try it?
<thereyougo> OerHeks: why
<thereyougo> OerHeks: you using IRC client right now, so you know what I'm talkign about
<tozen> akis: coshkan mate!!
<OerHeks> thereyougo, your issue is so weird, and a screenshot might help
<akis> tozen. i beg your pardon?
<tozen> akis: just move it to another name and restart thunar
<Photon> I'm using Ethernet ikevin
<thereyougo> OerHeks: do this: in your bash terminal press "a" and hold it, after 10 seconds you will see 4-5 lines of "aaaaaaaaaa" text on your screen, because it wraps after every 80 or so characters, now try the same in your IRC client, after you get 80 characters your IRC client just scrolls entire line to the left and puts your cursor in the middle and it just cotinue scrolling text to the left putting your
<thereyougo> cursor in the middle so after 10 seconds of pressing "a" you will still see just one line in IRC client, that is how my bash behaves there is only one "edit" line
<ikevin> Photon, ok, type "ifconfig" and search a line that start by "enp" and give me the full interface name
<k1l_> thereyougo: what ubuntu is that exactly? what terminal is in use?did you change things?
<OerHeks> thereyougo, what if you hold ctrl and press <-
<jink> /lc/lc
<thereyougo> OerHeks: press what ?
<k1l_> thereyougo: did you make changes to your .bashrc?
<jink> thereyougo: ctrl + left arrow
<Photon> ikevin https://i.imgur.com/mEizJZM.jpg
<OerHeks> <- = arrow backwards
<OerHeks> why not a screenshot, i wonder
<thereyougo> it prints ;5D
<Photon> didn't find line started with enp
<ikevin> Photon, try "ifconfig -a"
<Photon> ok "enp3s0"
<Photon> ok "enp3s0"  ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, ok, now: dhclient enp3s0
<thereyougo> I think if you never experience it you can't help
<Photon> ikevin done
<k1l_> thereyougo: and i think with that attitude and not answering questions for more specific informations, its not possible to help you :/
<ikevin> Photon, now try again "ping google.fr"
<thereyougo> you can't do nothing, I don't blame you, but its so sad
<k1l_> ok. looks like he was not interessted in resolving that issue at all
<ducasse> thereyougo: this sounds like a readline setting i vaguely remember, it should be covered either in 'man bash' or 'man 3readline readline'
<ducasse> oh, too late.
<cfhowlett> noted and added to /ignore
<OerHeks> i am só sorry
<Photon> ikevin https://i.imgur.com/W5iPCbZ.jpg
<peterson> @search  jay sankey
<peterson> b
<akis> tozen. nothing changed. still hangs when it shredds.
<ikevin> Photon, ok, now you can retype the "find /usr/bin ..." command
<Photon> ok but Google didn't worked ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, ok correct !
<ikevin> Photon, echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<akis> Before this issue appeared Thunar while shredding files was working and the user could see the file how it was shredding. Now Thunar seems to shredd them but no visible work and meanwhile is freezes.
<Photon> ikevin https://i.imgur.com/2F6dt0N.jpg
<adityaduggal_> need help managing multiple ubuntu desktops
<adityaduggal_> Need to have the following requirements: 1. Connect Remotely via SSH over internet, 2. Connect remotely via remote desktop over internet, 3. Manage common username passwords for all machines via cloud server, 4. Get keystrokes of computers with screenshots
<adityaduggal_> Can any one let me know how to go about the above requirements
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<JuJUBee> After reboot, fsck ran on /home  where can I view results?
<akis> Well. I saw at var/log/syslog the following message: Thunar[1538]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fcd1abbb9de sp 00007ffc95f9c758 error 4 in libc-2.23.so[7fcd1ab1d000+1bf000]. Is it clear what happens on my system and Thunar hangs while shredding files?
<guest0815> I want to create a new user to run a process with restricted rights (spawned for that user by root). There isn't any reason to give that user a password, is there?
<OerHeks> JuJUBee, /var/log/fsck
<OerHeks> ?
<JuJUBee> OerHeks, (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<ikevin> Photon, hard to see anything :x
<OerHeks> JuJUBee, or find it with: grep -A 1 fsck /var/log/*
<Photon> I tried to take a better phone but sorry
<ducasse> guest0815: no, it's much like being able to run processes as root with sudo without root having a password
<JuJUBee> OerHeks, checkfs returned 2 messages in syslog from March 13.  I restarted the server on March 14 which is when the fsck must have run
<JuJUBee> At least the notification that it needs to run...
<JuJUBee> I was not in due to weather.  This morning I let fsck run on /home  and there are no messages for today
<guest0815> ducasse: ok, cool. Wanted to make sure I got that idea right.
<OerHeks> JuJUBee, not sure if all is 100% oke, there will be a log ?
<Photon> ikevin https://i.imgur.com/lhnBoJQ.jpg
<ikevin> Photon, you have write "resolv.cof" instead of "resolv.conf"
<akis> anyone has any idea about this error: Thunar[1538]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fcd1abbb9de sp 00007ffc95f9c758 error 4 in libc-2.23.so[7fcd1ab1d000+1bf000] ?
<guest0815> akis: what did you do when it happened?
<Photon> ikevin worked
<Photon> Google ping working :) ikevin
<guest0815> akis: Thunar has this pesky bug that makes it crash when doing simple file operations like moving or renaming. It could be that.
<akis> guest0815: i shredded a file using Thunar's custom action shred command. First time this issue appeared is today after yesterdays system update. Before it worked fine for months (Xubuntu 16.04.2 installed)
<Photon> ikevin I rewrite and run the command again, working...
<Photon> ikevin When done I'll let you know
<ikevin> Photon, ok, now do the "find ...." command
<akis> guest0815: it's a new issue for me.
<guest0815> akis: I think yours is a different issue to the one i'm familiar with. No idea, sorry.
<Guest69061> I am running xenial/desktop. I want to go back to an older version that was in xenial ( linux-image-4.2.0-17-generic ), but it no longer seems to be in the repo.
<akis> guest0815: I think so too! And i looked for similar complains but i found nothing. I am afraid is a new one.
<Guest69061> Is there are repo with old unsupported packages for a supported version?
<ducasse> Guest69061: not really, no.
<Aheeg> Hello guys I have an nvidia gtx680m and I can't boot as it says my graphics are not configured
<Aheeg> I had to install with nomodeset
<Aheeg> How do I install nvidia
<snowkrash> download from  nvidia.com
<snowkrash> the drivers
<snowkrash> and install them via shell
<Aheeg> Help pls
<ducasse> snowkrash: Aheeg no, don't download from nvidia, install from the repo
<OerHeks> snowkrash, bad advise
<Aheeg> How do I install
<snowkrash> ok
<snowkrash> why?
<OerHeks> Aheeg, type drivers in dash, and the tool shows up
<snowkrash> if i remember right the ones from the repo didnt work out
<snowkrash> for myself
<Aheeg> Im i am in tty
<Aheeg> With full of pci e buss errors
<snowkrash> OerHeks, why are the drivers bad from the official site?
<ducasse> snowkrash: that does not mean they won't work for others
<Aheeg> Unable to search stuff
<Aheeg> Can u please paste me the command
<OerHeks> Aheeg, sudo ubuntu-drivers list # or directly sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<snowkrash> OerHeks, whats bad on them?
<OerHeks> snowkrash, not supported if something goes wrong.
<snowkrash> ok
<snowkrash> ic
<k1l_> Aheeg: boot with nomodeset. the go to the system settings and software&updates. then choose the nvidia driver in the prop. drivers tab
<Aheeg> Why do I get all try full of messages about pive bus error
<Aheeg> I can't get to graphic login
<ducasse> Aheeg: did you boot with nomodeset, or did you just run the installer with it?
<Aheeg> I run installer with it
<Aheeg> Impossible to get rid of errors in tty
<Aheeg> Without nomodeset
<ducasse> Aheeg: then boot again with nomodeset
<Aheeg> I did but the try is full of shit spamming
<Aheeg> Tty
<cfhowlett> no profanity needed or required in this channel Aheeg
<Aheeg> Ok
<ducasse> Aheeg: you just said you only ran the installer with it
<Aheeg> I did the driver auto install but it didn't pull in nvidia
<Aheeg> And the pcie bus error is still spamming crazy on all tty
<snowkrash> how do i update my distro to the beta from commandline?
<snowkrash> there was some url but cant find it anymore
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | snowkrash
<ubottu> snowkrash: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Aheeg> An Simone help me pla
<snowkrash> ok
<Aheeg> This os is junk
<k1l> Aheeg: please boot with nomodeset in use.
<I-am-Groot> Hello, I wiped my ubuntu 14.04 and installed 16.04, i noticed so much lag in nautilus, so i decided to update ubuntu but then, the problem still exists. What do i do?
<ehsan> Hello, I have asuse laptop installed a xubuntu 14.04 now I have not wireless modem nor Ethernet to connect through cabel, Waht can I do ?
<ikevin> ehsan, network interface are not reconized?
<Guest89605> I can't run X -configure ( seg fault ) and I don't have a Xorg.conf . Running ubuntu 16.04. How can I set the 'Option "XvMC" "false"' option for all cards? I know there is probably something in xorg.conf.d that can be done, but I am not familiar with xorg.conf enough to work with bits and pieces
<Guest89605> found it. i added a section 'device' with only Option
<I-am-Groot> Hello, I wiped my ubuntu 14.04 and installed 16.04, i noticed so much lag in nautilus, so i decided to update ubuntu but then, the problem still exists. What do i do?
<ducasse> I-am-Groot: what do you mean by 'lag'?
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys, i jsut installed ubuntu in nomodeset. and now im booted but i want to isntall the drivers for my nvidia 960m
<InvisibleRasta> what do i have to install?
<hateball> InvisibleRasta: you should be able to to pick the restricted driver in the software updater gui
<InvisibleRasta> what is the software updater gui?
<hateball> eum.. I dunno, I dont run unity. search for "updates" in dash I guess
<PipeItToDevNull> "Additional Drivers"
<PipeItToDevNull> Is what the app is called
<k1l> InvisibleRasta: system-settings > software and updates > lst tab
<InvisibleRasta> i selected nvidia binary driver from there and do i have to also put  using processor microde firmware for intel cpu from intel-microcode
<Photon> ikevin https://i.imgur.com/hT97gPc.jpg stuck here for a while
<k1l> InvisibleRasta: yes, the intel microcode doesnt hurt to install too
<InvisibleRasta> after installign this i should be able to reboot and have X working with nvidia?
<hateball> InvisibleRasta: Yep
<ikevin> Photon, i don't see any error, your computer is maybe working, do you see the hard disk led blinking?
<k1l> InvisibleRasta: yes
<Photon> ikevin neither do I
<FMan> now the Ubuntu machine is completely frozen: the clock is still showing 10:52, which was almost 4 hours ago
<Photon> but now I don't see blinking ikevin
<FMan> I guess there is nothing else to do, but a hardware reset
<ikevin> Photon, if you hit "enter" key, does the computer show you a move?
<Photon> ikevin I hit the enter just next other line
<Photon> Didn't happened anything else ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, nop
<ikevin> Photon, it's just to see if your computer is freezed
<ikevin> do a ctrl+shift+f2
<ikevin> you will have another terminal, when your on, type "ps aux | grep dpkg" to see if dpkg do anything
<Photon> ctrl+shift+f2 not working
<Photon> You thinking I need to reboot ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, you can do a ctrl+c to cancel apt
<ducasse> Photon: ctrl+alt+f2
<ikevin> ducasse, oh thx, i've not see my mistake :x
<ducasse> Photon: alt+f7 to get back to x
<Photon> ctrl+c not working ikevin
<Photon> https://i.imgur.com/n9glQjx.jpg ikevin
<Photon> I'm on recovery mode ducasse
<ducasse> Photon: is that from after pressing ctrl+alt+f2?
<Photon> it's from after I pressed ctrl+c ducasse
<Photon> ducasse may I reboot system?
<vlt> Hello. I have a pc "3.2.0-105-generic #146" from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Its cpu has no "pae" flag.  What kernel version do I need on Ubuntu 16.04 to boot this pc?  It refuses to do so now with: "This kernel requires ... pae. Unable to boot – please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<vlt> *pc that runs ...
<ikevin> Photon, try ctrl + z
<k1l> vlt: i think only the Lubuntu iso does support non PAE setups
<ioria> vlt you can try forcepae -- forcepae  flag, but not sure it works
<vlt> k1l: I don't need an iso. I'm booting this machine via PXE and can offer any kernel that is avaiable in the repos.
<vlt> ioria: "forcepae" as kernel cmd line?
<ioria> vlt yup
<Photon> ikevin ctrl+z worked
<Photon> What should I do next?
<ikevin> Photon, ps aux | grep apt
<ioria> vlt  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<vlt> ioria: Thank you. I checked the current cmd line and "forcepae" is already there.  Does that mean that it won't work or that it might work when I _remove_ "forcepae"?
<ioria> vlt  it's just forcepae or   (double)  forcepae -- forcepae  ?
<k1l> forcepae is for old cpus, that support pae but dont show the cpu flag. like some older pentium4
<Photon> https://i.imgur.com/9eTmMWZ.jpg ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, it look like apt is working
<vlt> k1l: Ah ok.
<vlt> ioria: single now
<ioria> vlt  try the double
<Photon> So, what should I do next ikevin ?
<vlt> ioria: I'll do.
<ikevin> Photon, you can try to kill apt and restart it
<ioria> vlt  what's your cpu ? pentium M ?
<Photon> ok and back to resume or recovery mode again ikevin ?
<ikevin> Photon, nop
<ikevin> Photon, kill -9 23798
<I-am-Groot> ducasse, I mean...Nautilus keeps freezing, greying out or crashing
<ducasse> ikevin: try with -TERM first
<vlt> ioria: Tried double, tried w/o forcepae => no difference. CPU is "Transmeta(tm) Crusoe(tm) Processor TM5800": http://termbin.com/d092
<ducasse> I-am-Groot: what does 'apt policy nautilus say'?
<Zenom> ikevin, I rebooted but showing me this again https://ghostbin.com/paste/d3y7h
<ducasse> I-am-Groot: what does 'apt policy nautilus' say, sorry?
<ikevin> Zenom, you need to be in recovery until your system is repaired
<Zenom> Ok I'll back to recovery again
<ikevin> Zenom, or use recovery to repaire sudo then reboot in normal mode
<ksbalaji> how to get jack sound server working in ubuntu 16.04 please?
<ioria> vlt  you don't have pae flag ... and you want to boot what kernel ? the xenial one ?
<I-am-Groot> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24188454/
<vlt> ioria: Yes, is there an alternative kernel in xenial's repos that will run on non-pae CPUs?
<Delvien> y
<Photon> Ok ikevin I'm in recovery mode again
<ioria> vlt  id think so... neither lubuntu (stops at 12)... you need to fake-flag i guess
<ikevin> Photon, apt-get install --reinstall sudo
<ksbalaji> I have ubuntu 16.04 running in acer aspire . How to get jack sound server running please?
<vlt> ioria: Ok, thanks for your help :)
<k1l> ksbalaji: install it, configure it, use it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK
<ioria> vlt  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/PentiumM
<akis> hi all. is it possible to downgrade Thunar which last update has an issue?
<ioria> vlt   check out the second part 'Upgrading'
<ducasse> I-am-Groot: ok, so the installed version is correct. can you try logging in as guest user and see how nautilus behaves then?
<KaiForce> I have a VM running 15.04, and do-release-upgrade says I can't move from whatever version this is to whatever is current.  Do I need to install a new machine to update this?
<ioria> vlt   you install linux-image-generic-pae  and you pretend to add the 'pae' flag to the cpu
<I-am-Groot> ducasse, Sure
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ksbalaji> kil , thanks - also for solving my repository server problem for which I sought help here. It is cool.
<Photon> ikevin https://i.imgur.com/RcSEYEW.jpg
<KaiForce> ducasse: thanks...  I wonder if I'd be better of with a fresh install.
<k1l> KaiForce: you waited way too long. so now you are in a messed up situation. you need to run now once (!) the sepcial upgrade "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" to get to the EOL 15.10. from there on you can upgrade with the regular upgrade to the 1.04
<k1l> KaiForce: imho, a fresh isntall of 16.04 will be faster.
<ikevin> Photon, do the "dpkg --configure -a" and when it's finished, do the apt-get install --reinstall sudo
<akis> or can i purge the newest (current) version and install the previous?
<KaiForce> k11:  ok, thanks.  Not a big deal, this machine is basically a utility machine, I can install a fresh VM and restore my configs/etc pretty easily.
<Photon> ikevin it says dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<ikevin> Photon, mount -o remount,rw /
<I-am-Groot> ducasse, It seemed snappier on guest than it is in my current account
<Photon> https://i.imgur.com/roxYvRY.jpg ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, you need to reconnect to network : dhclient enp3s0 && echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<ikevin> Photon, i need to go to the market, i'll be back in few minuts
<Photon> ok ikevin I'll waiting for you thanks for leting me know
<ikevin> ok
<I-am-Groot1> ducasse, It seemed snappier on guest than it is in my current account
<I-am-Groot1> Seems like i lost connection
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> How to do initdb in postgresql in xenial?
<ducasse> I-am-Groot1: ok, then it could be something in your settings that causes this, but i use neither unity nor nautilus, and don't know how to reset them. i'm sure someone else can help with that.
<I-am-Groot1> ducasse, Thanks, and there is also this problem...where all applications fail to detect Internet connectivity from my usb modem after i have disconnected and reconnected it.
<I-am-Groot1> The only thing that seems to work is a reboot or restart network manager
<raddy> I have mistakenly deleted datadir
<raddy> Now i have to recreate it.
<raddy> Please suggest
<raddy> How do i run initdb in postgresql in ubuntu
<raddy> got it
<vlt> ioria: I have read the help about PAE/PentiumM.  I don't understand a few things: There doesn't seem to be a "linux-image-generic-pae" package available in the xenial repositories (and why would I want that for a non-pae CPU?) and then: Why would I fake a pae flag and how if the kernel isn't running?
<ioria> vlt   you install "linux-image-generic-pae" on you system  ....
<vlt> ioria: Unfortunately I can't find this pkg.
<ioria>  !info linux-image-generic-pae precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.124.139 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 34 kB
<ioria> vlt   you are on precise now, right ?
<vlt> ioria: No (and yes). The pc is able to a 12.04 kernel.
<vlt> *to boot
<vlt> ioria: Ok, if I installed the -pae kernel on 12.04, what happens then?
<ioria> vlt   then you 'edit' the /proc/cpuinfo as in the link above
<vlt> ioria: Ok, and then? (And why would I do that?)
<ioria> vlt   then you  you try to boot the xenial kernel
<vlt> o_O
<ioria> vlt  becasue, in this way, the new kern would think that you have the pae flag
<vlt> Can someone, please, confirm that?
<ioria> vlt  have you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/PentiumM ?
<lotuspsychje> !pae | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: Ubuntu provides only PAE-enabled kernels for 32-bit systems now. Some older CPUs may have issues with it. For more info and troubleshooting, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<vlt> ioria: Yes.
<ioria> vlt   i did on a pentium M , idk for sure if 'll work on Transmeta(tm) Crusoe(tm) Processor
<vlt> lotuspsychje: How would altering /proc/cpuinfo while running on a kernel that is working change the behaviour of a kernel booted later that refuses to boot a non-pae CPU?
<raddy> How to change path for postgresql-9.5-main.log
<ikevin> Photon, i'm back
<Photon> Welcome back ikevin I'm so appreciated for your help and your time
<Photon> Thank you so much ikevin
<ikevin> Photon, you welcome
<ikevin> Photon, does sudo is now repaired?
<Photon> it's working again yes
<ikevin> cool :)
<Photon> I should be more careful next time
<Photon> :)
<nwe> does reprepro 5.11 exist for xenial or must I build from soure?
<nwe> source*
<kjhgdi> Do you know how to speak in the #Linux channel? I can't say anything in it.
<ducasse> !register | kjhgdi
<ubottu> kjhgdi: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<kjhgdi> Ok,thank you.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | nwe
<ubottu> nwe: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sruli> in librecalc how can i record a macro to save file with the name of the active sheet?
<lotuspsychje> nwe: its recommended to use package versions for the specific ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> sruli: the #libreoffice guys might know that one
<sruli> not many ppl in the room, not getting any response
<ehsan> Hello, I have asuse laptop installed a xubuntu 14.04 now I have not wireless modem nor Ethernet to connect through cabel, Waht can I do ?
<ikevin> ehsan, what does "dmesg | grep -i eth" said?
<sruli> ehsan: also check "sudo rfkill list all"
<ehsan> ikevin nothing
<ehsan> sruli nothing happend
<ikevin> ehsan, and lspci ?
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys, i jsut installed ubuntu 16.04 and now i want to remove unity. I alredy installed mate
<InvisibleRasta> how can i do this safely?
<ppf> InvisibleRasta: of course
<InvisibleRasta> if i remove unity will i also loose the login manager?
<ppf> no
<ehsan> ikevin it recognized my Network controller az Qualcom Atheros AR9485
<ehsan> like when I wrote lshw -c network
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: why dont you just install ubuntu mate vanilla?
<ehsan> it knows both ethernet and wireless but said they are unclaimed
<lotuspsychje> ehsan: chipset?
<InvisibleRasta> lotus waht is ubuntu mate vanilla?
<lotuspsychje> !mate | InvisibleRasta
<ubottu> InvisibleRasta: Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<ehsan> lotuspsychje Qualcomm Atheros AR9485
<InvisibleRasta> ppf, what command do i have to run to remove unity
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: i just mean, if you like mate, why not install it clean right away?
<ducasse> InvisibleRasta: he means just use the ubuntu mate installer, but you probably want to keep your stuff?
<ppf> InvisibleRasta: sudo apt remove unity8
<ppf> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.5.0+16.10.20161112-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1627 kB, installed size 6972 kB
<ppf> or just unity, maybe
<InvisibleRasta> unity8 package doesnt work
<InvisibleRasta> exist
<k1l> unity8 is a different thing. that is the new unity still in development
<ehsan> can I download Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 package drivers copy it on a stick memory and install or compile it in the other system ?
<ppf> k1l: you're right, it was the first unity package that i came across from an apt search :)
<lotuspsychje> ehsan: the problem might be you could not update during setup process?
<lotuspsychje> ehsan: was your iso a 14.04 or 14.04.5?
<ehsan> dude I have no internet not by wireless nor ethernet
<ehsan> xubuntu 14.04
<k1l> InvisibleRasta: the ubuntu package for mate should depend on a *dm. i dont know which dm mate favours but you can look afterwards what dm package is installed and install the lightdm or others if you want
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest47558> Hi
<lotuspsychje> ehsan: i would try to get a 14.04.5 or perhaps loan some plugnplay usb wifi from someone thats gets recognized to be able to update
<PCatinean> Can someone help me setup my dns records in order to make an email account work?
<Guest47558> I have an issue with GNOME ubuntu where my workspace grid on my bottom panel is not displaying properly
<Guest47558> is there an easy way to reset it ?
<lotuspsychje> Guest47558: the #ubuntu-gnome channel might know that one
<lotuspsychje> ehsan: both chipsets are atheros, or do you have broadcom also?
<ppf> actually anything not qualcomm will do
<k1l> ehsan: does "rfkill list" show some blocked yes?
<ubuntu-mate> After updating to 16.10 network stopped working. I tried to restart PC, restart network, edit configuration file but it didn't help.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-mate, ethernet?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: update hold a kernel update or network-manager new version?
<ehsan> kIl: nothing happend
<ubuntu-mate> Yes. I'm using DSL.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-mate, if it's an ethernet connection, sudo dhclient
<ubuntu-mate> I have no idea. I tried to reinstall network manager and it didn't help.
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2020 kB, installed size 10832 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient , in the terminal , ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> Without any options?
<BluesKaj> no options
<lotuspsychje> ehsan: was the other chipset also atheros?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-mate, now try a browser
<ehsan> lotuspsychje: no just wireless
<lotuspsychje> ehsan: no broadcom right?
<k1l> ehsan: "rfkill list" does output nothing?
<ehsan> yes no broadcom
<k1l> ehsan: make sure you have the hardware switch no set to off. make sure its enabled in bios, too
<Eightynine> Thank you. It helped. But it still shows a little cross on the network icon.
<ehsan> kil: yes rfkill doesnt have any output
<k1l> ehsan: that is very uncommon. so make sure the hardware switches are not set to off and its enabled in bios
<ehsan> kil: it doesnt have any switch
<lotuspsychje> ehsan: what kind of pc is this again?
<ehsan> in bios network stack is enabled
<k1l> ehsan: did it work on the ubuntu live usb?
<ehsan> kil: no i did not whats ubuntu live usb
<ehsan> you mean try ubuntu
<k1l> ehsan: yes, the thing you installed that ubuntu with
<ehsan> dear xubuntu 14.04 have install on this pc 1 year ago
<k1l> and it worked before?
<ehsan> I am sure if I install it again it works
<ehsan> but I need it with its installed packages
<k1l> <k1l> and it worked before?
<ehsan> Yes it worked
<k1l> so what did you do so it doesnt work anymore?
<ehsan> I tried to install mysql
<ehsan> during this it happend
<lotuspsychje> ppa?
<k1l> did you reboot since?
<ehsan> yes several times I have reboot it
<k1l> ehsan: can you reboot, and press left shift to get to grub menu and there choose an older kernel on advanced options?
<ehsan> sure I try it now
<nogger> hi all, i' m having difficulties compiling a program in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !compile | nogger
<ubottu> nogger: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<nogger> for my class, i'm trying using eclipse and all my previous project compile regularely
<ehsan> in advanced mode there are 7 options all like each other but are with "(recovery mode)"
<ehsan> which one I have to choose
<ehsan> ?
<k1l> ehsan: there should be another older kernel in the grub menu.
<nogger> this one throws an error make: ***[name of my project] error 127
<k1l> ehsan: something like this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/Db5MK.png where you can chose the older kernels (without the recovery extension)
<k1l> nogger: look at the log. he cant find something
<ohcanada> hello. i was wondering what is going on with the 4.8.0.42.14 kernel for xenial, which appears to have been withdrawn. this is the second time in as many weeks, that an updated kernel has been offered, thru the usual channels and then silently withdrawn with no explanation
<nacc> ohcanada: i believe it is being fixed as we speak -- that kernel was broken due to a packaging issue with another package (aiui)
<FManTropyx> can I look at some log in order to try to find out what happened? I forcefully reset to regain control of PC
<ohcanada> nacc: i see. best practice to sit tight with the new (but broken) kernel, or revert?
<nacc> ohcanada: if you were able to update, it probably won't be broken -- and i think a newer version should replace it soonish (let me read more of the backlog elsewhere)
<ehsan> thank you everybody spacially kil, loyuspsychje and ikevin
<ehsan> I finally revoverd it by older versions
<nacc> ohcanada: aiui, just like before, contentfully the kernel is fine, it's a dependency issue
<ehsan> thank you
<k1l> ehsan: make sure to run the updates "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to get all bugfixes
<ehsan> sure dear kil
<mustmodify> I have an ubuntu machine that I SSH into to do dev work. But I never use the console (unless the machine is borked.) I assume the answer is no, but ... crazy question ... is there some way to get the machine to show a website and, if reset, to automatically come up with that website again after booting? I mean, either not logging in or automatically logging in as an isolated user?
<nacc> mustmodify: "show a website"?
<ohcanada> nacc: thanks squire. ok one more question. isn't stuff meant to go to 'proposed' and thus receive attention from the keen edgers before hitting the main repos?
<k1l> mustmodify: show a website on ssh? or what do you mean?
<mustmodify> nacc: yep. I'd like to pull up a dashboard with the status of my client's websites.
<mustmodify> since I don't use that monitor.
<mustmodify> Sorry, apparently I wasn't clear.
<mustmodify> I have two machines.
<mustmodify> pular and logopolis
<nacc> ohcanada: yes, this is a case that 'technically' couldn't be caught with the tests as written
<nacc> ohcanada: i think that will be resolved
<mustmodify> I use pulsar.
<mustmodify> From Pulsar, I ssh into logopolis to do dev work.
<mustmodify> but I don't use pulsar's keyboard or monitor except when Pulsar is borked.
<nacc> ohcanada: it's a web of dependencies and when one version goes in dependent on another version, and the other version gets removed, the first has to be as well (or it becomes uninstallable)
<nacc> ohcanada: that's my rough understanding
<ohcanada> nacc: ok. good stuff
<nacc> mustmodify: what does keyboards or monitors have to do with websites?
<nacc> mustmodify: websites are hosted by a service (apache2 typically, or nginx) in ubuntu, it doesn't matter if the hosting system is headless or not
<mustmodify> nacc: I don't want to *host* a website.
<mustmodify> I want one to be displayed on the unused monitor automatically.
<ohcanada> well, i think i'll leave you chaps to it. toodlepip
<mustmodify> I assume that isn't feasible / secure, though. So nm. Just thinking out loud.
<k1l> mustmodify: well, you can set a browser to be run fullscreen on that xserver
<KSC> hi
<KSC> He!
<KSC> hey!
<KSC> *
<mustmodify> k1l: sometimes the keyboard isn't plugged in or whatever, so I was wondering if there was a way to set up the machine to boot and then bring up the page without any user action.
<k1l> mustmodify: yes
<k1l> mustmodify: some might call that "kiosk" system.
<mustmodify> Oh... yeah... a kiosk ... perfect. Can't believe I didn't think of googling that. Thanks.
<k1l> mustmodify: something like this https://www.danpurdy.co.uk/web-development/raspberry-pi-kiosk-screen-tutorial/
<FManTropyx> how common is it for Ubuntu to just totally freeze up?
<nacc> FManTropyx: IME highly dependent on hardware and packages installed
<ikevin> FManTropyx, it depend of a lot of things
<Cyber_Akuma> I noticed that even modern versions of Ubuntu seem to have issues with corruption now and then with writing to NTFS partitions. Any suggestions what would be the best setup if I wanted to dualboot Windows/Ubuntu and create a storage partition to share between them? Fat32 is out due to video editing and thus needing large file support
<BluesKaj> ntfs works for both
<FManTropyx> how can I make the mouse slower? there is no graphical setting for that
<Cyber_Akuma> I have had several ntfs partitions corrupt when I performed write operatins on them under linux
<FManTropyx> I suspect Firefox was behind the problem I just experienced
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: i would be surprised if they corrupted due to the writes; perhaps incorrect umounting
<nacc> FManTropyx: "mouse speed"?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is exfat an option?
<BluesKaj> Cyber_Akuma, and install ext2fsd on windows to access your linux partitions and data, if needed
<FManTropyx> heh, I thought mouse speed was a bit funny way of expressing it, but I mean the distance traveled by the mouse pointer relative to a certain amount of physical mouse movement :)
<guest12435> hi can someone assist with my gnome issue my workspaces at the bottom are not working properly have tried tweak tool and preferences
<nacc> FManTropyx: yes, i know, the setting is called "mouse speed", i think?
<FManTropyx> alas, I did not find the mouse speed setting
<FManTropyx> I looked, where the acceleration thing is (I have xfce)
<nacc> FManTropyx: settings -> mouse & touchpad here (gnome ubuntu)
<nacc> FManTropyx: ah i don't know where/if xubuntu exposes it
<FManTropyx> ok, thank you, maybe I'll try to ##xfce later and perhaps I will install just normal Ubuntu - this distro is in fact Ubuntu Studio
<Zeljko> Someone know anything about kiwi irc "webirc" for unrealircd ? thanks
<nacc> Zeljko: i'm sure someone does. Ask a specific ubuntu support question to get a better answer
<Gehteha> Hello
<rx-determine> there is few people
<rx-determine> might be doing something else
<Gehteha> Somebody here?
<Gehteha> I mean. Any real person here?
<rx-determine> there is only me
<nacc> rx-determine: stop
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Gehteha
<ubottu> Gehteha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rx-determine> ok see you
<Gehteha> Ok.
<Gehteha> I had a problem with my QNAS, ext4 formatted drive. Trying to read or under Ubuntu Live on a win 10 pc. The NAS HDD is installed. Trying to mount it with the Drives (?) app. I see it there but I cannot mount it, the option is greyed out.
<mustmodify> K1l: thanks again.
<AndChat|512129> Hello again. Trying to get access to a ext4 formatted drive, using Ubuntu Live on a USB stick. Can't seem to mount said drive.
<denNorske> Hello guys! I am experiencing wierd behavior trying to fetch HTML data from an external host, into a webpage thorugh PHP and cURL
<denNorske> My ubuntu server setup has a website on apache2, parsing html data from another webpage
<denNorske> I can ping the page, but can't download neither browse it from the host
<Cyber_Akuma> If I hide grub on a dualboot setup and make the system boot directly into Ubuntu, is there any way to set it up so you can choose to reboot into windows from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> denNorske: you might wanna try #ubuntu-server or #httpd channel
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Cyber_Akuma can this help?
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma can this help?: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<denNorske> It's still using a ubuntu distro, not a server
<denNorske> Ubuntu 14.04
<denNorske> Ill try httpd, thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> denNorske: im just widening your options to specific help mate, no sweat
<ibrahimsharaf> hello guys
<Cyber_Akuma> I know how to setup a dualboot, I am asking if I cna hide grub alltogether and only make it possible to reboot into windows from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Cyber_Akuma: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18170/how-to-reboot-into-windows-from-ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<skinux> I've about 30G of free disk space, is that a good amount for trying to download and install MATE or another good light-weight DE?
<sipior> skinux: plenty
<skinux> Right now I use Unity with the panel moved to horizontal at the bottom.
<skinux> I'm trying to figure out why my machine can't handle running a VM without being laggy these days. When I first bought it, it could handle a VM, but now it seems it can hardly handle a headless VM.
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm, that seems to mostly just tell you how to edit grub to boot into windows :(
<AndChat|512129> I'm trying to mount a disk with the Disk app, but Edit Mount Options is not available.
<sipior> Cyber_Akuma: you booting via {u}efi?
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't think the system supports uefi, it's a core 2 duo system
<sipior> Cyber_Akuma: probably efi 1.1 or something
<kirillow1> still trying to install ubuntu on asus prime x370 pro, ryzen 7 1800x, radeon rx460. Now at 17.04. Always get black screen after selecting install option. Rescue mode shows line `core perfectr but no constraints; unknown hardware!`
<kirillow1> *perfctr
<Lavinho> good morning
<nacc> !ubuntu+1 | kirillow1
<ubottu> kirillow1: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<nacc> kirillow1: you may also need to file a bug to get help
<Lavinho> how to enable icedtea firafox ubuntu ?
<nacc> skinux: that seems odd
<nacc> skinux: can you see what is taking up time (top or so) when your vm is running
<sipior> Lavinho: you're looking for the "icedtea-plugin" package
<Lavinho> yes i installed
<Lavinho> but no function
<Southern_Gentlem> Lavinho,  what version of firefox
<Lavinho> 52.0
<sipior> hmm. good point. does ff52 break icedtea?
<Southern_Gentlem> firefox is blocking java
<Southern_Gentlem> google for how to open that up
<Southern_Gentlem> https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Fix-slowness-crashing-error/How-to-allow-Java-on-trusted-sites/ta-p/6206#firefox:win7:fx51&mobile:android:m50&ios:web:&firefox-os:linux:fxos2.0&thunderbird:linux:tb45
<sipior> Southern_Gentlem: i hope it's not an NPAPI plugin
<Lavinho> no appear
<OerHeks> Lavinho, icetea firefox is a debian name
<OerHeks> we just have firefox
<sipior> OerHeks: i think you're thinking of "iceweasel"
<Dworf> hi, how this scenario would be possible: I have ubuntu server with openvpn, i can connect it from wan ip. if i want to reroute the ubuntu to another vpn (some vpn service) can i connect it from outside? so it would be phone->openvpn->vpnservice->internet?
<sipior> ah no, they've changed it to "icecat" now.
<Dworf> so that i could use my already paid vpn service from outside of my house
<OerHeks> uhhh.. oops, you are correct
<OerHeks> b.t.w. firefox 52 breaks a lot of stuff, alsa
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/firefox-52-no-sound-pulseaudio-alsa-linux
<Lavinho> where is the solution ?
<sipior> Lavinho: i think you need to use the "Extended Support Release" of firefox
<sipior> Lavinho: i think the icedtea plugin in npapi-based, and will not work on firefox 52.
<denNorske> I opened a browser too , can't open that specific webpage from my ubuntu.
<denNorske> DNS is resolved, but stops there
<OerHeks> sipior +1 https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Problems-with-add-ons-plugins-or/Why-do-Java-Silverlight-Adobe-Acrobat-and-other-plugins-no/ta-p/31069
<Lavinho> thank you
<OerHeks> I think it is a good thing, dropping support java flash and silverlight
<ddoobb> So I have two USBs, one automounts on inserting, the other doesn't. I'm trying to see why. Any ideas?
<sipior> denNorske: is the host itself reachable?
<Southern_Gentlem> ddoobb, put the second in does fdisk -l see it ?
<ChadTaljaardt> does anyone know why im getting this error E: Unable to locate package update-alternatives
<ddoobb> Southern_Gentlem: Yes it's there, lsblk sees it too. Just doesn't automount it. Manual mounting works like it should.
<Lavinho> not funtion
<ddoobb> Problem USB has a GUID partition table, One EFI partition with boot flag, if that helps.
<Lavinho> function
<sipior> ChadTaljaardt: update-alternatives is a command, not a package
<sipior> ChadTaljaardt: comes with dpkg, i believe
<denNorske> sipior: yes
<sipior> denNorske: does "telnet <hostname> 80" connect to anything?
<nacc> sipior: yes, from dpkg
<sipior> (or whatever port the service is running on)
<ChadTaljaardt> im following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/26498/choose-gcc-and-g-version
<denNorske> give me a sec
<ChadTaljaardt> and i cant run the first command
<ddoobb> I just made this USB into a liveusb with Unetbootin, so that may have something to d with it?
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: that seems very unlikely on Ubuntu. What version?
<denNorske> sipior: Trying [ip]...
<ChadTaljaardt> nacc 16.10
<denNorske> so no response at all, it seems
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: please use a pastebin and write the exact command you ran and output
<sipior> denNorske: you probably have a firewall dropping that connection
<denNorske> I thought so too, but in so case where
<denNorske> I don't have IPtables enabled
<ChadTaljaardt> nacc  https://gist.github.com/ChadTaljaardt/33075f04f3bfab68e442983c8f376241
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: you ran the command fine
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: but there are no alternatives to change
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: you have to have multiple gcc installed before you can do anything with alternatives
<ChadTaljaardt> ahh okay
<ChadTaljaardt> i understand haha
<pvl1> is there a netboot live for booting using http/pxe
<pvl1> for uefi
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: which is quite literally the first command and output from that page
<denNorske> sipior: Can't find any firewall related settings that would do that
<denNorske> sipior: I can Ping it
<ddoobb> What is the best filesystem to use for liveUSBs?
<sipior> denNorske: i imagine someone else is running the firewall. is this all your own network?
<qwebirc941182> is there anyway to Stop Ubuntu from running this during an automated install "finish-install: info: Running /usr/lib/finish-install.d/50config-target-network"
<qwebirc941182> i find that it overwrites my /etc/network/interfaces
<denNorske> sipior: Ping wouldn't be possible then (if blocked), and yes
<sipior> denNorske: why wouldn't it be possible? you can surely block tcp/80 without blocking icmp.
<Name> Hello. I installed Ubuntu with password and I choose to "Encrypt home with password". For reasons (don't go into it), I decide to delete this account and start new one. The new one, has new password. Will new account's home be encrypted using it's own password, or the password from 1st account?
<denNorske> True, I'll have a look at the network setup sipior , thanks
<sipior> denNorske: good luck
<ppf> Name: using its own password, of course
<Name> ppf: Just making sure :p, my password got compromised, need "safer" place to secure my data, so I decided for new account. Are you sure?
<denNorske> Name: wouldn't quite make sense if not
<denNorske> :)
<ppf> yes, i'm sure
<vladik> I can't use cuda in tensorflow-gpu, my gpu is GTX 980, I've installed the driver verson 375.26. The script reports :~/ml/tensorbox$ python train.py --hypes hypes/lstm_resnet_rezoom.json --gpu 1 --logdir output
<vladik> I tensorflow/stream_executor/dso_loader.cc:135] successfully opened CUDA library libcublas.so.8.0 locally
<vladik> I tensorflow/stream_executor/dso_loader.cc:135] successfully opened CUDA library libcudnn.so.5 locally
<vladik> I tensorflow/stream_executor/dso_loader.cc:135] successfully opened CUDA library libcufft.so.8.0 locally
<vladik> I tensorflow/stream_executor/dso_loader.cc:135] successfully opened CUDA library libcuda.so.1 locally
<MediocreN> lol
<`8core> update Thrursday?
<ppf> vlt: then how do you know you can't use it?
<nacc> ppf: they left, i think
<technocf> I'm trying to create a bootable Windows XP installer using Ubuntu.  I've tried 'winusb' but when I try to boot from the created usb it just drops me into the GRUB terminal.
<dnsly> hi
<dnsly> is there a nice and quick command to flush the system dns cache?
<dnsly> equivalent to ipconfig /flushdns on windows cmd?
<ppf> nacc: ah, alright
<ppf> sometimes it is annoying not to see parts and joins
<nacc> ppf: :)
<pvl1> dnsly: afaik, ubuntu doesnt cache dns unless you install a cache
<dnsly> pvl1: so it is the DNS resolver that is used
<dnsly> I see
<dnsly> it doesn't know yet of the new IP
<dnsly> but I don't want to use Google public DNS on production because of rate limits, etc
<gamester> Has anyone here dealt with color problems when using tmux + vim? tmux -2 doesn't work, setting xterm-256color doesn't seem to work, I must be doing something wrong
<ZJAY> anyone have an idea why i cant delete this old Plex movie/media file on my HD?
<ppf> dnsly: then you should clear the cache in your networks dns server
<ZJAY> -rwxrwxr-x 1 jack jack 4325576192 Jan  7 02:30 SUX.ts
<ZJAY> im jack by the way
<technocf> Right, hopefully i stay connected this time
<ZJAY> it says the file is mine
<ZJAY> i chmod 755 and chown'dit
<technocf> Did anyone have any answers for my question of creating a bootable windows xp installer using ubuntu?
<ZJAY> i try rming it and it gives me this error:
<dnsly> ppf: it is a public server though, using the hoster DNS servers
<dnsly> the domain transfer was just some hours ago
<ppf> dnsly: then you need to call them or just wait it out
<ZJAY> rm: cannot remove 'SUX.ts': Permission denied
<dnsly> ppf: right, I will have to wait then.
<ppf> ZJAY: read-only filesystem?
<arya__> hi, I am getting the Ubuntu software updater pop message to update the current applications and softwares I use. when i click install now
<arya__> *when i hit "install now" it says free up additional xyz MB of space to install
<arya__> this is been hapenning since quite a while
<arya__> how should i download and install updates?
<ppf> arya__: your disk is full
<ppf> delete old stuff or get a bigger disk
<pvl1> dnsly: you probably cant get around rate limits. its unusual for dns rate limits. unless you're using ddns
<arya__> ppf: how should i decide what is old and what should i delete?
<ppf> arya__: how would anyone of us know which of your data is old??
<arya__> :D
<arya__> good one!
<ppf> you can run a sudo apt autoremove to uninstall old an unneeded packages
<ppf> but that won't get you far
<arya__> ppf: okay thnx
<ZJAY> how can it be its in my home dir
<ppf> mount | pastebinit # <- ZJAY
<ddoobb> I have a USB drive that won't automount on inserting. Other drives do. I formatted it but still nothing . What else should I try?
<arya__> ppf: http://pastebin.com/H52bxhXq
<ppf> yes, as i said
<ppf> 300M won't help you really
<ZJAY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24189976/
<ZJAY> ppf http://paste.ubuntu.com/24189976/
<arya__> ppf: i know but would get me the current updates... will keep running this command every now and then
<gamester> Hello, what application is "terminal"? What's the name of it? Just terminal?
<gamester> oh mb, "GNOME Terminal"
<technocf> Hello, does anybody have any idea about creating a bootable Windows XP usb using Ubuntu.
<pvl1> technocf: pm me
<Mathisen> technocf, dd should work for xp , dd does not work on new win version but for xp it should
<Mathisen> technocf, sudo dd if=windows.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M; sync
<technocf> Mathisen: i tried that but then it just doesn't boot from it.
<Mathisen> technocf, okej i guess  "winusb" is the thing you want then
<technocf> Didnt work either, after using that it just takes me to a grub prompt when i try to boot from the usb
<Mathisen> ... :( manual way then.. gparted make partition, flag for boot copy .iso content over
<technocf> Trying that now
<Mathisen> make it fat32
<Eightynine> I had to type sudo dhclient after every reboot. When I typed it last time my monitor turned off for a second.
<JuJUBee> My version of google chrome seems to have a gnome shell integration extension.  How can I remove it?  The checkbox is not clickable
<legortie1> hi
<JuJUBee> Is that extension something in the OS?
<legortie1> how do i yahooanswers not slide down?
<legortie1> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101119173701AAUJPWb keeps sliding down
<legortie1> and also the yahoo answers page, just keep rooling down, and I see white all over
<legortie1> ducasse: hi
<Menzador> Hey! I'm running Ubuntu MATE. I just installed the Unity greeter because I want that specific greeter set up. However, when I start LightDM I don't see my desktop background when the Unity greeter displays. What package(s) and/or configs might I be missing?
<lerner> I forgot the command to list interfaces in use
<mixxit> hi guys i just got a dell 9550 and after installing linux i seem to have a big issue where grub tries to boot into windows and i get a black screen
<mixxit> does anyone know what might cause this kind of problem? i didnt have this on my old laptop which is pretty much the same spec
<mixxit> if i reboot it a few times it will eventually work
<gamester> Why does Ubuntu not have neovim?
<legortied> hi
<legortied> https://ptpb.pw/Elj_.png
<legortied> why do I get that white page on yahoo answers it doesn't display properly?
<legortied> is anyone here/ why is it so silent today
<legortied> I mean no one is here, on #ubuntu here usually it's busy as heel
<nicomachus> legortied: maybe try asking the firefox folks that question.
<legortied> nicomachus: no it has more to do with ubuntu codecs
<legortied> I think I need to install some thing
<legortied> also ubuntu does *stuck* a lot
<legortied> and it freesez
<legortied> on hp intel corei5 and I use nvidia, and the default ubbuntu install 32bit
<legortied> the same problem on 64 bit too
<nicomachus> why 32 bit?
<legortied> ?
<legortied> I just downloaded it, as it works
<nicomachus> is your CPU a 32 bit architecture?
<legortied> i686 yes
<legortied> so what? it should work
<legortied> nicomachus: when you open a yahoo answers page, does it work good for you?
<legortied> As any other page?
<nicomachus> I don't go to yahoo answers
<rsv> i am using ubuntu 16.04. The sound icon is always marked mute. there is a tick mark against mute permanently. I tried to click on it. But it is always on mute
<rsv> can anyone help me on this please?
<As4xk> Hi. I used "apt upgrade" instead of "apt-get upgrade". During this there was a conflict in some configuration file but apt would not let me see which file. It just showed the "choose [Y/N/O/D/..]" question. (looked like apt only showed one line at a time of the output from apt-get. So I hit ctrl-c to stop it.
<As4xk> After that nginx can not be configured. I tried apt-get --force-yes remove nginx libnginx-... and all nginx related things. Also tried with apt-get purge with all nginx related packages. After removing or purging i do apt-get autoremove and autoclean and clean and finally "sudo dpkg --configure -a". Then I do "apt-get install nginx-full".
<As4xk> Then I get this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24190343/
<As4xk> Could anyone help me "reset" nginx package, or point me in the direction of some log files that could tell we what is wrong?
<As4xk> If relevant: I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.5
<As4xk> And i use "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu trusty main" as APT repo for nginx
<arunpyasi> Hi people, why do I get this error while using rsync ? rsync: link_stat "/backup/ssh" failed: No such file or directory (2) ?
<arunpyasi> why is it checking for that ssh directory as there is no ssh directory in my dir. !!
<arunpyasi> second error I get is : rsync: mkstemp "/backup/site/.backup_2017-03-16.zip.LJN3dB" failed: Permission denied (13)
<cisco-alfa> hi
<energizer> How can I make gmail in chrome my default email client?
<evg_> Hello, any ideas how to grep actual keyboard layout?
 * evg_ any ideas how to grep actual keyboard layout?
<evg_> Hello, any ideas how to grep actual keyboard layout?
<Bashing-om> evg_: Depends on whay info you are seeking : ' cat /etc/default/keyboard ' ?
<Bashing-om> what*
<evg_> i wont to add actual keyboard layout to PS1
<crised> This may be hard to describe problem, but I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, but I get intermittent lags on my internet connection (and internet connection is not the problem). How can I debug this? ping times looks ok? I'm using fixed IPv4...
<crised> May it be something wrong with the drivers? These issue started 2 weeks ago approximately
<crised> using ethernet
<pavlos> crised, there is ntop, tool for network monitoring
<crised> anybody?
<Epx998> uhm
<mahakal> Guys i am working on unix domain socket programming..Is there any way to manipulate/analyse the content of the socket files ?
<Epx998> crised: youre getting lag locally, how did you determine it was not your internet connection?
<legortied> hey my ubuntu keeps on getting stuck? And it freezes often??????????
<legortied> nacc: what can i do
<Delvien> I doubt its a software issue, thats a very slim possibility
<legortied> I have hp core i5 with nvidida driver?
<Delvien> ^ was to crised
<CodeMouse92__> legortied: What version of Ubuntu?
<Epx998> legortied: try running top and see what is causing your lag.
<legortied> CodeMouse92__: xenial
<CodeMouse92__> legortied: Also, are you by some chance running Chromium/Chrome when the lags/freezes happen?
<legortied> Epx998: which memory do I see? No I usefirefox
<gerard_> hiya, i just need and urgent help with thermal receipt printer. i installed driver, i can  echo "hellp" >> /dev/usb/lp0 but i cannot print a test page. it's gp-80250 printer. anyone can help me?
<legortied> but even when I play the flightgear heavy duty game it does stuck a lot
<legortied> and many other peopel do face the same problem on heavy gaming in particular like apt install flightgear
<Delvien> is that a windows game?
<CodeMouse92__> legortied: How much RAM do you have in your machine?
<CodeMouse92__> legortied: Also, do you usually only have this problems when running games?
<legortied> 8GB that is not as problem
<legortied> no it does freeze randomly do
<CodeMouse92__> legortied: You would be surprised how much memory a game takes up. I've got a 12GB machine that gets laggy on Minecraft at times. :P
<legortied> I use the default driver no idea which one
<mahakal> Guys i am working on unix domain socket programming..Is there any way to manipulate/analyse the content of the socket files ?
<legortied> use x.org X server noveau display driver
<legortied> i saw it in softwares and updates?
<legortied> CodeMouse92__: no it  works fine on manjaro
<Delvien> legortied: thats probably the reason. Nouveau is the open source driver, the proprietary will run 3d apps better
<legortied> for some reason it NEVER freezes
<legortied> Delvien: but it's the default setting?
<Epx998> isnt there an nvidia driver that is available?
<legortied> Epx998: there is
<legortied> but why does it happen only to me , as others too leave it in their default mode?
<legortied> my pc tooo is usual that all else use, hp core i5
<WhitePelican> n #kde
<mrethar> ?part
<Southern_Gentlem> legortied, video card of the day your computer was built
<legortied> nvidia is my card Southern_Gentlem it's what everyone uses
<plympton> HOW DO I GET NETFLIX TO WORK
<compdoc> plympton, you have to install google Chrome, and not Chromium, which is in the app store
<plympton> ok i will try that
<plympton> it work in firefox
<compdoc> well, then use that
<plympton> *it does not work in firefox i ment
<compdoc> oh, heh
<compdoc> to install chrome, you have to add a repo
<plympton> repo?
<compdoc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<legortied> how do I change my default video player to mpv?
<ddoobb> Has Ubuntu gotten heavier compared to say, 12.04? I remember I could run a liveUSB on my old laptop and it was always snappy. Now it's hanging heavily every 2-3 minutes.
<OnceMe> ssh-keyscan host returns nothing and no known_hosts has been generated, how to preadd fingerprint?
<EriC^^> ddoobb: 14.04 runs better for more than 12.04
<EriC^^> *for me
<Pinkamena_D> really strange question here: something on my laptop keeps creating the file /var/run/do-not-hibernate (ubuntu 14.04 LTS) I use hibernation quite frequently in my work. I have found if I just remove this file and hibernate after, hibernation works fine. How can I prevent this file from being created, and also how can I know if I am messing something up by deleting it?
<ppf> Pinkamena_D: i think the file gets created when you install a kernel upgrade
<Ben64> from google - "aborts the hibernate/sleep if the kernel has been upgraded (checks for /var/run/do-not-hibernate)"
<Pinkamena_D> this is happening every one or two days - I would think this is too quick for that update?
<Pinkamena_D> If that is the case, can I turn off the automatic update?
<Ben64> don't turn off updates, just reboot after doing a kernel upgrade
<Pinkamena_D> rebooting that often is quite a detriment - I keep a lot of stuff running
<Ben64> ok
<ioria> Pinkamena_D, don't you have a pm-hibernate log or pm-suspend log in /var/log ?
<Pinkamena_D> I am sure I do
<mikeymop> is anyone using dekko for mail?
<genii> mikeymop: Might want to try in #ubuntu-touch or #snappy
<crised> I'm seeing this in dmesg: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP)
<crised> When there is a network issue?
<crised> How to disable a network interface?
<ppf> ifdown <iface>
<crised> ppf: but does it work forever?
<crised> or only at the current session?
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I'm trying to sync music to my android phone using rhythmbox - but rythmbox does not recognize the phone, even though nautilus has no problems showing its contents. Most posts on the web deal with connecting a phone to ubuntu in the first place, but that's not my problem :-(
<ppf> crised: until the next reboot
<aotaointbin> can't you just copy it using nautilus then?
<crised> ppf: I want to disable it forever, I'm not using that built in interface
<Ben64> crised: if you're not using it, what is the problem?
<pavlos> crised, ip link set down eth0
<crised> Ben64: network is intermittent, and I feel that is caused because it starts to look network on an interface that isn't connected
<crised> pavlos: will that prevail?
<Ben64> crised: nope
<Ben64> that's not how it works
<crised> Ben64: what's causing my intermittence?
<Hans-Martin> aotaointbin: sure I can, I was hoping that rhythmbox would deal with tags and folder structure in a more intelligent way...
<Ben64> impossible to tell with the information provided
<crised> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6bb1b2ea06f5ae9b448480850fac6774
<crised> enp4s0 is the IPv4 link that I use
<boriseto> Where can I reset the network manager with all the saved networks inside? Like delete all the config or whatever it has so it could recreate it by itself?
<Ben64> looks like you plugged in an ethernet to enp4s0
<crised> Ben64: so it's the cable?
<Ben64> it might b e
<mikeymop> genii: ty
<mikeymop> Hans-Martin: do you have file transfer enabled in the usb connection settings?
<Hans-Martin> mikeymop: yup, mtp
<crised> Ben64: I wan't able to ping 8.8.8.8 for a few seconds
<Hans-Martin> mikeymop: as I said, it shows nicely in nautilus, just rhythmbox does not recognize it
<crised> Ben64: you see, it also got disconnected from freenode... I think it's not the cable
<Ben64> crised: yep, try a new cable, try a new <device your computer connects to>
<Ben64> crised: a bad cable could definitely cause that
<MediocreN> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<MasterChicken> When I enable Ubuntu Desktop Sharing through the cool Ubuntu application, is that equivalent to setting up a VNC server?
<ioria> MasterChicken, that is vino, yes
<MasterChicken> ioria, what is vino?
<ioria> MasterChicken, default ubuntu vnc server
<ioria> !info vino | MasterChicken
<ubottu> MasterChicken: vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu12 (yakkety), package size 141 kB, installed size 588 kB
<MasterChicken> ioria, I can't seem to connect to this server from a realVNC viewer. It says downgrade the viewer or use lower encryption.. It is confusing. Any suggestions?
<ioria> MasterChicken,    gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false
<MasterChicken> ioria, from the server or viewer?
<ioria> MasterChicken,    the server
<MasterChicken> ioria, how do you make the viewer use the correct encryption?
<Ben64> get a good viewer
<ioria> MasterChicken,   where are you connecting from ?
<ioria> MasterChicken,  windows machine ?
<MasterChicken> ioria, RaspberryPi
<ioria> MasterChicken,  try vinagre from the client
<MasterChicken> ioria, do you know the package for that?
<ioria> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1 (yakkety), package size 1284 kB, installed size 4193 kB
<MasterChicken> ioria, Raspbian support GNOME?
<ioria> MasterChicken,  idk
<Hans-Martin> mikeymop: looks like libmtp is really bad at recognizing new(ish) devices as possible music players. I'll find another solution (some kind of file sync will work eventually)
<Aurorasaura> Would anyone be able to help me with constantly getting a "transport endpoint is not connected" when using mhhdfs? I have read extensively on possible fixes and even downgraded but nothing seems to help. It happens once a day at least.
<Aurorasaura> I did come across this though http://nramkumar.org/tech/blog/tag/mhddfs-the-transport-endpoint-is-not-connected/ but have no idea how to install the "patch"
<Kali_Yuga> why does my script continue if I hit cancel? output after pressing cancel is always 0: dialog --title "test" --backtitle "tet" --stdout --inputbox "try Cancel" 7 40;clear;printf "$?"
<Kali_Yuga> sorry why does my script continue if I hit cancel? output after pressing cancel is always 0: dialog --title "test" --backtitle "test" --stdout --inputbox "try Cancel" 7 40;clear;printf "$?"
<OerHeks> is there a connection in "try cancel" and pressing cancel = valid?
<Kali_Yuga> how to tell the inputbox to actually cancel if cancel is pressed
<Kali_Yuga> OerHeks: I don't think so I just want to know how to tell it to actually cancel
<Kali_Yuga> Try if it spits out a different value but it does not "Ok" & "Cancel" both spit out 0. If not I could continue with an if command
<Kali_Yuga> statement*
<nacc> Kali_Yuga: becuase printf is printing the return value from clear probably?
<nacc> Kali_Yuga: don't try to be clever
<gagly> Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins  how can i specify a wildcard here so that these can be fetched from my private repos ?
<Kali_Yuga> nacc: OMG
<Kali_Yuga> nacc: It actually spit out 1 OMG. clear no way
<Kali_Yuga> thank you
<nacc> Kali_Yuga: i have no idea what "clear no way" means, but you just made a simple shell programming error
<ppf> what sort of script is that
<nacc> ppf: `dialog` is a shell dialog command
<ppf> !info dialog
<ubottu> dialog (source: dialog): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-20160424-1 (yakkety), package size 220 kB, installed size 1079 kB
<ppf> that one?
<nacc> ppf: yeah
<Kali_Yuga> nacc: thx again gotta go
<ppf> funky
<howefield> x/wc
<histo> ?
<histo> !hello
<luis_> hola
<Gadyctano> buenas
<Gadyctano> alguien que me explique como va esto
<pavlos> !es | Gadyctano
<ubottu> Gadyctano: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gusgg_> What is this apt-get issue where it says there are dependencies, names them, and then says "they will not be installed".  I can then manually install them and things proceed as expected. e.g.:  libignition-transport2-dev : Depends: libignition-msgs-dev but it is not going to be installed
<genii> gusgg_: This happens when you have external repositories like PPAs and there is a version of that dependency which is a mismatch to the one which is required by what you're trying to install
<gusgg_> genii: does that mean that manually resolving the dependency is appearing to work but it's an illusion?
<wad> I'm on a dual-boot laptop, and I can't change some stuff under Windows, because "IT department". The hardware clock is in my local timezone, and Windows expects it that way. But when I boot to Ubuntu, it shows the wrong time, because it expects the HW clock to be in UTC. I've several things, but have failed to make Ubuntu do what I want.
<wad> I followed the instructions here, but after a reboot, still the wrong time: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/dual-boot-fix-time-differences-between.html
<Bashing-om> wad: What release ? systemd ? then try as ' sudo timedatectl set-timezone UTC ' .
<wad> 16.04 LTS, 64-bit desktop.
<dax> it's sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc 1, actually
<dax> assuming you actually want both OSes to show the correct local time
<wad> Good assumpton. ;)
<wad> So I've set the timezone to MDT (UTC-6), and the hardware close to the current time in MDT. This makes Windows happy. But timedatectl shows local=9:50 am (incorrect), universal=15:50 pm (incorrect), RTC = 9:50 AM (not sure what this is)
<wad> I wish there were some way to tell the OS which timezone the HW clock is in.
<wad> Then I could tell it what timezone I want it to display times as.
<wad> (Since I'm making wishes, can I wish that Microsoft would stop making operating systems? Pretty please??)
<wad> Doing "timedatectl set-local-rtc 1" doesn't change my clock.
<wad> It does make RTC be correct, in the output of timedatectl.
<wad> What is RTC anyway?
<gimpy0455> How do I get sudo to not use networking at all?  when I try to sudo with a bad DNS setting (because crappy VPN) it hangs fora while before prompting for password
<Bashing-om> wad: How about ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure ntp ' to set the system clock ??
<nacc> wad: real-time clock
<nacc> wad: typically a hardware device
<wad> Ah. I wonder if this  laptop has one.
<Jakeukalane> hello, do you know where I can ask about convert command? because I think maybe ubuntu irc is not the best place...  and if can ask here, tell me
<ppf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wad> The RTC is correct, is there a way to make the clock that shows on the desktop pull time from that?
<nacc> !alis | Jakeukalane
<ubottu> Jakeukalane: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Jakeukalane> nacc, thanks, I hope those enormous outputs didn't reach the channel
<infinitepooonfac> Hi
<infinitepooonfac> Which screenshot tool is installed on Ubuntu?
<dckx> hi guys, I need some help. I was following a guide to use bumblebee to switch between nvidia and intel GPU in Ubuntu16.04. At some point I restarted, and now keyboard and trackpad don work so I can log into ubuntu... Tried recovery, but sudo apt-get in terminal does not work because it can fetch packages... it seems there is an issue with DNS.  Anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<xangua> infinitepooonfac: in vanilla Ubuntu, gnome screenshot
<dckx> when I try to update packages it says "temporary failure resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net'"
<infinitepooonfac> xangua ok thanks
<dckx> when I try to ping google, it times out
<OerHeks> dckx, what ppa exactly? bumblebee is depreciated, prime is current
<pavlos> dckx, see if this helps ... echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<vuphan> host irc.oftc.net
<Finetundra> Hey folks, what's the best way to install oracle java?
<OerHeks> !java | Finetundra see this guide:
<ubottu> Finetundra see this guide:: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dckx> pavlos: I tried that (found it somewhere) but didn't fix the problem. I will try again
<dckx> OerHeks: I don't know exactly what you mean... when I do the apt-get update, manu ppas cannot be contacted... or I don't even know if they are ppas... it says 'linux.dropbox.com', 'archive.canonical.com', dl.google.com, packages.ros.org
<dckx> etc
<OerHeks> dckx, can you paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<pavlos> dckx, can you ping 8.8.8.8 ? that's a google DNS
<pavlos> dckx, also check /etc/apt/sources.list if you have conflicting ppa's
<dckx> pavlos: I just did the echo nameserver, and trying to do apt-get update... but it is taking forever, has been in 0% for 2 or 3 minutes (before it just jumped through all the ppa's instantly
<dckx> pavlos: ok, so now it is making progress, but it is failing to connect
<dckx> pavlos: when it is done, I will ping 8.8.8.8
<OerHeks> sounds like dead ppa's ..
<dckx> OerHeks: I can't, I am in recovery mode
<pavlos> dckx, you could do, apt clean then apt update
<dckx> pavlos: but some of the repositories include us.archive.ubuntu.com, security.ubuntu.com...
<dckx> pavlos: I think the problem is I don't have internet connection. I am in recovery mode, in terminal... I can't login into ubuntu because keyboard and mouse are dead
<gimpy0455> when using alt+tab, is there any way to quick way to expand the "window group" or whatever it is called that you are on?  Such as if you want to switch between 2 firefox windows I have to tab through every other window and get back to firefox, wait a second, then it shows both firefox windows and I can select the one I want
<pavlos> dckx, unplug/replug keyb/mouse see if that helps
<dckx> pavlos: it is a laptop
<pavlos> dckx, oh ... can you boot off a live cd usb?
<hggdh> gimpy0455: Alt-`
<dckx> pavlos: I have tried external usb keyboard and mouse... keyboard and mouse work in windows, also in console, and also in recovery mode... but do not work once ubuntu boots. Also, I read somewhere that it might be that xorg got damaged, which is why the update, clean, upgrade, etc should be done. I can try booting from livecd...
<dckx> pavlos: on a side note, ping 8.8.8.8 is frozen
<pavlos> dckx, sure, if you dont have net, ping wont work ... can you boot a previous kernel?
<wedgie> gimpy0455: on unity it's alt+`
<gimpy0455> hggdh: that'll work, thanks
<dckx> pavlos: that is in advanced options? I have 4.8.0-41, 4.8.0-36, and 4.4.0-66... but none of them work
<pavlos> dckx, I thought 4.8 is for 16.10 but 4.4 is 16.04 (might be wrong)
<dckx> pavlos: I also have the upstart and recovery mode for each one of those kernels... I haven't tried all, but upstart doesn't boot, and the normal ones have all the same issue with kb and mouse
<dckx> pavlos: this also may be important... when I am in recovery mode and go to "resumen normal boot", I get an error message (among many "OK" messages) that says: Failed to start Clean up any mess left by 0dns-up
<OerHeks> pavlos, you can get kernel 4.8 on 16.04 with: sudo apt-get install –install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<dckx> and then booting stops... I i try to update packages via recovery mode (instead of terminal via recovery mode) I also get the error message that packagex cannot be fetched
<pavlos> OerHeks, ty
<OerHeks> pavlos, can you help him chroot from live iso?
<pavlos> OerHeks, nope, I have to leave in 10 min
<jazz_vibes> hey all, need help diagnosing why a kworker is stuck on 100% (also new to irc)
<pavlos> dckx, the idea is to boot off a live CD, then mount your drive and other things, chroot into, and fix things
<OerHeks> oh oke, dckx , follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<OerHeks> or we walk you through it
<pavlos> dckx, see guide from OerHeks
<OerHeks> see the part update-failure, follow it step 1-7
<dckx> OerHeks: perfect, I'll do that, thank you.
<dckx> pavlos: I'll do that, thank you
<OerHeks> with step 8, ( i hope you have wired networking) you can pastebin the output
<OerHeks> dckx, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<jazz_vibes> i've run perf here is the output http://pastebin.com/pDpy4E5R
<dckx> OerHeks: this is embarassing, but this thing keeps saying incorrect login
<dckx> OerHeks: my login is "Juan Pablo Ugarte"... could it have to do with the spaces? or what?
<xz> hi there, I want to create customized live USB distro off 16.04.01
<xz> 16.04.02 it is
<xz> I need only to add couple of files and install 2 packages
<OerHeks> dckx, possibly .. not sure how to catch this;   Juan\ Pablo\ Ugarte    ??
<xz> is there some script, that I can just fill in the blanks?
<xz> all of the tutorials on the internet are very lenghty
<xz> messing with /etc/hosts, resolv, etc.
<OerHeks> xz there used to be a UCK, but that project is dead
<OerHeks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<xz> OerHeks: so what's out there instead of uck?
<nedstark> opensuse has a website that lets you make a custom version of their distro pretty easily
<infinitepooonfac> which website?
<OerHeks> xz, there is cubic, but i never tried that myself > http://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<OerHeks> nedstark, indeed, for many years now
<xz> OerHeks: I'm going to give it a go
<dckx> OerHeks: since I am in livecd, username was 'ubuntu' and password was blank
<nedstark> infinitepooonfac, https://susestudio.com/
<OerHeks> xz let us know, if it works, maybe it can be a replacement for UCK
<OerHeks> dckx, ohhh.. good find!
<nedstark> i've had mixed results with builds, they seem to fail if you pick the wrong packages
<xz> OerHeks: so far it does something it says it extracts the iso (which I think means it is unsquashfsing casper)
<xz> OerHeks: and now I have chrooted console window, cool
<xz> OerHeks: I can do stuff, or just hit 'next'
<OerHeks> :-)
<Scarybaby> sup ya'll. I just built a apache webserver. Can anyone suggest the best application to edit the web files on the server?
<Scarybaby> I'm using mobaterm, but it's hard to navigate around
<elias_a> Scarybaby: What about emacs? :)
<xz> OerHeks: the problem is, in that chrooted shell, 'apt-cache search python-pip' returns no results
<xz> OerHeks: I cannot install pip!
<Scarybaby> emacs? never heard of it
<nacc> Scarybaby: any editor
<dckx> OerHeks:  so the instructions say: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" ... the "sda1" in there should be the partition were I installed ubuntu, right? In muy case, sda1 is the EFI system partition... I should change it to sdaN where N is the root partition?
<Scarybaby> even if i edit on a windows computer?
<nacc> Scarybaby: what does where you are editing matter?
<nacc> Scarybaby: also this is the Ubuntu support channel, not sure asking about Windows applications are relevant
<dckx> OerHeks: or should I stick to sda1? if I do sd1, then the rest of the steps give an error (mount point /mtn/proc does not exist)... however, if I try to mount sda7, for instance, it says "special device dev/sda7 does not exist"
<Scarybaby> if i edit something in windows, it can be read on linux without issue?
<nacc> Scarybaby: how are you editing it in windows?
<Scarybaby> on something like notepad++
<Scarybaby> write the html and php stuff, then upload to apache
<nacc> Scarybaby: 'upload'?
<Scarybaby> sfpt
<Scarybaby> sftp
<kangaroo72> Hi again ... ;-)
<Scarybaby> my ubuntu server is headless
<Scarybaby> i've been doing everything via ssh
<kangaroo72> @nacc - no problem today - just prevention ...
<nacc> Scarybaby: that's not uploading to 'apache', that's uploading to a directory
<Scarybaby> sorry about that
<dar123> I need to install and perform certain tasks when i boot a server. One of the script downloads source and compiles an application. Where should i put the script?
<kangaroo72> can U tell me what to backup for KVM?
<xz> OerHeks: cubic seems to work fine, but it doesn't give me persistent partition option
<xz> OerHeks: I'm asking for more than regular user I guess, but it would be cool to have it
<nacc> Scarybaby: afaict, there shouldn't be any issues with that. I guess you might eol issues if anything, but I don't think apache/php care (and if it does `dos2unix` may fix it)
<nacc> Scarybaby: why not try it and see?
<Scarybaby> so i'm good to go editing that way? great. whats the best file format to save it as?
<nacc> Scarybaby: 'file format'? they are text files
<fishcooker> should we restarted the service of a package after doing an upgrade to the package?
<nacc> Scarybaby: I don't understand why you edit remotely and upload -- why not just edit files on the server?
<nacc> fishcooker: iiuc, if it's necessary it should have been restarted for you (or you might get a request to reboot your machine, depending)
<Scarybaby> pain in the ass in mobaterm. I'm checking out emacs, but i don't have a desktop for the server
<nacc> Scarybaby: you don't need a desktop to use an editor
<nacc> Scarybaby: both vim and emacs work over ssh
<nacc> Scarybaby: i have no idea what 'mobaterm' is
<Scarybaby> SSH terminal
<nacc> sounds like bad software if it's hard to use an editor in it
<Scarybaby> i've been editing it in nano but i haven't been a fan because I can't click around.
<Scarybaby> i'm open to suggestions for a ssh terminal in windows
<bhalash> Cygwin?
<nacc> Scarybaby: well, that would be a question for #windows probably
<bhalash> Or PuTTY
<nacc> Scarybaby: you don't need a mouse to edit files
<Scarybaby> don't need it. just prefer it
<OerHeks> dckx, i am back. only you can tell what partitions are used, can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<Scarybaby> my bad, i just realized im in the wrong channel
<Scarybaby> i meant to go to ubuntu-beginners
<dckx> OerHeks: Hi, I got that working... but when I am in steps 8 and 9 I still get the temporary failure resolving the repositories... and I added the DNS to the resolv.conf file
<dckx> OerHeks: but I do have internet in livecd... but somehow apt still cannot connect to the repositories
<OerHeks> dckx, oke, can you pastebin that output?
<OerHeks> dckx, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fishcooker> let's say ntp service nacc... should we restart the service?
<dckx> OerHeks: didn't work.. how do I copy this to past bin? cant use ctrl+c, cant use mouse inside this tty terminal
<nacc> fishcooker: i think if it needed to be restarted from theupgrade, it should have (via the package scripts). if it didn't, it wouldn't. but you can restart NTP yourself of course. It should not do any harm
<tatertots> dckx: the old fashioned way....type it out
<kangaroo72> @nacc: I'm creating a backup-plan for my system. Is it safe to backup "/etc/libvirt" & "/var/lib/libvirt"?
<OerHeks> tatertots +1 type the failing ppa.launchpad names
<OerHeks> we can tell if those have packages for your ubuntu version
<OerHeks> if there are dead ppa's, you need to install ppa-purge, and run « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> »
<nacc> kangaroo72: what do you want to have backed up? the VMs?
<dckx> ok, I'll do it
<dckx> brb
<kangaroo72> Generic for a HDD-Crash
<nacc> kangaroo72: but you don't care about other data?
<kangaroo72> which e. G.?
<nacc> kangaroo72: any data
<nacc> kangaroo72: i don't understand what you're asking at all
<kangaroo72> of course I have planned NGINX
<kangaroo72> MySQL-DB's  and so on ...
<nacc> kangaroo72: do you only want to backup your VMs? or are you asking how to backup a system in case of HD failure
<nacc> kangaroo72: what does that have to do with anything?
<kangaroo72> is the VM working again after restoring these folders?
<OerHeks> kangaroo72, simple plan, clone your hdd with clonezilla
<kangaroo72> the image of the vm is included there ..
<nacc> kangaroo72: i don't know
<kangaroo72> ;-)
<kangaroo72> try'n error? ^^
<nacc> kangaroo72: yes
<kangaroo72> hehehe :-)
<nacc> kangaroo72: or as OerHeks said, do whole disk images
<kangaroo72> does clonezilla work on the fly?
<pitt-hacker> who is ready to hack?
<pitt-hacker> ...
<OerHeks> kangaroo72, no, do that from a live iso, install clonezilla and go
<OerHeks> pitt-hacker, wrong channel
<pitt-hacker> OerHeks, why wrong chat?
<kangaroo72> that's not what I want ... so I have to shutdown the machine ... I want to plan a copy-job via cron ... this would be nice ...
<pitt-hacker> I have some Hillary e-mails
<k1l> pitt-hacker: this channel is only for technical ubuntu support. thanks
<kangaroo72> I will simulate it ...
<pitt-hacker> I am here to help Hillary not get hacked into
<OerHeks> kangaroo72, backing up a live system, then you surely need a plan
<kangaroo72> All user-data are on RAID-6 backed up monthly on LTO-Tapes
<dckx> OerHeks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24191980/
<kangaroo72> but the systempart, I'll do via Cronjob ...
<dckx> that's part of it... is that enough? those are all the packages, but there was more text, very similar to that though
<kangaroo72> I will test - thanks
<ericnoan> what is the difference between installing the KDE package, vs installing kubuntu? and likewise for xubuntu and lubuntu?
<dckx> OerHeks: I just did a ping, and output is: "connect: Network is unreachable"
<dckx> OerHeks: Ok, I just realized I am not connect to internet... will try again
<dckx> OerHeks: try again apt update and ping
<OerHeks> bumblebee testing, seems oke, but on top of that https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa which is the one you should use, is your mistake
<OerHeks> remove bumblebee testing please
<OerHeks> you need to install ppa-purge, and run: sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/testing
<matti> :)
<OerHeks> or choose bumblebee, then remove ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<dckx> OerHeks: but how do I install ppa-purge if I cannot access internet? I can from livecd, but not from tty
<tatertots> dckx: smell like you have a reinstallation of the operating system in your future
<dell> alguien habla español?
<k1l> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dckx> tatertots: will reinstallation remove all the software I installed? Or will just fix system files?
<tatertots> dckx: can you name any of the software you speak of by name?
<tatertots> dckx: if not...that's the least of your worries right now
<dckx> tatertots: lol you are right
<mkelogg> need some help with my program that uses pipes and forks that is interpretation of cat /etc/passwd | cut  – f1  – d: | sort.
<mkelogg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24192056/
<dckx> OerHeks: I had found this solution earlier... what do you think? About contacting my ISP and all that? does it make sense? http://askubuntu.com/questions/91543/apt-get-update-fails-to-fetch-files-temporary-failure-resolving-error
<mkelogg> for some reason cant get sort to correctly fork()
<OerHeks> oneiric .. that version is EOL
<OerHeks> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone point me to a guide for getting the vrc-1100 fully functioning under 14.04.5 ? i can get some of the keys to work but at least the menu, info, exit, back, red/blue/green/yellow keys don't appear to be registering
<dckx> OerHeks: I understand the deprecated ppas, or the conflict between packages. What I don't get is why I cannot connect to internet.
<Hydr0p0nX> everything I can find seems outdated
<OerHeks> dckx, did you chroot with oneiric?
<tatertots> dckx: you internet works fine from livecd/liveusb....why bother your ISP for a problem that it's liability lies squarely on your shoulders
<Guest26329> this operating system is crazy hard
<Guest26329> it was so hard just to get here.
<dckx> OerHeks: you mean if I did "sudo chroot /mnt" (step 7. in the LiveCdRecovery guide)... I did that... in tty it says: root@ubuntu:/#... is that what you were asking about?
<OerHeks> dckx, no, the live iso itself, is it oneiric 11.10 ??
<OerHeks> and is the troubled machine wired or wireless?
<Guest26329> im gonna have to come back here when i have a whole day.  ive run out of patience and i seriously doubt i can find this chat room again. everything is so hard in this os
<dckx> OerHeks: how can I check within livecd? it is wireless
<wxl> @Guest26329: you can always pay for support through windows/mac. technically, you can pay for support with ubuntu, too.
<OerHeks> dckx, ah oke, try to plugin a cable. you have no wireless connection setup.
<Guest26329>  id sooner reinstall windows 10
<dckx> OerHeks: ok, will be back soon
<OerHeks> :-)
<dckx> tatertots: good point
<dckx> tatertots: you seem to be enjoying my situation to a certain degree, am I right?
<nacc> mkelogg: why are you using C to just call commands on the shell basically?
<OerHeks> dckx, normally i am the joker, and tatertots the volunteer :-D
<tatertots> dckx: of course i do not enjoy your situation....what kind of person do you take me for
<mkelogg> im learning pipes and forks nacc
<nacc> mkelogg: also, you're not connecting anything (afaict) to pdfs2[0] for writing
<mkelogg> well trying to
<nacc> mkelogg: i'm not sure C is the best place to learn abou them, but ok
<dckx> OerHeks: apt update working now that it is wired... any other apt stuff I should try before ppa-purge?
<dckx> OerHeks: anything that will let me boot, so I can do the purge and all that from my installation instead of livecd (I have no trackpoad on livecd)
<OerHeks> nope, instlal ppa-purge and go
<nacc> mkelogg: your use of dup() seems odd
<nacc> mkelogg: and doesn't match what the comment says, afaict
<nacc> mkelogg: but you should be asking a programming channel anyways
<mkelogg> ok
<dckx> OerHeks: nevermind, I will find out myself. Thank you so much for your help :D
<tatertots> dckx: you got internet now?
<dckx> tatertots: I know, linux users would never rejoice out of someone else's technical mishaps
<dckx> tatertots: yes, I do... So hopefully I'll be able to boot into ubuntu now and solve whaever packages issues from there
<tatertots> dckx: give it a shot/try
<tatertots> dckx: were you able to boot into ubuntu?
<Guest11832> why i can not see the device tab when i open terminal on my VM guest ob VB
<dckx> tatertots: no, but hopefully I will be able to fix the packages from recovery mode... but that will have to wait until I do laundry
<Guest11832> i am using the server version without GUI
<tatertots> Guest11832: aww...are you looking for a particular "device"?
#ubuntu 2017-03-17
<Guest11832> trying to install VboxGuestAdittions
<tatertots> Guest11832: did you already click the little thing in the menu to install it? yes or no
<Guest11832> i can not insert the cd image because i don´t see the device tab on top of the screen
<Guest11832> no
<tatertots> Guest11832: why not?
<Guest11832> i am not sure what you mean
<tatertots> Guest11832: oh the virtualbox software isn't exposing that functionality to the human end user....sound like a virtualbox issue...while this isn't #vbox you could take a screen shot of it, post the screen shot to http://imgur.com and share the link
<Guest11832> tatertots i realize that the devices tab appears when i am on ubuntu server, but when i change to fedora server the devices tab along with some other options dissapear
<Guest11832> i guess i will not get any help here :( ....
<bazhang> help with what Guest11832
<Guest11832> fedora issue
<bazhang> #fedora Guest11832
<Guest11832> i am a newbie
<compdoc> ##noobs
<bazhang> Guest11832, even new users can change channels on irc
<bazhang> compdoc, not here
<bazhang>  /join #fedora Guest11832
<tatertots> Guest11832: you better start taking screen shots as you were told.....or go to the dedicated #vbox chat room with your virtualbox issues...can't help you if you're not willing to try to help yourself
<effectne-> hi
<Guest11832> tatertots could post the link again
<kachorroski> help
<bazhang> kachorroski, ask the channel
<tatertots> Guest11832: from what i can see..you have yet to post a single http://imgur.com link that depicts your issue and circumstance
<kachorroski> ls
<bazhang> tatertots, he stated it is a fedora issue
<kachorroski> good
<tatertots> bazhang: oh ..cool
<dckx_> OerHeks: I'm back
<dckx_> tatertots: I'm back, from ubuntu
<tatertots> dckx: were you able to boot into ubuntu?
<Guest11832> bazhang , i am not really sure.I have the 2 terminals open .First one with ubuntu server and the second with fedora
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>      sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<bazhang> Guest11832, what is the exact issue you are having
<tatertots> dckx_: when it's done....say so
<dckx_> tatertots: yes, I installed xorg from recovery terminal so I could use my keyboard and trckpad to log in... I will do what you say now
<dckx_> tatertots: done
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> dckx_: share url/link here
<dckx_> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192295/
<azizLIGHT> how come i cant get this version 0.8.8-0ubuntu1 of xboxdrv from https://launchpad.net/~grumbel/+archive/ubuntu/ppa . my apt-cache policy looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192299/
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers devices|pastebinit
<tatertots> dckx_: it might take a few seconds to show something..give it time
<tatertots> dckx_: share url/link here
<dckx_> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192306/
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, that ppa is only valid for trusty
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04?
<azizLIGHT> isnt that trusty
<bazhang> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT,  yes, so you get 0.8.5
<OerHeks> not 0.8.8-0ubuntu1
<azizLIGHT> why cant i get 0.8.8
<azizLIGHT> they didnt make it available for trusty 14.04 in the ppa?
<Guest11832> #tatertots http://imgur.com/kuLdgR4
<tatertots> dckx_: let's talk a little bit about what you did before that landed you in a situation where you couldn't boot ubuntu normally...what exactly did you do to arrive in that circumstance?
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT,  filter on wily, that one gets 0.8.8 https://launchpad.net/~grumbel/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+index?field.series_filter=wily
<OerHeks> and wily is dead
<azizLIGHT> wow ok
<azizLIGHT> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<bazhang> Guest11832, both fedora and ubuntu server are running in a vbox on MacOS?
<tatertots> Guest11832: ah i see
<azizLIGHT> hmmm, so ive bought like 3 different xbox controllers: xbox 360 (works with xpad and xboxdrv both), xbox one controller without bluetooth (cannot get it to recognize in either xpad or xboxdrv) and a new xbox one controller with bluetooth (also not recognized in xpad or xboxdrv)
<dckx_> tatertots: OK. So I have this laptop with an Nvidia GPU and an Intel GPU. In order for it to be more energy efficient (battery lasts 10hrs in windows) I needed to find a way to alternate between Nvidia and Intel GPUs... So I found this guide http://www.zaxrosenberg.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-16-04-on-a-gigabyte-aero-14-laptop-part-ii-graphics-drivers-and-troubleshooting/ which is specifically tailored towards my laptop. That guide in turn
<dckx_> references this youtube video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nGbWE-pvIE ... So I basically followed that guy's instructions, and when I rebooted, everthing was messed up.
<tatertots> Guest11832: are you not able to use the apple chooser menu thing after bringing one of the vm's to focus to navigate the virtualbox vm's menu subsystem?
<Guest11832> any idea ?
<tatertots> dckx_: ah i see
<dckx_> tatertots: I still would like to be able to switch between GPUs, as I mostly use this laptop to do simple things, but from time to time I will need GPU power
<Guest11832> nope
<bazhang> Guest11832, you are having issues using a vbox on MacOS
<azizLIGHT> so the ids are idProduct=028e idProduct=02dd idProduct=02ea
<azizLIGHT> what am i supposed to do to get xboxdrv even 0.8.5 to work with xbox one controllers
<tatertots> Guest11832: you'll want to head over to the dedicated #vbox chat room then,
<azizLIGHT> 02dd and 02ea
<Guest11832> is strange because i have like 5 or 6 VM´s on my virtualbox and they all work fine except when i am on fedora terminal
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>    optirun -vv -debug bash &> ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> dckx_: let me know when it's been done
<bazhang> Guest11832, those are either macOS or vbox issues
<Guest11832> i see , thanks for the help guys
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, i have no xbox controller, but this post gives an answer that kernel 4.0 should work fine, or try other answers? your grumbel ppa answer is there also. http://askubuntu.com/questions/165210/how-do-i-get-an-xbox-360-controller-working
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, you might want to upgrade to 16.04, seems to weork perfectly
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: the grumbel ppa gives a userspace driver without kernel upgrade... if i try kernel upgrade u have missed my messages in this chatroom about the mess it created when i tried to upgrade to HWE stack kernel on 14.04
<dckx_> tatertots: not sure what is going on, but nothing happens...
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, i remember, but why not upgrade 2 16.04?
<tatertots> dckx_: thats normal and expected....you weren't supposed to see anything happen there
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>      cat ~/nfo.nfo|pastebinit
<Guest53501> hello
<tatertots> dckx_: but now i expect you to post a url/link
<Guest53501> can anybody help me install piavpn on ubuntu?  im on day 3. their custmoer service is no help
<dckx_> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192360/
<Guest53501> i was wondering if a paste could do that
<tatertots> dckx_: good job
<tatertots> dckx_: notice the INFO and ERROR lines in that last link?
<dckx_> tatertots: yes
<Guest53501> i was wondering if a paste could do that/
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i have a lotta ppa, so i will probably have to do clean install i think
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: means a lot of time
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: to get back to how my system is now
<tatertots> dckx_: so the mission becomes to satisfy those deficiencies
<dckx_> tatertots: gotta pick up laundry, brb
<tatertots> dckx_: ok cool beans
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: best option for me is probably 16.04 i guess. but i need to order a hdd so i can do a full dd backup of my sda before i attempt it
<archetech> gnome-shell --version
<archetech> GNOME Shell 3.23.92
<archetech> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu Zesty Zapus (development branch)"
<archetech> VERSION_ID="17.04"
<archetech> nice
<azizLIGHT> but before i attempt such an upgrade, how can i know for sure that the controller will work on 16.04? how do i get this data/information besides randomly polling the channel if anyone has a xbox one controller and if it works on 16.04 and how they got it to work, what idProduct it shows in kern.log and what method: xpad or xboxdrv, and what version of that method?
<azizLIGHT> and how do i tell what version of xpad module do i have
<azizLIGHT> because i see theres updated xpad modules on github
<azizLIGHT> and that might be worht a shot as well
<jeffreylevesque> Is there a log for updates between package versions in apt-get?
<jeffreylevesque> I just installed a newer libxml2-utils
<azizLIGHT> jeffreylevesque: try /var/log/apt/history.log
<jeffreylevesque> And I don't have bandwidth to rebuild my dev environment to test if it breaks my app
<azizLIGHT> jeffreylevesque: try /var/log/apt/term.log for the actual terminal output
<azizLIGHT> it will say unpacking xyz version over abc version
<jeffreylevesque> Well the the update is in version control
<azizLIGHT> i probably misunderstood your quetsion lol
<jeffreylevesque> My unit tests supposedly tests the app
<jeffreylevesque> But I can't manually test the app
<jeffreylevesque> So I want to check what has changed
<jeffreylevesque> There has to be a release page
<jeffreylevesque> Never mind the package is only used by my linter, and ran by Travis CI
<jeffreylevesque> So I will trivially know if it works
<jeffreylevesque> But the bullet here
<azizLIGHT> hmm so how do i tell what version of a kernel module i have? trying to check if i should update xpad or not
<dckx> tatertots:
<S0bait> Hello, I wan to add something to pythonpath but not if it is already there. How would I go about doing something like that?
<S0bait> the command to add to pythonpath is : export PYTHONPATH=$PYTHONPATH:/<path_to_modules>
<tatertots> dckx: yo
<S0bait> anyone?
<tatertots> dckx: did you finish laundry?
<dckx> tatertots: sort of. I have to get the stuff from the dryer in 38min
<dckx> tatertots: but yes, so, I had asked if you had any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting
<tatertots> dckx: well the whole link and youtube video you were using as a guide....not a huge fan of the results it produced for you
<dckx_> tatertots: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nGbWE-pvIE
<tatertots> dckx: i'd like to take a more methodical approach
<dckx_> tatertots: I followed the video, but at the beginning this guy provides the terminal version
<dckx_> tatertots: sorry I thought you asked for the link again.
<dckx_> tatertots: methodological sounds good
<tatertots> dckx_: as you may remember from observing http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192360/ no driver was picked up, and as you may remember from http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192306/ there are several being offered to you or at your disposal
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>     apt list --installed|grep nvid|pastebinit
<dckx_> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192519/
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>    sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-378
<tatertots> dckx_: let me know when done
<Anon5213461343> Computer won't stay in suspend. Keeps powering back on immediately.
<Anon5213461343> demsg: [Firmware Bug]: cpu 0, try to use APIC500 (LVT offset 0) for vector 0xf9, but the register is already in use for vector 0x400 on another cpu
<Anon5213461343> Anyone know what causes this? Suspend was working yesterday,
<dckx_> tatertots: I got a configuring secure boot window... It seems I will be prompted to disable it. Should I do so?
<tatertots> dckx_: yes of course
<pooonface> I wanted to ask something if anyone's online.
<dckx_> tatertots: ok, done
<tatertots> dckx_: you have to get rid of that...i would have figured you would have done that long ago
<pooonface> From Where does Synaptic pulls out packages? From whose repository?
<dckx_> tatertots: I didn't even know that existed until now
<tatertots> dckx_: i'm glad that came up...we need to have a little talk about that
<pooonface> Synapse*
<vlab> got a serial to usb adapter. dmesg | grep tty reports that it's seen as a ch341-uart device. as i understand it, this one work with USB3.0. I've connected it to a USB2.0 port on the motherboard IO, turned off USB3.0 support in UEFI, lsusb -t reports each hub using echi-pci instead of xhci. however, setserial -g /dev/ttyUSB0 says "Cannot get serial info: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<vlab> any ideas?
<vlab> thought about creating a VM, giving it USB 2.0 controller, and doing USB redirection but still says Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Bashing-om> tatertots: dckx_ A Tgought here - conflict between bumblebee-nvidia and nvidia-prime as the graphic's controller ?
<vlab> nothing shows up on minicom. can confirm that the router console port works since it sends output to minicom on another device i had laying around which has a plain serial port exposed
<tatertots> dckx_: with the advent of windows 8 and systems and motherboard that were made after it's arrival, there's this thing called secure boot, you can usually find it in your bios, under certain circumstances it should be disabled/turned off
<tatertots> dckx_: that will conclude our little talk about secure boot...now back to the nitty gritty
<vlab> pooonface, typically /etc/apt/sources.list
<vlab> shoudl contain default ubuntu repos
<pooonface> Oh so basically it accesses the repository of whichever distribution we are using?
<tatertots> dckx_: you may be asked to visit your bios momentarily to confirm the status of secure boot...but we will cross that bridge when we get there...just wanted to give you a little heads up..just in case you have bios phobia as many end users do...just to put you on notice that if you have such phobia you'll need to get over it at this time
<dckx_> tatertots: no such phobia, luckily (or unluckily)...
<pooonface> Wait I mean Synaptic Package Manager
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>    optirun -vv -debug bash &> ~/nfo2.nfo
<vlab> im pretty sure that's deprecated and isn't included by  default any more
<dckx_> Bashing-om: thanks for your comment, I will defer to tatertots on that one
<vlab> "Synaptic is no longer installed by default in Ubuntu 11.10, however it is still useful in some situations"
<tatertots> Bashing-om: yes that is very logical and plausible, the results of the link he's about to post next will be a good indicator
<tatertots> Bashing-om: well not next...but in a moment
<vlab> anyone got a working driver for ch341-uart for 16.04lts?
<dckx_> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192565/
<acheron-b> wow, lots of people here
<vlab> mostly bots, loggers, and idlers
<Bashing-om> dckx_: tatertots Has the lead here .
<tatertots> dckx_: how did you produce this link you just posted above?
<dckx_> tatertots: with the same command you provided last time, but replaced nfo for nfo2
<tatertots> dckx_: good deal..that's acceptable
<acheron-b> had the grub2 failure on install, had to let mint go ...
<tatertots> dckx_: ok we're going to do some gpu toggling....but before we do that i want you to know how the toggling works in case you need to recover
<dckx_> tatertots: I'm all eyes
<tatertots> dckx_: sudo prime-select nvidia       and    sudo prime-select intel
<tatertots> dckx_: any time a toggle is done...you must at minimum log out and log back in and or reboot
<tatertots> dckx_: toggles do not take effect properly unless you do so
<tatertots> dckx_: also note you are using nvidia-378 and while it is the most recent of the offerings from driver manager, we may explore other versions if it does not produce acceptable result in a moment
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>    sudo prime-select nvidia &> ~/nfo3.nfo
<tatertots> dckx_: i believe you already know what i'll be wanting to see next
<lee1> exit
<lee1> ex
<dckx_> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192590/
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>    glxinfo|grep OpenGL|pastebinit
<tatertots> dckx_: let me know if you get error...my gut says it's very possible
<dckx_> tatertots: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<dckx_> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<jbp> Hey gang. Hope that all is well
<jbp> Anyone ever used Protux?
<acheron-b> hello jbp
<tatertots> dckx_: ok i want you to press ctrl+alt+backspace  but don't be shocked by what occurs just log back in and meet me back here
<dckx_> tatertots: nothing happens
<tatertots> dckx_: hmmm interesting
<tatertots> dckx_: log out and log back in to the computer
<dckx_> tatertots: ok I'm back
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>    glxinfo|grep OpenGL|pastebinit
<dckx_> tatertots: gotta get cloth from dryer, brb
<tatertots> dckx_: cool beans
<Padawan> I was having network problems and i found this: [ethtool -s enp3s5 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off] which fix the issue, but how do i execute this every time the computer boots?
<tatertots> dckx_: when you get back run the command above and share link or let me know if error...then we'll have another little chat
<dckx_> tatertots: done. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192718/
<tatertots> dckx_: yay! a link
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>     nvidia-settings &> ~/nfo4.nfo
<tatertots> dckx_: did the nvidia utility open?
<dckx_> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> dckx_: good...close it
<tatertots> dckx_: i believe you already know what i want to see next
<dckx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192756/
<tatertots> dckx_: we'll have a little chat about what shows in the link you are about to post...assuming things went as planned..and i believe we are on target
<tatertots> dckx_: remember when i mentioned nvidia-378 while it was the most current that if it does not produce, we may explore other versions
<tatertots> dckx_: did you read the message in the link you just posted
<tatertots> ?
<dckx_> tatertots: yes and yes
<dckx_> tatertots: the previous installation failed to create a registry key file that is now needed
<tatertots> dckx_: now before we explore other versions, i believe you have a setting that will stifle any version of the nvidia driver...and that is "secure boot'
<tatertots> dckx_: i know , i know ...you're probably thinking to yourself "but i disabled it"
<tatertots> dckx_: well you actually have to do it from bios...but i like to be %110 certain about things so we will confirm this
<dckx_> tatertots: we will confirm that I have to do it from bios?
<dckx_> tatertots: or should I go ahead and reboot and disable it now?
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>      sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-378
<tatertots> dckx_: if i hear one peep about secure boot...off to bios you go
<dckx_> tatertots: ok I see what you are doing
<dckx_> tatertots: done, no secure boot prompt
<tatertots> dckx_: ok good
<tatertots> dckx_: not a peep about secure boot....there is one thing lingering http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192756/  i now have a bone to pick with nvidia-378
<tatertots> dckx_: we will remove 378 and go with the previous version and determine if it will behave properly
<dckx_> tatertots: ok
<tatertots> dckx_: don't remove it yet...i need to cross reference what versions are at your disposal...i have about a zillion tabs open
<tatertots> dckx_: found it http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192306/
<tatertots> dckx_: i'm surprised 367 isn't in there but no big deal
<dckx_> tatertots: why is that surprising?
<tatertots> dckx_: we can do this two ways...(1) you can use the gui to select/enable the 375 driver or (2) we do it from command line and i have you make links so i can confirm the process went as planned
<tatertots> dckx_: your choice
<dckx_> tatertots: (2)
<tatertots> dckx_: the problem i have with 378 as you've seen is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192756/
<tatertots> dckx_: in terminal>     sudo apt remove nvid*
<dckx_> tatertots: done
<tatertots> dckx_: now we will install the elder version and test it
<tatertots> dckx_: sudo apt install nvidia-375
<dckx_> tatertots: 1:56s left
<tatertots> dckx_: you will need to log out and back in and or reboot after installation
<tatertots> dckx_: i also notice that prime is not supported on your system so after installation i'd like you to go into bios and investigate for two things, one is secure boot, if you see it kill it, two is the ability to declare a gpu PCI-E/PEG primary graphics selection
<tatertots> dckx_: you can meet me back at this location to continue
<lira> oi
<dckx_> tatertots: ok, brb
<MannyLNJ> Hi. I have two systems on 16.04 and a Windows 7 system, I am unable to see a SAMBA share that is on system A from either System B (The Ubuntu) or a Windows 7 system. Is this the right channel for help or should I ask in SAMBA?
<dckx> tatertots: bad news, I guess. First. I couldn't find anything regarding gpu PCO-E/PEG. Second, I disabled the only thing that seemed related to Secure Boot. Then, I booted into ubuntu but I only get a black screen
<dckx> tatertots: I am in recovery mode now
<tatertots> dckx: that's actually a good thing
<dckx> tatertots: then let me rephrase: I have great news
<tatertots> dckx: standby
<tatertots> dckx: in terminal>    cat /var/log/syslog|grep NVRM|pastebinit
<tatertots> dckx: let me know if you get error
<dckx> tatertots: in terminal in recovery mode?
<tatertots> dckx: yep
<dckx> tatertots: "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting"
<tatertots> dckx: ok
<dckx> tatertots: sorry, had a typo
<dckx> tatertots: will do again
<tatertots> dckx: ok...that should produce something...it usually does
<tatertots> dckx: did you get any thing ?
<dckx> tatertots: ok, now it worked apparently, but couldn't be uploaded because I have no internet... I can go and get wired, but it is where my baby sleeps... so I cannot make to much noise, etc. How many more steps you think before I can boot into ubuntu and be wireless again?
<tatertots> dckx: ok we might be able to work it out without internet...i'll just have to borrow your eyes and you relay what you read back to me
<tatertots> dckx: in terminal>    cat /var/log/syslog|grep NVRM
<dckx> tatertots: binary file (standard input) matches
<tatertots> dckx: does lsmod show anything?
<dckx> tatertots: many things, but I can't scroll up... is there a "/p" clause or something like that?
<tatertots> dckx: lsmod|grep nouveau
<tatertots> dckx: is nouveau found?
<dckx> tatertots: didn't return anything
<tatertots> dckx: its hard to forecast how many more steps, this is a dynamic process based off the information that you return and how that information is evaluated
<dckx> tatertots: ok, I'll go get wired
<tatertots> dckx: ok
<Bashing-om> tatertots: my goto for drivers ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' might be instructive here .
<tatertots> Bashing-om: good idea
<dckx> tatertots: ok, wait
<dckx> tatertots: I'm almost ready
<tatertots> dckx: ok
<tatertots> dckx: black screen is good...means your system is likely trying to initialize that nvidia instead of intel.....long term nvidia users know all about some black screens lol
<dckx> tatertots: got internet... should run pastebin thjing again?
<tatertots> dckx: yep
<dckx> tatertots: gives connection error, but ping 8.8.8.8 is working
<tatertots> dckx: ok no worries
<tatertots> dckx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-375
<gdlapple> hi,can you help me ? i have a powerbook g4 with mintppc so i cant video you tubr\
<gdlapple> you tube
<dckx> tatertots: done
<tatertots> dckx: sudo service lightdm restart
<dckx> tatertots: failed to start light display manager
<dckx> tatertots: see systemctl status lightdm.service for details
<dckx> tatertots: also see journalctl -xe for details
<tatertots> dckx: cat /var/log/syslog|egrep "rror|ailed"|nc termbin.com 9999
<dckx> tatertots: nc: get addrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<tatertots> dckx: darn ok...try with pastebinit
<tatertots> dckx: cat /var/log/syslog|egrep "rror|ailed"|pastebinit
<tatertots> dckx: i might have to do this blin
<tatertots> dckx: i might have to do this blind
<dckx> tatertots: sockert error
<tatertots> dckx: cat /var/log/syslog|egrep "rror|ailed"|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<dckx> tatertots: I am connected through a wifi extender which has an output ethernet port (to avoid being in the room with the baby)... would it make things different if I connected straight to the router? As I said earlier, ping does work, so I am connected
<etotientz> how do i update to 16.10 from 16.04 via command line?
<dckx> tatertots: but I'm also still wireless in a way, right?
<tatertots> dckx: the above should work around name resolution
<tatertots> dckx: if it still doesn't work we got a network connectivity issue going on that you've already identified
<lotuspsychje> etotientz: you cant downgrade ubuntu, install clean
<lotuspsychje> !distupgrade | etotientz
<ubottu> etotientz: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/6k8e
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | etotientz
<ubottu> etotientz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tatertots> dckx:    dmesg|egrep "rror|ailed|Initial"|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<fishcooker> how to duplicate a server using the same configuration ?
<tatertots> dckx:    inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<dckx> tatertots: first one  http://termbin.com/gx76
<dckx> tatertots: second one  http://termbin.com/lnl5
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: the #ubuntu-server guys might know that one
<tatertots> dckx: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tatertots> dckx: i'm glad to see nvidia in the inxi output
<dckx> tatertots: I'm glad you are glad
<dckx> tatertots:  http://termbin.com/2lns
<tatertots> dckx: ok x didn't even try to load
<tatertots> dckx:    sudo apt purge nvid*
<dckx> tatertots: purge done
<tatertots> dckx: sudo apt install nvidia-378
<dckx> tatertots: done
<dckx> tatertots: reboot?
<tatertots> dckx: yep
<dckx> tatertots: ok... by the way, is reboot now the right way to reboot from command line?
<dckx> tatertots: ok so it is not booting... it starts loading ubuntu, then stops in a black screen which has one line about /dev/sda7... the past reboots, it would go past this screen, and just freeze in a different black screen... a blacker screen, if you will.
<tatertots> dckx: yeah sudo reboot should reboot system
<davido_> systemctl reboot is preferred.
<tatertots> dckx: can you reach a virtual console ctrl+alt+f2 and ctrl+alt+f7 to return
<davido_> man reboot: "These are legacy commands available for compatibility only."
<dckx> tatertots: nothing happens with either key combinations
<tatertots> dckx: can you use any commands in its current status?
<dckx> tatertots: I can't do anything... it is like a hardware freeze, it is completely unresponsive
<tatertots> dckx: power cycle it....usually holding in power button
<dckx> tatertots: ok
<dckx> tatertots: should I boot to ubuntu or recovery?
<tatertots> dckx: try to boot ubuntu
<tatertots> dckx: i'd like to get to look at some logs...but if it fails as before just power cycle and enter recovery
<dckx> tatertots: OK. I wasn't paying attention but boot failed again, now at a different point though
<fishcooker> noted lotuspsychje
<tatertots> dckx: go in recover and we'll see if we can get some logs
<dckx> tatertots: in recovery now
<pluta> what is the difference between /lib/systemd and /etc/systemd ?
<pluta> I usually put everything into /lib/systemd
<tatertots> dckx: cat /var/log/syslog     if it shows logs just say so and i'll send a second instruction that looks for something specific
<dckx> tatertots: tons of lines
<dckx> tatertots: still dumping stuff
<etotientz> i am getting this error http://pastebin.com/raw/Gh8W0Pw3
<tatertots> dckx: cat /var/log/syslog|egrep "nvid|NVRM|rror"
<tatertots> dckx: forgot to pastebin it
<tatertots> dckx: cat /var/log/syslog|egrep "nvid|NVRM|rror"|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<dckx> tatertots:  http://termbin.com/3uuj
<tatertots> dckx: apt list --installed|grep nvid
<tatertots> dckx: pastebin that
<dckx> tatertots: taking a long time
<dckx> tatertots: typo
<dckx> tatertots:  http://termbin.com/ki7w
<tatertots> dckx: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<tatertots> dckx: sudo apt update
<dckx> tatertots: it said graphics-drivers user or team does not exist
<tatertots> dckx: that may be your whole network/internet thing making it unreachable...did you ever connect directly to modem/router as you mentioned earlier?
<tatertots> dckx: not sure if you used those words verbatim but pastebinit and termbin.com fail under your current network setup
<dckx> tatertots: I am wired to the wifi extender... since pastebin was working, assumed it was all that was needed. The issue is that the router and this other laptop are in separate rooms... I can bring with me the one we are troubleshooting, but not this one... will have to run between places
<tatertots> dckx: ok no worries
<dckx> tatertots: I mean, but if that is what it takes, I'll do it. I was wondering if there was a way to know for sure it is a connectivity issue and not a typo
<tatertots> dckx: try it again
<tatertots> dckx: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<dckx> tatertots: ok, it doesn't let me do it. I will go and get wired directly... if it wodnloads, I'll also do apt update and then come back
<tatertots> dckx: ok
<etotientz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<etotientz>  always getting this error
<Bashing-om> etotientz: Pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install '. We see what the package manager thinks.
<dckx> tatertots: same thing
<tatertots> dckx: dmesg|egrep "nvid|NVRM|drm|DRM"
<dckx> tatertots:  http://termbin.com/ix7y
<dckx> tatertots: was pastebin needed?
<etotientz> http://pastebin.com/8d7VR6qa
<tatertots> dckx: no as long as i can see the nfo
<dckx> tatertots: ok
<dckx> tatertots: just ran the command again withouth termbin just in case
<Bashing-om> etotientz: Disable the CDROM source in software center . It is no longer required in the install .
<etotientz> http://pastebin.com/jPKXQMqy
<tatertots> dckx: ok that actually looks good...as if the module is loaded
<etotientz> ok,disabled,
<Bashing-om> etotientz: When the CDrom is disabled we continue "gzip: stdout: No space left on device " see what we can do .
<tatertots> dckx: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE
<Bashing-om> etotientz: Try as the package manager advises ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<dckx> tatertots: it says it is not a directory
<dckx> tatertots: my bad, typo
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/2lns (this is old termbin but output is the same)
<tatertots> dckx: sudo lshw -C display
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/s6ndd
<etotientz> Bashing-om I did autoremove
<Bashing-om> etotientz: I expect all better now . pastebin ' df -h ' .
<tatertots> dckx: ok we tried 378 and 375
<tatertots> dckx: 378 appears to be active but i can't get a good xlog look
<etotientz> http://pastebin.com/fm22iKS1
<Bashing-om> tatertots: A new one on me here , no driver for the Intel side !
<tatertots> Bashing-om: he made a bios change and it actived the nvidia resulting in black screen ...according to http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192756/ prime isn't supported so it may be a "either or"...kinda odd eh
<Bashing-om> etotientz: Yup. looks good. Now what ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<dckx> tatertots: Bashing-om: If you refer to me, I didn't change anything in the bios related to nvidia or pci-e... I didn't find anything related to GPU other than support acceleration, which was activated. I just disabled secure boot (or something that seemed to be related to secure boot)
<tatertots> dckx: optirun -vv -debug bash
<Bashing-om> tatertots: /var/log/gpu-manager.log says what ?
<tatertots> dckx: sudo sosreport
<uL4m0g> newbie here, does ubuntu have good firewall like like windows ZoneAlarm or Comodo?
<tatertots> dckx: you can skip case number by pressing enter again
<Bashing-om> dckx: Did not want to distract you . tatertots has it under control . Just looking over yall's shoulder .
<lotuspsychje> !UFW | uL4m0g
<ubottu> uL4m0g: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<dckx> tatertots: cannot do termbin with this, it says at the end "use netcat", I don't know what it means... in any case, it says the configured driver is nvidia, but bumblebee daemon has not been started uet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect
<etotientz> quick question,how do we tag users,on chat?not relevant to this channel btw...
<Bashing-om> !tab | et
<ubottu> et: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tatertots> dckx: i noticed you had bumble bee here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192519/
<acheron-b> etotientz: you mean like this?
<etotientz> yes
<tatertots> dckx: that was earlier...but now it's gone here http://termbin.com/ki7w
<acheron-b> type ach[tab key] ...
<etotientz> Bashing-om, thanks!
<tatertots> dckx: none of my instructions called it verbatim
<etotientz> and acheron-b too !!
<acheron-b> etotientz: cools, you got it!
<Bashing-om> etotientz: Happy2help :) All good now ?
<dckx> tatertots: I don't know, maybe with the nvidia purge?
<tatertots> dckx: we will try to put you on nouveau
<tatertots> dckx: sudo apt purge nvid*
<tatertots> dckx: afer its done do this
<tatertots> dckx: ls -lh /etc/modprobe.d|pastebinit         if pastebin does not work use an alternate method..i'm sure you've learn a bit/few by now ;)
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/co5n
<tatertots> dckx: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tatertots> dckx: cat /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf
<dckx> tatertots: should I termbin those? (in general, should I termbin everything?)
<tatertots> dckx: yes termbin everything
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/8sjy (blacklist)
<etotientz> working on it Bashing-om..
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/ydb8 (bumblebee)
<tatertots> dckx: sudo update-initramfs
<dckx> tatertots: I need to specify an option
<tatertots> dckx: sudo update-initramfs -u
<tatertots> dckx: forgot the -u my bad
<tatertots> dckx: sudo rm -rf /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf
<dckx> tatertots: initrams http://termbin.com/kwlh
<tatertots> dckx: after you remove that bumblebee.conf file
<tatertots> dckx: run sudo update-initramfs -u again
<tatertots> dckx: don't worry about termbin ing it
<tatertots> dckx: after it updates see if ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x, if not reboot
<dckx> tatertots: ok... I just did it because it said soething about possible missing firmware
<dckx> tatertots: in any case, I did it and the output was the same as the first time
<tatertots> dckx: does ctrl+alt+backspace do anything
<dckx> tatertots: no
<tatertots> dckx: sudo modprobe nouveau
<tatertots> dckx: did it error?
<dckx> no
<tatertots> dckx: lsmod|grep nouveau
<tatertots> dckx: was it found/shown?
<tatertots> dckx: results my show in red font/text color
<dckx> tatertots: there are results with the word nouveau written in red
<tatertots> dckx: ok good
<tatertots> dckx: sudo update-initramfs -u
<tatertots> dckx: after that reboot
<tatertots> dckx: i guess you could also just log out an in again
<dckx> tatertots: ok rebooting, boot into ubuntu?
<dckx> tatertots:  all this time I have been in recovery though
<tatertots> dckx: yes try ubuntu...if fails go recovery
<dckx> tatertots: it booted
<tatertots> dckx: inxi -Fxxrzc0
<tatertots> dckx: put that to pastebin
<dckx> tatertots: mouse not working though
<dckx> tatertots: i mean trackpad
<tatertots> dckx: ctrl+alt+t should open terminal
<tatertots> dckx: sudo lshw -C display
<dckx> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24193557
<tatertots> dckx: is it using nouveau driver? ...theres a line that says configuration=<driver name>
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/oswt
<tatertots> dckx: ok back on intel
<tatertots> dckx: intel w/o trackpad though ..so we'll try to address that
<tatertots> dckx: xinput list         you can send that to pastebin
<Bashing-om> tatertots: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bumblebee/testing/ubuntu xenial main " Purge it as it no longer serves a purpose ?
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/vihn
<tatertots> dckx: i don't know how i feel about /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf existing without bumblebee
<tatertots> Bashing-om: yeah i'm with ya...that ppa is making the hair on the back of my neck stand up
<lotuspsychje> bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime for optimus cards
<tatertots> dckx: nuke that ppa for bumblebee-testing
<dckx> tatertots: if you don't know how you feel, imagine how do I feel
<dckx> tatertots: meaning? remove it?
<tatertots> dckx: yeah ppapurge it
<tatertots> whats the thing for the chat bot to do the thing with ppa purge
<tatertots> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bashing-om> dckx: tatertots try as ' sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/testing ' .
<dckx> tatertots: it's gone
<dckx> tatertots: I mean, now it is
<dckx> tatertots: sorry, I actually got a message... two versions of bumblebee.conf., one original, one modified by me... it asks what I should do. install package version, keep mine, show differentces, or start a shell
<seeit> Hi my sound stopped working out of the onboard audio device when I'm pretty sure the only thing I changed was the locale, the sound still works for the hdmi devices out of my monitors built-in sound
<Bashing-om> dckx: tatertots I do not know that ppa-purge now also removes the source . might check and make sure ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<tatertots> dckx: keep yours...we can try and track it down and nuke it after that pesky ppa is gone
<dckx> tatertots: ok, done
<tatertots> dckx: tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<tatertots> dckx: does the bumblebee sourse still exist
<tatertots> source
<dckx> tatertots: can't scroll to see, so I termedbin it
<tatertots> dckx: ok
<dckx> http://termbin.com/jtgl
<tatertots> dckx: ok cool
<tatertots> dckx: i noticed the graphics drivers ppa is there also now...even though it showed some form of error or message when you were initially attempting to add it
<dckx> tatertots: Yes, I thought the youtube guy made me add it
<Bashing-om> tatertots: Keep in mind " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu xenial main " an update/upgrade brings in the nvidia driver .
<Fla_2016> tatertots: !
<etotientz> my ubuntu always hangs when i try to shut it down..help!!
<tatertots> dckx: ok is ⎜   ↳ RAPOO RAPOO 2.4G Wireless Device        	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<tatertots>  some wireless mouse/kb you have plugged in??
<dckx> tatertots: yes, but not being used... they trackpad stopped working though.
<tatertots> Fla_2016: hello there
<Fla_2016> tatertots: Hello, do you remember my problem with sblaster' :-)
<tatertots> Fla_2016: yes i remember
<tatertots> dckx: dpkg -l|grep nvid
<Fla_2016> tatertots: tatertots: it's still a problem :-(
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/lggp
<tatertots> dckx: awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tatertots> dckx: pastebin that
<tatertots> Fla_2016: was it no sound at all or distorted sound...i can't remember
<dckx> tatertots: http://termbin.com/ai7f
<tatertots> dckx: just out of curiosity, any specific reason for the nearly bleed edge kernel?
<dckx> tatertots: I am so noob I do not understand your question
<radfactz> Did trump say Obama wiretapped him to stop all the fake media from saying they have leaks of Russian interference from unnamed sources?
<tripelb> I want to use my keyboard touchpad and a window on my laptop screen to control and view my android phone. (I think the phone goes in debug mode, all the software to do it is on the computer and i need a USB connection (and a charged phone cause it will not hat
<tripelb> Charge while connected)) What do I use?
<tripelb> 14.04 or 16.04
<quesker> just finished my ubuntu project.  thank god.  bye thanks for the help
<jvjb> hi, i am having issues with a kworker thread taking 100%cpu, i've run perf -> http://pastebin.com/pDpy4E5R but really not sure how to continue
<Daisy> codeblocks is very buggy! i cant compile my programs,plz help!
<jvjb> i'm on 16.10, i have nvidia drivers 378
<tatertots> dckx: no worries i noticed you upped to 4.8 and was wondering if you had read some kernel change log that showed some fix that applied to you
<Daisy> i am on 16.04.2
<Daisy> so should i downgrade?
<dckx> tatertots: so if I install xorg, that would fix my trackpad, right? but would it affect something else?
<jvjb> I haven't found the that disabling long running process eg dropbox, drive, crashplan have helped,
<jvjb> neither has disabling the gpu through nvidia prime and logging in again, or disabling wifi
<Daisy> are there any intel Display drivers for ubuntu?
<tatertots> dckx: there are several xorg packages or packages that contain xorg....would you happen to have or know the full verbatim name of the package you are considering for installation?
<dckx> tatertots: no... earlier today, I just did sudo apt install xorg and that fixed the trackpad issue... I thought it was one package only
<Daisy> are there any intel Display drivers for ubuntu?
<jvjb> i've also set the swappiness value to 0 thinking it might be related to swap space - still no effect
<Daisy> someone please answer my question
<tatertots> dckx: you could try it...if it has any major negative implications you could purge it after testing
<Ben64> !patience | Daisy
<ubottu> Daisy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Daisy> ok ubottu! i will wait
<jvjb> does anyone have experience with perf that can suggest a way of at least narrowing down a kernel worker problem?
<dckx> tatertots: didn't work. Anyway, thank you so much for your help, I could've not expected anyone to be so committed to help
<jvjb> or if someone can confirm if "swapper" in perf is actually related to swap partition somehow?
<tatertots> dckx: no problem, if you ever decide to attempt it again...try on 4.4 first
<dckx> tatertots: just to conclude... is my gpu issue solved? I mean, I know I'm back in ubuntu so yes, but... It is not working so I can alternate between nvidia and intel, right?
<jvjb> Command:swapper Symbol:intel_idle --- any ideas?
<Fla_2016> tatertots: look when you have some free minutes :-)
<etotientz> Ubuntu does not shut down !!
<uL4m0g> newbie here, im trying to install ubuntu and i run across UEFI, what's the benefit of it? should i just disable it thru bios and run the ubuntu installer again
<dckx> tatertots: anyway, thank you so much again. Hopefully I will not come back anytime soon to bother.
<dckx> Bashing-om: thank you too
<dckx> OerHeks: thank you too
<radfactz> Cities in USA have become Haiti. In times of crisis chaos will erupt. Worse than new Orleans.
<Bashing-om> dckx: No problem , I learn too . uf ya decide to remain with nouveau driver , there are open source means to switch graphics sets .
<Fla_2016> tatertots: ok, now do you've some free minutes?
<noob_5325253> hi
<noob_5325253> is anyone online?
<jvjb> pretty quiet, i'll try again later in the weekend.
<ryzokuken> hey everyone!
<mono89> hi, is there the pisibility to see the current electricity consumption of the maschine? Maybe in Toolbar?
<ryzokuken> needed a little help.
<ryzokuken> was kinda frustrated with Ubuntu GNOME, was thinking of installing Ubuntu Unity 16.10
<ryzokuken> people say I need to make partitions and mount different directories (esp. /home) on them because I'm a distro hopper
<ryzokuken> needed help and advice regarding that
<hateball> mono89: unless it's a laptop, there's no reliable way I know of
<hateball> mono89: apart from servers that have special onboard modules for such things
<hateball> mono89: and with a laptop, you can use powertop, dunno if there's any gui applets or such
<Fla_2016> what a lag! :-)
<hateball> ryzokuken: there's no need to reinstall at all as long as you run Ubuntu
<ryzokuken> I have installed other DEs on the same system in the past
<ryzokuken> hateball: but it's usually messy
<hateball> ryzokuken: Why would it be?
<ryzokuken> and breaks a lot of stuff
<ryzokuken> dunno, usually I've migrated from GNOME-based DEs to KDE or the other way round
<ryzokuken> maybe GNOME to Unity would be easier?
<ryzokuken> especially because mine is an LTS release?
<hateball> ryzokuken: Probably, due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<hateball> but one can work around that
<ryzokuken> hateball: anyway, do you think GNOME->Unity will be a smooth transition?
<ryzokuken> also, my computer is pretty light on specs, so would keeping two DEs simultaneously affect performance?
<mono89> hateball: Ok thank you, its a laptop, so i will go for the search of a gui applet, thank you!
<freakingOut> Anyone home? looking for some help
<doubtful> how do I install this on ubuntu https://github.com/yakyak/yakyak?
<pushpak> ubuntu says system program problem detected!! what should i do now??
<freakingOut> Hey! Ubuntu is only loading the bash interface on boot up and not the GUI. What gives?
<hateball> ryzokuken: there's no difference in performance if you have multiple DEs installed. You only run one at a time anyhow
<pushpak> ubuntu says system program problem detected!! what should i do now??
<pushpak> Drone: Nobody is answering my question
<ryzokuken> BTW, hateball how stable is 16.10 to be precise?
<ryzokuken> should I upgrade?
<hateball> ryzokuken: and I dunno about gnome, unity etc, as I run only kde plasma
<momomo> i am on ubuntu 16 ... trying to run locate command but not working .. has it been replaced by something else/
<momomo> >
<momomo> ?
<hateball> ryzokuken: well the idea is that 16.04 is "stable", but I have no issues with 16.10. just be aware you'll need to keep upgrading every 6-9 months if you dont stick to LTS
<hateball> !doesntwork | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<freakingOut> how do i save and exit in emacs
<pushpak> hello?
<pushpak> i asked my question
<pushpak> but nobody answered
<daniele_> ciao
<daniele_> sono nuovo
<daniele_> come funziona?
<hateball> !it | Guest25711
<ubottu> Guest25711: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pushpak> i am having problems with mouse jumps
<pushpak> i am having problems with mouse jumps
<pushpak> i am having problems with mouse jumps
<tatertots> Fla_2016: you still around
<sobersabre> hi. I'm trying to make t460s broadband modem to work. I came to a conclusion I need to 1) modify how the driver initializes 2) how udev sets up the device file (and thus allow group 'dialout' read/write access) 3) add my user to 'dialout' group
<sobersabre> so to achieve 1) I created a file /etc/modprobe.d/ncm.conf and set there: options cdc_ncm prefer_mbim=N
<sobersabre> adding user to group is pretty easy so that's done too. so now I'm at 2) - trying to properly mess up udev rules to not break anything else and make modem device be created with proper ownership/perms.
<sobersabre> lsusb shows Sierra device at: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1199:9079 Sierra Wireless, Inc.
<sobersabre> but there is a **itload of devices initialized by udev. how can I be sure my device is initialized properly by my file and not by another file?
<sobersabre> and, maybe I'm repeating something already solved ? (well if so, not well enough, b/c my setup doesn't work "out of the box")
<Aliekezhi> hi, using the proprietary intel drivers, I'm having weird issues when plugging several screens (resolution not detected correctly, and no scaled). Do you think I should use the free drivers ?
<ducasse> Aliekezhi: proprietary intel drivers? where are those from?
<Aliekezhi> ducasse, from the automatic selection from ubuntu of proprietary drivers
<ducasse> Aliekezhi: do you mean 'intel-microcode'?
<Aliekezhi> ducasse, yes, so proprietary firmware I guess
<ducasse> Aliekezhi: those are cpu microcode updates.
<Aliekezhi> ducasse, can this be responsible of the weird resolution problems I'm encoutering ?
<ducasse> Aliekezhi: i doubt it, but i guess it's _possible_. it would surprise me, though.
<ducasse> Aliekezhi: which ubuntu version is this?
<ryzokuken> damn.
<ryzokuken> It happened again
<ryzokuken> installed Unity on Ubuntu GNOME, and it's broken.
<ryzokuken> :(
<ryzokuken> people say that installing other DEs and switching works, but it never did for me.
<ryzokuken> my wallpaper just turns up black can anyone help me fix it?
<akik> ryzokuken: did you get any error messages during the unity installation?
<akik> ryzokuken: try creating a new user account and login with that
<taha> hello people
<Mrokii> Hello. If I use the hosts-file to prevent a computer from reaching certain URLs, do I have to log out and back in to make the hosts-file work or will it work once I changed the file?
<taha> can anyone help me
<Ben64> taha: not until you ask your question
<taha> ok
<taha> i want learn how can i control my computer
<Mrokii> That's too vague. What exactly do you want to control? What knowledge do you have?
<sobersabre> hm... I think I found my t460s sierra cellular modem solution **direction**
<sobersabre> is there an up-to-date modemmanager ppa for 16.04 ?
<sobersabre> I mean 1.6.x ?
<ducasse> sobersabre: did you search launchpad?
<sobersabre> ducasse: I am going to upgrade my kernel first. is there a 4.7 and up kernel for 16.04 ?
<sobersabre> I mean some kind of semi- provided by canonical
<Aliekezhi> ducasse, 16.04
<sobersabre> #I understand 'LTS' means "****ed-up with old and backports"
<ducasse> sobersabre: there is 4.8
<ducasse> sobersabre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mono89> hi, is there the posibility to encode the system after complete installation?
<sobersabre> ducasse: I see 4.8
<sobersabre> trying it out.
<sobersabre> ducasse: thanks.
<ducasse> sobersabre: np
<sobersabre> I am running the kernel.. no noticeable changes so far, which is good.
<sobersabre> ducasse: but the device is still not working :)
<sobersabre> any cellular modem geeks around here?
<bazhang> sobersabre, try ##networking
<sobersabre> bazhang: hm... they will probably tell me "what version of windows 10 do you have?"
<bazhang> sobersabre, how is it an ubuntu issue
<sobersabre> bazhang: I am on ubuntu, my cell modem doesn't work. is it related to #ubuntu?
<sobersabre> bazhang: just run: /ignore sobersabre@* -> I think this way we can get along very well
<ikevin> sobersabre, what is your modem?
<sobersabre> It's a Lenovo T460s, so: Sierra Wireless EM7455 Qualcomm Snapdragon X7 LTE-A
<sobersabre> ikevin: ^^^
<sobersabre> I see some implicit indications that in newer systems (With modemmanager 1.6.x and up) they should work.
<sobersabre> I may need to build my own package of modmemmanager, b/c I don't see a ppa with recent enough version for xenial.
<sobersabre> ikevin: I have installed 4.7+ kernel (4.8)
<OerHeks> according to this post, they are working on that sierra https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/381237
<ikevin> sobersabre, http://askubuntu.com/questions/747959/sierra-e7455-mobile-broadband-modem
<sobersabre> OerHeks ikevin: there are a lot of "blind kittens" attempts around, I'm aware of this. the above device is supposed to work with not the qmi
<sobersabre> I tend to rely on: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/ThinkPad-X1-Yoga-LTE-Sierra-EM7455-on-Linux-Ubuntu-16-04/td-p/3344299
<sobersabre> which refers to patches and problem descriptions.
<OerHeks> "supposed to work" is wild guess.
<OerHeks> lenovo, dell, same problems
<sobersabre> OerHeks: the link you posted clearly states "Possible solution, based on similar problem on Dell. Was not tested on real hardware:"
<OerHeks> sobreread the last part
<sobersabre> sorry, ikevin not OerHeks
<sobersabre> OerHeks: I tried the udev rules, with older kernel.
<sobersabre> followed it through - played with qmicli.
<sobersabre> both qmicli and modemmanager do see the device. but I'm not able to "enable" it.
<sobersabre> mbimcli does manage to communicate with the device.
<OerHeks> libmbim 1,14 that comes with modemmanager 1.6 might solve this, only available in yakety 16.10... you might want to try the live iso ?
<sobersabre> OerHeks: I was more thinking of packaging my own modemmanager 1.6 on xenial.
<sobersabre> but I hoped to find somebody's ppa for this :)
<sobersabre> OerHeks: this laptop is my work tool. I can live without cell modem (which is a backup solution)
<sobersabre> but I cannot delay deadlines due to bugs in yakety.
<sobersabre> OerHeks: do you read me?
<OerHeks> sobersabre, there is no ppa for that, build it from source yourself?
<sobersabre> yep.
<sobersabre> doing it now.
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/libmbim https://launchpad.net/modemmanager
<sobersabre> is there a sugaring/wrapping for pulling source packages from launchpad ?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/1.6.0-1
<OerHeks> I am not that good in build myself, but should not be that hard?
<sobersabre> OerHeks: the problem is distro specific deps. f**k
<sobersabre> I need to update some related packages. libmbim-glib, libqmi-glib, etc.
<sobersabre> this smells rat.
<OerHeks> sobersabre, easy way is upgrading to yakkety, period.
<sobersabre> what does backports team do?! isn't it their ...
<bazhang> sobersabre, no cursing here
<sobersabre> bazhang: I do not curse at all
<sobersabre> fsck is a filesystem check tool.
<bazhang> sobersabre, that includes the **
<sobersabre> bazhang: haven't I asked you to /ignore me ?
<bazhang> sobersabre, it's a channel rule, respect it
<cfhowlett> sobersabre, this ^^
<sobersabre> I do respect channel rules.
<sobersabre> cfhowlett: so yakkety yak.... how scary
<sobersabre> is there 'backports' related ubuntu channel around ?
<OerHeks> sobersabre, no seperate channel for that, enable backports and see if there is a port
<sobersabre> OerHeks: there is no. I was hoping to ask them why isn't modemmanager backported.
<ikevin> sobersabre, if dependancy are ok, you can try to install modemmanager from YY repo
<sylario> J'ai un problème étrange avec SSH
<cfhowlett> !fr | sylario
<ubottu> sylario: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sylario> sorry, i thought i was on the FR
<cfhowlett> restate the problem in English if you are comfortable with the language sylario
<sylario> I migrated a ubuntu VM from VMWare to VBox, and the certificate automatic login is now failing
<ikevin> sylario, if you wan't, i can help you in french on #ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> might want to consult #vbox channel, sylario
<sylario> i regenerated a private/pub on the VM, and added the key to authorized key, deleted the old one
<sylario> it does not work
<sylario> It's more of a ssh certificate problem i think
<ikevin> sylario, do you have errors on auth.log?
<sylario> auth .log trace nothing when the password prompt is displayed
<sylario> (with a tail -f)
<sylario> only trace is when i log off
<ikevin> sylario, and on syslog?
<sylario> nothing
<ikevin> strange, what kind of key are you using?
<sobersabre> ikevin: the dependencies are not 100% ok: modemmanager depends on libqmi and libmbim of yakety.
<ikevin> sobersabre, and you can't install them from yy?
<sobersabre> #is there a "dangers" reference for upgrading from xenial to yakety
<sobersabre> ?
<OerHeks> sobersabre, there is a funny apt command: apt-get build-dep
<sobersabre> ikevin: I am really not a big fun of mixing yakety with xenial.
<sylario> ikevin:  i am using ssh-keygen -t rsa
<sobersabre> OerHeks: that command takes source package of your distribution, and satisfies its dependencies.
<sylario> so RSA i guess
<sylario> I already check file permissions
<sobersabre> OerHeks: I'm taking another version, so it will (in the most optimistic scenario) fail to get its deps.
<sobersabre> OerHeks: also there are build deps and there are runtime deps.
<ikevin> sylario, does RSAAuthentication yes and PubkeyAuthentication yes in sshd_config?
<sylario> ikevin:  yes, and the server i want to connect has not changed ssh config since 2015
<Xatenev> Hi
<Xatenev> ls -lshr shows me crw-r--r--
<Xatenev> what does `c` stands for?
<Ben64> character device
<Xatenev> Aht hanks
<ikevin> sylario, are you defining the pub key in the authorized_keys?
<sylario> ikevin:  i used thoses commands : http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<sylario> so yes
<ikevin> sylario, it a correct way to add key
<sargantana> hello friends, is there a sperate channel for the 16.04 release?
<Ben64> no
<sylario> i have multiple key pair in the client .ssh folder, is it a problem?
<sargantana> Ben64 : ok thank you
<ikevin> sylario, nop, so the one used is the one defined on ssh_config
<sargantana> does anybody here have some experience with eyefinity on 14.04?
<tatertots> sargantana: just ask your real question...if someone can help they will
<sylario> ikevin:  that's it, it asked me for the passphrase key and now it works
<sylario> ikevin:  thx
<sylario> the change of VM may have cha,ge something that 'broke' previous private key
<ikevin> you welcome
<sylario> probably some fingerprinting on a S/N
<sargantana> got huge issues with installing the (propietary?) drivers aka catalyst control center on 16.04
<sargantana> read on the webs that ccc is currently just supported with 14.04 and not 16.04
<tatertots> sargantana: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> sargantana: when it's done...say so
<sargantana> seems like 16.10/16.04/15.10/15.04/14.10/14.04 have a backported HEW driver or something as the XServer does have problems.
<tatertots> sargantana: follow the instructions above, and make life easier on yourself ...(and everyone else)
<sargantana> tatertots sure thx
<tatertots> sargantana: when it's done...say so
<babamamacha> hi
<Andrija> Hellu
<Andrija> Ich spiele Pokemon GO jeden tag
<cfhowlett> !de | Andreas33
<ubottu> Andreas33: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cfhowlett> Andrija, ^^
<Andrija> Oi
<Andrija> ^_^
<anddam> is it normal to get these warnings/errors in nautilus on 16.04? https://gist.github.com/anddam/adfa948c24be8e9d1c6c8adfb1f33198
<OerHeks> anddam, yes
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> why is my ubuntu so slow at boot and shutdown/restart?
<OerHeks> linocisco, because .. how do we know?
<OerHeks> What ubuntu version, what hardware?
<linocisco> OerHeks, 16.04 x64. on Dell Inspiron 3443
<OerHeks> linocisco, you could look at 'systemd-analyze blame'or journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<pwater> upgrading ubuntu server from 14.04 has been a breeze!
<OerHeks> pwater, nice, no problems running services at all?
<pwater> not yet, still in the process actually. but so far so good
<cfhowlett> pwater, note the channel: #ubuntu-server
<pwater> ah yes, noted
<OerHeks> oh oke, see the releasenotes about php and sql changes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<pwater> ty
<wendico> hello, im a ubuntu 14 lts user. i tried to upgrade to 16 but on boot, on the ubuntu logo the screen keeps blinking changing from logo to command all the time and does not boot. Any tip of what happened?
<OerHeks> wendico, sounds like a videocard issue, see !nomodeset
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<linocisco> OerHeks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24194597/
<wendico> OerHeks, Thank you. Taking a look.
<craptalk> is it dangerous not to start firewalld?
<cfhowlett> craptalk, firewall is off by default
<craptalk> is it like my machine becoming open season for hackers?
<Night_> is it just me or is no.archive.ubuntu.com  down?
<Night_> unabel to reach ither from v4 or v6
<craptalk> cfhowlett: so is it okay tho?
<cfhowlett> craptalk, why do you NOT want the firewall?
<guszti> hi everybody!
<craptalk> cfhowlett: i want it, now i am asking for the truth?
<ppf> Night_: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/no.archive.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> craptalk, your machine is safer with the firewall.  don't want it?  don't use it.
<guszti> someone from hungary?
<ppf> !hungary
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<OerHeks> linocisco, anything odd in ~/.xsession-errors or is it growing?
<linocisco> OerHeks, what do you mean? I do not understand
<ppf> linocisco: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<ppf> or plot
<Night_> ppf:  httpd might be up
<Night_> but it came up again, i was unabe to update
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze critical-chain plot > filename.svg # gives a nice chart
<OerHeks> it has something to do with journal log, i guess, maybe ~/.xsession-errors
<linocisco> ppf, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24194623/
<backbox> hello
<ppf> this sounds ominous: ─systemd-journal-flush.service @8.199s +23.322s
<ppf> journalctl --disk-usage
<linocisco> ppf, so what should I do?
<linocisco> ppf, Archived and active journals take up 752.0M on disk.
<ppf> what filesystem is this?
<linocisco> ppf, how to check? ext4 I guess
<ppf> can you paste /etc/systemd/journald.conf
<linocisco> ppf, ok.
<ppf> look at the type in mount
<backbox> he everbody
<linocisco> ppf, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24194637/ (result of journald.conf)
<babamamacha> guys I know it's ubuntu channel but is there anyone who can help me out with my code in c I'm stuck
<EriC^^> babamamacha: what exactly
<bazhang> ##c babamamacha
<backbox> document for backbox
<cotin> Anyone that have managed to setup phpBB with nginx 1.10.0 on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ducasse> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ppf> linocisco: so, several options: switch storage to volatile, then logs won't get written to disk. Limit the SystemMaxUse to seomthing sensible
<cotin> I do not get the serverblock right..
<bazhang> backbox check their support channel
<backbox> thank's
<linocisco> ppf, may it make boot and shutdown faster?
<ppf> yes
<babamamacha> #c is closed
<ikonia> babamamacha: no it's not
<ikonia> it's ##
<ikonia> it's ##c
<babamamacha> oh it's not
<babamamacha> yea
<babamamacha> when I do #c it redirects me
<babamamacha> thanks I'll ask there then
<linocisco> ppf, i did. how to take it in effect asap. just reboot?
<ppf> yes, just reboot
<linocisco> ppf, ok.thanks .let me try
<ppf> (well restart journald for it to take effect, but reboot to notice)
<kasukka> any suggestions? i upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and claws-mail now crashes with the following:
<kasukka> claws-mail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhogweed.so.4: undefined symbol: __gmpn_cnd_add_n
<ikonia> kasukka: incompatible
<ppf> kasukka: how did you install claws?
<ikonia> it's complaining that a library it depends on has data it doesn't know what to do with (at a basic level)
<ppf> kasukka: 'cause there used to be a ppa for older ubuntus shipping the latest version
<kasukka> ikonia, ppdf: mine should be coming from the repository. both, libhogweed4 and claws-mail
<ikonia> kasukka: which repo
<kasukka> ikonia, what's the best way to verify?
<ikonia> kasukka: check the repo it comes from....
<ppf> kasukka: dpkg -s claws-mail
<ryzokuken> hey everyone! I had an issue regarding the Unity DE
<blut> Hello
<ryzokuken> is there any way I can avoid the application name from being truncated in the menubar? allow it to overflow?
<kasukka> ppf, ikonia: claws-mail:
<kasukka> Section: mail
<kasukka> Installed-Size: 3871
<kasukka> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<sobersabre> ikevin: I am on yakkety yak. like in the story: he touched the little bolt on the belly button, and his leg fell off.
<sobersabre> intel i219 NIC doesn't work :)
<kasukka> libhogweed4:
<kasukka> Section: libs
<kasukka> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<ryzokuken> kasukka: please don't spam the chatroom? Use pastebin.
<blut> When I use 'passwd' on my local machine to set a NIS password, the set password is SHA-512 encrypted, even though I have ENCRYPT_METHOD DES set
<kasukka> ikonia, ppf: does that verify it?
<blut> This was different until recently
<blut> What changed?
<kasukka> ryzokuken, right, thanks
<ryzokuken> np :)
<ikonia> kasukka: no
<sobersabre> OerHeks: I did the dangerous thing, updated to 16.10 and bad things started happening with some good things.
<sobersabre> modemmanager seems to integrate better with the cellular modem, but network manager doesn't show my ethernet card in the list.
<ryzokuken> someone had the exact same question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/809224/configure-unity-to-show-the-full-app-name-in-menu-bar
<ryzokuken> can anyone help? thanks.
<kasukka> ikonia, complete dpkg outputs: http://pastebin.com/LQp9ehd8
<sobersabre> I can scan networks, and get results, but I do not see it in network manager any more.
<OerHeks> i get a warning. "Ask Ubuntu requires external JavaScript from another domain, which is blocked or failed to load." and the page is not https ..  http://askubuntu.com/questions/809224/configure-unity-to-show-the-full-app-name-in-menu-bar
<ppf> kasukka: yeah, that's the package version
<OerHeks> someone trying to trump me?
<kasukka> ppf, just discovered i've got a local libgmp installed for some reason, which libhogweed is linked to. smells like my own fault
<ppf> i was about to suggest the same thing ;)
<ppf> remove that libgmp from your default lib search path and you should be good
<Guest19800> hola
<kasukka> ppf, it worked with 14.04 though. just a coincidence my local something used the same libgmp version as 14.04's libhogweed?
<ppf> yes
<Guest19800> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
<ppf> or one that's at least close enough for libhogweed to work
<Guest19800> hii
<ikonia> Guest19800: please don't seak
<ikonia> swear
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> I have a problem...I installed ubuntu but it doesn't show up in BIOS menu
<ubuntu-mate> and doesn't boot
<ubuntu-mate> i disabled secure boot
<ubuntu-mate> in UEFi
<ubuntu-mate> it's installed but doesn't boot...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: did you install it in uefi mode or legacy mode
<ubuntu-mate> ducasse: in UEFI
<ubuntu-mate> it works on legacy
<ubuntu-mate> but i feel that the performance is affected...like there is ping and so on
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: it boots when you select legacy mode?
<ubuntu-mate> ducasse: yes, after installing it
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: performance is not affected, i don't believe that
<ubuntu-mate> but i want to have it in UEFI
<ubuntu-mate> i got an ssd128gb
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: if it boots in legacy you installed it in legacy
<ubuntu-mate> ahh
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: you need to boot the installer in uefi mode to do that
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: how did you write the installer?
<ubuntu-mate> from usb
<ubuntu-mate> on usb drive
<ubuntu-mate> which i'm now logged in
<ubuntu-mate> the partitions were created , installation went well
<ducasse> yes, but how did you write the usb?
<ubuntu-mate> with rufus
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: ok. try 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' in a terminal
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: does it list anything?
<ubuntu-mate> ducasse : yes
<ubuntu-mate> config_table  esrt              fw_vendor  runtime-map  vars
<ubuntu-mate> efivars       fw_platform_size  runtime    systab
<kasukka> ppf, ikonia: thanks! back on track again
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: ok, you are in uefi mode now, so you can just start the installer and install over what you did previously.
<ubuntu-mate> ducasse: install it in UEFI? (i already did that)
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: you said it boots if you select legacy mode?
<ubuntu-mate> yes...
<ubuntu-mate> but i want it to be in uefi
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: then you did not install in uefi mode, i'm certain
<ubuntu-mate> yes, i did
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: if you had, it would not boot in legacy
<ubuntu-mate> i'm in uefi right now and installed it
<ubuntu-mate> it boots in legacy if i switch to legacy and install it there
<ubuntu-mate> which i haven't done it yet because i want to have the os in uefi
<ubuntu-mate> so i just installed it before coming to the chat
<ducasse> ok, pastebin the output of 'sudo efibootmgr -v'
<ubuntu-mate> but as I said...it doesn't show...
<ubuntu-mate> BootCurrent: 0003
<ubuntu-mate> Timeout: 0 seconds
<ubuntu-mate> BootOrder: 0003,2001,2002,2003
<ubuntu-mate> Boot0000* Unknown Device: 	HD(1,GPT,d76ec266-895e-4825-a521-4a77d36b1e36,0x800,0x64000)/File(\EFI\fedora\shim.efi)RC
<ubuntu-mate> Boot0001* Unknown Device: 	HD(1,GPT,1e2499f7-8670-4f0a-9f4e-63eea1ddc104,0x800,0x100000)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)RC
<ubuntu-mate> Boot0003* Linpus lite	HD(1,MBR,0x4294967217,0x800,0xeff800)/File(\EFI\Boot\grubx64.efi)RC
<ducasse> !paste | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu-mate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24194857/
<ubuntu-mate> ducasse : this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/24194857/
<ubuntu-mate> my laptop came with linpus lite , and every distro that it detects it shows as linpus lite
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: what do you want it to boot by default?
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> or linpus lite...(might be )
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: run 'sudo efibootmgr -o 5,3,0,2001,2002,2003' - for linpus light swap the 5 and 3
<ubuntu-mate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24194866/
<_yeeve> hey chat, is there a way to automatically run a command after every other command finishes (without specifying it everytime)? I don't need it on each item in a pipe chain or anything, only when I get given back the terminal to type into.
<ubuntu-mate> maybe try linpus first , ubuntu 2nd
<ubuntu-mate> don't know on which of those is installed the os
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: looks good. if you reboot now it should boot ubuntu, but both should appear in the menu
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ubuntu-mate> i'll let u know
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<ubuntu-mate> ducasse: i rebooted
<ubuntu-mate> but still from usb
<ubuntu-mate> in bios nothing shows...
<ubuntu-mate> it shows linpus lite that's the usb
<ubuntu-mate> besides that nothing...
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: what if you reboot without the usb?
<ubuntu-mate> i tried
<ubuntu-mate> it says ''no bootable device''
<ubuntu-mate> it's like nothing is installed
<ubuntu-mate> even though it is
<ducasse> ok, can you pastebin the output of 'sudo parted -l'?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ubuntu-mate> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24194882/
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: ok, now 'blkid'
<ubuntu-mate> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24194886/
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: ok, it really looks like ubuntu is correctly installed and registered in uefi mode, but linpus is in legacy mode. are you 110% sure your machine tries to boot in uefi mode, because it does not look like it does?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ubuntu-mate> i'm in uefi
<ubuntu-mate> is there any way to delete linpus lite so it won't show up like that?
<ubuntu-mate> and install it again
<ubuntu-mate> maybe that's the problem...
<ubuntu-mate> linpus lite
<ducasse> yes, you can delete the other obsolete entries as well, but i doubt they are the problem.
<ubuntu-mate> ...
<ducasse> use 'sudo efibootmgr -B number-of-entry-to-delete'
<ubuntu-mate> i won't...
<ducasse> what make/model pc is this?
<ubuntu-mate> don't know the commands to remove the written data
<ubuntu-mate> acer e5-575-33p6
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: there is only one os on the ssd
<ubuntu-mate> which is ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> right?
<vibo> hello, i just upgraded to 16.10 and network manager shows my interface as unmanaged. i managed to bring it up manually from terminal commands. wiped out all NM config and reinstalled it but that didnt helped. what can i do next?
<linocisco> ppf, hi still not working even after changing storage=volatile in jounald.conf
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: should be. can you take a picture of the 'boot' page in the bios and put it on imgur.com?
<ubuntu-mate> i will try to see how it works on legacy...otherwise i'll get back to windows...that's the only one that shows on this laptop in uefi
<ppf> linocisco: not working meaning?
<linocisco> ppf, still slow booting and shutdown/restart
<linocisco> ppf, longer than 10 mins sometimes
<ppf> can you paste the new critical chain?
<ppf> what takes long? boot? or shutdown?
<linocisco> ppf both shutdown or restart or reboot
<linocisco> ppf, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24194925/ (critical chain)
<inpadmin> Hi
<inpadmin> how to remove switch user option from logout screen
<inpadmin> are u there?
<inpadmin> how to remove switch user option from logout screen
<inpadmin> we want to disable this option in ubuntu
<hateball> !patience | inpadmin
<ubottu> inpadmin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ppf> linocisco: it might make sense to look at the plot to get more info
<linocisco> ppf, how to generate plot? command pls
<ppf> systemd-analyze plot > plot.svg
<ducasse> brb
<linocisco> ppf, only svg? any other file format I can open?
<OerHeks> linocisco, no, svg only
<ppf> what's wrong with svg
<OerHeks> inpadmin,easy to find http://askubuntu.com/questions/153930/how-to-permanently-disable-user-switching-in-gnome-3
<linocisco> ppf, I can't open it and failed to upload
<ppf> open it in a pdf viewer
<OerHeks> linocisco,  imgur.com is fine for .svg
<linocisco> OerHeks, ppf http://imgur.com/a/8yaBq. not ok. failed to upload
<OerHeks> linocisco, maybe try again??
<linocisco> OerHeks, can you tell me which programme can be used to open it? i have pinta. GIMP
<sobersabre> well, you cunning ubuntoids, I am on yakkety yak. network manager is a mess: things visually appea in unity, while others in gnome are ok. my ethernet card seems not working or some old network manager setting prevents it from working on yak.
<ppf> linocisco: gimp can do it
<ppf> pdf viewers usually can
<ppf> otherwise inkscape
<ducasse> linocisco: ristretto, if you have that
<sobersabre> how do I make my ethernet nic work ? dmesg shows it's identified. ifconfig -a shows it. but I don't have any controls for it in network manager.
<sobersabre> it's shown as 'unmanaged'
<linocisco> ppf, i tried saving to another location, file created but can't open . failed to open with GIMP
<sobersabre> maybe I should delete files related to it in /etc/NetworkManager ?
<ppf> sobersabre: is it configured through /etc/network/interfaces*?
<linocisco> ppf, now i can open using chrome
<sobersabre> ppf: I hope to use network manager.  but there's a chance, lemme check.
<sobersabre> ppf: +1 for good point.
<k1l_> sobersabre: blindly deleting files is the attitude that leads to a messed system.
<sobersabre> k1l_: thanks for your concern.
<sobersabre> ppf: no, no old debian way here.
<sobersabre> ppf: I can see the connection as root via nmcli, etc. but the iface doesn't connect.
<k1l_> sobersabre: please show the file on a pastebin
<sobersabre> k1l_: which file do you want to see ?
<linocisco> ducasse, OerHeks ppf any other upload site for svg?
<BluesKaj>  sobersabre, just try sudo dhclient eth0, or whatever your eth0 systemd equivalent is
<k1l_> sobersabre: /etc/network/interfaces
<sobersabre> BluesKaj: I don't have any eth0.
<Kiicki> Why is it so badly recommended for swap space for Linux but people don't care about it for Windows?
<sobersabre> k1l_: I wrote interfaces file does not contain my nic. which is like I expected. I don't see any reason to show you that file.
<k1l_> Kiicki: windows uses swapfiles
<OerHeks> Kiicki, 'badly recommended'??
<sobersabre> Kiicki: there are many other things people don't care about on mac or AIX.
<OerHeks> Kiicki, you are the 1st one
<k1l_> sobersabre: ok, good luck with solving your issue
<sobersabre> k1l_: thanks.
<linocisco> ppf, https://imagebin.ca/v/3Fs6jF3j8HhM
<Kiicki> OerHeks I'm the 1st one for what?
<sobersabre> k1l_: it's network manager issue. maybe even the driver needs some petting.
<ppf> linocisco: i don't see anything
<OerHeks> Kiicki, what you said
<sobersabre> k1l_: (by which I mean a param at load time)
<Kiicki> Well it is badly recommended by everyone isn't it?
<Kiicki> as in extremely recommended
<ppf> no
<k1l_> Kiicki: no it isnt
<ducasse> Kiicki: many don't need swap, it depends
<linocisco> ppf, https://ibin.co/3Fs6jF3j8HhM (direct link)
<craptalk> can i change ip address given by wifi router which DHCP method?
<craptalk> how can i do it in linux?
<craptalk> i mean ubuntu
<craptalk> nmcli or iwconfig?
<sobersabre> Kiicki: the default behaviour of how nowadays distributions install themselves may easily leave user unaware of any swap concerns.
<ducasse> craptalk: change what the router hands out
<sobersabre> craptalk: depends, either could work.
<k1l_> Kiicki: 2 things when you need swap:1) you want to use suspend to disk 2) you know you will use more ram than you got
<Kiicki> aah, fair enough
<BluesKaj> sobersabre, did you try sudo systemd enable networking
<ppf> can't open it, the format appears to be wrong
<cfhowlett> ppf, .svg is readable by firefox
<ppf> cfhowlett: and plenty others. but his file isn't
<BluesKaj> sobersabre, correction sudo systemctl enable networking
<linocisco> ppf, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-CDt-6SgPT-NUNlLTRHVER6QUk/view?usp=sharing
<craptalk> since DHCP is a way of dynamic ip assignment, i need to reserve particular ip for future use, right? otherwise it would be changed by the router
<craptalk> how can i do it?
<ppf> linocisco: that's the same file
<ikonia> it will change if your lease expires and the IP is no longer available when the lease expires
<ikonia> address reservation is controlled by the dhcp server, not the client
<craptalk> ip reservation available at router setting
<linocisco> ppf can't view?
<ikonia> so your dhcp server admin would need to reseve it
<craptalk> ikonia: alright
<ppf> linocisco: yes
<craptalk> so i should get into my router setting
<ikonia> craptalk: if thats where your dhcp server is yes
<ikonia> however I suspect it's pointless as your IP won't change on a home network unless you have a massive home network that is swapping devices a lot
<ppf> linocisco: if you can view it, analyze it yourself
<linocisco> ppf, https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B-CDt-6SgPT-d1c3aE9TdEpuSEU?usp=sharing
<craptalk> but sometimes, when i access my gateway via browser i had to reset the router again. i dont know why
<linocisco> ppf, i shared as folder. i am not smart to analyse
<craptalk> it is always happening
<craptalk> i cant access my gateway unless i reset the device
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with dhcp
<craptalk> i know
<ikonia> and that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<craptalk> i am just asking
<ikonia> asking what ?
<ppf> linocisco: that's still the same file
<craptalk> ikonia: gateway ip is not accessible unless being restarted
<ikonia> craptalk: that is not for this channel, this channel is ubuntu support only
<ducasse> craptalk: try ##networking
<linocisco> ppf, can you see the file inside?
<ppf> inside what?
<linocisco> ppf, https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B-CDt-6SgPT-d1c3aE9TdEpuSEU?usp=sharing
<ppf> yes, i saw it
<linocisco> ppf, that is the link of folder inside which is svg file
<linocisco> ppf,  just download it and open it with chrome browser
<OerHeks> Kiicki, why would anyone use 14.04.2, it is EOL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ppf> linocisco: i guess the cause is pretty obvious
<ppf> networking takes ages to come up
<OerHeks> Kiicki, please don't pm, i don't see them , only if i scoll down and down
<ppf> linocisco: can you paste /etc/network/interfaces?
<Kiicki> Reason would be if that is the latest version that still supports what I mentioned in the PM. The OS will only be used for Kodi and media server anyway so I'm not 100% sure if I need all the security
<k1l_> OerHeks: Kiicki running the updates should make a 14.04.2 to become a 14.04.5 automatically
<Kiicki> aah, didn't know that
<OerHeks> Kiicki, it makes no sense, 14.04.5 supports fglrx, but you have been told that twice at least
<k1l_> Kiicki: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" on that machine should make sure you have the proper updates
<Kiicki> I was just saying that the guy I was Pm'ing with aid that it didn't support in 14.04.5 so I should go with 14.04.2 but I will go for 14.04.5 then
<Kiicki> aid = was saying*
<Kiicki> damn this keyboard
<ppf> linocisco: while you're at it, also paste journalctl -u networking.service, please
<k1l_> Kiicki: that is the reason we dont do pm support. so we make sure you dont get bad advice
<k1l_> (but i know some people do pm support to give bad advice)
<linocisco> ppf, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24195072/
<Kiicki> No worries. I will be installing Ubuntu alongside Windows 10 but Ubuntu installing doesn't recognize it so I need to partition it myself. I guess I can partition it first in Windows and then do all the swapping and what not in Ubuntu installer
<linocisco> ppf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24195081/
<k1l_> Kiicki: i suggest you first shrink the windows partition from inside windows. then load the ubuntu usb for "try ubuntu". there you load the "gparted" partitioning tool and do the setup you want. then start the installer app
<Kiicki> yes, that was the plan k1l:
<Kiicki> Thanks everyone!
<linocisco> ppf, my problem with networking is I can't use static connection using network manager
<ppf> why not
<Kiicki> Will go for Lubuntu 14.04.5 though. Would be better for this bad computer
<k1l_> Kiicki: if you have a msdos partition layout you cant have more than 4 primary partitions. that could be the issue why ubuntu installer doesnt offer to install alongside windows
<ppf> (most likely unrelated)
<Kiicki> I only got one primary partition for windows and a 500mb system partition
<Kiicki> for windows
<linocisco> ppf, for wifi, I still need network-manager and can't remove. otherwise , i will try removing network-manager and try manaual entry in interface
<Kiicki> Think it's the standard for Windows
<k1l_> Kiicki: often there are recovery partitions
<Kiicki> Could be
<ppf> linocisco: that's not related to the boot issue
<linocisco> ppf, yes.
<ppf> /sbin/ifup: waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.eth0
<ppf> that is the likely cause
<ppf> what ubuntu is this?
<linocisco> ppf,  16.04 x64
<ppf> i'm not sure what the cause is, but try changing eth0 from auto to allow-hotplug
<linocisco> ppf, Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<linocisco> ppf, where ? in interface file?. now i m using via wifi
<ppf> yes
<ppf> there's an eth0 in there
<ppf> are you not using the wired interface?
<linocisco> ppf, i used before 1 hr ago
<linocisco> ppf, now on wifi
<linocisco> ppf, so still need to change it to hotplug?
<ppf> okay, either way
<ppf> yes
<linocisco> ppf, OK
<linocisco> ppf, done. what is next?
<ppf> reboot and see what happens
<linocisco> ppf, ok
<sruli> how can i split a dir to 4 dirs? (dir has 1000 files, i want to split it into 4 dirs of 250) is there a way to use find -exec mv and specify first 250 files?
<sobersabre> sruli: you can automate given some assumption. I doubt find -exec will give you enough functionality.
<sruli> sobersabre: what automation can i use?
<ppf> mv $(ls | head -n 250) dir1
<ppf> rinse and repeat
<sobersabre> sruli: shell script, e.g. like ppf suggested, but you will probably want to do a refined find command on top
<sobersabre> you should find . -maxdepth 1 -type f
<sobersabre> the output are the files you want. now do what you want with them.
<sruli> ppf: i tried "mv $(ls dir/ | head -n 250) dir1/" for each file the output was error cannot stat 'file_name': no such file or dir. the files have been removed from dir but are not in dir1
<sobersabre> sruli: you should experiment first.
<sobersabre> e.g. create a 16 files dir
<sobersabre> and run your script aiming to get to 4 folders of 4 files each.
<sruli> sobersabre: i have a backup no prob experimenting, what is the full command i should try?
<sobersabre> sruli since getting it right requires experimentation, I'm not willing to do it for you now, sorry.
<sruli> sobersabre: i meant to ask, how should i combine the find with mv? "find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec mv $(ls dir/ | head -n 250) dir1/" ?
<sobersabre> sruli: put the output of find into an array. you can iterate over array in bash (given you have bash).
<linocisco> ppf, 8 mins to completely shutdown and 1.08min to reboot to log in  windows. 30 secs to be usable after login
<linocisco> ppf, still not ok.
<sruli> sobersabre: got it, thanks
<sobersabre> linocisco: what are you trying to optimize? boot speed ?
<linocisco> sobersabre, unacceptable boot and reboot time.it took so long
<sobersabre> linocisco: most probably something related to resolving or network is messed up. do you have bad things like nfs?
<linocisco> sobersabre, this laptop is used as standalone
<sobersabre> do you have bad intranet hostname like <something>.local ?
<linocisco> sobersabre, how to check bad intranet hostname?
<sobersabre> linocisco: run a command: hostname -f
<linocisco> sobersabre, no. just one name
<BluesKaj> or whatever is at your terminal prompt, linocisco
<linocisco> BluesKaj, yes
<sobersabre> linocisco: I don't know your setup/settings and needs, but you should have a good and functioning resolving for everything to work. if you rely on other network services (like filesystems, etc.) you also need time sync'ed with the right time server. if I'm talking in an unknown language to you, you probably should read the fine manuals of how to setup networking. focusing on your home router's dhcp service
<sobersabre> settings.
<sobersabre> and in some pathological cases you can make sure network is not started, so your boot time is not affected by your network settings...
<linocisco> sobersabre, it is not that easy. ok. thanks
<sobersabre> it is easy given you know what you want and know how to do it.
<BluesKaj> wonder if you have services that need resetting when he;s booting
<BluesKaj> it's booting rather
<sobersabre> it is uneasy when you don't know what you're doing though.
<linocisco> blueking, How can I check if there is something like that?
<linocisco> blueking, How can I check if there is something like that?
<linocisco> bluekaj How can I check if there is something like that?
<BluesKaj> my nick is BluesKaj
<sobersabre> linocisco: dmesg and journalctl are your friends. you can see timestamps of the records of events, and decide what you think is taking too long. or fails or stuck.
<linocisco> sobersabre, ok
<sobersabre> journalctl is logging system
<sobersabre> dmesg is the printouts of the kernel. journalctl
<BluesKaj> linocisco, I have to ask have update and upgraded your system lately?
<linocisco> BluesKaj, I tried that frequently using apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> linocisco, ok good
<sobersabre> linocisco: on an ssd machine, boot time should take less time until logon prompt than win10. if you have lightweight graphic desktop, then logging in takes significantly less than win10 (things like xfce)
<linocisco> sobersabre, when i bought this laptop, it came with pirate version of windows 10 which is 10 times faster than fresh ubuntu install after I wiped out windows with ubuntu
<linocisco> sobersabre, I tried LTS. i tried latest version. from time to time, gettting slower.
<sruli> sobersabre: this is how i did it, #1. "list=`find dir/ -type f | head -n 250`" #2. "array=(${list// / / })" #3. "for i in ${list[@]} ; do mv $i dir1/ ; done"
<linocisco> sobersabre, so my conclusion is whenever I have this issue, do I need to backup all files to External HDD and fresh install new ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> linocisco, do you have an external drive connected right now?
<DJAnonimo> hello, after upgrade I cant access my with samba PCs in network... It asks for user/password...
<DJAnonimo> anyone can help?
<linocisco> BluesKaj, not connected. but it is near me
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, you have to have usernames ans pwds with samba connected pcs when you set them up
<DJAnonimo> BluesKaj: I have shares without password protections, before the upgrade it worked well like on other Windows PCs
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, did you upgrade packages or the whole OS?
<DJAnonimo> OS from 14 to 16.04.
<BluesKaj> the previouly shared files are no longer seen by 16.04 as shared, dj
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo,^
<DJAnonimo> I see PCs in Network and also WORKGROUP but when double-click on them it asks for password. There must be some settings that allow public access
<radfactz> DJAnonimo: windows
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, well you need to reshare the files and IP s in samba, since your config files have changed with the new OS
<diverdude> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu 16.04 desktop on my new machine, but once i have installed it and i restart it, it just hangs. Why is it just hanging?
<BluesKaj> diverdude, where in the boot process is it hanging and did you use auto-install duing the OS install process
<diverdude> BluesKaj: auto-install ?
<diverdude> BluesKaj: i basically just cliecked next next next
<linocisco> ppf, still there?
<BluesKaj> yes at the partitioning phase
<BluesKaj> diverdude,^
<DJAnonimo> BluesKaj, solved! I entered local username and user password and I accessed it. really strange
<BluesKaj> diverdude, hold down the left shift key immediately after the manufacturers logo page. thta will show the grub boot loader , choose the recovery kernel there, then  choose repair in the list, it should show upgrades if any
<BluesKaj> DJAnonimo, nothing strange at all
<diverdude> BluesKaj: that does not help. It just hangs after showing the "super micro" logo
<BluesKaj> diverdude, is this a UEFI machine or BIOS?
<diverdude> BluesKaj: I am thinking its an UEFI machine actually, but I am not really sure. How can i find out?
<diverdude> BluesKaj: its a brand new - very very high end supermicro machine, so i think UEFI
<BluesKaj> diverdude, yes it is UEFI
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<acheron-b> almost everything made in the last 5 year would be
<BluesKaj> since 2010
<acheron-b> Support for UEFI appeared in 11.10, but has become more reliable in next versions. Support for UEFI SecureBoot appeared in 12.10 and 12.04.2.
<Menzador> All current versions of Ubuntu that we support work with UEFI machines.
<pvl1> is there a way to change the network timeout time on a live pxe boot
<pvl1> environment
<pvl1> rather, the kernel loads... its the network config timeout to get the fs
<ikevin> pvl1, i think it's build in the kernel
<pvl1> ugh
<sipior> pvl1: not sure exactly what you're trying to do, but the tcp_syn_retries sysctl setting might be what you want.
<pvl1> well ive booted a kernel over tftp
<pvl1> im trying to load an fs
<sruli> how do i specify all types of alphabets in regex [A-Z]
<ikevin> sruli, [a-zA-Z]
<sruli> ikevin: i am talking about different alphabets not the abcABC
<ikevin> sruli, not sure that possible in a simple way
<jibbers42> I have an npm problem, but I think it's really a linux path fix of some kind. I'm getting "/bin/sh: 1: npm: not found" when I run "ng new". I had to move npm per https://docs.npmjs.com/getting-started/fixing-npm-permissions, using Option #2. Now npm works fine from terminal, but "which npm" has blank response.
<jibbers42> "ng" is angluar cli, but I'm not sure if that really matters
<radfactz> Drunk irish
<ducasse> sruli: have you tried [:alpha:] ?
<sruli> ducasse: will try now
<sruli> ducasse: didnt help my regex now "(('([^']+)')|(\w+))[.]([:alpha:]{1,2}[0-9]+"
<ankita> 4907
<ankita> hello
<ducasse> sruli: also, [:graph:] is 'printed characters', unsure what that means tbh
<ddoobb> which apps are GTK2 and which are GTK3, how do I find out?
<_dnb_> are some repos down? Specifically xenial-security/main amd64? Builds are failing with 404 (and yes an update is performed before)
<sruli> ducasse: thanks ;-) that works for the find part, now will see if i can execute the replace!
<_dnb_>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxml2/libxml2_2.9.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb is returning a 404 on build, which just happened in the last 4-5 hours, as i've built this image probably 100 times in the last 3 days
<k1l_> _dnb_: can you show the full output of apt update etc on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<k1l_> !info libxml2
<ubottu> libxml2 (source: libxml2): GNOME XML library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.4+dfsg1-2ubuntu0.1 (yakkety), package size 715 kB, installed size 2279 kB
<k1l_> _dnb_: there was a recent update to 2.9.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu0.2 on the security repos
<_dnb_> k1l_: so i have to wait for it to propagate to archives or something?
<k1l_> _dnb_: a sudo apt update should get that
<_dnb_> as i said, an update is being performed
<_dnb_> this is a docker image build, from scratch
<k1l_> right now? or 3 days before?
<_dnb_> every build is from scratch
<Bill1973> I'm having trouble connecting via SSH through the Internet to my Ubuntu 16.04 system after my dist upgrade. Worked great on 14 & 15, same router,  same username,  same static LAN username and password.   I can connect and find the system from internet.  I can also connect to multiple Pi on same LAN from internet.  Every time i try to connect i get password authentication failure.  Any ideas where to start?
<k1l_> _dnb_: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libx/libxml2/libxml2_2.9.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu0.2/changelog
<k1l_> !info libxml2 xenial
<ubottu> libxml2 (source: libxml2): GNOME XML library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu0.2 (xenial), package size 714 kB, installed size 2279 kB
<anddam> while using nethogs I just had a glimpse at a couple HTTPS requests from root to 162.213.33.48 and .50 that are Canonical's
<k1l_> _dnb_: that new package is in -security and in -updates repo for xenial
<anddam> some home calling?
<_dnb_> k1l_: yeah i feel what you're saying, but even with an apt-get update it is a 404 for me.. i'll just wait a lil longer and try again i guess
<k1l_> _dnb_: you could try a "sudo apt clean" and try again to "sudo apt update"
<_dnb_> i mean, this is literally coming from NOTHING, there is nothing to clean
<_dnb_> i'm starting with a scratch docker image, and building ubuntu manually
<k1l_> _dnb_: ok, but something is telling apt to look for the wrong versionnumber.
<lunagirl> im stuck with livestreamer, i do livestreamer url best and it bounces back with best command not found
<lunagirl> all the docs say it should be livestream url stream
<OerHeks> lunagirl, i see no option 'best maybe you want 'option=best' ??
<OerHeks> not sure that is valid too
<lunagirl> it has availabe streams like 360p 720p etc
<_dnb_> k1l_: miraculously started working, with literally zero change
<k1l_> lunagirl: are you sure the url is correct?
<OerHeks> lunagirl, oh i tries with https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk9AhdlnI0c, and it worked 2nd time
<k1l_> lunagirl: becasue "unknown command best" sounds like it thinks the "best" is a knew command. so i guess the url is broken/wrong
<lunagirl> OrHeks: looks like the URL was bogus after all, thanks for the help :)
<OerHeks> lunagirl, oke, have fun
<OerHeks> k1l_, best should work, worse too :-D
<OerHeks> funny it is not in the manual
<lunagirl> :)
<Kiicki> I installed Lubuntu 14.04.5 and ran "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" and after declined upgrading to 16.04.5?
<Kiicki> Then I went to "additional drivers" and enabled "fglrx-updates" but I get this "System program problem detected".
<Kiicki> I can't even open AMD Catalyst the admin version but I can with the non admin one
<k1l_> Kiicki: apt will not upgrade to 16.04
<k1l_> Kiicki: and fglrx doesnt work with the 4.4 kernel and xorg anymore.
<Kiicki> I know, but a windows popped up during that process asking me if I wanted to. I declined
<Kiicki> So I should be all up to date in 14.04.5
<k1l_> Kiicki: what is the output of "uname -r"?
<OerHeks> Kiicki, unbelievable ..
<Kiicki> 4.4.0-66-generic
<k1l_> Kiicki: ok, that is the "backports" kernel and xorg from 16.04. you cant have fglrx with that. do you need fglrx? or can you work with the open source radeon driver if amd stopped supporting your card?
<Kiicki> I kinda need fglrx as I think it would work better. The open source one doesn't work that well
<Kiicki> This means I need to downgrade the kernel?
<k1l_> do you think or do you know?
<k1l_> because right now you are using the open source radeon
<Kiicki> for the fglrx? It's worth a shot as the Open source one hasn't worked well for me
<Bill1973> Is there a way to make a text file of directories (literally 100s)  for use in an email..
<Kiicki> Not sure what I use now. It says that fglrx-updates is enabled and I do have the AMD Catalyst
<k1l_> you know with newer kernels the open soruce driver is better? so the 14.04 kernel experience is different from the one with the 16.04 kernel
<Kiicki> I did try the open source one with the latest Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<k1l_> Kiicki: fglrx cant run, since it doesn work with the new kernel. so you are not using it right now
<Kiicki> I also had the newest kernel at that time
<Kiicki> Yes, can I downgrade the kernel?
<Kiicki> To a working one. if that is possible
<k1l_> Kiicki: ok, then you need to downgrade the xorg and kernel to the original 14.04 one again:
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa
<k1l_> "
<Majis> is it possible to merge a .djvu and a .pdf?
<Majis> the output can be either djvu or pdf
<OerHeks> Bill1973, just a textfile with folder and filenames?
<Qpnao> hello people... I'm afraid I might have a hardware issue and I was wondering if anyone could help
<Majis> ?
<ducasse> Majis: make a pdf out of the djvu file, then merge?
<BluesKaj> Qpnao, tell us your issue with some details
<Qpnao> I have ubuntu desktop, and a while ago it would go into kernel panic after I put in the decryption password
<Majis> ducasse: but is it not possible to merge djvu and pdf?
<Qpnao> I found that using older vmlinuz and initrd files allowed me to access the OS
<ducasse> Majis: if it is, it would probably be more complicated than just making a pdf and merging them
<Qpnao> however nothing else seemed to work to remove the kernel panic and I had to access the older files every time I started up the computer
<Qpnao> so I backed up my files onto another computer and reinstalled linux. However, it still goes into kernel panic, and now I can't use the same trick because the boot files are already out of date
<Qpnao> I've tried reinstalling twice now, with no luck. I'm currently using a live usb disk to access ubuntu. GParted also doesn't seem to want to let me resize partitions
<Kiicki> k1l_ I ran that command and rebooted. The "uname -r" is the same as before. Also got the same error messages after the reboot. Did I screw up when I updated everything after installing it?
<k1l_> Kiicki: did my command work? was there an error? (keep in mind this is not windows where you just click away the errors because they dont contain any info)
<Kiicki> I know. That's why I fixed it. I think the command worked. I didn't see any errors. The command was at least valid and did something
<Bill1973> OerKeks yes. The is literally a thousand directories under it and i want to make a text file perms etc not necessary just directory name
<k1l_> Kiicki: " cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ducasse> k1l_: does installing the old x remove the 4.4 kernel?
<k1l_> Kiicki: run that and show the output url here
<Kiicki> http://termbin.com/yy2w
<ducasse> Bill1973: 'find /path/goes/here -type d'
<Kiicki> I see this "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.4.0-66-generic (x86_64)" in the log
<k1l_> Kiicki: run a "sudo apt-get autoremove" does this remove packages?
<OerHeks> Bill1973, ls -al > file.txt
<OerHeks> Bill1973, ls -aR > file.txt  #
<Kiicki> It is removing a bunch of stuff. Not done yet
<k1l_> Kiicki: ok, let it run. and put the output to paste.ubuntu.com afterwards and show the url here
<Bill1973> Does the R leaves perms etc off.
<OerHeks> R = recursive
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24195825/
<Kiicki> k1l_
<mnf> ---/join ##c
<k1l_> Kiicki: "sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial linux-signed-generic-lts-xenial"
<mnf> hi
<Kiicki> k1l_ That was done quick. Hope I did right
<k1l_> Kiicki: show the output please again
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24195833/
<Bill1973> So just -a would list directory names and not files inside.
<Kiicki> Sorry for posting everything.
<k1l_> Kiicki: once again "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<k1l_> Kiicki: after that you can reboot and it shoul be on 3.13 kernel (uname -r will tell) and you should be able to install fglrx again
<Bill1973> Ok. Got it
<Qpnao> does anyone have any thoughts on my problem?
<xrfang>  hi, is there a dns proxy for linux that I can specify a list of domain names to pass to a upstream while all others pass to the default upstream? thanks
<Southern_Gentlem> Qpnao, what was your problem
<Dreaman> !17.04 timeline
<Kiicki> k1l_ now it won't boot into Lubuntu. It's stuck at the loading screen. Not sure if I should wait or force shut it
<Qpnao> right, so I may not know all the lingo, sorry about that, but basically a while ago my ubuntu desktop OS started putting up a kernel panic right after I put in the decryption key (i'd encrypted the entire partition)
<Qpnao> I found that using older vmlinuz and initrd files allowed me to access the OS
<k1l_> Kiicki: wait, are you sure your system (the video card) works with the 3.13 kernel?
<Qpnao> however nothing else seemed to work to remove the kernel panic and I had to access the older files every time I started up the computer
<Kiicki> I have no idea. I got the AMD HD 5450
<Southern_Gentlem> Qpnao, so booting into the older kernel works
<skinux> I need a good bench marking/testing software, something to test my system thoroughly, but something easy to install/use.
<skinux> Any suggestions?
<k1l_> Kiicki: maybe choose recovery in grub. there you use "sudo apt purge fglrx*" and try booting again
<Southern_Gentlem> skinux, what do you want to benchmark and test
<Dreaman> Kiicki  upgreat and use free driver
<Dreaman> radeon
<Qpnao> this was the method I used: https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.linux.com%2Flearn%2Fhow-rescue-non-booting-grub-2-linux&h=ATNXsPQ0VhYdSDRGXKpCEVEUnZZPzjyxjcVpt0FLgTtaCw4WysCbXCTw-_To_LspdJJpAIXx-l6q8YA063_4kH7o1NfT2cs2zA-ndzWZVm5cDjVLU2HDYKKLUDs
<Qpnao> ah, sorry, weird link
<Dreaman> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4830]
<Dreaman>            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: ati,radeon (unloaded: modesetting,fbdev,vesa)
<Dreaman>            Resolution: 1920x1080@60.00hz
<Dreaman>            GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV770 (DRM 2.49.0 / 4.10.0-13-generic, LLVM 4.0.0)
<Dreaman>            GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 17.0.1
<Dreaman> Audio:     Card-1 Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] RV770 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4850/4870]
<Qpnao> https://www.linux.com/learn/how-rescue-non-booting-grub-2-linux
<Qpnao> however the "making permanent repairs" bit didn't work
<plgos> Hello
<Qpnao> however now I've reinstalled ubuntu twice after backing my files up and I'm still getting the same problem, only now this method doesn't work
<Qpnao> another ideosyncracy is that I wasn't able to access grub without using a live version of ubuntu
<nacc> Dreaman: again (I know I've told you this before) please don't randomly try to help people
<Qpnao> I took pictures of the error messages I was getting, if you want to see them
<jibbers42> How does "which" work? Should I expect it to return a path in https://paste.linux.community/view/61ac0aac?
<nacc> jibbers42: it looks in $PATH
<Kiicki> k1l_ Thanks for your help but maybe it's best to use the latest version and use the open source. It won't perform well but I guess it will be running
<k1l_> Kiicki: yes, fglrx is a deadend
<Kiicki> and easier
<jibbers42> nacc, so if it's in my path, why might which return blank?
<nacc> jibbers42: is it in your PATH?
<nacc> jibbers42: use a pastebin to print it (echo $PATH)
<jibbers42> nacc, well, npm -v works
<jibbers42> "echo $PATH" gives ~/.npm-global/bin:/home/me/bin:<more paths>
<ducasse> Qpnao: pastebin the errors, i'll take a look
<jibbers42> I can paste it all if you like
<iresf> any way in  ubuntu to test portforwarding works ?
<nacc> jibbers42: is it possible 'npm' is actually an alias in your shell?
<Bill1973> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jibbers42> nacc, ==> alias npm
<jibbers42> bash: alias: npm: not found
<Kiicki> k1l_ Would you still suggest that I run "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" after installing the latest Lubuntu? This is exactly what I did with this version but got some rolling eyes from OerHeks
<k1l_> Kiicki: yes, that is to install the updates
<jibbers42> nacc, updated paste https://paste.linux.community/view/3b5a2a46
<nacc> jibbers42: silly test, but you could `mv /home/me/.npm-global/bin/npm /home/me/.npm-global/bin/npm.bak` and see if npm.bak now is an executable in PATH
<Kiicki> Thanks will do. I will probably have screen tear so if that is possible to fix without fglrx, I will come back. If not, I will just let it run as it is k1l_
<ducasse> Kiicki: if you have tearing with radeon, you can try enabling the TearFree option in an xorg.conf snippet in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Qpnao> http://imgur.com/a/FaQ4e
<Bill1973> Lil off topic. What is the best ssh client for android with the ability tohave multiple windows/connection.
<nacc> Bill1973: entirely offtopic :)
<nacc> !alis | Bill1973
<ubottu> Bill1973: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Qpnao> http://imgur.com/a/3HwP7
<Kiicki> ducasse noted, thanks
<jibbers42> nacc, it is executable, but same result: https://paste.linux.community/view/25f703c8
<Qpnao> ducasse
<nacc> jibbers42: did you type that line after your mv command?
<ducasse> Qpnao: afaict, it can't find the root filesystem - are you using full-disk encryption?
<Qpnao> When I try to resize partitions using gparted on a live usb it also doesn't let me
<nacc> jibbers42: it's much better if you don't muck with the input and output
<Qpnao> I was using full-disk encryption, and then tried re-installing ubuntu hoping that would get rid of it
<jibbers42> nacc, I'm not sure what you mean
<nacc> jibbers42: in line 3, there's a ls output with ->
<nacc> jibbers42: in line 19 there's something with ->
<nacc> jibbers42: `mv` does not print anything out
<nacc> jibbers42: and that line implies a symlink (l. 19)
<ducasse> Qpnao: did you redo partitioning etc in the installer?
<jibbers42> nacc, sorry, there is an alias on mv: ==> alias mv    gives      alias mv='mv -iv'
<jibbers42> nacc, the only modifications I'm making are replacing my name with "me"
<nacc> jibbers42: i wonder if you should adjust your path to not use '~'
<MonkeyDust> jibbers42  type    alias     and paste it here, to show it to the channel   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Qpnao> I didn't; I was afraid I might break something :P
<jibbers42> nacc, i've tried that, but I'll confirm it for you.  MonkeyDust, ok, one sec...
<Qpnao> I chose "erase disk and install ubuntu," instead of "something else"
<ducasse> Qpnao: then it will most likely just keep doing encryption. i think you should try without it and see.
<Qpnao> I did choose the unencrypted option when I reinstalled
<Qpnao> ducasse, what would happen if I deleted the current boot partition and ext2 partition?
<jibbers42> MonkeyDust, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24195952/
<wad> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit desktop edition on my laptop. I was able to disable the touchpad using the System Settings, there's a little slider on the "Mouse and Touchpad" control. I'd like to also disable the touchscreen, but I can't seem to find a control for that. Are there plans to make one?/
<ducasse> Qpnao: not much, as long as you create new ones :) i suggest you run gparted first to delete the old partitions, then run the installer and it will create new ones for you. don't select lvm or crypto, let's try without them.
<nicomachus> wad: you can do it from CLI. `xinput` to see the list of inputs. Find the number for your touchscreen input, then `xinput disable #`
<Qpnao> this is what I get when I try to change partitions during install: http://imgur.com/a/EEHdU I can't create a new partition table
<wad> Thanks, nicomachus. What needs to happen for someone to hook this up to a control on the settings?
 * dzljy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ skinux: A HOT NEW IRC SERVER ACCESSED BY TOR IS ONLINE CALLED THE FREE SPEECH ZONE..  quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-dzljy:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Dreaman: A HOT NEW IRC SERVER ACCESSED BY TOR IS ONLINE CALLED THE FREE SPEECH ZONE..  quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * genii sips
<nicomachus> genii: good boy. have a coffee.
<ducasse> Qpnao: just quit the installer, then start gparted instead
<k_1> pa .
<jibbers42> nacc, Thanks! that fixed it. Maybe I forgot to "source" it when I tried that earlier - either way I'm set now - thanks for your time, and you too MonkeyDust
<xuagh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ akkonrad: A HOT NEW IRC SERVER ACCESSED BY TOR IS ONLINE CALLED THE FREE SPEECH ZONE..  quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<nacc> jibbers42: i think in the context of $PATH, possibly '~' has no meaning (not sure)
<jibbers42> nacc, gotcha
<nicomachus> wad: someone would just have to write it into the GUI, but touchscreens aren't all that common on Ubuntu devices I guess, so no one has worried about it. Feel free to file a bug on launchpad
<nacc> jibbers42: it's certainly a bit unusual, as that means PATh changes based upon the user viewing the variable (sudo would make it confused)
<wad> nicomachus, ah, okay, thanks!
<Qpnao> ducasse: ah, cool, I will try reinstalling now and see if this fixes my problem. Thanks!
<akis> hi all. how can i check when exactly a package's update was available in repos?
<k1l_> akis: on launchpad
<OerHeks> akis https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packagename>
<akis> kll: thanks i found it. Do you think it is safe to hold previous version of a package because i faced an issue in the new one?
<OerHeks> akis, if it depends on other packages, maybe not
<akis> OerHeks: it is important for me to keep the previous one because the new hangs on specific procedure.
<OerHeks> akis, without info about what package, i cannot really answer
<Rochvellon> well, on one Ubuntu 16.04 installation with Unity Evidence overrides everytime the global settings from my printer. On an another installation with XFCE Evidence recognizes the global printer settings. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !find evidence
<ubottu> File evidence found in libbiojava-java-demos, liblasso3-dev, libpwiz-doc, libsbml5-cil-doc, libsbml5-doc, libsbml5-perl-doc, python-pbgenomicconsensus, shark-doc, yap
<Rochvellon> err, evince
<akis> OerHeks: new version of thunar 1.6.11 recently released caused some freeze while shredding files. Also it did not automatically expand or condense columns as previous version could do. I downgraded to 1.6.10 and everything works fine. I checked it on 2 different machines and systems with xubuntu 16.04.2
<Rochvellon> ok, deleting ~/.config/evince/printer-settings seems to work
<OerHeks> Rochvellon, that is indeed an solution, perform chmod u-w  on that folder so evince cannot write a new printer-settings
<station> can ubuntu core be used on an intel pc with 4 Etherports as an gateway/rooter … firewall
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/a/690261
<OerHeks> station, i see no reason why not?
<station> OerHeks:how …
<OerHeks> just find a package to act as a router, or write a firewall script
<OerHeks> I would put pfsense on it, not ubuntu -core, but that is my idea.
<station> OerHeks: would it be a rpoblem to alsow let it host my server stuff
<station> OerHeks: y opensense  …..
<OerHeks> station, 'host my server stuff' ??
<station> nextcloud rocketchat … on th rooter …
<station> security cam ...
<station> im still new to server part
<asia> hi
<xz_> hi there, I'm trying to install python-pip on live-ubuntu distro, but apt-get doesn't see it
<xz_> should I add an entry to apt sources.list?
<MonkeyDust> xz_  maybe it's in the Universe repo, which is not available in a live session
<MonkeyDust> (does that make sense?)
<xz_> MonkeyDust: can I just add it?
<xz_> MonkeyDust: I have a live persistent distro, so whatever I add, it will stay
<OerHeks> station, there is a channel for ubuntu-core, in #snappy and there is #ubuntu-server too
<MonkeyDust> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.2-2ubuntu0.1 (yakkety), package size 141 kB, installed size 622 kB
<MonkeyDust> xz_  i have never tried 'persistent live', but you can try it
<j4f-shredder> hey, everytime I open chrome I'm asked for proxy authentication...how can I set the credentials for good?
<j4f-shredder> I left windows behind
<j4f-shredder> I'm a noob trying to use ubuntu behind a proxy
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, not sure as I haven't used a proxy that had a login but you might be able to go into the network settings and set your proxy settings system wide there if you are always behind the proxy
<yasma> hi
<yasma> have a  firewall  apf  similare?
<yasma> i want a firewall the config by pico editor .
<OerHeks> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.35-2 (yakkety), package size 145 kB, installed size 818 kB
<OerHeks> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.10.0-1 (yakkety), package size 798 kB, installed size 3271 kB
<yasma> apf is a firewall that config file by pico and vim
<OerHeks> 2nd one is a gui
<anddam> in Files wihle browsing an hg repository folder I see a bunch of hg-checklint-<HASH> hg-checkbrowser-<HASH>
<yasma> apf is better of ufw or ufw better of apf?
<anddam> and thoe files are not listed by ls
<anddam> what are those, why did they appear and, more importantly, how do I make them go away?
<OerHeks> yasma, i have no idea with apf-firewall
<yasma> have ufw channel irc?
<anddam> nvm, 'nautilus -q' closed the current instance (that I figure could have be just done by closing the window) and now it's fine
<anddam> but what where those files?
<OerHeks> andmaybe you want to reask in #mercurial ?
<Kiicki> k1l_ I installed the latest Lubuntu now and made all the updates. The updates reduced the screen tear a lot but it's still kinda laggy ish. How can I remove screen tear from a command like you suggested? Just want to see if it helps in any way
<OerHeks> yasma ther eis no ufw channel, just ask here, i don't know how to work with the other firewalll, maybe someone els knows?
<yasma> ok.tanck
<OerHeks> Kiicki, i have spoken with 2 people with the dame ATI 5450, no problems, so if you encouter issues, i guess your videocard is broken
<Kiicki> Actually I don't think that screen tear would help. I don't really get it, it's just laggy for being slow
<OerHeks> c/dame/same
<Kiicki> could be, or bad CPU
<Kiicki> just a slow machine
<OerHeks> Then you answered your question
<Kiicki> Yeah I mean for sure I would not have any problems if I had better specs but it kinda annoys me how much better it runs Windows 10 compared to Lubuntu
<Kiicki> so I guess it's a mix of bad hardware and drivers
<pavlos> Kiicki, what are the specs of the system?
<OerHeks> no, not drivers, don't turn it around
<Kiicki> CPU AMD Athlon II X2 B24 (No Integrated graphics)
<Kiicki> GPU AMD Radeon HD 5450
<Kiicki> RAM 16GB
<Kiicki> but if drivers has nothing to do with it, why does it run so much better on Windows 10? I even picked Lubuntu because it's more friendly with bad hardware
<skunk> I need to ask a question. I tried the forum, but nobody has even looked at it.
<nacc> !ask | skunk: presuming it's topical...
<ubottu> skunk: presuming it's topical...: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kiicki> Just ask. People are here to help
<skunk> OK. I have a Ubuntu 16.04 server. Last night it says I need to restart, because it did an unattended upgrade. But it won't let me restart. When I try sudo reboot, it times out. Something about systemd...
<skunk> So my question is, if I force reboot, what are the chances it will not come back to life?
<nacc> skunk: pastebin the exact command you ran and output
<pavlos> skunk, look at dmesg and /var/log/syslog for errors
<skunk> Paste showing command and response: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196467/
<nacc> skunk: and `systemctl status reboot.target` ? just curious
<skunk> nacc: see paste - http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196486/
<skunk> Oh, I'm sorry, wrong error
<skunk> nacc: After 25 seconds, it just says "Failed to get properties: Connection timed out"
<kirillow> im trying to install ubuntu
<kirillow> it clicking install ubuntu from grub menu some lines flash for the blink of an eye. then the screen flashes than it crashes
<kirillow> how do i make those lines stay l9ong enough so i can read them m(
<nacc> skunk: hrm, strange
<nacc> skunk: was one of the recent updates to systemd itself?
<skunk> nacc: The recent history of apt - http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196512/
<nacc> skunk: hrm, very strange ... i don't see anything obvious, but i don't want to recommend you reboot your server and then have it not come back up
<skunk> nacc: exactly. Just that the odd side-effect is that SSH logins are SUPER slow, and crons not all functioning properly after this started happening.
<glenn> When are te repositorys up to date
<glenn> for thunderbir
<glenn> for thunderbird
<BarnabasDK> glenn you cannot give an accurate time for that :-)
<BarnabasDK> depends on you repo of choice and who manages it
<glenn> but why is linux to 2 versions older than the site
<nacc> !latest | glenn
<ubottu> glenn: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<BarnabasDK> glenn eeh? do not understand
<acheron-b> 45.7.0 is the latest
<glenn> so now i have proiblem with lighing on linux
<BarnabasDK> on ubuntu
<ducasse> glenn: which ubuntu version?
<Kiicki> I honestly can't figure out how to change the audio output on Lubuntu. In Ubuntu it was easy. My PC has actually speakers but I want the audio to output to the TV which is connect with a HDMI
<glenn> the mint version based on ubuntu
<BarnabasDK> glenn so ask the mint ppl?
<Kiicki> wait, they have their own channel
<ducasse> !mint | glenn
<ubottu> glenn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<skunk> nacc: Based on what I've read so far, seems like I might need to do this; systemctl restart systemd-logind.service
<glenn> i used also windows 10 and lighting in tb 58 on windows is diferent that hte version on linux
<BarnabasDK> glenn no help with mint here
<glenn> no it hase noting to do with mint ore ubutu
<acheron-b> mint has lots of sound problems, that why i quit using it and back on Ubuntu
<nacc> glenn: then why are you asking in the ubuntu support channel?
<BluesKaj> Kiicki, make sure your spdif is enabled and pcm vol ctl is turned up and automute is disabled in alsamixer
<pavlos> skunk, reverseDNS may be the issue with slow ssh response
<nacc> glenn: also what is 'tb 58'?
<glenn> mint say ask here because mint is based on ubuntu
<nacc> !mint | glenn
<ubottu> glenn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BarnabasDK> glenn then the mint guys are passing the buc
<BarnabasDK> k
<Dreaman> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<skunk> Think I'm just going to wait until after hours and force reboot. Worst case scenario I've got all weekend to reinstall the OS and apply the backups.
<glenn> is not a bug of mint ore ubuntu is mozilla thunderbird with ligthing callendar
<ducasse> glenn: then it has nothing to do with us
<BarnabasDK> glenn mozilla tunderbird and lightening have their own support
<BarnabasDK> www.mozilla.org
<glenn> but they never help
 * BarnabasDK sigh
<BarnabasDK> well I am out of Mozilla magic pixie dust to aleviate your issue
<glenn> BarnabasDK: what ?
<BarnabasDK> glenn exactly
<glenn> BarnabasDK: what
<BarnabasDK> glenn try #mozilla
<tatertots> glenn: mozilla and or thunderbird has their own forums and irc chat rooms, it may behoove you to pursue assistance in one or both of those places
<glenn> tatertots: on thunderbird the are not helping en not only now but for meany years
<Lorne> hey guys... probably a dumb q... but I'm adding media folders to my Plex...and for some reason when I "browse to folder" - it can only see my root external drive...not any of the folders within it.  Do I need to change the CHMOD stuff? thingys?
<BarnabasDK> glenn you will get no help here period
<ducasse> glenn: that does not make it our responsibility.
<BarnabasDK> glenn try #mozilla on undernet where you are
<j4f-shredder> when I try to add a php ppa I get gpg: keybox '/tmp/tmptwlsc64r/pubring.gpg' created;gpg: keyserver receive failed: No keyserver available  any ideas
<j4f-shredder> on how to solve this?
<j4f-shredder>  sudo -E add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php  I'm running that
<j4f-shredder> cause I'm behind a proxy
<kirillow> after clicking install ubuntu
<kirillow> how to check whether my screen just turned black
<BarnabasDK> j4f-shredder so the proxy is blocking you?
<kirillow> or computer really crashed
<j4f-shredder> BarnabasDK: I can navigate on chrome
<j4f-shredder> I configured the apt.conf with the proxy
<j4f-shredder> and the enviroment variables
<BarnabasDK> j4f-shredder anonymous or does it perhaps require auth?
<j4f-shredder> it requires auth
<j4f-shredder> I have the credentials
<j4f-shredder> I've set the enviroment variables with user:pass@server:port
<genii> kirillow: A fast simple way to tell is if all 3 keyboard lights are blinking on and off, you have a core dump/kernel panic. Also try going to a different console than 7 with ctrl-alt-F1 through F6. If you can do that, it's not crashed. You can return to the default one with alt-F7
<BarnabasDK> j4f-shredder if it is an eviil ms proxy I have had success with cntlm
<j4f-shredder> BarnabasDK: I'm a noob
<j4f-shredder> it's an ubuntu proxy server
<j4f-shredder> I think that tool is for microsoft based server
<BarnabasDK> it is
<BarnabasDK> ntlm based auth
<j4f-shredder> I just need to add this ppa
<j4f-shredder> and install php5.6
<j4f-shredder> what should I do?
<j4f-shredder> or even if I don't add this ppa, is it possible to install it without it?
<BarnabasDK> well can you access the web from other tools via the proxy?
<BarnabasDK> like .. right here
<j4f-shredder> I can access apt-get install and also the chrome
<j4f-shredder> but this operation fails
<BarnabasDK> so maybe your administrator actively blocked the traffic you need to pass?
<BarnabasDK> I assume a corporate network
<j4f-shredder> BarnabasDK: No, I don't think so
<j4f-shredder> I just configured atom text editor proxy and it works
<j4f-shredder> I don't know where this ppa's take the proxy config from
<sobersabre> OerHeks: remember me? with ethernet not working ?
<BarnabasDK> j4f-shredder there may be more to it than that I am afraid ..
<BarnabasDK> j4f-shredder maybe ask your local admin?
<sobersabre> I managed to set it up. it appears for some reason upgrade removes 'managed' bit in the entries for ethernet.
<sobersabre> I am unclear why
<j4f-shredder> BarnabasDK: thanks anyway, I thing this gpg has to do with another thing rather than proxy settings
<j4f-shredder> No keyserver available
<ducasse> j4f-shredder: it's possible gpg is trying to use hkp rather than http
<j4f-shredder> how do I check that?
<BarnabasDK> j4f-shredder if your proxy allows http(s) only then that is the point
<ducasse> j4f-shredder: not sure how to check what it uses now, i only know you can change it in your gpg config
<BarnabasDK> ducasse +1
<j4f-shredder> how do I change it
<k1l_> proxies are known to break apt. you can try to set apt to use the proxy with the login credentials
<ducasse> j4f-shredder: see the docs for gpg.conf, or the example config. it has a section on how to set proxy for keyservers.
<compdoc>  Firefox Goes PulseAudio Only, Leaves ALSA Users With No Sound
<BarnabasDK> compdoc so its a firefox issue?
<BarnabasDK> or - other apps work with sound ok
<Bill1973> I am getting no where on this ssh problem. I guess I'll remove the router port for it and readd it  bbl8r
<Kiicki> Alsa mixer for Lubuntu seems broken. "F6" and "S" doesn't work. Can't change sound card no matter what I do.
<Dreaman> Kiicki  pc or laptop change cable input autput
<Kiicki> It's a PC. My PC has built in speaker and the audio comes from it. My TV is also hooked up to my PC via HDMI but no sound
<Kiicki> nor can I change to the TV
<Kiicki> In Ubuntu I could easily change it
<giang> what is the best ide for c programing ?
<BarnabasDK> Kiicki whats the problem then?
<giang> for particular, im trying to modify this https://github.com/fontforge/fontforge
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> Kiicki: when it's done...say so
<BarnabasDK> giang what about the atom editor with gcc tools
<Kiicki> Problem is that I don't want sound from the built in PC but from the TV and I don't run Ubuntu but Lubuntu
<BarnabasDK> its free
<ducasse> Kiicki: have you tried setting the output in pavucontrol?
<ducasse> giang: 'best' is totally subjective, ask 100 people, you get 100 different answers
<BarnabasDK> giang I have to agree with ducasse but give the atom ide a try
<ducasse> !ide | giang
<ubottu> giang: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<b3h3m0th> ufw is not blocking my incoming connections
<mchelen2> atom should probably be on that list, its floss
<BluesKaj> ducasse, don't think he knows what pavucontrol or alsamixer
<BluesKaj> is
<BarnabasDK> b3h3m0th try gufw a gui for your fw
<giang> i will try vim, im good with vim
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: Mozilla broke it in FF52; See https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2355092 for discussion .
<b3h3m0th> $ sudo ufw status|grep 5555 5555/tcp                   DENY        Anywhere 5555/tcp (v6)              DENY        Anywhere (v6)
<b3h3m0th> This should block all TCP traffic on 5555 right?
<b3h3m0th> BarnabasDK:
<b3h3m0th> > nc -vz 10.112.89.175 5555                                             00:32:36 Connection to 10.112.89.175 5555 port [tcp/*] succeeded!
<BarnabasDK> b3h3m0th if your fw is enabled / running
<Kiicki> Bashing-om hmm, I guess I will just with Ubuntu so I don't need to go through the hassle
<Kiicki> go with*
<b3h3m0th> if it shows up in status it means it is running right?
<BarnabasDK> b3h3m0th sudo service foobar status?
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: Yeah, many have opted for that as a solution .
<b3h3m0th> BarnabasDK: I mean if ufw status is showing this output, it's obiviously running and enabled
<b3h3m0th> why is it not dropping the packets?
<tatertots> Kiicki: use what works for you...once you find something that works...keep still
<giang> can i  install cannon lbp 3100 in ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: However, if ya want to remain with (l)ubuntu- release 16.10 has changed to pavucontrol .
<b3h3m0th> $ sudo iptables-save|grep 5555|grep ufw -A ufw-user-input -p tcp -m tcp --dport 5555 -j DROP
<b3h3m0th> what's wrong :/
<BarnabasDK> b3h3m0th as I remember it ufw matches the first rule so allow what you want then block all
<giang> btw, when you send a message to me, its bold, how can you do that?
<ducasse> b3h3m0th: what you pasted above is for ipv6, while you are connecting via v4
<b3h3m0th> ducasse: which paste?
<ducasse> b3h3m0th: the ufw status line
<BarnabasDK> ducasse +1
<BarnabasDK> both protols - did not spot that
<b3h3m0th> ducasse: I don't think so
<BarnabasDK> your isp must allow pass through ipv6
<b3h3m0th> It's v4 and v6
<BarnabasDK> congratulations
<b3h3m0th> repastig in quites: "5555/tcp                   DENY        Anywhere 5555/tcp (v6)              DENY        Anywhere (v6)"
<b3h3m0th> tcp => v4
<b3h3m0th> tcp (v6) => ipv6
<BarnabasDK> thats then tcp
<BarnabasDK> udp?
<BarnabasDK> just an idea
<b3h3m0th> nope. nc without the -u flag goes for tcp
<ducasse> b3h3m0th: ah, just a messy paste, then.
<b3h3m0th> ducasse: yup ^_^
<b3h3m0th> besides, that service on 5555 is hosted by me, it's a tcp service on socat
<Kiicki> tatertots I forgot to respond to you. Yes, I have installed it and rebooten the computer
<dbclk> hey guys..getting this error "GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192" ..when I run -> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe'
<dbclk> any ideas?
<b3h3m0th> what's weird is even IPtables have reflected the rule, but still not dropping !!!!! $ sudo iptables-save|grep 5555|grep ufw -A ufw-user-input -p tcp -m tcp --dport 5555 -j DROP
<tatertots> Kiicki: use what works for you...once you find something that works...keep still..i think the keeping still is your personal challenge..since you say ubuntu works...you simply need to use it and park yourself there and resist moving
<BarnabasDK> tatertots ha ha
<Kiicki> I was just saying that Ubuntu worked for the sound. I still think Ubuntu is too much for this old computer which is why I went with Lubuntu
<Kiicki> but with Lubuntu, sound doesn't work from TV
<Kiicki> won't let me change sound card
<BarnabasDK> Kiicki sound should break no computer
<BarnabasDK> unless your hw is not only ancient but probably worth something to the tecnical museum
<Kiicki> Probably that too but I thought this old HW would still be better than a Raspberry Pi for Kodi and media server
<Kiicki> It was a cheap solution for that
<BluesKaj> not too ancient if he has hdmi output
<BarnabasDK> BluesKaj thats the point
<BarnabasDK> BluesKaj same card I hope
<Kiicki> PC has a sound card, TV has a sound card. Two different cards
<Kiicki> can't switch between them
<BarnabasDK> why would you be able to?
<BluesKaj> the spdif option in alsamixer needs to be enabled for the digital audio to output to hdmi
<Kiicki> Why wouldn't I? I can in Ubuntu and in 99% other OS
<Kiicki> It shouldn't be a complicated process to change sound card
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<BarnabasDK> so you are swtiching in some other device
<BarnabasDK> based on input?
<tatertots> Kiicki: share url/link here
<BarnabasDK> a dac?
<strangerr> Hello. I'm trying to copy a large directory (200 GB) from one USB HDD to another USB HDD. Typical file size within this directory is 5-10 MB. Maybe it's something with the drive, but it takes loooots of time (6+ hours). Is there a way to speed this up? Maybe it would be faster to make it a single file on the fly (tar?) and write it to the destination USB HDD?
<strangerr> If so, how could that be done without creating temporary archive file, as my system is on SSD, which doesn't have enough space in the first place and even if it had, I don't want to wear it with these transfers
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196969/
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>    aplay -l|pastebinit
<tatertots> Kiicki: share url/link here
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196979/
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>    aplay -L|pastebinit
<tatertots> Kiicki: share url/link here
<Kiicki> That's the one. card 1 I need
<tatertots> Kiicki: you might think it's the same, it's not..just do it
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kiicki> wait, what happened
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196981/
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>    pacmd list-sinks|pastebinit
<BluesKaj> Kiicki, your tvsound input doesn't register as a soundcard and it's not supposed to
<tatertots> Kiicki: share url/link here
<hesiodos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196986/
<Kiicki> hmm, it says it's not installed bt there's a command for it. hold on
<andel> hi
<akiva_>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lasound -- trying to make an application.
<daumie> Any suggestions on guide to installing i3-gaps on Ubuntu 14.04 ...
<tatertots> Kiicki: ah i see...it wasn't installed...you don't say...
<ppf> akiva_: that's not really an ubuntu issue, is it
<Kiicki> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<Kiicki> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<BluesKaj> Kiicki, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , that should load the driver ...if successful there's no output from the command
<Kiicki> should I reboot after installing it? since it's still not working
<tatertots> Kiicki: rebooting couldn't hurt...do it
<akiva_> ppf, Yeah, i'm trying to compile on ubuntu. Kiicki ah, so I need to stop of the PulseAudio Daemon?
<BluesKaj> should load ther driver first
<BarnabasDK> Kiicki een if it hurts us you have to
<Kiicki> Have to what?
<BarnabasDK> reboot
<tatertots> Kiicki: reboot
<BarnabasDK> this is linux after all
<BluesKaj> no point , too many cooks
<Kiicki> well I did it the first time when he said I should install it. I did but it said that it was not installed
<tatertots> Kiicki: are you not able to complete the objective....i'll post it again in case you forgot what the objective was
<tatertots> Kiicki: in terminal>    pacmd list-sinks|pastebinit
<tatertots> Kiicki: share url/link here
<BarnabasDK> Kiicki don't know if this has been asked before but an lsusb and an lspci will state your devs
<Kiicki> Still not working tatertots. Fuck it really. Ubuntu I guess
<BluesKaj> BarnabasDK, thye're past that
<Kiicki> Thanks anyway!
<Kiicki> I appreciate your time
<tatertots> BluesKaj: we got Kiicki's details, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196969/
<Kiicki> Sell it
<BluesKaj> tatertots, i saw them
<BarnabasDK> aww a no help, thats a bummer
<tatertots> BluesKaj: sorry meant BarnabasDK
<BarnabasDK> yeah know it
<Delvien> tatertots: what generated that list?
<BarnabasDK> haven't followed this so thight
<tatertots> Delvien: pretty ain't it
<tatertots> Delvien: that's how i roll
<BarnabasDK> whould be iteresting to get a profile of the hw
<Delvien> its like speccy, but not garbage
<BluesKaj> he needs to load the snd-hda-intel driver, setup spdif in alsamixer and pavucontrol to hdmi
<Delvien> tatertots: but srsly, what generated it?
<pavlos> strangerr, try, tar -C SRCDIR -cf - . | tar -C DESTDIR -xf -
<BarnabasDK> BluesKaj yeah but why is that not apparent in the os gui
<tatertots> Delvien: it's says right on the last line, last word on the last line specifically
<BluesKaj> tatertots, because linux audio is such a dog's brekfast
<tatertots> Kiicki: still not working?....that's odd..it works on mine...granted i use ubuntu
<Kiicki> Yeah, you can switch easily from the OS on Ubuntu. that's not a problem. but from Lubuntu, no go
<tatertots> Kiicki: would be interesting to know if there were any other Lubuntu users in here and have them try it and report results
<Delvien> tatertots: was it really so hard to say inxi -ABCFG and whatever else I missed? Why are you being cryptic
<ducasse> Kiicki: as i asked 40 minutes ago, have you tried pavucontrol?
<Kiicki> No I haven't. I could try it
<BluesKaj> Kiicki, you should
<tatertots> Kiicki: any progress or results after using pavucontrol???
<Kiicki> It's stuck on "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait...
<tatertots> Kiicki: yeah pulse audio's status seems to be questionable in your environment
<tatertots> Kiicki: the command i asked you to run earlier is pulse audio related and it didn't seem very happy either
<Kiicki> wait, I think it works. I right clicked on audio and it's the same thing as in Ubuntu. I will just restart the computer
<Kiicki> like I went to preferences or something
<Kiicki> that thing still says please wait but I think I will just restart
<tatertots> Kiicki: do what you gotta do
<Kiicki> There we go. Working! Thank you
<tatertots> Delvien: being cryptic wasn't my intention...give a man a fish you feed him for 1 day...teach a man to fish..you feed him for a lifetime
<Delvien> tatertots or the typical linux irc fashion "I know something you dont, naner naner"
<rgb-one> Hey
<rgb-one> Any osticket users in?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<united20> I can get no sound. Running 16.04 on qnap VM. video playback not great either. Any tips anyone?
<MemorableDeath> Hello
<MemorableDeath> Anybody There
<united20> yes.
<MemorableDeath> do you play cs
<caustic_grip> o/
<jonasgilje> Ubuntu 16.10. Wyse Z00D thin client ca. 2012. 4 gib ram installed (recognized in both "lshw" and memtest86+), but only 1637 mb available/usable. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<jonasgilje> Just to be clear I am in no way blaming it on ubuntu or say it has anything to do with it. :)
<MonkeyDust> jonasgilje  there's some 'what's eating my ram' site, can't find the exact address right now
<genii> jonasgilje: I'm not sure the Wyse Geode chipset in those things can see more than 2G
<ZeEKz> wifi disconnecting automatically...any solution?
<MonkeyDust> jonasgilje  is this useful http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<jonasgilje> @genii Yeah that might be it. I thought the z00d went up to 4gb. I'll test some of the other client and see if they've got the same problem
<jonasgilje> MonkeyDust  free -m only gives 1637 but useful nonetheless
<ioria> jonasgilje, grep MemTotal  /proc/meminfo
<jonasgilje> ioria Currently reinstalling, I'll try it once I've finished. IIRC it gave me 4 gb on the previous install.
<ioria> jonasgilje, ok
<genii> jonasgilje: What model Wyse?
<jonasgilje> Z 00 D
<genii> Oh, nvm, z00d
<genii> jonasgilje: Yeah, looks like they can go 4G. So maybe you have a non PAE kernel, or mismatched RAM sticks and it's only seeing one. Less likely, Wyse may have made it so you need different firmware if you bought a model with 2G then upgraded it yourself to 4G
<Lums26> Hey
<jonasgilje> genii I had 2 identical machines with 2G so I combined them to make a 4G one. It's 32-bit, does that matter at all? How do I know if I have a PAE or not? Thanks.
<mantise> i have a lot of rar files i wish to unpack. from r00 to r46. how do i unpack them ? when i extract the file, it sats truncated rar file data ??
<jonasgilje> ioria "cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i memtotal" gives 1640404 kb :/
<tatertots> jonasgilje: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<ioria> jonasgilje,  grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<tatertots> jonasgilje: when its done...say so
<ioria> jonasgilje,  1640404 ???
<jonasgilje> ioria "pae" comes up among all the other three-letter abbreviations
<ioria> jonasgilje,  bad module ?
<jonasgilje> ioria between msr and mce to be exact
<jonasgilje> ioria Might very well be
<jonasgilje> ioria I'll test another one thanks.
<ioria> jonasgilje,  i see, you'r welcm
<mantise> so i need sudo apt-get install unrar ?
<jonasgilje> tatertots It's done, but I think I might try another stick
<tatertots> jonasgilje: do what you gotta do
<tatertots> jonasgilje: take care
<daumie> I'm having trouble setting up my laptop ssh-server so that i can connect to it from my phone.
<w9qbj> daumie: What are your problems
<daumie> The password I'm using has been rejected multiple times.
<w9qbj> daumie: a couple of ideas, check capitolization, and username.
<PipeItToDevNull> daumie, When you connect are you specifying a username?
<w9qbj> daumie: what phone/app
<Bill1973> In a similiar boat with ssh from my phone to box running 16.04
<PipeItToDevNull> Bill1973, What is the issue
<Bill1973> Pretty much exactly the same. Same box ran 14lts, dist-upgrade to 15lts and now dist-upgrade to 16lts and i have lost the abikity to ssh in from internet
<daumie> w9qbj:  juice ssh android
<Bill1973> Ssh still works locally. Same user/pass
<nacc> Bill1973: there is no 15lts and you aren't recommended to 'dist-upgrade' between releases
<PipeItToDevNull> Bill1973, Is the port open, do you have a firewll up? What is the output when you add -vvv ?
<daumie> I've specified the username and password w9qbj
<w9qbj> I'm using iPhone with SSHTerminal, np problems. a username and password are specified for each site. don't know  about 'droids
<daumie> Pipeline yes.... The app does that automatically for me
<PipeItToDevNull> daumie, If you ssh from a PC and add -vvv what happens?
<Bill1973> It was ubuntu 15.10
<Bill1973>  -vvv to what?
<daumie> Haven't tried that... Lemme borrow one.. Will get back to you shortly  PipeItToDevNull
<PipeItToDevNull> Bill1973, That means ultra verbose, it will tell you whats up, add it onto the SSH command
<w9qbj> daumie: could even ssh -vvv (user)@localhost
<nacc> Bill1973: even less good to dist-upgrade then, you can't go from 14.04 -> 15.10
<countingdaisies> Hey all - I got my new msata ssd in the mail today and installed it. Now I have 250Gb ssd  and a 750Gb platter drive (with windows install). I'm ready to install ubuntu 16.04 from usb any time now but what are some possible ways to divide up the data between the drives (what drive does what?)
<Bill1973> My laptop died so I'm stuck on my tablet using juice
<countingdaisies> I know I probably want to store media files (images and movies, music) on the platter drive. How do I do that when I'm in the installer??
<kuahara> can the most current version of ubuntu run any sort of memory diagnostics without first downloading some package from the internet?
<Bill1973> nacc i did and it ran great.  This one runs great except for this ssh issue.  I have even disabled ufw though port 22 was open according to ufw status
<daumie> w9qbj: password still ain't working for localhost !!!
<daumie> PipeItToDevNull: ^^
<Bill1973> LAN ssh is fine, same router as before dist-upgrade when i could ssh in from WAN
<Bashing-om> kuahara: EFI system, then no . Got to go get the tools then .
<PipeItToDevNull> daumie, -vvv and pastebin the output
<PipeItToDevNull> Remove sensitive info daumie
<Bill1973> Same user/pass still allows me to login via ssh over LAN.
<w9qbj> sounds like you have a username or password conflict. seems like sshd is working or it wouldn't complain about the pw
<ppf> kuahara: no
<stewrad> anyone have experience installing ubuntu 16.04 to an external hard drive?
<tatertots> stewrad: and if someone did....then what?
<tatertots> Bill1973: if you can ssh within LAN...it's not a ubuntu issue
<countingdaisies> If I have an ssd and a platter drive and I want to install ubuntu  -- is it enough to simply put the /home on the platter drive and the rest of the install on the ssd?
<genii> jonasgilje: Apologies, my work required me for a while. But fortunately I see that you're getting assistance
<stewrad> i'm trying to install ubuntu onto an external ssd and i'd like some guidance from someone with experience
<kuahara> what version of ubuntu had memtest built in?
<Bill1973> I just got in!
<cfhowlett> kuahara, all
<kuahara> cfhowlett we just established that the latest version does not
<w9qbj> countingdaisies: yes, you can put the home volume whereever  you want and mount it to /home
<Bill1973> Idk what i changed, rebooted router but no changes
<countingdaisies> w9qbj: How can I find out what other people are doing who have had the similar experience?
<countingdaisies> who have done it beofre and what do they do?
<nacc> countingdaisies: not asking here -- this is the support channel -- maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> countingdaisies: or googling around for examples
<ppf> kuahara: you can boot into memtest. but that's not a tool you use within ubuntu
<daumie_> PipeItToDevNull:  Here..http://pastebin.com/xfZUrHV6
<kuahara> ppf apparently the ubuntu live disk for older versions of ubuntu came with an option to boot into memtest
<kuahara> I can burn ubuntu images to disk and boot from them just fine, but the current "bootable .iso" files distributed by both passmark and memtest86 won't boot for me.
<kuahara> no matter how I burn them
<Bill1973> Oh well, i am in! On to the next project.
<kuahara> downloading ubuntu 5.10 to see if that option is there
<countingdaisies> stewrad: They might want you to go over to #ubuntu-offtopic as wll (I'd ask  bc installing ubuntu on a system with a unique hardware setup is  Obviously not a support topic - right?)
<daumie_> PipeItToDevNull:  w9qbj  It's important to note that am using my laptop password for login
<genii> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<countingdaisies> There's about 140 people over there -- good luck
<ppf> kuahara: all ubuntu versions come with memtest
<PipeItToDevNull> daumie_, Is that the users password?
<nacc> countingdaisies: the act of installing and it possibly failing is a support topic. how to setup your installed system is not, at least to me
<kuahara> ppf the current version does not appear to and someone else in the channel said it has to be downloaded
<nacc> stewrad: 'trying to' -- so it's not working?
<algid> anyone know why .. i'm running a perl program like % perl xyz.pl &> error.txt
<algid> and it's cutting the output short in the text file
<ppf> kuahara: that could be because of uefi
<nacc> algid: what do you think &> should do?
<Bashing-om> kuahara: 16.04 " Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf " . But memtest is not supported for EFI systems out of the box .
<kuahara> ppf I have uefi enabled in the bios
<kuahara> should it be disabled?
<kuahara> maybe I misread that.  I thought enabling that was required
<ppf> won't help
<countingdaisies> When was the last time someone asked how to do something before doing it or what the right technical decision was when one had to med in order TO install ubuntu on this channel???   And damitt don't tell me that I'm being treated in the same manner as everyone else cause I'm not. Those type of questions are asked and answered here day in and day out  (we are ALL looking right at what...
<countingdaisies> ...everyoine is saying!)
<w9qbj> daumie_:   The password you should be using is the pw on the ssh system, not necessarily the same as on the LapTop
<countingdaisies> don't tell me I don';t have a right to participate in the ubuntu community that AI have been a part of for over 7 years
<algid> nacc - i think it should redirect the stdrr to a file
<daumie_> w9qbj: Haven't setup any on the ssh system
<ppf> you can boot a live system in legacy mode though, and use its memtest
<cfhowlett> dial down the attitude please, countingdaisies.
<daumie_> I missed that step w9qbj
<countingdaisies> I cfam hre to adk what the correct decision is to make the insall
<daumie_> How do I go about it w9qbj
<kuahara> ppf, you mean boot all the way into the os and then use a memtest application that is preinstalled?
<nacc> algid: you should read `man bash` again, you want 2>file
<countingdaisies> is that wrong??
<algid> thx
<nacc> countingdaisies: no one told you anything about your rights, you're overreacting
<w9qbj> daumie_: on the target SSH system set up a user or have the admin do it. with a name and pw
<tatertots> countingdaisies: dood chill...are you at least booted to livecd/liveusb and chatting from the computer right now?
<nacc> countingdaisies: you want to know 'best' and opinion-based things. Those are not support topics
<Bizzeh> if i have my own user account "darren" and an account a service runs as "debian-transmission", if i want both accounts to access /media/usb, what chown/chmod would i need to hit /media/usb with?
<countingdaisies> I get a gd new ssd drive you'd think pple nwoud be friendly, nice, exicited for me. Youd think theyd want my experience installing in the new system to be smooth and woud be decent about it.   One might think
<ppf> kuahara: no
<nacc> countingdaisies: have you even tried installing to it?
<daumie_> w9qbj: Oooh, I can do that...it's my laptop :)
<ppf> boot the memtest that comes with the live disk
<kuahara> ppf, there's no startup options to do that (that I can see anyway).
<ppf> as i said, boot it in legacy mode
<nacc> Bizzeh: use a group and appropriat g+ permissions
<tatertots> countingdaisies: have you at least created the ubuntu livecd/liveusb media that you'd use for installation?...have you at least downloaded the ISO?
<kuahara> I hit F12 to bring up a boot menu, select to boot from ODD, there's a menu where I can choose to install, or boot from live disk, etc... but no memtest option in there
<tatertots> countingdaisies: those are some of the first steps in the process, so if you have not got that far yet...do so
<Bizzeh> nacc: create new group, add group to both user accounts and chown /media/usb to the group?
<nacc> Bizzeh: add both user accounts to group, but yeah :)
<nacc> Bizzeh: note you'll need to logout/login if you're the user whose group membership you're changing
<kuahara> The boot menu for the current release contains:   "Try ubuntu without installing", "Install ubuntu", "OEM Install (For manufacturers)", and "Check disc for defects".   If I choose the top option, it boots straight to desktop.
<kuahara> I don't appear to have other options to interrupt it and run memtest
<Bashing-om> kuahara: I say again . there is no support out of the box for memtest in a UEFI system. Ya got to obtain the tools elsewhere for UEFI systems .
<kuahara> can I do that without an internet connection?
<Bizzeh> http://pastebin.com/kQneEWuC <<< this, nacc?
<kuahara> I believe that laptop I am doing this on has problems and I suspect with memory.  I can't get it to boot into new install of windows without it freezing.
<ppf> kuahara: i said it twice now
<kuahara> you said boot in legacy mode.  I see no options for that.
<kuahara> the word legacy appears nowhere
<Bill1973> kuahara. Sorry, thats window$ and exactly why i dumped it. Just need to getbetter at nix in general
<kuahara> I just told you the only 4 options I have.  The one you're telling me to take isn't in the list.
<Bizzeh> you get windows boot prompt by holding F8 at post, and keping hold of it until you get a set of options
<kuahara> If there's some other way to get to it, I'm all ears.
<Bizzeh> safemode and various other crap is in there
<jonasgilje> ioria genii It was just a bad stick or a bad connection, I don't know. It's showing 3.5 G now which is close enough :) thanks for help
<kuahara> F8 does nothing here, unforunately
<kuahara> just gives me the same list I already had
<Jordan_U> kuahara: Why can't you install any packages from the internet?
<daumie_> Thanks w9qbj it worked!!
<w9qbj> daumie_: Great!  The first Q I should have asked, do you have login on the target machine?  I'l try to remember nesdt time someone has the same problem
<kuahara> Jordan_U  if I can't get an operating system loaded onto this machine, then a driver installed for the NIC, then actually connect it to the internet, that'd be fantastic
<Jordan_U> kuahara: What happens when you try to boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB (Of Ubuntu 16.04 or newer)?
<kuahara> I can boot into Ubuntu live disk only so far.  If I choose the option "Try ubuntu without installing".
<kuahara> but at that point, I have an entire OS loaded into memory, limiting the amount of memory I can test....not that I can test any at all.
<w9qbj> kuahara: try varous Fn keys. not all laptops use the same combos for dropping into the "bios" You may have to read the boot splash screen rast.
<Jordan_U> kuahara: Being able to test all free memory is presumably better than being able to test none.
<kuahara> F12 / F8 bring up the option to boot from ODD, HDD, LAN, or enter setup
<kuahara> no legacy boot option in there though
<kuahara> Jordan_U if I boot all the way into the OS, there's no memtest application available to test it
<w9qbj> on my system it's Del or F2
<rn> hi
<nacc> Bizzeh: not quite i don't think
<w9qbj> rn: good 'eveining' what's up?
<nacc> Bizzeh: you are changing the ownership which changes the user and group ownership
<nacc> Bizzeh: err, only the user
<kuahara> F2 takes me directly to setup.  Del does nothing.  F8 and F12 bring up a boot menu (legacy is not an option).
<nacc> Bizzeh: i think you want `chown :sharedusb /path/to/file` or just `chgrp`
<Jordan_U> kuahara: Boot into Ubuntu live, connect to the internet, install "memtester" then run "memtester 5G", where you replace "5G" with an amount slightly smaller than the available free memory.
<Jeff_Belladonna> Hello, World!
<kuahara> Not sure what CSM boot is, but that did the trick
<tatertots> kuahara: i think you may want to state clearly weather or not you have internet connection while booted to livecd/liveusb
<Jordan_U> kuahara: CSM is Compatability Support Module, which is what allows you to boot via BIOS on a UEFI based system.
<Bizzeh> nacc: ive now ran chown -R :sharedusb /media/usb
<nacc> Bizzeh: and did you check the group ownership has changed?
<Bizzeh> and im STILL getting permission denied for when accessing the disk with debian-transmission, but not with darren
<kuahara> That allowed me to use the memtest on the live disk.  Option was never there before
<kuahara> at any rate, it's testing memory now
<Jordan_U> kuahara: You should probably disable it again when you're through running memtest. Also unfortunately sometimes memtest will give false errors when run under CSM.
<nacc> Bizzeh: pastebin `groups debian-transmission`, `ls -ahl /media/usb`
<Bashing-om> kuahara: ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, with 0 loss ?
<Jordan_U> kuahara: That's because memtest86+ can only boot via BIOS, so giving the option (which would just fail) when booting via UEFI doesn't make sense.
<kuahara> I'll probably let this run over night or something.
<kuahara> We're not even sure who owns this laptop.  I have to set it up as a cold spare though.  All this just to test memory, then put Windows back on it if there aren't issues with it.
<Bizzeh> nacc: http://pastebin.com/2jkEQJNK
<horseinabeer5678> anybody know where I can find sha1 and sha256 keys for verifying the most recent ubuntu desktop from their website?
<horseinabeer5678> tried looking on google, etc, couldn't find anything
<nacc> Bizzeh: and how are you accessing it as 'darren'?
<Jordan_U> horseinabeer5678: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<Bizzeh> nacc: putty
<nacc> Bizzeh: or how are you verifying it, i mean
<Bizzeh> just ran touch /media/usb/complete/test.bin
<horseinabeer5678> great, thanks!
<Bizzeh> no issues
<nacc> Bizzeh: and how are you verifying debian-transmission can't?
<Bizzeh> its a service that writes to disk, and i keep getting errors in the error log saying permission denied for /media/usb/complete/[filename]
<Bizzeh> ps aux
<Bizzeh> oops
<nacc> Bizzeh: has that process been restarted since you changed group ownership?
<Bizzeh> restarted the machine as a whole
<nacc> Bizzeh: ok
<nacc> Bizzeh: uh, /media/usb/complete is not g+w
<w9qbj> Bizzeh: is pi a member of the sharedusb group
<nacc> Bizzeh: so as i said, you need to do the right g+ stuff still
<Bizzeh> nacc: explain?
<Bizzeh> w9qbj: pi is, yes
<nacc> Bizzeh: group members cannot write to /media/usb/complete
<nacc> Bizzeh: you have not given group members permission to do so
<nacc> Bizzeh: you didn't say you wanted to write, you said 'access' (which usually means read)
<nacc> Bizzeh: but in any case, you need to specify (possibly on a per-file basis) who should be able to access the files
<Bizzeh> nacc: ahh, ok, sorry. i need sharedusb to be able to write to disk
<Bizzeh> the whole disk
<nacc> Bizzeh: then, i think, chmod -R g+w /media/usb
<nacc> Bizzeh: since you ran the chgrp equivalent alrady
<Bizzeh> nacc: testing now
<w9qbj> Bizzeh: you may need to login, or open a new shell - come perms are sticky to the running session
<w9qbj> s/come/some/
<Bizzeh> last command fixed
<Bizzeh> thank you nacc
<nacc> Bizzeh: you follow why?
<Bizzeh> not sure, but... im going to go with, by default, the permissions only apply to the user, not the group, if you want to take the group into account, you need to do g+ ?
<nacc> Bizzeh: the first commands only changed membership and ownership, not permissions
<nacc> Bizzeh: not quite, there are 3 sets of permissions on files
<nacc> Bizzeh: owner, group and other
<Bizzeh> so running g+w gives the group the ability to write to that disk?
<nacc> Bizzeh: chmod g+w /path/to/whatever changes the permissions on /path/to/whatever so group has write (+w = add write, +r = add read, +x = add execute)
<nacc> Bizzeh: you used -R so it's recursive on everything starting at /media/usb
<mantise> i was told to do this command to change my resolv.conf, Linux (inkl. Ubuntu):
<mantise> echo -e "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4" > /etc/resolv.conf . it doesnt work tho. so question is if its the right way i add it manually, ill add pastebin in a sec
<Bizzeh> nacc: thank you
<nacc> Bizzeh: yw
<Bizzeh> been a long time since i used any sort of nix system, seems that some info has gone from my brain, some is fragmented, but, most of it is coming flooding back
<mantise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24197742/  <- is this wrong !? :)
 * nudoge reads man page for resolvconf
<dreamon> hello. searchin a way to connect 16.04 xubuntu with bluetooth speaker. the gui path dont work. → blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Resource temporarily unavailable
<mantise> ..
<nudoge> mantise: I dont know if it worked but I added some to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<nudoge> mantise: do you want link to source for askubuntu?
<nudoge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24197807/ what do you think?
<latino31> is there any respected ubuntu hardening programs that can harden the kernel without too much interference with normal operations
<jblack> topic
<jblack> Good afternoon. I've been trying to port some zfs packages in a ppa from  trusty to xenial. I was able to build them without much effort,  but apt insists on reinstalling the packages I built every apt-get upgrade.  Is there anything I can look at to figure out where I've gone wrong? Google hasn't been much help to me
<Bashing-om> !pinning | jblack Maybe ?
<ubottu> jblack Maybe ?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tatertots> mantise: why not use the gui to implement your desired network settings?
<leetskeet> hello all, is there a seperate channel for ubuntuserver 16.04
<jblack> I could try pinning, but it seems like there's something fundamentally wrong when  apt is replacing the installed package with the exact same package every apt upgrade.
<EriC^^> leetskeet: #ubuntu-server
<leetskeet> thank you EriC^^!
<jblack> apt-get upgrade;  it reinstalls  a bunch of zfs*-0.6.5.9-1~xenial;    apt-get upgrade again, and it reinstalls the exact same packages
<minimec> latino31: Ubuntu is using AppArmor, and it is used per default. So you already have some kernel hardening. There is a list of available/used security features in ubuntu... See here ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<latino31> thanks minimec
<leetskeet_> hey again, went to #ubuntuserver but seems no one is in a helping mood.  i recently installed ubuntu 16.04 and have an issue with SSH login.  I have to do a local login on the server before I can do a SSH login with key.  have systemctl enable ssh and the config looks good, any thoughts
<wedgie> encrypted drives?
<leetskeet_> doh home is
<jblack> Godo call, wedgie. An encruypted home could do that.
<leetskeet_> that would explain it heh
<leetskeet_> any workaround aside from start over
<leetskeet_> no data yet so a rebuild isnt a big deal
<wedgie> certainly easier without encryption, so be sure you have a legitimate need for it
<wedgie> else, create a non-encrypted user, log into that via ssh, and from there decrypt the home dir of the user you want
<leetskeet_> meh just a home fileserver so was just kind of tinkering around and thought, yeah encryption on home why not, forgot keys/auth file are in user home
<leetskeet_> hmm will try using the non encrypt user, thank you for the input and feedback!
<minimec> leetskeet_: That might be a solution. https://stephen.rees-carter.net/thought/encrypted-home-directories-ssh-key-authentication
<dbclk> can anyone help me with this -> getting this error "GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192" ..when I run -> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe'
<dbclk> I'm simply trying to do -> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe' && sudo apt-get update
<dbclk> it's then throwing that error
<dbclk> any ideas?
<Bashing-om> dbclk: run ' sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192 '.
<dbclk> I think I did but, I'll try again
<dbclk> where do you get the keys from Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> dbclk: " keyserver.ubuntu.com " .
<dbclk> hmm
<dbclk> how is it generated?
<Bashing-om> dbclk: That is a lesson in and of it's self . The GPG signing will be from what matches 16126D3A3E5C1192 . There are other ways to get the signing key, but it do get involved .
<dbclk> Bashing-om: I tried your suggestion but, still got -> GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> ==> default: W ==> default: :  ==> default: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty Release' is not signed. ==> default: E ==> default: :  ==> default: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xe
<Bashing-om> dbclk: So do it now for that differnt key " 40976EAF437D05B5 " .
<dbclk> ok I dont understand what you mean Bashing-om
<eein> I think I found a dash bug. Can someone confirm. When I have a chrome with a youtube video full screen on a virtual desktop other than the primary if you press the play button in the left corner it brings up the recycling bin behind it on dash
<Bashing-om> dbclk: 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5 ' .
<dbclk> @ Bashing-om OK..I see what you mean but, it seems just to sudo apt-get install [my dependencies]....it's asking me to sign a whole bunch of keys
<dbclk> now it's saying -> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe'..now it's saying I need to signed this -> GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Bashing-om> dbclk: Well, that ain't good . try ' sudo apt-key update ' .
<dbclk> should i do that instead of signing each keys?
<dbclk> @ Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> dbclk: Yeah .. ' sudo apt-key update ' see what the package manager advises .
<Bashing-om> dbclk: Away for a bit, back soonest .
<dbclk> thanks man
<dbclk> Bashing-om: this doesn't make sense -> https://gist.github.com/dclarke-modus/badba2505db8eade47f48b85b534ef5e
#ubuntu 2017-03-18
<Bashing-om> dbclk: Back, yeah, no make much sense. Try deleting the key: ' sudo apt-key del 40976EAF437D05B5 ' . then updating the repository ' sudo apt-get update ' . You should get a NO_PUBKEY error instead of a BADSIG error. TBC when ya get to this point.
<dbclk> ok
<nick37> Happy Friday everyone
<Bashing-om> dbclk: Long time ! More problems ?
<dbclk> Bashing-om: I heard the problem is that i'm mixing trusty with xenial
<dbclk> the ubuntu version is 16.04
<dbclk> and im using trusty repos that's why this is happening
<k1l_> mixing repos is a way to mess up the system
<Bashing-om> dbclk: ^^ +10 . I do not know there is a fix for this .
<jrich523> hey guys, silly question, can anyone provide a link to directions on how to get a gui setup and remotely accessable over ssh? not terribly strong with ubuntu
<taiyakiferret> Hello world
<taiyakiferret> Je ne sais pas ce que je faire.
<jrich523> that was weird
<jrich523> even for irc
<TheReaperKing1> Hello I have an app on the software center which was added by someone else but has some issues to it.  What channel can I use to talk to someone about it or contact info in general?
<hggdh> TheReaperKing1: the best option is to open a bug on launchpad.net
<TheReaperKing1> Thank you so much
<TheReaperKing1> Cool I found the launchpad page for the software
<alkisg> What could cause one pc to write to its disk with 100 MB/sec initially, and after a few minutes, to go down to 1 MB/sec; while moving that disk+installation to another PC and doing the same test, the speed remains constant to 100 MB/sec, so it's not a disk or bad installation issue? I'm thinking BIOS, motherboard, or the kernel, but what else could I test to better pinpoint this?
<alkisg> That board has fakeraid support on the bios; but it has the problem even when only 1 disk is installed...
<OerHeks> alkisg, the speed numbers are raw, first it writes to buffers, untill they are filled, and then it seems to drop down
<OerHeks> windows hides this with an average  write speed number
<OerHeks> so nothing wrong i guess
<alkisg> OerHeks: nah it's nothing that simple, we're talking 1 MB/sec disk write speed; disks nowadays write with 200 MB/sec raw, 100 MB or so when actually using a file system
<OerHeks> alkisg, yes that simple
<alkisg> I also tried with dd if=/dev/zero of=file bs=1M count=100 conv=fdatasync
<alkisg> Which does a sync and waits until the actual write, before returning
<alkisg> After reboot, that says 100 MB/sec, and at some times it may even continue writing at that speed for hours, but if the issue is triggered, it goes down to 1 MB/sec
<alkisg> Of course, writing at 100 MB/sec for hours -> no buffer can hold that amount
<OerHeks> alkisg, check the cache memory on both motherboards, that could explain the difference
<TheReaperKing1> How do I leave a review for an app in the software center
<TheReaperKing1> hitting "write a review" doesn't seem to work
<niiyaizu> you cant
<TheReaperKing1> using the software center itself
<niiyaizu> those are written by the developer
<TheReaperKing1> oh, dang
<TheReaperKing1> hmm
<TheReaperKing1> it shows users having left reviews
<TheReaperKing1> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/sandboxgamemaker/
<alkisg> OerHeks: when you say "cache memory", do you mean the linux cache, the embedded disk controller cache, or the processor cache?
<TheReaperKing1> the guy who put it on there for us forgot to have it download the actual data for the app too
<OerHeks> alkisg, hardware cache on the controller, and on the disk itself
<alkisg> OerHeks: the problem happens with a different hard drive too; but anyway, how can I test the controller cache? I don't know of any API for that
<OerHeks> the cpu is also part of it, but minor
<OerHeks> alkisg, that would be part of a testsuite, i guess.
<alkisg> OerHeks: I don't think the operating system has access there...
<alkisg> Also, it did happen with a completely other disk
<Guest25425> hello
<alkisg> OerHeks: btw, I also tried including `echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches` between the writing tests, to drop all linux file system caching; it didn't change the result...
<RNeville> Hello everyone, "Ubuntu Software" doesn't work on my Ubuntu 16.04 install - just flashes to screen then closes
<OerHeks> alkisg, i cannot explain that, hardware specific
<Guest60568> RN: Is it possible to update via the CL?
<alkisg> Thank you OerHeks
<RNeville> don't know how to update from command line, Guest60568
<Guest60568> OK. Was just curious if it would work or not.
<Guest60568> It's been a while since I used Ubuntu. Is it possible to uninstall the software center and then reinstall it?
<OerHeks> RNeville, wipe the lists and update again: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo apt update
<OerHeks> seen this before
<RNeville> thx OerHeks
<Guest60568> Good luck RN
<OerHeks> from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<RNeville> thx Guest60568
<RNeville> thx OerHeks , your command solved my problem
<OerHeks> RNeville, thank you for the feedback, have fun!
<RNeville> Have another problem: trying to use Youtube's online video editor and getting this error message: "The video editing tools require a modern version of Flash to be installed"
<OerHeks> alkisg, check out hdparm, maybe that info can clear things up, http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Features/Tune-Your-Hard-Disk-with-hdparm
<alkisg> OerHeks: I tried using `hdparm -t` to test the drive speed, but it's only reading, not writing, and it was more than 100 mb/sec at all times, it didn't slow down. I guess I'll try to play with its other parameters like writing caching etc... thank you :)
<kk4ewt> RNeville,  use Chrome
<RNeville> thx, kk4ewt
<fiberbaby> what is the latest version of FileZilla for Ubuntu?
<alkisg> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.21.0-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1606 kB, installed size 5630 kB
<alkisg> fiberbaby: that one ^
<fiberbaby> thanks alkisg
<pooinass> Sup dronr
<pooinass> drone
<beergetarian> :)
<pooinass> hi
<beergetarian> lol
<azizLIGHT> how do i make a script the default handler for web browser
<azizLIGHT> i followed this guys advice and used his python script to choose a browser and pass url to, but im not figuring out how to make the script my default browser?
<azizLIGHT> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2lgokr/looking_for_an_app_that_lets_you_choose_web/
<azizLIGHT> i looked on the "details" program, under default applications, and it doesnt list my script there or a way to choose the script
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser # and choose one
<beergetarian> azizLIGHT, heheheh - you probably will have to call the terminal then the script
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: it doesnt show up in the list for that command
<azizLIGHT> my script doesnt show up in that list
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, ofcourse not, such script is not a web browser itself
<azizLIGHT> hmm
<OerHeks> dunno what script you talk about, that post is full of wannabees
<azizLIGHT> i want to be able to choose a browser for any given link
<azizLIGHT> so i used this guys script that gives a choice of browser
<azizLIGHT> to pass the given link to
<azizLIGHT> am i making sense
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, i understand what you want, but cannot help you with that
<OerHeks> write your own script, or ask in #bash?
<azizLIGHT> you can tell me how to insert the script as a choice for 'default applications' in the details program
<azizLIGHT> once that is done, the rest is easy
<OerHeks> no idea how, or if it is possible
<azizLIGHT> hmmmmmmmmm
<azizLIGHT> what about choosing default browser for the terminal
<OerHeks> i posted that already
<OerHeks> oh, it does not need sudo
<sirv> no no , no no no no , no no no no , no no there's no limit , no no
<minimec> azizLIGHT: change the settings in .config/mimeapps.list for 'text/html'. To check current settings: 'cat ~/.config/mimeapps.list | grep html'
<azizLIGHT> minimec: i have no mimeapps.list file in ~/.config/ !
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, enyone have that
<OerHeks> it is not a folder, just a txt file
<azizLIGHT> is there a system wide one somewhere?
<azizLIGHT> i dont have one for my user for some reason
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04
<OerHeks> yes, /usr/share/applications/defaults.list.
<OerHeks> or /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<minimec> azizLIGHT: Ok. Had to search the net... In Ubuntu 14.04 you will find the file in ~/.local/share/applications/ ;)
<azizLIGHT> i seem to have two lines for text/html:
<azizLIGHT> text/html=firefox.desktop
<azizLIGHT> text/html=notepadqq.desktop;firefox.desktop;webbrowser-app.desktop;
<azizLIGHT> in .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<smitty_> Hello
<minimec> azizLIGHT: There are two sections in that file. One is [Default Applications], the other one [Added Associations]. I would probably change both lines to match 'text/html=your-browser-script.desktop'. Meaning that you first have to create a launcheer for your 'choose-browser'-script...
<smitty_> Question: whats a preference for a good Python IDE
<minimec> azizLIGHT: is your 'browser-choice' a zenity GUI script?
<azizLIGHT> minimec: ah ok, i didnt see the sections i was just grepping
<azizLIGHT> minimec: no it is actually this python script: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2lgokr/looking_for_an_app_that_lets_you_choose_web/cluseo2/
<azizLIGHT> i have already made the desktop launcher for choose-browser
<azizLIGHT> minimec: i put choose-browser.desktop into the default applications for text/html
<azizLIGHT> do i have to restart the gui?
<azizLIGHT> or do something
<minimec> azizLIGHT: Probably not. 'Worst case' would be logout/login the user session.
<Solution-X> attempting to deploy openstack as a test VM on my laptop through conjure-up and havent been able to get it to complete. Running off the assumption that the 16GB ram requirement is soft rather than hard but figured id hop in here to find out if im mistaken
<azizLIGHT> minimec: unfortunately i couldnt get it to work after logout/login
<azizLIGHT> it still launched firefox
<azizLIGHT> instead of choose-browser
<kriston> How do I enable vino-server in Ubuntu 16.04?  I've enabled it in dconf-editor but it still isn't starting up as in older versions of Ubuntu.  THanks.
<etotientz> i cannot enable no on hard ban in wifi even afterpressing the switch in my hp 15-r laptop.this problem occurs only on ubuntu while in windows wifi runs fine.
<kriston> Found it, put /usr/lib/vino/vino-server in the startup applications list, but it prompts for keyring which makes it less useful. I will move to TigerVNC instead.
<structur> I have an easy question
<davido_> ok
<structur> do i really need seperate root and home partition?
<structur> after reading a bunch it seems like a matter of preference
<structur> so maybe easy should read "seemingly arbitrary"
<w9qbj> no, but if you upgrade OS on the root, and keep the home on it's own part, you may not have to rebuild it.
<OerHeks> structur, ubuntu does not seperate / and home standard
<structur> i'm in the installer manually divvying up my free space atm
<structur> but why would my use require a nonstandard organization of space
<w9qbj>  /home is more of a place holder, mount the home partiton on it
<Rob235> hey
<w9qbj> the home partition could even be on a different disk (assuming you have more than 1 available)
<Rob235> any reason 16.10 won't work on a mac in vmware fusion? months ago I tried upgrading from 16.04 and it wouldn't work and I just tried installing in a new vm and same thing.  it installs and then says it needs to reboot and shows the dots lighting up while booting and then instead of going to the login screen it just goes black
<structur> w9qbj: no just one, 96g free space atm
<structur> the most compelling reason for a seperate home seems to be that I could very well mess something up in root
<Rob235> wouldn't you want separate backup copies anyway though? (i've missed most of your convo)
<structur> Rob235: there will be backups at some point
<davido_> on servers we put users' homes on a separate partition so that we don't have to worry about something as important as rot filling up, so that we can swap hardware (or in our case virtual volumes), etc.
<Rob235> ahh I was just thinking about home use
<structur> that
<structur> will be my main use
<w9qbj> structur: look at it a bit differently, If home is a separate part, if you overfill it, you are not trashing needed space for ann os upgrade
<structur> that's also a good point
<w9qbj> even using it at home, .jpg and .mp3 do fill up some times, if you are not good at housekeeping.
<structur> my problem is .pdfs ;)
<structur> will my programs live in home too?
<Rob235> my new problem is video courses, I downloaded 1 to 1.5 terabytes very quickly
<w9qbj> an  old philosopjy I used, the bigger the disk, the faster it fills. too much is just thrown at it without thinking
<structur> where will my latex distribution love?
<structur> live*
<structur> does that go into root or home?
<w9qbj> the distros probably in root, the data in home
<w9qbj> and they might live wherever they love :-)
<structur> I hope they love wherever they live
<Rob235> I guess I'll just have to stick with 16.04, no idea why 10 wont work
<structur> w9qbj: so I think I'll leave around 20 for root
<structur> and give 50 to home
<w9qbj> sounds good
<Rob235> is it possible to resize boot in a crypt lvm environment? I tried using dd to move the main partition over to the right to add free space between but either that doesn't work or I did it wrong
<structur> thanks for your help w9qbj
<jvjb> anyone here able to help me diagnose a kworker issue?
<jvjb> I have a perf report on pastebin http://pastebin.com/QZq4YETw
<dvrhax> #python
<azizLIGHT> what is hte command that gives u window information
<EastTexas> uBuntu good for a Web/Graphic Designer?  I'm a W7 Pro user  I'm going to switch to Linux Full Time - I don't want to go back to a Mac nor will I go Spyware-Windows 10
<Rob235> whats wrong with mac other than the price?
<Rob235> I dont do graphics/vids but i love os x and my mbp
<EastTexas> it's a fruity cult  ;)
<Rob235> oh, you are one of those
<EastTexas> My mac days were system 7
<EastTexas> on a IIsi
<Rob235> yea, hate a system because other people claim its a cult... makes sense, have fun, im going to bed
<EastTexas> it's the scamming price tricks
<Rob235> yea I mentioned price, thats the only issue I have with them. but I think its worth it for the design of the mbp and os x
<EastTexas> let glue the case shut... it gets hot in TX glue will come loose
<Rob235> but really, time for bed, later
<EastTexas> good night
<EastTexas> remember to let the bed bugs byte they got to eat too u know 8)
<EastTexas> just kidding
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<mandje> changing from wifi to ethernet cable the speed stays on a wifi level. is a network reset required?
<lotuspsychje> mandje: normally not, wich ubuntu version?
<visky> HEy
<lotuspsychje> visky: welcome, what can we do for you?
<nathan> need code for mint software center
<lotuspsychje> !mint | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<visky> I am solving CTF at ctf.0ops.net. Anyone else?
<nathan> Thank you
<mandje> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<lotuspsychje> visky: you joined the ubuntu support channel here
<visky> Sorry.
<lotuspsychje> mandje: system up to date to 14.04.5?
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<mandje> lotuspsychje: i dont know. how can i check?
<lep> will this run on LTS
<lep> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/steamcmd
<alkisg> Heya lotuspsychje, hi all
<lotuspsychje> mandje: lsb_relelase -a
<lotuspsychje> *release
<lotuspsychje> !info steamcmd xenial
<ubottu> steamcmd (source: steamcmd): Command-line interface for Valve's Steam. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0~20130205-1 (xenial), package size 1115 kB, installed size 3976 kB (Only available for i386)
<lotuspsychje> lep: yes
<alkisg> I've connected remotely to a 12.04 pc, and I've copied a full 16.04 installation into /srv/xenial-mate. Any idea how I could move the 16.04 installation into /, without using a live cd? :D
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: you want to make the 12.04 machine a 16.04 without the regular update process?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: yes; I installed 16.04 elsewhere and moved all the folders into /srv/xenial-mate, and I want to move those to /, with the limitation that I only have remote access
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: didnt know thats possible, without the actual install?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: ah sure, linux and ubuntu are very versatile, you can install on one pc and boot another one, I'm doing that on a daily basis
 * alkisg is thinking of installing ipxe for remote boot, or adding an initramfs script that would do the folder move...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: can rsync help in any way? i hear good things on it?
<alkisg> No that's just for the copying process, which I already did with nbd + cp -a
<lotuspsychje> i see
<alkisg> I have a template ubuntu installation in a VM; I'm exporting the .vdi with qemu-nbd; then mount it with nbd-client; and copy it with cp -a
<alkisg> So when I'm there and have a live cd, all i need is to mv the result to /, and run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> The additional thing now is that I'm not there to use a live cd for grub :D
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: how about the iso grub trick, can that be done remotely?
<alkisg> Hmm good idea... yes, that would work
<lotuspsychje> !isogrub
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !grubiso
<alkisg> Ah although I wouldn't have remote access then, I would need to patch the .iso
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<lotuspsychje> mandje: tried a reboot yet?
<backbox> hii
<backbox> ria
<backbox> _28_ria
<lotuspsychje> backbox: can we help you?
<backbox> yes
<mandje> lotuspsychje: no i didnt.   and cant verify if its 14.04.5 since i'm cheating a bit.  it's mint 17.2 based on 14.04.  but i did find out they do use 14.04.x versions.
<backbox> backbox os id modified version of ubuntu???
<lotuspsychje> mandje: cant do mint here sorry, your network might got scrambled
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<mandje> lotuspsychje: ;)  tnx anyway.
<Fla_2016> tatertots: are 'u here?
<Fla_2016> is there anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Fla_2016
<ubottu> Fla_2016: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fla_2016> Hello, I have a problem with my s blaster live value. It unconfigures. And 'it recognized by the system, and it works correctly. Ubuntu 16.10 Mate
<tatertots> Fla_2016: yep
<tatertots> Fla_2016: you there
<Fla_2016> tatertots: yeah Unfortunately even on firefox causes the same problem. Audio jerky. Yet it is properly recognized
<tatertots> Fla_2016: does the symptom occur if you use the other sound card?
<lotuspsychje> firefox 52 blocks alsa guys
<tatertots> Fla_2016: do both sound cards exhibit this symptom?
<tatertots> Fla_2016: if you don't know find out
<Fla_2016> tatertots: nope :-(
<tatertots> Fla_2016: let's try that again
<tatertots> Fla_2016: does the symptom occur if you use the other sound card?
<Fla_2016> tatertots: with the other he feels ok, only that it is really as poor quality :-(
<tatertots> Fla_2016: have you tried to use the card in a different pci slot?
<tatertots> Fla_2016: pci slot/usb port  whatevs
<Fla_2016> tatertots: Nope..now i try
<StarOnD> this is not working for me >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/364404/e-unable-to-fetch-some-archives-maybe-run-apt-get-update-or-try-with-fix-mis
<StarOnD> I already have this line >>> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily-security main restricted
<StarOnD> in my sources.list
<foozb12> StarOnD: I dunno if I missed part of your conversation. when you do apt-get update, do you get any 404s?
<lotuspsychje> StarOnD: wily is eol
<saket> test
<saket> >
<saket> >
<saket> ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | saket
<ubottu> saket: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saket> hi
<saket> ?
<Apachez> is there a way to get a progressbar or percentcounter when doing graphical boot with ubuntu (the one with ubuntu logotype and a few dots below)?
<EastTexas> ubuntu good for graphic-web designer?  This will be full time... dumping windows 8}
<wedgie> sure. For the graphic part check out gimp and inkscape to see what you think. I think they also have windows versions you can test with
<EastTexas> What about Krita 3.x  I know Mint has/had issues w/ it.
<wedgie> not familiar so I couldn't tell you
<wedgie> i'm not a graphics guy myself so just throwing out a few of the popular ones I had heard of
<EastTexas> I know the Krita is not on the uBuntu Studio disk
<lotuspsychje> !info krita | EastTexas
<ubottu> EastTexas: krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.11-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 8263 kB, installed size 32423 kB
<wedgie> EastTexas: it's in the repos... so it's just an apt-get install away. never used it though so i have no idea how well it works
<EastTexas> Bluefish is good HTML5/PHP
<EastTexas> thanks
<EastTexas> GIMP is for Fotos Krita is for Artwork (like Corel Painter)
<EastTexas> How secure is uBuntu vs Mint or Fedora or OpenSUSE?
<EastTexas> oops forgot Manjaro
<lotuspsychje> EastTexas: no polls here please
<lotuspsychje> EastTexas: this is the ubuntu support channel here, try #ubuntu-discuss
<EastTexas> I'm just looking for something even a noob can do it...   I hate being a noob again...
<EastTexas> thanks for the help going to try #ubuntu-discuss  8)
<wedgie> if ever there was a distro that even a noob can do, ubuntu is it
<saket> hi
<saket> ?
<nwani> In Ubuntu, what process sets the extended attributes on /dev/kvm ?
<krakken_saket> awd
<pushpak> I am having problems with my touchpad
<pushpak> please help
<zephyr8965> Hi everybody!  So, I think I broke something.  I'm on Ubuntu Mate 16.10 and mistakenly tried to install AMDGPU-Pro, now I can't load any games in Dolphin (it would just instantly crash).  I uninstalled AMDGPU-Pro using the uninstaller script that came with it, now Dolphin keeps saying it failed to load the video backend.  I think somewhere in all of that, I lost my ability to load OpenGL.
<anddam> on my system I have a partition with another linux system, can I run it using KVM without rebooting the current ubuntu?
<zephyr8965> Can anybody help?  I've been googling for hours... x.x
<SwedeMike> anddam: yes, you should be able to add the partitions as "drives" in kvm and boot.
<anddam> SwedeMike: further details the two system share the home mount
<anddam> I figure that's not as much of a mounting issue as a racing condition one, if same apps try to modify the same files
<anddam> zephyr8965: you'd need to track down the error
<SwedeMike> anddam: well, that won't work unless you for instance NFS mount the home drive from the running system to the vm
<zephyr8965> anddam:  Would you have any advice on that?
<anddam> zephyr8965: so find the exact error, possibly by enabling verbose or debugging logging
<SwedeMike> anddam: only single OS can access a filesystem at a time (for the most common filesystem types)
<zephyr8965> Oh, here's something.  I tried "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo" and got: "name of display: :0.0" followed by "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<zephyr8965> Would that help at all?  I've tried googling that exact error and all I get is advice for something about compiz, which seems to be a window manager I'm not using, I think.
<zephyr8965> Actually, I'm not sure if I'm using it or not.  I'm using whatever Ubuntu MATE 16.10 uses by default.
<zephyr8965> Hm...I wonder if it might just be best to frag this installation and start with a fresh OS install. :(
<zephyr8965> Is there maybe a way to just manually reinstall AMDGPU (the open source drivers)?
<baizon> zephyr8965: they are integrated into the kernel, there is no need to "reinstall"
<baizon> zephyr8965: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<zephyr8965> baizon: Thanks!  I've actually been to that page.  I was afraid I broke something in them because I attempted to install AMDGPU-Pro on a 16.10 (which I now know was dumb and am kicking myself for).
<baizon> zephyr8965: no, no. Just remove the amdgpu-pro drivers
<zephyr8965> You wouldn't happen to know how to fix issues caused by that, would you?  Now Dolphin keeps giving me a "failed to load video backend" error and "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo" gives me "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig". x.x
<zephyr8965> I did uninstall it using the script that came with it.
<zephyr8965> Oh, and Dolphin was working before I attempted to change video drivers and I have uninstalled/reinstalled dolphin since then.
<zephyr8965> baizon: Sorry, I should probably put your name here.  I've been away from IRC for far too long. xD
<baizon> zephyr8965: whats the output of "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep gl"
<zephyr8965> [    40.008] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<zephyr8965> [    40.008] (II) Loading /opt/amdgpu-pro/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<zephyr8965> [    40.353] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<baizon> zephyr8965: well google tells me to reinstall the ligl1 package
<zephyr8965> sudo apt install ligl1?
<baizon> zephyr8965: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<zephyr8965> baizon: No change in dolphin. :(
<baizon> zephyr8965: this was the fix for LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<zephyr8965> Just tested that and no change there, either. :(
<zephyr8965> Thank you so much for your help, though.
<zephyr8965> Huh...even my wine is broken.  x.x  A previously working wine prefix is now complaining that I need directx 9.0c...
<zephyr8965> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<bazhang> zephyr8965, #winehq to check for that
<zephyr8965> It is my OpenGL
<zephyr8965> Everything I'm seeing is pointing to my system not being able to use OpenGL or something of that sort.  Is there a way to repair OpenGL?
<bazhang> zephyr8965, what are you trying to run with wine
<zephyr8965> Borderlands 2.  Previously was working just fine.
<bazhang> zephyr8965, and what does the appdb and #winehq say about that
<baizon> zephyr8965: try this https://mwop.net/blog/2014-11-03-utopic-and-amd.html
<zephyr8965> Appdb says it's fully playable with some workarounds (which are in place in my installation)
<ducasse> zephyr8965: have you tried reinstalling the mesa stuff?
<zephyr8965> I did try something with mesa-tools earlier that I found while googling and I remember an error of some sort.
<zephyr8965> Sorry, I've been googling for hours without success, so I need to remember.
<zephyr8965> ducasse: That link takes me to a page on fglrx, but I'm on Ubuntu-MATE 16.10. :(
<zephyr8965> ducasse: But thanks
<zephyr8965> Oops, sorry, I've been alt-tabbing way too much.  That last thing I said was meant for baizon, not ducasse.  Sorry.
<StarOnD> foobz12 : yes I do get 404's
<StarOnD> sorry i was afk
<StarOnD> can some one please help me ?
<bazhang> StarOnD, what version of ubuntu
<StarOnD> wily
<StarOnD> do I need to upgrade my distro?
<bazhang>  Support ended on July 28th, 2016
<alkisg> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<bazhang> yes
<StarOnD> ok
<StarOnD> so i should do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<alkisg> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alkisg> See that wiki page for instructions
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades StarOnD
<StarOnD> bazhang ok
<bazhang> dist-upgrade is NOT a version change StarOnD
<StarOnD> ok
<ducasse> wily ca be directly upgraded to xenial still.
<ducasse> *can
<tatertots> zephyr8965: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> zephyr8965: when it's done...say so
<StarOnD> ducasse ok
<zephyr8965> tatertots: done
<ducasse> StarOnD: a 'sudo do-release-upgrade' should do it for you.
<tatertots> zephyr8965: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<StarOnD> ducasse : many thanks
<tatertots> zephyr8965: share url/link here...
<ducasse> StarOnD: np
<ducasse> StarOnD: update your relese first, though.
<zephyr8965> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24200140/
<StarOnD> have done that
<ducasse> StarOnD: ok, good.
<snadge> my volume control has disappeared .. how do i get it back.. pulse audio is running
<thebardian> It's nice to see an active irc channel helping people. ^_^
<zephyr8965> thebardian:  I know I appreciate it immensely. x.x
<zephyr8965> thebardian:  If it wasn't for this, I'd probably just be giving up and reinstalling my OS at this point.
<thebardian> 10 4
<tatertots> zephyr8965: i'm looking at the glx status in the link...it does not look good...i'm not surprised you are having such experiences in this condition
<zephyr8965> tatertots: I was looking at that too.  "NA" didn't quite seem right.
<zephyr8965> tatertots:  This all happened when I mistakenly tried to install AMDGPU-Pro on Ubuntu-MATE 16.10 (thought I was on 16.04, kicking myself really hard for not double checking).  It has since been uninstalled using the provided script.  I'm wondering if the uninstaller took some extra stuff with it?
<tatertots> zephyr8965: in terminal>    ls -lh /etc/modprobe.d|pastebinit
<tatertots> zephyr8965: share url/link here
<zephyr8965> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24200160/
<tatertots> zephyr8965: in terminal>    cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf|pastebinit
<tatertots> zephyr8965: share url/link here
<zephyr8965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24200212/
<tatertots> zephyr8965: in terminal>   sudo modprobe radeon
<tatertots> zephyr8965: did you get error?
<zephyr8965> So, that kinda killed me screen for a sec then I had to log back in.
<zephyr8965> my screen*
<yasma> مرگ بر اصل ولایت فقیه
<yasma> مرگ بر اصل ولایت فقیه
<yasma> مرگ بر اصل ولایت فقیه
<zephyr8965> tatertots:  I didn't even get a chance to see the terminal output.  My screen went black for a minute, came back up and I was on the login screen.  Logging in, I saw that everything had closed.  I have an error report dialog.
<tatertots> zephyr8965: that's fine open terminal
<zephyr8965> Kk
<zephyr8965> Thanks you for your patience and help, by the way.  It is immensely appreciated.
<tatertots> zephyr8965: no problem my friend
<tatertots> zephyr8965: in terminal>   lsmod|grep radeon
<tatertots> zephyr8965: do you see the word radeon in red letters or font?
<zephyr8965> Yes
<zephyr8965> I see 5 entries.
<zephyr8965> radeon               1515520  2
<zephyr8965> ttm                   102400  1 radeon
<zephyr8965> drm_kms_helper        167936  1 radeon
<zephyr8965> drm                   368640  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<zephyr8965> i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 radeon
<tatertots> zephyr8965: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> zephyr8965: share the url/link
<zephyr8965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24200232/
<zephyr8965> Oh...I think I have a glx renderer again. o.o
<tatertots> zephyr8965: :)
<zephyr8965> YAY!
<zephyr8965> DOLPHIN WORKS AGAIN!
<tatertots> zephyr8965: you noticed that did you?
<zephyr8965> Lol, of course. xD
<tatertots> zephyr8965: i'd like you to reboot so i can feel confident and letting you run free now
<zephyr8965> I may be a linux newb, but I've spent decades fixing windows. xD
<tatertots> zephyr8965: i'd like you to reboot so i can feel confident IN letting you run free now
<zephyr8965> That actually sounds like a smart idea.
<zephyr8965> I'll be back soon if things don't catch fire. xD
<tatertots> NEXT!
<zephyr8965> tatertots: It's still working. :)
<tatertots> zephyr8965: good deal...run free my friend...run free
<zephyr8965> tatertots: Thanks you so much!  You are a life saver!
<zephyr8965> Well, at least a massive effort/time saver, anyway.
<tatertots> zephyr8965: no prob
<zephyr8965> And stress, lol. xD
<zephyr8965> Time to go enjoy my functioning games for a bit.  You have an awesome night. :)
<anddam> tatertots: what was it in the end, missind radeon module?
<anddam> tatertots: ah yes, I found the inxi pastebin
<tatertots> anddam: yeah the module wasnn't loaded
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello, I have been using vbox on ubuntu 14.04 and it was working just fine, intuitive and all. on 16.04 now and cant seem to get guest addition to work correctly, no usb, no internet, no shared folder although they have all been enabled. any ideas?
<uL4m0g> hi newbie here, my hardware is laptop Acer Aspire E5-575-33BM i3-7100U 4GB DDR4 256GB 840 pro SSD, questions on installing ubuntu 16.10- do I need to tick the box for "Install third party software for mp3, flash, graphics, wifi hardware?? because if I do it makes me enter a passcode to disable secureboot(UEFI) on system start. For my system spec will I need to install third party software or...?
<uL4m0g> or can I get them with UEFI enabled etc
<ducasse> uL4m0g: it won't disable uefi, just secure boot module validation. you need to check it to play mp3, flash etc.
<anddam> tatertots: how so? it wasn't blacklisted
<uL4m0g> ducasse: can i get those things by other means such as, the ubuntu app center?
<uL4m0g> ducasse: or it has to be during this os installation
<ducasse> uL4m0g: you can, yes.
<tatertots> anddam: something he did previously unloaded it....in his testimony he says he attempted to install amdgpu-pro which would have unloaded it when the installation script was run
<anddam> I see
<Apachez> when I run "su-to-root -X" I get the password question in a terminal instead of a dialog, which package might I be missing?
<iresf> how to check portforwarding is working correct   in ubuntu  ?
<tatertots> iresf: elaborate on your objective...what are you trying to accomplish?...what have you done regarding ports and why?
<iresf> tatertots : i have a static ip and  forwarded port 4444  but i test it with some online tools  but it is not open
<iresf> tatertots : i want to test an app android with port forwarding
<iresf> android app *
<iresf> when my app opened on device it sends info to my computer and for that i need to port forwarding
<iresf> i set  destination IP on my modem  to my local ip    :  192.168.0.100    for portforwarding
<tatertots> iresf: what website are you using to test if the port is open?
<iresf> www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<iresf> also i have used others
<iresf> it is my ip address   :  5.201.136.15
<tatertots> iresf: sounds like your modem/router is not respecting your configuration setting, have you reboot it?
<iresf> no
<iresf> also beside port forwarding there are an option is called  DMZ       but it is disable
<MonkeyDust> dmz means demilitarized zone
<Apachez> gksu was missing
<computer2000> Help! What's the preferred way to install Node, npm etc. so they can be easily updated when there are new versions? Linuxbrew?
<MonkeyDust> computer2000  npm sits in the repos ... sudo apt install npm
<MonkeyDust> !find node
<ubottu> Found: cl-nodelet, coffeescript, knode, leafnode, libcglib-nodep-java, libjs-node-uuid, libnodelet-dev, libnodelet-topic-tools-dev, libnodeletlib-dev, libnodeletlib-tools (and 420 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=node&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<computer2000> MonkeyDust: but will the repos always carry the newest versions of node and npm?
<computer2000> !find nodejs
<ubottu> Found: nodejs, nodejs-dbg, nodejs-dev, nodejs-legacy
<MonkeyDust> computer2000  sudo apt updat && sudo apt upgrade to upgrade
<tatertots> iresf: is your modem/router honoring your settings after rebooting it?
<computer2000> MonkeyDust: how can I see which version is on the repo currently? I'm on Mac right now
<MonkeyDust> computer2000  apt policy npm
<iresf> yes    tatertots
<tatertots> iresf: good deal
<jonasgilje> Lubuntu 16.10. KB volume buttons are not working. "amixer sset Master 5%+" gives "Unable to find simple control 'Master',0". "amixer scontrols" prints "Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0" If I try to replace Master with IEC958 it says it
<jonasgilje> 's an invalid command
<iresf> but still port forwarding does not work
<MonkeyDust> computer2000  for anything outside the repos, you need a .deb or a ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<iresf> may you test in your browswer my ip   and port
<iresf> ?
<Name> Hello. I have pretty lengthy problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24200527/ Is there someone willing to help?
<tatertots> iresf: then your modem/router is NOT honoring your settings.....you cannot have it both ways...it doesn't work like that
<tatertots> iresf: if it was honoring your settings a port checking website would confirm that those settings are valid
<iresf> how to solve  ?
<tatertots> iresf: did your isp provide you with the modem/router?
<iresf> yes   i  call them and they told me you have to have  a static ip and i bought a static ip   but not work still
<Ben64> iresf: you don't need a static ip to forward ports
<computer2000> Why not use Linuxbrew for node, npm and things you want to keep as up-to-date as possible? Also great thing about Linuxbrew is you can install it to your home dir, so no root access needed
<tatertots> iresf: what is the model number of your modem/router?...it will have a sticker or label with manufacture name and model number on it
<MonkeyDust> computer2000  that's an opinion, discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tatertots> iresf: if you have in fact been in the web interface configuring settings its common that the web interface is "branded" by the hardware vendor
<Name> Hello. I have pretty lengthy problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24200527/ Is there someone willing to help?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tatertots> Name: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<Name> tatertots: Same computer, but on Windows, not on Ubuntu.
<minimec> Name: My guess is that the wifi device is going into 'powersave mode' and cannot be activated again. You can probably disable 'powersave' within driver options.
<Name> minimec: Something like "Power Management"?
<tatertots> Name: are you using a rtl8192 based adapter?....if you do not know for certain...can you hard wire with a cable and return here in ubuntu connected to the internet with a ethernet cable?
<Name> tatertots: Will do brb
<minimec> Name: Yes. Now the configuration depends on the device you use. Maybe there is a possibilty to disable wifi powermanagment generally. Never had to do that.
<andi> Hey, I tried to install icinga2 with icingaweb2 and icinga director on a ubuntu 16.04 host. The problem I get is Uncaught Error: Call to undefined method Icinga\Data\Db\DbQuery::union().
<andi> Looks like the zend-db library is missing, but it's installed.
<andi> Is there a problem with loading the correct classes in ubuntu?
<Name> tatertots: Yea, I can't even get online with wi-fi anymore, and ethernet cable doesn't work either. It just doesn't connect.
<MonkeyDust> Name  can you ping your router, with ethernet?
<Name> MonkeyDust: Can I try with Windows or should I reboot to Ubuntu again?
<MonkeyDust> Name  this is ubuntu support, so in ubuntu
<Name> So I'm back. Wifi suddenly started working, I'm on Ubuntu.
<Name> So how do I ping my router? (I'm really green)
<Name> How can I find it's IP? 192.168?
<Narwhaal> ipconfig
<Narwhaal> gateway
<MonkeyDust> Name  dig
<Name> MonkeyDust: Yea, I can ping it. 0.056ms
<Name> MonkeyDust: ping 192.168.1.118
<Narwhaal> that's a weird router ip ..
<Name> Narwhaal: That's what it said next to "Ethernet", so I think it's it
<Narwhaal> probably your own IP address
<Narwhaal> idk your router though
<Narwhaal> try pinging to 192.168.1.1
<Name> Narwhaal: Can do, 0.9~1.7ms
<Narwhaal> so that's your router
<Name> Narwhaal: Well, it's not in ifconfig
<MonkeyDust> Name  now: ifconfig | grep inet
<BluesKaj> Name, ip addr in the terminal
<Name> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24200706/
<MonkeyDust> Name  127.0.0.1 is localhost, your computer
<Name> MonkeyDust: I know that much.
<Name> MonkeyDust: :)
<Name> MonkeyDust: So, what do we do now?
<MonkeyDust> Name  i underestimated you     (kidding)
<MonkeyDust> Name  can you ping   8.8.8.8
<tatertots> Name: no wireless or wired eh
<Name> MonkeyDust: Yep, 19~21ms
<Name> tatertots: Wifi shuts off after some time, wired didn't seem to respond.
<MonkeyDust> Name  can you ping    www.google.com
<Narwhaal> 21ms is quite high >.<
<tatertots> Name: better get us some info while it's working
<Name> Narwhaal: Shush.
<Narwhaal> in south africa I get 1.2ms with no caching
<tatertots> Name: its obviously working...you're here talking to us right
<Name> MonkeyDust: Yes, I am on internet now, I can connect to everything, just not at the time it crashes
<minimec> Name: In case you have a 'powermanagment' problem with your wifi device, you can once try to disable powermanagment for the device with 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off'. You may have to verify 'wlan0' with iwconfig. Maybe your device name is different.
<Name> tatertots: I know, but my problem was that wifi "crashes" or just stops working
<tatertots> Name: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> Name: when it's done ...say so
<Name> SO MANY COMMANDS OMG
<MonkeyDust> Name  oh, your connection is unstable? i assumed you were speaking of another pc
<Name> MonkeyDust: xD, could you just scroll back up, I made a pastebin about it. It's not unstable, it just stops working for no reason... I made entire pastebin about it hour ago
<MonkeyDust> Name  you'll learn to love them, in time
<tatertots> Name: never mind...i know it's rough having fifty people asking you to run commands....i'm out...good luck
<Narwhaal> http://tcpst.net/bw9o
<MonkeyDust> Name  just noticed 192.168.1.118 in your pastebin, my comments were void
<Name> MonkeyDust: So what am I supposed to do now? There's this command: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off", but the only connections listed by ifconfig are enp2s0, lo and wlp3s0..
<Narwhaal> does the connecting work again after restarting ?
<MonkeyDust> Name  yes, replace wlan0 with wlp3s0, in your command
<Name> MonkeyDust: Well, I executed it, will my laptop now explode? :D
<Narwhaal> yes
<Name> MonkeyDust: Launching in 3, 2, 1,... LIFT OFF!!
<MonkeyDust> Name  wlp and enp are new names for your connections, new convention
<BluesKaj> Name, enp2s0 is ethernet, wlp3s0  is wifi
<Name> BluesKaj: They couldnt just call it wifi0, wifi1, wifi2 and eth0, eth1, eth3...
<Narwhaal> ^
<Name> BluesKaj: "MUST, MAKE, IT, HARDER, TO, UNDER, STAND, CANNOT, RESIST!!"
<BluesKaj> Name, bkame systemd for the renaming
<Narwhaal> Name: not sure if this has been tried .. tail -n 200 /var/log/messages | netcat tcpst.net 7777
<BluesKaj> blame
<Name> Narwhaal: o_O, looks shifty
<Name> MonkeyDust: So, should I go about my business waiting for it to be solved or crashed again?
<Narwhaal> it gets the last 200 lines of /var/log/messages and pastes it to a pastebin
<Narwhaal> and if it crashes again save the output of dmesg
<dust> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dust>   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1532, in <module>
<dust>     with_tempdir(main)
<dust>   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1526, in with_tempdir
<dust>     fn()
<dust>   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1380, in main
<Name> BluesKaj: Is systemd the kernel of Linux? I've looked it up, it looks like that for me, is it?
<Narwhaal> linux is the kerrnel
<Narwhaal> systemd is software
<sheylin84> hey, I have a strange issue with my sound card. I'm using a sound blaster omni 5.1, and so far ubuntu has recognized everything. i get sound over anaolg out. when i switch to s/pdif https://ibb.co/muJHWF even pavucontrol tells me it's on optical, but the sound continues through analog. any idea how to debug this?
<Narwhaal> it basically runs all the programs when your pc starts
<dust>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/gzip.py", line 354, in _read_eof
<dust>     hex(self.crc)))
<dust> IOError: CRC check failed 0x960d7739 != 0x8a17a0c8L
<Narwhaal> wat
<dust> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24200745/
<BluesKaj> !systemd | Name
<ubottu> Name: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<dust> backups are broken
<Narwhaal> is that a question
<dust> no
<Narwhaal> k
<dust> its a bug
<dust> and needs repair
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, check the device your sending the spdif signal for decoding indicator if there is one . Both analog and digital signals will work simultaneously
<Afaq> jjijkjjjjad
<safeer> hello everyone ?
<OerHeks> hi safeer
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, thank for the answer, I have, the device is not receiving any signal from spdif, I just tried another optical source and the device played something so that should be ruled out, also just rebootet and testet the sound blaster under win again and optical got sound output
<studentmediawiki> hello, I am a newbie and I need help for installing mediawiki on nginx. I successfully installed server, but from some reason when I type 127.0.0.1 I cant get home page from /var/www/mediawiki/html index page
<Guest84619> hi
<dx486> I use Ubuntu 16.10 and I need to install network manager v1.2.6 to fix a bug. however "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" do not install this version. otoh, network-manager 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 was published in the xenial-updates repository. what should I do?
<jtaylor> can you somehow setup shutdown to go back into initramfs conveniently on ubuntu? similar to fedoras dracut-shutdown?
<OerHeks> dx486, you should have v 1.26 already, *if* you run yakkety 16.10 https://launchpad.net/network-manager
<k1l_> dx486: can you show the output url of "sudo apt update ; apt policy network-manager | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alkisg> jtaylor: afaik no, and it would be awesome if we could
<jtaylor> hmm too bad
<alkisg> Where do you need it?
<jtaylor> alkisg: to use lvmcache
 * alkisg needs it in ltsp, netbooted terminals
<jtaylor> it needs to be unmounted in initramfs when used on root
<OerHeks> dx486,  if you have 1.24, do: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> 1.26 was released 02-16 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<alkisg> jtaylor: yeah similar issue here, we have root = nbd device and we can't unmount it while we're using it
<jtaylor> alkisg: do you have an inconvenient solution?
<OerHeks> jtaylor, i found this ..http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/dracut-shutdown.service.8.html
<jtaylor> OerHeks: that is the fedora method, installing it unfortunately removes initramfs-tools
<MonkeyDust> dx486  type   apt policy network-manager | grep -i install
<dx486> k1l_, OerHeks, termbin output shows that networkmanager 1.2.6 is installed... but I still have this bug, which should has been solved with this version... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1585863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1585863 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "WiFi malfunction after suspend & resume stress - sudo wpa_cli scan required to fix it." [High,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> I guess I could try to switch to dracut fully, but I only want to do that if one has to
<k1l_> dx486: please show me the url
<dx486> k1l_, http://termbin.com/23vf
<OerHeks> jtaylor, oh, i am not familiar with that package, just found it by name
<alkisg> jtaylor: no good solution, only some very bad hacks to bypass the issue
<OerHeks> dx486, so you have 1.26
<dx486> OerHeks, it seems so
<plasticfish> so if you were to buy a computer to install Ubuntu, and use it for development, what specifications would be in your list (RAM, Processor, etc.)?
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure pcm volctl is not muted(MM) , enable the spdif options, and disable automute on the far right.
<OerHeks> plasticfish, not really an ubuntu support issue, see !hcl for supported hardware
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, I have to reboot...bb in a few mins
<nudoge> plasticfish: 2 GHz dual core processor, 2 GB system memory; 25 GB free hard disk; either DVD or USB port for installer; internet access is helpful.
<nudoge> These are the recommended system requirements for Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, when i wsitch alsamixer to the sb 5.1, it only shows me pcm, pcm capture and auto gain control. there is not automute, i do have spdif toggles on the hda intel (they are enabled, but that shouldnt matter)
<nudoge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24201059/ my /var/log/messages is missing XD
<nudoge> does this mean that my install is perfect in every way possible?
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, 2 soundcards ? PCI and onboard?
<sheylin84> intel hda is onboard, the sound blaster 5.1 omni is a usb
<OerHeks> nudoge, no, not missing, i don't see it too.
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, intel hda is onboard, the sound blaster 5.1 omni is a usb
<OerHeks> nudoge, from Natty and up, /var/log/messages has been deleted, you can find the same info in /var/log/syslog. Note that everything logged to messages was also logged to syslog.
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, the spdif is on the usb. I just tried to hook up the hifi system to the analog out of the usb soundcard and that works
<nudoge> Perfect.  That will help.  I've had to use syslog more these last few weeks.  Thank you OerHeks
<OerHeks> nudoge, so yes, it is perfect, have fun!
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, does the onboard intel not provide spdif 5.1 output ? my snd-hda-intel driver does 5.1 very nicely
<studentmediawiki> rm command not works..is a directory?
<EriC^^> studentmediawiki: rm -r /dir
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, 5.1 decoding is done in the player if setup to do so, vlc is usually best
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, alsamixer tell me there is spdif out on the hda. however in the intel nuc theres only a 3.5mm headphone jack, not way to put a optical cable in there
<studentmediawiki> EriC tnx!!
<EriC^^> studentmediawiki: np
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, I'm trying to set this up with kodi, but for now I\m just relying on the 5.1 sound test ubuntu brings in its sound menu to see if every channel is recognized
<nudoge> find directory_name/ -print -delete; rmdir directory_name # if you need info about what you just removed.
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, what about a coax rca type connector, that's what i use, it's orange , similar to the left&right rca analog jacks
<BluesKaj> coax bein digital
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, you mean something like this? https://www.amazon.de/aricona-Toslink-Kabel-Audiokabel-Notebooks/dp/B00J99Y2OS/ref=sr_1_12/254-2672859-6912432?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1489839219&sr=1-12&keywords=Digital+Optical+Coax+to+Analog+RCA+Audio+Converter+Adapter ? i do need the large optical jack on one side of the cable for my hifi system
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, I wasn't aware that theres a connector that plugs into the 3.5mm jack and can transmit a optial signal
<minimec> sheylin84: I also have a nuc. Looks like the 3.5mm jack is a audio/spdif combo jack. You would need an adapter like this... https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=2671
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, no, like this http://www.primecables.com/p-310410-cab-2743-all-primecables-coaxial-rca-cable-mm-rg59u-7-lengths?sku=312775&gclid=CjwKEAjwtbPGBRDhoLaqn6HknWsSJABR-o5s8QiHp6PNksTFMYgHAg0wQt6mSgHA4zMjDl-NjcMFnhoCHJbw_wcB
<BluesKaj> I'm surprised nuc doen't have a coax input minimec
<BluesKaj> or output rather
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, I checked, the hifi system does have that input. but not sure if i can use that on the nuc audio jack
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, which chip does the soundblaster use?
<deathleff> hi there, any idea why upowerd sucks 50-100% load from a cpu core while loading a fon or tablet via usb? same on 16.10 and 16.04 xubuntu.
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, minimec I mean if its a simple cable issue im pretty happy that I dont need to fiddle around with an external soundcard, since that was just a workaround in the first place. It's am SB1560
<sadds> Hello. I have a computer with Windows 10 and I would like to know if I could dual boot Ubuntu in my computer. I know sometimes these things go wrong so I just want to make extra sure. My laptop is a HP Notebook with AMD A8-7410 with Radeon R5 graphics. Do you know if this hardware works fine on Linux or is there a database for these things? Thank y
<sadds> ou.
<minimec> sheylin84: BluesKaj: I have a NUC5PGYH. My audio out is a so called TOSLINK optical audio jack (see http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/NUC5PGYH_2.jpg and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOSLINK )
<FrogCast> how can I join two files
<FrogCast> as in, combine two files into one, equalling the size of both of them?
<OerHeks> FrogCast, depends what files.
<FrogCast> OerHeks, these are streaming .mux files... so its a type of binary
<OerHeks> FrogCast, what does 'equalling the size of both of them' mean?
<sheylin84> minimec,  too bad, seems like the NUC6i5SYH does not offer that anymore. I says only up to 7.1 with hdmi or displayport on the product page.
<sheylin84> minimec, http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc6i5syh.html
<FrogCast> lets say file one was "000000000000" and file two was "1111111111111111" -- combining both of them would produce a file: "0000000000001111111111111111"
<FrogCast> OerHeks, ^
<EriC^^> FrogCast: cat file1 file2 > outputfile
<FrogCast> EriC^^, noice thinking!
<FrogCast> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, minimec, I also tried sending the audio over HDMI setting it to 5.1 and using a splitter (https://www.amazon.de/AGPTEK-HDMI-Audio-Extractor-Splitter/dp/B00TOBFSTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1489840439&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=hdmi+spdif+splitter&psc=1) but that only gave me stereo output too, even on passthrough setting
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, my tv has an optical out which I can use to loop the digitaal audio back to my receiver's optical input for 5,1 audio. It could be a temporary work around til you get the coa adapter for nuc
<BluesKaj> it gets audio from the hdmi input
<BluesKaj> on the tv
<plasticfish> is there a shortcut key to open the file manager?
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, good i dea but i cant use that, since use a projector and a hifi system, no audio outs on the projector
<minimec> sheylin84: I see. There are so much different 'nuc' machines around... ;) By the way...You have quiet a powerful 'beast'.
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, bummer
<OerHeks> plasticfish, default not, but if you hold super key, maybe nautilus is one of them on the unity panel
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, can't seem to find which chip the SB uses , maybe alsamixer will tell you in the upper right
<BluesKaj> er upper left
<BluesKaj> :-)
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, yeah, I used it as a emulation station to play games up to playstation and some steam stuff, had only a stereo system before and upgraded, so thats where these pronlems came in :/ what did you mean by coax adapter? you mean a splitter from hdmi to hdmi/coax?
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, chip in alsamixer only says "USB Mixer"
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, no, check minimec 's post https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=2671
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, minimec has a small toslink on his nuc. i only have a 3,5mm analog audio jack. intel stripped the toslinks :/ so i guess that adapter wont help me
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, can you post a screenshot in imgur.com of your alsamixer using the SB card , F6 in alsmixer to choose
<jhonresse> hello
<sheylin84> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/a/nKk0y
<jhonresse> hi
<nudoge> hi
<jhonresse> how are you
<nudoge> Very happy with my new installation, researching apparmor.  How are you?
<jhonresse> iam fine thanks you are hacker
<nudoge> Well, I got hacked and I am rebuilding my hosting platform based on the last attack.   I need better ratelimiting.
<jtaylor> alkisg: I have installed dracut now and it actually seems to just work
<ONI_Ghost> trying to install this https://github.com/Storj/storjshare-daemon/ and after installing it seemed not to work... im guessing one of the prerequisites wasnt installed correctly maybe? how could I check that?
<ONI_Ghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24201348/
<BluesKaj> sheylin84, hmm, no spdif
<ppf> ONI_Ghost: you should diskuss that with the maintainers of t he project
<FrogCast> how do you cut off the last 10% of a file?
<ppf> FrogCast: 10% of what?
<FrogCast> like, can you cat 90% of a file?
<ppf> 90% of what?
<jtaylor> tail
<FrogCast> ppf, a binary
<ppf> lines? words? byte? letters?
<FrogCast> jtaylor, ah right!
<jtaylor> both head and tail take negative arguments which count from the front/end
<j_triple_95_> this is a stupid Q, but is there any way to see the output as a machine boots up remotely?
<ppf> j_triple_95_: you mean live?
<j_triple_95_> yes
<j_triple_95_> Also, for a server that is on all the time, is there a best practice for how often to reboot?
<ppf> i guess once for every kernel oder libc update
<jtaylor> earliest you could get something is when the ssh server starts, which is probably not very interesting
<jtaylor> for earlier stuff you need some remote access interface
<jtaylor> e.g. idrac
<ppf> as to the remote boot: you'll need to have a serial console attached
<j_triple_95> jtaylor : yeah, that's what I thought
<j_triple_95> had a web server running on a server on my local home network, and got some connection_refused errors. So need to plug in monitor/key see what's going on. Got a bad feeling may be a bad HD, as have had the same problem relatively recently
<tomreyn> j_triple_95: you could also use netconsole
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole
<ppf> right!
<ppf> you won't see the very early boot, then, but serial console aside that's probably the most you'll see of the boot remotely
<jhonresse> slaw
<jhonresse> hello
<tomreyn> for your use case, the best you can do is probably to put a cheap computer next to it, such as a raspi, connect it to the server via (usb-to-)serial and thus get access to the serial console (in- and) output
<tomreyn> ^ j_triple_95
<jhonresse> root
<jhonresse> toor
<jhonresse> system
<jhonresse> hi
<tomreyn> jhonresse: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jhonresse> no
<candy_> hello
<tomreyn> then please chat elsewhere, such as in #ubuntu-offtopic (you'll need a registered nickname)
<tomreyn> this channel is really just meant for support Q&A
<SummerRain> How can i automatically call ssh from .bash_profile ?
<tomreyn> hi candy_
<SummerRain> I want to ssh automatically to another server when i open the terminal.
<rexu> .bashrc or .bash_profile executes commands everytime you open terminal.
<candy_> I am having a liitle query about pygtk.can i ak here
<candy_> ask
<ppf> candy_: probably better ask that in ##python
<SummerRain> @rexu but how can i make it to call ssh and enter the password automatiaclly for me ?
<rexu> So just writing it there would work.
<SummerRain> it didnt inserted the password for me
<SummerRain> insert*
<ppf> it won't
<rexu> Password automatically you cannot with simple ssh, there should be a package, a sec.
<ppf> you can set up key authentication though
<ppf> keys can be passwordless
<ksbalaji> I got jack sound server running but no sound from speakers - using 16.04 in acer aspire. help?
<rexu> It's called sshpass
<rexu> Install it and use it like this: sshpass -p 'YourPassword' ssh user@host
<SummerRain> Cant install it because its the university server
<SummerRain> im an user
<tomreyn> SummerRain: your best bet is probably to create a custom desktop launcher and to prefix the comand to launch the terminal by the command to connect to the remote server. unless you're trying to establish an ssh tunnel, then you might really want to create that automatically on login.
<nudoge> candy_: greeting everyone like " Hi ! " and just asking the question.  Then, saying "may not be in ubuntu support scope" will produce an effective answer quickly.
<BluesKaj> ksbalaji, why jack ?
<SummerRain> Im connecting via bitvise ssh, im on windows but the server is a linux
<tomreyn> sorry i meant postfix / append, not prefix
<SummerRain> @tomreyn but im using a ssh client
<ksbalaji> BluesKaj, I need midi sounds
<SummerRain> so im not sure i can do that.
<rexu> Oh, doesn't the client have settings?
<tomreyn> SummerRain: can you discuss what's the purpose of the automation?
<tomreyn> SummerRain:oh so you're really asking how to configure your windows desktop to automatically connect to an openssh server?
<SummerRain> @tomreyn, when iconnect to the server, it connects me to server A, but my experiments run on server B
<SummerRain> no
<SummerRain> Its all on linux actually
<tomreyn> "Im connecting via bitvise ssh, im on windows but the server is a linux"
<SummerRain> yes.
<ksbalaji> BluesKaj, I am under the impression that I need jack running to play midi files. Am I correct please?
<tomreyn> this seems contradictory
<SummerRain> When i connect via ssh, I enter server A. Then i have to "ssh B", to go to server B
<SummerRain> i want to go directly to B via bash_profile
<tomreyn> SummerRain: so where does windows + bitvise come into play there?
<SummerRain> because the CLIENT (me) is on windows.
<SummerRain> It doesnt matter really
<BluesKaj> ksbalaji, yes I think you're on the right track  http://tedfelix.com/linux/linux-midi.html#audio-group
<SummerRain> Is there any command on ssh that automatically inserts the password for me ?
<ioria> SummerRain, if you're connecting from Win, putty should have an option for that https://www.nextofwindows.com/how-to-configure-putty-auto-establish-ssh-connection-on-launch
<ksbalaji> BluesKaj, Thanks. I am looking up.
<SummerRain> @ioria ty but that isnt the issue
<SummerRain> My issue is : On linux, when i open the terminal, i want bashrc to automatically call ssh and connect to server B
<nudoge> ssh-keygen might help
<SummerRain> @nudoge how ?
<ioria> SummerRain, why don't you forward ?
<SummerRain> @ioria what do you mean ?
<BluesKaj> ksbalaji, I don't know anything about midi stuff :-(
<ioria> SummerRain, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<nudoge> SummerRain: have you ever generated ssh keys?
<ksbalaji> BluesKaj, no problem. You tried. That's ok!
<SummerRain> @nudoge, no. But i think it does that automatically though ?
<SummerRain> @nudoge it seems your idea might work. But im not sure how to do it
<tomreyn> https://www.bitvise.com/getting-started-public-key-bitvise
<tomreyn> but this is really out of the scope of this channel
<SummerRain> its not with bitvise
<SummerRain> Its hard to explain but, i assure you its not with bitvise.
<tomreyn> well it's what you said, so...
<rexu> http://felipeferreira.net/index.php/2011/09/ssh-automatic-login/
<rexu> Something like this might help?
<tomreyn> SummerRain: it's still not clear which systems youare working with, so let's clarify this first. you have a windows system you initiate the connection from, then you connect, through the ssh protocol, to a linux system running openssh-server, and from there, again through the ssh protocol, you connect to another linux system running openssh. is this correct?
<SummerRain> yes.
<tomreyn> so you never work on linux based graphical desktrop, right?
<SummerRain> exactly.
<tomreyn> okay, so what'S the ssh client you use on windows?
<SummerRain> bitvise
<tomreyn> heh, you keep contradicting yourself.
<ioria> a ssh proxy comamnd, maybe
<nudoge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24201574/ SummerRain is that what you are looking for?
<SummerRain> @nudoge not sure, im trying to do the ssh-keygen
<SummerRain> http://www.tecmint.com/ssh-passwordless-login-using-ssh-keygen-in-5-easy-steps/
<nudoge> This is more of a #linux question though.  This discussion may need to move.
<nudoge> this is more for.  My ubuntu broke when I did this and here are all the messages.
<SummerRain> Probably, but im doing the ssh-keygen and i think its going to work
<SummerRain> thanks :)
<nudoge> np
<Bilz> hi. I'm using ubuntu 16.04 with gnome and im using my laptop attached to a second monitor. the second monitor is on teh left, the laptop is on the right, but it assumes my first monitor is my laptop (i.e. its the wrong order). Its not successfully changing when I click settings -> display and rearrange the order of screens. any ideas? it sometimes briefly changes fro like a second and then reverts back to the original order (and asks me if i want to keep t
<Bilz> he new settings or revert to the older settings)
<ppf> Bilz: which DE?
<Bilz> ppf, never mind :) resolved. I didn't realise that I had to change between primary and secondary, just assumed i could reorder :|
<SummerRain> @nudoge THANK YOU SO MUCH! IT WORKED!
<nudoge> no worries.  have you used byobu yet?
<SummerRain> i use 'screen'
<SummerRain> is byobu better?
<Name> Hey MonkeyDust, you still here?
<SummerRain> @nudoge ?
<nudoge> they are both better and worse
<nudoge> screen is leaner and effective
<nudoge> byobu is robust and interactive
<SummerRain> @nudoge, is it okay if i ask about bashrc here?
<SummerRain> How can i avoid infinite loop if server 'deep' is offline ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24201729/
<ppf> SummerRain: where's the loop?
<SummerRain> if deep is offline, it will keep attempting to connect to it
<SummerRain> Or wait.. it wont?
<SummerRain> Theres no way the hostname would be different than deep, right ?
<SummerRain> @ppf right?
<ksbalaji> hi! which torrent sw is good in ubuntu 16.04 pls?
<cybrNaut> a teacher who is moderately technical runs Ubuntu and brings her laptop to class, tries to use it to play a DVD.  She has only the stock tools (VLC).  The automatic action was to pop-up a filemanager showing VOB files.  Is that expected?
<cybrNaut> I thought it didn't seem right, because Ubuntu means "for the people" (if I understand correctly)
<cybrNaut> VLC simply played the title screen of the DVD in a loop.  Selecting "play film" was ignored
<cybrNaut> i know it put one student off of trying Ubuntu
<cybrNaut> not sure if anyone else was discouraged
<EriC^^> cybrNaut: usually it gives a pop up box asking "what to do" with a check box at the bottom for "always do this"
<EriC^^> so yeah she might have selected "open in filemanager" and always do this
<cybrNaut> sounds plausible
<SummerRain> Bashrc is so fun! Im checking a code that automatically extracts... http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sample-bashrc.html
<SummerRain> not sure how to call it or how it works though
<tricati> Anyone familar with sound issues with Ubuntu.. Currently running 16.04.. During install sound worked (HDMI output from video card) Rebooted into Ubuntu, it worked for a moment then stopped. I have tried adjusting with pulse, no luck
<cybrNaut> the icon of the filemanager in the dock was "DVD" or something, so i'm not sure what it was.. if it was nautilus or whatever
<cybrNaut> EriC^^: in the top right corner of this filemanager looking tool, there was a button saying something like "play in VLC"
<cybrNaut> so she tried that
<cybrNaut> and it was just stuck in a title screen loop.  I've seen that before
<nudoge> non-free libraries
<cybrNaut> it took a hell of an obscure sequence of choices before being asked "do you want to install one of these codecs:  ...ugly codec... or ...bad codec...
<cybrNaut> i'm not kidding
<cybrNaut> those were the names of the codecs offered
<cybrNaut> we chose "ugly codec", and it did nothing
<Bill1973> Good mornin all. Running ubuntu 16.04.  Is there away to ln 2 directories to one symlink?
<SummerRain> \j linux
<Xase> I'm trying to try out ubuntu on my laptop but my touch screen causes kernel panic, and I can only load by blacklisting it at boot. Is there a way to try a newer driver perhaps?
<EriC^^> Bill1973: you want to have a symlink that opens 2 dirs at once?
<nudoge> cybrNaut: It sounds like https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html but I would need more errors.  May be good for testing.
<Bill1973> EriC^^ yes
<nudoge> This may not be legal in your country
<EriC^^> Bill1973: you can't you need a special filesystem for that i think, overlayfs
<nudoge> its not in mine and I don't use it.
<Bill1973> Ok. Just thought I'd ask
<EriC^^> Bill1973: maybe some .desktop file that opens nautilus with 2 tabs each for 1 dir maybe?
<EriC^^> that could be done i guess
<naidang> hi
<Bill1973> Its for vsftpd. I have 2 ext drives that i was hoping to list contents of both when they login oh well. They can have 2 folders lol
<cybrNaut> nudoge: thanks.  after choosing the "ugly" codec choice, that was followed by options that look like step 1 in the page you just posted.  these were the choices libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly, and libdvd-pkg.
<nudoge> your welcome
<nudoge> you're*
<cybrNaut> I'm a bit surprised, because I thought all factory DVDs were simply mpeg2, and all were using the same cryptosystem (which was defeated)
<cybrNaut> if there's variance, I wonder how non-networked DVD standalones can handle this
<atralheaven_> Hi! My friend has installed ubuntu 16.10, she has a problem with network manager, wifi and networing is enabled, but no wifi connection is shown
<atralheaven_> restarting network manager didn't help
<Victor83> Hello, I have issue with my audio driver, how can I fix this?
<nudoge> atralheaven_:  did you try 'additional drivers'?
<cybrNaut> i don't fault Ubuntu for the licensing bullshit... but users shouldn't be put through confusion of looping title screens.  It should be clearly detected and reported when a codec is missing
<Victor83> As for me, I try to install all suggested drivers now but I didn't see audio driver here...
<nudoge> dvd video == legacy media :P i.m.h.o
<cybrNaut> the class spent about 20 minutes just to reach a screen that showed codec options, which then didn't work
<atralheaven_> nudoge: non-free ones? she didn't install them
<cybrNaut> nudoge: what's not legacy?  i've heard that before, but AFAIK DVDs replacement is even more freedom-hostile (bluray)
<nudoge> ffmpeg and udp ftw
<Victor83> Actually, I think Ubuntu is a piece of ... (you know what) but I need to use this for my work.
<cybrNaut> what's udp?
<ppf> Victor83: so what is the issue?
<cybrNaut> ah, you mean streaming
<cybrNaut> assuming you mean UDP packets
<cybrNaut> advanced users will likely just use Handbrake in this situation
<Victor83> ppf: my audio card not installed properly.
<cybrNaut> but I'm left wondering what does a non-technical teacher do in this case
<ppf> Victor83: how do you know
<cybrNaut> (handbrake uses ffmpeg i think)
<pos> What is the optimal way of assigning cpu/core to a KVM vm? My current config on a quad-core, octa-thread host has my vm seeing eight CPUs...
<Victor83> ppf: I not hear any sound in sound test and other places where I should hear something
<ppf> open pavucontrol and check your settings
<ppf> like; have you selected the correct output device, is it muted, is the volume high enough
<Victor83> ppf: Also I have trouble if I try to plug USB Wi-Fi adaper. Ubuntu makes not responsing when I enable Wi-Fi
<ppf> Victor83: fix one problem at a time
<tricati> not sure if you are refering to my audio issue ppf - Yes, I have swapped different output devices - I have it working through bluetooth, just not through HDMI or integrated audio
<Victor83> Sorry, I haven't ask you directly :) Ok, I will.
<Victor83> ppf: I have no installed pavucontrol
<ppf> tricati: i wasn't, i was responding to Victor83
<ppf> Victor83: install it, then
<Victor83> Installer is currently busy now. He try to install NVidia driver.
<Victor83> Download speed very low.
<Victor83> Ok, I will install pavucontrol when installation of driver will be finished.
<Victor83> I need to use my phone as USB modem, which connected to network via Wi-Fi. It is very weird, I think :)
<ppf> !EyftUs-7Quag
<ppf> now that's a ruined password
<alkisg> Fortnately not easy to remember :D
<sere84> is there a program that will check the status of a network dns, etc.. im getting alot of dropped packages and not sure why
<ppf> sere84: packages are not using dns
<sere84> ppf: they use the protocols or service to communicate with networks
<ppf> a "package" is something of the tcp protocol
<ppf> that's below dns in the stack
<ppf> dropped packages means high contention on the network, a faulty route, or a faulty link
<sere84> im getting abunch of this :       IN=br1 MAC= SRC= DST= LEN=40 TTL=47 PROTO=TCP  DPT=23 Drop Unknown Incoming Packet  err           Aug 4 18:04:43  IN=br1 MAC= SRC=  DST= LEN=60 TTL=50 PROTO=TCP DPT=22 Port Scan   err     Aug 4 18:05:44     The  previous message was repeated 2 times   Next
<ppf> and what's that?
<Wulf> Hello. It appears there has been a xenial kernel version 4.4.0.67.54. Where did it go?
<sere84> ppf whats strange is it logging this stuff with wrong dates and i believe it thinks one of my computers is a router or server and trying to give it a static ip.. i turned ipv6 off, stopped multicasting, disable avahi deamon im thinking about bridging it i dunno
<ppf> sere84: you're making very little sense
<ppf> where's that log entry from?
<Bill1973> With ps.  How do i locate certain processes running such as vsftpd by any user
<sere84> ppf : the routers log
<sere84> ppf : txqueuelen:1000 dropped:289500
<ppf> can you paste that entry on a pastebin so i can read it with formatting intact?
<sere84> ppf : sure
<ppf> Bill1973: using either pgrep or ps | grep
<ppf> with the appropriate options to your taste
<Bill1973> Ok thx ppf
<Victor83> ppf: About sound card I decide that she doesn't detected because she not able in alsamixer
<ppf> Victor83: can you paste the output of lshw?
<sere84> ppf : https://paste.ubuntu.com/24202053/
<ppf> sere84: that's the firewalls log, not the one of your tcp stack
<ddm1> Hello
<ppf> it's dropping the packages because security
<sere84> pff : not sure how to get that one?
<Victor83> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24202074/
<ppf> i'm not saying you need to. your network is fine, and that's your firewall doing its job
<ddm1> BRLTTY is not working.
<sere84> ppf :  notice the top date and i dont believe anyone is tryning to get in.. i found some info that att routers go crazy with ipv6 so i disable that but didnt help
<naidang> hi
<Victor83> ppf: In this list I see that multimedia hardware present but not working.
<naidang> close
<ppf> sere84: what about the date?
<luo> what?
<ppf> sere84: you aren't being attacked, that's just internet/LAN noise
<ppf> well, on Mar 18 03:07:18 someone ran a port scan on you
<ppf> that happens
<ppf> Victor83: yes, is that your soundcard?
<luo> what did you mean ?
<Victor83> Yes
<Victor83> But may be not. My card is Realtek HD audio and there are any letters and numbers before.
<ppf> Victor83: that's not in the list, how do you know?
<Victor83> ppf: I remember part of the name from WIndows utilities that scan computer. But I think that I need to wait end of installation that now in process.
<Victor83> I think that that installation correspond with my sound card, I hope this.
<ppf> lshw disagrees. please also paste lspci, and search for your card in dmesg
<Victor83> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24202146/
<ppf> also no realtek
<Victor83> ppf: Hm, I hear noise when I scroll output of dmesg in terminal :)
<ppf> sure that's not your mouse wheel? ;p
<Victor83> Sure, it sound goes from loudspeakers
<Victor83> I set the max level and hear that noise.
<sere84> ppf : https://paste.ubuntu.com/24202177/
<Victor83> ppf: I can relogin to Windows and paste screenshot for my sound card from Everest.
<kovu> hey i am having issues when i put my laptop into sleep mode by shutting the lid when i open i my wifi dissconects and have to restart
<ppf> sere84: ?
<kovu> any idea why this happens
<ppf> Victor83: if it helps?
<Victor83> I absolutely sure that she is Realtek :)
<ppf> kovu: why not reconnect the wifi?
<kovu> it dint have that option
<kovu> i am a noob at ubuntu
<kovu> so you will have to tell me what to do
<warrshrike> hey guys im in trouble. was running windows 10 + ubuntu 16.10 then decided to upgrade hdd. upon cloning will not boot. i used GRUB 2 LIVE USB and that successfully showed me options. selecting windows 10 leads to black screen and restarts. selecting ubuntu works and boots (im using it now). here is grub.cfg https://paste.linux.community/view/e95b44d4 . and here is error i get while doing grub-install https://paste.linux.community
<warrshrike> was MBR so i do not know why it gives a GPT related error
<OerHeks> warrshrike, that url is not secure, use paste.ubuntu.com please
<OerHeks> kovu just disable network with the icon on the top panel, and enable again?
<warrshrike> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24202216/
<warrshrike> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24202220/
<OerHeks> warrshrike, yes, your hdd was gpt
<kovu> when it disconnects it does not show my wifi network to connect to it
<warrshrike> OerHeks: no it was MBR
<warrshrike> the new one i was cloning to was GPT
<warrshrike> but that should have been formatted by EaseUS
<kovu> my wifinetwork is greyed out
<kovu> is there a way i can fix the issue of dissconnecting from wifi when i shut the lid
<bender_> hi
<UnityKris_> I've already got paprefs installed and selected simultaneous devices, but all this seems to do is make all the audio play through all devices.
<UnityKris_> I'd like to have a movie on one monitor for my kids, and listen to my online course work through my headphones.
<sanad> hi
<MonkeyDust> UnityKris_  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<anddam> two (very different questions)
<UnityKris_> I didn't even know that channel existed. Thanks.
<anddam> 1. why is the icon of Archive Manager a roll of toilet paper on its wireframe stand?
<anddam> 2. in Files how to I jump from tab to tab with a keyboard shortcuts?
<anddam> shortcut
<MonkeyDust> anddam  it's no toilet paper, it's a windows license
<MonkeyDust> (used as)
<sanad> sound not work after  linux mint pls hlp
<MonkeyDust> !mint | sanad
<ubottu> sanad: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ntlug> How to disable root user?
<MonkeyDust> ntlug  you can't
<minimec> UnityKris_: Install pavucontrol. You should be able then to choose sound output for every running program within the GUI of pavucontrol-
<MonkeyDust> ntlug  what brings you here, what's makes you want to disable root
<ntlug> MonkeyDust: I think you misunderstand.
<llight12> Question trying to burn an audio cd, what software can I use Ubuntu 16.10?
<ntlug> I have enabled root and need to undo it.
<zykotick9> ntlug: 'sudo passwd -dl root'
<ntlug> disable root login, (set back to default
<zykotick9> ntlug: command taken from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling_your_root_account
<ioria> anddam, lol... 1) it's real name is file-roller  2) press tab until it's highlighted then use arrow key
<llight12> Question trying to burn an audio cd, what software can I use Ubuntu 16.10?
<greydawg> sup guys
<sanad> Linux Mint 18.1 sound not work
<minimec> llight12: I think 'brasero' is the standard software for gtk/gnome based environments.
<UnityKris_> Also, my aspect ratio is off on my second monitor. Well, the ratio is right, but it's like the screen is bigger than the display. Parts of the edge are outside of the viewable area. Any solution?
<Apachez> great, tried to remove all the lame unity-scope thingies - now unity died all together.. wtf!?
<llight12> minimec: currently on unity, searched the software center for brasero. I didn't find it.
<minimec> llight12: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/brasero
<ioria> !info brasero  | llight12
<ubottu> llight12: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.1-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 170 kB, installed size 1109 kB
<minimec> llight12: sudo apt install brasero
<Apachez> how to get unity back to original state?
<llight12> minimec: Thanks, oh I though what you find with apt get would also be in the Software center.
<zykotick9> llight12: <sidenote> for optical disc burning i'm a fan of K3B <- even though I'm NOT generally a fan of KDE and it's libraries...  i'm NOT a fan of brasero!  YMMV
<minimec> llight12: Well.. I never used the software center. I still use good old 'synaptic' or the terminal.
<llight12> zykotick9: Thanks
<llight12> minimec: Thanks
<minimec> llight12: Hmm... Brasero is available on the software center.
<Apachez> zykotick9: why arent you a fan of brasero?
<minimec> UnityKris_: dual monitor setup can be tricky, specially if the two monitors have different resolutions. Can you give us the output of 'xrandr' on paste.ubuntu.com?
<zykotick9> Apachez: i haven't used it in years... but when i last tried it - it didn't work very well.  not to mention it's not very feature rich... YMMV!
<Apachez> "YMMV" ?
<zykotick9> Apachez: sorry, "Your Milage May Vary" meaning, you may have different results!
<Apachez> thats like saying ubuntu is shitty because last time you tested it back in 2006 something borked and you havent used it since
<Apachez> so ehm, anyone else experienced of the dash for unity disappear?
<Apachez> any tips on how to get it back?
<UnityKris_> sure minimec, one second
<arrrghhh> hi there.  anyone familiar with lirc?  I've set it up on 16.10 using this post, and it all works up until I run "irw" - nothing shows up.
<arrrghhh> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=196823&pid=1870903#pid1870903
<ioria> Apachez, you may have removed some dependencies ... try to  install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<UnityKris_> minimec http://paste.ubuntu.com/24202409/
<lerner> is this the place toask about iptables?
<arrrghhh> lerner, might be better to ask in #netfilter or ##networking... as most would probably use ufw or a GUI tool here.
<davido_> I have some duplicate target packages, but am unsure as to which sources list should be authoritative.
<minimec> UnityKris_: That 1360x768 monitor, what kind of monitor is that? Is that a TV screen?
<LinuxExplorer> hello, I have installed Xubuntu 16.10 on my laptop. It has become unstable because of some reason. Can I upgrade it to the next LTS version?
<Apachez> ioria: no ubuntu-desktop is installed
<iambatman> lerner: feel free to ask
<Apachez> its a fresh 16.10 desktop so dunno why that metapackage isnt installed
<UnityKris_> Yeah, it's a 39in tv
<Apachez> but yeah I found out /var/log/apt/history.log and will try to redo the unity-scope* washout
<Apachez> and its back
<UnityKris_> So is the other actually
<Apachez> hmpf
<LinuxExplorer> whe is the next LTS release going to happen?
<UnityKris_> the second is like 21in though.
<ppf> i'm assuming 18.04
<theo_> upgrading ubuntu to the next version may cause some troubles
<minimec> UnityKris_: Is that the one having 'weired' output?
<ppf> LinuxExplorer: what's unsatable for you
<UnityKris_> The smaller one is.
<ioria> Apachez,  --reinstall != installed
<LinuxExplorer> ppf, I have Xubuntu 16.10 on my laptop. I freezes suddenly for no obvious reason.
<LinuxExplorer> I want to upgrade to the next LTS version when that happens.
<ppf> what's in the logs around the freeze
<LinuxExplorer> ppf, I can't operate anything when it freezes. Just have to push the power button on the laptop.
<minimec> UnityKris_: Ok. So unity (ubuntu) seems to draw a 1360x768 Desktop for the small monitor too. Is that correct?
<Apachez> ioria: ?
<ioria> LinuxExplorer, what kernel are you using ?
<Apachez> ioria: shouldnt the metapackage be displayed in dpkg -l ?
<LinuxExplorer> I have installed Xubuntu 16.10.
<ioria> LinuxExplorer,  uname -r
<LinuxExplorer> ioria, now, I'm on Mint.
<LinuxExplorer> Mint doesn't have that problem.
<LinuxExplorer> Probably because it is based on LTS.
<LinuxExplorer> I think 16.10 has linux kernel 4.8
<UnityKris_> minimec: yes, it seems it's drawing the 1360x768 resolution on a 1280x720 screen.
<LinuxExplorer> 16.04.2 has 4.4
<theo_> sometimes the proprietary graphics driver causes freezes
<LinuxExplorer> ok. But, why it doesn't happen in Mint?
<LinuxExplorer> especially when I'm playing any videos on Youtube, this happens.
<ioria> LinuxExplorer, if you boot  your ubuntu box, maybe someone could help you
<UnityKris_> LinuxExplorer, what gpu are you using?
<LinuxExplorer> ok. Just a minute. I'll boot into Ubuntu.
<ppf> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<kostkon> LinuxExplorer, 16.04.2 has 4.8
<theo_> LinuxExplorer, it happened to me before, try to install flash..
<minimec> UnityKris_: My personal guess is, that the pure gnome desktop would handle your case in a better way. You would have a primary desktop with multiple workspaces and a secondary with one static workspace. Other solution would be the enlightenment e17 window manager (my favorite), which handles the screens in a completely independant way (but needs a lot of 'first configuration')...
<UnityKris_> I had gnome before, but never with multiple monitors. However, I may switch back to gnome when I upgrade to 17.04.
<UnityKris_> Until then, I may try out that Enlightenment E17.
<CrazyTux> hello..
<Smilex> Hey. Does anyone know why the kxstudio repo .deb doesn't give me access to all kxstudio packages?
<CrazyTux> ioria, I got this result on terminal. 4.8.0-41-generic.   I am that LinuxExplorer who just sought the solution for random freeze.
<ioria> CrazyTux, what's your video card ?  sudo lshw -c Video
<UnityKris_> minimec, it seems enlightenment isn't just a simple install, but a full download and compile process. Might have to bookmark it for later
<minimec> UnityKris_: There is e17 available in the repos... http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/e17
<anddam> ioria: it's never selected
<ioria> anddam, nautilus tab ?
<anddam> ioria: pressing tab repeatdly browse through the left pane items, going only downwards
<anddam> i.e. shift-tab won't go up (as expected)
<CrazyTux> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24202532/
<anddam> another brilliant UX pick ;-)
<ioria> anddam, mmm, works here
<anddam> ioria: I'm not sure it's nautilus, the app is "Files"
<anddam> and this is a default Unity desktop
<ioria> anddam, yes
<anddam> what's with this Ubuntu habit of renaming things
<ioria> anddam, so when you press tab, it goes to the left panel ?
<Guest48105> hello world
<anddam> ioria: yes
<UnityKris_> Ah, I see. So a simple apt install, then logout - > log in with new wm.
<UnityKris_> .
<Smilex> How do I go back to the default repos only?
<ioria> CrazyTux, looks ok to me
<PDG_Inc> hey everybody, i'm on ubuntu 16.04 and my num lock always auto-disable after about 1 hour, do you know why ? Thanks
<ppf> how do i change the password of the keyring?
<ioria> CrazyTux,  try to  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<UnityKris_> That feeling when you've gotten your solution to all your problems and can close out all fifty open tabs and applications, and get back to real work.
<CrazyTux> ioria, sorry. there was a disconnection
<ioria> CrazyTux,  try to  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<CrazyTux> any solution for that problem.
<OerHeks> !mint | ioria CrazyTux take it to the mint cahnnel please
<ubottu> ioria CrazyTux take it to the mint cahnnel please: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<CrazyTux> ok
<ioria> OerHeks, he is on ubuntu, now
<CrazyTux> yes. I am on Xubuntu 16.10 now.
<OerHeks> i doubt that
<ioria> :þ
<CrazyTux> ioria, will that solve that problem completely?
<ioria> CrazyTux,  idk yet ....
<ioria> anddam, http://askubuntu.com/questions/364595/how-to-switch-between-tabs-in-nautilus
<ioria> anddam,  basically, ctrl+Pg (down or up)
<Zentsuji> Does anyone know how to help me uninstall ubuntu and boot Windows from a usb?
<nudoge> Zentsuji: are you going to be running Windows only?
<Zentsuji> Yes
<Zentsuji> I have to iso file set to boot from usb
<Zentsuji> however 16.04 will not let me boot
<baizon> Zentsuji: ask on windows?
<Zentsuji> windows is not sure how to remove ubuntu
<nudoge> Ahh you need to access the BIOS to specify the USB to load from.  Once Grub is loaded from the harddisk there will be no pre configured option to boot windows.  Look for more information in the BIOS for the computer you need to format.
<alberto> Hello everyone
<PDG_Inc> put ubuntu on usb and boot for a live version, and then delete all with gparted. then you'll have a clean disk
<Victor83> What can be wrong with audio, I try many suggestions from google, even kill my ubuntu-desktop once but reinstall it.
<OerHeks> Zentsuji, installing windows takes whole disk, so it should be no issue.
<Guest2752> I changed the value of Default TimeOut to 5s in /etc/systemd/system.conf and now my friend's computer doesn't boot. I need help, please.
<Victor83> I try to start with "Try Ubuntu" and sound is present there so problem in some of configuration files.
<Victor83> Guest2752: Change it back via Repair mode
<PDG_Inc> ps : installing windows instead of ubuntu is a bad idea
<OerHeks> Guest2752, boot in recovery mode, hold shift @ boot and undo that change.
<Guest2752> Thank you
<Victor83> OerHeks: I use Esc for enter into recovery mode.
<OerHeks> Victor83, that can be an option too, UEFI ?
<Victor83> I don't know which kind of boot used in my machine. Shame on me. :)
<Victor83> My machine is very old. I buy it in 2008. :)
<OerHeks> np, regular installations use shift, some machines require esc indeed.
<Guest2752> Whenever I try to overwrite system.conf it says the file is read-only
<Victor83> I actually try to use shift. But it does not helps to me and I was very disappoint but then try to use ESC and it become to work and I was happy :)
<Victor83> Guest2752: open it as roott
<Guest2752> I already did
<Guest2752> It's very strange
<OerHeks> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Guest2752> I entered Recovery mode and selected root console
<minimec> Guest2752: you have to remount the root directory 'rw'... 'mount -o rw,remount /'
<OerHeks> Guest2752, see point #8
<Victor83> Hm, in this instruction not present my case, where I should press ESC. :)
<Victor83> I think because nobody use such dinosaurs as mine. :)
<OerHeks> Victor83, it is mentioned in the grub wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> but you are right, it should be named in the recovery wiki too.
<acheron-a> i'm new here, are there any just general discussion ubuntu channels?
<minimec> acheron-a: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<acheron-a> minimec: thank you!
<Victor83> I go to reboot now. :)
<Victor83> I can't surrender with this issue. I have to solve this today.
<Guest6693> Anyone have trouble installing Ubuntu? The 800x600 window gets cut off, so I can’t complete the last step in the installaton: https://i.imgsafe.org/d721b07ff5.png
<Guest6693> I’m also trying to install via VMWare
<minimec> Guest6693: Can't you just ue the <Tab> key of the keyboard to reach the barely visible button on the screenshot?
<Guest6693> I tried bud…I keep hitting tab trying to find the “Next” button, can’t get it
<Guest6693> And the one you can barely see on the screencap…that ain’t the right button
<minimec> Guest6693: I see... So try to reach the barely visible (wrong) button with the <Tab> key and then use the <arrow right> key to go to the invisible 'next' button. That might work.
<OerHeks> Guest6693, hold alt and with left-mouse you should be able to drag the window
<OerHeks> or maybe not .. only in when you boot to try ubuntu, then start the installer?
<Guest6693> Hmm, I’ll try the arrow keys, but otherwise I’ve tried just about everything. Yup, you can re-size the window, but it doesn’t do anything to the resolution, so the buttons on the right will still be cut off
<Guest6693> I’m going to try again right now...
<Guest6693> I’m wondering if this issue is related to Ubuntu, or VMWare Fusion?
<Victor83> Ha, I use now one more dinosaur: Huawei U8500 as my modem :)
<Victor83> May be somebody knows while I will be work with my sound issue how to solve another one. The main idea is when I insert my USB Wi-Fi adapter and then enable network Ubuntu goes away and not responding. What can be reason of this?
<Vic83> I will stay  there As Vic83 :)
<Victor83> From my other phone. ^)
<minimec> Victor83: Vic83: I would first check 'dmesg' in a terminal to check how the USB Wifi stick is recognized. Then maybe also check 'lsusb' to ge the exact device ID 'xxx:xxx' for the device.
<minimec> Victor83: Vic83: Maybe you will then find some known issues with that ID for your device, searching some linux forums...
<Guest6693> Does anyone know where I could get a screenshot of the last step (step 7) of the Ubuntu installation screens?
<minimec> Guest6693: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu%20installation%2016.04&oq=&gs_l=
<Guest6693> Haha might be easier…I was searching screenshots on google
<Guest6693> I’ll try youtube
<fraer> хаба хаба
<Vic83> tnx
<fraer> весело вам
<Vic83> Привет, русский  дух
<fraer> привет
<Guest6693> Well…I was able to install, thanks guys! :) Looks like Ubuntu was forcing me to choose a password even when I selected “log in automatically”
<fraer> весело у вас тут
<Vic83> Нормально
<k1l> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<minimec> Guest6693: You need that password to be able to use 'sudo', as the first user has administrationi rights with the 'sudo' command
<Guest6693> Ah i see, good point
<fraer> че мне тут надо сделать ?
<Vic83> Russian people  not good  guests here
<Vic83> ubottu сказал что
<genii> Vic83: Everyone civil is welcome
<minimec> Vic83: It's just that even though the russion letters look nice, you are spamming the chat, wnd we (the others) cannot follow your conversation... ;)
<fraer> да понимаю тут немного
<Vic83> But  ubottu suggest  to go  in Russian  chat
<Victor83> fraer: Иди на русский канал в таком случае :)
<fraer> мне вообще пофиг я могу и на китайском сидеть ))))
<Victor83> Спам на русском тут не приветствуется.
<k1l> Victor83: fraer please use english in here. if you want to talk in russian please use the russian channel as the bot asked you to
<Victor83> Sorry, I just tell my Russian friend that he need to go to Russian chat
<genii> fraer: Эта область английского языка, пожалуйста
<fraer> и как мне перевестись в английский ?
<fraer> не думал
<genii> fraer: Путешествовать в #ubuntu-ru c /join #ubuntu-ru
<Victor83> genii: Are you Russian too?
<genii> Vic83: No :)
<genii> ..tab fail...
<Victor83> But as I see you can speak or it is google translator? :)
<genii> Victor83: Yes, online translator, using simple words
<Victor83> Ok, sorry, I just think that I have another brother there :)
<iresf> hey everyone  why  some process like ruby in  metasploit with killall and kill and pkill don not work  ?
<iresf> i use sudo kill pid   but it does not work
<iresf> can not kill process  that is  tcp connection
<iresf> ok it worked
<bigmodz54> I used unetbootin to flash to the hard disk, but when i reboot and choose unetbootin it says windows boot manager could not start correctly
<bigmodz54> Any ideas?
<k1l> bigmodz54: unetbootin can have some issues. can you use rufus and make a ubuntu usb?
<ColdKeyboard> Can someone give me some help? I have ubuntu server installed on one hdd, and I added another 4TB drive (ntfs) and trying to share it via samba but so far, whatever configuration I try it painfully slow, like 100kb/s... My configuration for samba is https://paste.ubuntu.com/24203309/
<Adit> Can someone recommend me an application to search for files in a large hard drive?
<EriC^^> Adit: "find"
<genii> sudo updatedb&& locate whatever
<marianlobster> I am using ubuntu 16.04. Sometimes cut copy paste just stops working. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Adit> EriC^^: Thanks
<OerHeks> ColdKeyboard, maybe this page is any help, TCP_NODELAY > https://calomel.org/samba_optimize.html
<OerHeks> and https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/speed.html ofcourse
<ColdKeyboard> OerHeks: I already have TCP_NODELAY and I've seen suggestions on that page, so far none of them helped :\
<atf> I'm having problems with a ubuntu install on a Dell laptop
<marianlobster> well I guess I will just have to reboot
<marianlobster> *sigh*
<atf> I have amanged to get it to install but only by enabling nomodeset but now it is not detecting the graphics card
<atf> can anyone give me any assisstance
<chr0mag> Hi folks - I'm trying to install 16.10 Desktop from a multi-boot USB (created using syslinux/memdisk) and am running into: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=153171 .
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 153171 in SCSI "scsi host6: runtime PM trying to activate child device host6 but parent (2-2:1.0) is not active" [Normal,New]
<ColdKeyboard> Now I've tried transfering file to another drive on that same machine via sftp and on the (250gb) speed is around 10Mb/s, where on 4TB drive is less than 100kb/s. Did I mess up something with mounting the drive in fstab or something?
<chr0mag> I get an initramfs prompt and don't know hwere to go from there...?
<Bashing-om> atf: 'nomodeset' disables Kernel Mode Setting such that the (nVidia ?) driver does not load . // How did you set the boot parameter nomodeset ?
<atf> using f6 on installation - the install kept failing so i just tried different option to see if I coul get it to work. I finally did - but now no graphics
<Bashing-om> atf: Right ,, so we need to remove the nomodeset .. and install a graphic's driver . Pastebin ' cat /etc/fstab '. see were we go next ,
<cyrus__> hey i have a question
<cyrus__> i have a public and private key but in thunderbird if i try to encrypt a message it sais this
<cyrus__> Certificate Manager can't locate a valid certificate that can be used to digitally sign your messages with an address of <Emailadress>
<atf> Once Ubuntu loads It asks me what I would like to do - if i select "try running in default mode" I can't see anything - the screen is black with a few random symbols on it - the only thing i can do it reboot. If I choose 'troubleshoot the error' I can review xsever log or startup errors - either of them provid any useful info?
<theorem> you need to use a certificate, it sounds like it requires SSL
<theorem> are the public and private keys SSL ?
<cyrus__> i think there rsa
<cyrus__> is that a problem?
<theorem> yes
<theorem> they are not the right format
<cyrus__> can i change them or do i need to generate two whole differnt keys?
<theorem> you may be able to use the private key a an input to the certificate creation process
<theorem> however, it's probably easier to have 2 different private keys.
<atf> Bashing-om nothing in startup errors - lots in xserve log!
<cyrus__> ok i'll generate two other private and public keys thank you
<theorem> cyrus__: start with the certificate creation process, it will include steps for private and public key generation
<cyrus__> ok
<theorem> cyrus__: ssh-keygen likely isn't going to get them in the right format that the SSL certificate keys will need (but I would have to find the directions .. so find those first)
<Bashing-om> atf: You are not addressing my thought process - how did you set nomodeset ? do we need to undo that before we can proceed ?
<atf> Bashing-om: when I was at teh installation screen I pressed F6 to try an install with different options. I selected nomodeset to see if that would work (previously the install had failed). I completed the install but now no graphics. I can try reinstalling.
<genii> So the install itself does not have nomodeset as a kernel option in /etc/default/grub
<atf> If I hit Ctrl Alt F1 even the terminal in random symbols.
<Bashing-om> atf: Re-installing should not at this time be considered . We just need to load a graphic's driver . OK, at the grub boot menu -> advanced -> select and boot a 'recovery' kernel . do you now boot to a GUI ?
<atf> yup. resume/clean/dpkg/ etc etc
<ioria> atf, wait... you mean that opening a console and running commands gives you unreadable  outputs ?
<atf> worse - on opening the console it is itself unreadable.
<ioria> atf, meaning you can't login in text mode ?
<Bashing-om> atf: Now a pastebin ' cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ' Pass the resulting link back here .
<lakw> hello
<lakw> I am trying to run a python program automatically when my ubuntu 16.04 starts on raspberry pi
<lakw> I tried using cron @reboot but it doesnt work
<atf> i kinda new to this so just to clarify - I start the computer and get "low graphics mode" error. If I close/continue I get a blank screen that has odd symboles on it. If I hit ctrl alt f1 I get a black full screen with a few odd symbols on it.
<lakw> as in, it doesn't automatically start
<lakw> I suspect it is because it requires me to log in to the ubuntu
<lakw> I tried changing the run leve
<basz> hi, i have installed php7.1.3 from https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php on ubuntu16.04. Now I need to revert to php7.1.2 becuase of a bug. Can anyone tell me if that's possible and how to do that? apt-cache showpkg php7.1 doesn't show older versions...
<lakw> but it still doesn't behave like a server
<baizon> lakw: how do you try to run it?
<atf> I am now in the recovery menu - it looks fine but there is odd flickering on the screen.
<MonkeyDust> lakw  better ask in #ubuntu-arm, or in #raspberrypi, or in #python
<lakw> @baizon @reboot python /path/toscript
<lakw> @MonkeyDust it is 100% ubuntu related
<lakw> just happens to be my raspberry pi instead of my computer
<lakw> the same problem I would imagine would happen with my computer
<tatertots> atf: what version and edition of ubuntu did you attempt to install?
<brunch875> I need to use i386 architecture .so
<brunch875> what do I need to install for that?
<MonkeyDust> lakw  yes, it's ARM, hence #ubuntu-arm
<baizon> lakw: /usr/bin/python /path/to/script/script.py
<Bashing-om> atf: We try and get a graphi's driver installed and loaded - see then what the situation is -- from that recovery console . -- To be new is not a sin, we all know that learning curve .
<atf> latest LTS 16.04.02
<lakw> @baizon so @reboot /usr/bin/python /path/to/script/script.py
<baizon> lakw: yes
<ioria> atf, lspci  | grep VGA
<atf> sorry which option from the recovery menu do I choose?
<ioria> atf, enable networking, then root shell
<ppf> how do i change the password for the gcr keyring?
<lakw> @baizon, it didn't work. But I think it is related to actually logging in before the cron starts executing
<lakw> @baizon which was my main question, do I have to log in to have a cron job start
<lakw> @baizon or it will start on the background regardless
<OerHeks> brunch875, just install the <packagename>:i386 as ubuntu is multiarch
<baizon> lakw: not if its in the right place
<brunch875> OerHeks: Ah I see... it crashes on launch without any error messages unfortunately :p
<lakw> @baizon can you explain more? The not was for which question?
<brunch875> but apparently the architecture isn't the issue then
<OerHeks> brunch875, ït"?
<brunch875> the thing I'm trying to use
<baizon> lakw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<brunch875> if you're curious, it's amxmodx
<atf> OK so selected enable networking, it's ran through a load of commands and seems stuck on grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No sucj file or directory
<lakw> @baizon, thanks I have used cron before, but on actual servers, for example digital ocean
<tatertots> atf: obtain a different ISO (other than what so far has been unsuccessful) like lubuntu,kubuntu and the like and determine if you get the same results.
<lakw> @baizon, never on a home computer, so my question is, do I have to log in to have cron start working?
<ioria> atf, nvm, go to root shell
<atf> ioria : enter for maintenance or Ctrl_d to continue?
<ioria> atf, enter
<tatertots> lakw: are you using encrypted home or encryption period?
<minimec> lakw: Why do you want to use cron to launch the script? You could either use systemd to start your script as a systemd service or even use good old /etc/rc.local and launch your script from there.
<atf> now lspci | grep VGA  ?
<tatertots> lakw: you should be able to answer that question with a definitive yes or no
<ioria> yep
<lakw> @tatertos, I haven't set it up, would that be the case by default?
<atf> 'k done
<ioria> atf, the output, please
<atf> nothing !
<ioria> atf,  run 'lspci | more'
<tatertots> lakw: so far it sounds like your script hasn't run, at least according to your testimony, log in and determine if it runs.  If it does run then you will have answered your own question through testing
<ioria> atf,  and look for your video card
<cln> gi
<cln> hi
<atf> I have a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp Device 22b1 (rev 35)
<Bashing-om> atf: Not making much sense here - as Intel "just works" . Is this by chance a laptop with hybrid graphics ? - where we look for another GPU ?
<atf> It's a laptop for a freind. Has Widnows 10 (?) but it didn't work (wouldn't connect to wifi) so I said I'd try Ubuntu on it.
<ppf> while i'm looking into this gcr thing... as of today xbacklight stopped working (no it hasn't been upgraded lately)
<ppf> any idea what might cause it?
<atf> A Dell inspiron 15
<ioria> atf,  looks at these pics... are familiar to you ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/737895/problems-with-graphics-while-booting-ubuntu
<lakw> minimec, tatertots, I get import error when using systemcl
<lakw> I get no import error when running python and then the script
<lakw> what could be the problem?
<tatertots> lakw: does the script run after logging in? yes or non
<tatertots> lakw: does the script run after logging in? yes or no
<minimec> atf: Would be nice if you could give us the exact model. You might find that information @ the bottom of the laptop or under the (removable) battery.
<lakw> tatertots: no it runs before
<tatertots> lakw: ok then cron did its job
<atf> ioria : na. when I just book screen in white with a dozen or so werid symbols, same when I hit ctrl alt f1. no text at all during boot I think and terminal fine in recovery mode
<ioria> atf,  ok
<lakw> tatertots: yes, but cron is messing up something because running the command regularly on terminal doesn't cause import errors
<lakw> tatertots: but it causes import errors on cron
<lakw> tatertots: or on systemd
<minimec> lakw: Easiest way is probably to 'sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service' and then place the launch command before the 'exit 0' in /etc/rc.local
<atf> reg model p47f reg model type p47f003
<basz> does anyone know how to revert to an olderer version when I using https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<lakw> minimec: I followed the following guide, http://www.raspberrypi-spy.co.uk/2015/10/how-to-autorun-a-python-script-on-boot-using-systemd/
<karl_> turns out apparmor is blocking spotify from playing sounds, any advice on how to allow this? (ubuntu 16.10)
<lakw> minimec: it works fine, but when I get the status, I can see there is an import library error
<lakw> which doesn't make sense, because I have the library installed
<lakw> and I don't get the same error when running on terminal python
<ioria> atf,  does it works if you boot the Livecd ?
<ioria> atf,  i mean in "Try Mode"
<karl_> Mar 18 20:04:48 hostname kernel: [ 2143.948629] audit: type=1400 audit(1489863888.691:53): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.spotifywebplayer.spotifywebplayer" name="/dev/snd/controlC0" pid=4214 comm="AudioThread" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<atf> I haven't tried that! Will try
<tatertots> lakw: if you suspect cron to be THE culprit, use some other mechanism
<Bashing-om> atf: ioria Per Dell" The system uses software-controlled hybrid video.  " .
<karl_> everything regarding spotify and apparmor are at their defaults
<ioria> Bashing-om, oh....
<atf> err is that a problem?
<Bashing-om> atf: No not a major problem, we just need to get you to where you can provide additional info .
<ioria> atf,  the LiveCd could be that place
<minimec> lakw: Ok. I see. So you can launch the script as systemd service, but the script is not running correctly.
<lakw> minimec: yes :/ I found this possible cause and trying to trouble shoot it now http://stackoverflow.com/questions/35641414/python-import-of-local-module-failing-when-run-as-systemd-systemctl-service
<atf> 'k. thamks. just waiting for cd to boot
<minimec> lakw: I am not sure with this, but can you try to add 'SysVStartPriority=99' at the end of the [Service] section in the systemd script. Also you may try to launch the script with 'sudo -u yourusername yourscript'
<madd_step> quit
<minimec> lakw: So the mentioned 'User=user' in [Service] (following your link) would be the same as 'sudo -u yourusername'...
<atf> hmmm ok so now the screen has just gone blank and the DVD drive stopped....
<ioria> atf i suggest you to create a bootable usb stick ...
<atf> for ubuntu - or shall I try lubuntu?
<henpae> Hi Guys!
<ioria> atf  'try ubuntu'
<ioria> atf  sy...
<ioria> atf  as you wish
<ioria> atf  more important the sw you use to create the usb ... i suggest rufus on win, dd on linux
<atf> on Win unfortunantly - will try rufus
<minimec> atf: Sorry I was distracted by another problem. With the model numbers you gave us, my guess is that you have a either a Dell Inspiron 15-3551 or 15-3552. (see picutres https://www.google.ch/search?num=10&hl=de&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&q=Dell%20Inspiron%2015-3552&=&oq=&gs_l=&gws_rd=ssl )
<minimec> atf: Interesting thing is, that both of them are 'ubuntu certified' ... https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201411-16163/ and https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201504-18248/
<atf> yeah I think I checked that before I started on this mission! About 3 weeks ago.. will create bootable USB...
<ioria> atf   (i'am still reading posts) but looks like your card it's not fully supported by the stock kernel and Intel driver
<lerner> if I place the pointer on the edge of a window a small arrow appears. This arrow alloes me to increase/decrease the size of the window, but it is difficult to place the pointer on the exact point where this arrow appears. is there a way of making the arrow area larger?
<_pepe> I'm having issues with recent 16.04 kernels (anything past 4.4.0.62) locking up my system, I'm pretty sure because of a Wifi issue. 2 questions: is there a log I can look at after a freeze to check the issue, and is there a way to keep a kernel always available in the grub list?
<karl_> I'm trying to configure apparmor and the documentation says that I should use aa-logprof to modify a profile, but I can't find it on my system and 'apt-cache search aa-logprof' finds nothing.
<minimec> lerner: Alt-F8 + 'mouse movement', according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<lerner> doesnt seem to work on xubuntu, but thanks
<Delvien> lerner why not just resize via alt+ R click + drag?
<ducasse> lerner: you can modify the gtk wm theme to have thicker borders
<minimec> lerner: Alt + right-click + drag according to https://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<lerner> thanks Delvien
<lerner> and the other ones too
<dave247> Hi I have peppermint 7 am I in the wrong room?
<k1l> dave247: yes, this is the ubuntu support
<OerHeks> dave, yes,  #peppermint support is on IRC network SpotChat
<dave247> so I go to spotchat?
<OerHeks> dave247, yes, different server
<dave247> Thanks..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh vampires vampire0
<cymo> Hi guys, I'm using a linux distro called Solus, but I want to switch to ubuntu. I downloaded the 14.02 release from the ubuntu site, but I don't know how to mount it to a flash drive I'm using, because the software center doesn't have startup disk creator.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cymo, ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cymo, also did you mean 16.04 ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cymo, 16.04 is long term support, the other one isn't
<cymo> oh yeah, my bad, I did mean 16.04.2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cymo,  in solous you can burn the iso to usb stick i expect as well
<cymo> LTs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !dd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ducasse> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cymo> yeah I was trying to do that, but I'm not sure what the iso filename is lol
<minimec> cymo: use 'dd' --> http://askubuntu.com/a/377561
<cymo> so minimec, how do I find the number variable it asks for?
<atf> ioria , minimec , and bashing-om created bootable USB, booted - same thing starts boot then blank screen
<minimec> cymo: plug the USB device and check with 'dmesg' how it is mounted...
<ioria> atf   f6 -> nomodeset -> try ubuntu
<minimec> cymo: As example in my case...
<minimec> [116434.769975]  sdd: sdd1
<minimec> [116434.771311] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk
<cymo> mine still has the iso mounted from the solus distro. do I need to format the flashdrive first?
<minimec> cymo: Nope. Existing data will be overwritten.
<cymo> ok. so is dmesg a command in the terminal?
<minimec> cymo: exactly.
<cymo> ah ok, I got it
<tatertots> atf: you created a bootable usb from the same iso ubuntu version and edition that was NOT successful when burned to cdrom/dvdrom didn't you?....just say yes or no
<cymo> [ 9161.108358] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A
<atf> er yes!
<cymo> that's it eh?
<atf> It is, however, working on 'try ubuntu' on USB
<ioria> atf   open terminal and lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> atf: and you've tried to install it to the system/hard disk and the installation is not successful?
<ioria> atf  maybe you need xserver-xorg-video-intel package innstalled
<ioria> atf  only speculation btw
<minimec> cymo: remove the stick, wait a little moment, plub the stick again... check with dmesg...
<atf> ioria termbin.com/h4kl
<atf> tatertots : yes
<me> ن
<ioria> atf  ok, let's try to reinstall from that usb (you should have a 'install icon' on desktop) , then if not working , try to open a console and install xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<ioria> me nun
<ppf> for the log: i've worked around xbacklight not working, but i'm still confused why it broke in the first place
<tatertots> atf: while repeating the same thing, while expecting different results is well within your prerogative after you feel you've exhausted most all efforts consider trying something different, good luck
<cymo> minimec: I got the same error :/
<ioria> tatertots, suggestions ?
<atf> thanks Tatertots - einstein quotes always useful ;-)
<atf> ioria - will try re-install
<ioria> atf  sy, no other ideas
<atf> if it runs fine off USB - why not when installed? surely same drivers etc?
<ioria> atf, thta's it
<minimec> cymo: Well basically what you need is the 'sdX' indication. The linux system gives a new letter to every storage device. So 'sda' will be your harddrive, 'sdb' a second harddrive and so on. So if you get a 'sdX' output in dmesg for your USB device, you know how the stick is recognized. Now 'sdc1' for example would be the first partition of that newly plugged USB device, in case you have two harddrives
<minimec> installed...
<Cyber_Akuma> Are there any official cd art for printing to a Ubuntu disk you burned or are all of them absically just user made?
<ioria> atf  nope, there is a post install routine in the installer, that removes unneeded packages
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<minimec> Cyber_Akuma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=16.04_desktop_DVD_disc_AW.pdf
<Cyber_Akuma> minimec: Is there one for 16.10? That's also pretty empty, you can barely see the writing
<Kiicki> How can I claim ownership over an external HDD in Ubuntu? I want to be able to share it over my network. I have tried to share the entire drive and a folder inside it. I have also tried to create a folder inside the external HDD, put what I need into it and hoping it would register that I owned the folder but that didn't work
<minimec> Cyber_Akuma: I agree... Burning that one with lightscribe for example will not give you much, I guess... I did not find a 16.10 cover...
<Kiicki> I have also tried to mount the external hdd to "/home/myusername/and something
<Cyber_Akuma> I have an inkjet, I just wanted one for 16.10 so I woulden't have to try to make my own, especially since I have 0 artistic talent
<Cyber_Akuma> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/files/huge/Ubuntu%2012.04%20CD-Label.png <---- Is there anywhere I can just get this white part oval-shaped part for 16.10 instead of 12.04?
<minimec> Cyber_Akuma: What is you used just the 16.10 logo and added the version name? http://www.nhaines.com/blog/images/xerus_orange_hex.svg
<minimec> Cyber_Akuma: OUps... It's the wrong one I think...
<Cyber_Akuma> Isn't that the 16.04 logo? I do have the 16.10 logo, I just don't really have a decnt looking way to add it
<Cyber_Akuma> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ab/Logo-ubuntu_cof-orange-hex.svg/2000px-Logo-ubuntu_cof-orange-hex.svg.png <--- I figured I could just use this, but I don't have a good way to add teh text without making it look terrible
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: maybe the guys in #ubuntu-artwork can help
<tatertots> atf: did you create your ubuntu usb with persistence?
<Cyber_Akuma> Didn't even know that channel existed, thanks
<atf> same problem after re-install. Will try lubuntu
<tatertots> atf: do me a favor if possible...create your k/l/ed/ubuntu usb sticks with persistence if possible please
<adas0496> hello
<RudyValencia> Can I use an Ubuntu live USB to clone a Windows 10 system from a hard disk to an SSD?
<atf> i used rufus as other computer on windows.
<RudyValencia> I know how to make a live USB drive but not if Ubuntu has software that can clone the Windows disk in my computer to an SSD
<k1l> RudyValencia: dd will work.
<RudyValencia> but the SSD is not the same sizew
<RudyValencia> *the SSD is not the same size as the hard disk
<FrogCast> I have to run make on something, but I want the executables to be made a in a parent directory. Anyone know what I should add in my makefile, or should I just add a symlink?
<tatertots> atf: https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<tatertots> atf: refill your coffee and give that a read
<atf> ty
<johen> Hello, I've tried to use node via root users but I'm using nvm. I found this line on a DO article and now I'm wondering if I broke my system
<johen> n=$(which node);n=${n%/bin/node}; chmod -R 755 $n/bin/*; sudo cp -r $n/{bin,lib,share} /usr/local
<johen> Everything seems to be working fine
<adas0496> @RudyValencia  You can clone a partition from one disk to another using Ubuntu live USB. You can use the graphical tool Gparted, which allows copy-pasting partitions accross different disks
<RudyValencia> can it copy Win10 to the SSD (which may be smaller)?
<atf> lubuntu USA runs only if nomodeset slected. No creating lubuntu live usb with perssistent...
<lerner> i read man htop but I cannot figure out how to make it show the total traffic rates for any specific address
<atf> correction! Usb!
<adas0496> It can copy a partition from hdd to ssd, if there is enough free space in the ssd to accomodate the partition.
<tatertots> atf: during the course of working with this dell computer you have..did you notice the option to run diagnostics that appears during POST?
<RudyValencia> The contents of the disk are smaller, but I don't know about the partition size
<tatertots> atf: it's there, if you have been observant during reboots you have no doubt seen this option correct?
<RudyValencia> adas0496: So the contents are 69GB, the HD is 250GB and the SSD is 240GB
<atf> i did have to mess about with the boot options, it had some kinda setting that didn;t allow me to change to the boot order, will look for diagnostic. Just trying to install lubuntu with nomodeset see it it will start then.
<adas0496> Do you mean Windows partition size is 69 GB or 69 GB is being used?
<tatertots> atf: good deal..yes trying lubuntu is good...determine if the same symptom(s) occur with lubuntu as did with ubuntu
<tatertots> atf: be observant, trends and patters matter
<tatertots> atf: after you have run the course with lubuntu i will be asking you a few yes or no questions to force the acknowledgement of trends or patterns
<azizLIGHT> where are deb files stored after i used apt-get install
<genii> azizLIGHT: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<azizLIGHT> where else might they be
<azizLIGHT> ive installed something from ppa and that ppa no longer publishes my version of it
<azizLIGHT> i want to try a new version but im scared it will be crap/buggy so i want to be able to revert to my current version
<genii> azizLIGHT: That is the only place
<e_> I have a list of 700 websites, and then I wrote a loop that "links -dump" those sites one-by-one and after 20th site from that list looks like some system protection kiks in and loop just flyes by those links -dump commands without actually trying to make a connection, then it comes back at a site number around 300, I think it is system protection that needs to be tweeked.
<tatertots> azizLIGHT: under 'normal' circumstances they are in /var/cache/apt/archives    that doesn't mean your circumstances are 'normal' though so ymmv
<azizLIGHT> well my version isnt in there
<azizLIGHT> what can i do to be able to come back to current version i have installed
<genii> azizLIGHT: Just wget whatever version directly down from the PPA
<azizLIGHT> i have nvidia-358 installed from ppa, but they dont publish it anymore in the graphics semi-offficial ppa
<azizLIGHT> if i upgrade, and encounter bugs..... i want ot be able to go back to nvidia-358
<azizLIGHT> and i dont see the deb for it in /var/cache/apt/archives... so what can i do
<azizLIGHT> if i upgrade i will lose the capability to go back to nvidia-358?
<atf> tatertots : I got an error message on install "The 'grub-pc' package failed to install into /target/. ...."
<tatertots> atf: is that something that you had observed previously?
<atf> nope
<tatertots> atf: do these things, in bios kill/disable secure boot, set bios to CSM instead of eufi, run the dell diagnostics express test
<azizLIGHT> cant i do something while i have this version currently installed, to be able to back it up
<azizLIGHT> so that i can reinstall it later
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, I just wound up making my own anyway because I coulden't find a decent pre-made one..... text wound up being a bit too small, oh well.
<atf> no option re CSM/eufi
<atf> now  in diagnostics
 * e_ 800 Watts Power Supply
<atf> what would CSM/eufi be under?
<iresf> how to find  my ubuntu hacked?
<genii> azizLIGHT: Are you using https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa PPA?
<azizLIGHT> yes i am genii
<tatertots> atf: if you didn't see any options for CSM/uefi don't worry about it did you see secure boot?
<atf> yup that was off - I think i needed to disable that to change boot option. Should have kept nots
<tatertots> atf: good
<tatertots> atf: does the dell diagnostics complete without error? yes or no
<atf> yes (i didn't run extended memory test but rest passed)
<tatertots> atf: ubuntu 16.04 unsuccessful, lubuntu 16.04 unsuccessful...would you say that is fair to say? yes or no
<atf> yes but they run fine from USB with nomodeset
<tatertots> atf: notice i added edition and specifically version numbers whereas you generically say things like ubuntu or lubuntu
<tatertots> atf: details are important
<acheron-a> "The 'grub-pc' package failed to install into /target/. ...." is something that started earlier this week with Mint
<ppf> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<acheron-a> i know, thats why i am using Ubuntu, it installed fine
<acheron-a> i'm surprised to see that here
<atf> ubuntu 16.04.02, lubuntu 16.10
<atf> new USB with persistence created
<tatertots> atf: good
<acheron-a> i had never had that before on this computer once i turned secure and fastboot off
<acheron-a> atf: are you choosing the option to do updates on install?
<azizLIGHT> genii: can i build a deb out of these files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24204368/
<atf> yes for ubuntu nor for lubuntu
<tatertots> atf: boot the persistent liveusb, once booted to the live environment determine if you can establish a hardwired internet connection or a wireless connection either will suffice as the important factor here is a internet connection
<acheron-a> try turning that off and just getting the codecs and see if that makes a difference
<acheron-a> atf: if that does not work, try the install with the network to the computer disconnected
<genii> azizLIGHT: What says result for apt-cache policy nvidia-358
<azizLIGHT> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24204405/
<azizLIGHT> looks like its not listing the ppa on there anymore
<azizLIGHT> i definitely got it from that ppa
<genii> !info nvidia-358 trusty
<ubottu> Package nvidia-358 does not exist in trusty
<azizLIGHT> genii: see this question refers to it in the ppa too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/709291/about-nvidia-graphics-driver
<azizLIGHT> answer i mean
<dckx_> good afternoon everyone. I have a quick question. I installed 16.04 and my touchpad was enabled with multi touch... however, after I installled bumblebee and a lot of things went wrong, the touchpad was disabled. Now, I managed to enable it again, but without multi touch. I have read online that there are different projects that enable multi touch in Ubuntu. However, it before al the bumblebee drama, multitouch seemed to be enabled by
<dckx_> default. My question is:  is there any way I can re enable multi touch without installing stuff like
<dckx_> geis, grail, touchegg, etc? Like I said, before it was enabled by default, without any special software/package addition that I am aware of
<azizLIGHT> genii: its from nov 2015: http://web.archive.org/web/20151125015911/https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<azizLIGHT> or actually jan 2016, cause they didnt have 14.04.2 until then
<azizLIGHT> 358.16-0ubuntu0~gpu14.04.2 on http://web.archive.org/web/20160116001923/https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<atf> new USB key with lubuntu 16.10 with persistance won't boat to the live environment even with nomodeset selected - tried both 'live' and 'persistance' mode. USB created with linus live USB creator. Old USB with lubuntu 16.10 will boot to live environment and conect to wifi. UB created with rufus. No persistance. Tried to install lubuntu from this old USB received error as above. losing will to live.....
<tatertots> atf: does installing disconnected opting out of installing updates/extras during installation result in a successful installation?
<atf> with lubuntu I tried not installing updates as I had just download iso. I haven't tried install lubuntu 16.10 and doing updates on install. Will try.
<tatertots> atf: i wouldn't bother trying that if your editions/versions were accurate in your previous statement in your testimony above....there's no low hanging fruit to be had there
<atf> when I got the error message on install "The 'grub-pc' package failed to install into /target/. ...." it gave me options (choose other location, install without bootloader etc) is it worth re-trying that?
<tatertots> atf: what i would be interested in confirming at this point, is that this is not a ubuntu issue at all, this can be determined by attempting to install some other linux distribution such as linuxmint,fedora etc and determining if you get the same unsuccessful results with other linux distributions
<tatertots> atf: sure you can certainly try those options you state above
<tttuuu> Hi everyone. Can someone help here http://askubuntu.com/questions/894340/cant-boot-without-usb-and-grub-install-failed/894355#894355
<tttuuu> I can't boot without usb
<tttuuu> boot repair also failed
<tttuuu> http://paste2.org/C48mF6N2 is the report
<tttuuu> boot repair says it succeeded, but I still need the usb stick to boot
<ppf> tttuuu: are you installing grub into the sticks MBR, by chance?
<tttuuu> what's stick MBR ppf?
<tttuuu> ppf I installed boot repair on ubuntu
<tttuuu> iirc
<ppf> mbr is the master boot record. every disk can have one
<schultza> is selinux available for ubuntu?
<ppf> if you boot from a disk, the mbr is loaded
<ppf> schultza: yes
<schultza> ty
<ppf> schultza: but ubuntu natively uses apparmor
<tttuuu> ppf: I don't understand what I should do exactly right now
<ppf> which is effectively the same thing
<ppf> tttuuu: install grub into your boot disks mbr
<schultza> im learning about selinux in class.. thats why i had the question.
<schultza> yes, i know, it's native to red hat
<tttuuu> ppf: do I install boot repair to my ubuntu boot usb or a brand new usb?
<ubuntu_user_1> Hello People ! I've a small root-user problem with running AutoKey (specifically Errno 13 -- Permission denied). Could anybody please help me out ?
<ubuntu_user_1> I'm willing to gladly give you more information, in case somebody would like to help me out !
<ppf> tttuuu: sudo grub-install /dev/<whateveryourbootdiskis>
<ppf> ubuntu_user_1: people are happy to help
<ppf> you should spill some details
<tttuuu> ppf: then what do I do?
<ubuntu_user_1> Hi ppf -- thanks for that. Just to make it clear -- I've already installed AutoKey; and I tried to run it as root user (sudo autokey-gtk); it did run; and I killed the terminal by mistake.
<ubuntu_user_1> Now it won't run.
<ubuntu_user_1> Yes, exactly -- I'm willing to share more details.
<ubuntu_user_1> It's just that I'm a bit slow in typing out details.
<ubuntu_user_1> The error that I get when I run AutoKey is --  Permission denied. Errorno 13.
<ethan_> hello, anyone has experience with ubuntu and the thinkpad x270 ?
<ppf> tttuuu: that's it. remove the stick and reboot
<tttuuu> ppf er I install it on odb or odb1
<tttuuu> sdb or sdb1
<tttuuu> do* I install it
<ppf> install what
<MonkeyDust> ethan_  better ask your real question, in one line, and wait
<ppf> grub get's installed onto a device, not a partition
<ppf> so /dev/sdb
<ppf> if sdb is the device you boot
<tttuuu> do I do sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<ethan_> @MonkeyDust that was my real question
<schultza> grub can be put on a partition, ppf, just mbr needs to point to it if it going to get used.
<tttuuu> or sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1
<tttuuu> ppf I don't know exactly what to put after /dev
<schultza> if mbr, sdb
<MonkeyDust> ethan_  it was a yes/no question
<ppf> schultza: we're talking about grub-install here
<schultza> ah
<schultza> does he want it as his mbr?
<tttuuu> ppf can you tell me exactly how to get what to put after /dev?
<schultza> his master
<ppf> so it goes onto a device
<ubuntu_user_1> Hi People ! I'm sorry to interrupt once again; but I need help figuring out Errorno 13 - Permission denied for AutoKey in Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit.
<ethan_> fair enough, anyone knows if the x270 cope decently with ubuntu (for a noobie)
<ubuntu_user_1> Could anybody please guide me?
<ppf> tttuuu: if sdb is the disk you want to boot, then it's /dev/sdb
<tttuuu> ppf, no sdb is the USB stick
<tttuuu> I want to boot WITHOUT the usb stick
<ppf> then whatever your boot device should be
<tttuuu> ppf it's sda
<tttuuu> Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'.
<bizzeh> ethan_: what do you mean x270
<tttuuu> ppf please read more here http://askubuntu.com/questions/894340/cant-boot-without-usb-and-grub-install-failed/894355#894355
<bizzeh> that can be a GPU, a chipset, or a particular model of motherboard
<tttuuu> I'm getting my old problem again
<tttuuu> ppf I gotta run, thank you so much for your help
<tttuuu> if you can, please write back in askubunutu
<ubuntu_user_1> Hi People ! I'm sorry to interrupt once again; but I need help figuring out Errorno 13 - Permission denied for AutoKey in Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit.
<tttuuu> thank you so much ppf
<ethan_> @bizzeh, i saw some people having trouble with fanspeed with other lenovo laptops, and i'm currently waiting for the 270 to get delivered, so i was wondering if it works without problems or if i should already expect to have to fiddle with stuff
<atf> installed lubuntu - no problem with bootloader this time. Booted from HDD - again display fails......
<ubuntu_user_1> Hi People ! I'm sorry to interrupt once again; but I need help figuring out Errorno 13 - Permission denied for AutoKey in Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit.
<ubuntu_user_1> Could anyone please help me ?
<ubuntu_user_1> Should not take long.
<ppf> schultza: doesn't really matter if it's MBR or EFI, grub-install can do either
<schultza> not what im talking about.... in my case, i have two OSes, and windows likes to be the primary.. so i have grub has a slave boot loader, which can be put onto a partition, not top record (IE: mbr)
<schultza> and i use MBR, i dont have an EFI computer yet
<ppf> schultza: alright, fair enough
<atf> any further thoughts before I chuck the thing down the stairs?
<sirnoob> hello. What do the command linker?
<ubuntu_user_1> Hi People ! I'm sorry to interrupt once again; but I need help figuring out Errorno 13 - Permission denied for AutoKey in Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit.
<foodSurprise> can anyone help me i'm having an ata error
<foodSurprise> after installing a new SSD
<ppf> ubuntu_user_1: people read it. stick around until someone has an idea
<ppf> foodSurprise: what's the error
<ubuntu_user_1> The exact error is :
<ubuntu_user_1> Fatal error starting AutoKey
<ubuntu_user_1> [Errno 13] Permission denied:
<foodSurprise> ata3: limiting SATA link speed to 3.0 Gbps
<foodSurprise> [   63.845440] ata3: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<foodSurprise> [   63.845454] ata3: reset failed, giving up
<foodSurprise> the drive won't show up in gparted
<foodSurprise> etc
<ppf> ran fsck yet?
<ubuntu_user_1> @pff -- Ok; I'll wait.
<ubuntu_user_1> @ppf - I'll wait
<foodSurprise> how can i run fsck if its not showing up
<ppf> foodSurprise: can you paste parted -l?
<foodSurprise> https://hastebin.com/cekecoqavo.sql
<foodSurprise> ppf
<ppf> foodSurprise: which one's the critical one?
<foodSurprise> ppf: it's not showing up
<foodSurprise> the error i get in dmesg is for ata3
<ppf> is that problem new? or has this disk never been working?
<tatertots> atf: any new testing results?
<foodSurprise> this is a brand new drive
<foodSurprise> fresh out pack
<ppf> are your firmwares up to date?
<foodSurprise> i mean i haven't tried to change them
<foodSurprise> shuold i change the setting in my bios to "allow legacy boot systems"
<foodSurprise> like linux
<foodSurprise> it says
<ppf> you can give it a try, but it's not likely related
<ppf> ubuntu is signed, it works with secure boot
<atf> just lubuntu with updates installs but screen still blank - no system is running in low graphics mode error. Found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error don;t have a failsafeX option
<ppf> i'm actually suspecting that it can't configure your sata controller properly
<ppf> so i'd suggest updating the bios and ubuntu firmwars
<foodSurprise> great
<foodSurprise> how to update ubntu firmware
<ppf> it's upgraded through regular package upgrades. so if you're up to date there, then you're good
<genii> azizLIGHT: I just finished talking to Michael Marley, the PPA owner. They do not keep old versions archived, some apparently have security issues.
<azizLIGHT> wow genii i didnt expect anyone to go to that lengt
<foodSurprise> i'm running off a live usb
<azizLIGHT> that seems fair i suppose
<azizLIGHT> though i dunno where it leaves me besides doing a image backup and trying new version and hoping new version isnt buggy for me, and then not have to restore from image backuip
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Should I go with the open source AMD A10 driver or use the binary one?
<re-born> aoo
<Bashing-om> CountryfiedLinux: What release and what card ? AMD no longer does proprietary drivers for us full support open source .
<ubuntu_user_1> Hi People ! I need help figuring out Errorno 13 - Permission denied for AutoKey in Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit.
<CountryfiedLinux> Not sure Bashing-om I'm using a Dell Inspiron 5555. Is the open source driver much different in performance?
<atf> OK so went into recover - did nothing expect click OK and then lubuntu started fine.....!
<Bashing-om> CountryfiedLinux: 14.04 then yes there can be performance boost with the proprietary driver . 16.04++ your only option is open source .
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks Bashing-om
<raymondillo> CountryfiedLinux: Why not try both drivers and see on your hardware?
<CountryfiedLinux> ok
<Bashing-om> atf: And back full circle to graphic's driver . In that GUI left end -> task bar icon -> terminal emulaltor ; and once more terminal command ' cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting link back here .
<Bashing-om> arno_: But I really do not understand why "nomodeset/recovery" with an Intel chip set !
<atf> bash : cat/etc/fstab no such file or directory use netcat
<ppf> atf: you're missing a space there
<atf> termbin.com/cmn7
<Bashing-om> atf: a space after cat before /etc/fstab . ' cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<ubuntu_user_1> Ok bitches. Go fuck yourself. Problem solved on my end.
<atf> yup thanks. output http://termbin.com/cmn7
<ubuntu_user_1> Piece of shits !
<ppf> happy to help :)
<Bashing-om> atf: excellent ! .. Ok .. no boot paraneter is set, good. Next I need to confirm that hybrid graphics ( as I suspect ) are not at play here . pastebin :  lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' | nc termbin.com 9999
<sirnoob> hello. What do the command linker?
<atf> currently running lots of updates!
<ppf> sirnoob: i don't understand your question
<Bashing-om> atf: Great ! we await the results of the updates/upgrades ! When done all might be resolved .
<atf> should I type that into terminal?
<sirnoob> hello ppf. what do /system/bin/linker. I changed linker by other mod. for that work sqlite(without linker mod , show error Pie)
<Bashing-om> atf: Naw .. not yet .. let's see what results after all the updates and upgrades complete . and a reboot .
<Bashing-om> !tab atf
<Bashing-om> !tab | atf
<ubottu> atf: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ppf> sirnoob: i'm sorry i don't understand you. there are several companion channels that answer ubuntu questions in different languages, maybe yours is availble to
<ppf> o
<sirnoob> I my system not boot. only boot on recovery loop.
<atf> Bashing-om: 'k might have to wait until tomorrow - brain fried! thanks to all for all the help.
<sirnoob> ok, espero un rato mas.
<Bashing-om> atf: Hey not a poblem to pick this up later . rest well and get a new perspective . We see ya at your convenience .
<ppf> !es | sirnoob
<ubottu> sirnoob: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<corushhem> sirushti:
<sirnoob> ok gracias.
<xplisit> helllo
<xplisit> how do i use sudo -s apt-get update and apt-get upgrade in one command
<xplisit> or can you?
<ppf> xplisit: not really
<xplisit> intresting
<pos> xplisit, "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<ppf> you can, of course, but it isn't nicer than typing sudo twice
<pos> xplisit, "apt-get update && apt-get -Y upgrade"
<xplisit> so i have to run sudo -s then the others
<ppf> why the -s though
<xplisit> also didnt know about the && command
<xplisit> thank you
<ppf> you still need the sudo twice, but yeah
<Bashing-om> xplisit: that -s switch is (s)imulate a dry run to show what will happen of you do it for real .
<xplisit> how would i add this to a batch file(windows terminology) so i can run the file when i want to upgrade
<xplisit> ?
<ppf> Bashing-om: no, it runs a shell
<ppf> it's an argument to sudo
<xplisit> ohhhhh i though -s was use sudo for all commands from here on out
<xplisit> gotch
<xplisit> a
<Bashing-om> ppf: Oh right ! My bad .
<ppf> xplisit: function apt-upgrade { sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade }
<ppf> and put that into your .bashrc
<xplisit> thank you
<ponyrider> erm... function apt-upgrade() { ... }
<ppf> nah, that's optional
<ponyrider> ppf: seriously?
<ppf> yes
<xplisit> thanks
<ppf> in fact, either function bla {} or bla() {} works
<ppf> (without function)
<xplisit> you guys are 100% more helpfull than those jerks at computerhopechat
<ppf> mh, but it looks like bash would like a ; in there. oh well
<nudoge> inspect whatever; make backup; do some stuff; test stuff; backup new stuff; exit #bash is effective
<ppf> ECONTEXT
#ubuntu 2017-03-19
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> My pointer freezes during the live session. Gonna try the daily build.
<MadeByCryptic> hows life?
<pavan_yalamanchi> Hi ll
<nyloc> Hi, I have a question I couldn't figure out via google so I hope you can help me I installed a custom repository using the instructions on this site: https://help.ubnt.com/hc/en-us/articles/220066768-UniFi-How-to-Install-Update-via-APT-on-Debian-or-Ubuntu
<nyloc> And the "apt update" finishes without errors after that but if I try to install the unifi package from that repo I get a warning saying: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<MadeByCryptic> sudo apt update?
<nyloc> So I double checked apt-key list which shows the ubiquiti key. Is there a way to figure out why the authentication of the package fails? The info is a bit sparse to hunt down the error for me.
<nyloc> MadeByCryptic: sure as I said that works fine
<nyloc> .... Ign:5 http://dl.ubnt.com/unifi/debian unifi5 InRelease
<nyloc> Hit:6 http://dl.ubnt.com/unifi/debian unifi5 Release
<nyloc> Get:7 http://dl.ubnt.com/unifi/debian unifi5 Release.gpg [490 B]
<nyloc> Fetched 307 kB in 1s (265 kB/s)  ..... Reading package lists... Done
<nyloc> I manually downloaded the .deb file and compared the checksums which are ok, I'm open for any suggestions what to do now as I don't want to install as long as the warning is present.
<asdfasdf> connect irc.highway.net
<asdfasdf> wtf
<nyloc> ok, got to go for now but I will idle so if anyone has an idea just highlight me I will read it in a few hours
<weust> hello
<weust> I am looking for the location of the MariaDB 10.1 example config files. Anyone know where they should be located? All the places where they should be located, don´t exist...
<texla> I want to transfer files and etc from my laptop using wifi to my desktop on hardwire...which program should I use ?
<weust> hmm, apt-file search doesn´t even those the example files for mariadb installed or available in packages?
<texla> Both computers running Ubuntu-16.04
<weust> texla, same subnet?
<texla> weust, yes
<Bashing-om> texla: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<texla> Bashing-om, Thanks thought were out smoking !!!
<Bashing-om> texla: Only as the ocassion demands :)
<Ionic> are the live images rebuilt periodicall?
<Ionic> s/?$/y?/
<OerHeks> Ionic, only the development versions, and point releases of LTS versions
<Ionic> OerHeks: that's unfortunate :/
<Ionic> sometimes changes to the kernel help immensely even in the live system
<Ionic> that one for instance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1646574
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1646574 in linux (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor invisible or does not move" [Medium,In progress]
<OerHeks> Ionic, if hardware is released *after* the ubuntu version, no wonder..
<OerHeks> newest of the newest take some time to be fully implemented
<Ionic> understandable, but my point is that the kernel package has been fixed and released to -updates, which would also help immensely on the live system
<Ionic> or more like, it's not as if the live system's kernel could be updated manually :)
<OerHeks> meh, invalid, you would need internet for the use of ubuntu.
<Ionic> (though technically speaking, that *might* even be possible with kexec)
<kangaroo72> Hello, I have connected a Windows-NTFS-HDD via USB/SATA-Connector to Ubuntu ... mount is okay, I can access data. But can I check, if the drive is okay without deleting data?
<Ionic> it's difficult to even install the base system if you cannot see the cursor. not impossible, but also frustrating and not straight-forward
<OerHeks> kangaroo72, go into 'disks' and see the smart tool
<kangaroo72> sorry (console only)
<OerHeks> Ionic, agian: newest of the newest take some time to be fully implemented
<kangaroo72> well I can connect via vnc too - ok
<Ionic> kangaroo72: then use smartctl, although this may not work
<kangaroo72> I have openbox as gui
<kangaroo72> whats the command of the "smart tool"?
<Ionic> (not because smartctl wouldn't work as such, but because some USB controllers do not forward SMART information)
<acheron-a> well at least things are in the process of being fixed
<acheron-a> some distros dont even care
<kangaroo72> @OerHeks what exactly is the "smart tool"? I have gui, but I have to call it via terminal
<OerHeks> kangaroo72, that is on gnome versions, i don't know about openbox
<acheron-a> over at *int there is a grub2 install failure going on and they are too busy working on cosmetic changes to be bothered to look into it
<kangaroo72> hmm
<Bashing-om> kangaroo72: check disk health: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda ( where sda is the real target ) .
<weust> Seems I am not the only one http://askubuntu.com/questions/822811/ubuntu-16-04-mariadb-no-sample-configurations
<sere> i have 11 invalid ip addresses.. how can i find out why?
<kangaroo72> Bashing-om: Thanks ... what 'bout this report ...? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24205308/
<kangaroo72> is a long test possible (over night)?
<OerHeks> kangaroo72, that -t test takes a few minuts
<Bashing-om> kangaroo72: So far so good / old drive still chugg'n along . Long test : sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda .
<kangaroo72> thanks - will run this overnight - good night
<kangaroo72> === START OF OFFLINE IMMEDIATE AND SELF-TEST SECTION === Can't start self-test without aborting current test (90% remaining), add '-t force' option to override, or run 'smartctl -X' to abort test. 0
<kangaroo72> what means this?
<kangaroo72> already running?
<cfhowlett> you have a test in progress.  let it finish
<kangaroo72> where comes the output??
<kangaroo72> when it's ready, how can I read the result of it?
<OerHeks> kangaroo72, on the screen and in the log
<kangaroo72> syslog?
<kangaroo72> ah - smartctl -l
<OerHeks> yes, i think so
<kangaroo72> ok :-)
<kangaroo72> test ready in some hours
<kangaroo72> going to sleep - thanks a lot
<cy> hello
<Noob_> help
<Bashing-om> !help | Noob_
<ubottu> Noob_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ColdKeyboard> Can someone help me estimate how long would it take for dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/sdb on a 4TB drive?
<OerHeks> ColdKeyboard, depends what you used on the BS=
<Bashing-om> ColdKeyboard: On my dual core athlon system 1 hour per 100 Gigs .
<OerHeks> block size
<ColdKeyboard> I have i5 3rd gen on that "server". Brand new HDD was super slow with speed transfer so I run zero fill with the command above. I thing block size is 4k. I didn't specify anything
<Ben64> it's faster if you choose a size
<Ben64> and filling with zeros wouldn't have an effect on speed
<ColdKeyboard> Didn't know that. It's already running now so there's not much I can do. I just wanted to see how far off it could be now, since it's been running for ~4h
<Random832> ColdKeyboard, the default block size is 512 bytes
<Random832> ColdKeyboard, you can send SIGUSR1 to the dd process to find out how far along it is
<Bashing-om> ColdKeyboard: Look in the man page ' man dd ' it gives a means to get a status .
<ColdKeyboard> But I can't do it now since it's already running?
<Bashing-om> ColdKeyboard: One cam get a status from a alternate terminal .
<foozb12> Salut. Apache2 appears to start on boot. Im using Lubuntu, I dont see anything in my autostart settings related to apache. Where should i be looking?
<foozb12> I have xampp installed but I don't believe it's related to that.  I recently installed zoneminder (for security cameras) and uninstalled it. I believe it's related to that, but I have no idea where to look for apache2 autostarting
<xar-> you don't want apache2 to autostart?
<Noob_> Hey my question is on network file/folder sharing. What i want to do is have one public folder share where guests can read and write, and within that folder have folders locked to certain users. The idea is so if a windows machine maps the share as a drive using their login details they can access not just the public section but all folders associated with their group. So far i've managed to share the public folder no problems but e
<Noob_> ven after mapping with the correct user details i cannot access the private folders.
<Noob_> just to note all the private folders i've been using chmod to set their security. (thinking from a windows mind)
<uL4m0g> hi newbie here, how can i tell the terminal which specific package is installed? like if I wanna know if- ' xsel ' package is installed what do i type in terminal
<Noob_> oh my msg didnt finish "but i cannot access the private folders even when logged in with correct user details"
<yubinr> uL4m0g, Try `apt list --installed`
<Bashing-om> uL4m0g:
<xar-> uL4m0g: dpkg -l '*xsel*' | grep ii
<Bashing-om> uL4m0g: ' dpkg -l <package> ' .
<xar-> too slow!
<Bashing-om> xar-: :) ,, Uh huh ,, but it is the thought that counts .
<yubinr> Noob_: You want to access file on a windows box?
<uL4m0g> yubinr, Bashing-om, xar, thanks!
<yubinr> Many people quit and many people join...those messages are so annoying, Any one know how to get rid of that in Xchat or Quassel?
<OerHeks> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Bashing-om> uL4m0g: :) One small step on the learning curve .
<cool_boy> why amazon EC2 doesn't ask for password on using sudo, even though there is no entry for NOPASSWD in visudo
<noob_> was my question answered while i was gone?
<cncr04s> have you added it near the bottom of the list
<cncr04s> and not on the top
<yubinr> noob_: do you want to access files in a Windows machine?
<noob_> yes
<yubinr> Well...I don't really know Windows that well,,,sorry
<yubinr> noob_,
<noob_> but in your experience with samba and file sharing is there an easy was to share folders locked to certain users
<noob_> but also allow them access to the public folders
<noob_> lol windows made my life too easy lol
<histo> noob_: So you want user shares and public share as well?
<noob_> yes so one public space and within there the private folders of users
<sere> i have 11 invalid ip addresses.. how can i find out why? is there a log file somewhere?
<histo> noob_: you would use the samba config to change the permissions of the shares not chmod
<noob_> so would you be able to give me an example of what should be entered. and would these configs be placed in the main conf file or would there be a new file for this?
<histo> !samba | noob
<ubottu> noob: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<histo> !samba | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<histo> noob_: I'd imagine you could probably do it via the GUI as well via sharing options but I haven't used that in ages.
<bazhang> he left
<Noob_> thanks
<maneesha> Hi - I'm trying to get help on this question -- I've listed tons of things I've tried, with no success:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/893473/manage-keyboard-backlight-on-dual-boot-system
<maneesha> No one on askubuntu forum has responded as able to help, so I'm hoping someone here might see it and help
<Jakeukalane_> hello, I don't know if here is the right place but I can't identificate with my main irc program. I put msg nickserv identify Jakeukalane (password) and nothing happens
<andrzej> speake pl
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<sarkoid> is it bad that my /boot partition is 100% full
<cfhowlett> sarkoid, means you will be unable to apply kernel updates.  clean it up!
<sarkoid> ah
<user345634> How do I create a hard disk image with a FAT partition from a directory without root privileges?
<Ben64> user345634: can you explain what you mean more precisely
<user345634> I have a directory, let's call it my_root_dir with some files in it.
<user345634> I want to create a 1 GB hard disk image that contains a single FAT partition that has the files in my_root_dir on the root of the partition.
<Ben64> there probably are some really roundabout ways, but it'd be much easier if you could mount things
<w9qbj>  /part
<mike34729374> @user345634 why do u need that? use case?
<user345634> I'm writing a Wii homebrew app, and need to create a virtual SD card image for use with Dolphin Emulator.
<Aurorasaura> How would I find out if i have a upstart equiped linux diistro?
<Ben64> user345634: so why does it need to happen without using sudo
<cfhowlett> ubuntu uses systemd, Aurorasaura
<Aurorasaura> Thanks cfhowlett ,
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<LulZsEC> how do I break into wifi guys?
<user345634> I used sudo in the past to make an image for qemu, and typed the wrong thing and ended up destroying my main hard disk.
<mike34729374> user345634 i presume u use ubuntu,, dolphin offers linux+win+osx
<user345634> I'd rather be safe.
<cfhowlett> LulZsEC, we don't do that here.
<Ben64> user345634: so learn the right way to do it
<LulZsEC> oh sry guyss.
<LulZsEC> sorry i just play time linux
<alexander_> Hello.!
<nsk> hello
<mike34729374> mike34729374 - are you still waiting for an answer
<mike34729374> Question: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on an external flash drive. By mistake a windows 10 system booted with the flash drive still attached. Windows 10 might also have gone into boot up repair. Now the flash drive does not boot any more. Is Windows 10 Bootup killing Ubuntu boot info a thing?
<histo> user345634: you can format a file
<cfhowlett> oh yes.  windows does not co-exist peacefully and windows boot repair is rather aggressive
<mike34729374> like "there can only be one" aggressive? ;_D
<cfhowlett> pretty much yes
<histo> user345634: truncate -s 1024M file.img
<histo> user345634: then mkfs.vfat file.img
<histo> or something similar
<sarkoid> whew fixed my boot partition thing
<mike34729374> so for a completely uninteresting and non obvious reason, mission critical stuff (ok....) has to be run off ubuntu on usb (omg? are $"§$"%"%Q§$). No, but has to be. So i can chalk this up to windows boot up and not generic harware or kernel failure. The winPartition will be removed in the final iteration.
<histo> mike34729374: Most likely there is some other problem. Windows shouldn't be modifying the usb
<mike34729374> hmmm... rest of the drive seems ok. Just had a second look though: main disk runs as a mmc and the flash drive was actually attached as sdcard and running in mmc mode. it wasn't run through an sdcard adapter at that time. Should have looked to windows as a secondary hard disk.
<histo> mike34729374: what is the issue when you try to boot from usb now?
<LACampbell> when I type my IP address inthe browser, I am getting "Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page" even though I have purged apache
<LACampbell> how can I fix this?
<mike34729374> sdcard does not show up in efi menu or as efi partition any more. If grub efi is manually selected through efi prompt or boot from file, ubuntu boots normally. I have to troubleshoot to exclude possibility of data corruption
<histo> LACampbell: is apache still running?
<LACampbell> histo: systemctl can't find apache or apache2
<LACampbell> service not found.
<LACampbell> but that page is still there, even though it should be pointing to nginxs default page
<tatertots> LACampbell: have you rebooted since this "purging" you speak of?
<histo> LACampbell: does netstat -tan show you are listening on 80?
<LACampbell> tatertots: can't remember, I'll give it a try. dunno why "purging" is in quotes, the command is apt purge
<LACampbell> histo: yeap still listening in 80
<LACampbell> I assume that's nginx, as that service is running, but I have no clue
<histo> LACampbell: well now nginx is listening but hosting apaches default page thats all
<techbomber> is 128bit OS  pointless
<histo> techbomber: wut?
<techbomber> is 128bit OS  pointless?
<LACampbell> histo: huh. wonder how the hell that happened
<histo> LACampbell: no idea, what your configuration files look like or what you were doing to tell. You'd have to take a look at how nginx is configured and what site it's hosting.
<histo> !ot | techbomber
<ubottu> techbomber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mike34729374>  
<mike34729374> histo - sdcard does not show up in efi menu or as efi partition any more. If grub efi is manually selected through efi prompt or boot from file, ubuntu boots normally. I have to troubleshoot to exclude possibility of data corruption
<mike34729374> need to run docker containers off an sdcard, i 100% positive that thaw not best practice, but has to be. Thats's why it is important.
<histo> mike34729374: If you're booting off of usb why does the sdcard not showing up in efi prompt matter?  I'm completely confused as to what your question is now.
<mike34729374> I am troubleshooting a possible data corruption issue. that is why failure modes are more important to me than the current status of the drive.
<mike34729374> I understand the confusion about the startup issue and the bios
<mike34729374> The system has three places for efi information
<mike34729374> One: Bootup select. After the win start, the ubuntu drive does not show up any more.
<mike34729374> Two: efi info in the efi bios, which lists all efi partition. The ubuntu does not show up there any more either.
<histo> mike34729374: Why do you suspect data corruption?
<mike34729374> Three: Manual efi select. This is a troubleshoot tool. It is part of the efi system and provides filesystem access. All partitions are listed there regardless of efi status. Partition access is provided, the efi bios has a filesystem driver . any file can be elected for a load and start attempt. Browsing the ubuntu partition for the grub efi and selecting it boots the system.
<mike34729374> The problem is that i have no failure mode for a change in the efi boot sect of the ubuntu drive and i have no filure mode for the removal of the partition boot sect of the ubuntu fat boot partition.
<histo> mike34729374: What?
<mike34729374> Ubuntu started. Now it does not any more. Something has changed the boot sect. I would like to have that not corrupt any containers on the disk. Also, i was considering checksumming, hence the btrfs question
<mike34729374> the sdcard does not boot by itself any more like it used. There has been a change to the sdcard.
<histo> mike34729374: is there only one partition on the "usb" ?
<mike34729374> nah. complete ubuntu install, 3 partitons. boot/efi (fat32), root (ext4) and swap ;) .. wanted to have a vanilla install.
<histo> mike34729374: does the efi partition have the boot flag enabled?
<mike34729374> will have to look. just gonna lot it and have a look in parted. I presume not bit will look.
<histo> mike34729374: yeah look in parted
<histo> mike34729374: parted -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/?u=1
<mike34729374> strage... brb
<histo> mike34729374: is this a new install?  I'm wondering what your /etc/fstab looks like as well. Curious to what ubuntu thinks is it's efi partition
<mike34729374> haha, also never would have thought that that abomination would ever boot :) ...
<mike34729374> currently looks like a hardware issue is involved... sdcard does not work in the sd slot any more
<histo> K.
<mike34729374>     paretd -l
<mike34729374> sry.. wrong keyboard...
<histo> Sound like you need more testing to determine what happened. I would check the /etc/fstab on the USB, you may have installed grub to the efi on the c drive and windows blew that out.
<histo> mike34729374: not c drive but hard drive....I meant.
<mike34729374> no, i understand. that did not happen. the windows drive and controller ere deactivated during install. Ubuntu installer ver saw the windows drive
<mike34729374> never saw the windows drive ..
<histo> mike34729374: how long was this configuration working prior to breaking?  Or is this all new?
<mike34729374> it worked in the sdcard slot until about the time i missed a key press to select the ubuntu as boot and windows startet. that would be about 5 reboots and 24 hours of runtime. Software on the system executed reliably.
<mike34729374> gparted
<mike34729374> sry.. switching keyboards all the time
<azizLIGHT> !stats
<azizLIGHT> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<azizLIGHT> wow! since 2004
<mike34729374> histo
<mike34729374> <histo> : sdcard looks regular atm. parted shows: 1 fat32 EFI system Partition, Flags boot, esp
<mike34729374> 2 ext 4
<mike34729374> 3 linux swap.
<mike34729374> no obvious changes regarding parted
<mike34729374> <histo> stab looks ok. too. no obvious corruption. shows mount points for root and boot
<lc_> 有什么好看的主题
<vince> vince2332
<cfhowlett> !ch | lc_
<ubottu> lc_: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<cfhowlett> !cn | lc_
<ubottu> lc_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> sorry, muscle memory error
<wolftune> help! I'm getting a Failed to start LSB: AppArmor issue on startup
<wolftune> after a while, some process starts and counts up to 1:30 in time about something and then eventually the system boots fine
<wolftune> but obviously, something isn't right here
<wolftune> I see this question someone posted, but no answers: https://askubuntu.com/questions/794998/ubuntu-16-04-failed-to-start-lsb-apparmor-initialization
<azizLIGHT> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<wolftune> I tried apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, that's installed…
<wolftune> sudo apparmor_status shows 0 profiles and processes active among all the entries it lists
<mike34729374> histo: seems like a card/controller error might be possible. Sdcard does not show up from the card slot any more, other card does and boots. Ubuntu card only shows up in usb card reader
<wolftune> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24206508/
<wolftune> azizLIGHT: any ideas?
<gnubuntu> are fonts still good if you net install ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> wolftune: oh sorry i wasnt trying to indicate i was helping or something. just checking what the bot had to say about it
<azizLIGHT> i am a nub
<azizLIGHT> :)
<wolftune> thanks anyway
<wolftune> I'm no expert, just a not-so-new end-user (since 2012)
<gnubuntu> will there be a i386 iso for 18.04 lts
<mike34729374> i have to have further testing. anybody have any experience with btrfs/zfs on sdcard media?
<mike34729374> wolftune - what did you do when the error occurred?
<wolftune> mike34729374: I've seen it several times in last few weeks, it just happens on boot (I have silent boot off so I see the messages on screen)
<wolftune> mike34729374: at first I just waited and boot eventually happened and I just ignored it and use the system
<wolftune> mike34729374: when I looked things up, I tried that apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu package from apt but it's still there
<wolftune> I think I ought to want it working, and I want my startup to not be delayed by this failure, but it's not really affecting me as far as I can tell
<gnubuntu> how do firefox updates work for lts releases
<mike34729374> k. I usually don't run ubuntu as a guy os, and i don't have any experiences with app armor. But did you try to use a virus check lately?
<azizLIGHT> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<mike34729374> gui os.
<cfhowlett> my FFOX regularly updates on LTS gnubuntu
<wolftune> well, I'm turning in. If anyone reading this has a clue about the apparmor thing, please answer the question at https://askubuntu.com/questions/794998/ubuntu-16-04-failed-to-start-lsb-apparmor-initialization
<herpderphurr> Hey all. I recently learned the X server allows all processes running under the same user to listen in on input events. Does Mir offer security features to guard against applications listening for these events (I'm planning on running some 3rd party stuff through a container)?
<herpderphurr> Ah, it looks like I might have found the answer to my question. Looks like the articles referenced on this post ( https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321958 ) show that Mir definitely prevents arbitrary applications from listening to input events.
<herpderphurr> I think that opens up the possibilities of the types of desktop environments I'm looking to switch to and try out. :)
<gnubuntu> gnome works with wayland
<herpderphurr> I was actually thinking about trying out mate, but if I'm reading correctly, it looks like they need to finish doing some work with GTK3.
<gnubuntu> mir is ubuntu only
<gnubuntu> afaik only gnome is usable
<iwan-w> Hi, what does it mean if a snap package version is "daily"?  'snap find vlc' returns name: vlc, version: daily
<lotuspsychje> iwan-w: not sure, but i think it might mean latest
<ESphynx> Why did an upgrade decide that I no longer need ethernet drivers?
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: ubuntu version? chipset? driver in use?
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: I just upgraded to 16.10
<ESphynx> and looks like it decided I didn't need a driver for my Qualcomm Atheros anymore.
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: sudo lshw -C network doesnt show driver= version anymore?
<ESphynx> couldn't it take a hint that if I had it installed and it used, I might need it? (or couldn't all ethernet drivers just be available as modules? surely with all those GB it's taking up this would be good use of space.)
<cfhowlett> ESphynx, I've seen that before with broadcom.  pieces were incorporated into the driver, so no need for separate driver.
<ESphynx> there's some disabled in there
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: does it show unclaimed or does it driver= ?
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: it seems to show driver=atl1c
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: so, that means driver is still in use
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: lets have a look inside your syslog, whats happening exactly?
<ESphynx> why is it DISABLED?
<lotuspsychje> lets investigate
<ESphynx> how can I turn the touchpad off, why isn't there an option to turn the touchpad off?
<ESphynx> "Touchpad and mouse options" but there is not a single toucpad option such as disabled in there... 2 years later still.
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there an equivalent of an "all programs" menu in Ubuntu like what it had before they switched to Cinnamon? I seem to only be able to search
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: also if you choose non-LTS things might be buggy at some times, want more stable? choose LTS?
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: I had an LTS relase that was full of bugs
<lotuspsychje> Cyber_Akuma: there is a classic meny indicator for unity if you want?
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: what should I be looking for in my syslog?
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: anything related your atheros
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: nothing
<Cyber_Akuma> lotuspsychje: How do I get to it?
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | Cyber_Akuma
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: well the network device is working just fine after I used 'ifconfig' to set it up
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 27 kB, installed size 280 kB
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: but why won't it show in my list of devices, and why did the upgrade lose that?
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: have you tryed a reboot or network restart yet?
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh, so it's a package I need to install?
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: did update, update anything related network?
<lotuspsychje> Cyber_Akuma: yes its an indicator package, that simulates a start menu
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: I upgraded from 15.04 or so
<ESphynx> or earlier maybe
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: wily is end of life right
<tatertots> ESphynx: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> ESphynx: when it's done....say so
<ESphynx> tatertots: I don't have network yet
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: well how fun, if I login with 'Ubuntu (Default)' I see the Wired in the network menu; but no such thing in GNOME (Classic)
<ESphynx> also got a crash already with compiz...
<ESphynx> the 'network' icon and system settings looks exactly the same, it's not?
<tatertots> ESphynx: are you able to establish a hardwired connection?
<ESphynx> why does Wired not show when I log in with GNOME Classic?
<alkisg> Does it work with the guest account?
<ESphynx> it's saying 'Unmanaged' though
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg, you can find us in discuss :p
<tatertots> ESphynx: so your response or answer should read "no" correct?
<ESphynx> tatertots: well I'm going to manually set it up
<ESphynx> maybe this -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/2901/unmanaged-network-icon-network-manangement-disabled
<ESphynx> managed=false ...
<tatertots> ESphynx: try answering more questions than you make up or think up....and take action and report what actions you take
<tatertots> ESphynx: i'll ask you again
<tatertots> ESphynx: are you able to establish a hardwired connection?
<tatertots> ESphynx: u said you were going to manually set it up....keep quiet until you complete doing so
<foxv71> Hi anyone
<darthho0> Hey, my OS won't boot with a proprietary nvidia  driver... any help?
<foxv71> darthho0: Boot to black screen?
<cfhowlett> darthho0, does it boot without nvidia?
<darthho0> cfhowlett: yeah...
<darthho0> now it's not recognizing my graphics card...
<cfhowlett> darthho0, boot it up and open a terminal
<darthho0> after i disconnected it and rebooted
<darthho0> it's on right now
<foxv71> darthho0: Make sure secure boot is turned off
<cfhowlett> darthho0, lsb_release -d       returns what?
<toast> toast13
<foxv71> darthho0: Then reboot should work
<darthho0> 16.04.2 cfhowlett
<darthho0> foxv71: how do I turn off secure boot
<foxv71> darthho0: What brand is your computer?
<darthho0> Custom AsRock Fatal1ty mobo
<foxv71> darthho0: Ok hang on
<darthho0> cfhowlett: it returns 16.04.2
<cfhowlett> darthho0, got it.  seems that foxv71 might have a better handle than I do.  fwiw: my nvidia on a dell m3800 works fine.
<darthho0> cfhowlett: are you using a proprietary driver?
<cfhowlett> yep
<darthho0> What card do you have?
<cfhowlett> when I need it.  I usually leave it switched off
<foxv71> darthho0: Boot into your uefi
<darthho0> oh ok secure boot is blocking the proprietary driver from loading the computer?
<foxv71> darthho0: Look for secure boot
<foxv71> darthho0: Yep
<darthho0> foxv71: uefi is just the bios right?
<foxv71> darthho0: yes :)
<darthho0> ok be right back
<ESphynx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/838865/network-manager-refusing-to-manage-wired-interfaces -- seems very related to this. maybe because my partition is XFS
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje! I managed to netboot the 12.04 server and upgrade it to 16.04 the other day, by using grub-ipxe and a very remote ltsp server :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Glad you made it! :-)
<alkisg> :
<ESphynx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1638842 -- wont-fix ? wth?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1658921 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1638842 NetworkManager does not manage wired connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje, tatertots: FYI the fix was 'sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf ; sudo service network-manager restart'
<ESphynx> Why I have to do such an awkward thing after an upgrade with what had a vocation to be the friendliest Linux distro in this day and age is baffling.
<lotuspsychje> ESphynx: want stable, choose LTS...also bugs just occur sometime..on every Os
<cfhowlett> bugs happen.  in ALL distros and OS's
<ESphynx> they just happen a lot more on some ;)
<foxv71> it's free I wouldn't complain
<uja_muntu> Bugs don't occur, they are put there for a reason.
<tatertots> ESphynx: good deal...glad you got it done
<ESphynx> thanks for the help guys.
<lotuspsychje> uja_muntu: there's no evil bug conspiracy here..
<foxv71> lotuspsychje: Bugs are there to make Microsoft feel better about their self
<lotuspsychje> foxv71: lets not discuss that here
<ESphynx> why does compiz keep crashing :(
<f0ry> hi
<foxv71> lotuspsychje: Discuss what?
<ESphynx> and now I lost my mouse cursor...
<xinhengyu> How can I play the game league of legends via lutris?
<cfhowlett> xinhengyu, have you asked lutris?
<foxv71> xinhengyu: dota 2 :P
<foxv71> darthho0: Work?
<darthho0> hey I'm having trouble with nvidia proprietary drivers and being able to boot into ubuntu. My graphics card ever since enabling driver isn't recognized
<darthho0> oh nope
<foxv71> darthho0: https://www.howtogeek.com/196740/how-to-fix-an-ubuntu-system-when-it-wont-boot/
<darthho0> i think my cpu is better than my graphics card...
<foxv71> Run dpkg and grub
<darthho0> geforce gtx 220 vs 6700
<darthho0> ok i'll look at that
<foxv71> darthho0: gtx 220!
<foxv71> darthho0: lol
<darthho0> it's old... i'm buying a 1070 or 80 soon
<foxv71> darthho0: I use a 1070 on Ubuntu works great
<darthho0> yeah been thinking of a watercooled 1070
<darthho0> it cost 450
<darthho0> but then a 1080 just cost 500
<foxv71> darthho0: Go 1080 if you can
<darthho0> hey foxv71 i don't think this page even applies to me... because I can't even get my monitor to turn on when I have graphics card hooked up
<darthho0> yeah that's what I'm thinking
<darthho0> I need a new psu if I go 1080
<foxv71> darthho0: I would just use Intel HD 530 for now
<darthho0> yeah I think it's better then the 220
<darthho0> lmao
<foxv71> darthho0: I run my 1070 on a 500W
<darthho0> yeah I have 400w
<darthho0> how much did you pay for 1070
<darthho0> founders edition?
<foxv71> darthho0: No
<foxv71> Evga SC
<foxv71> darthho0: I think it was about $430
<darthho0> oic nice.
<foxv71> darthho0: Having a hard time with my 960m in my laptop 0_0
<darthho0> running ubuntu foxv71?
<foxv71> darthho0: Yep :P
<foxv71> darthho0: 16.10
<darthho0> wow, i had a netbook i had using ubuntu... never ever had problems... Now since I built this computer all I had is problems... reminds me of a alt linux distribution like slackware... kinda disgust me.
<foxv71> darthho0: What other problems are you having?
<darthho0> umm alot of installation problems... had to reinstall like 5 times
<darthho0> was horrible
<foxv71> darthho0: Not booting after install?
<darthho0> yeah one time i switched to gdm after clean install hoping to use gnome3
<darthho0> after that it wouldn't boot up
<foxv71> darthho0: Did you have the gtx card in at that time?
<darthho0> nope
<darthho0> restarting
<darthho0> brb
<pabed> hello guys , I installed l2tp/ipsec client packages in ubuntu 16.04 but every time I want to connect it asks me password while I saved it .
<foxv71> pabed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/444866/how-to-save-vpn-passwords-with-networkmanger-for-nmcli
<pabed> foxv71: but there is nothing here sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/MyConnectionExampleName
<yacc> Is there some way to keep make ubuntu keep the monitor configuration when I "switch off" the monitors? (I've got a laptop, that shares two displays with a desktop, and everytime I switch the displays from desktop to laptop, all the windows end up in the display that switched last)
<pabed> foxv71: I don't know I must add http://paste.ubuntu.com/24206940/ or edit it ,
<xxoo> anybody here?
<baizon> xxoo: yes
<foxv71> pabed: ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<xxoo> hello
<yacc> But we don't talk to this progressive IPv6 users :-P
<baizon> xxoo: hi
<xxoo> what's the topic about the talking room?
<xxoo> not funny
<minimec> yacc: What do you mean by "switch off". If you have two connectors @ the monitor and switch between the two inputs, you shouldn't have a problem. If you have to physically unplug the cable from the laptop and plug it to the desktop, then the xserver of the laptop will automatically change from dual display to one display mode and all windows land on the last available monitor.
<pabed> foxv71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24206965/
<calrik> anyone know how to fix my mouse to stop it from going to sleep? I don't touch it for 1-2 seconds and it goes to sleep and I have to click buttons to get it to wake up again. Its very very annoying. Im using Ubuntu 16.10 atm but was having same issue 16.04 thought upgrade would solve the problem
<yacc> minimec, Actually, one display uses two different HDMI inputs, and one uses VGA/DVI, and yes I switch internally on the displays and seems like my desktop (I'm not 100% sure about the laptop for other reasons) detects if the display goes from displaying DVI to VGA :(
<yacc> minimec, I do not plug anything hardware wise, but I switch the input signal on the display, and I get the effect you described (everything ending up on the last display).
<yacc> calrik, google "preventing usb sleep ubuntu"
<minimec> yacc: I also have some dual plug monitors DVI/VGA. I never have problems with that. I can just switch between the two inputs.
<foxv71> pabed: Use nano to edit your vpn config file....
<tatertots> calrik: is it a wireless mouse that takes triple A or double A batteries/
<tatertots> calrik: is it a wireless mouse that takes triple A or double A batteries?
<calrik> no its a plugged in mouse
<calrik> usb
<yacc> calrik, I also have a small python script that I wrote to prevent USB devices going to sleep.
<calrik> I tried a few things from google like using lsusb and getting the device id and preventing it from sleeping that way but still not working
<calrik> its a big problem
<yacc> minimec, I completely agree with you, as it's basically the behavior that I'm used to (years ago), but 16.04 seems to do something different.
<foxv71> well sudo shutdown -h now
<minimec> calrik: "I tried a few things from google"... Did you try that too? "sudo apt install powernap"... then  "sudo powernap-action --disable usb_autosuspend". Never had to do that, but looks promising...
<calrik> yeah I have tried a few things
<calrik> I been hesitant using info that is older then a year.
<calrik> I have tlp instead and tried to blacklist the usb port from sleeping to no avail
<calrik> I can try powernap but dont want it to conflict with anything 16.04 has added to the mix
<minimec> calrik: So you don't face the problem without tlp? regarding conflicts... I guess you can just remove powernap, in case it is not working...
<calrik> I get the problem regardless of any powermanagement software
<calrik> Im starting to think its something brought in by one of the latest kernels
<calrik> If it is a kernel issue using solutions that are over a year old is not going to help me
<calrik> http://hamwaves.com/usb.autosuspend/en/index.html
<tatertots> calrik: have you ever NOT had the symptom?
<calrik> basically could be my mouse is not compatible with usb autosuspend
<tatertots> calrik: does the symptom occur if you use another usb mouse instead of the one you are using now?
<calrik> yes a brand new install with out doing a system upgrade I dont think I have the issue
<tatertots> calrik: does the symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<tatertots> calrik: those are all questions you should be able to answer "definitively"...definitively in this context means a clear yes or no that contains no additional other words
<calrik> I haven't booted from a live usb with it, Im just trying a different mouse
<calrik> basic microsoft mouse doesnt have the issue
<tatertots> calrik: ok...so let me ask you again...remember definitive in this context means replying with simply yes or no
<calrik> my the mouse Im having issue with is a thermaltake sentinal gaming mouse
<tatertots> calrik: does the symptom occur if you use another usb mouse instead of the one you are using now?
<calrik> no
<minimec> calrik: I had to check that... and I can confirm that problem on a Lenovo x230 with Ubuntu 16.04. I don'ts have the problem on a Acer Chromebook with Fedora 25. I will test with a different mouse.
<calrik> just did with basic microsoft no issue
<tatertots> calrik: from your observation and testing it appears thy symptom is isolated to 1 specific hardware device commonly referred to as a mouse
<calrik> wow
<calrik> tatertots are you a bot?
<calrik> because you talk like one
<calrik> its very patronising
<tatertots> calrik: have you consulted with the hardware manufacture to determine if the specific hardware device has any drivers?
<calrik> right because my manufacturer is really going to give two shits about ubuntu
<tatertots> calrik: have you consulted any search engines or ubuntu forums to determine if other users of that specific hardware device are using any 3rd party drivers for that specific device?
<yacc> calrik, https://www.google.at/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=thermaltake+sentinal+gaming+mouse&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=xEbOWIqWNaGg8we28pSADQ#channel=fs&q=thermaltake+sentinal+gaming+mouse+usb+sleep&*
<calrik> tatertots can you just shut up please Im getting help thanks
<calrik> thanks Yacc you have been great help
<yacc> calrik, not sure if that's your mouse, but the first article pops out as "Razer's brand new mamba doesn't like to sleep"???
<tatertots> calrik: i just help you actually figure out it was your mouse that was the issue and not all the stuff you dreamed up like kernels,upgrades, power management....you should actually be thanking me...i know u don't know any better so i'll let it slide this time....good luck...and....YOU'RE WELCOME
<yacc> tatertots, actually, there are sometimes devices that don't react to USB power management that well. I still think that Ubuntu should somehow be able to work easily with those.
<calrik> tatertots: next time try not to sound so patronising and robotic thanks in advance.
<tatertots> calrik: next time.....try using a different mouse...thanks in advanced
<pabed> foxv71: this is l2tp config file where I should enter my password in order to save .http://paste.ubuntu.com/24207052/
<yacc> (tatertots my rapoo keyboard tended to go to sleep really really quick, and eat a keypress on wakeup, very sucky. Not exactly a Linux/Ubuntu issue, although turning off USB power suspend, or more specifically the "ease" of doing it, aka write a script to find the correct usb file in /sys/ and set the values plus write a udev rule, is kind of an Ubuntu issue)
<calrik> tatertots: how about go fuck yourself?
<xinhengyu> Well,just ignore my question. I am downloading the game.
<tatertots> calrik: if i do...you have to give me your "good" mouse and suffer with the one you have problems with...deal?
<calrik> well Im actually going to find the bug in ubuntu and in the kernel relating to whats causing this and try and isolate so Ubuntu can patch the problem, because there are heaps of people with this issue/bug.
<calrik> Its kinda what I thought this channel was about, not giving up and just swapping for inferior products because its in the too hard basket
<calrik> ok so the issue just happened with a basic microsoft mouse
<calrik> just not as noticable
<calrik> still very annoying and making ubuntu not usable
<yacc> drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang <= so what do I do against these lines in my kernel log, they also make my GUI hang for a 1-2 seconds. (Perfectly timed: long enough to be irritating, but not to make the whole box completely unusable :( )
<tatertots> calrik: is this your mouse?   https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-MO-LTM009DT-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B009GTV3S4%3Fpsc%3D1%26SubscriptionId%3DAKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q%26tag%3Dduckduckgo-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB009GTV3S4
<calrik> mate the issue isnt the mouse its power management on the usb ports
<calrik> so forget all about the mouse
<yacc> calrik, yeah, as a guess, it depends upon how the USB gadget is handling USB powermanagement, my assumption would be that Linux does it by the book, but some USB products do not manage to do it by the book.
<calrik> things got changed with the 4.7 and 4.8 kernel from what I am reading
<calrik> regarding usb auto suspend
<yacc> calrik, on windows it works, because either there is some "driver" that tunes power management, or because Windows in general does it more relaxed.
<calrik> yeah there is a specific power management driver on windows
<calrik> Intel AHCI is what handles it
<calrik> Im suspecting the intel version of this is not 100% compatible with the 4.8 kernel
<yacc> calrik, e.g. that's why you experience the sleep mode different depending upon the device: E.g. my case the Rapoo keyboard was waking up in a really bad way, eating key presses, while the Logitech keyboard manages to wake up without loosing any input.
<calrik> hmm ok you gave me idea on how to fix it
<calrik> well I will roll back to 16.04 and try your script first
<karl_> Hi! I can't find aa-logprof on my system (ubuntu desktop 16.10) and I can't figure out what package to install to get it, any ideas?
<alkisg> apparmor-utils
<karl_> alkisg: that was it, thanks!
<alkisg> np
<Galvan123> Hi all. I'm configuring an apache server and, after configuring the virtual host properly to a local site i'm developing, it renames the url from "laravel.localhost" to "www.laravel.localhost". I googled about laravel and mod_rewrite and got nothing.
<Galvan123> Maybe is something in htaccess?
<Ben64> .localhost ?
<Galvan123> Yep, that's the url I give to my sites: "something.localhost" (it's hosted in my file system)
<Ben64> that's weird
<Galvan123> I need to find why apache renames it as www
<Ben64> it's either in apache config or the actual pages though, check em
<Guest86431> hi )
<costinramona> hi
<frostie> is there a way to enable intelquick sync encode in handbrake 1.0.3 in ubuntu mate x64?
<ducasse> frostie: afaik the underlying software does not support that on linux yet, at least it didn't last i checked.
<frostie> ok i see thanks
<eclud> Hello, sometimes Ubuntu boots and sometimes it gets stuck on dev / sda clean, how do I fix this? Is it a GPU & CPU problem? I have AMD Radeon R5 Graphics
<backbox> Hi
<ponyrider> eclud: edit your fstab
<eclud> ponyrider what's fstab
<MonkeyDust> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<ponyrider> eclud: /etc/fstab = FileSystemTABle
<ponyrider> yes
<ponyrider> have the numbers 0 0 at the end
<eclud> thanks! Gonna look it up and fix it :D
<olivier__> hello
<fishcooker> i have to login irc via web because of the strange appearance of lubuntu http://imgur.com/a/4aYN0
<tatertots> fishcooker: has your computer been like that since immediately after installation of ubuntu or has the symptom only recently begin to be observed?
<tatertots> fishcooker: has your computer been like that since immediately after installation of ubuntu or has the symptom only recently began to be observed?
<fishcooker> this laptop uptime is about 5 days ... before uptime over 23 days... which log should i read  tatertots ?
<fishcooker> it's not brand new
<tatertots> fishcooker: all of them
<OerHeks> fishcooker, after resume from suspend?
<tatertots> fishcooker: i'll try to ask you a different way
<OerHeks> and type of GPU might ben helpfull too.. seen a lot of intel with garbled fonts after resume/sleem
<tatertots> fishcooker: when did you first notice the symptom?
<tatertots> fishcooker: hmm that doesn't compute either...
<fishcooker> yes after i resume, OerHeks
<fishcooker> yes this is laptop tatertots
<fishcooker> but i often resume without problem OerHeks
<fishcooker> but my firefox is ok
<fishcooker> no problem with the http
<fishcooker> that's why i can chat to the webirc
<fishcooker> but not with my pidgin and my shell
<fishcooker> no hope for that
<fishcooker> i know logoff will solve this but the cons is i lost my session ... FYI, if i do switch using another user the interface is fine
<OerHeks> fishcooker, what gpu exactly?
<OerHeks> if it is one of the newest intel ( 5000 and up), change sna to uxa, see if that helps, you need to writ this xorg.conf for it http://askubuntu.com/a/640839
<fishcooker> which log should i check Oerheks
<OerHeks> i dunno, what log.
<OerHeks> some think it is only with Ubuntu family fonts
<fishcooker> let me check using another login... i will switch back to inform you my laptop is lenovo g40 intel i5 with amd radeon gpu
<ivan> does anyone know the crazy details of why apt autoremove doesn't remove everything not depended-on even with RecommendsImportant=false and SuggestsImportant=false?
<ivan> e.g. I have a server with a bunch of linux-tools* installed but the rdepends lead to nothing
<ivan> I noticed in one case that there were virtual packages involved but I don't know about this case
<MonkeyDust> ivan  try this ... sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<ivan> MonkeyDust: I think that purges packages that were removed but not purged
<ivan> my problem is with apt's kinda-busted autoremove algorithm
<ivan> it's keeping more packages than I expect
<OerHeks> ivan,  so "RecommendsImportant=false and SuggestsImportant=false" are not to blame?
<ivan> OerHeks: no that improves the behavior by removing more stuff
<ivan> anyway I think I figured it out
<ivan> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels has a APT::NeverAutoRemove that includes linux-tools-* :-)
<OerHeks> good find
<OerHeks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> paradox: VS blokkeren G20-afspraak over vrijhandel
 * OerHeks blames the tab for wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> yes, that language is completely alien to me
<tatertots> anyone have a good pot roast recipe?
<tatertots> sorry wrong room
<OerHeks> yum
<KeyboardNotFound> My usb mouse doesn't work when hotplugged, and it works when I insert the usb before booting the linux. Any solution?
<ppf> what's dmesg say when you plug it in?
<OerHeks> wired or wireless mouse?
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  in a terminal type this, then un/replug the mouse ... tail -f /var/log/syslog
<OerHeks> sudo rmmod usbhid &&sudo modprobe usbhid
<KeyboardNotFound> MonkeyDust: get message that it's recognized as usb mouse
<KeyboardNotFound> OerHeks: wireless, it doesnt work
<KeyboardNotFound> but same happens with wired mouses too
<OerHeks> KeyboardNotFound, then your usb controller isn't well supported
<OerHeks> KeyboardNotFound, please answer ppf's question
<KeyboardNotFound> OerHeks: it used to work well before, after update it stopped working
<OerHeks> change batteries
<KeyboardNotFound> I have this in /etc/X11/xorg http://pastebin.com/KRmNqr79
<KeyboardNotFound> maybe it causes problems ?
<KeyboardNotFound> ppf: http://pastebin.com/FVsfAEgr
<KeyboardNotFound> made some changes to /etc/X11 settings, brb in 5 mins
<Kiicki> Is swap space really needed for someone that doesn't do much and has 16GB of RAM already? My understanding is that swap will be used when you have used up all your RAM which is not likely for my usage
<gnubuntu> how to replace aonther distro's / partition with ubuntu and keep /home
<OerHeks> Kiicki, with 16 you don't need swap, unless you want to use sleep/hybernate
<gnubuntu> its good to have a swap file anyway
<Kiicki> Sleep is something I will probably use
<gnubuntu> sleep is not hybernate
<Kiicki> I know
<Kiicki> He mentioned both
<MonkeyDust> gnubuntu  sounds like a bad idea ... /home contains config files that may not be compatible with ubuntu
<OerHeks> gnubuntu,  is would not re-use a /home folder for an other distro
<gnubuntu> what about /home/user/'s permissions, /home is on another partition
<ivan> Kiicki: I run everything without swap
<OerHeks> but if you want it, choose 'something else and unmark formatting of the /home/ partition, ubuntu does not seperate home and / standard
<dbale> Hi all!I need help.
<MonkeyDust> dbale  let's hear it, in one line
<OerHeks> gnubuntu, .. "/home/user/'s permissions, /home is on another partition" .. funny install, you know the answer then
<gnubuntu> i see do not format, its selected by default
<dbale> I'm trying to hide grub at boot but unsuccesfull
<Kiicki> I noticed that if I install Ubuntu with the default option like "Just install automatically" it creates a 17173MB swap and the rest doesn't have a mount point. as in the rest is not in "/" or "/home" according to the partitions
<gnubuntu> funny? its pretty standart, / and /home
<fishcooker> OerHeks: AFAIK i has AMD radeon installed i see it on sticker attached to G40 but the lshw said the intel video applied https://gist.github.com/anonymous/735c1b4f54920690ad3a16308c341c4f
<fishcooker> sorry OerHeks i did sleep not suspend ... i usually do sleep not suspend, tatertots
<OerHeks> gnubuntu, /home/user/'s permissions, /home is on another partition is *not* standard, so it is funny
<KeyboardNotFound> it still doesn't work
<fishcooker> the question is why this happen only on my session but on another session the appearance just fine
<cores> hi'm on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit how should i update my kernel to 4.10.4? theres no official ubuntu package for it yet but theres a bug related to my laptop thats fixed in a really recent version of the kernel
<OerHeks> fishcooker, so the bug is inconsistent.
<Kiicki> What I find weird is that I cannot share my external HDD over network because of permission issues, but if I mount the external HDD to my username inside Home and share that entire username over network, I can access the external HDD over that and i can even write/read it. Weirdly enough I cannot write the "downloads" folder that is also inside the username
<Kiicki> in Home. I would need to manually share that folder separate to allow that.
<gnubuntu> how is having /home/ not standart
<gnubuntu> on another partition
<cores> i'm not sure if the docs i'm looking at for running mainline kernels are still valid
<OerHeks> gnubuntu, now you turning  around, seperate home settings and home data is not standard, what linux is that?
<gnubuntu> not ubuntu obviously
<MonkeyDust> gnubuntu  cat /etc/issue
<fishcooker> yes ... but it happen when i do resume after many sleep, OerHeks ... any pointer of the inconsistent bug... or log should i inspect
<gnubuntu> im just not familiar with the installer and wonder when how to keep /home partition and mount it as /home for ubuntu
<Kiicki> I just checked that you don't really need swap space if you are going to use sleep but only for hypernate, which I won't. I think I'm good without it. yes, I'm greedy about storage for this PC
<cores> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds thats what i'm using
<cores> i guess its relatively recent
<OerHeks> cores that page is valid, use at your own risc
<cores> OerHeks, my system has a serious bug. so i'm already at risk
<cores> updating should fix it, in theory, but it might introduce other problems that i'm willing to accept
<cores> "if one is using select proprietary or out-of-tree modules (ex. vitualbox, nvidia, fglrx, bcmwl, etc.) unless there is an extra package available for the version you are testing, you will need to uninstall the module first"
<Kiicki> Now I understand the difference between "/" and "/home" that's pretty smart in case I want to upgrade or reinstall Linux. I don't lose personal files that is stored in Home. Pretty neat
<cores> that part confuses me, how to i find out if i'm using "out-of-tree" modules
<cores> i'm pretty sure i'm using virtualbox modules
<minimec> cores: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.10.4/
<cores> because i remember installing that at one time
<cores> minimec, thanks. looks like i hvae to uninstall my incompatible modules first...
<Kiicki> OerHeks lets say I only want one partition and don't want "/" and "/home"
<Kiicki> Would I make that partition "/" or "/home"?
<OerHeks> cores,  maybe kernel 4.8 fixes your issue? easy to install, and supported > http://askubuntu.com/a/885056
<OerHeks> Kiicki, that saves a few bytes, not worth the trouble
<Kiicki> I know, but just asking. I wold make that "/" right? Not home?
<OerHeks> Kiicki, yes
<Kiicki> Thanks. I will give the "/" 20GB. Should be more than enough and rest in home.
<Kiicki> Maybe I will give 2GB for swap as I already have more than enough RAM for my usage
<cores> OerHeks, occording to the mailing lists i'm looking at the issue wasn't fixed until last month
<MonkeyDust> Kiicki  tip: if you have enough space, keep some space (partition) empty, for emergency or backup purposes or so
<Kiicki> Does softwares you install get stored in root or home? Probably a silly question but if it's in root, I don't know if 20-30GB is that much tbh
<Kiicki> or does only Linux OS and updates get installed in Root?
<k1l_> the software is stored in /, but the user configuration and the data is put into /home. 20Gb is more than enough. most desktops will use 7-10GB or such
<k1l_> *for /
<MonkeyDust> Kiicki  typically in /usr/bin/
<Kiicki> Thanks!
<anonymous_> hi there
<OerHeks> :-)
<anonymous_> yaw
<anonymous_> oer heks are you hacker
<k1l_> anonymous_: no hacking here. this is the technical support for ubuntu.
<OerHeks> anonymous_, hacking is beyond the scope of this ubuntu support channel
<anonymous_> ah ok i was think is here hackers
<Kiicki> Ok so I have made a root and a home partition. I'm about to install Ubuntu but do I need to click on a partition and then "install now" or does it make any difference? Should I click the root and install now or "/dev/sda" and then install or does it actually matter?
<OerHeks> you'll find no hacking cahnnels here on #freenode, change server
<gnubuntu> you should have /boot / and /home
<OerHeks> Kiicki, so you are doing manually what ubuntu does automaticly
<gnubuntu> if possible
<gnubuntu> /boot should be ext2
<k1l_> gnubuntu: no, /boot is not needed
<gnubuntu> its preferapble
<anonymous_> send me the server heks
<k1l_> gnubuntu: no
<gnubuntu> yes you dont need journaling
<k1l_> gnubuntu: because the "/boot is full" issue is more annoying than anything else
<cfhowlett> false!  ext2 has been deprecated for years!  are you deliberately spreading disinformation or what, gnubuntu
<Kiicki> it actually doesn't do it automatically Oerheks. I have checked. what it does automatically is to make a swap and the rest is in root. actually the mount point doesn't say anything but I assume it's root as nothing isn't an option
<Kiicki> It doesn't create a home partition in other words with automatic
<maneesha> trying to get help with this question -- posted on ask ubuntu with no responses: http://askubuntu.com/questions/893473/manage-keyboard-backlight-on-dual-boot-system
<OerHeks> !partitioning | Kiicki  go read the guide first, it might clear things up
<ubottu> Kiicki  go read the guide first, it might clear things up: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<maneesha> I've tried a ton of things, no success
<maneesha> Can anyone help?
<alkisg> Kiicki: if you want manual partitioning, you have to select each partition and then click use as e.g. ext4 and mount to e.g. /
<Kiicki> alkisg the partitions is done actually. I'm about to hit "install now" but not sure if I should check one of the partition before I install
<Kiicki> or if it makes any difference
<alkisg> Kiicki: cyes, you need to click all of them
<k1l_> Kiicki: check for what?
<alkisg> Click e.g. sda1, select "use as ext4", and "mount to /", then click sda2, and select "use as ext4" and "mount to /home"
<alkisg> No need to click swap
<ppf> why create an extra home partition anyways?
<Kiicki> Like do I need to click the root partition and then click install now or does it matter what I click before I hit install k1l_
<cfhowlett> ppf, makes life a bit easier come upgrade time.
<ppf> cfhowlett: how so
<cfhowlett> data in /home is kept separate from the main / system, so should not be touched during install/upgrade
<k1l_> Kiicki: "klick the partition"? what do you mean?  if you make the manual install then yes, you need to make sure you set the partitions to be "mounted as ...." before you hit isntall
<anonymous_> guys can you hemp me i have problem in kali linux 2016.2
<alkisg> It's really good if you dual/triple boot; and it's sometimes a bit better if / gets corrupted; but ubiquity is smart enough nowadays to not erase it on upgrades/reinstallations, so it's not a big deal to have a separate /home or not
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, no.  kali has their own support channels and is not supported here at all.
<cfhowlett> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ppf> cfhowlett: i'm hoping upgrade/install doesn't touch /home at all
<OerHeks> anonymous_, hacking is beyond the scope of this ubuntu support channel, no kali questions are answered here
<cfhowlett> ppf, then you might want to set a manual /home
<gnubuntu> could you please link me to read ext2 is depricated
<Kiicki> k1l_ http://imgur.com/a/tx2Ea
<Kiicki> Everything is setup but do I need to click on one of the partitions on the left before I hit install. I wouldn't want to install the OS in the wrong partition
<ppf> cfhowlett: why?
<alkisg> Kiicki: you've already selected the mount points, go ahead and click install
<k1l_> Kiicki: so what do you want to check there?
<alkisg> Kiicki: eeeh you have only 10 gb for root
<ppf> cfhowlett: not assuming the installer/upgrade is severly broken, it won't touch anyhing in /home
<anonymous_> i have problem of copie the files from the windows to kali linux
<alkisg> Kiicki: better increase that now, otherwise it'll be more diffiule later...
<k1l_> Kiicki: and i would make / more then 10GB. i thought you had it with 20gb?
<ppf> if you're worried about that, snapshot your FS right before
<alkisg> *difficult
<k1l_> anonymous_: only ubuntu talk here. ask the kali guys for their OS
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, we - do - not - support - kali.  go to the kali channels.
<OerHeks> bye anonymous_
<anonymous_> what should i do
<cfhowlett> !kali > anonymous_ read
<ubottu> anonymous_, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  type  /part ... then join the kali channel
<gnubuntu> kinda rude famm :/
<tozen> gnubuntu: what about?
<gnubuntu> is april 2021 eol for i386
<anonymous_> how is ubottu
<OerHeks> gnubuntu, maybe, no news about that
<tuxiano> Hi, I want change in the shotwell database (sqlite) the location where my pictures are stored. Unfortunately I am not an sql expert and my sql command is not working at all ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24208008/
<OerHeks> tuxiano, if you find no answer here, or in #ubuntu-server, there is a #sqlite channel here on #freenode too
<ppf> tuxiano: i don't think you can use wildcards in replace()
<Claudio> Ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<danil> join #ubuntu-ru
<danil> join #ubuntu_ru
<k1l_> danil: /join #channelname
<vaikol> danil, if you are trying to join. add a slash /
<danil> thanks.
<gnubuntu> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tuxiano> OerHeks & ppf: thank you
<Kiicki> k1l_ I changed my mind but i can go with 20GB. what I meant by "checking" is that, do I need to select one of the partitions on the left before I click install now? Like, to I need to at least mark them so it gets installed in the right partition?
<Kiicki> What if I click once on the Home partition and then click install now, will it install in home partition?
<Kiicki> or will it still go in root? does it matter
<k1l_> Kiicki: no, that is what the "mount as" part is for
<Kiicki> aah, so it doesn't matter. Thanks. I felt like i was talking Chinese : p
<sambeet> hello
<Kiicki> but yeah, installing Ubuntu automatically is not the same as I do now even though my setup is kinda basic. What automatic did in my setup was to create a swap space of 17173 MB and the rest didn't have a mount point. At least it didn't say but I assume it's in root.
<Kiicki> Like the mount point was just empty
<alkisg> Kiicki: I had replied to you 3 times; it felt like I was ignored :)
<k1l_> Kiicki: tha automatic install did the same, but since its automatic you didnt notice.
<Kiicki> aah, sorry. I was gone for 10-15 min too so you might have replied then. sorry
<alkisg> No, it was when you were still talking :)
<alkisg> Anyways
<Kiicki> after I installed with automatic I went back to check the disks. it said what I said
<Kiicki> swap and the rest no moint point. at least no home
<Kiicki> only 2 partitions
<hmz365> BIOS does not ban hard drive option, how do I get banned in linuxo system hard drive?
<vaikol> automatic install won't create a home partition, right?
<alkisg> Right
<alkisg> One primary /, and one logical swap
<alkisg> (and I've no idea why it creates a logical swap instead of primary
<k1l_> hmz365: what do you mean "ban harddrive"?
<vaikol> alkisg, thanks for the info..
<alkisg> np
<Dreaman> Kiicki  system is good free radeon driver or
<Kiicki> That's what I been trying to say. it does not create a home partition so even this basic partition I use is not the same as automatic installing
<alkisg> Kiicki: yes, I already replied to you on that too :
 * alkisg feels like a ghost... :)
<k1l_> Kiicki: is there a support issue still?
<Kiicki> nah, we are all good. Thanks you guys < 3
<tatertots> what just happened?
<Kiicki> and sorry again akisg. I'm still on my coffee
<Kiicki> alkisg*
<alkisg> np; /me goes to make a coffee too...
<vaikol> tatertots, Rock and roll legend Chuck Berry dies aged 90  -_-
<hamdjan> hi
<hamdjan> will this work for creating a ubuntu live usb? `isohybrid path.to.iso; dd if=path.to.iso of=/dev/sdX`
<hamdjan> i want to install ubuntu lts in uefi mode
<OerHeks> hamdjan, just make the usb installer the regular way, it is UEFI compatible
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l_> hamdjan: ubuntu isos are already hybrid isos. you can just dd them onto the usb
<hamdjan> good to know, thanks!
<mpr> test
<jddkm> i'm using 16.04 and for some time my gtk3 apps look very broken
<OerHeks> jddkm, screenshot?
<jddkm> they have transparent titlebars and all menus and buttons are rammed together
<OerHeks> maybe it is a theme issue, who can tell ..
<pooUser> Hi people! Sometimes my internet speed goes terribly slow (only in my pc with integrated wifi Centrino Wireless-N 100, tried also usb wifi). sudo service network-manager restart looks to fix the problem. Does anyone know if is a NM known problem with wifi or maybe something else is wrong?
 * OerHeks disregards poo- and crap- names
<jddkm> maybe, but how can I fix that? it is barely usable
<OerHeks> jddkm, screenshot can be helpfull, and theme name used
<OerHeks> nobody can answer on such sparse inforeally
<jddkm> i don't know what theme is used
<jddkm> where can i paste the screenshot?
<OerHeks> systemsettings > sppearance > theme .. for unity that is
<jddkm> it's Ambiance
<OerHeks> imgur.com is fine
<jddkm> http://savepic.ru/13270531.png
<jddkm> that's how Files app look
<jddkm> every control has no border, only text
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alkisg> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi alkisg
<jddkm> only Ambiance and Radiance are affected it seems
<dieterd> xubuntu 16.04 - qemu arm-i386  libc bug  - http://pastebin.com/CmMdFrGr
<OerHeks> jddkm, pretty small example, maybe it is the font used ? further more unity-tweak tool has some options with fonts anti aliassing
<jddkm> not a font
<michael_mbp> hi all, I find ifconfig reporting interface enp0s31f6 but this is missing in /etc/network/interfaces
<michael_mbp> in any case, I can't seem to do ifup/down enp0s31f6
<michael_mbp> but that interface is connected right now and has the right IP thanks to my local DHCP server.
<murioki> mgk
<murioki> hey guys
<jddkm> i have reinstalled light-themes, but they are still broken
<bekks> jddkm: Define "broken" in that context please.
<bekks> What are you trying to do, what do you expect to happen, what happens instead - and which Ubuntu version are you using?
<jddkm> 16.04, it's compteley broken, the controls have no borders, gnome apps have transparent titlebars
<zaca> ola
<alkisg> michael_mbp: if you're using network-manager, then it's normal that interfaces don't appear in /etc/network/interfaces
<michael_mbp> alkisg: ah!
<michael_mbp> no worries, thanks.
<alkisg> np
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how to partition for fresh installation of ubuntu desktop 16.04.2?
<linocisco> does installer handle itself automatically?
<cfhowlett> linocisco, let ubuntu autopartition
<linocisco> I will use only ubuntu
<linocisco> cfhowlett, btw, how can I see current partition scheme?
<cfhowlett> gparted app will show you
<gin> MonkeyDust: how do I change my lubuntu password?
<jddkm> linocisco: choose Custom option
<linocisco> jddkm, I am now with ubuntu which is too slow at boot and shutdown. so i decided to do fresh installation of ubuntu. I am confused with partitioning. I would like to run automatically  if innstaller creates also swap partition
<gin> how do I change password. Password I use to login and everything else
<OerHeks> gin, go into keys & passwords, but you need your password to change it
<OerHeks> linocisco, just like your last time, it will do all automaticly, or see !partitioning for details how to do a custom layout
<OerHeks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<gin> OerHeks: thank you very much. Goodbye
<linocisco> OerHeks, my question is that if i use automatic partitioning, will installer create swap partition also?
<OerHeks> linocisco, yes
<OerHeks> like the last time you installed ubuntu, why would that change?
<linocisco> OerHeks, I dont remember
<linocisco> OerHeks, sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL show only sda1 vfat     512M /boot/efi     and └─sda2 ext4   461.4G /
<OerHeks> linocisco, jus tplugin the usb ( insert dvd)  and choose from the installer replace
<dieterd> linocisco: booting or shut down could be slow by some of last updates on bios or uefi. my lenovo yoga showed that.
<linocisco> dieterd, how did you fix it? any luck?
<OerHeks> and what is slow?
<linocisco> OerHeks, shutting down or reboot is so slow like 8-10 mins
<OerHeks> hdd or ssd or nvme
<linocisco> OerHeks, HDD
<linocisco> OerHeks, Dell Insprion 3443, SATA HDD, 500 GB
<dieterd> linocisco: there was no fix, because booting of an non windows system got some extra seconds for "thinking".
<linocisco> dieterd, ok thanks.
<OerHeks> hmm hd graphics 5500 ? try 16.10
<linocisco> OerHeks, how to check graphics?
<OerHeks> all models Dell Insprion 3443 have intel 5500
<OerHeks> check the website? or systemsettings > details
<dieterd> linocisco: but that was not so much like yours. I talk about additional 10s where nothing happens.
<linocisco> OerHeks, GeForce 840M/PCIe/SSE2
<dieterd> linosco: you should start with noquiet (delete quiet and splash) to see where it takes so long.
<dieterd> in grub menu
<linocisco> dieterd, where grub2.conf?
<jddkm> 16.04, the ambiance/radiance themes are compteley broken, the controls have no borders, gnome apps have transparent titlebars -- any way to fix?
<dieterd> at grub menu press "e" edit it and with f10 grub boots.
<OerHeks> jddkm, maybe 'reset theme' will do any good?
<OerHeks> jddkm, and with your small picture, i cannot make anything out of it, no border and such
<jddkm> OerHeks: what's that?
<linocisco> dieterd, thanks. let me try
<dieterd> linosco: so you need not to change grub.config.
<OerHeks> jddkm, systemsettings > appearance, like i told you before
<jddkm> OerHeks: there is no reset button
<OerHeks> or unity-tweak, that tool got more options
<um87> I'm deploying a Django application on Ubuntu and Gunicorn uses a file called gunicorn.socket - does anyone know how these .socket files are created?
<alkisg> dieterd: what does noquiet do? I can't find it anywhere in the code...
<OerHeks> alkisg, he means delete quiet
<alkisg> I know about removing "quiet", but I wasn't aware anything checked for "noquiet"...
<odroid> hi all
<linocisco> dieterd, hi. reboot and shutdown is really slower
<dieterd> alksig: deleting quiet is common. many you can invert with "no", and when not valid it will continue like quiet was deleted.
<linocisco> dieterd, booting is not so slow 1 min . it is ok. btw, i can't get into grub menu with F10
<Mr_Queue> How can I enable the touchpad while typing in 16.10? It seems someone decided the default and only option is to have it disabled. This doesn't work well for games like minecraft.
<dieterd> linocisco: it's only "e" for edit.  that was not for fast booting, that was only to see the text window.
<hello> morning
<hello> anyone can help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/24208913/ ?
<dieterd> linocisco: sometimes this text helps to find where it takes so long.
<OerHeks> !info php-json
<ubottu> php-json (source: php-defaults (44)): JSON module for PHP [default]. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.0+44 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<OerHeks> hello ^
<OerHeks> !find json
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-json-1.0, libdbusmenu-jsonloader-dev, libdbusmenu-jsonloader4, libjson-c-dev, libjson-c-doc, libjson-c3, libjson-glib-1.0-0, libjson-glib-1.0-common, libjson-glib-dev, libjson-glib-doc (and 179 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=json&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<OerHeks> there are more packages, but i assume php-json ?
<hello> let me try install all of them above
<dieterd> hello: or use apt-cache search json
<hello> it is for a tcl from an eggdrop
<linocisco> dieterd, I can't even see grab menu. just ubntu logo and ......
<OerHeks> !find  json.3tcl
<ubottu> File json.3tcl found in tcllib
<hello> dieterd http://paste.ubuntu.com/24208955/
<hello> ok
<hello> now "package require tls"
<hello> :p
<jddkm> a larger picture: http://imgur.com/a/SFpwv
<hello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24208988/ i got next
<thereyougo> anyone is here ?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> thereyougo: according to "/names", yes.
<thereyougo> what I use screen, I can press "Ctrl-a [" to be able to scroll the history, now I can press "Ctrl-e" to scroll down, but to scroll up I press "Ctrl-p" and it first moves cursor to the top and only when it reaches the top it scrolls up, is there key to scroll without moving cursor ?
<bekks> thereyougo: No.
<dieterd> hello: you can try apt-get install for every package. if tells no installation candidate look apt-cache show will tell you which package will contain this.
<nocturnally> beep wont output anything from PC speaker .. ubuntu 12.04 on a atom netbook
<hello> i've got it tcl-tls
<hello> :D
<alkisg> thereyougo: page up? :)
<thereyougo> bekks: how can you be so certain ?
<bekks> thereyougo: because thats how scrolling in screen works :)
<Mr_Queue> How can I enable the touchpad while typing in 16.10? It seems someone decided the default and only option is to have it disabled. This doesn't work well for games like minecraft.
<lerner> what should I use to direct all traffic through a proxy? I edited environment variables and if I apt update from the shell it uses he proxy, but if I update ubuntu from the gui it downloads without proxy
<SimonNL> Mr_Queue: system settings, mouse and touchpad.
<EriC^^> lerner: did you add a proxy in settings > network?
<Mr_Queue> SimonNL: You'd think so, but someone decided to remove it from there.
<wilton> oi
<MonkeyDust> polloi
<ZeZu> If I have an active vpn ( up in ifconfig ),  how can I use it ?
<ZeZu> IE:  route   or  have something bind to it's IP address ?
<ppf> ZeZu: your vpn client usually adds the according routes for you
<ppf> otherwise you need to do that manually
<lahgersdaas> ..
<ChadTaljaardt> Hey guys can someone help e
<ChadTaljaardt> me *
<ChadTaljaardt> im trying to use NPM, i do npm install xxxxxxx and it says it cant find node
<ChadTaljaardt> but if i do nodejs --version it shows the version
<chocopuff> ChadTaljaardt: share your errors verbatim
<ChadTaljaardt> chocopuff https://cl.ly/1K2z1Y1e2U3U
<chocopuff> ChadTaljaardt: hmm, thats odd
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah :/
<chocopuff> it does look like you have nodejs installed
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah if i type which nodejs it returns the correct folder
<ChadTaljaardt> here : /usr/bin/nodejs/
<chocopuff> ahh here, wait, I'm not familiar with nodejs, but this might help
<chocopuff> https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager
<chocopuff> jump to the deb/*buntu section
<chocopuff> It mentions a legacy package needed, though I can't guarantee entirely that this is what you need
<ChadTaljaardt> i just need nodejs hahah
<renn0xtk9> I got an error "QtQuick.Controls" version 2.1 not installed
<ChadTaljaardt> maybe if i make a sym link from node to nodejs
<renn0xtk9> anyone knows which lib I should intsall ?
<chocopuff> ChadTaljaardt: yeah, it looks like thats what you need, just not sure what specifically you need to symlink
<chocopuff> sorry, can't help much beyond that
<SimonNL> Mr_Queue: I'm using a derivative I didn't notice I was replying in this channel
<erva> i don't see wifi symbol why
<chocopuff> erva: re-enable it in the settigns
<erva> usually wifi symbol is on top of the screen but i don't see it how to get it back
<erva> ok
<hh2010> if i delete a UFW rule, does it automatically block that port?
<docmur> For some odd reason Chrome is displaying my website code, html and php instead of rendering it, but firefox renders everything properly.  What would cause this?
<chocopuff> docmur: is this for your website only? or are you talking about web browsing in general
<docmur> my website, and the server is setup as a lamp server, with php and mysql running
<skinux> This may be really dumb, but anyone know of a software package that will measure internet data usage and allow me to see how much I've used as time goes by?
<ducasse> skinux: vnstat
<docmur> When I run php index.html on the command line, it's outputting the right information
<docmur> :S
<erva> wifi icon is still missing
<erva> my wifi icon is missing someone help me  plz
<skinux> Also, I installed MATE, I get MATE login screen, but the desktop that loads up is Unity. How do I tell it to load the MATE DE?
<sliddis> I have  a hp zbook g2 14". it has two gpu's. if I enable hybrid graphics, I get no external display when laptop is docket. if I disable hybrid graphics in bios, both displays work. how can I have hybrid graphics enabled and have both working?
<erva> wifi icon is still missing
<ioria> docmur, does it works on ff ?
<sliddis> erva: try restarting nm-applet
<docmur> yes
<ioria> docmur, try to clean the chrome cache
<sliddis> erva: sudo service network-manager restart
<erva> i'll try sliddis
<jddkm> 16.04, the ambiance/radiance themes are compteley broken, the controls have no borders, gnome apps have transparent titlebars -- any way to fix?
<erva> is there any suggestions for missig wifi icon
<ioria> erva, what happens if you run from terminal   : nm-applet
<mguy> skinux: which icon is showing by the session type
<erva> can you type me all the code
<erva> i am a beginner
<bekks> erva: that was all the code already.
<ioria> erva, nm-applet
<ioria> erva,  just run it
<erva> The program 'nm-applet' can be found in the following packages:
<erva>  * network-manager-gnome
<erva>  * mythbuntu-diskless-client
<erva> Try: sudo apt install <selected package>
<bekks> erva: So install it.
<ioria> erva,  yes, and plase paste on paste.ubuntu.com the output of     dpkg -l | grep network-
<pos> In Xenial, I have no HDMI sound output in Settings->Sound. Booting up Debian Jessie and it is there
<Saturn2888> Hi! I upgraded from 14.04.x to 16.04.2 today. I can no longer startup mysql. I assume this is because 5.7 isn't compatible with Kernel 4.4.0. My other server has a similar build and for some reason it's on 3.13; but on it, mysql works also on Ubuntu 16.04.2. Do you know why it won't start for me?
<bekks> Saturn2888: Your assumption is wrong. Mysql 5.7 doesnt care about your kernel version at all.
<mguy> Saturn2888: you must be getting an error message of some sort
<Saturn2888> Correct:  2018 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/mysqld (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<bekks> Saturn2888: So take a look at the mysql error log then.
<mguy> Saturn2888:  https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/starting-server-troubleshooting.html
<mguy> Saturn2888: I'm going to guess it's a line in your mysqld config file, maybe a path changed or something
<ioria> Saturn2888, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<Saturn2888> Looks like I might've found it: ```Can't start server: UNIX Socket : Permission denied```
<Saturn2888> The docs for 5.7 show some directories which don't apply to Ubuntu
<mguy> I'd then guess either a mysqlserver is already running or you don't have permission to start the server on a socket < 1024
<konrados> Morning, - the way to find whether a package is available is to enter apt-cache search something, right? If so, then why apt-cache search inkskape brings me nothing, that's impossible...
<mguy> konrados: inkscape
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> mguy - thank you!
<Darkelarious> hi, I just came back from a stroll on askubuntu and others, I decided to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 with my Amd card, which obviously broke my fglrx/catalyst. Everything, including gaming/3d seems to work fine, except that the color intensity is so screwed up that I get an instant headache
<mguy> konrados: you can search by description not just name: apt-cache search vector | grep drawing
<Darkelarious> so i tried xgamma, which has an effect, except for that the brightness/contrast/saturation are so painfully different. Where do I start in fixing/finetuning that?
<konrados> mguy - thanks again!
<mabynogy> hello
<Darkelarious> hi
<Saturn2888> I tried logging in as root also; still can't start mysql. Nothing else was on 3306, but I don't know how to check the socket. I didn't see a .sock file
<R2AMO> Darkelarious is an AMD Video hardware stable for long uptime ?
<Darkelarious> i had no problems in 14.04 for multiple weeks uptime
<Darkelarious> i just upgraded to 16.04 today, with other problems, so can't say for 16.04
<ioria> Saturn2888, do you have a /etc/mysql/my.cnf.migrated file  ?
<Saturn2888> yep
<R2AMO> 10x for info.
<Darkelarious> np
<Darkelarious> additional: i have a TAHITI card, r9 280 vapor-x
<ioria> Saturn2888, as written in the release notes "Some configuration directives have been changed or deprecated, so if you are upgrading from a previously customized configuration then you will need to update your customization appropriately"
<Saturn2888> Strange my other server didn't have this issue when it upgraded.
<Darkelarious> Saturn2888: i experienced that luck is also a factor
<Saturn2888> :p
<mguy> Saturn2888: How much data is it? Is it just a wordpress install or like 2TB of data?
<mguy> Saturn2888: I'd just install  a new server, migrate all your data over, then switch em
<Saturn2888> how do you access the DB files directly?
<erva> how to open cryptkeeper from terminal
<bekks> Saturn2888: you cant.
<bekks> Saturn2888: Setup a new server, and import your latest backup.
<Saturn2888> Yeah, then I have to get this working. It's got game stats for a game I have on Steam. I haven't done a backup in a while. Completely forgot to back it up before I upgraded since I did a number of web servers at the same time.
<Darkelarious> erva: I don't know cryptkeeper, but usually a command like "man cryptkeeper" may show you the manual
<erva> how to open any application from terminal
<erva> what is th command
<Darkelarious> do you have a terminal open?
<erva> yes
<Darkelarious> try
<Darkelarious> man cryptkeeper
<erva> i tried
<Darkelarious> what did it say?
<erva> No manual entry for cryptkeeper
<Darkelarious> then cryptkeeper is not the name of the program
<erva> but i already installed it
<Oer> erv is is a tray applet, why do you want to access it on comandline?
<erva> and i have files the locked it via this app
<erva> because this is so with linux ubuntu
 * Darkelarious is back in an hour
<erva> with other distro u can make normal search and find it
<Mike_Went> hi
<Oer> erva, just use the icon on your panel
<erva> i used it it does not work unless someone help with command to open it
<Oer> erva,  good luck finding it .. i guess you never did it on comandline, it is an applet
<Mike_Went> which IRC server is the easiest to install and configure?
<Oer> man cryptkeeper :  cryptkeeper doesn't support any command-line parameter.
<erva> i did it
<erva> i just wrote cryptkeeper without any command
<erva> oh god
<Jean_Claude> if it takes no command line parameter, why do you want to launch it with terminal ?
<erva> cuz there is no other way to install and open cryptkeeper from ubuntu
<erva> i tried many ways
<erva> only terminal
<erva> i was wrong
<erva> i found it from searching panel
<erva> but before that it was not there
<erva> weird
<Jean_Claude> google saif you had to restart your session before it works
<Jean_Claude> said
<vmnew> NTFS formatted external usb drive (usb only), worked yesterday and doesn't today. Mounts correctly and df shows that there is X used/available correctly but 'ls -la /mnt' showx 0 files
<vmnew> I remounted now and I see '.Trash-1000' with some deleted items. WHAT is going on here?
<Oer> vmnew, look into 'disks' for smart info, but not all usb controllers pass-through smart info :-(
<vmnew> Oer: Disk is OK, 2 bad sectors (23° C / 73° F)  - Is this it?
<Oer> vmnew, jups
<vmnew> Oer: The 2 bad sectors can make the files not show up? Will fscking it do the trick?
<m0z1774> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/software-development-cancer.html
<m0z1774> read it and weep
<Oer> vmnew, depends where, if they are in the mbr, you have a problem
<Oer> m0z1774, please donn't spam, thanks
<m0z1774> whos spamming?
<energizer> how can i open all images in my working directory?
<energizer> specifically all .png
<erva> is there a good VPN APP  to linux ubuntu
<Oer> xdg-open *.png
<viju> Guys
<erva> i want to watch USA Netflix from germany
<energizer> Oer: unexpected argument [the second one]
<viju> How do I create an ISO from files/folders on filesystem?
<viju> I am using 16.04
<Oer> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<viju> This must be a bootable drive though
<viju> bootable ISO, rather
<Oer> viju, you want to make a bootable iso of your current system?
<vmnew> Oer: ntfsfix was clean - NTFS partition /dev/sda1 was processed successfully- Still the disk only shows the trash dir... Advice?
<Oer> vmnew, maybe the files are just deleted , do they appear in your trashcan?
<viju> Oer: I have a copied a cd content I want to make that a bootable ISO
<PawelF> Hi all
<ioria> energizer, for i in *.png; do xdg-open $i; done
<viju> Brasero gives me some kind of error that the file size is more than 2GB
<PawelF> I'm looking for help with network troubleshooting, can anyone help please?
<viju> That's why
<Oer> viju, you could try cubic, never tried myself >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<energizer> ioria: thanks
<ioria> energizer, ok
<vmnew> Oer: Nah, some files do appear in the trash but I did delete those from the drive. All other files seem to be disappeared
<BillyMichael> Has anyone ever had problems with linux and MSI motherboards?
<Oer> vmnew, sounds like they are affected by bad blocks
<k1l_> BillyMichael: maybe yes, maybe no
<vmnew> Oer: Tried to ntfsix with bad blocks - Going to un-mark the bad clusters ($BadClus)... No bad clusters...OK  - seems ok....
<BillyMichael> k1l_: haha, what do you mean?
<k1l_> BillyMichael: what do you mean? :)
<Oer> BillyMichael, ask your real question, msi makes 100s motherboards
<BillyMichael> I have tried installing ubuntu and fedora and have had so many problems
<Peanut> Hi - does anyone know how to enable X over network on 16.10? I've tried editing lightdm/xx-user.conf, /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc, but to no avail so far.
<k1l_> BillyMichael: there are thousands of mainboards. so where is the idea in asking if someone with some other mainboard had issues? does it help you with your issue? where we dont know what the issue is at all
<BillyMichael> Fedora just outright fails to install
<BillyMichael> My keyboard and mouse fails to be recognised on boot
<BillyMichael> The screen "loses focus" until i ctrl+alt_f1 and then ctrl_alt_f7
<BillyMichael> The screen "loses focus" until i ctrl+alt_f1 and then ctrl+alt+f7*
<ponyrider> Peanut: x11vnc
<BillyMichael> They are my ubuntu issues. and fedoras live USB just gives me "exit_boot() failed! efi_main() failed!"
<jm__> hi
<k1l_> BillyMichael: after standby/suspend you mean?
<Peanut> Thanks ponyrider - that might work, but how do I enable network access for my Xwindows?
<BillyMichael> k1l_: Nope, after a fresh start
<ponyrider> Peanut: https://tecadmin.net/setup-x11vnc-server-on-ubuntu-linuxmint/#
<Peanut> ponyrider: Thanks, but I'm not looking to set up vncviewer, I'm trying to set up actual X.
<jm__> is this a chatroom strictly for ubuntu related stuff? sorry, newbiew here
<k1l_> BillyMichael: what does "dmesg" tell about that?
<Saturn2888> Same issue as before. Still can't get mysql running. Even uninstalled it and switched to MariaDB, same issue
<BillyMichael> Ill give you my typical scenario. I start my PC and ubuntu loads. The keyboard and mouse take maybe 1-2 minutes to respond and sometimes need reconnecting. I log in. Once logged in the PC will randomly lose focus of the screen which means i can no longer navigate. To rectify this i have to press ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+f7
<Saturn2888> how can I check why it's paying permission denied on creating the socket?
<ponyrider> Peanut: why dont you just click the link
<jm__> lol... so much for all the propaganda about linux friendly folks...
<jfcisco> hola
<Peanut> ponyrider: I did - and I know what vncviewer is, and what x11vncviewer is. Those are nice solutions, but not to my problem.
<ioria> BillyMichael, sudo dmidecode -t 2
<erva> my wifi icon is missing when i type on terminal nm-applet it come back
<BillyMichael> k1l_: I'm not sure right now as i've uninstalled to try fedora but the issues are even worse (The live USB wont load at all. It gives the "exit_boot() failed! efi_main() failed!" error)
<erva> but it goes when close terminal
<BillyMichael> ioria: what should i be looking for?
<ioria> erva, add to  Startup Applications
<ioria> BillyMichael,  it'll give us your MB model
<erva> how
<ponyrider> Peanut: you are nuts
<EriC^^> ponyrider: that's a little redundant isn't it
<Peanut> Thanks, ponyrider. I did not come here to be insulted.
<BillyMichael> ioria: MSI Z97 Gaming 5 (MS-7917)
<Oer> BillyMichael, look for a bios update
<ponyrider> x11vnc is a server not a viewer
<ioria> erva,  type Startup in dash -> Add and point the command box to /usr/bin/nm-applet
<BillyMichael> Oer: ill give it a try.
<ponyrider> Peanut: so want x11 forwarding
<cesdo> Is it very dangerous to compile wayland-protocols 1.4.1? Ubuntu 16.04 contains 1.1.2.
<Ubuntu_man> hi all
<Peanut> ponyrider: No, also not X11 forwarding, that doesn't perform well in this scenario.
<cicerotully> Hi, I know that this isn't an Elementary forum, but that one is really silent. I'm having some trouble getting the elementary installer to work, it says that when configuring apt to install additional data it runs into problems.
<ponyrider> Peanut: ##@ seriously what do you want
<Ubuntu_man> i wanted to know if its ok to use XFS file system for desktop usage?
<Peanut> ponyrider: To start an Xserver without the '-nolisten tcp' option.
<energizer> cicerotully: might also check ##linux
<Peanut> My existing TCP server.
<vmnew> Oer, still here? 'Last self-test completed successfully'
<Ubuntu_man> can anyone advise me as i am in the middle of a Installation?
<Ubuntu_man> need to decide
<wadie> Does anyone know of a good ShareX Ubuntu alternative ?
<Kiicki> How do I disable keyring from Chrome? I tried to delete it in "Password and Keys" but the box shows anyhow. I'm not talking about just setting the password to nothing but actually disabling it from asking me again
<wadie> an app to take screenshots and upload them directly
<cicerotully> energizer, thank you
<ioria> wadie, app, idk... but this should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/24210327/
<Bashing-om> Kiicki: Try: Close Chrome. Open the file manager, press ctrl+H or show hidden files from menu, go to .local/share/keyrings, move the content to some backup place. Then logout and log back in. Open Chrome, there will be a pop up asking you to set a keyring password, leave it blank, confirm, then it shouldn't bother you anymore. If everything works, you can delete the backup you saved earlier.
<ioria> wadie, ho... you first need to take the pic...
<Ubuntu_man> hollla
<erva> ioria, i didn't really get it
<wadie> ioria yes take a screenshot of a specific area and it gets uploaded to imgut for example
<brainwash> cicerotully: head over to #elementary
<ioria> wadie,  ok... make a script that run scrot and pass the pic to the imgur script
<ponyrider> Peanut: edit xserverrc
<Peanut> ponyrider: I already did that, removed the '-nolisten tcp", that doesn't make a difference.
<wadie> ioria, ok thanks!
<ponyrider> you need -listen tcp
<ioria> wadie,  ok
<erva> nm-applet make wifi icon appear but when i close terminal it vanished
<ponyrider> Peanut: man 1 xserver
<Ubuntu_man> hmm
<Ubuntu_man> any file system specialisit here?
<Peanut> ponyrider: Restarted lightdm, no difference, it still shows as -nolisten tcp
<EriC^^> Ubuntu_man: ask maybe somebody knows
<erva> nm-applet make wifi icon appear but when i close terminal it vanished
<SimonNL> erva: nm-applet &
<Ubuntu_man> @eric^^ thats what i am trying to do
<ioria> wadie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24210386/
<erva> SimonNL: I Want to keep wifi icon
<EriC^^> Ubuntu_man: oh, didn't see your initial question
<wadie> ioria, you went an extra mile for me. thanks a ton! I'll go from here <3
<ioria> wadie, oky
<Kiicki> Bashing-om I just deleted the default keyrings once again as before and it seems like it's gone now. Which is good but also weird how the exact same thing works now and not before
<Ubuntu_man> #EriC^^i am thinking of using ZFS
<ponyrider> Peanut: wow look... something about lightdm http://askubuntu.com/questions/34657/how-to-make-x-org-listen-to-remote-connections-on-port-6000
<ducasse> Ubuntu_man: you know you can't use zfs for your root fs, right?
<Peanut> ponyrider: That's for Ubuntu 10.10. I've tried that already. I'm running 16.10, but have been unable to find a link that shows the solution to how this is done on 16.10.
<Ubuntu_man> No i am not aware about it? please give your views on using Btrfs
<ducasse> Ubuntu_man: views?
<Oer> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Ubuntu_man> is any one running Btrfs?
<Oer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<ponyrider> Peanut: you enable xdmcp?
<Oer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS also not recommended
<ducasse> Ubuntu_man: i am, but only for the root fs on my laptop + desktop, i don't use it for 'real' data. stick with ext4 unless you have a good reason not to.
<k1l_> Ubuntu_man: what is the issue when the spcialists would be here?
<k1l_> (that is not how irc channels work :/ )
<Oer> enough info to make a decission, i guess, Ubuntu_man
<Ubuntu_man> i will go with EXT4 then
<k1l_> if you dont know why you want another filesystem, ext4 is still a good filesystem
<nilson> moin bin on
<Ubuntu_man> i have mounted  256GB under / as mount point
<k1l_> nilson: this is the english channel. for german you can /join #ubuntu-de
<Ubuntu_man> will then proceed for installation gentlemen
<Oer> :-)
<nilson> i man ok
<Ubuntu_man> ??
<nilson> watig tuing man
<chadwin> Good afternoon everyone
<Ubuntu_man> see you on the otherside gentlemen
<Ubuntu_man> Good afternoon chadwin
<nilson> jo gut i man is out
<nilson> nix los
<Saturn2888> Anyone know why I'm getting this MySQL error when starting it after upgrading to 16.04? http://pastebin.com/8jexdD1h
<remon1496> So, i got a problem with Ubuntu using multiple screens using a Nvidia GTX960 on the latest drivers. Anyone else experienced this issue?
<remon1496> 16.04
<bekks> !ask | remon1496
<ubottu> remon1496: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> Saturn2888: Have you seen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7 ?
<Saturn2888> Yeah. Was there  something special in here?
<galg> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Gnome; however, if I boot from the stick, I only get a black screen; if I add "nouveau.modeset=0" to the boot option, still a black screen; with "nomodeset", it's stuck at "[OK] Started Network Manager Script Dispatcher Service." ; is there anything I could do to make it boot?
<remon1496> ubottu: thank you, i will
<ubottu> remon1496: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> Saturn2888: Many times you must re-adjust the config files when moving from upstart .
<ponyrider> galg: try making the usb again
<Saturn2888> Bashing-om: I removed MySQL and installed MariaDB. It has its own config and that didn't fix it either.
<Saturn2888> Same error on both
<bekks> Which error in particular?
<Saturn2888> bekks: http://pastebin.com/8jexdD1h
<Saturn2888> Looks like Apache's not working either. This might be a larger problem
<k1l_> Saturn2888: as you can see in your paste, the important errormessages are cut off.
<Saturn2888> How so?
<k1l_> Saturn2888: "service mysql status | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> Saturn2888: did you look at your paste and the errormessages once?
<Saturn2888> http://termbin.com/4gbh
<Saturn2888> k1l_: http://termbin.com/py81 <- also got this when starting Apache
<k1l_> * The apache2 configtest failed.
<Saturn2888> Looks like there's a syntax error in one of the files.
<Saturn2888> Strange. Maybe it happened in the upgrade.
<k1l_> Saturn2888: looks like your sentora software is not ready for php7
<Saturn2888> I didn't even know it was running. In fact, I swear I removed it a year ago
<Saturn2888> Is there a way to point apache at the /etc/apache2 folder?
<bekks> Saturn2888: Did you finally check the mysql logs?
<Saturn2888> I had been checking them.
<Saturn2888> http://termbin.com/czkr
<bekks> Saturn2888: And what do they tell you about mysql not starting?
<Saturn2888> usually it errors after this line "Server socket created on IP: '0.0.0.0'." and says it doesn't have permission to create the socket
<bekks> So check the permissions of the socket path, etc.
<bekks> Can you pastebin that log, please?
<Saturn2888> yeah
<stan_man_can> Whats the best way to install the official NVIDIA video card drivers?
<stan_man_can> Dwonload and install from their site?
<k1l_> stan_man_can: ubuntu ships nvidia drivers
<Saturn2888> bekks: http://pastebin.com/4JAE0ArH
<stan_man_can> k1l_: so when i do a fresh 16.04.2 install it will come with the best drivers for gaming and what not? i don’t have to do anything else?
<k1l_> stan_man_can: look at system-settings > software&update > last tab
<stan_man_can> k1l_: or do i have to check that “install third party drivers” box while installing?
<bekks> Saturn2888: Looks like you have total mess there. You are mixing mysql and mariadb, AND versions 5.6 and 5.7
<k1l_> stan_man_can: no, ubuntu is not allowed to install with the drivers. the user needs to install them "manually". but they are included in the ubuntu repos, so its easy to install
<Bashing-om> stan_man_can: Proprietary nVidia drivers will be ofered in " Addition Drivers " .
<k1l_> stan_man_can: i explained you exactly where to install the drivers
<stan_man_can> thanks all
<Saturn2888> bekks: I can go back to mysql and remove maria. Doesn't matter so long as it works. I switched to Maria today to see if that'd fix my issue w/ MySQL not starting
<stan_man_can> k1l_: just wasn’t sure if they would be available there if i didn’dt check that box off
<stan_man_can> it’s kinda ominous and doesn’t really give a recomendation if you should check it or not
<bekks> Saturn2888: you have to remove both, all traces of them, and then install one of them again, cleanly.
<Saturn2888> k
<bekks> Saturn2888: The issue is: you are mixing mysql/mariadb and their versions.
<Saturn2888> I swear I removed mysql-server before installing mariadb-server
<Saturn2888> Are there more packages to remove?
<cymo> hello guys, i just ran a systemctl status check, and got a return that it is degraded with two units failed. I was wondering if you could help me figure out how to fix this
<theorem> "units failed" ?
<bekks> Saturn2888: sure. Remove all the mysql libs and client packages, as well as the mariadb packages, too.
<theorem> cymo: if these are HDD< then you should swap the drives with good ones.
<cymo> https://hastebin.com/ugiqaboray.hs
<cymo> no this is on a ssd
<theorem> that paste does not show what's wrong
<ubuntu-mate> hy ist wer?
<bekks> !de | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cymo> it doesn't? how do I get it to show?
<cymo> is the "state: degraded" even something I need do something about? everything is running fine as far as I can tell
<thrmo> what kernel version is 17.04 gonna use?
<k1l_> thrmo: 4.10
<thrmo> ty k1l_
<k1l_> thrmo: but the 4.10 will contain some backports and other packages
<Saturn2888> bekks: I think I did it. How can I verify those are gone?
<bekks> Saturn2888: By checking your installed packages?
<Saturn2888> "~# mysql -bash: /usr/bin/mysql: No such file or directory" Is that good enough?
<Saturn2888> I don't know how to check what's installed and what isn't
<Saturn2888> Found it. dpkg -l
<bekks> Saturn2888: dpkg -l | grep mysql and dpkg -l | grep maria
<Saturn2888> bekks: Yeah, did those. There are some showing up, but doing an apt-get remove doesn't work. Says they're not installed. Things like mysql-common, mariadb-server-10.0 etc
<bekks> Saturn2888: Define "doesnt work".
<akash__> +zi
<bekks> Saturn2888: Pastebin the full command, along with its full output please.
<Saturn2888> says they're not installed
<Saturn2888> got it
<Saturn2888> bekks: http://pastebin.com/rnBRimjc
<bekks> Saturn2888: as can be seen those packages arent installed anymore, but their config files still exist. you need to purge those packages.
<Saturn2888> bekks: ok, they're gone
<Saturn2888> bekks: So I can install mysql or mariadb now right? Any recommendation?
<bekks> Saturn2888: Personal preference :)
<Saturn2888> bekks: I backed up my MySQL db (couldn't actually export it it because it wouldn't load), so I'll probably just go with MySQL again bc I'll have a better chance getting this to work.
<bekks> Saturn2888: How did you back it up, when you were unable to start it?
<Saturn2888> tar'd up all the files in one of the directories.
<Saturn2888> It had all the tables and everything in some weird file normal.
<Saturn2888> file format*
<bekks> Then you have to install the exact same version you had before your crash.
<bekks> Which isnt possible, after you upgrade.
<Saturn2888> Oh really? Why's that?
<bekks> because those data files are depending on the database version being used.
<DawnTreader777> Hello All, I wonder if any one can help a Ubuntu newbie running 10.04 LTS. I am trying to copy some files from the hard drive to my windows machine in preparation of installing the latest Ubuntu on the hard drive. I don't want to take chances with the data so I want to copy it to my windows machine.
<Oer> DawnTreader777, so what is the issue ?
<DawnTreader777> the problem is that when I use the sharing options to give access it gives me an error
<Oer> DawnTreader777, ah, you cannot install the needed packages?
<DawnTreader777> net usershare returned error 255: net usershare add: share name is already a valid system user name...
<Oer> oh..
<DawnTreader777> ok that was not the same error as last night...
<DawnTreader777> I am adding characters to the share name
<DawnTreader777> oh kay... now it doesn't give me an error
<stan_man_can> super strange, same installation media behaves different on two computers
<DawnTreader777> now I see the computer in the network on my windows machine, but I cannot access the share
<stan_man_can> on one computer it just installs no problem, on my other computer it’s telling me that no root file system is defined and doesn’t auto partition my drive
<k1l_> stan_man_can: so you checked manual install and didnt choose on partition for / ?
<stan_man_can> k1l_: i didn’t have an option to select manual install
<Saturn2888> bekks: same issue after installing MySQL 5.6
<k1l_> *manual partitioning
<Saturn2888> dpkg is showing the right stuff though.
<stan_man_can> k1l_: don’t have that either
<Oer> stan_man_can, see https://superuser.com/questions/790342/cant-install-ubuntu-14-04-because-it-says-root-file-system-is-not-defined ( same for 16.04 )
<bekks> Saturn2888: Show it to us too, in pastebins.
<Saturn2888> bekks: and Apache won't start either :/. Man, just not my day.
<ioria> DawnTreader777, using a 10.04 samba version with an updated win machine ? idk it'll work
<stan_man_can> k1l_: It goes from Welcome screen with the language select, “continue” takes you to the preparitng to install page where you can check off download updates while installing, and install third party software for graphics, then next page is installation t ype and it’s just the interface to define your own partitions,
<k1l_> stan_man_can: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<stan_man_can> 16.04.2
<DawnTreader777> now last night when I was trying to get things to work there was an error telling me that samba wasn't running...
<stan_man_can> wait maybe it’s not recognizing my hard drive give me a minute
<Saturn2888> bekks: http://pastebin.com/X5MQq9Tu
<k1l_> stan_man_can: you can start the "try ubuntu" and have a live desktop and you can start the installer app from there
<stan_man_can> yeah that was it my bios didn’t recognize my hard drive
<DawnTreader777> ok, try this another way, is there a command that would allow me to force copy everything in the home folder to a second hard drive that is partitioned NTFS?
<bekks> Saturn2888: And did you have Mysql 5.6.16 installed before?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,  ps -A | grep smbd
<DawnTreader777> I tried copying the 2 folders in the home folder to the NTFS drive
<Saturn2888> I had a 5.6 version yes. Pretty sure about that. I was on the latest 14.04 until today.
<DawnTreader777> but it crapped out after 100mb of the 306GB in the folder
<DawnTreader777> ioria: I do that in the terminal right?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,  better... sudo /etc/init.d/smbd status
<DawnTreader777> "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service smbd status"
<ioria> DawnTreader777,  ok, do it
<ioria> DawnTreader777,  sudo service smbd status
<DawnTreader777> "since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the status(8) utility, e.g. status smbd..."
<DawnTreader777> ok
<DawnTreader777> smbd start/running, process 799
<ioria> DawnTreader777,  are you really on 10.04 ?
<DawnTreader777> so you figure that window10 and this version of Ubuntu are no compatible?
<DawnTreader777> yes
<DawnTreader777> this machine has been sitting for a while unused
<DawnTreader777> is there a command that would allow me to force copy everything in the home folder to a second hard drive that is partitioned NTFS?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DawnTreader777> ok... besides showing me the insides of the smb file, what does that do?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   so, it's not another machine ? it's the same machine ?
<DawnTreader777> I have placed a second hard drive in the machine to try to copy things of the Ubuntu drive
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   so, why do you need samba ?
<csulok> hey guys :)
<DawnTreader777> sorry I crashed...
<csulok> is there anybody here who has kaby lake igp?
<bekks> !ask | csulok
<ubottu> csulok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   so, why do you need samba  if you can mount the 2° hd and copy the files over ?
<Saturn2888> bekks: http://pastebin.com/X5MQq9Tu Logs
<DawnTreader777> because it stopped copying after it did around 100mb of the 306GB that I need to move out
<csulok> ubottu ok, sry : so: my problem is that i have this G4560 7th gen pentium and using the igp with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS... but it crashes every 2-3 hours... is there any fix for it?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   how did you format the 2° hd ?  and paste sudo parted -l
<bekks> Saturn2888: See line 43. Your installation is horribly broken.
<k1l_> DawnTreader777: you dont need samba if you copy from same disks in the same computer
<DawnTreader777> i am having trouble getting the files out of this Ubuntu machine
<csulok> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DawnTreader777> i formatted the second drive on my windows machine
<shadaloo> my apt-get update isn't connecting over ip6
<shadaloo> is there a way to force update with ip4
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   please, paste sudo parted -l
<DawnTreader777> should i format the drive in Ubuntu and then copy over?
<k1l_> shadaloo: yes
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<DawnTreader777> is that an L or i or 1?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   elle
<k1l_> shadaloo: sudo apt -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<foodSurprise> lets say i want to run a webserver
<foodSurprise> would the fastest configuration be to load the HD to ram
<shadaloo> k1l_: not quite
<k1l_> shadaloo: ?
<tilaioe> hi
<DawnTreader777> oh
<DawnTreader777> nice...
<shadaloo> k1l_: i just tried that syntax and it gave me run options
<tilaioe> is there a site, where I can do linux without installing it?
<shadaloo> tilaioe: no
<shadaloo> tilaioe: run the linux kernel
<k1l_> tilaioe: you can make a ubuntu usb and test it
<bekks> tilaioe: Download a live CD and give it a go.
<DawnTreader777> ioria: it showed me the 2 drives and the partitions on each
<k1l_> shadaloo: i dont understand you. please put all the output into a pastebin and show it here
<Bashing-om> tilaioe: Desktop installers have the "try ubuntu" mode .
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   can you paste the url here ?
<DawnTreader777> url?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<DawnTreader777> i know what URL means, but that command did nothing...
<shadaloo> k1l_: it's sudo apt-get, that syntax doesn't work with apt alone
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<DawnTreader777> seriously, that command, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999, is doing nothing
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   ok, paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com then
<DawnTreader777> which for the sudo parted -l ? or the sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   the first
<DawnTreader777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24211131/
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   ok,  it's mounted where ? under /mnt ?   paste 'mount' command
<DawnTreader777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24211148/
<tilaioe> tour.ubuntu.com I installed blender--but can't open it? why?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   ls /media/Neven
<k1l_> tilaioe: that is not going to work like you want.
<DawnTreader777> yeah
<k1l_> tilaioe: use a live-usb or live-dvd (and that still will be slow with blender)
<DawnTreader777> it looks like a separate drive just like windows file explorer would show it...
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   your 2° is mounted under /media/Neven/something so you can  sudo rsync -avx /home/  /media/Neven/something
<DawnTreader777> ah
<DawnTreader777> does that something have to already exist or would it create the folder...
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   ls /media/Neven
<DawnTreader777> ok, that looks like it is working...
<DawnTreader777> there was one file or folder that it said something about permissions denied kind of thing...
<DawnTreader777> but everything seems to be syncing...
<DawnTreader777> and i spoke to soon
<DawnTreader777> some files/attrs were not transferred (See previous errors) (Code 23) at main.c(1060) [sender=3.0.7]
<DawnTreader777> i cant even go see what the error is because it is too far back in the screen lines buffer...
<bekks> So try again.
<bekks> And you will them again.
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   yes, because on ntfs there are no permissions
<DawnTreader777> sent 1684412178 bytes  received 84018 bytes  11821025.94 bytes/sec
<DawnTreader777> total size is 305779400038  speedup is 181.53
<DawnTreader777> oh
<DawnTreader777> so
<DawnTreader777> what do i do to fix this?
<bekks> DawnTreader777: To fix what?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   what's the use of that backup ?
<DawnTreader777> i am trying to get all the family pictures and music and stuff off that Ubuntu install
<bekks> DawnTreader777: And which filesystem are you using on your backup drive?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,  so you don't need your home, just the media files
<ioria> DawnTreader777,  put them in one folder and copy to the 2° drive
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   cp -R   myfolder/*  /media/Neven/something
<DawnTreader777> could it be crapping out because i used this with wine?
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   wine with what ?
<DawnTreader777> on this Ubuntu machine...
<ioria> DawnTreader777,   id think so
<DawnTreader777> yeah i remember now i had set up so that widnows XP folders like my documents and stuff were linked to folders like home/chris/ and so on...
<OnTheLake> help
<PipeItToDevNull>  That is descriptive
<ninjah> I just installed Apache on Ubuntu 16.04. I'm trying to get it to display an xml file. So far all I get is a blank page. Is there something I need to do for Apache to display xml files?
<nudoge> what is the error ninjah?
<DawnTreader777> i think it copied everything...
<DawnTreader777> or corrected an error and now everything that wasn't showing in the copied folder is now showing...
<DawnTreader777> going to verify
<ninjah> no error
<ninjah> just a blank page
<ninjah> I'm trying to take the xml file generated by an nmap scan and dump it into Apache so I can see it
<ninjah> No luck so far
<gigoplast__> hi
<nudoge> ninjah: here is my setup
<nudoge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24211379/
<gigoplast__> pls i need to find channel who discast bitcoin full node
<gigoplast__> have problenm on my nodejs
<k1l_> !alis | gigoplast__
<ubottu> gigoplast__: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ninjah> nudoge: Checking that out
<hiro_> So, just tried to install Nvidia's CUDA drivers for my graphics card and something went very wrong. I got an error message that seemed to imply that some important kernal modules were missing. I rebooted my computer and immediately got hit by a "system is running in low-graphics mode" error. Now I can't get the desktop to load at all. I've tried to uninstall cuda and nvidia drivers and reinstall the desktop, but nothing seems to work. 
<gigoplast__> freenode channel empty
<gigoplast__> nodejs pls
<k1l_> gigoplast__: use the alis bot like ubottu told you
<geirha> gigoplast__: #Node.js
<gigoplast__> thx
<hiro_> Does anyone know how I could get my desktop back? Thx :)
<gigoplast__> graphic pb
<nudoge> hiro_: what is wrong with it?
<hiro_> nudoge: I installed some cuda drivers and i think it wrecked some config. Now it only starts in "low-graphics mode", which means I can't access the desktop.
<nudoge> ewww,  did you try single-user/recovery mode and uninstall the drivers?
<Oer> hiro_, did you install linux-headers-generic ?
<hiro_> I can't get into recovery mode. I think I can get into a terminal again. I'll try to install linux-headers-generic
<Oer> ctrl alt F1, login, etc
<Oer> ctrl alt F7 to return to gui login
<hiro_> (installing ...)
<Oer> I am not sure, maybe you do need a reboot after that ..
<hiro_> one strange message: "unable to find ram disk that I know how to handle". gonna try a reboot ...
<Oer> maybe you had to install headers before installing the cuda package?
<hiro_> yeah, something is defnitely not right
<hiro_> still not getting through to the desktop
<hiro_> just get a blak screen
<ppf> hiro_: reinstall the driver
<hiro_> ppf: which one?
<ppf> nvidia
<hiro_> still getting the blank screen of death
<ppf> yes, boot into recovery and reinstall the driver
<nudoge> hiro_: are the tty's alive?  try crtl+alt+f2
<hiro_> they are
<ppf> fair enough, then reinstall the driver in the running system
<hiro_> can't find recovery mode, think it's some sort of dell base weirdness
<ppf> it's got nothing to do with the manufacturer
<nudoge> I believe its hold shift during boot to bring up the grub menu
<ppf> either way, if your system is booting, fair enough
<hiro_> installed the headers and nvidia-current but doesn't seem to work
<Ben64> hiro_: what exactly did you do
<hiro_> although I no longer get a warning about "low graphics mode"
<hiro_> just a blank screen
<hiro_> Ben64: I installed the cuda drivers for my nvidia GPU
<ppf> check dmesg for errors
<ppf> and paste those
<hiro_> I must have missed some setup bc it complained about missing modules and since then II can't get to the desktop
<Bashing-om> hiro_: nvidia-current is the 340 version driver, not likely the correct driver for your card .
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-current xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.134-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Spodermen_sweg> hey guys, I've been trying to recover my data from an encrypted (k)ubuntu  partition, but nothing seems to work... what's the standard way to do this? I've tried using ecryptfs-recover-private but that doesn't seem to work at all.
<Ben64> hiro_: that isn't very exact
<hiro_> Bashing-om: I'm on the GeForce GT 750M
<Spodermen_sweg> Also, would it be quicker to try reinstalling grub and trying to boot like that?
<hiro_> Ben64: Sorry
<ppf> Spodermen_sweg: how is the disk encryptet?
<ppf> s,t,d
<DawnTreader777> how do i do this:
<DawnTreader777> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/Neven/chris as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<DawnTreader777> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<DawnTreader777> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<hiro_> Ben64: I followed the instructions here: https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads for  x86 / ubuntu / 16.04 / .deb local
<DawnTreader777> when i open the smb.conf it opens as readonly
<Spodermen_sweg> you mean how did I encrypt it originally? I did it while installing kubuntu (the option that encrypts the home dir)
<hiro_> Ben64: All the steps
<Spodermen_sweg> I was young and foolish back then ;'(
<hiro_> Ben64: Then I rebooted my computer and I got the "low graphis mode error"
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Uh huh, : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us , Ya want the late(er) version driver . Try as ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Let the system choose what it thinks best from what it has to choose from .
<ppf> Spodermen_sweg: why did  ecryptfs-recover-private not work for you?
<hiro_> Bashing-om: thx, Ill give that a try
<Spodermen_sweg> ppf: I tried it again now and it returned "find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied"...
<ppf> using sudo?
<Spodermen_sweg> yeah...does it matter that I'm using a live usb to do this?
<hiro_> Bashing-om: "Warning: missing /lib/modules/4.4.0-38-generic"
<hiro_> These look like the errors I got when I installed cuda
<hiro_> A few other related depmod errors too
<DawnTreader777> "sudo rsync -avx" what does the -avx do?
<DawnTreader777> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<ppf> DawnTreader777: man rsync
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Looks like the kernels install(s) are broke . Got to fix that as a 1st priority . start: pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<ppf> Spodermen_sweg: is that a fatal error?
<ppf> or does it continue afterwards?
<DawnTreader777> i see some options there, but there is no "a" in the list
<Spodermen_sweg> ppf: yea, there is no further output (however, it does not explicitly say there is an error)
<DawnTreader777> and the rsync is still failing...
<DawnTreader777> :(
<ppf> DawnTreader777: -a is in there
<ppf> it's short for -archive
<compdoc> -a preserves the date and times, and permissions of the files
<hiro_> Bashing-om: unfortunately pasting might be impossible bc all I've got on my other laptop is a tty shell - I can't get the output to a browser
<DawnTreader777> oh
<ppf> hiro_: pipe it into pastebin
<DawnTreader777> there it is... duh
<hh2010> if i delete a UFW rule, does it automatically block that port?
<ppf> *pastebinit
<hh2010> i asked earlier but may have missed the answer, sorry
<Oer> DawnTreader777, as you try to write to ntfs, -a is useless as it does not take permissions
<DawnTreader777> yeah i kinda wonder if that is the problem
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Run in terminal : ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bashing-om> "sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 'and pass the resulting link back here ,
<hiro_> termbin.com/ybwx
<lerner> can you help me with iftop?
<hiro_> Bashing-om: termbin.com/k080
<Spodermen_sweg> how difficult is it to reinstall grub onto a partition from a liveUSB?
<userro>  I love Ubuntu
<nudoge> Spodermen_sweg: I used grub-install but I dont remember exactly how.
<userro>  do you?
<Spodermen_sweg> nudoge: did it give any problems? and if I stuff it up, will it prevent me from logging into windows?
<userro>  never mind :)
<nudoge> Spodermen_sweg: It will
<Spodermen_sweg> will I still be able to boot into windows via bios?
<nudoge> You might want to export the backup to another device that is not housing your primary boot record
<Bashing-om> hiro_: So far so good . As the package manager advises; ' sudo apt autoremove ' does what ?
<hiro_> Bashing-om: want me to termbin it?
<nudoge> Spodermen_sweg: grub-install will overwrite the bootloader; I dont recommend this; I would export want I need to mount on to a new disk.
<CrazyLikeAFox> So, I'm trying to get AMD proprietary graphics up and running on xubuntu 16.04, but I can't seem to figure out how to launch the catalyst control center, or see if it even installed correctly
<Spodermen_sweg> nudoge: You mean I should backup all my windows files before doing anything stupid? XD
<k1l_> CrazyLikeAFox: amd stopped making that
<Bashing-om> hiro_: If there is a "situation" then yes . pastebin that too .
<nudoge> Spodermen_sweg: nope,  Im saying you need to copy the kubuntu install to a new harddisk
<Spodermen_sweg> nudoge: I can't access the kubuntu /home though
<k1l_> CrazyLikeAFox: since 16.04 you dont use fglrx. if you dont have a pretty new card you can only use the free drivers now
<CrazyLikeAFox> Ahh, is there a similar tool around to tweak the gpu settings?
<yray> yray
<nudoge> boot from live USB and you should be able to complete the transfer.
<nudoge> it might even prompt for a password while in live usb
<CrazyLikeAFox> I do have a pretty new machine
<Spodermen_sweg> im currently running a liveUSB antergos, but I can't access the encrypted kubuntu
<CrazyLikeAFox> But not sure if I picked the right driver from AMD or if it's running correctly now
<k1l_> CrazyLikeAFox: did you already manually install stuff?
<hiro_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/v8jx
<nudoge> Spodermen_sweg: but, didnt you say it was a kubuntu partition?  I would try a live kubuntu and live ubuntu session
<Oer> !info driconfig
<ubottu> Package driconfig does not exist in yakkety
<Spodermen_sweg> nudoge: I did, but there was no difference
<Oer> !info driconf
<ubottu> driconf (source: driconf): DRI configuration applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-4 (yakkety), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<DawnTreader777> man what a mess...
<nudoge> :( can you still move the /home to a new device as a simple file transfer?
<DawnTreader777> copying files should be the easiest operation on earth...
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Again looks good . What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<CrazyLikeAFox> Machine: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834294362 ; Driver I picked, and isntalled via AMD's instructions http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<CrazyLikeAFox> k1l_: yes
<Spodermen_sweg> nudoge:  all that appears in the /home dir when I mount it is a desktop link to encryptfs, but that doesn't even work properly, it just returns a link to an empty dir
<Spodermen_sweg> is it possible to copy the content of a partition without accessing the content ... ?
<nudoge> hmmm. can you dd the /dev/mountpoint over to a new device?
<Spodermen_sweg> oooo I didn't think of that
<CrazyLikeAFox> dpkg reports version 16.60-379184 of amdgpu-pro installed
<Spodermen_sweg> would that help though? If I had a chunk of encrypted data sitting on my external?
<hiro_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/qzeh
<Oer> amdgpu <> amdgpu-pro
<nudoge> you would need to of a real path.  how big is the part and you can use dd over ssh
<nudoge> specify*
<nudoge> just remember that dd means disk-distroyer
<Bashing-om> hiro_: That do say that the nVidia driver is installed ( in a hybrid graphics machine - Intel as the on-die GPU ) // What results when re-booting now ?
<Spodermen_sweg> hmm well that's a problem
<nudoge> :/
<theorem> hmm
<Spodermen_sweg> hmm I thought ecryptfs-recover-private would work easily
<nudoge> Me too
<theorem> any clues why when selecting a bluetooth option the sound settings would prevent me from using it ?
<Bashing-om> hiro_: 2md thought ! what driver is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' .
<Bashing-om> 2nd*
<theorem> eg:  I go and change the bluetooth headset mode , and the audio sink changes.
<hiro_> Bashing-om: when I reboot I get: "The system is running in low-graphics mode, etc"
<CrazyLikeAFox> Oer: Huh?
<DawnTreader777> why would the drive show only 387mb of the 306GB that was copied to the drive...
<theorem> DawnTreader777: because it's in another partition ?
<theorem> how are you viewing it ?
<DawnTreader777> Ubuntu reports 306GB but my windows 10 shows only 387mb
<theorem> what app?
<nudoge> hiro_: you could open the tty again and run 'dmesg'
<DawnTreader777> but when i try to copy the folder it complains because the drive would be full
<DawnTreader777> if i copy it and then try to paste it it gives me an unexpected error and talks about 154GB of free space
<Oer> CrazyLikeAFox, you already have amdgpu standard loaded
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Same thought . what driver is currently installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' ?
<joelwallis> Hello. I'm trying to install PHP 5.6 into a Ubuntu machine but it seems that it has multiple versions available and is not being able to install just one of them
<hiro_> Cant get back to the tty's now
<DawnTreader777> it is like the files are all there but somehow or for some reason windows isn't seeing them
<joelwallis> How can I specify which specific version I want to install?
<DawnTreader777> i ran nirsoft's ntfslinksview to see if there were links... it showed nothing
<CrazyLikeAFox> Er, I installed over top of something else, and they're conflicting now?
<hiro_> Bashing-om: lost the tty's, they won't open now. I just get the error popup and after that, a blank screen.
<Spodermen_sweg> ok well it seems that I don't have a working bootloader, but grub terminal still shows up
<Oer> CrazyLikeAFox, amdgpu-pro does not bite, it is a binary which works on top of the open-source AMDGPU kernel driver. The driver provides OpenGL, OpenCL, Vulkan and VDPAU support.
<Spodermen_sweg> If I install ubuntu on another partition, will the new bootloader play nice with the old stuff?
<hiro_> Ah, got them back
<nudoge> hiro_: and dmesg might contain errors as well.
<CrazyLikeAFox> Oer: Any suggestions for a program to change the gpu settings and power management?
<hiro_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/x3aq
<CrazyLikeAFox> My cpu sees to be acting weird too though, different programs are reporting different clockrates
<Oer> CrazyLikeAFox, try driconf
<CrazyLikeAFox> something reported earlier that one core was at 2700 and 3 at 2400, now it's saying the whole chip at 1400
<CrazyLikeAFox> that ight be something set wrong in the bios though
<Oer> err that is not uncommon
<hiro_> nudoge: http://termbin.com/osbi
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375 xenial
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<ubottu> Package nvidia-375 does not exist in xenial
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: when it's done....say so
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375 yakkety
<ubottu> Package nvidia-375 does not exist in yakkety
<Bashing-om> hiro_: ^ OK, so how did you install the 375 version driver ? Is our trusted PPA at play here ?
<CrazyLikeAFox> graphics are broken, driconf returned an error when I started it
<CrazyLikeAFox> Driver "amdgpu" is not installed or does not support configuration.
<CrazyLikeAFox> Huh, when it stop being apt-get?
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: when it's done....say so
<CrazyLikeAFox> tatertots: that one didn't do anything, says they were the latest versions
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<hiro_> Bashing-om: I'm not sure I'm afraid. This is a work laptop which I did not setup. I did try to install nvidia-current this evening, though.
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: share url/link here
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: sounds like they were both already installed.....have we met before lol...j/k
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: share url/link here
<nudoge> did you already run   'apt-get purge nividia-current && apt-get install nvidia-current' ??  I think I missed that part
<nudoge> hiro_: *
<CrazyLikeAFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24211853/
<CrazyLikeAFox> tatertots: Don't think so, I usually lurk in #xubuntu :P
<Bashing-om> hiro_: K; let's then clear the air a bit ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . See where that 375 vrsion driver came from .
<hiro_> nudoge: something similar
<Bashing-om> nudoge: Careful here as nvidia-current is the 304 version driver . real old now .
<nudoge> Bashing-om: Thank you, I will remember that.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-current | nudoge
<ubottu> nudoge: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.134-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<hiro_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/4yv7
<nudoge> Its been a few years since i have had hiro_'s issue
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: that actually looks fine...give me a moment to scroll up to see what you actual problem statement was in your testimony
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: ah i see
<CrazyLikeAFox> Huh, the numbers that reports doesn't seem to match anything in the listing for this machine https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834294362
<hiro_> Bashing-om: when I tried to install cuda, I followed the insttructions here: https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: there is no more catylyst control center....you must be a long term amd gpu user accustomed to the old fglrx days
<nudoge> I 'fixed' it by not using non-free or propitiatory drivers.  The graphics didn't display at their best but I used that PC for like 3 years.
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: that is no more
<Bashing-om> hiro_: While I look, disable this source : deb file:///var/cuda-repo-8-0-local-ga2 / .
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: there is no little cute graphical utility now
<CrazyLikeAFox> Ahh, been on amd graphics since 14.04lts was the current one
<CrazyLikeAFox> this machine is the first real crack at 16.04 I've had
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: i can tell you're an old school fglrx user..nothing wrong with that..i am also
<CrazyLikeAFox> hrm, how would I go about forcing it to always use the main gpu and never throttle?
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: i miss that cute graphical utility also
<CrazyLikeAFox> I think my cpu is stuck on dynamic clock as well..
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: on most systems you can declare a primary gpu in bios, selecting PCI-E/PEG to declare if you want the "onboard gpu" or "add in" gpu to be the primary gpu
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Gimme a bit to catch up on your cuda link . Now what is "http://packages.elasticsearch.org/elasticsearch/1.5/debian" as I have no access to it . Are we mixing repos here ??? BAD BAd Bad if so .
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: but you may not even need to do that from the looks of your inxi
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: in terminal>   glxinfo|grep OpenGL|pastebinit
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: share url/link here
<CrazyLikeAFox> If I had known about the recent driver changes, I probally would've got the intel + nvidia model :x
<CrazyLikeAFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24212034/
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: in terminal>   DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo|grep OpenGL|pastebinit
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: share url/link here
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: at least you have a supported gpu....it could be worse...you could be using gallium as a glx renderer lol
<CrazyLikeAFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24212038/
<CrazyLikeAFox> those last two lines the order they were given
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: they both match...you're fine....you don't need to do anything
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: i'm in mourning with you over the loss of a gui utility...maybe amd will bless us with one as development of amdgpu-pro evolves
<hiro_> Bashing-om: that's for an app at work. not sure what you mean by mixing repos. is it for a different version of ubuntu?
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: but don't hold your breath
<CrazyLikeAFox> The bios on this laptop is very strange, and since my reboot the backlight for the keyboard is now acting up
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Remove: deb https://deb.nodesource.com/node_6.x wily main , [arch=i386,amd64] http://apt.nylas.com/ubuntu vivid main , // And I give up .. too many mixed repos " https://packagecloud.io/slacktechnologies/slack/debian/ jessie main " . I do not have any idea how one would fix this install .
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: there are some "options" some users are adding to xorg.conf like tear-free for example but still ...there's no gui utility anymore
<CrazyLikeAFox> The bios has settings for charging profiles and optional time scedules for when it'll charge. If you don't manually punch in your desired charge start and endpoints, it won't charge past 60% in any profile
<CrazyLikeAFox> and now for some reason the keyboard backlight keeps turning off, then turning back on when I start typing
<nudoge> is that a feature?
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: if you don't mind me asking what price range was that laptop in?  $400-$600 range or $600-$800 range or $800-$1000 range USD? or higher
<CrazyLikeAFox> It shouldn't be, but it is now..
<nudoge> lol
<CrazyLikeAFox> Just shy of $800
<CrazyLikeAFox> shipped with windows 10 on it, which I didn't allow to boot even once
<hiro_> Bashing-om: fair enough. thanks for the effort.
<CrazyLikeAFox> was gonna give the win10 key to a buddy that's into that sort of thing, but there wasn't even a key sticker on it, or key written anywhere on the box/included paperwork
<CrazyLikeAFox> Nor did it include install media or a manual -_-
<CrazyLikeAFox> just a sheet of paper that told you how to plug in the ac adapter and press the power button
<CrazyLikeAFox> (lol)
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Per debian .. Don't - just don't : https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian . The same applies to 'buntu .
<irc3k> doesn't it bother you that you're working as a community here, helping out others, contributing, coding etc.. while some MONKEY out there rape and live on tax money? serious question. Demotivating, I don't want to do FOSS anymore with people like that around.
<CrazyLikeAFox> tatertots: Thanks for the help
<tatertots> irc3k: don't worry about things..you have no "direct" control over...meaning anything outside of your physical body...take care
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: no problem my friend
<k1l> irc3k: that is not a topic for this channel. please keep this channel for technical support only.
<Bashing-om> hiro_: Unforunately mixing repos and distro repos then the packages are in a mess , I know of no way to straighten them back up . I have never heard of anyone who can ( or is willing to put forth the effort to try ) .
<CrazyLikeAFox> My drivers didn't change any, but I know they're running now, and that catalyst is now a fever dream
<alien__> friends, I am having trouble logging in a site while using ubuntu. I can log in on a Windows machine though. Any tip?
<tatertots> CrazyLikeAFox: don't bring it up...the word catalyst makes me sad
<CrazyLikeAFox> Maybe I'll stick 14.04 on here too to play with, I partitioned for 3 linux installs
<CrazyLikeAFox> I have one to try and get win7 on, but the last time I tried I couldn't get networking enabled
<hiro_> Bashing-om: Sure. Do you reckon my best bet is to delete them and try a boot-repair?
<hiro_> Or wipe everything and start again?
 * CrazyLikeAFox ponders what other linux flavor to try
<CrazyLikeAFox> Is there a distro of Arch with xfce as the default gui?
<k1l> CrazyLikeAFox: there is xubuntu
<Bashing-om> hiro_: I know of no way out . Back up your data and re-install . IF the debian packages are not available in ubuntu and you must have them ,, install debian . That is the best advise I can offer , Other's may have different opions .
<k1l> for other linux distributions ask ##linux or the distributions support
<CrazyLikeAFox> xubuntu is what I'm on right now, been on it since jaunty
<AltDelete> Hi all, quick question: About to install 16.10 server on a 2011 mac mini. Intend on it being the sole OS on the machine. Anything I need to consider RE wireless network adapter? Eventually this will be shipped to a colo facility
<AltDelete> sorry, 16.04 server **
<Bashing-om> hiro_: I am of the opinion that if we can fix one thing in the current install there will be myriads of other issues popping up as we fix one others will come up . RE-install is by far the better course here . And this is one of those rare times I will say that .
<vvvv> elky: hello
<elky> hi yehai, please don't do silly things here
<vvvv> elky: hi please shut up
<beergetarian> ?
<elky> beergetarian: he's been screaming abuse at me in pm for the past hour ;)
<beergetarian> elky, hehehe- I saw a red warning and thought it was refering to mw
<beergetarian> mw
<beergetarian> me
<lol_> hi guys
#ubuntu 2018-03-12
<UserUS> Anyone install a Display Link driver for usb to hdmi here?
<vfw> on3pk: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<UserUS> 16 LTS
<on3pk> vfw, some weird minimal version setup by my host
<dnter> hello
<dnter> can I ask how to run a gui apps (GNS3) inside the LXD ?
<on3pk> ok.  I might use centos, because that can complete the update
<on3pk> Yikes
<Nokaji> vfw: Hiyas, .... juat wanted to say a big THANKS, opted for WiFi File Transfer and it is by far the easiest, which means I will use it way more often too :)
<Nokaji> I won't ping Jeremy_31 in case he is busy but thanks to you too (actually seems he's moved on)
<PhazonicRidley> hello, i just installed xubuntu and was wondering how to activate the wifi menu
<arooni> id like to write some blogs posts;  is vim a good editor for that or are there better options
<TemperedSoul> hey whats up
<TemperedSoul> I have an ubuntu question
<Butterfly_> just ask
<TemperedSoul> thanks... so i just downloaded the newest .iso and installed Ubuntu into a vm using Virtual Box... When I added a pgp key using seahorse aka password n keys, i had to export my key to add it into gpg.  arnt they supposed to be linked?
<operator-error> Does anyone know when 18.04 will be coming out (roughly)?
<Butterfly_> operator-error : may/june i believe
<vlt> operator-error: In 04-2018
<Butterfly_> oh earlier
<operator-error> Cool.  Thanks.
<Bashing-om> operator-error: Yhe hint is in the relese designation .. 18.04 == April (04) of 2018 - somtime .
<Butterfly_> oh lol, never realized that :D
<operator-error> Bashing-om: Doh!  I actually had no idea that the ".04" referred to a date. :)
<Bashing-om> operator-error: Just goes to show, there is a lot to learn ... and believe me ..none of us know it all .
<Butterfly_> the strength of a community is the combined knowledge of all it's members :)
<Bashing-om> Butterfly_: Shared knowledge .. closed source systems are not as much fun :)
<Butterfly_> true :)
<TemperedSoul> anyone know why openpgp wont work in ubuntu's newest release
<TemperedSoul> anyone
<TemperedSoul> bueller
<Zythyr> Need help starting a service after decrypting a partition. My service is NOT starting. More details here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1013627/how-to-automatically-start-a-service-after-manually-decrypting-home-partition
<MeaCulpa> someone was illegally using my nick I hope they weren't in here behaving poorly
<MeaCulpa> or even worse than I :)
<donofrio_> How would I heal my ssh keys?  https://apaste.info/yjmF right now I cannot ssh to localhost ;(
<bcpoi> hello
<bcpoi> everytime I search on firefox there is something on the end on the address bar which is the '&t=canonical&ia=web'
<bcpoi> what does it mean?
<operator-error> bcpoi: probably means canonical is spying on you :)
<cfhowlett> !fud | operator-error
<ubottu> operator-error: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<cfhowlett> t=canonical is a partner tag that allows Ubuntu to generate revenue from searches on DuckDuckGo that use Ubuntu (anonymously)
<cfhowlett> &ia=web - the ia is short for "instant access"
<bcpoi> what does it mean? that i'm not secured?
<cfhowlett> nothing to do with security.  it's an anonymous tag
<operator-error> cfhowlett: has that something to do with running the Unity desktop?  Because I'm using Kubuntu, and I get no such "canonical" tag in my search results in DuckDuckGo.
<cfhowlett> nothing to do with unity at all.  it's browswer generated and is generated by ALL browsers
<cfhowlett> but I'll verify DDG
<operator-error> yeah, because I'm using stock firefox from the repository (in KDE) and I'm not getting that tag
<cfhowlett> huh.  Ubuntustudio 16.04 + DDG = https://duckduckgo.com/?q=peace+love+harmony&t=canonical&ia=web
<cfhowlett> FFox + DDG search engine
<bcpoi> cfhowlett how can I disable that?
<operator-error> hmm... I'm using 16.04 Kubuntu and here's the result I get searching mittens:  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mittens&t=hg&ia=web
<Ben64> operator-error: are you typing 'mittens' directly into the address bar
<operator-error> Ben64: no, I'm typing it in the search bar on the page
<Ben64> well that's not what was being discussed
<cfhowlett> not sure you can disable according to this.  https://qph.ec.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-764c461fa18fbd81ce6413de57d7b423
<operator-error> ahh, now when I type my search in the address bar I get:  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mittens&t=canonical&ia=web
<cfhowlett> in any case, as the info being passed is anonymized ... ?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<paris> hi
<zzo38> How to get bold Japanese text to display correctly on Firefox? It displays correctly if it isn't bold.
<Butterfly_> zzo38 : are you running the latest firefox ?
<zzo38> Butterfly_: No, the extensions I want to use will not work in the latest Firefox
<Butterfly_> which extension is that ?
<Butterfly_> maybe there's an alternative that does work with the latest firefox
<zzo38> All of them; userChrome.js is one
<Butterfly_> i had to change some extensions myself in the last few months, but some extensions were even better than the original i was using
<Butterfly_> zzo38 : doesn't User-Agent Switcher do the same ?
<zzo38> There is also Classic Theme Restorer, OverbiteFF (although it has some problems and I should write my own), Status-4-Evar, etc
<Butterfly_> there is OverbiteWX ? maybe something similar ?
<zzo38> And, no, User-Agent Switcher is not the same as userChrome.js. However, the Rewrite HTTP Headers extension (which I also have) does the same as User-Agent Switcher (and more).
<Butterfly_> right
<Butterfly_> i guess you have too many extensions to actually make the switch to latest firefox :)
<Butterfly_> not sure if your firefox issue is a bug that has been resolved in newer versions ?
<Butterfly_> which site did you have this problem on? maybe i can have a look
<zzo38> Butterfly_: Wikipedia, although it applies to any bold Japanese text displayed by Firefox as far as I can tell. If the text is copied and pasted into the location bar or something else that isn't bold, it displays correctly.
<Butterfly_> let me find a page
<zzo38> The problem is only with bold Japanese text; non-bold Japanese text and bold non-Japanese text both work correctly.
<Butterfly_> i don't really see much strange in wikipedia in japanese, although i don't know japanese, so i might not spot what you're spotting
<jas_> hey
<zzo38> Do you have any Japanese fonts installed? I think the problem might be with the fonts.
<Butterfly_> zzo38 : it seems to display correctly, i didn't install additional fonts, but it seems perfectly japanese to me
<jas_> So the unity dm doesn't seem to start upon system boot. I don't know what's causing it. For now, i'm launching folders and the browser using the terminal. I'm not able to move the windows using the cursor too. Do I have to restart any service or are there any other options?
<Butterfly_> i'm using Linux Mint though, not Ubuntu
<jas_> hello?
<zzo38> Butterfly_: Do you know anything about how it decides what fonts to use?
<Butterfly_> zzo38 : not entirely to be honest
<zzo38> jas_: I don't know; I don't use Unity. But if you can't move windows, that suggest perhaps the window manager is not installed or is not configured.
<EriC^> jas_: does the guest account work?
<zzo38> (Although the window manager ought to be installed by default)
<jas_> EriC^: Yes, it does.
<EriC^^> jas_: try "dconf reset -f /org/compiz"
<EriC^^> jas_: and "rm ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1"
<jas_> EriC^^: crap! i'm not able to move to the terminal. lemme log back in.
<zzo38> You can also push CTRL+ALT+F2 or another function key to login to the text screen (and then CTRL+ALT+F8, or possibly a different function key on your computer, switches back to the X windows)
<jas_> Hey EriC^^
<jas_> It seems it is a directory
<EriC^^> jas_: oh, yeah, type "rm -r ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1"
<zzo38> You can also push CTRL+ALT+F2 or another function key to login to the text screen (and then CTRL+ALT+F8, or possibly a different function key on your computer, switches back to X Windows). You can see if that works
<zzo38> (Although you would still have to restart it probably in order for the changes to take effect)
<jas_> EriC^^: you want me to delete the compiz dir and config/compiz-1 dir?
<EriC^^> jas_: yeah
<jas_> Fine
<EriC^^> jas_: did you tr dconf reset -f /org/compiz /
<EriC^^> jas_: did you tr dconf reset -f /org/compiz ?
<jas_> Done
<jas_> EriC^^: yes I've done the dconf step first and then I deleted the two files
<EriC^^> jas_: ok try logging back in
<jas_> Ok
<jas_> EriC^^: nope it doesn't seem to work.
<donofrio> anyone got an idea of how I can fix this ssh issue? https://apaste.info/yjmF
<EriC^^> jas_: try "mv ~/.cache ~/.cache.old"
<EriC^^> jas_: also "mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.old"
<jas_> .cache is a folder
<jas_> EriC^^: it's a folder you want me to move the folder
<EriC^^> jas_: yes
<EriC^^> essentially renaming it
<jas_> So rename the .cache folder to .cache folder to cache.old?
<mau> hello.
<mau> I have an partition that is mounted at ~/development but I have to chown each time I boot. Is there any work-around?
<jas_> EriC^^: Done both the cache and the gconf
<EriC^^> donofrio: seems like the private key is invalid cause it's attempting to offer it as public key
<donofrio> EriC^^, howto fix?
<EriC^^> mau: what filesystem is it?
<EriC^^> jas_: try to login again
<donofrio> hu?
<donofrio> EriC^^, hu?
<EriC^^> donofrio: did you add the public key to the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file?
<donofrio> Not done anything yet
<EriC^^> donofrio: ok, type "ssh-copy-id localhost"
<mau> EriC^^, ext4. Apparently that seem to be the problem
<jas_> EriC^^: Thanks a lot mate! It worked. Is there anything else I should do after this? And what might have caused the problem.?
<EriC^^> mau: no, that shouldn't be a problem ext4 uses permissions
<EriC^^> mau: are you certain it's ext4?
<donofrio> EriC^^, https://apaste.info/iupp
<EriC^^> jas_: no problem, nah you should be good, no idea to be honest
<jas_>  EriC^^: fine, thanks again
<Draconiator> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/seagate-unveils-60tb-ssd-the-worlds-largest-hard-drive/ - Yeesh, this probably would sell for 50 grand.
<EriC^^> donofrio: try "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<mau> EriC^^: I formatted it as ext4 and Disks confirms that it's ext4. When I try to use uid=1000,gid=1000I get "bad options"
<EriC^^> mau: yeah, ext4 saves the permissions
<mau> EriC^^: then I don't understand what I'm supposed to do
<EriC^^> mau: what exactly are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> mau: with the filesystem mounted, sudo chown -R <user>: /mountpoint should change the permissions, and upon unmounting and remounting they'll stick
<mau> EriC^^: oh, I didn't know that
<mau> EriC^^: then I'll be fine
<mau> EriC^^: I misunderstood what I read on the web and what you told me
<mau> EriC^^: thanks for your patience
<EriC^^> mau: no problem
<mau> EriC^^: :-)
<EriC^^> :)
<donofrio> EriC^^, https://apaste.info/HAs5
<EriC^^> donofrio: type "chmod 750 ~" and "chmod 700 ~/.ssh" and "chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<EriC^^> donofrio: try again with "ssh localhost -vvv" if it doesn't work and paste the output
<donofrio> EriC^^, https://apaste.info/ys7M
<EriC^^> donofrio: my bad, type "rm ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<EriC^^> donofrio: we should copy the public key not private one
<EriC^^> donofrio: type "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<EriC^^> "chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<donofrio> that worked
<EriC^^> great
<xeon> hi is anyone on?
<donofrio> EriC^^, thank you for your time
<xeon> sorry haha?
<EriC^^> donofrio: no problem
<u0_a114> exit
<riza> hi
<donofrio> EriC^^, the reason I wanted to get ssh is cause I thought this I needed this to resolve this issue but nope ;( https://apaste.info/Akyj
<Guest73> hi when I open raw images in Ubuntu(default image viewer, darktable), it has reddish tint. It works fine with lightzone and in windows(lightroom). How do I fix it?
<Guest73> Please let me know if anybody finds the solution to the problem.
<donofrio> anyone know of a fix for this ipc message
<GizmoRomick> Could I get some help please?  I re-installed openmediavault on my NAS, and now when I try to connect over SMB/CIFS, I get Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection refused.  Any idea why that would be?  The configuration is pretty close as far as I can tell
<donofrio> anyone know how I can get add-repo working I keep getting this gpg message - https://apaste.info/yb2I
<Guest73> more problems, less solution... :(
<tardis_travler> hello
<tardis_travler> helo
<djdduty> Is there any way with gnome 3 on 17.10 to get different wallpapers on each monitor?
<djdduty> Online only suggests using nitrogen but it doesn't seem to have a monitor option when using gnome 3
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to make an edit to my kernel.configuration file but i can't find it in my system in what folder would it be located
<ghostnik11> is kconfig the same thing as kernel .config
<ghostnik11> please i am trying to patch something into my kernel
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, the config file for kernels installed from the repositories are in /boot
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, thats where i will find it will look now but i am looking for kernel .config
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, config-4.13.1-...generic should be it correct?
<segersjerry> check with uname -a
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, yeah i found it bro, thanks a lot now i can change the config_i2c and pmw values
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, :)
<ghostnik11> okay i have made the changes in my kernel configuration file located in boot. how can i check that its working? in terminal do i need to run a command to restart computer or tell it that i made changes to the kernel configuration file. should i just reboot?
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, not 100% sure, but I think you would have to use it to compile a new kernel for the changes to do anything. You probably want to change something in /proc to make it work the way you're talking
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, these are the steps i am following: https://github.com/Asus-T100/kernel/wiki/Compiling-the-kernel-for-T100TAF
<ghostnik11> i segersjerry the section for screen brightness and power savings, i made my hex and also made the changes to the kernel configuartion file and just installed iio-sensor-proxy via synaptic
<lotuspsychje> we dont reccomend compiling, use !mainline instead
<segersjerry> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, yeah but this is for a specific 2 in 1 tablet = asus t100taf would kernel mainline builds have the changes i am trying to do already in kernels for this particular 2 in 1 tablet segersjerry
<segersjerry> lotuspsychje, thanks. ghostnik11 there you go, try the latest kernel, but to follow those instructions you have to compile the kernel and patch it
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, possibly, I would try it.
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, yeah i am at the last step now which is to compile as i made all the other steps just need to compile then possilbe patch it for auto screen brightness and i should get amazing battery life and power saving
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: is this machine arm based?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, no its an intel but a baytrail cpu
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, lotuspsychje say i wanted to grab from the main line do i just run it through terminal or is it easier from the website to get the kernel?
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, no clue here.
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, yeah but now i want to grab one of the main line kernels? like i want to download it to my system
<ZaZaQ> hey
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, would this work sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.95... etc?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, i needed the wget command
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, it looks to me like you want to grab whichever .deb file and install it manually with dpkg or gdebi
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, well i want the kernel 4.9.54 file b/c from the google plus group they say 4.9 kernels work best with this particular 2 in 1 asus tablet
<nsei> hi guys
<ZaZaQ> hi nsei
<JimBuntu> heya
<ZaZaQ> whats up
<JimBuntu> not much, up a little bit early, you
<JimBuntu> ?
<ZaZaQ> just bored
<ZaZaQ> i just downloaded hexchat
<ZaZaQ> it seems good
<JimBuntu> Yeah, I feel the boredom bug a bit often... hobbies help
<ZaZaQ> lol like ubuntu?
<JimBuntu> ZaZaQ, I prefer XChat, although, it's been a while since I compared
<EgoAleSum> hi, when using cloud-init with Ubuntu, how can I install a DEB package from a URL? (not in a repo)
<ZaZaQ> Well, i used irssi
<JimBuntu> I meant hobbies like archery or a garden... Gentoo if so inclines ;-)
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, I would try the latest 4.9.x and the latest non -rc version overall before I tried compiling my own.
<ZaZaQ> oh ic
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, yeah i will do that now but i need to grab it with wget first
<ZaZaQ> well the fork of xchat is hexchat :P
<ZaZaQ> because xchat doesnt get updated
<ghostnik11>  wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.54/^Cnux-headers-4.9.54-040954_4.9.54-040954.201711052237_all.deb does that look legit?
<Amm0n> xchat is dead since 2010
<ZaZaQ> yeah
<JimBuntu> Amm0n, not true... the version I use was updated in 2014
<ZaZaQ> brb
<JimBuntu> I do admit it is currently "discontinued"
<Amm0n> last official release is from 2010, dunno what version you got
<JimBuntu> Version 2.8.8
<JimBuntu> Which is from 2010
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, that command didn't work to get a 4.9.x kernel
<EgoAleSum> when using cloud-init with Ubuntu, how can I install a DEB package from a URL? (not in a repo)
<JimBuntu> EgoAleSum, Do you mean like... dpkg --install <filename> ?
<ZaZaQ> i'm back
<JimBuntu> wb ZaZaQ
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, is there some reason you are stopping at 4.9.54? 4.9 goes up to 87
<EgoAleSum> JimBuntu: yes, where do you put it in cloud-init? under runcmd? or is there a better way to do that (e.g. in the packages section)
<ZaZaQ> i'm using irssi now
<JimBuntu> Note: I am only partially awake,, and only a partially intelligent bot.
<ZaZaQ> what kind of hobbies you have?
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, okay thats cool, but i am trying to find a command for the 4.9.87 so i can get it and the wget command i ran didn't work
<ZaZaQ> I'm using the Ubuntu 18.04 beta
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, ok, you're intel I remember, are you 32 or 64 bit?
<JimBuntu> ZaZaQ, for 18.04, I would prefer #ubuntu+1
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, its a 64 bit
<ZaZaQ> you mean room?
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, I think you want wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.87/linux-headers-4.9.87-040987-generic_4.9.87-040987.201803111631_amd64.deb
<segersjerry> oops, no
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, i just downloaded that using terminal but i need also 2 more
<ghostnik11> header and the image, i think segersjerry
<necm> hi
<ShriHari> hi necm
<necm> hey is there anyone american?
<necm> i  live in montana
<ZaZaQ> where is montana?
<segersjerry> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.87/linux-headers-4.9.87-040987_4.9.87-040987.201803111631_all.deb  and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.87/linux-image-4.9.87-040987-generic_4.9.87-040987.201803111631_amd64.deb  seem to complete the set. I've never done this before though
<JimBuntu> necm, yes
<ShriHari> wassup necm from montana ?
<necm> ZaZaQ: USA
<necm> nort side
<necm> north side
<necm> in billings
<ZaZaQ> oh its near idaho
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, thanks bro
<necm> hey dude what u doing over there
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, glad to help.
<necm> ZaZaQ
<necm> JimBuntu: are u in montana?
<JimBuntu> nacc, I am not in Montana :-/
<ZaZaQ> i live in California
<necm> cool city.ým in fucking getto man
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, on the mainline page for 4.9.87 it says to apply the patches from top order: do i need to do that or what i just downloaded will have the changes made already
<segersjerry> the .debs already have that
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, ^
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, okay and hopefully once i install kernel and restart stuff like powersaver and auto screen brightness should work?
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, right, if not I'd try latest before the -rc versions (release candidate)
<ShriHari> hi
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, the only other thing is that i don't have grub properly working. i get booted to a grub that is with uefi or something like that. is there a way that i can set grub as default, i did make changes in grub.cfg
<segersjerry> ghostnik11, that is black magic to me, sorry.
<ZaZaQ> hih shrihari
<ZaZaQ> oh room is quiet now
<rts-sander> hey my computer froze on friday evening, had to hold the power button to forcefully reboot it this morning
<ZaZaQ> ok
<rts-sander> in /var/log/syslog lines stopped appearing at that time, where else to look what happened?
<ShriHari> rts-sander :  /var/log/deug
<ShriHari> debug
<rts-sander> /var/log/debug: No such file or directory
<ShriHari> rts ?
<ghostnik11> segersjerry, hey i did everything will restart and see if i will have grub back to normal and be booted into 4.9.87 kernel. thanks for everything
<segersjerry> I'll be here
<segersjerry> good luck
<rts-sander> ShriHari,  /var/log/debug: No such file or directory
<ZaZaQ> is 4.9.87 a beta kernel?
<rts-sander> ShriHari, I don't seem to be having the file
<ShriHari> rts .. ok
<segersjerry> ZaZaQ, It's the latest 4.9 from mainline
<ZaZaQ> oh ok
<rts-sander> also looked at /var/log/kern but learned nothing
<rts-sander> maybe a freak accident?
<ShriHari> grep for that time in /var/log/*
<ZaZaQ> i'm watching mr. robot
<Butterfly_> which season ZaZaQ ?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ZaZaQ Butterfly_
<ubottu> ZaZaQ Butterfly_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ShriHari> !ot | ZaZaQ Butterfly_
<ubottu> ZaZaQ Butterfly_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JimBuntu> ZaZaQ, come on over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<netochka> I'm looking for a platform or app that has both features of a cloud space and also the option to add users who can manage the data on it or leave notes. a blockchain concept or something like that. and also security and encryption is a factor of importance
<rts-sander> ShriHari, I'm only seeing auth.log and syslog
<JimBuntu> netochka, check #linux, please don't limit yourself to #ubuntu
<rts-sander> ah well it's the first this happened in 2 years so I'm dropping it
<netochka> JimBuntu: Ty. will do
<JimBuntu> netochka, I fogot, it's ##linux
<Mava> what might be the issue: my 11Tb local SAS storage is seen as 1.1Tb by fdisk  ?
<netochka> aha. ok
<netochka> JimBuntu: the issue i wrote is for #ubuntu offtopic.. right?
<JimBuntu> It could be... it's up to you netochka. I would suggest ##linux as there is no need to limit yourself to Ubuntu as a distro
<netochka> Got it. Thanks.
<_Marek_> id like to ask about mdadm and ubuntu live install - i had 4 disks as raid5 starting with sda
<_Marek_> sda sdb sdc sdd
<_Marek_> during installation ubuntu accidentally picked sda instead of sdf
<_Marek_> does ubuntu automatically recognize its a raid disk or did it just wipe one disk?
<vlt> _Marek_: `blkid` or `lsblk` might tell you.
<vlt> Mava: What does `blockdev --getsize64 /dev/your_device` say?
<Mava> vlt: 1.2 tb seems. quite odd
<Frankfurt_Soup> Hi guys just wondering, i have just done a fresh install of ubuntu server and on reboot the system is sitting at a black screen with just a flashing white cursor is that normal?
<fishie> my system date keeps resetting a few seconds after I change it. How do I stop that? I'm using Xubuntu.
<fishie> crap. I knew there was a synch option before. the help menu shows it but my actual settings menu doesn't have one.
<fishie> ah. it's there under "configuration". mine was already set to manual.
<pmppars> test
<pmppars> chanel
<fishie> uhg. I can't find anything in a web search. except stuff about using it with like a VM or dual-booting with Windows, neither of which applies to me.
<pagios_> hello everyyone, i am a developer and i would like to specialize n backend development. Specifically in how to write APIs in a correct,stable,correct way. I would like to understand how to architect my backend so that it can accomodate lot of client traffic as well as getcorrectly integrated with other API gateway for third party cloud providers. Do you recommend any nice book to read about architecting APIs on the backend?
<pagios_> Thank you for your time
<ducasse> pagios: that's not an ubuntu question, try a development channel
<Frankfurt_Soup> Guys whats a nice easy desktop to use with ubuntu server?
<guiverc> Frankfurt_Soup, no DE is lighter, and best in my opinion for servers. ssh into the box is quick, any graphic gui (esp. if decent resolution) just wastes bandwidth & slows ability to do anything
<_Marek_> thanks vlt :)
<guiverc> (by no DE I meant no gui)
<Frankfurt_Soup> Guiverc i see your point and i will mostly be admining the server from my phone via ssh but im still sorta new to linux so i guess a de is just my security blanket lol but yeah ill se how i go with just cli for now
<guiverc> the lightest mainstream DE is LXDE, above that is XFCE ... then there is a larger jump..  openbox & others can be lighter than LXDE but are less mainstream (subjective!)
<guiverc> gnome, kde, (even MATE now it is GTK+3) are heaver; mate is still slightly lighter though
<guiverc> (above meaning heavier, but maybe more features... - heaviest are mainstream gnome/kde..)
<Frankfurt_Soup> I think my main issue is file browsing but i guess i need to learn how to do it all in cli so now would be a great time to start
<vlt> Frankfurt_Soup: Have a look at "mc".
<guest-2JnRBG> привет чики
<guest-2JnRBG> ))
<Frankfurt_Soup> Guiverc thanks for the help
<guiverc> I have installed GUI's on some of mine, and have configured them so by default only CLI boots; but a change of runlevel enables gui ..
<Frankfurt_Soup> Mc? Is that another de?
<guiverc> (some of mine being home servers..)
<guest-2JnRBG> hellow guys
<Frankfurt_Soup> Hi guest-2JnRBG
<ducasse> Frankfurt_Soup: mc is a terminal-based file browser, ranger is another one
<Frankfurt_Soup> Ducasse ahh ok cool ill look in to them thanks
<vlt> Frankfurt_Soup: mc stands for Midnight Commander, a file browser.
<atif5> hi
<atif5> any human here
<guest-2JnRBG> hi man do you wonna some blue things with me??
<guest-2JnRBG> GachaSquad
<atif5> can any one help me
<atif5> i am new to irc
<Frankfurt_Soup> Vlt ok yeah i have heard of that then lol i think i tried it a little while back before the server got shut down
<guiverc> Frankfurt_Soup, if you're old like me - mc=midnight commander (old dos based file.man)
<vlt> atif5: Usually on IRC you ask your actual question and wait. If someone can help they will answer.
<guest-2JnRBG> why ALL ignores me?????
<guest-2JnRBG> PLS
<guest-2JnRBG> PLS
<guest-2JnRBG> PSL
<guest-2JnRBG> P[SL\P
<guest-2JnRBG> PSL
<ikonia> stop
<guiverc> atif5, if you have a ubuntu question; please just ask it.  if someone knows the answers, they'll reply.
<Frankfurt_Soup> Guiverc is it just the mc-data package? I just did sudo apt install mc and thats what it found
<atif5> i am thinking about switching to ubuntu
<atif5> from windows to ubuntu
<ducasse> Frankfurt_Soup: the package should just be called 'mc'
<guest-2JnRBG> S;
<guest-2JnRBG> S;
<guest-2JnRBG> S;
<guest-2JnRBG> S;
<ikonia> guest-2JnRBG: stop
<guest-2JnRBG> ;S
<ikonia> final warning
<guiverc> mc is available on supported versions of Ubuntu -- https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mc  (in universe repo - do you have it enabled?)
<Frankfurt_Soup> Ducasse ok it wants to install libssh2-1 mc-data and unzip
<ducasse> Frankfurt_Soup: sounds good
<Frankfurt_Soup> Guiverc idk i normally do that sort of thing via a gui
<Frankfurt_Soup> Ducasse ok cool ill install and see if it works lol
<PCatinean> If I have a command that launches a special shell and I want to feed some data into it, how can I achieve this using a bash script or using the CLI?
<Frankfurt_Soup> Ok yeah MC is perfect for what i need thanks peoples
<guiverc> atif5, sorry I don't see a question, just a statement or wish (switching from w to ubuntu)
<hhhh> trt hgfjd nhkjsdrhft  gkgfh b,msnoi glkhkjswahf wwe
<hhhh>  
<hhhh> ebgsjsd fgew,rasthoieqw fesdg
<ikonia> hhhh: stop
<hhhh> jwehr wehwgfsddashmdasnm s kefhrest\
<hhhh>  aesdh hsgdbfwmeyk,qhjha ggGHGGwe vfkjsadh fvkeawusdf \asj dfgdjsagf adsf c]
<hhhh> ]
<ikonia> hhhh: you will be muted if you continue
<hhhh>  
<atif5> wow
<PCatinean> not sure what was his plan to be honest
<atif5> al are bots
<ikonia> no they are not
<atif5> no human here ?
<ikonia> as you've been told earlier
<sveinse> How can I turn off the Gnome display configuration selector? (the one you get with Super+P)  It is buggy and it prevents me to set my own display configuration with xrandr on 17.10
<ikonia> atif5: you asked this earlier and was told, most are humans, ask your question
<bazhang> atif5, did you have an actual ubuntu tech support issue
<sveinse> This is growing so bad that multi-screen setup is becoming unusable :( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XDgUlVNVn0
<TJ-> sveinse: is the Xorg session being used? On 17.10 it'll default to Wayland rather than Xorg except on nvidia/proprietary, in which acse xrandr has no control
 * JimBuntu is not human... and understands delays responses,
<ikonia> sveinse: I'm curious to how you're logging in and changing the desktop settings when both keyboards and mouse are on the desk
 * TJ- is based on DuckDuckGo A.I. v0.6-rc3 :)
<JimBuntu> sveinse, 17.10? Do you expect it to be usable?
<sveinse> TJ-: this is with nvidia, so its Xorg I believe. The noveau drivers does not work with hybrid graphics. Or at least it works less
<JimBuntu> ikonia, I accomplish this via 'Synergy'
<TJ-> sveinse: what are you trying to do? multi-monitor, or *multi-seat* ?
<sveinse> TJ-: Multi monitor
<JimBuntu> 9 monitors, 3 computers... one KB/Mouse to rule them all!
<TJ-> sveinse: well, admittedly I've skipped 17.10 (only use LTS) but I have 6 monitors over 3 GPUs using nvidia GPUs and nouveau without a problem
<sveinse> The thing is that when GDM3 starts, everything is sunshine wrt screen setup and config. It's when Gnome starts, havoks breaks loose to the display configuration. I just want to leave it at what gdm3 is using. Possible?
<TJ-> sveinse: ahhh... there you have it "Gnome" - that went bad with multi-monitor way back in 2012 or earlier. I hit lots of bugs and brought them up with Gnome devs and got the response "we dont' support, or test, for multi-monitor support - in fact no Gnome dev at that time was even using multi-monitor)
<ikonia> I'm on gnome with 3 monitors without issue
<sveinse> TJ-: I tried 16.04, but I couldn't get the external screen working on this laptop, unfortunately. I'm waiting (in)patiently for 18.04 :D
<TJ-> sveinse: My system's use lightdm and usually XFCE or KDE/Plasma
 * JimBuntu has no issue with multi-monitor... multi-GPU
<sveinse> JimBuntu: Do you have a machine with hybrid graphics?
<JimBuntu> sveinse, I don't rely on on-board GPU.
<TJ-> sveinse: Optimus is the problem because there are so many  (bad) implementations of it, both in hardware and in drivers.
<sveinse> Somewhat ironically, but I bought this laptop because it was one of Canonical approved for Ubuntu types :P Lenovo P51
<TJ-> sveinse: orginally the GPU multiplexer was done in hardware and all was great, then the manuacturers wanted to save more cost so made it mux-less (no multiplexer) and that's when problems start.
 * JimBuntu loves their Lenovo with built-in Nvidia GPU
<sveinse> yup. ...if only gnome could let go of trying to set my config/resolution
<TJ-> sveinse: back to your orginal question... disabling the Gnome display config tool/applet - how does it interfere? does it over-ride your settings if you make changes?
<JimBuntu> I will admit that it's 3x the size of my Macbook Pro... then again, it whoops the MBP's butt in benchmarks
<sveinse> TJ-: Yes. Did you see my video above?
<TJ-> sveinse: when the applet is running have you checked the process list to identify the binary running it? if you can ID it, you could prevent that binary from being executed ... but I'd guess whatever is monitoring/changing is in the internal libraries rather than the GUI applet
<TJ-> sveinse: no; I don't touch Youtube
<sveinse> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XDgUlVNVn0 <-- the same thing happens if I set resolution with xrand or similar. It behaves like "Super+P" is pressed insanely fast and then after 10-20 sec settles on a setting which I didn't ask for
<sveinse> Disabling the service which is responsible for the "Super+P" functionalty would cetainly help
 * TJ- ponders the internals... I wonder if it uses DBus messaging and you could disrupt that
<sveinse> Because from my POV, xorg and the drivers seems to work, since I'm getting the config and resolution I want when gnome doesn't interfere.
<sveinse> I've deleted .config/monitors.xml a few times. That can help. Other times not
<TJ-> sveinse: I'm reading up on the codebase; it seems like it's an internal monitor monitoring ('scuse the pun!) library so it can automatically reconfigure the display when things are connected/disconnected, so might be harder to turn off
<sveinse> TJ-: but of course :P
<sveinse> For reference, what is this functionality called?
<sveinse> So I don't have to call it the-thing-you-get-when-pressing-Super-P
<TJ-> sveinse: I'd love to know too!
<sveinse> heh, got it
<TJ-> sveinse: this (later answers) seem to be relevant: https://askubuntu.com/questions/68463/how-to-disable-global-super-p-shortcut#68487
<sveinse> what will be the display system and desktop slated for 18.04?
<TJ-> sveinse: 18.04 default is Xorg with Gnome
<TJ-> sveinse: too many problems with the Gnome Mutter (Wayland) compositor still
<sveinse> TJ-: How's the maturity on nouveau with wayland?
<sveinse> ...using hybrid graphics
<TJ-> sveinse: no idea; not allowing any Wayland compositors on my systems; the protocol is too brain-dead and user-hostile
<sveinse> I see
<sveinse> That being said, and slightly OT, but I'd expect the nvidia drivers on Win10 to be more mature than what I'm experiencing in windows. They're not. In windows you cannot get full native resolution on the third screen when using 3 screens.
<TJ-> sveinse: that could well be a hardware limitation, if they're high-res there may simply not be enough VRAM or CRTC bandwidth for all 3 at native resolution
<sveinse> Some others at work has been bugging IT about it, and they've checked with Lenovo. Which claimed it to be a HW limitation. The funny thing is that I'm actually running this config in Xorg+nvidia without problems....
<TJ-> sveinse: if the driver by default wants to triple-buffer, then the amount of VRAM required for 3 might be too much
<sveinse> Since then I've learned that it works if the make of the external screen is the same model. If you mix and match using two different screens + the internal panel in the laptop, then it doesn't work
<sveinse> Anyhow, not an #ubuntu topic
<TJ-> sveinse: that's interesting; are they operating independently or is 1 mirrored?
<TJ-> sveinse: that kind of info is actually very useful for us in diagnosing obscure issues!
<sveinse> all three independently
<TJ-> sveinse: the only thing I can imagine as a restriction there would be if the 2 have to use the same EDID data - cannot imagine /why/ that would be though, I don't see any advantage
<sveinse> Apparently xorg is able to get the correct EDID and config for all screens
<akik> sveinse: maybe there's a similar thought process on windows driver side "who would ever need support for 3 displays?"
<sveinse> Unless of course there is a correlation between the "Super+P" issues I'm experiencing and the windows display config. That it works is just an illution
<TJ-> sveinse: Hmmm, for Windows, I wonder if it's that Nvidia arbitrary limitation to try to push customers to using Quadro hardware? I recall some time ago they did that for Linux - reduced the number of GPUs/monitors the linux driver would support so to keep existing functionality you could no longer update the driver
<sveinse> TJ-: hmm, it *is* GM206GLM [Quadro M2200 Mobile] I have
<ShriHari> you are eff'd then
<sveinse> ShriHari: eh?
<ShriHari> shah
<sveinse> Anyhow, I've turned off the automaitc activation of xrandr. Let's see if that fixes the display config mess
<NCC1701D> Hi
<ShriHari> Hi
<NCC1701D> So I need help finding a website editing tool to install on my web server.  I need one that is WYSIWYG... nice easy snap-in interface... but the files it outputs NEED to be .php.  So far all the ones I can find with a snap-in interface output .html files, then php code I put on the site won't work.
<TJ-> sveinse: took some time but I /think/ the name of the gnome component is monitor-manager-kms
<NCC1701D> By the way, bonus points for anyone who can figure out where my name came from.  It's really easy.
<bazhang> NCC1701D, how is that website editiong tool related to ubuntu support
<NCC1701D> I just always get really good help here.  Name a room I can take it to where I'll get equally good help and I'll go there.
<TJ-> NCC1701D: search for "linux php ide"
<bazhang> NCC1701D, /msg alis list term to find one
<akik> TJ-: do you have a link to that gnome external monitor discussion? i've used two displays since years and would like to understand why they think it's of little use
<Ben64> btw, you can have php code in a .html file
<TJ-> akik: you mean when I was told the devs weren't testing/using multi-monitors?
<akik> TJ-: yes
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<TJ-> akik: no; it was about 6 years ago now, and in an email exchange. I may have reported a related LP bug at the time but I can't remember.
<ShriHari> HELO ELO LO O
<bazhang> ShriHari, any ubuntu support issues?
<bazhang> ShriHari, please take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<ShriHari> Yes , something happened after running update-grub.
<ShriHari> Now system get stuck at grub >
<_Marek_> NCC1701D: ghost?
<bumblebee> hi. could you please tell me how to install a lexmark x1160 printer on linux (ubuntu/lubuntu)?
<_Marek_> bumblebee: does it have opne source drivers?
<bumblebee> _Marek_: i don't know
<bumblebee> where can i see that?
<_Marek_> bumblebee: seems like its impossible
<bumblebee> oh
<_Marek_> just google fro your printer model linux drivers
<bumblebee> http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=content&productCode=&segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_UK&id=RE108
<bumblebee> A Linux driver is not available for this printer.
<bumblebee> does this mean that i can't get it to work?
<_Marek_> most likely
<_Marek_> ive got a xerox .... (doesnt matter it doesnt work anyway)
<JimBuntu> bumblebee, You can get it to work if you write/modify the driver. Chances are, you can use a "compatible" driver though
<Ben64> it's a printer from over 10 years ago, i'd say the chances are slim
<BluesKaj> Lexmark has scanty linux support
<Ben64> that too
<bumblebee> JimBuntu: what do you mean bei "compatible driver"?
<bumblebee> bei=by
<_Marek_> bumblebee: a driver that is meant for more printer models
<TJ-> _Marek_: seems like there /was/ a community driver for it 18 years ago! https://www.openprinting.org/driver/lm1100/
<akik> bumblebee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<_Marek_> TJ-: it seems the situation hasnt changed that much
<JimBuntu> bumblebee, I mean there may be a universal type driver that works OK. I'm looking, sounds like TJ found something though
 * _Marek_ owns a xerox 3230 phaser
<TJ-> _Marek_: I'm not surprised; Lexmark never were good at providing/allowing Linux support
<JimBuntu> Lexmark != "good for much"
<_Marek_> it seems neither does xerox
<TJ-> _Marek_: printer vendors love lock-in
<_Marek_> TJ-: some do have oss drivers i think hp ddoes
<TJ-> _Marek_: I have HP and Samsung multi-function printer/scanner/fax/etc; HP  drivers are in Ubuntu, Samsumg provided by a 3rd party repo from someone who cares
<_Marek_> http://www.support.xerox.com/support/phaser-3020/downloads/enus.html?operatingSystem=linux&fileLanguage=en
<_Marek_> does someone understand? two packages which seem to be the same
<_Marek_> inside full of .so libs
<_Marek_> and it doesnt even work
<TJ-> _Marek_: looks like 2 titles for the same package. Compare the md5sum's of the 2 files see if they are identical
<_Marek_> my bet is they are
<_Marek_> point is they dont care
<Shibe> why can't I install wine32 on ubuntu? wine32-development:i386 : Depends: libwine-development:i386 (= 2.18-1) but it is not going to be installed
<EriC^^> Shibe: try sudo apt-get install libwine-development:i386
<Shibe> EriC^^: libwine-development:i386 : Depends: libmpg123-0:i386 (>= 1.13.7) but it is not going to be installed
<EriC^^> Shibe: try sudo apt-get install libmpg123-0:i386
<Shibe> EriC^^: it's asking me to remove just about everything
<Shibe> including ffmpeg and other stuff
<EriC^^> Shibe: odd, what does "sudo apt-get -f install" give?
<Shibe> EriC^^: does nothing?
<Shibe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<EriC^^> Shibe: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get install libmpg123-0:i386 ?
<EriC^^> i have it installed with ffmpeg as well
<EriC^^> the dependency for it is only libc6 and it has no 'conflicts with'
<Shibe> ericus: https://pastebin.com/raw/ZN4xYgVY
<Shibe> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/raw/ZN4xYgVY
<EriC^^> Shibe: aha, those are packages already in the 'autoremove' list
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<EriC^^> Shibe: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache show libmpg123-0:i386 ?
<Shibe> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/raw/gsbn1a9M
<EriC^^> odd, i wonder why apt wants to remove ffmpeg and the rest to install it
<EriC^^> Shibe: what does apt-cache policy libmpg123-0:i386 give?
<Shibe> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/raw/DDUM9jQg
<TJ-> EriC^^: there may be a related -dev package installed that has amd64/i386 conflicts
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh, so if a package that conflicts with libmpg123-0:i386 is installed, apt would also take that into consideration, not just libmpg123-0:i386 's info
<EriC^^> ?
<TJ-> EriC^^: it'll follow the dependency graph down to it's root, so if along the way there's a package declares a Conflicts: with the same package of the alternate archtiecture, it'll say it needs to remove everything of the alternate architecture to install the packages of the requested architecture - what a mouthful!
<EriC^^> Shibe: is other stuff being installed fine?
<TJ-> EriC^^: sometimes the apt option Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true can help
<Shibe> EriC^^: what do you mean?
<Shibe> I can install wine64 but not wine32
<EriC^^> TJ-: cool thanks
<EriC^^> Shibe: try with TJ- 's suggestion sudo apt-get -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install libmpg123-0:i386
<Shibe> EriC^^: should i post the output?
<EriC^^> yes
<Shibe> seem to be saying some kde packages are "broken"
<EriC^^> aha pastebin them
<Kristine> I seam to be having troubles in an ubuntu 17.10 server, previously i was using 16.04.4. My problem is that i used pointopoint in /etc/network/interfaces, what would the equiviliant be in netplay ?
<Shibe> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/raw/YasqFnfC
<EriC^^> Shibe: what does sudo apt-get install libmpg123-0:amd64 give?
<Shibe> EriC^^: libmpg123-0 is already the newest version (1.25.8-1~ubuntu17.10.1~ppa1).
<TJ-> Kristine: I'm not sure netplan has support for P-t-P yet; you're better off creating the /etc/systemd/network/ systemd.network config yourself
<EriC^^> Shibe: try apt-cache show libopenmpt0:amd64
<Shibe> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/raw/5iZAPv6U
<TJ-> EriC^^: looks like a PPA issue
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah
<BluesKaj> one can also use ifupdown and the interfaces file in place of netplan and network manager
<TJ-> BluesKaj: it's server; it has systemd-networkd, and on 17.10 ifupdown is no longer installed, deprecated
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ok, perhaps not for a server, but that setup works on my 17.10 desktop quite well
<EriC^^> Shibe: try to purge ppa's that you dont need
<EriC^^> Shibe: any reason you're using those repos instead of the official ubuntu ones?
<Shibe> EriC^^: which ones?
<Shibe> I have a kde unstable on on my system
<EriC^^> mirrors.nayatel.com/ubuntu
<Shibe> let me see which other ones I have
<Shibe> EriC^^: I was having download speed issues with the ubuntu ones
<Shibe> where as the nayatel mirror is in my region
<TJ-> BluesKaj: yeah, netplan is targeted more for 'standard' mass orchestrated virtual machine or container deployments
<EriC^^> Shibe: there's a program in ubuntu that checks for the fastest one close to you it might work
<EriC^^> Shibe: dash > software & updates > click on download from > other, select best server
<EriC^^> Shibe: what does 'apt-cache policy libmpg123-0:amd64' give?
<Shibe> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/raw/cbhvpqQ0
<Shibe> EriC^^: is there any way I can check which packages a certain repository provides?
<Shibe> I'm going through my ppas but I can't quite remember which ones  i need
<Shibe> and which I dont
<EriC^^> Shibe: sorry i got dc
<Shibe> EriC^^: I fixed it
<Tin_man> Shibe, try this link, might have what your looking for, not completely sure >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/8560/how-do-i-find-out-which-repository-a-package-comes-from
<Shibe> it was the vlc ppa causing it
<Shibe> it bundled libmpg123
<Shibe> using ppa-purge fixed it
<Shibe> thanks a lot for your patience EriC^^ !
<EriC^^> Shibe: great! no problem
<Netmage> Hello, I would like to create a .bash_aliases. For my alias I have a oneline script that includes the '. How can I add a aliases and use ' for the alias command and ' for the script ?
<akik> Netmage: use \'
<Netmage> alias youdl_audio-best='youtube-dl -x --audio-format "best" --audio-quality 0 -o \'~/Downloads/%(title)s.%(ext)s\''
<Netmage> Unfortunately. The \ does not work in this case
<akik> Netmage: my aliases are enclosed with ""
<akik> maybe that's the difference
<TJ-> Netmage: you've already used " once, does it not work if you use it again for that -o option ?
<VjdfMQ> hey all
<VjdfMQ> Trying to execute an application and gettng: exception inside UnhandledException handler: The type initializer for 'Ionic.Zip.ZipFile' threw an exception.
<VjdfMQ> Could it be because of OpenGL ?
<jkdr> How can I get intel video driver to work in Xorg so glxinfo shows using video card?
<jkdr> I created files /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-intel.conf and 10-i915.conf
<jkdr> I copied from 10-radeon.conf and changed references to intel and i915 accordingly
<jkdr> currently GLX is missing
<jkdr> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<NERD-k> How to input chinese when I in English Ubuntu
<z0> hi guys. im relatively new to ubuntu and i found a  mongodb deamon running that I have no idea why I installed. is there a way i can find why is it running and if its safe to purge?
<NERD-k> How to input chinese char when I'm using the english environment of Ubuntu 17.10???
<JimBuntu> z0, how about `sudo service mongod stop` and see if anything complains
<z0> nothing complaings
<z0> but im still afraid
<NERD-k> Somebody can slove my problem??
<NERD-k> OK, it can work now ...
<NERD-k> It cannot work jist now ...
<z0> JimBuntu: i've been doing apt-cache rdepends for 15 minutes now
<MarceeZ> Hello all i uninstalled one old thing what was related to firefox and now history and bookmarks not save in firefox
<MarceeZ> How to solve these problem
<NERD-k> Me? Do nothoing. Just reboot,
<JimBuntu> z0, Well, I can't (literally) figure out why you would be running MongoDB and not know it. I could only venture you installed it once upon a time to play with.
<NERD-k> I have no idea with this.
<JimBuntu> z0, I wouldn't consider MongoDB to be a common database option when installing something else.
<TJ-> z0: what have you experimented with recently? one possibility is wekan
<TJ-> z0: you could do "zgrep mongo /var/log/apt/history.*"
<erdem> the nodejs package is a bit old
<erdem> what would be the right way to get a newer one?
<JimBuntu> TJ-, or possibly even check out the `/var/log/mongodb/mongod.log` to see what ( if anything) has been running queries
<JimBuntu> z0, you could run `mongo` and then try `show dbs` to see the database names
<z0> JimBuntu: TJ-: i did all that. no relevant clues. just a lonely apt install mongodb-server in the middle of the afternoon 10 months ago... thanks guys.
<JimBuntu> z0, Yeah , sounds like it's safe to `chmod -x /etc/init.d/mongod*` then
<TJ-> z0: so now you have a date/time ... use that to narrow down what you were up to. Look in the same log-file around that install for other packages being installed, that may jog your memory, or you could scan the file-system iwth 'find' for files timestamped within a range of that time
<z0> oh man im getting that rush of a mistery to solve
<z0> but ive got work to do :x
<ioria> z0,   ' aptitude why mongodb-server '
<JimBuntu> z0, Why an app is installed that you don't remember installing sounds like a security related task (work)
<TJ-> Plus... inquistive minds want to know! :)
<z0> unfortunately this is not a work related server :D (im on lunch break)
<z0> however
<z0> i find it odd that
<JimBuntu> ancillary machines can still be work related, when it comes to security
<MarceeZ> I have Linux version 12.04LTS WHy i cant get newer version of firefox
<MarceeZ> ???
<z0> JimBuntu: how very persuasive of you
<z0> ok so
<MarceeZ> I havr firefox 52 version
<JimBuntu> MarceeZ, possily because the version of Ubuntu you have is VERY out of date and EOL.
<z0> 'apt-cache rdepends mongodb-server' lists libstdc++6
<z0> am i misinterpreting rdepends?
<MarceeZ> JimBuntu, Is it possible to upgrade linux version online without CD or something like that?
<ioria> yes
<JimBuntu> MarceeZ, yes.... ioria beat me to it
<JimBuntu> MarceeZ, first... make a backup of anything you value (just in-case)
<JimBuntu> MarceeZ, then... https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop
<MarceeZ> JimBuntu, ANd what i need to do?
<MarceeZ> ok
<EriC^^> MarceeZ: which ubuntu do you have right now?
<TJ-> z0: that's because libstdc++6 declares a Breaks: on mongodb
<JimBuntu> EriC^^, please make sure you are seated.... they have 12.04LTS
<EriC^^> JimBuntu: :)
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | MarceeZ have a look here
<ubottu> MarceeZ have a look here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MarceeZ> How to make backup simplest way?
<JimBuntu> MarceeZ, that is also discussed in the link I provided, probably also in the one from EriC^^
<z0> TJ-: ok now you lost me
<z0> where can i look up what that means?
<erdem> how do i get into nautilus preferences in xubuntu?
<erdem> am i missing a package?
<TJ-> z0: Do "apt-cache show libstdc++6" you'll see a line starts "Breaks:" with a long list of package(version)'s that library is incompatible with
 * z0 not clicking
<estudiante6> hellow
<TJ-> z0: it means that the libstc++6 ABI/API has changed so any packages linking to it expecting the older libstc++6 ABI/API will fails, so the libstdc++6 package declares it 'Breaks' specific package/versions so those won't be installed at the same time.
<z0> TJ-: still dont get why apt-cache lists libstdc++6 as a reverse dependency of mongodb-server. wouldn't this mean that libstdc++6 depends on mongodb-server (surely not). am i misinterpreting rdepends?
<TJ-> z0: Depends: Conflicts: Breaks: Recommends: Suggests: are all 'dependencies' in apt terms; that's why
<TJ-> z0: it implies some relationship between the packages
 * z0 clicks
<z0> did not know that. thanks
<TJ-> z0: yeah... first time I hit that I was puzzled for several hours :D
<dchotas> TJ-: Hey there, we chatted a couple days ago regarding a broken Ubuntu 16.04 after latest os updates, resulting in a broken DE. Here's the inotifywait output on the $HOME/config folder that you requested then: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3PmhNRdqSq/
<z0> i wont complain about 30m then
<TJ-> dchotas: ha! I need to consult my logs to refresh my memory
<TJ-> dchotas: OK, up to speed! We had another user with the same issue in the last 24 hours; took the quick solution there and did "mv $HOME/.config $HOME/.config.bak" - we did try to diff the clean recreated .config with .config.bak but couldn't isolate what causes the problem
<erdem> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/64ea0a9e719a8ea47de218d72fdd93e0
<erdem> any idea how to fix this problem?
<erdem> not able to install nextcloud-client-nemo
<TJ-> dchotas: interestingly your log ends with a huge amount of skypeforlinux going on
<TJ-> dchotas: hmmm, this one sounds like it might be related. what's in it? /home/fabio/.config/cairo-dock/current_theme/plug-ins/showDesktop/ OPEN showDesktop.conf
<Netmage> TJ-: Unfortunately it still doesn't work
<erdem> Package nemo-python is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<erdem> but its not showing which package
<erdem> how can i find out?
<ioria> erdem, you know it's not an ubuntu pkg
<dorian_> @search origine des victoires
<erdem> oh i see
<erdem> thank you
<oerheks> as of artful nemo-python is availale... https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/nemo-python
<dchotas> TJ-: I'll try .bak'ing the file and see how cairo behaves with a fresh file
<inviz> hi, any guide on internet how to install kernel 4.15 on 16.04?
<dchotas> TJ-: if that doesn't help i'ma try with a new .config folder like you suggested earlier
<scorpius2k1> anyone recommend a good dock app similar to docky that has a thumbnail preview?
<EriC^^> !mainline | inviz this might help
<ubottu> inviz this might help: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<EriC^^> !hwe | inviz possibly this too
<ubottu> inviz possibly this too: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<VjdfMQ> Hey all
<VjdfMQ> Is it possible to change OpenGL 2.1 to 3 ?
<VjdfMQ> Driver i915
<donofrio> where is the datavirt channel (on freenode or another host?)
<leftyfb> donofrio: datavirt? Also, try #freenode for such questions
<kostkon> VjdfMQ, if yu trying to play a steam game that requires opengl3+ you can put this in the Launch Options for the game: MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE=3.0 %command%
<donofrio> leftyfb, figured someone might run redhat datavirt on ubuntu
<leftyfb> what is datavirt?
<VjdfMQ> kostkon: Not the sateam, but GOG.com version
<VjdfMQ> steam *
<leftyfb> donofrio: do you mean libvirt?
<leftyfb> as in, kvm
<VjdfMQ> Is it possible to make the same via GOG.com version ?
<dchotas> TJ-: No bueno :( I tried "soft-deleting" both .config/cairo-dock and .config altogether. After soft-deleting .config and relogging the user through the dm i don't event get the unity dash or the top panel
<kostkon> VjdfMQ, try doing the same in the terminal, MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE=3.0 my_game_command, it might work
<kostkon> VjdfMQ, if it works, then update its .desktop file accordingly, if there is one
<zt> lkjhkop
<Phobia> hii
<mb_pants> Hi
<mb_pants> im triying to make a kickstart bootable usb, i have a problem in the %post section, i created user with useradd blabla -m dont create the folder
<mb_pants> is posible what i want?
<adac> For my 16.04 I'd like to install (downgrade) the kernel to "4.4.0-112-generic" Is that possible and if yes, how can I do that?
<bumbar__> i'm trying to set up openvpn server, and can connect to it on phone, but no traffic seems to passing through
<leftyfb> adac: why?
<adac> leftyfb, I would check if the newer kernel makes problems with my rancher installation
<adac> on my old hosts with that kernel it works fine
<adac> this new host has a newer one and there I have issues
<leftyfb> adac: is this an user in addition to the "user" section of your preseed/kickstart?
<adac> leftyfb, not sure If I can follow you
<leftyfb> sorry, wrong person
<leftyfb> mb_pants: is this an user in addition to the "user" section of your preseed/kickstart?
<leftyfb> adac: sudo apt install linux-image-4.4.0-112-generic
<mb_pants> no leftyfb i created in the %post section
<mb_pants> with useradd command
<adac> leftyfb, thanks!
<adac> leftyfb, ona  reboot it will use this kernel already right?
<leftyfb> mb_pants: why? use: user mynewuser --fullname "mynewuser" --password mypassword
<leftyfb> adac: only one way to find out
<adac> hehe
<leftyfb> adac: I don't think it will though
<adac> leftyfb, kk
<sin_dy> Test Test
<leftyfb> sin_dy: test failed
<mb_pants> leftyfb: because kickstart create users at finist, so i haev the same problem
<mb_pants> i the %post section the user not exists
<mb_pants> only root
<adac> leftyfb,
<adac> Run grub-set-default or grub-reboot (with sudo) with the number of the menu item to boot (the first item is 0). This command will change the default to the second item:
<adac> sudo grub-set-default 1
<adac> not sure how to find out the item numbers :D
<leftyfb> mb_pants: huh? You can create your user using the above command in your kickstart file I gave you
<leftyfb> mb_pants: do the above before %post
<abdhi> hi three
<abdhi> anyone here?
<leftyfb> !ask | abdhi
<ubottu> abdhi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mb_pants> leftyfb: i tryed both methods, i need to copy some files to the user folder in the %post section, if i do the cp /usb/folder/1 to /home/user in the %post section says that the user folder not exists. Neither kickstart either creating the user in the post section
<mb_pants> sorry for my english
<mb_pants> is not good
<adac> leftyfb, aha like this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/198027
<leftyfb> mb_pants: cp /usb/folder/1 /target/home/user
<leftyfb> mb_pants: during the install, your root filesystem is in /target
<mb_pants> i will try it
<mb_pants> thanks
<nacc> mb_pants: otherwise you're trying to modify the installer's image (i.e., the $user does not (correctly) exist in the installer's OS)
<a_> Hi I need help please
<mb_pants> leftyfb: i use %post --interpreter=/bin/bash so dont need to put /target/home
<leftyfb> !ask | a_
<ubottu> a_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mb_pants> onlye /home/user
<a_> okay
<bn_work> hi, does Canonical have any general usage stats on the different versions of Ubuntu?
<bn_work> I tried looking around on the web but couldn't really find any info on it.  Someone posted a similar question here but it has no answers:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/959570/telemetry-is-there-some-statistics-about-ubuntu-desktop-usage-provided-by-canon
<bumblebee> hi
<akik> bn_work: here are some stats https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<bumblebee> hi. can you please help me installing a printer (canon pixma mg2950) on lubuntu 16.04?
<a_> I wanted to extend the C in windows 7 and the operation was unsuccessful than I reboot and have the unknown file system entering grub rescue mode warning I have win 7 and solus budgie
<akik> bn_work: although you can't really get the info that you wanted from that. there'll be a new data collection system in the next version (18.04)
<a_> Now I want to do a clean install of win 7 and than I will install linux too
<adac> Hmm I now followed this:
<adac> https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/224708 but no luck, setting the GRUB_DEFAULT to 5 but still reboot does only boot the newest one
<a_> how can I do that in the bios menu there is a option to clean the ssd will that help  me?
<dorian_> @search weather
<leftyfb> dorian_: no
<leftyfb> a_: so do your clean install of Windows
<leftyfb> a_: nothing you have said has anything to do with ubuntu
<bn_work> akik: thanks, what units is the vertical scale in?
<a_> leftyfb I am a newbie and want to learn if I delete the ssd from bios can I install win 7 without grub error screen
<akik> bn_work: that's what i wondering about too :P
<leftyfb> a_: you want #microsoft
<leftyfb> a_: or #windows
<akik> a_: windows 7 will overwrite the mbr
<a_> and yes sorry I now only have a peppermint to work with and thought maybe can have advice fromhere
<akik> a_ will receive no support from ##windows
<leftyfb> akik: really?
<akik> leftyfb: well they think just like you, it's an ubuntu problem
<a_> I did a usb stick iso but only had the grub error screen but I can use live linux isos
<leftyfb> akik: not if they have the faintest idea about how a Windows installation works
<leftyfb> a_: just reinstall Windows .. it will wipe everything on the drive
<a_> I hate windows just keeping it for some official hardware programs which are not avaliable for linux
<a_> how about if I just install ubuntu on the entire ssd that can also solve the problem right
<leftyfb> a_: if you need Windows, reinstall Windows first
<a_> I know leftyfb
<a_> I can do another clean install later cause win 7 installing page is not launching when I use the win 7usb stick
<bn_work> akik: yeah, I'm having a hard time gleaning any useful #s from that :/  any rough estimate?  specifically I am curious about 14.04 LTS usage
<MarceeZ> Hi all i made problem. I have ubuntu 12.04LTS i make unity-reset but now disapears close minimiza icon toolbar
<MarceeZ> How to get back this toolbar? : (
<a_> thanks people
<a_> thanks leftyfb and akik
<akik> bn_work: sorry, no. there's also the popularity contest site but it hasn't been updated since 2016
<bn_work> popcorn?
<akik> almost :)
<akik> https://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<bn_work> akik: oops, that's what I meant :)  yeah, I looked at that earlier but couldn't figure out how to drill down to version :/
<kes0> Why is driver manager show fglrx drivers that downt work?
<kes0> Dont*
<mekhami> https://askubuntu.com/questions/683555/unable-to-install-python3-dev-ubuntu why am i still having this problem when i try to install python3-dev in 16.04
<Aleric> Every now and then copy&paste stops working... Currently, when I double click some text in a window it doesn't copy that anymore and the middle mouse button just keeps pasting the same thing :/.  I don't want to have to reboot every time... is there something that I can do to fix this?
<Aleric> window switching is broken too... ALT-TAB does nothing
<dchotas> TJ-: I've also tested creating a new user and this new user seems to work just fine, wether it's booting a Ubuntu session or a cairo dock session they both work. I've also noted that on my faulty user cairo complains of not finding compiz, while it's perfectly usable by a newly created user.
 * huggis 
<TJ-> dchotas: that's useful info, I wonder what's in it's config causing that
<Aleric> I fixed it... Alt-F2 and then type: kquitapp5 plasmashell && kstart plasmashell
<Aleric> After that copy&paste works again... so plasmashell is broken
<dchotas> TJ-: I've a plethora of things regarding config files, I tried copying ~/.config/cairo-dock from a newly created user to the faulty one or even hiding the .compiz and .config folders my moving to *.bak on the faulty user but that didn't help
<TheSHAD0W> Question: Will 17.10 update cleanly to 18.04 - at least, theoretically?
<dchotas> TJ-: would it be possible for compiz to keep some sort of user related configurations on it's own folders or some other system folder?
<TJ-> dchotas: yeah, it's been an elusive one to track down which is why we don't know yet
<TJ-> dchotas: I don't think so, that's the point of the per-user config, but if it did it'd likely be under /var/ somewhere
<oerheks> TheSHAD0W, sure, 'cleanly' as in you keep settings & data
<finder123> could anyone please explain why this is giving me permission denied error?
<finder123>  su; mkdir foo; chmod 777 foo; exit; ls foo
<oerheks> finder123, and the location of /foo is ??
<finder123> overheks, $HOME/foo
<oerheks> finder123, i thinkt you do not need (and the ubuntu way is 'sudo -i' ..)
<finder123> oerheks* sorry. I misspelled your nick
<oerheks> just mkdir foo, chmod 777 ~/foo
<tgm4883> and maybe drop the chmod 777, depending on what your end goal is
<TheSHAD0W> TY
<finder123> actually, i was trying to solve another problem.
<tgm4883> finder123: naturally
<finder123> su; mkdir /mnt/linux; losetup .... Linux.ext4; mount -t ext4 ... /mnt/linux; exit
<finder123> but after doing this, normal user cant write to the mounted folder.
<oerheks> su does something different than sudo -i, something with environment variables..
<tgm4883> I always find it a good idea to add "..." in place of some of the commands you're trying to run when asking for help
<finder123> it was /dev/loop0
<finder123> sorry :/
<finder123> thanks oerheks, let me duckduckgo more about that
<finder123> I have an ext4 formatted usb drive, which mounts fine and writeable when running as normal user in ubuntu. But when logged in as guest session, it says permission denied when opening the drive in file manager. Won't even list the directory contents.
<finder123> but a fat32 formatted drive works fine
<finder123> is this the intended behavior?
<oerheks> finder123, yes, soiunds normal to me, see this page, it may be a help https://askubuntu.com/questions/587247/how-to-create-a-ext4-partition-for-all-users
<finder123> So mounting the drive first as normal user and then chmod 777
<finder123> chmod 77 -R should do the trick. Right?
<finder123> 777*
<arthur_> Anyone got a public GPG/PGP Key? I would like to test email encryption.
<rvgate> its a trap
<arthur_> What is a trap?
<shazbotmcnasty> a device or enclosure designed to catch and retain animals, typically by allowing entry but not exit or by catching hold of a part of the body.
<shazbotmcnasty> or: a situation in which people lie in wait to make a surprise attack.
<arthur_> Thanks for the definition
<shazbotmcnasty> and there's one other definition.
<finder123> oerheks: I just read a little bit about sudo and su. su switches to the root user, while sudo -i gives a session where the user is not changed but is elevated to root privileges.
<TJ-> arthur_: try ubuntu@iam.tj if you want
<arthur_> Thanks, TJ. I will take a look now.
<finder123> oerheks: so su; mkdir creates a dir with user and group root:root while sudo -i; mkdir creates with finder:finder
<akik> finder123: sudo -i gives you the root user shell
<finder123> Regardless of whether a folder is owned by root or normal user, shouldn't a folder with drwxrwxrwx permission.be readable to all users?
<akik> finder123: commands you run after sudo -i create everything with root ownership
<TJ-> finder123: it depends on the parent directories too, the path up from /
<finder123> akik: oh. I think i got it wrong then. Let me dig a little bit more
<TJ-> finder123: the user needs to have +x (traverse) permission on all parent directories
<finder123> TJ-: I am in $HOME. But this gives me permission error. What is going on here? su; mkdir foo; chmod 777 foo; exit; ls foo
<finder123> ls -la . shows drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 Mar 12 22:26 foo
<TJ-> finder123: I'm not sure what problem you're trying to solve. If it is related to *mounting* an ext4 permissions, then it's the permissions *inside* the file-system, not those outside, that control access
<TJ-> finder123: which is why FAT works, since it has no concept of permissions attributes
<Alex98> register alex07101998 poboranu.alex@gmail.com
<finder123> TJ-: although I actually wanted to solve the ext4 mounting problem, now I am really curious about what is happening here in this simple case. I think there are some flaws in my understamding of unix file permissions.
<finder123> I would really appreciate if anyone could shed some light on the case
<TJ-> finder123: you've got 3 sets of permissions intersecting: 1) the mountpoint and directories leading up to it from / 2) the mount options that affect permissions, if any 3) the permissions in the file-system itself
<finder123> I see
<Exterminador> erm... I was trying to upgrade to Bionic Beaver (I know it's still development branch) but my Xubuntu just errored and it started it all again by itself (I'm upgrading from tty2). now it's removing 156 packages. is it reinstalling the OS from "scratch"?
<boot1> my auto is no longer working with ubuntu
<boot1> audio
<boot1> i have checked the speakers and confirmed they are connected to the sound card
<boot1> in the sound settings I have no output options
<boot1> it happened after using REISUB
<boot1> to reboot
<boot1> any suggestions would be appreciated
<boot1> I have tried reinstalling pulse audio with no success
<kidar> hi, need sone help in cloning 500gig hhd to 250gig hd. please let me know the command. need to clone ubuntu mate. Thanks kidar
<nicomachus> !info dd | kidar
<ubottu> kidar: Package dd does not exist in artful
<nicomachus> !dd | kidar
<nicomachus> hmmmm...
<lotus|BUG> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<lotus|BUG> also not
<kidar> repilacte from one machine to another
<TJ-> boot1: have you tried a cold power-off restart, possibly removing the battery for 1 minute if the PC has a removable battery?
<kidar> clone two machine one i5(500g) and the other xeon (250G)
<TJ-> kidar: do you want to do a bit-perfect clone, or just installed-packages + config + user data
<kidar> complete
<TJ-> kidar: well, 500G to 250G obviously doesn't fit, so something has to go
<TJ-> kidar: one approach is too boot the 500G system from a LiveISO, then use file-system resizing tools to shrink all file-systems to their minimum possible size, then if they're less than 250G they can be copied directly over
<kidar> ok thx will try
<boot1> TJ: I have restarted, it is a desktop
<boot1> im 90% sure but I will restart again
<boot1> no battery though
<albertoiNET> Hey, any can helpme with this issue. I can't adjust brightness in a laptop. More info in this ask:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th/1013767#1013767
<yaskina> anyone know why i can not install 18.04 on my netbook
<yaskina> guess no one here
<TJ-> !+1
<TJ-> hmmph
<TJ-> yaskina: try #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 issues
<yaskina> thanks
<kes0> YW
<ashutosh> Can someone tell me how do I register my username here?
<ikonia> !register | ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ashutosh> !register | ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh, please see my private message
<ashutosh> !register | ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh, please see my private message
<kes0> !fook
<pragmaticenigma> ashutosh, that is not how to register... look at the message ubottu sent you, it has the link with instructions on registering your nick here
<DrRoach> Hi can anybody here give me a hand getting mysql installed on Ubuntu 16.04?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I want to flush very large amount of text from clipboard to file. Now what?
<TheWild> gedit won't take it
<DrRoach> echo text > file.txt
<DrRoach> or >> I can't quite remember
<leftyfb> TheWild: xsel --clipboard --output > file
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | DrRoach
<ubottu> DrRoach: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<leftyfb> TheWild: out of curiosity, how did you get that much into the clipboard?
<DrRoach> I'm having issues installing, for some reason mysql-server-5.7 is failing installation
<DrRoach> I've never seen the error before
<lotuspsychje> DrRoach: check apt-cache search yourpackage
<leftyfb> DrRoach: please post your terminal with the command you're running along with the error message to pastebin
<TheWild> I copied a large Facebook group member list outer HTML
<lotuspsychje> DrRoach: and wich ubuntu version are you on?
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: he posted 16.04 earlier
<DrRoach> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> oh kk
<kes0> TheWild: Try nano
<DrRoach> getting error that mysql-server-5.7 isn't configured, maybe there's a way I can do that?
<leftyfb> DrRoach: please post your terminal with the command you're running along with the error message to pastebin
<DrRoach> kes0: *vim
<DrRoach> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/TaCPani7    thanks
<TheWild> neither nano is taking it :(
<kes0> DrRoach: Yes but nano is nice program
<leftyfb> TheWild: xsel --clipboard --output > file
<DrRoach> TheWild: try xclip -o > path
<DrRoach> https://askubuntu.com/questions/470652/how-can-i-paste-copied-clipboard-text-to-a-file-from-terminal
<leftyfb> DrRoach: please pastebin: systemctl status mysql.service
<DrRoach> kes0: I know, poor attemp at humour on my part
<DrRoach> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/6MNwsh4S
<TheWild> "xsel --clipboard --output" does not produce output
<leftyfb> TheWild: xsel --clipboard --output > file
<TheWild> "xclip -o": Error: target STRING not available
<TheWild> leftyfb: without > file it should print a thing to stdout
<leftyfb> TheWild: then are you sure you've got anything in your clipboard at the moment?
<leftyfb> TheWild: test it with a smaller copy
<TheWild> I'm not sure, there is "something", but some programs hang on it, some claim there was nothing.
<leftyfb> TheWild: test it with a smaller copy
<TheWild> I copied the HTML but before I tried to paste it, the firefox tab crashed. Could that be the issue?
<TheWild> like: the clipboard is a socket?
<leftyfb> could be
<leftyfb> again, test these clipboard utils with something else
<kes0> DrRoach: Not really humor on my part
<JimBuntu> Don't no body be talking bad about nano.
<DrRoach> D:
<kes0> Nano is nice
<JimBuntu> Seriously though, I have such muscle memory for typing nano that I have an alias with one additional letter so I can quickly up-arrow and change the command
<DrRoach> hahaha
<Guest3458> hello.
<xet7> How do I download latest snap build for CentOS 7 from here? https://jenkins.linuxcontainers.org/job/lxd-test-snap-latest-edge/
<xet7> Or somewhere else?
<nacc> xet7: just use the edge channel, no?
<xet7> nacc: rpm package of snap
<xet7> not edge
<nacc> xet7: 'rpm package of snap'??
<nacc> xet7: do you understand what a snap is?
<xet7> https://snapcraft.io/
<nacc> xet7: that particular jenkins job is for testing the edge snap
<xet7> where are downloads?
<xet7> for snap for different operating systems
<nacc> xet7: i don't understand what you mean? it's a snap, you get it from the snap store, like any other snap
<nacc> xet7: use `snap install lxd`
<xet7> installing snapd package
<xet7> not package from store
<nacc> xet7: if you are on centos, you are also on the wrong channel
<xet7> the snap software itself
<nacc> xet7: i don't know what you are saying, and you're not using complete sentences
<nacc> xet7: you don't know how to install snapd on centos?
<xet7> yes
<nacc> xet7: that is a question for centos
<nacc> xet7: this is the ubuntu support channel
<xet7> isn't snap developed by canonical?
<nacc> xet7: ... what does that have to do with anything?
<lotuspsychje> xet7: we support snaps for ubuntu..
<xet7> Ok, I'll look elsewhere
<nacc> xet7: you presumably want one of #centos (if it exists), #snappy or #lxcontainers
<DrRoach> leftyfb: Any idea with the mysql issue?
<Truxx> Why is /list not a good idea? I just wanted to see the available channels...
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Truxx too large
<ubottu> Truxx too large: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Truxx> ubottu I see, thank you for the explanation.
<ubottu> Truxx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Truxx> ubottu That's ok, you've been still helpful.
<ubottu> Truxx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boot1> I am able to see the volume icon and hear sound on my login screen but when I login the sound icon is gone and I cannot hear sound
<boot1> just rebooted
<bn_work> For older pre-systemd Ubuntu versions, does Ubuntu mandate any sort of changes from Debian's LSB spec?
<Simonious_> E: Unable to locate package phpbcmath <- I did not expect this..
<nacc> Simonious_: no such package in ubuntu
<nacc> Simonious_: you want php-bcmath ?
<Simonious_> nacc: indeed that seems to be the case
<Simonious_> nacc: yes..
<nacc> Simonious_: easy enough :)
<Simonious_> not for me, point it out to me?
<nacc> Simonious_: phpbcmath != php-bcmath
<nacc> Simonious_:  you want 'php-bcmath'
<kostkon> !info php-bcmath
<Simonious_> E: Unable to locate package php-bcmath
<ubottu> php-bcmath (source: php-defaults (54ubuntu1)): Bcmath module for PHP [default]. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1+54ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Simonious_> sorry, tried that too
<Peyam> hi I have a directory with lot of other directories and I want to find a certain file named " blabla.java'
<Peyam> how do I do it
<nacc> Simonious_: you didn't say that earlier :) what version of ubuntu?
<kostkon> Simonious_, should be there
<kostkon> !info php-bcmath xenial
<ubottu> php-bcmath (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6.1)): Bcmath module for PHP [default]. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<EriC^^> Peyam: find /directory -type f -iname 'blabla.java'
<Simonious_> Debian GNU/Linux 8.10 (jessie)
<kostkon> aha
<nacc> Simonious_: lol.
<nacc> Simonious_: you are in the ubuntu support channel
<Simonious_> uh..
<nacc> Simonious_: please ask debian?
<Simonious_> yeah my bad
<Simonious_> I use ubuntu for everything, but this.. target is different
<Simonious_> sorry
<nacc> Simonious_: np :)
<Peyam> EriC^^, find: Arguments to -type should contain only one letter
<nacc> Peyam: EriC^^'s did.
<EriC^^> Peyam: there's a typo after -type
<Peyam> which one
<EriC^^> Peyam: what did you type as the command?
<Peyam> EriC^^, find -type -f -name 'MainActivity.java'
<nacc> Peyam: you wrote '-f'
<nacc> Peyam: that is not what EriC^^ wrote.
<nacc> Peyam: and you also didn't give it a directory to search
<Peyam> it is the current directory
<nacc> Peyam: then you should use '.'
<Peyam> nothing showed
<nacc> Peyam: that is `find . -type f -name ...`
<nacc> (iname rather)
<Peyam> nothing
<EriC^^> Peyam: try it with iname , also if you're unsure of the name you could use wildcards e.g -iname '*something*.java'
<nacc> Peyam: then perhaps that file does not exist by that specific name
<nacc> Peyam: if it does exist, use a pastebin and show us
<bn_work> anyone?
<Draconiator> LOL this site says the most use "bad word" in the code of the Linux kernal is "crap"
<yaskina> id really like to contribute to unbuntu design, esp the colours and loading screen
<kostkon> !contribute | yaskina
<ubottu> yaskina: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<yaskina> i signed up
<yaskina> i want a cool looking loading screen
<yaskina> something no one has done
<yaskina> or thought of
<yaskina> anyone want to see a GUI desing i did for a media player before media players were even a thing, I invented the tab years before it was a thing also
<nonix4> my preferred loading screen design is one that disappears in less than 20 milliseconds
<JimBuntu> sure yaskina, post a link
<yaskina> true but how often do you load it
<Draconiator> lol
<yaskina> Jim i can send it to you
<yaskina> i dont have a link
<JimBuntu> https://imgur.com/
<yaskina> i sick of signing up for shit
<JimBuntu> yaskina, you don't have to sign up
<yaskina> I was working for and apple developer and a year later apple quicktime copied me, i think they sold me out
<yaskina> like i said i invented the tab and media player before it was even a thing
<yaskina> i rather a kewl loading screen that is impressive even if it takes a few seconds longer
<yaskina> the loading screen now is to plain
<yaskina> colours are all wrong
<skinux> Is it the lower number for swappiness that tells it to use swap more/earlier?
<yaskina> if you set it too 10 it wont use swap
<skinux> What's the highest number then?
<yaskina> lower the number the less swap
<yaskina> higher more swap
<skinux> OKay, it's set at 60 but isn't using swap at all
<yaskina> prob cause you have enough ram
<yaskina> 60 is default i think
<skinux> Okay. Thanks
<r203r9j049k124r9> Hello
<tomreyn> Hi Martin
<r203r9j049k124r9> Very busy here !? :)
<tomreyn> r203r9j049k124r9: it's not a social channel, 'just' support. There is #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic, too.
<coffeeguy> i think you reversed your password and nick r203r9j049k124r9
<icompadecido> web programming
<r203r9j049k124r9> ?
<nacc> !alis | icompadecido
<ubottu> icompadecido: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<r203r9j049k124r9> Reversed my password?
<nacc> r203r9j049k124r9: just a very long, random-looking nick :)
<r203r9j049k124r9> Thank you ubottu
<r203r9j049k124r9> I think the IRC client auto-generated it TBH
<r203r9j049k124r9> I'm using HexChat
<ioria> idt so
<diogenes> hey
<diogenes> hello world
<nacc> diogenes: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<diogenes> noo im just testing out hexchat
<icompadecido> yes
<diogenes> haven't used an IRC for like 2 decades
<nacc> diogenes: ok, this is the support channel, please use a different channel for tests
<diogenes> my apologies
<azizLIGHT> how do i restrict wmctrl to this current workspace? is there another tool that can list program windows in the current workspace?
<nehemiah> Looking for inspiration to solve the following issue: I have a preseeded ubuntu installation. After installing from that ISO, a computer turns into an LTSP instance. All works great so far. The problem is that I'll have to distribute this ISO to people who will then install it on a machine but do not necessarily have great technical skills. One issue I'm left with is having more or less automated backups of peoples home directories. Probably with some ex
<pragmaticenigma> nehemiah, I think your message was cut off mid-sentence...
<vlt> nehemiah: after "some ex"
<pragmaticenigma> I think they were going to say with some examples. If that were the case, I'm surprised google hasn't generated anything for them. I wish I knew what LTSP instances were and how to make an automated install disk
<vlt> pragmaticenigma: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project.
<vlt> Works great,.
<nehemiah> Probably with some external device. I've thought about using btrfs for the /home partition to automate snapshots. But I need something in case the hard disk dies. Any ideas how to solve this?
<vlt> nehemiah: Put everything on LVM on Raid.
<vlt> nehemiah: A dead harddisk can be replaced while everything just keeps running.
<vlt> nehemiah: For the backups of /home you can either use an LVM snapshot or just rsync or rdiff-backup.
<nehemiah> I'm mostly worried about not loosinguser data after a hard drive failure
<vlt> nehemiah: Raid.
<vlt> nehemiah: But Raid != backup
<nehemiah> We'll there's the issue.
<vlt> Raid just protects against having to shut everyhing down and restore from backup when one drive fails. And it will. Drives die.
<Sven_vB> every now and then udisksd starts pushing my system load. how can I see what it's trying to do currently? (to decide whether that's worth it)
<vlt> nehemiah: I don’t understand the issue here.
<nehemiah> My users will just grab any computer laying around and make a computer lab out of it with some instructions. Creating a raid or anything like that will be out of their reach. Also, I'm not worried about the LTSP install since the automated install will fix that in less than an hour.
<nehemiah> We'll, the idea is that the user just plugs in a hard drive.
<nehemiah> Maybe with a specific label
<nehemiah> The lab will recognize it on say a cronjob
<nehemiah> And start rsyncing /home to it on a regular interval.
<nehemiah> That's the idea I had
<nehemiah> But I wonder if somebody has a btter idea.
<cheguacamole> If they can plug in a hard drive surely they can manage some other check list for R.A.I.D. also
<Katronix> Hi all, can someone tell me which file I need to successfully do a ./configure for gtk+ to get rid of the XInput2 extension not found error?
<mojtaba> Hello, I am in a LAN with network address 192.168.2.x, and I am using VPN to connect to another LAN, with the same network address. Do you know what should I do to check the other router's home page? I don't have access to the first router, to change its address.
<Katronix> mojtaba, go to its external IP with the right port to see the router page
<nacc> Katronix: libxi-dev maybe?
<Katronix> nacc trying it out :)
<mojtaba> Katronix: I am not sure, what is it's right port.
<Katronix> nacc thanks! that fixed it :)
<Katronix> mojtaba, do you know what kind of router it is?
<nacc> Katronix: yw, it helps to provide exact output in a pastebin; i did a `apt-file search XInput2`
<mojtaba> Katronix: Asus
<Katronix> mojtaba, check out https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1000926/
<Sven_vB> meh. now my syslog is spammed with "Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks2' unit='udisks2.service'¶ Activation via systemd failed for unit 'udisks2.service': Unit udisks2.service is masked." how do I find which service tried to interact with udisks2?
<Katronix> so getting ready to make gtk+ and it says its GDK backend is x11, does that mean anything I compile off this version of GTK+ won't work under Wayland?
<nacc> Katronix: probably a question for gnome devs
<Katronix> nacc, okay thanks!
<mojtaba> Katronix: Is there any other solution, because I have not enabled login through WAN, before.
<joenuts> Greetings channel, I'm having trouble getting sudo -i to process bash commands same as sudo, any direction is appreciated
<joenuts> sudo bash -c 'NETWORK=foo && echo $NETWORK' displays foo, sudo -i bash -c 'NETWORK=foo && echo $NETWORK' displays empty line
<joenuts> am I overlooking something simple?
<kes0> Dont use sudo while root
<joenuts> I didnt think I was using sudo as root, but it appears whether running command as unprivileged user and also root, I get the same behaviour
<akik> joenuts: use ${NETWORK} with the echo command
<akik> joenuts: i don't know the reason why
<joenuts> akik: outstanding!! I was not familiar with the ${} construct to reference variables in bash. many thanks
<kes0> joenuts: Ah ok
<joenuts> akik: I dont care why, just need to get working, cheers !
<soc> hi
<soc> I need some help, I can't login anymore, after providing user and pass it just goes to a black screen, and then back to the login screen
<soc> I want to paste .xsession-errors to pastebin
<soc> can someone tell me how I can copy the text from that file into the clipboard and paste it into links or something?
<akik> soc: install pastebinit
<soc> ok, got it
<soc> thank
<soc> here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v2n5vNzCKk/
<soc> any ideas what's the issue
<soc> it's reporting multiple things but I can't figure out the root cause
<akik> soc: is your ~/.Xauthority owned by you?
<dabba> does anyone have experience with landscape on the premises?  my update_security_db.sh will not run, and I don't need HTTP/HTTPS proxy and have no uppercase in my FQDN which are the only solutions my google-fu has been able to locate: https://askubuntu.com/questions/818983/landscape-alert-script-with-issues-update-security-db-sh  --  anyone ran into this issue before!? pls halp!
<dabba> running the script manually completes correctly, nothing stands out in the logs in /var/log/landscape-server/ as far as I can tell but will gladly copy some to PMs if someone wants to take a stab at this issue. :P
<azizLIGHT> how do i restrict wmctrl to this current workspace? is there another tool that can list program windows in the current workspace?
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, does the script require sudo to run?
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<soc> akik: let me see
<soc> akik: it's set to ICEAUTHORITY DEFAULT=${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/ICEauthority in .pam_environment
<azizLIGHT> pragmaticenigma: i figured it was ok to repeat since its been like 2 hours
<akik> soc: you don't have a ~/.Xauthority at all?
<dabba> pragmaticenigma, it runs as user landscape
<dabba> pragmaticenigma, running: sudo -u landscape bash -x /opt/canonical/landscape/scripts/update_security_db.sh works just fine
<dabba> about 6 hours later i have a notice that it hasn't been run in sometime
<soc> akik: it doesn't exist, because I can't login
<soc> but the directory is owned by me and writable
<soc> (which is a core requirement of XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, does anything show up in the logs? can you redirect the output of the script to a file so you can see if it output's an error
<akik> soc: i'm not talking about XDG_RUNTIME_DIR but your own home dir
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, It's not about the time between, it's that it still exists in recent memory
<geirha> soc: .pam_environment is not a script. It will not expand ${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}
<azizLIGHT> im posting it for others who joined in between my last post. besides the bot said about repeating quickly
<dabba> pragmaticenigma, may I pm you?
<soc> geirha: it does. the syntax is a bit weird, but it works.
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, it's best to keep the dialog here. there may be others who may benefit from the help
<soc> I'm working on my laptop right now, which is exactly setup like that.
<dabba> well i didn't want to paste the log data in the channel
<soc> akik: my home dir is owned by me and writable, too
<dabba> it's a bit spammy
<akik> soc: how about ~/.Xauthority ?
<soc> (my $HOME is usually read-only, but I made it writable, so that's not the issue)
<dabba> when i run the script manually it outputs to the console and downloads and completes fine - when the script runs automatically it errors out without downloading anything every time (every hour) <- pragmaticenigma
<akik> soc: why is it read-only?
<soc> akik: .Xauthority doesn't exist (and shouldn't)
<akik> soc: are you running ubuntu?
<soc> akik: I'm sick and tired of random applications dumping their folders into $HOME
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, how is it setup to run automatically? Cron or some other task?
<soc> yes, 18.04
<soc> both on desktop (that broke) and laptop (which works fine)
<dabba> its part of the landscape-server package that we can run privately as 'on-premises' mode to manage our ubuntu machines
<dabba> it worked fine for the past 300 or so days since i setup landscape-server
<akik> soc: i think you've dug your own grave with your modifications :)
<soc> it worked perfectly fine for a year or something
<dabba> I assume it's a cron entry but not sure where it is, its not under the landscape user
<pragmaticenigma> soc, ubuntu 18.04 is beta and shouldn't be used for everyday use yet.
<soc> pragmaticenigma: yes, I know, I usually use it because of the more recent openjdk packages
<dabba> pragmaticenigma, found it /etc/cron.d/landscape-server has the entry: # Security Updates
<dabba> 35 * * * * landscape /opt/canonical/landscape/scripts/update_security_db.sh
<soc> pragmaticenigma: I'm often fine with sorting out intermittent issues myself, but I can't seem to sort out this one
<pragmaticenigma> soc, in that case, you should go to #ubuntu+1 and ask there. If there is a bug it will help get it resolved before final release
<dabba> and like i mentioned when i run it manually as user landscape it completes fine, just the automated execution fails every time
<soc> I removed the XAUTHORITY line from .pam_environment, didn't help
<soc> ok, thanks, will try that
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, add an output redirect to that cron job so it outputs to a text file in a folder where you can find it. Take a look and see if there is an error in the output.
<dabba> there is a log file: /var/log/landscape-server/update-security-db.log
<dabba> all it has in it is essentially the same message every hour:
<dabba> Mar 12 17:36:19 update-security-db INFO  Error downloading USN pickle from https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn-db/database.pickle.bz2
<dabba> Mar 12 17:36:19 update-security-db INFO    % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current#012                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed#012#015  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0#015  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0#015  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--
<dabba> 0#015  0 14.8M    0 45672    0     0  17530      0  0:14:51  0:00:02  0:14:49 17525#015  0 14.8M    0  104k    0     0  29002      0  0:08:58  0:00:03  0:08:55 29000#015  0 14.8M    0  136k    0     0  27713      0  0:09:23  0:00:05  0:09:18 27715#015  0 14.8M    0  144k    0     0  26191      0  0:09:56  0:00:05  0:09:51 29877#015  1 14.8M    1  160k    0     0  24069      0  0:10:48  0:00:06  0:10:42 31969#015  1 14.8M    1  184k    0     0  24568
<dabba>      0  0:10:35  0:00:07  0:10:28 28188#015  1 14.8M    1  216k    0     0  25728      0  0:10:07  0:00:08  0:09:59 23282#015  1 14.8M    1  236k    0     0  25159      0  0:10:20  0:00:09  0:10:11 22
<TabMasher> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, just a suggestion, use pastbin to put those.. it will make it easier to read
<TabMasher> dabba: Consider paste bin.
<dabba> rgr will do so next time
<dabba> the lines are broken in the long so it still would've looked like garbage
<dabba> but i'll keep it out of chat next time :)
<dabba> could it be that every instance of landscape-server that is defaulted to checking that pickle every 35th minute of every hour is causing my download to die?  I'm going to change it to 45 minutes and monitor
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, is it possible your running low on disk space? I don't see why it can't download in the cron job, but can download manually
<dabba> no disk space issues
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, it is possible that the source server only allows downloads every X number of minutes
<yaskina> what is the terminal commands for the swap setting
<dabba> yeah but it fails for days on end, without completeing, but when I login and manually run it (at times other than the schedule time) it completes quickly with no issue.  I suspect the response is truly taking too long like the log says, so I'll get the update at a non-default time
<yaskina> wish they would just add it to the gui
<dabba> and maybe it'll work... i might follow up with ya, pragmaticenigma, if you care to hear about the outcome
<dabba> I've got to head off to class at the moment unfortunately, didn't realize the time!
<pragmaticenigma> dabba, good luck... maybe the different time will help. feel free to report back when you find out
<strength> anyone know a good channel for uefi support?
<Kolotun13> Hello world. ;)
<NODEJSfag> ISAAC SCHLUETER
<NODEJSfag> ░▐█▌▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒████▌
<NODEJSfag> ░░█▒▄▀▀▀▀▀▄▒▒▄▀▀▀▀▀▄▒▐███▌
<NODEJSfag> ░░░▐░░░▄▄░░▌▐░░░▄▄░░▌▐███▌
<NODEJSfag> ░▄▀▌░░░▀▀░░▌▐░░░▀▀░░▌▒▀▒█▌
<NODEJSfag> ░▌▒▀▄░░░░▄▀▒▒▀▄░░░▄▀▒▒▄▀▒▌
<sere> is the a ppa for android studio?
<bazhang> sere, a quick web search says yes
<pragmaticenigma> strength, ask your question here, someone may have the answer
<strength> pragmaticenigma, well, tahnks. i'm trying to clean install win10 with the latest .iso on a macpro4,1 [flashed to 5,1 with high sierra]. i can get the uefi based usb to start the installer, but the installer just BSOD at the windows icon loading screen...
<akik> strength: does the usb stick work on some other computer?
<soc> ok, thanks to everyone involved, looks like the read-only $HOME was not the culprit in this case
<soc> btw, here is the guide I wrote on making $HOME read-only: https://soc.github.io/articles/linux/self-defense-against-dotfiles.html
<akik> soc: what do you use your home dir for?
<vitalii> привет
<akik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vitalii> спасб
<vitalii>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<soc> akik: for the usual stuff, audio, code, video, documents, config, cache etc.
<akik> soc: but if you keep it read-only?
<soc> yes. the directories underneath are writable
<akik> ah just the $HOME
<akik> so you don't mount it read-only
<vitalii> где там набрать ? /join #ubuntu-ru?
<akik> vitalii: please write in english
<soc> no, I just did chmod $HOME -200
<akik> soc: i hope your apps get fixed before there'll be a new standard :)
<vitalii> my language russian. I speek bad eng
<akik> vitalii: try
<vitalii> how add this chanal t/join #ubuntu-ru
<akik> vitalii: you are on that channel already
<soc> akik: which new standard?
<akik> soc: the standard that comes after xdg
<akik> soc: i just mean that it might not be possible for all your apps to be updated to xdg standard
<soc> well, I'm not too troubled about that. I don't think that any future standard would be a regression compared to xdg
<soc> akik: yeah, I write pacthes from time to time to get apps fixed
<soc> nano for instance doesn't use .nano and .nanorc anymore
<soc> got the patch in last year
<soc> same for coursier
<soc> currently looking into cargo
<CodeBug> hey room hows it going?
<CodeBug> I take it no one is in?
<nacc> CodeBug: not a chitchat room, ask a support question if you have one
<TabMasher> 1.5k people here, just waiting for an ubuntu question.
<TabMasher> CodeBug: There's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<strength> most guys probably have irc running at work
<TabMasher> Or at home, while at work.  :D
<Frankfurt_Soup> I have it running on my mobile at work :-)
<CodeBug> lol didn't know that
<cheguacamole> they all went to molo anyway
<Draconiator> I bet even modern digital watches have some form of linux in them...heh
<strength> they make watches in hexadecimal now?
<oerheks> no, internet-time .. but this goes offtopic
<strength> the internet has a time?
<oerheks> jups, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/88939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88939 in GNOME Panel "Internet time or UNIX time clock crashes gnome-panel " [Critical,Fix released]
<cheguacamole> could that be the time in hexadecimal
<oerheks> old, 2007, don't worry
<cheguacamole> oops sorry wrong channel
<kostkon> strength, google 'internet time swatch'
<neredsenvy> Anyone knows of software to remap keyboard keys
<neredsenvy> something with a UI
<Budgii__> yes
<Budgii__> Oh, i'm in ubuntu channel, sorry neredsenvy
<Budgii__> I do have an idea though!
<Budgii__> xdotool and assign keys to the xdotool script?
<neredsenvy> I was hoping for something with an UI for easy work
<Budgii__> What extent of remapping are you needing?
<Budgii__> I was going to suggest Autohotkey but this is linux
<neredsenvy> 9 keys need remapping
<Budgii__> just to other keys?
<oerheks> on what ubuntu version, and for global use or application?
<neredsenvy> Yes I have some keys on laptop keyboard that stopped working and id like to remap them
<neredsenvy> global
<Budgii__> give me one key and i'll try it
<neredsenvy> ubuntu 17.10
<Budgii__> what key, and what key to have it remapped to
<oerheks> hmm the screen keyboard would be helpfull
#ubuntu 2018-03-13
<neredsenvy> p to Num 7, { to Num 8, } to Num 9, ; to Num 4, " to Num 5, | to Num 6, _ to Num 3
<Budgii__> neredsenvy, what if it was ctrl P?
<neredsenvy> problem is keyboard p button is not working
<Budgii__> oh, so 7 needs to type P
<neredsenvy> seems to be software problem because i tried a new replacement keyboard same issue tho
<neredsenvy> yes
<kostkon> neredsenvy, happens on a different keyboard layout as well?
<Budgii__> what about with another operating system?
<kostkon> neredsenvy, you could add a 2nd english layout, e.g. en us or en uk and test it out
<Budgii__> I was able to make xdotool type p, but for some reason it's not executing when i bind a key to bash
<neredsenvy> same one windows
<neredsenvy> on*
<Budgii__> !p
<Budgii__> can someone send a paste link? paste.ubuntu.com is down
<kostkon> Budgii__, works fine here
<Budgii__> says the server is down. strange
<Budgii__> other sites work
<Budgii__> i'
<TabMasher> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kostkon> interesting..
<Budgii__> hmm still not working
<kostkon> Budgii__, what about pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Budgii__> well, neredsenvy, this is all you need to do: download xdotool then i;ll tell you
<Budgii__> kostkon, error:  DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<kostkon> right
<kostkon> your dns server is acting up
<Budgii__> it might be that my computer hasn't been restarted in weeks
<strength> kostkon, nopbody says google X anymore... it's now "search X"
<Budgii__> Lol
<kostkon> strength, might be the same i don't know
<kostkon> the case*
<kostkon> same → case
<Budgii__> okay neredsenvy, this is all you need for your .sh script. line 1: #!/bin/bash line 2: xdotool type p
<Budgii__> then bind your 7 key to that script with "bash /home/user/script/location" in the keyboard settings
<kolbert> Hey there, I'm trying to install ubuntu from a USB but it doesn't let me select what partition I want to use, it wants to install itself on the USB
<chegney> anyone know anyting about getting 16.04 to recognise the p54usb wireless device?
<akik> kolbert: it doesn't see your hdd/ssd? maybe look into your bios for sata mode, and change it to ahci
<chegney> [   29.117810] usb 1-2: Loading firmware file isl3887usb
<chegney> [   29.121178] usbcore: registered new interface driver p54usb
<chegney> [   29.203884] usb 1-2: Direct firmware load for isl3887usb failed with error -2
<chegney> [   29.203896] usb 1-2: Firmware not found.
<chegney> [   29.203899] usb 1-2: failed to initialize device (-2)
<kolbert> akik: I just get this when I go through the prompts
<kolbert> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iETvCxdH/Screenshot%20from%202018-03-13%2000-12-38.png
<kostkon> !paste | chegney
<ubottu> chegney: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chegney> ok, sorry
<chegney> thanks
<Younder> I am writing a shell script. In it I am doing a 'sudo -u john rsync -avz Pandora:/var/www /media/john/data/Pandora/www'. This propts me for a passphrase. In my shell i have 'eval "$(ssh-agent -s)"' and 'ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa' set so I don't have to enter the pass phrase evey time. How do I pass this over to the shell script so I dont have to enter this passphrase? It is in cron.weekly so stopping and asking ruins everything.
<akik> Younder: i'd just make sure user john can use those ssh keys. why are you changing user in the script?
<blackflow> Younder: add -e ssh
<blackflow> Younder: to rsync
<akik> Younder: oh, cron.weekly
<Younder> akik, I have ssh-copy-id pandora and the in /etc/ssh/sshd_config set AllowPasswords to no. So I am running the script as root but must log in as john. (yes, allowRootLogin is no)
<gerge> you should just do it with systemd
<akik> Younder: if you "su - john" are you able to access the remote server pandora with ssh?
<jiveturkey> what is the web browser of choice?
<akik> jiveturkey: ubuntu comes with firefox
<jiveturkey> ok does anyone know why that program captures itself in your clipboard history?
<Younder> akik, yes as john i can 'ssh pandora' without the passphrase
<jiveturkey> also I have a bios update exe
<gerge> Younder: use the same command with systemd with user:john
<jiveturkey> how do I run in when I am linux?
<gerge> systemd timers can work easily weekly
<akik> Younder: maybe it's the sudo that doesn't work with it. you can use also "su - john -c rsync ..."
<akik> Younder: or have you setup sudo to not ask for a password? maybe that's what it is waiting for
<gerge> Younder: john can enter ssh because it has the keys, right?
<gerge> so, if you insist on cron, just do this instead of sudo -u
<chegney> how do I extract a Setup.exe on linux?
<jiveturkey> cabextract
<jiveturkey> just did it
<jiveturkey> goto terminal and type cabextract
<jiveturkey> install the dependancy
<chegney> says no valid cabinets found
<jiveturkey> then cabextract *.exe
<jiveturkey> you need to run win
<jiveturkey> wine
<jiveturkey> or virtualize a windows box
<gerge> rsync -avz e "ssh -i /home/john/.ssh/somekey" Pandora:/var/www /media/john/data/Pandora/www  -
<chegney> just to extract an exe?
<Random832> install 7z
<jiveturkey> you can try 7zip
<Random832> apt install p7zip-full
<gerge> cabextract doesn't need wine
<Jonno_FTW> in 16.04, I can't play music with ario and youtube in chrome at the same timer
<jiveturkey> how do i format doggie?
<jiveturkey> disk utility?
<Jonno_FTW> jiveturkey: what it is doggie?
<jiveturkey> you know... whats up dog?
<jiveturkey> smells like updog.
<TabMasher> ??
<Jonno_FTW> use gparted
<jiveturkey> that is it
<cheguacamole> what is it though
<Jonno_FTW> (thought I'd ruin your joke with bad english)
<jiveturkey> sorry I don't know the terminology someone asked me if I worked on dvr when I was 18 I said yeah I can fix your dvd player.?
<jiveturkey> only problem is I am on xubuntu
<jiveturkey> so I guess I have to get everything lol
<jiveturkey> I just upgraded an old hp to a core 2 duo I am so excited!
<Jonno_FTW> what is your question?
<jiveturkey> do you have to unmount to format?
<Jonno_FTW> yes
<Jonno_FTW> gparted will do all this for you
<jiveturkey> ok i have it up
<jiveturkey> I just see there isn't an option with it mounted... makes sense
<jiveturkey> they call me gnomeo
<nexus_> hi
<jiveturkey> ok got my bios stuff intact on the usb
<jiveturkey> here I go
<jiveturkey> wish me luckies
<Jonno_FTW> we don't need a play by play
<nexus_> what does one do on these servers
<akik> nexus_: you can chat on irc servers
<wedgie> nexus_: this channel is for support on Ubuntu. So if you have any ubuntu questions you can ask them here
<nexus_> file sharing
<nexus_> ?
<chegney> is it impossible to get this wireless device to work?
<chegney> Netgear WG111v2
<pika> be more specific
<chegney> can't seem to find a driver for it
<jiveturkey> anyone know how to push the bios update on old hp core2duo its a pavilion
<jiveturkey> I have it on a fat32
<jiveturkey> I don't have windows
<wedgie> jiveturkey: i've used freedos for bios flashing in the past for those "windows only" installers
<akik> jiveturkey: there's a way to make a bootable windows preboot environment dvd iso
<akik> jiveturkey: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/how-to-create-bootable-windows-pe-iso.html
<akik> jiveturkey: if you follow that guide, it was missing two packages that needs to be installed: cabextract and syslinux
<jiveturkey> I don't know if i have any spare dvdr's around
<jiveturkey> could I just use hirens?
<jiveturkey> that has one on it right?
<akik> jiveturkey: whatever works :)
<jiveturkey> windows pe
<KalEl> i want to write a script to automatically back up my stuff. do you know how i can upload to _any_ online cloud service provider using commandline?
<KalEl> or using python?
<jiveturkey> I had to make one of those for acronis for a server once
<jiveturkey> imma work it
<jiveturkey> if I could only keep up with my cd wallet
<Guest5713> how do you convert bios to uefi?
<jiveturkey> its the file system
<jiveturkey> the bios usually is uefi already
<jiveturkey> either you have it on or off
<Guest5713> ??
<Mahjongg> hi, why would VLC icons get large? I tried remove --purge on VLC and packages VLC depends on with no luck
<Mahjongg> bionic here
<jiveturkey> like uefi is enabled by default unless you do a factory reset you can gain access back to the bios and modify it legacy
<jiveturkey> uefi uses a efi file in the boot partition
<Mahjongg> Don't have the same problem on another bionic
<jaitaiwan> Hey folks, just wondering if snaps are supposed to be apart of your $PATH by default or if there's some sort of setup steps I'm missing before using CLI snaps
<jiveturkey> lets the os gain access to the bios
<Guest5713> my computer is default bios
<jiveturkey> its usually lock with secure boot so only windows with signed key can be loaded
<jiveturkey> so you need to gain access disable secure boot and then you can modify it back to legacy
<jiveturkey> then you can install linux
<jiveturkey> if you are trying to install linux in uefi that will work too
<jiveturkey> but don't dual boot windows and linux both uefi
<jiveturkey> windows likes to write itself into the bios to boot and kick linux
<Guest5713> my computer is bios by default.
<jiveturkey> bios is just a chip hardcoded in there
<jiveturkey> you mean it is legacy by default
<Guest5713> yes
<Guest5713> and i want to convert it to uefi/efi
<jiveturkey> you want to convert ubuntu to uefi from legacy?
<Guest5713> yes
<Mahjongg> By VLC icons I mean play stop etc icons on the VLC window
<jiveturkey> ok that is your search than in google
<jiveturkey> converting ubuntu legacy install to uefi
<Guest5713> ive tried googling it
<Bashing-om> !uefi | Guest5713
<jiveturkey> you need to do the conversion if it is possible converting the filesystem then switch the bios to uefi
<ubottu> Guest5713: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jiveturkey> I have done it with win
<jiveturkey> I just reinstall with uefi
<jiveturkey> for linux
<jiveturkey> if that is an option
<jiveturkey> just format a fat32 install and make sure you choose the uefi boot for the cd or usb stick
<jiveturkey> uefi understands fat32 format not ntfs or other
<Guest5713> i use a windows 7 computer that is defaukt bios/legacy.i want to convert the entire system to uefi/efi if thats possible.
<jiveturkey> well you have to have uefi support in the bios
<jiveturkey> what type of processor is it?
<jiveturkey> your lga775 doesn't have the support
<jiveturkey> you have to have a 1150 or 1155 or above
<Guest5713> how do i see what type of processor i have?
<jiveturkey> it basically has to be specced for the window 8 time
<jiveturkey> or above
<jiveturkey> it is in the bios
<jiveturkey> or you have a sticker on the machine
<jiveturkey> you can look up the vin number
<jiveturkey> it is mainly the socket and the motherboard they have to have uefi support
<jiveturkey> uefi usually works if the socket is up to par
<jiveturkey> or bios flash altogether
<Guest5713> can i install windows 8.1 in bios?
<jiveturkey> you can install anything
<Guest5713> ok
<jiveturkey> you need to choose mbr tho
<jiveturkey> no gpt
<jiveturkey> or i suppose you could do either what do i know
<Guest5713> what happens if i choose gpt
<jiveturkey> just no efi file if you don't have uefi
<jiveturkey> i don't know let me see if you can
<jiveturkey> no gpt is only for uefi
<jiveturkey> so only mbr for legacy bios
<Guest5713> ok
<jiveturkey> and mbr is specific to legacy
 * zykotick9 notes it is _possible_ to use gpt with an old school bios
<jiveturkey> vice versa gpt / mbr uefi/ legacy
<jiveturkey> you can use it
<jiveturkey> but you can't boot gpt from legacy
<jiveturkey> that is the only stipulation
<Guest5713> off topic:is there any way to unguest yourself here?
<pengwens> Guest5713: type "/nick somename" to change your name to somename
<kostkon> !register | Guest5713, also you could register
<ubottu> Guest5713, also you could register: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<chegney> anyone familiar with using ndiswrapper for wireless?
<idontknowanymore> @pengwens thanks
<pengwens> np
<chegney> I'm using gkndis and it seems I have the driver installed, but i'm not getting a wlan device
<pragmaticenigma> chegney, could you provide more information? What ubuntu version you are on, what chipset the wireless card is?
<idontknowanymore> is there any way to convert/upgrade from bios to uefi/efi?
<chegney> i'm on 16.04 and it's a Netgear wg111v2
<jaitaiwan> Any snap experts in here?
<chegney> think it's a isl3887 chipset
<bazhang> #snappy jaitaiwan
<jaitaiwan> bazhang champion ty
<pragmaticenigma> idontknowanymore, the motherboard needs to come from the manufacturer with the ability to use UEFI. it is not something that you can do at home
<pengwens> idontknowanymore: i think it depends on what your motherboard supports
<idontknowanymore> oh
<pengwens> ^^ what pragmaticenigma said.  :)
<idontknowanymore> how can i tell?(im new at this ._.)
<pragmaticenigma> !ask jaitaiwan
<pengwens> idontknowanymore: restart, and poke through the settings in the bios
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | jaitaiwan
<ubottu> jaitaiwan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> idontknowanymore, it will be documented in your motherboard/computer manual
<pengwens> pragmaticenigma: otherwise, i would search for the make/model of your motherboard and see if they spell it out in the specs
<idontknowanymore> if i reboot can i get back to this same place?
<pragmaticenigma> however you were able to join this room, you need only repeat those steps to come back here
<pengwens> idontknowanymore: you will have to restart your IRC client
<chegney> any ideas on this wireless device??? http://i.imgur.com/rK9Zajb.png
<pragmaticenigma> chegney, have you taken a look at this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/814364/usb-wireless-netgear-adapter-ubuntu-16-04
<pengwens> pragmaticenigma: how do you look up the list of commands that be sent to a bot?
<pragmaticenigma> pengwens, most I pick up from other people. You can also "/msg ubottu !testcmd" to see if ubottu knows anything. Some are more obvious than others
<pengwens> ty
<pragmaticenigma> pengwens, if you use a command that ubottu doesn't know, the bot will PM you to tell you it doesn't know anyhting
<pengwens> it looks like !help does the same thing as !ask
<dax> there's a list of all ubottu factoids at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Vic2> I just reinstalled Ubuntu 16.04 ... was using 14.04 ... I am having difficulties getting x11vnc server to work the way it did before and searching Google is only getting me more and more confused and frustrated.  Can someone help me straighten this out?
<pragmaticenigma> Do you have your original configuration somewhere, or can you be specific of what your finding isn't working. Vic2 ?
<Vic2> Sadly, I do not have anything with original configuration or even how I set it up initially ...the remote desktop is low res where it should be more like 1280x1024.  When I had the monitor plugged in it seemed ok, but after removing the monitor the desktop is too small.
<Vic2> to be more specific, I am running one PC headless and connecting to it via another w/tightvnc.
<pragmaticenigma> ah, i used to know this one... do you use vnc to authenticate, Vic2 ?
<Vic2> I am doing it with no authentication
<Vic2> @pragmaticenigma -- I am doing it with no authentication set to start  at boot before login.
<pragmaticenigma> Vic2, this article might help get you setup and running https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<pragmaticenigma> it's been a long time since I needed to do headless like that
<Vic2> Ahh a DO tutorial ... they usually are awesome.  I will check it out, thanks.
<Randolf> I'm a NetBSD user who is looking at getting into Linux, and most of the people I know are highly recommending Ubuntu.  So, I'm trying to figure out whether I should be downloading 16.04 or 17.10.  I'm inclined to think that the newest version is probably the best place to start, but the web site
<Randolf> Which version of Ubuntu server would be the better one to start with?  Thanks.
<Randolf> makes it look like 17.10 won't be supported for very long.
<bazhang> Randolf, considering that 18.04 comes out next month, and 17.10 is only 9mos support ending soon
<wedgie> Randolf: 16.04 is an LTS release. the others (until 18.04 is released in april) are only supported for a few months
<bazhang> nine, to be exact
<wedgie> my personal preference is to stick with the LTS releases because doing a major upgrade at *least* every 9 months is too much for my tastes. But the non-lts releases will get you newer stuff, to be sure.
<wedgie> if you just want to play with it then either is probably fine
<kostkon> Randolf, both versions are upgradeable to 18.04 though, assuming that you will upgrade when 18.04 comes out
<tblake3> Strange problem, I can use firefox to get to google.com but no other websites. I can't ping anything from the terminal "connect: Network is unreachable" but I can resolveip google.com. Can't ping 172.217.1.238, network is unreachable. Help?
<Randolf> Does "LTS" mean "Long Term Stable?"
<dax> Long Term Support
<Randolf> At least I got 2/3 right.  :)
<Randolf> I'll stick with the LTS releases then.  Thank you.
<Randolf> I have a client who is on Ubuntu 4.4.0 SMP.
<Randolf> I'm guessing that's pretty old.
<dax> that sounds like the kernel version, Ubuntu release versions are year.month
<Randolf> Oh, okay.
<Randolf> How can I find out which version of Ubuntu is running if the kernel is separate from that?
<wedgie> look in /etc/issue
<wedgie> but based on the kernel, that's probably 16.04
<Randolf> Ah, yes, 16.04.2 LTS.
<wedgie> can also look at what repos are configured in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Randolf> There's also this after LTS:  \n \1
<Randolf> Thank you.
<Randolf> It's good to see, at least, that my new client's Linux is a recent version.
<wedgie> yeah, that's the current LTS. The next one is scheduled for release next month. LTS's get released every 2 years
<wedgie> well, i guess 16.04.3 is technically current, but that's not a major upgrade
<Randolf> Yeah.
<Randolf> I figure that 16.05.<something> would be somewhere between minor and major.
<Bashing-om> Randolf: Consider to get that server up to date. current " sysop@x1604:~$ cat /etc/issue >> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS \n \l " . That server is 2 release points behind .
<Randolf> Bashing-om:  We're planning to replace it because it's running on a cloud service that's not working out.  So, the new system will be current.
<Randolf> I'll probably attempt an upgrade just before pulling the plug for the experience though.  :)
<wedgie> Randolf: you'll probably be underwhelmed. Most likely all you'll need is ''apt-get dist-upgrade && reboot'' :P
<Lfour> Hi
<Lfour> Looking for a channel to talk about text based games.
<Randolf> wedgie:  That's fantastic.  (I'm making some notes.)
<Randolf> wedgie:  Is it not so straight-forward for major upgrades?
<jiveturkey> motownphillys back again
<jiveturkey> doin a little east coast fling
<jiveturkey> Boyz II Men going off
<jiveturkey> Not too hard, not too soft.
<jiveturkey> I majorly upgraded. I dropped in a core 2 duo 4 gigs of ram and a 7200 hard drive with a bios upgrade on my hp pavilion dual pentium!
<jiveturkey> I am currently running xubuntu and loving it.
<jiveturkey> life is good.
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf, it's easier with a gui, but also possible with command line. It's a special command that invokes the major version update
<tieinv> !alis | Lfour
<ubottu> Lfour: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<administrador> hello, forcompiling a program with make, how do yo install it so I can select it from the menu.?
<pragmaticenigma> administrador, this article may help you out: https://askubuntu.com/questions/224004/how-to-add-programs-to-the-launcher
<pragmaticenigma> administrador, look at the second response in that article.
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma:  I've always preferred command-line, so I'll be getting into that aspect of things more.
<Randolf> On Net
<administrador> Randolf, I was hoping for a make install thing...
<Randolf> On NetBSD the "pf" firewall is what I've been using (along with "pftop" and all the ALTQ modules).  Dose Ubuntu support pf being compiled into the kernel, or does it use something else?
<Randolf> administrador:  Hmm?
<Randolf> s/Dose/Does/
<administrador> Randolf, I am going to compile Blender, the last step is "make", but that will make me "cd" to go to /the/path/where/blender/is instead of selecting it from the menu
<pragmaticenigma> administrador, Randolf isn't currently responding to your comments
<pragmaticenigma> administrador, they were responding to a conversation they and i were having earlier
<administrador> pragmaticenigma, oh...
<Randolf> administrador:  I'm new to Ubuntu, and I'm just trying to find out a few things about it.  :)
<Randolf> Blender's a great tool though.
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf, it's possible it's available, I haven't done much outside of ufw, which is the default firewall in Ubuntu
<Randolf> Okay.
<Randolf> Is ufw part of the kernel?
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf, "do-release-upgrade" is the command in Ubuntu for command line upgrades. Always be sure to back things up before upgrades! :-)
<Randolf> Backups are important on a regular basis, not just at the time of backups.  :)
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf, I'm not sure if it is. I think both might just be a package to make modifying iptables less cumbersome?
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma:  Okay.  I'll have to look into that.  With NetBSD I always compile a custom kernel with pf in it.
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf, it probably is possible. really anything is possible, the power of the kernel :-)
<pragmaticenigma> okay sleep time for me... stupid Daylight Saving time... grumble grumble
<guiverc> ufw (uncomplicated firewall) isn't part of the kernel; its a front end to iptables or the real firewall inside the kernel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewall
<Randolf> guiverc:  Ah, so iptables is part of the kernel already?
<Randolf> I've heard many good things about iptables.
<guiverc> has been for years...  it's the linux firewall
<Randolf> Great.
<guiverc> i'm no expert; but I've not really used ufw; i use iptables commands (which means terminal - ufw and otehr front ends allow gui)
<Randolf> With pf there's a /etc/pf.conf file that is used to configure the firewall.  Does iptables have an equivalent configuration file under /etc/ somewhere?  Such as /etc/iptables.conf?
<guiverc> netfilter [nftables] is to {has?} replace iptables - which means if you use front end you can ignore differences for easy use cases
<apes> I tried installing the Canonical Kubernetes installation via conjure-up. Now I've got LXD causing a hard lock on my Ubuntu host when it starts up -- anyone have thoughts on what may be going on?  I've put CPU/Memory/Task limits on the service, and it's still hard-locking.
<guiverc> Randolf, yes it did have (equiv. to pf.conf), but I don't recall what it is (i remember editing it years ago) but its changed & i've not kept up sorry.
<Randolf> guiverc:  That's great.  I'll look into it and figure it out myself..
<diogenes> hey i got a question
<diogenes> does ubuntu still have spyware
<diogenes> in 16.04
<guiverc> diogenes, ubuntu never had spyware, so sorry, I have no idea what you mean?
<diogenes> it did have spyware from amazon
<diogenes> idk if it was removed
<diogenes> some sources say it was some say it wasnt
<dax> it was.
<guiverc> that was not spyware; canonical (the company behind & support ubuntu) got some money for anonymous info sent to amazon; but it was sent anonymous which doesn't fit the definition of spyware
<guiverc> it was easily turned off or disabled.  ubuntu isn't windoze
<diogenes> i remember it was like that by default
<diogenes> anyway thanks for the help
<dax> (to be clear: i mean it was removed. i'm uninterested in whether or not one calls it spyware :)
<dax> (there's still a link to amazon on the dash, but it doesn't do any info snarfing, it's just a link)
<Vic2> What is the URL to find the current version of a package available in the repository?k45wbhi2
<Vic2> k45wbhi2
<gioan> hello
<gioan> i am using 32bit my system
<keeger> ugh i hate 17.10
<Randolf> keeger:  Why?
<diogenes> 16.04 master race
<keeger> i keep getting random DNS failures to lookup urls, like yahoo.com
<gioan> i want to convert to 64 bit, no need install new, what i to do?
<keeger> it's started ever since i switched to a static IP
<keeger> which in itself was a PITA
<diogenes> u got to install the 64 bit iso
<diogenes> and backup ur data
<guiverc> Vic2, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=htop  (to look up htop)
<Randolf> keeger:  Do you run a local caching DNS server and use that as your resolver?
<keeger> i just feel like 17.10 is 10 steps back on networking
<apes> 18.04 will be superior
<keeger> i used whatever the default was
<keeger> apes: that's an easy bar to hit with 17.10
<Randolf> keeger:  What's in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<keeger> nameserver 8.8.8.8  nameserver 8.8.4.4
<diogenes> what irc client is the best
<Randolf> keeger:  Those are Google's DNS servers.
<keeger> diogenes, i like xchat
<keeger> Randolf, yeah
<keeger> lol
<Randolf> They're stable.
<keeger> my problem is the systemd-resolved doesn't seem to be running
<apes> keeger: Are you maybe getting network failures?
<Randolf> keeger:  I always run my own caching DNS server, then set /etc/resolve.conf to point to 127.0.0.1.
<keeger> i installed dnsmasq
<keeger> and i disabled systemd-resolved and used that
 * Randolf looks into dnsmasq...
<keeger> and it has the same issue
<guiverc> diogenes, that's a personal opinion question; whatever you like most.. i stick with hexchat myself (irc software)
<diogenes> i had xchat before on winshit
<diogenes> yea im using hexchat right now its not bad
<apes> I like irssi
<Randolf> keeger:  Does your DNS problem persist even when dnsmasq is out of the picture?
<jiveturkey> omg i have syncterm up glowing ascii on my screen
<guiverc> diogenes, xchat is a ~dead project; hexchat was a fork of xchat & is active :)
<Randolf> jiveturkey:  You could throw Midnight Commander (mc) in there for good measure.  :)
<jiveturkey> I am going to L.O.R.D.
<keeger> yeah i disabled dnsmasq and re-enabled systemd-resolved
<keeger> and now i have zero dns working
<diogenes> oh fair enough ty
<gioan> hello
<Randolf> Hello gioan.
<gioan> i want to convert to 64 bit, no need install new, what i to do?
<diogenes> ...
<cfhowlett> install 64 bit ubuntu.  no conversion option other than that
<diogenes> download the 64 bit iso
<keeger> in order to get a static ip to work, i had to disable network manager
<diogenes> back up ur files
<diogenes> format and reinstall
<par4g0n> gioan: You can't upgrade to a different architecture. You'll need to perform a fresh installation of Ubuntu 64-bit
<keeger> or maybe i am using network manager now?  i can't even tell
<Randolf> keeger:  It shouldn't matter whether you have a static IP or a dynamic IP (DHCP) as long as you have the gateway portion set up correctly.
<keeger> i set the ip using a yaml file in /etc/netplan
<keeger> well i had no dns issues when it was DHCP
<keeger> hmm
<Randolf> Oh, well, DHCP might have been changing your DNS servers.
<Randolf> DHCP clients will normally do that.
<keeger> my router is configured to use google DNS as well
<Randolf> Is your internet provider TELUS?
<keeger> i've never had this problem with ubuntu prior to 17.10
<guiverc> gioan, your user settings will survive re-install to x86_64, but all apps & system programs need to start again.  but please backup your data regarldess.
<keeger> no, at&t
<Randolf> Okay.
<Randolf> If it was TELUS then the problem would be that they don't actually support static IP addresses, even though they'll bill you for them.
<Randolf> On TELUS the static IP will work for about an hour and then it will stop working.
<Randolf> Switch back to DHCP and everything's fine.
<Randolf> I wonder if AT&T is doing something silly like that.
<Randolf> But you mentioned that you have a router.
<Randolf> Is it a NAT/firewall router?
<keeger> the dhcp is my local router not an at&t router
<Randolf> Okay.
<keeger> it's something with ubuntu heh
<Randolf> So, your static IP is internal, and just to connect with your router.
<keeger> yeah i'm doing  a web server, and i want it static so i can expose it via the router firewall
<Randolf> Of course.
<keeger> and apparently 17.10 decided to make that shit harder.  used to be i'd set the stuff in interfaces
<Randolf> Does your router allow you to specify permanent assignments with DHCP?  The good ones do.
<keeger> probably
<Randolf> Well, then at least you have that option to get things working if you find that DHCP works but static does not.
<keeger> well dnsmasq seems to be working now
<keeger> weird
<Randolf> Did you switch from DHCP to a different static IP?
<keeger> i didn't change that.  i turned of DNNSEC in resolved and turned cache on
<keeger> and it still failed, then i started dnsmasq and it works
<Randolf> I mean earlier, when you switched from DHCP to static.
<keeger> yeah it was a diff ip
<Randolf> Okay.
<Randolf> Your router was probably trying to send some traffic to the wrong place.  I've seen this problem before.  It's usually solved by power cycling the router.
<Randolf> The problem is that your router will know what's in its DHCP leases, and its own arp tables.
<Randolf> Power cycling forces that to start from scratch.
<Randolf> Some routers have this problem, and some don't.
<Randolf> When you set a static IP, your router doesn't know that you're no longer using the DHCP-assigned address.
<keeger> the ip i assigned was never assigned via DHCP
<Randolf> Right.
<Randolf> Your router probably still thinks your server has the DHCP-assigned IP before you switched to static.
<keeger> i hope not
<keeger> but i need to test that
<Randolf> With DHCP there is a negotiation that takes place between the client and the server.
<Randolf> With a static IP there is no such negotiation.
<Randolf> Normally it's not a problem unless there's something peculiar about the IP stack implementation in the router, or the arp tables get messed up.
<Randolf> ...or the routing tables.
<keeger> it's an asus nighthawk router.  i doubt it has has a weird implementation
<keeger> but i can't find the existing tables
<Randolf> No, you won't.
<Randolf> The router knows them, but most "el cheapo" routers won't provide any way to see them.
<Randolf> Power it off for 5 or 10 seconds, then see if everything is working properly after that.
<keeger> it's been powered off several times
<keeger> we lose power like once a week lol
<Randolf> Since you switched from DHCP to static IP?
<Vic2> I am connecting to a remote machine via tightvnc ... the remote machine is running x11vncserver.  Now, HOW do I tell the remote machine to keep the desktop geometry of the monitor that is plugged in to it once it is unplugged?
<keeger> yeah. and wtf
<keeger> i just found another device on my network has that IP!
<Randolf> Oh.  There you go.
<Randolf> Yeah, that's bound to cause all sorts of problems.
<keeger> jeesus that is crazy
<Randolf> Is your static IP outside of the DHCP range?
<keeger> no
<Randolf> Then the DHCP server is going to assign it without caring.
<keeger> i picked .150.  figured it was far away from .1
<keeger> i gotta find my mac addy heh
<Randolf> If your DHCP range was, say, 10.1.1.100-10.1.1.250, then you could pick 10.1.1.38 and you'd be fine.
<keeger> ah
<keeger> ifconfig -a is not showing me a hwaddr line
<keeger> grr
<Randolf> Just pick your favourite number for the last octet, and then you won't even have to worry about permanent DHCP assignments.
<Randolf> I see "HWaddr" in the output of the first line on my system.
<keeger> Randolf,  you running 17?
<keeger> apparently i have 17.10 on both boxes
<keeger> i found my mac addy in the network manager file
<Vic2> I am connecting to a remote machine via tightvnc ... the remote machine is running x11vncserver.  Now, HOW do I tell the remote machine to keep the desktop geometry of the monitor that is plugged in to it once it is unplugged?
<Randolf> keeger:  No, I'm not running it at all.  I have a client who's running 16 but I don't count that one because I've not done very much on that system yet aside from fixing the eMail server.
<keeger> Randolf, I know it used to show up before.  ah well
<keeger> i think i'll change my dhcp roof and put my statics in there
<Randolf> One thing I like about NetBSD is that I can use "ifconfig -av" to list all the details and bandwidth used.
<keeger> can't believe someone else got that ip lol
<keeger> I was going to install freebsd
<Randolf> The -v switch doesn't seem to be available in Ubuntu.
<keeger> but my dev tools dont really work well on it
<Randolf> I've been using NetBSD for close to 20 years now.  Ubuntu Server LTS 16 will be my serious introduction to Linux.
<Randolf> Does Ubuntu support partitions larger than 2 TBs?
<cfhowlett> it does
<Randolf> That's great.
<cfhowlett> might want to intro yourself to the #ubuntu-server channel
<Randolf> cfhowlett:  NetBSD has a limitation in this, and I need to use a sharding kludge.  Hopefully I don't need to do this with Ubuntu.
<Randolf> Okay, I'll take a look at that channel.  Thank you.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Randolf> I've got some 4 TB and 8 TB hard drives that I've been ignoring.
<thedanyes> I'm trying to set up a second X screen, and everything is working except I can't type in any applications on the second screen. FYI - running 16.04 LTS with Unity and NVIDIA GTX 780.
<Randolf> keeger:  How is your DNS resolution and networking working now?
<keeger> Randolf, a lot better
<keeger> dnsmasq seems to have fixed the dns
<keeger> and fixing the static ip fixed my other issue, which was my port forwarding wasn't getting to me all the time
<keeger> whew
<keeger> if you hadn't gotten me to look at the router dhcp table, i wouldn't have seen it
<thedanyes> I've been googling this for about 2 hours now. Any advice?
<keeger> thedanyes, what do you mean you can't type in?
<Randolf> keeger:  Excellent!  So, it's not Ubuntu 17 after all.  :)
<keeger> Randolf, oh ubuntu 17 was still bad for DHCP
<thedanyes> keeger: I mean keyboard input isn't coming through to applications on the second screen.
<thedanyes> keeger: mouse works fine thoug
<keeger> i had been ignoring the issues cuz they were sporadic, but i thought it was interfering with the other problem, so i figured i'd tackle it
<keeger> thedanyes, is the window focused?  i don't know Unity, but if you click in the window with the mouse and type without moving pointer, does it still not work?
<thedanyes> yeah window is focused and i kept the pointer over it
<keeger> then that is the oddest behavior i've heard of yet
<keeger> with 16.04, shouldn't setting up a 2nd screen simply been plug it in, and configure it to extend and not mirror?
<keeger> i seem to recall it's pretty plug and play since 14
<Randolf> keeger:  Well, for DHCP wouldn't that be the DHCP Client software?
<thedanyes> keeger: yeah it's simple if i want to do it with xinerama or nvidia twinview or whatever, but i wanted the functionality of the separate X screen
<keeger> Randolf, default in 17.10 is the systemd-resolved though.  i don't think it was the default in 16
<keeger> and it seems..eh
<keeger> i'm not a systemd fan
<keeger> thedanyes, oooh.  you are running 2 X's?
<Randolf> I'm going to have to learn systemd.
<thedanyes> keeger: not 2 X servers, only 2 X screens
<thedanyes> keeger: like :0.0 and :0.1
<keeger> thedanyes, ah yeah.  my X days are long ago
<thedanyes> keeger: latest thing i've tried is starting compiz specifically on the second screen "DISPLAY=:0.1 compiz &". some guy in the ubuntu forums said it worked for him back in 2011, but it crashes compiz for me.
<thedanyes> keeger: interesting error message though, "Xlib:  extension "XINERAMA" missing on display ":0.1"."
<keeger> thedanyes, yeah i saw that.  seems to imply the window manager is the culprit
<keeger> thedanyes, what is wrong with the default setup in 16 though?  i seem to recall it was pretty straightforward
<thedanyes> keeger: main thing is unity lags like crazy with the whole thing 'as one screen'
<keeger> thedanyes, ah.  you can always dump unity :p
<thedanyes> keeger: my main monitor is 2560x1600 and the secondary is 1920x1080, so something about that virtual resolution of ~3480x1600  just makes it hate life
<Vic2> I am connecting to a remote machine via tightvnc ... the remote machine is running x11vncserver.  Now, HOW do I tell the remote machine to keep the desktop geometry of the monitor that is plugged in to it once it is unplugged?
<keeger> thedanyes, ah, right.
<thedanyes> keeger: secondarily though, the second screen is one i'd like to just turn off most of the time, and I only use it for like one application
<thedanyes> keeger: so a second X screen i could start an application on from a terminal, and yet have it not interfere with anything else, is pretty ideal
<keeger> thedanyes, sure.  is your xorg.conf up somewhere?
<thedanyes> keeger: https://pastebin.com/nnGG9SLw
<thedanyes> keeger: it's generated by nvidia-settings, based on what I set in the GUI - I haven't modified the file by hand at all
<keeger> seems like it should work
<keeger> are you using virtualbox?
<thedanyes> keeger: no... well i think i may have it installed, but not using it
<thedanyes> keeger: i have virtualbox and vmware player both installed, but neither running
<keeger> if it's not running then this post i found dosn't spply
<thedanyes> keeger: actually, i see vmware has some random background processes that are running: vmware-usbarbitrator, vmware-vmblock-fuse, and vmware-authdlauncher
<keeger> thedanyes, are you using xrandr?
<keeger> found something in a thread that might help
<keeger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/661450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661450 in unity (Ubuntu) "Support for multiple monitors broken" [High,Invalid]
<keeger> about halfwary down.  do a search for xrandr
<keeger> i wish you luck with it
<keeger> dual monitor setups can be tricky
<keeger> you might want to consider just not using unity
<cfhowlett> this!  ^^^
<keeger> i usually install KDE (i love Dolphin) but I run i3
<thedanyes> keeger: I've tried xrandr a few times in troubleshooting this, but not normally. I think everything gets set in my xorg.conf
<thedanyes> keeger: yeah i might switch, but i love everything else about unity.
<thedanyes> keeger: I'm really not looking forward to gnome on 18.04 LTS
<keeger> i don't like gnome either
<thedanyes> keeger: Unity has great keyboard shortcuts, and gnome... not so much...
<keeger> i3 really makes me happy
<keeger> man, i'm so glad i got my network fixed.  i dont even have to configure haproxy now, nginx config works
<Draconiator> I noticed something weird with Xubuntu....even when I found the Nvidia drivers for my graphics card, it seems to run even slower than my usual setup...
<keeger> Draconiator, the nvidia binary drivers or the open source ones?
<keeger> nvidia binary drivers always worked best for me
<Draconiator> Open source, said they were tested and I'm not comfy with running untested software.
<keeger> in fact, i swear I thought i saw an article a month ago where it was shown Nvidia has switches in their hardware, and if it's not their binary driver, it slows down the card performance
<thedanyes> nvidia binary is probably a lot more tested than the open nvidia driver, i think it shares a lot of its code base with the windows version
<thedanyes> Though you do lose the open source, so that sucks.
<keeger> aight i'm out for sleep.  night guys.
<keeger> Randolf, thanks for the help tonight
<Randolf> keeger:  You're welcome.
<Randolf> (And I'm new here.  Ha ha!)
<Draconiator> I guess I am using a binary driver....interestinggggg
<thedanyes> Draconiator: when you say 'seems to run [...] slower' what are you talking about? 3D benchmarks? dragging windows around?
<Draconiator> General gaming.
<Draconiator> I noticed slowdown in games I haven't noticed with Win10
<thedanyes> Draconiator: ahh. well some games are slower in linux, some are faster.
<apes> In general, you'll probably see slower performance in Linux, because the games and drivers are usually optimized for windows
<apes> It's nothing inherent to linux
<thedanyes> Has anyone tried Trinity Desktop on Ubuntu?
<thedanyes> I'm thinking when Ubuntu goes to gnome, I might give Trinity a shot.
<ShriHari> Oye
<Orbitur> How might one change a read-only environment variable in bash without access to gdb (ptrace_scope = 1)?
<EriC^^> Orbitur: try #bash perhaps?
<Orbitur> good idea
<altmount> I oppose
<Randolf> altmount:  What do you oppose?
<EriC^^> noooo
<thedanyes> Hey I figured out a workaround for my issue.
<thedanyes> In case anyone may have a similar problem.
<thedanyes> I installed openbox and started it on the second X Screen.
<Randolf> thedanyes:  What was the issue?
<thedanyes> Randolf: I wasn't able to get keyboard input into applications on my second X Screen.
<thedanyes> This somewhat-related forum post gave me the idea. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=229039
<thedanyes> Ironic, the OP posted he was able to run two instances of compiz and he was happy. That definitely was not working for me. :)
<Randolf> I haven't been using GUIs in Unix all these years.  I probably will at some point with Ubuntu, but only after I've learned it well enough without a GUI.
<Randolf> I think it's awesome that you're sharing the solution you found though.
<thedanyes> Thanks :)
<thedanyes> Randolf: How do you browse the web without a GUI? Lynx?
<cfhowlett> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<Randolf> thedanyes:  I use Opera on my laptop.  The usage I intend with Ubuntu at this point is in a server context that will be serving web sites rather than browsing them.
<thedanyes> Randolf: got it. I used FreeBSD for years without a GUI for work.
<doc|work> menow
<lotuspsychje> doc|work: can we help you?
<doc|work> sorry, fat finger moment
<cfhowlett> doc|work, I too suffer from this affliction
<doc|work> it's a terrible one :)
<Vic2> I am a 14.04 user who just upgraded to 16.04 .... I run a program under wine with multiple instances of it open at one time.  In 14.04 the launcher would create ONE icon and if I right clicked, I would see a list of all the instances ... in 16.04 I get an individual icon for EACH instance ... how can I alter this behavior so that I get ONE not TWENTY icons?
<thedanyes> I sometimes get some weird behavior with duplicate icons in the launcher too. I'm also on 16.04.
<strength> where do the notifications from the screensaver login appear in ubuntu?
<Guest68475> What is procces terminated status 255 in code block s
<gde33> every time I leave my computer alone for a few hours it seems to put the entire interface into the swap? It starts without a mouse, after 3 minutes of supper slow motion I'm allowed to move it into the other monitor. Clicking things takes whole minutes. What is going on? Is it emptying memory onto disk?
<gde33> it took 27 minutes for things to go back the way I left it.
<exit70> Guest68475: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_status
<gde33> One could argue it a measure of how bad my disk is but I would really like to see it just stay the way it was when left
<gde33> would suspending help?
<thedanyes> gde33: what kind of hardware?
<gde33> crappy old quad core with spinning disk
<thedanyes> gde33: only time i've really seen that is with virtualbox. are you running virtualbox?
<gde33> I really dont like how user input doesn't have top priority. I dont care what it is doing I want mute to always work instantly so that I can answer the phone.
<gde33> nope
<thedanyes> gde33: how much ram and how much swap space?
<gde33> I forget how much exactly but plenty of swap and 4 gb of ram in 64 bits mode
<gde33> the disk is just old and slow
<gde33> that doesn't change that I want the mouse mechanics to stay in memory not on the swap
<thedanyes> gde33: if that happened to me, first thing i'd do is check htop to see cpu usage
<thedanyes> gde33: then i'd run 'iostat 1' and see how much was being transferred to/from disk
<gde33> its next to nothing by the time I get to run htop or system monitor
<thedanyes> gde33: well wait, what was the 27 minutes?
<gde33> it basicaly doesn't care what I want it has more important activities LOL
<gde33> it is 1) a google chrome with 2 tabs, one of which my own rss aggregator that measures system resources and calms down when there are non.
<gde33> 2) normal firefox with just the start tab
<gde33> and 3) nightly with a bunch of video tabs
<gde33> 4) transmission in turtle mode
<thedanyes> gde33: hmm well you could try different browsers to troubleshoot. chrome takes a lot of RAM, and firefox isn't exactly known for it's low requirements either
<thedanyes> gde33: i mean, a top-tier consumer SSD is only $100 in this day and age
<gde33> I need to build a whole new pc that is why I havent bothered
<gde33> the thing is really that everything works just fine until I give the system 8 hours to offload absolutly everything into the swap
<thedanyes> gde33: if you get a SATA one it should work with your existing machine + forward compatible
<gde33> including the mouse apparently
<exit70> feels like some memory leak is probably going on
<gde33> ill examine htop some more
<gde33> Time+ is how much time something consumed?
<thedanyes> gde33: maybe set up a ram warning? seems like something could be done with  grep /proc/meminfo  in a cron task
<thedanyes> gde33: you might also go back through your dmesg log from the time it was unresponsive
<thedanyes> gde33: could be something relevant there
<rpifan> hello
<rpifan> is there an ubuntu testing repo
<ShriHari> stop blabbering about things you know nothing.
<gde33> I found a deluge demon still running with a good amount of time+ time that could be responsible. I cant imagine that was also running previously but its worth killing.
<ShriHari> install ubuntu 18.04 and you will get your testing repo
<gde33> ill assume that was it for now. Human error lol
<exit70> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/164653/actual-memory-usage-of-a-process
<exit70> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/131303/how-to-measure-actual-memory-usage-of-an-application-or-process
<exit70> sounds like measuring memory usage is hard
<pikapika> So...I have fixed the issue more or less by booting with a live stick and changing the uuid of the old installation
<pikapika> But it is still using the grub from the old partition.
<pikapika> Is there any means to force usage of the new grub?
<gde33> thedanyes: exit70: oh thanks ofc ;) almost forgot
<ArseToasts> how did you install grub?
<pikapika> ArseToast: The normal way. It used to be an Ubuntu dual booting with Windows. Then using I deleted Windows, copied the partition to the new space, shut down logged in to my old Ubuntu typed update-grub
<exit70> "No space left on device" for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ :(
<pikapika> Turns out it had the same uuid due to copying, so it was randomly booting whichever of the partitions it felt like, I fixed this by changing uuid. But now
<pikapika> How do I make it use the grub of the new partition Linux?
<ArseToasts> just reinstall.
<ArseToasts> grub-install /dev/sd?
<pikapika> Old Linux was in /dev/sda7 new is in /dev/sda1 (I didnt assign any separate partition for grub)
<pikapika> Oh
<pikapika> I see what you mean
<ArseToasts> grub-install /dev/sda
<pikapika> I'll try this...
<Desktop_> Disconnected
<Chuchuttta> hello
<EriC^^> hi Chuchuttta
<pikapika> Thanks it worked!
<holper> :wq
<altamount> wq!
<altamount> :wq!
<zzarr> Hmmm
<ouyes> I can not see anything
<lotuspsychje> ouyes: you joined the ubuntu support channel
<blue1> !release | blue1
<ubottu> blue1, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> blue1: wich release are you looking for?
<ouyes> lotuspsychje, ok, I get it, sorry, I just feel weird, this channel seemed to be very hot.
<lotuspsychje> ouyes: it still is, but this works with several timezones
<trapt_trapt> hello
<ouyes> it seems kind of late in most users' local time.
<lotuspsychje> ouyes: #ubuntu-discuss if you like to discuss it
<Mrokii> Hi. This isn't Ubuntu-related, but does anybody know how to properly configure the Cantata mpd client? I have installed it, but have never tried out mpd before and trying to update Cantatas' database doesn't do anything.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: well cantata is an official package in repos, so its supported here
<Mrokii> Oh, okay.
<Mrokii> Loshki: Thanks for clarifying that. :)
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Thanks for clarifying that. :)
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: there is also a #mpd channel if you like, perhaps they are used to this package?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Okay, I will ask there, thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: see also the manpage for cantata?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Good idea, yeah.
<Mrokii> the man page is pretty sparse, so it's of no use for me, as it seems. And the documention in khelpcenter doesn't seem to be available. Too bad.
<pikapika> ArseToasts: The command did succesfully transfer the grub to the new partition (thank you!) but it appears it guessed wrong UUID for the old Linux. It appears to be a known bug but very ancient so dont know its current state. I googled around a bit and fixed it by disabling os prober, and copying a menu entry to 40_custom (and correcting its uuid obviously)
<pikapika> Just putting this out for others who have the same problem
<pikapika> Bug in question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1065196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554307 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1065196 linux-boot-prober yields wrong uuid for kernel root parameter" [High,Won't fix]
<doomgiver> hello. i have several Q's about hard disks (i am not sure whether they are "healthy" so i am using ubuntu to check them before using)
<lotuspsychje> doomgiver: smart test from disktools
<doomgiver> Disks shows me a Read Error Rate of 138 million for a disk, and 87 million for disk 2
<doomgiver> is this "normal"? i have not yet mounted anything, running ubuntu off usb.
<doomgiver> hm ok
<doomgiver> @lotuspsychje disktools = Disks? or its a cli tool?
<Mrokii> Just for future reference. I think I solved the problem. It seems that it wasn't enough to set the proper music folder in Cantata. I also had to set the correct path in /etc/mpd.conf. Now the database is updated and my music collection is available.
<guiverc> doomgiver, i think lotuspsychje meant smartmontools (package installed which provide `smartctl` to read status of your disks from drive electronics themselves  https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?smartmontools
<ducasse> doomgiver: guiverc the smart data is also available from gnome disks iirc
<guiverc> okay - sorry lotuspsychje & thanks ducasse -- its a cli tool doomgiver & thus probably why its the only one I know  (my bad!)
<ducasse> i prefer smartctl, but if doomgiver prefers a gui then 'disks' will work
<doomgiver> ok thanks
<Mrokii> Here's another problem that's been bothering me for a while. I have at least one HD that doesn't get mounted automatically when the system boots. I'm running Kubuntu and in system preferences I activated the switches for "automount on login" and "automount on attach". But still, I have to manually click on the HD-entry in Dolphins' sidebar for it to get mounted and accessible.
<Mrokii> Question basically is what system-config-file I should edit, and in which way, so that the HD is actually mounted automatically with system boot.
<ducasse> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<doomgiver> ducasse , im unable to view the disk. tried fdisk -l, disks and gparted.
<OlofL> Only every third or fourth time I plug in my headphones in my laptop I get good audio quality. The other times it sounds like im inside a barrel. I just keep unplugg and plugging in until it works
<doomgiver> hot swapping disks is possible in ubuntu? or i must restart?
<guest-n1g9u4> hi
<OlofL> Im on ubuntu 1710 btw
<guest-n1g9u4> i'm on mate
<Haris> hello all
<ducasse> OlofL: it's possible if your hardware supports it
<ducasse> sorry, OlofL - not intended for you
<ducasse> doomgiver: it's possible if your hardware supports it
<doomgiver> hmmm, let me try it then.
<Haris> Ubuntu's made it hard for me to not be able to have more apache workers. How do I increase values to configure more workers for apache, such that Ubuntu doesn't have a problem with it ?
<Haris> On other distros' I'm confident that when I configure something. It works. On Ubuntu mostly I find out that I have to configure the same thing somewhere else. I have to toil in confusion, rather than be done with the work
<lotuspsychje> Haris: perhaps question for #httpd?
<doomgiver_> ok, i restarted and the disk is being detected. however, its unning REALLY hot (50* vs 40* of another disk)
<Mrokii> ducasse: Thanks for the fstab-tip. I think I got it working now. Will know after the next reboot I guess, as "mount -a" seems to mount the drive properly
<doomgiver_> thanks guys! appreciate the help/.
<doomgiver_> ok, it says the disk is OK... do i believe it, lol?
<doomgiver_> and THIS disk has an eror rate of 4... compared to 87 million of the other disk....
<himadri_> hello
<himadri_> I'm trying to change splash screen on ubuntu 17.10 . Everything worked fine except I see first a purple blank screen for a second before my new splash screen.
<himadri_> I don't understand why is it happening. Can anyone help me with this ?
<tomreyn> doomgiver_you can run short or (better) long self tests on those disks
<tomreyn> doomgiver_: ^
<doomgiver_> ok thank you, wil try those.
<tomreyn> smartctl -t long /dev/sdX
<doomgiver_> ok, RIP. i am trying to create new partitions on the drive, and both disks and gparted are unable to do so.
<doomgiver_> disks crashed with SIGSEGV in g_dbus_object_get_interface() so i think its some sort of read/write error?
<tomreyn> dmesg might tell
<doomgiver_> hmm... the error happens only in the 2nd half of the drive... odd.
<doomgiver_> how do i see dmesg?
<tomreyn> better use smartmontools from a terminal so you'll have proper feedback on errors.
<tomreyn> dmesg -T
<doomgiver_> "ATA bus error" i think the drive is toast at this point.
<absolute512> Hi every1. I'm having a problem with SSH. I cannot connect to servers outside of my own network. It works if I VPN to my workplace though. I can pastebin the logs if desired
<tomreyn> either the drive, the cable or the controller,yes
<doomgiver_> well, atleast it didnt have important stuff on it.
<tomreyn> doomgiver_: you seem to lack a proper backup strategy.
<doomgiver_> what are backups?
<doomgiver_> :')
<ShriHari> doomgiver_: you seem to lack a proper backup strategy
<absolute512> I have tried this on three different machines both with WiFi and ethernet connections. I've also tried with flushing DNS, static IP, rebooting everything (I mean every device in the chain)... I cannot understand it
<Haris> how do I increase mpm workers ? everytime I do, I get warning about ServerLimit. When I increase ServerLimit, it has no affect on config. This is Ubuntu 14.04
<tomreyn> absolute512: logs should help if accompanied by a description of your network
<Frankfurt_Soup> hey guys, i know its not ubuntu but is there a way to auto login with hexchat?
<absolute512> fst https://pastebin.com/aerr4ec5
<ShriHari> stibium
<Triffid_Hunter> absolute512: looks like it connects just fine.. maybe your reverse dns is broken and the servers stall for ages during login?
<absolute512> snd: I have a DSL modem, behind it a pfsense and a managed router. I have two networks, a 192... and a 10.... for a VPN
<doomgiver_> ShriHari: wish i had enough storage for my CURRENT needs :D
<doomgiver_> backup is a pipe dream
<tomreyn> Frankfurt_Soup: "Connect to this network automatically" in the irc network profile.
<doomgiver_> and for some reason im unable to start smartmontools.... i dont think it is being installed correctly
<doomgiver_> you're supposed to "sudo apt-get install smartmontools", correct?
<doomgiver_> it stops at "setting up smartmontools (6.4..... etc)
<Haris> where do I configure serverlimit in apache on ubuntu 14.04 such that it accepts it
<Frankfurt_Soup> tomreyn ok thanks
<Haris> where does ubuntu keep the serverlimit config for apache ?
<Haris> Its not under /etc/apache2 on 14.04
<Haris> is it under /etc/default ?
<tomreyn> Haris: i don't run 14.04 anymore, but i think it was in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf while you could also place such instrcutions in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ (overruling those of apache2.conf)
<Haris> I have zero search result for running egrep -ainHR "serverlimit" /etc/apache2 on my box
<Haris> but apachectl -t says serverlimit is set to 256 somewhere
<tomreyn> Haris: that's probably the compiled in default. but you should have /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and I think it does contain a "ServerLimit" line.
<tomreyn> if not, maybe you don't have the apache2 package installed or you're not running the right apache httpd model
<Haris> I put ServerLimit 550 in global context in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/mpm_worker.conf. I ran apachectl -t. It says OK
<tomreyn> Haris: maybe this will help http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mpm_common.html#maxclients
<tomreyn> also http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mpm_common.html#serverlimit
<tomreyn> oh actually 14.04 already had apache 2.4, so adjust the documentation links to say so (instead of 2.2)
<Exterminador> hello. so, I've upgraded my Xubuntu to the new Bionic (I know it's dev still). did that expecting that the problem that I had with the login loop disappear but that didn't made any effect. I can still access any other accounts in the laptop except the main one (mine). any radical ideas and measures to try to recover the access to my main account?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> if you are running X, check ~/.xession-errors
<guiverc> Exterminador, check you haven't run out of space in /home (it results in login loop too, along with other reasons), but go to #ubuntu+1 for more
<tomreyn> ~/.xsession-errors rathers
<Exterminador> tomreyn, I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TSbBfbHmHD/
<Exterminador> the loop happened in 17.04 :/
<Exterminador> okay. I know that *probably* I shouldn't have done what I did, but I've logged in. I've deleted .cache, .local, .config and .Xauthority. logged in
<ducasse> Exterminador: as you are on bionic now, you need to go to #ubuntu+1 for support. trying to solve a problem by blindly upgrading to a dev release is generally not a good idea, though.
<ghimiryu> #salt
<Exterminador> yeah, I know. but well. seems I'm able to login again after deleting all those folders. on the .xsession-errors I had some write error related to .cache
<operator-error> !!QQAA1qa  !!QQAA1qaa
<rrn> Hi, is there a LaTeX package for letter for writing death threats?  I'm trying to write a death threat against this group of negroids that I wish to cull or poison.
<ducasse> rrn: stop that, go troll somewhere else.
<rrn> ducasse: ?  I'm not trolling.
<rrn> ducasse: I seriously wish to poison this group, as a eugenics measure.
<rrn> ducasse: Ok, this is off-topic, so I'm moving to #latex .
<rrn> Yes, I am a racist, and I am very proud to be one.  So?
<rrn> oops
<ducasse> thanks
<guiverc> thanks from me too !
<vitalii> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnAZnfNB6U
<vitalii> nice video)
<ducasse> vitalii: no spam here, please
<bazhang> vitalii, please don't post random youtube here
<longsanyuan> holle
<longsanyuan> how are you
<bazhang> longsanyuan, hi, ubuntu support issue?
<trincyolo> Hi all I've just installed ubuntu on an acer laptop but after rebooting there is no duel boot menu and it just boots straight into windows
<longsanyuan> I am a green hand
<bazhang> here is english ubuntu support longsanyuan for chinese ubuntu support please join #ubuntu-cn
<longsanyuan> please
<longsanyuan> nani
<cart_man> Hi everyone . My raspberry pi assignes this absolutely hideous name for my WiFi interface. It seems to be a mac addres...WHY ON EARTH would they do that? Since this morning it seems to have changed also. So I have tried editing the name in /lib/udev/rules.d/73-usb-net-by-mac.rules and then copy it to /etc/udev/rules.d .... Also I only changed the line "IMPORT{builtin}="net_id", NAME="$env{ID_NET_NAME_MAC}"  to
<cart_man>  -> IMPORT{builtin}="net_id", NAME="wlan0"  but THEN the interface disappeared on reboot
<bazhang> cart_man, is that ubuntu on it?
<cart_man> Yes Ubuntu MATE
<cart_man> bazhang ^^
<hateball> cart_man: you can use the kernel option net.ifnames=0 to use "traditional" naming
<hateball> cart_man: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<cart_man> hateball So theres a certain set of names that one can choose from ONLY?
<cart_man> hateball : ^
<ShriHari> hello
<slogger3141> good day! is there a way similar to windows (sorry!) - where I can build a large number of laptops, then give to individual users who are prompted to create their own username and password on 1st login?
<slogger3141> I'd be creating a one off generic login for all the laptops and giving the user the password for this - idea is it then allows them (via sudo) to run that script and create new login
<hateball> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<guiverc> slogger3141, I've heard it mentioned on ubuntu.podcast(uk) which I seem to recall being referred to as oem... refer hateball's info..
<cart_man> How can I reinstall my Ubuntu Mate GUI cause it seems to have crashed and cant start up anymore ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<plonter> Hey all!
<plonter> Does anybody knows how to solve the scrappy/popping sound in ubuntu? That happens every time I'm pressing volume up/down button on my keyboard or using "tab" in terminal
<plonter> I used to read some documentation on this, as far as I understand it's happening due to power save mode but I couldn't find the solution on how to disable it on Ubuntu 17.10
<Astrid314> Hi everyone! I hope to get some help with my installation of Ubuntu on an old Imac....
<Astrid314> It's mainly the graphics that's the problem this far... and that after I'm done with the installation I'm getting stuck where the system is asking me to remove the installation medium and press enter.
<Astrid314> I remove the flash drive and press enter, nothing has happened for like 30 minutes.
<BluesKaj> reboot?
<Astrid314> Did that... then I'm with my main problem, the graphics.
<Astrid314> The desktop turns into four screens.
<Astrid314> With bad graphics.
<Astrid314> Before the install I pressed "e" to add nomodeset. That fixed the graphics during the install but from here I don't know how to make this setting permanent.
<hateball> Astrid314: you can edit grub
<blackflow> Astrid314: via GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub, then run grub-update
<Astrid314> I'm pressing "shift" to start ubuntu from secure mode but the graphics makes it kind of hard to see what I'm doing and i'm not even sure that the system is getting started in secure mode.
<blackflow> Astrid314: sorry, update-grub
<BluesKaj> Astrid314, and run nomodeset again
<Astrid314> I'm a newbie and don't know how to get into grub from the start screen from where I log in.
<akik> Astrid314: press left shift when the computer is turned on
<Astrid314> I do that but I get to the same screen, four squares.
<akik> Astrid314: grub is hidden by default
<akik> Astrid314: if you want, you can enable showing grub on every boot
<Astrid314> Yeah, but i'm kind of stuck though nothing happens during reboot + left shift
<akik> Astrid314: you can enable it when ubuntu has booted up and you have logged in
<Astrid314> Ok... what do I press to get into grub after I'm logged in?  'Cause here the graphics are to bad to see what I'm doing.
<Astrid314> So i'm pretty much just guessing what I'm doing due the graphics.
<akik> Astrid314: use "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" to edit it. there are two lines with "HIDDEN" there. remove their values
<stevendale> Astrid314, Then run 'sudo update-grub'
<skishore86> I am unable to connect to bluetooth from my Ubuntu bluetooth..
<skishore86> Ubuntu bluetooth is not recognizing my mobile bluetooth
<skishore86> can some one help me
<noName> hi
<stevendale> Hi noName
<stevendale> !offtopic noName
<noName> why does alias lss='sh -c [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && echo screwed || ls' gives me 2: 1: [: missing ] followed by results of ls?
<noName> when executed in a bash shell?
<noName> instead of just the message or ls's output?
<Triffid_Hunter> because you don't have the stuff after sh -c quoted I guess
<noName> let me try
<skishore86> can some one help me with my bluetooth issue
<skishore86> ?
<hateball> !patience | skishore86
<ubottu> skishore86: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<skishore86> ubottu ... sure
<noName> Triffid_Hunter: um it didn't work
<noName> giving a single quote ends the alias abruptly and double quotes give sh: 1: [: 1: unexpected operator error followed by ls output
<ubuntu> hello
<Triffid_Hunter> noName: yeah you'll need to escape your $ signs as well
<Guest8165> hello,everyone
<Triffid_Hunter> noName: but why do you have sh -c in ther in the first place? seems to work fine without that
<Triffid_Hunter> noName: alias lss='[ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && echo screwed || ls' seems to do the intended thing without complaining here
<noName> Triffid_Hunter: Damn I just realized that. Actually I tried creating this via the terminal itself without directly editing the bashrc file.. And there it complained about unknown symbols..
<xperfecttr> hi
<geirha> Fun fact. The $[...] syntax for arithmetic expansion was deprecated over 20 years ago, and even removed from the documentation soon after. Still, decades later, it pops up again and again
<noName> Triffid_Hunter: but anyways, thank you for pointing that out.
<Triffid_Hunter> noName: you're welcome :)
<BillD73> Ubuntu 16.04 laptop with built in wifi  Is there a way I  can  tell what channel my wifi is connecting to wireless router with? If I ping what would "ideal" reply times for 11b/g be?
<Triffid_Hunter> BillD73: sudo iwconfig should tell you the frequency it's using
<JimBuntu> BillD73, iwlist <interface> scan or as Triffid_Hunter said
<JimBuntu> BillD73, "Ideal" ping times are ~0ms
<BillD73> thx guys thats what I was looking for   at less then5 feet from router I'm at 1.5.to 1.9 ms ...
<TwentyoneThree> Hi, my Ubuntu 17.10 64 bit on a mobile workstation is getting stuck at shutdown from time to time ... 5 minutes just a cursor in the left top corner. Any advice how I could diagnose this issue?
<Triffid_Hunter> TwentyoneThree: are you copying a bunch of stuff to a USB disk just before shutting down?
<JimBuntu> dmesg? kernel log?
<Triffid_Hunter> TwentyoneThree: USB disks are notoriously slow to write, and the kernel has to wait for the write cache to flush before unmounting
<TwentyoneThree> Triffid_Hunter: No, there are no USB disks or thumb drives
<TwentyoneThree> JimBuntu: How do I access dmesg from before a reboot? In the kernel log I can't find any entries around that time
<BillD73> So, if I switch the channel on my router from auto to a preferred channel(1, 6, or 11), would my client Wi-Fi automagically change channels as well?
<JimBuntu> redirect output to a file
<randomPerson1> yes BillD73
<JimBuntu> BillD73, channel hopping is already built into the spec
<BillD73> JimBuntu: randomPerson1 thx
<BluesKaj> ch6 is usually default and the busiest and most crowded wifi ch, try to avoid that one
<randomPerson1> I just rebooted a server for kernel updates. Now grub welcomes me with "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'". It's a bios boot and gpt partition. Could it be that the server has a problem with the gpt disk? I think I was the first to ever restart it...
<samthewildone> I having trouble getting my wwlan working on ubuntu.
<samthewildone> There doesn't seem to be any guide or documentation on getting wwlan working.
<samthewildone> When I run "lsub" the card shows up.
<samthewildone> It all works on Windows
<samthewildone> !wwlan
<samthewildone> !broadband
<JimBuntu> samthewildone, Saying 'it all works on Windows' is sure to gain you popularity and influence.
<samthewildone> well... I know one of the questions people usually ask is "maybe your card is busted".
<JimBuntu> by 'wwlan', you mean WiFi?
<samthewildone> JimBuntu, mobile broadband
<JimBuntu> samthewildone, as in cellular?
<samthewildone> Yes
<samthewildone> I remember when I had Mate a while back this worked.
<samthewildone> I didn't have to do a thing, it just worked.
<JimBuntu> ok, shows up in 'lsusb'... do you have the module loaded? (I can't know which module is required for your device)
<tomreyn> samthewildone: start by providing the output of lsusb for this device
<tomreyn> it's probaböly just one line, if not read on:
<tomreyn> !paste | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tester> i have a mobile hdd with windows to go on it (whatever windows created ~300mb or so partition, and te windows partition). there's unallocated space of about 40gb there as well. i want to install ubuntu on it and have it live peacefully with the existing windows to go installation.
<tester> windows is encrypted with bitlocker.
<tester> i'd also like ubuntu to be encrypted with whatever.
<tester> how do i go about doing this
<samthewildone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C3rRK8PWGn/
<tester> ideally, boot loader will ask which partition to boot, and then the encryption and whatever takes place
<tomreyn> tester: i'm not sure how exactly "windows to go" and bitlocker work and how they interoperate. but you yould use the "diskpart" command on windows to "list" all of "disk", "partition" and "volume" and we'd probably know more then. or you coul djust install ubuntu to that mobile hdd and see whether that works out (the installer will either find enough space to install or not).
<tester> im sure ubuntu will install fine. i'm more worried about what happens to the bootloader and the boot process afterwards
<tomreyn> tester: i don't know whether bitlocker still works if you replace the windows boot manager with grub. supposedly yes, but i'm just not sure. if bitlocker (of which there are several variants) works fine by just starting from a windows partition then i guess you can have bitlocker encrypted windows and dmcrypt-luks encrypted linux coexist on the same bootable storage device.
<tester> i'll give it a try
<tomreyn> samthewildone: so this is your mobile data modem: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1199:9013 Sierra Wireless, Inc.
<samthewildone> tomreyn, yes sir.
<samthewildone> tomreyn, trying to go through a bunch of forum posts on ubuntu to see if I can find something.
<tomreyn> samthewildone: so just setting it up in network manager doesn't work?
<samthewildone> nope
<samthewildone> Usually there's a mobile broadband section within the dropdown menu at the top right but there's only WiFi connections.
<samthewildone> tomreyn, when I manually add the BroadBand connection, it does not connect.
<tomreyn> samthewildone: okay, it's probbaly in serial mode by default and you'll need to modeswitch to the usb net.
<samthewildone> tomreyn, https://imgur.com/a/g7fYz
<tomreyn> samthewildone: can you also show: lsusb -v -d 1199:9013 ; lsmod
<tomreyn> i assume your screenshot shows the connection you created manually?
<samthewildone>  Yes
<samthewildone> lol
<samthewildone> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BnMqxyttv2/
<tomreyn> samthewildone: that'S the output of the second command only.
<tomreyn> so we have "lsmod", we still need: lsusb -v -d 1199:9013
<Li> I've went inside /usr/lib/lightdm and gave the command lightdm-session -h I was hopping for help but I got all the crap comming up my secreen and now ubuntu is broken I guess
<Li> can anyone tell if this is reversable?
<samthewildone> tomreyn, Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<tomreyn> samthewildone: ah, sudo, sorry
<samthewildone> :|
<tomreyn> samthewildone: so make it: sudo lsusb -v -d 1199:9013
<tomreyn> you can pipe this into pastebinit if you have it installed.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | samthewildone
<samthewildone> tomreyn, why a sudo on a lsusb command ?
<ubottu> samthewildone: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<ZaZaQ> hello
<tomreyn> samthewildone: because you want it to get all the details. you don't have to do it, though, maybe the non sudo output is good enough.
<tomreyn> samthewildone: on the other hand this hardly has the potential to do anything bad.
<samthewildone> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nwqVhHc69S/
<tomreyn> samthewildone:which ubuntu release is this?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -sd
<samthewildone> 16.04
<samthewildone> .1
<samthewildone> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> so .1 or .4?
<samthewildone> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> sudo apt install gobi-loader
<samthewildone> already did htat
<samthewildone> that
<tomreyn> then unplug and replug the modem
<Li> as usual full of nothing channel
<samthewildone> It's a wwlan card that I have to uninstall and re-install
<samthewildone> https://www.amazon.com/ThinkPad-GOBI-3000-Mobile-Broadband/dp/B004Z9XZHM
<samthewildone> not something I can just yank out and put back in.
<samthewildone> I disabled in bios, reboot, re-enabled... reboot
<tomreyn> samthewildone: i see
<samthewildone> tomreyn, just wanted to let you know I tried everything, even this guide from http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Gobi_2000
 * samthewildone goes in the corner and cries
<ZaZaQ> santhewildone, do you need a hug?
<samthewildone> I do
<samthewildone> tomreyn, here's the strange thing this worked on MATE
<samthewildone> But when I tried mate again, it didn't work... wait a minute.
<ZaZaQ> too bad. i'm not giving away free hugs
<samthewildone> I think it was MATE 14.04
<samthewildone> but that was like last year
<tomreyn> samthewildone: it's totally possible that it worked on an older kernel. linux changes over time, bad quality drivers are removed and ABIs can change,
<Amok_Huginnsson> hello, I have observer strange regression after last system update: half of my terminal emulators lost the ability to hangle standalone `bold` attribute. The simple test: echo "\e[1maaaaaa`tput sgr0`" fails on xterm, terminator, aterm, rxvt, but it works on: mrxvt and gnome-terminal. Can you guys confirm this?
<samthewildone> tomreyn, dam. I tried all these > PopOS / Ubuntu 16.04.4 / KaliLinux / CentOS
<samthewildone> -_-
<samthewildone> MATE 16.04.4
<tomreyn> samthewildone: maybe try 14.04 again, since the driver doesn't seem to have been developed any further than linux 4.4
 * samthewildone prepares to jump out a building
<Amok_Huginnsson> the test could be rewritten as: echo "`tput bold`aaaaa`tput sgr0`"
<tomreyn> samthewildone: your best bet would be to get a device that is well supported instead, though.
<samthewildone> I don't have much of a option as Lenovo blacklists a lot of "supported" devices.
<samthewildone> *cards
<tfgbd_> Is there any interest in the Lenovo Yoga Book Android edition
<samthewildone> tomreyn, thanks for your help though, I do appreciate it bro.
<samthewildone> tomreyn, I just wanted to be sure that when I tested everything yesterday it wasn't me.
<tomreyn> samthewildone: this is for 16.10, but if you're happy building the driv3ers yourself you *might* get them working this way: https://bytefreaks.net/gnulinux/compiling-gobinet-on-ubuntu-16-10-64bit
<tester> i didnt expect this to be an issue. i've put the latest iso on a flashdisk and booted it, but i get an error that says initramfs unable to find a medium something.
<samthewildone> tomreyn, no thanks, I already wasted enough time. But thanks though.
<tester> i tried a usb2 socket too
<tester> then i tried to re-flash the iso with unetbootin instead of rufus
<tester> same deal
<tester> ideas?
<tomreyn> samthewildone: i suggest you get an lte modem instead. or, if you use the laptoip stationary, an external lte to (w)lan router.
<tomreyn> tester: ensure your downloaded iso matches the checksum. then do a media test form the running system.
<tomreyn> !verify | tester
<ubottu> tester: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<samthewildone> tomreyn, I shall be back
<tester> tomreyn 773C839D24CF91C394ACA6F1B9CD40DA  ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<tester> tomreyn what do i compare it to though, theres nothing on the download page
<dirc> is there any gui tool recommend for accessing aws?
<JimBuntu> tester, Ubuntu says it should be 773c839d24cf91c394aca6f1b9cd40da for http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<dirc> i use aws command line which works fine. but when other use my desktop, it would be easier to communicate with gui.
<JimBuntu> dirc, GUI for AWS? Chrome ( only half kidding)
<quall__> Hello channel! I need somebody with some experience with AMD proprietary drivers on ubuntu 16.04 to help me: **1** understand what I have or not have done on my system (I've tried several things in the past, but I don't know how to assess what I have installed or not), **2** understand if something has changed in the last year and I can now use pro
<quall__> prietary drivers, **3** going from my current configuration to having the proprietary drivers. I have dual graphics, and I only need to use AMD drivers for Blender (so I don't mind about the rest).
<tester> tomreyn so the iso is fine and the media actually boots but them initramfs errors
<JimBuntu> tester, the ISO may be fine, doesn't mean the boot media you made is though
<ioria> !amd | quall__
<ubottu> quall__: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<akik> tester: one option would be to add the linux mbr to the windows boot loader
<tester> JimBuntu how do you suggest that i verify this?
<tester> akik are we talking about the installation issue or the dual boot question
<akik> tester: i mean, install grub to the linux partition, then dd first 446 bytes off it and insert it into the windows boot loader
<JimBuntu> You could reverse image the boot media... better yet though, re-create it.
<akik> tester: dual boot questio
<tester> JimBuntu i've recreated it twice already.
<tester> akik im not entirely sure about the procedure, so im pretty sure i'll screw it up without exact directions.
<JimBuntu> hmmm tester, for sanity check, I would create a different, older, boot image. See if I get issues
<tester> JimBuntu you mean download ubuntu 16 and try it?
<tomreyn> tester: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<JimBuntu> tester, yeah, that's what I would do, mind you... I'm only me
<dirc> JimBuntu. sad i wish there exists only command line world. kidding. : p
<quall__> ioria: thanks. I'm not sure what GCN level is myR5 M335 4GB DDR3 GPU. Wiki says "1st gen", I don't know if it's 1.2 or higher
<JimBuntu> dirc, I also use AWS via command line most of the time... but if looking for a GUI, it would be the browser
<akik> tester: it's described here (although for an older ubuntu version, and using mbr scheme): https://www.iceflatline.com/2011/04/install-and-configure-ubuntu-on-the-lenovo-t410/
<RodeoMike> is there a good CLI/GUI for viewing and understanding systemd units and their wants/wantedby/requried/etc...
<dirc> JimBuntu. Looks like some add on for browser. Thanks!
<JimBuntu> dirc, yw. Also, don't forget there is a phone app that is pretty powerful too
<tester> tomreyn the iso is fine.
<ioria> quall__, can you paste    lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ?
<tester> and this tutorial assumes i'm runnig some sort of unix. i'm not.
<tomreyn> tester: okay then you boot off it, and from the textual menu which displays first, you choose the option to test the install media
<skishore86> Can some one help me in installing speech recognition software on ubuntu 16.04
<quall__> ioria: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 07) // DeviceName:  Onboard IGD // Subsystem: Dell Skylake Integrated Graphics
<quall__> ioria: be aware that I have dual graphics
<tester> tomreyn when i boot from the flashdisk, i get the option to install ubuntu, then it 'thinks' with the logo, and then i get that errorr
<ioria> quall__, ok, but paste the full output  on paste.ubuntu.com or use pastebinit, please
<tester> so i assume i'm missing something here
<quall__> ioria: that was the full output. I replaced newlines with "//"
<tomreyn> tester: okay, let me try this here in a vm quickly, maybe the 17.10 installer has changed.
<ioria> quall__, sy, the output should show the Kernel driver in use; try again
<quall__> ioria: I confirm that that 3 lines are the only output. Do you want the paste without grep?
<ioria> quall__, no, please try this:   sudo lshw -c Video
<tomreyn> tester: still downloading, 2 minutes left.
<quall__> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JPgVHFdkyX/
<tester> tomreyn okay. i'll reboot and try to install ubuntu 16 that i just flashed
<ioria> quall__, looks good, what's the problem ?
<ioria> quall__, you know you can't use proprietary amd/ati on xenial and on, right ?
<quall__> ioria: I have never been able to use that graphic card. I don't know if I have any drivers installed. I don't know when and if the AMD GPU  gets "called"... I basically think that gpu is just sitting in m computer doing nothing.
<quall__> ioria: have you read my initial question? I came to ask specifically this. And no, when I bought the computer I didn't know that Ubuntu would have made impossible to use propertary drivers (was possible until when I bought the computer in 2016,  before 16.04)
<ioria> quall__,  the kernel module (driver) for your amd is 'radeon' . Check what you pasted above: configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<quall__> ioria: also, the !amd message says that in some cases you CAN use propertary drivers, but links to a wikipedia page to check whether it's my case or not, and that wikipedia page doesn't seem to say the GCN level for my graphic card
<ioria> quall__,  yes, you might use an external AMDGPU-PRO from amd website, but your card is not still supported by it: https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<quall__> ioria: ok, let's tackle one question at the time. (thanks for helping by the way). First question: I have two graphic cards. How does the OS choose which task to assign to which? Or should I decide? How?
<ioria> quall__, if you have an hybrid system (intel/amd) i suggest read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ioria> quall__, what's tha output of this :   xrandr --listproviders | tail -1 | sed 's/.*name://'
<quall__> ioria: just Intel
<tomreyn> tester: my instructions for the media test were incomplete. when the "keyboard equals human" icon shows during boot, press escape twice, then select "check disc for defects"
<ioria> quall__, so atm you're using the integrated (intel) card
<sveinse> What happens to the repos of a previous LTS release once it expires? Is it deleted, or is it kept for a period of time?
<tomreyn> sveinse: why do you ask?
<tester> i just tried ubuntu 16. i get the same thing, it stops at the same time, but without the specific initramfs error
<tester> tomreyn can you repeat the instructions and what you said since you said you were downloading
<ioria> quall__,  you can switch to amd (for blender) with   : DRI_PRIME=1 blender
<sveinse> tomreyn: We're using 14.04 for a product and I'm wondering if I need to setup a on-site 14.04 mirror to when it expires in May 19
<quall__> ioria: I'm afraid blender doesn't work with "radeon" drivers
<ioria> quall__,  ah, i don't use it sy, it was just an example
<tomreyn> tester: just do this: boot any ubuntu live / installer, and when the "keyboard equals human" icon shows during boot, press escape twice, then select "check disc for defects"
<tester> which disc is this going to check? the flashdisk?
<ioria> quall__,  in few words, with that card you're stuck with the default 'radeon' driver
<ioria> quall__,  i don't think you want to install 14.04 trusty and use fglrx
<tomreyn> sveinse: 14.04 EOL is  April 2019
<tomreyn> tester: yes
<tester> right. i'll try now.
<quall__> ioria: ok. Sad, but I guess I can't do much with that. Sicne we're here: do you have experience with virtual machines? Would it be (1) possible, (2) fast to have a 14.04 installation within a virtual machine and launche blender from there?
<sveinse> tomreyn: Yes, and what happens to the repo once it is EOL?
<ioria> quall__,  i'd say yes, go head
<tomreyn> sveinse: it is moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com. but obviously you should not use EOL releases.
<quall__> ioria: when i say "possible" I mean, can a virtualised OS have drivers that the host OS can't have?
<tomreyn> sveinse: what made you think that 14.04 will expire by May 19 this year?
<ioria> quall__,  the problem it's not the card but the new 16.04's kernel and xorg ; so if you use another kernel and xorg it should be fine  (if your hw is strong enough)
<sveinse> tomreyn: I misremembered May 2019. But it was April 2019
<quall__> ioria: last thing: ar VM
<quall__> ioria: last thing: are VMs fast? :)
<ioria> quall__,   depends on your cpu and ram
<tomreyn> sveinse: so april next year, right
<JimBuntu> romance, sveinse https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ioria> quall__,   which are ?
<quall__> ioria: mean, my computer is not bad, it's mid-range: i5, 8GB ram
<tomreyn> sveinse:the problem you are facing is obiovusly "We're using 14.04 for a product"
<sveinse> tomreyn: And as for 14.04. We're stuck on upstart due to being stuck on an old kernel. And we don't want to spend the money to up it to something newer. This is the woes of being on an embedded product
<tomreyn> sveinse: can i know the name of the company so i'll know what to never buy?
<ioria> quall__,   you can try with virtualbox, no harm in that (but not sure of the outcome)
<tester> tomreyn it wont even check the discs. same thing, same place, same errors.
<tester> i get the menu of live, install, etc. i pick check disc, it "thinks" for a while and throws the error.
<tomreyn> sveinse: "embedded system" is not an acceptable excuse for running unpatched / unpatchble systems.
<quall__> ioria: ok! thanks for helping. I'm going to attempt "sudo echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" so I guess I can be soon locked out of my session if something goes wrong :D so goodbye
<tester> same thing with ubuntu 16 and 17 (two latest versions available from the website)
<ioria> quall__,   ok
<sveinse> tomreyn: not as of now, 14.04 is under support, right
<tomreyn> sveinse: for another year, but you aleady said your employer won't do due diligence and ignore the system going EOl.
<tomreyn> sveinse: this is going OT here, though, but i'd behappy to discuss this more with you in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<quall__> ioria: Nah, the switcheroo doesn't work so I'm still here and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics doens't cover my case correctly
<sveinse> tomreyn: and? It is perfectly normal to obsolete old products and move on to newer thing? My question was what happens to the repos when a LTS-release is EOL. Nothing more.
<sveinse> And thanks, I got the answer
<tester> im about to give up
<ioria> quall__,   try  DRI_PRIME=1 application name
<quall__> ioria: how do I know then whether that application is actually using GPU?
<ioria> quall__,   xrandr --listproviders or glxinfo |egrep -i "opengl vendor|opengl renderer"
<quall__> ioria: result of xandr --listproviders is the same with or without DRI_PRIME=1
<tester> tomreyn i'm trying everything with a different computer, just in case
<tester> fwiw this is not something new and apparently all the solutions are witch crafts https://askubuntu.com/questions/15425/error-when-installing-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system
<DiecastMessiah> quall__: is this a nvidia optiums video?
<tester> tomreyn and yeah, same thing all over again with a whole different hardware.
<quall__> DiecastMessiah: we're talking about inter/radeon dual graphics
<m00n_urn> hey
<m00n_urn> hey i tried mounting a raspbian .img using mount and it gives me this: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0       missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<quall__> DiecastMessiah: Ican't seem to switch between the two
<ioria> quall__,   so, ia'm afraid you can't switch
<tester> in between the error log, modsign couldnt get UEFI db list; ACPI errors, etc.
<tester> maybe ubuntu isn't supposed to be loaded with uefi?
<DiecastMessiah> oh kk i never knew they did that with radeon.. if it was nvidia i could have help a bit..sorry
<quall__> ioria: uhm, strange isn't it? I mean, it shouldn't be by chance
<ioria> quall__,   already tried  vgaswitcheroo ?
<quall__> ioria: yes, it doesn't do anything at all
<ioria> quall__,   have you updated /etc/default/grub as told in the wiki page ?
<ioria> quall__,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<tester> tomreyn i tried to recreate the flashdisk, once again, this time without UEFI. the progress looks a little different, but the bottom line (the initramfs) is the same
<quall__> ioria: sorry I misread the wikipage. I thought it was saying: if you don't have the switcharoo=y, then do that
<francisv> Hello, I have a broken installation complaining about a VLC 4.0 package.  Please see the log http://paste.debian.net/1014488/. The command `apt --fix-broken install' is not succeeding.  Anyone who can help me to fix the broken VLC?
<leftyfb> francisv: apt-cache policy libvlccore9
<ioria> quall__,   follow the instructions (btw, it's two years old)
<francisv> leftyfb: http://paste.debian.net/1014489/
<leftyfb> francisv: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<francisv> leftyfb: 17.10
<leftyfb> francisv: I would ppa-purge everything from the videolan/master-daily ppa you added to get you back to a working state
<only> there is any auto input for hindi langauage translation aka Transliteration ....hindi input translated automatically to english in ubuntu libre office ...like this software lipikaar as done in windows
<francisv> leftyfb: Ok, trying...
<pencer1235> how can i list all channels
<leftyfb> pencer1235: please go to #freenode for help with IRC
<pencer1235> leftyfb it says /join <channel>
<pencer1235> and i currently have any in mind
<leftyfb> pencer1235: /join #freenode
<only> there is any auto input for hindi langauage translation aka Transliteration ....hindi input translated automatically to english in ubuntu libre office ...like this software lipikaar as done in windows
<leftyfb> pencer1235: your question is not ubuntu related
<only> why not ...any software or help for ubuntu
<pencer1235> how can i manually install bluetooth ?
<pencer1235> bluetooth drivers
<littlepython> why do we use kickstart file? what kind of settings does a kicstart file have? original-ks.cfg and anaconda-ks.cfg are these the only kickstart files?
<gerge> Hi, I am trying to set keyboard brightness to 0 by default, but I am getting a permission error. I have found the file that control the brightness: /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness
<gerge> But when I use this command: echo '0' > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness
<gerge> as root, i get this: An error occurred while redirecting file '/sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness'
<gerge> open: Permission denied
<quall__> @Channel, or ioria: if I do an update-grub and something goes wrong am I locked out of the system? (This hasn't happened, I'm just considering my options)
<leftyfb> littlepython: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/6/html/installation_guide/s1-kickstart2-options
<leftyfb> littlepython: first result on google for "kickstart options"
<leftyfb> pencer1235: why do you need to "manually" install bluetooth drivers?
<ioria> quall__,   if you edited just the line 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash '  nope, at worst, your gui does not load
<quall__> ioria: ok! see you later then :)
<tester> if anyone has an idea why i keep getting initramfs error 'Unable to find a medium containing a live file system', i'd take any hints now
<tester> i checked md5 of the .iso, i tried flashing it with rufus and with unetbootin, i tried ubuntu 16 and 17
<ioria> quall__,   in that case, open a console (ctrl+alt+f1), reverse the changes and run again sudo update-grub
<tester> tried 2 different computers
<tester> and i also tried different usb ports (usb2 and usb3) on two computers
<samthewildone> tomreyn, I have returned father.
<samthewildone> tomreyn, lol now it doesn't want to connect in 14.04.5
<samthewildone> It shows up
<samthewildone> I have a "enable Mobile broadband" option now but when I click it nothing happens
<Silmarilion> Hi, is there a way to have workspaces in a single row in Unity?
<Silmarilion> when switching
<francisv> leftyfb: ppa-purge fails as well: http://paste.debian.net/1014495/
<Guest33147> salve
<leftyfb> francisv: sudo apt-get --purge remove libaribb24-0 libvlccore9 vlc-plugin-abi-4-0-1 vlc-plugin-base vlc-plugin-video-output
<Guest33147> list?
<francisv> leftyfb: http://paste.debian.net/1014499/
<kalewalker> Hello All, anyone out there available to help troubleshoot an issue?
<francisv> I add the packages complaining to be removed
<francisv> but more and more packages complain
<leftyfb> Guest33147: do you need help with ubuntu?
<quall__> ioria: no luck even with updated grub. Switcheroo doesn't work. Actually, that wiki page must be wrong, because it says that for using the switcheroo you should "sudo echo DIS > /somewhere/" but "sudo" applies to echo, not to the output redirection! So I'm just soing the command as root instead of sudoing, and anyway it doesn't work
<leftyfb> !ask | kalewalker
<ubottu> kalewalker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kalewalker> ubottu: got it
<leftyfb> francisv: sudo apt-get --purge remove libaribb24-0 libvlccore9 vlc-plugin-abi-4-0-1 vlc-plugin-base vlc-plugin-video-output phonon4qt5-backend-vlc
<leftyfb> francisv: keep going
<leftyfb> francisv: it's fine as long as it's just packages and libraries having to do with vlc and codecs
<francisv> ok, I will just keep adding pakcages
<francisv> you can see from here: http://paste.debian.net/1014503/
<francisv> I was just expecting to run a command that would automatically add all packages with dependencies
<kalewalker> I seem to have a bit of a cascading issue and can't wrap my head around it.  Running 16.04.  Initially I was unable to load a terminal window in Unity.  My primary problem is lack of shell access both thru ctrl-alt-f1 and thru GUI.   Copied .bashrc and .profile from /etc/skel.  No change.  Rebooted to see if change was affected, GRUB failed.  Repaired GRUB, and can boot.  Recent installs include mysecureshell and a manual upgrade
<kalewalker> to plexmediaserver.  Recently Plexmediaserver failed to read files on a separate disk, other programs are having issues reading too.  Manual access is successful.
<leftyfb> kalewalker: I would run diagnostics to determine if you've got bad memory or a bad drive
<kalewalker> I ran fs check with disk and they were all good
<kalewalker> leftyfb: what do you suggest for checking memory?
<carnot> Hi, has anyone got a fix for not being able to change screen brightness on Ubuntu 16.04, Dell XPS 15 9560, or could point me in the right direction? Tried the usual stack-exchange etc but no luck.
<tester> so i managed to get the installer to load.
<tester> back to my dualboot question now
<tester> windows is installed to /dev/sdc1 (not sure what's there, 350mb partition) and /dev/sdc2 (c:). there's 40gb free space on that disk.
<tester> but ubuntu's installer asks where to put the boot loader installation
<tester> do i choose /dev/sdc (the whole disk) and pray it won't crush bitlocker's key or something?
<tomreyn> tester: have backups. you can stiull pray if you want then, but there's no longer a struict need to do so then.
<quall__> ioria: I've taken it to the next stage  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1014578/i-cant-switch-graphic-card-on-a-intel-amd-hybrid-graphics-laptop
<ksbalaji> Ubuntu 16.04 boots after hibernation. Problem: no display!
<akik> tester: it's not advisable if you don't know what you have in /dev/sdc mbr
<kalewalker> I seem to have a bit of a cascading issue and can't wrap my head around it.  Running 16.04.  Initially I was unable to load a terminal window in Unity.  My primary problem is lack of shell access both thru ctrl-alt-f1 and thru GUI.   Copied .bashrc and .profile from /etc/skel.  No change.  Rebooted to see if change was affected, GRUB failed.  Repaired GRUB, and can boot.  Recent installs include mysecureshell and a manual upgrade
<kalewalker> to plexmediaserver.  Recently Plexmediaserver failed to read files on a separate disk, other programs are having issues reading too.  Manual access is successful.
<tester> tomreyn i can afford to lose the content of THAT drive
<tester> where do i tell it to place the boot loader though?
<akik> tester: We do not recommend modifying the master boot record on computers whose operating system drives are BitLocker-protected for a number of security, reliability, and product support reasons. Changes to the master boot record (MBR) could change the security environment and prevent the computer from starting normally, as well as complicate any efforts to recover from a corrupted MBR. Changes made to the
<ksbalaji> Does hibernation in 16.04 work well ? I have Acer Aspire.
<akik> MBR by anything other than Windows might force the computer into recovery mode or prevent it from booting entirely.
<akik> tester: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security/information-protection/bitlocker/bitlocker-frequently-asked-questions
<tomreyn> tester: i think the graphical installer will just write it to the boot sector of the disk it is installing ubuntu on
<tester> akik sure. what do you suggest then?
<akik> tester: i pasted the url that describes how to add the grub 446 byte part into the windows boot loader
<tester> tomreyn sda need not be touched _at all_. sdb is the installation media (flashdisk) and sdc is the disk with windows and bitlocker and where i want ubuntu to also be
<tester> akik i'll read.
<akik> tester: you have two windows installation there or only the one on sdc?
<Vic2> I am a 14.04 user who just upgraded to 16.04 .... I run a program under wine with multiple instances of it open at one time.  In 14.04 the launcher would create ONE icon and if I right clicked, I would see a list of all the instances ... in 16.04 I get an individual icon for EACH instance ... how can I alter this behavior so that I get ONE not TWENTY icons?
<tester> akik sda is the disk of the pc. sdc is a mobile harddisk with windows to go (with bitlocker) and where ubuntu-to-go will also be eventually.
<tester> akik i can't find anything in that link regarding adding grub's code
<kostkon> Vic2, you probably try adding setting the wm_class in its .desktop file
<akik> tester: https://www.iceflatline.com/2011/04/install-and-configure-ubuntu-on-the-lenovo-t410/ (Configuring for Dual Boot)
<Vic2> kostkon, as I am a noob, could you provide more guidance please?
<akik> tester: i'm noting here that when installing ubuntu, choose the linux partition for the grub boot loader
<tester> akik so choose /dev/sdc3 specifically?
<kostkon> Vic2, start the app then in a terminal give:  xprop | grep -i wm_class, when the cursor changes shape click on the wine app's window. that's the first step
<akik> tester: yes
<tester> sorry for asking and repeating, i just  dont want to end up nagging for the next 6 hours with stuff i could prevent now
<ksbalaji> does hibernation alter boot sequence?
<kostkon> Vic2, it will give you a list of values, 1 or more values
<tester> akik so now when i boot to that disk, what's going to happen? i assume windows is going to take control and boot itself?
<akik> tester: you are booting in non-uefi mode right?
<tester> right now? yeah it should be non uefi
<tester> windows is uefi
<Drbutth0le> why would you run windows out of a VM?
<akik> tester: after the bcdedit procedure you'll get the normal windows boot loader, and there'll be a menu entry for booting ubuntu
<tester> akik im sorry, what bcedit procedure
<kostkon> Vic2, did it work? what did you get
<akik> tester: go read the url :)
<tester> akik the bitlocker faq? there's no "bcedit" in there
<akik> tester: bcdedit is used to modify the windows boot loader settings
<tester> akik yeah, i'm not too familiar but I know that.
<miguelc084> hello.
<akik> tester: the url talks about how you add the 512 byte file into the windows boot loader to be able to boot ubuntu
<tester> akik apologies. could you direct me to where? i still cant find anything about that
<akik> tester: https://www.iceflatline.com/2011/04/install-and-configure-ubuntu-on-the-lenovo-t410/ (Configuring for Dual Boot)
<miguelc084> if i may ask a question... i somehow trying to fix sound in ubuntu crashed the sound config. i dont have now sound on my dual boot windows. i had secureboot disabled in uefi. in windows it says sound card is unplugged but this is a notebook. anybody knows this error
<Vic2> kostkon the cursor never changed ... I hovered the mouse over the icon and the mouse pointer changed to a cross/bullseye.  Clicked the icon .. there was no output of any kind.
<kostkon> Vic2, click on the app's window not icon. window
<tester> akik thanks. i'll follow that.
<Vic2> kostkon, perhaps I should close all the instances, and then start them up from scratch?
<Vic2> kostkon, ahh ok.
<kostkon> Vic2, just start one, and click on it
<Vic2> kostkon is an already running one sufficient? or do I need to actually close one and then restart it?
<kostkon> Vic2, it's fine
<Vic2> kostkon, ok it gave me output indicating  WM_CLASS(STRING) =
<kostkon> Vic2, no value at all?
<Vic2> well yeah ... I didn't paste it. :)
<kostkon> Vic2, was it the main window?
<Vic2> I used a random one of the 20 kostkon
<kostkon> Vic2, tried them all lol you never know
<kostkon> try*
<Vic2> the full output was ... WM_CLASS(STRING) = "roboevony.exe", "roboevony.exe"
<kalewalker> I seem to have a bit of a cascading issue and can't wrap my head around it.  Running 16.04.  Initially I was unable to load a terminal window in Unity.  My primary problem is lack of shell access both thru ctrl-alt-f1 and thru GUI.   Copied .bashrc and .profile from /etc/skel.  No change.  Rebooted to see if change was affected, GRUB failed.  Repaired GRUB, and can boot.  Recent installs include mysecureshell and a manual upgrade
<kalewalker> to plexmediaserver.  Recently Plexmediaserver failed to read files on a separate disk, other programs are having issues reading too.  Manual access is successful.
<Vic2> kostkon I tried 3 of the 20 .. the output is identical in each ... WM_CLASS(STRING) = "roboevony.exe", "roboevony.exe"
<leftyfb> kalewalker: please stop pasting the same question repeatedly. If someone is able and willing to help you, they will
<leftyfb> kalewalker: did you try creating a new user?
<kostkon> Vic2, that's better. hopefully after you make the change your de will group them all under the same icon and not some
<kalewalker> leftyfb: nope, will try.
<Vic2> kostkon, ok excellent ... now what are the specifics of the change I need to make ?  or a reference to something to read?
<kostkon> Vic2, ok, now find and open its .desktop file, it's properly in ~/.local/share/applications somewhere
<kostkon> probably*
<Vic2> kostkon ... there are about 15 similarly named files ... wine-extension-chm.desktop   wine-extension-png.desktop
<kostkon> Vic2, one that is named after your app?
<Vic2> no
<kostkon> Vic2, sure? is there a 'wine' folder?
<kalewalker> leftyfb: success with new admin, getting other errors and sorting through actions now
<Vic2> yes, let me look in there --- .wine you mean?
<kostkon> Vic2, no, actually in ~/.local/share/applications
<miguelc084> rebooting brb
<kalewalker> leftyfb:  removed plexmediaserver + mysecure shell and the problem is resolved.  Thanks, sorry for the noob resolution, I'm no pro.
<Vic2> kostkon no ... just the 15 or so files I mentioned and a mimeinfo.cache file
<kostkon> Vic2, how do you open that app?
<kostkon> Vic2, do you click on its .exe every time you want to start it
<Vic2> with wine ... clicking on the icon which opens with wine
<Vic2> kostkon with wine ... clicking on the icon which opens with wine
<Vic2> kostkon, so yes, basically.
<kostkon> Vic2, from your apps menu or file browser ?
<Vic2> kostkon, however there are 20 different instances of that program each in its own directory.
<Vic2> kostkon file browser
<kostkon> Vic2, 20 different .exes?
<Vic2> same exe 20 different directories containing it.
<Vic2> kostkon, same exe 20 different directories containing it.
<kostkon> Vic2, and you click on those 20 each time and for what purpose
<kostkon> ?
<Vic2> kostkon, to run the exe's ... I haven't yet created a batch file to do so which is on my todo list.
<kostkon> Vic2, can't you just click 20 times the same .exe
<Vic2> kostkon, no as it is a flash application and the flash data is saved to its own location based upon the 'account' that is being used ... i.e. the reason for the exe in multiple directories.
<Vic2> kostkon, just a reminder the icon 'stacked' properly in 14.04 but this behaviour is new to 16.04 for me.
<kostkon> Vic2, that complicates things a bit. you could create a custom .desktop file for you app and click it 20 times, or i guess 20 different .desktop files as long as they contain this line: StartupWMClass=roboevony.exe   your DE may decide to group them together.
<cart_man> What is the files name that you can add EXPORTS or environment variable for every Terminal that gets launched?
<tomreyn> # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells. This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login exists.
<tomreyn> cart_man: there is also /etc/environment if you're looking for a way that afffects all users.
<tomreyn>  /etc/environment wont be executed, though
<tomreyn> but /etc/profile is
<cart_man> tomaw Thats the one..thanks
<cart_man> I mean tomreyn ^^
<tomreyn> welcome
<Vic2> kostkon, I am going to take this to #winehq and see if they have any ideas, thanks for trying! :)
<kostkon> Vic2, np
<phablet> hhh
<phablet> Hello guys
<kostkon> phablet, hi
<amosbird> hi, I have a systemd unit look like this https://la.wentropy.com/Av-A
<enyc> Hrr..m fault with  releases.ubuntu.com server
<amosbird> why does it still use root USER?
<enyc> hrrm come back now
<enyc> was giving ICMP !H  host unreachable near far end
<asir> aa
<theTOOLMAN> hey there, i need some help. i have an install of 16.04 server on a desktop machine. i installed gdm and xfce4. it was working until it locked up yesterday. Now gdm wont start an xfce session. i disabled gdm and installed lxdm. lxdm cannot start an xfce session but it can start openbox and lxde sessions.
<theTOOLMAN> only useful log entries:
<theTOOLMAN> journalctl -f Mar 13 10:09:25 tbox lxdm-session[5017]: pam_systemd(lxdm:session): Cannot create session: Already running in a session
<theTOOLMAN> /var/log/lxdm/log: ** Message: create ConsoleKit session fail
<Vic2> kostkon ... this is shedding SOME light on the situation but I do not know how to proceed with the output given ... gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<theTOOLMAN> ~
<theTOOLMAN> ~teale/.xsession_errors: /etc/X11/Xsession: 6: export: Session.mandatory.path: bad variable name
<theTOOLMAN> it'd be nice to get xfce4 working again. openbox sucks and lxde doesn't let me order my monitors
<theTOOLMAN> oh and gnome sucks too
<theTOOLMAN> be nice to know where to find some better messages that will tell why my xfce isn't starting
<kostkon> Vic2, hmm there's some info and code here https://askubuntu.com/q/165147/1651
<pragmaticenigma> Is there any expert on Cygwin that could help me with an XForwarding issue from an ubuntu server to windows? (we may need to go to offtopic or pm)
<compdoc> theTOOLMAN, you ever check to see if your drive is failing?
<theTOOLMAN> compdoc there isn't anything in journalctl that would indicate that
<compdoc> youve never checked SMART?
<theTOOLMAN> checking smart now.
<theTOOLMAN> compdoc no errors in smart. this is an ssd and the only thing that looks off is the number of unexpected poweroff
<theTOOLMAN> but its on a ups since this install
<compdoc> ok, just checking. ssds do go bad, but if smart says no reallocated or pending sectors, then great
<compdoc> I install ubuntu server and a minimal mate desktop, and never have issues
<theTOOLMAN> i usually have no issues
<theTOOLMAN> i usually do sddm and xfce
<theTOOLMAN> but i've decided i want to get away from kcrap
<theTOOLMAN> this configuration works great on my home machines and my laptops
<theTOOLMAN> just weird on this machine
<compdoc> I only use mate so I can remote desktop into the server, with x2go
<theTOOLMAN> i'm going to run a memory test tonight just to doublecheck
<compdoc> goos idea
<theTOOLMAN> only remote access i do is ssh. -Y to bring an application locally. rdp though i use for windows
<theTOOLMAN> i really like xfce
<theTOOLMAN> and i'd like to get it working
<theTOOLMAN> just weird that it just stops and its not giving me a usable error message in any of the log files
<theTOOLMAN> feels like a permissions issue
<theTOOLMAN> hmmmm
<theTOOLMAN> let me check that
<anson> .
<hopland> Hoy! Could someone here who uses gnome-mpv do me a favour? Try to add a lua script through the gnome-mpv settings dialogue (you can find some  interesting lua scripts here: https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/wiki/User-Scripts ) Do you get a "Permission denied" dialogue?
<akik> is grub able to use /boot residing in lvm?
<theTOOLMAN> blehhh
<theTOOLMAN> that didn't work either
<theTOOLMAN> secure.log: Mar 13 10:47:18 tbox lxdm-session: pam_systemd(lxdm:session): Cannot create session: Already running in a session
<tester> with latest ubuntu, there's no "Files" in the file manager (the menu)
<tester> where the hell did they put it
<tester> i need to change preferences.
<cristian_c> tester: if 18.04, this is not beta channel
<cristian_c> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<tester> 17
<kostkon> tester, 17.10?
<cristian_c> I've found Files in applications menu, but I can't explain how it's possible
<tester> yes
<tester> the program itself is there, but i need to change its preferences
<tester> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-behavior.html
<tester> Click Files in the top bar, pick Preferences and select the Behavior tab.
<cristian_c> wait, I try to access it
<theTOOLMAN> only thing that seems off to me is this
<theTOOLMAN> Mar 13 10:50:34 tbox ureadahead[398]: ureadahead:events/fs/open_exec/enable: Ignored relative path
<compdoc> theTOOLMAN, make sure you havent channged ownership of those .xsession files to root or something
<theTOOLMAN> and a ton of errors about relative paths in ureadahead when systemd starts that
<tester> cristian_c i found it. forget it..
<theTOOLMAN> i haven't changed any permissions
<tester> ubuntu is becoming too much like mac
<theTOOLMAN> i've add myself to a few groups
<md231> compdoc: hi, I am new here and want to try irc, please say hi ;)
<stanley> hi
<md231> stanley: ;)
<archer121_> Hi, I installed a second copy of Ubuntu, keeping my old ubuntu. I want both the installations to use the same home. So I created an entry in fstab to mount the old ubuntu's fs in /old_ubuntu, and created a soft link from /home/teju -> /old_ubuntu/home/tejaswi. Everything seems to be working okay, permissions all looks good. But the terminal  has a white background, and starts in the /old_ubuntu/home/tejaswi folder. What could be 
<TJ-> archer121_: the user ID will need to match for the new <> old to work correctly; also instead of using a symlink you should use a --bind mount; somehting like "/old_ubuntu/home/tejaswi /home/teju bind defaults 0 0" -- I'm not 100% confident that's the correct format for a bind fstab entry however
<theTOOLMAN> tejaswi is in here?
<theTOOLMAN> as in my homie living up in arlington?
<cristian_c> btw, Preferences entry is under upper-left folder menu icon
<Hathadar> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS on virtualbox to replace my 17.10 that had reached end of life.  The new Install is booting and running quite slowly despite having identical settings in vitualbox.  Suggestions?
<pragmaticenigma> Hathadar, if this is a fresh install, optimizations within the install may not have completed. Also, 17.10 is not EOL, 17.04 is
<Hathadar> How would optimizations not complete?  The new install has rebooted several times.
<Hathadar> And the old one is 17.04
<archer121_> TJ-: Ohkay. I think the user ids match. I'll try a bind mount.
<TJ-> archer121_: "man fstab" suggests it should be: "/old_ubuntu/home/tejaswi /home/teju  none bind 0 0" but I'm still not 100% sure
<archer121_> Instead of a softlink, I tried mount --bind as TJ- suggested, but still terminal is white, and starts in /old_ubuntu/home/tejaswi
<archer121_> I guess I'll try adding it to fstab and reboot
<Hathadar> Something is very wrong. time $(i=0; while (( i < 9999999 )); do (( i ++ )); done)  That will take 30 seconds to run on 17.04 but has yet to finish on 16.04.4 LTS.
<tomreyn> !17.04 | Hathadar
<ubottu> Hathadar: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<nacc> tomreyn: Hathadar knows that, in this case, they are seeing a big performance differences between their old install and their reinstall of 16.04
<Hathadar> tomreyn, I know this.  I am stating that my replacement is running quite slowly as compared to the end of life.
<tomreyn> okay, just making sure you know.
<tomreyn> dunno about the other issue i'm afraid
<archer121_> TJ-: Everything i working perfectly after the bind entry in fstab
<archer121_> thnx'
<theTOOLMAN> fuck this is giving me a headache
<theTOOLMAN> i can run lxde but lxde is garbage. the settings don't work. mouse and display
<theTOOLMAN> all i want is my xfce
<v01d1> exit
<proudmickeymouse> hi.. im getting "ls: cannot access '/home/*/.ssh/a*': No such file or directory "   everytime i install or uninstall use APT
<proudmickeymouse> as a result few softwares like UGET are not able to run. ...
<ycyclist> Where are the docs to read about how ubuntu kernel source is managed and what to expect on git kernel builds?
<ycyclist> I wonder if the builds are sometimes expected to fail in trunk, or if I am dropping a step in something?  I recently got a successful xenial build, but just failed in a trusty one, which seems odd, as trusty should be old and little changing.
<Guest57938> hello i have a problem with boot on ahci
<theTOOLMAN> wtf i had to resinstall gdm3 and now it works
<Guest57938> if i set ide on the bios works fine but when i set ahci first boot is ok the next one kernel doesnt load. stays on splash screen
<Guest57938> any idea ?
<proudmickeymouse> hi guys .. im getting "ls: cannot access '/home/*/.ssh/a*': No such file or directory "   everytime i install or uninstall use APT ... any clue ?
<theTOOLMAN> proudmickeymouse: not sure what you did to cause that, but it is looking for the authorized_keys files for all of your users
<theTOOLMAN> do they exist?
<proudmickeymouse> that .SSH doesn't exist
<theTOOLMAN> ls -lathr /home/{user}/.ssh/
<proudmickeymouse> i did locate search all over the {user} directory
<proudmickeymouse> didn't find anything
<proudmickeymouse> i did that command you gave..  ls -lathr .. it seems to give same result ====  "ls: cannot access '/home/{user}/.ssh/': No such file or directory
<proudmickeymouse> "
<theTOOLMAN> proudmickeymouse: would help to know what it is trying to uninstall/install/reconfigure that is causing it to look
<theTOOLMAN> sudo -i -u {user}
<theTOOLMAN> ssh-keygen -t rsa -b4096
<theTOOLMAN> and then try again
<JimBuntu> a space between -b and 4096, right?
<proudmickeymouse> it happens with all the install and uninstall, no matter what, this time around its APT INSTALL setools-gui
<theTOOLMAN> you don't need a space
<theTOOLMAN> you could do ssh-keygen -trsa -b4096
<theTOOLMAN> i just bounce back and forth on my syntax
<theTOOLMAN> something you pick up when you work in mysql
<C-developer> <C-developer> I am installing turtlebot on ubuntu from this page: http://wiki.ros.org/turtlebot/Tutorials/indigo/Turtlebot%20Installation [10:50] <C-developer> I run the ubuntu install package : sudo apt-get install ros-indigo-turtlebot ros-indigo-turtlebot-apps ros-indigo-turtlebot-interactions ros-indigo-turtlebot-simulator ros-indigo-kobuki-ftdi ros-indigo-rocon-remocon ros-indigo-rocon-qt-library ros-indigo-ar-track-alvar-msg
<theTOOLMAN> not sure what turtlebot is
<JimBuntu> theTOOLMAN, I didn't realize that, I don't think it's shown as such in the man pages. Either way, thanks for the tip!
<C-developer> How do i solve this issue ? The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ros-indigo-desktop-full : Depends: ros-indigo-desktop but it is not going to be installed                            Depends: ros-indigo-perception but it is not going to be installed                            Depends: ros-indigo-simulators but it is not going to be installed                            Depends: ros-indigo-urdf-tutorial but it is not goi
<theTOOLMAN> apt install --force
<theTOOLMAN> JimBuntu: i learned it from mysql with the -u option. the -p you have to do without a space (put a space in and it will think your password is the db name)
<proudmickeymouse> theTOOLMAN, that command did generate id_rsa.pub and id_rsa. files .. not the authentication keys file yet in the .SSH directory
<theTOOLMAN> no. but at least it creates that .ssh folder
<theTOOLMAN> you can add yourself to auth keys
<theTOOLMAN> cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<theTOOLMAN> but only do that if it didn't work with your apt update
<tomreyn> C-developer: this is not an official ubuntu installation ISO, so we cant help
<theTOOLMAN> if it is prod, don't leave your own key in the authorized_keys file
<C-developer> theTOOLMAN: turtlebot is a robot simulator for ros (robotics operating system)
<theTOOLMAN> oh that sounds fun
<proudmickeymouse> did both cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  AND  apt update.. its still throwing "ls: cannot access '/home/*/.ssh/a*': No such file or directory"  when i try reinstalling lynis as a test
<theTOOLMAN> wish i could find a good circuit emulator that allows me to also throw an arduino with code on it in
<theTOOLMAN> did you do that ssh-keygen as root or the user?
<proudmickeymouse> both
<theTOOLMAN> cat /etc/passwd | grep user
<theTOOLMAN> and tell me what the home folder is
<theTOOLMAN> replace user with your username
<proudmickeymouse> i got no idea what that output is  :::: == >>>>hplip:x:119:7:HPLIP system user,,,:/var/run/hplip:/bin/false
<proudmickeymouse> oh
<theTOOLMAN> thats not the user you log in as is it?>
<proudmickeymouse> ku:x:1000:1000:ku,,,:/home/ku:/bin/bash
<proudmickeymouse> ku is the username
<theTOOLMAN> df -h /home/ku
<proudmickeymouse> thats just disk free command
<theTOOLMAN> yes
<theTOOLMAN>  but it tells what disk that folder is mounted as
<theTOOLMAN> i'm just going through my troubleshooting steps
<proudmickeymouse> hmm.. not sure how thats helping .. sda6
<theTOOLMAN> mount | grep sda6
<theTOOLMAN> just going through my file not found steps
<theTOOLMAN> you could always do in one terminal journalctl -f and in another, do your apt install links
<theTOOLMAN> and see if anything comes up in journalctl
<C-developer> theTOOLMAN: here is a screenshot of my issue when installing turltebot on ubuntu: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46696183/installation-of-turtlebot-on-ros-lunar
<theTOOLMAN> also look at what it is installing / updating / removing
<theTOOLMAN> C-developer: i'd love to help you but i'm not about to go and learn a new stack of software
<theTOOLMAN> i'm still trying to get my stuff working
<tomreyn> C-developer: yuo're not installing this on ubuntu, you're installing it on some EOL version of frankenbuntu
<theTOOLMAN> lololol
<C-developer> theTOOLMAN: I understand!!
<pavlos> C-developer: you need to add a line in your sources.list
<C-developer> pavlos: what line?
<pavlos> C-developer: see http://wiki.ros.org/lunar/Installation/Ubuntu
<pavlos> C-developer: section 1.2
<AlexPortable> Is it bad to do a dist upgrade?
<AlexPortable> as in versus reinstall;
<compdoc> no, you should do it
<compdoc> otherwise, you wont get kernel updates
<CookieM> I prefer dist updates than upgrades, upgrades can sometimes with video drivers or cause other unexpected errors
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: you should NOT use apt(-get) dist-upgrade to do a release upgrade, however
<AlexPortable> why not?
<nacc> AlexPortable: because that is not the upgrade path (do-release-upgrade is)
<AlexPortable> whats dist-upgrade then
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: because do-release-upgrade is there for this purpose and handles it better
<nacc> AlexPortable: there are some cases apt cannot solve on its own and will leave your system in a bad state
<nacc> AlexPortable: no, it's not.
<C-developer> pavlos: thanks for your help. But I run that line before your suggestion when installing ros. I restarted my os and still having same issue when I run  step 1.22 on this page: http://wiki.ros.org/turtlebot/Tutorials/indigo/Turtlebot%20Installation
<nacc> AlexPortable: sorry, misread your sentence
<nacc> AlexPortable: dist-upgrade is the same as upgrade, except apt is allowed to remove packages in order to upgrade things
<proudmickeymouse> coookieM, how does one do dist update and not dist upgrade /
<proudmickeymouse> ?
<nacc> AlexPortable: see `man apt-get`
<nacc> CookieM: 'dist update' is nonsense ?
<AlexPortable> he meant dist upgrade
<pavlos> C-developer: after you added that line and did an update, it should look into the ros ppa. You should be able to install just one package to test.
<tomreyn> "I prefer dist upgrade than upgrades" doesn't make sense either
<nacc> AlexPortable: what tomreyn said :)
<C-developer> pavlos: will do
<pavlos> C-developer: section 1.3 adds the key, 1.4 does the full install
<CookieM> nacc, you get updates almost everyday, no?
<nacc> CookieM: yes
<C-developer> pavlos: yes i am doing the full-desktop install
<Vic2> back with the desktop icon issue and Wine ... wine people indicate that the issue is a Unity bug.  So to test, please advise me how to change desktops from Unity to Gnome in 16.04 ...
<pavlos> C-developer: sudo apt update should show that it looks into the ros ppa
<pavlos> C-developer: are you on 16.04 ?
<C-developer> pavlos: yes i am in 16.04
<zzh> Which package contains libcublas? cuda1 apparently doesn't.
<eperalta> hi there
<C-developer> pavlos: I seems like it should work but not sure what i am doing wrong. here is my test with installing one package: sudo apt-get install ros-indigo-turtlebot Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package ros-indigo-turtlebot
<Guest83414> hello, motherboard gigabyte setted to ide ubuntu 17.10 , boots, if i change from ide to ahci first time boots then stops at splashscreen
<pavlos> C-developer: I will test it on my system later today
<compdoc> Guest83414, I think it should just work. But maybe you need to set legacy booting
<C-developer> pavlos:  alright i'll reboot. I just installached apache2 '$ sudo apt-get install apache2'. Not sure why the issue is with turtblebot packages
<zzh> nvidia-cuda-dev apperently. Do we have a version that comes with a newer libcublas 9.0?
<tomreyn> pavlos: you noticed that the first step of the how-to C-developer seems to have followed is to install an iso they host which may be a modified (and EOL) ubuntu 14.04.2 iso (or something else entirely)?
<forester> HI. Is it possible to use a Synaptic package manager in Ubuntu 17.10 and 18.04?
<jeremy31> forester not using wayland without a workaround
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | forester
<ubottu> forester: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Vic2> Question ... can I change desktop environments without logging out/rebooting?  Or do I have to close all my work and start fresh?
<jeremy31> forester the workaround in wayland is at https://askubuntu.com/questions/614387/gksu-gtk-warning-cannot-open-display-0
<tomreyn> Vic2: logout / login it is
<Vic2> ok was hoping tomreyn ... thanks
<Azure_Chaos> Anyone using the new beta? How stable is it compared to debian testing?
<leftyfb> !bionic | Azure_Chaos
<ubottu> Azure_Chaos: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Azure_Chaos> ok i asked in there thanks
<forester> jeremy31: Thank you.
<pavlos> C-developer: if you read this, I tested the instructions from the link I gave you and it installed ros-lunar-desktop on 16.04. You asked about ros-indigo-turtlebot but this is not in the repository.
<pavlos> C-developer: seems I installed the ros-lunar but you wanted the ros-indigo ... I will look it up.
<pavlos> C-developer: ROS Indigo ONLY supports Saucy (13.10) and Trusty (14.04) for debian packages ... the reason you can't find it in 16.04
<dabba> pragmaticenigma, are you around by chance?  Just wanted to let you know that changing the time at which that script is executed did resolve the issue.
<agasus> Hey.. All...
<UserUS> Hey.. You....
<agasus> Any Danish in here?
<sharksauce> Ate the last one a few minutes ago, sorry
<agasus> Hahaha...
<sharksauce> (sorry)
<ducasse> !dk | agasus
<ubottu> agasus: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<agasus> Takker...
<pavlos> tomreyn: found that ros-indigo not available on 16.04 hence the error ... thx
<estan> hi folks. i might be going insane. i'm helping test out a package from bionic-proposed. i noticed that some files listed in the installed file list (dpkg -L libblosc-dev) wasn't present after installation.
<estan> so i grabbed the .deb to have a look at it. can anyone explain this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DGrGjbfjcV/ ?
<estan> i'm listing the contents of the .deb, which clearly shows a bunch of files destined for /usr/share/doc/libblosc-dev/examples, but upon installing the .deb with dpkg -i, those files are not there :/
<kostkon> estan, testing it on 18.04? then you need #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> estan: remove the leading .   ... that is in the package paths only so it can be used relatively... when installed that is prefixed with the root path
<TJ-> estan: as in "ls -l /usr/share/doc/libblosc-dev/examples/"
<estan> TJ-: bah sorry, that was just a mistake while i was redoing the steps to create the paste.
<estan> TJ-: the file really isn't there: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FMDjsJmypY/ (here using the absolute path)
<estan> kostkon: ah alright, i'll ask in there.
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I've inatalled dropbox in 16.04, but I notice icon/indicator is not shown on my panel
<cristian_c> so, I cannot know if/what dropbox is syncing
<zox_box> any chance anyone here happen to love troubleshooting a dell perc 5i raid 5 array in LTS 12.04? or should/do I need to update to 14.04 first?
<cristian_c> in pkace of dropbox icon, I see a fake icon on my panel, but it doesn't return either tooltips or menus by left/right clicking on this fake icon
<jeremy31> cristian_c You could log in at dropbox.com and see
<cristian_c> *ple
<kostkon> cristian_c, what do yu mean fake icon?
<cristian_c> jeremy31: this is the first time I've experienced this issue, because previous ubuntu releases have not this dropbox issue
<jeremy31> I don't use dropbox syncing anymore, I use github
<cristian_c> kostkon: I can publish a screen, but it's  not essentially an icon, as if there was not an icon
<cristian_c> and so, a placeholder icon is shown
<kostkon> cristian_c, you mean an icon with a stop sign or just empty space?
<cristian_c> the first one, but it's not astop symbol
<kostkon> cristian_c, have you tried restarting it or maybe just logging out
<cristian_c> kostkon: J made some attempts, but so I should kill dropbox from task manager and launch it from command line
<cristian_c> and I've also to logout and login
<cristian_c> but really, this issue always happens
<cristian_c> I've to make mthese two tests, btw
<Vic2> So I have installed the Gnome desktop environment to troubleshoot my Wine problem ... now HOW do I get back to where I started with Unity???  Gnome changed grub ... will it fix itself the next time a new kernal is released, or do I have to resort to reinstalling the OS completely?????
<yonaikerlol> Hello
<dabba> Vic2, reinstalling the OS entirely is the nuclear option - usually not needed if you can identify the root of the problem... do you want to keep gnome and use unity as default?
<dabba> yonaikerlol, hi- have a question for the channel?
<yonaikerlol> Nop.
<dabba> k
<jeremy31> stevendale please /join #linuxmint
<zox_box> anyone have experience with raid5 on a perc 5i card using megacli in 12.04LTS?
<zox_box> its an old array, but has started slowing way down on reads
<SimonNL> stevendale: on freenode
<Thedarkb> I'm trying to install dhcp3 but there's no installation candidate.
<Thedarkb> What alternative should I use?
<Thedarkb> I assume dhcp3 is deprecated if there's no candidate.
<Adran> isc-dhcpd?
<sudosmurf> how would I install a specific kernel version?
<Thedarkb> Adran, Thanks man.
<jeremy31> sudosmurf > sudo apt-get install linux-image-{version}-generic
<sudosmurf> jeremy31, rad
<sudosmurf> dat worked
<jeremy31> sudosmurf or you could search in Synaptic Package Manager
<sudosmurf> yeah, I did an apt-cache search and found the headres
<sudosmurf> headers
<sudosmurf> wasn't sure if it was that or something else
<jeremy31> installing the image should pull the headers as a dependency
<sudosmurf> awesome
<theTOOLMAN> hey anyone can help me with installing the nvidia driver?
<theTOOLMAN> their output from their installer doesn't help much
<theTOOLMAN> tells me that afer building the kernel modules that it can't
<theTOOLMAN> load the kernel modules
<Ben64> don't use their installer
<theTOOLMAN> this is pissing me off
<jeremy31> what kernel?
<Ben64> the nvidia drivers are in the ubuntu repositories, that's the best way to get them
<theTOOLMAN> Linux tbox 4.4.0-116-generic #140-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 12 21:23:04 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fabiobik> hello how do i add this to java JRE running in ubuntu?
<fabiobik> -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
<fabiobik> java is binding ipv6 ports instead ipv4
<Ben64> fabiobik: add it to the command line of whatever runs it
<fabiobik> Ben64: doesnt run
<Ben64> ?
<fabiobik> -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true: command not found
<Ben64> it's not a command, it goes with 'java'
<jeremy31> theTOOLMAN was everything else updated before installing the Nvidia?  There is a bug report on nvidia in that kernel because of retpoline
<theTOOLMAN> what do you mean by "everything"
<fabiobik> Ben64: ive tried like this: java -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
<jeremy31> gcc-5 for one, Is this 16.04
<fabiobik> iand its not working too
<Ben64> fabiobik: elaborate
<fabiobik> Ben64: it does not work
<fabiobik> this should be enviroment flags of java right?
<Ben64> well i can't help you if you don't explain things
<theTOOLMAN> fuck tthat just installed unity. this is why i didn't want to install from apt
<jeremy31> theTOOLMAN https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1750937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750937 in xorg (Ubuntu) "4.4.0-116 Kernel update on 2/21 breaks Nvidia drivers (on 14.04 and 16.04) by an insufficient compiler!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fabiobik> Ben64: maybe u dont understand what i need
<Ben64> theTOOLMAN: software & updates -> additional drivers -> nvidia
<Ben64> fabiobik: you don't understand how to ask for help
<fabiobik> Ben64: i thought i was clear... I need to aply this flag to java JRE -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
<fabiobik> and im asking how to do it
<Ben64> and so was i, add it to the command line that runs java
<fabiobik> that was just as i did
<Ben64> you do know i can't see your screen, right? would probably help if you explained more
<fabiobik> Ben64: maybe its a syntax error
<TJ-> fabiobik: each Java program usually has a shell script to launch the Java VM, so options such as you want either need adding to each launch script or setting in the environment JAVA_OPTS
<fabiobik> TJ-: okay. Im trying to use Elasticsearch
<fabiobik> and i start the program using service elasticsearch start
<TJ-> fabiobik: if you need it to affect all applications add it (for per-user) in $HOME/.profile as an "export JAVA_OPTS="..." or system-wide in /etc/profile
<fabiobik> where i could find the script that service use?
<Ben64> fabiobik: https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/modules-network.html
<TJ-> fabiobik: location of a service startup script depends in which init daemon is in use. If it's sysv-init compatible then in /etc/init.d/
<fabiobik> Ben64: ive been there
<Ben64> well that shows how you can configure it to listen on a specific interface and ipv4 only
<fabiobik> Ben64: ive done that
<fabiobik> Ben64: still binding ipv6...
<Ben64> then you probably did it incorrectly
<Ben64> do you not want ipv6 at all, or do you only care if ipv4 works
<fabiobik> http.host: _eth0:ipv4_ http.port: 9200
<theTOOLMAN> ipv6 should wait to be implemented... just like wpa3
<fabiobik> Ben64: i want to ipv4 works
<fabiobik> Ben64: i dont care if ipv6 is working too
<Ben64> then it's probably already listening on ipv4
<fabiobik> Ben64: is not
<Ben64> how do you know
<theTOOLMAN> netstat -lnp
<fabiobik> https://www.dropbox.com/s/os7fpsuwpedxlts/Screenshot%202018-03-13%2019.53.37.png?dl=0
<fabiobik> Ben64: please see
<Ben64> that doesn't mean anything
<Ben64> use nmap to see if the port is open
<TJ-> fabiobik: I think the leading/trailing underscores are supposed to be quote marks and *NOT* used in the config, e.g. NOT  http.host: _eth0:ipv4_   but  this http.host: eth0:ipv4
<Ben64> it's also "network.host"
<Ben64> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      -
<TJ-> oh, no, I'm wrong, it does show underscores  in the Special Values
<Ben64> is the only listing i have for port 80 listening, but it is listening on both ipv4 and ipv6
<TJ-> fabiobik: so what Ben64 spotted  network.host: _eth0:ipv4_
<Ben64> pretty sure it's already listening on ipv4 anyway though
<choki> stevendale: hey
<choki> :D
<choki> stevendale: <3
<stevendale> Hi choki <3
<stevendale> !ot | choki
<ubottu> choki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fabiobik> Ben64: im trying to access it by the vps ip and the port
<fabiobik> on the browser and nothing happens
<fabiobik> so im pretty sure that ipv4 is not working
<Ben64> what port
<fabiobik> 9200
<theTOOLMAN> netstat -lnp | grep 80
<fabiobik> the thefault
<theTOOLMAN> netstat -lnp | grep 9200
<fabiobik> root@alpha:~# netstat -lnp | grep 9200 tcp6       0      0 81.4.126.107:9200       :::*                    LISTEN      6841/java
<Ben64> so that's the ip?
<choki> stevendale: join #linuxmint on freenode pls :3
<fabiobik> yeah
<Ben64> comes up as being filtered, so check your firewall(s)
<theTOOLMAN> lol i hope you have some kind of firewall up
<TJ-> fabiobik: Ben64 yeah, firewalled
<theTOOLMAN> but it is definitely listening
<fabiobik> i cant get a response
<theTOOLMAN> elastic should never be behind edge
<theTOOLMAN> even if you curl http://localhost:9200?
<fabiobik> inside the machine yes
<Ben64> check firewall
<theTOOLMAN> yeah def firewall
<theTOOLMAN> iptables?
<fabiobik> ufw
<theTOOLMAN> if you're going to open it, i suggest only opening it to machines that you want to talk to it
<theTOOLMAN> otherwise shodan will be all over your elastic instance
<TJ-> Well it is elastic... so it will stretch :)
<fabiobik> ahahh
<TJ-> until it goes Twang!
<fabiobik> i thought that i should query in client side
<fabiobik> directly
<theTOOLMAN> well you need to specify your clients
<theTOOLMAN> otherwise hackers will be your clients
<fabiobik> XD
<fabiobik> shit
<Ben64> hackers are always your clients
<theTOOLMAN> unless you implicit deny all explicit allow specific client
<fabiobik> great...
<theTOOLMAN> nginx load balancer with ip access control or credential based access control
<theTOOLMAN> if you really must have elastic on the edge
<theTOOLMAN> otherwise some hacker somewhere is gonna introduce you to his friend bobby drop tables
<theTOOLMAN> ';
<r00b> Hey guys, I have a lamp stack on a Ubuntu VM running on virtualbox. I set up an apache virtualhost called 'webserver.dev' how do I access it from my host os?
<theTOOLMAN> r00b: what port is it set to listen on?
<r00b> 80
<fabiobik> theTOOLMAN: thanks for the explanation
<fabiobik> Ben64: thanks for the efforts
<theTOOLMAN> r00b: curl http://localhost:80
<theTOOLMAN> or if its set to be a vhost for a domain name, put in your hosts file mydomain 127.0.0.1 and then doo curl http://mydomain
<r00b> but how can I have it setup so that when I enter 'webserver.dev' into my host os browser, it will point to vhost on vm
<theTOOLMAN> r00b: hosts file or dns
<theTOOLMAN> my.domain i.p.a.d.d.r
<TJ-> r00b: if the VM has avahi service installed you don't need to edit hosts; the name should be discovered by multicast-DNS... on host use "avahi-browse -a" to check if the host can see the VM (once the VM is running avahi-daemon) - do ensure in the VM it's /etc/hostname is set to "webserver.dev"
<rh10> guys, ubuntu 1604. unity desktop. after switch windows, using super + w (or ctrl + super + w) terminal (gnome-terminal, out of box in ubuntu) occasionally frosen. how can i fix it?
<rh10> frozen*
<demu> rh10 amd or intel?
<rh10> demu, intel
<rh10> demu, integratel video
<rh10> integrated*
<rh10> annoying thing at all
<demu> I'm having same issue
<rh10> demu, did you try different terminal emulator?
<rh10> strange, why canonical doesn't properly tested their de...
<demu> no, stock ubuntu. Gnome. I'm on 17.10
<theTOOLMAN> lol
<theTOOLMAN> unity
<theTOOLMAN> such a joke
<cristian_c> kostkon: I've floowed your tips, no results
<jeremy31> theTOOLMAN There are other DE's and other Linux OS's
<demu> rh10: I think it's a kernel panic my keyboard is lit up with a wave animation and when this happens the wave is stuck mid way through the keyboard.
<demu> rh10: how often does it happen to you?
<demu> for me it can go weeks without incident
<theTOOLMAN> jeremy31: i use lxdm/gdm with xfce4
<theTOOLMAN> i love xfce4
<theTOOLMAN> but there is also gnome, kde, plasma, mate, lxde, openbox, and a few others
<theTOOLMAN> and for dm, theres also kdm, sddm, lxdm, gdm
<jeremy31> I use LM18 and Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity, 17.10 with defaults
<jeremy31> and Cinnamon
<theTOOLMAN> i always start with ubuntu 16.04 server and build up
<AlexPortable> How do I choose session to use on GDM?
<theTOOLMAN> the little gear on the bottom right by the login button
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable:
<AlexPortable> there is no gear, only cancel and sign in
<theTOOLMAN> hmmm weird
<theTOOLMAN> i have a little gear next to my login button
<AlexPortable> https://afaikblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/login-screen.png
<lordcirth_work> How can apt get 'No route to host' when I can curl the repo Release file?
<theTOOLMAN> ping 8.8.8.8
<theTOOLMAN> see if theres a route to that
<jeremy31> AlexPortable Is that after a log out?
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: is it inside a container?
<AlexPortable> yes
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, no
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable: thats the lock screen. you need to log all the way out
<AlexPortable> jeremy31: although slightly different, it says 'sign in' instead of 'unlock'
<lordcirth_work> theTOOLMAN, yes, I can ping 8.8.8.8.
<jeremy31> And its 17.10?
<AlexPortable> 18.04
<AlexPortable> with some changes to it
<AlexPortable> rather 17.10 and 18.04 merged together
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: is there an apt proxy cache on the LAN?
<demu> AlexPortable: yup I also noticed that the gear disappeared after the announcement of 18.04 will be X11 by default not sure it that's a coincidence.
<theTOOLMAN> hmmm
<theTOOLMAN> i guess i'm fine sticking to 16.04
<AlexPortable> demu: and clue how i can edit it in the config files?
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, good question, how do I check? (big LAN)
<jeremy31> AlexPortable you might want to ask on #ubuntu+1
<AlexPortable> jeremy31: nobody replying there
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: well if it is something like squid-deb-proxy or apt-cacher-ng they advertise using multicast-DNS... try "avahi-browse -a"
<jeremy31> AlexPortable also try ubuntuforums.org there is a special subforum for the development version
<demu> AlexPortable: not sure how to do that, sorry :(
<AlexPortable> jeremy31: well how would i change it in 17.10 in the config files/
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, command not found.  This is Server 16.04 btw.  Also squid-deb-proxy-client isn't installed
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: also check /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ in case there's a file with 'proxy' in it's name
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, nope
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: then you need to add some debug options to apt to find out what is happening... I'd suspect it's an IPv4 vs IPv6 issue
<jeremy31> AlexPortable I am not sure if that can be done or if 17.10 would have to be a new install
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, disabled IPv6 for apt already - had that before.  I'll look into debug flags
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: possibly "-o Debug::Acquire::http=true"
<rh10> demu, sorry for delayed answer. well, how often... probably 1 time on 5 switches, smth like so
<AlexPortable> anyone else knows how to change gdm config files to set the default login session?
<rh10> demu, how often at you,
<rh10> ?
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, apt update output with that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vr5f2T39vH/
<demu> once every 2 weeks or so
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable: i'm looking for that for you
<theTOOLMAN> lol i'm digging through archwiki which has way better answers than ubuntu wiki
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: I don't see any host not found's there
<theTOOLMAN> if i had to guess, it'd be in /etc/gdm3.
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, line 103
<AlexPortable> theTOOLMAN: yep im there, but no idea how to include my session
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, and yet, I can curl that exact link from the same box
<demu> rh10: I though initially it was amd related but since you are on install that cant be right
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: That's not apt, that's a proxy at the other end!
<demu> install/intel
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: the remote HTTP server is reporting HTTP/1.1 500 Connection failure
<rh10> demu, got it
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: that infers the host is a proxy and it is failing to contact the true destination server behind it
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, ah, just noticed, I didn't realize it was an HTTP code.  Ok, so why would a server throw 500 when apt connects and not curl?
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, and, I've had this with the ksplice and the Ubuntu partner repo! Which are presumably not correlated
<lordcirth_work> Hmm, maybe firewall mangling?
<demu> rh10: it it happens on 18.04 I will report it. once it's out officially
<demu> s/it/if
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: the returned header shows there's a proxy: Server: Debian Apt-Cacher NG/0.9.1
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: most of those are hitting the apt-cacher-ng proxy
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable: looks like they toook it out
<theTOOLMAN> you might have to use a new dm
<theTOOLMAN> lxdm lets me choose
<rh10> demu, i dont think it will be happer on 18, there is gnome as default. i stil' think it's about de unity issue
<theTOOLMAN> then again i'm on 16.04
<AlexPortable> theTOOLMAN: well thats what im trying to do
<theTOOLMAN> lxdm is my fallback
<AlexPortable> in lightdm i could just choose another desktop manager
<theTOOLMAN> sddm isn't bad
<theTOOLMAN> but its kde
<theTOOLMAN> and kde is big and bulky
<theTOOLMAN> like jahva
<AlexPortable> how do i make lxdm default login manager?
<demu> it happens when I'm on 17.10 Gnome
<Ben64> AlexPortable: you're on 18.04 though, right?
<AlexPortable> Ben64: yeah
<AlexPortable> sortof
<Ben64> so... you gotta go to #ubuntu+1
<AlexPortable> kinda merged two versions together, where should i be then?
<Ben64> ##linux
<theTOOLMAN> lololol
<theTOOLMAN> https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/session-user.html
<jeremy31> I wonder if this is still an issue with gdm https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=112688
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable:
<AlexPortable> why does ubuntu keeps removing features
<theTOOLMAN> because they want us to all go back to arch/debian/genroo
<AlexPortable> theTOOLMAN: well it's in `/usr/share/xsessions/` yes
<rh10> demu, got it. i thought you are on unity
<AlexPortable> "Will be fixed in the next kdebase-workspace package." 2011-02-06
<AlexPortable> after installing lxdm i now get a commandline and no gui
<demu> rh10:nope, gnome. I think we will be stuck with this issue :( we can only hope it works it self out
<theTOOLMAN> systemctl start lxdm
<theTOOLMAN> does that do anything?
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, found it, someone other than me apparently did configure apt-cacher-ng in /etc/apt/apt.conf (not even using .d grr)
<AlexPortable> authenticating asks me to login
<AlexPortable> authentication is required to start lxdm.service, after logging in == authentication complete ==
<AlexPortable> switching to tty7 helped
<theTOOLMAN> ahhh
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: :D
<theTOOLMAN> did you start it as you or root?
<rh10> demu, i think, i'll switch to xfce de. dont like that issue. not handy at all
<AlexPortable> me
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: typical isn't it!
<theTOOLMAN> rh10: i love xfce
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, grep -r, my fav debugging tool...
<rh10> theTOOLMAN, cool de, agreed
<demu> rh10: I can live with it for now. you are the first person I've run into that has this issue. It possible it specific to our systems
<theTOOLMAN> i would love to get cinnamon/mate working
<theTOOLMAN> but i just don't have time
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: it'd be helpful if apt debug showed the proxy server it is using
<lordcirth_work> very
<rh10> demu, probably. btw, what's vga in your system?
<theTOOLMAN> me?
<AlexPortable> how can i get a taskbar with text on ubuntu?
<theTOOLMAN> in xfce?
<demu> rh10: GeForce 1080
<demu> Nvidia
<theTOOLMAN> demu: niccce
<Guest19650> hi
<jeremy31> theTOOLMAN Cinnamon works fine from the repos in 16.04.  Haven't tried in 17.10
<AlexPortable> theTOOLMAN: in default ubuntu
<theTOOLMAN> demu: i just installed a 710
<rh10> demu, got it. im using intel integrated vga
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable: a taskbar?
<tcafe> reset
<theTOOLMAN> in your terminal or in xfce?
<tcafe> hi
<AlexPortable> theTOOLMAN: well do you know windows xp?
<theTOOLMAN> i do
<tcafe> reset my computer
<tcafe> hey
<AlexPortable> it has a taskbar on the bottom with what i have open, left bottom corner menu to get to applications, right bottom corner t ime and notifications and whatnot
<demu> theTOOLMAN: just dropped $2500 on my new rig. wife not happy
<tcafe> who is thisn __
<theTOOLMAN> demu: damnnnn
<tcafe> helpp !!
<theTOOLMAN> demu: i went to the computer junkyard the other day
<AlexPortable> tcafe: help with what?
<tcafe> how csn i reset ubunto linux system _
<AlexPortable> what do you mean reset?
<theTOOLMAN> someone took them all the equipment from the renderfarm at the football stadium for the jumbotron
<theTOOLMAN> got me a 24 core 48gb ram dual socket machine for $200
<tcafe> which cht is this_ omg
<tcafe> where iam __
<tcafe> wtf
<AlexPortable> tcafe: you are in #ubuntu on irc
<tcafe> woow
<tcafe> i never be here befor
<tcafe> hehe
<tcafe> i just get som old computer
<tcafe> whit ubunto systse
<AlexPortable> nice
<tcafe> helpp_
<tcafe> cn i use this chat on windows too-â
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable: so you're trying to get a similar taskbar in xfce?
<lordcirth_work> tcafe, please don't use Enter as punctuation.  Did you have a question?
<AlexPortable> theTOOLMAN: nah in ubuntu
<demu> theTOOLMAN: never liked buying used PC parts. Never had a good experience.
<AlexPortable> the interface 'ubuntu'
<lordcirth_work> tcafe, yes, look up "IRC clients"
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable: you mean gnome or unity?
<tcafe> what_â
<AlexPortable> gnome i think
<theTOOLMAN> demu: you should see all the equipment i got
<tcafe> i have levo
<tcafe> vo
<theTOOLMAN> including a new thinkpad
<Ashley_> Hi all, complete Linux newbie here and looking to install Lubuntu on an old HP laptop. So I already installed using a usb stick created with Rufus (installed from within the Try without installing). I then chose to dual-boot but I don't see a choice upon reboot. Is this not possible?
<tcafe> ubunto is pool
<theTOOLMAN> lol dualboot
<tcafe> not good sysyte â
<tcafe> windows better
<demu> One time got a used HD. Then found out it was 5 years old. hummm..
<tcafe> alooo_
<theTOOLMAN> Ashley_: did it not run grub-install?
<tcafe> can i use this chat on windows _-
<Ashley_> No idea
<theTOOLMAN> demu: i got a used 512g ssd for $10
<tcafe> i mean hex chat
<Ashley_> Remember...newb
<theTOOLMAN> ahhhh newbs should do bare metal not dual boot
<theTOOLMAN> dual boot is for those who understand grub
<demu> that a good deal. even if it fails in year
<tcafe> ur from ashly_---------
<Ashley_> Yeah well I don't want to wipe out Windows just yet
<theTOOLMAN> virtual box?
<theTOOLMAN> not scared to take the leap?
<tcafe> Ashlyeeyyyâ
<theTOOLMAN> i always install ubuntu from a dvd. not too thrilled with the usb stuff
<Ashley_> theTOOLMAN: Why did you lol at dualboot?
<tcafe> i need help
<tcafe> mohammad
<theTOOLMAN> because noobs who don't understand one OS are going to have a problem with 2 os
<tcafe> habibi kefa
<theTOOLMAN> tcafe: whats your problem?
<tcafe> my pr is ubnto
<theTOOLMAN> what is a pr?
<tcafe> pr problem
<theTOOLMAN> what about ubuntu?
<tcafe> how to reset ubonto
<theTOOLMAN> reinstall it from scratch
<tcafe> whit out cd or usb
<theTOOLMAN> yeah, you're probably sol on that
<tcafe> how to back to windows
<tcafe> 7_
<theTOOLMAN> hahahahahahahaha
<tcafe> hshaahahahah
<theTOOLMAN> you need an iso of windows 7 to burn on a cd to install
<tcafe> pusssy
<tcafe> lesten bo
<tcafe> ilove you
<tcafe> lesten bro
<tcafe> lesten
<tcafe> plz
<Ashley_> tcafe: It's 'how do I go back to Windows?'
<theTOOLMAN> 8===D
<tcafe> yes
<tcafe> bach windows
<tcafe> ur from-
<tcafe> ur from-
<theTOOLMAN> download windows 7 iso, burn to disk, and install it
<AlexPortable> Ashley_: don't mind him
<tcafe> tnx for help
<tcafe> can use the hex chat on windows too
<theTOOLMAN> no. ubuntu chat is for ubuntu
<tcafe> HEHE
<theTOOLMAN> #garbage is for windows
<tcafe> OK TNX
<theTOOLMAN> oh well bye everyone
<tcafe> BYE
<tcafe> GUYS
<theTOOLMAN> finally
<theTOOLMAN> dude was getting annoying
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable: you find the answer yet?
<theTOOLMAN> i don't know how to make taskbars in gnome
<theTOOLMAN> thats why i dont use it
<AlexPortable> nope
<theTOOLMAN> AlexPortable: i think they're trying to push us away from ubuntu
<theTOOLMAN> got to big]
<theTOOLMAN> time to cool it down some
<theTOOLMAN> lets hand ourselves over to M$
<theTOOLMAN> and lets start taking their customizability away from them
<theTOOLMAN> they'll be happy to use emerge instead of apt
<gary-busey> hello everybdy!!! I cant believe I Lost my nickname password, iveused it for DECADES.... JUST DO /ns info ridisk and you'll see
<gary-busey> but anyway,l i have an issue
<AlexPortable> ridisk is not registered.
<gary-busey> no
<gary-busey> ripdisk
<gary-busey> wih a p
<gary-busey> ripdisk
<gary-busey> its registered for 11 yearsnow
<gary-busey> ANYWAH0
<gary-busey> i neeed a bit of help
<gary-busey> itseems ubuntu haschanged a bit
<theTOOLMAN> lol
<AlexPortable> 'a bit' hehe
<gary-busey> wellll, you see... ihave an old version onthis compuer
<theTOOLMAN> thats what i was just saying
<theTOOLMAN> 10.04?
<theTOOLMAN> 12.04?
<theTOOLMAN> 14.04?
<gary-busey> willy warefwul
<gary-busey> f
<theTOOLMAN> i'm on 16.04 so that can't be old
<gary-busey> willy warewulf
<theTOOLMAN> jeez i don't know the code names
<gary-busey> i'm using 15.10
<theTOOLMAN> oh haah i'm on xenial
<gary-busey> ANYWAY, here's m question:
<theTOOLMAN> so you must be on 14.o4
<theTOOLMAN> cat /etc/lsb-release
<AlexPortable> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf)
<theTOOLMAN> ahhhh
<theTOOLMAN> ok
<gary-busey> wha is the process to upgrade from 15.10 to the new one?
<theTOOLMAN> so i'd recommend an upgrade to 16.04 and hang on tight
<gary-busey> or a new-er one
<theTOOLMAN> do-release-upgrade
<theTOOLMAN> if it's still supported
<theTOOLMAN> which i don't think it is
<theTOOLMAN> otherwise you'll get 404's and 403's
<gary-busey> so, there's no way to just upgrade from terminal?
<theTOOLMAN> do-release-upgrade
<gary-busey> jeez thats like windows stff
<theTOOLMAN> but when they go out of support, they knock out the mirrors for apt
<theTOOLMAN> thats why you stick with lts
<gary-busey> ok, do-release-pgrade is doin' something
<TJ-> When a release goes End-Of-Life the archives are moved en-bloc to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ so a simple edit of apt's sources.list allows updates prior to a do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> !eol | gary-busey
<ubottu> gary-busey: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theTOOLMAN> TJ-: thats good to know. maybe i can finally upgrade artistx!
<theTOOLMAN> we just missed 420
<TJ-> and do-release-upgrade was 'taught' how to deal with that situation without manual intervention, from 16.04 I think it is
<demu> I've just installed a test machine of 18.04. I've also set it up so when I type apt it asks have you checked snap. my quest is if you move to 18.04 will you try using snap more? and it this good a idea?
<demu> question
<theTOOLMAN> demu: what is snap?
<demu> lol (sorry about all the typos)
<theTOOLMAN> all this weirdness you guys keep talking about, i'm ready to just move back to gentoo
<theTOOLMAN> emerge install xfce4
<demu> I remember when installing gnome was a 13 hour endeavor on gentoo.
<demu> this is like 10+ years back
<demu> maybe 15
<theTOOLMAN> lol
<theTOOLMAN> i think my total thinkpad build is about 2 hours now
<demu> lol feel so old now :(
<theTOOLMAN> 15 years ago i was messing around with mandrake on madnriva or something like that
<theTOOLMAN> come a long way
<theTOOLMAN> now my three mains are ubuntu, gentoo, and centos
<theTOOLMAN> though i do have a ton of free/net bsd
<demu> I remember mandrake, only OS that supported my CD drive :)
<theTOOLMAN> hahaha
<theTOOLMAN> i'm surprised at how laptop stable ubu has become
<theTOOLMAN> i run it on both of my thinkpads
<stevendale> I need to fix Ubuntu dock
<stevendale> Hi, Ubuntu 16.04.4 icons won't disappear from dock
<stevendale> How do I restart the launcher?
<theTOOLMAN> stevendale: unity or xfce?
<stevendale> Unity
<theTOOLMAN> ehhh can't help you there
<stevendale> I'll just logout and see if that fixes it
<theTOOLMAN> when in doubt, reboot
<demu> Must say love the minimal install. don't use libreoffice and nice to see it not update all the time.
<theTOOLMAN> i always start from a server image
<theTOOLMAN> and i do install libreoffice
<theTOOLMAN> because libredraw is life
<demu> Have OneDrive account and use the Microsoft Office web thingy. So I don't have a need for it.
<theTOOLMAN> blehh
<theTOOLMAN> but i will say, the one M$ product i like is onenote
<gary-busey> so is this upgrade taking me allthe way to the new one or just the next version after the one ih ave
<demu> theTOOLMAN: it does the job for me. works well with my workflow and I'm mostly in terminal and atom anyways. these days I pretty much just care about my workflow and not whats hip.
<demu> oddly enough thats way I came back to ubu ;)
<demu> s/way/why
<GeyGuuuu> Does anybody know any web-based file manager who supports mouse input?
<demu> GeyGuuuu: like electron app?
<demu> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/jumpfm-electron-file-manager
<demu> and electron is a chromium based app so html/javascript
<tomreyn> gary-busey: depends on what you are upgrading from / whether you changed the target from the default.
<tomreyn> by default, lts releases upgrade to lts releases only, and non-lts releases upgrade to whatever is next
<demu> GeyGuuuu: unfortunately its a keyboard driven app but it might support mouse
<GeyGuuuu> demu yeah, would really like mouse, its only for cleaning upp harddrive after torrentfiles on the server
<demu> ohh, this is a headless server you want to connect to and have a gui. Am I understanding this correct?
<GeyGuuuu> yeah
<sveinse> I have installed 4.16.0-041600rc4-generic from kernel-ppa/mainline (I think) on my 17.10. I notice that my gnome now use wayland, while the old rc 4.15.0-041500rc9, use Xorg and the nvidia driver. Is there a driver or config that I might be missing?
<sveinse> TJ-: ^
<theTOOLMAN> GeyGuuuu: why not just use ls/cd/rm/cp/mv?
<orcus-de> GeyGuuuu:   connect from your local filemanager using sftp
<tomreyn> demu: apparently there is http://cloudcmd.io/ https://www.tecmint.com/cloud-commander-browser-based-file-manager-for-linux/ - I would not recommend exposing file systems to the internet, though
<fa0> Hello
<sveinse> where does wayland put its log?
<TJ-> sveinse: I guess that happens because the nvidia driver won't build against 4.16, so the system uses nouveau, which I presume Wayland is OK with
<tomreyn> demu: what orcus-de  said
<sveinse> TJ-: yes, makes sense. Since I cannot use any of the externals screens with wayland
<GeyGuuuu> theTOOLMAN have just been using mc for so long
<fa0> I'm playing around with 17.10, and trying to figure out the simplest/best way to prevent dns leaks with the networkmanager, while using openvpn, if anyone can please help? In the past, it was simple as comment out the dns line in the NetworkManger.conf, not sure, but it seems like things have changed in 17.10...
<GeyGuuuu> just figured something new must have gotten to the tabel at this time
<demu> GeyGuuuu: there are many solutions to your problem. Just be careful exposing file systems to the internet as tomreyn mentioned.
<theTOOLMAN> yes i third not exposing things to a web client on the interwezzz
<GeyGuuuu> demu yeah, nothing will get exposed to the internet, just allow list of local ip, and the sftp u need to login as root right?
<rh10> demu, did you try xfce-terminal? im installed it, works fine. we both you and i using gnome-terminal
<sveinse> No that isn't it. I have nvidia drivers under /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-384/kernel-.../ for the newest rc. So why doesn't it load it then I wonder
<theTOOLMAN> well shit i just came up with an idea since you want to do it that way
<rh10> demu, can issue be in this?
<theTOOLMAN> sshfs on your local machine
<tomreyn> GeyGuuuu: you don't *have* to, you login as whatever user you can / need to, limiting access to what this user can access. it's the same with the web apps: they can only provide access to what they already have access to, so the web server or application will need to run as root for full access.
<theTOOLMAN> and then use your gui file manager as if you were working on the remote machine
<tomreyn> or go three times around the planet and back into your system and get the same as with local access just much slower!
<theTOOLMAN> huh?'
 * tomreyn was joking
<GeyGuuuu> cloudcmd was alright tho
<demu> rh10: considering how sporadic it is I feel like it could be anything. That's why I'm kind of ignoring it and hoping it goes away :/
<sveinse> Just found a thread on nvidia dev lists that the nvidia driver isn't too fond of 4.16 yet. I'll just revert to 4.15 for now.
<sveinse> Do we know at this point what kernel version 18.04 will use?
<TJ-> sveinse: you can simply select to use the Xorg driver in gdm3.conf
<TJ-> sveinse: 18.04 = v4.15
<jeremy31> 4.15 is to be in 18.04
<demu> 4.15
<sveinse> got it guys :P
<TJ-> sveinse: disabling Wayland: https://askubuntu.com/questions/975094/how-to-disable-wayland-in-17-10-in-gdm3-login-screen
<sveinse> TJ-: thanks
<demu> Not 100% sure but I think if you do a new install of 17.10 it defaults to X11
<Jordan_U> TJ-: sveinse: My guess is that the lack of external monitors has nothing to do with Wayland vs Xorg and everything to do with nouveau vs proprietary driver.
<Jordan_U> demu: 17.10 defaults to Wayland (where available) 18.04 will default to Xorg.
<demu> sorry I was wong
<sveinse> Jordan_U: yes, I found that my 4.16 rc kernel doesn't work with the nvidia driver, so it'll revert to nouveau. I can't answer why it selected wayland thou
<demu>  echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE wayland
<demu> Jordan_U: yup
<sveinse> ooi, how volatile is 18.04 at this point? Is it stable enough to start experimenting with it, and perhaps use it? Or can there still be major breakings?
<demu> Although I'm happy about this right now I can only imagine how dated 18.04 will feel in 2020
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<CodeBug> :)
<CodeBug> when does 18.04 drop
<CodeBug> I know its a loaded question.
<demu> 5 years but 20.04 will be LTS
<kostkon> CodeBug, why is it loaded?
<CodeBug> so 2020 will be when 18.04 comes out?
<CodeBug> that kinda sucks but i wanted to update to latest 17 from 16.04lts but am afraid of not alot of support
<demu> 18.04 will come out next month and 20.04 will come out April 2020
<CodeBug> oh cool.
<demu> just think year.month
<CodeBug> so i should go ahead and update to 17.10 and then wait till 18.04 comes out which wont be an LTS right?
<tgm4883> 18.04 is an LTS
<tgm4883> April of even years are LTS
<demu> year.month and LTS on "even" years so 18 20 22 ...
<demu> and LTS are always release in April
<demu> btw I love that ubuntu does this. Make it so simple :)
<demu> makes*
<kostkon> CodeBug, you will be able to upgrade directly from 16.04 to 18.04
<CodeBug> but I dont wanna wait :(
<demu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<demu> or build a time-machine ;)
<theTOOLMAN> or just chill and wiatr
<theTOOLMAN> wait
<demu> weed is legal now, so it shouldn't be to hard
<theTOOLMAN> i wish it was legal here
<theTOOLMAN> until then, i have to hide my jar and not let cops come to my house
<demu> lol I'm in colorado. one of the first states to legalize it
<tomreyn> upgrades to 18.04 will probably not be available before july, though.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<saitoh183> hi all
<diogenes74> hi
<demu> hi
<theTOOLMAN> herro
<theTOOLMAN> i found out what broke my gdm/xfce
<theTOOLMAN> it was keychain
<theTOOLMAN> not sure why though
<saitoh183> My machine is still on ubuntu 16.10 (forgot to swicth it )and now i cant install anything on it because it fails with errors to no source avaialbe....but i need ftp on it so i can backup my stuff so i can install a fresh supported version
<theTOOLMAN> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/792
<nacc> !eolupgrade | saitoh183
<ubottu> saitoh183: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<saitoh183> yes i know
<nacc> saitoh183: follow the instructions there to add the old-releases repository
<nacc> saitoh183: then upgrade
<theTOOLMAN> that url will tell you what to do
<kostkon> saitoh183, backup and upgrade
<saitoh183> what im affraid of is that if something goes wrong , my data isnt backup up (ovh server)
<nacc> saitoh183: read what I wrote again
<nacc> saitoh183: enable old-releases, install ftp, backup, then upgrade
<saitoh183> yeah i tried to install ftp but still got errors and this is after i added old-release
<saitoh183> i did this : sudo sed -i -re 's/([a-z]{2}\.)?archive.ubuntu.com|security.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list and then a apt-get update
<nacc> saitoh183: well, it's impossible to help you without pastebin logs, etc.
<nacc> saitoh183: taht is incorrect for security, as well
<nacc> saitoh183: so, maybe, again, *read* the wiki page
<nacc> saitoh183: and stop trying to script an already difficult thing
<theTOOLMAN> lol
<diogenes74> 2 1337 4 m3
<nacc> saitoh183: i'm not intending to be rude, but you dismissed the help already given, and then did something incorrect.
<saitoh183> im not...im just trying to state what i have done so far...never said i would check what you posted :)
<demu> nacc: https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<nacc> saitoh183: what you did was incorrect
<demu> I think he is using this
<nacc> demu: well, that's sad, since there is an official wiki page that documents the correct thing to do
<nacc> doesn't need an AU article that is outdated :)
<sveinse> I have a 4k HiDPI screen, so I had to install a much larger grub font using GRUB_FONT in /etc/default/grub. After the latest update (I'm on 17.10), I've started getting "double" windows in Grub. One with the original black background and small fonts, and the other with the ubuntu color and large font I've specified. Both alternating quickly when I'm changing menu items. Anyone seen this?
<orcus-de> saitoh183: if ovh server is related to the provider ovh - they should have a backup-feature to create some snapshot you could just restore in case you break something
<saitoh183> checking links...and will try again
<nacc> orcus-de: good point; doing backups by hand in virtualized environemnts means you are doing something wrong :)
<diogenes74> when is next lts release
<nacc> diogenes74: release is april of this year
<nacc> diogenes74: the upgrade from 16.04 will be available around july or so
<theTOOLMAN> next month
<dax> diogenes74: April 26th, assuming no delays
<theTOOLMAN> and then 6 months till anyone adopts it hahahaha
<diogenes74> lol cheers
<saitoh183> orcus-de its SYS, if it was ovh.ca then i wouldnt be in this problem. SYS offers a free 100GB FTP accessible backup location that you can connect to only via the server. i didnt realise ftp wasnt install so i cant use it to backup my stuff till i can install ftp
<theTOOLMAN> why are you using ftp?
<theTOOLMAN> rsync is by far superior
<theTOOLMAN> rsync -av user@remote.host:/path/to/folder /path/to/local/folder
<saitoh183> because FTP is the only way they offer to get to the backup...not my choice
<theTOOLMAN> so then how can you ssh in to install ftp?
<demu> saitoh183: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<saitoh183> SSH into server...ftp to backup server space via my server. it is not all on the same box
<saitoh183> demu yeah looking at it now
<theTOOLMAN> so why not just spin up a new instance?
<saitoh183> new instance ?
<theTOOLMAN> your server is at home?
<theTOOLMAN> or in the cloud?
<saitoh183> it is in a datacenter SoYouStart dedicated server
<theTOOLMAN> so spin up a new instance with 16.04
<theTOOLMAN> and attach your storage to it
<saitoh183> this will wipe my data
<saitoh183> which i need to backup first
<theTOOLMAN> so the server and the backup are on the same machine?
<saitoh183> no...the backup is not done yet
<theTOOLMAN> and why can't you use rsync?
<diogenes74> whats a good lightweight browser that isnt chrome
<diogenes74> firefox sucks on this little machine
<demu> diogenes74: https://brave.com/
<saitoh183> theTOOLMAN From SYS: We'd like to remind you that you've chosen FTP backup
<saitoh183> via Manager. The connection with FTP server is only possible from the
<saitoh183> level of your server.
<theTOOLMAN> oh that sucks
<theTOOLMAN> can you just install filezilla on your home computer and ftp your backup from there
<theTOOLMAN> ?
<demu> not sure how lightweight it is
<diogenes74> thanks
<saitoh183> hours to upload after  with 10mbit connection
<theTOOLMAN> so you're going to move it to a server that is on an old os and is going to need to be rebuilt?
<sveinse> is there a ftpfs fuse available? Then you could perhaps do it with rsync?
<theTOOLMAN> sounds redundant to me
<theTOOLMAN> RAID array
<theTOOLMAN> isn't the array redundant?
<theTOOLMAN> no thats the r
<saitoh183> if i can install ftp and backup data, then i can just use upgrade and if shit goes bad. i will just format the server and install 16.04  and restore data from ftp
<theTOOLMAN> so the backup is of the server you're backing up to?
<saitoh183> no
<theTOOLMAN> so why not upgrade first, then transfer data
<theTOOLMAN> or install a fresh instance and copy data
<saitoh183> its a single 120SSD disk
<saitoh183> well raid
<theTOOLMAN> yeah so prepare your backup destination before you do the backup
<theTOOLMAN> ps: 8TB drives $149 at bestbuy
<theTOOLMAN> WD Reds that is
 * wolfe waves
<theTOOLMAN> *wave*
<demu> theTOOLMAN: 8TB, that a lot of p! ;)
<theTOOLMAN> yes it is
<theTOOLMAN> i grabbed 2 of them sunday
<theTOOLMAN> they come with a free usb3 to sata converter
<theTOOLMAN> but thats easy to remove
<theTOOLMAN> can't wait to see this 60TB SSD that samsung has been talking about
<theTOOLMAN> idk what'll be better. that or my fleshlight
<diogenes74> brave installing
<demu> 60TB SSD. yup, mark zuckerberg can afford it
<demu> elon musk
<wulung> any ubuntu wiki maintainer here ?
<demu> elon musk and maybe two other people
<Budgii_> demu, how much does a 60TB ssd go for?
<demu> Budgii_: ask theTOOLMAN
<demu> I know I can't :(
<Budgii_> I just g00gled it, runs about 10K a unit from what I read. Wow!
<Budgii_> theTOOLMAN, 8TB ssd's at best buy?
<theTOOLMAN> yes
<Budgii_> send me a link please
<theTOOLMAN> says $180 here but i paid 149 in store
<theTOOLMAN> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/wd-easystore-8tb-external-usb-3-0-hard-drive-black/5792401.p?skuId=5792401
<Budgii_> wow, thanks!
<Budgii_> too bad it wasn't an internal ssd xD
<theTOOLMAN> thats an hdd
<theTOOLMAN> its a WD Red
<Budgii_> ah, thought it was SSD.
<theTOOLMAN> you just have to pull it out of their fancy plastic carrier
<vkt> Can someone give me a hint as to how I would update the firmware of a networkbooted device if /boot isn't mountable due to it being accessed through tftp via initramfs?
<CodeBug> ok how do i upgrade to 17.04?
<CodeBug> I changed the updates to normal from LTS and ran sudo apt-get update and then it returned it to the original system state and didn't update
<CodeBug> :(
<stevendale> CodeBug, Using Software Updater, you go into settings and set it to notify you of new releases, not just new LTS releases
<CodeBug> Did that
<stevendale> Okay
<jeremy31> CodeBug You can't upgrade to 17.04 it is unsupportes
<CodeBug> ok so how do i get from 16.04LTS to 17.10
<theTOOLMAN> why would you want to do that?
<Budgii_> so the 60TB SSD at 10K is actually a good deal
<stevendale> Budgii_, Yeah that's a good deal
<theTOOLMAN> i'm sure it is
<theTOOLMAN> but you'd want two of them
<theTOOLMAN> because god forbid one dies
<Budgii_> for a 1TB sandisk, 60*249.99 = 14999.4
<CodeBug> ok Jeremy or Steven help???
<Budgii_> Heck just get 3 of em, for sake of having 3
<Budgii_> use them in place of gold for barter.
<theTOOLMAN> f it.. get 6
<theTOOLMAN> and do a raid 15
<jeremy31> CodeBug Why?  17.10 expires in August
<wulung> yeah 3 better than 2
<theTOOLMAN> alright y'all i'mma dip out. not sure when i'll be back
<Budgii_> okay lets be honest who here could utilize 60TB?
<theTOOLMAN> i could at work
<Budgii_> o/ theTOOLMAN
<theTOOLMAN> i have trouble filling a 2tb at home
<Budgii_> maybe at work yeah lol
<jeremy31> CodeBug If the LTS works, stick with it
<theTOOLMAN> i second that
<theTOOLMAN> 16.04lts
<theTOOLMAN> stick with it
<CodeBug> aww.
<CodeBug> ok.
<CodeBug> lol
<theTOOLMAN> unless you like headaches
<theTOOLMAN> if y'all wanna find me, irc.teale.us #home
<Budgii_> peace
<wulung> second to stick with 16.04 lts
<cheguacamole> animators?
<wulung> use ppa if u want certain recent apps
<vkt> Can someone give me a hint as to how I would update the firmware of a networkbooted device if /boot isn't mountable due to it being accessed through tftp via initramfs?
<diogenes74> brave crashed my machine
<diogenes74> lol
<wulung> non-lts is headache for update freak, cost a lot of bandwidth
<CodeBug> lol i understand.
<CodeBug> so I guess i wont be updatign to 17.10 after all
<CodeBug> updating
<CodeBug> how do i update to 17.10 though if i wanted to from 16.04
<CodeBug> because i plan on going from 17.10 to 18.04 next month
<nacc> CodeBug: update your /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to says "normal" and then do a do-release-upgrade ?
<CodeBug> it says getting upgrade and reading cache
<CodeBug> reading state information done.
<CodeBug> Calculating changes....
<Exterminador> that will take a bit to upgrade. assuming it doesn't complain about anything else :)
<CodeBug> Aborting
<CodeBug> Could not calculate upgrade
<CodeBug> :(
<vkt> exporting the tftpboot dir and mounting it at /boot on the client worked
<CodeBug> changed the update server from US to Main
<CodeBug> trying again
<CodeBug> Ok question
<CodeBug> getting GLib-Critical Errors
<diogenes74> does pia work well on ubuntu
<tolland> ive got a 17.10 machine which is set to get ip via DHCP. I did a renew, and looking at /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases it shows "fixed-address 172.28.128.5;" for the correct interface
<tolland> but ifconfig is showing it listening on 172.28.128.1 , which is actually the ip of the dhcp server. Any ideas how to kick it
<XWX777> ??
<XWX777> Hmei7
<evangeline__> ubuntu mate just installed on old netbook. Every other reboot fails
<evangeline__> bios boot issue?=
<evangeline__> 16.04. Any ideas welcome
<Marqeaux> Ubuntu Mate 32 or 64-bits?
<CodeBug> Ubuntu Mate 64
<marchesini> Hi
<Marqeaux> Is it a 64-bit netbook?
#ubuntu 2018-03-14
<porp3ta> Aowwwww
<AshleyQuick> I have Lubuntu installed on an HP notebook and the hdmi port isn't sending av to my tv. Can someone assist?
<gadnick> hello. i just installed ubuntu 16.04 on a thinkpad x220. it has both a pointing stick (trackpoint) and a touchpad. is it possible to configure x to use the touchpad only for mouse button clicks but not completely disable it (also preferably make the whole touchpad work as the secondary button)? i can do this in windows using lenovo's trackpoint driver package
<gadnick> thing is the trackpoint's right button is broken
<gadnick> and i don't want to buy a replacement keyboard+trackpoint module right now
<porp3ta> porpetaaaaa
<gadnick> in windows it's easy to work around this by abusing the touchpad as a big right button :P
<porp3ta> anybody to talk with me even if gay
<gadnick> i'm pretty sure it's possible to this in linux via command line or editing some file but i don't know how
<tomreyn> gadnick: take a look at thinkwiki.org, they have all kinds of thinkpad configurations there.
<gadnick> ahh, looks like synclient is the command that can be used for tuning synaptics touchpad settings
<tomreyn> libinput replaces it, however
<tomreyn> although 16.04 may still work with synclient, not sure.
<AlexPortable> AshleyQuick: did you set the monitor to enabled in the ubuntu settings?
<gadnick> yeah synclient seems to work well enough for now
<gadnick> i didn't figure out how to disable movement from the clickpad completely but use it for mouse buttons yet, but setting the vert/horiz hysteresis values high enough makes it usable at least
<samthewildone> tomreyn, fail :|
<Kumool> it seems my wifi disconnects at random, i also don't know how to find out what happens
<adrian_1908> Kumool: Do you know if your ISP gives you an IPv6 connection?
<nameloc> should i use ubuntu instead of paying for a windows license for my new setup?
<supire> hello
<Guest21055> hello
<bazhang> nameloc, your decision, we cannot tell you; this is strictly ubuntu support, not a polling channel
<nameloc> good day sir
<nameloc> much apologies
<Kumool> adrian_1908, probably not
<Kumool> it seems linux disconnects the device, is there a monitor for devices?
<adrian_1908> Kumool: I mentioned IPv6 because some users reported that on IPv4 connection, their Wifi issue got resolved by setting IPv6 Method to "ignore" in the Network Manager.
<Kumool> i've disabled it, its random so i just have to wait
<Kumool> but i don't think that's the problem, since its the device itself that disappears, its not a reconnection issue, since the only fix is a reboot
<adrian_1908> The IP/Wifi protocols technically shouldn't even affect each other at all, but apparently it has had an effect for some. Probably some oddity in the code.
<adrian_1908> Kumool: right, probably something else if the device disappears.
<Kumool> how do i monitor devices?
<Kumool> i cant just keep rerunning dmesg
<adrian_1908> No idea, I never do that.
<Sinistrad> I have a OEM win10 laptop with 2 drives. 256GB SSD and 1TB 7200 RPM. It seems if I install boot loader on sda or sdb EFI partition, it doesn't boot grub. Should I try direct to sda or sdb instead of EFI partitions?
<Kumool> what do you do?
<diogenes74> any honest men here
<Kumool> I think tty0 has all the device output but i cant get to it, except on shutdown
<thedanyes> sinistrad: did you use the standard ubuntu installer and the default settings?
<Kumool> diogenes74, I am a man and have also been called an ahole before, so maybe
<Pazooza> Is there a password restriction on special characters or length when install Ubuntu encrypted?
<Sinistrad> thedanyes, I tried this on 17.10 a couple of months ago. I tried again tonight with 18.04 beta, which I know isn't supported, but the problem is the same, so asking here.
<thedanyes> sinistrad: i'd definitely try LTS before you do anything else, and you didn't answer my question.
<Sinistrad> thedanyes, all is default until it comes to partitioning.
<Sinistrad> thedanyes, 17.10 was ubuntu. 18.04 is xubuntu.
<CodeBug> wow that will be awesome
<thedanyes> sinistrad: I'd leave all defaults, including partitioning and see if it works that way
<thedanyes> sinistrad: if not, you might try with legacy boot mode (sometimes called 'compatibility support module') enabled in the BIOS
<Sinistrad> thedanyes, Okay. I'm thinking default would give me a severely limited amount of drive space with my Windows partition consuming almost all of /dev/sda. I'm having to install it to /dev/sdb.
<Bashing-om> !uefi | Sinistrad
<ubottu> Sinistrad: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thedanyes> sinistrad: oh you're trying to do some kind of dual boot configuration?
<Sinistrad> Bashing-om, Thanks! I've been reading up trying to work with it or around it.
<thedanyes> sinistrad: i'm completely uninterested in that. it's not going to be a good user experience, no matter what.
<thedanyes> sinistrad: good luck with windows updates not fucking your boot loader
<adrian_1908> Sinistrad: I think generally speaking, you'd want to install the bootloader to the EFI partition on 'sda' (SSD) and select Win/Linux at boot time. I don't know why it didn't work for you.
<Sinistrad> thedanyes, Correct. Dual boot experience, I've done since the 90s, which has been fine in the past. UEFI threw a wrench into that.
<Bashing-om> Sinistrad: Running Win10, you DO want to install in EFI mode; boot codes them march and will not have to choose in the firmware what/how to boot .
<Sinistrad> thedanyes, You're exactly correct about windows updates. Recently, I had the Creator's update install itself and wipe the little progress I had on grub partially working.
<Bashing-om> match*
<thedanyes> sinistrad: Having to restart the PC, close down all my applications, disconnect all my encrypted shares, shut down my sessions in progress, then boot another OS where I maintain different apps and updates and patches...  it's bad, period.
<thedanyes> sinistrad: Run your second OS in a VM or on a second PC.
<Sinistrad> thedanyes, I'm going to CarolinaCon next month. I want to get this ready for that hacking conference and usually when I run VMs, the wireless is passed through as a LAN connection, which makes it difficult for the wifi-hacking activities that will ensue =)
<thedanyes> sinistrad: I see
<Sinistrad> At night, I want to fire up WoW and pvp. I used to run WoW in wine and had good success, but blizzard has really moved away from openGL
<thedanyes> sinistrad: I maintain a second PC for what few Windows apps I need. I value my time.
<Sinistrad> thedanyes, I totally understand. I run linux in just about everything else. This is my gaming machine. I am reluctant to carry 2 laptops.
<thedanyes> sinistrad: Windows XP behind it's own dedicated firewall, it's the most recent Windows license I own
<stevendale> Brb
<stevendale> Might be able to help with a sec
<adrian_1908> Sinistrad: put the bootloaders on different disks then sda/sdb. I did that for my Desktop with 2 SSDs and that seemed to work.
<stevendale> (With Sinistrad
<adrian_1908> But I don't know much about it, it just worked.
<adrian_1908> Of course, you'll have to pick the disk at boot time then.
<Sinistrad> adrian_1908, are you suggesting bootloaders on something like usb?
<Sinistrad> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4WbGjVvh3d/ has the windows listing of my partitions across devices.
<Sinistrad> At this point in the story, you pretty much have understanding, but there it is anyhow
<adrian_1908> Using "disk 1" Parition 4 for Ubuntu was what I meant. I think that worked for me.
<Sinistrad> adrian_1908, I tried that tonight. No dice.
<adrian_1908> Sinistrad: what happened?
<Sinistrad> Boots into Win10
<adrian_1908> Sinistrad: yes, you'll have to tell your notebook to boot the other disk, but then it should work. I pressed e.g. F8 and selected the disk as a means of selecting my OS. That worked fine.
<Sinistrad> adrian_1908, I think I understand what you're saying. I select the disk, the disk reads the EFI partition and directs it to the ubuntu partition.
<adrian_1908> Since my time was 95% Linux (set to boot by default), 5% Windows, I didn't perceive it as a hassle to handle this as bootup when needed.
<adrian_1908> Sinistrad: yes, that's the idea. Modern BIOSes (is it still a BIOS in UEFI era?) might allow you convenient selection interfaces.
<adrian_1908> So hopefully yours is good and you can just press a key during boot and be presented with bootable devices to pick from.
<Sinistrad> adrian_1908, So, I'd have grub allow me a choice of disk, then I'd get EFI to boot from that disk to point at ubuntu.
<Sinistrad> I'll have to hack away at that a bit to see if I can get it to comply.
<stevendale> What's wrong Sinistrad?
<Sinistrad> adrian_1908, Yes. I'll have to set bootable flags on both SDA and SDB. I'll remember that too
<adrian_1908> Sinistrad: No, you use your BIOS boot device selector to pick the disk with Windows/Linux UEFI and use that to select. Grub doesn't play a role in that case (unless you have multiple Linux installations on sdb).
<stevendale> You have to run Blizzard games with DirectX9 in Battle.net app Sinistrad
<stevendale> Also, news doesn't work
<stevendale> You do that with -dx9
<Sinistrad> adrian_1908, I got ya. Yes. Go into BIOS setup utility (because I'm old and still call it that) and select the bootable drive. I understand. Thanks for clarifying
<stevendale> 64-bit client works fine in latest wine, with Mono & Gecko installed, as well as corefonts, windows version set to 7 (already default)
<adrian_1908> Sinistrad: Windows would be left alone on sda without any chance of corrupting Ubuntu/Grub on sdb.
<stevendale> Also make sure the wineprefix is on an SSD
<adrian_1908> Sinistrad: I want to call it BIOS too, I don't know what else to call it.
<Sinistrad> stevendale, Oh does it? I'd be happy to wipe Win10 off of here.
<Sinistrad> stevendale, I only use it for playing WoW. I had even considered installing a Type1 Hypervisor on it to try to get as close to bare metal without dealing with the UEFI stuff.
<stevendale> Yeah it does ^^ Though I'd recommend dual booting with Ubuntu then trying it out, and then copying the game across to the wine prefix in ya home directory, and then booting off the LiveUSB and removing the old Win10 partition (assuming it works)
<Sinistrad> stevendale, And you're kinda where I'm at then. If I get ubuntu running on here, I'd just link to my WoW folder on Windows, with some tweaks to WTF config to let it run in linux, and if I was satisfied with it, migrate it all to ubuntu.
<Sinistrad> stevendale, This laptop has 1060 GTX vid card in it. It would be a shame not to use it.
<Xenio> Hi
<Sinistrad> Thank you everyone for the great tips. I'm going to start working on those tips to see if I can make headway on this system. As I'm rebooting, I'll not be on irc.
<Xenio> Whats up folks
<Xenio> Is anybody here inro diapers/farta?
<Xenio> Woops wrong channel
<Sinistrad> That should be interesting. I
<Sinistrad> I've not see a hostmask ban on irc for ipv6 (if that's what I'm seeing).
<Sinistrad> Have fun, folks.
<Xenio> Tl;dr
<ryuusei> Tomorrow is a wonderful day than today
<luxio> ryuusei: i dunno about that, it's a wednesday and it's supposed to be 31 degrees
<stevendale> luxio, F or C? :P
<luxio> (F)reedom units :)
<luxio> plus that's the only one that makes sense in context
<stevendale> Let's move this to offtopic
<stevendale> !ot | stevendale
<ubottu> stevendale, please see my private message
<ryuusei> luxio : It is hot, I live in Tokyo. The tree called cherry blossoms is beautiful
<strength> do you think the new AIs will be my friend?
<strength> i need friends
<ryuusei> strength : I think AIs will be a good friend
<ryuusei> I want it
<fearless_man> Hello, I'm trying to create a route through https, I'm just wondering which is the standard and more efficient way a. https://example.com or b https://example.com:443.
<CodeBug> i need help please
<CodeBug> my ubuntu is trying to upgrade to 17.10 but it says that when its doing the new software channels, it says that it cannot complete the upgrade and stops
<cstk421> tar -cvf "$dir" --directory=var/www/ is failing with an error of refusing to create an empty archive.  is my syntax wrong ?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me when i try to download a file it says tmp cant be read?
<detly> other than synaptic, is there a GUI package manager somewhere?
<detly> I'm currently on 17.10
<detly> there's a GUI called "software", but it doesn't show updates and it doesn't show search results from unofficial repositories such as PPAs or internal repos
<Mutsumi> aptitude is a pretty good curses based manager
<detly> Mutsumi: oh, yeah, I forgot about aptitude
<detly> bit of a shame that synaptic's fallen by the wayside, but that's life
<NuttyNutterson> I'm getting spammed in private messages using the n-word after joining this IRC
<NuttyNutterson> wtf?
<NuttyNutterson> joining this channel*
<Guest3490> hello
<Guest3490> I'm in need of some assistance.
<Guest3490> ?
<EriC^^> Guest3490: go ahead
<Kumool> Guest3490, dial 911
<hyperreal> Guest3490: What do you need help with?
<EriC^^> NuttyNutterson: join #ubuntu-ops and give them the nickname
<dax> unless it was one of those two k-lines, in which case it's all sorted
<Guest3490> Im having trouble spoofing my MAC. even when i run service network-manager stop then macchanger
<Guest3490> i get this in return
<Guest3490> [ERROR] Could not change MAC: interface up or insufficient permissions: Too many open files in system
<SimplySublime> .
<boxingrock> anyone around that's familiar with network-manager-openvpn on 17.10/18.04?
<boxingrock> really weird issue where i can connect to my OpenVPN server, send tcp and udp traffic over the tunnel but i can't receive any tcp responses
<boxingrock> server is known working, tested using the same ovpn profile on win10, macOS, debian, etc..
<boxingrock> tcpdump and nginx logs confirm my requests are making it to the server(s) and they are sending responses back
<eraserpencil> Hey guys, theres this package that I need an arm version for
<eraserpencil> How could I compile it for arm?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: add the arm repo then add at the end :<arch>
<EriC^^> like sudo apt-get install something:i386 for 32bit
<EriC^^> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<eraserpencil> thanks
<neildugan> hi, I am trying to setup a printer, I logged in as a user that has system administrator ... but the 'unlock' on the printer preferences is ghosted how do I fix this?
<Codsworth> neildugan, stephen hawkings just died and you are worried about a printer?
<Codsworth> It's the beginning of the end now, you understand mate?
<neildugan> that is a pitty he was very cleaver, but yes i ma
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Codsworth
<ubottu> Codsworth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: wich printer brand and ubuntu version?
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, ubuntu artful printer doesn't matter yet.. I can do anything
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, ubuntu artful printer doesn't matter yet.. I can't do anything
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, I am in the lpadmin group
<gt8ost4l> does anybody get tmp cant be read errors downloading files
<gt8ost4l> on firefox
<lotuspsychje> !printer | neildugan
<ubottu> neildugan: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, I am not having trouble printing... that is working... I am having trouble unlocking the preferences window so I can configure another printer.
<Euph0ria> neildugan: How about a link to a screen shot so we see what you're issue looks like?
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: details plz? ubuntu version? firefox version? what happens when?
<gt8ost4l>  lotuspsychje: ubuntu 17.10 and firefox 58.0.2 when i tried to right click i get a dialog saying tmp cants be read
<gt8ost4l> cant*
<Triffid_Hunter> gt8ost4l: sounds like you've messed the permissions on your /tmp
<gt8ost4l> Triffid_Hunter: if so what do i do
<Triffid_Hunter> gt8ost4l: what does stat -c '%a %U:%G' /tmp say? should be 1777 root:root
<gt8ost4l> Triffid_Hunter: can you elaborare with quotes?
<gt8ost4l> elaborate
<gt8ost4l> oh nevermind
<Triffid_Hunter> gt8ost4l: https://bpaste.net/show/6b7574b62fb7 ?
<gt8ost4l> Triffid_Hunter: yeah its correct
<gt8ost4l> 1777
<getman> wine3.0
<timypcr> ..
<blank__> hey
<neildugan> I have some more data.. If I directly log into the computer I can easily change the printer preferences etc... if I log in remotely, I cant change a thing... how do I fix this?
<himadri_> hello
<himadri_> I see a purple screen after entering login password till the desktop launches
<himadri_> why is it happening ?
<himadri_> how can i stop it ?
<kes0> himadri_: Have u upgrade the system?
<himadri_> yes
<himadri_> kes0: I did.
<himadri_> i have one more issue.
<kes0> himadri_: Ok, have a new driver for gpu?
<himadri_> kes0: no.
<kes0> himadri_: Hm okey
<himadri_> this happens on wayland as well as xorg
<himadri_> and also after entering the login password it takes too long to launch the desktop
<himadri_> nearly about more than a minute
<himadri_> and i think it's too slow having a core i7 processor
<kes0> himadri_: Okey, well i dont know what to do
<kes0> It should work i think
<himadri_> kes0: thanks
<kes0> himadri_: yw
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: remotely how?
<cart_man> In ubuntu mate for Raspberry PI the SSH keeps on disabling itself and then I have to run raspi-config and enable it again. Why does it switch itself off?
<ksbalaji>  I have Acer Aspire.Does hibernation in 16.04 work? Ubuntu 16.04 boots after hibernation. Problem: no display!
<mano> join #css
<mano> join #css
<ksbalaji> does hibernation alter boot sequence? Thanks.
<ksbalaji> Hi! friends! This place is unusually silent.
<bazhang> ksbalaji, patience please
<lotuspsychje> ksbalaji: ubuntu has users from all different timezones
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> I have been thinking something
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: try to think all in one line this time
<pikapika> Lol ok, I'll try.
<pikapika> Concering the fact that X11 apparently doesent have any "special treatment" for lock screens, what is currently the safest locking app? I currently use the default xfce that comes with xfce. Also, being that it is just another app, nothing special...what is stopping an evil app from creating a lookalike and taking in the keypress or something like that?
<pikapika> *default xscreensaver
<ducasse> pikapika: if you want a discussion on that, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ducasse> pikapika: but nothing is stopping an app from doing that
<pikapika> ok
<pikapika> So are there any plans to add this to the X11? I mean X11 would be hard to change but the problem is a serious one too
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, though LTSP
<ducasse> pikapika: that's probably not possible
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, does it really matter, I just want to be disable or get around what ever is deciding to limit my access.
<ksbalaji> There seems to be a serious security issue being discussed here. But I fail to understand how any app can take over or fake a screen when the entire system is fully guarded against intruding apps?!
<ducasse> ksbalaji: this is off-topic, but which system are you talking about?
<ksbalaji> ducasse, our ubuntu os ofcourse.
<Amm0n> Don't mix up stuff, locksceens are not meant to secure a system, they are just a basic protection for local access
<Amm0n> anyone with local access can do anything with a running system
<ducasse> ksbalaji: why do you think it is "fully guarded against intruding apps"?
<Amm0n> if you want this secure, you need an encrypted filesystem with hibernate
<Amm0n> but this won't keep you safe against harware keyloggers etc..
<ksbalaji> ducasse, linux systems are fully guarded in the sense, one may have to install an app before it could intrude or mimic other apps. This installation is also subject to scrutiny. Isn't this correct?
<ion__> dear friends
<ion__> ialways get an error after reboot an being in my account on raspi2 with ubuntu-mate
<ksbalaji> Now I seek help for my problem :) -   I have Acer Aspire.Does hibernation in 16.04 work? Ubuntu 16.04 boots after hibernation. Problem: no display!
<ion__>  i did a screenshot perhaps you can help please
<Amm0n> ksbalaji, i know of kernelissues with hibernate, but i can't tell you if that's the case with 16.04
<arora> ion__: What errors exactly?
<Amm0n> since kernel 4.15 my issues with hibernate are gone
<ksbalaji> Amm0n, thanks for your observation.
<ion__> always show me an script error while opening the welcome window
<Amm0n> ksbalaji, try to find errors in journal or Xorg.0.log
<ksbalaji> Amm0n, unfortunately, after an unsuccessful booting after hibernation, the journal is recovered, which means that the incidental information is lost.
<Amm0n> journalctl -b 3 should cover this too
<ducasse> ksbalaji: 'sudo mkdir /var/log/journal' to turn on persistent journal
<Amm0n> oops :(
<ksbalaji> Amm0n,  since I have kernel 4.13 in ubuntu 16.0
<ksbalaji> 4, I presume that I  still have problems with hibernation!
<Amm0n> ksbalaji, https://askubuntu.com/questions/996217/black-screen-after-hibernation
<Amm0n> last comment
<ksbalaji> Amm0n, ah! thanks for the link!
<ksbalaji> Now that I have got kernel 4.14 installed, I am quitting to restart and test hibernation. Thanks and bye!
<cart_man> So my ftsab entry trashes boot procedure of the entire OS... teh hell?
<cart_man> is there a fstab log I can go read somewhere?
<tizzja> amore
<tizzja> ops
<zetheroo> in an LTS version of Ubuntu something like PHP doesn't change version, right?
<ducasse> zetheroo: correct
<ducasse> zetheroo: true for any ubuntu release
<nwe> how should I fix this ? https://pastebin.com/6tsFe7Bv
<geirha> uninstalling ceph-deploy might work
<TJ-> nwe: "ceph-base_12.2.4-1xenial_amd64.deb" isn't an Ubuntu package, so presumably it's a 3rd party repo
<nwe> it´s from ceph-guys
<geirha> and they are obviously conflicting with the ceph-* packages from ubuntu's repo
<zetheroo> So in Ubuntu 16.04 we have php 7.0, but it's EOL is Dec 2018 - so what happens from then on with PHP 7.0 in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 16.04 is supported with security updates until 2021, so php 7.0 is running for another 2 years ... without security patches?
<matthew> Can anyone advise what programs would I use for a local server that would print a selected pdf file from a list on a local printer?
<geirha> well, no upstream security patches at least
<TJ-> zetheroo: 'it depends' - we get this across many packages, it depends how critical they are and what maintenance workload would be as to what is done
<zetheroo> TJ-: Is there an Ubuntu/Canonical policy on this ?
<Triffid_Hunter> matthew: lp?
<zetheroo> I guess the main concern is that the software is still getting security issues fixed as needed
<zetheroo> otherwise it's a case of potentially running insecure versions of software - which especially for webservers seems like a bad idea
<vlt> zetheroo: That's the point of the LTS versions. To backport security fixes.
<matthew> for example, at an orchestra rehearsal player uses smartphone, selects the wifi channel for server, index.html file has a list, any item selected would immediately print out.  Thanks
<TJ-> vlt: the issue zetheroo is bringing up is what happens when upstream is no longer making security fixes
<TJ-> zetheroo: I'm sure I've seen a policy in the dim distant past, or got memories of a similar transition for another LTS - possibly for PHP5 - but can't recall what it was now
<zetheroo> vlt: I heard of this before - backports - is this when, for example, a security issue is found for php7.2 and if it also effects php7.0 then the patch is applied also to the supported Ubuntu version still using 7.0?
<vlt> TJ-: I was under the impression that it's Canonical responsibility as long as the pkg is in main. They would've to check if a security patch for a higher upstream version applies to the LTS supported one.
<TJ-> vlt: right, but we've had issues in the past where it makes more sense to move to another supported upstream version. Depends on the complexity
<zetheroo> TJ-: But generally that is what it initially attempted - to backport the security fix where applicable?
<matthew> I don't think javascript is the way to go and I am not familiar with php but I think I will have to go with apache and php unless anyone has any other suggestions
<TJ-> zetheroo: yes of course, but as we don't have any PHP devs, some issues might be beyond the competence level - if there's a few then moving to an upstream supported version might be the recommended procedure
<TJ-> matthew: You should be able to do that with raw HTML and a POST to a CGI shell/Perl script (complexity depends if you need to dynamically generate the initial HTML lists)
<zetheroo> TJ-: Is there a way to know if the later is the case? Like if some major security issues are not being applied to a previous version ...
<matthew> That makes sense TJ thanks.  The list is static so it should be easier.
<matthew> would I be able to use webfs; not sure if POST is supported on that.
<TJ-> matthew: In my dim memory from about 10 years ago I think I came across a CGI script did something similar, but not sure what search terms would locate it!
<TJ-> zetheroo: Like I said I thought I saw a policy but I may be mistaken; I do recall about 5-10 years ago a developer discussion when this happened
<matthew> Also does POST do a server-side action or is is at the client end.
<TJ-> matthew: HTTP POST sends data from client to server which has to do the operation
<TJ-> matthew: do you want the smartphone to drive the printer?
<matthew> no the printer is lp and it can be run from shell script
<tester> i'm trying to launch some app, and i get unable to copy ~/.Xauthority
<TJ-> matthew: right, I was going to say... phones and printers is another can of worms entirely
<tester> (it doesn't exist... so chown'ing it wont matter)
<TJ-> tester: Ubuntu 17.10? Running Gnome/Wayland?
<matthew> Thanks TJ
<tester> TJ- yes, 17.10. no idea if gnome/wayland
<tester> whatever is there by default i guess
<tester> i used to be a kde fan back in the days, but well.
<TJ-> tester: Gnome/Wayland is the default compositor so there's no X server, which would explain it
<tester> how do i go about launching that app then
<TJ-> tester: Log-out, choose the "Ubuntu on Xorg" session from the gear icon, log-in (now using X server)
<TJ-> tester: this might help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/975094/how-to-disable-wayland-in-17-10-in-gdm3-login-screen
<tester> thanks
<outoftime_92> What does this dmesg mean? http://termbin.com/qpdd
<zetheroo> TJ-: If something is deprecated from a newer php version (say 7.2), will Ubuntu devs deprecate it from 7.0 ?
<outoftime_92> zetheroo: IMHO, php have nothing to linux. It is just a program you can run on linux.
<vlt> zetheroo: I don't think so.
<zetheroo> vlt: Ok. I mean I would assume that Ubuntu devs pay attention to the PHP security reports - if those reports are saying that X is a security vulnerability then they deal with it.
<zetheroo> something like mycrypt is an example of something deprecated in 7.1
<cart_man> When exactly does RC.Local get executed?
<cart_man> at which part of startup?
<TJ-> zetheroo: I doubt functionality will be removed from the existing version; cannot imagine in what circumstances (barring a critical security issue)
<zetheroo>  TJ-: makes sense
<Triffid_Hunter> cart_man: usually just before xdm
<cart_man> xdm being the GUI right?
<TJ-> cart_man: rc.local is very legacy, but it is supposed to be last 'service' to be executed
<cart_man> TJ- Yea I have noticed but so far its been pretty consistent.
<TJ-> zetheroo: you should post this question the ubuntu-devel mailing list; it is a very good topic for discussions and recording views permanently
<zetheroo> I just might :)
<TJ-> cart_man: i'm not sure how systemd handles it with jobs being executed in parallel
<TJ-> zetheroo: there may already be something there; worth a focused search
<TJ-> zetheroo: this may be one of the discussions I remember: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2014-September/015009.html
<ramiz> Дратути
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<elevated> lubuntu installer still doesn't have lvm2 after 3 years? what. the. fuck.
<BluesKaj> elevated, no need for that kind of language. Take it up with the devs, not here.
<elevated> it wasn't intended as an insult, just as a totally unexpected thing after 3 years, just saying
<TJ-> I've been thinking of creating a totally new installer; the reliance on the debian-installer/ubiquity spaghetti code is holding back a lot of great things
<rory> How can I append to the default $PATH (or just the $PATH of a specific user) in one command, as part of a headless script
<TJ-> rory: system-wide, /etc/profile, or $HOME/.profile
<rory> yeah I understand where the file is but I can't just append to the end of the file
<rory> It requires a human to open the file in an editor and inset the new directory in the right place
<rory> I was asking if there's any tool to achieve this
<TJ-> rory: generally I'd do " cat 'PATH="${PATH}:/my/path" ' >> $HOME/.profile "
<TJ-> bah!!!! ignore that
<TJ-> rory: generally I'd do " echo 'PATH="${PATH}:/my/path" ' >> $HOME/.profile "
<rory> what if .profile already exists though and it has a custom $PATH already set
<rory> I need to append to that path
<rory> oh actually that would still work, it would just look ugly
<TJ-> rory: That's what that does ^^
<rory> I'm going to do it
<rory> ideally I would not set $PATH multiple times in .profile though
<TJ-> rory: including the existing $PATH in the new one is the standard way of doing it
<rory> no I mean let's say the file ~/.profile already contains this content
<rory> $PATH="${PATH}:/foo"
<rory> and I want to add /bar
<TJ-> rory: I get what you mean; but it helps maintainability to see each change separately rather than altering the default assignment
<rory> OK yeah also life is too short
<rory> can I do this in /etc/environment as well, does that file work the same as .profile (just a bash script)
<TJ-> if it goes wrong it is easy for the user to firstly find, and secondly, remove, the offending change
<TJ-> rory: /etc/environment is probably the better place for it - if you want system services to see the modified PATH
<ESO4B-18> h+
<ESO4B-23> hi
<chica28> hola
<ESO4B-23> gi
<ESO4B-23> hola
<ESO4B-23> :D
<ESO4B-23> :DDDDDDDDdd
<OlofL> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/387418/add-sent-mail-to-evolution-threads  Then set "Include threads: all related" in the search folder configuration. where is this setting in evolution mail?
<BluesKaj> ‎ BTW, Happy Pi Day to all !
<BillD73> BluesKaj: Happy Pi day back at ya!
<ksbalaji> Amm0n, that 4.14 kernel turned out to be horrible. No touchpad module, no network module ... :(
<rory> OK I have added a new directory in /etc/environment to PATH, but when I "echo $PATH" I don't see it
<rory> actually I see a directory /snaps which isn't even mentioned in /etc/environment
<rory> so it seems to not be using /etc/environment at all
<ksbalaji> I just  chose 4.13 kernel to come over to this place again! does anyting else to be done to get kernel 4.14 working in 16.04 ?
<whoami> hey
<netcrime> Hello, I played around with mitmproxy and I think it changed my network settings. Cant use PIP, If I write wget http://www.google.com (or any other) I get error: Connecting to 127.0.0.1:8888... failed: Connection refused. Looks like traffic tries to use a proxy (browsing works fine). How can I fix it ?
<ksbalaji> so ,  bye for now.
<whoami> hey
<BugzBunny> netcrime: Uhhh, how did you setup mitmproxy? Additionally, did you set http_proxy https_proxy variables
<whoami> bey
<BugzBunny> Hello
<BugzBunny> I aslo have issue with Snowball USB Mic, it works perfectly, but for some reason with Discord... When it hooks into the Mic, it get very bad distortion with my Audio.. Initially I figured is Discord issues but it happens if Discord is running or not and occassionally audio would just Distort. I read that perhapps I should set Pulseaudio to 48000hz?
<netcrime> BugzBunny: nah, I just installed it with Sudo apt and that's it.
<BugzBunny> Type env, and check if those variables are not set
<BugzBunny> Otherwise, I can't fathom programs getting proxy information from anywhere else
<TJ-> netcrime: BugzBunny multicast-DNS is another possiblity, use "avahi-browse -at" to check
<Gargravarr> hi all, i'm having occasional problems with an rsync mirror - every couple of weeks it dies saying 'max connections reached (75) - try again later'. i'm using gb.archive.ubuntu.com as the source, running the sync around 2:15AM GMT
<Gargravarr> i've rewritten my script to retry with an incrementing wait period between and it ran this morning at about 2:40AM
<Gargravarr> after failing twice with the same error
<forester> Hi. Don't you know will the 18.04 Ubuntu Kylin be with UKUI desktop or not?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | forester
<ubottu> forester: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<forester> I have asked here and there is no answer yet.
<forester> there*
<beaver> grmbl hl :D
<forester> I think someone could know it here too.
<ducasse> forester: then wait and try again
<forester> Ni Hao.
<seni> I pressed something and now when I do alt+uparrow an A gets written. I use byobu so it means I can't work, how can I change that?
<novecento__> hello world
<BluesKaj> forester, looks like it is UKUI desktop on 18.04 https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/ubuntu-18-04-beta-1-for-flavors
<tomreyn> seni: type "reset" if you dont mind loosing the windows' history.
<CodeBug> for creating a ubuntu live usb what is the best method when in ubuntu?
<seni> doesnt work. was a byobu specific thing I had disabled shortcuts (shift+f12) lol
<BluesKaj> CodeBug, a lot of users use dd
<jeremy31> CodeBug, Use Startup Disk Creator
<CodeBug> i'm running 16.04lts and i'm looking to create a 17.10 Ubuntu..so startup disk creator?
<CodeBug> oh by the way gm.
<jeremy31> CodeBug, That is what I used
<vlt> seni: Does logging in on ctrl+alt+F1 and `pkill byobu` help?
<CodeBug> k thanks
<DiecastMessiah> hailz all. first time i came across this.. I used apt-get to install tintin++ but cannot find it and have no idea what even the command is to run it , I am on ubuntu 16.04. I have tryed looking with find -name tin*. also tryied different commands like tintin or tintin++ no idea what to do next
<brainwash> DiecastMessiah: dpkg -L tintin++
<boxingrock> try tt
<DiecastMessiah> brainwash: Thanks.. found it.. also thanks boxingrock you almost had it it was tt++ for the command :)
<zuhaitz> Hi, when I create a filter, I would like to see the e-mails only inside the folder (filter) I created, not in the inbox, is it posible? Thanks.
<zuhaitz> I don't know where to make this question, sorry.
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: what version of ubuntu are you running and what email client?
<zuhaitz> I'm using google webmail client.
<Butterfly_> lol
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: that has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu
<Butterfly_> ^
<zuhaitz> Is not related to Ubuntu, neither with any client but google...
<zuhaitz> I know, leftyfb .
<zuhaitz> But I read in google help, and I cant find how.
<Butterfly_> zuhaitz : i believe you can just use the search feature to look in certain folders only
<zuhaitz> And there is no "gmail" channel xD
<guest-0XVEHl> Darova Pacanam
<Butterfly_> zuhaitz : in the top search bar type: label:labelnamehere yoursearchterm
<zuhaitz> Butterfly_, I created some filters, and it works, but they are also in the inbox, and I want only in the filters-folder... xD
<Butterfly_> aaah
<Butterfly_> so... you want folders, not filters
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: this is not the place to receive help with this
<guest-0XVEHl> About what do you speak mtfkc
<zuhaitz> Yes. XD
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: try #freenode
<Butterfly_> zuhaitz : pm
<guest-0XVEHl> Тут русские есть?
<zuhaitz> But I can move them manually to the filters, why that works then?
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, Ok.
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: this is not the place to receive help with this. Please look elsewhere. I would start with google.com
<guest-0XVEHl> greetings
<leftyfb> guest-0XVEHl: what can we do for you?
<guest-0XVEHl> I'm a great handler at the Lenin factory
<leftyfb> guest-0XVEHl: trolling is offtopic here
<guest-0XVEHl> you could become my employeesґ
<guest-0XVEHl> I do not touch, I just sit at the computer science lesson in Ukraine
<leftyfb> !op | guest-0XVEHl
<ubottu> guest-0XVEHl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<guest-0XVEHl> Црфе вщ нщг
<guest-0XVEHl> s
<guest-0XVEHl> d
<guest-0XVEHl> sd
<guest-0XVEHl> s
<guest-0XVEHl> d
<telatoki> It's an english room ?
<JimBuntu> yes, English
<telatoki> pfff, i hate this language.
<Pici> We have channels for other languages available
<JimBuntu> telatoki, That's OK. There are other channels for many other languages
<tomreyn> !fr | telatoki
<ubottu> telatoki: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<telatoki> ok, just wanna troll.
<telatoki> Before, french was the universel language.
<oscarfx> hello
<akik> telatoki: ok the door is that way -> /part
<telatoki> But with the arrival of hamburger, english take his place.
<telatoki> lol.
<oscarfx> could someone explain me how to use iostat or sar commands for checking last few days info about cpu load ?
<telatoki> Walter is playing baseball, and Bryan is in the kitchen. Where is Bryan ? In the kitchen. Walter have a twin brother, his name is Mickael.
<telatoki> *has
<telatoki> They have a red hat.
<tomreyn> telatoki: do you have an ubuntu support question? since this channel is just about ubuntu support.
<leftyfb> Pici: ?
<akik> tomreyn: no, he said he's a troll
<telatoki> tomreyn, yes I have, it"s about winamax.
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<dbugger> I have a weird issue: when I boot up my PC, seems like GRUB is being rendered twice: https://i.stack.imgur.com/gBKzW.jpg
<telatoki> when I install it (i open with wine), when I make my identifiant, winamax close.
<dbugger> How could I possibly solve this?
<bouma> what gcc is ubuntu LTS on at the moment ?
<popey> bouma: https://packages.ubuntu.com/gcc
<kostkon> !info gcc xenial
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<brainwash> dbugger: this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2386404
<telatoki> I remember, when I wanna change my windows for ubuntu, all people on the web "ho so cool, you'll see, it's very easy and intuitive"... fucking liers. And when we ask them a question, they willingly answer for make sur we dont understand.
<dbugger> brainwash, I already removed --append and it is still not working
<telatoki> With incompréhensible vocabulary.
<leftyfb> !op | telatoki
<ubottu> telatoki: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<telatoki> .
<Pici> telatoki: #winehq is the best channel to ask wine questions in
<telatoki> ? what is this ?
<telatoki> Ouais ok...
<telatoki> Problem dont come of wine.
<brainwash> dbugger: and you did run "sudo update-grub" after editing the file?
<dbugger> brainwash, yes, I did
<brainwash> dbugger: did you read through the bug report?
<brainwash> dbugger: bug 1752767
<ubottu> bug 1752767 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu Artful) "grub2 regression, simultaneous console and video graphical glitches with new patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752767
<dbugger> Thanks, I will take a look
<brainwash> a new grub package version is available in -proposed
<dbugger> Then I guess I just have to wait for an update
<ioria> dbugger, as a workaround you can try to comment out  #GRUB_TERMINAL=console   and run sudo update-grub (you'll loos some resolution, tho)
<dbugger> ioria, Noted, I will try that if nothing else works
<ioria> ok
<raub> If I have an interface called eno1 which is not declared in /etc/network/interfaces, that would mean it is declared using networkmanager, right?
<tomreyn> raub: i'd say that network manager and /etc/netork/interfaces do not 'declare' (physical) network interfaces, but are used to configure already existing interfaces.
<tomreyn> raub: if you are wondering whether there is already a configuration / something managing eno1, besides /etc/network/interfaces other suspects are indeed network manager but also netplan (on servers)
<pragmaticenigma> I think all network connections are managed by network manager by default. If you have something in /etc/network/interfaces, I believe those are there to set permanent options for the interface between reboots where the auto config doesn't set a property correctly or you are using a static IP address
<raub> Reason I ask is that I want to do vlan trunking and I only know how to do that using the interfaces file
<pragmaticenigma> Might have to do a little research, but I believe if a file is in there, network manager will use that to assist in setting up the interface
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: you can still use /etc/network/interfaces for this purpose if you like to. alternatively, netplan: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/05/quick-and-easy-network-configuration-with-netplan
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<pragmaticenigma> thanks tomreyn
<pragmaticenigma> I'll take a look
<akik> raub: if you configure eno1 in /etc/network/interfaces, it'll take over from network-manager
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: actually you are probably not running bionic (which will be 18.04) on a server, but this is the first release to provide the "netplan.io" package i was discussing. so ignore this suggestion for now and just go with either /etc/network/interfaces or NM
<TJ-> akik: raub if NetworkManager.conf has [ifupdown] "managed=false"
<TJ-> 17.10 introduced netplan
<tomreyn> !info netplan.io artful
<ubottu> Package netplan.io does not exist in artful
<TJ-> it was half-baked for sure, and when you look at the list of bugs/wishlist on LP it looks like someone threw the existing code over the fence then walked away
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netplan
<tomreyn> maybe it was removed since
<TJ-> !info nplan
<ubottu> nplan (source: nplan): YAML network configuration abstraction for various backends. In component main, is important. Version 0.32~17.10.1 (artful), package size 40 kB, installed size 126 kB
<tomreyn> oh :)
<TJ-> They renamed the package due to the collision
<TJ-> but no one looked for 'nplan'  so now it's renamed again to netplan.io is it doesn't collide with the real netplan
<akik> TJ-: i haven't needed to edit NetworkManager.conf for that. maybe it's the default?
<TJ-> akik: Yes it is, I was mentioning it because if someone/thing /has/ altered that then NM /will/ try to managed an interface declared in e.n.i
<TJ-> And that can catch you out big style. It's the 1st thing I check now to avoid lots of wasted time
<z01d> Hello, I was running ubuntu 14 upgraded to 16, and it broke MySQL.  I have now gotten into a mess.. whenever i try to do something with MySQL it tells me my password is expired, so i stat mysql in sandbox and try and set my password and then i get the following error: ERROR 29 (HY000): File './mysql/user.MYD' not found (Errcode: 2 - No such file or directory) - i can't seem to fix this has anyone encountered
<z01d> this before?
<Butterfly_> personally, i'd just reinstall :)
<Butterfly_> starting with a fresh install usually solves all issues
<TJ-> z01d: so the 16.04 mysqld is running but you cannot access it - getting password expired?
<z01d> TJ-: Yes, but then if i try to sort that out i have another issue, which is when i try to set password i get: ERROR 29 (HY000): File './mysql/user.MYD' not found (Errcode: 2 - No such file or directory)
<z01d> Butterfly_: I unfortunatley did not take a backup and cannot seem to use mysqldump
<Butterfly_> boot up live session, create backups? or even that not possible?
<z01d> what do you mean ?
<Butterfly_> but yeah... if you don't take backups, you basically say you don't care about your data all
<pragmaticenigma> Butterfly_, The setup of mysql doesn't let you take files from one install to another easily
<TJ-> z01d: OK, but lets stick with the 1st issue. Is it the 'root' user account that reports 'pasword expired' or some other?
<z01d> Yes, using root.
<TJ-> z01d: is this mysql-5.7 ?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, The current version for 16.04 is 5.7.21
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks for the explanations on netplan / nplan / netplan.io ;-)
<TJ-> z01d: we have this Bug #1605490
<ubottu> bug 1605490 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "mysql-server-5.7.postinst fails with "mysql_upgrade: Got error: 1862: Your password has expired. To log in you must change it using a client that supports expired passwords. while connecting to the MySQL server"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605490
<z01d> TJ-: mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.7.21, for Linux (x86_64) using  EditLine wrapper
<TJ-> z01d: so can you clarify, you're seeing this happen after the package was upgraded/installed as well?
<z01d> IS WHAT I AM RUNNIN
<z01d> sorry for caps
<z01d> TJ, yes, thats correct.
<TJ-> z01d: Don't worry, happens to us all! Give me a few minutes to review the mysql source-code; I may be able to see a solution
<z01d> wow
<z01d> ok
<z01d> thank you very much
<TJ-> z01d: now we have exact text of messages it should be quick to find the source of the message and possibly some suggestions as to how to deal with it
<z01d> OK cool, I would have no idea looking at the source code :|
<TJ-> z01d: good explanation here https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/expired-password-handling.html
<z01d> thank you let me take a read
<TJ-> z01d: AHA: you need to use "mysql  --connect-expired-password  ...other options"
<z01d> ahh yeah i read that :)
<z01d> thats what brings me to the second problem
<TJ-> Give it a try, report back
<TJ-> If that works I'll add it to our bug report
<z01d> I have - thats what generated the other error.
<TJ-> OK, so met's solve #2 now :)
<z01d> so i login to mysql using the technique in that article, then i type: SET PASSWORD = PASSWORD('newpasswordhere');
<z01d> and it responds with:
<z01d> ERROR 29 (HY000): File './mysql/user.MYD' not found (Errcode: 2 - No such file or directory)
<z01d> now i have a back story to this
<TJ-> z01d: so we need to find out why it wants the file and why
<z01d> I was trying to fix this intial problem, and came across an article that advised deleting /var/lib/mysql/mysql data dir and then reinstalling the data dir via mysql_install_db basicaly removes mysql datbase and reinstalled it.. (obviously that was not the right thing to do because after i foudn the article you just linked)
<z01d> but i think that is why this is erroring now
<DarkLord> Hi guys
<z01d> im just not sure how to fix that part
<z01d> as i was having another error about the mysql.user column count being incorrect
<z01d> :(
<TJ-> z01d: read Aleksandr Kuzminsky's 5th way  here http://code.openark.org/blog/mysql/recovering-a-mysql-root-password-the-fourth-solution
<z01d> ok
<TJ-> z01d: in summary he says: "Open user.MYD in vim, replace the password string with 42 spaces(if passwords are new), then killall -1 mysqld"
<z01d> wow
<z01d> ok let me try this just looking at article at mo
<TJ-> Read the entire comment thread there's some useful warnings observations there before you start
<TJ-> I like strcmp's sneaky way "You can copy data/mysql/user.* to another database where you have the UPDATE privilege, set the password to PASSWORD('word') or change the privileges and move the files back to data/mysql/."
<z01d> hah thats probably easier
<TJ-> z01d: so using that method you could create a new DB where you have full privs just to do the fix
<z01d> yep
<z01d> i was just looking at the user.MYD file i can't see which part to delete and am a bit hesitant
<z01d> TJ-: is this in relation to the expired password problem or the ERROR 29 (HY000): File './mysql/user.MYD' not found (Errcode: 2 - No such file or directory)
<z01d> ?
<TJ-> z01d: I'm not sure but reading it no, it's actually directly fixing the expired password
<z01d> i think i know what the problem is look at this Tj:
<z01d> i think i need to fix this problem first then the expired passwod
<z01d> ## find / -name user.MYD
<z01d> /var/lib/mysql/mysql/mysql/user.MYD
<z01d> and the error:
<z01d> ERROR 29 (HY000): File './mysql/user.MYD' not found (Errcode: 2 - No such file or directory)
<z01d> user.MYD is too far down
<z01d> [3~directory structure wise
<z01d> hmm
<z01d> mysqld --initialize --user=mysql --basedir /var/lib/mysql --datadir /var/lib/mysql/mysql
<z01d> ^^ that was the command i used to initialise the mysql db
<z01d> TJ-: It seems to me that mysql is looking in the wrong directory looking at the error message, any idea how i resolve that?
<TJ-> z01d: it looks like it's the --user= affecting that, since that path is ./mysql/user.MYD
<oscarfx> hey everyone
<EriC^^> hello oscarfx
<oscarfx> could someone help me with sar or iostat command monitoring cpu load ?
<pnwise> You should just have copied the mysql dir to another one, set the path to the new one, then delete whatever you want to try deleting
<z01d> TJ-: so, do i remove /var/lib/mysql/mysql and then re-run the mysqld command without the --user?
<pnwise> Or at least make a copy of the original
<z01d> pnwise: highindsight
<TJ-> z01d: at this point I'm not sure, need to dig some more. how about running the command under stace so we know the absolute path of the file it complains about? then we can create a dummy one paybe
<TJ-> z01d: as in prefix the command with "strace -f -o /tmp/mysql-strace.log -e trace=file mysqld --initialize ..."
<pavlos> oscarfx: what's the issue with iostat?
<z01d>  TJ ok two secs
<oscarfx> pavlos: well i can get stats of cpu for today only and from specific hour ,but I don't know how to call a command to get last 7 days stats
<z01d> TJ-: ok i have strace log which is huge?
<z01d> root@appsrv-1:/var/lib/mysql# cat /tmp/mysql-strace.log  | grep -i user.MYD
<z01d> 30371 open("./mysql/user.MYD", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0640) = 13
<mar_1982> hello pls help me
<TJ-> z01d: That's lovely... "pastebinit /tmp/mysql-strace.log"
<pavlos> oscarfx: maybe you need to enable sar, edit /etc/default/sysstat to true
<EriC^^> !ask | mar_1982
<ubottu> mar_1982: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<z01d> holy crap that script is amazing!
<mar_1982> I installed Ubuntu 18.04 daily build in the hope that my sound problem will be resolved but I am wrong
<z01d> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X9gG4zHS6y/
<z01d> TJ-: i run that command as root, so i have no idea why there are permissiond enied errors in it
<mar_1982> please teach me what to do to get back the sound in my laptop please
<oscarfx> pavlos: aam, I think I am more lost in combining the right command
<TJ-> z01d: aha line 1318 and close by "readlink("./mysql/user.MYD", 0x7f30d17f5c30, 511) = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)"
<mar_1982> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oscarfx> pavlos: I've searched google and couldn't find a solution
<pavlos> oscarfx: there are man pages for sar and sysstat, setting sar to true will collect data every 10 min
<mar_1982> can anyone help me?
<Hell-Razor> Anybody ever end up with a black strip on their monitor that is unusable? The monitor works fine when connected to a different source but for some reason ubuntu thinks that inch or so is the end of the screen.. I have intel HD 530 graphics
<z01d>   TJ- hrm?
<mar_1982> anybody here who solved sound problem in ubuntu 18.04 daily build?
<raub> akik: It does. However I had to reboot machine. Just restating networking did not cut it. Centos i usually can do that without a restart.
<pavlos> oscarfx: http://www.tothenew.com/blog/install-and-configure-sar-on-ubuntu/
<pavlos> oscarfx: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-use-the-linux-iostat-command-to-check-on-your-storage-subsystem/
<oscarfx> pavlos: jesus, thank you thousand times, mate :)
<pavlos> oscarfx: np
<BluesKaj> mar_1982, more details about your sound issue would help
<mar_1982> hi BluesKaj
<TJ-> z01d: hmmph! it's not clear from that what is going on
<mar_1982> i think my sound card is not detected
<mar_1982> the speaker icon at the top bar is not shown
<z01d> TJ-: out of curiosity whats your directory structre of /var/lib/mysql look like, and where is your user.MYD located?
<BluesKaj> mar_1982, what does aplay show?....pastebin the output
<mar_1982> when I open the sound in settings no device for sound output is shown
<TJ-> z01d: Don't have mysql-sandbox so might be different: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JTCZGp2cV8/
<mar_1982> BluesKaj, here it is
<mar_1982> mar@mar-Zeus-laptop:~$ aplay
<mar_1982> Usage: aplay [OPTION]... [FILE]...
<mar_1982> -h, --help              help
<mar_1982>     --version           print current version
<mar_1982> -l, --list-devices      list all soundcards and digital audio devices
<mar_1982> -L, --list-pcms         list device names
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> mar_1982,^
<z01d> tj i think i know what the issue is looking at yours let me try something
<mar_1982>                         expression for validation is: coef * (buffer_size / 2)
<mar_1982>     --test-nowait       do not wait for ring buffer - eats whole CPU
<mar_1982>     --max-file-time=#   start another output file when the old file has recorded
<mar_1982>                         for this many seconds
<mar_1982>     --process-id-file   write the process ID here
<mar_1982>     --use-strftime      apply the strftime facility to the output file name
<Stewsey> Hey all. I'm trying to disable my trackpad but it keeps re-enabling after a reboot. Here's what I'm using: xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0
<z01d> TJ-: yours is /var/lib/mysql/mysql/user.MYD mine is /var/lib/mysql/mysql/mysql/user.MYD
<z01d> i need to change it
<TJ-> z01d: maybe... I had assumed that was to do with you using the -sandbox part
<mar_1982> mar@mar-Zeus-laptop:~$ aplay
<mar_1982> Usage: aplay [OPTION]... [FILE]...
<mar_1982> -h, --help              help
<mar_1982>     --version           print current version
<mar_1982> -l, --list-devices      list all soundcards and digital audio devices
<mar_1982> -L, --list-pcms         list device names
<z01d> TJ-: ok fingers crossed i deleted /var/lib/mysql and started again
<BluesKaj> well, i did tell him about pastebin, but some users don't read the replies
<TJ-> BluesKaj: well it *was* his sound-card wasn't working... he couldn't hear you :)
<pavlos> oscarfx: http://bencane.com/2012/07/08/sar-sysstat-linux-performance-statistics-with-ease/
<jlnl>  Ubuntu 16.04 Server, samba and kerberos working, smbnetfs is setup, ~/.smb/smb.conf is a copy of /etc/samba/etc/smb.conf customised for my domain/ realm but when smbnetfs is used, it only shows resources shared under WORKGROUP, not my current domain.
<jlnl> I also get this: [2018/03/14 12:58:22.380986,  0] ../source3/winbindd/winbindd_group.c:45(fill_grent)
<jlnl> My winbind version is 4.3.11, so it should not suffer from the bug mentioned in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=858601
<ubottu> Debian bug 858601 in samba-vfs-modules "winbind: user authentication using windows domain fails after upgrade to 4.2.14+dfsg-0+deb8u4" [Important,Fixed]
<oscarfx> pavlos: thanks again, for great sources
<TJ-> jlnl: that sounds like something to ask the samba people; I doubt we have the expertise here for you
<z01d> TJ-: hrm now i can't login to the server with root damnit
<z01d> :(
<TJ-> jnewt: is there a process you can strace to ensure it's reading the correct configs?
<jlnl> TJ-, I have already asked the people at #samba, but no one seems to be around/ available
<TJ-> z01d: you deleted it, what do you expect!?!
<Stewsey> Can anyone assist with my question?
<TJ-> jlnl: ahhh... well maybe ask in #ubuntu-server since that's more likely to have people using that, but be patient it could take a while to find someone with the expertise
<z01d> TJ-: ah how can i set the password from here to get back in
<jlnl> TJ-, I assume the last line addressed to jnewt was meant for me?
<jlnl> TJ-, thank you for the suggestion, I´ll join that channel as well :-)
<TJ-> z01d: haven't you just deleted *all* the mysql databases, which presumably includes the user table with the root user in? I think you need to reconfigure the package or reinstall so the default DB is recreated
<TJ-> jlnl: yeah, sorry, tab-complete grrr
<jlnl> TJ-, no harm done, it was rather obvious due to the sequence of the lines ;-)
<z01d> TJ-: hrm i see ok lets try that
<z01d> TJ-: this is where it gets interesting, can't delete it apt-get remove it without the login working it appears?
<z01d> ahh nevermind done
<TJ-> z01d: you can do "dpkg-reconfigure <package>" or "apt --reinstall install <package>"
<pragmaticenigma> z01d, were you able to get your database recovered?
<TJ-> z01d: I've just read too that you could have used 'mysqladmin' - it's mentioned on the page about the expiry feature :)
<z01d> TJ-: Yeah but i had other issues other than the password expiry problem, the upgrade broke the mysql table.. so i couldn't do anything, i've fixed it all now and my databases are still working :D
<z01d> TJ-: moved the directoires out of /var/lib/mysql that are my db's then removed everythign reinstalled, moved the dirs back, and its working :D
<z01d> thank you for your help!
<TJ-> z01d: phew, at least you didn't kill your databases
<z01d> TJ-: hrm one is acting funky though, seems the dbs are empty?
<z01d> even though i moved the /var/lib/mysql/db_name folder out?
<z01d> TJ-: am i doing something stupid, or does this mean i messed up and lost my dbs: https://pastebin.ca/4001579 ?
<TJ-> z01d: did you change paths earlier?
<TJ-> z01d: you mentioned trying 'my directory structure' but as I said I thought your differences may be due to mysql-sandbox
<z01d> Yup
<xminder> Hi
<pragmaticenigma> hello xminder
<xminder> Ho is from russia? Sorry :)
<pragmaticenigma> !ru | xminder
<ubottu> xminder: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xminder> Thank you ))
<hfp> How weird is that? I tried to print this PDF: http://www.catonmat.net/download/readline-emacs-editing-mode-cheat-sheet.pdf from Ubuntu 17.10 on my Brother HL2270DW. Left is 600dpi quality, right is 1200dpi quality: https://i.imgur.com/FQibyBp.jpg. Why is the font all messed up at 1200dpi but not at 600dpi? 1200dpi close-up: https://i.imgur.com/s7Ba6oZ.jpg, 600dpi close-up: https://i.imgur.com/isKTebb.jpg
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, does the printer natively support 1200dpi?
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: It says max resolution 2400x600dpi. Is it the 600 that matters or the 2400?
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, Your printer supports 300 dpi, 600 dpi and a HQ 1200 setting. I'm not sure that 1200 dpi and HQ 1200 is the same thing
<frostschutz> hfp, if you use ghostscript... gs -sDEVICE=pngmono -sOutputFile=test-1200.png -r1200 readline-emacs-editing-mode-cheat-sheet.pdf , and same with 600 instead of 1200 - does it look fine in the PNG image?
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: I installed Brother's drivers and selected HQ1200 for the 1200dpi setting. I didn't know there was a difference, but I certainely didn't expect the PDF's font to change
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, it could be the font library
<hfp> frostschutz: yes, both images look fine at 600 and 1200
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: on the printer or on my machine?
<frostschutz> hfp, more likely to be an issue with the printer driver specifically then - you could try printing the image :-/
<frostschutz> but if the printer does interpolation/scaling, it might not look good either
<hfp> frostschutz: that sucks. are there any laser printers that generally have first class linux support? this brother is a pita to install.
<hfp> I mean brands that are known for good linux support, not specific models
<diogenes74> unity is so comfy
<frostschutz> hfp, you're asking the wrong person, I print very little and actually boot up a windows vm for that. I used to go with canon and turboprint driver but ... it's just not worth the effort anymore
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, the printer driver is substituting a different font as it doesn't detect the given font supports the higher resolution. There are 8 embeded font's in the file and it's possible that it's using one of the other fonts
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: GhostScript will substitute it's best match from it's supported font library. Same for a print driver. The printer driver is just not picking up on the right font library. Printing as an image should help as GhostScript (is usually) used to render the output prior to being sent to the printer
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: PDFs and Fonts are mixed bag of fun. PDFs support embedded subsets of font's (meaning only the character/glyphs needed are included with the doc) to save space. It masks the original font name in some cases, and ocassionaly the library used to render the PDF may choose the incorrect font if it can't identity the font type and properties
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: A different printer may yield better results, but it's possible the same problem would happen.
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, A good brand known to work well in Linux is HP printers. I have used them for years with little trouble and drivers are usually auto detected
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: pdf sounds like fun, I had no idea. could I use ghostscript myself and pipe the output to a command that would print the image at 1200 dpi directly?
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, what application are you using to view the PDF... usually in the print dialog it will have the option to flatten or print as an image
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: I was using Firefox's built-in PDF viewer
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: it doesn't seem to have the flatten to image option
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, try saving the file locally and open in the PDF viewer included with Ubuntu
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: evince is the Ubuntu one?
<sphrak> test
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, I'll be honest and say that for text, 600dpi is probably high enough (300 would be fine too) for text. If you were printing images, that's when higher resolutions would be better (that's strictly my opinion though)
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: normally that's what I do, but in this particular case the text is a bit blurry at 600dpi
<pragmaticenigma> Yes, hfp, evince I believe is the default PDF viewer installed
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not seeing a way to flatten or print as image. hfp ... the ghostscript command you used earlier can also be used to generate a new PDF... I just don't have the commands on hand at the moment
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: it's too hard to capture on a picture, but printing the pdf at 600dpi or printing the 1200dpi image I got with `gs` makes a difference. on the 600dpi one, the lines for the table are a bit blurry, they're a matrix of black and grey dots whereas the 1200dpi image printed at 1200dpi has crisp black lines without any dots
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: I think the issue is Firefox's PDF software. If I print the downloaded file with evince at 1200dpi, it prints fine without any blur or weird fonts.
<pragmaticenigma> An even better solution!!
<hfp> yep even 600dpi printouts look fine with evince, not blurry like firefox
<hfp> man I really want to like firefox but it has a ton of little things like this that make it hard...
<narendra_> hi .. can someone provide the download link for default ubuntu 18.04 beta ?
<frostschutz> hfp, you can set pdfjs.disabled in about:config to stop firefox handling pdf by itself. but it's useful (apart from printing, apparently)
<hfp> frostschutz: it's not a new issue either...... https://github.com/mozilla/pdf.js/issues/2750 from 2013
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: oddly, I'm pretty certain firefox uses ghostscript for rendering. strange that it has so many problems. I think printing in firefox is more afterthought than anything, and they don't put much attention on it assume everyone just does things on screen.
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: I guess the workaround is to use the download pdf button in firefox's viewer, choose open with <any better pdf app> and print from there. FF uses pdfjs afaik, I don't know what that uses under the hood
<pragmaticenigma> for my job (I work in a printing company) we only use Firefox for quick view. We know that for proofs and other actions to use a program like FoxIt, Adobe or evince
<cristian_c> frostschutz: hfp , so, I think mozplugger would have gone over that firefox pdf plugin issue
<cristian_c> !info mozplugger
<ubottu> Package mozplugger does not exist in artful
<cristian_c> so, was it removed?
<cristian_c> !info mozplugger xenial
<ubottu> mozplugger (source: mozplugger): Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14.5-2 (xenial), package size 67 kB, installed size 235 kB
<jlnl> How can I mount a cifs share with fuse?
<cristian_c> jnewt: I don't know what you've tried until now
<jlnl> as a normal user that is.
<jlnl> cristian_c,  mount.fuse -t cifs -o sec=krb5,multiuser //SERVERNAME/homedir$ ~/smbmount/
<hfp> pragomer: well I know better now, won't print pdfs from firefox directly anymore
<jlnl> cristian_c, obviously, SERVERNAME is a subsitute for the real server on our network.
<cristian_c> jlnl: so, just as root?
<gekketinus> i now have elementaryOS had linux mint
<jlnl> cristian_c, no, as normal user, otherwise I did not have to use fuse
<cristian_c> I mean: is it working just as root?
<jlnl> cristian_c, it is.
<cristian_c> jlnl: you could check permissions from command line or just using 'Users and groups' frontend
<cristian_c> gnome on 17.10?
<jlnl> cristian_c, the permissions are not the issue here. smblclient can connect readily to the shares.
<cristian_c> I mean the command above
<jlnl> cristian_c, the permissions are not the issue here. smbclient can connect readily to the shares. <- typo corrected, sorry about that.
<cristian_c> uhm, ypu've pasted the same sentence
<jlnl> not quite, smbclient had an extra ´l´ in the previous sentence
<jlnl> cristian_c, ^
<cristian_c> [17:28] <jlnl> cristian_c,  mount.fuse -t cifs -o sec=krb5,multiuser //SERVERNAME/homedir$ ~/smbmount/
<cristian_c> I thought you talked about that command
<CodeBug> hey room i used the create startup disk and used it to make 17.10 but when i boot the usb it hangs on the logo with the dots
<jlnl> cristian_c, More or less, but the sentence that had a typo was about smbclient.
<CodeBug> ideas?
<cristian_c> jlnl: I understood that if you type the command by sudo, it works, but it desn't without that
<cristian_c> CodeBug: you creste 17.10disk inside 17.10 ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *do you
<jlnl> cristian_c, not really since the user I test it with doesn´t have sudo rights. But I have tested it under yet another user that *has* sudo rights and it works there.
<cristian_c> CodeBug: and, I suppose you've looked at integrity of .iso file, before transferring it to usb media
<cristian_c> jlnl: ok, if you try *the other user' without sudo, does it work too?
<jlnl> cristian_c, it does, but only using the normal mount.cifs, not the fuse mount.
<cristian_c> ok
<jlnl> cristian_c, so I guess I have made an error regarding the syntax for using a fuse mount.
<cristian_c> jlnl: what reply does the unprivilegized user get if he types the fuse cifs mount command?
<CodeBug> no inside of 16.04LTS
<jlnl> cristian_c, /bin/sh: 1: -o: not found
<jlnl> cristian_c, so somehow, this option does not seem te be recognised by mount.fuse.
<cristian_c> CodeBug: I don't remember exactly, but release notes reported 16.04 had issues w9th startup disk
<cristian_c> or maybe 15.04 and 15.10
<CodeBug> well that sucks
<CodeBug> is there anyother way to create one?
<cristian_c> CodeBug: if so (and I'm not sure what release), there luckily are many alternatives
<TJ-> jlnl: can you strace it? as in "strace -o /tmp/smbnetfs.log -f <commands + args>"
<cristian_c> *what releases are affectee by the bug
<TJ-> CodeBug: When it hangs on the dots logo (that's the Plymouoth splash screen) are the dots animating? Have you tried pressing Esc key which should dismiss the splash and show you kernel/init system messages - which may indicate what the problem is
<jlnl> cristian_c, I´ve got to go now, thank you for trying to help me.
<Gargravarr> hmm seems Firefox 59 is in the process of being rolled out as a security update, but not all the machines in the security.ubuntu.com round-robin currently have it
<Gargravarr> this is, of course, playing merry havok with my laptop imaging :)
<dchotas> TJ-: hey there, around? :)
<TJ-> slightly obloid :)
<jerware> hello.
<dchotas> TJ-: just wanted to let you know that I fixed my DE on 16.04 by removing $HOME/.cache of the affected user
<dchotas> I don't know what's actually conflicting within the cache but it seems to be a nice thing to try first if any other cases show up
<TJ-> dchotas: ahhhh, now that's great because that's discardable without issues. That infers maybe a file-format changed
<dchotas> TJ-: im hinting at something within compiz because my main symptons were broken compositing and the inability to activate compiz via cairo-dock
<jerware> I'm running postgresql 9.1on an ubuntu trusty 14.04.2 LTS server.  It's old but I have to support a legacy application.  I'm building an other "mirror" server to replicate and can't find postgresql-9.1 on Ubuntu Trusty 14.04.1 LTS.  Where do I find postgresql 9.1?
<jerware> apt-cache search provides version 9.3 on a fresh installation of Trusty 14.04.1 LTS.
<nacc> jerware: postgresql-9.1 is a package on trusty
<nacc> jerware: versus postgresql itself
<nacc> jerware: what you are seeing is the default postgres, which is 9.3 on trusty
<TJ-> dchotas: yes, that's what we've assumed up to now
<jerware> http://codepad.org/DzeFfrHD  how do I pick postgres-9.1 if 9.3 is the default?
<nacc> jerware: do you not have universe enabled?
<TJ-> !info postgresql-9.1 trusty
<nacc> !info postgresql-9.1 trusty | jerware
<ubottu> Package postgresql-9.1 does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> jerware: please see above
<nacc> hrm, not what rmadison says
<nacc> jerware: can you check on your 14.04.2 and see where you got it from there?
<nacc> jerware: oh i'm very sorry, 9.1 was source uploaded to trusty but doesn't build
<nacc> (it would appear)
<nacc> no wait, it's fine
<nacc> oh that's the source package name, that's why the above fails
<nacc> one sec
<jerware> Here's a trusty server with postgres 9.1 http://codepad.org/yhH4cAv6
<nacc> jerware: right, you're using a PPA for that
<nacc> jerware: afaict, the postgresql-9.1 in trusty if for some tooling, not the postgres server itself
<nacc> jerware: (in the paste you provieded, pgdg would never show up in an ubuntu version
<nacc> also the versioning is done ... wrong :)
<nacc> jerware: `apt-cache policy postgresql-9.1`
<jerware> cache policy output: http://codepad.org/7qH2diS3
<TJ-> It's from apt.postgresql.org
<TJ-> as in https://www.postgresql.org/message-id/E1Z3OCw-00042R-Ni%40atalia.postgresql.org
<nacc> jerware: yep, so you'd need to add that same repository to get the same packages, of course
<jerware> nacc: to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<nacc> jerware: however you did it on the other server? :)
<nacc> jerware: probably, though, to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/...
<jerware> yup, I see it.  So I just add it and run apt-get update.  correct?
<nacc> jerware: probably
<jerware> nacc: working. thanks!!
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: I was poking around the git project for pdf.js... I didn't know, but pdf.js takes the PDF and converts them to HTML. Which explains some of the goofiness in rendering. Sounds like the best option is to always download and print from evince for best quality
<demuxer> What's your main innovation for the Bionic release?
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | demuxer
<ubottu> demuxer: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<anonymous> hello
<anonymous> hello
<Guest185> anyone here_
<EriC^^> !ask | Guest185
<ubottu> Guest185: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matyd> what is a good coding editor to use when starting out programming? I'm learning c++ and i'm using Geany but just wondering if there were any better ones out there for beginners?
<pnwise> Doesn't matter - just start coding and try few and pick what you like.
<matyd> ok, i do like the compiling feature that geany has, just click a button. didn't know if there were any others that were better
<pnwise> Most people use few, I like geany for large files because it handles them pretty good for gui editor. In cli I use vi and nano(mostly vi because vim is not everywhere). But I also like VisualStuio code for other things
<pnwise> I don't have exactly experience with C/C++ so not sure there what will be good - but I like to form my own opinion
<matyd> ah okay, i like nano also.. vi; i haven't figured out yet lol
<matyd> yeah no, that's why i'm asking around so I can try a few and see what's best for me per se
<pnwise> Just install bunch of them - there is features I like in some but I don't like other things in them, like vscode is looking pretty nice and pleasant but is definetely not light and I have a doubt it wont handle well large files
<pnwise> For C/C++ there was one that everyone reccomend, let me find the name
<matyd> okay thanks, i installed atom but don't believe it is exactly for what i'm using it for at the moment atleast
<pnwise> Code::Blocks
<pnwise> That's the name, but I don't have any experience with it
<matyd> i'll check that one out too thanks for the input
<pnwise> I also tried atom when it launched - it is kind of slow and buggy. VScode is pretty good because of the plugins
<pnwise> It is the first software from MS that I like
<pnwise> vscode is atom made right imo
<matyd> i'll check vscode out too then because I'm not really a fan of atom either lol
<Mrokii> Hello. I have found a strange phenomenon. When I ran a game on Steam, Cantata (the mpd client) was muted. I tried Clementine as a test, and there the music was not muted. Does anybody have an explanation why this might happen? It seems to be something specific to Catana (possibly other players, but I only have tried out only Catana and Clementine.
<pragmaticenigma> not entirely certain on what the issue might be, but Steam is provided by Valve software and they would be the best resource for help on potential bugs in their software
<pragmaticenigma> Mrokii, not entirely certain on what the issue might be, but Steam is provided by Valve software and they would be the best resource for help on potential bugs in their software
<Mrokii> pragmaticenigma: I'm not sure if it's a bug in Steam, as there is no "problem" with playing songs with Clementine, just with Catana. I'm just puzzled why one soundplayer shows this behaviour, but another one doesn't.
<Fuchs> Mrokii: mpd might not be using pulse audio and the device might be blocked
<Fuchs> Mrokii: check your mpd config, and if cantata is configured to run its own instance (single user mode), check .local/share/cantata/mpd/mpd.conf
<Fuchs> Mrokii: should have something like this
<Mrokii> Fuchs: Ah... I'll take a look, thanks.
<Fuchs> audio_output {
<Fuchs>   type "pulse"
<Fuchs>   name "Output" }
<Fuchs> if it is using pulse, you might want to check pulse config, it has a stupid setting to mute music players when an application with type voice is active,
<Fuchs> in which case steam might trigger that due to the voice chat
<Mrokii> Fuchs: I see. Cool, thanks, that sounds like a logical explanation. I'll investigate that further.
<albertoiNET> I can't adjust brightness on a laptop with ubuntu 17.10, nvidia dedicated  GTX1060 more info https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th/1011557
<Fuchs> Mrokii: if you give me a minute I might be able to find the name of the pulse module responsible for that, so you can test by unloading it
<Fuchs> Mrokii:  https://github.com/mumble-voip/mumble/issues/1069   this one   (ignore that it's mumble, it does the same for every application with that role, and steam's chat might or might not set that)
<Fuchs> Mrokii: I assume it's one of these two issues
<Mrokii> Fuchs: I have no mpd.conf in my .local-folder, just in "/etc/". But pulse is commented out. "alsa" is used for audio-output instead.
<Fuchs> Mrokii: do you run mpd manually or is it started by cantata? If you only have it in etc, then it's probably a system wide mpd
<Fuchs> Mrokii: you could use pulse there, but that might cause issues due to what user it runs under
<Fuchs> Mrokii: if you are the only user on that system using mpd, I'd recommend migrating away from a system wide one and let cantata handle it
<Fuchs> but of course you can check if you manage to enable pulse in the system wide one. Otherwise it will indeed use alsa directly and thus the soundcard might be blocked if multiple applications try to use it
<Mrokii> Fuchs: I think mpd runs all the time, independent of Catana
<Fuchs> see above, then :)
<Mrokii> Fuchs: Worth a try. :)
<Fuchs> Mrokii: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Music_Player_Daemon#Configure_audio  suggests it can use pulse, but needs some modifications
<Fuchs> (Arch Linux, but potentially valid for other distributions too. Make sure to read the lines below on what else you have to adapt)
<gauravsood> hello Openstack community, i'm a noobie here and to the open source. Can anyone guide me how do i get started
<pragmaticenigma> Mrokii, how is Catana installed/launched? is it through the steam application?
<Mrokii> pragmaticenigma: No, Catana doesn't have anything to do with the Steam installation. I installed it some weeks ago on my Kubuntu-System.
<pragmaticenigma> oh, okay, I must have misunderstood the inquiry. Mrokii
<charcode78> hi
<z01d> What is a good alternative to a wiki for taking and organising notes/projects/etc?
<lordcirth_work> z01d, freeplane?
<Mrokii> pragmaticenigma: No problem at all.
<lordcirth_work> I am currently using freeplane to plan a presentation
<z01d> wil check it out, thank you
<Mrokii> Fuchs: I chose the default installation method for Catana, which was system wide I think. There was an option for single user as well, if I remember it correctly.
<Mrokii> Fuchs: Okay, it seems it was indeed the issue you suggested with the mumble-thread. I unloaded "module-role-cork" as suggested there and now Catana keeps on playing when the game on Steam is running.
<pragmaticenigma> Awesome! Mrokii
<Mrokii> I guess I'll disable loading that module altogether, as is suggested in the thread.
<Mrokii> pragmaticenigma: Fuchs had the right idea, not me. :)
<ripdisk> hey guys.... is there something wrong with nicksev right now??? I'm very partial to this nickname, because out of the 18 and a half years, his is my longest registered one
<ripdisk> last time i c heked i was around 11 years regstered
<ripdisk> that's not whati came to ask though, i have an ubuntu question
<ripdisk> i'm trying t get a daemon to work...doesnt really mater which one
<ripdisk> and whqeni ran it i get this error
<ripdisk> ntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 1,2,3]
<ripdisk> [#ubuntu] wtf
<ripdisk> sorry
<ripdisk> the error i get is:
<ripdisk> Remote Access error: can't bind to port 80. Error= 10013
 * Butterfly_ sprinkles some mood over Nothing4You 
 * Butterfly_ sprinkles some mood over NotInTheMood *
<ripdisk> so i said to mself, hey that makes sense, i have apache
<ripdisk> so then i hcanged it to port 81, got the same error....
<ripdisk> so then i changed the port to seomthing random lke '420'
<ripdisk> and i still get "remote access error: can'tbind to port 420
<ripdisk> so, something within ubuntu is stopping programs from being ablet o bind to ports, even completely unused ones
<ripdisk> any idea wat would do that? it stops my software from binding to any port whatsoever and i dont understand wh
<ripdisk> does ubuntu have soemtehing i have to manually go in and tel it wha tports are OK to use?
<piolino> hello
<piolino> !list
<ubottu> piolino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pragmaticenigma> ripdisk, have you setup any firewall rules that might prevent ports from being reserved
<tierra> anyone aware of trusty-updates package channel issues? getting hash sum mismatch errors like these:
<tierra> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<pnwise> ripdisk, What is the output from netstat -tulpn , might want to use pastebin if you dont want to get kicked from the channel
<tierra> (and clearly missing files with 404 at that url)
<pragmaticenigma> !trusty | tierra
<ubottu> tierra: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<pragmaticenigma> ugh
<pnwise> ripdisk, also you might have to run it with sudo
<pragmaticenigma> sorry about tyhat
<pragmaticenigma> tierra, it's possbile the mirrors are being updated right now and that is causing the mismatches. Wait a while and try again. I usually find it clears itself up within 24 hours
<UnnamedAnon> hello
<UnnamedAnon> Is anyone here?
<Faults> Yup, I'm here in the darkness
<UnnamedAnon> Hello fellow linux friend
<UnnamedAnon> Where are you guys from?
<UnnamedAnon> I'm from Belgium
<Faults> Far far North
<UnnamedAnon> Scandinavia?
<Faults> Yes, Finland
<UnnamedAnon> Oh, suomi
<Faults> Indeed
<UnnamedAnon> YOu're from the same country as Linus Torvalds
<Faults> Yes and from same city
<UnnamedAnon> Wow
<UnnamedAnon> Do you also use windows?
<Faults> Since 3.11... now days I have it only in VirtualBox
<UnnamedAnon> xD
<UnnamedAnon> The only reason i use windows, is to play games
<Carll> Nice, is Linus mega-respected locally?
<UnnamedAnon> Welcome carll :)
<Faults> Carll: Nah... its not really famous and most people does not know him or what he does
<UnnamedAnon> Yeah, linux is a small world
<Carll> He is a virtual celebrity :)
<Faults> UnnamedAnon: That would be also my reason to use Windows. Now days I just don't have enough time to play games.
<Faults> I play some Native ports or via Lutris/Wine
<UnnamedAnon> What do you usually do then?
<Carll> Minecraft is an option dare I say.
<UnnamedAnon> I installed minecraft today on linux
<Faults> I play CS:GO and some Feral games. Also Pillars of Eternity and WAsteland 2
<Faults> On Lutris I play WoW / Diablo 3
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<UnnamedAnon> also on linux?
<peter2202> hi folks!
<Carll> I liked it when it was in beta, haven't played since.
<UnnamedAnon> hi peter
<Carll> Hey there peter2202
<Faults> Thanks tgm4883 from reminding :D
<Faults> On Linux yes
<UnnamedAnon> Today, i installed Ubuntu mate. Is there another Linux distro that you guys recommend?
<Faults> Just Ubuntu is great, but I would check also #Solus
<UnnamedAnon> thx, i'll look into it
<Carll> Who remembers the Damn Small Linux era?
<peter2202> I have a question, maybe someone can help me... Is there any way to screen mirror from ubuntu to AppleTV? I ve read a lot about the airplay.jar which isnt actually a screen mirror, just 1 picture a second. I am looking for a software like Airparrot2, which is available for PC and even ChromeOS (which is based on Linux)
<UnnamedAnon> You mean in the 2000's?
<peter2202> UnnamedAnon I heard LinuxMint is quite comfortable for beginners
<tgm4883> UnnamedAnon: Carll really, there's a #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<UnnamedAnon> With screen mirror, do you mean using it like teamviewer?
<UnnamedAnon> i used mint. But i'm not that much of a noob with linux. But still thx for mentioning
<leftyfb> peter2202: I use airplay.jar and it works fine
<peter2202> UnnamedAnon yes like teamviewer. I d like to screen mirror my Linux screen to an appleTV
<Carll> peter2202: worth looking over this https://askubuntu.com/questions/833436/airplay-mirroring-from-ubuntu-16-04-to-apple-tv#833441
<peter2202> leftyfb thank you for that suggestion, but does it have more than 1 picture per second? i tried it out and its really slow..
<UnnamedAnon> well, you could use Anydesk
<peter2202> Carll thank you so much for mentioning that site. I ve found that already, it's a nice solution, but actually it isnt a real "screen mirror"
<UnnamedAnon> Anydesk is a software similar to teanviewer. BUt i don't know if it'll work on apple tv
<leftyfb> peter2202: I've used it for presentations and to teach a class using commands in the linux terminal It worked fine for that.
<peter2202> you re a teacher, too? :-) leftyfb
<leftyfb> peter2202: I have taught some classes, I wouldn't say I'm a teacher
<peter2202> for presentations it might be great, but for like video streaming...
<UnnamedAnon> I'm learning linux in class. my teacher is pretty awesome
<UnnamedAnon> maybe you should try OBS
<leftyfb> peter2202: I do not know of any other solution to get Ubuntu to stream to an Apple TV other than open-airplay
<peter2202> leftyfb thank you for your answer. I am at a school with a lot of appletvs and a lot of Windows-PCs, but we want to switch to Ubuntu. Now desperately looking for a solution like Airparrot2
<leftyfb> peter2202: chromecast?
<peter2202> i thought if its possible from ChromeOS it must be working from GNU Linux as well somehow
<leftyfb> peter2202: what's the solution in chromeOS?
<peter2202> chromecast is working, but well... our principal bought the appletvs...  :-(((
<leftyfb> never heard of that
<peter2202> leftyfb Airparrot2 is available on ChromeOS
<peter2202> which is based on Linux
<leftyfb> peter2202: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/airparrot-2/angeekeknicncfikkocomhekpfbgpedh
<leftyfb> peter2202: you can use Airparrot2 in chrome on ubuntu
<leftyfb> peter2202: the problem is, chrome is moving away from chrome apps at some point soon
<peter2202> really??? wow that would be awesome.. need to check that...
<peter2202> i tried out streaming from chrome on ubuntu to chromecast , works very fine
<Astrid314> Hi! I just succeed by installing Ubuntu on my old iMac. It's an old 2009 and I my eyes gets very tired after I've been using the computer a while so i'm guessing I might need to download and install new drivers.
<Astrid314> Since i'm new with Ubuntu I don't know if Ubuntu comes with the latests drivers or not...
<Ben64> Astrid314: your eyes get tired so you think you need new drivers? how's that work
<Astrid314> Hahahaa, you know, when the screen isn't right.
<Astrid314> I had to poke around with nomodeset to get it working to begin with.
<Ben64> check the specs of the screen you're using, check what resolution it's running at, if they aren't the same, then change it
<leftyfb> Astrid314: you're going to need to try to define "isn't right"
<Astrid314> My feeling is that it flickers
<leftyfb> atrius: refresh rate maybe?
<Astrid314> And when I watch something the video is hacking.
<Astrid314> How do I refresh rate leftyfb?
<Ben64> Astrid314: what does "xrandr" output? use paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> Astrid314, if you had to use nomodeset, you probably have an nvidia card  ?
<Astrid314> I don't follow Ben64, I don't understand what do try out?
<Ben64> "xrandr"
<Astrid314> That's right ioria
<Ben64> it's a command, you run it, then put what it says into paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link so we can also see the output
<Astrid314> what's xrandr Ben64? :) (i'm a newbie btw)
<Ben64> welp, i give up
<Astrid314> aha
<ioria> Astrid314, do this;  sudo apt install pastebinit ;  xrandr | pastebinit
<nuovo> hi how can I put an iso on usb via temirnale?
<ioria> nuovo, dd
<nuovo> dd?
<Astrid314> ioria, did that now
<ioria> nuovo, man dd;   sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx  ; https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<brontosaurusrex> ioria: dd command, but carefull.
<brontosaurusrex> nuovo i meant.
<Borw3> Hello guys, any DFD drawing assistant application for ubuntu?
<Borw3> DFD= Data Flow Diagram
<ioria> nuovo, yes, be careful to correctly   identify  your usb device
<nuovo> yes
<nuovo> not fuction thther and unetboit
<Astrid3141> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hf9DB3dMmc/
<ioria> nuovo, use   'dd' command, not that
<nuovo> ok
<Astrid3141> That is what I got ioria, Ben64.
<brontosaurusrex> Borw3: Dia perhaps
<Astrid3141> also: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Borw3> brontosaurusrex: It's in repos?
<brontosaurusrex> Borw3: I think so
<brontosaurusrex> Borw3: or java app https://www.yworks.com/products/yed
<Troy1> Hey i'm having issues with a broken apt-get and installing linux kernel. Here's the output https://gist.github.com/64eb184b5ec5af4c89ca317872bb5a9a
<Borw3> brontosaurusrex: Thanks, let me try them out :D
<ioria> Astrid3141, we need to know you video card: lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | pastebinit
<Astrid3141> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sb9Y7gF2tm/
<ioria> Astrid3141, it's not nvidia, it's amd
<Astrid3141> Ah... ok.
<ioria> Astrid3141, and you needed nomodeset in order to boot ?
<Astrid3141> Yes
<ioria> Astrid3141, radeon is loaded
<Astrid3141> Radeon...?
<kostkon_> Troy1, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge  and then try again
<ioria> Astrid3141,  you're not using nomodeset
<kostkon> Troy1, actually also do a   sudo apt-get clean before trying
<Astrid3141> I had to during installation 'cause the graphics was unreadable.
<Astrid3141> Then I want through the live-session to make the setting permanent.
<Astrid3141> akik can tell who was my guide :)
<Troy1> kostkon: no change i acutally get more multiple source lists errors now lol
<Troy1> No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error. I keep getting this which doesn't make sense
<kostkon> Troy1, pastebin the errors also output of  df -h maybe
<gbellinoz1> Does this in my logs mean ntpd is somehow open to the outside world?
<gbellinoz1> ntpd[8662]: 144.48.166.166 local addr 192.168.15.100 -> <null>
<Troy1> here is the update after a clean. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b7fb9d8eee877cb537fd8e6df8b78dde
<Troy1> Here is a df -h https://gist.github.com/e8f272809a862272c7955592a1a0d5df
<kostkon> Troy1, something's wrong with your sources list    cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Troy1> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cdf0a2a996ed68a12aa29dc8a75a1aaa
<Troy1> I dont see what would be wrong tho
<Troy1> could I delete it? would it auto create itself?
<nacc> Troy1: you have duplicate lines
<nacc> Troy1: line 58-59 are the same as 68-69 are identical, afaict
<kostkon> Troy1, probably delete everything below ###### Ubuntu Update Repos
<nacc> Troy1: it's also wrong, as xenial-security is not at archive.ubuntu.com for main
<Troy1> I've never changed it tho
<nacc> Troy1: uh, that's 100% not the way ubuntu ships the file
<kostkon> Troy1, after fixing this, do a  sudo apt-get update,  then again a  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<nacc> Troy1: so something changed it, or you're not running stock ubuntu (those lines "Ubuntu Update Repos" are not standard)
<Troy1> i fied the sources list but im still getting error with the kernel install
<Troy1> fixed*
<nacc> Troy1: sorry, what's the error (I only came back to my keyboard)
<kostkon> Troy1, pastebin the new output
<Troy1> same crap
<Troy1> Hey i'm having issues with a broken apt-get and installing linux kernel. Here's the output https://gist.github.com/64eb184b5ec5af4c89ca317872bb5a9a
<Troy1> it keeps trying to install the linux kernel no matter what I do
<nacc> Troy1: you are out of space
<Troy1> i have 500GB available
<nacc> Troy1: you need to do the autoremove first, but barring that it won't let you, you need to manually clear up /boot
<nacc> Troy1: in /boot ??
<nacc> TJ-: link to your script, i suppose?
<Troy1> ahh makes sense
<Troy1> can i just delete all of /boot
<nacc> Troy1: uh, no.
<akik> Astrid3141: i helped you add the nomodeset there. that's where my knowledge of apple crossed the 0 line
<akik> apple hardware
<Astrid3141> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sb9Y7gF2tm/
<Astrid3141> ioria said im not using nomodeset?
<akik> Astrid3141: i only have intel and nvidia gfx. you can check if you have nomodeset by looking at: cat /proc/cmdline
<akik> Astrid3141: i'm about 100% sure it's there :)
<Astrid3141> it is :)
<kostkon> nacc, df -h is here  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e8f272809a862272c7955592a1a0d5df
<akik> !radeon | Astrid3141
<ubottu> Astrid3141: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<nacc> kostkon: thanks, yeah /boot is fool
<nacc> Troy1: basically, you can delete some initrd files from /boot that are large and older (look at the version)
<nacc> Troy1: then run `sudo apt-get autoremove`
<TJ-> nacc: Just back from cricket... you want a script?
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, you had a script, iirc, for cleaning up full /boot
<TJ-> nacc: this one? http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<nacc> Troy1: --^
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, i think so
<Burny> Hello total linux noob here, running Lubuntu on old p4 machine suddenly getting "you do not have permission to install software" when running gnome-software %U in gui
<TJ-> Burny: which release of Ubuntu?
<Burny> 17. artful
<Burny> doh 17.10 artful aardvark
<TJ-> Burny: hmmm, is the desktop session using Gnome/Wayland by chance? because that does prevent applications gainin root privileges
<Burny> don't remeber seeubg wayland anywhere how to check ?
<TJ-> Burny: "env | grep XDG_SESSION"
<Burny> TJ ID=c2 / Type=x11/ Desktop=Lubuntu
<TJ-> Burny: OK, not a Wayland issue then. Let's check you user still is a member of the 'sudo' group - do : "groups"
<Burny> yup checked that also
<TJ-> Burny: hmmm, what does the %U placeholder represent?
<TJ-> Burny: is it a full URL string ?
<Burny> TJ actually not sure that's the way it appears in properties
<TJ-> Burny: ahhh, the spec says :%U: A list of URLs. Each URL is passed as a separate argument to the executable program ..."
<TJ-> Burny: did the user log-in at the beginning of this session? It's not an autologin session (where no password would be entered) ?
<usil> hello. I have a dell presision laptop m4500 with ubuntu 16.04. The problem is that sometimes that os randomly freezes. I made a test for memory and every thing is ok. Also the tempreture seems ok. What could be wrong?
<Burny> TJ logged in during startup but was not prompted when trying to install software.  but i don't ever recall software installer asking.
<TJ-> usil: any clues in the kernel log (/var/log/kern.log) ?
<TJ-> Burny: it sounds like the password-agent might be a problem - have you tried the simple solution of log-out and log-in again?
<Burny> TJ Yes logged out. rebooted.
<TJ-> Burny: that *is* weird. Let me see if I can find bugs reporting this
<Burny> TJ: thanks.  im gonna dig up the work around that i foundmaybe that would givwe a clue.....
<kostkon> Burny, was the line 'gnome-software %U' taken from its .desktop file?
<TJ-> wow! never seen so many bugs/crashes on a package like that before!
<Burny> kostkon: yes
<usil> TJ-: I will check
<TJ-> Burny: I guess you're seeing this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/970838/ubuntu-software-center-no-permission-to-install-software
<Burny> TJ : that's the message
<TJ-> Burny: in a terminal try: "sudo apt install policykit-1-gnome" --- if it installs it (i.e. it wasn't installed) test again
<Burny> TJ : policykit-1-gnome is already the newest version
<usil> TJ-: nothing useful
<TJ-> Burny: darn! that'd have been the east fix!
<TJ-> Burny: was there a particular program/app you wanted to install?
<Burny> TJ tested again. still has same message.
<Burny> TJ no, just trying to find the fix.
<TJ-> Burny: OK, can you try starting the program from a terminal and lets see if we can capture some useful messages when it tells you you don't have permission....
<kostkon> Burny, I'm ready to recommend  sudo snap install..  no?  :(
<usil> TJ-: can problem be rlater to graphic card (NVIDIA)?
<Burny> TJ found a workaround of opening terminal, somehow changing rights to root, then opening the gnome-softweare thingy and hen it worked.
<TJ-> Burny: In a terminal do: "strace -o /tmp/gnome-software.log -f gnome-software" and trigger the error in the GUI, then switch back to the terminal and do Ctrl+C to interrupt/kill the process
<TJ-> usil: it could be, but I'd expect there to be something in the kernel log if it was the GPU.. a freeze with nothing in the log suggests the CPU hangs without warning
<TJ-> Burny: ahhh, if you changed permissions that'll obviously affect the user account it runs as so it doesn't need to ask
<TJ-> !info lubuntu-software-center
<ubottu> lubuntu-software-center (source: lubuntu-software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, removing applications on Lubuntu. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.10-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 108 kB, installed size 746 kB
<mattfly> im on ubuntu 16.04 LTs recently runned apt upgrade, on a dell laptop, hibernation used to work fine but it doesnt anymore
<mattfly> kernel 4.13.0-36-generic
<mattfly> sometimes it simply doesnt hibernate when i run either systemctl hibernate, pm-hibernate or hibernate giving me "freezing of tasks failes 20 taskst refusing to freezze...."
<mattfly> and when it hibernates it doesnt recover not even if i wasit 10 minutes
<mattfly> just get a black blank screen
<Burny> TJ Should I look for something specific in the log file?
<mattfly> also i have 5 gb of swap
<mattfly> and 4 of ram
<TJ-> Burny: if you can "pastebinit /tmp/gnome-software.log" I'll take a look
<mattfly> and i always check if my whole usage of ram will fit inside my remaining swap and it does
<kostkon> mattfly, seems to be widespread. bug #1743094
<ubottu> bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "[regression] hibernation (freezes on resume) since 4.13.0-25.29" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743094
<TJ-> mattfly: so the PC restarts and fails to load the hibernate image and boots, or tries to load the hibernate image and hangs
<mattfly> so what you suggest me to hibernate this system? I want to hibernate because i have to switch to windows sometimes and dont want to loose all my workspace things and aplications, would be nice to have a snapshot of the system
<axis> my PAM config uses a pam_listfile group check in /etc/pam.d/common-account to allow only member of certain ldap groups to login. when i install libnss-ldap, this is effective. when i install libnss-ldapd, it isn't. why?
<kostkon> mattfly, basically same kernel.
<mattfly> I think it tries to hibernate and hangs but sometimes not even hibernation work, theres something really messy TJ
<mattfly> and kostkon, any way to fix or have a recoverable snapshot of my running system that i can recover in other way/
<mattfly> ?
<TJ-> mattfly: Looks like from that bug report it's caused by the various changes for the Meltdown/Spectre kernel patches, which are still evolving - they've caused a lot of regressions
<kostkon> mattfly, none i know of but you could use suspend in its place, at least temporarily, it shouldn't eat much %/h of battery
<mattfly> i cant use another system while it is suspended
<mattfly> but it used to work when hibernating
<kostkon> mattfly, kvm?
<mattfly> what?
<mattfly> its a normal dual boot on a laptop
<kostkon> mattfly, nothing
<kostkon> mattfly, oh ok
<mattfly> not a virtual machine
<TJ-> mattfly: you could try disabline the spectre fixes at boot-time
<mattfly> i work on linux and have many things running then i want to use windows for a while for some application and have to open all and rearrange all work back when i back to linux
<mattfly> i think i should not
<TJ-> mattfly: on the kernel command line either or both of "nospectre_v2" and "nopti"
<mattfly> is there another way to snapshot a running ubuntu?
<MSam> hello
<MSam> ?
<MSam> hello
<sneakyimp> I don't know if it's ok to ask this here, but I have a question regarding installation of a new SSL cert on Ubuntu
<Frjd> Hi, how can I change permissions on my /sys/class/backlight/.../brightness file at boot time? I want to add write permission so that I can change the brightness from the command line
<Frjd> chmod works great when booted, but I want to automate the process
<clarence_> hi everyone
<nacc> Frjd: well, that's a kernel virtual file, so you can't
<sneakyimp> Can anyone see my messages?
<nacc> Frjd: without adding it to your init scripts, basically
<nacc> sneakyimp: yes
<sneakyimp> nacc: thx
<sneakyimp> Is it OK to ask questions about installing HTTPS certs on Ubuntu 14 in this chat?
<Frjd> nacc, if I add it to root .profile will it run when I log in?
<MSam> Yes, I can see your msg.
<sneakyimp> I have installed a cert and it seems a-ok in my browser when i check, but the symantec checker ( https://cryptoreport.websecurity.symantec.com/checker/ ) I get an error: "Root installed on the server.For best practices, remove the self-signed root from the server."
<sneakyimp> what on earth does this mean?
<sneakyimp> i've been googling to no avail
<sneakyimp> is the problem with my SSLCertificateChainFile ?
<Frjd> sneakyimp, maybe it wants you to remove the root user?
<nacc> Frjd: yes, when you login, but you need to be root to modify the permissions on that directory
<sneakyimp> Frjd: I do have root access...surely you are joking about removing the root user?
<MSam> leave
<sneakyimp> to clarify: I installed the cert and private key on the server (I have root access) and it seems just fine, but the symantec certificate checker complains
<jayjo> I'd like to use systemd to manage  a program written in python, can it also restart the software at some pre-defined time?
<jayjo> I see an example that seems to kill the process - is there a possibility of asking it to shutdown gracefully?
<jayjo> speacking of WatchdogSec= ... but will that force a shutdown or wait for my program to end as if it received a CTRL+C
<Burny> TJ sorry had a phone call and now need to run... wasn't sure what you ment by your pastebinit command. but i'll take a look more at the link you gave meand see if i see anything in that log file.
<sneakyimp> can anyone help with ssl cert install problem?
<pcdummy> sneakyimp: ofc
<sneakyimp> pcdummy: thx. i've asked a few times
<sneakyimp> pcdummy: I installed cert. Looks great when i access server in browser. symantec security checker complains "Root installed on the server.For best practices, remove the self-signed root from the server."
<keit_mulford> buenas tardes
<keit_mulford> hay alguien de habla hispana
<stevr1it> hello need help with ubuntu 17.10 everything is correct except that the screen goes on standy by every 20 second even if i am whatching a movie and the energy choise is on never  staby
<z01d> Hi, is anyone running gitlab using ubuntu and apache2 proxy?
<TML> I have a bunch of old family videos I'd like to convert using handbrake on Ubuntu, but it seems that OOTB it cannot support Windows Media Audio (movies were made in the old "Windows Movie Maker" product) - anyone know a trick to get those codecs working on Ubuntu?
<Kumool> ya just need ffmpeg TML
<Kumool> ya just need ffmpeg
<TML> Kumool: ffmpeg also failed, in a different way
<Kumool> vlc?
<TML> vlc will play the files just fine
#ubuntu 2018-03-15
<TML> I just can't seem to transcode them to something more practical
<wulung> vlc can stream out to another format I think
<Kumool> indeed
<Kumool> can probably stream to pcm
<Kumool> ask in #vlc
<Kumool> i doubt vlc can fail on any respect
<Kumool> well, it does fail on being a media player
<Kumool> :P
<wulung> yeah, no more using it
<TML> what do you use instead of vlc? I tried mpv, but didn't care for the chrome in it.
<gpor> hi is there any way to run gpg inside lxd?
<wulung> for player i use smplayer
<gpor> hi is there any way to run gpg inside lxd?
<Tin_man> gpor, you have to have a tad bit of patience, don't repeat your question every minute, give time for an answer.
<Kumool> there are no good media players for linux afaik
<gpor> Sorry I thought i didn't send
<Tin_man> np, we all make mistakes :-)
<ycyclist> Is there a way to execute update-alternatives without interacting with prompts?
<boxingrock> ycyclist: update-alternatives --set editor /usr/bin/vim.basic
<ycyclist> Thanks.  I found that too boxingrock.
<Jakethepython> Helo room i am trying to SCP files onto a server and it is giving me a premission denied error
<Guest60499> hi all does ubuntu  17.10 have file size limitations for fat 32 partitions (like windows does)
<WorldGenesis[v]> i think that's more dependent on the FAT32 filesystem itself
<Guest60499> i have some 25GB files id like to store on fat 32 partition under ubuntu not likely possible hey
<kk4ewt> or any os as far as that is concerned
<Guest60499> can windows read any linux partitions at this point in time  (i know i can do it on ntfs but dont want to if avoidable)
<jvgeek> buenas tengo una pregunta
<Guest60499> hola
<jvgeek> hola
<Kumool> each filesystem has limitations, this is why you're using ext4 instead of ext1 and etc Guest60499
<Kumool> however, most OS's support ntfs via FUSE. so go with that
<brenster21> hey so for some reason my external drive is owned by user sshd. and i cant change its ownship
<Guest60499> <Kumool> Many thanks
<compdoc> brenster21, is the drive a seagate?
<brenster21> compdoc wd easystore
<Kumool> there is an extension to fat called exfat, dont know if linux supports it
<compdoc> did you install ssh?
<brenster21> yes
<compdoc> how are you mounting the drive?
<Kumool> it does, via fuse, i still think you're better off using ntfs. since support is native on linux the bsd's however rely on fuse
<brenster21> it is it is ntfs
<brenster21> compdoc i am sorry for disturbing i somehow got it working. ownership is missed up I can access everything.
<Kumool> that was meant for Guest60499 brenster21, although it was more thinking out loud than anything else
<brenster21> kumool oh sorry.
<Kumool> probably fstab is messed up
<Kumool> on your case
<Kumool> cant help more than that
<Guest60499> is fuse already present on 17.10 cant find in software center (i also need it now)
<wulung> some external automounted by daemon
<wulung> which daemon, depend on what you install
<wulung> in my pc, gnome-disks, automount it to /media
<Kumool> Guest60499, ntfs support is already supported via ntfs-3g which should already be installed
<Kumool> and i was wrong about the native aspect
<jwash_> Hi everyone, I want to play older video game consoles via a capture card on my computer. Does anyone have any experiences with a particularly good card for this purpose? I'm going to be using composite inputs.
<uplink> hi all
<pragmaticenigma> jwash_, you may find it easier to get an adapter (and cheaper) for your TV than to try and play via capture cards
<pragmaticenigma> jwash_, otherwise this reddit thread has some suggestions https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/4l9r06/capture_card_for_obs_studio_on_linux/
<jwash_> my projector is hanging way up on the ceiling
<jwash_> connected to pc via hdmi
<jwash_> i used to use an adaptec gamebridge, 15 years ago..
<pragmaticenigma> Add a signal switch near the computer that allows you to switch between the computer and your console?
<jwash_> one hdmi cable running to the projector, no composite or s-video
<jwitko> Hey All,  I have an ubuntu server with xubuntu desktop environment.  I have a desktop autostart file that is not autostarting the java application its intended to.  It has previously worked but does not seem to be functioning anymore and I have no idea why.  Is there any logging for autostart ?  I don't see anything in the syslog at all.  If I run the .desktop file manually it runs no problem
<jwitko> and if i search the GUI auto-start programs list it shows in the list
<masterfoo-pt> hi all
<Jakethepython> protocol error: expected control record
<Jakethepython> scp: /media/raid/CHP/smb.conf: Permission denied
<pragmaticenigma> jwash_, I'm suggesting you get an HDMI switch and install that at the end of the run by the computer... allowing you multiple inputs for the HDMI cable going to your projector. Then you can pick up an adapter for composit to HDMI put that in one of the inputs, the computer in the other
<pragmaticenigma> jwash_, otherwise take a look at the link I provided. I don't think the results will be what you want because the video capture on the computer will introduce significant lag
<jwash_> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116034 http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/support/support_linux.html
<jwash_> that's more along the line of what I was looking for
<Syynth> hello?
<pragmaticenigma> ?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_ILDFp5DGA
<jwash_> you're bad
<pragmaticenigma> you clicked :-P
<jwash_> the simple life must have been such a dissapointment
<pragmaticenigma> The reason I didn't link to products is because i've found it very hit and miss for linux support with various tuners and video inputs
<pragmaticenigma> Even the ones claiming to have linux support, often have some limitation compared to their implementation with Windows
<jwash_> the 955c has a ppa with drivers
<pragmaticenigma> do be careful with 3rd party PPAs, they can install newer packages to things that aren't supported in the main Ubuntu releases
<thiras> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1721909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1721909 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Goodix GF3208 (fingerprint reader) not being recognised by kernel/system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thiras> is there anything i can do about it?
<thiras> its been used new generation dell laptops which is quite popular. i think it's importance level should be higher than medium
<pragmaticenigma> thiras, the fingerprinter is not a critical component to the operation of the computer. which is part of the reason why it's rated medium
<thiras> pragmaticenigma, I've check other bug reported on the package. there is no high or critical
<thiras> bugs*
<pragmaticenigma> thiras, there are bugs that are not listed for various reasons (including those that could compromise the security of a system)
<pragmaticenigma> A critical bug would be "display not working" or "backdoor for application allowing exfiltration of user data (see Specter and Meltdown)
<thiras> beside status 128 i don't see any critical. but of course there could be some hidden ones
<thiras> i was just talking with those i can see
<pragmaticenigma> A non-functioning finger print reader is not currently affecting the ability to use the computer. Thus it won't receive a the same kind of attention that would come from something that does prevent the computer from being usuable
<thiras> pragmaticenigma, do you have any idea why the kernel doesn't recognize even vendor info?
<pragmaticenigma> thiras, it could be the Vendor didn't follow specifications for allowing an operating system to inspect the device
<thiras> quite weird. never seen before
<pragmaticenigma> thiras, it's on the manufacturer to follow the standards set forth. in this case, it's possible the manufacture had no intention of supporting Linux and therefore made it so it's driver installer in Windows would be able to find and activate it
<pragmaticenigma> but any other operating system wouldn't see it and just ignore it
<thiras> so in that case pragmaticenigma the only was is reverse engineering right?
<thiras> way*
<pragmaticenigma> very possible thiras
<thiras> the funny thing it has android driver
<thiras> which has the same kernel
<thiras> almost the same kernel
<pragmaticenigma> android is quite a bit different though. android lives on top of a linux envrionment. Also, android, like windows, is created by a single entity. Linux based distributions are created by millions of different groups, there is no uniformity between distro (which is on purpose) that makes it harder to support. Ideally a kernel driver will get made, it's just when someone rises to take on the challenge
<doge-doge> is anyone else getting a huge ff icon after updating to v59? on u-mate
<thiras> yeah thats why i said almost
<thiras> in manner of hardware drivers it should be that far. but rest is crazy different
<doge-doge> "resize icon" in the context menu doesn't appear to work...
<pragmaticenigma> doge-doge, have you tried logging out and back in or rebooting the computer?
<doge-doge> that could be it
<doge-doge> never done that for a ff update but worth a try
<pragmaticenigma> It's rare, but happens... I have strange issues now and then with apps and their display. Usually a quick log off and log in remedies the problem
<doge-doge> how odd...changing the icon theme to high-contrast themes and the moka theme appear to resize it correctly...
<pragmaticenigma> there's usualyl a clean up task after package installation that gets called... i'm trying to remember what it's called, but it usually triggers an update to the icon set being used. Changing the theme/appearance probably also triggers it
<doge-doge> i'm gonna dig into the firefox.desktop file to see which icon it's pointing to...
<pragmaticenigma> doge-doge, it usually points only to one... the task I'm thinking of compiles a cache of the icons to be uniform
<pragmaticenigma> the window manager uses that cache to display the icons
<doge-doge> lol ok nevermind: "Icon=firefox"
<doge-doge> there might have been an .svg update to the icon itself
<pragmaticenigma> possible? hard to know, you can always check out the release notes
<pragmaticenigma> I know that my Ubuntu instance has an extremely large icon for Eclipse, but that's mostly because I installed Eclipse manually instead of through the package manager
<doge-doge> omg the re-added amazon to a preferred search engine again
<doge-doge> amazon is a retailer...not a search engine?
<doge-doge> looks like indeed gfx upgrades: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/59.0/releasenotes/ brb
<Euph0ria> Amazon has a search engine in it to search for products sold on Amazon... so, yeah, it qualifies as a search engine in that aspect.
<Euph0ria> Is there a program for ubuntu that will display all my system's specifications?  Ram, CPU, Display, attached perhipials, USB buses, etc.?
<doge-doge> lol, no go on a reboot
<doge-doge> deleted the shortcut and re-added from the start menu to the desktop
<doge-doge> I can't remember -- was ctrl+mousescroll-up/down the shortcut to change the size of all desktop icons?
<doge-doge> that's apparently not working
<Euph0ria> doge-doge: What DTE are you using?
<doge-doge> ubuntu mate
<Euph0ria> doge-doge: If you figure out how to do that in mate, I'd like to know too.  lol
<doge-doge> i was pretty sure the mouse wheel + ctrl did it before...
<doge-doge> ok yeah that shortcut works in caja view...
<Euph0ria> caja view?
<doge-doge> yes that's the file manager in mate
<Euph0ria> I see.
<doge-doge> this is hilarious...if I navigate to the desktop folder in caja, I can resize all icons except firefox
<Euph0ria> So not for icons on the desktop, but the view in the filemanager
<doge-doge> well see I thought shortcut used to work on the desktop as well...
<Euph0ria> The other icons may be vector based, like svg files perhaps. (or vice-versa)  Just speculating.
<doge-doge> "list view" and "compact view" appear to be normal...icon view is problematic
<doge-doge> there seems to be one icon size on the new ff. If I change the icon view to maximum 400%, ff becomes the smaller icon of all lol
<doge-doge> and vice-versa
<doge-doge> anyone know where the default icon folder is...something like /usr/share/local or something like that?
<pragmaticenigma> doge-doge, /usr/share/icons/...
<doge-doge> ok thanks...
<pragmaticenigma> also /usr/share/app-install/icons
<pragmaticenigma> and /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<doge-doge> ok this is interesting...in /usr/share/icons/ there are no references to the ff icon in the scalable folders...except 2 places -- the high contrast theme and moka (I theme I installed previously)
<doge-doge> resizing the icon works on moka theme...
<doge-doge> icon is otherwise static on other themes
<doge-doge> moka's not a bad theme, i'll just switch to it for now
<ShriHari> hello'
<Guest72478> hi
<eraserpencil> I have a USB device, shows up on dmesg, shows up on lsusb, but ls /dev shows nothing
<Guest72478> and
<eraserpencil> ls /dev shows no differences from whn the device is plugged in and not plugged in
<eraserpencil> which part of the OS creates the rules for /dev?
<kmas> I just installed Ubuntu 17.10
<kmas> After loggining in the screen turns black
<kmas> no cursor
<Bashing-om> kmas: nvidia graphics driver ?
<ryuusei> kmas : Please ask in the forum
<kmas> @Bashing-om I have gtx 1060
<kmas> 6gb version
<kmas> @Bashing-om is there a way to install the driver or do something?
<kmas> I just got it to work
<kmas> but cursor works slow
<kmas> I think not utilizing GPU
<kmas> Windows are moving around with delay. Def not utilizing GPU
<kmas> any help?
<Bashing-om> kmas: K; next then, is this the wayland session ?
<descuidado> hello! im a newcomer to ubuntu and im excited, however i cant decide between LTS and regular version, also should i completely erase my computer or dual boot? (i guess that last question was more of a preference)
<kmas> @Bashing-om no idea
<linux_> what ?
<kmas> @Bashin-om no idea how it boot up or what it used to finally display something. But I am connected the monitor to the GPU but doesn't seem to utilize it
<linux_> 华清？
<Bashing-om> kmas: What shows ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<eraserpencil> what makes a device show up as /dev/bus/usb/001/001 as opposed to /dev/ttyusb*
<eraserpencil> is it kernel modules?
<linux_> hello
<ryuusei> hello
<linux_> nihao
<kmas> @Bashing-om wayland
<Bashing-om> kmas: As a thought .. 17.10 defaults to the wauland session, nvidia does not play nice . At the password entry screen is a small gear icon . see if you can change to Xorg rather than wayland as the session to boot .
<linux_> hello
<ryuusei> こんにちは
<fs__> nihap
<doge-doge> Bashing-om, does xscreensave work on wayland?
<linux__> nihao
<doge-doge> *r
<linux__> rrrrrr
<fs__> where are you from
<ryuusei> Tokyo
<linux__> Zzzzzzz
<Bashing-om> doge-doge: Not got the experience running wayland (yet) to know . Still on Xorg here .
<fs__> Anybody from China?
<linux_> yes
<eraserpencil> fs__: nihao aint jap
<eraserpencil> and tokyo aint chinese
<linux__> zhonghuarenmingongheguo
<linux_> bbbb
<linux121212> 00
<linux__> 中华人民共和国
<linux121212> 00
<fs__> lilaoshizhenshuai
<linux_> lilaoshizhenshuai
<linux121212> 00
<kmas> @Bashing-om kind of better but still some lag/delay on window movement
<kmas> is it possible to install some drivers or should I just switch to windows?
<linux_> apt-get system
<fs__> 66666
<ryuusei> all right
<linux121212> 23
<linux121212> 23
<Bashing-om> kmas: Now what shows - in a pastebin - ' sudo lshw -C display ' . See if a driver is loaded .
<kmas> @Bashing-om I added the graphics drivers repository and now installing the prp[roetary drivers
<kmas> propietary
<someone_> Hi, I have a weird problem my Ubuntu 16.04 does updates updating automatically without ask root password.
<kmas> @Bashing-om now I get an error "Invalid video mode specification "text""
<kmas> booting in blind mode
<Bashing-om> kmas: Just be aware that with the proprietary driver will not be able to boot the wayland session .
<doge-doge> someone_, 16.04 and higher does security updates automatically be default via the unattended-upgrades packages
<kmas> @Bashing-om is there a going back from this error... or should I just re-install
<doge-doge> only security, not backports or proposed
<kmas> I can't even boot at this point
<Bashing-om> kmas: Pastebin the error . Then we have an idea .
<kmas> @Bashing-om https://pastebin.com/r6Nj5sVx
<Bashing-om> kmbY The way, this irc is not twitter .. do not '@' at the mick. else notice highlighting is defeated .
<someone_> doge-doge but I see updates icon for while then the update be installed, now my ubuntu update firefox without asking password
<doge-doge> ff v59 is a security update
<someone_> ok , thanks.
<doge-doge> https://usn.ubuntu.com/3596-1/
<Bashing-om> kmas: show in a pastie ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . See what got installed if anything .
<kmas> I can't boot up @Bashing-om
<kmas> this is what happens when I try
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | kmas
<ubottu> kmas: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<descuidado> should i pick ubuntu lts or regular?
<Bashing-om> descuidado: As you have to ask , then it is LTS ..
<Saabstory88> What would be a good freenode channel to ask about Vulkan game support on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !alis | Saabstory88
<ubottu> Saabstory88: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Saabstory88> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> Saabstory88: :) not what you wanted, but what we have .
<Saabstory88> No reason to complain. The community has been invaluable in helping me move more of my computing time to linux
<Bashing-om> kmas: Still hang'n with us ?
<Compu> anyone have any idea about things crashing with this error in ubuntu 14.04.5? crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_message()
<Compu> it started yesterday, so far hexchat has been affected as well as the official discord desktop client, google chrome, and even nautilus file manager
<Compu> not sure what to do about it
<Compu> the crashes r spaced out over hours and seemingly random
<lotuspsychje> Compu: your system up to date? added external ppa's of any kind?
<Compu> yes and yes, i've had this system going with virtually no issues for years, it seems to be related to the libc-bin package as far as i can tell, that package is still only updated from ubuntu's repo and not any ppa's
<lotuspsychje> Compu: you have errors on apt update?
<Compu> no, none at all
<lotuspsychje> Compu: allright, have you checked syslog on crashes?
<Compu> what should i look for there?
<lotuspsychje> Compu: not sure yet, but i would leave a tail -f /var/log/syslog running and see whats going on when launch your crashing programs
<Compu> i found this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P93htySWmf/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.143.153 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<lotuspsychje> this the kernel you have Compu ?
<Compu> no
<Compu> sec
<Compu> i have 4.4.0-116-generic
<lotuspsychje> Compu: you might wanna test other kernels as a test perhaps
<ryuusei> i have 4.4.0-21-generic
<Compu> how?
<Compu> someone elsewhere is suggesting i do a memtest
<EriC^^> Compu: pastebin /var/crash/_usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash.
<root> hello?
<ryuusei> hello
<root> any one here?
<lotuspsychje> root: yes?
<Guest40834> what is the main topic in this room
<Compu> EriC^^: that command doesn't exist?
<lotuspsychje> Compu: have you seen any IO errors regarding harddisk in your full syslog Compu ?
<lotuspsychje> Guest40834: ubuntu support
<EriC^^> Compu: type "cat /var/crash/_usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest40834> perfect
<Compu> no and my hard disk is perfectly healthy according to SMART data, no read/write errors whatsoever
<Compu> EriC^^: looks like it's reading out the file in the terminal, taking a while
<Compu> the guy who usually helps me with this stuff thinks it's an error in the libc-bin library somewhere
<lotuspsychje> Compu: open your crashing porgrams from the terminal
<lotuspsychje> Compu: see if we can catch usefull errors there
<Compu> lotuspsychje: but the crashes aren't predictable, it goes hours upon hours between crashes, like i've only had 2 this entire day with more than 6 hours between them
<lotuspsychje> Compu: thats not very usefull indeed
<Compu> and i have no idea how to predict which one will crash next either, it could be chrome, discord, nautilus, hexchat, or any number of programs that apparently rely on that library
<Guest40834> I tried to run GAN codes in terminal. It works for the first time, however it raises MemoryError for the second time.I have to restart my system to avoid this. What happend? anyone can help me?
<Compu> i think dropbox crashed once too but didn't generate a crash report
<lotuspsychje> !info libc-bin trusty
<ubottu> libc-bin (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Binaries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-0ubuntu6.14 (trusty), package size 1079 kB, installed size 3275 kB
<guiverc> Compu: i don't think it matters (i agree run from term); I'd just minimize the terminal and use it, should it crash then I bring up the term & look to see if messages were caught (they usually are)
<lotuspsychje> this the version you got Compu ?
<Compu> yes that's the one
<guiverc> Compu, use it, as in use the app (ignoring the term unless you quit & need to restart the app)
<lotuspsychje> Compu: and you sure this aint got scrambled with dependecys somehow with your ppa's right?
<Compu> guiverc: which program do i run from terminal chrome can't be done cuz it uses multiple processes so it doesn't output anything useful to the terminal, same with discord
<Compu> yes, i can check apt-get policy for the package
<Compu> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rzSZDCvKzK/
<EriC^^> Compu: /var/crash should have the error reports there, upload them somewhere
<Compu> EriC^^: https://mega.nz/#!918zCAyY!_eIYdH_yoRO8iUaSiRjiRR_w1lcCMDUg9iIoxtj7WWw
<EriC^^> !pastebinit | Compu for future
<ubottu> Compu for future: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Compu> ok thanks
<Compu> EriC^^: how do i stop that terminal from reading out the file? ctrl+c isn't working
<EriC^^> 12.8MB wow
<EriC^^> i dont think nautilus is even 12mb itself xD
<EriC^^> Compu: try ctrl+d too
<Compu> nevermind closing the terminal stopped it
<Compu> i guess it was actually done and the terminal buffer was still catching up
<Compu> anyways brb i'm gonna run hexchat from the terminal
<Compu> back
<EriC^^> Compu: is there anything really obvious in syslog?
<Compu> no, just a bunch of sensor checking stuff mostly
<Compu> u know, checking the cpu temp sensors and such
<EriC^^> Compu: sudo grep -i "error|segfault|segv" /var/log/syslog returns anything?
<lotuspsychje> Compu: if i was you, i would remove all ppa's and cleanout system with bleachbit
<Compu> EriC^^: returns nothing
<Compu> lotuspsychje: but that would remove like all the stuff i use
<lotuspsychje> Compu: sounds like a system scramble for long use
<Compu> i guess i'll just deal with it and buy a new hard drive next month, i been meaning to reinstall when 18.04 comes out anyways
<lotuspsychje> Compu: well, lets think of it this way, if you would test a 14.04.5 liveusb session i dont think apps would crash
<Compu> ok
<lotuspsychje> Compu: for stable use, we always reccomend using ubuntu vanilla with programs installed from repos
<Compu> [Thu 12:56:24 AM] <Breezeglider> meep. isnt that a segmentation fault following a buffer overflow or misallocated memory error
<Compu> is that useful at all?
<lotuspsychje> Compu: i would test a few hours 14.04.5 live to see & compare
<Compu> i think i'll probably just buy a new hard drive next month and install 18.04 and start copying settings and such over
<lotuspsychje> Compu: but you said your hd had no errors?
<Compu> yes but it's easier to do that than to overwrite the current one and risk missing something i should've copied
<Compu> hard drives r cheap
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | Compu
<ubottu> Compu: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (artful), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Compu> eh? what's that meant to do
<Compu> i mean things like music and settings and my steam library
<Compu> i have american truck simulator saves i don't want to lose
<lotuspsychje> Compu: thats for backing up your existing programs
<Compu> won't that just cause the same issue in 18.04 then?
<lotuspsychje> Compu: when installing new ubuntu versions, you can preserve your /home aswell
<Euph0ria> Is there a program or terminal commands for ubuntu that will display all my system's specifications?  Ram, CPU, Display, attached perhipials, USB buses, etc.?
<Compu> but i have things outside of /home i'm pretty sure
<lotuspsychje> !info inxi | Euph0ria
<ubottu> Euph0ria: inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.37-1 (artful), package size 136 kB, installed size 610 kB
<EriC^^> Euph0ria: lshw perhaps
<Compu> hardinfo will do it
<Compu> and hardinfo has a gui
<Compu> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1+git20170815-1 (artful), package size 311 kB, installed size 797 kB
<lotuspsychje> Compu: to goto 18.04 you would have to upgrade to 16.04 first
<Compu> lotuspsychje: not upgrade, fresh install, i learned the hard way to never upgrade
<Compu> go fresh install then reinstall programs and copy their settings over
<Euph0ria> Nice.  Thank you for the suggestions.  Sometimes when trying to troubleshoot problems with others, that info can be very helpful.
<lotuspsychje> Euph0ria: inxi -F will give you alot of info
<Euph0ria> lotuspsychje: sounds very useful
<lotuspsychje> Compu: sounds like a good idea
<Compu> theres also a nice little terminal app i can't remember the name of that gives u things like gpu and cpu model, OS name/version, linux kernel version, desktop shell, etc
<Compu> lotuspsychje: i was gonna do that anyways early next year
<Compu> now that i know lollypop exists when i upgrade i can switch to it from banshee
<Compu> i can also stop using xboxdrv and use the kernel driver, i started using xboxdrv for my ps3 controller and then i got an xbox 360 controller but didn't want to screw with what was currently working
<Euph0ria> Compu: thankyou for the hardinfo suggestion as well.
<Compu> sure, no problem
<Compu> glad to help
<doge-doge> anyone dl ff v59 yet and put a desktop shortcut on it?
<Euph0ria> And that terminal app that gives you all that info would be great too.  I forget, but there is a command that will tell you the version of linux you're using too. Anyone know what that is off the top of their heads?
<lotuspsychje> Euph0ria: lsb_release -a
<Euph0ria> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz (2.49GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.2 GiB Total (13.4 GiB Free) Swap: 7.8 GiB Total (7.6 GiB Free) • Storage: 37.7 GB / 87.6 GB (49.9 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM C
<Euph0ria> ontroller • Uptime: 1d 17h 17m 2s
<Euph0ria> oops, sorry.
<Euph0ria> But hey, that gave a bunch of good info.
<Euph0ria> Wow, Hexchat got all that.  heh
<Euph0ria> And it's just my IRC client.  lol
<Euph0ria> Sorry, I should have opened a msg to myself and tried that.
<Desktop_> Forgiven
<Euph0ria> This old laptop.  I forgot, this thing says I have 16GB Ram, should I make my swap 16GB+ a little bit perhaps?
<Euph0ria> Currently it's at about 8GB
<EriC^^> Euph0ria: do you want hibernation?
<Desktop_> 32GB Swap
<Butterfly_> if you want to hibernate you should have the same amount of swap as you have ram
<Desktop_> Old Laptop with 16GB ram .. phewww!
<Butterfly_> if you don't hibernate, ask yourself.... do you ever run out of ram ?
<Euph0ria> EriC^^: No, but I do want plenty of memory if tasks should need it.  For example, rendering a very large fractal image for print at 24x36.  That I have to rely on windows to do, and it would be great do render it in linux!
<Euph0ria> Desktop_: I upgraded the ram right after I got it.  It's about 5-7 years old.
<Butterfly_> a lot of ram for a laptop that old
<Euph0ria> Well, I use every bit of it.
<Euph0ria> lol
<Euph0ria> And more.
<lotuspsychje> plz stay ontopic guys
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Euph0ria> lotuspsychje: Ram amounts suggested for ubuntu.  check!
<Euph0ria> Specifically ubuntu running XFCE as the DTE.
<Euph0ria> Thank you for the suggestions!
<Euph0ria> I'll increase it to at least 16Gb+1Gb and see how that fares.
<Butterfly_> i'd suggest 8GB of swap
<lotuspsychje> Euph0ria: please stop
<Desktop_> So swapsize is decided ?
<ShriHari> hello
<ShriHari> RandomNoob
<RandomNoob> ShriHari  what?
<ShriHari> velcome
<RandomNoob> Hello guys. I have intel hd 4000 graphics and I am getting some artefacts. What should I do to fix this issue ?
<toorchin> hi guys, writing here because ubuntu+1 is static and nobody answers. When will Gnome 3.28 be on the 18.04 ISO?
<Compu> for future reference what's the best way to go about mounting a second hard drive as read only with root permissions
<lotuspsychje> !mount | Compu
<ubottu> Compu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Compu> but doesn't ubuntu auto mount?
<Compu> lotuspsychje: also does the fact that it's an LVM i want to mount affect anything?
<Butterfly_> no
<EriC^^> Compu: it should be listed under /dev/mapper
<Compu> i want to know so when i reinstall ubuntu on my new drive i can mount the old one without affect it's ability to boot or messing up the permissions
<EriC^^> Compu: what does your partition table look like? pastebin sudo parted -ls
<Compu> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gz7GY5t5C5/
<Compu> i'm not gonna do an LVM on the new install, it seems to just cause me more trouble than it's worth
<EriC^^> Compu: you'll want to copy your data over to a new hdd, reinstall then copy back
<Compu> why? i was gonna leave the old HDD as is and use the new HDD for the reinstall
<EriC^^> that works too
<Compu> i just wanted to be able to mount the old HDD on the reinstall without affecting it's ability to boot that old HDD
<EriC^^> use the manual partitioner so it doesn't touch your old hdd
<Compu> eh? no i was just gonna unplug the old HDD during install
<EriC^^> that works too
<Compu> plug it back in after to copy stuff over, then completely remove it and store it away for archival purposes
<EriC^^> Compu: mounting it won't affect anything
<Compu> and ubuntu can handle auto mounting the LVM?
<EriC^^> not sure about that, in any case you can get it from parted's output and mount as "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt" and access the files at /mnt
<Compu> EriC^^: but won't i have to chown stuff to see anything unless i mount as root?
<EriC^^> Compu: you'll have to be root to see stuff, so use sudo -H nautilus /mnt to see the files
<Compu> but that would cause permissions issues copying files to my home folder
<Compu> wouldn't it be easier to mount as read only root?
<EriC^^> Compu: same thing
<Compu> that way i can access everything but i can't change anything and i don't have to open nautilus as root
<EriC^^> Compu: even if it's read only it won't change the actual permissions of the files, just won't allow you to modify
<Compu> but u can mount drives as a user
<EriC^^> so you might need root nevertheless, after you copy the stuff as root, then use chown to change the permissions
<EriC^^> Compu: it's an ext4 filesystem, so it has the permissions saved in its filesystem
<EriC^^> unlike ntfs where you can specify a uid etc
<Compu> yes but u can mount the drive as a particular user and thus get that users permissions can't u?
<EriC^^> nope, read above
<Compu> ok i guess
<EriC^^> no matter what user you mount as, if a file has specific permissions they'll be the same permissions with each user
<Compu> ok
<EriC^^> the key here is to run nautilus as sudo -H so it doesn't mess up any home configs
<blocka> Is anybody around to help me solve my bluetooth issues?
<lotuspsychje> blocka: best to ask your issue in the channel so users can try to help
<Butterfly_> blocka : just explain the issue in detail, if someone can help, they will
<blocka> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1014982/cant-select-bluetooth-headset
<blocka> that's my basic issue
<blocka> digging a bit deeper: when I run pulseaudio manually I see
<blocka> "E: [pulseaudio] backend-native.c: connect(): Protocol not supported"
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | blocka
<ubottu> blocka: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | blocka can also try this
<ubottu> blocka can also try this: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu3 (artful), package size 1636 kB, installed size 4837 kB
<ShadowWarrior> Hey.. I am using screen and I want to write a script to start multiple programs in multiple windows of a screen when a certain event occurs. But, using options -X with -dmS(I want the screen detatched) is not working because it waits for the currenct process running on a window to finish before it can allow me to switch windows using screen -p.. an
<ShadowWarrior> y ideas on how I should do this?
<ShadowWarrior> The command I am using now to execute a program is screen -S name -dr -X stuff "command"
<blocka> lotuspsychje I don't have an issue setting up bluetooth. I have the headset already set up and connected to my computer. As you can see it's even listed in the sound settings. The issue sounds like to me on the pulseaudio side.
<ShadowWarrior> essentially I want to programmatically generate Ctrl A + C ...
<ShadowWarrior> anyone?
<guiverc> ShadowWarrior, I can only think of signal() [sigaction() etc] - I'd experiment until I got what i wanted; but a quick scan of man pages highlights its possibly not the best solution
<ShadowWarrior> hmm..
<descuidado> can someone enlighten me how updating works? if a new LTS version is released, does my current ubuntu LTS switch to that? or is that optional? same question for non-LTS
<EriC^^> descuidado: it depends on the settings in software & updates, if you have lts you can go straight to the next lts, if it's non lts then you have to go to non lts then non lts then lts
<geirha> If you're using the desktop, you'll eventually get a notification that you can now upgrade if you want
<descuidado> EriC^^: wait, what do yo umean non lts to non lts?
<guiverc> descuidado, optional; if using 16.04LTS and 18.04LTS release occurs; you still won't be offered it, which will change at 18.04.1 where you'll get an offer to update (but can decline)
<EriC^^> descuidado: if you're on 16.10 you'll have to go to 17.04 then 17.10 then 18.04 lts
<descuidado> 18 lts isnt even out though... is it?
<EriC^^> yeah it's just an example :)
<descuidado> im having a hard time deciding to use lts or non lts
<geirha> 18.04 will be released in month 04 of year 18
<EriC^^> if you want latest packages and dont mind updating every 6-9months then go for non lts, if you want a solid release good for 5 years use lts, every 2 years you can jump to the next lts if you want
<EriC^^> fwiw i always fresh install rather than update, ymmv
<Butterfly_> ^ ditto
<descuidado> EriC^^: that's what i'd do
<descuidado> ofc saving my stuff
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ShadowWarrior> So can I do the same thing with tmux?
<Kartagis> hello
<ShadowWarrior> hey Kartagis
<Kartagis> why am I getting permission errors with rsync when transfering files from centos to ubuntu? I am root on both systems.
<guiverc> Kartagis, i have no idea?  are they standard files/dirs, and not devices? (or unusual file-types that aren't really files)
<Kartagis> they are standard files, yes
<guiverc> i'd `stat` a file that had the error & hope it provided a clue
<Kartagis> guiverc: I should probably say that I'm trying to send to /var/cache. I have no problems sending to /home/ubuntu or something
<ShriHari> Loaded log from Thu Mar 15 11:58:19 2018
<Kartagis> guiverc: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/2jMClaQtuOjofv7oWCkYqQ/
<ShriHari> this place has become inhabitable..
<Kartagis> stat output
<ShriHari> nobody talks to each other
<bazhang> ShriHari, did you have a topical ubuntu support issue
<bazhang> ShriHari, this is ubuntu support not chatter
<ShriHari> curfew
<BluesKaj> ShriHari, check the definition of "inhabitable" :-)
<guiverc> Kartagis, (sorry for delay; called away) nothing stands out, I'd next check to see if file was busy (`lsof` etc)
<guiverc> Kartagis, note: i have no idea if a processing writing to a file would cause a different process (the rsync) to have issues - i'd just test & see (ie. i have no special knowledge)
<funabashi> Hey how do i clean the dns cache?
<funabashi> ok i got it
<pcdummy> z01d: i run gitlab on ubuntu with nginx as proxy.
<Kartagis> why is syslog 3 hours behind me?
<Butterfly_> it must be in a different timezone :)
<Kartagis> tell me you're not serious
<Butterfly_> of course i'm not serious :)
<Kartagis> phew
<halt> Hi guys, I'm searching for an event trigger gui for ubuntu, I want to setup things like if connected to a wifi which is not listed on trusted, then dial in VPN, or if office network detected, then turn on printer service, or if vlc lunched then unmute etc etc, something like what Cuttlefish used to be, but as that is currently not available on 17.04 and , and not actively maintained I'm searching for an alternative, I don't mind scripting, but would be g
<davit> halt, you write a script for that probably.
<bazhang> 17.04 is eol halt
<halt> bazhang: I'm on 17.10 just the 17.x is the one which had radical changes that's why I wrote 17.04 and up, but not sure how is that relevant, cuttlefish is not available from the ubuntu repo even in 16.04 or before
<halt> davit: what kind of source event you would use for a script like that ? I mean for network stuff I have ifup and ifdown but that's pretty specific for networks
<davit> halt, i am not an expert in systems development, so i'd just poll the state from my script periodically.
<davit> maybe linux signals that event, i haven't done any research on that
<davit> need to reboot sorry
<davit> I have a question, could there be that KDE doesn't respect changes to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us file?
<_28kb> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<davit> oh, turns out had to delete /var/lib/xkb/*.xkm files
<halt> davit: Gnome user here, but as far as I can tell that is pretty basic dependency check it with "apt-cache rdepends $(dpkg -S /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us)"
<_28kb> why this compiz take more than 50% of CPU... can I turn it off or optimize?
<Kartagis> when I restart nginx, I get nginx.service: Failed to read PID from file /run/nginx.pid: Invalid argument but the pid file is there. why?
<davit> halt, thanks, haven't used rdepends option before, but how would that lead me to /var/lib/xkb/*.xkm cache files?
<R13ose> Hi
<halt> Kartagis:  check your nginx config itself, in that can have a pid location config, that should match the real location, the distro version and the nginx official location of the PID is different I thinkg it's /var/run vs. /run but just double check it that the file exist
<Kartagis> the file exists, I checked
<Kartagis> halt: ^^
<halt> davit: directly it would not lead to the cache but at least you can close out the fact that it does not use it
<R13ose> I am in busybox after I restart but unsure how to fix this.  Any ideas?
<EriC^^> R13ose: is there a message at the start of the busy box shell?
<EriC^^> something something .... dropping to busy box
<davit> halt, turns out it does. It's just it uses sorts of caching and i had to delete them to effect take the place. Found on kde forums.
<_28kb> i did swapoff in gpated earlier... could this cause system slowdown?
<R13ose> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> R13ose: what does it say?
<_28kb> I'll see myself then... swapon-ed swap partition, hope for the best
<R13ose> EriC^^: I don't remember
<EriC^^> R13ose: restart and write down what it says or use another pc to get on here
<R13ose>  
<R13ose> EriC^^: I used fsck but only sda5 didn't say no file or directory
<halt> Kartagis: what do you have here "augtool print /files/etc/nginx/nginx.conf/pid" ?
<EriC^^> R13ose: can you run a smart test on the hdd?
<Kartagis> augtool?
<R13ose> EriC^^: how?
<sanroot> what's diff. btw apt and apt-get
<Ben64> apt tries to unify apt-get and apt-cache into one command
<Onepamopa> guys, m trying to dist-upgrade  wily to xenial, but do-release-upgrade spits some nasty errors
<Onepamopa> any ideas on how to do this?
<Onepamopa> failed to fetch, hash sum mismatch
<EriC^^> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<Onepamopa> EriC^^, Im aware EOL has passed
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | Onepamopa i dont think you can jump straight to xenial but read below
<ubottu> Onepamopa i dont think you can jump straight to xenial but read below: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Onepamopa> is there a way to dist-upgrade or am I wasting my time>
<EriC^^> oh nevermind, my bad
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: there is, check the link on editing sources.list and using do-release-upgrade
<Onepamopa> EriC^^, yeah reading that now ....
<Onepamopa> thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<kus_> should I allow myself to write to /usr/local? or should I use sudo?
<kus_> I need to run this tar -C /usr/local -xzf go1.10.linux-amd64.tar.gz
<adrian_1908> kus_: All i can say is that by default you wouldn't have write permissions there and thus use sudo.
<kus_> ok I will use sudo
<adrian_1908> kus_: Is this for the Go language?
<kus_> yes
<adrian_1908> k
<Ben64> you should install it from the repo
<R13ose> How do I figure out where the root filesystem is on bootup in grub?
<kus_> ah I'll delete it
<adrian_1908> kus_: ubuntu's package is called `golang-1.10` i.e. `sudo apt update && sudo apt install golang-1.10`.
<kus_> I was going to ask just that golang-1.10/artful-backports,artful-backports 1.10-1ubuntu1~17.10.1 all
<halt> Kartagis: It's a config parser tool http://augeas.net/ pretty handy but I guess you got the same if you do something like "grep ^pid /etc/nginx/nginx.conf" but as I config manager even on a local laptop I trust more augeas then a smart grep / awk / cut magic :)
<Kartagis> halt: pid /run/nginx.pid;
<Kartagis> which exists
<kus_> adrian_1908, should I install golang-go or gccgo-go?
<kus_> I tried to run go --version and it said I have to pick one
<adrian_1908> kus_: golang-go i would imagine.
<adrian_1908> kus_: I've never worked with go.
<m2_teknix> I need to remove "Files" (the file system explorer) from the "dash". Tried editing, even removing, the file /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop, but no success so far
<m2_teknix> can someone help??
<EriC^^> m2_teknix: it should be this one /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop
<R13ose> EriC^^: got this working.
<EriC^^> cool
<m2_teknix> EriC^^: I changed the file from nautilius.dektop to nautilius.desktop_. Would that be suffecient? And how to apply the changes without restarting?
<halt> Kartagis: Permissions on the file and the parent folder ? user which execute the process ? content of the file ? if not empty the status of that process ?
<EriC^^> m2_teknix: nope it wouldn't, maybe try to mv it or call it nautilus.desktop.backup
<EriC^^> m2_teknix: oh sorry i misread, yeah that might work
<Kartagis> halt: permissions are 755 for both, and the user is root
<m2_teknix> EriC^^: and how to apply\implement the changes. Would they be applied automatically?
<Kartagis> halt: /run/nginx.pid contains pid
<m2_teknix> EriC^^: "Files" Icon is still there in the dash. Should I restart?
<EriC^^> m2_teknix: yeah try restarting
<halt> Kartagis: I *think* the process by default run as the "nginx" user even is the 755 should be enough, I would try to re-own it, but you might want to ask about in #nginx as well
<R13ose> Opera Browser keeps crashing when I am in Gmail.  How do I fix this?
<starfalls> hi everyone
<starfalls> OMG
<starfalls> hello
<starfalls> anyone there ?
<starfalls> I'm newbie to Linux
<ducasse> !ask | starfalls
<ubottu> starfalls: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<starfalls> okay
<starfalls> is 16.04 is latest version of Ubuntu right now ?
<starfalls> or 17.10
<OlofL> starfalls: 16.04 is latest long term support
<OlofL> 17.10 is latest regular version
<starfalls> if I want to go to 17.10
<starfalls> it is just to update ?
<starfalls> or re install linux version 17.10 ?
<ducasse> starfalls: which version are you on now?
<starfalls> It is now 16.04
<starfalls> I'm abit confuse with version
<starfalls> :D
<ducasse> starfalls: to upgrade you need to go first to 16.10, then 17.04 and only then to 17.10. a reinstall is simpler and likely faster.
<starfalls> so that  means 16.04 is abit outdated  ?
<Butterfly_> 18.04 is just a month away
<BillD73> starfalls: the current supported versions of LTS here are 14.04(released april 2014), 16.04(release April 2016) and 17.10(release Oct 2017)  LTS has a 5 year support life cycle. So 16.04 will reach end of life(end of support in April 2021). 17.10 will reach EOL Oct 2022.
<Butterfly_> starfalls : those version numbers mean something... 16.04 means... 16 = 2016... .04 = april
<ducasse> Butterfly_: 17.10 will reach eol in june 2018.
<ducasse> BillD73: ^^
<starfalls> okay  thank you all
<ducasse> sorry
<BillD73> oops
<starfalls> what is your advice about version
<starfalls> should I go to latest version ?
<ducasse> if you need to ask, stay on lts
<Butterfly_> starfalls : i would just wait for 18.04 and then upgrade to that or do a fresh install
<starfalls> 18.04 will be LTS ?
 * Butterfly_ prefers and does fresh installs each time
<ducasse> starfalls: yes
<Butterfly_> yes starfalls
<starfalls> Thank you guys
<Butterfly_> starfalls : 14/16/18 are all LTS, 15/17/19 not
<BillD73> uhh if 17.10 is LTS why would it EOL in 2018?
<Butterfly_> BillD73 : it's not LTS
<popey> 17.10 isn't LTS
<popey> 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 are LTS
<Butterfly_> even numbers = LTS, uneven = not LTS
<BillD73> ahh kinda dropped the ball on that one lol
<ducasse> <even numbers>.04, even
<guiverc> Butterfly_, april release of even year = LTS; not all of even numbered year
<Butterfly_> right
<starfalls> any different and capacity between LTS and not LTS ?
<BillD73> capability?
<starfalls> yes
<guiverc> starfalls, difference is support life primarily; non-LTS usually are more modern
<guiverc> (more modern relating mostly to software included)
<starfalls> thanks
<JimBuntu> non-LTS don't have the track record to qualify as LTS. Either too new, too many disliked changes, too many bugs.
<starfalls> thanks
<JimBuntu> What proves good enough, long enough, has the chance to make it into the next LTS
<guiverc> good point JimBuntu - extra care is taken with LTS to use stable software
<starfalls> okay  then I 'm satisfy with my 16.04 LTS :D
<starfalls_> btw , Nice to meet you all
<starfalls_> greeting from Burma
<rory> I can create a file /etc/sudoers.d/10-jenkins containing jenkins ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/bin/systemctl
<rory> That will allow jenkins user to run systemctl - but how can I restrict him to only restarting jenkins service?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have limited space in /boot. I have 12 different kernels present there. Is there a way for me to remove most, leaving 2-3 latest ones ?
<Haris> ..an easy/easier way
<Haris> I have multiple kernel pkgs installed
<BillD73> Haris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<BillD73> Haris: I find 2 is typically sufficient  one to fall back too in case one gets hosed
<Haris> I need mongo latest. what version of ubuntu is good for me in production ?
<Haris> I'm on xenial demo local-demo
<Haris> Correction: right now, I have xenial for local/demo
<BillD73> Haris: havent used it but quick google says 16.05 should be jsut fine
<BillD73> err 16.04
<Haris> it has mongo 2.6
<Haris> not 3.x
<BillD73> damn  I need a keyboard with back lighting on this little laptop lol
<BillD73> Haris: 2.6 is the included stable mongo for ubuntu 16.04  I couldnt tell you if 3.x is to be included in 18.04 or not
<BillD73> Haris: you could look through the packages currently in 18.04 or ask around in #ubuntu+1
<adrian_1908> Haris: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/mongodb
<BillD73> adrian_1908: thx just copied that but they net split lol
<adrian_1908> hehe
<BillD73> wait he still here lol
<BillD73> Haris: if your curious about packages in 18.04(probable release next month) https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<Butterfly_> you're*
<BillD73> you are* pfft
<BillD73> lol
<Butterfly_> :)
<BillD73> I think he got it hehe  could thing it was U R lol
<Butterfly_> lol
<Butterfly_> think*
<Butterfly_> :p
<BillD73> :-/
<halt> the audience might changed so I fire up my question again from few hours ago
<halt>  I'm searching for an event trigger gui for ubuntu, I want to setup things like if connected to a wifi which is not listed on trusted, then dial in VPN, or if office network detected, then turn on printer service, or if vlc lunched then unmute etc etc, something like what Cuttlefish used to be, but as that is currently not available on 17.10 and, and not actively maintained I'm searching for an alternative, I don't mind scripting, but would be good somet
<lesshaste> what is the linux on windows system called?
<Butterfly_> lesshaste : virtualbox ?
<geirha> wsl, windows subsystem for linux
<lesshaste> Thanks!
<lesshaste> that's it
<Butterfly_> lesshaste : which one did ya need? :)
<lesshaste> wsl
<Butterfly_> ah k
<ccha> Hello I got an problem zith xenial desktop. About virtaulbox The top menus are being cut off. This means that I click on the menus and no menu rolls down, but the menu bar still displays the hovering effect as it should.
<ccha> someone already got this problem?
<Butterfly_> ccha : not sure if this is a virtualbox issue or not... but you could check out #vbox channel
<Butterfly_> if it's virtualbox related, they should be able to help, if not, just get back in here :)
<jerto> Hi all, is there a specific channel to get help on ubuntu server ?
<geirha> there's #ubuntu-server
<Murii> Hi, does anyone know when we're going to be able to use VirtualBox ?
<Murii> I heard that starting with 4.10 it doesn't work anymore
<Murii> The guys from ##linux told me it works for them so it must be something from ubuntu.
<terens> hello
<terens> Is there a way to tell if server or desktop edition is installed?
<oxo1o1o1o> how to set the path of python3.6 ,but not remove python3.5 ,ubuntu16.04
<EriC^^> terens: look into /var/log/installer
<vlt> Murii: Have you tried to use it? Did you get any error message?
<oxo1o1o1o> I create the virtualenv by mkvirtualenv -p /usr/bin/python3 xxx
<vlt> oxo1o1o1o: I use pyenv but maybe there's something else/easier.
<Murii> vlt, I set it up and everything but when I wanted to launch the .iso (windows 10) it freezed at boot screen
<Murii> I googled and there are lots of people who have this problem on ubuntu and the posts are from this year
<oxo1o1o1o> thank you @vlt
<Murii> they say it's related to meltdown bug
<BillD73> terens: tried this? cat /etc/os-release
<GLORY> hello
<GLORY> can someone help me ?
<BillD73> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GLORY> oh ok
<vlt> Murii: Can you try something else (another guest system) to narrow down the problem?
<Murii> not really
<GLORY> do linux is good for hacking ?
<Murii> vlt, I can look for logs tho
<adrian_1908> GLORY: yes, many use it for that, even ubuntu.
<BillD73> GLORY: not a support issue
<guiverc> GLORY, this is for Ubuntu Support; your question didn't relate to Ubuntu.
<BillD73> !#offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GLORY> I heard that edward snowden use linux so yes ty
<vlt> GLORY: It's perfectly fine. The tools you might want to install and learn first are git and a good editor (like vim).
<Cheez> does anyone know OTOH when 16.04 goes out of support?
<guiverc> Cheez, 16.04 = 2016.April release + 5 years = (you do the math!)
<terens> BillD73, it doesnt mention server
<guiverc> Cheez, my answer was not intended to offend, it was to help you realize the naming scheme (year.month) making such questions real easy
<Cheez> Oh i didnt take offense, i thought you were just giving me the answer lol. It wasn't until you clarified that i realised 16.04 was a date :)
<Murii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1736116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1736116 in virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (Ubuntu Artful) "[SRU] Host with kernel 4.13 freezes when starting a VM with VirtualBox" [High,Fix committed]
<Cheez> thanks guiverc :)
<guiverc> most welcome :)
<jk^> !shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<jk^> i have a problem with a plug in chromium
<jk^> Plug-in not supprted
<jk^> if i right-click it tells me: "application x/shockwave/flash
<jk^> application/x-shockwave-flash
<GLORY> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GLORY> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<adrian_1908> jk^: have you installed it?
<jk^> adrian_1908, ? what?
<adrian_1908> jk^: flash
<jk^> i don't know :|
<jk^> which package?
<adrian_1908> jk^: You say Chromium. try installing the flashplugin-installer package.
<jk^> i found it in the package manager, in its checkbox there is a upward arrow, what means?
<pragmaticenigma> update available
<giaco> hello
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | giaco
<ubottu> giaco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<giaco> how can I install a i386 package from apt on a x64 while preventing it from installing each following packages in both architectures? I just want to install a single package and it's dependancies
<genii> giaco: (sudo) apt-get install whatever:i386
<pragmaticenigma> giaco, those additional packages are dependencies... they wouldn't be installed for any other reason
<giaco> pragmaticenigma: false, it does install both architectures for every following apt-get
<adrian_1908> jk^: if it's already installed, then I don't know what else to suggest. In Firefox one is usually asked to enable flash on a per-site/widget basis -- it's disabled by default.
<pragmaticenigma> giaco, it's not false. those packages were flagged as dependencies by the package maintainers. whether those packages are required for operation of the software is a different matter, and may be the matter of opinion. The package manager is designed to reduce dependency hell, sometimes it's configured to be over cautious, but someone determined those were necassary to install the requested package
<giaco> pragmaticenigma: I can give you an example. I added i386 arch to install steam on x64, afterward I had to switch from noveau to official nvidia driver but apt installed both architectures by default
<pragmaticenigma> giaco, the fact that it's in both should be enough to tell you that you didn't need to enable the i386 packages repository. the x64 repository carries 32bit software if no 64bit version is currently available
<RobertPlummer> I'm running ubuntu 17.10 on a lenovo yoga 3 11, when I close laptop lid, and open later, the network is unresponsive.  I cannot restart the networking, and I cannot shutdown the computer because it is hanging on processes I'm assuming are related to networking.  I've tried restarting the network manager, but it hangs.  Does anyone know if this is a reported issue or if there is a fix?
<pragmaticenigma> RobertPlummer, take a look at this article, it offers some troubleshooting tips for laptops and powersaving https://askubuntu.com/questions/970501/cant-use-ubuntu-after-opening-laptop-lid
<pragmaticenigma> RobertPlummer, even if you are not running Xubuntu, the same applies in Ubuntu
<RobertPlummer> pragmaticenigma: ty for finding and posting
<RobertPlummer> The laptop is perfectly responsive in my case, just no networking
<RobertPlummer> Does anyone know if there is settings to simply turn off the screen when laptop lid is closed?
<RobertPlummer> I think I'd much rather that
<pragmaticenigma> RobertPlummer, the issue isn't responsiveness... it's that the lid triggers a power save event for the entire laptop. By changing what happens to when the lid is closed, you avoid the trigger that power saves other components
<pragmaticenigma> RobertPlummer: that power save event affects the screen, networking, usb, harddrive and other attached and internal devices. When you turn off the action when the lid closes, it won't set the powersave state for all the other devices, including networking
<RobertPlummer> pragmaticenigma: ok
<RobertPlummer> I found https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid, I think this is acceptable
<pragmaticenigma> RobertPlummer: What you're experiencing is the laptop entering a power save state the networking hardware may not support, or isn't implemented quite right for your configuration
<RobertPlummer> it is a low power latop, and battery lasts like 5 hours with screen on
<RobertPlummer> I think simply turning the screen off is perfectly acceptable
<pragmaticenigma> Me too RobertPlummer
<akik> RobertPlummer: the setting for what to do when you close the lid is somewhere in your power settings. i have it in kde
<RobertPlummer> anyone know what the defacto power manager is in gnome?
<pragmaticenigma> RobertPlummer: if you are running ubuntu , it's in your system settings. Since I don't have a laptop, I'm not sure if the setting your looking forward is under "power" or if you might have to configure a different setting in a config file
<ioria> RobertPlummer, if you don't find it in Settings, install    gnome-tweak-tool
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, Do not recommend unsupported tools... gnome-tweak-tool is known to cause problems
<ioria> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 200 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, it's still not recommended
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, got a link or something ?
<RobertPlummer> ioria: and I already have that installed....  nice
<RobertPlummer> clicks "twaeks", "power", "suspend when laptop lid is close: off"
<ioria> RobertPlummer, something like that, yes
<RobertPlummer> ⌐■_■
<RobertPlummer> we are in business!
<ioria> RobertPlummer, goody
<RobertPlummer> you guys rock, ty ty ty
<RobertPlummer> have a good day!
<ioria> bie bie
<pragmaticenigma> I may have confused gnome-tweak-tool with Unity-tweak-tool
<ioria> RobertPlummer, one for gnome, one for unity
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, ^
<pragmaticenigma> yes... I saw... I know unity-tweak-tool had lots of bugs in it and often was resposible for corrupting unity's configuration files
<pragmaticenigma> I saw tweak tools and forgot there were two of them
<ProfMac_> in Gedit, can I shift an entire block of selected text left or right?
<dirc> i switch from unity to i3 (16.04 LTS) so i can't use mouse locator that works in unity.
<dirc> is there any recommendation mouse locator that independent of DE?
<JimBuntu> ProfMac_, you can indent selected blocks with TAB, I am not sure about a reduce indentation option. Check out Sublime text editor, notepadqq, etc
<geirha> shift+tab should reduce indent
<ezio> during installation, if you set an http proxy server, how do you unset it after installation?
<dserodio> debconf froze while updating grub, and I had to kill it. I tried to `dpkg-reconfigure shim-signed` (the package that was being configured when debconf froze), but the config file is locked. I'm afraid my system will be left in an unbootable state. What should I do?
<EriC^^> dserodio: what about 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<dserodio> EriC^^: dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<ProfMac_> Thanks, JimBuntu.  I just tested it and it works for me.  A thought just occured to me, :-), how do I move a block left?
<EriC^^> dserodio: make a copy of the status file, remove the lock file, then run dpkg --configure -a again?
<dserodio> EriC^^: which process should I kill? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BGQ5jJ4K6C/
<EriC^^> dserodio: 9788
<dserodio> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SqvWQy4KNP/
<adrian_1908> dserodio: the output of which command is that, with the application tree?
<dserodio> EriC^^: should I kill the `frontend` process too? Which file should I backup?
<dserodio> adrian_1908: `ps auxf`
<adrian_1908> thx, didn't know it could do that.
<The8chanMan> 8chan power
<The8chanMan> 8chan folks are master race
<Pici> The8chanMan: thats enough
<The8chanMan> Are you a mod
<ProfMac_> Does it matter?
<The8chanMan> Yes
<The8chanMan> If ur a mod then ill stfu
<The8chanMan> If not then ill lol
<The8chanMan> Degenerates
<learningc> I have an issue. I execute a script in the .desktop launcher. The script will source a file that contains some export variables then run my application. The problem is, the export variables don't appear to my application.  How can I resolve this?
<The8chanMan> Stfu nerd
<tmwsiy> It seems that the most recent update for samba has broken my install. All looks well with testparm and in the logs when the service starts but 139 and 445 are never opened. running netstat -tulpn | egrep "samba|smbd|nmbd|winbind" only shows 137 and 138 open
<oxo1o1o1o> how to upgrade pip from 8.1.1 to 9.0.1
<oxo1o1o1o> You are using pip version 8.1.1, however version 9.0.1 is available. You should consider upgrading via the 'pip install --upgrade pip' command
<oxo1o1o1o> but it 's wrong
<adrian_1908> oxo1o1o1o: what happens when you try? Does the following order work: `pip install pip --upgrade` ?
<oxo1o1o1o> yes ,but after I do it ,It shows the same message
<adrian_1908> oxo1o1o1o: so `pip --version` outputs that it's 8.1 and not 9.0.1?
<oxo1o1o1o> pip 8.1.1 from /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages (python 2.7)
<osse> did you sudo pip install --upgrade pip?
<adrian_1908> oxo1o1o1o: how did you install pip originally? Via the package manager? And which Ubuntu version are you using?
<adrian_1908> right, sudo would likely be needed.
<oxo1o1o1o> ubuntu16.04 sudo apt-get install python-pip
<osse> maybe you have one "global" (for lack of a better word) pip, and one somewhere else for your user only.
<adrian_1908> pip without extra qualifiers should be the "global" pip.
<TJ-> oxo1o1o1o: try "which -a pip"
<null_> hello
<oxo1o1o1o> I set local python 3.6.4 by pyenv
<pavlos> tmwsiy: are you running nmbd ? (ps -ef | grep mbd)
<adrian_1908> oxo1o1o1o: there's 'pip3' btw, just so you know.
<oxo1o1o1o> ubuntu   28200 18285  0 22:52 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mbd
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 28200 in linux (Ubuntu) "ide-generic freezes installation" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28200
<oxo1o1o1o> thank you @adrian_1980 @ubottu @pavlos
<adrian_1908> oxo1o1o1o: Did it work? I don't know how safe it is to upgrade pip beyond your disto's version, given that you have installed it via the package manager. You could try again with "sudo" as osse suggested.
<oxo1o1o1o>  sudo pip install --upgrade pip The directory '/home/ubuntu/.cache/pip/http' or its parent directory is not owned by the current user and the cache has been disabled. Please check the permissions and owner of that directory. If executing pip with sudo, you may want sudo's -H flag. The directory '/home/ubuntu/.cache/pip' or its parent directory is not owned by the current user and caching wheels has been disabled. check the permissions and owner of that 
<oxo1o1o1o> sorry ,I forgot the tool to paste the code
<oxo1o1o1o> It works to download the pip-9.0.1,but not install
<adrian_1908> no idea then, sorry. I guess you could just ignore the message. I reckon you won't be using pip too frequently.
<adrian_1908> on later ubuntu versions, the pip package is at 9.0.1
<oxo1o1o1o> the pip3 is 9.0.1
<oxo1o1o1o> pip 9.0.1 from /home/ubuntu/.local/lib/python3.5/site-packages (python 3.5)
<rdispatch5> 5
<rdispatch5> 5
<rdispatch5> 5
<leftyfb> rdispatch5: can we help you?
<nicomachus> yes, 5 please
<subd> trying to figure out how to copy text using only the keyboard -- ubuntu 16.4 -
<nicomachus> I'm a bit confused about how a PPA/repo conflict is handled. I originally installed good ol' regular, stable firefox from the repos but added the firefox-next PPA for the beta build when they introduced CSDs in 59.0 (beta). 59 is now in stable but without CSDs, and 60.0 is in beta. I still have the firefox-next PPA installed, but my current version is still 59.0 and seems to have reverted to stable. Do
<nicomachus> I need to remove the stable repo to force it to update to the firefox-next ppa version of beta?
<akik> subd: screen has functionality for that. ctrl+a [ and ctrl+a ] (copy and paste respectively)
<Thewiseone> can somebody help with a c code
<leftyfb> Thewiseone: that is beyond the scope of this support channel. You might try #c or ask in #freenode for a more appropriate channel
<adrian_1908> Thewiseone: ##C
<nicomachus> !alis > Thewiseone you can also use alis to search for an appropriate channel
<ubottu> Thewiseone, please see my private message
<leftyfb> nicomachus: maybe apt-cache policy firefox to see if 60 is actually available in that repo
<subd> could the person who answered me possibly private message me please
<lordcirth_work> subd, Ctrl-C (aka ^C) and ^V work.  On a terminal, Ctrl-Shift-C and V are needed because they are already taken
<leftyfb> subd: please keep support conversations in channel and not in PM.
<nicomachus> leftyfb: just 59. 60 should only be available from the PPA
<nicomachus> 45 is also available for some reason.
<leftyfb> nicomachus: then 60 is not available in the PPA if you have the PPA enabled, ran apt update and you don't see it in apt-cache policy
<ioria> nicomachus, are you sure 60 is already available by ppa ?
<nicomachus> leftyfb: actually, you're right. the PPA is listed here too with install candidate being 59.0~b.14+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<nicomachus> so the PPA hasn't been updated....
<leftyfb> then that is the latest available in that PP
<leftyfb> PPA*
<nicomachus> leftyfb: interesting.... thanks.
<yacc> nicomachus, old firefox versions might be available because of Selenium, which is choosy about the versions of firefox it's willing to control
<nicomachus> 45 is OLD though. but that's off-topic so oh well.
<ioria> nicomachus, if you want to test 60 : https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/desktop/
<nicomachus> ioria: installing from a tar seems messy, since I already ahve 2 sources for firefox packages as is. but I'll give it a shot anyway.
<jfwneu> if you have to support PHP, is it better to use some other distribution? there's a denial of service bug with a 2-line fix that's been out for 3 weeks but php5 and php7 still haven't been updated. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-7584.html
<ioria> nicomachus, it's a tar , yes, but i'am sure it contains a binary
<obianco> 4
<nacc> jfwneu: LP: #1744148, it's in progress
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1744148 in php7.0 (Ubuntu Xenial) "[MRE] Please update to latest upstream release 7.0.28 / 7.1.15 / 7.2.3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744148
<nacc> jfwneu: there was some miscommunication on my part for the 7.0 issue
<nacc> jfwneu: dunno about php5, but i can flag it up
<jfwneu> nacc: that would be appreciated, thanks!
<nacc> jfwneu: done, security team will update php5 too (php7 has a MicroRelease Exception, where we can just update to the latest upstream, while php5 does not)
<airking> How can I view the .bash_history of the mysql user?
<lordcirth_work> airking, "less ~mysql/.bash_history" but they may not have a home directory at all
<nacc> why would your mysql user have a bash history
<nacc>  no one should be logging or using the shell as that user
<TJ-> nacc: ignore it - it is someone who's Debian host on DO was compromised
<nacc> TJ-: ah :)
<TJ-> nacc: he thought that there was someone typing interactive commands :p
<TJ-> DO flagged it because it was attacking Sony hosts who had blocked the IP address
<prophecy04> I would like to find someone who is very experienced with the kernel of ubuntu
<JimBuntu> prophecy04, have you tried #ubuntu-kernel ?
<nicomachus> prophecy04: you're in luck! #ubuntu-kernel is a great place for that.
<TJ-> prophecy04: what do you need? we have a channel devoted to the Ubuntu kernel development itself, but that doesn't deal with general questions
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> setup an SSD in a Thinkpad (intel cpu, intel gpu, intel chipset). transplanted ssd into amd FM2 system, amd chipset, AMD HD 7480D on-chip gpu. system about 4 years old. boot loop.
<deadrom> rescue mode, network, manually startx: session starts. why not on regular boot?
<TJ-> deadrom: so not a boot issue, but a user-space GUI issue?
<deadrom> TJ-, not sure, can't find logs to narrow down at which point it really reboots
<TJ-> deadrom: presumably it'll start without the GUI, with 'systemd.unit=multi-user.target' on the kernel command line
<deadrom> Xorg.0.log is clean
<TJ-> deadrom: which Ubuntu release is it? 17.10 may be using Gnome/Wayland session, not Xorg
<deadrom> 16.04 LTS
<TJ-> deadrom: Id' start without the GUI, with 'systemd.unit=multi-user.target' on the kernel command line added from the GRUB boot menu, then you can manually try starting the GUI with 'sudo systemctl start lightdm.service' and if it fails without restarting the PC, check logs
<prophecy04> is there a hidden money debit bank in the operating system that might actually have a balance?
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YqqcKvHnh7/  <-- lsmod. please have a look: no radeon, no ati.
<ioria> deadrom,   cat /proc/cmdline
<deadrom> I wonder what graphics driver I'm on in this jury rig
<cristian_c> hi
<deadrom> ioria, BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.13.0-37-generic root=UUID=94889a47-16db-464f-bde9-2820558cc151 ro recovery nomodeset
<ioria> deadrom, nomodeset
<deadrom> ioria, elaborate please
<ioria> deadrom, that's normal in Recovery
<TJ-> ioria: that's standard for 'recovery' though
<ioria> i know
<TJ-> deadrom: as I said, reboot using the multi-user.target' so everything is the same as a GUI start, without the GUI :)
<ioria> deadrom, the reason you don't see anything radeon related in lsmod (it's not loaded)
<cristian_c> I've installed dropbpx in 16.04 and I've noticed there is not dropbox indicator/applet on panel. In place of that, there is a kind of placeholder / fake icon, but it doesn not show either tooltips if hovered or menu if left/right clicked
<cristian_c> it's odd, this behaviour didn't happen in previous releases
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> *dropbox
<deadrom> ioria, I cannot manually load it either. that's a tad weird. 16.04 might be 2 years old, but the gpu is 4 years, so I guess radeonhd should tackle it.
<deadrom> TJ-, I heard you, try that in a moment
<deadrom> fglrx is not in the dist anymore since 16.04, right?
<cristian_c> (unfortunately, this way I can't know if something is syncing at a given time)
<ioria> deadrom,  yes
<ioria> deadrom,  try TJ- suggestion
<deadrom> insmod /lib/modules/4.13.0-37-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko
<deadrom> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'radeon': Invalid argument
<deadrom> that's from "modprobe radeon"
<deadrom> the 7480D *is* a bit of a special snowflake, rather rare cheap-o chip
<chatchatt> i have a onboard rtl8101 chipset network adapter, which stopped working with recent kernels. known issue? lshw just lists it as unclaimed then. older kernels are ok.
<prophecy04> TJ, is the kernel of linux a man in the machine to where it is possible to speak to?
<deadrom> chatchatt, needs recent firmware probably. growing pest with realtek.
<deadrom> prophecy04, quit drinking
<prophecy04> deadrom, I don't drink.
<Mout> yo
<prophecy04> I saw an old article on getting a linux debit card.  Can that work with your system?
<nacc> precise: this is the ubuntu support channel, please stay on topic
<tgm4883> prophecy04: ^
<nacc> precise: sorry, prophecy04 was the intended person --^
<nacc> mistab! :)
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i have an issue with torrenting and vpn... which channel do i go?
<adrian_1908> Boyette: maybe ##networking ? Or try here if you think it's Ubuntu specific, I don't know.
<Boyette> i dont think its ubuntu specific
<Boyette> i think its related to the VPN or Torrentclient
<prophecy04> does anyone know if the kernel to the system carries a personal banking account?
<nacc> prophecy04: please stop, this is not an ubuntu support topic, and you seem to be trolling.
<sphrak> hey, if I installed ubuntu with an EFI partition.. and switched hardware. Can I remove the EFI partition and still make the system bootable without reinstalling?
<deadrom> TJ-, added systemd.unit=multi-user.target to grub line, removed "ro", same result, boot loop
<deadrom> the really weird thing is when I pop the disk back into the thinkpad it works a charm.
<adrian_1908> Boyette: I'd suggest you solve one problem at a time. Does the VPN work aside from torrenting?
<bhanz> How can we determine  if server has SAN boot ?
<Boyette> yes adrian VPN works fine
<Boyette> with and without torrenting it works
<Boyette> but when torrenting i can also see my original IP in the peerlist like its leaking
<mojtaba> Hello, I can ssh to my system, but I want to open a web browser that is installed in that system. I know that I have to use -Y, but I am not sure what to do with DISPLAY variable. Should I do any configuration on the remote machine, beside using the -Y key?
<ioria> deadrom, so, boot normally (not in recovery), open a console ctrl+alt+f1 and check dmesg
<mojtaba> Hello, I can ssh to my system, but I want to open a web browser that is installed in that system. I know that I have to use -Y, but I am not sure what to do with DISPLAY variable. Should I do any configuration on the remote machine, beside using the -Y key?
<pavlos> mojtaba: usually not, test first by running xclock. If it displays, your X env is ok and you can run your browser
<JimBuntu> mojtaba,I presume you want the browser to open up in your local display, not at the remote location... is that correct?
<prophecy04> ok, I finally figured out how to register myself
<mojtaba> JimBuntu: ok
<namrata> hi, I'm currently working on the issue: Bug 1141118 as my first contribution. However, I'm unable to locate the file: https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/eab4a81e4457/testing/marionette/client/marionette/runner/base.py#l848. I followed the steps in the user story to build mozilla central and firefox. Can someone please help me?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1141118 could not be found
<namrata> link to the issue: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1141118
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1141118 in Marionette "With --shuffle option used the actual seed should be logged before the tests are run" [Normal,Reopened]
<namrata> I'm sorry I have posted in the wrong channel.
<anson> hello
<pragmaticenigma> good bye?
<inada> hot
<deadrom> ioria, can't, reboots before I get anywhere. we decided to ditch the machine altogether. easier :)
<nacc> prophecy04: please don't PM
<david_____> hola instale lubuntu y me gustaria saber como proyectar la pantalla
<cristian_c> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<prophecy04> nacc, ok, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> !es | david_____
<ubottu> david_____: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cristian_c> ok, then another question
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cristian_c> I'd like to pair a bluetooth controller, but every time I try to pair I was requested a PIN code, but it's totally non-sense because the game controllr has not number keys
<cristian_c> I've tried also by bluetoothctl
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> Imean: how could I make pairing without pin code request?
<kostkon> cristian_c, tried typing 0000 using your keyboard?
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c, Usually you are asked to enter a code in the computer. Not the device
<cristian_c> kostkon: do you mean pc keyboard?
<kostkon> cristian_c, ^
<cimmerian38> whats up
<cimmerian38> :)
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: usually, ubuntu throws a notification requesting to type a pin on the device
<kostkon> cimmerian38, hi
<cristian_c> kostkon: btw, I've tried to enter pin on pc keyboard
<cimmerian38> hi iuve got a qestion im using xubuntu right now did you know best player for xubuntu for movies
<cristian_c> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> kostkon: any other ideas?
<kostkon> cristian_c, so you tried to type the pin and what happened
<pragmaticenigma> cimmerian38, There is not best player. Each person has their own preference on what they find works best for them. There are many to choose from, you should explorer and find the one you like best.
<cristian_c> kostkon: I contunue to see pin code request in notifications
<cristian_c> kostkon: it expects I type pin code on device, inatead
<cristian_c> *instead
<kostkon> cristian_c, does it say so?
<cristian_c> no, it repeats to requests pin code
<kostkon> cristian_c, Ubuntu expects you to type a pin on the device?
<kostkon> cristian_c, which pin are you using
<cristian_c> until the controller stops blinking and exits pairing mode
<pragmaticenigma> kostkon, it's possible the default code on the controller is not 0000...
<cristian_c> kostkon: it seems the pin code is genratee randomly, because it changes every time
<kostkon> pragmaticenigma, probably
<cristian_c> *generated
<kostkon> cristian_c, oh now i get what's happening ok
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c, you will need to look up the manual for the controller and see what it says about linking the device to a computer. While the instructions might be for another OS, they will help you and us figure out what's going on. It may also have the PIN code to complete the pairing process
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: yeah, btw I couldn't type either 0000 or whatever number on the device since the gsme controller has not number keys
<kostkon> cristian_c, so Ubuntu is giving you a random pin to type on the device in order for the pairing to proceed
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: yeah, the manuak is so poor but it doesn't talk about pin requests. I cpuld try on windows 10 and that os doesn'tmrequest pin code
<cristian_c> so, that request seems not made by fabric
<cristian_c> kostkon: exactly
<cristian_c> it seems a bit challenging. I don't know because bluez has got this behaviour
<cristian_c> *why
<kostkon> cristian_c, you could post some screenshots. also did you try just randomly pressing all the controller's buttons when Ubuntu is showing you the pin to enter?
<merpnderp> What's the best package to automatically install security updates?
<merpnderp> This it? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<cristian_c> kostkon: unfortunately, I've already tried, no success
<kostkon> cristian_c, does Ubuntu give you a confirm button to press? according to this it should https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-connect-device.html
<JimBuntu> merpnderp, That's the default and most official/supported way, yes.
<cristian_c> kostkon: I could pastebin bluetoothctl commandline if you want, in order to provide better info
<merpnderp> JimBuntu: sweet, thanks :)
<JimBuntu> yw
<cristian_c> kostkon: unfortuantely not, but I could make a screenshot of pin request notification
<TJ-> cristian_c: you've hit a common issue; I only just looked, what is the exact device? I know of workarounds for several issues like that
<cristian_c> TJ-: yeah, it's a common game controller, usually called T3
<merpnderp> JimBuntu: oh wow, looks like that package comes installed default
<cristian_c> but it has other names, I suppose
<JimBuntu> merpnderp, Now make sure it's set up the way you want... all upgrade or security only/etc.
<cristian_c> (it appears well built and responsive in windows 10)
<TJ-> cristian_c: can you pastebin a log of the bluetoothctl session when you try to pair (use bluetoothctl as the agent, not the GUI)
<cristian_c> yeah,
<TJ-> cristian_c: e.g. use "agent KeyboardDisplay" and "default-agent"  then "scan on"
<prophecy04> I get a failed on the Automatic USB/Bluetooth printer setup service, and I was wondering if it could be because of my firewall
<prophecy04> I block it all
<TJ-> cristian_c: when the T3 appears do "connect AA:BB:..."
<cristian_c> TJ-: btw, I tried also KeybosrdDisplay as explained in a retrpie thread, but no success. Nevertheless I'll pastebin all the requested stuff
<TJ-> cristian_c: great, I just want to be sure I know exactly what is being seen and reported, otherwise my advice might be nonsense
<cristian_c> TJ-: ah, sorry, when I type agent KeyboardDisplay I don't type default-agwnt too
<cristian_c> ) thought default-agent was YesNoDisplay
<TJ-> cristian_c: issuing that without an argument defaults to Yes
<cristian_c> so, Ill tty also default-agent after agent name_of_capability
<TJ-> cristian_c: yes, and use KeyboardDisplay so the internal agent handles it
<cristian_c> ok
<labdoo> hi
<qwerkus> hello, quick question: since the last update, my 16.04 ubuntu desktop resets display settings after every reboot, and even after going into screensaver mode. How can I keep the settings ?
<lotuspsychje> qwerkus: is your system up to date? wich graphics card chipset do you have with wich driver loaded?
<qwerkus> lotuspsychje: did an update yesterday. Nvidia 384.111
<lotuspsychje> qwerkus: did you add ppa for that driver?
<memo1> hi, iam capturing video from a cctv camera using ffmpeg. But, how i manage to overwrite the videos once the harddisk is full?
<lotuspsychje> memo1: perhaps the #ffmpeg channel might know that one
<qwerkus> lotuspsychje: http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<Fuchs> I'd just set up a cron job to peridically remove old ones, tbh
<memo1> lotuspsychje: on freenode?
<lotuspsychje> qwerkus: can you try switch driver perhaps, see your available with ubuntu-drivers list
<lordcirth_work> memo1, just have whatever script rotate the file every day or something, and delete olds
<memo1> lordcirth_work: any ideas how to do it?,
<lordcirth_work> memo1, well, what are you doing now?  You have some script that runs in the background, presumably started on boot, that records it?
<qwerkus> lotuspsychje: hmmm - I would rather avoid having to test graphics drivers; it's always a mess. You sure my problem is related to the driver ?
<memo1> lordcirth_work: yes, im capturing on realtime video.  The scripts start on boot.  The disk is not full yet, but i want to be ready for that
<lordcirth_work> memo1, ok, and are you rotating to a new file now and then?  That's the best way.  eg every 24 hours you close the current file and open a new one
<lordcirth_work> memo1, then you can just do something like: find * -mtime +30 -delete
<lotuspsychje> qwerkus: check your syslog to see whats happening
<lordcirth_work> Make sure to carefully test without -delete, of course!
<Ice-Coffee> Has anyone here installed ors and turtlebot successfully on Ubuntu 16lts? Please help
<qwerkus> xlog shows strange things: NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected
<qwerkus> periodically
<qwerkus> and than reconnects to the dell monitor
<memo1> lordcirth_work: im saving video on mp4 "containers" every 10 minutes.  Every file size is about 250MBytes.
<lordcirth_work> Ice-Coffee, don't ask poll questions, say what your problem is
<lordcirth_work> memo1, excellent.  So all you have to do is make a cron job that runs every day and deletes any file in that folder older than X.
<memo1> lordcirth_work: lordcirth_work i format the name of the mp4 files dauphine-%Y%m%d-%H%M%S.mp4
<lordcirth_work> If you want to only run that when the disk is full, you could do that too I guess
<memo1> lordcirth_work: how i do that, sorry the question.
<memo1> lordcirth_work: older that a mont for example
<memo1> lordcirth_work: older than a month
<lordcirth_work> "find /my/dir/* -mtime +30" will match any file with a 30day+ old mod time
<lordcirth_work> To put it in cron, you'll need to specify /usr/bin/find, actually
<lordcirth_work> Once you've tested that it's working properly, add -delete to delete those files instead of just listing them
<qwerkus> ok, working my way through the driver options
<qwerkus> sigh.....
<pragmaticenigma> !anyone | Ice-Coffee
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Ice-Coffee
<ubottu> Ice-Coffee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<memo1> lordcirth_work: thank you
<prophecy04> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lordcirth_work> memo1, no problem!  Generally there is a tool for everything :)
<cristian_c> TJ-: https://pastebib.com/rr83ushZ
<cristian_c> sorry, wrong url
<cristian_c> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/rr83ushZ
<Ice-Coffee> ubottu: pragtam. and lord... thanks for letting me know. I am triny the installation process again before I reachout for help.
<ubottu> Ice-Coffee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> TJ-: after that, I've experiences a strange behaviour by bluez
<cristian_c> after those commands, ?ve opened gui and I managed to connect the gamepad /but not paired)
<Ice-Coffee> Okay.
<KalEl> I am creating a backup script. I want to run every day, or when the computer wakes up if a backup was missed. How do I do that? Does crontab have options?
<pragmaticenigma> Ice-Coffee: please use full usernames. Many IRC clients highlight the text to let the intended recipient know they have a message
<TJ-> cristian_c: as an aside "Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.InProgress" indicates there's another admin client trying to handle it, have you got Blueman installed/active, or some other GUI BT manager?
<cristian_c> when I tried to enable hid funtion from bluet0oth manager, a dialog with a text field appeared
<memo1> lordcirth_work: it defines the file date for the name or attributes?, is i want to order by names?
<Ice-Coffee> pragmaticenigma: thanks for letting me know. I'll use full usernames.
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks Ice-Coffee  ;-)
<lordcirth_work> memo1, the mtime is the time that the file was last opened for writing.  So it will work regardless of naming scheme
<cristian_c> TJ-: I've ipened blueman after those commands, not bef0re
<lordcirth_work> memo1, though naming these files by date is still a good idea
<cristian_c> sine bluetoothctl had failed
<memo1> lordcirth_work: ok
<kostkon> !tab | Ice-Coffee
<ubottu> Ice-Coffee: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cristian_c> btw, led on the controller works but keypresses don't work if the device is not paired. Ten minutes ago, I've tried also in 16.04 without bluetootctl but just only GUI and no pin request, but again it connects but it doesn't pair. And then keypresses don't work
<cristian_c> so, I'll try in 17.10  again by bluetoothctl, step by step
<TJ-> cristian_c: OK, well, the most important part is this: "Device DE:9B:22:80:63:25 LegacyPairing: yes" - if it only supports LegacyPairing blueze broken that a long time ago - it hit be around Ubuntu 15.10 time, I eventually found workarounds for devices that have PIN entry capability, but not had a device with a default PIN so far like you have.
<prophecy04> How to block the network entirely with Uncomplicated Firewall: sudo ufw reject proto any from any to any
<prophecy04> also blocks broadcast I think
<cristian_c> TJ-: ok, so, do I try again being sure blueman daemon is not open?
<TJ-> cristian_c: The issue is, I think, the order in which the devices try to do the authentication. For my (keyboard) devices I found it only worked if I started the auth by typing blindly on the keyboard first, then replicating that code via bluetoothctl PINentry ***ignoring the code suggested by bluez ***
<pragmaticenigma> prophecy04, unplug the ethernet cable and/or turn off wifi? Wouldn't that be faster
<cristian_c> uhm
<TJ-> cristian_c: so, I'm wondering if you can create the same scenario by pressing one of the game controlley keys and then typing 0000 in the PINentry (assuming 000 is the controllers default code)
<TJ-> cristian_c: adjust my typos!
<pragmaticenigma> prophecy04, in otherwords, could you describe to us what you're attempting to do so we may better understand a proper answer to your question?
<cristian_c> if I use bluetootctl, text pin field does not appear, but it just appears when I try to enable hid function  in blueman (after connected)
<cristian_c> so, I've to guess the order of steps to execute
<prophecy04> pragmaticenigma, what question are you referring to?
<mr1412> hello
<mr1412> how are you
<TJ-> cristian_c: possibly yes, and once connected, set it to paired and trusted and it'll continue to work
<craigbass76> What's the command to restart pulse? I've done a systemctl list-unit-files | grep uls just to see what the name might be. Nothing.
<TJ-> cristian_c: you could try issuing the 'pair' command from bluetoothctl
<mr1412> what your name
<pragmaticenigma> prophecy04, you asked about blocking all network activity
<cristian_c> TJ-: I've tried but I'll make it again
<prophecy04> not exactly.  What I showed you may also block broadcast.  And then you allow specific ports
<prophecy04> as needed
<mr1412> good evening
<TJ-> cristian_c: right, I went through this for hours trying to find the correct sequence and combination. I found using 'delete' and re-discovery the cleanest way to avoid artifacts from prior attempts affecting it
<mr1412> fuck you !
<TJ-> cristian_c: sorry, 'remove' not 'delete'
<pragmaticenigma> When you wrote that, you didn't indicate who it was for. If you responding to another person, please remember to include their screenname in your response (preferably at the beginning)
<pragmaticenigma> prophecy04, When you wrote that, you didn't indicate who it was for. If you responding to another person, please remember to include their screenname in your response (preferably at the beginning)
<prophecy04> it was for everyone
<mr1412> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<pragmaticenigma> prophecy04, Please don't add triva/annecdotes/random thoughts to the chat, we are all trying to help one another and random comments make it difficult
<pragmaticenigma> !language | mr1412
<ubottu> mr1412: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mr1412> sorry
<segersjerry> Hi, ubuntu mate 16.04, with the proprietary nvidia drivers. Currently the only way I've figured out to adjust my screen brightness is with "nvidia x server settings" which is a gui app. I would like to do it from the cli in a bash script. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> segersjerry: xbacklight can do it
<pragmaticenigma> segersjerry, while I'm not totally sure how, You can probably activate the keyboard shortcuts by assigning them to execute xbacklight commands to change the brightness
<pragmaticenigma> segersjerry, rather I mean to say you can assign commands to keyboard keys
<segersjerry> EriC^^, pragmaticenigma Thanks, installing now.
<TJ-> segersjerry: use " nvidia-settings"
<TJ-> segersjerry: e.g. I have a script for Nvidia fan control, that does " nvidia-settings --verbose=none --assign=[gpu:${GPU}]/GPUFanControlState=1 >/dev/null "
<segersjerry> EriC^^, pragmaticenigma TJ- The xbacklight command as a google query found me what I actually wanted which was powering down the panel with "sleep 1 && xset dpms force off" thank you all for the help. :)
<arcmass> can anyone help me out with figuring out some proposed changes that aptitude is giving me?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | arcmass
<ubottu> arcmass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<angelhx> Hi, i'm looking for some help. I can't install ubuntu on my Asus Rog :(
<nacc> arcmass: just pastebin it, i think?
<mensvaga> I'm on 16.04 LTS, and lpass cli complains about certificates.
<ioria> arcmass, do you have  ppa  installed ?
<mensvaga> crap.  Thought I was ready to ask, now I have to look for things.
<arcmass> I'm on 16.04, and i'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev so that i can compile some software (called workrave). Using apt to try to install it told me that i'm holding broken packages, so i google and found aptitude instead. Now, after trying to install libgtk2.0-dev with aptitude, it offers to fix things, but notes that it will uninstall some libraries. The output showing these libraries is in https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zqmwbz8dP7/. A
<arcmass> ioria, i'm not sure what you mean by installed. I think i am subscribed to some PPAs (if that's the right nomenclature)
<arcmass> i thought PPAs were like, update channels you subscribe to...?
<lotuspsychje> arcmass: install the workrave from the official repos?
<arcmass> i admit, i'm kid of a linux noob--just getting started really
<lotuspsychje> !info workrave | arcmass
<ubottu> arcmass: workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10.16-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 470 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<arcmass> oh jeez, that's a fantastic idea. i didn't realize i could install it from the repo... the site offers the source code
<cipolla> hi
<arcmass> oh man, i can't believe it missed that ._.
<arcmass> thanks lotuspsychje!
<mensvaga> Yeah, so, it looks like the most recent version of lastpass-cli on ubuntu 16.04 LTS isn't happy.
<cipolla> hi
<mensvaga> Compiling from https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-cli/releases/tag/v1.3.0 is good
<cipolla> aug
<tgm4883> !bug | mensvaga file a bug against the package then
<ubottu> mensvaga file a bug against the package then: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mensvaga> *sigh* yeah.
<mensvaga> More amazed that nobody on 16.04 LTS actually noticed a problem with lpass .
<mensvaga> I also have to look back through my dpkg log to see what the hell version had the problem.
<mensvaga> Is there a way to see what package version is inside of apt-cache?
<tgm4883> mensvaga: I'd think that the people using the lpass cli is pretty low
<mensvaga> Like if I do an "apt-cache search lastpass-cli"
<mensvaga> how do I tell what package version that entry represents?
<pragmaticenigma> mensvaga, it's not that no one noticed, it might be just circumstances in your setup that allowed to be noticed?
<mensvaga> Doubtful; I haven't frakensteined this box.
<mensvaga> ... Unless ubuntu Mate does something silly (not ruling that out)
<tgm4883> mensvaga: would 'apt-cache policy lastpass-cli' tell you what you need?
<pragmaticenigma> mensvaga, not think oyu frakensteined... I don't know how popular that app is, I haven't worked with it before
<mensvaga> Not that I feel it's necessary to say this, but no offense taken.
<mensvaga> :)
<Mini_> Hey guys, I'm in need of dire help. My server got hacked and some guy started mining cryptocoins on it. I physically went down to the computer to take back control, but I couldn't for the love of god edit /etc/passwd or /etc/group. I finally got it working by adding a current user to the sudoers file and changing the users password with the 'passwd' command. I still can't edit the passwd file though. I'm on ubuntu 16.04. Any thoughts?
<mensvaga> Power it down.
<mensvaga> remove hard drive.
<SkiRek> What is the output of ls -l /etc/passwd?
<mensvaga> save what data you can.
<mensvaga> nuke the site from orbit.
<tgm4883> Mini_: I generally recommending nuke&pave when someone gets access to your system.
<tgm4883> mensvaga: don't use enter as punctuation
<Mini_> $ ls -l /etc/passwd -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1931 Mar 14 08:57 /etc/passwd
<lordcirth_work> Mini_, as others have said, nuke, pave, load backups, then obviously improve security
<Mini_> He got in by brute forcing, had no ssh key
<segersjerry> Mini_, the main problem is you can never be sure you've removed all backdoors the hacker installed, as mensvaga said, recover files and reinstall.
<gde35> I had a noob thought on security: The password dialog could be easily replicated by any website. Maybe it would be better to put it in the left top of the screen rather than the center. Or give it some other visual distinction.
<lordcirth_work> Mini_, so after reinstall, use a key and disable passwords over ssh.
<SkiRek> Mini_: Are you root?
<Mini_> I have root access yes
<SkiRek> Crap man.  That sucks.
<lordcirth_work> Mini_, 'lsattr /etc/passwd'
<mensvaga> Mini_: when you're done, install fail2ban
<lordcirth_work> Not that it matters if you're nuking, but I bet it's chattr +i
<Mini_> $ lsattr /etc/passwd ----i--------e-- /etc/passwd
<lordcirth_work> Yup lol
<mensvaga> Mini_ this is now a salvaging operation.
<SkiRek> Sorry Mini_ ,  above my head
<mensvaga> Power it down.  Get the data off of it.
<mensvaga> And if you use the same password on that system to log in anywhere else, change those passwords too.
<Mini_> Yes I will move stuff to another vm, but luckily my vms with more serious stuff on I actually took security seriously and didn't allow password logins
<mensvaga> sudo apt-get install fail2ban <---- that's how you take security seriously.
<Mini_> I have fail2ban as well
<mensvaga> AAAAAAnd they brute forced the password?
<mensvaga> I realize I'm getting in the realm of being unhelpful by potentially starting to criticize, but, something doesn't add up.
<mensvaga> I wish you a speedy recovery.
<Mini_> No, I have fail2ban on my other servers
<Mini_> Not on the one that got brute forced
<SkiRek> That sucks Mini_ .  Happens man
<SkiRek> RIP Mini_'s VM
<Mini_> It isn't that bad though, just a test vm, but had some tests I would like to continue
<mensvaga> O_O
<nthsync> hello
<SkiRek> Mini_: I wonder if you could something with mounting the drive on a live CD and do something with fakeroot.
<nthsync> i have some question
<Mini_> I'm very curious though, the hacker created a user with a UID of 0, so he becomes root, but I can't remove him from passwd
<mensvaga> SkiRek: read about what fakeroot does.
<mensvaga> Mini_: power the thing down.  Examine the vmdk file or something.
<Jimye> Hi there
<merpnderp> I know this is offtopic a bit, but does anyone know if letsencrypt's certbot automatically adds a cron job, or if I need to figure it out?
<mensvaga> merpnderp: cron entries go under /var/spool/cron
<Freekid> hi nthsync
<mensvaga> or /etc/cron.d/ or /etc/cron.hourly
<nthsync> @Freekid :) tks u
<Freekid> :)
<nthsync> how to limit cache memory in ubuntu 16 ?
<TJ-> mensvaga: maybe the +i attribute is set (immutable)
<mensvaga> nthsync: You're going to have to be more specific.  There are MANY memory caches.
<merpnderp> mensvaga: Thanks, I see a certbot entry there :D
<mensvaga> TJ-: don't care.  Compromised test system
<TJ-> mensvaga: sorry, tab-complete failure! Mini_ maybe the +i attribute is set (immutable)
<Jimye> does someone tell me how can quit channel ?
<mensvaga>     /q
<Jimye> thanks
<Freekid> nthsync someone asked you something
<nthsync> Freekid : i seen
<mensvaga> Jimye: /part
<mensvaga> Interesting.
<mensvaga> oh well.
<Freekid> ok then good night :) im off to bed now :)
<nthsync> so, cache memory sometimes take 90% computer memory
<mensvaga> So what?  Are you using swap?  free -m
<TJ-> !ram | Freekid
<ubottu> Freekid: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<lordcirth_work> Mini_, he set /etc/passwd Immutable, you can reverse that with 'chattr -i /etc/passwd'
<dgazz> Hi! I use color management after I calibrated my displays with a colorimeter. So far it works good, besides that there is sometimes a tinge of red after a reboot, which is reset by e.g. setting the display to another resolution. Is this a bug?
<Freekid> TJ- i dont have a problem
<Freekid> thats someone else
<lotuspsychje> dgazz: where did you get that program?
<lordcirth_work> nthsync, That is expected behavior.
<nthsync> i know how RAM in linux work , but i want limit cache memory :)
<dgazz> @lotuspsychje I used a colorimeter with DisplayCAL.
<nthsync> how ?
<Sbur3> My desktop won’t boot because of node problems. I am told to « fsck » the hard drive. I am in Live CD mode. Can someone walk me through fsck on hard drive from Live CD?
<tgm4883> nthsync: out of curiosity, why?
<lordcirth_work> nthsync, please explain why you want to limit cache usage.  Trying to simulate a weaker computer?
<mensvaga> haha
<mensvaga> nthsync: Read the link that ubottu posted above.  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<nthsync> some purpose : mensvaga :)
<nthsync> tks u mensvaga :)
<Freekid> !ram | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<cristian_c> TJ-: unfortunately, bluetoothctl always asks for typing pin code on devices, when I run pair mac_address command
<cristian_c> I don't know if bluetoothctl pastebin cpuld be useful
<lotuspsychje> !fsck | Sbur3
<mensvaga> merpnderp: I forgot to mention that if the entry is under /var/spool/cron, you should su - to that user, and crontab -e
<ubottu> Sbur3: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje During boot, it tries a fsck, but fails. It tells me to do it manually. That command will do exactly that manually?
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje And exactly which one will be the best (ubottu) command?
<nthsync>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.13.0-37-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,70GHz ** RAM: Physical: 11,6GiB, 77,9% free ** Disk: Total: 346,5GiB, 37,9% free ** VGA: 8086:5916 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1h 30m 12s **
<ihw> has anyone used unetbootin to install ubuntu here?
<ihw> having a bit of a problem
<kostkon> nthsync, youve got the option to get the latest hexchat with sudo snap install hexchat
<mensvaga> Sbur3: ls /dev/mapper/ ; there's going to be a vg-root device.
<lordcirth_work> ihw, what's the problem?
<lotuspsychje> ihw: better try other tools to make usb
<mensvaga> I think you want to fsck -y /path/to/device
<mensvaga> TOTALLY could be wrong.
<lordcirth_work> ihw, if you're on windows right now, try Rufus instead
<lotuspsychje> !usb | ihw
<ubottu> ihw: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ihw> ah, im trying to install onto my hard drive, i selected the iso but it only lets me install onto c and not any other drive
<ihw> i dont have a spare usb on me currently, thats why im using unet
<Sbur3> mensvaga I did the « sudo touch /fastboot ». Didn’t do anything
<lordcirth_work> ihw, burning the iso to a drive creates a bootable installer drive, not a running system
<ihw> so im stuck creating the installer to c regardless?
<ihw> 4 gigs of free space should be enough right/
<nthsync> no
<tgm4883> ihw: installing to c? That's generally windows terminology
<Sbur3> mensvaga from a live cd position, can you give me the exact command to fsck the hard drive? please
<lordcirth_work> ihw, you need some temporary medium to make the installer on and boot to
<arcmass> i'm on 16.04, and i'm trying to configure some code. I get the error "configure: error: OpenSSL library required". I assume this indicates that I don't have OpenSSL dev libraries installed, but sudo apt install libssl-dev says it's already installed. Any ideas on how i can fix this?
<nthsync> @kostkon i use  Ubuntu Softwave Center to install
<EriC^^> Sbur3: pastebin your partition table, sudo parted -ls
<ihw> no i get that, i was just wondering if its possible to have the installer on another drive
<Sbur3> EriC^^ From Live CD?
<kostkon> nthsync, should be available there as well
<EriC^^> Sbur3: yes
<tomreyn> ihw: you whould have two separate storages (not just partisions) to install ubuntu (or any operating system). if you only have a single hard disk and no removable storage (such as optical media or usb connected storage) then you'll need to get that first.
<Sbur3> EriC^^ brb, loading live cd for the moment
<nthsync> OP nthsync
<nthsync> clear
<lordcirth_work> ihw, if you have 2 hard drives, one is free, and you want to install to the other one? Yes I suppose that would work
<Sbur3> EriC^^ by the way, thanks for your willingness to help
<pragmaticenigma> ihw, unet is a tool for creating install media. It might work to install to a different drive, but it can't be assured it will work.
<EriC^^> Sbur3: sure no problem
<pragmaticenigma> ihw, this link is the officially supported way for installing linux. https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<pragmaticenigma> and they're gone aren't they?
<Sbur3> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/4ikPjaJ4
<Sbur3> EriC^^ I don’t see in system “/“
<EriC^^> Sbur3: type "sudo fsck /dev/sda1"
<slackjeff> hey guys neeed help!
<slackjeff> how list all kernel modules currently loaded in memory?
<EriC^^> slackjeff: lsmod
<Mini_> Thank you lordcirth_work, 'chattr -i /etc/passwd' worked. I successfully deleted his user.
<Sbur3> EriC^^ “Inodes that were part of a corrupted ophan linked list found. Fix<y>?”
<slackjeff> EriC^^, the lsmod command does what?
<tmwsiy> Has anyone else had issues with samba breaking in 16.04 with the latest update?
<EriC^^> Sbur3: press y
<tgm4883> Mini_: I'd still recommending the nuke&pave approach
<EriC^^> slackjeff: it lists the loaded modules
<tgm4883> Mini_: You have no idea what else he did on the system
<tmwsiy> everything looks fine but nmbd is the only service that grabs a port
<tmwsiy> no 139 or 445
<Mini_> I mean, if I don't care about anything on the system than having it run for a few more weeks, would it really be that bad to take a chance?
<tgm4883> Mini_: what's the point in removing his account then?
<slackjeff> EriC^^, i have alternatives to the command lsmod?
<tgm4883> slackjeff: why are you asking?
<Sbur3> EriC^^ stupid question, but « Block bitmap differences » yes to fix? I imagine that there is no question to fix that I should refuse
<EriC^^> Sbur3: yup
<Mini_> I want to do my best to stop him from accessing it again, or what do you mean?
<slackjeff> tgm4883, curious!
<Sbur3> EriC^^ All questions « fixed ». Is that all? Or is there something else to do?
<tgm4883> Mini_:  he had root access to your box. It would be trivial to add a way to regain access at that point
<Mini_> I realize that there is a good chance that he will be able to access it again, but that doesn't mean I should make it easy for him
<kostkon> Mini_, backup and reinstall only way to be sure
<EriC^^> Sbur3: that's about it, after it's done try to mount the partition using sudo mount /dev/sda1/mnt and see if everything is ok in /mnt
<thinky> hello
<thinky> i am having problem in terminal
<Sbur3> EriC^^ A great « Thank you ». see ya later.
<Sbur3> bye
<EriC^^> Sbur3: typo, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> np, later
<thinky> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gBy6FJs3Gf/
<thinky> how can i fix this?
<tgm4883> Mini_: it's your box
<nthsync_> ping
<Mini_> Yes, and I really appreciate the help and advice! If it were any other server I would have followed it, but I really don't feel like resetting everything as It wont matter in a few weeks.
<Sbur3> EriC^^ I’m good. Just don’t understand why it messes up like that.
<lotuspsychje> thinky: added ppa's of any kind to your system?
<EriC^^> thinky: from the looks of it the repo has a fault somewhere, there's nothing you can do
<thinky> EriC^^:  there must be something :S
<EriC^^> Sbur3: sudden power offs could do it, or if the hdd is dying, did you run a smart test?
<EriC^^> thinky: maybe apt has some option to ignore the error, how bad do you want it
<thinky> EriC^^:  but why am i getting that error?
<tgm4883> thinky: It would appear because it's trying to write more data than expected
<thinky> can i uninstall that maybe?
<EriC^^> i think somewhere there's a number of how large the Packages file should be, and it's actually bigger in the repo than it states
<thinky> EriC^^:  i just did sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> yeah, you could purge the ppa if you dont want it anymore
<tgm4883> thinky: it's possible they are currently syncing their mirror
<tgm4883> thinky: but in any case, it's not a Ubuntu issue
<thinky> ms code
<tgm4883> thinky: if it's a critical issue to you then you need to ask the owner of the repository since the issue is on their end
<thinky> ok another issue
<TJ-> thinky: the problem there (in the MS repo) is they've not updated the InRelease file but that have updated the Release file!
<thinky> ok another question
<thinky> i added repository for libre office 6
<thinky> in this link
<thinky> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-6-0
<thinky> but nothing happened
<TJ-> thinky: looking at both the timestamps, and the contents of, InRelease and Release shows also they list different sizes for " main/binary-amd64/Packages"  at  main/binary-amd64/Packages
<thinky> it suppose to update?
<TJ-> thinky: sorry, at http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode/dists/stable/
<cristian_c> TJ-: what do you think about it
<cristian_c> ?
<nacc> thinky: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<TJ-> thinky: Yes, the Release file is a list of files and their checksums in the archive, signed by GNUpg with the signature in Release.gpg HOWEVER the two can be cominbed in a InRelease file and if apt see's an InRelease it fetches that in preference to having to fetch 2 separate files. Because the InRelease is out of sync with Release it's breaking apt
<nacc> thinky: also adding a repository doesn't do anything other than just that. Did you do an upgrade, or attempt to libreoffice after?
<TJ-> cristian_c: Only just come back? Have I missed something?
<thinky> nacc:  i did sudo apt-get update
<nacc> thinky: right, ... so what did you expect to happen?
<thinky> update the current libre version?
<nacc> thinky: no.
<nacc> thinky: update updates the apt package lists, it never installs anything
<thinky> oh sorry
<cristian_c> TJ-: no, I mean about pin request in bluetoothctl when I type pair mac_address
<nacc> thinky: you need to do a `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<nacc> thinky: possibly a dist-upgrade, depending on whether the libreoffice from the PPA needs to remove anything
<TJ-> cristian_c: I need to go back over the channel log, hanf on
<nacc> thinky: or you can just use the snap
<cristian_c> TJ-: I can pastebin bluetoothctl log if you want
<thinky> i dont know how to use snap
<cristian_c> this is what I said before
<TJ-> cristian_c: OK, I've got it (I have a script that separates conversations out of the channel into a separate window)
<cristian_c> ah, sorry
<cristian_c> I've mademmany tests, now I pastebin
<thinky> i think it is upgrading now
<thinky> also i removed microsoft code ppa
<thinky> and no error now
<TJ-> cristian_c: I'm not sure what else to recommend; my original bug report originally claimed that LegacyPIN was broken but after I discovered the sequence-of-operations workaround I re-titled it... let me get that bug report so you can see if anything there helps. Bug #1490347
<ubottu> bug 1490347 in bluez (Ubuntu Wily) "[Regression] 16:04 + 15:10 - Cannot pair with devices using (legacy LMP Link Management Protocol) PIN codes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490347
<arcmass> Hey all, I have a question. I'm on 16.04, and i'm trying to configure some code. I get the error "configure: error: OpenSSL library required". I assume this indicates that I don't have OpenSSL dev libraries installed, but sudo apt install libssl-dev says it's already installed. Any ideas on how i can fix this?
<dominix> arcmass: explain "i'm trying to configure some code" pls
<arcmass> dominix: i'm trying to use ./configure, and it's failing
<dominix> from what ? a source .deb a git repository ?
<arcmass> oh sorry, a source
<arcmass> a git repository
<lotuspsychje> arcmass: why dont you use openssl from ubuntu repos?
<TJ-> acetakwas: "error: OpenSSL library required" suggests the library itself is looked for, not the dev headers. check what the configure script is in fact looking for when it checks for libssl
<dominix> libssl-dev should works. if not ask to the author what distrib he.she use
<TJ-> arcmass: it might be a simple issue like it tries the wrong path, or it may try to link the library into some test code to figure out if it's installed
<arcmass> lotuspsychje: i thought i did by installing it using "sudo apt install libssl-dev" beforehand
<arcmass> TJ-: ok, i'll check that out real quick
<TJ-> arcmass: also, it might actually be looking for a different version of the openssl libraries to those installed
<arcmass> the author says any debian-based distro is fine. for reference, i'm trying to use https://github.com/tpruvot/ccminer/blob/linux/build.sh
<arcmass> but it fails on line 14, so i'll check configure now
<cristian_c> TJ-: yeah, thanks for the launchpad url
<TJ-> arcmass: line 81 of configure.ac "AC_CHECK_LIB([crypto],[EVP_DigestFinal_ex], [], [AC_MSG_ERROR([OpenSSL library required])])"
<arcmass> yea, just found that... not sure what it means though
<arcmass> i guess i'd need to examine AC_CHECK_LIB...?
<TJ-> arcmass: that tells us it'll try to build a small test program that links wioth libssl and calls the  EVP_DigestFinal_ex() function.. so the error could be due to the installed libssl not supporting that symbol
<TJ-> arcmass: which is what my comment about differing versions was referencing
<TJ-> arcmass: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<arcmass> oh, i see. so i guess i need the OpenSSL version that has that symbol
<arcmass> 16.04
<arcmass> xenial
<TJ-> arcmass: OK, I have that here let me check
<arcmass> thanks!
<cristian_c> TJ-: and, as I notice, bug report shows the same bluetoothctl output messages than me
<cristian_c> so, it's the same bug
<TJ-> arcmass: try this command: "strings /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 | grep EVP_DigestFinal_ex"  you should get output "EVP_DigestFinal_ex"
<boggy> 3
<arcmass> yup, got it
<TJ-> cristian_c: right, so, we need to figure out a workaround for a device using the default PIN!!
<TJ-> arcmass: so, that might suggest the compilation test has failed to find the library itself
<arcmass> ah, i see! that makes sense
<arcmass> i guess i'd need to like... pass in that directory to configure to force it to look in there?
<TJ-> arcmass: I'll try building it here, give me a few seconds
<black_13> how do you install the 32 bit versions of the mpc libraries
<TJ-> arcmass: wow, slow clone, possibly github is under DoS attack
<xMudrii_> quit
<lordcirth_work> black_13, append :i386 to the package name(s)
<arcmass> TJ-: yikes! they have had some issues with that recently. no worries, i'm in no rush
<TJ-> arcmass: weird; pulled in ok to a server in a DC, so I'm pulling it from there instead
<dominix> are you sure you have libcurl4-openssl-dev already ?
<arcmass> hmm. strange... localized attack perhaps? dominix: let me double check
<nthsync> any one using VM ware in ubuntu ?
<arcmass> dominix: i have it
<dominix> ok
<dominix> it could lead to openssl error as well
<nthsync> did u installed any OS in VM ware ? @arcmass
<dominix> if missing
<dominix> <nthsync: VMWare in ubuntu or ubunru in VMWare ?
<arcmass> dominix: yup, i installed several other libraries just in case. unfortunately still getting that error :( nthsync: i don't vmware installed
<arcmass> and i'm running on bare metal
<nthsync> VMWare in ubuntu
<arcmass> *i don't have vmware installed
<dominix> you mean vmware server or vmware player so.
<Xhakra> arcmass: Did you follow the compilation guide in the INSTALL file in the git repo?
<ioria> arcmass, can you paste the configure  file ?
<arcmass> Xhakra: yes, i did
<robbmunson> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robbmunson> Just in case you needed it. :)
<arcmass> ioria: just a sec
<arcmass> ioria: https://github.com/tpruvot/ccminer/blob/linux/configure.sh
<arcmass> thanks robbmunson, luckily it's on github though :)
<robbmunson> arcmass: when I see "paste it" I get nightmares of channel floods...lol!
<TJ-> arcmass: seems like I suffered some repo corruption too; having to retry :s
<ioria> arcmass,   don't you have a configure file ? (not configure.sh)
<arcmass> TJ-: no worries! maybe it's the solar storm today lol (https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/931666/solar-storm-2018-today-earth-geomagnetic-storm-forecast)
<arcmass> ioria: not sure what you mean... build.sh?
<ioria> arcmass,   nope, plain a 'configure' file  (not .sh)
<robbmunson> no, the only thing it has in the name is configure arcmass.
<arcmass> just a sec
<TJ-> arcmass: ioria  build.sh runs autogen which'll call autoconf and automake
<TJ-> arcmass: configure.sh just calls configure with pre-defined arguments
<ioria> arcmass,   TJ-   i remember (maybe wrong) that autogen creates a  'configure' file ...
<robbmunson> meh you're right TJ-, im half asleep! :P
<TJ-> ioria: autogen calls automake and autoconf to generate those
<TJ-> arcmass: got ./configure running here now
<ioria> arcmass,   TJ-  yes, and i'd like to see that :þ
<arcmass> sorry, found it!
<ioria> ok
<arcmass> i'm pasting it
<TJ-> arcmass: hahaha! I hot a different error, got libssl OK but not curl
<arcmass> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tX8HBp8r5c/
<TJ-> arcmass: so I must have some libraries pre-installed; best do this in a container. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zkV6sRVbG5/
<arcmass> TJ-: that happened to me before too!
<arcmass> i had to put the curl libraries in /usr/local/lib
<tessier> Hello all! I'm trying to install a package (filebeat) on my system and I'm getting 7M of errors such as: E: Release 'filebeat-6.2.2-amd64.deb' for 'ecasound-doc' was not found
<tessier> Anyone know what I'm missing here?
<tgm4883> tessier: how are you trying to install it?
<ioria> oh, not what i thought
<arcmass> TJ-: for example, i had to change build.sh to tell it to look in /usr/local/lib: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YrDdrd3q3s/
<TJ-> arcmass: OK, it starts building fine for me, I just installed "libcurl4-openssl-dev"
<arcmass> (/usr/local/lib is where i had added the curl .so files)
<arcmass> hmm. dang
<arcmass> do you have anaconda python installed by any chance?
<TJ-> arcmass: oh, did you put some libssl in /usr/local by chance?
<ioria> arcmass,  could be a path issue
<TJ-> arcmass: I wonder if your configure is picking up an older version from /usr/local/ rather than the system version
<peter22> hi folks
<arcmass> i've noticed that when i look for curl and openssl (using which curl and which openssl), they're both in my anaconda python folder. figured maybe they had moved the location of the libraries to that folder as well or something (though it is on my path, so configure should find it right..?)
<peter22> anyone familiar with STK SuperTuxKart?
<arcmass> TJ-: i did, unfortunately it didn't work for SSL though. just for curl
<arcmass> and i think i checked the symbols of the one in /usr/local/lib, it has that specific function too (but let me double check)
<TJ-> arcmass: you shouldn't need those is the point... your mentioning anaconda seems to be the problem, no system libraries should be in python
<nacc> arcmass: PATH and where configure looks for libraries are unrelated
<lotuspsychje> peter22: ask your question in the channel
<arcmass> nacc: thanks for the info
<TJ-> arcmass: do you have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set ?
<arcmass> TJ-: i was just guessing, since that's where openssl and curl are according to the `which` command
<TJ-> arcmass: starting to sound like an rpath issue
<TJ-> arcmass: which they shouldn't be
<arcmass> just a sec, let me check on LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<TJ-> arcmass: show us "which -a curl; which -a openssl"
<arcmass> oh that's good! at least i know what might be broken now
<nacc> arcmass: what are you building that requires its own openssl and curl, but you don't know how to build?
<nacc> arcmass: it seems like a fairly terrible idea to do this, imo
<TJ-> nacc: it's ccminer from https://github.com/tpruvot/ccminer/tree/linux
<arcmass> here's the output of which -a, etc.: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dkrkvTrrvW/
<TJ-> nacc: and it doesn't require it's own versions; I've got it configure and start a make with 16.04 libraries
<nacc> TJ-: ok, so why are we debugging arcmass' completely broken environment?
<TJ-> arcmass: well there's your problem, anaconda has taken over your PATH
<nacc> TJ-: particularly, in this channel :)
<arcmass> hmm, so `echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH` does not show anything
<arcmass> thanks TJ-!
<TJ-> nacc: because originally it seemed a system library issue
<arcmass> so i guess i'll have to remove it, and then retry configure?
<arcmass> nacc: apologies if i hijacked the conversation in the channel in any way
<nacc> TJ-: ah ok -- i saw a mention of /usr/local/ and immediately assumed PEBKAC
<TJ-> arcmass: edit the path
<TJ-> arcmass: before building do "export PATH="$(echo $PATH | sed 's,/home/g/anaconda3/bin:,,')" then check it with "echo $PATH" there should be no ananconda there. If so, rerun ./build.sh
<arcmass> thanks for the tip, just a moment
<Nexiu> hello again :)
<TJ-> arcmass: you also have "/home/linuxbrew/.linuxbrew/bin/openssl" --- what is homebrew doing!?! You might be better off doing that kind of stuff that messes with the system in separate containers
<Nexiu> Ive mount a windows shared folder to /var/www/html/owncloud/data/autolux but when I log to www i cant see file from there
<Nexiu> mount says: //192.168.1.40/CHMURA-AUTOLUX on /var/www/html/owncloud/data/autolux type cifs (rw,relatime,vers=1.0,cache=strict,username=guest,domain=JANOSIK,uid=33,forceuid,gid=33,forcegid,addr=192.168.1.40,file_mode=0755,dir_mode=0755,nounix,serverino,mapposix,rsize=61440,wsize=65536,echo_interval=60,actimeo=1)
<Nexiu> what do i wrong?
<arcmass> TJ-: unfortunately, i'm not sure :( i suppose i'll edit that out too
<black_13> what would cause libmpc.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
 * robbmunson avoids obvious answer and shrugs.
<TJ-> black_13: what does this report? "ldconfig -p | grep libmpc.so"
<black_13> libmpc.so.3 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmpc.so.3
<robbmunson> TJ-: possibly looking for it locally you think? (black_13's issue)
<TJ-> black_13: right, and is the software you're running for the i386 architecture (because you don't have the (libc,i386) version installed
<TJ-> earlier... 20:07:10        black_13 | how do you install the 32 bit versions of the mpc libraries
<black_13> yeah the target is 32 bit
<black_13> i actually append :386 on the files and they did not install
<black_13> appended
<TJ-> black_13: so you need to do "sudo apt install libmpc3:i386:
<tessier> tgm4883: I am installing it using apt install ./filebeat-6.2.2-amd64.deb
<TJ-> black_13: if that fails then you first need to add the 32-bit architecture with "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt update"
<TJ-> black_13: after those commands are complete this will work "sudo apt install libmpc3:i386"
<black_13> thanks
<vlad__> I appear to be stuck in a login loop :(
<vlad__> purging and reinstalling nvidia drivers did not help
<kostkon> vlad__, any error messages?
<vlad__> not that I saw
<vlad__> oh wait, I do see one in dmesg
<vlad__> something about version magic
<robbmunson> paste it to us
<robbmunson> !paste | vlad__
<ubottu> vlad__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robbmunson> if you can that is.
<vlad__> I can't paste it, as I'm stuck in the virtual terminal
<kostkon> vlad__, use pastebinit
<kostkon> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<TJ-> vlad__: which Ubuntu release is it?
<vlad__> 16.04
<TJ-> have you checked the ownership of "ls -l $HOME/.Xauthority" is your user account?
<arcmass> TJ-: dang, still no luck :( i'm going to uninstall linuxbrew and remove all the packages it installed; hopefully it'll work after that
<vlad__> xRJsrtFMqB
<arcmass> i think it's a problem with linuxbrew
<arcmass> really should have never installed that
<nacc> arcmass: why did you? (just curious)
<vlad__> ^ that's the pastebinit hash from `dmesg | tail | pastebinit`
<zumba_addict> Good afternoon. I need to be able to compile an old version of squid but I'm getting errors - https://pastebin.com/pjJMXNBP . I tried compiling the same version of openssl and squid-2.6 on Debian and I was able to compile and install it. Where do I start debugging?
<TJ-> vlad__: :) is that at paste.ubuntu.com ?
<nacc> zumba_addict: there's no -ldl in your gcc line
<zumba_addict> I tried the stuff mentioned in this forum but still got the same failure - http://squid-web-proxy-cache.1019090.n4.nabble.com/Squid-3-5-20-compile-issue-td4679602.html
<vlad__> TJ-: yes
<zumba_addict> nacc. Where do I add it? I tried adding it in Makefile specifically on line LDFLAG right before -g last night, it didn't wor
<nacc> zumba_addict: why are you building an old version of squid, or build it at all?
<zumba_addict> because of some politics. We need to keep the old version :(
<nacc> zumba_addict: well, given that -g isn't in that output either, that doesn't make sense
<TJ-> vlad__: you can ignore that; it's the nvidia proprietary module complaining because it isn't built with the compiler that support the spectre vulnerabilities
<nacc> zumba_addict: LDFLAGS != CCFLAGS
<zumba_addict> oh ok. Which do I look for?
<TJ-> vlad__: have you checked the ownership of "ls -l $HOME/.Xauthority" is your user account?
<zumba_addict> looking for CCFLAGS :)
<carpediembaby> Hello, I am having trouble with connecting to some machine through ssh. But it seems it is a dns issue. ping says name or service not known. I am connected to the internet.
<zumba_addict> nacc: it's not in Makefiel. I'll specify it in the command line
<nacc> zumba_addict: i dont' know how squid builds specifically, it's relatively dependent on that
<nacc> zumba_addict: what version do you need and on what OS?
<vlad__> TJ-: yes .Xauthority is fine
<zumba_addict> it's squid 2.6. We have 2.6 but no https support
<TJ-> vlad__: OK, next thing to try is creating a new user and logging in with that. If it works you know the issue is a user-account thing, not systemwide. E.g: "sudo adduser testuser"
<carpediembaby> What could the problem be? I am on ubuntu 17.10. Internet generally seems to be working fine. Just not able to connect to this particular domain (of my work) from this computer. It works from another computer on the same network
<vlad__> TJ-: hm so I found bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1750937 which seems to suggest that the magic thing is real
<zumba_addict> is this right nacc, CCFLAGS="-ldl" make?
<kostkon> launchpad bug 1750937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750937 in xorg (Ubuntu) "4.4.0-116 Kernel update on 2/21 breaks Nvidia drivers (on 14.04 and 16.04) by an insufficient compiler!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750937
<nacc> zumba_addict: ... you really want to run software in production that was last updated in 2009?
<zumba_addict> yes
<nacc> zumba_addict: that's not politics, it's stupid :)
<zumba_addict> we really can't. But i quite agree with you
<TJ-> vlad__: if the module symbols are different nvidia driver won't load; maybe un-blacklist nouveau and use that in the interim?
<nacc> zumba_addict: i'm really not sure -- i'd have to go look at the software and have no interest in doing so
<nacc> zumba_addict: afaict, this isn't an ubuntu support issue
<zumba_addict> k
<nacc> zumba_addict: you're best off asking squid how to build old defunct software, but they're likely to say the same
<nacc> zumba_addict: or ask in #linux or so
<zumba_addict> the reason I brought it up is because i was able to compile.install the same tar.gz in bunselabs distro
<zumba_addict> k
<TJ-> zumba_addict: can't you install a prebuilt package in a container from an Ubuntu release of that year? Using the old-releases.ubuntu.com archive?
<zumba_addict> taht's what we have in production but not ssl https_port support
<zumba_addict> not/no
<TJ-> zumba_addict: Ahhh, I see.
<zumba_addict> and Google specifically Chrome browser is going to start yelling at us if we visit an not-https site
<zumba_addict> in July
<UnregisteredScum> Finally found a nickname that wasn't registered. I just have a question. I'm having some issues with my computer resuming from hibernation and suspend. I've noticed that the SMBUS is listed as UNCLAIMED. Could this be the culprit, and is there a driver package required? The chipset is Intel C226.
<black_13> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; dmesg )"
<UnregisteredScum> Sure. One moment.
<arcmass> nacc: honestly don't remember. i think i was trying to install berkeley-db or node.js... those seem to be the only installed packages in linuxbrew that aren't in apt. i think i had some issues instlaling them with apt
<TJ-> zumba_addict: your compiler command-line is missing, at the end, "-ldl" (dynamic loader)
<memo1> lordcirth_work: Hi friend, you help me this morning.  I have a question regarding the ffmpeg cron job you recommended.  If i want to check first that the disk is almost full prior to delete, how i do it?
<UnregisteredScum> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9bKNtCpJyX/
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: lines 41-43 show there is a kernel module that recognises the device but it hasn't been loaded
<UnregisteredScum> Any idea why that may be?
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: has the PC always had this issue or did it start recently (which amy indicate a kernel upgrade broke it) ?
<UnregisteredScum> Well, it's a new installation of Ubuntu Server 16.04.4. It wasn't upgraded, and I've only just migrated from Windows 10 (where the hibernation and suspend functions worked fine).
<ntz> hello
<ntz> giving to somebody help, I don't have ubuntu, just fast Q:, will ``ls -ltr /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient*'' do what I expect ? eg are in this dir a lease files from dhclient ?
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: OK, so we don't know if it worked or not with earlier kernels. Am I correct in assuming you've very recently upgraded the firmware, presumably for the Spectre microcode fixes?
<kostkon> UnregisteredScum, well hibernation might not be working due to this bug #1743094
<ubottu> bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "[regression] hibernation (freezes on resume) since 4.13.0-25.29" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743094
<UnregisteredScum> When I've used Ubuntu in a "live" capacity to secure erase SSDs, it's always had issues with suspend across multiple computers with different hardware. However, I always assumed this was because it was missing required packages, and disabling any dedicated video cards and using the "nomodeset" flag seemed to do the trick. However, since I am trying to move to Ubuntu permanently on my workstation, it would be fantastic to get it working
<UnregisteredScum> correctly.
<kostkon> UnregisteredScum, i don't know how much of it applies to 16.04 but both releases use the same kernel
<TJ-> kostkon: I don't see mention of that affecting the 4.4 series (it has 4.4.0-116-generic)
<kostkon> TJ-, UnregisteredScum said 16.04.4 i assumed 4.13
<TJ-> kostkon: the dmesg shows the above version ^
<zumba_addict> i'm back. It's working now. I saw they have --with-dl. It worked!
<UnregisteredScum> I have recently upgraded the BIOS to A25, which was recently made available by Dell due to the Spectre vulnerabilities, yeah.
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: the usual cause of suspend/resume issues on Linux is PC firmware bugs in ACPI and we have a workaround that /usually/ works by having Linux pretend to be Windows.
<kostkon> TJ-, yep you are right
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: something for you to read and a possible fix:  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<UnregisteredScum> I'll have a read through the link, thanks.
<ntz> giving to somebody help, I don't have ubuntu, just fast Q:, will ``ls -ltr /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient*'' do what I expect ? eg are in this dir a lease files from dhclient in ubuntu ? thanks
<kostkon> ntz, folder is full of .lease files yes
<ntz> cool, thanks
<ntz> jfyi, customer says, that he can't resolve certain sites ... he has 127.0.1.1 in resolv.conf which is supposed to be dnsmasq imho .. I want him to check the lease file and try directly dig teh.site @ip.address.of.his.dns.as.get.from.dhcp
<demon_> hello
<demon_> please how do I use my ubuntu laptop as wifi hotspot
<demon_> ??
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | demon_
<ubottu> demon_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> ntz: for your info, you can directly get that with "nmcli con show <id> | grep ipv4.dns" where <id> is the active connection shown by "nmcli con show"
<energizer> if i get a keyboard that has the spacebar split into two separate buttons, can i configure the left space to act like control?
<nacc> energizer: depends on if it sends different key codes or not
<energizer> nacc: is it plausible that a keyboard might send two different key codes for the left and right spacebar keys?
<nacc> energizer: i would doubt it would, but it's possible, i guess
<nacc> energizer: i'm not sure if there is a "L_SPACE" keycode anyways
<nacc> and it would need to be recognized as space by default, of course, so I'm not sure
<_Sym_> I would guess no because its probably the same key code.
<ntz> TJ-: thanks, yep, that's also option
<ntz> TJ-: maybe even nicer ``nmcli device show
<ntz> ''
<arcmass> TJ-: thank you so much for all the help! finally uninstalled everything that linuxbrew installed and it compiled!
<TJ-> arcmass: Yay :)
<TJ-> ntz: I've got a one-liner figures it out now; shell piping is wonderful
<ntz> hehe
<l3s7r0z> hi guys
<TJ-> ntz: may as well show it before I forget it so others can use it:   for c in $(nmcli con show --active | tail -n +2 | awk '{print $1}'); do nmcli --fields connection.id,GENERAL.DEFAULT,GENERAL.DEFAULT6 con show $c | awk '$0 ~ /^connection\.id/{IF=$2} /yes$/{print IF}'; done | while read conn; do nmcli --fields IP4.DNS con show  $conn; done
<raidghost> TJ-: How to speedup rsync transfere ?
<raidghost> goes in 55.57MB/s abit slow when its gigabit card
<ntz> TJ-: :D, ain't just easier to do: > nmcli device show | grep DNS
<ntz> IP4.DNS[1]:                             93.153.117.33
<ntz> IP4.DNS[2]:                             93.153.117.17
<ntz> but awesome one-liner
<TJ-> ntz: depends on how many connections are active; I have it in a script /usr/local/bin/nm-show-dns
<Jordan_U> energizer: Now I'm curious what gets sent if you press the left shift then the right spacebar key, then release the left then right space bar. (Could possibly be either keypress, keypress, key release, key release or keypress, key release).
<fecking_installe> i accidentally clicked "erase and install" and then back, have i last all data permanently... i can seem to recover by boot and recovery partition but not an LVM partition
<fecking_installe> is anyone able to help?
<fecking_installe> via testdisk
<TJ-> fecking_installe: provide more context; where did you do this 'clicking' ?
<fecking_installe> the installer
<fecking_installe> on a usb live booted installer for 16.04 desktop
<Jordan_U> fecking_installe: It's probably possible, but likely very difficult. How important is the data that was on the drive? Do you have backups?
<fecking_installe> it's code i could do with having
<fecking_installe> i assumed that would take you to a confirmation screen to be honest, pretty silly
<fecking_installe> ive not tried any of the lvm tools, just a scan with testdisk
<TJ-> fecking_installe: is there any LVM PV recognised on the disk now?
<WorldGenesis[v]> what exactly is LLVM? o.o
<TJ-> fecking_installe: I recall the installer does a --zap to delete old metadata because that used to cause problems
<WorldGenesis[v]> its always an option during install, but never really utilized it
<TJ-> WorldGenesis[v]: LVM, not LLVM - Logical Volume Management
<nacc> WorldGenesis[v]: do you mean LVM or LLVM?
<WorldGenesis[v]> oh ^^ yeah LVM
<Jordan_U> fecking_installe: If you can restore the partition that contained the LV, there's a chance that you will then be able to just "pvscan && lvscan && vgchange -a y" then mount the device from /dev/mapper/ .
<fecking_installe> lol, not talking about compiler middleware here
<fecking_installe> nice, testdisk is saying "no lvm or lvm2 structure"
<fecking_installe> and for some reason it lists the partition twice
<frostschutz> if it's SSD and it got to mkfs, it might have discarded everything
<fecking_installe> it's a nvme m.2 thing
<fecking_installe> but then why the other partitions are still accessible?
<Jordan_U> fecking_installe: s/contained the LV/contained the PV/
<fecking_installe> pvscan reports no matching physical volumes found
<frostschutz> fecking_installe, strings -t d /dev/disk | grep '(LABELONE|# Generated by LVM2 version)' should find possible candidates for partition offsets
<frostschutz> LABELONE at +512 and Generated by at +5000ish from the actual partition offset
<fecking_installe> ok i have a few patches there
<frostschutz> unless it was LUKS encrypted, then you're looking for 'aes-xts-plain64' or something
<fecking_installe> *matchs
<fecking_installe> was not encrypted
<fecking_installe> so i can put these matches + 512 into testdisk and see if it will load the filesystem?
<frostschutz> you can losetup --find --show --read-only --offset=$((LABELONEoffset -512)) /dev/disk and then pvck /dev/loopX
<fecking_installe> ok nice, so i can write a script to pipe the matches of the above command into this one and should find some matches that way?
<frostschutz> start with the ones that are MiB aligned first ... unless it was a very old install
<frostschutz> if it's not even sector aligned, no point in even trying
<fecking_installe> divisible by 1024?
<frostschutz> you can also grep for unique_function_name of your code that you remember... of course, if it's a hundred files, it won't help you
<fecking_installe> ive considered that
<fecking_installe> in the past i find many matches for the same file
<fecking_installe> and it's hard to find which version was most recent
<frostschutz> better than nothing
<frostschutz> good luck
<fecking_installe> also it assumes that the file is not fragmente, but you're right
<fecking_installe> thanks
<fecking_installe> this was a stupid mistake
<fecking_installe> i'd even created an archive of the home directory first, but then jumped the gun because i assumed id be able to see gparted first
<fecking_installe> before it actually erased anything
<fecking_installe> knowing the filename for that wouldn't help?
<frostschutz> not unless you're a filesystem developer and find a stray superblock or something
<frostschutz> even then, probably no
<fecking_installe> the strings | grep command, is it worth running that on the whole device or just the /dev/nvme0m1p3
<fecking_installe> the actual partition itself
<frostschutz> if that partition is wrong then - whole device
<fecking_installe> i dont know if it's wrong, it seems to come right after the one prior
<fecking_installe> at least as reported by testdisk
<frostschutz> well, if it was right, you'd already be seeing your lvm after vgscan / lvdisplay
<fecking_installe> i see
<frostschutz> if the installer didn't flatten it :)
<fecking_installe> i have hopes for the method you described, i'll get to it, thanks again
<fecking_installe> im hoping it just started on the inital steps
<frostschutz> flattening it kinda is the initial step :-/
<fecking_installe> hm
<frostschutz> anyhow, good luck
<memo1> hi, i have a question, if i want to create a service (systemd) it supports redirects, like </dev/null >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<UnregisteredScum> TJ, does both /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg both need to be updated, or does /etc/default/grub suffice? Taking a look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg says that it is auto generated, yet your script appears to be modify it.
<UnregisteredScum> Additionally, should the value also be set for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or just GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: only /etc/default/grub ... the script /checks/ /boot/grub/grub.cfg got the expected changes
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: the script is completely accurate, don't try to 2nd-guess it :)
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: update-grub concatenates GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX + GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT for the default menuentrys, but doesn't use _DEFAULT for recovery entries
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: so settings in _DEFAULT only get applied to defualt entries, not all. We want acpi_osi applied to all entries
<UnregisteredScum> OK, thank you for the explanation, much appreciated.
<UnregisteredScum> I'm going to give it a try in a moment and see how it goes. Looks like Windows 2013 (8.1) was the last version supported by the DSDT.
<prophecy04> does anyone here know how to find all gems that uses gem?
<nacc> prophecy04: do you mean for ruby?
<et09> is there a good media player besides vlc that'll let me navigate tree-wise at an arbitrary point in the filesystem like vlc does?
<N3X15> Been having trouble with Firefox in Ubuntu apparently reversing left-click and middle-click behaviours, however, I'd like to see if this extends to other applications.  Is there a tool for seeing what keypress/mouse click events are triggered?
<N3X15> I am on xenial, by the way
<nacc> N3X15: xev
<pstone> N3X15: Settings / Hardware / Mouse and Touchpad / Test Your Settings (upper right corner of the window)
<avro> can any one teach me how to change plymouth in ubuntu mate
<N3X15> Looks like my settings are correct, nacc, thanks
<N3X15> pstone, KDE desktop. :P
<pstone> N3X15: Ah! :-D
<avro> can any one help?\
<prophecy04> no.  some gems are not from ruby
<prophecy04> I was wondering if I can find a repository of gems for gem
<avro> what?
<prophecy04> to install, that is
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | avro
<ubottu> avro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guiverc> what version of ubuntu-mate avro
<guiverc> avro doco can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth , though this will probably be more useful https://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen  (not all plymouth screens may work with all versions)
<TJ-> guiverc: avro left 15 minutes ago
<diogenes74> >tfw
<UnregisteredScum> No luck. Resuming from hibernate simply reboots the computer like it's just been powered on (i.e. doesn't resume the session), and suspend is unresponsive and doesn't appear to even provide power to the USB devices, requiring a hard shutdown. Should I reinstall with 17.10.1 or 18.04 beta and see if that improves the situation?
<UnregisteredScum> Additionally, the SMBUS is still listed as UNCLAIMED.
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: next thing I'd recommend is trying the latest mainline kernel in case a bug has been fixed
<TJ-> !mainline " UnregisteredScum
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> !mainline | UnregisteredScum
<ubottu> UnregisteredScum: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: and, luckily, I have a a script for that, too!  http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<UnregisteredScum> Ha ha, you're a machine! Thanks, I'll take a look.
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: run without options it fetches and installs the latest release-candidate version. With a version passed on the command-line it fetches that. with "-l" it'll list all available versions, latest last
#ubuntu 2018-03-16
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: I generally create the directory $HOME/Downloads/kernels/ and run it there; it'll create sub-dirs for each kernel version it fetches
<UnregisteredScum> Do I have to chmod it as executable to get it to run? Keeps giving me a "command not found" error.
<bigMouth1ommie> will the current ltr installer work with the hp model 14-am052nr
<UnregisteredScum> OK, it's working now. Should I just go the latest (i.e. 4.16-rc5)?
<TJ-> UnregisteredScum: yes, just so you have a Yes/No answer as to whether it's fixed
<UnregisteredScum> OK. I'll give it a try and report back. Thanks for the help thus far.
<guiverc> bigMouthCommie, i guess so, I see questions on the model in askubuntu (not related to install)
<bigMouthCommie> can you link the discussion guiverc
<guiverc> bigMouthCommie, just search (i used duckduck), two for 17.10 though and not 16.04 LTS  (if you meant the lts)
<bigMouthCommie> thanks
<rud0lf> how do i change the computer/host name? (the thing after @ in terminal)
<rud0lf> it's on vps, so i don't want to break something
<TJ-> rud0lf: edit /etc/hostname or use the 'hostname' command (see 'man hostname' )
<rud0lf> thanks
<Bashing-om> rud0lf: manpage says to use hostnamectl : ' man hostnamectl ' IF you are on systemd .
<rud0lf> if it's 16.04 server, will it be systemd ?
<rud0lf> sorry newbie on VPS thing
<donofrio__> how do I rollback packages (or at least be able to track down what is causing terminal's to "crash" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DYDHHSHTW9/
<Bashing-om> rud0lf: Yes, 16.04 is systemd . Be aware I have played about with hostnamectl and not gotten the results I wanted .
<donofrio__> that paste was from tail -n25 /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<GoopAway> Is Lubuntu officially supported?
<GoopAway> Is there a Lubuntu channel? Can I talk about it here?
<guiverc> GoopAway, yep. it's an official flavor of Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> GoopAway: Yes, yes, and yes .
<guiverc> fyi: there is also #lubuntu
<GoopAway> I tested Lubuntu on a really old PC, using the "Try Lubuntu without installing" and it performed very well for web browsing. If I install the OS and select the option "install 3rd party software", should I expect about the same performance as the live boot from a flash drive?
<guiverc> you should expect better performance than 'live'
<donofrio__> ssd is faster than usb live
<donofrio__> GoopAway, if you install that it will only be for that livecd-session
<GoopAway> I don't have an SSD. It's a mechanical
<donofrio__> what I mean is your in a livecd loopbackfs you can remove and install things but the os needs to be installed somewhere and older hard driver are slower than running everything in ram
<kostkon> GoopAway, "install 3rd party software" will not add any additional long running processes that will eat extra cpu/ram
<TJ-> GoopAway: if by 'flash drive' you mean a USB 2.0 connected flash-memory storage device, installing to a fixed spinning disk will be much faster to read/write from/to the storage
<donofrio__> you want old, I'm chatting here now on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q2f6Zpy5vx/ (ducking for cover)
<kostkon> donofrio__, interesting setup. what exactly is it
<kostkon> donofrio__, oh yeah mac g5
<GoopAway> Yeah, my poor and cheap grandfather has a crappy old computer that is running a copy of Windows 7, which someone didn't give him with a license (or an illegal edition of it), and there's a crap load of pop-ups, and he doesn't do anything but GMail and YouTube, so I'm trying to get him into Lubuntu.
<thiras> hello. I've installed snap of skype. got properity nvidia drivers
<thiras> i got no error on terminal but it simply doesnt start
<thiras> any idea?
<thiras> at least how can i get the error?
<bazhang> thiras why not try in #snappy
<thiras> good idea
<Slade> whats the best way to get a list of mac addresses on a machine
<TJ-> Slade: of the host's interfaces?
<TJ-> Slade: "ip link show | awk '/link\/ether/{print $2}'"   to see the MAC addresses of neighbours/ARP "ip neigh show"
<thiras> it really doesn't seem to me universal. :( i cannot get even simple error log wtih that pre mature snap package
<Slade> TJ-, yea
<Slade> something keeps stealing an ip address on the network
<Slade> quite irritating
<pragmaticenigma> Slade: Something have a static IP set once upon a time conflicting with the DHCP pool?
<Slade> pragmaticenigma, hum, something that used to be dhcp assigned maybe thats now conflicting with a static
<TJ-> Static assignments should be outside the pool range
<Slade> they are. i had to shrink the pool range
<pragmaticenigma> Slade, it's something that comes to mind. If you didn't do any recent network reconfig with your DHCP server (modem/router). It's my best guess why you might have an IP conflict.
<Slade> and the ip conflict is coming from the same ubuntu machine.. somehow
<TJ-> Slade: same Ubuntu machine as what?
<TJ-> Slade: you mean there are multiple DHCP requests from the same host for a single IP providing different MAC addresses?
<Slade> so some machines can connect to the ubuntu machine and some cant. the ones that can see a mac address ending in 33.. the ones that cant see f7.. both ping ok
<TJ-> Slade: something has MAC randomisation enabled?
<pragmaticenigma> Slade: the other possibility is that a device that was DHCP is still requesting and getting the IP address it was assigned that was in the old DHCP pool. Changing the subnet of the network might force all DHCP devices to pull fresh IPs
<Slade> no, its the same machine, if i unplug the machine, both pings die
<TJ-> Slade: well, identify the OUI of each MAC address and correlate that to the ethernet chipset
<Slade> i did the ip link show, and i dont see the f7 anywhere in there
<TJ-> Slade: that should help identify which hosts have the hardware e.g. https://macvendorlookup.com/
<Slade> this might be why we failed to get docker working without crazy sadness
<TJ-> Slade: is the Ubuntu system also hosting full-fat containers or VMs (with their own ethernet interfaces)
<Slade> no
<Slade> just a random dell desktop formated with the latest ubuntu on it
<pragmaticenigma> ooo, that sounds complex
<Jakethepython> Hello Room i am trying to SCP into a server and it is saying No directory
<Slade> yea. i dont get it
<ManxPies> How Do I get A Spotify Icon (from the Spotify snap) in my menu ?
<Slade> ugh. i bet its this crapstain of a cable modem.
<bazhang> ManxPies, did you try in #snappy yet
<Slade> yea. the mac address is 1 number off from the cable modem/router
<ManxPies> bazhang: No, thank-you (I didn't think anyone was awake there).
<TJ-> Slade: have you used arping to target each address?
<Slade> no. not sure what that'll tell me now that i know what it is
<TJ-> Slade: ahhh, so the router is taking an IP being given out via DHCP ?
<pragmaticenigma> Jakethepython: can you post the entire error, or pastbin the output for us to take a look? (Please remove any sensitive info before posting)
<Slade> no, its taking an ip thats statically assigned
<TJ-> Slade: the IP address statically assigned to the Ununtu host is being taken by the router ?
<Slade> apparently
<Jakethepython> scp CH\ PRECISION/ jacob@192.168.1.50: /media/raid/CHP
<Slade> but only on some connections
<Jakethepython> /media/raid/CHP: No such file or directory
<pragmaticenigma> ManxPies, these support rooms often appear dead, but their are helpful people waiting for your question. Just ask your question there and when someone sees it they'll respond
<TJ-> Slade: you said earlier you shrank the DHCP pool range; did you restart the dhcp service/the router after doing that?
<Slade> dhcp is being handled by the router, and yes its been rebooted
<TJ-> Slade: and, is the router issuing private IP addresses or an public subnet ?
<Slade> 192.168.0.*
<Slade> (not my favourite)
<TJ-> Slade: sounds like either a configuration problem or a bug in the router then
<Slade> yea. sadly only the internet provider can access
<TJ-> Slade: which IP address is it?
<Slade> .4
<Jakethepython> that is all it gives me
<Mothafunk> Hi all ...brand new to irc! here nice to meet you
<TJ-> Slade: and what have you set the pool range to?
<Slade> dhcp 11-255
<Slade> err 254
<Slade> that was my request, and it seems to be obeying
<guiverc> Mothafunk, this is a support channel, not for conversations unless the talk is related to Ubuntu support
<pragmaticenigma> Jakethepython: take a look at "man scp" I don't think your arguments are correct
<pragmaticenigma> !language | guiverc
<ubottu> guiverc: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> Slade: by 'request' you mean you asked the ISP to set that, and your observations seem to show it starts allocating with .11 for DHCP LAN clients?
<pragmaticenigma> sorry guiverc
<Slade> TJ-, inded
<guiverc> np
<TJ-> Slade: If you take .4 off the ubuntu host does the router respond to the .4 address? can you use nmap to scan what services it is offering?
<Slade> if i unplug the .4 machine, all pings to .4 timeout
<TJ-> Slade: but you'd need to clear the ARP/neighbour cache if you just pull the plug, so it can be rediscovered
<TJ-> else other machines may well be trying to contact the unplugged MAC
<Slade> no, i have 2 test machines. 1 constantly pinging the 33 (correct) mac, and the other f7(router) mac..  when i unplug both die
<Jakethepython> Even w/ the recursive option it still says directory not found on the remote side
<pragmaticenigma> Jakethepython, There is appears to be a space between the server name and your path. Remove the space after the colon and try again?
<guiverc> Mothafunk, if you want to talk about Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-discuss , if you want to talk about other topics, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jakethepython> Uhg i feel dumb its working
<pragmaticenigma> Jakethepython, it happens to us all
<Jakethepython> thank you
<TJ-> Slade: pinging... you mean you're using arping ?
<Slade> No. Pinging the ip
<Slade> TJ-: I appreciate you thinking this through with me. It's weird
<TJ-> Slade: you've confused me; how can you be pinging based on the MAC address? are you pinging different IP addresses, or the same one?
<Slade> 2 machines sitting side by side show different Mac addresses for the same ip
<TJ-> Slade: ahhhh!! OK, that makes some sense, despite weirdness :)
<TJ-> Slade: does the Ubuntu host being pinged have multiple physical interfaces
<Slade> 1 wireless (not connected different Mac address). 1 Ethernet. It's connected with the 33 address
<TJ-> Slade: 1. Any VLANs involved?  2. Are both test hosts in the same 192.168.0.0/24 sub-net ?
<tharkun> Good $DAY. I have a xenial machne running but I am trying to  update it andI get Reading package lists... Error! \ E: Encountered a section with no Package: header \ E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_main_binary-amd64_Packages \ E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<TJ-> Slade: I'm wondering if there's some proxy-arp going on
<Slade> I can ask any vlans.
<TJ-> Slade: and 3. are all hosts directly connected to the router by cable?
<Slade> Some are cable some are wireless. There is no pattern to who sees it correctly.  I can clear the arp cache on a machine and it will get the other address
<pragmaticenigma> tharkun, sometimes your update conincides with a mirror update. give it some time and try again later. I usually recommended waiting 24 hours before trying again
<Bashing-om> tharkun: ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partialsudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt update ' should fix .
<TJ-> Slade: what is the make/model of the router?
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks Bashing-om ... i just noticed it was a local file conflict for them
<tharkun> pragmaticenigma: Thanks
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: Personally, I have a bad tunnel vision affliction :)
<netsrot> Hi, I just updated and now the firefox icon is huge in pavucontrol. What went wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> tharkun, take a look at Bashing-om 's suggestion
<Slade> TJ-: Technicolor tc8715d
<netsrot> I'm using artful amd64.
<TJ-> Slade: I'm wondering if you've got a compromised/malicious process on the LAN spoofing the MAC
<Bashing-om> tharkun: correct " pt/lists/partialsudo mkdir " to be pt/lists/partial ; sudo mkdir .........
<Slade> It's just 1 digit away from routers mac. And it dies as soon as I unplugged the real..
<Slade> Maybe tho
<pragmaticenigma> netsrot, there have been a few reports of the icon becoming larger after the update to firefox is installed. sometimes logging out and back in will correct it. I know someone here had the same issue last night, I wasn't able to stay long enough to see the fix :-(
<pragmaticenigma> netsrot, hopefully someone saw or knows how to fix it.
<tharkun> Bashing-om: E: flAbsPath on /var/lib/dpkg/status failed - realpath (2: No such file or directory)
<netsrot> pragmaticenigma: thanks. I tried rebooting but it didn't help.
<TJ-> Slade: is the host you're pinging configured to be in the router's DMZ?
<Slade> No
<Slade> Least it shouldn't be
<Bashing-om> tharkun: Ouch ! what shows ' ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/status ' ? It contains all the data dpkg requires to update and uninstall packages.
<tharkun> Bashing-om: hmm fixed it I had rename the status file as .bad I had forgotten about that. Thanks for the information.
<Bashing-om> tharkun: :) // All good now ?
 * madmangunr2 shakes fist at phone *play nice!
<tharkun> Bashing-om: Downloading all the updates now. like 500MB
<Slade> TJ-: I can't think of anything specific to the Ubuntu install that would do this either. Has to be that router
<pragmaticenigma> netsrot, it's a common issue... most I've seen have found a copy of the icon and placed it in the icon folder in /usr/share/pixmaps/ ... though I'm not 100% how it works
<pragmaticenigma> This article might get you in the right direction netsrot : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310093
<TJ-> Slade: I've been reading the router manual. Nowhere does it show an ability to alter the DHCP server range or sub-net, *but* it does show the ability to statically reserve an IP to a MAC address. I'm wondering if that whatever changes the ISP made accidentially configured a router MAC address for the reserved range, and it's kernel ebtables or possibly iptables, is causing the response to appear to come from
<TJ-> the router (MAC)
<TJ-> Slade: s/reserved range/reserved IP address (.4) /
<Slade> Hmm
<TJ-> Slade: to confirm, you have no access whatever to the router web admin ?
<Slade> Correct
<TJ-> Slade: is that because you don't have the password, is is there no port 80 service offered ?
<TJ-> s/is is/ or is /
<TJ-> Slade: I'm trying to get an idea of how customised the firmware of your router might be compared to the manual I'm reading
<Slade> No password
<TJ-> Slade: the best explanation I can think of is there's some layer 2 bridging configured in the router (which could cause the router to respond to ARP requests with the MAC address of it's own interface in some circumstances)
<phoenix_firebrd> is it safe to install duckduckgo firefox browser extension?
<Slade> I'm wondering if it's related to another network problem I'm having
<madmangunr2> oh god i feel dirty, powerline shell win 10 bash *shudders
<Slade> Network printers .2 .3 report themselves as offline randomly
<madmangunr2> and throw in a dash of vcxsrv to run all my apps..   *damn you windows
<TJ-> Slade: can you correlate this in respect of devices on wireless vs wired? Because that's the obvious point at which a bridge interface is often used where the bridge ports are the ethernet interfaces and the wireless interfaces
<bazhang> madmangunr2, lets keep the random chatter elsewhere please
<Slade> No correlation
<Slade> Also. Seems like no ipv6 issues
<madmangunr2> *and arch and ubuntu do play nice using the smae encrypted home directories.
<madmangunr2> Off topic :)
<mib_0rmpis> hi
<supernovah> Hey is there anything wrong with installing a precise package on xenial?
<mib_0rmpis> ive got feedback for tutorial https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-ubuntu-on-windows#4
<mib_0rmpis> can i leave it here?
<supernovah> Actually does anyone have any hints on where to find a ppa that will have an older version of something - I have something specific in mind but I'd like to know how you find these ppas...
<dax> mib_0rmpis: https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/issues would work better, if you found something that needs changing
<guiverc> supernovah, possibly depends on the package.  it may make calls (using APIs) to libs/et.al. that have changed, but more likely will be okay.  (if dpkg/apt handles is used to install, it should be handle such differences if packaged correctly) - note: opinion only
<supernovah> guiverc: ye
<supernovah> I uninstalled a pakage on my system that was at version 6.1.0.dfsg.1-5 according to dpkg, so I built and installed an older version of it and ran sudo make install after, now I see the original package version in dpkg --list | grep texinfo still
<supernovah> as in I built and installed 4.13, but this modern version seems to still be installed
<guiverc> supernovah, if you installed it from tarball (or anything outside of dpkg/apt-get/..) it won't be known on the dpkg/apt database - why it'll not report it.
<supernovah> guiverc: how do I inform the system about it then
<supernovah> symlink in /usr/bin?
<supernovah> guiverc: and no its not a tarball, its source built with gcc 4.6
<supernovah> Because 4.6 seemed to be around the same time as this legacy version
<guiverc> i can't help you there; i've only bothered to ensure programs run easily; then document (so I have a trail when i/someone forgets) and move on...  - sources compiled are what i meant with tarball (ie. .tar.gz|bz)
<supernovah> guiverc: yea I realised that... but for some reason it becomes hard to find current software in the future... I don't get it, always end up having to rebuild old stuff
<Slade> TJ-: I'm giving up for the night. Maybe a clear head tomorrow will help. Thanks for the assistance
<starfalls> what is a "tracert" command for linux
<francisvgarcia_> traceroute
<guiverc> tracert?  or do you mean traceroute?  - `man traceroute` tells me it "prints the route packets trace to network host"
<dax> mtr is pretty good too
<starfalls> thanks guys
<rehmat> hlo
<rehmat> i am new on this channel
<rehmat> may God bless you all
<Bashing-om> rehmat: Welcome to ubuntu support . You have a question ?
<rehmat> no sir.....i dont have any question
<Bashing-om> reorder_: Great ... non-support and general ubunbu chat is in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<theorchid> Anyone have a laptop with 7700HQ cpu and discrete nvidia gpu?
<theorchid> when I put prime profile to use intel GPU it doesn't work
<Bashing-om> theorchid: Ask your real questiom, You will get a better response :)
<theorchid> Bashing-om, my question is why doesn't the intel GPU work when I enable it from Nvidia Settings app
<theorchid> it says log out and log back in, then X won't load when I do
<Bashing-om> theorchid: wayland as the DE ? Then no workie .
<theorchid> does lubuntu 17.10 use wayland?
<Bashing-om> theorchid: yes .. by default unless you have changed to Xorg . ( then one can install the proprietary driver ) .
<krytarik> No, it does not.
<Bashing-om> theorchid: What reports terminal command ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<theorchid> I'm not in Linux now... I'll have to reboot to check
<theorchid> but the proprietary driver works, only switching to the intel gpu doesn't work
<Bashing-om> theorchid: Might check that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is sane . We can check further when you have it booted up .
<matthew2> Hello I have a web server question.  Does CGI have to be formally invoked or enabled, and can I use bash as the CGI script?
<Saint_Philomena> Sorry about the question... but it is safe install "steam" in linux?! give root to steam install the .deb... i dont trust much steam privacy...
<Lurchy> hey all
<nacc> Saint_Philomena: steam is avaiable from ubuntu directly (in multiverse)
<Saint_Philomena> nacc it is safe to have steam in root?
<nacc> Saint_Philomena: i don't understand your question
<luxio> Saint_Philomena: you should generally avoid running programs as root unless it's absolutely necessary
<nacc> Saint_Philomena: installing something *as* root does not mean it runs as root
<Saint_Philomena>  ohhh ok so if i install the software in one user account only for games the program only run with user account
<Saint_Philomena> "run the program" i want to say
<Saint_Philomena> ok thank you
<exit70> hi, is it possible to get package list of files from apt-cache(1) or apt(1)?
<exit70> i know "dpkg -L" need something for uninstalled packages
<nacc> exit70: apt-file is what you want
<exit70> i see. i don't like it needs an extra database though.
<nacc> exit70: ok
<nacc> exit70: well, not sure what you want, dpkg can't know about uninstalled packages
<var> Hello ! Anyone there?
<exit70> nacc: yeah correct let me check the source of apt-file
<guiverc> var, if you have a ubuntu support question, please just ask it (on a single line).  if someone in the room knows the answer, they will answer it.  a response may awhile, please be patient
<guiverc> :s/may awhile/may take awhile/ sorry
<var> Ok, thanks, I just tested polari
<exit70> nacc: thx for mentioning apt-file
<guiverc> var, tested polari?  sorry but I don't see a [support] question?
<nacc> exit70: np, it's the simplest option
<var> guiverc, Sorry, I just take a look.
<guiverc> var, if you want to talk about ubuntu please try #ubuntu-discuss (another room), if you want to talk about other things you could use #ubuntu-offtopic (it requires freenode registration), but this room is support only.
<var> Ok, thanks.
<bU1337Pr00f> Hi! Anyone on?
<guiverc> bU1337Pr00f, if you have a question, please just ask it (this is a ubuntu support room). if someone knows the answer, they'll reply. please be patient waiting for response
<bU1337Pr00f> Great, Iǘe been having issues getting my surround sound to work.
<bU1337Pr00f> I am running Ubuntu 17.10 on a maybe 6 year old Dell Inspiron Tower with a Celeron class CPU with 2GiB of RAM. I have everything running through the onboard HDMI port running to a Visio 4k which routs audio to the ARC.
<bU1337Pr00f> I know that the surround sound works. It works with Windows 10 just fine. Iǘe gone in and changed the default channels in the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf file from 2 to 6 channels, I used pavucontrol to make sure that the right setup was picked and in the sound settings.
<bU1337Pr00f> Iǘe been searching through Stack Exchange, the Ubuntu documentation, etc. & I just can seam to find the right way to get it to work.
<bU1337Pr00f> I also tried to get it to work through my laptop, but alas it too was only able to do stereo
<bunnyman> hey guys
<bU1337Pr00f> Howdy
<bunnyman> how are you guys doing tonight?
<Espopore> bunnyman, i am doing well; and you?
<bunnyman> I'm in a melancholic state
<bU1337Pr00f> Thereś a plant for that.
<bunnyman> but enjoying the night listening to some jazz
<bU1337Pr00f> Anybody know of any fun channels to lurk on?
<bunnyman> i havn't been on here in years so now i'm curious
<bunnyman> 2
<bU1337Pr00f_01> Hello?
<warty> hello
<warty> does anyone know how to get 4.10s repos working
<dax> replace the server name in the sources.list file that comes with it, with http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bunnyman> i'm out guys talk to you tomorrow thanks
<warty> thanks a lot dax!
<bU1337Pr00f> Does anyone know how to get surround sound working?
<SwedeMike> bU1337Pr00f: elaborate more on what you're trying to do.
<warty> i tried to run sudo apt-get update on 4.10 and got this "Get:1 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages [483kB]
<warty> Ign http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Release
<warty> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<warty> " any ideas on what to do?
<bU1337Pr00f> SwedeMike, i am trying to get 5.1 surround sound to work. Already went into settings and enabled it in the sound settings oannel, changed the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf file so default is 6 instead of 2. Used pavucontrol as well but evey time i test the speakers only the stereo channels will output sound. This happens on my laptop as well.
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have xenial install. on login, it says there are updates to be installed. when I run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade it doesn't address them. how do I go about it ?
<guiverc> Haris, try `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`  (upgrade has more restrictions on what can be upgraded than dist-upgrade - refer `man`)
<Haris> I'm not looking to upgrade from xenial to art/ful
<Haris> just to upgrade a few pkgs on xenial
<guiverc> Haris, that'd require a release-upgrade ... try it and it'll ask for permission and you can see what it upgrades - ie. confirm it includes the packages you have held..
<guiverc> from `man apt-get` is the following "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and
<guiverc>            it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the expense of less important ones if necessary.
<Guest13604> when i try to chroot into my root dir from a live 16.04 cd..trying to recover boot... i get this error chroot: failed to run command 'bin/bash' no such file or dir
<Haris> hmm
<SwedeMike> bU1337Pr00f: surround sound output to what?
<genewitch> how do i tell ubuntu not to update the kernel?
<genewitch> but still do apt upgrade for everything else normally?
<SwedeMike> bU1337Pr00f: via HDMI? 6 discrete analogue outputs? TOSLINK?
<EriC^^> !pinning | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<genewitch> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<SwedeMike> bU1337Pr00f: anyhow, you can look into the xbmc/kodi setup guides for this, there is a lot of help there. Generally on recent ubuntus, you should be able to set this up mostly just within pulseaudio. But it's important to thoose the correct output device, so you dont get default-stereo-via-hdmi instead of hdmi-dolbydigital-passthrough for instance.
<genewitch> what's the kernel package called? i always forget
<EriC^^> genewitch: linux-image-generic is the metapackage
<genewitch> if i apt-mark hold linuximage-generic that should stop it from upgrading?
<EriC^^> genewitch: yup
<genewitch> I've been having major problems with the spectre patches slowing down VMs that shouldn't even need spectre patching
<EriC^^> genewitch: linux-image-generic *
<genewitch> thanks for your help
<EriC^^> genewitch: also you can hold the headers as well, linux-headers-generic
<genewitch> yeah this keyboard misses dashes, i got it correct on the CLI. and good plan
<cyyber> Hello, I tried installing gcc-5 g++-5 on Ubuntu 17.10, but it installed gcc v5.5 . I am looking to install gcc v5.4 on Ubuntu17.10
<lotuspsychje> !latest | cyyber
<ubottu> cyyber: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> cyyber: we reccomend using package versions, specificly for your ubuntu version
<cyyber> @lotuspsychje there is some project, that can only be compiled with gcc v5.4
<lotuspsychje> cyyber: try !backports if you really need it?
<cyyber> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotuspsychje> cyyber: this project you need, did you check if its available on the ubuntu repos?
<cyyber> @lotuspsychje its cryptonote-util
<peter22> hello folks :-)
<peter22> does anybody know a good application for linux for seeing which devices with IP-Addresses are in a Wifi?
<lotuspsychje> peter22: nmap is a good ip scanner, not sure about wifi part
<peter22> lotuspsychje thank you, will try that out :-)
<lotuspsychje> peter22: whats your purpose exactly?
<peter22> in my wifi there are many appletvs and i d like to know the ip address of each
<peter22> :-)
<lotuspsychje> !info linssid | peter22 not tested myself
<ubottu> peter22 not tested myself: linssid (source: linssid): graphical wireless scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9-3 (artful), package size 277 kB, installed size 904 kB
<peter22> ubottu lotuspsychje thank you!! i ll try that
<ubottu> peter22: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peter22> :-)
<guiverc> peter22, i've used `airomon-ng` etc to scan - found in aircrack-ng package (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aircrack-ng)
<indistylo> my Ubuntu VM instance is still running but I am not able to do SSH. what could be the plausible reason, I tried doing ssh -vvv {Host_name} it dont go beyond debug2: ssh_connect_direct: needpriv 0
<asklah> hi, does anyone have problems with zram under Ubuntu 16.04?
<asklah> For a few weeks my system is like unusable when swaps to the zram.
<vlt> Because that sounds like an extremely stupid idea.
<tga> greetings, on xubuntu, if starting i3 instead of xfsession, all my gtk settings seem to be ignored (lxappearance saves things correctly in .gtkrc-2.0 and .config/gtk-3.0)
<tga> does anyone happen to know what could cause that or what I am missing?
<atllknox> up
<tmm88> heyho
<tmm88> good morning
<tmm88> is there any special settings
<tmm88> for improving life battery in ubuntu
<tmm88> on laptops
<tmm88> ?
<tmm88> i see my laptop heating up a lot
<tmm88> and i guess that's battery
<tmm88> because cpu is under 5 percent
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | tmm88
<ubottu> tmm88: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<kevr> blueman is giving me an error about Typelib for xlib version '2.0' not found
<jay__> Mozilla keeps crashing on Ubuntu Mate. Anyone have a easy fix ?
<kevr> How can I uninstall everything except for core?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<lotuspsychje> !mini | kevr
<ubottu> kevr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kevr> on an existing install
<lotuspsychje> kevr: i think its gonna be hard purging all kinds of stuff
<ShriHari> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lotuspsychje> kevr: better try the way around start basic, and buildup how you need it?
<kevr> o_O
<kevr> no, i can't reinstall it
<lotuspsychje> kevr: mass purge from terminal then? sudo apt purge vlc rar smplayer..
<ozbrk> hi people
<ozbrk> I'm backing up my windows as a disc image from control pannel. I want to install ubuntu for try. Can I come back to windows with that disc image if anything goes wrong?
<ozbrk> also I need a little further information about UEFI install my specs are: i7-7700HQ, GTX 950M, 8Gig RAM, 256 GB SSD
<neure> ozbrk, have you considered dual booting?
<ozbrk> neure: no. Windows 10 installation in this system is UEFI and as far as I read documents it is a little complicated to install Ubuntu with UEFI aswell
<ozbrk> neure: plus my hdd is almost full
<ozbrk> neure: sorry my ssd is almost full
<neure> is it laptop?
<ozbrk> neure: a gaming laptop accutaly
<neure> i installed ubuntu alongside windows 10 with uefi
<neure> didnt have any issues
<ducasse> ozbrk: uefi should not hinder dualbooting
<neure> but if you have ssd full then you would need to make space. external storage might be a good idea
<neure> where are you putting the image anyway?
<ozbrk> an external 1TB storage
<neure> ssd drives on laptops are often upgradable
<ozbrk> neure: my friend I don't wanna mention this but they are a little overpriced in my country
<neure> I understand
<neure> about restoring the disc image, i think it is windows question, not something #ubuntu can answer
<neure> i would have backed up the data in a way easy to access, not sure if disc image is such thing, and reinstall windows instead
<neure> if needed
<neure> but image restore should work i think
<neure> at least it sounds like it should :P
<neure> if you install ubuntu, then you need usb stick prepared with/for uefi
<neure> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ozbrk> windows has a little bit too much features that I don't need to be there
<ozbrk>  If you're dual-booting with another OS, the two OSes' boot modes should match. Most computers that ship with Windows 8 and later use UEFI to boot that OS, so this configuration dictates use of UEFI mode when installing and booting Ubuntu.   That is what scares me
<neure> it is not scary
<neure> ubuntu boots fine in uefi as well
<neure> i had windows 10 installation, in bios mode, and i converted that to uefi intentionally before installing ubuntu
<neure> "In your firmware, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). If you have Windows 8+, also disable Fast Startup."
<neure> that worth nothing though
<neure> I suppose disabling fast startup in windows is pointless if you are going to erase the whole disc
<ozbrk> in hdd era there as nothing to prepare before a good installation
<ozbrk> I kinda missed those days :(
<neure> i dont see any difference hdd vs ssd
<ozbrk> ok so worth to try I guess. I will try to install ubuntu on dualboot after that backup completes
<ozbrk> if anything goes wrong I still have my complete windows backup on my hand
<neure> to me it has happened once that windows has updated boot and wiped grub, but i dont think this is specific to uefi
<neure> running ubuntu installer again in that case helps
<ozbrk> I need to make space
<ducasse> ozbrk: free space from within windows before booting the installer
<frost9990_> hi
<EriC^^> hello frost9990_
<frost9990_> hey eric
<frost9990_> wasssup @eric
<frost9990_> Am searching for a user (ev0x) old friend of mine in irc
<cimmerian39>  off-topic
<cimmerian39> hi all
<cimmerian39> the mplayer is the best option foir xubuntu??
<cimmerian39> for:)
<ozbrk> oh my. After deleting my samsung backup files 50GB space have cleared
<BluesKaj> also mpv
<ozbrk> I have no idea why I did so many backups as an android user all of my data on my sd card after all
<neure> sd cards tend to die
<neure> dont use them as only storage
<neure> having tool which removes duplicate files is also a good idea
<neure> i used to copy sd card contents to computer without deleting files from the sd card, you do that a few times you end up with lots of duplicates ..
<ozbrk> neure: I know but making so many backups is pointless. One backup that keep updated is shoulsd be enough
<neure> indeed
<neure> also be sure to clear up tmp folders in windows, there are several of those
<cimmerian39> so there is a live here for a moment i just think im on the Mars:)
<neure> even the trashcan can end up with lots of files :P
<cimmerian39> ;)
<ozbrk> in windows we used to use DOCUMENTS for just DOCUMENTS...
<neure> Ubuntu has Documents as well :P
<neure> I dont know why
<ozbrk> who in the right mind came up with that idea to use that folder as an installattion folder I wonder
<ozbrk> in win10 all of the programs are storing their data on documents folder
<neure> not quite all but many yes and it is a mess
<cimmerian39> strange qestion on a linux forum:)
<ozbrk> cimmerian39: just arguing not asking though
<cimmerian39> ok ok :)
<cimmerian39> ozbrk maybe you know good player for xubuntu
<cimmerian39> mplayer or vlc
<neure> tias
<guiverc> cimmerian39, you mentioned mplayer on xubuntu? for what?  mp3, movies? ..
<cimmerian39> movies for mp3 i have audacious:)
<guiverc> (also version of Xubuntu?)
<cimmerian39>  but just amoment i upgrade distro:)
<guiverc> yeah I like audacious for music too..
<cimmerian39> eariel i have 16.04
<cimmerian39> version of xubuntu
<ozbrk> cimmerian39: well I used to use VLC wich handels all of the data
<ozbrk> cimmerian39: since I'm a spotify user no need to worry about music for me
<guiverc> for video on xubuntu 16.04, I tend to use vlc.  I've lately been using mpv quite a bit too, but mostly vlc  (mpv is for more recent versions; why I asked version)
<xw_> help people... sound doesn't work on HDMI... Graphic card is ATI sx470
<cimmerian39> i heard a loot good words about spotify
<xw_> pardon... RX470
<ozbrk> cimmerian39: it is and it is not sucks on linux like too many people claimed to be. They just don't give too much credit their linux development as expected
<ozbrk> cimmerian39: since windows part is way more important for developers and making their paychecks
<cimmerian39> well i dont think linux is sucks i think the linux is for smart  and patient people when they see black window wit command line and they not talka like shiet what is that:)
<ozbrk> cimmerian39:  I didn't say the linux sucks I said spotify on linux isn't suck
<xw_> I tried everything from forums for fixing this HDMI sound issue but nothing works... can you people please help me with this ?
<cimmerian39> haha my mistake but i just say what i think about linux anyway:)
<cimmerian39> Evolution is still good mail client or people mostly use thunderbird:)
<guiverc> xw_, i know nothing about sound thru hdmi; but it was mentioned earlier today (you could scan irc logs looking for ref I guess) and pavucontrol (pulse audio volume control) was mentioned & setup...
<ozbrk> cimmerian39: you're free my friend :) I won't be disrespectfull neither on windows nor linux. There are plenty people who are working hard on both operating systems aswell
<minibox> Hey, people, and how do you feel about the fact that Canonical in ubuntu 18.04 will give up Unity?
<guiverc> minibox, canonical, unity & 18.04 isn't a support topic - it should be talked about in #ubuntu-discuss maybe
<cimmerian39> ozbrk i agree with your opinion but linux has a one thing what windows doesnt have no invigilation:)
<minibox> sorry i did not know
 * cimmerian39 thanks for the adwice and se you later all
<ChrispyChris1992> Hey guys, was wondering if I could run a question by you guys about a swap file I made (at least I think this log error is referring to it).
<vlt> !ask | ChrispyChris1992
<ubottu> ChrispyChris1992: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AarKnos> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ChrispyChris1992> systemd-cryptsetup Unit entered failed state.
<ChrispyChris1992> I got this error in my log and I'm thinking it is because I made a swapfile, so I currently deleted it, but I'm curious if anyone knows anything more. Google was just kind of confusing me.
<kevr> can you please show the log
<kevr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ChrispyChris1992> What log would you like and will it show any information I should block out?
<sweb> how can i get Predictable Network Interface Names when my ubuntu not loaded with it ? my server is only access via ssh
<sweb> and interfaces named as eth0 eth1
<sweb> i need to know Predictable Network Interface Names of those interfaces
<deem> sweb: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<ozbrk> I can't shrink my SSD
<kevr> why not
<ozbrk> I cleaned up 50 Gigs of space but windows can shrink only 1mb
<sweb> deem: i cant change anything i need to know for example now in myserver eth0 must be `enp97s0f0` ... how can i know enp97s0f0 ?
<sweb> deem: i dont want to change anythinkg i need a simple convertor
<simplefarmer> Hi
<simplefarmer> who am I ??
<sy11ab3__> Luke I am your father
<deem> sweb: that depends on your hardware and network manufacturer. don't know how to convert thos names, sorry
<akik> sweb: you can boot the server into a live session to see how the interface names change. i don't know either a way to find out the names
<akik> sweb: maybe this could help you further https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/udev/udev-builtin-net_id.c#L20
<rosco> Using ansible I'd like to install kubuntu-desktop. But 3 packages are causing problems (telepathy). Is there a way to tell apt to install all the kubuntu-desptop pack except for those 3 packages? It seems that there is no exclude statement for apt (i'm a yum guy, I use exclude, I'm not sure about the apt side)
<ozbrk> ok people I'm back just tried some tirth part app to resize my partition and with a bsod it did the job it seems now there is 30gigs for my brand new ubuntu
<sere_> question: if i install the 18.04 beta do i need to reinstall again when the final version comes out or is it still the same repos etc
<brief> how should x-terminal-emulator -e COMMAND be used? -e (and -x) is deprecated but if i try x-terminal-emulator -- COMMAND, the command is not executed
<guiverc> sere_, 18.04 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1 , but no you won't need to re-install.
<sere_> quiverc. ok ty
<terens> Hello
<terens> I run monit locally however although it listens to localhost it doesnt work localhost:port but only 127.0.0.1
<brief> terens: check /etc/hosts if there is 127 in it
<dar123_> is there a way i can find what files and folders belong to a package
<EriC^^> dar123_: dpkg -L package
<dar123_> apt-get install apt-file
<dar123_> apt-file update
<dar123_> apt-file list <package_name>
<dar123_> thanks EricC
<Rembo> hello everyone, i'm getting this on nagios, Status Information:	CHECK_NRPE: Socket timeout after 10 seconds. can someone help?
<tomreyn> Rembo: a tcp connection timed out after the default timeout. thats all this says.
<tomreyn> Rembo: what kind of check is it, did it work before?
<akik> rosco: you seem to have ran into a long running bug. are you installing kubuntu on an originall unity setup?
<akik> rosco: you can find some solutions for that here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1574045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1574045 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,Triaged]
<Rembo> tomreyn: i'm getting this in nagios.log : https://hastebin.com/onukurovur.vbs
<tomreyn> Rembo: can you connect using nc ?
<tomreyn> ...from the system running nagios
<akik> can somebody who's in the u.s. and has selected the timezone in the u.s. paste their /etc/default/locale somewhere? i just used usa/new york for my timezone and /etc/default/locale only contains: LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<JimBuntu> akik, mine shows the same as yours
<akik> JimBuntu: if i select my own timezone in finland, i get many LC_ variables in /etc/default/locale
<Les_Linux> Hello.. everybody. First time chiming in on the ubuntu channel, please be gentle :).
<Les_Linux> I have a small problem and hope somebody might be able to point me in the right direction
<hateball> !ask | Les_Linux
<ubottu> Les_Linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Les_Linux> I am running a script which depends on linux-source (ubuntu 18.04 LTS) but cannot find the package. Any suggestions?
<Les_Linux> noted ubottu
<akik> !details | Les_Linux
<ubottu> Les_Linux: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<akik> Les_Linux: ubuntu 18.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<Les_Linux> ty akik
<JimBuntu> akik, I moved to Helsinki via date&time GUI... no change to my /etc/default/locale
<Xano_> I'm manually testing a little CLI tool of mine that sends notifications using notify-send. Is there a way to dismiss all notify-send notifications in the queue, that still have to be displayed?
<akik> JimBuntu: i mean, this is a install time problem. even if i select english as my language in the installer, LC_ variables get set to fi_FI.UTF-8
<JimBuntu> akik, are getting new variables such as LC_CTYPE, LC_TIME etc?
<akik> JimBuntu: yes
<JimBuntu> what is your LANGUAGE environment variable show?
<akik> JimBuntu: /etc/default/locale doesn't have it
<JimBuntu> correct. What about `echo $LANGUAGE`
<akik> JimBuntu: empty
<JimBuntu> Hmmm. I'm not up on my international linux, but I find that interesting.
<akik> JimBuntu: i've found bug reports at launchpad about this from 3 years ago with no resolution
<JimBuntu> Is there an issue with having the LANG variable show FI settings?
<akik> JimBuntu: i want my whole ui in english, that's why
<JimBuntu> Although Ubuntu says there should be no need to edit the file... what happens if you edit your /etc/default/locale to be near empty (as you showed earlier), set your /etc/.profile to include the LANGUAGE of `en_US` ?
<Rembo> tomreyn: yes, i'm trying to conect on a system who is running nagios
<akik> JimBuntu: i can fix it by editing /etc/default/locale
<akik> JimBuntu: but it's a install time problem
<JimBuntu> akik, I agree
<JimBuntu> akik, when asked for Language... which English did you pick, I seem to remember there are multiple
<tomreyn> Rembo: i can't work with you if you respond once in every 20 or 30 minutes. also this is not very ubuntu related, you should probably seek help in a nagios related channel. and finally i don't like the business model of the company you work for / run. so i'll goive up on this. good luck.
<akik> JimBuntu: kubuntu's first install window shows just english as default
<akik> JimBuntu: it's the one with try kubuntu/install ubuntu
<akik> kubuntu
<akik> JimBuntu: first i thought that it would get the setting from my keyboard layout, but that wasn't it
<steven__> hi i need a bit if help im having problems installing the nvidia 390.42 driver on my friends pc hes on like driver 380
<steven__> i dont know much about ubuntu
<leftyfb> steven__: nvidia-384 is the latest available in the ubuntu repo's. Is there a particular reason your friends wants to install anything else?
<steven__> well the latest nvidia has is newer
<leftyfb> ok?
<leftyfb> if it works, why change it?
<leftyfb> 384.111 was released in January, it wasn't that long ago. I can't imagine 390 has really any new features
<steven__> also cant seem to get this pc conected to the home network so i get files off the other computers that are windows
<leftyfb> steven__: the video driver will have nothing to do with that
<steven__> ik that but thats a major problum im fasing
<leftyfb> steven__: I would focus on fixing broken features (networking) first as opposed to "fixing" things that already work perfectly (video)
<steven__> the windows pc has all the media and text files and i cant get to it threw the network
<leftyfb> ok, then focus on that
<ubuntu> hello
<steven__> iv tryed every thang i can find online about it is people saying its inposibal thay tryed and gave up after a week
<satta_satta> hi. anyone heard of "gvfsd-smb-browse" crashing a windows-based local network? lags, exchange not syncing, no internet access - all of that was happening until I (solemn linux user) turned of gvfsd. plausible?
<xwx777> did anyone know other channel than this?
<lordcirth_work> xwx777, a channel for what?
<lordcirth_work> !alis | xwx777
<ubottu> xwx777: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<aserra6> hello
<maik427> !DV8 The Broken Window - Jeffery Deaver(epub).rar  ::INFO:: 1.0MB
<ubottu> maik427: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JimBuntu> lordcirth_work, Last I tried it (alias), everything came back as no channel/nick... even when I tried ones that have returned.
<merpnderp> I'm ssh'ing into Ubuntu latest with -L 3306:127.0.0.1.:3306 and I'm getting an error that forwarding can't be set up. Is there something I need to configure with Ubuntu?
<merpnderp> Ah, I get the bind address already in use error.
<gilescooch> merpnderp: sounds like mysql is running on both systems I guess
<merpnderp> gilescooch: no, I had another ssh session open which had already bound to the por.t
<merpnderp> LOoks like my real error is :channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Name or service not known
<merpnderp> SO it appears my fresh mysql-server install isn't running :/
<merpnderp> mysqld is running
<gilescooch> merpnderp: Did you actually use -L 3306:127.0.0.1:3306 or -L 3306:127.0.0.1.:3306 as you posted?
<merpnderp> I did exactly what I posted.
<gilescooch> merpnderp: perhaps remove the full-stop after 127.0.0.1 then?
<merpnderp> gilescooch: hmm, looks like mysql might have changed their permissions since I last used it.
<merpnderp> I was hoping it was because I was hitting it from root@myipaddress which didn't have permissions.
<merpnderp> But the error logs don't show a failed conneciton.
<JimBuntu> merpnderp, please re-read what gilescooch said
<merpnderp> gilescooch: what is the fullstop?
<JimBuntu> also known as a period or dot
<merpnderp> oh.....typoed in my .bash_profile.......super idiot
<JimBuntu> typos happen
<merpnderp> gilescooch: JimBuntu thank you so much. Completely went over my head when you pointed out my typo. Sorry about that and thanks for the help. So dumb.
<JimBuntu> eagle-eye gilescooch to the rescue again
<gilescooch> second pair of eyes is sometimes needed...
<pragmaticenigma> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<cyyber> is it possible to install gcc v5.4.0 on ubuntu 17.10
<chrisml> i need to install php 5.6 (:/) on 16.04 - is there a ppa or something?
<nacc> chrisml: use a trusty container/VM?
<nacc> chrisml: or you can use ondrej's ppa
<chrisml> nacc trying the latter :)
<pragmaticenigma> or wait as Ubuntu 18.04 is about to be released
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: ?
<cimmerian39> hi i have problem with boot
<cimmerian39> \
<rtlwifi> hello, im having problems with rtl8822be wireless device, ive reinstalled ubuntu, previously i had upgraded the kernel in order to get it running (which worked), this time i have "device not ready" in the network manager GUI
<cimmerian39> i can only see xubuntu but windows 7 is gone
<rtlwifi> `sudo ifconfig wlp5s0 up` gives me "operation not permitted"
<cimmerian39> plesa help me to fix it
<rtlwifi> anyone have any advice for my realtek wireless device
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | rtlwifi
<ubottu> rtlwifi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<rtlwifi> i've searched extensively ubottu
<rtlwifi> ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<cimmerian39> can anyone help me with boot problems
<rtlwifi> kern 4.15.10
<pragmaticenigma> rtlwifi, STOP... be patient
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | cimmerian39
<ubottu> cimmerian39: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<rtlwifi> pragmaticenigma: im just adding details which might help
<rtlwifi> this seems to be an ongoing issue, the rtlwifi_new github complains of ubuntu's changing API
<pragmaticenigma> rtlwifi, Do everything on one line, do not use multiple lines
<cimmerian39> my boot only see xubuntu and windows 7 is gone from the list
<pragmaticenigma> cimmerian39, please be patient... when someone is available and has the knowledge to help you, they will reach out.... while you wait, continue researching, you may find the answer through google
<cimmerian39> ok im patient
<akik> cimmerian39: if you run "sudo update-grub" does it show the windows os?
<cimmerian39> i try im fresh with xubuntu:)
<cimmerian39> well i check and i have info windows 7 boot loader is found:)
<cimmerian39> this means then now my windows should works fine
<akik> cimmerian39: ok try a reboot
<cimmerian39> ok
<rtlwifi> i didn't either last time and had no issue
<rtlwifi> all that's changed is ive added two 1080ti to the machine
<rtlwifi> oh and reinstalled ubuntu
<codedmart> pragmaticenigma: Not seeing anything in the logs.
<daum_> hi i'm trying to install some things and i keep getting from apt E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-security Release' does no longer have a Release file.  how should i resolve that?
<maddawg2> daum_, what are you installin
<EriC^> daum_: yakkety is eol, you'll need to fresh install a newer release or upgrade
<maddawg2> maybe the repo is EOL
<daum_> openvpn
<maddawg2> oh yea what he said
<daum_> hm will have to upgrade not sure how i ended up on 16.10 thought i was 16.04
<maddawg2> go to 17.04
<maddawg2> was 10 ever LTS?
<maddawg2> nope
<nacc> !eolupgrade | daum_
<ubottu> daum_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> maddawg2: and no, don't go to 17.04, that's also eol
<maddawg2> is it?
<Sircle__> How can I take a good quality snapshot with my webcam on kubuntu?
<nacc> maddawg2: yes.
<maddawg2> oh it's up to 18.04 now
<nacc> maddawg2: 18.04 isn't out yet
<daum_> ha yah trying to figure out how to get the upgrade to work
<kostkon> Sircle__, quality and webcam rarely go together, unless you've got a good HD one
<Sircle__> I have c930e logitec kostkon
<Sircle__> I dont have drivers though
<ovalseven8> Hey, I've installed IntelliJ using snap in Ubuntu 16.04. How can I start the program?
<kostkon> Sircle__, i guess good lighting and a good GIMP for post
<ovalseven8> Typing "intellij-idea-ultimate" does not work
<nacc> ovalseven8: look in /snap/bin for the name of the application
<kostkon> minus 'good' gimp is good
<nacc> ovalseven8: or run `snap info intellij (or wahtever the snap anme)` and see the exposed apps
<Sircle__> kostkon,  driver to set frames and hdz
<nacc> daum_: the wiki article explains how
<kostkon> Sircle__, you could try an app like cheese
<deadrom> hi
<ovalseven8> nacc, Yeah the command is "intellij-idea-ultimate" but it does not work -> command not found
<deadrom> usb broadband modem, nmcli speaks of "ttyUSB0" , is that what I put in connection.interface-name in the NM profile?
<Sircle__> kostkon,  that for snap and video. not for Herds adjustment
<Sircle__> frequency
<nacc> ovalseven8: how do you know that is teh command?
<deadrom> nmcli/nmtui wont let me connect on the new profile, say no device for that connection
<ovalseven8> nacc, That's what "snap info intellij-idea-ultimate" says
<nacc> ovalseven8: do you see it in /snap/bin ?
<ovalseven8> "intellij-idea-ultimate"
<kostkon> Sircle__, i'm not sure what that means but you could try with ffmpeg or gstreamer
<nacc> ovalseven8: was that an answer that it was in /snap/bin? can you pastebin `echo $PATH; ls -ahl /snap/bin` ?
<Sircle__> kostkon,  cam auto adjust, frequency etc are things for which drivers are needed
<kostkon> Sircle__, gstream-launch is it? create your own pipeline
<kostkon> Sircle__, i guess so yeah
<Sircle__> kostkon,  those are not the tasks of cheese of ffmpeg
<deadrom> oh, and how do I make a usb serial device become the same on next reboot? i..e not that it turns into ttyUSB1 for some reason
<rtlwifi> apologies for repeating, i lost chat history due to the netsplit, i have a RTLWIFI rtl8822b which is not working in ubuntu 16.04.4, worked fine before, i had upgraded kernel because it seems the bundled driver had some recent support/development
<rtlwifi> which seemed to work, i was having frequent disconnections prior
<carnot> Hi, I have ufw on Ubuntu 16.04 and I would like it to be as locked down as possible. However, at the moment I can't communicate with a docker container from the host machine. I know it's ufw because if I disable it everything works. Can anyone help or point me towards links?
<carnot> so far I have tried: allowing the ports I have forwarded in ufw and adding: DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT" in /etc/defaults/ufw
<rtlwifi> now i just get "device not ready" in the network-manager gui
<deadrom> rtlwifi, usually firmware upgrade required
<deadrom> realtek needs to die. they are becoming a royal annoyance these days
<rtlwifi> tbh any manufactuer that doesn't provide os-agnostic libraries needs to die
<deadrom> word
<deadrom> gtg
<rtlwifi> thanks, i'll try firmware
<Puffton> If I run commands with nohup in /etc/rc.local, will there be any nohup.out files generated on start-up? If so, where?
<tomreyn> carnot: did you reload / restart ufw?
<carnot> tomreyn: yes, I did sudo ufw reload and also sudo ufw disable && sudo ufw enable and restarted docker between each iteration
<tomreyn> carnot: this is a bit dated, but i guess it still describes the situation and how to handle it properly: https://svenv.nl/unixandlinux/dockerufw/
<carnot> tomreyn: looks good, I missed the last two steps. I'll try after work. Thank you
<Sircle__> kostkon,  cannot adjust focus with cheese
<kostkon> Sircle__, i'm guessing the camera has autofocus
<Sircle__> kostkon,  yes. it seems not good at pictures with details
<kostkon> Sircle__, guvcview might offer some more options if it's still available in the repos
<Sircle__> kostkon,  thx
<Sircle__> kostkon,  its showing my front cam. Not the one I us in usb
<kostkon> Sircle__, that's even worse. unless it's got an option to choose the device
<Chuck_> may I ask JUJU questions here or is that another channel?
<rtlwifi> are windows supposed to be so laggy when i drag them in ubuntu?
<rtlwifi> i move the mouse and they take a while to snap into place, these are 1080ti cards running the latest proprietary driver
<rtlwifi> doesn't seem to be an issue with the hardware or drivers, seems that unity is just trying to factorise prime numbers on every onmousemove
<rtlwifi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/71750/dragging-a-window-is-laggy-windows-do-not-follow-the-mouse-while-moving-smoothl
<rtlwifi> more over engineered crap
<mmfood3> hey, quick question. Is awk installed in ubuntu by default? I am doing a task that must only rely on pre-installed software
<demon_> any one know how i can use my computer as hotspot ??
<EriC^> mmfood3: yes
<EriC^> demon_: settings > network > wifi hotspot
<yeats> mmfood3: yes, awk is installed by default
<gaza_commander> after make allnoconfig , there are no options to modularize certain drivers i would otherwise mark with Y or M. for instance there is only [] and not <> on IPV6 option. What must i do here?
<yeats> !info awk
<ubottu> Package awk does not exist in artful
<yeats> meh
<yeats> !info gawk
<ubottu> gawk (source: gawk): GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.1.4+dfsg-1 (artful), package size 399 kB, installed size 1576 kB
 * mmfood3 is confused
<mmfood3> optional = not installed by default?
<mmfood3> damnit, I am really slow to pick up on what usernames are bots.
<DonkeyHotei> running 14.04 atm and my hdd just got remounted readonly due to a disk hiccup. i tried to sudo mount -o remount,rw /, but sudo needs to write to /var for that to work. i need to fix this without rebooting. ideas?
<EriC^> DonkeyHotei: what's it say when you try sudo mount -o remount,rw / ?
<tomreyn> DonkeyHotei: what's the error message? and does it work with "sudo -i" followed by the mount command?
<DonkeyHotei> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/danielg4/3: Read-only file system
<DonkeyHotei> ok, with -i it becomes root
<tomreyn> DonkeyHotei: find out why it got unmounted before you look any furthger. dmesg -T
<DonkeyHotei> i did
<tomreyn> okay, tell us ;)
<DonkeyHotei> like i said, a disk hiccup
<tomreyn> that's a very non specific, non technical term.
<DonkeyHotei> i mean, a bunch of readiness errors in a row, followed by a period of no errors
<tomreyn> do a fsck
<tomreyn> -f
<DonkeyHotei> i'm not gonna fsck a running system
<DonkeyHotei> and anyway, it's still not letting me remount rw
<tomreyn> well then reboot into something else and fsck from there
<DonkeyHotei> the whole point is to temporarily avoid a reboot so i can save stuff
<tomreyn> you probably have a root file system with errors. it was automatically remounted read-only to prevent (further?) data loss. once remounted r,o you can safely run a fsck. but you prefer not to. alternatively, you could reboot into a different system and fsck from there. but you prefer not to reboot yet. i don't think you have a lot more options at this point.
<DonkeyHotei> oh, right, i can fsck when it's ro. forgot about that
<annasha> my problem is https://imgur.com/gallery/ANWby
<annasha> I am having some systemd-logind.service problem  https://imgur.com/gallery/ANWby
<tomreyn> annasha: the first issue is about modem manager, check the logs as indicated.
<annasha> tomreyn: I dont get even a login shell even to check, now on a live env
<sr_pizza> hello. can anyone suggest a browser that can be run fullscreen without ever stopping from loading the homepage? Chrome Firefox all seem to have various limitations specifically asking you if you want to restore a past session when power is restored
<tomreyn> annasha: switching the temrinal via ctrl-alt-fX where X is in 1..8, may still wrok form the live system. but chroot moounting from a recovery system surely can work, too.
<annasha> tomreyn: no, it doesn't but I dont need the modemmanager coz I dont have any modem, So I can loose that service if necessary
<sr_pizza> I have tried setting flags but it always seems to find something it wants to ask the user
<annasha> tomreyn: ctrl+alt+f1 to f8 is not working
<donofrio> added a channel from ##windows called ##windows-subsystem-for-linux feel free to join me and we can discuss moar wsl on w10 ;)
<annasha> tomreyn: ok I am on a chroot env
<annasha> tomreyn: now what?
<tomreyn> annasha: inspect syslog, see what's been failing and why.
<tomreyn> sr_pizza: i suggest you talk to developers of some web browsers directly. mozilla hve their own irc network (IIRC). most web broiwsers offer a kiosk mode which is meant to be well prepared for full automation.
<sr_pizza> I think firefox ditch kiosk flags in favor of plugins
<sr_pizza> then you get nagged for money every so starts
<annasha> less /var/log/syslog
<annasha> cat /var/log/syslog
<annasha> opps, sorry
<rtlwifi> should windows be lagging so much behind when dragging? ubuntu 16.04.4 with nvidia 1080ti on the nvidia-384 driver
<rtlwifi> kern 4.15.10
<rtlwifi> fresh install
<nacc> rtlwifi: uh, 4.15.10 ??
<annasha> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/l532
<nacc> rtlwifi: so you built your own kernel?
<Grzesio> hey
<rtlwifi> no nacc, it's from kernel.org
<rtlwifi> i needed to upgrade to get my rtl8822be working, as it didn't on previous versions
<tomreyn> annasha: the first error message from your latest boot seems to be: ufw-init[257]: /lib/xtables/libxt_conntrack.so: /lib/xtables/libxt_conntrack.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<nacc> rtlwifi: kernel.org is for source kernels; do you mean the mainline PPA?
<TC_T> Hey there I' m not sure if this is the right place to ask: Is anyone here familiar with getting a new OS onto a blank sshd-drive? As far a I know on a sshd the OS belongs onto the flash-drive - is there anything special I need to consider about that?
<rtlwifi> i did not install from ppa
<nacc> rtlwifi: well you're running an unsupported kernel, so it can easily be buggy
<nacc> rtlwifi: how did you install it?
<rtlwifi> dpkg
<nacc> rtlwifi: ... this is like pulling teeth. provide a link to the .deb?
<nacc> rtlwifi: you know you are in the ubuntu support channel, obviously; we support ubuntu (which does not include a 4.15.10 kernel in any release)
<tomreyn> ^ i had the same conversation with rtlwifi before and gave up on it
<mmfood3> !info gawk
<ubottu> gawk (source: gawk): GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.1.4+dfsg-1 (artful), package size 399 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<nacc> tomreyn: ok, good to know
<tomreyn> annasha: this suggests that ufw (uncomplicated firewall) wasunable to initialize xtables because it tried to load a 32-bit xtables module but your system seems to be amd64.
<tomreyn> annasha: did you make customizations to firewalling in terms of iptables, xtables, ufw?
<rtlwifi> tomreyn: apologies, i did not come back to check messages
<Xard> i've been testing ubuntu 18.04 beta and it works actually really well but it overwrote my efi boot selector for 16.04... can't they exist side by side?
<rtlwifi> actually i downloaded these from kernel.ubuntu.com, it turns out
<annasha> tomreyn: yes, that was me, I tried to rescue my system using a 32bit environment, then I did the damage
<rtlwifi> nacc: these are from ~kernel-ppa mainline 4.15.10
<tomreyn> annasha: uh yes that'll have broken it for good.
<nacc> rtlwifi: right, not the same at all as kernel.org
<nacc> rtlwifi: and did you read the ~kernel-ppa page?
<rtlwifi> okay, so you do support it, then
<nacc> rtlwifi: what?
<nacc> rtlwifi: no. read the page
<tomreyn> annasha: always rescue using either the rescue mode of the installed system or the latest installer image.
<nacc> rtlwifi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> rtlwifi: they are unsupported, for testing only
<tomreyn> annasha: ...for the system you have installed
<tomreyn> annasha: i guess i'd recommend a full backup and reoisntall now.
<rtlwifi> nacc: alright, well i was forced to upgrade as i saw comments in changelog referring to rtl8822be
<nacc> rtlwifi: no one 'forced' you to do anyting :)
<rtlwifi> it did not work with the kernel that was distributed on the livecd
<nacc> rtlwifi: you can also get a different network device, e.g.
<rtlwifi> that's not really an acceptable answer, we're talking about a very commonly used linux distribution and very commonly used hardware, and id like to get it working
<nacc> rtlwifi: did you file a bug?
<nacc> rtlwifi: does it work without the hwe stack (e.g., on the 4.4 kernel)?
<rtlwifi> it did not
<nacc> rtlwifi: my point was no one 'forced' you to do anything
<nacc> rtlwifi: so when did it work? i thought you mentioned it worked beofre?
<mmfood3> sorry, might have lost possible answer to the question regarding awk being installed by default. It it says "In component main, is optional" does it require additional install on a fresh system?
<rtlwifi> i had installed previously from the same recently created liveusb, upgraded kernel and wifi worked, previously i was having frequent disconnections
<rtlwifi> ive installed two 1080ti, and a fresh reinstall of ubuntu, now the interface wont come up
<annasha> tomreyn: ok, I have replaced "cp -r /bin /lib /mnt/", trying to revert that from a backup, lets see
<nacc> mmfood3: its only preinstalled on server installations
<nacc> mmfood3: you want to use the `seeded-in-ubuntu` command
<rtlwifi> that's the only change i can think of and it's unlikely (although not impossible) to have an effect
<nacc> mmfood3: the component does not, alone, tell you if it's installed by default or not (the seeds do)
<jeremy31> rtlwifi post the url after running the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480
<rtlwifi> jeremy31: thanks, two secs
<nacc> rtlwifi: you installed previously from a recently created liveusb? so it wasn't that recently created? or you reinstalled again after installing once just now?
<mmfood3> nacc: ok, thx
<rtlwifi> recent as in a few weeks ago
<nacc> rtlwifi: but there are many updates every day
<rtlwifi> and performed the same step that got the interface working last time
<rtlwifi> yes, im aware of that
<nacc> rtlwifi: so i'm not sure what your datapoint is trying to represent?
<mmfood3> seeded-in-ubuntu was not installed by default how ironic
<rtlwifi> i did a dist-upgrae this time
<nacc> mmfood3: well, it's a tool for developers
<rtlwifi> nacc: fair point, something has changed
<jeremy31> rtlwifi and the results I asked for should give me a clue
<rtlwifi> i should run them from a fresh install also to give better data, i'll do both...
<mmfood3> nacc: sure, not having a go.
<jeremy31> rtlwifi Run them now
<ram__> nacc: i am using a AWS ubuntu image and been struggling to get grub booting my kernel regradless of what i do to grub. Is there something special needed on AWS for ubuntu images?
<mmfood3> before I turn to ddg, how do I check my ubuntu version?
<rtlwifi> jeremy31: i just need to connect from that machine for easier pasting of results...
<jeremy31> rtlwifi ok
<mmfood3> nfm, lsb_release -a
<mmfood3> s/nfm/nvm
<rtlwifi2> jeremy31: https://pastebin.com/vGX59sKk
<rtlwifi> thats it in working condition, i need to unload that kernel and repeat, and its slow because i'll then need to usbpen copy the results, or pull out the network cable from my router.....
<rtlwifi> and plug into the wired interface
<jeremy31> rtlwifi See https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<rtlwifi> thanks, that looks interesting
<rtlwifi> i did try other suggestions, can't find the refs just now
<jeremy31> I think chili555's post should fix, your encryption is good, but you have auto channel and possibly auto 20/40MHz enabled on the wifi router
<nacc> ram__: i'd ask in #ubuntu-server, i can direct you to the right people
<rtlwifi> the router configuration could be improved? jeremy31
<ram__> ok.
<ram__> going there.
<jeremy31> rtlwifi get it set to a single channel, 11 should work and set it either to 20 or 40 MHz channel width
<rtlwifi> thanks, it's just stock settings as it came with the apartment, but i'll configure it (been wanting to change the password anyway ;) jeremy31
<rtlwifi> another thing worth nothing is that the /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8822befw.bin did not come installed, i believe it's in linux-firmware
<z01d> Hey, is anyone running GitLab under Ubuntu 16.04? I am having major problems i can't seem to fix?
<nacc> z01d: the version from ubuntu?
<jeremy31> rtlwifi it should be in https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/rtlwifi
<rtlwifi> it is
<z01d> nacc: no the official one
<nacc> z01d: you mean from upstream?
<z01d> curl -sS https://packages.gitlab.com/install/repositories/gitlab/gitlab-ce/script.deb.sh | sudo bash
<nacc> z01d: then you'd need to ask gitlab for support, unfortunately (i assume they have an irc channel or mailing list)
<z01d> ok
<nacc> rtlwifi: it's in the linux-firmware package in bionic
<z01d> nacc: do you use the ubuntu version?
<nacc> z01d: no :)
<z01d> lol
<jeremy31> rtlwifi Did you try using Larry Finger's github in kernel 4.4 or other?
<nacc> z01d: but i would try to help if you were
<z01d> ok let me install that as it has the same issue
<z01d> gimmie a minute
<durgeoble> hi
<nacc> z01d: i mean it's probably easiest to ask gitlab directly anyways
<nacc> z01d: since they presumably know how their product works :)
<nacc> z01d: what kind of issues are you seeing?
<z01d> the postgresql doesn't stat when i restart gitlab and it stops it from working
<z01d> (gitlab comes bundled with its own postgresql)
<nacc> rtlwifi: it's possible that firmware is not yet available on older releases, since they don't have a kernel that would use it
<durgeoble> how can i mount one directory into another with diferent owner:group tried gid=33 in fstab but dont work
<rtlwifi> https://pastebin.com/Nd0M40Nm jeremy31 that's the log in the broken state
<rtlwifi> with 4.13.0-37-generic kern
<nacc> z01d: the ubuntu package does not come bundled, it uses the system postgres, fwiw
<EriC^^> durgeoble: what filesystem?
<durgeoble> EriC^^:  ntfs i think, is a vm so the vbox mount the directory as root:Vboxusers and i want in other locatios as root:www-DATA
<durgeoble> the source is a pendrive
<jeremy31> rtlwifi If you want to use that wifi in 4.13 try https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/e3c9145999243837c92e447811652aee
<Barones> Hi is there any tool to create the index of a book?
<jnewt> having issues with opening files or saving files to my samba server.   works fine from windows computers (or even my computer when i boot it to windows).   but i can't open files from the mounted drives with libre office, can't save either.
<rtlwifi> jeremy31: yes i tried that previously, it had the disconnection issues also, but i will try again, should i send you a log in that state?
<rtlwifi> well i guess i will if it's still malfunctioning
<jnewt> not sure if it's linux or libre office, i guess i can determine that myself, but either way, it doesn't work.
<jeremy31> rtlwifi Follow the instructions from the ubuntuforums post and try my instructions after deleting any rtlwifi_new directory in home
<jeremy31> rtlwifi You will need to have Secure Boot disabled in UEFI/BIOS to use lwfingers github
<rtlwifi> it is
<rtlwifi> i had to disable to run the 1080tis the only reason i reinstalled, and ended up nuking my ssd as a result :(
<rtlwifi> thanks to the very misleading installer instructions
<rtlwifi> i assumed id get gparted screen but "erase and install" starts messing with the drive immediately, i only ended up losing code that had been refactored, so it's not a huge deal
<jeremy31> rtlwifi post results for > cat ~/rtlwifi_new/.git/HEAD
<rtlwifi> ive not cloned it yet because i have to muster the motivation to pull the network cable out, so i can install rtlwifi_new
<rtlwifi> if i clone that repo then HEAD should give me the most recent commit hash right
<rtlwifi> im confused
<jeremy31> rtlwifi OK, A lot of people would pull from master and that won't work with your chipset the HEAD file should show extended
<Asmodeus_> Hello everyone! Is this the right channel for Ubuntu help?
<rtlwifi> ah yes, sorry, i do remember people saying to switch to that branch, and i did
<jeremy31> rtlwifi My instructions should work in 4.13 if any will
<rtlwifi> at the time, but thanks for theads up
<G33kDad> Question... if i have 18.04 beta installed, will it update to the lts when its released?
<rtlwifi> i will disconnect from here because i'll lost internet, brb, will let you know how it goes (and thanks again jeremy31)
<jeremy31> rtlwifi you can find me on ubuntuforums.org
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, it is
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: great, 'cause I'm having some trouble changing my desktop background (16.04 lts, unity)
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, describe your problem and someone might be able to help
<Asmodeus_> So I open the Appearance applet from the search and click on a different wallpaper to use. No error appears, but the wallpaper doesn't actually change.
<nacc> G33kDad: #ubuntu+1, but yes
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, does the same happen if you select one from your filesystem i.e. by pressing +
<nacc> G33kDad: you should be keeping your installation uptodate anyways (normal sudo apt update/upgrade/full-upgrade)
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: yes
<G33kDad> nacc: yes, of course :)
<nacc> G33kDad: then you're fine, beta is just a point in time
<rtlwifi> jeremy31: okay i seem to have wifi, if i get any disconnections ill try the wifi router config changes you suggested, wont post you logs unless anything else goes awry
<jeremy31> rtlwifi ok, will be away from keyboard for a bit
<G33kDad> nacc: what did you mean by #ubuntu +1?
<annasha> tomreyn: it was my sis machine, finally I am able to revert it and restored almost \o/ <btw me pavlushka>
<JimBuntu> G33kDad, there is a channel... named... #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> G33kDad: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 18.04 support until it's released
<G33kDad> ducasse: oh, great. Thanks. Im loving it so far
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: yes, same behavior with image from filesystem
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, you could try this https://askubuntu.com/a/836300/1651
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: should i reboot afterwards?
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, logout
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: I've run the two commands (completed w/o errors) and relogged, but the problem persists
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, ok
<MarceeZ> Hello all My friend have ubuntu 12.04 version i make unity --reset and my dashboard home button not working
<MarceeZ> And i cant repair it
<MarceeZ> Wtf
<MarceeZ> Is 12.04 old version of ubuntu?
<kenrin> It went end of life last month
<kenrin> No more support
<kenrin> Er last month of last year
<JimBuntu> After a nice run of 5 years supported
<Asmodeus_> time to do-release-upgrade
<jeremy31> rtlwifi did it work?
<rtlwifi> jeremy31: it seems tohave for now, sometimes it would disconnect frequently and sometimes after long intervals, so the jury is still out
<rtlwifi> but so far it's looking good, which means this install is almost satisfactory
<rtlwifi> apart from the slow/laggy window dragging
<rtlwifi> which is really grinding my gears
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: is there anything else i should try?
<nacc> G33kDad: it's the channel for bionic support, as it's not yet released
<nacc> G33kDad: ah sorry, ducasse answered for me :)
<rtlwifi> but yeah, id also suggest "erase and install" be followed by a confirmation screen, even if the red text is obvious... it's inconsistent with the other user paths which take you through gparted and a confirmation
<toshiba_> Discord app does work on updated Lubuntu ??
<Juser123> Greetings all.  I'm trying to get ubuntu 16.04 installed on my macbook pro (mid 2014 version 11,3)  The software installs but I'm unsure how to get it to boot via the "option" button.  Do I have to install an EFI bootloader?  Google has given me several differing answers.  still want OSX as bootable.
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, output of gsettings list-schemas | grep -i background
<rtlwifi> jeremy31: any suggestions or experience with slow window dragging, rendering in general seems fast, it's just gui (unity)
<kostkon> toshiba_, should work generally
<rtlwifi> 1080ti with nvidia-384
<kostkon> toshiba_, installed through snap?
<Juser123> also, I did the --no-bootloader option starting up ubiquity so it didn't mess with that...
<toshiba_> Thanks you @kostkon !
<kostkon> toshiba_, ?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: two lines, "org.gnome.desktop.background" and "org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background"
<jeremy31> rtlwifi Not my area of expertise
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, you could try this, see if it'll work   gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///path_to_wallpaper
<rtlwifi> jeremy31: np
<toshiba_> @kostkon I will try the Discord app now.
<jeremy31> rtlwifi try> echo "options rtl8822be ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8823be.conf
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: "The key is not writable"
<jeremy31> rtlwifi after a reboot that might help wifi a bit more
<rtlwifi> seems okay for now
<rtlwifi> but i'll do that as a precaution
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, did you type everything correctly
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: yes
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, you need to set the path yourself
<rtlwifi> anyone here with gfx / gui experience, slow/laggy windows when dragging... fresh install 16.04.4 desktop, nvidia 1080ti on nvidia-384 proprietary driver
<rtlwifi> i tried the compizsettings changes suggested in various places, none have helped
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: i realize that, i chose "file:///usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png"
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, try a different one:  gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///usr/share/backgrounds/Flora_by_Marek_Koteluk.jpg
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: same result, "The key is not writable"
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, ls -la ~/.config/dconf/  ?  does the folder belong to you?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: paste.ubuntu.com/p/v2cSpRtWTY/
<fabiansc> Hello! I accidentially locked my ubuntu user with sudo passwd -l <<username>> is there a way to undo it? I only have this account on the system having sudo rights
<fabiansc> I can login via SSH via private key..
<nacc> fabiansc: you probably have to reboot into recovery mode, mount the disk at the recovery shell, and as that user unlock your account
<nacc> fabiansc: also, that's one heck of an 'accident', to not only type your password in the prompt, but also to specify locking the account of your own user
<fabiansc> nacc: is the recovery mode part of ubuntu? its on a raspberry
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, https://askubuntu.com/a/531754/1651
<nacc> fabiansc: dunno if it's available there, but i assume so (it's shown as an option in grub on intel-ish systems)
<nacc> fabiansc: alternatively, boot from a liveusb and do the same
<fabiansc> nacc: is there a keyboard combo to move into the recovery mode?
<nacc> fabiansc: no, you'd need to specify it to the bootloader, the 'recovery' kernel commandline parameter
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: ~/.config/dconf is owned by me already, and i have rw access
<nacc> fabiansc: give you don't have root access, you're not going to be able to do that, i assume
<fabiansc> nacc: so I assume I just set up the pi from scratch :)
<fabiansc> nacc: thans!
<Jordan_U> fabiansc probably could have mounted the SD card on another machine and edited /etc/shadow :(
<SeaShelll> inside a systemd unit file what does "=-" mean in the following line "EnvironmentFile=-/etc/default/networking"? maybe the inverse of just "="?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: is there anything else i should try?
<ioria> SeaShelll, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/404199/documentation-of-equals-minus-in-systemd-unit-files
<rtlwifi> nobody experienced the slow/laggy window dragging in unity?
<rtlwifi> doesn't matter what window type, is happening even on a solitary terminal window
<SeaShelll> ioria: thanks
<yaaic|demo> hi
<ioria> SeaShelll, ok
<windowlag> i cant work with it, that's for sure, it would make me seek another window manager, i heard xfce is okay
<windowlag> *dm
<Asmodeus_> windowlag: https://askubuntu.com/a/71789 ?
<Bashing-om> windowlag: Same conditions in the quest session ?
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, you could try renaming your dconf folder so that a new one will be created but probably some things will revert back to their defaults. Also, before that, you could try changing the wallpaper with dconf-editor (you need to install it first), see if it'll work. Other options is, install ccsm, check for any relevant option in unity and other plugins, reset unity, reset gnome, etc.
<netochka> How to set Ubuntu to completely shut down when you close the laptop. and How to configure the power button settings on Ubuntu?
<windowlag> 16.04.4 with 4.13.0-37-generic, tried reducing mouse poll to 1
<windowlag> and disabled grid plugin (compiz)
<Eusebius> hallo
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: "dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/background/picture-uri 'file:///usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png'" says "error: The operation attempted to modify one or more non-writable keys". $DCONF_PROFILE is "user" and readonly
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, ls -la ~/.config/dconf/user
<jolowolo> What should i do when ubuntu mate dosent want to handle my wifi? It's after i installed raspAP (to use my computer as an router)
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: "-rw-rw-r-- 1 family family 20163 Mar 16 15:18 /home/family/.config/dconf/user"
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, try with dconf-editor just to make sure since its a gui app
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: same result :(
<Asmodeus_> windowlag: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365058&p=13661620#post13661620
<phibs> anyone know whats up w/ launchpad? It keeps giving me a timout error trying to upload my GPG key...
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, want to rename the folder, logout and see what happens?
<JimBuntu> netochka, edit your /etc/systemd/logind.conf ... you should see settings for what to HandleLodSwitch/etc (for the lid close setting, poweroff)
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, the dconf folder not the whole .config
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: ok, trying this
<netochka> JimBuntu: Ty
<JimBuntu> yw.
<netochka> shall i use sudo for that command line?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: it created a new dconf folder, but the background didn't reset to default, oddly. everything else did
<JimBuntu> netochka, https://freenode.net/kb/answer/cloaks
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, but you can't change it still
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: no
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, what;s the dconf value for the background now
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: 'file:///usr/share/backgrounds/tstbuntu.png'
<windowlag> Asmodeus_: thanks
<windowlag> do you think the driver version is relevant, i.e. 375.66 driver. vs my current 384
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, that shouldn't even exist i'm guessing
<windowlag> im also wondering why the builds ship with this kind of lag, are there smoketest machines that can check for this?
<windowlag> it seems like a pretty serious regression imo
<windowlag> would you not say?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: It does exist, though I don't think it's part of any package
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, it isn't
<psycoborg> hi, got a silly question.... and im 100% sure its simple.. but here it goes. i just installed a regular 1TB hdd, and a 120 gig SSD, right now i have linux, and my apache Server on the SSD. this i dont mind too much, but i want all my web pages documents and php scripts along with images, and videos on the regular HDD. as the SSD will quickly fill up. so, the HD is mounted, as in the desktop i can open it and create files and move it
<psycoborg> in the GUI. but i dont know how to point apache to the other HD
<psycoborg> is there a youtube video that can help guide me on this?
<psycoborg> im looking but all im finding is how to change locataions within 1 HD
<psycoborg> not from 1 hd to another.
<Asmodeus_> psycoborg: is your hdd in fstab?
<windowlag> Asmodeus_: im also seeing the mouse pointer take a stupidly long time to appear upon the desktop appearing after logging in
<windowlag> im not sure if that's symptomatic
<windowlag> so... disable sync to vblank and flipping? enable tripple buffering, force composite, and then MANUALLY go to the settings application every time  you log in???
<windowlag> on commonly used hardware (1080ti)
<windowlag> e.g. many people choose ubuntu as a deep learning workstation OS (in my case)
<windowlag> it's odd that it's not tested for in an automated smoketest or similar
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, seems there's an option about wallpapers in compiz, it's for setting a different wallpaper on each of your workspaces or something like that. want to explore that option (with ccsm)?
<ioria> windowlag, 1080ti commonly used ?
<Asmodeus_> windowlag: yeah that does seem weird. you might have better luck with nouveau?
<Gargoyle> windowlag: My 1080Ti works fine with nvidia driver (17.10 here though)
<ottomatik> Hello I'm facing an issue with VirtualBox.Every time I start a virtual machine. The host becomes unresponsive. I have To do a hardware reboot
<Gargoyle> Windows only lag when I start mining ethereum! :P
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: "The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed. To run 'ccsm' please ask your administrator to install the package 'compizconfig-settings-manager'"
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, yep that's the one
<windowlag> ioria: yes, they are
<windowlag> AshIndigo: but nouveau is not hardware accelerated?
<windowlag> Gargoyle: given my experience with ubuntu 16.x there's not a chance in hell im switching to 17
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: well this is concerning. it seems that sudo has been broken/maliciously reconfigured. I no longer have the privilege to install packages, despite being the only account on the machine. Recovery mode?
<windowlag> some hacking tools go in and replace system bins like that
<windowlag> to make sure you cant lock them out
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, interesting development but yeah
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: alright
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, out of the blue. hmm try your best to recover your account
<psycoborg> i dont know. im gonna look...
<psycoborg> it should be located in /etc/fstab right?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: So, the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" entry within grub instructs me to enter a username. Is this normal?
<Asmodeus_> psycoborg: yeah
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, right after you clicked on it?
<kostkon> selected*
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: yeah
<psycoborg> erm. no.
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, hhmm no idea. is your fs encrypted?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: no, it's not encrypted..
<Gargoyle> windowlag: That is flawed logic
<windowlag> no it isn't
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, i guess it shouldn't ask you for one
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: should i try my linux credentials?
<windowlag> sure you want to stay where most support is, but what is considered "stable" never truly is
<windowlag> these release cycles are not catching large issues and thats why they crop up again and again
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, that's what should be happening https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tgm4883> windowlag: any reason is going to have a percentage of issues, stable or not
<psycoborg> apparantly o dont even have that folder
<psycoborg> o.0
<windowlag> tgm4883: exactly, the name "stable" is a misnomer
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: after step 4, it just says "Enter username: "
<windowlag> and as much as i like being on the bleeding edge, my main concern is a usable workstation
<Gargoyle> windowlag: stable != works for everyone
<tgm4883> windowlag: that's... not what I said.
<netochka> how can i fix this >>>> > WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<windowlag> i know, but it's still a stupid term
<tgm4883> windowlag: why is it a stupid term?
<windowlag> its fine for a branch name but doesn't have any connection to reality
<windowlag> stable meaning what?
<windowlag> that it builds???
<Gargoyle> windowlag: stable = not going to significantly update.
<windowlag> not going to significantly change, right
<windowlag> so from one stable to the next, you should see no change in functionality
<windowlag> at least no regressions
<Gargoyle> So if it is not working for you, you can be confident that it will stay stable in its broken state for the rest of 16.04 life
<Gargoyle> windowlag: no
<psycoborg> wait, i found it.
<tgm4883> Gargoyle: there's some exceptions to that, but it's mostly the case
<windowlag> how are you going to catch regressions if you aren't even testing for them? just rely on bug reports?
<Gargoyle> You mean from 1404 LTS to 16.04 LTS?
<windowlag> yes
<windowlag> my experience making that transition has been troubled
<Gargoyle> no. That's not my interpretation of how it works anyway.
<windowlag> sure, its subjective
<windowlag> that's my point
<windowlag> words and reality are very different
<tgm4883> windowlag: I'm pretty confident there wasn't any regressions in GTX1080 support from 14.04 to 16.04
<Gargoyle> 16.04 is a release. That single release will stay stable.
<ioria> windowlag, sy, your issue is ? ( apart  considering a 1080 titan a common video card)
<windowlag> i had huge issues actually tgm , i was running them on a deep learning box, upgraded, many issues
<netochka> how can i fix this >>>> > WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<windowlag> when cuda etc. is involved
<Gargoyle> And generally, going from LTS -> LTS is pretty safe.
<hggdh> ok. Let's please return to topic; this discussion could proceed on #u-offtopic, or #u-discuss
<windowlag> ioria: it is common, stop being sarcastic like that
<ioria> ok
<Gargoyle> ahh. do you have cuda unstalled?
<windowlag> there are many people using it for deep learning, and even gaming
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: when I enter my linux acct credentials, it kicks me back to the GRUB main menu
<tgm4883> windowlag: the GTX180 was released in May, 2016. Long after 14.04 was released. So 14.04 couldn't have had any testing for it
<windowlag> it's a good price/performance point
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, weird. could also be a symptom of a corrupted fs/dying HDD. your dconf and sudo, apt problem as well
<windowlag> it's a very popular card
<windowlag> i can try upgrading, but then what else breaks?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: how would a dying hdd configure grub to need a username/password combo to enter recovery mode?
<windowlag> i dont want to take that risk tbh, ive wasted enough time pissing around with wifi drivers/firmware
<windowlag> why does the mouse not appear for a good 30 seconds on a fresh install?
<psycoborg> ok ubuntu was installed on sda1
<Gargoyle> ioria: 1080Ti != Titan range of cards BTW.
<jtreminio> Howdy y'all. What would you recommend my / and /home partition sizes be on a single 1TB drive?
<windowlag> yeah another person who believes they know what they're talking about
<psycoborg> and i have 2 /dev 1TB hd's listed
<windowlag> and criticising a single comment of mine because they choose to look down on what im saying
<oerheks> windowlag, please stop the rant, do you have an actual support issue?
<windowlag> like i said, i work in machine learning, many people use this card, ubuntu is a distro of choice
<hggdh> windowlag: please keep on topic
<windowlag> oerheks: yes, i do
<windowlag> mouse not appearing for 30 seconds after i log in, huge window lag when dragging
<Gargoyle> windowlag: Did you say you had cuda installed? because that completely snarfed things up for me. Had to safe-bood and roll back
<ioria> windowlag, ok, it's true there are a lot of regressions about nvidia nowdays
<windowlag> i dont have cuda installed yet
<windowlag> ive been trying to set this machine up all day
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, it's just that your system is behaving really strange
<tgm4883> windowlag: you're right. You've been complaining about how "stable" is the wrong term for it using a definition that only you agree to and we're the ones that are wrong. Ok, I'm off to play some games on my working 1070
<windowlag> into something you could possibly call a comfortable workstation
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: I tend to agree with you on that
<windowlag> on a very popular linux distro, hence the rant
<psycoborg> i believe the HD i want to use as my data drive for apache is here,
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, so all of those problems might have a common origin
<windowlag> also i never knew realtek, as much as they suck, was uncommon
<hggdh> windowlag: again:stop
<windowlag> the rtl8822be comes with my mobo, doesn't work on stock install
<windowlag> hggdh: stop what?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: Any suggestions as to what that may be?
<windowlag> i have to repeat myself in order to get some help
<windowlag> and im trying to make some useful contributions
<hggdh> windowlag: ranting. Enough.
<tgm4883> windowlag: rantingk, this is the wrong place for it.
<windowlag> im not ranting
<Asmodeus_> psycoborg: at what path is your hdd mounted?
<windowlag> you're just interpreting the tone of my words incorrectly
<tgm4883> windowlag: please don't use enter as punctuation
<ioria> windowlag, please, state your main issue again
<Gargoyle> windowlag: If you are talking brand new hardware, then this is par for the course.
<psycoborg> i think it is either this : /dev/sda5
<psycoborg> or
<windowlag> these are very neutral words, i think more automated testing should be included in the development cycle, that's all im saying
<hggdh> windowlag: and you are interpreting what I am stating. Again. Either report your issue and *KEEP* on technical stuff, of go away
<windowlag> okay, fair enough
<windowlag> shall i repeat my issue?
<psycoborg> or this : /dev/disk/by-uuid/7515218e-6854-4e30-96da-9df32f04ef00
<ioria> yep
<kenrin> You should stop using the enter key for a peroid .
<Asmodeus_> psycoborg: at what path is your hdd *mounted* in fstab?
<windowlag> seriously, ive had that comment in this room before. im not being that bad with it, is screen real estate really a problem?
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, you could check the integrity of your fs, the state of your HDD etc.
<tgm4883> !details Just stick to the details and not the commentary | windowlag
<ubottu> tgm4883: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tgm4883> hmm
<windowlag> fresh install, 16.04.4, nvidia-384, 4.13.0-37-generic.... upon login mouse takes a stupidly long time to appear, when dragging the simplest of windows they lag behind the cursor... theres *SOME* improvement disabling vblank and flipping but it's still uncacceptable
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: ok, what is the command to check disk health
<tgm4883> windowlag: where did you install the nvidia driver from?
<windowlag> additonal drivers
<ioria> windowlag, tried 375  ?
<psycoborg> its: /mnt/7515218e-6854-4e30-96da-9df32f04ef00 or am i just clueless?
<windowlag> i can try now, if it does help then would it not make sense to recoomend 375 in the additional drivers tool?
<Asmodeus_> psycoborg: change that to something sane, say /mnt/hdd
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, if you can still boot into desktop, then you could open Disks and do all the tests that are available there
<windowlag> you are doing a lookup based on their hardware, and theres the notion of "recommended" but if recommended is less than acceptable then it should default to 375 (assuming that is better)
<psycoborg> ok.
<ioria> windowlag, 384 got issues
<windowlag> right, i did use 375 before, it worked better
<ottomatik> Hello can you help me please with my virtualbox issue. Every time I start a VM my host freezes and become unresponsive.
<jeremy31> windowlag Are you sure the nvidia driver loaded in 4.13.0-37
<windowlag> yes, at least webgl works
<windowlag> it shows up in lsmod (under `nvidia`)
<jeremy31> windowlag I just ask because I had some issues with dkms modules in that kernel.  And one module that was built the old way with make clean, make and it would show it was built against the old kernel
<psycoborg> derp. no modification rights
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: bottom of /etc/grub.d/00_header paste.ubuntu.com/p/ms4F25WN36 any ideas as to what might cause this?
<windowlag> i'll try 375, i think it should be the recommended driver in that case... i wish for a table/matrix i can look up every time i do an ubuntu install which shows driver/hardware mismatches
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, !?
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, no idea. have you somehow got hacked?
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, or installed some sort of trojan?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: yeah, is this a virus or something like that? I'm thinking a full reinstall may be required
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, backup and reinstall
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, yep
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, you should google that up though
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: yeah, reinstalling
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: glad this is only my media center pc
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, is it open to the internet?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: connected via NAT w/o any port forwards
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, right
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, check your logs you never know, although it might be too late already
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: yeah. definetely time to reinstall though
<oerheks> .. an attacker might also changed auth.log
<ioria> Gargoyle, sy, i meant Titanium
<netochka> how can i fix this >>>> > WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<nacc> netochka: where do you get that from?
<oerheks> netochka, what is the command you used?
<Asmodeus_> kostkon: well, thank you kindly for the assistance. I'm glad we could get to the root of the problem
<kostkon> Asmodeus_, np. we definitely did
<psycoborg> apparantly i do not have modify rights to fstab :( im unable to edit.
<Asmodeus_> psycoborg: "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<psycoborg> ( face palm..  ) yeah sudo.. forgot that..
<psycoborg> brb
<netochka_> I got disconnected. Did you guys get my text?
<netochka_> oh ffs.
<wulung> any ubuntu wiki maintainer here ?
<jeremy31> wulung, I think I can edit wikis
<netochka_> .
<wulung> the release page still at 16.04.3
<wulung> no 16.04.4 yet
<netochka> nacc:  oerheks: I tried using the Bitmask app. and got this after this command > sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:pinta-maintainers/pinta-stable     ----  and also, he suggested that this line  means something is severly wrong with my system > Hit:1 http://APT.spideroak.com/ubuntu-spideroak-hardy release InRelease
<akik> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ (Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS (Xenial Xerus))
<wulung> not that, this one : wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<psycoborg> ok i changed it to  /mnt/hdd/ auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0 anything else i should change before i reboot?
<netochka> grrrrrrr
<Asmodeus_> psycoborg: reboot, and make sure it's mounted at /mnt/hdd
<oerheks> netochka,  use ppa-purge for the pinta ppa, and that hardy line is way old..
<psycoborg> since i have 3 hd's i left the SSD alone, and changed the 2 1TB hd's to hdd and hdd1
<psycoborg> ok.
<psycoborg> ty...
<Asmodeus_> psycoborg: then you can move your Apache stuff onto the hdd, and point Apache at it
<netochka> oerheks: i donno what Hardy line is really. I guess it's because i installed SpiderOakONE. would unistalling it solve that specific issue?
<amazes5_> hi
<netochka> oerheks:  and also, could u please write down the whole command i shall be using instead of "sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:pinta-maintainers/pinta-stable"?
<akik> wulung: looks like that web site needs some love. the weekly news letter hasn't been updated since 10/2017
<wulung> yeah, it's twice i notice update lag
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I make a sound or beep, when the output of a command is the one that I am looking for?
<mojtaba> The command is something like this: nmap -sn 192.168.2.0/24 | grep 2.23
<oerheks> netochka, sudo ppa-purge ppa:pinta-maintainers/pinta-stable
<netochka> ty
<akik> mojtaba: aplay
<jeremy31> wulung, check page again
<oerheks> and the 2nd one i am not sure, how did you add that list? like this: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-install-spideroak-one-on-ubuntu-and-use-it-from-the-command-line/
<mojtaba> akik: Can you elaborate a bit more? :)
<akik> mojtaba: aplay can play for example a wav file
<z01d> Hello, I am running Gitlab from the ubuntu repositories, when i install it, and browse to it - its working, i'm able to login, and do whatever, as soon as i reboot the VM, when i navigate to the page it gives me a 502 error, and i can't for the life of me figure out why?
<z01d> Does anyone use gitlab on ubuntu?
<wulung> jeremy31: good :)
<netochka> oerheks: sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<mojtaba> akik: The thing is that, I want to play, when the output is what I am looking for.
<jeremy31> wulung Not a problem
<akik> mojtaba: you need to write a script to do it then
<oerheks> netochka, really/ what linux are you on?
<netochka> oerheks: ubuntu 16
<oerheks> you might need to install it, i thought it is standard..
<ducasse> oerheks: it isn't :)
<netochka> how to do that?
<ducasse> netochka: apt install ppa-purge
<ducasse> netochka: well, sudo apt install ppa-purge
<akik> mojtaba: here's an example that plays a wav file if you enter "a"
<akik> mojtaba: while [ true ]; do read ok; if [ "x$ok" = "xa" ]; then aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav; fi; done
<mojtaba> akik: thanks
<netochka> you see, this is the reply i got in the support forum. telling me to get rid of it. "You need to get rid of that pinta-stable PPA. It hasn't published any releases since Utopic. That's not a problem with Bitmask, but a problem with your system. Do this:
<netochka> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:pinta-maintainers/pinta-stable    and start the whole process again."
<wulung> jeremy31: un-bold the 16.04.3
<netochka> ducasse:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<netochka> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jeremy31> wulung, I think that fixed it
<wulung> yup, nice.
<hggdh> netochka: this probably means you have another dpkg instance running somewhere
<kostkon> netochka, close any other related programs, like your updater, synaptic, software centre, gdebi, apt-get etc.
<netochka> I see, there is an update in process. I will wait for it to finish
<cimmerian39> hi all
<mojtaba> I am trying to run this command: ssh home 'watch "ls"', but I am getting this error: Error opening terminal: unknown.'
<mojtaba> Do you know what could be wrong?
<mojtaba> I can ssh, by ssh home
<ycyclist> Hey, I'm unable to get this to work on my 16.04:  https://www.eriksmistad.no/getting-started-with-google-test-on-ubuntu/
<mojtaba> I have the 'watch' program in the remote machine
<ycyclist> I have been building the ubuntu xenial and bionic kernels successfully, but this just won't go.
<ycyclist> Anybody know what the trick is?
<MarceeZ> What permissions apache2 webserver is using?
<MarceeZ> group or other?
<MarceeZ> or user?
<oerheks> ycyclist, 6 year old project, see the coments on that page?
<ycyclist> Ok.
<ycyclist> I am not seeing my error in those comments.
<ycyclist> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/87Pncb49Gy/
<ycyclist> It may be something obvious.  I am very rusty in my cpp.
<kevr> your TUS are separated
<kevr> you need to link to your test suite
<ycyclist> Please elaboerate kevr.
<nacc> ycyclist: not sure this is really an ubuntu support topic, fwiw
<kevr> ^
<GoopAway> Is there a good channel to talk about hardware?
<nacc> ycyclist: i mean, you want a gtest channel, i assume?
<nacc> GoopAway: #hardware (or ##hardware, I forget)
<ycyclist> Perhaps.  Sorry but it is the ubuntu install I followed.
<kevr> Where?
<kevr> why does the install have you compiling code
<ycyclist> https://www.eriksmistad.no/getting-started-with-google-test-on-ubuntu/
<nacc> ycyclist: did you simply try the examples you linked to?
<ycyclist> I follow exactly that document, and it fails at the make at the end.
<kevr> this tutorial is terrible
<ycyclist> I will not disagree.
<nacc> ycyclist: the comments imply there are typos, etc.
<ycyclist> However, gtest is pretty standard.  I'd think there would be better, but I have not found another ubuntu specific document.
<nacc> ycyclist: my point being it is not about ubuntu -- it's about gtest
<kevr> just install libgtest-dev
<kevr> then use the system libs
<kevr> done
<nacc> ycyclist: yes, the package is available from ubuntu, but so are lots of things that have their own topic-specific channels
<ycyclist> Yes, well, it requires both that install and a cmake.  Furthermore, it is about g++, not gcc.  My gcc tests work.
<ycyclist> Or, actually I may be wrong about that.  My criterion tests work for gcc.  Sorry.
<nacc> ycyclist: it feels like what you want is a "how do i use gtest" channel, not a "how do i install gtest on ubuntu" or "my installation of gtest on ubuntu fails to work" (it's not clear it's the latter, at least, if it is)
<GoopAway> The mouse scroll wheel doesn't work with Firefox pages on my Lubuntu machine. Any fixes?
<nacc> ycyclist: now, if you're writing *new* tests, that's even less relevant to this channel :)
<ycyclist> Yes, but it acts like it is not properly installed.  Perhaps I'd better stop though.  I don't want to ask unfairly.
<kevr> it doesnt require cmake
<kevr> libgtest-dev is just a library
<nacc> ycyclist: their examples require you to use cmake
<nacc> ycyclist: not gtest itself
<nacc> (afaict)
<ycyclist> Note that this package only install source files. You have to compile the code yourself to create the necessary library files. These source files should be located at /usr/src/gtest. Browse to this folder and use cmake to compile the library:
<ycyclist> That is from the document near the top.
<ycyclist> Anyway, if you think this is too much, I'll stop and take it somewhere else.
<ycyclist> I did ask on #google.
<nacc> ycyclist: also it's called googletest in 17.10+ (just fyi)
<ycyclist> This is pretty disappointing. I was hoping to unit test code this afternoon, and instead I'm going around in circules with the install.
<nacc> ycyclist: oh i see, you have to build with the same options as you use to build your target
<nacc> ycyclist: hence it's just a source tree
<nacc> ycyclist: ok, so what cmake is failing? the one at /usr/src/gtest ?
<ycyclist> Yes.  But that still may not be an ubuntu topic.
<ycyclist> The package install cmake works.  It is the example cmake that is failing.
<nacc> ycyclist: on what version of ubuntu?
<ycyclist> As such, it seems it is not working for cpp.
<nacc> ycyclist: ... the example cmake is *not* for /usr/src/gtest, which is what i just asked
<ycyclist> $ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS \n \l
<jtreminio> What's the recommended way to get ubuntu to have /home be separate partition?
<jtreminio> on new install, I mean
<nacc> jtreminio: not sure what you mean? just do so at the install optinos
<jtreminio> nacc: I think I'm doing something wrong; if I manually configure a /, /home and swap partition my laptop doesn't find the OS on first boot
<ycyclist> jtreminio:  I don't recall having that happen automatically.  My favorite way is simply to install on one disk, and have a second disk that is home that I format and mount configure myself.  That probably is unhelpful to most, however.  Sorry.
<jtreminio> if I let ubuntu handle it automatically the OS boots fine
<ycyclist> There should be a GUI tool to create new partitions, make filesystems, and mount.  Since I am a command line guy, I don't know it.
<nacc> jtreminio: what do you mean "manually" ?
<nacc> jtreminio: you mean manual partitioning?
<jtreminio> nacc: selecting "Something else" on the installation type screen
<ycyclist> Say guys, I'm pooping out so I can try rebooting and see if that fixes my problem.  I may beg more later if I am not chastized for it.
<ycyclist> Later.
<nacc> jtreminio: hrm, I'm not sure why it won't find the OS, that seems weird
<jtreminio> Is it correct that I only need to define a "/", "/home" and swap? the first two primaries?
<nacc> jtreminio: yeah, you don't "need" the second or third, but based upon your use case, of course
<nacc> ycyclist: fyi, i spun up a LXD, install cmake libgtest-dev, cloned their git repo and it worked fine
<nacc> ycyclist: so if you are doing literally what that website says to do, PEBKAC :)
<jtreminio> nacc: ah, looks like grub was being installed on my usb drive instead of the ssd
<jtreminio> weird! no wonder it wasn't finding OS
<nacc> jtreminio: weird indeed, but yeah, that would explain that :)
<cr0w_> .
<phoenix_firebrd> Any one using intel graphics hardware and testing ubuntu 18.04 please check the following bug report and confirm it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756380 in libva (Ubuntu) "vaapi VP9 hardware decoding not working anymore in bionic" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: wrong channel, and please don't spam multiple channels
<kostkon> phoenix_firebrd, i saw your forums post
<Equator2018> How do I get http://www.rte.ie/radio1/ to play?
<kostkon> Equator2018, install flash
<phoenix_firebrd> kostkon: which one?
<kostkon> Equator2018, then allow the plugin to run on that page
<kostkon> phoenix_firebrd, which browser are yu using
<Equator2018> How ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kostkon: no not in the browser
<Equator2018> Here's a screenshot: https://imgur.com/a6YEVR4
<phoenix_firebrd> kostkon: In media players
<phoenix_firebrd> kostkon: Its known that the browsers have disabled hardware accelerated video decoding
<Equator2018> So ONLY 'flash' will work ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kostkon: But its the problem with the intel drivers present in the distro
<kostkon> phoenix_firebrd, sorry mixed up the nicks
<phoenix_firebrd> kostkon: ok
<Equator2018> Is that for me ?
<kostkon> phoenix_firebrd, if the forum post was yours, ive read it, i know the details
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: you've filed the bug (and the right channel is #ubuntu+1) and you just need to be patient as its resolved
<nacc> you did post it on a Friday, US timezone, so it may not get resolved until next week
<kostkon> Equator2018, you are gonna make me allow flash to run on the page. let's see..
<nacc> i'll subscribe and make sure someone looks at it next week
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: correction, I have not filed the bug report, I have updated the bug report
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: I would like to speak to any of the devs
<Equator2018> okay - thanks.
<jtreminio> Is there any way to change my mount's device name? Currently it's /dev/nvme0n1, I want it to be /dev/sda1
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: ok, well it was only filed today, afaict
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: it's a bit crazy to expect a fix in 6 hours
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: I have been waiting for a long time, speaking the devs before, but we need to talk a lot
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: I am not expecting a fix immedialty, I just want a response
<Equator2018> any update on getting rte to work ?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: as i said, the bug was only filed 6 hours ago
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: also, this is not the channel to contact developers, bugs are the correct way
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: No the issue was discussed for a long time. There is no activity
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: ... where?
<phoenix_firebrd> irc
<kostkon> Equator2018, well it works here, kinda. i click on the play icon, a new window opens and then nothing. it just shows a image in the middle
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc:  alll the channels, I will tell you which ones
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: what channel?
<Equator2018> kostkon: Whee do Iget flash from ?
<Equator2018> *Where
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: lol, "all the channels" seems a bit unlikely
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: ubuntu, ubuntu+1, kubuntu, kubuntu-devel, the snap channel.
<kostkon> Equator2018, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   and then restart firefox
<Equator2018> okay thanks
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: all of those are support channels
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: did you file a bug when you did all of this?
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: see there is a reason people are logging the irc channels, for reference. A bug report is fine, but discussion via irc should happen
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: ...
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: sorry, you're wrong, irc discussions do not in and of themselves lead to any fixes
<cr0w__> .
<Equator2018> kostkon: Its already installed :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gqnvz4jjzx/
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: also, you never once brought it up on the actual ubuntu development channel
<Equator2018> Still doesn't work :(
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: so you say you can have a conversion in a bug report?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: conversation, you mean? yes.
<kostkon> Equator2018,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer --reinstall  hopefully it will redownload it
<Equator2018> trying ....
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: So i need to file a bug report asking why was the driver in the snap core package updated to the latest one?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: you would (i think) post a forum topic for that, to the snapcraft forums
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: we need to do some info gathering before we file a bug report, so how do you think we can gather that info?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: i feel like you're being a bit ridiculous. I don't know how you expected a fix to get into ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: they will just redirect me to talk to a ubuntu dev
<Equator2018> shall have to re-login. See ya soon (if not - I am fine) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0s7ycdUcHk
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: ... the snapcraft forums are ubuntu developers (for snap side of things)
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: let me explain with an use case
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: no, please don't.
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: the vlc snap for example
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: the bug will either get resolve or it won't, but i don't see how you can expect anything to have changed for ubuntu without a bug report.
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: snaps are in a different channel, in ay case, #snappy
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: and there is a contact e-mail address for the core snap
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: see this is the thing, its like a ping pong ball. the bug should stop somewhere
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: how can a bug stop somewhere if it's never filed?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: a bug was filed 6 hours ago
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: it will be triaged now
<acheronuk> regards the normal package, I suggested 8 days ago that you file a bug.
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: i'm an ubuntu developer, fwiw, so i'm not just talking abstractly
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: super, lets go to offtopic then
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: uh, no.
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: i've told you what you need, afaict
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: No i need a human responce not a bot one
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: what?
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: lets talk
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: wait til the bug is triaged by timo or someone related.
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: no, i have no dog in the desktop world.
<tessier> Wow. This channel scrolls a lot and any possible answer to my question yesterday is long gone. :(
<nacc> !logs | tessier
<ubottu> tessier: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tessier> ooh...thanks!
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: I will file a bug, but tell me where should I file a bug to get intel va driver version 2.1.0 in snap core. because driver version 1.8.x's V9 support is broken
<Equator2018_> kostkon: Still getting the same flash error on firefox - shall I try brave ?
<kostkon> Equator2018_, yeah see in a different browser
<Equator2018_> k
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: but the thing is the snap devs have already told be that the ubuntu verion 16.10 or 16.04 used cannot be updated soon along with the driver
<Equator2018_> snap installing .....
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: i think you are confusing things
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: the core snap is based on 16.04
<tessier> hah... tgm4883 never replied so I didn't miss anything. :)
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: ya the intel va driver is 1.8.x in it
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: which has 1.7.0-1 -- if the core snap devs decided to do something else in the core snap, that is a topic for the snap developers (not ubuntu proper)
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: ok, open a forum topic on the snapcraft forums about the core snap
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: as i'm sure, if you asked in #snappy, they would have told you to do
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: there are two problems to solve, the existing bug is to fix ubuntu (not snaps)
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: a forum post on the snapcraft forums would be to resolve the snap issue
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: who is the maintainer of the ubuntu snap core?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: canonical.
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: as the contact: line of the core snap makes clear, as I asked you to look at a bit ago.
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: What about cherry picking a patch downsteam? will that be possile for 17.10?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: yes, read the SRU guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: although that has nothing to do with the snaps, and is about the ubuntu bug, which as i said would get triaged like normal
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: at this point nothing further needs to be done, except if you want to chase down the core snap issue; hopefully the bug gets resolved soon
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756459 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "VP9 hardware decoding broken in 17.10, displaying corrupted images in frames while playing videos" [Undecided,New]
<phoenix_firebrd> I just filed a bug report, so what else do you want
<poigp> hello how can I get rid of this "t=canonical&ia=web" ?
<kenrin> t=canonical&ia=web ?
<kostkon> kenrin, when using search in firefox
<kenrin> Oh for the ubuntu revenue thing?
<kenrin> edit /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/  whichever file has your locale
<poigp> kenrin I have amazondotcom.xml, ddg.xml and google.xml inside the locale. What should I do with this?
<kenrin> Pick whichever one search you are using
<kenrin> remove the param name="t" value
<poigp> inisde each xml?
<GoopAway> I'm rather new to Lubuntu, I'm used to Ubuntu (the regular flavor), how do you get an HP printer on the same private network/subnet to be recognized on a web browser?
<kenrin> yeah,  or for just the searches you use.  I think it defaults to duckduck
<GoopAway> I installed hplip, but it still won't show up. I have the printer with the IP address of 192.168.0.32 and the PC with the IP address of 192.168.0.2
<GoopAway> I remember there being something on Ubuntu at home with a Brother printer that the setup bash file thing would find the printer FOR me, and set it up automatically.
<mojtaba> Hello, I have two remote machines, I can login to remote 2 from remote 1, but I can not login to remote 2 from my local machine. Do you know how can I rsync a directory from remote 2 to my local machine?
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: unless you make remote 2 accessable to local, you will have to tunnel your connections via ssh through remote 1
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: I want to tunnel that, but I don't know how.
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: Do you know how should I do that?
<filifunk> hi!  I'm trying to download a program and get it to work.  It is very confusing to me because it is linux, could someone help me?
<genii> filifunk: What program?
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba, trying to research that... I'm not sure how to rsync while tunneling through a intermediary computer
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using intel graphics hardware kabylake+ please tell, need to confirm a bug
<filifunk> genil: miniflux
<filifunk> its an rss reader.  Digg Reader is going to shut down so I figured I'd try an open source program
<windowlag> i fixed the laggy window issue, my monitors were running at 30hz, as soon as i fixed that they behave normally when dragging (very responsive and always under the mouse cursor)
<windowlag> so an issue at 30hz (im assuming it's the only factor) has gone unnoticed
<genii> filifunk: Google tells me it's written in GO, you might need that as a pre-requisite first
<genii> filifunk: eg: package name golang
<kostkon> filifunk, https://docs.miniflux.net/en/latest/installation.html#debian-package-installation
<filifunk> genii:  hmmm...the requirements page doesn't mention it.  There is a thing on there called postgresql which I've never heard before.  Maybe i have to have that
<filifunk> kostkon: Hi, yeah I've been trying to figure out that page lol
<filifunk> so I decided to try debian package installation
<filifunk> I've gone through step two but step 3 I have no idea if I'm doing it correctly
<windowlag> so ive finally got my system in a decent state, the secureboot issues should throw an error when they cause a graphics driver to make unity dm fail after login, it's unclear to the novice user
<windowlag> (one of your target audiences as a distro, i believe)
<windowlag> anyway, make of it what you will, thanks to those that helped earlier
<filifunk> I typed in DATABASE_URL and that doesn't do anything and I don't think that's what they are implying
<genii> Don't add debian repositories into your Ubuntu, instead just use the same packagenames from regular Ubuntu repos, or PPAs if absolutely required
<filifunk> I'm sorry I don't know what that means.  Are you saying I should do some sudo apt get sort of thing?
<kostkon> filifunk, looks like you need to build the package yourself
<filifunk> kostkon:  ok, I've downloaded a bunch of things.  I don't know how to build it.  I have a folder called miniflux master that I've downloaded
<filifunk> genii:  why not get the debian files...are those separate from ubuntu files?
<genii> filifunk: I think you'd be better off following this guide https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/install-miniflux-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-vps/
<genii> I wouldn't bother with the PHP5-6 PPA though, just install the php on default repos
<pragmaticenigma> filifunk, perhaps rss owl is a better option for you? http://www.rssowl.org/
<filifunk> pragmaticenigma: I was going to go with that...but that things isn't maintained anymore
<filifunk> genii: that looks better
<pragmaticenigma> filifunk, just because something isn't maintained, doesn't mean it's bad. It's just reached a maturity and stability that doesn't require a lot of maintenance
<filifunk> genii: I don't understand the last thing you said, but maybe I'll justskip the line with the ppa
<filifunk> pragmaticenigma...on the github page I think it said not to use it as it is vulnerable
<genii> filifunk: You should just need: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install php ..for that part
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: I will do that only when the above said condition satisfies
#ubuntu 2018-03-17
<genii> filifunk: And for the other ones off the PPA, instead: sudo apt-get install php-fpm php-cli php-json php-curl php-sqlite
<genii> filifunk: Everything after that should be the same
<pragmaticenigma> phoenix_firebrd, that's not how this room works... If you have a bug, and want help confirming it, then say it. Otherwise what you propose sounds suspicious and unlikely someone will take interest. If you think you have a bug, simply report the bug to the appropriate place. If they can replicate it, they will confirm it
<filifunk> genii: I get Package 'php-sqlite' has no installation candidate
<filifunk> when I used the last command
<genii> filifunk: 1 sec
<genii> filifunk: use php-sqlite3 instead
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: I have already reported a bug, I want someone with the specific hardware to check it and confirm. Just filing a bug will most probaby rot there
<pragmaticenigma> phoenix_firebrd, if you describe it upfront, someone will be more likely to say "Yes, I've experienced that too" or they might even have a fix that worked for them
<filifunk> genii ok, it worked, I will move down that page now
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: I want someone here in irc to test it and update the bug report so that it will get the attention of the developers
<pragmaticenigma> phoenix_firebrd, then say what you want tested, don't hide it
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: what gpu do you use?
 * genii makes more coffee
<pragmaticenigma> phoenix_firebrd, asking someone to intentionally trigger a bug is scary, concerns of data loss and system corruption are too great. If you put it out here, explained as best you can in a sentence or two... someone might be willing to help.
<filifunk> genii I made it to the "Install all PHP dependencies using composer"
<filifunk> Composer could not find a composer.json file in /home/pete/myminiflux.com
<filifunk> To initialize a project, please create a composer.json file as described in the https://getcomposer.org/ "Getting Started" section
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: i agree
<genii> filifunk: Unfortunately I'm not familiar with composer :(
<genii> filifunk: Give me few minutes to replicate your steps so far
<filifunk> genii ugh, that getting started section says nothing about .json files lol
<pragmaticenigma> filifunk and genii... since this appears to be an unsupported install, would it be possible to take your conversation private?
<filifunk> pragmaticenigma, yes, sorry
<genii> filifunk: /join #ubuntu-offtopic and we can continue spamming them in there ;)
<z01d> Hey does anyone use gitlab pages on ubuntu?
<filifunk> genii ok lol
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba, are you familiar with setting up an rsync server instance?
<pragmaticenigma> z01d, A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hathway> hello
<z01d> When running gitlab under ubuntu, i setup a gitlab page, and the docuymentation tells me to click settings -> pages to grab the url, but pages doesn't exist in my settigns menu, so i can't seem to find the generated url anyuwhere? which is why i ask about anyone running it?
<pragmaticenigma> hello hathway
<filifunk> genii, for some reason i can't find that channel...it's #ubuntu-offtopic?
<genii> Yes
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | filifunk
<ubottu> filifunk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> z01d, that sounds like a question better suited for gitlab's support forum?
<filifunk> I put #ubuntu-offtopic in the Join channel prompt, click on join channel and nothing happens
<phoenix_firebrd> This is regarding a old intel va driver used in ubuntu 17.10. package name i965-va-driver of version: 1.8.3-1ubuntu1 in this driver VP9 decoding is broken for the supporting intel hardwares. Upstream driver from Intel got fix and the patch made it to version 2.0.0. I have filed a bug report. To speed up things, I would like people with intel hardware(cpu) kabylake+ to check this bug and confirm it in the bug report so that I will get the attention
<phoenix_firebrd> of the devs and the bug gets fixed soon.
<pragmaticenigma> filifunk, start the line with /join
<guiverc> filifunk, try it without the # at the 'join prompt
<phoenix_firebrd> The following is the bug report I am talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756459 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "VP9 hardware decoding broken in 17.10, displaying corrupted images in frames while playing videos" [Undecided,New]
<pragmaticenigma> phoenix_firebrd, have you checked to see if 18.04 has the updated driver?
<genii> filifunk: Most likely it is currently set for registered users only. I will just pm instead
<filifunk> genii oh ok, yeah that will work sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: yes, it has,the bug is fixed in it, but the entire VP9 decoding support is dropped in version 2.0.0.
<azizLIGHT> when will we get vlc 3
<azizLIGHT> in 14.04
<phoenix_firebrd> azizLIGHT: I think never
<azizLIGHT> should i get it by a ppa then?
<phoenix_firebrd> azizLIGHT: I am happy you are asking this question
<phoenix_firebrd> azizLIGHT: I think there is none
<azizLIGHT> vlc 3 looks to be major
<azizLIGHT> oh no
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, 14.04 is nearing end of life and you should consider upgrading to 16.04 or 18.04 (when 18.04 becomes available)
<azizLIGHT> i am aware. im waiting for 18.04
<phoenix_firebrd> azizLIGHT: I am here for the similar thing
<azizLIGHT> really? vlc?
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, I do not recommend a PPA install, as it may make your upgrade to 18.04 a rough ride
<azizLIGHT> pragmaticenigma: im definitely going to fresh install
<azizLIGHT> i have too many stupid ppas
<azizLIGHT> 1 more ppa here wont hurt :D
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: even vlc daily ppa messes up the dependency packages
<pragmaticenigma> if your skilled enough, I'd say go for it then azizLIGHT
<pragmaticenigma> I'm aware, all to familiar with getting bitten by the VLC ppa's phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: ok
<azizLIGHT> phoenix_firebrd: vlc daily? is that a different name for nightly?
<phoenix_firebrd> azizLIGHT: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> azizLIGHT: I think this is the one, kindly check with someone else before you use it https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily/+index
<phoenix_firebrd> azizLIGHT: You should know that its not a stable one
<azizLIGHT> phoenix_firebrd: thanks but ill stick to a more stable version from that ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> pragmaticenigma: I have patched my driver in my installtion, but the vlc 3.0 snaps use their own drivers present in the snap core
<azizLIGHT> welp i deleted my windows vm
<azizLIGHT> crossover handles ms office for me just fine
<galock> join #atom
<pragmaticenigma> galock, you forgot the forwardslash infront of join
<Tex_Nick> might have been an invitation instead if a join command ?
<subd> happy friday
<psycoborg> ok my hdd mounted... how do i point my apache files over to the 1tb empty drive?
<psycoborg> im still on the SSD but it shows my hdd mounted
<pragmaticenigma> !who | psycoborg
<ubottu> psycoborg: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> psycoborg: ^ either this, or provide context / sum up your question (and what you have done since) again so others can help, too.
<psycoborg> actually its open to everyone, because i dont know how to point apache to my secondary drive via ubentu
<psycoborg> i want to move my apache files to an empty hdd, in windows, i know how to do it, but in ubuntu, im clueless as i never used linux before.
<psycoborg> all tutorials only move it from one directory to another on the same hd.
<psycoborg> is there a youtube tutorial on how to do this?
<pragmaticenigma> psycoborg, there are no "drives" in linux. You have a directory tree. When you added the new harddrive, is it mounted to a particular folder?
<kk4ewt> look at wsftp for windows
<pragmaticenigma> !who | kk4ewt
<ubottu> kk4ewt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kk4ewt> pragmaticenigma, look at wsftp for windows login to your linuxbox
<pragmaticenigma> I do not understand what you are asking kk4ewt
<kk4ewt> pragmaticenigma,  i am not asking, i am telling
<pragmaticenigma> i still do not understand what you are saying
<kk4ewt> pragmaticenigma, there is a program called wsftp
<kk4ewt> get that on your windows computer
<kk4ewt> use that to log into your ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> kk4ewt, what are you trying to do? Speak in complete sentences and avoid using the enter key for punctuation
<kk4ewt> pragmaticenigma, nm i will go away
<tomreyn> psycoborg: can you describe "apache files" more closely? do you have an apache httpd installed on your copmputer and files in a document root it serves? and you want to copy or move (which?) these files to this additional HDD you now attached?
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: I believe psycoborg is trying to move their web root directory to a secondary drive. They state that they can see the drive, but I'm trying to establish if the drive is mounted
<genii> psycoborg: Drives are designated like /dev/sda for first one, /dev/sdb for second one, etc like this. partition 1 of first drive is /dev/sda1 partition 2 of drive 2 is like /dev/sdb2 . But you don't use the raw devices, you "splice" them somewhere into a direcotry on your filesystem. So there's no C: D: type of idea. contents of something like /dev/sda1 just become available now somewhere like /mnt instead after you mount them there
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: hmm, sounds plausible, but i'm not yet certain this is exactly her or his goal.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, they said they wanted to move their files to the new drive in their comments earlier. The four responses following your "request for context" response
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i read those responses, too. :) i imagine someone with limited experience might mix up 'move' and 'copy'.  it is not yet clear what "apache files" are, however, or what the overall idea behind this plan is. i don't think we should spend more time discussing possible interpretations of the little information we got until psycoborg has provided more.
<pragmaticenigma> true enough
<psycoborg> @pragmatcenigma ubuntu and the apache server is installed on my SSD. /var/www/html is on that drive too, the ssd is 120 gigs. im 100% sure it will fill up. i prefer to have the html folder on the 1TB drive as there is nothing on it.
<pragmaticenigma> psycoborg, (small side bar, just use screennames without the @ symbol)
<pragmaticenigma> psycoborg, do you know where the larger drive is mounted?
<psycoborg> so, the SSD drive can still hold the apache mySQL and php system, but files like php files, html files, pictures and videos will fill up the drive, this will include other applications i might install later on.  for editing and creation.
<psycoborg> the mounted HD is /dev/sdf /media/mike/data
<psycoborg> or this one, im not sure which is the correct term im supposed to use here.
<psycoborg> oops.. i pressed enter  lol /mnt/hdd/
<yonaikerlol_> Hello, users.
<pragmaticenigma> psycoborg, I think we need to start with moving the mount to a more permanent location. It appears your drive is mounted as your user, which may not be available after a reboot.
<genii> psycoborg: Just /def/sdf or something more like /dev/sdf1 ?
<theTOOLMAN> hey there! having a problem with my powercolor 3970's. trying to do 4 displays. xrandr isn't seeing the fourth but xfce-display-manager sees all four. the problem is that it shows two on the configurator. 3 of my screens are mirrored and one is to the left. anybody know a good place to start debugging? running 16.04 with gdm3 and xfce4.
<theTOOLMAN> i've had this problem for a while and i thought maybe it had to do with one of my screens being 1920x1200 but now i've got 4 1920.1080
<pragmaticenigma> theTOOLMAN, what is the graphics card that you are using?
<theTOOLMAN> went from an upsideown T to a straight line
<theTOOLMAN> powercolor ati 3970
<psycoborg> so i can use just this /dev/sdf <-- and omit the other part. i named the 1TB drive data :P
<theTOOLMAN> sorry
<theTOOLMAN> its a 7970
<genii> psycoborg: Can you open a terminal, and issue: mount    ...and then please put the results in a pastebin URL for us to view?
<pragmaticenigma> theTOOLMAN: what is "the configurator"
<theTOOLMAN> idk what its called but the square that shows the layout
<psycoborg> sure.
<theTOOLMAN> in xfce-display-manager
<psycoborg> have not used pastebin in along time..
<psycoborg> brb
<genii> psycoborg: Mostly because just /dev/sdf and not an actual partition on the device means either: the device was actually raw formatted without a partition table, or: You need to find the actual partition
<theTOOLMAN> psycoborg: fdisk -l lists all of your partitions
<genii> theTOOLMAN: But that won't help us understand the issue I just described
<theTOOLMAN> i must have missed something sorry
<pragmaticenigma> theTOOLMAN, let's work on your concern ... genii appears to be helping psycoborg at the moment
<genii> Because it's entirely possible to do something like: mkfs /dev/sdf and just use the raw device without any partitions, but it's highly unusual and also it won't be able to automount if you do that
<psycoborg> ok the mount info is located here : https://pastebin.com/L0dtwkGB
<genii> Reading
<pragmaticenigma> theTOOLMAN: I haven't worked much with graphics in XFCE, and don't have ATI cards... however if the display manager in XFCE see's all four screens, it's likely xrandr might too it's just not detecting under the current configuration
<pragmaticenigma> theTOOLMAN: are you able to restore the configuration back the way it was, when all 4 monitors were working (even though you didn't want them in the inverted T formation)
<genii> psycoborg: Yes, somehow the entire raw device was formatted instead of making a partition table
<psycoborg> 0.o
<psycoborg> ok.
<genii> psycoborg: So before using it, you should unmount it, make one big partition on it, and format that instead, before continuing
<psycoborg> so, i might need to like fdisk the new drive
<genii> Yes, exactly
<psycoborg> or is there another tool to create partitions?
<genii> or gparted, whatever you like
<psycoborg> hmm..
<genii> psycoborg: gparted is probably better in this case
<psycoborg> as you can tell im a windows guy, i right clicked the monted drive and said just format it ROTFL!!!
<psycoborg> ok, this might take a minute it 10
<theTOOLMAN> https://pastebin.com/LKgnKXy1
<genii> psycoborg: Yes, it's actually an easy mistake to make, but we'll get it sorted :)
<theTOOLMAN> thats the devices and the output from xrandr
<psycoborg> installing gparted now.
<psycoborg> ooh..
<psycoborg> this might be a problem.
<psycoborg> my SSD was not partitioned either.
<psycoborg> if installing ubuntu, will the installer do that automaticly?
<genii> psycoborg: Yes
<psycoborg> or will i need to stick the USB in and start everything over?
<psycoborg> oooh ok.
<psycoborg> phew.
<genii> psycoborg: You do have some main drive, /dev/sda, where /dev/sda1 ( partition 1 ) is already mounted at root  ( or / )
<theTOOLMAN> so thats one of the things that has been a bit tough to find is where the config file is for that
<genii> ( as indicated by your paste)
<genii> psycoborg: So that is where your Ubuntu install went
<pragmaticenigma> theTOOLMAN: what does "xrandr --listmonitors" output?
<psycoborg> i creadted a unbuntu usb installer
<psycoborg> the ubuntu is currently running off of my SSD card
<psycoborg> problem. gparted only sees my 120 GB SSD
<psycoborg> it does not see the 1 TB new drive.
<psycoborg> how to i get gparted to see the 1tb drive?
<psycoborg> PPPF found it.
<psycoborg> nevermind.
<genii> psycoborg: The little window with the current drive displayed , you should be able to change it there
<genii> ( if memory serves)
<psycoborg> ok, can i partition the entire drive? or will i need to break it up in to smaller bytes?
<genii> psycoborg: Unfortunately I have to be someplace. But the general idea is: make 1 big partition of type linux, save the changes, format the partition specifically, should be now /dev/sdf1. Then, use sudo blkid to find the UUID of that partition. The UUID gets added tour /etc/fstab file to mount it under your apache web directory
<genii> psycoborg: I think that another helper will be able to assist you with the process, now that we know what needs to be done
<psycoborg> of type closest thing to linux i see is bsd it defaults to dos.
<pragmaticenigma> theTOOLMAN: does the file /home/[user]/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml exist? If it does, try moving that file to a backup file, and reboot. that will help get you to a clean slate
<psycoborg> ok.
<psycoborg> i think i got this.
<psycoborg> i now have a partition /dev/sdf1
<psycoborg> but it is a linux-swap filesystem, is that ok?
<psycoborg> or do i need to do it again?
<psycoborg> wait.
<psycoborg> let me check youtube on partitioning new hard drives./
<psycoborg> ok found a tutorial on partitions.. i will see if i did this right.
<SkiRek> Anyone jumping on the new LTS right away, when it comes out?
<pragmaticenigma> SkiRek, that might be a better conversation to have in !offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | SkiRek
<ubottu> SkiRek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Butterfly_> pragmaticenigma : you've gotten way too addicted to the bot when you say sentenced like... "better conversation to have in !offtopic" :p
<SkiRek> So this is more of a Ubuntu Tech support channel?
<Butterfly_> SkiRek : that's exactly what this is :)
<SkiRek> Ahhh... mah bad.
<Butterfly_> SkiRek : 18.04 will come out april 2018 btw
<Butterfly_> pragmaticenigma : and seriously, just answering when new LTS comes out is off topic already?
<Butterfly_> isn't that a bit extreme? the question is answered just as fast as you can type !offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> Butterfly_, you're currently offtopic... take the conversation elsewhere
<Butterfly_> psh :D
<theTOOLMAN> pragmaticenigma: thats what i was looking for. thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> you're welcome theTOOLMAN
<LACampbell> https://gist.github.com/LewisAndrewCampbell/90981ae76a6c938c10858baaf752b381 I am getting a lot of 404s when trying to update, but my sources.list has no ppas. any ideas?
<tgm4883> !zesty | LACampbell
<ubottu> LACampbell: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<LACampbell> ubottu: right, I held off because of that AMD bricking issue in 17.10. so no distupgrade path?
<ubottu> LACampbell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guiverc> LACampbell, because of EOL; the repo doesn't exist in archive.ubuntu.com (hence 404s), but its been moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com, but update for security purposes to a supported release
<LACampbell> guiverc: yeah I want to update
<tgm4883> !eol | LACampbell
<ubottu> LACampbell: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<guiverc> change the archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list*
<LACampbell> dist-upgrade just looks at the zesty sources and gives me 404s though
<pragmaticenigma> LACampbell, take a look at the link ubottu had at the end. it is a guide for upgrading EOL version of Ubuntu
<guiverc> it can be changed with a `sed` all at once, but I prefer examining and changing the file myself as I use it as an audit (looking for anything I no longer want; to reduce bloat etc)
<guiverc> LACampbell, also note: if you used a country mirror (or countrycode.archive.ub..) the country mirrors don't exist for old-releases...
<LACampbell> I checked out that link, I've changed my sources over. we'll see if I can get dist upgrade working. like I said before I usually don't wait this long before updating
<guiverc> don't forget to `sudo apt update` first (to update software lists)
<LACampbell> hmm LTS release next month, I might hold off a few weeks. thanks for the help everyone, I can at least update now
<guiverc> LACampbell, don't forget any security fixes since 13-Jan (inc. all meltdown, spectre) were not applied to 17.04 due EOL
<LACampbell> guiverc: ah! I better do it now then. I meant to do this last year but the AMD bricking issue was still going on, maybe I shouldve rolled back to an LTS at that point
<theology> how do i set a permanent environment variable in ubuntu? export does not work
<theology> not permanently
<guiverc> theology, i'd add it to a .profile (or another choice) script
<fa0> Hello
<fa0> In 17.10 is there an easy way to prevent DNS leaks when using OpenVPN through the NetworkManager?
<fa0> I've played with several things, and not getting anything to work, not even hardcoding the dns in NetworkManager is working...
<fa0> I know in earlier versions in the NetworkManager.conf I think it was a line 'dns=dnsmasq' you would just comment out to get this to work...
<fa0> 17.10 is really sad, I can't believe Canocial realized this thing, so buggy too... :)(
<Guest92091> try robo linux
<Guest92091> live
<fa0> I'm working on Android, so it's not like an easy switch to go to another distro, just need to figure this out in Ubuntu
<Guest92091> did you try the daq
<Guest92091> faq
<Butterfly_> !offtopic | Guest92091
<ubottu> Guest92091: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Butterfly_> \o/
<mojtaba> Hello, I want to use watch to monitor a grep command, if there is any output I want to exit watch and run another command. Do you know how can I do that?
<Butterfly_> your sentence isn't really on point, it's hard to read
<Butterfly_> 'to use watch to monitor a grep' ?
<mojtaba> Butterfly_: watch 'grep word'
<Butterfly_> i now realized 'watch' is a command :)
<Butterfly_> without realizing that, the sentence is wicked :D
<mojtaba> :-P
<Butterfly_> lol
<mojtaba> Butterfly_: any idea how to do that?
<Butterfly_> i wish i knew
<Butterfly_> it doesn't seem too complicated though
<Butterfly_> what is it that you're trying to grep ?
<mojtaba> Butterfly_: I am checking if a computer is on, rsync one of its directories.
<Butterfly_> gimme the command
<Butterfly_> then we can work on making the watch work :)
<mojtaba> Butterfly_: just a sec
<Butterfly_> althought i'm guessing one of the ops are gonna kick us out soon for being off topic
<Butterfly_> even if this channel is dead silent besides us
<mojtaba> Butterfly_: watch -n 300 "ssh home 'nmap -sn 192.168.2.0/24 | grep 2.17' &&  rsync -av -e "ssh home ssh -i ~/.ssh/key" pc@192.168.2.17:/Users/pc/Desktop/ ."
<wedgie> while ! grep 'pattern' file; do sleep 5; done
<mojtaba> Butterfly_: here rsync will be executed each time. I just want to exit watch and run rsync once.
<wedgie> don't use watch, use a loop
<Butterfly_> honestly, i'm too tipsy for this :)
<Butterfly_> wedgie has a point though
<Butterfly_> a good one
<mojtaba> wedgie: Butterfly_: thanks
<wedgie> mojtaba: #bash might be a better place to ask. I'm trying to come up with something but i'm busy with other stuff
<Butterfly_> i think the people in #bash can help better with these kind of things though
<psycoborg> ok, i dopne did... not all youtube tutorials are good lol. i was following one and it was fine, everything was going great.. until the guy told me to reboot ROTFL!! my system crashed.
<psycoborg> it can not find hdd and hdd1
<psycoborg> will i need to wip my ssd and reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<psycoborg> i found out the hard way that once the hd is mounted and mapped correctly, it is all i need to do DERP!
<psycoborg> linux is not for sissies lol
<psycoborg> any how would it be easier for me to just reinstall ubuntu? or is there an easy fix to undo what i did.
<Butterfly_> lol
<Butterfly_> reboots can be disastrous :)
<Butterfly_> all goes will till that reboot of hell :)
<Guest92091> psycoborg,
<Butterfly_> well*
<Guest92091> try live version
<psycoborg> i figured that out lol
<Guest92091> no install
<psycoborg> hi guest
<psycoborg> i ran the scan, it gets stuck at hdd/hdd1 prompts.
<psycoborg> im just gonna redo linux fro mscratch..
<psycoborg> unless someone has a last ditch fix for me.
<Budgii> put in the dishwasher?
<Budgii> jk..
<psycoborg> lol, i opened ubuntu via live disk.. i will see if i can fix fstab while on the live cd
<psycoborg> aannd its blank..
<psycoborg> oh mounted my main system drive, found the fstab file.
<psycoborg>  now.. how to repair this lil bastard.
<psycoborg> anyone know the command line to switch over to my system HD by chance lol
<Ben64> switch over?
<psycoborg> yes, thats what i need to do vi\a command line so i can open the file in root mode./
<Ben64> not understanding what you mean
<Bashing-om> psycoborg: Try this . In the liveUSB are boot options . One such is "boot from first hard drive" . what happens ?
<psycoborg> i figured out the problem, i can fix it, but i need to figure out how to get super user access to the fstab file.
<EriC^^> psycoborg: get your partition from 'sudo parted -ls' and mount it with 'sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt'
<EriC^^> it'll be at /mnt/etc/fstab
<psycoborg> bashing that shows my 2 1 TB partitioned hdds but not the SSD drive that i need to access
<psycoborg> oops..
<psycoborg> sorry. i meant eric lol
<psycoborg> bashing let me reboot and try your method.
<psycoborg> cause in the file manager i do see the SSD
<EriC^^> psycoborg: that's odd
<Bashing-om> psycoborg: Rgere is a nthod to get the boot menu . soon as the bios screen clears hold a shift key .
<Guest66119> hi guys i have wrecked my ubuntu os-think ive deleted files i should not have is there a command to restore os nessecary files back to default or should i migrate all files i want to keep to external and reinstall from usb
<Bashing-om> There is a methid *
<psycoborg> bashing 1st hd failed.
<psycoborg> does not allowed me to boot there.
<Guest66119> cant get apt working from bash
<psycoborg> should i take out the USB stick?
<Guest66119> and other things like the grub screen are behaving strange nothing displayed but boots after enter hit or countdown up
<psycoborg> or just let it boot then hold the shift after the bios?
<EriC^^> Guest66119: yeah backup and reinstall
<Guest66119> cheer mate
<Guest66119> cheers
<psycoborg> its the blasted FStab file. i should have ocmmented out the first 2 partitions. when i followed the tutorial lolk
<psycoborg> im just gonna reinstall.
<psycoborg> i can now do everything correctly./
<Ben64> psycoborg: just edit the fstab if you think that's the problem...
<Bashing-om> psycoborg: Well, will need the liveUSB to access/mount the install.
<psycoborg> i have the on now.
<psycoborg> the fstab file is what preventing the boot because i have 4 differewnt names for 2 HD's and ubuntu has no clue who is the correct entry.
<Guest66119> can anyone post a uptodate link for installing ubuntu on one partition and all my user files separate partition so if i have this issue in future i can skip looking for files to backup for the reinstall
<Guest66119> wow will retype sorry
<EriC^^> psycoborg: pastebin 'sudo parted -ls'
<Ben64> Guest66119: when you're installing and you get to the bit where you do partitioning, don't do automatic, do "something else" and create a partition for /home
<Guest66119> okay will it promt me where to install os vs home later in the installation
<psycoborg> it will not allow me to, when i try to edit it via command line its blank, but when i open it from the desktop i c an view it, but can not edit it witout super user powers.
<EriC^^> psycoborg: type 'sudo nautilus' and try again
<psycoborg>  eric, i was (    ) <-- close ro reinstalling linux lol
<psycoborg> hold on let me run that and paste bin it to you..
<Ben64> it's blank because you chose the wrong file
<psycoborg> im using 4 macines to fix 1 lol
<psycoborg> drinking beer is making this fun too :P
<psycoborg> IT WORKED ERIC!!!!!! WOOO HOO!!!
<Butterfly_> https://i.imgur.com/mii74OF.jpg
<psycoborg> ok corrected the problem in fstab, im going to shut down remove my usb drive and reboot aqnd see if this works.
<psycoborg> one min and i will let you know if this worked
<psycoborg> ok first fix failed, trying option 2.
<psycoborg> if this fails then im out of options except for the paste bin.
<psycoborg> it booted normally .
<psycoborg> looks like there was a problem with the tutorial. that caused the problem with my ubuntu.
<psycoborg> thanks eric, you command line worked in restoring my system
<pztrick> Hey I have an issue where an wxPython/OpenGL plot widget is only visible when I'm dragging/resizing the window. Not visible at rest. I've tried changing between compiz/marco window managers thinking it was a compositing issue but no luck. Any ideas?
<gologolo> wo suprend tendennnf cahlmers welocome despite your dierectionsa
<gologolo> i am listening to highly strange musci while spreadiong some paper on my mouth and you know that is not normal paper
<gologolo> actually im just drinking some water that ryder made me in the kitchen yesterday morning hmm smells good whats cooking wheres mine
<gologolo> Drone:
<gologolo> happy easter
<psycoborg> bah humbug lol
<gologolo>  /nick stallman
<gologolo> fuck
<stallman> hmm smells good
<stallman> lotuspsychje: hello comradeeeeeeee
<stallman> how are you today fine thank you??
<lotuspsychje> stallman: morning
<stallman> it is 2 am here
<stallman> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | stallman
<ubottu> stallman: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<stallman> ok but i do have a question
<stallman> why is _systemd_is_evil
<lotuspsychje> stallman: thats not a question, but an opinion
<stallman> sorry i quoted the guy by mistake
<stallman> why is systemd evil?
<lotuspsychje> stallman: stop it please only ubuntu support in this channel
<stallman>                                                                                                                                                         ok sorry
<psycoborg> ok i have a problem...
<lotuspsychje> psycoborg: shoot
<psycoborg> the solution is staring me right in the face, but i cant see it.
<psycoborg> ppfftt./
<psycoborg>  i hit enter again lol
<psycoborg> sorry.
<stallman>                                                                                                                                                                                  c                                whats the problem
<psycoborg>  ok rather than delete the offending lines in fstab i commented them out.
<clone23> someone gave psycoborg  a computer
<stallman>  
<psycoborg> but looking at them i am confused as to why the boot does not work if the entries i made with the others commented out
<psycoborg> it will ail unless i comment out the bottom 2 entried.
<lotuspsychje> stallman: stop flooding with spaces please
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | psycoborg
<ubottu> psycoborg: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<psycoborg> my problem is why is ubuntu seing hdd and hdd1 if they dont exist ?
<Ben64> psycoborg: what
<psycoborg> let me pastebin my fstab and see if you can lead me in the right direction here lol
<ShriHari> !fstab | psycoborg
<ubottu> psycoborg: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<psycoborg> gimmi one minute.
<ShriHari> !fstab | psycoborg
<psycoborg> no i know wht it is.
<lotuspsychje> ShriHari: can you please not flood abuse the bot
<stallman> !leave
<stallman> oops
<psycoborg> but let me patebin mine. so you can tell me ehy my bottom 2 entries are invalid and cause ubuntu not to boot? even though those are valed entries
<psycoborg> https://pastebin.com/UKuuf4iQ
<psycoborg> thats my pastebin of fstab
<psycoborg> now here is the problem.
<psycoborg> the bottom entry i made is what i want.
<psycoborg> the entries with HDD and HDD1 DO NOT EXIST on my machine.
<psycoborg> but if i comment them out Ubuntu errors and will not boot unless the bottom 2 entries are commented out.
<psycoborg> the bottom entry with /var/wwww/html is  the partitition im trying to mount,
<psycoborg> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<psycoborg>  i shall look theer while you look over my file lol
<psycoborg> andpage is not found  when i look it up..
<psycoborg>  hmm..
<psycoborg> found the site ... reading it now
<stallman> sauvin_:
<bocaneri> stallman:
<psycoborg> please dont talk to... DERP!! too late..
<psycoborg> wow...
<psycoborg> now im more confused.
<psycoborg> as im not sure what information is correct.
<psycoborg> im using ubuntu 16.04
<psycoborg> the guy in the tutorial that jacked up my system is using 16.04
<psycoborg>  but the website ,while having interesting and more clean settings seems to have different information than i have been given...
<lotuspsychje> !ops | stallman flood/highlight/disturb
<ubottu> stallman flood/highlight/disturb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Bashing-om> psycoborg: Pastebin ' sudo blkid ' . make sure the fstab file is sane / uuid=7449ae5e-b75e-4d84-a07e-98c8c04d0bc6 / ??
<psycoborg> so, what fstab info is best to use? the link given me just now? or 1 of the 3 youtube videos that vary per video.. but al swear they are ubuntu 16.04 lol oooorrr ... fro mthe people who tried to help me earler woh kindahelped. but .. confused me more..
<psycoborg> ooh hi again bashing.. i was just making  public my total confusion lol
<psycoborg> let me pastebin the blkid for you.
<psycoborg> brb
<Bashing-om> psycoborg: We do function to unconfuse . so long as you make an honest attempt to learn .
<psycoborg> i am..
<psycoborg> :) i got everything up to this drivemounting with no isssues.. this is the only are i confused myself.
<psycoborg> but im drunk now, so i should understand... lol its when im at my best.
<psycoborg> anyhow here is my pastebin https://pastebin.com/VNV9qYkc
<psycoborg> i was able to setup ubuntu, setup the entire web server, but have been stuck mounting the external drives.
<psycoborg> youtuber collins has made sense, but caused my box to crash, so i think he may have either had an older version of ubuntu? or  i missed a step somewhere.
<psycoborg> so my last question is this..
<psycoborg> in my pastebin, are the top 2 entried with th hdd and hdd1 seem to get ubuntu to boot.. but the bottom 2 cause ubuntu boot to fail. why?
<Bashing-om> psycoborg: so far so good . dies the mounbt point exist ? what shows ' ls -al /var/www/html ' ?
<Bashing-om> does*
<UnregisteredScum> Has anyone managed to get suspend to work with a Nvidia card (in particular, the 10XX series)? Just wondering whether to pull it out and use the integrated Intel HD 4600 instead.
<UnregisteredScum> I've been updating kernels, recompiling the source, tried Debian instead of Ubuntu, and the best outcome has been working hibernation, but suspend continues to result in no display output.
<ang310> hey there: does ubuntu has an official RSS address?
<lotuspsychje> !insights | ang310 got rss feeds
<ubottu> ang310 got rss feeds: Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: http://insights.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<ang310> ok thanks
<ang310> this is what I was looking for: https://insights.ubuntu.com/feed
<kapil> hi
<backbox> helo
<backbox> hello
<backbox> any one here
<bunnyman> Hello Everyone, care to be my friends during a long night of Server migration from Windows Server 2003 to 2016
<bunnyman> going to be long shitty night
<akik> bunnyman: the channel is #ubuntu if you didn't notice
<jk^> I tried to delete all content of a pendrive even hidden content, but it returns me this message .Trash-1000: Impossibile cestinare il file: Argomento non valido
<jk^> how to delete all its content?
<enyc> jk^: i wonder if theres a filesystem problrem or otherwise
<enyc> jk^: unmount, eject, remount,  show hidden files again  ??
<ducasse> jk^: just unmount and format it?
<jk^> enyc, yes, it shows them again
<jk^> .trash-1000
<jk^> a folder
<jk^> how to format?
<jk^> i'm on lubuntu
<jk^> i open "Disk"
<jk^> but i don't know if choose "fast" or "slow" method
<jk^> and even in the other menu
<enyc> jk^: checking filysesem might dhelp.... formatting doable too
<enyc> jk^: differet systems may provide different ways to offer formatting
<enyc> jk^: im used to manual commandline method ;p
<enyc> jk^: parted or otherwise may help
<enyc> jk^: slow format (check for bad blocks???) may not be a bad thing
<jk^> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSo1EsqG5hl25UkBLgY0WIdWe4OjAn2ougYGjw_EAdj6dUSXeOJ
<jk^> how to check filesystem?
<enyc> ooo thats a useful formating tool
<enyc> depends what it is already
<enyc> if you are happy to reformat it, do so,  do the slow format as offered
<jk^> W95 FAT32 (LBA) (Avviabile)
<jk^> this?
<enyc> it won't allow files over 4gb in that formatting
<enyc> but it will work
<enyc> UNLESS there is a rpoblem with utderlying disk.  There are loads of fake-flash-disks about
<jk^> oh my God, pls speak easly :(
<jk^> i don't understand anything
<jk^> :(
<jk^> i just know that it exists tow type of filesystem
<enyc> jk^: do try formatting it, as you have got to
<jk^> NTFS and FAT32
<jk^> in that windows there are 2 menus
<enyc> jk^: fat32 works,  just doesn't allow any individual file to be over 4gb size.
<enyc> jk^: do GO AHEAD and format it if you want it empty
<jk^> the first let me choose between "slow" and "fast" formatting
<jk^> the second me shows me 3 options
<jk^> but i don't know the differences between them
<enyc> jk^: yes, leave it on default  ...  slow format will be fine
<jk^> 1) Compatible with all systems and devices (MBR/DOS) 2) Compatible with modern systems and disks (>2 TB) GPT 3) No partitioning
<jk^> 3) No partitioning (empty)
<jk^> which of these 3 options have i to choose?
<jk^> enyc, ducasse
<ducasse> jk^: any one is fine, take the first one
<enyc> jk^: 1) is fine
<jk^> but which is the file system of first one?
<enyc> jk^: fat16/32 etc...  'dos'
<ducasse> jk^: you most likely want either fat32 or ntfs, fat32 is limited to 4gb max file size
<jk^> yes, i need it works even for files bigger than 4 GB
<jk^> but i don't find "NTFS"
<jk^> item
<jk^> enyc, ducasse
<jk^> it also doesn't let me choose a tag, a name for the pendrive :(
<jk^> so confused :(
<ducasse> which program are you using - gnome disk utility?
<enyc> I wonder if 'gparted' would be better tool here
<enyc> jk^: for files bigger than 4gb,  you either need NTFS (slow, but windows native)  -or-  ext4 (linux filesystem),  basically!
<ducasse> jk^: it'd be much easier to do this from the command line, if you can pastebin the output of 'lsblk'
<jk^> i hate command line
<jk^> i prefer graphic solutions
<jk^> ok to format in ntfs?
<jk^> the default tool in lubuntu hasn't an option to format in ntfs
<jk^> is there another tool to format?
<enyc> jk^: try installing gparted
<ducasse> jk^: the point is that command line is much easier to support and do over irc
<jk^> possibly a widely spreaded tool
<jk^> hence affordable
<enyc> ducasse: oooooooooooooooooh i didn't know abotu lsblk ... lsblk -S and lsblk -a  useful
<jk^> yes ducasse, but i use ubuntu since few days, so i'm so confused when i have to copy paste so long and complicated strings without knowing what i'm doing :\
<enyc> jk^: 'gparted' might work for you given what you've said... use package manager.
<enyc> jk^: you want a MBR/BIOS/DOS/whateverthey-call-it  normal partition table, with  one NTFS partition,  bet it gparted will let you format that AND set a volume label.
<jk^> ok but lubuntu software center hasn't gparted
<jk^> :(
<enyc> jk^: try synaptic package manager?
<enyc> jk^: or "sudo apt-get install gparted" =)
<jk^> i found it bye package manager
<jk^> *by
<Dave_Elec> guys i accidentally hit format on the root partition with gnome-disks does it actually format it?
<Dave_Elec> it is still working
<jk^> i hope it offers me a graphic solutions
<Dave_Elec> but i haven't restarted it yet
<jk^> enyc, ducasse otherwise could i format even without a partition? It needed a partition?
<enyc> jk^: possibly, but thats not 'normal' (except on actual floppy-disks) so less compatible
<jk^> i don't even know what is a partition and what it is used for :(
<ducasse> Dave_Elec: did you hit the 'apply' button afterwards?
<enyc> jk^: its 'normal' for flash disks, portable hard disks etc.  to have a single MBR partitino table,  and one "partition" of whole disk with fat32 or NTFS  or whatever filesystem
<enyc> jk^: keep learning and don't give up too easily!
<Dave_Elec> ducasse: yup and i closed disks and re-opened it an it is showing me an empty drive
<Dave_Elec> but i am still accessing my files
<enyc> Dave_Elec: do you have the filesytem mounted and accessible nonetheless?
<enyc> Dave_Elec: right
<enyc> Dave_Elec: attach a huge portable disk, and backup-copy EVERYTHING!
<enyc> Dave_Elec: before you do anything else
<ducasse> Dave_Elec: open a terminal, see what 'ls /' says
<Dave_Elec> doing it now
<enyc> Dave_Elec: you could well have lost partition table and it won't 'reboot'
<Dave_Elec> seems to be fine
<enyc> Dave_Elec: or not, not certain yet
<Dave_Elec> bin    dev   initrd.img      lib64       mnt    proc  sbin  sys  var
<Dave_Elec> boot   etc   initrd.img.old  lost+found  ~None  root  snap  tmp  vmlinuz
<Dave_Elec> cdrom  home  lib             media       opt    run   srv   usr  vmlinuz.old
<Dave_Elec> ld \
<Dave_Elec> ls \
<enyc> Dave_Elec: yes filessytem is mounted and bits cached/working
<ducasse> !paste | Dave_Elec
<ubottu> Dave_Elec: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<enyc> Dave_Elec: "sudo fdisk -l" wolud be more interesting
<enyc> Dave_Elec: (in a pastebin)
<Dave_Elec> ducasse: sorry
<sweb> i comment my disk from fstab but after reboot it's trying to load it ... why ?
<enyc> Dave_Elec: in any case, do you understand, the  partition-table COULD WELL have been  deleted, it MAY NOT reboot
<Dave_Elec> i can't do any thing right?
<Dave_Elec> other than copying
<enyc> Dave_Elec: complete that first
<enyc> Dave_Elec: in some cases you can manually reconstruct ptbl, reinstall grub,  but pain
<jk^> bah
<enyc> Dave_Elec: the other thing you learn is not to do such sily things =)
<ducasse> enyc: unlikely the software would allow him to do that when the root fs is mounted and active
<jk^> gparted it doesn't show me the button to format :(
<sweb> http://uupload.ir/files/za25_screenshot_from_2018-03-17_12-18-14.png
<enyc> jk^: can you find the disk....
<jk^> yes
<enyc> jk^: it might be 'cerate filesystem' or something rather than "format" per-se
<jk^> i can
<jk^> no
<enyc> jk^: or "create partitino" and select type ntfs
<enyc> ducasse: it is possible to use fdisk manually, rewrite ptbl anyway, regardless, but expert/pain,  would need to find out what the ptbl was from kernel memory etc
<ducasse> enyc: yes, but not while the fs is mounted
<enyc> ducasse: yes you can,  its just gui/wrapper tools etc won't allow
<enyc> ducasse: fdisk will allow you to change ptbl on first sector no problem
<jk^> there an option at the end of the menu it's called "clean"... what means? Clean stands for "without any partition"?
<enyc> ducasse: you get that message that kernel wouldn't reload partition table into memory, sure
<jk^> *there's
<enyc> jk^: not sure what menu you referring to
<jk^> in the menus of the different file systems
<enyc> jk^: hrrrm good question not ,sure ,proboably not important
<jk^> format->"Menu of the many different file system
<enyc> jk^: just select the filesystem you want instead
<jk^> ok
<jk^> how ever now the commands are active, but i had to first to "unmount" it, before unmounting the command to format didn't appear
<enyc> jk^: that figures and makes sense,  gparted has all those safety/sanity checks
<enyc> jk^: however, as Dave_Elec has een discovering you can work on the wrong disk easily and such things
<JFox762> hi... I got a question.
<guiverc> JFox762, Please just ask it, if someone knows the answer they'll reply
<JFox762> I have Ubuntu installed on an SSD, and I'm possibly buying (waiting on a bid to finish) another laptop. Im thinkin of simply swapping the SSD to the new Laptop...
<JFox762> That way, I don't have to create a new Ubuntu install, and reconfigure it the way I like it, reinstall all my programs etc
<JFox762> Should that work? It is the same basic model of laptop, just with a slightly better CPU, and Graphics chip
<JFox762> Both are Lenovo T430s
<akik> here's some info on reading the partition table from /sys/block https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/43922/how-to-read-the-in-memory-kernel-partition-table-of-dev-sda/53596
<guiverc> JFox762, I've done it without problems, but I've also had problems (in both cases non-laptops with hdds) so I'd suggest wait, try and see  [note: i haven't done it recently on any currently supported version]
<jk^> PARTION TYPE: HPFS/NTFS (Avviabile)
<jk^> :\
<JFox762> The only thing is
<JFox762> the new Lenovo Laptop has some features that my current one doesnt
<JFox762> It has a fingerprint scanner... and the CPU is in fact slightly better, (Core i7 3520 vs my current Core i5 3320)
<JFox762> and it has an NVS 5200m Graphics chip
<JFox762> so not sure if when I swap HDs, will Ubuntu notice the hardware differential?
<guiverc> It is my understanding (note: i'm no expert) that the Linux kernel detects the hardware on boot (why it copes with change okay).  On one occasion (for me) the kernel itself was fine, but I had to re-install initrd (initial ramdisk or reduced kernel used to boot system) to get it to fully work (and not panic)
<guiverc> (reinstall isn't the correct word (for initrd); re-create is probably better)
<akik> guiverc: initrd is not a kernel but a file system that helps in initializing the system
<akik> guiverc: you can unpack it and inspect its contents
<ducasse> JFox762: it will most likely work, the most common thing is that you might need to install a different graphics driver or version
<guiverc> akik, that sure explains the name (that i never worked out) so thanks!
<galock> Hello all, i am looking for a markdown viewer very light. I dont want an editor. Do you know some soft ? Thanks a lot
<julius> hi
<julius> im currently running a do-release-upgrade -d on a remote box inside a screen, i detached the screen but reconnecting to the screen says: Directory '/run/screen' must have mode 777.
<julius> what is that?
<lotuspsychje> !info retext | galock
<ubottu> galock: retext (source: retext): Simple text editor for Markdown and reStructuredText. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1-1 (artful), package size 100 kB, installed size 507 kB
<guiverc> julius, i'm guessing it means chmod (file permissions; all have read-write-execute)
<akik> julius: almost never you need to chmod 777 directory but this time it might be needed: chmod 777 /run/screen
<galock> ubottu, i dont want an editor, just a viewer. I dont find a simple sofware on ubuntu...
<ubottu> galock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<julius> ah, alright,   chmod o+w on /run/screens fixed that, but why?
<galock> i already use atom as an mardown editor. I am not satisfy as an viewer
<julius> if my user owns /run/screen/julius with 700 shouldnt that be enought for it to write to?
<fidjifrezz> Hello, sorry for my english level, I m french
<akik> julius: it could be a shared screen socket directory where many users need to write
<julius> akik, but im only one user on that system?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | fidjifrezz see also
<akik> julius: the package doesn't know that
<ubottu> fidjifrezz see also: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<julius> akik  /run/screens was just missing the w for others
<fidjifrezz> I search to help in Ubuntu, do you know a project which needs a programmer ?
<fidjifrezz> I "know" Python, C , C ++ and java
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | fidjifrezz
<ubottu> fidjifrezz: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> fidjifrezz: and a warm welcome to the ubuntu community
<fidjifrezz> tank you !
<lotuspsychje> fidjifrezz: for a professional career at canonical see: https://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<BluesKaj> ;Morning folks
<snpresent> great
<Sircle_> is there a fast way to see what had consumed all my diskspace in kubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle_: df -h
<Sircle_> lotuspsychje,  how to see which directory holds mose files?
<Sircle_> files files in most size
<rory> df -h --max-depth=1 /
<rory> that will show you 1 level only. to find the largest directory
<rory> then repeat for each directory you think is too large
<rory> e.g. df -h --max-depth=1 /home/rory
<rory> if you do it without --max-depth it will recurse and show all files on disk - maybe useful. more likely hard to read.
<rory> there's also various graphical tools, I think one comes with Kubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> rory: ubuntu desktop also has a GUI file use program
<rory> hang on
<rory> it's du not df
<rory> in everything I said above
<vlt> Sircle_: `du -hax / | sort -h | less`
<vlt> Sircle_: or something like "/home" instead of "/", depending on how your file system is set up.
<ice> hi
<ice> hh
<ice> 你好
<guiverc> Hi ice, if you have a support question; please just ask it (in a single line if possible).  If someone in the room knows the answer they'll respond (please be patient for replies)
<o3g> hi
<smik> hi
<martin____> Hi all - I have a host running Yakketi and would like to upgrade to any more recent version. do-release-upgrade tells me that upgrading to Artful is not supported. Nice. Any idea what else I can try?
<TJ-> martin____: Edit "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" change to "Prompt=normal"
<TJ-> martin____: then d-r-u will do it
<martin____> TJ-: Thanks, will try that and get back to you with the result!
<TJ-> martin____: likely its set =lts right now which is why d-r-u refused
<martin____> It *is* set to prompt=normal
<martin____> Reading the comments in the file, it seems that "normal" should try to upgrade to the immediately succeeding release, which would be Zesty.
<martin____> No idea why it tries to upgrade to Artful.
<martin____> TJ-: Any other idea? I would be *really* thankful :)
<TJ-> martin____: ahhh... yes, it will only do a 1-step upgrade so you'd need to go via 17.04 which is no end-of-line.
<martin____> TJ-: How would I do that? Can I pass in the version to d-r-u?
<TJ-> martin____: there's 2 options I can think of: 1) edit apt sources.list and change the repo hostnames to point to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ or 2) try 'd-r-u --development to upgrade 18.04 Bionic (which is still currently in development and due for release end of April
<TJ-> !eol | martin____ see the last link here for more info on uses old-releases
<ubottu> martin____ see the last link here for more info on uses old-releases: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<martin____> TJ-: Thanks for the pointer, I will try that.
<Eusebius> ich habe einen Druckertreiber hplip-3.18.3.run in den Downloasds. Kann mir jemand den Terminal-Befehl geben für Installation?
<tomreyn> Eusebius: .run-Dateien sind normalerweise ausführbare Dateien. Es gibt aber sicherlich bessere Wege den hplip-Treiber zu installieren (wenn auch vielleicht nicht diese Version, aber das ist ja an sich egal).
<tomreyn> Eusebius: und du bist im flaschen Channel, der ist ist englischsprachig. Geh mal nach #ubuntu-de
<Eusebius> danke, mache ich!
<martin____> TJ-: Sadly, that does not help either. If you are aware of any other option, please let me know - thanks.
<tomreyn> ...or you're welcome to ask in english here
<TJ-> martin____: what, using old-releases and the eolupgrade path to 17.04
<martin____> TJ-: The link you provided contains no info on upgrading to 17.04 afaics.
<ioria> martin____, you want to upgrade to 17.04 ?
<martin____> ioria: I want to upgrade my Yakketi to any newer version.
<TJ-> martin____: under the heading "Upgrading" it shows how to alter sources.list to use old-releases and then do the Dependencies
<ioria> martin____,  17.04 is eol , so 17.10
<martin____> TJ-: I did that. d-r-u still tells me that upgrade to Artful are not possible.
<TJ-> martin____: right, you've got to go via 17.04 Zesty
<martin____> TJ-: Not that I want Artful specifically. But it always tries to upgrade to Artful, not to Zesty or so.
<martin____> TJ-: How would I go via 17.04?
<martin____> ioria: 17.10 would be fine as well. How would I upgrade to 17.10?
<TJ-> did you do pull in the latest "update-manager-core update-manager" ?
<TJ-> martin____: 17.10 is Artful
<martin____> TJ-: Yes, I pulled that latest update-manager-core, and it still tells me the same. My bad about 17.10 being Artful.
<ioria> martin____,  if d-r-u fails (also with old-release-repo), you need to edit a config file, but no guarantee
<martin____> ioria: Sure, tell me which one.
<ioria> martin____,  /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py
<TJ-> martin____: possibly you need to do "do-release-upgrade --proposed" so it pulls in the required updaters for Yakkaty
<martin____> ioria: I was just trying to hack the python scripting behind d-r-u ... :)
<tomreyn> martin____: just as a side note so you'll know to keep this in mind in the future: non-LTS releases (such as yakkety (= 16.10)) are suüpported for 9 months only. Your current installation was supported until July 20, 2017. I.e. it has not received security patches since then. be sure to upgrade in time in the future, so you'll not run without security support, and won't have to face this upgrade dilemma again.
<martin____> tomreyn: Thanks for the reminder. Will do :)
<ioria> martin____,   find this line : if not dist.supported and not self.useDevelopmentRelease:
<martin____> ioria: I comment out that line and the next, right?
<ioria> martin____,   yup, that and 'continue'
<ioria> martin____,   comment, not comment out
<martin____> ioria: That's what I meant - thanks.
<ioria> ok
<martin____> ioria: I will run that now.
<ioria> ok
<saurabh> ubuntu noob here, whats the differnce in apt-get install and apt install?
<martin____> ioria: It does Zesty now.
<ioria> martin____,  mmm, ok, so you'll need another step at the end
<martin____> ioria: OK, tell me pls.
<ioria> martin____, nothing, you need to do 17.04 and then another upgrade to 17.10 .... sy
<martin____> ioria: :)
<martin____> ioria: d-r-u just failed and complained that it cannot get zesty-security. Is that also served via old-releases?
<martin____> ioria: Just checked - it is.
<ioria> martin____, afaik, yes
<ioria> martin____,  i told you not guarantee
<martin____> ioria: I understand. I have backups. In the worst case in need to re-install.
<ioria> martin____,  if you have backups, we can try the 'Debian way'
<tomreyn> saurabh: hi. the "apt" is a more user friendly interface, it replaces parts of apt-get and those actions and options it does not replace (yet) it just passes on to apt-get. 'apt' is not suitable for scripting (use apt-get instead).
<TJ-> martin____: you can just disable the -security repos in sources.list, it won't affect anything
<TJ-> martin____: -security is just a fast staging post for packages heading into -proposed and -updates (to avoid mirror delays)
<tomreyn> saurabh: see the apt(8) man page for further details on this.
<martin____> TJ-: I am aware, but it was failing because of it.
<martin____> ioria: What would be the Debian way?
<saurabh> tomeryn: so I can use apt-get and apt interchangeably?
<freakyy> hi all. im using the spotify snap - since today, when i try to run spotify it says
<freakyy> uwe@schleppi2-ubuntu:~$ spotify
<freakyy> execl failed: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> saurabh: yes
<freakyy> child exited with status 1
<saurabh> will do, thanks for the help!
<ioria> martin____,    you edit your original sources.list and replace yakkety with artful
<freakyy> can anyone help me? :)
<freakyy> i tried spotify --refresh but alls naps are p2date
<freakyy> i mean, snap refresh
<ioria> martin____,   then sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<martin____> ioria: That sound scary :)     Let's give d-r-u one more chance.
<freakyy> is there a snap channel?
<ioria> martin____,   yes
<puc> Hello
<tomreyn> !alis | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<martin____> ioria: d-r-u is now fetching packages.
<ioria> martin____,   ok
<freakyy> looks like theres no snap channel
<ducasse> freakyy: try #snappy
<tomreyn> freakyy: "/msg alis list snap" returned #snappy for me as the largest matching channel
<martin____> ioria: 50% done.
<outoftime> Why phusion passenger spawns dozens of processes? How to limit that number to 1?
<sys_> he
<galock> join #atom
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: web servers spawn additional processes and threads to handle the server workload. If you had a single process and single thread only one visitor could use the server at a time.
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: also, the site being hosted would be very slow as each request can only process one at a time, meaning if the page being served by phusion has images, scripts and other content attached, it will take longer to render the page
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: The linux kernel manages processes and memory efficiently enough that you should not be experiencing issues. If a proecss or thread is idle, the kernel can request the application to return the resources back to the system for other purposes
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: htop reports 600 MB RAM usage out of 512
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: to me that sounds like you might have a very old system. what are you trying to do?
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nnbm4ht5pS/ almost 1.2GB ....
<ayoub> hiii
<ayoub> #french
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: lsb_realease -a Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<pragmaticenigma> !fr | ayoub
<ubottu> ayoub: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: Passenger is only using 96 MB of system RAM
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: I have project with no documentation. I found out that it uses nginx + passanger + node + express = server and vue + webpack = client. What I'm trying to do is to make client changes and run webpack, for this I'm trying to install production dependancies, but https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nf2DxdHZK2/
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: Take a look at the documentation from phusion to better understand it's memory management. https://www.phusionpassenger.com/library/indepth/accurately_measuring_memory_usage.html
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: also I found that process may be killed because of lack of RAM, I understand that spawned processes may use shared memory a lot, but still...
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: already read this
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: The value under Private is the amount of real RAM being used by the application
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: If you were to lower the process count to 1, your application being hosted by Phusion will not run
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: I'm writhing here because I have no idea what to do... What about nginx? 174M look fine...
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: That is shared memory
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: It is memory that the application and other applications are free to allocate between themselves... When NGinx starts it requests an allocation of RAM. some of that RAM it cannot give up under any circumstances while running. That is Private. Then it allocates RAM that it needs, but may not use right away. That is what gets reported as VMSize.
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: the VMSize is just what is allocated, it does not represent that actual amount of RAM being used at this time. Just what the application is told the Operating System it could use
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: passenger_max_pool_size 1; in nginx - http section, will it slow down app a lot? There are still about 10 spawned workers
<mateothegreat_>  /j #linux
<mateothegreat_> OH MY GOD
 * mateothegreat_ hides
<OdysseyRS> Does anyone know how to adjust the minimum touchpad movement threshold? My finger needs to move half a centimetre before the cursor moves, then the cursor will jump to position. How can I adjust it to move instantly?
<outoftime> mateothegreat_: ?
<mateothegreat_> nothing .. pulled an all nighter
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: yes, max pool size of 1 will slow the application to allow one active session use the application hosted by phusion
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: it will still spawn workers. It needs those workers to do it's job. That's on the phusion to manage. If this is a production server being accessed by multiple users, only one user will be able to do anything at a time. The bigger the pool, the more ability nginx and phusion can respond to all the requests coming from multiple users/clients
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: Yes, I understand (I guess). Going to make app bundle on dev machine rather than building it in production evnironment.
 * outoftime hate legacy...
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: thank you a LOT!
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: if this is just a build environment, I wouldn't worry about the resources then. I would let the default settings work for you. It could mean the difference between a 5 minute build and a 18 hour build
<ghostnik11> hey i have a huge problem, i was trying to compile a 4.9.87 kernel with patches and the problem is my little 2 in 1 tablet doesn't have enough space. so i wanted to know if i could transfer the kernel source with the patches and everything to my laptop that has a whole lot more space then compile it there and then at the end put it back on my 2 in 1 tablet and run sudo deb dpkg
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: I know memory management is a bit crazy. Many of us grew up in a time when an application requested memory, nothing else could use that. It's a lot more efficient now. Or else I wouldn't be able to run a fully operation Web Server and DNS Server on my raspberry pi B first gen.
<pragmaticenigma> ghostnik11: I know it's possible, I'm not certain how to do it. The main thing is to make sure the build configuration is setup for the correct processor type
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: not unless they're the same architecture or you can cross compile it. but they're probably different (my guess is some arm variant for the tablet and amd64 for the desktop)
<ghostnik11> right now i am down to 287mb of free space = is critical b/c my system can crash b/c it won't have any space to copy and paste
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: efficiency - good, but how to estimate requiered amount of memory? How much RAM will be enough to do not see those "killed" messages?
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: sorry for my english
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: If i were to estimate, most systems require a minimum 4 GB
<netochka> Everything is damn small in Chromium on Ubuntu 16. and i forgot how to fix it.
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: server?
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: You could try as low as 1GB
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: I would be happy to have 1 GB (: 512MB now...
<netochka> Hello?
<bazhang> patience netochka
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: ubuntu server requries 256MB min... I think that is on the assumption it's not going to do anything. I would go at least 1GB, or through trial and error see when the messages stop by increasing it
<ghostnik11> tomreyn, no its a baytrail intel processor on 2 in 1 tablet and the laptop is using intel icore 5
 * netochka w8s patiently
<ghostnik11> right now i am putting the source folder on my external hard drive. b/c i only have 32gb emmmc in this little 2 in 1 tablet
<ghostnik11> pragmaticenigma, tomreyn so my question is how do the community build kernels for such devices who don't have a large hard disk space?
<pragmaticenigma> netochka: try pressing CTRL + 0 (that is the control key and the zero key)
<ghostnik11> pragmaticenigma, tomreyn when compiling the kernel from source, is the kernel compiled where ever the folder of the kernel is located. for example if i put the source file of the kernel on my microsd card and then ran the commmand make -J4 would it then compile the kernel there on the microsd card?
<netochka> pragmaticenigma:  it's not a problem with the Zoom level. I could fix the same problem in FireFox with going to about:config and changing layout.css.dev.PixelsPerPx to 1.5 ~ but i can't remember how to fix that in Chrome/Chromium
<netochka> and changing font size to Large or Very Large in chrome settings won't really help the issue
<pragmaticenigma> netochka: here's what I could find: http://smallbusiness.chron.com/resetting-font-size-google-chrome-31127.html
<netochka> Nah, this doesn' fix it :( but thx anyway
<pragmaticenigma> netochka: can't help the unwilling. I found everything you are looking for by following that article to the settings. In there I see zoon, font size, and the ability to set default font sizes and types
<pragmaticenigma> netochka: including a settings for minimum font size
<pragmaticenigma> netochka: all of that sounds exactly what you looking for
<netochka> unwilling? wow, how did you come up with that verdict?! I opened the link and saw that i've tried that already.
<bazhang> netochka, please re-ask your issue every 5-10 minutes, fi someone knows they will perhaps help
<bazhang> if
<pragmaticenigma> netochka: You dismissed me rather quickly. If you want help, don't passively end your sentence with "thx anyway"
<bazhang> pragmaticenigma, lets carry on please
<netochka> I said i have tried it already. ffs. what's your problem?!
<pragmaticenigma> !language | netochka
<ubottu> netochka: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bazhang> netochka, thats enough
<netochka> (:|
<PhazonicRidley> hi so my trackpad right click doesnt work is there a way for me to change right click to another key i.e. shift click or ctrl click?
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. Fonts/Search bar/Tabs are so tiny. Setting the font size in the Chromium settings to Large or Very Large doesn't help and only distorts the page contents but doesn' affect the searchbar. Zooming in won't fix the problem either.
<neyder> Hello, does anyone use uvtool, by misted I'd runned uvt-simplestreams-libvirt purge, and now can't use other hypervisors, nor delete two VM created with uvt.kvm
<neyder> here detailed info, please help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uvtool/+question/665781
<lucenera> Hello. I downloaded the Ubuntu 17.10.1 iso through torrent. How can I verify the image?
<pragmaticenigma> where did you download the torrent from? lucenera
<lucenera> From https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads.
<pragmaticenigma> did the SHA256 files get downloaded with it? lucenera
<lucenera> pragmaticenigma: no, I didn't.
<pragmaticenigma> lucenera: This page will help step you through how to verify the image. https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<lucenera> pragmaticenigma: thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> lucenera: let's see if we can find you valid hashes to use
<PhazonicRidley> hi so my trackpad right click doesnt work is there a way for me to change right click to another key i.e. shift click or ctrl click?
<pragmaticenigma> lucenera: Here is the site where the hash files are available for 17.10.1 desktop. http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/
<arun007> PhazonicRidley: try shift F10
<PhazonicRidley> alright
<PhazonicRidley> F10 just changes the volume, shift highlights text or on desktop brings up a menu
<pragmaticenigma> PhazonicRidley: Shift + F10 brings up the same behavior as might right mouse click button. It doesn't always show it next to my pointer though
<pragmaticenigma> might => my
<pragmaticenigma> PhazonicRidley: try pressing them together, at the same time
<PhazonicRidley> both together does volume mute
<PhazonicRidley> it working when i do, fn+shift+F10
<PhazonicRidley> can i remap this to something else?
<PhazonicRidley> pragmaticenigma
<lucenera> What does 2>&1 mean?
<tomreyn> append stderr output to stdout output
<tomreyn> or redirect stderr to stdout.
<tomreyn> there are those two output channels. default output usually goes to channel 1, warnings and errors usually go to channel 2
<pragmaticenigma> PhazonicRidley, you can, I'm not sure how
<tomreyn> lucenera: the 2>&1 redirection is usually used when you want to handle output of one command by a second command, like so: example_command_which_outputs_to_stdout_and_staderr 2>&1 | my_output_handler_command
<PhazonicRidley> hmm ok
<lucenera> tomreyn: thanks.
<onio> I am trying to sniff tcpip/modbus packets sent between 2 devices using a third laptop. All three devices are on the same network
<dar----> I did an upgrade from "ubuntu 14.04" to "ubuntu 16.04.4" IT froze at about 1/2 way through !=0( Now it only starts in termanal!   wHAT IS MY RECORSE ??
<DiecastMessiah> dar----: did ya try to complete the update from termial?
<DiecastMessiah> dar----:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dar----> Waht is the comand for that DiecastMessiah  ?
<dar----> oh lol OK
<dar----> OK I"l trt Thanks DiecastMessiah  !=0)
<DiecastMessiah> dar----: hopes that works.. i am pretty new myself..
<somedude> exit
<onio> anyone here that can help on tcp packet sniffing
<onio> I am trying to sniff tcpip/modbus packets sent between 2 devices using a third laptop. All three devices are on the same network
<DiecastMessiah> onio: i am sure someone will be able to help ya. just may take a bit for someone to answer.. but also you may want to add a bit more detail to the question,, like ubuntu version and maybe steps you took. just try to be detailed.. makes thing alot faster in the end
<tomreyn> onio: you'll need to make them send the traffic through the sniffing device ('third laptop') one or the other way.
<onio> DiecastMessiah: Thanks
<tomreyn> note there is also ##networking
<onio> tomreyn: I was of the opinion that I can use tcpdump but not succeeding
<onio> DiecastMessiah: I am using Ubuntu mate 16.04
<tomreyn> onio: you can use tcpdump to capture the traffic that passes thorugh the interfaces that are local to the system running tcpgump
<tomreyn> *tcpDump
<dar----> OK Thanks DiecastMessiah  IT is working !=0)
<DiecastMessiah> dar----: YAY i helped :) kidding.. glad that worked
<onio> all 3 devices are on the same network
<onio> the destination machine and the sniffing machine are both connected to same switch
<onio> The source is a a raspberry pi sending packets over wifi
<onio> but all on the same network
<tomreyn> onio: switches will only send traffic to the switch port where the destination is known to exist.
<tomreyn> in the scenario you describe so far i assume the monitoring system ("third laptop") is not in traffic path between origin and destination of the traffic you are trying to monitor. so you won't be able to do so unless you resort to attacks like arp poisoning.
<onio> tomreyn: that is correct
<onio> I think I would go down the arp poising route
<tomreyn> onio: so you'd best sniff the traffic at a device which is on the traffic path. most easily that's done on the origin or destination.
<onio> I know of this in theory but I have not done it yet. The origin or destination are not pc but embedded devices. I am currently using rpi3 for now but the real device is not a linux box
<tomreyn> onio: alternatively, do the switching on the laptop (assuming you can connect 2 NICs to it) and sniff the traffic there.
<onio> tomreyn: Not sure I understand what you mean. I have on the laptop wlan0 and eth0
<tomreyn> onio: some (advanced) switches also offer port mirroring, allowing to pass all traffic passing through one of its interfaces to a third device on the same lan. yet another option, since you're interested in TCP traffic, is to route traffic across two networks, and do the sniffing on the router.
<tomreyn> onio: what kind of NICs do origin and destination devices have? ethernet? wireless? both?
<onio> tomreyn: wireless
<tomreyn> onio: no ethernet at all then?
<onio> I can use ethernet on the test using which is a rpi3 but the real devices are embedded devices
<onio> test unit
<tomreyn> onio: and the 'real devices' wil only connect over wireless, right?
<onio> yes
<tomreyn> onio: but they don't directly connect to one another, but over a wireless router?
<onio> tomreyn: This exercise I am doing is for debugging to ensure that both devices are behaving as expected
<tomreyn> onio: that's what i was hoping. ;-)
<tomreyn> onio: so is this homework then?
<onio> tomreyn: one device is running as modbus server and the other client
<OerHeks>  but the real devices are embedded devices /  but the real device is not a linux box .. what do you mean with that?
<onio> tomreyn: Learning exercise ::) as I find myself having to debug low level comms
<onio> tomreyn: meaning neither of them is running linux OS. For instance one is running electric imp and the other microchip pic32
<tomreyn> get a usb-connectable wsireless nic and connect it to your laptop so it'll have twqo wireless NICs and can operate as a router. then pout your embedded devices on separate networks and make them use the laptop as a router.
<onio> tomreyn:  interesting ::)
<onio> tomreyn: Can you clarify why I need two wireless NIC
<onio> does that mean I have to run some form of dhcp server on the laptop?
<Astrid3141> is there someone with a great patience who could help me with my graphics card? i'm new with ubuntu and terminal commands. if you feel you want to help me please open a private chat 'cause I get confused with to many comments.
<jeremy31> onio you can use just one wireless device, search github.com for create_ap it does use hostapd IIRC
<onio> jeremy31: thanks
<tomreyn> onio: yes indeed you just need one wireless device which can be set to monitoring mode.
<jeremy31> onio https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<tomreyn> often those integrated into laptops wont support it, but maybe you'll be lucky
<onio> tomreyn: ah thanks
<jeremy31> create_ap will not likely work as well as 2 wifi chips
<onio> jeremy31: I am not sure what you mean
<jeremy31> onio using just one card, it has to act as a repeater and you might not get as much data through it as you would with 2 chips
<onio> ah so like what tomreyn is saying that an ideal scenario would be to have to NIC right?
<jeremy31> onio once I had it install I just did this in terminal > sudo create_ap wlan0 wlan0 testing jeremyb31
<jeremy31> onio 2 would be better
<tomreyn> with just one wireless NIC set to monitoring mode, you get less throughput, higher probability for packet loss.
<onio> I think I have some USB wifi dongle lying around somewhere. I would find that and try them
<jeremy31> onio at least one card needs to support access point mode
<onio> jeremy31: okay thanks
<jeremy31> onio, you replace wlan0 in my example with what you find in > iwconfig for your wifi
<tomreyn> just monitor mode would suffice IMO, but AP is needed if you'll do routing
<jeremy31> replace testing for what you want to use as SSID and replace jeremyb31 with password
<onio> jeremy31: is this the example you gave "create_ap wlan0 wlan0 MyAccessPoint MyPassPhrase"
<Astrid3141> I want to do this: 2. Set Compiz as default compositing manager for Mate Desktop
<Astrid3141> in the terminal window type: mateconf-editor
<Astrid3141> if it is not installed, type: sudo apt-get install mate-conf-editor
<Astrid3141> go to /desktop/mate/session/required_components/windowmanager
<Astrid3141> replace the entry "marco" with "compiz"
<Astrid3141> log out and in again to make changes work
<jeremy31> onio that will work for one wifi card if it shows in iwconfig as wlan0  most don't anymore due to predictable interface naming
<jeremy31> Astrid3141 That is what happens when you flood the channel
<Astrid3141> I just wanted to show what I wanted to do, copied a text and pasted.
<Astrid3141> And then where it doesn't work anymore.
<jeremy31> Astrid3141 It may be better to paste at paste.ubuntu.com and then post a URL with a short description
<Astrid3141> Aha
<onio> jeremy31: just found an Edimax wifi down in my drawer
<Astrid3141> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MzfrjY4svJ/
<Astrid3141> :D
<OerHeks> Astrid3141, and what guide do you follow? mateconf-editor seems to be part of  mate-desktop-environment-core
<Astrid3141> i got it from this url: https://askubuntu.com/questions/147580/how-to-see-change-screen-refresh-rate-or-monitor-frequency/147584#147584
<OerHeks> and on what ubuntu-mate  version ?
<onio> jeremy31|tomreyn: I am getting error when I run the following command "./create_ap wlan0  wlan1 MyAccessPoint MyPassPhrase, where wlan0 is laptop nic and wlan1 is the usb wifi  dongle
<Astrid3141> I don't know. What's ubuntu-mate?
<onio> "ERROR: hostapd not found"
<OerHeks> .. Astrid3141 you asked about something for mate-desktop.. and what is your goal? change refresh rate?
<Astrid3141> Yes, that's my goal :-)
<Astrid3141> New to ubuntu! Don't know linux-language.
<ericus> Ubuntu and MATE is behaving strange. Recently couldn't open the file browser and could'nt CTRL-C a running terminal.
<ericus> logged out, logged in, cant CTRL-C for example ps ax | grep sample
<ericus> any ideas here?
<ericus> $ ps ax | grep etch
<ericus> ^C
<jeremy31> onio in terminal> sudo apt-get install hostapd
<onio> jeremy31: thanks
<milosevic1> voyager
<devslash> i had a power failure and after the power came back on, ive been having a network issue where i have a local ip but any site i ping gives me an error "temporary failure in name resolution"
<jeremy31> devslash even 8.8.8.8
<devslash> i can still ping googles dns server
<devslash> if i ping 8.8.8.8 it pings correctly
<jeremy31> can you add 8.8.8.8 to the dns in network manager?
<devslash> i did
<devslash> doesnt matter
<jeremy31> Do other devices have issues?
<ffffff> is there any CAD programs used in industry that also run in linux?
<devslash> just this computer
<jeremy31> devslash try> sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf    choose yes to enable dynamic updates
<devslash> in /etc/resolv.conf theres qassim  entry name server 127.0.0.1
<devslash> in /etc/resolv.conf theres only 1 entry: name server 127.0.0.1
<jeremy31> devslash that usually matches an entry in /etc/hosts
<devslash> i did reconfigure and rebooted and it seems to be fixed now. thanks
<jeremy31> devslash good to see
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. Fonts/Search bar/Tabs are so tiny. Setting the font size in the Chromium settings to Large or Very Large doesn't help and only distorts the page contents but doesn' affect the searchbar. Zooming in won't fix the problem either.
<ycyclist> Man, I am really being sent around in circles with googletest.  There must be some insider information that is obvious to Google employees or something.
<titou_> hi guys !
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. Fonts/Search bar/Tabs are so tiny. Setting the font size in the Chromium settings to Large or Very Large doesn't help and only distorts the page contents but doesn' affect the searchbar. Zooming in won't fix the problem either.
<Budgii> Hello titou_
<titou_> hi
<titou_> i'm building a personal assistant on ubuntu. using espeak and simon. nothing out of the ordinary ...
<titou_> but i'm using text extract from curl ... like getting the total number of unread email from gmail
<titou_> how the f...k do I extract a portion of text from a text file ?
<titou_> ex: <fullcount>1</fullcount>
<Budgii> computer.magic.extract.text()
<pragmaticenigma> !language | titou_
<ubottu> titou_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<titou_> what ?
<kostkon> titou_, find awk grep?
<Budgii> just trolling titou_, are you using any sort of programming language to attempt it?
<titou_> i could build a C program to do that. i'm not a script guy bash
<zergut> hello, how to reload sound subsystem
<kostkon> zergut, restart pulse?
<zergut> kostkon: didnt worked
<albertoiNET> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th/1013767#1013767
<titou_> nevermind... I think it will be appropriate to build my AI around strong ground in C ... it will be freaking long :(
<kostkon> zergut, i was asking but this is how you do it:  pulseaudio -k  and then pulseaudio -D
<zergut> kostkon: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Не удалось запустить демон.
<zergut> it says it is not able to run it
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. Fonts/Search bar/Tabs are so tiny. Setting the font size in the Chromium settings to Large or Very Large doesn't help and only distorts the page contents but doesn' affect the searchbar. Zooming in won't fix the problem either.
<kostkon> zergut, you could try resetting it by doing the following: delete or rename the folder ~/.config/pulse  then either try again the pulseaudio -k pulseaudio -D combo or just logout
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. Fonts/Search bar/Tabs are so tiny. Setting the font size in the Chromium settings to Large or Very Large doesn't help and only distorts the page contents but doesn' affect the searchbar. Zooming in won't fix the problem either.
<pragmaticenigma> netochka, have you checked out #chromium-support ??
<netochka> I didn't know such channel exists. Will do
<meskute> I got pinged!
<Budgii> Terminal question. I was going through my notes and don't have a method to rename a folder. I have make, move, copy. is there a rename function for a folder?
<kostkon> Budgii, use mv
<OerHeks> Budgii, use mv = move, as there is no rename
<Budgii> yeah
<Budgii> so if i want it in the same directory i just move it to the same place and new name?
<kostkon> Budgii, that's the idea
<meskute> I got pinged!
<OerHeks> meskute, good, then your network is ok
<kostkon> lol
<Budgii> koston & OerHeks, thanks it worked!
<Budgii> kostkon*
<kostkon> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Budgii> kostkon, THANKS FOR THAT! I've always found it a pain to type some of those names, life saver mate!
<kostkon> Budgii, np
<Budgii> kostkon, kostkon kostkon  easy
<Budgii> haha
<Budgii> I should have figured since I can do that in terminal
<kostkon> Budgii, now everything has become easier
<Jayflux> this may sound like an odd question, but why don't i have systemctl? (17.10)
<kostkon> Jayflux, good question indeed
<resit> server irc zurna.net
<Jayflux> bash: systemctl: command not found
<kostkon> !find systemctl
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 272 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=systemctl&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<Budgii> kostkon, yes it has!
<Jayflux> so it needs to be installed? i thhought it comes with ubuntu?
<meskute> I got pinged!
<kostkon> Jayflux, ls -la /bin/systemctl?
<meskute> I got pinged!
<meskute> I got pinged!
<jeremy31> kostkon any ideas on what flavor or Ubuntu derivative might not have the pulseaudio bluetooth installed?
<kostkon> jeremy31, you read my post?
<OerHeks>  Java IRC Hacks Bot got pinged, you are funny, meskute, do do you have an Ubuntu support issue?
<jeremy31> kostkon yes, been a few times when I would have somebody try loading the module with pactl and it would show module initialization error and the package wasn't installed
<kostkon> jeremy31, yeah weird that's why i was asking
<meskute> I got pinged!
<rud0lf> omg
<OerHeks> !ot | meskute
<ubottu> meskute: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jeremy31> meskute Do you have a question?
<OerHeks> just a bot, i guess
<kostkon> jeremy31, could be lubuntu? or budgie?
<jeremy31> kostkon It could, I just use Ubuntu and Linux Mint, both have pulse bluetooth installed by default
<kostkon> jeremy31, gnome-ish ones should have it by default yeah
<meskute> I got pinged!
<SimonNL> meskute: and it obviously frustrates you.
<titou_> : )))
<meskute> I got pinged!
<OerHeks> every 3 minutes ..
<luxio> Full screen videos on YouTube in firefox have a slow frame rate
<luxio> what could be causing this?
<OerHeks> !ops | meskute is playing with a bot
<ubottu> meskute is playing with a bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<luxio> doesn't happen on Windows
<OerHeks> luxio, depends on your specs/videocard, what quality you get
<OerHeks> what is the output of: lspci | grep VGA  ??
<luxio> is it ok to run Kernel 4.6.3 on 17.10?
<luxio> OerHeks: GTX 750Ti.
<peter2222> hi folks!
<luxio> It should be more than capable of playing YouTube videos.
<peter2222> anybody knows how to prevent gnome-terminal from closing after a gnome-terminal -e "COMMAND" ?
<OerHeks> luxio, no, 17.10 comes with kernel 4.13 .. so if you insist on installing that kernel, it comes without support
<peyam__> hi
<OerHeks> luxio, 750 ti .. should work fine, but if you are in a wayland session, it uses nouveau, not nvidia drivers, switch to Xorg on login to see if xorg+nvidia run better
<kostkon> peter2222, add 'sleep' after command?
<peter2222> like "COMMAND && sleep 10" ?
<peter2222> then my script doesnt even open
<kostkon> peter2222, check without a value first
<kostkon> peter2222, hmm
<luxio> OerHeks: I would, but when I use Xorg, my .bash_profile isn't loaded
<peter2222> seems that u cant combine commands with && in gnome-terminal -e
<luxio> only when I use Wayland is it loaded
<kostkon> peter2222, then add it in your script
<peter2222> doesnt work...
<SimonNL> peter2222: I'm wondering if  gnome-terminal -x  does what you want.
<peter2222> i tried gnome-terminal -x and it shows error message ... not able to initiate child process
<luxio> OerHeks: nevermind, I actually was in Xorg, just switched over to Wayland and having the same problem
<luxio> so, it's not a display server problem.
<luxio> actually, I think the issue is mitigated on Wayland
<jugimaujo> I have a question
<ioria> peter2222,   gnome-terminal -x sh -c 'mycommand  ;  bash'    example: gnome-terminal -x sh -c 'ls ;  bash'
<jugimaujo> does someone know where the heck i can find a site where i can talk to someone for a interview?
<peter2222> ioria.. thank you i ll try that out!
<jugimaujo> um
<jugimaujo> please
<jugimaujo> someone
<jugimaujo> kkkk
<peter2222> works!!! perfect! thank you!! ioria
<ioria> peter2222,   ok, yw
<luxio> jugimaujo: are you looking for people to interview, or a website to just talk to someone in general?
<kostkon> jugimaujo, try reddit
<jugimaujo> reddit?
<luxio> also, do you want voice, video, or just text?
<jugimaujo> text
<luxio> if just text is fine, you can use freenode webchat and do it over direct messaging (/query username)
<jugimaujo> someone to interview
<kostkon> jugimaujo, some subreddit about interviews, job hunting, etc?
<luxio> https://webchat.freenode.net/
<peter2222> anybody knows if its possible to stop ssh-server on your PC? and still able to ssh-access to another pc?
<luxio> jugimaujo: https://www.reddit.com/r/jobbit/
<peter2222> like stopping server but using client
<luxio> there's some people looking for jobs
<ioria> peter2222, server and client are 2 different things
<donofrio> peter2222, client is a service/server they are seprate #ssh for more breath of this logic
<jugimaujo> thanks guys
<peter2222> ah ok, thank you... i d like to make it impossible to control my pc via ssh.. thats why, but still be able to ssh-control another pc in my network
<jugimaujo> but,I wanted to know if anybody here live in Brazil and is an immigrant (that about my interview
<pennTeller> Hi guys anybody know if chromium has all the spyware that chrome has?
<peter2222> afik is chromium open source.. so no. pennTeller
<pennTeller> peter2222, it may be open source but who maintains it? it could be google itself
<peter2222> thats true.. :-)
<Vectic> oof
<bonkano> Hi everybody, I need help about ubuntu 17.04. Can't use the system after dist-upgrade
<jugimaujo> or if any of you know someone that live in Brazil and is an immigranr
<jugimaujo> *immigrant
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | bonkano, you need to upgrade to a supported release
<ubottu> bonkano, you need to upgrade to a supported release: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bonkano> I've /dev/sda clean xxxxxxxxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxxxxxx blocks message on console
<EriC^^> bonkano: thats a normal msg
<luxio> pennTeller: google search (heh) "degoogled chromium"
<bonkano> yes it's normal but I've nothings
<bonkano> I just have the msg
<pennTeller> luxio, thank you :)
<bonkano> Can you help me to upgrade to a supported release
<zaapiel> sup
<zaapiel> ircing with Athena
<wazi> hi
<tasker> I'm trying to build a package with "dpkg-buildpackag" and it's generating -dbg packages. I don't know how to disable that. all of my searches result in how to enable them. I don't want -dbg packages.
<wazi> help me out plz. i am trying to hibernate the pc but everytime it shows the black screen even after first restart.
<wazi> ubuntu 17.10
<sami4ak> !keep sami4ak
<Slade> samba. i've done the sticky bit for directories to make the group propogate down.. how do i force chmod g+w <file> on all created files?
<Slade> force create mode = 0770 doesnt seem to do it
<Budgii> anyone know a snipping tool with URL sharing capabilities?
<ioria> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93.1-2 (artful), package size 1542 kB, installed size 17228 kB
<Jcbullet> Hello room.
<Slade> maybe need sticky bit as well..
<Jcbullet> Brehhdas
<TechChristoph> Hi All
<kostkon> TechChristoph, hi
<zulrax> hey i have a problem where i can only have my primary monitor in 1080p but not my seconmdary once since then it will show a blackscreen
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> are your drivers up to date ?
<zulrax> Jcbullet yes i believe so, i have installed the proamdgpu drivers
<TechChristoph> hi kostkon
<TechChristoph> kostkon, do you use ubuntu ?
<TechChristoph> or some other distro ?
<jeremy31-afk> I use etch-a-sketch
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> Are you able to dual display under normal settings , not 1080p
<zulrax> Jcbullet, yes i am
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> What graphics card are you using?
<zulrax> Jcbullet R9 380
<bonkano> help hel
<bonkano> help help
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> What leads are you using, HDMI and DVI ?
<zulrax> Jcbullet, DVI for both monitors
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> And both monitors definitely support 1080p?
<zulrax> Jcbullet, yeah. it works fine in windows
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> Are you able to try one monitor in the HDMI port ?
<zulrax> Jcbullet, I don't have any hdmi ports :(
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> What OS ?
<zulrax> Jcbullet Ubuntu 16.04.1
<pragmaticenigma> TechChristoph, do you have a support question? if you would like to chat, please come hang out in the #ubuntu-offtopic room
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> 1.) Go to additional drivers and select "Do not use the device" for "Unknown: unknown". 2.) Open display application, if you are like me you will see 2 boxes. One that says "Dell 23" and another that says "Unknown display". 3.) Click "Dell 23" box. Now a third box will magically appear and you will be left with 3 boxes total that say "Dell 23", "Dell 23", and "Unknown display". 4.) Click the "Dell 23" that does not contain the
<Jcbullet> launcher placement and turn this monitor off. 5.) Now enable the "Unknown: unknown" display. 6.) Click apply and the 2nd monitor will turn on magically.
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> Give it a go, Dell 23 will be your monitor you have connected.
<zulrax> Jcbullet, hmm it does not say i have any drivers installed but i'm pretty sure i installed them
<Jcbullet> <zulrax> supported videocards https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<zulrax> Jcbullet the drivers i installed are from amds website, will additional drivers still recognise them?
<OerHeks> amd is standard supported by the open amdgpu and on top of that amadgpu-pro..
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<zulrax> 	Kernel driver in use: amdgpu
<zulrax> i installed amdgpu-pro
<OerHeks> this command shows all modules: lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D|Display'  >>>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/927601/i-think-im-using-radeon-instead-of-amdgpu-how-do-i-change
<MainframeX> hello, does anybody know what file is written to when you use "update-alternatives --config editor"? I'm trying to script my laptop installation
<zulrax> https://pastebin.com/zYhGtfYz
<zulrax> although that is not the motherboard i have
<zulrax> but same chipset
<brainwash> MainframeX: I suggest reading the man page
<fluffi> i need a working ubuntu installation on monday and need your help
<brainwash> MainframeX: man update-alternatives
<fluffi> my vnc connection is ultra slow when disconncting a monitor from the ubuntu machine. no matter what vnc server is used. whats the solution for this problem?
<pragmaticenigma> can you elaborate more on what you mean by remove a monitor? fluffi
<fluffi> is this the ubuntu help chat?
<fluffi> unplug monitor. what else should I mean...
<MainframeX> brainwash: Thank you I'll check out the manpage
<fluffi> it's a common bug (like everything else in ubuntu) but I did not found a solution.
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi: vnc server taps into the display driver to mirror what is being displayed. It captures the initial settings when it is launched and expects the environment to remain unchnanged
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi: the solution is to either not unplug your monitor, or restart the VNC server instance after changing the display settings (or unplugging a monitor)
<fluffi> okay. so what do I have to do?
<OerHeks> !info vfb
<ubottu> Package vfb does not exist in artful
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks, who are you writing that to?
<OerHeks> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.19.5-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 814 kB, installed size 2389 kB
<fluffi> there will be no monitor for this ubuntu installation. I restarted the machine and this did not fix it
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi: what you are saying is you are trying to run a headless (no video display) system?
<fluffi> yes, headless
<fluffi> headless like me
<THunder> helo?
<Random832> I'd just use Xvnc
<fluffi> any solutions?
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi: the problem is that you are starting VNC when you are running the monitor. what you need to do is setup Ubuntu to run headless
<THunder> this is my first time on here
<pragmaticenigma> Random832, that doesn't solve the problem
<fluffi> no I start ubuntu without monitor!
<Random832> pragmaticenigma, well, it would because it doesn't require a "real" X server.
<Random832> Xvnc is the one that is an X server and VNC server in one that don't touch the monitor
<pragmaticenigma> THunder, please go ahead and ask your question. if someone is able, they will reach out to help you
<Random832> x11vnc is the one that connects an existing X server
<pragmaticenigma> Random832: you jumping too far ahead. I'm trying to figure out how things are configured now so we can get it setup that way
<pragmaticenigma> Random832: If you would like to take over, then please feel free to do so
<THunder> well i just installed ubuntu mate onto my raspberry pi and firefox is the only program that refuses to run (just updated to the latest version). it crashes right on start and im sure the problem is localized to this machine
<pragmaticenigma> how did you install Firefox THunder ?
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi: I'm trying to figure out how you initially setup the machine before you determined that you wanted to go headless on it. Was this machine originally a desktop, and now you would like to access it remotely? Is it a fresh install?
<THunder> it came with ubuntu mate though i had uninstalled it using the purge command and then just re-installed using "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<fluffi> fresh install, and of course first connected with a monitor.
<THunder> im using the machine right now..
<THunder> problem started after i updated and refreshed all repos
<pragmaticenigma> THunder, try running "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" (without the quotes) and see if there is an update pending. There was a recent release of Firefox and an update might be waiting to be installed
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma please help me
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, I'm doing what I can. I am only one person and it will take a moment to find the information to help you
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, which version of ubuntu are you currently running?
<fluffi> 16.04
<fluffi> everyone seems to have this problem. its nothing with my ubuntu installation
<OerHeks> "everyone" is a strong statement, not everyone is using a headless ubuntu..
<bazhang> fluffi, did you not get to the .4 point release yet?
<fluffi> everyone who is using a headless ubuntu system of course...
<bazhang> fluffi, give us the output of lsb_release -a please
<fluffi> its Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<OerHeks> i think you want the xvfb package to do that with xvnc..
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, I use several headless systems, all without difficulty. it's a configuration issue, and we'll do our best to help you get everything setup correctly.
<fluffi> I will not use xvnc
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, then you are choosing for us to not help you. If you want a headless system, this is how you go about getting it setup
<OerHeks> xvnc or vnc, whatever...
<bazhang> fluffi, did you have a bug report or reports for the 'everyone has this problem' that you can give us
<fluffi> bazhang search the internet. there you will find it
<pragmaticenigma> bazhang, I think that is counter productive, let's focus on getting fluffi going on their current issue
<bazhang> fluffi, that's not the kind of answer we are looking for here
<fluffi> bazhang really?
<bazhang> fluffi, yes
<Thunder> I tried updating and upgrading again to no avail
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, to be honest, you could have also searched the internet and found articles on how to setup Ubuntu 16.04 Headless running VNC. Instead you chose to come here for help. If you would like help, then please be respectful. We are all volunteering our time to help you, we can choose to stop
<pragmaticenigma> Thunder, what type of raspberry pi are you running you installation on?
<fluffi> The soultion I found did not work. So thats the reason I am here
<pragmaticenigma> Thunder, *running your installation on
<fluffi> for example people attach a 10MOhm resistor to the VGA output as a workaround
<Thunder> Raspberry pi 3
<fluffi> on every OS a vnc works without monitor. But not in ubuntu. That would be too easy of course.
<Thunder> it gives me a small log if that helps
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, do you want help or not? lighten up and have patience.
<Thunder> fluffi, why not use ssh?
<vern> fluffi: do you need a graphical interface? would shell access be sufficient?
<fluffi> I need a graphical view
<fluffi> and 10 parallel terminals
<pragmaticenigma> Thunder, there is a current registered bug with the Ubuntu-MATE team and it's an issue from Mozilla's latest release of Firefox not working. At the moment you will have to wait until an update is issued before Firefox will work
<Thunder> awesome, thank you
<Thunder> just a quick question, what does it take to get involved in the community? i,m still "new" to linux and programming and i'd love to give back (i know this may not be the place to ask)
<vern> fluffi: what is the purpose of the server? I think in many situations ssh and web interfaces are sufficient for most headless linux server use scenarios. perhaps more detail about the problem you're trying to solve can help me envision a working solution
<MainframeX> brainwash: Thank you, I have found what I was looking for. "update-alternatives --set editor /usr/bin/vim.basic" sets the editor to vim in non interactive mode :)
<bazhang> Thunder, it certainly is the right place to ask, and there are a variety of ways to contribute to the ubuntu project
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu Thunder you could have a look at that for starters
<rosco_y> is there a gui that will let me select aps and uninstall them?
<fluffi> vern its a scientific ubuntu system. there will be a graphical interface for configuring some stuff. so vnc is really needed.
<Thunder> awesome, thanks, ill look into it
<fluffi> and the hardware itself is moving around, so there cant be a monitor attached
<OerHeks> rosco_y, try synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter
<rosco_y> I used apt-get install qtcreator, and it wasn't what I thought it would be, so I want to uninstall everything that command installed.
<rosco_y> OerHeks: Thanks!  I'll try that.
<pragmaticenigma> Thunder, there are many ways to give back. This isn't exactly the right forum for that conversation though. Hop on over to #ubuntu-offtopic where you will find other community members who can help you find a way to become involved
<pajje> Hi, Im checking out 18.04 beta but it seems like I cant enable DTS/AC3/passthrough. Have these moved from pavucontrol?
<fluffi> I expected that nothing works in linux, but that even a vnc server makes such problems. thats hard stuff
<pragmaticenigma> pajje, we aren't setup to handle supporting beta in this channel... please hop over to #ubuntu+1 for help with 18.04
<rosco_y> OerHeks: Thanks again--The Synaptic Package Manager was exactly what I needed :)
<vern> fluffi: I've found that I can configure everything with either a web interface or shell access. but if a graphical interface is required, using xfce and a vnc server such as tightvncserver should do the trick. what vnc server have you tried?
<pajje> pragmaticenigma: sorry, thanks for the adice
<fluffi> i am using vine
<fluffi> i dont want to switch the graphical system. then I will have thousands of other problems
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, when you setup the machine, you set it up using a monitor and the gui. VINO only works when an active session is logged in by a user. You will always have to have a monitor attached for VINO
<fluffi> vino not vine, sorry
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma I use automatic logon
<fluffi> with no monitor it works, but slow. It's no so that it will not work
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, with your current setup, you will always need a monitor to make this work. We are trying to help you get a virtualized desktop running using XVNC (which will still use the Desktop manager of your preference)
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, I have also found VINO to be a poor vnc service. I have my desktop switched to a more rebust alternative
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, I uninstalled VINO and installed x11vnc, but that still requires a monitor to be attached
<pragmaticenigma> Xvnc is designed so you do not need a monitor
<Doow> I have a weird problem, I'm trying to install a ubuntu on a laptop/tablet that I have. I got it to boot to the graphical installer _once_ and haven't succeded again. My best hunch is that I made an error when I wrote down what I did. Does these instructions seem off? "When in grub, select install ubuntu and hit e, replace splash with video=VGA-1:800x1280e reboot=pci,force, press f10 to boot"
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, I'm still trying to locate an article to help you get this figured out.
<vern> fluffi: I wonder what's making it slow... are you saying vino is fast when a monitor is plugged in? sounds like you only need it for occasional use of a graphical configuration tool so maybe slow is not so terrible?
<fluffi> i visited the site of xvnc. its from the last century. when I install this stuff, I will be here for the next months because of thousands of new problems I think. Is there really no other way to get a vnc server running in ubuntu? I mean vnc and headless is nothing so special.
<kostkon> Doow, and what happens after that
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, age is relative in linux. just because it's old doesn't mean it doesn't work
<Doow> To clarify, the one time it did work it switched graphics mode and showed the installer. After that I only get a black screen when I do the same thing (still booting from the same usb).
<fluffi> vern no everything is ultra slow. not only graphical things
<vern> fluffi: it's true, headless+vnc is nothing special. I've done it several times without issue
<pragmaticenigma> vern, do you have an article link or instructions on how to set it up?
<vern> fluffi: so are you saying that while vino is running the system is slow? even if a monitor is attached?
<fluffi> i have the strange feeling that it will be a huge pain in the ass installing this xvnc stuff
<kostkon> Doow, what about nomodeset? does this ring a bell
<akik> what's the latest version of 14.04 that you can still install fglrx on?
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, do you want help or not? let us help you and quit with the negativity. it makes me not want to continue trying to help you
<fluffi> vern, no when i connect a monitor its at full speed. when i disconnect it, its slow.
<pragmaticenigma> vern, fluffi is trying to go headless, they don't want a monitor at all. lets focus on that.
<Doow> kostkon: hmm, that does sound familiar...
<kostkon> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vern> pragmaticenigma: I know. just trying to debug the problem
<Doow> kostkon: I'll give it a try
<vern> fluffi: strange. that would suggest that something is expecting a monitor. when things are slow, does anything obvious show up when you run top?
<fluffi> no, its just a fresh install, 3% cpu usage
<pragmaticenigma> vern, the problem is they are trying to run X without a monitor. it doesn't work well without one. X is the problem when they remove the monitor, not the vnc server
<vern> pragmaticenigma: true. it's just odd that it works without a monitor -- just slow
<fluffi> not slow, very slow
<Doow> kostkon: that did it! thanks!
<kostkon> Doow, well so far so good let's see how it goes from here
<alphawarrior> hello everyone, how can I list all multilib packages installed?
<pragmaticenigma> vern, X server is trying to poll to see if the monitor state has changed. it's timing out waiting for a response since no monitor. which to an end user would make it appear that the system is slow
<pragmaticenigma> alphawarrior: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i multilib
<fluffi> any solutions yet?
<alphawarrior> thanks ^^
<vern> fluffi: give me a sec. I want to test that this one works
<pragmaticenigma> vern: would this article, with some modifications, help? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<vern> pragmaticenigma: yes, I think so. I'm running through similar steps in a virtual machine to sanity check
<pragmaticenigma> vern: cool, I haven't set this up in a long time, my configuration has been working well for many years... so I'm a bit rusty
<backbox__> &join
<pragmaticenigma> backbox__, what are you trying to /join ?
<fluffi> any solutions yet?
<fluffi> maybe I am wrong, but should the purpose of a vnc server not be, that it can run out of the box on a machine without a monitor?
<fluffi> and even if that is not so, shouldnt be there a fix after 20years of vnc servers?
<fluffi> I am just wondering.
<fluffi> use linux they said.
<vern> fluffi: all the negativity feels misplaced in a place where you're trying to get help
<fluffi> oh, maybe you are right
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, i'm running a machine right now in a similar fashion to what you're trying to achieve. the difference is that it's not ubuntu, it's another distribution. the underlaying programs are the same, but the configuration is different between the two platforms
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, we're really close to having an option for you to try, vern is doing their best to make sure the directions work, to avoid any further potential issues for you.
<fluffi> okay, thanks for the effort
<vern> fluffi: this has more detail than what I was following but the steps are effectively the same. works for me. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<fluffi> but I dont want to use the desktop environment with the mouse. It has to be standard ubuntu
<vern> that's just an example. you can customize the xstartup however you like
<fluffi> mhh okay, I will give it a try
<vern> fluffi: the nice thing about those instructions is they give you the systemd service file so you can have it start up automatically when the server is rebooted
<fluffi> so I dont have to install xfce4?
<Budgii> One thing I don't like about running an application from the command line is, if i close terminal it also closes that application. Is there any way to get around that?
<mateothegreat> fork with nohup
<mateothegreat> screen
<mateothegreat> set it up as a service
<joohn> hi
<mateothegreat> howdy joohn
<joohn> is  single broad arm compiuter good  for main pc
<joohn> ?
<joohn> i have an old 7 yeas old laptop
<joohn> and i think to change
<joohn> but if is slow like this one is not worth
<joohn> at all
<joohn> i look in internet about pinebook or somthing like that
<joohn> i dont know if worth can i have any opinion about that stuff
<joohn> ?
<tripelb> hello. i am going to install mint/ubuntu next to win 7 on an HP pavilion g7. (belongs to neighbor) because he forgot his password. PROBLEM: neither 14.4 nor mint ver 2 yrs old reconizes windows and gives the "install next to another operating system" choice.  ---  I want to make sure that I dont walk iver any windows data. Of course I will not mess with the recovery partition etc.  How does gparted handle this problem?  (thanks)
<tomreyn> !mint | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, there are a couple solutions. the command "screen" is what I use. It has a simple setup and you can restore the session later when you log back in
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, they are considering both ubuntu and mint. that doesn't mean we can't help them with their ubuntu related questions
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i did not say we can't help someone who wanbts to install ubuntu.
<Budgii> hmm. kind of like a list of programs you want to open all in one?
<DiecastMessiah> tripelb: gparted will just work on the partitions.. but you can use the installer to setup the partitions and install just be careful and read everything on the screens
<tomreyn> tripelb: summing it up: we do not support "linux mint" here, and it is not ubuntu, and it is different. you also mentioned 'ubuntu' as a second option (?), though. if you are actually planning to install ubuntu we can help.
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, who are you responding to? please prefix your replies with the name of someone. There are a lot of people and it helps to know who's talking to who
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, sorry I was responding to you, I was in the middle of something and forgot. :)
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, screen is an environment that lets you start a command line based program. using the programs shortcuts you can close the screen session, and the program will remain running. You can even log out of the computer, with the program still operating.
<Budgii> So it's own little environment!! that's too cool. Where can I get started?
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, check out "man screen" for more help, or take a look at https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, is this possible on windows? It gave me an idea for when i'm at work.
<Lp> Hello
<Budgii> Hi Lp!
<Lp> Hey, Budgii. First time on IRC.
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, I'm not aware of any similar solutions for Windows as it is a different environment
<Budgii> Lp, welcome!
<kostkon> Lp, hi and welcome
<akik> Budgii: you can install cygwin on windows. it could have screen
<Lp> Hello, Kostkon.
<jeremy31> tripelb Use a newer version to install, Ubuntu 16.04 should be able to see a Win 7 install
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, darn. I currently have a remote desktop which serves the purpose, but having more would be great!
<Lp> Let me try other nodes..
<pragmaticenigma> akik, unfortunately cygwin would still have to run after the user logs out of windows. so that doesn't really solve Budgii issue on windows
<Budgii> akik, i'll look at it right away!
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, the idea akik had won't work. Cygwin would still need you to remain logged into windows
<fluffi> its all installed and running, but still slow as hell
<Bashing-om> !requirements | joohn
<ubottu> joohn: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, actually let me clarify the intention. I'd be running a macro on the database (gui automation). If I could let it run in that little environment with out interfering, i could continue to to other work. I do this now with a remote desktop alongside, but adding another would be sweet.
<fluffi> @pragmaticenigma @vern: it was a huge failure
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi: Do you have a local linux or ubuntu users group in your area? Possibly even a local hackerspace? where you could get some hands on assistance?
<tripelb> jeremy31: ah ha. i dont have one of those, helaas. -- question about another issue, burning (wrong word?) creating a BOOTABLE usb.  i used mint to burn a horens disk and it wasnt bootable. ... I have the new Mint iso. i am going to follow the prompts on ... rclicknon the iso, create a bootable usb, click. (is there anything I need to do with the usb beforhand so it can be made bootable? or shrug?
<Budgii> akik, i was going to get cygwin on my VM but i've forgotten my password. LOL
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, if it's gui related you kind of need to have an active session.
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, I guess I misunderstand what this type of program does then. I thought maybe it created an instance within it's own window.
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma no, sadly to say, my bad linux skills are the best in the area.
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, no, screen is strictly for command line applications.
<Budgii> gotcha. I missed that little piece of information, now i'm in the 'know'. :)
<fluffi> You tested this in a VM. But a VM always has a monitor. Of course it did work there
<DiecastMessiah> tripelb: are you on linux machine atm
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, no, you're making assumptions. that isn't true
<jeremy31> tripelb I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 and Linux Mint 17 alongside Windows 7
<fluffi> whats with this generic display driver thing? may this work?
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, screen essentially forks it self from the current active session and creates it's own. It's similar to having logged into the computer twice. Screen does setup it's own environment, but the difference is it can manage that environment without you staying logged in.
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, so can it run while the machine is powered off?
<fluffi> I need more help
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, it's main purpose is for running command line applications that you want to leave running in the background. Or more importantly, works really well when you remote ssh to the machine and have a poor connection. You can recover your session if you have to log in again
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, computers require electricity to work. powered off, everything dies
<Gedem_X9> Hello someone can help me?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Gedem_X9
<ubottu> Gedem_X9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fluffi> Gedem_X9 come again tomorrow. at the moment there is no help available
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, I don't have anymore ideas for you
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, DO NOT DISCOURAGE OTHERS, that is very inappropriate behavior
<bazhang> fluffi, please dont say that
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, I wondered if it ran it on a server or something. that answers the question.
<fluffi> I was first. My problem has to be solved
<Budgii> fluffi, what's the issue?
<Gedem_X9> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> Gedem_X9, do you have a question? please ask it.
<fluffi> Budgii read the chat log
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, Budgii may not have the entire log available. they can only see what has occured since they joined the room
<Budgii> this is the earliest message I have: "<fluffi> no I start ubuntu without monitor!":
<Budgii> can i find it starting there, fluffi?
<fluffi> Budgii in short words, ubuntu sucks. more detailed: a headless system and vnc server dont like each other
<[n0mad]> why would you have a vnc server running on a headless system?
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, enough. if you don't have something positive to say in here, please take it elsewhere. We are trying to help, but your negative is counterproductive to achieving that.
<Budgii> fluffi: I don't know anything about headless stuff except I tried json for webscaping. (i think that's considered headles??)
<pragmaticenigma> [n0mad], you can run a gui in a virtualized instance, such that the computer doesn't require a keyboard, mouse, or monitor to operate locally
<mateothegreat> you can easily, enough.. roll a headless container with vnc.. heck https://github.com/mateothegreat/docker-centos-desktop-vnc
<Budgii> I don't know that it 'sucks' per say, it's just a different system.
<Gedem_X9> I want to but a new sound card but I don't know which one is compatible with Ubuntu studio 14.04
<mateothegreat> Gedem_X9: soundblaster audigy fx
<mateothegreat> (I'm going deaf as we speak :)
<fluffi> I dont know, maybe it sucks all with ubuntu. It will be the happiest day in my life when my damn software will run on windows. sorry, but I had to say this. because its true
<Budgii> Guys, wait a minute, headless VNC, that's what I was looking (shortly after) for when pragmaticenigma mentioned the 'screen' app
<pragmaticenigma> Gedem_X9, nearly every sound card is supported. it would help us to know what sound card you are considering for purchase, and we can more easily figure out if it will or won't work
<Gedem_X9> I don't know yet, I'm from Brasil. I want a usb sound card for audio production
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, yes you can run a headless VNC server. you may need to tweak some of the instructions, but this tutorial should get you going https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, however, the VNC session ends when you log out
<Budgii> but would I need an additional machine?
<Budgii> @pragmaticenigma,
<Gedem_X9> I would like some recommendations
<ihw> is this the right place to gush about how switching to ubuntu was the best decision ive made
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, no, you could run both your regular desktop and the headless instance on the same machine
<Budgii> Gedem_X9,maybe try ##hardware?
<pragmaticenigma> ihw, you'll find a better room for that topic in #ubuntu-offtopic :-) we're glad you're here
<ihw> ah, thanks
<Gedem_X9> Thank you Budgii
<Budgii> ihw, i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic, i'll be excited to hear why!
<pragmaticenigma> Gedem_X9, there are a lot of brands and sound cards, and each person is going to have one that works best for them. I haven't run into any sound card that doesn't work with ubuntu, I would think your chances are small that the card will not work
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, did you catch my comment about vnc session ends on logout?
<Gedem_X9> Thank you pragmaticenigma
<lagosta> hello
<kostkon> Gedem_X9, what you should be looking for is a good USB DAC
<pragmaticenigma> Gedem_X9, that said, as eariler, sound blaster brand is a good recommendation
<lagosta> Does anyone had trouble installing an amd driver on ubuntu:
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, yes. thanks!
<lagosta> I'm for the past 2 days trying to make my gpu work in it
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, though I was thinking more on it. You might be able to launch the VNC session within screen. and it might survive the reboot
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, pardon me... survive a logout (not a reboot)
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, haha no problem. Good thought. Remember I'd be interested in using it with windows though. screen doesn't work ther eright?
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, correct... the windows implementation would be very different. Windows natively supports a different set of protocols and setup. I'd be happy to discuss ideas about Windows in a PM if you would like
<kostkon> Gedem_X9, one that is good, affordable and supported in Ubuntu (most are since they just use the generic usb audio driver)
<Gedem_X9> kostkon, you mean the sound blaster brand?
<akko> can someone please unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic? I was drunk yesterday and don't really remember what I did to get banned
<mateothegreat> say it to the judge!
<lagosta> Better yet, do someone have amd-gpu-pro installed? if so which kernel are you using?
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma since I installed this stuff (with no errors) my ubuntu system is now constantly reporting an "internal error" with package apport-gtk.
<kostkon> Gedem_X9, not necessarily, just do your product/market research whatever. look for usb dacs. try finding a good one, even if that one is from Creative (the company that makes sound blaster products)
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, what is the complete error? if it is multiple lines, please submit it to pastebin and post the link here
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma now it seems to be gone. Any other solutions to my problem?
<kostkon> !logs | stallman
<ubottu> stallman: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, if the apport issue comes up again, check in /var/crash for any files. you can safely delete them and reboot
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma is there a other way to remote control ubuntu than vnc?
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, as for your VNC issue. i'm out of ideas. I do not understand why the machine is behaving the way it is. What you might want to do is start with Ubuntu Server install, then follow those instructions again. There could be something risidual from the previous trial and error
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, if all you need is command line, you can easily use SSH to connect
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, a client like putty for windows will allow you to have as many sessions as you like to your linux instance
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, also, if you are connecting from windows, there are even ways of launching gui application remotely so you can see them on the windows machine, but they run on the ubuntu machine
<Stewsey> Trying to disable the trackpad with the following: xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0
<Stewsey> The problem is that it is re-enabled after a reboot
<tomreyn> ~/.xinputrc
<tomreyn> i think you can place configurations there
<tomreyn> or ~/.xinitrc
#ubuntu 2018-03-18
<Stewsey> what do you mean?
<tomreyn> echo 'xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0' >> ~/.xinitrc
<tomreyn> this should make it persist
<tomreyn> thta's assuming the command you posted here actually works for you
<Stewsey> Enter it exactly as you typd it?
<tomreyn> Stewsey:
<tomreyn> yes
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma what ways do you mean?
<Stewsey> Rebooting to see if it sticks
<fluffi> Linux is great. I love it. It's the best. I am having so much fun with it. And I am very productive with using it...
<Budgii> I see you've had a change of heart! ahahha
<Stewsey> Who was just helping me with the trackpad question? Forgot the nick
<tomreyn> Stewsey: this comand i had provided should have created (or appendrd to, if it existed already) a hidden (starting with a dot) file ".xinputrc" in your home directory, placing the command to disable the trackpad in it. this file is run during X startup. but to be run, it needs to be executable (sorry i forgot about this). so also run: chmod +x ~/.xinitrc
<tomreyn> that was me
<Stewsey> Can you repost the other line?
<tomreyn> Stewsey: also you don't need ot reboot. logout and login should be enough. i need to leave now, though, sorry.
<tomreyn> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Stewsey> ok thx
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> echo 'xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0' >> ~/.xinitrc
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, research X-Forwarding. It allows you to run an application on one machine, and view the gui interface on another
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, that's what I mean by ways
<bunnyman13> hello all
<Budgii> bunnyman13, hi!
<kartongsaft> bunnyman13: Hi!
<bunnyman13> hows life treating y'all
<Budgii> AOK!
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, or more importantly, there are many different ways to achieve your goal. just have to find the one that works best for your situation
<bunnyman13> what is fluffi's predicament
<pragmaticenigma> I think, in a sense, we're still trying to figure that part out bunnyman13
<bunnyman13> lol
<fluffi> Thanks for the help pragmaticenigma. I will give X-Forwarding a try. It looks good. I didnt know about that.
<fluffi> bunnyman13 my predicament is, was, and will be, linux
<bunnyman13> fluffi what are you trying to do
<fluffi> bunnyman13 just some basic things. but it seems that is impossible in the world of tux
<bunnyman13> well first off, what distro are you using?
<fluffi> ubuntu I think
<bunnyman13> okay, so next thing is what version,
<fluffi> the great version 16.04.4
<bunnyman13> the LTS :D
<bunnyman13> yay
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, we've been trying to get the ability for fluffi to access their machine via VNC on a headless setup. They're running Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop
<bunnyman13> is there a reason why you want VNC over something else?
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, the current problem is that fluffi experiences a very laggy response when they connect via VNC
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, it fluffi is open to other ideas if you have them. that's why I recommended they might like to look into x-forwarding
<bunnyman13> yea :/ that is one of the few reason canonical stop putting time into their Unity
<bunnyman13> okay so fluffi are you just trying to use it as like a RDP?
<fluffi> no, I use it like vnc
<bunnyman13> okay what do you use VNC for?
<fluffi> remote control I think
<bunnyman13> got it so you use VNC to remotely control your desktop from anywhere in the world correct?
<fluffi> yes thats the way vnc is used for
<fluffi> and no, only ssh is not an option
<bunnyman13> okay so that's called RDP (Remote Desktop Protocol)
<bunnyman13> next question are you trying to access over the internet
<bunnyman13> or just locally
<fluffi> no rdp is a protocol from ms
<fluffi> no, just in lan, but thats all not the problem
<bunnyman13> okay so what's the problem is it lag?
<kk4ewt> fluffi, ?? you can tunnel vnc in ssh
<fluffi> the problem is that I am headles
<bunnyman13> huh?
<pragmaticenigma> headless => no monitor, keybaord, mouse
<bunnyman13> hmm...so you just have access via ssh?
<fluffi> vnc still works, but ultra slow
<fluffi> if there wouldnt be this damn animations it would be better, but this is a a different thing
<bunnyman13> let me think
<fluffi> and yes, ssh works
<bunnyman13> i'm doing a Windows Server 2016 migration at a hotel bluh
<sere> why cant i upgrade vlc to 3.. i know i have the currect ppa but still stuck at 2.2\
<bunnyman13> @sere what error does it give you?
<bunnyman13> @fluffi is it a VM?
<fluffi> no, then it would not be headless
<bunnyman13> so it's a physical box?
<fluffi> yes, I can touch it
<bunnyman13> okay...hmm sorry i'm asking a lot of questions cause im curious to
<bunnyman13> *too
<sere> bunnyman13: i get no error it shows 2.2 being the latest
<bunnyman13> how are you upgrading via terminal?
<sere> bunnyman13: sudo apt upgrade vlc
<bunnyman13> @sere
<fluffi> forget vlc, come back to vnc
<sere> bunnyman13: synaptic only shows version 2.2
<bazhang> fluffi, we can support more than a single user here at a time
<fluffi> thats new for me
<bazhang> sere, alternately you could search for a PPA
<bunnyman13> @sere sudo apt-get install snapd snapd-xdg-open
<sere> bazhang: im using the vlc master-daily and i just checked the origin off the ppa and there is no vlc
<bunnyman13> then try sudo apt update
<bunnyman13>  && sudo apt install vlc
<bunnyman13> that's what i would try
<bunnyman13> @fluffi...last question, what model box is this?
<bunnyman13> the reason I know some graphics cards hate ubuntu
<bunnyman13> you have to do some crazy shit to get it working...if not...RAM, Ubuntu should work damn quick
<sere> bunnyman13:
<sere> vlc is already the newest version (2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4).
<fluffi> its a N3160 system. but I dont think thats is in any way relevant
<bunnyman13> and fluffi why do you say that?
<bunnyman13> @fluffi
<fluffi> it is not a problem with my hardware or configuration. its a common problem with ubuntu
<sere> bunnyman13: im wonder if the ppa removed vlc for some reason
<fluffi> the internet is full of this issue. but no working solution
<tomreyn> fluffi: since you've been discussing this for a good while now i'm not sure whether you're looking for a solution or whether it's just about discussing the issue.
<tomreyn> fluffi: if you're looking for a solution and VNC doesn't seem to work for you, have you considered X2Go instead?
<bunnyman13> i'm thinking,
<fluffi> I need this stuff run on monday. And tomreyn, good question, and dont need a solution. thanks for asking
<fluffi> i just need a simple vnc connection running, nothing else
<fluffi> more people should connect with the server, not just a special configurated client
<tomreyn> how is vnc not a 'special, confgured client'?
<fluffi> it works on every damn system out of the box?
<sere> bunnyman13:
<tomreyn> fluffi: so, if i got your response correctly (I am not sure i did!), you're not looking for assistence then. if that's correct (sorry if not so), then this very channel is actually not the right place to discuss the matter. there is #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic, too.
<fluffi> tomreyn I still need help. But I am not sure what you want.
<sere> bunnyman13: i used to snap as suggested and now its working.. thank you for the help
<tomreyn> fluffi: okay, so i got you wrong. there is nothing i want.
<bunnyman13> fluffi, i would try TigerVNC or Teamviewer
<Budgii> fluffi, i think he's just saying if you are looking for help here is the place to do it. If just to talk about the issue, not here.
<bunnyman13> wait sere it worked?
<sere> bunnyman13: yea  i removed the ppa version and installed the snap package
<bunnyman13> holy ****@###@$ *explosions*
<tomreyn> Budgii: that's right
<fluffi> Budgii Need help, and not taking about the issue? dont know how to do this
<bunnyman13> so you HAVE to use VNC?
<sere> bunnyman13: and the chromecast rendering actaully works :) sweeet
<Budgii> fluffi, i get what you mean by that but I think he was just saying if you are just wanting to talk about it and not find a solution (a weird thing at that) then another channel would be better.
<fluffi> Budgii I am just searching for the solution. If you can not help me, I am out
<bunnyman13> @sere 0_0 huh...cool...i'm surprised,
<Budgii> fluffi, i personally don't know enough to help sorry.
<sere> bunnyman13: me too.. this is actaully my first snap install too... you the man..the bunnyman
<bunnyman13> thanks sere,
<sere> bunnyman13: ty
<fluffi> Budgii so what is your point? I dont want to talk about a problem I dont want to have
<bunnyman13> fluffi...honestly to test...just for testing purposes try another remote desktop program
<fluffi> the remote programm has to run on windows
<bunnyman13> i mean teamviewer...runs on all OS's
<bunnyman13> (except like the older ones) Unix BSD etc..,
<fluffi> teamviewer runs on external servers
<fluffi> thats no solution
<bunnyman13> wait so it can't run on external servers?
<fluffi> definitly no
<bunnyman13> okay so just lan
<bunnyman13> locally not over internet
<fluffi> yes no question
<bunnyman13> I see the problem you can't use the built in Ubuntu RDP because it can't run on windows so you had to go to VNC
<fluffi> ubuntu has rdp?
<bunnyman13> yea
<bunnyman13> built
<bunnyman13> in
<tomreyn> bunnyman13: provided by which package?
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, you realize that RDP and VNC are two different protocols... they are not the same thing
<pathword> hello is there a channel specifically for lubuntu support?
<pragmaticenigma> pathword, this is the best channel for support.
<pragmaticenigma> pathword, support for Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Kubuntu are avaialble here
<tomreyn> pathword: there is #lubuntu
<fluffi>  bunnyman13 you are wrong.there is no rdp
<tomreyn> pathword: but unless you have a question which is abou this specific ubuntu blend, you can just ask here.
<pathword> Ok ty both. I tried to make a persistent Live USB of lubuntu 17.10.1, and it seemed to work quite well but for ... yes thank you
<pathword> I'd like to install both Opera and Vivaldi browsers
<pathword> Then synaptic package manager didn't look ...
<bunnyman13> sorry, weird I closed by accident
<pathword> it couldn't find any opera or vivaldi which i found a bit odd, so i dl them directly from the websites.
<tomreyn> pathword: i don't think those are available in ubuntu, so you'd need to find PPAs or other means to install those.
<fluffi>  bunnyman13 i can not connect with rdp. I dont think this is possible
<bunnyman13> @pragmaticenigma, sorry if i'm not informed, what'
<bunnyman13> is the difference
<pathword> hoh. it said it did install them but they are way too quick
<pathword> Were way too quick
<tomreyn> pathword: it's not really odd, only open source software is provided by ubuntu by default
<pathword> i am sure i was running both in mythbuntu
<fluffi> why should ubuntu have a build in rdp when I even have to activate vnc
<pathword> only last week
<pragmaticenigma> pathword, Ubuntu's package manager doesn't have packages for Opera or Vivaldi. You can download them from their respective developer websites and follow their instructions for installing them
<pathword> yes pragmaticenigma that's what i did, but am unable to find them lol
<pathword> and the terminal isn't quite the same as i am used to
<tomreyn> pathword: so you probably installed those on mythbuntu manually, too
<pathword> what is the LXterminal command for everything that's been installed? Yes probably
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, RDP is a protocol developed and maintained by Microsoft corperation. It leverages specific hooks within the Windows operating system. There have been successful packages developed to run a RDP server on linux, however, to the best of my knowledge they are not included with the default install of Ubuntu as it is considered proprietary software
<pathword> to see everything that's been installed sorry.
<tomreyn> pathword: dpkg -l
<pathword> ok tyvm
<bunnyman13> sorry guys, my terminology is all messed up, trust me i'm trying to help
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, to the best of our ability... this is what we believe fluffi is attempting to do: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<tomreyn> pathword: this lists installed debian packages.
<bunnyman13> or https://www.digitalcitizen.life/connecting-windows-remote-desktop-ubuntu
<pathword> great wonderful
<bunnyman13> just backwards
<fluffi> bunnyman13 that was completley wrong. Even I knew this.
<bunnyman13> what was @fluffi
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, where as the computer running linux doesn't have a monitor attached and instead remote users can access the machine via VNC to interact. fluffi's expereince has been that when they run their machine in that state, it becomes slow and unresponsive
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, we're I last left off with fluffi is to ask them to reinstall Ubuntu server edition and follow the instructions of that website. To see if their results are better
<bunnyman13> you wan't him to reinstall ubuntu server edition....
<tomreyn> i'd just give this a try if i was fluffi https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/326234/setting-up-vnc-server-and-no-physical-display-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<bunnyman13> there would be no point in getting VNC to work because there is no GUI
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, you've been combative since you asked for help. it does not contribute to a productive support session if you keep doing that. nothing is instant, and there is no magical command that is going to solve all your problems.
<pathword> ok well nothing obvious in that resulting list, is there a LXterminal command to highlight words that have appeared in that list?
<tomreyn> but then we don't have any details about what the issue seems to be, where it is documented, whether there are any errors written to any logs about it etc.
<tomreyn> so this is just guessing
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, you came here because you have a shortterm deadline on your project. we are doing everything we can to help, and you respond with crass commentary that isn't benefical
<bunnyman13> fluffi if your going to do that just install Ubuntu 17.xx
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, try what I proposed earlier and let me know what the result is... in the time since I last mentioned that, you could have already done the reinstall and tested it
<maZed_> i am upgrading kubuntu to v 16.04, once this is finished installed is there a way i could move my installation to my new solid state drive?
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, you can run VNC sessions without an active gui running on the system
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, did you look at the link I posted?
<bunnyman13> but what is the point...that's just ssh
<bunnyman13> idk :/
<bunnyman13> or linux mint...or something else, but pragmaticenigma is right you could have finished by now
<fluffi> bunnyman13 I tried 17.xx, but my software is not compatible with this version
<bunnyman13> what software?
<fluffi> its called ros
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, what is the full name of the software... that's an acronym and could stand for a lot of different things
<tomreyn> maZed_: if the SSD is large enough, you could just 'dd' the entire disk
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, that doesn't quite work since they'd be left with the same size disk as the install even if the SSD is larger
<maZed_> ok, i will google that, it would be large enough. thanksfor the insite
<bunnyman13> it's called ROS i think its robotic software
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: sure, but this can be easily modified later
<fluffi> robot operating system, but I think this doesnt matter. The problem is VNC
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, for someone that isn't familiar with linux, that's a bit risky don't you think?
<bunnyman13> @tomreyn i would be scared because GRUB is very sensitive
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: a bit, not that much. it's about copying, not about moving.
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, there are two programs under that name: Loggerhead and Kame... which one are you trying to use?
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, the other issue, bunnyman13 is right... if the system uses UEFI, it will not boot
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: yes, i guess you have a point. feel free to suggest alternatives.
<fluffi> lunar. but come on, vnc is the problem, not ros. I am familiar with this.
<tomreyn> maZed_: see above, we discussed this more and you may want to consider alternative options
<tripelb> Question: i am running linux from a usb drive. I have a directory on my hard drive, in a windows partition. In TERMINAL I want to cd into that directory. it is called 484 GB volume / Documents and Settings / username / Desktop / ISO    --- Now how do I figure out what to call it in terminal so I can cd into it.
<tripelb> ?
<bunnyman13> you have to make the removable disk into a directory,
<bunnyman13> so you cd into the directory and it takes you to the /dev/sd.... because linux won't let you
<bunnyman13> just cd into /dev/sd....
<pathword> perhaps I am looking at this the wrong way and should just forget my VPN i paid for; how can I find what default VPN type software there might be in lubuntu (that's why I wanted opera &/or vivaldi)
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, if you are familiar with this... then why do you need our help?
<bunnyman13> what i would do is just get linux with a gui and look at the drive that way
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, we're not accusing ROS as being the problem. we are trying to get the bigger picture of what you are doing
<tripelb> help, pleas use my userid when you reply
<bunnyman13> @tripelb all that i wrote was for you
<bunnyman13> sorry
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma we need to control it from a usable system
<tripelb> bunnyman I have a gui. but i need to run shasum256 -b *.iso   and cant with the gui (that I know of)
<tripelb> let me eat cake?
<bunnyman13> that sounds good right now @tripelb
<tomreyn> pathword: there are different types of VPNs. you may need to find a software which implements the protocol variant / implementation your VPN concentrator uses.
<ALowther> I've a laptop running Ubuntu 16.04, plugged into an external monitor. Most of the time I will just be using the external monitor with the laptop closed. However, I want to be able to open/close the laptop without interrupting my session. The issue I seem to be having is that whenever I close the lid to my laptop, it automatically locks & I have to sign back in. Also, the sleep feature doesn't appear to be working with the laptop closed, eve
<ALowther> n when I am idle. The external monitor just stays up at the login screen. Any suggestions?
<tgm4883> tripelb: in the terminal, type 'mount' and it should show you where it's mounted
<tomreyn> pathword: what is you goal in using a VPN?
<pathword> i just want to appear on the other side of the world
<tomreyn> pathword: so it's about anonymity? or about being part of a remote network?
<bunnyman13> @tripelb....um...do you want to run the .iso as a live file...or? sorry i got lost
<pragmaticenigma> pathword, OpenVPN is one of the default supported. There is also some support for other types if VPN services.
<tripelb> tgm4883: bunnyman13 i am doing an integrity check on the iso i just downloaded
<tomreyn> pathword: the VPN provider you are currently using will have documentation on compatible VPN clients.
<bunnyman13> oh.....
<tgm4883> tripelb: then use the mount command, it will show you where the drive is mounted. Then you can CD to that directory and run the command
<bunnyman13> ^^^
<bunnyman13> si
<pathword> anonymity. Thanks I will look into that first. thank you pragmaticenigma. Ok tomreyn this is where i start to lose my way with the syntax but I'll see what I can work out. I am guessing that a VPN I pay for in windows might not be as good as a default ubuntu one anyway.
<tripelb> i looked and that gave me a page of stuff and the only dev/sd* things were both linux mint
<tripelb> tgm4883: ^^
<bunnyman13> okay so you don't see a 480 GB volume?
<tripelb> tgm4883: bunnyman13 I just asked Google if there was some way to do it in Dewey and it said GTKhash is a nifty tool -- so I will try that now
<bunnyman13> @fluffi "OLUTION:
<bunnyman13> ALL the computer on the network are equiped with a Dameware development mirror driver. This driver helps optimize the performance if the computer is remoted and seems to cohabit with tightvnc. As I don't want to take any chance, I decided to install the tightvnc mirror driver (avaible on their website). AND IT SOLVED MY PROBLEM.
<bunnyman13> ( I DID UPDATE MY NETWORK CARD DRIVER )
<bunnyman13> Maybe it wasn't the cause, still, the gain it gives is enough to use the computer on tightvnc. W000T. Anyway, I hope to help someone with this post.
<bunnyman13> "
<bunnyman13> *Solution:
<tripelb> bunnyman13: no my output from Mount does not show the size
<Jakethepython> Hello Room i know this is not really and Ubuntu question but my network pings fast then lags is there either a group that knows more about networking or someone in here that can help
<bunnyman13> jakethepyton....what?
<bunnyman13> what do you mean
<pragmaticenigma> Jakethepython, the best thing to do is detach all devices from the network. add each one back, individually until you see the behaviour happen again
<fluffi> any suggestions left?
<tripelb> tgm4883: bunnyman13 i tried lsblk and now I see it is /media/mint/longnumber/  -> is that a directory so I can cd into it?
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, looking through the documentation of ROS... you cannot run it on a headless system. It requires a graphics card with OpenGL support. VNC does not work with OpenGL
<bunnyman13> damn :D
<bunnyman13> @pragmaticenigma :O :D *screams like a little girl *
<tripelb> tgm4883: bunnyman13 i tried lsblk and now I see it is /media/mint/longnumber/  -> is that a directory so I can cd into it?  YES
<tripelb> THANKS
<tomreyn> tripelb: on linux, you need to "mount" file systems before you can access the data store don them. first, you will need to find out what to mount. to do so, you can use the 'lsblk -o NAME,MODEL,LABEL,FSTYPE,MOUNTPOINT' command.
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma we use cuda and a lot of other stuff. headless does not mean without gpu. just no monitor.nothing else.
<tomreyn> tripelb: okay i think you can probably ignore what i just wroote, you seem to have it mounted already
<tripelb> tgm4883: no problem it was already mounted. no problem I could cd into it
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, VNC is not capable of rendering the graphics derived from OpenGL applications.
<tripelb> it mounted automatically when I boot it up. I downloaded the iso into that directory.
<tripelb> I downloaded the Sha stuff into that directory
<pragmaticenigma> fluffi, there are several requests in the software support forum asking about the same things you are here... they were all told it doesn't work
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma I know. vnc is just used for a graphical application. no opengl things
<tomreyn> fluffi: did you see the stackexchange link i posted earlier?
<Auctus> when i hold my finger on the touchpad, the cursor jiggles around, i googled it, but none of those fixes seem to be right
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, that's not the issue they're having
<fluffi> the virtual monitor thing? I tried a different solution before. but it did not work.
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: no, but the 'solution' should work nevertheless IMO
<tripelb> tgm4883: bunnyman13  thank allah jove and gaia it matches. eris!
<Auctus> whats more, it seems not to be an issue immediately after reboot, but only some time later
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, you'd have to go all the way back to the beginning to understand what we're dealing with. fluffi built the machine like a normal computer build, then attempted to remove the monitor and VNC to the machone
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, we suggested the link from digital ocean, which did not appear to solve fluffi issue... after researching the software that fluffi is tring to make this run for, it's not a use case that is suitable for VNC
<tomreyn> fluffi: yes, a virtual monitor. based on the few non bug ubuntu reports i found (i did not find a matchingubuntu bug report (on launchpad.net) based on your description, yet), a virtual monitor has helped people who had issues with changes in physical monitors impacting their VNC connections.
<pragmaticenigma> the application that fluffi is running is meant to run on a fully functional computer that has its own monitor and graphics card. It requires OpenGL support witch the XVNC driver does nothave supoprt for
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i think i followed the entire conversation, thanks
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i think the use case is perfectly fine.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, it's in their documentation, it isn't supported ... why is that hard to believe
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, no reason to be condescending either
<bunnyman13> dude the device you are running ubuntu on is clocked at 1.6 GHz....it's a celeron....
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma my software is not the problem. vnc just has to transfer some graphic configuration tools. no 3d opengl stuff
<bunnyman13> A CECLERON!
<bunnyman13> *CELERON
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: my understanding is that fluffi is trying to connect,t rhought he vnc protocol, form a system running ROS (and a VNC client) to his headless ubuntu server, which is supposed to run a graphical application (but not 3d acelerated), to execute CUDA instrcutions.
<bunnyman13> Intel® Celeron® Processor N3160 base frequency 1.6 Ghz......
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: sorry if my response felt condescending, i did not meant it this way. i hope it gets clearer with my previous reponse.
<tomreyn> bunnyman13: what would be the problem with this?
<pragmaticenigma> this is the first I heard of anything requiring CUDA... I'm done supporting this, fluffi best of luck to ya, I'm out
<bunnyman13> @tomreyn sorry that was for fluffi
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: sorry if i annoyed you, did not mean to. see you!
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma but my problem is vnc and ubuntu not cuda
<fluffi> pragmaticenigma anyway thanks for the help
<tomreyn> bunnyman13: i see. but wven then, i don't see an issue with running ubuntu on this hardware.
<bunnyman13> ubuntu...vnc...and a robotics program on a celeron....
<tomreyn> fluffi: can you be more specific than "does not work"? you said this a few times, that's not very useful in debugging issues.
<fluffi> bunnyman13 good point, I like it. but I can tell you the celeron is way beyond which is installed in industrial robots this kind of.
<tomreyn> fluffi: i.e. check Xorg + xsession-errors logs on the ubuntu system, and maybe dmesg, too
<kostkon> bunnyman13, new celeron https://ark.intel.com/products/91831/Intel-Celeron-Processor-N3160-2M-Cache-up-to-2_24-GHz  4 cores 16 threads not that bad
<kostkon> probably 4 threads..
<fluffi> its actually really good
<bunnyman13> yea 4 cores 4 threads
<bunnyman13> hmm weird...idk what would handle the turbo
<bunnyman13> The OS (driver) or bios
<bunnyman13> hmmm idk
<bunnyman13> I personally stay away from celerons and atoms and pentiums....
<bunnyman13> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420193
<fluffi> any suggestions for my problem? no?
<bunnyman13> idk fluffi, i'm sorry...i think honestly...it's the box hardware...
<bunnyman13> but i get your frustration
<fluffi> bunnyman13 sorry, but it is so damn f***ing not the box hardware. It is a general problem with vnc in ubuntu. I expected a lot with linux. Wlan usb device device not working and so on. but vnc? even that is corrupted. and not with "my box". ac. the net, everyone has this problem. but anyway, thanks for the help
<tomreyn> fluffi: it's not clear what the problem is, on a technical elvel. so i doubt anyone could help.
<tripelb> question. I'm booting up on the latest mint 18.3 and it does not and I said not see the Windows 7 partition. so I abandoned the installation and started up gparted.  ->   the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes but Linux says it is 512 bytes. that's how gparted says hello. -More.....
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tripelb> ..... what does that mean? am I doomed? -- what I was told to do was to shrink the windows partition make free space reboot and then and do the installation.  (who told me? Some web page when I looked up such problems) I really appreciate some more help thanks
<bunnyman13> @fluffi how about this move the hard drive to another box (intel) and i promise you all your "issues" will be resolved, don't hate linux hate the crappy box you put it on, maybe get some decent hardware
<bunnyman13> I'm telling you with experience it's the box, take it or leave it
<fluffi> bunnyman13 it is intel I use....
<tripelb> I said mint. if ubuntu 18.04 was stable I would be using that
<tomreyn> tripelb: sorry, wrong factoid
<tomreyn> !mint | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<bunnyman13> like i said, another intel box
<bunnyman13> like a i5 or a intel core 2 duo at leasr
<bunnyman13> *least
<fluffi> bunnyman13 the internet is full of my problem, but with no real solution. its not a hardware thing
<tripelb> OB Narrow.. I'm just a girl who is stuck
<tripelb> #mint is empty
<bunnyman13> because they are just like you blaming it on linux and not the hardware
<tomreyn> tripelb: that doesn't make us responsible supporting your non ubuntu OS
<fluffi> sorry its a problem with vnc, it has absolutely nothing to do with hardware
<tripelb> tomreyn: nope. when will18.04 happen?
<tomreyn> tripelb: 18 stands for 2018, 04 stands for april.
<bunnyman13> so you are going to tell me with a straight face...your celeron will run Ubuntu 16.04, VNC, and a Robotic program? on 1.6 Ghz....not to mention no Graphics card....
<Bashing-om> tripelb: 18.04 seems stable to me .. I have no issues . Join #ubuntu+1 for additional info .
<tripelb> ok Bashing-om
<fluffi> bunnyman13 first of all, the celeron is one of the newest kind, not the old ones. second, all the other stuff is irrelevant. its just ubunut and vnc
<fluffi> its absolutley irrelevant witch ght it has and whatever
<fluffi> ghz
<fluffi> come on, this is shit talk, sorry
<bunnyman13> you are mad man, figure it out on your own, it's simple computing now,
<bunnyman13> all that shit won't run on a 1.6 ghz processor,
<bunnyman13> Windows 7 bearly runs on a celeron
<bunnyman13> and i bet you, you are running the box on 2 or 4 Gb of RAM
<fluffi> come on you dont even know what is running on it. to be honest, it is something which could do a 10 year old cpu
<fluffi> and that is all not the point, i am just here for ubuntu and vnc, and i see, i wasted another hours of my life for linux with no result. like always.
<bunnyman13> you're an idiot
<fluffi> thanks, you too.
<tomreyn> :) love!
<pathword> Hello, I asked this in lubuntu but not sure if anyone else has spoken in there for a while. Is creating a server for ubuntu 16.04 likely to work for lubuntu 17.10.1? end goal : setting up an OpenVPN server on lubuntu.
<Bashing-om> pathword: Best practice, servers belong on a LTS release .
<tomreyn> pathword: i'm not sure i'm getting your question. if you are asking whether you can setup an openvpn server on 17.10, then the answer is yes. but i also think you should use LTS.
<pathword> Right.
<bunnyman13> yea i would use LTS
<pathword> I found an online tutorial so maybe if I follow this first and it does / doesn't work then I will be able to make sure I get a LTS.
<fluffi> my last few words. please record it: ubuntu is a piece if crap. and will always be. Thanks!
<bunnyman13> man that guy was a piece of work, wants to run the world on shit hardware
<pragmaticenigma> !language | bunnyman13
<ubottu> bunnyman13: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomreyn> pathword: so, putting this into context, i'm guessing that you are now considering to rent a VPS somewhere and run an openvpn server there and connect to that form your ubuntu desktop, with the goal of accessing the internet with your home IP address hidden?
<bunnyman13> my apologies
<bunnyman13> @pragmaticenigma, that made me extremely angry
<pathword> no, openvpn appears to be free
<pathword> foss
<pathword> yes i need my home IP address hidden
<pragmaticenigma> I sympathize bunnyman13 ... had been dealing with them since 2 PM central daylight time
<bunnyman13> but do you agree?
<bunnyman13> a celetron
<bunnyman13> found out it's not even turbo'd
<bunnyman13> its bursted...
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, no... PM me and we can debate?
<bunnyman13> 1.6 GHZ
<tomreyn> pathword: okay maybe i should say this differently: to setup a VPN where you can hide the IP address of your home while accessing the internet, you need an openserver at one location (which you or a service provider manages, like the service you were using previously), and you also need the client on your desktop computer. only toegtehr you get what you are trying to achieve.
<bunnyman13> I think i'm going to let that one go, iv
<bunnyman13> *i've ben migrating Microsoft Server 2003 to 2016 all day and night since yesterday
<pragmaticenigma> pathword, I meant to say this earlier but I think you hopped off... There are several VPN providers that support linux. You should check with your current VPN provider to see if they provided support for linux. if they don't, you can easily find another provider that does
<bunnyman13> @tomreyn.....tor
<pathword> i can't use tor for everything as some websites need cookies
<pathword> and i've tried to get cloaks on irc but given up on that one
<bunnyman13> hmm...
<pathword> i liked being based in europe it had heaps of advantages for me
<tomreyn> bunnyman13: yes, that would also work, i was also thinking about suggesting it. tor provides stronger anonymity at lower average performance.
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, Intel only actually makes a couple processors. When processors do not meet certain specs they burn off the parts that don't work and reclassify it. Basically, they only make an i7, they burn off a part and it becomes an i5, or further burn off makes an i3, futher more makes a pentium, further byond that makes a celeron
<pragmaticenigma> it's an over simplified example, but it get the general idea across
<tomreyn> pathword: okay, so if you're willing to spend time on setting this up, then i suggest you rent a cheap enough VM in europe, and setup an openvpn server there, and and openvpn client on your computer (that part is really easy, the server part is more difficult).
<pathword> even for ubuntu, man
<bunnyman13> i just remember trying to use a celeron work purchased for me (before computer engineering) and Windows 7 was horrific on it, even with a SSD
<pathword> i've already paid for one that might work
<pragmaticenigma> pathword, I think your best bet is to shop around and find a provider that supports linux. they will have the instructions on how to get setup on their network
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, yes, that is because celeron is the lowest "grade" version of the pentium class processors (i7 or i8 being the highest)
<bunnyman13> *i9
<bunnyman13> then xeon
<bunnyman13> *backwards
<bunnyman13> sorry now it's
<bunnyman13> xeon then i9
<bunnyman13> actually xeon might be on it's own class now
<pragmaticenigma> xeon I think is a different architecture... don't remember
<bunnyman13> well xeon used to be the next step up from i7 (might still be) difference support ECC  Hypervisor Virtualization and a few other things....but that i9 man....
<pragmaticenigma> anyways it's semantics. but celerons are great for single purpose machines. I still use a 2004 celeron for modern things like DNS server or a testing configuration ideas before installing on my main computer
<bunnyman13> what os are you running on it
<pragmaticenigma> I've run everything up to Window 8.1 on it. Usually it runs Lubuntu, though i've been trying resolve a display issue with power saving
<pragmaticenigma> so at the moment it is running centos 6.9
<bunnyman13> lubuntu is nice light weight, centos is light weight too, Ubuntu is the clunky one. I feel like the Ubuntu server is perfect i love the server edition
<bunnyman13> i've been having to use centos 7 for work and wow....it's a curve learning
<wahyu> hello
<bunnyman13> hi
<pragmaticenigma> I started on Redhat, centos is oldhat
<pragmaticenigma> that was a short visit
<bunnyman13> lol
<pragmaticenigma> I think Ubuntu moving back to Gnome and Xserver (until wayland picks up the pace) will help lighten things up
<bunnyman13> lol
<bunnyman13> honestly before Linux (Ubuntu) I was a die hard Mac OS X fan...oh how I love OS X 10.6 *starts to cry*
<Budgii> you could have both..
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu is life! haha
<tripelb> Question: ubuntu 16.04 does not see my win 7 installation. i want to install a double boot.
<bunnyman13> yup i found ubuntu i was like :D a perfect OS
<G33kDad>   pragmaticenigma I've been using 18.04 with wayland/gnome and its been doing great
<donofrio> bunnyman13, I have Windows 10 with ubuntu - build guide at http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrio1804 (I use windows 10 as a 15 gb bootloader - lol)
<donofrio> (skip unneeded onedrive login jazz)
<bunnyman13> you guys are awesome! this is what Linux is about, sharing :D
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb, is your machine UEFI enabled?
<bunnyman13> being a community
<deb> a123456
<G33kDad> bunnyman13: +1 on the community bit
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb, is ubuntu already installed and you no longer can access win7?
<donofrio> I run the channel ##windows-subsystem-for-linux for all that want to chat about it.... ;)
<tripelb> pragmaticenigma: there is only windows of the lost passwords. this computer is from a neighbor. i dont want to get into the morassnof reinstalling windows.
<bunnyman13> wha?
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb, that didn't make a lot of sense... would you mind rephrasing that?
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, ubuntu isn't without faults though. I'm hoping Unity and Mir are marked as the dark ages for Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> I never understood the reason for blazing a new trail, when so much was already available and widely supported
<alpesh> hello
<bunnyman13> i understand but i kinda liked Unity, but it was damn clunky
<Slackin> n #customcomputershop
<pragmaticenigma> Slackin, I think you're join got mixed up a little there
<pragmaticenigma> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> having trouble with contractions... think it's time for sleep
<bunnyman13> have a good evening sir,
<pragmaticenigma> sir?
<bunnyman13> or ma'am
<bunnyman13> sowwy,
<pragmaticenigma> let's go with friend
<bunnyman13> wait contractions...oh congrats
<pragmaticenigma> ha
<pragmaticenigma> speaking on the definition: a word or group of words resulting from shortening an original form
<bunnyman13> this sucks im 20, and i'm stuck at work :/ this was suppose to be a 9 to 5 but it's been a 8am to 7am and then a 4pm to I think at least 10 PM tonight...damn you Windows
<bunnyman13> on a Saturday :(
<on3pk> bunnyman13, where do you work?
<bunnyman13> I work in whittier for a MSP, but we do a bunch of stuff here
<bunnyman13> i'm a jr system admin
<bunnyman13> and it sucks
<on3pk> So what I'm reading is, never become a sys admin.  I like that advice.
<bunnyman13> yea :/
<bunnyman13> I 2nd that
<on3pk> OR maybe since I do nothing on Saturdays anyway, I'd be the best sys admin ever.
<bunnyman13> the network admins are truly the king
<Ashley_> Ok, I have a touchpad on this HP that is maddening. I want to disable it permanently. The following works but the touchpad is re-enabled after reboot: xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0
<bunnyman13> doesn't even pay good
<Ashley_> Can someone walk me through how to add that to a script that runs on startup? Sort of a newb here
<sere> dont they kinda do the same thing though.. or atleast the admins do the same lol
<Ashley_> Using Lubuntu by the way.
<bunnyman13> http://smallbusiness.chron.com/run-command-startup-linux-27796.html
<bunnyman13> @Ashley
<bunnyman13> sere, what sucks is system admins need to know both networking and system (windows mac linux) but network admin just needs Cisco IOS and their other networking knowledge
<on3pk> bunnyman13, :(
<sere> bunnyman13: oh ok makes since.. when i was younger i would help my dad do everything like that.. he was an admin.. poor guy lol
<bunnyman13> dude it sucks...
<bunnyman13> oh and VMWARE!
<lotuspsychje> stay ontop please guys
<bunnyman13> I build servers and program OS's and honestly...I like it just wish it wasn't a MSP lol
<lotuspsychje> !ot | bunnyman13
<ubottu> bunnyman13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bunnyman13> wha?
<lotuspsychje> bunnyman13: this channel is for ubuntu support only, not general chat
<bunnyman13> aww...okay
<bunnyman13> :(
<sere> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help man :)
<sere> lotuspsychje: wait not you
<sere> bunnyman13: thank YOU! :)
<lotuspsychje> bunnyman13: we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bunnyman13> thanks sere, I'll be here a little while longer, fun to talk about ubuntu and linux while i do this migration
<stormy_daniels> Hey, 16.04 is blowing out my /dev/sda1 partition and it's messing up apt-get
<u0_a113> hey guys
<u0_a113> exit
<bunnyman13> @stormy_daniels what?
<stormy_daniels> bunnyman13: any time I run `apt-get install` anything it tries to install linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic and stuff like that
<stormy_daniels> and I get the error `gzip: stdout: No space left on device`
<stormy_daniels> what's more my boot parition is at `/dev/sda1    472M  416M   33M  93% /boot`
<stormy_daniels> What do I do?
<stormy_daniels> this has happened before, this channel helped me out of it, but I don't know if I should a. expand that partition or 2. do some cleanup procedures
<stormy_daniels> is it as easy as `apt-get autoremove`?
<pragmaticenigma> stormy_daniels, try clean up procedures first
<pragmaticenigma> yes stormy_daniels autoremove will help remove the old kernels
<bunnyman13> 427 MB....wow....i would expand
<stormy_daniels> k, the disks utility doesn't give me that. is it just regular fdisk stuff?
<Ashley_> What is ^X to Exit?
<Gedem_X9> Hi, I installed Ubuntu studio 14.04 and my headphone doens't work
<stormy_daniels> Ashley_: ctrl+X?
<stormy_daniels> Ashley_: ah, you're using nano
<Ashley_> I'm creating a crontab
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Gedem_X9
<ubottu> Gedem_X9: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Ashley_> Had no idea what the ^ meant
<stormy_daniels> Ashley_: yeah that was super confusing
<stormy_daniels> but I like how once you realize that `^` is the ctrl key, then it's strait-forward
<Gedem_X9> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Ashley_> yeah sorry
<stormy_daniels> NP, thanks for asking
<Gedem_X9> I open alsamixer and don't have the volume of headphone
<lotuspsychje> Gedem_X9: did you check sudo lshw -C sound if your driver is loaded?
<Cthulchu> hey folks, I need help with libpq-dev
<Cthulchu> I do `sudo apt-get install libpq-dev` and get: libpq-dev : Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Cthulchu> how do I install libpq-dev?
<Gedem_X9> lotuspsychje, yes it is loaded
<lotuspsychje> Gedem_X9: wich module driver= ?
<tripelb> tgm4883: bunnyman13 tomreyn  update: decided to overwrite windows. both mints failed. 16.04 succeeded.  -- thus I demonstrated (whats the word? it mean tough, adaptable and can survive) Yay Ubintu.
<Flannel> Cthulchu: Can you please pastebint the output of `apt-cache policy libpq-dev libssl-dev libpq5 libssl1.0.0`
<tripelb> ubuntu 16.04
<Cthulchu> I will
<Gedem_X9> descrição: Audio device
<Gedem_X9>        produto: MCP61 High Definition Audio
<Gedem_X9>        fabricante: NVIDIA Corporation
<Gedem_X9>        ID físico: 5
<Gedem_X9>        informações do barramento: pci@0000:00:05.0
<Gedem_X9>        versão: a2
<Ashley_> This is ticking me off. I'm trying to save a startup.sh file in /etc/init.d/  and I'm getting "Can't open file to write"
<Flannel> Ashley_: When you started nano, did you use sudo?
<Cthulchu> Flannel, https://pastebin.com/G1c0Q60N
<tripelb> windows resisted diacovery w/16.04 & 2 mints. . . gpartex couldnt read  device unit length. updateded to overwrite windows. both mints failed. 16.04 succeeded.  -- thus I demonstrated (whats the word? it mean tough, adaptable and can survive) Yay Ubuntu!
<tripelb> sorry
<Ashley_> Flannel: Yes
<Ashley_> I just opened Leafpad, entered the command and tried to save.
<tripelb> i am waiting for the beaver.
<lotuspsychje> Gedem_X9: ok looks loaded indeed, wich ubuntu flavor are you on?
<Flannel> Cthulchu: You're running debian, so you should ask the folks in #debian
<Flannel> Cthulchu: I'm sure they'll be able to help you, and they'll likely need that same pastebin.
<Cthulchu> Flannel, thank you. Sorry for that.
<Flannel> Cthulchu: No worries.
<Gedem_X9> Ubuntu Studio 14.04.05
<lotuspsychje> Gedem_X9: did you doublecheck all sound options as the trigger mentioned?
<stormy_daniels> Hey guys, do you know how to configure the /etc/pam.d to allow EITHER a password OR the pam_yubico.so module?
<Gedem_X9> Gedem_X9, yes
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | Gedem_X9 perhaps try this?
<ubottu> Gedem_X9 perhaps try this?: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3.1 (artful), package size 123 kB, installed size 792 kB
<Ashley_> So I can't simply copy a file from the desktop (startup.sh) to /etc/init.d?
<Gedem_X9> Yes I tried
<stormy_daniels> so I've got `auth sufficient pam_yubico.so id=XXXXX debug` in my gdm files
<Flannel> Ashley_: You can, but you need to use sudo when copying.
<RonWhoCares> Guys how do I know if there is a package containing pyNeighborhood
<Gedem_X9> lotuspsychje, my headphones are plugged and in appears unplugged
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: you can search apt-cache search your-package from your terminal
<stormy_daniels> RonWhoCares: do you know of pip?
<andportnoy> Hi all!
<stormy_daniels> guys, does anyone know anything about configuring gdm?
<pragmaticenigma> stormy_daniels, what are you trying to configure ?
<Ashley_> This is insane. The following command works to disable the touchpad UNTIL I reboot: xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0...So I have tried creating a crontab using @reboot xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled"...that didn't work. So I then created a startup.sh file and placed it in /etc/init.d and THAT didn't work. I've reached an impasse.
<stormy_daniels> pragmaticenigma: I'm trying to add pam_yubico.so as an optional authentication method
<stormy_daniels> pragmaticenigma: however, right now it's asking for my password, and THEN my yubikey auth
<stormy_daniels> so it's in series now, I'd like be able to choose either password OR yubikey
<stormy_daniels> also, I don't know the difference between gdm-launch-environment gdm-password and gdm-autologin
<pragmaticenigma> I thought yubi key was for 2 factor, meaning you have to use your password and yubi key
<stormy_daniels> Hmm. that would make sense then
<stormy_daniels> however, I have 2 yubikeys
<stormy_daniels> do you know if being able to authenticate against 2 yubi IDs is possible?
<pragmaticenigma> i'm not too familiar with yubikeys... I just know that it's used for 2 factor authentication to aid in making sure the user both "knows" the password and "has" a key
<pragmaticenigma> Ashley_, init.d is really meant for starting daemons on boot. I'm not sure that's the right location for a script
<pragmaticenigma> Ashley_, have you seen this ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up
<Ashley_> I was using this: http://smallbusiness.chron.com/run-command-startup-linux-27796.html Will look at that now
<Gedem_X9> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pragmaticenigma> Ashley_, it's an alright article but I tend to use articles and how to's that don't specify the version or distro, as a last resort
<Ashley_> pragmaticenigma: I don't understand the suggestion there. This is the command that works: xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0 Plus, that suggestion is five years old
<iiik> emm
<stormy_daniels> pragmaticenigma. Hmm, I'm having trouble finding yubikey+pin login options anywhere.
<stormy_daniels> I saw a 2009 article saying they'd get one that
<pragmaticenigma> Ashley_, I'm not sure then. I haven't had to have a script run on boot like that
<pragmaticenigma> stormy_daniels, really not too familiar with that area. is there anything in the documentation on yubico's website?
<pragmaticenigma> or anything in /usr/share/doc/libpam-yubico/README.Debian stormy_daniels ?
<stormy_daniels> pragmaticenigma: just for 2fa logins
<stormy_daniels> https://developers.yubico.com/yubico-pam/ I found this
<stormy_daniels> I might want to shoot the yubico guys an e mail to see if they have that validation up because i'm having a hard time seeing if that's the case, lol
<pragmaticenigma> sounds like a good idea stormy_daniels
<stormy_daniels> kk. thanks. I'm sure it's out there I just can't find it ^.^
<RonWhoCares> Could someone look at this: https://askubuntu.com/q/1016900/453336
<Guest64350> did anyone had any luck getting Ericsson F5521GW work under linux
<skishore86> Hi All
<skishore86> Bluetooth is not working on my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<skishore86> can somebody help me
<skishore86> Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<skishore86> that is my driver
<r00ter> and whats is the exact chip?
<skishore86> I am not aware of what you are asking
<descuidado> my monitor kind of malfunctions, sometimes the display is correctly set, and sometimes it doesnt, is it possible to make some sort of configuration on ubuntu that makes it permanent?
<skishore86> I did lspci and got that info
<descuidado> for example, if i run xrandr the resolution i need is set, howver its not permanent
<skishore86> @r00ter ...are you asking me?
<r00ter> skishore86 jep
<r00ter> you said "this is my driver" but what is the exact chipset
<r00ter> mybe the driver dosent fit the bt chipset
<skishore86> r00ter  I did some reasearch and found that it is known problem from 2012
<skishore86> https://askubuntu.com/questions/778615/ralink-rt-3290-bluetooth-problem-on-ubuntu-16-04
<lotuspsychje> alot of issues with ralink and ubuntu
<skishore86> I did what all was given in that site.. but no luck
<r00ter> create a new thread on askubuntu, with full systeminfo and wait for help, refering to the info you found already. from time to time post the thread here, things like this take some time i guess.
<skishore86> r00ter sure
<skishore86> will do that
<r00ter> fyi, i do have here 8 laptops, wifi / ethernet / onboard gpu issues with ubuntu, debian and windows. i feel your pain.
<antimist> Need help with the Nvidia drivers on 17.10
<antimist> note XOrg
<antimist> I have it installed
<antimist> version 387
<antimist> but when I login, lightdm doesn't work
<antimist> no login screen
<antimist> or whatever
<antimist> I see that the driver is enabled
<antimist> and this is on a UEFI system
<antimist> with a custom signed module
<antimist> any help?
<Himanshujha19964> Hello everyone, I recently build and booted the latest kernel for testing and switched back to the original distribution kernel. I switch back and forth between the kernels for testing. But when I issue an update command, the initramfs starts updating of the latest kernel and not the *distribution generic* one !
<Himanshujha19964> How can I configure the behavior so that whenever I issue update command, only the *distribution generic* version gets updated and not the kernel version I build for testing purpose.
<torea> Hey guys, I tried the ppa for communitheme and I like it. Should i want to use it permanently, is it ok to just use the ppa?
<illuminated> is there a shell scripting channel or do you ask your shell scripting questions in like here or #linux?
<sima> I woudl like to ensure that when system is updated, GRUB is installed (and updated) on partition instead of the MBR.
<sima> OR to add update of GRUB on partition, beside updating on MBR.
<sima> I would like to avoid doing "chattr +i /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img" because if done like that, after every kernel update, i need to chattr -i and then reinstall GRUB manually.
<sima> I had situation the other day (GRUB menu fix landed) of unbootable ssytem, because I had set chattr +i
<sima> In the long term, I would like GRUB to always boot from partition and it to be updated when kernel updates. (will be using OtherOS boot manager in MBR)
<sima> So, where is the system line that does GRUB updates when kernel does update, and can I change it to behave like I want?
<qz1> There is new v. of BIOS for my Lenovo laptop V110. Change is "For PCR, Update MCU 0xC2 for SKL platform" - anyone know what does it mean. Is it worth to upgrade BIOS for it ?
<dolapevich> Quick question: ~20 Ubuntu workstations -> Apt-cacher-ng or squid-deb-proxy ¿? Cast your votes!
<mateothegreat> just 20? meh save the headache ^_^
<mateothegreat> squid for sure!
<dolapevich> Yeah, well, bandwidth is an scarce resource at this parts...
<dolapevich> Squid +1... gotcha... anyone else?
<mateothegreat> you're tellin me.. I'm in a hotel .. they cap each connection .. I have 4 usb wifi sticks & aggregate links over vpn -=x
<CoolerX> hi
<CoolerX> i can't execute 32 bit elf on 64 bit ubuntu
<CoolerX> https://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-32-bit-app-in-ubuntu-64-bit
<CoolerX> followed that and still can't
<CoolerX> -bash: ./start: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<dolapevich> CoolerX: Are you sure it is an i386 binary? what does file and ldd says about it?
<CoolerX> start: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, not stripped
<CoolerX> and yes i have execute perms and i own it
<CoolerX> i set perms to 755 anyway
<dolapevich> and what does ldd says?
<CoolerX>   not a dynamic executable
<CoolerX> its statically linked
<CoolerX> so it doesn't require anything
<dolapevich> Right, odd...
<dolapevich> What are you trying to run?
<CoolerX> dolapevich, you can get the elf here https://pwnable.tw/static/chall/start
<dolapevich> checking
<CoolerX> if i do sudo ./start then i get  https://pwnable.tw/static/chall/start
<CoolerX> oops wrong this
<CoolerX> thing*
<CoolerX> ./start: 1: ./start: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<CoolerX> i get that 6
<CoolerX> ^*
<CoolerX> all of the typos
<dolapevich> CoolerX: it is working in a vm over here.
<dolapevich> $ strace ./start
<dolapevich> execve("./start", ["./start"], [/* 29 vars */]) = 0
<dolapevich> strace: [ Process PID=1666 runs in 32 bit mode. ]
<dolapevich> write(1, "Let's start the CTF:", 20Let's start the CTF:)    = 20
<dolapevich> read(0,
<CoolerX> dolapevich, i am using wsl
<CoolerX> i am on windows 10 with wsl ubuntu 64
<dolapevich> Testing after kick
<CoolerX> should i report this as a bug?
<CoolerX> dolapevich, use https://paste.pound-python.org
<dolapevich> CoolerX: do you read me?
<CoolerX> dolapevich, yeah i can read you
<CoolerX> wsl is windows subsystem for linux
<CoolerX> it gives you a linux environment inside windows
<dolapevich> Yeah, I read about it, no clue mate.
<dolapevich> Who would want linux in whindows... :P
<dolapevich> in a native ubuntu box that binary run ok, is asking about CTF.
<CoolerX> dolapevich, yeah i will try a vm
<CoolerX> but virtualbox is so slow
<CoolerX> i only have 4 GB total
<dolapevich> Just install lubuntu or xubuntu on it, and be done :)
<CoolerX> i do have it
<CoolerX> its just slow
<dolapevich> Virtualbox is not slow, I just installed from network an ubuntu vm and tested your binary on it.
<CoolerX> so i prefer wsl
<dolapevich> well, find a wsl forum then :)
<CoolerX> dolapevich, well you probably have more RAM than me
<dolapevich> 4 Gbytes too.
<dolapevich> in a D630 from 2007... :-P
<dolapevich> Come on..
<CoolerX> i have 1 GB allocated for ubuntu vm
<dolapevich> Closing the voting on apt-cacher-ng versus squid... if no other voices, squid it is.
<dolapevich> CoolerX: I am talking you on private.
<bing> hello where is folder for intel modules for graphics
<SPF> everytime I start Ubuntu I get a popup "software updates available". But when I click install, nothing happens.
<SPF> if I check manually with apt, there's no software updates available
<ducasse> bing: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko
<CoolerX> someone please help https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/dQDW1WOpW0FAEFux9Qgm/
<CoolerX> i think its a background process locking it to do updates
<CoolerX> what do i do? do i track down and kill the process
<CoolerX> do i wait till eternity for the thing to unlock?
<CoolerX> will i corrupt the os if i track down + kill
<SPF> CoolerX: you can try lsof | grep dpkg
<ducasse> CoolerX: is this wsl?
<CoolerX> SPF, https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/C0R62MeUyweojSSaN61p/
<CoolerX> ducasse, no dude its virtualbox
<bing> thanks ducasse
<CoolerX> will i corrupt the os if i track down + kill
<CoolerX> i already did track + kill once before, didn't end well
<CoolerX> i keep getting errors "the system is corrupted/broken" or whatever
<CoolerX> when i login
<CoolerX> i just click ok and ignore them
<ducasse> CoolerX: are you sure you don't have a program open that holds that lock, like software updater or synaptic?
<SPF> CoolerX: if lsof does not list any process using the lock file, it's safe to remove the lock file
<CoolerX> ducasse, i just posted that https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/C0R62MeUyweojSSaN61p/
<CoolerX> SPF, how to do
<CoolerX> rm
<SPF> yes
<CoolerX> rm -r /
<SPF> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<SPF> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<SPF> and
<SPF> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<CoolerX> thank you
<CoolerX> sunny jim boyya
<bing> what is  tumblrd process ?
<CoolerX> SPF, ok we are back were we started
<CoolerX> i did sudo apt-get install git
<CoolerX> that worked
<CoolerX> then this happened
<CoolerX> https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/LxWXNrs0MQM1JZy5hPd6/
<CoolerX> what is doing this and why
<CoolerX> do they just want to troll ne
<CoolerX> me continously
<bazhang> CoolerX, what do you mean
<CoolerX> just read the paste
<bazhang> was the exact package named 'git'
<CoolerX> yes
<ducasse> bing: if you mean 'tumblerd', see 'apt show tumbler'
<bing> thankd ducass but is it a tracker like cache ?
<bing> does ubuntu tracks user use info etc  like windows does ?
<SPF> CoolerX: what does dmesg say?
<CoolerX> SPF, https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/vH2wpSXUTL000SxDuOHr/
<SPF> CoolerX: can you remove the lock files again and run apt-get update;apt-get upgrade before installing git?
<dolapevich> SPF, I am on private with Cooler, auto update kicked in and he is waiting for it to finish
<CoolerX> SPF, git is already installed like i said
<CoolerX> this happened after i installed git
<bing> does ubuntu tracks user use info etc  like windows does ?
<EriC^^> bing: by default on newer releases it has it opt'd out , on older releases you had to opt-out yourself
<EriC^^> it keeps track of stuff in the dash for amazon ads or something
<EriC^^> settings > privacy and settings
<bing> but whynot by default it eliminate all tracker..Linux is not made for this purpose... IT is made for security and privacy....so linux is doing what windows doing over the past years ?
<bazhang> bing, no
<bing> i wish annonymity of data must be eliminated but not exposed.
<bazhang> bing it does not happen, and so lets not continue here
<SPF> CoolerX: did dolapevich fix the problem?
<bing> MANY ARE NOT TECHY TO IDENTIFY RUMOR and Annonymity....I like IRC.... its cleaner exposing IP address ....it may be vpn as some uses but it also will be eradicated if vpn tor etc are banned that will make annonymity almost impossible on any world wide web....... How about if an OS or websites to Publish or mandate  an IP exposer over email profiles etc etc website while registrations ?
<bing> Just like Telephone or mobile we call ...we know the number and country
<CoolerX> SPF, no
<bazhang> bing this is not the place for that discussion
<ducasse> bing: offtopic here, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CoolerX> i decided to delete the vm and reinstall and this time select NO for auto updates
<SPF> that's a good idea, I also don't like automatic updates
<SPF> I also have a problem with updates. I get a popup that updates are available, but aparently there are no updates available
<TJ-> CoolerX: "/usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_dpkg.so" is part of gnome-software ... it seems the GUI software installer is stuck scanning packages
<CoolerX> TJ-, maybe slow internet
<CoolerX> anyway doesn't matter now
<EriC^^> SPF: try in the terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<SPF> EriC^^: already tried that
<SPF> doesnt work
<SPF> I'm on 16.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> SPF: what does "apt list --upgradable" report?
<snufft> hi everyone :) I've got a 16.04 install in a VM and it has just decided randomly that it won't boot unless I choose Upstart from the advanced options Grub menu at boot. It all works perfectly fine when I choose upstart, but if I let it go through its default boot, it just takes me to a completely blank screen with a blinking cursor. I can't type anything, or the cursor disappears and I have a black screen. None of the function keys work
<SPF> TJ-: it lists only docker-ce (docker-ce/xenial 17.12.1~ce-0~ubuntu amd64 [upgradable from: 17.06.0~ce-0~ubuntu])
<TJ-> SPF: and when you do "sudo apt upgrade" does it install that?
<EriC^^> snufft: try booting without quiet splash in the grub kernel line
<CoolerX> is there no option in settings to disable auto update?
<SPF> TJ-: no. Problably because I picked a specific version when installing it because the latest version could not be installed due to independancies
<TJ-> SPF: that'd explain the pop-up then; a later version is available but you're not installing it
<EriC^^> CoolerX: dash > software & updates
<snufft> EriC^^: thanks! I'll give it a shot :)
<CoolerX> EriC^^, cool
<SPF> TJ-: well, the latest version of docker-ce requires never versions of packages that are not in the current version of the ubuntu-repo
<SPF> TJ-: can I disable the popups somehow?
<TJ-> SPF: The best way to do it might be to set an apt 'pin' on that package=version you want to retain. There may be a away to disable upgrade popups but that will be all-or-nothing
<EriC^^> snufft: no problem :)
<SPF> TJ-: it was already disabled in the settings. But for security updates it's not possible to disable
<arulmagi> hi.. i am new to ubuntu.. how can i configure facebook messenger chat in one of linux messaging clients? can any one help me on this?
<TJ-> SPF: right, so an apt-pin might be appropriate if this package has to remain at it's current version
<TJ-> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bazhang> arulmagi, which one
<bazhang> some may or may not have that feature
<arulmagi> for empathy?
<arulmagi> this is the main messaging app in my system
<bazhang> arulmagi, which version of ubuntu are you currently using
<arulmagi> 17.10
<SPF> TJ-: thanks
<arulmagi> how you guys use facebook chat without online version?
<bazhang> bitlbee-plugin-facebook arulmagi this might be it
<bazhang> arulmagi, you might want to check the bitlbee homepage to see exactly which irc clients are supported
<arulmagi> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<arulmagi> wil check it out
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> let us know if that works
<ledtc> Q: apt-get update outputs a wall of Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/main libasan1 amd64 4.9.2-10ubuntu13  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]   Suggestions ?
<geirha> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<ledtc> geirha Can i upgrade ?
<geirha> yes, you can do an EOLupgrade
<ledtc> geirha, ill google that.
<geirha> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> we have the link here ledtc
<bazhang> see above
<ledtc> would CODENAME be "vivid" ?
<jsync> Hello. I'm looking for instructions about creating a custom language setting for Aurebesh & Sith languages.
<bazhang> jsync, sith as in the star wars one?
<jsync> bazhang, yes.
<bazhang> jsync, that would be more a irc client thing, unless you meant system wide on ubuntu
<jsync> I want language settings so that when I enter text, others can see my language font.
<jsync> If I could use a separate language setting with my font, then I could make that a community thing. That would be alright, though I'm not sure how to easily do that.
<jsync> So, if I could use Farose language setting with Aurebesh font, that would be alright.
<bazhang> jsync, why not start with irc cleints, and check the channel for whichever one that is
<bazhang> cleints
<bazhang> augh
<jsync> I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/597342/change-default-font-for-a-specific-language
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> checking out Ubuntu 17.10.1. Still we have amazon crap noone really needs.
<TheWild> eh... alt key doesn't work. How I'm going to access application menu from the keyboard?
<TheWild> and is there a way to display menu in the application window area?
<gogeta> TheWild, super ky for menu
<gogeta> key
<gogeta> TheWild, aka the windows key
<TJ-> (or Apple key!)
<TheWild> nope. This launches "all the applications" menu
<gogeta> TheWild, what menu dd you mean then
<TheWild> not the currently focused application menu (File, Edit etc.)
<gogeta> TheWild, oh that
<TheWild> in Ubuntu 16.04.3, alt key was doing it
<TheWild> lol, Alt+F10?
<TheWild> oh God, why?
<gogeta> TheWild, ear is a full list https://www.cheatography.com/sapemeg/cheat-sheets/ubuntu-unity-16-04/
<gogeta> wait thats 16
<netochka> EriC^^: are you there?
<TheWild> btw, on my laptop Ubuntu 17.10.1 has far worse performance, at least UI. Does it use software rendering?
<gogeta> TheWild, there opengl in 17 is slow thers a fix
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. the Tabs and Addressbar are so small and tiny. Setting the font size in settings on Large or Very Large doesn't help the Issue and Zooming in also won't help.
<gogeta> i dont mess with unity
<TheWild> Changing desktop icon size. People have to fall back to gconf-editor, because basic settings UI is crap.
<gogeta> TheWild, i run budgie or xfce
<gogeta> TheWild, budgie is like gnome 3 without making your system beg for mercy
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. the Tabs and Addressbar are so small and tiny. Setting the font size in settings on Large or Very Large doesn't help the Issue and Zooming in also won't help.
<glennyrenner> hi
<mormi> I have some problems with skype in ubuntu, someone to help me?
<cfhowlett> details?
<sys_> install windows
<sys_> :D
<cfhowlett> not funny, sys_ .  not helpful either
<mormi> hahaha, I cant start skype
<cfhowlett> mormi, try starting from the command line and note the error messages
<mormi> Im not sure I try it before, what is the command to do it
<cfhowlett> skype
<cfhowlett> or skype plus the [tab] key for autocomplete
<mormi> I receive nothing and not start
<cfhowlett> odd.  very. has it ever started?
<glennyrenner> what did you get exactly? probably skype isn't properly installed
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. the Tabs and Addressbar are so small and tiny. Setting the font size in settings on Large or Very Large doesn't help the Issue and Zooming in also won't help.
<TJ-> mormi: show us: " pastebinit <( hash; which -a skype ) "
<akik> mormi: the command is skypeforlinux
<mormi> yes skypeforlinux
<mormi> perfect my skype is working
<mormi> thanks akik
<akik> well that was easy :)
<cfhowlett> launches from command line but not from the icon?
<mormi> yes exactly
<cfhowlett> check the properties especially the launch command
<mormi> where are these properties?
<cfhowlett> right click on the icon?
<katnip> can 16.0.4.4 use gnome instead of unity?
<cfhowlett> katnip, possibly. or just wait a bit for 18.04
<katnip> ok
<guiverc> katnip, yep; installer is called ubuntu-gnome
<katnip> ok
<katnip> ty
<netochka> akik
<shai5492> Hello, I'm planning to use my Ubuntu server as a some type of CDN to host images, now I've installed Apache and uploded the images to the apache folder, now I would like to know what is count as concurrent user? which settings I can disable so the connection will be closed immediately after a HTTP request for image is done?
<cfhowlett> perhaps ask #ubuntu-server if no answer here
<TJ-> shai5492: sounds like a question for #https if you're using Apache
<TJ-> shai5492: sorry, for #httpd
<shai5492> TJ-: Thanks
<shai5492> TJ-: I will try asking there
<TJ-> shai5492: basically you want to ask how to disable keep-alive
<TheWild> also, software manager is s**t. I downloaded deb package of atom the editor and "Install" button asks me for password, but after I authenticate, nothing is happening.
<TheWild> there's no life in Linux without terminal
<TheWild> apt claims:  atom : Depends: gconf2 but it is not installable
<TheWild>         Depends: gconf-service but it is not installable
<TheWild> wut? On Windows I would unzip and it would *just* work.
<snake99> hi
<tomreyn> TheWild: you would not normally download deb's and install them manually
<brainwash> TheWild: probably this https://github.com/atom/atom/issues/14358
<tomreyn> the default / correct way to install an additional software is to install it from an apt repository.
<tomreyn> you can add PPAs to add more software if you need to.
<tomreyn> !ppa | TheWild
<ubottu> TheWild: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<brainwash> "For Ubuntu, there is a repository you can use, ppa:webupd8team/atom, but that’s unofficial."
<tomreyn> https://flight-manual.atom.io/getting-started/sections/installing-atom/#debian-and-ubuntu-debapt
<adrian_1908> TheWild: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/atom
<adrian_1908> TheWild: never had an issues.
<tomreyn> ping timeout
<Guest37678> hello all
<tomreyn> hello Guest37678 / mooncakehexchat
<Guest37678> i was wondering why my hard drive has two listings (sdc1 + sdc5)-is that okay or should i delete one of the two?
<Guest37678> http://onlinemd5.com/
<Guest37678> https://imgur.com/a/fYNgZ
<tomreyn> Guest37678: those are partitions.
<Guest37678> sorry first post was mistake link i mean
<kk4ewt> Guest37678,  sudo fdisk -l output to a pastebin please
<tomreyn> that's an msdos partition table, effectively ouy have a single extended partition there, plus sda1 to indicate where the extended partitions are.
<tomreyn> *sdc1, sorry
<Guest37678> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vvcB7X9XfN/
<tomreyn> if i had these disks to play with, i'd probably use the 120 GB SSD for / (i.e. for ubuntu), and make a mirror raid out of the two WDC disks.
<kk4ewt> looking at lines 80-81 confirms what tomreyn  told you
<akik> sdc1 is the extended partition and sdc5 is the logical partition
<kk4ewt> if you remove either you losse your data
<Guest37678> thank your am using ssd for ubuntu but have a few more questions thanks for suggestion re raid will been thinking about it for a while but need to read into it
<akik> Guest37678: what is the problem you're having with the sdc partitioning?
<Guest37678> thanks <kk4ewt>
<Guest37678> i want to format all my disks (not all) and start fresh i have had issues with disks in past
<Guest37678> size mismatches and bad sectors
<Guest37678> noises am a little scared of noises re pending failure
<akik> Guest37678: yes bad sectors and "noises" indicate that you should probably buy a new disk
<Guest37678> i think the one i have all my data on now has errors so am guessing thats the noisy one
<akik> backup, backup, backup
<Guest37678> as per img i posted
<Guest37678> dead set re backup with you bro
<Guest37678> 100%
<Guest37678> can i scan for bad sectors with ubuntu terminal and get better idea of where that drive is at
<Guest37678> (fdisk)
<Guest37678> ?
<akik> Guest37678: yes you can run badblocks on the disk
<Guest37678> or is there something better
<kk4ewt> smartools as well
<Guest37678> okay
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> i am trying to install virtualbox
<Guest37678> how to download often things i want are not in the software center 17.10
<kk4ewt> anything manmade will have faults (bad sectors)
<Guest37678> sudo apt-get install "thing i want"?
<netochka> Chromium on Ubuntu 16. the Tabs and Addressbar are so small and tiny. Setting the font size in settings on Large or Very Large doesn't help the Issue and Zooming in also won't help.
<CoolerZ> i am trying to install virtualbox guest additions
<CoolerZ> i am running ubuntu 64 bit in virtualbox on my windows 10 host os
<CoolerZ> and i am trying to install the guest additions of virtualbox
<CoolerZ> i installed and it and restarted the vm
<Younder> CoolerZ, Have you run the Guest additions?
<CoolerZ> but i still don't have copy paste functionality
<Mathisen> CoolerZ, did you set it to bidirectional in virtualbox settingas
<Mathisen> biodirectional*
<CoolerZ> Mathisen, oh right
<CoolerZ> thanks
<Guest37678> how to install badblocks from terminal please not working with sudo apt-get install badblocks
<CoolerZ> Mathisen, where was that again?
<Mathisen> CoolerZ, devices > Shared Clipboard
<CoolerZ> thank you
<puunakki> Is there a command to list all devices in my network?
<TheWild> sorry, my system has crashed
<snake99> who to install wineHQ tools i can not install for my laptop
<Mathisen> puunakki, sudo apt install arp-scan && sudo arp-scan --interface=YOUR_CARD --localnet
<akik> Guest37678: it's in e2fsprogs
<akik> !info e2fsprogs
<ubottu> e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.43.5-1 (artful), package size 520 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<puunakki> Mathisen, thanks
<Mathisen> puunakki, your_card can easyly find name with " ip link "
<puunakki> Yes
<Guest37678> thank you but im a little lost sorry
<adrian_1908> TheWild: [13:33:02] <adrian_1908> TheWild: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/atom   Never had any issues.
<TheWild> thanks adrian_1908, brainwash and tomreyn
<TheWild> at first sight I'm not very happy with Ubuntu 17.10.1, but I'll give it a chance anyway
<akik> Guest37678: sudo badblocks -n -v -o /tmp/badblocks_sdX /dev/sdX
<netochka> How to get rid of this "Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer " EULA that keeps showing up in my Terminal everytime i want to install something.
<Guest37678> legend was reading man
<akik> Guest37678: after it's run, you can look into /tmp/badblocks_sdX
<Guest37678> thank you
<akik> Guest37678: there's also -s for progress status
<Guest37678> cool :) will it take a while for 7200 1TB
<TheWild> "sudo apt install atom" ... "After this operation, 585 MB of additional disk space will be used."
<TheWild> da hell? Noooo...
<pragmaticenigma> I'm unable to launch Synaptic Package Manager. What is the CLI name of the program so I can see if it's creating an error message
<pragmaticenigma> update- I'm getting an "cannot open display: :0" error message when launch Synaptic Package Manager. Does anyone have an idea on how to get Synaptic to launch?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  are you on 17.10 in wayland session ?
<pragmaticenigma> 16.04
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  gksudo synaptic
<netochka> /me shouts
<netochka> ehm
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, that's what I did to get the error message https://pastebin.com/dQtKiPYf
<netochka> Hello?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  Mir ?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, should be running X. I never installed Mir, at least not intentionally
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  weird
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, if that's the default way 16.04 installed, then yes Mir should be running
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, this couldn't potentially have something to do with my disabling ipv6?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, I'm pretty certain that I have launched synaptic in the time since disabling ipv6 on this machine
<adrian_1908> netochka: maybe nobody has an idea. I certainly haven't run into that problem. Does it really happen every time?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  i don't know ; try   export DISPLAY=:0   and gksudo synaptic
<akik> pragmaticenigma: can you open a terminal and then a new terminal from that?
<Guest37678> excuse me <akik> if i unmount the drive will it be faster to scan
<akik> Guest37678: no
<Guest37678> thanks for you help thus far legend =)
<akik> Guest37678: there's a -b option for block size which might make it faster
<akik> Guest37678: but i haven't tested it
<Guest37678> do i set it or need to know current size pretty sure all are 512
<akik> Guest37678: you can probably choose your own block size for it
<Guest37678> this may sound silly but what size should  i aim for re speed
<Guest37678> given drive is 1TB
<pragmaticenigma> akik, I might if I knew which terminal program was used. should be terminal I thought
<netochka> adrian_1908:  yes. The thing is I did fix the problem the last time i installed chromium on Ubuntu but can't rememebr how. The same issue is in FireFox, but in FireFox it can be fixed with going to about:config and changing layout.css.devPixelsPerpx to a figure like 1.3 or so. But there is no such option for Chromium. This problem apparently happens to hdpi screens and has something to do with that.
<netochka> wow i wrote a lot
<akik> pragmaticenigma: what desktop environment do you use?
<akik> Guest37678: i really don't know. for dd you can choose an arbitrarily big size like 1M
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: ignore mir, that's not important, your issue is that DISPLAY= isn't set in the shell env. Try "export DISPLAY=:0" then rerun your command
<pragmaticenigma> just did TJ- ... that didn't work
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: is the GUI on a different display then?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  using Gnome or default unity ?
<pragmaticenigma> maybe I'm just due for a reboot?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, unity
<adrian_1908> netochka: Certainly odd that an application setting would affect the package manager to be honest. I know this this not a good solution, but do you actually need the package?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: try : "ps -efly | grep 'X.*:[[:digit:]]' "
<netochka> by package you mean Chromium web browser? I am used to it and use certain Extensions on it. So i kind of have to stick to it.
<akik> pragmaticenigma: i think unity uses gnome-terminal
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, S root      1123  1071  1  80   0 88156 120431 -     Feb24 tty7     05:53:32 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: you're calling the command using 'sudo' ?
<pragmaticenigma> I've tried both sudo and gksudo
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: does "echo $DISPLAY" show the correct value (":0") ?
<pragmaticenigma> akik, to answer your question, no cannot launch a new terminal window from with terminal
<pragmaticenigma> akik, but i can launch a new terminal from launcher
<hoppla> hi all
<adrian_1908> netochka: no, i mean the "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" package. I find it odd that an application setting (as you say in Firefox) would affect the behavior of the package manager. These two layers shouldn't even be in communication.
<hoppla> I was using my laptop as per normal
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, yes it show :0
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: so that suggests the environment isn't being retained, try "gksudo --preserve-env ..."
<akik> pragmaticenigma: what's the ownership of ~/.Xauthority ? xauth list should show the cookie
<netochka> adrian_1908: ah no. that was a different issue. that was for the fonts i was trying to install and the issue got fixed. this chromium thing is a whole another problem.
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, that didn't work either
<hoppla> what happens if i wipe /dev/sda1 (which im on) while using it?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,    there is a command you might use,  (xhost +)  but remember having some side effects ...
<adrian_1908> netochka: hmm, I don't see any such communication. Did you solve it in silence, or am I silently losing IRC traffic?
<pragmaticenigma> akik, Xauthority is user rw only
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, tried xhost +localhost a moment ago, that didn't change the outcome
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,    oh, my
<netochka> adrian_1908: nope. The problem was i couldn't "Accept" the license agreement, and i googled it whilst w8ing for answer. turned up that i had to use Tab in order to go to "OK" button.
<pragmaticenigma> I think I just need to reboot. might clear up on it own that way
<hoppla> i was doing some gdisk stuff and suddenly I had no access to any commands and my computer restarts. I'm now faced with a grub command line
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: maybe use strace to track what is going on as in "sudo strace -o /tmp/trace.log -f <command>" and then "pastebinit /tmp/trace.log"
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: reboot shouldn't be needed; just log-out/log-in
<adrian_1908> netochka: [14:01:32] <netochka> How to get rid of this "Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer " (...)   <-- That was the last question I saw from you before I responded. I see no talk of Chromium in here. Anyway, I hope you can fix the other problem.
<hoppla> what happens when i delete the filesystem im on?
<TJ-> hoppla: bad things :D
<adrian_1908> hoppla: might run briefly, then crash? :D
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, trace output (sanitized) https://pastebin.com/s6DtTc7C
<hoppla> but before i crashed, i was sure my past commands were accurate
<TJ-> hoppla: existing open files will remain (in memory) but anything new required from disk will fail
<hoppla> anyway to recover?
<netochka> adrian_1908: yea i wrote 2 different issues. the last one i figured out and the first one (chromium) still persists. sorry for the confusion.
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: does "/root/.cache/broadway1.socket" mean anything to you? is broadway1 the hostname of the PC?
<Guest37678> running badblocks wont overwrite data will it?
<pragmaticenigma> I have no systems named broadway1
<TJ-> Guest37678: not unless you tell it to; read "man badblocks"
<akik> Guest37678: -n     Use  non-destructive  read-write mode.
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I have no systems named broadway1
<Guest37678> phew thanks
<CoolerZ> how do i enable ctrl+c and ctrl+v ?
<hoppla> TJ- any way to recover?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: OK, that's a generic report, not specific to the system
<TJ-> hoppla: reinstall
<adrian_1908> CoolerZ: what is the context? These should work by default.
<hoppla> TJ- : as in wipe clean?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, the name of the machine was sanitized to {systemname}
<CoolerZ> adrian_1908, not in the terminal
<TJ-> hoppla: if you've deleted the OS files/file-system then a reinstall (overwrite) is the only solution
<adrian_1908> CoolerZ: Try CTRL-SHIFT+C/V instead.
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I'm going to reboot... lsof says too many things pending deletion... be back shortly
<CoolerZ> adrian_1908, thats not what i said
<hoppla> TJ-: yaaa.... /dev/sda1 on gdisk just showed nopartitions.
<adrian_1908> CoolerZ: ?
<hoppla> TJ-: but it used to to be GPT not MBR. Now it's MBR. would reinstating the GPT with gdisk help?
<tomreyn> Guest37678: i'd run "smartctl -t long" rather than badblocks. modern disks don't let the OS access blocks one by one anyways, and handle bad blocks internally.
<TJ-> hoppla: it might; it depends on how you destroyed it
<akik> tomreyn: i guess he has a hdd as he "hears noises" :)
<tomreyn> akik: so maybe a short self test then ;)
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, reboot resolved that issue. now I only have a problem with the launcher lost its translucency. I can live with it... but why would it randomly do that?
<hoppla> meh its okay. was planning to resize my computer anyway
<hoppla> i'll just do it now
<hoppla> what partitions should I keep seperated?
<pragmaticenigma> hoppla, that depends on what you are attempting to accomplish. To the average user there is no real reason to separate anything
<TJ-> hoppla: I'd have a separate block device for /home/ - I use LVM rather than using raw partitions for that, though
<pragmaticenigma> hoppla, if you're looking to retain all the customizations to your desktop environment and personal files when wiping the rest of the system clean. you might want to consider /home in its own partition
<hoppla> just /home?
<TJ-> hoppla: Well if you do an LVM install the installer will but rootfs in one LV and /home/ in another
<TJ-> s/but/put/  grr
<hoppla> i'll do LVM too
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, any thoughts on why the launcher lost it's visual effects?
<TJ-> hoppla: Actually, I'm not sure if the installer does automatically create an LV for /home/ ... I do it from command-line when installing a new system so not checked that
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: because it's buggy?
<pragmaticenigma> works for me
<netochka> how can i reverse this command ? >>>>  gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 2
<pragmaticenigma> 18.04 can't get released soon enough
<hoppla> I can manage that during the clean install process from the installer
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: right now that's looking like it's going to bring a whole new wave of pain
<tomreyn> netochka: try: gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor
<Guest37678> if formatting (gparted) for storage only do i want extended as type (no os on it not wanting to boot from)
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, it might, but to leave Unity and Mir and all the other halfbaked ideas Canoncal has started... to me is a blessing
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: did you compare the user session with a guest or new user-account to see if the transparency issue is profile-settings related
<netochka> tomreyn Ty
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, good idea... I try that now
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: the problem with that is, they're heavily modifying those upstream projects to retain the 'Ubuntu' look-n-feel, resulting in a lot of Ubuntu-specific bugs. Just look at the bug-list for gnome-software!
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, the plan right now is to use gnome project directly instead of the Ubuntu-Gnome environmnet
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, Guest session appears okay, coming back to my session has partial translucency, but what it's displaying underneath is odd
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, the background appears to be other windows on the desktop, flipped upside down
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, makes it hard to read
<hoppla> btw what are your cloning tools of choice?
<Guest37678> when formatting a drive with Gparted and intending to use only for storage should i choose extended as the type of partition?
<pragmaticenigma> hoppla, for system backup I use clonezilla
<netochka> why is it that when i open chromium it opens with this > http://xn--ivga/ < in the address bar. i think i messed up something.
<hoppla> i couldnt understand clonezilla. the live usb form extracts what you need saved onto itself?
<Guest37678> can someone please help me with my question above
<tomreyn> netochka: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9724379/xn-on-domain-what-it-means
<Guest37678> when formatting a drive with Gparted and intending to use only for storage should i choose extended as the type of partition?
<pragmaticenigma> please be patient Guest37678 ... if someone has an answer, they will respond
<tomreyn> Guest37678: personally i'd use only gpt partition tables nowadays.
<netochka> tomreyn: hmm. this happened after i tried to make chromium to open up with a forced scale i think. donno how to reverse that.
<Guest37678> thankyou
<tomreyn> Guest37678: they do not have the 'msdos' primary / extended mechanisms which can get in the way when you repartition later.
<tomreyn> netochka: check its preferences, change the home page.
<tomreyn> netochka: if it's not there or it persists after browser restart then you have a malicious add-on installed
<tomreyn> netochka: "xn--ivga" is actually just a pair of typographical double quotes: ””
<tomreyn> netochka: so this is most likely put there by a bad, not necessariliy malicious, add-on.
<netochka> yea, it happened after > sudo nano /etc/chromium-browser/default and adding ”--force-device-scale-factor=2” as flags. now i donno how to reverse that action
<tomreyn> Guest37678: in case you prefer to use msdos, just crewate a single primary partition, no need fo extended.
<tomreyn> netochka: you just wrote ”--force-device-scale-factor=2” which is not the same as "--force-device-scale-factor=2"
<netochka> :?
<tomreyn> netochka: when editing configuration files, such as /etc/chromium-browser/default , make sure you use a text editor which will use standard ascii quote characters (e.g. "), not the typographical quotes yours seems to be using (”)
<netochka> I see
<netochka> Im gonna try that
<tomreyn> netochka: it's also possible that you copied + pasted this from some website where oyu found it, and it was using those incorrect quotation marks on that website you copied from.
<netochka> yes i pasted it from somewhere
<tomreyn> just replace the quotation marks in /etc/chromium-browser/default then, restart chromium, and it should be fixed.
<netochka> oh wow. it worked
<netochka> Ty
<tomreyn> welcome
<netochka> Awesome! It also fixed the problem i had with chromium.
<Draconiator> Just wanted to say thank you guys for helping me when I was using Xubuntu as an interim OS while waiting for my new hard drive.  Much appreciated!  :)
<netochka> tomreyn: TYVM
<tomreyn> netochka: you're welcome ;)
<Guest26927> Hi!
<Guest37678> <akik> are you still online
<Guest26927> Maybe
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: have you tried moving/deleting $HOME/.cache/ ?
<Guest37678> whoisi
<Guest37678> whois Guest26927
<tomreyn> Guest37678: irc commands need to be prefixed by a slash character, like so: /whois Guest26927
<Guest26927> me
<Guest26927> why?
<Guest37678> cheers typo lying down
<netochka> how is it that some of text in here get Bold
<netochka> :?
<netochka> my text i mean
<netochka> gets*
<tomreyn> netochka: this is something your IRC client decides on. most IRC clients will somehow highlight lines where you were addressed (your nickname is mentioned or the line starts with your nickname)
<tomreyn> more help with IRC is available in #freenode as well as the channel of your IRC client (if any)
<netochka> I must've changed something in my client
<Guest37678> your not akik
<cereal> I'm doing a new ubuntu install on a MBP
<cereal> I'd like to have refind in one partition, then ubuntu on another, and macOS on another
<cereal> am i doing it right?
<cereal> on the ubuntu partition i'd likely have LVM and further partition it
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, not sure if that did anything or log out and back in again... but thanks
<cereal> just unsure FS to assign  the refind partition
<TJ-> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TJ-> cereal: ^^^^ is that any help?
<cereal> hmmm
<cereal> it did not have macOS for many months now
<cereal> Can treat it as a new ssd. My concern is really the partitioning and FS
<TheWild> hello again
<TheWild> why does Ubuntu 17.10.1 have GL rendering problems which 16.04.3 hadn't?
<TheWild> using Blender is a pain
<cereal> from what i read, refind would allow me to choose ubuntu or mac. So it should be on a seperate partition?
<cereal> but what fs for refind?
<tomreyn> TheWild: maybe you have an nvidia graphics card and they have yet to release wayland compatible drivers?
<netochka> Speaking of which. I think i had a NightMode feature in the panel on Ubuntu 17. which is not available on 16.4 . any chance i could have it on 16?
<cereal> oh. efi system
<TheWild> it's a bit of: they did it right in 16.04.3 so what the heck happened?
<cereal> TheWild: 18.04 will return to unity
<TheWild> cereal: could DE cause such problem?
<tomreyn> TheWild: there are properietary nvidia drivers which work (more or less) with several versions of X. ubuntu 17.10 introduced wayland as the default display server. this is unrelated to the desktop environment.
<netochka> tomreyn: do you know how can i have nightmode feature on ubuntu 16?
<tomreyn> netochka: no, i don't even know what "nightmode" is.
<TJ-> cereal: rEFInd is an EFI boot manager so it goes in the EFI System Partition. EFI SP's are FAT 12/16/32 file-systems
<TheWild> tomreyn: is the chance that I can install drivers and make them work without the need to restart?
<Guest88865> hi-any idea why a freshly formated (gpt) partition ;with nothing on it, has 15GB used space i dont understand i just formatted a moment ago? https://imgur.com/a/yp3mY
<pragmaticenigma> cereal, 18.04 is returning to Gnome Desktop using a customized version specific to Ubuntu. Unity is no longer the primary desktop environment
<netochka> tomreyn: i see. u see i tried different distros of ubuntu before i settled for ubuntu 16. and i think it was on ubuntu 17 that it had a nightmode feature in the bar, right next to the battery thing. u could set the screen to go in night mode in certain time of day. it was great for reading books.
<pragmaticenigma> TheWild, for me, I stick to the LTS releases to ensure things like you're experiencing don't happen on my system. The incremental updates with substantial changes are too jarring for what I want to do
<tomreyn> TheWild: i don't know much about nvidia drivers (I assume that's the drivers you'd like to install?), but my understanding is that to get those to work on 17.10 you should use the classic Xorg display server instead. and switching to this will need at least an X restart.
<pragmaticenigma> netochka, newer features are sometimes backported to older versions. However, I don't believe that would be one of them. there might be an application you can install yourself that would achieve the same effect
<pragmaticenigma> netochka, check out f.lux... that will do what you looking for
<tomreyn> netochka: there is no "ubuntu 16" release. you are probably referring to one of the "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS" and "Ubuntu 16.10" releases.
<netochka> pragmaticenigma: I'm pretty sure that was built in. but not sure if it was on ubuntu or xubuntu etc. and yes there seems to be apps like f.lux that do that. but the built in feature i'm talking about was just much easier to use.
<netochka> tomreyn: yes sorry. 16.04
<tomreyn> netochka: there is also no "ubuntu 17"
<netochka> 17.1?
<netochka> 17.10*
<pragmaticenigma> netochka, most of the time, the built in is actually the same program with an Ubuntu simplification/adjustment
<netochka> :?
<netochka> I see
<tomreyn> netochka: i don't know what you were using, but ubuntu 17.10 does exist. it was released in october (10) last year (17)
<TJ-> netochka: the numbers are year.month 16.04 is 2016 April
<netochka> tomreyn:  i just looked it up on ubuntu.com. it was the 17.10.
<TabMasher> netochka: Think of versions as dates.  17.10 would be 2017.10th
<netochka> TJ-: ty for clearin that up. didn' know that
<netochka> aha
<netochka> Ok
<TabMasher> err, not the 10th, but the 10th month.
<TabMasher> Like tomreyn said.  2017.October
<netochka> :D
<netochka> I'm gonna try this f.lux thing.
<netochka> ty guys. hve a nice day
<tomreyn> looks like netochka was referring to this https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/gnome-night-light-blue-light-filter-linux
<Guest88865> hello ppl pls help how can i recover the 15GB used space from this drive it has been freshly formated-ive put nothing on it???
<Guest88865> hello ppl pls help how can i recover the 15GB used space from this drive it has been freshly formated-ive put nothing on it???
<Guest88865> https://imgur.com/a/yp3mY
<tomreyn> Guest88865: partitioning a drive and creating a journalling file system on it is not unlikley to decrease the available storage space by 1.5%
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, might want to rephrase, that's hard to understand
<tomreyn> Guest88865: this is to be expected.
<tomreyn> simple enough? :)
<pragmaticenigma> yes, thank you... the double negative threw me
<Guest88865> thank u both (huge grin)
<Guest88865> rofl
<Guest88865> thank you
<pragmaticenigma> Question: When using X-forwarding, why would Firefox, Thunderbird and similar apps (assuming GTK apps) be extremely laggy while Hexchat, gedit and the like run smoothly? Everything is on a local network, it is wifi, but i've had the same experience wired
<vlt> pragmaticenigma: Firefox stopped support for X-forwarding a few versions ago. We experienced the same laggy begaviour. That was the reason we had to entirely change the way our thin clients connect to our desktop servers.
<vlt> pragmaticenigma: happened around summer 2016, I think.
 * TabMasher watches Firefox commit suicide
<pragmaticenigma> vlt, I didn't think an app needed to have special programming for X-forwarding. What did your group end up doing to work around it?
<keridenna> hi
<Guest88865> herro
<vlt> pragmaticenigma: We switched to xrdp on 16.04 and let our (Ubuntu) thin clients load an rdesktop full screen login automatically after they fetch their OS via PXE.
<keridenna> can you help
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: consider x2go if oyu don't mind running X on the target
<pragmaticenigma> X is running on the client and server
<Guest88865> with?
<vlt> keridenna: I can give you this answer. Does that help?
<tomreyn> Guest88865: hi, welcome to the ubuntu support channel. do you have n ubuntu support question?
<keridenna> how to install ubuntu themes
<tomreyn> keridenna: which ubuntu version?
<onelabs> hi there
<Guest88865> https://www.google.com.au/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=how+to+instal+ubunt+themes&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=PH-uWqWgOqvr8AemmbSwCQ
<keridenna> 16.04 ubuntu ment I think
<Guest88865> no question from me
<onelabs> i have 18.04, with gnome, can i add a right click to point to downloads , like it was with unity menu ?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | onelabs
<ubottu> onelabs: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<keridenna> how can I upgrade mine ?
<onelabs> ok
<onelabs> thank you
<tomreyn> 18.04 is not released, yet, upgrading to it from 16.04 LTS will probably be possibly in july
<tomreyn> *become possible
<keridenna> ok thanks
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, why so late after release?
<TabMasher> What is the next LTS version?
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: because testing (and fixing) upgrade paths takes a while.
<tomreyn> TabMasher: 18.04 LTS will be the next LTS rleease. it is available as a beta release currently for testing (only).
<TabMasher> ty!
<TabMasher> ++
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: basically, the 6-month release cycle is too fast
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I'm thinking on the LTS release though
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: there was some disccusion of it and switching to a rolling release back around 2013, but instead it's ended up fragmenting the system by moving to relying on 'snaps' for many things... going to end in tears
<pragmaticenigma> I remember the talk of rolling release... OpenSuSE seems to be doing well with them. perhaps it will still come to ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> for now, I'm hoping kernel splicing is ready
<onelabs> exit
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: are you referring to https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/20/live-kernel-patching-from-canonical-now-available-for-ubuntu ?
<pragmaticenigma> I believe so tomreyn
<tomreyn> (and yes i do not think intriducing snaps in ubuntu is going to solve any problems either)
<pragmaticenigma> I think snaps solve a smaller problem that happens with LTS model. Since 2 years go by and development on applications continue, but the tradition is stick with the version that was available at release. Snaps allow the developer to keep the app up-to-date without dependency hell occurring, but as I've seen so far, they cause more problems than they fix
<pragmaticenigma> We need snaps, but a little more wider scope, to avoid duplication of libraries
<pragmaticenigma> how... I wish I knew
<yuuioo> Hi therz
<yuuioo> I m sure here i will find my answer
<yuuioo> Is it possible to automate a print document flow ?
<leftyfb> yuuioo: depends on what you're looking to do, but yes
<yuuioo> I would like to automate a printing flow
<leftyfb> yeah, you said that
<yuuioo> Each time someone sending me mail
<yuuioo> With documents attached
<yuuioo> I would like that it goes directly to my printer
<yuuioo> Possible ?
<leftyfb> yes
<leftyfb> yuuioo: https://www.linux.com/forums/applications/auto-print-email-attachments-they-arrive
<leftyfb> yuuioo: ^ 3rd result on google
<yuuioo> How ?
<leftyfb> yuuioo: I would look into fetchmail to start. Get that checking your email, then look into how you can save attachments and print maybe using lpr
<yuuioo> Why are composing the step in 3 parts ?
<andrew> helo all
<yuuioo> Gettting /// saving /// printing ???
<andrew> quick quesiton.. i accidentally typed apt upgrade instead of apt update in term.. what does this do / mean.. will I kill 16.04?
<leftyfb> yuuioo: because that is the process that actually happens. Is there a package that will just do this for you with the click of a button ... I doubt it. Either way, your question is not really an ubuntu support question
<leftyfb> andrew: that is how you update/upgrade packages in ubuntu
<andrew> https://pastebin.com/ajevcjmc
<leftyfb> andrew: apt-get update only updates the cached list of packages and their versions
<andrew> Ok?
<leftyfb> andrew: yes
<andrew> leftyfb so its not going to install ubuntu 17 or something? I typed apt UPGRADE
<leftyfb> no
<andrew> (by mistake)
<yuuioo> Well
<yuuioo> The queStion i would like to clarify is
<andrew> leftyfb I typed UPGRADE
<andrew> (i did not want to upgrade)
<andrew> It did this https://pastebin.com/ajevcjmc
<yuuioo> How the lpr working after saving the document ?
<andrew> It says.. The following packages will be upgraded:
<andrew>   libunity-control-center1 unity-control-center-faces
<andrew> (but I am using MATE)
<leftyfb> andrew: that is a normal way of upgrading the packages on your system. It will not upgrade the distribution to the latest release. Not only is it normal and not going to harm your ubuntu 16.04 install but it is recommended.
<andrew> Oh whew thanks
<leftyfb> yuuioo: man lpr
<andrew> SO apt update is for new sources .. and apt upgrade is for packages?
<leftyfb> andrew: correct
<andrew> thanks
<andrew> (sigh of releif)
<leftyfb> andrew: https://askubuntu.com/questions/222348/what-does-sudo-apt-get-update-do
<leftyfb> andrew: first result on google for "ubuntu apt-get"
<andrew> I have borked so many ubuntu installs.. and am doing my best not to install a bunch of (bleep) (just like in real life)
<andrew> leftyfb thanks got it
<andrew> OH UBUNTU .. you are my favorite linux operating system -Sheldon Cooper  / Me too. :-)
<samthewildone> I just installed Ubuntu ( latest ) and for some reason my wwlan card shows up in ModemManager and I'm able to send text messages from my thinkpad to my mobile phone but not able to get data.
<pragmaticenigma> andrew, keep this room in mind when you think you've borked your system. there are many here who can help try restore your system without having to start from scratch
<samthewildone> On windows I'm able to get data and send texts
<andrew> pragmaticenigma i lost so many files so many times
<andrew> reinstalling ubuntu is like cleaning rifle lol
<andrew> thanks all. keep well
<pragmaticenigma> samthewildone, is there a pin code or something to enable data?
<pragmaticenigma> samthewildone, I'm looking here, but it doesn't really specify how to troubleshoot: https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/network-manager/docs/configure-cellular-connections
<c0r4nn> hello , i have a problem for lauch steam in xubuntu  , c0r4nn@c0r4nn-Lenovo-G505:~$ steam
<c0r4nn> tar: Ceci ne ressemble pas à une archive de type « tar »
<c0r4nn> xz : (stdin): Format de fichier inconnu
<c0r4nn> tar: Child returned status 1
<c0r4nn> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<c0r4nn> find: ‘/home/c0r4nn/.steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime’: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<samthewildone> pragmaticenigma, not that I'm aware of.
<tomreyn> !paste | c0r4nn
<ubottu> c0r4nn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<samthewildone> pragmaticenigma, also that is the same site I used
<samthewildone> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<c0r4nn> ok
<samthewildone> If I wanted to push two cmds to pastebinit wouldn't it be "$ cmd1 && cmd2 | pastebinit" ?
<azizLIGHT> is 2.1 MB/s a normal speed to dd a /dev/sda over to a samba share in a LAN (i think 100 mbps (not gigabit))
<azizLIGHT> i did conv=sparse, does that make it slower
<pragmaticenigma> samthewildone, I don't know if it works that way
<tomreyn> samthewildone: compare this: echo '1' && echo '2' | xargs echo This is what I got:
<tomreyn> samthewildone: to this: ( echo '1' && echo '2' ) | xargs echo This is what I got:
 * samthewildone passes out 
<TJ-> samthewildone: "pastebinit <( cmd1; cmd2 )"
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, that all depends on what else is happening on the network at the same time, the I/O throughput of the harddrive, and the I/O throughput of the destination drive on the samba share
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, system activity can also affect the transfer speed
<pathword> Thank you all tomreyn and pragmaticenigma yesterday; was a bit worried that the mild support that my 3rd party VPN offered for linux would be too difficult for me to bring to Lubuntu, but actually it was very smooth sailing and worked perfectly exactly as they suggested. ~happily residing in W Europe.
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, personally, I wouldn't recommend dd'ing a drive over the network. you may encounter dataloss from a corrupt packet
<pragmaticenigma> pathword, good to hear
<tomreyn> pathword: welcome. you're logged in here form an ip address registered to the U.S.A., if this matters.
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, conv=sparse has no influence on the transfer speed
<pathword> Oh. Oh well, at least I am not physically there.
<pathword> Excuse me am just trying to copy a command from an ubuntu forum, but there is a backward slash "\" a couple of times and every time it's at the end of the line.  Would this character normally have a space after it before lib*  ?
<tomreyn> pathword: it's actually routed to amsterdam (netherlands) and geo location databases sweem to be aware of this, however.
<leftyfb> pathword: got the forum post link?
<pathword> Yes tomreyn I find Nl is often seen as NY to some databases.
<pathword> leftyfb it's https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780
<tomreyn> pathword: commands are executed after a newline is entered. a backslash at the end of a line overrides the following newline character so command input continues until a non escaped newline character is observed.
<oerheks> that \ is mostly used to escape a space in the command/name
<leftyfb> pathword: sudo apt-get -y install irssi # will get you what you need
<pathword> aha. I think I understand, so those commands are able to be run straight after each other
<leftyfb> pathword: you don't need to manually specify all those packages. Just install irssi
<pathword> rightio. I heard it was good practice to see the result of each line of command as a general rule.
<akik> pathword: that is one command split on three lines
<pathword> Ohh. Thanks I probably need some commandline syntax tutorial.
<Tryb4l> h
<fiona_> Hi all, I'm having issues with installing software-properties-common and have treid all the fixes ive been able to find on google however I get the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<fiona_>  colord : Depends: policykit-1 (>= 0.103)
<fiona_>  gnupg : Depends: gnupg-agent (= 2.1.15-1ubuntu6)
<fiona_>          Depends: libassuan0 (>= 2.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<fiona_>          Breaks: software-properties-common (<= 0.96.24.3) but 0.96.20.7 is to b
<fiona_> e installed
<lotuspsychje> !paste | fiona_
<ubottu> fiona_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akko> tru the fire and flame
<leftyfb> fiona_: what version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> fiona_: did you add external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<lotuspsychje> akko: can we help you?
<fiona_> Hi all, I'm having issues with installing software-properties-common and have treid all the fixes ive been able to find on google however I get the following error Im usign Ubuntu Server16.04 LTS
<fiona_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/79BGyJsptn/
<leftyfb> fiona_: apt-cache policy software-properties-common
<fiona_> lotuspsychje: I have previously added external PPA's
<leftyfb> fiona_: please post the output of that to pastebin
<fiona_> leftyfb: can you direct me to the ppa file, thanks
<leftyfb> fiona_: apt-cache policy software-properties-common  # please paste the output of this to pastebin
<lotuspsychje> fiona_: for a clean system without dependecy issues we reccomend avoiding ppa's
<fiona_> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VbRjBXBWQt/
<leftyfb> fiona_: I'm not sure where the breakage is. You'll have to run apt-cache policy on each of the packages listed in your first pastebin and make sure all of them are being pulled from the official ubuntu repo's and not ppa's
<fiona_> leftyfb: all packages are pulling from either 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages or 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<leftyfb> fiona_: did you run this before trying to install your package? # sudo apt-get update
<oerheks> always run updates properly before installing something: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fiona_> oerheks: I have been doing, and met with 0 changes to be made
<SkyWay> https://dpaste.de/4PW5 --> anyone got an ideea how to fix this ?
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: can you tell us what kind of device your trying to plug?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | fiona_
<ubottu> fiona_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SkyWay> it's an 3.5" hdd, attached to a dock, and plugged into device via USB3
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: it's not a PPA issue
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: mount or transfer issue?
<fiona_> lotuspsychje: leftyfb: thats what i thought I just dont understand whats causing it, all ssem to be trying to connect to Ubuntu repos
<SkyWay> mount
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: have you tried other ports? wich ubuntu version?
<SkyWay> it's a modified xenial port for arm
<leftyfb> fiona_: can you install a different package? Like nmap or something that isn't installed?
<tomreyn> SkyWay: so it's not ubuntu? then it's not supported here.
<fiona_> leftyfb: already installed
<leftyfb> fiona_: cowsay
<fiona_> leftyfb: it seems to only be software-properties-common
<SkyWay> xenial based tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> fiona_: tried sudo apt install -f ?
<leftyfb> fiona_: ok, try to manually install colord
<leftyfb> SkyWay: ubuntu is based on debian. But #debian won't support ubuntu. Same with #ubuntu not supporting modified distributions of ubuntu.
<fiona_> lotuspsychje: yep tried that, nothing to change
<tomreyn> SkyWay: how did you install it, what does "lsb_release -ds" say, what's the output of "cat /proc/version"?
<SkyWay> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4mpSfop4/
<SkyWay> Linux version 4.4.114-rockchip-ayufan-193 (root@299c3fc1b858) (gcc version 7.2.0 (Ubuntu/Linaro 7.2.0-6ubuntu1) ) #1 SMP Sun Mar 4 20:24:21 UTC 2018
<fiona_> leftyfb: this is the result: colord is already the newest version (1.2.12-1ubuntu1).
<IchGucksLive> will there be a Realtime kernal in 18.04
<lotuspsychje> IchGucksLive: 4.15
<lotuspsychje> IchGucksLive: see #ubuntu+1 for more info on 18.04
<leftyfb> fiona_: try the rest of the packages
<fiona_> leftyfb: already tried that, tells me they're all installed however at different versions but no updates to be found
<tomreyn> SkyWay: so that's not an ubuntu kernel.
<kostkon> SkyWay, what's the name of the OS
<IchGucksLive> thanks
<SkyWay> tomreyn: you say that my problem is from kernel?
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: you could test an ubuntu liveusb from the topic for test?
<tomreyn> SkyWay: no, i'm saying you're not using ubuntu and we cannot support you here.
<SkyWay> ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> fiona_: your server is updated to .4 also?
<fiona_> leftyfb: Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS yep
<fiona_> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> fiona_: i had a recent dependecy error on 18.04 like that on package sane..had to remove some file manually
<fiona_> lotuspsychje: which file did you have to remove?
<lotuspsychje> fiona_: holdon, lemme boot other machine if i can find
<fiona_> lotuspsychje: ok :)
 * pragmaticenigma wonders what purpose IchGucksLive has for realtime kernel
<lotus|bionic> fiona_: not saying its related to your issue, but this is how i solved: sudo rm /usr/share/doc/libperl5.26/changelog.Debian.gz and sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<leftyfb> fiona_: do not do that
<adminw> blurp
<tomreyn> fiona_: you said you can install other packages just fine, right?
<fiona_> tomreyn: yes thats correct
<fiona_> leftyfb: ok I havent
<fiona_> I just need to find a solution :/
<tomreyn> fiona_: here's a little script to help you identify possible leftover packages you may have on your system from previous PPAs:
<tomreyn> https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/foreign_packages
<lotus|bionic> tomreyn: +1
<tomreyn> fiona_: here's how you can use it: wget -q https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages ; chmod +x foreign_packages; sudo apt install -qq apt-show-versions; ./foreign_packages
<tomreyn> such leftover packages can easily get in the way when installing other packages, including standard ubuntu ones, due to not being well aligned with the mutual package dependencies ubuntu packages have.
<fiona_> tomreyn: thanks i'll give it a go in a sec
<dnegreira> I have a question regarding the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list (default). I see that there are xenial and xenial-updates. But I can see that they have exactly the same package version. As far as I can see the -updates are only useful after the (LTS) version is no longer supported but has major bugs, am I getting this straight or is there any other reasont to have -updates enabled ?
<tomreyn> fiona_: please post the output of all the commands above.
<lotuspsychje> !sources | dnegreira
<ubottu> dnegreira: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<jeremy31> dnegreira The xenial packages should be the original and any fixes/updates are in -updates
<Younder> I installed the standard Ubuntu docker.io package To access docker I need to use 'sudo docker'. That can't be right can it?
<geirha> Younder: add your user to the docker group, then log back in
<Younder> geirha, did that, No joy
<tomreyn> dnegreira: normally, packages should be installed from mirror servers, so you get faster downloads (from servers close to you) and there is not so much stress on any central servers (which everyone would download from). however, new packages are not always spread to mirror servers within minutes or hours, it can take days sometimes. so for security updates, which you want to have as fast as possible, those are actually distributed centrally,
<tomreyn> from security.ubuntu.com. everyone downloads form those central servers, to get those updates fast. those updates are later placed on the mirror servers as well.
<geirha> sudo adduser "$USER" docker
<geirha> Younder: so does  ''groups'' list docker?
<geirha> if not, you haven't loged in since the group membership. You can temporarily use docker in a terminal by running ''newgrp docker'', but once you have logged in next time, that won't be necessary anymore
<Younder> geirha, 'john adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare libvirtd', so I did a 'adduser john docker' and ogo 'john is already a member of docker.
<geirha> Younder: so you haven't logged in after adding your user to the group yet
<Younder> geirha, yes
<Younder> geirha, I am missing something
<geirha> just be clear, opening a new terminal does not count as a log in. You need to actually log out from the menu in the upper right, then log in at the login screen
<geirha> If you don't want to log out yet, you can run   newgrp docker   in a terminal to gain the group membership in that particular terminal
<Younder> Well, I'll try..
<dnegreira> jeremy31: if I compare the package listing in xenial and xenial-updates, they have the same versions (the one that do exist in xenial-updates)
<dnegreira> ubottu: the first link did indeed answer my question, but I am still confused that if I check the packages in xenial vs xenial-updates they are the same
<ubottu> dnegreira: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeremy31> dnegreira I don't know then
<TJ-> dnegreira: how are you 'checking' ?
<dnegreira> one sec
<pragmaticenigma> dnegreira, many packages will be the same version if there hasn't been an update applied to them.
<Younder> geirha, Ok logged out and in and it works now. Thanks.
<dnegreira> so, lets take an example like firefox
<dnegreira> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/firefox
<dnegreira> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/firefox
<dnegreira> they have exactly the same version
<dnegreira> is it because it is tagged as a security update, maybe ?
<jeremy31> dnegreira look up ndiswrapper
<dnegreira> lemme check
<dnegreira> jeremy31: indeed :)
<TJ-> dnegreira: "apt list -a firefox" might make it clearer for you
<tomreyn> fiona_: i'm afraid i need to leave now, but others here should be able to support you in interpreting the script's output,
<TJ-> dnegreira: there you can see the latest firefox version is in both -updates and -security but the old version is in the base archive
<dnegreira> alright, I think this clarifies, xenial is tagged the stable, and versions are bumped when necessary, for when there are some security updates, the base version is bumped, which makes all the sense
<dnegreira> thanks guys
<sere> conky: cannot open $~/.conkys/left: No such file or directory
<ikonia> you're out of disk space....
<kostkon> sere, .conkys or .conky?
<oerheks> kostkon +1
<fiona_> tomreyn: leftyfb: lotuspsychje: here is the output of foreign packages as per tomreyn's suggestion: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4MHsyGcR56/
<ikonia> ooh yes, the extra 's'
<ikonia> good spot
<sere> kostkon: yea its in conkys and yup the s did it..thanks guys
<fiona_> any ideas?
<oerheks> looks like artfull packages in xenial..
<fiona_> oerheks: artfull?
<kostkon> fiona_, 17.10
<leftyfb> fiona_: sudo apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnupg gnupg-agent libassuan0 libgcrypt20 libgnutls-openssl27 libgnutls30 libgpgme11 libksba8 libldb1 libnpth0 libsmbclient libtasn1-6 libtdb1 libtevent0 libwbclient0 pinentry-curses python-ldb python-samba python-talloc python-tdb samba samba-common samba-common-bin samba-dsdb-modules samba-libs samba-vfs-modules smbclient winbind
<leftyfb> fiona_: or: sudo apt-get clean; && sudo apt-get install gnupg=1.4.20-1ubuntu3.1 gnupg-agent=2.1.11-6ubuntu2 libassuan0=2.4.2-2 libgcrypt20=1.6.5-2ubuntu0.4 libgnutls-openssl27=3.4.10-4ubuntu1.4 libgnutls30=3.4.10-4ubuntu1.4 libgpgme11=1.6.0-1 libksba8=1.3.3-1ubuntu0.16.04.1 libldb1=2:1.1.24-1ubuntu3 libnpth0=1.2-3 libsmbclient=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 libtasn1-6=4.7-3ubuntu0.16.04.3 libtdb1=1.3.8-2 libtevent0=0.9.28-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<leftyfb> libwbclient0=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 pinentry-curses=0.9.7-3 python-ldb=2:1.1.24-1ubuntu3 python-samba=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 python-talloc=2.1.5-2 python-tdb=1.3.8-2 samba=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 samba-common=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 samba-common-bin=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 samba-dsdb-modules=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 samba-libs=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 samba-vfs-modules=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0
<leftyfb> .16.04.13 smbclient=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13 winbind=2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.13
<leftyfb> sorry, didn't realize the amount that was in my buffer :)
<fiona_> leftyb invalid operation on clean?
<leftyfb> oh?
<TJ-> well! that's blown my download cap for the month :D
<leftyfb> fiona_: sudo apt-get clean
<leftyfb> fiona_: ^ that gives you an error?
<fiona_> no works fine
<TJ-> leftyfb: you originally typed 'sudo apt-cache clean' :p
<leftyfb> bah, I see the issue
<leftyfb> both ; and &&
<TJ-> well actually hacing the && was a good thing in that case
<fiona_> leftyfb: so ... is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. is the next error i come across
<kostkon> fiona_, pastebin the error
<TJ-> fiona_: are you attempting to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 ?
<leftyfb> TJ-: no
<TJ-> leftyfb: the reason I asked is some of those package versions look to be from 17.10
<fiona_> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QDCnxnmshw/
<leftyfb> fiona_: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/KcjFxbH6Zw/
<TJ-> (those 'foreign' package versions that tomreyn's tool reported)
<leftyfb> fiona_: it without --reinstall
<TJ-> leftyfb: I think it needs the package lists re-fetching
<fiona_> TJ-: your paste gives me the following: After this operation, 5,331 kB disk space will be freed.
<fiona_> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] - shoudl I proceed with downgrading?
<leftyfb> fiona_: yes
<Doow> Hi, I'm trying to identify the network card on a laptop/tablet I have. It's supposed to be a Broadcom 43438, but neither lspci, lshw nor lsusb show anything that looks network related from what I can tell.
<leftyfb> fiona_: take notice of any packages it says might be removed
<leftyfb> Doow: lspci |grep -i net
<leftyfb> Doow: if it's not showing up, then it wasn't detected at boot for some reason
<fiona_> leftyfb: none to be removed only a suggested list, downgrade and an autoremove
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> fiona_: when it completes, try installing software-properties-common again
<oerheks> Doow, pastebin the whole lspci output please? paste.ubuntu.com
<Doow> oerheks: I don't have internet on that machine, so it'll take some fiddling. I'll see what I can do.
<oerheks> Doow, a picture might do
<fiona_> leftyfb: TJ-: You lovely people thank you software-properties-common has now been successfully installed
<oerheks> Doow, what laptop is that exactly?? does it come with fastboot/secureboot UEFI bios? disable fastboot..
<oerheks> fasboot could prevent detection/use of wifi/bt adapters
<sima> My monitor was turned off from power when starting and now it can't be set to wanted higher resolution
<sima> how to make kernel/drivers better recognize it, without resetting machine (i can logoff/logon)
<EriC^^> Doow: does 'dmesg' mention anything?
<leftyfb> Doow: this is a wireless chipset? If so, maybe the radio is turned off with one of the function keys on the keyboard? Or with a physical switch on the side of your laptop
<Doow> oerheks: https://www.acer.com/datasheets/2017/4876/S1003/NT.LECED.003.html
<Doow> leftyfb: It is wireless. I tried fn+f3, but I'm not sure how it will show up. Toggling doesn't change the output of lspci at least
<Slade> whats ubuntu-standard all about?
<leftyfb> Doow: run: dmesg -w
<leftyfb> Doow: watch that as you toggle those keys
<kostkon> Doow, try  rfkill list  then
<leftyfb> Slade: apt-cache show ubuntu-standard
<leftyfb> kostkon: rfkill isn't going to do anything if the hardware isn't detected
<kostkon> leftyfb, just see if anythign is blocked
<Slade> leftyfb, i did. its pretty generic and not very accurate.. popularity-contest is something it depends on
<leftyfb> Slade: it's the standard, minimal list of packages needed to get a command line and install/upgrade packages
<Slade> its not minimal, otherwise popularity-contest woudldnt be in there
<Slade> it seems to be a 'dont touch this' package tho
<Slade> slipping in the spyware.. :(
<lotuspsychje> Slade: ubuntu 18.04 is gonna add minimal option to desktop
<Slade> lotuspsychje, this isnt a desktop install
<leftyfb> Slade: it's not spyware
<Slade> leftyfb, it automatically reports stuff you do to some server. we might have differing opinions on what spyware is
<leftyfb> Slade: it's a meta package. IT doesn't do anything
<netochka> How can i access Hexchat directory?
<Slade> certainly not part of a minimal list of packages to get a command line
<leftyfb> netochka: ~/.config/hexchat
<leftyfb> Slade: and upgrade/install packages
<kostkon> netochka, snap or not?
<netochka> leftyfb,  i need to place a pem file in that directory but i donno how.
<kostkon> netochka, for snap version, it's in... ~/snap
<Doow> kostkon, leftyfb : rfkill list gives nothing. Although there are a number of rfkill enabled/disabled mentions in the dmesg log (not occuring when I press fn+f3, but since earlier)
<Slade> leftyfb, the daily cron job it installs doesnt seem 'meta'
<netochka> kostkon, it's not in snap i think.
<Slade> or the files in sbin
<Slade> anyhow, didnt really want to debate the popularity-contest package. just figure out why its required for ubuntu-standard
<leftyfb> Slade: it seems like you've made up your mind about not liking/trusting of the most basic functionalities of ubuntu. There are plenty of other OS's out there for you to try. Might I suggest one from this list: https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/linux-distros-paranoid-secure-distros-si/
<netochka> The pem file should be placed in certs/network name.pem in the HexChat config directory (~/.config/hexchat/ or %appdata%\HexChat), where network name is the name of the network as it appears in the network list (Ctrl-S). Note that the certs directory does not exist by default and you will have to create it yourself. Once the file is there, all subsequent SSL connections to that network will use the certificate.
<netochka> this is all very confusing.
<leftyfb> netochka: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Slade> leftyfb, wait, popularity-contest is 'the most basic functionalities of ubuntu' ?
<arun007> netochka: ask in #freenode :)
<Doow> EriC^^: dmesg doesn't mention anything from what I can see, I just grepped for net and wifi. Possibly this: "audit: initializing netlink subsys"
<netochka> leftyfb, i am trying to connect to irc through Tor. https://freenode.net/kb/answer/certfp . I created a certificate. just can't get hexchat to work with it
<leftyfb> Slade: I have not been referring to popularity-content. Only ubuntu-standard which is the only package you have asked for clarification on .
<netochka> arun007, ok
<TJ-> Slade: I agree with you; popularity-contest should be at most a Recommends, possible a Suggests, but always optional
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I recover a forgotten password? I have ssh access, and I don't want to change the password.
<Slade> leftyfb, then we havent been having the same conversation. :)
<leftyfb> mojtaba: sudo su && passwd <user>
<arun007> netochka: You should add the cert fingerprint for certfp to work
<mojtaba> leftyfb: sudo will ask for password!
<pragmaticenigma> netochka, a cert isn't required for hexchat to work over Tor. You only need to setup Tor to use the proxy server setup by the Tor client software
<leftyfb> mojtaba: boot with a live cd/usb, mount drive, chroot to drive, then use passwd <user>
<Slade> TJ-, i've been trying to figure out what it'd break to remove it. i dont see anything that depends on it
<netochka> arun007, and how to do that
<Slade> except the ubuntu-standard
<mojtaba> leftyfb: I don't have physical access, just ssh.
<TJ-> Slade: remove ubuntu-standard, that's only a meta, then you can remove pop-con without any complaints
<leftyfb> mojtaba: contact the admin of the machine
<netochka> pragmaticenigma, there is instruction in here but it's confusing for me. https://freenode.net/kb/answer/certfp
<Slade> TJ-, yea it says removing ubuntu-standard might break upgrades to ubuntu tho
<TJ-> Slade: I doubt it; I can't find anything that depends on it
<pragmaticenigma> netochka, again, you do not need a certificate to access IRC via Tor... you just need to set hexchat to use the proxy server created by Tor
<Slade> TJ-, bleh :P
<TJ-> Slade: also, pop-con was added to ubuntu-standard in 2005 so it's not a recent thing and I'm not sure any tasks even install u-s any more
<netochka> pragmaticenigma, how to do that?
<TJ-> Slade: well 'standard' task does but I've not seen that used in years
<jsync> Hello. Can 2 people within a community set the font for a particular language setting to an Aurebesh (Star Wars) font & type in that language setting & see the Aurebesh font? Would that work?
<pragmaticenigma> netochka, here's an article that explains what you are trying to do in better detail
<pragmaticenigma> https://medium.com/@defcon201/tutorial-connecting-to-freenode-via-tor-like-a-boss-f8d74199b634
<kostkon> jsync, on irc?
<pragmaticenigma> I wasn't aware the freenode blocks tor unless the client provides a cert
<jsync> In public or any chat program or forum.
<Doow> What do people use as a pastebin for images? I'm getting lots of bad and/or have to register sites when just searching. =)
<limbo_> Ubuntu doesn't seem to remember wifi keys when I try to connect with another wifi card. Is this normal?
<kostkon> jsync, hmm nope
<jsync> Why not?
<akik> Doow: imgur.com
<jsync> So, the couple of people that set farsi language setting to the Star Wars font would not see the Star Wars font that the other individual typed?
<pragmaticenigma> jsync, only those who set the font as their preferred font would see it. The rest of us will see the text in the font we have set in our settings. IRC doesn't send font information, only the character codes
<TJ-> jsync: if the UTF-8 characters are transmitted over the comm channel then the clients are free to use any font they wish to display
<akik> Doow: remember to sanitize the pictures of sensitive information
<pragmaticenigma> Doow, sites require user accounts for images for tracking purposes... there really aren't many anonymous image boards anymore... and choosing one that no one has heard of is likely not going to get any attention
<kostkon> jsync, no they wouldn't. and it would take a lot of effort to explain why and also it is beyond the scope of this channel
<jsync> I noticed unicode is not friendly to custom language settings. I am within various Star Wars Communities & we want to use Aurebesh language settings to communicate. I'm trying to figure out how to feasibly do that.
<Doow> akik: I removed exif, I hope there isn't anything else?
<pragmaticenigma> jsync, this isn't the appropriate channel for getting help with that
<Doow> oerheks: https://imgur.com/a/nYKNK
<jsync> What channel should I use?
<Doow> oerheks: (That's my lspci)
<pragmaticenigma> jsync, you can try #irchelp or #freenode
<pragmaticenigma> Doow, use pastebin for text... pictures make it hard to read text
<pragmaticenigma> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Doow> pragmaticenigma: I don't have internet on that machine, so oerheks asked me if I could post a picture instead
<pragmaticenigma> oh, I didn't see that.. my bad Doow
<Doow> np =)
<Doow> while I'm here, remounting the root file system at runtime would lead to bad things, right? (it's on an usb boot stick that I can't write to because it's read only)
<Slade> TJ-, just old stuff then
<TJ-> Doow: did you report the make/model of the PC?
<Doow> TJ-: it's an Acer One 10 ( https://www.acer.com/datasheets/2017/4876/S1003/NT.LECED.003.html )
<TJ-> Doow: which version of Ubuntu is running on it?
<Doow> TJ-: 17.10.1
<Doow> Desktop
<TJ-> Doow: is it the 64-bit version?
<Doow> Running might be a stretch, sofar I've failed to run the whole install. It fails when trying to install grub (most likely since it needs to connect to the internet to install 32 bit efi, at least that has helped some people).
<TJ-> Doow: ahhh, you're in the installer.
<TJ-> Doow: did you use the "Try Ubuntu' session ?
<Doow> Yes, 64 bit, but I added a 32-bit EFI file to get it to boot at all, that might be related now that you bring it up.
<TJ-> Doow: no, that's a good move, most people wouldn't realise to do that
<Doow> TJ-: I've run both the installer directly and from "Try Ubuntu". I'm using "Try Ubuntu" right now.
<Doow> TJ-: well some googling, and this channel has been very helpful before ;)
<TJ-> Doow: I'm just thinking about if the firmware may have disabled it, or if an ACPI workaround may be needed
<TJ-> Doow: I've seen a screenshot of the Windows Device Manager of that system, whuich shows a PCI Broadcom network device. Assuming your system is the same as that then we expect to see it on PIC
<implite> hello i have a problem with my unity and could use some help
<TJ-> PCI... so if we don't it's possible firmware has disabled it in setup/config at boot-time, OR, it needs to be enabled by Windows-specific ACPI code ... solution to that is to have Linux pretend to be the version of Windows expected by the firmware
<EriC^^> implite: what's the problem?
<implite> well its not loading up
<EriC^^> implite: does the guest account work?
<implite> i get just the startx kinda
<implite> hmm im not sure if i made guest account
<EriC^^> implite: should be there by default
<Doow> TJ-: That's good, I wasn't sure if it was PCI or something else.
<TJ-> Doow: I have to go to dinner now, but seems you're not alone, even Windows suffers this: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/405198/aspire-one-10-s1002-network-hardware-gone-after-windows-update-two-computers
<implite> ok ill try that and ill come back
<Doow> TJ-: I'm going to take a look in bios now to see if I see anything related, if that doesn't work. How do I try the second thing?
<Doow> TJ-: Ok, thanks for the help =)
<ozbrk> hi guys I need a little help here. Im trying to install ubuntu on my ssd as a dual boot config but I get this error
<ozbrk> he partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as a "Reserved BIOS boot area" and should be at least 1 MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot.  If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct this error, boot loader installation may fail later, although it may still be possible
<ozbrk> I ve got 20mb for boot and 1mb for free
<EriC^^> ozbrk: 20mb for boot is too tiny
<ozbrk> correction it is 33 mb
<EriC^^> ozbrk: why not just use /boot as part of the main root fs
<ozbrk> will it solve the isue
<EriC^^> 512mb+ for /boot
<Elliria> Hey there, I recently installed Ubuntu MATE 16.04.4 LTS (Xenial) and am not getting the tilde files that are usually automatically created when you edit text files with Pluma. It doesn't seem to be a Pluma issue because they're also not being created with Geany. Is there a global setting somewhere for this?
<ozbrk> sorry for my English Im on the live session now and Ive got Turkish keyboard
<EriC^^> ozbrk: are you talking about /boot ? or the bios boot the error message is talking about?
<ozbrk> commas and other marks have gone missing for now
<EriC^^> cause those are completely different
<Doow> Elliria: can you create files otherwise?
<ozbrk> Eric Ive got no idea Ive just copied the error over there
<Elliria> Doow: Yes, I can create and save and move and copy and delete files normally. It's just that the tilde files are missing.
<EriC^^> ozbrk: ok, for the error message you need to create a tiny partition 1-2mb and select the type as "bios boot reserved"
<EriC^^> 2mb is more than enough
<ozbrk> ok and should I delete the existing boot partition (question mark)
<EriC^^> you don't need to have a separate /boot partition for ubuntu, it's easier to just have /boot part of the main filesystem
<pragmaticenigma> tilde files are often hidden by the file manager... is it possible you not seeing hidden files in your file viewer? Elliria
<Elliria> pragmaticenigma: That's just it. I made sure hidden files were visible and the tilde files simply aren't there. It's odd.
<ozbrk> I will just add root filesystem and let the system build on it 33gigs it seperated from wintoast for this
<sere> i just plugged in a second hdmi and its not showing up in arandr do i need to restart or is there a way to refresh the card or something
<sere> nevermind
<sere> forgot i disabled it haha
<implite> how to i get my unity back on? is there some command that we can see what is going on? when i type unity to start it... it has errors now and it didnt have any problems about 2 hours ago
<Elliria> I've only had this OS installed for a couple of weeks and haven't done much to it. Just the usual theme choices, installing a few favorite programs (like Geany and Meld, etc.). Also, any configuration choices I've made were done with the default interfaces that are available in the menu.
<EriC^^> Elliria: do they show up in "ls -a /path" ?
<implite> un
<Elliria> EriC^^: Oooh, I didn't think to check that. One moment.
<Elliria> EriC^^: No. They simply don't exist.
<implite> unity
<implite> compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings
<implite> compizconfig - Info: Integration : true
<implite> compizconfig - Info: Profile     : unity-lowgfx
<implite> (process:2368): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: g_settings_set_value: value for key 'visual-bell-type' in schema 'org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences' is outside of valid range
<EriC^^> Elliria: maybe they got deleted? anything in ~/.local/share/Trash/files ?
<ozbrk> eric Im quitting and terminating the installation immeddiately as far as a read it is too dangerous to move on. Windows has installed on uefi on this system
<implite> Switched to profile 'unity' (for environment 'ubuntu')
<kostkon> !paste | implite
<ubottu> implite: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> ozbrk: aha, if you already have windows on the os, then boot the live usb in uefi mode and install alongside windows
<ozbrk> oh is that all... ok hang on for a sec
<implite> ok so now im muted?
<implite> guess not
<ozbrk> implite we can still read you my friend
<implite> ok
<Elliria> My steps for our test: Open a text file in Pluma. Change something. Click File. Click Save. Close the file. Open the file manager (with Show hidden files enabled in the View menu) and check the desktop. No tilde files. Open the terminal. Change to the desktop. Type ls -a. No hidden files. It's really odd.
<implite> maybe i can install xfce or something lighter now
<implite> other than unity
<implite> what is the package for xfce?
<lajos> firefox
<oerheks>  xfce4 or try xubuntu-desktop
<implite> kk thanks
<energizer> I have installed the gnome extensions chrome extension and chrome-gnome-shell, but when I go to extensions.gnome.org i dont get the install button. What's missing?
<erasmus> Morty, this is, uh, Unity. We sort of used to, uh...date.
<implite> kk ill give it a try thanks oerheks
<TJ-> Doow: any progress?
<ozbrk_> Im bakc again now on uefi mood of ubuntu live sessin
<ozbrk_> eric are you still there
<EriC^^> yup
<ozbrk_> ok lets give a shot
<EriC^^> uefi mood, i like that :D
<ozbrk_> Im so uefi moody
<ozbrk_> today
<EriC^^> haha
<ozbrk_> other me is dead
<ozbrk_> mourning to him
<EriC^^> :D
<ozbrk_> now it gave me an alongside option
<ozbrk_> oooooh interesting
<ozbrk_> it also recognizes the touchpad now
<Doow> TJ-: Turns out "network stack" was disabled in the bios, so that's a big facepalm right there. bad news is that haven't been able to boot into "try ubuntu" again after. But I'm not sure if it's related. The machine is doing something, I just get no visual feedback after grub and some early boot logging.
<EriC^^> ozbrk_: nice :D
<ozbrk_> Keyboard set and all of the marks are here now :D
<TJ-> Doow: Well that's progress if you've found it was disabled! Can you intercept the boot manager (GRUB) by tapping Esc whilst starting ??
<ozbrk_> finally I've done it! Thanks to you Eric
<Doow> TJ-: yeah, I need to put nomodeset in there to get graphics at all.
<TJ-> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sere> ln -s autostart ~/.config/lxsession/autostart
<EriC^^> ozbrk_: i barely did anything :P but glad it's working :D
<TJ-> Doow: OK, if whilst the OS is starting you're getting the Plymouth-controlled splash screen you should be able to dismiss that and see kernel/init messages by tapping Esc
<EriC^^> ozbrk_: enjoy ubuntu it's pretty awesome
<ozbrk_> Still I hope this alongside option won't ruin my whole windows and accutaly I'm hoping  that Ubuntu devs have done something to make dualbooting easier
<ozbrk_> can't wait to see what's new on the system
<ozbrk_> I will start to learn front end developing
<EriC^^> cool
<Doow> TJ-: I'm not sure what a Plymouth-controlled splash screen is, but when I put nomodeset in there I usually remove 'quiet' and 'splash' at the same time. After that I press f10. First it does some logging, then it switches to more fancy logging and after that the screen goes black. A while after that, if I'm lucky, I get a mousepointer and a gui.
<ozbrk_> yah and way cooler thing is I've got a dual screen setup. You are on the bigger one now
<TJ-> Doow: I was trying to slip into the conversation subtlely some knowledge :) 'plymouth' is the tool/project that handles the init-time splash screen and any user interactions, it displays the animated dots for example. Pressing Esc sends that away so you can view the console where the kernel and init system are writing messages, which is helpful to identify problems
 * tomreyn considers EriC^^ important enough for ozbrk's large screen, too
<EriC^^> lol
<TJ-> Doow: if you've reached the mousepointer and GUI that's a good thing!
<EriC^^> ozbrk_: nice
<Doow> TJ-: aha =) Unfortunately no splash screen to dismiss.
<TJ-> Doow: right, but you know for the future without needing to ask :p
<TJ-> Doow: so do we have any more problems right now or is the installer starting to work?
<Doow> TJ-: Enabling the network stack in bios doesn't seem to actually have given me any network right now. I'll go through the same steps I did before and see if I can diagnose it.
<TJ-> Doow: OK, "lspci -nnk" to begin with
<TJ-> Doow: if it is a bcm device you'll likely need the B43 drivers; the PCI vendor:device ID at the right end of the lspci entries will tell us the exact drive required
<Doow> TJ-: lspci still doesn't show anything that looks network related. It's a suspiciously short list of items imho
<Doow> (I think identical to the image I posted before)
<TJ-> Doow: I did see some info that if it isn't BCM but RealTek (RTL) it's connected on the SPIO bus
<TJ-> Doow: same as this? https://imgur.com/a/nYKNK
<Doow> yeah
<jeremy31> TJ a SDIO Realtek
<TJ-> Doow: if it does have the RTL SDIO then we'd need to see in the lspci the Intel Atom SDIO controller which we don't
<TJ-> Doow: this is where the ACPI issue I referred to earlier might come in
<Doow> TJ-: yeah, that starts to sound likely. Do you have any idea of how to go about that?
<TJ-> Doow: usually we deal with this by adding an entry to the kernel command-line of the form acpi_osi= ... and save it in /etc/default/grub but for the installer we obviously can't do that. What we have to do is identify the value required and then you add it manually to the kernel command line when the installer boots
<TJ-> Doow: oh yes - I've written the book on this, literally! Read this to get some background but don't try to run the script or commands because we need to do that part manually
<TJ-> Doow: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Doow> TJ-: Thanks, I'll be back in a little bit =)
<luis_> holaa
<luis_> todpps son usuarops? linux
<oerheks> luis_, english only please
<TJ-> Doow: the key part is to discover the optimum setting for your system, using "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows  | sort" and use what appears to be the latest version, so you would end up adding to the kernel command-line: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX"  (note the double quotes are required as shown)
<chris26> hi. How could I export the output of commands I seeing through the command 'watch' in files?
<ioria> cristian_c, watch = ncurses , i think you can't, but i could be wrong
<chuck_> hello world
<mark_john> hi everyone
<TJ-> chris26: pipe the output of the commands through 'tee -a /tmp/watch.log' maybe?
<mark_john> hey, u wont believe
<mark_john> my graphical interface is broken so i use my linux in the terminal mode
<mark_john> ive installed ubuntu-desktop utile
<chuck_> checking out bananapi with matia
<mark_john> hey
<chris26> TJ-, that's still not working. I am getting only the final output on watch.log
<mark_john> is smne gonna answer me
<mark_john> ?
<mark_john> i think im alone here
<TJ-> chris26: how exactly are you formatting the command?
<mark_john> in the startup
<mark_john> u can type ctr+alt+f1
<chris26> TJ-, sudo watch <command> | tee -a watch.log
<mark_john> to enter boot terminal
<chuck_> ok this was fun im out seeya
<TJ-> chris26: ahh, no, you're piping the final output of watch with that, try this: "watch -n 2 sh -c 'date | tee -a /tmp/watch.log' "
<god_> Hell0
<TJ-> chris26: you need to use the pipe /inside/ the shell that watch executes
<ioria> chris26, or try with a while loop
<skinux> A guy in #nginx told me to figure out my problem myself. I'm getting white screen of death and no error log data. He mentioned doing something with /etc/proc, but I don't know what to do.
<mark_john> god_: yo
<mark_john> does someone know his disk's path, like /dev/sdb5
<skinux> That is a typical disk path, it's been my root for like the past 3 installations.
<TJ-> skinux: white screen of death where? when booting?
<skinux> Nah, in web browser, from local web server.
<TJ-> skinux: oh! well that sounds very server-specific :)
<skinux> I'm hoping someone can tell me how using /etc/proc will help troubleshoot.
<chris26> TJ-, thank you so much, that worked! :)
<god_> Partition, USB device, ssd/hard drive, local server,
<leftyfb> skinux: it won't, since there's no such thing as /etc/proc
<TJ-> skinux: there is no /etc/proc ... do you mean /proc/ which is the pseudo file-system the kernel presents so you can see/control it's internals?
<TJ-> chris26: Yay :)
<resit> selam
<leftyfb> skinux: what does nginx have to do with "the white screen of death"?
<TJ-> leftyfb: I presume tnginx isn't serving a page and yet isn't reporting an error in it's log
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> sounds like a #php issue to me
<skinux> OKay
<TJ-> skinux: is there any response from the server? have you (from the client) tried: "wget -S -O - http://server/"
<leftyfb> also could turn on debug in php
<TJ-> oh, gone! that was quick
<leftyfb> no patience that one
<resit> selam
<leftyfb> resit: can we help you with something?
<resit> where are you from turkey
<leftyfb> resit: no. resit do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Doow> TJ-: Adding those lines doesn't seem to have changed anything either (lspci still shows the same thing, rfkill doesn't list anything and pressing fn+f3 doesn't change anything either). I added acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX" after nomodeset, before the three dashes, was that the right place?
<TJ-> Doow: did you replace the XXXX with the value from your system??
<Doow> 2015, yes
<leftyfb> Doow: tried going into the bios and making sure wifi is enabled and then disabling the hotkeys to turn off the radio?
<TJ-> Doow: phew! OK, so many people enter XXXX literally.
<TJ-> leftyfb: Doow found the network was disabled in firmware earlier and enabled it
<Doow> TJ-: sorry, I'm being sloppy
<leftyfb> odd
<TJ-> Doow: it might be worth re-checking in case the firmware disabled it again!
<Doow> leftyfb: it probably was my fault, I had to disable a bunch of stuff to get grub to boot at all, so I probably did one too many....
<Doow> TJ-: good thinking
 * TJ- would like to send Acer to sit on the naughty step for all the problems they cause with their buggy firmware
<Younder> Me I needed an obscure atheros driver when my wifi didn't work
<Doow> I need to eat something, I'll be back in while
<Doow> Thanks for all the time you're putting into this.
<TJ-> Doow: try a 'factory default reset' in firmware maybe, then only change the bits required to boot S.B. off I presume)
<TJ-> Younder: right, but you actually had a network device to add a driver to :D
<AuroraAvenue> I am looking for a single player Ubuntu game for Sunday night - Which one should I play for free ?
<AuroraAvenue>                                                                           
<TJ-> AuroraAvenue: One I love is 'ping localhost' gives me hours of entertainment :P
<AuroraAvenue> How ?
<TJ-> AuroraAvenue: sorry, I was jesting... I find it addictive watching ping replies :)
<luka_33> TJ if you're into that check out tcpdump
<AuroraAvenue> OKAY ! but what game should I play ?
<TJ-> luka_33: How did you know my favorite!?
<luka_33> tcpdump "hostname" is neat to dig through
<leftyfb> AuroraAvenue: progress quest
<TJ-> luka_33: I can read libpcap output in my sleep
<geirha> nethack
<luka_33> lmfao took me a while to find that program.
<luka_33> ironically because I saw something similar in windows
<luka_33> and wanted the linux equivolent
<TJ-> luka_33: yes, tcpdump and ss are extremely useful low-level diagnostic tools
<AuroraAvenue> you're all just hackers :(
<luka_33> ss?  Not encountered that before
<luka_33> Single player game?
<TJ-> luka_33: it's the modern more capable replacement to netstat
<leftyfb> AuroraAvenue: this is a support channel.
<luka_33> Play dwarf fortress
<luka_33> it's even in the repo
<luka_33> and TJ good scheisse, I'll check it out
<AuroraAvenue> I want an arcade game , please ?
<leftyfb> AuroraAvenue: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<luka_33> Erm
<luka_33> Sorry mate, I don't actually use Ubuntu
<geirha> supertux then
<leftyfb> luka_33: why are you here if you don't run ubuntu?
<AuroraAvenue> boobs.
<leftyfb> !op | AuroraAvenue
<ubottu> AuroraAvenue: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Budgii> Question on the wifi connection.. it's wheeling constantly, but it's connected. maybe just a glitch.
<luka_33> Curiousity, helping noobs, learning stuff
<luka_33> mostly learning
<TJ-> Budgii: that sometimes happens if the DHCP lease isn't gained
<TJ-> Budgii: other times it can be if a VPN is configured to auto-connect and that isn't completing
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, please don't misuse the !op command
<luka_33> open a terminal and use wifi-menu:>
<leftyfb> Budgii: TJ-: I've seen Network Manager do that even though the connection was fine
<Budgii> Okay, strange it just went away. it's always there I swear LOL
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: oh? Got another way to report trolls to ops?
<Budgii> maybe it just needed a refresh
<TJ-> Budgii: it might be there was some follow-up IPv6 stuff going on, sometimes that can delay final completition
<Flannel> pragmaticenigma, leftyfb: it's all good.
<pragmaticenigma> you ignore them leftyfb ... they ain't got bite unless you let them
<TJ-> Budgii: if you're intrgued you can check /var/log/syslog - Network Manager is extremely verbose in there as to what it is doing
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: ok, I'll continue to use "!"op as needed then
<luka_33> If you want a weird bug, my router runs perfectly with linux; but when I boot into my teeny windows partition the router starts a reconnect loop
<luka_33> Only stops when I disable/enable the ethernet connection
<luka_33> bloody weird
<luka_33> So thanks linuxs; I guess.
<Budgii> TJ-, have read enough verbose text for the last week xD how just type in terminal `/var/log/syslog - Network Manager'?
<TJ-> Budgii: if you want to 'watch' the messages as they come in: "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<nmrp3> hi - I think my usb microphone is killing my computer's USB subsystem
<nmrp3> I have logs
<TJ-> nmrp3: sounds painful
<pragmaticenigma> nmrp3, does the computer behave when the USB audio device is removed?
<nmrp3> yea - it is - once usb crashes I can't get anything on usb to work - plugging in a new keyboard to a new usb port doesn't work
<Budgii> TJ- actually has a bunch of connections failing, but i'm not having any issues
<nmrp3> pragmaticenigma: I'm still trying to work that out, but it does seem to crash more reliably with the microphone in
<pragmaticenigma> nmrp3, that doesn't quite answer the question. if you unplug the microphone, does the computer return to a usable state?
<leguetteur>  /msg NickServ REGISTER
<pragmaticenigma> leguetteur, if you are trying to register, remove the space at the beginning of the line
<TJ-> nmrp3: does the USB audio device work in another PC? does it require external power maybe?
<Budgii> TJ-, holy moly it's erroring out a lot. still doing stuff
<TJ-> Budgii: right, so now you have clues yes?
<ExpensiveWiiW> hello
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, some error messages are normal
<nmrp3> https://pastebin.com/XRUKDEkV
<leguetteur> pragmaticenigma, thx
<ExpensiveWiiW> can I disable op-in collect data in ubuntu news recently?
<nmrp3> pragmaticenigma: No, once it is broken it remains broken until I reboot
<Budgii> CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="CupOWiFi" auth_failures=2 duration=20 reason=CONN_FAILED
<Budgii> seeing that a lot
<nmrp3> the usb microphone sometimes works fine
<nmrp3> from the log it looks like something panicks and then unregisters everything
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, WiFi is a race condition environment. if more than one device tries to talk at a time, they block each other. the protocol will try again after random time
<pragmaticenigma> nmrp3, the usb microphone doesn't support the computer entering a power save state
<Budgii> pragmaticenigma, i'll just take that as a system 'error' that I can ignore.. :)
<pragmaticenigma> nmrp3, or the USB controller doesn't support the computer entering a power save state
<pragmaticenigma> nmrp3, if it more readily happens when the USB microphone is plugged in. I would suspect it's the microphone. And the solution there is to not leave the microphone plugged in unless you are using it
<nmrp3> pragmaticenigma:  you can see from the timings of the log that I was using it and there wasn't time for the computer to head towards hibernation or suspend
<nmrp3> do you mean something else by power save?
<TJ-> nmrp3: you should ask in #ubuntu+a since it's 18.04
<nmrp3> JT: it was doing the same on 17.10
<TJ-> nmrp3: I'd rather suspect it's trying to draw too much current from the ports and the chipset is shutting down to protect itself. Best to check /var/log/kern.log
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, do you mean #ubuntu+1 ??
<ozbrk> hi guys after travelling a little around the ubuntu 17.04 I decided to remove it and install ubuntu LTS instead which I expected a lot less errors. What do you think about the new release
<pragmaticenigma> nmrp3, like TJ- mentioned since you're on 18.04 you may receive better help in #ubuntu+1 ... If the microphone has an external power supply, try hooking that up to the microphone. It is possible it's trying to draw more current than the computer is designed for
<pragmaticenigma> ozbrk, we don't know about the new release, since it hasn't been released yet.
<nmrp3> https://pastebin.com/LyRB4M9A
<nmrp3> OK thanks - I'll see if it can be powered - that's my kernel logs - looks like xhci_hcd is panicking
<cristian_c> ioria: maybe, you was talking to another user
<implite> can anyone help me with this?
<implite> https://pastebin.com/j0qtUvyW
<implite> my unity is crashing
<kostkon> implite, you could try resetting unity/compiz
<implite> sure give me the command and ill try it
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c, if it's been more than an hour or two, you might need to repeat your question to room to help refresh the topic
<slicktux> So, I've just installed ubuntu on my system and its running fine, thus far, but I'm noticing that when I do ls /dev/sd* I only get sda and sda1; is that normal for the default install of ubunutu? What happened to sda2 and 3?
<pragmaticenigma> slicktux, It depends on how the drive was formatted. It is normal to only have one partition on the drive
<kostkon> implite, dconf reset -f /org/compiz/   also  unity --reset-icons   then unity   or  setsid unity
<slicktux> pragmaticenigma: Well, yes I understand that the /boo can be mounted during boot; I was just wondering if that was default behavior for a fresh install; I just used the whole drive
<sunrunner20> brilliant.
<sunrunner20> what was the last version of ubuntu that'd actually run on ESXi?
<sunrunner20> current version just locks up after a few minutes
<implite> Kostkon it gave me process:3395 glib-gio-warning outside of valid range
<implite> when i ran unity --reset-icons
<kostkon> implite, ignore it, at least for now
<pragmaticenigma> what version of Ubuntu slicktux ?
<implite> Koston when i try unity command it fails to start job
<implite> oops
<implite> kostkon
<kostkon> implite, what about sesid unity
<kostkon> setsid unity*
<implite> no package found
<pragmaticenigma> slicktux, I only have /dev/sda1 in my Ubuntu 16.04 installation.
<implite> kk i see there is a typo
<implite> ill try setsid unity
<implite> same thing.. job failed to start
<kostkon> implite, same error?
<implite> yes
<kostkon> implite, you could try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<implite> how do i do that?
<kostkon> implite, sudo apt-get clean  and then  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<implite> ok
<bugzbunny> Hello, is anyone having issue importing music into Banshee? It's crashing here with free() invalid pointer?
<implite> ok i did it
<implite> now what restart or?
<kostkon> implite, better reboot just in case
<implite> ok
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: run it with ubuntu-bug and create a bug report
<implite> ill be back thanks!
<bugzbunny> I already created a bug report, can ubuntu-bug pick up on the bug you already created?
<bugzbunny> To send in more information?
<implite> Kostkon: its still the same thing... it just loads x and not unity
<nmrp3> ok it looks like perhaps I was plugging too many usb devices through the one usb port on the computer
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: look at man ubuntu-bug
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, nmrp3 that would likely do it
<nmrp3> I've spread them about a bit more, with the microphone on its own usb3 socket rathr than sharing a hub
<kostkon> implite, same error?
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: you can save its output to a file and append that to your bug report: ubuntu-bug --save=/tmp/banshee.txt banshee
<leftyfb> tomreyn: man ubuntu-bug shows how to add information to an exiting bug report
<implite> well i think so.. when i reboot it does not show me error but yes i think its the same
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: right, do as leftyfb says
<nmrp3> mm, now I'm getting "error: alsa-input: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_format failed: Invalid argument"
<bugzbunny> I was trying with apport with no sucess, will try with ubuntu-bug
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: it's the same application
<implite> kostkon i also installed now xfce4 just to see if it would work and when i try xfce4 command it gives me some error too
<bugzbunny> I tried --save filename, but from your description, looks like --save=filename, as far as adding to already filed bug report. I'll go over the man page again
<kostkon> implite, can you get to the login screen?
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: just: ubuntu-bug banshee
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: actually it is: apport-collect BUGID
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: sorry for the confusion
<supernovah> Whats the escape for the exit code of the last command
<supernovah> IS it $?
<implite> kostkon: with ctl+alt+f7 ? no i cant because that key command is not working in x i think
<kostkon> implite, where do you end up after a reboot?
<tomreyn> supernovah: i'm not sure what you mean by escape, but "echo $?" does return the exit code of the previously executed command
<supernovah> Well what is `$?` called
<supernovah> OIt
<implite> kostkon i have it to autologin so i goto x now... but until like 2 hours ago i was always going into unity just fine
<supernovah> It's a variable called `question mark` ?
<tomreyn> supernovah: i don't know whether it has a name
<kostkon> implite, and what happened in the meantime?
<implite> kostkon: i watched a video on youtube and then turned off computer and then this happened
<kostkon> implite, interesting
<bugzbunny> tomreyn: Yeah, was looking at taht too
<implite> kostkon is there a way i can start xfce4 ? i have installed it just to see if it would also fail but idk how to start it from commands
<bugzbunny> So reportnumber is not apportnumber but the actual bug report number
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: right
<pragmaticenigma> nmrp3, if the devices are working, you can probably ignore that error message
<kostkon> implite, what's your graphics card? also have oyu checked your logs for any other errors, including .xsession-errors.
<kostkon> implite, firstly, try a  sudo service lightdm restart
<implite> kostkon its amd laptop
<nmrp3> arecord -L to list all devices and pasted in the 'default' of that into OBS, and now it works
<supernovah> After running `sudo make install`, I presume this source code informed the operating system somehow that it exists, besides just creating a binary or symlink in `/usr/local/bin`. How does it do that and how can I determine if the system knows it is installed
<supernovah> That is after an autoconfigure script generated the makefile btw
<implite> kostkon: i turned off my autologin and then restarted and got into guest account then unity works however when i switch back to my main account it fails
<bugzbunny> Is it possible to see bug reports you submit? On bugzilla, I typically just go to 'My Bugs'
<bugzbunny> Ahh, I figured it out
<kostkon> implite, try resetting compiz and unity again, and this time also gnome with  rm -rf .gnome2/ .gnome2_private/ .config/ .gconfd/ .gconf/ .gnome/
<implite> ok what command do i run first?
<kostkon> implite, will not make a difference
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: I've not asked no questions today
<cristian_c> -not
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c, no worries... just seemed random at the time
<implite> kostkon: wowowowow you got it!!!1
<implite> hehehehe!
<kostkon> implite, nice
<implite> well its not all there yet
<implite> but let me restart
<kostkon> implite, you've lost your customisations
<implite> thats fine
<implite> ill fix it later
<implite> brb and ill let you know what has happened
<kostkon> implite, ok
<implite> restarting
<Guest34236> kostkon yes!!! you rule man! what was the last command you gave me?
<kostkon> Guest34236, this one? rm -rf .gnome2/ .gnome2_private/ .config/ .gconfd/ .gconf/ .gnome/
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> implite,
<implite> ya im going to save that one
<implite> thanks!!!! that saved me from reinstalling everything
<implite> i really didnt want to do that
<kostkon> implite, np. oh also make a note of the other two i gave you: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/   and   unity --reset-icons
<implite> it still kinda does not explain how it happened to me i think but im not bothered
<kostkon> implite, if it happens again then it surely will be a good time to start investigating it
<AdamEternal> Is there a way to get Steam to work on pre-SSE3 processors?
<TJ-> kostkon: we've been seeing that alot recently - the other day I had a user that fixed it by removing $HOME/.cache/
<AdamEternal> I'll see how that goes.
<AdamEternal> Thanks in advance.
<kostkon> TJ-, we've had some unity compiz updates coming in recently might not be a coincidence
<implite> kostkon: sure np! atleast i could use hexchat from terminal and other things. I think ill start backing up all my stuff also encase of some kind of other failures
<kostkon> implite, hint: sudo snap install hexchat (in case you are using the one from the repos) will get you the latest version  you'll have to set it up again though
<implite> whats snap??? is that replacement for apt-get?
<Kon-> a Snap is kind of like an .msi on Windows
<Kon-> You download it and it installs everything the application needs
<TJ-> implite: no! it's an alternative for self-contained applications that can't be bothered, or are unable, to integrate properly with the system libraries
<TJ-> implite: snap is a wrapper around LXD containers
<implite> Wow soooo much to learn
<implite> haha
<implite> thanks guys!
<bugzbunny> snap install everything an application needs?
<bugzbunny> Is that correct? I had assumed snap was self contained
<Moshe> I can't change sound volume from the keyboard or headset. Only from the GUI. What am I missing?
<implite> ya all the dependencies?
<bugzbunny> Okay, TJ replied and answered
<Frjd> Is it bad practice to install a .deb intended for a newer release of ubuntu? i.e from launchpad?
<Kon-> bugzbunny, it is self-contained
<luka_33> I think that's the idea
<luka_33> Normally installing something you install it's dependencies as well
<luka_33> But with snap you'd get all that in one package
<cheguacamole> implite Konversation is my favourite irc chat protocol so far. I've really whored them all and I'm a nooby too. The online manual is excellent.
<luka_33> w e e c h a t
<implite> is there something wrong with my hexchat im using now?
<luka_33> no, you're good dude
<implite> i dont understand
<luka_33> If it works for you than it works for you.
<cheguacamole> weechat is almost as hard to manage as irssi :)
<implite> lol i come from talksoup and mirc
<bugzbunny> Yeah, it solves, it should always works vs taking extra space
<luka_33> no it's not!
<luka_33> It's m i n i m a l
<implite> so hexchat is like way better
<CarlFK> anyone have any advice on setting up an anonymous ftp server?  (I used proftpd  6 years ago, not sure where my conf files are...)
<bugzbunny> CarlFK: Uh, I am trying to think what I used my torrent server
<bugzbunny> vsftpd
<bugzbunny> It's pretty light weight and pretty easy imho to setup a quick and dirty anon ftp server
<implite> hmm how do i turn on my chat logging in hexchat again however?
<bugzbunny> Should be safe for the most part if you plan to put it on the interwebs
<cheguacamole> hexchat has it's own channel
<pragmaticenigma> hey everyone, let's move these topics to the offtopic room. #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place
<implite> ill ask there then
<bob_> I have Windows 10 on a Drive 1 under C partition. I have another partition also on Drive 1 that I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 on. I installed it with a "/" mount point, When I boot my computer up, I don't get asked which OS I'd like to use, it auto boots into windows 10. How do I get presented with a choice without having to press F11 all the time for the boot menu
<cheguacamole> try /msg ALIS list *hexchat*
<Moshe> I can't change sound volume from the keyboard or headset. Only from the GUI. What am I missing?
<Frjd> Is there any potential harm in installing a .deb from launchpad intended for a newer release of Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> Frjd, yes, there is harm
<pragmaticenigma> Frjd, what are you trying to install?
<Frjd> Rofi, the version in 17.10 is 1.3 something, I tried building from source but I'm missing package 'check' and googling doesn't give me anything
<Frjd> Bionic Beaver package is version 1.5-01 which is the latest
<bugzbunny> Frjd: dependency hell
<bugzbunny> But if it doesn't rely on so much, it could get away with it
<pragmaticenigma> Frjd, Bionic Beaver will be released in the next month. Surely you can wait a little while longer for mainstream supprt?
<bob_> Anyone know?
<pragmaticenigma> bugzbunny, don't recommend that... it could have unintended consequences and really make a mess of things
<Frjd> Need my new features today :P
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Frjd> Okay, so long story short, not recommended. Do you have any idea what package this check program might be in?
<kostkon> Frjd, which one?
<pragmaticenigma> Frjd, is there something about the newest version that you are looking for?
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: okay, people might be desprate
<TJ-> Frjd: apt-cache depends -i rofo indicates the dependencies in 18.04 are much more extensive than in 17.10, so I suspect you'll have problems
<bugzbunny> I feel, they should atleast understand
<Frjd> It has icon support in the launcher
<TJ-> oops, rofi, not rofo
<bugzbunny> Instead of just NO
<tomreyn> Frjd: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=check&mode=exactfilename&suite=artful&arch=any
<kostkon> !info rofi artful
<ubottu> rofi (source: rofi): window switcher, run dialog and dmenu replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2 (artful), package size 85 kB, installed size 226 kB
<pragmaticenigma> bugzbunny, better to confirm that it is urgent than risk angering someone by making their computer unusable
<pragmaticenigma> Frjd, the icon support may only work in a new versions of the desktop environments. seems like a big risk for a visual enhancement
<Frjd> Yeah, no I'm not risking breaking my system, however I'm using the latest version of the WM so it's probably going to work if I build it from source
<Frjd> Just need to find out which `check` it needs none of those that tomreyn linked seems to fit except keyringer maybe
<pragmaticenigma> Frjd, If your comfortable building it yourself, I feel that would be a safer route
<bugzbunny> Right
<bugzbunny> Much safer
<TJ-> Frjd: ensure you can install the rofi build-depends for the 18.04 package; 'check' will be in one of those
<bugzbunny> But it might be hell if the program you are trying to compile need specific code that you don't have
<pragmaticenigma> learning experience
<Frjd> I have all those packages though
<pragmaticenigma> Frjd, the risk is that the .deb may instruct the install of a supporting library that deprecates or removes support for something in older versions of your system. You may have luck in reaching out to the developer to see if they have any recommendations
<pragmaticenigma> Frjd, on how to compile and build for the Ubuntu version you are using... may also want to check their forums
<Frjd> There are install instructions on the github page with build dependencies, I've installed all those though
<TJ-> Frjd: on 18.04 'check' is a unit test framework
<TJ-> !info check bionic
<ubottu> check (source: check): unit test framework for C. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 164 kB, installed size 387 kB
<CarlFK> bugzbunny: thanks - found https://wiki.debian.org/vsftpd  "anonymous_enable=YES"  that looks easy enough ;)
<Frjd> TJ-, thanks
<heartmeat> find tara westov
<heartmeat> @find tara westov
<leftyfb> heartmeat: can we help you with something?
<heartmeat> no - apologies, wrong tab
<leftyfb> ya think?
<CarlFK> anonymous ftp server behind nat.  trying to make it easy for people to send me files.  do I need to forward more than port 21?
<leftyfb> CarlFK: no
<TJ-> CarlFK: not if the server/client do PASV mode
<pragmaticenigma> I thought it was port mode?
<TJ-> CarlFK: netfilters generally needs conntrack ftp modules loaded too
<CarlFK> TJ-: that sounds familiar...
<TJ-> 'real' FTP uses port 21 for control and port 20 (server->client) for data; PASV mode lets the client do the PASV initialisation (client>server)
<bugzbunny> yeah
<bugzbunny> The contrack will help
<bugzbunny> The issue I've come across the most time, is the the client, I would have to readup PASV would do it?
<bugzbunny> I had issues where PASV wasn't enough, PASV sends to the clients what ports to connect to right?
<TJ-> bugzbunny: that's the idea, because the client is usually behind NAT, it can't accept incoming, so it initiates the data port connection
<CarlFK> how do I "conntrack ftp modules loaded"
<TJ-> but the NAT needs to be doing connection-tracking and allowing RELATED conections
<bugzbunny> He is running the server
<bugzbunny> So 20-21, and contract ftp should be modprobe
<bugzbunny> I don't know the module name
<CarlFK> I have this:  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING --dst 98.223.145.234 -p tcp --dport 20 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.143:20
<CarlFK> client http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tD2xrJMhS3/
<CarlFK> er, both 20 and 21
<TJ-> CarlFK: "modprobe nf_conntrack_ftp; modprobe  nf_nat_ftp"
<CarlFK> TJ-: progress!! 553 Could not create file.
<TJ-> CarlFK: that's a server permissions issue
<TJ-> CarlFK: review the server's log
<Cyber_Akuma> Would anyone be able to recommend a Ubuntu tool to scan and repair ntfs drives?
<bugzbunny> From ntfs-3g should be enough, I believe it's called ntfsfix
<bugzbunny> But I would recommend simply boot into Windows and let windows fix it
<bugzbunny> Keep in mind thought, what problem are you having? The fastboot, usually ntfs-3g mentions that in mount if that's the case
<Frjd> Building from source was successful, check in the repos was too old but since it was just unit tests I managed to go into the configure script and disable the check
 * CarlFK rages. 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<bugzbunny> vsftpd is Very Secure FTPD
 * TJ- thinks CarlFK hasn't correctly configured it :)
<TJ-> bugzbunny: refusing to write is definitely very secure
<CarlFK> where is "very easy to upload files" ftp ?p
<TJ-> hehehe
<bugzbunny> First, If I recall, I don't run vsftpd as root
<TJ-> CarlFK: the reason for the security is that FTP uses plain text protocol which reveals passwords etc
<bugzbunny> Especailly if you plan to put it on interwebs, all you have to make sure the user vsftpd is running as, is able to write to that directory
<TJ-> CarlFK: always best to use some form of encryption, FTPS (using STARTTLS or pure TLS port)
<bugzbunny> TJ-: He setting up anon ftp
<TJ-> bugzbunny: ahhh... I'd use an HTTP server for that!
<TJ-> guaranteed to work through NAt and firewalls, proxies, etc.
<bugzbunny> I never setup filesharing with HTTP
<bugzbunny> That's interesting
<Cyber_Akuma> <bugzbunny> But I would recommend simply boot into Windows and let windows fix it <--- Windows can't read the drive
<Cyber_Akuma> But ubuntu can
<bugzbunny> What do you mean Windows can't read the drive?
<bugzbunny> So you can BOOT into Windows? If that's the case, the problem is more severe than that
<bugzbunny> Is this a second drive?
<SaliorMoonLT> Hi. I have a mild issue; trying to update the BIOS (Acer Swift 1 laptop; the BIOS updates are *.exe format (only 1 file)). I have spent the last ~13hrs trying everything under the sun. GRUB/GRUB2 + syslinux (memdisk) & grub2dos & unetbootin & MultiSystem & dd & Create Disk Startup & Burn Image. No avail. Any ideas?
<Cyber_Akuma> It's an external drive
<bugzbunny> Fix it with ntfsfix, then run another scan with Windows to double check, and check smart
<SaliorMoonLT> I've been trying to boot up to FreeDOS from a USB stick.
<SaliorMoonLT> There's another laptop locally here, which has  Windows 7: Pro on it. I've debated on borrowing it to use Rufus and trying that route (to burn the image of FreeDOS to the USB stick).
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: often those exe files ar ejust zip files with a PE header, you can just unpack them, grab the actual firmware update file, put this on a usb stick formatted with a fat32 file system, reboot, enter bios, and access the bios update form there.
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: I saw that in a forum post from various year dates. That is not the case, as far as I'm aware. I tried to run it with WINE even. No avail.
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: can you point me to the .exe?
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: is the .exe a Windows executable, or a real-mode DIS exectuable?
<Cyber_Akuma> bugzbunny: Do I need to get ntfsfix from the reposotories, or is that standard?
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: Give me one moment and I'll grab the URL. This BIOS isn't exactly friendly with selecting bootable devices (secureboot and the like are disabled; UEFI only)
<tomreyn> * DOS
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: ntfs-3g should already be installed, if not, just type ntfsfix /dev/sdX
<bugzbunny> if not, then apt install ntfs-3g
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: also if you know the exact model # of the laptop this might help.
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn, TJ-: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/7211?b=1
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: okay this answers both
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: Sorry. I was trying to remember the BIOS name! I ended up just looking it up again (cleared the browser history earlier).
<Cyber_Akuma> hmm
<Cyber_Akuma> Hwo do I find out which drive it's mounted as again?
<SaliorMoonLT> You are suggesting that I simply copy the *.exe files to the USB and cross my fingers and hope I can boot to the USB and have them auto-flash (not supported AFAIK) the BIOS?
<tomreyn> TJ-: BIOS_109.exe: MS-DOS executable, COFF for MS-DOS, DJGPP go32 DOS extender
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: It can't be mounted to repair it
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: So umounted, then fdisk -l (might be better tools) to find out which disk
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: To see what's mounted, just type mount without arguments
<bugzbunny> "mount"
<Cyber_Akuma> It mounts in Ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> Just not windows
<Cyber_Akuma> It's a usb drive
<SaliorMoonLT> Cyber_Akuma: Windows is missing the USB drivers?
<bugzbunny> NO
<bugzbunny> USB DRIVE is general protocol that most OS support.. Should just work
<CarlFK> vim q: how do I remove  the # from a bunch of # comments?
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: this is your firmware blob: isflash.bin, sha256sum f23baf4112f15b5babe206d65279178627fc94d3556de9be11e36391e2fc8638, 5.5 MB (5678732 bytes), Dec 21 2017 08:10
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: First, there is Disk Management, to see if Windows see it, or diskpart if you technical incline to know what you are doing
<Cyber_Akuma> SaliorMoonLT: No, it';s just this drive
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: My entire plan was to (try) get FreeDOS to boot up from a USB thumb drive and install the BIOS update. You are saying I am able to just copy the *.exe's to the USB medium and it'll auto-boot to it (somehow)?
<CarlFK> nm - I see where I can include other .conf files
<Cyber_Akuma> Windows sees I am plugging in a drive and gives it a letter, but it can't access it, and the accesslight on the drfive stays on while it's plugged into windows
<Cyber_Akuma> local disk manager sees the drive, it's fileysstem, and it's size, but it can't read it
<Cyber_Akuma> Ubuntu is reading it just fine
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: Then, you can had possible do a scan on it, Right click -> Propertise -> Scan Disk
<Cyber_Akuma> you mean in windows?
<Cyber_Akuma> I tried a chkdsk, it either crashesor just quits
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: Yes, but ntfs-3g and Windows are different, you can't expect the same result from both
<bugzbunny> You asked, ntfsfix, if you don't know how to find the disk, then pastebin fdisk -l and mount
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: Any suggestions? I am absolutely clueless and stumped at this point (aside from possibly borrowing someone else's box real fast to create a bootable USB with FreeDOS + the updates).
<bugzbunny> If it crashes, then I would do a sfc /scannow to make sure nothing in Windows is corrupted and probably a 'dism'
<backnforth> Hi, what's a Ubuntu ppa to install samsung drivers?
<bugzbunny> But I think that's out of scope of this room
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: no. i was saying that some systems' BIOS can just access the plain firmware blob from a usb stick you provide it on, and update this way. unfortunately it doesn't seem like your bios allows for this type of upgrade. so i guess you need to resort to the "boot from dos / windows" approach.
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: tomreyn Does the firmware setup have the option to load a new firmware itself, without requiring Windows?
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: Oh. I'd stated it earlier: This (horrible) UEFI does NOT support that.
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: No.
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: sorry, must have missed you saying so.
<SaliorMoonLT> UEFI is also locked (cannot switch to legacy mode). I vaguely remember skimming about some hidden menu and flashing the UEFI to enable/disable BIOS "legacy" mode.
<SaliorMoonLT> (UEFI makes me sick.)
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: tomreyn and the included tools are all Windows not pure DOS
<amcsi> hi, in a virtual machine im trying to load gnome-session on a 17.10 ubuntu server, but it's not doing anything
<bugzbunny> It's not UEFI
<bugzbunny> It's your BIOS
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: This laptop lacks a CD-ROM drive. I have a USB at my disposal. That and the internet!
<bugzbunny> Blam them
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: UEFI is fine, it's the manufacturers locking things down that's the problem; happened with BIOS as well
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: The BIOS is what UEFI is here to replace.
<tomreyn> TJ-: indeed, all windows
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: BIOS was much easier to bypass. :)
<TJ-> These InSyde H2O firmwares are the worst
 * SaliorMoonLT sigh
<aasif> im trying to run adobe reader with read out aloud enabled on ubuntu 16.04. but it's not working. i tried getting the tts engine festival but still its not working.
<SaliorMoonLT> I just need to find a solution. It's driving me up a wall.
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: tomreyn there might be some clues to a manual update method in platform.ini
<SaliorMoonLT> This box is only running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<bugzbunny> SaliorMoonLT: NO, BIOS manfactures implenment UEFI differently
<bugzbunny> Blame the manfacturers
<bugzbunny> My bios can update from USB just fine
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: tomreyn if we can figure out the EFI shell method of upgrading, which the tooling does support
<aasif> im trying to run adobe reader with read out aloud enabled on ubuntu 16.04. but it's not working. i tried getting the tts engine festival but still its not working.
<Cyber_Akuma> bugzbunny: ok, I ran ntfsfix, was it supposed to only take a second?
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: tomreyn the firmware is based on the Tainocore EDK so it might be possible
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: That's going over my head.
<aasif> im trying to run adobe reader with read out aloud enabled on ubuntu 16.04. but it's not working. i tried getting the tts engine festival but still its not working.
<bugzbunny> Takes how long it's suppose to take, if it takes forever, then the problem is more severe
<tomreyn> TJ-: going over my head, too
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: I've ran into plenty of BIOS' that could be updated from within the BIOS itself. That's not really saying much about this issue here.
<bugzbunny> SaliorMoonLT: Same here, UEFI is irrelevant to the issue
<UbuntuServerNewU> I'm trying a new install of ubuntu server... when I select the check disk option, the screen flashes between black and white.... any idea what I should do?
<bugzbunny> But uh, TJ seems competent to give you some ideas how to di via EFI Shell
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: tomreyn 'strings isflash.bin' shows it uses Pegatron SecureFlash - Pegatron is a motherboard manufacturer
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Huh
<Cyber_Akuma> Didn't seem to do anything
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: I don't know who manufactuers this one. That doesn't sound familiar though.
<guiverc> UbuntuServerNewU, did you verify the download was flawless? (ie. verify checksum)
<Cyber_Akuma> Any ideas what else I can try since ntfsfix didn't work?
<tomreyn> TJ-: i'm not sure whot this information helps flashing the bios
<tomreyn> TJ-: (still a good find)
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: Any dmesg errors? That disk might be going dead
<bugzbunny> Is it SSD or Spin disk?
<Cyber_Akuma> It's a spin disk
<tomreyn> TJ-: here's a linux (but rpm) variant of the insyde "H2OFFT" flashing utility (mentioned oi top of platform.ini): https://github.com/chinese-opendesktop/repo-bin/tree/master/src-kmod
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: I would start trying to recover data from it, there is tools that can handle errors, I don't know of hand.. I had mess with ddrescue when I acidently deleted files on a Spin Disk.. But I am ameture
<Cyber_Akuma> the data on it isn't important, I am just trying to see if the filesystem was corrupted and fix it if it was
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: tomreyn: good find, I'll check it. I've just been looking at instructions for creating a USB device with the EFI firmware on, this look like it's correct but is based on configuring it from Windows with some Windows tools. Stripping those away looks like it needs 2 things 1) the isflash.bin renamed to FLASME.ROM and 2) an IDS.id file with entries from the platform.ini
<TJ-> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Welcome-FAQs-Knowledge-Base/How-to-flash-InsydeH2O-EFI-under-DOS-enviroment/ta-p/278406
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: Check smartctl /dev/sdX and probably do a smartclt -t /dev/sdX before you keep using it
<bugzbunny> Did dmesg throw errors?
<bugzbunny> Typically it comes up as READ errors
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Unfortunately: I am bound _ONLY_ to Linux (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS) currently.
<SaliorMoonLT> I /might/ be able to borrow Windows 7: Pro briefly.
<Cyber_Akuma> What's dmesg?
<Cyber_Akuma> It just said the ntfsfix scan finished
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: you don't need Windows is my point, those instructions just show the Windows way of creating the USB... we should be able to do the same from Linux
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: I'm trying to verify that now
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Oh. My apologies. :)
<sere> Question : how can i only report the first or second line found with this command : sensors | grep 'temp1' | cut -c 16-19
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: I'm creating a USB image here now; I can put it on my web server for you. Do you have a small USb flash 'key' to put it on?
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: 8GB flash drive (USB).
<Cyber_Akuma> bugzbunny: If that's just a SMART test, I ran SMART-test tools on windows, and it passed
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: How're you going about creating this bootable image...? Seems simpler if I just replicate it on my end.
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: I need to test it here first, so it's easier to just create the bootable image
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Okay.
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: When was the test conducted?
<Cyber_Akuma> A few minutes ago
<bugzbunny> Usually, test are not conducted often, why is not better than sorry then to tell to load gpart and creat a partition
<segersjerry> sere, It's been a long time, so I can't tell you exactly how, but I seem to remember awk being able to do that. so you would add "| awk [simple awk program]" to your command.
<bugzbunny> Precautions are very helpful
<Cyber_Akuma> what?
<tomreyn> TJ-: good luck with your approach. the rpm i pointed to contains a kernel module source code (to build phy_alloc.ko), which must be built and loaded to access the eeprom storage. it also contains a binary and a wrapper script. the wrapper script just takes two arguments, a command (such as -cr to write to cmos) and a firmware blob fielname. however, it seems to expect to also find platform.ini in the same directory.
<tomreyn> anyways, your approach will be much better if it works and the firmware will be loaded automatically if found on the usb stick during bios setup.
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: That's a big part of the issue. The USB must be tagged AND recognized as being 'bootable.'
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: "tagged"?
<SaliorMoonLT> I was manually working with GRUB2 for a while until I found out that linux16/initrd16 do not play nicely with FreeDOS / DOS 6.
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: Tagged / Recognized
<SaliorMoonLT> Using "linux /boot/memdisk" and "initrd" I was able to get the "boot" command to work; but it froze when trying to run the ISO for FreeDOS / DOS6.
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: i see. i had similar issues booting ISO files from grub when i last tried.
<SaliorMoonLT> That's when I learned that GRUB2 doesn't like DOS (even on a USB device; despite it being 'the only logical harddrive' at 0,1).
<bugzbunny> Cyber_Akuma: Type 'dmesg' or look at /var/log/kern.log
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: I thought about looking into LiLo(?), but I vaguely remember that being a huge hassle with Fedora 8!
<bugzbunny> These a Linux Kernel messages for the most part
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: isn't lilo a dead project by now? i'm only aware of grub and syslinux being used during the past couple years.
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: I am sure it is! It's been a while since I've played with Linux (I'm sure it shows, based on the old references and poor choices of ideas for solutions to this problem).
<SaliorMoonLT> GRUB2 supercedes GRUB, no?
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah, but I'm concerned that kernel module code  might not do sufficient checks before writing the firmware, leaving the system unbootable
<tomreyn> SaliorMoonLT: yes grub2 supersedes grub
<TJ-> tomreyn: SaliorMoonLT I'm trying to ensure we try a method where the tools verify the firmware and write process
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes there is this risk.
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: This $400 toy isn't supposed to become a paperweight. FreeDOS sounds like a much safer solution (if not simply taking the old Windows XP: Home disc and turning it into an installed OS on the USB). :p
<bugzbunny> What year SaliorMoonLT ?
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: This laptop? ~6mo old.
<bugzbunny> Wha? Really
<bugzbunny> You said the brand is Acer?
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: Yes.
<SaliorMoonLT> Acer Swift 1
<SaliorMoonLT> PS: The BIOS-scan finger printer doesn't work. >:)
<SaliorMoonLT> Sorry. Trackpad made me part the channel.
<bugzbunny> Ahh, it's a Laptop right? Usually those like installing stuff that wasn't shipped
<bugzbunny> Probably why it's so HARD
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: Huh?
<bugzbunny> I have HP laptop, 2 of them, that's like that
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: This shipped with Windows 10 (disgusting OS). I put Linux Fedora on it initially. Way too heavy for a 1GHz CPU. I put Ubuntu on it next.
<bugzbunny> Meaning, they ship tools that only allow to update the BIOS via Windows
<bugzbunny> I love Windows 10, but not to be offtopic for too long
<Bashing-om> SaliorMoonLT: TJ- :: Acer: Some modeles -> see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 <-  set "trust" on the Ubuntu/grub .efi files.
<SaliorMoonLT> ~20s boot time total now. It's fairly smooth. No issues with anything. Hovering at 800MB of RAM usage and 5% CPU idle.
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: Yes. The UEFI updates are for Windows-only (*.exe).
<SaliorMoonLT> Thanks, Bashing-om. Reading.
<SaliorMoonLT> Bashing-om: That seems unrelated, but thank you
<Bashing-om> SaliorMoonLT: Was a thought .. vendor lockin on Acer products .
<SaliorMoonLT> Bashing-om: That person seems to have issues with dual-booting. I'm not wanting to dual boot this limited 64GB SSD drive. ;)
<SaliorMoonLT> Finally shrunk it down to < 5GB.
#ubuntu 2019-03-11
<RtMF> bosphi: depends what you clone
<bosphi> sorry dont follow
<RtMF> bosphi: also its likely to get corrupted if its not reas=only
<RtMF> *read-
<bosphi> I want to make a copy of the entire drive as is
<RtMF> well
<RtMF> right
<RtMF> so
<RtMF> there is /dev/sd? or /dev/mapper/?, whatever the substrate/encrypted data is, and then there's the decrypted /dev/mapper/? that gets mounted
<RtMF> the decrypted device is a standard unencrypted filesystem
<RtMF> the encrypted device ia the datastore it actually lives in
<RtMF> cryptroot=/dev/foo:bar root=/dev/mapper/bar I think wouls give you encrypted volume foo w/ volume bar atop it
<RtMF> so if you dd foo its enc, same pw etc, if bar, its dec
<bosphi> you are getting a little advanced for me
<bosphi> What is the simplest way to get a 1:1 copy of a LUKS encrypted installation?
<bosphi> or is that possible...is it only possible to copy the unlocked volume
<RtMF> well, you need to at least remount the unlo ked volume read-only
<RtMF> or unmount it
<bosphi> well its the system drive
<bosphi> so is it going to be easier to backup...do a clean encrypted isntall to the new drive...and restore?
<bosphi> rather than try to clone
<RtMF> its possible but this soinds like a recipe for a lot of headache if you arent sure...I'd say do a backup either way
<RtMF> sorry, on a tiny touchscreeen
 * RtMF is without a laptop right now herself *pout*
<bosphi> Ah no worries. I don't even bother trying on a phone...even a tablet sucks
<bosphi> so in your opinion a backup retored to a clean encrypted install is best?
<bosphi> if my goal is to end up with an identical drive basically
<RtMF> well, neither sounds amazing, if you can boot from a rescue disk, and have both drives connected, then a simple dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb or whatever your drives are works. jjst make sure you copy from thw right one :)
<bosphi> do a clean isntall with same passphrase and restore backup etc
<RtMF> I'll be back soon
<bosphi> making me nervous ;) so my end goal is to have a LUKS encrypted copy of my system drive I could switch out. Whatever is the best route to do that.
<bosphi> Ive only ever encrypted with the automatic FDE process on install so am not skilled at manually manipulating much
<Apachez> dafuq, the ubuntu kernel now takes 392 megabyte... I remember the days with floppyfw where we had linux kernel + busybox + iptables + trafficshaping + scripts in below 1.44 megabyte in total...
<Deihmos> Why does Ubuntu create such a small swap space? It auto installs 2GB on a laptop with 16GB.
<leftyfb> Deihmos: with 16G of memory, you don't need swap
<Deihmos> Don’t you need it for hibernation
<leftyfb> Deihmos: maybe. I'm not sure. My laptop boots plenty fast enough for me to not deal with the garbage fire that is hiberation(in any OS)
<blackflow> Deihmos: it's a sufficiently sized default. if you want to hibernate, make it larger.
<Deihmos> Hibernation is needed for when it is on battery and sleeping. After some time it hibernates. At least that’s how it works on other OS
<leftyfb> Deihmos: I disable all that. If I'm running that low on battery, it's time to save and close things to be safe and either shut down or scramble for a power cord. Depending on what you have open and running, those applications might not open correctly regardless and you could run out of time before all of them get copied to your swap file
<bosphi> can I simply drag and drop my home folder to an external drive for a backup or does doing it via rsync or some tool do it more properly?
<leftyfb> bosphi: the latter
<bosphi> can you ELI5 why? Does it take something or some settings with it that dont happen if you drag and drop?
<leftyfb> ELI5?
<bosphi> explain like I am 5yo...im not great at linux
<bosphi> if I had a clean install and dropped a home backup folder into it would it not work properly?
<leftyfb> bosphi: rsync can preserve permissions and file types properly. Also, drag and drop will move, not copy.
<bosphi> ok sorry I meant copy and paste rather
<bosphi> so copying the file will NOT preserve those things?
<leftyfb> bosphi: depending on the OS/version of ubuntu that original home directory was from, I might recommend against copying it over a new install wholesale. You could very well run into applications (like your desktop) who's old settings aren't compatible with the new OS/version.
<leftyfb> bosphi: drag and drop will not preserve everything properly, no.
<bosphi> Yeah I am asking for the purpose of putting a backup into a clean install
<leftyfb> bosphi: cherry pick from it as needed
<bosphi> I have a luks encrypted system drive I thought I could jsut clone...but is sounds like a clean install and restoring from backup is better?
<bosphi> reading around its confusing
<leftyfb> always
<bosphi> so what files should I backup and what can I discard? and what is the best backip method?
<bosphi> I have used dd before to create bootable drives etc but never to backup...nor rsync
<leftyfb> bosphi: backup all of /home. Then cherry pick what you want from the backup to go back and use rsync to copy it back
<Bashing-om> bosphi: Something like: rsync -aiv --exclude=".*" --exclude uwn /home/sysop/ /media/sysop/store/ .
<leftyfb> uwn?
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: uwn - a working directory that I do not care to backup :)
<leftyfb> ah, personal stuff left in, got it :)
<sudo18> lo
<rwp> I just now installed Ubuntu server on a pair of 500G SSDs using a RAID 1 mirror configuration.
<rwp> At boot time the system pauses for a long time "Running /scripts/local-premount ..." "Scanning for Btrfs filesystems"
<rwp> Then more time Waiting for suspend/resume device ... Running /scripts/local-block.
<rwp> I also installed LVM on top of the mdadm software raid.
<rwp> I do not have btrfs file systems.  Is that long pause timeout there something people see routinely?  Any way to debug it and prevent it?
<rwp> It does eventually timeout and continue and boot however.
<cgi> I've a project that I would like to convert to a .deb file- it has both C++ and Python code. Any suggestions on how I should proceed?
<sudo18> rwp: you might have to recompile the kernel with btrfs toggled off
<leftyfb> sudo18: uh, no
<leftyfb> rwp: you could try deleting(moving elsewhere as a backup) /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-premount/btrfs and running sudo update-initramfs -u
<sudo18> leftyfb:  tthought it sounded cool
<Ayier> I wonder if a silent shell script could be used to execute upon install of the .deb
<Ayier> Kind of a hack
<macksting> Heya, folks. I'm gonna be installing Lubuntu 18.04.1 on my new hard drive. When I tried using it before, I could never get it to boot up twice without going through a thumb drive with a different GRUB2.
<sudo18> rwp: it looks like f you purge the btrfs-tools package then it will remove the call for that module
<Ayier> macksting, that depends on your bios
<macksting> Yeah?
<Ayier> Well, part of iy
<macksting> Hrm. Trying to remember what BIOS this is then.
<Ayier> it*
<leftyfb> macksting: when did you last try it?
<macksting> I think it turned out to have something to do with the wrong size of partition before the partition the OS was installed on.
<Ayier> Press F2 when the computer starts
<Ayier> You should use everything on one partition
<macksting> Oh.
<leftyfb> macksting: ok, then try installing to the entire drive
<Ayier> That's the easiest way
<macksting> But that, too failed at the time...
<macksting> Hrm.
<Ayier> On install, don't use a guided setup. Do a manual partition
<leftyfb> macksting: do a guided setup
<macksting> I think the manual partition's the part I must've messed up.
<Ayier> Delete it all and set to ext4, mount point "/" and bootable
<leftyfb> Ayier: or just do a guided setup which will do it properly
 * macksting shrugs.
<macksting> Well, I can afford to mess this up a few times trying to get it right.
<Ayier> Yeah, but I personally don't like extra partitions unless the bios requires it
<Ayier> Which the installer would detect
<Ayier> And swap files are a whole other can of worms
<rwp> I will try the purge of btrfs-tools and see if that avoids the problem  Thanks sudo18 and leftyfb.  I will try the suggestions and report back.
<Ayier> Have you tried boot repair macksting?
<macksting> I did. It failed utterly.
<Ayier> I see
<macksting> It's been a while, so I don't remember the nature of the failure, but it was thorough.
<macksting> I'm mostly hoping to avoid the same problem twice.
<Ayier> Then do what seems to be the most simple answer. Choose use whole disk, or guided parition
 * macksting nods.
<leftyfb> rwp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1460447/comments/19
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1460447 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot slow, "scanning for btrfs filesystems" takes 100 seconds " [High,Confirmed]
<airqualitystanda> question, accidentally $dd a VERY small iso over an 8TB external.. i know not much of the data is displaced because of the brevity of the interaction. for data recovery what is the best step to take now?
<macksting> New drive anyway. That drive was killed by a power hiccup in the snowstorm.
<Ayier> haha I've installed so many *nxix Os's that I lost count
<Ayier> Due to failed attempts
<leftyfb> airqualitystanda: your data is gone
<Ayier> Fails are a good learning opportunity though
<EriC^> airquality: how small an iso?
<airquality> arch installer
<macksting> Eh, this one seemed a little abortive in terms of learning opportunity, and the consensus seemed to be that GRUB2 was a bit crap.
<sudo18> airquality: yikes. may god have mercy on your sectors
<Ayier> haha
<EriC^> airquality: was the 8tb 1 partition or numerous?
<leftyfb> macksting: nothing is wrong with grub2
<airquality> one partition
<airquality> well, there are two ways i could have done it
<leftyfb> airquality: try testdisk and/or photorec. But more likely you've lost everything
<airquality> i may not have done dd
<EriC^> airquality: try "photorec" from the testdisk package
<airquality> it's posible that i did an fdisk /dev/sdx# and then just deleted and wrote the changes
<Ayier> Boot from a live CD and mount your disk
<airquality> i thought i was interacting with a diff disc, clearly
<EriC^> airquality: hmmm, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Ayier> hdd*
<leftyfb> Ayier: you do not need to boot a live cd/usb if the drive is external and not mounted
<Ayier> But mounting it would give insight
<airquality> @EriC^, yea i saw the TestDisk package. i also own SpinRite but wasn't sure if it was applicable
<Ayier> OH I see nvm
<sudo18> if i mounted it, i'd give it herpes
<leftyfb> sudo18: please don't
<Ayier> lol bad sudo18
<EriC^> airquality: waiting on link..
<k_sze[work]> Odd, `host -v` shows that I'm getting an answer from 127.0.0.53
<k_sze[work]> What might that be?
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: your localhost
<k_sze[work]> leftyfb, I know it's my localhost.
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: it's the dns caching in ubuntu desktop
<k_sze[work]> That's completely normal?
<airquality> @EriC^, alright one sec
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: yes, it's checking cache first
<k_sze[work]> leftyfb, does *everything* try to use the cache first? (Including SSH, curl, etc) I wonder if Firefox is still using trying to use the cache even through I have enabled DNS over HTTPS.
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: for dns lookups, yes
<Bashing-om> k_sze[work]: systemd-resolved, or more precisely the hook script /lib/systemd/system/systemd-resolved.service.d/resolvconf.conf, causes resolvconf to add 127.0.0.53 to the set of nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf.
<sudo18> leftyfb: is there any advantage to that?
<airquality> @EriC^, https://termbin.com/j1wd
<Ayier> The advantage is to skip waiting for a reply from google
<k_sze[work]> Bashing-om, I see.
<leftyfb> Ayier: or whatever dns server they happen to be using
<mattfly> upgraded to 18.04.2 and fuser is not behaving nicely
<k_sze[work]> Something in my DNS isn't working correctly, I think.
<Ayier> try curl google?
<Bashing-om> k_sze[work]: :) ... netplan for networking is a whole new ball game.
<Ayier> .com
<mattfly> https://pastebin.com/P97M5dNj
<mattfly> https://bpaste.net/show/584be3333883
<mattfly> is it apparmor?
<McBride36> hi, ubuntu 14, if i run du -hs /home/*, i see my home directory takes up 10 gb. however, if i run du -hs ~/*, nothing shows totalling 10 gb, any thoughts?
<macksting> Uh. So. Options are Erase Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and reinstall, Erase disk and install Lubuntu, or Something Else. Um. What does the second one mean?
<leftyfb> McBride36: you're missing dot files. Try running ncdu. Also, Ubuntu 14.04 will be EOL in a few months
<leftyfb> macksting: why not 18.04?
<McBride36> server will be EOL'd sooner than that :)
<hggdh> McBride36: that's because '~/*' is being resolved by the shell, not by 'du'
<Ayier> Lubuntu has a different installer. I'm not sure either
<macksting> lefty: because 18.04 isn't what is there, so it isn't what's being erased.
<macksting> Okay, so this might be a Lubuntu weirdness?
<Ayier> Not likely
<leftyfb> macksting: I mean why don't you download ubuntu 18.04 to install from scratch?
<macksting> I don't follow the question, Lefty.
<macksting> It's a pretty scratch-new DVD I'm working from.
<macksting> Of 18.04.1
<Ayier> Like I said before, I had all kinds of things that just didn't work. But if you keep at it, you will eventually get it right
<macksting> It's just being a little obtuse about what drive it's offering to erase.
<leftyfb> macksting: "erase disk and install lubuntu"
<Ayier> Maybe look at a tutorial or searching youtube. It might be easier having visual aids
<leftyfb> macksting: if you have multiple drives, shut off the computer and unplug all drives except for the one you're installing to.
<macksting> Good point.
<macksting> And yeah, good idea, that.
<McBride36> leftyfb, thanks, ncdu shows the dir thats taking up the space while ls -lash didn't
<macksting> Okay, gonna disconnect the drive that's getting ambitious.
<leftyfb> McBride36: ls -alsh WILL show all directories
<McBride36> yes
<McBride36> lash
<EriC^> airquality: try sudo mount -o offset=$((2048 * 512)) /dev/sdg /mnt
<McBride36> leftyfb, either way, ncdu looks great, thanks for the assist
<airquality> oh, interesting idea. i'll give it a shot
<airquality> returns,"mount: /home/airqualitystandards/box-of-sand: mount(2) system call failed: Structure needs cleaning.
<airquality> "
<EriC^> airquality: what filesystem did it have? xfs?
<airquality> nah, all ext4
<airquality> just a big external drive. nothing of great value was lost. it's a major annoyance.. luckily the stuff that is irreplaceable is backed up twice, some of this stuff is just tedious to get back..
<airquality> so no lost family photos haha, those are redundant, but maybe some missing celebrations of lewis hamilton :D
<macksting> Bummer.
<Ayier> I think most of us have been there. Sorry
<airquality> yea, c'est la vie. this is my buddhist test. the less i care the closer i am to enlightenment
<airquality> always look on the bright side of life (doot doot)
<Ayier> haha yes
<Ayier> Monty Pyton
<EriC^> airquality: :D
<macksting> Life is just absurd, and death's the final word, you must always face the curtain with a bow.
<mrchairman> lol, i like that song too
<EriC^> airquality: was it lvm?
<airquality> no, it was not
<plongshot> I just upgraded to ubuntu desktop 18.04 and all my winows want to open in maximized by default. Is there any way to change this?
<EriC^> airquality: seems like a kernel bug
<EriC^> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/497577/unable-to-mount-lv-mount2-system-call-failed-structure-needs-cleaning-but/497820
<airquality> i'm running testdisk over it now, and doing some reading, testdisk is finding a lot, but i need to read more of testdisks documentation before i comprehend fully. so that's what i'm working on now :)
<EriC^> airquality: type 'uname -r'
<airquality> 4.15.0-46-generic
<EriC^> airquality: testdisk can try to give all the deleted partitions, and you organize them and write the table
<airquality> so testdisk will write again things that it finds? this could be good news
<EriC^> airquality: if it had 1 partition a good guess would be it started at sector 2048
<airquality> yea, that was good reasoning
<airquality> it was unfortunate not to work
<airquality> i'm not bothered
<airquality> to be honest i'm already thinking what i'll do with 8 free TB, hee hee
<EriC^> airquality: try creating the partition using fdisk
<airquality> oh.
<EriC^> then do 'sudo blkid /dev/sdg1' and see if it mentions the filesystem
<airquality> yea. i did create it with fdisk default options
<airquality> i did fdisk n (default x 4) write.. mkfs.ext4 and that's how i setup the disk.
<airquality> so remaking the partition in the same place make it in the same place you're saying?
<EriC^> try doing the fdisk again, then type 'sudo partprobe /dev/sdg' and sudo blkid /dev/sdg1
<airquality> err, i know that i typed that stupid
<EriC^> yeah
<airquality> haha i'm so bad at text
<EriC^> no worries im bad at reading so it just works
<airquality> here we go, trying it out
<airquality> brb one moment
<airquality> there is one major positive, it's externally powered so it hasn't been powered off once after all of this
<EriC^> wb airqualitystanda , any luck?
<airqualitystanda> yea, its showing up as the right name now... but the partition still has some incorrect info on it.. i'm testdisking on it right now
<airqualitystanda> this scan looks like it will take over a day
<airqualitystanda> so i'm just letting it go
<EriC^> what do you mean by incorrect info?
<airqualitystanda> oh uh the error quote was
<EriC^> testdisk usually shows a good chunk after 2-3secs
<airqualitystanda> i always screenshot them, one sec
<EriC^> did you try sudo blkid /dev/sdg1 ?
<EriC^> or "sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sdg1"
<airqualitystanda> error mounting /dev/sdg1 at /mnt/name wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdg1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<airqualitystanda> is the exact quote i get from thunar
<macksting> The partition /dev/sda2 assigned to / starts at an offset of 3072 bytes from the minimum alignment for this disk, which may lead to very poor performance. Since you are formatting this partition, you should correct this problem now by realigning the partition, as it will be difficult to change later. To do this, go back to the main partitioning menu, delete the partition, and recreate it in the same position with the same settings.
<EriC^> airqualitystanda: can you type 'sudo parted /dev/sdg unit s print' ?
<airqualitystanda> sure, you wanna see the table?
<EriC^> yeah, please
<airqualitystanda> how should i share this?
<EriC^> airqualitystanda: paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com or use 'sudo parted .....print | nc termbin.com 9999'
<macksting> Uhhhhh. So. What's it trying to get me to do? 'Cause this means the automatic install ain't coping.
<airqualitystanda> https://termbin.com/zox3
<EriC^> macksting: it's trying to get you to align the partition so you dont lose performance
<EriC^> airqualitystanda: aha, i guess it was gpt before, right?
<airqualitystanda> guess so
<loganlee> hi guys
<macksting> It wants me to recreat it exactly as it was?
<airqualitystanda> note this was just an external drive formated to ext4 and used as a container
<airqualitystanda> was never bootable
<EriC^> airqualitystanda: i think you did infact do fdisk and stuff
<airqualitystanda> yea
<EriC^> airqualitystanda: cause it had to be gpt to use more than 2TB, and you initially had here a msdos partition table
<airqualitystanda> i think my dd option for some reason did the msdos thing
<EriC^> so you must have converted using fdisk and deleted the partition i guess
<airqualitystanda> none of my other discs are msdos, and i did all of them symmetric
<EriC^> airqualitystanda: ok i hope this works, but maybe right now it's not working cause the partition is too small
<airqualitystanda> testdisk is 02% done
<airqualitystanda> i think it's a good time for bed and a book :D
<EriC^> but hmm i dont think that'd affect other stuff
<macksting> Yup. Video tutorial or nothin', I think, 'cause this is getting weird.
<macksting> That said, how big should a Reserved BIOS boot area be? It says 1 MB, but I've screwed this part up before.
<bonafide> haloo
<EriC^> airqualitystanda: alright, as you wish
<airqualitystanda> @EriC^, thank you for your patience and assistance, people like you are why linux is so great
<willwh> hi folks, I'm running 18.04.2, latest kernel & docker, and I can't run any containers: https://gist.github.com/willwh/8492efa6673c28ace0b983595762e679
<EriC^> airquality: you could try "sudo mount -o offset=$((2048 * 4096)) /dev/sdg /mnt" in case it was using 4096bytes
<willwh> I am just about to go and downgrade Docker, and cross my fingers ;)
<EriC^> airqualitystanda: no problem
<airqualitystanda> @EriC^, it was run with the default, i'll check what that is, and run it with that. perhaps it was as you say
<loganlee> i got banned in ##linux
<willwh> a quick google search of your general chat, that doesn
<willwh> t seem surprising
<willwh> loganlee: was there something you were looking for help with?
<willwh> I'm not in the channel so I have no context
<loganlee> well
<loganlee> i was joking around a bit
<willwh> you seem young
<loganlee> no i am not young
<EriC^> is this dannylee?
<loganlee> no i am logan lee
<EriC^> oh ok
<willwh> generally off topic channels are a good idea for that kind of behaviour
<willwh> _most_ people on Freenode use IRC as a tool, not a toy
<loganlee> yeh... i made a mistake
<willwh> it's likely not a perma ban
<loganlee> hope so
<willwh> so no one else has run in to any of this docker-ce funk with the latest kernels in 18.04?
<willwh> I tried downgrading to 18.06.3~ce~3-0~ubuntu, and no lucl
<willwh> rabbit hole time I suppose :)
<oasis8> hello, what is beter 18.04 or 18.10 ???<<< first time trying ubuntu
<loganlee> ubuntu is best. i'm running lubuntu on vm
<loganlee> ubuntu is the most polished distro out there
<willwh> oasis8: I would suggest using 18.04 (it's LTS)
<willwh> loganlee: that is just incorrect
<willwh> most major distros ship with Gnome 3.x? do you mean Gnome 3 is polished :P
<willwh> although I see you said you use lubuntu, so lxde?
<loganlee> willwh, i think lubuntu is lxde yes
<willwh> I would argue, debian based stuff is pretty great, but in the Enterprise, it is basically EL7 (RHEL/CentOS/Fedora)
<willwh> selinux ftw
<loganlee> well, i'm just a desktop user so....
<acgissues> SELinux's just too annoying for daily basis office work
<willwh> roger :) I use Fedora as my daily desktop OS, and I'm very happy with it
<willwh> acgissues: haha :) http://stopdisablingselinux.com/
<willwh> I do agree though to a point - you should really `setenforce 0` and just tail the `/var/log/audit.log` and actually fix stuff
<willwh> and then `setenforce 1` again ;)
<acgissues> willwh: blame me haha
<willwh> :D hahaha
<acgissues> for servers I totally understand. but if you're a dev, with many projects, different technologies
<willwh> yeah I get it :)
<acgissues> it's also possible, just not worth it
<willwh> indeed
<willwh> it is kinda amazing tho to have the prod stack running on EL7 with selinux enforcing, I smiled a lot that day when it all worked, ahahaha
<macksting> waaaaaaaah my google fu is awful
<macksting> reserved bios boot area recommended size, is apparently not a good enough search query to find what I want.
<acgissues> main reason i use ubuntu at work is how easy it is to setup
<willwh> yeah, my personal vps is ubuntu, but beyond that is all EL7
<acgissues> oh yeah, when you manage to make it work. my first hand-off experience was dealing with a centos server, after dealing with only debian-based
<willwh> yeah, that sounds like a horrible trial by fire :)
<acgissues> i didn't even know selinux was there and got all these permission denied messages
<willwh> for example, most people didn't even know `ls -alZ` is even a thing haha
<acgissues> lost my whole morning and solved it with 3 commands
<willwh> :)
<willwh> the more you know though, right? ;)
<acgissues> not so proud of that morning >.<
<willwh> mornings like that are invaluable experience tho
<acgissues> at least now i know there are more permissions i need to check
<willwh> heh and I'd doubt you'll ever forget that
<macksting> .
<herouxma> It has been a while I came here
<herouxma> I am planning upgrading a Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04, as you know why
<herouxma> any advises on upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> herouxma: backup your data and: update-manager -c
<Ben64> oh yeah, i still have a server on 14.04 :|
<herouxma> I feel less alone.....
<masber> good afternoon, I need to run devlink command in ubuntu 16.04 however it says command not found
<masber> how can I install devlink?
<masber> I tried apt install iproute2 but didn't work
<lotuspsychje> herouxma: are you here for ubuntu support or therapy?
<herouxma> <lotuspsychje> will do that, thank you~! :)
<herouxma> lotuspsychje I need to recall my irc
<herouxma> therapy? I just said was rusty about IRC
<masber> noone?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | masber
<ubottu> masber: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<masber> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<herouxma> lotuspsychje, I was responding to Ben64 also having to migrate a 14.04
<macksting> Okay. This is... sort of an Ubuntu question. I was having a hard enough time figuring out how to install that I ended up having to look up what the recommended size for a reserved BIOS boot area is, and the result seems to be that it only comes up when dual-booting, which I'm not, but I can't seem to make the installer care about the distinction? So the first instruction is to go into my firmware settings and disable CSM? I can't find that in the CMOS S
<macksting> Anybody got any suggestions?
<herouxma> Domo Arigato lotuspsychje bye~!
<gdb> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=devlink&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any turns up no hits (that's a search on packages.ubuntu.com for a command called 'devlink')
<Ayier> Does gcloud interfere with generating my own password-protected ssh key file?
<Ayier> I created one and am trying to connect with it, but it just times-out
<Ayier> You'd think something as important and easy as this would have a document
<Ayier> Bloody google :p
<Ayier> macksting, did you use guided partitioning found in the manual partitioning section?
<Ayier> Or did you click on delete whole drive and install ubuntu
<auctus> sudo lshw -C network
<auctus> this showed earlier *-network UNCLAIMED for my ethernet
<auctus> then i installed the intel drivers and it started working
<Ayier> check rfkill list
<auctus> rebooted since, now it's unclaimed again
<Joebo77124> Hello is anyone there?
<Ayier> Hello
<auctus> Ayier: hmm, i did try switching on and off the switch before, but it says its not blocked when i check rfkill list
<auctus> hello Joebo77124
<Ayier> I see
<Joebo77124> Glad to see there's folks on here
<Joebo77124> Kdes irc is dead
<Ayier> Are you using the HWE generic drivers?
<Ayier> There's 1.4k people on this channel ha
<auctus> Ayier: HWE? it never worked when installed ubuntu 18.04, then it started working after some update, then stopped again, then i installed intel drivers today and it worked, now its not working
<Ayier> Are the drivers still installed?
<auctus> i tried installing them again... i assume theyre still installed
<auctus> i didnt uninstall them
<Ayier> You may also want to make sure your specific hardware isn't on the blacklist
<disicover> Hello,who can tell me why the moonplayer i have installed could't parsing resources？Thank you!
<Ayier> Never used moonplayer sorry
<Ayier> Try VLC?
<auctus> man this is bizarre, i rebooted again now its working
<auctus> :p
<auctus> thanks for the tips Ayier
<Ayier> haha strange. You're welcome
<Ayier> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 that's the package I was referring to
<Ayier> Just fyi
<phu7ure> Hi
<DmAsB> Hi
<disicover> Thank you Ayier!
<Ayier> You're welcome!
<FreeBoss> Guys, I'm installing software by running "sudo apt install clamav -y", but not the lastest version gets installed. What would be the best way to install the latest version?
<Ayier> github most likely
<Ayier> But it will not update by itself
<Ayier> If you use the apt install it will automatically update when the repo updates
<Ayier> Just something to take into consideration
<Ben64> FreeBoss: find a ppa for it, probably
<FreeBoss> Ayier, Ben64, I found this article https://www.clamav.net/documents/installation-on-debian-and-ubuntu-linux-distributions and it's much harder to do then "sudo apt install clamav -y". Anyway to do it easier?
<Ayier> https://www.clamav.net/
<Ayier> It might just give you a .deb file
<Ben64> FreeBoss: find a ppa for it, probably
<Ayier> here it is
<Ayier> ppa:argos66/ppa-phpclama
<FreeBoss> Ayier, what do I do with it? Is it safe?
<Ben64> !ppa | FreeBDSM
<ubottu> FreeBDSM: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ben64> ooh wrong dude
<Ayier> Yes I got the information from https://launchpad.net/~argos66/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-phpclamav
<Ben64> FreeBoss:  read that
<macksting> um.
<macksting> Why is it called FreeBDSM?
<Ayier> I think it's a he haha
<Ayier> Oh nvm I confused FreeBoss with FreeBDSM
<FreeBoss> lol
<macksting> Okay, I *MIGHT* have found a way to continue.
<macksting> Is there any reason I shouldn't install with LVM?
<FreeBoss> So it's a file provided by some user argos66? Is it safe? also this is phpclama and I need clamav
<macksting> 'Cause it literally could not fathom how to proceed without.
<Ayier> The ClamAV homepage says to use apt install clamav clamav-daemon. Are you getting an error that it isn't the right version somehow?
<Ben64> FreeBoss: why do you need clamav anyway
<FreeBoss> Ben64, I don't. I've been asked to install it. Didn't ask a question, why.
<Ayier> Some content management system (CRMs) have clamav integration
<Ben64> then install the one from the repo and be done
<FreeBoss> Ayier, are you sure? Because this instructs to install manually https://www.clamav.net/documents/installation-on-debian-and-ubuntu-linux-distributions.
<FreeBoss> The one from sudo apt install clamav -y is older
<Ben64> so
<FreeBoss> It throws a warning at some point
<FreeBoss> Ignore it?
<Ben64> yep
<FreeBoss> Thanks!
<Ben64> it's the easiest way to achieve your goal
<farsight> 淦淦淦
<FreeBoss> Is it possible to add a line of text into file with a single command (I'm writing a script). When I do "sudo echo "TCPSocket 3310" >> /etc/clamav/clamd.conf", I get:
<FreeBoss> -bash: /etc/clamav/clamd.conf: Permission denied
<FreeBoss> But when I do sudo nano /etc/clamav/clamd.conf and manually add that line it works.
<Bashing-om> FreeBoss: sudo rights do not pass the >> boundry; ya need to learn about 'tee' .
<rwp> FreeBoss, Or use sudo with a full command where the redirection is inside the shell command.  Such as: sudo sh -c 'echo "TCPSocket 3310" >> /etc/clamav/clamd.conf'
<FreeBoss> rwp, thank you, very much!
<macksting>  Well. That's progress of a sort. I've gone from an OS that won't boot twice, to an OS that won't boot once.
<rwp> You know you could also just edit the file too: sudo emacs/or/vim /etc/clamav/clamd.conf
<Ayier> lol macksting
<Ayier> So you got it to boot?
<macksting> Nope.
<Ayier> Tried boot repir again?
<macksting> I might try that next.
<Ayier> I find the best way is to manually deleta all partitions then use guided partitioning to create the new ones
<Ayier> delete*
<Ayier> Guided partitioning is inside the manual menu
<macksting> It won't get that far. Though I managed to make a *little* headway by clicking LVM?
<Ayier> What happens when you click on anything else?
<macksting> Same error as before, no matter how I try to redo the partitions. It takes me back to the manual partitioning thingy and won't let me past it even when I try to follow the instructions.
<macksting> Needless to say, this doesn't reflect the tutorials.
<Ayier> Yeah
<macksting> I assume what's actually happening is some stupid weird edge-case that has no error of its own and is being misread as an ordinary situation but which cannot be resolved to the satisfaction of the installer.
<Ayier> If all else fails I can try to setup a machine and give it you to so you can merge it. Like moving your machine to a new computer; same concept
<Ayier> Do you have secure boot?
<Ayier> How new is your computer?
<macksting> The CMOS setup says 2012, but I think it may be from 2014.
<macksting> The drive I'm trying to install to is from... prolly last year?
<CarlFK> I haven't done  a GUI install in ages - how do you get to a prompt to run fdisk or gparted?
<Ayier> From the installer press "Back" and go to the bottom to open a shell
<Ayier> You might want to use exper mode
<CarlFK>  I'm curious what happen if you try to partition / mkfs there
<Ayier> That way you can choose to have gparted
<Ayier> It will make a partition
<Ayier> Just as if you are using gparted live boot
<CarlFK> that was for macksting:  - I use the .. alternate?  whatever the text based one is
<macksting> Wheee.
<Ayier> Good idea
<macksting> I've been at it for three and a half hours with only a messed up drive or two to show for it, so... prolly not tonight.
<Ayier> I feel ya
 * macksting shoves hir imaginary glasses further up on hir nose. "Baffling."
<ilias_gr> hi all. I am running xubuntu 16.04.6. I am now considering to upgrade to 18.04.1. I would like to upgrade from scratch with a new clean installation but I already made a lot of configuration on my running system. Could you please advise about the best way to proceed with a clean installation and easy re-install any configuration I made on my present system?
<Ben64> why not just upgrade?
<ilias_gr> Ben64: Isn't better recommended a clean installation for better performance and no conflict or any missing dependencies ?
<Ben64> not really
<guiverc> ilias_gr, i would suggest listening to Ben64 over me, but if you want a semi-clean install, you could install with something-else, select no-format of partitions, and it'll take not of your installed programs, wipe your system directories then install, then re-install your prior packages (if added & available in repos).  it's an alternative I like
<ilias_gr> Ben64: If i only upgrade will the new system erase or remove automatically remove any unneeded files and older packages?
<Ben64> it'll upgrade packages that exist in the new version, remove packages that don't
<Bluewolf> Good day all. Anyone have a command that gives me the specifications on my PC (All the details on the hardware)?
<ilias_gr> Ben64: Could you please provide me an official link with advises for a safe and stable upgrade so that the system will run smoothly as it does now.
<Ben64> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<guiverc> Bluewolf, try `lshw`  (list hardware; it'll need sudo)
<ilias_gr> guiverc: In that way 18.04.1 will be installed alongside 16.04.6?
<ilias_gr> guiverc: Is there any link available explaining the whole procedure step by step?
<Bashing-om> Bluewolf: "(All the details on
<guiverc> ilias_gr, something else allows you to select whatever you want to do, what I was meaning you select your old partitions and thus replace your existing 16.04 install with the newer 18.04 install
<Bashing-om>                   the hardware" look at ' inxi' and ' dmidecode ' .
<ilias_gr> guiverc: Is it a problem that my /home is encrypted? Is it possible to keep it so that the existing configuration will suits into the new system?
<Bluewolf> guiverc: Thanks, that helps. Looking at upgrading and needed to know the details to find out its highest hardware I an upgrade to and whether ubuntu runs on it.
<Bluewolf> Bashing-om:  inxi' and ' dmidecode ' - Is that the same as `lshw`?
<guiverc> ilias_gr, i have done it with an encrypted /home partition , but I'd not want to advise anyone on it sorry; I don't have enough experience
<ilias_gr> guiverc: Is it a problem that my /home is encrypted? Is it possible to keep it so that the existing configuration will suits into the new system?
<ilias_gr> guiverc: sorry I am asking again, I was disconnected.
<Ayier> Search: Migrating ubuntu encryped home
<Ayier> paybe add new machine in there
<FreeBDSM> HEY >:{
<ilias_gr> hi again. If I choose the upgrade option from 16.04.6 to 18.04.1 using 'Software Updater' and following the instructions will my system's current configuration remain exactly the same although many of packages will be upgraded or is it possible that I will have to re-configure them?
<Rory_Scrum> hi
<Rory_Scrum> I moved my virtual box VDI file to a usb hdd, but when i try to add it, it says theres an error.  how to add it?
<Rory_Scrum> media/mystic/Space/Win10.vdi' {688f8c4a-9264-436a-9b94-1215793d4273} because a hard disk '/media/mystic/0C9029209029122E/Backup/Win10.vdi' with UUID {688f8c4a-9264-436a-9b94-1215793d4273} already exists.'
<Rory_Scrum> means i have to delete the first vdi image?   crazy
<Rory_Scrum> is anyone here at all ?
<Rory_Scrum> fuksake
<elias_a> Rory_Scrum: Please go away or adjust your attitude.
<elias_a> He went away... :)
<Strykar> I'd like to open a port on ubuntu desktop permanently, I can do this via 'sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 4950 --source $EXT_IP -j ACCEPT'  how do I make this rule persist across reboots?
<Strykar> also, can ports be opened via systemd unit files?
<guiverc> Strykar, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  (esp. Saving rules: iptables-save)  sorry I can't help with 2nd bit
<Strykar> guiverc, sweet, so just iptables-save would do it. thanks!
<pragomer> how can I replace gnome-terminal witih tilix so that open-terminal-here in nautilus still works? (ubuntu 18.04)
<efi_noob> Hello!
<guiverc> Hi efi_noob , if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (try & keep to a single line, and be patient, people who can help will when they can)
<efi_noob> I tried to install encrypted UbuntuStudio in dual boot with Windows 10 and on an efi-bios. I followed this script: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption, but the grub install failed. System seems pretty messed up. Anybody here who's firm with grub on efi?
<efi_noob> i did reboot with the help of a usb-stick and have a chroot open (but proc not working).
<efi_noob> root@ubuntu-studio:~# efibootmgr  EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<efi_noob> root@ubuntu-studio:/# grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader=ubuntu --boot-directory=/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu --recheck /dev/nvme0n1 Installing for x86_64-efi platform. /proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory
<efi_noob> Funny is: parted -l does not see my system drive at all (ssd). fdisk -l does, though.
<efi_noob> (oh, no, it doesn't. /proc not working.)
<lotuspsychje> efi_noob: easy on the enter button, patient until someone actually supports you
<efi_noob> lsblk does, though. lotuspsychje, okay! Thank you! Sorry, totally new here. Will be more patient!
<ajaxet> I'm new also to ubuntu
<ajaxet> is this the correct channel
<ajaxet> to get support
<guiverc> ajaxet, if you have a support question, please just ask it.  Try and keep it to a single line, and be patient awaiting a response, someone will respond when & if they can
<ajaxet> ok thanks guiverc
<Angs> I am using ubuntu 18.04 and run a binary that opens GUI. I'd like to pin it on the left side menu and start it with the left click on the icon on the left side dock. I start the program on the terminal and right click on the dock to add it to the favorites to pin it, however, it doesn't start when I close the program and try to start again
<Angs> does anyone know what I need to do it?
<Angs> I defined it to alacarte, it starts if I search the name on the application menu, but I can't start it from the the left side menu
<efi_noob> Angs, when you see it in the application menu: Try to right click on it and select "add to favorites" there. (With it not running.) Does that work?
<Angs> efi_noob, no
<Angs> I remember that I had similar problem, and then needed to define some run time dependencies on PATH or something. I have been using ubuntu 16.04, and has just upgraded to 18.04.
<Angs> How is this issue called, then I can google it
<efi_noob> Angs: Pls check this out: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1017298/gnome-shell-how-to-add-a-custom-favorite-app-change-favorites-path
<Angs> thanks efi_noob
<Abadahdah> Hi
<ABUHAJAAR> hi*
<Piopio> hi
<Piopio> Vi AR VORKING Tougezer
<ABUHAJAAR> yes indeed
<ABUHAJAAR> what is the Lagrange interpolation formula ?*
<Piopio> \frac{0}{20}
<Piopio> dis my grade
<Piopio> Nico ?
<ABUHAJAAR> ui
<Anticom> Hey guys. How do i properly remove a PPA alongside its key? I know for sure that i've got no packages installed of that repo anymore. I know apt-add-repository --remove gets rid of the repo itself but does it delete the key as well?
<Anticom> nvm, found it
<heller> hey
<heller> about unattended upgrades
<heller> how to make sure they are running?
<heller> at /etc/apt/apt.conf.d there is no file called 20auto-upgrades
<heller> even if unattended-upgrades is installed
<heller> but it seems to never run according to the logs
<heller> so why am i missing the nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<SteppeEable> Ubuntu 18.04 was corrupts my mdraid, when i manually created disk layout. can someone help me recover LVM2 volumes that were on top of this mdraid?
<SteppeEable> ubuntu installer*
<luma_chan> Hello, My ubuntu desktop was freezing except the mouse can move. who can help me?
<luma_chan> ubuntu 18.04
<luma_chan> anybody have met the same problem before?
<luma_chan> :( no one here
<BluesKaj> luma_chan, I have to ask the obvious, have you updated and upgraded your packages lately?
<luma_chan> packages are still lastest
<luma_chan> i enter ctrl + alt + F1~7, it does't work
<Alexander> hi all
<BluesKaj> desktop is frozen,  to reboot in an emergency, hold down the keys alt+printscreen, then do REISUB
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: what happened exactly, what are you left with now?
<Alexander> i've got an ubuntu 18.04 installed on my laptop (samsung), and can't get back/resume (black screen need forced reboot..) after a resume. I tried seveal methods modifying grub withouth success, is there someone recommend me a link ? I'mlooking in forums actually thx in advance!
<tomreyn> luma_chan: can you run this, to post some context to a pastebin? post the address here in the end:  sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <(cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline; lsb_release -ds; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; apt-cache policy;)
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: before ubuntu i had centos 7 on top of mdraid mirror. ubuntu installer loaded from the usb stick, and he didn't find any of my md devices, i continued installation to one of the disks. After reboot, ubuntu didn't seen md-devices,  i found that there are no superblocks of mdraid on partition (/de/sdb4)
<tomreyn> Alexander: please post the same as i just wrote to luma_chan, but also the output of:  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<pabed> I added this line "/dev/sdb1    /home/yourname/mydata    ext3   defaults    0    0"  in /etc/fstab after reboot it went to emergency mode
<SteppeEable> i had LVM2 on top of md-raid, i found lvm headers through hexdump and strings from the raw device
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: just to make sure we're talking about the same thing: do you mean MD RAID, as in the modern RAID implementation, or dmraid, as in the older one (mostly used for fakeraid support)?
<tomreyn> An MD RAID is managed using the "mdadm" utility.
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: hm, i think it's a mdraid (mdadm)
<tomreyn> ok
<SteppeEable> now i have virtual machine with snapshot of this raw device (through qcow2 backing device).
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: so you did a full ubuntu installation using this (details yet unknown) ubuntu installer even though it would not detect your existing (MD) software RAID?
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: yep
<tomreyn> oh i think i'm getting what you mean now. you installed to one of the disks only, assuming your data would still remain on the other disk, because it was a mirror raid.
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: yep
<tomreyn> so your expectation was that you could restore the data from the one of the two RAID devices since you only overwrote one of them, which whould have enabled you to start the old  ARRAY with missing devices
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: which installer did you use, which ubuntu version did you install?
<BluesKaj> pabed, use uuid entry in fstab, find it with, sudo blkid, in the terminal, then enter that (without quotes) instead of /dev/sdb1
<sazawal> I am using Lubuntu 18.10. I have troubles installing some packages, and it says "installed grub-efi-amd64-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit". On searching the internet I found out that I need to perform a Boot Repair. I already had troubles installing the OS because some boot files were read-only and I had to manually install grub. I want to ask what precautions have to be taken while performing Boot
<tomreyn> pabed: does /dev/sdb1 exist, does it contain an ext3 file system, does /home/yourname/ exist?
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: ubuntu server 18.04.2 . i burn it to usb stick by dd
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: the new default "server-live" server or the alternative / classic ("debian-installer" based) server installer?
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: unfortunately i don't remember. but i remember, installer was without gui
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: can you post the output of "sudo parted -ls" to the ubuntu !pastebin ?
<tomreyn> also lsblk && blkid
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: ok, let me time. by the way, i can give you access to virtual machine with the snapshot of this raw device
<Alexander> tomreyn: HI ! heres my cmmands outputs : https://pastebin.com/eQzXgnM4
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HK7TwwbP3x/
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: pay attention to sdb3 and sdb4
<SteppeEable> sdb3 - mdraid for /boot part (ext4), and sdb4 - mdraid for lvm2 pv
<tomreyn> Alexander: thanks for removing the UFW spam ;-)  do you know the exct model of this system (it usually says on the bottom / back next to "P/N" or "M/N")? can you check for a firmware upgrade?
<tomreyn> is it's NP530U3B then a newer mainboard firmware is available https://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/np530u3b
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: please stand by while i'm reviewing Alexander's logs
<Alexander> tomreyn: yes it a NP530U3B Series 5 Ultrabook  Samsung I'll look at firmware upgrzade
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: ok, no problem
<BjarneS> Hello. I dual boot win 7 and Ubuntu 18.04. I use BCD as primary bootloader which lets me select my ubuntu partition. Things were working fine a couple of weeks ago. Now if I select my Ubuntu parition all I get is a blinking cursor. I tried going into rescue GRUB mode by holding shift. Now I get the word GRUB and a blinking cursor but I can't do any
<BjarneS> thing. How do I fix this without using bootrepair?
<blackflow> tomreyn: SteppeEable: lemme see if I can jump in. something doesn't quite add up in that pastebin. mdraid devices should show as /dev/mdX . if your VG is directly on sdX devices, they're not on mdraid
<blackflow> SteppeEable: can you pastebin `cat /proc/mdstat` ?
<SteppeEable> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DNDZGdFB6M/ :)
<tomreyn> Alexander: your dmesg (kernel log from the current boot) actually looks quite good. but i assume you didn't suspend yet. can you suspend, try to restore from suspend, and when it fails, use the magic sysrq (hold altgr and print, then tap, with a 3 second interval, S, then U, then B). and when it reboots, run + post: journalctl -b -1 | grep -v UFW | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> blackflow: thanks for stepping in.
<SteppeEable> blackflow: the problem is that ubuntu installer was corrupt my mdraid
<blackflow> SteppeEable: okay so no md device is being recognize there. but your blkid shows volumegroups. So, can you now activate them and salvage data off of the LVs? Was that your original intent?
<pabed> tomreyn: yes they are exist
<pabed> BluesKaj: let me try
<BluesKaj> pabed, post your entry after you're done editing
<SteppeEable> blackflow: this volume group from ubuntu, on top of sda
<pabed> BluesKaj: yes sure
<blackflow> SteppeEable: well what is your intent with it? What exactly do you want to achieve?
<SteppeEable> blackflow: pay attantion to sdb4, this is my corrupted md-device
<blackflow> SteppeEable: okay, and?
<SteppeEable> blackflow: i had centos 7 on top of mdraid (md0: /dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3; md1: /dev/sda4,/dev/sdb4). then i installed ubuntu to /dev/sda with manually disk layout. And now i have corrupted mdraids on the /dev/sdb3,/dev/sdb4
<tomreyn> blackflow: SteppeEable's intent would seem to be to recover data from /dev/sdb4, which is a RAID device in what used to be a mirror RAID spun across a partition on sda and this one.
<blackflow> SteppeEable: tomreyn: okay so which data _exactly_ needs to be salvaged? the VG is under sda3, so I'm guessing data off of sdb4, which was part of a mirror(?)
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: those logical volumes you see now are on physical volume /dev/sda3, so they're part of the ubuntu installation you did. they aren't sourced from the raid you used to have.
<tomreyn> blackflow: that's my understanding, yes
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: i understand it :)
<blackflow> SteppeEable: in which case, what's the output of `mdadm --assemble --scan`   and after that of `cat /proc/mdstat`  ?
<SteppeEable> blackflow: sda3 and vg00 - there are related to my ubuntu. but i'm lost vg0 from my centos
<SteppeEable> blackflow: mdadm: No arrays found in config file or automatically
<blackflow> SteppeEable: now you're saying something completely different from before. I'm sorry but I have hard time understanding what you want exactly. Can you be specific please? What exactly do you want to do? Salvage data off of _previous_ RAID array, of which sdb4 was member?
<heller> so no one has ideas for my unattended question? :O
<SteppeEable> blackflow: i think the ubuntu installer deleted superblock from the /dev/sdb4
<blackflow> SteppeEable: please answer my question.
<blackflow> SteppeEable: not what you think has happened, or what you think is the solution. what exactly do you want to achieve, please.
<SteppeEable> blackflow: i want to access to my vg0 that was on /dev/sdb4
<tomreyn> heller: provide some context, please. ubuntu version, architecture, installed, how, why do you expect /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades to exist?
<heller> tomreyn: ubuntu 18 and 16 LTS, both have unattended-upgrades installed and can be used with the command (unattended-upgrades --dry-run) but seems like they both are not done automatically
<heller> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/serverguide/automatic-updates.html this states that i need to configure 20aut-upgrades
<heller> but i dont have it, and i'm not sure should it be created automatically?
<tomreyn> heller: On Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, the package update-notifier-common provides /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic . this file contains the same statements /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades used to contain in earlier ubuntu releases.
<blackflow> SteppeEable: there is no VG on sdb4 apparently and the label says it was member of RAID. So first you'd have to assemble the array and then re-scan for any VGs on the array.   What was the raid level of the array sdb4 was member of? two-disk mirror?
<heller> all i have is 20archive
<tomreyn> heller: looks like the server guide is outdated there.
<SteppeEable> blackflow: i had mdraid mirrors on top of the /dev/sda4 and /dev/sdb4
<pabed> BluesKaj: https://paste.linux.community/view/adaa1b5a
<blackflow> heller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates#Using_the_.22unattended-upgrades.22_package
<tomreyn> heller: so just install update-notifier-common, i guess
<BluesKaj> pabed, ext3?
<blackflow> SteppeEable: okay. please try this:   `mdadm --assemble /dev/md99 /dev/sdb4 missing`   and please pastebin any output, as well as output of `cat /proc/mdstat` right after that
<heller> the 16LTS does not have 10perioidic or 20auto-upgrades
<SteppeEable> blackflow: for example, please look to https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3BHSWpbqf7/ ; don't pay attention to part of vg0 headers, there not latest version
<heller> 18LTS has 10perioidic but there is nothing about unattended-upgrades
<pabed> BluesKaj: yes I use this "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1" when I wanted format disk
<blackflow> SteppeEable: please try the mdadm assemble command above
<SteppeEable> blackflow: ok, let me time
<gpn273> Hi All, I've upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10 and everytime I lock my computer, when I attempt to log back in it will fail and log me out and thus closing all of my programs. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> pabed, have you tried a reboot?
<pabed> BluesKaj: "  default 0       0 " is correct ?
<heller> blackflow: is that for 16 or 18?
<BluesKaj> pabed, I use 'O   1'
<SteppeEable> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n6hk4VSNnd/ (mdadm: /dev/sdb4 has no superblock - assembly aborted)
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | heller
<ubottu> heller: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<blackflow> heller: try the dpkg-reconfigure command in that wiki, the package will create whatever relevant config files there are.  iirc, there _Was_ some change about 20auto-upgrades, but I don't remember what was it
<heller> i tried that command
<heller> no files were generated
<tomreyn> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low unattended-upgrades
<tomreyn> Not replacing deleted config file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades
<heller> oh my bad, both are Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<BluesKaj> pabed,  '0  1' rather
<tomreyn> what i just pasted is the output i get to see on 18.04.2
<heller> tomreyn: im 100% sure that that file was never deleted
<pabed> BluesKaj: 0 0 vs 0 1?
<BluesKaj> yes
<blackflow> SteppeEable: I'm affraid the metadata is lost and it cannot be assembled any more. I'm not sure what else you can try to do. I'd generally try to look into forcing the VG activation off of sdb4, perhaps by hacking the superblocks. Ideally, you should be having backups.
<tomreyn> heller: i see. but i'd expect unattended-upgrades to place it there when it is installed
<tomreyn> heller: you could purge and reinstall the unattended-upgrades package, or install update-notifier-common
<blackflow> heller: try    apt install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" unattended-upgrades
<heller> ah after that the reconfigure worked
<heller> now both servers have the 20auto-upgrade
<heller> +s
<heller> now i just check  logs tomorrow to see if something was really done?
<blackflow> not sure if update-notifier-common is the wanted thing here. that thing pesters and annoys with popups every time it sees pending updates after `apt update`, which is diagonally opposite to unattended upgrades :)
<pabed> BluesKaj: it workes I missed "s" in defaults
<BluesKaj> pabed, check the line wit default, change it to defaults
<BluesKaj> yeah
<pabed> BluesKaj: thans alot
<BluesKaj> np
<tomreyn> blackflow: are you referring to update-notifier-common or update-notifier there?
<blackflow> tomreyn: I'm guessing the latter, then.
<tomreyn> there is also apt-config-auto-update which also does similar, based on its description
<heller> btw only ssh access, no UI
<blackflow> SteppeEable: one thing comes to mind, try creating a fresh new array with sdb4 and missing. I'm not sure, but I _think_ that should not affect contents of the array. It might also further corrupt data on it, but it's worth a shot, since you can't assemble it now anyway.
<SteppeEable> blackflow: yes, I already understood that metadata is lost, but i have lvm metadata by hexdump and strings from the raw device (/dev/sdb4). And now i'm looking help to hacking
<blackflow> SteppeEable: perhaps try this:  mdadm --create /dev/md99 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb4 missing
<tomreyn> heller: you can wait, or you can trigger the cron job manually
<blackflow> SteppeEable: then try vgscan again, see if finds the VG on /dev/md99
<blackflow> heller: howeve, I'd really advise against unattended upgrades.
<heller> hah, its a shame that daily ran 10 minutes ago
<heller> blackflow: care to explain why?
<blackflow> heller: because it only does halfa job, and I prefer chekcing changelogs of packages on the servers. It's not uncommon for even tiny updates to bork the system completely.
<blackflow> heller: halfa job beause you need to reboot on kernel and dbus updates, need to restart services when glibc and other libs linked are updated, etc....
<blackflow> (service won't autorestart on lib updates/upgrades)
<tomreyn> gpn273: do you just lock the desktop there or do you also suspend to ram?
<gpn273> tomreyn: I just lock the desktop using the power menu in the upper-right corner of the screen
<heller> or i could just blacklist them? :)
<blackflow> heller: blacklist what?
<SteppeEable> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/npdyddRKbq/ i think the main problem is offset. I compared offset with another xfs volume on top of lvm, there it's 1MB (0x00100000)
<SteppeEable> blackflow: compared with worked xfs volume*
<blackflow> SteppeEable: the position of the FS relative to LV is irrelevant. you need to detect and activate the VG on the raid member
<tomreyn> gpn273: can you save your work / close all programs, then lock and try to unlock the desktop, then press Ctrl-Alt-F3, press ctrl-alt-del there to reboot, and come back here? if ctrl-alt-F3 does not work, press and hold these: AltGr + SysRq (PrintScreen)  then, while holding them, tap these, but wait for 3 seconds in between: s u b
<tomreyn> gpn273: the goal there is to make sure the situation is properly logged to your disk before you reboot, and when you're back we can inspect those logs.
<gpn273> tomreyn: Ok, I'll report back soon
<SteppeEable> blackflow: unfortunately i'm already tried create new mdraid on the /dev/sdb4, it didn't work. next i think about skipping mdraid offset by create new dm device through 'dmsetup create' and try to pvscan
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: qyou've reached the point where you should restore from a backup
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: i didn't have backup, i thought that mdraid would protect me :)
<tomreyn> no one can protect you if you don't do the most basic thing.
<gpn273> tomreyn: I've done the steps which you've asked, how do I access the log?
<blackflow> SteppeEable: raid is NOT backup.... as you can clearly see :)
<cappe> cant get ufw to accept ftp correctly, it seems to let through the traffic but it wont list directories in ftp?
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: What you were doing here: you're migrating from a system with a stone age kernel to a somewhat current one (both having different patchsets aplied), trying to reuse storage structures created with differently versioned user space / utilities with different patchsets (soming from RHEL) than on the target system (Ubuntu 18.04 LTS), you use an installer which is unfortunately rather broken (but also didn't read up on it before doing
<tomreyn> so) and makde this installer write to disk even though it didn't seem to support what you were trying to achieve. I would not expec this to work flawlessly. And doing all this without backups is a really bad idea (as doing anything without backups really is).
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: i'm not saying this to blame you, but to put things into perspective and point out the risks you had chosen to take, this may help making different decisions next time.
<cappe> if I simply disable ufw it will work fine, the ftp server
<cappe> im behind a router with port forwarding btw
<gpn273> tomreyn: Also, which logs do you need
<cappe> I have tried all kinds of sensible rules
<tomreyn> cappe: passive ftp requires data ports to be open + forwarded, too
<cappe> yeah, that about the "active" vs passive mode. but isnt that automatic?
<tomreyn> cappe: the issues the ftp protocol has with NATs are one of the reasons why it's not really popular anymore and most people choose alternatives.
<cappe> but if I set to passive/active mode in the ftp client? will that matter?
<tomreyn> gpn273: journalctl -b1 | grep -v UFW | nc termbin.com 9999
<ilias_gr> hi all. Could please advise if it is recommended to tick 'unsupported updates (xenial-backports)' on Software&Updates?
<gpn273> tomreyn: Console reported this "Specifying boot ID or boot offset has no effect, no persistent journal was found."
<tomreyn> cappe: if both are behind NAT, neither will work without further modifications.
<cappe> guess I need another firewall to make it work?
<cappe> it works fine with it disabled
<tomreyn> ilias_gr: it is recommneded to only use supported software.
<tomreyn> cappe: i'm not feeling like debugging your double NAT + firewalling to make FTP work today.
<cappe> I guess it's something about the ufw and its configurations becuase eveyrthing works perfecly without it enabled
<cappe> ok, I will use another FW
<tomreyn> cappe: use SSH / SFTP or HTTP
<cappe> what server would u use for sftp?
<tomreyn> cappe: who is "u"?
<ilias_gr> tomreyn: if i use it will be my system kept updated for packages no longer supported from the community?
<cappe> nvm
<tomreyn> cappe: openssh-server provides an internal sftp server.
<cappe> ok
<cappe> that's a nice idea, cheers
<tomreyn> ilias_gr: maybe. it's not guaranteed.
<tomreyn> ilias_gr: actually, i read this question wrong
<tomreyn> ilias_gr: when ubuntu states that something is "unsupported", it means it is not suranteed to be supported by Canonical and the Ubuntu security team for the lifecycle of your Ubuntu release.
<ilias_gr> tomreyn: If the system provides an update for a un-supported package is it safe to be installed while this option is ticked?
<tomreyn> ilias_gr: backports are only supporte dby the community, which means they may or may not get security patches (soon or later) and other bug fixes.
<amda> hi
<amda> hola
<tomreyn> hi amda
<tomreyn> !es | amda
<ubottu> amda: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<heller> blackflow: update of gcc
<amda> hi, excuseme
<ilias_gr> tomreyn: OK. I am talking about by community unsupported packages. Not by Canonical.
<tomreyn> ilias_gr: "the system" does not provide an update, packagers so, and they do so via APT repositories (or snaps). your choise of APT repositories decides on the support (security) state of your system.
<blackflow> heller: sorry?
<amda> Hello, good people, has someone installed Tinypaw?
<amda> I have problems in the graphic part, my screen stays black
<tomreyn> ilias_gr: backports don't have a separate update channel. if you previously choose to enable backports, you should either keep it enabled so as to get potential updates and fixes, or disable it and downgrade packages to the versions available in ubuntu.
<ilias_gr> tomreyn: do I have to reboot the system to be sure if there is an update provided from backports after i enabled this option or is it enough to run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade to check it?
<tomreyn> ilias_gr: the latter
<tomreyn> amda: "tinypaw" is not an package you could install via apt or snap on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. you did not mention which Ubuntu release you are seeking support with.
<amda> It is correct, the question is if I am doing something wrong when creating the booteable with Linux Mint or I do not support my graphic or it is with other options that I have to boot.
<leftyfb> amda: neither tinypaw, nor linux mint are supported here. This is for Ubuntu support only.
<amda> ok, thank you
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: alternate installer broken? release notes advises to use alternate installer "If you require multipath, full-disk encryption, or the ability to re-using existing partitions you will want to continue to use the alternate installer "
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: are you asking whether the Ubuntu 18.04.2 alternative server installer is broken? not that i know of.
<tomreyn> the default 18.04 one has several deficits, though, as many that i would not recomend it for many use cases at this time.
<SteppeEable> tomreyn: you wrote that I used a broken installer
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: yes, that's the short form of what i wrote above
<SteppeEable> as far i understand, there are 2 installers, live and alternate?
<tomreyn> the default 18.04 server installer is not able to handle existing storage structures
<tomreyn> SteppeEable: that's correct
<tomreyn> 'live' is the default one on 18.04.
<SteppeEable> hm, don't remember that i'm seen part 'live' in iso name
<heller> blackflow: i mean i could blacklist gcc from u-u
<blackflow> heller: why gcc specifically?
<blackflow> and btw blacklisting solves nothing. the whole point was, unattended upgrades don't do the whole job of maintaining the system. so it's better not to use it at all (but do it manually, use automation like ansible if that helps, etc...), than trust a half-job to do something.
<heller> i would really like to learn more about ansible
<heller> got about 20 servers to tinker with
<XxSYDxX> why is python3 so important in ubuntu 18.10
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | XxSYDxX
<ubottu> XxSYDxX: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> XxSYDxX: python has been important in all linux distributions for the better part of 2 decades now. for discussion and non-support topics please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<o770> Hello. How do we call the versions between the LTS releases? Do they run not much tested software by default?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | heller: This channel is focused on Ubuntu desktop operating system. Please find a channel on your topic using
<ubottu> heller: This channel is focused on Ubuntu desktop operating system. Please find a channel on your topic using: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lotuspsychje> o770: non-lts or candidate releases
<heller> pragmaticenigma: yeah well, it was just something i was thinking out loud :)
<o770> lotuspsychje: OK. Do you know if the candidates use repositories of software that hasn't been as much tested as the ones on the LTS?
<lotuspsychje> o770: we usually dont take polls here and focus on ubuntu support questions, feel free to repeat in #ubuntu-discuss
<iresf> hello
<iresf> i have a usb flash and ubuntu can not format it because of this error message :
<iresf> Error wiping device: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: error: /dev/sdb: probing initialization failed: Device or resource busy
<iresf>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Reejoo> ????
<Southern_Gentlem> iresf,  is it mounted somewhere
<Reejoo> hello
<Southern_Gentlem> try the mount command to test
<o770> lotuspsychje: I didn't think my question was debatable. I thought the releases used different or equal repositories in terms of software development... Thanks anyway!
<iresf> Southern_Gentlem : Sorry, could not display all the contents of “kk”: Error when getting information for file '/media/mmc/kk/ⁿƒqlåjq5.⌡]µ': Input/output error
<Southern_Gentlem> usually media/mmc would be an sdcard
<pragmaticenigma> iresf: try renaming the device without unicode characters...
<iresf> pragmaticenigma : how to do that ?
<pragmaticenigma> iresf: How was the drive formatted before? How did you label the drive?
<iresf> startup disk creator has a bug and i used it to bootable the usb drive   pragmaticenigma
<iresf> pragmaticenigma : startup disk creator formated it
<ioria> iresf, use gparted
<BjarneS> can someone copy paste what I said earlier i've lost it in this buffer
<BjarneS> I'm going to post it on a forum
<pragmaticenigma> iresf: ioria has a good recommendation, use gparted to work with the device. Also make sure to use characters that are in the standard ASCII range (English alphabet) as not all programs understand the extended character codes
<alten> salut
<BjarneS> alten ca va
<pragmaticenigma> BjarneS: Please use English in this channel. If you would prefer to use your native language, please let us know what it is and we'd be happy to help connect you with a community
<DJ-ArcAngel> hello
<DJ-ArcAngel> is it still possible to release upgrade an ubuntu 10?
<DJ-ArcAngel> :D
<EriC^> DJ-ArcAngel: yeah
<DJ-ArcAngel> cool.. how
<EriC^> DJ-ArcAngel: you'd have to release upgrade a few times to reach a supported LTS though
<EriC^> !oldreleases
<DJ-ArcAngel> yeah.. no problem if that works
<EriC^> !eolupgrades  | DJ-ArcAngel
<ubottu> DJ-ArcAngel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DJ-ArcAngel> i changed the repo url now to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<EriC^> DJ-ArcAngel: k, type "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade"
<EriC^> wait
<EriC^> DJ-ArcAngel: first type "sudo apt-get update"
<leftyfb> DJ-ArcAngel: btw, there's no such thing as "Ubuntu 10"
<DJ-ArcAngel> sec... i'll make a new clone first
<DJ-ArcAngel> hey leftyfb
<DJ-ArcAngel> 10.04
<smokeysea> Hello All, trying to start a service on bootup using systemd. I can see in the journalctl that service is started but it doesnt continue that way. If I do systemctl start servicename it starts persistently.
<leftyfb> DJ-ArcAngel: while it is possible, it'll be a lot quicker and cleaner to just install from scratch and restore from backup
<DJ-ArcAngel> in most cases that would be true yes
<DJ-ArcAngel> not with a legacy freeradius DB with 800+ customers
<DJ-ArcAngel> of which we don't know what is active and not
<DJ-ArcAngel> doing an in place upgrade will save us weeks of work
<leftyfb> DJ-ArcAngel: I doubt it. Make sure you have a backup and plan for downtime and a fresh install. Just saying.
<DJ-ArcAngel> i am doing the in-place upgrade on a clone
<DJ-ArcAngel> so leaving the original untouched
<DJ-ArcAngel> if it works.. i can switch ip's
<DJ-ArcAngel> else.. we are fsck'ed anyway
<leftyfb> DJ-ArcAngel: it's been 9 years. I think it might be time for a fresh install anyway, don't ya think?
<pragmaticenigma> DJ-ArcAngel: ... are the users just part of the regular system users (with no shell)? (don't now a proper name)
<DJ-ArcAngel> pragmaticenigma: ofcourse not.. they are in a DB
<DJ-ArcAngel> let's not make it easy
<leftyfb> hence radius :)
<DJ-ArcAngel> :P
 * pragmaticenigma not familiar with radius
<pragmaticenigma> DJ-ArcAngel: Though if they're in a DB.... what prevents the DB from being migrated?
<DJ-ArcAngel> hav you seen the developemnt between configuration file changes
<iresf> pragmaticenigma :  has a larget number of bad entries.   not droping root directory .
<DJ-ArcAngel> in the last 10 years?
<DJ-ArcAngel> the new radius has different interface.. different conf files... diff conf dir
<DJ-ArcAngel> etc
<leftyfb> DJ-ArcAngel: which is why I say the upgrade isn't going to go as clean as you think
<DJ-ArcAngel> i suspect as much
<DJ-ArcAngel> but i want to try first
<leftyfb> DJ-ArcAngel: the upgrade isn't going to keep your old version of packages
<DJ-ArcAngel> who knows.. we are lucky
<DJ-ArcAngel> but i fear the worst
<DJ-ArcAngel> brb.. smoke
<pragmaticenigma> DJ-ArcAngel: for such a large time span, I'd start fresh, and find a way to have users migrate over
<Exterminador> stupid question: I have a VPS. I was wondering if I can assign a specific IP address from a /64 IPv6 block to a specific user
<Exterminador> so the user couldn't bind any process (specifically the bots that will run) to any other address
<charlie-friend> hello
<EriC^> hi
<gigirock> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7820HQ CPU @ 2.90GHz (2,90GHz) • Memory: 7,9 GiB Total (5,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 556,4 GiB / 603,9 GiB (47,4 GiB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Quadro M1200, Intel(R) HD Graphics 630 • Uptime: 3d 5h 27m 34s
<leftyfb> gigirock: please don't
<leftyfb> Exterminador: maybe look into putting that user in their own lxd container?
<charlie-friend> REGISTER
<nils_> I'm having trouble with getting netplan to rename a device, I want to rename enp0s3 to eth0, according to the documentation matching an interface name should be possible. This is my config: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3gMGsGpTDb/ I can't match on macaddress since this is subject to change.
<OerHeks> nils_, how did you switch back to previous interface naming?
<charlie-friend> HELLO
<charlie-friend> how do I register?!
<leftyfb> nils_: https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/mini-howtos/change-default-network-name-ens33-to-old-eth0-on-ubuntu-16-04.html
<leftyfb> !register | charlie-friend
<ubottu> charlie-friend: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<JimBuntu> or... https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<OerHeks> leftyfb +1 >> "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<nils_> OerHeks, that's not a possibility, I'm building an image that has to match a certain kernel cmdline.
<OerHeks> nils_,  oke, then stick to the new naming
<charlie-friend> i have registered
<charlie-friend> how do i connect?
<Exterminador> leftyfb: something like this: https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/introduction/ ?
<pragmaticenigma> !register | charlie-friend
<ubottu> charlie-friend: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<felco_> hi, I trying to get i386 arch enabled in the bionic, but the dpkg --add.. i386 seems to have no effect, is there anything I don't know about 32 bit multiarch??
<leftyfb> Exterminador: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html.en
<nils_> I might just do it with networkd directly.
<OerHeks> felco_, did you run updates after that?
<charlie-friend> I am locked out of ubuntu, when I boot I get error message in BIOS with command line (initramfs)
<felco_> OerHeks yeah, apt update
<Exterminador> leftyfb: I'm going to try it out in my laptop to learn a bit. thanks for the pointers :)
<charlie-friend> hello
<charlie-friend> im locked out of ubuntu
<Exterminador> just wondering.. should I use directory or zfs?
<Exterminador> as the container backend..
<DJ-ArcAngel> directory
<DJ-ArcAngel> unless you already have zfs
<blackflow> Exterminador: zfs would require you to already have an existing pool for them, in which case, it's definitely a benefit for the containers
<Exterminador> I don't think I have anything like that.. I was wondering if there's something like a container root..
<charlie-friend_> Hello
<airquality> good morrow, urist
<charlie-friend_> I am locked out of uni tu
<charlie-friend_> Ubuntu
<charlie-friend_> Please help!
<airquality> oh man, if your disk isn't encrypted, should be fine tho.
<DJ-ArcAngel> charlie-friend_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/732060/im-stuck-at-grub-menu-and-cant-boot-to-ubuntu
<Exterminador> Q: should I answer yes to `use LXD clustering`?
<charlie-friend_> I get the command line (initramfs)
<blackflow> charlie-friend_: locked how exactly?
<DJ-ArcAngel> Exterminador: not unless you have more lxc servers
<EriC^> airquality: hey! any luck?
<charlie-friend__> this is what I see;
<Exterminador> oh. so, this is only to that. so for one lxc server (in this specific machine) I should answer no? I suppose one lxc server can have lots of containers?
<adrian_1908> right, answer "no".
<airquality> @EriC^, it's at... 85%, took a sick day today for unrelated reasons so i'm installing linux on some netbooks ihave and monitoring the progress. it's found a lot!
<airquality> in the mean time i'm reading TestDisk articles so i don't make any silly mistakes
<EriC^> airquality: ah cool
<charlie-friend__> BusyBox v1.27.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.27.2-2ubuntu3.1) built-in shell (ash)
<Exterminador> what's a storage pool? o.O
<charlie-friend__> enter help for a list of built in commands
<charlie-friend__> (initramfs)
<EriC^> airquality: i dont know if you'll find any useful info but ive written a site about datarecovery it might have useful stuff for you http://pchelp.site/topics/how-to-recover-after-formatting
<DJ-ArcAngel> Exterminador: answer no.. yes
<airquality> well, i love reading manuals. i don't really use arch anymore but i still follow their philosophies, hehe. rtfm.
<EriC^> :)
<charlie-friend__> please someone help!
<airquality> hi charlie-friend__
<charlie-friend__> hello :)
<leftyfb> charlie-friend__: you were given a link to follow. Please go read it
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/732060/im-stuck-at-grub-menu-and-cant-boot-to-ubuntu
<OerHeks> a few steps, and easy to do
<charlie-friend__> thank you
<airquality> is Ctrl+Shift+S specific to xfce4-terminal or is it a common shortcut (for setting terminal title names)
<charlie-friend__> OerHeks after second command it just says syntax error: unexpected "("
<charlie-friend__> also i get passed the grub menu
<charlie-friend__> I hit elementary amd then get the BusyBox v1.27.2 etc and (initramfs)
<DJ-ArcAngel> seems like someone has been editting grub.cfg manually
<DJ-ArcAngel> charlie-friend__: can you mount a live cd?
<DJ-ArcAngel> charlie-friend__: if so.. mount live cd.. boot into rescue... and re-run grub-install
<charlie-friend__> yes i have elementary on a USB
<OerHeks> Elementary ? .. why did you join ubuntu, as they have their own channel here on #freenode? #elementary
<DJ-ArcAngel> charlie-friend__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<leftyfb> !elementary | charlie-friend__
<ubottu> charlie-friend__: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<charlie-friend__> ok thanks
<leftyfb> airquality: looks like it's only an xfce4-terminal thing
<qwebirc79081> Hi, i have a question on netplan.
<leftyfb> !ask | qwebirc79081
<ubottu> qwebirc79081: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eraserpencil2> i messed up and i have kernel panic everytime i try to boot into 16.04. I tried to chroot into my ssd with a bootable usb but I get segfault. someone guide me on a fix?
<qwebirc79081> i debootstrap new VM via PXE and create netplan yaml, after i restart VM NIC config is lost till a add netplan apply
<qwebirc79081> is there a better solution than adding @reboot /usr/sbin/netplan apply   to cron ?
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: does "dmesg" while in the live environment tell you anything about the drive? I/O errors?
<eraserpencil2> let me try and get back to you
<leftyfb> qwebirc79081: I would see if you can find out what exactly "netplan apply" does and do that after your yaml creation.
<DJ-ArcAngel> ok.. giving up on the 10.04 upgrade
<DJ-ArcAngel> fsck that
<qwebirc79081> @leftyfb yaml is created during debootstrap via python, and before VM reboots i apply
<qwebirc79081> no cfg in old path /etc/network7interfaces
<compdoc> ./etc/network/interfaces   isnt a path, its a file
<programmerq> ubuntu 18.04 desktop. Is there a way to take an arbitrary webpage and treat it like an application? Some electron apps don't seem to have snaps or apt packages that I can find. It'd be nice to have those in their own window instead of as a tab in a chrome window.
<leftyfb> qwebirc79081: chroot into the target and run netplan apply
<eraserpencil2> leftyfb: im not sure what to lookout for, but i have https://termbin.com/xoi6 if you could help me look through it
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: mount the drive and try to chroot to it and then check dmesg for errors
<Nibblyn> Nvidia proprietary GPU Drivers seem to be broken in standard repository after updating. API mismatch: the client has the version 390.116, but this kernel module has the version 390.77. Is this a known bug?
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: your ubuntu version please?
<Nibblyn> lotuspsychje:  18.04
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: system up to date also?
<Nibblyn> lotuspsychje:  yes, everything in perfect order
<eldereko> can anyone help me with a boot issue on a clean install of 18.10 server... ive installed on mdraid + lvm + btrfs and after successfull install and reboot i get "lvmid disk not found, entering grub rescue"
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 384 kB, installed size 1074 kB
<Exterminador> LXD seems way too complicated. I need to study it more
<leftyfb> Exterminador: it's really not
<leftyfb> Exterminador: lxc launch ubuntu:18.04 <name>
<leftyfb> Exterminador: then lxc exec <name> "/bin/bash" #to login as root then setup network/ssh/users/whatever
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: is your driver currently in use?
<tomreyn> eldereko: either chroot to the installation from the booted live / installer iso, install pending updates and ensure everything is configured correctly from there, or reinstall using the alternate server installer
<Nibblyn> lotuspsychje:  nvidia drivers purged and reinstalled again (graphically, same as sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall). I can probably fix by using the "official" repo from lauchpad.
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: wait, lets test first whats happening
<eldereko> tomreyn, thanks. i did install from the alternate installer, and chrooting in everything is up to date, update-grub and grub-install show no errors... but same issue everytime i try to boot
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: maybe you found an interesting bug
<tomreyn> eldereko: is secureboot enabled?
<Nibblyn> lotuspsychje: nvidia-smi -> Failed to initialize NVML: Driver/library version mismatch.
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: ubuntu-drivers list gives you only 390?
<eraserpencil2> leftyfb: segfault at 0 ip .....error 14 in bash
<eraserpencil2> would you prefer the entire dmesg?
<eldereko> tomreyn im not too familiar with secureboot, but its using bios boot and gpt not uefi, so i dont think applies?
<Nibblyn> lotuspsychje: yes. nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: your current kernel is 4.15 or 4.18?
<tomreyn> eldereko: correct. do you know whether grub can boot off btrfs?
<Nibblyn> lotuspsychje: switching to https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa. uname: 4.15.0-46-generic
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: do you have another drive you can plug in to try to mount/chroot?
<eldereko> tomreyn i beleive it can according to the grub2 docs, and i do see it loading the btrfs module in grub.cfg... also, this happens when i put /boot on a separate partition in the lvm+mdraid with ext4 fs
<tomreyn> eldereko: it seems like this is generally possible. also the error message is about lvm, not the file system, so that was misled.
<eraserpencil2> i can install one i guess
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: just to see if it's an issue with the drive or not
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: also, define "I messed up"
<eraserpencil2> im not sure... might have been because I removed some linux-headers...
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: wich graphics card chipset is this?
<tomreyn> eldereko: can you chroot into the system, then post fstab, blkid, lsblk, dmsetup ls, mdstat ?
<eraserpencil2> apart from that, I might have changed my glibc.
<eraserpencil2> which i later read might kill my installation. could that be it?
<Nibblyn> lotuspsychje: geforce 1080
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: probably just quicker to reinstall, maybe with 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: yeah its reccomended to use the ubuntu graphics ppa on GTX cards, but still would have been helping to !bug your issue
<eraserpencil2> I can still copy out the files in my drive right?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: how did this happen?
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: as long as you can mount it, sure. Or restore from your backups?
<eraserpencil2> tomreyn: how did what happen?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: 'changing' glibc
<Nibblyn> lotuspsychje: you mean filling a bug report on launchpad?
<eraserpencil2> i was reading somewhere a new glibc would fix a compilation error i was having...should have researched more on that fix than to be hasty...
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: the reason i'm asking is to help oyu understand which change you made that was unsupported so you'll not do it in the future. if that's something which seems relevant to you.
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: so how did you get the newer glibc then?
<eraserpencil2> building from source
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: i see. well, i assume you read that replacing glibc is not something you should do by now. it's good that you experiment with building software yourself but some very basic system parts should not be replaced, and this is one of them.
<tomreyn> generally replacing software in ubuntu by other versions makes this software and all effects using it has on other parts of the system unsupportable here
<tomreyn> so be very careful there.
<eldereko> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/bqWBUt5F
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: ugh, compiled your own glibc? Wipe and reinstall.
<qwebirc79081> @leftyfb i'll try that
<eraserpencil2> yea.. starting to learn that all things new and shiny is necessarily good and that the repo has older versions for a reason. Also starting to learn whats system-critical
<tomreyn> eldereko: nice output, just we prefer paste.ubuntu.com here (see /topic). could oyu also add pvs, vgs, lvs - sorry...
<leftyfb> eraserpencil2: it's ok, I ran into the same issue with redhat 9 back in the day. Took me some years before learning exactly the damage I had caused.
<tomreyn> eldereko: also note that your raid is currently resynching. maybe you should wait for this to complete.
<lotuspsychje> Nibblyn: yes
<eldereko> tomreyn ah sorry i will remember paste.ubuntu next time... i added the vgs/pvs/lvs output
<tomreyn> eldereko: where did you add these?
<eraserpencil2> just a question. Where is an adviseable directory for source code? /usr/lib/src?
<tomreyn> eldereko: got it
<eldereko> yeah i just noticed it was resyncing too, not sure why as its a clean install
<blackflow> eraserpencil2: the gentoo linux distribution might be a good choice if you want to learn how components interact and how you can exchange them.
<tomreyn> eldereko: i think this is the inital sync of a mirror raid.
<tomreyn> eldereko: your partitioning is weird. why would you join PVs backed by different types of software RAIDs to the same volume group?
<tomreyn> s/types/levels/
<eraserpencil2> blackflow: yea...those are a tad beyond me atm...
<tomreyn> eldereko: ...even more so when those are backed by (partially) the same  physical storages.
<plongshot> Does anyone know if there's a way to set the default behavior for windows in 18.04?
<leftyfb> plongshot: in what sense?
<eldereko> tomreyn its bc the disks are different sizes and i made partitions of the smallest disk size to raid in order to get the most space... if your familiar with synology's hybrid raid approach it makes more sense
<tomreyn> bc=before christ?
<eldereko> haha because, sorry
<eldereko> basically you partition the disks into smaller chunks evenly across disks, then join the raided chunks together via lvm, better explanation here https://serverfault.com/questions/272776/how-to-do-the-equivalent-of-synology-hybrid-raid-on-linux-myself
<tomreyn> eldereko: you're also increasing the likelyness to loose data this way, but we don't need to discuss it if you're made up your head on this already.
<plongshot> Windows always open in full / maximized mode and i really need to find a way to change that. Before the upgrade my system was not like that.
<tomreyn> eldereko: i recommend you replace the paths in fstab by UUIDs
<plongshot> leftyfb: sorry, just saw that. Windows always open in full / maximized mode and i really need to find a way to change that. Before the upgrade my system was not like that.
<tomreyn> eldereko: also i seem to recall that grub booting off btrfs subvolumes isn't supported / is broken
<leftyfb> plongshot: I don't have that issue with a fresh install of 18.04 using gnome shell
<plongshot> leftyfb: Is there an option (gnome shell)? I just ran the upgrade from the command line of my old system (network upgragrade).  Don't know if I have gnome shell or something else.  Just when I launch an application it launchaes witht the window maximized and I can't stand that. Even if I resize the window then close / reopen the program it still opens in maximized mode.
<eldereko> tomreyn ubuntu makes the subvols during the install by default, i beleive it is transparent to grub... but ive also tried it with grub on its own lv with ext4 and i get the same error when booting
<leftyfb> plongshot: if you upgraded from 16.04, then you probably still have. I'm not sure about Unity as I never used it.
<plongshot> oh
<plongshot> ok
<eldereko> and also without subvols at all... this is unfortuntealy my 4th clean install with different configs all with the same grub error :(
<lordcirth> plongshot, iirc a 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade leaves Unity in place, yeah
<lotuspsychje> yep, should be choosable at login
<plongshot> I remember seing some output about "wayland" something; than, when I saw it, I thought was referring to the desktop environment.
<OerHeks> dconf  org.gnome.mutter auto-maximize false >>>  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1074678/gnome-terminal-always-opens-maximised
<tomreyn> leftyfb + blackflow: ^ do you happen to know by bios booting 18.10 off a btrfs / (no separate /boot) on top of LVM2 on top of mdadm (PV mixing different RAID level MD RAID arrays) on top of partitions on top of 3 disks with msdos partition tables, installed via alternative server installer (d-i) would fail?
<plongshot> OerHeks: This could work for me? Can it work for all the windows globally or just gnome terminal?
<tomreyn> that's eldereko's setup
<OerHeks> that setting is global, i guess
<tomreyn> https://pastebin.com/raw/bqWBUt5F
<plongshot> OerHeks: appreciate it thx
<tomreyn> ...fails with lvmid not found
<tomreyn> dropping to grub CLI
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I don't. I have little experience with LVM.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I would take it one step at a time. Install ubuntu(not 18.10) with just RAID. See if it works. Then install Ubuntu with just LVM. See if tht works.
<tomreyn> yes, less complexity would be my suggestion, too.
<eldereko> yeah, agreed its definitely a complex setup... ive done it similar with another box, only difference being dos vs gpt labels (smaller disks) without issues/modification so thought i was just missing something small
<eldereko> the grub rescue console does appear to see all the disks and md though
<plongshot> OerHeks: Works now. Thx
<tomreyn> eldereko: i suspect that grub is having trouble finding the / file system since it is backed by three PVs, not just one.
<tomreyn> and a btrfs subvolume might add to the confusion
<OerHeks> plongshot, have fun!
<leftyfb> eldereko: I would also suggest a separate /boot for such configurations
<leftyfb> eldereko: keep /boot simple.
<tomreyn> yes, it will likely work then
<aqd> hm found it. it's mounted under /mnt so everything i deleted went to /mnt/.Trash-1000, but not visible from my trash can
<tomreyn> or at least get you to initrd ;)
<eldereko> yeah initially i had a separate /boot on the vg using ext4, it had the same issue i moved it to btrfs under root just to see if it made a difference
<tomreyn> eldereko: also, i'd recommend using LTS releases for servers, and for complex installations.
<eldereko> tomreyn gotcha, i will definitely switch for my next attempt, thanks
<tomreyn> eldereko: non LTS releases don't usually get more than an initial ISO release, and no minor version upgrades.
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04.2 installers will be newer and have more fixes than the 18.10 iso you used.
<tomreyn> but do stick to the alternate installer.
<eldereko> good to know... i also tried this with debian and achieved the same error, just an interesting fact
<tomreyn> if you feel like spending more time on determining the root cause, to report a bug on it, that'd be nice.
<eldereko> yeah i am actually really curious about this issue, even though im sure is not the normal use case... wheres the best place to report this issue/bug?
<tomreyn> eldereko: on the bug tracker of the OS you reproduced it on.
<tomreyn> eldereko: ubuntu uses launchpad. from the chroot you can run: ubuntu-bug grub2-common
<eldereko> tomreyn oh wow, awesome command, thanks!
<tomreyn> alternatively (if this breaks, but be sure to read the output before you give up), file a bug directly on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+filebug
<tomreyn> eldereko: ^
<eldereko> also thanks for all your help tomreyn and leftyfb much appreciated
<tomreyn> yw
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<qwebirc46863> Afternoon all, was wondering if somebody could help me with Netplan? I'm spinning up a VM on Azure with multiple DHCP IPs per NIC for use in a Kubernetes Cluster. Netplan is detecting the Primary IP but cannot see any additional IPs. How do I configure netplan to get all secondary IPs?
<tomreyn> qwebirc46863: please /join #ubuntu-server and repeat your question there.
<qwebirc46863> Thanks @tomreyn
<tomreyn> also consider using a proper IRC client, setting an individual nickname
<Guest67> hi
<tomreyn> see above
<eraserpencil2> tomreyn: Hey, do you know if this is correct? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: it is syntactically correct. does this make sense on your system? i would not know.
<eraserpencil2> sure
<eraserpencil2> thanks
<blackflow> tomreyn: uh, that sounds like a joke: BTRFS on LVM on MDADM.  I think it fails because initramfs hooks maybe aren't expecting to run btrfs device scan after lvm after mdadm. that's a total waste of btrfs.
<blackflow> btrfs _is_ a volume manager with raid level capabilities for extents
<tgm4883> if btrfs is anything like ZFS, it's explicitly not recommended to run on RAID
<blackflow> tgm4883: and it is, and it's not (recommended)
<whislock> It is meant to be run directly on disks, afaik.
<blackflow> yup
<blackflow> or atop of partitions, but not atop of any raid or volume manager
<Diezel> Anyone know how to scale the Chrome interface on a 4k display and i3. In gnome it's fine, in i3 really small...
<OerHeks> for i3 i don't know, for gnome there is gnome-tweak tool that can do scaling for fonts, menu and such
<Diezel> OerHeks: yes, thanks. I'm aware of that. In gnome it's fine. But on a 15" 4k display it's really small. Tried GDK_SCALE etc. Everything else I've managed to get proper except Chrome
<ioria> Diezel, no idea in i3, already tried   google-chrome-stable --force-device-scale-factor=n ?
<kantlivelong> anyone here know how to make policykit work with sssd?? specifically the isInGroup() function for rules
<tomreyn> blackflow, tgm4883, whislock: thanks for your replies. eldereko, who brought this up originally, is no longer around. but i learnt from this, too.
<daemonick> hi guys
<daemonick> and ladies
<daemonick> and bots
<Diezel> ioria: Thank you! Works like a charm!
<ioria> Diezel, ok
<daemonick> is virtual reality the next step in OS?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | daemonick
<ubottu> daemonick: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<daemonick> ubottu, r u a bot?
<ubottu> daemonick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daemonick> which topics we discuss here?
<lotuspsychje> !support | daemonick
<ubottu> daemonick: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<daemonick> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<daemonick> can we talk about xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> daemonick: yes, in #ubuntu-discuss
<whislock> Please read the channel topic.
<daemonick> ok c ya laters
<whislock> daemonick: Support questions here. General discussion in #ubuntu-discuss.
<lotuspsychje> daemonick: type /join #ubuntu-discuss in your irc client
<saraf> I'm on 16.04 desktop - I remove items from the launcher for apps I do not need, I add some that I do need with 'Lock to launcher' ... but on reboot, the Launcher is reset back again to default, and my changes are lost.
<saraf> Is there some file that has the wrong access permissions, perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> saraf: did you install ubuntu or are you in a liveusb?
<saraf> installed
<lotuspsychje> saraf: fresh install? did it work before?
<saraf> worked before - but do not know the point in time after the regression.
<saraf> It is in a VirtualBox VM
<blackflow> saraf: are you by accident booting off of a previous snapshot?
<saraf> nopes
<saraf> I log in and do my work - and that stuff is saved alright when I look at it on next login
<lotuspsychje> saraf: system up to date?
<saraf> I'm doing a grep -R "Amazon" in my home directory .config to find the file where those Icons are coming from ... no dice.
<saraf> yup ... do update/upgrades regularly
<evenflowz> hi, im trying to use ~/.ssh/environment to forward env vars through ssh, when i do this to a linux machine with PermitUserEnvironment = yes (in sshd_conf) it works but on a docker container with the same config it doesnt work and i can see my variable being ignored in output of ssh -vvv:      'debug3: Ignored env CCINFRA_DIR'     anyone has any idea?
<sietrin> hallo
<lotuspsychje> welcome sietrin
<ryahi_skaprinav> hello lotuspsychje
<ryahi_skaprinav> I want to create a shortcut such that a my text editor opens in my current directory with a new document. Can it be done?
<saraf> okay - am one step closer - I know that the amazon store icon on the launcher is named amazon-store.png ... now to find all the files that have that png in there. Does anyone know where the unity launcher config is?
<sietrin> am I on ubuntu channel?
<sietrin> sorry
<saraf> sietrin: yes :-)
<tgm4883> ryahi_skaprinav: that sounds like what the Templates directory is for
<mrchairman> does one ever master the command line?
<ryahi_skaprinav> I'm kind of a noob towards linux so I wouldn't know what you are talking about tgm4883
<mrchairman> sorry wrong chan
<tgm4883> ryahi_skaprinav: there's a Templates folder in your home directory. If you save a blank file of the type you want there (or even a file with stuff in it) then you'll be able to right click > new document elsewhere in nautilus and it will make that file
<ryahi_skaprinav> tgm4883: I'm talking about a keyboard shortcut.
<tgm4883> ryahi_skaprinav: well that seems silly. Wouldn't you just run the program name there then?
<saraf> ok - I cannot even change the Auto-hide behavior of the launcher panel from Settings->Appearance->Behavior ... I set it to auto-hide, close the settings window, and neither does the auto-hide get applied - nor does the settings window reflect that auto-hide is enabled when I open it again.
<saraf> :-(
<blackflow> ryahi_skaprinav: what current directory, then? The one open at that time in the file manager?
<ryahi_skaprinav> blackflow: yes
<blackflow> because if you run an editor from the command line, most if not all of them will default to that directory as their CWD
<blackflow> ryahi_skaprinav: I don't think there is that level of integration. You can always create an empty file in that directory and then open it with the editor of your choice.
<ryahi_skaprinav> blackflow: ok thanks
<saraf> ryahi_skaprinav: what editor are you talking about using?
<ryahi_skaprinav> saraf: I'm currently using xed
<ioria> saraf, try this  sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-settings
<saraf> ioria: okay thanks ... will try that :)
<plongshot> Does anyone know - if I were to install java 11 on my 18.04 system via the linuxuprising ppa - am I able to get minor updates as they come out?  ( For example: I see that the truly lates version of the jdk is 11.0.2.15 but the version you get from the linuxuprising's installer is 11.0.2.2 (13 revisions back). If I download from the oracle website and install myself I would get the very latest but then would I get updates then anyway?
<plongshot> I'm just wondering
<saraf> ryahi_skaprinav: ... and what you want to achieve - is, say, you are in the Ubuntu Desktop UI environment, and if you say press Ctrl+Shift+X, you want to launch xed with an empty file say newfile in your home directory?
<saraf> ioria: does that have the probability of destroying/modifying any other settings like say Network or such likes ...?
<ioria> destroy ?
<saraf> okay ... resetting?
<saraf> oh ok
<saraf> it will just reinstall the ubuntu-settings application? is that it?
<plongshot> I guess I thougt I could use the convenience of the installer; then, after the installation is complete, do a sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade   and it should pull in the update to the x.x.x.15 (latest revision) through my package manager.  Would it?
<lordcirth> plongshot, if you add a ppa, you will get updates from the ppa. If you download manually, you will not.
<saraf> ioria: :-( okay - did sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-settings, but it does not help. I still cannot change the launcher behavior.
<saraf> What could be the reason that the launcher has gone read-only
<ioria> saraf,   ok; use   ' gtk-launch my_application '; pin to launcher and logout/in
<plongshot> lordcirth: ok. So with the first option (via ppa).  Is it that the update come from the ppa and thus depend on those who administer it and when they add new stuff? Or maybe the installer does something that makes a connection to oracle to get updates from?  ( I know - real stupis idea but I am confused about this)
<lordcirth> plongshot, the PPA is controlled by a third party, who may or may not update it quickly. The Oracle installer *could* install its own autoupdater, but I doubt it does.
<saraf> ioria: the app pinned to the launcher is gone
<ioria> saraf,   no other ideas, sy
<saraf> ioria: on logout/login
<plongshot> It's strange, I remember seing java updates come through on my 16.04 system I had before.  But those might have just been the jre or something else
<saraf> what is the process name of the launcher - any ideas?
<saraf> or where the config of that fellow is stored?
<blackflow> saraf: any results in this? Run it in your home directory please   `find . \! -user USERNAME -print`      where USERNAME is your actual username there
<saraf> what does the escaped ! do?
<ryuo> logical not.
<ryuo> it inverts the user test in this case.
<saraf> aah ok - so files in my home directory that are not owned by me.
<blackflow> saraf: correct
<blackflow> in your ~/ and below, recursively
<saraf> hmm ... nothing connected to the launcher or unity or to gnome
<blackflow> well there shouldn't be ANY files in your home not owned by you
<saraf> yes ... exactly my thoughts ... and there are a few in .config - that bothers me.
<saraf> ./.config/Qt
<saraf> ./.config/Qt/Qt Apps.conf
<saraf> ./.config/wireshark
<saraf> ./.config/wireshark/recent
<saraf> ./.config/wireshark/recent_common
<blackflow> !pastebin | saraf
<ubottu> saraf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saraf> ok - sorry, there were only 8 or 9 lines
<blackflow> wireshark I think that's a setuid binary? it needs root or run setuid in order to capture packets, so it's possible that's unavoidable. but that Qt thing doesn't sound correct. nor, indeed, it doesn't sound related to your problem.
<blackflow> saraf: try this now, in your home dir:  for F in $(find ./ -type f); do [ -r "$F" ] && [ ! -w "$F" ] && echo "Readonly file: $F" ; done                 this essentially looks for readonly files, with no write permissions
<blackflow> in fact, you can drop that  -type f    condition,     -r and -w tests should work on dirs, and its' possible a readonly dir prevents writing of new (config) files in it
<midnightfire> :)
<saraf> okie
<sudo18> lo hey all
<b1> is there a way to setup a virtual environment in ubuntu
<b1> ?
<leftyfb> b1: yes
<blackflow> b1: what kind of virtual environment?
<b1> like a python virtual environment
<b1> but not with python per se
<blackflow> !xy | b1
<ubottu> b1: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<b1> i want to install a package with sudo
<b1> but not on my main environment
<blackflow> a python virtualenv is essentially only just a PATH addition, with a "virtualenv specific" python binary pre-configured to look into that dir for libs and site packages.
<sudo18> ok so sudo apt install "pkg name"
<lordcirth> b1, what package, and why?
<b1> UNetbootin
<blackflow> b1: I think you still have an XY situation there. what's the end goal you want to achieve?
<sudo18> blackflow: agreed. inquiring minds want to know
<lordcirth> b1, and what's wrong with installing unetbootin normally?
<b1> nothing
<b1> is there an equivalent to pipenv
<b1> ?
<sudo18> b1: what are you trying to do? you're all over the place
<blackflow> b1: so to answer your question directly, no you can't do that. you can, however, establish a whole chroot and install pacakges there, even run programs within that chroot. containers can be used too for that (they extend chroots with more namespacing than just filesystem).
<b1> blackflow, ok thanks
<saraf> blackflow: no readonly dirs that could contain config files in there :( all the readonly hits were for .git SHAs
<blackflow> saraf: yah that's normal for .git
<saraf> yup
<blackflow> saraf: sorry, out of ideas. I mean... unless there's some autostart script or something that's forcing a "factory reset" to the launcher, so perhaps look for one of those
<blackflow> or, that being a red herring, there's no config being made persistent at all.  something something dconf?
<saraf> it is not letting me change the settings for the launcher behavior like auto-hide, even without restarting
<blackflow> (being attempted, rather, and failing. like, no attempts at all, your modifications are in memory, in current session only)
<saraf> in the current session
<blackflow> owait.... you'r not using the guest account are you?
<saraf> although apps can be pinned to the launcher for the current session - hm.
<saraf> no no way :)
<Sven_vB> is there an easier way than {t,wire}shark to be notified about connection attempts to a specific host:port? I control client and server, so monitoring on either side is fine.
<ioria> saraf, time to check syslog  maybe
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, shorewall with log level info
<blackflow> Sven_vB: tcpdump for SYN packets only
<blackflow> or yes, iptables LOG for SYN states
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, blackflow thanks!
<blackflow> (and shorewall is quite a big firewall suite, not specifically needed just to log SYNs btw)
<lordcirth> Yeah, shorewall is really nice, though :)
<blackflow> it is, yes. quite potent and configurable.  I loved its "admin is absentminded" default config option that prevented me so many times from locking myself out :)
<saraf> EH .... the Settings->Appearance thing is not even letting me change the wallpaper!
<saraf> ioria,blackflow: okay ... looking at the syslog ... hmmm.
<ioria> saraf, did you extend  the disk space of the VM ?
<saraf> um .. no
<saraf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mGppkrgGGF/
<saraf> nothing worrisome there. (?)
<saraf> is there a good paste like site for uploading syslog files?
<saraf> that retains the colored highlighting that Vim gives for the syslog?
<blackflow> saraf: don't upload entire syslog.   attempt your config, then dump this:     journalctl --since '1 minute ago'    -- asuming it's 1 minute between your attempts to reconfigure the launcher/wallpaper, and that command
<blackflow> *up to 1 minute
<saraf> nice! I think we may have caught something - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b259G5vfsT/
<blackflow> not sure that's related to this problem
<ioria> saraf, list that file and if missing, apt install --reinstall gnome-themes-extra-data
<saraf> now at least I know that the process is called unity-control-center ...
<saraf> and now if I run it from the command line - it gives me this -
<saraf> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<blackflow> saraf: can you pin an app, then pastebin  `gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites`
<lordcirth> Gtk apps tend to spam a lot of "critical" errors in normal operation
<blackflow> ooooooo memory GSettings backend, now that's way closer to the headshot
<blackflow> lordcirth: andgnome in general. looking at my bionic journal, I always puke a little
<blackflow> neway, was close before, wiht "something something dconf" :)
<blackflow> saraf: https://askubuntu.com/questions/558446/my-dconf-gsettings-installation-is-broken-how-can-i-fix-it-without-ubuntu-reins     a bit old but..... maybe helps?
<plongshot> I can't install g++7 on my new 18.04 system. I get these errors: https://pastebin.com/ui5p2qcG   Is there an easy  way to deal with this?
<blackflow> plongshot: g++-7     you're missing a -
<anonymous> hello
<soumyakant> hello
<plongshot> blackflow: missing what?
<blackflow> plongshot: minus (-)
<blackflow> plongshot: the package is  g++-7    and not g++7
<teward> plongshot: sudo apt-get install g++-7  <-- you need a dash between the + and the 7
<blackflow> plongshot: btw, g++-7 should be automatic dependency of `g++` package.   `apt install g++`  should suffice
<plongshot> blackflow: My bad. I corrected it and get this error:  https://pastebin.com/QmbVD8eQ
<blackflow> plongshot: PPA problems.... you'll have to ask the PPA maintainer, those are not supported here (other than "how do I add/remove a PPA")
<harsh_> Am using ubuntu 18.04, a new user, and have the following doubt
<plongshot> blackflow: the gcc compiler is a massive organization isn't it. I mean, it's well established and been around for decades hasn't it?
<plongshot> So I remember hearing about the olden days fo linux and the hell people went throught tracking down dependencies and dependencies on dependencies and so on an on and on.   Is that the situatino I'm looking at with this?
<harsh_> When I search for names in Ubuntu Software, I get two apps... One with star-ratings, another without star ratings
<harsh_> Which one to install for smooth functioning and updating?
<blackflow> plongshot: what's the end goal you want to achieve? g++ is regularly packaged in ubuntu, no PPA needed, albeit at version 7.3.0 + patches
<mcrabble> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting bluetooth to see my devices.  Some documentation I've found from Ubuntu seems old or outdated, could someone please help me out
<plongshot> The repository owner is ubuntu. The package is coming from official ubuntu repository.  It not ok to aks for help when the installation fais?
<W4lterK0vacs> hello guys i am irc noob can someone help me with basics = how to scorll up when type /list
<hTantia> When I search for names in Ubuntu Software, I get two apps... One with star-ratings, another without star ratings....  Which one to install for smooth functioning and updating?
<saraf> blackflow: whenever I run -any- gnome app like say gnome-calculator, the first line I get is - `gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<saraf> oops
<saraf> wrong paste
<blackflow> plongshot: 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~16.04~ppa1  is not official ubuntu repo, it's a PPA package
<saraf> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<lordcirth> plongshot, what PPA are you using?
<saraf> and pinning an app and running - gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<saraf> does not list the pinned app
<hTantia> backflow: Any help possibe with my issue? When I search for names in Ubuntu Software, I get two apps... One with star-ratings, another without star ratings....  Which one to install for smooth functioning and updating?
<lordcirth> Yet more snap-related confusion...
<plongshot> This --> "Depends: gcc-7 (= 7.3.0-27ubuntu1~18.04) but 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~16.04~ppa1 is to be installed"  line here looks like it's telling me a lower version is needed than the one installaed.  I have gcc-7 installed and gcc-8 and g++-8 but not g++-7. g++-7 is telling me problems that sound redundant
<lordcirth> plongshot, what PPA, and why do you think you need it?
<lordcirth> Tampering with your main gcc install is usually not a great idea
<hTantia> lordcirth: Any suggestions for my 'snap-related confusion'?      :/
<lordcirth> hTantia, I don't use the GUI software store, but the one with ratings is probably the apt one? I just use 'apt install'.
<hTantia> Okay... Thanks
<filip> Hi! I'm a total Linux and docker noob but trying to learn. Trying to install Portainer in docker I come so far as to access the web interface on port 9000. But can't access it with ip:9000 in my browser. Do I need to open ports in Ubuntu and if so, how?
<blackflow> plongshot: thats the problem, you have PPAs enabled and quite a quagmire of versions. again what's the end goal you want to achieve?
<lordcirth> filip, docker maps a port inside the container to one outside the container. Are you sure it's 9000 on the *outside*?
<plongshot> lordcirth: Idk. I'm told via googling the both gcc-7 andgcc-8 are avial directly to install directly. I have added a single (unsupported repo) to this system Ive only had less than 24 hrs and that was the linuxuprising ppa.  Otherwise I just issued sudp apt install <packag> for all 3 that did install
<filip> lordcirth: I'm not sure at all actually. How do I know? I'm using this guide https://www.portainer.io/installation/
<lordcirth> plongshot, ok, but why did you add the PPA at all?
<filip> lordcirth: And I'm on the step "You'll just need to access the port 9000 of the Docker engine where portainer is running using your browser."
<lordcirth> filip, -p 9000:9000 means it's 9000 on both ends
<blackflow> plongshot: what do you mean you don't know. what made you install a compiler in the first place, and as a subset of that, what made you require specific version of it?
<lordcirth> filip, on the docker host, do you get anything from 'curl localhost:9000' ?
<filip> lordcirth: Connection refused
<plongshot> lordcirth: I didn't add a ppa regarding gcc / g++ The linuxuprising ppa continas a java installer to install the lates (version 11) oracle java.  It was an unrelated acticvity that was successful. But now I'm on to trying to deal with gcc / g++
<plongshot> The intent is this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028601/install-gcc-8-only-on-ubuntu-18-04
<plongshot> I just hadn't mentioned it yet sir
<plongshot> And especially considering the version gcc that came in by default with my dist upgrade was a very old version (possible pulled in from my old version - idk).
<filip> lordcirth: This is a fresh install of Ubuntu, do I need to do something in like a firewall on the machine?
<lordcirth> filip, no, firewall is disabled by default. Are you sure the docker container is still running?
<filip> lordcirth: I'm really a noob and this is my first try on docker. I'm actually not sure. It might not start by default when rebooting the system?
<lordcirth> filip, 'docker ls'
<filip> lordcirth: is that a LS? says it's  not a command :S
<W4lterK0vacs> @filip can't u check it with ps ?
<mcrabble> Hi, I've got an Intel wifi adapter w/bluetooth, wifi works, but bluetooth doesn't seem to work
<filip> W4lterK0vacs: It seems to be nothing there :S
<W4lterK0vacs> filip: then it is high chance it doesnt start with system boot
<filip> W4lterK0vacs: May I ask how to start an image?
<lordcirth> filip, ah, apparently it's 'docker container ls'
<filip> lordcirth: Nothing there :S I might have installed this the wrong way? The idea was to having a UI for docker to make it easier for me as a noob to understand what the heck I was doing :P
<lordcirth> filip, I think you just need to set the container to autostart instead of manually starting it.
<filip> lordcirth: But if it's a volume, how do I start it then? There seem to be no container?
<lordcirth> filip, the tutorial has 'docker run' commands.
<mcrabble> Does anyone know an IRC I could try to get some help with Bluetooth?  I've literally never used it before in linux, I have zero idea how to troubleshoot this
<lordcirth> !alis | mcrabble
<ubottu> mcrabble: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<joycee> Hello
<filip> lordcirth: Ofc! I'm so stupid haha. Thanks for having patients with me :)
<lordcirth> np
<lordcirth> joycee, hi
<joycee> Hey lord
<saraf> blackflow: yes! that fixes it. I had two gsettings, one in /usr/bin and one in /usr/local/bin ... and I had some debug versions of libgxxx in /usr/local ... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9DSzdQxXtG/
<blackflow> saraf: ah so, PATH issues.
<sudo18> I love znc
<enigma1945> @enigma145 slm
<enigma1945> @enigma1945 slm
<enigma1945> #enigma1945 slm
<lordcirth> enigma1945, what are you doing?
<enigma1945> hi people
<enigma1945> I dont know. I am new user
<enigma1945> sorry
<saraf> thank you ioria, blackflow, lotuspsychje :-)
<lordcirth> enigma1945, did you need help with something?
<enigma1945> yes pls
<sudo18> install znc, bind to an obscure port, ssl, pop a hole in the firewall and bam, im on hexchat and mutter on my iphone, all through this ubuntu box. really love the ubuntu pkg mgr.
<lordcirth> enigma1945, ... so what do you need help with?
 * sudo18 gets popcorn and waits for enigma1945
<enigma1945> how can I use weechat
<leftyfb> enigma1945: https://weechat.org/doc/
<sudo18> enigma1945: are you any good at command line stuff?
<enigma1945> yes
<enigma1945> 20 years ago
<plongshot> What is the meaning of the star vs. "auto mode" in the output of update-alternatives?
<sudo18> ok. then weechat is for you. i'm not so good in command line, so i prefer a lame gui interface. i use hexchat
<enigma1945> I used it 20 years ago
<plongshot> Nevermind - I'm an idioe - I see it
<Noisette> fours
<Noisette> pains
<leftyfb> Noisette: can we help you with something?
<enigma1945> leftyfb:Thaks
<enigma1945> leftyfb: Thanks
<programmerq> major pain point on my ubuntu experiment is bluetooth support. The mouse will work for a while and then disconnect. removing/repairing doesn't necessarily fix it, restarting bluetoothd doesn't fix it. rebooting seems to help. My bluetooth/a2dp headphones are super choppy and not usable. ubuntu 18.04
<programmerq> adding 'options snd-hda-intel model=generic' in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf made it slightly less choppy, but it is still unusable. The chip and the headphones themselves work fine in osx. hmmm.
<programmerq> not sure where in the stack to look next.
<enigma1945> Thanks leftyfb!
<leftyfb> enigma1945: you already said that. You are welcome.
<sudo18> Hmm
<sudo18> blah
<sudo18> well that's strange. znc is working just fine except that when the connection breaks on the iphone and reconnects, whatever happened while the app was disconnected is not automatically pushed to the device.
<leftyfb> !ot | sudo18
<ubottu> sudo18: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudo18> i brought it up because it could be an os issue. i'm new to this flavor.
<sudo18> but, point taken. i'll schlep off elsewhere with my question
<tgm4883> sudo18: that seems like a ZNC question, not a OS question. That said, are you logged in to your ZNC on multiple devices?
<sudo18> tgm4883: yeah, on the box itself, and also on an iphone through my public ip on a port forwarded hole in my firewall
<tgm4883> sudo18: I think by default, ZNC only pushes the changes to your device when you log in, but only the changes from when you were logged out
<tgm4883> it's been a long time since I ran ZNC though
<erle-> is GDM itself (the login screen) using Wayland or X or something else?
<Filikun_server> If I want to run docker on a Rasberry Pi 3, is Ubuntu server a good OS for that?
<gheist> Oi oi oi. New IRC user here with Irssi.  How long does this stuff take to learn?
<jjoliver> can someone help me with an issue im having connecting to a windows shared folder
<jjoliver> from ubuntu
<Ayier> Maybe
<_ramok> Hi and good evening
<_ramok> i'm running docker containers on a ubuntu 18.04 . for some reason my docker containers can't resolve names to the public internet... so if i call nslookup google.com it's timing out. on the host iptables -S returns: https://pastebin.com/NChQ8YhK
<_ramok> i'm not sure what is preventing docker containers to call the internet.
<_ramok> i'm using systemd-resolved chained with dnsmasq
<Sven_vB> I'd like to find fragmented files and rank them by fragmentation. do I need to run filefrag on all files that are big enough, or is there a better way to scan an entire ext3/ext4 partition?
<whislock> Sven_vB: Best one-liner I came up with for this is this:
<whislock> find <mount point> -xdev -type f -exec filefrag {} \; | awk '{print $2 " " $1}' | tr -d ':' | sort -n
<whislock> Runs filefrag on each file in a mount point, formats it, and sorts it by number of extents.
<Sven_vB> whislock, thanks! before diving into how file selection might be optimized, did you mean to imply there is no better way than filefrag-ing them individually?
<whislock> Not that I know of. I've never in my life cared about fragmentation.
<Sven_vB> :)
<whislock> This is the first and last time I've ever run the filefrag command. Had no idea it existed.
<Sven_vB> ideally I get an empty list of course, so all the worse the inodes have to be read multiple times (translate to filenames, resolve path, translate back to indodes, …) when a specialized program could probably have detected the frag status without even dealing with string operations.
<whislock> So, what actual issue are you trying to deal with, here?
<Sven_vB> theoretical performance mind games.
<Sven_vB> probably not the "actual" from your dictionary
<whislock> As long as you understand that you're never going to see a difference in real world terms...
<Sven_vB> wow, some people claim they got >79% non-contiguous files on their movie download partition. maybe in some scenarios it can actually happen. no claims it would measurably impact read speed though.
<whislock> It won't. The exts, especially ext4, are vastly different than, say, Windows filesystems with regard to fragmentation and how it affects the filesystem.
<Sven_vB> well in that scenario, it's large files but probably few of them, so the inefficient approach would still be good enough.
<Sven_vB> reported by e2fsck according to http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/defragmenting-linux-ext3-filesystems.html , so probably no NTFS involved
<Sven_vB> I've read about shake as well but their approach doesn't fully convince me
<whislock> I never said NTFS was involved.
<Sven_vB> oh sorry then I misunderstood that part.
<Sven_vB> or you meant older windows file systems
<whislock> No. I'm just saying that the focus on fragmentation is misplaced when applied to most Linux filesystems.
<Sven_vB> ah i see now, "it won't" probably addressed the earlier message. nevermind. :)
<whislock> You're devoting time to chasing something that's never going to yield a benefit.
<Sven_vB> yeah, I agree with that
<tgm4883> The only time I've seen fragmentation causing any impact is on frequently written to drives that are nearly always full
<whislock> You're welcome to, of course! If it's a learning exercise, then great. I'm just being realistic about expectations.
<Sven_vB> yeah it's not about performance, rather thinking of a nicer technical solution because the ones I see do too much unnecessary work.
<whislock> Mainly because it's just... not a thing that needs to be worried about. An elegant solution was never devised because one was never required.
<Sven_vB> tgm4883, that description perfectly fits my video partition. :)
<Sven_vB> it's still way faster than VLC needs it to be though.
 * tgm4883 reads backlog
 * Sven_vB hasn
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: ext4?
 * Sven_vB hasn't even optimized block size though
<Sven_vB> tgm4883, ext3 and ext4, it varies accross my disks
<tgm4883> I think there are more elegant solutions for seeing how fragmented a partition is on other filesystems (such as XFS) if only because that was better suited for large files back in the day
<urxtnw> I have a T420 Thinkpad, and I plan running Windows7 or 10 in a VM in order to deal with programs that I can't use on linux like Adobe Photoshop. is 8GB RAM very little and should I upgrade to 16GB?
<whislock> Depends on the programs you need to run in the VM.
<whislock> And on what you're running outside of the VM.
<tgm4883> urxtnw: what whislock said. I have 16GB and run win10 in a VM and it occasionally sucks
<urxtnw> whislock, tgm4883 currently I have 4GB on ubuntu that are being used all the time (tabs open, programs open etc.) I will be running Microsoft Office mostly and Adobe photoshop.
<tomreyn> urxtnw: if you run the default (gnome-shell) ubuntu desktop, you'll want to keep a minimum of 2 GB RAM allocated to ubuntu (more if you run a web browser with multiple tabs).
<whislock> urxtnw: Photoshop? Uh, good luck. Even 16GB is not going to lead to a fun time.
<Sven_vB> unbelieveable how many websites there are with tutorials on linux defrag that copy each other's warning about e2fsck on a mounted file system, and never read the man page to find -n (read only mode).
<whislock> Even -n is known to yield invalid results.
<urxtnw> tomreyn, but my current system with what I do already has almost 4GB memory being used all the time
<urxtnw> whislock, what about microsoft office
<Sven_vB> if it foils counting non-contig. files, the tutorials still should say so, instead of raising fear.
<whislock> Sven_vB: Again, why are you chasing this so much, knowing that it's not going to change anything?
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: FWIW, I'm doubtful you'll see much performance benefit. It really only came into play for me when dealing with needing to write to disk with a minimum speed
<Sven_vB> whislock, not sure. the real reason is probably something wrong deep in my mind. no easy to grasp gain.
<whislock> Then consider devoting this effort and attention toward more productive aims.
<Sven_vB> will do. :)
<whislock> Again, I'm not trying to be unhelpful. Only realistic.
<Sven_vB> yeah, no offense taken. thanks for helping, all who did!
<Gerowen> If I have my screen "extended" to a television and watch television shows, there is occasional tearing.  How would I go about making sure VSync is enabled on that display?
<Sven_vB> gotta stop this madness before it makes me invent my own fs ;)
<popnfloss> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1113358/ubuntu-18-10-using-text-based-plymouth-theme-after-updates
<popnfloss> im having this problem and this is the only page i could find about it
<popnfloss> plymouth is failing and falling back to text boot because of some update
<sudo18> Is SSH server disabled by default on 18.04 desktop?
<tgm4883> sudo18: yes
<sudo18> tgm4883: ok. Take me to school. How do I enable it.
<Gerowen> sudo18: sudo apt install openssh-server
<tgm4883> 'sudo apt install ssh'
<sudo18> Oh it’s not even installed. Got it.
<sudo18> Easy peasy then.
<sudo18> Thanks Gerowen and tgm4883
<Gerowen> sudo18: Just know that openssh-server set up the "server" client, for if you wanted to connect to that computer remotely, that's what I thought you were asking about.
<sudo18> gerowen: yes. i needed the server daemon so that i could ssh in from my phone. i just installed this distro for the first time. i'm still learning what it does and doesn't do that i need it to or not to if that makes sense
#ubuntu 2019-03-12
<qwebirc7898> Hey volks; im since few days tring to fix  the Errorcode: input not supportet. Installed first the servered and pulled later desktop & now im in troubl with that bad error... i can open grub. When i boot up or shut down i can see there what ubuntu is doing. In else behavior;input not supported. Would be nice to work around together. Greez Manu
<qwebirc7898> Hey volks; im since few days tring to fix  the Errorcode: input not supportet. Installed first the servered and pulled later desktop & now im in troubl with that bad error... i can open grub. When i boot up or shut down i can see there what ubuntu is doing. In else behavior;input not supported. Would be nice to work around together. Greez Manu
<tomreyn> qwebirc7898: it is not clear what returns this "input not supported" message. it sounds like it could be a messgae provided by a monitor?
<tomreyn> qwebirc7898: when exactly is this message shown? which ubuntu version are you running there ( lsb_release -ds ), which kernel version and options ( cat /proc/{version,cmdline} }?
<qwebirc7898> Hey volks; im since few days tring to fix  the Errorcode: input not supportet. Installed first the servered and pulled later desktop & now im in troubl with that bad error... i can open grub. When i boot up or shut down i can see there what ubuntu is doing. In else behavior;input not supported. Would be nice to work around together. Greez Manu
<tomreyn> qwebirc7898: instead of just repeating your message, you could also read what i posted in response.
<tomreyn> qwebirc7898 is you, Manu!
<qwebirc7898> @
<qwebirc7898> @<tom rain>sorry, oversaw thatits
<tomreyn> qwebirc7898: no problem. so run those commands, tell us more.
<Tyrandis> whats up peeps
<qwebirc7898> I was fine with server 16.04, but mater
<qwebirc7898> *later i had to install desktop too
<Tyrandis> another dead chat room?
<qwebirc7898> Grub shows up, machine is starting but it comes only to the error
<tomreyn> Tyrandis: as the topic states, it's for ubuntu support (only), so not a social chat or discussion place. we have #uubntu-offtopic and -discuss for those.
<tomreyn> qwebirc7898: so which version of ubuntu desktop did you install? which graphics card do you have, which computer model?
<qwebirc7898> 16.04
<qwebirc7898> No graphics cards, just an old hp proliant ml370 generationr
<qwebirc7898> *rackserver
<tomreyn> qwebirc7898: so this is server hardware. its graphics chipset may not be capable of running a graphical desktop.
<tomreyn> and that may be the root cause of this issue.
<qwebirc7898> Yeary ago i put win7 ultimate on it
<qwebirc7898> And it  functioned
<tomreyn> qwebirc7898: so, to put it simple: you should just run a standard server on it, no graphical desktop.
<tomreyn> and while you're at it, i recommend you install the latest LTS server version, so 18.04.2
<qwebirc7898> I know, that way u sayd is right, but i want this for my study prject. Why did with win7 no error on   the screen? :0
<qwebirc7898> Oki thanks mate, ill give another try with a newer lts
<tomreyn> your other opiton is to install agraphics card.
<n-iCe> ok, having an issue, I installed ubuntu in a aspire es 15 laptop, everything in the installation went ok, but now it booted, I can surf the network, wifi is connected
<n-iCe> not even ping google.com works
<tomreyn> n-iCe: "I can surf the network, wifi is connected" sounds like you should be able to ping your gateway at least. can you?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release did you install there?
<n-iCe> tomreyn: i can't sorry
<n-iCe> 18.10
<n-iCe> internet is not working
<n-iCe> but is connected
<n-iCe> it's weird
<n-iCe> i found something, to move the /etc/resolv.conf to 8.8.8.8
<n-iCe> and now internet works
<n-iCe> but wifi connection speed is really slow
<n-iCe> speedtest does not go up than 5MB when should be 30MB/s
<n-iCe> tested in my phone and in my other ubuntu laptop
<tomreyn> what's the wireless chipset? can you connect it via ethernet while you work on it?
<ryuguns> Hey
<ryuguns> Qt apps aren't using the system theme, and apparently qtconfig doesn't ship with Qt anymore
<ryuguns> How do I fix it so that Qt apps use system theme?
<Guest25017> hello my friends
<ryuguns> hi
<tomreyn> ryuguns: on your foo version of bar, running on boo?
<tomreyn> !details | ryuguns
<ubottu> ryuguns: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<n-iCe> tomreyn: driver is ath9k
<tomreyn> n-iCe: that's a start, but not what i asked.
<ryuguns> tomreyn: I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 using Unity. Qt's context menus are greyed out as if they were disabled, in contrast to gnome, for example.
<n-iCe> qualcom atheros qca9565 ar9565 wireless network adapter tomreyn
<n-iCe> sorry I need to write using the other laptop, since that one has no internet
<tomreyn> n-iCe: which is why i'm suggesting you connect it via ethernet for now
<tomreyn> ryuguns: try moving ~/.config/Trolltech.conf out of the way, then logout and login, and try again.
<n-iCe> tomreyn: can't
<n-iCe> tomreyn:  I don't have an ethernet cable
<tomreyn> n-iCe: well now you see why having one can be useful. and they are dirt cheap.
<n-iCe> tomreyn: solved it
<n-iCe> editing /etc/resolv.conf to 8.8.8.8 works
<ryuguns> tomreyn: Trying now
<tomreyn> n-iCe: this won't increase your bandwidth
<tomreyn> n-iCe: you could try the first answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/887238/atheros-qca9565-ar9565-unstable-connection-slow-wireless-ubuntu-16-04
<tomreyn> this chipset is single band 802.11a/b/g, single antenna.
<n-iCe> tomreyn: it does not, but the wifi works
<k_sze[work]> wow, Archive Manager is so dumb.
<k_sze[work]> Utterly useless.
<k_sze[work]> Why does it extract the files without respecting the directory hierarchy in a tar.gz file?
<sudo18> gonna see how well wow runs on 18.04 on wine. anyone got experience?
<sparrowsword> so... was wondering... i just installed ubuntu-desktop with WSL, and was wondering... how do i start the desktop? i am attempting to run the desktop (more specifically an android emulation suchas anbox) on a virtual display... and was wondering how to start the desktop server?
<Bashing-om> sparrowsword: And with WSL - yet another re-direction.
<Bashing-om> !wsl | sparrowsword
<ubottu> sparrowsword: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<sparrowsword> ubottu: yes, i am using such
<ubottu> sparrowsword: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sparrowsword> o
<arch1mede> lol
<sudo18> heh
<sparrowsword> so this does not support running a GUI?
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: The quick answer, no, not out of the box. Regardless, as the bot told you, discussion and support for WSL is in #ubuntu-on-windows. Not here.
<sparrowsword> that channel is dead...
<mallu> I don't have sendmail (MTA) installed on my server. Trying to get cron log to syslog. It seems like cron -s doesn't work. Can someone tell me how I can get cron to log output to syslog
<mattfly> how can i see the las updated packages?
<mattfly> i upgraded to 18.04.2 from 18.04.1 and hibernation stopped working once again
<mallu> I don't have sendmail (MTA) installed on my server. Trying to get cron log to syslog. It seems like cron -s doesn't work. Can someone tell me how I can get cron to log output to syslog?
<mattfly> right after the system boots it is fine but after a time using it s2disk hangs saving the image to diks
<Oderus> hey guys i am getting these messages here https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SR54VXR5DQ/ at boot time. I know WHY i am geting them but not how to fix it. I had renamed and resized some partitions and, i get these messages.
<Ascavasaion> I installed drivers for my Samsung Multifunction printer.  When I print one copy of a one page document it spews out three copies of the one page.  I have definitely chosen one copy... any ideas please?
<hbfxc> ls
<hbfxc> might be in the wrong channel here.. new to limechat, new to irc, new to ubuntu. new allround
<Ascavasaion> hbfxc, Welcome.  Ask a question and someone will get back to you if here is someone who can help.
<hbfxc> thanks Ascavasaion
<hbfxc> I'm spinning up some ec2 linux instances.. looking for a simple way to configure port 8081 to be visible to the world
<hbfxc> got my aws security group config setup - I remember from the apache days configuring ports in a httpd.conf file. Is there a similar config running express in ubuntu?
<sudo18> anyone have experience hooking up bluetooth headphones in 18.04?
<ChiLLabiS> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sudo18> anyone have any wisdom on bluetooth issues in 18.04? im setting devices into discovery mode, but this hoe isn't seeing them
<bennylava> hello
<bennylava> I'm trying to figure out how to change the Font size in Zorin Linux. Its based on Ubuntu.
<guiverc> bennylava, Zorin is not Ubuntu, nor an official flavor thus off-topic here sorry.  You'll have to ask in a zorin chatroom
<bennylava> Yeah unfortunately there's nobody in there right now. But I would like to ask you what you mean by "an official flavor". I'm new to linux.
<payso> ubuntu supports a few different dists, you can find these here
<guiverc> bennylava, you can see flavors with https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours - kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate, ubuntu-budgie (official flavors are pretty easy to spot)
<payso> https://www.ubuntu.com/#download
<guiverc> sorry my list was supposed to end with .... (I only listed some - my list was not exhaustive!)
<payso> Its all good, you got the majority of them.
<bennylava> What about this: Is anyone here familiar with dconf editor? That editing tool. I installed that but I am unsure of how to use it to change the Font and pointer size.
<payso> Ive been rocking Linux Mint for years and cant complain
<guiverc> key is official flavors are on-topic here.  zorin is not bennylava
<bennylava> What about a general linux chatroom? Can anyone recommend one that has a lot of users?
<guiverc> ##linux possibly , but i have no idea if they'll know the zorin desktop (which isn't generic i suspect; why not use the desktops tweak tool anyway?)
<damdai> i uploaded video called "Playing it Straight Season 1 Episode 1 US reality-tv show"   but  when i type that exactly on youtube search,  my video doesn't come up : why is that
<bennylava> They wouldn't let me into ##linux lol. No idea why. Said something about being invite only.
<damdai> i uploaded video called "Playing it Straight Season 1 Episode 1 US reality-tv show"   but  when i type that exactly on youtube search,  my video doesn't come up : why is that
<guiverc> damdai, I don't see how that relatest to Ubuntu?
<damdai> it's not
<guiverc> this is a Ubuntu Support room damdai, so please stay on-topic.
<damdai> but somebody might know
<damdai> what is better channel to ask that in
<guiverc> i have no idea damdai , maybe ask freednode as it's not a Ubuntu related question.
<Deihmos> join /ubuntu-server
<Deihmos> #join /ubuntu-server
<guiverc> use /join #room
<Deihmos> typo
<Bilbo0>  photorec is asking to choose a save location but I just want it to see if it can find it, does it automatically save or can I just first check to see if I can find the lost files?
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: there's a key to start scanning after you chosen your dir to recover to
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: note: choose another media to recover to, then your HD you are recovering from
<ellyacht> can someone tell me what package it is that shows all the different things running on your pc on your desktop like this one in the photo please? https://imgur.com/WkO6oGY
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: a key? So if I choose a directory to recover to, does it automatically try to save there or does it ask me first?
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: press C when the destination is correct
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: after that, it will start recovering to your chosen dir
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: default is your /home/user
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: How do I scan to see what it can recover, without it trying to recover???
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: photorec doesnt work that way, it will scan your whole partition or disk
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: all you can do is, select filetypes you wish for
<lotuspsychje> !info conky | ellyacht
<ubottu> ellyacht: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.8-1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<ellyacht> ubottu: Thank you!!!
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: Please listen to what I'm asking, I am not talking about the scanning part! So after it scans it automatically starts trying to put it all out on the save location without any choice from me?
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: i do understand you...
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: scroll up, i said press C when the destination is correct
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: what other choice did you want to see?
<guiverc> Bilbo0, I don't believe it has a scan only mode
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: What question does that "answer" answer?
<Bilbo0> guiverc: So it automatically starts trying to save everything, including stuff you don't want saved/don't have room to save after it's done scanning?
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: do you even read what i said..
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: <lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: all you can do is, select filetypes you wish for
<guiverc> no it scans recovered files...  it doesn't have a 'view before you save' - it saves as it proceeds
<guiverc> s/scans/saves
<Bilbo0> guiverc: Know of any better recovery programs that aren't so stupidly designed?
<lotuspsychje> photorec is one of the best programs ever, made me rescue data from far away ages
<guiverc> it is one of the better programs, it's targeted at results (who cares about UI)
<Bilbo0> guiverc: The result is its useless since I dont have enough space for it to send every bit of crap to another disk just to get one folder and bit of data that went missing
<Bilbo0> It sucks not because UI but because of that restriction that makes it useless
<guiverc> if you want data back, and need to buy another disk to achieve it - the cost of a drive is minimal compared to the data..  results=recovery of data (data is valuable, drives are cheap)
<Bilbo0> guiverc: I have another disk, and enough space for the 500mb or so I need to recover, but I dont have the space for a whole drive to be put on it, also that would take a super long time too
<Bilbo0> So you don't know of a data recovery program that isn't so fately flawed?
<Bilbo0> I have a folder worth of stuff that just vanished somehow
<Bilbo0> I shouldnt need to buy a fourth drive or something just to to see if I can recover it
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: its logical if one wants to recover, one would need more space then 500mb?
<mel> hi i been having an issue with 18.04.2 everytime i click on a icon i get booted back to the login i'm pretty new to ubuntu when it comes to trying to find the log error etc if anyone can help please
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: It's not logical to need three hundred times more space or whatever than the data I want to recover
<Ben64> right that would be silly
<Ben64> having 1x the space makes sense
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: thats why i suggested you selecting filetypes in photorec, to save space
<Bilbo0> Oh I need to recover a text file, oh you got to buy a 3gb drive because that text files on a 3gb disk and the data recover file wants to save the whole fcking 3gb somewhere
<Bilbo0> What I need is a better data recovery program, so please try and help
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<mel> @Bilbo0 what about trying parted magic?
<mel> @Bilbo0 https://partedmagic.com/
<Bilbo0> mel: Thanks, though know of any free options?
<mel> @Bilbo0 you can try https://www.r-studio.com/free-linux-recovery/
<mel> as for my issue i think it has sometihng to do with mesa shader cache any ideas?
<mel> I do have 1 crash log but it is 10mb not sure what to do with it?
<Kon-> How safe is it in ext4 to attempt shrinking the second partition on a disk so that I may expand the first partition on the same disk? Is this likely to end in disaster?
<mel> it does not happen on 16.04 only on 18.04...
<Bilbo0> mel: Thanks. Do you have experience with that you are recommending from or is that just something you found searching?
<guiverc> Kon-, i've done it many times without issue, but would never try without backup first
<mel> @Bilbo0 I've used partd magic many times with great resaults
<mel> as for r-studio it seems to have some of the same tools
<Bilbo0> partd is pay though, right
<mel> @Bilbo0 Yes for the lastest build
<Bilbo0> Is there no way to simply undelete files? I dont understand why this folder disappeared in the first place
<mel> you may find an older build for free if you do some searching
<mel> @Bilbo0 have you tried to show hidden files? maybe a . got put in front of the folder name
<Bilbo0> mel Show hidden is on, I always have it on for me
<mel> @Bilbo0 okay
<Bilbo0> mel so no way to simply undelete files, like just remark the data as legit instead of delete?
<Bilbo0> mel: With something like R-Linux, how can I know its legit and not maleware or something? Do you specifically know this program as legit?
<mel> does anyone think my laptop is too old for 18.04 since the error never happens on 16.04?
<mel> @Bilbo0 i have used r-studio its safe
<Bilbo0> I have a similar question with lots of stuff, they say only install stuff you trust, but not how you're suppose to know what you can trust
<Bilbo0> alright, thanks
<Bilbo0> mel: So r-studio allows you to target specific things to recover and not the whole disk?
<mel> @Bilbo0 give it a try and let it scan the disk if you haven't wrote too much to the disk since you lost the folder you may have a good chance to recover it
<mel> @Bilbo0 it will only show you recovered deleted files/folders it won't show you the whole disk
<mel> @Bilbo0 it may take a long time depends on the size of the disk one time it took 15 hours for me to recover some files
<Bilbo0> mel: But it can allow me to choose which files to recover and not try to recover everything?
<mel> @Bilbo0 Well in all the times I used it it scan the whole disk, most important thing is read the commands well or you can null your disk and loose everything
<Bilbo0> mel it scans the whole disk, but can I choose to recover only what I want?
<mel> @Bilbo0 Yes you can choose what to recover
<Bilbo0> mel: But I can't undelete it, I have to save to another location, and that location can't even just be on another partition within the same drive but a completely different drive?
<mel> @Bilbo0 I would just use a usb thumb drive
<notdaniel> if you are attempting data recovery from a drive you never want to touch anything else on that drive while doing it
<notdaniel> i make a clone of a damaged drive before attempting recovery so there's no way to screw it up further
<ducasse> !info extundelete | Bilbo0
<ubottu> Bilbo0: extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 154 kB
<mel> i been having an issue with 18.04.2 everytime i click on a icon i get booted back to the login
<lotuspsychje> mel: graphics drivers install correctly?
<mel> I think it has sometihng to do with mesa shader cache
<lotuspsychje> mel: check: sudo lshw -C video plz?
<mel> @Lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x7y3xptG52/
<mel> I think it has sometihng to do with mesa shader cache
<mel> I think my laptop is too old for 18.04 since the error never happens on 16.04
<lotuspsychje> mel: ubuntu-desktop on gnome sucks alot of eyecandy these days indeed
<lotuspsychje> mel: did you test this from a liveusb?
<mel> this mesa shader cache is something new I've never since it before on any ubuntu istall
<mel> I've install 16.04 with no issues
<mel> only 18.04 has issues
<lotuspsychje> mel: another test could be 18.04 + unity desktop
<mel> I have a crash report but it is 10mb not sure what to do with it?
<Bilbo0> ducasse: TY! But as usual these Man files give me a headache when I try to understand them. Can you please help me understand how to use extundelete?
<ducasse> there are tutorials online, do a search - i'm stepping away right now
<mel> @Lotuspsychje how do I run this test 18.04 + unity desktop?
<Bilbo0> when something asks for the address of the folder/file etc, and its on another drive, do I include "media" in the address?
<Bilbo0> I mean how do I determine exactly the right address it wants?
<mel> @Bilbo0 just use lsblk
<mel> @Bilbo0 but mostly it would be /media/<name>/<device>
<Bilbo0> So exundelete allows me to undelete without saving in a new location?
<mel> I think I found the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1741447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1735594 in mesa (Ubuntu Artful) "duplicate for #1741447 [regression] compiz crashes after Mesa upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mel> but I completely removed the mesa drivers from my system
<mel> and the issue still happens repeatly
<mel> anyway thank you all I have to log off now
<Bilbo0> So exundelete allows me to undelete without saving in a new location?
<Bilbo0> Is a drive kept engaged by simply having folds in file manager open?
<Bilbo0> to somewhere in that drive
<elias_a> Is there a way to "map" the disk space usage of an USB drive connected to 18.04 laptop? In this case the USB drive is an Android phone and I am trying to find out what data exactly fills it.
<Bilbo0> Is there a way to do a word search on a terminal?
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: try the disk analyzer on ubuntu
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: I cannot find it as I am running a localized version on Ubuntu and I don't know the name of the sw. Could you check out what About box tells about the name so I could find out how to start it from the command line?
<lotuspsychje> !info baobab | elias_a
<ubottu> elias_a: baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1 (bionic), package size 163 kB, installed size 904 kB
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: TY
<Bilbo0> join #linux
<qwebirc16430> I have two weird problems with my Ubuntu install on Dell Vostro 5581 (which is supposedly Ubuntu-compatible and even sold with Ubuntu in some countries)
<lotuspsychje> !details | qwebirc16430
<ubottu> qwebirc16430: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<qwebirc16430> problem one, right button of the touchpad doesn't work (registers as left-click) - same as with another recent Dell laptop
<qwebirc16430> I am able to work around that with accessibility options, but that leaves me unable to do a double click (left+right)
<qwebirc16430> the other problem is more annoying: Ubuntu doesn't see my main SSD, which is where my Windows 10 lives. therefore I don't have a Windows option in GRUB
<qwebirc16430> the main SSD is NVMe 250 GB by Toshiba, fastboot in Windows 10 is disabled. it's detected fine in BIOS and I can boot into Win 10 if I need to by messing with BIOS boot order. secure boot in BIOS is off
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc16430: if ubuntu doesnt see your ssd, where did you install ubuntu now on then?
<qwebirc16430> I have two SSD disks, and Ubuntu sees the other (and only the other) - it suits me fine apart from the GRUB problem
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc16430: are you gonna dualboot or singleboot?
<qwebirc16430> dual boot
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: one for you ^
<qwebirc16430> if I wanted single boot, I'd have wiped windows from the first ssd (but well, I didn't even have that option in the installer, the installer only saw the second ssd - ADATA SU 800 ultimate 1 tb
<qwebirc16430> I need Win 10 very rarely, so doing stuff in bios to boot it is... acceptable but I'd prefer to get grub working
<EriC^> qwebirc16430: what does 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' give?
<qwebirc16430> I already tried os-prober (doesn't see Win 10) as well as several disk utilities such as fdisk -l and gparted and they all only see the 1 tb disk
<qwebirc16430> EriC^: https://termbin.com/74nu
<EriC^> qwebirc16430: anything in dmesg about the nvme?
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Thanks again. Baobab over USB is _really_ slow. How long should it take to map a 16 gb device?
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: what kind of usb is it, and usb 1, 2 or 3?
<qwebirc16430> EriC^: looks relevant? [    1.402542] ahci 0000:00:17.0: version 3.0 [    1.402671] ahci 0000:00:17.0: Found 1 remapped NVMe devices. [    1.402672] ahci 0000:00:17.0: Switch your BIOS from RAID to AHCI mode to use them.
<qwebirc16430> note I am a newbie when it comes to setting up Ubuntu, when I used it at work it came all set up ;)
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: USB 2 AFAIK
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Actually baobab stops responding...
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and unplug your usb, and replug in while you play with baobab
<Tin_man> qwebirc16430, if you have the luxury of having a second computer, I'd suggest running Ubuntu on a separate machine, Dual booting with windows it's self is a in depth challenge.
<qwebirc16430> I don't have a second computer and I liked Windows/Ubuntu dual boot at work a lot. apart from this niggle, everything works
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FJQ4BkHN8y/
<Tin_man> i'd say not seeing your SSD would be a fairly large niggle..
<man139142025> hi how to uninstall an app and dependences not used by other apps
<man139142025> comand line
<qwebirc16430> that SSD has only Windows 10 on it and nothing else :P and I only kept Win 10 because of one program that doesn't have a Linux equivalent afaik
<tarzeau> man139142025: apt-get --purge remove pkg ?
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: seems like you have some connecting issues to the phone
<Tin_man> man139142025, depends on how you installed it
<man139142025> i installed in synaptic
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: did you enable DEV mode on your phone?
<qwebirc65123> Guys can you check your value of /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syn_retries?
<man139142025> tarzeau: so that will leave the dependences the app has if other apps installed use them
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: I agree. However after disconnecting and reconnecting I can now see partial results of the map. I did not enable DEV mode.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc65123: maybe your windows install had both ssd's in a raid or something? try set to AHCI in bios and singleboot ubuntu?
<tarzeau> man139142025: apt-get autoclean or aptitude or/and deborphan helps to clean up
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: try enabling developer mode on your android first, see if that fixes
<man139142025> tarzeau: thanks
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc65123: also nvme ssd's might need advanced partitioning on the setup
<qwebirc16430> I'm hesitant to set AHCI because it makes Win10 not boot at all, proves that Ubuntu is superior :P (in addition to accessibility stuff - I love visible alerts so much)
<qwebirc16430> so I guess I'll live with the current status quo
<qwebirc16430> as I'm going to be using Windows once in a blue moon :P
<man139142025> so tarzeau i can run "sudo apt-get autoclean" or "sudo aptitude autoclean"
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc16430: i wouldnt use raid on a desktop on ssd's..
<EriC^> qwebirc16430: switch to ahci
<EriC^> in the bios to see the nvme
<EriC^> qwebirc16430: reinstall ubuntu in the same mode then
<EriC^> or convert it or whatever
<EriC^> qwebirc16430: wait a second which mode is windows installed in? it's not making sense
<qwebirc16430> windows was installed in whatever the default was, probably raid since switching to ahci makes it not boot
<qwebirc16430> and I don't fancy reinstalling windows now that I have ubuntu, since iirc the order should be 1) windows 2) ubuntu
<Tin_man> man139142025, you might enjoy this guide >> https://itsfoss.com/remove-install-software-ubuntu/
<qwebirc16430> the joys of the computer coming with Win10 preinstalled
<qwebirc65123> Guys can you check your value of /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syn_retries?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc65123: 6
<Tin_man> qwebirc65123, same (6)
<qwebirc65123> @lotuspsychje thanks
<qwebirc65123> Tin_man thanks
<Tin_man> np..
<qwebirc16430> uff, I think I found some tips on how to get past the Win 10 not booting with ahci problem, thanks so much for all the help
<man139142025> Tin_man: what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude???
<Tin_man> man139142025, i'll refer you to this link. >>> https://www.tecmint.com/difference-between-apt-and-aptitude/
<man139142025> thanks Tin_man
<man139142025> thanks Tin_man i see basically they access the same repositories and allow user to install the same packages and apps via comand line
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Dev mode does not solve the problem. Baobab simply freezes at some point around 1-2 minutes after initiating.
<elias_a> Let's see what changing protocol to PTP does...
<elias_a> baobab does not see the android device at all in PTP mode
<sndrtj> hello there
<sndrtj> I am having major issues booting on 18.04. I just get a blank purple screen, and that's it. I tried recovery mode, which worked once, and I managed to update some packages. After rebooting there, however, means recovery mode _also_ doesn't work anymore. There it hangs after 'Loading initial ramdisk'
<sndrtj> I've tried setting some kernel parameters in grub, to no avail. It seems that both the linux boot and initrd commands finish, but don't actually do anything.
<sndrtj> Even when I remove the `quiet` parameter, I'm getting absolutely zero output.
<sndrtj> the only output I get is when I manually insert some 'echo's in grub.
<sndrtj> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blackflow> sndrtj: removed "splash" too? that should stop plymouth from displaying that purple screen so you can see actual systemd/kernel output
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Filelight seems to be able to do the job.
<lotuspsychje> +1 elias_a
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: connection to phone going faster now?
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: At least Filelight does not hang.
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Filelight also seems to work flawlessly without dev mode on.
<lotuspsychje> interesting, let me test that app
<lotuspsychje> looks good elias_a
<sndrtj> removing `splash` didn't do anything (still a purple screen) the first few times. Somehow it worked after the umpteenth time, but I'm not sure what changed - now it actually went too fast to read any of the messages! :-)
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Does the mapping slow down a lot for you too? towards the end of the process?
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: pretty fast here, but im on an ssd
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Filelight seems not to hang but stops after indexing 1623 files. Odd. Perhaps there is something broken in the USB implementation of this phone....
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: for what i understand, connecting phone to a pc needs dev mode enabled to work properly
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: It has maybe been so years ago but not anymore.
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Everything actually works usually without the dev mode.
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: no harm to try right
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: I tried it already.
<_doxker_zero> a
<_doxker_zero> can we actually follow tcp stream in using tcpdump ? i doubt.. (one of the exercises)
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: I'll try one more time and then I'll try to index another phone.
<Furai> Hey, is there a way to pass to image viewer search context from nautilus?
<Furai> Basically what I want to do is to view all images that are result of a search, but not open them all at once. Just the ability to go prev/next photo in the search context.
<blackflow> _doxker_zero: "follow"?
<acebrianjuan> Hi
<acebrianjuan> How can I send broadcast packets using netcat?
<acebrianjuan> So far I've been able to send data to speciffic ip addresses
<acebrianjuan> by doing: nc -u 10.10.10.1 1234
<lapion> is there any way to do-release-upgrade with download only to do the actual upgrade at a later time ?
<lapion> acebrianjuan, try nitpipes
<lapion> acebrianjuan, try netpipes
<acebrianjuan> lapion: actually I've just tried doing: nc -u 0.0.0.0 1234
<acebrianjuan> and it works
<lapion> acebrianjuan, yeah netpipes is ever so slightly different..
<lapion> acebrianjuan, thank you for giving me an alternative to [shivers] telnet
<FreeBoss> Guy, I wrote a script that setups some software. What would be the best command to restart a VM on Azure after the script is complete?
<FreeBoss> Guys* :)
<acebrianjuan> lapion: bear in mind though, that I have only tested this to connect 2 terminal windows in my computer
<blackflow> FreeBoss: systemctl reboot   comes to mind
<acebrianjuan> lapion: I don't know if this will work to connect 2 computers within a local area network
<FreeBoss> blackflow, what if I just do sudo restart?
<acebrianjuan> I've always heard that routers drop broadcast packets
<lapion> acebrianjuan, netpipes is better for that I think
<blackflow> FreeBoss: whats `restart` ? which package does it come from?
<tomreyn> lapion: you can use --data-dir=DATA_DIR to point do-release-upgrade to a previously downloaded copy of the release upgrade data archive, but that's not the upgrades themselves, just a set of scripts and meta information.
<blackflow> FreeBoss: if you want to reboot Ubuntu, `systemctl reboot` is the way.
<tomreyn> lapion: but you can, of course, always point your apt sources to a local mirror server or proxy cache
<FreeBoss> blackflow, any idea how to restart ubuntu properly after simple script is done? sudo restart here doesn't work https://raw.githubusercontent.com/azuretestrepo/UbuntuClamAV/master/ClamAv.sh
<blackflow> FreeBoss: I told you twice. `systemctl reboot`
<blackflow> FreeBoss: and instead of prefixing every line with sudo, just run that script with sudo or root.
<blackflow> FreeBoss: and btw, it appears that what you're doing there is a perfect job for ansible.
<FreeBoss> blackflow, interesting.
<FreeBoss> blackflow, I updated the script https://raw.githubusercontent.com/azuretestrepo/UbuntuClamAV/master/ClamAv.sh
<FreeBoss> It restarts the server now, but reports an error: "Object reference not set to an instance of an object."
<FreeBoss> any idea what that is about?
<blackflow> FreeBoss: nothing Ubuntu related probably.
<blackflow> google suggests it's a .NET error.
<enoch> Hi guys, I have a strange issue
<blackflow> FreeBoss: btw that script is still using sudo on every invocation. that's wrong, run the script itself with sudo, not each individual line.
<enoch> when I try to run bash with a specific user I get: "Killed"
<enoch> do you have any idea?
<FreeBoss> Bash threatens you
<EriC^> enoch: just "Killed" ?
<EriC^> no prefix whatsoever?
<enoch> yes , only "Killed"
<enoch> sh works
<enoch> and bash works with other users
<blackflow> enoch: like I told you in #debian, check the shell rc files. those sourced from ~/ and in /etc/
<EriC^> enoch: maybe it's the script writing that?
<EriC^> enoch: type "grep -i killed /path/to/script"
<enoch> it is not a script, I'm just running /bin/bash
<enoch> blackflow: /etc/ where?
<blackflow> enoch: also you said when you LOGIN with that shell. so running scripts vs login is quite a different situation. which one is it, then?
<enoch> in ~/ I have nothing
<blackflow> enoch: bash(1) manpage, section FILES
<EriC^> enoch: check the rc files as blackflow suggested, also try running bash with more verbosity
<enoch> blackflow, I can login if I set the default shell to /bin/sh but then if I switch to /bin/bash I get "Killed"
<enoch> where are the rc files under /etc/?
<EriC^> enoch: try "bash -x"
<blackflow> which is why I told you to check the rc files
<blackflow> enoch: look at the damn manpage, section FILES
<mrpanda> thank god
<mrpanda> this seem work
<enoch> https://nopaste.xyz/?279e1c0d363179f7#tQeGkOMbmXO55NOQRkmT9QDKYc0rq+RYxemU5jaoQYo=
<mrpanda> ubuntu 18.04 hangs sometimes
<blackflow> enoch: also, create a new user, with defaults, bash for shell, see if you can log into that.
<mrpanda> when try update
<enoch> https://nopaste.xyz/?279e1c0d363179f7#tQeGkOMbmXO55NOQRkmT9QDKYc0rq+RYxemU5jaoQYo= <- bash -x
<mrpanda> the 16 version was more stable i believe
<enoch> blackflow: the new user works
<blackflow> enoch: you'll need bash -lx to check the LOGIN context
<blackflow> enoch: right, so something in your users home dir, one of hte files sourced by bash, is causing it to go belly up
<enoch> mhh maybe something related to the locale?
<blackflow> enoch: bash -lx
<enoch> https://nopaste.xyz/?900d51abb4d719cb#DLXN6SMmv5/lboAqy5i23SvhrmLtxV4IDi2BTHCm1Qg= <- bash -lx
<enoch> yes that's why I asked :D
<enoch> see: printf 'WARNING! Your environment specifies an invalid locale.\
<EriC^> enoch: see "dmesg"
<EriC^> enoch: if bash printed Killed it would have shown in bash -x, so something else is killing it i guess
<blackflow> enoch: invalid locale would just complain loudly, but not fail. it defaults to "C" iirc.  but definitely do setup the locale properly to fix that issue anyway.
<EriC^> oh nevermind, the old paste was short
<FreeBoss> blackflow, so it actually doesn't work. that script didn't work. I'm not running it inside bash, but rather using Azure Custom Script Extension. Documents say that "If you have a script that will cause a reboot, then install applications and run scripts etc. You should schedule the reboot using a Cron job"
<FreeBoss> How can I reboot ubuntu in such case with cron job?
<blackflow> if new user logs in fine, but your current doesn't, then the problem is  most likely in ~/.bashrc or any other rc the shell is sourcing from there
<enoch> I already tried dmesg, but it seems to be fine
<EriC^> enoch: the last paste you showed had a lot of locale errors
<blackflow> FreeBoss: systemctl reboot.   and it appears your problem is not Ubuntu related, so you should really ask Azure support. "Azure Custom Script Extension" is not supported here.
<enoch> I have no  ~/.bashrc so how to check if any other rc is killing it?
<blackflow> FreeBoss: also scheduling reboot with cron sounds totally wrong. what is the end goal you're trying to achieve there? Set up your VM, reboot it?
<blackflow> enoch: last time. bash(1) manpage, section FILES.  there's more than one file the shell is trying
<enoch> ok thanjks
<blackflow> enoch: section INVOCATION explains the order checked and what happens in the process
<enoch> checking, thanks
<mrpanda> these kids of tu delft are messing
<mrpanda> i think they wrote the terminal system :D
<mrpanda> goodday
<EriC^> enoch: try 'dmesg -w' then try 'bash' again
<blackflow> (in another terminal)
<EriC^> enoch: how are you trying these stuff from where?
<FreeBoss> <blackflow>, yes setup and reboot
<EriC^> enoch: you're logged into the user using sh, and you're running 'bash' as the user?
<enoch> EriC^ , yes ( dmesg is not showing anything )
<EriC^> enoch: try 'strace -o /tmp/bashlog bash'
<EriC^> then upload /tmp/bashlog
<blackflow> FreeBoss: okay. so if that's not an Ubuntu linux shell (like bash, sh, etc...) you'll really need to ask that software's support channels. for regular ubuntu stuff, shell and scripting, systemctl reboot is what you need. or just `reboot` but taht's a symlink to systemctl anyway.
<armu> searching linux networking and openvpn pro i will pay btc mesg me
<FreeBoss> blackflow, yeah it's linux shell, but under different user, I think
<FreeBoss> I just need to reboot after that script is done
<blackflow> FreeBoss: if that is Ubuntu running, `systemctl reboot` does it. If that's not ubuntu running but some Azure something something, then ask Azure how to do it.
<enoch> EriC^ http://paste.debian.net/1072822/
<blackflow> FreeBoss: you might also need to force the reboot, if it's failing for whatever reason caused by config change.   `systemctl -f -f reboot`
<EriC^> enoch: im able to reproduce your error by doing in "sh" 'ulimit -t 1' then 'bash' then e@e:~$ for i in {1..10000000}; do echo $(($i * $i)); done Killed$
<EriC^> enoch: try "ulimit -t" for the affected user see what it says
<EriC^> mine says unlimited by default
<enoch> unlimited
<blackflow> if ulimits were the cause here, why would /bin/sh login work then. unless a bash rc is doing something to set a limit and then breaks itself...
<EriC^> something is sending it SIGKILL
<blackflow> beacuse logging into another user with bash shell works, as mentioned before. ergo.... the failing user's ~/ does something that breaks bash
<EriC^> i'd check the rc files as blackflow said
<enoch> blackflow I also tried to change the use home directory
<enoch> checking
<blackflow> I suppose it doesn't hurt to check /etc/security/limits.conf to see if that particular user (or its group) is limited
<blackflow> enoch: and? can you login when you change the homedir?
<enoch> no
<enoch>  /etc/security/limits.conf is empty
<EriC^> you changed the homedir in passwd?
<enoch> EriC^ yes
<enoch> bash --norc
<enoch> bash-4.3$ Killed
<enoch> $
<EriC^> why does it says bash-4.3
<blackflow> the moment of truth
<EriC^> oh, with --norc it does that
<EriC^> enoch: just to be clear though, this is the standard ubuntu repo bash right? :D
<enoch> EriC^ it is debian: Debian GNU/Linux 8 \n \l
<blackflow> of course. :)
<FreeBoss> Ubuntu question: how can I restart a VM once via cron job?
<EriC^> FreeBoss: at a particular time you mean?
<j0seph> Hi all. Is there a way to disable Ubuntu telling me that I need to restart my computer to use the software I upgraded after 'apt upgrade'?
<FreeBoss> EriC^, no, 5 seconds after a command
<FreeBoss> or right now, but via cron job
<FreeBoss> I'm performing a simple script using Azure Custom script extension. https://raw.githubusercontent.com/azuretestrepo/UbuntuClamAV/master/ClamAv.sh
<enoch> mhhh blackflow EriC^ , you mean this is not a "standard" debian?=
<EriC^> FreeBoss: how is the command executed?
<FreeBoss> I need to restart VM after the script executed.
<FreeBoss> However documentation says that "If you have a script that will cause a reboot, then install applications and run scripts etc. You should schedule the reboot using a Cron job"
<FreeBoss> So, my question is how can I edit my script to restart VM via cron job?
<tomreyn> enoch: this channel is called #ubuntu
<EriC^> FreeBoss: that only makes sense if cron is running the script in the first place
<EriC^> FreeBoss: you'd do something like /path/to/script && sleep 5 && reboot
<FreeBoss> EriC^, that wouldn't work.
<EriC^> if you wanted it only to reboot if the script was successful in its return
<blackflow> enoch: Ubuntu != Debian
<enoch> yes I know
<EriC^> FreeBoss: brb
<blackflow> FreeBoss: you can also do this:  https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/rebooting-magic-way
<blackflow> FreeBoss: the two echos, to sysrq and sysrq-trigger
<tomreyn> enoch: so you knowingly ask volunteers here, who are here to provide support with ubuntu (as the topic also told you), for support with something else? don't you realize how that's wrong?
<enoch> tomreyn: really I thought it was a ubuntu machine at the beginning
<tomreyn> enoch: then by the time you realized it wasn't, you should have pointed this out and moved to #debian
<enoch> I asked here and in #debian becaus it is debian based
<enoch> I also asked here
<enoch> there*
<blackflow> enoch: no you didn't, you asked in #debian first :)  and I answered you there.
<j0seph> Ubuntu is debian-based but the two have rather different philosophies anyway
<enoch> blackflow yes but really I thought it was an ubuntu machine. Btw I understand guys
<tomreyn> next time you're unsure what youR'e running, there is also ##linux
<blackflow> enoch: btw, there's no selinux running there, is it?
<blackflow> I mean what you listed was happening so far, is really weird. esp where you changed the home dir and had the same outcome, meaning there's somethng else enforcing for that USER in particular, but only if BASH is used...
<blackflow> If this is the summary:   user+bash=killed;   user+bin/sh=ok;   anotehr_user+bash=ok;    user+bash+new_homedir= killed
<tomreyn> please move over to #debian to continue on this topic
<enoch> blackflow EriC^: what about ulimit -a?
<FreeBoss> blackflow, do I need to add "done" when doing this magic way? https://raw.githubusercontent.com/azuretestrepo/UbuntuClamAV/master/ClamAv.sh
<enoch> https://nopaste.xyz/?e79c592f9382d01d#DbY7wHVYLBwLUi+NZ3fVCNGoipSjxCDBT6qzD/Rvssk=
<tomreyn> we're trying to make everyone aware that they should only seek support in their distros' channel, not something based on something which is also similar to something else.
<blackflow> FreeBoss: no, "done" is the ending token for the "while" stanza.    while ....; do ....; done
<tomreyn> continuing this chat here would undermine this effort, blackflow
<FreeBoss> <blackflow>, thanks! I'll try now
<Beef_wgtn> I'm trying to run rabbitmq, but keep getting a report that "node 'rabbit' not running at all". Even after reinstall
<blackflow> FreeBoss: you might want echo s   before that echo b    to sync the filesystems at least
<blackflow> FreeBoss: this explains the sysrq letters:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<blackflow> tomreyn: agreed
<tomreyn> thanks
<FreeBoss> <blackflow> uhm? so not
<FreeBoss> echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<FreeBoss> echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<FreeBoss> instead
<blackflow> FreeBoss: no that's okay. just add      echo s > /proc/sysrq-trigger     inbetween
<FreeBoss> thanks
<blackflow> FreeBoss: the first line enables sysrq (which is off by default, though controlled by sysctl.conf), and the other two inject the sysrq "commands"
<EriC^> what is the meaning of this? https://raw.githubusercontent.com/azuretestrepo/UbuntuClamAV/master/ClamAv.sh
<blackflow> EriC^: some weird Azure Scripting Language aka Not Really Bash or Shell,    used to set up and reboot an Azure VM running (I guess) Ubuntu.
<EriC^> it says ".sh" at the end though
<blackflow> if I understood correctly, but that totally looks like a valid shell script to me.
<blackflow> which is weird why `systemctl reboot` wouldn't work, unless there's no systemd running in that environment.
<EriC^> yeah but am i missing something? i dont get the point of it
<blackflow> 12:51 < FreeBoss> blackflow, so it actually doesn't work. that script didn't work. I'm not running it inside bash, but rather using Azure Custom Script Extension.
<sazawal> Hello, I am using Lubuntu 18.10. When I boot the OS, I get some error messages, one being "brcmsmac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: false (implement)". Where is the problem?
<blackflow> EriC^: apt update, install clamav, setup config, reboot
<EriC^> blackflow: oh i see
<EriC^> i meant like the whole while ! echo y | stuff
<blackflow> like, a clamav appliance or something. doesn't matter what the context is. the question was "how to reboot at the end  of that script"
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: you dont have internet yet?
<blackflow> EriC^: honestly I wasn't really trying to parse it in my head, except noting the excessive use of sudos
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: No, it seems like the Ethernet card is dead. I am using wifi which works.
<EriC^> blackflow: nevermind i get it now, it keeps running apt-get update every 5 seconds til it succeeds, makes sense
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: allright an the wifi is a broadcom?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Yes, this I checked in lspci Network Controller
<tomreyn> sazawal: this very message you quoted just seems to state that support for the (optional) "quality of service" feature is not yet implemented in this driver.
<EriC^> blackflow: the really redundant part is that they have the command inside the while loop too
<EriC^> if it runs right there, it'll have to run again for the while condition, and then exit, and it's totally unnecessary, just sleep 5 would be good
<sazawal> tomreyn: But isn't Ethernet and Wifi are from different physical cards? I was supposing my Ethernet Card should show up as Ethernet Controller in lspci output
<FreeBoss> <blackflow>, that sill doesn't work. How can I create a cronjob that will restart VM 10 seconds after I run this command? That would fix it
<EriC^> FreeBoss: cron has no idea when you run commands, unless you run the command using cron, then you can use that relativity to run your reboot
<blackflow> FreeBoss: if the script isn't running as root, so you use all those sudos, then those echo's won't work. you'll need to     echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/...       and the same for   s     and    b    in the same form
<EriC^> cron is just this 'at this time/interval/something run /path/to/this'
<blackflow> FreeBoss: sorry it occurred to me just now that it's probably not running as root
<EriC^> FreeBoss: where are you running this command from? the ClamAv.sh ?
<EriC^> add to that the 10 secs delay, or integrate it into the script itself at the end put sleep 10 && reboot
<blackflow> btw there's no cronjob for ten seconds. minimum resolution is 1 minute, and I totally would NOT use a crontab, it's unnecessrily complex.
<FreeBoss> Eric^, blacflow, Azure Custom Script Extension executes this script.
<tomreyn> seems like a question for ##azure
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: cron has no place in this scenario. Do what you were told and make the reboot part of your screen
<leftyfb> script*
<EriC^> indeed
<EriC^> the cron stuff is jibberish, and the script seems poorly written
<blackflow> FreeBoss: I don't know what that means, and we can't support that here. I'm telling you from the standpoint of a shell script. I think you're chasing a red herring there. systemctl reboot   MUST work.    if there's no systemd, then just `reboot`.   or use the sysreq to force the kernel into reboot.
<FreeBoss> So it runs the script and waits for "success" then it finishes. So .sh script
<FreeBoss> <leftyfb>, how I can do that?
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: at the end of your screen, put a sleep 10 and the command to reboot your VM
<leftyfb> damnit
<leftyfb> script, not scren
<blackflow> heh
<leftyfb> just woke up :)
<blackflow> I thought you were recommending GNU screen there.
<FreeBoss> <leftyfb>, I did add reboot into it and it failed
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: ok, then fix that
<blackflow> FreeBoss: failed how, tho?
<blackflow> the error you get is crucial
<EriC^> FreeBoss: can the user running it usually run 'reboot' ?
<FreeBoss> Azure Script Extension wait for script to report success, but script restarts vm so it never reports sucess, hence Azure Custom Script Extension waits forever = fail
<blackflow> FreeBoss: oh BTW..... did you run that reboot with sudo?  =)
<FreeBoss> yes
<FreeBoss> I ran
<blackflow> FreeBoss: what's teh exact error you got out?
<FreeBoss> sudo systemctl reboot
<EriC^> FreeBoss: is sudo passwordless?
<FreeBoss> blackflow no error. Azure Script Extension waits for sucess forever
<FreeBoss> So timeout
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: sounds like an #azure problem
<blackflow> FreeBoss: how about just    sudo reboot    ?
<FreeBoss> I told you, it didn't work
<EriC^> FreeBoss: do you use a password with sudo? cause in the script it wont work in that case
<blackflow> FreeBoss: okay then try those echoes but    replace  echo 1 > /proc...     with     echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/....            and use the same from for all three lines
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: tomreyn Is this error message somehow related to my non-functional ethernet? I found on searching that it is a wifi problem, although my wifi is working.
<FreeBoss> Can you look at this? https://raw.githubusercontent.com/azuretestrepo/UbuntuClamAV/master/ClamAv.sh
<EriC^> FreeBoss: try running 'id > /tmp/userid' in the script and paste what's in /tmp/userid
<FreeBoss> Third command works
<EriC^> so it does reboot now?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: check your driver version please? sudo lshw -C network
<leftyfb> those echo's aren't going to work unless you're running this script as root. If you're running as root, you don't need the sudo
<blackflow> with     echo b | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger     ?
<EriC^> FreeBoss: you can add a "u" (unmount all fs) after the "s" (sync) so it's safer
<tomreyn> sazawal: the single log line you shared with us so far is definitely related to a broadcom wireless device. if you're trying to make an ethernet device work, you should focus on that instead.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: description: Wireless interface        product: BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n        vendor: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        logical name: wlp1s0b1        version: 01        serial: 20:10:7a:2e:3c:b4        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
<FreeBoss> going to sleep 36 hours up and no solution
<FreeBoss> Thanks for heklp guys, I'll make it work tomorrow
<sazawal> tomreyn: I see. I already gave up my ethernet device. I have an opinion that it is physically dead. So, as long as my wifi works, this error message shouldn't bother me.
<EriC^> that tends to happen with phrases like 'it wont work'
<EriC^> FreeBoss: no crystal balls here, you need to give any errors etc so people can help you more effectively
<tomreyn> sazawal: i don't think it is an error message.
<blackflow> FreeBoss: no solution? did the echo | sudo tee   work or not?   I thought you said "third command works"
<tomreyn> sazawal: but i agree that you don't need to worry about it.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: im missing: driver=
<tomreyn> !paste | sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Sorry, here is the complete output https://termbin.com/wd96
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: try another driver
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sazawal> tomreyn: Yes. I will get back to it if the wifi has problems in the future.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: bcmwl-kernel-source for example
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: This is for the wifi driver right? My wifi is working.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: yeah dont play with working things :p
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: :P. Although I am of the opinion to play around with working things, but I have enough games with this laptop.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: its your system, you are the boss
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Yes :D, by the way thanks.
<sazawal> I will soon get an ethernet to USB adapter and try to make it work.
<mustmodify> I'm using lubuntu-desktop. On startup, I want it to automagically go straight to a desktop, open a web browser to a certain URL, and set it to full screen.
<mustmodify> Not sure what to google ... can anyone give me some keyword suggestions or ... just tell me what to do? :)
<Southern_Gentlem> mustmodify,  google ubuntu autologin then in your browser set that webpage as the home, set full page and save as your session
<mustmodify> save as your session...
<mustmodify> ok I'll give it a shot. Thanks Southern_Gentlem
<Southern_Gentlem> i have been doing the same for years (except the autologin) for Summer Orientation laptops
<blackflow> does FF stay in fullscreen next time you start it?
<blackflow> I thought one would need a config change or extension for that
<blackflow> (aka kiosk mode)
<Southern_Gentlem> blackflow, it works for me for years
<blackflow> Southern_Gentlem: good to know
<metnel> Hi, I have a problem where a video device appear as on lsusb, but does not show a /dev/video*
<metnel> It does appear at first, but after a few moments it disappears. A reboot solve the issue, but I  wonder if there is a permanent solution?
<freeone3000> Hi, after upgrading my machine to 4.15.0-46-generic I now have about 80ms of typing lag. Anybody know what could cause this?
<leftyfb> freeone3000: what version of ubuntu?
<freeone3000> leftyfb: 18.04
<leftyfb> freeone3000: try installing linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<leftyfb> that'll give you the 4.18 hwe kernel
<adair> hell
<adair> hello
<adair> how the ubuntu install chrome
<kaniki> Hi, I want to encrypt my ubuntu hard disk (when I start my OS I want to get first password of the hard disk and after that the password of ubuntu )
<kaniki> is there a way to encrypt my ubuntu after installation (I know during installation I can do that) but now after the installation I want to encrypt it please if you know something help me
<ilias_gr> hi all. Could you please advise me if I choose the option to upgrade 16.04.6 to 18.04.2 will this make any changes on my current system's configuration or the whole configuration will remain the same?
<leftyfb> !repeat | kaniki
<ubottu> kaniki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | ilias_gr
<ubottu> ilias_gr: Upgrade from 16.04 to current 18.04 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<leftyfb> ilias_gr: it depends on the application/service
<leftyfb> kaniki: it will be a lot quicker and easier to encrypt during installation
<kaniki> leftyfb thank you for your kind reply, The problem is that I'm going to travel today and I know that they will start touching my stuff here in my country I don't trust them this is why I want to encrypt it
<ilias_gr> leftyfb: Could you please explain me this? Will the upgrade affect packages configuration storing on /home?
<leftyfb> ilias_gr: again, it depends on the application
<pragmaticenigma> ilias_gr: Minimal changes will occur to your configuration. Where a new configuration file needs to be installed, you will be prompted if you wish to keep your own configuration or use the new package mantainers version
<ilias_gr> OK. Thank you both. Is it an upgrade recommended best than a clean installation or there no difference?
<pragmaticenigma> ilias_gr: I would recommend an upgrade, if you don't like how something behaves, then move to a fresh install
<ilias_gr> pragmaticenigma: I have kept back 3 packages to avoid upgrade. Is this the reason that my system asks for a full upgrade of current release to proceed with the upgrade to the new distro?
<pragmaticenigma> ilias_gr: Yes
<freeone3000> leftyfb: Okay, so nvidia-932 had a slight dkms incompatiblity with the 4.18 kernel, but I shimmed the headers to support the old interface and everything's working fine. Thanks for your help!
<ilias_gr> pragmaticenigma: thank you.
<ceibal_> hola
<ceibal_> q onda
<ceibal_> hola
<pragmaticenigma> !es | ceibal_
<ubottu> ceibal_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<markus__> i am having trouble with ubuntu 16. i have dual booted ubuntu with win7 . the ubuntu generating lot of heat to hdd but there is no heating problem on windows.
<markus__> hard disk temp goes upto 55 degree under an hour
<OerHeks> such temp sounds normal to me
<compdoc> thats warm but not very hot for a drive. sounds like you need better cooling
<markus__> but it never goes above 45 in windows
<markus__> i have installed tlp
<markus__> but no benefit
<OerHeks> with specs of that drive, you could check with the vendor
<leftyfb> markus__: which version of ubuntu? (there is no "ubuntu 16")
<markus__> ubuntu 16.04
<markus__> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<markus__> i also have edited tlp conf file refering from this answer:https://askubuntu.com/questions/45493/why-is-the-hard-disk-drive-too-hot
<OerHeks> markus__, what hdd exactly? sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep Model  # could tell
<markus__> Model Number:       WDC WD10JPVX-22JC3T0
<markus__> it's western digital hard drive
<Angs> I have a decimal IPv4 addr. 168300806 I use online tools that it converts to 10.8.17.6 which is correct, however str prints 6.17.8.10 when I use this fcn inet_ntop( AF_INET, &uint32_ipv4_addr, str, INET_ADDRSTRLEN ); I have just upgraded my ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04. It was working with on 16.04, now it translate on reverse order. Does anyone know how to fix the order?
<OerHeks> markus__, WD blue, i found it, sure the temp is normal between 0-60 'C https://www.wd.com/content/dam/wdc/website/downloadable_assets/eng/spec_data_sheet/2879-771437.pdf
<pragmaticenigma> Angs: This is not a development channel, please find a channel specific to the programming language that you are using for assistance
<markus__> ok let's see if it goes higer than 60  after working long hours
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | Angs: To help you search for a channel try:
<ubottu> Angs: To help you search for a channel try:: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<amcclure> hello
<pragmaticenigma> Hello amcclure
<AkJung47> how do i prevent par2 or what is causing my par2 unpacking not allowing the other par2 files not extract?
<lotuspsychje> AkJung47: whats happening exactly? it stops unpacking?
<AkJung47> i unpack my par2, then comes other par2 files and they won't unpack
<AkJung47> just about everygame i download has a par2
<Roar> Hello Can somebody help about UFW ?
<Pici> AkJung47: game?
<AkJung47> and apps
<AkJung47> videogames.
<OerHeks> AkJung47, seems like a borked illegal newsgroup download, not an ubuntu issue
<AkJung47> i want itch.io and that's par2 i have like 5 games that's par2
<AkJung47> it's legit...
<AkJung47> i do not piracy
<AkJung47> i extract the itch app then it extract's files like itch-setup.vol000+08.par2
<OerHeks> oh oke, pars are usually newsgroup stuff ..
<AkJung47> where do i go?
<AkJung47> i been searching forums all day
<mustmodify> In /etc/pam.d/lightdm-autologin, what does `session required` do? I'm getting 'No session for pid xxxx" -- I'm not sure why I'd want a session, assuming a session is something that stores where windows are and what's in memory. WHen I start, I just want it to autologin then execute a command to open a browser.
<lotuspsychje> AkJung47: i had something pypar to auto repair them
<AkJung47> i use that and it gives me files like itch-setup.vol000+08.par2 and they don't extract
<mustmodify> sorry, it's `session required blblah" like pam_limits.so, etc
<AkJung47> they won't even load..
<OerHeks> AkJung47, as itch.io is commercial, seek help with their support? they usually give a .zip file, not par
<AkJung47> i have the zip i extract that run the file and it is a par2
<lotuspsychje> !info pypar2 xenial | AkJung47
<ubottu> AkJung47: pypar2 (source: pypar2): graphical frontend for the par2 utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-7 (xenial), package size 37 kB, installed size 288 kB
<AkJung47> where do i get that?
<lotuspsychje> AkJung47: seems not on bionic anymore
<AkJung47> i have ubuntu gamepack
<AkJung47> do you think it's my OS?
<lotuspsychje> AkJung47: think your problem is the corrupt archive needing to be repaired
<lotuspsychje> AkJung47: and you need something like pypar2 to repair the archive
<Roar> fucking assholes
<AkJung47> i read that files get corrupted when downloaded and creates par2 i havn't had this problem until i got this OS
<Roar> Hello Can somebody help about UFW ?
<leftyfb> !op | Roar
<ubottu> Roar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<AkJung47> fuck this fucking OS
<leftyfb> lol
<Zewwy> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I have an HP Elitebook 8570w, I'm installing Ubuntu Server LTS 18.4 it finds my local disk, I create one large partition, and it installs fine, but then when I reboot, it says no boot device found....
<lotuspsychje> ..
<Zewwy> I attempted changing my boot options in teh EUFI/BIOS to Legacy but that didn't help either
<leftyfb> OerHeks: legit games/software do not use pars. He was clearly dealing with illegal downloads.
<Zewwy> Also for some reason I get a lot of pixel oddities on teh screen during boot
<Zewwy> thoughts suggestions?
<leftyfb> Roar: you just offended everyone here that would have been willing to help you. You can leave now.
<leftyfb> Zewwy: try reinstalling after changing to legacy
<Zewwy> I did
<Zewwy> it did the same thing
<lordcirth> Zewwy, when you reboot, is your hard drive the first boot device?
<Zewwy> Yes
<Zewwy> I double checked my boto orer and everything in teh BIOS/EUFI before and after install
<Zewwy> and reinstall
<Zewwy> I'm at a loss...
<leftyfb> Zewwy: do you have any other bootable drives/media in your machine? Try unplugging them and/or disabling all of them in the BIOS and reinstall.
<Zewwy> I did
<Zewwy> I have no other bootable devices after install
<Zewwy> if I load anyother live linux (like GParted Live) it finds the disc fine just liek the live installer does
<codefriar> I have a 18.04 server install, and i'm trying to determine what is setting the network configuration? I have a bond setup that was done during install, and I'm trying to creat a bridge to the one eth device thats not part of the bond. I'm used to /etc/network/interfaces but that says it's managed by netplan now. However, none of the ethernet devices show up in in nm-connection-editor ?
<Zewwy> BIOS sees the disc everytime too
<lordcirth> codefriar, /etc/netplan/*
<leftyfb> codefriar: Ubuntu 18.04 uses netplan.io, not /etc/network/interfaces (ifupdown) on a fresh install
<lordcirth> codefriar, netplan is not the same as networkManager. NM is not installed on server by default
<Zewwy> netplan uses YAML parser
<Zewwy> fun stuff
<leftyfb> lordcirth: networkmanager was not mentioned
<leftyfb> oh, it was
<lordcirth> nm-connection-editor
<leftyfb> this isn't a server then
<leftyfb> it's a Desktop
<lordcirth> It could have been installed
<lordcirth> codefriar, are you sure it was the Ubuntu Server, not Desktop, iso that was installed? And was it a fresh install of 18.04, or upgraded from 16.04?
<Zewwy> so I"m hooped?
<leftyfb> Zewwy: there's got to be something you're missing. What if you pick your boot device at POST, can you pick the hard drive?
<Zewwy> I didi that tyoo
<Zewwy> same thing no boot
<Zewwy> why would ubuntu installer not install the boot partition properlly?
<leftyfb> Zewwy: try booting a live cd/usb and reinstalling grub
<leftyfb> Zewwy: That's not an appropriate question until we find out what is actually wrong
<Zewwy> well clearly the boot partition
<leftyfb> no, it's not clearly
<leftyfb> especially since by default, Ubuntu 18.04 desktop will not create a separate boot partition
<Zewwy> who said desktop
<Zewwy> I said server, no desktop
<leftyfb> on a laptop?
<codefriar> lordcirth it was installed as ubuntu server, and I manually installed budgie-desktop through tasksel
<leftyfb> codefriar: can I ask why?
<codefriar> leftyfb I'm creating the bridge, so I can use virt-manager.
<leftyfb> Zewwy: just to be clear, you installed Ubuntu server on a laptop?
<leftyfb> codefriar: it should still be using netplan, not the desktop GUI
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I run ubuntu server on laptops as well.... a computer is a computer
<_alx_> is there a diff tool for binary files? (i'm looking for differences in the headers of tiff files)
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: yes, but it's not typical. We should verify it either way.
<pragmaticenigma> _alx_: No, you could do a hex dump of the two files and then use a diff tool to compare the output
<codefriar> leftyfb i edited the yaml file and restarted the service but br0 doesn't show?
<leftyfb> codefriar: did you run netplan apply?
<codefriar> yes
<leftyfb> codefriar: there's documentation for netaplan that you should be following. Especially if you're complex configs like bonding
<_alx_> pragmaticenigma: hexdump it is, thank you!
<CarlFK> _alx_: kinda guessing about what you are doing - but I would run a tool that extracts the metadata from the tiffs and diff that
<CarlFK> _alx_: here is a nice bash trick: diff  <(pdftotext ndv_19_pytx_v1.pdf -) <(pdftotext ndv_19_pytx_v2.pdf -)
<Zewwy> leftyfb: correct, sorry had to help someone
<leftyfb> codefriar: https://netplan.io/examples#configuring-network-bridges
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: They need TIFF support though
<CarlFK> _alx_:  once you figure out 2 commands to display something:  diff  <(cmd1) <(cmd2)
<lordcirth> codefriar, installing budgie probably pulled in network manager. You should disable it.
<leftyfb> Zewwy: ok, by default, Ubuntu server 18.04 does not create a separate /boot partition.
<_alx_> CarlFK: it's fine, i'm building a cstruct of the full header :)
<codefriar> lordcirth re-running netplan apply seems to have worked.
<Zewwy> hmhmmm, I used this same image to pin up a VM and it worked fine?
<leftyfb> Zewwy: image?
<Zewwy> Also when i went through the installer, when it got to the part on creating the paritions it did show a Grub partition
<leftyfb> Zewwy: by default, Ubuntu server 18.04 does not create a separate /boot partition. If you have an EFI system, it will create an EFI partition. But not a "Grub" partition.
<Zewwy> go on
<Zewwy> cause the VM I installed this image on was setup to use EFI and it worked fine
<Zewwy> I'll install this same image on a different laptop using an ssd
<leftyfb> Zewwy: on the machine in question, are you choosing the entire drive to install to or are you trying to setup some manual config?
<Zewwy> Clean drive (no data or parition data) use entire drive
<Zewwy> doing the whole install again on a different laptop with an SSD
<Zewwy> not getting the pixle oddities on this one, but install is going through the exact same so far
<Zewwy> Ubuntu-Server-18.04.2-live-amd64
<Zewwy> same proble,
<James_Epp> Hey folks. I'd like some advice. I want to create an ubuntu installation flash drive, but not with a simple dd. I'd like the end result to be an MBR flash drive, with a ~2.5GB partition with the files of the ubuntu live desktop ISO, leaving space for other data partitions. My main hang-up is the bootloader. Are there existing guides on this topic?
<leftyfb> James_Epp: why do you care about an MBR?
<Zewwy> legacy boot would be my guess
<James_Epp> leftyfb: So that both BIOS and EFI systems can be booted
<James_Epp> Zewwy is correct.
<Zewwy> ooo what ashocker
<James_Epp> :^)
<Zewwy> i just wish server 18.04 would boot
<Zewwy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1065426/installing-ubuntu-server-18-04-on-old-pc-no-bootable-device
<OerHeks> ubuntu iso is hybrid, MBR and EFI compatible.. but you want a persistent part
<OerHeks> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Zewwy> clearly im not the ionly ones whosexperienced it
<leftyfb> Zewwy: try 16.04. See if it makes a difference
<James_Epp> I forgot about unetbootin honestly. Is this normal? https://i.imgur.com/vztkHmO.png
<ioria> James_Epp, sudo QT_X11_NO_MITSHM=1 unetbootin
<Zewwy> 90's called they want their issues back
<James_Epp> damn, this is way too much work.
<Zewwy> I seriously haven't had this many issues booting since EUFI was first introduced, but then I figured it all out, now its all back
<James_Epp> Not just that X11 issue, either. New problems.
<James_Epp> Zewwy: Same, I'm wondering if it's the fact that now that there's more tools in our belt, we feel the need to take advantage of them, and thus overcomplicate bootup.
<Zewwy> leftyfb: even when i go through the guided installation it says it creates a bootloader partition as biod_grub
<Zewwy> bios_grub*
<ioria> Zewwy, you're trying to use gpt on legacy csm
<James_Epp> I also love it when this imaging / crafting software doesn't do synchronous writes.
<Zewwy> ioria: My BIOS is set to legacy
<ioria> Zewwy, then you nee to wipe the gpt on the disk
<James_Epp> You can boot a GPT disk on a BIOS machine just fine. It depends on the motherboard, but it's absolutely do-able.
<Zewwy> afaik I can tell even when I was set to EUFI csm it was not booting
<Zewwy> ioria: you're telling me the installer doesn't know whichh mode the BIOS is in Legacy/UEFI and parition the disk accordingly?
<Zewwy> I have to manually do this, and as far as I can tell going thorugh teh guided installation there no option for me to pick?
<ioria> Zewwy,  if you provide some infos ... like sudo parted -l
<Zewwy> where in teh installatio ndo I say Legacy partitions or the bootloader? the primary ption is otherwise just ext4
<ioria> Zewwy,  paste sudo parted -l
<Zewwy> the guided install aagin shows me the bootloader partition is bios_grub
<Zewwy> I can't even get in bro
<Zewwy> it won't boot
<Zewwy> how can I give you that unless I run another linux live and mountt hat disc
<James_Epp> brb, rebooting to see if this even works.
<ioria> Zewwy,  yep, that way
<ioria> Zewwy,  and you don't need to mount
<Zewwy> Plewase boot Ubuntu
<Zewwy> Please!
<Zewwy> cmon this is driving me nuts
<Zewwy> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2397555
<Zewwy> "My experience has always been that if you don't boot the live disk in Legacy mode, but in UEFI mode, the installation will fail, since grub will not install, making the system unbootable. That's what I learned from some frustrating installation attempts."
<Zewwy> frustrting alright
<OerHeks> Zewwy, so that elitebook has UEFI ?
<Zewwy> yup
<OerHeks> install in uefi mode then ..
<Zewwy> both my crappy old laptops do
<Zewwy> I did same problem
<Zewwy> jesus
<OerHeks> some UEFI bios versions require a password set, or a special manuall enable in the bios to trust the ubuntu uefi part
<ioria> especially Acer
<Zewwy> yeah I wasreading that on that other form a shared
<Zewwy> but way more work then I'm willing to go through leegacy should work
<Zewwy> I'm HP laptops
<Zewwy> acer just happene to be teh ops ssytem
<Zewwy> I'm going to try the alternate installer
<ioria> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<Zewwy> yup
<Zewwy> already there :P
<Zewwy> I've never had such a hard time installing an OS since liek Windows 95
<Zewwy> for reals
<leftyfb> Zewwy: we get it. Please keep the conversation to troubleshooting as opposed to ranting.
<Zewwy> So why is legacy install not workign for me?
<ioria> if you don't provide infos, we cannot know
<leftyfb> Zewwy: Maybe try booting a live environment that will allow you to wipe the GPT bit
<leftyfb> then try the install again
<leftyfb> maybe there's some weird GPT/partition flag that isn't getting cleared with the installer
<Zewwy> leftyfb: I did that 100 times I use gParted Live to wipe the partition clean
<Zewwy> I'm booting gparted live now and I'll run the requested ingfo
<OerHeks>  HP Elitebook 8570w .. all guides say to boot with nomodeset, not sure that applies to server too...
<Zewwy> what is that?
<leftyfb> OerHeks: irrelevant
<leftyfb> OerHeks: it's not even getting to a boot loader
<leftyfb> Zewwy: tried straight sfdisk?
<Zewwy> alright one sec and th egparted live should be up
<OerHeks> oke, than i blame no password on uefi for that elite book
<Zewwy> it shoudl work on Legacy!
<Zewwy> ignore EUFI
<Zewwy> gparted shows /dev/sda1 grub2 core.img
<Zewwy> typbios_grub
<Zewwy> type grub_bios
<leftyfb> core.img?
<Dice> I keep trying to remove the password for one of my users on Ubuntu 18.04 with the command "passwd --delete username" and I get the message "passwd: password expiry information changed." but the user still requires a password
<Dice> what is the issue?
<leftyfb> Dice: local or remove(ssh) login?
<Zewwy> pasting parted -l
<Dice> ssh login
<leftyfb> Dice: use ssh keys
<Dice> I don't know what you mean
<leftyfb> Dice: DO NOT allow users to login via ssh with no authentication
<Dice> oh, I misunderstood your question then
<Dice> it's a local user
<leftyfb> Dice: you said ssh login
<leftyfb> Dice: how are they logging in?
<Dice> I know
<leftyfb> Dice: ok, then use ssh keys if you don't want to prompt for a password.
<Dice> like I said, I misunderstood your question
<Dice> it's a local user that does not need ssh login
<Zewwy> and wants to login without a passwortd?
<leftyfb> Dice: what version of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> set that user to autologin?
<Dice> 18.04
<leftyfb> ^
<leftyfb> Dice: server or desktop?
<leftyfb> Dice: https://websiteforstudents.com/setup-user-to-automatically-logon-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-desktop/
<leftyfb> for desktop
<leftyfb> Dice: for server .... don't
<Dice> I want the user to run a software automatically on the machine, so that's why I want to remove the password
<leftyfb> Dice: look at the link I gave you
<Dice> I only have access to it through ssh
<leftyfb> Dice: use X forwarding
<leftyfb> run gnome-control-center user-accounts
<leftyfb> run: gnome-control-center user-accounts
<Dice> will this work if I want to run a certain script as that user?
<OerHeks> if that script requires NO sudo ..
<Zewwy> k, tried something different in GParted live, i'll see if this works..
<abdulhakeem> Trying to access phpmyadmin on my Ubuntnu server, I have php-mbstring installed, yet it keeps telling me mbstring is missing. What am I missing here?
<abdulhakeem> if it matters, I'm accessing my server via DDNS domain, I currently have a Wordpress site installed as a virtual host in Apache
<abdulhakeem> so if I go to my domain, it loads the Wordpress site, but if I go to mydomain/phpmyadmin, it gives me the missing mbstring error
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: what version of ubuntu?
<Zewwy> did you enable the mod in apache?
<abdulhakeem> Server 18.04
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: can you pastebin the exact error message?
<Zewwy> from what I can tell you installed the packages, but you didnt' enable the mod in ppache?
<abdulhakeem> "The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration."
<Zewwy> sounds like it hasn't been proerply enabled
<Zewwy> or ocnfiguerd
<teward> abdulhakeem: apt-get install php-mbstring
<Zewwy> he said he did that
<teward> abdulhakeem: if you're using Apache, then sudo systemctl restart apache
<abdulhakeem> hmm okay I thought I had to manually enable but forum posts implied it would be automatically enabled after restarting apache
<abdulhakeem> yeah php-mbstring is installed
<Dice> I have this command: "screen -dm -S nameofscreen /path/to/script.sh" that I want to run as a certain user in one line, how would I manage this?
<teward> huh ,it should've autoinstalled.
<teward> I came in a second too late I guess.
<abdulhakeem> how do I manually enable it?
<Zewwy> for me I found I usually have to enable extras in apache
<Zewwy> a2en mod something
<abdulhakeem> sudo a2enmod php-mbstring?
<teward> a2enmod won't load PHP subplugins
<Zewwy> something like that I can't remember off hand
<teward> that's handled at the PHP configuration level IIRC
<abdulhakeem> The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.
<abdulhakeem> oops
<Zewwy> ohh
<abdulhakeem> ERROR: Module php-mbstring does not exist!
<abdulhakeem> thats what I meant^
<abdulhakeem> do I need to edit something in php.ini perhaps?
<teward> abdulhakeem: sudo phpenmod mbstring
<teward> ?
<Zewwy> again seems liek your just missing a configuration step
<teward> then restart Apache again
<abdulhakeem> yeah thats what it seems but based on forum posts with the same error, they all said simply installing php-mbstring and restarting apache solved it
<abdulhakeem> like the enabling was automatic or something
<nacc> abdulhakeem: what version of ubuntu?
<abdulhakeem> Server 18.04
<nacc> abdulhakeem: apt-cache policy php-mbstring phpmyadmin
<nacc> abdulhakeem: in a pastebin
<Zewwy> I'd give to server a good ol reboot :P
<abdulhakeem> tried that too
<Zewwy> oh alrighty then
<abdulhakeem> sudo phpenmod mbstring returns this: WARNING: Module mbstring ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/7.2/mods-available
<abdulhakeem> but I'm actually running php7.3 now
<nacc> abdulhakeem: then you're not on 18.04
<abdulhakeem> also /etc/php/7.2 and 7.1 still exist on my system
<Zewwy> the mystery deepens
<nacc> abdulhakeem: you've added some external PPAs are not supported h ere
<abdulhakeem> definitely am, installed it myself
<abdulhakeem> its my home server
<nacc> abdulhakeem: 18.04 has 7.2
<nacc> abdulhakeem: not 7.3
<Zewwy> it would appear your PPA may have upgraded the default php
<nacc> more than likely using ondrej
<abdulhakeem> hmm I did add a couple PPAs, cant remember what for
<abdulhakeem> how do I list PPAs/
<Zewwy> sources list
<Zewwy> /etc/sources.list IIRC
<nacc> abdulhakeem: this is a terrible way to manage a system, btw
<nacc> adding PPAs for unknown reasons
<abdulhakeem> its my home server its not that serious
<nacc> that often leads to totally broken systems
<abdulhakeem> its was for installing something I just cant remember what off the top of my head
<Zewwy> well if everything was signed and everyone used supported repos I don't think we'd have many apps to work with
<Zewwy> The amount of times i find a great open source app and it requries a PPA... almost all the time
<ioria> abdulhakeem, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<qwebirc76912> Hello
<Zewwy> ioria: thanks for correcting me
<Zewwy> I wasn't exactly sure :P
<Zewwy> sadly even though I setup a msdos initialization on my disk, before runnign ubuntu install I still get boto error on legacy mode
<ioria> you can set a ppa in sources.list too
<Zewwy> whomp wommm whommomom
<gyles19> a rather new ubuntu 18.04 VM self-destructed this morning when unattended-upgrades autoremoved most of the system packages, including the metas.  I've checked the launchpad bug list and don't see anything about this behavior there. Has anyone else experienced this problem recently?
<Zewwy> theres unattended upgrades?
<abdulhakeem> so the PPAs i added were for cerbot, plex, and ondrej
<leftyfb> and people wonder why we don't recommend unattended upgrades
<abdulhakeem> but I can't remember what ondrej was for
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: it's for unsupported versions of php
<abdulhakeem> hmm so thats probably hte problem
<manjaro-user> hi
<abdulhakeem> its conflicted between 7.2 and 7.3?
<leftyfb> Zewwy: try 16.04
<Zewwy> first the alternative insatlelr on a DVD
<Zewwy> been using my IODD device, although I don't believe it is teh issue
<Zewwy> but try whatever
<OerHeks> gyles19, curious, did you have proposed enabled?
<gyles19> Let me check.  I didn't build the VM personally but I'm stuck debugging it.
<OerHeks> any 3rd party software installed? HWE enabled?
<abdulhakeem> oh I think I installed the ondrej ppa because of Nextcloud
<abdulhakeem> hmm so what do you do if you have more than one version of php installed
<abdulhakeem> sudo apt purge php 7.1* or something
<Zewwy> AFAIK you can only run one version
<abdulhakeem> I thought it would just update and be fine and dandy
<Zewwy> thiongs change in code base all the time
<Zewwy> backwards compat is at best
<abdulhakeem> one of those tutorial blogs told me to install it
<abdulhakeem> damn you Digital ocean
<Zewwy> test everything
<Zewwy> and have backups
<leftyfb> Zewwy: wait, this has been a usb hard drive all along?
<Zewwy> no
<Zewwy> a USB Virtual CDROM
<Zewwy> to install onto regular Sata HDDs on the laptop
<BiGSexY> oh thank god
<scott_> My printer isn't working with Ubuntu, no idea why, can anyone help?
<BiGSexY> this already bodes better than the last server I was in
<Zewwy> IODD device lets you add ISO to a fodler and mount them without burning
<Zewwy> I saved hundreds of imagine USB times, or burning ISOs thanks to this
<scott_> It just says "The printer is not responding" in the printer status page. I'm using IPP and pointed it at the correct IP.
<cuso4> hello! I have qutie a big problem
<gyles19> OerHeks: proposed is not present in sources.list, but bionic-backports is present, along with the usual -security and -updates repos.  This VM yesterday has salttack.com's repos on it, but it hasn't been connected to our salt environment yet.
<gyles19> OerHeks: no HWE on it so far.  Yesterday we installed an eval copy of Redis Enterprise on it.  I looked at the dpkg log on there and didn't see anything unusual there, just installation of some dependency packages.
<cuso4> So my archlinux crashed, I therefore needed to make a bootable usb from another computer (running ubuntu on it). When using dd I wrote to the wrote to my main partition instead of the usb....
<lordcirth> cuso4, oops :P
<cuso4> ooops indeed
<lordcirth> Do you have a separate /home ?
<cuso4> I do
<Zewwy> ben der done dat
<Zewwy> loosing data sucks
<lordcirth> And do you mean you wrote to the disk (sda) or the partition, sda1?
<cuso4> but it seems like it is gone too
<cuso4> wrote to sda and it was an partition on sda
<cuso4> lordcirth: sda
<lordcirth> If you overwrite the first 1GB or so of the disk, the partition table will be gone
<Zewwy> if you dont' have backups it maybe gone
<lordcirth> The /home filesystem is still intact, you just don't know where it starts
<Zewwy> yes photorec
<cuso4> exactly
<Zewwy> can recover but time consuming
<cuso4> it will be worth it
<Zewwy> enjoy the 48 hours
<cuso4> do you know about any good recovery tools?
<lordcirth> cuso4, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Airisson> Hello, I used to install rednotebook to take notes. It seems it is no longer included in the official repositories for Ubuntu 18 LTS. Can someone please explain me why / how some packages get maintained or "unmaintained" ? Is it a question of time for the developpers, security? The package is available through a PPA though. So what is the reason it is no longer in the repos? Is this safe to use from ppa?
<Zewwy> pretty much photorec
<Zewwy> I think it merged with another app/name
<lordcirth> photorec shouldn't be needed, as the filesystem is intact
<manjaro-user> hi
<cuso4> I think I will enjoy that I spent the 48 hours afterwards
<manjaro-user> hi
<cuso4> thank you lordcirth
<lordcirth> manjaro-user, hi
<Zewwy> neat
<manjaro-user> i am a new one
<Zewwy> i am old one
<manjaro-user> wanna study something from irc
<manjaro-user> or have fun
<manjaro-user> thx guys
<lordcirth> manjaro-user, you may want #ubuntu-discuss
<James_Epp> Basically basically basically it worked but windows sucks at multiple partitions on flash drives, but hey - goal accomplished!
<Zewwy> yay
<cuso4> lordcirth: what do you suggest instead
<gyles19> OerHeks: I've been looking at /var/log/unattended-upgrades, /var/log/apt, and /var/log/dpkg*, and I don't see anything odd in there except for this morning's /var/log/apt/history.log showing that apt-get --assume-yes --purge autoremove blew away about 200 packages, including ubuntu-standard, sudo, all of python, linux* kernels, and packages we manually installed after the installer finished.
<JuJUBee> How do I install ubuntu on windows 10 (UEFI)?  I am not getting grub menu for some reason.
<lordcirth> cuso4, the parted and testdisk options in the page I sent look promising
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, you mean dual boot alongside Win10?
<Zewwy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1050444/a-bootable-device-not-detected-showing-on-first-boot-after-installing-18-04
<Zewwy> second answer... wattttt
<Zewwy> if this other image works I'mma facepalm
<JuJUBee> yes, but I chose the "Something Else" and created /, /home, swap.  Should I install boot manager in different location than /dev/sda ?
<lordcirth> Airisson, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=875264
<ubottu> Debian bug 875264 in wnpp "ITP: rednotebook -- -- A cross-platform journal" [Wishlist,Open]
<cuso4> lordcirth: reading it right now! thank you for now, will problably be back in couple of minutes or hours, thanks!
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, ^^
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, if /dev/sda is the drive everything is on, that should work
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, hmmm, no grub.  Just win10
<gde33> havent used livestreamer in a while, it says this now https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hc6r29bJHM/
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, are you booting with EFI?
<JuJUBee> yes
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, did you select the EFI partition?
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, I think i chose /dev/sda not sda2
<JuJUBee> Crud
<Airisson> @lordcirth thank you for the information. I see it's been removed > 1 year. Maybe won't come back immediately. Is it safe to use the ppa? Any idea?
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, I mean, in the partitioning, you want to use the EFI partition as an EFI partition.
<lordcirth> I don't mean to write grub to it in the MBR style, that would break it
<Airisson> By the way, how am I supposed to wrt
<Airisson> to write to a person, what is the correct syntax (will be searching.... but if someone can tell me in the meantime ;) ... will be great)
<Airisson> lordcirth, this way?
<lordcirth> Airisson, yes, just including their name highlights them
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> Airisson: type their name (don't space) and hit tab
<leftyfb> Airisson: you can even type:  lefty<tab> # and it will complete it for you
<Airisson> lordcirth, great thank you. And what about the PPA and future availability of the package? Is there some way to know the planning for a pakage to get included in the repos?
<leftyfb> ignore the #
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, so just mount the efi as efi and leave grub to /dev/sda ?
<Airisson> lordcirth: ah yes, great :)
<fleabeard> hello friends! quick question if you don't mind. If I run a small development webserver on my home network behind a router, do I need to worry about installing things like fail2ban and hardening or even disabling ssh at all?
<lordcirth> Airisson, if you trust the developers of the software, the PPA should be safe.
<cuso4> I don't have an extaernal harddrive, do you think I can write the recovered files directly to my ssh server?
<Zewwy> ITS BOOTING
<lordcirth> cuso4, yes, if you use sshfs, that should work
<lordcirth> fleabeard, do you have any ports forwarded to it? Only port 80/443?
<Zewwy> The alternative installer was WAY BETTER
<fleabeard> lordcirth, only port 80 on the router
<Zewwy> omg finally
<Zewwy> i could cry right now
<lordcirth> fleabeard, then ssh isn't accessible. Still, it wouldn't hurt. Btw consider using Let's Encrypt to get TLS.
<Zewwy> unno whats wrong with the live installer, but it does not install the bootloader to the MBR proeprlly
<fleabeard> lordcirth, thanks!
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, I don't remember the EFI install prompting for a drive to install grub to. I think that's what /boot/efi is for.
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, http://linuxbsdos.com/2016/06/05/dual-boot-ubuntu-16-04-and-windows-10-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/ suggests to install boot loader on efi partition
<scott_> Got it working. Had to change from ipp: to socket:
<Airisson> lordcirth: OK, thank you. I'm not experimented enough to guess, but I think if the package WAS in an official repo, the dev can be trusted... Right?
<legreffier> fleabeard: some sort of auth is a must-have on web-server side is a must, or some IP white-listing...
<letterrip> hi all, is there a way to install a package from a previous distro version (cosmic) on a more recent version (disco)
<letterrip> or have apt allow that
<Zewwy> letterrip: try backport repo?
<lordcirth> Airisson, PPAs are hosted by Canonical, but they are not vetted
<letterrip> Zewwy - i think you misunderstood the direction i want to go :)
<legreffier> letterrip: which package ?
<lordcirth> Zewwy, aren't they asking for the opposite?
<Airisson> lordcirth: OK, understood. Thanks for your answers. :)
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, so it does. Give it a try. Sorry, I haven't done a lot with EFI.
<fleabeard> legreffier, not sure I understand. I'm running a small dev wordpress site on my home network and using no-ip dns to make it accessible outside my network.
<letterrip> legreffier, http://ppa.launchpad.net/maarten-fonville/android-studio/ubuntu
<letterrip> but i'm interested in the general principle
<Zewwy> unno, from what I know backport repos held old packages for newer distros
<letterrip> I have installed it using the software snap interface
<Zewwy> but clearly I don't know crap
<letterrip> but prefer from a repository
<lordcirth> Zewwy, no, backports = newer packages for older distros
<Zewwy> weird nice to know
<lordcirth> The package is ported backwards, you see
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, me either.  I just re-ran the installer and selected "Something Else" again.  I don't see an efi partition here.  msinfo32 under win 10 shows uefi bios
<JuJUBee> Im confused.... :(
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, what partitions do you see?
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, I see a 100MB fat32 and the ntfs along with the new ones I just created.
<JuJUBee> SO this suggests a legacy install, /dev/sda should have worked then.?
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, the 100MB fat32 coud be an EFI partition. Is there any other info about it?
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, no
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, im gonna reboot into win and check the parts...
<lordcirth> Yeah, do that
<Zewwy> interesting MS EUFI bootloader deos use fat32
<Zewwy> how strange
<lordcirth> Zewwy, all EFI partitions are fat32?
<lordcirth> It's part of the spec afaik
<OerHeks> that is normal
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<legreffier> letterrip: for android studio you should definitely use the upstream version available here : https://developer.android.com/studio
<legreffier> just unzip it somewhere in your $HOME and run it from the folder you picked (using bin/studio.sh)
<legreffier> letterrip: it has many self-upgrading and plugins feature, so you want it to be able to write stuffs in the install directory without getting admin. (you don't want to run anything java-ish as root. ever.)
<letterrip> legreffier, well I'm mostly interested in the general principle of allowing apt to install from a prior release version
<OerHeks> there is a snap version too
<OerHeks> that would give you updates
<letterrip> OerHeks, yes I've installed the snap version
<letterrip> OerHeks, but again I prefer managing via apt where possible, and again general principle - not android studio specific
<legreffier> i get your point , but these cross-platform java blobs are the exceptions :]
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, so I do have efi part and I reinstalled ubuntu 18 selecting sda2 as the boot loader and still boots directly into wind10
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, and the EFI is set to boot from what?
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, what do you mean?
<letterrip> legreffier, so with the exception of android studio :)
<Zewwy> JuJUBee: wouldn't you have to allow the installer to overwrite the MS bootlader info with grubs?
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, the EFI on the motherboard, what is it's boot order?
<letterrip> legreffier, would i simply use pinning?
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, ah, let me check
<Zewwy> lordcirth: I'm going to assume there's only one bootable hdd in the machine?
<letterrip> (read about it but haven'y played with it)
<lordcirth> Zewwy, JuJUBee EFI can set to boot from specific files in the EFI partition
<lordcirth> So you can install grub to /boot/efi, and make it default, but the motherboard can still boot windows directly.
<Zewwy> yeah
<legreffier> letterrip: just use the .tar.gz from their site :)
<legreffier> that's how I did it...
<Zewwy> lordcirth: but once you select Windows from grub, right?
<Zewwy> not just skipping grub
<lordcirth> Zewwy, no, the motherboard loads the windows bootmgr directly, no grub
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, in bios, UEFI has Windows Boot Manager first, but only other choices are usb cd and usb hd
<letterrip> legreffier, no - not for android studio, I mean generally stuff managed by apt - where the package manager hasn't built for disco
<letterrip> or whatever bleeding edge
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, ok, so that's the problem
<Zewwy> lordcirth: wouldn't you have to overwrite that with grub, and then write an entry in grub that points to the windows bootmanager/ partition?
<lordcirth> Zewwy, I'm talking about settings stored in the motherboard's NVRAM
<Zewwy> or does windoes bootmgr allow booting linux now?
<lordcirth> Zewwy, actually you can do that, but that's not what I'm talking about
<JuJUBee> Zewwy, missed your input, sorry.
<lordcirth> I was saying that his motherboard could be set to load bootmgr directly, not just whatever is in the EFI partition
<Zewwy> yeah so you can do that, but that's not what you are talking = I'm totally lost now lol
<Zewwy> but how to you even change that in the EUFI/BIOS?
<Zewwy> I've never seen options to set anythign liek that
<JuJUBee> Zewwy, I have a uefi installed windows 10.  I wanted to install ubuntu 18 as dual boot.
<Zewwy> JuJUBee: I know, I just don't get what the problem is right now
<lordcirth> Zewwy, it's usually just a drop down menu, just like selecting boot device was in BIOS
<Zewwy> lordcirth: weird I've never seen that before
<JuJUBee> I tried installing boot manager on /dev/sda (no grub boot menu) and /dev/sda2 (also no grub boot menu)
<Zewwy> I didn't think the mobo firmware was aware of what was inside an HDD
<legreffier> letterrip: frankly I have no definitive rule for this... if the ppa is well maintained it'll usually have a well-tested package available when I upgrade my distro. snap is getting better and better. and on some case... i'll just build it from source (but i won't install it... just running it from the src folder), if install is mandatory checkinstall is good stuff to make a quick&dirty (but easy to
<JuJUBee> Zewwy, sda2 is my efi partition
<legreffier> remove) .deb package
<lordcirth> Zewwy, in EFI it can be, yeah. It's stored as partUUID/bootfilename
<Zewwy> interesting..
<letterrip> legreffier, ok, thanks for the hints
<legreffier> But i won't usually need the very bleeding edge...
<lordcirth> Which is neat because you can move your boot drive to a different slot and it still works
<lordcirth> Or even image it to a new drive
<Zewwy> how does JuJUBee set this?
<letterrip> legreffier, yeah i generally avoid source building unless i'm contributing or need the true bleeding edge
<lordcirth> Well, apparently only Windows is showing up, which is odd
<Zewwy> well yeah, how does the installer add that entry to the EUFI?
<Zewwy> some magic api?
<JuJUBee> Zewwy, lordcirth I don't see anything in bios that allows me to select anything other than Windows Boot Manager under EFI
<lordcirth> Zewwy, yes, there are tools to change that from inside the OS
<lordcirth> Troubleshooting over IRC is hard, though...
<Zewwy> intersting....
<Zewwy> I did not know that
<Zewwy> so can JuJUBee manually create such an entry in teh EUFI?
<Zewwy> I mean I'd imgine troubleshooting a failed api call from an instalelr would be
<Zewwy> tough?
<Zewwy> UEFI*
<Zewwy> I keep screwing that up
<Zewwy> or would my option to replace it all togetehr and let grub manage it be better suited?
<JuJUBee> Zewwy, lordcirth is it possible my ubuntu installer is not an efi installer?
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, the normal Ubuntu iso supports booting both ways. However, it's possible that it's booting in BIOS mode.
<Zewwy> well i dont like the live installer
<Zewwy> it was causing boot issues (legacy) till i booted and ran the alternative installer
<Zewwy> for my needs was way better and the guided was much better at prompting specific parts
<Zewwy> also it was offline install capable, bonus
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, how do I know which way it booted?
<Zewwy> thats what id like to know... when i boot linux version like fedora i can insantly tell which version its loading Bios or Uefi
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, well, if you boot into the liveCD, and press Ctrl-Alt-F2, you will get a tty. Then 'ls /sys/firmware/efi'
<lordcirth> If it exists, you're in EFI mode
<lordcirth> Pretty sure that works in the livecd...
<Zewwy> JuJUBee: let me know wbich you are in, and how to change
<Noisette> iche
<Zewwy> if that suggestion does work for you
<Zewwy> Im on lunch but ill try that on my laptop with the live installer to see which it runs
<letterrip> hi, when I try and upgrade to the latest libsnmp30 it says https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/bx2Vq9JNGD/
<lordcirth> letterrip, what Ubuntu version, and have you done an 'apt update && apt upgrade' recently?
<letterrip> if i then check the current version it is https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/5yYGQFVWqs/
<letterrip> lordcirth, disco
<letterrip> lordcirth, from the dpkg it looks like the stuff installed meets the requirements
<letterrip> or am i misreading?
<lordcirth> letterrip, disco isn't released yet. go to #ubuntu+1
<letterrip> lordcirth,
<letterrip> ok
<JuJUBee> Zewwy, lordcirth rebooted from live via bios boot menu.  This time I made sure to select UEFI verison of my usb stick.  Got error /boot does not exist.  Finished booting anyway and /sys/firmware/efi does exist.
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, ah, good. Try running through the installer again. Make sure to select the efi partition as /boot/efi.
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, what about location for boot manager?  /dev/sda or sda2 (the efi part)
<letterrip> lordcirth, thanks for the pointer
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, as per that guide, sda2, it seems
<JuJUBee> thanks lordcirth & Zewwy we have liftoff.
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, awesome!
<JuJUBee> Must have been that the usb was not booting in efi mode.
<JuJUBee> Of course, now I have to reinstall windows since I must have checked off format when I opted to mount that on /WINDOWS.  DOH!
<lordcirth> lol oops
<qwebirc77827> Anyone able to help a linux noob before he puts his head through the desk
<qwebirc77827> Woke up this morning and tried to bring my computer out of sleep
<JuJUBee> lordcirth, no biggie, just a lab machine.  Nothing important
<qwebirc77827> When nothing responded I hit the reset button and made some coffee
<qwebirc77827> Came back and the screen was black
<qwebirc77827> Reset again, and selected advanced options
<blackflow> ur dun goof'd
<qwebirc77827> none of the kernels all of the kernels locked up right after Loading initial ram disk
<qwebirc77827> When I choose recovery mode it takes me into the initramfs cmd pmt
<leftyfb> qwebirc77827: boot a live cd and check for drive errors with the disk util
<qwebirc77827> with the error Alert! /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<lordcirth> Yup, livecd and check that your hard drive is still working
<qwebirc77827> blkid shows my listed as sdc2
<lordcirth> If it is, try to load the lvm lv
<leftyfb> qwebirc77827: is this thing on?
<qwebirc77827> I was in the livecd earlier and managed to chroot into the drive with out any issues and ran an update
<Zewwy> JuJUBee: what did you do differently? theres different boot options on the live installer?
<leftyfb> qwebirc77827: run a check using the drive util application
<qwebirc77827> okay will do thx
<qwebirc77827> anything special since its an ssd?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> it'll go quicker
<qwebirc77827> kk thx you
<lordcirth> Zewwy, If I understand correctly, JuJUBee selected the EFI mode boot in the EFI boot menu
<Zewwy> i dont get it, for.instance if i boot fedora and have legacy selected in my bios i get a bios boot version of fedora, if i pick UEFI i get aUEFI boot thpe from fedora
<Zewwy> i never have to pick, it knows which to. oot
<Zewwy> boot
<JuJUBee> Zewwy, I made sure to do a boot menu (HP = F9) during boot and selected the UEFI -> USB not the Legacy -> USB
<JuJUBee> For some reason I was not getting uefi even though my bios was set to uefi
<Zewwy> JuJUBee:on my machine i cant pick unless i change my boot allowed UEFi with CSM orlegacy
<lordcirth> Zewwy, many default to EFI with legacy compat
<Zewwy> if its UEFI and i put in a bootable device it wont boot unless it supports UEFI
<lordcirth> Yeah, many have an EFI program that emulates BIOS
<lordcirth> Which often causes more confusion than it does convenience.
<Zewwy> well unno why i couldnt boot in UEFI but alternate installer on legacy work d for.me
<Zewwy> we all have inning in different ways
<Zewwy> winning*
<sIbOk> Hi, running apt-get upgrade directly from ssh i got a sshd broken pipe so apt processes got paused on background https://pastebin.com/LLWTKJFq I'm wondering if anyone knows how could i bring to foreground or to continue the updating process, I saw a ncurses screen waiting for my input before sshd got the broken pipe. Thanks :)
<blackflow> sIbOk: you can't. you must kill the process and start again, but this time (and every other time you do something over ssh) run in tmux or gnu/screen
<sIbOk> blackflow i use to run on screen but this time... thx :)
<JuJUBee> gotta run, thanks Zewwy & lordcirth
<sIbOk> blackflow do you know a way to kill child process from dpkg? like post-install scripts, ncurses dialogs, etc?
<lordcirth> JuJUBee, you're welcome
<blackflow> sIbOk: nah just kill them by pid
<sIbOk> ok
<Zewwy> lordcirth: you think it might be cause of my IODD Device?
<qwebirc36487> New Linux user - installed Ubuntu, installed Nvidia drivers, now, I can't see the GUI - I can log in via the startup console and switch to Ctrl Alt F7, but it's just an empty console. I have reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and unity, updated, and configured dpkg to use lightdm
<qwebirc36487>  Any ideas?
<lordcirth> Zewwy, no idea
<Zewwy> lordcirth: when you create a USb or DVD bootable image from the source you dont' have to select UEFI boot or BIOS boot when creating the botoable image do you?
<lordcirth> Zewwy, no, it works for both
<Zewwy> that's what i figured
<lordcirth> qwebirc36487, what Ubuntu version?
<qwebirc36487> 10.04
<lordcirth> qwebirc36487, you sure about that?
<qwebirc36487> 18.04* whoops
<lordcirth> lol ok.
<qwebirc36487> Just checked: 18.04.2 LTS
<lordcirth> qwebirc36487, what GPU do you have, and how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Zewwy> lordcirth: it must have been my BIOS settings
<qwebirc36487> 1070, hmm, I used the recommended (418) from ubuntu-drivers devices. I then installed that driver directly + and dependency is said was not yet met. (Purged all Nvidia drivers first)
<Zewwy> I set them back to facotry reset, and when i booted the live installer it was different
<Zewwy> like how fedora shows differently for UEFIO and BIOS
<Zewwy> I'm gonn arun the installer again, I think this time it will boot
<Zewwy> using th elive installer
<Zewwy> and EUFI
<lordcirth> qwebirc36487, directly, as in you downloaded the .run from nvidia?
<qwebirc36487> Sudo apt-get install nvidia-[something]-418 + whatever dependencies it failed because of
<lordcirth> qwebirc36487, ok. And it failed to install?
<Zewwy> lordcirth: well sort of, I got a boot loop now hahah
<Zewwy> I'll just stick with alternate installer and legacy
<qwebirc36487> The 418, yes, but it asked for xserver the xcore (not 100% of the names), so I installed those and then reinstalled the 418 package.
<lordcirth> qwebirc36487, /var/log/apt/term.log will tell you what you did
<qwebirc36487> Interesting, I booted into recovery and if I enter my password (GUI is showing), it accepts it, then restarts me at entering my password again.
<qwebirc36487> I can check
<lordcirth> Yeah, that means X is crashing. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<qwebirc77827> leftyfb: ran the Disks utility first time it came back, needing repair, ran the repair and got udisks-error-quark 0 a quick google serach + ssd lead me to this site https://askubuntu.com/questions/924910/errors-when-attempting-to-format-and-partition-ssd/924940 which suggests creating a new partition table with Gparted. WHen doing so it the program tells me I need to unmount the drive before I can continue, but when I run umount 
<leftyfb> qwebirc77827: that tells me you could potentially have a bad SSD, or on it's way out
<yesh> hey! the guy with the partition problem here, just from a live usb this time, i would like to get my plan approved, since I only has one shot
<qwebirc77827> fuck a duck in his sidways cunt
<qwebirc36487> Lefty, runs windows without any issues. Wouldn't I have experienced issues before trying to install ubuntu today?
<qwebirc77827> that means the whole system is going to have to be tossed
<qwebirc77827> 3 ssd I've lost now in as many months
<qwebirc36487> Oh, not me, my bad.
<Zewwy> lordcirth: update, it would state "Seystem BootOrder not found, Inializing Default. Reset System" wash rinse repeat, but I'f i smashed F9 for boot order, ubuntu did show as an option and selecting it does boot ubuntu
<Zewwy> thoughts?
<Zewwy> qwebirc36487: lanuage man
<yesh> I use dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -1 - | ssh user@hostname dd of=image.gz to send the whole disk to my ssh server, then I I download the disk to my working computer and restore the files I can. and then simply reinstall ubuntu on my broken computer
<yesh> or does anyone has a better suggestion?
<qwebirc36487> Lordcirth, looking for errors in X
<Zewwy> yesh: if you got another USB sisc of larger size just dd your disc to an image file dd if=/dev/sda of=/run/media/live/USB/somefile.img
<ogrgkyle> I want a bash one-liner to echo all the *.txt files in a directory.  Something like this: for *.txt in "/myfolder" do echo $filename
<yesh> Zewwy: but I don't
<Zewwy> shrug, try that I've never done a pipe to gzip pipe to ssh
<yesh> Zewwy: otherwise that would ofcourse be the better alternative
<lordcirth> ogrgkyle, 'ls *.txt' ?
<lordcirth> yesh, use pigz instead of gzip, faster
<yesh> Zewwy: https://www.pantz.org/software/dd/drivecopywithsshanddd.html
<yesh> got it from this link
<qwebirc36487> Is there an issue with running Linux not on an SSD?
<Zewwy> well if it works let me know, be a kool trick to add to my collection
<lordcirth> qwebirc36487, no, lots of people still run Linux on hard drives
<Zewwy> qwebirc36487: no?
<ogrgkyle> lordcirth: actually i want to run an ffmpeg command on a folder of videos, without a bash script.  i just want a one liner
<lordcirth> Zewwy, you can pipe anything through ssh
<qwebirc36487> ... My SSD is close to full, so couldn't use it. Saw some things online related to SSDs
<Zewwy> I know I've done SMB shares over SSH :P
<yesh> if I understood it correctly I can run testdisk on my copied image later then, right?
<Zewwy> if you mount it first
<Zewwy> sure why not
<lordcirth> ogrgkyle, ls *.txt | xargs -I{} -n1 ffmpeg <options> {}
<ogrgkyle> lordcirth: in windows i would do this: for %a in (*.AVI) do (ffmpeg -i "%a" -c:v libx264 -c:a libfdk_aac "%~na.mp4")
<leftyfb> qwebirc36487: linux obviously has no issues running on mechanical or solid state hard drives.
<Guest86857> Why my name is guest86857, not irina?
<leftyfb> !register | Guest86857
<ubottu> Guest86857: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Zewwy> ^^
<yesh> Zewwy: Is this the preferable way to do it, or would you suggest otherwise?
<Zewwy> dd your disc for safe keeping torubleshooting later is a great idea
<Zewwy> if you got the time
<Zewwy> over ssh it will depend on your bandwiidhth
<Guest86857> Ok, sorry, see you
<lordcirth> yesh, that is still going to take a while
<yesh> lordcirth: I got all night :D
<Zewwy> yeap unless its for some reason a really small disc
<yesh> wish my luck then!
<ogrgkyle> lordcirth: thanks. how do i get the filename variable (without the path)?
 * Zewwy knocks on wood
<yesh> naah 120 gig
<Zewwy> that'll still take a while
<lordcirth> ogrgkyle, that's what the {} is
<yesh> Counting on a couple of hours, just not sure if it is a wise idea to do it school network
<yesh> might be unstable
<Zewwy> lol, YOLO
<lordcirth> yesh, ssh is encrypted and over tcp, so if it does fail, you will know
<Zewwy> lordcirth: I think he's maybe worried about suckign up all the bandwidth
<Zewwy> weak IT everywhere
<Zewwy> QOS isnt' default
<lordcirth> Well, for that you can use trickle
<lordcirth> Oh, and using 'buffer' on both ends might help
<Zewwy> I like buff
<lordcirth> dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -1 - | buffer | trickle <args> ssh user@hostname buffer | dd of=image.img
<lordcirth> Something like that
<Zewwy> delicious
<lordcirth> trickle will cap bandwidth, and buffer will smooth out hiccups
<Zewwy> lordcirth: how do I get my boot to work without me pressing f9 and selceting ubuntu
<qwebirc36487> Should I just reinstall w/o install nvidia drivers? All I want to do is do a bit of web dev on ubuntu with two external monitors and my laptop in clamshell
<yesh> well, I am going to reboot into my other computer
<lordcirth> Zewwy, change your default boot in your EFI settings
<lordcirth> qwebirc36487, that might be simpler, if you don't actually need the performance. But you should be able to get nvidia working.
<ogrgkyle> lordcirth: working, thanks
<lordcirth> ogrgkyle, no problem. xargs is great. ffmpeg is already multithreaded, iirc, but for programs that aren't, gnu parallel is also great.
<ogrgkyle> okay
<Zewwy> lordcirth: there's no option to pick the same stuff like i see when i smash f9
<lordcirth> Zewwy, that's odd.
<Zewwy> in the UEFI/BIOS I can select devices, not items in a devices EFI bbootloader
<qwebirc36487> Well, this is rather annoying. I guess I'll reinstall and try again and hope for the best with no customization.
<Zewwy> and that HDD is already top boot device
<lordcirth> Zewwy, you may be able to use 'efibootmgr' in Ubuntu to see and edit the boot order.
<Zewwy> mhmmm is that avaialble on server (no desktop)?
<lordcirth> Zewwy, you may need to install it, but yes
<Zewwy> kk thx
<Zewwy> UEFI is pretty... pretty... pretty painful when it doesn't work right
<Zewwy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042747/system-bootorder-not-found
<Zewwy> ok mhmmm if I smash f9 I see ubuntu and a select EFI file, and if I hit select EFI file and then the disc, it does eventually see a grub based efi file
<Zewwy> and loading that does show me a list of ubuntu and other alternative boot options after
<Zewwy> but I can't see them in the dang BIOS
<Zewwy> arrrgggg
<Zewwy> this HP BIOS is be the death of me
<Zewwy> https://josheli.com/knob/2016/11/22/install-ubuntu-on-hp-laptop-with-uefi-and-new-ssd-hard-drive/
<Zewwy> first line of this guys blog
<Zewwy> It shouldn’t be this hard.
<Zewwy> If those tutorials don’t use an HP laptop, they’re useless because HP Bios and firmware is a special kind of hell.
<Zewwy> lol
<Zewwy> this is my life saver, hes goign over all the same problems I went hrough lol
<Zewwy> well pooop
<Zewwy> all he does is install from a live desktop version
<Zewwy> https://superuser.com/questions/1284392/what-exactly-is-uefi-with-csm-boot-mode
<Zewwy> OOOO
<Zewwy> so as soon as I factory reset, it went to without CSM so pure UEFI which is why the installer now booted differently
<Zewwy> now I think I just have to dink with clearing the secure boot stuff
<Zewwy> I feel im so close
<Zewwy> That was it!
<Zewwy> it booted into Ubuntu itself and its still on UEFI native mode
<Zewwy> Time to write up a real blogg explaingn everything
<sudo18> ok so i have a problem. i just tried to install the latest drivers for my vid card, which is an amd radeon 7450 on a 4k tv. before the install, i got full resolution, but now i'm stuck in 800 x 600. how do i revert back to what i had before i attempted the driver install?
<lordcirth> sudo18, well, what did you do to install the drivers?
<sudo18> lordcirth: i installed them via a bash script included in the tarball from the manufacturer
<sudo18> as they direct
<lordcirth> sudo18, and why did you do that? That's usually not a good idea.
<sudo18> lordcirth: because those were the instructions on the manf. site for ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> sudo18, please, provide the source
<sudo18> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/AMDGPU-INSTALLATION
<sudo18> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-20
<ioria> idt that card is supported from amdgpu-pro
<lordcirth> sudo18, well, they mention running 'amdgpu-pro-uninstall'
<lordcirth> sudo18, also, their site has a .deb: https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/amd-radeon-hd-7000-series/amd-radeon-hd-7450
<sudo18> which i did. to no effect
<ioria> only new cards are supported by that
<lordcirth> Well, that's why you don't run install scripts if you don't have to. You have no idea what they'll do or how to undo it.
<ioria> lordcirth, catalyst won't work on ubuntu 16.04+
<Zewwy> condolenses, I always say have a backup, and test on another machine you aren't worries about loosing
<Zewwy> VMs use snapshots, and backups, for physical do a dd of yoru drive to an img file
<jcotton> you use dd for physical backups?
<jcotton> why not tar?
<Zewwy> space is not an issue for me
<Zewwy> save the cycles, use the space
<Zewwy> doesn't mean there aren't other options :D
<Zewwy> I was also going to say if you are OK with agents use Veeam free backup
<Zewwy> or something for physical but bleh
<Zewwy> I don't like agents, and i don't liek vendor lock ins
<lordcirth> borgbackup is pretty great
<leftyfb> I used rsync and cp -L to build deltas
<Zewwy> leftyfb:  nice
<leftyfb> I use the same script on 23 machines every night from 2 separate offsite locations. Been running that for over 15 years now
<Zewwy> nice! :D
<Zewwy> theres a ubuntu social channel?
<jeremy31> Zewwy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zewwy> perfect thx
<Zewwy> lame channel
<timbozeman> Can I install this package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guake/3.4.0-1 it looks like only 3.0.5 is available in apt
<Seveas> that version is for Ubuntu 19.04. You could try installing it on an older version, but it may not work.
<lordcirth> timbozeman, do you really need 3.4?
<timbozeman> Probably not, but 3.2 has UI  stuff that would be nice
<Bashing-om> !latest | timbozeman
<ubottu> timbozeman: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lordcirth> timbozeman, well, cosmic / 18.10 has 3.3, so you could upgrade to that.
<timbozeman> <3
<golanir> hello everyone
<gyles19> Does mixing aptitude and apt/apt-get risk leaving the meta packages in weird states?
<jcotton> isn't aptitude just another apt frontend?
<lordcirth> gyles19, no. It will result in leaving logs in different places, but there shouldn't be any other problems.
<gyles19> Hrm.  The VM that I was asking about this morning has been reverted to a post-install snapshot, and that snapshow already has apt-get autoremove prepaired to gut the system, including the ubuntu-server, ubuntu-standard, and ubuntu-minimal meta packages.  It's ready to self-destruct at the first unattended upgrade (using 18.04's defaults for that package.)
<golanir> new user in ubuntu, using 18.10 with nvidia 970, in several programs, vlc is one of them the icons are double the size, couldn't find anything on it. anyone can help?
<Zewwy> one last thing thats bugging, why is it when I'm at the terminal/console
<Zewwy> there's green dots over eveything?
<jcotton> screenshot please
<lordcirth> gyles19, sounds like something was in flight when the VM was snapshotted.
<Zewwy> one sex
<Zewwy> sec*
<Zewwy> ugh
<golanir> i'm on irssi, i don't know how to send image here
<jcotton> i meant for Zewwy
<bittin> golanir: upload it at http://imgur.com
<jcotton> but you could post the  image to imgur and then put the link here
<Bashing-om> !oaste | golanir
<jcotton> !paste | golanir
<ubottu> golanir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> !paste | golanir
<Zewwy> https://i.imgur.com/o7UPnsy.png
<Zewwy> a liil blurrry
<Zewwy> but like that
<lordcirth> That's very blurry
<gyles19> GOod catch.  My new-hire ignored my instructions regarding snapshots and made this with the VM running.   At this point he gets to delete this VM and start over.
<jcotton> yeah uh
<jcotton> i can't make anything out
<Zewwy> one sec
<Zewwy> https://i.imgur.com/Zc6N6tR.jpg
<Zewwy> clear enough?
<jcotton> yes
<jcotton> also that's very ood
<jcotton> *odd
<Zewwy> so is my life
<jcotton> is this just in text mode, or do graphics do this too?
<Zewwy> I only have console
<Zewwy> no desktop
<Zewwy> and its like this right from boot
<Zewwy> even the installer was liek this
<Zewwy> was painful
<lordcirth> Zewwy, I see an IO error there. Are you getting more than one of those?
<Zewwy> I was hoping after install it just go away
<golanir> here is the screenshot for vlc - https://imgur.com/wchiJno
<OerHeks> bad videocard, or cable
<Zewwy> Its a laptop
<jcotton> doesn't rule out either of those
<Zewwy> all other OS boto and show fine
<Zewwy> like if I booted legacy
<Zewwy> no problems
<Zewwy> only in UEFI mode did it do this
<lordcirth> Zewwy, anything in dmesg?
<OerHeks> "all other os" ?
<Bashing-om> Zewwy: ^^ and nother thought - gpu manager reports all happy : /var/log/gpu-manager.log ?
<Zewwy> lordcirth: there a lot of output
<Zewwy> Bashing-om: let me check
<Zewwy> OerHeks: Debian, Windows, etc
<Zewwy> GParted Live
<Zewwy> Ubuntu Legacy mode
<Zewwy> only Ubuntu Server in UEFI is doing this
<ogrgkyle> The folder "myfolder" has multiple videos.  Why does this command only encode the first video? ls "/myfolder" | xargs -I{} -n1 ffmpeg -n -i "/myfolder/{}" -vf "format=yuv420p,yadif=0:1:0,scale=640:480:flags=bicubic" -c:v libx264 -crf 20 -tune film -preset slow -c:a aac -b:a 192k "/home/User/Desktop/new/{}"
<Zewwy> Bashing-om: such a log file doesn't exists
<Zewwy> cause i'm runnign teminal only?
<ogrgkyle> This isn't an ffmpeg question; it's a general bash question.
<Zewwy> No Desktop
<Bashing-om> Zewwy: Got me on that one .. I have yet to look for that file on other than a Desktop system.
<Zewwy> sweet prob doesn't exist when I ssh in
<Zewwy> screw it
<Zewwy> I'll be using it via SSH mostly anyway
<Zewwy> thanks guys anyway :P
<Bashing-om> Zewwy: :) .. maybe as this is UEFI that "secure boot" plays a part ?
<Zewwy> Bashing-om: I don't think so for this one :P
<Zewwy> cable or connection is liekly but since its not consistent between OS's I'm going to assume some driver oddity
<Bashing-om> Zewwy: Only if proprietary drivers are installed.
<Zewwy> nah, all native, but cearly something is going funky only with UEFI Ubuntu server all other instances did not have this oddity
<Zewwy> so I'll just keep assuming some driver oddity
<ogrgkyle> never mind on the other question
<ogrgkyle> why doesn't this echo all AVIs in this folder?
<ogrgkyle> for i in "/media/tapes/*.avi"; do echo "$i"; done
<leftyfb> ogrgkyle: give an example of a filename that it doesn't echo. Also, what's wrong with ls?
<ogrgkyle> leftyfb: that folder contains avi files, and none of them are echoed
<leftyfb> for i in "ls /media/tapes/*.avi"; do echo "$i"; done
<Zewwy> ^^
<Zewwy> syntax makes all the difference
<leftyfb> that won't work either
<leftyfb> for i in $(ls /media/tapes/*.avi); do echo "$i"; done
<Zewwy> ahh yes
<leftyfb> or
<leftyfb> for i in /media/tapes/*.avi; do echo "$i"; done
<ogrgkyle> leftyfb: the second last one, the one with $(ls... , works.  However, every space in a filename is replaced with a new line
<ogrgkyle> So the filename "My first encoding test.avi" echoes as three lines
<ogrgkyle> four lines
<leftyfb> ogrgkyle: IFS=$(echo -en "\n\b") ; for i in $(ls /media/tapes/*.avi); do echo "$i"; done
<leftyfb> or, you could just run "ls /media/tapes/*.avi"
<ogrgkyle> that works to list the files.  now i'd like to run an ffmpeg command on each file
<Zewwy> I think the for loop is to use the file name and path for other purposes ina script?
<Zewwy> ah there it is :P
<ogrgkyle> I'd like a one-liner as simple as what I use in Windows: for %a in ("myfolder/*.avi") do (ffmpeg -i "%a" -c:v copy -c:a copy "%~na.mp4"))
<leftyfb> ogrgkyle: ls /media/tapes/*.avi | xargs -d '\n' ffmpeg -i "%a" -c:v copy -c:a copy "%~na.mp4
<Zewwy> so you're trying to convert a bunch of avi's into mp4s?
<ogrgkyle> yes
<Zewwy> Ah I'd use handbrake personally, but for aonliner
<Zewwy> ^^ leftyfb got you covered
<ikanobori> Probably something close to `find myfolder -name '*.avi' -exec ffmpeg -i {} ...;` or xargs. Whichever one prefers.
<Zewwy> ikanobori: another option indeed
<ikanobori> I don't know what %~na does on Windows in combination with for %a in ...
<Zewwy> pwd IIRC
<leftyfb> find might be better since it's only calling 1 shell process
<ikanobori> Ah, thank you.
<ogrgkyle> leftyfb: thanks.  why does this not work with a path that contains spaces and parentheses?
<leftyfb> ogrgkyle: what I gave you does
<leftyfb> ogrgkyle: also, this might be better in #bash. They're smart in there, but verymuch not nice people. So be ready to ignore personal attacks
<leftyfb> ^^ and this is putting it lightly
<ogrgkyle> ls /media/user/34982BF034CA1FF3/Videos (only on this cpu)/My tapes/*.avi
<ogrgkyle> This doesn't work
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> well, for that just escape the space
<ogrgkyle> how?
<leftyfb> My\ tapes/
<gyles19> Leftyfb: because unix shells in general explode when you embed spaces in filenames. their parsing doesn't expect it.
<leftyfb> gyles19: I didn't ask a question to your answer. Also, not really.
<Zewwy> leftyfb: What? people are hostle to ignorance... no way lol :P
<ogrgkyle> leftyfb: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<leftyfb> Zewwy: in there more than I've ever seen. And I've been on IRC since 1993
<Zewwy> good to know
<leftyfb> ogrgkyle: when trying what command?
 * Zewwy hops on bash :D
<Bashing-om> ogrgkyle: Remember in linux s space is a delimiter .. such that "only on this cpu" is seen as 4 distict entities unless told otherwise :)
<leftyfb> oh, oops, I misread
<leftyfb> ls /media/user/34982BF034CA1FF3/Videos\ (only on this cpu)/My\ tapes/*.avi
<leftyfb> ok, I'm clocking out for the day
<ogrgkyle> leftyfb: thanks
<Zewwy> ttyl
<gyles19> Sorry, I meant to respond to ogrgkyle.
<Br4wdSw0rd> anyone familiar with making bootable windows images from a linux install? i am trying woeusb rn but it is not working... after all the files are coppied it hangs on 'Installing for i386-pc platcorm'
<jcotton> might hop over to ##windows, since they frequently reccomend WoeUSB
<Jack-JAck> !chan
<Jack-JAck> !list
<ubottu> Jack-JAck: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Br4wdSw0rd> OH SHIT IT JUST WORKED!
<jcotton> lmao
<Br4wdSw0rd> sorry for yelling, idk why or how
<Br4wdSw0rd> lesson learned, never use the gui version....
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I try "pavucontrol" and I see no sound devices
<Roey> aside from my monitor's speakers
<Roey> (hdmi connection there)
<Roey> I want to be able to hear from my headphones.
<Roey> I don't get why the system is not finding hte onboard sound device..
<Roey> this used to work until I upgraded from 18.04 -> 18.10
<Roey> andp robably let it overwrite some config file
<Roey> maybe?
<Roey> how do I diagnose the cause?
<tomreyn> read logs, systemctl -b
<tomreyn> sorry i mean journalctl -b
<Roey> ahhhh ok, I was looking at the systemctl manpage
<Roey> haha
<Roey> tomreyn: thanks, doing..
<Roey> oh! ok
<Roey> one sec
<Roey> er.
<Roey> I need to reboot
<Roey> this list of events since boot is exceedingly long.
<Roey> I'll be back
<FreeBoss> Hey guys, I need to write a command that will schedule a reboot only once, but 10 seconds after it's rebooted, and I need to use Cron job. Could you help me to find such command, please?
<ikonia> just do it as a script, that has an if statement in
<Roey> hi again
<Roey> ok so I ran it and now I have a 262k log file
<Roey> of sytemd
<Roey> is there anything you'd like me to search for in this?
<rneese> hey guys who do we talktoabout pkg updatesfor arduinoide
<rneese> sorry spacebar is dying
<ikonia> rneese: what do you mean "update" ?
<rneese> they are upto 1.8.8 anditseems1.0.5isallthats in pkgs
<ikonia> so you want to do a version bump ?
<FreeBoss> <ikonia>, I'm linux noob. Could you provide an example of such command?
<rneese> need the pkg updated for arm64
<ikonia> FreeBoss: why do you need to do this
<ikonia> rneese: I'd suggest you log a bug request for the next release
<ikonia> rneese: keep in mind though it will have to go through debian then filter down to ubuntu
<rneese> ok
<FreeBoss> ikonia, I'm performing a simple script using Azure Custom script extension. https://raw.githubusercontent.com/azuretestrepo/UbuntuClamAV/master/ClamAv.sh
<ikonia> rneese: once you log the bug, work with the maintainers to explain why it's important to update the package and help them get it done
<FreeBoss> I need to restart VM after the script executed.
<FreeBoss> However documentation says that "If you have a script that will cause a reboot, then install applications and run scripts etc. You should schedule the reboot using a Cron job"
<rneese> ok
<ikonia> nothing in that script shows the need for a reboot
<FreeBoss> Yes
<FreeBoss> So, my question is what would be the command to schedule a cron job to restart VM, but only once, 10 second after such command is executed.
<ikonia> FreeBoss: you dont need to reboot
<FreeBoss> I do
<ikonia> FreeBoss: nothing in that script warrents a reboot
<FreeBoss> echo "TCPSocket 3310" | sudo tee -a /etc/clamav/clamd.conf requires a reboot
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<FreeBoss> for changes to take effect
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it requires clamav to restart
<ikonia> that script is "bad"
<FreeBoss> yes
<FreeBoss> How can I restart clamav?
<ikonia> just use systemd to restart the service
<FreeBoss> How?
<ikonia> systmctl restart $service_name
<ikonia> systemctl sorry
<FreeBoss> Thanks, I'll try
<FreeBoss> Is it clamav, clamd, or clamav-daemon? Maybe I have more than 2 services
<FreeBoss> Why can't I just restart whole VM instead?
<FreeBoss> A simple restart would solve all my problems. What is a command to schedule a cron job to restart VM, but only once, 10 second after such command is executed?
<tomreyn> FreeBoss: sleep 10; reboot
<tomreyn> FreeBoss: what's different about your taks this time than it was 7 hours ago when you seemingly asked the same here?
<ikonia> FreeBoss: because it's bad to reboot the box for this
<ikonia> it takes 2 seconds to restart the service and requires no logic
<FreeBoss> takes 3 seconds to restart the server
<tomreyn> also the 10 seconds sounds like introducing a race condition
<FreeBoss> And the logic here that I don't know what service
<ikonia> FreeBoss: then you really shouldn't be doing this
<FreeBoss> How do I find out? is it clamav, clamd? clamav-daemon?
<ikonia> how are you getting the service names
<FreeBoss> I don't. I don't know how to do it
<FreeBoss> I just do:
<FreeBoss> sudo apt-get install clamav clamav-daemon -y
<ikonia> then how do you know there are 3 service names
<FreeBoss> echo "TCPSocket 3310" | sudo tee -a /etc/clamav/clamd.conf
<FreeBoss> then I need to restart VM
<FreeBoss> you tell me not to restart VM
<ikonia> you don't need to restart the vm
<FreeBoss> how do I find out what I need to restart?
<ikonia> systemctl list-unit-files --type=service
<ikonia> look for the clam service
<FreeBoss> ok, I need 10 minutes to redeploy
<ikonia> but it sounds like this isn't something you should be doing
<FreeBoss> why not?
<FreeBoss> I told you, simple restart of VM solves all my problems
<ikonia> because you don't seem to understand the basics of what you are doing
<FreeBoss> Yes, I don't
<ikonia> so that's why this dosn't sounds like something you should be doing
<FreeBoss> But this is do once in 2 years situation, that doesn't put anyone at risk. It's not worth spending 320 hours to find out. I'd rather ask here
<ikonia> you still need to know the basics to deal with this
<ikonia> and you certainly shouldn't be blindly copying other peoples scripts
<ikonia> but that's up to you
<FreeBoss> The basics: I install some software, I don't need with how many services, after I restart VM everything works. You tell me to fuck off with restart and you won't help me, I then ask< how do I find out what service, do I restart
<ikonia> please don't swear
<FreeBoss> sorry
<ikonia> there is no need to - and lets be honest, it's a lie, no-one told you to "go away
<FreeBoss> I don't *know (not need)
<ikonia> I advised you that was a bad way
<ikonia> that's pretty different than being told to go away
<FreeBoss> Spending 20 hours on learning basics that I would never use again would be worse
<ikonia> wasting our time on something that is done badly rather than do it right, is worse
<FreeBoss> I see. Sorry
<ikonia> I'm goint to leave you to it, as I don't like people who just lie
<FreeBoss> You see, I don't agree that it's done badly. I think it's done great
<ikonia> but you also admitted you don't know what you're doing
<FreeBoss> Leaving me with it is OK, and I'm greatfule for input you did. But I never lied
<ikonia> so it's not really a valid view point
<ikonia> you did - you said people told you to "go away"
<ikonia> and no-one said anything of the sort, people just tried to advise you
<FreeBoss> People keep telling me it's bad but not telling why
<FreeBoss> I think it's a good solution
<ikonia> but you don't know what you're doing
<ikonia> and you never asked "why"
<ikonia> do what you want, build some dumb logic to do a one time restart with cron
<ikonia> I suspect people will not want to help you with that, as you've already been told in ##linux too
<FreeBoss> Why people wouldn't want to help me? Why is it bad?
<ikonia> because cron is not meant to be used that way, and it's overkill for what is needed
<tomreyn> reboot isn't how you responsibly manage services, you introduce a service interruption to all services when you really only need to restart a single service.
<FreeBoss> Very well, I accept that reboot is bad. Thanks to you I found a command "systemctl list-unit-files --type=service". I'm very grateful for the help.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, i do understand the intent of seeking a simple and deterministic solution for a system you do not understand.
<FreeBoss> I did: systemctl list-unit-files --type=service. And found:
<FreeBoss> clamav-daemon.service enabled
<FreeBoss> clamav-freshclam.service enabled
<FreeBoss> what would be the best way to restart those services?
<ikonia> it's the first one
<ikonia> I gave you the command earlier
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: you do understand that clamav is useless to find any malware that would affect linux right?
<FreeBoss> yes :)
<leftyfb> then why bother?
<jcotton> leftyfb: how so?
<FreeBoss> sudo systemctl clamav-daemon
<FreeBoss> Unknown operation clamav-daemon
<ikonia> no
<Guest92> hi all, where's the best place to go to ask for help building snaps? #snapcraft?
<leftyfb> Guest92: #snappy
<Guest92> thanks &_&
<leftyfb> jcotton: please find me a virus/malware for linux that clamav will catch that anyone would stumble upon?
<FreeBoss> Is
<FreeBoss> sudo service clamav-daemon restart
<FreeBoss> bad?
<ikonia> incorrect
<ikonia> look at the syntax I gave you earlier
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: no, it's the old way of doing it. But it'll be deprecated at some point in the near future so just stick with systemctl
<FreeBoss> ikonia, oh right, I missed restart
<FreeBoss> Is there a difference between?
<FreeBoss> sudo systemctl restart clamav-daemon
<FreeBoss> sudo systemctl restart clamav-daemon.service
<ikonia> no
<FreeBoss> Is "sudo systemctl restart clamav-daemon" a good way to restart the service?
<ikonia> it is the correct way as I gave you 10-ish minutes ago
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: can I ask why you're installing clamav and why you need to restart it's services?
<tomreyn> preferrably, use full paths when scripting, though: /bin/systemctl
<ikonia> very good call
<ikonia> take no $PATH for granted
<tomreyn>  /usr/bin/sudo
<FreeBoss> I'm a windows guy. My friend asked me to deploy Ubuntu that will configure ClamAv, he needs it for some plugin that will scan files on his site
<ikonia> why not make it in the image
<ikonia> rather than deploy to a vanilla image
<FreeBoss> Because image is harder to make, need to host it (pay money). And it will be outdated in the future.
<leftyfb> https://hub.docker.com/r/mkodockx/docker-clamav/
<leftyfb> one of the many
<ikonia> you've just said this is a once every 2 year thing
<ikonia> so you'll either need to maintain an image once for 2 years, or do this step every two years
<ikonia> it's the same proces
<ikonia> process
<NoTuRmoMAsbO> hello
<FreeBoss> ikonia, it's set up once, use forever
<tomreyn> hi NoTuRmoMAsbO
<leftyfb> heh, yeah, cuz that's how technology works
<blackflow> and update never, get pwnd sooner.
<FreeBoss> leftyfb, and who is that mkodockx guy. Maybe he will change that image in the future
<blackflow> can I haz ur machinez, I needs botses, ktnxbai.
<leftyfb> "my clamav server got hacked"
<NoTuRmoMAsbO> how does all of this work?
<ikonia> FreeBoss: why are you doing this as a script if it's one time thing
<ikonia> FreeBoss: just setup the box and hand it over, why use scrtips
<FreeBoss> he will be redeploying it
<ikonia> just login type apt-get install clamav, edit the files, restart and you're done
<ikonia> why script something that's 3 commands and a one time setup
<FreeBoss> That's exactly what I'm doing
<blackflow> "And then they realized clamav didn't really do what they expected. That's when the fight started."
<FreeBoss> Except login is done automatically
<ikonia> FreeBoss: no you're not, you're using a script
<leftyfb> clamav really isn't worth this much effort
<FreeBoss> I tell Azure Custom Script Extension to execute ClamAv.sh
<ikonia> this just seems silly on so many levels
<leftyfb> ugh, this again
<ikonia> FreeBoss: why make it hard, just login and do it
<ikonia> and hand it over
<FreeBoss> tomreyn, so sudo /bin/systemctl restart clamav-daemon ?
<blackflow> srsly. if you need an antivirus for probably email scanning, dunno why else would you setup a clamav appliance on azure, then forget clamav. use a professional AV tool, linux/server edition.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn>  /usr/bin/sudo
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: so your friend is hosting server that hosts files that he's concerned about, yes doesn't know how to login and run "sudo apt install clamav" and read documentation to make sure the definitions are kept up to date?
<FreeBoss> yup
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: care to share this site? I'd like to steer people clear of it and put it on my watch list
<FreeBoss> :)
<FreeBoss> your hack list?)
<leftyfb> hacked
<leftyfb> though, I wasn't joking. This site needs to be monitored and reported when it's exploited
<blackflow> just permaban entire Azure range at the firewall level, like I do.
<FreeBoss> racism detecred
<leftyfb> blackflow: unfortunately, there's some dumb people making bad decisions at good companies that host on azure
<blackflow> unfortunately.
<FreeBoss> I'm pretty sure, such people also host on AWS, Linode, Digital Ocean
<FreeBoss> too
<FreeBoss> No offense, but if you asked me a Windows or Azure question, I wouldn't make fun on how your licensing is wrong, or how your Active Directory is overkill for your use case.
<blackflow> we used to use Nod32 Linux edition for email scanning. the little what clamav could detect, was usually weeks old.
<ikonia> no-one is making fun of you
<ikonia> again stop telling lies
<ikonia> people are trying to guide you to actual good solutions
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: the part that I'm offended about is people hosting public services on the internet when they really aren't up to the task or interested in doing it properly
<leftyfb> it just contributes to the garbage on the internet
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: btw, that wasn't directed at you, but your friend
<blackflow> leftyfb: +1
<blackflow> leftyfb: those machines get pwned fast, and that's why we can't have nice things. oh well. back to 'buntu I guess.
<FreeBoss> And I'm offended when people are browsing internet not on their second computer clean of personal data at all
<FreeBoss> That gets wiped every day
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with this discusssion though
<ikonia> people are avising you of the problem your specific setup is causing
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: if your friend is running a public service, he/she should learn how to do so properly. "set it and forget it" is NOT how you run a publicly available server
<FreeBoss> maybe his site is secure? I don't know. I'm pretty sure I set up a secure ubuntu VM
<ikonia> pretty sure you didn't
<leftyfb> It's not
<ikonia> as you've already told us you don't know what you are doing
<leftyfb> and have no interest is administering it going forward
<FreeBoss> How is it not secure?
<FreeBoss> leftyfb, indeed, I'm not.
<ikonia> FreeBoss: so to secure a box normally you have to have a reasonable level of knowledge
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: because you feel clamav is adequate. Because you think just handing it to your friend who doesn't know how to manage it is adequate
<ikonia> so as you've told you you don't know what you're doing (which is fine) the odds are stronger that you won't have made a secure build
<blackflow> FreeBoss: this is how:  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/main.html
<FreeBoss> It only has port 22 open. And the password is like hGLAiYjG6wVv8VxpFRQN
<blackflow> there is no such thing as secure software these days. only levels of "effort needed" to pwn something.
<ikonia> FreeBoss: no it doesn't
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: got iptables setup? remote ssh? what ports are open? What version of php? apache modules? got that mysql db sanitation down?
<ikonia> FreeBoss: it has the websever open, it has clamd listening on a port
<ikonia> and you've already pasted the port into a logged channel
<ikonia> so we already know that's not th ecase
<blackflow> and by default, linux distros are not geared toward "secure" but toward "usable". the two are OPPOSITE on the scale.
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: and this is just coming from me, who doesn't do security for a living and not at all experiences with any sort of exploitation.
<blackflow> (though, in all fairness, Ubuntu is very fast with patching for known vulnerabilities -- my comment was about modern software in general)
<FreeBoss> Just freshest image of Ubuntu and open port 22 with password strongest password. No php, no apache, just ClamAv
<leftyfb> blackflow: only if someone is updating packages on the server regularly
<blackflow> true
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: turn off password authentication. Close port 22 and run it on a different port
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: Have you verified that no other users on the system have a shell?
<blackflow> FreeBoss: problem wiht ClamAV is that it _has_ had in the past, vulnerabilities. you scan the email rigged for a clamav zeroday and pfft bye machine.
<ikonia> can't be bothered the attitude is poor,
<ikonia> enjoy guys
<leftyfb> yeah, I'm done.
<blackflow> which means to say not that clamav is unsecure no, but it is a vector of attack, in itself. so don't think you have that port 22 as the only vector. you've got several vectors there.
<leftyfb> FreeBoss: good luck. Please share the URL here for the benefit of the internet
<leftyfb> toodles
<adv_> is there a way to get access to firefox clipboard? it crashed and i had written a long reply in a forum (without sending submit), can i somehow recover it? it was a textarea . i had ctrl-c before the crash
<tomreyn> Plumette: you need three nicks here?
<leftyfb> adv_: it's gone
<blackflow> adv_: if it's not in the Ctrl+V buffer, try Shift+Ins or middle mouse click;if it's not there, then it's gone.
<leftyfb> adv_: unless you can ctrl+v it elsewere
<arooni> can i prevent seeing the clock after 10 minutes or so
<tomreyn> don't look at the clock
<leftyfb> arooni: huh?
<adv_> leftyfb, :((
<arooni> err let me try to rephrase that
<adv_> blackflow, no it's not
<Zewwy> hey
<blackflow> adv_: well then, I can only say:  been there, done that, lost long forum posts :)   then I started using an editor to write out stuff first, copypaste into ff.
<adv_> i was ready to paste damn it
<blackflow> (but back then FF was very crashy and this was regular occurence)
<Zewwy> lordcirth: http://zewwy.ca/index.php/2019/03/12/ubuntu-no-boot-device-found/
<adv_> into the editor
<arooni> i turned off lock screen on ubuntu 18.04;  but i still see the clock / lock screen (without a password) .. how can i prevent ubuntu from showing me that lock/notification screen
<cuso4> Hey! if you are interested in an update I am currently sendind the disk image via ssh to my server and everything seems to be working fine
<Zewwy> nice
<Zewwy> does it tell you how much its done? progress?
<leftyfb> arooni: go into power settings and tell it not to blank the screen
<qwebirc49163> Does anyone know if nvidia-prime works with amd cpu? why are the only options to switch between nvidia and intel?
<cuso4> did some stats (looking at file size), sending about 3.5 mb/s. looking at compression ratio averages for gzip it should take about 3.5 hours, worst case senario it is 7 hours left
<leftyfb> qwebirc49163: that is meant for GPU, not CPU.
<Zewwy> thats what I was thinking
<leftyfb> qwebirc49163: if you have an AMD/ATI GPU, then obviously "NVIDIA"-prime isn't going to work
<qwebirc49163> leftyfb, I know that... but you can switch between cpu and gpu
<qwebirc49163> I have amd cpu and nvidia gpu
<cuso4> Zewwy: At least I am having  pretty fun
<leftyfb> qwebirc49163: nvidia-prime switches between Nvidia GPU and Intel GPU. Not CPU
<qwebirc49163> ah, yeah. just thinking of integrated cpu/gpu as one thing...
<leftyfb> not in terms of GPU management
<qwebirc49163> so in my case i have amd cpu using the amd gpu and I am unable to switch to the nvidia gpu
<leftyfb> qwebirc49163: you might be thinking SoC stuff. Like Atom, which doesn't have Nvidia GPU's
<leftyfb> qwebirc49163: you do not have a motherboard with both AMD and Nvidia GPU's on it
<Zewwy> the best fun to have; pretty
<Zewwy> leftyfb: you can
<Zewwy> you got enough slots you can do anything
<leftyfb> Zewwy: There is not motherboard on the market with both Nvidia GPU and AMD GPU built in
<leftyfb> not/no
<Zewwy> intel onboard, amd GPU #1, NVIDIA GPU #2
<qwebirc49163> leftyfb: I have an asus laptop that comes with ryzen5 and nvidia gtx1050. Current gpu in use is: radeon vega mobile gfx × 8. But i cant get nvidia one working
<Zewwy> mot built in
<Zewwy> not*
<leftyfb> qwebirc49163: what model laptop?
<qwebirc49163> Asus K570ZD
<Zewwy> one will be on the PCIe bus
<Zewwy> not integrated
<Zewwy> that probably be the NVIDIA card
<Zewwy> while the radeon probably be integrated
<qwebirc49163> i guess i should call the ryzen an apu instead of cpu
#ubuntu 2019-03-13
<leftyfb> ok, the AMD APU is the equivalent of the Intel GPU
<leftyfb> I stay away from AMD so wasn't aware of this
<Zewwy> yeah
<leftyfb> though it's still not a proper GPU
<leftyfb> either way, it looks like it might work
<Zewwy> tough as nails
<leftyfb> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/aoh5be/guide_hybrid_graphics_on_linux_nvidia_optimus/
<Zewwy> anything can, yyou just have to believe
<leftyfb> though I would do a lot of research on that before you just start copy and pasting things
<Zewwy> #believe
<leftyfb> qwebirc49163: unless you don't care about wiping and starting over if things go horribly wrong
<Zewwy> best way to go
<qwebirc49163> leftyfb: thanks, I'll give it a read through. I don't mind wiping things, I'm on a pretty fresh install already
<julian> j
<Guest6249> gracias
<Guest6249> que se puede hacer aca
<Guest6249> what can i do here_
<leftyfb> !es | Guest6249
<ubottu> Guest6249: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Zewwy> yo soy el gringo SUCIO
<Zewwy> Tu eriz hermosa
<Zewwy> I'm probably totally messing that up lol
<Guest6249> hello zewwy
<Zewwy> hola
<Guest6249> how are you
<Guest6249> where are you from bro
<leftyfb> !ot | Guest6249
<ubottu> Guest6249: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> Guest6249: This channel is only for Ubuntu support
<Zewwy> Sucio Winnipego ^^
<leftyfb> Zewwy: please don't
<Zewwy> I pointed to your suggewstion
<sponge337> hello, whats the best way to recover data from a hdd that has I/O errors? I cant seem to mount it. is there a forensic tool or something?
<leftyfb> sponge337: buy a new drive and restore from backup. Once you've done that, if there's data that you haven't backed up yet, take an image of that old drive using dd rescue and try to fsck the partitions in that image and try to mount them to recover your data.
<man139142025> Hi all looking for a good video editing tool any ideas
<leftyfb> !ot | man139142025
<ubottu> man139142025: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<man139142025> leftyfb: i am registered here on freenode will try off topic then.
<arooni> how do i make it so that when i want sudo crontab -e it runs with vi
<leftyfb> arooni: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<tomreyn> arooni: for a system-wide change: sudo update-alternatives --config editor; for a one-time override: EDITOR=$(which vi) crontab -e
<abdulhakeem> Is there a meta-package or something to just install ALL php modules in existence
<abdulhakeem> instead of having to hunt down which ones I need, I'd rather just have all of them
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: no, because that would be a terrible idea
<whislock> That is... yeah. A bad idea.
<abdulhakeem> why? I've got the 200MB drive space to spare lol
<abdulhakeem> would they conflict with each other or something?
<abdulhakeem> just figured it'd be easier that way
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: is this machine you're hosting a site on publicly accessible?
<abdulhakeem> technically yea but its just my home server
<abdulhakeem> ssh, 80/443, and plex (32400) are forwarded in my router
<leftyfb> even worse
<abdulhakeem> alrighty well nvm on that idea then
<abdulhakeem> is it possible to configure my server to act as a DNS server without also being a domain controller? Basically I just want my PCs and other devices to be able to find my server by it's hostname without having to manually edit the hosts files. So basically just have the DNS server tell my devices where my server is, and for everything else just go to my regular ISP's DNS or 1.1.1.1 or 8.8.8.8 or something
<abdulhakeem> but I don't need a domain at home (i dont think) too much overkill
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: you might be able to do that on your router
<abdulhakeem> I don't think I've seen it but I'll poke around
<abdulhakeem> thanks
<arch1mede> im not sure where else to ask, does anyone have any useful commands to use for identd troubleshooting? I tried telnet ip auth but not getting a reply
<tonyt> arch1mede, port 113 open on router etc?
<arch1mede> tonyt: yeah
<glguy> arch1mede: Are you trying to test the identd for the host you're IRCing from?
<arch1mede> identd is such an old protocal i cant find much in the way of troubleshooting
<arch1mede> glguy: yeah
<glguy> It looks like it's running
<glguy> Can I send you a /msg?
<arch1mede> yes
<tomeraberbach> Hey everyone, I recently installed Ubuntu 18.10 on my laptop, and I wanted to change the default lock screen background so I edited /etc/alternatives/gdm3.css. However, for some reason there is still a purple flash right after I log in and before my desktop appears. I tried looking for solutions online, but couldn't find any. Any ideas?
<Gerowen> The Ubuntu One notes page for syncing Tomboy notes no longer exists does it?  Is there any sort of alternative?  I'm trying to find a place to sync Tomboy on my PC and Tomdroid on my Android phone to.
<qwebirc31409> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu for the first time on a lenovo ideapad 710s. I've gone through all of the steps for installing with a usb. Now when it says <restart now>, I don't know when I should unplug the usb. What does the prompt look like?
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc31409: When you click "restart now" you will be later prompted to remove the USB (it might refer to it as a disc).
<qwebirc31409> Ah, it seems to just restart the usb installation all over again. Should I change the bios boot up order?
<qwebirc31409> Right now the usb is at the top.
<Eickmeyer> That's why. I'd shut the computer down, then restart it without the USB.
<Eickmeyer> Just to be safe.
<qwebirc31409> Ok, but the problem is that I erased all the data (Windows 10) and wrote it with Ubuntu. Is it safe to just shut down and eject the usb?
<qwebirc31409> Thank you very much for your help!
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<qwebirc31409> So, just to be sure, when I see the <restart now>, I just press the physical shutdown button for 10 seconds to manually power off. Then eject the usb, and restart. Is this correct?
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc31409: No, though it probably won't damage your install.
<Eickmeyer> By default, Ubuntu uses a journaling file system that is not prone to the same failures that Windows's file systems are.
<qwebirc31409> Eickmeyer: ok, so what would be the best approach? Sorry for the hassle, and thank you very very much.
<tonyt> qweb you just did an install of ubuntu and now it says is done and to restart?
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc31409: Ignore the restart now, click on the icons in the upper-right-hand corner, click the one that looks like a power button, and click shut down.
<qwebirc31409> tonyt: Yes, as the <install ubuntu desktop guide> # step 11.
<tonyt> you can just press and hold the power button on your machine to just turn the machine off. it aint going to ruin your new install
 * Eickmeyer realizes he got too technical with that "file system" talk.
<tonyt> since you booted off a dvd or usb flash drive. that it is what is in your machines ram etc right now. not your new install
<qwebirc31409> Eickmeyer: Ok. I will do that thank you for making the first install of ubuntu a pleasant one. Have a great day!
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc31409: You too!
<qwebirc31409> tonyt: Great, thank you very much for your help. I'll go with restarting with the power button as Eickmeyer suggested. Thank you both. I'll come back to this IRC whenever I need great help. Thanks!
<Delphin> anyone know how to update to the latest openvpn on ubuntu 16.04?
<auctus> hmm, my ethernet sometimes works, sometimes is "unclaimed" in "lshw" and the adaptor doesnt show up in "ifconfig"
<auctus> cant figure out how to make it work consistently
<tomeraberbach> \quit
<qwebirc54707> hi, is it possible to dd a drive onto a smaller drive, so long as the smaller drive has plenty of capacity to store all of the data from the larger drive?
<qwebirc54707> I completed the dd operation, but now my partition table or superblock is corrupted, and I can't figure out how to fix it
<qwebirc54707> I dd'd 356GB from a 6TB hdd onto a 2TB ssd
<qwebirc54707> so my SSD should have 1.5TB+ free
<qwebirc54707> but when I try to mount the ssd, I get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so.
<qwebirc54707> dmesg | tail produces: [82984.341269] EXT4-fs (sdc1): bad geometry: block count 1465130240 exceeds size of device (488378390 blocks)
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc54707: That's correct. dd won't do it. I'd recommend Clonezilla.
<qwebirc54707> is it possible to use resize2fs to resize the target partition so it works?
<qwebirc54707> or do I have to redo the operation with clonezilla?
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc54707: You could, but clonezilla does that pretty much for you.
<qwebirc54707> ok
<qwebirc54707> wow, I was being really stubborn
<qwebirc54707> clonezilla makes it really easy
<qwebirc54707> thanks for pushing me in the right direction lol
<Eickmeyer> Haha! Good!
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome!
<gotpunk> exit
<dviola> hi
<dviola> the amdgpu driver on ubuntu 18.04.2 is still giving me trouble and I get freezes from time to time
<dviola> kernel: [drm:amdgpu_job_timedout [amdgpu]] *ERROR* ring sdma0 timeout, signaled seq=599877, emitted seq=599880
<dviola> any ideas?
<Eickmeyer> dviola: I have something for you to put in your /etc/default/grub file that helped me with the same issue. Hang on...
<Eickmeyer> dviola: Make sure your GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line reads like the one here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JjchvBK5Ps/
<dviola> Eickmeyer: thanks, I'll try that
<Eickmeyer> Good luck. Don't forget to "sudo update-grub".
<dviola> Eickmeyer: are you using the stock kernel?
<dviola> or mainline?
<Eickmeyer> dviola: lowlatency on 19.04, but it shouldn't matter.
<dviola> Eickmeyer: oh
<Eickmeyer> Had the same issues you are, and that fixed it.
<Eickmeyer> Even when I was running 18.04.
<dviola> Eickmeyer: I tried amdgpu.dc=0 before but I can't get the machine to boot with this
<dviola> it hangs after "Booting in blind mode"
<Eickmeyer> dviola: Then feel free to leave that part out.
<Eickmeyer> Or change the 0 to 1.
<Eickmeyer> In my case, the key was amdgpu.dpm=0.
<Eickmeyer> Turns out, in my case, it doesn't like the amdgpu dynamic power management.
<dviola> black screen again
<Eickmeyer> Hmmm..
<dviola> to be honest, I thought about just returning this hardware and buying another machine
<dviola> I tried a lot of things before also
<Eickmeyer> dviola: Are you using the amdgpu pro driver from AMD or the included open source driver in the kernel?
<dviola> Eickmeyer: the open source ones
<Eickmeyer> dviola: Okay. Well, I'm out of ideas. The amdgpu pro driver caused problems for me, whereas the open source one was fine.
<dviola> I see
<dviola> I'll try 19.04 I think
<Eickmeyer> dviola: If it's an older computer, it might need the radeon drivers, in which case, reverse the 0s for 1s in my command line.
<dviola> it's a ryzen 5 2400G
<Eickmeyer> Ah, then nevermind.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, best of luck on a newer version. I'm out of ideas.
<dviola> thanks for your help
<dviola> I have to go
<KaoGomi> Anyone active currently?
<KaoGomi> Anyone active?
<KaoGomi> I need a little help. :c
<align_waivers> whats up KaoGomi - chances are I can't help but I can try!
<KaoGomi> Thx. I had installed the wacom drivers. The kernel module, xorg driver and libwacom. I rebooted to make sure everything was installed, but now my login GUI doesn't start.
<KaoGomi> I had to start tty2 and run startx to get my desktop.
<KaoGomi> Thus, how I'm speaking to you.
<KaoGomi> align_waivers: See above
<KaoGomi> Quassel crashed, if you had responded, align_waivers
<align_waivers> KaoGomi: sorry thats a little above my head - my suggestions might break further lol
<KaoGomi> Alright, I appreciate the offer for help, align_waivers
<align_waivers> KaoGomi: trying an alternative to startx is the only thing that comes to mind
<align_waivers> good luck
<qwebirc87408> help
<qwebirc87408> I want to share internet from my Ubuntu 18.04 PC to another 3 pc in a network via hub through ethernet.
<qwebirc87408> I want to share internet from my Ubuntu 18.04 PC to another 3 pc in a network via hub through ethernet.
<qwebirc33040> Hello! I'm trying to configure <speech-dispatcher> to use <festival> with the voice of <voice_cmu_us_slt_arctic_hts>.
<qwebirc33040> After editing the /etc/festival.scm, the new voice works fine. However, the spd-say command's voice is the same original festival voice.
<d0tsun7> any MythTV users in here
<qwebirc33040> How do I find out where a particular package's config file is? In my case this is speech-dispatcher-festival.
<d0tsun7> cd ~/.config
<qwebirc33040> d0tsun7: yes, I have moved to the directory
<d0tsun7> run an ls -lha in there and check for that program
<d0tsun7> also cd into ~/.local/share -- could be there too.
<qwebirc33040> d0tsun7: Thank you! Indeed there is a speech-dispatcher directory.
<d0tsun7> cool :)
<Lope> ubuntu 18.04 my network interface is not getting renamed to my custom name. It gets renamed by the kernel to enp#s# . In /etc/udev/rules.d/70-mainnet-setup-link.rules I have SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DEVTYPE!="bridge", ATTR{address}=="aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff", NAME="primary-eth"
<Lope> there is nothing in dmesg about my rule. the only thing in dmesg concerning the network adapter is the kernel renaming it from eth0 to enp#s#
<j_pp> :quit
<j_pp> lol jeez
<Lope> gonna reboot
<evg1848> hurensohn
<evg1848> huren
<evg1848> dddddddddd
<ZackTech> Hi, built a web app that needs to save files to the local drive how do I give it access permissions?
<tarzeau> hah. is it public? can i see?
<tarzeau> only users can say save this file as...
<ducasse> !permissions | ZackTech
<ubottu> ZackTech: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ZackTech> tarzeau, I am talking about the server end not the client end
<tarzeau> ZackTech: i know
<tarzeau> and no server application can do what you want unless you have a special web client
<tarzeau> i have made a web app too!
<tarzeau> here is mine! http://www.aiei.ch/airports/
<ZackTech> tarzeau, so how do deal with uploading and storing files?
<ducasse> ZackTech: the short answer - make the area you want to save files in accessible to www-data
<tarzeau> ZackTech: ah the server saves files? and the client uploads them?
<zZ0O0z> badass:  Active electronically scanned array
<tarzeau> yeah i also did that: http://shell.aiei.ch/typography/
<ZackTech> tarzeau, yes
<tarzeau> people upload fonts, and the font gets saved
<tarzeau> and processed into an image for the client to download or not
<tarzeau> and i get a weird copy of all kinds of files ;)
<ZackTech> so what do I need to do to give the web app permissions?
<ducasse> ZackTech: i've told you
<ZackTech> ducasse, create a folder called www-data and that is it?
<ducasse> ZackTech: no, create a folder that has group ownsership by www-data
<ducasse> ZackTech: 'mkdir /path/to/foobar ; chgrp www-data /path/to/foobar ; chmod g+rw /path/to/foobar'
<ZackTech> duc
<ZackTech> ducasse, ok thanks :-)
<ducasse> ZackTech: read the link i gave you for further explanation
<ZackTech> ducasse, will do
<zZ0O0z> tarzeau look
<zZ0O0z> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/53f6e300a89a61afc16df494f2bc2dfe/Existence-Light.ttf.png
<blackflow> the $1M question: do you make our upload dirs W^X? disallow php or anything else running from them?
<blackflow> if yes, congratulations, achievement unlocked.
<blackflow> *your
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I have a server where I can type `echo "foo" | mail -s "Whatever" root` and it would send an actual EMAIL to root (aliased to another email address). How does it achieve it? Is there any way to configure a "system mail address" which will be used to send all `mail` emails?
<blackflow> if not, shut down that public server, and stay in LAN until you learn best security practices for running public facing servers and services.
<blackflow> Fire-Dragon-DoL: there is no system mail address. diffeferent subsystems could be sending mail to different system users. aliasing them all to one is your best bet.
<zZ0O0z> catch em all
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> blackflow: I'm not sure if it's clear, I want to configure the mail which `mail` sends FROM, not the "to". I'm already aliasing all the "targets" (users)
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> basically, I want to set my SMTP configuration. Is there some sort of global config for this? Or a default one anyway
<blackflow> Fire-Dragon-DoL: check the manpage, surely there's a switch to specify the sender address
<zZ0O0z> I once tried using mail-in-a-box but failed
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> well specifying the sender address still misses smtp server, password etc. Damn. How does FreeNAS achieves it :(
<blackflow> Fire-Dragon-DoL: you're now asking something completely different
<blackflow> !xy | Fire-Dragon-DoL
<ubottu> Fire-Dragon-DoL: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<blackflow> so please state the END goal you want to achieve, not the steps you think should be taken.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> asking something different? My questions is still: how can I achieve `mail` to send actual `smtp` mails (and where do I put the SMTP config)
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I'm just stating that the FreeNAS server achieves it, I have no idea how it does. As a POSIX compliant system, I assume the same can be achieved on Ubuntu server
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> and on my laptop (Ubuntu)
<bhuddah> Fire-Dragon-DoL: and why? what is your goal?
<blackflow> Fire-Dragon-DoL: your question makes no sense. what is "actual smtp mails"? so again, please state your END goal.
<blackflow> also, POSIX has zero to do with MTA configuration
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> the posix part was related to the sequence of shell commands to achieve it
<blackflow> nah. mail "from" etc, have nothing to do with posix.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I'd like the mail command to send E-MAILs instead of "system mails". So that scripts using `mail` command, will send emails instead (have a few) and system "alerts" will be sent as emails rather than system mails (which I completely forgot they exist, but are actually very relevant)
<blackflow> but I'll attempt to use my crystal ball and see the future in which you're explaining your end goal.  `mail` is just a MUA (google for the MUA vs MTA difference). it needs an MTA like Postfix (default on Ubuntu) to actually do the SMTP. alternatively, you can use something like dma (Dragonfly Mail Agent) to support mail sending capabilities with sendmail-compatible interface, via an external MTA (like
<blackflow> google, for example), including with SASL authentication support.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> OH, well that's helpful, I need to search for Postfix guides
<blackflow> Fire-Dragon-DoL: there is no "e-mails instead of system mails".... both are e-mails.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh, I always assumed they were delivered differently
<blackflow> the thing you think as "system mails" is a regular email sent to a local user (with implied @localhost in teh address, like root@localhost), and their mbox.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> mh ok interesting
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> thanks blackflow, I'll go and start the reading
<blackflow> np. there's #postfix here on freenode, should you need more help with it
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yeah definitely. Installing postfix feels like installing a giant sign with written "please hack me"... lol
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> (I do have a firewall, still scary)
<blackflow> Fire-Dragon-DoL: well, it might feel that, but it's a security savvy application with sane defaults (like, it's NOT an open relay by default, you'd have to go out of your way to turn it into one)
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh, that's good
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> ok good night, I'll finish reading tomorrow!
<ZX454> Does anybody know how to make routes added in on Ubuntu 18.04 to stick via netplan? (Newbie here)
<blackflow> ZX454: pepperidge farm remembers.  https://netplan.io/examples  ("routes", "routing-policy", ...)
<blackflow> ZX454: https://netplan.io/reference#routing
<pavlushka> suppose current home is defined within / partition, if I set /home to a different partition, what happens to the previous home folder?
<pavlushka> where can I find that?
<blackflow> pavlushka: nothing, it remains there. the system will just use the directory node (in the tree, not "inode") as mountpoint for the other partition
<blackflow> pavlushka: meaning, if you umount the partition for /home, the old /home directory and its contents will become visible. so yeah, you might wish to clear it out (back it up first!), because it's useless when mounted over.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<pavlushka> blackflow: but if I click on the home under the later scenario, it will lead me to that mount point, is there any way to find the old home folder somewhere?
<Diezel> pavlushka: you need to move it first. Or if you wish to keep the data in the folder, mount the new partition under /mnt/something copy the data over and then remove or move the old /home folder
<pavlushka> ok, I am copying everything from old home to new home and switch the mount, then the old home data will be overwritten by / data randomly to its space requirement?
<pavlushka> Diezel: I am doing just that
<Hopland> Hey all 🙂 Got a few problems here. I'm running 18.10 on the ASUS ROG Zephyrus M (GM501). One big problem for me is that I think the nvidia dGPU is active, even though the module has not been loaded... how should I check this?
<pavlushka> blackflow> pavlushka: nothing, it remains there. the system will just use the directory node (in the tree, not "inode") as mountpoint for the other partition, means those data will be overwritten by / data in course of time, as I understand it
<OerHeks> to see what driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Hopland> It says i915
<Hopland> It's just weird, as both heat points (the CPU and GPU) are hot..
<Hopland> In reality it should just be the CPU, but the heatpipe (which is shared between them) is consistently hot across
<blackflow> pavlushka: if you wanna copy your data first, then naturally you must first mount the new home under a _different_ directory, copy over, then remount new /home properly
<pavlushka> yes
<Hopland> it wasn't like this before I installed the nvidia driver. I had to blacklist nouveau though as it gave me kernel panic everytime it tried to change modes
<blackflow> pavlushka: no, the old data won't be overwritten. it will remain on the root partition. mounting another partition to /home is merely using the "position" of /home in the directory tree, to _point_ at the partition.
<blackflow> it's not an overlayfs, where you overlay data from one partition to another, that's something quite different.
<plutes> been a while since I've used it!, where is the location for localhost files. Ie to test *.php or index.html
<blackflow> plutes: maybe somewhere under /var/www? it's totally application/setup specific.
<plutes> blackflow, thanks
<Hopland> Yeah, I installed bbswitch and apparently despite prime-select having selected i915 I'm still seeing that nvidia PCI is active
<plutes> blackflow, spot on thank you
<Hopland> aaand the fans are spinning down
<Hopland> finally
<zZ0O0z> ss
<Hopland> Hokay. So next problem! Apparently, in all their wizdom. ASUS decided to make several input devices for one dang keyboard. This means I can't actually use certain fn keys, like brightness and keyboard backlight. I figured this out through evtest and the correct device for these fn shortcuts is /dev/input/event11
<Hopland> Now what do I do with that?
<Furai> Hey, is there a way to run any application in fullscreen? Force it somehow?
<zZ0O0z> yes in KDe it is
<Furai> So I heard. So nothing in gnome?
<OerHeks> Furai, hit F11
<zZ0O0z> Hopland maybe buy gamer keyboard
<Hopland> It is a damn gamer keyboard xD
<lotuspsychje> Hopland: plz no swearing here
<zZ0O0z> Hopland I goofed around with X KBD: as well a little
<Hopland> Scuse me ^^;
<zZ0O0z> ok dude np
<blackflow> Furai: there's "toggle fullscreen mode" shortcut in the Settings -> Keyboard (shortcuts)
<blackflow> F11 is application specific
<Hopland> I wanted something a bit more... permanent? I mean through dbus or something? what if I suddenly want to switch to wayland?
<zZ0O0z> Hopland  I have   FN-WINDOWS for "lock Windows" function but I get no scancode no nothing... wtf is it ?
<zZ0O0z> of course i dont use ffing windoze
<Hopland> like I said, ASUS in all their wizdom decided to break up the input devices into several.
<zZ0O0z> that in itself must not be a bad idea methinks
<Hopland> Well maybe not, but it means that i can't adjust brightness and the keyboard backlight
<zZ0O0z> I had that too
<Furai> OerHeks, blackflow, yeah, wasn't working for me at first, had to bind it. Seems to be working. Is there any commandline equivalent?
<zZ0O0z> the laptops fo funny mode switching into that funny CPU mode
<zZ0O0z> the laptops do funny mode switching into that funny CPU mode
<Hopland> and none of it is actually acpi commands
<blackflow> Furai: it's a gnome specific shortcut, I don't think gnome has something like that via command line, unless maybe dbus based, dunno, maybe google knows.
<Furai> Hmm, actually seems to work only on some applications.
<Furai> Uncle google is bad. Duckduckgo FTW! :P And yeah, I've already search for solutions.
<Furai> Were kind of inconclusive, hence I came here to ask ubuntu gurus.
<zZ0O0z> the good Ubu ppl all flock to Manjaro these days
<blackflow> (discussion for -offtopic, but I'm always amazed how people trust one <megacorp> over another <megacorp> just because this other pinky-sweared they won't do evil :)   )
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<zZ0O0z> Hopland did u consider  hacking the kernel input mod ? its only USB ... what can go wrong ...
<Hopland> I was hoping to avoid having to patch the kernel ^^;
<Hopland> I mean the brightness slider works.. it does the job. Now I just need to maybe setup an udev rule or something to get the system to react to a particular input device rather than the main keyboard one.
<zZ0O0z> the sources I found where mostly no good
<blackflow> Hopland: maybe something libinput based:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/libinput
<asadakuon> hh
<Hopland> Wait, isn't libinput used by default?
<blackflow> Hopland: and maybe this offers some hints and click-throughs: https://github.com/swaywm/wlroots/issues/1217  (it's for the sway WM, but still, same issue)
<blackflow> Hopland: 'tis, that's why I mentioned it
<zZ0O0z> ok
<Hopland> blackflow:
<Hopland> "Well, found a victim that has to test for us I guess :)"
<Hopland> xD first comment
<zZ0O0z> interesting stuff
<blackflow> well there's a reason wayland is still not a widespread default ;)
<Hopland> This is weird... "libinput list-devices" outputs every input event device... except the one I need o__o
<Hopland> wait wait - let me grep just to be sure
<Hopland> Nope! event11 is not found in the list. How bizarre.
<blackflow> Hopland: well thanks, now you've got this stuck in my head.  here, you suffer as well:  https://youtu.be/C2cMG33mWVY     (sorry, offtopic, donewiththat :) )
<OerHeks>  "quiet splash i8042.reset" from https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/9dcp2y/downloading_linux_for_the_asus_zephyrus_gm501/
<Hopland> blackflow: ooo baby~
<zZ0O0z> (y)
<Hopland> OerHeks: oh I'm far passed that point. Wanna see my boot parameters? :P
<Hopland> nouveau.modeset=0 tpm_tis.interrupts=0 acpi_osi=Linux i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 idle=nomwait quiet splash
<Kwan> Is there a known bug where 12-digit hex colors stopped working for background color between Ubuntu 16.04 and 18.04?
<OerHeks>  i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 .. that was an option for intel 620, do you still need that?
<Hopland> Actually not sure about that one. Might have to take that one away. It was tested on another ASUS machine. But acpi=off made certain things unusable, like the dGPU and touchpad. acpi=copy_dsdt was what I used initially to get touchpad functionality up and running
<blackflow> Kwan: 16.04 is Unity, 18.04 is Gnome. probably completely different background color configs?
<OerHeks> i would not use acpi=off indeed
<zZ0O0z> Unity was written imn Vala. A very cool lang much like the Genie  lang
<Hopland> the addition of tpm_tis.interrupts=0 and idle=nomwait negated that necessity, as acpi_osi=Linux did not work by itself
<zZ0O0z> actually, that already was was the absolute only kewl thing bout Unity ...
 * OerHeks reading https://gist.github.com/Brainiarc7/c3fa09bc2ecb4153434cd98b6fb06238
<Hopland> What sucked the air out of my chest was the fact that brightness controls were not acpi...
<OerHeks> there is a brightness part on that page too
<Hopland> that might only be a problem for me if I run in GSync mode
<Hopland> Now the laptop is set to "optimus" mode, so Intel handles that
<Hopland> But without the keyboard shortcut I'm forced to use the touchpad to adjust brightness... I feel so dirty
<Hopland> I am starting to consider another desktop though... since things aren't working out of the box with gnome and it's limited design spec prevents things like setting up special key commands
<blackflow> well, they say KDE is configurable to hell and back.
<ZX454> Thanks for the help earlier blackflow, I got that working now
<blackflow> ZX454: you're welcome.
<Hopland> it is - I just came from KDE Neon though, and it's built-in asset downloader for themes, icons, etc, was broken and just broke all my themes
<Triffid_Hunter> sure is, that's why I use it :)
<Hopland> but one thing about Gnome is that it follows linux desktop conventions - so if it doesn't work here, chances are it won't work in say Xfce, lxqt, budgie, etc.. at lesat not out of the box
<Hopland> Triffid_Hunter: I had such high hopes for Neon ^^; but it didn't satisfy me as much. Perhaps I should just install Plasma on Ubuntu and see how that goes.
<Hopland> Can you rebase Ubuntu to become Kubuntu?
<blackflow> yeah
<Hopland> cus I seem to remember if you just install the meta packages things will be awkwardly setup, as the default install would be gnome-centric
<OerHeks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one, is interesting
<Kon-> @Hopland The "Get new" interface in Plasma just pulls its content from OpenDesktop.org. If there's a problem with the UI, it's usually because there's a server issue on their end
<blackflow> Hopland: in theory, should be doable from a non-graphical target, by shuffling (meta)packages.
<blackflow> Hopland: you can backup data, try, and if it fails, just reinstall kubuntu from scratch
<Hopland> but again... I won't be solving issues like the dGPU running despite me having "turned it off", or that the keyboard backlight control is still a mystery. i'm glad I figured out that the keyboard shortcuts for brightness was just in a seperate input event device, but libinput doesn't even pick up that specific one...
<TabMasher> Ubuntu = Unity and meta package toys.  Just install Xfce and it's toys.
<blackflow> TabMasher: it's GNOME now, not Unity since 17.10
<Hopland> Kon-: that would be fine, if it didn't break the other themes and looks... I mean if an fetch and place just failed it should've just failed
<zZ0O0z> lawl /slap TabMasher
<Kon-> Hopland: "Switching" to Kubuntu should in theory be as easy as installing kubuntu-full or kubuntu-desktop if you don't want some of the apps
 * zZ0O0z slaps TabMasher around a bit with a large trout
<TabMasher> Oh, that's right.  I'm old and I frequently live in the past.
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<zZ0O0z> they say Kubu is no better than Neon
<blackflow> TabMasher: "past" is gone too. it's now an archive.org URL.   ;)
<Hopland> zZ0O0z: well I went with the latest rather than the lts... isn't kubuntu closer to the lts?
<TabMasher> So, just install Unity,
<TabMasher> then remove it...
<zZ0O0z> Kubu is controlled by the same Corp that censors  opendesktop.org
<Hopland> TabMasher: Outstanding move!
<Hopland> How about Budgie on Ubuntu?
<Hopland> Bubuntu?
<popnfloss> i just updated bionic and now the graphical plymouth screen doesnt work
<zZ0O0z> I'm not a big Ubu guy, just run a neon amiong other installs flow
<Hopland> Ubudgie=
<popnfloss> its just falling back to the text one
<Hopland> ?
<TabMasher> Or install minimal, and then install blackbox and go with that.
<lotuspsychje> guys, keep a difference between discussing and support
<zZ0O0z> Kubu is controlled by the same Corp. that censors  opendesktop.org : blue systems or sth. very bad
<TabMasher> Then... install VirtualBox and install whatever flavor of linux you want.
<OerHeks> zZ0O0z, not true, and please keep this channel free for ubuntu support, thanks
<TabMasher> ^flavor(s)
<popnfloss> so yeah plymouth is messed up
<popnfloss> does it print a logfile somewhere
<popnfloss> or can i make it do that
<zZ0O0z>  
<zZ0O0z> ˘˘˘˘˘˘˘˘˘˘˘˘˘
<Hopland> well journalctl doesn't yield any specific units in that regard
<zZ0O0z> ear
<TabMasher> Also, the world is flat.  NOT round.
<cim209> TabMasher: and water is not WET
<Kon-> zZ0O0z: Kubuntu is not controlled by a corporation
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hopland> popnfloss: if you add "plymouth:debug" to your grub boot paramaters, you'll get some more info
<TabMasher> cim209, Yes!  Finally, someone who gets it.
<zZ0O0z> Kubu is owned by Blue systemns Corp. or sth.
<zZ0O0z> essentially
<Kon-> Incorrect, but sure, off topic
<TabMasher> water is MOIST, not wet.
<lotuspsychje> ok stop it all
<Hopland> popnfloss: the resulting log should be situated in /var/log/plymouth-debug.log
<OerHeks> zZ0O0z, stop it, or you have to leave
<blackflow> everyone, please stop the noise, this channel is for support. there's #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss, and don't forget to take your meds!
<zZ0O0z> gonna leave anyway dude
<popnfloss> ill just start my own ubuntu channel
<popnfloss> and itll have blackjack and hookers
<OerHeks> !ops | popnfloss
<ubottu> popnfloss: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<zZ0O0z> wtf
<Hopland> Now... where were we... libinput is frustrating. On one hand, if you run "list-devices" it won't find event11. But if I do libinput record it seems to invoke evtest, which DOES recognize event11
<popnfloss> i saw someone saying they had this bug after the nvidia drivers updated but i have an amd card and im having it too
<blackflow> popnfloss: infact, forget the ubuntu channel! ;)
<Hopland> none of that helps me as gnome doesn't allow you to manually setup brightness controls
<blackflow> OerHeks: now now, no need for ops, for a Bender quote ;)
<popnfloss> lol channel emergency
<popnfloss> thats a bit extreme
<Hopland> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cim209> lol popnfloss !
<zZ0O0z> you call libinput via python ?
<cim209> has the gnome performance updates finally trickled down to ubuntu yet?
<Hopland> zZ0O0z: not sure about that one
<blackflow> Hopland: could it be a driver issue? any hints in dmesg?
<Hopland> if it is, I don't see anything. Only something about the xHCI host controller not responding.
<blackflow> Hopland: and you're 100% certain xev doesn't register anything?
<Hopland> ACPI Warning: _SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20180531/nsarguments-66)
<Hopland> blackflow: nothing, except media controls - which also requires the fn key
<popnfloss> weird, it didnt do it that time
<popnfloss> and all i did was enable logging
<Hopland> but if I run for instance evtest and select event11 I get input on the other fn keys
<Hopland> but libinput (besides "record") doesn't recognise, or at least list, event11
<popnfloss> a while back i wanted to disable kms so i could just start grub in my native resolution and have it stay like that and not keep blanking my monitor while booting
<popnfloss> but having nomodeset made gdm not start
<lotuspsychje> !who | popnfloss
<ubottu> popnfloss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blackflow> Hopland: and it's not perhaps a permission issue on the /dev/input/event11? it's the same as others?
<Hopland> blackflow: that might be it
<Hopland> I mean I can't run libinput as a regular user anyway.. but still
<Hopland> but when running it under sudio ("libinput list-devices |grep event11") I get nothing
<blackflow> Hopland: if it's the same as others, then it's not it
<Hopland> Pretty much..
<Hopland> I'm still confused though... does the omition of event11 in list-devices mean that it isn't registered as a proper  "input"...?
<Hopland> xinput says that id11 is the sleep button...
<Hopland> does xinput id's correlate with event devices?
<Kwan> blackflow: hmm, hadn't considered that, though it seems like the 12-digit hex support is a gdk3 thing, so I'd have though it'd work in regular gnome... https://developer.gnome.org/gdk3/stable/gdk3-RGBA-Colors.html#GdkRGBA
<TabMasher> Which filesystems within Ubuntu support file compression?
<ducasse> TabMasher: zfs and btrfs, at least
<Kwan> and 12-digit works via gconf in ubuntu 8.04 which is gnome :S
<TabMasher> ducasse: I'm actually thinking NTFS would be the best choice for archiving, the more I look.
<Hopland> event9 is apparently dedicated to screen switching
<blackflow> Kwan: are you asking about a programming interface (API) or a user interface option?
<Hopland> oh.. event9 is the rest of the keyboard
<Kwan> blackflow: via gsettings
<Kwan> so API
<blackflow> Kwan: that's user interface, not API
<blackflow> and the form is #RRGGBB
<Hopland> so event9 + event11, encompass all keys (where fn keys are mostly coming from event11), but libinput doesn't recognise event11 as an input and therefor won't register keystrokes from it
<blackflow> (AA too at the end methinks)
<blackflow> Kwan: so, like gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background primary-color "#RRGGBB"   where RRGGBB are hex components of the color, 00-FF each
<Kwan> blackflow: so how come 4-digit-hex per colour used to work?
<Kwan> gdk-rgba-parse certainly claims to support 12-digit
<blackflow> you're confusing C functions arguments with user interfaces like gsettings. might or might not be 1:1 correlated.
<blackflow> infact, in this case, a C struct even, GdkRGBA.
<Kwan> ah okay, thanks (I'm a little out of my depth here, just trying to figure out why background color setting by Fx stopped working in 18.04, and whether Fx needs to be fixed or gnome does)
<Godoshian> Hello, can i use tigervnc server without installing xfce desktop?
<Godoshian> i want to connect my home pc from office
<Kwan> Fx has been using the 12-digit hex form since gconf days, "to match gdk_color_to_string()"
<Godoshian> the host is ubuntu 18.10 the client office pc is windows 10
<blackflow> Kwan: also  https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/desktop-background.html.en
<Kwan> which continued to work for whatever reason up until at least 16.04
<Godoshian> at the moment i am connected to home with teamviewer
<blackflow> Kwan: sorry, what's Fx?
<Kwan> Firefox, sorry
<Kwan> too used to being in mozilla channels :D
<blackflow> Kwan: sounds like an XY problem, what's teh end goal you want to achieve?
<guiverc> Godoshian, https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/tigervnc-standalone-server  - I don't see XFCE/Xubuntu as a dependency?  why the XFCE question?
<Kwan> blackflow: fix setting the background color via Firefox's "Set Desktop Background" dialog
<blackflow> Kwan: so the default background color in pages rendered by Firefox that don't have associated style? which is totally not gnome related
<Kwan> at the moment it always ends up black because it's setting it as the 12 digit hex.  My first reaction was "wait, has this always been broken? (or at least since the switch to gsettings)", until I whipped out a VM and found it did work in 16.04
<Godoshian> guiverc, all the guides i found with google uses xfce4 de to connect to the ubuntu server
<Kwan> blackflow: no, if you right click on an image Firefox has a menu option that enables setting that picture as the desktop background, and controlling the position and primary color at the same time.  It even has a nice preview
<guiverc> Godoshian, I don't know 'all the guides' - but I don't see in the packages link I provided... I saw only reference to X (x11) not to XFCE
<blackflow> Kwan: so the "color name" input box?
<blackflow> That's also in the same format #RRGGBB
<blackflow> I think that's actually fully CSS compliant so you can use CSS names as well   (GNOME theming being CSS based)
<Kwan> blackflow: right, which then goes through some C++ code: https://searchfox.org/mozilla-central/rev/89414a1df52d06cfc35529afb9a5a8542a6e4270/browser/components/shell/nsGNOMEShellService.cpp#531
<blackflow> forget that. consider that a CSS setting.
<Kwan> and ends up passed to gsettings as #rrrrggggbbbb
<blackflow> #RRGGBB  in hex, or color name
<Kwan> yeah, think I'm going to have to change the C++ code
<Kwan> thanks for all the help!
<blackflow> Kwan: you're reading that comment on line 532 totally out of contextt
<Kwan> quite probably, I'm not accustomed to C(++)
<blackflow> that's a low leve represntation of color value. gsettings, and other user facing inputs take CSS based format. #RRGGBB where each is a hexadecimal number, 00-FF
<Kwan> just wondering why the existing code is the way it is and if it should be
<blackflow> maybe ask on a gnome dev list or something related. but if you want to use the UI elements to supply the color, you should use the one-byte hexadecimal components, #RRGGBB
<blackflow> there is anyway no more than 256 levels per color component (8-bit) even if the internal format is 16 bit or greater, so even if it could take a 32-bit color component input, it'd not make much sense
<Kwan> yeah, I guess Firefox should have switched to #rrggbb when it switched to gsettings
<Kwan> (maybe even before)
<justthedoctor> i have a very basic laptop running windows 10 right now, (so basic its 32gb hdd is a eMMC) when i boot from the livecd my wifi isnt detected, is there a way i can fix this?
<isomari> justthedoctor: windows????
<guiverc> justthedoctor, i'm not the person to help, but `sudo lshw -C network` will list hardware of class=network & hopefully show the chipset used by your machine, the chipset provides clues as to what is required, or at least clues to look up info on web (your release of Ubuntu may make a difference)
<justthedoctor> im trying to boot it with linux ubuntu
<justthedoctor> was trying to use the most recent
<guiverc> justthedoctor, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html.en
<OerHeks> justthedoctor, make sure fastboot is disabled
<justthedoctor> ok, thanks
<ecstoian> I have two Ubuntu 18.04 machines. On the first I have setup the same timezone as on the second, namely Europe/Bucharest, using 'timedatectl set-timezone'. Problem is that there is a difference of 1 hour between the two. On the first, where the time is correctly shown, 'timedatectl | grep zone' returns "Europe/Bucharest (EET, +0200), but on the second, where the time is incorrectly shown, 'timedatectl |
<ecstoian> grep zone' returns "Europe/Bucharest (CET, +0100). Do you have any idea why this anomaly happens on the second machine and what I can do to fix it ?
<OerHeks> EET - CET difference?
<ecstoian> OerHeks: yes, this is why I wonder why CET is set for Europe/Bucharest and not EET on the second, as it is on the first
<zZ0O0z> Hopland   I get :   Kernel:           /dev/input/event11
<ecstoian> I want to see EET on both
<Tin_man> ecstoian, on the wrong machine, are you dual booting with windows? I know this will cause problems with the time, but not sure about the actual Zone settings.
<OerHeks> ecstoian, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<ecstoian> Tin_man: both machines are virtual ones running in VirtualBox on a Windows 10 machine.
<OerHeks> sudo timedatectl set-timezone EET # probably works too
<OerHeks> hmm maybe win10 hijacks time tables
<OerHeks> that is, if windows show a different time than ubuntu https://www.howtogeek.com/323390/how-to-fix-windows-and-linux-showing-different-times-when-dual-booting/
<Tin_man> wouldn't doubt it.
<ecstoian> OerHeks: timedatectl set-timezone EET works. But then changing it back from EET to Europe/Bucharest brings be back to the problem.
<ecstoian> OerHeks: Windows doesn't show different time than Ubuntu on the first Ubuntu 18.04 VM. Only on the second Ubuntu 18.04 VM. Both are running on the same Windows 10 physical machine.
<blackflow> ecstoian: can you please pastebin the output of `timedatectl status` for both?
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lavinho> good morning
<lavinho> how to change imei tp-link broadband ?
<OerHeks> lavinho, not, imei is hard coded.
<lavinho> edit firefox but no save
<ecstoian> blackflow: First VM: https://pastebin.com/P7e4nxCq ; Second VM: https://pastebin.com/ms64W2Fb
<blackflow> ecstoian: and is /etc/timezone on BOTH   "Europe/Bucharest"?
<ecstoian> blackflow: yes, on both.
<blackflow> ecstoian: well that totally doesn't make sense, unless there's a bug in tzdata. are both systems up to date?
<blackflow> ecstoian: ah yes, one more thing. /etc/localtime --  is it on both, a symlink to /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Bucharest  ?
<whoareU> what's meaning of "nh" on this line "IP4.ROUTE[1]:  dst = 10.5.5.2/32, nh = 0.0.0.0, mt = 101"
<ecstoian> blackflow: yes, both are updated to the latest packages. And both have tzdata 2018i-0ubuntu0.18.04, as 'dpkg -i | grep tzdata' shows.
<blackflow> ecstoian: and /etc/localtime?
<xenonum> Is this ubuntu support channel/
<blackflow> whoareU: where's that line from? what's the context
<blackflow> xenonum: yup.
<whoareU> from command " nmcli device show
<ecstoian> blackflow: first one points to /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Bucharest, and second one to ../usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Bucharest. I don't know where this difference comes from.
<ecstoian> I'm tried removing the symlink for the second, and create it as it is on the first, but to no avail.
<OerHeks>  NH: the "default" next-hop for the route.
<ecstoian> *I've
<blackflow> ecstoian: so now both are symlinks to full paths, and timedatectl still shows CET instead of EET on one machine?
<whoareU> OerHeks: what's meaning of 'dst' ,
<ayekat> 'destination'
<ecstoian> blackflow: yes.
<ayekat> whoareU: I interpret it as: "if a packet's destination matches 10.5.5.2/32, send it to 0.0.0.0"
<whoareU> oh, i see , thanks
<blackflow> ecstoian: perhaps just reboot the VM and it'll fix itself, the one that shows CET for that tz. Bucharest is in EET.
<ayekat> whoareU: I might be wrong, though (I don't use networkmanager), so the `ip route` output might tell more
<blackflow> ecstoian: no idea what else could be the problme. /etc/localtime is the defacto definition of the machines local time and it should be a symlink to the tz file named in /etc/timezone
<blackflow> (technically it needn't be a symlink, but that's the recommended pattern nowadays)
<bern_> hi
<bern_> anyone here
<bern_> can assist me
<bern_> 100% newbee
<bern_> for linux ubuntu
<bern_> please T_T
<ecstoian> blackflow: same thing after reboot.
<OerHeks> bern_, easy on the enter, thanks
<ecstoian> pretty weird
<BluesKaj> bern_, just ask your question
<bern_> ahm
<bern_> how to install
<bern_> rosa image writer?
<bern_> because i wanted to delete the iso file on my usb
<bern_> and use it in the future
<blackflow> ecstoian: how about if you forced it? Like   timedatectl set-timezone EET   ;  timedatectl set-timezone Europe/Bucharest     ?
<bern_> I just 100 fully installed ubuntu on my sony vaiio
<blackflow> !enter | bern_
<ubottu> bern_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<OerHeks> bern_, don't use enter like that.. again
<bern_> I do appologize
<OerHeks> why installing rosa stuff, outside our repos, as you can simply delete an USB with disks tool?
<bern_> yes
<bern_> how to use a disk tool ?
<BluesKaj> bern_, try Rufus if you're on windows
<bern_> @blueska This is already a 100% full installed desktop ubuntu not a dual boot sorry I don't know rufus
<ayekat> uhm... there's plenty of tools on linux (and ubuntu) to erase data on a USB drive - simplest probably being `cat` and `dd`, but also graphical ones (at least for just reformatting)
<sorin-mihai> i have a bunch of machines running libvirtd, i connect to libvirt over ssh with virt-manager, everything seems fine, but when i try to use the keyboard in the VM it doesn't work. i tried only in new VMs after booting the classic server install iso, which is the one i actually need. i guess it has something to do with spice being used. but need some hints to work around, if anyone has encountered this kind of issue or read about it somehow
<mattfly> hi, im the guy with hibernation problems... again
<ayekat> gparted, for instance
<mattfly> after i upgraded to ubuntu 18.04.2 hibernation hangs on s2disk saving to disk, but it worked before perfectly. I only have this problem after some random usage time, right after i boot hibernation is working fine,  I tried enabling deeper logging (debug no_console_suspend systemd.log_level=info) but i see nothing else during the hibernation process than "s2disk saving image to disk" and it hangs at a random percentage
<whoareU> ／close
<blackflow> please note this tiny little detail in the original request:     wanted to delete the ISO file on usb .... and use it in the future.    so essentially,   a dd copy of the USB stick.
<mattfly>  it was working perfectly on 18.04.1
<OerHeks> blackflow, i read it as formatting that usb
<blackflow> well I suppose the OP should be more clear on this, let's ask.
<blackflow> bern_: do you want to only DELETE the USB stick, or PRESERVE it as a disk image, for later?
<sorin-mihai> delete the iso if the iso is not there, means nothing. the iso can be downloaded again, no need to dd. since it's a desktop install, get some gui to do that. the question leads me to think it would be easier for the OP
<sorin-mihai> s/gui/GUI\ tool/
<blackflow> sorin-mihai: you're assuming too much about the contents of that USB
<blackflow> I'll point again at the follow up "and use it in the future" posted by the OP. they need to clarify what they mean. use the stick in the future for something else, or its current layout, as a disk image.
<enigma1945> help
<enigma1945> sory
<blackflow> !ask | enigma1945
<ubottu> enigma1945: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mattfly> is there a way to downgrade to 18.04.1 ?
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: downgrading things is not the ubuntu way
<blackflow> and apt/dpkg don't support it. and why would you want to.
<sorin-mihai> yeah, but still. since the OP also said 'i just installed', i guess it was about the install iso on the usb. there's no iso actually on that usb to be reused, but the usb can be reused if emptied. just open Files and see if there is any data on that usb.
<sorin-mihai> blackflow, ^
<ecstoian> blackflow: I get a weird error when trying to run that command from the console - running it from SSH shows no error. The weird error is: Failed to set time zone: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files
<blackflow> sorin-mihai: I don't wanna speculate and I'd like the OP to be precise :)
<blackflow> ecstoian: ah, you need to sudo that
<OerHeks> mattfly, no, you might get your hands on a 18.04.1 iso, but then you should not update.. which is funny, and leaves your system vulnerable
<blackflow> stupid polkit barfs that error when it really means "U HAZ NO PERMISSION!"  :)
<mattfly> then tell me how to at least find the problem lotuspsychje
<ecstoian> blackflow: oh, sorry
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: lets assume different kernels influence your hibernation right?
<ecstoian> don't know how I didn't see I was not root
<mattfly> is just my desktop and i want to be able to hibernate
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: so, test out with !mainline perhaps?
<enigma1945> I have written the help command incorrectly, so I'm sorry
<blackflow> ecstoian: enable command prompt colorization in your ~/.bashrc   both for your user and root, change root's color to red
<mattfly> how can i see what kernel was i using days ago?
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: maybe do a few kernel boot tests first, see if what we presume is correct
<bern_> how can I play android games in ubuntu?
<sorin-mihai> mattfly, "last"
<lotuspsychje> bern_: virtualbox androidx86
<sorin-mihai> mattfly, and check for the 'reboot' lines
<bern_> where can I find it?
<enigma1945> how are we writing when we answer someone. Is there a special sign?
<ecstoian> blackflow: problem still remains. timedatectl still shows CET
<CoolerZ> hey
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | bern_ here
<ubottu> bern_ here: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.18-dfsg-2~ubuntu18.04.3 (bionic), package size 16635 kB, installed size 77065 kB
<blackflow> ecstoian: try setting some other tz that's also EET, like     timedatectl set-timezone Europe/Helsinki
<CoolerZ> is anyone able to get virtual box to work properly?
<sorin-mihai> ecstoian, did you use sudo?
<OerHeks> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/run-android-apps-games-linux/ >> snap install --classic anbox-installer && anbox-installer
<CoolerZ> I am getting an error saying kernel driver not installed
<OerHeks> no guarantee all android stuff works
<hansh> got an old Lenovo ThinkPad SL300 from 2008, Core 2 Duo P8600 and 2 GB ram running 18.04-LTS... hasn't been started in a while, and now "automatic daily updates" has been using 100% cpu of 1 core for like 30 minutes..
<bern_> ahm is that a website or something?
<OerHeks> CoolerZ, how did you install vbox?
<lotuspsychje> hansh: lubuntu, xubuntu to the rescue
<bern_> yeah how to install vbox
<ayekat> enigma1945: just write their name (called "tagging" or "highlighting"), and the corresponding user's IRC client will usually notify them accordingly
<lotuspsychje> bern_: sudo apt install virtualbox
<mattfly> well i think i was on 4.15-45 and now im on 4.15-46
<ayekat> enigma1945: <- like this
<blackflow> bern_: you're asking questions all over the place. perhaps concentrate on one problem/task at a time.
<mattfly> can you guys confirm 46 came with 18.04.2?
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: reboot, boot a previous kernel and check if you can reproduce
<naokumin> hello all im just starting a python book and i was wondering a good place within the directory structure of ubuntu to make a folder to store my practice scripts i was thinking /tmp/pythonpractice-does tmp get deleted every reboot
<CoolerZ> https://pastebin.com/raw/waFL1bSr
<blackflow> naokumin: somewhere in your home
<CoolerZ> OerHeks, yeah
<naokumin> thanks ill go with home then
<bern_> oh ok sorry I guess I need to read first the Documentation for Vbox instead I'm afraid of crashing all my system but if some persistent happen went wrong what should I do?
<CoolerZ> I am trying to run a virtual windows 10 guest os
<naokumin> lol that could of been annoying
<blackflow> naokumin: well that's the only place you have normal access permissions as your user (aside from /tmp but that's not persistent).
<OerHeks> CoolerZ, that error gives the solution too
<lotuspsychje> bern_: live dangerous, try something on your system
<naokumin> what do you mean normal bro
<CoolerZ> OerHeks, nope
<naokumin> i thought i had to use chmod on my scripts
<naokumin> 755
<OerHeks> naokumin, a custom folder would be /opt/
<CoolerZ> OerHeks, the "solution" produces a lot more errors
<naokumin> after i made the files, before i ran them
<OerHeks> CoolerZ, again: how did you install vbox?
<CoolerZ> I installed from the software store
<CoolerZ> ubuntu 18.04 software store
<OerHeks> CoolerZ, maybe your machine/cpu has no VT-x for virtual stuff
<blackflow> naokumin: your $HOME is where your user can create files without having to invoke root privileges.  and don't call me "bro"
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 | mattfly
<ubottu> mattfly: linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.16.66 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: pastebin those errors please
<naokumin> CoolerZ, there may be two versions there in the store, in past i had problems with vlc when i used snap instead of another choice
<naokumin> on my rig
<leftyfb> naokumin: that's not the issue
<naokumin> soz
<naokumin> okay cuz
<naokumin> thanks for the advice
<naokumin> sorry to offend i call everyone (but you now) bro
<blackflow> naokumin: yeah don't do that. :) you don't know who is what online. don't assume.
<CoolerZ> https://pastebin.com/raw/byUsBXzS
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, ^
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: ok, please read what it says
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, dmesg gives a lot of stuff
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: dmesg -T|tail -n20
<CoolerZ> there are some red message like this [ 4041.696336] wlp3s0: failed to remove key (0, 2c:31:24:c7:38:ed) from hardware (-110)
<enigma1945> <- ayekat thanks
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: to pastebin
<burakcank> Hi, I need help on something. Say that I have a vm on aws and want to install sqlite. I am not really comfortable with sql queries so I want to create my table and schema via a sql manager like phpliteadmin which requires a gui. According to you opinion what would be your preferred method for me, should I learn sql better and use the terminal for t
<burakcank> his or can I just install xorg on the server and access it through the cmd ?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: wlp2s0 is you wifi, unrelated
<ayekat> enigma1945: np - but no need for the `<-` there ^^
<ayekat> enigma1945: I mean - just look at how the others are doing it...
<leftyfb> !ot | burakcank
<ubottu> burakcank: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/raw/YFTS7D09
<leftyfb> burakcank: your question is offtopic here. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<burakcank> I meant I have an ubuntu vm actually.
<enigma1945> ayekat: is it enough to just write the name of the person
<ayekat> enigma1945: yes
<EverFreenode> znc
<EverFreenode> Ciao a tutti :)))
<lotuspsychje> !it | EverFreenode
<ubottu> EverFreenode: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blackflow> burakcank: learn SQL. due to L in SQL, it's rather hard not to.
<enigma1945> ayekat: thanks
<leftyfb> burakcank: your question is offtopic here. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CoolerZ> all of that seems wifi related
<naokumin> ciao
<CoolerZ> I don't know what you are looking for in dmesg's output
<burakcank> leftyfb: alright.
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: what version of ubuntu?
<webby_web> is this shuttleworth guy still a billionaire ?
<leftyfb> !ot | webby_web
<ubottu> webby_web: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CoolerZ> 18.04
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-headers-generic-hwe-18.04 --reinstall
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: then reboot and try to reinstall virtualbox
<ecstoian> blackflow: I have found the problem. Reinstalling tzdata solved it. Problem is related to the contents of the file itself: /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Bucharest
<blackflow> ecstoian: ah, did want to suggest you ran md5sums on the file, that was the only other unexplored possibility, corrupt file
<berg__> test
<blackflow> ecstoian: in fact, that's also part of why I asked you tried another EET tz. glad you found it.
<ecstoian> tail -1 /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Bucharest shows CET-1CEST[etc] on another machine (14.04 this time) where same problem is found
<ecstoian> I wonder how it got corrupted, though.
<blackflow> ecstoian: is that VM upgraded from 16.04 and/or 14.04  over time?
<ecstoian> no, it was cleanly installed
<symfony_army1> hi guys: could someone please tell me how i can change a variable value in php.ini e.g. upload_max_filesize via terminal not via editor? thanks
<ecstoian> I have compiled an old version of PHP (5.2.17) on it; maybe the 'make install' of PHP overwrote it ?
<blackflow> symfony_army1: with `sed` for example
<cuma> I don't hear the sounds on the computer
<blackflow> ecstoian: quite possibly. you could check for other file corruption with debsums. you definitely do not want to do that ... install random stuff into system directories, outside of a package manager.
<blackflow> ecstoian: chroots and containers were invented for that.
<symfony_army1> @blackflow: thanks let me search for it
<dimst23> symfony_army1: sed is you friend in such cases. Execute: sed -i 's/upload_max_filesize=64M/upload_max_filesize=128M/g' php.ini
<cuma> Where should I look for the commands I need to use to solve the sound problem
<blackflow> symfony_army1: use the suffix for -i to make a backup, just in case
<blackflow> (and make that into a habit with sed)
<cuma> Is there just a list of audio related commands
<BluesKaj> cuma, start with alsamixer in the terminal , the scroll to the right and find automute and disable if neede , make sure you volume ctrls are over 80%
<dimst23> blackflow: You are right about the suffix, i forgot to mention it
<cuma> Previously, they tried to help here to solve the sound problem. I want to open a title in the Help section. I need to write known commands about sound. Can you help with this?
<BluesKaj> cuma, first read my post above
<lavinho> how to remove read only pendrive ?
<OerHeks> lavinho, all iso's are read-only
<lavinho> deive usb storage
<pragmaticenigma> lavinho: "umount <path_to_mount>" where <path_to_mount> is likely /media/{user}/{name_of_pendrive}
<OerHeks> just format that usb, and you can write as you requested
<lavinho> no understand
<pragmaticenigma> lavinho: what aren't you understanding?
<lavinho> command
<yasumi2136> hello, i use Dolphin from PPA repositories written in documentation, but in controller config, Dolphin doesn't see x360 controller connected by xpad. i precise pad works with Retroarch for example. in Device, all i can see is "All devices" and "XInput2/0/Virtual Core Pointer"
<cuma> BluesKa "dummy output", is it normal?
<BluesKaj> cuma no
<osiak> j
<cuma> the main problem is this "dummy output"
<BluesKaj> cuma, did you open alsamixer? it lists your audio chip in the upper left
<cuma> Realtek ALC662 rev3
<cuma> HDA Intel MID, Realtek ALC662 rev3
<pragmaticenigma> lavinho: To help us, help you, you will need to respond with more than a few words. Single word responses are very difficult for anyone else to what you are replying or referring to.
<BluesKaj> yes,  cuma  now navigate to the right and make sure automute is disabled
<jacksonwang> google
<leftyfb> !support | jacksonwang
<ubottu> jacksonwang: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> cuma, navigate wth the arrow keys < > and up/down for volume and enable/disable
<EverFreenode> Ciao belli
<lotuspsychje> !it | EverFreenode
<ubottu> EverFreenode: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, hey
<CoolerZ> so what was the problem?
<jacksonwang> my ping
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: you're going to need to provide more context than that
<leftyfb> jacksonwang: can we help you with something?
<Zed`> I have been unable to get xrdp to run on Ubuntu 18 - Any tips to share? The RDP client connects but then eventually times out before rendering the display.
<Zed`> oh and good morning :)
<leftyfb> Zed`: there is no such thing as "Ubuntu 18"
<jacksonwang> i can not use google?can you help me?
<leftyfb> jacksonwang: trolling is offtopic here. Feel free to join #freenode
<Zed`> been at google for two days if you guys don't want to help then you don't have to say anything
<leftyfb> Zed`: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Zed`> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<leftyfb> Zed`: do you need RDP specifically or will VNC be adequate?
<Zed`> its for a VIP and he perfers RDP
<Zed`> but I was also having trouble with tightvnc
<BluesKaj> jacksonwang, is your issue ubuntu related?
<leftyfb> Zed`: for VNC, try x11vnc. Then run x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<leftyfb> Zed`: sorry, but I don't have any experience with setting up an RDP server on linux.
<leftyfb> Zed`: others here might though
<Zed`> leftyfb: thanks for the help - appreciated
<Zed`> looks like xrdp has not been developed in a couple years and it is broke on 18
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xrdp/+bug/1811122 Zed`
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811122 in xrdp (Ubuntu) "Cannot use xrdp to login to sesman-Xvnc after 0.6.1-2ubuntu0.1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<leftyfb> Zed`: there is no such thing as "Ubuntu 18"
<Zed`> ah what is it called? I am a FreeBSD snob heh
<webby_web> its called: "pre-Manjaro distro"
<ioria> Zed`,  check the workaround in #3 and #21
<Zed`> ioria: thanks reading now - don't think I had seen this
<webby_web> Ubu-18 is called: "pre-Manjaro distro"
<Zed`> ah
<leftyfb> webby_web: trolling is offtopic here. Try #freenode
<OerHeks> webby_web,no it is not
<leftyfb> Zed`: There is Ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10. It makes a difference when supporting
<Zed`> got it
<mattfly> is this good: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1819915 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1819915 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "s2disk freezes at saving image to disk (hibernation)" [Undecided,New]
<leftyfb> mattfly: bugs aren't generally good
<mattfly> i reported that, is that well reported i mean :P
<leftyfb> mattfly: looks like a bug report to me. I'm sure if more info is needed someone will ask you for it in the bug
<AEL-H> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, I was installing ubuntu 18 LTS but accidentally selected wrong drive.. a few seconds later I cancelled the installation but the partition table is mangled. Originally it was just a drive with NTFS.. Does anyone know how I could approach recovering the files?
<leftyfb> AEL-H: unlikely
<AEL-H> why is it unlikely
<leftyfb> because you repartitioned, reformatted and started writing files to the drive
<AEL-H> it was a 1TB drive and i cancelled the installation very quickly
<ryuo> AEL-H: doesn't matter. the partition table is located near the start of the drive. within the first 128K or so.
<leftyfb> not to mention reformatting and writing files
<AEL-H> i tried using testdisk, it recognised there used to be an ntfs partition but said it could not be recovered
<ryuo> AEL-H: If it was GPT, you might be able to salvage the backup table.
<bern_> why my cmos utility is different is anyway to update it ?
<lordcirth> bern_, what cmos utility?
<AEL-H> ah it was just a storage drive, gpt is for booting right?
<leftyfb> bern_: cmos utility?
<lordcirth> AEL-H, gpt is just the newer way of formatting drives.
<leftyfb> gpt is a type of partition table
<lordcirth> ^
<AEL-H> how would one start salvaging the backup table?
<ryuo> AEL-H: ... it's likely not a possibility.
<ryuo> AEL-H: it would have required the drive to have it in the first place. most drives < 2 TB use MS DOS labels which have no backup.
<AEL-H> i had some success using a tool called photorec
<AEL-H> it seemed to assume files were on an ntfs filesystem and  just recover whatever it could find
<leftyfb> photorec = testdisk
<AEL-H> i checked some of the files, they were perfectly fine
<AEL-H> hmm.. well in that case do you think i could use testdisk to just fix the partition table
<ryuo> AEL-H: unlikely... you'd need to recreate the exact sector map as the old one...
<ramsub07> Hi, I installed spotify from snap on Ubuntu 16.04, but I am not able to see spotify amongst "search your computer" tab. But I am able to open it from terminal, by typing "spotify"
<leftyfb> AEL-H: there's no fixing the partition table. You can try to rebuild it using the exact sector count you had before ... if you have that information
<ryuo> though, if it was a windows data drive of one partition, it was likely partitioned to start at sector 2048 and the rest of the drive given to that partition.
<AEL-H> that could work
<AEL-H> i think it was formatted ntfs on windows
<ryuo> how it was formatted is irrelevant here. this is just about what portion of the disk was allocated to it.
<lordcirth> Yeah, so you could try creating the partition exactly where it was before, and then you might be able to get something out of the filesystem?
<ryuo> possibly. it depends, but "only a few seconds" is long enough to do some serious damage.
<lordcirth> ##windows might be of more help for NTFS
<AEL-H> so i have cloned the drive using ddrescue
<AEL-H> no bad blocks or anything and i have a copy
<lordcirth> That's good. You can loop mount the image and try adding the partition
<ryuo> badblocks is only about physically bad sectors. this is a case of accidental data erasure.
<AEL-H> is there any any additional risk of me testing different partitions?
<AEL-H> (that it could have been)
<lordcirth> AEL-H, not if you still have a good copy around
<mustmodify> I like the way grep highlights things. But sometimes I don't want to filter, I just want to highlight. Is there a tool I can pipe to and JUST get a regex highlighted?
<mustmodify> cat file | highlight "some[^w]"
<blackflow> mustmodify: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/981601/colorized-grep-viewing-the-entire-file-with-highlighted-matches
<mustmodify> Hunh.
<mustmodify> Thanks. I think it would be more unix-y to have a separate command, but that's very useful, thanks.
<blackflow> mustmodify: it is very unixy. grep is one tool that does its job well.
<lordcirth> mustmodify, the 'less' command there seems good too.
<mustmodify> I totally dig grep.
<mustmodify> dig. ha ha.
<lordcirth> mustmodify, you could just make an alias or bash function to shorten it
<mustmodify> I love grep.
<mustmodify> I was thinking that.
<mustmodify> lordcirth: I was thinking that.
<mustmodify> I like sed, but I start to think, "Maybe one tool shouldn't do it all... interface is so large.
<AEL-H> ryuo, leftyfb, lordcirth : The output from testdisk.log is here --  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pHN3vRkSTV/
<blackflow> mustmodify: alternatively you can open the file in vim and search a phrase. vim by default highlights all the searches. might be possible to do taht even with vim as pager
<AEL-H> The information where it says " HPFS - NTFS and then some numbers
<AEL-H> could I use this? or is that bogus
<mustmodify> Right. Well, `cat` isn't likely the source...
<mustmodify> anyway, good stuff. Thanks.
<bern_> A window pop up on my newly installed ubuntu software update and there is a list of downloadable from the internet and the option is revert and close what do i need to do with this stuff?
<Ljod> hi im using ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso but im not getting any options to start advanced installation according to  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-from-cd.html.en , and i dont even get to choose language as in step 3. the installation just continues after i select "dont setup network right now". what gives?
<ph88> just for curiousity .. what happens when you uninstall all packages of the system .. what are you left with ?
<OerHeks> ph88, let us know?
<blackflow> ph88: in theory nothing. in practice you can't get there.
<ph88> i wont try :P
<leftyfb> ph88: a broken system. Beyond that, have fun
<ph88> maybe in a VM some time
<lotuspsychje> Ljod: join #ubuntu-server please
<Ljod> ok
<bern_> A window pop up on my newly installed ubuntu software update and there is a list of downloadable from the internet and the option is revert and close what do i need to do with this stuff?
<lotuspsychje> bern_: can you make a picture of it and uplaod to imgur.com?
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | bern_: If you can, please provide us with a screenshot
<ubottu> bern_: If you can, please provide us with a screenshot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<OerHeks> bern_, just hit update
<ph88> if two repo's have the same package how does apt decide which repo to take ?
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: That wasn't one of the options that bern_ said was on screen
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: They don't have the same package
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma, he enabled universe or something, i guess, reload lists
<tgm4883> ph88: Unless you've set priority on the repos, the higher version one gets installed
<ph88> oki
<goksu> Hi everyone. I have an issue with mounting a dd file from an external drive. whatever I do I cannot get it to mount. says "could not determine real path of the device: no such file or directory". but the path and folder is there.
<goksu> Anyone happened to experience this issue before?
<leftyfb> goksu: if the image of a drive or a partition?
<goksu> leftyfb: it is an image of a drive.
<leftyfb> goksu: then how do you expect it to know which partition to mount?
<leftyfb> goksu: you can use losetup to create the loop devices to mount the individual partitions
<tomreyn> kpartx if it contains a partition table
<rypervenche> goksu: Try: losetup -P /path/to/image.
<goksu> letfyfb: there lies the problem. losetup gives me no such device or directory.
<rypervenche> goksu: Use tab autocomplete to verify that you are not messing up the path.
<rypervenche> goksu: From there, you can then see /dev/loop0p1 or something of that nature in /dev
<leftyfb> goksu: what does this tell you:  file <driveimage>
<goksu> sudo file drive.dd tells me drive.dd: data
<leftyfb> you shouldn't need sudo
<goksu> I need to read all you have written.
<goksu> yep without sudo gives the same result.
<tomreyn> goksu: which ubuntu version and kernel version are you running there?
<vlt> You can use "offset" with mount.
<goksu> the latest ubuntu version. updated just a moment ago.
<goksu> for offset
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline
<assertionerror> Hi everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 18.10 and my installation of gnome-software package is currently misbehaving. When I try to search anything it just searches forever never showing any hits. If I select update a similar behavior: it just shows that little circle and nothing else. Did anyone else experience a similar behavior?
<goksu> ubuntu 18.10 linux version 4.18.0-16-generic
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: is your system up to date?
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: Yes. And it has been misbehaving for a long time. It could be an interaction with flatpak or snap, but I'm unsure how to troubleshoot it.
<rypervenche> goksu: How did you create said image file?
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: could you launch gnome software from a terminal, maybe we can see usefull errors
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: The main screen shows up. But if I try clicking on any app it just shows that endless search circle again.
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: maybe also a: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: Running it from the terminal shows no error messages. Let me try the syslog trick.
<goksu> rypervenche: I used this command. sudo ddrescue -d -A -i3352 -O -n -r 0 /dev/sdc drive.dd mapfile.log
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: Nothing is printed on syslog either.
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: try to do some stuff in gnome-software now
<mmkumr_> After restarting my pc network-manager works fine but when I am disconnecting the device connected to my wifi. Network-manager show `devices not ready`. For details here the network-manager log:- 'https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6zmKcXkDH/'. Every time I have to restart my network-manager. I am using Ubuntu 18.04.2 with i3 window manager.
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: categorys work?
<tomreyn> goksu: and -i3352 pointed to what?
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: your gnome-software version is 3.30.2 ?
<goksu> tomreyn: oh I initially did not use -i3352. when restarting the command, I used it to start it where it left off.
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje:  pressing categories loads up a screen with placeholders, but nothing in it (each tile with "..." in it).  Pressing any function displays nothing on syslog.
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: Yes, it is!
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: close software & re-open while your tail runs please?
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: I've been doing that.  Here's the log: https://pastebin.com/iqZXjT0x The only info non-shell related is: Mar 13 11:18:49 buck code.desktop[2287]: #033[90m[main 2019-03-13T15:18:49.966Z]#033[0m update#setState idle
<tomreyn> goksu: was the partition table extracted fineby dd_rescue, though? if the source device is still readable you could try this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/270232/telling-ddrescue-to-verify-read-data
<goksu> yes always used ddrescue.
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: did this work faster before?
<goksu> what IRC client are you using? can I have the last question again? accidentally closed the window. :(
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: at some point in time gnome-software worked. Now it just doesn't --- neither fast nor slow. Is that what you're asking?
<ioria> assertionerror, close gnome-software; killall gnome-software ; sudo apt update  and reopen
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: yes, can you recall wich time things went wrong? after update? after installing a package? a snap?
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje:  -_- killall did the trick :-/
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: did apt update?
<sruli> how can i have multiple instances of "pass" i have different sets of passes that i want to use different keys for and store in different locations
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: thanks! I guess the way to fix this weird behavior is to killall. No updates, no.
<assertionerror> lotuspsychje: and unfortunately, I can't find a pattern to this behavior.
<blackflow> !details | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> assertionerror: tnx to ioria
<King_TJ> Hi all.  I have a question ....  Is it possible to set up Ubuntu so iSCSI keeps trying to reconnect to a target (NAS) after Linux has fully booted up?
<sruli> blackflow: I am referring  to the cli application "pass" to store passwords. I want to be able to have multiple different sets of passwords each in its own store encrypted with different keys and the stores i want in different locations so the trees of the store have nothing from the other store, hope i explained it well, if not please let me know
<King_TJ> We occasionally have to reboot our Synology for firmware updates and such - and would be nice if that didn't also require restarting our Linux box running Code42 for our backups, which attaches to it via iSCSI at boot time.
<lordcirth> King_TJ, you should be able to do this with some systemd mount options
<lordcirth> Not sure if iSCSI is different than filesystem mounting
<blackflow> sruli: ah I see. sorry, I'm not familiar with that tool. keepassxc is my password manager of choice.
<King_TJ> lordcirth: That's what I wondered about....  The iSCSI initiator requires a special command to attach to the target device and it lets you make the device "persistent" across reboots. But couldn't find anything about making it keep trying to re-attach to a disconnected device, say every 15 or 30 seconds, when it's not found AFTER a reboot.
<lordcirth> Ah, apparently iscsi isn't handled in fstab
<lordcirth> King_TJ, you are using open-iscsi  ?
<lordcirth> King_TJ, well, if all else fails, cron :P
<King_TJ> I'd have to check to be sure, actually -- but it's whatever came with our Ubuntu Linux distro we installed on our Code42 storage servers.
<goksu> Could not get this to mount. I am going back to reading manuals. Thanks for the help. The commands suggested show that I am on the right path.
<King_TJ> I considered a cron task, but wondered if that was ill advised for any reason, such as it possibly hanging the system for a few seconds when it can't find a target?
<lordcirth> King_TJ, It seems that open-iSCSI has some retry options: https://github.com/open-iscsi/open-iscsi/blob/master/README
<sruli> yhey
<lordcirth> King_TJ, retrying in its settings might result in IO blocking instead of immediately returning EIO
<lordcirth> King_TJ, just curious, what's your use case? I've never needed iscsi
<lordcirth> We don't really use SANs anymore
<King_TJ> Yeah... I mean, the Code42 server is essentially useless without the NAS storage attached to it, so I'd prefer it just keeps trying to connect to the thing.  Yet, I also don't want to get it in a state where if the NAS is actually offline for a valid reason, you can barely even remote in to the Linux box to shut it down or work on it.
<King_TJ> The use case?  I guess basically, it's that we can't fit enough drive storage in the mini tower PC that runs the Linux backup server... so we have a big Synology NAS that we let Linux attach to and manage as though it's one big drive to save all the user backups on.
<lordcirth> King_TJ, right, I just meant, why iscsi instead of, say, NFS?
<lordcirth> Well, tinker with retries on a dev system, and if you can't get it working, try a cron job
<eater9> Hi - I have audio output via a Thunderbolt dock from my laptop, but sometimes after I resume the laptop from suspend, the audio is weirdly muffled and all the high frequencies are gone. Any idea how to troubleshoot that? The dock audio works flawlessly with Windows.
<King_TJ> Yeah, I'll play with it some more....  Reason to do iSCSI vs NFS is probably just to keep it simple from perspective of letting Linux use the NAS as raw storage, as it sees fit, vs. having to configure the disk pool on the NAS side and share it out w/correct permissions and such.  Maybe that's not the best method?
<pragmaticenigma> eater9: suggestion is not to suspend when laptop is docked... have you tried unplugging and replugging in the dock after suspend?
<eater9> pragmaticenigma: yes, unplug and replug fixes it, but then I always have to reconfigure my monitors
<eater9> I try to undock almost never
<pragmaticenigma> eater9: suspend is not a feature that has seen widespread stable support. Different laptop manufactures choose different power state support which leads to odd behaviors when resuming. Is there a specific reason you are suspending the machine? Are there issues if you power off and back on later?
<tgm4883> eater9: what laptop
<goksu> ok so a sudo fdisk -l -b 512 drive.dd gives me 512 bytes. then mmls drive.dd -b 512 gives me "cannot determine partition type". aha! losetup gives me something.
<eater9> It's a Thinkpad x1 carbon gen 5. I suspend it so that it's not running and glowing all night, just like I've always closed all my laptops
<hailhydra> Im trying to compile a C++ program wth Boost 1.65 on Ubuntu 18. However my cmake file never finds Boost 1.65. Can someone help me?
<nacc> hailhydra: you want a programming channel, specific to the language you are using, i expect.
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: This is not a development channel, please find a channel specific to the application you are compiling or ask for help in a software development channel. If you need help finding a channel, see !alis
<anibic> Hi, my fresh installation of 18.10 64 bit is often logging out. Has anyone faced this problem ??? all necessary updates are taken
<hailhydra> well #C++ and #C++-general pushed me over here
<hailhydra> so now I'm your problem
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: Commentary like that will get you no where.
<OerHeks> !info boost-defaults
<lotuspsychje> anibic: your system logs out by itself?
<ubottu> Package boost-defaults does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: And you have been told.. many times, this channel does not provide assistance with building applications from source. You are on your own to find the correct place to seek out help. Most often the best source is from the author(s) of the source code.
<OerHeks> !info libboost-all-dev
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL) (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.65.1.0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<OerHeks> there you go
<hailhydra> pragmaticenigma: many?
<hailhydra> I just got here
<anibic> Yes. I faced it 3 times when I was minimizing a window.
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: I have seen you here before, and been told the same thing by myself and others
<OerHeks> hailhydra, this is not support for building packages, actually
<lotuspsychje> anibic: are your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<hailhydra> I haven't been here in years
<hailhydra> Im usually in #django
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: Please move on, this is not a discussion channel either
<anibic> I didn't install any graphics driver on my own. I am running a discreet graphics card MSI N560Ti Twin Frozr.
<OerHeks> haail so you got answered in ##linux too lolz
<tgm4883> hailhydra: did you install the package that OerHeks suggested?
<OerHeks> hailhydra, ^
<lotuspsychje> anibic: could you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video
<OerHeks> hailhydra, but if you install a tarrball, your are on your own
<eater9> Is there a way to simulate an unplug-and-replug of the audio, I wonder? I tried unbinding and rebinding the driver but that doesn't fix the distortion.
<hailhydra> OerHeks: yes I installed libboost-all-dev from apt
<anibic> How to do that. What screenshot are you asking about ?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | anibic
<ubottu> anibic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<goksu> ok so on losetup I have /dev/loop0 size limit 0 offset 0 autoclear 0 RO 0 backfile pointing to drive.dd DIO 0 LOG-SEC 512 Are there not too many zeros in here? next step should be to mount the partition. but I understand it is not there?
<leftyfb> goksu: losetup should give you loop0p1 (for partition1) for mounting. Also, verify that it's using loop0 and not some other number
<anibic> OK, now I know about how to send a screenshot. However what screenshot you are asking about ??? The log-out happens so fast and when I log-in for a moment Ithe screen in dotted with small squares..
<goksu> sudo mount -t ntfs -o r,force,loop,offset=0 /dev/loop0 mnt tells me there is not valid NTFS. asks if wrong device and whole disk instead of partition?
<EriC^> goksu: try 'sudo partprobe /dev/loop0' to get partitions, if any exist
<lotuspsychje> anibic: i dont need a screenshot, i would like to know if your graphics driver is loaded
<ZEEX> #
<anibic> I see.
<lotuspsychje> anibic: open a terminal and type: sudo lshw -C video
<goksu> partprobe returns empty.
<pragmaticenigma> eater9: If it was me, I'd create a script the reconfigures your displays using xrandr... that can be manually run or you might find a way to trigger it on wake/redock. My best guess is that the command repower the audio chipset in the dock isn't fully received and some component is still in a sleep state
<anibic> ok wait
<EriC^> goksu: then there's no partitions, how did you create this disk file?
<pragmaticenigma> eater9: but unplugging and replugging the docking station will wear out the USB jack... it might be a stop gap for now
<leftyfb> goksu: loop=$(sudo losetup -f) ; echo $loop; sudo losetup -P drive.dd
<tgm4883> eater9: FWIW, you shouldn't have to reconfigure your monitors after plugging into your dock. I'm attempting to reproduce your issue here on my X1C6 but have been unable to
<EriC^> goksu: did you check lsblk after partprobe cause the command will not return anything
<lotuspsychje> anibic: at bottom you should see driver=
<goksu> leftyfb I only get one line reading loop0. there is no loop0p1. so it is so corrupted that it cant see the partitions.
<hdd_> join #ros
<leftyfb> goksu: correct
<anibic> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<anibic> plz wait
<tgm4883> eater9: what are you playing audio through?
<pragmaticenigma> eater9: you might also want to check the sound settings and make sure the audio didn't get redirected to the laptop speakers
<unmateble> SSAD
<goksu> hmm allright. learned a ton of stuff yet again. I need to redo this exercise with a smaller running disk to see it working. the drive is too far gone to work.
<leftyfb> unmateble: can we help you with something?
<unmateble> i am an dinosaurs not like you
<anibic> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DJVvXCtRsT/
<unmateble> ok
<leftyfb> unmateble: This is a support channel. Feel free to go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting. Or #freenode for trolling
<unmateble> can you help me
<lotuspsychje> anibic: you use 2 graphics cards in 1 system?
<leftyfb> unmateble: not until you detail what issue you have with ubuntu
<unmateble> yes ia'm
<unmateble> sorry
<anibic> Nope, Radeon 3000 is my onboard gfx
<tgm4883> eater9: also, you mentioned reloading the audio drivers didn't help. Did you try restarting PA?
<unmateble> i'm not andestud
<unmateble> what's your computer
<pragmaticenigma> unmateble: Please understand this is not a chatting channel. It is preferred that you ask your question directly, and all in one line. If someone is able to help they will reach out here.
<lotuspsychje> anibic: id reccomend you install the nvidia driver for your card, instead of nouveau
<lotuspsychje> anibic: can you check: ubuntu-drivers list
<goksu> Thanks everyone for the help. goodbye. :)
<unmateble> do not go
<anibic> How to do that ?
<unmateble> youer good gay
<OerHeks> ...
<unmateble> i'm bard dino
<OerHeks> unmateble, stop the prank, this is ubuntu support, not chat
<leftyfb> !op | unmateble
<ubottu> unmateble: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<eater9> I do have an xrandr script, but it's still an annoyance because my windows get resized and my workspaces get moved around, etc. The audio is not being redirected to the laptop speakers -- those sound much better than the dock audio when it's distorted.
<unmateble> ubuntu 14.04 lts is dos'nt saprt
<eater9> tgm4883: restarting PA doesn't help the distortion
<unmateble> i can not go to web
<anibic> do you want me to check for ubuntu driver in Nvidia portal ?
<tgm4883> eater9: are you plugging into the 3.5mm jack in the dock for audio?
<leftyfb> unmateble: what is your primary language?
<lotuspsychje> anibic: did you read what i just said?
<unmateble> no i do not
<anibic> yes, but i did not understand.
<leftyfb> unmateble: what is your primary language?
<lotuspsychje> anibic: open a terminal and type: ubuntu-drivers list
<anibic> i see....plz wait.
<unmateble> how shoud i download linux ubuntu 18.10 cosemic cuttlrfisf
<unmateble> ?
<CarlFK> unmateble: please answer leftyfb: unmateble: what is your primary language?
<unmateble> i like filmms
<leftyfb> !op unmateble
<leftyfb> !op | unmateble
<ubottu> unmateble: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<eater9> tgm4883: yes, and I've troubleshooted (troubleshot?) that it's not an analog problem with that component. The dock has two sound cards, each with a 3.5mm jack, and they both distort the same. But when I plug the 3.5mm plug into the laptop directly, sounds great
<anibic> nvidia-driver-390
<anibic> nvidia-340
<unmateble> i'am dinosaura
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | unmateble : way off topic
<anibic> this is what it lists
<ubottu> unmateble : way off topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<unmateble> i love you
<lotuspsychje> anibic: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<tgm4883> !lk | unmateble
<ubottu> unmateble: lk is Sri Lanka. If you want support in Sinhalese, get in to #ubuntu-lk
<unmateble> fuck you!
<CarlFK> unmateble: your behavior does not follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines -
<unmateble> pron
<anibic> But I have a GTX 560 Ti card ? Will that match ?
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | unmateble : uncouth language
<ubottu> unmateble : uncouth language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
 * pragmaticenigma oops
<lotuspsychje> anibic: ubuntu-drivers reccomends it, we can try
<anibic> ok lets go ahead then ....:-D
<anibic> downloading.... Shall I log-out and close pidgin ?
<lotuspsychje> anibic: after installed, reboot ok
<eater9> tgm4883: or I don't know if they're two cards, but two jacks at least, one for regular line out and one for headphone
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | anibic if you get a black screen at boot
<ubottu> anibic if you get a black screen at boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anibic> OK ....do not leave the room. It will be done in 10 mins.
<tgm4883> eater9: Unfortunately I'm unable to reproduce your issue on mine. I only have a single headphone jack on my TB3 dock though
<gyles19> I figured out last night why one of my VMs self-destructed when unattended-upgrades ran... our newhire was wanting to remove an app he'd installed from a tarball, and he was apparently trying to force apt-get, then apptitude, to remove it, and he somehow flagged ubuntu-* meta packages for removal.  So when unattended-upgrades ran, the thing self-destructed as instructed.  now I have to figure out how aptitude can be configured to pre
<gyles19> (I didn't get to interview this guy before he was hired, sadly.)
<JimBuntu> gyles19, Well, that means you get to conduct the exit interview ;p
<gyles19> I wish.
<gyles19> at least this wasn't yet a production host.
<pragmaticenigma> gyles19: This is also reinforces the needs for make routine backups, and checking those backups
<phantom> ping
<phantom> ping
<gyles19> Of course, although this VM is still being built and backups haven't been configured on it yet.  It will get there.
<xaeB5> hi . can someone tell me if Broadcom BCM43231 will work in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> xaeB5: you can test your hardware in a liveusb if you like
<lotuspsychje> xaeB5: the broadcom driver is also included on the install media
<xamithan> isn't that a pretty old chipset,  should work
<xaeB5> its pretty old, around a decade
<rob0tman5> wow
<erle-> Is there a recommendable Gtk+-based ePub reader?
<lordcirth> erle-, FBReader ?
<erle-> >qt4
<OerHeks> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): powerful and easy to use e-book manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.21.0+dfsg-1build1 (bionic), package size 24095 kB, installed size 51239 kB
<lordcirth> Calibre is also qt4
<lordcirth> erle-, I've never really worried about whether something was qt4 or gtk. Trying to reduce disk usage? Or consistent theming?
<erle-> Calibre is Qt5
<erle-> lordcirth, it really looks disappointing, but reading means looking a lot at it
<erle-> also the first screenshot I saw of it has UTF8 failure
<erle-> https://itsfoss.com/best-ebook-readers-linux/
<OerHeks> interesting .. what is the failure?
<erle-> OerHeks, third line: https://i2.wp.com/itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/fbreader.jpeg
<erle-> I found a Firefox addon that looks alright
<OerHeks> oh, i was talking about calibre, not fbreader
<erle-> OerHeks, I would like to have a simple viewer like Evince for ePub
<erle-> not a library
<erle-> I will go with the Firefox addon for now
<erle-> the rendering is very nice
<DolphinDream> howdy
<lordcirth> DolphinDream, hi
<DolphinDream> is there a way to make the apps launched from terminal to appear in FRONT of the terminal window instead of BEHIND it ? (i'm using ubuntu 16.04)
<JimBuntu> DolphinDream, I would also love to know this.
<lordcirth> DolphinDream, well, you could set your terminal to always be below other windows?
<DolphinDream> lordcirth:  it is allowed
<DolphinDream> i have windows on top.. it's jjust when i launch a new up it by default appears in the back
<Tenkawa> that sounds more like the window manager default behaviour
<tgm4883> I don't have that issue on budgie
<Tenkawa> thats too general of a statement
<Tenkawa> way too generic
<pragmaticenigma> DolphinDream: Gnome desktop has a feature to prevent other windows from stealing focus. That is why the new window appears under the terminal.
<Tenkawa> the versions changed between the two..etc
<DolphinDream> pragmaticenigma: how do i disable that ?
<compdoc> pragmaticenigma, I think Mate has the same feature. Id love to disable it too
<anibic> I am back. Installing the midia driver has ruined my installation.
<lordcirth> anibic, what Ubuntu version, what nvidia driver version, and how did you install it?
<Tenkawa> anibic: please elaborate
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth Tenkawa we tested the 390 on his card instead of nouveau
<anibic> I am chatting from my mobile phone now.
<anibic> 18.10, nvidia driver 390
<Tenkawa> what method for installing did you use?
<anibic> sudo command
<lotuspsychje> Tenkawa: the 390 from the repos
<anibic> yes I typed it on terminal.
<Tenkawa> you on a i386 or 64 bit?
<pragmaticenigma> DolphinDream: I can't find the setting... my searches are all returning solutions to handling the oppoiste behaviro (preventing other windows from stealing focus)
<anibic> as instructed by a user on this channel.
<pragmaticenigma> DolphinDream: This the closest that I can find to an answer, but I don't think installing an extension is going to solve the problem for you: https://askubuntu.com/a/1051539
<lotuspsychje> anibic: so whats happening to your system?
<anibic> actually I was facing occasional logging out.
<anibic> I forgot the name.
<lotuspsychje> anibic: i mean, whats happening now after the 390 drivers?
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: DolphinDream: in dconf-editor, org/gnome/desktop/wm/preferences has a toggle for "auto-raise"
<anibic> Aah !!! my installation ruined. But it's ok.
<Tenkawa> it isnt ruined
<lotuspsychje> anibic: elaborate please?
<Tenkawa> i've had to fix nvidia drivers 100's of times
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: DolphinDream: there's also a few options for "focus-mode" and "focus-new-windows"
<Tenkawa> i just did it on this machine last week
<JimBuntu> DolphinDream, http://www.webupd8.org/2015/11/fix-for-some-apps-starting-behind.html
<nicomachus> Lots of options in dconf for window focus.
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus: Is there some documentation you could point us to, that defines what those entries do
<anibic> after I rebooted . my screen resolution got stuck at 800 x 600
<Tenkawa> anibic: thats a good sign
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: if you click each option in dconf-editor it provides a summary and description
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: that's an old article, wouldn't apply since that is for Unity, and this is for Gnome-desktop
<JimBuntu> Oh, I saw 16.04 and was thinking Unity... working for me :)
<Tenkawa> that allows us to get in there and see if nouveau has taken over
<nicomachus> Also shows default and current value, etc
<anibic> But I am stuck in the text that scrolls up
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: no, you're right... was so long ago I forgot they referenced 16.04
<Tenkawa> ok thats good information
<anibic> I have taken a photo graph of the screen on my mobile
<nicomachus> anibic: upload to imgur and then share the link here.
<OerHeks> anibic, and what is your nvidia GPU ?
<anibic> gtx 560 ti
<anibic> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<everlite> Ciao a Tutti!!!
<DolphinDream> thx JimBuntu :) i was just eyeballing that CCSM option .. it works fine now
<DolphinDream> thx all
<leftyfb> !it | everlite
<ubottu> everlite: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<anibic> বাল ছিঁড়ে আঁটি বাঁধো।
<craigbass76> Anyone had trouble with hp-setup ? I've tried a couple of the newer versions, and get error: Plugin installation failed every time.
<everlite> Ciao a tutti :D
<craigbass76> Sorry, hp-plugin
<craigbass76> hp-setup -i craps out because I haven't run hp-plugin yet.
<leftyfb> everlite: This is an English speaking channel only
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.2 A google scan indicates I have to use compiz to enable  wallpaper differently on other workspaces. It has been numerous programs ago since I used compiz but then it was a pita is it now ok
<Tenkawa> brb
<anibic> http://imgur.com/DKLByRR
<anibic> sorry for the delay.
<aolx> :）
<anibic> Is the screenshot readable ?
<Tenkawa> hows it going with the nvidia problem? my drivers are rebuilt and running well
<anibic> I am stuck at boot. see my imgur link.
<Tenkawa> anibic: whats the paste url? I missed it
<tgm4883> Tenkawa: anibic> http://imgur.com/DKLByRR
<Tenkawa> thank you
<Tenkawa> is this a dual gpu machine?
<Tenkawa> or optimus
<Tenkawa> based
<Tenkawa> type
<anibic> yes. i have onboard radeon 3000 but I use a discreet gtx 560 ti card.
<Tenkawa> ack
<jiqiren> does anyone know if the ARM release works on the Rpi Zero? I just see Rpi2 listed (and for arm64 Rpi3)
<Tenkawa> thats a piece of info that we needed
<pragmaticenigma> jiqiren: It does not
<pragmaticenigma> jiqiren: Ubuntu's support for ARM processors starts with ARM7, the Rpi Zero runs the same CPU as the original Rpi's which is ARM6
<Tenkawa> unfortunately i am very rusty on making two cards (especially from 2 vendors) play nice together
<Tenkawa> i think thats where the sticking point it
<Tenkawa> have you tried moving your video cable to the other port?
<anibic> After the fresh installation (few hrs ago) . It was ok . But it was logging out. It happened 3 times.
<anibic> I have only 1 PCIe x16 port .
<Tenkawa> anibic: doesnt matter
<Tenkawa> you still have two outputs
<Tenkawa> the one on the machine and the card
<xaeB5> how do i tell which package i need to install to get the firmware i need?
<Tenkawa> and they might be conflicting
<xaeB5> does ubuntu have a firmware-misc-nonfree package like debian?
<lordcirth> xaeB5, what firmware do you need?
<anibic> Yes I am connected to the discreet card's DVI port.
<xaeB5> lordcirth: ralink RT5372
<Joe_from_next_do> Hi I am here to confirm that Windows 10 can also "right-click->burn disc image" like on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Tenkawa> anibic: its very possible the onboard card is still trying to grab control.. I've never had much luck with more than one vid card
<anibic> That's the reason Ubuntu sucks
<anibic> Windows wins.
<Tenkawa> anibic: it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Tenkawa> if you dont like it dont use it
<Tenkawa> .
<anibic> I like it.
<Joe_from_next_do> That does have something to do with Ubuntu, since there is where the problem surfaces.
<Tenkawa> I have just as much problems in windows with multi card setups as linux
<Joe_from_next_do> Then it also has something to do with Windows right?
<lordcirth> Joe_from_next_do, I believe that should work for CDs, yeah. For USBs, use etcher
<Uncle_Joe_St> windows suxx big time
<pragmaticenigma> Joe_from_next_do: You can do "Burn Disc Image" in Windows 10 like you would for previous versions of windows. I personally prefer to use software like CDBurnerXP on windows to burn ISOs
<anibic> Plz don't fight
<Joe_from_next_do> lordcirth: currently using rufus; thought I'd let people know since I cannot edit that page
<xaeB5> can anyone tell me what package to install in order to get ralink RT5372 working
<lordcirth> xaeB5, still working on it
<xaeB5> lordcirth: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Uncle_Joe_St: Please remain ontopic here. Opinions can be freely expressed in #ubuntu-offtopic. And remember to adhere to community !guidelines
<Joe_from_next_do> Woo time to reboot ciao loves!
<Kriss3d> I have a slight problem. Im running Xfce. My network manager says my internal ip is one and ifconfig eno1 says i have another. Im trying to set a static ip but when i do i cant get any kind of internet
<lordcirth> xaeB5, https://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb?highlight=%28RT5372%29
<lordcirth> This gives us the driver name. Now to find how to get it on Ubuntu
<xaeB5> found that page. it says to install firmware-misc-nonfree on debian. i tried to find if there is such a package in ubuntu and it looks like there isn't
<lordcirth> xaeB5, lsmod | grep rt2800usb
<SpokeyDokey> z
<lordcirth> xaeB5, 'apt-file search rt2800usb' indicates that it's in the default kernel pacakge
<xaeB5> lordcirth: isn't it nonfree?
<xaeB5> debian has it in the non-free repos at least. so i didnt think it would be there by default in ubuntu. maybe it is though
<lordcirth> xaeB5, the kernel part at least seems to be GPL: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=d53d9e67b55f6a9fc3f836c5c392eb41ce5676f4
<unimatrix9> hi there , i was used to forcefsck, but now with 18.04 its not working ? how to check file system with ubuntu 18.04 ?
<xaeB5> ok thanks lordcirth
<lordcirth> unimatrix9, you mean 'touch /forcefsck'?
<lordcirth> xaeB5, what did 'lsmod | grep rt2800usb' show?
<unimatrix9> i tried that, should it show output ? looks like nothing happened
<lordcirth> That means that the module isn't loaded.
<SpokeyDokey> Hey guys... so I'm new to linux and was wondering if any of y'all could point me to the best learning resources :/
<lordcirth> Oh, nvrm, wrong person
<lordcirth> unimatrix9, touch? all it does is create a file. No output is expected.
<unimatrix9> i understand, i mean at reboot should it show its checking files system ?
<Bashing-om> unimatrix9: systemd way: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html
<lordcirth> ^that
<Kriss3d> SpokeyDokey, uhm i would properbly search google for something like linux for beginners pdf
<xaeB5> lordcirth: returns several results with rt2800usb int hem
<lordcirth> xaeB5, so, the kernel module is loaded
<unimatrix9> ok, thats clear .. so the old way is history.. :)
<xaeB5> cool
<unimatrix9> thanks for the info
<SpokeyDokey> Kriss3d, okie... I'm not a very technical so I find a lot of tutorials to be a little tough to understand
<Kriss3d> SpokeyDokey, i hear you. It can be a bit confusing with all the different linux distros. But at least once you learn one, most other distros are quite the same
<SpokeyDokey> Kriss3d, thanks for the encouragement :) This is also my first time on any IRC chat and getting any kind of response (had no luck on discord lol)
<Kriss3d> SpokeyDokey, ive been working with linux for over 15 years. trial and error and a computer to look up things on google really is a great way to learn
<Kriss3d> ah new to IRC. Yes theres not many on anymore. theres great groups on FB as well
<rypervenche> SpokeyDokey: I would say just start using the OS as your main OS and ask a ton of questions. :)
<Kriss3d> yes. as rypervenche says. thats a good way to learn.. use it as your main OS.
<SpokeyDokey> rypervenche, I already messed up when installing ubuntu and I can't boot windows anymore lol
<SpokeyDokey> guess I'm stuck with linux haha
<Kriss3d> ahh let me guess. you installed ubuntu over the entire disk ?
<rypervenche> SpokeyDokey: That's an even better way to learn it, ><
<SpokeyDokey> Well, when I try getting into windows it asks for some "bitlocker recovery" thing
<rypervenche> SpokeyDokey: I think we've all done something similar at some point in our learning. :P
<SpokeyDokey> I'm clueless when it comes to computers tbh so i guess ill learn the hard way
<Kriss3d> auch. ok so it didnt kill your windows entirely but clearly your windows is encrypted and properbly installed using secureboot
<SpokeyDokey> Yeah.. I just wished I allocated more memory to my ubuntu (only 40gb).. is there any way to reallocate and take from my windows ?
<SpokeyDokey> if I can't access my windows directly
<SpokeyDokey> lol sorry for the noob questions
<rypervenche> SpokeyDokey: Do you know if you installed Ubuntu with LVM?
<SpokeyDokey> What's LVM?
<SpokeyDokey> I followed a tutorial on youtube to "dual boot with windows 10"
<SpokeyDokey> so I booted from a USB
<rypervenche> It was a choice when you were doing your installation. It likely said something like "Use entire disk" and "Use entire disk with LVM"
<Bashing-om> SpokeyDokey: Pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' for the channel, perhaps there are here that can help you re-install Windows boot code.
<SpokeyDokey> Oh god, I don't even remember what option i selected lol
<SpokeyDokey> Bashing-om, I guess installing windows at this point isn't the main priority but just taking some hard drive space from my windows and allocating it to my ubuntu
<SpokeyDokey> haha because 40gb isn't cutting it :/ I want to redownload my STEAM Games :-(
<xamithan> probably need a livecd or gparted live
<SpokeyDokey> So how did any of you guys learn computer hardware/software? Any tips? I don't know where to start
<SpokeyDokey> all this info is kinda overwhelming
<nacc> SpokeyDokey: #ubuntu-offtopic, probably
<nacc> SpokeyDokey: it's not a support topic, to be clear
<SpokeyDokey> nacc, got it, will lurk that channel to get started haha
<Bashing-om> SpokeyDokey: One can reduce the Windows partition. Best practice is from Windows - then grow ubuntu from ubunt's gparted tool .
<Kriss3d> ive been learning since i was like 7.. first computer was an 80x88 pc. back when they cost a fortune where a mouse was somthing youd not want in your house and graphics was made with a pen
<SpokeyDokey> Bashing-om, got it. So I guess my first step would be to re-install windows
<Kriss3d> learned linux by the old backtrack and RH
<Shepard26> That nigga old duh eww
<Kriss3d> haha yeah
<SpokeyDokey> Kriss3d, I admire people like you starting at such an early age.. I was too caught up in other useless bullcrap
<Bashing-om> SpokeyDokey: Best guess is that Windows partition is still valid ... just fix that boot code .. then resize what you have :)
<SpokeyDokey> Bashing-om, so should my next steps be to look up tutorials on how to fix that boot code?
<Kriss3d> ive spent all my life doing electronics and stuff. have two college educations ( as  you get paid for taking an education i had no problem with affording free education ) one in electronics and one in computers
<SpokeyDokey> Bashing-om, because in all honesty I don't know how to do that at all lmao
<Kriss3d> cant remember the name of the girl i first kissed but i remember every computer model ive had
<nacc> Kriss3d: #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<Kriss3d> sorry
<SpokeyDokey> @Kriss3d, that's awesome, I went to college for music and ended up hating it
<SpokeyDokey> and whoops sorry for goin offtopic lmao
<Kriss3d> anyway. with linux you ask questions and mess up and end up doing things over
<Bashing-om> SpokeyDokey: Your system .. your path to resolution. Whatever you think is best ( in this case), we are here to help :)
<SpokeyDokey> Thank you all for the help.. Imma educate myself and learn and will come back here to ask questions along the way :-)
<Bashing-om> SpokeyDokey: All of us started out that we "I don't know how to do that at all" ... We learn best by doing.
<saul> so i have a ubuntu machine with git 2.21 but my bitbucket server is insisting on git 2.20 - is there a clean way to downgrade a package version via apt ?
<Kriss3d> SpokeyDokey,  theres a bit on learning how it all works here http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<SpokeyDokey> Kriss3d, sweet will check tht out
<Kriss3d> https://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_for_beginners_index.html
<Kriss3d> or here
<SpokeyDokey> hehE time to study up
<Kriss3d> let me know if you need any pdf documents. i have a knack for finding stuff
<Bashing-om> !info git | cosmic
<Kriss3d> google dorking is so awesome
<ubottu> cosmic: git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.17.1-1ubuntu0.4 (bionic), package size 4131 kB, installed size 36288 kB
<Bashing-om> !info git cosmic
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.19.1-1ubuntu1.1 (cosmic), package size 4019 kB, installed size 34176 kB
<SpokeyDokey> Kriss3d, got it; appreciate all the help:)
<Kriss3d> enko ah another dane i see ?
<Kriss3d> Can someone explain whats wrong here ?? my ifconfig en01 tells me that my ip is 10.0.1.126 but according to my network manager here its 10.1.1.111
<Kriss3d> https://cdn1.imggmi.com/uploads/2019/3/13/8086233909ee08675887cc15301aa773-full.png
<Kriss3d> what am i doing wrong ?? ive not seen this before
<leftyfb> Kriss3d: the screenshot you just posted says it's 10.0.1.126
<leftyfb> Kriss3d: nothing in that screenshot says 111
<Kriss3d> leftyfb, oh right. yeah. well i had it set to manual a bit ago and there it said 111.
<Kriss3d> ill just take a look at it again.
<qwebirc9554> Hi, I just installed ubuntu server on my surface pro 2 and want to connect to wifi. I enabled my wifi card but how can I connect to my wifi? (I don't have an ethernet connection to use)
<gyles19> My boss had that issue once.  turned out he was working on a kvm server with libvirt and NetworkManager both installed.  They conflict with each other and you see nonsense like that.
<leftyfb> qwebirc9554: what are you going to do with ubuntu server on a surface?
<johnfg> hi folks!
<qwebirc9554> I want to have a minimal install of linux and install a window manager on top of it
<johnfg> I just bought a new flash drive to install ubuntu from.
<leftyfb> qwebirc9554: install lubuntu?
<johnfg> Do I have to do something to make it bootable?
<leftyfb> johnfg: use etcher to flash the ubuntu iso onto it
<johnfg> I'm at the instructions, but am still not sure about it.
<leftyfb> johnfg: use etcher to flash the ubuntu iso onto it
<Bashing-om> johnfg: Bear in mind the "minimal" installer does not support UEFI. Alternates do exist.
<johnfg> leftyfb: I'll see if I have that on my debian stretch machine.
<leftyfb> johnfg: https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<qwebirc9554> leftyfb: I don't want all the preinstalled apps, I just want i3wm and google chrome (and add software later on)
<leftyfb> qwebirc9554: with no way to get it online in order to get the wireless networking packages, it'll just be easier to use something like x/lubuntu and remove packages as needed
<pragmaticenigma> !mini | qwebirc9554
<ubottu> qwebirc9554: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<leftyfb> ah, that might work
<leftyfb> forgot about that one
<qwebirc9554> leftyfb: isn't it possible to download the packages from a live cd and move them to the ubuntu server disk
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc9554: By default, the mini.iso will only install the bare minimum for an Ubuntu installation. You can choose to add Desktops while installing, or you can wait till it has completed and then login to terminal to install the packages you desire
<qwebirc9554> ubottu: I tried to load the minimal cd but the surface only supports uefi, so people suggested using ubuntu server
<ubottu> qwebirc9554: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leftyfb> qwebirc9554: yes. Worth the time? no.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc9554: The same effect can be achieved with the ubuntu-server ISO... that link provided by ubottu has a link for instructions involving UEFI and the server installation ISO
<fabio> sera
<qwebirc9554> leftyfb: Is it possible to connect to wifi with the minimal-iso without having access to an ethernet connection?
<qwebirc9554> pragmaticenigma: I already installed the ubuntu-server iso, but I don't have access to ethernet only wifi. Is it possible to connect to wifi with ubuntu server?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc9554: Yes, the minimal-iso will prompt you for wifi credentials if it detects a wireless network (driver support is minimal on the mini installer though, some chipsets are not supported)
<qwebirc9554> pragmaticenigma: My surface only support uefi, is it possible to load the iso on my surface?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc9554: It is possible, I don't personally know how to do it. A web search will likely yield an instructional. Do note to make sure the Ubuntu versions match in any documentation you find.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc9554: short answer, no, it's not easily possible to load the ISO on to your tablet
<acemikoder> hello
<anonymous> hello
<raub> I have a 18.04LTS vm guest whose dmesg output shows a lot of messages like this https://paste.centos.org/view/ecac9b98
<qwebirc9554> pragmaticenigma: Do you have any alternatives? I want a distro with a periodic updating schedule (like ubuntu) but as minimal as possible (so no gui or other apps, I want to configure that myself)
<anonymous> who hacker*
<raub> Does it think the virtual drive has corruption?
<craigbass76> Anyone had trouble with hp-plugin ? I've tried a couple of the newer versions, and get "error: Plugin installation failed" every time.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc9554: That goes beyond the scope of this channel. You would have to do your own research to find what works. Searching the web will connect you to forums of other people that have installed Ubuntu or other Linux Distrobutions on that device.
<lordcirth> raub, given that it's a VM, the failure could be occurring at a number of places. But it's failing to access the hard drive.
<lapion> okay so I usually like to download all files for an upcoming upgrade while using the computer without the risk of having the upgrade start afterwards, then I reboot into single user mode fire-up the network and start the actual upgrade..
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: What are you using the plugin for? I haven't found a printer that really required it.
<lordcirth> raub, check the host's dmesg for IO errors, to begin with
<qwebirc9554> pragmaticenigma: understandable, thanks for your help
<craigbass76> pragmaticenigma m1212 all in one laser
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: I think the plug-in it refers to is the task bar status icon. I had issues after installing it, but the printer worked just fine
<raub> lordcirth: Will do. I am not that concerned about the machine since it is configured using ansible. But, as you said, I wonder if the host is unhappy
<pragmaticenigma> lapion: is there a question we can help with
<craigbass76> pragmaticenigma, I can print fine, but am trying to scan some stuff. Pffft.
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: Best of luck there... the hp-plugin tool as far as I know is for printing only
<pragmaticenigma> !who | lapion : otherwise
<ubottu> lapion : otherwise: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<craigbass76> It worked a few Linuxes ago... :(
<craigbass76> 12 and 14 I think
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: Make sure you have the SANE packages installed
<craigbass76> lib-sane?
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: yes, and its other related packages
<Bashing-om> qwebirc9554: Consider: https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/ .
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: I've got to head out... I'm sure another volunteer here will be able to help
<craigbass76> I got it. Thanks though
<gyles19> raub, I see those types of errors when the hypervisor has lost access to its own filesystem where the vm disk images are stored.  We use a san here and if there is a network burp, most of the VMs will log sd errors like yours.
<Tenkawa> wow.. running a make -j 18 is just amazing to watch on the right hardware
<blackflow> Tenkawa: you'd love running gentoo then.
<Tenkawa> wouldnt be any different.. I'm doing stuff by hand
<Tenkawa> I still remember when running a kernel compile could take an inordinate amount of time
<Tenkawa> and this one is going to take me less than 10
<Tenkawa> haahaa
<Tenkawa> brb.. more tuning
<Kriss3d> thats odd.. i have my router assign a static ip to my server. and i set my server to manual ip. and ill keep losing connection and everything being slow af.
<Kriss3d> enable dhcp agian and it runs smoothly
<leftyfb> Kriss3d: if you have router assigning it a leased ip, why set it to manual? It needs to be dhcp
<Kriss3d> because it wouldnt actually assign the correct ip.
<leftyfb> then that's a router issue
<leftyfb> more likely, you missed something in the config
<leftyfb> wrong MAC address?
<leftyfb> didn't hit apply?
<Kriss3d> leftyfb, but it seems that some messing around with it fixed it. Yeah the router started acting funny. but my gf is watching youtube and id rather not spend the night on the couch for messing it up right now
<Kriss3d> well the router does assign me correctly now
<leftyfb> right, with your machine being set to dhcp, as it should be
<Kriss3d> yes
<SorryNoob> hi I just wanted to ask is there a way where I can return to windows and uninstall ubuntu?
<ryuo> SorryNoob: Sure. Just invent a time machine, go back in time, and stop yourself. :)
<lordcirth> SorryNoob, you install Windows again...
<ryuo> SorryNoob: What was it exactly? Windows 10?
<SorryNoob> windows 10
<ryuo> SorryNoob: get your ISO here then: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO
<SorryNoob> I already have it
<ryuo> SorryNoob: so what's the problem?
<SorryNoob> i put it in usb
<SorryNoob> and reboot and it does'nt load
<Ben64> sounds like you want ##windows
<ryuo> Windows ISOs require special work to make them work that way.
<ryuo> You'd need to burn it to make it work as expected.
<OerHeks> you need WoeUSB for that, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<OerHeks> or walk to an other windows machine, and copy the contents of the dvd ..
<SorryNoob> already done that
<lordcirth> OerHeks, bookmarked, thanks
<OerHeks> that would make it bootable too,
<SorryNoob> all I want is return back to windows and install docker and use linux inside docker
<ryuo> ... if you're going back to Windows 10, why use docker? you can use WSL now.
<SorryNoob> windows is for my kids so they can learn the basics as they grow
<OerHeks> good luck, the usb should be fat32.
<ryuo> Hm.
<SorryNoob> but for now need to revert this back to windows 10
<leftyfb> SorryNoob: they should learn the basics on linux, not Windows
<Kriss3d> SorryNoob, thats actually not always as easy as windows uses its own boot manager and you cant just make it research for windows. But let me see what i can dig up
<ryuo> leftyfb: it's their choice. this isn't the place to argue about such things.
<leftyfb> SorryNoob: my little sister ran only ubuntu on her computer for the first umpteen years of her life. Then she got a chromebook for school to keep things simple
<leftyfb> ryuo: I'm not arguing, just a suggestion
<ryuo> Ok.
<Kriss3d> SorryNoob, I would try this https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/desktop/repair-the-boot-menu-on-a-dual-boot-pc
<leftyfb> SorryNoob: use woeusb to flash the Windows iso onto a flash drive and reinstall. Or go to ##windows for help creating the USB drive using another Windows machine
<leftyfb> Kriss3d: you're assuming they have Windows installed dual boot
<Kriss3d> SorryNoob, start by making a windows bootble usb stick to boot from that will let you fix it
<Kriss3d> leftyfb, i assume he have windows installed but cant somehow get to boot it yes
<leftyfb> Kriss3d: I think you're assumption is unfounded
<Kriss3d> Auch. My mistake.
<Kriss3d> SorryNoob, when you installed ubuntu. did you have it install on the entire disk ?? or side by side with windows ?
<SorryNoob> Kriss3d I already have a live bootable windows 10 usb
<leftyfb> SorryNoob: the visit ##windows for help booting your Windows USB to install Windows. Ubuntu is completely irrelevant to you at this point
<OerHeks> WoeUSB takes 30 minutes, copying from windows on usb about 4 minutes
<OerHeks> grinn
<leftyfb> OerHeks: they said they already have a a bootable windows 10 usb
<OerHeks> SorryNoob, oke, see if it is (protected) EFI, and make sure boot is set properly
<OerHeks> and not in a (blue) usb 3 port
<OerHeks> if it fails, join ##windows
<raub> gyles19: thanks for the info. I will convert the date to something I can understand to see if it is related to an event in the hypervisor I am aware of
<raub> SorryNoob: "(16:18:16) SorryNoob: and reboot and it does'nt load" and "(16:24:23) SorryNoob: Kriss3d I already have a live bootable windows 10 usb" are contradictory
<raub> lordcirth, gyles19: just as a FYI, https://paste.centos.org/view/6d74515a
<lordcirth> raub, you did that while mounted?
<lordcirth> Don't do that
<raub> lordcirth: yes, hence the -n
<raub> I thought -n would mean not to change it
<lordcirth> raub, wait, why did you fsck sda instead of a partition?
<gyles19> Ubuntu's installer normally defaults to creating partition tables on devices so usually you'd fsck /dev/sda1 or whatever.  Telling fsck to read the whole device will confuse it.  However, if you do like I tend to do, and create extra virtual devices and format those directly without partitions, when /dev/sda would be correct and then those errors would be a problem.
<blackflow> gyles19: fs in fsck stands for file system. so you must train it at a filesystem, not at the whole disk
<gyles19> Blackflow: filesystems can be planted on a block device, you don't have to have a partition table or partitions on the block device.  Old school unix admins know this and I use it a lot here.
<leftyfb> gyles19: while that is true, why do it if it just complicates things?
<Joe_from_next_do> gyles19: superfloppy!
<lordcirth> The only reason I know to go superfloppy is ZFS, where apparently you get slightly better performance that way. But that's ok since ZFS itself allows splitting filesystems, etc
<gyles19> Simplifies things when you're dealing with vm virtual disks.
<lordcirth> I suppose it does make some sense in VMs, but I don't think it's worth breaking Principle of Least Surprise.
<Joe_from_next_do> I don't think there should be slightly better performance that way. Because a partition table doesn't affect performance, just layout. But correct that there's also no particular reason to use a partition table on a non-root disk entirely dedicated to btrfs or zfs
<blackflow> gyles19: oh yes, I know, just saying that the target of fsck must be a filesystem, it shouldn't matter which device it's based on (a GPT partition, or straight on the drive)
<Joe_from_next_do> For root disks you still want to have a partition layout for the boot loader
<lordcirth> Joe_from_next_do, it normally doesn't, but ZFS does some low-level trickery that is only safe if it knows nothing could be concurrently writing to the same drive. So it only enables those tweaks if it has the whole disk.
<blackflow> Joe_from_next_do: actually there is one. you want to underprovision it in case you replace the drive with another, rated same but actually smaller number of sectors
<blackflow> so in essence, ZFS will implicitly GPT partition the drive if you don't.  So, why not be explicit about it and have full control.
<Joe_from_next_do> Ah I see
<blackflow> lordcirth: ZFS will implicitly create GPT layout if you give whole drive in the vdev
<lordcirth> blackflow, oh really? interesting.
<lordcirth> One less reason, then :P
<Joe_from_next_do> Off-topic, I don't think macOS recognises even FAT superfloppies so for years I've always put a partition table on even small flash drives.
<lordcirth> why so it does, just checked
<gyles19> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/50093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50093 in procps (Ubuntu) "Some sysctls are ignored on boot" [Low,Confirmed]
<gyles19> Nuts. Ignore that.  wrong tab.
<OerHeks> сделать Ubuntu великим
<Zewwy> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/09/install-ffmpeg-3-1-ubuntu-16-04-ppa/
<Zewwy> is this still relivent?
<Zewwy> if i want to use Hardware acceleration on Shinobi?
<Zewwy> ffmpeg version 3.4.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 Copyright (c) 2000-2018 the FFmpeg develop                                                                                                                                                             ers
<Zewwy> I guess I have pretty close to the latest
<Zewwy> https://medium.com/@ShinobiSystems/adding-a-gpu-card-does-it-help-51d00ba4b619
<Zewwy> huh... I think it's been merged into the main branch already..
<Zewwy> like if you going to make a claim it cane work, at the very least take one exaple video card, and show you made it work, instead of writing a blog post saying some other fourm sites are wrong on the matter
<Zewwy> DO IT! show it working... argggg
<leftyfb> Zewwy: feel free to chat/rant in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ph88> hey guys, ffmpeg installed from ubuntu repo doesnt have nvenv support. What are my options to get nvenc support?
<woenx> hey people. Is it normal that there are two different file browsers in Ubuntu 18.04, one if it's started from the launcher, and another if it's started from a folder in the desktop?
<woenx> the one launched from the desktop is Nemo.
<woenx> and the other one it just say "Files"
<DreamPCS> Good afternoon (or whatever it is) guys!
<leftyfb> woenx: that's because you're not running stock ubuntu. You're running Cinnamon which installs nemo
<woenx> leftyfb, no, Ubuntu with gnome desktop environment
<woenx> from a fresh install
<DreamPCS> Hey, so hopefully you guys can help me with a quick question. I have / and /home on two different partitions on the same drive. Can I resize them without mounting issues?
<leftyfb> woenx: you did something you install nemo. It does not get installed by default.
<woenx> of course, i installed it in january, and I've installed other software, so nemo must have came with some of it
<leftyfb> DreamPCS: yes, use a live cd
<OerHeks> "if it's started from a folder in the desktop?" .. so you downloaded nemo
<DreamPCS> Ok cool, just wanted to make sure that fstab doesn't care where the partition starts.
<woenx> ok, apparently blueman (the bluetooth manager) depends on nemo
<DreamPCS> leftyfb: thanks!
<woenx> is there a way to make it non-default?
<leftyfb> OerHeks: when he double-clicks on an icon on the desktopp, it'll open the default file manager (nautilus). The cinnamon launcher is going to use nemo though
<leftyfb> woenx: https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tweaking-ubuntu/change-default-filemanager   # found after googling for "ubuntu default file manager"
<woenx> thanks leftyfb
<Zewwy> dreamcat4: as mentioned you can use a live image (such as GParted Live) which will allow you do do that, but not on the system its currently running on if those partitions are already mounted
<Zewwy> Sorry
<Zewwy> meant that for DreamPC but he left
<aldcor> hi! I am on 18.04. I downloaded Wine. I installed Counter-strike 1.6 and it won't launch.. loading cursor appears for about 10 secs and that's all
<Zewwy> mhmm 1.6 such a classic
<aldcor> yap
<aldcor> really wana play :)
<Zewwy> unfortunelly I have very lil experince or knowledge in uysing Wine :(
<xamithan> Just play it on linux man
<leftyfb> !wine | aldcor
<ubottu> aldcor: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xamithan> It runs native
<aldcor> xamithan,  what do you mean? I am on Linux ubuntu ..
<Zewwy> I'm assuming he has original exe files with a CD?
<xamithan> I mean stop using wine and just install it on steam
<qwebirc13343> Good evening all!
<leftyfb> aldcor: Counter-strike is available of steam for linux. For help with wine, /join #winehq
<OerHeks> steam+1
<aldcor> xamithan, is it possible on steam for free?
<Zewwy> I love steam, but it maybe he's could be trying to install an orignal version and do a local netplay
<leftyfb> aldcor: no, it's $9.99
<xamithan> No,  but many moons ago you could put your cd-key in and add it
<Zewwy> what?
<xamithan> Probably still can
<Zewwy> They Made CS:Go free
<Zewwy> but 1.6 is still $10
<Zewwy> liek what?
<qwebirc13343> I waI was wonderign whetehr I could get some support with 802.1x authentication on Ubuntu
<aldcor> yes, I want to play it local with my buddies
<leftyfb> aldcor: ok, good luck. You have 2 options available to you.
<OerHeks> playonlinux scripts, still you get support in #winehq
<OerHeks> have fun!
<leftyfb> !register | Guest56657
<ubottu> Guest56657: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<aldcor> thank you
<Zewwy> aldcor: good luck, i hope you succeed, 1.6 is a classic fun game
<Zewwy> Still baffled CS:GO = free but CS 1.6 is not
<gyles19> I'm hoping Satisfactory comes out for linux at some point.
<calamari> In a multi-homed system, is there any way to set the Wi-Fi as the sole default route, even when there's also an Ethernet connection? I keep deleting the Ethernet route (route del), but it always gets put back. I'm assuming NM is doing it.
<Zewwy> calamari: why not keep them on the same subnet using the same gateway/deafult route and set up priority
<Zewwy> IMHO multi-homing an end device is terrible, but I come from networking side of things so I generally don't do it
<leftyfb> calamari: set it in network manager
<aldcor> anyway it's pretty silly that I must pay 10$ or the other option is messy guides, apps, scripts etc. to get some silly game running.. it should be waaay simpler. It's just cs 1.6
<leftyfb> !ot | aldcor
<ubottu> aldcor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> aldcor: go to #winehq for help with games/apps on wine
<aldcor> This is not related to ubuntu at all?
<Sushi-san> My Steam Controller is not working with Ubuntu 18.04. Is this a known problem?
<Zewwy> not at this point no
<leftyfb> aldcor: it's not an ubuntu support question/issue
<aldcor> how so? I have ubuntu and I want to play game on it
<Zewwy> aldcor: Wine is a seperate application that can run on any flavour of linux
<leftyfb> aldcor: then play the game available on steam. If you want help with wine, then go to #winehq
<Zewwy> you just happen to be using Ubntu
<aldcor> i see
<Zewwy> Go to #winehq for help in reguards directly to wine
<leftyfb> aldcor: we cannot be expected to support every windows game/app in wine. We are not wine specialists. That is what #winehq is for
<tomreyn> aldcor: we only support packages (and maybe snaps) which are officially supported by canonical and the community here.
<aldcor> you dont have to send me to that channel again and again.. I am already on winehq waiting for an answer :)
<Zewwy> lol
<Zewwy> then wait patiently :D
<aldcor> i am :)
<Zewwy> Sushi-san: not sure
<Zewwy> I don't even know if there's like a dedicated "supported" peripherals page as their are so many USB based peripherals
<tomreyn> Sushi-san: you can check your system log, maybe it has some info on it: journalctl -b
<Zewwy> it be impossible
<leftyfb> Sushi-san: https://steamcommunity.com/app/353370/discussions/1/1696046976476695218/  # first result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 steam controller"
<Zewwy> This is why i use Steam on windows
<daemon> hey all I am trying to install ubuntu-server and hitting this error in the installer: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AkvwG6Qrk79x7AOySwWOJ9SyG0MJ
<Zewwy> It just works
<daemon> what do I need to do to get around it
<Zewwy> thats an odd link
<Sushi-san> Excellent, that worked perfectly! Thank you, leftyfb
<leftyfb> daemon: redownload the ubuntu 18.04 server iso from ubuntu.com and flash to your usb/cd
<daemon> Zewwy, just ms onedrive
<daemon> leftyfb, that is a SHA match for the LSB
<aldcor> leftyfb, my comment regarding games on Ubuntu was to point out that those old silly games should be made easy to play. It's user-friendly approach.
<Zewwy> ohhh neat, I never used one drive
<aldcor> *easy to install
<leftyfb> aldcor: this is a support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is for ranting
<Zewwy> aldcor: that requires somne to support it
<Zewwy> and that means work
<leftyfb> daemon: redownload the ubuntu 18.04 server iso from ubuntu.com and flash to your usb/cd
<daemon> leftyfb, there is no media this is a VM and it matches the sha provided by the website
<Zewwy> what you mean no media?
<leftyfb> daemon: what is the filename of the iso you're using?
<Zewwy> you must have mounted the ISO in your VM for it to install
<daemon>  /venv/media/ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso
<daemon> SHA256 (/venv/media/ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso) = ea6ccb5b57813908c006f42f7ac8eaa4fc603883a2d07876cf9ed74610ba2f53
<leftyfb> daemon: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> what kind of virtualization are you usiung there?
<leftyfb> use that one instead
<daemon> tomreyn, bhyve
<daemon> cheers leftyfb will give it a whirl
<Zewwy> what the heck is bhyve
<leftyfb> daemon: if it works, I would ask you file a big against the subiquity installer
<Zewwy> file a big?
<tomreyn> daemon: i think someone else (or you?) ran into unexplicable errors trying to run ubuntu in this virtualization before.
<daemon> tomreyn, the weird ipv6 thing yep
<leftyfb> Zewwy: please stop with the commentary
<daemon> with something cloud
<Zewwy> ok, or don't educate me
<daemon> tomreyn, infacgt I followed my own video to install it just now
<daemon> tomreyn, why I was so confused on the failure
<tomreyn> daemon: i don't recall what was the issue last time. but you may have hit another shortcoming of the virtualization here.
<tomreyn> after all, this image works in most others.
<leftyfb> Zewwy: http://bhyve.org/  # 2nd google result for "bhyve"
<daemon> tomreyn, the issue last time was my parent was actually advertising ipv6 incorrectly ;)
<daemon> it picked it up on the vnet
<Zewwy> I get taht, but what is file a big agaist?
<daemon> but it installed faultless
<calamari> Zewwy: There are corporate things going on with the networking that may only have political, rather than rational reasons... basically the wireless connection is where I can do most of my work, and the ethernet is good for printing and a couple intranet things
<Zewwy> calamari: Ahh gotcha thanks
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I'm suggesting a possible issue with the subiquity installer ... being all new and all
<tomreyn> daemon: i see. you can get the full error log from the installer, post it to the ubuntu pastbin, then we can take a closer look.
<daemon> tomreyn, that was actually the post of 'full error log'
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i think i know most of them by now, but surte, there can always be more ;)
<calamari> leftyfb: how do I set it in network manager? I figured out how to add routes, but I didn't see an option to delete
<leftyfb> tomreyn: you didn't know about the one with cloud-init ;)
<tomreyn> daemon: you posted a screen shot, did i miss another post?
<leftyfb> calamari: "use this connection only for resources on its network"
<leftyfb> calamari: that will prevent it from setting a default toute
<leftyfb> route*
<calamari> leftyfb: I'll try it, thanks
<tomreyn> leftyfbtrue :)
<daemon> tomreyn, no that was all I got
<daemon> tomreyn, its kinda hard to do much over rs-232
<Zewwy> daemon: I neverheard of this hypervisor before, seems neat that it is based on BSD, is there any benifits vs others liek Linux KVM, VMwares ESXi, or MS Hyper-V?
<daemon> Zewwy, in my honest opinion having tried most hypervisors at this point, weird and wonderful the two I often use are hyper-v and bhyve depending on the project
<Zewwy> mhmm intersting
<Zewwy> I copuldn't stand Hyper-v as configuing a vlan right from the console was not possible
<Zewwy> and havign limited ports
<daemon> but hyper-v is a bit unfair as ms wrote specific virtualization drivers for freebsd
<Zewwy> that bugge dme
<daemon> so it likely has an unfair benchmarking advantage on that platform
<leftyfb> can we stay on topic please?
<Zewwy> probably classic MS
<Zewwy> sorry
<Zewwy> im out
<daemon> leftyfb, tomreyn I apologise I am unsure who suggested the non live ISO, its working perfectly
<leftyfb> daemon: I did
<Zewwy> daemon: it is better IMHO
<Zewwy> I had ... other issues with the live installer :P
<leftyfb> Zewwy: please stop
<daemon> leftyfb, thank you once again, what a curious problem though
<Zewwy> ohj Im not allowed to share my personal experiences with Ubntu's insatller?
<daemon> I would assume they was based around the same core
<leftyfb> daemon: feel free to help out and file a bug against subiquity
<leftyfb> daemon: It's a new installer that uses the cloud image as opposed to a D-I install
<daemon> leftyfb, I presume its here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity if so I will throw a quick video together to show exactly whats happening with as much detail as I can provide I imagine its related to me using rs-232 I should connect a VNC/gfx adapter to it and try thatas well
<leftyfb> daemon: thank you
<daemon> leftyfb, interestingly last time I was here there was that init issue with cloud services and now you mention the live installer uses a cloud backer ...
<leftyfb> daemon: it has the option to use cloud-init after install. Though it doesn't rely on it too much for the default install.
<emma> HOLAA
<LinuxTabletUser> Hola:-)
<emma> COMO ESTAN
<LinuxTabletUser> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daemon> leftyfb, ah I see, I just thought it was an off co-incidence
<LinuxTabletUser> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<leftyfb> LinuxTabletUser: can we help you with something?
<LinuxTabletUser> ubottu:!lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<leftyfb> !es | emma
<ubottu> emma: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leftyfb> LinuxTabletUser: do you have a support question?
<LinuxTabletUser> 14.04 Ltd eol
<LinuxTabletUser> *lts
<leftyfb> LinuxTabletUser: not yet, no. Next month
<LinuxTabletUser> The
<LinuxTabletUser> Thx
<Lionyx> Hello. I have lxdm running as a login manager and when I log in my touchpad mouse works ok. But when I launch startx it does not. How do i track where lxdm puts it's xorg config?
<leftyfb> Lionyx: what version of ubuntu are you running where you need to run startx to get the desktop to run?
<Lionyx> i am using gallium os actually
<Lionyx> basetd on xbuntu
<leftyfb> Lionyx: ok, that is unsupported here. Please seek support from gallium
<emma> JOIN UBUNTU
<leftyfb> emma: do you have a support question?
<emma> QUIEN QUIERE SER MI AMIGO
<leftyfb> !es | emma
<ubottu> emma: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leftyfb> emma: Este es un canal de soporte. Por favor / únase a # ubuntu-offtopic para chatear con otros en la comunidad. Este canal habla solo en inglés.
<daemon> leftyfb, fully booted and working I will file a note saying that in reality on the download page it should be hinted to use the non-live installer for VM
<leftyfb> daemon: the bug should be files against the subiquity installer
<daemon> leftyfb, the bug may take some work to track down, in the intrim however it would take almost no time for them to make a note on the downloads page and yes I will deffinatly file the bug
<leftyfb> daemon: that isn't going to happen without a bug report
<daemon> leftyfb, I will file a bug report! :) I have the very form open, I will link you when its there
<tomreyn> daemon: i think the default server ("live") installer is so far considered to work fine (despite of several bugs, some of which are critical, but nnot virutalization specific) in the common virtualization environments. suggesting that it should not be used in those will probably need some kind of reasoning.
<daemon> tomreyn, 'If you have trouble with the live installer you should try the non-live installer <x>, you should likely use the non-live installer in more niche enviroments as standard'
<tomreyn> even over a serial connection you should be able to upload the log file, unless you're trying to install without an internet connection, in which case this installer is not going to work anyways (there's a workaround, though, IIRC).
<tomreyn> daemon: i agree this is factually and technically correct. i also doubt this would pass the marketing department. :)
<daemon> :-)
<tomreyn> but that's not something we should concern ourselves with
<eriol> lol
<eriol> lvr
<eriol> alv
<eriol> c mamo
<eriol> help
<eriol> xdxd
<eriol> quien esta activo
<eriol> ¿?
<leftyfb> !es | eriol
<ubottu> eriol: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eriol> ?
<eriol> . . .
<gyles19> Just ask your question, Eriol.
<[rg]> can apt hold back a package? or only apt-get?
<tomreyn> [rg]: can you calify "hold back"?
<tomreyn> *clarify
<OerHeks> pinning?
<gyles19> rj, as I understand it, apt-mark hold packagename] is the process.  It's what I use, anyway.
<tomreyn> i expect either to not update or remove packages marked 'hold'
<[rg]> e.g an ew package upgraade is available, I want to upgrade other packages, but no that one
<[rg]> conversly, can I upgrade a single package?
<[rg]> ok so apt mark
<gyles19> rg: sure, just apt install singlepackage
<gyles19> and/or apt-mark hold oldpackage, then apt upgrade
<[rg]> ah
<[rg]> thanks
<gyles19> yw
<[rg]> is there documentation somewhere about the package history format?
<gyles19> "package history format?"
<[rg]> yeah, i want to be able to make a script that lists manually installed packages and their dependencies
<gyles19> rg: apt-mark showmanual will list all manually installed packages for you.
<[rg]> i see a bunch off stuff I havent installed...
<gyles19> rg: I don't think apt (the wrapper) will show deps and rdps.  I use apt-cache depends somepackage and apt-cache rdepends somepackage for that.  Or you can install and use aptitude, it makes browsing dependencies a lot easier.
<gyles19> rg: I believe the extra packages you're seeing were planted by the original installer.
<[rg]> ok, why do they mark it as manual, do you know?
<[rg]> and I use synaptic, which seems similar
<gyles19> rg: As I understand it, stuff marked 'manual' is only allowed to be removed manually.  stuff marked 'auto' can be removed by 'autoremove'.
<tomreyn> some packages are integral to ubuntu, should not be removed, those will be set to manually installed, too.
<gyles19> rg: you woudn't want apt-get autoremove deinstalling your kernel packages, for example.
<[rg]> oh i see
<[rg]> yeah that would be bad
<tomreyn> oir dpkg, or apt-get
<tomreyn> or glibc
<gyles19> or ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-server, which one of my fool newhires managed to do yesterday using aptitude.
<[rg]> lol
<[rg]> hire me instead 8-)
<tomreyn> those are just meta packages, removing them should not do immediate harm
<calamari> there's nothing wrong with removing ubuntu-standard
<gyles19> Tomreyn, whatever he did flagged 90% of installed packages for deinstall, and when unattended-upgrades ran that night, the vm self-destructed.
<tomreyn> well, that's unfortunate.
<[rg]> see, looking at logs, i notice some fields like requested by appear
<gyles19> Aptitude flagged everything for removal, not just the one meta package.
<tomreyn> you shouldn't be using aptitude nowadays.
<gyles19> rg: which log are you looking at?
<gyles19> I detest aptitude and don't installer it anywhere.  Another admin installed it and the newhire found it.
<[rg]> var/log/apt/history.log
<[rg]> however I notice, packages listed my not be in order installed
<[rg]> thats why I am curios to official format
<[rg]> oh wait
<tomreyn> history.log lists actions requested, not actions taken, those are logged in term.log (same directory).
<[rg]> maybe you still can
<[rg]> seems only automatic gets flagged, order is still dubious
<[rg]> tomreyn: term.log?
<tomreyn> [rg]: yes?
<[rg]> ok, cool
<gyles19> Well, as that log grows like any other log, newest actions will be at the tail of the log file.
<[rg]> gyles19: i am thinking of the order when a bunch of packages are installed at once
<gyles19> The Requested-By: is when someone uses sudo to run the apt command that wrote to the log.
<gyles19> rg: for that look in /var/log/dpkg.log*
<gyles19> rg: and possibly in /var/log/installer/*
<tomreyn> /var/log/installer/ is the initial installation
<[rg]> dpkg.log is the same
<[rg]> but i may have enough information for my script :)
<sudo18> lo
<[rg]> gday
<sudo18> aussie?
<[rg]> nope, canada
<[rg]> just like saying that :P
<sudo18> my birth mother was born in windsor ont.
<sudo18> so, i'm half right?
<[rg]> yeah
<sudo18> k. just checking
<[rg]> ngl wish I was in australia rn
<[rg]> fun place to be
<sudo18> why? that place is full of felons
<tomreyn> please move any non support chat elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic. thanks.
<[rg]> sorry
<sudo18> aye aye captain chat
<tomreyn> it's not a rule i just made up, see /topic
<sudo18> i'll get right on it.
<guiverc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anibic> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu 2019-03-14
<anibic> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<cym> best channel?
<cym> !yes
<Randolf> I'm looking at the tutorial for installing Ubuntu Linux 18 from a USB memory stick, but it seems to be missing the steps required for setting up the USB memory stick with the installation files:  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0
<Randolf> What do I need to do to get this part going?  Thanks.
<Ben64> what os are you on now
<Randolf> Ben64: My current (old) laptop is Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.  I have a new laptop that came with Windows 10 but I want to overwrite that (I haven't used it yet).
<Ben64> then just use dd to write the iso directly to the flash drive
<Randolf> I want to get whatever is the most current stable release of Ubuntu Linux (18.10?) and put that on my USB flash drive.
<Randolf> ...to install.
<Randolf> Oh, okay.
<Randolf> dd can do that?
<Ben64> yep
<Randolf> I didn't know.  Nice!  I always thought dd needed the same geometry to do its raw copying.
<Ben64> and 18.04 is what i would recommend
<Randolf> Oh, okay.  That version is working very well for me, except that it doesn't support the newest version of TLS in Apache HTTPd.
<Randolf> For my laptop that's fine though.
<Randolf> Why do you recommend 18.04 instead of 18.10?  (I'm just looking at the download page.)
<Ben64> because of the long term support
<Ben64> other releases only have 9 months of support
<Randolf> Oh, I see, that's what the LTS means, and 18.10 will be discontinued long before 18.04.  That makes sense.
<Ben64> so 18.10 will be dead in July of this year
<Randolf> Oh.
<Randolf> Wow.
<Randolf> That's a very good reason.
<Ben64> yep, i've been on LTS since 8.04
<guiverc> Randolf, 18.10 will release-upgrade to 19.04 coming out next month.. the non-LTS requires 6-9 month bumps to the next release
<Randolf> guiverc:  Thanks.  That's good to know.  I look forward to trying 19.04.
<sudo18> 18.04 is moving to 19.04?
<Ben64> not by default, no
<sudo18> goddamnit. i just kinda learned how to click on shit.
<sudo18> is dota 2 gay friendly on ubuntu? i want to make sure i'm friendly to the programmers
<sudo18> asking for a gay friend. thanks
<Deihmos> anyone know how you customize the context menu when you right click on the desktop?
<hggdh> sudo18: please mind your language
<sudo18> what did i say? gay?
<Eickmeyer> sudo18: Among other things.
<sudo18> meh
<hggdh> sudo18: no, not meh. You have been warned
<sudo18> i suppose i have.
<sudo18> i'm a bit of a pot stirrer
<hggdh> sudo18: not here, no.
<sudo18> i tend to be wreckless.
<sudo18> where shall I get my fix
<sudo18> lo
<hggdh> sudo18: please behave
<sudo18> i have some ubuntu questions.
<hggdh> just go ahead and ask them. But, please, keep on-topic
<sudo18> why is bluetooth so flaky on 18.04. i have tried a number of times to connect and keep connected, my headphones. can someone direct me to a resource, or man that can explain how bluetooth works in 18.04 so that i can please fucking get my fucking headphones please to work please that is all, suck a nut about your topic, i don't like you
<Eickmeyer> sudo18: Language. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<threadstack> Anyone awake? =]
<tomreyn> that doesn't seem to be an ubuntu support question
<threadstack> Fair enough. Any officially supported IRC clients? Currently using <NotSoFriendlyNameHere> and it's way out of date/not so great on Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> threadstack: Your choice of an IRC client depends on your choice for how you use irc - Me, I prefer terminmal based irssi.
<hggdh> and I use weechat.
<tomreyn> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 63 kB
<tomreyn> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1ubuntu4.1 (bionic), package size 695 kB, installed size 2538 kB
<threadstack> Bashing-om: I'm using BitchX
<tomreyn> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.1-2 (bionic), package size 342 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<tomreyn> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> so of these, only irssi is in main.
<tomreyn> ...meaning 'officially supported'
<threadstack> Ah, thanks! =]
<Randolf> NotSoFriendlyNameHere?  Ha, that's probably the IRC client called BitchX.
<[rg]> sh on ubuntu runs dash?
<[rg]> the shebang?
<calher> yes
<calher> no bashisms
<[rg]> ok, cool
<Menzador> Wait, is that a new thing now? I'm pretty sure we ship bash by default
<hggdh> bash is shipped, but /bin/sh is dash
<Menzador> Ah, thank you
<hggdh> (I prefer bash for most of what I do)
<threadstack> Can someone CTCP me? =]
<the_actor> Hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu 18.4 LTS, there is no additial software installed past the base packages. I also enabled SSH during install. SHH works fine over the network, but refuses to connect remotely. I have verified this is not a routing and or port blocking issue. Additionally ufb status shown the firewall is inactive. Any ideas?
<threadstack> the_actor: Does the port show as open/listening?
<the_actor> you mean in the config file?
<the_actor> threadstack: The SSH config file is default- port 22. I have tried changing it to 8000 9000 . . .
<threadstack> Oh, does SHH = SSH? =]
<cim209> the_actor: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<the_actor> cim209: I have checked it, what in perticular should I be looking for?
<cim209> at the very top, port 22 should be commented
<cim209> you can uncomment it then change the port then sudo service ssh restart
<the_actor> cim209: I have done this. Same response. I tried changing it to 8000, 9000 . . .
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: how are you attempting to remote connect to your SSH server?
<cim209> try sudo service sshd restart
<the_actor> cim209: I have set this up many times before, this is the first time I am doing so on Ubuntu
<cim209> it "should've" worked
<cim209> maybe reboot?
<the_actor> cim209: I have done this several times. it changes the port successfully, but remotely the ssh client just hangs.
<VitoG> too many losers
<the_actor> cim209: As soon as i'm on WiFi it start to work, hit it from an outside IP it hangs. if I redirect the IP to a diffrent virtual server, the router passes the request just fine showing the ISP and router are not blocking it.
<[rg]> can people run different install package of architectures from their own?
<the_actor> cim209: Is there some new security feature perhaps in 18.4?
<[rg]> wow thats a mess
<cim209> the_actor: oh you're changing the ssh port from a desktop ubuntu
<the_actor> cim209: no
<pragmaticenigma> VitoG: trolling is not welcome here, please see !guidelines for more information
<[rg]> is it possible to install a package of an architure differnnt from the host
<the_actor> cim209: the server is a KVM instance running on a virtualization server
<cim209> the_actor: are you SSHing to a domain or IP
<cim209> if domain, is the domain pointed to your vps IP
<the_actor> cim209: Yes the local IP works fine the remote IP hangs, same for remote domain.
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: Your question do not make anysense... please try rephrasing them and be more detailed to help others understand
<cim209> there should be no firewall or anything like that enabled by default
<cim209> even ufw is off by default
<threadstack> the_actor: Any chance you can do a tcpdump?
<cim209> speaking of that, check sudo ufw status
<[rg]> ok
<the_actor> cim209: I have a Ununtu Server LTS just installed with SSH at 10.0.1.101 listening at port 22, If i ssh 10.0.1.101 it works, if I change the port and ssh -p 8000 10.0.1.101 it works, if I ssh the gateway IP addres the request seemes passed over by router and simply hangs.
<[rg]> what package architectures can you install from?
<Santy> hola buenas noches gente como les va?
<threadstack> the_actor: Are you using iptables by any chance?
<Santy> estoy buscando gente que sepa de ubuntu, para hacer un trabajo, puedo pagar$$
<the_actor> Santy: not unless it is installed by default
<Bashing-om> !es | Santy
<ubottu> Santy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: That still makes no sense... what do you mean by architecture?
<the_actor> I guess my network is haunted, there must be an invisible packet goblin . . .
<[rg]> packages have an architecture tag like amd64, sparc, noarch etc
<Santy> I'm looking for people who separate from ubuntu, to do a job, I can pay $$
<cim209> the_actor: why would you ssh into the gateway IP
<the_actor> The gateway is set up to forward to the server
<pragmaticenigma> Santy: This is not the place to put advertisements
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | Santy
<ubottu> Santy: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | Santy
<ubottu> Santy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the_actor> cim209: how else would I remotely SSH into the box?
<threadstack> the_actor: Do you mean VIP address or LoadBalancer IP when you say "gateway IP address"?
<cim209> the_actor: by using the IP address your host gave you?
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: You can only install packages for your system archetecture... that's why they're labeled as such. You cannot install something for SPARC on amd_x64, they are totally different CPUs with different programming
<the_actor> cim209: In the house, I use 10.0.1.101, outside I use the public gateway IP which forwards to the local ip and port.
<cim209> thought you were sshing to your vps and not your home machine?
<the_actor> my VPS server is in my office at the house.
<cim209> oh
<cim209> yeah idk, that's a third party (home router) issue
<threadstack> tcpdump or WireShark or NetMon or the like on the client might point to the potential problem, like if it's not completing the three-way handshake.
<[rg]> pragmaticenigma: ok, you should be able to get x86 on amd64?
<the_actor> cim209: I put togeather a virtulization server from parts at goodwill for me and my friends to practice coding on. This is an issue with one of the Ubuntu Servers running in KVM, I have been able to do this fine in CentOS, Redhat, and Debian the only oddball out is Ubuntu 18.4 LTS which is freaking out
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: to a certain point, yes
<the_actor> I would love to know what the hell is going on with my SSH requests.
<[rg]> pragmaticenigma: ok so say you did that for two packages x86 and amd64, the history log would record them seperatly right
<[rg]> they are distinct packages
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: Please get to the point of your question. What are you trying to do?
<cim209> the_actor: nice
<the_actor> There has to be some super savy Ubuntu detective guru here to help . . . I'm hoping . . .  right?
<the_actor> cim209: it will be nice if I can get the darn thing to work
<[rg]> I am trying to make a script that will list manually installed packages
<cim209> check your port forwarding in your router
<cim209> last resort is to call your ISP
<the_actor> cim209: I switched from CentOS to Ubuntu because I liked the doccumentation and the community better for webserver type stuff, but now I'm stuck.
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: That is a topic for a programming channel... find a channel for the language you are writing in using !alis
<cim209> the_actor: yeah running a web server at home is finnicky
<[rg]> howso
<cim209> the_actor: because your ISP might not approve of it
<[rg]> its has to do with ubuntu package format
<[rg]> and log format
<the_actor> cim209: I know my ISP is not the issue, if I log in to my router and swtich the IP to another virtual server it work fine. The request seems to be seen but Ubuntu will ignore it if it is from an outside address.
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: you just said manually installed packages... that's not a supported topic here...
<[rg]> ok, i should say, installed by user via apt
<[rg]> not from source
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: If you are looking for a listing of packages installed through apt... there are already tools that do that type of listing for you
<threadstack> the_actor: How is port-forwarding set up for the client in KVM? hostfwd=tcp::8022-:22,hostfwd=tcp::8090
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: look at the documentation for apt, apt-show-versions
<the_actor> threadstack: I'm not sure the hosting server it EdgeLinux from Antsle, I mainly only use the web interface, but I set up a virtual interface that is bridged to the router, the router assigns the ip based on mac address.
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: logs are also documented by the packages themselves. where they write to, what format the use, etc. These are research topics which are out of scope for this channel. You're welcome to ask them in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss.... as far as the programming part you are attemptnig to do, again, I would encourage you to find a channel specific to the language you're writing your application/script in
<the_actor> threadstack: let me see if I can find more info
<the_actor> threadstack: It is showing it is bridged via br0, there are 2 virtual nic interfaces
<threadstack> Does it forward ports or is just 22 to 22?
<threadstack> I suspect what's happened is that you've forwarded to a port that might be reserved for something else, so you try the handshake and the client "hangs" because it's not getting a response back.
<threadstack> This would explain why it works internally but externally it's no go.
<the_actor> threadstack: The way the system is set up, there are two virtual NICS. NIC 1 is set up by the system and is on its own subnet. NIC 2 is the one I added and bridged to the main subnet and set up forwarding rules for it to receive the packets.
<threadstack> I could very well be talking out of my ***, though, so take it with a grain of salt /but/ the symptoms sound like you're knocking on a door that doesn't reply to that knock.
<the_actor> threadstack: you may be on to someting, because I dont get an error
<the_actor> threadstack: let me try to delete the default interface and see what happens
<threadstack> A network packet capture would show this, in either no ACK or no SYN-ACK.
<the_actor> threadstack: Sorry, I dont know how to do that
<the_actor> threadstack: You were right, it was some conflict
<threadstack> BOOM. Headshot.
<the_actor> threadstack: The minute I deleted the default interface that the virtualization server set by default and left only the bridge I created, it began to work.
<threadstack> Then that was probably split-routing. Not the same thing but would've been the same symptom, if it didn't know how to traverse out.
<threadstack> Glad it's working, now, though. =]
<the_actor> threadstack: You know man, I was one of the first CCNA's in Houston to ever pass the original program. I dont know what it is like now, but it was some hard core bare metal stuff back in the day. It is rediclous how the general public thinks that just anyone can understand the dynamics of network engineering. I don't think it is well understood that even trained experts will be scratching their heads every
<the_actor> once in a while.
<the_actor> Everybody, thank you for your help. Thanks for making this community awesome!
<espBerry> how can i install pip on ubuntu?
<Iwonder> Hi
<Iwonder> anyone here can help me how to make a swap partition? after installing fresh ubuntu
<mallu> I have an Ubuntu 14.04. Everytime I reboot the server, it gets stuck at Starting SSH server or Stopping save kernel messages. It never gets to login prompt. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<moe_> Question: will ddrescue be better at recovering data from a drive that was accidentally erased for a few minutes before realizing (Seatools Erase command, I believe it overwrites with zeros).
<moe_> I unplugged the drive after stopping command and was not able to use it until it was repartitioned w/ ext4 and then to NTFS, for obvious reasons it's not showing data but wondering how far a zero-write can go in a few minutes on a 6TB drive
<mallu> I have an Ubuntu 14.04. Everytime I reboot the server, it gets stuck at Starting SSH server or Stopping save kernel messages. It never gets to login prompt. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<guiverc> Iwonder, the easiest method to create a partition in my opinion (any including swap) is to boot a live system (eg. Ubuntu install media) and use `gparted` to create it.   edit fstab to use it is pretty easy too
<guiverc> espBerry, `sudo apt install python-pip`
<anibic> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<guiverc> mallu, i don't know, but I'd reboot, edit grub & ensure 'quiet splash' isn't active so you see more more clues; then maybe try booting to 1/single (runlevel 1) mode & if login got there, manually starting things... (until you found what)
<mallu> guiverc: how do I change the runlevel 1 while booting up?
<guiverc> using grub, <e> to edit and add a ' 1' or ' single' to the linux kernel line (the line I suggested removing quiet splash from if there; quiet hides some messages - you want to see them all)
<mallu> guiverc: I'm able to boot into single mode!
<guiverc> i expected you would be mallu
<mallu> guiverc: so I think one of the service in runlevel 3 is the culprit
<mallu> wondering how I can identify which one
<guiverc> mallu, I suspect so too, but the walking forward till you have an issue is harder; why I suggested the quiet splash & boot first - hoping for clues with all messages displayed...
<mallu> there is no quiet splash option in grub
<mallu> guiverc: also I am running this in VMWare if that makes any difference
<guiverc> meaning you've seen all messages already (no splash as you have no gui no doubt) ... look in usual logs, inc. journctl for clues.. i'm not a sysadmin so have only walked a system to boot a few times & couldn't reliably walk you there sorry (too long ago, pre sysd days..)
<mallu> guiverc: thanks. The weird part is I am able to ssh into the server from another one
<guiverc> that'll be a HUGE clue to someone, alas not me sorry. it reads like it's fully booting up to me, but local terminal services maybe aren't..
<mallu> when I type the command runlevel it is saying N2. Is it really 2 or actually 3?
<guiverc> mallu, runlevel reports prior.runlevel & current (N means there is no prior)
<guiverc> or it is 'unknown'
<mallu> guiverc: shouldn't the default runlevel be 3 though?
<guiverc> my default is 5; but I've got a desktop ubuntu.  I don't know the server default, but wouldn't be surprised if it was 5 there too but sorry I don't know
<mallu> guiverc: I got it. /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf has runlevel
<fishfox> Hey all, upgraded my kernel and lost my nvidia drivers.  So I purged everything and installed nvidia-drivers-418 but the module doesn’t load
<fishfox> I also don’t seem to have anything in /lib/modules
<bbbbbb> hello
<guiverc> bbbbbb, G'day.  If you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it, and be patient waiting for a response, someone will answer if & when they can.
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lotuspsychje> greeting cfhowlett long time no see :p
<cfhowlett> yowza^3 lotus
<shamnas> hai
<navi_> if i want to search sublime in my system then what is command to see the exexutable file ?i want to add sublime as default editor in filezilla
<Kriss3d> anyone good with the new netplan in xubuntu 18.04 ? for some reason my interfaces file gets ignored
<Triffid_Hunter> navi_: 'which sublime' I guess
<dirtwash> if I wanna change kernel boot paremter I edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub no? coz I tried and it doesnt use the new parameter after boot..
<dirtwash> ubuntu 16.04
<guiverc> dirtwash, if you have more than one grub installed it may not the owner of MBR, does your running system own the MBR/grub-stage-0?   maybe check the line you changed wasn't commented out too
<dirtwash> guiverc: not a comment issue, its just 1 grub
<dirtwash> default unbutu install, nothing but KVM VMs on this machines, nothing runs there
<guiverc> they were my only thoughts dirtwash sorry
<dirtwash> yea mine too, i did this a million times
<Bilbo0> The unix timestamp generator told me "1552216023" but with "--before date 1552216023" it gives me the following errors and doesn't run "Only show and process deleted entries if they are deleted .extundelete: Some unrecognized options were found. Use --help for a usage message.extundelete: Error parsing command-line options."
<Bilbo0> I am trying to use a extundelete option that wants me to put a date for  it's "--before date" option. I was told "you could just use an online unix timestamp generator and copy/paste if you want" but that's not working. The unix timestamp generator told me "1552216023" but with "--before date 1552216023" it gives me the following errors and doesn't run "Only show and process deleted entries if they are deleted .extundelete: Some unrecognized
<Bilbo0> options were found. Use --help for a usage message.extundelete: Error parsing command-line options."
<Bilbo0> Can anyone please help?
<geirha> Bilbo0: I'm unfamiliar with that command, but it's probably supposed to be either ''--before 1552216023'' or ''--before-date 1552216023''
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: there's no date
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: they mean in the man page to replace date with your actual date, so --before 1552216023
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: geirha that was it, the man page made it look like date was part of the option command
<Bilbo0> I also want to unmount the drive but it says its busy, I've tried closing down everything related to it but it still won't mount
<Bilbo0> Ok it says " check it with fsck before using extundelete" what's fsck for? check for what?
<ZX454> file consistency check
<Delphin> for some reason in Ubuntu I cant add a vpn connection via the GUI because its greyed out, anyone know how to fix it?
<ZX454> What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<zeta> In Ubuntu 18 desktop error reporting there is just "send report" or "cancel", no way to see the report to make sure it's relevent
<Delphin> 16.04.1
<ducasse> Delphin: make sure the necessary packages are installed
<Delphin> oh I fixed it, it was packages
<Bilbo0> Extundelete says "check it with fsck before using extundelete" it means like checking to see if the FS is messed up? is this really necessary before trying to recover files?
<ducasse> Bilbo0: if the manual or program itself tells you to do it, then why not just follow the instructions? there's probably a reason for that recommendation.
<Bilbo0> ducasse: Well if nothing else, I can't get that to work
<ZX454> Is that the full error?
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: are ou still messing with filerecovery? photorec would have done the job long time ago..
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: did you make an image of the disk and working on that?
<EriC^^> cause you should..
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: Does photorec allow you to recover only files after a certain date?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I am not sure, probably not
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: just think by yourself what kind of filetype you want to recover
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: and recover whole disk
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: It's not about file type, i want only files after a certain date, I DO NOT WANT TO RECOVER THE WHOLE #%!^ DISK
<ducasse> Bilbo0: do you mean fsck won't check the filesystem?
<ZX454> Bilbo0: Just run fsck?
<Bilbo0> ducasse: Yes, it says "https://pastebin.com/xnZsNiZE" when I try
<ducasse> Bilbo0: did you try doing what it suggests?
<Bilbo0> ducasse: That message is unclear but I tried several different variants on what I could guess it meant and they didn't work
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> Bilbo0: in that case i am sceptical extundelete will be able to recover anything
<Bilbo0> ducasse: That doesn't make sense, being able to scan for errors in the FS or not should not matter for being able to use extundelete
<ducasse> Bilbo0: reading the superblock does
<Bilbo0> Let's forget fsck. I try running the command sudo extundelete --before 1552216023 /dev/sdb2 --restore-directory /directory/path and it tells me "Only show and process deleted entries if they are deleted before 1552216023.extundelete: Some unrecognized options were found. Use --help for a usage message.extundelete: Error parsing command-line options"
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: try putting the --restore-directory option in the middle
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: it is in the middle, which middle, please reform the command and show me
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: extundelete [options] device-file...  it says to put it at the end, options in the middle
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: put /dev/sdb2 at the very end
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: So put that at the end and leave the rest the same?
<EriC^^> yeh
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: It didn't work, do I want a slash before and/or after the direct/path? before and or after dev/sdb2?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: before is fine, paste errors
<ducasse> Bilbo0: use absolute paths, yes
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: So before, and not after? "paste errors"? What are you referring to?
<Bilbo0> ducasse: What are absolute paths?
<ducasse> Bilbo0: starting with a forward slash, listing the full path
<Bilbo0> ducasse: Do I end with a forward slash?
<ducasse> doesn't matter
<EriC^^> Bilbo0:
<Bilbo0> ducasse: Ok but the command's still not working
<EriC^^> Bilbo0> EriC^^: It didn't work < paste what it said
<ducasse> ^^ use a pastebin
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I did, Here it is again I try running the command sudo extundelete --before 1552216023 /dev/sdb2 --restore-directory /directory/path and it tells me "Only show and process deleted entries if they are deleted before 1552216023.extundelete: Some unrecognized options were found. Use --help for a usage message.extundelete: Error parsing command-line options"
<ducasse> Bilbo0: put /dev/sdb2 at the end
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: try sudo extundelete --before 1552216023 --restore-directory /directory/path /dev/sdb2
<Bilbo0> ducasse: I tried that, same error
<ducasse> Bilbo0: is there a space in the path?
<Bilbo0> There is a space between directory/path and /dev/sdb2
<ducasse> but not in the path itself?
<Bilbo0> there is a space in the path itself
<Bilbo0> anime movies
<ducasse> quote the path (or escape the space with \)
<Bilbo0> I don't get what you mean by escape the space
<Bilbo0> you mean put \ instead of space?
<ducasse> Bilbo0: --restore-directory "/path/with space/goes/here"
<Bilbo0> And by quote the path you mean " on either side touching?
<EriC^^> and/or and/or
<ducasse> or \ before the space
<ducasse> but only use one of those options
<Bilbo0> Ok some progress, different errors still blocking me
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: pasting errors helps
<Bilbo0> https://pastebin.com/DnwjW10S
<Bilbo0> I had the recovery directory set to read only. I unmounted it and it still didnt work, same error
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: paste what you ran too
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I ran exactly what you said to run
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: what did you use for /directory/path
<Bilbo0> with quotes around the path
<Bilbo0> quotes
<EriC^^> i mean what did you use exactly
<EriC^^> brb
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: paste exactly what you ran + the error so people can know how to help you better, otherwise they're going to be guessing and they cant help you efficiently and effectively
<ducasse> like we had to guess there was a space in the path
<bkero> Heya, it looks like archive.ubuntu.com is only responding on 80, not 443.
<bkero> Tested from multiple sources.
<Bilbo0> Sorry copy paste error, missed some of the content https://pastebin.com/haFcgSCs
<bkero> Actively refusing connections.
<Bilbo0> sudo extundelete --before 1552216023 --restore-directory "/media/path/anima movies/" /dev/sdb2 https://pastebin.com/haFcgSCs EriC^^ ducasse
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: "/media/path/anima movies" is on your current pc? type ls -l "/media/path/anima movies"
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: also type "mount | grep sdb2"
<ducasse> Bilbo0: /media is used for mounting drives, are you sure there is any data there to recover?
<Bilbo0> ducasse: I don't fully understand you but test disk sees the missing directory I am trying to recover
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: The end of that path is missing, a folder mysteriously gone I wish to recover
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: by --restore-directory it means that where it will save the restored files, not where it looks
<Bilbo0> and yes on my current PC on a separate drive from system
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: That is not what I was told, so what informs it where to restore from?
<ducasse> opposite, EriC^^
<ducasse> Bilbo0: --restore-directory is where to look for data
<Bilbo0> I was told I control where it saves by running the command from where I want it to save to
<EriC^^> ah i see, my bad guys
<Bilbo0> So anyway I'm still stuck
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: try "mount | grep sdb2" please
<ducasse> Bilbo0: i still say you should not ignore the advice to run fsck, but first make an image
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: try without the leading "/" in 'media/path...' just cause the manual states it doesnt need it, just in case its messing it up somehow
<Bilbo0> ducasse: I still say fsck won't run and I lack the space to make a image of an entire drive or whatever your talking about
<bluefox83> just installed the latest ubuntu and i'm having trouble getting rid of the favorites bar, it should disapear when i hit the super button...
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: you could only image '/dev/sdb2'
<ducasse> Bilbo0: well, it's your data
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: did you run mount | grep yet?
<Bilbo0> ducasse: It's your advice I literally can't use and you haven't explained the purpose for anyway
<Bilbo0> not sure, reading chat history
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: if you're using the disk, the more you use it the more the likelyhood your files will be gone, also working on the disk and running fsck etc might cause changes that are unexpected and you might lose more chance to get your stuff back
<Bilbo0> one sec, I don't think I did, trying now
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I said before it's not on the system disk
<Bilbo0> its not being used
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: k so this is just a i deleted some files by mistake scenario?
<EriC^^> is the disk healthy? did you try a smart test? still waiting for the mount | grep answer
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: No, it's a folder mysteriously vanished a couple days ago scenario
<Bilbo0> As though it self deleted or something,
<EriC^^> interesting
<ducasse> and the partition was not cleanly unmounted
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: did you check the disk health?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: How?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> please run mount | grep sdb2 ...
<ducasse> Bilbo0: anyone giving advice on data recovery is going to tell you to make an image first, to avoid overwriting the data you're trying to recover
<ducasse> just saying
<EriC^^> especially if stuff is magically disappearing, you'll want to make a current state image of it and keep it
<Bilbo0> Eric You're mount grep commend isn't working, it goes right back to a command line
<Bilbo0> with no feedback
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: that means it's not mounted
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: proper course of action here, image /dev/sdb2 then run fsck and try extundelete again
<Bilbo0> dev/sdb3 on /media/path type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
<EriC^^> that's a different partition though
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: What do you mean by image?
<Bilbo0> it was suppose to be sdb3, but changing it to the right one didn't change any of the errors
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i mean a bit-by-bit copy of the partition , sudo dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/path/to/saved/image bs=1M status=progress conv=notrunc
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: O.o
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Out of the question, I don't have space for a copy of the full partition just to recover say 600mb, that's absurd
<EriC^^> brb, if you decide to image make it conv=notrunc,fsync make sure the disk is healthy as well might want to use gddrescue package if it's not
<ducasse> it's not absurd, it's sound advice. you just don't want to hear it.
<Bilbo0> And I said time and time again that fsck doesn't work!
<Bilbo0> ducasse: It is absurd, please move on
<Bilbo0> ducasse: Let me put it this way, it's literally not a option as well as everything else
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: it's not 'absurd' it's your data, you want to do that fine, we're just giving you sound advice, you're free to do whatever you want with your files, including risking their permanent loss
<Bilbo0> So let's not argue about that anymore
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: k, then run fsck as suggested by extundelete, and cross your fingers, also now are you sure it's /dev/sdb2 or /dev/sdb3 ?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Are you saying trying to recover one folder might jeopardize the whole partition? Restore programs only read from the recovery disk, not write.
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: It's 3. And FSCK DOESN'T WORK!!!!!!!!
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: "If you decide to continue, extundelete may overwrite some of the deleted files and make recovering those files impossible."
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: again, "doesn't work" doesnt help us, and did you run the smart test?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I asked how to run the smart test and you didnt answer, I gave the exact fsck error before too
<EriC^^> i did, scroll up
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: sorry i wasnt following earlier, please paste the fsck link again
<Bilbo0> Ok one sec on the smart mo tool and the fsck error
<ducasse> EriC^^: it said it couldn't read the superblock, and to try an alternative location
<EriC^^> aha
<Bilbo0> I don't know what that means
<ducasse> no, that's why you're seeking help
<Bilbo0> right
<akash> hey
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: the superblock contains important info about the filesystem, luckily it has backups in various places in the disk though
<Bilbo0> besides that fsck thing was with a earlier malformed version of the command, it doesn't say that now, so what exactly should I run for fsck?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: first things first, run the smart test
<akash> this is crazy
<lotuspsychje__> akash: can we help you?
<akash> i am soo very new to this thing
<lotuspsychje> akash: you joined the ubuntu support channel
<lotuspsychje> akash: here is where you can aks questions about ubuntu problems
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: "  Completed without error "
<Bilbo0> akash: As in ask about something you don't understand and someone may or may not be able to answer
<Bilbo0> give as much detail as possible
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: type 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999'
<akash> what is this all about
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/LBriUy3u
<Kai> hey
<akash> are bhai kaisangya
<Kai> are bhai aakash
<EriC^^> akash: it's a support channel for ubuntu, people have problems or questions they need help with they come ask and get help if someone knows and is willing to help
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: disk is good no bad sectors at all
<Kai> hello everyone
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: the fsck command is 'sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb3'
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: try "dumpe2fs /dev/sdb3 | grep -i superblock | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Hmm it worked this time, maybe I had the command wrong before. Anyway aside from amount of files and blocks it only said "1.4% non-contiguous" What ever that means, it doesn't sound very concerning
<EriC^^> that sounds good
<zeolo> hi
<EriC^^> yeah it just means 1.4% of files are fragmented (pieces arent after eachother and scattered)
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/hrlm
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: try the extundelete command again and see what happens
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Does that look good to you?
<Kai> hey
<BluesKaj> hi Kai
<Kai> where are you from?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Same result
<Kai> @BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Kai, this isn't general chat channel. Ifyou have an ubuntu question, then ask it
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: ah ok
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i think there's some kind of syntax error going on
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: what did you mean by '(list of contents of directory I have cd'd to to receive the recovered data)' ?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: where was the absolute path of the dir that got deleted? (relative to the partition itself)
<EriC^^> like if you used to mount it at /media what then did you cd to get to it?
<octo8> Hello, some developer (who recently became a manager) was assigned a simple application project, an app to reserve houses and such, he said "good, we will start with writing a catastrophic escape plan"... I laughed up really hard, do you think this is funny? i work with them as a freelancer though...
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: That quote seems wrong, not sure if I typod or if thats a combination of two things or what not. From what I understand what ever location of the command prompt I run the command from is where the saves from the restore go
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: You mean how many folders was the missing folder buried in?
<ducasse> octo8: stick to support, please, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<octo8> ok
<kwevoel> Hey everyone, when listing all usb devices using lsusb, would it show devices plugged into a USB Hub - or only the HUB?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: yup that's true, no, well kind of, i mean if you used to mount it at /media/exthdd   you'd get /media/exthdd/mystuff/anime movies
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: you know what i mean?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Sorry, still struggling to understand you
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: where did you used to mount the hdd?
<EriC^^> when you access the "anime movies" dir, that's now missing right?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i'm trying to see what the path is relative to only the /dev/sdb3 filesystem, so in our example it would be "mystuff/anime movies"
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I mount it through file manager, I don't know what Id use to mount it via command. What's missing is a folder
<Bilbo0> what's missing is the anime movies part
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: ok, the filemanager usually mounts it at /media/<username>/<filesystem label or uuid>
<Bilbo0> it and everything inside it is what I want to bring back, and all subfolders too of course
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: so before when you used to mount it, you'd click on it and see what exactly?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i mean was the "anime movies" dir right there? or you'd have to click on dirs to get to it?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Again, it's a folder, id see the folder, you don't mount folders. Now I dont see the folder and neither do commands
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: ok perfect, that's what i wanted to know
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: type 'sudo extundelete --before 1552216023 --restore-directory "anime movies" /dev/sdb3'
<Bilbo0> I was running a file comparison program to remove redundant files and before it saw the folder but then when I went to alter redundant files in said folder "nothing there" and then when I go there it is indeed not there
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: why use the timestamp though if you want the whole of anime movies dir? or you just want specific files/dirs in it?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Because I have probably deleted files in there before it went missing, and I don't want to bring them back
<Bilbo0> since I probably deleted them for a reason
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: ah i see
<EriC^^> k, try the extundelete command above
<kwevoel> Hey everyone, when listing all usb devices using lsusb, would it show devices plugged into a USB Hub - or only the HUB?
<Bilbo0> so not the full path, just the folder itself?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: yeah
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Same messages including the "Could not find correct inode number past inode 2." and operation not permitted at the end stuff
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: according to their help page, it says you'll get that inode 2 error if the directory was misspelt
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: can you run "sudo testdisk /dev/sdb"
<threadstack> kwevoel: It shows me the "hub" and the device.
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: What do you want me to do in testdisk?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: go to the partition, and press "p" over it to list the files
<EriC^^> then immediately take a screen shot of the missing dir if possible
<FreeBDSM> ehlo, is this a snap or not? https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/skypeforlinux
<EriC^^> dont go into any dirs at all, press "p" then screenshot
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: ^
<Bilbo0>  Analyse current partition structure and search for lost partitions [ Advanced ] Filesystem Utils [ Geometry ] Change disk geometry[ Options  ] Modify options
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: "analyse"
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Yes, it sees the missing directory, I said that earlier
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i want to see it clearly, cause the error msg is about it not finding the dir we gave it
<ducasse> EriC^^: case issue, maybe?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^:  check_FAT: Unusual media descriptor (0xf8!=0xf0)Warning: number of heads/cylinder mismatches 64 (FAT) != 255 (HD)Warning: number of sectors per track mismatches 32 (FAT) != 63 (HD)
<kwevoel> Thanks threadsack, can you confirm this is an actual physical USB hub to which you plug other USB devices into?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: That's not about the missing directory but error messages that come up quickly when doing analyses
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: ok, did the /dev/sdb3 partition show up?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: The partition shows up, but it doesnt describe it as sdb3, I know its the right one from the partition label
<Bilbo0> Most of what it shows is MS data and some numbers
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: alright, highlight it and press "p"
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Analyses doesn't work like that, it doesn't allow me to pick a partition, it scans the full drive. But another part of scandisk is where I can see the missing directory
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: alright, get to that part and press "p"
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Maybe I should let it finish its scan first?
<Bilbo0> 36%
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: if you see it it's not important, press enter and then highlight and p
<EriC^^> make sure the size matches up at the bottom of the screen when you highlight it
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Not sure what you mean by enter and highlight and p and sizes match
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: press enter to stop the scan, use the up/down arrows to highlight the partition, look at the bottom where the stats are and see the size if it's right in GB
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: It's not showing the partition yet, just this ms data # stuff
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: please can you make a screenshot, it would facilitate stuff alot
<Bilbo0> To see the missing directory I need to choose advanced and list
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I have navigated to the missing folder through advanced->list now what?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: potato potata.. this is pretty trivial and mundane stuff we're wasting time on, meanwhile you're being too stubborn to follow directions
<EriC^^> and not to be an ass, but you did the same thing before with fslint or whatever when you wanted to rename the files, and deleted them by mistake
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: That's not what happened, and besides screenshots what havent I obeyed?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i'm not going down that hole
<EriC^^> :D
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I am doing as you said, now what?
<EriC^^> anyways, did you list the files of the partition or not yet?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I don't understand the question
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i asked you to highlight the partition and press p to list the files, you literally said you've done this before and seen the files, what's the problem?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: to do this where?
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I told you, I do advance and choose list and I can see the missing files, I did that
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: ok take a screenshot please
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: No, that's saying you don't trust me and want to see potentially personal stuff. You dont need a screenshot, tell me what you want to know
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i dont not trust you, it's nothing personal, i searched your error and the dev related guy said it's related to a misspelt dir or wrong dir, so this is the obvious next step https://sourceforge.net/p/extundelete/mailman/extundelete-users/thread/9071.13236.qm@web43510.mail.sp1.yahoo.com/
<blackflow> EriC^^: your patience with people who don't really want to be helped, is admirable!
<EriC^^> also as i said you can just show the missing dir, crop the pic or whatever
<Bilbo0> The only thing p does is the same as pressing the up key
<EriC^^> blackflow: it's basically at the very last thread at this point, but whatever
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: There is nothing to know, it's there, that's all there is to know
<Bilbo0> Whats a screenshot of it being there in red suppose to do, prove that I'm not lying?
<zetheroo> Is there a specific date for Ubuntu 14.04 EOL?
<zetheroo> All I can find is April 2019 ...
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: maybe there's 2 space and you didnt notice, maybe, i dont know cause the next logical step isnt being done cause you're having an ego issue
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Two spaces?
<JimBuntu> zetheroo, I don't think they publish an exact date, but I would expect it to be around the middle to end of the month.
<zetheroo> JimBuntu: Ok
<Trangar> In ubuntu 18.10, is there a way to completely disable workspaces?
<blackflow> zetheroo: also not strictly EOL but entering ESM.
<blackflow> (EOL for general public, I suppose, yes)
<zetheroo> blackflow: that's essentially EOL for us ;)
<guiverc> zetheroo, it'll be on or after 17-april-2019 (date of release in 2014 + 5 years) but LTS are usually end-of-month
<praytothee> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<blackflow> zetheroo: ah, April 30th:  https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/09/19/extended-security-maintenance-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<zetheroo> blackflow: Perfect - thanks
<praytothee> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<blackflow> zetheroo: mind you, it's not as if a switch is flipped and 14.04 stops working. it's just that updates stop coming in :)
<zetheroo> blackflow: yeah, I know ;)
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Two spaces?
<ducasse> Bilbo0: is it capitalized in any way?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: it could be anything.. if you do decide to screenshot + crop, shift+prntscrn should get you there iirc
<Bilbo0> ducasse: Yes, two letters are capitalized, does that really make a difference? I thought things like this were cap insensitive.
<ducasse> Bilbo0: linux is caps sensitive
<ducasse> Bilbo0: if you weren't hiding things we would have caught this ages ago
<Bilbo0> ducasse: Tried correct case, same diff
<Bilbo0> I mean same result
<bcx> update-manager says i'm up to date while `apt list --upgradable` show (not held) packages and `apt upgrade` proposes to apply them . What can I do to get update-manager to install those ?
<Bilbo0> OK some progress. I tried a truncated path, not the full path or the folder, just each folder bit after entering. It says "34 recoverable inodes found." but the recovery folder it made is empty
<EriC^^> truncated path?
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: what command did you run exactly?
<tomreyn> bcx: i'd assumed update-manager would offer those, too. you can run it with --debug, this may provide a better  idea of why it doesn't
<tomreyn> also i'd recommend not setting packages to be held, unless you're very aware of the implications on other packages and security patches.
<bcx> tomreyn: `update-manager --debug` shows no output in terminal, except "WARNING:root:can not import unity GI Namespace Dbusmenu not available
<bcx> "
<tomreyn> bcx: which ubuntu version are you on?
<bcx> tomreyn: i am aware and have a few of them: docker-ce, tesseract-*
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: sudo extundelete --before 1552216023 --restore-directory "/path/Anime Videos/" /dev/sdb3 but that doesn't matter, what matters is it saying it found 34 recoverable inodes but it doesn't recover any of them.
<JimBuntu> case also doesn't matter
<bcx> tomreyn: i'm using bionic, update-manager ignores recent ubuntu-snappy update 2.37.4+18.04
<bcx>  in bionic-updates
<tomreyn> ubuntu-snappy - transitional dummy package
<bcx> ok found out
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: why are you using "/path" there?
<bcx> i got pinned bionic-proposed * at -1
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i explained earlier you need to give it the path relative to the filesystem, if you said you press "p" and immediately see "Anime Videos" then you have to give it --restore-directory "Anime Videos"
<bcx> as latest snapd package is both available in bionic-updates (pinned 500) and bionic-proposed (pinned -1) update-manager ignores the package while apt cli does not
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: I mentioned before but pressing "p" in testdisk only works as a upkey, so you're barking up a wrong tree with this "p" stuff
<usuario> heuvhrjfebjfbnrjvnfjg
<tomreyn> bcx: IMO, apt pinning and "apt-mark hold" (and even more so aptitudes' separate mechanism for holding packages) are mostly recipes for breaking your system. i try to stay away from them, or when i use them, document these changes thoroughly, so i'll know which non standard behaviours to to expect.
<usuario> hello
<usuario> i am new here
<tomreyn> !support | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i meant listing files, you optd to use advanced > list, same difference
<usuario> what is this ?
<bcx> tomreyn: as explained this is a bug in update-manager ignoring packages if ANY source is -1 pinned while apt cli checks all sources
<tomreyn> usuario: you joined the ubuntu support channel. we only do support questions + answers here. please join #ubuntu-offtopic or other channels for other pruposes, such as social chats.
<Bilbo0> EriC^^: Anyway none of this touches it not restoring while saying there is stuff to restore
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: what? lol
<EriC^^> Bilbo0: i am done, gl with your quest my friend
<tomreyn> bcx: oh i didn't see you explaining this was a bug in update-manager. has it been filed, yet? if not, will you do it?
<bcx> i won't too busy for now, sorry
<tomreyn> so expect to run into it again soon.
<tomreyn> you can always do so later.
<bcx> i will
<bcx> in the meanwhile i need to find a workaround
<tomreyn> these are several: use apt / apt-get, don't use pinning, don't use -proposed
<bcx> tomreyn: the general idea is that update-manager does not consider ALL sources for a package, should check the python source to understand why
<tomreyn> bcx: btw. pinning to -1 is not defined.
<tomreyn> actually that's wrong, sorry
<bcx> tomreyn: https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences check "P < 0"
<tomreyn> bcx: i concur that update-manager seems to misbehave there
<tomreyn> bcx: i was just reading the man page
<tomreyn> maybe if you set priority=10 or 1 it will have the same effect
<tomreyn>        0 < P < 100
<tomreyn>            causes a version to be installed only if there is no installed version of the package
<tomreyn> ...and no longer make update-manager misbehave.
<bcx> tomreyn: i want to enforce user-interaction for proposed packages
<bcx> tomreyn: however my assumption was false, removing proposed source does not workaround the issue
<tomreyn> i guess neither pinning to -1 or to 0< P <100 will provide any kind of (graphical) user interaction.
<tomreyn> looks like you created a nice overly complex dependency hell there already. i'll leave it you to it. ;-)
<bcx> tomreyn: well, apt deals great with my hell, update-manager does not
<bcx> tomreyn: and as i said i completely removed proposed and you can see my hell is quite standard https://paste.debian.net/hidden/e4ea9875/
<bcx> tomreyn: update-manager still does not try to upgrade snapd
<tomreyn> yes this package looks pretty standard.
<tomreyn> maybe its relations to other packages  (or other packages' relations to this package) are why update-manager doesn't think it's safe to upgrade it.
<simpledat> Hi
<bcx> tomreyn: i also selected "Display immediately" for "When there are other updates" in "Software & Updates" / "Updates" tab
<simpledat> Whats the latest python version for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> !latest | simpledat
<ubottu> simpledat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> simpledat: the version of python available and maintained with backported fixes and security patches dpends on the ubuntu version you run.
<tomreyn> there may be multiple python versions which can be installed side by side.#
<simpledat> tomreyn: Whats the stable version of python for ubuntu stable? I mean.
<tomreyn> simpledat: "ubuntu stable"?
<tomreyn> all releases are considered to be stable.
<simpledat> What version of ubuntu is for normal users?
<tomreyn> any supported version
<bcx> simpledat: 3.6.5-3 for bionic and 3.6.7-1 for cosmic, check here https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic-updates/python3.6
<tomreyn> personally i recomend using LTS releases
<simpledat> I guess Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS ? That most new users should go with right?
<bcx> simpledat: so https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/python3.6
<simpledat> bcx: Thanks
<tomreyn> simpledat: 18.04.2 would be my personal recommendation. the latest stable (but non LTS) release is 18.10.
<usuario> mum are you here
<usuario> ???
<tomreyn> usuario: stop it, please
<usuario> okey no fight please
<usuario> i am new here
<bcx> tomreyn: update-manager is still the recommended way for upgrades in bionic ? checking whether ubuntu/gnome-software does better ... no
<usuario> what it this place??
<tomreyn> usuario: i told you last time you were here some minutes ago. this is for ubuntu support. ONLY.
<bcx> tomreyn: it's a pity that only CLI apt can properly upgrade while update-manager & packagekit don't
<penegorgoman8777> i need money for bitches ,someone can help me???
<tomreyn> bcx: it is. what i do when software doesn't work as expected is to work out whether it's due to y local configurations or not. if not, i look for an existing bug report. if there is one, i mark it as affecting me, and subscribe to it. if there is none, i file one (which affects + subscribes me automatically). i don't usually insist on finding assistence with complex situations on irc.
<tomreyn> "it is" referred to update-manager still being a supported method for installing updates.
<tomreyn> !ops | penegorgoman8777
<ubottu> penegorgoman8777: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ducasse> penegorgoman8777: the door is over there --->  - have a nice day
<tomreyn> ^ third time
<penegorgoman8777> i am gay i have a channel of nopor gay
<penegorgoman8777> someone fuck with me
<bcx> tomreyn: maybe i will workaround this by using https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1139/apt-update-indicator/ and configuring it to launch `apt dist-upgrade` in terminal ...
<bcx> less ... graphical/noob-friendly though
<bcx> this extension seems more aligned on apt results
<Ykon> hello.. i have one question that i want to store command answer in one file (e.g:- ls >> temp.txt) that store in temp.txt file but i want to locate that file in the directory .. can you guys tell me how to do that?
<penegorgoman8777> help i fuck my mum i she call the police and this fuck me in the ass every day ,my ass is red with blood
<blackflow> !ops | @158.99.1.172 would like your attention:
<ubottu> @158.99.1.172 would like your attention:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tomreyn> Ykon: what is your overall goal there?
<tomreyn> i.e. why are you doing this.
<Ykon> tomreyn :to store the command answer in a directory->in .txt file
<leftyfb> Ykon: sounds like you already know how to do that. What part of you having trouble with?
<Ykon> leftyfb, : i want to store that .txt file in directory
<leftyfb> ok, ls >> /path/to/directory/temp.txt
<Ykon> leftyfb, : please wait a minute i will try
<tomreyn> Ykon: storing the output of ls in a file in a given directory is the immediate task you're working on, but it is surely part of something greater, right? there are existing utilities for all kinds of use cases, so i'm wondering whether you're recreating the wheel.
<tomreyn> s/all/many/
<leftyfb> Ykon: are you doing this as part of a homework assignment?
<sd-dev> exit
<sd-dev> woopsie!
<Ykon> yes i this my extra activity work given by my college
<leftyfb> Ykon: ok, then seek help from your instructor.
<Ykon> leftyfb, : bash: Desktop/CONF/: Is a directory this error i got after this ls >> /path/to/directory/temp.txt
<tomreyn> Ykon: we don't provide help with homework assignments here.
<Ykon> leftyfb, : thank you!! ^.^ done!  ... actually i am going to do space in between path and file name
<tomreyn> the idea there is that you learn to research things on your own, by reading available documentation. and if you get stuck, report back to your instructor, so they can improve their tasks.
<Ykon> tomreyn, leftyfb : sorry
<tomreyn> Ykon: no worries, but please remember it. ;-)
<bolyon> Hi guys.
<bolyon> Please , can someone help me with sip trunk under goip-4 with issabel pbx?
<pragmaticenigma> bolyon: This channel support Ubuntu OS... that doesn't sound like an Ubuntu related topic
<bolyon> ok pragmaticenigma
<bolyon> people seems quite on asterisk channel.
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | bolyon : you could try searching using this method
<ubottu> bolyon : you could try searching using this method: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bolyon> Ok pragmaticenigma, I will try it. thanks
<pragmaticenigma> bolyon: Any help channel on freenode is being operated by volunteers who are often working professionals themselves. You have to have patience, stay in the channel and wait. Keep an eye on the channel, to see when it is most active. That might be a better time to ask
<bolyon> pragmaticenigma: indeed. I did not think about it. Okay.
<nmrh> is there a recent review (say past six monthes) of benchmarks on ubuntu and older cpus (like i5 m540 or 2520M) with and without hyperthreading enabled
<nmrh> i can always time the activities I'm doing, I'm curious about when I might want to turn it on
<blackflow> nmrh: if there is anything, it'd be on and by phoronix.com. take those numbers with a grain of salt though.
<nmrh> yea i've been there - guess I'll try looking a little harder
<opilab> I'm setting up Dovecot and don't have a /etc/pam.d/imap file, how can I get this? Thanks
<blackflow> opilab: https://wiki.dovecot.org/PasswordDatabase/PAM   there's also #dovecot here on Freenode for additional help
<opilab> blackflow: awesome thanks so much
<ioria> opilab, it's not in dovecot,it's in cyrus : https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/cyrus-imapd/filelist
<Malgorath> Hey was hoping you all could help with an issue. I have 2 video cards, nvidia 620 and a 430, they both 'work' fine and are detected correctly. But my issue is I had to setup a second screen (screen0 and screen1 <-- new one) but when I load desktop i can move my mouse to the screen1 but I just have an X for a mouse. I think this means no desktop is being loaded on this screen. How can I get all my screens to work as one?
<lordcirth> Malgorath, you have each monitor plugged into a different card?
<elias_a> Malgorath: What do you mean by "as one" - same content in both or what?
<Malgorath> lordcirth, yes, 2 of them are plugged into the 620 and working fine, the 3rd is only in the 430 and it works but I have no desktop
<Malgorath> elias_a, I'd like to be able to use the 3rd monitor like I do the other 2, right now its just a black screen with a X for the mouse
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: it sounds like the second video card is running as a separate X-session instance
<Malgorath> How do i get them to work together, I added the second card to get my 3rd monitor working as I was using a USB to VGA adapter in windows 10 fine
<Malgorath> but it wont work with linux apparently no matter what I do
<Malgorath> So extra card
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: It's been years since I had to work with this type of setup... I wish I could remember
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: I can't verify if this article is still true, but you might be able to find some terms to search with: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/28405
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: There are few volunteers here that are really good with graphics card issues, it would appear they are currently unavailable at the moment
<Malgorath> Looks like compiz isn't starting on second screen from that link, just trying to figure out where to put that script
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: That link is from 2012... the landscape is very different now
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: for now, I'd poke around in the nvidia display settings tool... look for settings related to extending desktops
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, nothing in nvidia-settings about extending desktop just adding screens and such
<elias_a> Malgorath: Please tell what use case you have: 1) all monitors displaying same image or 2) all monitors being a part of 3 monitor desktop setup.
<pragmaticenigma> elias_a: I don't think they're that far along...
<elias_a> pragmaticenigma: I don't get your point.
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: In the best you can, detail for us what cards you have, monitors you have, how the monitors are connected (i.e. which monitor to which card and port)
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VBxct272TH/
<freelancerbob> what is doing this command ? sed 's/main$/main universe/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnfg> hi folks
<pragmaticenigma> freelancerbob: without context, no one here could tell you
<johnfg> With the problem I had with the sudo and the rogue group, I removed ubuntu, reinstalled, and all is pretty well.
<Malgorath> elias_a, my monitors are 2x (DVI & HDMI) into the 620. 1x VGA into 430
<Malgorath> freelancerbob, that command just does a search and replace on your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Malgorath> the first part is a regex
<leftyfb> freelancerbob: it adds " universe" to the end of any line ending with "main" in your sources list. Basically, it enabled universe. But you should just use add-apt-repository for that
<johnfg> Question: when apt suggests packages, to go along with what would be installed, is there a way, other than copying whichever of them I may want, to add them all?
<leftyfb> johnfg: apt-get has --install-suggests   , not sure about apt
<Malgorath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VBxct272TH/ <-- that was sudo hwinfo --gfxcard --monitor
<elias_a> Malgorath: Ok. Good for you. Hope you will get help as that does not answer my question at all. Take care!
<klehoux> https://skribbl.io/?GCrkt2vMiR
<pragmaticenigma> klehoux: Please do not post link in chat without a description
<pragmaticenigma> klehoux: If you are pasting log files or similar material, we ask that you use https://paste.ubuntu.com instead
<Malgorath> elias_a, not sure what else your wanting, i described the connections and gave hwinfo.
<Malgorath> really wish I could just run my windows on the 3rd screen instead of dual booting >.<
<freelancerbob> leftyfb: and what does mean $ after main  ?
<leftyfb> freelancerbob: I told you
<freelancerbob> leftyfb: thanks :)
<ryu> hello?
<Guest2617> what is it
<OerHeks> hello Guest2617 , see topic
<Malgorath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VBxct272TH/ <-- that was sudo hwinfo --gfxcard --monitor  Trying to connect 3 monitors to 2 GPUs. 2 on screen0 work fine, its the 3rd on screen1 I'm having nothing start (no DM) just a black blank screen with X for mouse
<Natalie> Any clue what an empty `.cloud-locale-test.skip` file is doing in my home directory?
<OerHeks> the locale not being configured properly on the service you connect to?
<pragmaticenigma> Natalie: what's in the file?
<Natalie> pragmaticenigma, It's an empty file. I'm guessing it's being used as a flag?
<ruathym> i have a brother mfc-8950dw printer, which works nice under ubuntu 18.04 except for one thing. the printer offers an option called "secure printing", in which you can type a four-digit code by printing your document. unfortunately this options is missing, also with the drivers by brother. my question: can i just edit the specified ppd file under /etc/cups/ppd to add this function?
<OerHeks> interesting issue, if you *can* and have knowledge howto, sure, and you might want to share it back
<ruathym> well, my question was not accurate ;) is it enough to change the specified ppd file alone?
<OerHeks> I have no clue myself, you might want to reask in ##cups
<nacc> ruathym: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1488885 is interesting
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1488885 in cups "gnome print can not use secure print (Canon)" [Unspecified,Closed: notabug]
<un4ooR6f> apt install firefoxdriver
<un4ooR6f> Reading package lists... Done
<un4ooR6f> Building dependency tree
<un4ooR6f> Reading state information... Done
<un4ooR6f> The following additional packages will be installed:
<un4ooR6f>   chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n chromium-chromedriver python-selenium
<ruathym> so the secure printing function does not work with a canon printer, but with a brother printer?
<pragmaticenigma> ruathym: no, that's not what that means
<Malgorath> So I made it worse at least lol, down to one monitor
<bcx> tomreyn: found out the sync issue between CLI apt & GUI update-manager: "Update-Manager::Always-Include-Phased-Updates "True";"
<Malgorath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VBxct272TH/ <-- that was sudo hwinfo --gfxcard --monitor  Trying to connect 3 monitors to 2 GPUs. 2 on screen0 work fine, its the 3rd on screen1 I'm having nothing start (no DM) just a black blank screen with X for mouse. Also no mouse or keyboard input on the black screen
<OerHeks> Malgorath, so you use an onboard and plugin card?
<OerHeks> did you set onboard as primairy ? else it should be disabled.. some bios versions give an option to use both
<ruathym> pragmaticenigma: okay; currently i check, if the named variables  in this report exists in my ppd file
<pragmaticenigma> ruathym: I don't know anything about printer driver files, this is not the best forum for help on that. You might want to look into a developement channel that is more familiar with those
<Malgorath> OerHeks, I have 2 video cards(non-onboard) a nvidia 430 and 620
<ruathym> pragmaticenigm: sure, but thanks anyway
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: Did you ever create a xorg.conf file?
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: or has one been created?
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, yes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: Try moving that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak and reboot
<OerHeks> Malgorath, thanks, just checking, and see pragmaticenigma; you might need to write a proper xorg.conf
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/68nzkwwGMp/ is my xorg.conf file
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: I'm wondering if the xorg.conf file is from an old profile, preventing xorg from auto setting up with multi monitors
<acemikoder> slm millet
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, the xorg.conf has multiple monitors/screens setup and they work I just have no desktop on them
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: newer versions of xorg do not require the xorg.conf file... x11 auto detectives and generates a profile on boot
<pragmaticenigma> *on each boot
<OerHeks> check systemsettings > devices> displays to see if you can enable it
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: that's why I'm asking if moving the file to a back up, and rebooting estabilishes all the screens to be used
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, I'll reboot in a sec, just had an update running
<Malgorath> OerHeks, it doesn't see the second GPU
<Malgorath> only shows 2 monitors not 3
<pragmaticenigma> yikes... an update while troubleshooting
<pragmaticenigma> this may get interesting
<Malgorath> Well now the monitor is off without the xorg.conf file pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> okay, now that we have a clean slate, we could open nvidia settings and see what it is detecting
<tianyi93> NickServ tianyi93 zty199309.
<pragmaticenigma> tianyi93: you need to change your password now
<tianyi93> NickServ tianyi93 zty199309.
<pragmaticenigma> tianyi93: you need to change your password now
<pragmaticenigma> tianyi93: NEVER identify to nickserv in channels... use the server channel
<Malgorath> or message the bot directly
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: I'm sure that's what they're attempting to do... but missing the /msg part
<threadstack> tianyi93: Change your password.
<Malgorath> yeah
<OerHeks> read the manual properly > /msg (etc)
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, so I just sudo nvidia-settings and it showing both cards
<leftyfb> lol
<OerHeks> nice, Malgorath
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: that's a good sign, both cards are detected... check both cards to see if either has itself marked as inactive
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, it shows the monitor hooked up to the 430 just disabled
<johnfg> Are mysql-server and mariadb-server the same?
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: No
<johnfg> debian and ubuntu differentiate them then?
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: so try to enable it?
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: No
<teward> johnfg: they are two separate unique pieces of software
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: Please do research elsewhere, this is a support channel
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, just overwrite xorg.conf then and reboot?
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: You should be fine, we backed up the original file when we moved it
<Malgorath> Well the screen is on now and the mouse is back but now I can't move a window between screens on the working desktop
<threadstack> Are the positions inverted? What happens if you move it the opposite way?
<OerHeks> maybe you can fix that is systemsettings, or gnome-tweak-tool ?
<Malgorath> its reading off screen as stuck on the edge and nothing in settings seems to fix this
<Malgorath> threadstack, its not backwards
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, any other ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> I can't think of anything
<yavinenana> hi guys I've a problem with mi login user . When I try to login with user called jenkins . I see  that root closed my connection inmediatly
<yavinenana> https://pastebin.com/raw/YcJARuMw
<Malgorath> pragmaticenigma, I wonder if its as simple as starting the desktop on another screen but I can't even click or type on the black screen, just see the mouse running around
<yavinenana> this is auth.log
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: Seeing the black X means the monitor is working and X is displaying output... I don't know what could be preventing you from seeing your desktop extend out to that monitor...
<ioria> Malgorath,  i'm a bit rusty in multi-monitors setup , but are you sure that gnome3 supports more than 2 monitors ?
<yavinenana> even I tray to give bash but  the result is the same
<yavinenana> \join #linux
<pragmaticenigma> yavinenana: Don't cross post
<Malgorath> ioria, it was till i rebooted after installing newest nvidia drivers, if i could I'd go back to the nouveu drivers but when i try I don't get anything
<ioria> Malgorath,  you don't get anything with nouveau ?
<Malgorath> ioria, it worked the first time, but after reboot I am down to 2 desktops(can't move windows between the 2 monitors) and the other monitor works but nothing displays but the X for a mouse(no DM)
<ioria> Malgorath, reboot after installing nvidia ?
<pragmaticenigma> yavinenana: If I'm reading the logs correctly... you can't do what you are attempting to do
<Malgorath> man times yes
<Malgorath> er many
<ioria> Malgorath, no, i mean stopped working after installing nvidia ?
<threadstack> Sounds like it was working before, when they had the nouveu driver[s]
<donofrio> is inxi getting bad weather data for anyone else or just me....
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: That is not an Ubuntu Support topic... please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> Malgorath, check Base Mosaic in nvidia-settings
<Malgorath> ioria, yes
<yavinenana> @pragmaticenigma
<yavinenana> mr  pragmaticenigma
<yavinenana> when I try to login with command:  $ sudo su - jenkins
<ioria> Malgorath, so, in the worst case switch back to nouveau
<pragmaticenigma> yavinenana: yeah... you can't do that
<Malgorath> ioria, where would I find that setting at?
<yavinenana> but before I did  that , even  with my user ubuntu work fine
<pragmaticenigma> yavinenana: try just "su - jenkins"
<yavinenana> https://pastebin.com/raw/2sSNCiqG
<ioria> Malgorath, http://secretwafflelabs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/nvidia-settings.png    (if still exists)
<yavinenana> I don'tput password to jenkins
<Malgorath> ioria, I have Xinerama there
<yavinenana> and the user with who I  try to login is in the group sudo (ubuntu have sudo)
<tgm4883> yavinenana: how was the jenkins user created
<pragmaticenigma> yavinenana: first, this would be a lot less confusing if you didn't use "ubuntu" as your primary username
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: that's the default username on many cloud installs IIRC
<ioria> Malgorath,   and  no  Base Mosaic ?
<Malgorath> nope
<yavinenana> I try to login from user root , but the result is the same . THe user jenkins was created when I installed a dpkg to jenkins service , before I always login with the same way
<yavinenana> sudo su - jenkins but , something happened  :(
<tgm4883> yavinenana: what's the output of 'grep jenkins /etc/passwd'
<tgm4883> yavinenana: also, why are you trying to switch to that user?
<pragmaticenigma> yavinenana: what does "grep -i jenkins /etc/passwd" give you?
<yavinenana> ubuntu@jenkins-172-30-0-195:~$ cat /etc/passwd | grep jenkins jenkins:x:112:116:Jenkins,,,:/var/lib/jenkins:/bin/bash
<yavinenana> soryr
<yavinenana> sorry
<yavinenana> jenkins:x:112:116:Jenkins,,,:/var/lib/jenkins:/bin/bash
<EriC^^> yavinenana: can you run "sudo grep jenkins /etc/shadow | cut -c9" ?
<yavinenana> tgm4883: because I 've some works that user jenkins run , like to crons or scripts ... or run playbooks (that's is why its important for me recover the login or know what  happend)
<yavinenana> $ sudo grep jenkins /etc/shadow | cut -c9
<yavinenana> output:    $  *
<mantise> hi
<EriC^^> yavinenana: hmm does "sudo -iu jenkins" work by any chance?
<mantise> im trying to open a port in my firewall. did sudo ufw allow port/tcp - anything wrong ?
<mantise> when i do status verbose, i get status inactive
<EriC^^> mantise: you need to activate ufw first if you haven't
<lordcirth> mantise, if ufw isn't turned on, changing it won't do anything. And it's off by default
<lordcirth> So, are you sure you need to open the port, since it would be let through by default?
<yavinenana> $ sudo -iu jenkins
<yavinenana> killed
<EriC^^> yavinenana: interesting
<mantise> oh i see. well i need to open a port for plex media server. its open thru my firewall now. but its still getting blocked :(
<yavinenana> me estas cargando boludo ¬¬
<xamithan> You probably got a firewall on your router|gateway too
<xamithan> Offtopic for this chan though
<mantise> yea i know. my internet provider did open the port. so it shouldnt be the issue
<tgm4883> yavinenana: what version of ubuntu is this?
<mantise> i get this message: Fully accessible outside your network
<mantise> You can access this server from signed-in Plex apps or in a browser at https://plex.tv/web.     ------ but after a minut, it gets blocked again
<yavinenana> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS \n \l
<yavinenana> tgm4883: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> yavinenana: try "sudo -s /bin/sh -u jenkins"
<tgm4883> yavinenana: thanks, let me try to reproduce this issue
<lordcirth> mantise, it works for 1 minute, then stops?
<EriC^^> there was a guy lately who said when he logged in via bash he got "Killed" but sh worked, wonder if it's the same issue
<mantise> lordcirth, yes like something blocks it. its the remote access within plex media server. I just tought it was a firewall issue in ubuntu
<lordcirth> mantise, no normal firewall is going to stop 1 minute in. Check the service logs.
<mantise> lordcirth, ill try that :)
<yavinenana> <EriC^^>: ~$ sudo -s /bin/sh -u jenkins
<threadstack> mantise: This is a Plex problem.
<threadstack> https://www.reddit.com/r/PleX/comments/2vih8s/plex_asks_for_a_plex_pass_subscription_after_1/
<OerHeks> oh, you must pay :-D
<OerHeks> go XBMC/Kodi
<threadstack> Precisely, every 1 minute of play? Second result on DDG.
<lordcirth> That makes much more sense, yes
<OerHeks> good find, threadstack
<threadstack> Just doing the nerd's work. =]
<tgm4883> yavinenana: where did you install jenkins from?
<EriC^^> yavinenana: did it work?
<yavinenana> it doesnt work
<EriC^^> ok
<yavinenana> tgm4883 : i installed from dpkg package
<tgm4883> yavinenana: where did you get that package?
<gambl0re> what do i do if my computer is basically frozen or extremely laggy
<yavinenana> this was created a user jenkins
<yavinenana> sure
<yavinenana> jenkins_2.7.4_all.deb
<yavinenana> this package
<gambl0re> i tried doing the whole alt+printScr REISUB stuff and its not working
<mantise> threadstack, ok :/ must be. because my internet provider opened the port. maybe it will take some time, before its updated tho
<gambl0re> ive tried alt+ctrl+f1. not working
<B1ack0p> hi there
<B1ack0p> i installed fingerprint-gui on my ThinkPad x201 laptop but it doesnt work on login screen
<B1ack0p> at the setting of fingerprint gui i am facing error as " Could not find UUID " after i setup fingers
<B1ack0p> how can i fix the error and activate fingerprint at login screen?
<threadstack> mantise, I think the account you've signed into the client with needs the Plex Pass to play videos for t > 1m
<OerHeks> gambl0re, do a hard reset and a memtest86 run
<tgm4883> yavinenana: did this work previously?
<TJ-> B1ack0p: do you have libpam-fprintd package installed?
<B1ack0p> TJ-:  i installed fingerprint-gui
<TJ-> B1ack0p: it may depend on the package I mention, but you should check it is installed, and if so, if it is configured to be used by PAM
<yavinenana> tgm4883:  before work fine , even I configured crones , run playbooks ansible ... all from jenkins user
<tgm4883> yavinenana: and then something  changed, and you don't know what?
<B1ack0p> TJ-:  it recognises the device and i setup my fingers but still it doesnt show up in login screen
<pragmaticenigma> yavinenana: the question was "where" did you get the package from
<B1ack0p> i configured already
<TJ-> B1ack0p: does it work for a TTY (text console) log-in?
<B1ack0p> is libpam-fprintd package different?
<OerHeks> B1ack0p, after installing, you need to logout/login again, then setup with the new session defaults https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<B1ack0p> OerHeks:  i already logged out/in even rebooted but still no
<TJ-> B1ack0p: it's the PAM that handles the device for log-in
<tgm4883> yavinenana: I'm unable to reproduce that issue on 16.04.6 with jenkins 2.7.4
<B1ack0p> TJ-: i dont understand PAM
<yavinenana> may be a cron to did that , even jenkins system in browser
<yavinenana> work fine
<B1ack0p> there is "Test PAM service " in the configuration menu
<yavinenana>  the problem only is in the login
<B1ack0p> sudo is marked
<threadstack> B1ack0p: https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man7/PAM.7.html
<TJ-> B1ack0p: PAM == Pluggable Authentication Modules,and it is used for all session/login authentication. If you want to use a fingerprint as the 'secret' then libpam_fprintd's module needs to installed AND configured in /etc/pam.d/
<yavinenana> I see the crones that was configured for me and , i see anything like this were empty
<tgm4883> yavinenana: maybe something in your ansible config did it. But it doesn't happen on a default fresh install and if you don't know what you changed it would be difficult to figure this out without sinking a ton of time into it
<B1ack0p> it says "your fingerprints saved to /var/lib/fingerprint-gui/user
<yavinenana> tgm4883: how can I recover this user  ? I should need to erase ir ? first ?
<tgm4883> yavinenana: no idea as I don't know what you did to break it
<TJ-> B1ack0p: check if the PAM module is enabled with "grep -rn fprint /etc/pam.d/"
<qwebirc18074> hello
<B1ack0p> ~$ grep -rn fprint /etc/pam.d/
<B1ack0p> /etc/pam.d/gdm-fingerprint:4:auth	required	pam_fprintd.so
<B1ack0p> /etc/pam.d/gdm-fingerprint:22:password required       pam_fprintd.so
<TJ-> B1ack0p: that looks good
<qwebirc18074> I downloaded the ubuntu terminal on a windows 10 OS and don't know how to access my home file directory
<B1ack0p> let me try again
<tgm4883> yavinenana: you could try something like "machinectl login" or "machinectl shell"
<TJ-> B1ack0p: so the issue may be the display manager/greeter combination
<B1ack0p> ~$ fingerprint-gui
<B1ack0p> Gtk-Message: 20:29:53.657: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<B1ack0p> Gtk-Message: 20:29:53.670: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<B1ack0p> TJ-:
<yavinenana> tgm4883: ok , I'm going to try
<OerHeks> !wsl | qwebirc18074
<ubottu> qwebirc18074: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<tgm4883> qwebirc18074: your drives are mounted in /mnt
<qwebirc18074> so just do a cd /mnt/c/
<qwebirc18074> ?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc18074: Please see what ubottu said... WSL support is not available here
<tgm4883> qwebirc18074: that would get you to your C drive yes
<B1ack0p> brb - reboot
<Kon-> Just recieved kernel 4.15.0.47 on Bionic but the updated linux-image-generic keeps getting kept back by apt. Have others had this as well?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.46.48 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Kon-> Interesting. -47 is in bionic-proposed
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: you run proposed for a specific reason?
<Kon-> !info linux-headers-4.15.0-47
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-4.15.0-47 does not exist in bionic
<Kon-> Uh oh. I have this installed
<Kon-> !info linux-headers-4.15.0-46
<ubottu> linux-headers-4.15.0-46 (source: linux): Header files related to Linux kernel version 4.15.0. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0-46.49 (bionic), package size 10731 kB, installed size 75368 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: Do you have a PPA enabled that may have supplied the unsupported kernel?
<Kon-> lotuspsychje: I thought bionic-proposed was just used for things coming down as updates.
<Kon-> As far as PPAs, the headers in question say the origin is the Ubuntu repos
<hggdh> Kon-: any -proposed pocket will have packages that have NOT yet been verified. They may work (probably/hopefully) or may kill thousands of kittens
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: no, proposed is not used as a staging place for updates
<pragmaticenigma> proposed is more where contributors supply "proposed" package updates for consideration... they may or may not work, and may or may not be accepted
<leftyfb> Kon-: might I suggest the latest hwe kernel?
<anibic> I have tested with Nvidia 390 and 340 driver on Ubuntu 18.10 on my system having discreet Gtx 560 ti and onboard Radeon 3000. Installing both the drivers gives me a boot stuck scenario even before login screen appears.
<Kon-> leftyfb: Probably wouldn't hurt
<leftyfb> Kon-: sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<Kon-> I do now realize I have proposed in sources.list.d. But my GUI apt frontend says I'm marked to recieve some "pre-released updates," but not all.
<Kon-> How can I check this in apt in more detail?
<pragmaticenigma> anibic: Is this for a laptop?
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: his original issue was booting back to login, on nouveau
<leftyfb> Kon-: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: then i adviced to try installing 390, wich seemly didnt work well
<anibic> My custom built PC (asrock 960 gc-gs fx, and fx 4300, 8gb ram and msi gtx n560ti hawk twin froze.)
<Kon-> leftyfb: proposed is not mentioned in that file
<Kon-> For reference, this is the only indication I have that anything from proposed is being pulled https://i.imgur.com/pPmfzwm.png
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: try to pastebin, so volunteers can think along with you
<Kon-> Sure
<anibic> With Nouveau driver i was facing occasional log out from user.
<Kon-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vvp8bXd4Wk/
<leftyfb> Kon-: apt-cache policy linux-image-4.15.0.47-generic
<pragmaticenigma> nouveau wouldn't log you out anibic ... x-server was likely crashing and resetting
<anibic> lotuspsychje: You ruined my day yesterday.
<pragmaticenigma> anibic: please try to stay on topic...
<Kon-> leftyfb: I actually don't have that package available. The only -47 available is an unsigned image
<Kon-> But it did pull down the headers and headers-generic
<leftyfb> Kon-: I would just install the hew kernel and remove the 47
<anibic> lotuspsychje , yesterday advice me to install nvidia 390 driver.
<lotuspsychje> anibic: we tested the 390 driver as you had problems on your system
<anibic> it's ok . i was joking.
<anibic> today I am reinstalling it over again also I have added a new SSHD to my system.
<anibic> So now I have a 1tb firecuda SSHD and an old 1tb Barracuda.
<anibic> I am installing 18.10 on the Firecuda.
<nicomachus> anibic: have you considered sticking with an LTS release like 18.04 to help stabilize the driver issues?
<opilab> nicomachus: when would you recommend not going lts? cases when you're using highly supported hardware like gtx 980s, intel i3/5/7 etc?
<OerHeks> i would use 18.04 + hwe, for much better hardware than gtx980 .. more like 2048
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tgm4883> LTS ftw, don't use test releases
<nicomachus> opilab: honestly, I never recommend non-LTS.
<lotuspsychje> opilab: non-lts is good for testing candidates, newer packages,..
<lotuspsychje> opilab: or needed for newer hardware
<OerHeks> .. one is free to do so
<opilab> huh i see
<PigDude> Anybody here have experience troubleshooting webcam issues? I have a Logitech C920 that always works in Hangouts, intermittently works in Cheese, and never works in Skype...
<OerHeks> in the skype snap ?
<PigDude> I installed Skype using some PPA of theirs (`deb [arch=amd64] https://repo.skype.com/deb stable main`), not Snap, should I try reinstalling with Snap?
<OerHeks> snap should work fine, no idea about their repo/version
<PigDude> hm OK, I've never used Snap to install anything, I'll take a look, thanks!
<OerHeks> snap 8.41 and repo/unstable the same
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/skype
<OerHeks> i guess you have the stabe repo?
<PigDude> do you mean for Snap or the PPA? It looks like the PPA was the stable repo
<PigDude> `skypeforlinux` is 8.34.0.78 (the package I just uninstalled)
<OerHeks> ppa
<stoned> how to set custom dns in ubuntu 18.04 (I want to use opendns or google dns servers)
<stoned> I tried to find /etc/resolv.conf and I can't find it
<PigDude> OerHeks, the snap version is working with my webcam!
<PigDude> I wonder what the difference was. I've always avoided Snap, will have to consider this in the future
<PigDude> thanks OerHeks !
<OerHeks> PigDude, here it does, i have the logitech 720
<OerHeks> have fun!
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: that is because in 18.04, /etc/resolv.conf is no longer used
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: /etc/network/interfaces ... entry with "dns-addresses 8.8.4.4,8.8.8.8"
<Kon-> leftyfb: I'm on the HWE kernel and it's fine, but I'm curious what the point of the Xorg HWE is. It seems even the version numbers are the same there
<oscar__> hola
<PigDude> stoned, if you're using NetworkManager you can edit the interface's IPv4 settings (right click icon in try, "Edit Connections", select your connection, click the gear icon/button, click "IPv4 Settings" tab, update "DNS servers:" field). I believe you also have to change method to "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" for the interface
<PigDude> stoned, *icon in tray
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: stoned: /etc/resolve.conf is very much used, it's just not a static file but dynamically created under /run and that's a symlink
<blackflow> every program using glibc will need a valid resolv.conf, be it a static file or a symlink, but it has to contain a "nameserve" entry
<blackflow> s/resolve/resolv/
<blackflow> what pragmaticenigma probably meant was that by _default_, the configured stub resolver, systemd-resolved, wants you to define nameserver, search and other options elsewhere, in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf.
<Heisenbergg> Can I get help here on deja-dup? It's driving me nuts!
<pragmaticenigma> Heisenbergg: Please ask your question, if someone here is able, they will attempt to answer or direct you to a better resource
<Heisenbergg> Okay. I made a fresh new back up of my home folder yesterday. I set a password for the back-up as well. It all worked nicely and the data was backed-up. I even used duplicity verify, to verify the back-up, and it told me it was fine. Today a scheduled incremental back-up should take place. It asks for my password, and it doesn't accept it when I put it. I am certain it is the same password. I use it every where! This is not the first time this is
<Heisenbergg> happening. The Internet says the version of gpg could be important, but I have the latest version.
<Heisenbergg> Ubuntu 18.04, gpg (GnuPG) 2.2.4, duplicity 0.7.17, deja-dup 37.0
<Tenkawa> Anyone know of any good screensavers that could test out the gpu somewhat and look neat? xscreensaver is just kinda feeling aged
<pragmaticenigma> Tenkawa: This channel is dedicated to support topics only. Requests and polls for recommended software should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tenkawa> pragmaticenigma: ok
<Tenkawa> fair enough
<Tenkawa> btw that should reallt be in /topic
<pragmaticenigma> it is
<Tenkawa> umm actually its not
<pragmaticenigma> right here: #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, 18.10
<Tenkawa> nothing about other channels etc
<Tenkawa> just to be fair
<pragmaticenigma> Tenkawa: consider yourself now informed... please move on
<Sven_vB> is there an elegant way to re-define (parts of) the keyboard layout just for gnome-calculator? I'm running it with locale en_US but I use a german keyboard so my numpad's decimal point key produces the wrong character.
<Ool> Hi, I don't manage to launch a memtest86+ , because I don't have it in the grub menu. I thought it's about UEFI. is it possible ?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: I believe you can define the keyboard layout independent of the system locale... no?
<Ool> I think I have memory pb … but not sure
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: Are you on a live disk, or booting form the local drive?
<Ool> from HD
<phocking> hey im having a trouble with a service not starting after i used update-rc.d
<Ool> pragmaticenigma:you think the only way is to do it with a live(something) ?
<phocking> why would that be? how do i troubleshoot that?
<xamithan> Is that on 12.04 ?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, yes, they're independent. that's why the problem occurs: gnome-calculator expects "." but the keyboard layout has ",". that's intended in all other programs, so I wouldn't want to change the global system setting.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: sadly, I don't think there is a way to specify the keyboard layout by application
<Sven_vB> I thought of starting g-c in german but then when I copy/paste the numbers have the wrong format
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, then maybe intercept and harmonize its input somehow?
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: It's possible that an update to grub lost track of it... or it somehow was removed from the system ... I know that it has always been included on the install image iso
<Sven_vB> or maybe should I just use another calculator program? any recommendations?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: really don't know... it's a usage case that I imagine is specific to your setup
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Or I'm just not understanding the exact issue
<Tenkawa> Ool: dpkg -l | grep memtest
<Tenkawa> does that show a package installed?
<pragmaticenigma> I've got to drop off for a while... hopefully another volunteer here can assist
<Tenkawa> or is this machine currently down?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, I know at least one other dev using en_US locale Ubuntu on a german computer with german keyboard. :)
<Tenkawa> Sven_vB: I used en on gb and fr kbs
<Tenkawa> granted its been years and years since I set it up
<Sven_vB> the problem seems to be the mismatch between the preferred number format and the keyboard layout.
<Tenkawa> you just have to do the mappings
<Sven_vB> Tenkawa, how do I "do the mappings" for one specific program?
<Tenkawa> Sven_vB: yeah its the same with uk numbers to usa numbers
<Ool> Tenkawa it was not installed, I install it, but no change
<Tenkawa> Ool: you have to update-grub
<Ool> yes
<Tenkawa> even after reboot its not in the list?
<Ool> yes
<Tenkawa> that is indeed odd..
<Tenkawa> let me check something
<Ool> I have no dual boot not sure for UEFI it's a 18.04.2
<Tenkawa> Sven_vB: there might be a mapping you can do but that will be window manager specific
<Sven_vB> Tenkawa, thanks, I'll investigate that
<Tenkawa> oh
<Tenkawa> memtest is a non gpl thing
<Tenkawa> ahhhh
<EriC^^> Ool: you can download memtest online and run it
<Ool> it's not a bits problems ? I found a link, but closed it, and I don't find it again
<Tenkawa> OOL: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall memtest86+
<Tenkawa> see if it grabs the whole routine again
<Tenkawa> I hope I never need to run that on here
<Tenkawa> 16g ram
<Ool> https://askubuntu.com/questions/917961/can-i-boot-memtest86-if-im-using-uefi
<EriC^^> Ool: https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
<Ool> Memtest86+ does not work in UEFI mode because it is a 16-bit program.
<Tenkawa> EriC^^: problem is getting it back into uefi
<EriC^^> Tenkawa: what do you mean?
<Tenkawa> it disappeared apparently
<Ool> or it was never here (on this computer)
<EriC^^> Ool: care to elaborate?
<Tenkawa> ahhh
<Tenkawa> I thought you said it was there at one time
<EriC^^> Ool: are you running ubuntu right now on the PC?
<Tenkawa> my bad
<Ool> for the moment PC is down
<EriC^^> Ool: what's the actual problem you're having?
<Ool> I thought RAM problem, I want to use memtest as usual, but it was not here, tomorrow I try with a live , but I would like to know if it's possible to add the memtest menu
<EriC^^> Ool: for uefi usually memtest isnt in the grub menu, if you want to do a memtest download v8 from the website link above
<EriC^^> Ool: or just use a live usb + boot it in legacy mode
<Tenkawa> brb
<Ool> EriC^^: yes yes
<Ool> EriC^^: I hope , one of this day , it's possible to find a UEFI compatible version directly on ubuntu
<Ool> arf not it disco, it will be the same version https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=memtest&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Ool> perhaps the next LTS
<ppf> chrome 70 does not detect my microphone
<ppf> it shows up in pavucontrol and other apps can use it
<ppf> what can i do?
<OerHeks> upgrade
<OerHeks> chrome is @ v73
<Kon-> I can confirm memtest doesn't show up in grub-efi but I do have it on my grub-pc (legacy mode) Bionic install
<ppf> OerHeks: fair point, just a sec
<OerHeks> that means you have not upgraed for 3 months? sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade  # and reboot with a newer kernel, openssl and other nasty bits
<sonicwind> #ubuntu-discuss
<sonicwind> oops
<ppf> OerHeks: retrying. no difference
<lordcirth> ppf, you rebooted?
<ppf> my booted kernel is 4.18.0-16
<ppf> full-upgrade installed fwupd fwupd-signed gnome-settings-daemon gnome-settings-daemon-schemas google-chrome-stable libfwupd2 qt5-assistant qttools5-dev-tools resolvconf
<ppf> nothing i'd associate with sound
<OerHeks> chrome stable, good
<ppf> so how do i configure microphone in chrome anyways?
<OerHeks> restart chrome, settings > advanced> content settings > microphone
<ppf> that's only about allowing and blocking access
<Heisenbergg> Now duplicity cannot verify my back-up either.
<OerHeks> ppf, if that does not solve, i have no clue
<phocking> hey i added something to rc.d
<ppf> so there's like no  way to configure the audio device in chrome?
<phocking> but im not even seeing it try to run it in syslog
<phocking> other stuff starts
<phocking> am i missing something really simple because im dumb?
<ioria> ppf, correct me: it's application-case not general
<blackflow> phocking: rc.d? pastebin what you did, please
<ppf> ioria: yeah, it's not working in chrome
<ppf> mumble is fine
<ppf> games are fine
<phocking> i don't need a pastebin it was a one-line
<phocking> update-rc.d jira defaults
<ioria> ppf, under "Privacy and security," click Content settings -> Media -> Exception
<ppf> ioria: no media here
<blackflow> phocking: yeah but where did you put that. rcX.d is a dir that symlinks into init.d that expects full breed init scripts.
<phocking> there are scripts in rc.d and init.d and when i run what those call it comes up fine, but it isn't going in when it hits that runlevel whenever i kick the box over
<phocking> blackflow: it has the init scripts already
<OerHeks> phocking, what ubuntu version?
<hansh> is there a bash command log for root on 18.04?
<phocking> i didn't make my own, it came with the package i installed
<hansh> after running `sudo su` ?
<blackflow> phocking: I have no idea what you're doing there, hence the pastebin which would explain everything: what you did, to which files.
<ioria> ppf,  what you have in  Content settings  ?
<phocking> 18.04
<phocking> blackflow:
<phocking> i did nothing to any files
<blackflow> phocking: unless you mean you enabled or disabled an init script?
<phocking> they are installed by default from the package
<phocking> yeah isnt that what update-rc.d does?
<blackflow> phocking: is there a systemd unit? that will be used if present, even if init.d script exists
<OerHeks> hansh, not in /var/log, but "sudo journalctl _COMM=sudo" could show history
<OerHeks> systemctl enable jira && systemctl start jira
<phocking> blackflow: how do i check that? when i look in /etc/systemd i just see basic stuff
<blackflow> phocking: ^^^^
<ppf> ioria: like, everything? location, camera, microphon, notifications, javascript, ... sound, ...
<blackflow> phocking: what OerHeks said
<phocking> it says jira Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting
<phocking> theres another file on the atlassian site that has runlevels i think
<phocking> i just didn't want to go dicking around with those files imo the package should just do it right :/
<blackflow> phocking: okay which package is that btw?
<ioria> ppf, and manage Exception ?
<blackflow> phocking: a package on ubuntu that has a runnable service would have a valid systemd unit OR a valid init script (that's then converted by systemd on the fly with the generators). I want to look into the package and see what's going on, so which package is that?
<blackflow> the only jira thing I see are ruby and python clients.
<ppf> ioria: no
<phocking> blackflow: im looking rn
<blackflow> phocking: if that's a server suite, then you should be asking Atlassian for support.
<phocking> blackflow: i guess its not an ubuntu package but i manually installed it
<blackflow> phocking: ask Atlassian then.
<phocking> lol
<OerHeks> so you did not perform: systemctl enable jira && systemctl start jira
<ppf> OerHeks: does chrome show a dropdown menu in the content settings for you?
<ppf> because i have no such thing
<OerHeks> that error that you posted, is from that rc
<phocking> OerHeks: i did the first one, and it errored out
<blackflow> phocking: what's funny? if theer's a problem with running their suite, surely they should provide support? you're paying for the license anyway.
<phocking> blackflow: oh im not being snarky or anything, i just hate dealing with atlassian support and probably will bang my head against it more
<phocking> OerHeks: yeah that was update-rc.d error
<phocking> evidently systemctl invokes update-rc.d
<blackflow> phocking: thing is I'd suggest you to write a proper systemd unit for that, but I haven't seen the insides of the init script to tell you how exactly to do that
<phocking> i think imma try to update that rc script with something different and see if that makes it work
<OerHeks> oh, the do not give a systemd service file, silly software dudes.. but you can find the answer here, somewhere .. https://community.atlassian.com/t5/Jira-Software-questions/Installed-Jira-and-Confluence-as-a-service-but-they-don-t-start/qaq-p/792134
<OerHeks> Lolz
<ppf> OerHeks: wtf it doesn't work in firefox either
<OerHeks> ppf, then is is a pavu contrrol issue?
<OerHeks> pulseaudio-module-jack maybe missing
<ppf> OerHeks: i mean, it looks that way, but how
<blackflow> phocking: look there's a service unit in that thread by Nic. see if that work. I'd totally recommend you to try and have a systemd unit if at all possible.
<blackflow> phocking: and don't forget to `systemctl daemon-reload` after you place the unit file in /etc/systemd/system/jira.service, and then `systemctl enable jira.service`   `systemctl start jira.service`
<amazoniantoad> is there an osx emulator for ubuntu? Not virtualbox
<leftyfb> amazoniantoad: OSX is an OS. Not hardware that requires emulation.
<blackflow> and a UNIX no less!
<OerHeks> amazoniantoad, what have you found sofar?
<leftyfb> amazoniantoad: feel free to ask for support in #apple or #osx (not sure which exits) about running OSX in a virtual machine
<ppf> OerHeks: it was missing, but installing didn't change anything
<OerHeks> ppf, restart chrome i guess?
<ppf> i restarted the computer
<amazoniantoad> OerHeks, Something called Darling
<amazoniantoad> leftyfb, thanks
<siavash> hi
<amazoniantoad> hi
<ppf> apparently chrome isn't talking to pulse at all?
<philip__> Olá
<ppf> ioria, OerHeks any additional thoughts?
<philip__> I'm stay again
<ioria> ppf, nope, sy
<phocking> blackflow and OerHeks : thank you both so very much
<phocking> i got that shit fixed with your expert assistance
<OerHeks> phocking, have fun!
<phocking> oh heck yeah
<phocking> i'm having a blast
<blackflow> phocking: I'd say "and consider gitlab instead" but that thing is yucky!
<ppf> pacmd is showing different things than pavucontrol
<ash_worksi> can you split screen the "files" app?
<ash_worksi> like, you can have tabs
<tgm4883> ash_worksi: you used to be able to do that, but I believe it was removed
<ash_worksi> I see
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: you can have two processes side by side, though,
<tomreyn> after opening the first, press ctrl-n or right click the panel icon and select 'new window'. drag and drop should work fine.
<Heisenbergg> Has anybody performed a successful back-up with encryption using deja-dup here? I would like to know what I'm missing.
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: ctrl-t actually adds a new tab.
<tomreyn> (on 18.04, that is)
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: yeah, I saw that, just thought it was slightly more convenient to have them side-by-side in 1 window
<ash_worksi> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<the_actor> Sup people, how is everyone!
<the_actor> I was wondering if anyone had info for the supported method of enabling a CGI diercotry for Apache in Ubuntu 18.4 LTS. Do I just add the info in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf? or is there a diffrent recommended place to put the args +Options +ExecCGI . . . ?
<the_actor> I know lots of diffrent setups will work, but I am trying to stick to the official way of doing things.
<Ben64> probably in the config for the site
<the_actor> Ben64: You mean under each virtual host?
<ikanobori> the_actor: Preferably in the virtual host configuration for that specific domain which should be in /etc/apache2/sites-available and symlinked into /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<ikanobori> If you are adding it to *all* virtual hosts then the file you mentioned is fine.
<the_actor> I see, so that would be a global change vs per virtual host?
<the_actor> Do I have to manually create a sym link or does the enable command do it for me?
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: NEVER adjust apache2.conf file
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: ok, I may have.
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: What is the ideal setup?
<pragmaticenigma> use the folders conf-available, mods-available, sites-available to modify configurations... and the a2en* and a2dis* functions to turn them on and off
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: one sec . . . let me double chech to tell you how and what I did.
<pragmaticenigma> in the mods-enabled, conf-enabled, sites-enabled are symlinks that point to their *-available namesakes... when the conf is enabled, it will be in the *-enabled folders
<pragmaticenigma> as a symlink
<pragmaticenigma> if I need to override a global setting... I place a configuration in conf-available that is set as the earliest alphanumeric value so it will load after the primary apache2.conf file has been parsed. There should be a brief set of documentation in apache2.conf explaining a lot of this and where to look for more information
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: This is all I put in there. <Directory /home/steve/www/>   Options Indexes FollowSymLinks AllowOverride None  Require all granted  </Directory>
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: that should have gone in your sites-available folder
<ppf> OerHeks: so quick update: it appears pulse has picked the wrong default source
<ppf> and i can't seem to be able to change it
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: oh, in the site's presonal config file?
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: and that is the wrong syntax for options as well as permissions
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: Well, I am all messed up then
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: Do you have a link to a manual or something that sticks to the standard where I can learn what to do.
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: just a side bar...please tell me that this is not accessible on the internet?
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: yes it is, but it is a throw away system. just for learning
<the_actor> It is just a VM I set up to try to learn.
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: Should I take it down?
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: YES!
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: while it might be "just for learning" ... your system is vulnerable, and a misconfiguration could mean it gets compromised and brought into a bot network or used for other purposes... it isn't the harm that it causes you, it's the potential harm it could cause others when your machine becomes an unwitting participant
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: ok done
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: while it might be "just for learning" ... your system is vulnerable, and a misconfiguration could mean it gets compromised and brought into a bot network or used for other purposes... it isn't the harm that it causes you, it's the potential harm it could cause others when your machine becomes an unwitting participant
<leftyfb> the_actor: by "accessible on the internet" pragmaticenigma means, can you get to this machine over the internet? Not does it have internet access
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: I see, so where can I learn to start off right?
<leftyfb> the_actor: if it only has internet access but there's no ports forwarded to access it remotely, then you're fine
<the_actor> leftyfb: Hi, good to see you.
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: I don't have a single resource off hand, a lot of it has come from the nearly 2 decades of managing systems... and I still learn new things, mostly through reading up on articles and instructions on server hardening
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: It is very difficult to find a guide that sticks to the standards. Even the offical manuals can be vague.
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: the first step is really learning this stuff in a safe environment, where the server isn't accessible on the open internet. don't forward or enable access to your server until you are certain you've done everything you possibly can to protect it
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: the number one resource, http://httpd.apache.org/
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: Is there a diffrence in how Ubuntu manages or has the configs structured, or do all the distros pretty much stick to the apache.org standards?
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: distros do their best to keep the documentation in sync to what is supported by the distro, sadly, documentation is almost always an after thought and most of it is offered as a convience
<the_actor> pragmaticenigma: Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: This page shows how to setup personal sites for users: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/public_html.html
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: These commands would get you started: "sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo systemctl reload-or-restart  apache2.service"
<pragmaticenigma> the_actor: this page will help you with creating the appropriate options: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/core.html#options
<opilab> is backing up my entire system with a gpg encrypted tar a good idea? does gpg have some file size limit?
<pragmaticenigma> opilab: what is the purpose of the backup?
<opilab> just a backup incase things go south with updates, config, etc
<everlite> Ciao a tutti :P
<pragmaticenigma> opilab: use a tool to back up your system. Something like Clonezilla... it can back up an entire disk, and encrypt it if you desire. Most of all, it will handle all those pieces for you, and verify that your back up is restorable
<opilab> pragmaticenigma: gotcha, feels safer to me too
<pragmaticenigma> opilab: one other thing to remember... write the password down, and store that in a safe place offline (in a safe, or lockbox) ... you *WILL* forget your password in the heat of the moment when you need to restore
<tomvolek> HI :  I have few Ubuntu 18 behind home wireless router,  bind9 fails to get started,  why is this ?
<BarrieButsers> Anyone know  a good (free) android  emulator for linux? Tried virtualbox with android vdi`s but they all s***k. Nothing works really.
<pragmaticenigma> BarrieButsers: this channel focuses on providing support for Ubuntu. For software recommendations and polling, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> tomvolek: what do you need bind9 for?
<Ool> tomvolek: systemctl status bind9 , journalctl -xe , and check your log perhaps in /var/log/syslog /var/log/named/*
<tomvolek> pragmaticenigma: I am setting up kuberneetes on three nodes, and I found out the reason kubernetees doest come up on reboot is because bind is down...
<OerHeks> BarrieButsers, there is anbox, and android studio https://github.com/anbox/anbox
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/android-studio
<tomvolek> on teh host resolve.conf i see the ISP IP for DNS ,  I have added my three host Ips to the /etc/hosts files of each server behind the home wiresless router .
<opilab> OerHeks: anbox looks real neat, never seen that before
<tomvolek> I can ping my servers from each other and form my mac laptop , i have asked the wiress router to issue teh same Ip to each server after reboot based on their MAC Id
<BarrieButsers> OerHeks: ok, i`ll give that a try.
<BarrieButsers> pragmaticenigma: ok, thanks for the info
<tomvolek> Ool :  systemctl status bind9  shows :   loading configuration: failure
<pragmaticenigma> tomvolek: that would indicate you have something configured wrong in your config setup for bind9
<Ool> but did you sure you need it ? if you use the /etc/hosts file
<tomvolek> Ool , exactly I thought host file will overwrite resovle.conf, but it seems like kubernetes uses bind to find the host server name/ip
<tomvolek> pragmaticenigma :  where would I look ?  where is the bind config file ? :)
<Ool> where did you install bind ? are you sure it's not working if you desinstall it ?
<Ool> to use bind you need to read docs
<tomvolek> Ool: this is new ubuntu 18 install, i dont recall i installed it individually , doesnt get installed by default ?
<tomvolek> I am reading on that .. looking at /etc/bind
<Ool> a DNS server ?
<Ool> by default
<Ool> no
<tomvolek> ya, I thought so,  so I am not sure how it got installed, but as I mentioned it seems like Kuberneets is using bind or needs a DNS server, I am researching it at the moment.
<OerHeks> install bind9 bind9utils and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns-configuration.html.en
<tomvolek> Thanks Oresrian I was reading it ..
#ubuntu 2019-03-15
<qwebirc38896> Hello
<qwebirc38896> I need help
<qwebirc38896> Hello
<black_13> what is a good irc group to ask basicnorking questions of
<Bashing-om> !ask | qwebirc38896
<ubottu> qwebirc38896: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks> nor sure what norking is
<qwebirc38896> Who can help me
<black_13> OerHeks: its what a mommy and daddy do when the the really like one another
<qwebirc38896> I'm in the installation process and I have just booted up Linux through my USB , I would like do download it on my USB and download it on my laptop because the laptop I'm using is my sisters and I don't want it to effect any of her files. For the installation type , do o select install Ubuntu alongside windows 7 ,  or
<qwebirc38896> Something else
<OerHeks> qwebirc38896, create some free space from within windows 7, and choose alongside in the installer
<qwebirc38896> How do you do that ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Windows_Disk_Management --- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<qwebirc38896> Thank you
<OerHeks> yw
<qwebirc47824> Hello
<qwebirc47824>  I'm in the installation process and I have just booted up Linux through my USB , I would like do download it on my USB and download it on my laptop because the laptop I'm using is my sisters and I don't want it to effect any of her files. For the installation type , do o select install Ubuntu alongside windows 7 ,  or something else
<jcb2016> hello im trying to install the latest version of weechat 2.3 but ubuntu only has 1.9 i tried to install the backport but that is a low version also. what do i do to fix this?
<qwebirc47824> I'm in the installation process of installing Ubuntu , I have booted up ubuntu from the USB that Im installing it on , since this is my sister computer how which instellation type do I use ? Something else or install Ubuntu alongside windows 7 ? I since my sister is letting me use her laptop , I don't wanna errase any of her files as well
<OerHeks> jcb2016, beta dingo will have 2.4 , and supported cosmic 2.2 https://launchpad.net/weechat/+packages
<OerHeks> so, build yourself if you *need * a newer, i see no ppa
<ramrebol> Hello. How can I know if is possible to install ubuntu in a pc: aspire 3 A314-31-C0V3    is there a list in some place?
<guiverc> ramrebol, try it on your actual hardware - https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<fleabeard> trying to install lamp-server via tasksel in ubuntu 18.04 and am getting this error > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JZ8mRfKTyk/ any ideas?
<black_13> what is the commad to set the ip on particular ethernet device
<ramrebol> thanks guiverc !
<fleabeard> sudo apt install dialog fixed it :)
<guiverc> black_13, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en#ip-addressing  (ip addressing section)
<black_13> guiverc:
<black_13> thanks
<black_13> what is the "/24" mean
<guiverc> 0..255
<guiverc> black_13, a ~decent explanation (network mask) at https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=751834
<black_13> .
<jcb2016> OerHeks: what is beta dingo an cosmic 2.2? why isn't it backported or in the ubuntu repos?
<k_sze[work]> How do I output a recursive tree of all the real packages that a meta package installs with apt?
<OerHeks> jcb2016, no, but if you find a reason, security wise, you could file a SRU
<OerHeks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Bashing-om> k_sze[work]: /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package_name>.list :list of files and directories installed by the package.
<k_sze[work]> Bashing-om, thanks
<Bashing-om> k_sze[work]: :)
<whoareU> in iptables's manual , "iptables -L"  is  "List  all  rules  in  the selected chain", and "iptables -S" is "  print all  rules  in  the selected chain", only one word differ, i feel they are the same meaning, but the output is different, why?
<amazoniantoad> how do I add a program to run as a service?
<rypervenche> amazoniantoad: Which program?
<amazoniantoad> rypervenche, gogs
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to add it to startup but it's not working
<leftyfb> amazoniantoad: gogs in not an ubuntu package
<rypervenche> amazoniantoad: The website has instructions on how to do this, if you read them.
<rypervenche> Although it's not implemented very well.
<lost_> hi all
<lost_> i need some hints to fix a problem. i cannot open "about this computer" in unity nothing appear
<lost_> any bots
<Antioch> Am having trouble with all of my docker containers being unable to bind ports ("[ERROR] Binding socket failed for 0.0.0.0: ErrNo 13, Permission denied"), looked at dmesg and saw this error:
<Antioch> [ 95.284882] audit: type=1400 audit(1552570349.804:8): apparmor="DENIED" operation="create" profile="docker-default" pid=1934 comm="mydocker" family="inet" sock_type="stream" protocol=6 requested_mask="create" denied_mask="create"
<Antioch> Does anyone have any idea how I can troubleshoot this? Or where I can inspect the docker-default profile to see what's going on?
<Antioch> Oddly, I also get a similar error with ntpd. Perhaps something in common?  [   16.906547] audit: type=1400 audit(1552620080.425:3): apparmor="DENIED" operation="create" profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" pid=1265 comm="ntpd" family="inet" sock_type="stream" protocol=0 requested_mask="create" denied_mask="create"
<lost_> cant help you but often remove and install set things up
<Antioch> already tried to reinstall docker
<Antioch> and this is on a pretty much clean netinstall.
<lost_> i recall few weeks ago packagekit was the culprit of a bunch of errors. but now its fixed!
<Antioch> I looked at /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.ntpd and I didn't see anything in there denying access to anything. Moreover, I see that "capability net_bind_service" is listed. I wonder if there is an issue with my networking somehow?
<Antioch> TBH I have no idea about apparmor or how it works
<lost_> did you try to remove and install shared-mime-info ?
<lost_> another thing you might try to scan fsck for orphan files
<shibboleth> anyone tried the new rpi images?
<\dev\cache> Hi, I wold like to mount my /home dir on seperate drive instead of the OS drive what would be the safest option without corrupting the whole O/S
<shibboleth> that would be very easy
<shibboleth> mount /path/to/new/part /mnt ; rsync -avtpP /home/ /mnt/, umount /mnt
<shibboleth> now edit the fstab to have it mounted as home
<Bashing-om> \dev\cache: See:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving .
<lost_> its always better to have another hdd then spliting partitions
<\dev\cache> lost_: I have an ISCSI target which attaches as a hard drive to the client
<\dev\cache> I am going to store all the homes in there so that way even if the server breaks most configs data etc will be ready to go again reducing downtime
<Antioch> lost_, what will reinstalling shared-mime-info do?
<lost_> anti: it should link all args to the right executable
<lost_> dev: my best is umount
<lost_> override for key “transparency-mode” in schema “org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock” in override file “/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-dock.gschema.override” is not in the list of valid choices; ignoring override for this key.
<lost_> i got this error but dont know what it is
<Antioch> lost, thanks for the suggestion. I tried it and rebooted, but things are still not working.
<lost_> anti: are you running beaver or disco
<Antioch> to be honest, neither. I'm using the pve 4.15 kernel from proxmox (which is based on Ubuntu LTS)
<lost_> long term support should be good but often going up to 18.10 can fix and mess more things up who knows?
<Antioch> Does this mean that apparmor was unable to load the docker profile?
<Antioch> [   16.382452] audit: type=1400 audit(1552622190.907:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" profile="unconfined" name="docker-default" pid=1301 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Antioch> that is output from dmesg.
<jcb2016> hello i just installed ubuntu as the guest os it has guest additions installed also. for some reason it won't go full screen or resize. the host is windows 10. any ideas?
<jcb2016> wrong channel that should be for #vbox :D
<W4lterK0vacs> hey guys even though i set blank screen timer it wont work and my monitor stayed up all night
<ivan_> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<the_actor> @s
<the_actor> @s
<the_actor> @s
<Hopland> Anybody know how to figure out of the nvidia dGPU is running WITHOUT loading the nvidia module? I'm on an optimus machine...
<Guest62161> whats the best linux
<Hopland> Guest62161: There is none. There are distros however that meet stricter demands than others. Distros like Ubuntu, Fedora, openSUSE, Debian (though Debian is in some turmoil right now), even Gentoo to some extent. But in the end it all depends upon need and usage.
<Guest62161> how is debian right now
<Hopland> It's a bit of a mess to be honest. It used to be in the vanguard of LTS distributions, but in recent times it's fallen a bit behind thanks to the development process having been to politicised. Politicised in the sense of how things are supposed to be done, how bug reports work, how packages are made - and not to mention distributed. I think an average Debian package takes 7 hours to distribute...
<Guest62161> cool
<Hopland> I'm just paroting some podcast, but Ubuntu, Fedora, people really like MInt, people really like Manjaro... not that I would suggest anything but Ubuntu in here. Which, btw: this is the #ubuntu channel, so we probably need to take this discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hopland> As for me... the dGPU NVIDIA card is running. Even if the prime-select has selected Intel and even if I try to say manually switch it off with bbswitch (something I probably shouldn't be mixing with prime). I've read it may have something to do with my kernel parameters. To be clear: I want the proprietary NVIDIA driver, but I don't want it running all the itme.
<Guest38095> need a pc that pwns
<Hopland> Actually considering removing nvidia driver and nouveau to instead use IOMMU
<Hopland> nouveau doesn't work with dri using this very bespoke 1060 model in my laptop, and prime just doesn't work for me with the proprietary nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> Hopland: card with optimus id reccomend using the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> Hopland: otherwise you cant benefit performance/powersaving mode
<Hopland> lotuspsychje_:
<Rumen> Hi there. Gnome-Shell changes non stop the settings turning off all things I have and I have to turn on non stop many things like "theme", "suspend button", "system monitor" and others how can I fix it?
<Hopland> the big problem with that is that I have selected intel (which is confirmed with prime-select query) and the nvidia gpu is still active
<Hopland> It's running and sucking juice from my battery, which means it won't be lasting long out in the wild
<lotuspsychje> Hopland: that doesnt seem to supposed..what ubuntu version is that?
<Hopland> 19.04, but it was the same in 18.10
<lotuspsychje> Hopland: for more stable experience, compare with LTS
<Hopland> I'm really not sure that's going to help. ASUS Zephyrus M (the system in question) is fairly new and required changing of kernel parameters to even boot. I'm also still struggling with function keys and the seperation of input devices. After some googling the problem seems to be across 18.04, 18.10 and in my testing even in 19.04.
<Hopland> If I nuke and pave going to LTS only to discover it does nothing... I'm going to be very disappointed and angry
<lotuspsychje> Hopland: liveusb to the rescue to test
<Hopland> I'd rather try to figure it out on this system
<lotuspsychje> Hopland: also nvidia drivers, try out the ubuntu graphics ppa to compare performance with
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Hopland
<ubottu> Hopland: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> Hopland: also if you find a bug in a driver, please !bug it
<Hopland> Alright - upgrading now
<nikolam> Am I right that this would limit Firefox to useing no more then 3GB of RAM at all times:
<nikolam> bash -c 'ulimit -v 3G; /usr/local/bin/firefox %u'
<nikolam> This is because I have problem with Firefox filling RAM on 18.04 LTS, and then machine freezes (usually many tabs and loading more videos)
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: firefox isnt really lightweight these days
<nikolam> yeah but I am using it intensively many tabs etc. and pages are big.
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: what the total of your ram? and what kind of harddisk are you using?
<nikolam> And also main problem is not killing Firefox, main problem is why whole machine freezes because RAM is filled...
<nikolam> 8GB, Yet I use (limited) amount od RAM for ZFS caching
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | nikolam this can help
<ubottu> nikolam this can help: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: the better you tweak your machine overall, the better also firefox will work
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: you have an ssd or spinner?
<nikolam> Yes, yet Linux per se shouldn't just freeze all operation (except network is working at that times), just because some App is hungry.
<nikolam> Spinner on this install, but planning to reinstall on SSD
<nikolam> But I plan to use ZFS on SSD for fresh install, not Btrfs like now on spinner/regular HD
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: ssd would be reccomended in your situation, you could let firefox work on the ssd a bit too
<lotuspsychje> cache 0
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: also keep in mind bionic's gnome version also sucks alot of candy
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, didnt' understood last thing. To set Firefox not caching data on disk? I think issue is filling RAM, you think it is actually the speed of the HD?
<lotuspsychje> newer gnome versions, will get the performance tweaking
<nikolam> I have already put swapfile on ZFS on SSD if that is important
<nikolam> AH, Ubuntu is now on Gnome, I see. I am on Xfce / xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: im just saying there's a lot of tweaking you can do for overall system smoothness
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: firefox will also benefit that
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: swappiness tweak + ssd can also help
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, what you recommend to set after installing 'preload' ?
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: preload just needs a reboot, no settings needed
<nikolam> Ok, great.
<ducasse> preload will only make firefox start faster
<nikolam> And at the end, you think that "  bash -c 'ulimit -v 3G; /usr/local/bin/firefox %u'  " would limit FF to 3G?
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: alot of FF speed tweaks out there too in about:config
<nikolam> Yeah, but only one I really need is not to kill the ssytem when filling RAM. You are probably right, maybe Firefox itself has it's settings for RAM usage...
<ducasse> nikolam: best thing you can do is probably to not use as many open tabs
<nikolam> You are probably right. I like more system to control applications and not other way around :P
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: you can also compare FF with chromium for lighter usage
<nikolam> I think on test I have been looking in previous years, FF always had less RAM usage for as many Tabs as Chromium
<nikolam> Also I use Noscript to stop unwanted scrips and content, that's how I survive with many tabs :P
<Hopland> Here's a question... how do I figure out the power consumption of each PCIe device? The reason I'm asking is I need a way to figure out if NVIDIA dGPU is still running, even thoough the nvidia module is not loaded
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Hopland> Good morning :)
<Antioch> gutentag
<elias_a> BluesKaj: Good morning but where does the sun rise now?
<BluesKaj> elias_a, depends where you are :-)
<kj4> it will rise in Nova Scotia soon
<ducasse> in the east, usually
<Hopland> Cod sarn it, I can't for the life of me figure out how to turn off the nvidia dGPU. The general solution seems to be installing bbswitch, loading it at boot, using the option bbswitch loadstate=0 but that just froze my system
<Hopland> cod sarn it. I can't figure out how to turn off the NVIDIA dGPU. The solution that worked for most people was to install bbswitch-dkms, enable it in /etc/modules, then adding option bbswitch loadstate=0 in /etc/modprobe.d/bbswitch.conf
<Hopland> -.- dang riot.im
<blackflow> Hopland: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/78is1r/complete_disable_of_discrete_gpu/
<Hopland> In the end it might just be some ASUS ROG tomfoolery that's tripping me up
<blackflow> I don't get it tho', why install the GPU if you won't use it.
<Hopland> I have an optimus laptop. It would be great to use intel when I'm out and about, sitting at some bar or cafe, and also to preferably logout or reboot to get into nvidia mode so I can do some gaming at home :)
<Hopland> the trick here is power-consumption and use case
<OerHeks> if it is a laptop, one can prevent loading the driver, but turn off completely is a mess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1757180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757180 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime can't switch off the discrete GPU" [High,Fix released]
<Hopland> prime-select is supposed to diasble the nvidia card, but as some people have pointed it there is a regression beyond 17.04 (I think) where the NVIDIA dGPU isn't turned off when switched from, meaning it will run at a higher power consumption and heat up the share heat pipe between the CPU and dGPU, meaning fanspin and excessive heat...
<OerHeks> if your bios gives no option to disable, no clue
<BluesKaj> the optimus hybrid gpu system can be a pita to resolve
<BluesKaj> !Optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<BluesKaj> Hopland, ^
<Hopland> and apparently the bug that was supposed to be fixed in version 0.8.6 of nvidia-prime still persists in version 0.8.10
<Hopland> The reason being of course that this system has been frankensteined together by ASUS (it's a ROG, specifically the Zephyrus M). I couldn't even get it to boot without adding a few boot parameters. Not to mention that the bulk of the fn keys are seperated into their own input device.. which is weird. in any case: fix gpu issue > fix keyboard issue > figure out how to control keyboard backlight > figure out how to control fan
<Hopland> speed, if at all possible. But now I'm stuck on the dGPU issue.
<Guest74971> how much is a good ram
<Guest74971> how much ram is a good ram
<Hopland> The weird thing is that this doesn't seem to be an issue in 16.04, but in 18.04 and upwards
<Hopland> Guest74971: I'd say 16GB is a must for anyone doing more than browsing.. but you could do with 8GB
<OerHeks> Guest74971, we are not the yellow pages, ask in ##hardware perhaps? this is ubuntu support solely
<OerHeks> much as in $?
<Guest74971> what about 64?
<Guest74971> does ram size need os support
<BluesKaj> my laptop only has 8GB and it run great, all depends on how you want to use it
<OerHeks> no, ram size depends on your hardware/chipset
<buttros_> Hello everyone! Is there a reliable weather app for gnome 3?
<Guest74971> cool
<OerHeks> buttros_, install gnome-tweak-tool & gnome-shell-extensions & gnome-shell-extensions-weather, logout, login and set it up
<OerHeks> gnome-tweak gives you access to the extentions
<buttros_> OerHeks: Thanks!
<zap0> i need to swap out the gfx card...... i suspect this one is faulty..  i get screen corruption, then a complete lockup
<OerHeks> install synaptic, to see more extentions
<Hopland> zap0: has it worked before?
<zap0> i have had this issue about 10 times in the last 3 days.
<zap0> reboot required :(
 * Guest74971 is unable to join ##hardware
<zap0> is there some alternative nvidia drivers i can install?
<Guest74971> dude
<OerHeks> zap0, does this occur at login, or random?
<OerHeks> !register  | Guest74971
<ubottu> Guest74971: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<zap0> occurs after about 10 or 15 mins use.   specifically triggered by running a graphical program.
<OerHeks> some channels require registration with #freenode, spammers and lamers
<OerHeks> zap0, what videocard exactly?
<zap0> and one time at login after a forced reboot... the screen was lack for, maybe, 5mins.  and i pressed alt-tab and i saw the login boot splash purple for about 100ms
<zap0> then black again.
<zap0> nvidia GTX 5xx something
<Guest74971> can you register a guest
<OerHeks> Guest74971, ask in #freenode .. but i guess 'guest' is not available
<lotuspsychje> Guest74971: read the tutorial OerHeks linked you
<zap0> as per usually..  the issue is a little vague therefore google searching returns random stuff....  but it "seems" like lots of googling is saying the nvidia drivers might be a bit flaky... and i should maybe reinstall or replace them?!?
<lotuspsychje> zap0: when volunteers ask details, please be specific not 'something'
<zap0> facts:  a see screen corruption moments before the lockup.  i see the screen corruption moving about (so it's still "running" at this point).  then it finally just locks up.
<lotuspsychje> zap0: on graphics situations we like to know: chipset, driver version, kernel version etc
<OerHeks> ther eis a boot option 'nomodeset',  but i have no idea this is your solution
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest74971> my ubuntu crashes, going ubunuts
<Guest74971> how is derbian
<OerHeks> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Rumen> Hi there. Gnome-Shell changes non stop the settings turning off all things I have and I have to turn on non stop many things like "theme", "suspend button", "system monitor" and others how can I fix it?
<abhijain> Can I copy Macs file in Ubuntu without changing file system
<tomreyn> abhijain: for APFS, there is only an experimental file system driver for linux so far.
<tomreyn> also a commercial, read-only one.
<tomreyn> for hfs+, there is read-only support in ubuntu. write-support is possible but requires changes from within os x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<tomreyn> abhijain: this browser tab is flashing for a reason.
<Hopland> H'okay... so the nouveau drivers are absolutely useless on the ASUS ROG Zephyrus M.. I've tried plenty kernel parameters to get it to work, but the instant it tries to set a mode... kernel panic. I disabled modeset, even blacklisted nouveau, but when doing xrandr --listproviders... kernel panic.
<Hopland> The only viable option is to stick with the official nvidia drivers, which I'm reinstalling as we speak. But the original problem still persists... in that even though prime-select has selected the intel drivers and the nvidia module has been unloaded the dGPU is still active and takes up precious resources
<blackflow> That's like driving a tank to the store and complaining it slurped ten gallons just to start it.
<blackflow> battery power and longevity    <>    gaming machine
<bhuddah> Hopland: can you disable it in the bios? (don't know if you already looked there)
<Hopland> No, no I can't. At the same time I don't want to. I want to be able to switch between the two, even if I have to reboot. Intel for when I'm on the go, nvidia for when I want to game.
<bhuddah> when you reboot you can quickly enable it again...
<bhuddah> but okay. it was just a random thought.
<Hopland> No no ^^; didn't mean to sound dismissive
<Hopland> It's not possible to switch off the dGPU in BIOS
<Hopland> The ASUS UEFI BIOS is very limited in what you can do with it :/
<bhuddah> well. so it's not an option no matter how you look at it \^^
<Hopland> Pretty much
<Hopland> It's a very weird laptop though... nothing works as expected. I'm sure there is a solution somehow, but it will take some doing to figure it out.
<tomreyn> you're on the latest bios, supposedly?
<Hopland> Yes indeed
<tomreyn> 'gaming laptops' are quite commonly 'weird'
<Hopland> Indeed
<Hopland> This is just the first problem I want to solve... there are some more weird things I have to fix
<Hopland> The first was touchpad not working.. acpi mode had to be set. The second is the dGPU running even though intel has been selected with prime... then there's the case of how fn keys are seperated into their own input device (excluding media playback keys for some reason) which means I can't turn up or down brightness using those key functions... then there's the case of the keyboard backlight, which is an entire mystery unto
<Hopland> itself
<BluesKaj> Hopland, did you install nvidia prime as suggested earlier, if so the nvidia gui should give the enable/disable option
<Hopland> Had that from the start
<Hopland> even if I select intel, log out, reboot, the dGPU is still active and sucking a lot of power and heating up the dual heatsink
<BluesKaj> don't think logout is sufficient, a reboot should work
<tomreyn> do yourself a favor, return this device, buy a power efficient (and well supported) laptop and a light-weight desktop with a dedicated graphics card. it'll be half the price with a better user experience.
<blackflow> tomreyn: +1
<Hopland> again: even with a reboot the dGPU is still active. Even though the module hasn't been loaded and nouveau is blacklisted. Though perhaps I should try to blacklist the nvidia driver as well...
<Hopland> tomreyn: 1) too late for that, and 2) that's defeatist talk
<Hopland> I'm going to solve these issues and blast "You're the best around" afterwards
<tomreyn> Hopland: there are challenges where winning means not to take the challenge, because the challenge is just wrong.
<blackflow> the only winning move is not to play :)
<Hopland> In any case I have three ways of solving this: 1) get the nvidia drivers to work, 2) get the nouveau drivers to work or 3) find a way to disable and power off the nvidia card from boot and leave it at that
<blackflow> Hopland: btw did you check my reddit link I posted earlier?
<Hopland> I do believe I did... but maybe I should revisit it
<BluesKaj> Hopland, no point in disabling the nvidia driver, besides don't think the driver is to blame, there's something else causing your machine to overheat, think you need to refocus on other possible causes.
<Hopland> Ah yes. acpi_call doesn't work. I get AE related errors.
<Hopland> BluesKaj:
<Hopland> Same here. Some say it's because of faulty setting of dotfiles in /etc/modprobe.d
<BluesKaj> Hopland, they wouldn't be faulty unless you edited them
<Hopland> No no - in that the blacklisted lines were added before the nvidia card was disabled, effectively making it run without being loaded or in use
<Hopland> It's an issue that did not affect 16.04, but that did affect 18.04 and upwards
<sumitcn> !any sanji
<sumitcn> !any BaW
<tomreyn> sumitcn: do you need any help?
<sumitcn> No , But I want file a issue , I have asusu FX570U . I installed ubuntu 18.04 but the os was unable to detect my wifi adapter .  I am now  shifted to 18.10 . The problem was with the latest realease. Thanks
<tomreyn> sumitcn: which one do you have?
<tomreyn> sumitcn: you can file issues using the "ubuntu-bug" application.
<sumitcn> Now , I have 18.10 but it was a big pain . I tried nearly 3-4 times installing driver and ubuntu but 18.10 is working fine now .
<tomreyn> sumitcn: installing which driver for which hardware exactly?
<espBerry> how can i zip folder including subfolder?
<leftyfb> espBerry: zip <folder>
<espBerry> what is best way to compress folder?
<espBerry> with zip? or something?
<espBerry> leftyfb: ?
<tomreyn> espBerry: i think "zip -r" is how you recursively zip directories using zip
<leftyfb> espBerry: best is relative. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<tomreyn> there is not "best" without further criteria
<espBerry> i want to compress folder including subfolder /var/www/ folder including subfolder
<espBerry> zip -r
<leftyfb> espBerry: zip -r will work or gzip or xz or tar. There's many ways to do it. Best is only relevant to you and your personal requirements
<leftyfb> espBerry: each of those commands has a man page that tells you how to use them
<espBerry> ok then i will use zip -r
<espBerry> thanks
<leftyfb> espBerry: zip -r folder.zip folder
<leftyfb> espBerry: according to the man page
<espBerry> ah good thanks
<ytm> #ebooks
<Hopland> So I've postponed the nvidia issue and now I'm workong on the keyboard backlight issue
<Hopland> the backlight seems to be situated in /sys/class/leds/asus::lightbar - but after echoing "0" to ./brightness it's still stuck at 14
<Hopland> max_brightness says 1...
<adikwok> hello please help, is there any lubuntu irc channel? i just ask how to put the date n time in lubuntu login screen into my lxde desktop.
<adikwok> the clock position is good. and seen only the digital date + time without any background. i can not find clock like that in my lxde clock
<supaman> adikwok: yes, there is a channel #lubuntu
<adikwok> supaman: ok, thx supaman
<adikwok> supaman: oo. btw sir, how to check whether ubuntu or lubuntu that im using now?
<supaman> adikwok: not sure if lubuntu sets this but lsb_release -a should show you what version your running
<adikwok> supaman: because when i typed: lsb_release -a  it is written ubuntu 18.04.2 but my login screen is lubuntu
<supaman> adikwok: ok, ask them in #lubuntu if they have a method of determining if your running lubuntu
<adikwok> supaman: version. ubuntu . login screen: lubuntu . desktop: lxde
<ioria> lubuntu ( lxde)  it's just a Desktop Environment; the core system is the same
<ioria> adikwok, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<leftyfb> ioria: that can be misleading since with gnome, it just says "ubuntu"
<adikwok> ioria:  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION . brought me blank
<ioria> adikwok, env | grep -i desktop
<leftyfb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/125062/how-can-i-find-which-desktop-enviroment-i-am-using
<ioria> leftyfb, echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<adikwok> ioria: root@ub5:~# env | grep -i desktop
<adikwok> XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<ioria> adikwok, just that ?
<leftyfb> ioria: looks promising to me. Though I don't run other DE's so I can't test the others :)
<ioria> yeah
<adikwok> ioria: yes, just that
<adikwok> ioria: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP . brought me blank too
<ioria> adikwok,  paste  'env'
<TJ-> Is there an ID3 (audio file tags) tool that can copy tags from one file to another? Most I look at seem to only support editing but not copying
<ioria> adikwok, env | nc termbin.com 9999
<adikwok> ioria: this what i was looking for. re-reading how to paste to bin :]
<adikwok> env | nc termbin.com 9999
<adikwok> ioria:https://termbin.com/zx61
<ioria> TJ-,    maybe puddletag (not sure)
<TJ-> ioria: From what I can see so far that only works on the target file, although the Functions facility might have something, I'll have to dig deeper
<ioria> adikwok, what are you logged in ?
<adikwok> ioria: im at lxde now.
<adikwok> ioria: its the fastest for my old laptop with 2gb ram n no vga card
<ioria> adikwok, i don't think so
<ioria> adikwok, on Lubuntu DESKTOP_SESSION=Lubuntu
<adikwok> ioria: where did you read that?
<ioria> adikwok, by env on a Lubuntu box
<ayekat> USER=root, PWD=/root, HOME=/root?
<adikwok> ioria: so, what to do? i logged in to lxde
<adikwok> ayekat: strange or not?
<ioria> adikwok, bye
<ayekat> adikwok: it's generally considered bad practice to log in like root, espeically to a graphical session
<ayekat> adikwok: then again, I don't know this well enough to tell whether that would cause DESKTOP_SESSION not to be set
 * ayekat assumes the choice of display manager might also play a role
<adikwok> ioria: thx for helped
<adikwok> ayekat: USER=adi
<adikwok> DESKTOP_SESSION=LXDE
<ayekat> so logging in as root was indeed the cause
<ayekat> lesson learned for today: don't log into a graphical session as root, it'll cause all sorts of oddities :-)
<adikwok> ayekat: lesson learned.
<adikwok> ioria: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<adikwok> LXDE
<adikwok> ayekat: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<adikwok> LXDE
<ayekat> so yes, you're running LXDE - what was the question, actually?
<ayekat> oh - it should be 'Lubuntu'?
<ioria> you cannot login as root unless you set the passwd and modify lightdm.conf
<ayekat> ah yeah, it seemed a bit odd to me as well that the display manager would even allow that
<adikwok> ayekat: i installed gnome, ubuntu 18.04, my login screen lubuntu, my desktop lxde
<adikwok> ayekat: my lsb_release -a : ubuntu 18.04.2 bionic
<ayekat> adikwok: so you installed ubuntu, but later decided you wanted to use LXDE rather than GNOME?
<adikwok> ayekat: i was asking. how to put digital date+time in lubuntu login screen into my lxde desktop since its appearance is good. only digital, no background, and the position sharp at the top corner not blocking any windows icon
<adikwok> ayekat: so you installed ubuntu, but later decided you wanted to use LXDE rather than GNOME?
<adikwok>  ~ actually, yes. seniors in this channel ever advised me this before. first i stubborn, due to spend 30+ days just to setting gnome from dual boot.
<adikwok> later seniors advised me to try due to my old laptop limitation
<cnnx> how do I update my kernel to version 5.0?
<cnnx> on ubuntu
<ayekat> adikwok: what do you mean with "digital"? just the time in HH:MM format? or stylised in some retro-digital way?
<ayekat> adikwok: also "at the top corner" == in the status bar at the upper edge of the screen? or as part of the desktop background?
<adikwok> ayekat: yes, HH:MM
<adikwok> ayekat: i can not send a screenshot here. . the position in the screen is like it is floating at the top right corner. so it wont blocked any desktop icon, if any
<ayekat> cnnx: not sure if that's still a thing, but it appears ubuntu also has backports repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Ayah> Does anyone know how configure an apache2 vhost when it comes with a snap package (Nextcloud)?
<ayekat> cnnx: but what problem are you trying to solve?
<Ayah> Actually it doesn't even have to be a vhost, but I'd prefer it
<ayekat> adikwok: I'm not quite sure what you mean, but conky could be an option... or just modifying your statusbar to display the time somewhere
<tomreyn> !latest | cnnx
<ubottu> cnnx: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cnnx> ok ty
<Ayah> neever mind. I found it :p
<HexaByte> Hi guys. How can i specify just tcp port with ufw? Example dot working because i add /tcp: ufw allow from 1.2.3.4 to any port 106/tcp
<tomreyn> cnnx: 19.04 will come with 5.0, and sometime after that this or a newer kernel will become available to the latest !LTS release as part of hardware enablement
<tomreyn> in the meantime you can only use unsupported !mainline builds
<HexaByte> How can I make this tcp only rule: ufw allow from 1.2.3.4 to any port 106 ?
<Ayah> HexaByte, there are numerou answers to that question. Search google. I used to have it in my cheatsheet but I cannot find it
<lotuspsychje> HexaByte: #netfilter
<HexaByte> Ayah: i did search goolge, and no example uses tcp/udp/.. in case as mine
<HexaByte> lotuspsychje: ufw has nothing to do with netfilter
<Ayah> Interesting
<ryuo> HexaByte: tcp/106 ?
<HexaByte> i know how to code directly in iptables
<HexaByte> ryuo: no
<HexaByte> i tried that
<HexaByte> before coming here
<adikwok> ayekat: where to modify the status bar?
<ryuo> 106/tcp*
<HexaByte> ERROR: Bad port '106/tcp'
<ryuo> ufw limit 2222/tcp comment 'SSH port'
<ryuo> hm.
<Ayah> Also, cockpit is an awesome package
<Ayah> js
<ayekat> adikwok: I don't know, search the web :-) (I don't use LXDE, but I'm pretty sure there's some resources on it)
<ryuo> HexaByte: it has a proto argument in the manpage.
<ryuo> HexaByte: it comes before the 'from'
<HexaByte> will do man ufw
<ryuo> proto tcp
<HexaByte> tnx for helping
<adikwok> tomreyn: 19.04 will come with 5.0, and sometime after that this or a newer kernel will become available to the latest !LTS release as part of hardware enablement .
<adikwok> ~ thx for inform . so i will just wait for 5.0 at LTS
<ryuo> i guess the shorthand only works for simple rules.
<HexaByte> ryuo: once again thank you for help, it works now
<HexaByte> ufw syntax is not consistent :-) don't see how it simplifies management, but oh well, will learn to use it
<ryuo> HexaByte: well, you can always try nftables if you want greater consistency.
<TJ-> Any ideas where Thunar stores audio-file (WAV) metadata? Apparently not in the file's metadata - at least ffmpeg sees alternative values which don't seem to be in the original file
<ryuo> but it has no integration with software packages like ufw does.
<HexaByte> I was ordered by customer to do it with ufw :-)
<HexaByte> tnx again
<adikwok> ayekat: ok . thx for helped.
<john_doe_jr> I have a rather large ova file that I would like to split apart…what is the best way to do that?
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: split apart?
<john_doe_jr> leftyfb: well it's too big…
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: too big for what?
<john_doe_jr> leftyfb: I've tried to use rsync to transfer the file but I've lost the connection twice.
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: how big is it? Why are you trying to rsync it? Over a local network? wifi? wired? over the internet?
<john_doe_jr> leftf	
<john_doe_jr> leftyfb: from my house to work
<john_doe_jr> through ssh
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: you can look into casync
<OerHeks> tar it, and split
<TJ-> john_doe_jr: see "man split" ... you can recombine at the other end with "cat 1 2 3 4 > myfile.ova"
<leftyfb> casync is made for this sort of thing
<OerHeks> tar cf - <dir>|split -b<max_size>M - <name>.tar.
<JuJUBee> Can somone point me towards a how-to so I can set up internal DNS in my classroom?  I want to be able to access servers by name if possible.
<TJ-> Shame there's no way to split and pipe to stdout :)
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: your router should be able to do that
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: just point DNS (via dhcp) to your routers ip
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, my router is my ubuntu 18.04 box
<TJ-> JuJUBee: you could use avahi (multicast DNS), see avahi-daemon and avahi-browse
<JuJUBee> do I need to install bind?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: for avahi, no. For a proper DNS server, yes
<TJ-> JuJUBee: with Avahi each system advertises itself (using avahi-daemon) as hostname.local and other systems on the network collect the adverts
<leftyfb> TJ-: it also requires every host on the network to be running an avahi/bonjour service
<JuJUBee> TJ-, I have a domain name already pointing to my gateway/webserver.  Can I use this internally?  Say I have foo.com pointing to my server (externally) can I make hosts internally be host.foo.com?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: this what you looking for? https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/media-tags
<JuJUBee> Or would it be better to use something like foo.local internally?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: not unless you're running a remote DNS server hosting the domain allowing updates from your local network (not trivial)
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: better off with .local
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, OK, so what is best way to proceed?
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: .loc is the accepted industry practice for setting a private network TLD
<john_doe_jr> TJ-:  Didn't even know about split…thank you.  What would be the best size to split the files into or does it matter?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: https://blogging.dragon.org.uk/dns-bind9-dhcp-ubuntu-16-04-2/
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: like example.loc would be fine
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: look into casync. It was made for the express purpose for your situation
<TJ-> john_doe_jr: a size that is not going to entain too long resending if the connection drops during transfer, I guess
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: Also, for a simplier DNS setup, look into dnsmasq ... it's much simplier than bind, and appropriate for smaller network setups
<john_doe_jr> TJ-: what size would u recommend?
<john_doe_jr> TJ-: 1 GB chunks?
<pragmaticenigma> john_doe_jr: that would depend on your bandwidth and what you have been experiencing for successful transfer before the connection drops
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, pragmaticenigma thanks.  I'll read up on dnsmasq and check out that link from leftyfb
<TJ-> john_doe_jr: how long does it take to transfer 1GB? is it likely to be interrupted, do you want to spend that time again if having to resend?
<rasmalabar> I am using 18.04, and Wifi does not work properly after resume. I tried a few solutions suggested in the internet, but nothing has worked so far.
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: An advantage of dnsmasq is it can also be setup as a DHCP server, and can auto register the computer name into the domain
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: as can the instructions I posted
<rasmalabar> syslog has no information, need help in troubleshooting and identifying a permanent solution.
<JuJUBee> pragmaticenigma, I currently use isc-dhcp and would like to keep it that way
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: +1
<lotuspsychje> rasmalabar: could you pastebin: sudo lshw -C network && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: then the instructions I posted will fit perfectly for you
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, that links seems to use bind, correct?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: yes
<rasmalabar> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/3fdu3kCz
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | rasmalabar
<ubottu> rasmalabar: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, I thought bind was difficult and dnsmasq was simpler?
<john_doe_jr> TJ-: how do u split a file but part files use an extension called '*.part'?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: bind is more difficult but a lot more powerful.
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: did you look at casync?
<rasmalabar> Okay. I will upgrade the system and will come back if the problem persists. Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> rasmalabar: good luck!
<TJ-> john_doe_jr: something like "split -b 100M -d input_file" would, I think, give you 00input_file, 01input_file, ... and so on
<fleabeard> hello friends, would it be possible to take an ssh key from one of my pc's and use it on this pc? I have a VPS that I setup on one machine and it uses it's ssh key for access and I would like to gain access from this machine as well. Is this the proper approach?
<leftyfb> fleabeard: yes, just copy the public key
<fleabeard> cool, thanks leftyfb!
<lordcirth> fleabeard, the best way is to generate a new key for the new machine, and copy it's pubkey onto the target's authorized_hosts
<leftyfb> fleabeard: https://www.ssh.com/ssh/key/
<leftyfb> lordcirth: $best
<fleabeard> thanks guys, I'll give both a look :)
<lordcirth> leftyfb, ?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: generating new keys for every machine is one way to do it. It's only ${best} for those cases where it is.
<lordcirth> leftyfb, I posit it is the best default for anyone who has to ask.
<JuJUBee> I want to run internal dns in my classroom.  I would like to use something like foo.local for domain.  Can I configure dnsmasq on the ltsp server to handle this or should I install dnsmasq on my gateway/dhcp server?
<leftyfb> dnsmasq (if that's what you go with) should be on installed on your gateway/dhcp server
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, so I can install it on multiple servers without problems?  The ltsp server config seems completely commented out.
<fleabeard> lordcirth, doing some googling about generating a new key for the new machine. As I'm understanding it, I'll do 'ssh-keygen' from the new machine to generate a key (I don't have one sitting in my .ssh directory already, just known_hosts), but I'm confused on how I would copy it to the target's authorized hosts? I'm assuming I could copy/paste it in nano or something?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: multiple servers? You only want 1 DNS server on the same subnet
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: unless you're going to get into load balancing or failover. If so, you're not going to use dnsmasq for that
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, so ltsp seems to use dnsmasq for something, not sure though.  I will check with the developers there
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: I would assume LTSP should already have local resolution working
<Tenkawa> ltsp has a whole system packaged together from the description I'm reading from apt-cache
<Tenkawa> so it sounds like the whole thing should be self contained if set up properly
<john_doe_jr> cat x?? > MYBIGFILE…is the ? the same as a wild card?
<Tenkawa> ?? I think is wilcard t o two places
<Tenkawa> er to
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: do you have me blocked?
<Tenkawa> dont quote me
<Tenkawa> theres some regexp ?? magic you cam use
<Tenkawa> but I'm rusty
<JuJUBee> Tenkawa, so the dnsmasq.conf file is all commented out.  I added a domain=foo.local and restarted dnsmasq but hostname -f returns LTSP-Server only
<Tenkawa> er can
<john_doe_jr> leftyfb: no
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: ok. Have you looked at casync which would do exactly what you want more efficiently then what you're trying to do?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: please seek additional support with this in #ubuntu-server. You'll get better help there.
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, ok, thanks
<Tenkawa> JuJUBee: yeah that sounds more like the dhcp is going goofy
<JuJUBee> Tenkawa, so my dhcpd.conf file has option domain-name "foo.local";
<Tenkawa> JuJUBee: when you do a ps auxwww on the server grep out and see if its running dnsmasq or dhcpcd
<Tenkawa> er dhcpd
<Tenkawa> that'll tell you which file its reading
<JuJUBee> Tenkawa, dnsmasq
<Tenkawa> ok
<Tenkawa> so it definitely needs the dnsmasq.cong settings
<Tenkawa> er conf
<Tenkawa> you'll definitely need to talk to the ubuntu-server channel
<Tenkawa> i havent worked on dhcp side in years
<Tenkawa> I'm extremely rusty
<JuJUBee> thanks anyway
<Tenkawa> sorry I couldnt help more
<rasmalabar> I upgraded my system and restarted. But Wifi is erratic after resume. It does not connect and I have to recycle it once or more to get it working.
<nisstyre> rasmalabar: what chipset?
<nisstyre> broadcom?
<nisstyre> there is an open kernel bug for some broadcom chipsets where it disconnects a few hours after resuming or randomly
<nisstyre> it essentially hangs the entire card
<nisstyre> the workaround is to disable power management on the card
<nisstyre> or downgrade your kernel
<spinningCat> there is no package like that apt install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<spinningCat> is it outdated https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-unity-8-desktop-progress-video
<spinningCat> ?
<geodb27> People : hi ! I have a strange behaviour on my ubuntu machines : the /var filesystem seems to have some over-estimated occupied disk space upon time. For example, on one of my machines, the /var was said to be full (no space left on device) and there appeared to be 50% left (measured after reboot). How could I track what is responsible of this ?
<leftyfb> geodb27: how are you determining available space?
<OerHeks> spinningCat, jups, outdated, you can install ubuntu-unity-desktop & mir https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/mir-1-0-0-release/8079
<geodb27> leftyfb: df -h seems reasonable enough, I'd guess. However, when the machine come to "no space left on device", some tools seem to confirm this over-estimated space occupied (like apt-get upgrade).
<leftyfb> geodb27: df -h / ; df -h /var
<leftyfb> geodb27: also, what version of ubuntu and why did you create /var as a separate partition?
<tgm4883> @OerHeks isn't that unity 7?
<geodb27> leftyfb: ubuntu 18.04 LTS and indeed, /var is a separate partition. As a matter of fact, it is a lvm, and we have other lvms mounted in /var (/var/snap/lxd/common/lxd, /var/lib/lxd, /var/log which are all separate lvms).
<spinningCat> why will i install mir?
<OerHeks> tgm4883, oh right, unity 8 is only available for the phone?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: possibly. I'm looking to see if there's a way to install it for desktop but coming up empty
<geodb27> So, I can't suspect a logrotate problem, since /var/log is a separate partition.
<leftyfb> geodb27: sudo ncdu /var
<tgm4883> OerHeks: spinningCat this is probably your best bet https://ubuntu-touch.io/get-ut
<leftyfb> geodb27: why did you make /var it's own partition if you have most things under it also their own partitions?
<spinningCat> just need unity
<tgm4883> OerHeks: spinningCat nm, that isn't what I thought it was
<tgm4883> spinningCat: I don't think you can get unity 8 on desktop. You can get Unity 7, as OerHeks suggested previously
<spinningCat> :D
<hggdh> csinfo hggdh
<geodb27> leftyfb: I suspect (but I'm not sure enough) a problem with files created and somehow "rotated" as would do logrotate. Maybe (but again I'm not sure) some daemon that checks for updates...
<rasmalabar> I am using Ubuntu 18.04. Wifi does not always connect on resume. I have tried many of the solutions provided on the internet. I also did an upgrade as suggested in this forum. No luck yet.
<sentiment> hi. what are my options for turning my Ubuntu machine into an android tv box?
<sentiment> I know there's Kodi, but how about a web browser?
<tomreyn> sentiment: we only support ubuntu here. android is not ubuntu.
<sentiment> that was a general question
<sentiment> about the options to use Ubuntu as a smart tv solution
<tomreyn> you specified "android", so i'm pointing this out.
<ryuo> sentiment: there's no way to turn Ubuntu into an android box. you'd need to install android to do that.
<tomreyn> you can use ubuntu for a tv / movie platform.
<ryuo> is myth buntu still a thing?
<sentiment> No, sorry if my question wasn't clear. I'd like to set it up so that it acts like an android tv box
<sentiment> I don't want to pay for an android tvbox
<ryuo> sentiment: there's an x86 android port if that's all you wanted to use it as...
<ryuo> sentiment: but, you can try kodi from the repos. but i'm not an expert on that use case.
<sentiment> I'd like to hook up my machine to the tv and use a remote control to control Ubuntu using a simple interface ala Android TV or xmbc
<tgm4883> ryuo: unless you're recording, mythtv isn't necessary
<sentiment> yes Kodi sounds interesting, though it doesn't have proper web browser does it?
<tgm4883> sentiment: then use kodi and buy a remote control that acts as a mouse/keyboard
<leftyfb> sentiment: use kodi. Look for solutions within the kodi community for features you want
<ryuo> sentiment: hm. you'll need something compatible with lirc. that's the only software i know of for "tv remotes"
<sentiment> ok thanks
<tgm4883> ryuo: most of the remote support is built into the kernel now, has been for years
<tgm4883> i mean, you can use lirc if you want. But why would you want to
<ryuo> tgm4883: ok.. i've never used such a thing. but tell sentiment, not me.
<ryuo> they're the one that asked for information.
<wozy> guys
<wozy> im always install lamp server with tasksel
<wozy> so i trying to do a quick script that i can run in every installation to save time
<wozy> I can do apt-get update | apt-get install tasksel | tasksel 
<wozy> and now how do i select the lamp server?
<ducasse> sentiment: really, of all you want is a media player box, there are specialized kodi-based distros for that, like libreelec
<ducasse> *if all you want
<tgm4883> wozy: select it from the list?
<wozy> in a bash script
<wozy> i am writing a bash script to do the install
<tgm4883> wozy: why would you try to automate a user interface?
<wozy> is not to automate a user interface
<wozy> i always install the lamp server
<tgm4883> wozy: that seems silly to me, but in any case. Have you tried "tasksel install lamp-server"
<wozy> in all the vps i deploy
<wozy> is just to save time
<ducasse> wozy: 'apt install lamp-server^'
<wozy> works
<tgm4883> wozy: seems like there's much better ways for configuration management than a bash script, but in any case, the docs suggest that the tasksel command that I listed should work
<tgm4883> wozy: especially since installing lamp-server via tasksel is the example they use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<yasumi2136> how to search a package with apt-get in order to show version available?
<gyles19> yasumi216: apt-cache policy packagename
<yasumi2136> thank you gyles19
<joshua__> Hi all
<joshua__> Today I upgraded 6 machines from cosmic to disco
<joshua__> While 4 work fine now, I have trouble with getting Xorg to work on the 2 remaining ones
<joshua__> Both have a (different) intel graphics card and use the i915 driver
<leftyfb> joshua__: disco is not released or supported yet. Go to #ubuntu+1 to discuss or help with it's developement
<OerHeks> joshua__, join #ubuntu+1 until release
<joshua__> thank you
<barni> moin
<barni> hey
<threadstack> Is there a c++ compiler, officially supported by Ubuntu - other than gcc?
<Richard_Cavell_> clang++
<OerHeks> LLVM
<threadstack> OerHeks: Thanks! Trying to get around this problem. https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=67224
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 67224 in c "UTF-8 support for identifier names in GCC" [Enhancement,New]
<OerHeks> such old bug, still valid?
<OerHeks> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2.1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2.1 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<threadstack> OerHeks: It is. main.cpp:8:14: error: stray ‘\303’ in program int F��rsta;
<threadstack> '\303' = ö, so the identifier should be Första but the gcc compiler just can't handle it.
<user__> 3
<Dice> Hello, I have the current setup for running my minecraft server on ubuntu 18.04: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dXsjpSs8yS/ and it runs it as root, which changes the owner of some of the files to root as well. I want to run this as the user "minecraft", how do I fix this?
<lordcirth> Dice, well, first, rewrite that as a systemd minecraft.service file. Then set User=minecraft
<lotuspsychje> Dice: can this help? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lordcirth> Creating the user first, of course
<Dice> lotuspsychje: sadly not as that is for the minecraft client. The server config documentations I've found don't have a solution for it either, though
<Dice> lordcirth: systemd is an alternative to rc.local then?
<gyles19> Dice: I use a modified copy of mineserv, and I put it in a user's ~/bin, and launch it as that user.  I run multiple servers in separate home directories so they don't collied with each other.
<OerHeks> https://www.linode.com/docs/game-servers/how-to-set-up-minecraft-server-on-ubuntu-or-debian/ is clear about the user miecraft
<OerHeks> really, easy to find
<lordcirth> Dice, systemd replaced all that stuff in 16.04.
<lordcirth> Dice, wait, are you running minecraft through Tor?
<Dice> lordcirth: no, that's just another thing I added to rc.local
<lordcirth> Ah ok. Another reason to separate things into .service files
<gyles19> lordcirth: systemctl enable rc-local, then modify your rc.local to insert 'su -c "startminecraft.sh" minecraft' or something similar.  man su for details.
<lordcirth> gyles19, it's Dice that was asking. I was just telling him to use systemd.
<gyles19> lordcith: Oops.  Sorry.
<lordcirth> np
<gyles19> dice: I've never wanted to configure my minecraft servers to auto-start at host boot; if the box booted unattended the minecraft world could have taken damage, and I prefer to manual launch after such events.    If minecraft had a thing to fsck the world files and exit if errors, I would rework my setup.
<cheeserific_> I messed up. My system is on an lvm drive, I accidentally used fdisk to overwrite the partition table, delete partitions, and create a new one thinking it was a usb drive. Luckily, it looks like the new partition failed, but the partition table is messed up still and I can't boot into the system. I'm on a live usb right now. Can I recover the system or at least find some way to get a specific file (my configuration)?
<likemindead> What's the best PSX emulator these days?
<ikanobori> cheeserific_: You can take a look at testdisk.
<ikanobori> Otherwise likely creating a new partition table that contains the entire disk and trying to recover from there (make a copy before attempting any recovery)
<cheeserific_> ikanobori: How can I do #2 with lvm?
<ikanobori> Did you have LVM setup over partitions or with raw block devices.
<OerHeks> likemindead, 'best' is subjective, pcsxr is nice, else http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/PlayStation_emulators
<travisgriggs> just noticed that desktop terminal program runs dash instead of bash in bionic-beaver. Where do I augment my PATH for dash? .bash_profile hacks ton’t seem to apply...
<lotuspsychje> likemindead: there seems also to be the snap: pcsx2-tabetai  0.1      lolsmth    -      Sony PlayStation 2 emulator.
<likemindead> Thanks, OerHeks !!!j
<likemindead> I never played FF VIII. Thought I'd give her a go.
<ikanobori> travisgriggs: dash works the same as dash with regards to files. What type of session are you doing?
<ikanobori> Specifically, .bash_profile is for login shells.
<travisgriggs> i’m not sure anymore now. basically just hit the “grid” button, typed terminal, and hit return. i thought i was running dash because /bin/sh links to dash. but an env in my terminal shows SHELL=/bin/bash. Either way, it doesn’t seem to run my single line ~/.bash_profile
<ikanobori> There you go, it's not a login shell :)
<ikanobori> You likely want to use .profile
<ikanobori> Actually the man page seems to say:  When an interactive shell that is not a login shell is started, bash reads and executes commands from /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc
<cheeserific_> ikanobori: I was over one partition I believe
<cheeserific_> It*
<ikanobori> cheeserific_: Then I think but I am not very good at this that (after you make a copy of the disk) you can recreate the partition table with a single partition and the same settings and it should be fine (tm).
<cheeserific_> ikanobori, oi, I hope
<m0rd3cai> I hope someone can help me here, im having trouble removing a package from APT. the file was installed through a script which pulled the .erb file from github. Now I cant locate the uninstall script.
<lotuspsychje> m0rd3cai: you have errors in apt?
<lordcirth> m0rd3cai, you say a file was installed from a script. Are you sure it even used apt?
<pragmaticenigma> m0rd3cai: can you provide us a copy of the script that was used? please paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<m0rd3cai> curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rapid7/metasploit-omnibus/master/config/templates/metasploit-framework-wrappers/msfupdate.erb > msfinstall && \
<lotuspsychje> lol
<m0rd3cai> thats the script. No im not 100% sure but it shows when i 'apt list'
<gyles19> m0rd3cai: dpkg -l | grep metasploit
<gyles19> If that matches anything, you can "apt-get remove metasplit-framework", from looking at the install_deb function in that script.
<m0rd3cai> yea i tried that, no luck there. im pasting the script now
<gyles19> did the dpkg show anything?
<grkblood13> is there a way to alt+tab to a specific window by default?
<m0rd3cai> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fCFTxCtjxP/
<leftyfb> grkblood13: no. That's not what alt+tab is designed for
<OerHeks> m0rd3cai, that script you posted, is for lucid ... lolz
<grkblood13> ive tried to change focus at startup with xdotool and wmctrl but they dont seem to do the trick
<gyles19> m0rd3cai: Yes, that's the bootstrap script, and it leads to the link you posted earlier.  That second script sets up apt to install from their repo, package name appears to be metasploit-framework.
<gyles19> Are you sure it actually installed?
<m0rd3cai> rally glad you mentioned that gyles19, metasploit did show up in dpkg and its now gone
<m0rd3cai> really*
<gyles19> then it seems you managed to remove it.
<gyles19> grkblood13: windows/focus management is a function of the window manager your system is using.  Which are you running and have you checked its options/preferences for focus?
<m0rd3cai> gyles19: appreciate the suggestion!
<BlastuR> hey! is there a way for me to automatically install ubuntu on a bunch of computers and automatically setup things like what extra packages to install, add printers and etc?
<grkblood13> gyles19, lxde
<gyles19> grkblood13: And what is it you wanted to change?
<OerHeks> BlastuR, maybe, write a preseed file https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<OerHeks> and bionic, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apbs04.html
<grkblood13> i wanted to focus on a window at boot, something thats not working with xdotool or xmctrl
<grkblood13> alt+tab will work though
<grkblood13> so there much be some difference in how that works and how those two programs work
<klemax> Hello, how to correct if a printer works properly?
<gyles19> grkblood13: its been ages since I configured lubuntu's desktop.  the session launch setup I use opens a terminal window at the end and that last window has focus by default, I didn't have to monkey with xdotool or anything.
<lotuspsychje> klemax: print a testpage?
<klemax> lotuspsychje: I mean ubuntu side
<OerHeks> how to correct?
<klemax> Test page is not working
<klemax> is there a driver or package that i need to install?
<lotuspsychje> klemax: wich printer do you have, on wich ubuntu version?
<klemax> lotuspsychje: 18.04 - canon lpb 6000
<lotuspsychje> klemax: did you try to add your ptinter via systemsettings?
<lotuspsychje> *printer
<klemax> lotuspsychje: yes i did
<lotuspsychje> klemax: you might need this: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/laser-single-function/imageclass/lbp6000?tab=drivers_downloads
<OerHeks> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-LBP6000_LBP6018 = no
<klemax> lotuspsychje: I thought it was packaged
<OerHeks> !info printer-driver-cjet
<ubottu> printer-driver-cjet (source: cjet): printer driver for Canon LBP laser printers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-7 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 75 kB
<lotuspsychje> ah nice find OerHeks
<klemax> OerHeks: so its not supported on Linux?
<OerHeks> but maybe that 60000 is not in the list
<klemax> This package is installed
<OerHeks> hence openprinting, the basic place to look for printers
<grkblood13> join #lxde
<grkblood13> how do I focus on a browser window opened via .xsessionrc on boot? neither xdotool or wmctrl seem to be doing the trick
<Technological> Hello! Anyone mind pointing me to instructions on how to properly manage network interfaces on ubuntu 18.04? I heard it uses netplan or something but netplan seems like crap to me.
<grkblood13> keyboard entries arnt being recognized until i click on the window with the mouse
<leftyfb> grkblood13: what exactly are you building?
<grkblood13> oops
<grkblood13> wrong channel
<grkblood13> i thought i was in lxde
<klemax> OerHeks: I am gonna try to install driver  from the link that lotuspsychje gave.
<lotuspsychje> klemax: if both, do not work you might consider a new !bug for your canon
<klemax> Ok
<Minkizz> hi
<Dice> lordcirth: thanks, I made it work with the solution you gave me
<lordcirth> Dice, good
<klemax> lotuspsychje OerHeks: thanks for your help guys
<lotuspsychje> klemax: did it work?
<klemax> lotuspsychje: I have not tried yet, if it works, i will let you know
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<pi0> does anyone know how to setup ubuntu as an AP
<lordcirth> pi0, a wifi access point? Well first you need the right hardware
<xamithan> there is an option "turn on wifi hotspot"
<xamithan> Don't even need to config anything
<Cybertinus> hi, I've had mulltiple times that when I enter my password on the console of a Ubuntu 18.04 VM, right after it boots, that Ubuntu still wants to start some services so it notifies my of that. But at that point I'm entering my password. The result is that the remaining part of my password comes visible on the screen, in plain text
<Cybertinus> have other people seen the same behaviour? And have you fixed it?
<pi0> do i need gnome
<pi0> or can this be basic cli
<pragmaticenigma> Cybertinus: Is this within the TTY?
<leftyfb> xamithan: where do you see that option?
<Cybertinus> just now I had the same affect that it started some services when I was entering a password on a sudo-prompt, the password became visible as plain text. It was even processed as a command when I pressed enter...
<leftyfb> pi0: you do not need a DE in order to setup a hotspot.
<Cybertinus> pragmaticenigma: yes, this is just on the console of the Ubuntu 18.04 console, jus tthe TTY
<pragmaticenigma> Cybertinus: Does changing the TTY to one of the other available ones help?
<leftyfb> xamithan: oh, would you look at that
<xamithan> in the wifi settings.  I don't use gnome anymore but it was there last I looked
<leftyfb> pi0: looks like it would be a lot easier to just run the desktop since there's literally just a menu item to select for it: https://vitux.com/make-your-ubuntu-pc-a-wireless-access-point/
<pragmaticenigma> Cybertinus: Do you have some sort of custom service that you have added? Is there a service that is setup to export output to TTYs?
<Cybertinus> pragmaticenigma: no, I haven't added anything. It is a stock, clean Ubuntu 18.04 install. all I've done to this VM is update it, for the past few months
<pi0> i installed ubutu mini
<pragmaticenigma> Cybertinus: is it possible to provide an example of the messages that you are seeing? it might help to narrow down what service decided to interupt the screen
<pi0> now i need to add desktop settings
<Southern_Gentlem> pragmaticenigma, look at nm-cli
<pragmaticenigma> pi0: While you can certainly use Ubuntu to host a Wireless AP, there are distributions out there with most of this already preset and ready for installation.
<leftyfb> pi0: there's ways to do it without the GUI, but it's a lot easier with
<Cybertinus> pragmaticenigma: I try to make a screenshot in a while. The machine is updating now, so I can't scroll back to the output
<leftyfb> though
<leftyfb> apparently there's now a snap that makes it simple as well
<leftyfb> https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/wifi-ap/docs/basic-ap-setup
<leftyfb> pi0: ^
<pi0> nice i will do that
<pragmaticenigma> Cybertinus: okay, I know that there are ways to configure a service to output to TTYs ... but I'm not sure how to identify them
<pragmaticenigma> Southern_Gentlem: I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking/telling me
<pi0> only thing now is that i have ubuntu mini installed
<pi0> do i just apt install desktop
<pi0> or is there a way to install desktop minimal
<leftyfb> pi0: look at the link I just gave you. You can do it easily without the GUI
<Sushi-san>  
<pi0> nice
<kiara> hola
<pragmaticenigma> hello kiara
<kiara> hola hablas español
<Fervik> Hi
<Fervik> Hello
<lordcirth> Fervik, hi
<buttros_> Hello everyone! Is it a good idea to install Ubuntu-Budgie as additional desktop environment in Ubuntu 18.10 Gnome?
<Fervik> Someone is hère?
<lordcirth> buttros_, you mean, will it break things? It shouldn't.
<OerHeks> buttros_, adding a desktop is no problem, removing one can be interesting
<OerHeks> i would seperate installs, no mixing programs, but that is just me
<OerHeks> (technically it should work fine)
<buttros_> lordcirth: is that for sure?
<OerHeks> install, logout, change de, login
<lordcirth> buttros_, I'm sure it won't cause major issues. Might randomly change one of your default programs or something.
<lordcirth> You do have backups anyway, right?
<buttros_> OerHeks: That's what I intend to do, yes I have backups
<OerHeks> have fun!
<buttros_> lordcirth: I do have backups
<klemax> I got some video freezing issue and some apps were appearing there in dock panel even if they are killed. Thats my experience in Budgie
<cansup> hey someone help me plz but i prefer turkish
<lordcirth> !tr | cansup
<ubottu> cansup: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cansup> thnx bro
<fleabeard> hello friends, trying to add a ppa but am getting this error > sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<gambl0re> i cant open any applications. im getting a 'KDEInit could not launch ....'
<fleabeard> nevermind, got it sorted with sudo apt-get install python3-software-properties
<fleabeard> welp, may have spoke too soon as it doesn't seem to work still :/
<lordcirth> fleabeard, software-properties-common ?
<lordcirth> !pm | cansup
<ubottu> cansup: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> fleabeard: what are you trying to install?
<fleabeard> lordcirth, that was it, thanks!
<jamie_1> hey, im currently having some issues with removing a sign in from nautilus network folder
<jamie_1> i went to sign into one and forgot to change the work group and it just fails with connection but wont let me choose to do it a different work group... ass soon as i try to connect with url it just proceeds to try to connect with old creds
<jamie_1> i have also checked in the passwords and keyrings application and i dont see it.
<OerHeks> maybe something in settings > sharing ?
<OerHeks> or ~/.config/nautilus/servers
<jamie_1> OerHeks: i looked in the drop downs and i cant find any settings
<jamie_1> nvm i forgot gnome has the drop down in the top bar
<jamie_1> whatever ill figure it out at a later date
<joshbenner> Just started seeing failures when trying Ubuntu 16.04 netboot installs. linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic postinst is failing with "linux-update-symlinks: not found".
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: does the same thing happen with 18.04?
<joshbenner> I haven't tried 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: the error you're receiving is strange, but possible something was sync'ing on the mirror during install and timedout. Do you know what mirror you were set to download from?
<joshbenner> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<joshbenner> I can arrange hitting another mirror for a retry. Is that worth a shot?
<gyles19> joshbenner: linux-update-symlinks is a proggie provided with package linux-base, there are bug reports last year about trusty and xenial kernals that lacked that binary.  It's back in linux-updates.  does your system have the updated package on it yet?
<joshbenner> pragmaticenigma: Just tried using a mirror listed as "up to date" (Princeton Mathematics) and got the same failure.
<joshbenner> gyles19: This is happening during initial install.
<gyles19> which iso image are you using?
<joshbenner> gyles19: Netboot installer.
<gyles19> Are you using the Netboot with HWE Kernel?
<gyles19> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/
<OerHeks> that is not possible, that combo
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: What selections are you making when prompted for what to install? I remember getting odd errors and then found that if I just use mini to install the core of the system, them install the packages, desktops, etc that I want, it was fine
<joshbenner> gyles19: I'm using the files from here, retrieved a couple weeks ago: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<pragmaticenigma> * install the additional packages after
<joshbenner> pragmaticenigma: I'm using a preseed script. Let me see if I can interpret that into an answer...
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: preseed is all I needed
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: If you were to not use the preseed, does it succeed?
<joshbenner> pragmaticenigma: Specifically, I'm using this line: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect minimal, ssh-server, openssh-server
<joshbenner> pragmaticenigma: I'm trying to figure out if I have a way to do a non-preseed manual install on my infra... ;)
<pragmaticenigma> infra?
<joshbenner> infrastructure -- this is a server in a larger environment, and when I trigger a provision process, it does PXE loading of the netboot image. Trying to recall if I have a way to make it not do that.
<joshbenner> Maybe I can just interrupt it and take over...
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: sounds cool, a little more advanced than anything I have done. I do recall last time I attempted to install that I tried to request the install of ssh server and the install failing... I think that's why I just went the route of not selecting anything and having the install succeed
<joshbenner> Hmm. Is there a way to force preseed to use the previous linux-image version instead of grabbing the latest?
<joshbenner> We literally installed 9 servers today, and this 10th one failed because it just happened to grab this one-step-newer package during install.
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: I don't think so, short of building your own local mirror
<joshbenner> We do a local proxy cache to avoid killing the mirrors... but I'm wondering if we need to start doing a full local mirror to control versions. This is the second time in a couple weeks that changes in the upstream repos has broken server builds.
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: sounds to me that might be a good idea if you're doing a lot of build outs like this
<joshbenner> Ooh, our preseed template includes an option for specifying the kernel image... giving that a shot...
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: cool, would be interested to know if that works out for you
<joshbenner> I'll update here with result in a few mins...
<joshbenner> pragmaticenigma: that worked! Included this line in preseed: d-i base-installer/kernel/image string linux-image-4.4.0-142-generic
<pragmaticenigma> joshbenner: Awesome... might that be worthy of a bug ticket?
<joshbenner> pragmaticenigma: Probably? Can you point me in the right direction for that?
<pragmaticenigma> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pragmaticenigma> The link there will have the instructions for manually submitting
<joshbenner> Thanks!
<pouch> Hi everyone
<jcb2016_> How do you boot to an emergency she’ll do I can uninstall things with apt?
<jcb2016_> So I can*
<Bashing-om> jcb2016_: Can you boot to the grub boot menu ? from there advance options -> recovery kernels,
<jcb2016_> Bashing-om: when I boot it just days Ubuntu then loads everything
<jcb2016_> Says*
<Bashing-om> jcb2016_: legacy boot: as soon as the bios screen cleras depress abd jold a shoft key, UEFI then spam the escpape key, to get brub boot menu.
<Bashing-om> jcb2016_: * clears depress and hold a shift key ,, shesh fingers not where they should be and not paying attention to what I am not doing :(
<jcb2016_> Ok
<database2> ld cannot find -lc
<jcb2016_> Bashing-om: will I have access to apt and internet?
<Bashing-om> jcb2016_: Yes, you "can" .E enable networking prior to activating the root console in the recovery menu.
<kiara> la
<kiara> hola
<kiara> hola
<kiara> hola
<kiara> alguien habla
<kiara> español
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kiara> tu hablas
<OerHeks> english only, kiara
<kiara> nou
<kiara> hello
<kiara> hi
<geard> hey guys, i'm looking to backup my home directory before reinstalling. 'rsync -av --include ".*" /home/geard/* /mnt/backupdevice/' will this grab everything and retain permissions?
<OerHeks> i would add -R recursive
<gyles19> Geard: rsync isn't my personal goto option for a one-off backup.  I either use tar, as in tar czvf /home/myname /mnt/backupdevice/myhomedir.tgz
<gyles19> geard: or I use an old-school pipe: cd /home/myname && find . -depth -print | cpio -padvm /mnt/backupdrive
<gyles19> geard: I don't use rsync manually often.  my man page on it suggests -r for recursive, -R for relative, and test with -n/--dry-run to check what it copies.  the --include wouldn't be necessary, it's there to combine with --exclude patterns. by default it should get .dot files.
<pragmaticenigma> I personally prefer rsync, since I usually am backing up a directory over the network and it allows me to stop the process and then pick it back up again with out having to start all over
<geard> gyles19:  i was going to avoid the tar because its a laptop and wanted to potentilaly run it in several batches. but I do like the idea of having a single file as the output
<gyles19> geard: Several Batches? I'm trying to wrap my 6pm friday brain around why a laptop makes a difference. :D
<gyles19> geard: You have a massive /home directory?
<isomari> greetings, Is there a cosmic repo for libreoffice 1.6.2 ?
<gyles19> Isomari: are you looking for an ancient release, or did you mis-read the version number on a repo? The current release is 6.2.1 from upstream.
<isomari> gyles19: :-) my mistake. I meant 6.2.1
<isomari> whenever I try to update, I keep getting 6.1.5
<gyles19> isomari: Yes, ubunto standard repos tend to lag behind upstreams.  You can download the deb file for 6.2.1 directly from libreoffice and dpkg --install that.
<gyles19> isomari: Disco repos have 6.2.1 but that hasn't been backported to cosmic.
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | isomari
<ubottu> isomari: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<isomari> gyles19: I have disco on my laptop with 6.2.1. But my workstation is using cosmic. How can I use the backports on cosmic only for libreoffice?
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: you can't
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: Is there a particular feature you are seeking in the latest LibreOffice?
<gyles19> isomari: It's not in any release's backports yet.
<gyles19> isomari: You can download a .deb file from the original website that should run fine on cosmic, but their site doesn't recommend doing that if you want stability, you're in a corporate environment, etc.  I've done that in the past on my home gear and it worked okay.  If you really want 6.2.1 that's going to be your only option for cosmic right now.
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: it should be noted the downloading and installing applications outside of using Ubuntu's own package management and default supplied repsitories will make it difficult to trouble shoot your system should you seek help here in the future. Unless you really have a strong reason or need to have the latest, it is recommended to stay with the version supplied by the default repositories.
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: if you are concerned about security patches, those are applied to the versions made available in the default respositories.
<isomari> Advice taken. I'll keep 6.1.5. Thank you all.
#ubuntu 2019-03-16
<jcb2016_> Bashing-om: sorry for the delay. How would I enable networking in the root recovery console?
<Bashing-om> jcb2016_: Is an option in the menu.
<jcb2016_> Oh ok
<zarozombie> quit()
<thaurwylth> Hmmmm, Skype does no longer support the Firefox web interface. Is there a Ubunty Skype daemon? I tried apt-cache search skype and found the following non-lib* packages: pidgin-sipe, sipwitch, sipwitch-cgi, empathy-skype, and a bunch of pidgin-skype versions.
<pragmaticenigma> thaurwylth: to the best of my knowledge, there is as "skype for linux" snap installer
<pragmaticenigma> thaurwylth: with an official install on Skypes homepage
<thaurwylth> Does that mean the same thing as what I found on the Skype webpage? ...Ah, another line appeared in between, I guess it's the same. go.skype.com/skypeforlinux-64.deb
<thaurwylth> I was able to log into my old account, so it seems all good. Didn't test all the call features.
<heller_> hey guys, fresh install of ubuntu 18 server. any tips to make it take less than 5G of drive space by default?
<squidthesid> Hi guys, is anyone having an issue trying to login with LUKS? It's stopped on cryptsetup and won
<squidthesid> t go into the login menu
<leonardus> error: This revision of snap "android-studio" was published using classic confinement and thus may perform arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually confined to, which may put your system at risk. If you understand and want to proceed repeat the command including --classic.
<leonardus> is is safe to use --classic?
<OerHeks> leonardus, yes, you can check on the snapcraft.io page for all versions
<squidthesid> Okay, my other drive boots up just fine, not sure what happened to my first one
<Gerowen> Are there any 32 bit ISOs for Ubuntu 18.04 or 18.10?  I have an x86 tablet PC that has a 64 bit CPU, but a 32bit UEFI.  I had Debian running on it once before, but would like to use Ubuntu if possible.
<OerHeks> xubuntu gives i386 isos
<thaurwylth> This will also be the last time that 32b Xubuntu is available, at least I'm under that impression.
<Gerowen> I noticed that mate did as well.  One of the lighter distros might be better anyway because this tablet only has like 2GB of RAM I think.
<Gerowen> I mainly got it because it was cheap and thought it would be nice to have a tiny full blown PC with detachable keyboard.
<OerHeks> you might find a 32 bit uefi hack, but then some hardware does not work properly, stuff like that
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> I think I found the source of the errant group error message that sudo -i gives.
<Gerowen> I guess if I want to see how Gnome 3 runs I could just install ubuntu-desktop after it's up and running.
<johnfg> I thought that reinstalling the system took care of the problem, but it didn't.
<johnfg> The problem, and it seems to be confined to ubuntu, for sure not on my debian boxes.
<OerHeks> let me guess: you set rootpassword
<johnfg> The culprit is libpam-afs-session.
<johnfg> OerHeks: No, I learned that lesson.
<johnfg> But as I kept adding to this new system, to get it back to the state I wanted, I found that the libpam-afs-session is the problem.
<tomreyn> !info libpam-afs-session
<ubottu> libpam-afs-session (source: libpam-afs-session): PAM module to set up a PAG and obtain AFS tokens. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (bionic), package size 36 kB, installed size 95 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> universe -> community support, possibly imported from debian.
<johnfg> On my debian boxes, both running stretch, I have this, and don't get the error.
<johnfg> For now, I'll just leave it, and do aklog manually to get my token for my afs space.
<tomreyn> use "ubuntu-bug libpam-afs-session" to file a bug report against it if there is one which wasnt reported, yet
<johnfg> tomreyn: doing that now.  I'm glad I at least narrowed down what the problem, or where the problem is.
<pragmaticenigma> heller_: That all depends on what you need installed on your server. Are you using the Ubuntu Server install image. Also, there is not "Ubuntu 18" ... There is "Ubuntu 18.04", "Ubuntu 18.10" and there is a big difference between the two
<OerHeks> less than 5gb .. remove swapfile
<johnfg> I just realized that vino is already installed, a vnc server for ubuntu 18.04.  I'm on the machine via ssh.  Is there a way I can start it remotely?
<johnfg> Should gsettings be run as user or with sudo?
<johnfg>  /usr/lib/vino/vino-server doesn't work from the cli.  It comes back with: Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused Cannot open display:
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: in settings, find remote desktop
<johnfg> pragmaticenigma: I'm on that machine via ssh.
<pragmaticenigma> vino, requires an active desktop session
<pragmaticenigma> and needs to be launched within that session to aquire a special token to interact with the desktop
<johnfg> pragmaticenigma: Should I uninstall vino if I were going to do x11vnc instead, which doesn't have the limitations?
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: x11vnc has the same limitation... if you're using it under a headless instance, it works because of the way launch into said virtual desktop session
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: or effectively, x11vnc can start a virtual X session
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: Unless vino is causing you great distress, I would just leave it be... unless it's being used, it's not going to hurt anything
<kidscomputer> Clarissa
<Bilbo0> I am confused, so testdisk sees the name of a bunch of files in a directory that mysteriously disappeared, but when I try to restore said files with extundelete, it can't do it. How can testdisk see files that did exist but supposedly don't now?
<ducasse> Bilbo0: consider those files gone and move on
<Bilbo0> ducasse: What reason would testdisk see files that can't be recovered?
<ducasse> Bilbo0: i don't know, but at this point you probably need a professional data recovery specialist
<_david_sohonet> Has anyone found issues net-installing Xenial recently? I've noticed there is a new version of the 4.4.0 kernel available and I'm wondering if that's related. 4.4.0-142 is the netboot kernel available but the installer tried to install 4.4.0-143
<_david_sohonet> Mar 16 01:20:12 in-target: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic.postinst: 50: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic.postinst:
<_david_sohonet> Mar 16 01:20:12 in-target: linux-update-symlinks: not found
<_david_sohonet> Mar 16 01:20:12 in-target: dpkg: error processing package linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic (--configure):
<_david_sohonet> Mar 16 01:20:12 in-target:  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<_david_sohonet> Are the errors in syslog during the install
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | _david_sohonet
<ubottu> _david_sohonet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> _david_sohonet: Another person had a similar issue today... are you using preseed?
<_david_sohonet> pragmaticenigma: yeah
<pragmaticenigma> Include this line in preseed: d-i base-installer/kernel/image string linux-image-4.4.0-142-generic
<_david_sohonet> I'll try. thank you pragmaticenigma !
<pragmaticenigma> _david_sohonet: I wish I could take credit, just passing on what worked for another person
<_david_sohonet> here goes nothing...
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> Anyone here who upgraded from 16 to 18?
<pikapika> Did themes break and font rendering become, fucking ATROCIOUS for anyone else all of a sudden after the upgrade?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> and please watch the language.
<pikapika> 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts
<pikapika> Hmm, some fonts don't look too different...maybe its a change in the default monospaced font?
<tomreyn> discuss the issues you're seeing, one by one, provide context (hardware, drivers, desktop environment, special configurations)
<pikapika> Hmm, how do I give those details? I mean I have no idea
<tomreyn> you don't know which hardware you have there? or how to describe the issues you're seeing?
<pikapika> the latter I can do, the former only high level desc, I don't know how to state the exact graphics driver version etc
<pikapika> Let me start with the visible things
<pikapika> Fonts suddenly seem very pixelly
<pikapika> and
<pikapika> The theme basically broke
<pikapika> whisker menu elements suddenly have background colors
<pikapika> when they had none
<tomreyn> to get the graphics card: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<pikapika> and other controls like buttons etc didn't have any backgrounds
<pikapika> and menu items are squashed together suddenly
<tomreyn> whisker menu is some alternative menu for xfce.
<pikapika> "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] [8086:1916] (rev 07)
<pikapika> "
<pikapika> Well of course
<tomreyn> that's apparently a customization you did which should be pointed out.
<pikapika> Its xubuntu desktop I am using
<tomreyn> maybe ask in #xubuntu
<pikapika> ok
<pikapika> But yes tomreyn the whisker menu was just an example
<pikapika> Buttons, slider bars, etc everythings suddenly broken after the upgrade
<pikapika> Am using a diff theme right now
<tomreyn> pikapika: did you read the releas enotes? maybe there's something relevant in there.
<pikapika> Let me see
<tomreyn> also make sure you got all old PPA packages downgraded to ubuntu versions (or upgraded to the current releases' PPA versions), and any untracked packages purged.
<pikapika> oh theres def some "dead" ppas in there, need to prune those
<tomreyn> i remember reports about blurry fonts after upgrading from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS if you have kde installed in addition to gnome-shell (default desktop). not sure this is related, though.
<pikapika> Oh
<pikapika> I only had xfce before the upgrade, and I believe the upgrade added gnome
<pikapika> or rather added back in a sense
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: The upgrade tool does not install desktop environments that weren't there to begin with
<pikapika> Didn't 16 come with gnome by default?
<pikapika> I had the normal ubuntu, not xubuntu.
<pikapika> I just added xubuntu along with gnome desktop
<pikapika> and later deleted gnome because I never used it
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: As was already mentioned (and you've been told repeatedly) there is no Ubuntu 16
<pikapika> 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: what do you mean by "added xubuntu" ?
<_david_sohonet> Thank you. I was able to install Ubuntu 16.04 with the preseed explicit kernel version reference.
<pikapika> the package 'xubuntu-desktop'
<pragmaticenigma> _david_sohonet: Sweet! glad that did the trick
<tomreyn> _david_sohonet: i recommend you look for an existing bug report, and, should there be none. file one, if you'd like to see this fixed.
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: so you started with "Ubuntu" and then installed the xubuntu-desktop package? is that right?
<_david_sohonet> tomreyn: you betcha
<pikapika> Yes pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> So then it would appear that your system may fall under the scenario that tomreyn was speaking about? If so, go and look at the bug report that was posted... see if any of the suggestions there work for you
<pikapika> uh, which bug report?
<pragmaticenigma> I guess tomreyn didn't post a bug link...
<tomreyn> i did not, just repeated this from memory. i don't know the bug report
<tomreyn> but i think there is one
<pikapika> I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/1722508/comments/36
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722508 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Artful) "Font hinting appears broken on 18.04" [High,Confirmed]
<pikapika> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/1722508
<pikapika> sorry
<conjo> hi all i have a GA-870A-UD3 (gigabyte) motherboard and there seems to be a recurring problem with my usb on the front of the tower not working (only 1 of two stops working) is there a way of seeing what the problem is from terminal without pulling the cmos battery and selecting default config when prompted)
<conjo> only when using ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: you can monitor syslog or checkout journalctl to see if there are any related messages about the port
<conjo> if i pull the battery and select default settings for bios it works but every now and then it stops working and i would like to be able to fix it from terminal not by opening the case and pulling a battery every time
<conjo> pragmaticenigma, how would i wipe anything stored in the log for the port please
<conjo> so i have a clean slate to look for information/setting changes
<tomreyn> !artful | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<tomreyn> but there is also bug 1769132
<ubottu> bug 1769132 in freetype (Ubuntu Bionic) "ubuntu18.04's libfreetype6 2.8.1 has a bug of rendering bitmap font" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769132
<tomreyn> not sure this is the one i had in mind
<pikapika> also what is it with these bug reports and dead links for the example images
<tomreyn> conjo: you shouldn
<tomreyn> 't wipe logs, instead you should use their timestamps and limit log out put to what you need.
<tomreyn> see: journalctl --help
<conjo> okay thanks tomreyn-am viewing from logviewer
<conjo> one question i am looking at a log and i can see and entry "Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (MOSART Semi. 2.4G RF Keyboard & Mouse)
<conjo> its all foregn
<conjo> its all foreign to me but just wanted to ask this isnt a keylogger is it lols
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: Do you have a wireless keyboard and/or mouse
<conjo> i do
<pragmaticenigma> What do you think 2.4G RF Keybaord & Mouse means?
<conjo> the word watching caught me though =)
<pragmaticenigma> It's probably not the best term, but it is likely based in long established parlance from many years gone by
<conjo> =) thanks for skooling me i always learn something here and i love it thanks to all
<pikapika> also
<pikapika> Where's the docs for the theming as in the syntax and meaning of the various files within the theme folder in /usr/themes or ~/.themes? I wish to make some manual changes to what I have currently.
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: that is a topic that isn't support related... customizations are something you have to research on your own
<pikapika> Alright
<pikapika> Thanks for the help
<conjo> im planning on installing ubuntu mate on my laptop and i would like to check the laptops cpu; if its 32 or 64bit is uname -m the correct command to do this guys
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: nope
<pragmaticenigma> uname merely tells you what is already installed... you would have to know the CPU archetecture to know if you have a 32 bit or 64 bit system
<conjo> can i check that from a terminal command
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: "less /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you the CPU model... from there you can search to see if it is 32 or 64 bit
<conjo> its a Toshiba satellite i3, specs page i found with google it says its a 64bit so ill give that version a try
<conjo> L850
<pragmaticenigma> The intel i series processors , far as I know, are all 64 bit
<conjo> thank you
<_david_sohonet> Xenial network boot issues ( linux-generic package failure ) logged at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1820366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1820366 in Ubuntu "network install of xenial 16.04 fails with linux-generic package error " [Undecided,New]
<pragmaticenigma> sweet _david_sohonet
<conjo> how would i make network manager go down and then back up again-when my pc is woken up from sleep mode the network connection is lost so i can logout and login or restart but id like to take down the service and put it back up in terminal if possible please
<conjo> i cant quite recall what i used in past tried sudo services NetworkManager down (fail) can anyone help me remember correctly pls
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<mnathani> why did ubuntu switch to netplan?
<conjo> 	Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: System services are managed with "systemctl" now
<Speed_> How can I troubleshoot my WiFi? I can’t connect my laptop running 18.04, it was working earlyer today
<conjo> okay
<pragmaticenigma> mnathani: That isn't a topic for the support channel. Feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<conjo> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: for network manager "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager"
<mnathani> pragmaticenigma: Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: Does it work after a reboot?
<conjo> pragmaticenigma, prolly going offline =)
<Speed_> Rebooting my laptop?
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: that's typcially what is meant by reboot
<Speed_> I wasn’t sure you meant my laptop or the router. Rebooting now
<Speed_> pragmaticenigma: activation of network failed
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: what did you chance since the time it was working earlier?
<Speed_> I plugged in my iPhone and a raspberry pi to a couple of the USB ports
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: You plugged your Raspberry Pi to a couple ports how?
<Speed_> Just one, I mean a couplle one for phone one for pi
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: how though... were you trying to power the pi ?
<Speed_> Yes
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: So the big USB plug when to the computer, little one went to the micro port on the pi?
<Speed_> Yes
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: are you using a USB wifi dongle?
<Speed_> No
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: Is this a dual boot computer? does the wifi work in Windows, or from a Live USB boot?
<conjo> pragmaticenigma, so i used the command and it worked...but the network icon had a cross on it as if disconnected, so i pinged google (worked fine) and opened a firefox window and searched for news (worked), whats with the icon not updating after the sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager, not essential but im so curious
<Speed_> I don’t have windows on the machine
<conjo> i gave it about 2mins wait time
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: I'm not certain... I've had the same behavior before. NetworkManager is just a layer on top of the actual networking... it's merely a manager for the underlaying system
<Speed_> pragmaticenigma I can connect with my phone and ping my desktop pc and I get responces
<pragmaticenigma> Speed_: Try it with it a live image then, I'm concerned that attempting to power the rpi might have damaged something. the raspberry pi requires 2 amps to function, USB on computers typically only allows 0.5 amps... that kind of demand could have burned something out
<conjo> pragmaticenigma, got ya- layer is this what is known as a frontend? eg like ufw to iptables (just trying to learn)
<gambl0re> does anyone know any recommended email forwarding web services?
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: yes, that's basically what it is. NetworkManager is used as a front end to manage the network in Desktop Ubuntu. netplan is used for Server/GUI-less installs
<conjo> cool
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: Recommendations and polls are not a support related topic. Please ask those in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gambl0re> pragmaticenigma, what?
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: This is a support channel for Ubuntu OS
<gambl0re> pragmaticenigma, oh ok
<conjo> hello-could s1 please give me some examples of front-end & back-end in ubuntu 18.04 to crystallise  my understanding of the concept?
<lotuspsychje> elaborate your issue conjo
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: A frontend means something that has an interactive component... backend means something that uses pre-configured settings to carry out it's operation
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: A frontend can be used to create/modify the configuration of a backend component, as well as the frontend can trigger the backend to perform certain tasks
<conjo> great stuff =)
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: that is just a high level explination of one type of frontend/backend systems
<conjo> okay
<Gerowen> Here's one example, let's say you have some command line tool with lots of options, say mupen64plus (a Nintendo 64 emulator).  By itself, it's command line only.  However, there are a lot of "frontend" applications that provide a different, often more user friendly way to interface with the backend software by making certain assumptions, providing a graphical user interface, etc.  Mupen64plus is still what's "actually" doing the work in the background,
<Gerowen> but the frontend is some other program that collects information from the user and then passes that information to mupen64plus so that you don't have to use the command line yourself.
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: A real world example of another instance is e-mail. Think of GMail from google. You access it's front end, where you see your e-mail, send, etc. That frontend talks to a backend, an application that holds all that data the frontend needs to display. The backend continuously runs whether you are logged in or not, so that your e-mails can keep being received etc.
<conjo> dude just answered my next question lol and i was going to use retroarch and libcor as example lols thats crazy
<conjo> you guys are both awesome thanks
<conjo> really appreciate the varied examples
<conjo> i feel like am really 'getting' it
<Eickmeyer> In Ubuntu Studio, we have a front-end to the Jack Audio Connection Kit called Ubuntu Studio Controls. It is the front-end to the back-end audio server configuration.
<pragmaticenigma> conjo: pretty good article here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_and_back_ends
<conjo> =) pragmaticenigma
<conjo> does anyone know of a python3 help channel that works like this #ubuntu channel works (im learning absolute beginner no prior experience programming, other than a few commands in bash)? please
<lotuspsychje> conjo: there is #programming if you like
<conjo> cheers
<krytarik> conjo: Or in fact, #python.
<conjo> dble cheers
<conjo> great recommendations thanks lotuspsychje  and krytarik
<krytarik> Sure.
<espBerry> how can i install apache?
<espBerry> server?
<espBerry> No one is here?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | espBerry
<ubottu> espBerry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<espBerry> :P
<krytarik> espBerry: "sudo apt install apache2"
<espBerry> apache2? there is no 3?
<krytarik> Not according to the topic of #httpd.
<sheng_> hello
<sheng_> I love ubuntu
<sheng_> and i am a child
<espBerry> how can i unzip zip file?
<sheng_> you can use tar
<espBerry> i have zip file now
<espBerry> ShellcatZero1:
<espBerry> sheng_: and are you chinese?
<sheng_> yes
<espBerry> me too
<espBerry> where do you live?
<espBerry> 8)
<sheng_> i live in beijing
<espBerry> i m pretty chinese girl
<espBerry> lol me too
<espBerry> can we meet?
<sheng_> yes
<espBerry> in the beijing?
<espBerry> 8)
<sheng_> but i am a student
<espBerry> i m 13 years old
<sheng_> i study in 海淀外国语
<espBerry> what programming language can you do?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | espBerry sheng_
<ubottu> espBerry sheng_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sheng_> c++，lua
<espBerry> wo si jong gua
<espBerry> ah
<espBerry> great can you teach me?
<lotuspsychje> stop it please espBerry
<sheng_> yes
<espBerry> :|
<lotuspsychje> this is the ubuntu support channel, no chatting here please
<espBerry> ok
<espBerry> how can i move all file and directory that include subdirectory to other directory?
<espBerry> help me
<sheng_> use mv
<espBerry> there is a directory that have subdirectory
<espBerry> :(
<espBerry> so it is difficult
<espBerry> :(
<espBerry> sheng_: ?
<sheng_> 文件夹后面加/×
<sheng_> 代表移动整个文件夹
<espBerry> we are same chinese you must help me 8)
<lotuspsychje> !zh | sheng_
<ubottu> sheng_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sheng_> ok
<espBerry> 哥哥 sheng_:
<sheng_> like this：mv /home/× /var
<espBerry> how can i install php on ubuntu?
<sheng_> SORRY
<sheng_> I DONNOT KNOW
<espBerry> i think that ‘mv /home /var’ is correct?
<espBerry> i don’t know why there is x?
<sheng_> this is a star
<espBerry> star?
<sheng_> yes
<espBerry> x?
<sheng_> full of all
<espBerry> x is start?
<espBerry> star?
<espBerry> ah perhaps *?
<sheng_> star
<espBerry> instead of x
<lotuspsychje> !ops | sheng_ espBerry trolling
<ubottu> sheng_ espBerry trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<sheng_> yes
<espBerry> thanks
<espBerry> we are chinese
<espBerry> china great again 8)
<sheng_> we are the world
<sheng_> we are family
<espBerry> anyway lua is easy to learn?
<espBerry> yeah because we are chinese
<espBerry> 8)
<sheng_> very easy
<espBerry> how about comparing it with python?
<espBerry> anyway no one know how installing php on ubuntu?
<sheng_> i do not know
<CoolerX> hey
<CoolerX> I am trying to use virtualbox but I am getting this error https://imgur.com/vV49Rmi
<CarlFK> CoolerX: try asking in  /j #vbox
<CoolerX> fixed it nvm
<anibic> Why my 17" monitor is treated as 15" in 18.10
<jcb2016> hello im looking for a upgraded version of a package. im on 18.04 bionic the upgraded version isn't in backports either how do i fix this? im looking for weechat
<anibic> I am using Nouveau driver.
<anibic> But display is OK.
<jcb2016> i thought backports have all the new software?
<guiverc> anibic, I don't know why, but it could be your monitor reports wrongly (or vagely), `xdpyinfo` or `xrandr` may provide more details of what can be displayed (mainly resolutions supported by monitor).   I've had two 17" crt's that reported as 15" but that was long ago
<krytarik> jcb2016: Only if you're lucky.  Use the instructions on their website instead.
<guiverc> !latest jcb2016
<guiverc> !latest |jcb2016
<ubottu> jcb2016: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jcb2016> krytarik so if i want the latest of something i go to the devlopers website to get instructions?
<krytarik> jcb2016: Yep, I use their repo too.
<jcb2016> oh ok
<jcb2016> another question. i just installed mate desktop and i don't see it on gdm drop down menu any ideas?
<guiverc> jcb2016, you may need to restart your gdm3 if just installed (or just reboot); I suspect gdm is using details it read on boot/startup
<jcb2016> ok
<jcb2016> so im assuming that when you use a devs repos you add them to sources.list right?
<jcb2016> krytarik i just put in the bionic url in sources.list and it needs a public key. am i doing someting wrong?
<jcb2016> i just installed ubuntu like 5 mins ago. coming from debian and archlinux
<lola> busco amistades manden priv y asi
<lotuspsychje> !english | lola
<ubottu> lola: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<isomari> my libreoffice 6.1.5 shows "/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/oosplash: error while loading shared libraries: libuno_sal.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when executed.
<isomari> libuno_sal.so.3 is installed
<maret> Hi eveyone, I am thinkgin about upgrading kernel on ubuntu 18.04 to something higher. Not sure if its safe though
<maret> reason I am doing this (and this might not help) is because my HP wireless keyboard doesnt work  now and I hope newer kernel might  help
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | maret
<ubottu> maret: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<maret> lotuspsychje: what about ukuu
<maret> i went through kernel release notes and didnf find a mentiond of my keyboard so I don't think it's worth it :/
<maret> fck really didng expect cheap hp keyboard to have an issues in 2019
<Ben64> maret: what keyboard, and what issues
<maret> Hi, does any one know why my wireless keyboard works without problem in bios but doesnt work in Ubuntu ? -_-
<Ben64> maret: what keyboard, and what issues
<maret> its hp wireless 600, and keys doesnt work at all, media keys do work but nothing else. There is a project which is trying to address this https://github.com/JohnJohanssonChalmers/hp_wireless_keyboard and actually kind of helps but its buggy
<maret> stuff like this makes me wanna switch to OSX fck. Seems like I will have to return the keyboard
<Ben64> sounds like a bad keyboard
<maret> Ben64: given that keyboards works in osx, windows and even bios I dont think keyboard is the issue
<Ben64> i don't mean it's defective, i mean bad design
<maret> one againt given it works everywhere from get go but linux , keyboard design isnt the issue
<Ben64> sure it is
<maret> heh ok
<Ben64> if it presented itself as a keyboard, like every other keyboard does, it'd work
<maret> funny it seems to be presenting it self as keyboard to bios, windows and osx
<Ben64> you don't know that
<maret> nvm this wont help my problem anyway, thanks for the time though
<Ben64> cool, have a good one
<maret> Base64 btw it was reported as a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1771431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771431 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo Essential Wireless Keyboard doesn't works (Primax Electronics manufacturer)" [Medium,Triaged]
<lafiza> how can I setup a capslock-indicator on mate 18.04?
<maret> Ben64: btw it was reported as a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1771431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771431 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo Essential Wireless Keyboard doesn't works (Primax Electronics manufacturer)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Ben64> maret: check #11
<ellyacht> someone tell me how to get gnome-keyring to pop up when I launch chromium again please
<ellyacht> will someone* please
<lafiza> ellyacht, why you need that?
<ilias_gr> hi all. I am running xubuntu 18.04.6 and i lost the sound. I did sudo alsa force-reload && sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio and when i reboot i still have no sound and the icon was disappeared from task bar. Any help please?
<ellyacht> because when I installed chromium and launched it I wasn't paying attention and when it prop,pted me for a keyriugn I clicked cancel several times and now I can;'t get it back up so that I can actually enter a password
<isomari> my libreoffice 6.1.5 shows "/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/oosplash: error while loading shared libraries: libuno_sal.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when executed. libuni_sal.so.3 is installed.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<acresearch> people is it possible to install an older kernel on ubuntu?
<conjo> wsup homes
<conjo> acresearch, yes, so long as you have the iso img with the kernel you want to install on it, i would assume yeah its possible whether the iso is online with the kernel you want is another matter (dont take my word for it but i beleive to be accurate)
<acresearch> conjo: interesting, where can i find old linux kernels?
<conjo> and if you have updated to a newer kernel and you with to download to a lower kernel then boot into grub and select the kernel you with to revert too
<acresearch> conjo: sounds complicated, is there a tutorial i can watch or read on how to do this?
<conjo> typo with = wish
<conjo> hang on
<EriC^^> acresearch: it's easy, reboot, hold shift, when you get grub go to advanced > choose older kernel number
<conjo> yups
<acresearch> EriC^^: ok, but how to install an older kernel from iso? when i find the ios
<acresearch> EriC^^: conjo i found this: http://linuxlookup.com/linux_iso
<EriC^^> acresearch: are you installing ubuntu on another PC?
<acresearch> EriC^^: i will be yes, i have a small laptop that i will install ubuntu on it, and try to have it work with an older kernel to compile binaries on it
<EriC^^> !customlivecd | acresearch
<ubottu> acresearch: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<acresearch> is there a spesific name for the kernel 2.6?  i can't seem to find the iso
 * RtMF|afk offtopically giggles at having worked with admimistering a network on cisco::ios, writing a skeleton app to play around with the pre-apple toolchain for apple::ios, and having also assembled an iso just before the everex linux based netbooks had to go out the door, not sure quite why but it was the same boxes I had to build a daemon that read evdev and wrote pmu regs via ioperm() to toggle wifi 
 * RtMF|afk power.  i now wonder if dsdt hacking would have been a better option.
<acresearch> i can't install the kernel from apt?
<conjo> EriC^^ is lucid correct and will this help acresearch, https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<conjo> acresearch, i think lucid is the name your looking for
<CoolerX> hey
<acresearch> ok
<CoolerX> where is sendfd for ubuntu 14.04's documentation?
<cdfsan> como instalar novo firefox
<lotuspsychje> !es | cdfsan
<ubottu> cdfsan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<conjo> acresearch, if your already running linux or windows i would try what you want to acheive on an VM(virtual machine) first, if you wreck everything its all good
<acresearch> conjo: I don't have enough processing power for a VM unfortunatly
<conjo> bugger
<acresearch> conjo: how do i download this?  https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-lucid/
<conjo> are you using gui or terminal
<acresearch> conjo: i can use both, i am on ubuntu
<acresearch> conjo: though i prefear the terminal
<conjo> what architecture
<acresearch> 64
<acresearch> conjo:   kernel 2.6.32-358.23.2.el6.x86_64  to be exact
<conjo> i would assume you click on the image you desire with amd64 in the name
<acresearch> conjo: they are all directories
<acresearch> and i click them i get other files inside,   when i wget it won't download the directory
<jeremy31> a 6 year old Red Hat kernel?
<acresearch> jeremy31: yes !!!!   i can't do anything on it
<conjo> when i click on linux-image... it asks me to save or open with software
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: trolls all morning
<acresearch> conjo: image? i only have directories
<CoolerX> where is sendfd for ubuntu 14.04's documentation?
<jeremy31> conjo, sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.  You would likely need to install alien to install a rpm file
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: what are you planning to do, 14.04 goes eol soon
<conjo> do you see a screen like mine with the linux-image... , in the beginning of the name  https://imgur.com/bkwa5fD
<conjo> jeremy31 can you assist acresearch im a little over my head re kernel installations apart from grub gui lols
<jeremy31> conjo, I see nothing good coming from a 6 year old kernel
<conjo> yeah but he/she prolly wants old software to have a little more life
<conjo> or to do a project
<conjo> no?
<conjo> i agree re such an old kernel
<conjo> acresearch, what do you want to achieve
<conjo> is there a better way to do it with a more recent kernel
<conjo> ask here
<conjo> typo old hardware
<acresearch> conjo: so i need to compile code to be used on a supercomputer that uses the old kernel, the only i can acheive that is to install a linux distro with an old kernel and compile my code there, then upload it to the supercomputer
<jeremy31> acresearch: so you are trying to use Ubuntu to compile code to use on a Red Hat machine?
<acresearch> jeremy31: yes, do i have another choice?
<jeremy31> acresearch: Possibly run the same OS in a VM in Ubuntu?
<acresearch> jeremy31:  with an old kernel?   i am not sure how to install red hat with an old kernel
<jeremy31> acresearch: If you have rpm files with the kernel, you could use those
<guiverc> acresearch, fyi: centos 6 (still supported) runs 2.6.32  -- but it's off-topic here
<Anywhere> hey, is it possible to side grade from 18.10 to 18.04?
<guiverc> Anywhere, apt/dpkg tools are written to go to a later version, so no.   You could install 18.04 (something else & no format your partitions) where it'd take note of your installed apps, erase your system dirs, install, then re-add (ubuntu repo) programs you added to your system, then ask reboot.  backup of course first.
<Anywhere> guiverc: yea, I figured but had to check. Thanks!
<acresearch> ][{{{{{[[-======[
<acresearch> ]\'
<dynamicspirit> hello
<dynamicspirit> hello guys
<conjo> dynamicspirit, hello
<jeremy31> dynamicspirit: If you have a support question, just ask
<dynamicspirit> yup ]
<dynamicspirit> can i create my private server
<conjo> https://www.expressvpn.com/blog/how-to-make-a-small-server-for-your-home/
<dynamicspirit> ads
<dynamicspirit> hello
<dynamicspirit> guys
<dynamicspirit> asd
<dynamicspirit> sad
<dynamicspirit> sad
<dynamicspirit> sa
<CoolerX> how do you get cat to display file in ascii ?
<CoolerX> or at least display escaped chars as code
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: maybe thats more something for ##linux
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: we try to focus on actual ubuntu issues here
<satanist|hell> hi, is there a way to overwrite/add some config for the pam-configs without changing /etc/pam.d and /usr/share/pam-configs?
<satanist|hell> i.e. i want to disable libpam-gnome-keyring but can't uninstall it because I want to keep gnome
<d3fkon> Hey guys
<vassie> Hello, I have an issue with my Ubuntu server that I am struggling to solve regarding the "Enter" key on my new laptop. Under Fedora pressing Ctrl+V then Enter shows ^M, however on my Ubuntu server it produces a new line, this is causing issues when trying to use VIM, how can I set Ubuntu to be the same a Fedora? Thanks
<tomreyn> vassie: it's helpful to always mention the ubuntu version you are inquiring about.
<tomreyn> i just tried what you said on an ubuntu 18.04 *desktop* (gnome-shell, gnome-terminal) and there pressing ctrl-v followed by enter, does print ^M on screen
<vassie> tomreyn: Sorry, server is 18.04.2
<vassie> Clean install this morning
<vassie> When using VIM pressing enter produces M
<vassie> But then I cannot exit VIM but using Esc, :wq
<tomreyn> and you want this, or not?
<vassie> no
<tomreyn> that's in vim edit mode or?
<vassie> it happens outside VIM too, if I enter byobu-config, then pick an option, pressing enter quits the program
<tomreyn> on a tty on ubuntu server 18.04.2 amd64, pressing ctrl-v, then pressing enter, prints ^M on screen for me.
<tomreyn> this is not running the latest kernel version, though. is yours fully patched?
<vassie> yes, clean install this morning and fully up to date
<tomreyn> so can you confirm that on a tty, pressing ctrl-v, then pressing enter, does not prints ^M on screen for you? that's the first test case you provided which i am currently testing.
<tomreyn> vassie: ^ also, if you think one of the other tests you mentioned would be better, please state which.
<vassie> tomreyn: That's correct, it produces a new line
<tomreyn> vassie: hmm not on this system i'm testing on
<tomreyn> which is a VM, uefi booted
<tomreyn> vassie: can you show: cat /proc/{version,cmdline}
<tomreyn> and please test this outside of temrinal multiplexers
<vassie> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/AhWdoYCm/
<tomreyn> okay, same config here. hmm.
<jeremy31> does ctrl +v ctrl + m work?
<vassie> jeremy31: that show's ^M
<tomreyn> the system i'm testing on was installed using the 18.04.1 installer. but i wouldn't expect this to make a difference.
<tomreyn> vassie: so you also see this happen outside of terminal multiplexers?
<vassie> I only have SSH access to this server right now
<tomreyn> okay, but you're not running byobu, tmux, screen?
<vassie> I'm running byobu
<vassie> it's the same without
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> i don't actually know what the expected behaviour is there.
<vassie> ctrl+M and enter should be the same
<vassie> they are on my Fedora laptop
<vassie> and on my Pi, just not on my Ubuntu server
<tomreyn> i can type on vim in edit mode just fine, can press ctrl-M and press enter in vim edit mode and it prints a blue (special / control character) ^M on screen.
<tomreyn> so something is different with your system apparently. i'd say file a bug, work it out from there.
<tomreyn> i can comment on it, and test with a fresh 18.04.2 later.
<vassie> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome. i'll be afk for now. if you'll file a bug, please post its url here so i can take a look later.
<monkeyboy537> hello
<tomreyn> vassie: did you report a bug (or find an existing bug report), yet?
<ahoo> hi
<pragmaticenigma> hello ahoo
<ahoo> hi all
<ahoo> where are you
<OerHeks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pikapika> Anyways
<pikapika> I got my thinking in order finally
<pikapika> and the conclusion I can draw is, yes
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Vuurdraak> hi everybody did anybody noticed that the latest kernel 143 , has effectively killed all nvidia drivers appart from 384.130 on 16.04 lts ?
<OerHeks> Vuurdraak, and how did you install nvidia?
<pikapika> The fonts looking trash part definitely boils down to the issue of some change in the font rendering engine. I mean, the bug report I linked before says the same thing. Also, currently investigating why is it that themes which worked perfectly before in 16.04 are now all wonky in 18.04.
<Vuurdraak> through the 'drivers' pannel and later by hand
<pikapika> I will try downgrading freetype and see if it works
<Vuurdraak> i tried out all drivers untill the last remaining one worked
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: which kernel version exactly? 4.4?
<OerHeks> .. later by hand, o gosh .,. time to do that again
<Vuurdraak> yes 4.4.0.143
<Vuurdraak> or somethinglike that
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: try linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<leftyfb> that will give you the latest 4.15 kernel
<OerHeks> if you would have used the driver menu, after a kernel update it would reinstall again, by the dkms module
<Vuurdraak> is that the kernel tree from 18.04 lts ?
<ilias_gr> hi all. My system lost xubuntu session option and is logging only on a xfce session. How can I restore xubuntu session?
<pikapika> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/1722508
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: it's the latest 16.04 LTS kernel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722508 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Artful) "Font hinting appears broken on 18.04" [High,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> !hwe | Vuurdraak
<ubottu> Vuurdraak: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Vuurdraak> i upgraded  a few weeks ago from 14.04, so am i using a different xenial kernel because of that ?
<Vuurdraak> i go take a look thanks
<pikapika> What's the freetype version in use in 16.04, and how does one downgrade to that version in 18.04? Do I need to manually compile and install? How'd I suppress the system version and force it to use the one I built?
<hggdh> Vuurdraak: 4.4.0.143 has had an ABI bump. That means all third-party kernel modules must be re-compiled against the new kernel
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: You can't downgrade
<OerHeks> pikapika, you could find this easily ..https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype
<Vuurdraak> hggdh, ah i guess the other drivers are from the extra ppa, and 384 is the main ubuntu nvidia driver
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: you can't downgrade, source compiling is not supported here, and you will have to refer to the documentation on the project page of freetype for assistance in implementation
<leftyfb> hggdh: shouldn't dkms take care of that?
<hggdh> leftyfb: for modules that deploy it, yes. Not sure this is the case here
<pikapika> Oh of course, there's probably no "official" means provided in apt to do so. I was just wondering if I could suppress that version, build my own of the specific freetype version I want and force the system to use that. But I think you seem to say this question is not fit for asking here or am I reading it wrong.
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: Did you read my entire statement?
<pikapika> I guess, that the question I asked isn't suitable for asking here? Alright I get that. Does freetype have a support channel on this network?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Vuurdraak> leftyfb & hggdh thanks i installed the 4.15.0-46 kernel & 415 nvidia driver, going down for reboot hopefully it works again :D
<hggdh> pikapika: you can use alis to search for it: /msg alis list *freetype*
<ilias_gr> any help?
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=freetype
<hggdh> ilias_gr: you need to ask your question first :-)
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: they asked at 29 min past the hour
<leftyfb> ilias_gr: xubuntu = xfce
<pragmaticenigma> ilias_gr: Computer's don't just lose things, what was the last thing you did before the session preferences were lost?
<ilias_gr> hggdh: I mentioned above that my system (xubuntu 16.04.6) cannot log in a xubuntu session and it log in only a xfce session. Is there any way to fix this?
<leftyfb> ilias_gr: xubuntu = xfce
<OerHeks> ilias_gr, the option to choose, appears when you click the username
<OerHeks> i find this very confusing too
<ilias_gr> pragmaticeningma: i did an routine update
<leftyfb> ilias_gr: The fact that you see "XFCE session" means "Xubuntu session". They are the same thing
<ilias_gr> leftyfb: not exactly !
<ilias_gr> OerHeks: At log in screen appears only Xfce session option. Not Xubuntu session !
<leftyfb> ilias_gr: xubuntu is the Ubuntu distribution with the default DE being XFCE
<OerHeks> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.4 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 16 kB
<ilias_gr> leftyfb: It is not. The system under xfce session was on different configuration and I realized I was no in Xubuntu sesion running $ echo DESKTOP_SESSION.
<OerHeks> not sure why it would not appear, are you sure you clicked the username first? then it would appear, no?
<leftyfb> ilias_gr: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Vuurdraak> okay so the 4.15 kernel creates even more problems :( it doesn't like any of the driver packages including nouveau
<Vuurdraak> how can i tell ubuntu to use 4.4 again ?
<OerHeks> hold shift @ boot, choose 4.x
<Vuurdraak> as i did: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04" to try to remove the 4.15 kernel, but i guess i need to reinstall the 4.4 one somehow
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: no, the 4.4 kernel should have been kep
<leftyfb> kept
<Vuurdraak> its there but not automaticly starting now
<Vuurdraak> the 4.15 is somehow still to main kernel
<OerHeks> some nvidia cards need nomodeset to run properly
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: do you have the linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04 package installed?
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: and linux-modules-4.15.0-46-generic
<leftyfb> those might help
<Vuurdraak> strangely enough nouveau is also not working for me on the 4.15 kernel
<ilias_gr> I have two pc running in front of me. Both have Xubuntu. the one has the oprion of both sessions. the other only Xfce option because it lost suddenly the Xubuntu session. Xubuntu is not exactly Xfce. It is based on it but is a different session. That is the reason for example Sound Sttings does not work clicking on sound indicator panel although pavucontrol is installed and can be loaded from terminal. Any idea ?
<ilias_gr> leftyfb: XFCE
<leftyfb> ilias_gr: maybe try #xubuntu ?
<Vuurdraak> leftyfb lol why doesnt tab work on ur name xD, i did an" sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04  , to get the 4.15 kernel and then simply did a remove
<Vuurdraak> should i say purge ?
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: I think you should focus on getting the latest hwe kernel working, but sure, you can purge it if you like
<ilias_gr> Oerherks: It appears only Xfce option in logging screen
<OerHeks> hmm then xfce4 changes displaymanager too?
<Vuurdraak> leftyfb, im guessing the driver packages wil get updated over time, im happythat at least the 384 driver works properly with 4.4.0.143
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ilias_gr> Oerherks: I realized that I am in a different session because I saw some differences in my system's configuration (appeareance, fonts etc) and that I couldn't open Sound Settings through Sound indicator in panel.
<ilias_gr> Oerherks: The I read that pavucontrol cannot open from sound indicator if the system isn't running in a Xubuntu session
<Vuurdraak> leftyfb, thanks yeh i had that already installed
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: then you shouldn't still be using 384
<OerHeks> ilias_gr, never knew mixing ubuntu and xfce gives such issues, reask in #xubuntu perhaps?
<Vuurdraak> strange still how no driver seemed to work with 4.15
<OerHeks> c/xubuntu
<Vuurdraak> i was on 415 with kernel 4.4.0.142
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: tried 390?
<Vuurdraak> but they no longer work idk why
<Vuurdraak> yep all of them
<Vuurdraak> untill i ended with the lowest available 384
<Vuurdraak> luckely that worked
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: you tried them all running the latest 4.15 kernel?
<Vuurdraak> no
<Vuurdraak> only 415
<Vuurdraak> and 384
<Vuurdraak> and nouveau
<Vuurdraak> all dont work properly
<Vuurdraak> at least not with the 4.15 kernel
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: define "don't work properly". Lets stick with troubleshooting on 4.15 and the 415 driver. What happens?
<Vuurdraak> i have no clue whats going wrong, i get a login screen and when i login it goes back to the login screen
<Vuurdraak> i tried to read syslog but i see so many erros i dont get it
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: ok, this is where we need to troubleshoot. Can you get back to this state with 4.15 and 415?
<Vuurdraak> i could in theory yes
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: lets do that
<Vuurdraak> leftyfb, what would you like me to get/do when i would do that ? copy syslog ?
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: ~/.xsession-errors
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: that's the log we need to look at
<Vuurdraak> where do i find that log its in var/log ?
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: ~/.xsession-errors
<Vuurdraak> thats my home dir right ?
<leftyfb> yes
<Vuurdraak> i dont have such a directory
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: .xsession-errors is a file in your home directory ( ~/ )
<Vuurdraak> ah lol sorry got it :D
<Vuurdraak> i think it actualy already goes wrong while installing the driver
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: pastebin the errors please
<Vuurdraak> cause when i get back to a working condition, i get error reports that the driver didnt instal properly
<Vuurdraak> atm i dont get erros
<wordhacker> hi
<Vuurdraak> only after boot, and then when i get back to a working x
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: I thought you said it won't boot into the desktop after logging in?
<Vuurdraak> i go boot to 4.15 + 415 driver, copy the xsession error log and come back
<Vuurdraak> brb
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: hole on
<leftyfb> hold*
<wordhacker> i want to change the ubuntu boot logo but it does'not for me czn you help me
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: I  would suggest purging nivida* before reinstalling 415
<Vuurdraak> yes i dont get in to the desktop when it goes wrong, i get stuck on the login screen
<Vuurdraak> okay
<wordhacker> i want to change the ubuntu boot logo but it does'not for me can you help me
<tomreyn> not if you quit instantly, no.
<Vuurdraak> leftyfb, Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.4.0-143-generic (x86_64)
<Vuurdraak> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-415/415.27/build/make.log for more information.
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: when doing what?
<Vuurdraak> when installing 415
<Vuurdraak> in the terminal
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: did you purge nividia-*
<Vuurdraak> yes
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: ok, can you pastebin /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-415/415.27/build/make.log
<Vuurdraak> i did a sudo apt-get install nvidia-415 after that
<Vuurdraak> k
<Vuurdraak> https://pastebin.com/zEQwLjM4
<tomreyn> line 201 contains the error
<tomreyn> please use paste.ubuntu.com in the future
<Vuurdraak> okay
<tomreyn> see bug 1573508
<ubottu> bug 1573508 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRU Request: nvidia-*: nvidia-* kernel module failed to build [error: too many arguments to function ‘get_user_pages’]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573508
<Vuurdraak> funny thing is with the 4.4.0.143 kernel the only working nvidia driver is 384 , when i install the 4.15 no driver works anymore (altthough it might be a different bug)
<Vuurdraak> 4.4.0.142 all drivers worked fine
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that says the fix was released yesterday for all the older drivers, no 415
<leftyfb> tomreyn: and no reference to the 4.15 kernel either
<Vuurdraak> im guessing its a bug that i cant do nothing about other then atm use the 4.4.0.143 kernel with the 384 nvidia driver i guess ?
<leftyfb> Vuurdraak: to be clear, you can still go back to the 4.4.0.142 kernel
<tomreyn> leftyfb: you're right, a new bug report seems neccessary there.
<Vuurdraak> true but the 384 driver is okay, it has NVENC wich i use in OBS
<Vuurdraak> i just keep using 384 untill stuff is resolved , i think it might be better then using older kernels although an older driver might have security issues too that i dont know about theoreticly
<tomreyn> leftyfb: actually there is no nvidia-graphics-drivers-415 in xenial, so i guess no bug report will be possible.
<tomreyn> i didn't follow your full conversation
<leftyfb> tomreyn: ah right. It's in the PPA
<Vuurdraak> i was using 415 with the 4.4.0.142 kernel before its in the extra graphics ppa
<tomreyn> you could report it in #ubuntu-x then
<Vuurdraak> or u mean its not in the main standard driver thingy no
<Vuurdraak> its in the extra driver ppa
<Vuurdraak> okay i will report it there
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak: on your ubuntu release, which seems to be 16.04 LTS, nvidia-graphics-drivers-415 does not exist as an official package, just in a PPA
<Vuurdraak> yes true
<heller_> hey guys, where does zabbix keep hosts and templates?
<leftyfb> heller_: try #zabbix
<heller_> wondering about transferring zabbix to newer server
<heller_> oops
<heller_> :)
<leftyfb> heller_: or read it's documentation
<Vuurdraak> thanks for trying to help by the way :)
<docter> hello
<docter> anyone here?
<Vuurdraak> no sorry we are all gone
<Vuurdraak> just ask a question , and if anybody knows an anwser they will say it
<popnfloss> is there a way to disable the overlay scrollbars in bionic
<popnfloss> export GTK_OVERLAY_SCROLLING=0 doesnt work
<OerHeks> that might need logout/login again
<popnfloss> i did that
<popnfloss> GTK_OVERLAY_SCROLLING=0 is in /etc/environment
<popnfloss> i can see it in printenv in a terminal
<popnfloss> im not sure why or how ubuntu ignores that variable, it doesnt do it in fedora
<pragmaticenigma> popnfloss: You might need to disable them in dconf
<OerHeks> echo "GTK_OVERLAY_SCROLLING=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/environment #should work after logout/login
<pragmaticenigma> according to this article there are some CSS changes needed to make it work: https://askubuntu.com/a/1016846
<popnfloss> theres no settings in dconf about overlay scrollbars anymore
<popnfloss> that was unity
<pragmaticenigma> popnfloss: https://askubuntu.com/a/1016846
<popnfloss> is there an up-to-date yaru and suru theme for 18.04
<popnfloss> i see theres a snap and a ppa for it
<popnfloss> but idk which one is more up-to-date
<popnfloss> im just gonna use the yaru theme since this old one has these awful scrollbars
<OerHeks> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru .. i think the snap gives the latest?
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: already left...
<lotuspsychje> after snap install brave on 18.04.2 i was able to launch it once, now the icon doesnt anymore. from terminal still works. snap bug or ubuntu bug? https://hastebin.com/iyepufiyal.cs
<pragmaticenigma> I call snap bug
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: didnt we have users with similar issues not being able to launch icon?
<lotuspsychje> on other snaps that is
<pragmaticenigma> The error message appears to imply that an AppArmor policy is preventing something
<lotuspsychje> lemme check permissions on software
<tonyt> any know how to get usb tether working in ubuntu18.04? what app needs to be installed on the android device? and what needs to be done in ubuntu?
<Fuchs> it should work out of the box
<ducasse> tonyt: nothing needs to be installed on the android device
<xamithan> the android device needs to be in tether mode,  that's it
<ducasse> tonyt: and your pc should just connect
<Fuchs> android supports usb tethering out of the box unless your manufacturer decided to disable it. The Linux part needs a kernel module, but ubuntu has it
<tonyt> k. for some reason it isnt working
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: it just got weirder, from software i can launch it, icon not
<pragmaticenigma> what's in the .desktop file for the app?
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<tanja77> hello. I have ubuntu 18.04 and an nvidia 1050ti with driver version 418. but I got no opencl support. How can I fix this?
<ioria> !info ocl-icd-libopencl1
<ubottu> ocl-icd-libopencl1 (source: ocl-icd): Generic OpenCL ICD Loader. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.11-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 30 kB, installed size 113 kB
<coventry> Does ubuntu's openssl still use OpenSSL for the backend? Or libreSSL or BoringSSL? Or is that whole issue regarded as sorted out now?
<OerHeks> openssl it is
<coventry> Thanks.
<tomreyn> what is "that whole issue"?
<coventry> The drama with heartbleed and a general perception of careless development practices in OpenSSL, back around 2014.
<tomreyn> heartbleed is fixed in all implementations, and i think it was in all of them soon after it was reported. afaik openssl still carries a lot (some would say too much) of backward compatibility around.
<OerHeks> "general perception" .. interesting
<coventry> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreSSL#History
<tomreyn> maybe that's a topic for #ubuntu-discuss, or -offtopic
<OerHeks> please take it to discussc, libressl is not in our repos
<coventry> Apologies, no derail intended.
<pikapika> Which pip do we use for user projects?
<pikapika> I am certain the pip that Ubuntu supplies already isn't supposed to be touched by us
<OerHeks> pikapika,  what do you mean with that?
<pikapika> I hope this font issue is officially fixed soon
<ahmedeng> Hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<deepend> hey, i edited my /etc/network/interfaces dns server entry and did a ifdown && ifup and now my interface isn't working at all?
<deepend> so i tried a doing ip addr flush && systemctl restart networking
<deepend> still not working
<deepend> any ideas? i changed my config back even
<OerHeks> deepend, more info please, what ubuntu version?
<deepend> 16.04
<deepend> server
<deepend> i don't see any errors in the networking server, last message is something about bringing up interfaces
<deepend> service*
<OerHeks> create a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail and add them there, and run sudo resolvconf -u
<deepend> still can't get this server online, even tried reconfiguring it as dhcp
<ioria> a server with dhcp sounds like a bad idea
<deepend> it's normally static
<ioria> i see
<deepend> but i can't get any config to work
<deepend> no idea what's going on here i've never run into this before
<ioria> guess why
<Bashing-om> deepend: symlink still in-place ' ls -l /etc/resolv.conf ' ?
<deepend> let me go check. would that stop the interface from coming back up and being able to ping the gateway by addr?
<ioria> deepend, what will stop the interface ?
<deepend> yes still appears to exist Bashing-om
<deepend> ioria: what do you mean?
<ioria> deepend, paste the output
<deepend> of?
<ioria> deepend, maybe the Bashing-om cmd ?
<deepend> uhh it's linked to some systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf I believe
<deepend> i can't easily copy paste from this server cause it isn't online..
<ioria> deepend, on xenial 16.04 ?
<deepend> yeah 16.04
<ioria> no way
<Bashing-om> deepend: On 16,04 I would expect something like: /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ioria> right
<OerHeks> i gave: create a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail and add them there, and run sudo resolvconf -u
<xfceone> ethtool force 1000 not working
<OerHeks> xfceone, what is the full command you tried? and what linux version?
<xfceone> 18.04
<deepend> Bashing-om: yes that's what it says exactly
<deepend> OerHeks: you think that will make a difference when I never had that before and now I can't get any traffic to work on the interface at all?
<deepend> doesn't seem like a dns issue
<xfceone> one minute
<r710_user> excuse me, I am attempting to install ubuntu 18.04.2 server onto a Dell r710. I have a Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 card which is not being loaded properly because direct firmware load is failing at boot. Any idea of how to get the installer iso to load this firmware?
<ioria> r710_user, only a speculation :  set            if_bce_load="YES" in the kernel parameter
<OerHeks> yes, reading that too .. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man4/bce.4freebsd.html
<xfceone> ethtool -s en*** speed 1000 duplex full
<xfceone> hp 250 G5 laptop, 1 Gb/s port
<OerHeks> try with autoneg off, else change cable
<xfceone> I used cat5 and cat6 autonet off command not working
<xfceone> can be only 100 port?
<super_koza> Hi guys! Could you help me out with my SSH problem? I can't reach my PC via domain name, but I can reach it via IP address... I use freeDNS for dynamic DNS. It used to work, but something happened, and now it doesn't work. However, I can reach services hosted on the PC via domain name. The system I am using is Ubuntu Server 18.04. Any idea how to debug this?
<xfceone> with ethtool say that can 1000
<xfceone> cannot set new settings: Invalid arguments not setting autoneg
<xfceone> ethtool en****
<leftyfb> super_koza: Are you trying to contact the domain remotely or from within your network? Can you confirm that the dyndns domain points to the same ip you're using that you say works?
<xfceone> Supported link modes: 1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full
<super_koza> leftyfb: I am trying to connect from the internet. I tested with the IP address that is listed in the freeDNS.
<leftyfb> super_koza: is this the same connection you're connected to IRC with?
<super_koza> Yes.
<super_koza> Give me a sec.
<xfceone> ethtool -s en**** speed 1000 duplex full  RJ-45 blinks
<leftyfb> !paste | xfceone
<ubottu> xfceone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xfceone> ok but it is something with the driver?
<super_koza> leftyfb: So, I tried pinging my server with the domain name, but it used the wrong IP address.
<super_koza> How is this possible?
<leftyfb> super_koza: could be lots of things. Care to share the domain here?
<super_koza> Sure.
<super_koza> I've sent it to you... :)
<leftyfb> super_koza: the ip of that domain does not point to your isp
<leftyfb> super_koza: you'll have to see support from your dyndns/domain provider
<leftyfb> seek*
<super_koza> Wait a second...
<deepend> huh, so I guess the source of my problem was not software config, but a hardware issue
<deepend> thanks for the help anyway guys
<super_koza> How do you mean that the IP of the domain doesn't point to my ISP?
<leftyfb> super_koza: it's not pointing to the ip you're connected to IRC with
<leftyfb> super_koza: though, it does have ssh listening
<super_koza> leftyfb: Oh that, well I said I am remote currently.
<leftyfb> I take that back, it's filtered, not open
<leftyfb> super_koza: ok, well, the ip that domain is pointed to does not have ssh open on port 22
<super_koza> Not using port 22.
<leftyfb> super_koza: It's not open on your other port either
<Cursarion> hi, umm, I just installed LTS 18 over LTS 16 and there seems to be an issue with networking. something's getting stuck, like web browser isn't reaching anything, nor is a ping from terminal
<Cursarion> but at the same time an earlier browser window with twitch is showing a stream with no problem
<super_koza> leftyfb: It must be.
<Cursarion> disabling and re-enabling the wired connection helps, but it's not something I'd like to do every five minutes. Nothing appeared to be in logs based on a quick glance o_o
<leftyfb> super_koza: it's not
<super_koza> Which IP do you get back when you ping the domain?
<super_koza> I connected to it just now with the IP address listed in the freeDNS.
<leftyfb> super_koza: please contact your domain/dyndns provider for support. Your domain is not pointing to the correct ip address
<daleko3454> I am new to linux and i am trying to get a touchscreen working in ubuntu
<xfceone> autoneg off or on?
<daleko3454> what is autoneg?
<daleko3454> i am very new
<xfceone> something about network speed
<Bashing-om> !who | daleko3454 : You will learn :)
<ubottu> daleko3454 : You will learn :): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<super_koza> leftyfb: Thanks for helping me debug the problem! :)
<jeremy31> daleko3454: autoneg is a network setting for ethernet devices, nothing to do with touchscreen
<lordl> Does pavlos still use this channel?
<leftyfb> lordl: This is a support channel. Do you need help with support?
<daleko3454> i am using a hp envy laptop, AH0003na. I found this git of someone achieving wat i want to achieve. As i am new, i do not understand it.
<lordl> leftyfb, well, not really.
<daleko3454> https://github.com/dmoisset/hp-envy13
<lordl> I just wanted to know if he still comes here.
<lordl> Sorry for the off-topic question.
<leftyfb> lordl: that's offtopic. Feel free to ask for Ubuntu support.
<lordl> Yeah, mate.
<lordl> I've got nothing more to say. Bye!
<daleko3454> can someone help me?
<daleko3454> i am trying to get a touchscreen to work on ubuntu
<aldcor> Hi! I am on ubuntu 18.04. I cant see LAN players and they cant see me if I make a server. Is it port problem? How to resolve this?
<leftyfb> aldcor: what exactly are you talking about?
<aldcor> oh, I am talking about cs 1.6 game
<leftyfb> aldcor: in wine or steam?
<aldcor> steam
<leftyfb> aldcor: ok, please seek support from #steam
<aldcor> invite only channel..
<leftyfb> aldcor: try ##steam
<leftyfb> aldcor: or their forums or find out what support options they have through their website
<daleko3454> I need help getting a touchscreen working on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> daleko3454: Tell the channel what release you are on, please.
<daleko3454> ubuntu 18.04
<OerHeks> your url https://github.com/dmoisset/hp-envy13 talks about recompiling acpi, is this a very new laptop?
<daleko3454> oerheks, yes it is very new
<leftyfb> recompiling acpi??? Not worth it
<leftyfb> daleko3454: do you really need a 15" smartphone?
<daleko3454> haha. i do need the touchscreen, it is so useful and really speeds tasks up for me
<leftyfb> daleko3454: what sort of tasks?
<daleko3454> just general use of the laptop. i also find trackpads really annoying to use.
<daleko3454> i use a normal mouse at a desk but i am not always at a desk
<OerHeks> amd ryzen, ultra hd screen .. wait for proper support?
<daleko3454> i have not got amd ryzen or ultra hd display
<daleko3454> why is recompiling the acpi not worth it? i have nothing to lose if i do it. i can just reinstall the distro if i screw it up
<leftyfb> daleko3454: ok, good luck. Only official packages are supported here.
<daleko3454> can you guide me
<daleko3454> ?
<leftyfb> daleko3454: negative. I have no experience with touchscreens on laptops other than immediately disabling them in the BIOS since they cause more problems then they worth. Not to mention, compiling my own acpi sounds like something I would only do if I had a really bad grudge against myself
<daleko3454> what about with the help of that linon github?k
<OerHeks> i read those instructions, but are incomplete, good luck!
<daleko3454> do you think it is possible at all to get my touchscreen working other than recompiling the acpu?
<leftyfb> daleko3454: feel free to contact the author of the github project
<daleko3454> i will do that
<daleko3454> but is their any other way?
<OerHeks> you could put this issue on askubuntu ...
<daleko3454> Thank you. OerHeks and leftyfb, you have been very helpful
<Zorin_Server> Hey
<Zorin_Server> what is everyone up to today
<OerHeks> hi Zorin_Server, some are waiting for an ubuntu support issue, not zorin ofcourse
<Zorin_Server> yh i know
<Zorin_Server> i have been using ubuntu for a few years
<Zorin_Server> just testing waters with other distros
<Zorin_Server> yh dw im not in the wrong place
<H1P7F9bM54oc81D5> This is the Official Channel Right?
<j0seph> H1P7F9bM54oc81D5, official ubuntu support channel, yup.
<H1P7F9bM54oc81D5> good
<H1P7F9bM54oc81D5> i can give my knowledge out
<H1P7F9bM54oc81D5> Welcome carif!
<igoryonya> Hello, I have an ubuntu server 18.04 LTS. It has one problem on cli.
<igoryonya> Often the command output doesn't move the previous contents up, but owerwrite it partially and partially moving it up
<igoryonya> , so it all get's mixed up and pretty much unreadable.
<igoryonya> I have other installations on other computers, but they don't have a such problem
<igoryonya> How to fix it?
<emanuel> Hello. I have a HP 4200 printer that I want to connect using a USB to Parallel adapter. My Ubuntu system will not see the printer. I saw a post at https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/62523/how-to-install-a-printer-that-is-connected-via-an-usb-to-parallel-port-adapter with some tips but I don't really understand it. Would someone help me? I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<Plumette> motus
<barni> hey eveyone
<tonyt> hi
<barni> where are the girls
<Tin_man> barni, this is Ubuntu Support, NOT Girls are us..... go to a social channel..
<barni> germAN
<tonyt> dont think females use linux and irc
<H1P7F9bM54oc81D5> tonyt - hahaha i can name a few
<barni> OK
 * tonyt hasnt come any yet :)
<compdoc> thats sad to hear
<tonyt> guess time to change the topic though
#ubuntu 2019-03-17
<barni> GERMAN
<HoloIRCUser1> Spain
<barni> no hablo espaniol
<barni> where are zou from esppaniol
<OerHeks> barni, keep this channel free for ubuntu support, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<HoloIRCUser1> Ich have keine annung deutsch 😂
<HoloIRCUser1> Valencia
<HoloIRCUser1> I m new here Barni
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<barni> where are zou from
<Vic2> Suddenly I can no longer use ntp, though ntp is installed ... this is ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<Vic2> what is the full path to ntp?
<OerHeks> locate ntp would tell
<guest-ttdjq1> hi all
<guest-ttdjq1> need help
<Vic2> 0erHeks along with 1000 other files with ntp in the name ... what dir would that typically be in ?
<OerHeks> in /etc/init.d/ntp perhaps?
 * flyingbutter masterbates to anime
 * flyingbutter bukakes beowuff 
<Vic2> 0erHeks yeah that starts the daemon ... but I need to do the command 'ntp -gq' and I am getting file not found.
<OerHeks> sudo ntpd -gq https://askubuntu.com/a/256004
<guest-ttdjq1> I don’t know where the users are. I’m left with a guest login to the system, but he doesn’t have enough to open the hard drive. Nothing. Only live cd?
<espBerry> hello how can i open new terminal with script?
<espBerry> no one is here?
<guest-ttdjq1> I dont know my friend :( but, im here)
<espBerry> my script is ‘python3 exam.py’ that is repeated only 5 times. but when i execute it it execute only first line, i want to execute all line at same time
<EriC^^> espBerry: what terminal program
<espBerry> EriC^^: i use only script on terminal
<Vic2> if you replied 0erHeks - I was disconn .... please repeat, sorry.
<Menzie> Vic2 - he said [ sudo ntpd -gq ] and referenced (OerHeks) sudo ntpd -gq https://askubuntu.com/a/256004
<Menzie> It's "ntpd," not "ntp"
<Vic2> Yep Menzie ... thank you.  To which I replied that I had been doing that for months ... but suddenly today I am getting sudo: ntp: command not found
<Menzie> Vic2 - weird, is the ntp package installed?
<Vic2> Grrrr ... thanks!  I am embarrased now ... yes it is ntpd, not ntp.  sigh.  Thanks Menzie
<Menzie> You're welcome :)
<Vic2> I usually look back in bash history for the command as I can never remember it ... dunno why it was like that.  Oh well, thanks again.
<James_Epp> Hey folks. I'm hoping to get redirected to a good resource (I'd even take a manpage or something) to understand filesystem permissions. I understand how to use chmod/chown and understand the octal masks at a basic level but I want to know more about effective permissions, how permissions accumulate, how perms are inherited if at all, and so on. Any suggestions?
<guest-ttdjq1> I’m left with a guest login to the system, but he doesn’t have enough to open the hard drive
<guest-ttdjq1> help
<shadowramm> arrowing on history gives me characters instead of the history text. what did I do wrong?
<shadowramm> I googled it and all the "answers" are just explinations of what can cause this, not how to fix it. Which I understand are related...
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: If you have lost your access to the priviledged account - there is the recovery console with root access as an alternative.
<jcb2016> anyone here use the mate desktop?
<shadowramm> Bashing-om , google single user mode
<shadowramm> oh, you were answering, not asking.
<Bashing-om> shadowramm: There is that too :)
<shadowramm> my bad
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: sudo: невозможно изменить на root gid: Операция не позволена
<guest-ttdjq1> sudo: не удаётся инициализировать модуль политики
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Sorry, English is the only human language I comprehend.
<shibboleth> someone has to explain the letter ж
<shibboleth> like, wtf?
<shibboleth> also, is the Cyrillic alphabet based on the latin onem but whoever lifted it was dyslexic?
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: wait a few second please
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: sudo: cannot be changed to root gid: Operation not allowed
<guest-ttdjq1> sudo: unable to initialize policy module
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: ubuntu: - easiest way is via the grub boot menu - advanced options -> recovery console.
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om:
<guest-ttdjq1> I tried first to do just that. Did not work out.
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: "Did not work out." can be a thousand things that I will not take the time to work through, So tell us exactly what does happen.
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: In the recovery mode of the grub bootloader I try to start the system in superuser mode, asks for a password, I enter, but nothing happens. Says that the password is incorrect.
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: In recovery mode "you" are root - there is no password. What is the end goal here that you must resort to a root console ?
<guest-ttdjq1> Sorry, maybe Google translator made a little mistake with the translation. What does "ultimate goal" mean? I want to see the logs. I can't even begin to understand the problem.
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Up - is yours
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Understand the difficulty to translate. Have you attempted help in the Russian channel ? What release are you on ( systemd makes a difference) .. and what logs do you want to see ?
<jameshjacksonjr> Yeah Google translation is always never correct
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: 	I’m sitting for the first time in my life in the IRC channel :) I don’t know how to use it all. It's not difficult for me to translate sit. The main thing is not what country we are from, and the main thing is that we are all people with problems and the desire to help - yes?
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Great .. yes --- we do all we can to help. In that regard to help I try and determine the problem. and direct efforts to fix. OK - can you presently boot to the login screen ?
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Yes, I can.
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Do I do this?
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Outstanding .. now at the login screen execute key combination ctl+alt+F2, here is a comsole interface. login here with user name and your password. success ?
<Bashing-om> console*
<k0nichiwa> free command line utility for working with files with NRG extension ?
<k0nichiwa> some idiot has packaged a set of manuals as an NRG image
<k0nichiwa> i want to access the manuals so i need a way of extracting them from the NRG format
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: I tried to go before so. Gives a message that such users do not exist. And even the root user is not a creature.
<VitoG> helll
<VitoG> hello
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Ouch. Then we are back to acccessing the root acount .. several ways to access the root account, easiest is to boot to the grub boot menu -> advanced options -> recovery kernel -> and in that menu select "root shell".
<gdb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/107656/how-to-extract-mount-nero-images-nrg
<gdb> (assuming that still exists!)
<Noisette> rs
<Noisette> larges
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: At least tell me which way to think? Search services do not help.
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Right now we do not have any info to draw any conclusions - nor know which way to look. Now if we must one can boot a liveDVD/USB and mount the install partition. From there if you want we can look at what is in the system log files.
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Yes, I also thought in this direction, but unfortunately I can not open my own hard drive, because there are no permissions to this
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: "root" can do all things. We do need to exercise an option to gain a console interface; somewhere :)
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: "20:49 < Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Ouch. Then we are back to acccessing the root acount .. several ways to access
<Bashing-om>                     the root account, easiest is to boot to the grub boot menu -> advanced options -> recovery
<Bashing-om>                     kernel -> and in that menu select "root shell".
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Earlier, in the version of Ubuntu 10.04, I needed to do this, I remember about this possibility ... The system does not see, as I understand this user.
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: And if we can get to a terminal .. then we can investigate why "that" user is unknown, Be aware I am running short on time and I have other interest I must soon attend to.
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Of course, I understand that I delay you. I will now start downloading the latest version of Ubuntu from the official site. It will take time, so you can not wait for me. In general, I thought so that it is worth doing just that. This is the easiest way. Simply, the fact is that I, in the absence of experience, admitted that there are other solutions to my problem. Thanks for the help!
<[J]oules> software upgrade installed new kernel. cannot start virtualbox. /sbin/vboxconfig fails.
<[J]oules> 4.4.0-143-generic
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Others are here too to assist, I will return in an hour or so for another short time. We can continue then, yes ?
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Здуфыуб ыещз ф ауц ыусщтв
<guest-ttdjq1> oops
<guest-ttdjq1> Please, stop afew second
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: waiting :))
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Shouldn't I, in the process of downloading from the official distribution site, authorize this action on behalf of the superuser?
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: What ? to download and burn a liveDVD/USB does not require any elevated privileges.
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: I understand, thank you for help! )
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: No real help yet - that process is just beginning :P
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Oh. Wait please
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: waiting .
<ffxg> nope
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Everything is fine, I beg your help.
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: Still here .. but I must soon depart for a time .
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: And if I have a 32-bit operating system, and 64 is downloaded - in that case I can hope for success?
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: No. A 64 bit software will not run on 32 bit hardware.
<Bashing-om> guest-ttdjq1: I must be away for some time. I will return later.
<Biessie> HEY!
<guest-ttdjq1> Bashing-om: Have a nice day!
<shadrowramm> ls
<sebsebseb> hi
<shadrowramm> hi
<sebsebseb> shadrowramm: hi
<SNookerZ> hi sebsebseb- hey all i was wondering if there are any virus's in the wild that affect ubuntu 18.04 desktop
<shadrowramm> well, we could go and search the database...
<SNookerZ> in days gone by i was told no virus on linux period because it too small a target
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: good a support issue or sort of :)
<sebsebseb> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<shadrowramm> https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvekey.cgi?keyword=ubuntu+18.04
<sebsebseb> that bot response si a bit old but yeah
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: you can get malicous software
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: for Linux distros, but
<sebsebseb> it's pretty rare,  and you would have to install yourself or something usually
<sebsebseb> just get all the security updates from the repos of the distro that running and should be ok
<sebsebseb> and don't get programs off random websites as well,  just like with WIndows
<SNookerZ> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: most things you would want to run  will be in the package manager anyway if not  everything
<sebsebseb> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: your welcome
<SNookerZ> sebsebseb, i was wondering if theres any point running a av scan on linux if so what dir(s)-from what you said i assume the only point of having av on linux is to scan windows/other os files to keep the internet cleaner generally, is my assumption correct?
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: ha to keep the Internet cleaner  I like the sound of that, but sounds kind of funny
<sebsebseb> and no that was the bot factoid it's old though
<sebsebseb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: most of the Internets servers are run by you guesseit Linux
<sebsebseb> you guessed it Linux
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: and so their  virus scanners tend to scan for Windows viruses
<sebsebseb> that can't infecta  Linux distro
<sebsebseb> since designed and made for WIndows
<sebsebseb> SNookerZ: well they could maybe infect Wine and things like that a bit,  but that's  a compatability layour program for running  WIndows progarms with Linux etc,  so with the exception of that, won't do anything
<Eickmeyer> That's when a good ol' "sudo apt purge wine" comes in handy.
<sebsebseb> Eickmeyer: well yeah maybe
<sebsebseb> and there's no Wine by default in most Linux distros
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jcb2016> anyone use the mate desktop. i need help configuring it?
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: sometimes I do, what's up ?
<jcb2016> sebsebseb: how do you add icons to the desktop ie. computer, recycle bin, folders
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: ah yes
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: I am actsaully running unity 7 right now and that's what I got installed on this lap top currently, but I belive  there's still giong to be a desktop folder probably in  home
<sebsebseb> you could also try right clicking
<sebsebseb> maybe even trying to add from the menu's to the desktop by right clicking
<jcb2016> sebsebseb: didn't work
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: look for a desktop folder in home
<[J]oules> update installed 4.4.0-143-generic, after reboot, virtualbox cannot start any vm's. /sbin/vboxconfig fails
<sebsebseb> not used virtualbox properly for a little while now
<sebsebseb> but
<sebsebseb> I think you might need to install the like virtuablox kernel  for the kernel that running
<sebsebseb> if that makes sense
<[J]oules> well i really rely on it
<[J]oules> where is virtualbox kernel?
<sebsebseb> that was just a normal kernel update yeah?
<[J]oules> yup
<sebsebseb> if you load up the old kernel it will probably still work
<sebsebseb> worth a test
<[J]oules> it was just a regular ubuntu 16.04 update
<sebsebseb> but   it should also be able to work with a new kernel
<sebsebseb> Virtuablox like installs a thing for the kernel that's running I think, a module or whatever
<[J]oules> what it took was apt remove virtualbox*; apt install virtualbox,  then install extensionpak
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: I had icons for Firefox and what not in Mate before, ok in a diffenrte distro, but still
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: I don't like telling people to Google, but you could probably Google and get a better answer
<[J]oules> i tried apt install virtualbox-5.2, won't start vm's, virtualbox-6.0 wont start vm's
<[J]oules> something is up with this newer kernel
<[J]oules> not in a good way either
<sebsebseb> the kernel needs a moudle or something I think
<sebsebseb> if you re install virtualbox that might help as well actsaully
<sebsebseb> as in competly remove it
<sebsebseb> and re install
<[J]oules> i did that
<sebsebseb> can keep  the .virtualbox in home
<[J]oules> i tried apt install virtualbox-5.2, won't start vm's, virtualbox-6.0 wont start vm's
<sebsebseb> might be a bug with that kernel as well so it's not working, but not sure
<[J]oules> that was after apt remove virtualbox*
<sebsebseb> did you try old kernel ?
<[J]oules> no
<[J]oules> not sure how to run older kernel
<sebsebseb> Grub used to keep on adding kernels to the list
<sebsebseb> as a new kernel was installed, old would stay, and could just pick old
<sebsebseb> but that may have changed now a bit
<[J]oules> can you tell me how i would get this box to use older kernel?
<jcb2016> sebsebseb: i think i found it. its called Mate Tweak i can add computer, trash to the desktop. plus i can right click on stuff and click pin to desktop. thanks
<sebsebseb> if it's instaled still, which it is likely to be , you should be able to boot it up from Grub
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: they might have removed some settings yes
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: mate tweak from where ?
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: don't just get off some random site :D
<sebsebseb> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<sebsebseb> hmm
<jcb2016> sebsebseb: http://goinglinux.com/articles/Create%20MATE%20Desktop%20Application%20Icons%20_en.htm
<[J]oules> this tells us how to boot older kernel
<[J]oules> https://askubuntu.com/questions/82140/how-can-i-boot-with-an-older-kernel-version
<sebsebseb> yeah would boot it up some how from GRUB
<jcb2016> sebsebseb: Mate tweak is part of mate its not an addon or anything
<sebsebseb> jcb2016: then should be in repos or something
<uncool_> in 18.04, have set no domain name, but 'hostname -f' is showing .lan as the domain name. how do i remove that? /etc/hostname just shows the hostname without .lan
<CoCo_Kid594> hello all....
<uncool_> hi
<uncool_> there are no files under /etc/system/network/
<uncool_> but i want to change the domain name. what file is systemd-networkd using if no files even exist there
<pragmaticenigma> uncool_: Might help to start at the beginning... and explain what it is you are trying to do or what issue you have
<uncool_> my router is handing out the .lan domain name, and only my 18.04 mahcines are using it. i need to have them not use that domain name, so hostname -f just has a hostname
<uncool_> i used dhcp to get an available ip address, and then used that ip address as a static ip by editing 50-cloudinit.conf
<uncool_> while there is no mention of a domain name in that file, systemd-networkd continues to use what it was given during the dhcp handout, and i need to know what to change do drop the .lan domain name. /etc/hostname is already just the host name
<pragmaticenigma> uncool_: You can't...
<uncool_> pragmaticenigma: ?
<uncool_> of course you can
<uncool_> where is the domain name being stored
<pragmaticenigma> The value is generated and provided by the DHCP server... your box is merely reporting what it was told
<uncool_> but i am no longer using dhcp
<uncool_> but the domain it recieved, while using dhcp, persists on the system
<pragmaticenigma> You can try this: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<pragmaticenigma> if that doesn't resolve it... then I wouldn't know where to begin
<uncool_> i have already done this. hostnamectl does not report the domain name. the domain name is not in /etc/hostname or /etc/hosts, based on the research i have done, this is systemd-networkd, but i need to know where systemd-networkd is storeing the domain name it recieved during dhcp, when the box was configured to use dhcp previosly
<uncool_> the man page for systemd-networkd says /etc/systemd/network/ but that directory is empty
<uncool_> and none of the files in /lib/systemd/network/ mention the domain name
<uncool_> it must be cached someplace else
<uncool_> i mean, systemd-resolve --status shows domain, but systemd-resolve wont let me change it, it straight denies me
<uncool_> fucking systemd
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | uncool_
<ubottu> uncool_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kr_60642> !Poledra Watt-Evans, Lawrence - [Ethshar 01] - The Misenchanted Sword (v1.0) [htm].rar
<ubottu> kr_60642: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragmaticenigma> !warez | kr_60642
<ubottu> kr_60642: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jcotton> does anyhow know from LFD means in "Display control characters except for LFD and TAB using ‘^’ notation and precede characters that have the high bit set with ‘M-’"?
<jcotton> from cat's help
<jcotton> i assume it means linefeed
<pragmaticenigma> jcotton: what is LFD?
<jcotton> that's what i'm asking
<jcotton> *anyone know what LFD means
<pragmaticenigma> jcotton: LFD is for line feed
<jcotton> figured
<jcotton> usually i see it as just lF
<jcotton> *LF
<pragmaticenigma> LFD is from when control characters all used 3 character notations.. like NUL
<jcotton> ah
<chalcedny> my husband has libre office on ubuntu 16.04. he keeps some documents in writer. one of them has somehow spawned a chart that he doesn't want and doesn't know how to get rid of. Help?
<k0nichiwa> i need to circumvent a firewall preventing me from ssh to my ubuntu server
<k0nichiwa> my current plan ... disavble apache on my ubuntu server and conficure sshd to use port 80 in addition to poert 22
<k0nichiwa> is there some way to get ssh to foreward a different port on the server, say 22210, to port 22 , and i could ssh in from my laptop using ssh -p 22210 ?
<k0nichiwa> the firewall may block 22210 also
<pragmaticenigma> k0nichiwa: that depends on where the file wall is, if it is at the ISP, there really isn't much you can do, and I'd be surprised if the ISP isn't blocking port 80
<k0nichiwa> im on a public wifi
<k0nichiwa> it allows port 80 connections outward of course
<k0nichiwa> but it blocking ssh ie port 22 connections outward
<k0nichiwa> so i guess ill try using port 80 on my ubuntu server, have sshd listen on that as well
<k0nichiwa> but i was just wondering if there is a way to do it with changing as few config files as possible
<k0nichiwa> if the wifi firewall allows say some random port i could do it with a tunnel maybe
<k0nichiwa> as it is, i will have to disable apache on the ubutnu server since its using port 80
<k0nichiwa> but ive read a few attempts to explain ssh port forewarding and tunneling and i reallyd ont understand them
<k0nichiwa> so apart rom all that ...is there areally good, precise, clear explanation of using ssh for poert forewarding and tunneling etc ?
<ceibal> hola
<en1gmaa> Dell Precision M4800 runnung Ubuntu 18.04.2 x86_64 Desktop and am only getting 22MBs when using my full size SandDisk SDCARD in the (MMC) Slot? anyhow if i take that same card and plug it into a usb 3.0 adapter that has alot of connections on the end like the full size SDCARD im only getting 22MBs with then it will get over 80MBs
<en1gmaa> can someone help with this? btw i just did a fresh install of 18.04.2 so it is really basically factory default except i install hexchat
<pragmaticenigma> en1gmaa: The card readers are on a slower bus than the USB 3.0
<en1gmaa> pragmaticenigma i dont think so. i read it was a bios setting and disabling legacy usb or something
<en1gmaa> i was hoping there was a for sure way to test as if i set that setting than i dont think i will be able to boot from usb
<pragmaticenigma> en1gmaa: Why wouldn't you computer be able to boot from USB? It's more rare that computers allow booting from the memory card readers
<en1gmaa> to my understanding it when legacy usb is disabled.
<en1gmaa> i think i will do a little testing. brb
<lystra> I am trying to install ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso on an Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS system with KVM. I created a VM, like I've done with older Ubuntu releases, and booted from the ISO. I selected all of the defaults and received the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WFGBBWXHKq/. Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> lystra: Can you elborate on what you mean by selected all of the defaults?
<lystra> pragmaticenigma: I hit return throughout the installation process. The only time I used the up/down arrow keys were when I confirmed the destructive action of wiping the entire disk.
<pragmaticenigma> lystra: well one problem I see is that you are using the 18.04 iso when you appear to want to install 16.04
<lystra> pragmaticenigma: The guest VM should be 18.04, the latest Ubuntu LTS release but the host is running 16.04. I haven't had time to upgrade the host to 18.04 yet.
<pragmaticenigma> lystra: oh... I misread
<pragmaticenigma> lystra: i can't be certain why it failed at that step. only thing I can think of is to try again
<lystra> pragmaticenigma: I tried changing from DHCP->static IP in the installation process and changing the LVM configuration, both of which caused a different type of failure. But, things scroll by so quickly.
<lystra> pragmaticenigma: Ok, thanks. I've tried a few times already. I'll keep plugging away.
<pragmaticenigma> failing that, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server ... at the moment, most of the volunteers that are active here are based in North America (presently middle of the night here) ... you may want to try again during a week day around 1700 UTC
<lystra> pragmaticenigma: Thanks.
<NorthwestVegan> thats a strange error lystra
<lystra> NorthwestVegan: Yep.
<lystra> Looked at my KVM config and CPU was set to "Westmere". Changed that to "Hypervisor Default" and installation is going.
<NorthwestVegan> does the desktop installer work ok?
<NorthwestVegan> oh cool
<lystra> Couldn't change the IP from DHCP->Static through. Installer automatically restarted so just selecting the defaults. But, gonna try a reinstall with a different LVM config. Hopefully that works.
<NorthwestVegan> you should be able to change the ip settings after it installs
<lystra> Yeah, but redoing LVM is not as easy.
<NorthwestVegan> yeah
<lavid> hi all! I'm having some trouble with my headless ubuntu desktop audio. i think it's a permissions issue since i can play mp3s just fine when i'm superuser, but i just get crackling/distortion when i try to play them as my user. thanks in advance.
<ducasse> lavid: have you tried creating a new user and testing as that?
<lavid> ducasse: the end goal is to get mopidy working. oddly enough, it works fine as users: root, mopidy but it doesn't work as my user (the one created by default with the ubuntu installer)
<ducasse> lavid: that makes it sound like a user configuration issue
<lavid> ducasse: i haven't done much user configuring outside of trying to get mopidy working. so i'm not sure where i should be looking
<ducasse> lavid: first do as i suggested and create a new user to test as, to confirm or disprove.
<lavid> ducasse: when i try and create a new user (haven't added any groups or permissions, just `adduser testinguser`) i get the following: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 1001), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)
<ducasse> lavid: how did you switch to that user?
<lavid> su testinguser
<lavid> ducasse: su testinguser
<ducasse> don't do that, log in as it
<lavid> ducasse: got it. so when i do that, i hear silence. when i try to see if i need to unmute something alsamixer gives: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<ducasse> hmmm, try 'alsamixer -c 1'
<lavid> ducasse: invalid card index: 1
<ducasse> sorry, this is out of my paygrade, i don't deal much with sound. hang around and see if someone else can help.
<lavid> ducasse: all good. thanks for trying
<lotuspsychje> lavid: system up to date?
<lavid> lotuspsychje: this is a brand new install of 18.10 and yes, it's all up to date as of the past 24 hours. i'll update it now though just to rule that out
<lavid> FWIW when i created that new test user, this is the output of pacmd list-sinks 1 sink(s) available.   * index: 0 	name: <auto_null>
<lotuspsychje> lavid: is it correct you never had sound working on this new install then?
<lavid> lotuspsychje: not exactly. i can play music as root
<lotuspsychje> thats some weird issue
<lavid> lotuspsychje:  sudo mpg123 /var/lib/mopidy/media/Mingus/*
<lavid> that works great
<lotuspsychje> lavid: did you try other playing methods?
<lotuspsychje> lavid: wich DE are you on?
<lavid> lotuspsychje: i played some flac files. too. this is a headless install
<lotuspsychje> lavid: but you running ubuntu desktop right
<lavid> lotuspsychje: yes, that's the distro
<lotuspsychje> lavid: try playing something with vlc or cvlc perhaps?
<lavid> lotuspsychje: i feel like i'm missing something with the vlc command line: cvlc ./01\ -\ II\ B.S..mp3  VLC media player 3.0.4 Vetinari (revision 3.0.4-0-gf615db6332)
<lotuspsychje> lavid: cvlc '/path/to/my.mp3' should work
<lavid> lotuspsychje: doesn't seem to. i think i'm just going to nuke this install and try again with 18.04.2
<lotuspsychje> lavid: can you provide us more details how you made desktop, headless?
<lotuspsychje> lavid: maybe thats where it goes wrong
<lavid> lotuspsychje: i just don't log into a DE.
<lotuspsychje> lavid: yeah i understand that part, but normal desktop goes to gdm3 so how did you do it exactly?
<lavid> lotuspsychje: i'm just gdm3 loads, but there's no monitor connected.
<lavid> lotuspsychje: *i'm sure gdm3 loads, i meant to say
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<AlwaysInTime> After rebooting my ubuntu 18.04 (on a VM), the internet is not working. How do I fix this?
<Tankburn> I guess starting with ifconfig would be your best bet
<neure> hi
<neure> I am looking for something which can show what networkd ports are being used by which processes
<blackflow> neure: ss -4lnp
<neure> thanks!
<blackflow> neure: use just -p for a more comprehensive list of sockets in use, the above are only -l ones
<blackflow> (you'll need root to see processes you don't own)
<Peppep> So. I'm about to upgrade to 19.04 instead of cramming for the midterm tomorrow. Go me!
<BluesKaj> Peppep, 19.04 here as well, no issues on my set up so far, but I'm on KDE/Plasma. Your experience may be different. Keeping a stable version like 18.04 as a backup OS is recommended
<blackflow> 19.04 Dancing Doggo
<Peppep> BluesKaj: I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, so I still have Win10 dual-boot as a backup.
<BluesKaj> Peppep, hmm, W10 isn't a backup...an alternative, maybe :-)
<Peppep> I was considering reinstalling 18.10 in any case, since I blindly tried fixing things with multiple solutions for the same problem during my first Ubuntu weeks
<Peppep> It's a backup to be able to work for the rest of the day ;)
 * BluesKaj shrugs .....
<Peppep> I'm not sure if we're discussing semantics, Linux vs Win or something else. I was sceptical about the move tbh, but after a month I've booted W10 once
<BluesKaj> Peppep, once you become accustomed to Linux, you'll find yourself booting into W10 less and less. :-)
<Peppep> The one time so far was just to check that nothing went wrong during the Ubuntu install, and I haven't booted it since then. So the frequency can't get much lower ;)
<Peppep> Re 19.04, does the current "do-release-upgrade -d" build give me GNOME 3.32 but not kernel 5.0?
<BluesKaj> :-)
<BluesKaj> Peppep, the most recent 19,04 daily build should contain the 5.0.0.7 generic
<ipraytothee> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS): The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER. I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body! Thank you! - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<ipraytothee> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS): The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER. I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body! Thank you! - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<cuma> Türk olan birileri yok mu burada
<BluesKaj> cuma, wrong chat
<cuma> my voice problem continues
<cuma> my psychology is broken
<Jantz> Hello am currently in the process of installing Ubuntu 18.04 LTS but am having some difficulty, have the ISO on a usb and is plugged in but keep getting a 'reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key' have done a little tinkering in the bios to try and get it to boot properly from the usb am coming from a previously installed Windows 10 setup which I suspect had an amd driver conf
<guiverc> Jantz, how did you write it to the USB - it needs to be expanded from the iso file to make it bootable
<nicofs> Is there someone who can help me get my Netplan going? I only get DHCP running after explicitly using "sudo dhclient"; there is no IPv4 retrieved automatically.
<Jantz> guiverc ok i just downloaded it on a Chromebook do you know if i can expand on it?
<Jantz> So just open it yeah?
<guiverc> Jantz, https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0    I just `dd` the iso to thumb drives myself, https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal may be helpful
<guiverc> Jantz, eg. my last dd write command of iso is `sudo dd if=/..path../disco-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M && sync`
<BluesKaj> nicofs, using network-manager? . netplan yami should show: renderer: NetworkManager
<nicofs> @BluesKaj but where?
<Jantz> guiverc so there's an expansion process i need to do before it can be bootable yeah? And you don't know if i can do this on a Chromebook? The last thing i want to do is install Ubuntu on my mum's Chromebook so I'm being cautious
<BluesKaj> nicofs, /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml
<Jantz> I haven't done any sudo stuff before
<guiverc> Jantz, i don't know chromebooks; I used the `dd` example as I'm hoping you may have that command (it's a generic *nix command many decades old)
<Jantz> Yeah I'm on a phone right now pc is dead
<nicofs> BluesKaj, what yamls should I have in that folder? Currently it's 50-cloud-init, 99_config - now I add 01-network-manager-all to be on the safe side? I haven't yet figured out how this works. Is there a set of must-have files or is the content important and I can name it how I desire as long as it's proper...
<BluesKaj> nicofs I have only one yami script:  network:   version: 2 renderer: NetworkManager
<tomreyn> Jantz: to gte this right: your intention is to create a bootable usb stick on a chromebook, to be used for booting some other computer - correct?
<BluesKaj> nicofs, using ethernet here, not wifi
<Jantz> tomreyn correct, I've downloaded the 18.04 LTS iso file to a usb but don't know what to do further
<nicofs> BluesKaj, I'm using ethernet and both my scripts use "NetworkManager". Every time I use "Netplan apply" my IPv4 (and thus my Internet) disappears.
<ynick> hi
<BluesKaj> nicofs, never used  "netplan apply", it should auto link to network-manager without having to enable it
<nicofs> BluesKaj, what else should I do? I can't run dhclient every time I start the pc
<BluesKaj> nicofs, did you edit netplan yami on someone's suggestion, or is this "50-cloud-init, 99_config -", default in your version?
<nicofs> BluesKaj, 99_config came as default, the other one I fashioned according to a suggestion
<BluesKaj> which other one?
<BluesKaj> nicofs,^
<dff> anyone here an ace at devilspie by chance?
<igoryonya> Hello, I have an ubuntu server 18.04 LTS. It has one problem on cli.
<igoryonya> Often the command output doesn't move the previous contents up, but owerwrite it partially and partially moving it up
<igoryonya> , so it all get's mixed up and pretty much unreadable.
<igoryonya> I have other installations on other computers, but they don't have a such problem
<igoryonya> How to fix it?
<dff> which terminal emulator are you using to connect to your server
<dff> and from which OS
<acresearch> people, i am on ubuntu 18.10, i am trying to downgrade the kernel to linux 2.6.32 (long story as to why), these are the commands i will be using,    are they correct?  https://hastebin.com/pufehabine.cs    it is my first time doing anything with a kernel
<acresearch> if someone can assist me, i would be greatful
<tomreyn> Jantz: sorry, got busy elsewhere. so you should download the iso to some storage, maybe the default storage for the chromebook (i don't really know how chromebooks work), and then use a special software to write this isop file to a usb stick.
<igoryonya> dff, any, i.e.: from other ubuntu server, yaguake, xterm, terminator, and locally on the server itself.
<tomreyn> Jantz: does the chromebook provide a shell?
<igoryonya> dff, usually, if by ssh, I connect from 18.04 server/desktop, 16.04 server/desktop
<Jantz> tomreyn i don't think so
<tomreyn> Jantz: ctrl-alt-t should bring one up apparently
<nicofs> BluesKaj, as far as I understand, the name of the config file is not important. I decided to remove one - so there is only one left. Renderer is "NetworkManager", reboot -> no IPv4.
<dff> igoryonya: have you tried another shell than bash on the server?
<dff> zsh or something
<OerHeks> acresearch, 18.10 and kernel 2.6.x ?? really, even if it is a long story; no, i guess you will fail
<dff> terminology a bit off, but you get my meaning
<acresearch> OerHeks: why?
<tanja77> how can I "roll back" nvidia drivers, lets say from 418 to 410 ?
<dff> probably because they arent compatible
<igoryonya> dff, I didn't, just the default install, but 18.04 server on other computers, don't have that problem.
<OerHeks> acresearch, because it is a very old kernel, and dependencies will not match.. but sure try it, make sure you have a backup of your important files
<dff> igoryonya: trying zsh to see if it has the same behavior could narrow down the problem
<OerHeks> it is not supported here, so you are on your own
<acresearch> OerHeks: i have a new computer, so no files.
<BluesKaj> nicofs, run dhclient, it should stick on a reboot
<igoryonya> dff, do you know, how to zsh on ssh session?
<igoryonya> or I can just run zsh after sshing to it?
<dff> that's what i would try
<nicofs> BluesKaj, it doesn't. I have been rebooting for the past 4 hours. After each reboot I am back to no IPv4. Only manually running dhclient afterwards fixes the issue...
<Jantz> tomreyn: you are correct, I'm guessing your suggesting i do some shell stuff to get the iso file or contents in a desired state,   i wouldn't have the fuzziest clue, is there a function or type of thing i should be googling? It's not extraction like a zip file is it?
<tomreyn> Jantz: no, it is not extraction like a zip file. what you need to do is a raw write of the iso image to a usb stick. on Linux, you can do this using the 'dd' utility on a shell.
<tomreyn> Jantz: if you run "dd --version", do you get any useful output?
<BluesKaj> nicofs, you could set up a small script with sudo dhclint as the command in startup and shutdown. I'm not real familiar with gnome so maybe someone else can help you with that
<tomreyn> Jantz: or maybe try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAAcQVJxfPk
<nicofs> BluesKaj, I added dhclient to cron (my effort to have dhclient at start) - that didn't help. I'm on xfce anyway.
<tomreyn> Jantz: ... i.e. use the "Chromebook Recovery Utility"
<BluesKaj> nicofs, not sure but don't crons time out after a bit
<tomreyn> Jantz: here'S the shell approach i discussed above: https://askubuntu.com/questions/278403/how-do-you-make-usb-bootable-on-chromebook
<nicofs> BluesKaj, I don't know. The cron job was yet another suggestion I found that worked for someone else with the same issue
<tanja77> I have an nvidia gtx 1050ti with driver version 418, but I cannot get opencl support under 18.04, although I installed ocl-icd-libopencl1
<tanja77> what else can I do?
<tomreyn> tanja77: maybe the source of your driver also provides a nvidia-opencl-icd-418 package?
<bandecc> hello can sb tell me how share or sync the newly installed fonts with all programs 'case only sees in office?
<bandecc> bionic weaver
<tanja77> Hi. When I apt install nvidia-opencl and let the bash completion show me the available packages, it shows me just older ones:
<tanja77> http://i.imgur.com/ANC3fbY.png
<OerHeks> bandecc, if you added fonts, run: sudo fc-cache -f -v >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<tanja77> before one week, ocl-icd-libopencl1 workes for me. Must have been because of an ubuntu update. But dont know how to figure that out.
<bandecc> thank you the help OerHeks
<tomreyn> hey nicofs: you say you run xfce on a computer which does bring up its ethernet (not wireless) network link up on boot but doesn't get an ip address via dhcp, right?
<nicofs> tomreyn, yes. And prior to 18.04 (and I guess netplan) it worked...
<ubuntu> hi
<tanja77> can I change between installed nvidia driver versions? lets say from 418 to 410 ?
<tomreyn> nicofs: which ubuntu version do you have now?
<ubuntu> !14.04.6
<Guest60869> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<nicofs> tomreyn, 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> nicofs: is there a reason you do not want to use network manager and its GUI to manage your internet connection?
<nicofs> tomreyn, I'd love to just use the little icon in the bar. It just doesn't work
<tomreyn> nicofs: can you be more specific on "doies not work"?
<tomreyn> * "doesn't work"
<nicofs> tomreyn, i don't get any IPv4 unless i manually run "sudo dhclient" in a shell
<tomreyn> nicofs: do you have router which is supposed to hand out an ip address to your computer using dhcp?
<tomreyn> * have a router
<nicofs> tomreyn, my guess is that the update from 16.04 to 18.04 (and the change to netplan that came with it) botched a config file. I just can't figure out which.
<nicofs> tomreyn, my router works well for all other devices in the network. and did work well for the device in question prior to 18.04
<tomreyn> nicofs: there was no "change to netplan" during a desktop upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.
<nicofs> tomreyn, ok - then I am mistaken. That was what I read. Nevertheless there was some change somewhere.
<nicofs> (And it ruined DHCP)
<tomreyn> nicofs: how did you install ubuntu initially?
<tomreyn> which ISO did you use, do you remember?
<Guest60869> Ubuntu 14.04.6 HDMI Support?
<nicofs> tomreyn, it started out as a 14.04. image flashed onto the device
<tomreyn> nicofs: do you have a file /var/log/installer/media-info ?
<Peppep> I just tried upgrading to 19.04. Now I'm stuck at the login screen, after entering the password, it seems to be working for a second, then I'm back at the login screen. I tried booting with the 4.18 (or 4.19?) kernel instead of 5.0, but it didn't help. Any troubleshooting tips?
<tomreyn> nicofs: oh you started with an image, that's an unusual way to install. is this special hardware then?
<Peppep> I managed to get to tty3 and connect weechat
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | Peppep
<ubottu> Peppep: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Peppep> Thanks tomreyn
<nicofs> tomreyn, I don't have that file. It's an ARM single-board-pc (Odroid u3)
<Guest60869> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> Guest60869: you can talk to ubottu directly if you want to test triggers. or search for factoids on http://ubottu.com
<tomreyn> i.e. please don't do it here
<OerHeks> Guest, sure 14.04.x gives hdmi support
<tomreyn> nicofs: okay, please be sure to mention it when you run a port.
<OerHeks> Guest, you don't want to install an ubuntu version that ends in a month, download 16.04 lts  or 18.04 lts
<tomreyn> nicofs: so you have the network manager applet, right? you can install xubuntu-desktop to ensure you have all packages installed which are needed to run the full desktop.
<Guest60869> ok
<Guest60869> thx for helping guys
<nicofs> tomreyn, I have xubuntu-desktop, I have the applet, I can use it. It's just that whatever I set up there, I dont get IPv4 (I check via ifconfig)
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> things have changed in 18.04, you should read up on network management there.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<tomreyn> nicofs: once you read this, i recommend you review your logs to get a better understanding of why network-manager fails to get an ip address assigned to the interface when it brings up the network interface.
<tomreyn> nicofs: you can review the full log since the latest boot (journalctl -b) or just the warnings and errors logged since booting (journalctl -b -p4). to share those outputs, you can piupe them into pastebinit (both a command and a package which needs to be installed initially) or into "nc termbin.com 9999"
<eraserpencil> I cant seem to get nvidia-smi binary after installing the proprietary drivers
<code1> I'm planning to move to Ubuntu from Windows and I have a 256 ssd drive. How should I partition it for Ubuntu 18.04?
<code1> Does it still need a swap partition and should I have an ntfs partition for my windows stuff?
<code1> Not looking to duel boot but thinking of using Windows in a VM for anything Windows only.
<steve__> swap partition is not needed anymore, ubuntu makes a swap file
<nicofs> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/1NNhtVJp - but I don't see any network related info there
<code1> steve__: ok so is the typical setup just one partition?
<steve__> depends what you mean with "windows stuff", if that means files that can be opened in open source software like pictures, videos, other media, office files that can be opened in libreoffice ets... then a ntfs partition is not needed
<tomreyn> code1: if youi'll run a windows VM under ubuntu you most likel ywant this windows stored on the standard ubuntu file system. so far what you said just sounds like a ver ystandard installation, so you can just use the graphical installer with defaults, optionally adding lvm and encryption.
<tomreyn> code1: typical setup is just one partition, yes. you *may* prefer a separate /home, but this could still be modified later if you do lvm.
<tomreyn> (with some effort)
<code1> ok thanks
<tomreyn> nicofs: hah you are on a 3.8 13 kernel
<steve__> if you still need to work with windows files, for example on your work, you can always use a memory stick that is formatted in fat32 format
<tomreyn> nicofs: you should really consider a fresh installation there
<code1> I guess if I run Windows in a VM on Ubuntu the VM will create an ntfs partition within the Ubuntu fs right?
<code1> in a file I mean
<nicofs> tomreyn, I am painfully aware of that. Sadly I lack the ability to fashion one for this device.
<tomreyn> code1: yes, in a file, which is then presented to the windows VM as a hard disk. it will create everything it does inside this file.
<code1> tomreyn: ok. Is a separate home partition the best way to go?
<tomreyn> code1: personally, i think a separate home file system (on lvm) is ideal for a desktop. but that's mostly so you can reinstall the OS easily later, without having to restore /home froma backup. YMMV.
<code1> I want to make backing up as straight forward as possible. In linux is it enough to just backup the home directory if a system reinstall is required?
<en1gma> im on ubuntu 18.04.2 amd64 Desktop using my laptop. i have a sandisk full size sdcard that only is getting about 20MB/s but if i plug that same card into my usb 3.0 adapter i get 80MB/s
<en1gma> what is going on?
<code1> tomreyn: that's sounds like want I want, do you have link on further reading, I'm going to lookup lvm now
<tomreyn> nicofs: if you have a separate computer, you should be able to just download an existing disk image and write this to your sdcard.
<steve__> en1gma, probably because the regular sd card reader has usb 2.0 support, and your seperate card reader usb 3.0
<en1gma> steve__ how can i tell how the mmc is usb 2.0 or usb 3.0?
<tomreyn> !ports | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<tomreyn> ^ ignore
<steve__> just by doing a speed test on the card with gnome disks
<nicofs> tomreyn, the only existing image is 16.04. That I can install and then upgrade to 18.04 - that would be a long way to quite possibly reproduce the issue I'm currently having
<en1gma> steve__ that dont tell me if its working as it should
<steve__> if you get about 20MB/sec then it is usb 2.0, if you get more, it's usb 3.0
<en1gma> oh crap. no way. ok can i buy a different mmc module instead of the one i have installed (that is usb 3.0) instead of usb 2.0?
<en1gma> i have a dell precision m4800
<steve__> can't u just always use your usb 3.0 adapter?
<en1gma> not as a boot drive
<en1gma> plus i need the usb ports for my dongles
<en1gma> the mmc module lets me install ubuntu to full size sdcard or sdcard adapter and its nice and tucked away
<steve__> i can use mine as boot drive... well for linux, not for windows afcourse
<tomreyn> nicofs: i would feel back about reusing a system which has been running for long with a vulnerable kernel, like yours.
<steve__> yeah i know... the "nice and tucked away" is only possible on that laptop ons usb 2.0 speed i'm afraid
<tomreyn> nicofs: *feel bad
<ilias_gr> hi all
<tomreyn> nicofs: if you don't, you can try just installing a current kernel image.
<en1gma> steve__ oh man. i did a full wipe off my old 2.5 hdd and did fresh install to that sdcard. crap
<en1gma> steve__ ok thanks for your help
<tomreyn> nicofs: sudo apt install linux-image-generic and make sure this one will be loaded. how to make sure of this may be device specific on arm
<ilias_gr> does any maybe know how can i change panel's battery icon on xubuntu 18.04 ?
<nicofs> tomreyn, I just purged ifupdown to eliminate that as causing the issue. It didn't. I am very sure, the problem is a single line of code in a config file somewhere... building a new kernel is very difficult and messy.
<nicofs> tomreyn, thank you for your help anyway. I will try to tinker with various config files
<en1gma> steve__ i think i will boot into windows and do some speed tests there also. brb
<tomreyn> nicofs: good luck. the simple response would have been: not supported here.
<tomreyn> nicofs: maybe this helps https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?t=31765
<nicofs> tomreyn, I know. And I am very thankful for support beyond mainstream architecture.
<tomreyn> nicofs: ;-) i didn't mean to provoke this, just to make you aware in case you'r enot.
<nicofs> tomreyn, I am aware of my ARM quirks since 2008 ;) - but sometimes (not always) even an issue on an ARM device can be generic and not rooted in the architecture. (And I still believe this is the case this time...)
<tomreyn> nicofs: much of the user space you have there will depends on newer kernel ABIs than what a kernel from some years ago will provide. it is well possible that this causes this problem (but indeed not certain).
<tomreyn> systemd requires linux 3.13 as a minimum
<nicofs> tasksel
<nicofs> sorry - wrong keyboard
<Guest26337> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/776dXwKtpX/
<steve__> nicofs, now be careful not to use the wrong mouse :p
<OerHeks> !install | Guest26337
<ubottu> Guest26337: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<nicofs> tomreyn, I estimate that inserting a new kernel has a 80% chance of destroying the system. I'll try solving the network issue with the current setup first. If the new kernel fails afterwards I'll have to start from scratch anyway.
<tomreyn> nicofs: from my perspective, this system is destroyed / not ubuntu. we can keep discussing this in #ubuntu-offtopic or -discuss if you like,.
<CoolerZ> how do you scroll up in ubuntu 14.04 console only install?
<CoolerZ> i thought it was ctrl + arrow key
<CoolerZ> but that doesn't work
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: shift and PgUp/PgDn. are you aware that this version is almost end of life?
<CoolerZ> tomreyn, yes
<steve__> CoolerZ, after using ubuntu 14.04 you can upgrade to me, i'm also almost end of life :p
<CoolerZ> but that goes up and down by an entire page
<CoolerZ> this is a server environment that I don't have much say in
<Peppep> I assume the answer is no, but maybe worth a shot - is there an easy way to rollback from 18.10 to 18.04? Or would reinstall be the best option?
<OerHeks> Peppep, reinstall it is.
<steve__> CoolerZ, can't u use the |less command?
<steve__> CoolerZ, also try Shift + Ctrl + Up / Down
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: i don't think there is line by line scrolling
<arjuncr1> hi, how to get ubuntu official membership ?, any one help ?
<jeremy31> arjuncr1: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<OerHeks> arjuncr1, read this part https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: well you should still tell the admins that they need to upgrade it to not loose support entitlement.
<arjuncr1> thanks
<Peppep> OerHeks: Okay, thanks
<CoolerZ> tomreyn, yeah there is no line by line scrolling
<CoolerZ> thanks
<Peppep> I usually disable/enable my Nvidia card from the Nvidia GUI settings, but am unable to boot now. /var/log/gpu-manager.log shows nvidia as blacklisted because it was disabled on my last normal boot, can I re-enable it from tty?
<ducasse> Peppep: see if it is blacklisted somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Jantz> tomreyn: i managed to get ubuntu up on screen but my key board all of a sudden is not working is there something i should know?
<tomreyn> Jantz: not generally, no.
<tomreyn> Jantz: try ctrl-alt-f3 and see if it still works there
<Jantz> Yeah nothing
<tomreyn> Jantz: what'S the hardware you're trying to install ubuntu on?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you trying to install (sorry if we discussed this before, can't remember)
<Jantz> 18.04.02
<Jantz> Amd cpu
<tomreyn> a desktop system, a laptop,. something else?
<Peppep> ducasse: Yup, "nvidiab" is blacklisted in blacklist-framebuffer.conf. I'll try commenting it out, thanks
<Jantz> Custom pc
<Peppep> nvidiafb*
<tomreyn> Jantz: how much ram? which graphics card? how did you create the installer image?
<tomreyn> and where does the boot get stuck
<Jantz> 16gb ram amd hd7970, i created The installer through Chromebooks recovery media
<leftyfb> heh
<leftyfb> sounds very non-supported-y to me
<Jantz> There was a couple of errors but i ignored them and pushed through an now stuck at who are you page coz dang keyboard not functioning
<tomreyn> Jantz: i guess the errors while writing the installer may explain the keyboard issues.
<leftyfb> Jantz: might I suggest using your mouse and the onscreen keyboard to download(from ubuntu.com) and flash a new install media using "Startup Disk Creator" that's built into ubuntu and reinstall?
<Jantz> leftyfb I'm limited to Chromebook and smartphone
<leftyfb> Jantz: why is that? What's wrong with the pc you're on right now?
<leftyfb> Jantz: besides the keyboard (use the onscreen keyboard)
<Jantz> leftyfb the pc I'm on right now hasnt even been setup can i still use it?
<leftyfb> Jantz: oh, you're still in the installer?
<Jantz> Yeah
<leftyfb> Jantz: ok, if you're getting errors (which you have not specified here and ignored) then you should either try redoing the install media or maybe try the mini installer
<Peppep> ducasse: nvidia is still blacklisted after removing "blacklist nvidiafb" from blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<Jantz> Yeah will try again
<Jantz> What's mini installer?
<ducasse> Peppep: you should probably look for 'blacklist nvidia' somewhere
<leftyfb> Jantz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Peppep> ducasse: I did "grep nvidia *" :/ But I'm trying "sudo prime-select nvidia" now
<Jantz> Yeah I'll try them all see what happens
<code1> if I were to partition a 250gb ssd drive for root and home how much should go to each?
<BluesKaj> 20GB for / and rest /home if you keep / clean
<code1> also when you install software does it go into the root partition which any settings going into the home partition? So if you need to reinstall the OS you also need to reinstall all software but the settings will remain?
<BluesKaj> code, not all , just the non-default apps
<BluesKaj> code1, ^
<code1> BluesKaj: so things like Firefox, the whole program is installed in /home ?
<BluesKaj> set the mountpoint for /home during the install
<leftyfb> code1: I would just keep it simple and go with 1 partition. There's not much gain in separating the partitions these days
<BluesKaj> no the config files are tho
<code1> leftyfb: ok what would I need to keep backed up, just home and on a reinstall just restore home?
<code1> BluesKaj: so do you mean non-default apps are installed in /home?
<leftyfb> code1: Mostly /home. SOME apps will install settings in /etc, but not much
<leftyfb> code1: He's saying you do not need to install the default apps, like firefox. Because obviously they get installed by default.
<BluesKaj> code1, the config files are , just need reinstall the non-default packages you added yourself
<leftyfb> code1: most applications, regardless if they are installed by default or not save their settings in some hidden directory structure in your home directory
<code1> ah ok I see, thanks.
<leftyfb> code1: though, when upgrading across new versions of ubuntu, I wouldn't just copy back the entire home directory wholesale. Not all upgraded versions work properly with the old configs, including the desktop settings.
<leftyfb> code1: personally, I copy back everything in home that doesn't start with a dot and cherrypick the rest as needed
<leftyfb> code1: This also helps with preventing cruft
<code1> That makes sense. What is a good backup strategy for Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> code1: I haven't liked any of the solutions out there so I wrote my own mainly using rsync
<Jantz> Happened to be the wrong Port
<leftyfb> !who | Jantz
<ubottu> Jantz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<code1> leftyfb: but the main thing is to keep /home regularly backed up and if the system gets wiped I can easily recover from here?
<leftyfb> code1: for the most part, yes
<leftyfb> code1: you'll need to reinstall your applications
<code1> leftyfb: yep, is there a way to keep a list of apps installed so that you can just fire off one command to reinstall them all?
<code1> I'm thinking in terms of python's requirements.txt file
<leftyfb> code1: I think people here have made some scripts, but in my testing they haven't always caught everything
<leftyfb> code1: There's apt list --installed # but that lists ALL installed packages. Including default and dependencies. So again, cherrypick
<ducasse> !info apt-clone | code1
<code1> So it's usually a case of reinstall the os, restore /home and then reinstall the apps from memory or as needed?
<ubottu> code1: apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<code1> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<code1> ubottu: even bots need appreciation :)
<ubottu> code1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<code1> leftyfb: it's funny because I think that's the same problem pip has when you try and freeze requirements - it includes all dependencies too
<leftyfb> ducasse: I feel that is very dangerous
<en1gma> steve__ i am booted into windows and the full size sdcard (32GB class 10) is in the mmc and still only getting 20MB/s O_o
<en1gma> crap its usb 2.0??? why did tjhey do that
<en1gma> i need that to be usb 3.0
<leftyfb> ducasse: Again, that just lists ALL packages that get installed after default. Including deps. Suggesting to just reinstall that list upon upgrading Ubuntu is a bad suggestion
<en1gma> do they sell replacements that will fit in there? i think its part of the 54mm express card slot as the mmc is close to it
<leftyfb> en1gma: I think you want #windows for suppor
<leftyfb> t
<en1gma> why? it no more a windows problem then it is a ubuntu problem
<leftyfb> en1gma: ok, then you want #hardware
<en1gma> it would be #dell wouldnt it? :)
<steve__> nah, it's #hardware :p you would have this problem with any kind of laptop thats not the newest
<c0mrade> I've just created a Facebook Messenger Bot and it got approved by facebook so anyone should be able to see and use it :). I named it "Bot Inc." or @BotInc, when you try to message it you'll see a bunch of commands. I hope you guys can try it :D
<tomreyn> !ot | c0mrade
<ubottu> c0mrade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<steve__> you would have to replace the whole motherboard with it if i'm not mistaken...
<en1gma> yea true. i hadnt seen leftleg had typed #hardware when i was already typing #dell. #hardware sounds more appropiate
<en1gma> #bad_engineering
<steve__> can't u just use a regular 2.5 hard drive for boot drive?
<steve__> ssd are cheap now
<en1gma> yea thats actually what i had it on. i had it on a 120GB hdd that hdparm -t -T said i was getting 66MBs so it wasnt too bad but it sure was freaking slow when i was in the os
<en1gma> drive light always on
<steve__> take a 120GB ssd it will be much faster :p
<steve__> how old is that laptop?
<en1gma> i wonder if i can use that same 120GB hdd and a 16GB usb 3.0 or maybe even that mmc @ 20MBs and put a swap on there or maybe seperate directories i can put on them at time of install?
<en1gma> laptop pretty descent. i think its 2014 but it was high-end
<en1gma> 1080P, display port and hdmi and 4 usb 3.0, 1 usb 2.0
<steve__> the best way is to buy a cheap 120gb ssd, or 240gb if you need the space
<en1gma> yep thats probably true. i was looking at them last night but i bought a 128GB micro sd for $20 for my phone. lol
<en1gma> almost got a 120GB kingston ssd. maybe next month
<en1gma> i need to do a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04.2 now that i know i cant do it on that mmc with sdcard
<en1gma> where i did have it installed
<steve__> you where better of by buying an ssd and wait for the micro sd card :p
<steve__> i would say... wait with the fresh install until you have an ssd
<en1gma> i know but i think i have about 100GB on google somewhere and google is ending some kind of service this april and i not sure if i gonna lose that data so i need to back it up (off the cloud)
<steve__> you can back it up on the 128gb sd card till then :p
<en1gma> thats true
<en1gma> damn it
<en1gma> it was late when i ordered and i thought i thought of everything. oooops
<steve__> thinking of everything is only possible when you are a night person :p
<en1gma> i do have an hdd caddy coming for this laptop. i had been swapping out the hard drives by peeling off the tape that holds it in the side
<en1gma> so a caddy will help alot*
<en1gma> i was up way past my bedtime :)
<steve__> yeah a hdd caddy is very usefull for that
<en1gma> brb. dog
<buttros> Hello! Gnome Shell Extensions Places and Applications not working in Ubuntu 18.10 . Anyone else with the same problem?
<OerHeks> buttros, install gnome-tweak-tool, to get access to gnome shell extentions
<OerHeks> after install, logout/login and have fun
<buttros> OerHeks: I already did all that. Their not working...
<steve__> well he said have fun with it, not work with it :p
<OerHeks> buttros, define not working?
<buttros> OerHeks: Places extensions does not get installed at all, Applications extension gets installed but when you click on it, nothing happens...
<buttros> steve_: lol
<OerHeks> buttros, oh, it will work, you have to activate "hot corners" with gnome-tweak-tools. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032999/ubuntu-18-04-application-menu-not-showing-after-clicking
<buttros> OerHeks: I'll try, Thanks!
<buttros> OerHeks: It did work! Thanks! Both extensions are working now.
<OerHeks> buttros, have fun ( again)
<OerHeks> personnally i do not want hot corners, but i have to live with that
<buttros> OerHeks: Yes, but that's a minor problem...
<pikapika> Well I have concluded that there is definitely something wonky with the fonts in 18.04 that wasn't the case in 16.04
<pikapika> The bug reports prove that I am not alone in thinking so
<pikapika> Here's to hoping they fix this bug as fast they can
<OerHeks> pikapika, yes, you said that yesterday too
<pikapika> I was going through the confusion of the five stages
<pikapika> at that time
<pikapika> I have reached full clarity right now
<pikapika> And this is the conclusion I put forward for now
<pikapika> Anyways, hope its fixed soon
<tomreyn> with this approach, it comes down to religious hoping. your deity may or may not grant your wish.
<pikapika> I mean I am not expert enough to fix the problem myself, so its the same thing
<tomreyn> you may want to try to actually identify the essence of the issue, and file a bug instead (after searching for existing bug reports for this ubuntu release), which may significantly improve your chances of seeing a fix happen.
<tomreyn> i see
<pikapika> I am quite sure its that freetype thing
<pikapika> that I linked above
<pikapika> As in, yes, I have seen a bug report already filed and marked High priority
<pikapika> also
<pikapika> did a lot of apps switch to gtk3 in this version?
<pikapika> I believe that could be the cause of my theme breakage
<pikapika> Because the "standard" themes work alright for me, which I assume are carefully designed to work well on both gtk2 and 3
<pikapika> I wish there was a modern dark version of one of these standard themes
<pikapika> Or perhaps
<pikapika> I could start with the Adwaita base and start modifying things myself
<MTech> Hello
<Guest88695> ok i put a (4GB sdcard into the mmc) i have (2) 32GB sdcards in a usb 3.0 sdcard adapter thing (usb corded)
<Guest88695> can i put the two 32GB sdcards in a RAID0?
<MTech> yes
<MTech> itmight be slow though
<Guest88695> this sounds fun
<OerHeks> you can, as you can make a raid out of usb-floppydrives..
<Guest88695> the sdcards get around 80MBs read
<OerHeks> but speed, will be horrible...
<Guest88695> each
<MTech> who uses floppy drives?
<Guest88695> ahhh true. i used to use 'dmraid'
<pikapika> Where is the Window Manager theming data stored?
<pikapika> Same as the themes/.themes subfolder which is used for theming widgets?
<MTech> what device are you using
<Guest88695> so what would be the best way to split the filesystem split up? i only want the smallest part that dont get used very much on the 4GB and maybe the rest swap?
<Guest88695> 20MB/s swap # 3GB?
<OerHeks> locate theme > /usr/share/themes/ perhaps?
<pikapika> Yeah that was the folder I was speaking of
<pikapika> But since WM theme selection is shown from a different settings window, I was wondering is it saved in a diff place or is it part of the same themes folder?
<MTech> what device is everyone using?
<MTech> i'm using odroid xu4 with ubuntu
<OerHeks> MTech, this is technical support, wrong place to poll
<pikapika> Is the next lts gonna be 19 or 20 btw?
<CookieM> the latter
<pikapika> I mean
<pikapika> WM theme and widget theme can be different is what I am saying
<pikapika> I chose wm theme different from widget theme
<pikapika> So I was thinking where is the unified configs for my present state/
<qwebirc24192> Hi, got a login loop. Enter correct password, loops.
<qwebirc24192> it's 16.04 LTS. did not install or do much of anything last session.
<pikapika> huh
<pikapika> apparently its the metacity directory I need to look into
<ioria> qwebirc24192, can you open a console (ctrl+alt+fx) ?
<qwebirc82886> sorry, got disconnected
<qwebirc82886> got a good wifi link now. I'm the guy with the login loop
<ioria> qwebirc82886, , can you open a console (ctrl+alt+fx) ?
<qwebirc82886> you mean +f3?
<ioria> yeah
<qwebirc82886> ok
<qwebirc82886> asking me for login
<ioria> qwebirc82886, login
<qwebirc82886> done
<ioria> qwebirc82886, uname -r
<qwebirc82886> 4.4.0-143-generic
<ioria> qwebirc82886, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<qwebirc82886> done
<ioria> qwebirc82886, it installed something ?
<qwebirc82886> yeah like 200 things
<ioria> qwebirc82886, sudo service lightdm restart
<qwebirc82886> ok try to login again?
<ioria> yep
<qwebirc82886> same error system program problem detected blinks in and out then loop
<ioria> qwebirc82886, ls -l /home/$USER  | nc termbin.com 9999
<pikapika> oh wait
<pikapika> My goddamn stupid brain
<pikapika> Theres an xfwm folder there of course
<pikapika> oh no, there wasn't anything related to sizes there
<pikapika> ah
<qwebirc82886> temporary failure in name resolution. You wanted actual $USER, not my username right?
<pikapika> its based on a bunch of images
<pikapika> So I'll have to resize the images
<ioria> qwebirc82886,   you user you're loggin in
<ioria> qwebirc82886, ls -al /home/youruser   | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this will disclose the name of the files in your home directory
<OerHeks> $USER is technically the current username, good for scripting
<ioria> qwebirc82886, or run    ls -al | grep root
<tomreyn> phoenix_firebrd_: could you please disable nickname switching (at this rate) while you're in #ubuntu ? thanks.
<pikapika> I did it tomreyn!
<pikapika> Edited a bunch of xpm files with a text editor to change the sizes, and to scale the designs manually where necessary
<pikapika> And now I have think titlebars :)
<pikapika> *thin
<pikapika> Next task is to modify the widget theme
<murthy> tomreyn: sorry
<murthy> tomreyn: Dont know how to do that
<murthy> tomreyn: I am using Konversation
<qwebirc41669> Hello I want to install ubuntu on a 32 bit pc
<tomreyn> murthy: you have probably configured it to change your nickname when you're away. just don't do that. you can use /away
<qwebirc41669> I need help
<tomreyn> qwebirc41669: won't be supported much longer, but so far you can use any flavor but the default one.
<tomreyn> !flavors | qwebirc41669
<ubottu> qwebirc41669: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<OerHeks> qwebirc<numvber>  download xubuntu and have fun
<pikapika> I seem to have been able to reduce the menu padding as well now
<pikapika> Now to change colors
<OerHeks> pikapika, why should we read monoloques?
<pikapika> Oh lol sorry
<pikapika> I just got a bit happy I was able to take a concrete step towards solving this theming annoyance
<tomreyn> it's nice that you're happy, just keep in mind this very channel )there are others) is reall yjust for support questiosn and answers.
<tomreyn> ideally with fewer typos.
<murthy> tomreyn: I haven't configured it to change my nickname when I am away, I had added two nick earlier and I have removed one just now, hope that works
<tomreyn> thanks.
<LordDoskias> i have an ubuntu 18.04 with 2 monitors. one of them is inverted by 90 degrees however after restart i cannot seem to be able to utilize the upper quarter of the desktop when i try to move icons
<LordDoskias> but only on that monitors
<Joe_from_next_do> Hi! I am not seeing the option for a minimal install in the desktop installer.
<Joe_from_next_do> Is that removed in 1904?
<compdoc> I like that option
<Joe_from_next_do> Same! Maybe I just missed it
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | Joe_from_next_do
<ubottu> Joe_from_next_do: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rwp> Ubuntu 18.04 fresh install, Settings, Power, Power Saving, Blank screen, defaults to 5 minutes. Trying to change it to 15 minutes. How do I cause it to set? There is no Submit button??
<OerHeks> rwp, adjust it, and that will do, there is no apply button indeed
<unimatrix9> hello everyone
<unimatrix9> the value s written to /etc/resolv.conf  ( network ) where is it set ? any idea ?
<unimatrix9> 18.04 lts
<jeremy31> unimatrix9:  it should be nameserver 127.0.0.53 and options edns0 in that file for most users
<murthy> unimatrix9: hi
<unimatrix9> jeremy31, i know, but is there a gui where you set it ?
<jeremy31> unimatrix9: You can add additional DNS in Network Manager settings for a connection
<unimatrix9> jeremy, not sure, but i need to add search domainname.com
<unimatrix9> jeremy would that be the DNS tab ?
<jeremy31> unimatrix9: IPv4 or IPv6 tab to add DNS
<rwp> OerHeks, Doesn't stick.  I can make the change as many times as I try.  It doesn't take effect.
<unimatrix9> jeremy31, thanks i will try it
<rwp> OerHeks, After making that change I can click anywhere else, and then come back and the setting changes back to 5 minutes again.
<jeremy31> unimatrix9: to add a search, see https://askubuntu.com/a/1082634/300665
<dotw> h
<unimatrix9> ok
<LevierMRQ> Hi. Is there different discussion room depends on version we are using (16.04)?
<ducasse> LevierMRQ: only for the development version
<ducasse> LevierMRQ: that's in #ubuntu+1
<LevierMRQ> ducasse: Thanks.  Totaly answers :)
<ducasse> yw :)
<LevierMRQ> ducasse: "yw"?  I fear i dont know this abreviation
<unimatrix9> networks reset :: thanks for your support ;)
<ducasse> LevierMRQ: "you're welcome" :)
<LevierMRQ> :D
<bjorkintosh> why on earth is it that the powersave options after 15 minutes is 'never'.
<bjorkintosh> what if I want 2 hours?
<OerHeks> bjorkintosh, let me see, dconf
<LevierMRQ> bjorkintosh: I have 1 hour before the "never" on a fresh installed 16.04
<bjorkintosh> mine's 19.rightnow.
<bjorkintosh> and it doesn't have it.
<OerHeks> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power gives the options
<OerHeks> sleep-inactive and such
<LevierMRQ> OerHeks: looks convenient... will see.
<gemgo_> Hello IRC!
<bjorkintosh> hmm. thanks OerHeks. i don't think I've used that before.
<OerHeks> you shouldn't :-P
<OerHeks> but have fun walking around , lot to explore
<bjorkintosh> is there an app for accessing it?
<OerHeks> basicly, if you can add values/change it, logout/login to take effect
<OerHeks> some options work right away, but no guarantee
<tanja77> I cannot get opencl with nvidia drivers 390 although I have installed ocl-icd-libopencl1
<tanja77> any idead what else to do?
<LevierMRQ> If i look at programs automatically started on logon, I see snap i dont know plus Thunderbird i intentionnaly added.  I didnt try before install ggnome flashback.  Mystified.
<christophe_> bonjour à tous
<bjorkintosh> LevierMRQ, maybe something else installed it for you.
<LevierMRQ> bjorkintosh: This is what i guess.  But i made nothing out of flashback right after a fresh installation.
<OerHeks> !find wabbit
<ubottu> Found: golang-github-neowaylabs-wabbit-dev, vowpal-wabbit-doc, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 377 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wabbit&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<gemgo_> Well this first time IRC experience was fun.
<Facilmente> hola que tal
<EriC^^> !es | Facilmente
<ubottu> Facilmente: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Facilmente> gracias
<G3MG0_> Hello IRC!
<G3MG0_> Not a whole lot going on this channel huh?
<leftyfb> G3MG0_: it's a support channel
<G3MG0_> ah.
<leftyfb> G3MG0_: There's #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<G3MG0_> thx
<AlwaysInTime> nicof
<AlwaysInTime> oops. I was searching for nicofs and to see if he ever found a solution on his problem
<Facilmente> estoy ya en el chat en español?
<leftyfb> !es | Facilmente
<ubottu> Facilmente: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leftyfb> Facilmente: Ya te lo dijeron.
<Facilmente> lo siento no se como ponerlo
<leftyfb> Facilmente: /join #ubuntu-es
<Facilmente> Thank you
<carbonzero> is it normal to see a red circle it a line through it, like a sign for "no smoking" without the cigarette in the picture, for a graphic for running on battery power on the lock screen? I'm asking for someone else.
<carbonzero> I've directed that persont to here so they may show up and ask the same question.
<compdoc> the red circle means no, but dont know what
<carbonzero> compdoc: so generally it'd mean that the battery isn't being recognized even though it's running just fine?
<carbonzero> compdoc: this question was asked on the ubuntu reddit forum and there's no way to know if they'll answer my question anytime soon.
<compdoc> has it always done that
<tomreyn> could also mean that the image file wasn't found
<compdoc> I was thinking the wrong permissions on the file
<tomreyn> or that- or something else entirely. read logs.
<compdoc> could be anything
<ioria> carbonzero, like this ? https://i.stack.imgur.com/u3VGu.jpg
<vimar> Hi
<carbonzero> compdoc: not sure. It's not my laptop I'm asking about. Somebody on reddit. I directed them to here to ask more questions.
<carbonzero> ioria: not sure. it's someone else's laptop and I'm not face to face with it. I'll have to show that pic to them though.
<ioria> carbonzero, if it's that, as tomreyn said, means  the icon could not be loaded.
<carbonzero> ioria: ok, I'll let the person know then.
<carbonzero> ioria: what would be a solution to get it to load?
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> my touchpad not working
<lavinho> lenovo ideapad 330s-15ARR
<lavinho> elantech
<ioria> carbonzero, if you confirm it, i'd say  the icon file path  or (if an upgraded system) a custom  application no more supported on the new version
<lavinho> lspci not display touchpad
<lavinho> help me please
<jeremy31> lavinho: why would touchpad be in lspci?
<lavinho> nothing
<jeremy31> lavinho: post URL from terminal for> dmesg | grep -i elan | nc termbin.com 9999
<lavinho> nothing
<jeremy31> lavinho: do> dmesg | grep -i elan
<lavinho> nothing
<jeremy31> lavinho: either it is not elan or it might be disabled in mouse and touchpad settings
<lavinho> no
<lavinho> elantech
<lavinho> driver win 10
<lavinho> and not disabled settings touchpad
<lavinho> thank you jeremy31
<jeremy31> lavinho: what URL> dkms status | nc termbin.com 9999
<nshirelaptop> has anyone else had trouble with drive.google.com on ubuntu (using chromium)?
<lavinho> https://termbin.com/b7u7
<nshirelaptop> my files are always stuck on "starting upload"
<jeremy31> lavinho: where did you get that dkms from? psmouse/elantech-x551c
<lavinho> yes
<lavinho> no understand
<jeremy31> lavinho: I don't know where you got the elantech-x551c from?
<lavinho> i'm not
<jeremy31> lavinho: in terminal do and reboot> sudo dkms remove psmouse/elantech-x551c --all
<lavinho> ok
<lavinho> and next
<jeremy31> lavinho: rebooted already?
<lavinho> no
<cgi> I have a new drive which I want to parition so that both ubuntu and windows can use it. how do i partition it?
<cgi> gparted : partition table type -> ?
<jeremy31> cgi, install windows first, then install Ubuntu using install alongside windows option
<rory> cgi: you want msdos
<lavinho> jeremy31 not works
<jeremy31> lavinho: in terminal> dmesg | grep -i elan
<lavinho> no results
<jeremy31> lavinho: did you copy and paste from chat to terminal?
<ioria> lavinho, what's your kernel ? uname -r
<cgi> jeremy31, I'm using windows using VBox guest inside ubuntu
<cgi> jeremy31, I would like to mount this drive's partition on windows
<lavinho> 4.15.0-20-generic
<rory> cgi: if you don't need to boot Windows from the drive, then you can use GPT, as Windows 7 and later can mount those partitions fine.
<jeremy31> lavinho: post URL for> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> lavinho, if everything else fails, i'd go with the cosmic hwe : sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<lavinho> https://termbin.com/5p8b
<rory> cgi: the partition itsself will need to be formatted as FAT32 or NTFS for you to mount it natively in Windows
<cgi> rory, I'm partitioning the 1TB into 512GB each - first one using ext4 and second using ntfs
<cgi> will try to mount
<rory> cgi: select GPT as partition table type, then.
<lavinho> and sudo update-grub
<jeremy31> lavinho: remove acpi=off from the grub command line
<lavinho> ?
<cgi> rory, not msdos?
<lavinho> ok
<rory> cgi: msdos only if you need to boot Windows from the drive, or access the data on Windows XP.
<rory> it makes little difference anyway if you only have primary partitions
<jeremy31> lavinho: when you have that removed from /etc/default/grub, do a sudo update-grub and reboot
<lavinho> ok
<lavinho> thank's
<cgi> rory, I made both of them primary. Now need a mount point - and then mount it inside virtualbox?
<rory> cgi: yeah now you have two partitions you can mount either or both in virtualbox
<rory> cgi: possibly they have appeared in the file browser already
<lavinho> no works
<lavinho> :(
<jeremy31> lavinho: results now for > dmesg | grep -i elan | nc termbin.com 9999
<lavinho> https://termbin.com/oc95
<lavinho> :(
<jeremy31> lavinho can you update BIOS and disable IOMMU in BIOS after that?
<lavinho> no
<jeremy31> lavinho: Bug report about the same touchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1795292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1795292 in linux (Ubuntu) "ELAN469D touch pad not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lavinho> no works
<lavinho> :(
<jeremy31> lavinho: Bug report about the same touchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1795292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1795292 in linux (Ubuntu) "ELAN469D touch pad not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lavinho> ok
<lavinho> thank you
<jeremy31> lavinho: Stick around, I will edit my github fix and get you some commands
<lavinho> no understand
<jeremy31> lavinho: run the commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/99ec9f7ad963d2be620a5973f298760e in terminal and then reboot, if that doesn't work, you need to update your BIOS
<opilab> hey everyone, im having an issue in 18.04 where when i press the lock button my screen only goes black and the rest of the machine doesnt switch off, is this intended or is there a different way to achieve hibernation?
<Gerowen> Well the "lock" button is probably just locking the screen, the same as if you pressed Super+L.  You can go into the power settings and change the power button to "suspend" your PC if you want.
<Gerowen> opilab
<lavinho> how to update bios  ?
<lavinho> only linux
<opilab> Gerowen: thank you that's exactly what i'm looking for
<tomreyn> opilab: or just hold down Alt and press the pause icon
<opilab> tomreyn: ahhh that too, thanks as well
<Gerowen> lavinho: If your motherboard manufacturer supports it, download the BIOS file to a thumb drive and then use it from your BIOS to install the update.  At least as far as I've seen, most motherboard manufacturers who have an installer to flash the BIOS from within the OS only release such tools for Windows, so you'll need the actual BIOS file to install from within the BIOS of your PC.
<tomreyn> unfortunately lavinho left a minute after they asked their question
<OerHeks> bla bla check manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<jeremy31> lavinho will be back
<jeremy31> likely trying my fix without a BIOS update now
<lavinho> how to update bios on linux ?
<jeremy31> lavinho: If your motherboard manufacturer supports it, download the BIOS file to a thumb drive and then use it from your BIOS to install the update.  At least as far as I've seen, most motherboard manufacturers who have an installer to flash the BIOS from within the OS only release such tools for Windows, so you'll need the actual BIOS file to install from within the BIOS of your PC.
<OerHeks> check your manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<tomreyn> lavinho: also https://fwupd.org/ - and please don't leave within a minute of asking a question in the future.
<jeremy31> lavinho: what results for> mokutil --sb-state
<lavinho> but bios .exe
<lavinho> ?
<OerHeks> so, maybe not possible, or no need for linux, without proper hardware information only you can tell
<lavinho> ok
<lavinho> thank's
<lavinho> sorry
<tacomaster> I am trying to swap to linux and I have 2 computers but both are pretty different. The best cpu computer I have is a 6th gen i5 with 16GB of ram but no graphic card other than intel hd because it is a micro form factor. The other is a 2nd gen i5 but has a radeon hd 7950. I would think that the computer with the 7950 would do better for gaming but I am not sure about the driver support for it in linux. I remember back in the day r
<tacomaster> hoping it has got better
<tgm4883> tacomaster: I don't know a ton about AMD graphics, but a quick search seems to indicate that AMD card is supported with the open source AMD drivers that are included.  The AMD card is way better than your 6th gen i5 integrated graphics
<tacomaster> tgm4883: Awesome thank you so much!
<tgm4883> tacomaster: I'm just basing the support part off of this https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeon-7950-vega64&num=2
<tomreyn> tacomaster: i think both will work fine, both GPUs will work with open source drivers (intel + radeon) which should work out of the box.
<tacomaster> I think I am going to leave the 6th gen as my back up windows machine if something goes south and I need to do some research.
<tomreyn> according to the link tgm4883 posted, you could also use the AMD GPU with the newer 'amdgpu' (instead of the 'radeon') driver, which also enables vulkan support, enabling oyu to also play newer games.
<tacomaster> This is awesome. Thank you so much for all of your help!
<cgi> Mount /dev/sda1 /opt/ubuntu/ -> I can do this with /dev/sda2 /opt/windows as well - wihout problems. But when I add this in fstab : /dev/sda2    /opt/windows   ntfs    defaults    0    1 - I get in trouble.
<tomreyn> cgi: change the trailing "1" to "0". "2" might work as well.
<cgi> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KcyB2RpXqC/
<tomreyn> also explain what "get into trouble" looks like and which ubuntu version you are running
<cgi> tomreyn, same problem with trailing 0 on those two lines
<cgi> tomreyn, the error is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KcyB2RpXqC/
<tomreyn> cgi: well those partitions don't comtain the file systems your fstab claims they do
<cgi> tomreyn, that was the problem - I had it backward - fixed. Thanks!
<tomreyn> you can also use "sudo file -s /dev/sda1" to determine what you have there.
<cgi> tomreyn, can i make a user own those two drives? chown user:user /opt/ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> on ext4, yes, not so on ntfs.
<tomreyn> well, "own drives" is quite ambiguous. the question i answered is: can i make my user own the files and directories on these file systems
<tomreyn> cgi: see also "Non-superuser mounts" in mount(8)
<tomreyn> Also the "FILESYSTEM-INDEPENDENT MOUNT OPTIONS" 'user' and 'group' on the same man page.
<kubast2> Hey I tried cross-compiling a kernel today, and it worked so far. But gnome3 crashed and I had to reboot, now when I try to compile the kernel gcc no longer support options: "-mabi=aapcs-linux -mlittle-endian -mno-thumb-interwork -mfpu=vfp" required to compile c files inside of scripts/mod.
<kubast2> I have reinstalled gcc the toolchain and redownloaded the kernel source
<kubast2> what could be the issue?
<Anticom> Hey guys. I recently disabled the validation from secureboot using "mokutil --disable-validation" However now during upgrade to linux-headers-4.4.0-143-generic the update gets stuck with "sh /usr/sbin/update-secureboot-policy --enroll-key"
<Anticom> Any ideas what to do?
<jeremy31> Anticom: I normally disable Secure Boot
<Anticom> jeremy31: i thought running mokutil --disable-validation was sufficient
<jeremy31> Anticom: disable Secure Boot in UEFI settings, see if any problems occur
<plongshot> Is there any way to view the $PATH of something?
<plongshot> I want to check that node.js has the correct path.
<Anticom> plongshot: could you elaborate on your question please?
<Anticom> plongshot: whereis node.js
<Anticom> however PATH is something else
<plongshot> Anticom: Thanks.  It appears as though ther are multiple (space separated) paths. Is that normal?
<plongshot> $PATH of node.js
<Anticom> yep, because all of those are in PATH
<Anticom> just do echo $PATH to see the PATH of your system
<Anticom> it's a list of directories where ubuntu will look for stuff without giving it the explicit path
<Anticom> for example ls or cd is in PATH
<Anticom> that's why you don't have to type /usr/bin/ls everytime
<plongshot> Anticom: This extention I have installed in visual studio code has an issue where (sometimes) not all the reqd. packages are installed and it malfunctions. The author of the plugin recommends that the "$PATH" of node.js be checked.
<plongshot> Anticom: thx
<Anticom> and yes, it's normal for whereis will look for binaries, manuals, sources by default. If you're only looking for the binary use whereis -b node.js
<plongshot> :)
<Anticom> jeremy31: so did you mean disabling it in bios?
<bcn_1221> hi
<bcn_1221> has anyone managed to configure audio and bluetooth with Z8300 chipsets?
<espBerry> how can i do screenshot?
<klausfiend> hi there
<klausfiend> i think i've found a bug in the U16 installer
<OerHeks> hit the prt screen button, gnome screenshot should be installed standard
<klausfiend> specifically, the version of "linux-base" that gets installed is too old for the kernel version that gets installed, and the kernel package install fails because the 'linux-update-symlinks' command doesn't exist
<espBerry> there is no button of prt screen button . OerHeks
<espBerry> :(
<klausfiend> this is fairly recent, as i have an automated build job running weekly for U16 images and it started to fail over this past weekend
<klausfiend> has anyone else encountered this?
<OerHeks> any regular keyboard does, just start up gnome screenshot, and voila
<klausfiend> hrm, looks like i might be reporting this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1820366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1820366 in Ubuntu "network install of xenial 16.04 fails with linux-generic package error " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> klausfiend, yes, and i am looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-base/+bug/1766728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766728 in linux-base (Ubuntu Precise) "update linux-base on xenial and earlier" [Undecided,In progress]
<leftyfb> espBerry: open up the "screenshot" app?
<espBerry> screenshot app
<leftyfb> espBerry: yes
<leftyfb> espBerry: I'm not sure how much easier it could be
<klausfiend> OerHeks: yeah, it looks like the version of "linux-base" that gets installed is the older one that's missing the necessary script
<OerHeks> klausfiend, add yourself to that bugreports?
<espBerry> thanks leftyfb :)
<espBerry> i did it
<klausfiend> OerHeks: yep!
<bedouintravels> Is there a way to run apps as sudo in GUI? installed nautilus-admin but can only edit, not run as admin via right-click. Running 18.04
<klausfiend> OerHeks: given that it's a known issue i won't bother you fine IRC folks any further, thanks for confirming! i'll keep my eyes open for the fix. :-)
#ubuntu 2020-03-09
<Coraxyn> Morning
<Coraxyn> Linux noob.  Can someone help guide to upgrade kernel please
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Coraxyn
<ubottu> Coraxyn: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Coraxyn> *click*
<Coraxyn> E: Unable to locate package linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: What shows ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<Coraxyn> Rebooting.  Moment pleaswe
<Coraxyn> And thanks Bashing.  Been trying to get new system up for 3 days
<Coraxyn> brb
<Coraxyn> Bashing No LSB modules are available
<Coraxyn> Bashing Distribution ID: Ubuntu 19.10
<Coraxyn> Bashing Release 19.10
<Coraxyn> Codename: eoan
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: ^ "existing LTS releases, see
<Bashing-om>                 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Sorry bad paste :(
<Coraxyn> Mm?
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: ^ " existing LTS releases" --- 19.10 is not LTS. What is the issue you have in installing 19.10 ?
<Coraxyn> 19.10 work except for graphics
<Coraxyn> Running at 1024x768
<Coraxyn> And keep getting 'connection failed.  Activation of network connection failed' windows
<Coraxyn> Have RX5500 XT and 4k monitor
<Coraxyn> Bashing, browser works
<Coraxyn> Am on diferent machine here (iMac)
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display '. Let's know then what we are working with.
<Coraxyn> Um
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Like ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL back in terminal. Pass that link back here.
<Coraxyn> Maybe https://pastebin.com/f4iGXY47   ?
<Coraxyn> Never done this before
<Bashing-om> !who | Coraxyn All a process of learning
<ubottu> Coraxyn All a process of learning: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Bas<tab> to complete :D
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: OMG!
<Coraxyn> ;)
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: This: https://i.imgur.com/cuhaPST.jpg
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Yukkie - no wonder display issues as there is "*-display UNCLAIMED". *BUT* AMD drivers are now in the kernel. Is this a nice fresh install of 19.10 ?
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Yes, this 8th time tried to install.  Going on net and trying what is said usually ends up with total hang or text about recovering journal. Clean, then hang
<zippo^> I see that Ubuntu is improved, but i am wondering why cannot Ubuntu fix bugs first. If all bugs are fixed, than can Ubuntu available a newest version?
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Think am on kernel 4.3?   No AMD drivers
<|izzie> hi, i ran update and got a bunch of these: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list:3 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list:1
<|izzie> is that cause for concern?
<Coraxyn> zippo^: 3700X, 32GB, RX5500 XT
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Drivers for sure are in the kernel. Installing from a USB device ?
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Yes
<zippo^> what is this, Coraxyn ?
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Install goes ok, except for graphics
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Back to the foundation, did you verify the .iso and confirm the copy ?
<Coraxyn> zippo^: Machine am trying to bring up: https://i.imgur.com/cuhaPST.jpg
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: No idea what you mean
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Coraxyn
<ubottu> Coraxyn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<asdfgh> hello everybody, Jinja2 question: i know i can strip whitespaces with - ex. {%-    -%} but i have a lot of statements let {% set var1 = .... %} etc... is there a way to strip extra whitespaces automatically?
<asdfgh> without use the minus everywhere ?
<Coraxyn> ubbotu, cannoot see thumb drive in /media
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: No such file or directory
<Coraxyn> Thumb is plugged in
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Thumb is in
<Coraxyn> *facedesk*
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Let's say that the .iso file is in the Downloads/ directory, 'ls -al Downloads' to get the file name, then: ' md5sum Downloads/<whatever>.iso ' . compare that result to the posted md5sum where you got the .iso file from.
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: I do know that by now you are frustrated and worried - but we do this by the numbers as a path to getting you up and running :D
<Coraxyn> Cannot get to thumb drive
<Coraxyn> Oh poo.   brb
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: How did you make up the thumb drive ? the md5sum source will not reside on that USB drive - rather where you made the installer up from.
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: On this iMac (that always works;)
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: DLed image and flashed it to thumb
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: :( Is the machine that you are attempting to install ubuntu on also a MAC ?
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: sorry for frequent BRBs.  Picked something up in some jungle in Central America or Caribbean.  Every couple weeks get 24 hours of gallons of chocolatey goodness
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: No.  Trying to bring up brand new machine just had built
<Coraxyn> CDN 3K  :|
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: I got the crud here too ,, makes thinking a forced issue - attempting to quit smoking sure does not help the focus :P
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Tried to quit smoking as well.  But after killing several people police gave YT carton of ciggies :)
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Let do it like this. Boot the liveUSB on the CDN 3K, as soon as the bios screen clears depress the escape key -> language screen; esc key to accept the default -> boot menu; select " check disk for defects" .
 * |izzie wonders if all the folks quitting were ALSO awaiting rsponses to their questions.
<Coraxyn> k
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Umm, am in grub   0.0
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: This: https://www.flickr.com/photos/coraxyn/6846852593/in/album-72157604114781638/
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Yukkie - We do want a boot menu .. not grub. Maybe I have to verify my memory - shut down boot up a live environment, and come back to aid ?
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Never saw a leafhopper as a splash .. attempting to boot ubuntu 19.10 ?
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: This: https://www.flickr.com/photos/coraxyn/6227933052/in/album-72157604114781638/
<Coraxyn> Booting
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: During boot there i long pause with blankscreen, blinking cursor, then eventually boot
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Not a clue what you are actually booting .. verify in bios what you think is set to boot ?
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: In Ubuntu now
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Will check boot sequence later
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Getting all these 'connection failed' pop-ups
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: But Firefox works....
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Will check boot sequence
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Still think worth the effort to verify that installed - but graphics: what shows - lspci -k | grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - ?
<Coraxyn> Moment pleaswe
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Ubuntu screen with 4 dots, then LONG black screen, then login
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: 0b:00.0 VGA compatible controler: AMD ... device 7349 (rev c5)
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om:  Subsystem: Sapire .... device e421
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Then talks about audio
<Coraxyn> Oops, Saphire
<Coraxyn> Bashing-om: Do not try this at home: https://www.flickr.com/photos/coraxyn/5615909311/in/album-72157604114781638/
<Bashing-om> Coraxyn: Yukkie on me - I just do not have the AMD experience to know how to identify that card :(
<Coraxyn> Thank you for your help
<|izzie> hi, i ran update and got a bunch of these: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list:3 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list:1
<|izzie> is that cause for concern?
<Bashing-om> |izzie: Yup - need to remove the duplicate from /etc/apt/sources.list that is also in the .d - 3rd party direcxtory.
<|izzie> ah, Bashin-om, thanks.
<|izzie> ah, Bashing-om , thanks.
<Bashing-om> |izzie: :D - Let us know if you require further assistance,
 * Coraxyn walks around room with face dragging on carpet
<|izzie> i have paired my bluetooth headphones, but i cannot get it to stay connected
<|izzie> trying to install pulseaudio, but get:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<|izzie>  pulseaudio-module-bluetooth : Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4) but 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 is to be installed
<|izzie>                                Depends: pulseaudio (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4)
<|izzie> how do i fix that?
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: did you install packages with external ppa's on your system?
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: as we dont advice & support external ppa's we advice to purge your ppa's first, make apt clean again
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | |izzie
<ubottu> |izzie: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<|izzie> thanks, ubottu and lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: after ppa cleaning, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<sumagna> hey |izzie
<sumagna> why are trying to install pulseaudio
<sumagna> it is installed by default in ubuntu
<adlaistevenson> How can I determine what process is trying to connect to a port?
<adlaistevenson> It's on the same machine.
<|izzie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<|izzie>  pulseaudio-module-bluetooth : Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4) but 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 is to be installed
<|izzie>                                Depends: pulseaudio (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4)
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: plz dont repeat
<|izzie> i've beeen away, lotuspsychje ...there were no ppas
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: can you plz pastebin the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<|izzie> one sec
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/ZT1iwXEj
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: thats not the complete output? no more apt errors at the end?
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: no
<arunkumar413> Hi friends, my Ubuntu system is freezing on the launch of the first app
<arunkumar413> It happened first with Skype so i removed it. But it's happening again with the very first app I launch
<sumagna> hey |izzie isnt pulseaudio installed by default on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: sudo apt purge pulseaudio and sudo apt install pulseaudio and pastebin the whole output plz
<sumagna> hello lotus
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/yYxs5eup
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: sudo apt autoremove
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: zeros all across
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: wich ubuntu version is this?
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !info libpulse0 bionic
<ubottu> libpulse0 (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio client libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4 (bionic), package size 258 kB, installed size 999 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm, looks like the correct version
<lotuspsychje> but it wants to install 7.5
<|izzie> yeah
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: you real sure you dont have ppa's?
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: i went to software & updates and looked under other software
<lotuspsychje> check sources.list.d too
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: nada
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for checking
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: one sec.. let me check again.
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: nope, nada
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: sounds like bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1860622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1860622 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Dependency error installing pulseaudio-esound-compat" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> not sure why it still does it, when fix committed
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: how do i do the manual install?
<lotuspsychje> |izzie: i would not reccomend to, think this one is best to wait till updates came in
<|izzie> dayum
<lotuspsychje> another bug #1858164 aswell
<ubottu> bug 1858164 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "libpulse-dev needs a rebuild for libpulse0-1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 on bionic-updates" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858164
<|izzie> so, the fix is committed... how much longer should it be?
<|izzie> lotuspsychje: thanks for all your help
<lotuspsychje> not sure |izzie i will ask around for you today, talk to some devs
<|izzie> *beam* thankee
<OERIAS> bonjour
<OERIAS> it is the current version.
<OERIAS> lotuspsychje, when I copy files or load an app I can barely move the mouse cursor
<OERIAS> I have an issue with a notebook running ubuntu
<OERIAS> lotuspsychje, when I copy files or load an app I can barely move the mouse cursor
<lotuspsychje> dont do that plz OERIAS
<lotuspsychje> ask your question with all details, then patiently wait for volunteers that can help
<u0_a198> Hello!I use the he-media to install ubuntu but it didn't find the iso?Someone known?
<u0_a198> HD-media
<u0_a198> it only found the debian iso but the ubuntu iso
<u0_a198> how can i modify the file to recognize the ubuntu iso?
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I want to experiment with metasploit. ms requires postgresql. If I do 'systemctl status postgresql' it appears that a service called postgresql.service is installed and running. But I don't seem to have any client tooling. From the terminal, I get no completions from "postgres"
<bobdobbs> I feel like I'm getting mixed messages from my system. I can't tell if postgres is installed or not. The installation process for metasploit seems to think that postgresql isn't active on my system
<Croran> Some of my programs have no icon. How would I go about creating an icon for eg. jalv.gtk ?
<arunkumar413> Mu Ubuntu machine is freezing frequently
<arunkumar413> My*
<arunkumar413> Any idea on how the android auto restarts the ui after it hangs?
<ducasse> Croran: https://www.maketecheasier.com/create-desktop-file-linux/
<dtomato> bobdobbs: the postgresql command line tool is "psql"
<Sprinterfreak> Hi. I'm currently facing some issues on installing apt-listchanges on 18.04. My problem boils down to (I think) a version mismatch for dependency python3-debconf, wich in turn depends on debconf 1.5.66 but the only available debconf from archive is 1.5.66ubuntu1. dpkg fails to install.
<Sprinterfreak> Can someone verify that?
<lotuspsychje> Sprinterfreak: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<Sprinterfreak> No. fresh install
<lotuspsychje> Sprinterfreak: could you pastebin the output from the full apt errors of that please? volunteers can take a look at it
<Sprinterfreak> lotuspsychje: not that easy, all firewalled down here. But basicly a clean install just with mirror de.archive.ubuntu.com main restricted universe multiverse and similar security.ubuntu.com sources
<Sprinterfreak> Can't install apt python3-debconf. apt show python3-debconf shows clearly "Depends:  debconf (= 1.5.66), ..." wich does not match the only available debconf 1.5.66ubuntu1
<oerheks> did you run apt update && apt dist-upgrade properly?
<Sprinterfreak> oerheks: its a fresh install from netinstall cd. Firstboot
<oerheks> Sprinterfreak, so, run updates properly: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and reboot
<oerheks> then go do your thingy
<ailion> Hi
<EriC^> hello
<ailion> Which git/bzr branch is Ubuntu Arm64's debian-installer used in 18.04 LTS?
<Sprinterfreak> oerheks: yea. Done that. No luck. Nothing to install. But the key was that I had updates archive configured during install wich got disabled by cloud-init afterwards.
<Sprinterfreak> So dont check updates during install solves that
<ailion> on x84, I do "git clone -b applied/20101020ubuntu541 https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer", then "make build_cdrom_isolinux" in build directory.
<ailion> on arm64, however, "make build_cdrom_isolinux" returns immediately without compiling.
<aaardvark> I have a slave bind9 on ubuntu and all seems to work fine however the status shows: dumping master file: tmp-049JpU4wE3: open: permission denied - what am I missing here?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Coraxyn> Morning
<Coraxyn> Quick question.   Have driver for Intel Wifi: iwlwifi-3168-22.ucode downloaded.  How to install?
<pragmaticenigma> Coraxyn: Are you certain the card is not already detected by Ubuntu?
<oerheks> *if*  you have troubles, try the backported driver, not a download from intel > https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<oerheks> it is build officially from git
<Coraxyn> oerheks: Thanks :)
<ioria> Coraxyn, you know that's the firmware and not the driver (module), right ?
<Coraxyn> ioria.   This is day 3 of Linux, so no :)
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: Ubuntu 18.04 already has that firmware available
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: you don't need to do anything
<ioria> Coraxyn, cat /etc/issue
<Coraxyn> And only have net connection via this machine
<Coraxyn> Folks, had to upgrade to kernel 5.5.8 to get GPU to work.  It now does but have lost Wifi
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: kernel 5.5.8 is not supported here
<ioria> Coraxyn,  day 3 of Linux and you use a not supported kernel
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: what version of ubuntu are you running and what other kernels did you try?
<Coraxyn> Ubuntu 19.10 with kernel 5.5.8
<Coraxyn> Normal kernel did not support RX5500 XT GPU
<ioria> Coraxyn,  apt-cache policy  linux-firmware | nc termbin.com 9999
<Coraxyn> In 18.04 or 19.10
<leftyfb> I see TJ and Bashing-om were helping him yesterday
<ioria> oh, ok
<Coraxyn> Yes
<Coraxyn> Tried getting AMD driver installed couple times, but that failed, so went to later kernel.  Which works for GPU
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: your wifi stopped working because you installed an unsupported kernel and are now missing the modules/modules-extra packages that go along with kernels
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: what other kernel versions did you try?
<oerheks> leftyfb, ah, good spot
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: Kernel 3.4?   One that comes with 18.04 and 19.10
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: where did you get this new kernel?
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: Forget :|
<Coraxyn> Still have 18.04 and 19.10 iso's around
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: apt list |grep linux-image   # please pastebin the output of this
<HddenDjinn> it seems i can't print pdf's in okular...works in firefox, works in evince, works in libreoffice, so...?
<ioria> Coraxyn,  btw,  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3168-22.ucode   is provided by the linux-firmware package
<oerheks> today we got an firmwareupdate too
<leftyfb> ioria: yup, already been established :)
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: Long list.  Linux machine does not have connection to net.  5.58, lots of 5.3.0-x5.0.0'ss 4.15.0's
<leftyfb> oerheks: I got that update on the 1st of the month
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: what is the name of the 5.58 package?
<HddenDjinn> i'm not even sure what question to ask on that
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: Some Animal.  Would recognize name if see it
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: Please type out the exact name
<jeremy31> Ukuu?
<Coraxyn> Nope
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: Do not remember it :|
<jeremy31> Might have to download the linux-modules for the kernel from where you got the rest, possibly https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.5.8/
<oerheks> leftyfb, i am on bionic, still .. and regular updated
<oerheks> hmmm
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: I'm not asking you to remember it. I'm asking you to type out the name of the package with 5.5.8 in the name that got listed when you typed: apt list |grep linux-image
<Coraxyn> brb
<Coraxyn> Ah
<leftyfb> oerheks: oh right, sorry, I have proposed enabled
<leftyfb> jeremy31: this is what I'm working towards
<pragmaticenigma> HddenDjinn: I have the same issue and just ended up switching the default PDF viwer to evince
<Coraxyn> 5.5.8-050508-generic/now 5.5.8-050508.202003051633 amd64 [installed,local]
<HddenDjinn> pragmaticenigma, another issue i've found is i can't seem to get my fingerprint reader to do anything useful when plasma is my desktop...using xfce atm
<leftyfb> ok, you'll need to download this file https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.5.8/linux-modules-5.5.8-050508-generic_5.5.8-050508.202003051633_amd64.deb onto a usb drive or something, copy it to your computer running ubuntu and install it with: dpkg -i linux-modules-5.5.8-050508-generic_5.5.8-050508.202003051633_amd64.deb
<pragmaticenigma> HddenDjinn: I'm not familiar with Fingerprint readers
<HddenDjinn> pragmaticenigma, well, with lightdm and xfce, i can use the fingerprint reader to auth for sudo or unlock the desktop, but to login, i still enter password
<oerheks> HddenDjinn, check https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint and https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html if your device is supported
<oerheks> oh, it works..\
<HddenDjinn> oerheks, yeah, it works, but i'm not about configuring it for plasma or sddm on 18.04
<HddenDjinn> not sure about configuring it, though
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: Ok
<malwar3hun73r_> i'm setting a static ip through netplan and it works... initially
<malwar3hun73r_> after about 5 minutes something channges my IP - any idea what this could be?
<Ool> just one file in /etc/netplan ?
<Ool> with near the begining renderer: networkd  ?
<malwar3hun73r_> looking now....
<Ool> without dhcp yes of course
<malwar3hun73r_> yes and yes
<malwar3hun73r_> single file and networkd
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: Done. Reboot?
<Ool> malwar3hun73r_: perhaps if you paste your conf file, but it strange
<malwar3hun73r_> i can, but there's nothing to it
<oerheks> maybe an old lease in your router taking over? changing ip is not  a good thing
<Ool> if it's not dhcp but manual setting,
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: lots of iwlwifi messages on boot.  Very long pause
<malwar3hun73r_> https://pastebin.com/HMBMDuRW Ool
<Ool> addresses you need to put your netmask usually /24 not /32
<Ool> but for me nothing to do with your pb
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: No WiFi adapter found
<malwar3hun73r_> Ool, i want a single static IP
<banisterfiend> what's a command that doesn't do a heck of a lot (and is an actual program, not a built-in) that just returns true/false or something? I just need to write tests for a process runner, but can't come up with a nice command (currently using 'ls' but that's a bit noisy)
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: true and false
<Ool> malwar3hun73r_: yes but it's wrong like that, your machine need to have a gateway on the same nbetwork
<banisterfiend> leftyfb aren't they built-ins ? they seem to be built-ins for me
<Ool> your interface name is eth0, sure ?
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: what's wrong with them being "built-in"?
<banisterfiend> leftyfb cos i'm testing a process runner, so i'm actually exec()ing the program.. :/
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: they are both in /bin/
<Ool> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netmask
<pragmaticenigma> HddenDjinn: If I had to guess.. it sounds like a similar issue that prevents me from being able to setup vnc-server to show me the lock screen. I can only enable vnc after successful login. The recommended workaround has been to use lightdm instead.
<malwar3hun73r_> Ool, they are on same netblock
<malwar3hun73r_> and, yes, interface is eth0
<malwar3hun73r_> what's strange is that netplan apply works and sets everything correctly, but after some time something changes it to another IP
<oerheks> malwar3hun73r_, netplan is type sensitive, i see you pasted https://pastebin.com/HMBMDuRW with eth0 on line 7, should be on 6 too ..
<oerheks> or not ..
<malwar3hun73r_> so,i've noticed that /etc/network/interfaces is set to dhcp on eth0 - is something causing it to read that every 5-10 minutes?
<malwar3hun73r_> ok, not sure what's going on, but it looks like it's using netplan on boot then defaulting back to /etc/network/interfaces after 5 min or  so
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: I think it's due to missing the modules-extra package which isn't available for the mainline kernel.
<Ool> you have both netplan and ifupdown package ?
<Ool> for me you need to have just on of them
<Ool> and nothing without a # in /etc/network/interfaces
<Coraxyn> leftyfb: Ok, thank you for your help
<chainz> is there a page that lists all the security issues with running ubuntu 14.04LTS ?
<oerheks> chainz, there is only one
<oerheks> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<oerheks> End Of lLife
<chainz> understood
<chainz> i need to provide a business case
<chainz> eg, a list of specific vulnerabilities/problems with running ubuntu 14.04
<oerheks> all patches after 4-2019 are not applied
<takov751> Ha ryzen el kezded lehet
<takov751> pcx nem rossz
<pragmaticenigma> chainz: You can start with, it is no longer supported. There are no updates, the kernel is subject to any and all vulnerabilities released as CVEs since 2019 which presently amounts to 50 rated high-risk
<oerheks> lots of info .. https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> chainz: Also, the platform is only supported through Canonicals ESM program. For further assistance, you will have to have an agreement and receive support through the ESM prorgam.
<pragmaticenigma> chainz: which means further discussion here is offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> !english | takov751
<ubottu> takov751: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that is not true. ESM is free for ubuntu members for 14.04. I am receiving updates to 2 different 14.04 servers
<chainz> pragmaticenigma: we've already mentioned that to the product manager. they need specifics
<leftyfb> though, it is unsupported here
<takov751> ubottu: Sorry It was a typo. I started writing in the wrong channel.
<ubottu> takov751: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<takov751> damn
<oerheks> chathere is not actual list, you need to make it yourself with https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<oerheks> err chainz ^^
<chainz> they want to know what we are currently gaining by moving to say, ubuntu 18.04
<chainz> ok, so any CVE's since april of 2019
<leftyfb> chainz: support ;)
<leftyfb> chainz: are you the chains from EFnet?
<chainz> yep
<pragmaticenigma> chainz: They gain support, all the software provided to them through Ubuntu's software repos will be patched against known threats
<chainz> leftyfb: yes
<chainz> pragmaticenigma: this is all stuff i've already told them. i do think the list here is enough though from the link oerheks provided
<pragmaticenigma> chainz: To put it bluntly... do they really really want to be the next Equifax?
<chainz> pragmaticenigma: you're preaching to the choir. i need details. very specific details
<dtomato> pragmaticenigma: bah, they will just blame it on chainz! easy peasy
<chainz> guess i'm going to have to parse this list and see where/how it relates to the current environment
<chainz> dtomato: exactly
<j1elo> hi there
<j1elo> talking about old releases...
<j1elo> The repo ddebs.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates seems to be broken
<j1elo> apt-get says "Writing more data than expected (2785741 > 2785166)"
<pragmaticenigma> j1elo: 14.04 is not supported here... only 16.04, 18.04 and 19.10
<j1elo> The 2785166 comes from here: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/xenial-updates/Release but the actual Packages file seems to be a different size
<pragmaticenigma> unless I've got much releases mixed up
<j1elo> Sorry, talking about Xenial = 16.04
<j1elo> About the debug packages repository for 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> The repo is probably undergoing a sync... try it again a couple hours
<j1elo> Ok I'll try later
<j1elo> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> apologies for the mix up on releases j1elo ... I work better with numbers
<lotuspsychje> j1elo: you could ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known repo issues
<j1elo> Oh nice, didn't know about that channel
<JC_SoCal> With Ubuntu's netplan -- What is the programmatic (from the command line) way to set DHCP on/off and if off, a static IP address -- without editing the yaml file? I'm hoping there is one. I'd like to be able to set this from the command line instead of via file manipulation from a script.
<j1elo> I'll go there to ask because my colleage says it's been like that all weekend
<dtomato> JC_SoCal: good question? a set of templates that generates the netplan file? isn't it possible to set netplan to hand of configuration to other systems (network manager etc?)
<JC_SoCal> @dtomato I'm not sure I understand what you are saying
<dtomato> well, I'm assuming what you want to avoid is "sed"ing the netplan config to change the value you want?
<JC_SoCal> dtomato: indeed
<pragmaticenigma> Why not create two config files... and use a bash script to simply swap the files and trigger the netplan refresh?
<dtomato> same sort of idea, basically "re-generate" (from scratch or swapping files) your netplan configs
<deadbit> I'm thinking of migrating my XPS 13 to ubuntu and using Dell's flavor of linux-but I'm having trouble on deciding if i should just go base flavor of ubuntu. Would anyone recommend Dells flavor over Canonical? *Also if you're a gamer how does going with linux over windows work for xbox integration?
<JC_SoCal> thats definitely a possible solution, but it wouldn't prevent me from sedding -- the problem isn't switching just from dhcp to a specifc ip, it also updating the ip address as well
<eraserpencil> Hi there! I come with a problem on my display/wifi drivers. I have a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 installation at work, and with kernel 4.15.0-88,I have support for dual displays but building the wifi drivers locally gives me an unstable kernel for odd reasons (boot loop). With 4.15.18, building the wifi drivers locally works, however, i lose dual
<eraserpencil> screen-support. In fact, I have tried kernel versions 4.15.0-45 till 4.15.17 and all lack the dual screen support(not sure about the wifi drivers). I have no GPU, just the integrated graphics on an i7-9700, with the driver shown as LLVMPipe 6.0. Would anyone have any tips for me on how I could get dual-screen support?
<leftyfb> eraserpencil: why did you install 16.04 fresh as opposed to 18.04?
<eraserpencil> work requires 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> Then work should be providing you with support... don't you think?
<dtomato> just what I was going to say :D
<makr8100> I mean 16.04 is still supported this month...  next month not so much
<Ool> 16+5 = 21
<makr8100> I thought it was 4 years
<pragmaticenigma> makr8100: 16.04 is supported through next year
<makr8100> Well that's comforting at least, we have several dozen workstations plus 1 server still on 16.04, other server is 18.04
<makr8100> we have a few workstations on lubuntu 15 and that makes me sad
<Ool> 15 …
<Ool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<makr8100> hence, "that makes me sad"
<makr8100> Oh I forgot our crappy server still running 14.04 for a production database/web app
<makr8100> We're porting that web app elsewhere 1 module at a time tho, and when the web app is moved the db will be relocated
<oerheks> this is not the place for chit chat, lets go back to support please
<eraserpencil> haha well, its a small company, so support aint there, hence im coming here
<oerheks> no gpu ( card) .. so your motherboard has 2 videoports? can you describe it ?
<eraserpencil> yea, 1 HDMI and one VGA
<eraserpencil> which is how i connect to each monitor
<oerheks> any setting in the bios, that prevents one port?
<eraserpencil> i didnt check that, but dosent seem so cause with kernel version 4.15.0-88, i could have dual screen
<oerheks> some have igp - descrete graphics settings
<oerheks> oh oke, it worked before.
<eraserpencil> both screen works, its just having both screen mirrored
<eraserpencil> no option to unmirror them
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: Without knowing how you fixed the wifi, if this is all intel chipsets, it's likely the instructions followed for getting wifi didn't account for the graphics setup
<eraserpencil> should i share how i fixed the wifi too?
<pragmaticenigma> it wouldn't matter, as compiled applications/softwares are not supported here
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: Reverse the changes, and if your screens come back to normal operation, then you know it's whatever you did with the WiFi
<eraserpencil> well, actually, it wasnt the wifi. It really was the kernel. So I've beenplaying around different setup configs, in one of them I tested 4.15.18 without the wifi-drivers and dual screen didnt work
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: If you're not running the kernels available in the Ubuntu repos... you're not supportable here...
<zetheroo> how do you install nm-connection-editor in 18.04?
<eraserpencil> hmmm
<eraserpencil> I used Ukuu for the kernel install. I thought it was supported by Ubuntu.
<eraserpencil> where do I find the official kernel supports?
<ioria> zetheroo, network-manager-gnome
<dakar> i tried to install fr24feed, and since then whenever i have an rtl2862u device connected to usb, i cant boot
<dakar> if i unplug it, it boots fine
<dakar> so i tried to apt remove it, but still same stuff
<zetheroo> ioria: ok thanks
<ioria> ok
<oerheks> dakar, it is a snap, no? fr24feed https://snapcraft.io/fr24feed
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: We can keep going down this rabbit hole... or you can get your machine back to a stock state, and then come back for assistance on getting the wifi working. Ukuu is not a sanctioned application, it's not available in the Ubuntu software repos. There is no way to determine where it is finding kernels to install or if those kernels aren't intended for other purposes.
<oerheks> ukuu is paid now :-(
<oerheks> no support
<spicy_icecream> lol, what's "ukuu"?
<oerheks> reboot, hold shift, and take the normal kernel
<dakar> oerheks i used their apt repo, so idk. im not really sure what snap is.
<dakar> but i booted with the usb stuff unplugged, apt removed it already, but still same stuff
<oerheks> dakar, i gave the url..
<oerheks> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<dakar> i guess it's not a snap then, no
<Sven_vB> in Xenial, NetworkManager seems to have this annoying quirk to disable all Wifi as soon as I rfkill block one antenna. is there a way to make it accept different antennae having different rfkill block states?
<eraserpencil> that's actually my setup atm. I am running stock cause I favored dual screen over wifi support. I use a wifi dongle instead for now.
<dakar> oerheks that's the install script https://repo-feed.flightradar24.com/install_fr24_rpi.sh
<eraserpencil> stock as in straight after the installation from a usb drive
<oerheks> Sven_vB, interesting thought, rfkill one antenna, how do you do that?
<Sven_vB> oerheks, rfkill block 3
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: So you have effectively wasted people's time here with something that you were able to solve?
<Sven_vB> oerheks, rfkill devices #0, #2 and #7 are wifis, and I want to use only #7.
<Sven_vB> actually, any with id > 4
<Sven_vB> 0 and 2 aren't supported by wpa_supplicant, so I want them to not consume power
<eraserpencil> not really, I was asking for help to not having to use a dongle and have dual screen.
<dakar> and the server is headless so i cant see the boot process, and i can't find any log for failed boots or anything either
<Sven_vB> oerheks, sorry if the first example with 3 was confusing, I used a bogus number to just show syntax and didn't think about it.
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: No, I think you deliberately buried the lead to waste people's time. I consider your issue fixed, until you upgrade to 18.04 or newer, It is likely that your setup is simply not supported by the 4.x series kernels and you will need to live with the way it is until your overlords get with the program and decide to move to 18.04 at minimum. 16.04 has little more than a year left of support. Best to start migrating now.
<oerheks> dakar, that is beyond the scope of this channel, custom scripts.. examine it what happens? isee n o uninstall thingy there
<dakar> oerheks i manually apt removed it.
<oerheks> oh oh this is bad!!!! mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak    ---   grep -v flightradar24 /etc/apt/sources.list.bak > /etc/apt/sources.list || echo OK
<oerheks> you are on your own
<dakar> wow that is so bad
<dakar> throw me to the wolves because a script removed some apt repo..
<oerheks> or put the .bak back ;-)
<dakar> this clearly has nothing to do with it not booting now
<Sven_vB> dakar, that script is dangerous in a way that shows whoever wrote it doesn't care about data loss. I'd try to avoid using ANY software from thos folks.
<oerheks> good luck
<oerheks> we have trouble enough supporting our own repos.
<eraserpencil> that's a tad harsh to say i deliberately buried the lead. I had a problem, I presented the problem. I was hoping for a solution other than my work around. Having dongles for everyone is not entirely out of the question, just having a solution via a software fix would be better.
<ialsamak> hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu 18.04 to my laptop(msi ge62vr) but it keeps shutting down randomly during the install process, one time it actually finished installing but the it shuts down when I try to open it. When I try to open (try ubuntu from the usb) it atomically shuts down the same way . it shows a black screen with some text on it the
<ialsamak> the whole laptop shuts down completely. could anyone offer any help ?
<dakar> playing with the usb devices, it appears that the usbhub is what's causing the system not to boot
<dakar> Sven_vB i did not ask for any support with some repo.
<snake-venom> i am trying to instal  sudo apt install mariadb-server mariadb-client
<snake-venom>  but atter progress 87% nothing happens, you can see progress halt.. but system working fine, or i can run another command.. this 3rd time i am getting..
<dakar> i merely explained what i did last before this started happening
<Sven_vB> dakar, do you at least realize the bug could remove ALL your apt repos?
<eraserpencil> Yea, am planning for a migration to 20.04 sometime in October. you seem a bit edgy today. I think it's best I leave you be.
<Sven_vB> dakar, well, at least the ones in the main config
<dakar> Sven_vB yeah, thanks for the heads up
<Sven_vB> dakar, ok then
<dakar> can we get back to figuring out why a new usb hub prevents the system from booting?
<dakar> i restored the .bak file.
<Sven_vB> dakar, in my case it was because there was a mass storage adapter with an EFI system partition on the USB hub and the firmware had wrong boot order.
<Sven_vB> I'll see above whether I can find your original description :)
<ialsamak> is there anyone here who could help with installing ubuntu ?
<dakar> Sven_vB my description changed in the mean time. the issue is basically: if usb hub is connected to one of the usb ports - system wont boot. if it's not connected - it boots.
<dakar> i shall note that the problem exists with and without any devices connected to the hub
<Sven_vB> dakar, any reports in syslog or dmesg?
<dakar> nothing in dmesg.
<Sven_vB> disconnect the hub, watch syslog, connect it again, what messages are logged about the new USB device detection?
<dakar> how do you watch syslog again?
<Sven_vB> tail -F /var/log/syslog
<Sven_vB> you can hit enter a few times to make a gap :)
<Sven_vB> or tail -n 1 -F ??? then it only prints one old line
<dakar> Sven_vB https://0bin.net/paste/eXWB8-x4PmqXz5KA#5Nwl+VnR1TbSJCXl8Qlow30YxBraQJEOWvTTkYYvddD
<snake-venom> i am trying to instal  sudo apt install mariadb-server mariadb-client . its stuck all time from 87-90% , please suggestion
<Sven_vB> dakar, that looks pretty normal. what are the symptoms of the boot failure? does it boot into GRUB at least? (if it's a stock install you should configure GRUB and boot messages to be shown.)
<Sven_vB> (no idea how to do that in default though, because I use a custom GRUB)
<dakar> Sven_vB it's headless, idk wtf is going on
<Sven_vB> dakar, a headless system without a serial console?
<dakar> :(
<Sven_vB> dakar, I'd get a serial console. cheap USB uarts are supported nowadays.
<Sven_vB> connect two of them with RX/TX lines crossed and you're good to go
<Sven_vB> and GND-GND of course
<Sven_vB> having any kind of null modem always is a good idea, even with systems whose graphics card used to work just fine. used to. ;)
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic please Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> ok :)
<Sven_vB> dakar, you could try creating a live USB that has an SSH server on it, try and boot that. if it works we know it's a software problem with your install.
<Sven_vB> actually any other means to determine whether it comes online, should do as well.
<Sven_vB> however SSH might be useful to inspect the logs from the failed boot.
<Spitfire> Hullo - on Ubuntu 18 is there a way to make the touchpad acceleration profile "adaptive" rather than "flat"? I see the setting for a mouse or a trackball, but there doesn't seem to be the same for the touchpad.
<pragmaticenigma> !YY.MM | Spitfire
<ubottu> Spitfire: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Spitfire> 18.04
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ioria> Spitfire, gsettings range org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.mouse accel-profile
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<oerheks> gnome tweak has more settings for mouse and touchpad
<Spitfire> ioria, that's for the mouse not the touchpad.
<Spitfire> oerheks, I'll have a look.
<ioria> Spitfire, but it should work , afair
<lotuspsychje> Spitfire: you can take a look yourself the gsettings with dconf-tools too
<lotuspsychje> Spitfire: there's a handy search function in dconf-editor
<Spitfire> Yeah I've looked with dconf-tools already
<pragmaticenigma> Spitfire: The touchpad is considered a mouse when it comes to pointer acceleration
<Spitfire> There is no "accel-profile" setting, which is weird?
<ioria> Spitfire, where ?
<Spitfire> pragmaticenigma, doesn't appear to be, I've set the mouse accel-profile to adaptive and it's still not accelerating.
<ioria> Spitfire, then use 'org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.touchpad speed'
<ioria> Spitfire, but the range is numeric
<pragmaticenigma> Spitfire: I personally have never heard of acceleration profiles for touch pad... just checked on a windows based machine... there is no acceleration setting, only touch sensitivity
<Spitfire> pragmaticenigma, yup but windows has an adaptive profile by default - the sensitivity setting adjusts the speed, but it's always adaptive not flat.
<Spitfire> ioria, aaaha, okay so that's helpful thank you! :D Turns up if the speed is set between 0 and -1, it's flat, 0 to +1 and it's adaptive. Really bizarre that it's a different setting than the mouse and the trackball, but hey it works xD
<Spitfire> Thanks all
<ioria> Spitfire,  yes, the ramge is -1 to 1    inactive  to fast
<theborger> is bcm5709 not a module in 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> theborger: modules should load at your boot, does it not for your broadcom?
<theborger> lotuspsychje: it sees the 2 devices during install but neither will get an ip address
<lotuspsychje> theborger: can you check if the drivers have loaded? sudo lshw -C network
<theborger> lotuspsychje: the install just completed let me reboot
<theborger> lotuspsychje: it shows them both as disabled
<lotuspsychje> theborger: no driver=... at bottom?
<theborger> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/sYmqQG4x
<lotuspsychje> theborger: can you check software & updates/additional drivers tab please
<ioria> theborger, dmesg | grep eno  or dmesg | grep bnx
<theborger> lotuspsychje: this is 18.04 server i dont have a GUI
<lotuspsychje> oh ok, follow ioria's lead then
<theborger> ioria: https://pastebin.com/erzsX1CA
<theborger> ioria: any idea what i need to do?
<ioria> theborger, have you configured the interfaces ?
<theborger> ioria: during install it shows the 2 interfaces but neither can get an ipaddress
<ioria> theborger,  is that a fresh install or what ?
<theborger> yep fresh just finished it
<ioria> theborger,  ls /etc/netplan
<theborger> 50-cloud-init.yaml
<ioria> theborger,  cat /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml | nc termbin.com 9999
<theborger> https://termbin.com/ke6u
<ioria> theborger,  are you sure you have a enp3s0 interface ?
<theborger> ioria: yes that is the seperate network card i installed
<ioria> what ?
<theborger> its an intel network card
<ioria> theborger,  i see eno1 and eno 2
<ioria> ah, ok
<theborger> the first 2 are broadcom nics. those are the ones i cant get working
<ioria> theborger, because, they are not configured
<theborger> during install they showup but are unabled to get an ipaddress
<theborger> ioria: ok i'll write them to .yaml fine
<theborger> but ithink there is something else wrong
<ioria> theborger, you can see there are no eno* interfaces in your 50-cloud-init.yaml
<theborger> ioria: why during install would they not be able to get an ip?
<ioria> theborger, i cannot know atm
<theborger> ioria: ok i'm doing the .yaml file now
<ioria> theborger, don't use tabulations
<rick6860> Can someone assist with wine install?
<rick6860> anyone want to assist a noobie with wine install issues?
<jink> !ask | rick6860
<ubottu> rick6860: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jink> !patience | rick6860
<ubottu> rick6860: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<rick6860> sorry. Obviously I don't know protocol.
<rick6860> I have installed wine and ubuntu tells me I have version 3.0. Nothing shows in any menu and I cannot get wine to show via a right click on exe file.
<sarnold> are yoou sure the filemanager you're using is supposed to have a wine thingy on right-click?
<sarnold> I don't know wine well, does it have an interface that you run apart from running applications?
<lordcirth> I have seen such a thing, but it might be an extra package
<ioria> neither do i; try from terminal    wine /path/to/ .exe   rick6860
<lordcirth> rick6860, try asking on ##winehq ?
<rick6860> There is no icon for wine. It creates a vitrual C drive which I cannot locate either.
<geirha> ~/.wine/drive_c/
<rick6860> ioria, I tried from terminal but need to move the exe file to the virtual C drive which I cannot locate.
<ioria> rick6860, it's an hidden folder ^ geirha
<lordcirth> rick6860, Ctrl-H will toggle showing hidden directories in many file managers
<rick6860> lordcirth, thanks
<rick6860> ioria, I was able to use wine on another desktop but that was three years ago. I jsut can't figure it out now.
<ioria> rick6860, meaning you sorted it out or not ? :þ
<rick6860> lordcirth, Is there a way to search for a folder on the whole computer?
<sarnold> sudo find / -type d -iname '*pattern*'   or something similar
<lordcirth> rick6860, yes, but it should be at ~/.wine/drive_c/ as mentioned
<rick6860> ioria, I was using the windows program on another machine. it worked then. But can't get it to on my home machine.
<rick6860> lordcirth, I need to move the exe file to that address.
<lordcirth> rick6860, so you can do that in the file manager, or you can open a terminal and  "cp ~/Downloads/myexe.exe ~/.wine/drive_c".
<lordcirth> (copy being safer than move)
<lordcirth> Actually, if you have never run wine since installing it, that directory might not exist yet
<rick6860> lordcirth, I would like to do it in file manager, but cannot locate the folder.I really want to be able to use linux, but certainly not like windows 7.
<lordcirth> running 'winecfg' should create it
<zutat> maybe he had installed more than just the base package on another system
<lordcirth> rick6860, you pressed Ctrl-H and saw other hidden files appear?
<rick6860> lordcirth, I pressed CRTL-H but no files showed up.
<lordcirth> rick6860, if you were in your home directory at the time, there should be some. Perhaps that shortcut doesn't work on Gnome, but I think it does
<rick6860> lordcirth, I was not in home. Now it works!
<lordcirth> Well, that would do it
<rick6860> lordcirth, ooh, and there is drive_C. Awesome!
<rick6860> lordcirth, I should be able to right click exe and be prompted to open with wine. That doesn't work.
<lordcirth> rick6860, you might want to ask on ##winehq about that
<rick6860> lordcirth, OK. will do. Thanks for the help.
<lordcirth> You are welcome!
<ioria> oh, a gui bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine-development/+bug/1576326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576326 in wine-development (Ubuntu) "Xdg .desktop, .directory and mimetype files missing in the package" [High,Confirmed]
<gst568923> Hi guys, I wrote this command, I would like to know syntactically correct? the command works but I have to fix the quoting to recognize the special characters as input
<gst568923> `xfce4-terminal --maximize --hold -x bash -c 'read -p "Enter the word to search: " -e INPUT; pdfgrep -r -e "$INPUT" .'`
<gst568923> xfce4-terminal --maximize --hold -x bash -c 'read -p "Enter the word to search: " -e INPUT; pdfgrep -r -e "$INPUT" .'
<wozy> guys whats the best utility program/app for ubuntu to connect to a windows 2016 server via demote desktop ?
<wozy> im using Remmnina, but this crap keeps losing connection
<wozy> and i have to manually restart the connection by entering the info because the thing won't just save the profile
<wozy> any help?
<Guest_22> hi
<Guest_22> Is it ok to ask for help with a issue with ubuntu 19.10 here?
<oerheks> sure, ask, wait and see
<Bashing-om> Guest_22: Yup - all ya got to do is ask, and see what response you get :D
<[twisti]> im on lts 16 and trying to configured my docker service. i am looking at https://success.docker.com/article/how-do-i-set-the-docker-daemon-options but "systemctl edit docker.service" seems to just open a new file, i dont think thats supposed to happen
<Guest_22> Ubuntu seems to have some trouble staying connected to bluetooth earbuds that can function both as high fidelity headphones and also as microphone + low fidelity sound devices, it successfully connects but seconds later disconnects from them, any idea how to work around this issue? I tried manually changing the config to "dual" and "bedr" but It
<Guest_22> didn't fix it
<c|oneman> bluetooth headphones shouldn't be expected to work on fullsize computers
<oerheks> no idea, maybe to far away from the receiver/transmitter?
<oerheks> c|oneman, that is weird, works fine here, so not really helpfull
<[twisti]> my headphones have worked on every desktop computer ive tried using them on, why wouldnt they work ?
<c|oneman> I recommed dongle that uses a hardware based bluetooth stack and exposes a USB audio interface to computer
<c|oneman> no more os-level "pairing"
<oerheks> Guest_22, ignore c|oneman
<Guest_22> ok
<jeremy31> Guest_22: trying to use bluetooth and wifi at the same time?
<oerheks> Guest_22, for bionic some have benefit benefit with the bluez ppa with a newer version.. https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez
<oerheks> - benefit
<Guest_22> jeremy31 I think I was using wifi while trying to use bluetooth yea, I will try with the wifi off
<Guest_22> oerheks I will update the software with that ppa as well, thank you
<jeremy31> Guest_22: it might not be an issue with bluez but it might be wifi interference or USB power management
<oerheks> is there any option for bluetooth or usb power managment in TLP??
<jeremy31> oerheks: In TLP I think there is a bluetooth setting
<oerheks> worth checking if Guest_22 is using a laptop with TLP installed
<Guest_22> Unless it comes out of the box with ubuntu minimal then I don't have it installed
<oerheks> ok
<Guest_22> nop I dont think I have it, typed tlp on the terminal and its says not found
<oerheks> sudo tlp-stat -c
<Guest_22> command not found
<Guest_22> btw that ppa I think is down or something
<oerheks> only for bionic 18.04 and cosmic ( EOL)
<jeremy31> Guest_22: post URL from terminal for>  modinfo -p btusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest_22> https://termbin.com/o0j0
<jeremy31> Guest_22: in terminal>  echo "options btusb enable_autosuspend=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/btusb.conf
<jeremy31> Guest_22: then reboot
<Guest_22> ok I'll reboot now
<poro> bluetooth guy here
<poro> that didn't fix it
<poro> how do I reverse it?
<oerheks> echo "options btusb enable_autosuspend=Y" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/btusb.conf
<poro> thx
<jeremy31> poro: post URL from terminal for> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> your first command was echo "options btusb enable_autosuspend=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/btusb.conf
<jeremy31> poro: to reverse> sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/btusb.conf
<poro> https://termbin.com/o2a2
<jeremy31> poro: what about URL for> hciconfig -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<poro> https://termbin.com/0mzl
<poro> the bluetooth that I'm using is the integrated with the laptop btw, no dongle
<jeremy31> poro: yes, URL for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<poro> https://termbin.com/zvi5
<jeremy31> poro: in terminal, reboot after>  echo "options iwlwifi bt_coex_active=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/bt-iwlwifi.conf
<poro> rebooting
<poro> that didnt fix it
<jeremy31> poro: is it kernel 5.3.0-40?
<poro> Kernel: Linux 5.3.0-40-generic
<poro> yea
<jeremy31> poro: try booting into an older kernel.  There are some issue with that kernel and iwlwifi that might cause other issues
<poro> Tried with 5.18 but it didnt work, I dont wanna install older kernels so I will wait for an update to fix it, thanks for the help anyway
<imi> hi, is there a way to automatically execute certain commands in the x session after login? like ~/.xinitrc (which afaik doesn't work under ubuntu)
<jeremy31> poro: With that wifi/bt combo I would have expected it to show up in the lsusb results but it didn't
<poro> hmm maybe my bluetooth was off at the time I did the cmd, this is the first time with bluetooth off and the second time with it on
<poro> https://pastebin.com/GmVsQbLf
<poro> but idk if that helps at all
<poro> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 8087:0025 Intel Corp.
<sarnold> looks promising https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/8087:0025
<jeremy31> That should work in 5.3 as that ID is in the source code for btusb unless wifi AP's are causing interference
<Epx998> I am doing a install of 18.04.4 and manually setting a static network, Subnet wont take 192.168.1.0/22 complaining about a host bits, it accepts a /24, but this network is a /22 and not a /24.  Is this expected behavior?
<sarnold> Epx998: what host IP did you give it?
<ecov> what does "omplaining about a host bits" mean
<Epx998> 192.168.3.120
<ecov> well there you go
<ecov> different subnet
<sarnold> https://www.adminsub.net/ipv4-subnet-calculator/192.168.1.0/22
<sarnold> this handy calculator says that address is within the cidr
<Epx998> ah yeah - i used a calc but muscle memory that dang 1, thanks ;D
<sarnold> oh now I get it. sheesh. :)
#ubuntu 2020-03-10
<Croran> ducasse: Thanks, it worked!
<ericderace> if one has a USB attached wireless card (atheros) and wants to pass it through to a guest VM (using QEMU/KVM), when the host is Ubuntu Desktop 19.10 - how do I prevent the host OS from loading up the card in network-manager?
<bindi> blacklist the module
<ericderace> right. to find the module associated with it, what do I do? watch the output of dmesg?
<ericderace> [89376.674720] ath9k_htc 3-2:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.4
<ericderace> I assume here ath9k_htc would be the module name?
<bindi> probably
<bindi> look for other ath9k as well
<bindi> try 'lsmod'
<ericderace> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9vQ6FFjf8r/
<ericderace> there are 4 in there. my other card is intel, I believe it uses iwlwifi. I assume that I'd be safe blacklisting all ath* modules
<bindi> probably :P
<bindi> i've only ever tried with a nvidia gpu, no first hand experience with others
<ericderace> I'd like to try that as well, pass it to the guest. did you do that on a laptop ?
<bindi> no, a workstation pc
<ericderace> ok. did it work for you?
<bindi> each proxmox update broke it and i got rid of it :p
<FurretUber> When using the Chromium snap, how do I add policies? I want to block the dinosaur game
<sarnold> FurretUber: is there sometnig in ~/snap/ that has eg chromium user data, similar to the pre-snap ~/.config/chromium?
<FurretUber> Yes, but I think it was located in /etc/chromium-browser/policies/managed before
<sarnold> ahh
<FurretUber> I tried creating the directory in /snap/chromium/current but it failed, as expected. There is no way to add system-wide policies using the Chromium snap? The dinosaurs will be running everywhere
<sarnold> run little dinos run!
<sarnold> FurretUber: could you report a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?field.tag=snap ?
<sarnold> (I got that link from https://snapcraft.io/chromium )
<FurretUber> Well, here is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1866732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866732 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Unable to add policies on Chromium snap" [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> FurretUber: beautiful, thanks :)
<imi> hi. why update-manager says there's nothing to update when apt list --upgradable says otherwise?
<bigfluff> I'm a longtime Ubuntu user thinking of switching to KDE desktop.  What is the general consensus when it comes to doing this?  Should I do a fresh-install with Kubuntu, or is it best to do a KDE install over Gnome on Ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> bigfluff: My opinion: Full fresh install. Having multiple DEs installed can cause some havok
<bigfluff> That's about the train of thought that I was on.  Somehow I view Kubuntu as a distant relative to Ubuntu.  How well-connected are the projects?
<SlidingHorn> Same underlying distro...different DEs and a couple differen application choices. Kubuntu is still an official release under the Ubuntu umbrella
<imi> I'm a gnome-ubuntu user, and I happen to use several kde apps, like kolourpaint
<zerix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<spicy_icecream> is it a South African thing, to not know how to spell flavours or?
<WaV> In American English it is spelled flavor, so there's that.
<spicy_icecream> I see, Canonical are South African though aye?
<aqiank> Hi guys, how to let two servers from different network talk to each other? I set up a router on both networks and added routing for both servers that has the router as the gateway but they still can't ping each other. I also set net.ipv4.ip_forward to 1 on the router. What am I missing?
<lotuspsychje> aqiank: sounds like a ##networking question?
<lotuspsychje> spicy_icecream: try #ubuntu-discuss please
<aqiank> lotuspsychje: thanks! i'll head there then.
<spicy_icecream> cheers, see you there aqiank
<DynV> Is there a Windows PeerBlock equivalent (for ubuntu) ? It's a program that block anti-P2P, spyware, advertising & government.
<DynV> It will even block you if you try to access such websites, which you can disable it and after you're done browsing it, you can re-enable.
<lotuspsychje> DynV: i think you can benefit firefox addons
<lotuspsychje> DynV: or a privacy browser like ephemeral browser for example
<Katnip> or brave
<lotuspsychje> DynV: ^
<sumagna> hello
<sublim20> *taps mic* is this thing on?  (checking if i can post in here please ignore)
<ducasse> DynV: check dansguardian and/or pihole
<ducasse> sublim20: please don't do that in here
<DynV> are these easy to disable & enable?
<DynV> ducasse: ^
<ducasse> DynV: i've never tried dansguardian, so i can't say. for pihole you would set another dns server to bypass pihole
<ducasse> DynV: i *think* dansguardian works as a proxy, so you'd just switch your browser settings to turn it off
<ducasse> DynV: there is #dansguardian and #pihole, but the first seems really empty. you can try #pihole and ask there to find out if it would suit you
<snake-venom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RZh5zFHwQD/
<snake-venom> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<snake-venom> how to solve this.,
<snake-venom> autoremove and autoclean i already did ,, but seems not going to fix this issue..
<snake-venom> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<snake-venom> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<snake-venom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X6KgCfb97q/
<snake-venom> E: The package mariadb-server-10.1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<AppAraat[m]> hi, what should I do with this? https://paste.debian.net/1134255/
<AppAraat[m]> is this an error on Ubuntu's repos end?
<doug16k> AppAraat[m], try the main server. those local mirrors can be trouble
<AppAraat[m]> how do I specify that at runtime?
<AppAraat[m]> or rather, is there a flag I can pass on to apt?
<doug16k> it is specified in /etc/apt/sources.list
<snake-venom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bKPmFTng4V/
<snake-venom> You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.
<snake-venom> i already tried but seems not helping to solve this issue..
<doug16k> AppAraat[m], if you drop the "nl." prefix from the urls in there that begin with "nl." it should work
<doug16k> the hostname part of the url I mean
<AppAraat[m]> yep that worked, thanks!
<juanonymous> would chgrp -R 7777 /home/var/www/html/Downloads permit none sudoers to write and edit Downloads folder?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | juanonymous start here
<ubottu> juanonymous start here: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<EriC^^> juanonymous: no
<EriC^^> juanonymous: you're confusing chgrp with chmod, chgrp is change group, chmod is for permissions
<EriC^^> juanonymous: if you want it world readable writable, you want chmod 777 /var/www/html/Downloads
<juanonymous> thanks EriC^^, thanks lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> no problem
<ns5> In Linux, when I untar a tarball created in FreeBSD, all dir modification times changed, how to preserve dir modification times?
<lotuspsychje> ns5: this is ubuntu support here
<lotuspsychje> ns5: maybe you are looking for ##linux ?
<ducasse> ns5: freebsd uses bsd tar, linux uses gnu tar - try ##linux as lotus suggested
<ns5> thanks!  I should try gnu tar in FreeBSD
<ns5> btw, by Linux I mean ubuntu
<ns5> gtar solved the problem perfectly, thanks
<snake-venom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wXzPb4V3hv/ can someone help me to solve this ?
<lotuspsychje> snake-venom: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<snake-venom> no , lotuspsychje
<snake-venom> but yes i changed US server to Main server in Mirror list..
<lotuspsychje> !info mariadb-server bionic
<ubottu> mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 65 kB
<EriC^^> snake-venom: what does "sudo apt-get -f install" give?
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5k5qG7rhP6/
<lotuspsychje> snake-venom: system up to date?
<snake-venom> yes,,
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try sudo apt-get remove mariadb-server      for now
<EriC^^> just to get the system stable again with apt-get - f install, then go from there and see any error
<mave_> E: The repository 'http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic Release' no longer has a Release file.
<mave_> is this because mirror are syncing?
<lotuspsychje> mave_: can you pastebin the whole apt output please?
<lotuspsychje> mave_: sudo apt update
<mave_> that's what i did
<snake-venom> EriC^^, "sudo apt-get -f install
<snake-venom> "  no any error..
<mave_> i'll give you an output, but it's not gonna give you anymore info lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, type "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<mave_> lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wdP8H76cfk/
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wRRNv76Xvd/
<lotuspsychje> mave_: its a routine check, dont worry about it, can you please join at #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues?
<mave_> ah ok
<mave_> i was just wondering if it was because of mirror syncing
<mave_> and thanks for the tip
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, run a quick "sudo apt-get update" to make sure the cache is up to date
<lotuspsychje> mave_: lets find out at that channel
<EriC^^> snake-venom: then run "sudo apt-get install mariadb-server"
<snake-venom> EriC^^, Reading package lists... Done
<snake-venom>  - sudo apt-get updat
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TF5JcbTCt3/  -- sudo apt-get install mariadb-server
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try sudo apt-get install mariadb-server-10.1
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try "sudo apt-get -f install mariadb-server-10.1 mariadb-server"
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Sh39ZfZZd/ -- sudo apt-get -f install mariadb-server-10.1 mariadb-server
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QWVtXNdjdH/  - sudo apt-get install mariadb-server-10.1
<snake-venom> same issue :(
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, type "sudo apt-get remove mariadb-server"
<EriC^^> then "apt-cache show mariadb-server mariadb-server-10.1"
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ftrPjbT66/ -- sudo apt-get remove mariadb-server
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vJZ3dtdV2s/ --  apt-cache show mariadb-server mariadb-server-10.1
<oerheks> 2 not fully installed or removed. .. apt install -f
<EriC^^> which ones?
<EriC^^> oh ok saw it
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<EriC^^> snake-venom: also 'dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<snake-venom> dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc --  its just showing " > " in terminal and nothing more
<snake-venom> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> snake-venom: dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<snake-venom> EriC^^,  -  ' dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc ' --  its just showing " > " in terminal and nothing more
<EriC^^> snake-venom: add the " at the end
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kkv58V4MFB/ --  dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<snake-venom> EriC^^, may the issue because as i can see two packages installed - mysql and mariadb..
<snake-venom> right ?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | mave_
<ubottu> mave_: Glad you made it! :-)
<mave_> problem solved :>
<mave_> thanks for pointing me to the channel
<lotuspsychje> welcome mave_
<snake-venom> lotuspsychje, i think EriC^^ has been moved to another work or priority .. i hope you solve this issue with me.. as i am trying to install and start my lamp desktop since last 3 days.. but same issue..
<EriC^^> snake-venom: im back
<snake-venom> :) thanks man .
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try to remove mysql-server-5.7  i think
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.7  mariadb-server-10.1
<snake-venom> will it work "sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-*
<snake-venom> "
<snake-venom> ?
<EriC^^> yes
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5qZKM78qGs/
<EriC^^> snake-venom: what about "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.7"
<EriC^^> any luck with that?
<snake-venom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nT6X9CQsp2/ -  "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.7 " -
<lotuspsychje> snake-venom: lsb_release -a && uname -a plz?
<snake-venom> lotuspsychje,  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SQrStYm75j/ -
<lotuspsychje> snake-venom: ok, looking good
<snake-venom> now ? EriC^^ lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, so what's the output of            dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<juanonymous> how do i fix if i get an error 'package require tls' running ubuntu 18.04 xenial
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/PX3dQMdkQR/ - dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try maybe 'sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.7 mysql-utilities"
<EriC^^> basically you want dpkg in a clean state
<kristian_> I have a logitech gamin keyboard with extra keys, is it possible to map these to shortcuts on ubuntu? currently they seem to be mapped to the numbers 6-0
<snake-venom> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/nbWyFDJ63v/ - sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.7 mysql-utilities - EriC^^
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, let's try to remove mariadb completely, then install the individual dependencies
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try 'sudo dpkg -R --force-all mariadb-server-10.1'
<ducasse> kristian_: try 'xev -event keyboard' to see what they report
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^ snake-venom i wonder if its related to bug #1683229
<ubottu> bug 1683229 in mariadb-10.1 (Ubuntu) "package mariadb-server-10.1 failed to install since mysql-server-5.7 isn't purged" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683229
<EriC^^> nice find lotuspsychje
<kristian_> ducasse, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bdZ87GGjW8/ the first is the numpad 6 and the other is my macro key which seems mapped to 6
<snake-venom> lotuspsychje, nice , Any way to solve this ? or not ?
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try the dpkg command for mariadb
<ducasse> kristian_: those two are for the same key - keypress and keyrelease
<EriC^^> also, try 'sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.7  mysql-utilities'
<kristian_> ducasse, oh - here we go again then: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y7GPkXV8nW/
<ducasse> kristian_: seems to be the same keysym as the alphanumeric 6, not sure you can distinguish between them
<EriC^^> yeah it seems mapped 'internally'
<EriC^^> maybe you can download some software for the keyboard that remaps it?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<snake-venom> EriC^^, means , i need to follow all steps https://mariadb.com/kb/en/installing-mariadb-deb-files/ of this article ?
<EriC^^> snake-venom: no you should be able to use the default ubuntu mariadb
<EriC^^> try to run those commands as we're pretty near to getting a solution
<EriC^^> also, try 'sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.7  mysql-utilities'
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try 'sudo dpkg -R --force-all mariadb-server-10.1'
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/yFTVWh4wwT/  -  sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.7  mysql-utilities
<snake-venom> EriC^^, dpkg: error: need an action option - ''sudo dpkg -R --force-all mariadb-server-10.1'
<oerheks> line 13; remove  'mariadb.list.old_1'
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, so how does the dpkg -l list look now
<snake-venom> oerheks, removed mariadb.list.old_1
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, so what's the output of            dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/pPN4zcVdbt/ -  dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<EriC^^> snake-venom: what does "dpkg -P --force-all mysql-server-5.7" do?
<EriC^^> *sudo dpkg...
<snake-venom> it is  ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤ Configuring mysql-server-5.7 ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
<snake-venom> it is  Configuring mysql-server-5.7
<EriC^^> hmm
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kTyGX7xMJG/
<EriC^^> snake-venom: that looks good
<EriC^^> snake-venom: how's the dpkg now
<EriC^^> snake-venom: dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jcs8j97rHz/
<EriC^^> ok great, it's gone from there
<EriC^^> now for the rest, "sudo dpkg -P --force-all mysql-common"
<EriC^^> sudo dpkg -P --force-all mysql-utilities
<snake-venom> Purging configuration files for mysql-common (5.8+1.0.4) ... and Purging configuration files for mysql-utilities (1.6.4-1) ...
<snake-venom> EriC^^, ^
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vhbBGQPHdS/ $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<kristian_> ducasse, EriC^^ thank you both
<ducasse> kristian_: there's probably windows software to remap the keys
<snake-venom> EriC^^, are you around ?
<EriC^^> back snake-venom
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall mariadb-common"
<EriC^^> !info mariadb-common
<ubottu> mariadb-common (source: mariadb-10.3): MariaDB common metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.3.22-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 (eoan), package size 15 kB, installed size 74 kB
<EriC^^> !info mariadb-common bionic
<ubottu> mariadb-common (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB common metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 15 kB, installed size 73 kB
<Haxxa> Is it possible to revert to debian from ubuntu by change sources and messing around?
<ducasse> Haxxa: no
<Haxxa> y
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/485WDJNrT6/ - sudo apt-get install --reinstall mariadb-common
<Haxxa> what would prevent this basically uninstall everything exclusive of bash, systemd, grub etc. and change sources to debian and start reinstalling packages
<EriC^^> snake-venom: let's try to purge mariadb as well completely, get dpkg into a known good state, then proceed
<EriC^^> snake-venom: sudo dpkg -P --force-all mariadb-common
<EriC^^> snake-venom: sudo dpkg -P --force-all mariadb-client-10.1
<EriC^^> snake-venom: sudo dpkg -P --force-all mariadb-server-10.1
<EriC^^> snake-venom: run those, then paste the output of    dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"
<ducasse> Haxxa: you're welcome to try, but it's entirely unsupported so we're not getting involved
<snake-venom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d9TRCmvzv8/ -- EriC^^
<EriC^^> that looks a lot better snake-venom
<EriC^^> snake-venom: try now 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<EriC^^> it should complete the triggers for the remaining packages, paste outout of dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc"    to confirm all is good
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RWW7ctXdpx/
<EriC^^> nice snake-venom
<snake-venom> may i know which packages "dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc" are listing ?
<EriC^^> snake-venom: all the packages that aren't installed correctly
<EriC^^> ii are installed and fine, rc are leftover configs, it gives back everything that's not ii or rc
<snake-venom> ok
<snake-venom> next ?
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok, now let's try to take it slow, apt should be working fine again now
<snake-venom> sudo apt-get install --reinstall mariadb-common this ?
<EriC^^> what's the output of "apt-cache show mariadb-server-10.1 mariadb-common"
<EriC^^> no let's try to get it to install something that doesnt pull other dependencies etc
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gS2Yc2N2Jf/
<EriC^^> snake-venom: ok so mariadb-common depends on mysql-common
<EriC^^> snake-venom: what does 'apt-cache show mysql-common' give?
<luna_> time for WSLConf
<pragmaticenigma> luna_: Please remember this channel is dedicated to providing support. Please use the #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss channels for making community announcements.
<luna_> pragmaticenigma: alright
<snake-venom> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4cDS8TFBWq/  -- apt-cache show mysql-common'
<snake-venom> EriC^^, ? should i install  sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-common ??
<snake-venom> EriC^^, you are really a GEM, you invested your time with me to solve this wired issue and i learned lot of..
<snake-venom> thanks
<andenar> 18.04 login screen mod - want to post legal banner for any user login.  Suggestions?
<pragmaticenigma> andenar: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/logon-banner-17-10/1265
<pragmaticenigma> that might set you down the right path
<EriC^^> snake-venom: yes run that command
<EriC^^> snake-venom: it seems that it has no dependencies
<snake-venom> Issue has been solved and i installed lamp
<snake-venom> thanks..
<snake-venom> working fine as i want LAMP
<EriC^^> snake-venom: great, no problem
<snake-venom> +1 for EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> :)
<imi> which package ships the vboxdrv.ko file?
<konrad2> Hey, can I ask a question here, about software recomendations? Or is this agains TOS?
<leftyfb> konrad2: I would suggest #ubuntu-offtopic
<konrad2> leftyfb: ok, thanks!
<Captain_Proton> Anyone use GSConnect? How do you clear old txt message for the message app? I have deleted them for and have reboot the computer.
<Captain_Proton> from my phone*
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Proton: I would recommend looking for support at https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect/wiki
<SirScott> looking for some help diagnosing a reallllly slow boot up.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RKqQZmpvyj/ -- this is dmesg output after  boot
<ioria> SirScott, try to boot a previous kernel (-76, for example) and check if you still get  Call Traces (line 859 and et seq.)
<braindead_> i want to install sudo apt-get install libuv1.dev but i get couldnt find any package by regex libuv1.dev
<braindead_> and unable to locate package libuv1.dev
<ioria> !info libuv1-dev
<ubottu> libuv1-dev (source: libuv1): asynchronous event notification library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.30.1-1 (eoan), package size 91 kB, installed size 466 kB
<braindead_> its on 14.04
<leftyfb> braindead_: Ubuntu 14.04 is EOL and not supported here
<braindead_> what does that mean? i try to install netdata and it seems to need that package
<SirScott> ioria: will do.  Just waiting for it to come back after after my last boot attempt.
<braindead_> leftyfb all right
<ioria> braindead_, not a good idea to run 14.04, but look for some ppa (like this ppa:acooks/libwebsockets6)
<braindead_> i try to update the server
<Dev0n> hey, is using ppa:deadsnakes/ppa the recommended way to getting python3.7 on ubuntu 18.04?
<SirScott> ioria: much improved with -76, thanks for the suggestion
<pragmaticenigma> SirScott: Running an older kernel is intended as a troubleshooting step. Not a solution. You should find out what the differences are between the two boots to figure out the delay
<ioria> SirScott, is that a vm ?
<SirScott> ioria: no, it's a physical machine
<ioria> SirScott, how many external devices attached ?
<SirScott> pragmaticenigma: the difference between the two boots is the kernel. ;)
<SirScott> ioria: there are three drives, 1 SSD, two spinning platters
<SirScott> ioria: one cdrom drive, and a usb keyboard and usb mouse
<ioria> SirScott, cat /etc/issue
<SirScott> ioria: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ioria> SirScott, and the OS is installed on the ssd drive ?
<SirScott> ioria: yes, that's correct
<pragmaticenigma> SirScott: And the differences is that the new kernel contains security patches and fixes. Which is why the new kernel was released (albeit a buggy experience for you.) That is why you shouldn't just stop with running the older kernel as "fixed"
<SirScott> pragmaticenigma: great, got any suggestions for how to make the new kernel work?
<SirScott> pragmaticenigma: are there newer still kernels available for the LTS release?
<ioria> SirScott, with systemd-udevd sometimes the problems is the hardware: i'd try 2 things; 1) disconnect all but the ssd 2) the the new kernel in the HWE
<ioria> SirScott, you can install the 5.3 kernel
<anden> i can no longer run k4dirstat, getting this error:
<anden> k4dirstat: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5ConfigGui.so.5: symbol _ZTI18QXmlDefaultHandler version Qt_5 not defined in file libQt5Xml.so.5 with link time reference
<ioria> SirScott,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<SirScott> ioria: great, i'll try 5.3.  i don't have physical access to the machine at the moment to try removing hardware
<ioria> i see
<SirScott> rebooting into 5.3.  set your timers!
<SirScott> back up in 5.3, took a long time (10 minutes) with the same stack traces (INFO: task systemd-udevd:274 blocked for more than 120 seconds.) seen in dmesg as with 4.15.0-88-generic
<Coraxyn> Morning again
<Coraxyn> Did fresh install of Ubuntu 18.0.  Software updates.  Then tried to install AMD driver for GPU
<Coraxyn> Install failed with message about kernel DKVM....something
<Coraxyn> Any hints?
<leftyfb> Coraxyn: 18.0. is not a version of ubuntu
<oerheks> hint: what gpu? what driver?
<Coraxyn> Oops, 18.04
<Coraxyn> One on Ubuntu site.  LTS
<Coraxyn> oerheks: Radeon RX5500 XT.  From AMD site for Ubuntu 18.04
<Coraxyn> No difference.  1024x768
<braindead_> that ubuntu update didnt worked out that well :/
<oerheks> this page stet you need Linux 5.5 Git and Mesa 20.0-devel via the Oibaf PPA, https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-rx5500xt-linux&num=2
<ioria> SirScott, bios updated ? dmesg -t | grep ^DMI
<oerheks> and what amdgpu-pro exactly??
<Coraxyn> Did not install pro
<Coraxyn> amdgpu-install -y
<Coraxyn> oerheks: Tied that.  GPU runs fine, but no WiFi
<Coraxyn> oerheks: Can have one, but not other
<Coraxyn> Intel 3168 wifi chip
<SirScott> ioria: on F6, here's what's available: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-H270-HD3-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
<oerheks> Coraxyn, how odd, you should have amdgpu standard installed, why from the site?
<oerheks> reverse that, unsupported here
<Coraxyn> Yes, was told that 5.5 series kernels are not supported here
<Coraxyn> Have latest BIOS installed
<Coraxyn> BTW, am on Mac right now
<Coraxyn> It just works ;)
<ioria> SirScott, the latest is 2018/04/24 ; check if you got it
<anden> welp, i guess noone can help me with that, so i just ended up installing qdirstat instead and that works at least
<anden> weird tho that it randomly broke like that
<Coraxyn> Moment please
<SirScott> ioria: nope, on F6, so I can certainly upgrade the bios next time i have the chance.  Just that nothing in the description about the release seems to match anything related to the issue
<ioria> SirScott, paste v for the channel
<oerheks> too new hardware, common problem in linux
<ioria> SirScott, i mean paste   systemd-analyze blame
<oerheks> and "GPU runs fine, but no WiFi" .. you started wit gpu problems.. i am off, eating, good luck!
<SirScott> ioria: sure, fwiw, the times of that are relatively short, they don't seem to capture kernel times
<Coraxyn> Aorus Elite BIOS F11
<SirScott> ioria: e.g. the longest one is 6.267s NetworkManager-wait-online.service.  full paste pending.
<SirScott> ioria: systemd-analyze blame -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vfyfGZvqcz/
<ioria> SirScott, paste again 'dmesg -T'
<SirScott> ioria: will do.  is there a cli tool for paste.ubuntu.com?
<ioria> SirScott, dmesg -T | pastebinit   (or | nc termbin.com 9999)
<SirScott> ioria: thanks!
<SirScott> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k3gHWkWHnD/
<ioria> SirScott, i think is a usb/hw issue
<Coraxyn> WARNING: amdgpu dkms failed for running kernel
<ioria> SirScott, about the uas module
<SirScott> ioria: what i find strange is how late '[sdc] Attached SCSI disk' shows up.  (2nd to last line.)
<ioria> SirScott,  are those 3 drives usb connected ?
<SirScott> ioria: afaik they are sata cables internally.  i'll scan and see if something is attached via usb
<cohonen> Hello, is there a way to get all my network profiles in the top right menu and not just wireless accesspoints ?
<cohonen> eg static ethernet ones , or fancy profiles with vlan's etc ?
<SirScott> ioria: in lshw,  /dev/sdc is showing under usbhost:1.  Maybe there is an external drive connected.
<ioria> SirScott,   uas is loaded only for usb storages so grep the idVendor=  idProduct=
<SirScott> ioria: asking someone with physical access to disconnect that drive.  Vendor: ASMT, Product: 2105
<SirScott> ioria: removed & rebooting
<littlekimmy> hey I have find . -mtime -3 vs find . -mtime +3 what's the difference?
<Fjorgynn> so
<SirScott> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8G9MtrKMxw/  -- dmesg -T, after the USB device was detached
<lotuspsychje> can we help you Fjorgynn ?
<ioria> SirScott,   much better
<cohonen> you can help me :D
<ioria> SirScott,  but you're booting still 4.15.0-88
<lotuspsychje> cohonen: when volunteers know, they will pick up your question
<SirScott> ioria: agreed!  Yes, I had only booted into 5.3 for the one boot, i didn't make it the default.  I'll try 5.3 again.
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: This is a support channel for solving issues with official Ubuntu installations and supported applications. For help on using an application please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, or use !alis to search for a channel related to your question, or search the web. Help for how to use a program is offtopic here
<littlekimmy> find is an ubuntu thing?
<pragmaticenigma> Is it broken?
<littlekimmy> for god's sake I am learning ubuntu
<littlekimmy> I read the manual. so where in the manual is t he difference explaiined - i will read that portion
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | littlekimmy
<ubottu> littlekimmy: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: There is a section for what mtime is for... I'm sure you are capable of finding that on your own. You have been told numerous times this is not a teaching channel, it's a support channel. If you want to learn, find an online class, or use #ubuntu-offtopic to ask your questions. Continuing to do so here takes away from people with actual issues with their systems that need help resolving them.
<SirScott> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6fBYSNmNfS/, up with 5.3.
<SirScott> ioria: usb drive must be the culprit...
<ioria> SirScott, i think we are good
<SirScott> ioria: agreed, i'll recommend replacement.  thanks for working this out with me!
<SirScott> littlekimmy: https://stackoverflow.com/a/27701065 seems to answer your question
<ioria> SirScott, no problem
<cadsys> Hi, Can anyone please check this question : https://stackoverflow.com/questions/60622864/why-i-am-getting-warrning-edac-skx-ecc-is-disabled-on-imc-0-after-updating-the
<cadsys> I am getting warnings during boot time
<[twisti]> can someone help me debug an old, terrible service ? i think it might be a sysV script wrapped to be used under systemd. im running lts 16 and im just trying to figure out how and what is called exactly, but i dont know the system well enough to debug on my own
<pragmaticenigma> [twisti]: This is a channel for supporting offical ubuntu releases and software distributed through official ubuntu software repositories. Ubuntu moved to systemd and no longer has any supportable version that make use of the older init systems.
<[twisti]> yes, i use systemd too
<pragmaticenigma> [twisti]: Your question is not supported here
<[twisti]> oh ... kay
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: we still ship loads of packages with sysv init scripts
<pragmaticenigma> Wasn't aware
<TJ-> [twisti]: generally a SysVinit script in /etc/init.d/ will be 'converted' to a systemd unit by systemd-sysv-generator early in boot time, that'll create the unit file in /run/systemd/generator.late/<name>/.service
<TJ-> err, typo, /run/systemd/generator.late/<name>.service
<oerheks> cadsys, seems like you have a mix od ecc and non-ecc memory, or a switch in your bios set to not check ecc, or memory corruption
<[twisti]> TJ-: its not in there, but somehow, 'systemctl start docker' ends up calling /etc/init.d/docker
<[twisti]> which itself calls /lib/lsb/init-functions and at that point i lose track of where the execution happens
<TJ-> [twisti]: try "systemctl cat docker" - it will show which files its using
<[twisti]> thank you! that is EXACTLY what i was looking for!
<[twisti]> its using /lib/systemd/system/docker.service which i was, incorrectly, searching for under /etc
<cadsys> oerheks: I got this warnings due to ubuntu bios update
<cadsys> I just updated my bios because I got notification from ubuntu software center
<oerheks> check settings?
<sptz> I got a ubuntu mirror error to ftp.uionett.no now during a install. is there other mirrors in Norway?
<sarnold> sptz: what error did you get?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<lotuspsychje> cadsys: did you try several kernels to reproduce that error?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.uib.no-archive is up2date
<sptz> sarnold bad archive mirror
<sptz> ahh thanks I didn't find that oerheks
<oerheks> have fun!
<sptz> I knew it existed
<sptz> :)
<sptz> I think there is nothing wrong with the mirror I mentioned above as I got the same from uib and our ISP mirror on blix.com. Guess the VM have some unrelated network issues. Thanks for your help anyway :)
<ducasse> sptz: try no.archive.ubuntu.com
<|\n> hi guys, i've apt-build the ntfs-3g and stuff with -Wshift-overflow=2 -fsanitize=undefined -fno-sanitize-recover -fstack-protector and now witness the "runlist.c:897:26: runtime error: left shift of negative value -48" on mount attempt, should it be reported as a bug? bionic
<oerheks> why building ntfs-3g ? ubuntu gives the latest stable. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g
<sarnold> |\n: very strange; on a version I've got unpacked I see this likne 897: deltaxcn = (deltaxcn << 8) + buf[b];
<|\n> good question, i've discovered my box today with unknown state of the ntfs mountpoint
<SirScott> ioria: the user was also complaining that while ubuntu was now booting in 14 seconds, the BIOS was taking 3 minutes to get through.  Long story short, quote from them: "Changed electric connectors for DVD and it started up fast as well as the DVD now works!"
<|\n> sarnold, sorry for asking, would it be possible to hit the sha256 from your runlist.c ?
<SirScott> ioria: now it's back to booting up in a very reasonable amount of time.  thanks again :)
<sarnold> a2306d1a474d3f91267ddbd3238721f43eaf40d1f9852a89bf3b7d4f21bd0d18  libntfs-3g/runlist.c
<|\n> same
<toonage> has anyone come across sound issues when using display port. Audio is half normal speed for some reason?
<sarnold> |\n: oh. now I re-read your message, it's about the shifted value, not the shift itself. siiiiiiigh.
<|\n> it has pretty comments around heh
<|\n> not that i get all this stuff and underhood space in general
<sarnold> |\n: you're right, the comments here are really good
<sarnold> |\n: probably they are already aware of this one, they did write that seems silly :) but -- they may not have expected it to be hit at runtime, either. did you start investigating this because something wasn't workingt correctly?
<|\n> several hours without supervision, powered on box, 5400 1tb hdd with backups, can't read and write while smart is okay, looks "dead" while it's not
<|\n> and it's not
<|\n> that is the reason i've prepared the attempt
<sarnold> do you have a windows machine handy to try a fsck?
<|\n> it's strange when you leave something powered on and it does nothing and then something breaks, don't think it is necessarily related
<|\n> unfortunately no
<sarnold> |\n: I'm not sure what to suggest here. changing that s8 to u8 inthe line above *might* be enough to let you get your data. Or it might eat your filesystem. Can you test that change on a loopback mount or something similar?
<|\n> nah, will poke around with that piece instead, sarnold, let it all get lost for the sake of it being ntfs
<sarnold> hehe
<Joel> snap list - Tracking seems like it could be truncated, any way to "widen" output? I see a "stable/..."
<|\n> will reboot for certainty that i've bricked it with the edit hah
<lotuspsychje> Joel: is snap info 'snapname' what you are looking for?
<Joel> lotuspsychje yes! thank you!
<ioria> SirScott, glad to hear that
<Joel> is there a way to just force the update of a single snap, instead of all of them?
<oerheks> snaps update automaticly ..
<Joel> ah, you can pass the snap name to refresh
<oerheks> sudo snap refresh <package>
<Joel> oerheks on a very slow schedule
<oerheks> yes, once a day
<lotuspsychje> Joel: https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date
<sarnold> I thought it was every six hours
<Joel> lotuspsychje already foudn my answer, which isn't on the page you linked to
<oerheks> snap refresh --time https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date , .. sudo snap set system refresh.timer=<time>
<oerheks> refresh.metered=null after network enabled
<lotuspsychje> Joel: is there a specific reason you want to update a single snap more then 4 times a day?
<Joel> lotuspsychje don't want to update a single snap 4 times a day.
<Joel> or more than 4
<lotuspsychje> Joel: help us understand, the why?
<oerheks> you won't notice ..
<Joel> lotuspsychje you can't imagine a scenario where you want to update a single package before scheduled? O.O
<lotuspsychje> Joel: personally, more then 4 times a day? no
<Joel> Must not spin anything up or down that often.
<|\n> just in case, sarnold, sorry for highlighting and it caused by same options for libntfs-3g88 specifically, no idea how it all works heh
<sarnold> |\n: hmm, I'm confused :)
<|\n> me too, formatting to ext heh
<ScarletMarauder> Hi so I am trying to remote desktop into my ubuntu system using xrdp. the machines are not on the 1oca1 network, and i was trying to connect by ssh tunne1ing with putty. I insta11ed xrdp fo11owing this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp and then did the putty connection with this guide. https://www.saotn.org/tunnel-rdp-through-ssh/ but then window remote desktop says Error (just says error )
<ScarletMarauder> any advice on what to do?
<SlidingHorn> ScarletMarauder: why are you using 1's instead of L's?
<ScarletMarauder> broken keyboard
<dlyund> Hi all. Does anyone know how I can find out how long routes are cached?
<ScarletMarauder> a1so idk how but it just started working
<sarnold>        Starting with Linux kernel version 3.6, there is no routing cache
<sarnold>        for IPv4 anymore. Hence ip route show cached will never print
<sarnold>        any entries on systems with this or newer kernel versions.
<sublim20> hey all.  I currently have ubuntu 19.10 running on an atomicpi, using its built in storage (16gb).  the installation is running out of space.  is there anyone i can 'add space' to this installation?  Im trying to avoid installing another installation on a seperate sd card.  any help is appreciated.
<dlyund> sarnold: Thanks you. That clears up one mystery but introduces another. I have a private network with two routers and I've configured multipath routing on the application server for redundancy. If I ping an external host it works, but when I take down one of the routers and repeat the test ping prints Destination Host Unreachable. I am able to ping other hosts which I haven't previously contacted so I assumed the route was being cached.
<dlyund> Do you have any idea would could be going on here?
<leftyfb> sublim20: add space from where?
<leftyfb> sublim20: also, have you determined where all the space is being used up by?
<sarnold> dlyund: have you seen the 'ip route get' command yet? I wonder if it would help you see what's going on
<sarnold> dlyund: multipath is entirely new to me, so I'm guessing you';re familiar with ip route get :) but still..
<sublim20> leftyfb, the space being used up, is being used up by installed programs - i can move/delete some, but would run out of space soon anyway.  i would like to add space using an sd card.
<sublim20> for example, is it possible to set my 'download' directory, to a folder on the sd card
<leftyfb> sublim20: what programs? You could potentially have hundreds of applications installed and not use up 16G
<leftyfb> sublim20: yes, that is possible
<leftyfb> sublim20: sudo ncdu /   # use this to determine where all your space is being used. I can guarantee you it's not from applications
<leftyfb> sublim20: you might have to install ncdu first
<dlyund> sarnold: Thank you. I wasn't aware of ip route get :-). I usually work with OpenBSD and things are a little different over there
<leftyfb> sublim20: if most of your space is from stuff in ~/Downloads, then I would suggest cleaning it out by moving it's contents somewhere else. Then going forward, tell save new downloads to your sd card, or wherever you choose. No point in moving the location of "Downloads"
<sarnold> dlyund: heh, yes :) pf ruined me, I never got the hang of ipchains or iptables or nftables ..
<dlyund> sarnold: Using ip route get I can see that the route passes though router2, which I've taken down with ifconfig vio1 down for testing. Do you have any idea how I would tell linux to reroute?
<dlyund> sarnold: pf seems to have that effect. It landed me in the same boat ;-). OpenBSD is my goto OS for networking.
<sarnold> dlyund: alas no, but I suggest using ip instead of ifconfig; ifconfig was never updated for many features that require ip to configure and use, and I wonder if this is related or not
<sarnold> dlyund: *nod* *nod*
<sarnold> dlyund: lunch time here :) have fun!
<dlyund> sarnold: I would that I could but the router is running OpenBSD :-). I'm doing ifconfig vio1 down on the router to test failover.
<dlyund> sarnold: Thanks for your help! Enjoy your lunch
<sarnold> dlyund: aha! then carry on :D
<sublim20> leftyfb, thanks for the replies.  im looking into ncdu now
<sublim20> leftyfb, a ton of the space is used in .cache - 2.1 gigs (from wine), and 800MiB from .local
<bprompt> sublim20:  anything under /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<sublim20> yeah, so the breakdown on the system is this -> 5 gigs in /usr, 3.1 gigs in /home, and 1.7 gigs in /var plus various -> leaving only 2.8 gigs free out of 14 gigs available on the local drive on an atomicpi
<sublim20> bprompt, /var/cache is 1.1gigs, and /var/cache/apt/archives is just under, 1gig.  can that be cleared?
<bprompt> sublim20:  yeah, /var/cache/apt/archives are just the .deb files downloaded when installing something, it downloads the .debs there and then installs them, so you can clear that out
<sublim20> bprompt, will do.  thanks for the reply
<deitarion> I'm trying to get a USB stick acting as a WEP AP so I can communicate with some Nintendo DS homebrew but I'm having trouble getting things to communicate.
<deitarion> My initial testing is using a *buntu 16.04 LTS on the host/AP side (I can't remember what I originally installed it as and it's a mish-mash of LXDE and KDE components now) and a Pandora handheld running an Xfce desktop as the known-working test device.
<deitarion> If I set it up using nm-applet, it only allows "Method: Shared to other computers" and the Pandora receives an IP address through DHCP, but the machines can't communicate.
<deitarion> Also, the Pandora doesn't show up in arp-scan's output.
<deitarion> If I set the Nintendo DS up with an IP address, subnet mask, gateway, and DNS server manually, it shows up in arp-scan but still can't communicate.
<deitarion> Does anyone have any advice for narrowing down where the problem lies?
<garotosopa> Hi. Any advice on how I can get Rhythmbox to show lyrics?
<sixwheeledbeast> garotosopa: Plugins enable it, Cog wheel on the right > song lyrics
<garotosopa> sixwheeledbeast: Oh sorry, I meant that I do that but the window always say No lyrics found.
<garotosopa> In retrospect I should have definitely been more clear.
<sixwheeledbeast> garotosopa: that will be down to the search engines i suppose
<sixwheeledbeast> If you enable them all you'll get the highest chance of a hit
<garotosopa> sixwheeledbeast: I'm afraid there's a library missing or something not properly configured, since Rhythmbox on Fedora finds most lyrics I try, while Ubuntu doesn't find any. I was hoping someone here had been through this before.
<sixwheeledbeast> WFM
<garotosopa> Are you running rhythmbox 3.4.3?
<sixwheeledbeast> 3.4.2
<pdebruic> I've got a 18.04.4 server that wont boot a new kernel but will boot on 4.14.63  How do I figure out why?
<sarnold> does it say why?
<EriC^^> pdebruic: define "won't boot"
<jeremy31> pdebruic: why a 4.14 kernel?  The 4.15 kernels in the repo are LTS
<pdebruic> ahh sorry.  right.  Boot stalls at a line                  [ 57.362] QLogic/NetXen Network Driver v4.0.82
<pdebruic> The 4.14.63 kernel its booting now is from a recovery cd mounting the drive that should boot.
<pdebruic> grub has 5.3-40 4.15-50 4.15-76 4.15-80 and they all don't work if I set GRUB_DEFAULT to 'Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 5.3.0-40-generic' or whatever kernel version
<pdebruic> or if GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<pdebruic> by don't work I mean stalls out at the network driver
<pdebruic> maybe?
<sarnold> pdebruic: did you install the linux-modules-extra-* pacakges to match your kernel version?
<jsync> Hello. I used startup disk creator to make a debian netinstaller, & it's high jacked my usb drive & won't delete the partitions & says it's because it shows a different size of blocks.
<pdebruic> sarnod: not deliberately
<jeremy31> pdebruic: I would avoid using 5.3.0-40 as it has some issues
<pdebruic> I've just been running sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<pdebruic> jeremy31: OK. thanks
<sarnold> pdebruic: btw most irc clients let you type the first letter or two of a nickname and hit tab to complete the rest
<pdebruic> sarnold: ha. thanks.
<sarnold> :D
<jeremy31> pdebruic: the 4.15 kernels should do well unless you have very new hardware
<pdebruic> jeremy31: I don't.
<jsync> Any ideas about how I can reclaim my usb drive?
<pdebruic> I can use the old ones.
<pdebruic> jeremy31: the 5.30-40 came in when I installed the linux-generic-hwe-18.04 package.  To uninstall it do I just apt remove linux-generic-hwe-18.04 ?
<jeremy31> pdebruic: you may have to remove both linux-image-5.3.0-40-generic and the hwe package
<garotosopa> sixwheeledbeast: In case you're curious, I had to go to the Lyrics plugin settings window and select all sites that should be used as sources. None of them were selected, that's why I didn't get any lyrics.
<garotosopa> sixwheeledbeast: Thanks.
<pdebruic> sarnold: the linux-modules-extras packages were already installed for the kernels in the system
<sarnold> pdebruic: dang. that one's caught me off guard in the past..
<sixwheeledbeast> I said that earlier?
<Fizzik> Hello I've instaled Ubuntu 19.10 on my Macbook Pro Retina 2013. I can get the WL working after a reboot if I do the following steps: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma && sudo modprobe wl - Is there any way to make this persist through reboot
<Fizzik> BCM4360 wl chip
<jeremy31> Fizzik: all you should have had to do was install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Fizzik> Jeremy31: I did that but I had to do the above plus it doesn't persist through reboot
<jeremy31> Fizzik: can you run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal and post the termbin URL?
<Fizzik> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/e17m
<jeremy31> Fizzik: is this an ISO on USB?
<Fizzik> no
<jeremy31> Fizzik: Is it Pop OS?
<Fizzik> yes
<jeremy31> Fizzik: Pop OS is off topic here, I can't see a reason why you need to remove those b43 and ssb modules and manually load wl
<Fizzik> jeremy31: I don't know either but its frustrating. Pop OS shouldn't really affect that at least in my opinion
<jeremy31> Fizzik: If this is actually caused by Ubuntu, in terminal do this and reboot>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<Fizzik> alright I'll try that now
<Fizzik> jeremy31: reboot had no wifi had to do the samething
<jeremy31> Fizzik: reboot and check lsmod | grep cfg before doing anything, see if b43 or ssb is even listed
<pdebruic> sarnold: any other ideas on what I should check?
<sarnold> pdebruic: you could try blacklisting your qlogic nic and see if that changes things..
<Fizzik> jeremy31: this is before I reboot 'cfg80211              712704  1 wl'
<Fizzik> jeremy31: so yea the samething showed up after reboot but I had to do the same two commands to get the wireles to function again.
<pdebruic> sarnold: thats the thing. it has 2 intel nic.  maybe they have QLogic chips.  I dunno.  I'll look with lspci -vvvv
<sarnold> pdebruic: iirc intel bought qlogic a few years back
<jeremy31> Fizzik: Please use Pop OS support to figure it out
<pdebruic> sarnold: ok thanks. I'll see about newer drivers I guess.
<ns5> In my ubuntu 18.04, my openconnect vpn connection will modify /etc/resolv.conf with the correct dns servers, but it seems that some service periodically changes it back to 127.0.0.53.  Possibly systemd-resolved.service.  Is there a way to fix this?
<mmlj4> I don't know squat about ubuntu, but need to add a user that has the full sudo environment, and logs in with everything the initial user has. Will adduser or useradd do the trick, like on every other *nix?
<leftyfb> mmlj4: did you try?
<mmlj4> no, but surely someone knows the answer. I don't want to bungle the server
<leftyfb> mmlj4: yes, ubuntu has basic linux tools like adduser
<mmlj4> you're not understanding my question
#ubuntu 2020-03-11
<mmlj4> I know it has the standard tools, but I also know it's a sudo-based distro, and I have one shot at adding a user, I can't fiddle with this and I can't go back and fix it, the server ships tomorrow
<leftyfb> one shot at adding a user? Why is that?
<mmlj4> because the server ships tomorrow
<mmlj4> can someone else please help me out with this?
<leftyfb> I don't understand the issue. You sound like someone that should be familiar with "*nix" and should easily be able to run adduser to create a user. Or run "man adduser" and see how to use it properly.
<mmlj4> O'
<mmlj4> I've only mentioned sudo twice now, maybe you missed it
<leftyfb> what about it?
<leftyfb> you have yet to ask a question regarding sudo
<leftyfb> mmlj4: in order to give a user the ability to use sudo, you add them to the sudoers group .... like every other "*nix" that uses sudo ... which is most of them.
<leftyfb> mmlj4: do you know how to add users to groups?
<leftyfb> mmlj4: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-sudo-user-on-ubuntu-quickstart  # found on google by search for "ubuntu add user to sudoers"
<leftyfb> mmlj4: if you already have a user with the right groups you want to mirror, I would edit /etc/group directly and search and do a search and replace :%s/:myuser/:myuser,newuser/g which will add the newuser to all the same groups as myuser
<sarnold> man that's a lot of work; just sudo adduser usernamehere admin  # repeat for each necessary group
<leftyfb> either way, someone who refers to "every other *nix" and is under a deadline to ship a server really should know all of this stuff
<sarnold> which reminds me, I wonder what happened to the guy who didn't just use adduser when adding a new group to a user account and managed to remove himself from the sudo and admin groups in the process. he never replied after we told him to re-add himself immediately..
<anden> how do i disable the touchpad on the login screen? xinput does a great job of disabling it once i'm logged in, but i'm a bit sick of it messing with me entering my password all the time
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! I have a question about Wine. I have to add an repo from openSUSE to install Wine on Ubuntu. Is those key packages available on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS?
<leftyfb> ChiLLabiS: wine questions should go to #winehq. We do not recommend adding repo's from other distro's, especially ones not even based on debian. Ubuntu 20.04 support is found in #ubuntu+1
<ChiLLabiS> I still see this as an Ubuntu question.. But i've asked in #winehq
<ChiLLabiS> Since it is regarding to Ubuntu's repo
<anden> why do you want to get wine from that repo specifically?
<ChiLLabiS> Because they made Wine? And i'm on Ubuntu and i want to know why Ubuntu doesn't have it in the regular repo
<anden> ubuntu should have wine in its own repo
<leftyfb> ChiLLabiS: sudo apt install wine
<ChiLLabiS> It worked before
<ChiLLabiS> now i need a another repo for it.
<leftyfb> sorry, that's not right ... hold on
<pragmaticenigma> ChiLLabiS, Wine is available in Ubuntu's default ... been there for a very long time
<ChiLLabiS> I just wanted to know about it, i all ready have it install. Just wanted to know
<anden> what's the general name for the login manager so i can google this problem?
<leftyfb> ChiLLabiS: remove whatever packages you installed from the opensuse repo, remove the repo and run: sudo apt install wine64
<anden> is that it, "login manager" ?
<leftyfb> anden: gdm
<anden> that's for gnome though? i'm on Lubuntu 18.04
<ChiLLabiS> Ah okay. but don't i need the i386 architecture though?
<pragmaticenigma> anden, lightdm
<anden> and that sounds very specific, when i said general name i meant a term that applies to any login screen for any distro
<leftyfb> ChiLLabiS: installing wine64 will install all the dependencies you need
<ChiLLabiS> I've read somewhere on the net that Ubuntu will stop distrubuting i386 packages
<ChiLLabiS> Okay thanks
<pragmaticenigma> anden, Desktop Managers are typically what handle the login process
<anden> i see
<pragmaticenigma> that's what the DM stands for in both of the suggested options
<anden> would it be possible to run any xinput commands for the login process though?
<anden> or is that not a full X environment yet so that wouldn't work?
<pragmaticenigma> anden, That depends on the DM that you are using. gdm and sddm need an authenticated session to perform certain tasks
<anden> i thought so
<ChiLLabiS> Did an apt-cache search and found the correct wine names for installation. Thanks
<anden> well yeah it is lightdm, and i just wanna disable the touchpad
<leftyfb> ChiLLabiS: also, opensuse did not make wine
<ChiLLabiS> They didn't?
<anden> because when i type my password on login, the side of my palm always slightly touches the touchpad, even when i angle my hand, and screws around with the mouse so that it messes up the login
<anden> and it's not like i need it there anyway, i can navigate the entire login screen with the keyboard only
<leftyfb> ChiLLabiS: wine was developed 6 years before OpenSuse existed
<ChiLLabiS> Aha okay. I thought it had since i needed that repo for installing a missing dependencies
<anden> and if i can't disable the touchpad, i'd at least like for it to be disabled while i am typing
<ChiLLabiS> Well then. I'v satisfied again. Looking forward for the next LTS
<leftyfb> ChiLLabiS: you do not need anything from opensuse in order to run wine in ubuntu
<ChiLLabiS> i'M*
<anden> maybe i can make a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf and disable it in there somehow? i saw some related things on https://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad
<anden> i'm assuming that would apply to the login screen too?
<pragmaticenigma> anden, It is possible... however, do note that if you didn't create the config file, it may get overwritten during on upgrade of the packages or ubuntu version later.
<pragmaticenigma> anden, In otherwords if you find the setting... place it in "41-libinput.conf" instead, to avoid to repo updates from changing it later
<anden> sure, that sounds like a good idea. any idea how i can figure out what to type into that file to disable the touchpad though?
<anden> also, there is no config file there currently, i just copied that name from the webpage i linked
<anden> i will try the accepted answer from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/919495/how-to-disable-touchpad-completely-on-boot
<pragmaticenigma> anden, I also found this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad
<pragmaticenigma> your's might work a bit better as it's for a more recent version
<anden> thanks
<anden> i'll reboot and see what comes out of it :)
<anden> wonderful, it works!
<anden> thanks for the help <3
<anden> i'm guessing re-enabling it after that isn't so easy though?
<anden> if i were to need it again after being logged in?
<anden> not that i probably will, just trying to learn here
<pragmaticenigma> you could probably write an script with xinput and set it up to auto run in your sesssion
<anden> that's what i had before, but now xinput doesn't even find the device
<pragmaticenigma> ah
<pragmaticenigma> hmm
<anden> i'm guessing i would have to do something as root, at the very least
<anden> since it was disabled by root
<pragmaticenigma> that's possible... it's something I'm not too familiar with
<anden> well thanks anyway, like i said i'm not likely to use it anyway. i'm on a thinkpad and the trackpoint is just way better :)
<anden> hm, the arch wiki mentions the synclient being able to configure the synaptic drivers on the fly
<anden> apparently i have that installed already too
<pdebruic> Is there a list of the kernel versions that were distributed to ubuntu 18.04 versions that have been upgraded from an 18.04 install (e.g. not from an 18.04.1 or .2 or .3 install)
<pdebruic> sarnold: my nics use the igb driver, which is provided by intel.  Do you think it could be the real probelm or could it be a config issue on my machine I don't know how to detect?
<sarnold> pdebruic: for the "original" kernels, check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux for a big list of them
<sarnold> pdebruic: no idea on that second question :(
<pdebruic> thanks.  me neither.
<pdebruic> what are the ways the network can be configured in 18.04?  I know /etc/network/interfaces but it seems like somethine else is in use as it only specifies a static ipv4 address but there is a virbr0 that shows up when I hit ifconfig
<sarnold> netplan.io can generate some config for either systemd-networkd or networkmanager
<sarnold> virbr0 is probably from libvirt
<pragmaticenigma> pdebruic, I don't believe /etc/network/interfaces is used anymore... everything in 18.04 uses either netplan.io or network manager to configure systemd-networkd
<sarnold> /etc/network/interfaces can still be used if you want to install ifupdown though -- https://netplan.io/faq#how-to-go-back-to-ifupdown
<pragmaticenigma> right, but I thought most of that was just inplace for some legacy programs and tools
<Nyle> hi guys :)
<Nyle> So I was wondering how to get my current x session on a vnc server instead of starting another x instance in the background on :1 or something
<Nyle> I treid the various vnc servers in ubuntu, yet they only do the 2nd option. How to vnc into the currently running/displaing x session
<pdebruic> sarnold: looks like libvirt was adding the virbr0 interface on boot.  I shut it off and rebooted and its not there now on the rescue kernel.  Still can't boot into one of the released kernels
<pdebruic> oh wait I haven't tried 4.15.0-20
<pdebruic> today
<leftyfb> Nyle: use x11vnc
<leftyfb> Nyle: x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority -usepw
<neteffect> hi i have ubuntu, for my printer, do i want the rpm driver or the deb drive?
<neteffect> r
<sarnold> neteffect: first see if you can get away weithout a driver at all; drivers provided by printer people are usually terrible
<sarnold> neteffect: if you must, the deb version probably works better
<neteffect> it does work yes,  however, i want double-sided and other features
<neteffect> ah ok
<pdebruic> hey so now its blocked after random: crng init done
<pdebruic> so thats progress?
<pdebruic> booting I mean.  on ubuntu 18.04.4 with 4.15-88 kernel
<sarnold> "yay"
<pdebruic> indeed
<sarnold> but you're right, it *is* progress, of a sort :)
<sarnold> can you pop to another virtual console and do anything?
<neteffect> Do I want to specify my printer devices URI?
<neteffect> i dunno which one to choose
<neteffect> it's a network printer, connected to the router
<pdebruic> sarnold: I can get in and mess around with the recover boot using a 4.14.0-63 kernel.  All of the 4.15 kernels hit the boot error/stall
<neteffect> i chose the dnssd: seems to work :D
<pdebruic> what happens in the boot process after initializing the "random: crng init done" part?
<matsaman> pdebruic: somethin'
<neteffect> i used linux years and years ago.  Does seem nicer now, things seem to work without as many errors.
<doubledutch> Is anybody here using Steam 32-bit on 32-bit ubuntu?
<doubledutch> SInce they don't support the browser window, how do you add games to your library
<neteffect> What's Steam like, is it fun?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | neteffect
<ubottu> neteffect: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<neteffect> ah ok
<neteffect> nobody was talking though
<lotuspsychje> neteffect: this channel is not a chat, its for ubuntu questions/support only
<neteffect> cool
<chris68> Hi all. Im using ubuntu 19.10 and I have a problem with the keyboard layout. My default OS language is german but I have changed to English keyboard layout. In vscode the english shortcuts are not working, but in the OS itself they do work
<chris68> for example ctrl z and y are inverted only in vscode. also ctrl / for commenting zooms out instead
<jil> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome jil
<jil> I'm running ubuntu 19.04.  and have a degraded connexion.  How can I force the switch to give me a new ip adress ?
<jil> (obviously this is not the connexion I'm using right now)
<jil> hello lotuspsychje
<ducasse> !19.04 | jil
<ubottu> jil: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<chris68> ok i found the solution to my inverted keyboard shortcuts (it was expected to be a little vscode specific)... it was to add the primary OS language as a language pack to vs code
<theborger> where do i need to edit to set the wait time for the default boot item in grub?  i changed "/etc/default/grub" and set it to 3 on "GRUB_TIMEOUT=3" but it stills waits for 30 sec to boot.
<ahrar> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> welcome ahrar
<ahrar> i am newbie with IRC
<lotuspsychje> ahrar: you joined the ubuntu support channel, here you can ask ubuntu related questions
<theborger> anyone have an idea? or what Ia m missing?
<ducasse> theborger: did you run update-grub?
<theborger> ducasse: yeppers
<arunkumar413> Hi all, the right menu item extract here isn't working with the .rar files
<arunkumar413> Is there a way to make it work with .rar files as well?
<geirha> arunkumar413: it should if you install one of the unrar or unrar-free packages
<arielfe> how can i shut down pycharm dabase tool connection to a local postgresql server from bash shell?
<oerheks> arielfe, one can remove it, depending how you install it, snap/apt
<arielfe> thanks - i dont want to remove it - only to shut down its connection to the db
<oerheks> oh, wait, this is done from scope settings; https://www.jetbrains.com/help/pycharm/disabling-and-enabling-inspections.html
<arielfe> ill have a look! thank you
<arielfe> i should have mentioned i am trying to do it from bash. its part of a script that automates development
<oerheks> i have no clue, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<arielfe> thanks!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<andi> Hi, what's the easiest way to allow a process to write into a specific directory through apparmor?
<Pricey> andi: I would normally recommend permissive then logprof... but that shuold be a simple /foo/** w rule?
<Pricey> andi: You likely want to check the docs for "globbing".
<crised> Ctrl + Alt + keypad, not working in my Ubuntu 19.10
<crised> Do I need to install `unity`?
<pragmaticenigma> crised: What behavior are you expecting when you use the key combination, I'm not familiar with it
<crised> https://askubuntu.com/a/5019/127130
<crised> https://askubuntu.com/a/701959/127130
<pragmaticenigma> crised: There is probably a gnome-extension that provides that feature
<crised> pragmaticenigma: Super + Arrows work for me
<pragmaticenigma> nice, glad you found something that works :-) I was still searching to see if I could find you an shell extension
<crised> pragmaticenigma: On Settings, display you can see the shortcuts there
<pragmaticenigma> thanks for the tip
<muelli> hey hey. It seems gajim-omemo is broken on 19.10. To the point that installing the package does more harm than good. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1853449 Can someone mark gajim-omemo in the version that ships with 19.10 as conflicting with python3-axolotl in that version?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853449 in gajim-omemo (Ubuntu) "gajim-omemo plugin is out of date" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> muelli: your bug report has been just marked to invalid
<muelli> lotuspsychje: hm. I don't get what you are saying. The issue can be reproduced relatively easily amd it still says "gajim-omemo: Confirmed".
<oerheks> versions do not match , gajim is 1.1.3-2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gajim .. 0.6.10-1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gajim // python-nbxmpp
<lotuspsychje> muelli: right, i see you did not use ubuntu-bug in the first place
<muelli> lotuspsychje: heh. just to be clear: I haven't reported that bug. I probably could and should, though.
<pragmaticenigma> muelli: That bug that you posted was marked invalid. Whether it is your bug or someone elses, it was marked as a duplicate (though no reference to the other ticket was added.)
<muelli> oerheks: according to upstream https://dev.gajim.org/gajim/gajim-plugins/issues/462 the version of the plugin is not compatibly with the version of python3-axolotl that Ubuntu ships. I guess that the semantically correct thing to do is to mark the said packages as conflicting.
<muelli> s/y/e/
<lotuspsychje> muelli: can you pastebin your apt output that proves the conflict plz?
<lotuspsychje> i just tested it on 20.04 and works properly here
<muelli> lotuspsychje: cf. https://dev.gajim.org/gajim/gajim-plugins/issues/462 the conflict is in the missing parameter of a function of the axolotl library. The gajim-omemo version shipped with 19.10 is too old for the python3-axolotl version.
<braindead_> anybody has a dedicated ubuntu server and uses that to virtualize vms there? i am thinking about switching from vms to a dedicated server and build my own vms there to avoid the limits of providers
<braindead_> oh and my question would be: what solution are you using for this
<pragmaticenigma> braindead_: This channel is for Ubuntu Support where you may be having issues running Ubuntu. For recommendations, please visit us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<braindead_> aight
<lotuspsychje> muelli: how come your kernel shows -42 in your bug report? current eoan kernel is  Version 5.3.0.40.34 (eoan),
<muelli> lotuspsychje: I don't know. But check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gajim-omemo/+bug/1867005 for a bug report created with ubuntu-bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867005 in gajim-omemo (Ubuntu) "Gajim crashes on activating Omemo" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> muelli: yeah thats the bug i was looking at, see your Uname: Linux 5.3.0-42-generic x86_64
<muelli> looks like -proposed to me
<lotuspsychje> muelli: could you try to reproduce that with proposed back disabled?
<lotuspsychje> never know higher versions conflict
<muelli> nah. gajim upstream received too many bug reports for that to be an issue. And from looking at the code, the issue is quite clear.
<kur1j> what does "${@:2}" mean in bash?
<kur1j> https://github.com/docker-library/mysql/blob/d284e15821ac64b6eda1b146775bf4b6f4844077/5.6/docker-entrypoint.sh#L151
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: A question better asked in #bash ... If I had to guess it's attempting to select a particular parameter of the provided arguments
<kur1j> ok ill ask there thanks
<MWM> not sure I understand LVM correctly.  I can combine seperate physical disks into a group and then mount my partitions into the group?  Kind of like a spanned disks in Windows?
<MWM> but if I lose a disk then I lose everything because of the striping?  and if I restore a snapshot do I need to have all the original disk or can I restore to 1 physical disc as long as it is larger than the volume group?
<rapidwave> How do I shut down an unattended upgrade? It seems to never finish
<rapidwave> I have had a week where if I try to install a package, it tells me that dpkg is already in use. Everytime I reboot it says it's doing unattended upgrade during shutdown. I need to get this to stop.
<leftyfb> rapidwave: remove the unattended-upgrades package
<Ool> rapidwave: in this case, I look for date of the lock file, If it's old and if there no other apt app, I remove the lock file
<frad> I need an ocrfeeder that allows me to turn documents 90 degrees to left or rifght. ocrfeeder, apparently, doesnt do it
<frad> any tips?
<pragmaticenigma> frad: ocrfeeder is for character recogintion... not PDF manipulation. Also, for recommendations please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ericus> anyone got experience with shrinking root (encrypted)?
<ericus> I want to install a second distro side by side and I need free space
<Rojola> Hello!  I'm experiencing the problem, that my WiFi keeps getting disconnected every couple of minutes.  So, I have to make it fast, and if anybody answers,  please be aware,  I might get disconnected!    It's a "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter"
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: Often the installers will offer the ability to change partition sizes for you. Note, you should always use a live boot disk to change Root partition sizes.
<Rojola> I did a lot of googling, and there are MANY reports of such an issue online for this model
<Rojola> However, the problem is,  that the solutions are all VERY different,  and most of them want me to change my driver.
<Rojola> However it has always worked well for other WiFi networks.
<ericus> pragmaticenigma they do yeah, but I feel that will break my working installation
<Rojola> Only this one specific WiFi network seems to cause issues.
<pragmaticenigma> Rojola: Recommendation is to use a hardwired connection or more stable adpater while here. No one is going to help you if they know you're going to disappear frequenetly
<ericus> I'm on a live USB right now trying to figure out how to resize my encrypted disk
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: You either have to trust it won't or don't do it in the first place. Whether you use the installer or a live disk... it is the exact same tool used to manage the partitions. From a live disk, use gparted.
<Rojola> But, on my phone,  the same wifi network works perfectly.
<ericus> I'll break it if I use gparted, and select resize? or no?
<mauroc> Hi guys, i have a problem with an hdmi ultra wide monitor and ubuntu. If a connect a 1920x1080 monitor, everything is fine. With the ultrawide one, no hdmi monitor is detected. I checked the cable and i tried to connect a PS4 to the monitor, and it's works
<Rojola> pragmaticenigma, I can use my mobile internet,  but then we can not bugfix the wifi connection
<mauroc>  do you have some hints?
<Rojola> the disconnects only happen every 10 minutes or so
<pragmaticenigma> Rojola: That is not at all what I said now is it? The machine in question is going to need a stable connection. So either use ethernet or find another wifi adapter while you troubleshoot
<ericus> pragmaticenigma gparted wont let me resize it
<ericus> do I need to mount it in a chroot env?
<ericus> or something along those lines
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: It should be boot live disk, and launch gparted
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: Is this a UEFI machine?
<ericus> not sure if it is UEFI or just bios
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: Probably a good idea to find out
<ericus> it is UEFI pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: I'm not familiar enough with UEFI systems. It's possible that is what is preventing manipulation of the harddrive. Are you using a live instance that is also UEFI enabled?
<ericus> how would I tell that pragmaticenigma?
<pragmaticenigma> when you selected the boot device, one of the options with the USB listings should have mentioned UEFI
<ericus> yeah it is UEFI
<ericus> the USB
<oerheks> something like F8 boot-options?
<oerheks> legacy/uefi
<ericus> it's UEFI
<ericus> gparted still wont let me resize the encrypted partition
<ericus> there is sda1, sda2 and sda3. Boot, swap and /
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: Oh... it's encrypted
<ericus> luks+lvm
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... won't be able to resize that
<pragmaticenigma> You have to decrypt the drive before you can change that stuff around
<ericus> haha, thats why I asked if I dont need to mount it first ;)
<ericus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<ericus> kinda old and maybe outdated?
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: Yeah, that might be out of date... though the back up your data first is rather important to follow
<ericus> no important data, just a setup that took me some time to configure
<ericus> I'll give it a try, reinstall is the worst thing that can happen
<ericus> looks good so far pragmaticenigma
<rana_ans> hi can anyone help me with this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6QfZvRVQsW/
<eldowan> I've got a split DNS network. From the DHCP server, the DNS is set to our unbound server. When resolv.conf is pointed to loopback like default, I get the public DNS results. When I edit resolv.conf I get our internal address. My android phones work from DHCP with no problem. How can I start to troubleshoot this?
<eldowan> to clarify, my ubuntu workstations are experiencing the issue, not the DNS server itself.
<leftyfb> eldowan: Can you go into more detail of your DNS server and client configs? What you posted above leaves a lot out
<leftyfb> eldowan: in fact, lets go over this 1 thing at a time .... how many DNS servers do you have on your local network?
<oerheks> random_yanek, maybe you want to reask in #ros ?
<leftyfb> oerheks: they're gone
<oerheks> oops, gone
<eldowan> leftyfb: I've got 1 DNS server, a netgate SG1100. it's using unbound as a DNS resolver, non-authoratitave. In the config, I have a line similar to: local-zone: "eldowan.duckdns.org" redirect \n local-data: "eldowan.duckdns.org 86400 IN A 10.0.0.75"
<leftyfb> eldowan: ok, so you have a pfsense firewall/router that runs it's own DNS for local resolution and has a forwarder out to the internet for outbound resolution. Correct?
<eldowan> correct.
<leftyfb> eldowan: ok, and your DHCP gives out what address(s) for DNS to clients?
<eldowan> the router's local LAN address of 10.0.0.1.
<eldowan> output of systemd-resolve --status https://pastebin.com/c36qqcTF
<leftyfb> eldowan: ok, and on your ubuntu client, what doesn't work?
<eldowan> when I ping the duckdns.org host, I receive the correct public IP address. When I change resolv.conf to use the 10.0.0.1 address, I ping the internal 10. address, which is the desired behavior
<leftyfb> eldowan: why are you changing anything?
<eldowan> at first to see if the reason I was getting the public IP instead of internal IP was a client or server issue.
<leftyfb> eldowan: your client is already using 10.0.0.1 as it's resolver. There's no point in changing resolv.conf
<leftyfb> eldowan: ok, so your pfsense router is configured to resolve a public ip address to an internal local ip address?
<eldowan> I want to agree with you. which is why i'm confused.
<leftyfb> sorry, public hostname
<eldowan> correct.
<leftyfb> why?
<eldowan> I'm running a seafile server as a self hosted dropbox replacement, and due to their design decisions it won't work correctly unless it's getting the hostname as a referrer. Their support specifically directed me to set up a split DNS.
<eldowan> On an old Acer router/wifi AP it was all working great, but it failed and I replaced it with a pfsense box.
<leftyfb> eldowan: ok, your issue is with your pfsense server configs. Not ubuntu.
<leftyfb> eldowan: you can confirm this using dig or host.    host duckdns.org 10.0.0.1    # and host duckdns.org 1.1.1.1
<eldowan> ok, I don't know what's up, but I didn't change anything. Now my workstation is properly returning the internal IP addresses.
<eldowan> Last night when I was testing, I would get returned the A record of my public address when i used dig on 127.0.0.1 resolv.conf, and the internal address when I edited resolv.conf for 10.0.0.1
<eldowan> This may be an issue with my laptop that I dont' have powered on right now, my other machines are reporting correctly too.
<eldowan> thanks for trying to help leftyfb, I appreciate it although it looks like i'm not having troubles at all right now...
<Rojola> re
<Rojola> I am back with my mobile internet connection.
<Rojola> Should I repeat my question for a few hours ago?
<Rojola> I'm experiencing the problem, that my WiFi keeps getting disconnected every couple of minutes.
<Rojola> It's a "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter"
<Rojola> I did a lot of googling, and there are MANY reports of such an issue online for this model
<Rojola> However, the problem is,  that the solutions are all VERY different,  and most of them want me to change my driver.
<viju> When's the new LTS coming out?
<Rojola> the interesting thing is,  that it only affects one single network
<Rojola> all other WiFi networks work perfectly
<Rojola> the one WiFi network that is affected by this issue causes no problems on my phone + tablet
<Rojola> so, the WiFi seems to be okay,  and also my driver for the WiFi hardware seems to be OK
<lotuspsychje> !20.04 | viju
<ubottu> viju: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<kristian_> My ubuntu just went dark and it said "/dev/nvme0n1p7: clean, 654197/6111232 files, 14653923/24413952 blocks" - I had to force restart my pc and when the login screen came it was like in 640x480 resolution. This is the second time I experience this with this (newly built machine)
<kristian_> what could be causing this?
<EriC^^> kristian_: are you using the recommended driver for your gfx?
<EriC^^> "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices"
<EriC^^> kristian_: maybe some gfx problem and something crashing, /var/log/syslog might have info on the issue as well as /var/crash or /var/log/apport
<oerheks> in the past, some have fixed that RTL8188EE by setting antenna  on 2, echo "options rtl8188ee ant_sel=2" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8188ee.conf ## sudo modprobe -r rtl8188ee && sudo modprobe rtl8188ee  ## and reboot
<EriC^^> apport.log*
<kristian_> EriC^^, this is recommended: "nvidia-driver-440 - third-party free recommended" and I am using "NVIDIA driver metapackage form nvidia-driver-440 (open source)
<kristian_> EriC^^, this is my syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FGjTnNwccw/
<EriC^^> nope that's not where it restarted
<EriC^^> the restart should mention something like linux ...kernel here... kernel parameters, blabla
<kristian_> EriC^^, there are 2 files in var/crash but those are older
<kristian_> EriC^^, there are 2 files in var/crash but those are older
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> kristian_: does       grep -ei "segfault|error" /var/log/kern.log    give anything interesting?
<EriC^^> sorry grep -Ei ...
<kristian_> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/36g9GW9Q8Y/ looks like it
<kristian_> EriC^^, I actually had very similar errors while tryinig to boot the ubuntu installer and was suggested to use nomodeset flag to even get it to install
<EriC^^> you mean the "fsck clean" stuff?
<EriC^^> kristian_: the errors in kern.log aren't very important i think, the time between the [ ..... ] is seconds since boot, so most are directly after pressing the power button
<kristian_> EriC^^, I dont see the fsck clean stuff but I mean this "ACPI BIOS Error (bug): AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0x000000007) is beyond end of object (length 0x6) (20190703/exoparg2-396)"
<EriC^^> kristian_: yeah that's acpi related, maybe it might help to use the acpi workarounds for linux (so it pretends to be windows for the bios)
<kristian_> hm ok, so the error happend minutes ago idk maybe 10-15mins
<kristian_> maybe a bit more
<EriC^^> are you able to set the right resolution right now?
<kristian_> yeah it was fine as soon as I logged in
<EriC^^> i see, try typing "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows"
<kristian_> I have also run some gpu benchmarks which seemed ok (I don't know much about it)
<kristian_> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/thmYG24Pbf/
<EriC^^> kristian_: ok, type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<kristian_> it's a dual boot with windows 10 - and I have had sudden restarts from windows (but while away, I just noticed because when I came back ubuntu was booted)
<kristian_> EriC^^, do you want to see the contents or do I have to edit the file?
<EriC^^> kristian_: edit the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<EriC^^> i see kristian_
<EriC^^> maybe it's some memory problem, did you try running a memtest?
<fd2> how can i open folder with root ? in mint there is popup menu. but in ubuntu - isn't
<EriC^^> fd2: which filemanager are you using
<EriC^^> fd2: if you want you can always type "sudo -H <your filemanager>" and get a browser with root privileges
<EriC^^> otherwise you'll have to install a plugin for your filemanager i guess, or one that supports it out of the box
<lotuspsychje> fd2: in nautilus ctrl + l then admin:///
<fd2> EriC^^, the default
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version?
<fd2> EriC^^, lotuspsychje, thx, u am going to try
<fd2> 18.04
<EriC^^> ok, try lotuspsychje suggestion
<kristian_> EriC^^, no I haven't but actually I have ram with 2666mhz (or something like that) but in my bios I remember it was lower than that
<EriC^^> kristian_: ah, give the mem test a shot
<kristian_> EriC^^, how can I run a memtest?
<EriC^^> !memtest | kristian_
<kristian_> EriC^^, also if I edit that grub line then I lose the 'nomodeset'
<EriC^^> kristian_: try typing 'ls /sys/firmware/efi'
<EriC^^> kristian_: keep it in, just make sure to add the 2 acpi_osi lines
<kristian_> EriC^^, so: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<EriC^^> kristian_: yup that looks good, save and exit
<EriC^^> then 'sudo update-grub'
<kristian_> EriC^^, ok - your ls command gives me 'config_table  efivars  esrt  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars'
<smalltalk> hey guys I've had 19.10 installed on a dell inspiron 15 7000 that I usually use an external monitor (HDMI) .. usually it runs fine, but if I take it off hdmi and battery usually docker crashes and it starts get slow and unresponsive until I reboot and goes to initramfs, after I run fsck on /dev/sdb3 (the ssd, it also has a hdd) it finds some bad blocks and fixes, after I reboot it's all good until I plug it in and off 
<EriC^^> kristian_: i think if it's also failing in windows, must be some hardware issue, most likely
<kristian_> EriC^^, could ram with the "wrong" mhz be causing this?
<EriC^^> kristian_: ok, that means you're using uefi mode, memtest isnt installed by default, if you want, you can boot a live usb of ubuntu in legacy mode, and you will get the memtest option in the menu, next to try ubuntu, install, etc
<kristian_> EriC^^, I would need to set the nomodeset then again though - correcto?
<EriC^^> kristian_: or you can download memtest for uefi here for free https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
<EriC^^> kristian_: i didnt get what you mean about the nomodeset again
<kristian_> EriC^^, I'll just download it
<EriC^^> yeah it's easier
<EriC^^> kristian_: i'd ask in ##hardware about the ram/mhz, i've no clue sorry
<EriC^^> kristian_: could it be that it's overheating?
<kristian_> EriC^^, ok but if I see correctly i have to download it, put in on a stick and boot it. there's no way to do it directly on a running ubuntu machine?
<EriC^^> kristian_: try "grep -i thermal /var/log/syslog" see if anything shows up
<EriC^^> kristian_: i think there must be
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<kristian_> EriC^^, I doubt it since I just started my machine started 2 programs and then it happened. I have been gaming on windows where the pc gets quite a bit louder (I guess hotter too)
<EriC^^> kristian_: i think you have to write it to a usb or cd
<EriC^^> do you not have any at all to use?
<EriC^^> again if you have a live usb at hand, you can use boot and use that since it has memtest by default
<kristian_> EriC^^, ok I think I'll use my ubuntu stick I have lying aroung then
<kristian_> thanks a lot will be back when it's done
<kristian_> really appreciate the help
<EriC^^> kristian_: no worries, it'll take like 8 hours or something fwiw
<kris7ian> EriC^^: looks like ubuntu won’t boot anymore since adding that grub flag :/
<kris7ian> EriC^^: also seems like memtest doesn’t work in uefi https://askubuntu.com/questions/258991/where-is-the-memtest-option-on-the-ubuntu-64-bit-live-cd so I’ll try what the answer suggests
<kris7ian> can I change my grub settings back somehow?
<ducasse> kris7ian: in the grub menu, press 'e' to edit grub
<kris7ian> ducasse: oh I should have thought of that :) thank you
<Aleric> Hi, I wanted to upgrade my nvidia drivers - but doing so REMOVED all 32bit support :/.  I need that however; what is going on?
<Aleric> Recommended packages:
<Aleric>   libnvidia-compute-440:i386 libnvidia-decode-440:i386 libnvidia-encode-440:i386 libnvidia-ifr1-440:i386 libnvidia-fbc1-440:i386 libnvidia-gl-440:i386
<Aleric> But if I try to install those, it removes the 64bit drivers and disables nvidia.
<Aleric> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-440
<Aleric> huh?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-440 eoan
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-440 does not exist in eoan
<Aleric> ii  nvidia-driver-440                                           440.64.00-0ubuntu1                                          amd64        NVIDIA driver metapackage
<jaimao_> Hi, does anyone know/use tmux?
<sarnold> irc works best with more specific questions
<jaimao_> sure, whats tmux's conf file pathname?
<oerheks> in /usr/share/doc/tmux/examples or your homefolder ~/.tmux.conf
<oerheks> this is a nice on, https://gist.github.com/koshuang/ee6258680dc7fe967e943bb02b7980f1
<Aleric> How can I remove everything cuda* from my system? I'm reading here that that might be the problem, so I want to start there.
<oerheks> how did you install cuda?
<Aleric> No idea - I have that installed for a longgg time.
<oerheks> if you used a PPA, use ppa-purge?
<jaimao_> oerheks installed tmux though docker .. is that why I can find those pathnames you just mentioned?
<jaimao_> cant*
<oerheks> jaimao_, good point, not sure..
<dar123> hey guyz, got a bionic machine here. i only see loopback in ifconfig. How can i find the name of the other interface if its not up
<oerheks> but a .tmux config is optional, so create one in the homefolder?
<jaimao_> ohh
<jaimao_> good point
<jaimao_> :)
<jaimao_> thank you ./
<oerheks> have fun!
<dar123> 'ip address show' gave the output
<zippo^> Hi members of Ubuntu, how do I change a color of about:blank for Firefox?
<leftyfb> zippo^: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhf46H4lGko   it's the first result on google searching for "firefox change "about:blank""
<Bashing-om> Aleric: Nvidia says - sudo apt-get --purge remove "*cublas*" "cuda*" -: https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/#axzz4gJrMlQVO
<zippo^> ik ga effe kijken, leftyfb
<Aleric> Bashing-om: Thanks - I just removed everything cuda and everything nvidia... now to try and reinstall.
<zippo^> I cannot watch good... a description?
<Bashing-om> Aleric: What release is this ? confirm the card and that the 440 driver is correct. the 440 driver is in our trusted PPA.
<Aleric> I don't know :/... It seems they only support 18.04 - but, how do I check what I have?
<Aleric> And I have a few ppa's.. but those are magic to me :(.  I just got them by copy&pasting something sometimes because it said I had to.
<Aleric> Lets start with checking if I have 18.04 .. how do I do that?
<linuxgecko> Aleric:  that should be in a release file in /etc?
<Aleric> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS"
<leftyfb> zippo^: you can't watch the youtube video?
<Bashing-om> Aleric: 440 is in the 20.04 repo. for 18.04 ( lsb_release -a) use: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa [ if and only If the card takes that version driver]
<zippo^> I have a eyes problem, leftyfb
<zippo^> I have Usher
<Aleric> I bought an RTX 2080 super - didn't install it yet though. I first wanted to upgrade nvidia drivers.
<Aleric> The table given on https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux doesn't match though... I have gcc 7.5.0
<linuxgecko> i have need of a terrible solution. is there an "easy"  to install / on a lvm in a file on an lvm?(yes, it's nested)
<Aleric> Also, I'm running kernel 5.2.0  :(.  But if I reboot now I won't have any GUI at all.
<dw1> apt update cant resolve DNS, users cant resolve DNS, and i found with nslookup users have server 127.0.0.1 (not in resolv.conf) but root uses 127.0.0.53 (in resolv.conf) .. wtf?
<dw1> 18.04
<leftyfb> dw1: then you have a DNS issue
<leftyfb> dw1: 127.0.0.x is for the local DNS caching as part of systemd-resolved
<Bashing-om> Aleric: Yup: 440 driver for that card: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa = install the hardware then the driver.
<dw1> root can resolve, others cant
<dw1> because of the IP issue
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Aleric
<ubottu> Aleric: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<dimm> Hello, All! Ubuntu 18.04. How i can get unlimited for creating core dump? /etc/security/limits.conf contents "*               soft    core            unlimited
<dimm> ", but under user 'ulimit -c' return '0'
<Aleric> Bashing-om: what does nomodeset do?
<Bashing-om> Aleric: Disables Kernel Mode Setting to allow you to boot with the vesa driver - until your get the Nvidia driver installed :D
<Bashing-om> dimm: systemd: try: https://sskaje.me/systemd-ulimit/  .
<Aleric> I'll just install nvidia without cuda for now - until I have the 2080 running
<Bashing-om> alw' sudo apt update ; duso apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '. Allow the sysytem to do its thing.
<Aleric> I need to know one thing though: doing this compiles the nvidia driver for the running kernel (5.2.0), but what will happen when I boot to 4.15? No nvidia driver right?  How can I cause the driver to be compiled after booting?
<Bashing-om> Aleric: ^^
<Aleric> I should run that before rebooting?
<Bashing-om> Aleric: DKMS should be installed - that will take care in a new kernel :D
<Aleric> It is installed
<Bashing-om> Aleric: ^^ that above will install the driver that the kernel deems best.
<Aleric> ok - lemme start with booting to 4.15 brb, I hope!
<dw1> k idk what it was i rebooted it fixed it
<linuxgecko> i have need of a terrible solution. is there an "easy" way to install / on a lvm in a file on an lvm?(yes, it's nested)
<dimm> Bashing-om, thanks a lot, working
<Bashing-om> dimm: :D
<madbilly> Hi all, I'm struggling to get a new bluetooth USB adapter working with my desktop. It is labelled CSR 4.0 and apparently has model number BTD-401 and chipset CSR8510
<madbilly> With the adapter plugged in, in the settings GUI when I try to turn Bluetooth on the switch turns orange but only moves a little bit; if I change focus to another app and leave the settings visible it turns grey but the switch moves to ON and when I return focus to the settings GUI it returns to OFF
<madbilly> btw I'm running Ubuntu 18.04
<madbilly> lsusb returns Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<madbilly> hcitool dev returns nothing
<madbilly> hciconfig returns
<madbilly> hci0:	Type: Primary  Bus: USB
<madbilly> 	BD Address: 00:1A:7D:DA:71:11  ACL MTU: 679:9  SCO MTU: 48:16
<madbilly> 	DOWN
<madbilly> 	RX bytes:574 acl:0 sco:0 events:30 errors:0
<madbilly> 	TX bytes:368 acl:0 sco:0 commands:30 errors:0
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> you'll be voiced in 30 sec
<Aleric> Bashing-om: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  was doing nothing :/
<Aleric> but well, now running kernel 4.15.
<madbilly> sorry
<oerheks> np, the server(s) go bonkers .. i see the troublemaker .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1208296/bluetoot-adapter-configuration-issue-id-0a120001
<Bashing-om> Aleric: ' dplg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Bashing-om> Aleric: dpkg **
<oerheks> madbilly,  i have read this, http://www.vcfed.org/forum/showthread.php?68897-Getting-cheap-BT-dongle-to-work-Ubuntu64 with some temporary fix.. #10
<madbilly> oerheks: thanks! I don't know how I don't find these things myself sometimes, I searched a lot last night! :)
<oerheks> tip: buy an other adapter
<madbilly> I should have tried searching for the lsusb or hciconfig return shouldn't I... obvious now
<Aleric> Bashing-om: too much to paste here and I don't want to start my browser yet (that opens again 40 tabs)
<oerheks> it is a power issue, not sure why the notes and proposals are not applied yet.
<Aleric> Anyway, I'm going to put the new graphics card in now.
<Aleric> bbl
<oerheks> madbilly, add yourself to this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1774640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774640 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth turns off automatically Ubuntu 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> Aleric: ' nc termbin.com 9999 < <(dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia;) '
<madbilly> oerheks: will do, thanks :+1:
<oerheks> madbilly,  with this fix page, ofcourse, if it works for you too.
<doug16k> do I need kernel 5.4 to fix zen 2 ecc?
<madbilly> oerheks: by "fix page" do you mean that launchpad bug you linked to? I don't see a fix in there except to reboot. That's not working for me, but that may be because my adapter isn't working and therefore there's no hardware to enable.
<oerheks> no, from that vcfed.org page
<oerheks> comment #10
<doug16k> if I did install kernel 5.4, would that screw up nvidia drivers?
<Bashing-om> doug16k: Should not - see ' apt show dkms ' .
<madbilly> oerheks: I don't have any messages about bluetooth firmware failing to load from dmesg
<madbilly> So I think my problem requires the kernel fix which is mentioned on page 2
<madbilly> I actually bought this for my RPi, not my x64 desktop, so I'll try it on the RPi and see if it works there (from what I understand it should, as the kernel regression doesn't affect ARM)
<canasta> Hey, so this is a stab in the dark, and not a major concern. I'm working in Blender and often listen to some media in the background (youtube or w/e). After working for awhile, media stops playing. Everything loads and buffers correctly and I can scroll through the video. I have to close Blender and restart firefox to get it to work again. Simply restarting firefox doesn't help. So I'm guessing it's something with Blender.
<canasta> Also, I'm new to ubuntu, and sorry for the novel :-)
<doug16k> Bashing-om, installed 5.4.24-generic, seems perfect, no ecc issue. thanks for reply!
<Bashing-om> doug16k: Great :D
<jmcguckin> installing 18.04LTS craps out when asking for a user name.  Keyboard prints weird junk. Arrow keys work fine.
<sarnold> it's normally the other way around when things break, arrow keys print out junk..
<jmcguckin> I can move up/down page just fine (e.g. select disk for installing on, etc). When installer ask for username, it quickly times out and report that the install can't continue.
<doug16k> jmcguckin, maybe you could switch to another virtual console and see if you are getting kernel errors there? ctrl-alt-F key
<doug16k> as in F1 thru F12 key
<doug16k> your USB or USB_HID driver might be freaking out about something - that would explain weirdness on the keyboard
<jmcguckin> log says "PROBLEM COMPLETING INSTALLATION". Provided target directory /target was not empty
<Aleric> Bashing-om: I'm back... I put the RTX 2080 Super in - but since I only had one cable I have two other monitors connected to the old GPU, which is still in the PC too.  However, only the 2080 works (that is, I only have one X server - which drives the single monitor connected to the 2080)
<Aleric> I'd like to change that... but hmm.  Question: how can I find which X configuration file is currently loaded?
<Aleric> It used to be called /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. but apparently no longer the case :(
<Bashing-om> Aleric: Yukkie on me - I have no experience with multi-monitors. Any hint though in any of the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d files ?
<Aleric> I used to be an expert :/ .. but I just can't find back the config file anymore :/.  Lemme look there.
<sarnold> the config isn't needed for most users
<sarnold> see xorg.conf(5) for a list of locations the X server will look for the config file
<Aleric> I had a custom config file :/ ... but it seems that isn't used anymore even.
<sarnold> hmm if you put one in place I'd expect it to be used
<Aleric> Hmm - I enabled 'xinerama' in nvidia settings utility, but displays stay black.. lemme try a reboot to see if that starts a second X server now.
<Fevix> I use Firefox and I recently discovered that Google accounts are global across all local accounts. Is there some way to fix this so that only my account can use Firefox with my Google account?
<Fevix> If not, is there another browser I can use that DOESNT share google accounts across all local accounts?
<leftyfb> Fevix: I do not think what you're saying is true. Firefox saves it's settings in your home directory
<leftyfb> Fevix: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Fevix> I was logged in on only my account. I gave the laptop to a friend on a guest account, and I come back to find three new google accounts logged in on my local account
<Fevix> My local account is password protected
<oerheks> https://www.androidcentral.com/how-completely-reset-your-google-login-across-every-device
<leftyfb> oerheks: that's not what they're looking for
<leftyfb> Fevix: login to the guest account and try to access your google account in firefox there
<oerheks> it must been stored in that device browser, change password after that, so that stored password is invalid
<tangarora> where can I find swtpm for kvm on ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Fevix: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Fevix> HOw can I check?
<jemark> Fevix: lsb_release -a
<leftyfb> tangarora: swtpmi is not an ubuntu package or a file included in any ubuntu package. There is the swtpm-mvo snap, but I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for
<leftyfb> Fevix: also please pastebin the output of:   apt-cache policy firefox
<Fevix> https://hastebin.com/otatelisef.sql
<Fevix> there's both
<oerheks> tangarora, i see the auth has a ppa https://launchpad.net/~stefanberger/+archive/ubuntu/swtpm-focal
<leftyfb> Fevix: ok, there really should be no reason logins on your browser should be getting copied across user profiles
<oerheks> or bionic https://launchpad.net/~stefanberger/+archive/ubuntu/swtpm-bionic?field.series_filter=bionic
<Fevix> Lemme hop over to the other account leftyfb it might log me out here
<leftyfb> Fevix: I think this requires more testing. Login to the guest account on your laptop and try to access your google account from your regular users profile. Then setup another account on the guest account and do the reverse
<tangarora> OK... just wanted to have virt guests with encrypted disk images... not practical if you can un-encypt them automatically.
<tangarora> can not I mean...
<tangarora> This could have worked...
<Fevix> Okay, maybe this was from a while back when I let them on my account. Gave them their own cause I got tired of reentering my pass every time they closed the laptop
<Fevix> Couldn't get to ANY google accounts on their FIrefox (none were logged in)
<Fevix> but I'm logged in on mine so
<Fevix> -shrug-
<tangarora> OK SUSE has it...  | ibmswtpm2 | IBM's Software TPM 2.0 | package
<tangarora> Maybe a better virtual host?
<Monona> How do I turn my laptop's webcam off without disabling it?  I turned it on for a web meeting and now can't figure out how to turn it off.  Instructions I'm finding online are all for disabling it.
<topcat001> the light is on? In that case something is holding the device open.
<Monona> topcat001: Exactly. I've closed the meeting tab in my browser, but the light is still on.
#ubuntu 2020-03-12
<topcat001> have you tried restarting the browser?
<joako> I got the Ubuntu 18.04 live disc to boot via PXE (network) the issue is I always have to install some package after I boot it. Also I would like to remove unused packages so the image can be smaller
<joako> How can I customize the Ubuntu Live? All I can find is info about some discontinued Ubuntu Customization Kit
<jmcguckin> Can't install - installer says "target dir /target was not empty"
<multifractal> My computer forced itself into doing some windows updates. Midway through (I wasn't paying much attention) it reboots. I look over and it's saying `error no such partition. entering rescue mode... grub rescue>`
<pragmaticenigma> !grub | multifractal
<ubottu> multifractal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Psi-Jack> 11135:Mar 10 11:44:24 midgaard gnome-shell[2397]: error: Unable to lock: Lock was blocked by an application -- So, this is fun. My screen lock is failing to work lately because of that error which is popped up when it tries as well.
<bray90820> I am here on ubuntu 16.04.4 but no matter what I do I can't get any online streaming to work audio and video on sites like youtube and vimeo and mixlr just endlessly load
<bray90820> I have tried it on both firefox and chromeum
<sarnold> bray90820: do you use ublock origin or adblock or noscript or privacy badger or any of the other "break the browser" extensions?
<bray90820> No adblock settings
<bray90820> sarnold:
<bray90820> Firefox did just play DRM content from Tidal
<sarnold> did that require installing something "funny" from tidal to make it work? or is that using standard w3c DRM?
<bray90820> Just stadared w3c I believe because all i did was play it straight from tidal without installing anything
<bray90820> sarnold: If you are wondering mixlr is an audio only site
<bray90820> sarnold: Any ideas?
<sarnold> bray90820: not really; if you run firefox from the command line do you get any error messages?
<doug16k> bray90820, press F12 and look at the console
<doug16k> it might say something
<sarnold> oh also a good one
<bray90820> No errors from the command line but the console gave me this
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/h0b9edu1
<doug16k> bray90820, source maps dont matter
<doug16k> they are for developer
<doug16k> you can't debug it on live youtube site, as expected
<bray90820> Well then where do I go from here
<sarnold> bray90820: how about dmesg? /var/log/ logs?
<doug16k> bray90820, try turning off hardware acceleration (or turn it on if it was off) in the browser settings
<doug16k> bray90820, you could try running it like this: firefox --safe-mode
<bray90820> It's not just a firefox issue tho because chromeium doesn't work ether
<doug16k> fancy firewall setup?
<bray90820> No firewall setup that I know of
<sarnold> pihole?
<bray90820> No idea what that is
<doug16k> `sudo ufw status` says inactive?
<sarnold> probably not then :) hehe -- pihole is a network-wide adblocker kind of thing
<bray90820> No adblocker installed
<bray90820> sudo ufw status is inactive
<bray90820> In the youtube settings I can't even change the quality of the video which is weird
<bray90820> So local video files don't play ether
<doug16k> bray90820, secure sites work? you can go to your bank site
<bray90820> Yes secure site works
<doug16k> nvm, youtube wouldnt load at all
<Psi-Jack> Ugh, there it goes again, "Lock was blocked by an application"
<bray90820> Youtube.com loads but the videos don't play
<bray90820> Neather does local mp4 files
<doug16k> run chrome and open this url: chrome://gpu/
<Psi-Jack> When I lock the screen manually, it works. when it tries to do so itself, it fails.
<doug16k> bray90820, rasterization says what?
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: try using d-feet to look around for a dbus interface for inhibiting the screen lock
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: *maybe* it has a way to find out which application is still inhibiting the screen lock
<Psi-Jack> But, this is with nothing even running... :/
<doug16k> Psi-Jack, you must mean nothing apparently running. how did you verify that "nothing" is running?
<bray90820> doug16k: https://pastebin.com/raw/fawzG9sS
<bray90820> Rasterization: Software only. Hardware acceleration disabled
<doug16k> bray90820, looks fine
<Psi-Jack> I mean that, there's nothing in startup, I closed down anything that was running, actively. And, it still was unable to automatically lock.
<sarnold> X error received: serial 851, error_code 170 (GLXBadWindow), request_code 152, minor_code 32 (Unknown)
<Psi-Jack> d-feet looks pretty useful though. :)
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: my wild guess at this point is that an application is misbehaving -- eg the process is still running but its window is gone
<Psi-Jack> Not when confirmed with ps.
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: hence my hope that there's an API to find out who still has that lock :)
<Psi-Jack> Don't think of me as a newbie. Apparently this problem has been reported many many times over, according to google search results. :)
<sarnold> doug16k: would glxgears be a tolerable way to try to debug bray90820's GLXBadWindow error message? is that relevant?
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: aha, cool
<Psi-Jack> With no solutions....
<doug16k> sarnold, yes, the browser is probably using opengl to render the screen
<doug16k> the video overla
<doug16k> y
<bray90820> doug16k: sarnold It is not just a browser issue because local Mp4 files aren't playing
<sarnold> bray90820: does glxgears print anything?
<bray90820> What is glxgears
<Psi-Jack> Oh sheash, I set the lock time to 2 minutes, and that just worked. :/
<sarnold> it draws some gears on screen to test glx
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: oh sheesh :) thanks for reporting back
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: I *hate* things like that..
<Psi-Jack> Well, that doesn't /solve/ it, and that's realy just the powe saving blank screen. But, we'll try again with 15 minutes as it was before.
<Psi-Jack> I think it's kinda hit/miss.. Or an actual bug that originated in Fedora and made its way into Ubuntu.
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: I never got to the bottom of it, but a year or so ago I think I saw every few weeks my xset dpms settings being reset. I wish I could have figured that one out.
<Psi-Jack> sarnold: Yep. That'
<Psi-Jack> That's still an issue, actually. :)
<bray90820> sarnold: 334 frames in 5.0 seconds = 66.759 FPS and the gears are spinning
<sarnold> bray90820: alright, cool; how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<bray90820> It's huge but here it is
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/adRFBZbP
<bray90820> sarnold:
<RadSurfer> anyone know if you can scan a file for a specific hex-sequence, in linux?
<sarnold> bray90820: dang. I was hoping to spot something there :/
<bray90820> So now what?
<sarnold> bray90820: I think try playing videos with mpv or mplayer or ffmpeg from the command line and see if any of *them* emit useful error messages
<bray90820> So I just tried VLC and that works but the default video player does not work
<sarnold> RadSurfer: nothing *easy* ; I was just able to search for eg an ascii NUL using: echo -ne '\x00' > /tmp/pattern ; grep -ra -f /tmp/pattern /usr/lib/
<sarnold> RadSurfer: but that'd probably break with newlines or similar :(
<doug16k> RadSurfer, yes, use grep
<RadSurfer> I need to find specifically EF BB BF
<bray90820> sarnold: Yeah the terminal doesn't work ether
<RadSurfer> apparently it raises issues with geidt
<RadSurfer> gedit
<sarnold> hah, the silly BOM strikes again https://unicode.org/faq/utf_bom.html
<doug16k> well yes I can see why
<doug16k> what byte is before that?
<bray90820> sarnold: No error messages so where do I go from here
<doug16k> gedit breaks if the file begins with that?
<sarnold> bray90820: no idea
<sarnold> bray90820: did this work before some recent thing?
<sarnold> bray90820: did it never work?
<bray90820> As far as I know it never worked but I didn't really try 7 months
<doug16k> oh lol in gedit the bom is invisibly there and you can insert characters before it
<sarnold> RadSurfer: this works: echo -en '\xEF\xBB\xBF' > /tmp/pattern ; rg --file /tmp/pattern  -- I found some hilarious stuff in my home directory this way :)
<linuxgecko> greetings. i have gotten myself into a pickle. how hard is it to get the ubuntu installed to select an LV in a file, inside a lv?
<doug16k> http://unicode.org/faq/utf_bom.html#bom5 <-- it is doing it right
<RadSurfer> it does not tell me how to DELETE REMOVE it
<RadSurfer> iconv did not seem to help
<RadSurfer> Can someone help with this please,  " bout.bas: text/x-c; charset=us-ascii ",
<RadSurfer> what deoes the text/x-c  mean?
<leftyfb> RadSurfer: you want ##linux or maybe #bash
<eldowan> I'm running unbound on pfsense to provide an alias for a DNS entry to a local ip address. this ubuntu laptop only resolves the local ip if I overwrite resolv.conf. if I use the default DHCP provided, it resolves the public IP address. Other ubuntu machines work correctly. how can I troubleshoot this?
<anon> how many of u are infected with covid-19
<multifractal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ggTpb9Y56f/ boot-repair did not bring back Grub, which went missing during a windows 10 update
<multifractal> after the Asus splash screen Windows logo appears, no matter what
<Saurabh009> Boot with a live Ubuntu and update grub.
<Saurabh009> from command line
<anon> were all gonna die from Coronavirus
<Ahmed4119> hi
<phinxy> (ubuntu 19) in KiCAD when a popup dialog is dragged by its top bar the entire program moves with it
<phinxy> Is this ubuntu, gnome or kicad doing something wrong?
<kevr> Anybody have a nice example of running xmodmap for a specific user/display on ADD action of a udev rule? Googling this comes up with many, many different "examples" walking across many years of Linux
<kevr> I'm trying to find an example meant for a _recent_ version of linux, like ubuntu 19.10 (that im currently on)
<kevr> My user is `kevr`, my DISPLAY is at :1
<kevr> heh, nevermind, i was using the wrong $DISPLAY the whole time. derp. -_-
<ducasse> phinxy: i'm guessing your program is not interacting with the windoww manager properly. see if they have a forum or irc channel, and ask there if others are experiencing the same thing
<proneon267> what is the package name of the app "users and groups" ?
<dmo139> Do you mean "gnome-system-tools"
<proneon267> dmo139 but that doesn't show up on my repo list
<dmo139> It's in the universe repo
<proneon267> dmo139 thanks
<Rumen> Hello
<Rumen> anyone can help with broken package installation?
<Rumen> dependancies issue
<Rumen> with MySQL8
<Rumen> This is the issue https://imagebin.ca/v/5FLDb3MQQXd7
<Rumen> at the same time I have working MySQL8
<Rumen> https://imagebin.ca/v/5FLERVQLCiFB
<EriC^> Rumen: try 'sudo apt-get -f install | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Rumen> Thanks EriC^ here you are https://termbin.com/kzlm
<Rumen> Eric^ please check the 2 images I sent above
<EriC^> Rumen: type    dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^rc|^ii" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rumen> OK here you are https://termbin.com/ifpv
<EriC^> Rumen: seems it's unpacked but not installed
<Rumen> Yes exactly
<Rumen> And I don't need it but I can't remove it due to dependancies error
<Rumen> Because I already have working MySQL server ver.8
<EriC^> Rumen: hmm, are you sure nothing you have depends on it?
<EriC^> Rumen: you could run, sudo dpkg -P --force-all mysql-cluster-community-client
<EriC^> that should forcefully remove it even if there are errors
<EriC^> i think you'll also need to run sudo dpkg -P --force-all mysql-client
<Rumen> same error https://imagebin.ca/v/5FLHwUtpGKB3
<EriC^> seems dbconfig-mysql needs it
<EriC^> do you need 'mysql-cluster-community-server' and dbconfig-mysql?
<Rumen> I just want to have apache + mysql + phpmyadmin to work on some web projects on my localchost
<EriC^> Rumen: did you add any ppa's?
<Rumen> it is possible but how to check?
<Rumen> when I installed and configured apache + mysql + phpmyadmin I followed someinstructions I may put some PPA's I don't remember
<ducasse> Rumen: do you have a link to the instructions you followed?
<EriC^> Rumen: type "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Rumen> https://termbin.com/7uizx
<Rumen> ducasse no it was long time ago
<EriC^> Rumen: it looks like there is a ppa for mysql, currently not active though
<ducasse> it might still have packages installed
<EriC^> Rumen: do you have stuff you need currently for mysql or can you afford to remove it all and reinstall mysql from ubuntu repos
<ducasse> with this many third party repos it's hard to support
<EriC^> ducasse: this many? it's barely over 30
<EriC^> xD
<Rumen> I can remove all and reinstall
<EriC^> Rumen: ok, type "dpkg -l | grep mysql | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> also dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^rc|^ii" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rumen> https://termbin.com/sgfu
<Rumen> https://termbin.com/98vr
<EriC^> Rumen: also this ppa is related to wheezy not ubuntu, i'd recommend purging it after we're done if you dont need it deb http://shop.softmaker.com/repo/apt wheezy non-free
<Rumen> I don't need that
<EriC^> !info dbconfig-mysql  bionic
<ubottu> dbconfig-mysql (source: dbconfig-common): dbconfig-common MySQL/MariaDB support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<EriC^> Rumen: type "sudo apt-get purge dbconfig-mysql"
<Rumen> error
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/adz99RvA
<Rumen> E: Unmet dependencies
<Rumen> If I purge everything with mysql* ?
<EriC^> Rumen: type   dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ "^mysql" { print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y
<EriC^> Rumen: yes
<EriC^> that command should do it, else we will loop over them using dpkg -P --force-all
<Rumen> not removed
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/B8wR0EkH
<EriC^> Rumen: type   dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ "^mysql" { print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y dbconfig-mysql libmysqlclient20
<Rumen> same issue https://pastebin.com/BpWLf9V3
<EriC^> Rumen: type   dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ "^mysql" { print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y dbconfig-mysql libmysqlclient20 phpmyadmin python-mysqldb
<EriC^> hopefully it doesnt have anything else depending on those
<Rumen> no  https://pastebin.com/p8p73tbS
<EriC^> !info libgdal20 bionic
<ubottu> libgdal20 (source: gdal): Geospatial Data Abstraction Library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3+dfsg-2 (bionic), package size 4979 kB, installed size 16742 kB
<EriC^> Rumen: type   dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ "^mysql" { print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y dbconfig-mysql libmysqlclient20 phpmyadmin python-mysqldb libgdal20 libmysqlcppconn7v5
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/qg7vq2qN
<EriC^> Rumen: type   dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ "^mysql" { print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y dbconfig-mysql libmysqlclient20 phpmyadmin python-mysqldb libgdal20 libmysqlcppconn7v5 libopenscenegraph-3.4-131
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/uCHD92jJ
<EriC^> Rumen: type   dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ "^mysql" { print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y dbconfig-mysql libmysqlclient20 phpmyadmin python-mysqldb libgdal20 libmysqlcppconn7v5 libopenscenegraph-3.4-131 scribus-trunk
<EriC^> hopefully that's the last of the deps
<EriC^> !info scribus-trunk bionic
<ubottu> Package scribus-trunk does not exist in bionic
<EriC^> Rumen: type 'apt-cache policy scribus-trunk | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/6mWtWewk
<Rumen> https://termbin.com/xgdd
<EriC^> Rumen: type   dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ "^mysql" { print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y dbconfig-mysql libmysqlclient20 phpmyadmin python-mysqldb libgdal20 libmysqlcppconn7v5 libopenscenegraph-3.4-131 scribus-trunk emma
<EriC^> Rumen: do you need that scribus ppa?
<EriC^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/scribus/ppa/ubuntu bionic main
<Rumen> I use scribus, but as far as it is a not a program that updates regularly I can remove the PPA
<EriC^> ok keep for now
<EriC^> did the removal for the packages work?
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/uv0YKL5P
<EriC^> great
<EriC^> Rumen: ok, type 'sudo apt-get update' to make sure no other ppa's are influencing the list
<Rumen> how can I install correct now the MySQL and the phpmyadmin?
<Rumen> Fetched 495 kB in 7s (68,2 kB/s) Reading package lists... Done
<EriC^> Rumen: type 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server'
<dar123> how do we do ifdown in bionic
<EriC^> Rumen: ?
<Rumen> the system still upgrade seems there were many packages waiting to solve the issue
<Rumen> error again
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/JDxsxDA2
<Zilenc3> What are a few options to trigger GRUB to load from the 2nd option instead of defaulting to the first, temporarily? ie. Ubuntu is #1, Win #2. I'm away from my computer and want to boot into windows every now and then, but have no physical access to it.
<Zilenc3> I can remotely access via teamviewer though.
<mgedmin> Zilenc3: grub-reboot 2
<mgedmin> but I'm not sure about the 2
<mgedmin> maybe better use the textual title
<mgedmin> see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/en/man8/grub-reboot.8.html
<Zilenc3> Gives me an idea at the very least, thanks
<mgedmin> also see the caveats section where it might not be just for only one boot if you use RAID/LVM!
<Rumen> Eric^ still can't install mysql ... again error
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mfoolb> hello, after some weeks I tried to user my scanner but simple-scan and sane can't connect to it.. OS recognize it what could be wrong and/or how to troubleshoot? thnx
<mfoolb> simple-scan give a 'failed to scan - unable to connect to scanner'
<mfoolb> dmesg output: [1184669.771727] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04a9, idProduct=190f, bcdDevice= 7.04
<pragmaticenigma> mfoolb: have you verified SANE is installed?
<mfoolb> pragmaticenigma: as said before Sane doesn't recognize/access it
<mfoolb> pragmaticenigma: xsane gives 'failed to open device error
<mfoolb> pragmaticenigma: 'genesys:libsub:001:031': Invalid argument
<pragmaticenigma> mfoolb: From the documentation it is supported, and it appears your system recognizes which library to use (sane-genesys) ... Might need to report a bug to launchpad
<mfoolb> running simple-scan as root I receive the following error in the console: [bjnp] create_broadcast_socket: ERROR - bind socket to local address failed - Address already in use
<mfoolb> I'm out of my confor zone here.. anyone can help?
<mfoolb> *confort
<pragmaticenigma> mfoolb: Is this a network scanner or USB>
<mfoolb> USB Canone Lide
<pragmaticenigma> Yes, but how are you connected to the scanner mfoolb ?
<mfoolb> pragmaticenigma: first word.. USB
<mfoolb> output from lsusb | grep Canon
<pragmaticenigma> mfoolb: There is no reason to take a negative tone. I'm trying to help. I read that as being the "name" of the device. I use a USB Brother AWS-1500 but it has wifi networking support. Sometimes it needs to be verified
<mfoolb> Bus 001 Device 033: ID 04a9:190f Canon, Inc.
<mfoolb> pragmaticenigma: I'm thankful for you help..
<mfoolb> pragmaticenigma: I had given the dmesg output so I thought you did read that.. so..
<mfoolb> system recognize scanner connected via usb.. it has worked before.. sane/simple-scan installed .. I have only those errors I gave here before
<oerheks> known issue: that sane scanner, 220, is not supported standard, this ppa might be your fix too.. ppa:rolfbensch/sane-git https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-git
<pragmaticenigma> mfoolb: When it worked before, was this on the same intall of Ubuntu? What has changed since you last had it working? System upgrades, hardware changes?
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: It's listed as "complete" on the sane development pages. Where are you finding that information?
<oerheks> "it worked before" and "i had only those errors" does not match..
<mfoolb> guys I'm really sorry..
<mfoolb> I've just tried changing ports.. and now it works..
<oerheks> i have that 220 too..
<mfoolb> it was connected to the same port it has been for months
<mfoolb> no update nothing changed
<mfoolb> I have previously disconnected and reconnected while testing but used the same port
<mfoolb> different port and now it's working ?!
<mfoolb> sorry about that
<oerheks> uh??
<mfoolb> oerheks: uh?? in what sense
<oerheks> i was struggling from 16.04 and up ..
<mfoolb> I'm using 18.03
<mfoolb> 220 was supported when I bought it..
<mfoolb> only problem is higher dpi
<mfoolb> anyway thanks .. bye
<alazy> There is a samba/cifs share called 2TBhdd. I connect from PC where my uid is 1001 using 'sudo mount.cifs //my.ip/2TBhdd /mnt/RemoteDisk -o username=alazy,uid=1234,gid=1234' where 1234 is the uid/gid of user/group alazy on the server. Once connected ls -n shows uid,gid=1234 but still treats my permissions as 'other'; if permissions are rwxr-xr-x I can't write. How to fix?
<alazy> ^Above, if I connect via ssh as alazy, I can write to the same directory.
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: Make sure the path /mnt/RemoteDisk is writable by your user locally
<alazy> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, did that. The local user alazy can write/edit where I cannot do so through cifs even though I think I've properly connected with alazy's uid,gid.
<leftyfb> alazy: what filesystem is the cifs share locally?
<alazy> leftyfb: ext4
<alazy> with --verbose option I see: mount.cifs kernel mount options: ip=192.168.1.67,unc=\\192.168.1.67\2TBhdd,uid=1234,gid=1234,user=alazy,pass=********
<alazy> However, I can create and edit over cifs as root (sudo) user.
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: I have a cifs mount, the difference that I see is I don't define the uid/gid...the Samba server is sharing a folder from an ext4 filesystem
<alazy> pragmaticenigma: At first I didn't specify uid/gid either but had the problem and saw on client that file/dir owner appeared to be root via ls -n. Googling suggested explicitly informing uid,gid to match that of local user,group owner. If you don't set uid,gid, then you must have set +w permissions for 'other', no?
<p0a> Hello I'm using `browse' to default open certain files
<p0a> I'd like .txt files to open with emacs client. How can I do that?
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: The group that owns the mount point I am a member of, and the group has write permissions
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: actually... correction... the folder appears to be owned root:root ... write only available to user
<pragmaticenigma> Let me check one of my other share mounts... I realized that I only read from that folder, never write
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: Apologies... I appear to be in the same boat with you
<p0a> Does anyone know how to set up emacs to open from `xdg-open' ?
<p0a> I tried to put `export EDITOR="emacsclient"' in my .bashrc but it invokes emacs in a terminal
<p0a> ah nevermind, I forgot to reload my .bashrc
<p0a> still doesn't work, how does xdg-open look up the editor?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't believe xdg-open looks at that environment variable. It uses a definition file to match file types to handlers
<p0a> you're right
<waltman> I'm running ubuntu 18.04 as my desktop at work, and like many of us I'm now working remotely for the time being. I had to change the password used for our svn server on Tuesday. Now every time I do anything with svn it's asking me for my password. Our admin says this is a feature and it's supposed to do it, so clearly ubuntu must have been caching it somewhere. Anyone know how I can change it? I've tried
<waltman> removing ~/.svn but that didn't help.
<waltman> It also didn't appear to be in the gnome keyring.
<p0a> change what waltman
<waltman> I'd like to change its cached password so I don't have to keep typing it.
<p0a> You want the new pwd to be remembered by your machine?
<waltman> Yes.
<p0a> how do you use svn? whats your client
<waltman> Just the plain vanilla command line client, version 1.9.7.
<p0a> waltman: it says to delete ~/.subversion/auth online
<p0a> and then `svn up'
<alazy> pgragmaticenigma: Actually, I cannot write over cifs as normal user even to a folder with 777 permissions.
<p0a> waltman: you also have a ~/.subversion/servers file where you can add your usernames and passwords if you have many servers
<waltman> I've already tried deleting that. It saves the username associated with the server but not the password. It was working last week so it's got to be saved *somewhere*.
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: correct, which is why i mentioned I was in the same boat as you... it's something I haven't solved
<p0a> What is the `application .desktop file' ?
<p0a> How can I run emacsclient like that?
<waltman> But I'll give the servers file a try. Thanks.
<p0a> I want to do something like `xdg-mime default ... text/x-tex' where ... somehow describes emacsclient
<waltman> It's entirely possible it's popping up something on my workstation that I can't see. I had that happen with ssh before.
<p0a> waltman: order your files by last changed date? use find
<alazy> pragmaticenigma: I think I fixed it by providing username=alazy,gid=alazy,uid=alazy instead of providing the numeric gid,uid. Thanks anyway.
<waltman> p0a: Tried that.
<p0a> waltman: I think the servers file should do it
<pragmaticenigma> alazy: Thanks for the update... I will give that a try on my system when I have the chance
<p0a> aaah did it. I used Nautilus to have the Open With option do it for me
<p0a> and I edited /usr/share/applications/emacs.desktop
<Sbur3> Three questions in one, I believe. I want to boot off of /sdb1, but it doesn't seem to do that.  How do I change booting procedures? A previous kernel ~.23 boots while expecting to boot off of ~.40. How do I get that to change? And among the sources when I try to use software updater, I find "cosmic". I don't want that. How do I make it right?
<Sbur3> I choose Ubuntu 19.10 in the boot menu after BIOS
<rapidwave> Having a problem. I have disabled unattended upgrades and restarted, but I still cannot use apt or dpkg for anything
<oerheks> rapidwave, what errors do you get? post the update output on paste.ubuntu.com please
<oerheks> no answer, next!
<ash_worksi> hi nice people. :) this isn't an ubuntu question but maybe someone can point me in the right direction. I need some elementary information on how connections between systems are handled. Suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: connections as in ##networking?
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: already asked
<ash_worksi> but yeah, kind of
<ash_worksi> I feel like ##networking is more a hardware channel
<lotuspsychje> not really, that would be ##hardware
<ash_worksi> where as I am referring specifically to how software connections are handled on nodes
<ash_worksi> well, people tend to ask topology questions and what-have-you
<ash_worksi> which isn't really like "what is a socket?"
<oerheks> with tcp packets, headers and routes
<oerheks> ##networking is your source
<ash_worksi> oerheks: see, that's kind of different though
<ash_worksi> or is it?...
<gnomadik> Just try and if they throw you out you learned something today lol
<rabbitnightmare> can gparted be used to write an image to a SD card?
<ash_worksi> I mean, something needs negotiate how a request is to be initiated right? like a browser will take user input and attempt to establish a connection; there's probably gonna be something between the browser and the connection that actually interprets info the browser describes into packets and sends them... I think I am looking for information on that
<sarnold> ash_worksi: the best way to get started is a copy of w richard stevenson's TCP/IP Illustrated
<sarnold> ash_worksi: most of it's still pretty good despite its age; skip everything about t/tcp though
<oerheks> we might be able to help if it does not work
<ash_worksi> sarnold: thank you for the suggestion
<ash_worksi> t/tcp?
<gnomadik> rabbitnightmare: not sure, but dd or ddrescue are probably better options? I know that doesn’t answer your question, sorry
<sarnold> ash_worksi: yes, t/tcp was something w richard stevenson was quite interested in but it never went anywhere
<sarnold> ash_worksi: but the rest of the book is fantastic :)
<rabbitnightmare> thank you I will give that a try
<rabbitnightmare> oh he left :(
<lotuspsychje> rabbitnightmare: maybe if you shared whats your end goal, volunteers could help think along with you
<ducasse> rabbitnightmare: i think gnome disks can
<rabbitnightmare> trying to write a 128gb sd card image to a 128gb sd card for my raspberry pi
<ducasse> i'd just use dd
<rabbitnightmare> Windows fails every time I try
<rabbitnightmare> will do
<rabbitnightmare> I forgot about DD
<lordcirth> rabbitnightmare, use 'conv=fdatasync status=progress'
<lordcirth> And 'bs=1M
<lordcirth> for speed
<rabbitnightmare> tyvm its just a raspberry pi image for video gaymz
<oerheks> && sunc
<oerheks> err && sync
<SpeedrunnerG55> laitly ive been having this issue where, windows and sometimes some areas of the same window that my curser is not hovering over will become blurry and fuzzy when my mouse it not hovering over it, then becomes cleat when i mouse over it
<badsektur> SpeedrunnerG55, hmm, a typical case of electronic demon possession, you need to wipe your mnouse with holy water and 3 rounds of hail mary's written in a notepad
<SpeedrunnerG55> om sorry what? xD
<SpeedrunnerG55> im*(
<forgotmynick> hello. on 16.04 when i type `service php` followed by tab, I see a list of relevant services, however, when doing this in 18.04, nothing comes up. is there something i need to do to enable this?
<leftyfb> forgotmynick: systemctl |grep php
<forgotmynick> leftyfb: not what i'm referring to
<leftyfb> forgotmynick: though, I'm not sure what "php" service you're running
<forgotmynick> when pressing tab, it doesn't bring a list of services (auto completion)
<leftyfb> forgotmynick: what service are you looking for exactly?
<forgotmynick> i'm not looking for a service
<leftyfb> then why are you using the service utility?
<forgotmynick> leftyfb: you misunderstood my question but i've found the issue. needed to install bash-completion
<leftyfb> forgotmynick: bash-completion should have been installed by default
<spacedust> im trying to make networking-routes service start at boot
<spacedust> apt install ifupdown-extra
<spacedust> added my static route to /etc/network/routes
<spacedust> if i start /etc/init.d/networking-routes start then i get my routes
<spacedust> but i want it to be automatic at boot
<spacedust> my eth interface is not set anywhwde it uses dhcp, and i would like to add a static route
<leftyfb> spacedust: sudo update-rc.d enable networking-routes
<spacedust> how could i do this ?
<spacedust> systemctl enable networking-routes did nothing
<spacedust> leftyfb: ill try that
<spacedust> leftyfb: you mean update-rc.d networking-routes enable :)
<spacedust> lets see if that worked
<leftyfb> yep, sorry, I'm all about systemd these days. They're opposite
<spacedust> leftyfb: how would i do it wirh systemd ? i dont beed ifupdown-extra if it can ve done otherwise
<spacedust> ans i need to find another way cause this doesnt start at boot
<funabashi> hi i have problem with apt-get install , can anyone plesase check https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QdWvJx3Y8q/
<oerheks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 33 not upgraded. //9 not fully installed or removed.
<oerheks> first update properly
<oerheks> apt install -f // apt dist-upgrade
<sarnold> /bin/sh: 1: /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure: not found
<sarnold> oof.
<TJ-> who misplaced debconf!?
<ioria> looks like a borked perl
<funabashi> apt install -f
<funabashi> not worked propperly
<oerheks> that should fix not full installed packages, what is the output if you try?
<TJ-> funabashi: what does "which dpkg-preconfigure" report?
<TJ-> funabashi: also "dpkg -S /usr/bin/perl"
<funabashi> /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure
<funabashi> TJ-: perl-base: /usr/bin/perl
<smalltalk> hey guys I've had 19.10 installed on a dell inspiron 15 7000 that I usually use an external monitor (HDMI) .. usually it runs fine, but if I take it off hdmi and battery usually docker crashes and it starts get slow and unresponsive until I reboot and goes to initramfs, after I run fsck on /dev/sdb3 (the ssd, it also has a hdd) it finds some bad blocks and fixes, after I reboot it's all good until I plug it in and off 
<TJ-> funabashi: those are as expected so far. now try "which perl"
<funabashi> TJ-: gives no output
<TJ-> funabashi: aha!
<TJ-> funabashi: you're lost the file.
<TJ-> funabashi: could have lost more, let's check that package with "dpkg --verify perl-base"
<TJ-> funabashi: that command should not return any messages; if it does it'll be due to missing/corrupted files which you'll need to replace
<funabashi> ??5??????   /usr/bin/perl
<TJ-> funabashi: right, so problem
<TJ-> funabashi: now try: "find /var/cache/apt/archives -name 'perl-base*' "
<TJ-> funabashi: this may not return any reports. If it doesn't it means we have to manually fetch the package in order to reinstall it
<funabashi> no output
<TJ-> funabashi: OK, what does "apt list perl-base" report for the installed version number?
<funabashi> perl-base/xenial-security,xenial-updates,now 5.22.1-9ubuntu0.6 amd64 [installed]
<funabashi> N: There is 1 additional version. Please use the '-a' switch to see it
<TJ-> funabashi: hang on whilst I find it in the archives
<funabashi> TJ-: thanks for helping
<TJ-> funabashi: what's the architecture? "dpkg --print-architectures"
<TJ-> oops typo
<TJ-> funabashi:  "dpkg --print-architecture"
<funabashi> amd64
<aendruk> Dragging a tab in Firefox appears to instantly end my login session (screen blanks, displays Dell logo, Ubuntu login screen). Is that a known issue? Not sure where to begin troubleshooting; syslog just shows various things complaining that they can't talk to Wayland anymore.
<TJ-> funabashi: so "sudo wget -P /var/cache/apt/archives http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl-base_5.22.1-9ubuntu0.6_amd64.deb"
<TJ-> funabashi: then try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall perl-base" - if that works all should be good, but that may fail due to needing to call perl!  If it fails try instead "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_5.22.1-9ubuntu0.6_amd64.deb "
<funabashi> TJ-: !!!!!!!!!!! thanks
<funabashi> alot
<TJ-> funabashi: now it is relatively sane you should check for any other damaged files so you know you can trust the system. "sudo dpkg --verify"
<sarnold> TJ-: would an apt install -f be appropriate at this moment too?
<TJ-> sarnold: indeed
<TJ-> funabashi: ^^^^
<TJ-> sarnold: want to ensure no more corrupted files first else who kknows what else might go bang
<sarnold> TJ-: good thinking
<funabashi> TJ-: sudo dpkg --verify what does that cmd do?
<oerheks> noted
<TJ-> funabashi: it checks the file hashes of all files from all installed packages and reports any that do not match - so would need fixing
<r3muxd> is there something like chromium freeworld on ubuntu?
<sarnold> what's that?
<r3muxd> chromium with html5 codecs + vaapi
<geri> hi, how can i install docker 19.03 on ubuntu 16.04?
<oerheks> geri, not, upgrade to bionic https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docker.io
<geri> not?
<bprompt> r3muxd:  hmm what's vaapi?
<r3muxd> video acceleration
<oerheks> some articles point to the chromium beta dev or ppa, https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-dev
<oerheks> but i have seen bugreports too :-(
<Aleric> Hello. How can I see what packages are installed that are from a given ppa?
<EriC^^> Aleric: you can use this script https://github.com/ericj112/ppa-tool
<oerheks> synaptic can do that, filter easily
<oerheks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu3 (eoan), package size 607 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<EriC^^> Aleric: ^
<rabbitnightmare> ok so I am trying to get HDCP content to work, it works in neither chrome nor firefox
<rabbitnightmare> I enabled DRM in firefox and nothing came up in chrome
<gorby> Yo, can some one help with a DHCP problem on 18.04 Server? After a reboot systemctl status dhclient reports that my wifi adapter has taken an address successfuly, but if I querey the adapter with ifconfig or ip theres no IP bound. If I re-run dhclient manually it fixes things. Any thoughts?
<rabbitnightmare> enabling DRM in firefox does nothing and I dont see an option in chrome
<sarnold> gorby: can you pastebin your netplan configs?
<Aleric> I followed the instructions here: https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads?target_os=Linux&target_arch=x86_64&target_distro=Ubuntu&target_version=1804&target_type=debnetwork   but that added 'deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64/ /' to my /etc/apt/sources.list instead of adding it to /etc/apt/sources.list.d hmmpf
<gorby> Sarnold: Sure, which are they? :>
<Aleric> Is there an 'official' way to add a repository like that to sources.list.d ?
<sarnold> gorby: they're in /etc/netplan/ -- see https://netplan.io/ for a quick guide
<rabbitnightmare> https://pastebin.com/2WtH2Fmk may I please get some help
<rabbitnightmare> I have drm enabled
<rabbitnightmare> still unable to watch online content
<gorby> sarnold: https://pastebin.com/nxeG4d2d
<sarnold> gorby: does ip link  confirm that your nic is named eth0 ?
<gorby> sarnold : yes - although that comes up fine.
<EriC^^> Aleric: you could do "echo 'sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64/ /' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nvidia.list"
<gorby> sarnold: Do I need to add my wifi adpater into 50-cloud-init.yaml (RTFM'ing https://netplan.io/ now) :)
<sarnold> gorby: ah wifi, yeah, though probably using a different file is a good idea
<Aleric> EriC^^: Thanks. What I read here seems to indicate that /etc/apt/sources.list.d is only for 'ppa', which is described as "Personal Package Archives (PPA) is a service that allows users to upload Ubuntu source packages that are built and published with Launchpad as an apt repository" (https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-add-apt-repository-in-ubuntu/).  You think it is ok to just add my own files there? Why isn't nvidia telling ppl to do that?
<rabbitnightmare> when the hell did Ubuntu stop supporting apt?!?
<rabbitnightmare> jesus age christ
<oerheks> ...
<oerheks> rabbitnightmare, keep the channel family friendly, thanks.
<Aleric> (note that launchpad != nvidia)
<Aleric> Hmm, I guess adding it to /etc/apt/sources.list is OK. It isn't part of some .deb, it seems entirely manually editted anyway.
<Bashing-om> Aleric: Keep in mind what Nvidia recommends "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package."
<rabbitnightmare> why did you move /usr/lib/Mozilla/plugins/
<rabbitnightmare> roflmao wow
<gorby> sarnold : Its a new rasperry pi server install - All ive done is modify /etc/systemd/system/dbus-fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1.service, and created a wpa_supplicant config file and /etc/systemd/system/dhclient.service - Is there some 'proper way of doing things' I can read somewhere?
<rabbitnightmare> what a garbage distro
<sarnold> rabbitnightmare: given that canonical employs one of the main apt developers...
<rabbitnightmare> ubuntu is such hot garbage nothing works
<Aleric> Bashing-om: Yes, but that is not the case - that is why I'm trying to replace ubuntu's graphics driver packages with nvidia's.
<gorby> sarnold: It did feel a bit weird having to create a dhclient.service - i figured something must be starting it elsewhere.
<Aleric> That is, ubuntu's stuff works ok - until you want to have both cuda and 32bit nvidia driver support at the same time.
<sarnold> gorby: I think this is what I did to get my rpi 3b+ online https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/47sVt4gtyW/
<gorby> sarnold - cool TY. So, it doesnt even use a config file for wpa supplicant anymore?
<sarnold> gorby: I don't think I had to learn how to use that, anyway :)
<Aleric> Anyone good with apt?
<Aleric> I don't understand this: https://gyazo.com/154bf3576e0bbbde55260b9bf018c3f2
<Aleric> It refuses to install nvidia-driver-440 (from developer.download.nvidia.com) because (first line:) Depends libnvidia-gl-440 (= ...) but 440.64-0ubuntu0~0.18.04.1 is to be installed.
<Aleric> However, the apt-cache policy line shows that 440.64.00-0ubuntu1 is the Candidate.
<Aleric> So why does it say that the version from launch pad is to be installed?
<gorby> sarnold: All working, cheers for the help :)
<EriC^^> Aleric: what happens if you run sudo apt-get install libnvidia-gl-440
<sarnold> gorby: sweet! what was left to do?
<leftyfb> Aleric: purge the nvidia PPA you added and remove all packages installed from it. Then install the packages from ubuntu
<Aleric> hmm - I wrote a pinning erata myself.. I should ask myself this question...
<Aleric> lemme try
<EriC^^> Aleric: do you really need both graphics-drivers ppa and nvidia ppa?
<gorby> Change that file, remove the changes I did to dbus-fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1.service reboot, done.
<Aleric> EriC^^: https://gyazo.com/875244a3ea989e7843799bdcddd44210
<Aleric> I don't know, but I think so. Nvidia is only for cuda, which doesn't support 32bit. But I need graphics support for 32bit for steam.
<Aleric> The problem might be that your command want to remove stuff.
<Aleric> (and that is exactly what I do not want)
<Aleric> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Aleric>   libnvidia-gl-440:i386 libnvidia-ifr1-440:i386 nvidia-driver-440
<gorby> One less thing to do tomorrow anyway :) Cheers.
<sarnold> gorby: oh cool, nice. thanks :) I set that thing up months back and wondered what else I might have overlooked
<Aleric> If I allow that, then steam stops working
<sarnold> gorby: see ya,m have fun
<Aleric> I think I need to fix the pinning info to prefer the launchpad for the 32bit repositories, maybe.
<Aleric> Most people just run the .run file from nvidia - which just installs all the 64bit stuff - and apparently that works.
<EriC^^> so use the .run file?
<Aleric> I want to use apt :/
<EriC^^> Aleric: if apt said it will remove the i386 after my command, it probably means that the 2 versions conflict
<EriC^^> (in apt's view anyways)
<Aleric> yeah, but that is not true.
#ubuntu 2020-03-13
<EriC^^> Aleric: you could try to workaround apt, but it's totally up to you, full disclosure
<Aleric> It would be nice if I could get more debug output from apt to see what the exact reason is.
<EriC^^> /var/lib/dpkg/status should have the 'conflicts' and whatnot which you can modify to workaround apt
<Aleric> In a distant past I used nvidia's .run files and that screwed by my PC so much that I had to buy another PC (I kid you not) :/
<EriC^^> i'd say use the run file, probably a lot less headachy
<Aleric> That would mean I'd write over files installed by apt... so when later I run apt my OS will likely get screwed again.
<EriC^^> Aleric: pretty sure they integrate it into apt and stuff, just purge all current ppa's etc and use as recommended by nvidia
<Aleric> It would mean that every time I run apt upgrade I have to do a lot of checks and rerun nvidia specific commands to keep my system sane - I don't think I understand this spaghetti enough to be able to do that.
<Aleric> If I purge all ppa's I won't have 32bit support.
<EriC^^> didn't you say the nvidia works with 32bit?
<Aleric> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/5778
<Aleric> This is thread from steam; but it describes part of the problem.
<Aleric> steam requires the i386 packages of the nvidia drivers.
<Aleric> cuda from nvidia does not support that.
<Aleric> So, if you install cuda, your 32bit stuff gets REMOVEd.
<Aleric> Nevertheless, some people post what they did to get it to work. So I think some change must be possible to the config of apt to get it to CLEANLY work.
<Aleric> E.g. https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/5778#issuecomment-585396250
<Aleric> "I purged all cuda stuffs from Nvidia's repo, Installed driver from graphic driver ppa to get 32 bit support then installed cuda with the .run file locally. It is simple and everything works."
<sarnold> Aleric: stuff one or the other in an lxd instance perhaps?
<Aleric> So ppl claim that "works", but it sounds very dirty and prone to corruption later on :/
<Aleric> whats lxd?
<sarnold> lxd is a container tool that lets you 'run' multiple systems, similar to VMs, but with less overhead
<Aleric> What I'm trying to do is to get apt to install whatever the .run file installs, witout removing the 32bit stuff from graphic driver ppa.
<Aleric> nah
<Aleric> Hmm
<Aleric> I think I'll try to keep everything from the graphic driver ppa... and ONLY install the cuda files from the nvidia repository. That should work.  The question is: how to convince apt to do that?
<Aleric> Basically I need to change the pinning to below 500 and then force it to install ignoring dependencies.
<sarnold> the 'equivs' package may help you fake up dependencies
<Aleric>  cuda-drivers : Depends: libnvidia-compute-440 (>= 440.64.00) but 440.64-0ubuntu0~0.18.04.1 is to be installed
<Aleric> Why the hell isn't 440.64-0ubuntu0~0.18.04.1 >= 440.64.00 ??
<Aleric> I'd say it is.
<Aleric> Is there is howto or manual for this equivs?
<Dekkard> So tried to install 18.xx.. failed at grub install.. went to live session and threw a ubipartman error...
<Dekkard> Wierdest thing ever
<Dekkard> Any rhoughts?
<sarnold> what was the error?
<fd2> hi all. i have installed image editor Pinta. There is some text in log 'Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/binfmt-support.service → /lib/systemd/system/binfmt-support.service.'. is that just creation of the link? (i am noob in linux)
<sarnold> fd2: that's a note from systemctl that it will try to start that binfmt-support.service when the computer boots normally
<sarnold> fd2: systemctl status binfmt-support.service  will probably include a note where the documentation can be found, and a few log entries
<fd2> sarnold, thank you
<sarnold> you're welcome fd2 :)
<poro> Hello, any idea how to fix this problem I have with my bluetooth earbuds, they connect and function properly for around 5 seconds and then disconnect
<poro> I tried in Arch too and same thing happened
<sarnold> linux bluetooth support is pretty poor
<sarnold> are there any messages in dmesg or bluez logs that might indicate a problem?
<poro> can you show me how to access those logs please
<poro> I'm using Ubuntu 19.10 vanilla minimal install
<poro> with latest updates
<Aleric> EriC^^, sarnold: thanks again... https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/5778#issuecomment-598507577
<Aleric> However, ... it failed :/
<Aleric> hmmpf
<Aleric>  (No space left on device)
<Aleric> Oh
<sarnold> ugh
<Aleric> Both /usr and /usr/local are full! :/
<sarnold> poro: for dmesg, just run "dmesg" in a terminal and look near the end if there's anything that looks bluetoothish
<sarnold> poro: for bluez, maybe /var/log/*blu*  or maybe journalctl
<poro> https://pastebin.com/vi8WJR0t
<sarnold> poro: oh strange... is this an external dongle or built in to the machine? does the machine have "enough" power supply?
<poro> built in bluetooth, but I've read that some systems treat it as USB
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> but that does rule out "you need a powered hub"
<sarnold> hehe
<poro> yea it should have more than enough power supply, Its connected and I have no other usb stuff connected
<poro> the laptop is charging is what I mean when I said "its connected"
<sarnold> and is the laptop charger powerful enough for the task at hand?
<sarnold> eg not a 25 watt joke or something? :)
<poro> It's a modern Thinkpad with the original charger, full battery and charger is plugged in, task at hand is nothing except for this IRC client
<poro> so It should be ok
<poro> also other bluetooth devices work fine, is just this specific bluetooth earbuds that disconnect after a few seconds
<sarnold> it just took me weeks to narrow down a problem with my x1c that came down to "the monitor can't supply enough power over the usb-c to run the system at full speed"
<sarnold> are there any updates to install through fwupd?
<sarnold> sudo fwupdmgr refresh && sudo fwupdmgr update
<poro> doesnt update anything but gives a error message
<poro> Failed to update metadata for lvfs: '48A6D80E4538BAC2' is not a valid signature
<sarnold> https://github.com/fwupd/fwupd/issues/391
<sarnold> looks like "try again soon" is the outcome there :/
<poro> yea, I was reading the same page
<poro> At least I managed to fix all the other issues, been distro hopping for the last few days because of this bluetooth issue, also failure of every DE to properly scale to my HiDPI display, and Japanese input not working or certain programs
<poro> If this gets fixed in a while my Ubuntu will be perfect haha
<poro> There is this minor issue with Gnome freezing when I copy files but that doesn't bother me much
<sarnold> can you move the mouse around?
<poro> when copying files? nope
<poro> well maybe every 10 seconds or so the mouse will move a little bit but not enough to be usable
<sarnold> poro: that's probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861359 in linux (Ubuntu) "swap storms kills interactive use" [High,Confirmed]
<sarnold> it's happened to me a dozen times today. I'm grumpy about that...
<poro> Have you been copying files from or to a ntfs partition?
<sarnold> no, I almost never copy files; but can poke it through firefox or trying a ripgrep on a huge pile of data
<sarnold> sometimes git pulls will do it
<poro> oh so It's a swap problem
<poro> my swap is in a HDD so that probably makes it worse
<sarnold> the thing is, none of the systems where this has been reported have been anywhere close to the point where they *should* be swapping
<sarnold> I wish we could track this thing down
<sarnold> it doesn't make much sense
<sarnold> poro: as for the earbuds, probably http://www.bluez.org/contact/ the option :(
<poro> I'm trying to install the latest kernel I can find atm to see if that fixes it
<poro> if not I'll contact them
<sarnold> poro: these may be handy https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<poro> thx
<poro> gotta reboot, thx for helping out!
<poro> Anybody know some brute force way of telling snap to chill
<poro> It got stuck in the middle of removing a package and even if I abort it it just keeps being stuck
<poro> not only I cant install or remove that package now but also the whole system is freezing for a few secs here and there
<tomreyn> "apt purge snap" should work
<tomreyn> i think there's also some way to have it repair its metadata store, though
<poro> will that remove snap completely?
<poro> or maybe other snap packages apart from the one Im having trouble with
<oskie> does it matter which interface you define nameservers on with netplan? it seems not
<Puru_Shill> In short, I had Ubuntu dual booted with win10, and I wanted to get rid of Ubuntu. Following a guide, I deleted the partition then tried to access the safe mode command prompt. My computer booted into a frozen GNU GRUB prompt and won' let me boot into any bootable devices
<oskie> it should be possible to restore with some boot disk, you just need to have win10 write a boot sector
<Puru_Shill> The computer boots straight into the frozen GNU GRUB
<Puru_Shill> Won't boot into either my USB stick or USB disc drive
<Puru_Shill> So am I just like SoL?
<Puru_Shill> Tried something i feel is dynamically stupid but works. So tldr to access the drive plugs I have to pop off the front panel, which has the power button, which is connected via 3 contact pins so I popped it off, Unplugged the ssd, popped back in, turned on, and my computer booted into the Ubuntu live CD instead of the windows USB. So after I'm at
<Puru_Shill> the gnu grub boot manager, I plugged the ssd back in and am now starting to get a live session.
<Puru_Shill> So yeah, once I'm in, is there some terminal command to fix the boot table, or boot into UEFI?
<Puru_Shill> Or I guess more accurately remove grub so I have just window's boot loader
<ducasse> Puru_Shill: you need to install the windows bootloader from windows, so try ##windows
<Puru_Shill> Alright, so is there a command from Ubuntu to boot into UEFI so I can boot into windows?
<Puru_Shill> Looks like googling suggests "systemctl reboot --firmware-setup"?
<ducasse> if grub is properly installed, it can have an entry to enter uefi firmware
<Puru_Shill> As I mentioned earlier, I had windows and Ubuntu dual booted, but in an attempt to get rid of Ubuntu, following a guide, I removed the Ubuntu partition, and tried to boot to a windows USB stick
<Puru_Shill> Instead I get booted into a frozen GNU GRUB prompt
<Puru_Shill> Well that systemctl command did the job
<Puru_Shill> And back in Windows. Thanks
<PCatinean> Hey guys, is there any way I can make a script that pulls data over ssh accessible to another user that can call it but use my user ssh key?
<rodrigoty23> can anybody help me find a freezing cause i tried this workaround but it still freezes https://askubuntu.com/questions/761706/ubuntu-15-10-and-16-04-keep-freezing-randomly?
<EriC^^> PCatinean: maybe the other script runs in a cron job getting the files
<EriC^^> PCatinean: or there's a script running as your user, and when the other user runs his script it instructs the other to download the file
<PCatinean> EriC^^, that is also a possibility and not a bad one. This is a docker image of debian and I want to set it maybe at entrypoint
<PCatinean> EriC^^, how could I achieve that?
<PCatinean> This is basically just to rsync some files over ssh and I don't want the unprivileged user to have access to ssh keys just do handle this operation
<EriC^^> PCatinean: you could use inotifywait, when it detects a file somewhere, it starts the 'download script' (as your main user)
<PCatinean> hmmm
<EriC^^> and cleans up the file for a new wait
<PCatinean> So it looks for a created file you mean?
<EriC^^> yeah
<PCatinean> and I would have to create a random file in order to trigger this script?
<EriC^^> yeah
<PCatinean> sounds a bit hacky but could work I guess
<EriC^^> yeah, not an IT tech here, so it's a fwiw :D
<PCatinean> but it's a solution indeed, thanks for the suggestion EriC^^ <3
<EriC^^> the guys in ##Linux might know of a more defacto kind of thing for it, give it a go there as well i'd say
<EriC^^> might be easier and better solution, worth a shot
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<PCatinean> brb
<Gapi> <mwheeler-> earth is cancelled
<Gapi> <runelind_q> lets reload from the last savepoint
<Gapi> <mwheeler-> oh, sorry.. automatic restore point creation was disabled due to disk space concerns
<Gapi> <mwheeler-> last backup we have is ..... 65 million years ago
<Gapi> <CrtxReavr> Fuck it. . . let 'er rip!
<Gapi> <mamarley> CrtxReavr: The restore failed.  Now the state is corrupted.
<ducasse> !ot | Gapi
<ubottu> Gapi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gapi> was copy past from ipv6 channel
<ryan-c> is there any way to debug why, after several hours, static routes i set up are removed by *something*?
<funabashi> cat test.php | pastebinit wwhy does that cmd not work?
<EriC^^> funabashi: does it give any error
<funabashi> no
<funabashi> I guess its because of php code
<ducasse> funabashi: try 'cat test.php | nc termbin.com 9999'
<funabashi> yes but it can be nice to undertand why this pastebinit doesnt work
<funabashi> ducasse: but thanks for another solution
<ducasse> probably the server tries to interpret the php
<EriC^^> funabashi: does 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit' not work?
<funabashi> ducasse: ye. but i have another question for you. lets say i want my website how can i make that? like "cat test.php | nc mywebsite 9999" ?
<EriC^^> i sincerely doubt it's running the php code
<funabashi> yep its due the php
<EriC^^> no
<funabashi> EriC^^: i guess but you are better than me
<EriC^^> well, it seems it doesn't allow php code, returns an empty link
<EriC^^> it's definitely not parsing it though, cause that would be a major security hole
<ducasse> yes, it just seems to block it, i guess
<EriC^^> paste.ubuntu.com says "PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed"
<ducasse> pastebinit can use other sites, though
<EriC^^> funabashi: to make your own terminal paste uploader you can clone termbin's "engine" https://github.com/solusipse/fiche
<EriC^^> true
<funabashi> thanks
<EriC^^> funabashi: fwiw you can also make an alias on your pc, alias pasteit='nc termbin.com 9999' , then do cat file | pasteit
<EriC^^> np
<funabashi> ^^
<CQ> hello, I have a SD card in a USB cardreader that mounts itself when I insert if (so far so good), but it is only root-accessible, not by my user ... any suggestions?
<bryanroderyck> hello i having problem on ubuntu 19 where the it keep asking me for wifi password
<CQ> solved, just chown user.user fixed it
<bryanroderyck> CQ is it the answer?
<jpnurmi> i lost picture on my external monitor. the display is detected, and the picture shows up in the login screen, but then the screen goes blank ant stays like that. this is a relatively fresh installation of ubuntu 19.10
<CQ> bryanroderyck, answer to my problem, not to yours
<CQ> bryanroderyck, google it, or see if there is a "save this password" setting somewhere
<bryanroderyck> ok CQ thanks for your help ..but there are no save option and i havent found any solution
<ducasse> jpnurmi: try 'xrandr --auto'
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jpnurmi> ducasse: thanks. doesn't seem to have any effect
<kobelobster> Hello. I freshly installed Ubuntu Server 18.04 on a server, connected the ethernet cable, however on set-up it said that no ethernet is available. When I boot into the system, I also have no internet connection. When I use "ifconfig" I don't see my ethernet adapter. When I use ip addr show I see enp3s0. When I use ifconfig enp3s0 up I still don't
<kobelobster> have internet. What exactly do I need to do?
<BluesKaj> sudo systemctl enable network-manager, then sudo systemctl start network-manager
<kobelobster> I don't have network-manager on ubuntu server (?), but I just managed to set it up using "netplan"
<theborger> i need to install an old version of gcc  is there a way to do this without having to dl all the dependencies?
<theborger> i need to install gcc version 7.4
<ducasse> jpnurmi: you can try installing arandr and see if you can activate the screen there
<CQ> theborger, older GCC will have older dependencies, so I don't think that you can get arount that
<theborger> CQ: dang i did not want to do this by hand
<CQ> theborger, by hand? If you install the old gcc, it shold pull those in automatically
<theborger> how do i install it?
<theborger> i have the .deb
<theborger> but it will not install i am using dpgk
<CQ> apt-cache search gcc ... then look for the old version which should still be around, then sudo apt install it
<theborger> ah ok
<CQ> apt show gcc-7 ... looks like that will install 7.5 thoug
<theborger> yea i dont see 7.4
<jpnurmi> ducasse: apparently it's somehow related to screen brightness :)
<theborger> CQ: any other ideas?
<jpnurmi> ducasse: it's a dell xps 7590, and i did install something called icc-brightness earlier to make the screen brightness buttons work at all. i don't know if it was powertop or some updates that i pulled in yesterday that may have broken things again. now the brightness buttons don't have any effect on the laptop screen, and completely random result on the external monitor :(
<CQ> why do you specifically need 7.4?
<theborger> installing an older version of VMware workstation
<CQ> dpkg -I package.deb
<CQ> 7.4 and 7.5 should be close enough.... else list the dependencies and install them
<theborger> how do i list and install the deps?
<theborger> the only way i know to do it is download them one at a time and install that way
<CQ> dpkg -I like I just showed
<theborger> ok
<theborger> CQ: how do i install these dependencies? just search for them?
<CQ> if it says something like libabc-dbg just apt install libabc-dbg
<cariveri> Hi. I installed a theme to tweak the appreance and it all works. except for the application context menus. the contrast of background a font color is too low to read it properly. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | cariveri
<ubottu> cariveri: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: see also gnome-tweaks to managing/controling your themes
<Sven_vB> hi! what's the current best approach on Ubuntu to remix camera streams, like switching cams, adding news flash panels etc., live and providing the output as a virtual camera device
<Sven_vB> ?
<faekjarz> [19.10] Hi! Is /var/log/syslog still a thing, in the new-age of systemD? Also, is it the complete thing, with ALL the loggy loggers? I mean, can i 'tail' it and not wait for journalctl to process YEARS of logs?
<myphs> Hello, I got Ubuntu Mate running on my laptop. I got two issues with it: (1.) The screen brightness is always dimming after a while when the computer gets no input and when it gets any input the screen is brighter than when idling, but not as bright as I set it before. (2) The keyboard backlight is always turning on after a while automatically. I don't want this. I want the backlight to stay as I set it. Thanks!
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<dbugger> Is there a way to find out if, a certain Wifi Signal is on the 2.4 Ghz band or the 5Ghz band?
<rapidwave> How can I turn off unattended upgrade? I've disabled it and rebooted, just can't seem to get rid of it. It's keeping me from using apt
<leftyfb> dbugger: sudo iw dev <your wifi interface> scan
<leftyfb> dbugger: then look at the primary channel.
<leftyfb> rapidwave: sudo apt remove unattended-upgrades
<leftyfb> rapidwave: as I told you 2 days ago
<rapidwave> It says it cannot get lock
<leftyfb> rapidwave: ps -ef |egrep "dpkg|apt"
<leftyfb> rapidwave: find the pid's of those processes still running dpkg or apt and kill them, then try again
<feannag> with following file permissions https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MHCH4pqVGx/, is there a way to cat foo.txt from bar?
<leftyfb> feannag: using sudo. Otherwise, no
<leftyfb> feannag: unless you add foo to the root group(don't)
<rapidwave> I did that, but dpkg/apt process keeps coming back immediately
<dbugger> leftyfb, the primary channel says "6". What does that mean?
<leftyfb> dbugger: 2.4ghz
<dbugger> What value would it be, if it was 5Ghz?
<leftyfb> dbugger: https://www.ekahau.com/blog/2019/04/18/channel-planning-best-practices-for-better-wi-fi/
<keden> I'm trying to upgrade/update some packacked on 19.10 and some sources don't seem to work. The output says that it tries to fetch them with "eoan InRelease" whereas my sources.list says "eoan main". Any ideas?
<leftyfb> dbugger: there's information there including 2 charts showing channel utilization
<rapidwave> I keep killing the processes, they keep coming back
<leftyfb> keden: likely your network/ISP/routing blocking the repo.
<rapidwave> They are daily update processes
<leftyfb> rapidwave: will it come back right this moment after killing them? (I don't think so)
<dbugger> I see, thanks!
<keden> leftyfb:
<rapidwave> Yes,
<leftyfb> rapidwave: kill the processes and remove the lock file and then remove the package
<rapidwave> Where is the lock file?
<keden> leftyfb: Are you saying that it's my network/ISP/routing replacing "eoan main" to "eoan InRelease" somehow?
<leftyfb> rapidwave: it tells you in the error message
<leftyfb> keden: no, that part is normal, ignore it. Your issue is contacting one of the repo's, not the naming of the branch
<keden> leftyfb: Okay, gotcha! Thanks.
<feannag> leftyfb, so if the txt file and the executable belong to the same group(say baz) then it is possible right?
<rapidwave> Is this saying apt is running? skinux   27670 30090  0 07:09 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -E --color=auto dpkg|apt
<leftyfb> rapidwave: no, that's your command
<leftyfb> rapidwave: ps -ef |egrep "[d]pkg|[a]pt"  # this will prevent that from showing up
<rapidwave> Finally. Had to kill it, remove lock file and kill it again
<rapidwave> Thank you
<JoeS-HomeLab> anyone good with kvm bridge networks? for some reason i cannot get my guest network to work.
<JoeS-HomeLab> anyone good with kvm bridge networks? for some reason i cannot get my guest network to work.
<leftyfb> !repeat | JoeS-HomeLab
<ubottu> JoeS-HomeLab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<r3muxd> anyone know when 20.04 will pick up 3.36? 3.35.91 as-is is broken horribly
<r3muxd> or if there's a PPA
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: #ubuntu+1 please
<r3muxd> thanks
<leftyfb> r3muxd: I'm really curious, what package version are you referring it?
<r3muxd> gnome-shell 3.36
<r3muxd> it has this PR in it https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/-/merge_requests/1031
<r3muxd> it fixes an issue with extension preferences not being openable
<leftyfb> r3muxd: ok, then you need to make that clear .... in #ubuntu+1 for now. But going forward, you can't just call out version numbers and expect people to know what package you're referring to
<r3muxd> ok, my bad
<instigator> Hello. does ufw support boolean logic so that you can add rule that doesnt match a certain subnet like !192.168.2.0/24?
<tomtomblob> hi. im operating ubuntu 19.10. when I try to install wine32 I get "wine32:i386 : Depends: libwine:i386 (= 4.0.2-1) but it is not going to be installed" .. what is the problem? I also tried to install via winehq repo and other solutions recommended here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1183394/how-to-install-wine-in-ubuntu-19-10
<tomtomblob> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> tomtomblob: That often appears when you have packages marked as held in apt... first make sure you have removed the PPA... the volunteers here cannot support software from those as we're not aware of what they include.
<oerheks> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # should be the full instructions to add i386
<tomtomblob> pragmaticenigma here is my apt sources https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rh36M5dtTg/
<tomtomblob> oerheks I still get the same error after your instructions :-/
<ioria> tomtomblob, not sure, but the problem is with 'libpulse0:i386' package, a dependency  ; if you try to install it manually it will remove around 50 packages ( apt -s install libpulse0:i386 )
<tomtomblob> ioria ok, how did you find this out? I'd like to understand better
<ioria> tomtomblob,i told you
<myphs> Ubuntu Mate on Thinkpad T470: changing brightness takes quite a lot time. Is there a way to improve brightness changing time?
<tomtomblob> here is the output when I try to install libwine:386 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pqjqhrf23j/
<tomtomblob> sorry, libwine:i368 that is
<fury> anyone know how to get rid of the "low disk space" notification? the examine and ignore buttons are not responding (I'm clicking them, but it's just clicking whatever's behind the notification popup, but the popup is staying on top of everything)
<fury> i'm on 18.04
<oerheks> did you run updates properly? sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade #  and reboot
<leftyfb> fury: clean your drive so you don't get the notification?
<tomtomblob> yes I did as you recommended. reboot is necessary?
<fury> i did :D i have over 100 gigs free now, but it won't go away
<leftyfb> fury: reboot
<fury> oof. in the middle of compiling a 70 gig project, i'll have to wait :D
<fury> was hoping there was a "sudo killall notifications" or something
<fury> thanks!
<leftyfb> fury: you could also just log out and back in
<ioria> tomtomblob,   apt -s install libasound2:i386
<oerheks> tomtomblob, if it contains a kernel, you should, check if "cat /var/run/reboot-required  " exist
<tomtomblob> oerheks after apt dist-upgrade I get ... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fury> hmm... if i would've thought to put that compile session into a "screen" i could do that now
<fury> oh well
<ioria> tomtomblob, try to simulate the installation of libasound2:i386 ; if it works , do the same for libglib2.0-0:i386 and so on
<rabbitnightmare> ok so I keep running into this error See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<rabbitnightmare> it cant be securely done and is disabled
<rabbitnightmare> how do I bypass this garbage so I can use my pc properly
<rabbitnightmare> stop blocking my apps please
<bomzh1018> any good tutorials/overviews on partitioning during installation? Eg how to setup /home/ so that you don't have to lose it during reinstall, what size should system partition be, what size should swap be, etc
<bomzh1018> (and how to pick up existing home/ subdirs after reinstall)
<rabbitnightmare> launch gnome disks
<rabbitnightmare> make your partitions, make sure the boot / volume is ext4
<rabbitnightmare> add a swap partition about the size of your ram
<rabbitnightmare> make /home btrfs
<rabbitnightmare> apply, close
<rabbitnightmare> then start the installer
<rabbitnightmare> when it goes to the screen where it asks to erase, click "something else"
<bomzh1018> is gnome disks part of Ubuntu live USB?
<rabbitnightmare> click the drive you want it installed to, and it will install it
<rabbitnightmare> should be
<bomzh1018> I have Gparted now - is it different?
<bomzh1018> so if I make new user w/ same name as old user, old home would be picked up automatically?
<tomtomblob> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KM85qqvkzD/
<tomtomblob> ioria im quite new to Ubuntu, not sure what to make out of these messages
<rabbitnightmare> gparted works
<tomtomblob> Note, selecting 'libasound2-data' instead of 'libasound2-data:i386'
<tomtomblob> i guess Im stuck is so called "wine dependency hell" :-)
<fd2> hi all. how to make autojoin to that channel ? i use HexChat. I set "Autojoin" in popup menu, but when i am starting HexChat - i loggin to #ubuntu-unreged
<ioria> tomtomblob, i said 'apt -s install libasound2:i386'
<tomtomblob> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qkj9gM8N6c/
<ioria> tomtomblob,  apt-cache policy libasound2-data:i386
<tomtomblob> ioria could you explain a bit to me what is going on? ubuntu has trouble installing i368 packages parallel to 64 bit packages?
<bomzh1018> how much space should I put for system partition - eg would 20 GB be enough? (Ubuntu MATE)
<ioria> tomtomblob,  i think the regular install is broken and (possibly) requires the 'proposed' repo
<tomtomblob> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GfQbpQxB3w/
<ioria> tomtomblob, yes, it asks for libasound2-data:i386 but libasound2-data:i386 does not exists
<tomtomblob> so what to do? am I missing a repo?
<tomtomblob> if so which one?
<ioria> tomtomblob, is that a vm / test machine or your main pc ?
<tomtomblob> ioria main pc
<tomtomblob> ioria why?
<ioria> tomtomblob, if it's a test machine you can try to enable the 'proposed' repository
<ioria> tomtomblob, that's why in proposed libasound2-data is > 1.1.9-0ubuntu1
<pyusr> hmm... maybe python should define an /usr/bin/python2_or_3 so  scripts that do "#!/usr/bin/env python" like poetry, can work on systems that don't have python 2 by default (like new ubuntu versions) ?
<Sven_vB> can someone help me mount my ESP with group adm instead of root? man mount says gid= is supported, but it's not in the mount options after the ESP is mounted. http://paste.debian.net/plainh/a3e48d08
<ioria> tomtomblob, but in general, proposed is not recommended
<tomtomblob> ioria sorry, Im not a daily ubuntu user, just helping a friend here. what is the "proposed" repository exactly?
<ioria> lets' say this :
<ioria> !info libasound2-data eoan
<ubottu> libasound2-data (source: alsa-lib): Configuration files and profiles for ALSA drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 41 kB, installed size 651 kB
<ioria> !info libasound2-data eoan-proposed
<ubottu> libasound2-data (source: alsa-lib): Configuration files and profiles for ALSA drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-0ubuntu1.2 (eoan-proposed), package size 42 kB, installed size 684 kB
<ioria> tomtomblob, you see the version is higher : 1.1.9-0ubuntu1.2 and the apt log says : libasound2:i386 : Depends: libasound2-data:i386 (>= 1.1.9-0ubuntu1)
<rfm> Sven_vB, try the numeric gid (4) instead of the group name
<Sven_vB> rfm, gid=4 disappeared from the mount options as well, and the owner group is root.
<Sven_vB> on another machine where the ESP resides on an embedded memory card, lsb_release -sd
<Sven_vB> = "Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS" but the gid=adm does not disappear, it just changes to gid=4: mount | grep esp = "/dev/mmcblk1p1 on /mnt/esp type vfat (rw,noatime,gid=4,fmask=0113,???"
<Sven_vB> oh I think the latter runs an hwe kernel. I'll try that.
<tomtomblob> ioria, sorry I lost connection to the server. did you have any more ideas how to resolve my issue with installing wine32 on ubuntu 19.10?
<ioria> tomtomblob, apt-cache policy wine32
<Sven_vB> man update-initramfs says "-u    This mode updates an existing initramfs.", but mine seems to totally ignore the initrds in /boot. I made sure there are none on the ESP, so that can't confuse it either. I can even delete all of them, it will still not generate one for the currently booted kernel. "uname -r && update-initramfs -u¶ 4.4.0-176-lowlatency¶ update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-91-lowlatency"
<tomtomblob> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JTHZfn6VMm/
<pyusr> tomtomblob: use dockers ?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "update-initramfs -uvk $(uname -r)"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks, it actually guessed my intent anyway, I just don't understand how. :)
<TJ-> Sven_vB: -u with no -k version will (try to) update the most recent kernel package version installed
<Sven_vB> TJ-, as in, I plan to boot the hwe kernel next reboot anyway
<Sven_vB> oooh I see
<Sven_vB> then "existing" is just a very bad description
<TJ-> Sven_vB: under "man update-initramfs" "-k" -> "... The default is the latest kernel version."
<TJ-> Sven_vB: which would be the HWE
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yeah I meant the man page description of -u.
<TJ-> hmmm, looks sane to me: "This mode updates an existing initramfs"
<Sven_vB> yeah and instead it generates one for the latest kernel even if no initrd exists prior to the command.
<Sven_vB> and if one for an old kernel exists, it doesn't care which version
<Sven_vB> misleading because in my case I had exactly one existing initrd, for an old kernel.
<TJ-> I don't see any misunderstanding. "-u" will update an existing /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION if it exists, else it'll create it.
<TJ-> "-u" has *nothing* to do with which version it works on, that is for "-k" - and when you *omit* "-k" the LATEST installed kernel package version is targeted
<Sven_vB> then it's probably just my language skills. thanks for your opinion! :)
<ioria> tomtomblob, apt -s install libasound2:i386
<jmcguckin> where can i get help with ubuntu install problems?
<pyusr> maybe here ?
<jmcguckin> installing 18.04LTS fails with a 'provided target dir /target was not empty' log message.
<pyusr> and you are installing it on a formated drive ?
<jmcguckin>  it previously has FreeBSD installed. Wouldn't it wipe any previous OS before installing Linux?
<oerheks> it should, but a faulty sector/dirty disk could prevent write actions.
<oerheks> boot a live iso, and do a fsck
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<p0a> Hello I somehow broke my emacs launcher button
<p0a> how can I fix it? I can still launch emacs from alt+f2 typing `emacs'
<zutat> where is this button?
<p0a> zutat: left side bar
<zutat> p0a: if the launcher in "applications" still works, just remove the button from the side bar and drag it there again
<p0a> zutat: what launcher?
<p0a> isn't _that_ the launcher? :S
<oerheks> how did you broke the emacs launcher?
<p0a> aaah I remember. Nevermind. I actually modified the thing under applications/ to be emacsclient instead of emacs
<p0a> because I'm using `browse' in a bash script
<p0a> I'll make another launcher to launch `emacs'. Thank you all
<jmcguckin> zero'ing out the disk seemed to fix it. Evidently the installed was confused by yhr existing GPT label
<jmcguckin> thanks!
<p0a> How do I add something to the launcher?
<p0a> I created an emacs2.desktop under /usr/share/applications/ and now I'd like to add it to the dock thingie sidebar on the left
<badsektur> bro, what is this "snap" thing? is it going to replace apt?
<Goop> What do you call the top bar on Ubuntu Unity desktop?
<spython01> Goop: the menu bar? or status bar?
<Sven_vB> My earlier problem of gid= being ignored for mount -t vfat, that seems to have been a problem of the 4.4.0-176-lowlatency kernel indeed. with 4.15.0-91-lowlatency it works as expected.
<Goop> the bar that gives you options. For example, in Firefox, you have "file", "edit", and "view" on the top bar.
<Goop> You also have the time displayed.
<spython01> Goop: Not sure if it has an official title, but I've called that the menu bar.  Sometimes, it's hidden in Firefox and you have to go into the Options to view it
<Goop> I don't like how Gnome eats away more computer screen space with their double menu bar. Is there any tweaks or alternative desktop environments? I need to get around to upgrading my distribution from Ubuntu 16.04.
<spython01> I am still running stock Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity on my laptop so not familiar with your specific issue but there are plenty of desktop environments to choose from
<imi> hi, how do I upgrade from 18.04.4 to 18.04.5 or whaterver is the newest LTS
<spython01> Goop:  there are also the Unity Tweak Tool and Gnome Tweak Tools that can help customize your desktop if you don't want to choose a completely new desktop enviornment
<ioria> imi, what release have  you installed  ?    cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ericus> Need some help here, a Ubuntu server has a new cert for ssh
<ericus> unexptected
<imi> ioria: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS "Bionic Beaver" - Release amd64 (20180725) -- however lsb_release -a says it's Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<ericus> The authenticity of host xxxx can't be established.
<ioria> imi, uname -r
<imi> ioria: 4.15.0-88-generic
<ioria> imi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ioria> imi, basically   sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<imi> ok, I'll check it, thanks
<ioria> imi, btw, 18.04.5 will be released in August
<imi> great then it's going to be painless to upgrade this time maybe
<pyusr> has anybody managed an distribution upgrade (14->16 or 16-> 18) without formating their computer ?
<imi> do I need to do it in screen and/or in text terminal?
<imi> ioria: ok, this particular linux is installed inside virtualbox (under up-to-date ubuntu 19.10), apt-get autoremove removed virtualbox tools, and now when it starts the screen goes blank I need to un-fullscren it to make the X show up. is there a way to fix this?
<pyusr> reinstall virtualbox tools ?
<Aleric> pyusr: I think I did that.
<Aleric> 16 -> 18
<pyusr> and did it work ? :)  I never mange it to get to work
<Aleric> I can't really remember.  Normally any big upgrade breaks a lot of stuff for me too.  Sorry bad memory.
<Aleric> It's possible it was rather painless, or something went wrong and I fixed it.
<Aleric> Hmm, actually remember...
<Aleric> I ran out of harddisk space during the upgrade, that was painful; but I recovered from that.
<Aleric> So yeah, I think it was pretty painless (apart from having to recover from a half succeeded upgrade)
<ioria> imi, i don't play much with virtualbox;   try to install virtualbox-guest-dkms-hwe  and/or virtualbox-guest-x11-hwe  and virtualbox-guest-utils-hwe
<imi> ok I'll try. thank you
<Aleric> There are logs that show what was removed.
<garotosopa> Hi. I have Night Light activated but when I log in, it briefly works but then the light gets back to normal. Then I have to disable Night Light and turn it on again. Has anyone experience this problem? Any advice to get this fixed?
<Intelo> $ sudo apt install winehq-staging     winehq-staging : Depends: wine-staging (= 5.3~bionic)
<Intelo> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<oerheks> wine ppa is not supported, join #winehq for that
<Intelo> k
<Intelo> oerheks, ubuntu has no builtin wine support?
<oerheks> sure, https://launchpad.net/wine , but not the -staging version
<djustice> 'support' being people who can talk you through your issues with said software.
<oerheks> jups, except application help
<Intelo> oerheks, how can I install wine?
<Intelo> oerheks, this is official ubuntu help page. I tried it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<oerheks> sudo apt install wine # gives an error and 2 options
<oerheks> wine-stable or wine-development
<oerheks> oh, yes, you need i386. sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<oerheks> wine is also on snapcraft.10 https://snapcraft.io/wine-platform-runtime
<oerheks> but i woul hold on apt.
<Intelo> oerheks,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TthbdRVrpv/
<oerheks> after adding such i386, run a proper update?
<oerheks> sudo apt dist-upgrade preferrably
<djustice> probably not required..
<Intelo> oerheks, yes
<Intelo> oerheks,  for dist. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<oerheks> odd, here it works fine, i guess you just ran apt dist-upgrade, not apt update ( for new lists and calculation)
<togo> my new ubuntu studio came with Parole Media player preinstalled, which has 2 buglike strange behaviours: 1 there always is a colorful flickering bottom line on every video 2. only one instance can run?
<Guest_4> how do i install ubuntu on machine with nvidia gtx 650, when i boot ubuntu 18.04.4 from usb my screen turn black with a few glitched pixels. how can i fix it
<oerheks> togo, there is a dedicated channel too, #ubuntustudio
<togo> oerheks, thanks!
<oerheks> Guest_4, nomodeset perhaps?
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<togo> Guest_4, why run 18.xxx its 20?
<oerheks> 18.04 is LTS
<oerheks> 20.04 lts is not out yet
<Eickmeyer> togo: That could be anything from screen tearing in the compositor to the video driver to many other things. Might not be a bug. Needs more troubleshooting.
<pokgak> Hi, can someone point me where to report bugs for FIrefox snap app?
<Guest_4> i tried nomodeset but what can i do after that, bc when i restarted my computer it went black and to turn it up again i had to install linux again and run it with nomodeset
<Intelo> oerheks, I added $ sudo snap install wine-platform-runtime  now what?
<Guest_4> should i install some gpu drivers?
<Intelo> oerheks, going to restart
<Guest_4> if so how do i do that?
<Intelo> oerheks, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PYmNj5gNhm/
<Intelo> oerheks, there?
<Intelo> Can anyone tell how to install wine?, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PYmNj5gNhm/
<oerheks> you have a mix of http and https, install apt-transport-https for that
<oerheks> !info apt-transport-https
<ubottu> apt-transport-https (source: apt): transitional package for https support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 153 kB
<leftyfb> Intelo: sudo apt install wine64
<leftyfb> Intelo: or wine32
<Guest_4> i tried nomodeset but what can i do after that, bc when i restarted my computer it went black and to turn it up again i had to install linux again and run it with nomodeset, should i install some gpu drivers? if so how do i do that?
<leftyfb> Intelo: also: sudo apt install -f
<Intelo> leftyfb, doing
<imi> what's the difference between virtualbox-guest-x11 and virtualbox-guest-x11-hwe?
<imi> which one do I need?
<imi> do I need the dkms as well?
<imi> do I need virtualbox-guest-utils?
<imi> how do I decide if I do?
<EriC^^> yes
<imi> EriC^^: was that "yes" meant for me? which question(s) of mine were your intention to answer with that "yes"?
<bray90820> Maybe someone here can help me no local video files play and streaming sites such as youtube don't work ether
<bray90820> local video files stop at 0:00 I can scrub and see the frame but the video does not play youtube just acts like it's continuously loading
<bray90820> Ubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> imi: hwe is the hardware enablement package, you only need it if you're running the hwe stack and kernel
<EriC^^> !hwe | imi
<ubottu> imi: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<EriC^^> imi: guest utils would be useful, there's supposed to be a package or cd or something you can 'insert' from virtualbox, then run it on the guest
<EriC^^> guest additions iso iirc
<imi> EriC^^: in this case the guest is an ubuntu as well
<imi> ok so my understanding is that it's safe and recommended to use the hwe packages if they are available
<bray90820> Maybe someone here can help me why would VLC play MP4 files on ubuntu but other apps just sit at 00:00
<bray90820> Oops meant to send that is a different channel but the the question still stands
<imi> bray90820: have you tried mpv ?
<bray90820> Is that the one that comes with ubntu?
<imi> also, maybe the other players are unaware of a certain codec installed or a certain format
<imi> it can be installed
<bray90820> Sites like youtube don't work ether
<bray90820> Any ideas?
<oerheks> vlc has its own codec pack, install restricted-extras for multimedia and webplugins
<bray90820> oerheks: it's installed already
<oerheks> interesting, then that mp4 uses a non standard codec.
<oerheks> and firefox should play youtube fine
<imi> seems like linux-image-hwe-18.04 is incompatible with virtualbox-duest-dkms-hwe whichever I install removes the other one
<clemons> Where are the dependencies defined for some package foo when one runs the following command "sudo apt build-dep foo"?
<bray90820> Youtube SHOULD play fine but it does not
<bray90820> oerheks:
<clemons> Is that part of some database managed by apt or dpkg or something?
<oerheks> bray90820, so what is so special in your setup?
<bray90820> Nothing that I know is
<Bashing-om> bray90820: libdvd-pkg ? See: ' apt show libdvd-pkg ' .
<oerheks> it works in vlc, he claims
<oerheks> i agree that the dvd package is needed in vlc too, for dvd movies and such
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Odd then indeed :(
<oerheks> yes, something fishy
<bray90820> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/raw/YrF3LgUn
<Bashing-om> bray90820: "show' was for your info - is it installed ? what returns ' dpkg -l libdvd-pkg ' ?
<TJ-> togo: very old but might give you some clues: https://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/06/try-fix-screen-flickering-video-playback-ubuntu/
<bray90820> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/raw/dDpBC2fD
<Bashing-om> bray90820: Well it it installed :D ,,, Then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg .
<bray90820> libdvd-pkg: guest package [libdvdcss2/1.4.2-1~local] is already installed.
<bray90820> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> bray90820: That result puzzles me - No idea :(
<TJ-> bray90820: Bashing-om  video drivers/compositor issue I'd bet
<bray90820> I really don't wanna have to reinstall ubuntu
<arept> hello everyone
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I can accept - I can not test any theory I may have, as on this work station I have no high level video/sound.
<TJ-> clemons: dependencies are defined in the source package's debian/control file, which is contained in each binary package and its contents added to /var/lib/dpkg/status and /var/lib/dpkg/available
<bray90820> Bashing-om: So are you out of ideas then?
<TJ-> bray90820: find out which compositor is in use - wayland or Xorg, and the video driver too.
<Intelo> How can I change win environment. It says minimum requirements for this app is windows 11.
<Intelo> leftyfb, ^
<oerheks> sure there is a wine manual for that..wait, windows 11?
<leftyfb> !wine | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<togo> TJ-, that is quite different, on the Parole Play<er issue it is just that very bottom line of the video, its mostly pink but some blinking patterns in it like it renders a line too much...
<clemons> TJ-: Perfect, thanks for the info
<TJ-> togo: OK. As I said in -studio, it sounds like a compositor/driver issue with video overlays, which could be related to the age of the GPU and its available memory
<Intelo> oerheks, yes
<clemons> I'm trying to install a bunch of dependencies. apt-get tells me "E: Unable to locate package", but it gives me no indication of which package is unlocatable. What flag do I need to pass to get more verbose output?
<bprompt> clemons:  you could always check -> sudo apt-get check <- maybe
<clemons> bprompt: Thanks for the suggestion. Turns out it was an issue with line continuations.
#ubuntu 2020-03-14
<zippo^> super (key) is WinLogo?
<FCGreg> zippo^ : Yes
<zippo^> why does Linux call "super" instead of WinLogo on this keyboard, while people can see "WinLogo", FCGreg ?
<Roey> hello, does anyone here subscribe to CBS All Access?  How do I view this content with my Kubuntu desktop?
<Roey> or Ubuntu desktop
<Roey> ?
<Roey> redstarcomrade: hi!!
<Roey> redstarcomrade: do you subscribe to CBS All Access by any chance?
<redstarcomrade> hello Roey
<Roey> redstarcomrade: my buddy, my pal...
<redstarcomrade> nooooo i watch picard with christian grannys in orange county
<Roey> hahaah
<redstarcomrade> its a group of orange county folks that meetup for sci fi and stuff
<Roey> I am considering subscribing to it because it would give me access to Star Trek's entire catalog on-demand
<Roey> I'm glad you meet with christian grannys
<Roey> keeps you on the right path
<redstarcomrade> hehehe yea i try not to piss people off
<redstarcomrade> try.
<leftyfb> !ot | redstarcomrade
<ubottu> redstarcomrade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<redstarcomrade> oh ok
<redstarcomrade> i use ubuntu, but i still hate driver support with *n ix
<redstarcomrade> kernels are laaaaaaaaame
<leftyfb> !ot | redstarcomrade
<leftyfb> Roey: CBS all access works fine on Ubuntu 18.04 with both Firefox and Google Chrome
<amne51a> huhu
<AlligatorJoe> what is the fastest way to get rid of system error sign on booting into ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> error sign?
<AlligatorJoe> i know there are a lot of errors as i had to make hundreds of changes just to compile the builder code...so now a sign comes up complaining about a system error...how can i just get rid of the sign
<lotuspsychje> AlligatorJoe: what does the system error say, when you unfold details? ubuntu version? what did you do to your system to get there?
<AlligatorJoe> iotuspychije ok when i first log into ubuntu...it was the ermine version before i had to make about one hundred changes...anyway when i log in it gives a sign that says a system error is detected and wants me to send a report to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> AlligatorJoe: you are on 19.10, did system updates and you get a system error now thats it?
<AlligatorJoe> uiryaoatxguhw,,yes it is up to date and autocleaned but the sign comes up and i want to eliminate that nonsense
<lotuspsychje> AlligatorJoe: open a terminal please, and sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade and pastebin the errors please
<AlligatorJoe> ok..but i have a slow internet connection
<AlligatorJoe> iotuspsychje  how can i just get rid of that sign nonsense
<AlligatorJoe> iotuspsychje what  does ubuntu check for when initiating the sign
<AlligatorJoe> ok it is going to take several days to do the upgrade...it needs to get 217 megabytes....and i only have 3k bits/second data rate
<lotuspsychje> AlligatorJoe: ok, see you in few days!
<AlligatorJoe> iok
<AlligatorJoe> ok
<AlligatorJoe> iotuspsychje i calculate it will take about 6 days using 3k bits/second times 60seconds/min times 60 min/hr  to get 10 m bits/hr and then divide by 8 to get .7 megabyte per hr times 217 megabytes gets about 160 hours divided by 24 gets about 6 days
<AlligatorJoe> sorry .7 hrs/megabyte
<AlligatorJoe> the plain and simple truth is that china is becoming THE factory of the world...and we are losing our manufacturing jobs here...and another simple truth is that math simply works
<AlligatorJoe> has anybody seen crocodile lily...hall and oates say "she's gone"
<AlligatorJoe> and the chi-lites say "have you seen her"
<AlligatorJoe> and Garth Brooks says since she left he needs "two pina coladas"
<AlligatorJoe> and brooks and dunn say "that is the honky tonk truth"
<AlligatorJoe> and michael mcdonald says "i keep forgetting"
<AlligatorJoe> no one has seen crocodile lily in more than 30 years
<fructose> I'm on eoan/19.10 (kernel 5.3)  and it looks like I need to downgrade the iwlwifi driver from linux-firmware to the version from disco/19.04. Is there a painless way to do that?
<AlligatorJoe> fructose. downgrade is out the question it is way behind the times i had to make about 100 changes to upgrade it just so it would compile the builder code
<fructose> It's way ahead of the times in that it actually functions.
<AlligatorJoe> just for example you need enchant version 2 code and ubuntu repositories don't even have it to upgrade it
<fructose> I don't want to downgrade all of linux-firmware, just that one driver
<AlligatorJoe> well use dkms and just compile a kernel module for yourself
<lotus|NUC> AlligatorJoe: please dont advice to compile things yourself here
<AlligatorJoe> iotus ok as you wish but there is simply no other way  to keep up with the code changes in builder and its derivatives for example
<lotus|NUC> AlligatorJoe: you are not making in sense like that, please dont do that
<AlligatorJoe> iotus...compiling is what free software is all about....
<lotus|NUC> AlligatorJoe: the aim for #ubuntu support is to be helpful to users, not bad advice
<AlligatorJoe> iotus..well dkms usage is good advice not bad advice
<lotus|NUC> AlligatorJoe: feel free to dicsuss this in #ubuntu-discuss
<AlligatorJoe> iotus ok i will  check in there
<fructose> lotus|NUC: So what do you recommend, then?
<fructose> Currently my WiFi is effectively broken, so I can't imagine worse advice than blocking any path forward
<viktor_> hi all. if i have 2 computers connected to the same WiFi router (one is kubuntu, the other mint), should i be able to see the other one in the network folder? trying to figure out if i can use one of them as a backup location.
<AlligatorJoe> viktor of course you can transfer your files from one to the other or reverse.
<AlligatorJoe> just using scp code to file transfer given at least one is running an ssh server...then just estabilsh a route and have fun
<viktor_> AlligatorJoe: so i should install an ssh server on the computer intended as backup?
<AlligatorJoe> the server will be used by the scp client program to copy whatever files you want from one machine to the other
<AlligatorJoe> so if machine b has the files you want on machine a...just put a ssh server on b and call into it from machine a with the scp program
<AlligatorJoe> this is just a sample of the power of free source code
<viktor_> AlligatorJoe: ok, i'll try to find some how-to's for that, but now i know what i'm looking for. thank you.
<AlligatorJoe> viktor yes and make sure you set up a route between the two machines based on thier ip numbers
<AlligatorJoe> viktor it is all very easy but takes a little learning
<viktor_> AlligatorJoe: but their ip numbers aren't static?
<AlligatorJoe> viktor well you will have to delete old routes and add new ones as the ip numbers change...or you can set up routed on both machines with a common routing protocol
<AlligatorJoe> or quagga or whatever routing server you like
<AlligatorJoe> if not the simple routed
<AlligatorJoe> but for two machines it is easiest to just delete an old route and make a new route as the ip numbers change
<viktor_> AlligatorJoe: but not very automatic
<AlligatorJoe> viktor right there are tradeoffs
<AlligatorJoe> there is always a tradeoff between total control by you versus control by an automated system
<AlligatorJoe> use the route server with a routing protocol like rip or whatever you prefer if you want automation....but for just two machines it only takes a seccond to add a new route and delete an old route
<AlligatorJoe> and you will have complete control of the routes in your own hands
<viktor_> AlligatorJoe: any reading to recommend for starters? or just google manuals for SSH & routing servers?
<AlligatorJoe> the man pages are excellent references on the 3 components you need to get up and running with the speed of scp file transfers
<AlligatorJoe> viktor..just think of scp as the copy command cp but instead of local copying....you are copying from a remote machine to the other machine
<viktor_> AlligatorJoe: okay, will try that. thanks again.
<AlligatorJoe> viktor good luck to you....it will work fine but you have to climb a mountain one step at a time
<viktor_> AlligatorJoe: something to do in the weekend :)
<AlligatorJoe> viktor...my weekend is just going to be tied up trying to transfer data to this machine at just 3kbits/second since i can't afford to much internet service
<AlligatorJoe> too
<AlligatorJoe> viktor...i always tell people don't get a doctor's degree unless you want to starve and be unemployed for 30 years
<viktor_> AlligatorJoe: hahaha, don't worry, i'm not at risking of getting a phd. i didn't even get my master yet
<AlligatorJoe> viktor well choose your path and your destiny wisely...your fate is entirely in your hands
<AlligatorJoe> Navi the Fairy...did you like the free game Navi
<AlligatorJoe> Navi's Quest on Linux
<TR2990WX> hi, will ubuntu 2020.04 support zfs out of the box?
<sixwheeledbeast> I was under the impression it will be the first version for it to be included in the installer.
<lazka> be careful updating 20.04 right now, it just failed to upgrade libc here and made it unbootable (missing libcrypt.so.1 which breaks apt/sudo)
<lazka> had to copy it from a live usb
<lazka> and while trying to download the ISO I noticed the 19.04 download link is broken for the mirror I get: 91.189.91.44
<TR2990WX> will ubuntu 2020.04 support zfs out of the box?
<ducasse> TR2990WX: afaik it depends on the intaller you choose, but 20.04 questions go in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> *installer
<Industrial> Hello. I am trying to install and run virtualbox on Ubuntu 19.10. I keep getting `The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.`. When I look up the problem people recommend reinstalling dkms. I did that and the problem persists. What now?
<Industrial> ah, the kernel module wasn't started.
<Industrial> `/etc/init.d/virtualbox start` fixed it
<pomeha> does anyone use citrix receiver?
<pomeha> I have a problem with it
<pomeha> instead of sending key 'a' it sends alt code of 'a'
<pomeha> so, ALT+Numpad9+Numpad7
<ducasse> pomeha: for citrix you need to get support from them, as it's not in the ubuntu repos
<emi71> Hello, I've a trouble with install globalprotect client (VPN) in ubuntu 16.04. There are 2 versions: cli version and gui version. how I can install the correct GUI version?
<emi71> I mean, Palo alto globalprotect client
<oerheks> emi71,  their website gives no howto?
<oerheks> https://docs.paloaltonetworks.com/globalprotect/9-1/globalprotect-admin/globalprotect-for-iot-devices/install-globalprotect-for-iot-on-ubuntu.html
<asa9ohan> Hello, is there anyone here who can help with an Ubuntu installation?
<aaardvark> in my .bashrc file I have a set -o vi to set the edit mode - when I do an su anotherAccount I lose it.  Having it in the profile of the other account does not work, neither does having it in /etc/profile - how do I make this get set?
<aaardvark> asa9ohan: the protocol is to ask the question - not ask to ask a question
<asa9ohan> aardvark my bad. I have a Surface Pro 5 1TB that has a Storage Spaces configuration that makes it inaccessible for the Ubuntu 19.10 installer. Apparently removing the configuration is possible (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4046105/surface-device-that-has-one-tb-drive-configuration-shows-two-drives) but nothing I've tried works.
<^Peter^> He did exactly what the protocol demands, asked a simple question with data regarding the event
<oerheks> asa9ohan, what is your actual problem? ubuntu is seeing 2 drives?
<asa9ohan> oerheks My device has two physical disks that are combined into one virtual disk through Storage Spaces. The Ubuntu installer recognizes the virtual disk, but cannot access them (sees them as completely full) for the installation.
<oerheks> surface laptops all have issues, what guide do you follow?
<asa9ohan> *Correction, the Ubuntu installer recognizes the physical disks but cannot access them
<asa9ohan> What do you mean by what guide? @oerheks
<asa9ohan> In essence, I want to remove the hard disk configuration (Storage Spaces) that is combining my two physical disks into one virtual disk, and then Windows on one disk and Ubuntu on the other.
<asa9ohan> *and then install Windows on one disk and Ubuntu on the other.
<emi71> sudo dpkg – i GlobalProtect_deb-5.0.8.deb  , don't work
<emi71> oerheks: yes but the procedure is not clear. I can't identify the exact version to install in ubuntu 16.04
<emi71> oerheks: this is the procedure: From the Support Site, select UpdatesSoftware Updatesand download the GlobalProtect package for your OS.
<emi71> oerheks: but I can't download the correct version ----> ubuntu 16.04
<oerheks> asa9ohan, i have no clue there, all guides point to a git with patched kernel like https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/ or https://github.com/linux-surface/linux-surface
<oerheks> but splitting 2 drives for windows and ubuntu, no guide there
<oerheks> surface gives me headaches :-(
<emi71> oerheks: I have understand the problem. Palo Alto support site, don't access download software without support credentials...
<emi71> someone have installed Globalprotect client for VPN connecting? (Ubuntu 16.04)
<oerheks> so you need to login to get the software?
<asa9ohan> @oerheks Yeah, I know... I've been stuck with this issue for more than 2 months already
<emi71> oerheks: yes, is incredible. I've tried : sudo apt-get install GlobalProtect_deb-5.1.0.0-23.deb but the package "don't exists"
<oerheks> indeed, apt will not find it in our repos
<oerheks> youneed yoour first command, after downloading manually, sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<amr00t> please i need help, my Ubuntu host is connected to wifi or even ethernet cable it fails to browsers after running sudo ifconfig wlp2s0 down and up it still didn't browse. BUt on my guess windows it is working since am on bridge connection. please can someone tell me what to do?'
<user217_> Hello. What is the name of program that use gui and show when and where new files appeared ?
<bkurt78> I just hit an issue with a 20.04 install.  I did an apt upgrade and it looks like there was an issue with some packages being installed that I can't quite workaround.
<bkurt78> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3d3Y9hfsz/
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | bkurt78
<ubottu> bkurt78: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<bkurt78> ubottu:  thank you.  sorry about htat.
<ubottu> bkurt78: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amr00t> Please i need help, my Ubuntu host is connected to wifi or even ethernet cable it fails to browsers after running sudo ifconfig wlp2s0 down and up it still didn't browse. BUt on my guess windows it is working since am on bridge connection. please can someone tell me what to do?'
<user217_> amr00t: can you ping anything from ubuntu?
<amr00t> user217_: no i cant
<user217_> amr00t: via ip or hostname?
<amr00t> user217_: i pinged google.com
<user217_> amr00t: try 8.8.8.8
<amr00t> user217_:  connect: Network is unreachable
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user217_> amr00t: check  in network manager that "use this connection for local resources" is disabled
<amr00t> user217_: please where is that?
<user217_> amr00t: https://i.stack.imgur.com/da7O0.jpg
<tomreyn> maybe it's not an ubuntu desktop, maybe it's ubuntu 7.04 - it's not easy to help with more detail, and without punctuation.
<amr00t> user217_: i think i need to have networkManager installed to get this screen
<user217_> amr00t: yep. you have no?
<amr00t> user217_:  no i don't
<amr00t> i just use default ubuntu
<amr00t> wonder how things went sideasy
<user217_> amr00t: may your solusion should be when you install it. But I not shure
<amr00t> user217_: i have used it over a year my internet had issues so i connected to router using lan this is when i noticed it
<amr00t> done several reboot
<amr00t> don't know what changed
<robertzaccour> howdy
<robertzaccour> I hear Xbox controllers are most supported for Windows and Linux. Does it matter if they're official or aftermarket?
<robertzaccour> And are the Xbox 360 controllers as well supported? Might go the cheaper route.
<user217_> amr00t: may be you can try to install wicd or network-manager.
<user217_> not shure that I can help more. sorry
<robertzaccour> I like the look of Afterglow controllers.
<oerheks> robertzaccour, get the real one, nock-offs gives different experience
<robertzaccour> How about PS4 controllers? Good on Linux?
<jka1> I have modprobed a kernel module for an additional ethernet card. How can i create a eth1 device and create a link between the module and the eth1 device?
<jeremy31> jka1: That should happen automatically
<tomreyn> amr00t: if you can tell whihc ubuntu variant and version you have installed [   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)   ] and which the original issue you're trying to solve is, we may be able to support oyu.
<tomreyn> if english is not your original language, try keeping your sentences short. this keeps them most comprehensible.
<robertzaccour> And then learn how to drive.
<robertzaccour> JK haha
<jka1> Ah - i found out that the kernel module will not load properly on kernels with pae extensions
<tomreyn> are you runninga supported ubuntu version there?
<jka1> No, i am running MX19.1 Linux on this PC. But i run ubuntu on all other PCs and Servers :-)
<tomreyn> jka1: okay, please don't ask questions about the MX Linux system here, though.
<jka1> ^^
<jka1> It was a general, non-distri-specific question
<AlligatorJoe> does anybody know if the lara croft series of games uses the lugaru engine source code
<emi71> oerheks: solved thanks
<Roey> leftyfb: thanks!!
<emi71> someone have experience in Palo Alto VPN?
<oerheks> jka1, then join ##linux ?
<tomreyn> ^^
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: there's #gamingonlinux where this may fit better.
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn ok thanks for the advice...i will try to check it out but these intel chips are coming along and better than 10 years ago but still do not support a number of graphics issues
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: i'm not sure what you mean, or what you're asking, and how it relates to ubuntu support.
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn...well i was just curious if the lara croft games made use of the lugaru source code so that emulator support can be created
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: i see. try the other channel or ##linux then, it's not topical here
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn ok
<emi71> someone have experience in Global protect VPN? it seems that this VPN have different licenses for endpoint different platforms (windows, mac, linux).
<jwtiyar> hey
<tomreyn> emi71: we only support what comes with ubuntu here. you, too, should maybe try your luck in ##linux
<jwtiyar> Can I test language pack to my ubuntu system?
<jwtiyar> My language not yet available in ubuntu
<oerheks> jwtiyar, languagepacks sounds like a windows thing, in linux you can add any language/locales for free
<jwtiyar> We have our language in launchpad
<jwtiyar> But not yet available in official ubuntu release
<jwtiyar> I want to test it for myself
<jwtiyar> Is there a way to do it?
<oerheks> care to share what language/ ubuntu version?
<jwtiyar> yes
<jwtiyar> Kurdish(sorani)
<jwtiyar> We have https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1864680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1864680 in localechooser (Ubuntu) "Revival of language packs for Kurdish (Sorani)" [Medium,Triaged]
<jwtiyar> So now I want to test it if possible
<jwtiyar> oerheks, ?
<oerheks> jwtiyar, it seems not available yet,. the bugreport says it is in progress
<oerheks> ckb_IQ
<jwtiyar> oerheks, i know but there is a way to test it for my self on my ubuntu system?
<oerheks> no clue, maybe someone else has an anwer?
<jwtiyar> Was supposed to be available in two weeks due to Gunnar saying
<jwtiyar> But now passed 19 days and not available yet
<jwtiyar> Who sneaked with Lukasz
<jwtiyar> Speaked*
<jwtiyar> And its status is new which mean no one looked to it yet
<jwtiyar> Not in progress
<jwtiyar> In langpack-o-matic
<oerheks> there is a translation team, contact them? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+lang/ckb
<jwtiyar> oerheks, bro oam team admin in ckb
<jwtiyar> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ckb/+members
<jwtiyar> My name is jwtiyar nariman
<drac_boy> hi
<drac_boy> might be a long shot but is there anyone here who has been installing ubuntu to any sort of pre-T2 imacs?
<AlligatorJoe> drac_boy what is an imac
<compdoc> macintosh
<reallymemorable> im try to SSH into an ubuntu ec2 machine and i keep hittinig this: Connection closed by 54.165.99.82 port 22
<drac_boy> heh compdoc wasn't sure how to respond to that
<leftyfb> reallymemorable: https://intellipaat.com/community/20321/aws-ec2-connection-closed-by-when-trying-ssh-into-instance   # first result on google. You need to open port 22 in your security group on EC2
<reallymemorable> my security groups are all this: type: All traffic, Protocol: All, Ports: All, Destination: 0.0.0.0/0
<reallymemorable> for outbound traffic
<oerheks> .. and inbound?
<leftyfb> reallymemorable: this really has nothing to do with Ubuntu. You need to read the documentation/tutorials on AWS/EC2
<reallymemorable> ook
<reallymemorable> there isnt an aws IRC room so i thought this was teh closest
<leftyfb> reallymemorable: this has nothing to do with Ubuntu. You need to learn how to use EC2. You could have any OS on that instance and you'd have the same issue.
<tomreyn> and there is ##aws
<AlligatorJoe> compdoc...what is a macintosh...is that the old macintosh stereo receiver
<compdoc> mcintosh stereo
<compdoc> I had a friend that had one
<AlligatorJoe> compdoc yes i used to have to repair them
<compdoc> cool
<AlligatorJoe> one of my earliest jobs besides designing and implementing the trs80 model 1 was also workiing for pacific stereo where i had to repair a lot of stereo equipment
<leftyfb> !ot | AlligatorJoe
<ubottu> AlligatorJoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlligatorJoe> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<FrankyGov> Heya
<FrankyGov> Good afternoon heroes
<AlligatorJoe> FrankyGov nothing but All the Bravest in here
<FrankyGov> AlligatorJoe, ehehehe
<leftyfb> FrankyGov: what can we help you with?
<Kostas79> I am trying to install 18.04.4 on a brand new Acer Swift 5 (2019) but the installation freezes. "Try Ubuntu" option runs, but I get ACPI BIOS error (bug) (see: https://i.stack.imgur.com/c8FUM.jpg) Any ideas???
<oerheks> did you check for bios updates?
<Kostas79> I did install the latest update yes.
<Kostas79> BIOS update that is.
<oerheks> that is a good start, oke
<Kostas79> Let me find the picture of what happens after the update when I try to install ubuntu, one sec...
<oerheks> our arch friends give a clue ; pci=nocrs  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Swift_5
<oerheks> this guide: set uefi password, https://www.infofuge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-swift-5-from-usb/
<tomreyn> Kostas79: exact model would help:   journalctl -b | grep DMI:      Some of those have a dedicated nvidia geforce MX250 graphics chipset.
<root____5> hi all, i accidentally broke my system. i was trying to fix locale because it gave my issues installing someting. no i boot into a black screen with a cursor. i cannot log in to console (tty). if i log in it immedialy resets
<root____5> anybody got any ideas, pls?
<tomreyn> !recovery | root____5
<ubottu> root____5: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Kostas79> Here's what I got when I try to install after the BIOS update: https://i.imgur.com/496ZADM.jpg
<oerheks> Kostas79, how about adding 'pci=nocrs ' to the bootline?
<oerheks> see that archwiki
<Kostas79> tomreyn: model: SF514-54T
<oerheks> and maybe disable secureboot?
<Kostas79> I disabled secure boot
<tomreyn> this looks like a broken installer media, though
<tomreyn> or a badly written one
<oerheks> ls
<Kostas79> Is there an easy way to check whether the ISO file/usb stick is not the problem? It was prepared by the IT helpdesk where I work. I hope they know what they are doing?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<Kostas79> tomreyn: is it the same for a usb stick?
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> also https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#1-overview
<Kostas79> BRB
<Kostas79> check completed "no errors found". However, I still get the usual warnings/errors in the process: https://i.stack.imgur.com/c8FUM.jpg
<Guest92403> i think i can't boot because something i did with /etc/default/locale. can someone tell me what it's supposed to look like so i can try to replace it?
<FrankyGov> When I have only a .deb file
<FrankyGov> and I get a dependency error when running the commando sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<FrankyGov> Can I use this command alternatively: sudo apt-get install -f <packagename.deb>\
<FrankyGov> Is that correct?
<geirha> sudo apt-get install package.deb   should suffice
<geirha> instead of dpkg -i package.deb
<Kostas79> I tried https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Swift_5 but still get the same, no root file system available...
<AlligatorJoe> lotuspsychje..ok the upgrade finished and software updater reports that software is up to date..but i still get a message that there is a system error and it wants to send a report to ubuntu whenever i first log in
<madm1ke> I have been using a compose key for years but on this new system (19.04 with leopold FC660C) it's only partially working. Combinations that contain a shift with the second key group aren't combined :( Any ideas what to try or what to look for?
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: you can get a better idea of what error your uubntu installation may have encountered by inspecting the contents of /var/crash
<tomreyn> !19.04 | madm1ke
<ubottu> madm1ke: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn...ok i am just trying to figure out what ubuntu is flagging to create that login message
<madm1ke> tomreyn: sorry, I mean 19.10 :)
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn these are the crash files but the apps basically work
<AlligatorJoe> _usr_bin_autogen.0.crash
<AlligatorJoe> _usr_bin_autogen.1000.crash
<AlligatorJoe> _usr_bin_kexi-3.1.1000.crash
<AlligatorJoe> _usr_bin_meson.0.crash
<AlligatorJoe> _usr_lib_x86_64-linux-gnu_brisk-menu_brisk-menu.1000.crash
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: and i just explained how you can find out. in case it's empty, you can use this script to access a web page listing your systems' past reports: https://termbin.com/0we8
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: note that you were just muted temporarily for pasting to the channel.
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn ok i ran the script and the ubuntu error website says no errors have been reported from this machine
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn but i still get the login message saying there is a system error
<murphnj> Quick question hopefully someone can help me with:  After an update, I cannot log in.  No graphical screen, and on tty2, I get a login: prompt, put in my name, it doesn't ask for a password at all, and says login incorrect.  Any insights?
<lordcirth_> murphnj, what Ubuntu version?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn do you know what  is triggering ubuntu os to generate the sign
<murphnj> 20.04 :)  (I know I'm asking for it)
<murphnj> lordcirth_: It is not the only OS on the machine, I have a Fedora install that I run, and I can mount the drives, check logs and change files.  Not sure what to do to resolve this though, the no request for password is perplexing.
<lordcirth_> murphnj, join #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: which sign do you mean?
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: if no errors are listed on the errors.ubuntu.com/... website then your system did probably not succeed in reporting them, yet, or you have disabled reporting
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: make sure you install any pending updates and reboot
<tomreyn> !uptodate > AlligatorJoe
<ubottu> AlligatorJoe, please see my private message
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn well i have a very slow internet connection so the reporting may take quite a while
<AlligatorJoe> i pushed the send report button on the login error sign
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn i only have about 3k bits per second connection
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: 3kbps? that's indeed not usable for anything.
<tomreyn> the "login error sign"? where do you see this?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn well when you have to work with the proletariot version of things you don't have the money to afford the nicer things like faster internet access
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release is this? are you able to use the system fine other than the "system error" prompt showing after the graphical login?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn...it comes up when i log into the mate desktop system
<tomreyn> so you are using ubuntu mate? which version of it?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn yes the system is basically intact....there are a couple of bugs like brisk crashing periodically but mostly it works
<tomreyn> can you actually download and install updates on this connection?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn the ermine version but i made about 100 adjustments in order to compile the latest gnome-builder code
<AlligatorJoe> and the gnome-calendar and nautilus
<tomreyn> "eoan ermine" would be 19.10
<AlligatorJoe> the 3.2 or so versions for the mate desktop system
<tomreyn> does    sudo apt full-upgrade    report that you have pending updates?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn full-upgrade reports no further upgrades
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn i am moving the crash files to a different folder to see it that will stop the ubuntu error sign
<tomreyn> but your apt cache may be outdated if    sudo apt update    never gets to download the info
<madm1ke> another issue: my xorg log reports 'Option "TapButton3" "2"' but I still have to run synclient TapButton3=2 to make it work - what could be a reason for that?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn sudo apt update works fine
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: at 3 kbps?
<AlligatorJoe> yes
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: are you chatting from the same system?
<AlligatorJoe> yes
<madm1ke> no way you are at 3kbps, sir
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: then 3 kbps is not the bandwidth you have
<AlligatorJoe> madm1ke yes i am
<AlligatorJoe> the telephone carrier throttles down after you use up your data limit
<tomreyn> you would not be able to run apt update at 3 kbps, nor would you be abkle to respond on IRC at the speed you do.
<madm1ke> even the worst Edge rate is 8,8
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn well it is happening as we speak
<tomreyn> which country are you in there?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn the us
<tomreyn> they won't throttle to less than 64 kbps, i think
<tomreyn> may 32
<AlligatorJoe> well i can only go by the reported transfer rates on downloads and 3 k is what is reported
<madm1ke> then the measurement is false - let's just settle with: you are on a limited bandwidth connection
<AlligatorJoe> hovering around 3000 b/s to 6000 b/s
<tomreyn> those will be bytes, not bits
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn are you sure they are bytes...i thought speeds were reported in bits /sec
<madm1ke> usually it's Bytes/s
<AlligatorJoe> ok well then 8x faster
<madm1ke> but it doesn't really matter, really. What tomreyn wanted to make sure is that your system is really up to date.
<AlligatorJoe> but still very slow
<drownthewitch> Sorry to disturb -- is the Ubuntu download broken right now? And if so, is there an alternative?
<AlligatorJoe> madm1ke yes it is and far far beyond so i could compile gnome-builder code
<tomreyn> right, i was just wondering whether your system could get updates at all
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn yes the updates came in fine but very very slow
<tomreyn> drownthewitch: there is not a single "ubuntu download", we'll need some more details
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: and you rebooted since?
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn no not yet let me reboot
<drownthewitch> tomreyn: The link https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=18.04.4&architecture=amd64 gives a "404 Not Found" for me right now.
<drownthewitch> Which is linked from the Ubuntu homepage for the 18.04 download.
<tomreyn> drownthewitch: hmm interesting, that looks wrong indeed
<madm1ke> drownthewitch: works for me..
<drownthewitch> ... it just worked now. Maybe some issues with one of the servers?
<drownthewitch> It definitely gave an nginx 404 error page before...
<tomreyn> drownthewitch: yes, one or more of the servers this forwards to seem to not be hosting this file
<drownthewitch> Curious.
<drownthewitch> Oh well, problem solved for me for now...
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn ok tom the error sign did not come up after i moved the crash files to an oldcrash directory
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn i can post a screenshot of ermine to imgur if you want
<james_brown> is there a way to encrypt a disk without reinstalling ubuntu?
<madm1ke> james_brown: inplace? with LUKS? unlikely
<tomreyn> AlligatorJoe: if you solved the problem this way then there's no need to post the screenshot. also, if you regularly have this little bandwidth i would recommend you disable reporting and configure the network connection to operate in restricted background data usage mode.
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn ok thanks for the tip
<nikolam> I have this situation with the machine.. High CPU usage both in XUbuntu 19.10 and in other os: https://pastebin.com/rX52pmrR
<madm1ke> james_brown: I might be wrong though: https://www.johannes-bauer.com/linux/luksipc/
<tomreyn> james_brown: there is on newer ubuntu releases, but it's not easy to use properly
<tomreyn> cryptsetup-reencrypt is the current implementation
<tomreyn> the above web page points to an earlier script (last updated in 2015)
<tomreyn> actually last updated in 2019 https://github.com/johndoe31415/luksipc - but i'd still prefer cryptsetup_reencrypt
<madm1ke> nikolam: consistently through different kernel versions? Maybe it's a firmware/BIOS problem. The acpid reference suggests that..
<james_brown> the thing is that in my company we are getting ready to start all working from home.  All the devs will take their desktops home but I need to encrypt their disk first.
<james_brown> Is there a way to automate this or do it in parallel
<james_brown> ?
<madm1ke> james_brown: ouch.. I feel for you :)
<james_brown> QQ
<madm1ke> james_brown: can you easily swap disks for the machines? What's the disk layout on the systems?
<EvilBunnyBoi> guys
<EvilBunnyBoi> how do I ensure my files are still moving?
<EvilBunnyBoi> it's been 13 minutes since it froze in 13 minutes left
<madm1ke> Your files are moving?
<EvilBunnyBoi> madm1ke: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1584210827.png
<EvilBunnyBoi> it has been 15 minutes now and it still says 13 minutes left
<EvilBunnyBoi> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1584211069.png
<madm1ke> EvilBunnyBoi: I haven't used Unity in a while - is "trashbin" really the system trash or are you moving them to a different folder. Are you crossing filesystems with this?
<madm1ke> that answers it..
<EvilBunnyBoi> madm1ke: the folder is named trashbin
<madm1ke> 1. there is a "trashbin" folder on your external disk? And you are not trying to delete the files, right?
<EvilBunnyBoi> yes but that took trying to kill unity :( how do I move the rest of the contents
<madm1ke> 2. Is the external device fast enough?
<EvilBunnyBoi> yes I named the folder trashbin
<EvilBunnyBoi> it's a slow potato... but should be fine
<EvilBunnyBoi> I don't care if the symlinks get corrupted, how do I copy that
<madm1ke> 100GB and 80k files might just .. take a while
<EvilBunnyBoi> it's my personal trashbin... I sometimes search for files there
<EvilBunnyBoi> I had hoarded my e-trash since I was 15
<madm1ke> whatever makes you happy
<madm1ke> what filesystem is on the disk that it doesn't support symlinks?
<EvilBunnyBoi> FAT I think
<madm1ke> bad choice to "archive" stuff to..
<EvilBunnyBoi> wait no it says msdos wat
<oerheks> so, 13 minutes left.. should be around 2 minutes now?
<EvilBunnyBoi> I had to stop it and start over again
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn anyway it is a mate desktop adjusted to be able to keep up with gnome-builder source code adjustments and use it to build nautilus and gnome alendar and gnome mpv for the mate desktop even though mate comes with caja but other apps like acetoneiso want to hook into nautilus
<AlligatorJoe> and it also now has the development platform to keep up with the kexi source code adjustments for reading my microsoft access databases
<AlligatorJoe> tomreyn it had to be done because windows 10 no longer supports their own ms office 97 access program and they want $149 for a windows 10 version which is way out of my price range
<lotuspsychje> AlligatorJoe: please dont fill the support channel with details that does not really matter for your issue..
<AlligatorJoe> lotus just letting tomreyn know all the adjustments to ermine that i had to make and what might have prompted those ubuntu error signs
<EvilBunnyBoi> seriously ubuntu always freezes when copying files...
<EvilBunnyBoi> the issue is that it's in the background copying somehow it fails to show me the conflict dialogs
<EvilBunnyBoi> so it freezes instead
<nikolam> madm1ke, thanks for suggestion, I will try other kernel versions since I have HTRFS snapshots after updates, but I think it is something hardware/kernel related, since it is also happening under other OS. I'll try it and see if it differs, thanks
<jkwiatko> Hi all anyone have any issues with latest upgrades available in 20.04? Look like libcrypt.so.1 is breaking my boot process: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2438578
<oerheks> jkwiatko, yes, but please join #ubuntu+1 for that, 20.04 is not official released
<oerheks> there seems to be a fix there
<jkwiatko> oerheks ah ok thanks for the tip
<_Trullo> how do I install GIT on ubuntu live 18.04?
<_Trullo> ok, solved
<jayjo> what are the modern tools to get all networking info on a running ubuntu machine? like all routes, gateway info, subnet etc?
<ikonia> ip and route
<ikonia> netstat is still very important
<oerheks> ifconfig, on 18.04
<ikonia> ifconfig is depcrecated though, despite my love of it
<madm1ke> jayjo: nmcli is also quite powerful to interact with NetworkManager
<anden> so, i installed the following packages: "bumblebee, bumblebee-nvidia, primus, linux-headers-generic" as recommended on the ubuntu wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee - but after a reboot all my input drivers are broken, i cannot control the mouse or keyboard
<anden> i get to the login screen and the computer is actually not frozen, it just doesn't respond to input. if i press the power button of the computer, it initiates a normal shutdown sequence
<oerheks> bumblebee is old, prime is current, no?
<anden> no idea, i dropped to a root shell in recovery mode and uninstalled those packages again, but no dice
<anden> still cannot get input to work
<anden> any idea what happened?
<anden> maybe some logs i can check?
<anden> guess i have to reinstall the OS? :/
<anden> xorg.0.log spams no input driver specified, ignoring this device" for basically everything
<anden> okay fixed it again by installing xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 and xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-18.04
<anden> well, back to my original problem
<anden> i think the laptop is only running on the integrated vega graphics in my ryzen, and my nvidia GPU isn't being used
<anden> i was hoping prime/bumblebee would be able to switch that for me, but i guess not?
<anden> also tried blacklisting the amdgpu driver but that just breaks everything and forces the OS to run in 640x480
<anden> it's definitely not behaving well. doesn't even detect the HDMI port so i cannot use any external screens whatsoever
<Roey> hi
<luna> hi
<anden> hello
<Roey> $ touch a
<Roey> touch: cannot touch 'a': No such file or directory
<Roey> luna, anden: o/
<Roey> I thought if a file is not there then touch should create it
<anden> that's right
<anden> it would create an empty file
<anden> unless you're trying to create it somewhere where you have no permission to, of course
<Roey> so that's the issue
<Roey> mounted it rw
<Roey> still unable to create files on it
<Roey> should i mount it -o allow_other
<anden> any errors?
<Roey> ?
<letty> Roey `pwd`
<madm1ke> it also happens if you shell is still in a directory that has been removed (or unmounted) since
<Roey> ok
<Roey> my brother's trying to install something on his laptop and it's giving him perms issues
<Roey> /dev/sdb1 on /media/ubuntu/Backup HD type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<Roey> it had originally mounted as 'o', so I had him remount it 'rw'
<Roey> letty: ^
<TJ-> Roey: notice it is mounted with user/group id 0 (that's usualy the root user) so regular user won't have write permissions
<Roey> understood
<Roey> he put in a USB stick into the laptop
<Roey> it mounted
<Roey> but apparently when he tries to download stuff into this directory
<Roey> he gets permissions errors
<Roey> TJ-: ^
<Roey> so my question is, how are you supposed to mount a USB stick read-write!?
<letty> Roey what filesystem has the usb?
<Roey> I'm assuming the USB sick is however it came
<Roey> I don't htink he formatted it
<Roey> letty: ^
<Roey> so I am assuming fat32
<letty> can he write it as root?
<TJ-> Roey: that's the file-system on that? it's mounting with fuse so its not clear
<Roey> letty: I think he could
<Roey> how can he check?
<letty> sudo touch a
<TJ-> the fact that udisks has mounted it at /media/ubuntu/ tells me he's using the liveISO environment
<TJ-> "ubuntu" is the clue there - the username used for the "Try Ubuntu" mode
<Roey> ok and if he can?
<Roey> TJ-: he is, yes.
<TJ-> Roey: usually udisks would set the ownership to the same user "ubuntu" not "root" (0) so something is weird there, not quite sure what though
<nikolam> madm1ke, I think I solved the problem on my (HP ProDesk G1) machine, by re-arranging RAM in slots in different way. Problem was that I followed CPU-Z detection of first and second slot but i should follow what is engraved on the motherboard instead. (for 2 X 4GB modules to be in dual mode) Now it doe snot gives acpi a hard time it seems :P
<madm1ke> nikolam: good to hear :)
<TJ-> Roey: try this (may not work!): " sudo mount -o remount,user_id=$UID,group_id=$UID /media/ubuntu/Backup\ HD " then " mount | grep Backup" and see if the user/group id has changed
<Roey> ok I just messaged that to him
<Roey> TJ-: I'll le tyou know the result once he does it
<Roey> oh he refuses to run it.
<letty> why
<Roey> He says he's disavowing Linux after 15 years of it.
<Roey> because something small and stupid is always getting in his face like some rake
<letty> make note of the instructions to tell him when he has calmed down
<Roey> oh he calmed himself down by installing windows
<letty> linux is like smoking
<letty> you cant just quit
<Roey> I mean look it requires a degree of finesse
<oerheks> so.. he is on windows, asking you for help,..
<oerheks> lolz
<Roey> well he /was/ on an ubuntu live usb
<Roey> now he's on another computer.
<anden> so how can i confirm that games are actually running on my dedicated nvidia GPU and not the integrated vega GPU of my ryzen CPU, on my laptop?
<sixwheeledbeast> Ask them nicely?
<sixwheeledbeast> Some games have the graphics card named in the settings. I also imagine a benchmark would show the difference.
<nikolam> I now get for 'lxc list' this message : Error: Get http://unix.socket/1.0: dial unix /var/snap/lxd/common/lxd/unix.socket: connect: connection refuse
<nikolam> Maybe have something to do with installing 'ctop' command now?
<fd2> hi all! how to make autojoin to that channel? i use HexChat. I already set "Autojoin" in popup menu, but when i start HexChat - i loggin to #ubuntu-unregged. And i manually join to that chanell again
<tomreyn> anden: if the graphics driver goes through mesa then these options will work (see GALLIUM_HUD for example): https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<anden> thanks, i'll checkt hat out
<EriC^^> fd2: it joins ubuntu quicker than nickserv is identifying you
<nikolam> EriC^^, same thing happened to me this evening, twice. Needed to manually ghost my nick and change my nick...
<nikolam> fd2, to reclaim your username, you can can /msg nickserv identify <username> password , then /msg nickserv ghost <username>  , then /nick <username>
<ramsub07> Hi, I'm trying to download a file from google drive using wget. However, the file has been shared with me and i'm not the owner and hence my access is denied from the commandline. How do I authenticate myself from the commandline ?
<ramsub07> I am able to download from the browser, but the location where i would like to have this file downloaded is remote, where i don't have a screen attached
<ramsub07> apologies if this isn't very pertinent to this channel
<TJ-> ramsub07: you could use a terminal user-agent like w3m or lynx
<oerheks> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/48133080/how-to-download-a-google-drive-url-via-curl-or-wget/48133859 lots of answers
<oerheks> find the ID first
<fd2> EriC^^, nikolam thank you. ok, well, it happen faster then join. but how to fix it? it repeat every time. i no one time login after join
<fd2> it happens* sry for my engl)
<oerheks> fd2, fix your autologin, ask in #freenode howto SASL, then you can join stored favo channels
<oerheks> *autojoin
<michele-> is wayland or xorg the default X server in ubuntu 19.10?
<oerheks> xorg, and wayland session is also installed standard
<fd2> oerheks, is that SASL? - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Authentication_and_Security_Layer
<oerheks> search for freenode + sasl
<fd2> oerheks, THX!
<Aleric> Hi - my window manager crashed. How can I restart it without logging out?
<Aleric> duh - I guess I'll reboot :/
<foo> I have a time capsule with a drive that handles storage (not a time machine backup). I am trying to mount it in ubuntu. I have this: //10.0.1.1/MYNAME\040Storage /media/capsule cifs user=MYNAME\040Storage,pass=mypass,rw,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm,vers=1.0 0 0 ... when I try to mount /media/capsule, I see "MYNAME MacBook Pro.sparsebundle" - however, I can connect just fine from OS X and I see all the
<foo> files when I login to that drive with that user/pass. Any two cents here? Thank you
<robertzaccour> Howdy
<robertzaccour> Are Xbox One and PS4 controllers well supported on Ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2020-03-15
<sixwheeledbeast> yes
<foo> I'm beginning to think this is simply not possible. I'm baffled, I thought linux could at least read the time capsule partition
<robertzaccour> Are PlayStation 4 and Xbox One controllers well supported on Ubuntu?
<sixwheeledbeast> robertzaccour: yes certainly for steam at least
<robertzaccour> Ok thanks
<zippo^> Is it possible: :-), :-D, :-( etc. convert Emoji via the keyboard? So yes, how?
<nutella_wood> Hi, I need some help SSHing to a remote ubuntu VM through Visual Studio Code. I'm using VSCode 1.44.0-insider with extension Remote-SSH (Nightly) on Windows 10. Is this the right channel for this question?
<isposdef> zippo^: One option is to set up Xcompose: https://github.com/kragen/xcompose
<nutella_wood> How would I use it?
<zippo^> Thank you, isantop . I have bookmarked this url, tomorrow i will read how works it.
<__Myst__> Are .deb files a good fit for managing source installs?
<insanidade> hi all. is there a command for restarting a recently updated application? for instance: whhat if I have one or two chrome windows opened and update chrome? is there a command for restarting it ?
<bet0x> Hello everyone, i have a server with a raid0, i formated the main disk where the OS is (outside the raid ofc) and i wanted to remount my raid but i'm getting mount: mount /dev/md0 on /root/test failed: Structure needs cleaning
<bigfoot-> bet0x: if I understand you correctly, you have a raid0 ... this means, all participating disks form one logical disk.  so what exactly did you "format" (and how)?
<bet0x> bigfoot-, i used ext4 raid 0
<bet0x> do i just run a fsck on the /dev/md0 ?
<matsaman> insanidade: like programmatically list all the currently-running apps that belong to recently-updated packages?
<bet0x> bigfoot-, tune2fs -l /dev/md0 is reporting Filesystem state:         not clean
<matsaman> I don't know how useful that'd be...
<matsaman> you can just close chrome and open it again, in that particular case
<bigfoot-> bet0x: I'm not into the Ubuntu specifics on how stuff usually gets set up.  But RAID0 means you bind >1 disks or partitions into one logical one.  If you format one disk/partition, the whole thing is corrupted ...
<bigfoot-> bet0x: fsck is definitely the right answer, but I'm not sure it's going to help you if you did what I think you did
<matsaman> raid0 is not a thing informed people use with data they don't have copies of
<bigfoot-> true.  but that's beyond his issue.
<matsaman> and, for that matter, raid-anything
<bigfoot-> ... and, for that matter, anything that's important data
<bigfoot-> but that's not the discussion bet0x wants to have right now, I surmise.
<bet0x> i'm just helping a friend, i do have spares of spares with spares on the middle
<bet0x> i'm a backup freak
<bet0x> OwO
<bet0x> it will take a while, thank you @bigfoot- !
<bet0x> it's like 12 TB T_T
<foo> I don't know if it's a thing, but I used to run badblocks /dev/sdc2 or such from ubuntu to determine if a drive had bad blocks. Is this still relevant?
<jrg> hi. i just set up sssd and cannot login to the ui. does ubuntu use gdm or soemthing of that nature? so adding sss.so to the pam entry should do the trick?
<jrg> i can ssh using AD users so that seems to work fine
<asa9ohan> Does anyone know how to remove a RAID 0 configuration on the boot drive of a PC?
<DigitalisAkujin> doing a fresh install
<TripleNatMatt> i do not think that will be possible without removing the data from the drive
<DigitalisAkujin> Grub2 giving me no suitable video mode found
<DigitalisAkujin> is there something I need to change in the grub.cfg with video settings?
<matsaman> I'm assuming turning off the graphics aspects would suffice, for starters
<DigitalisAkujin> config is just set default =0 set timeout =10 menuentry “Gentoo” { linux (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-3.14.4-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4 net.ifnames=0 quiet ro }
<DigitalisAkujin> nothing about video
<DigitalisAkujin> nvidia card so maybe I need to install drivers?
<matsaman> sounds like UEFI nonsense
<DigitalisAkujin> yes
<matsaman> flip your firmware to pretend it's BIOS? That would fix it
<DigitalisAkujin> I just got this nvme m.2 and it’s not a recent mobo chipset so it’s seeing it as uefi through a custom bios for my mobo
<DigitalisAkujin> would love to know what the has to do with video though but w/e
<matsaman> I would if I was stuck with UEFI
<matsaman> DigitalisAkujin: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2409853 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2401674
<DigitalisAkujin> it’s actually really cool, bios literally says “gentoo” in the boot options and not the drive name
<DigitalisAkujin> first link worked, ty ty
<jrg> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 2 (Permission denied)
<jrg> i guess it's trying to login as an AD user in gdm but now i get that in the logs
<jrg> ah. seems like sssd only helps with one part of things
<jrg> the actual uid/gid mapping has to still be done with samba?
<bryanroderyck> hello im having some issues with ubuntu 19 after putting the wifi password 30 times it will work..
<jrg> you'd think by now joining an AD would be a little easier heh
<matsaman> bryanroderyck: what?
<matsaman> jrg: not sure why you'd think that
<bryanroderyck> hi matsaman ,im having trouble connecting to wifi
<jrg> matsaman: i don't know. kind of an old infrastructure
<jrg> sssd makes the quick and easy of ssh
<matsaman> jrg: I'm sure Microsoft is constantly moving the bar
<jrg> but doesn't really do much for uid/gid mapping
<jrg> matsaman: my DC is samba based heh
<bryanroderyck> keep asking me for the same password
<matsaman> bryanroderyck: what if you use nmtui?
<jrg> matsaman: it almost seems easier to have done it the old way using samba/winbind/pam
<jrg> than using sssd
<matsaman> it's easiest to not do it at all
<bryanroderyck> matsaman, what is nmtui?
<jrg> ah well.. let me try out trueos it's been a while since i've checked in on it
<matsaman> there are two softwares that are the most insidious, and they are exchange and active directory
<matsaman> bryanroderyck: it's an executable, ask apt-file about it
<jrg> matsaman: yes. i just tried out exchange earlier .. what a mess
<jrg> matsaman: it almost seems better to use ubuntu + zimbra imo
<jrg> as far as local collab suites go at least
<matsaman> all the companies I've ever worked at, IT has spent roughly 5000% of their time dealing with something ultimately the fault of the choice to use exchange or active directory
<matsaman> and I couldn't tell you why
<matsaman> email is so simple
<matsaman> you send an unencrypted message to an address
<jrg> matsaman: well. AD is more so the auth than anything else
<matsaman> authentication is also so simple
<jrg> and integration into other aspects with a common auth
<matsaman> which nobody needs
<jrg> matsaman: tbh. AD in samba is simplistic imo
 * matsaman shrugs
<jrg> matsaman: it makes sense under certain circumstances. multiple workstations single account stuff
<matsaman> it's a fine idea for a thing nobody actually needs
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic please guys
<jrg> i think that most people need it in any area with multiple workstations
<jrg> lotuspsychje: ubuntu auth against AD isn't on topic? :)
<lotuspsychje> jrg: please divide chatting vs focus on real support
<jrg> oh. sorry. didn't know the channel was that strict. ok then.
<lotuspsychje> we have a great #ubuntu-discuss channel you can chitchat 24/7 :p
<jrg> heh. it's ok. thanks anyways. take care.
<bryanroderyck> matsaman, can you help me ,i didnt suceed install nmtui?
<DigitalisAkujin> what’s the difference between ffmpeg and libav for kde?
<matsaman> DigitalisAkujin: ffmpeg has a future
<DigitalisAkujin> lol
<matsaman> libav was some child's temper tantrum fork of ffmpeg
<matsaman> they even tried to steal the logo
<DigitalisAkujin> wow that’s hilarious
<matsaman> Debian switched to libav briefly as the default, but eventually switched back
<DigitalisAkujin> I use ffmpeg on CLI all the time was just curious
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | matsaman DigitalisAkujin
<ubottu> matsaman DigitalisAkujin: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<matsaman> it's the natural way with free software, forks happen
<matsaman> but if your fork isn't good enough, it dies
<DigitalisAkujin> is there a use flag to install KDE without wireless BS. my desktop doesn’t even have wifi
<matsaman> don't think Ubuntu does USE flags
<DigitalisAkujin> oh shit wtf
<DigitalisAkujin> i’m dumb sorry
<matsaman> you could probably install individual packages that make up the greater KDE, and skip the wifi ones, potentially
<DigitalisAkujin> meant to join #gentoo :/
<matsaman> yes, yes you did =D
<tefx> hey gyuys havign soem wieird issues creatign raid0 on uvbuntu-server installer when you create the partions manualy i create the md0 with both disks then i have a seperate disk for boot disk that has /boot and /boot/efi in but when i click done and start settign the servername and username passwords and stuff the installer cvrashes clearly while
<tefx> makign the parition
<tefx> and i can see any disernable error as to why its happening
<tefx> i had this prblem before with an 18.04 install but i managed to figure otu a work around but yeahh i cant for the life of me remeber what i did
<tefx> to be clear partition layout is as follows two 50gig disks as raido(md0) paritions on md0 are / and SWAP partitions on  the  the 3rd disk  ther is a 1G /boot and a 512M /boot/efi
<lotuspsychje> bug #1867450 duped & confirmed
<ubottu> bug 1867065 in casper (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1867450 Installer hangs at boot on machine" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867065
<monojamoon|> I can't find any straight answers to this one the internet but does RST Premium Optane Mode provide any performance benefits over ACHI mode?
<monojamoon|> *AHCI
<ducasse> monojamoon|: afaik linux does not support rst
<monojamoon|> Bought an M.2 NMVE SSD to construct a Windows 10 + Ubuntu dual boot setup. Searched around and found out that AHCI mode needs to be enabled in BIOS.
<monojamoon|> ducasse, yeah!
<monojamoon|> Also, the machine I am using has an integrated Intel GFX and a dedicated GFX (rtx 2060) ... out of curiosity ... if i leave out the drivers for the nvidia one, that would just remain idle in the background right ...
<ducasse> in the bios you should be able to select dedicated gpu or igp
<monojamoon|> ok
<monojamoon|> ducasse, wouldn't that cause an issue with the device on Windows Installation? Keep Windows 10 on my PC just to play video games :P
<ducasse> not sure, i have neither windows nor a dedicated gpu :)
<monojamoon|> Cool :)
<monojamoon|> Is disabling secure boot necessary with Ubuntu 18.04?
<monojamoon|> there are talks about a bug with Ubuntu 14.04 that deletes the Windows bootloader. Surely that would've been fixed in 18.04
<monojamoon|> Answered here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/493409/is-disabing-secure-boot-needed-for-ubuntu-14-04-dual-boot-with-windows-8-uefi
<monojamoon|> Not required.
<SeeM2> Hi. I have maybe a stupid question. I'm trying to find iso images for Ubuntu 20.04 server. I've found desktop image, but ideally I would like server traditional installer. Are they somewhere, or the are not ready yet?
<lotuspsychje> SeeM2: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 support please
<SeeM2> lotuspsychje: thanks
<mplsjoker> how do I change a users pass if I have roots pass?
<SwedeMike> mplsjoker: login as root, run "passwd <username>"
<mplsjoker> I tried that the user isn't listed in users
<CarlFK> SwedeMike: what is the user name?
<mplsjoker> Applebomb
<CarlFK> what do you get from: passwd  Applebomb
<mplsjoker> user doesn't exist
<mplsjoker> but I'm staring at the user login screen right now
<CarlFK> did it say: passwd: user 'Applebomb' does not exist
<mplsjoker> yes
<CarlFK> how about: grep Applebomb /etc/passwd
<b247_eu> Hy all, please can you tell me where I can upload some logs just to put a link here on the chat?
<lotuspsychje> !pastebin | b247_eu
<ubottu> b247_eu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b247_eu> Thank You
<mplsjoker> CarlFX: I'm talking in #linux about it
<b247_eu> I have a strange problem regarding an ipsec vpn conn using eap[mschapv2], as such, the connection get established when using cli ipsec up command but not when using #nm network-manager-strongswan
<b247_eu>  that's the log for sudo ipsec up connname: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bTj84t5NCQ/ (working)
<b247_eu> and this is the log for connecting using #nm: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PnqtY3q58c/
<b247_eu> and it seems that #nm is not using MSCHAPV2
<b247_eu> Is there something that I can do to have a working ipsec conn thrught #nm?
<monojamoon|> Time to change from RAID to AHCI! I might just destroy my Windows installation :P
<monojamoon|> Wo -hooo! success! :)
<monojamoon|> Moment of truth. Time to setup Ubuntu alongside Windows! :)
<viktor__> is it possible to make a backup image of your system and everything on it while running the system itself? (sorry if that's a dumb question)
<monojamoon|> This is my first time dual booting in a system that has two graphic cards! Do I need to wary about something? Are there any precautionary steps required beforehand? Google search for "dual boot multiple graphics card" doesn't offer much
<mr_lou> Hello. My QNAP NAS allows for a WebDAV connection. Connecting to it from Windows requires me to edit the registration database and change BasicAuth value to "2". Otherwise it won't work. How can I do something similar in Ubuntu?
<monojamoon|> I have 16GB of RAM. Should I have some swap space?
<monojamoon|> And if yes, should I reserve 16 * 1024 MB for swap area?
<monojamoon|> Or something more?
<tomreyn> will you suspend to disk (hibernate)?
<monojamoon|> Nope
<tomreyn> then you only need a little swap or none at all.
<monojamoon|> Should 2GB be fine?
<tomreyn> 300 MB is probably sufficient
<monojamoon|> Oh! Cool.
<monojamoon|> Thanks :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome. also, there are a lot of articles discussing this topic out there.
<tomreyn> if you'll read those, prefer the more current ones since VM and swap handling does change over time / on higher kernel versions
<monojamoon|> Understood
<monojamoon|> After installation completed ... I am getting a stream of nouveau errors
<monojamoon|> Last one: [1928.xxxxx] nouveay 0000:01:00.0: fifo: sched_error 08[]
<monojamoon|> Last one: [1979.xxxxx] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: sched_error 08[]
<monojamoon|> Should I stop it?
<tomreyn> monojamoon|: stop what?
<monojamoon|> its a continuous stream of errors!
<monojamoon|> ctrl + c stopped it
<monojamoon|> rebooted and then I am into ubuntu
<tomreyn> ctrl-c wont stop errors
<tomreyn> well unless the process you had runnign triggered them
<tomreyn> but nouveau is a kernel module, you could not stop it with ctrl-c
<monojamoon|> Booted into ubuntu
<monojamoon|> fans are running on full! :(
<monojamoon|> CPU usage ~6%
<tomreyn> make sure your bios is up to date
<tomreyn> which hardware / computer is this?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<mplsjoker> I changed a users password and now when I try to login in just kick me back out to the login screen
<tomreyn> !details | mplsjoker
<ubottu> mplsjoker: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<monojamoon|> @tomreyn, pastebin.com/D9X4szUJ
<tomreyn> so: Predator PH315-52/Covini_CFS, BIOS V1.04 06/19/2019
<monojamoon|> Yup
<tomreyn> this bios version looks old
<monojamoon|> ok
<monojamoon|> Will update the BIOS.
<monojamoon|> I also have two gfx. Integrated intel gfx and a rtx 2060. How can I check if drivers for the 2060 are properly installed?
<tomreyn> BIOS version 1.10 (2020/03/10) is current according to https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/7983?b=1
<monojamoon|> OK. That seems easy enough to install and update
<monojamoon|> Wow. An update that was 5 days old :)
<tomreyn> with nvidia, you can choose between open source drivers which may not work well, especially with newer hardware, because nvidia doesn't support their development and does not release relevant documentation.
<monojamoon|> Can I disable them?
<monojamoon|> I don't need nvidia on my ubuntu setup.
<tomreyn> the other choice is nvidias' proprietary drivers. which provide good performance once you get them to work. but they don't integrate with the kernel so well.
<monojamoon|> Oh!
<tomreyn> you can either physically uninstall or disable the nvidia card on your bios setup screen (but then it'd apply to all OSs), or you can assign the nvidia GPU pci device to the vfio kernel module, thus preventing linux from using iut.
<monojamoon|> @tomreyn, this is what my syslog is being filled with currently. https://pastebin.com/XGsQUh1B
<monojamoon|> Continuously
<monojamoon|> That is the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> and that's what my "open source drivers which may not work well, especially with newer hardware, because nvidia doesn't support their development and does not release relevant documentation" statement referred to
<tomreyn> nouveau is the open source driver
<monojamoon|> Oh!
<monojamoon|> This is what happened when the installation finished
<monojamoon|> I think I will go with assigning the nvidia GPU pci device to the vfio kernel module
<monojamoon|> because I need the GFX for Windows
<tomreyn> here's another approach for disabling a discrete gpu (such as your nvidia one) - which may be better than the vfio one i suggested: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/78is1r/complete_disable_of_discrete_gpu/
<monojamoon|> OK
<mplsjoker> ubottu: I forgot a users pass so to change it I logged into a root shell and tried to change the users pass. well the user wasn't listed. so I did 'less /etc/passwd' and the output gave me that users name. so I changed the password and now when I enter the passwd it just kicks me right back out to the login screen. could it maybe be because the dis
<mplsjoker> k is luks encrypted?
<ubottu> mplsjoker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sixwheeledbeast> ubottu: Are you intelligent?
<ubottu> sixwheeledbeast: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kats99> Hey guys, I connected to my hotspot but I'm unable to ping websites..
<kats99> It was working fine the other day
<c0mrade> I have an Ubuntu VM on the Azure Cloud. It comes by default with a temporary storage where Linux file system is at /dev/sda. During VM setup, I've created an additional 512 GB SSD and it now resides at /dev/sdc, how can I utilize it and use it instead of the default /dev/sda (the temporary cloud storage)?
<kats99> I can ping google's servers but not when you use the dns names
<kats99> OK now I can open only 1.1.1.1 in the browser but not other websites
<monojamoon|> @tomreyn, are you there?
<kats99> help?
<monojamoon|> How do I install this? https://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call
<monojamoon|> cloned it
<monojamoon|> navigated to the directory
<monojamoon|> and did a make
<monojamoon|> fails
<monojamoon|> I hope that is the right way to install it
<ducasse> monojamoon|: there should be instructions on the github page, we don't support random github repos
<monojamoon|> Cool
<madm1ke> can someone help explain why my compose is not working for combinations involving shift ?
<madm1ke> I can åæą no problem, but combining a with : does not work..
<ducasse> monojamoon|: it says that project has been superceded by bbswitch, maybe try that instead?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<monojamoon|> ducasse, yup trying that now
<monojamoon|> exit
<monojamoon|> oops
<monojamoon|> I guess my Ubuntu installation was a total failure. The errors on syslogs are relentless and non stop.
<monojamoon|> current set of errors
<tomreyn> monojamoon|: apt install acpi-call-dkms
<monojamoon|> https://pastebin.com/xNhmEjEN
<stoffie> Hello everyone! I have a fresh installation of ubuntu 20 on my laptop. I'm trying to install virtualbox but I'm having some troubles with dkms
<monojamoon|> oh! thanks
<tomreyn> monojamoon|: that's if you want to take that approach
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | stoffie
<ubottu> stoffie: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> monojamoon|: before you spend time on disabling the nvidia card, make sure you stabilize your system properly
<raj> how in the world is it possible that I have Node.js if I apparently never installed it? (I checked `grep "apt-get install" /var/log/apt/history.log`)
<tomreyn> monojamoon|: these errors you posted last suggest you may need to work out some other issues around intel graphics, yet.
<tomreyn> also the qualcomm / atheros wireless is causing trouble
<monojamoon||> got disconnected
<monojamoon||> didn't get any message after !ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g633Dr68DD/
<monojamoon||> ok ... i'll look into it
<Kimtishi> Heya guys I'm wondering if it is possible instead of checking/recalculating and recreating a txt file to just update an old txt file (with previous hashes stored) and add the newly added files that got no hash?
<tomreyn> Kimtishi: this doesn't seem like a ubuntu support question at first sight. how doesw it relate to installing and using ubuntu, what'S the context in general?
<Kimtishi> tomreyn, I'm using ubuntu for the first time so I thought I should ask it here :P  I've basically got a couple of folders that I update with new files every now and then. In order to keep my sanity I keep hashes of them so I can verify them in the future. The thing is every time I add X files I do this all over again
<ducasse> Kimtishi: what you're asking is probably best done in a scripting language. you could also store the hashes in individual files next to the text files, and name them like filename.hash or something?
<zeedee> i broke my apt. been manually installing dependencies. is there a better way? apt -fix-broken install it says to type Yes, do as I say! but thats what broke it the first time. running xenial
<Popzi> Hey guys, question - I have a 2 users (popzi & dave) belonging to group "wab-group" that have a directory called "wab-folder" which is owned by root:root. All the contents within "wab-folder" are owned by dave:wab-group. Both popzi dave can edit these files. However when popzi edits any files, the changes are saved, but an error pops up saying it f
<Popzi> ailed (when it didnt) due to popzi not being able to update the files metadata because it is owned by dave.
<Popzi> How do I make it so the files are owned by wab-group:wab-group and can be edited (including metadata) by any member of wab-group?
<lotuspsychje> zeedee: can you pastebin whats going on please?
<zeedee> what excatly would you like to see? apt-get -f install?
<lotuspsychje> zeedee: lets see sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade first please
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hey lotus
<zeedee> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/gW251Dif
<zeedee> lotuspsychje: i have libgnutls depends installed
<zeedee> libp11 and libtasn1-6
<geirha> You tried to upgrade apt-utils?
<zeedee> sudo apt upgrade apt-utils....yes
<lotuspsychje> zeedee: do you have external ppa's enabled?
<zeedee> lotuspsychje: according to sources.list, no
<lotuspsychje> zeedee: how about sources.list.d?
<zeedee> nothing in there
<lotuspsychje> ok
<zeedee> i need to fix versions? >>> https://pastebin.com/0VyEB7at
<faekjarz> Hi! I want to permanently set the nvidia setting "AllowFlipping" to 0/off/false. I've tried to configure it in xorg.conf, as well as ~/.nvidia-settings-rc. My intention was ignored during reboot. So, how am i supposed to configure this?
<Kostas79> Can anyone help/advise? Trying to install Ubuntu 18.04.4 on a brand new Acer Swift 8 (2019) with no luck. Details of what I tried (incl. screenshots) here: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/591400/cant-install-ubuntu-18-04-on-swift-5-2019
<Kostas79> Swift 5 that is!
<ioria> Kostas79, might this help ? https://www.infofuge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-swift-5-from-usb/
<Kostas79> ioria: thanks, but none of this works! The installation starts but freezes when about to select a partition. The boot of try Ubuntu also gives errors as outlined in the screenshot.
<Kostas79> The link also refers to an older model of Swift 5.
<ioria> Kostas79, if Acer, then most probably the problem is the uefi settings/configuration
<ioria> Kostas79, i assume the  usb media has been correctly written
<zeedee> lotuspsychje: appreciate the help but have to get on with my day. i'll be around but may be slow to respond. thx again
<lotuspsychje> zeedee: ddi you try apt-get -f install ?
<Kostas79> ioria: yes, boot mode is UEFI and secure boot is disable, the media is correct (checked with disk check in grub). Problem persists.
<zeedee> lotuspsychje: just tried again. i was getting the yes, do as i say but now it seems to have worked. apt-get upgrade installed some stuff too
<zeedee> lotuspsychje: this is the only error i see know but i can probably google it W: Problem unlinking the file auxfiles - Clean (21: Is a directory)
<zeedee> dkpg --configure -a returned with no error.....fianlly
<kubast2> hey is using fsck.ext4 -fn on a live rootfs is safe?
<kubast2> "-fn" shouldn't try to "repair/do any write" right?
<ioria> Kostas79, have you set a supervisor password ?
<lotuspsychje> zeedee: nice!
<Kostas79> ioria: yes
<ioria> Kostas79, and you can't change the sata mode ?
<Kostas79> ioria: I don't even see the option in the menu
<ioria> Kostas79, exact model ?
<Kostas79> ioria: SF514-54T
<ioria> Kostas79, does it start in 'Try Mode' ?
<Kostas79> Yes, but gives a couple of errors while it boots.
<ioria> Kostas79, start it, open a terminal, and paste 'sudo parted -l'
<teut> hi
<teut> need help with vm installation ubuntu
<teut> https://files.gitter.im/tardis-sn/gsoc/GQEw/image.png
<teut> error wasting my time since yesterday
<EriC^^> teut: the iso might be corrupted or the hdd you're installing to
<EriC^^> teut: do a smart test on the hdd, and checksum the iso
<teut> well I ve 2 hdd c and d
<EriC^^> teut: those are 2 partitions not hdd
<teut> c has windows and I m installing ubunto on d
<teut> oh yes sure
<EriC^^> teut: pastebin 'sudo parted -ls'
<teut> whats that?
<tomreyn> this looks like a screenshot of a VirtualBox VM
<teut> yep
<EriC^^> teut: what's the host (main os) that's running vbox?
<teut> asked it on gitter  but no response
<teut> win 10
<tomreyn> okay, just saying, it doesn'T really help ;)
<EriC^^> !md5sum | teut md5sum the iso first
<ubottu> teut md5sum the iso first: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> teut: also see how you can run a smart test on the hdd in windows, /joim ##windows and ask there
<teut> iso shouldnt be corrupted
<EriC^^> teut: why's that?
<teut> I ve downloaded it from original site
<teut> v 18 and 19
<teut> that too twice
<EriC^^> it's meaningless
<Kostas79> ioria: done. What should I look for?
<EriC^^> you can download it 100 times if your isp has it cached you're downloading a bad iso
<ioria> Kostas79, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Kostas79, btw, i'am quite sure the problem is the usb media ...
<teut> also if you see its not full screen
<Kostas79> ioria: the laptop is not connected to the internet
<ioria> Kostas79, why not ?
<teut> how to do that
<teut> ?
<teut> I ve already checked view>full screen
<teut> but the outer windows expanded not the inner one
<EriC^^> teut: you can fix the resolution later no worries, install it first :D
<teut> ok
<teut> what should I do
<teut> >
<teut> ?
<Kostas79> ioria: for some reason I cannot get it to connect. Always had this problem with Linux machines.
<teut> How can I duel boot?
<teut> that might be better
<teut> but I dont want to buy a cd
<teut> or pen drive
<EriC^^> teut: first things first, smart test the hdd, checksum the iso
<ioria> Kostas79, you can click on the network icon , open the settings and set it up
<teut> EriC^^ ok
<ioria> Kostas79, but, how did you make the media installer ?
<teut> what does it means to checksum the iso?
<teut> I m opening it with winrar
<teut> so no new drive like icon created under this pc
<EriC^^> teut: it means to verify its integrity, read the link
<EriC^^> !md5sum | teut
<ubottu> teut: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<teut> ok
<teut> and which partition should I diskcheck?
<teut> discheck is seperate for drives isnt it?
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#1-overview  https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview
<EriC^^> teut: smart test the hdd related to "D"
<teut> ok
<Kostas79> ioria: It was prepared for me by the HelpDesk of my employer.
<ioria> Kostas79, in this case the md5checksum is not useful
<ioria> Kostas79, looks like that machine requires a special procedure
<Kostas79> ioria: who could help with that?
<ioria> Kostas79, if you would have read the first link i posted you  .... also confirmed here : https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/582666/no-access-to-internal-ssd-when-outside-win10-on-an-acer-swift-5-sf514-54t
<ioria> Kostas79,   ' Did you put isos on GPT partition FAT32 format USBs for UEFI bootstrap or Legacy BIOS using Rufus?'
<Kostas79> ioria: I did not prepare the USB stick so I have no idea what was done
<ioria> Kostas79,   i post again ; check '1. Create a Bootable Disk' :      https://www.infofuge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-swift-5-from-usb/
<teut> no errors in d
<teut> "D"
<Kostas79> ioria: So, you advise me to return the USB stick and ask them to prepare it again according to the instructions in   https://www.infofuge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-swift-5-from-usb/ ?
<ioria> Kostas79,   yes (if you cannot do yourself)
<Kostas79> ioria: I could not because I do not have administrator rights in my desktop computer (previous ubuntu laptop fan died, and replacement won't come before the end of next month). I will try now using the new Win10 laptop though.
<ioria> Kostas79,   i don't remember if Rufus wants special rights, but probably yes
<Kostas79> ioria: I cannot install anything in my desktop
<ioria> Kostas79, then you need your pc
<teut> md5sum can t see this in the list of cygwin that is suggested for win
<Kostas79> ioria: I still have rufus and the iso file, so let me try making a new bootable usb. Can I just do it over the one that doesn't work?
<ioria> Kostas79, better to use another one (so help desk  won't go mad)
<teut> what to do now plz tell
<Kostas79> ioria: Well, it's Sunday and it's the only 16GB stick I have. So unless there are no technical reasons for not doing so...
<ioria> Kostas79, the reason is that it will be erased :þ
<Kostas79> ioria: Is that a problem?
<ioria> Kostas79, not for me
<Kostas79> ioria: Then off it goes!
<ioria> Kostas79,  ok, you also have a picture of the settings https://us.v-cdn.net/6029997/uploads/editor/iu/xgpf1ig491zy.jpg
<teut> plz help me I need to finish with the setup today.
<synthoid> morning folks... total n00b question here but after looking at some articles I'm still confused as to what colons are for in file paths
<tomreyn> synthoid: can you provide an example?
<tomreyn> some context?
<synthoid> tomreyn: sure
<tomreyn> that's good to know.
<synthoid> I'm trying to setup a docker based plex media server and am following an article that specifies this code to be placed in the docker compose file: https://pastebin.com/raw/3WqFfEGf
<tomreyn> you have a docker question, ask on a docker channel
<synthoid> and I need to update the paths to where my media is stored, but i'm confused as to what the : are for
<synthoid> I didn't realize it was docker specific.  My apologies.
<tomreyn> no worries, it's laso used elsewhere, but yes, it's docker specific
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm having trouble with rsync. Doing 'rsync -av --exclude lost+found ./data1/ /media/user/data/data1' shows a total size with speedup, and no errors. Doing 'rsync -av --exclude lost+found --dry-run --delete ./data1/ /media/user/data/data1' on the other hand, shows 'deleting data1/foldername1', 'deleting data1/foldername2' etc. These folders do in fact exist in ./data1 so I'm not sure why rsync is saying they would be deleted.
<Thermi> Hello, is there a good way to install all packages as they were available at a certain time?
<oerheks> Thermi, no. you would need an archive and mirror already, and use pinning.
<Thermi> oerheks: That's sad, but thank you.
<Thermi> oerheks: Even if that time was max 1 hour ago?
<Thermi> I want/need to optimize a CI test chain and prebuild dependencies first and "pin" the packages in place so libs that are upgradable during the test run don't impact tests run after that point in time
<Thermi> (to make sure no linking issues occur due to incompatible library versions)
<tomreyn> if you recorded the package installation / configuration state at that given time, and the packages are still available from your configured mirrors, you could restore the previous state - but not otherwise.
<Thermi> Well, that's easy, if it can be scripted.
<Thermi> The question is though: Is there a good way to script it?
<oerheks> indeed, there is no feature to do so
<Thermi> I wonder if anybody took care of that already
<oerheks> nope, pinning is the only way to make sure nothing changes.
<Thermi> no way to install a different package version than the newest from a mirror, even if that file is still on the mirror?
<tomreyn> debian offer archive snapshots for similar use cases https://snapshot.debian.org/ but i don't think ubuntu does
<Chuckfu> got an easy question for a real Geek, not like me  trying to use an IP of 192.1668.1.39 what is the subnet CIDR 255.255.255.0/24 ???
<Chuckfu> 192.168.1.39
<Thermi> Chuckfu: 1668 isn't - yeah
<Thermi> 192.168.1.0/24
<Thermi> tomreyn: oerheks: tank you, I'll look around further
<Paddy_NI> Is there a command for checking how long your currently installed version of Ubuntu will get updates/support for?
<oerheks> !info timeshift
<Chuckfu> the install routine for server says subnet xx.xx.xx.xx/xx
<ubottu> timeshift (source: timeshift): System restore utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 19.01+ds-2 (eoan), package size 620 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: ubuntu-support-status
<oerheks> check support status
<oerheks> ubuntu-support-status --help
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, oerheks that's awesome thank you very much :-)
<Chuckfu> what would the subnet for 192.168.1.39 be for 18.04 server
<Thermi> Chuckfu: https://www.calculator.net/ip-subnet-calculator.html
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: or, to just list the reamining days until EOL for the current release:  ubuntu-distro-info -yeol --series $(lsb_release -sc)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://websiteforstudents.com/setup-roundcube-webmail-on-ubuntu-16-04-18-04-with-nginx-mariadb-and-php-7-2-fpm/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Executing the find chmod commands are not working
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo find /var/www/html/roundcube/ -type d -exec chmod 750 {} ;
<ToAruShiroiNeko> they probably have a syntax issue?
<Chuckfu> Yes have tried that, when I put the subnet as 255.255.255.252/30 and the ip 192.168.1.39 it say the ip is not contained in 255.255.255.252/30
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I get find: missing argument to `-exec'
<oerheks> Chuckfu, answered <Thermi> 192.168.1.0/24
<Chuckfu> has anyone installed the server version and run into this problem
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sigh
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not know why but I cannot get roundcube to run
<oerheks> Chuckfu, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<Chuckfu> ok thanks\
<ioria> Chuckfu, https://landoflinux.com/images/ubuntu_server_1804_06.png
<Captain_Proton> Anyone running ubuntu on a AMD Ryzen 7 if so did you have any problems with drivers or any other problems
<tomreyn> Captain_Proton: this isn't a polling station - is there a problem you're experiencing with your ubuntu installation you're looking for help with?
<tomreyn> there's also #ubuntu-discuss and ##linux if you're just looking for other peoples' experiences
<Captain_Proton> I have not bought it yet I want to see if anyone had a problem with it, since AMD does not have the best driver support in linux
<Captain_Proton> Also if there have been problems support would be the first to know
<oerheks> what have you found sofar?
<oerheks> just make sure you have the latest bios installed, i guess, looking at posts
<p0a> Hello I installed cmake and then I installed cmake from source and replaced the bin with the source one
<p0a> but now it doesnt work
<p0a> what can I do to fix the things I've done?
<oerheks> we just wait as you seem to fix all things yourself, p0a..
<oerheks> :-D
<p0a> :D
<p0a> use the hammer, right?
<coz_> p0a, did you try a sudo make uninstall in the source directory for cmake?
<p0a> coz_: thanks, but I replaced the apt binary with the make binary
<p0a> btw apt did not remove the replaced apt binary so I'm confused
<p0a> when I uninstalled from dpkg
<p0a> god I hate packages
<coz_> p0a, oh, I have been there
<coz_> p0a, My fall back to situations like this is a reinstall, but that doen't always sit well all the time ")
<p0a> coz_: my fallback is to every 6 months reinstall the OS
<p0a> and backup my files which adds another home/ layer under my home/
<coz_> p0a, ah excellent, beat approach ")
<coz_> best approach rather
<p0a> Okay, I want to install xournalpp but apt refuses, says to use snap
<p0a> I tried using snap but it refused and told me to use an insecure option
<p0a> oh wait, snap is closed source?
<p0a> what in the ..?
<wozy> hi
<oerheks> no, gpl2 https://snapcraft.io/xournalpp
<wozy> i was trying to install nod32 on my ubuntu 64
<wozy> but i runned this: sudo apt install libgtk2.0-0:i386
<wozy> now chrome breaks
<wozy> i dont know why
<wozy> is there any way to restore the 64 bits version of that dependency?
<wozy> i already tried to uninstall chrome
<wozy> and install it back again
<wozy> the problem remains
<oerheks> seems to be a known issue, no fix, https://piunikaweb.com/2019/12/24/google-chrome-79-crashing-nod32-linux-eset/ and more sites
<wozy> oh
<p0a> just use firefox
<wozy> it is because of the nod32?
<wozy> i need chrome tho
<wozy> i use them both
<wozy> for diferent things
<wozy> is there a fix?
<wozy> apart from uninstalling nod?
<p0a> What do you use chrome for?
<p0a> firefox can emuate chrome if you're doing webdev
<wozy> na
<wozy> i use chrome for general navigation
<wozy> and firefox to work
<p0a> time to use firefox for general navigation
<wozy> i would delete nod32 before i start using firefox for general navigation xD
<wozy> my chrome is version 80
<wozy> Version 80.0.3987.132 (Official Build) (64-bit)
<wozy> what AV do you use?
<wozy> i used to use nod32 when i was on windows
<luna> none
<p0a> I didnt' even realize nod32 refers to an antivirus, thought it was some javascript package
<oerheks> nod32 is maybe good for windows files, calamav and rkhunter are the linux tools
<luna> p0a: its ESET Nod32 AV
<oerheks> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.102.2+dfsg-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 (eoan), package size 122 kB, installed size 762 kB
<oerheks> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-7 (eoan), package size 207 kB, installed size 1081 kB
<oerheks> so, file a bugreport to Avast nod32?
<oerheks> ( not on launchpad)
<oerheks> btw avast is pretty lame .. https://twitter.com/taviso/status/1237105815414124549
<coconut> Does ubuntu prevent executing files from another partition than system partition?
<oerheks> coconut, yes, if it is not owned by the application group or root.
<ioria> mount options have to allow the execute permission bit
<oerheks> good spot ioria
<coconut> i see, thank you
<Kostas79> Can anyone help with installing Ubuntu 18.04.4 on an Acer Swift 5 (SF514-54T). I have tried pretty much everything listed online and still cannot get it to recognize the SSD drive to do the installation. Details of my problem here: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/591400/cant-install-ubuntu-18-04-on-swift-5-2019
<Aa155> Hey. How do you setup RAID5 during install on the 18.04 "Live" server installer? See: https://imgur.com/a/VIaDhVD . It only creates a bios_grub on one disk. I also tried "mini.iso" and I made the EFI partition, raid5 them, and then it failed to boot. Thanks!
<Aa155> Btw RAID10 worked perfect with Mini.iso, but with Raid5 it's been a struggle.
<Aa155> Do I just make a 1M partition to each drive and then "dd" /dev/sda1 (Partition 1) over? That could work... I think..
<coconut> Is partitioning any different on ssd's than it was on hdd's years ago? (max amount of primary partitions).
<oerheks> no, mbr is still 4 primairy.
<oerheks> new GPT does not have this limit.
<coconut> great, thank you oerheks!
<oerheks> have fun!
<XanRevent> Hey all, I'm having trouble figuring out how to pass a sx command via console port. I'm trying to send a firmware file to an HP switch that is out of support.
<XanRevent> I'm also new to IRC and haven't asked for help before, so I'm not sure how to proceed.
<oerheks> XanRevent, you asked, just wait and see, if someone can help you
<oerheks> i see there is http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/hp-firmware.1.html
<XanRevent> oerheks that seems to be for products that are not beyond end of life to have it automagically download the firmware to the device. I'm going to give it a shot and will report back.
<oerheks> XanRevent, another read, i hope you succeed .. https://nsrc.org/workshops/2011/nsrc-ng-forum/raw-attachment/wiki/Agenda/hp-reflash.pdf
<heaveny_prime> Hello everyone, this is where I can ask about my Ubuntu issues, right?
<kostkon> heaveny_prime, yep
<heaveny_prime> Alright. I tried to install a new DE, LXQT because GNOME eats too much RAM. Running Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<heaveny_prime> Downloaded and installed it alongside sddm. Then installed openbox too because lxqt asked for a window manager. The result is a black screen with my desktop files and nothing else, no start button or taskbar, plus black background. I can open terminal, and yeah.
<heaveny_prime> What should I do to make LXQT look normal? That is, have the start button, and the taskbar at least
<TJ-> heaveny_prime: you'd have been better to install the Lubuntu desktop - although not sure if it had switched to QT for 18.04
<heaveny_prime> I tried to install it, but gave me some weird notice and didn't even download it
<TJ-> heaveny_prime: from any *buntu install you'd just do "sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop"
<oerheks> i have this written down;  sudo apt install xorg lxqt pcmanfm-qt lxqt-admin lxqt-common lxqt-config lxqt-globalkeys lxqt-notificationd lxqt-panel lxqt-policykit lxqt-powermanagement lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-runner lxqt-session lxqt-sudo   ## sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager  and choose lxgt
<TJ-> heaveny_prime: with all the *buntu flavours you can co-install the alternate desktops this way
<Aa155> hmm.. RAID5 install question... If I make a RAID5 installation, the installer automatically makes a 1M partition for EFI boot.. on the first drive.
<TJ-> Aa155: why RAID-5 -- it's almost never a good idea
<Aa155> But, if I add the rest of the partitions... and just make 1M on other drives and copy the layout... it won't match the layout
<heaveny_prime> Aha. Alright, thanks for that tip and the commands oerheks. One more thing, after I installed LXQT and sddm my screenlock seemingly got disabled or broken, after 5 mins nothing happens.
<Aa155> @TJ-, I need maximum storage out of 4 disks... it's okay.. nothing valuable on it
<TJ-> Aa155: maximum storage? stripe them then :)
<Aa155> haha, yea that's a bit more crazy
<Aa155> this is what the layout looks like: https://i.imgur.com/nk7Jrez.png
<TJ-> Aa155: thing is with RAID-5 on 4 disks if one fails you're at the mercy of no others failing whilst the rebuild occurs and that puts stress on ALL the other disks AND takes a long time
<Aa155> ofc I haven't done disk4 yet, but you can see the issue. Disk1 has the automatically added partition. then I tried to mimic it.. but without luck. (I wanted to just use "dd" to copy this boot partition.)
<Aa155> yea I know... its a trade-off I have to make
<Aa155> can't find a bigger server that wouldn't cost a fortune
<Aa155> so anyway, the thing is, why does the installer do this?
<Aa155> its basically making ONE boot partition, so even if I had RAID10, I could lose boot
<oerheks> that may be due to lxqt-session?
<oerheks> not sure what packages you have, or don't
<Aa155> hmmm... maybe the default automatic 1M partition is not 1M ? hmmm
<TJ-> Aa155: if you want EFI-SP then I'd eith put that on a single disk and use equal sized partitions for the RAID-5, or partition each disk with p1 (256MB) p2 (the rest) and use mdadm to make all the p1s part of a RAID-1 mirror and all the p2s part of the RAID-5
<Aa155> yea I'm trying that but this "Live installation" ... see image, it adds this 1M ESP partition by itself
<Aa155> I can't control it
<Aa155> oh its 512M... can't read
<Aa155> jesus
<Aa155> so I plan on letting it make this 512M partition... and I just mimic layout, and then I dd it all over every disk... so... HOPEFULLY I should have an intact EFI on each drive
<Aa155> that should work.. right? Oo
<TJ-> if you make all the p1s part of a RAID-1 mirror yes. Might need to do manual intervention to do that though
<heaveny_prime> oerheks I'm not sure, I downloaded lxqt, sddm, openbow and bspwm. I'm not using bspwm because it doesn't work. Either way, the missing screenlock thing happens in GNOME too, that's my problem
<AlonsoQuijano> May someone please recommend an usb webcam that works well with ubuntu? Thnx
<TJ-> AlonsoQuijano: any camera that is UVC (USB Video Class) will work fine
<AlonsoQuijano> @T3 Thanks
<AlonsoQuijano> @TJ (sorry) Thanks
<johnmsith92> Hello everyone! I just moved my pc from my work office to my home. Everything works fine until I login to my account, then the screen goes black and the monitor turns off. I guess this is because I am using a monitor which is not the same as my office's one. Any idea of how I can fix this? I am running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and I have a NVIDIA Geforce
<johnmsith92> GTX560
<jeremy31> johnmsith92: you might need grub option nomodeset
<johnmsith92> jeremy31: Gonna try to get into grub then, although I don't see any grub screen when booting up the system
<jeremy31> johnmsith92: might need to tap ESC or shift key to get the grub menu to show up, then press e and add nomodeset next to quiet splash
<AlonsoQuijano> exit
<johnmsith92> alright! got grub to appear pressing esc, GNU GRUB version 2.02
<johnmsith92> jeremy31: But pressing e says that the command could not be found
<ioria> johnmsith92, nope, that's the grub shell
<ioria> johnmsith92, do you have a prompt ?
<johnmsith92> in the grub shell? yes
<ioria> johnmsith92, that's not what jeremy31 was talking about
<ioria> johnmsith92, this : https://www.dell.com/support/article/it-it/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<johnmsith92> ioria: so, I dont see that dialog on my system
<ioria> johnmsith92, what you tapped ? esc or shift
<johnmsith92> maybe related to the use of full disk encryption?
<johnmsith92> esc
<ioria> johnmsith92, try with left shift
<jeremy31> pressing c at the grub menu will put you at a grub prompt
<ioria> johnmsith92, or that ^
<ioria> but he pressed 'e'
<jeremy31> Might be grub being weird
<ioria> i guess is msdos/efi tricks
<johnmsith92> okay! pressing left shift made grub appear and i added nomodeset
<ioria> ok
<johnmsith92> gonna try logging in now
<ioria> now nvidia is disabled
<johnmsith92> now it does indeed show the desktop! what should I do next?
<johnmsith92> (in order to get nvidia working again)
<ioria> locate xorg.conf created by nvidia-settings , i guess
<ioria> johnmsith92, sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<johnmsith92> there's the folder /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<johnmsith92> inside that several files and then 10-nvidia.conf
<ioria> not that
<johnmsith92> is that the one I have to edit?
<ioria> oh, yes, please pastebin them
<ioria> johnmsith92, locate xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<zaico> \leave
<johnmsith92> ioria: https://pastebin.com/F6GvzvZg
<ioria> johnmsith92, locate xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<johnmsith92> hold on, need to set internet access then
<ioria> johnmsith92, i think you need to reset your old nvidia/monitor configuration
<johnmsith92> https://termbin.com/3w6yl
<johnmsith92> I think that too, but I dont know how to though
<ioria> johnmsith92, ok, try to backup this file : /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf
<NerdyAnarchist> I just started using w3m again after a long break, and for some reason it's not showing images (w3m-img is installed, and the image preview in ranger still works) running the version that comes with Bionic
<johnmsith92> ioria: backup made!
<ioria> johnmsith92,  check for this : locate monitors.xml
<johnmsith92> got empty output
<johnmsith92> ioria: can't find the file monitors.xml
<ioria> johnmsith92,  i got it
<johnmsith92> (sorry, I thought you didnt get the notification because I missed to mention you)
<ioria> johnmsith92,  are you sure you just changed your monitor and nothing else ?
<johnmsith92> ioria: yes, right now I have only plugged the power cord, the monitor, the ethernet cable, and the keyboard and mouse
<NerdyAnarchist> Ignore my request - I had apparently turned off the setting in the options menu last time I ran w3m.
<ioria> johnmsith92,  reboot (but if it fails, you need again nomodeset)
<Furai> hmm
<johnmsith92> N3RV107@!
<johnmsith92> sorry, wrong chat
<johnmsith92> ioria: it does work now indeed lol
<ioria> johnmsith92, what does not work ?
<ioria> oh, sorry
<johnmsith92> i mean, it works now! the monitor did not turn off
<johnmsith92> weird... isnt it? i mean, we did not change anything
<ioria> johnmsith92, ok, go in nvidia-settings and check if it's all ok
<ioria> johnmsith92, no, we did
<johnmsith92> i think it's okay? what should it say?
<ioria> johnmsith92, sy, have to go; bye
<johnmsith92> ioria: thanks for your help!
<johnmsith92> jeremy31 : thanks too jeremy!
<oerheks> another happy customer :-D
<jeremy31> I already forgot what I did
<heaveny_prime> Hello again, I'd like to ask, what can I do to restore GNOME screenlock? I call it so because after installing sddm and lxqt it seems the fade-to-darkness and the screenlocking itself disappeared, or the settings got nuked
<rfm> Is the entry for the root file system in /etc/fstab actually used for anything?  The root=UUID-blah entry on the linux seems to identify it.  I ask because I am thinking of keeping an rsync backup of the boot drive for quick recovery without RAIDing the boot drive.
<lordcirth_> rfm, generally the kernel mounts / read-only, then /etc/fstab triggers it to be remounted read-write and possibly with other options
<rfm> lordcirth_, sounds like I should exclude /etc/fstab from the rsync and make sure the entry on the backup drive points to the backup drive.
<lordcirth_> That might work
<zeedee> having an issue with tar but only seems to be a problem when in a script. see here https://pastebin.com/uxktk0Yt
<lordcirth_> zeedee, where's the '' coming from?
<EriC^> zeedee: was the script written in windows?
<EriC^> cause windows uses a carriage return + line feed not just a line feed like ubuntu
<zeedee> lordcirth_: i dont know how to answer that, running it from my home folder?
<zeedee> EriC^: no, just on this os
<lordcirth_> "tar cvf 949106654.tar foo.txt ''" - is there a '' in the script?
<EriC^> zeedee: pastebin the output of 'hexdump -C /path/to/script"
<zeedee> lordcirth_: https://pastebin.com/6GFYjkQS
<smorris> zeedee, I think he means did you originally write this on a Windows box. Like in Notepad++ or something...
<zeedee> smorris: i got that and no. nano
<lordcirth_> tar cvf "$now.tar" "$1" "$2"
<lordcirth_> Looks like $2 might be empty?
<Mordoc> zeedee, Ah sorry...
<zeedee> lordcirth_: intent was more thatn one file, still learning...obv
<zeedee> Mordoc: no worries. im not bright
<Mordoc> zeedee,
<lordcirth_> zeedee, If you want it to pass all remaining args to tar, you can use $@
<tomreyn> $@ is what you want there
<zeedee> 10-4
<Mordoc> zeedee, Ack, no worries. Looks like the gang is asking the right questions
<zeedee> still want hexdump?
<EriC^> no
<EriC^> also might as well do "${now}.tar"
<zeedee> willdo
<zeedee> may i ask why use that? or rtfm?
<zeedee> tar cvf "${now.tar}" "$@"    ?
<lordcirth_> zeedee, By using "$2", and passing less than 2 args, $2 was empty, so tar got "" as an argument
<EriC^> no you want the variable to have the {} aroun dit
<zeedee> ahh
<heaveny_prime> Hello, I tried to install lxqt-common which broke lxqt fully, and after removing it, turns out it think the dependencies for lxqt come from lxqt-common I believe. What can I do about it?
<EriC^> zeedee: it's good practice, and sometimes needed, just more precise, plus later you could use ${var} with other features like substitutions and whatnot
<bprompt> heaveny_prime:  reinstall lxqt-common =)
<zeedee> and the varialbe is $now so ${now} is better?
<bprompt> heaveny_prime:  I'm guessing it may be due to some versioning issue, maybe you installed the wrong version of it, but lxqt uses lxqt-common
<heaveny_prime> er... I don't know. I installed lxqt-common which removed multiple other lxqt packages, and trying to install them lead to saying broken packages because of lxqt-common
<heaveny_prime> in that case, what should I get really? lubuntu-desktop directly?
<EriC^> zeedee: yeah, for instance, ${now}something can be used, $nowsomething wont
<zeedee> thank you peeps, using $@ solved the error output
<zeedee> EriC^: makes sense
<EriC^> it's more obvious, and stuff, also look in "man bash" at "parameter expansion" section, it has a ton of useful stuff that can be used with {}
<zeedee> i have another question about gpg. ok to ask here or should i go to their chat?
<zeedee> "parameter expansion" thank you
<EriC^> sure fire away, somebody might know
<bprompt> heaveny_prime:  hmmm what are you trying to do per se?  I mean, I run kubuntu, and it comes with kde as well QT, lxQT as you can is, is QT based
<zeedee> so again, new.... i have to type gpg -o foo.txt -d foo.txt.gpg otherwise output is printed to the screen
<zeedee> seems -for-your-eyes-only-option is set
<zeedee> i just want to gpg -d foo.txt.gpg and get foo.txt
<zeedee> after typing passphrase
<tomreyn> zeedee: that's not how gpg works, though. so unless you can get used to how it works your only other options are to write a wrapper script (and maybe alias it, but i wouldn't recommend this) or to change its source code and rebuild it.
<zeedee> tomreyn: good to kknow, i wonder if i had bad expectation
<zeedee> thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<zeedee> whew that was easy one. thanks again people. adios
<westor> Q: how to check if my linux supports ipv6 now?
<guntbert> westor: it does - have a look at the output of     ip ad
<westor> i got this https://pastebin.com/BMrxN1hm
<westor> inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<westor> that one means it is enabled yes?
<oerheks> very good observation
<kenperkins> ok so I'm trying to digest the best way to configure a persistent mount to a synology drive; same user on both sides
<sebastianbaez> Hi. Hope someone can shed some light on a laptop issue I'm having:  Dell Latitude E6410.  I installed Ubuntu 18.04 on it but not booting after installation is finished.  I have tried ATA, AHCI and RaidOn.  Also tried MBR and UEFI.  All with same results. The Live USB boots into graphical mode just fine.
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: what happens when you try booting it?
<sebastianbaez> @EriC^ blank screen and never makes it to the login screen
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, I even thought it was a GPT versus MBR issue and used GParted to create a new MBR partition table.
<EriC^> ok so you do get an ubuntu loading screen or grub, right?
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, not even grub
<sebastianbaez> sorry forgot that bit
<EriC^> did you try holding shift?
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, it's a very old version of UEFI.  It had Windows 10 running fine on it before I tried to install Ubuntu.
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, even at that, I installed Windows 10 in MBR mode
<EriC^> aha, so shift no dice on grub?
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, I just tried Shift.  The HD light is not even blinking.
<EriC^> currently what mode is it installed in? uefi or mbr?
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, MBR mode but something weird just happened: I pressed F12 during boot, picked the 'ubuntu' option under UEFI, then picked the local HD option under legacy and it booted to the login screen.  :scratching_my_head:
<EriC^> yeah, that makes sense
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: press f2, put the local hd first in the boot order, and set it to boot using csm legacy or uefi disabled
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, So even though I disabled UEFI in BIOS, booted off the Live USB and installed in what I thought was MBR mode, Ubuntu somehow force installed in UEFI mode?
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: i thought you said you had to choose local hd under legacy to boot?
<EriC^> you don't get that option in the boot menu initially? you have to choose ubuntu uefi to get it?
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: if it booted already, try typing 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' see if any dirs are found or it says no such dir
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, I saw that somewhere in a search result but didn't make sense.  I just tried it and it worked but.  Basically, pressed F12 key to show BIOS boot options, scrolled down to 'ubuntu' under the UEFI label, then another BIOS menu came up asking where to boot from and by chance I picked local hd under the Legacy label.  voila!  Login screen.  but it's a manual process.  it doesn't do it on its own
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: i see
<sebastianbaez> So bizarre.  I'm going to check with that ls command.
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, nope, only dirs are acpi, dmi and memmap...
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: ok, so you're currently booted in legacy mode
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: do you have internet connection on the pc? just to do a sanity check on the partition table
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, sanity check?
<EriC^> to see if it's all good
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, I just connected to WiFi
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: ok, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" that should pastebin the partition table
<EriC^> copy the link it gives you here
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, https://termbin.com/5a1q
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: looks good
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, yep msdos partition table
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: ok, so try to boot back into the bios using F2 when the pc boots, what's the boot options look like
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, I get 2 options:  Legacy:  Internal HDD  UEFI: ubuntu
<EriC^> sebastianbaez: can you prioritize one over the other?
<EriC^> is there a main option for the boot method, uefi,csm legacy, etc?
<EriC^> can you delete the uefi ubuntu entry?
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, by itself it won't boot into anything.  I have to first pick ubuntu then internal hdd on the next screen.  only option to disable UEFI is to pick legacy but either option won't  boot automatically
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, hmm good thought. i'm going to try that.
<sebastianbaez> EriC^, OMG it was the BIOS messing me up all this time.  LOL  I could kiss you right now...  :D
<EriC^> xD
<EriC^> no wait, corona! :D
<sebastianbaez> LOL I know
<EriC^> anyways congrats and enjoy :D
<sebastianbaez> EriC^,  thank you thank you thank you for brainstorming with me
<EriC^> no problem
<sebastianbaez> au revoir
